# [Official] Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread



## Sainesk

*MOD EDIT: Please do note that the trading of Diablo 3 items here on OCN for real money, AND in-game currency, is prohibited. However, do note that you can still discuss items and the auction house, but you cannot make trades here on OCN!*



Spoiler: Important news regarding in-game clan membership!



To improve quality of our clan, we are imposing a requirement to PM your Diablo 3 in game battletag to Sainesk and lemans81 on the OCN website. New members will be required to have a minimum of 100 posts on the site. Members currently in the clan are exempt from the 100 posts rule. These details will be added to the original post to keep track of members and who on OCN is who in Diablo 3.

Please send your PM before 10th of June to maintain your status as a member. We will also be introducing exciting changes such as streaming events for the clan which we want to ensure quality of our members for, as until now anyone was allowed to join to ease the joining process for OCN members. If you also want a community invite (OCN OverClockNet) once you have confirmed membership request to join the community.

If you are already in a clan then PM me your battletag and specify you just want an invite to the community then request an invite in game. I'll create a secondary list of community-only confirmed members.





*Official Diablo III Website*

*RoS Cinematic Trailer:*






*Carbot version:*








Spoiler: Gameplay teaser













Spoiler: Latest Patch: 2.0.5



GENERAL

Increased the radius of "Strength in Numbers" (multiplayer buff) from 100 to 200 yards
Gold Find on items will now stack multiplicatively with the Gold Find bonus provided from game difficulty
This significantly increases the gold reward most players will see when playing on higher difficulty levels or wearing Gold Find gear.
Example: Suppose you are playing on Master (+200% Gold Find) and have 50% Gold Find awarded from items. A pile of gold drops that would normally be 50 gold. Your Difficulty bonus increases the 50 gold to 150 gold. Your 50% Gold Find will now increase the 150 gold to 225 gold.
The 300% Gold Find cap applied to items and Paragon Points has been removed
The Vote Kick system has received several changes to make it less restrictive:
Vote Kicking is now available after you have been in a game for 2 minutes (down from 5 minutes)
Killing a champion or rare pack no longer disables vote kicking for 15 seconds
After a boss kill, vote kicking is disabled for 15 seconds (down from 3 minutes)
Some additional restrictions were also relaxed
Known Issue: The tooltip will not reflect these changes
Tyrael will now chat about his poor eating habits with less frequency

CLASSES

Barbarian
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
Rend is being changed to make the damage more consistent. The difference between getting a Critical Hit or not on Rend made the ability too unpredictable. This is particularly important when the player has the option of reapplying the Damage over Time effect.
Finally, we are buffing the least used Fury spender - Seismic Slam. While there will always be a least used skill, we feel the aesthetic of Seismic Slam is very strong, and we would love for more people to enjoy using it. To this end we are making the skill mechanically easier to use as well as directly buffing the damage.
Active Skills
Frenzy
Skill Rune - Sidearm
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Overpower
Skill Rune - Crushing Advance
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Rend
Rather than rolling for a Critical Hit, Rend will now calculate an average damage augmented by your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and apply that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: Since the skill can no longer deal a Critical Hit, it will no longer trigger effects that occur on Critical Hit.
Revenge
Skill Rune - Best Served Cold
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Seismic Slam
Now also hits enemies in a 10 yard wide, 10 yard long area in front of you in addition to the existing cone
Base weapon damage increase from 550% to 620%
Altered the duration of the cast animation to be the same as most other Barbarian abilities.
Removed the short knock up
Will now ignore line of sight blockers (such as the walls created by the Waller monster affix) when dealing damage
Skill Rune - Permafrost
Weapon damage increased from 710% to 755%
Slow duration reduced from 2 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
Weapon damage increased from 710% to 735%
Changed the 5 yard knockback to a short knock up
Skill Rune - Stagger
Has been redesigned: Now reduces the Fury cost from 30 to 22
War Cry
Range increased from 50 to 100 yards
Whirlwind
Skill Rune - Hurricane
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Wrath of the Berserker
Skill Rune - Arreat's Wail
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Striding Giant
Has been redesigned: Now reduces all damage taken by 50%
Passive Skills
Inspiring Presence
Range increased from 50 to 100 yards
Relentless
Now has a buff icon when it's active
The damage reduction provided will now be reflected in your Toughness

Crusader
Philosophy
Crusaders should be the toughest class in the game and currently they are not. We've increased the 15% damage reduction to 30% to match that of the Monk and Barbarian. In addition we are removing the movement speed penalty on Heavenly Strength while also changing Fervor to be a very strong passive for Crusaders who want to play with a 1-handed weapon. Together these changes should solidify the Crusader fantasy of a powerful tank wielding a giant shield.
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
Akarat's Champion has been redesigned. Many of the runes were lackluster while Rally was both too strong but also promoted a style of play that consisted primarily of mashing buttons mindlessly. We've redesigned Rally and buffed the skill and all the other runes.
Overall builds that used certain skills such as Judgment - Resolved could do solid damage (though somewhat inconsistent), but if you did not take specific skills or have access to specific Legendary items the damage would fall behind. We are nerfing Judgment - Resolved significantly. A change this large is never easy but this was a mistake we should have caught.
To keep Crusader damage competitive we are buffing most of the Crusader's damage abilities across the board. While a few skills have come down slightly in damage, the vast majority are being increased, some by a large margin.
Fist of the Heavens and Blessed Shield both fill a similar role of being ranged multi target skills. In order to provide better differentiation we are adjusting Fist of the Heavens to be better at damaging a single target, with the area damage component being a peripheral bonus. To this end the damage of the primary strike of Fist of the Heavens has been increased, while the damage of the secondary bolts has been decreased.
Finally, we have done significant redesign to the Crusader's passive abilities. We feel there was an overall lack of interesting passive choices on the Crusader. Rather than try to simply change numbers on existing passives we've tried to provide interesting and compelling choices.
General
Crusaders now take 30% less damage from all sources
Active Skills
Akarat's Champion
Has been redesigned:
This skill now:
Increases your damage by 35%
Increases Wrath regeneration by 5 per second
Makes you immune to crowd control effects
Skill Rune - Embodiment of Power
Has been redesigned:
Now increases the bonus Wrath regeneration to 10 per second
Skill Rune - Fire Starter
Has been redesigned:
Dealing damage now burns enemies with the power of Akarat, for 460% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Hasteful
Has been redesigned:
Now gain 15% attack speed while Akarat's Champion is active
Skill Rune - Prophet
Now also returns you to full health the first time you take fatal damage
Skill Rune - Rally
Has been redesigned:
Now reduces the remaining cooldown of your other abilities by 12 seconds when Akarat's Champion is activated
Blessed Hammer
Weapon damage increased from 200% to 320%
Skill Rune - Burning Wrath
Scorched ground weapon damage increased from 150% to 330% per second
Skill Rune - Icebound Hammer
Explosion weapon damage increased from 75% to 380%
Skill Rune - Thunderstruck
Arc weapon damage increased from 40% to 60%
Blessed Shield
Weapon damage increased from 340% to 430%
Skill Rune - Combust
Explosion weapon damage increased from 270% to 310%
Explosion radius increased from 8 to 10 yards
Skill Rune - Divine Aegis
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Skill Rune - Shattering Throw
Fragment weapon damage decreased from 333% to 170%
Bombardment
Rather than a random variance, there is now a static 0.35 second delay between Bombardment assaults. This should make the damage more consistent and more reliable.
Skill Rune - Annihilate
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Mine Field
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Targeted
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Condemn
Skill Rune - Reciprocate
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - Shattering Explosion
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Consecration
Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
Weapon damage increased from 95% to 155%
Damage from this rune can now trigger procs
Falling Sword
Weapon damage increased from 1100% to 1700%
Replaced the knockback effect with a small knock up
Skill Rune - Flurry
Sword weapon damage increased from 60% to 230%
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Part the Clouds
Cloud weapon damage increased from 165% to 605%
Skill Rune - Rapid Descent
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Rise Brothers
Avatar weapon damage increased from 143% to 280%
Skill Rune - Superheated
Superheated ground weapon damage increased from 200% to 310% per second
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the impact to always deal Physical damage, regardless of the Rune chosen
Fist of the Heavens
Explosion weapon damage increased from 340% to 545%
Bolt weapon damage reduced from 340% to 255%
Skill Rune - Divine Well
Bolt weapon damage reduced from 80% to 40%
Skill Rune - Fissure
Fissure weapon damage increased from 400% to 410% over 5 seconds
Arc weapon damage reduced from 185% to 135%
Skill Rune - Heaven's Tempest
Weapon damage reduced from 150% to 100% per second
Damage type changed from Lightning to Fire
Skill Rune - Retribution
Pierce weapon damage reduced from 350% to 270%
Explosion weapon damage increased from 150% to 435%
Bolt weapon damage reduced from 350% to 185%
Minimum cast range removed
Damage type changed from Lightning to Holy
Heaven's Fury
Weapon damage increased from 1260% to 1710%
Skill Rune - Ascendency
Weapon damage increased from 1680% to 2766%
Skill Rune - Blessed Ground
Scorched ground weapon damage increased from 975% to 1550%
Skill Rune - Fires of Heaven
Weapon damage increased from 735% to 960%
Skill Rune - Split Fury
Weapon damage increased from 1440% to 1980%
Skill Rune - Thou Shalt Not Pass
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Iron Skin
Skill Rune - Explosive Skin
Weapon damage increased from 1050% to 1400%
Judgment
Skill Rune - Resolved
Critical Hit Chance bonus reduced from 80% to 20%
Justice
Weapon damage increased from 240% to 245%
Skill Rune - Burst
Explosion weapon damage increased from 30% to 60%
Skill Rune - Crack
Additional hammer weapon damage increased from 175% to 245%
Proc chance increased from 80% to 100%
Skill Rune - Hammer of Pursuit
Weapon damage increased from 300% to 335%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Skill Rune - Sword of Justice
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Changed from 5 stacks of 3% Movement Speed to 3 stacks of 5% Movement Speed. Total bonus is still 15%, but can now be reached with fewer attacks.
Laws of Hope
Cooldown reduced to 30 seconds
Laws of Justice
Cooldown reduced to 30 seconds
Laws of Valor
Cooldown reduced to 30 seconds
Skill Rune - Answered Prayer
Has been redesigned: Now each enemy killed while the law is empowered increases the duration by 1 second, up to a maximum of 10 seconds
Phalanx
Weapon damage increased from 380% to 490%
Enemies can now be hit by multiple Phalanx avatars
Skill Rune - Bowmen
Weapon damage increased from 160% to 185%
Skill Rune - Bodyguard
Weapon damage increased from 285% to 560%
Skill Rune - Stampede
Reduced the distance enemies are knocked back
Skill Rune - Shield Bearers
Reduced the distance enemies are knocked back
Provoke
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue that allowed Provoke to proc other powers
Skill Rune - Charged Up
Bug Fix: The chance to deal damage is now, properly, based on the damaging power's proc coefficient
Punish
Weapon damage increased from 270% to 335%
Skill Rune - Fury
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Retaliate
Weapon damage dealt when you block increased from 94% to 140%
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Roar
Explosion weapon damage increased from 40% to 75%
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the base attack from dealing Fire damage
Shield Bash
Shield Bash should now more reliably hit targets close to the Crusader
If Shield Bash causes the player to charge an enemy, the enemy will now be rooted for 1 second on cast
Shield Bash now has smart targeting
If you are targeting an area more than 10 yards away from you and click on nothing, the closest target to your click point, within 10 yards, will be charged
Skill Rune - Crumble
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - One on One
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
3 Second immobilize effect has been replaced with a 1.5 second stun
Skill Rune - Pound
Weapon damage increased from 740% to 1200%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Should now always hit the chosen target
Skill Rune - Shattered Shield
Fragment weapon damage increased from 380% to 740%
Skill Rune - Shield Cross
Additional shield weapon damage increased from 135% to 155%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Slash
Weapon damage increased from 190% to 230%
Skill Rune - Carve
Should now more reliably hit targets next to the Crusader
Skill Rune - Zeal
Increased maximum number of stacks from 5 to 10
Smite
Weapon damage increased from 165% to 175% to primary target
Weapon damage increased from 125% to 150% to secondary targets
Increased range to 30 yards
Now destroys destructible objects, but prioritizes enemies
Skill Rune - Shared Fate
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
Skill Rune - Shatter
Explosion weapon damage increased from 20% to 60%
Skill Rune - Surge
Has been redesigned:
Now increases the number of additional targets hit by 2
Steed Charge
Duration increased from 1.5 to 2 seconds
Steed Charge should now start its cooldown immediately when used
Steed Charge now goes through and destroys destructible objects and doors
Skill Rune - Draw and Quarter
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Endurance
Increases the duration to 3 seconds up from 2 seconds
Sweep Attack
Weapon damage increased from 440% to 480%
Width of the cone increased from 120 to 180 degrees to match the visual
Skill Rune - Blazing Sweep
Additional weapon damage reduced from 170% to 120%
Damage over time from Blazing Sweep can now stack with itself
Skill Rune - Gathering Sweep
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Passive Skills
Fanaticism
New Passive Skill: Replaces Nephalem Majesty
Increases the attack speed of Justice, Punish, Slash, and Smite by 15%
Fervor
Has been redesigned:
While wielding a one-handed weapon, your attack speed is increased by 15% and all cooldowns are reduced by 15%
Finery
Has been redesigned:
Gain 1.5% Strength for every gem socketed into your gear
Heavenly Strength
Removed the movement speed penalty
Holy Cause
Damage bonus now applies to all weapons, not just Holy weapons
Indestructible
Has been redesigned:
When you receive fatal damage, you instead become immune to damage, gain 35% increased damage and (82,526 @L70) Life per Kill for 5 seconds
This effect may occur once every 60 seconds
Insurmountable
Has been redesigned:
Blocking an attack generates 6 Wrath
Iron Maiden
Has been redesigned:
Your Thorns has been increased by 50%
Nephalem Majesty
Has been removed
Towering Shield
Has been redesigned:
Increases the damage of Blessed Shield, Punish, and Shield Bash by 20%
Reduces the cooldown of Shield Glare by 30%
Vigilant
Increased Non-Physical damage reduction from 5% to 20%

Demon Hunter
Philosophy
Demon Hunter survivability is lower than we would like. While the Demon Hunter is not as tough as other classes, this can be frustrating when taken to an extreme. The change to the Awareness passive is a first step; we will be keeping an eye on this and making additional changes as needed in the future. The Marauder's Set bonuses are attractive, but often the pets would get in each other's way or Sentries would not use your spenders often enough. To help improve this set's functionality, Companions have received collision box revisions and the rate at which Sentries use your Hatred spenders has been increased.
Active Skills
Companion
Companions's collision boxes should now more closely match their actual size, and allow them to more effectively surround enemies
Grenade
Will now more reliably explode when an enemy is near the thrown grenade
Explosion radius increased from 5 to 6 yards
Collision radius of the projectile has been significantly increased
Will now explode closer to your click location if it did not explode before reaching it
Max range increased from 45 to 75 yards
Hungering Arrow
Skill Rune - Devouring Arrow
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Passive Skills
Awareness
Has been redesigned: Armor is now increased by 30% of your Dexterity

Return to Top

Monk
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
We want to give Monks more options for spending their Spirit. The damage on Wave of Light is being increased to encourage its use as an alternative to the existing popular Spirit spenders.
Active Skills
Crippling Wave
Skill Rune - Rising Tide
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Deadly Reach
Skill Rune - Keen Eye
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Scattered Blows
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the first and second hits from dealing Lightning damage
Skill Rune - Strike from Beyond
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Fists of Thunder
Skill Rune - Bounding Light
Damage type changed from Lightning to Holy
Skill Rune - Lightning Flash
Has been removed
Skill Rune - Quickening
Damage type changed from Lightning to Physical
Skill Rune - Wind Blast
New Skill Rune: Replaces Lightning Flash
Every third hit Freezes enemies for 1 second
Deals Cold damage
Mantra of Conviction
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this to provide less bonus damage than intended
Sweeping Wind
Skill Rune - Inner Storm
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Wave of Light
Impact weapon damage increased from 473% to 605%
Skill Rune - Blinding Light
Has been removed
Skill Rune - Explosive Light
Weapon damage increased from 731% to 830%
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - Numbing Light
New Skill Rune: Replaces Blinding Light
Critical Hits Freeze enemies for 4.5 seconds
Deals Cold damage
Skill Rune - Pillar of the Ancients
Has been redesigned:
Now deals 635% weapon damage as Lightning, followed by 785% weapon damage as Lightning over 3 seconds to enemies who remain in the area
Skill Rune - Wall of Light
Impact weapon damage increased from 709% to 870%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Way of the Hundred Fists
Skill Rune - Blazing Fists
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Hands of Lightning
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Spirited Salvo
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy

Witch Doctor
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
We are changing the way Fetish Sycophants works. Previously it triggered while casting. This caused it to create twice as many fetishes with certain skills such as Firebats (which trigger on-cast effects at double the normal rate), and also create fetishes even when there was no target available. We want to preserve the existing Fetish builds while allow Fetish Sycophants to be combined with all skills in the Witchdoctor arsenal. Fetish Sycophants now works with all skills and triggers on hit rather than on cast. While this means you can no longer get fetishes by simply casting at nothing, you will now get more fetishes if casting against large groups of enemies. In the case of spells other than Firebats, you will generally get more Fetishes than before. In the case of Firebats, you will get less Fetishes than before versus 1-3 targets, and more fetishes than before when facing groups of 5 or more.
Haunt and Locust Swarm are being changed to make the damage more consistent. The difference between getting a Critical Hit or not made these abilities too unpredictable. This is particularly important when the player has the option of reapplying the Damage over Time effect.
The Witchdoctor sometimes had trouble keeping up in a party situation. At the same time, we feel each class should feel unique. To this end we are redesigning Fierce Loyalty to improve the Witchdoctor's mobility in a uniquely Witchdoctor way.
Active Skills
Corpse Spiders
Skill Rune - Leaping Spiders
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Skill Rune - Medusa Spiders
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Firebats
Initial cost reduced from 225 to 150 Mana
Skill Rune - Dire bats
Weapon damage increased from 300% to 495%
Skill Rune - Hungry Bats
Weapon damage increased from 350% to 635%
Skill Rune - Vampire Bats
Now increases the initial cost from 150 to 225 Mana
Gargantuan
Skill Rune - Humongoid
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Bruiser
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Wrathful Protector
Replaced the knockback effect with a small knock up
Bug Fix: All Gargantuan attacks and abilities now correctly benefit from +% Elemental Damage gear
Haunt
Jump distance increased to 70 yards
Rather than rolling for a Critical Hit, Haunt will now calculate an average damage augmented by your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and apply that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: Since the skill can no longer deal a Critical Hit, it will no longer trigger effects that occur on Critical Hit
Hex
Skill Rune - Angry Chicken
Replaced the knockback effect with a small knock up
Now allows you to walk through enemies while transformed
Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
Weapon damage increased from 24% to 580% per second
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Will now calculate your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and divide that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: As a side effect of this change, this skill will no longer proc "on crit" effects
Horrify
Radius increased from 12 to 18 yards
Cooldown reduced from 16 to 12 seconds
Duration reduced from 4 to 3 seconds
Now Immobilizes enemies
Skill Rune - Phobia
Removes the Immobilize effect
Locust Swarm
Rather than rolling for a Critical Hit, Locust Swarm will now calculate an average damage augmented by your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and apply that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: Since the skill can no longer deal a Critical Hit, it will no longer trigger effects that occur on Critical Hit
Piranhas
Skill Rune - Bogadile
 Weapon damage increased from 840% to 1100%
Damage type changed from Poison to Physical
Spirit Walk
Now allows you to walk through obstacles created by the Waller monster affix
Wall of Zombies
Skill Rune - Offensive Line
Maximum cast range increased from 24 to 28 yards
Skill Rune - Unrelenting Grip
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Summon Zombie Dogs
Weapon damage per bite increased from 12% to 30%
Bug Fix: Bite damage dealt by Zombie Dogs now correctly benefits from +% Elemental Damage gear
Passive Skills
Fetish Sycophants
Now procs on hit rather than on cast, and will be affected by proc coefficients
The chance to summon has been increased from 5% to 10% to compensate
Fierce Loyalty
Has been redesigned:
Now while you have a Zombie Dog, Gargantuan, or Fetish following you and are not in combat, your movement speed is increased by 30%
Now also allows you to have 1 additional Zombie Dog summoned at a time
Spirit Vessel
Now allows you to go through obstacles created by the Waller monster affix while you are in the Spirit Realm
Zombie Handler
Now also increases your health by 20% in addition to your Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan

Wizard
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
Wormhole is by far the most common rune choice on Teleport. While we like the functionality and frequency with which it allows you to cast Teleport, we do not like the frustration it sometimes produces: players are often left clicking wildly, feeling punished for misclicks, or increased frustration if you find yourself up against an obstacle that wastes your second and third Teleport. To improve this experience we are reducing the cooldown on Teleport to 11 seconds and changing Wormhole to only give one additional cast, but increasing the window of time you have to use your second Teleport to 3 seconds. This affords the same number of Teleport casts overall as before while allowing you to be more thoughtful and deliberate about how to use your second Teleport. With the base cooldown on Teleport coming down to 11 seconds, all runes should now be more appealing. While the effect on some runes has been reduced, this should be more than made up for by the reduced cooldown in all cases.
Active Skills
Archon
Skill Rune - Arcane Destruction
Has been renamed Combustion
Skill Rune - Combustion
Damage type changed from Arcane to Fire
Explosion now deals Fire damage
Converts all of Archon's abilities to Fire damage
Skill Rune - Pure Power
Damage type changed from Arcane to Lightning
Converts all of Archon's abilities to Lightning damage
Skill Rune - Slow Time
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Converts all of Archon's abilities to Cold damage
Hydra
Skill Rune - Blazing Hydra
Bug Fix: Damage now properly scales with attack speed
Magic Weapon
Skill Rune - Force Weapon
Knockback effect has been removed
Meteor
Skill Rune - Molten Impact
Impact area increased from 12 to 20 yards
Slow Time
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing Slow Time to persist after its caster died or expired
Teleport
Cooldown reduced from 16 to 11 seconds
Skill Rune - Safe Passage
Damage reduction reduced from 27% to 25%
Skill Rune - Wormhole
Delay before the cooldown begins increased from 1 to 3 seconds
Maximum number of allowed teleports reduced from 3 to 2
Skill Rune - Reversal
Now also reduces the remaining cooldown to 1 second if you use Teleport to return to your original location
Skill Rune - Fracture
Decoy duration reduced from 8 to 6 seconds
Skill Rune - Calamity
Weapon damage reduced from 252% to 175%
Stun duration reduced from 1.5 to 1 second

ITEMS

Legendary potions may now be traded with other players who were present for the drop for up to 2 hours after the item is acquired
Cinder Switch
The fireball proc now deals 250% weapon damage, up from a flat amount of approximately 750 damage at level 70
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this item to ignore its internal cooldown
Istvan's Paired Blades
Fixed an issue preventing The Slanderer and Little Rogue from dropping for Barbs and Monks
Pride's Fall
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the Pride's Fall buff to persist indefinitely while a Unity was also equipped
Puzzle Ring
The goblins have been scouring Sanctuary for better loot to drop:
Legendary drop chance doubled
Rare items dropped will now always have six affixes
The counter for picking up normal-quality items will now persist through death, act transitions, and un-equipping the item
It still will not persist across game sessions
The goblin will now play a sound when its counter reaches max and it drops an item
Sanguinary Vambraces
The Thorns damage dealt by these bracers will now benefit from your main stat damage increase at a 25% rate, as normal Thorns damage does
Radius reduced from 25 to 15 yards
Spectrum
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing this item from having a chance to drop off a certain unique monster
Tasker and Theo
Will now reduce the time between Hydra attacks
Windforce
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the knockback effect from activating the Strong Arm bracers Legendary Power
Class-Specific Items
Barbarian
Might of the Earth
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue that allowed Earthquakes caused by this set to generate Fury via the Earthen Might passive
Crusader
Level 70 Legendary Crusader Shields now roll with higher Block Amount ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare Crusader Shields
This change will affect existing Legendary Crusader Shields
Fate of the Fell
Fixed an issue preventing the damage from multiple Heaven's Fury beams from stacking
Hellskull
Has been redesigned: Now grants you 10% increased damage while wielding a two-handed weapon
Demon Hunter
Danetta's Spite
Clones now deal 25% weapon damage instead of the attacks being a purely cosmetic effect
Embodiment of the Marauder
The frequency at which Hatred spenders are cast by your sentries has been increased; the rate varies by Hatred Spender, but overall your sentries should be using them about twice as often as before
Hatred spenders cast by Sentries now receive the benefits of the corresponding +% damage affixes on items
The Cloak of the Garwulf
The buff applied by this item will now display the correct number of wolves
Monk
Inna's Mantra
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the four-piece set bonus from working properly
Witch Doctor
Level 70 Legendary Mojos now roll with higher damage ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare Mojos
This change will affect existing Legendary Mojos
The Grin Reaper
Images summoned by the Grin Reaper are now more aggressive and use a larger arsenal of your skills
The Tall Man's Finger
Damage dealt by the single dog that is summoned is now significantly greater than the damage of your individual dogs combined
Wizard
Level 70 Legendary Orbs now roll with higher damage ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare Orbs
This change will affect existing Legendary Orbs
Atrophy
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this item to have lower damage values than intended
Chantodo's Will
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this item to have the incorrect number of primary and secondary stats
Vyr's Amazing Arcana
Will now choose which element to use based on the player's highest +% Elemental Damage type
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the set bonus from properly granting the effects of the Pure Power and Improved Archon runes
Bug Fixes
+% Damage on weapons will now correctly apply to all +% elemental types of damage instead of just Physical
Level 70 Legendary shields now roll with higher Block Amount ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare shields
This change will affect existing Legendary shields
Fixed an issue that could sometimes cause bracers to roll a Critical Chance affix that was far below its level range during enchanting
Fixed an issue that allowed several auto-casted Legendary item powers to trigger proc effects
Fixed an issue that allowed Legendary items to roll from higher stat ranges than were appropriate for their level

ADVENTURE MODE

Horadric Caches
Now have an increased chance to drop Legendary items on Torment II - VI
Bounty Rewards
Lowered rewards for Hell Rift Bounties in Act IV
Kadala
Can now drop Torment only Legendary items
Will now always give you weapon types that your character can equip with an emphasis on class specific weapon types
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing Kadala to sometimes give common quality Crusader Shields
Nephalem Rifts
Increased the number of Blood Shards that can drop from Horadric Caches
The number of Blood Shards dropped by Rift Guardians on Torment II - VI now increases with each level of difficulty

CRAFTING

Greatly increased the drop rate of Legendary crafting plans
Plan: Reaper's Wraps
Malthael will now always drop the plan for Reapers' Wraps when killed at level 60 or higher if the player does not have the recipe, instead of only on the first kill
Blacksmith
Legendary crafted recipes no longer require specific Common armors or weapons and instead now require Common crafting materials
Jeweler
Sovereign Rings and Amulets now require Marquise gems instead of Imperial gems
Unsocket costs for top tier gems have been reduced
Flawless Imperial: 150k to 125k gold
Royal: 250k to 150k gold
Flawless Royal: 500k to 175k gold
Mystic
It is no longer possible for the same affix to be randomly selected as the replacement for both of your new rolls
When Enchanting an item, the original affix will now be forced into the pool of possible replacement affixes
This will allow Legendary items with affixes that are normally unavailable on that slot to roll for that affix when Enchanting
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing items from being properly marked as enchanted when starting the Enchanting process

FOLLOWERS

Followers are now available at level 1 in Adventure Mode
Templar
Inspire
Reduced Wrath regeneration from 1.8 to 1.1 per second

MONSTERS

Chiltara will now spawn more often
Reduced the clickable height of the Death Maiden
Champions and Rares can no longer spawn with four of the following monster affixes and the frequency at which they can spawn with three has been reduced
Arcane Enchanted
Desecrator
Fire Chains
Frozen
Frozen Pulse
Molten
Mortar
Orbiter
Plagued
Poison Enchanted
Wormhole
Champions and Rares can no longer spawn with both Plagued and Desecrator at the same time

USER INTERFACE

Friends who are currently playing Diablo III will now be sorted to the top of the friends list
Legendary items received from Kadala will now broadcast to the clan
Elite kill messages will now also appear in single player games
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue preventing the icons for Health Wells and Pools of Reflection from properly updating states on the minimap
Fixed an issue that could somtimes cause icons on the minimap to display their unusable state when players were temporarily unable to use them, when using Steed Charge for example
Fixed an issue that could prevent your cursor from being displayed in fullscreen mode if high dpi was detected

BUG FIXES

Fixed an issue that could cause lag for clan members when a large amount of Legendary items were identified via the Book of Cain
Fixed an issue that allowed players to continue to send requests to start boss encounters after one had already been sent to the group
Fixed an issue preventing Resource Cost Reduction from being considered when determining whether or not you have the minimum resources necessary to cast a spell
Fixed an issue that could sometimes cause Teleport powers to prevent quests from progressing





Spoiler: Join our unofficial in-game clan "OverClockNet" (tell me your in-game battletag to be added to our list)






*OCN username*

*In-game name*SaineskCalmStorm#1326lemans81lemans81#1353MistaBernieMistaBernie#1539H3||scr3amH3llscr3am#1262cravinmildcravinmild#1120Crazy9000Crazy9000#1143lolo9000lolo9000#1976Dustin1Defy#1363SeD669SeD#1884wolfxingXXA#1383splinterizeSplinterize#1137TheSwagSwag#1625Paothehoff#1636wolfxingXXA#1383arvalinDakaria#1555MaskedMasked#1756garetjax27Entropy#1859AmdkillsintelBinaryBlood#1730gnomepunkGrndHog#1898LBearNightrain#1349amd4200lilsnipes#1842navynuke499Navynuke499#1950ghostrider85GhostriderZ#1572DoomDashDoomDash#1527Destrtodestrto#1867CottonCotton#1600Fr0styfr0sty#1592gunslinger0077gunslinger#1441DarthMuseAkadaka#1188Shiftstealthshiftstealth#1376avesdudeAvesdude#1781SeD669SeD#1884mav2000Mav2oo0#6325FlawleZFlawlez#1220gfrabettiGustavo#1511Cryosis00Gnasher#1533BoomBoxBoomBox#1733OC'ing NoobAmoeba#1638capreppyNTXDragnSlyr#1527red05baronFNG#1654Tvzadamwesttvzadamwest#1321debuchannads#1896HeavyUserHeavyUser#1312yahutwinklenuts#1682aberreromarcus#1436inedenimadamEVENinEDEN#1625TchernobylTchernobog#1266ijapxjapiHeartsdale#1635batman1973Vandresha#1152MikecdmWuBanga1#1995elecwolf1138MuffinBolt#1641Snoopy83SoulSeeker#1922The LAN ManDownload#1492LadySoleLadySole#1610SeanmphowardSaal#1312aaron302YaBoyAaron#1357SinfulRoadTyler#1539JTHMfreakJTHMfreak#1540Bal3WolfBal3Wolf#1949ToologyToology#1970criznitCriznit#1150faytaintrathFaytBeall#1983razaiceUltraOmega#1230StealthSkullStealthskull#1952ADEPTAdept#1415mr. biggumsmrbiggums#1905djjazzybaconBORIT#1374LazarusIVLazarusIV#1750leetalexalex#1905Krusher33Krusher33#1755kuufaKuuFA #1838RicklesRickles#1849iversIversid#1279fr4nt1cfrant1c#1222KBOMBBaumgark#1901Duality92Duality92#1567ZammoRadiomir #1396KainnKain#1442rgrwngCraterFace#1927NovietsNoviets#1155PaPaBlistaPaPaBlista#1521DementedDemented1971#1455Magical Eskimoeskimo#1402ThorsMaliceThorsmalice#1815                                                                                                                                    






Spoiler: Unofficial community "OCN OverClockNet" only members (tell me your in-game battletag to be added to our list)






*OCN username*

*In-game name*NethermirASDQWE#1462A.D.D.ADD#1925Dannyboy3210Dannyboy3210#1167mav451Mav451#1159iamwardicusNamtar#1833RX7-2nrOjore#1435Nw0rbNw0rb#1271Cryosis00Gnasher#1533DaaQVooDog#1470  b.walker36bwalker#1424                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      






Spoiler: Events



Any events will be posted here as well as our in-game announcements. First event:

-TBD



*Useful links and other information*

*Official Diablo III Website*

*Diablo III System Requirements*

*Diablo III Latest Patch Notes*

*Diablo III FAQ*

*Skill Calculator*

This thread is a work in progress and will be updated with new and important information as it becomes available. If there is something you would like to see here please feel free to PM me or make a post in this thread.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

ME! i wish i wouls have made that club ! can i be the co-president


----------



## Fox_Smash

i wanna join.


----------



## Microsis

want!!! oh and i'm in


----------



## Vegnagun

i'm in

You don't think blizz is gonna charge a monthly fee do you? Already playing wow... I'm not willing to pay to play another game


----------



## 222Panther222

i wish to join.


----------



## WBaS

Count me in


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

count me in, lef0u[AT]hotmail[DOT]com


----------



## Playapplepie

Oooo I wanna join! lol.

EDIT:
malleytheirish [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Mmansueto

i am in. that gameplay video on blizzard site looks so good!!


----------



## xHassassin

I'm in! As long as Diablo III doesn't cost like ~70USD.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
iYou don't think blizz is gonna charge a monthly fee do you? Already playing wow... I'm not willing to pay to play another game

no. Battle.net is free my friend









Think of it as the Steam server browser. Except players will be hosting their own games from their PC, instead of relying on a dedicated server.

This is the only reason WoW is P2P, dedicated servers cost $$$


----------



## DarkNite

Im in









[email protected]

CANT WAIIT!!


----------



## Vegnagun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
no. Battle.net is free my friend









Think of it as the Steam server browser. Except players will be hosting their own games from their PC, instead of relying on a dedicated server.

This is the only reason WoW is P2P, dedicated servers cost $$$

NO no... I know i've played warcraft 3 and starcraft... my friend just brought up that he wouldn't be surprised if blizz charged for it


----------



## rex4223

Sign me up! Diablo was like my first addiction!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Beastyy

Add me in <3 D3


----------



## VinhDiezel

add me to D3


----------



## Beastyy

Did they give a release date or if there was going to be a fee?


----------



## rex4223

Diablo online has always been free so lets hope it stays that way. No release date yet.


----------



## ricky33183

im in pm sent


----------



## Coopa

Whoa i just saw the gameplay vid. im defenitely going to get this game but first i need a new rig assuming its demands pretty good gpus. so yeah IM IN


----------



## Grafixs

Sign me up

[email protected]


----------



## Dracc

I'm in...

But I hope it actually takes a few months to max out character/gear. D2 had a little problem with that.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

It's generally not a good idea to put out your email addresses in public....


----------



## slipstream808

Count me in!!

e-mail: I wanna be added in but don't wanna just SHOW my e-mail. Click my name, as it's in my profile. (I know... hidden really good there) :-D


----------



## DarkNite

what do you guys think about the gameplay vid? I love that they kept the sounds, but i din't like the WoW-esque characters.

I hope they add in the zon!


----------



## killa_concept

Looks promising... they better go with user-based non-subscription play








I less than three'd Diablo II and it took over a good few years of my life... I contemplated letting WoW taking a few more, but monthly payments kill...


----------



## Darkice

I would like to join thank you


----------



## rymn

Played through D2 just last week for like the 5th time, of course I'm in!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been playing diablo2 off and on, started up again when the ladder reset .

I'm in for sure.


----------



## robblizzard

OMG OMG OMG i cant wait till d3 come out guys. i really excited!!!! Count me in.

[email protected]


----------



## Vegnagun

looks so wicked awesome


----------



## teeboy

Me too i also wanna join the club. Witcher doctor is awesome! Hope they would present more characters at this years e3!

[email protected]


----------



## NrGx

So excited about this. I have waited 2 full years.


----------



## MrHarris

I'm in!

[email protected]


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm in.


----------



## meccros

i'm in

I figured it would be 5 more years for d3 to come out


----------



## smm298

I'm guessing at the least it's another year before it's released..


----------



## bwoasis

I want in! I can't wait for this game! Almost makes me want to install Diablo II and play, lol.


----------



## Zensou

I can't wait for Diablo 3. I hope the Sys Requirements aren't too high.


----------



## We Gone

Yes add me ...









[email protected]


----------



## IcedEarth

Sign me up boss


----------



## p0isonapple

Updated with members list. Also elmike is right, you guys may want to edit your post and message them to me instead.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

I'm in! I'll be investing a good amount of time in Diablo III, just as I have with the others.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Sign me up!
Cant wait


----------



## Gri3f3r

Sign me up! I never played D1 but I played the hell out of D2 online for pvp. I'm going to go though both of them soon.

We should have an organized meet up to play though D1 and D2.


----------



## rex4223

I was playing d2 last night. It's been so long since I played I had to refresh my memory a bit. I've played D1 so many times on my PC,PS1, and PSP I could never forget but D2 LOD I've only went through a couple times.


----------



## terraprime

oh oh oh...me me me me...I SOOO want to know the other classes... cause a sorceress with that graphics engine makes me want to cry...since D2 is like pixilatted hell-o lol


----------



## terraprime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r* 
Sign me up! I never played D1 but I played the hell out of D2 online for pvp. I'm going to go though both of them soon.

We should have an organized meet up to play though D1 and D2.

dude that would be awsome even tho im sure my account is dead by now again


----------



## SlyFox

Sign me up!! I'm excited about this game!


----------



## Fantomau

I want in.


----------



## Sazar

Sign me up! I love it!


----------



## ricky33183

*Im in* as long as there is not a a monthly fee to play online when the game comes out.

i pm'd you my email.

i also edited my signature.


----------



## Zettabug

me!


----------



## Wc[ThUnDeR]

count me in... i have been waiting so long for this, pretty much since i got banned from d2 for using maphack..lol. lost so much good stuff


----------



## ender475

Im ****ing stoked for this game, Blizzard always makes quality stuff when it comes to games... I've played every single one of them.
I am SO in this club.


----------



## DarkNite

If you guys are in add the link in your sig


----------



## Policeman

I am in


----------



## default501x

OMG CANT WAIT

im in


----------



## Wattes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terraprime* 
dude that would be awsome even tho im sure my account is dead by now again









D2(LOD) characters don't expire anymore. It sais they are, but you can log them in and play again









And count me in!
I am so friggin exited right now







too bad it's probably gonna take at least a year for it to release!


----------



## amazin0

i am so in.... didnt even know there was going to be a 3... now im squealing!!!! Woooo-eeee---kkk


----------



## Karlz3r

I want to join! I just loved Diablo II, CAN'T wait for Diablo III!


----------



## hyperSPEED

i wan join!! im Diablo3 fan! and wen it comes..player!


----------



## SZayat

i want in


----------



## p0isonapple

List has been updated again guys







I'm currently working on the signature, I will then organize the list in alphabetical order. Also I updated the information in the original post.


----------



## Special_K

Add me.


----------



## Mozzie

Im creazy about DIII please add me!!!


----------



## WarPriest

Sign me up.


----------



## 9voltchicken

Count me in. I played diablo 2 hardcore for a long time. Hopefully this is more of the same but different at the same time.


----------



## Ryan747

Count me in! Ryan747


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Me in, I love Diablo, still play the original on ocasion, cant wait for D3.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

O i want to join as well.


----------



## vgplayer

I'm in. Just starting playing through Diablo. I don't think I every full completed it by myself since me and my cousins just used the same characters at my Grandfather's house. I am so excited for Diablo 3 the gameplay demo is just amazing.


----------



## TheRobotron

I need to join this club, watching the gameplay was the most amazing thing ever. I even reinstalled Diablo II so I can shed some tears over the memories.


----------



## Vox

i want innnnn!


----------



## Clinic

Add me.

This is rediculous, we still have x years to wait and I'm this full with anticipation.

I might not make it to 2009.


----------



## rex4223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Clinic* 
Add me.

This is rediculous, we still have x years to wait and I'm this full with anticipation.

I might not make it to 2009.


I know it's driving me crazy waiting and knowing we've got so much longer to still is just making it worse. It also doesn't help that the buzz about D3 is huge too. It's everywhere you look right now.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

deleted by request


----------



## WBaS

I don't think they'll be making D3 an mmo. They better not! I can see raising the players from 8 to maybe 16, but I liked the old style of play.


----------



## jul3z

Me! Me! Me! I want in!!!! please please please???










i can't wait


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

NEWS NEWS........................

Check out the fan art for Diablo 3.

there's a smith, maybe a druid. But there's an assasin/ninja who may be in diablo 3... uses sword and bow. that will be the ranger.


----------



## p0isonapple

Cr4zy, can I ask you to edit your posts please mate? The information is not official about an MMO, and Blizzard have been hiring for Diablo for the past few months. Furthermore, the news will be e-mailed to our members









The list has again been updated. Signature is almost done









EDIT: Ack! No IMG code support in signatures! Ah well. The finished product can be seen in the first post, feel free to use it elsewhere. Now to get cracking on a text signature for us


----------



## teeboy

Guys according to the diablo 3 fansite, there will be only 5 classes so meaning 2 will be taken away. kinda sad but maybe it's ok because maybe they'll make a class that's a combination like assassin and amazon.









"*How many character classes are included in Diablo III? What are they?*
Five character classes will be included in the game, two of which, the barbarian and witch doctor, were revealed when the game was announced at the 2008 Blizzard Entertainment Worldwide Invitational. The other classes will be announced at a later date. "

source: http://www.diablofans.com/


----------



## Gri3f3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teeboy* 
Guys according to the diablo 3 fansite, there will be only 5 classes so meaning 2 will be taken away. kinda sad but maybe it's ok because maybe they'll make a class that's a combination like assassin and amazon.









"*How many character classes are included in Diablo III? What are they?*
Five character classes will be included in the game, two of which, the barbarian and witch doctor, were revealed when the game was announced at the 2008 Blizzard Entertainment Worldwide Invitational. The other classes will be announced at a later date. "

source: http://www.diablofans.com/

They suggested that most of the classes were going to be completely new anyway.


----------



## WBaS

I hope they still have the paladins







I'd sure like to get another hammerdin going


----------



## Wattes

Well if they only release 5 (well 10 if you count male/female) classes, they mgiht just make an add-on like LOD that has more later this millenium


----------



## voice

I'm in. I've been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## Raziel

I would like to join! I've been waiting anxiously for this for many many years. I still play D2 & LoD constantly!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

5 classes, not removing 2 away, bcause 7 classes means no add-ons ...









edit: what post are you talking about


----------



## elementskater706

I would like to join this club. I'm a retired Diablo 2 player and I am very excited for the third installment. It took them long enough.....


----------



## The_0ctogon

I'm in.


----------



## InFeKtioN

Count me in ..... add to the list !

Sweet


----------



## shoot2thrill

IN, can't wait for this game!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

NEWS NEWS............in arreat summit credit page there's this ! called RUST STORM.










and my thoughts on d3:

NOT REALISTIC ENOUGH.

Please do no put WoW designer in this. Diablo III needs to be more realistic, NOT CARTOONY.

Weapons needs to have their own design by type, like in Diablo II, not small icon like WoW.

The inventory needs to be like Diablo II, not WoW.

Maybe 10 rings space (I have 10 fingers grin ) (jk)

Right now it is way too much like World Of Warcraft. Again, it need to be REALISTIC. Characters, weapons, equipement, etc - all need to look realistic, not cartoony. Cartoon style is for WoW.

If you want to see what realistic gfx are, go play Diablo II. Almost every weapons has an original upgrades, and DESIGN ! Uniques too.

In Diablo II, sword looks like sword and their design is on par with their names. Gothic Axes, Bastard Sword, etc. This MUST remains. But evolve. BUT NO CARTOON OR SMALL ICON. Same goes for real-time armor looks on the character. every items must change the characters look. and the same goes for armor, each armor type needs to be realistically drawn like in Diablo II.

Characters need to have better textures, more defined and LESS CARTOONY TOO. Make it realistic. In Diablo II the belt are realistic. Now the barb has 2 big horn for a belt- who would wear that in real life?- Put more REALISM.

That's it for now. I've been playing Diablo II for 7 years, since it came out. So, Blizzard, please dont make me say that ive wasted all my years.

Make it R-E-A-L-I-S-T-I-C !!!

P.S: Things that must STAI IN DIABLO III from Diablo II:
-Fun to play
-No headaches
-Deep and complex gameplay
-Many many different character mix. 3 or more type of magic/skill and more than 30 skills.
-Realism (armor, weapons, ect.)
-LADDER!!!!
-Multiplayer, Party, at least 8 in the game, with map not too big, to encourage party and fun.
-Several waypoints like Act 1.2.3.4 and 5.
-TP and ID books.
-Gold
-Realistic environement (You'll need to completely re-do environement, it is WAY too much like WoW.)
-Needs to look MEDIEVAL AND REALISTIC (cant stress this enough)
-Set Items, Unique Items, Rare items, etc.
-Skill synergy for maximum customization
-Chest in town
-Inventory like Diablo II, not WOW.
-Magic finds
-Boss each Act if possible (maybe not only Azmodan for DIII and add Belial in an expension or two) - Do NOT add imaginary Bosses, but looks for mythological/real monsters. Chimera, Minotaur, etc. to boost realism.
-Character can support another (aura, warcries, etc)
-Several Choice of HIRE
-Charms & Runes (and more of those!)
-Hundreds of runewords, if not thousands wink
-Secret Cow level wink
-Area with big exp boost. We want fast lvling to test new build often and have different chars. I don't want to play for 3 month to be level 75. 3 days to a week and a half should be nice with powered-up friends. Not everybody will do that since well need to be with strong friends.
-NORMAL/NIGHTMARE/HELL.
-Tab for map, F1/F2/F3/F4 etc. and the inventory was PERFECT, DO NOT CHANGE THIS. We can already swtich fast enough with the F number and the key are all in the same corner so its a breeze to use. Do not use your current potion to power belt.
-Better Hire customization
-More weapons class/design/style/type
-GEMS to add to customization. And which colours the items.
-Socket ADD.
-2,3, or 4 expansion. Ill be playing this series forever. wink
-ARCTIC Environement )moutn arreat, pround barbarian)


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

deleted


----------



## shoot2thrill

I wonder if they will have hex charms, white rings, occy rings, and ith weapons







.
Can't forget those +500 skill grand charms too.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

deleted


----------



## p0isonapple

Cr4zyH3aD those images and massive post are innapropriate. This isn't a news thread mate edit them all now please and remove those. The only news seen here will be e-mailed to members and will be official.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

ok


----------



## gatattack

I would like to join the club man.


----------



## raydeon

im in bro .. IM IN !!!!!

btw tho, i've been told that D3 isnt coming out til end of 2011.....


----------



## p0isonapple

That is false information or speculation raydeon, their is currently no release date planned.

Quote:

We have no plans for a release date as of yet. We will release the game when we think it is ready.
EDIT: List has been updated and I have chosen the first officer of the club.
_Everyone, without further ado, please put your hands together for ... *Gri3f3r!*_


----------



## stphung

I'm in!


----------



## WBaS

Claps for Gri3f3r.

What is the ETA on the first email?


----------



## Zensou

What do you think the system requirements are going to be for this baby?


----------



## Holyjunk

I'M IN!

ur mom


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zensou* 
What do you think the system requirements are going to be for this baby?

Nothing that isn't out already. I'm sure it will use DX 10 and hopefully take advantage of multiple cpu cores, but not required.


----------



## DjQurt

let me join!


----------



## airdraft

count me in.

diablo 2 was awsome so lets hope diablo 3 will be even better. the videos look pretty sweet.


----------



## DarkNite

Crap i hope they keep it simple like in D2. Im not liking the Wow skill icons in the gameplay vid









Is it just me, or is there jsut not enough FIRE


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

it will uses Direct X 10.1 for ati card.

you will be able to play in DX9 in win xp, too


----------



## DarkNite

Seulement ati? Ou t'as trouver ca?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Nothing that isn't out already. I'm sure it will use DX 10 and hopefully take advantage of multiple cpu cores, but not required.

It's going to support dx 10.1, but you will be able to play it on dx9 too of course.


----------



## Cody1174

Sign me up!! My soul shall burn in hell again!!!


----------



## gsk3rd

sign me up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## p0isonapple

ETA on the first e-mail updates is 7/4/08









Currently, the only talk about system specs has been that it will make full use of DirectX10.1, it will be playable on DX9 (XP), it will use the Havok Physics Engine, and it will be available on Mac. Blizzard also said they are hoping to make it as scalable as possible across different machines.

Also, guys, don't be worried about the current lack of flame and darkness. No other Diablo game was morbidly hellish to begin with right, and i'm sure Blizzard are only showing us early game footage with an unfished lighting and shading model.


----------



## ChrisB17

Can I join please. Diablo is my fav game EVER.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:

My soul shall burn in hell again!!!
Well Said!! hahha


----------



## riko99

Count me in heres hoping for a Q4 2009 release and not five years down the road


----------



## riko99

For anyone who hasn't read it yet here is a Gameplay Panel held at blizzcon as written by IGN some interesting questions were asked

Diablo III Gameplay Panel Live Blog


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *222Panther222* 
Well Said!! hahha

Im ready to fight again !


----------



## Gri3f3r

To anyone who wants to join the D1&2 play though, head to this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/video-games...ay-though.html


----------



## OfficerMac

I'm In. Can't wait for the game!


----------



## zaeric19

SIGN ME UP

I can't spend a day at work without multiple visits to various sites to see if anything new has been announced or revealed. Played the first two so much I already know it will be sad how much I play the third, but its D3!!!!!!!!


----------



## meta||ic

I hope Blizzard puts a ton of money into funding Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Yeah, but remove those f****** WoW designer from D3 ! D3 is a medieval/realistic game, not a cartoony game.


----------



## {PIintheSKY}

I'm in


----------



## silverbullet132

im in








pm'd you with my email


----------



## SSJSteve

i wanna join


----------



## Halo2Vista

add me. i loved diablo 2, and i can't wait to play this and starcraft 2.


----------



## agntallen

count me in. this looks exciting. there will be no monthly service tho correct? someone clarify that. because i'm not sure.

pm'ed you with an email. thanks!


----------



## WBaS

They said it will be hosted on bnet. As far as I know, all the bnet games are free. I'm pretty sure this is not intended to be an mmo, and therefore I don't think they have plans to subscribe.


----------



## Comp112

I would like to join.


----------



## pheoxs

I'm in ... can't wait tell this is out!! Or even once they announce the release date


----------



## p0isonapple

Blizzard flat out said it won't be an MMO









Guys i'll be away for a few days sorry. The newsletter is coming along well though!


----------



## Darius Silver

Oh yeah, sign me up







The thrill of D3 has got me playing D2:LoD again XD


----------



## Dillard13

Count me in, I loved the first 2, and still break out number 2 for a little fun every now and then.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wattes*


D2(LOD) characters don't expire anymore. It sais they are, but you can log them in and play again









And count me in!
I am so friggin exited right now







too bad it's probably gonna take at least a year for it to release!


Only if somebody else creates a character with the same name


----------



## FieryCoD

Me! I would LOVE to be in this club, since I'm awaiting Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3!


----------



## H3||scr3am

ME ME ME







sold an old d2 b.net accnt for 2k, probably banked 10k+ hours on that









but if they kill the diablo series like they did the Warcraft series, i will, be very disappointed...


----------



## kanman

I'm in too! for updates as well [email protected]

diablo 3 will be the solution for all my prob's I dont have the time to play a long rpg, online, and nothing offline cept diablo has what it takes to hold me to it, and the best thing is you can play for just an hour and get out to work!,,, let's go!!!


----------



## Gauvenator

zoemg can't wait, count me in

pmed with email


----------



## underdog1425

Iiiiiii Would Like To Joinnnnn Omg Cant Wait


----------



## Crazy9000

http://www.xfire.com/profile/thecrazy9000/

I think this is the most I've ever played a video game in one week lol.


----------



## p0isonapple

List has been updated.

Currently 2:38AM here. Making the finishing touches on the newsletter for all of our e-mailed subscribers









Just so you know me and Gri3f3r will be working on an OCN Diablo Clan. Look out for updates soon everyone!

92 Members! Woot!


----------



## DarkNite

Nice cant wait


----------



## p0isonapple

Before I shoot off the newsletter guys I forgot to ask, what format is best for everyone? Do most people have Microsoft Word? Should I publish it as a PDF? If there are any other special requirements please PM me. Thanks


----------



## DarkNite

Html w/ image? pdf is ok for me


----------



## ocelot11

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Me want to join if you don't mind.


----------



## pcguru000

My Horadric Cube > Diablo's Computer...

Even in D3.


----------



## Gauvenator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p0isonapple* 
Before I shoot off the newsletter guys I forgot to ask, what format is best for everyone? Do most people have Microsoft Word? Should I publish it as a PDF? If there are any other special requirements please PM me. Thanks

PDF should be fine.


----------



## grmnasasin0227

I've been playing these games since their inception, sign me up!


----------



## andyroo89

oh oh me me!!


----------



## Nihilist

I'll join. Diablo 3 is about the only game I've looked forward to in a long time.

Oh and just a suggestion, but should also make the graphical signature link to this page so people can click on it.



like so :

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[url=http://www.overclock.net/video-games-general/350886-ocn-diablo-3-club.html][img]http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa73/d3filer/OCNd3club.jpg[/img][/url]

[/CODE]


----------



## Slappa

SC2, now D3

Count me in, loved the previous games.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I sent a message to you about the clan we are trying to set up, I would love to help out with that and make my experience usefull.


----------



## Mr.Taquito

im in!


----------



## Nihilist

I got bored and decided to touch up on some of my photoshop, and came up with these headers :

I tried to incorporate a OCN flame into the O at the end... Couldn't keep it blue because it clashed with Red way too much...









Same thing without the flame...


----------



## Elightos

oh oh oh oh count me in please!







also for the emails?


----------



## p0isonapple

Nihilist, thankyou for the excellent contribution mate. The header has been added to our main post. 
I'm really sorry I haven't sent out the e-mails yet guys. I've had my girlfriend over for the holidays as she now lives interstate. She is leaving tomorrow and i'm trying to spend as much time with her as I can. Lots of good things coming for this club!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


Nihilist, thankyou for the excellent contribution mate. The header has been added to our main post. 
I'm really sorry I haven't sent out the e-mails yet guys. I've had my girlfriend over for the holidays as she now lives interstate. She is leaving tomorrow and i'm trying to spend as much time with her as I can. Lots of good things coming for this club!










It's cool man. Gotta keep the girl happy. But out of curiousity, what do you plan on including in the email? The Diablofans website does a pretty good job of covering this.


----------



## kdbolt70

I'm in! I've been getting back into DII because of the announcement, add me as a friend! vikings_70 username.


----------



## thejamesman

I WANNA JOIN!

Add me's


----------



## DarkNite

Thanks for maintaining the thread







most threads like these go stale in about a week


----------



## Crazy9000

Hey, does anyone want to help me through Hell difficulty? I'm a lvl 70 light sorc on USwest, but 95% of hell games are trading so it's hard to find ones doing the qwests lol. If you're in nightmare even I could help you through that and we could do hell together.

My account is c9k if you want to try to message me on battle.net too.


----------



## riko99

Anyone on west interested in adding me the acc is *5hr3dd* right now after about a week have a lvl 83 Cold sorc hoping to get it up to about 90 by the weekend


----------



## agntallen

hmm. i was wondering where i should put this, this might be off topic but. i was wondering if its worth the $30 + tax & shipping to buy the diablo battle chest. that includes d1, d2 & lod & the guide books and everything.

It's been on my mind for quite some time and i haven't been able to make a decision.

thanks, again.
and sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## Opeth07

count me in too!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agntallen* 
hmm. i was wondering where i should put this, this might be off topic but. i was wondering if its worth the $30 + tax & shipping to buy the diablo battle chest. that includes d1, d2 & lod & the guide books and everything.

It's been on my mind for quite some time and i haven't been able to make a decision.

thanks, again.
and sorry if this is off topic.

I would say yes it is worth it if you've never played them. Don't expect killer graphics as these games are quite old, but the gameplay is very fun. However, don't worry about jumping into D3 without playing D1 and D2. I'm sure things will still make sense to you in game. I started playing D2 without ever playing D1 and things were fine. My vote: Yes buy it.


----------



## Mr.Taquito

i want in!


----------



## dante020

I'm in


----------



## MCBrown.CA

I am in. D3 w00t!


----------



## whitingnick

I want to be in the club!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

PLEASE, go sign the petition for Diablo III !!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.petitiononline.com/d3art/petition.html


----------



## M0rbidDeath

Diablo 2 was the best game I've ever played, and Diablo 3 looks kick ass. Sign me up!


----------



## riko99

Ok who here likes what they have done with the Art... IMO it looks nothing like any of the Warcraft games so i dont want to hear that. As much as it should be dark and gothic color when your outside is more realistic than every tree being the same green or dead gray. Also we all have to remember this is still early gameplay footage whose to say their done texturing anything yet it may turn out "muddier" or darker as they at more textures. But as i said in the long run even if that is fully textured it looks amazing.


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

Count The Hydra As In!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Can I join?

Diablo 3 Is gonna rock!

The cinematics look awesome!


----------



## azt3c

join


----------



## DraganUS

Count me in.


----------



## wolfy87

I`ve killed Baal thousand times, I love good hack `n` slash!!
please sign me in...


----------



## p0isonapple

Ok guys. I've decided that a newsletter won't be nescesary. WBaS is right in saying that diablofans covers this well. So I will instead be adding links to the main post to the two sites I use for Diablo news, as they are completely reliable, and have great communities about them. All of your e-mails should be removed, and I have removed them all from the mailing list.

Thankyou to everyone for joining, I will be updating the list after dinner









Also, 200th post


----------



## Zonda

Sign me up, please.


----------



## TrueForm

Me me please!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

I'm in. My brother and I reinstalled D2 just to get back in the spirit of things.


----------



## azt3c

where i can see all the news ?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


where i can see all the news ?


www.Diablofans.com or www.blizzard.com/diablo3


----------



## p0isonapple

Posting before I head off to school (Last 8 weeks ever! Wooo!), also check out diii.net, I love that site.


----------



## TheHoff

Sign me up


----------



## thehighlander123

i wanna be part of the action i love the diablo universe


----------



## DrasT-X

Plz, put me in the member section (I want to join







)


----------



## riko99

So not sure if anyone has read about the loot system yet. Essentially everyone will get their own drops that the party cannot see so you will have your own items based on the character being played. I personally like this idea cause it makes group MFing a good thing. Also if you find an item that someone in your party may need you can pick it up and then drop it and then they may see it and pick it up. This should make things interesting in trading and everything else.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Im in


----------



## azt3c

blizzard stealing ideas ??





















hahaha...


----------



## thejamesman

I think all of us at OCN should sign the petition for the graphical overhaul of Diablo III.
http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...traged-20.html


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thejamesman*


I think all of us at OCN should sign the petition for the graphical overhaul of Diablo III.
http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...traged-20.html


Already have.


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thejamesman*


I think all of us at OCN should sign the petition for the graphical overhaul of Diablo III.
http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...traged-20.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Already have.


Off Topic: You got to be joking, the graphics look fine you two need to stop Complaining and Nit picking the game blizzard knows what they are doing Obviously with hits like WOW,Starcraft,Diablo 1 & 2, so let them do they're job and stop crying because its not the way you want it, WELL BOOO HOOO Grow up.

On Topic: Add me to the list please


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I dont see anything wrong with the graphics the way they are now. I love the way the world looks in the gameplay demo. And hey, your not the ones making the game, you shouldnt complain about something that you dont have to purchase if you dont like. Live with it.


----------



## Sten

Sign me up! I love Diablo


----------



## azt3c

SIGN THE PETITION


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Wow, i still laugh at the fact that everyone thinks the graphics are horrible and taken from WoW. I HATE WoW, yet I disagree that the graphics are a WoW copy. I like there argument "Tristam was never bright during peace". That game came out in what, like '92, graphic capabilities were so less than now.

If you dont like the graphics, dont buy the game... simple as that. Gameplay is so much more important anyway. If you picking games based on jsut looks... your gonna get another Crysis.


----------



## BoostinIX

Sign me up!


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Wow, i still laugh at the fact that everyone thinks the graphics are horrible and taken from WoW. I HATE WoW, yet I disagree that the graphics are a WoW copy. I like there argument "Tristam was never bright during peace". That game came out in what, like '92, graphic capabilities were so less than now.

If you dont like the graphics, dont buy the game... simple as that. Gameplay is so much more important anyway. If you picking games based on jsut looks... your gonna get another Crysis.


I Agree Completely also can we all start focusing on the updates to to the *GAMEPLAY* I mean thats really what Diablo is about getting together and playing the game...

For an example read my comment on loot drops on page 20. and stop flooding this all with SIGN THE PETITION BOO ON THE GRAPHICS bullcrap D1 was much darker than D2 and yet they both were hits its all part of being 10 years apart and the idea of graphically enhancing the game.


----------



## Azornecro16

I wanna join!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Wow, i still laugh at the fact that everyone thinks the graphics are horrible and taken from WoW. I HATE WoW, yet I disagree that the graphics are a WoW copy. I like there argument "Tristam was never bright during peace". That game came out in what, like '92, graphic capabilities were so less than now.

If you dont like the graphics, dont buy the game... simple as that. Gameplay is so much more important anyway. If you picking games based on jsut looks... your gonna get another Crysis.


I think you are missing the entire point. People don't want the graphics to be worse, they just want a darker and grittier style that would fit the series properly.

In diablo you are fighting areas that have been corrupted by unholy power, and the mood of the games are dark and grim. A bright style of graphics simply does not fit in with diablo.


----------



## yawnbox

the graphics kinda look like wow... the monsters kinda look like they're from doom, and the weapons look like they're from lord of the rings... but damn, i can't wait to play D3.


----------



## Wattes

I hope they keep teleport in there








I love playing D2 in turbo mode and it looks a bit slower (but so was D2 on the lower levels)


----------



## DSCrome

Id like to join this club. D3 looks soooooo good. I cant wait


----------



## Azornecro16

The whole point for the lighting is to give it a real world effect, and do you really that if some petition (that isn't even good) on some forum is filled out for them to completely change the scenery and the lighting, that they'll just do it? Get real. And I really hope they bring back the Necromancer, if you can't tell by my name, I got it from D2.


----------



## gsk3rd

i have just reinstalled dII. If anyone wants to play on useast let me know.

*gsk3rd


----------



## corky dorkelson

I would definitely like to be a part of this group. All the nay-sayers of Diablo 3 will quickly be silenced by its awesomeness!!!


----------



## Vith

i want in







i still got my D2 account been keepen em active


----------



## Vith

gonna be sweetz


----------



## Azornecro16

ofc, it'll blow all other games out of the water, because it'll bring all of the old school gamer out of their shells, and BACK into the world on ONLINE GAMING!!!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azornecro16* 
The whole point for the lighting is to give it a real world effect, and do you really that if some petition (that isn't even good) on some forum is filled out for them to completely change the scenery and the lighting, that they'll just do it? Get real. And I really hope they bring back the Necromancer, if you can't tell by my name, I got it from D2.









I wouldn't get your hopes up. I read from an interview that they originally wanted all new classes because it would make creating new skills easier. But they also wanted the story to continue so they included the barbarian. I think the witch doctor will be replacing the Necro since they said the witch doctor can summon minions and create bone walls.


----------



## p0isonapple

Updated the list, an impressive 128 members guys! School is in full swing so i'm quite busy but there is still more to come!

In the meanwhile, can I ask that everyone adds our link to their signature so that we are advertised among OCN, and can pull more loving fans amongst us.


----------



## Azornecro16

it was actually a wall of zombies, but yeah, you're probably right.








Damn witch doctor


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azornecro16*


it was actually a wall of zombies, but yeah, you're probably right.







Damn witch doctor










Yeah, I was using the names in terms of the Necro world. But maybe you'll find the witch doctor fun. I mean so what if it looks a little different and has a different name... it still might do the same things (just slightly different).

I'm hoping that I can get another hammerdin equivalent.


----------



## TheHoff

I'm not signing the petition I like the graphics. I don't wanna wait I want it now.


----------



## riko99

They have actually said that the Witch doctor was not made to replace the Necromancer so whether or not we see it as a playable character or and NPC/Hiree we should still see reminance of the necro somewhere.


----------



## Crazy9000

The necro would be redundant with the witch doctor, I hope they don't make one for that reason.


----------



## WBaS

I want my Hammerdin!


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
I want my Hammerdin!

I hear that brother! haha!


----------



## imortal98

Iam in . [email protected]


----------



## p0isonapple

OK, well i've updated our main post, and i've now assigned another officer.

Gri3f3r and cbrazeau will be leading the clan, which i'm currently working on implementing...
I can't wait to see the network of gamers we get out of this, I think it will be fantastic.

Keep grinding through D1 and D2 guys!


----------



## Azornecro16

rofl, im a lvl 26 Necro about to face Baal...  (Grinding will be needed xD)


----------



## jigglylizard

I'm so in... I've been meaning to post but I've been too lazy lol


----------



## archangelabove

Wow.. I'm sooo pumped for this game ,and I completely missed this thread. Add me por favor


----------



## imortal98

This is going to be totaly orgasmic apone release







they kept the whole gameplay system the same







an added so much more .

D1 and D2 got em memorized inside out. This is going to be such a blast


----------



## Sewcrates

Sign me up!

Just a couple of months ago, I bought a new CD key and installed DII on my laptop so I could self-mule. Can't wait to see what they add to the franchise!


----------



## iridia912

Count me in.


----------



## Pawn-Shop

Joinage plz!

Blizzard if you're listening, release now now now! :swearing:


----------



## diegodon

Awesome club, may I join?


----------



## riko99

not sure if anyone caught on to what the latest review at DIABLOFANS on one of the books had mentioned. as much as it is a review of the book he caught something about the city of Ureh which is described and looks very much like the city in the mountain in the cinematic trailer

Read up on it *HERE*... only the first couple paragraphs up until the pictures matters


----------



## Type-R Yo!

I want to join the club.


----------



## wolfy87

we are getting huge...and I lol when I thought about 4-5 years ago, DiabloII...mmmm
currently spending summer with friends by the sea, making lanparties all night/day long...
who cares about tan...


----------



## Brandon1337

I wish to join.


----------



## Azornecro16

I think you (poisonapple) should actually make this into an OCN group instead of a thread, because it would make it so much more official and we wouldn't have to keep editing the post, just have people join it when they want. Just throwing that out there!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azornecro16*


I think you (poisonapple) should actually make this into an OCN group instead of a thread, because it would make it so much more official and we wouldn't have to keep editing the post, just have people join it when they want. Just throwing that out there!










Agreed. You mean to make it a social network through the control panel? Also, I'd like to see an xfire D3 clan being created, although I think that is already in the works?


----------



## pinkfloyd1

add me


----------



## p0isonapple

Ok guys this is the big one, this thread was made a thread for a reason, because it is much easier to manage than a social network.

So without further ado, Join the OCN Xfire D3 Clan!

Via the clan we can play a bunch of other games together as well!

Also, congrats to WBaS, our newest Officer! *whistles*


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


Ok guys this is the big one, this thread was made a thread for a reason, because it is much easier to manage than a social network.

So without further ado, Join the OCN Xfire D3 Clan!

Via the clan we can play a bunch of other games together as well!

Also, congrats to WBaS, our newest Officer! *whistles*










w00t! I'll be joining up once I get back from work. Thanks for the promotion


----------



## wolfy87

niceee...


----------



## Gauvenator

ah sweet!


----------



## Azornecro16

an official OCN group would still be cool.


----------



## p0isonapple

How do I create one?


----------



## WBaS

User CP, social groups, create social group. Here is a link: http://www.overclock.net/group.php?do=create


----------



## wolfy87

did it yet?
*this group is taking over Games Section... D3 FTW!!


----------



## Azornecro16

true enough


----------



## p0isonapple

The OCN Diablo 3 Club social group has been created! Please go and sign up, and also guys don't forget to go join up to Xfire and join the OCN Diablo 3 Clan!


----------



## p0isonapple

Guys, some exciting new news for our club.

Along with now having an Xfire clan with forums, and an official social group, we now also have a new head on the hydra.

The metaphoric lingo I am using is referring to our new Co-leader WBaS. He has shown great dedication and as such he is now helping me run this whole operation.

Big round of applause!









Cheers everyone!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*


Guys, some exciting new news for our club.

Along with now having an Xfire clan with forums, and an official social group, we now also have a new head on the hydra.

The metaphoric lingo I am using is referring to our new Co-leader WBaS. He has shown great dedication and as such he is now helping me run this whole operation.

Big round of applause!









Cheers everyone!


















Thanks poison! If you guys have any concerns, please feel free to contact me via xfire and this thread.

Poison and I feel that xfire is a great way to keep a clan organized and so most of our organization will be through that. Please if you'd like to join the clan, sign up on xfire. We will set up a forum on xfire and will also keep news there.


----------



## deadringerr

Count me in!


----------



## Azornecro16

Now all you guys need is a Ventrilo


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azornecro16*


Now all you guys need is a Ventrilo










If somebody has a server we could use, then sure. You can also do VOIP on xfire, although I'm not sure how many people can do it at once.


----------



## Azornecro16

I have a 100 slot if you guys are interested.


----------



## Moheevi_chess

I wanna join!!!


----------



## p0isonapple

Azor, would you be able to work out rent for me?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azornecro16* 
I have a 100 slot if you guys are interested.

Sure! Talk to poisonapple about it. Now if only the game would release!


----------



## Wasting Away

Count me in









By the way, has anyone ever played the median patch for d2?


----------



## WBaS

Median patch? I haven't played in about 3 years.


----------



## adidasfreek

I'll join! My friends and I are way too excited!!!! Been so long since I have played d2 back in the day and I was grounded lolol. Now i am grown and I can DO WHAT I WANT! MUHAHAH!


----------



## riko99

yeah ive been playing the new Median 2008 waiting excitedly for MedianXL


----------



## WBaS

What is all this Median stuff? Are these ladders or patches or...?


----------



## Wasting Away

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 
yeah ive been playing the new Median 2008 waiting excitedly for MedianXL

what kind of guys do you have ?









I just started it up recently with a cataclysm sorc, lvl 120.


----------



## riko99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


What is all this Median stuff? Are these ladders or patches or...?



Its a Single Player mod that really changes the game up.

@Wasting Away: Currently nothing to special just a 40 Summoning Barb and just started with a Bloodlust Zon.


----------



## Wasting Away

Quote:



Originally Posted by *riko99*


Its a Single Player mod that really changes the game up.

@Wasting Away: Currently nothing to special just a 40 Summoning Barb and just started with a Bloodlust Zon.


hah well thats cool. You can play with other people but you need a program that makes everyones ip the same. My cousin got me from 1- 120 in a day lmao :]

Maybe we can play sometime lol


----------



## Micam93

I'd like to join. I haven't played much, but I still occasionally play, and can't wait for Diablo III!


----------



## fatalfragger59

Count me in! I played the crap out of D2!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riko99* 
Its a Single Player mod that really changes the game up.

@Wasting Away: Currently nothing to special just a 40 Summoning Barb and just started with a Bloodlust Zon.

Ok thanks for explaining.









And to everyone that wants to join. Be sure to check out our OCN D3 Xfire clan. The link is in my sig.


----------



## Eek

I'm an avid gamer of D2 for 7 years. If i don't join this club, i'll be damned.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
I'm an avid gamer of D2 for 7 years. If i don't join this club, i'll be damned.

Should join the clan too then


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Should join the clan too then









Lol i quit about an year ago.. tho i was one of the richest/ best legit pvp players on east xD


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
Lol i quit about an year ago.. tho i was one of the richest/ best legit pvp players on east xD

That's fine. You can still join. I'm not currently playing D2 either, but I am waiting for D3 to start. When D3 starts up, I think we'll have a solid member base.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Title please, me and 222panther22 are the biggest D2 fan!


----------



## blazin_xB2

New to OCN, but I have been playin D1 and D2 since launch. It's been a few years since I've played, but after the D3 announcement I had to hop back in. If your still lettin people join, count me in!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blazin_xB2*


New to OCN, but I have been playin D1 and D2 since launch. It's been a few years since I've played, but after the D3 announcement I had to hop back in. If your still lettin people join, count me in!










Of course you can join







Be sure to sign up on the xfire clan as well.


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD* 
Title please, me and 222panther22 are the biggest D2 fan!

I can't just give you titles for being the biggest fans, I'm sure many of us here are argueably the biggest fans.









I will be updating this thread tomorrow when i'm home. Last term of school is hectic, so sorry for my laziness as of late


----------



## ddlyspdr

i would love to be apart of the ocn diablo 3 club


----------



## Danker16

Danker16 is in, a former diablo 2 freak..i cant wait to make another zealot!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Me too, welcome, D2 freak brother !


----------



## p0isonapple

Sorry about the lack of updates guys, tomorrow after school i'll be updating this all.

Keep up the gaming and dont forget to join our Xfire clan!


----------



## Clinic

Um, is there going to be anything innvolved with this "club" other than having a signature piece? Someone (I AM NOT VOLUNTEERING) should be posting game information updates. Or something.

Wow, that was incoherent. I should go eat something.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clinic*


Um, is there going to be anything innvolved with this "club" other than having a signature piece? Someone (I AM NOT VOLUNTEERING) should be posting game information updates. Or something.

Wow, that was incoherent. I should go eat something.


Check out the xfire clan we have. I've posted some good information links in the news section there. You can find the link in my sig.


----------



## yawnbox

So... would a website be useful to the clan? i'd be happy to donate diablo.me.uk for an ocn d3 clan website. it would make for a better experience (as i learned as a web admin for when i used to play star wars galaxies).


----------



## WBaS

I think a website would be useful if you're good at web design and have the time to do it. It would be nice to have the OCN and diablo both in the domain name, but I understand you can't always change that easily. Right now there really isn't much to do as far as the clan goes because D3 info isn't pooring in right now.


----------



## iandroo888

add me in! hecka looking forward to playing diablo 3. played both diablo and diablo 2 countless times







cant wait to see the improvements! wooo and a whole new story!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

hey bro


----------



## v!p3r^

im the biggest diablo fan! played diablo one when it released aced that on bnet.. Then diablo 2 then LOD conquered that on bnet had all the wizzy gloves etc etc was in the best pk clan on us-west.. Cant wait for d3 to be released so pumped!


----------



## p0isonapple

*Relatively Big Announcement:*

I will be retiring as the leader of the OCN Diablo 3 Clan, I am looking for a candidate to take over it. I am retiring due to heavy school load, and i'm trying to shed all commitments I can, and as much as the commitment to our legion of fans is one I'd much rather keep, I can't do justice to the clan with my current workload.

If you would like to lead the clan drop me a PM ASAP so I can get onto ENTERPRISE! about it.

Thanks and sorry everyone!


----------



## Norman Bum

I just applied


----------



## czin125

What server do you guys play on?
Account names?
What chars?


----------



## wierdo124

I'll join


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czin125* 
What server do you guys play on?
Account names?
What chars?

I'm not currently playing diablo and probably won't be until D3 comes out.


----------



## not quite there yet

Ooohhhhwww maaan
Can i join please?!?!


----------



## WBaS

Sure. Sign up for the xfire clan. See my sig below.


----------



## moins

*signing up for Diablo3 club...*


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


*signing up for Diablo3 club...*


Sign up for the clan too


----------



## Duece22

Id love to be apart of the club! Cant wait for this game. 
Ill join up on the Xfire clan to.


----------



## moins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Sign up for the clan too









I'll wait till Diablo3 with that.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moins*


I'll wait till Diablo3 with that.










Whatever floats your boat (usually water).


----------



## s0nniez

Count me in


----------



## SpcCdr

Sign Me Up!
DII LOD was about the only Game I ever really got "hooked" into!
*reminisces --"Ahh, the good ol' days at Uni! *


----------



## czin125

u will see everyone with pallys in this game


----------



## kmo_9000

OH I want in.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *czin125*


u will see everyone with pallys in this game


Except they've already said that the barb is the only returning class









I'm going to miss the OP Hammerdin...


----------



## Bolsh

Im a lil late but count me in! Joining the xfire clan as well !

BTW is there an OCN Age Of Conan club if not lets get one rolling


----------



## czin125

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Except they've already said that the barb is the only returning class









I'm going to miss the OP Hammerdin...

how many pallies u run?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *czin125*


how many pallies u run?


Idk, I probably made at least 10 different pallies. My favorite was my level 96 hammerdin (Smurf_McHammerz).


----------



## ddlyspdr

im in


----------



## malishious_intent

Sign me up. I can't wait for D3 and SC2! If only my gaming rig had real blizzard like temps in it I would be set!


----------



## Monst3r

Definately in, member of 6 years


----------



## p0isonapple

Sorry for being so in-active guys. Life is a blur at the moment. So much going on. I will be in touch soon.

Keep well,
p0ison.


----------



## Just1ce

Join me plizz


----------



## Phantom922

I'd like to join the club. I've been a Diablo follower for more than half of my life.


----------



## jcburchett

Do want!


----------



## ItsBobtista

I'll join!!!


----------



## XAnarchy

Hell yeah! I'll join, can't wait til diablo 3 is out!!!!


----------



## PCpwnz

I would like to be in the Diablo III club. I am totally excited about this game and I cant wait for it to come out!


----------



## Wasting Away

ill join


----------



## Perrfekt

<<<<< is in


----------



## rocky11111

i'm in


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ownership changed !


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Joining for justice!!!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Ownership changed !


So wait, is he now the new leader? Was this something poisonapple had worked out?


----------



## ZiG

Count me in!


----------



## Norman Bum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


So wait, is he now the new leader? Was this something poisonapple had worked out?


Yeah Poison has some real-life issues and can't put the extra attention to this. However, I bet he'll be back full-force when D3 is released


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norman Bum*


Yeah Poison has some real-life issues and can't put the extra attention to this. However, I bet he'll be back full-force when D3 is released










Ok cool, glad somebody stepped up! Have you joined our Xfire Clan? It's been pretty dead. I can give you admin rights on there if you need.

EDIT: Nvm I answered my own question. Congrats on your new title! Feel free to add and change things in the xfire clan.


----------



## p0isonapple

I really do apologise for postponing the change to Norman Bum as leader. I'm flat chat with my end of school exams and haven't made the appropriate time. Do forgive me, but don't forget me. I will be an extremely active member as soon as time permits me to be.

Peace OCN D3 Club!


----------



## nemesis975

sighn me up please


----------



## chevymeister

I need in









I'm not at home so can't just xfire junk yet.


----------



## unreachable

Lemme get in there
im grandaddypurp


----------



## p0isonapple

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi again to everyone!

I watched Blizzcon live on DirecTV, it was off the chains.

Hope you're all as psyched about the wizard as i am!


----------



## IrritatedMage

I'm in, hopefully theres going to be the necro class in this one


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrritatedMage*


I'm in, hopefully theres going to be the necro class in this one


The only returning class is the barbarian. I think the witch doctor will be a lot like the necro though.


----------



## pohtangina

Pls post me as member...
Ive been playing Diablo since ver.1
Awesome vidz on IGN too bad only 3 Characters you would think they would have added more since then...


----------



## riko99

Their announcing them as the get close to finishing the classes off so shows us how far away the game still is but yeah poison im psyched about the wizard as well.


----------



## illidan

can i join









Diablo... my first IT love


----------



## Pao

Sign me up, it's making me impatient watching the game play videos over and over and over!


----------



## RahaMies

I would like to join. I sent an application to the xfire clan with name outopoika/RahaMies (dunno wether it shows your account name or nickname). My e-mail is tino.valo[at]gmail.com

I gotta get home. Fast.


----------



## BigFan

I would like to join this club


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Looking to join!

Played it at Blizzcon if anyone has questions ^_^


----------



## zaeric19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGrayNobleman* 
Looking to join!

Played it at Blizzcon if anyone has questions ^_^

Can you tell us what you thought? I'd love to hear what you have to say but don't have specific questions.


----------



## iamrawr

count me in.


----------



## Karasu

Count me in! For the win! I loved Diablo and Diablo 2 and the expansion and am now psyched for #3! Wooot!


----------



## UberN00B

god, i cant wait till this game and starcraft 2 consume my life... i refuse to study for college / university. haha


----------



## Karasu

Ahahh yeah same here. I'm so psyched for this game T_T I hate waiting though but itll be well worth it







ive been praying for it since DII & DII LOD


----------



## Souko Ichimaru

Could I get in?

I was a fan of diablo before I could even read a novel as a kid

Then Diablo II came out and I got that on launch day and played it through LOD all the way up till 1.10 then I just quit because the game became not so much fun









I'm so psyched for Diablo 3 and Starcraft 2. Heading to GSU next year (Senior in HS right now) So I will have all the time in the world to play

and I don't think it is going to be released in 2009 for all the young kids worrying about that. However I could be COMPLETELY wrong

Edit: I would just also like to say that, I remember all the people back on D2 crushing my dreams saying there was never going to be a second starcraft or third diablo and now they're both coming and i'm extremely excited haha


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zaeric19*


Can you tell us what you thought? I'd love to hear what you have to say but don't have specific questions.


I'll do a post in a minute to do a quick summary ^_^


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Summary on my Starcraft II Diablo 3 gaming experience can be found here


----------



## We Gone

Thanks for the up-date


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Of course!
Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Nathyne

id love to be in it! d2 still > any game out there IMO


----------



## The_Gamer294

:O

Sign me up!


----------



## miloshs

I wanna join DIII club too







... can't wait for the bloody thing...


----------



## Towik

hmm hello

me wish to sign up

can i







?


----------



## wolfy87

Hey guys, I just started playing D2 again...Can someone suggest me
Solo Single player build?

*able to kill all bosses, easy control, without expensive items?

Palladin/Sorceres/Barb? others?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


Hey guys, I just started playing D2 again...Can someone suggest me
Solo Single player build?

*able to kill all bosses, easy control, without expensive items?

Palladin/Sorceres/Barb? others?


No character can kill all bosses without expensive items, that's the way the game was designed. The hammerdin can kill all bosses, but he really needs the enigma runeword, which is kind of expensive. There is also the summon necro, but he is just very very slow in hell difficulty at killing.

The best thing to do imo is make a blizzard sorceress, then run mephisto until you can afford to build a hammerdin or light sorc.


----------



## PolishNProud

add me up!


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
No character can kill all bosses without expensive items, that's the way the game was designed. The hammerdin can kill all bosses, but he really needs the enigma runeword, which is kind of expensive. There is also the summon necro, but he is just very very slow in hell difficulty at killing.

The best thing to do imo is make a blizzard sorceress, then run mephisto until you can afford to build a hammerdin or light sorc.

well...I want to boost character fast, and then I`ll play on hamachi with friends...one is already a sorceress, so I`ll make fishymancer-Necro summoner..


----------



## wolfy87

haha, 
this stuff works, baal pwned @ lvl38


----------



## moins

Uhm, I sort of can't find myself in the list anymore, although I signed up ages ago


----------



## unrly

Sign me up. Way excited for D3 to come out, it makes me want to start playing LOD on bnet again!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FetusSoup*


it makes me want to start playing LOD on bnet again!


Me and my friends did the other week, some of us had to buy new battlenet keys though since we lost our originals. Level 40 already (I'm a barbarian but we got a sorceress,assassin and paladin in our little party), almost got this sigon steel set complete too, just missing the gloves I think.


----------



## Ghostscript

Count me in!









Love Diablo, one of the best games out there imo. Been playing it for a looong time, and can't wait for D3 to come out!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
haha,
this stuff works, baal pwned @ lvl38









Oh, if you mean normal difficulty then pretty much any character will do fine lol.


----------



## XAnarchy

Any idea on the release date yet?


----------



## Ghostscript

Sometime during Q4 09 is the estimated arrival, but this is unconfirmed so we might not see it before Q1 or 2 2010.
Guess the main aim is to have under the christmas tree this year.

Anyways... actually pre-ordered my copy of it today.


----------



## Danker16

I want in - Danker16 will AKA Holy_Guardian


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*


Sometime during Q4 09 is the estimated arrival, but this is unconfirmed so we might not see it before Q1 or 2 2010.
Guess the main aim is to have under the christmas tree this year.

Anyways... actually pre-ordered my copy of it today.










Sweetness, I can't wait!!!!

Where did you pre-order it from? Because I sure as hell want to place a pre-order asap.


----------



## kaxel

I want to join the diablo 3 club, bra.


----------



## corry29

Can I join? iM looking forward to this game's release,
hell, i still play Diablo 2!

/w *mk4 @USWEST non ladder


----------



## og4tcm

I've been following blizzard since the first Warcraft came out in '94, so you can count me in for sure! I check the dame site almost every day for updates, for both D3 and SC2... can't freaking wait!!!

BTW, I highly doubt Blizz is going to charge any fee to play online. WoW is the only one they charge for, and if you really think about it, they make so much money off of it (30 million subscriptions at $15 USD a month, thats $450 million every month they're making JUST from monthly fees, not to mention the sales of the actual products...) , they won't need to charge people to play anything else. It would be very greedy of them to do that, it's not like blizzard to screw people over like that either. Like I said, I've been following Blizz since Warcraft came out for MS-DOS, and they've always been good to their customers.


----------



## thewebmaster179

sweet! I'm totally in!
This may have been asked before but, will battle.net charge you for use? that may decide whether I buy the actual game or not


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


I've been following blizzard since the first Warcraft came out in '94, so you can count me in for sure! I check the dame site almost every day for updates, for both D3 and SC2... can't freaking wait!!!

BTW, I highly doubt Blizz is going to charge any fee to play online. WoW is the only one they charge for, and if you really think about it, they make so much money off of it (30 million subscriptions at $15 USD a month, thats $450 million every month they're making JUST from monthly fees, not to mention the sales of the actual products...) , they won't need to charge people to play anything else. It would be very greedy of them to do that, it's not like blizzard to screw people over like that either. Like I said, I've been following Blizz since Warcraft came out for MS-DOS, and they've always been good to their customers.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thewebmaster179*


sweet! I'm totally in!
This may have been asked before but, will battle.net charge you for use? that may decide whether I buy the actual game or not


No, it will not charge you for use. Battle.net has ALWAYS been f2p(free to play) over the years, they have no reason to change it besides as og4 said, they are already making tons off of WoW subscriptions. They'll most likely keep the one time fee of buying the game and free online play for Diablo 3 as it was with the former Diablo titles.


----------



## gsk3rd

being as i played d2:LOD for about 6 years I can say I would rather pay $10 a month for them to up keep the servers. Days after a new patch would come Dupes and hacked items were sought after and then when having 150 sojs in your stash became something each character had. Very boring.


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


being as i played d2:LOD for about 6 years I can say I would rather pay $10 a month for them to up keep the servers. Days after a new patch would come Dupes and hacked items were sought after and then when having 150 sojs in your stash became something each character had. Very boring.


hahah, I played tons but i never had a single SoJ







my character was pwnage but yet I didn't have that great of gear


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karasu*


hahah, I played tons but i never had a single SoJ







my character was pwnage but yet I didn't have that great of gear


I had plenty of SoJ's and Runes, legit too, actually found from MF'ing, I came around just after the patch that stopped all the duping (1.08 i think? or 1.07, its been a long time). Then they restructed the skill tree, was a nice addition but messed all my setups up but oh well. I think I finally quit in 1.11.


----------



## og4tcm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


being as i played d2:LOD for about 6 years I can say I would rather pay $10 a month for them to up keep the servers. Days after a new patch would come Dupes and hacked items were sought after and then when having 150 sojs in your stash became something each character had. Very boring.


Blizz has always been dedicated to stopping that type of behavior (why do you think there were so many patches?), I don't remember closed b.net servers having too much of a problem with dupes/hacks though. It was always the open servers that were with all the hax. And yes, I'm sure a lot of people _would_ pay, however, if they use b.net, you won't have to. You're always gonna have people that cheat their way out and up the ladder with any game really... someone somewhere will find a loophole and abuse it, and many will follow in their footsteps. You just have to make sure you play with friends on a password locked game, then no worries!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Blizz has always been dedicated to stopping that type of behavior (why do you think there were so many patches?), I don't remember closed b.net servers having too much of a problem with dupes/hacks though. It was always the open servers that were with all the hax. And yes, I'm sure a lot of people _would_ pay, however, if they use b.net, you won't have to. You're always gonna have people that cheat their way out and up the ladder with any game really... someone somewhere will find a loophole and abuse it, and many will follow in their footsteps. You just have to make sure you play with friends on a password locked game, then no worries!


True, true


----------



## gsk3rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


Blizz has always been dedicated to stopping that type of behavior (why do you think there were so many patches?), I don't remember closed b.net servers having too much of a problem with dupes/hacks though. It was always the open servers that were with all the hax. And yes, I'm sure a lot of people _would_ pay, however, if they use b.net, you won't have to. You're always gonna have people that cheat their way out and up the ladder with any game really... someone somewhere will find a loophole and abuse it, and many will follow in their footsteps. You just have to make sure you play with friends on a password locked game, then no worries!


Yes your correct but compared to WOW, D2:LOD had to many duped items. If your being payed to fix something over and over you will continue to do so versus fixing something your not being payed for.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm in and battlenet will always be free.


----------



## og4tcm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Yes your correct but compared to WOW, D2:LOD had to many duped items. If your being payed to fix something over and over you will continue to do so versus fixing something your not being payed for.

Yeah, I can see your point. But I'm not too worried about it, I'm sure it's going to be just as, if not more kick ass than D2, and it will have just as much playability and REplayability. I mean think about it, D2 is over 7 years old, and people still play it! Thats what I've always loved about Blizz, their games are fun, too fun sometimes (thats why I had to stop playing WoW, haha). You can count on this game being completely solid, fun to play, and provide that one of a kind experience that only blizzard can offer. I won't care if me and my friends are the only legit players out there, because I'll make sure to play with them and them alone, or just by myself. I'm not worried.


----------



## mcgrunt42

i definately want in.. remember how long they kept postponing the release of diablo II, it was over a year from its initial release date before it actually shipped out. I really hope this blizzard doesn't do the same thing. It Looks WiCCeD!!!


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcgrunt42*


i definately want in.. remember how long they kept postponing the release of diablo II, it was over a year from its initial release date before it actually shipped out. I really hope this blizzard doesn't do the same thing. It Looks WiCCeD!!!


I wouldn't imagine it would happen and if so, it wouldnt be such a long delay. Consider how much Blizzard has grown since Diablo II, World of Warcraft has pretty much made them an empire, that they're now going to use to perfect their franchises.

OT:
I'm not sure about anyone else, but i'm getting really toey about the new MMO Blizzard are working on. Now that Jeffrey Kaplan (Lead Producer of World of Warcraft) has started full time work on this new unannounced MMO, we're seeing that development is really starting.

It's a great time for PC Gamers.


----------



## og4tcm

I couldn't agree more with you poison. With the success of WoW and the amount of money they're pulling in from it, I think they've finally been able to develop into a major player in the world of PC games. Of course Starcraft and Diablo are what put them on the map quite strongly, they have only grown more and more with WoW. They're like a redwood tree now, something with very strong roots and only getting bigger and bigger, sticking around for a very long time. I gaurentee my children will be playing blizzard games (and I don't even have any yet! lol).

And another reason I love blizz so much is because they make solid, quality, and fun to play games. They really put the effort into their games, and it shows. I mean seriously, who else can think of games that people are playing today, that came out ten years ago? People are STILL playing SC, and D2 as well! Re-playability.

I would love to work for blizz eventually.


----------



## Karasu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *og4tcm*


I would love to work for blizz eventually.



Don't we all







Hahah, one day maybe I hope


----------



## Ghostscript

Working for Blizzard would shurely be a dream come true. I'd love to get that chance, but what the ods are is a whole other story.. well, no laws agains dreaming!


----------



## Karasu

Agreed







Nothin' wrong with dreaming. I'm actually taking 3d animation/modeling courses with my major







its awesome. hopefully I can break into the game design field some day.


----------



## spencer22l

I'm in it~







I Diablo is the best 2 and expension was awesome
and can't wait til the third


----------



## og4tcm

Bumpa.


----------



## amder

Im willing to join.


----------



## TweakedGex

I am totally down to join.


----------



## dpawl31

40+ pages of a club with a bunch of members, fully organized...

for a game that doesn't even have a release date yet


















*Count me in.*


----------



## Lyric

I'm in! I was a fan of Diablo 2, hell I still have it at my house in a box, use to be addicted to it worse than I was with World of Warcraft.

I plan on getting it when it comes out, hopefully it doesn't cost a monthly fee like wow though.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


I'm in! I was a fan of Diablo 2, hell I still have it at my house in a box, use to be addicted to it worse than I was with World of Warcraft.

I plan on getting it when it comes out, *hopefully it doesn't cost a monthly fee like wow though*.











Amen to that brotha! I really think I would boycott it if so.
That pay-monthly thing is truly bs.


----------



## og4tcm

B.net will always be free.


----------



## jigglylizard

What news, if any, on a release date?


----------



## p0isonapple

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jigglylizard*


What news, if any, on a release date?


None.


----------



## Sarindipity

Can't wait for Diablo 3.. can I join?


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I wish to join the club!


----------



## Jrice00

I'm in!


----------



## UPSBud83

The wrath of my barbarian will soon be recognized.....oh, can I get in?


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Definitely joining this, diablo is the best game franchise by far.


----------



## Stiz99

i've been waiting for this. can't wait......... count me also. thanks


----------



## tpavur

I damn sure cant wait to sport the new gen SOJ's and carion song bow's... for the people that's been diablo fans from the rip!!! kill those cow's!

hard core or bust my LOD zon Defied made it to 92 R.I.P.


----------



## illidan

installed diablo 2 and playing it








with multires hack for bigger monitor resolutions


----------



## Arcane.001100

count me in!


----------



## cs_maan

Count me in as well, I can't wait for this game to come out







.


----------



## mechati

I'm in!


----------



## twisted_58

add me! this game is gonna be the shizite!


----------



## miloshs

omg im still not in?! count me in too, hpefully ill get on the list this time...


----------



## Ryan747

Woot just ordered my diablo 3 t-shirt from battle.net


----------



## miloshs

OMG i want one


----------



## cs_maan

ZOMG, I'm still not in either







, add me







!

/fires up Diablo 2 LOD.


----------



## Jrice00

Hmm OP doesn't seem to be paying ANY attention to this thread.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cs_maan*


/fires up diablo 2 lod.


x2


----------



## DeX

I'll be bunking work to play DIII, add me


----------



## AMD_Freak

And we continue to wait


----------



## Hammerdin

Wheres the D2 club?!

Ill join, but if they launch D3 without paladins then im out.


----------



## Bryan Dale

Count me in!


----------



## todd2008

Sign me up. I can't wait for D3.


----------



## miloshs

Just wanted to share this... stumbled upon it while looking to buy LOTRO... DIII available for preorder, says release 25th September 2009..

Go figure..

http://shop.gameplay.co.uk/webstore/...tle=diablo_iii


----------



## Ravin

Yo sign me up.

My friends and I have set up a private Battle.net server with Warden turned off (Hacks are OK, but highly discouraged : the only one we endorse is maphack) and no character deletions for inactivity. I'll call a clan vote about opening the server to OCN members.









It's a fun server and we like to keep it that way, so if the vote passes, be cool guys. Respect the Clan.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Just wanted to share this... stumbled upon it while looking to buy LOTRO... DIII available for preorder, says release 25th September 2009..

Go figure..

http://shop.gameplay.co.uk/webstore/...tle=diablo_iii

That's good news, although Diablo 3 was in an official list of games that wouldn't make it 'til 2010.


----------



## erebus14

Count me in. Absolutely can't wait for D3!


----------



## AMD_Freak

I hope its true about September 2009 that way it will almost be winter time so i can park my ass in front of the PC for a couple months


----------



## Ravin

Hey guys, the clan has spoken. OCN members are welcome to PM me on a case by case basis for admission to the server. There are 2 rules @ Satansoft Realms.

#1) Respect everyone as if they are Admin. Being a jerk will get the instaban. We are co-operative with each other, and will protect the atmosphere we have created. It is why we have kept it as a private server.

#2) Nohaxors. Warden will be on randomly. You may get by with maphack, but any hacked characters or items show up, *everyone* gets the instaban. So don't ruin it for your fellow OCN members.

PM me if you want instructions on how to join our server.


----------



## BigHops323

Count me in!


----------



## todd2008

I want to join the clan. Please Sign me up.

Merci.


----------



## fireman

Could I join







?

I have have Diablo, and Diablo 2 ( No expansion packs for either







) I can't wait to add Diablo 3 to my collection!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireman* 
Could I join







?

I have have Diablo, and Diablo 2 ( No expansion packs for either







) I can't wait to add Diablo 3 to my collection!

Considering the prices now, I would suggest picking the expansions up.


----------



## Ravin

This is a Diablo III sticky from the Edge of Nowhere. Just thought to see if these guys were still around, and in fact they are and active to boot.

From the looks of game play and mechanics described in the thread and not just from the graphics, D3 does indeed look to be (I am going to coin the phrase) "World of DiabloCraft".

Notes I took from here that make this so different from DI and DII, and turn it into World of DiabloCraft:

Inventory items will take only one slot.
Outside areas are static. Only dungeons are dynamic.
PvP and PK mechanics are going to the WoW battleground style. *Possibly NO PK*.
May be "Pay to Play" for battle.net.

Of course these are not set in stone, but if this is the case will just kill the game, and possibly many people's opinion of the series. Personally I could care less about the WoW graphical look, but if the above 4 things are implemented then I will be sorely disappointed.

Again, open invite for all OCN LoD players to join SatanSoft Realms Via VPN. No ladder reset with 1.13. PM for instructions and some very interesting features. But please remember, legit players only. If you want hax, play Open Battle.net.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Considering the prices now, I would suggest picking the expansions up.


Best Buy, of all places had the trilogy pack (D1, D2, and LoD) for $9.99 when I was there the other day.


----------



## og4tcm

*sigh* Ravin, whatever group off pissed group of DII fanboys you get your info from, they're wrong.

D3 is not going to be pay to play. Battle net has never been, or will never be pay to play.

Also, just because a mechanic brought about by WoW is being used in D3, that does not make it World of Diablocraft. If something works, and works well, why not implement it in other games? Hm, why would they make items only take one slot? Because it gives the player more room to pick stuff up!

And if people really look at it, things in WoW resemble a lot of D1 AND D2. Talent tree, skill tree? Hm, they're practically the same things with updated gfx. Spell bar, potion belt? All they did was improve on what already existed, and thats all they're continuing to do with D3.

Once again, people need to stop being whiney little brats and accept the fact that Blizzard's products (all of them) are top notch. So what if D3 slightly resembles WoW in certain aspects? Um, have we forgotten that it currently has millions upon millions of people playing it? It's because it's a solid product that is fun to play and enjoyable.

D3 is gonna kick ass wether that handful of pansies wants it to or not. Let them miss out on a great game, I won't be.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
*sigh* Ravin, whatever group off pissed group of DII fanboys you get your info from, they're wrong.

D3 is not going to be pay to play. Battle net has never been, or will never be pay to play.

Also, just because a mechanic brought about by WoW is being used in D3, that does not make it World of Diablocraft. If something works, and works well, why not implement it in other games? Hm, why would they make items only take one slot? Because it gives the player more room to pick stuff up!

And if people really look at it, things in WoW resemble a lot of D1 AND D2. Talent tree, skill tree? Hm, they're practically the same things with updated gfx. Spell bar, potion belt? All they did was improve on what already existed, and thats all they're continuing to do with D3.

Once again, people need to stop being whiney little brats and accept the fact that Blizzard's products (all of them) are top notch. So what if D3 slightly resembles WoW in certain aspects? Um, have we forgotten that it currently has millions upon millions of people playing it? It's because it's a solid product that is fun to play and enjoyable.

D3 is gonna kick ass wether that handful of pansies wants it to or not. Let them miss out on a great game, I won't be.























agree


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
*sigh* Ravin, whatever group off pissed group of DII fanboys you get your info from, they're wrong.

D3 is not going to be pay to play. Battle net has never been, or will never be pay to play.

Also, just because a mechanic brought about by WoW is being used in D3, that does not make it World of Diablocraft. If something works, and works well, why not implement it in other games? Hm, why would they make items only take one slot? Because it gives the player more room to pick stuff up!

And if people really look at it, things in WoW resemble a lot of D1 AND D2. Talent tree, skill tree? Hm, they're practically the same things with updated gfx. Spell bar, potion belt? All they did was improve on what already existed, and thats all they're continuing to do with D3.

Once again, people need to stop being whiney little brats and accept the fact that Blizzard's products (all of them) are top notch. So what if D3 slightly resembles WoW in certain aspects? Um, have we forgotten that it currently has millions upon millions of people playing it? It's because it's a solid product that is fun to play and enjoyable.

D3 is gonna kick ass wether that handful of pansies wants it to or not. Let them miss out on a great game, I won't be.

*sigh* you did not even read the source did you. Because there are a lot of great interviews with past and present Blizzard employees there.

Firstly, I said D3 *MAY BE* pay to play. _And IIRC WoW is battlenet and is pay-to-play_. The difference being battlenet vs. classic battlenet. D3, and WoW will be on the *new* battlenet, while Warcraft series(not WoW) and Diablo 1&2 will remain on *classic* battlenet. This is speculation, and I made no representation otherwise. Pay to play will definitely keep me in private games and not on Blizzard's realms- *IF* implemented.

Secondly, one of the great mechanics in DII is the limited carry size. It's a bit more realistic to think that a character can carry a limited number of things, especially when they are big clunky platemails and battle axes. These items should not be the same size as a piece of paper. Now if you want to implement this feature for a specific character like the Wizzard then fine- it is a magical ability and spend a skill point to do it. Sure, make the stash box infinitely big, but limit the carryability.

IMO keeping the carry and stash sizes somewhat limited helps keep a tight in game economy. Sometimes we play not for the items that drop, but the ones that don't. If it is a one-item-per slot scenario, that will be sad, but will not keep me from playing. I won't complain that I can pick up 20 tons worth of armor to haul to town and sell. However, I will complain that my 20 tons of armor is worth exactly *jack squat* because of it.

Just remember those "pissed off D2 fanboys" are what Blizzard is counting on to make D3 sucessful. D2 is still alive and making money for Blizzard NINE YEARS LATER. You can still buy CD hard copies at stores like Wal-mart and Best Buy. How many D2 players buy *MULTIPLE* copies to this day? You dont mess with a recipe that is that sucessful too much. To be fair, my criticisms hold a lot more weight than "(the picture/video) looks like a WoW rehash" does- since I am getting to the nuts and bolts of the differences in WoW and Diablo and not just facepaint. Personally I could care less about the graphics being similar, in fact good- WoW is graphically beautiful. If Blizzard wants a WoW clone (at least mechanic wise), have them call it WoW 2, not Diablo 3.

Yes, there are millions of WoW players. There are also still millions of D2 players- even NINE YEARS LATER at the end of a ladder season that is waiting for reset and patch. For the love of God Blizzard, please keep these two worlds seperate!


----------



## og4tcm

I wasn't attacking your points, just those of people who claim to know whats in the game only six months after it's announcement.

I can agree with some things, like having the bag's and items actually taking up space, making it more realistic and whatnot, but they probably want people to spend more time out in the environment rather than in town selling things. I see your point on this.

But as for the people who are still stuck on D2, I'll admit, I still play it and love it, I would consider myself a huge fan. I've been playing Blizz games since the first Warcraft that came out on MS-DOS, and they have yet to dissapoint me (except when they cancelled Ghost, it looked pretty awesome, lol). So I have no doubt that they will continue to please as they release their future games. I think that a lot of people are too stuck on something instead of opening up to new ideas and perspectives on how games should look, feel, and play. Meh, so what, the D3 world has a "lighter" feel to it. As long as they get the gameplay and story good (which they will), it won't matter as much to the real fans of Blizz. Just my two cents


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *og4tcm* 
Meh, so what, the D3 world has a "lighter" feel to it. As long as they get the gameplay and story good (which they will), it won't matter as much to the real fans of Blizz. Just my two cents









That's what I was getting at. Personaly I could give :turd: :turd: about how the game looks. Give me good game play and story, and try to stay true to the roots.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

why would it be pay-to-play. If its real, id stick to nerdy d2 lan in my basement for the next 10 years.

Its not WOW, even if it's the same gfx engine. D3 = a WoW mod.

Anyway, i dont think it will be, because its not an mmorpg.

D1,D2= action rpg "hack n slash"


----------



## miloshs

They announced that they're making a new Battle.Net just for D3, but i doubt it will be pay-to-play since the game is not constructed as an mmo, and it probably won't have zillions of quests. Also i think if they do make it pay-to-play they would feel the wrath of Diablo fans. eg ppl not buying the game...


----------



## corry29

anyways, *can i join the group*?
I still play Diablo2 for crying out loud!

and I am definitely looking forward to D3


----------



## evozakira

I would like to join this club. Im crazy for D3 seeing that i already played it. Hoping to get to play it again this year at blizzcon >.<


----------



## The_Ghost

count me in!


----------



## Norman Bum

Hey guys. Sorry that I have been extremely inactive on OCN, I will update this Club as soon as I can with the new members!

And about the September '09 release, I doubt that it is true. The dates gaming stores put up are sometimes just there to draw you into a purchase. I don't think that any date has been officially released by Blizzard because I am sure that I would have heard about it.

Also, with the release of Starcraft 2 this year, I do not think Blizzard has the resources to release D3 as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

D3 would be out xmas 2010 at the earliest I would think.


----------



## ItsBobtista

Count me in


----------



## Brianwulf

I wish to join. Diablo awesome.


----------



## TheLatinHeat

I wish to join since I know I am getting two copies of Diablo III for my wife and I. Hahaha


----------



## Kavourdoukos

Ofc i ant to join that club.Make me in!!

[Notice]Today i was bored so i installed Diablo 2 on my pc but it cant run due to vista.Lol..We want D3 fast!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLatinHeat* 
I wish to join since I know I am getting two copies of Diablo III for my wife and I. Hahaha

 I'm probably getting 3 just for myself







.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

SO in the club


----------



## Richenbals

I'd love to join this group. I can't wait for this game to come out!


----------



## DaGaMe

how can i join the club? i love Diablo 2 and i cant wait to put my hands on the 3rd one XD


----------



## memnoch_thedevil

God I can't wait for this game to come out...brings back so many memories of my DII days...anyone remember GOD and Michael? Those were my 2 pallies...love love love PVP....So many fond memories of pwning kiddies, and mass rushing characters, and coming up with crazy new pvp builds for fun lol....did I mention Diablo II literally saved my daughters life too? (an story for another time) definitely sign me up


----------



## gerikoh

sign me up! i've been waiting for this since i finished diablo 2.


----------



## sjwpwpro

I played all of the others and have been waiting for 3 it seems like forever.


----------



## Chilly

Count me in, Amazon FTW


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Count me in, Amazon FTW










Woot amazon lol. I loved my javazon that could kill diablo on hell with 8 players in 3 hits.


----------



## Peace11uehman

i want in!


----------



## bmost1022

I'm pre-ordering the day blizz announces the release date


----------



## Jinny1

i'll joinnn


----------



## saw4974

I WANNA JOIN I LOVE ALL BLIZZARD GAMES!


----------



## Mike431635

Count me in, this is the MAIN game I'm looking forward to.. just playing CS:S until it releases


----------



## miloshs

MAN!!!!!! I'm sick and tired of waiting for D3... How bout you guys?! We want a demo damnit


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


MAN!!!!!! I'm sick and tired of waiting for D3... How bout you guys?! We want a demo damnit










I want the full game, forget the demo!!!
Where's a pitchfork smiley when I need it. :swearing:


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cs_maan* 
I want the full game, forget the demo!!!
Where's a pitchfork smiley when I need it. :swearing:

Ye! Damn demos only make things worse by making us want the game more!!!!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Ye! Damn demos only make things worse by making us want the game more!!!!










You're damn right...now wheres my Diablo 3


----------



## Silent_Hill

Just came across this thread !!!

Please add me .. Im building my new computer (i7/Bloodrage) with this game in mind !!!

Huge Diablo Fan Here !!!!


----------



## Silent_Hill

This was just posted !!

Looking freakin' sweet people !!! The wait will be long, but the rewards will be mighty !!!


----------



## corky dorkelson

take me off of this list if you ever update it.


----------



## mychu

Count me in







I love Diablo. Haven't played much recently but still love it







Can't wait for Diablo 3, it's gonna be amazing!


----------



## Norman Bum

As promised I have finally updated the club! I will now update this thread weekly with news from the world of Diablo 3 as well as adding the new members and such.

I was also thinking about starting a Diablo 2 club for people who still play it that would like to get together and trade / chat / whatever. Let me know if I should!

I have started playing Diablo 2 again, you can hit me up on USWEST @ *normanbum.


----------



## Silent_Hill

The Monk class has been just announced. Its also playable, so expect new vids and pics to hit the web in the next hour people !!!

Great time right now for Diablo III fanes with Blizzcon in full swing !!!!!!


----------



## miloshs

Whats this i hear about 9/9/2009?!?!?!?!? Maybe we could see a nutkick release?


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Can i join? count me in ..


----------



## Jeffaruni

I also want to join


----------



## Norman Bum

Added


----------



## thecubemaster

Added for sure


----------



## sktfreak

Adddeeeed








<3 diablo haha


----------



## Zammo

Played DIII at BlizzCon 2008. Looking great. Count me in! I'll be buying it for sure when it gets released in 2020


----------



## Jrice00

Yes, make a d2 club. I started up again and want some buds to hang with.


----------



## iscariot

Dude you never added me to the list please do


----------



## Niqu

Count me in


----------



## Norman Bum

Updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jrice00* 
Yes, make a d2 club. I started up again and want some buds to hang with.

When the D2 Patch comes out I'll be playing again, a D2 club does sound enticing


----------



## scaz

Sign me up!!


----------



## Niqu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Updated.

When the D2 Patch comes out I'll be playing again, a D2 club does sound enticing









Still you didn't add me


----------



## Angryfpsplayer

Count me in!

Been a diablo fan since 1996.


----------



## btwalter

add me in. I'm building me new rig for D3 and SC2


----------



## MijnWraak

Add me pl0x. Have 1,000+ posts on diablofans.com (used to be diablo3.com. That domain being bought by Blizzard was the first BIG sign that it was being announced)

Can't wait for sc2 and d3!


----------



## Norman Bum

Updated.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...not-going.html

^^ Makes me sad


----------



## Revenance

I'd love to get in on this. Add please?

And boo at the link. Blizzard need to pull the stick out.


----------



## IaVoR

i wanna join.. im going to buy this game as soon as it hit stores


----------



## psi_guy

i'm in. still playing d1 and d2+exp.


----------



## darkninja

I would deffinately like to join this group as i have been looking forward to Diable 3 Since i played Two when it first came out haha.
~Dan


----------



## MaxFTW

still waiting for it (whats taking so long D: )


----------



## Cheex

I can't wait for D3....

As a matter of fact, I think I'm about to start up on D2:LoD again.


----------



## fassasome

I have about 20 diablo 2 accounts and 6 copies of the game between my friend and I, am very excited for this release







Would love to join please.


----------



## Crazyman0005

Hey, sign me up too

living off Diablo 2 and Torchlight at the moment... its the only way i can keep the blood flowing...

iv als started praying for diablo 3 to come out before the supposed ''doomsday''... cos i dont want to have to wait that long...









Peace out


----------



## xquisit

Well, someone pk'd my sorc on Hardcore ladder... but I knew it would happen.

At the time I was playing I knew it would happen 6th sense, and I got here gear in a week.. I was that addicted to the game.

Good thing I still have my hammerdin, and godly ladder duelers (boner, griefdin)

Oh btw, add me I love diablo


----------



## Chunderface

i would love to join =] can't wait for this game.


----------



## Sin100

I can't wait for this game to come out!
Was so addicted to Diablo 1 and 2(LoD)!
I still play D2 LOD East Ladder and NL


----------



## hondajt

I can't get the sig picture to work. I think it has something to do with the signature settings.....


----------



## Regel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hondajt* 
I can't get the sig picture to work. I think it has something to do with the signature settings.....

Yeah OCN doesn't allow images in signatures.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regel* 
Yeah OCN doesn't allow images in signatures.

Oh, we should change the first post then, since I just spent 5 minutes trying to figure that out, LOL.

Edit, now I really want to go home and play Diablo II & LoD. It's been a while, and my new computer should easily be able to run this game with highest settings







My old dell could barely run it, which made gameplay enjoyment suffer.


----------



## rtc05

i wish too join club


----------



## goobergump

If they choose the assassin over the paladin I'm going to break my own face.

Edit: Ranger? hmmmmm


----------



## BlueLights

I'de like to join







been playing since before LOD even came out


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
If they choose the assassin over the paladin I'm going to break my own face.

Edit: Ranger? hmmmmm

I <3 the assasin!
Traps all the way


----------



## AMD_Freak

I keep waiting to be added to the list


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005* 
Sign me up too

Please?









or do i need rep...?


----------



## amd4200

Sigh me up!! I can't wait for d3


----------



## Intel-Junkie

i wish to have my username added to the members list... D3 is going to be insane whenever it finally releases.


----------



## XtachiX

wow, a legendary game club
sweet i'm in!


----------



## Kronom

I think I'm gonna wait till 2011 to sign in


----------



## Denz

Add me please.

Definitely getting it on day 1.


----------



## sirsaechao

Sign me up.


----------



## AMD_Freak

is anyone updating this anymore ?


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
is anyone updating this anymore ?

Last Activity: 9 Hours Ago

He probably still checks the thread


----------



## AMD_Freak

was just wondering I signed up 5/09 and still not listed


----------



## dangman08

I would like to join the Diablo III club! Was a big fan of D2 and I'm hella excited for this game


----------



## PsychoKilla666

I'm SO IN! ^_^

I think I replayed every single D2:LOD Ladder Reset, unless there was one 2010


----------



## chef098

I would so love to be added! I felt a disturbance in the internetz the day D3 was announced.


----------



## ThumperSD

Wooot im in

Been playing D1 and especially D2 when I was a youngster. D2 is my second fav game of all time behind SC1.


----------



## DarkRyder

count me in too.


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

Count me IN like FLIN!


----------



## Ethan10584

I'd like to join


----------



## ReeferChief

Sign me up, Scotty!... I don't even like Star Trek... But add me to list fo sho mang. lol. This game is gonna be SOOO DOPE! I can't wait!


----------



## network32

I would like to join in this club


----------



## goodtobeking

Sign this guy up right here too. Cant wait til D3 hits the *****. I will be first in line...Right after I get off work.


----------



## SeraphIsaiah

I'd like to be in this club! Can't wait until they release more information on this!


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReeferChief* 
Sign me up, Scotty!... I don't even like Star Trek... But add me to list fo sho mang. lol. This game is gonna be SOOO DOPE! I can't wait!

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## xeveN

count me in.. big fan since diablo 2.. great game..


----------



## Norman Bum

Updated.

Blizzard will be announcing the final class of Diablo 3 at Blizzcon this year, can't wait!


----------



## thx1138

It is so difficult to wait. D1 was the first pc game I've every played and the first online game I've ever played. It was so much fun being a PK and collecting ears









"Hey hey wanna go to the dungeon and kill some demons? ... Come on you know you want to... C'mon"

Don't judge I think I was like 14 at the time.


----------



## MaverickNemesis

put me in this club... cant wait for d3


----------



## Oxid

I'm in! I can't wait for this game. Picked up D2 a little back, and played the game again - brought back so many memories lol. Can't believe it's been 10-12 years?


----------



## Dirkonis

Add me please sir , this game is going to be epic. This plus SWTOR...man I'm gonna be busy.


----------



## godofdeath

whats class 5?


----------



## DoomDash

I'd like to join. Will go nuts when Diablo III is out.


----------



## Copenhagen69

I wonder if they will take 90day character deletion away. I lost so much stuff due to this.


----------



## Rhutebeer

Add plz

I just want to play a class that will lag everyone out like my Summoner did.


----------



## thecoalition

add me plz. squeeeeeeeel.


----------



## Copenhagen69

ah the summoner was great when you had like 30 spawns running around and everyone screaming quit spawning them I cant move I am lagging so bad!

loved those days


----------



## MicahFett

Can't wait to play some D3.

I wasted so much time my sophomore year in college playing D2 with my roommates. I can't wait to do it again (minus the college part).

Please add me to the club roster


----------



## Copenhagen69

still got the roommates eh?


----------



## ytz

I'm in. d3 will be the first time i spend money on a game since d2.
About d2.. (repost from another thread)
Who gives piss about cut scene, story or any gay thing like those. Diablo 2 was all bout having a shizload of hammerdins bots running 24/7, doing some rushing / lvling with main chars, spec/items planing your char precisely, overstuff it and wreck havock on PvP FFA games, having all 7 other players to leave in awe.

Spend 3 full years of my life on it. Loved every bit.

Manual wealth collecting will be a pain in D3.. Until the first bots hit the scene. The only I hope they do NOT (NOT NOT NOT NOT) screw is char skills and characteristics customization. I spent day planning my chars to the last char points back in the days


----------



## Copenhagen69

I never had bots







... kinda making me wish I did lol ... I did everything myself.


----------



## ytz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69* 
I never had bots







... kinda making me wish I did lol ... I did everything myself.

There's a level of wealthness you cant reach by doing everything yourself. One just need bots.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ytz* 
There's a level of wealthness you cant reach by doing everything yourself. One just need bots.

very true ... I just never knew where to find legit ones lol


----------



## ytz

Legit bots? they werent legit at all, had a couple of accounts banned for using them. Evend one cd key =). But who care when you can fond some online for $5


----------



## Copenhagen69

well legit as in ... they worked and were not just another hack that sent your login info to someone else


----------



## Heret|c

Although I respect this game for being a PC exclusive, I won't be buying it.
It looks way too much WoW - ish, and graphics were outdated 2 years ago.
The classes are also somewhat lame, no necromancer ftl.

If this game had gritty gothic graphics and retained the feel of Diablo 1 and 2
I would gladly pay $200 for the game and $15 monthly fee after that. 
Unfortunately this game fails to capture the feeling of it's predecessors;
It feels more like Diablo 2 mod for WoW meets Titan Quest.


----------



## Copenhagen69

necro could still show up ... we are waiting on the 5th class and for some reason it is taking forever to release ...


----------



## Heret|c

I highly doubt there is a place for necro in this game now; witch doctor is the character who is responsible for raising dead.


----------



## Copenhagen69

oh is he? well then you have you necro then


----------



## Heret|c

No thanks not interested in playing some stupid looking dude in a dress, with ooga booga spells.
I'll just get a necro thanks.


----------



## Copenhagen69

what good game has a necro?


----------



## Heret|c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69* 
what good game has a necro?

Diablo 2.


----------



## Copenhagen69

well yes .. thought there was maybe a new one


----------



## ytz

Uh this kind of legit.. you could google RedVex if still looking for it.
About the necro / classes thingo. I'll buy d3 whatever they advertise about it. I honestly trust Blizzard blindly on that ^^


----------



## Copenhagen69

oh I dont play D2 anymore ... got tired of the 90 day character deletion BS!!

lost so much good stuff from that


----------



## ytz

I was playing ladder so everything was bound to end sooner or later. But I grew bored of it, too.


----------



## Copenhagen69

does anyone know if they are taking away the 90 day character deletion thing this time?


----------



## dustnx

Sign me up please! I cannot wait for DIII any longer!!







LOL


----------



## GBob314

Wow, I never even saw this thread after I made my thread







Oh well... I guess we can coexist!








Diablo 3 Information, Screenshots, Discussion Thread


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69* 
does anyone know if they are taking away the 90 day character deletion thing this time?


----------



## soilentblue

add me in please. i've always been a HUGE diablo fan since the release of the D1


----------



## PatBadAzz

I wanna join... Hell, I love Diablo :-D


----------



## Skoobs

/installs diablo 1


----------



## Bodycount

Where's my Godly plate of the whale!


----------



## JorundJ

Sign me up, Diablo I and II have claimed many, many hours of my life and I'm sure III will contribute.


----------



## godofdeath

is the fifth class out?


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is the fifth class out?

not that i have seen


----------



## soilentblue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godofdeath* 
is the fifth class out?

the fifth class is expected to be released at BlizzCon either friday or saturday. i'm thinking it is a ranger class. should be interesting. Saturday at 3pm there will be the diablo 3 question and answers for an hour. if we find out when the game will be released it's going to be at that time most likely.

i'm thinking november 2011.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soilentblue* 
i'm thinking november 2011.

i REAAAAAAALLY hope you are wrong









I want it sooner haha

A ranger class huh? like the amazon? I would think too but they already have 3 caster/range classes and only 1 melee.

I am going with a paladin of sorts


----------



## Poseiden

I wish to join the club!


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69* 
does anyone know if they are taking away the 90 day character deletion thing this time?

Well in D2 your char expires, however, if the name is not taken then you can click and it will re-open your char, this is why I always use unique names that most likely wont be used when my char expires.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


Well in D2 your char expires, however, if the name is not taken then you can click and it will re-open your char, this is why I always use unique names that most likely wont be used when my char expires.


and all your stuff was back on them?


----------



## nmullin11

i want in on this club....

i actually just bought/built this computer for the purpose of when d3 is out, still workin out some issues tho


----------



## nmullin11

nmullin 11 at yahoo dot com

im in just built first comp for d3 playing....lol


----------



## EgoProxy

I'm glad I found this thread. I remember back in high school, I used to play a game and only 1 game. Friends were saying "Hey, you gotta get this new game bro and play with us. It's called tribes 2." Of course I ignored them because you know why? Because D2 and the materialistic maniac it has made me.

I came home to 3 simultaneous bots running Andy, Mephisto, and Diablo on 5 minute cycles. It was Christmas everyday. The loot I came home to was always a surprise. D2JSP for D3 please!


----------



## Copenhagen69

man it seems I was the only one playing D2 legit and doing my own runs lol

... wish I knew what bots were back in the day


----------



## XtachiX

nah, you are not the only one
I palyed it with no cheats at all
I still have all my chars in us east
*from phone*


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


nah, you are not the only one
I palyed it with no cheats at all
I still have all my chars in us east
*from phone*


you long in every 90 days? wow that is crazy lol


----------



## XtachiX

actually it showed me that my chars are expired, but when i double click them they are reactivated
so yeah
great game though


----------



## krazyatom

i want in!


----------



## monkuar

Amen.. this game me who I am today.. been playing since 7th grade, woke up everyday for 3-4hours before school just to play...

go home from school, play 24-7... re do it until 10thgrade.
This game is awesome


----------



## Blaze051806

count me in. D3 madness >=)


----------



## koven

any recent news?


----------



## Forcewater

#


----------



## XtachiX

three words my friend: you are in and this game rocks
oh wait....


----------



## redsun

d3 needs to come out already -_-


----------



## Copenhagen69

anything new yet?


----------



## d33r

Can i join the huhbub? Iv been waiting for D3 for a long time...I can nolonger play d2 cause my Lord of destruction expansion install cd is scratched..







d3 is really going to ruin me when it is released...im going to play day and night


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


Can i join the huhbub? Iv been waiting for D3 for a long time...I can nolonger play d2 cause my Lord of destruction expansion install cd is scratched..







d3 is really going to ruin me when it is released...im going to play day and night










you can register your game on battle.net and get the softcopy and you wont have to have the cd to play


----------



## Heret|c

Will Diablo 3 be split into 3 parts like Starcraft 2?


----------



## Copenhagen69

better not be


----------



## Nihilist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heret|c* 
Will Diablo 3 be split into 3 parts like Starcraft 2?

Doubt it, but they probably will eventually expand it just like they did with with D2.


----------



## hondajt

Any release date's or anything yet? Any more news? Any idea on all the classes?


----------



## killakee

in


----------



## Skylock

Was not aware we had this club, Iâ€™m so in!


----------



## Djmatrix32

I wish to join


----------



## donnybrasco

COUNT ME IN! Please add me.


----------



## captain_clayman

didnt know about this club, but i soooo want diablo 3 when it comes out.


----------



## d33r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtachiX* 
you can register your game on battle.net and get the softcopy and you wont have to have the cd to play

thanks! i will try that soon







TL2 is coming out too this time with multiplayer...can someone host a club with me


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d33r*


thanks! I will try that soon







tl2 is coming out too this time with multiplayer...can someone host a club with me


tl2?


----------



## d33r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69* 
tl2?

torchlight 2....made by some original diablo editors


----------



## Copenhagen69

ah ok ... torchlight was pretty awesome ...

there should be a TL2 place around here


----------



## DoomDash

I'm not on the list yet. Please add!


----------



## slytown

I'm in. Never finished Diablo II but think I might finish this one.


----------



## XtachiX

lol, go back online and finish diablo 2 =P many people are willing to help like me for instance i play in us east all my characters are not expired till today XD


----------



## Copenhagen69




XtachiX said:


> lol, go back online and finish diablo 2 =P many people are willing to help like me for instance i play in us east all my characters are not expired till today XD


 how are they not expired?


----------



## XtachiX

i keep on logging back in they expire only if your username got taken or erased or something they were expired once when i logged in so i double clicked on each character and they un-expired themselves dont tell dont ask i have no idea


----------



## Copenhagen69

dang ... lucky!! I sold all my disks off after I lost my mains for the 3rd time. that 90 day limit is frikin ridiculous!!


----------



## XtachiX

true,
i just checked me chars again and they had 14 days till they expire
XD


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah that's right, your characters don't get deleted until someone takes the name. If you choose weird names for your chars, you're pretty safe leaving them for a long time.


----------



## Copenhagen69

lol just wish I could remember them now I would try that out


----------



## hitoriko

add me in!

myself and a few work mates are all preparing for this so we can LAN this!

i hope they have a multiplayer coop rather than a LAN would make life so much easier!


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;11621410*
> I'm in. Never finished Diablo II but think I might finish this one.


i ahd to play it twice before i completed it the first time


----------



## Poseiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;11633804*
> dang ... lucky!!
> 
> I sold all my disks off after I lost my mains for the 3rd time. that 90 day limit is frikin ridiculous!!


If you still have your key codes, you can just get a battle.net account and you can download the games straight from there. All you have todo is enter your key codes. I lost my disks but still had the key codes.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r;11591117*
> thanks! i will try that soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL2 is coming out too this time with multiplayer...can someone host a club with me


were you able to get the softcopy of the game?


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko;11639812*
> i ahd to play it twice before i completed it the first time


I would have no idea what my previous log in was. I'd have to run through half of it again anyway. If I get bored one of these days, I might grab it and install it.


----------



## BigFan

I haven't been following D3 as much as SC2, but, curious, did they mention anything about lan? I'm hoping that they won't remove it like they did SC2


----------



## DoomDash

If JP's theory is correct only reason LAN wasn't in SCII was to control who ran tournaments ( to prevent companies like KESPA ). So in theory D3 will have LAN.


----------



## XtachiX

oh? So the lan was taken out of sc 2 because of tournament hosts????
Thats ******ed and absurd
The best tournament were held by those companies
Not everyone is capable of following blizzard's tournament times
=/


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


oh? So the lan was taken out of sc 2 because of tournament hosts????
Thats ******ed and absurd
The best tournament were held by those companies
Not everyone is capable of following blizzard's tournament times
=/


It's not like that.. more like another place can host their own SC2 tournaments if Blizzard gets a cut of the profits...

Basically KESPA didn't give Blizzard anything ( or very little ), and Blizzard felt it deserved it. So now Blizzard simply makes the deals on who runs tournaments, not the times, nor do they run the events.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;11801858*
> It's not like that.. more like another place can host their own SC2 tournaments if Blizzard gets a cut of the profits...
> 
> Basically KESPA didn't give Blizzard anything ( or very little ), and Blizzard felt it deserved it. So now Blizzard simply makes the deals on who runs tournaments, not the times, nor do they run the events.


ohhhh i see now
thx for clearing that up


----------



## Copenhagen69

Well they also took LAN out to help slow down piracy as well ...

So it is likely they will do the same with D3


----------



## XtachiX

ah crap =(
i loved playing this in lan parties


----------



## BigFan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


Well they also took LAN out to help slow down piracy as well ...

So it is likely they will do the same with D3


I think, tournament profit > piracy, but, we'll see soon enough about D3 and lan


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFan*


I think, tournament profit > piracy, but, we'll see soon enough about D3 and lan










true .. but they took it out of SC2

We will know soon enough but I bet that is one of the last things they will release info about


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


true .. but they took it out of SC2

We will know soon enough but I bet that is one of the last things they will release info about


Right, since SC has tourneys. Diablo 2 didn't really.

Anyways I bet they will take it out of d2, since I honestly haven't heard a single complaint about the SC2 LAN since it was released. Everyone whining about it was before the release. Turns out anyone doing a LAN these days has internet access of some sort for it.


----------



## komatose

i still want in!!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee

may i come in?? ;D


----------



## Copenhagen69

anything new?


----------



## Crazy9000

PC Gamer had an article a month or two ago, not much new since that.


----------



## Shodhanth

I want in.








Don't hate me, but I was a Hammerdin, a WW baba and a Orber.
All cookie cutter builds, all of them worked out fine.


----------



## XtachiX

oh kewl, i have a hammerdin, smiter, ww barb, light sorc, summoner, hurricane druid
never played with amazon even though she had huge *eyes*


----------



## Crazy9000

I mainly played the amazon. She was an awesome show off character for PVM, if you built her right. Could take down bosses faster then any other class in the game, period.


----------



## XtachiX

yeah, but they sucked at pvp


----------



## Hoops

Let me in! :]


----------



## stuiees

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I mainly played the amazon. She was an awesome show off character for PVM, if you built her right. Could take down bosses faster then any other class in the game, period.


This. And spamming multi-shot was pwn against big mobs.

Edit: spam static sheild vs boss was also very quick to kill bosses


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stuiees*


This. And spamming multi-shot was pwn against big mobs.

Edit: spam static sheild vs boss was also very quick to kill bosses


If you build a javazon right she does so much damage that it does more damage then static field lol. When I had a perfect boss killer build I was able to kill Hell Diablo in a single second in an 8 player game, without any help.

Problem is that's lightning damage, which is easy to absorb or resist in PVP.


----------



## XtachiX

do you know what i enjoyed most back in the day?
when most people had dial-up i enjoyed raising 40+ skeletons and revive so many moo moo milk hating human chopping cows
they beg me to stop because of major LAG
hahahahahaha it was funny!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12161016*
> do you know what i enjoyed most back in the day?
> when most people had dial-up i enjoyed raising 40+ skeletons and revive so many moo moo milk hating human chopping cows
> they beg me to stop because of major LAG
> hahahahahaha it was funny!


+1 to that ... also hilarious in Baal runs as well


----------



## soilentblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12161016*
> do you know what i enjoyed most back in the day?
> when most people had dial-up i enjoyed raising 40+ skeletons and revive so many moo moo milk hating human chopping cows
> they beg me to stop because of major LAG
> hahahahahaha it was funny!


lmao that is so incredibly true. i'll miss the necromancer in 3 for sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;12166381*
> +1 to that ... also hilarious in Baal runs as well


So hilarious it crashed the server?


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soilentblue*


lmao that is so incredibly true. i'll miss the necromancer in 3 for sure.


ya hopefully we get him back in the xpack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


So hilarious it crashed the server?










haha a lot of the time


----------



## DoomDash

Someone should take over the OP.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Someone should take over the OP.


Go for it. Sounds like a lot of work to me







.


----------



## Copenhagen69

looks like Norman went bye bye from the club


----------



## Heret|c

I was just looking at the artistic direction of Dante's Inferno and I couldn't help but realize how much more closely it actually feels to Diablo 1 and 2 as opposed to actual Diablo 3.

If crapsoles can output this type of graphics with the ancient 7800 GTX, why can't a PC game from 2012 at least match them?


----------



## Crazy9000

Diablo has always had terrible graphics. I mean Diablo II was 256 colors lol. Deus Ex came out in the same year, look how different they are graphically







.

Hopefully WoW doesn't sink into it too much, it looks like it has for the general graphics style. Only time will tell though.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soilentblue*


lmao that is so incredibly true. i'll miss the necromancer in 3 for sure.


Isn't the witch doctor pretty similar to a necromancer?


----------



## derickwm

Add me to the list!

Been playing Diablo since it came out and although I didn't play a lot of D2 I cannot wait for D3!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


Isn't the witch doctor pretty similar to a necromancer?


I dont think so ...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


I dont think so ...










You sure about that? 
Quote:



As if these assaults were not enough, the witch doctor also had at his command the ability to summon undead creatures from the netherworld to rend the flesh from his enemy's body.


http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/chara...itchdoctor.xml


----------



## Copenhagen69

ya, but he does not sound like it will be a pure necro like the last one was. It seems like a hybrid class


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


ya, but he does not sound like it will be a pure necro like the last one was. It seems like a hybrid class


Remember the Necro had poison and bone spells... he wasn't pure summoning either. The witch doctor is way too close for there to be another necro class.


----------



## Copenhagen69

yaaa ... but those were kinda worthless unless you had super amazing gear and a ton of +all skills stuff


----------



## Norman Bum

I'm still here, there hasn't been any Diablo 3 news so I haven't been active in here. I come in every so often and update the list though!


----------



## XtachiX

well, once the game comes out then we can judge whether the skills are worthless or not XD


----------



## Twilex

Add me to this sexy list please.


----------



## Soggysilicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norman Bum;12256721*
> I'm still here, there hasn't been any Diablo 3 news so I haven't been active in here. I come in every so often and update the list though!


Some friends and I have debated that blizzard will drop D3 when we get closer to if not right on the release of Guild Wars 2, or Old Republic mmo... blizzard loves holding sku's...


----------



## Copenhagen69

does anyone know when those 2 will be released yet?


----------



## DoomDash

I just re-looked at the Diablo III website, and now I want it even more.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;12357101*
> I just re-looked at the Diablo III website, and now I want it even more.


yep .. its a huge tease! I can not believe they would put that much info up and not release it this year.


----------



## XtachiX

eh? wacha talkin bout?


----------



## MIKEVALL

im in! Please


----------



## BigFan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


eh? wacha talkin bout?


I recall hearing that Blizzard won't be releasing D3 this year :/


----------



## techheadtrevor

Count me in.

HACK 'N SLASH!


----------



## Madstrike

I hope the pvp format is similar to d2 or better.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFan*


I recall hearing that Blizzard won't be releasing D3 this year :/


They said in a recent interview they are trying to.


----------



## Lifeshield

Add me please!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12360982*
> eh? wacha talkin bout?


if they have all this up and are not releasing till 2012 ...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Add me for sure...Can not waite much longer...getting to old to BATTLE.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I want in!!!


----------



## load81

Definetly sign me up. I still play d2 off and on since release.


----------



## MacNcheese

In!!! D3 is going to be a huuugggeee game...

And it will take my life over.


----------



## Stefy

Oh my....

I'm jumping my chair right now, this game is too good to be true. Not sure what to do about my girlfriend when this game comes out.

I must play..............

Also, count me in!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stefy*


Oh my....

I'm jumping my chair right now, this game is too good to be true. Not sure what to do about my girlfriend when this game comes out.

I must play..............

Also, count me in!


If you figure it out let me know! Gonna need some excuse too


----------



## Eros

Is anyone else vaguely disappointed with the PVP aspect of the game?









I'd really like it to be like in the previous ones, where you could go hostile to an enemy and hunt them down/duel them.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eros*


Is anyone else vaguely disappointed with the PVP aspect of the game?









I'd really like it to be like in the previous ones, where you could go hostile to an enemy and hunt them down/duel them.


Did the mention somewhere this wasn't still possible? Why not have both?

Also, Norm, you ever going to add me brah?


----------



## Copenhagen69

so little info has been released lately


----------



## Eros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;12505392*
> Did the mention somewhere this wasn't still possible? Why not have both?


I heard that they took it out, and are just using an arena. Was this untrue?


----------



## Heret|c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eros*


I heard that they took it out, and are just using an arena. Was this untrue?










They took it out so the pre - schoolers won't cry after being pwned.


----------



## funkyslayer

Add me to DA CLUB!


----------



## Neokolzia

I love the originality of Diablo 2, but everyone knows some changes needed to be made to meed current market,

better trading via dropped items, gold etc
Balance was a complete mess too..

just really hope there is a Melee Sorc type class again =P, that is my favorite.

Anyway I'd love to join if possible extremely excited for release in awhile =)


----------



## solsamurai

Just found this club today. Sign me up! I can't wait for this to release!


----------



## texas6982

I'm in.


----------



## MacNcheese

Update OP to "leaked info states late this year it will be released?"

Along with SC2 expansion...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I saw last month on a web page about it being released in Dec. but I can not for the life of me find it. Hope it is released soon.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## MacNcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh;12748907*
> I saw last month on a web page about it being released in Dec. but I can not for the life of me find it. Hope it is released soon.
> 
> Chuck D
> Fold on...


It was in the leaked calendar. That, and the name of a new MMORPG Blizzard is planning in 2013? Anyways... kinda hurts now that I know how far away it is. Before I was like the dog waiting for food with the mouth open... expecting it to some soon! But that is a long times away...


----------



## Beatwolf

Im happy as long as it comes out this year. Anything after that is just completely bull**** imo. We'ere talking what? at least 10 years after Diablo 2 ?? come on blizzard ya ****ers!


----------



## Copenhagen69

they are just milking the billions of warcraft ...why would they change?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


they are just milking the billions of warcraft ...why would they change?


Wish they would put some of that cash flow into Diablo 3's dev team and get it out this year for sure.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


they are just milking the billions of warcraft ...why would they change?


Yeah I know the reason.. still think its lame that they can rest on their laurels for so long. This is nearing Duke Nukem.. lol


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

update front page...also add me in


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf;12861744*
> Yeah I know the reason.. still think its lame that they can rest on their laurels for so long. This is nearing Duke Nukem.. lol


Well DNF was being made the whole time. D3 was only started a few years ago.


----------



## Potaylors

Can I join?








Waiting for 10 years.


----------



## Nw0rb

I would love to be added. Does anyone get down on d2 anymore ??


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*


I would love to be added. Does anyone get done on d2 anymore ??


get done on d2?
what do you mean by that?
if you're asking if anyone still plays d2 then yes i still do.
damn blizzard and their stupid business plan, wow isnt cutting it anymore, people are quitting, hurry up and release the damn game. this will be a major hit, i can tell that already. not many people really talk about starcraft 2, i guess its not that big of a hit really.
just my $500


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i should try n find my cd keys for d2 n re install it see if my hdin is still alive


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;12992256*
> get done on d2?
> what do you mean by that?
> if you're asking if anyone still plays d2 then yes i still do.
> damn blizzard and their stupid business plan, wow isnt cutting it anymore, people are quitting, hurry up and release the damn game. this will be a major hit, i can tell that already. not many people really talk about starcraft 2, i guess its not that big of a hit really.
> just my $500


You have nothing better to do then fix what i said.. obv you got it cause you answerd the question on top of being rude


----------



## Unwpi

Can I join this group?


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;12990508*
> I would love to be added. Does anyone get down on d2 anymore ??


me, pm me if you guys wanna play/still play


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;12990508*
> I would love to be added. Does anyone get down on d2 anymore ??


I've tried running it with no sucess on any of my computers. I don't know if my copy is just THAT old (bought at lauch), or if the systems are to high end of it nowadays. I've tried compatibility mode, but the game still acts all screwy, and I have had issues connecting to battle.net with it when I managed to get that far through the menu. I pretty much gave up. I'm not to upset about it, I played it for years, countless characters and run throughs. I simply had nothing more to do in the game, as I really didn't care the pvp in the game, I thought it was horrible. Now oldschool Diablo I...I wouldn't mind booting that up again lol, been a good 10 years since I last played it. I'm sure I have my disk for that laying around.


----------



## Coolio831

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waldoh74;12996048*
> I've tried running it with no sucess on any of my computers. I don't know if my copy is just THAT old (bought at lauch), or if the systems are to high end of it nowadays. I've tried compatibility mode, but the game still acts all screwy, and I have had issues connecting to battle.net with it when I managed to get that far through the menu. I pretty much gave up. I'm not to upset about it, I played it for years, countless characters and run throughs. I simply had nothing more to do in the game, as I really didn't care the pvp in the game, I thought it was horrible. Now oldschool Diablo I...I wouldn't mind booting that up again lol, been a good 10 years since I last played it. I'm sure I have my disk for that laying around.


Run it in window mode. Full screen for me consists of 5-10fps, windowed im getting over 700fps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831;12996093*
> Run it in window mode. Full screen for me consists of 5-10fps, windowed im getting over 700fps.


Use the glide wrapper. http://www.svenswrapper.de/english/index.html


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;12995599*
> You have nothing better to do then fix what i said.. obv you got it cause you answerd the question on top of being rude


LOOOOOOOOOL
actually i didnt understand the question but i was thinking about the possible question of "anyone still plays?" "anyone still finishes the game?"








no rudeness intended really
never thought you mean down instead of done


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

I would like to join pal,

Hook me up!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Totally in on this one.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

I need in I play all blizz games like an addict


----------



## RagingAzn628

Count me in!


----------



## BankaiKiller

In for this.


----------



## vincewchan

Count me in!


----------



## Crag

me too
a long serving Diablo II level82 barbarian


----------



## zoodecks

Diablo 3 Beta Release aprox 3 - 4 weeks from now.
The long wait is almost over. aprox 175 days until the official release of DIABLO III


----------



## Heret|c

I can already predict how you will start playing a class, then after 2 weeks all of its' abilities will be nerfed by 50%,

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13375295*
> Diablo 3 Beta Release aprox 3 - 4 weeks from now.
> The long wait is almost over. aprox 175 days until the official release of DIABLO III


got any links for that?


----------



## zoodecks

A mate of mine linked me to a podcast called Diablofan where they talked the news on diablo 3 and how the Beta was to be released late may or at the latest early june, and the game was to be released 6 months after the beta
they are hoping for a 2011 release for diablo 3
On a different note, my mate msged me this morning that on may 9th they are holding a press conference, so fingers crossed


----------



## renaldy

i want to join the club


----------



## Hawk777th

Count me in aswell!


----------



## solsamurai

I too want to join!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13387785*
> A mate of mine linked me to a podcast called Diablofan where they talked the news on diablo 3 and how the Beta was to be released late may or at the latest early june, and the game was to be released 6 months after the beta
> they are hoping for a 2011 release for diablo 3
> On a different note, my mate msged me this morning that on may 9th they are holding a press conference, so fingers crossed


Your mate is full of crap IMO







.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13387785*
> A mate of mine linked me to a podcast called Diablofan where they talked the news on diablo 3 and how the Beta was to be released late may or at the latest early june, and the game was to be released 6 months after the beta
> they are hoping for a 2011 release for diablo 3
> On a different note, my mate msged me this morning that on may 9th they are holding a press conference, so fingers crossed


where is the podcast?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

I am re-running act 2 of DiabloII hehehehe. Still love the old game.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13396586*
> Your mate is full of crap IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


funny i wonder if giving you news on the game is even worth it.
Oh a secound note... how is my mate full of crap
he linked me to the podcast, thats it


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13397048*
> where is the podcast?


I'll get a link 4 you when I get off work.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh;13398012*
> I am re-running act 2 of DiabloII hehehehe. Still love the old game.
> 
> Chuck D
> Fold on...
> Support Syrillian.....


nice mate what class you playing?


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13400928*
> nice mate what class you playing?


I am playing the Barbarian ....just my nitch for me, brut force little majic. On to Act 3 now.

Chuck D
Fold on...
Support Syrillian.....


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13397048*
> where is the podcast?


http://www.youtube.com/user/ForceSC2strategy#p/a
all the podcasts I was linked to on diablo 3 are on this link.


----------



## zoodecks

News for today
Diablo III Beta Details On Monday *May 9* <===
On February 9th, during the Q4 2010 Results conference call, Mike Morhaime indicated details of Diablo III beta would surface.
check that out.


----------



## Heret|c

To me this game is all about how powerful the daemon hunter will be. If they nerf her and make sorc a faceroll op class the game will fail.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;13434009*
> To me this game is all about how powerful the daemon hunter will be. If they nerf her and make sorc a faceroll op class *the game will fail*.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


for you, in general no the rest of us it will not fail for, but it will deffinatly fail for you...









keep the silly comments to yourselves, lets focus on the release of the beta


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13433855*
> News for today
> Diablo III Beta Details On Monday *May 9* <===
> On February 9th, during the Q4 2010 Results conference call, Mike Morhaime indicated details of Diablo III beta would surface.
> check that out.


I really hope that is true!!


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13434172*
> I really hope that is true!!


google it bro im not making it up









GOOGLE : Diablo 3 beta conference call


----------



## Heret|c

The Diablo 3 art direction guy is a moron. When instead of worldwide rejoice for a long awaited triquel 63000 people instead flat out say the new art sucks, what is his response?
Quote:


> "It's not that we don't like games like that," Wilson explained, "but they tend to be shorter games, like first-person shooters that are five or six hours long. You'll be playing 'Diablo III' for potentially hundreds of hours, and being in one type of environment with one type of look... it really became boring very quickly


Right, sure so all the fans didn't enjoy Diablo 1 and 2 for 100 hours because they weren't cartoony enough ...

So what now everyone is supposed to go play Super Mario bros, because it's really easy to tell the enemies apart ??? Might as well just stop making dark gothic games for adults and make all games vibrant and cartoony, right? Because telling the enemies apart is the most is the most important aspect of the game, just throw entire athmosphere under the bus ...

I can't believe Blizzard let this dickwad ruin Diablo franchise out of all the people they could have found someone more competent ... This guy' entire philosophy is simply not compatible with the gritty realistic franchise such as Diablo, he should just go work on Wii games.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13434195*
> google it bro im not making it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOGLE : Diablo 3 beta conference call


it just may be true lol

http://www.blizzplanet.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-beta-details-on-monday-may-9


----------



## Heret|c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13434151*
> for you, in general no the rest of us it will not fail for, but it will deffinatly fail for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep the silly comments to yourselves, lets focus on the release of the beta


Let's see, who will most people play? Barbarian? boring choice, just a rehash from Diablo 2, Wizard ? - another rehash of sorc from Diablo 2. Witch doctor - Lame, witch stuff and trolls were the least popular amongst rpg players. Monk - ? Lol, yeah right just forget this useless class.

Therefore the most popular choice will be Daemon hunter. And if that class will get nerfed to oblivion people will simply stop playing and the game will fail.


----------



## Copenhagen69

I wonder what the new Baal runs will be lol


----------



## Razzal

i can has join?


----------



## Crazy9000

The monk kicked ass in hellfire.


----------



## Copenhagen69

what time today are the announcements coming?


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13439519*
> what time today are the announcements coming?


not sure mate keep an eye out for me


----------



## NoDoz

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/09/diablo-3-external-beta-coming-q3-2011/


----------



## Heret|c

The graphics look like PS2 level ...


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;13445493*
> The graphics look like PS2 level ...


All you haters can stop posting here any time honestly get on topic...


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;13445538*
> All you haters can stop posting here any time honestly get on topic...


This please.


----------



## octohedron

The truth is, your never gonna get to play diablo 3, because in 30 years from now, you wont be playing games anymore, youll have children, a job, a better hobbie or... youll be dead.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;13445538*
> All you haters can stop posting here any time honestly get on topic...


this please x2
this is a tread for people who cant wait for diablo 3 to come out and were all excited.
its also aparently a thread where people can spam "I WANT IN" for some reason...
its not for people who cant appreciate games anymore; if ever and think their opinion of a game b4 its even come out means anything.
It does not, trust me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Diablo 2 had horrible graphics for when it came out too... it was only 256 colors.

Nobody should have even been expecting d3 to have amazing, or even good graphics.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *octohedron*


The truth is, your never gonna get to play diablo 3, because in 30 years from now, you wont be playing games anymore, youll have children, a job, a better hobbie or... youll be dead.


your a noob.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Diablo 2 had horrible graphics for when it came out too... it was only 256 colors.

Nobody should have even been expecting d3 to have amazing, or even good graphics.


this ^^ I agree with totaly


----------



## octohedron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13445872*
> your a noob.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;13445742*
> this please x2
> this is a tread for people who cant wait for diablo 3 to come out and were all excited.
> its also aparently a thread where people can spam "I WANT IN" for some reason...
> its not for people who cant appreciate games anymore; if ever and think their opinion of a game b4 its even come out means anything.
> It does not, trust me.


This too please.


----------



## Heret|c

Will diablo 3 support nvidia surround?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


Will diablo 3 support nvidia surround?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Does the game need to support it? For eyefinity it appears to the game as if you had a single monitor with that resolution.


----------



## Randed




----------



## Copenhagen69

fg?


----------



## Randed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13457087*
> fg?


Forum Gold, it's d2jsp's means of trading. The site has like 600,000 members or so, and there are always a ton of people on trading their items and stuff.


----------



## Crazy9000

I used JSP for a bit... takes a lot of time to keep up with it though lol. I got to around 1k FG then stopped, maybe it will come in handy for D3.

D3 might have a good enough trading system built in that JSP would be obsolete though... it's only so successful for d2 since there's no common currency in game.


----------



## Randed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13457261*
> I used JSP for a bit... takes a lot of time to keep up with it though lol. I got to around 1k FG then stopped, maybe it will come in handy for D3.
> 
> D3 might have a good enough trading system built in that JSP would be obsolete though... it's only so successful for d2 since there's no common currency in game.


Yeah I thought about that. But, I bet even if there is a built in economy in d3 like gold (that's actually worth something), people will just trade for that on jsp. I just hope Blizz doesn't turn D3 into another WoW.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Ooooh I see ... I really hope there is a good marketplace .. I love playing the market in games ..


----------



## Heret|c

Will the 1337 items work in PvP or they will be completely worthless against other players and have to farm points for special items that are designed for PvP?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


Will the 1337 items work in PvP or they will be completely worthless against other players and have to farm points for special items that are designed for PvP?


I hope there isn't any separation of items for PVP... I'd never play PVP if that was the case.


----------



## ThumperSD

So where can I opt in for beta?


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*


So where can I opt in for beta?


no one knows yet


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD;13472945*
> So where can I opt in for beta?


Right here!

Also if the moderator of this thread still updates I would like to be added to the list. I've been waiting to long for this game.


----------



## BankaiKiller

add me!


----------



## WBaS

Wow, so this thread is still alive! I'm happy to say that after a long break from OCN (well over a year I think), I'm back! Yay! Now if only D3 would be released...


----------



## Copenhagen69

it is coming soon!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;13719890*
> it is coming soon!


Yeah, "when ready". I still remember the excitement of when they first released that they'd be making it. This thread grew instantly!


----------



## Kenfolk

I'm definitely in, cannot wait for the game to come out


----------



## WBaS

I've been waiting so many years for a new diablo game... I just hope I can save myself from my own expectations.


----------



## Peyotero

This is the only game I'm truly anticipating to come out because they can't **** it up. What can you **** up in a hack n slash?

D1 & DII had great diabolic atmosphere. That's the only thing they can mess up. With all the cartoonish neon light graphics MMO's you see nowdays.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peyotero;13736087*
> This is the only game I'm truly anticipating to come out because they can't **** it up. What can you **** up in a hack n slash?
> 
> D1 & DII had great diabolic atmosphere. That's the only thing they can mess up. With all the cartoonish neon light graphics MMO's you see nowdays.


Have you seen any of the DIII screenshots?


----------



## pravius

I want in!

Been waiting on this for a longgggggggggggg time. Cool to be able to share my excitement with a group of fellow fans and OCN'ers!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pravius;13736661*
> I want in!
> 
> Been waiting on this for a longgggggggggggg time. Cool to be able to share my excitement with a group of fellow fans and OCN'ers!


As you can see, there are lots of us on OCN waiting for this game. D2 has been the best hack n slash dungeon crawler for the past 10 years and I think a lot of people expect D3 to be the same. I certainly hope it is!


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13736344*
> Have you seen any of the DIII screenshots?


Why are you posting WoW screenies in a Diablo fan thread?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peyotero;13738178*
> Why are you posting WoW screenies in a Diablo fan thread?


I wish those were WoW screenshots


----------



## WBaS

Yeah that screenshot is of Act I in Diablo 3 I believe. At first I rejected the art style, however after seeing more of the game, I think that it's not so bad. Give it a chance before you dismiss it. Blizzard is very good at video games, I don't think they'll screw this one up.


----------



## XtachiX

i hate blizzard.....
they are taking too long to release this game
i've heard that they released a closed beta or something


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX;13745302*
> i hate blizzard.....
> they are taking too long to release this game
> i've heard that they released a closed beta or something


You hate Blizzard because they are taking too long to release a game? If you hated them, would you even want to play their game? I'm confused







.

I'd rather wait and have a polished game that will get a good reputation and grow.


----------



## Norman Bum

Updated - Nothing worth reporting; except for the fact that Blizzcon is coming up in a few months.


----------



## techheadtrevor

I want in the club please


----------



## thx1138

I want in as well.

I just signed up for the external beta. This game can't come out soon enough. Take my money!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138;13848879*
> ...Take my money!


I will!


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i heard it was coming out @ the end of the year. but mw3 comes out and bf3 comes out also. we aren't going to have any lives frick yeah!


----------



## Faded

Me and the girlfriend will definitely be in on this one.


----------



## love9sick

I so wish for this game on my computer now!


----------



## eus105454

Add me to the club!


----------



## bahmtf

I would love to be apart of this beautiful club!


----------



## CyberWolf575

I'm in







Please and thank you!


----------



## Copenhagen69

any recent news?


----------



## Ghostscript

Not that I've heard of. Still keeping my fingers cross for a release this year, but I'm not counting on it though.


----------



## WBaS

Yeah supposedly in a meeting with shareholders they suggested a 2011 release. I wouldn't hold your breath though.


----------



## Peyotero

Atmosphere, simplicity and balance. That's all this game needs. When a game based on the success of a predecessor is being developed for so long is there a point it becomes overdone? I hope this wont be the case...


----------



## Ghostscript

Hoping for a 2011 release myself, but as you say WBaS - not a good idea holding our breaths for it. Guessing it will be more like a Q1-2 2012 release.
Yeah, hope they don't go to far on it Peyotero. From what we have seen from it so far it looks great, would be sad if the end result is to overdone. I'm guessing it won't be the case, but the development has been going on quite a while now...

Anyways.... can't wait much longer! Really looking forward to the release!


----------



## advntk

sign me up







can't wait for beta to come out


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peyotero*


Atmosphere, simplicity and balance. That's all this game needs. When a game based on the success of a predecessor is being developed for so long is there a point it becomes overdone? I hope this wont be the case...


It hasn't been in development for anything especially long. They started development a few years ago, not after Diablo II came out.


----------



## Juntaozhu15

I want in


----------



## SQLinsert

Do you guys think the enchanted archer will be the most powerful class as in D2? I could never beat them in duels.

Hopefully they'll bring back the necomancer class that was awesome on lower levels.


----------



## Shodhanth

Summoner was pretty much the best build in Normal, in Nightmare and hell, It wasn't an easy build to run with...


----------



## WBaS

In D2... hammerdin FTW. Is it even a contest? All the bots used to run hammerdin... but maybe that's changed since I stopped playing (about 6 yrs ago)?


----------



## Juntaozhu15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


In D2... hammerdin FTW. Is it even a contest? All the bots used to run hammerdin... but maybe that's changed since I stopped playing (about 6 yrs ago)?


Not much has changed, although from what I've heard (haven't played in a year) the last patched nerfed either hammerdins or botting pretty hard and now there are very few bots (also zon bots are popular apparently)


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juntaozhu15;14214585*
> Not much has changed, although from what I've heard (haven't played in a year) the last patched nerfed either hammerdins or botting pretty hard and now there are very few bots (also zon bots are popular apparently)


Zon bots! ha I would have never guessed. I want D3!


----------



## Copenhagen69

why Zon bots? what are they spamming? lighting bolt or whatever that one skill was that dominated hell cows back in the day


----------



## Crazy9000

The Hammerdins were nerfed by no longer letting their hammers ignore the immunity of undead monsters. This makes them unable to kill the second wave in the throne room.

Zon is really the best class for hell baal runs, even before the hammerdins got nerfed. They just get stuck up on lightning enchanted lister, which can be fixed well enough by switching to jab after killing the minions. It's actually a problem for a bot since they do the runs too fast, and there has to be a long waiting period between games lol. Most of the time saved is on baal, which actually takes a bit of time with hammerdin. The zon can kill him in about 5 hits in a full game.


----------



## SQLinsert

yeah the abyss knights totally pissed me off


----------



## Officer Farva

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*


Summoner was pretty much the best build in Normal, in Nightmare and hell, It wasn't an easy build to run with...


Summoner is absolutely money in nightmare and hell.....amplify damage + skellies and corpse explosion is ruthless. Built right they are probably one of the least item dependent builds in the game.

Get yourself an enigma and stacking minions has never been so fun.


----------



## SQLinsert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Officer Farva;14220359*
> Summoner is absolutely money in nightmare and hell.....amplify damage + skellies and corpse explosion is ruthless. Built right they are probably one of the least item dependent builds in the game.
> 
> Get yourself an enigma and stacking minions has never been so fun.


it took some patience getting these to run right so props to whoever stuck that out

looks like in D3 there is a monk and witch doctor wonder what will happen in the expansions for classes?


----------



## DayoftheGreek




----------



## Peyotero

You guys speculate there will be an ITAM shop introduced? :/


----------



## Copenhagen69

hopefully


----------



## Peyotero

Sir, are you a hater?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peyotero;14234804*
> You guys speculate there will be an ITAM shop introduced? :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14237962*
> hopefully


Hopefully not! I prefer games that do not have item shops. Whenever I play those games, it feels as though they develop the game in a way to make it almost necessary to buy items (making the experience less fun for those that do not).


----------



## SQLinsert

Seeing as D1 and D2 both had item shops and relied heavily on those for gameplay it will be unlikely they are omitted from D3.

Troll hammer needed.


----------



## WBaS

The trolls get me every time!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


Hopefully not! I prefer games that do not have item shops. Whenever I play those games, it feels as though they develop the game in a way to make it almost necessary to buy items (making the experience less fun for those that do not).


LOL! ooooh I was thinking like a trading post or auction hall .. not the paid items .. whoops my bad...

No, I hope they do not have the paid item shop!!


----------



## Shlayer

Im in!


----------



## CRosko42

Anyone who questions a sequel of this magnitude by blizzard need look no further than Starcraft II to realize everything will be ok.

I'm in.


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Beatwolf

@ the scottish alchemist

So succeeded in turning stuff into gold yet?


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*












rofl. is it bad that i can name all of those


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckyduck*


rofl. is it bad that i can name all of those


It's only bad if you can sort them from high to low as well.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


It's only bad if you can sort them from high to low as well.


oh ok, good. cuz i cant quite remeber the exact order though im pretty sure i could get damn close


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck;14373892*
> rofl. is it bad that i can name all of those


I dont even know what they are lol


----------



## razaice

Runes


----------



## fit949

Count me in late and all!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


I dont even know what they are lol


Those are the runes you could add to items to modify them. Placing them in certain combinations created powerful equipment.


----------



## Rofudox

Sign me up for it!

My name is Rofudox in every game and forum


----------



## Copenhagen69

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiE0Kb9V1WE[/ame[/URL]]

Diablo III Beta Testing Announced![/B]
http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/events/diablo3-announcement/index.html#summary

Beta Info:
Actual Gameplay Info
-All 5 Classes Playable
-Meet with Deckard Cain at New Tristram
-Diablo seems to be returning as the new baddie
-Randomized maps and monsters once again, but mixed with Scripted Events.

Technical Info:
-Testing is to see how well their Client/Server hardware holds up as well as feedback on gameplay
-Beta test has no set end date yet
-Beta testers are chosen according to their system specs and other factors, including luck. Our goal is to have a good variety of system types to best test compatibility.
-All regions will be able to participate in the Diablo III beta test; however, to keep the process as efficient as possible, and ultimately to release the game as soon as possible, we plan to roll out the beta hardware in waves, starting with North America.
-You'll be able to try out all 5 character classes and experience the early stages of Diablo III from the start of the game through the Skeleton King encounter.
-Auction Hall will be available for testing
-Mac users can play Beta

So from the sounds of it, it sounds like a D1 rehash, I see Diablo as the bad guy, and then I see mention a Skeleton King (King Leoric anyone?) as the final boss in the beta (he's the level 3 boss in D1 for anyone who hasn't played). At first that seems a bit disappointing, but then I realized, I love D1 (still playing it on my PSP, actually fighting Leoric here in a bit), I love the art style, I love the music, I love the darkness. And if I can see a return of that I would be extremely happy, and I do love the storyline as well, so some tweaking on their return, probably some bosses changing names (probably won't be Leoric, but concept will be the same, bunch of skeleton archers and crap), I'm honestly pretty happy with that. I wasn't a huge D2 fan, I enjoyed it some, but D1's atmosphere, bosses, random bosses, music, it all was just a much better play experience in my mind.

Because, the way most games sit right now (just selling currency) the only other competition is professional farmers. Now that items will be able to be sold, everyone that is playing the game can enter this market. Trying to sell items on ebay is pointless, and yes farmers will undercut. But the fact that there is going to be so much more competition means farmers will drive that market so low they might consider just stopping farming all together. It's going to take time, but an ingame AH that converts to real world money isn't a bad idea.


----------



## WBaS

Great too see some beta info. I'm looking forward to playing D3!


----------



## TheOctane

Please add me to this awesome club...god they better release this in 2011


----------



## hondajt

not a fan of the real world money auction thing. I guess I will only play hardcore mode.


----------



## DoomDash

GL getting added I asked to be added half a year ago.


----------



## hondajt

yeah, the OP has forgotten about us I think.


----------



## Skoobs

cant really blame the OP. He was probably so excited for so long that it just drained him.

personally, this year my new years resolution was to light a blizzard employee on fire if we didnt have D3 by the end of this year, so i hope they at least let me into beta this year lol

for some reason i doubt it though. the beta system check thing was effed up for a long time. And now that they got the new one out, and i was able to opt into the beta, it got a lot of s**t wrong. like it says that i have 940 MB hard drive, but even better, it says that my 580 has 5GB of vram. ***?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


personally, this year my new years resolution was to light a blizzard employee on fire if we didnt have D3 by the end of this year...


Lol! Fire sorc style...

My guess is that if they think they can realistically release it this year... it will be released early next year. With most video games, the release date seems to always get pushed back.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;14555736*
> With most video games, the release date seems to always get pushed back.


Duke. Nukem. Forever. 'nuff said.


----------



## chrischoi

Anyone here on d2jsp?


----------



## Crazy9000

I am. We tried to make an OCN guild there, but it never really went anywere.


----------



## NoDoz

Add me please!


----------



## Kyronn94

Add me to the group please









Hoping that the Beta isn't that far away


----------



## hondajt

Anyone want to create a new Diablo III Club since this one's leader is no more...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt;14663422*
> Anyone want to create a new Diablo III Club since this one's leader is no more...


The OP is still around, just doesn't post much.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


The OP is still around, just doesn't post much.


the last update of info was 2 years ago
















maybe he should come back and update


----------



## fazanaro

Please, I want to join the club.

Thanks.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


the last update of info was 2 years ago
















maybe he should come back and update


6-3-11 is two years ago? More like 2 months ago. I'm sure you could create your own club if you wanted to.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norman Bum;4104424*
> 
> *Diablo 3 News*
> _*8/30/09:*_
> 
> There was not a whole lot of Diablo 3 news out of Blizzcon, other than the 4th class being announced: Monk. The class looks awesome, and so far it is like a mix between Diablo 2's Assasin and Paladin.
> 
> Check this link for what went down:
> http://www.blizzard.com/blizzcon/recaps/heroes_monsters-panel.xml
> 
> The latest Diablo 3 news and updates are always on Blizzards twitter page:
> 
> http://twitter.com/diablo
> 
> _*8/21/09:*_
> 
> With Blizzcon starting this weekend we are going to be seeing ALOT of updates about Diablo 3 coming very soon! Here is a "sneak-peak" Q/A from Blizzard regarding Diablo 3 that was released yesterday
> 
> http://www.blizzard.com/blizzcon/d3-sneakpeek.xml
> 
> If you did not pay for the Live Stream of Blizzcon, you can follow their updates on twitter:
> 
> http://twitter.com/diablo
> http://twitter.com/starcraft
> http://twitter.com/warcraft


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;14671633*
> 6-3-11 is two years ago? More like 2 months ago. I'm sure you could create your own club if you wanted to.


where in there do you see an update 2 months ago? Yes I know he edited it then to add new people to the club ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14670237*
> the last update of info was 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he should come back and update


I said info ... not club members


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14675107*
> where in there do you see an update 2 months ago? Yes I know he edited it then to add new people to the club ...
> 
> I said info ... not club members


*Sigh* It all comes down to what you consider info then doesn't it. If you want to be really literal/picky, like you're being right now, then a member update is an information update. Perhaps what you really should have said is, "News Update".

Enough silliness though... back to diablo!


----------



## Copenhagen69

lol but how is a member update info on the game?









yes back to D3 ... when are beta invites being sent out? Anyone heard yet?


----------



## DoomDash

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/


----------



## AxonLocus

I love the Diablo "beard" event.







The members look really funny, even made me laugh, the idea...
I would join the group too, but I'm not planning to buy it due to lack of money. Although the game looks *awesome*! The game doesn't seem to be ruined, as many other newer games. Maybe I will get in the beta though, I own LOD and Diablo II.









I do not completely understand people who have a problem with the requirement of constant connection, same as for "From Dust"...


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/







the hell is a diablo 3 "beetah" lol


----------



## DoomDash

He's from South Africa.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


He's from South Africa.


i know


----------



## AxonLocus

@DayoftheGreek: Awesome collection.


----------



## DoomDash

*Just a reminder to everyone interested in beta: If you have not scanned your system within the last month you probably need to scan again!!!! They now test bandwidth as well!!!! Blizzard just released a FAQ page on the Beta opt in program here: 
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/3435025#blog *.

Getting sick of all the teases!!


----------



## DoomDash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4aYbyso_YE&[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## kevindd992002

No release date yet?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14827051*
> No release date yet?


Nope. "When it's done".


----------



## DoomDash

The install is out and working, however you still cannot get on with out a key:










Found it here:

http://diablo.incgamers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=809752


----------



## kevindd992002

What is this "install"?


----------



## DoomDash

I linked to the thread on inc gamers all about it. It's the installer man.


----------



## love9sick

I'm in! I have been waiting for this game so bad.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


The install is out and working, however you still cannot get on with out a key:










Found it here:

http://diablo.incgamers.com/forums/s...d.php?t=809752


does it update and stuff? or can you just open it?


----------



## Chewy

+1 im in! cant wait for this game!.

The signature code does not seem to work ?? all you get is the link posted and no picture


----------



## HometownHero

I'm in. Also, Day[9] will be streaming beta gameplay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/111298510992838656.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Faraz

Add me, please.









Along with ME3, this is the other upcoming game I'm looking forward to the most!


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14853352*


sweet i am watching!!


----------



## Copenhagen69

does anyone know if beta chars will be carried over or will they wipe out everything and start new?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14854845*
> does anyone know if beta chars will be carried over or will they wipe out everything and start new?


No way.


----------



## Breakbeat

Basicly getting in beta just gets you used to the gameplay, specs, and starting areas so when the game is released you have that added knowlege as an advantage. But nothing carries over in all but the rarest occaions. And pretty much never for release from a major studio.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14854849*
> No way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breakbeat;14854893*
> Basicly getting in beta just gets you used to the gameplay, specs, and starting areas so when the game is released you have that added knowlege as an advantage.


ok good ... I hate when people get in betas and they dont wipe it out and they are so much further ahead


----------



## kevindd992002

How do you get a key for the installer to work?


----------



## DoomDash

You don't.


----------



## kevindd992002

So how do you exactly "play" it?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14895121*
> So how do you exactly "play" it?


You don't, unless you are friends and or family of a Blizzard employee who gave you the key.


----------



## Lune

Going to leave these in here







They are pretty new - F&F from 2 days ago or so.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gqSZ72Waf4&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jgm2LXDUiE&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR0UEnLLzl4&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia8qTW0gLGo&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBbT8yv6IEs&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Glb5IcbXmxo&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS81NclinuQ&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lPbtob8Zlg&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANmgTrhEx04&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZNboc56be8&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## DoomDash

New page added to the battle.net page which shows skills







.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/


----------



## godofdeath

ugh i wanna playssssssssssssss


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath;14916312*
> ugh i wanna playssssssssssssss


You and me both.


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14916425*
> You and me both.


is this the thing where they send it to ur acct if you sign up to join beta????
or just a really really closed beta?


----------



## DoomDash

There are currently 2 betas going on. One is for F&F, a very short version of the beta, will no NDA. The second is a press version of the beta, with no details of how long it is yet, due to having a NDA.

Nothing is open to the public in anyways other than that. Soon though, and apparently you need WoW or SCII on your account to be eligible.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14916595*
> There are currently 2 betas going on. One is for F&F, a very short version of the beta, will no NDA. The second is a press version of the beta, with no details of how long it is yet, due to having a NDA.
> 
> Nothing is open to the public in anyways other than that. Soon though, and apparently you need WoW or SCII on your account to be eligible.


You can actually opt in to the diablo 3 beta if you have diablo 2 or lord of destruction registered with blizzard. I know because I only have lord of destruction registered and I was able to opt in.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14916672*
> You can actually opt in to the diablo 3 beta if you have diablo 2 or lord of destruction registered with blizzard. I know because I only have lord of destruction registered and I was able to opt in.


Yeah, it says that on some FAQ but just recently in a Blue quote :

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-beta-lottery-only-sc2-and-wow-players

Conflicting reports, so who knows. Either way I have 2 accounts of SCII, so no worries for me.


----------



## godofdeath

i got both d2 and sc2 on my account yays


----------



## Random_Sheep

Add me to that list!
Blizzard rocks!

Own Diablo 1 & 2 + Expansion - Scarcraft 1 + Expansion & 2!
So keen, wish i had gotten a beta key though


----------



## DoomDash

Again, beta keys haven't gone out to anyone besides press and friends and family of Blizzard yet.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Really? So there is still hope for us!


----------



## DoomDash

Yep!


----------



## DoomDash

Has anyone played around with the Skill Calculator? Just makes me want to play even more.

Here is my first ( though very edited ) barb build ( in theory ):

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculato...dbU!bYh!aabcba


----------



## DoomDash

Diablo III Closed beta to start this week it seems:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ForceSC2strategy#p/c/5C2F514ECED855CA


----------



## WBaS

Is it normal to salivate when reading about a video game?


----------



## DoomDash

It is for me :]


----------



## Mwarren

Just checked my battle.net account and I'm now in the D3 beta!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren;14933924*
> Just checked my battle.net account and I'm now in the D3 beta!


You serious? : / How do I know if I am in?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren;14933924*
> Just checked my battle.net account and I'm now in the D3 beta!


Really?


----------



## kgury

I request proof..


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgury;14934460*
> I request proof..


Same.


----------



## DoomDash

Guessing he is trolling as there is no one else getting any.


----------



## Mwarren

There are plenty of people getting into the beta today, D3 is going into open beta today and tomorrow.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren;14934597*
> There are plenty of people getting into the beta today, D3 is going into open beta today and tomorrow.


Proof like this one or it didn't happen. I know many people and none of them got into BETA because obviously it's not even up yet and you are just trolling, aren't you : /


----------



## Random_Sheep

i also wanna beta test damit!


----------



## DoomDash

Mwarren post proof somewhere because you must be one of the first and only. I've checked bnet and inc gamers.


----------



## razaice

Blizzard is driving me crazy! Every morning I wake up and check the OCN news area expecting to see "Diablo 3 beta has begun!" but every morning I'm let down.


----------



## dmreeves

This made me login and double check my battle.net account. I'm sure he's lying as I haven't heard anything from anywhere else. I did hear that today or tomorrow is fairly likely, but who knows.


----------



## canbe

I'd love to be in!


----------



## nerdybeat

Basically going to Blizzcon this year just for a crack at a beta key... the timing looks about right =)


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Has anyone played around with the Skill Calculator? Just makes me want to play even more.

Here is my first ( though very edited ) barb build ( in theory ):

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculato...dbU!bYh!aabcba


I have been mate thanks 4 the link, this has made my day, surprised people are not posting about this more, its huge stuff









Edit / people need to upload more character builds links here I wana see what you guyz can make


----------



## Reshkar

I'm opting to join this club, as much as I want in beta


----------



## saer

Add me please, I'm sure this game will consume vast quantities of my life


----------



## DoomDash

The person adding hasn't added in a like a year







.


----------



## Copenhagen69

beta is pretty fun ... cant wait for the real thing to come out now


----------



## Beatwolf

**** beta i´m gonna wait til the complete product is available to me without bugs and in all its glory!!!









@copenhagen69 - you from denmark?


----------



## DoomDash

Then give me your beta key if you get one







.


----------



## Beatwolf

ok where do i apply ?


----------



## DoomDash

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/3435025


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;14936182*
> Blizzard is driving me crazy! Every morning I wake up and check the OCN news area expecting to see "Diablo 3 beta has begun!" but every morning I'm let down.


Blizzard and D3 "is driving me crazy" and I feel "let down" for some other reasons I go into here; http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1114505-disillusionment-present-day-pc-gaming.html I'm hoping for what's best for all PC gamers in the end.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Sign me up aswell, waiting eagerly for beta in the hopes that me or one of my guildies gets a key that i can steal


----------



## Xyphyr

I'll Join.


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*


**** beta iÂ´m gonna wait til the complete product is available to me without bugs and in all its glory!!!









@copenhagen69 - you from denmark?


nope ... just the dip lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14952801*
> nope ... just the dip lol


I always assumed you were a dipper


----------



## Copenhagen69

lol ... whys that?


----------



## chrischoi

They need to give me a beta invite. I deserve it...

My dueling account last season:


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14956764*
> They need to give me a beta invite. I deserve it...
> 
> My dueling account last season:


WOW!!

my account kinda looked like that, but the 90-day no sign in rule killed it all a few times. If they have that cheap **** in D3 I am not buying it.


----------



## DoomDash

Back when I played LOD still having that many high level characters would have not been possible so easily I bet. At least I never saw anyone with more than 2 level 90's.

PS: Beta most likely will start today:

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/no-es-beta-invites-yet


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69;14956958*
> WOW!!
> 
> my account kinda looked like that, but the 90-day no sign in rule killed it all a few times. If they have that cheap **** in D3 I am not buying it.


It's not like they enforced the 90 day sign in. The characters only got deleted if someone else wanted to make one with the same name, otherwise you can log in 5 years later and be fine.


----------



## IIVisionII

Just got my diablo 3 friends and family beta invite. Let's get the party started.


----------



## DoomDash

Vision not that I'm calling you a liar, but taking a screen of that is meaningless since its available to everyone ( to download ).


----------



## razaice

So is Blizzard known for launching betas on the weekend?


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIVisionII;14962426*
> Just got my diablo 3 friends and family beta invite. Let's get the party started.


IF you really are in the beta, I'm sure some of us OCNers would qualify as "Friends and Family"







You know in case you want to send some of us some invites >.>;;;;;


----------



## IIVisionII

I got on because I'm a friend of someone who works at blizzard, hehe. I have no invites to give. Here's a pic of the char selection screen, will post some more as i play.


----------



## NoDoz

Man I cant wait for this to come out. I need a new, good game to play.


----------



## IIVisionII

More screenies. Very fun so far. I like the new skills and the gameplay. You have your own private drops, so no more fighting for drops. Also it picks up gold automatically when you walk over it. I already got disconnected once, so we'll see how that goes.

For some reason my pics aren't uploading, weird.


----------



## DoomDash

Jealous Vision!


----------



## zoodecks

Derp


----------



## Reshkar

I think I've never been so hyped for a game, ever..

So in the meantime, I'm enjoying watching Yogscast playing the beta.


----------



## poroboszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14956985*
> Back when I played LOD still having that many high level characters would have not been possible so easily I bet. At least I never saw anyone with more than 2 level 90's.


By the time I left you could get 90+ level char in 1 day if you had someone to rush you. I think even in public games it didn't take much more than that.

I guess now with unlimited respecs and no skill points system this won't be happening anymore. I'm seriously worried about the replayability of this game. It seems like once you level up your char you'll be able to test all the builds within a day, than maybe try different classes and be done with the game pretty fast. Since it has been announced I have only been getting less and less excited about it. Still hope that I'm wrong though and want to get in the beta.


----------



## Goaky

Strictly PvM Witch Doctor build, thoughts?
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#YRZhPc!dXV!YYZZbb

Summonah!


----------



## Mongol

Isn't there an NDA for Friends and Family beta users?


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;14987591*
> Isn't there an NDA for Friends and Family beta users?


Nope, it was lifted a bit ago here watch some vids: http://www.youtube.com/user/VesmarEntertainment


----------



## dmreeves

This might turn out to be a very interesting week if the beta gets started. I'm still hoping for a release this year but not going to hold my breath...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poroboszcz;14987527*
> By the time I left you could get 90+ level char in 1 day if you had someone to rush you. I think even in public games it didn't take much more than that.
> 
> I guess now with unlimited respecs and no skill points system this won't be happening anymore. I'm seriously worried about the replayability of this game. It seems like once you level up your char you'll be able to test all the builds within a day, than maybe try different classes and be done with the game pretty fast. Since it has been announced I have only been getting less and less excited about it. Still hope that I'm wrong though and want to get in the beta.


I too am worried man. It does look fun though.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poroboszcz;14987527*
> By the time I left you could get 90+ level char in 1 day if you had someone to rush you. I think even in public games it didn't take much more than that.
> 
> I guess now with unlimited respecs and no skill points system this won't be happening anymore. I'm seriously worried about the replayability of this game. It seems like once you level up your char you'll be able to test all the builds within a day, than maybe try different classes and be done with the game pretty fast. Since it has been announced I have only been getting less and less excited about it. Still hope that I'm wrong though and want to get in the beta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14988782*
> I too am worried man. It does look fun though.


I think the replayability will be relient on Inferno difficulty and PvP. If Inferno is difficult enough, the challenge will keep people playing. If PvP is interesting enough, people will keep playing.


----------



## DoomDash

But I liked the old challenge in building good characters. I know some people will say that it was easy and there were mathematical ways to make the ideal character ( and people would follow these ), but I liked that you couldn't switch the style of your character so easily. In D3 you can just play and your characters Skill points are automatically placed, and everyone has the option of respecing Active/Passive skills at any point, which at this time has no punishing effect known. The rune system is cool and all but I would still love to see them lock in place at some point like around level 40 or something.

Blizzard said they want the game to be more about having fun with the skills, and finding gear to get good. But when they include a market system and respecable characters that take no planning, its basically who ever is willing to spend the most money has the best characters, no such thing as a poorly planned out character you get punished for, you just change it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14989387*
> But I liked the old challenge in building good characters. I know some people will say that it was easy and there were mathematical ways to make the ideal character ( and people would follow these ), but I liked that you couldn't switch the style of your character so easily. In D3 you can just play and your characters Skill points are automatically placed, and everyone has the option of respecing Active/Passive skills at any point, which at this time has no punishing effect known. The rune system is cool and all but I would still love to see them lock in place at some point like around level 40 or something.
> 
> Blizzard said they want the game to be more about having fun with the skills, and finding gear to get good. But when they include a market system and respecable characters that take no planning, its basically who ever is willing to spend the most money has the best characters, no such thing as a poorly planned out character you get punished for, you just change it.


Yeah a lot of time in diablo 2 was spent just making new characters, and finding good ways to level them quickly.


----------



## krameriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14989387*
> But I liked the old challenge in building good characters. I know some people will say that it was easy and there were mathematical ways to make the ideal character ( and people would follow these ), but I liked that you couldn't switch the style of your character so easily. In D3 you can just play and your characters Skill points are automatically placed, and everyone has the option of respecing Active/Passive skills at any point, which at this time has no punishing effect known. The rune system is cool and all but I would still love to see them lock in place at some point like around level 40 or something.
> 
> Blizzard said they want the game to be more about having fun with the skills, and finding gear to get good. But when they include a market system and respecable characters that take no planning, its basically who ever is willing to spend the most money has the best characters, no such thing as a poorly planned out character you get punished for, you just change it.


I see lots of people referencing back to D2's lack of respecs in what seems like dumbfounded ignorance of the fact that D2 has had respecification mechanics in it for over a year. It has hardly destroyed the game to allow respecs.


----------



## DoomDash

I didn't say it would destroy the game, but I think Diablo was fine the way it was before the respec in DII was added. If it aint broke don't fix it. I bet the only reason they added it in DII at the very end of its life was to breathe a little more life into it. Still, I think it's bad for people who like more of a challenge in the process, like myself.

Not to mention we don't even get points to put into things like simple things like Sword Mastery... so go ahead and just switch to whatever the best thing you get it is with out having any planning what so ever. DIII needs more planning, and not just something you can respec.


----------



## poroboszcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krameriffic*


I see lots of people referencing back to D2's lack of respecs in what seems like dumbfounded ignorance of the fact that D2 has had respecification mechanics in it for over a year. It has hardly destroyed the game to allow respecs.


You could respec once after completing a quest, which means you could do it three times per character after completing all difficulties iirc. From what we've seen from the beta so far you can now respec on the fly. Like, you have a fire sorc and see a bunch of fire immune mosters: no problem, just step away from the battle for few seconds and change into a lightning sorc with just few clicks. Similarly you can change from AoE focused build into a boss killer when necessary.

In D2 you'd ideally have a number of characters specialized in different things in the game. You'd have for example MFing sorc, PvP barb, hardcore necro, Hammerdin for baal runs and Smiter for Uber Tristram. Planning out and creating these characters was one of the most challenging and rewarding things in the game. Additionally it encouraged team play, since some builds were too specialized to face some of the challenges alone. This aspect now seems to be gone with unlimited and on-the-fly respecs.


----------



## Xathlien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reshkar;14986977*
> I think I've never been so hyped for a game, ever..
> 
> So in the meantime, I'm enjoying watching Yogscast playing the beta.


Ha ha, yeah, Yogscast is a trip to watch. Funny guys.

I myself, despite the many "controversies" over certain issues, feel that D3 is turning out great, and am seriously looking forward to it!

It has it's own atmosphere which, while different than D1/D2, is still great, IMO.

The visuals are surprisingly detailed in many ways, and the effects/spells/skills seem creative and generally great.

The respeccing issue... don't really feel it's an issue. I feel the game has been designed to be a challenge no matter what skills you're able to use, and since all the skills are so even visually appealing, it would be a waste, and an annoyance, I feel, to "limit" somehow the ability to switch-out skills at will.

I think it'll turn out alright. I'm rather sure Blizz thought of the issue before-hand, and don't want to have to limit the player's enjoyment of using all the skills and switching between them, especially since they aren't that many in quantity as it is, so I'm sure (_or hoping, at least_) that D3 is designed in such as way as to not "have" to have them limit switching out skills.

I suppose we'll see, but I'm loving the direction it's taking, personally. D2 was what it was. I say just appreciate D3 for what it is, and don't make so many comparisons.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> 1. Start with a small sample audience to test stability
> 2. Take bug and crash report feedback; act on them quickly
> 3. Release new patches to make some very necessary changes in the small test environment
> 4. Keep testing stability while adding new battle.net/infrastructure components
> 5. If everything is running incredibly smooth after steps 1-4, invite people from the general public to open the flood gates on stress testing and get focused gameplay feedback/bug reports
> 
> This is a very layman's description, but the point is we have to slowly throttle in more people to test the game as we continue to create new builds and work out new battle.net functionality. Once the environment is stable and many of the core features are there, we then start to invite the masses.
> 
> I'd feel remiss in not mentioning this: we absolutely want everyone to play this game as soon as possible. But to make that a reality, we must first excel in both content and deliverance. (So let's put on our classics and we'll have a little dance, shall we?)


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3196342532#18


----------



## DoomDash

I just found out today that D3 is only 4 players per game. Wow am I disappointed. I was really looking forward to playing with my 5 other friends IRL that are getting it.


----------



## chrischoi

Looks like you'll have to be stuck playing DII LOD.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14995492*
> Looks like you'll have to be stuck playing DII LOD.


I have higher hopes of Blizzard realizing that 4 is a bit disappointing.


----------



## chrischoi

It didn't look like they were set up like rooms/games like before.


----------



## razaice

Looks like the diablo 3 beta press codes have started.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

It may change with the first expac. There's no telling what the first expac will bring.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14995288*
> I just found out today that D3 is only 4 players per game. Wow am I disappointed. I was really looking forward to playing with my 5 other friends IRL that are getting it.


That blows, because aren't there 5charaters? ***! All this 4 player bull crap!

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave;15003123*
> It may change with the first expac. There's no telling what the first expac will bring.


Yeah I hope so. I thought DII itself was some what disappointing, and LOD saved it and made it amazing. I feel like D3 could go the same way.

Looks like the press release is live.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpkZeGzaTKM&[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Lune

When is the actual beta for us?


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15004351*
> When is the actual beta for us?


That Is what we wanna know! Blizzard, hurry the funk up.

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## DoomDash

Unknown







. NDA being lifted on press is another sign of it starting soon though. It is supposed to be this month for sure though.


----------



## DoomDash

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/3542796#blog BETA IS LIVE!!!!


----------



## Stuuut

Finaly







about time...
How long would it take to go from BETA to stores??


----------



## DoomDash

They are shooting for a 2011 release.


----------



## NguyenAdam

I didn't get a beta... YET!


----------



## DoomDash

I'm hoping the emails or updates are just slowly going out and there is still hope.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15004818*
> I'm hoping the emails or updates are just slowly going out and there is still hope.


I'm hoping the same thing but also not, don't really wanna spoil the game.

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## r34p3rex

Guess who got into the Diablo 3 beta?







not me!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15006737*
> Guess who got into the Diablo 3 beta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not me!


Proof or it didn't happen. Got enough people trolling it.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15007211*
> Proof or it didn't happen. Got enough people trolling it.


massive lolz


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut;15004629*
> Finaly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about time...
> How long would it take to go from BETA to stores??


We in Australia can expect Diablo 3 to be out 31 december mate. its all over the shelves in our stores for preorder.


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

I would like to join, I have pretty much every version of diablo II and LoD. collectors, regular, battle chest, gift set, etc etc lol. and multiple versions of diablo with hellfire etc all mint. I am a huge diablo fan and always have been..

also for those who heard there is no single player unless you're online I found this on official blizzard forums:

"There is offline single player, but it's something we're going to attempt to discourage as best as possible.

A lot of us, myself included, and probably a lot of you and your friends had the exact same Diablo II experience. You get the game, start playing, your friend says let's try co-op, and when you log in your characters aren't there. After a slight freakout moment and potentially some use of Webcrawler to search the World Wide Web with Netscape 6, you realized or figured out that you had to start over. That's actually an experience that can cause someone to stop playing the game. Maybe you or I let out a huge sigh, and maybe a brief mourning period after realizing the last 60 hours were completely wasted, but we pressed on. That's not the case for everyone. Maybe most people. I actually refused to start over for a while and continued on in single-player before finally jumping on Battle.net. Who knows what a lesser man would have done...









So, if we can get people online and creating character on Battle.net from the get-go, there's less chance of that catastrophe. But there's still a play offline option, if you should need it. "


----------



## zoodecks

so has every1 checked their battle net accounts to see if they got the beta download?
either that or check your email/gmail


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;15008950*
> so has every1 checked their battle net accounts to see if they got the beta download?
> either that or check your email/gmail


Looks like I didn't get one! Bummer, I'm now gonna go slit my wrists with a rusty plastic spork!
Lol









SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## akdmx

Can anyone suggest a game I might like to try to that is similar to D2 while I wait for D3? Not going to try WoW - too many buddies went down that road.


----------



## civixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akdmx;15010147*
> Can anyone suggest a game I might like to try to that is similar to D2 while I wait for D3? Not going to try WoW - too many buddies went down that road.


Torchlight or titan quest.


----------



## Stuuut

Does anybody know if Diablo 3 will have a chatroom like in Diablo 2 where you can chat and choose a game?


----------



## wildfire99

If anyone gets a key and wants to make me happy feel free to let me use it for like 8 hours, ill rep every post you've ever made!

PS: Message me! ^_^


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## jeffblute

"The release window for Diablo 3 has shifted from sometime this year to early next year"






























http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/09/23/diablo-3-release-date-set-for-early-2012/


----------



## DoomDash

More time to play Rage, Skyrim, and Torchlight 2.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm really loving the community coming together to criticize Blizzard on some Diablo issues. If you take a look here you can see that they may even be taking it to heart and re-evaluating some of their ideas.
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iiis-item-issues


----------



## Shinigami~

love to join the community..and cant wait for D3...whenever blizzard decides to actually let other people play it..


----------



## Lune

Yeah hate how it says open yet no keys and I know so many people.. not a single key


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## Sheira

Proof.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

I'm in!
I want a beta code so bad


----------



## zoodecks

Does anyone know if they will have PvP outside of these "arenas" like during campaign mode, be kinda lame if we couldnt test our weps out outside of arenas.


----------



## IIVisionII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks;15067842*
> Does anyone know if they will have PvP outside of these "arenas" like during campaign mode, be kinda lame if we couldnt test our weps out outside of arenas.


For the time being, there's no option to choose a PVP game. It's either campaign or PVP and I don't know if campaign mode will add PVP too.


----------



## IIVisionII

One more little note on the game and something I really like. Many items (namely crafted items) have attributes that are "+1/2 to random" and add some random stat to the rares. This is something awesome in my opinion. I remember back to the original Diablo II when super rares were more valuable than the uniques. I hope this becomes the case again, as everyone will have different item and people won't be just searching for the same old items over and over.


----------



## kevindd992002

I am not up to date with this but is the demo for Diablo III already available and playable?


----------



## WUZAP

Count me in! I can't freaking wait for this game!


----------



## StreekG

Sometimes i think "no i dont wanna play the Beta, just save it all for the full release" but i still really wanna play the beta!

I want to join the club


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im in!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15068453*
> I am not up to date with this but is the demo for Diablo III already available and playable?


For friends and family, and so far what seems like almost no one for closed beta invites.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIVisionII;15067903*
> For the time being, there's no option to choose a PVP game. It's either campaign or PVP and I don't know if campaign mode will add PVP too.


Damn thanks the info, I do hope they add campaign mode pvp, because some friendly sparing with 3 of my mates would be epic fun for hours. TELL blizzard to add it VISION!!!

BLAST I MISSED 1000th POST


----------



## dir_d

So excited i just got my Beta invitation in my email an hour ago. Im installing it now. I have no clue how i got invited, im not friends or family of anyone at blizz.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


So excited i just got my Beta invitation in my email an hour ago. Im installing it now. I have no clue how i got invited, im not friends or family of anyone at blizz.


Woke up a few minutes ago to check my email, saw a blizz invitation. Was a bit suspicious of a scam, so I went to my battle.net account... and it's there!


----------



## Hawk777th

Lucky! Tell us what you think!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Very fun so far







I can see how people say the monk is a tad weak. Melee is a must, and it's rather weapon dependant... great fun though.

I like how new monsters you kill get described by Cain or someone else through "lore" audio snippets, and how killing X monsters at once gives you xp bonus... or chain killing x monsters for a while (my record is 19 so far for 100~ extra xp)


----------



## Lune

Anyone willing to share?


----------



## Reshkar

There are black-numbers in Europe about how many actually have beta-key. Checking my mail everyday, but no key








Sent from my HTC Gratia A6380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Yeah we don't get keys in europe really terrible : /


----------



## Stuuut

There have been send a few keys to EU players this morning... just to give you guys some hope








But i would guess its still a 1:1000 chance of getting one.


----------



## Stuuut

Another thing recently there was a new thread about diablo 3 not supporting surround but i've talked to somebody who was doing surround in beta.


----------



## Lune

Lol i've always wanted to use my 3 screens on Diablo 2... but the resolution mod thing doesn't work since the latest patch







it was possible before ;o imagine teleporting with sorc haha


----------



## dir_d

There are no beta keys, you login to play the beta using your battle.net account.


----------



## Tchernobyl

The quest is indeed quite short, but since that's only a part of act 1, it's fine









Completed the beta with wizard too. It's hilarious how much easier it was than monk. You get bonus xp for killing 5+ monsters at the same time with one spell, and also get bonus xp for chain killing monsters... My monk managed 5-6 simultaneous kills, and a 19 kill streak.

Wizard? 22 simultaneous kills, and a 57 streak


----------



## dir_d

For some reason i like the witch doctor, the class is just different.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


There are no beta keys, you login to play the beta using your battle.net account.


What u mean? I don't need a key to play?

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep;15095757*
> What u mean? I don't need a key to play?
> 
> SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


He's saying you just use your battle.net account... so if it's not one in the beta, you can't play it.


----------



## Lune

Currently playing with the demon hunter


----------



## Quasimojo

I'd like to join the D3 group. Sign me up!


----------



## krazyatom

so sad I can't play beta d3


----------



## Illusive Spectre

Wow!!! That's awesome.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


He's saying you just use your battle.net account... so if it's not one in the beta, you can't play it.


Yes, thank you for clearing that up. I should have not assumed some knew what i meant.


----------



## Bi2on

Add me please









Ahhh ... after the closed BETA we all will be able to enjoy the open BETA right? I can smell the blood already


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Add me please









Ahhh ... after the closed BETA we all will be able to enjoy the open BETA right? I can smell the blood already










And the heavens shall tremble!


----------



## Slow*Jim

For those of you that want to play D2 through again but in 1080p - see link in sig.


----------



## zoodecks

So theres gona be an open beta for diablo 3? when will that be?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoodecks*


So theres gona be an open beta for diablo 3? when will that be?


Never. No open beta says Blizzard.


----------



## razaice

Anyone notice that someone has apparently made some hacks in the beta for different things like invincibility? Sorry I don't have any links but I'm sure you can find some if you look.


----------



## Liselotte

just got an email from them. i got invited to the closed beta


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liselotte;15169367*
> just got an email from them. i got invited to the closed beta


Well glad to see they still sending out, suppose there is still hope for the rest of us.

And at least they not like EA and run out of keys.... lol lol lol

SeNt FrOM mY dOomSdAy DeViCe InSiDe My SuPeR sEcReT uNdErGrOuNd HiDe OuT!


----------



## DEEBS808

Can I join this club.Thanks


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liselotte;15169367*
> just got an email from them. i got invited to the closed beta


----------



## Lettuceman

I got an email too, but I suspect a scam?

diablo3 [email protected] to me

Quote:



"Greetings from Blizzard Entertainment!

We're gearing up for the forthcoming launch of Diablo III and would like to extend you an invitation to participate in the beta test. If you are interested in participating, you need to have a Battle.net account, which you can create on our Battle.net website.

We will flag you for access to the Diablo III beta test when we begin admitting press. You do not need to go through the opt-in process.

To secure your place among the first of Sanctuary's heroes,Please use the following template below to verify your account and information via email.

* Name:
* Battle.account name:
* Password:
* Country:
* E-mail Address:

Thanks and see you all in the Burning Hells!
"


What do you guys think? I mean, it asks for my password, I thought they wouldn't ask for that?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


I got an email too, but I suspect a scam?

diablo3 [email protected] to me

What do you guys think? I mean, it asks for my password, I thought they wouldn't ask for that?


Definite scam.

Quote:



You're Invited: Diablo III Beta Test
Congratulations! You've been selected to participate in the Diablo III beta test.

As a beta test participant, you'll have the chance to check out all five hero classes -- barbarian, witch doctor, wizard, monk, and demon hunter. You'll fight your way through part of Act I and go head-to-skull against the Skeleton King, taking him on alone or cooperatively with other adventurers. You'll also get to meet up with some of the artisans, followers, and other key characters from Sanctuary, and try out the game's skill and crafting systems.

At the same time, you'll be helping us test the stability of the Battle.netÂ® service and fine-tune the game balance prior to launch.

We also invite you to share your Diablo III beta experience with the world! All participants can take screen shots, capture video, and/or publicly disclose information about their beta test experience.

We look forward to hearing your feedback, and we'll see you on Battle.net!

Getting Started
1. Log in to Battle.net.
2. Click on the "Account" button.
3. Click on Diablo III Beta game account listed under "Your Game Accounts".
4. Verify your age.
5. Select Windows or Mac as your operating system to download the beta client.
6. Select "Run" when the installation .exe pop-up box appears.

Note: Your participation in the Diablo III beta test is governed by a Beta Test Agreement that you are required to accept before you can install the beta client.

Questions
Any questions? Check out the FAQ.

Sending Us Feedback
Once you've had a chance to play, we want to hear your thoughts! The game is still a work in progress, and one of the purposes of the beta test is to identify any issues and improve the player experience before the game ships. We encourage you to share your feedback by posting on our Diablo III Beta Forums.

Troubleshooting
If you experience any issues setting up your Battle.net account, review this article.
If you run into any difficulties installing the beta client, please contact technical support either by posting on the appropriate forum or using our web form.


This is what it looks like, on an image :X


----------



## razaice

You should send bogus info to those scam e-mails just so it wastes their time when they try to steal your account.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


What do you guys think? I mean, it asks for my password, I thought they wouldn't ask for that?


Yeah it's a scam. Anything that asks for your password is.


----------



## Liselotte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liselotte*


just got an email from them. i got invited to the closed beta

















I also got an invite yesterday too.







The email came in at 8:11 PM Est.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*












Well, in fact I do . . . sadly I can also confirm that Blizzard isn't providing much bandwidth for this download. It's taking forever to be ready.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*


I got an email too, but I suspect a scam?

diablo3 [email protected] to me

What do you guys think? I mean, it asks for my password, I thought they wouldn't ask for that?


As the others have stated, that is a scam. The legit beta emails are actually coming from [email protected] and not [email protected].


----------



## Lettuceman

Yep, just as I thought lol.

Sneaky scammers trying to get on the diablo rage lol.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*


Well, in fact I do . . . sadly I can also confirm that Blizzard isn't providing much bandwidth for this download. It's taking forever to be ready.



















Well, now I'm going to go cry in a corner knowing I'll never see an invite in my inbox


----------



## Chewy

Well im now debating weather or not to even buy this game, im abit concerned about the in-game auction facility, where people with lots of cash can simply buy the best items and run riot in multiplayer, instead of earning the items through playing the game.

This kind of defeates the whole object for me









This video made my day tho


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


Well im now debating weather or not to even buy this game, im abit concerned about the in-game auction facility, where people with lots of cash can simply buy the best items and run riot in multiplayer, instead of earning the items through playing the game.

This kind of defeates the whole object for me









This video made my day tho










OMG. That video was awesome... Don't other players sell the in game items? Wouldnt you be able to make some cash? I think thy are trying to take the gold farmers outta the game with it.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewy*


Well im now debating weather or not to even buy this game, im abit concerned about the in-game auction facility, where people with lots of cash can simply buy the best items and run riot in multiplayer, instead of earning the items through playing the game.

This kind of defeates the whole object for me










Good thing is that it's not an MMO, so it doesn't really matter if some1 would just buy best gear out there since it doesn't affect you game in any way.

As far PvP arenas go, we don't really have a lot of info, we might get some kind of limitations, at least it logical.

Then there's hardcore mode without item auctions







.

In all honesty i don't think it would we as bad as some picture it, for the sake of it item selling was always a part of Diablo, so nothing new here, except for Blizzard making it safe and clean, and having some control over it.


----------



## DoomDash

My friend who has a friend who works at Blizzard may be getting me a key, wish me luck.


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn;15224943*
> Good thing is that it's not an MMO, so it doesn't really matter if some1 would just buy best gear out there since it doesn't affect you game in any way.
> 
> As far PvP arenas go, we don't really have a lot of info, we might get some kind of limitations, at least it logical.
> 
> Then there's hardcore mode without item auctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In all honesty i don't think it would we as bad as some picture it, for the sake of it item selling was always a part of Diablo, so nothing new here, except for Blizzard making it safe and clean, and having some control over it.


No item auctions in HC mode? That's good to hear since hardcore is all I've been playing.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15225072*
> My friend who has a friend who works at Blizzard may be getting me a key, wish me luck.


Good luck! Don't forget to get me one.


----------



## Tchernobyl

So, finally got around to finish the D3 beta with all classes. Verdict?

GIVE ME MOAR.

The monk seems like the toughest to get a hang of/maybe weakest. 
Witch doctor was lulz the entire way through (TOADS TOADS TOAAAAAAAAADS AHAHAHA). 
Barbarian = GROG SMASH!
Wizard is fun, ZAP ZAP ZAP AHAHAHAHA
Demon hunter is a bit more complex (less so than monk), but very fun. And range is awesome


----------



## Peyotero

Best game review ever. That's all the info i needed







Especially the ZAP ZAP part.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peyotero*


Best game review ever. That's all the info i needed







Especially the ZAP ZAP part.


Glad I could help









It was seriously the spell I used the most on wizard when I got it. The initial restriction of only 2 spells (3 at level 6) is rather annoying I find, but understandable... so i stuck with just a few spells, and Electrocute was the best thing ;D


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


OMG. That video was awesome... Don't other players sell the in game items? Wouldnt you be able to make some cash? I think thy are trying to take the gold farmers outta the game with it.


It's actually so that they can profit more. A percentage of each sale will be going to Blizzard. I forget which magazine I read that in though, sorry.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;15253639*
> It's actually so that they can profit more. A percentage of each sale will be going to Blizzard. I forget which magazine I read that in though, sorry.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. They are NOT charging a percentage, they are charging a flat fee per transaction. This means, if it's a 1$ sale or a 100000$ (lol) sale, they will still charge the same thing.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl;15257868*
> Wrong, wrong, wrong. They are NOT charging a percentage, they are charging a flat fee per transaction. This means, if it's a 1$ sale or a 100000$ (lol) sale, they will still charge the same thing.


That's the same thing as a variable percentage. By saying a percentage, it means a piece of a whole. You ASSUMED I said a "fixed percentage". I'm not wrong, you just made an assumption.

Either way, they're doing it to make money (which I'm fine with... it's a business after all).


----------



## TiFFman

Would love to be a part of this club







. Would do anything to get a beta key...


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;15258512*
> That's the same thing as a variable percentage. By saying a percentage, it means a piece of a whole. You ASSUMED I said a "fixed percentage". I'm not wrong, you just made an assumption.
> 
> Either way, they're doing it to make money (which I'm fine with... it's a business after all).


..now you're just arguing semantics. If the fee is a flat, say, $0.15, then that's a flat fee. *Any* person will assume that when a "percentage" is mentioned, that fee fluctuates depending on how large the sale is. If the fee DOESN'T fluctuate, then the whole term of "percentage" falls flat. Adding the term "variable percentage" (while admittedly correct) is just muddying the whole concept, and people are already confused as is with the whole auction house business.

Saying "flat fee" causes far less confusion than using percentage, even if one clarifies it as being variable.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


..now you're just arguing semantics. If the fee is a flat, say, $0.15, then that's a flat fee. *Any* person will assume that when a "percentage" is mentioned, that fee fluctuates depending on how large the sale is. If the fee DOESN'T fluctuate, then the whole term of "percentage" falls flat. Adding the term "variable percentage" (while admittedly correct) is just muddying the whole concept, and people are already confused as is with the whole auction house business.

Saying "flat fee" causes far less confusion than using percentage, even if one clarifies it as being variable.


I'm not just arguing semantics. The reason I stated it as I did was so that I would be correct if it were a flat fee or fixed percentage. I did so because I did not have the source available and could not remember which was correct.

I guess what I'm trying to get at is that you shouldn't have made it such a point to say I was wrong, wrong, wrong, when in fact I was not. Too many people on OCN are quick to denounce other members.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Blizzard *themselves* have stated that they're doing a flat fee, hence my saying that a percentage was wrong


----------



## WBaS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Blizzard *themselves* have stated that they're doing a flat fee, hence my saying that a percentage was wrong










:facepalm: I'm not arquing whether it's a flat fee or a "percentage". You're not seeing my point. You even said yourself that I'm right in your last post.

Flat rate = variable percentage as price changes
Fixed percentage = same percentage as price changes
percentage = flat rate or fixed percentage (most would assume the latter, but that does not make it wrong)

If you say it is a flat rate, then great. But I was talking about a specific source, which I do not have in front of me, and that I could not remember which way they stated the fee. I left it vague so that I could be right either way.


----------



## DoomDash

These are pretty informative on D3 info from Blizzcon in case you missed it:

Part I:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLFAYh8M4cg[/ame[/URL]]

Part II:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlsLCa1eE1o[/ame[/URL]]

Part III:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DafMgVWR7rg&[/ame[/URL]]

Part IV:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnDCmvWqG5s&[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## WBaS

A lot of people say that they've become less and less interested in D3. But the more I learn about the game, the more I want to kill demons! I want MOAR!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


A lot of people say that they've become less and less interested in D3. But the more I learn about the game, the more I want to kill demons! I want MOAR!


Those people are clearly insane









Also, for those who have not seen the other news posts:

http://us.media.blizzard.com/wow/pro...wap/en-us.html

This is a promotion for an annual pass of WOW. If you pay for one year of WOW (not all at the same time, you can do so monthly), you will get Diablo 3 for free on release, as a "rental" of sorts. Once that year is fully paid for (uninterrupted), you get to keep Diablo 3.

If you do this and get Collector's edition, you get 4 months credit towards these 12 months, so you basically get the price of normal diablo 3 credited to you.

Oh, and a *****in' mount in WOW too, but hey! Free diablo


----------



## DoomDash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2kI6IEtHvU&[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## KingAlkaiser

I still do not like the idea of auction house/no skill tree/no attributes/ being able to use any skills 24/7/easy mode.

but i am ashamed to say i am blizzards/diablo ***** and will probably wind up buying anyways lol.

one thing i am really scared of in these videos is the mention of world of warcraft in various parts of the videos which i wish they stay FAR...........really FAR away from, WoW has absolutely nothing to do with diablo and i wish for them to keep it that way.


----------



## Tchernobyl

WOW only deals with diablo in the case of some mechanics. WOW is immensely popular as an online game, which Diablo 3 is as well (or at least, can let you play multiplayer). It's a given that they would learn from WOW and apply stuff to it.

You'll have fun once you play the game, I can guarantee that


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser;15434644*
> I still do not like the idea of auction house/no skill tree/no attributes/ being able to use any skills 24/7/easy mode.
> 
> but i am ashamed to say i am blizzards/diablo ***** and will probably wind up buying anyways lol.
> 
> one thing i am really scared of in these videos is the mention of world of warcraft in various parts of the videos which i wish they stay FAR...........really FAR away from, WoW has absolutely nothing to do with diablo and i wish for them to keep it that way.


Blizzard wants people to feel free to change the way they play their characters, but they still want specialization. They're playing around with the idea that you can only change which skills you have slotted while in town. Every player will have various preferences as to which skills they use, and then also which runes they will equip for each skill.

And for 24/7 easy mode... D2 was not hard at all. Supposedly, D3 ramps up difficulty quite a bit more. By the time you're in inferno, I think the game will be way more challenging than D2 ever was.


----------



## TerrabyteX

I want in too


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;15447790*
> And for 24/7 easy mode... D2 was not hard at all. Supposedly, D3 ramps up difficulty quite a bit more. By the time you're in inferno, I think the game will be way more challenging than D2 ever was.


I think that the Willowisp and Bone Fetishs are the hardest monsters in the game on hell mode in D2







. That is unless your trying to run hell with a non cookie cutter hell approved build.


----------



## Yuki457

Signed up


----------



## jwalker150

Loved all the stuff from Blizzcon concerning Diablo III.
can I get added to this group? Much appreciated.


----------



## Bradeno

I would also like to join this club. I'm not in many clubs, but this is one that I want to be in.


----------



## Tchernobyl

For those in the beta, there's an upcoming character wipe possibly as soon as this afternoon for a new patch. I believe they mentioned this at blizzcon, that there would be some decently large changes. Hell if I could remember which though


----------



## Tweak17emon

would like to report that i just got my beta invite.

*queue CSI intro*

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon;15555585*
> would like to report that i just got my beta invite.
> 
> *queue CSI intro*
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Wait until the patch then, unless you don't care that the character will be wiped


----------



## Tweak17emon

i wont get to play for 2-3 days tbh.... either way i wont care. i just wana enjoy the game.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Oh, no worries about that. It's fun as hell







I can't wait for the full release. Preordered the collector's ed


----------



## Epona

Hey all, my roommate's friend got into the beta and so I get to play through it now as well. Anyone else looking to do some coop? I've played through once as a witch doctor and I wanna try some other classes. I can also stream gameplay if people want to watch.


----------



## DoomDash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv7bTG76UAY&[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Peyotero

is it out yet?


----------



## Tchernobyl

A canadian gamestop has listed a release date of February 2nd, if I recall correctly, but of course this is unconfirmed









So, no~


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Been listed with that date on lots of sites







amazon was one of the first that I seen. I talked about it somewhere else in this thread or another d3 thread on here.

<3Diablo.


----------



## Epona

Everyone check their e-mails, I just got my Diablo 3 Beta invite! I would like you all to know that I'm on the same level of importance as notch in Blizzard's eyes.


----------



## iARDAs

Puffffff

Why do i have a feeling that the game will be available near the holiday seasons in 2012???


----------



## k0rnh0li0

thats what i'm saying. if you hear its coming FEB thats a lie. i would say july and @ the end of the year.

only option for 2012 no way its going to be out that early in Q1


----------



## Tchernobyl

They've been working with the aim/hope to release Q4 THIS year. They haven't been able to, so Q1 2012 is the likeliest we'll get.


----------



## pjBSOD

Just got done playing the beta as Monk... absolutely incredible. I went in having very low expectations as an avid D2 LoD player, but I was blown away. Can't wait for the full game.


----------



## Mongol

I just got my Beta invite...can't wait to get in and play! Pity I'm at work.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Just got done playing the beta as Monk... absolutely incredible. I went in having very low expectations as an avid D2 LoD player, but I was blown away. Can't wait for the full game.


Monk is definitely fun as hell. I can't wait for some of the higher level abilities. It does feel tougher, at least in early levels, compared to the other classes though.

Wizard is just LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL the entire way through


----------



## hondajt

Had no idea the beta was out, but I bought a WoW annual pass, so I should have access. I'm excited!!!

*edit sadface. Not the case. That was only the beta for the WoW expansion.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt*
> 
> Had no idea the beta was out, but I bought a WoW annual pass, so I should have access. I'm excited!!!


The annual pass is for the NEXT beta, which is for Mists of pandaria. As far as I'm aware, you don't get a d3 beta from an annual pass. Might still get one normally from being signed up for the d3 beta selection on your battle.net account, though.


----------



## FiveEYZ

i'd like to join this club, allready pre-ordered collector's edition xD


----------



## skwannabe

Yes I got my invite for beta as well! Awesome, perfect timing! No work this whole week! Sweet!


----------



## Crazy9000

Blizzard, Y U NO GIVE BETA?


----------



## Myrtl

^









I swear they know I plan on buying the game anyways, so they think I won't mind waiting...


----------



## LilScrappyD

I'd love to join please =D


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001714

official diablo 3 t-shirt sold by blizz... with this version of the logo.


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## FiveEYZ

ohh my xD


----------



## LilScrappyD

does anyone have beta and know if the level 12 barb 1 hand axe can be randomly crafted with elemental damage?
the level 9 mace can which takes it to anywhere from 23-25 dps per mace.
ive been crafting the level 12 axe for a while now and cant seem to find info on it anywhere else anybody know?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001714
> official diablo 3 t-shirt sold by blizz... with this version of the logo.


Are you serious?! That's awesome!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Are you serious?! That's awesome!


It's not april 1st, they're totally serious


----------



## Zulli85

Somebody has beta access..


----------



## pjBSOD

Played Monk in the beta, going to try Witch Doctor sometime soon.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Blizzard, Y U NO GIVE BETA?


^This


----------



## firestorm1

playing as demon hunter. so far, d3 has lived to my expetations. can not wait until this game comes out.


----------



## Zulli85

Would like to mention that albeit the beta is short and easy to play through, the game is a lottttt of fun. Every aspect of it is above and beyond anything that DII was, and that is saying a lot. FYI I played a LOT of DII and got into trading on D2JSP a good bit. Really can't wait until they either lengthen the beta (which is unlikely) or just release the game. I'm anxious to get a full experience and get to the harder difficulties. Huge thumbs up though.


----------



## Stuuut

Hey just a question... i heared somewhere that it won't be a boss grinding fest anymore like in D2... but what will it be then?? Just mob slaying or what?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Pretty much. There's plenty of "rare" monsters hanging around, and those will have a high chance of dropping good stuff too. I think legendaries may be restricted to bosses, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## firestorm1

i j ust finished killing the skeleton king. my only gripe about the whole thing is the disconnects. i think i had 8 of them. other than that, i enjoyed every minute. now to mess aroound with the other characters.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Pretty much. There's plenty of "rare" monsters hanging around, and those will have a high chance of dropping good stuff too. I think legendaries may be restricted to bosses, but don't quote me on that.


So if only bosses will drop Legendary's its still the same but harder and more annoying i guess since you need a quest for the bosses right?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> So if only bosses will drop Legendary's its still the same but harder and more annoying i guess since you need a quest for the bosses right?


Honestly, I've forgotten the quote. I THINK legendaries may be from anything, but I don't know. I think something like diablo3.net or some fansite may have a quote somewhere, if you look around :X


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hey just a question... i heared somewhere that it won't be a boss grinding fest anymore like in D2... but what will it be then?? Just mob slaying or what?


I'm guessing it won't be much different than DII. Can't be sure though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i j ust finished killing the skeleton king. my only gripe about the whole thing is the disconnects. i think i had 8 of them. other than that, i enjoyed every minute. now to mess aroound with the other characters.


Thats kind of strange I guess, I've literally had 0 issues. No discs, bugs, or anything of the like. I've only played it for a few hours though.


----------



## LilScrappyD

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by firestorm1 View Post
> 
> i j ust finished killing the skeleton king. my only gripe about the whole thing is the disconnects. i think i had 8 of them. other than that, i enjoyed every minute. now to mess aroound with the other characters. biggrin.gif
> 
> Thats kind of strange I guess, I've literally had 0 issues. No discs, bugs, or anything of the like. I've only played it for a few hours though.


ive gotten ALOT of disconnects and errors when trying to log it. sometimes i have to sit there and re-paste my pass in for 10 minutes just to log in. GREAT GAME THO!


----------



## zoodecks

2012 1st post I WIN.
Kinda sad the thread has been abandoned for 30+ days now, I mean comon you avid Diablo 3 fans, wheres the hype gone?
I'm sooo psyched for its realse, anyone know of any updates as to when D3 gets released.

Edit: You should have all finished and got bored of skyrim by now, Back to the task at hand and that is DIABLO III


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, it's really not even interesting at the moment. There's no new news aside from a possible discussed set release date... other than that, we have a beta that takes no more than an hour to actually beat, so that's not even fun to do.

It's just getting old waiting, so I have stopped caring.


----------



## zoodecks

Even though its coming out.... THIS YEAR theres been no hype?
comon members what ever happened to this"The OCN Diablo 3 Club is for all OCN members that are so madly excited about Diablo 3, that they can barely speak without squealing."

Also FYI the beta has been clocked at 17min 30 secs try beet that time fellaz







with a fresh toon. lvl 1


----------



## zoodecks

Godamn people -_- stilllll no hype. WAKE UP.


----------



## SafeKlok

It's _still_ not out, and the last bit of hype was that they've turned it into a gold selling platform.


----------



## iARDAs

I will be all over in this thread when the game is out


----------



## tuffstuff

i cant believe im not in on this. but would love a release date from blizzard soon.


----------



## iARDAs

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4325959/Systems_Changes-1_19_2012#blog

So the release date is pretty much 2013 than?


----------



## kofman13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4325959/Systems_Changes-1_19_2012#blog
> So the release date is pretty much 2013 than?


pretty much


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4325959/Systems_Changes-1_19_2012#blog
> So the release date is pretty much 2013 than?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kofman13*
> 
> pretty much


That article doesn't say a word about nor hint at a release date.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That article doesn't say a word about nor hint at a release date.


They're implying since they're still working on changing systems that's we've got at least another year ahead of us.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> They're implying since they're still working on changing systems that's we've got at least another year ahead of us.


That is an assumption you are making. A year? Really? You could be right but I doubt it, we just don't know.

Edit - I could argue it'll be out sooner rather than later because of the below quote. Rather than making the Mystic different which would have prolonged the game's release further they decided to remove it to save time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battle.net*
> Thus, we're removing the Mystic artisan. As we look at the big picture, the Mystic simply wasn't adding anything to our customization system. Enhancement was really just the socket and gem system with a different name, and it would prolong the release of the game even further to go back to the drawing board and differentiate it, so we'll revisit the Mystic and enhancements at a later time. Removing her from the game took some time, but it's nowhere near the efforts that would be required to flesh out a better customization system. We hope she'll be able to join your caravan in the future, but for now we're going to focus on the extensive customization options the game already offers.


----------



## Shrak

I never said that's what I was assuming. I said that's what they were (being the ones you quoted who said 2013).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I never said that's what I was assuming. I said that's what they were (being the ones you quoted who said 2013).


Where did they say 2013? I will apologize and eat my words if I am mistaken.


----------



## iARDAs

Actually 2013 was just my wild guess


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Where did they say 2013? I will apologize and eat my words if I am mistaken.


Do you even read the posts you quote? -.-;


----------



## TerrabyteX

Count me in brah


----------



## Saancho

would like to join the Diablo III club!! cant wait 4 this game!! and i get it for free!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Do you even read the posts you quote? -.-;


Oh. By "they" I thought you meant Blizzard not the other people posting in this thread. My bad.


----------



## sugiik

oh blizzard cmmon im getting old...


----------



## We Gone

Its going to be *Diablo III +I* when it gets here.........


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Its going to be *Diablo III +I* when it gets here.........


Yeah you are right

They should better leave 3 out and just name the game Diablo 4

or Diablo Forever *cough Duke Nukem cough*


----------



## Tchernobyl

Oh do be quiet









Unlike the Duke, Blizz's taking time to make the game GOOD. Duke Nukem was taking time because they were doing who knows what









(seriously. The beta alone is fun as hell. Too short, but still fun)


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> or Diablo Forever *cough Duke Nukem cough*


Had to laugh a bit at that one.









But yeah, crossing my fingers for a realease within the next few months. I have full respect for their work and the fact that they want to release a game they see as fully finished. But that said, this is taking forever. I am getting impatient, thats for sure, been holding my head cool for a few years now pretending that the news about D III didn't exsist.

And yeah Tchernobyl, I guess the beta alone is fun as hell for those who get's to play it. For the rest of us, we'll just have to wait... wait... and wait.

Anyhow though, Jay has a point that a great game won't be remembered if it's late, only if it's great. But for now that isn't to comforting, know I will forget about all the delays and stuff once I have it, but for now... the wait... bah









Oh well, will just have to play arround with other games to kill time. On the bright side Mass Effect 3 isn't far away.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Had to laugh a bit at that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, crossing my fingers for a realease within the next few months. I have full respect for their work and the fact that they want to release a game they see as fully finished. But that said, this is taking forever. I am getting impatient, thats for sure, been holding my head cool for a few years now pretending that the news about D III didn't exsist.
> And yeah Tchernobyl, I guess the beta alone is fun as hell for those who get's to play it. For the rest of us, we'll just have to wait... wait... and wait.
> Anyhow though, Jay has a point that a great game won't be remembered if it's late, only if it's great. But for now that isn't to comforting, know I will forget about all the delays and stuff once I have it, but for now... the wait... bah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, will just have to play arround with other games to kill time. On the bright side Mass Effect 3 isn't far away.


I agree. Did you know that Blizzard actually announced Diablo III in June of 2008? It might go beyond 4 years since its announcement by the time it is released. Like you said I don't mind waiting but damn, 4ish years? They have even admitted that they announce all of their games too early, haha.


----------



## Nickzorz91

I can't believe the game was announced this long ago and we don't even have any glimpses of anything other than the first act!


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I agree. Did you know that Blizzard actually announced Diablo III in June of 2008? It might go beyond 4 years since its announcement by the time it is released. Like you said I don't mind waiting but damn, 4ish years? They have even admitted that they announce all of their games too early, haha.


Yeah damn, Diablo III were actually one of the reasons I built my current i7 rig, which I'm now going to replace within the next month or two with my new build!








Hopefully I won't come to the point of doing a third build before it's released.
And yeah, they should hold back their announcements for new games at least a couple of years









But yeah, damn... 4ish years, long time...


----------



## AMD_Freak

wonder if this Club will ever get updated or is it time to start a new one or get one of the MoDs transfer the leadership to another member its been almost 7months since the last (6/4/11 at 5:14am)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Yeah damn, Diablo III were actually one of the reasons I built my current i7 rig, which I'm now going to replace within the next month or two with my new build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I won't come to the point of doing a third build before it's released.
> And yeah, they should hold back their announcements for new games at least a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, damn... 4ish years, long time...


Dunno if you have played the beta or not but I can tell you it actually runs pretty well on my sig rig @1080p. IIRC everything is at medium or high except AA. Not sure exactly as I haven't played the beta in a while. Love my 8800GT and E6600 haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> wonder if this Club will ever get updated or is it time to start a new one or get one of the MoDs transfer the leadership to another member its been almost 7months since the last (6/4/11 at 5:14am)


I would be willing to keep the thread updated but I don't know how transferring it would work. I would also change the title to like Diablo III information and discussion thread. Clubs are pretty meaningless, imo.

You can check out the Dota 2 information and discussion thread in my sig to see what I would more/less do.


----------



## iARDAs

Wow this thread started in 2008 LOL

anyway.

The OPs last ever message to the community was back in 2011 November.

I dont think he is very active lately.


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno if you have played the beta or not but I can tell you it actually runs pretty well on my sig rig @1080p. IIRC everything is at medium or high except AA. Not sure exactly as I haven't played the beta in a while. Love my 8800GT and E6600 haha.


No I have not played the beta, didn't get picked for it sadly. Or, somewhat glad for it as well, then I can hold all the excitement to the full game is released.. which hopefully is this millenium...









Anyhow, the reason it made my build my current rig were because before that I only had a laptop. Had just moved into my new appartment, so funds were low.. but the news on D III boosted the plans for a gaming rig.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Anyhow, the reason it made my build my current rig were because before that I only had a laptop. Had just moved into my new appartment, so funds were low.. but the news on D III boosted the plans for a gaming rig.


and looks like D3 won't even make use of half of it

It's really sad, I would hope the graphics and special effects are at least comparable to SC2 in ultra


----------



## kevindd992002

When will this be released?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When will this be released?


Thats a mystery that noone knows.

Dont expect it before summer thats for sure.

Best Guess is around christmas 2012


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When will this be released?


No one can say for sure and it seems as if everyone has their own estimations. Just have to wait it out a little longer.


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats a mystery that noone knows.
> Dont expect it before summer thats for sure.
> Best Guess is around christmas 2012


Oh noes, thats when the world ends.. and I who really hoped to at least get a few good months with the game!
















Anyhow, let's cross our fingers for a 2012 release. Hopefully within Q2. But yeah, no need to get the hopes all the way up given past history.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Oh noes, thats when the world ends.. and I who really hoped to at least get a few good months with the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, let's cross our fingers for a 2012 release. Hopefully within Q2. But yeah, no need to get the hopes all the way up given past history.


i think it might be the reason the world ends.....

The lord is coming back....


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i think it might be the reason the world ends.....
> The lord is coming back....


Of course, there we have it!

Or it might be the date all Diablo fans goes crazy and trashed the everything over their frustration of Diablo III being delayed yet again, lol
















But yeah, hoping for something on this side of the summer, although I guess the chances for that are slim enough so I won't exactly hold my breath for it. But I'm trying all I can to keep my motivation up in this long long wait.







I'll need to take a vacation from the world a week or two once it's in my hands I guess


----------



## Tchernobyl

It'll be D3, HOTS and Pandaria in that order, methinks, for their three current projects ~


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> It'll be D3, HOTS and Pandaria in that order, methinks, for their three current projects ~


it depends

if diablo *must* come out first BUT gets delayed, that will make SC2 WoL and HotS a 2-year long gap, or even worse

and if they continue this trend.....seriously, completing a game for reals with expansion sets AFTER ORIGINAL RELEASE FOUR YEARS AGO?

oh that would really piss somebody off


----------



## Slow*Jim

After playing Skyrim and D3 beta back to back, I have pretty much completely lost any hype I built up for D3. IMO it's not nearly as fun as D2 is with 1080p fix. And for such a long development period, it's really a poor effort in comparison to what the developers did with Skyrim


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> and looks like D3 won't even make use of half of it
> It's really sad, I would hope the graphics and special effects are at least comparable to SC2 in ultra


The Diablo series graphics were always WAY behind the times. This partly lead to the success of the game, since anyone could play it. Remember Diablo II is only 256 color lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The Diablo series graphics were always WAY behind the times. This partly lead to the success of the game, since anyone could play it. Remember Diablo II is only 256 color lol.


You can pretty much say that about any Blizzard game at the time of its release. Blizzard isn't exactly known for bringing groundbreaking visuals to the table.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You can pretty much say that about any Blizzard game at the time of its release. Blizzard isn't exactly known for bringing groundbreaking visuals to the table.


Except in their videos


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Except in their videos


True. The DIII trailer looks pretty amazing haha.


----------



## iARDAs

There isnt any texture packs or FULL HD version of Diablo 2 right guys?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> There isnt any texture packs or FULL HD version of Diablo 2 right guys?


None that are supported by Blizzard, no. I know there are a lot of mods and hacks for the game but I don't know anything about them. I always played legit on B.net without any third party software.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> There isnt any texture packs or FULL HD version of Diablo 2 right guys?


There's billions of mods with different gameplay and different textures, and there is also a mod that increases the resolution.


----------



## ColdHardCash

So many people are critical of Diablo 3 or the people who are positive are stuck playing beta and have no time to waste elsewhere.

It looks like diablo 3 is going to have alot of whingers.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> It'll be D3, HOTS and Pandaria in that order, methinks, for their three current projects ~


either way it would be silly of them to release those 3 games right after the other.. so im thinking itll be a 1 game every 4 months type of thing.. so maybe we might see one of those titles some time in may.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Hmmm, we need a new "Official D3 Thread"...

http://www.overclock.net/t/350746/official-diablo-3-thread/120

Was last updated like 3 years ago...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hmmm, we need a new "Official D3 Thread"...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/350746/official-diablo-3-thread/120
> Was last updated like 3 years ago...


I PM'd a mod about taking this thread over and he said it would be okay but I haven't heard from him in a few days. I want to take it over and change the title to like the "Diablo III discussion and Club Thread" or something along those lines.


----------



## DevilDriver

O'yea get this thread going again.
I can not wait for D3. did the year contract of WoW to get it for free and pre download










still waiting on that pre download so I know its not close to release yet


----------



## Zulli85

Just pm'd a mod again about getting owner ship of this thread. It was 6 days since I last pm'd him so I figured what the heck I might as well again.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just pm'd a mod again about getting owner ship of this thread. It was 6 days since I last pm'd him so I figured what the heck I might as well again.


I made a diablo 3 discussion and information thread today in pc games section. Only got 1 response though


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I made a diablo 3 discussion and information thread today in pc games section. Only got 1 response though


I see. I was actually just about to let everyone know that the OP was transferred to me in this thread so I can update it etc. I'm in the process of updating the OP right now as well. We could work together on it if you would like.

If anyone has any suggestions as to what I should put in it, please let me know and I will take care of it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I made a diablo 3 discussion and information thread today in pc games section. Only got 1 response though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. I was actually just about to let everyone know that the OP was transferred to me in this thread so I can update it etc. I'm in the process of updating the OP right now as well. We could work together on it if you would like.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions as to what I should put in it, please let me know and I will take care of it.
Click to expand...

Feel free to steal anything from my thread, since it looks like it will be desolate anyways. Put quite a bit of information in there


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Feel free to steal anything from my thread, since it looks like it will be desolate anyways. Put quite a bit of information in there


Yeah I plan on putting a bunch of stuff in it. Gonna have links, videos, updates, etc. I'll take a look at yours, thanks.

Edit - The creator of this thread used the rich text editor and you apparently cannot change it back to BBCode once the post has been submitted. It is going to take me a while to figure out how to use it but I'll get there. I obviously have 0 experience using a rich text editor or HTML for that matter so please be patient with me.


----------



## sockpirate

mmmmm the beta was pretty for for the first run through i did. Skeleton king at lvl 10. I played as monk and she was super fun!!! Gonna try the magic classes next.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Monk is the one class I still haven't played through with yet









For some reason they just don't seem appealing to me.

Now Barbarian on the other hand..


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like I'm the only one who didn't get the beta







. I have two bnet accounts even, both with D2&LOD.


----------



## Lefty67

Any news on release date?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> Any news on release date?


According to Blizzard, it's still "Early 2012".

It was predicted that we would/will get something this week, because Blizzard's Q4 2011 conference call is tomorrow. The Blizzard family of websites was also under maintenance for most of the night/early morning (they were down for about 12 hours). So keep your eyes peeled over the next couple days for something.


----------



## offroadz

demon hunter ftw


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> demon hunter ftw


My 2nd favorite


----------



## rusky1

Count me in!

My D3 beta account name is 'rusky' if anyone wants to play sometime.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Played beta on a friends account, got every character to 13. Favorite character is still witch doctor with monk/wizard being 2nd.
Got the overachiever achievement for my friend


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Played beta on a friends account, got every character to 13. Favorite character is still witch doctor with monk/wizard being 2nd.
> Got the overachiever achievement for my friend


Just so you and your friend are aware, Achievements will not stay with the account after beta ends. Grats though


----------



## Born2rade

I'm pretty pissed that i cannot play Diablo 3 Beta. I went to try to download it and it says i'm to young to play. I'm 26 years old.............

Accidently put 1995 instead of 85....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> I'm pretty pissed that i cannot play Diablo 3 Beta. I went to try to download it and it says i'm to young to play. I'm 26 years old.............


Hahaha are you serious?? You should probably try checking your account info to see if you entered in a bogus birthday when you made the account.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Just so you and your friend are aware, Achievements will not stay with the account after beta ends. Grats though


Didn't think they would but I still wanted to do it


----------



## dajposkakac

when are we gonna get beta in Europe?








btw please add meee


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67*
> 
> Any news on release date?


Not yet no but there have been rumors that we are going to get something this week. I will also keep the OP updated as news becomes available so keep an eye on this thread!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> I'm pretty pissed that i cannot play Diablo 3 Beta. I went to try to download it and it says i'm to young to play. I'm 26 years old.............
> Accidently put 1995 instead of 85....


Hahah wat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> when are we gonna get beta in Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw please add meee


Added!

In case you guys didn't notice I now have the OP in this thread and I overhauled it last night. I will keep it updated with any news that I feel is important but if there is something you would like to see in it let me know! Feel free to PM me or post a reply.

How does everyone feel about the OCN Diablo III Club thing? I don't find much of a point in it but I'm curious to see what you guys think.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not yet no but there have been rumors that we are going to get something this week. I will also keep the OP updated as news becomes available so keep an eye on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah wat.
> Added!
> In case you guys didn't notice I now have the OP in this thread and I overhauled it last night. I will keep it updated with any news that I feel is important but if there is something you would like to see in it let me know! Feel free to PM me or post a reply.
> How does everyone feel about the OCN Diablo III Club thing? I don't find much of a point in it but I'm curious to see what you guys think.


No point for a club imo. Just a list of names to scroll through in the op :-/


----------



## Iscaria

I'm glad they're taking their sweet time with this game. By the time they release it it's gonna be obsolete. There was a time when I could've convinced my friends to get this game so we could play it together, but now with SWTOR that's probably not gonna happen. I don't understand what's taking so long it's not like this game is that radically different from Diablo 2.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> I'm glad they're taking their sweet time with this game. By the time they release it it's gonna be obsolete. There was a time when I could've convinced my friends to get this game so we could play it together, but now with SWTOR that's probably not gonna happen. I don't understand what's taking so long it's not like this game is that radically different from Diablo 2.


Agreed. No game should take 10+ years to develop.

I'm going to have a hard time splitting my time between this and GW2. Hopefully one of them gets delayed and the other releases soon!


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Agreed. No game should take 10+ years to develop.
> I'm going to have a hard time splitting my time between this and GW2. Hopefully one of them gets delayed and the other releases soon!


Yeah I'm pretty much fed up with Blizzard. Starcraft 2 wasn't anywhere close to the masterpiece they could've made, they scrapped the Ghost project, and now they can't even set a release date for this game cause they want to lead consumers along with a carrot tied to a string. But hey, when you're raking in the cash from WoW you can make any business decisions you want and still turn a profit.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty much fed up with Blizzard. Starcraft 2 wasn't anywhere close to the masterpiece they could've made, they scrapped the Ghost project, and now they can't even set a release date for this game cause they want to lead consumers along with a carrot tied to a string. But hey, when you're raking in the cash from WoW you can make any business decisions you want and still turn a profit.


Totally agree. It's sad because they sacrifice time/quality of their games to implement the features that will make money (Diablo 3 RMAH, SC2 map marketplace, etc). Their philosophy used to be "make good games, the money follows" now I believe it's money takes priority over good games..

(Please don't take this the wrong way. I am going to LOVE Diablo 3 because it will be an amazing game, I'm just saying it would have been out last year if it weren't for the RMAH)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty much fed up with Blizzard. Starcraft 2 wasn't anywhere close to the masterpiece they could've made, they scrapped the Ghost project, and now they can't even set a release date for this game cause they want to lead consumers along with a carrot tied to a string. But hey, when you're raking in the cash from WoW you can make any business decisions you want and still turn a profit.


Pretty sure Starcraft II is an amazing game. I enjoyed it a lot, beat the campaign on hard and brutal and then got to solo Diamond League. Stopped playing though because of Dota and Dota 2.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Monk is the one class I still haven't played through with yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they just don't seem appealing to me.
> Now Barbarian on the other hand..


Dude if you like Barbarian then you MUST try monk, to me it play how the barbarian should! Super close quarters with that ability that draws in enemies and you just annihilate them !


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Agreed. No game should take 10+ years to develop.
> I'm going to have a hard time splitting my time between this and GW2. Hopefully one of them gets delayed and the other releases soon!


It hasn't taken anywhere near 10 years to develop. They didn't start working on it until a year or two before it was announced.

Why they waited so long to start developing is the real question.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It hasn't taken anywhere near 10 years to develop. They didn't start working on it until a year or two before it was announced.
> Why they waited so long to start developing is the real question.


Know your facts bro!









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_III#Development


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty sure Starcraft II is an amazing game. I enjoyed it a lot, beat the campaign on hard and brutal and then got to solo Diamond League. Stopped playing though because of Dota and Dota 2.


I'm not saying it was a bad game, but it definitely wasn't amazing. Starcraft was amazing. They nailed every aspect of that game and it became a household name. I remember friends I made in school who never played games before would suddenly talk about their private Battle.net chat room and how they zerg rushed some noob last night. They kept the gameplay similar in the sequel, but they took all the magic out of it. There were no chat rooms at launch, but I think they patched to add them, and there is no LAN support. Sure it's an enjoyable game, but it doesn't even hold a candle to Brood War. For that reason I'm not going to shell out 60 bucks and additional money for each expansion when I already own Brood War.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> I'm not saying it was a bad game, but it definitely wasn't amazing. Starcraft was amazing. They nailed every aspect of that game and it became a household name. I remember friends I made in school who never played games before would suddenly talk about their private Battle.net chat room and how they zerg rushed some noob last night. They kept the gameplay similar in the sequel, but they took all the magic out of it. There were no chat rooms at launch, but I think they patched to add them, and there is no LAN support. Sure it's an enjoyable game, but it doesn't even hold a candle to Brood War. For that reason I'm not going to shell out 60 bucks and additional money for each expansion when I already own Brood War.


Starcraft 2 didn't have the "feel" of the first one in my opinion.

I played the beta a couple times, never touched it again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Know your facts bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_III#Development


They fired the team that was working on it back then and scrapped all their work. Don't think that counts







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They fired the team that was working on it back then and scrapped all their work. Don't think that counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But were they working on "Diablo 3"? Yes, they were. Just because the game has been overhauled a few times during development doesn't mean that the final product is not a result of the past 10 years.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> I'm not saying it was a bad game, but it definitely wasn't amazing. Starcraft was amazing. They nailed every aspect of that game and it became a household name. I remember friends I made in school who never played games before would suddenly talk about their private Battle.net chat room and how they zerg rushed some noob last night. They kept the gameplay similar in the sequel, but they took all the magic out of it. There were no chat rooms at launch, but I think they patched to add them, and there is no LAN support. Sure it's an enjoyable game, but it doesn't even hold a candle to Brood War. For that reason I'm not going to shell out 60 bucks and additional money for each expansion when I already own Brood War.


I respectfully disagree.









There are indeed chat rooms now and the lack of a LAN feature is an overblown issue, it doesn't matter to me at all or 99.8% of Starcraft players. You can keep playing Brood War with 14 year old graphics instead of SCII, doesn't bother me any.







I'm not trying to imply that SCII has the best visuals in the world but I find them quite pleasing.


----------



## solsamurai

I'm still hoping for a release by 2015.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'm still hoping for a release by 2015.


If it doesn't come out this year I probably will not be buying it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> If it doesn't come out this year I probably will not be buying it


Why not? It's not going to change how good the game is.


----------



## DevilDriver

I do not think it is coming any time soon.
My battle.net account still does not have my predownload available yet, and I know in the past I have had wow patches start to predownload a month in advance.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I do not think it is coming any time soon.
> My battle.net account still does not have my predownload available yet, and I know in the past I have had wow patches start to predownload a month in advance.


sometimes they will do that with patches but I have never seen a new game for preload a month in advance, maybe a couple days


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I do not think it is coming any time soon.
> My battle.net account still does not have my predownload available yet, and I know in the past I have had wow patches start to predownload a month in advance.


Yeah I wouldn't expect it within the next month although that would be sweet. I'm hoping it'll be out sometime during the summer. I really have no idea though, just a shot in the dark.


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are indeed chat rooms now and the lack of a LAN feature is an overblown issue, it doesn't matter to me at all or 99.8% of Starcraft players. You can keep playing Brood War with 14 year old graphics instead of SCII, doesn't bother me any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to imply that SCII has the best visuals in the world but I find them quite pleasing.


Actually my co-worker just invited me to a LAN party at his school and one of the games they plan on having a small tournament for is.... wait for it..... Brood Wars. So yes, people still LAN and I'm sure a larger portion than 0.2% of Starcraft fans would enjoy LAN capabilities. And the visuals are still acceptable because they followed the same format of WoW by using "cartoony" graphics that increase the longevity. It's still a better game.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> and looks like D3 won't even make use of half of it
> It's really sad, I would hope the graphics and special effects are at least comparable to SC2 in ultra


But that's the beauty of Diablo. It's always been one of the games that's had horrid graphics. But it's always had the single best game play of any game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> Actually my co-worker just invited me to a LAN party at his school and one of the games they plan on having a small tournament for is.... wait for it..... Brood Wars. So yes, people still LAN and I'm sure a larger portion than 0.2% of Starcraft fans would enjoy LAN capabilities. And the visuals are still acceptable because they followed the same format of WoW by using "cartoony" graphics that increase the longevity. It's still a better game.


I think you should have said "So yes, people still play Brood War." You can still get together with your friends and play SCII at a LAN party.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Q4 2011 Investor Call starts at 1:30! If you have shares in Blizzard you should probably listen









As for us fans, we may get a more precise window of the release date.


----------



## Kahunah

i'd like to join.

also i doubt diablo 3 will be released before the summer time. their beta servers are crashing constantly...i'm also 99.9% sure they'll completely scrap their entire iteration of the current game and start over from the drawing boards again at least 4 more times before the decide to announce a soft release date.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i'd like to join.
> also i doubt diablo 3 will be released before the summer time. their beta servers are crashing constantly...i'm also 99.9% sure they'll completely scrap their entire iteration of the current game and start over from the drawing boards again at least 4 more times before the decide to announce a soft release date.


Haha sounds about right









But I sure hope they can get the game into our hands soon as they claim. Been looking forward to this for far too long!


----------



## kdon

Just got a beta key and played it through on a wizard... loving the lack of gimmicky/silly stuff from D2 (runes to be duped, barbs w/ mana, horadric cube, etc) the beta has me extremely excited for the game! I just hope it is more in-depth and fleshed out when it is released, as the feature set seems a little weak at the moment.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Just got a beta key and played it through on a wizard... loving the lack of gimmicky/silly stuff from D2 (runes to be duped, barbs w/ mana, horadric cube, etc) the beta has me extremely excited for the game! I just hope it is more in-depth and fleshed out when it is released, as the feature set seems a little weak at the moment.


I have no doubt runes will be reintroduced at some point. For D2 they added a whole other reason to keep playing. And they could have easily fixed the duping solution over the years.


----------



## Kahunah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Just got a beta key and played it through on a wizard... loving the lack of gimmicky/silly stuff from D2 (runes to be duped, barbs w/ mana, horadric cube, etc) the beta has me extremely excited for the game! I just hope it is more in-depth and fleshed out when it is released, as the feature set seems a little weak at the moment.


why can't barbs have mana? certain skills require the use of magic...make sense...they just can't use them regularly and magic is only to buff physical skills. also cube was great for combining items gems, runes, etc and for rerolling charms. what about opening cows and ubers?

the lack of cube is weird to me and i'm very unsure how they will implement those aspects if they haven't already taken them out.

while i'm on the tangent of ubers...i think it would be sweet if there were some kinds of global/server events that would either happen randomly to a game or there was an active way of making such a thing happen. process to launch the event should be longer then ubers. difficulty required to beat event should be extremely tough and require aspects of different classes to beat ensuring a social dynamic since chat is limited to guild and in game players limited to 4. by different classes i mean 2 or more to ensure dynamic.


----------



## Bobotheklown

If anyone is interested, Torchlight 2 was just delayed to Q2 2012...
http://www.daedalic.de/de/news/Torchlight_II_Entwicklungsphase_verlaengert


----------



## Bobotheklown

Aaaand Delayed to Q2 -_-

Apparently Blizzard's definition of "Early" is as loose as their definition of "Soon"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Q4 2011 Investor Call starts at 1:30! If you have shares in Blizzard you should probably listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for us fans, we may get a more precise window of the release date.


Let us know if you hear any news, i'll update the OP ASAP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> why can't barbs have mana? certain skills require the use of magic...make sense...they just can't use them regularly and magic is only to buff physical skills. also cube was great for combining items gems, runes, etc and for rerolling charms. what about opening cows and ubers?
> the lack of cube is weird to me and i'm very unsure how they will implement those aspects if they haven't already taken them out.
> while i'm on the tangent of ubers...i think it would be sweet if there were some kinds of global/server events that would either happen randomly to a game or there was an active way of making such a thing happen. process to launch the event should be longer then ubers. difficulty required to beat event should be extremely tough and require aspects of different classes to beat ensuring a social dynamic since chat is limited to guild and in game players limited to 4. by different classes i mean 2 or more to ensure dynamic.


I agree with most of that. I look forward to DIII's version of ubers or he secret cow level. Not to mention the inferno difficulty! The game should be plenty hard and challenging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If anyone is interested, Torchlight 2 was just delayed to Q2 2012...
> http://www.daedalic.de/de/news/Torchlight_II_Entwicklungsphase_verlaengert


I've been meaning to check out the first Torchlight because it is apparently made by the guys that originally developed Diablo. I haven't bothered mostly because I'm busy with Dota 2 and the DIII beta plus it is single player only. I've heard good things about Torchlight, though.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Aaaand Delayed to Q2 -_-
> Apparently Blizzard's definition of "Early" is as loose as their definition of "Soon"


Isn't this par for the course when it comes to Blizzard? (even before the Activision merger)


----------



## d3v0

I cant believe I missed the DIII Beta. Ugh.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Let us know if you hear any news, i'll update the OP ASAP.
> I agree with most of that. I look forward to DIII's version of ubers or he secret cow level. Not to mention the inferno difficulty! The game should be plenty hard and challenging.
> I've been meaning to check out the first Torchlight because it is apparently made by the guys that originally developed Diablo. I haven't bothered mostly because I'm busy with Dota 2 and the DIII beta plus it is single player only. I've heard good things about Torchlight, though.


Only thing Diablo 3 related is that they're now targeting a Q2 2012 launch and that Beta testing is going well. http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ACTI/1687027976x0x541608/d4938540-d45e-4b5b-87a9-f605bd542852/ATVI%20C4Q11%20Slides.pdf

Also, Torchlight really is a great game. If you're looking to dungeon crawl solo then by all means, play Torchlight


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Isn't this par for the course when it comes to Blizzard? (even before the Activision merger)


It probably is. The thing is though, Bashiok (CM on official D3 forums) slipped that they were going for a Q1 release in one of his posts, and then minutes later pulled it down and changed it back to "early 2012". Thus the community was expecting Q1..

Here's to hoping April release


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Only thing Diablo 3 related is that they're now targeting a Q2 2012 launch and that Beta testing is going well. http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ACTI/1687027976x0x541608/d4938540-d45e-4b5b-87a9-f605bd542852/ATVI%20C4Q11%20Slides.pdf
> Also, Torchlight really is a great game. If you're looking to dungeon crawl solo then by all means, play Torchlight


Yeah I just updated the OP with a link from PCMag explaining the game won't be released until at least April. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Kahunah

oh well...there's always skyrim...til it comes out...

only if i had some programming knowledge, artistic skills, and rights to the diablo franchise....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> oh well...there's always skyrim...til it comes out...
> only if i had some programming knowledge, artistic skills, and rights to the diablo franchise....


Then you could probably finish Diablo 4 by the time D3 is released


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> oh well...there's always skyrim...til it comes out...
> only if i had some programming knowledge, artistic skills, and rights to the diablo franchise....


Lots of money, and a dedicated team of 30 good programmers too?


----------



## xBlitzerx

This sucks because now MoP and HotS will be pushed back as well. They will never release multiple products within the same quarter.

Ugh...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx*
> 
> This sucks because now MoP and HotS will be pushed back as well. They will never release multiple products within the same quarter.
> Ugh...


They still guaranteed at least two titles released this year. They may even try to get all 3 out, like they previously said.

Theoretically they could still go D3 Q2, MoP Q3, and SC2 HotS Q4, unlikely, but possible.


----------



## DevilDriver

MoP isn't even in beta yet, I'm guaranteed beta entry on it as part of the WoW contract.
I doubt it will make it this year, it would be nice but I don't see it happening.

Dang you Blizzard and my love for your games.


----------



## Zulli85

Do we really need another WoW expansion? I love Blizzard games (minus WoW) but come on.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Do we really need another WoW expansion? I love Blizzard games (minus WoW) but come on.


Haha is that a serious question? WoW is Blizzard's bread and butter right now dude. If they don't release new content (expansions) the subscribers get bored to death (they already are) and unsubscribe. Blizzard needs WoW subs to keep the cash flow coming.

Don't get me wrong. I'm terribly sick of WoW (barely played after vanilla) and would rather they get D3 out the door, but they need their $$$


----------



## d3v0

I quit wow after the first expansion. WOTLK was waay to noob-friendly and the rewards for being in a high-end guild doing end-game heroics were few - as compared to Burning Crusade. Especially of you could complete SWP before they nerfed it







(our guild almost ground itself into dust after 10-12 weeks on muru)

edit: is it illegal to ask to share a D3 beta key? probably.


----------



## Kahunah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I quit wow after the first expansion. WOTLK was waay to noob-friendly and the rewards for being in a high-end guild doing end-game heroics were few - as compared to Burning Crusade. Especially of you could complete SWP before they nerfed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (our guild almost ground itself into dust after 10-12 weeks on muru)
> edit: is it illegal to ask to share a D3 beta key? probably.


yeah no way would they let you share a d3 key. i'm not sure they have the systems in place to start the banhammer but i imagine they would start doing it.

wow...terrible... 'nough said.


----------



## DevilDriver

Guess it kind of helps I played WoW from release till mid 2007 and never really got into BC, though I did have it.
I just started playing again a couple months ago and so far enjoying it again.
Couldn't pass up D3 for free for the contract since I had started playing again.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Haha is that a serious question? WoW is Blizzard's bread and butter right now dude. If they don't release new content (expansions) the subscribers get bored to death (they already are) and unsubscribe. Blizzard needs WoW subs to keep the cash flow coming.
> Don't get me wrong. I'm terribly sick of WoW (barely played after vanilla) and would rather they get D3 out the door, but they need their $$$


I am aware of all this obviously, I'm just tired of seeing a new WoW expansion every 6 months without any other releases.

New video!


----------



## Kahunah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


oh blizzard...you're such a tease...

it's like an abusive relationship in that i know you're bad for me but just keep coming back to again and again and again...


----------



## hondajt

disappointed I still haven't gotten a beta invite yet.


----------



## Kahunah

you and me both...


----------



## Saffleur

Subbed, count me in.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saffleur*
> 
> Subbed, count me in.


Added to the list.


----------



## Bobotheklown

If we're lucky enough, we might get some information on the skill and rune systems next week!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/168083863434821633


----------



## ColdHardCash

I'd do anything to be Bashiok's gay lover just so i could get a release date out of him.


----------



## Mygaffer

I've been playing the demo and while it is a fun game and well made it honestly feels a little bit like "more of the same". Of course the beta is only a small glimpse of the game as a whole but this has not left me wanting to buy it.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I've been playing the demo and while it is a fun game and well made it honestly feels a little bit like "more of the same". Of course the beta is only a small glimpse of the game as a whole but this has not left me wanting to buy it.


What do you mean "more of the same"? Same gameplay over and over? Normal is boring, Nightmare its getting more interesting (coming from d2).

D2 act 1 made you want to buy the game, i don't think so.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If we're lucky enough, we might get some information on the skill and rune systems next week!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/168083863434821633%5B%2FURL
> I'd do anything to be Bashiok's gay lover just so i could get a release date out of him.


I have a feeling that Basiok has no idea himself, haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I've been playing the demo and while it is a fun game and well made it honestly feels a little bit like "more of the same". Of course the beta is only a small glimpse of the game as a whole but this has not left me wanting to buy it.


I think you would feel differently about it if it was actually challenging. Of course it is expected to be easy on normal A1 though, perhaps you should watch this video I posted last night.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I've been playing the demo and while it is a fun game and well made it honestly feels a little bit like "more of the same". Of course the beta is only a small glimpse of the game as a whole but this has not left me wanting to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "more of the same"? Same gameplay over and over? Normal is boring, Nightmare its getting more interesting (coming from d2).
> 
> D2 act 1 made you want to buy the game, i don't think so.
Click to expand...

D3 act 1 first half makes me want to buy the game :O. Then again, so does the name alone


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> What do you mean "more of the same"? Same gameplay over and over? Normal is boring, Nightmare its getting more interesting (coming from d2).
> D2 act 1 made you want to buy the game, i don't think so.


"More of the same" seems to be working pretty well for Modern Warfare


----------



## Tchernobyl

If you liked D2, you'll love D3, really









The beta is such a tiny part that you can't really judge it from that. I still want it naooooooo


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> If you liked D2, you'll love D3, really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beta is such a tiny part that you can't really judge it from that. I still want it naooooooo


I know dude it's crazy. I'm playing this same beta content over, and over, and over haha. Can't wait for release!!


----------



## offroadz

more of the same is why I love diablo, many tried to copy but it isnt diablo god I cant wait


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> more of the same is why I love diablo, many tried to copy but it isnt diablo god I cant wait


Diablo is the best dungeon crawler IMOP!


----------



## Kahunah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> I've been playing the demo and while it is a fun game and well made it honestly feels a little bit like "more of the same". Of course the beta is only a small glimpse of the game as a whole but this has not left me wanting to buy it.


what do i need to do and who do i need to kill to get your beta key?









EDIT

also about dungeon crawlers...champions of norath was a RIDICULOUSLY good game...can it compare to d2 eh i dunno...but it was also made by a company with a fraction of what blizzard has to work with.

blizzard is in such a unique position with their big name reputation, incredible success rate, overwhelming fan loyalty, and endless pools of money that they can dick people around and people just kinda have to take it. people want their product, they know it, they exploit it. i think half the nerd rage over d3 can be chalked up to hype. they have marketed themselves in such a way where people complaining about not having the game creates awareness for the game. the longer they delay, the more people want the game, the madder and louder SOME people get, the more people find out about d3/hype it, dev do something cool to hype the game and create an enjoyable experience for people, the longer they delay, the more people want the game, etc .it's kinda smart if you think about it... this way bliz ensures they have time to do all they want to do in the game for retail release and also ensure there are fans willing to still buy and play it.


----------



## Tchernobyl

found this.. yeah, pretty accurate XD


----------



## rctrucker

Streaming some D3 for a bit,






Back to League of Legends now


----------



## Bobotheklown

So what is your guys' take on the real money auction house?

Good? Bad? Don't care?

Personally, I think it's a great move on Blizzard's part. They'll get a continual stream of income after the game is released and provide a service that some players want. That said, I do not plan on actually using it though.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So what is your guys' take on the real money auction house?
> Good? Bad? Don't care?
> Personally, I think it's a great move on Blizzard's part. They'll get a continual stream of income after the game is released and provide a service that some players want. That said, I do not plan on actually using it though.


It'll probably be less of a source of income than players imagine, as it's going to be a flat fee for any transaction, rather than a percentage.

I probably won't buy anything myself, but sell? Why not


----------



## rusky1

You have a choice of currency at all times. Either blizzard bucks or real money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> It'll probably be less of a source of income than players imagine, as it's going to be a flat fee for any transaction, rather than a percentage.
> I probably won't buy anything myself, but sell? Why not


See here's the thing, the flat fee ENCOURAGES more items to be listed. Buy 2 or 3 items are a couple dollars each instead of one item at $10. (Blizz gets their fees multiple times instead of once) People won't feel as bad for spending a few bucks instead of a large amount. And honestly, I think if it wasn't going to be a solid source of income for Blizzard, they wouldn't be implementing it. The amount of work that they have had/are putting into the system is absurd.

That's another conflict for me. I'd love to sell some great items on there and make money, but I also want to share the items with friends I play with


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> See here's the thing, the flat fee ENCOURAGES more items to be listed. Buy 2 or 3 items are a couple dollars each instead of one item at $10. (Blizz gets their fees multiple times instead of once) People won't feel as bad for spending a few bucks instead of a large amount. And honestly, I think if it wasn't going to be a solid source of income for Blizzard, they wouldn't be implementing it. The amount of work that they have had/are putting into the system is absurd.
> That's another conflict for me. I'd love to sell some great items on there and make money, but I also want to share the items with friends I play with


You can still share!

Just hold on to the item and toss it on the ground or even trade (there's a trade window!). You just get individual loot as DROPS that no one can access, but once you pick it up you can do whatever you want with it


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> You have a choice of currency at all times. Either blizzard bucks or real money.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Correct. You do. But tell me, who is going to list an amazing item on the gold auction house? All of the uber rare and worthwhile items will be on the RMAH.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> You can still share!
> Just hold on to the item and toss it on the ground or even trade (there's a trade window!). You just get individual loot as DROPS that no one can access, but once you pick it up you can do whatever you want with it


Yeah, it's more of a conflict or motives for me. Do I share the items or take the cash


----------



## Tchernobyl

Take cash, acquire ponies!

...wait, getting threads mixed up~~


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So what is your guys' take on the real money auction house?
> Good? Bad? Don't care?
> Personally, I think it's a great move on Blizzard's part. They'll get a continual stream of income after the game is released and provide a service that some players want. That said, I do not plan on actually using it though.


I like it. A lot of people are upset about it but the fact of the matter is people were already making money of Diablo II's items via D2JSP and other websites in which you can spend actual dollars to acquire items. These websites were all third party but D2JSP is huge, there are literally hundreds of millions of posts there. A big part of the excitement for the game is buying, selling, and trading items and it only makes sense that Blizzard embraces it instead of fighting it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> See here's the thing, the flat fee ENCOURAGES more items to be listed. Buy 2 or 3 items are a couple dollars each instead of one item at $10. (Blizz gets their fees multiple times instead of once) People won't feel as bad for spending a few bucks instead of a large amount. And honestly, I think if it wasn't going to be a solid source of income for Blizzard, they wouldn't be implementing it. The amount of work that they have had/are putting into the system is absurd.
> That's another conflict for me. I'd love to sell some great items on there and make money, but I also want to share the items with friends I play with


It does seem like Blizzard is putting a ton of work into it which I suppose is a good thing, the last thing we need is the auction house being broken when the game is finally released haha. Again, your scenario about selling items or holding them for friends existed in DII. At least for a lot of people it did including myself.


----------



## frickfrock999

I don't know a whole lot about the AH, but can you actually make money off it?
For example, could you sell a sword to somebody for $10 and have that money sent to a bank account or something?


----------



## Stevesack

Super Excited - have the game 'bought' through blizz anual pass but WILL be getting the CE


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about the AH, but can you actually make money off it?
> For example, could you sell a sword to somebody for $10 and have that money sent to a bank account or something?


Pretty much (though I think it goes through paypal?). There'll be fee from blizz and one from the handler, so it's not sure just yet how much of that 10$ you'd get in the end. Still, better than 0$


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about the AH, but can you actually make money off it?
> For example, could you sell a sword to somebody for $10 and have that money sent to a bank account or something?


Yes you can make actual US dollars. I imagine you can just have it sent to a checking account or whatever but I don't know the details of it. I'm guessing you could sell x item for $10, Blizzard takes $1 or $2 as a fee and you wind up with like 8 bucks. Dunno if there will additional fees for sending money off to a bank account or for whatever else.

I imagine you'd have to spend a LOT of time on the game for there to be any substantial profit. Either that or be extremely lucky a lot of the time haha. I think the best time to try and make money off of the game will be when it is first released, before the market is flooded with items. It'll get harder and harder as time goes on.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about the AH, but can you actually make money off it?
> For example, could you sell a sword to somebody for $10 and have that money sent to a bank account or something?


Yes. You sync your paypal account with your battle.net account and you can transfer money into your "Battle.net Balance" which you can then use to buy Blizzard products from their store. If you sell a sword you find for 10 bucks on the RMAH then yes, you can have that money go to your paypal account after fees.

http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/syncing-paypal-with-battlenet


----------



## rctrucker

I like the idea of real money auction house, it is going to happen anyways. Hopefully it will be on par with League of Legends, and you can either spend the time to grind out the gold for the items or spend the money on them.

As for making money, if I was allowed to sell gold in World of Warcraft, I could have made enough money to make the game free to play by now. Similar to that game, there will be plenty of items that you won't want or won't be able to use so why not get money for them?


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah all this does is kill of the sometimes shady third party sites people were using for diablo 2. I don't really see any downside to the real money auction house.. unless the gov gets in a tissy about it.


----------



## Kahunah

the fact that anyone is willing to pay x dollars for an in game item that can be found themselves with a little dedication is ridiculous...i don't have a use for the auction house and i for sure won't be using it to purchase anything. i might sell something but realistically i'm probably going to use whatever i find for other chars...if i get doubles and can't use them directly i'll trade for other items. i don't understand how there's even a market for that kinda thing. i've got better things to spend my money on then an in-game imaginary weapon that i'm sure in a month or two after acquiring said item there will be a better one released in a patch or something. all the power to whoever wants to use it but i think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> the fact that anyone is willing to pay x dollars for an in game item that can be found themselves with a little dedication is ridiculous...i don't have a use for the auction house and i for sure won't be using it to purchase anything. i might sell something but realistically i'm probably going to use whatever i find for other chars...if i get doubles and can't use them directly i'll trade for other items. i don't understand how there's even a market for that kinda thing. i've got better things to spend my money on then an in-game imaginary weapon that i'm sure in a month or two after acquiring said item there will be a better one released in a patch or something. all the power to whoever wants to use it but i think it's ridiculous.


Some items take a ton more then "little dedication"
But I have no plans to us the RMAH I will just give spare loot to friends


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> the fact that anyone is willing to pay x dollars for an in game item that can be found themselves with a little dedication is ridiculous...i don't have a use for the auction house and i for sure won't be using it to purchase anything. i might sell something but realistically i'm probably going to use whatever i find for other chars...if i get doubles and can't use them directly i'll trade for other items. i don't understand how there's even a market for that kinda thing. i've got better things to spend my money on then an in-game imaginary weapon that i'm sure in a month or two after acquiring said item there will be a better one released in a patch or something. all the power to whoever wants to use it but i think it's ridiculous.


"A little dedication" is a very large understatement. There are far too many items in the game to just 'get lucky' and find that unique that you've been wanting forever.

Or let alone a magical item with the desired affixes.


----------



## Kahunah

so then you make due with what you have until something better comes along...just like every other gear grinding game...jf you play and instantly buy the best gear and ur god whats the point of playing? it makes about as much sense as M. Night Shyamalan's decision to move forward with creating and releasing the happening. movie was terrible. so too would the gaming experience and the sense of playing towards a reward.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> so then you make due with what you have until something better comes along...just like every other gear grinding game...jf you play and instantly buy the best gear and ur god whats the point of playing? it makes about as much sense as M. Night Shyamalan's decision to move forward with creating and releasing the happening. movie was terrible. so too would the gaming experience and the sense of playing towards a reward.


Who knows... you may NEED those extremely rare/valuable items to even be able to play in Inferno. We won't know until we get to play


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> *snip* so too would the gaming experience and the sense of playing towards a reward.


You have to keep in mind that's your opinion. Not every plays a game for a "sense of reward". I know that might sound strange, but some people may only want to have some mindless fun. Grinding may cut into their fun. Different people, different objective, different ways to play the same game, both having the same amount of fun!


----------



## Kahunah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You have to keep in mind that's your opinion. Not every plays a game for a "sense of reward". I know that might sound strange, but some people may only want to have some mindless fun. Grinding may cut into their fun. Different people, different objective, different ways to play the same game, both having the same amount of fun!


i can totally appreciate that...having said that tho... RMAH is still ridiculous.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i can totally appreciate that...having said that tho... RMAH is still ridiculous.


Hahaha







. I think my personal reason for not minding it is that it might severally reduce the amount of @%*&^#%$#&%$^ gold/item selling spammers.... Bovine from hell are they annoying in D2.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Who knows... you may NEED those extremely rare/valuable items to even be able to play in Inferno. We won't know until we get to play


According to what I have seen and herd, your going to work hard at finding a balance between what you need to grind and magic find.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> According to what I have seen and herd, your going to work hard at finding a balance between what you need to grind and magic find.


Yup, just like in D2









I remember I would always roll a MF sorc and end up getting 1-2 shotted in Hell.

Going to try to avoid that this time around... even though I know I will always equip the MF gear


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yup, just like in D2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember I would always roll a MF sorc and end up getting 1-2 shotted in Hell.
> Going to try to avoid that this time around... even though I know I will always equip the MF gear


I was very casual in D2 because I was playing CS competitively, this time around I will have league of legends and D3 will be where I go when I'm sick of other people losing games


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> "A little dedication" is a very large understatement. There are far too many items in the game to just 'get lucky' and find that unique that you've been wanting forever.
> Or let alone a magical item with the desired affixes.


Even in DII ladder it is still hard to get that exact item that certain people desire. A lot of stuff, like yellow items have a certain look to them and certain stats that they want. Yes, in DII even how the item looks matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Who knows... you may NEED those extremely rare/valuable items to even be able to play in Inferno. We won't know until we get to play


I can totally see myself doing a lot of the equivalent "Meph" or "Baal" runs in DIII on nightmare or hell just to get good enough equipment to get through A1 inferno. I enjoy trading stuff but there is no way I will spend any actual money on items. Depending on how much people use D2jsp for DIII that might be the way to go to get some decent items. Dunno if you guys are familiar with it but you get forum gold (fg) for each item that you trade and use that fg to get whatever items that you want. It is a seriously popular way to get items in DII without spending money. You can indeed buy forum gold to get going but the real fun is doing Andy runs or something until that Shako drops, then trade it off via the forums. Very curious to see how popular D2jsp is in DIII.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yup, just like in D2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember I would always roll a MF sorc and end up getting 1-2 shotted in Hell.
> Going to try to avoid that this time around... even though I know I will always equip the MF gear


I wonder if it will be as easy as it was in DII. Load up your Sorc with MF gear and just teleport to Meph or wherever. On hell I used to always hit him once and tele back on the left side so he sits there and cant attack you. Takes a while to kill him if there is a full game and you don't have elite equip.


----------



## Tchernobyl

All indications from their interviews point towards hell and inferno being absolute murder. Can't wait


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> All indications from their interviews point towards hell and inferno being absolute murder. Can't wait


I hope I die within seconds of beginning inferno while thinking that I had good equip.









Will there be a hardcore mode? I can't remember, I think I remember reading something about it not being in DIII but I'm def not sure.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I hope I die within seconds of beginning inferno while thinking that I had good equip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be a hardcore mode? I can't remember, I think I remember reading something about it not being in DIII but I'm def not sure.


I think that was their plan, actually. "that first pack of special monsters will murder you".

And yeah, hardcore exists


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I think that was their plan, actually. "that first pack of special monsters will murder you".
> And yeah, hardcore exists


Nice. I never played hardcore much in DII but one time I got to like level 80ish and when I died I was incredibly sad. To have that feeling of a lot of lost work in a game sucks a lot haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice. I never played hardcore much in DII but one time I got to like level 80ish and *when I died I was incredibly sad. To have that feeling of a lot of lost work in a game sucks a lot haha*.


Hardcore is in. However, it is only accessible once you beat the game (through normal) in non-hardcore mode. http://www.diablowiki.net/Halls_of_the_Dead This should make you happy







(If it actually gets implemented)

It was hinted at being in the game by Bashiok the other day on

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/168108068293447681, however still not confirmed. It's a great idea, really. I don't see the downside to it except for the programming time and database storage. (not a big deal I would think)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hardcore is in. However, it is only accessible once you beat the game (through normal) in non-hardcore mode. http://www.diablowiki.net/Halls_of_the_Dead This should make you happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If it actually gets implemented)
> It was hinted at being in the game by Bashiok the other day on
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/168108068293447681, however still not confirmed. It's a great idea, really. I don't see the downside to it except for the programming time and database storage. (not a big deal I would think)


Hm, so it seems like it is a feature that they have been working on but might not make it into the game. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Kahunah

yeah i just dont think i can stomach a hardcore death...especially if my character is a lvl 80ish char...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> yeah i just dont think i can stomach a hardcore death...especially if my character is a lvl 80ish char...


Hardcore makes the game tons more interesting. You actually get scared when you get into a group of monsters and your health hits rock bottom almost instantly. I wouldn't dream of doing it until I was comfortable with the game though.


----------



## Kahunah

haha the way i play that would happen the first time i play nightmare...hell might even happen end game normal...


----------



## adamkatt

I don't see d2jsp being used much in d3 simply for the fact you can just use the auction house and the auction house is a big part in d3 essentially using JSP would hurt d3 not help as it did with D2 (it had sucky ways of trading you had to sit in a room etc) now you can just boom hopefully you can add a trading, and messaging system when you add an item to the auction house so you could add like "willing to trade for XX if you have it" also with coming to money FG is pixals you will actually be able to sell items for money and you actually get something in real life. Even if JSP is used a lot all of the really "godly" items will be on the d3 auction house. (Id rather have 20$ then like 600fg)

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> yeah i just dont think i can stomach a hardcore death...especially if my character is a lvl 80ish char...


Yeah that was about as upset as I have ever been with a video game. I don't think anything else even comes close to that haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hardcore makes the game tons more interesting. You actually get scared when you get into a group of monsters and your health hits rock bottom almost instantly. I wouldn't dream of doing it until I was comfortable with the game though.


It really does. It is much more rewarding too because you can't just run n' gun it like you might with regular softcore characters where you don't have to worry about dying. You have to actually sit there and think about certain packs of monsters before you just dive in. When I was playing DII hardcore the servers lagged so bad. They are notorious for that but I would like instantly leave a game if I got a lag spike.

*New post from the Diablo 3 Facebook page/Diablo III forums* -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo 3 Facebook page*
> Your favorite fansites are currently buried under a mountain of beta keys, and they want to give them to you! If you're looking to get into the beta and aren't having any luck with your opt-in, check out these sites and giveaways for additional chances.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4062848557

Reminds me a lot of Dota 2 giveaways. Jump through x hoop to get a chance at a key etc. At least you've got a shot though.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> yeah i just dont think i can stomach a hardcore death...especially if my character is a lvl 80ish char...


Last time i checked they aren't forcing players to make a hardcore character


----------



## Myrtl

I wonder how many people will try to play D3 and turn it into their sole source of income. I have a feeling that people think items are going to be sold for crazy amounts of money. I only expect this to be the case when the game initially launches. After the prison workers and rest of the general players flood the market, I wouldn't be surprised if the high end items sell for $1 to $2. I know I will be happy if I can make up the cost of buying D3. If not, oh well







.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I wonder how many people will try to play D3 and turn it into their sole source of income. I have a feeling that people think items are going to be sold for crazy amounts of money. I only expect this to be the case when the game initially launches. After the prison workers and rest of the general players flood the market, I wouldn't be surprised if the high end items sell for $1 to $2. I know I will be happy if I can make up the cost of buying D3. If not, oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds pretty logical.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I wonder how many people will try to play D3 and turn it into their sole source of income. I have a feeling that people think items are going to be sold for crazy amounts of money. I only expect this to be the case when the game initially launches. After the prison workers and rest of the general players flood the market, I wouldn't be surprised if the high end items sell for $1 to $2. I know I will be happy if I can make up the cost of buying D3. If not, oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There will be the elite of elite items that will always sell for more. For how much I don't know but I bet there will always be items selling for more than $10 or $15 even years after release. This is mostly because of ladder resets. In DII, after all these (12 I think?) years, items get all their value back after a ladder reset. Its another one of those things that add tons of replay value.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> yeah i just dont think i can stomach a hardcore death...especially if my character is a lvl 80ish char...


But...Level 60 is the max...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There will be the elite of elite items that will always sell for more. For how much I don't know but I bet there will always be items selling for more than $10 or $15 even years after release. This is mostly because of ladder resets. In DII, after all these (12 I think?) years, items get all their value back after a ladder reset. Its another one of those things that add tons of replay value.


There are too many variable right now to guess at how real money prices will work, so I probably shouldn't speculate too much. We need to get an idea of how "rare" rare items are. If some items are as rare as D2 items, then yes you might get those $10 to $15 prices. Then again, I don't think you will ever see one of those items drop. I think you will have a better chance making money by manipulating the real money AH. Heck something I didn't think about till now, if Uber Godly Face Smasher item sells for $5 each and has a high demand..... spend some real money to buy every single one on the AH and reprice them all for $10. If they are that rare, you shouldn't have too much competition (or have to buy very many). So, yes I guess I can see artificial inflation causing prices to be higher than I expect. In the end, it's all about what suckers are willing to pay








.

If you have a D2 style reset (char still playable but not on ladder), I can see a lot of upset people complaining about spending X amount of money only to "lose" it all by not being able to play on ladder. So, this will be interesting to see how they handle it or if they will even have a system like it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> There are too many variable right now to guess at how real money prices will work, so I probably shouldn't speculate too much. We need to get an idea of how "rare" rare items are. If some items are as rare as D2 items, then yes you might get those $10 to $15 prices. Then again, I don't think you will ever see one of those items drop. I think you will have a better chance making money by manipulating the real money AH. Heck something I didn't think about till now, if Uber Godly Face Smasher item sells for $5 each and has a high demand..... spend some real money to buy every single one on the AH and reprice them all for $10. If they are that rare, you shouldn't have too much competition (or have to buy very many). So, yes I guess I can see artificial inflation causing prices to be higher than I expect. In the end, it's all about what suckers are willing to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If you have a D2 style reset (char still playable but not on ladder), I can see a lot of upset people complaining about spending X amount of money only to "lose" it all by not being able to play on ladder. So, this will be interesting to see how they handle it or if they will even have a system like it.


I was thinking the exact same thing after my last post, that I shouldn't speculate on prices because I really haven't got a clue. You're right that we ourselves might never see one of those items drop, but other people will. And as far as spending real money, forget that. I will at least trade and/or sell my items to get other items. Like someone else said one of my goals in DIII will be to recoup the money I spent on the game, anything beyond that is gravy.

I would imagine that DIII will have similar ladder resets as DII, its a lot of fun when you know that everyone is starting completely from scratch again and that items got all their value back. And let the people cry if they spent actual money out of their pocket on a ladder item then the ladder resets. I'm sure this happened all the time in DII anyhow.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I'm not totally sure how ladder resets work, (I only played D2 online shortly after release) but if it involves wiping characters...I don't think you will see them. Not in the first 10 years of the game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm not totally sure how ladder resets work, (I only played D2 online shortly after release) but if it involves wiping characters...I don't think you will see them. Not in the first 10 years of the game.


Won't see what? Elite items?

Basically when you create a new B.net character in DII you can choose whether it is ladder or non-ladder. If you pick ladder and they reset it your char(s) become non-ladder. So it is a completely fresh start from that point until the next ladder reset which I think can span anywhere from 6 months to over a year. That is a lot of time to trade and sell items, including elites.


----------



## Kahunah

i'm whoring it up for a d3 beta key haha thanks for the links!

http://www.d3sanc.com/contests/beta/Kahunah


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i'm whoring it up for a d3 beta key haha thanks for the links!
> http://www.d3sanc.com/contests/beta/Kahunah


Sure, no problem. There is definitely a bunch of places to try to win a beta key.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Won't see what? Elite items?
> Basically when you create a new B.net character in DII you can choose whether it is ladder or non-ladder. If you pick ladder and they reset it your char(s) become non-ladder. So it is a completely fresh start from that point until the next ladder reset which I think can span anywhere from 6 months to over a year. That is a lot of time to trade and sell items, including elites.


I was just referring to ladder resets in general. I don't think we will see them in D3 if it involved deleting people's characters. But what you pointed out (choosing ladder or non-ladder) it makes much more sense.

I'm sure we won't have that feature at release, however.

Edit: also forgot to mention, here's some exciting news!!
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4063168234#1
Quote:


> We're currently in the process of preparing the next beta patch for release and wanted to provide all beta testers with a heads-up that a character wipe will be included. Please note that, as with previous character wipes, this wipe will also affect gold, items, followers, and artisans. (Beta Bucks will be reset, as well.)
> 
> We're hoping to release Beta Patch 13 before the weekend, but we don't yet have a precise ETA. As always, we'll provide more information as it becomes available, and patch notes will be posted here once the patch is live.
> 
> Thanks for your continued feedback and testing!


And to back it up, we now know it's the patch everyone has been waiting for!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/170271536526262274%5B%2FURLQuote:


> We'll be posting information on the next patch pretty much as close to the patch release as we can manage. Soon.


Sorry for all the quotes! haha


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I was just referring to ladder resets in general. I don't think we will see them in D3 if it involved deleting people's characters. But what you pointed out (choosing ladder or non-ladder) it makes much more sense.
> I'm sure we won't have that feature at release, however.


I would honestly be surprised if they don't have ladders. It's one of the things that has kept diablo 2 alive for all these years... if everyone just keeps their character forever, there ceases to be a point in playing. With a fresh ladder, you get the rush of trying to get a fully equipped character before everyone else does, and ithe economy is so much more vibrant and interesting (crappy items are suddenly prized when nobody has any items).

Also ladder resets are an amazingly good idea after patches. Blizzard needs to tweak some item stats and/or drop rates? Well on the ladder, you won't have to compete vs people who go the item easy before the drop rate was reduced.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would honestly be surprised if they don't have ladders. It's one of the things that has kept diablo 2 alive for all these years... if everyone just keeps their character forever, there ceases to be a point in playing. With a fresh ladder, you get the rush of trying to get a fully equipped character before everyone else does, and ithe economy is so much more vibrant and interesting (crappy items are suddenly prized when nobody has any items).
> Also ladder resets are an amazingly good idea after patches. Blizzard needs to tweak some item stats and/or drop rates? Well on the ladder, you won't have to compete vs people who go the item easy before the drop rate was reduced.


Yeah I just never participated in the ladders, but by the sounds of it apparently it's a pretty big deal









I honestly just don't have the time to compete in them, otherwise seems like quite the rush


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I was just referring to ladder resets in general. I don't think we will see them in D3 if it involved deleting people's characters. But what you pointed out (choosing ladder or non-ladder) it makes much more sense.
> I'm sure we won't have that feature at release, however.
> Edit: also forgot to mention, here's some exciting news!!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4063168234#1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We're currently in the process of preparing the next beta patch for release and wanted to provide all beta testers with a heads-up that a character wipe will be included. Please note that, as with previous character wipes, this wipe will also affect gold, items, followers, and artisans. (Beta Bucks will be reset, as well.)
> We're hoping to release Beta Patch 13 before the weekend, but we don't yet have a precise ETA. As always, we'll provide more information as it becomes available, and patch notes will be posted here once the patch is live.
> Thanks for your continued feedback and testing!
> 
> 
> 
> And to back it up, we now know it's the patch everyone has been waiting for!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/170271536526262274%5B%2FURLQuote:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be posting information on the next patch pretty much as close to the patch release as we can manage. Soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for all the quotes! haha
Click to expand...

When Blizzard resets the DII ladder, your characters and items are still available but just on non-ladder. What is the deal with the rune system in DIII? Not really sure what it is all about tbh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would honestly be surprised if they don't have ladders. It's one of the things that has kept diablo 2 alive for all these years... if everyone just keeps their character forever, there ceases to be a point in playing. With a fresh ladder, you get the rush of trying to get a fully equipped character before everyone else does, and ithe economy is so much more vibrant and interesting (crappy items are suddenly prized when nobody has any items).
> Also ladder resets are an amazingly good idea after patches. Blizzard needs to tweak some item stats and/or drop rates? Well on the ladder, you won't have to compete vs people who go the item easy before the drop rate was reduced.


Agree with all of this,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah I just never participated in the ladders, but by the sounds of it apparently it's a pretty big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly just don't have the time to compete in them, otherwise seems like quite the rush


You don't really compete in ladders, trying to get and stay at a high rank is pretty dumb and pointless. Its just fun to start from scratch with everyone else.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> What is the deal with the rune system in DIII? Not really sure what it is all about tbh.






Heres a example of what a rune can do to your abilities.
I dont know if there is a limit to how many abilities you can have runed or not I just know they have pretty cool effects


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a example of what a rune can do to your abilities.
> I dont know if there is a limit to how many abilities you can have runed or not I just know they have pretty cool effects


Oh wow, nice. Looks like there are going to be all kinds of effects on so many different abilities. Endless replayability I tell ya. Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh wow, nice. Looks like there are going to be all kinds of effects on so many different abilities. Endless replayability I tell ya. Thanks for the vid!


There should be a vid like this for every class on blizzard's D3 class site.

Yeah, every rune changes the spell visually as well as the effect. I'm not sure if every rune rank changes it visually too, though.


----------



## Kahunah

are those RUNES or GEMS that change your skills? are the RUNES different colours now instead of rankings? or both?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> are those RUNES or GEMS that change your skills? are the RUNES different colours now instead of rankings? or both?


Runes change your skills. There should be an article posted soon on the Diablo3.com homepage that gives more information about the rune and skill system (they are revising it, just like the System Changes article posted a couple weeks ago).

Gems are just like D2. Except, there's a crapload more qualities of them.


Gems enhance items with sockets in them. You place gems in the sockets to give bonuses based on the gem.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> There should be a vid like this for every class on blizzard's D3 class site.
> Yeah, every rune changes the spell visually as well as the effect. I'm not sure if every rune rank changes it visually too, though.


The visuals won't change (dramatically, if at all) with rune ranks. Just the numbers of the effect.


----------



## Kahunah

i liked the implimentation of the old rune system with the different ranking runes...um jah io etc...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i liked the implimentation of the old rune system with the different ranking runes...um jah io etc...


Yes... it was nice, I guess..

There's no way in heck it's better than altering every single active skill in the game 5 different ways


----------



## Crazy9000

I was pissed when diablo II came out that there weren't skill books anymore.

I'm now willing to give pretty much anything they put into d3 a fair shot, given how well that worked out despite my initial feelings.


----------



## Kahunah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yes... it was nice, I guess..
> There's no way in heck it's better than altering every single active skill in the game 5 different ways


what should happen is that there should be a rankin system still in place with the runes. the higher the rune the more dmg output or longer the effect lasts. certain runes should allow a unique skill to happen or you might be able to have some kind of skill from another class or something.

might be cool


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> what should happen is that there should be a rankin system still in place with the runes. the higher the rune the more dmg output or longer the effect lasts. certain runes should allow a unique skill to happen or you might be able to have some kind of skill from another class or something.
> might be cool


Hmmm... I think you're confused on the Rune system in diablo 3...

Here, this should help:
http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/world/systems/runestones.xml


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Runes change your skills. There should be an article posted soon on the Diablo3.com homepage that gives more information about the rune and skill system (they are revising it, just like the System Changes article posted a couple weeks ago).
> Gems are just like D2. Except, there's a crapload more qualities of them.
> 
> Gems enhance items with sockets in them. You place gems in the sockets to give bonuses based on the gem.


Holllllyyyy crap that is a lot of different gem qualities. I wonder if the highest quality star gems will have some actual value and be semi-difficult to obtain. Perfect gems (or pgems) in DII were nearly worthless unless you had a character and stash full of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I was pissed when diablo II came out that there weren't skill books anymore.
> I'm now willing to give pretty much anything they put into d3 a fair shot, given how well that worked out despite my initial feelings.


How did skill books work in DI? I barely played DI because of all the hacking in it. I remember jumping on B.Net and seeing like 40 duplicates of the same items on the ground. I should have just played single player or something but I never did, at least not that I can remember. I was only 11 in 96' when it came out. Maybe I'll install it on this MacBook and give it a shot, would be worth it just for the story.

So obviously you put gems in socketable items and it will give you x bonus to y stat, but what about runes? Since they change an ability do you still have to socket them in an item? Figured I would ask here instead of looking it up for myself to keep the conversation going.

Edit - I just realized there is a difference between runestones and runes. Are both in the game or just runestones?


----------



## axipher

Sign me up, I extended my WoW by a year to get the "free" copy of D3, can't wait for release, sadly I didn't get a Beta key even though I already technically own the game...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Holllllyyyy crap that is a lot of different gem qualities. I wonder if the highest quality star gems will have some actual value and be semi-difficult to obtain. Perfect gems (or pgems) in DII were nearly worthless unless you had a character and stash full of them.
> How did skill books work in DI? I barely played DI because of all the hacking in it. I remember jumping on B.Net and seeing like 40 duplicates of the same items on the ground. I should have just played single player or something but I never did, at least not that I can remember. I was only 11 in 96' when it came out. Maybe I'll install it on this MacBook and give it a shot, would be worth it just for the story.
> So obviously you put gems in socketable items and it will give you x bonus to y stat, *but what about runes? Since they change an ability do you still have to socket them in an item*? Figured I would ask here instead of looking it up for myself to keep the conversation going.


Nononono. Ok so runes you socket into SKILLS. Item sockets are just for gems


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sign me up, I extended my WoW by a year to get the "free" copy of D3, can't wait for release, sadly I didn't get a Beta key even though I already technically own the game...


You bit the Blizzard bait.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> How did skill books work in DI? I barely played DI because of all the hacking in it. I remember jumping on B.Net and seeing like 40 duplicates of the same items on the ground. I should have just played single player or something but I never did, at least not that I can remember. I was only 11 in 96' when it came out. Maybe I'll install it on this MacBook and give it a shot, would be worth it just for the story.


Find spellbook. Read spell book, know spell. Read another one to level up in the skill.

The more advanced books and the higher you leveled the spell, the higher the minimum stat would be to read the book (to prevent level 6 farming and getting some skill up to 20).

Also I would not recommend playing the original diablo multiplayer. There is no shared experience, so you would have to do every level twice to get the same XP as single player. Also another main thing: ALL spells and attacks have friendly fire, no matter what. If you play with an archer, they will probably accidentally kill you when you attack the same person.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Nononono. Ok so runes you socket into SKILLS. Item sockets are just for gems


Ok, but are there runes? Runes as in amn tal io lo ist like there were in DII? Thats why I'm getting confused haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sign me up, I extended my WoW by a year to get the "free" copy of D3, can't wait for release, sadly I didn't get a Beta key even though I already technically own the game...


Added to the OP! There is also a link in the OP to fansites that are giving away beta keys if you want one bad enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Find spellbook. Read spell book, know spell. Read another one to level up in the skill.
> The more advanced books and the higher you leveled the spell, the higher the minimum stat would be to read the book (to prevent level 6 farming and getting some skill up to 20).
> Also I would not recommend playing the original diablo multiplayer. There is no shared experience, so you would have to do every level twice to get the same XP as single player. Also another main thing: ALL spells and attacks have friendly fire, no matter what. If you play with an archer, they will probably accidentally kill you when you attack the same person.


Ah I see. Friendly fire sounds completely insane haha. Thanks.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ok, but are there runes? Runes as in amn tal io lo ist like there were in DII? Thats why I'm getting confused haha.
> Added to the OP! There is also a link in the OP to fansites that are giving away beta keys if you want one bad enough.
> Ah I see. Friendly fire sounds completely insane haha. Thanks.


Yeah no item socketable runes in D3, just the skill ones. As I said in an earlier post, we should be getting the rune and skill system write up anytime now, as it does go live with the next patch. This should clarify the system a bit more, and whether or not runes will take up item slots, be tradeable, etc.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah no item socketable runes in D3, just the skill ones. As I said in an earlier post, we should be getting the rune and skill system write up anytime now, as it does go live with the next patch. This should clarify the system a bit more, and whether or not runes will take up item slots, be tradeable, etc.


Ah okay word, thanks.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sign me up, I extended my WoW by a year to get the "free" copy of D3, can't wait for release, sadly I didn't get a Beta key even though I already technically own the game...
> 
> 
> 
> You bit the Blizzard bait.
Click to expand...

I figured I still play WoW the odd weekend with work (we have a 30+ raid ready members so it is actually fun to play when you know your team mates and can play without randoms.) so I save money by signing up for a year at a time, and I get D3 for free.


----------



## Bobotheklown

If you guys aren't aware yet, a blue posted about RMAH changes:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4062879314#1
Quote:


> Listing fee is being removed.
> Transaction fee is being increased to 1.25 Beta Bucks.
> Minimum listing price is being raised to 1.50 Beta Bucks.
> You will be limited to 10 active auctions per auction house.


This is going to result in only VERY valuable items on the RMAH. If Blizzard takes a $1.25 cut for every sold listing, then no one will post anything for under $3-4 imo. (Profit would be poor)

This was a very smart move on Blizzard's part, and it also is making players happy, because the listing fee is removed. In the end this should create less garbage on the RMAH, and reduce the potential of Chinese (sorry if this offends anyone..) farmers spamming it with items since the maximum number of listings is 10.

Expect much of the regular "rare" (or yellow lettered) items to be on the GAH as well as crafting mats and possibly more popular uniques.

This is a win for Blizzard and players alike.


----------



## Kahunah

i get the rune system i was jsut saying it would be cool IF they could impliment something like that. also why not socketable runes? whatever happened to runewords? that's pretty lame. if they had kept the rune system intact and expanded it that would have been sweet. not that the new system isn't sweet. i just wish there were similarities and continuity between the games...the only thing that hasn't changed is the name :S


----------



## Zulli85

Nice, those changes sound real good. Does 1 beta buck = 1 US dollar?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you guys aren't aware yet, a blue posted about RMAH changes:
> *snip*


At work, can't read original link. This does look like a good change. Then again, its 10 ACTIVE auction and no down side to your item not selling.... You can bet I will fill my 10 active auctions every night before I got to sleep! If I think it might sell despite it being a mid range item, I will be paying for D3 25 cents at a time


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> At work, can't read original link. This does look like a good change. Then again, its 10 ACTIVE auction and no down side to your item not selling.... You can bet I will fill my 10 active auctions every night before I got to sleep! If I think it might sell despite it being a mid range item, I will be paying for D3 25 cents at a time


I'm assuming you can do just that. Fill up your active listings and see if any sell overnight, as far as I can tell you don't have to be present to sell your stuff unlike DII. That saves a ton of work. Also you gotta make sure that midrange item is worth at least $1.50 to make that 25 cents! Sounds like a good plan though, I intend to pay for DIII a little bit at a time as well.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i get the rune system i was jsut saying it would be cool IF they could impliment something like that. also why not socketable runes? whatever happened to runewords? that's pretty lame. if they had kept the rune system intact and expanded it that would have been sweet. not that the new system isn't sweet. i just wish there were similarities and continuity between the games...the only thing that hasn't changed is the name :S


Yeah it would be nice to have a similar system. I wouldn't be surprised to see something like it in the expansion that will be announced at Blizzcon 2013!









We should also see the reappearance of the Talisman, which was removed back in 2011. It basically held charms, so you wouldn't have to take up all your inventory space like in D2. http://www.diablowiki.net/Talisman

And most likely the Mystic artisan, which was removed about a month ago. http://www.diablowiki.net/Mystic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice, those changes sound real good. Does 1 beta buck = 1 US dollar?


For testing purposes, yes. They haven't officially stated that it's 1 to 1 conversion to USD but it most likely will be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> At work, can't read original link. This does look like a good change. Then again, its 10 ACTIVE auction and no down side to your item not selling.... You can bet I will fill my 10 active auctions every night before I got to sleep! If I think it might sell despite it being a mid range item, I will be paying for D3 25 cents at a time


Here's the full post:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In the near future, we'll be implementing several changes to the posting limits and fees related to the beta version of the Diablo III auction house. Here's a quick summary of what's in store:

Listing fee is being removed.
Transaction fee is being increased to 1.25 Beta Bucks.
Minimum listing price is being raised to 1.50 Beta Bucks.
You will be limited to 10 active auctions per auction house.

With the removal of the listing fee, players will no longer need to worry about whether they're going to run out of free listings for the week. In addition, introducing a limit on the number of active auctions means players won't feel as though they should be trying to sell everything they find, potentially flooding the auction house with unwanted items. Under this new system, players will only pay an auction house fee if and when an item actually sells. This has the main advantage of allowing players to try to sell their items risk-free. In addition, because the transaction fee is already baked into the price when an item is listed (as part of the minimum listing price), it's no longer possible to be in a situation where you don't have enough Battle.net Balance to list an item, forcing you to have to charge up your Balance just to attempt a sale. We think this will be a much cleaner process for selling items and will ultimately lead to a better experience when using the currency-based auction house.

This new active-auction limit will also apply to the gold-based auction house. Because gold can be sold on the currency-based auction house, we need to ensure there are limitations on the gold auction house as well; otherwise, a player might be tempted to sell everything for gold and then sell that gold on the currency-based auction house, which isn't supportive of the kind of thriving item-driven market we're trying to foster. In addition, for the first time in the beta test, we're planning to have both the gold- and currency-based auction houses active at the same time when these changes go live. Of course, one of our main goals in making these changes to the beta is to test how they'll work out, and we look forward to hearing your feedback once you have a chance to try them.


----------



## Myrtl

Thanks for posting the full thing! I like their reasons behind it all. It make sense to me. Also, I am really happy to hear about the active auction limits on the GAH. I got so sick and tired of scrolling through 10 to 20 pages of single crafting mats being listed (in WoW) just to find where the start of the bulk mats where.


----------



## winterwarrior

I would like to join


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterwarrior*
> 
> I would like to join


Added!


----------



## Zulli85

Definitely just found Wirt's other leg while playing Warcraft III The Frozen Throne campaign.


----------



## Zulli85

Sorry for posting so much but its been almost a day since my last one. Anyhow, wasn't DIII patch 13 supposed to be out by the weekend? I'm updating now but its updating to patch 12 because I haven't played in a while.

Edit - Apparently the servers will be down until about 9PM EST. Perhaps the new update is being implemented.


----------



## Bobotheklown

BOOM!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4475014/Skill_and_Rune_Changes-2_18_2012#blog


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> BOOM!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4475014/Skill_and_Rune_Changes-2_18_2012#blog


Nice, just read all of that and I'm about to update my client to patch 13 i it is available. Gonna add this to the OP as well.


----------



## Lisjak

I see that bobo just put this up here but for all you lazy guys who would rather listen than read here is the update from force


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I see that bobo just put this up here but for all you lazy guys who would rather listen than read here is the update from force


Nice, thanks for that video.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Holy crap, did they make the beta more difficult? I've almost died 3 times now on my barb, and I'm only level 6 haha.

I like it!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Holy crap, did they make the beta more difficult? I've almost died 3 times now on my barb, and I'm only level 6 haha.
> I like it!!


Dunno, haven't played yet. Gonna fire it up soonish I think.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno, haven't played yet. Gonna fire it up soonish I think.


Sweet. Yeah it seems like there's 2-3 times more monsters around now. It makes it much more fun


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Holy crap, did they make the beta more difficult? I've almost died 3 times now on my barb, and I'm only level 6 haha.
> I like it!!


I believe they did. It certainly feels harder. I almost got owned by the first rare group I ran into because I wasn't expecting that... I also got a 40 monster massacre bonus from that same group, lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Sweet. Yeah it seems like there's 2-3 times more monsters around now. It makes it much more fun


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> I believe they did. It certainly feels harder. I almost got owned by the first rare group I ran into because I wasn't expecting that... I also got a 40 monster massacre bonus from that same group, lol.


A little harder maybe. I just played through the beta again and I almost died just once with a monk, and that was when I dove a group of rare skeleton archers near the end of the beta. The Skeleton King dropped rare 6 mf pants that I have.


----------



## Bobotheklown

After playing through patch 13 a few times now, I don't like the new skill/rune interface or system.

It seems like the new interface is straight up "console-ization". "Here's your left trigger skill, I would recommend one of these three for it! And here's your right trigger skill, choose one of these resource spenders!" And then they have the perfect A,B,X,Y for the last 4 skills.

Even the elective mode doesn't change much. I liked being able to drag skills to action bar slots and move them around, now you have to change them out to something else that you aren't using, then change it back (after the 15 second cooldown). Just a hassle.

I also feel like I'm being led along a straight path when I level. "Here, choose this new rune you got for your skill, you kill moar demonz faster!"

I dunno, maybe I'm nitpicking... I _almost_ want this game, shown four years ago...

What do you guys think? Happy with the new, casual system? Has Blizzard lost their touch?


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> After playing through patch 13 a few times now, I don't like the new skill/rune interface or system.
> It seems like the new interface is straight up "console-ization". "Here's your left trigger skill, I would recommend one of these three for it! And here's your right trigger skill, choose one of these resource spenders!" And then they have the perfect A,B,X,Y for the last 4 skills.
> Even the elective mode doesn't change much. I liked being able to drag skills to action bar slots and move them around, now you have to change them out to something else that you aren't using, then change it back (after the 15 second cooldown). Just a hassle.


If you don't like the way the skills are assigned, you can turn it back to the way it was before (isn't that how elective mode is supposed to work? I haven't tried it).

You can also set your key bindings to whatever you want (except for the primary and secondary). I personally do not like using keys at all for skills. So I set my other mouse buttons for the other skills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I also feel like I'm being led along a straight path when I level. "Here, choose this new rune you got for your skill, you kill moar demonz faster!"
> I dunno, maybe I'm nitpicking... I _almost_ want this game, shown four years ago...
> What do you guys think? Happy with the new, casual system? Has Blizzard lost their touch?


I agree. I don't like feeling lead around. But even Diablo II was pretty much linear. You had a few side areas to go to, but you could still only basically go in one direction. It's just a part of Diablo I've learned to accept.

They have changed so much over the years and they will likely change a lot more before the release. You should post this on the beta feedback forums.

Side note: The original team from Diablo and Diablo II no longer work for Blizzard. So I doubt the game is ever going to truly feel exactly the same. You just have to decide if the difference is enough to make it or break it for you. After spending this much time and resources on Diablo III, I'm sure they want to put out a game that is going to surpass the Diablo II sales. That would be a feat considering how many copies were actually sold.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> If you don't like the way the skills are assigned, you can turn it back to the way it was before (isn't that how elective mode is supposed to work? I haven't tried it).


Basically, Elective mode makes it so you don't HAVE to assign a "Defensive" skill to hotkey number 1. You can use two arrows at the top of the ui to choose from "Fury builders" "Fury spenders" etc. There is no way to view all of your skills at once, which just seems silly to me.
Quote:


> I agree. I don't like feeling lead around. But even Diablo II was pretty much linear. You had a few side areas to go to, but you could still only basically go in one direction. It's just a part of Diablo I've learned to accept.


The terrain is very linear (granted it' the start of the game), but I was talking about the character progression system. It's like someone is holding your hand the whole time you play. I dunno, I just felt like it was super dumbed down... could be just me.
Quote:


> They have changed so much over the years and they will likely change a lot more before the release. _You should post this on the beta feedback forums._


Unfortunately, any thread that disagrees with Blizzard's choices gets insta-reported on those forums. It really is sad.
Quote:


> Side note: The original team from Diablo and Diablo II no longer work for Blizzard. So I doubt the game is ever going to truly feel exactly the same. You just have to decide if the difference is enough to make it or break it for you. After spending this much time and resources on Diablo III, I'm sure they want to put out a game that is going to surpass the Diablo II sales. That would be a feat considering how many copies were actually sold.


Yeah, that's what Torchlight 2 will be for







(System wise, graphics.. oh well)
But yeah, it seems like Blizzard is so much catering to the casual market, which is the only logical thing to do from a business standpoint, unfortunately.

All in all, yes I'll still buy the Collector's Edition. Diablo 2 was a very large part of my childhood, and I have played it probably more than any other game. I expect D3 to leave a mark as well.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The terrain is very linear (granted it' the start of the game), but I was talking about the character progression system. It's like someone is holding your hand the whole time you play. I dunno, I just felt like it was super dumbed down... could be just me.


Oh I see. I thought you meant about the leveling/questing gameplay. Yeah, I would prefer something like the old skill system. It allows for more diversification in character builds. But people would still copy other people's builds just like they do for WoW and for D2. That was Blizzard's response to why they did what they did. Regardless, give us the choice...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Unfortunately, any thread that disagrees with Blizzard's choices gets insta-reported on those forums. It really is sad.


Then what kind of feedback do they want? Just ass kissing? That would explain why they haven't made the beta full public...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah, that's what Torchlight 2 will be for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (System wise, graphics.. oh well)
> But yeah, it seems like Blizzard is so much catering to the casual market, which is the only logical thing to do from a business standpoint, unfortunately.
> All in all, yes I'll still buy the Collector's Edition. Diablo 2 was a very large part of my childhood, and I have played it probably more than any other game. I expect D3 to leave a mark as well.


Yep, nothing can be done about it. I'd probably also do what would make the most money. They did the same thing to WoW. Classic WoW was somewhat challenging. Since then it's been made so easy because of people crying that it was too hard that it's not even worth playing to me anymore. Kids thinking their level 85 epic gear is the bomb... go run Blackwing's Lair at level 60 with all level 60's and all wearing classic gear and then come gloat to me. That was a real raid. Everyone had to know their jobs perfectly or it meant a wipe. Forget a pug... it's not happening.









Edit: I used to play hardcore D2, does it show? haha!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Good news boys!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/171980687824531456


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GG_Park @Kross_D3 · Details
@Bashiok @Angryrobotics @Diablo @talkingcongas Can you tell us what you are focused on after the recent patch?

Bashiok
@Bashiok
Follow
@Kross_D3 @Angryrobotics @Diablo @talkingcongas Finishing the game!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Jay Wilson made a forum post today:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079872821


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Jay Wilson wanted to share a message with the Diablo III community:

Some of you might have seen some headlines or a certain (obviously sarcastic) blue post that implies that we're unsteady about where Diablo III stands, and that you should temper your expectations when it comes to the next installment in the Diablo series.

Let me be clear: Nothing could be further from the truth.

As those of you in the beta have seen, the game is in good shape. Actually, I should say that the beta version of the game is in good shape. The latest full build we've been testing here in the office is in great shape.

We get a lot of sympathy from the other teams because of the long hours of crunch our design team is putting in, but the secret is that playing through the game as we do final tuning, bug fixes, and optimizations is a real joy. We always know a Blizzard game is almost ready when we have to ask members of the team to stop playing so they can get their work done. That's definitely been the case around here.

We think you're going to love Diablo III when it's released, and speaking of release plans, you can seriously expect a launch-date announcement from us in the near future. See, I didn't say "soon," so I'm not taunting you.







You'll know as soon as I know for sure the exact date.

And by the way, we want you to have high expectations for Diablo III and all Blizzard games. That's what pushes us to try to make the best gaming experiences we possibly can. If Diablo III wasn't a worthy next installment in the Diablo series, we wouldn't release it. That's the way we do it. That's the way we've always done it.

As I've said many times in the recent past, we think Diablo III is coming along great and we can't wait for you to get your hands on it. We're doing all we can to ensure you have one hell of a time once you step foot in Sanctuary&#8230;

Also, I think Diablo is much more comparable to the Evil Dead series personally, and those just kept getting better. OK, I know a lot of you prefer Evil Dead 2 to Army of Darkness, but come on, Bruce Campbell fights a squad of little Bruce Campbells! Priceless. =)

Jay Wilson is the Game Director of Diablo 3, and wants to know "Hey, uh, what's that you got on your face?" 







"you can seriously expect a launch-date announcement from us in the near future"


----------



## AMD_Freak

LOL did you see the OP he was talking about? that was a quick fix ..I bet the OP is looking for a job by now

http://vr-zone.com/articles/blizzard-tells-gamers-to-lower-expectations-for-diablo-iii/14997.html


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Jay Wilson made a forum post today:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079872821
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Wilson wanted to share a message with the Diablo III community:
> Some of you might have seen some headlines or a certain (obviously sarcastic) blue post that implies that we're unsteady about where Diablo III stands, and that you should temper your expectations when it comes to the next installment in the Diablo series.
> Let me be clear: Nothing could be further from the truth.
> As those of you in the beta have seen, the game is in good shape. Actually, I should say that the beta version of the game is in good shape. The latest full build we've been testing here in the office is in great shape.
> We get a lot of sympathy from the other teams because of the long hours of crunch our design team is putting in, but the secret is that playing through the game as we do final tuning, bug fixes, and optimizations is a real joy. We always know a Blizzard game is almost ready when we have to ask members of the team to stop playing so they can get their work done. That's definitely been the case around here.
> We think you're going to love Diablo III when it's released, and speaking of release plans, you can seriously expect a launch-date announcement from us in the near future. See, I didn't say "soon," so I'm not taunting you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll know as soon as I know for sure the exact date.
> And by the way, we want you to have high expectations for Diablo III and all Blizzard games. That's what pushes us to try to make the best gaming experiences we possibly can. If Diablo III wasn't a worthy next installment in the Diablo series, we wouldn't release it. That's the way we do it. That's the way we've always done it.
> As I've said many times in the recent past, we think Diablo III is coming along great and we can't wait for you to get your hands on it. We're doing all we can to ensure you have one hell of a time once you step foot in Sanctuary&#8230;
> Also, I think Diablo is much more comparable to the Evil Dead series personally, and those just kept getting better. OK, I know a lot of you prefer Evil Dead 2 to Army of Darkness, but come on, Bruce Campbell fights a squad of little Bruce Campbells! Priceless. =)
> Jay Wilson is the Game Director of Diablo 3, and wants to know "Hey, uh, what's that you got on your face?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you can seriously expect a launch-date announcement from us in the near future"


LOL did you see the OP he was talking about? that was a quick fix ..I bet the OP is looking for a job by now

http://vr-zone.com/articles/blizzard-tells-gamers-to-lower-expectations-for-diablo-iii/14997.html


----------



## Bobotheklown

Bashiok is a troll. And yeah apparently his remark was supposed to be sarcastic...

Those forums are seriously out of control though. I'm in there pretty much every day and it's pretty crazy. Blizz needs to get the release date out soon before they explode even more than they already have.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Bashiok is a troll. And yeah apparently his remark was supposed to be sarcastic...
> Those forums are seriously out of control though. I'm in there pretty much every day and it's pretty crazy. Blizz needs to get the release date out soon before they explode even more than they already have.


If they release now, I think it will be a disaster. They changed the game too much to call it Diablo III.

Most of the real Diablo players aren't going to like it and most of the people that didn't like the Diablo series aren't going to try it.

It'll be a failure just like every game that has tried to clone Diablo II. Some were decent games, but not as good as D2 and none of them came close to the number of sales. That equals a failure. Especially with how much time and resources that has been put into it.

Heck, it still has bugs. New bugs with the most recent patch that weren't there before.

I have a feeling the release isn't coming for at least a several more months, if not longer.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> If they release now, I think it will be a disaster. They changed the game too much to call it Diablo III.
> Most of the real Diablo players aren't going to like it and most of the people that didn't like the Diablo series aren't going to try it.
> It'll be a failure just like every game that has tried to clone Diablo II. Some were decent games, but not as good as D2 and none of them came close to the number of sales. That equals a failure. Especially with how much time and resources that has been put into it.
> Heck, it still has bugs. New bugs with the most recent patch that weren't there before.
> I have a feeling the release isn't coming for at least a several more months, if not longer.


They really haven't though. Diablo players will buy it because it's D3. I guarantee it will be an amazing game even with all the "casual" or "console" changes. I'm not in favor of any changes ever since august (except inferno mode) but it won't stop me from buying it. Going to be a blast to play with friends. Heck man, I keep replaying the beta and that only goes to level 13. The bugs are probably all already squashed in the internal build.

And several more months...? Don't say that









The lead designer just said release information in the "near future", which I think will be the first week of March. Leading to an early May release.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> They really haven't though. Diablo players will buy it because it's D3. I guarantee it will be an amazing game even with all the "casual" or "console" changes. I'm not in favor of any changes ever since august (except inferno mode) but it won't stop me from buying it. Going to be a blast to play with friends. Heck man, I keep replaying the beta and that only goes to level 13. The bugs are probably all already squashed in the internal build.
> And several more months...? Don't say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lead designer just said release information in the "near future", which I think will be the first week of March. Leading to an early May release.


Not to put a damper on your spirits, but they've been saying soon for a long time now, lol.

There's no way it will be released in March. First they have to issue the release date, which is always several weeks or more in advance of the release.

Also, the way Blizzard usually does things is they have an open beta before the release too. They haven't done that yet. I don't see why they'd do it any differently this time.

If I'm wrong then I'll stand corrected. But I just don't see it happening as soon as you would like.

Edit: I forgot to mention the commercials. They will want to air commercials for weeks or months before a release to get it well known before launch. The commercials will likely start once they have an official release date so they can put it in the commercials. With how much has went into the game, they are going to try and get everyone they can to buy it to make back all of their money spent on development.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Also, the way Blizzard usually does things is they have an open beta before the release too. They haven't done that yet. I don't see why they'd do it any differently this time.


SC2 never had a open beta. Cataclysm never had a open beta.
The 2 most recent releases never had a open beta so why would Diablo 3 get one?


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> SC2 never had a open beta. Cataclysm never had a open beta.
> The 2 most recent releases never had a open beta so why would Diablo 3 get one?


I thought they did. Oh well.

I still say the game isn't getting released within the next couple of months.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Not to put a damper on your spirits, but they've been saying soon for a long time now, lol.
> There's no way it will be released in March. First they have to issue the release date, which is always several weeks or more in advance of the release.
> Also, the way Blizzard usually does things is they have an open beta before the release too. They haven't done that yet. I don't see why they'd do it any differently this time.
> If I'm wrong then I'll stand corrected. But I just don't see it happening as soon as you would like.
> Edit: I forgot to mention the commercials. They will want to air commercials for weeks or months before a release to get it well known before launch. The commercials will likely start once they have an official release date so they can put it in the commercials. With how much has went into the game, they are going to try and get everyone they can to buy it to make back all of their money spent on development.


Sorry to put a damper on _your_ spirits but 90% of what you just said is false lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not to put a damper on your spirits, but they've been saying soon for a long time now, lol.
There's no way it will be released in March. First they have to issue the release date, which is always several weeks or more in advance of the release.


I meant a release date announcement in March. They already said Q2 launch, so they couldn't release March...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Also, the way Blizzard usually does things is they have an open beta before the release too. They haven't done that yet. I don't see why they'd do it any differently this time.


Blizzard does NOT always do open betas. If you want me to find you a link stating D3 will not have an open beta, let me know. It will take a while to search the forums though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I forgot to mention the commercials. They will want to air commercials for weeks or months before a release to get it well known before launch. The commercials will likely start once they have an official release date so they can put it in the commercials. With how much has went into the game, they are going to try and get everyone they can to buy it to make back all of their money spent on development



This part I am unsure of. I don't think I ever saw a SC2 commercial, only WoW. I could definitely picture some D3 commercials, but word of mouth will do a lot of advertising itself.

Also, http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4081813178#7
Quote:


> Just about everything is set as it will be at release. There will certainly be tweaks here and there, and some small improvements, but no, we don't have any current plans to change the chat channel interface.
> 
> We understand the requests, and have seen some of the creative suggestions, *but we're in the home stretch and aren't looking to delay the release of the game further*. Honestly speaking only a small portion of players will care if the chat channels are like they are, or if they're more like the huge screen-dominating feature in D2. We have to apply value to the additional time it would take to address a small amount of requests for a change, and it just doesn't outweigh releasing the game.


I like the sound of that... They released patch 13 last saturday, Bashiok posted on the forums at 4 AM today. They're putting in A LOT of extra hours. It's definitely the home stretch.

Edit: I forgot, Bashiok is in France. That's why he posted at 4 AM


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Sorry to put a damper on _your_ spirits but 90% of what you just said is false lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to put a damper on your spirits, but they've been saying soon for a long time now, lol.
> There's no way it will be released in March. First they have to issue the release date, which is always several weeks or more in advance of the release.
> 
> 
> I meant a release date announcement in March. They already said Q2 launch, so they couldn't release March...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the way Blizzard usually does things is they have an open beta before the release too. They haven't done that yet. I don't see why they'd do it any differently this time.
> 
> 
> Blizzard does NOT always do open betas. If you want me to find you a link stating D3 will not have an open beta, let me know. It will take a while to search the forums though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention the commercials. They will want to air commercials for weeks or months before a release to get it well known before launch. The commercials will likely start once they have an official release date so they can put it in the commercials. With how much has went into the game, they are going to try and get everyone they can to buy it to make back all of their money spent on development
> 
> 
> This part I am unsure of. I don't think I ever saw a SC2 commercial, only WoW. I could definitely picture some D3 commercials, but word of mouth will do a lot of advertising itself.
> 
> Also, http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4081813178#7
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about everything is set as it will be at release. There will certainly be tweaks here and there, and some small improvements, but no, we don't have any current plans to change the chat channel interface.
> We understand the requests, and have seen some of the creative suggestions, *but we're in the home stretch and aren't looking to delay the release of the game further*. Honestly speaking only a small portion of players will care if the chat channels are like they are, or if they're more like the huge screen-dominating feature in D2. We have to apply value to the additional time it would take to address a small amount of requests for a change, and it just doesn't outweigh releasing the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of that... They released patch 13 last saturday, Bashiok posted on the forums at 4 AM today. They're putting in A LOT of extra hours. It's definitely the home stretch.
Click to expand...

Are you serious? You are seriously trying to start an argument over something which is completely hypothetical? They said Q1 a few months ago... Q1 is now almost over. Now they said Q2... they've been doing this for years, where have you been? All of the stores had a release date of December 2011 up until 2012 because they had previously said they were going to release it then... I guess I'm 90% wrong about this too, right?

I'm going to bookmark this post so when the game doesn't get released in Q2 I can throw it back at you since you want to argue over something that neither one of us has any real idea about. Beyond that, flame away. It's all nothing but OPINION and false hope.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Are you serious? You are seriously trying to start an argument over something which is completely hypothetical? They said Q1 a few months ago... Q1 is now almost over. Now they said Q2... they've been doing this for years, where have you been? All of the stores had a release date of December 2011 up until 2012 because they had previously said they were going to release it then... I guess I'm 90% wrong about this too, right?
> I'm going to bookmark this post so when the game doesn't get released in Q2 I can throw it back at you since you want to argue over something that neither one of us has any real idea about. Beyond that, flame away. It's all nothing but OPINION and false hope.


Trying to inform, not argue. Bashiok redacted his Q1 state seconds after saying it. They officially delayed to "Early 2012" in September. Q1 was never official, just what everyone assumed.

All signs atm point toward a Q2 release with the date announcement coming in the "near future" (which I'm guessing to be March).

Store release dates are bogus. They don't know anything more than the general public when it comes to the release dates of Blizzard games. Blizzard has stated this. Unfortunately no one knows til it comes from the horse's mouth.

You can come throw the post back at me if you want if it's delayed again. Don't really care because you're right. I have no inside information, just going off of what's readily available and trying to spread my knowledge.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Trying to inform, not argue. Bashiok redacted his Q1 state seconds after saying it. They officially delayed to "Early 2012" in September. Q1 was never official, just what everyone assumed.
> All signs atm point toward a Q2 release with the date announcement coming in the "near future" (which I'm guessing to be March).
> Store release dates are bogus. They don't know anything more than the general public when it comes to the release dates of Blizzard games. Blizzard has stated this. Unfortunately no one knows til it comes from the horse's mouth.
> You can come throw the post back at me if you want if it's delayed again. Don't really care because you're right. I have no inside information, just going off of what's readily available and trying to spread my knowledge.


Fair enough.

If they do release it as soon as you would like the game is going to be a failure though. The skill system in place outright sucks. Building a character is non-existent in the current beta. That was one of the core features in Diablo and provided for TONS of replayability. Learning every skill on every character based on level is just dumb. I only need one of each class and I have every available build. There would be no point to make a new character of the same class to build it differently since all you have to do is swap skills.

They've already started down that path for World of Warcraft too. The last time I played in Cataclysm it was dumbed down a lot. That game is also far too easy to be any fun any more. It appeals to kids who used Gamesharks and cheat codes for every game they ever played.

If they do that to D3 I'll not be supporting it. I own 3 hard copies of LoD and several keys I bought from people online. I'll not spend a dime on D3 in it's current state. I know many other long-time D2 players who feel the same way. Diablo II has remained untouched by other companies attempting to clone it for over 12 years now for a reason.

Diablo III in it's current state will be like Dragon Age 2... it will appeal to a few people as ANY game does (namely the Blizzard butt kissers who like anything that Blizzard does for some reason). But it will be a complete and utter failure.

Building characters was part of the holy trinity of the Diablo series. They have basically taken the leg off of a 3-legged chair.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fair enough.
If they do release it as soon as you would like the game is going to be a failure though. The skill system in place outright sucks. Building a character is non-existent in the current beta. That was one of the core features in Diablo and provided for TONS of replayability. Learning every skill on every character based on level is just dumb. I only need one of each class and I have every available build. There would be no point to make a new character of the same class to build it differently since all you have to do is swap skills.
They've already started down that path for World of Warcraft too. The last time I played in Cataclysm it was dumbed down a lot. That game is also far too easy to be any fun any more. It appeals to kids who used Gamesharks and cheat codes for every game they ever played.
If they do that to D3 I'll not be supporting it. I own 3 hard copies of LoD and several keys I bought from people online. I'll not spend a dime on D3 in it's current state. I know many other long-time D2 players who feel the same way. Diablo II has remained untouched by other companies attempting to clone it for over 12 years now for a reason.
Diablo III in it's current state will be like Dragon Age 2... it will appeal to a few people as ANY game does (namely the Blizzard butt kissers who like anything that Blizzard does for some reason). But it will be a complete and utter failure.
Building characters was part of the holy trinity of the Diablo series. They have basically taken the leg off of a 3-legged chair.



Yes! I totally agree with you dude. I've been one of the posters on the forums supporting the many threads about this so-called "customization", it's crap. It really is. The game is so freaking casual ever since they started making changes since December or so. Pisses me off.

Still going to get the collector's edition and play the crap out of though, I'm sure it will still be fun. But it won't last like D2 did. Guaranteed.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

That's good to hear! I'm glad some people have some sense. The beta forums seem to be overrun with teens who have no real grasp of what an epic game should feel like. (Not that all teens are like that, but a lot are) It's a hornet's nest in those forums. Don't post anything for or against the game unless you want to fight off trolls.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Unfortunately, any thread that disagrees with Blizzard's choices gets insta-reported on those forums. It really is sad.


You weren't lying. I thought they might get reported but I didn't really believe that Blizzard would take action for simply disagreeing with their changes.

I was just banned from posting on the beta forums and had all of my posts deleted simply because I voiced my opinion about the skill tree. I was not swearing and throwing insults. But I made a very compelling argument in my opinion. I believe that's why they removed my posting privileges. What the heck? Just for providing feedback? What's the forum for then? They should put it in the posting rules, "No negative feedback about our game changes in any way."

I mean they don't even have polls so everyone can see what the majority of the posters want. Why not? Probably because they really don't care. They are going to do whatever they feel like doing. Also, most of the people on the forums are friends and family of the developers, so... you know where I'm going.

I wholeheartedly believe now that all Blizzard wants is people to kiss their ass and tell them they love the crappy changes they make. Well they can keep their butchered game. If they don't like my opinion that's fine. But banning people for disagreeing with their views is just wrong.

I haven't even tried to log in to the beta again, but I believe my account still has access since it shows in my account management page. It matters little, I'm not logging in to Battle.net again. They have just lost a loyal customer.

I'll be playing Torchlight 2. It's more Diablo than Diablo III, and that's just sad.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Unfortunately, any thread that disagrees with Blizzard's choices gets insta-reported on those forums. It really is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't lying. I thought they might get reported but I didn't really believe that Blizzard would take action for simply disagreeing with their changes.
> 
> I was just banned from posting on the beta forums and had all of my posts deleted simply because I voiced my opinion about the skill tree. I was not swearing and throwing insults. But I made a very compelling argument in my opinion. I believe that's why they removed my posting privileges. What the heck? Just for providing feedback? What's the forum for then? They should put it in the posting rules, "No negative feedback about our game changes in any way."
> 
> I mean they don't even have polls so everyone can see what the majority of the posters want. Why not? Probably because they really don't care. They are going to do whatever they feel like doing. Also, most of the people on the forums are friends and family of the developers, so... you know where I'm going.
> 
> I wholeheartedly believe now that all Blizzard wants is people to kiss their ass and tell them they love the crappy changes they make. Well they can keep their butchered game. If they don't like my opinion that's fine. But banning people for disagreeing with their views is just wrong.
> 
> I haven't even tried to log in to the beta again, but I believe my account still has access since it shows in my account management page. It matters little, I'm not logging in to Battle.net again. They have just lost a loyal custome.
> 
> I'll be playing Torchlight 2. It's more Diablo than Diablo III, and that's just sad.
Click to expand...

Yeah dude it's terrible. We call them "white knights". They're the ones that flood those forums with "blizz can do no wrong". They seriously revoked your posting privileges?? What did you write? I'm very curious, because they don't moderate as much as their white knight force just reports threads.

Get this dude, about the whole butt kissing thing. Diablo Inc gamers is the biggest d3 fansite. They were one of the only sites to NOT get beta keys to hand out. Where as small sites like d3sanc got some. Wanna know why? Blizz has "blacklisted" inc gamers because of a post they made regarding sc2 a while back. They seriously love their "fansites" that repost anything blizz puts on the d3 homepage. I've also heard that at blizzcon and such, most all of the q&a panels are scripted. The fansite members that they invite to come and ask questions are questions that Blizzard has already chosen (to some degree). It's all heavily moderated. It sucks.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah dude it's terrible. We call them "white knights". They're the ones that flood those forums with "blizz can do no wrong". They seriously revoked your posting privileges?? What did you write? I'm very curious, because they don't moderate as much as their white knight force just reports threads.
> Get this dude, about the whole butt kissing thing. Diablo Inc gamers is the biggest d3 fansite. They were one of the only sites to NOT get beta keys to hand out. Where as small sites like d3sanc got some. Wanna know why? Blizz has "blacklisted" inc gamers because of a post they made regarding sc2 a while back. They seriously love their "fansites" that repost anything blizz puts on the d3 homepage. I've also heard that at blizzcon and such, most all of the q&a panels are scripted. The fansite members that they invite to come and ask questions are questions that Blizzard has already chosen (to some degree). It's all heavily moderated. It sucks.


I never go to official forums so I don't know how bad it is there but seriously I don't even want to buy the game if that is how they handle the community


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah dude it's terrible. We call them "white knights". They're the ones that flood those forums with "blizz can do no wrong". They seriously revoked your posting privileges?? What did you write? I'm very curious, because they don't moderate as much as their white knight force just reports threads.


I'm still a little too upset to even try to reproduce the exact post. They have me a little steamed to put it mildly. Especially after more than a decade of loyal support to be kicked to the curb like this. Even if I wanted to, I could not make such a heartfelt post involving Blizzard ever again. Not after that slap in the face. That's also why it cuts even deeper. Because it hit on a personal level.

Basically I pointed out how the holy trinity of Diablo is to build characters, find loot, and kill things. No matter what changes were made to the game, the holy trinity should not be tampered with and I didn't have any objections to any changes outside of this trinity.

Then I pointed out how with the current skill system that building characters was no longer existent and that they had broken the holy trinity. The only way to fix it is to restore the skill trees.

The actual post was more drawn out and detailed. I've already posted in here before about how this effects replayability and whatnot. So I will leave it out of this post.

Then within minutes there were a few posts saying things such as, "Right on man!" It wasn't but a couple of more minutes before the "White Knights" as you call them jumped in and started trolling. Then a flame war ensued. Within about 25 minutes from the time I posted it was removed as was every single post I had ever made on the forum. I went to make a new post asking why when I noticed I couldn't post anymore. I never received an email or anything explaining why.

I see some other posts on there which are against Blizzard changes, but why did they single mine out? I'm guessing it was because I struck a nerve with one of the moderators. If it was because of the flame war, that's nothing new on there and I didn't actually start it. So I don't get it.

Since I couldn't get any answers I made a ticket for harassment on Diablo III and reported Blizzard as the person harassing me. I got a laugh out of it and it made me feel a little better at least. I got this response within 10 minutes:

"Hi xxxxx,

Thank you for submitting this information. We are committed to making our games as enjoyable as possible. We apologize if our Customer Support staff has been unable to resolve your issue to your satisfaction. Rest assured, your concerns will be forwarded to the appropriate departments. While we cannot guarantee a response, we can assure you it will be read and addressed."

The ticket was marked as answered and I haven't heard anything yet, nor do I expect to hear anything. I just want to know why. I don't think I'll ever really know. But I can never play another Blizzard made game ever again. To hell with them.

I'm not going to post in this thread anymore because I don't think I can do it without getting rude or just being negative in general. So it's better if I refrain. I'd like to meet the moderator face to face though... we have some things to discuss.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> The ticket was marked as answered and I haven't heard anything yet, nor do I expect to hear anything. I just want to know why. I don't think I'll ever really know. But I can never play another Blizzard made game ever again. To hell with them.
> 
> I'm not going to post in this thread anymore because I don't think I can do it without getting rude or just being negative in general. So it's better if I refrain. I'd like to meet the moderator face to face though... we have some things to discuss.


Dang dude, freaking ridiculous. It's unfair, really. It seems like Blizzard has been dropping the ball in almost every aspect lately... It's hard to say since they haven't released a game since Cataclysm, (which from what I hear, sucked) but seriously between poor community management and completely ignoring outcries for game design suggestions that 99% of the freaking forum agrees on (see these threads)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4081809814
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079619591
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079622667
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079839650
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4081813071
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4079872892
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4081813178


YEAH there's THAT many...

Sorry for the rants OP, but I'm glad that there are others here that share my opinion on Blizzard as a company atm.

I'm still hoping for the best for D3 and looking forward to it. I know I will love the game even if it's super casual now. Nothing will ever be a D2 remake, have to accept that.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Fair enough.
> If they do release it as soon as you would like the game is going to be a failure though. The skill system in place outright sucks. Building a character is non-existent in the current beta. That was one of the core features in Diablo and provided for TONS of replayability. Learning every skill on every character based on level is just dumb. I only need one of each class and I have every available build. There would be no point to make a new character of the same class to build it differently since all you have to do is swap skills.
> They've already started down that path for World of Warcraft too. The last time I played in Cataclysm it was dumbed down a lot. That game is also far too easy to be any fun any more. It appeals to kids who used Gamesharks and cheat codes for every game they ever played.
> If they do that to D3 I'll not be supporting it. I own 3 hard copies of LoD and several keys I bought from people online. I'll not spend a dime on D3 in it's current state. I know many other long-time D2 players who feel the same way. Diablo II has remained untouched by other companies attempting to clone it for over 12 years now for a reason.
> Diablo III in it's current state will be like Dragon Age 2... it will appeal to a few people as ANY game does (namely the Blizzard butt kissers who like anything that Blizzard does for some reason). But it will be a complete and utter failure.
> Building characters was part of the holy trinity of the Diablo series. They have basically taken the leg off of a 3-legged chair.


I agree with much of what you said but saying that it is going to be a complete and utter failure is a bit of a stretch don't you think? I'm sure you are aware that Diablo, much like Blizzard's other games, has a huge following.

I'm sorry to hear about that debacle you went through at the Blizzard forums, that's really too bad. Blizzard is one of my favorite gaming companies but to hear about how they've treated you (and I'm sure many others) makes me sad.


----------



## totallynotshooped

I'd like to join.


----------



## Bobotheklown

If you guys are interested in more confirmation of Q2 release, here is a tweet from Jay Wilson:
Quote:


> Jay Wilson
> ‏ @Angryrobotics
> 
> December?!? No way! 2nd quarter! Mayans got it wrong!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/174065677597020160


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you guys are interested in more confirmation of Q2 release, here is a tweet from Jay Wilson:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Wilson
> ‏ @Angryrobotics
> December?!? No way! 2nd quarter! Mayans got it wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/174065677597020160
Click to expand...

Nice, its good to hear more and more info like that. Just wish it was released last fall so I don't have to be inside playing DIII in the middle of summer haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice, its good to hear more and more info like that. Just wish it was released last fall so I don't have to be inside playing DIII in the middle of summer haha.


Haha I hear ya dude! But really... inside has the Air Conditioning


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Haha I hear ya dude! But really... inside has the Air Conditioning


I def only have air conditioning in my car.







It doesn't get that hot up here in NY state, at least not for long stretches of time. The humidity is the worst.


----------



## Bobotheklown

So there's rumblings going around that Monday, March 5th will be a VERY interesting day for Diablo 3 news...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



THE RELEASE DATE


will be announced!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-release-date-announcement-coming-next-week


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So there's rumblings going around that Monday, March 5th will be a VERY interesting day for Diablo 3 news...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THE RELEASE DATE
> 
> 
> will be announced!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-release-date-announcement-coming-next-week


Errr it doesn't say for sure that it will be announced, seems like a good chance though!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Yeah I wanted to point out that I heard "Rumblings"









It seems likely to me. I don't see why they wouldn't have a date yet. All major systems are revealed and tweaking/tuning has been going on for a while now.


----------



## dajposkakac

I hope Diablo III comes out in May/June time at the earliest...
Why? If it comes out earlier, I fail this year of school and I won't get into uni


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> I hope Diablo III comes out in May/June time at the earliest...
> Why? If it comes out earlier, I fail this year of school and I won't get into uni


Better then paying for uni and failing due to D3







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> I hope Diablo III comes out in May/June time at the earliest...
> Why? If it comes out earlier, I fail this year of school and I won't get into uni


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Better then paying for uni and failing due to D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds about right! I hope it comes out sooner rather than later though.


----------



## dajposkakac

but then I would have uninterrupted play time until September, so uni wouldn't be affected so bad...
it would be so painful to have to do school work when I knew Diablo III is out there, waiting for me

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys just posting a small update. They are sending out beta keys for europe from today on.

Source


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys just posting a small update. They are sending out beta keys for europe from today on.
> Source


Nice, thanks for the link.









Edit - Update the OP with that info.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Check this out guys:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/167147579811966976Quote:


> Jay Wilson
> ‏ @Angryrobotics @Raydia21 I am going to gdc, you?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Check this out guys:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/167147579811966976Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Wilson
> ‏ @Angryrobotics @Raydia21 I am going to gdc, you?
Click to expand...

Niceee, just 3 more days! (We hope/assume)


----------



## atibbo69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Niceee, just 3 more days! (We hope/assume)


Yeah let's hope!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224075/mmorpg-italy-diablo-3-release-date-potentially-leaked


----------



## Zulli85

Nice man, good job with keeping on top of DIII news! I hope that is accurate, April 17th isn't that far away!


----------



## Lisjak

Yeah if it would really be April 17th that would be awesome!


----------



## Zulli85

Got back from Gamestop a little while ago. Was going to preorder the collector's edition but they weren't sure if they were going to have a midnight release or not. Not a big deal really, I'll probably go back tomorrow and put the money down. Also, one dude said April release and another dude said May 2nd. Dunno where they were getting their info from but I'm still hoping for April 17th!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Update from Jay Wilson:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/176116505023488001Quote:


> Ben Brown ‏ @BenBrown68 · Details
> @Angryrobotics @lezenko can you debunk the rumor of april 17th or confirm?
> 
> Jay Wilson
> ‏ @Angryrobotics
> Follow
> @BenBrown68 I cannot debunk or confirm.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Update from Jay Wilson:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/176116505023488001Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Brown ‏ @BenBrown68 · Details
> @Angryrobotics @lezenko can you debunk the rumor of april 17th or confirm?
> 
> Jay Wilson
> ‏ @Angryrobotics
> Follow
> @BenBrown68 I cannot debunk or confirm.
Click to expand...

Hm. I'm fairly confident that these rumors are true. Hoping so anyway.

Pretty sure I'm going to go back to Gamestop tomorrow and preorder the collector's edition. An extra $40 isn't THAT much for a game I'm going to spend a LOT of time on.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hm. I'm fairly confident that these rumors are true. Hoping so anyway.
> Pretty sure I'm going to go back to Gamestop tomorrow and preorder the collector's edition. An extra $40 isn't THAT much for a game I'm going to spend a LOT of time on.


That's what I'm sayin dude. Been waiting YEARS for this game, and Diablo has been a part of my childhood (as bad as that sounds haha) definitely shelling out the extra cash for this one.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That's what I'm sayin dude. Been waiting YEARS for this game, and Diablo has been a part of my childhood (as bad as that sounds haha) definitely shelling out the extra cash for this one.


Diablo was a part of my childhood too. I remember playing Diablo II when I was in middle school haha. Was such a long time ago and they are finally releasing III, been a long time coming.


----------



## Saffleur

CE is paid for. Now they just need to sign, seal and deliver. My fingers are itching to click furiously.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saffleur*
> 
> CE is paid for. Now they just need to sign, seal and deliver. My fingers are itching to click furiously.


Pre-ordered and paid for mine tonight as well. Can't wait!


----------



## DevilDriver

HaHa I remember playing Diablo when I was in middle/high school. Can't wait for D3 to finally be out.


----------



## Tchernobyl

For some reason, the CE is 64 euro in ireland... totals to 80ish $. Which is a beyond fantastic price









A few coworkers and I are gonna make a group... barb, wizard and monk (me)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> For some reason, the CE is 64 euro in ireland... totals to 80ish $. Which is a beyond fantastic price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few coworkers and I are gonna make a group... barb, wizard and monk (me)


$80 USD is cheap for the CE, mine was $100.

Edit - Just looked around various websites for DIII news and I've yet to see anything. Will report back here if/when news breaks. A release date announcement should be coming "early" this week which would be today or tomorrow.


----------



## lethal

Add me to the club please!!

So excited for this game drawning near finally!!


----------



## Zulli85

No release date announcement but some interesting stuff here.









Edit - Also want to let you guys know that I removed the so-called "club" portion of this thread. It was 100% useless and was nothing more than a list of people in the OP. I do however plan to make some sort of list or spreadsheet after the game is released. It will consist of OCN member's and their B.Net accounts so we can get some games going together. Maybe we can keep it updated with each member's progress throughout the game as well. I'm up for anything like this but the "club" was far from a club and as I said before it was completely pointless.











Edit 2 - It seems possible that there will be another beta patch and that the monsters will have twice the amount of damage. Might actually have to use your potions etc haha.
Quote:


> Jay Wilson has just tweeted that the monster damage for the levels between 1-13 has been doubled. This increase supposedly trails off by level 20, which probably means that difficulty seems better balanced as your power increases.
> 
> "Doubled monster damage from levels 1-13 (trailing off to level 20). Feels pretty good! Hopefully we can keep it.
> It's a shame that we don't get to test this change in the beta, and perhaps it will never make it to the final build."
> 
> This change sounds good for those that are saying the beginning of the game is far too easy. The ease of the beta has been one of the paramount discussions in the forums around the internet, so one can only hope that this change remains for release. Personally, I think this change is welcome as it rewards smarter play even if the AI is still at a basic level. I also wonder if this means that King Leoric's damaged is doubled as well.
> 
> What are you thoughts on this change? Welcome? Not enough? Did this come too late for you to care?
> 
> Update:
> Seems that we might get to play with this change in an upcoming patch.
> 
> "@Wheeze201 Has this been applied to the beta ?
> I believe it will be in the next Beta patch, but please don't ask me when it's getting released, I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-monster-damaged-doubled


----------



## Zulli85

Sigh, I should know well enough by now to not get my hopes up for anything DIII related.
Quote:


> Jay Wilson: No D3 Release Date Announcement from GDC
> 110
> Posted 6 March 2012 by Flux at 08:55 GMT
> Jay Wilson replied to a bunch of tweets tonight with some info about his travel plans and they're bad news for anyone still hoping for an imminent release date announcement.
> 
> "Looking forward to #ME3. Unfortunately I'm off to GDC tomorrow. No, not to announce anything, and not sign of release.
> There were some very promising signs and hints a week and a half ago, but plans change all the time, especially when tumultuous events intercede, and for all the the rumors flying, I don't have any confidence we'll get that magical announcement any time soon."
> 
> Check your calendar to be depressed; Q2 doesn't begin for weeks yet, and over the years Blizzard has shown a strong preference for the later portions of release date windows. I don't keep making "June 32nd" jokes on the podcast for nothing, you know. Thanks to Signal and Lorderan for the twitter tip.
> 
> Update: Azzure and others in comments point out that Jay only said no D3 release date announcement from GDC: this doesn't rule out an announcement via their normal Bliz Irvine PR channels, and that could happen any day. Personally, I'm not holding my breath, but you guys certainly can if you think it'll help.
> 
> Update #2: Amazon Italy has removed the April 17th date for Diablo 3 they had posted until news of it broke widely yesterday. (They now say simply "2012″) Were they contacted by Activision/Blizzard and asked to remove it? Note that we've seen fake release dates for years that Blizzard has never bothered to tell retailers to correct./quote]
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/


----------



## dajposkakac

Damn, I was getting excited too


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajposkakac*
> 
> Damn, I was getting excited too


Me too, especially since I pre-ordered my CE the other night. I was doing pretty good in not getting my hopes up and not getting too excited since they announced the game in 2008 but its so close now that I can't help myself.


----------



## Lisjak

This really is a bummer. Oh well looks like a June release after all


----------



## dajposkakac

Finish school year and sit down to play Diablo 3... it would be such a beautiful day...
But then I realize - this statement is so sad, lol


----------



## Zulli85

Take this tidbit for what its worth, which probably isn't much.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incgamers*
> Diablo 3 Now "Active" for WoW Annual Pass Accounts
> 26
> Posted 7 March 2012 by Flux at 02:40 GMT
> A couple of readers mailed in this evening to let us know that Diablo III is now showing as "Active" on Battle.net accounts that purchased the World of Warcraft Annual Pass. You can't download it or anything, but it's hard not to take this as a SIGN OF RELEASE!!1! If you're into that sort of thing.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/


----------



## axipher

Blizzard is just trolling us, mine is the same, Active, but download not available


----------



## Kahunah

where can cone preorder a CE edition of D3 this late in the game? everywhere around me has been sold out for months! (just outside of toronto, ON, Canada)


----------



## AMD_Freak

Shouldn't be long
Quote:


> Game director for Blizzard, Jay Wilson, chimed in by answering questions regarding the rumored release date through Twitter. He was asked to confirm or deny the date, where he tweeted that he "cannot debunk or confirm" the proposed April 17 release date. This has of course riled up the entire Internet. Wilson did add one more nugget of info through Twitter, where @ChrisFW asked to comment on how close an announcement is on a scale of 1 to 10, with 1 being not even close, and 10 being imminent.
> 
> Wilson replied with a '9'.


found the twitter post'

Chris Wright ‏ @ChrisFW

· Open

@Angryrobotics @Bashiok on a scale of 1 to 10, (1=not even close, 10=imminent,) how close are we to that all important #D3 announcement?









3 Retweets
Mitch Ribar loïc laisné Meddeb

6:18 AM - 2 Mar 12 via web · Details
Jay Wilson Jay Wilson ‏ @Angryrobotics

Close

@ChrisFW 9
Hide conversation

26 Retweets
7 Favorites
Joseph Hillenbrand Solid Parpaing neilius Mg Meddeb Valkemen Neverknew That


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> where can cone preorder a CE edition of D3 this late in the game? everywhere around me has been sold out for months! (just outside of toronto, ON, Canada)


My local Gamestop had a bunch remaining but I also live in the middle of no where and I bet I'm one of like two people that have/will preorder the CE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> Shouldn't be long
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Game director for Blizzard, Jay Wilson, chimed in by answering questions regarding the rumored release date through Twitter. He was asked to confirm or deny the date, where he tweeted that he "cannot debunk or confirm" the proposed April 17 release date. This has of course riled up the entire Internet. Wilson did add one more nugget of info through Twitter, where @ChrisFW asked to comment on how close an announcement is on a scale of 1 to 10, with 1 being not even close, and 10 being imminent.
> Wilson replied with a '9'.
> 
> 
> 
> found the twitter post'
> Chris Wright ‏ @ChrisFW
> · Open
> @Angryrobotics @Bashiok on a scale of 1 to 10, (1=not even close, 10=imminent,) how close are we to that all important #D3 announcement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Retweets
> Mitch Ribar loïc laisné Meddeb
> 6:18 AM - 2 Mar 12 via web · Details
> Jay Wilson Jay Wilson ‏ @Angryrobotics
> Close
> @ChrisFW 9
> Hide conversation
> 26 Retweets
> 7 Favorites
> Joseph Hillenbrand Solid Parpaing neilius Mg Meddeb Valkemen Neverknew That
Click to expand...

That in theory could be right around 4.6 months hahah. People have been waiting almost 4 years for an announcement, divide that into 10 parts and you get 4.6.

That is just my mind assuming that it is going to take forever because its ya know, Blizzard we are talking about here. Hopefully soon though.







Thanks for the post and feel free to help me keep this thread up to date.


----------



## Kahunah

where is the middle of nowhere? preorder me one i'll pay through mail/paypal! haha


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> where is the middle of nowhere? preorder me one i'll pay through mail/paypal! haha


I'd think about it but they ask for your name, address (i think), phone number, and email haha. Plus they would know I was haxing them because I just preordered the other day.

G'nite.


----------



## Kahunah

why can't you preorder two? you can preorder as many games as you'd like through gamestop/eb games, futureshop, etc.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> why can't you preorder two? you can preorder as many games as you'd like through gamestop/eb games, futureshop, etc.


You're probably right haha. Didn't think of it that way.


----------



## Kahunah

i looked at the stuff you and it's all very cool however what i want from a preorder is in-game content/exclusives. angel wings aren't enough to make me splurge the extra $50 i don't think.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahunah*
> 
> i looked at the stuff you and it's all very cool however what i want from a preorder is in-game content/exclusives. angel wings aren't enough to make me splurge the extra $50 i don't think.


The USB and artwork look pretty cool too. I'm thinking about getting a regular second copy so I don't have to open the CE. Prolly won't do that though, already spent $100 haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm not getting the CE, don't think that extra stuff is really worth it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The USB and artwork look pretty cool too. I'm thinking about getting a regular second copy so I don't have to open the CE. Prolly won't do that though, already spent $100 haha.


All you need from the CE is the key so... you could open it and enter the key then re-shrink wrap it!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not getting the CE, don't think that extra stuff is really worth it.


You're probably right. I've just been waiting so long for the game that I feel like I have to buy the CE, not open it, and hold onto it forever. Pretty lame I know haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> All you need from the CE is the key so... you could open it and enter the key then re-shrink wrap it!


Thats true. Hmm..









Perhaps spending another $60 in 8 months won't be so bad when the game is finally released. I won't even remember the first $100 that I spent! Wait this must be what Blizzard has been up to all this time!


----------



## Crazy9000

I bought about 10 copies of Diablo II, but that was due to botting being fairly easy to get away with. Ironically the long wait before bots were banned probably helped business overall for diablo 2. I guess we'll have to see which way they go with d3... I'm guessing for the first year or two hacks will be banned quite quickly.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I bought about 10 copies of Diablo II, but that was due to botting being fairly easy to get away with. Ironically the long wait before bots were banned probably helped business overall for diablo 2. I guess we'll have to see which way they go with d3... I'm guessing for the first year or two hacks will be banned quite quickly.


Yeah I can't imagine being able to get away with much, if anything, in DIII. Not that I plan on it but I'll be honest here. I used to use map hacks in DII all the time. Mousepad's was the best haha. It was fun playing through DII the first dozen times and fun the first couple hundred baal runs but it was frustrating having a new map to navigate every game. MH+Sorc teleport or Enigma = fast runs.


----------



## Lisjak

I thought about buying the CE but came to the conclusion that the content is not worth the extra money. And what I man by that is that I am broke







Oh well the normal edition is ok too. It's about the game after all


----------



## Bobotheklown

Here's a tidbit, hopefully it's not referring to moar beta keys








Quote:


> We just had an awesome meeting with the awesome people from Blizzard Entertainment ! What Does it Mean ? Well, something cool next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> What we can say now is, start adding Diablo III to you games list !
> 
> That is not an order, it is a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


http://www.facebook.com/Gamersbook?sk=wall

Edit: also this just in:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4138438602

Patch 14 tonight!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Here's a tidbit, hopefully it's not referring to moar beta keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We just had an awesome meeting with the awesome people from Blizzard Entertainment ! What Does it Mean ? Well, something cool next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> What we can say now is, start adding Diablo III to you games list !
> That is not an order, it is a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Gamersbook?sk=wall
> Edit: also this just in:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4138438602
> Patch 14 tonight!
Click to expand...

Oh wow nice, patch 14. Any idea what they are adding/changing? I wonder if the double damage change on the monsters has been applied.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh wow nice, patch 14. Any idea what they are adding/changing? I wonder if the double damage change on the monsters has been applied.


Inc.Gamers is guessing that the double monster damage will be applied and the new gold/magic find systems.
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/cool-new-things-with-diablo-iii-beta

Just gotta wait for patch notes tonight


----------



## Bobotheklown

Aaaaand here are the patch notes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Diablo III Beta Patch 14 - v. 0.8.0.8815
Released 3/8/2012
General

Hardcore mode is now available, and can be unlocked by reaching level 10 with at least one character
Cast time to resurrect a fallen ally has been increased from 1 second to 3 seconds
Player created games now default to Invite Only. Check "Allow Quick Join" in the Social tab of the Options menu to allow your friends to join
Magic Find and Gold Find are now shared amongst party members. The average combined value of the entire party's Magic and Gold Find applies to all players regardless of location in the game world. The averaged values will not display in the UI

Skill UI

In Elective mode, skills can now be dragged and dropped from the skill interface into hot-key slots
Right-clicking a skill hot-key will now open the skill interface

Auction House

The Sell interface has been updated to better match the in-game inventory and stash
Combined the advanced and basic search features
The Active auctions tab now allows users to see all active auctions
Searches for recipes and tomes have been added

Classes

Barbarian

Barbarians now have innate 30% passive damage reduction versus all sources. This damage reduction is applied at the same time as all other damage reducing effects (such as Armor), but prior to shield block
Ground Stomp

Now destroys barrels

Leap Attack

Ability renamed to Leap
Weapon damage reduced from 125% to 85%
Now slows enemies in the landing zone by 60% for 3 seconds

Demon Hunter

Hungering Arrow

Rune of Puncturing Arrow pierce chance reduced from 55% to 50%

Impale

Rune of Impact stun chance reduced from 100% to 65%

Smoke Screen

Duration increased from 2 to 3 seconds.
Cost increased from 15 to 24 Discipline

Monk

Monks now have innate 30% passive damage reduction versus all sources. This damage reduction is applied at the same time as all other damage reducing effects (such as Armor), but prior to shield block
Breath of Heaven

Heal amount reduced

Crippling Wave

Damage increased from 100% to 110%

Deadly Reach

Damage increased from 100% to 110%

Exploding Palm

This skill has been redesigned.
No longer generates Spirit, now costs 40 Spirit
Now deals 220% weapon damage over 3 seconds

Fists of Thunder

Damage increased from 100% to110%

Crafting

Gold cost to craft items reduced
Cost to train Blacksmith doubled
More crafting materials are now required to craft items
Chance to salvage rare crafting material from blue Magic items reduced from 10% to 5%

Followers

Templar

Normal attack now deals 15% weapon damage
Intervene taunt reduced from 5 seconds to 3 seconds

Items

Several aspects of the game economy have been adjusted, including but not limited to:

Gold drops
Item sale values
Vendor costs
Repair costs

Rings and Amulets now become available at a higher level. As a result, these items will no longer drop in the in beta. Fear not - sparkly baubles await you in the retail version of the game.

Monsters

Mira Eamon now drops better loot.
Monster damage has been increased

Bug Fixes
For a full list of documented game and service bugs, please review the Known Issues sticky located in the Beta Bug Report forum.

Players are now able to leave the game if unexpectedly disconnected from Battle.net
Public Games can once again accommodate up to four players
Players can now queue for a Public Game involving any quest they've unlocked
Players should now properly be able to send and receive friend invites
Friends should no longer appear as [ ] in chat



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3123246179#14

Glad to see they gave the melee classes some innate resistances to help with the later difficulties!









Also liking that you can drag and drop skills in elective mode.

Disappointed they didn't do anything about the chat lobby or skill ui...









Edit: I find it kind of funny, in patch 13 they reduced the cost of blacksmith training by 50%...
Quote:


> The cost to level the Blacksmith has been reduced by 50%


And in this patch they double it?







Guess they needed more gold sinkage...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Aaaaand here are the patch notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo III Beta Patch 14 - v. 0.8.0.8815
> Released 3/8/2012
> General
> Hardcore mode is now available, and can be unlocked by reaching level 10 with at least one character
> Cast time to resurrect a fallen ally has been increased from 1 second to 3 seconds
> Player created games now default to Invite Only. Check "Allow Quick Join" in the Social tab of the Options menu to allow your friends to join
> Magic Find and Gold Find are now shared amongst party members. The average combined value of the entire party's Magic and Gold Find applies to all players regardless of location in the game world. The averaged values will not display in the UI
> Skill UI
> In Elective mode, skills can now be dragged and dropped from the skill interface into hot-key slots
> Right-clicking a skill hot-key will now open the skill interface
> Auction House
> The Sell interface has been updated to better match the in-game inventory and stash
> Combined the advanced and basic search features
> The Active auctions tab now allows users to see all active auctions
> Searches for recipes and tomes have been added
> Classes
> Barbarian
> Barbarians now have innate 30% passive damage reduction versus all sources. This damage reduction is applied at the same time as all other damage reducing effects (such as Armor), but prior to shield block
> Ground Stomp
> Now destroys barrels
> Leap Attack
> Ability renamed to Leap
> Weapon damage reduced from 125% to 85%
> Now slows enemies in the landing zone by 60% for 3 seconds
> Demon Hunter
> Hungering Arrow
> Rune of Puncturing Arrow pierce chance reduced from 55% to 50%
> Impale
> Rune of Impact stun chance reduced from 100% to 65%
> Smoke Screen
> Duration increased from 2 to 3 seconds.
> Cost increased from 15 to 24 Discipline
> Monk
> Monks now have innate 30% passive damage reduction versus all sources. This damage reduction is applied at the same time as all other damage reducing effects (such as Armor), but prior to shield block
> Breath of Heaven
> Heal amount reduced
> Crippling Wave
> Damage increased from 100% to 110%
> Deadly Reach
> Damage increased from 100% to 110%
> Exploding Palm
> This skill has been redesigned.
> No longer generates Spirit, now costs 40 Spirit
> Now deals 220% weapon damage over 3 seconds
> Fists of Thunder
> Damage increased from 100% to110%
> Crafting
> Gold cost to craft items reduced
> Cost to train Blacksmith doubled
> More crafting materials are now required to craft items
> Chance to salvage rare crafting material from blue Magic items reduced from 10% to 5%
> Followers
> Templar
> Normal attack now deals 15% weapon damage
> Intervene taunt reduced from 5 seconds to 3 seconds
> Items
> Several aspects of the game economy have been adjusted, including but not limited to:
> Gold drops
> Item sale values
> Vendor costs
> Repair costs
> Rings and Amulets now become available at a higher level. As a result, these items will no longer drop in the in beta. Fear not - sparkly baubles await you in the retail version of the game.
> Monsters
> Mira Eamon now drops better loot.
> Monster damage has been increased
> Bug Fixes
> For a full list of documented game and service bugs, please review the Known Issues sticky located in the Beta Bug Report forum.
> Players are now able to leave the game if unexpectedly disconnected from Battle.net
> Public Games can once again accommodate up to four players
> Players can now queue for a Public Game involving any quest they've unlocked
> Players should now properly be able to send and receive friend invites
> Friends should no longer appear as [ ] in chat
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3123246179#14
> Glad to see they gave the melee classes some innate resistances to help with the later difficulties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also liking that you can drag and drop skills in elective mode.
> Disappointed they didn't do anything about the chat lobby or skill ui...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I find it kind of funny, in patch 13 they reduced the cost of blacksmith training by 50%...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The cost to level the Blacksmith has been reduced by 50%
> 
> 
> 
> And in this patch they double it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they needed more gold sinkage...
Click to expand...

Being a beta, they can lower the gold cost of something just so people would use it more for testing, and not because it was poorly priced. Hard to say why anything is in the patches due to that xD.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Being a beta, they can lower the gold cost of something just so people would use it more for testing, and not because it was poorly priced. Hard to say why anything is in the patches due to that xD.


Touché good sir...

Stoked to play some beta tonight







(provided maintenance does indeed finish at 7pm and isn't extended)


----------



## Zulli85

Thanks for the update and patch notes!









Nice that they added hardcore and all you need is a level 10 char. I remember seeing lots of people complaining that you had to play through the entire game just to get it.

Also pretty interesting that magic and gold find is now averaged between all the players regardless of where you are in the game. It makes it a bit easier so that the char with most magic find doesn't have to last hit the monster but if you are doing runs in a full game you're going to need a lot of magic find. It also says the average won't be displayed in the UI which I don't like. I wonder why that is.


----------



## headmixer

Hey,

Play D2 LOD a lot.

Will one be able to play D3 stand alone, ( on my PC, without connecting to Battlenet) are will I have to pay Blizzard to play on-line even if I play alone.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Hey,
> Play D2 LOD a lot.
> Will one be able to play D3 stand alone, ( on my PC, without connecting to Battlenet) are will I have to pay Blizzard to play on-line even if I play alone.


Hi there. A connection to Battle.net is required but it is a free service. You'll be able to host your own game and make it private so you can play on your own if you like. They require Battle.net to stop piracy, doesn't bother me because I always played on B.net anyway.


----------



## headmixer

OK, I kinda remember that, but Will one be able to play D3 stand alone, ( on my PC, without connecting to Battlenet)?

Do you, are anyone else know.

OH,









Ok, I get it.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> OK, I kinda remember that, but Will one be able to play D3 stand alone, ( on my PC, without connecting to Battlenet)?
> Do you, are anyone else know.


Zulli85 just said you have to login to Battle.net to play.







From there you can play offline or privately. Are you asking about systems that don't have an internet connection?


----------



## headmixer

No, I get it now.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Zulli85 just said you have to login to Battle.net to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From there you can play offline or privately. Are you asking about systems that don't have an internet connection?


You login to B.Net and stay logged in, there is no playing offline whatsoever. You can indeed play alone but you are still connected to B.Net.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> No, I get it now.
> Thanks for the reply.


You're welcome, here is some more info for you if you need it.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/118/1185029p1.html


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You login to B.Net and stay logged in, there is no playing offline whatsoever. You can indeed play alone but you are still connected to B.Net.
> You're welcome, here is some more info for you if you need it.
> http://pc.ign.com/articles/118/1185029p1.html


Got it.


----------



## winterwarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Are you asking about systems that don't have an internet connection?


This is what i have been wondering, Internet access tends to be spotty for me, if I loose internet I won't even be able to play???


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Jay Wilson: Patch 14 is Shippable Content
> 11
> Posted 9 March 2012 by Nizaris at 19:44 GMT
> Jay Wilson has tweeted something interesting today that is probably a sign of release, if you're into that sort of thing. We've seen a lot of iteration over the past 5 years of development, but it seems that all major changes are at an end. The tweet reads as follows:
> 
> what is currently in the beta is what we intend for ship, but we're still tuning and things can change."
> This can very well mean that we are seeing/playing the last major patch for the Diablo 3 beta. It's possible we will see one last tuning patch before or after launch, but this is it everybody. What you see is what you get for the most part.
> 
> I think they made some really decent last minute decisions by increasing monster damage, linking boss and elite mobs with magic find buffs, and lowering the requirement for Hardcore. The only thing left is the release announcement, which, if we're lucky, will happen sometime next week.
> 
> As an addendum to this, though, he could very well be referring simply to the beta content, and not the game's status as a whole. We do not know if RMAH kinks have be resolved or other bugs in the battle.net infrastructure. I don't mean to rain on anybody's parade&#8230; but you never know with Blizzard. It's done when it's done, and all that.
> 
> Thanks for posting this in the forums, Sulle


http://diablo.incgamers.com/


----------



## Bobotheklown

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4574895/Diablo_III_PvP_Update-3_9_2012#blog

Reading now.

Edit: No pvp at launch...

I'm kind of neutral to this. As long as they get the pvp patch our relatively quickly, I'm fine with it.

Wasn't planning on pvping til later game anywho.

So what does this mean for us? Release will be upon us sooner!









Edit2: Haha notice at the bottom of the article under tags, 'Sign of Release'!!!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4574895/Diablo_III_PvP_Update-3_9_2012#blog
> Reading now.
> Edit: No pvp at launch...
> I'm kind of neutral to this. As long as they get the pvp patch our relatively quickly, I'm fine with it.
> Wasn't planning on pvping til later game anywho.
> So what does this mean for us? Release will be upon us sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: Haha notice at the bottom of the article under tags, 'Sign of Release'!!!!


Hm. I agree with you, doesn't bother me much that it won't be available upon release but I had no intentions to get into PvP for a while anyway. Should get a release date soon, inc gamers said something about a release date announcement next week possibly. Hope so!


----------



## Lisjak

I'm not even getting my hopes up because of all the "release date announcement days" that occurred to this date. I don't believe it until I see it


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I'm not even getting my hopes up because of all the "release date announcement days" that occurred to this date. I don't believe it until I see it


Yeah... it's getting old. Really.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I won't believe the game is out until I am online playing


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I won't believe the game is out until I am online playing


Well, you can't really go wrong with that logic can you?


----------



## Zulli85

There is a bunch of tidbits for those that are interested at inc.gamers. They constantly update their site with the latest news and there is some interesting stuff. Apparently the RMAH is possible for hardcore but unlikely. Bashiok has also been pretty active in responding to tweets.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/


----------



## Rabbs

Maybe by the time diablo 3 comes out my new rig will be finished. Hope diablo 3 will support triple monitors. I'll be getting the normal edition as well, even though getting diablo 1&2 on the usb stick, and the head of diablo is awesome. I just can't justify paying $100.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Maybe by the time diablo 3 comes out my new rig will be finished. Hope diablo 3 will support triple monitors. I'll be getting the normal edition as well, even though getting diablo 1&2 on the usb stick, and the head of diablo is awesome. I just can't justify paying $100.


Only DII is on the USB stick, just wanted to clarify.









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/services/collectors-edition/


----------



## nerdybeat

Lots of bugs floating in the current beta version(14) compared the the previous from a week ago(13). I don't mean to speculate, however it could go both ways for good news of a release date. Either they are trying to get any and all known kinks out now, or they really aren't THAT close.

There is some good balancing going on with the classes and crafting which is lookin solid.

Ugh I can't wait much longer! Almost got all the beta achievements and I am itching for release.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Lots of bugs floating in the current beta version(14) compared the the previous from a week ago(13). I don't mean to speculate, however it could go both ways for good news of a release date. Either they are trying to get any and all known kinks out now, or they really aren't THAT close. There is some good balancing going on.
> Ugh I can't wait much longer! Almost got all the beta achievements and I am itching for release.


Yeah I hear ya, so am I. I check for news frequently everyday but other than that I try to not think about DIII. I'll drive myself crazy if I play the game too much or think about it too much etc. Been waiting so long and its so close but still so far away.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah I hear ya, so am I. I check for news frequently everyday but other than that I try to not think about DIII. I'll drive myself crazy if I play the game too much or think about it too much etc. Been waiting so long and its so close but still so far away.


Getting the beta key was like giving a drink to a recovering alcoholic.. I now have the taste in my mouth anddddddd I NEED MORE!

Looking at the timeline of D3 announcements etc makes it feel like Blizzard is slapping me in the face. Reminding me that I played D2 almost 10 years ago and I am still waiting for D3. Sighhh


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Getting the beta key was like giving a drink to a recovering alcoholic.. I now have the taste in my mouth anddddddd I NEED MORE!
> Looking at the timeline of D3 announcements etc makes it feel like Blizzard is slapping me in the face. Reminding me that I played D2 almost 10 years ago and I am still waiting for D3. Sighhh


I concur with all of that haha.


----------



## williamx

Not sure if this is supposed to go here, but looks like some people are getting to new parts of beta.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamx*
> 
> Not sure if this is supposed to go here, but looks like some people are getting to new parts of beta.


That's not bnet. It's a server emulator. (a private server)


----------



## williamx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> That's not bnet. It's a server emulator. (a private server)


Eh, well I didn't want to admit it... I actually recorded this and this is real.... Shameless self promotion. No ad's or anything though, just wanted to share what I was able to play.


----------



## Kyronn94

I know it probably doesn't mean anything, but I just got an email from Amazon saying that my order for Diablo 3 (Places January 4th 2011!) now has an estimated arrival date of 30th June 2012.

Anyone else get something like this?

Or is this just to do with the Q2 estimate?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> That's not bnet. It's a server emulator. (a private server)


Yeah, no it's real. It's all over the forums.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175418656?page=1


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I know it probably doesn't mean anything, but I just got an email from Amazon saying that my order for Diablo 3 (Places January 4th 2011!) now has an estimated arrival date of 30th June 2012.
> Anyone else get something like this?
> Or is this just to do with the Q2 estimate?
> Thanks.


Nope, just Amazon guessing again









(And yes, they're just putting the last day in Q2 because that's the target window atm)

Edit: Here is some release date rumors floating around:
http://diablo.incgamers.com/forums/showthread.php?823936-Diablo-3-Release-Date


----------



## nerdybeat

Yea the "new content" is there, with multiple explanations to how it was accessed. I actually just joined a public server and plopped right in. I was able to resume quest after leaving and get WPs to my friends.


----------



## axipher

- Fields of Misery
- Black King
- Royal Crypts

I'm starting to regret subscribing for a year of WoW just to get D3, at least I'll have WoW to play when D3 flops now. I guess I just had some really high hopes for this game, the bad lighting coming out of the cave in that screen shot and the really square-edged terrain isn't really appealing for a game coming out this year,


----------



## Tchernobyl

I still find the "lighting" argument for not liking this to be utterly ridiculous. And who is to say it isn't just the video? It looks just fine on mine....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> - Fields of Misery
> - Black King
> - Royal Crypts
> I'm starting to regret subscribing for a year of WoW just to get D3, at least I'll have WoW to play when D3 flops now. I guess I just had some really high hopes for this game, the bad lighting coming out of the cave in that screen shot and the really square-edged terrain isn't really appealing for a game coming out this year,


The bad lighting coming out of a cave and terrain from that screenshot of *content that is not supposed to be in the beta?*

Best way to judge a game imo.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> - Fields of Misery
> - Black King
> - Royal Crypts
> I'm starting to regret subscribing for a year of WoW just to get D3, at least I'll have WoW to play when D3 flops now. I guess I just had some really high hopes for this game, the bad lighting coming out of the cave in that screen shot and the really square-edged terrain isn't really appealing for a game coming out this year,
> 
> 
> 
> The bad lighting coming out of a cave and terrain from that screenshot of *content that is not supposed to be in the beta?*
> 
> Best way to judge a game imo.
Click to expand...

I followed all the gameplay videos as well and have been eagerly awaiting a beta invite. But from a lot of people I've heard the overall D3 experience isn't all that great.

For the amount of time that has been spent on this game, I just expected a little more content to show what D3 is going to be, and small things like the terrain quality just bugs me.

I'm all for loving a game for it's gameplay rather then graphics, but there is still that basic expectation of improved gameplay and graphics over the last game.

This is of course just one gamer's opinion.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> - Fields of Misery
> - Black King
> - Royal Crypts
> I'm starting to regret subscribing for a year of WoW just to get D3, at least I'll have WoW to play when D3 flops now. I guess I just had some really high hopes for this game, the bad lighting coming out of the cave in that screen shot and the really square-edged terrain isn't really appealing for a game coming out this year,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I still find the "lighting" argument for not liking this to be utterly ridiculous. And who is to say it isn't just the video? It looks just fine on mine....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The bad lighting coming out of a cave and terrain from that screenshot of *content that is not supposed to be in the beta?*
> Best way to judge a game imo.


+1 to the last two. Stuff that isn't supposed to be in the beta and who knows what the graphic settings are on in those screenshots. And I have to agree that hearing someone argue about lighting in DIII is just plain annoying at this point. No offense, I just heard it for the first time nearly 4 years ago and it has gotten really, really old. Screenshots don't do any game justice anyway IMO.

As far as the secret areas go, no one really knows how it happened. A lot of people think that there was some bug that somehow gave a single person access beyond a closed gate and that there was a waypoint in that area. The waypoint stayed, that person shared it, and before you know it practically everyone in the beta has the waypoint and people are freaking out over new content haha.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm all for loving a game for it's gameplay rather then graphics, but there is still that basic expectation of improved gameplay and graphics over the last game.
> This is of course just one gamer's opinion.


I am in the beta and I can emphatically say that the graphics are drastically improved over DII. The game has the same hack n slash feel as DII with better visuals and a lot more gameplay elements. Trust me its a hundred notches above DII.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I followed all the gameplay videos as well and have been eagerly awaiting a beta invite. But from a lot of people I've heard the overall D3 experience isn't all that great.
> For the amount of time that has been spent on this game, I just expected a little more content to show what D3 is going to be, and small things like the terrain quality just bugs me.
> I'm all for loving a game for it's gameplay rather then graphics, but there is still that basic expectation of improved gameplay and graphics over the last game.
> This is of course just one gamer's opinion.


Ahh ok. Sorry to judge so quickly









Hoping you can get a beta invite so you can judge for yourself man


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I followed all the gameplay videos as well and have been eagerly awaiting a beta invite. But from a lot of people I've heard the overall D3 experience isn't all that great.
> For the amount of time that has been spent on this game, I just expected a little more content to show what D3 is going to be, and small things like the terrain quality just bugs me.
> I'm all for loving a game for it's gameplay rather then graphics, but there is still that basic expectation of improved gameplay and graphics over the last game.
> This is of course just one gamer's opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok. Sorry to judge so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping you can get a beta invite so you can judge for yourself man
Click to expand...

No problem, that's why I figured I would clear it up a little before it gets taken the wrong way haha.

I still can't wait to play, just hope that all the small things I've heard about it get fixed.


----------



## Zulli85

Apparently the bonus content has been removed but it had a ton of positive reactions. Good read for those of you still doubting the game.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-beta-video-gameplay-33-bonus-beta-areas
Quote:


> I got my chance to play and I have to say that I'm completely blown away. The new content is just awesome. I did not expect Blizzard to throw so many different kinds of monsters my way only a couple hours into the game. -Gosukusan
> 
> I spent the last two hours playing through the new areas. A metric TON more atmosphere than what is in the 'vanilla' beta - I'm super impressed! The farm and sunken temple, in particular, gave me 'wow!' moments. My energy for this game has definitely been re-kindled, because I wasn't overly impressed with the beta content's monsters or environments.
> 
> The later areas almost have a Kurast feel to them, though I reckon they're going more for a "cursed southern bayou" kinda feel with the hanging moss and marshy-ness. Regardless, it works super well.
> 
> Watching the big beasts explode into a large skeleton is super satisfying, and the walking trees look 1000x better in person that I ever thought they did on gameplay videos.
> 
> 10/10 from me! -Kaeros


Edit -


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Apparently the bonus content has been removed but it had a ton of positive reactions. Good read for those of you still doubting the game.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-beta-video-gameplay-33-bonus-beta-areas
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my chance to play and I have to say that I'm completely blown away. The new content is just awesome. I did not expect Blizzard to throw so many different kinds of monsters my way only a couple hours into the game. -Gosukusan
> I spent the last two hours playing through the new areas. A metric TON more atmosphere than what is in the 'vanilla' beta - I'm super impressed! The farm and sunken temple, in particular, gave me 'wow!' moments. My energy for this game has definitely been re-kindled, because I wasn't overly impressed with the beta content's monsters or environments.
> The later areas almost have a Kurast feel to them, though I reckon they're going more for a "cursed southern bayou" kinda feel with the hanging moss and marshy-ness. Regardless, it works super well.
> Watching the big beasts explode into a large skeleton is super satisfying, and the walking trees look 1000x better in person that I ever thought they did on gameplay videos.
> 10/10 from me! -Kaeros
Click to expand...

Nice! Great to hear those comments!


----------



## Ghostscript

Finally!







15 of may all hell breaks loose! Evil is back!


----------



## HaiiYaa

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4612389/Diablo_III_Launching_May_15_%E2%80%93_Digital_Pre-Sales_NOW_OPEN-3_15_2012#blog


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 of may all hell breaks loose! Evil is back!


Indeed!

This thread will probably start to get a lot more activity now









Just put in my request for May 15th off from work!


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I don't get work off, but I think I'm going to cancel my amazon preorder and just do it digitally from blizz. They accidentally shipped Skyrim via 2 day shipping for my sister and I wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## Ghostscript

True that Crazy9000.

Have mine preordered. Still unsertain as of what to do. I know that the place usually ship 3 days in advance, as expected delivery time is 3 days, but for my place I've always gotten it in 2 days, Which could, if I'm lucky, mean that I have it on the 14th. Anyhow, I know that I would love to play it the second the clock strikes 00:00 on the 15th. Anyhow, guess I'll wait and see, if I get it the day before then I go for it - if not, I'll purchase it online and start playing instantly. Will have to wait for my preordered package as well, as I'm not missing out on the scull in the collector's edition!









I did unfortinatly not get any days of that week, appart from the 17th which is Norways constitution day, but the next week I'm all prepared for 24/7 gaming and time off from work!


----------



## Zulli85

Awesome news, will update the op shortly. As far as preordering, I'm actually thinking about getting a digital second copy so that I don't have to open my CE and perhaps we'll be able to preload the game and play it right at midnight. Sounds ridiculous I know but that shows how bad I want this game haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Awesome news, will update the op shortly. As far as preordering, I'm actually thinking about getting a digital second copy so that I don't have to open my CE and perhaps we'll be able to preload the game and play it right at midnight. Sounds ridiculous I know but that shows how bad I want this game haha.


Dude what about the skull for your desk?! Just going to leave it in the sealed CE?

No better way to represent than sporting the goods!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dude what about the skull for your desk?! Just going to leave it in the sealed CE?
> No better way to represent than sporting the goods!


I kind of want to not open the CE at all and store it inside of a box in a cool, dry place for the rest of my life. (Or until it is valuable someday, haha)


----------



## Photograph

Just purchased Diablo III and am downloading now from Battle.net, I thought this day would never come! Sure I'll have to wait till May to play, but at least it is progress


----------



## Tchernobyl

Now to wait for my 80$ collector's edition to be delivered


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Now to wait for my 80$ collector's edition to be delivered


Where did you get it for $80? Mine was $100 at Gamestop.

Edit -

I forgot to mention that there is a new Geforce driver that includes support for Diablo III and that there apparently have been issues with Amazon pre-orders. If any of you did indeed use Amazon, please check out the below link.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-296.10-whql-driver.html

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/amazon-diablo-iii-pre-order-woes


----------



## axipher

I'll be waiting for my free copy to come in.


----------



## Nethermir

i want to be cheap and is planning to just get a digital copy but i seriously want that skull usb


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I don't know if I should get the CE or not, the box will go right next to my SC2 CE and the skull would go with the Rytlock statue from GW2 CE, and it would be awesome to have both SC2 usb and D3 usb.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i want to be cheap and is planning to just get a digital copy but i seriously want that skull usb


For the record, it's a soulstone usb stick and a diablo skull figurine..

And they both look sick!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I don't know if I should get the CE or not, the box will go right next to my SC2 CE and the skull would go with the Rytlock statue from GW2 CE, and it would be awesome to have both SC2 usb and D3 usb.


I opted for the D3 CE. I don't think I will drop 150 on GW2's


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I opted for the D3 CE. I don't think I will drop 150 on GW2's


I like the physical items they offer


----------



## iARDAs

I will purchase the game sometime next month via digital method.

I wish there was a Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3 bundle.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Where did you get it for $80? Mine was $100 at Gamestop.
> Edit -
> I forgot to mention that there is a new Geforce driver that includes support for Diablo III and that there apparently have been issues with Amazon pre-orders. If any of you did indeed use Amazon, please check out the below link.
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-296.10-whql-driver.html
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/amazon-diablo-iii-pre-order-woes


Ireland. For some incomprehensible reason, the collector's edition is 65 euro, which is about 80-85$. No idea WHY, but it's awesome.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Ireland. For some incomprehensible reason, the collector's edition is 65 euro, which is about 80-85$. No idea WHY, but it's awesome.


Ah I see, lucky you.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ah I see, lucky you.


Indeed!









http://www.gamestop.ie/39621_PC_Diablo_III_Collectors_Edition.aspx

65 euro.. 85$.


----------



## Photograph

Two months of looking at this to go


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Two months of looking at this to go


Nice man. Does it let you install or do you have to wait till May15th?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice man. Does it let you install or do you have to wait till May15th?


You can install I'm pretty sure.

The game files are heavily encrypted, but with 2 months to go, it will probably get decrypted and datamined to death before release









Should have everyone refrain from posting spoilers.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You can install I'm pretty sure.
> The game files are heavily encrypted, but with 2 months to go, it will probably get decrypted and datamined to death before release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have everyone refrain from posting spoilers.


Yeah I was thinking about that. Hopefully nothing will leak out from now up until the release.


----------



## Coma

It won't happen. Same reason Steam games don't leak before release. The key for decryption is only sent out on release day, and until then the game files are just chunks of useless data.


----------



## Zulli85

Looks like you can't install the game yet actually. We are also getting patch 15 this weekend!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablo.incgamers.com*
> A Diablo III themed meme has caught fire recently featuring a hipster version of Leah saying a host of things the Diablo 3 community will get a chuckle from. Some of them are actually pretty funny, and I'm sure the community could think of a host of topics a hipster Leah might poke fun at. You can generate the meme over at memegenerator.
> 
> Diablo 3 CM's such as Kaivax, Daxxarri, and Bashiok have caught on to the meme, posting some of their favorites on twitter. It seems that the image posted to the left is the most popular. Because it's true.
> 
> In semi-related comical Diablo III news (or facepalm worthy news, depending on your perspective), Kotaku has released a nice timeline that depicts the release continuum for Blizzard since its inception. It truly is hard to believe that it's been 12 years since Diablo 2 was released, and the sequel has only just been given a release date. The gap, rivaled by Starcraft 2, pale in comparison to the healthy World of Warcraft release timeline. It's something to be expected, but we can only hope to see the healthy continuation of the Diablo franchise in the coming years.
> 
> On another note, those that have opted in to the year subscription of World of Warcraft to recieve Diablo III free or if you have pre-ordered the digital download, you can already download the game! However, you can't install it or crack any of the information. It'll make things a bit easier for you, though, come release day.
> "In fact, as of this morning, players who sign up for the Annual Pass can pre-download the Diablo III game client by visiting Battle.net Account Management."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablo.incgamers.com*
> Big day for Diablo 3 news today, with release date announcement earlier today and now it seems we will get yet another Patch for the Beta. Jay tweeted earlier that the state of the game after Patch 14 is what they intend to ship with, so it will be very interesting to see what this Patch will bring.
> 
> "We will bringing the Diablo III test servers down for maintenance at approximately 10:00 a.m. PST tomorrow morning for database updates and to launch the next beta patch. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude at approximately 10:00 p.m. PST on Friday, March 16.
> While we are not planning to wipe characters with this patch, we will be resetting all auctions on both the gold and currency-based auction houses. If any changes are made during maintenance that may require a character wipe, we'll be sure to provide an update in this thread.
> 
> Thank you for your patience! As always, patch notes will be posted here once the patch is live."
> 
> Stay tuned as we'll keep you updated on everything Patch 15 as the news comes in, together with official and of course unofficial patch notes.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/


----------



## iARDAs

2 more months

I am so glad i never ever played any kind of beta.










I can do 2 more months easily


----------



## Lisjak

Call me old fashioned but I pre-ordered the box version (last year) because I just like having a box of the games I buy







And thank god they announced an actual release date. It really was about time..


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Just preordered CE from amazon, its settled!


----------



## calavera

pre-ordered the CE as well...and impulse bought SC2 heart of the swarm while I'm at it.


----------



## Toology

Just pre-ordered the CE edition. I cant wait to get my hands on the final game, i personally love the most recent beta patch, the game seems really balanced.


----------



## Zulli85

Glad to see all of you guys pre-ordering the game. Feel free to post in this thread for any of your Diablo III needs.


----------



## nerdybeat

Ugh I have been scouring for a loophole in ordering the CE, and being able to play at midnight without waiting in line. Doesn't like that will be an option. I am all for the line really, but I just haven't waited for a game this long in my life... every minute is precious...


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Ugh I have been scouring for a loophole in ordering the CE, and being able to play at midnight without waiting in line. Doesn't like that will be an option. I am all for the line really, but I just haven't waited for a game this long in my life... every minute is precious...


I know how you feel, i dont want to wait in line/ wait till midnight at a store but its a risk im willing to take


----------



## 95329

Pre-ordered and couldn't be more excited!









Anyone having troubles downloading the digital edition through Blizzard Downloader? More than 12h behind and only 25% ready







Not that there wasn't enough time to DL it but still.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Pre-ordered and couldn't be more excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having troubles downloading the digital edition through Blizzard Downloader? More than 12h behind and only 25% ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that there wasn't enough time to DL it but still.


I got it all last night, took about 4 hours for the 7 or 8 GB.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I got it all last night, took about 4 hours for the 7 or 8 GB.


I'm downloading it from an another location (OCn forbidden location to be exact) and it's coming much faster now. Once I have it done I will start seeding it with the Blizzard Download app again so others can get the game too


----------



## Zulli85

Some good news for those of us who pre-ordered a physical copy. It appears that you can download the game like everyone else is and simply input your cdkey when you get your copy. It also seems likely that an update is going to have to be applied before we can play so don' t expect to be playing right at midnight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablo.incgamers.com*
> That title might sound ominous, but this is not one of those emails that points you to some trojan-infected malware site. You can legitimately download the full Diablo III client, for most regions/languages, right now, from Battle.net. You can't play it yet since the servers aren't live and you don't have a valid CD-Key, but this way you've got the 7gig download squared away in advance, and all you need to do come 11:59pm on May 14th is get your valid access code, download a big ass patch, and pray that the Battle.net servers hold up under the strain.
> 
> Pre-Pay, Pre-Load, Pre-Wait!
> Blizzard is providing the clients in advance to avoid the crunch of three million people try to download it at the same time, come May 15th. You're given these links if you pre-purchase the game now, via the Blizzard store or if you got a free copy with your WoW Annual Pass. They're useful for everyone though, even if you're buying a boxed copy, regular or D3CE. You can install the game from these clients, and you'll just need to get the CD-Key once your physical copy arrives.


http://diablo.incgamers.com

DIII install music.







Sounds like updated Tristram music for sure.


----------



## Mkilbride

Amazon has release day delivery for...

99 cents!

I couldn't believe it. It says it will arrive here, ON release day, or literally my money back, for 99 cents!

Worth it!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Amazon has release day delivery for...
> 99 cents!
> I couldn't believe it. It says it will arrive here, ON release day, or literally my money back, for 99 cents!
> Worth it!


I'll be waiting for my copy at midnight.







Assuming my local Gamestop is doing a midnight release, that is.


----------



## Mkilbride

Waiting for your copy?

You mean go to a store, at midnight to pick it up?

Yeah, that stuff is still way to creepy for me, I honestly think people who see midnight release movies and pick up games at midnight releases are kinda crazy.

My local Gamestop sucks, as does my BestBuy, Amazon seems a good choice.


----------



## xxxPOPExxx

Im ready for rainbow cow lvl or whatever the hell they decided to do! Any word on if our current beta characters will be brought over or should we expect to start from scratch again?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Waiting for your copy?
> You mean go to a store, at midnight to pick it up?
> Yeah, that stuff is still way to creepy for me, I honestly think people who see midnight release movies and pick up games at midnight releases are kinda crazy.
> My local Gamestop sucks, as does my BestBuy, Amazon seems a good choice.


I'll be at Gamestop at like 11:45 or so, waiting until midnight when I can finally get my copy and drive 300mph home to my PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxPOPExxx*
> 
> Im ready for rainbow cow lvl or whatever the hell they decided to do! Any word on if our current beta characters will be brought over or should we expect to start from scratch again?


Haha yeah me too, I remember being so confused when I saw the secret cow level for the first time. I was like you do what?? Wirts leg and a tome???? Huh??

Expect to start from scratch.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'll be at Gamestop at like 11:45 or so, waiting until midnight when I can finally get my copy and drive 300mph home to my PC.
> Haha yeah me too, I remember being so confused when I saw the secret cow level for the first time. I was like you do what?? Wirts leg and a tome???? Huh??
> Expect to start from scratch.


Did any of you guys play diablo by any chance? The secret cow level was a big joke/prank you would tell other players, trying to get them to waste lots of time. There were some cows in town that you could click on and your character would say something like "I'm not a milkmaid" if you did it enough. So some people would say there is a "secret cow level" if you like click on them 100 times in the right order then try casting town portal from town.. lol. Blizzard put it in diablo II as a joke for the diablo fans.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Did any of you guys play diablo by any chance? The secret cow level was a big joke/prank you would tell other players, trying to get them to waste lots of time. There were some cows in town that you could click on and your character would say something like "I'm not a milkmaid" if you did it enough. So some people would say there is a "secret cow level" if you like click on them 100 times in the right order then try casting town portal from town.. lol. Blizzard put it in diablo II as a joke for the diablo fans.


I can say, with much pride, that I many a times, did that when Diablo was released.

So the Secret Cow level in Diablo 2, made me grin from ear to ear.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Did any of you guys play diablo by any chance? The secret cow level was a big joke/prank you would tell other players, trying to get them to waste lots of time. There were some cows in town that you could click on and your character would say something like "I'm not a milkmaid" if you did it enough. So some people would say there is a "secret cow level" if you like click on them 100 times in the right order then try casting town portal from town.. lol. Blizzard put it in diablo II as a joke for the diablo fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I can say, with much pride, that I many a times, did that when Diablo was released.
> So the Secret Cow level in Diablo 2, made me grin from ear to ear.


Oh wow nice, never knew that. The thing is the cows used to give great experience in some patch way back in the day and cow runs were more popular than Baal runes for exp.


----------



## Mkilbride

Yes, I know.

I played Diablo 1 & 2 from their release dates, I can say "I was there" when the Hack n Slash genre was invented.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yes, I know.
> 
> I played Diablo 1 & 2 from their release dates, I can say "I was there" when the Hack n Slash genre was invented.


Same, I miss the original, might have to load it up now just because.


----------



## calavera

Do only people who pre-ordered through battle.net get the download client for pre-loading? I bought CE from amazon but wanna see if I can start downloading right now somehow.


----------



## Bobotheklown

If you guys are interested:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1230186/buy-com-diablo-3-collectors-edition-pre-order-85


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Do only people who pre-ordered through battle.net get the download client for pre-loading? I bought CE from amazon but wanna see if I can start downloading right now somehow.


Yeah you can download it now if you want.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now

Direct link for USA


----------



## dajposkakac

I live in the UK and I'm going to buy Diablo 3 here, but I would prefer to play the version with Polish language... do you think if it will matter if I download the Polish version and just input the English cdkey when I get it?


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you guys are interested:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230186/buy-com-diablo-3-collectors-edition-pre-order-85


I'd say go with Amazon.com if you're in the U.S, it's full price, BUT release day delivery for 99 cents. That's very generous, I think.


----------



## kevindd992002

Would this support local LAN play? Or is it the same as the crappy multiplayer system similar to starcraft 2's?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Would this support local LAN play? Or is it the same as the crappy multiplayer system similar to starcraft 2's?


There is currently no LAN function and an internet connection is required at all times.


----------



## Mkilbride

And that is fine.

This game is meant to be played multiplayer....

LAN events are a thing of the past. You know when StarCraft II stopped working after 30 days due to me giving up my Internet connection for a few months, I didn't complain, that's just how it is. Though I know alot of people are going to blow it our of pre-portion again. Mostly people in less fortunate countries.


----------



## kevindd992002

Well, LAN play is not a thing of the past for me. I plan to play with two of my cousins in the house. This is not good news for me then. I live in the Philippines and Internet connection here is not that fast compared to the US.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, LAN play is not a thing of the past for me. I plan to play with two of my cousins in the house. This is not good news for me then. I live in the Philippines and Internet connection here is not that fast compared to the US.


I don't blame you for wanting a LAN function but I also don't blame Blizzard for ditching it. It isn't their fault that piracy is a huge problem so they are just moving on with the times and doing what they can to protect themselves.

You won't be able to play with your cousins in the house unless each of you have your own CD key. 1 account/cdkey per user. Blizzard requires authentication via Battle.net to make sure your account and key are legit.

It seems like patch 15 is experiencing technical issues much like previous patches. I really hope that if there is a patch when the game is released (which I'm assuming there will be) there won't be any issues.

http://diablo.incgamers.com


----------



## Mkilbride

Of course there will be a day 1 patch.

I'd be deeply saddened if there wasn't, that'd mean they spent a few months doing nothing.


----------



## kcuestag

What's the best place to pre-order the standard edition of the game in Europe?

I was thinking of Amazon.co.uk, it's 33 pounds there, about 40€.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Of course there will be a day 1 patch.
> I'd be deeply saddened if there wasn't, that'd mean they spent a few months doing nothing.


Yeah, there will more than likely be a patch. Like I said I just hope the game is playable after said patch. Recent updates to the game have had technical issues that don't get resolved for hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's the best place to pre-order the standard edition of the game in Europe?
> I was thinking of Amazon.co.uk, it's 33 pounds there, about 40€.


Do you want a digital or physical copy and how bad do you want it? If you want just a digital copy then directly through Blizzard is the best bet. If you want a physical copy and want it ASAP I'd preorder at a brick and mortar store and go the midnight release if there is one. Not sure about Europe but here in the States Amazon has a deal going on for free release-day delivery. If you are busy in the morning on the 15th that might be the way to go. Can anyone confirm a similar deal in Europe or elsewhere?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I don't blame you for wanting a LAN function but I also don't blame Blizzard for ditching it. It isn't their fault that piracy is a huge problem so they are just moving on with the times and doing what they can to protect themselves.
> You won't be able to play with your cousins in the house unless each of you have your own CD key. 1 account/cdkey per user. Blizzard requires authentication via Battle.net to make sure your account and key are legit.
> It seems like patch 15 is experiencing technical issues much like previous patches. I really hope that if there is a patch when the game is released (which I'm assuming there will be) there won't be any issues.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com


Was the "hacks" for Starcraft II to enable LAN gameplay ever successful even to the slightest extent?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Was the "hacks" for Starcraft II to enable LAN gameplay ever successful even to the slightest extent?


I have no idea. I've barely ever used a LAN function in any game and certainly never did or want to in SCII. I've been using B.net forever, all the way back to Warcraft II Battle.net Edition.









(4k posts!







)


----------



## Tchernobyl

Found this... thought it funny enough to share


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, this might be slightly off topic, but can you recommend a D2LoD build for any class thats easy and fast to play. I really wanna get through the game just once before trying Diablo III, but Ive never gotten further than act 2


----------



## Mkilbride

Any class is really easy and fast to play.

Just play on normal mode man...you can probably beat it in a day, easy, if you're playing solo, maybe 2 days, 3 tops.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

In Hell "easy" is relative to your skills and knowledge.

I don't know what has changed within the last few years... but for example, Iron Maiden used to roflpwn any melee characters if they hit a mob while it was active (especially Zeal Paladins...). I heard they removed that, but it's just an example. Oblivion Knights used to cast it.

All characters have strengths and weaknesses. Knowing them is what makes a character easy or hard.


----------



## Bastyn99

I guess you're right. Ill just try some out and see what I like. Thanks


----------



## Lisjak

Hey Bastyn. I played trough the game with all the characters and IMO the paladin is the most beginner friendly and versatile. I had a lot of fun playing with him.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey guys, this might be slightly off topic, but can you recommend a D2LoD build for any class thats easy and fast to play. I really wanna get through the game just once before trying Diablo III, but Ive never gotten further than act 2


Its not off topic, any Diablo related discussion is welcome here









I pretty much agree with everyone else. The game should be easy to play through with any class on normal difficulty. But the fastest is probably the Sorceress as most of her nukes will 1 shot monsters and she can teleport around to get from point a to point b quickly.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I always enjoyed the amazon myself. Had a rockin' 89 javazon back in the day. Soloing /players 8 hell mode cow level


----------



## Bastyn99

Well I went with an Amazon, as I wanted a ranged character that wasnt too mana dependant. So far Im at the Search for Cain quest, and Im enjoying it more than I thought I would.


----------



## WBaS

I guess it depends on your gear situation, but I always felt that my hammerdin was overpowered. Very survivable and lots of killing power. Of course I had really awesome gear too.

EDIT: I will miss my hammerdin in D3







I hope the wizard will do.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I guess it depends on your gear situation, but I always felt that my hammerdin was overpowered. Very survivable and lots of killing power. Of course I had really awesome gear too.
> EDIT: I will miss my hammerdin in D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the wizard will do.


It will be interesting doing runs in DIII because teleport isn't the same as in DII. It has a much longer cooldown and I don't know if any items give teleport. Hm..

http://www.diablowiki.net/Teleport


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It will be interesting doing runs in DIII because teleport isn't the same as in DII. It has a much longer cooldown and I don't know if any items give teleport. Hm..
> http://www.diablowiki.net/Teleport


Well I certainly feel like have done more to balance D3 than D2. I doubt I'll find a class that feels overpowered... although they state that their game is designed so that all characters feel overpowered. I really just want to slay endless demons and get some booty!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Well I certainly feel like have done more to balance D3 than D2. I doubt I'll find a class that feels overpowered... although they state that their game is designed so that all characters feel overpowered. I really just want to slay endless demons and get some booty!


Yeah me too, I can't wait. I'm pretty sure that it will be worth killing the monsters on the way to the bosses instead of just teleporting directly to the bosses like Baal. I read something along those lines recently. But like you said I just want to play the game and get beyond the content that is in the beta. Then I want to beat nightmare, hell, and watch the real fun begin in inferno.


----------



## Bastyn99

Damn, DII is awesome, now Im gonna have to buy Diablo III. Damn you Blizzard, keep stealing my money !


----------



## Mkilbride

Glad to hear it.

The CE for Diablo 3 comes with Diablo II + LOD Keys on a cool soulstone disc.

I own tons of copies of Diablo II, but can always enjoy a few more.


----------



## KenjiS

^- I preordered a normal edition of Diablo III

Be great to play with all of you


----------



## jdip

I can't wait for this to come out. I have the regular edition pre-ordered (for like a year now). I'm sad I didn't get into the D3 beta


----------



## williamx

So I was playing the game and came across some Lore that could be alluding to the new "Secret Level." Blizzard already stated there is no cow level so this might be it. Be warned may be a spoiler to some.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamx*
> 
> So I was playing the game and came across some Lore that could be alluding to the new "Secret Level." Blizzard already stated there is no cow level so this might be it. Be warned may be a spoiler to some.


seems legit. i would hope they add a secret level.


----------



## Mkilbride

It's already been confirmed to be magical unicorn level.


----------



## KenjiS

No, its Pandaren...its always Pandaren!


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> It's already been confirmed to be magical unicorn level.


Well thats what the rumours are/where a year orso ago.... lets hope its true







but i doubt it will be unicorns.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Well thats what the rumours are/where a year orso ago.... lets hope its true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i doubt it will be unicorns.


I hope they are cute little bunnies to slay... or maybe kittens.


----------



## Stuuut

Anyways i don't think it will happen.
It was just a joke from Bashiok in response to all the QQ'ing of the game being to bright.


EDIT:

But then again Blizzard has a love for Unicorns it seems


----------



## Zulli85

Pretty interesting piece of lore actually. I hope that there is actually a secret level but no one discovers it for like 2 years after the game is released. Would be pretty awesome, no?


----------



## rageofthepeon

My memory is failing but if I recall correctly there will be a shared stash for this game like in Titan's Quest, right? That was amazing being able to transfer items safely instead of dropping items on the ground and praying no one found them, left the game, disconnected, etc....


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> That was amazing being able to transfer items safely instead of dropping items on the ground and praying no one found them, left the game, disconnected, etc....


Ahahaha the good times








But i believe there is indeed a shared stash in D3.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> My memory is failing but if I recall correctly there will be a shared stash for this game like in Titan's Quest, right? That was amazing being able to transfer items safely instead of dropping items on the ground and praying no one found them, left the game, disconnected, etc....


The ONLY stash is a shared stash (one stash for normal. one for hardcore).

I forsee inventory space being a HUGE issue. Once people start having multiple chars with only one shared stash (multiple tabs mind you), packrats like me will still fill it up.

Especially when customization comes with items that have +skill affixes, you will need sets of gear for different builds.


----------



## Tchernobyl

The stash is indeed shared, and you needn't worry about dropped items. When a boss, for example, drops an item, only YOU can see it. You can then pick it up, and drop it/trade it to another player, but until then it's only yours.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The ONLY stash is a shared stash (one stash for normal. one for hardcore).
> I forsee inventory space being a HUGE issue. Once people start having multiple chars with only one shared stash (multiple tabs mind you), packrats like me will still fill it up.
> Especially when customization comes with items that have +skill affixes, you will need sets of gear for different builds.


Shame they limited the number of characters you can make....







that means not enough mules. Unless there will be something like a horadric cube to store stuff in. (Yes i know Horadric Cube won't return but i mean something like it)


----------



## Mkilbride

They had to limit them.

There is no more 3 month rule.

OR else people would make like 50 characters and overload them on Bandwidth.

I forsee "Storage expansions" available from the cash shop.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> They had to limit them.
> There is no more 3 month rule.
> OR else people would make like 50 characters and overload them on Bandwidth.
> I forsee "Storage expansions" available from the cash shop.


People making tons of characters in no way would be any sort of bandwidth or storage concern.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> They had to limit them.
> There is no more 3 month rule.
> OR else people would make like 50 characters and overload them on Bandwidth.
> I forsee "Storage expansions" available from the cash shop.


They should have upped the char limit a bit tough.... 10 chars








And how much space does it take to store a character anyways? Shouldn't be to much i would reckon or am i wrong?


----------



## Mkilbride

10 Chars is enough for you to have a male and female of each class.

That's enough.

It's the same reason why MMO's have character limits.

I' m sure expansions will add 2 character slots per new class or so.

Diablo has never been a game where you needed a mule, it's not like a MMO;

Especially now that the Auction House exists.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> 10 Chars is enough for you to have a male and female of each class.
> That's enough.
> It's the same reason why MMO's have character limits.
> I' m sure expansions will add 2 character slots per new class or so.
> Diablo has never been a game where you needed a mule, it's not like a MMO;
> Especially now that the Auction House exists.


Well i had mules in D2 when i played it everyday.
But i agree it might be less because of the Auction House.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I'm betting you can buy more storage for cash as well eventually









And expansion will definitely increase character cap I think.

Also, it's 10 chars per region fyi... 10 uswest, 10 eu, etc.


----------



## WBaS

Blizzard claims they won't be putting items on the RMAH, so you won't be buying more space through that. I suppose they might implement more storage some other way.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Blizzard claims they won't be putting items on the RMAH, so you won't be buying more space through that. I suppose they might implement more storage some other way.


Achievements probably


----------



## rusky1

On top of shared stash, your gold amount and artisan levels are also shared between all characters. Normal and Hardcore being separate.

I don't see a problem with running out of stash space to be honest. Most MMO's have even less inventory space and people seem to make it work just fine. I'm sure if Blizzard foresee's this being an issue that they will update the game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Diablo has never been a game where you needed a mule, it's not like a MMO;


Wat. My friends and I all had accounts full of mules when we used to play a lot.

Here is more info about the stash as well as an interesting bit about magic find. It explains that boss runs may be much less viable because bosses will drop worse items after the first time you killed it for a quest. It seems as if packs of unique monsters will be the way to go for magic find runs. Also, sticking to a skill build and not respecing will reward you with magic and gold find bonuses. A good read.
Quote:


> Before patch 15, this was the tooltip of the buff that we get after killing Elites:
> Defeating an Elite pack has increased your Magic Find and Gold Find.
> 
> Here's how it looks now:
> 
> Defeating an Elite pack has increased your Magic Find and Gold Find. This effect ends if you change skills.
> 
> I guess now we know how we'll get rewarded for making good all-around builds.


Quote:


> So, Diablo 3 makes quest boss runs slower by not letting you waypoint right to them, and much less profitable by dropping low quality items. Now, on top of that, there's an upcoming system that rewards you for killing normal/random elites (rather than quest bosses), plus it grants you larger rewards if you stick with the same skills, rather than freespecing around constantly.
> 
> And in another still mostly-unrevealed system, there are item mods that grant bonuses to specific skills, which will also have the effect of making you want to stick to the few skills that your equipment is built to support.


http://www.diablowiki.net/Stash

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/coming-soon-magic-find-rewards-for-not-respecing#more-16038


----------



## Mkilbride

I played Diablo 1 & 2 like a crack addict and never had space issues.

That's odd. I even used to bot. I had like 1000% MF on my old Sorc and used to do Mephisto runs using like D2Jsp.

Fun times those were...

Log back in to see a Windforce and some other nice items in your inventory / stash, but to check the log and see due to space you missed 2 more Windforces that dropped...

So it was an issue, I guess.

In Guild Wars 1 they have a cosmetic Cash Shop only, but it also allows you to buy extra storage panels.


----------



## Zulli85

Apparently you could have up to 5 tabs in your stash before they lowered it to 3. If there is enough of a demand for it from the players Blizzard will give us more room. I don't see it being too much of an issue though, at least it'll make you get rid of your mediocre items so you have room for the better stuff.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> On top of shared stash, your gold amount and artisan levels are also shared between all characters. Normal and Hardcore being separate.
> I don't see a problem with running out of stash space to be honest. *Most MMO's have even less inventory space and people seem to make it work just fine.* I'm sure if Blizzard foresee's this being an issue that they will update the game.




See:


----------



## Stuuut

And TBH i even needed a mule in WOW (Or to be specific a bank char)
Needed to purchase 4 guild bank tabs and some bank tabs to store all my stuff.

So yes i needed extra storage space in a MMORGP

EDIT:
And then again most MMORGP arn't focussed so heavily on item gathering and collecting like Diablo does.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Apparently you could have up to 5 tabs in your stash before they lowered it to 3. If there is enough of a demand for it from the players Blizzard will give us more room. I don't see it being too much of an issue though, at least it'll make you get rid of your mediocre items so you have room for the better stuff.


Yeah that datamined info about the magic find bonus is very cool imo. Clever way for Blizz to keep people from switching specs all the time.

Also about the 5 tabs... I speculate that Blizz wants people to circulate items on the AH's instead of sitting in those 2 extra stash tabs.


----------



## Crazy9000

I had 10 mule accounts full of characters, and 3 play accounts full of characters by the time I stopped playing diablo II on bnet. When I was doing keys, I had a few accounts for those as well.

The argument that Diablo II had enough space and didn't need mules is insane to someone like me







. The whole point of the game for some people is to collect rare items.

PS. Anyone play diablo II with Plugy? Shared stash and unlimited pages of stash







.


----------



## Zulli85

Is that a full Sigon's set, Tancred's helm and 2 baranar's stars?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is that a full Sigon's set, Tancred's helm and 2 baranar's stars?


The purple gloves are some weird set, I remember finding them and always trashing cuz I could never find the other pieces









But yes looks like sigon's and tancreds









Good times


----------



## Bastyn99

Any lore experts here ? Im having some trouble understanding part of the story.
Like, what exactly is the Burning Hells and High Heavens ? Are they planets ? are they in the same universe ? Or does noone know ?
And how do demons and angels normally get to Sanctuary ? Portals ? Teleportation ?
What exaclty happened when the Prime Evils were Exiled to Sanctuary ? Was it just their spirits and not their physical form that was exiled, and did they then posses another body on sanctuary ?

And the soulstones. What happens when a soul stone is destroyed ? Is the Prime Evil killed and returned to hell / black abyss, or are their spirits just set free in sanctuary again. Or can they never truly be free from the soul stones ? Because both Diablo and Mephisto had their Soul Stones, or at least part of them, inserted in a mortal body to posses it.

Havent been able to find answers on any of the Wiki pages, please halp.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Any lore experts here ? Im having some trouble understanding part of the story.
> Like, what exactly is the Burning Hells and High Heavens ? Are they planets ? are they in the same universe ? Or does noone know ?
> And how do demons and angels normally get to Sanctuary ? Portals ? Teleportation ?
> What exaclty happened when the Prime Evils were Exiled to Sanctuary ? Was it just their spirits and not their physical form that was exiled, and did they then posses another body on sanctuary ?
> And the soulstones. What happens when a soul stone is destroyed ? Is the Prime Evil killed and returned to hell / black abyss, or are their spirits just set free in sanctuary again. Or can they never truly be free from the soul stones ? Because both Diablo and Mephisto had their Soul Stones, or at least part of them, inserted in a mortal body to posses it.
> Havent been able to find answers on any of the Wiki pages, please halp.


This page seems to have a lot of info: http://www.diablowiki.com/Lore_Summary


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Any lore experts here ? Im having some trouble understanding part of the story.
> Like, what exactly is the Burning Hells and High Heavens ? Are they planets ? are they in the same universe ? Or does noone know ?
> And how do demons and angels normally get to Sanctuary ? Portals ? Teleportation ?
> What exaclty happened when the Prime Evils were Exiled to Sanctuary ? Was it just their spirits and not their physical form that was exiled, and did they then posses another body on sanctuary ?
> And the soulstones. What happens when a soul stone is destroyed ? Is the Prime Evil killed and returned to hell / black abyss, or are their spirits just set free in sanctuary again. Or can they never truly be free from the soul stones ? Because both Diablo and Mephisto had their Soul Stones, or at least part of them, inserted in a mortal body to posses it.
> Havent been able to find answers on any of the Wiki pages, please halp.


Not a lore expert, but here is some stuff i found and some i know or think how it went.
Quote:


> 1. It is unclear what the Burning Hells actually encompass. Sanctuary is evidently a single planet, but whether Hell is also a planet, several planets under one umbrella term or an entirely different form of plane is unknown.
> 
> 2. How they get to the sanctuary i don't know.
> It might be that when the prime evil where contained in the soulstones they where taken to i believe the sanctuary (That was the plan all along) From there i guess they could summon their minions. (Not 100% sure tough)
> 
> 3. I think it was their spirit that was contained in the soulstones, once they corrupted them i think they had the power to influence people. They then possesed another body.
> If you have played Diablo 1 the end of it where you kill diablo he will take the soulstone out of the possesed person's head and put it into his own head thus Diablo possesing a new body. (Dunno if that made any sence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 4. No idea.


Hope it helped and everything i told was correct








If not well too bad


----------



## Crazy9000

Travel to and from sanctuary appears to use portals. You kill mephisto and it opens up a portal to the burning hells (act 4). Also in one of the cutscenes Diablo creates a portal when he meets with the other prime evils.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hmm, I see. Thanks for the Info guys


----------



## Zulli85

I should really get more familiar with the story of the Diablo games than I am. I don't remember DI's at all and I only remember parts of the DII story. I skipped past blocks of text and movies hundreds, if not thousands of times.


----------



## Mkilbride

Don't worry.

Back when D1 and D2 where released, the series wasn't big on lore.

But since then, yeah, they've had a ton of books and other stuff.

I just read the SIn Wars Trilogy and it's pretty good.

Us humans, the Nephalem, I understand why they want us so badly after those books.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Don't worry.
> Back when D1 and D2 where released, the series wasn't big on lore.
> But since then, yeah, they've had a ton of books and other stuff.
> I just read the SIn Wars Trilogy and it's pretty good.
> Us humans, the Nephalem, I understand why they want us so badly after those books.


Do you know if those books can be read online somewhere ?


----------



## Mkilbride

Eh...they cost money...but yeah, I'm sure a bit of google could do the trick.

Here is a list of the most important books:
Quote:


> Demonsbane, an e-book written by Robert B. Marks, the first set in the Diablo Universe.
> Legacy of Blood, a book written by Richard A. Knaak
> The Black Road, a book written by Mel Odom
> The Kingdom of Shadow, a book written by Richard A. Knaak
> Moon of the Spider, a book written by Richard A. Knaak
> The Sin War Trilogy, written by Richard A. Knaak, consisting of:
> 
> Birthright
> Scales of the Serpent
> The Veiled Prophet


----------



## Bobotheklown

@Zulli85

It may be kinda fun to add a poll to the op asking what class people are going to play first at launch.

Get an idea of which classes OCNers prefer


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> @Zulli85
> It may be kinda fun to add a poll to the op asking what class people are going to play first at launch.
> Get an idea of which classes OCNers prefer


Good idea. I just tried to add a poll but I think the link to "add more answers" is broken. It only leaves you with 2 spaces for answers and when I click that link it just brings me to the top of the page. Doesn't give room for additional answers.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Good idea. I just tried to add a poll but I think the link to "add more answers" is broken. It only leaves you with 2 spaces for answers and when I click that link it just brings me to the top of the page. Doesn't give room for additional answers.


Man this forum is still not working right :l. Submit a bug report I guess.

A lot of the time if you wait for the page to fully load it fixes issues like that. Or try another browser (chrome seems to work best).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Man this forum is still not working right :l. Submit a bug report I guess.
> A lot of the time if you wait for the page to fully load it fixes issues like that. Or try another browser (chrome seems to work best).


I'll try your other suggestions before reporting a bug report but I will do so if I can't get it to work. Chrome is my default browser, I don't have another one installed actually haha.

Edit - Tried adding a poll again and this time it worked!







I selected the wizard because it is the most similar to the sorceress from DII which I sank the most time into as compared to the other classes.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'll try your other suggestions before reporting a bug report but I will do so if I can't get it to work. Chrome is my default browser, I don't have another one installed actually haha.
> Edit - Tried adding a poll again and this time it worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I selected the wizard because it is the most similar to the sorceress from DII which I sank the most time into as compared to the other classes.


Nice









In for Barb!









(WD is my second!)


----------



## Georgevonfrank

WD here since my necro got taken away


----------



## Lisjak

I voted for wizard because I like spells and stuff







My next one will be monk. But I'll try them all out anyway


----------



## calavera

That short youtube clip from a few pages back hinting at a possible "cow" level involving goblins...is it just me or does the merchant sound like Stewie from Family Guy?


----------



## WBaS

Voted Wizard because they seem like the most efficient killers


----------



## Stuuut

I have no idea what class i'm going to be....
And i kinda miss the old classes a bit when looking at the video's. But i think i'm going with either a Demon Hunter or Wizard first.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I have no idea what class i'm going to be....


Witcher doctor for me. Closest thing I can get to being a Skellymancer again.

Edit: I've been out of the D3 loop for a while but the follower system looks interesting indeed. The 2 buff's the enchantress gives are interesting since they look like they might affect summons but I'm leaning towards Templar or Scoundrel.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> That short youtube clip from a few pages back hinting at a possible "cow" level involving goblins...is it just me or does the merchant sound like Stewie from Family Guy?


It does sound very similar


----------



## Bobotheklown

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4241234476#1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We're working hard on balancing and testing Diablo III, and one of the major components is making sure that the end game experience is fun and exciting. We'd like to share a few of our goals for end game:

We have an enormous number of skill build combinations, and we want a lot of those skill builds to be viable and interesting
While there are millions of skill builds available to players, we don't want players swapping skills regularly to beat specific encounters as they come up
We don't want repeatedly running specific three-minute chunks of the game to be the most efficient way to acquire gear for your character
While a three-minute run shouldn't be the most efficient, we also don't want you to feel like it's a two-hour commitment every time you sit down to play
Bosses should still feel worth killing

Nephalem Valor is one of the major new systems in Diablo III and it kicks in at level 60. Keep in mind that this is still in testing and we're still working out the details. Here's how it currently works internally: Rare and Champion packs already have great loot on them. By killing a Rare or Champion pack, not only do you get their loot, but you'll also receive a buff granting you increased magic find and gold find. However, if you *change a skill, skill rune, passive, or leave the game, the buff disappears*. As an extra reward, if you kill a boss while this buff is active, *you'll receive extra loot drops from that boss.*

The exact amount of magic find and gold find provided by the buff is still being reviewed, as is the amount of extra loot you get from a boss while the buff is active. We're also playing around with whether or not the buff stacks, what the duration should be, and whether or not it should persist through death. We want to make sure the buff is strong enough to make staying in your current game more rewarding than creating a new game. At the same time, if the buff is too strong, it risks making shorter play sessions feel not worthwhile.

We expect this system will *encourage players to stick with a skill build of their choice,* select an area of the game they enjoy, and sweep it for rare and champion packs on their way to a boss, finishing off a run with a boss that'll be worth killing. If you wanted a shorter play session you could be done at that point, but if you have more time, the path of least resistance would ideally be to stay in the same game and make your way towards the next boss.



I am LOVING the sound of this system! Not only will it eliminate meph runs (to to speak), but it will encourage players to NOT constantly respec







.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Shodhanth

I'm just wondering, if they do a run once, leave the game. Loose the buff and then rejoin another game and do a run again, won't they regain the buff?
They can kill say one of the bosses of the CS and get teh buff and use it on Diablo.
The fun part of Diablo 2 was that gathering loot was a chore which I thoroughly enjoyed.
Running Hell CS with 7 other total strangers and waiting to see what you would get was awesome.








PS: A bit unrelated but do any of you still play Diablo 2?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> *I'm just wondering, if they do a run once, leave the game. Loose the buff and then rejoin another game and do a run again, won't they regain the buff?*
> They can kill say one of the bosses of the CS and get teh buff and use it on Diablo.
> The fun part of Diablo 2 was that gathering loot was a chore which I thoroughly enjoyed.
> Running Hell CS with 7 other total strangers and waiting to see what you would get was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: A bit unrelated but do any of you still play Diablo 2?


Yes they will regain the buff. That's the idea. To get people to kill monsters other than bosses when farming.

(Also, I'm currently playing through D1 for the first time







)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> I'm just wondering, if they do a run once, leave the game. Loose the buff and then rejoin another game and do a run again, won't they regain the buff?
> They can kill say one of the bosses of the CS and get teh buff and use it on Diablo.
> The fun part of Diablo 2 was that gathering loot was a chore which I thoroughly enjoyed.
> Running Hell CS with 7 other total strangers and waiting to see what you would get was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> PS: A bit unrelated but do any of you still play Diablo 2?


Currently yes you lose the buff when you leave the game but the system is still under development so that may or may not change. They just want to take the repetition out of doing runs to give people a more in depth experience. In DII it was pretty boring waiting for someone to teleport to Baal and cast a tp. Jump in the tp, cast your typical stuff, kill monsters, repeat. Good runs in DII only lasted like 3 minutes. In this system it is more about the journey to the boss as well as the boss kill as opposed to just the boss. Its way better as it is now, IMO.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> PS: A bit unrelated but do any of you still play Diablo 2?


I'm currently playing the Eastern Sun mod.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yes they will regain the buff. That's the idea. To get people to kill monsters other than bosses when farming.
> (Also, I'm currently playing through D1 for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


For clarification;

You enter a game without the buff, kill a pack of rare monsters, gain magic find buff.

You leave the game you lose the buff.

Enter another game, kill a pack of rare monsters, regain buff.

Repeat.

Just wanted to post that as I was confusing myself.


----------



## bgtrance

That female demon hunter sounds good right about now


----------



## ColdHardCash

About time I read something to get half a mongrel....

Im like the way blizz are taking d3.

I hope Arena pvp is like a ladder? Hmm anyone know if the ladder for levels will still be iin diablo?


----------



## firestorm1

i knew this was going to happen. im gald i bought my CE copies early.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0050SZC5U/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> About time I read something to get half a mongrel....
> Im like the way blizz are taking d3.
> I hope Arena pvp is like a ladder? Hmm anyone know if the ladder for levels will still be iin diablo?


No ladders in D3







(As of right now. Who knows, they could add them in the pvp system after launch? )

Edit:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/179240915251109888


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mack Cowan ‏ @MackxTen · Details
@Bashiok 1. Are you guys going to be resetting the ladder in Diablo III like you did in D2? 2. I'm stealing your Twitter's background.

Bashiok
‏ @Bashiok
Follow
@MackxTen 1. There is no ladder 2. IMA SUE YOU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i knew this was going to happen. im gald i bought my CE copies early.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2030970/width/600/height/313/flags/
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0050SZC5U/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Yeah my buddy was telling me his Gamestop ran out of CE preorders. I hope the $10 I put down in October will be good enough to keep my order in!


----------



## firestorm1

yea we dont need no stinking ladder.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> About time I read something to get half a mongrel....
> Im like the way blizz are taking d3.
> I hope Arena pvp is like a ladder? Hmm anyone know if the ladder for levels will still be iin diablo?


There isn't much info out there about pvp or ladder. Your guess is just as good as mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i knew this was going to happen. im gald i bought my CE copies early.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0050SZC5U/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Oh wow. Makes me want to go see if my local Gamestop has any more copies available. Or I could sell mine and get the regular copy... Nah no way in heck would I do that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> yea we dont need no stinking ladder.


Ladder was pretty pointless in DII anyhow.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> yea we dont need no stinking ladder.


Buuuh, casual player go away (kiddin)

But yeah, its probably only fun if youre actually in the top 100 or something


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ladder was pretty pointless in DII anyhow.


I'm surprised there seems to be a few people that think that. Ladder resets were a pretty big deal. It is so interesting the first few months when nobody has any gear... if Blizzard can prevent duping in diablo 3, it would amplify the effect...

Games like Diablo get old when everyone is overflowing with gear. It makes rare items cheap to buy, and thus giving everyone an uber character. When the ladder is reset, people will be jelly of your crappy set you managed to scrap together. Ladder resets are one of the more enjoyable times in diablo. No competing for ladder slots needed.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm surprised there seems to be a few people that think that. Ladder resets were a pretty big deal. It is so interesting the first few months when nobody has any gear... if Blizzard can prevent duping in diablo 3, it would amplify the effect...
> Games like Diablo get old when everyone is overflowing with gear. It makes rare items cheap to buy, and thus giving everyone an uber character. When the ladder is reset, people will be jelly of your crappy set you managed to scrap together. Ladder resets are one of the more enjoyable times in diablo. No competing for ladder slots needed.


By pointless I meant just the ladder ranking, I should have clarified. Ladder resets were a huge deal and I loved them just as much as anyone else.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm surprised there seems to be a few people that think that. Ladder resets were a pretty big deal. It is so interesting the first few months when nobody has any gear... if Blizzard can prevent duping in diablo 3, it would amplify the effect...
> Games like Diablo get old when everyone is overflowing with gear. It makes rare items cheap to buy, and thus giving everyone an uber character. When the ladder is reset, people will be jelly of your crappy set you managed to scrap together. Ladder resets are one of the more enjoyable times in diablo. No competing for ladder slots needed.


lol. ladder was fun. i was never hardcore at it like some of those folks. i swear everytime the ladder would reset, there would be lvl 90's half a day later. i think the pvp is thats going to be the new thing. it looks interesting enough.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> lol. ladder was fun. i was never hardcore at it like some of those folks. i swear everytime the ladder would reset, there would be lvl 90's half a day later. i think the pvp is thats going to be the new thing. it looks interesting enough.


Not sure about half a day to 90 immediately after a ladder reset but I wouldn't be too surprised. There are a lot of players out there that know exactly what they are doing and can get from point A to point B in a hurry. G rushes were really common too, you'd be able to get to Baal on Hell difficulty at level 1 and get some serious experience.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure about half a day to 90 immediately after a ladder reset but I wouldn't be too surprised. There are a lot of players out there that know exactly what they are doing and can get from point A to point B in a hurry. G rushes were really common too, you'd be able to get to Baal on Hell difficulty at level 1 and get some serious experience.


Well you can't G rush then though xD. You would be too far behind the guys who took their characters straight up. Remember G rush needs someone the proper level actually getting the quest, and also someone to kill the monsters for XP once you get to hell.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well you can't G rush then though xD. You would be too far behind the guys who took their characters straight up. Remember G rush needs someone the proper level actually getting the quest, and also someone to kill the monsters for XP once you get to hell.


Yeah I know, its obviously not possible for at least a little while after the ladder resets. It takes some of the fun out of the game but it was nice if you ever screwed up a skill/stat build before you could respec. Did you know that with the current patch you can actually respec up to 3 times?


----------



## mark3510

Hi guys, Great to see an official D3 thread, I've been playing since the first diablo came out. Hope it turns out to be good.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> Hi guys, Great to see an official D3 thread, I've been playing since the first diablo came out. Hope it turns out to be good.


Hi there and welcome. Feel free to stop by here for any of your Diablo needs.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Not exactly diablo news, but if you signed up for the WOW year pass which gives you D3 free, invites for Mists of Pandaria just went out. Downloading client now ;P


----------



## raxf

Is this game similar to WoW?What is the diablo series about?I played a ton of WoW, but due to some issues, I could never join a raiding guild and missed out on a a lot of content.Can you play solo in this game?
Thanks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Is this game similar to WoW?What is the diablo series about?I played a ton of WoW, but due to some issues, I could never join a raiding guild and missed out on a a lot of content.Can you play solo in this game?
> Thanks.


You can play solo, Diablo is not a MMO.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Blizzard knew alot of people are sick of raiding and what WoW has to offer so they made that stupid 1 year annual pass to keep some player base.... i'm so glad i don't play WoW anymore, d3 allll the way!!


----------



## WBaS

D3 >>> WoW. I kind of feel sorry for people who only know WoW and have never played Diablo. Diablo is/was so much darker and less forgiving than WoW and I think the lore is a lot better. Diablo for life!


----------



## firestorm1

man if you dont know anything about diablo or d2 then you must of been living under a rock for the last 16 years.


----------



## Zulli85

Generally have to agree with the above posts. Diablo is a darker, action-oriented hack-n-slash RPG game. In DIII you can only have up to 4 players in a single game but yes you can also play solo. I cringe when people compare it to WoW but I'm glad you are asking what it is like as opposed to comparing the two. More at the Wiki link below.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_(video_game)


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Generally have to agree with the above posts. Diablo is a darker, action-oriented hack-n-slash RPG game. In DIII you can only have up to 4 players in a single game but yes you can also play solo. I cringe when people compare it to WoW but I'm glad you are asking what it is like as opposed to comparing the two. More at the Wiki link below.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_(video_game)


back when rpg _actually_ stood for role playing game. not this crazy stuff we have today lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> back when rpg _actually_ stood for role playing game. not this crazy stuff we have today lol.


Well as far as I'm concerned "RPG" is a pretty broad term for the genre. Thats why we need action-RPG in order to be more descriptive of Diablo.


----------



## firestorm1

fair enough.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> man if you dont know anything about diablo or d2 then you must of been living under a rock for the last 16 years.


Ah the butcher, such fond memories. Diablo was a pansy compared to him. The butcher made my step brother and I scared little boys while wandering around on level 2.

"AHH, FRESH MEAT!"


----------



## firestorm1

lol.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Ah the butcher, such fond memories. Diablo was a pansy compared to him. The butcher made my step brother and I scared little boys while wandering around on level 2.
> "AHH, FRESH MEAT!"


Hehehehe fun memories of Diablo 1
Also some of the items







not all aquired in a legit way ofcourse ^_^ Godly Plate of the Whale, Arch Angels Staff of Apocalypse......

EDIT:
Tough there is 1 bit thats kinda disappointing about D3 since they took out the whole socializing aspect with the chat rooms out








Lets hope they will put it back after enough people complain about it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hehehehe fun memories of Diablo 1
> Also some of the items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all aquired in a legit way ofcourse ^_^ Godly Plate of the Whale, Arch Angels Staff of Apocalypse......
> EDIT:
> Tough there is 1 bit thats kinda disappointing about D3 since they took out the whole socializing aspect with the chat rooms out


I just got the dungeon level 12 on my warrior and I'm getting raped... on normal mode









I think I did something wrong with my char.

Not to mention apparently my game didn't have the butcher in it. I was wandering down all these levels thinking "wth I swear there was supposed to be the butcher by now"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Ah the butcher, such fond memories. Diablo was a pansy compared to him. The butcher made my step brother and I scared little boys while wandering around on level 2.
> "AHH, FRESH MEAT!"


I had to remind myself of what you are talking about haha. When you said "the butcher" and "ahh fresh meat" I instantly thought of Pudge from Dota.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hehehehe fun memories of Diablo 1
> Also some of the items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all aquired in a legit way ofcourse ^_^ Godly Plate of the Whale, Arch Angels Staff of Apocalypse......
> EDIT:
> Tough there is 1 bit thats kinda disappointing about D3 since they took out the whole socializing aspect with the chat rooms out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope they will put it back after enough people complain about it.


There are chat rooms in DIII albeit they aren't implemented well. I read something recently at incgamers about Blizzard being aware of the social aspect of the game and that they may make it a better experience in Diablo with a patch. I'll see if I can't find that article.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I just got the dungeon level 12 on my warrior and I'm getting raped... on normal mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did something wrong with my char.
> Not to mention apparently my game didn't have the butcher in it. I was wandering down all these levels thinking "wth I swear there was supposed to be the butcher by now"


Are you sure you're playing Diablo 1 instead of 2??









And yes there has to be a Butcher i think in the 2nd or 3rd level of the dungeon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I just got the dungeon level 12 on my warrior and I'm getting raped... on normal mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did something wrong with my char.
> Not to mention apparently my game didn't have the butcher in it. I was wandering down all these levels thinking "wth I swear there was supposed to be the butcher by now"


Yeah some of the quests were randomized. I think you should have a wounded townsman outside before entering the church for the first time in order to get the butcher quest. As a new character you can just remake them until you get him outside.

PS. If you install the hellfire expansion you'll walk faster in town. Worth it just for that lol.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Are you sure you're playing Diablo 1 instead of 2??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes there has to be a Butcher i think in the 2nd or 3rd level of the dungeon.


Unfortunately, apparently he's not in every single player game









http://diablo2.diablowiki.net/D1_Quest_Bosses#The_Butcher


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Butcher is a cleaver-wielding murderous demon, and one of the scariest found in all of Diablo. He occurs in every multiplayer game and *half of single player games*, and is located within the butcher's block on level 2.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah some of the quests were randomized. I think you should have a wounded townsman outside before entering the church for the first time in order to get the butcher quest. As a new character you can just remake them until you get him outside.
> PS. If you install the hellfire expansion you'll walk faster in town. Worth it just for that lol.


There's an expansion 

Yeah I would LOVE to walk faster in town hahaha.

I think I'm going to restart tonight and make a wizard.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> There's an expansion
> Yeah I would LOVE to walk faster in town hahaha.
> I think I'm going to restart tonight and make a wizard.


Yeah, Hellfire. IIRC it wasn't developed by Blizzard but they acknowledge it as an expansion.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
> Diablo: Hellfire is an expansion pack that Sierra On-Line produced for the video game Diablo. It was released in 1997 and developed by Synergistic Software, a Sierra division. Hellfire is the only authorized expansion pack released for Diablo. Blizzard Entertainment has never released a first-party expansion for Diablo. The original game was later re-released alongside Hellfire in 1998 in a bundle called Diablo + Hellfire.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo:_Hellfire

Edit 2 - Found that article about chat rooms that I mentioned a minute ago.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-battling-the-ghost-town-effect


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah, Hellfire. IIRC it wasn't developed by Blizzard but they acknowledge it as an expansion.
> Edit -
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo:_Hellfire
> Edit 2 - Found that article about chat rooms that I mentioned a minute ago.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-battling-the-ghost-town-effect


Hah, nice!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Edit 2 - Found that article about chat rooms that I mentioned a minute ago.
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-battling-the-ghost-town-effect


The battle.net interface is the last piece to the puzzle (pvp aside) that needs to be enhanced to make this game finished imo.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2 - Found that article about chat rooms that I mentioned a minute ago.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-battling-the-ghost-town-effect
> 
> 
> 
> The battle.net interface is the last piece to the puzzle (pvp aside) that needs to be enhanced to make this game finished imo.
Click to expand...

Yeah, its pretty important as far as I'm concerned. Honestly it just needs to be exactly like the Warcraft III interface, it was amazing back in the day like 10 years ago and it is still a perfect GUI today.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah, its pretty important as far as I'm concerned. Honestly it just needs to be exactly like the Warcraft III interface, it was amazing back in the day like 10 years ago and it is still a perfect GUI today.


Exactly. I wonder what is keeping Blizzard from making their newest games an intuitive social experience. SC2 and D3 are BOTH online required games (I think you can play single player sc2 offline? I dunno I don't have it) and yet they are the more socially disconnected than D1 or SC1.

Some speculate it's to get people to use the RMAH instead of trading through chat channels but I dunno, seems too far fetched. (people will use what's convenient either way)

Also forgot, public games are a must. Really need to be able to name them and what not.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah, its pretty important as far as I'm concerned. Honestly it just needs to be exactly like the Warcraft III interface, it was amazing back in the day like 10 years ago and it is still a perfect GUI today.


Thnx for finding that. Its a pretty important part of the game.








So this gives back a little hope.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah, Hellfire. IIRC it wasn't developed by Blizzard but they acknowledge it as an expansion.


Yep. It wasn't very well advertised either- lots of diablo fans don't seem to know about it. I only found it when it came out because I went to the local game store all the time. I looked at the case and was like "HOLY S A DIABLO EXPANSION??!?!" then saved up to buy it lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Exactly. I wonder what is keeping Blizzard from making their newest games an intuitive social experience. SC2 and D3 are BOTH online required games (I think you can play single player sc2 offline? I dunno I don't have it) and yet they are the more socially disconnected than D1 or SC1.
> Some speculate it's to get people to use the RMAH instead of trading through chat channels but I dunno, seems too far fetched. (people will use what's convenient either way)
> Also forgot, public games are a must. Really need to be able to name them and what not.


I have SCII and as far as I know you still have to have a constant connection to play the single player campaign. I could be wrong about that though as I've been out of touch with SCII for a while and didn't play it a ton. I did beat the campaign on brutal and got to solo diamond league though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep. It wasn't very well advertised either- lots of diablo fans don't seem to know about it. I only found it when it came out because I went to the local game store all the time. I looked at the case and was like "HOLY S A DIABLO EXPANSION??!?!" then saved up to buy it lol.


Sounds about right. I didn't know about it either up until like last year.


----------



## Mkilbride

Hope you like spiders.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Hope you like spiders.


So in Diablo 2 I was a Skellymancer. In Diablo 3 I'll be a Spidermancer.

Nice.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Hmmmmmmmmmm

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-pvp-an-e-sport

I think I like this news...


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-pvp-an-e-sport
> I think I like this news...


Koreans would dominate with their ridiculous micro APM.

clickclickclick vs clickclickclickclick


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-pvp-an-e-sport
> I think I like this news...


mind = blown.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-pvp-an-e-sport
> I think I like this news...


Didn't Blizzard say they wouldn't try and make D3 PVP a esport like 2 years ago at Blizzcon?


----------



## Stuuut

Meh i hope they don't make it an e-sport....
When they start focussing on PVP that will mean they start nerfing skills which sucks for PvE. See what happened with WoW when they introduced Arena...... endless skill nerfing.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Meh i hope they don't make it an e-sport....
> When they start focussing on PVP that will mean they start nerfing skills which sucks for PvE. See what happened with WoW when they introduced Arena...... endless skill nerfing.


They said PVP skills & PvE skills will be separate.

Much like Guild Wars.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Koreans would dominate with their ridiculous micro APM.
> clickclickclick vs clickclickclickclick


This man speaks the truth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Didn't Blizzard say they wouldn't try and make D3 PVP a esport like 2 years ago at Blizzcon?


Yes, yes they did. But they've said a lot of things throughout the Diablo 3 development cycle...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Meh i hope they don't make it an e-sport....
> When they start focussing on PVP that will mean they start nerfing skills which sucks for PvE. See what happened with WoW when they introduced Arena...... endless skill nerfing.


It won't be an issue if they balance skills for pvp only. Keep them the same in pve and nerf/buff in pvp etc.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Koreans would dominate with their ridiculous micro APM.
> clickclickclick vs clickclickclickclick


Wait Wait Wait... so your are you implying koreans have tiny fingers and keyboards and mouses :O ZOMG IT all makes sence now!!

on a serious note i just got beta, *** is with blizzards direction with skill selection, 1 primary 1 secoundary 1 defensive 1 tactics ect ect, zomg***BBQ
all those skill trees I made with blizzard skills calculator and now i cant make them *** *** *** ***......... Yuk no blizzard... why.
some one elaborate plz, am I mistaken you can only select skills via this method or *is there a way to stack skills that I'm not seeing?* like for instance my barb build has 4 tactic skills, am i really not gona be able to do this now? they better do something about it or im not gona play anymore ill just play guild wars 2.

Edit was so looking forward to this game but now that their limiting the customization of skills im not so sure.

Edit Edit, dont correct my spelling or gramer, i dont care.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Wait Wait Wait... so your are you implying koreans have tiny fingers and keyboards and mouses :O ZOMG IT all makes sence now!!
> on a serious note i just got beta, *** is with blizzards direction with skill selection, 1 primary 1 secoundary 1 defensive 1 tactics ect ect, zomg***BBQ
> all those skill trees I made with blizzard skills calculator and now i cant make them *** *** *** ***......... Yuk no blizzard... why.
> some one elaborate plz, am I mistaken you can only select skills via this method or *is there a way to stack skills that I'm not seeing?* like for instance my barb build has 4 tactic skills, am i really not gona be able to do this now? they better do something about it or im not gona play anymore ill just play guild wars 2.
> Edit was so looking forward to this game but now that their limiting the customization of skills im not so sure.
> Edit Edit, dont correct my spelling or gramer, i dont care.


Settle settle young padawan.

Press Escape, go into gameplay options, and check the box that says "Elective Mode". You can place any skill on any button. There's also many other great options in that menu as well to make the game a better experience for advanced users. I check almost every box in there.


----------



## zoodecks

THANKS YOUR MUCHLY MASTER BOBO.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> THANKS YOUR MUCHLY MASTER BOBO.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> THANKS YOUR MUCHLY MASTER BOBO.


U still going to not play?


----------



## Zulli85

Pretty sure Blizzard has been reading my mind lately. I swear just last night or the night before I was talking with a friend of mine about "how cool would it be if DIII's PvP became an e-sport?"

I feel that Blizzard would be crazy not to pursue this. It only adds to the games depth, longevity, and replay-ability. Having a competitive scene is awesome. You can keep tabs on your favorite players and/or teams, check out the latest skill and item builds, and watch vods or replays so you yourself can become better. It only makes the game better and Dota is a perfect example of this. Dota has exploded with popularity largely because of the competitive scene. And Dota isn't _that_ much when you think about it. There are item builds, skill builds, and unlimited amounts of strategies.

That said, like others have mentioned here I hope they balance PvP separately from PvE. There is that and also the issue of the RMAH, you really don't want people spending tons of money to get the best gear. Aside from these two things I think Blizzard would be absolutely nuts not to pursue DIII as an e-sport.


----------



## zoodecks

Hell yea I am, I was delusional and Ill informed back then, I'm totaly gona get it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Hell yea I am, I was delusional and Ill informed back then, I'm totaly gona get it


Hope so, you do have DIII as your avatar afterall.


----------



## zoodecks

heh so I see 7 ex Barbs who thought siesmic slam was awesome, 7 ex amazonz gona gona try that class with cloths on and call themselves demon hunters, 5 ex pallies gona replace the armour with robes and the swords with fists, 4 ex necro's gona continue to summon things again >_>, and 9 ex sorc's who thought the wizards disintegration ability looked awesome









whats peoples alias for 1st character gona be? wonder if I'll run into one of ya's randomly when the game is released.

TOTLAY cant wait for this game to come out zomg


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> heh so I see 7 ex Barbs who thought siesmic slam was awesome, 7 ex amazonz gona gona try that class with cloths on and call themselves demon hunters, 5 ex pallies gona replace the armour with robes and the swords with fists, 4 ex necro's gona continue to summon things again >_>, and 9 ex sorc's who thought the wizards disintegration ability looked awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats peoples alias for 1st character gona be? wonder if I'll run into one of ya's randomly when the game is released.
> TOTLAY cant wait for this game to come out zomg


Not sure what I'm going to name my character, that's a pretty important decision haha. I used to sit on the DII character select screen and stare at it trying to figure out what name to use. If I fail to come up with something I'll just use Zulli85.

When the game is released I intend to create a list of people's account names and characters and put it in the OP. Would be nice to game with you guys.


----------



## Mkilbride

Actually doesn't matter what you name them.

People only see your battle-tag...

and they're not unique, you could have a game with 4 people in it all called like... "Batman" or something.


----------



## zoodecks

my current alias is an adaption of one I thought of a decade ago when daiblo 2 was still new. infact zoodecks isnt even the final adaption, its changed since then lol

I plan on going with the original and working up to my latest alias


----------



## zoodecks

since all the updates, has anyone been on the skill calculator and made some builds lately using the new stats? and if so link them and share your ideas









Edit: comon fellow barb's fill out the poll we must takes the lead again


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Actually doesn't matter what you name them.
> People only see your battle-tag...
> and they're not unique, you could have a game with 4 people in it all called like... "Batman" or something.


I'm not sure I like how that works. That means that I'd need to change my battle-tag every time I change characters if I wanted a name that goes with the class. But the plus side is that you'll always get the name that you want. I'll have to wait for release to see if I like it I guess.


----------



## Mkilbride

You can't change your Battle-tag everytime you want, those -are- unique and once you make it, can't change it.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> You can't change your Battle-tag everytime you want, those -are- unique and once you make it, can't change it.


I realize we cannot change the tags right now, but hopefully we will be able to change it in the future. The only unique part about it is the number after, which I believe will not be displayed in game.

"I'm not in the Diablo III beta - can I choose a BattleTag now anyway?
Sure! You can pick your BattleTag now through Battle.net Account Management, regardless of whether you're participating in the Diablo III beta test. Just visit the BattleTag creation page to get started. Make sure to choose a handle you will be happy with in the long term and that abides by our BattleTag™ Naming Policy, as you will be unable to change your BattleTag once you've selected it. *We plan to provide a way for players to change their BattleTags in the future, but we don't have any further details to share just yet.*"

Source: http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/battletagfaq#3


----------



## Mkilbride

Suppose.

I think it sucks to that you can name a character, but it doesn't show up in game.

See here:



You can see it above their heads, but on the left side, it shows your Battle-tag. and in-games aren't unique. You could have 4 people n the same game with the same name floating over their heads.

Frustrating.


----------



## nerdybeat

Yea from playing the Beta, I have noticed a bit of frustration with this. I will typically be playing with all IRL friends in a 4 player game, but it is still a bit annoying. It seems like there is more of an emphasis on account-wide personalization, not character-specific. Like, shared stash, shared crafting level, and the battle tag name.


----------



## Mkilbride

I like the idea that Artisan is account wide, but at the same time, I think it will horribly hurt the economy.

I think it's a good gold sink. Maybe it's just the beta, but upgrading the Artisan while completing quests leaves you just enough room to get new gear, potions, ect, just make enough to not be gimped.

Future characters will plow through though.


----------



## Zulli85

Man the hero names in DII were such an important part to me, I hope they make some tweaks to it before the game is released.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Every complaint about battletag instead of character name on page 168


Well guess what guys, just when you though you had something more to complain about in D3 I come to provide the answer









Initial complaint on the official forums:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175360512


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just to fill people in that are unaware of a blaring issue in the beta that could very well be the biggest oversight by Blizzard.

When you create a character, you get to decide a hero name right? It is an Action "RPG" after all...

However, upon joining a game with other players, both your name on your profile to the left and the name that pops up on the chat window are your Battletag names.

ANY interaction in-game is done with your battletag....Imagine if a game like WoW did this.

Your hero name only appears during dialogs with npcs and emotes.

After each and every beta patch that comes, I see no indication that they plan to bring back our character names....

What is the point of making an awesome name for an awesome hero if no one can see it, not even yourself?!

Here is the thread in the Beta Feedback unanimously stating how IMPORTANT hero names are to the game.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175547887?page=1

Let's make sure Blizzard understands this.

In the meantime, why not post your hero names below, because if the way things continue like they are, it'll be the only time we can share them with each other.

R.I.P. Anvari, Demon Hunter



Bashiok's answer:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175360512?page=2#40


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You've been heard! There's a clean up pass coming for BattleTag in the near-ish future that should *resolve most of the issues with a BattleTag being displayed instead of a character name,* or a character name not being displayed at all. I think it may also line up with some fixes for BattleTags here on the forums. Although I'll still think of you all as my little D3BETA's... *sniff*

BattleTag is still intended to be your big overarching account-wide identifier that will follow you from Blizzard game to Blizzard game, *but individual character identity is still obviously very important*.



You're welcome.









Edit: sorry for the sarcasm, friday is almost over


----------



## Mkilbride

Well that's good. I knew they couldn't let it stand, it's just poor design.


----------



## firestorm1

i was wondering when that was going to be fixed. at least its happening now.


----------



## Mkilbride

Ah, people and their glitching.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Every complaint about battletag instead of character name on page 168
> 
> 
> 
> Well guess what guys, just when you though you had something more to complain about in D3 I come to provide the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial complaint on the official forums:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175360512
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to fill people in that are unaware of a blaring issue in the beta that could very well be the biggest oversight by Blizzard.
> When you create a character, you get to decide a hero name right? It is an Action "RPG" after all...
> However, upon joining a game with other players, both your name on your profile to the left and the name that pops up on the chat window are your Battletag names.
> ANY interaction in-game is done with your battletag....Imagine if a game like WoW did this.
> Your hero name only appears during dialogs with npcs and emotes.
> After each and every beta patch that comes, I see no indication that they plan to bring back our character names....
> What is the point of making an awesome name for an awesome hero if no one can see it, not even yourself?!
> Here is the thread in the Beta Feedback unanimously stating how IMPORTANT hero names are to the game.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175547887?page=1
> Let's make sure Blizzard understands this.
> In the meantime, why not post your hero names below, because if the way things continue like they are, it'll be the only time we can share them with each other.
> R.I.P. Anvari, Demon Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> Bashiok's answer:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4175360512?page=2#40
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You've been heard! There's a clean up pass coming for BattleTag in the near-ish future that should *resolve most of the issues with a BattleTag being displayed instead of a character name,* or a character name not being displayed at all. I think it may also line up with some fixes for BattleTags here on the forums. Although I'll still think of you all as my little D3BETA's... *sniff*
> BattleTag is still intended to be your big overarching account-wide identifier that will follow you from Blizzard game to Blizzard game, *but individual character identity is still obviously very important*.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: sorry for the sarcasm, friday is almost over
Click to expand...

Dude thats awesome, really glad that you found that. Now its time to ponder character names again hmm.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dude thats awesome, really glad that you found that. Now its time to ponder character names again hmm.


I keep a notepad in my documents with all the character names I can think of that I would like to use at some point. It really helps to just pull that up instead of staring at the text box thinking... wth am I supposed to name this dude?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I keep a notepad in my documents with all the character names I can think of that I would like to use at some point. It really helps to just pull that up instead of staring at the text box thinking... wth am I supposed to name this dude?


Yeah thats true, not a bad idea either.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Anyone believe d3 will flop? I do


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Anyone believe d3 will flop? I do


No, i've been playing the beta for a few months now, and honestly it feels like polished d2 with a few new features, I couldn't be happier with how the game itself is. I wish it would be released already


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> No, i've been playing the beta for a few months now, and honestly it feels like polished d2 with a few new features, I couldn't be happier with how the game itself is. I wish it would be released already


the more im reading about d3, the more im questioning whether i should purchase the game over gw2 or tera.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

I believe it will sell well just because of the name. But I don't think it's going to have the impact which D2 did. IMO they changed too much. I'm not going to be buying it and I never thought I would be saying that. I've been waiting for it for 10 years... but not the game it is now. I have had the beta for almost 2 months and I only played it maybe 15 hours. It would have been even less than that if it wasn't for playing the new patches so I could see what they changed.

I could go into detail but I don't feel this thread is the place to vent my frustrations.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Every single game these days, especially if it's a sequel to a much loved, older game from the early 2000s or earlier, is going to be viewed with rose tinted glasses / nostalgia vision.

It's literally impossible to match up to the expectations people have of it, or live up to the hype that people are placing on it. It will disappoint ONLY because people want too much out of it.

Me, on the other hand, I just take it as it goes, and I'm loving the game. I will play the crap out of it and love every minute.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> I believe it will sell well just because of the name. But I don't think it's going to have the impact which D2 did. IMO they changed too much. I'm not going to be buying it and I never thought I would be saying that. I've been waiting for it for 10 years... but not the game it is now. I have had the beta for almost 2 months and I only played it maybe 15 hours. It would have been even less than that if it wasn't for playing the new patches so I could see what they changed.
> I could go into detail but I don't feel this thread is the place to vent my frustrations.


i reckon if blizz north were doing d3, we wouldnt be questioning the game but i dont even like the looks of TL2.

Lineage Eternal looks more promising.

I hope d3 improves but i think its too late because the improvements needed would put blizzard back years.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> i reckon if blizz north were doing d3, we wouldnt be questioning the game but i dont even like the looks of TL2.
> Lineage Eternal looks more promising.
> I hope d3 improves but i think its too late because the improvements needed would put blizzard back years.


You say all this stuff about it not being good enough, and improvements... yet refuse to list examples?

You sir are a classic case of "armchair developper"


----------



## ColdHardCash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> You say all this stuff about it not being good enough, and improvements... yet refuse to list examples?
> You sir are a classic case of "armchair developper"


I was hoping it would be a game requiring more skill. I wished it kept the majority of d2 but fixed the bad things about d2 at the same time. D3 will be a totally new game because the developers look like they are a wing from WoW.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I was hoping it would be a game requiring more skill. I wished it kept the majority of d2 but fixed the bad things about d2 at the same time. D3 will be a totally new game because the developers look like they are a wing from WoW.


Skill? D2 never needed any skill, just find (or buy ;p) the right items and you could spam things at your leisure... and again, you refuse to go into detail. "Bad things of D2"? "taking a wing from WOW"? That's really not much to go on.

And if you're talking about difficulty (i don't think you are, or at least not entirely), it's been stated that the beta is normal diff... aka easy mode. Nightmare, hell and inferno will be much, much more difficult, inferno especially.


----------



## WBaS

I agree that the expectations for D3 are too high, however, I do believe it will be a true sequel and a great game. I will definitely be buying it and hopefully playing it for quite some time.


----------



## Lisjak

I see what you guys mean when you say that D3 is not like D2 but It's not supposed to be. A lot of people obviously only want a graphics updated D2. But that is not how It should be. It has to be a new game that has some of the D2 roots. And if you think about it people were probably arguing just like we are now when they waited for D2 and It wasn't exactly like D1. See the connection?


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I was hoping it would be a game requiring more skill. I wished it kept the majority of d2 but fixed the bad things about d2 at the same time. D3 will be a totally new game because the developers look like they are a wing from WoW.


It'll require far more skill than Diablo II ever required, maybe not as much as Diablo 1, but more.

There are several hundred thousand builds per character, lots of unique skills, advanced enemy AI, no more potion spamming, you can use the environment to kill the enemy.

Having played the beta, I don't think it feels anything like WoW.

The game is as much a Diablo II sequel as any game could be. You could not make a better Diablo II sequel or Diablo game in my eyes, as someone who has played since the original Diablo was released.

ColdHardCash, are you ColdHardFacts on Gamefaqs? A person that trolls alot on those boards.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Anyone believe d3 will flop? I do


I personally feel that DIII will be bigger and better than DII ever was. I really don't understand why DIII has as many critics as it does. I will elaborate further down this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Every single game these days, especially if it's a sequel to a much loved, older game from the early 2000s or earlier, is going to be viewed with rose tinted glasses / nostalgia vision.
> It's literally impossible to match up to the expectations people have of it, or live up to the hype that people are placing on it. It will disappoint ONLY because people want too much out of it.
> Me, on the other hand, I just take it as it goes, and I'm loving the game. I will play the crap out of it and love every minute.


Agree with all of this. People have such ridiculously high expectations of the game that if one tiny little thing is different than how they would want it then all of a sudden they aren't buying the game and it is going to be a failure. Guys, this is Blizzard we are talking about here. They have never, ever released a "bad" game or one that has been a failure. If anyone can live up to the hype it is Blizzard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> i reckon if blizz north were doing d3, we wouldnt be questioning the game but i dont even like the looks of TL2.
> Lineage Eternal looks more promising.
> I hope d3 improves but i think its too late because the improvements needed would put blizzard back years.


There's going to be patches to the for years after its release. For example, they are cutting out the Arena (PvP) for release but it will be added in a patch after the game's release. What needs to be improved with the game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> I was hoping it would be a game requiring more skill. I wished it kept the majority of d2 but fixed the bad things about d2 at the same time. D3 will be a totally new game because the developers look like they are a wing from WoW.


...DIII is going to be harder than DII ever was. First of all for PvM there is the inferno difficulty which comes after hell and then there is going to be the Arena, which is a fully functional PvP mode (that DII never had) which has potential to become an e-sport someday.

If you are judging how hard the game is going to be by what you have played in the beta then you are going to be in for a big surprise. I've read so many posts in various places with people saying, "The beta is too easy! The rest of the game is going to be easy too!" Its like dude you are playing on normal difficulty in the first part of the first act. Blizzard even doubled the damage of the monsters in the beta content in one of their patches. Give that argument a rest until you have actually played through the game on at least nightmare.

As someone mentioned earlier I really feel like some people want Diablo II with a new graphics engine and maybe a new GUI but that's it. Will you guys let Blizzard do their thing without cutting down everything that they do? Give it a chance and actually read about what they have done before cutting them down for the sake of cutting them down. And if you decide not to buy the game that is fine with me too. You're still entitled to your opinion but don't make uninformed posts that sway people not to buy the game as well.


----------



## Mkilbride

Yeah, I made a post upon this before, I'll repost it here:
Quote:


> Posted 3/18/2012 12:56:33 PM
> message detail
> close | filter | quote
> #001
> 
> What I find funny is many "old school players" as they like to call themselves, are saying they won't get this game, because it's been made "casual".
> 
> Not quite sure if they actually played Diablo II. Diablo 1 was surely a hard game, no denying that, required some dedicating to it.
> 
> However, the world record for getting to LV.99 is 2 days, with the average playing taking 4 days.
> 
> There's 180 skills per class, versus 30 per class in Diablo II. You can put like 4 skills on your hot bar at once...instead of 2, like Diablo II...they removed potions and made enemies tougher and capped it @ 4 players whom literally have to work together to win, unlike potting like a mad man in Diablo II.
> 
> So when I see these "old school" players, complaining the game is made for casuals, I'm quite confused. The only thing removed...is stat points...and everyone in Diablo 1 & 2 eventually just followed the same build, if you didn't, you were gimped and useless.
> 
> Hardcore is made even more Hardcore this time around, as you have no potions, and the Hardcore RMAH will be separated from the normal RMAH, so items will be more expensive and even rarer. Now if your friend forgets to heal you...ouch. There are enemies they've shown that in Hardcore Inferno mode can one hit kill you, if you're not prepared...this is throughout the game.
> 
> So I'm confused as to how it is more casual. I played Diablo 1 when it was released, day and night, so much my parents were worried I'd go blind and took me to a eye doctor. I played Diablo 2 much of the same. Yet, being in the beta, I can right away say, it is as much a sequel to Diablo II as any game could be.
> 
> The Beta is restricted to basically Blood Raven, on Easy Mode, with characters buffed to twice their normal stats....and people watch these videos, knowing this...and say it will be more casual?


There are potions, but not in the traditional Diablo sense, 30 second cool down, no mana potions, ect. It's a much harder game. I had a group of 4 enemies warp around me and box me in and beat down on me as as a Wizard.

NEver had that happen in Diablo 1 or two. The enemies boxed me in and nearly killed me lol.

- Full story; http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/930659-diablo-iii/62343149


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> There are several hundred thousand builds per character, lots of unique skills, advanced enemy AI, no more potion spamming, you can use the environment to kill the enemy.


There are no builds... where do you get that? Having every single skill available in the game at any time which you can simply swap out to make specific encounters easier is not a build. There are no limitations on skill selections. Even with only 30 skills per character in D2 those characters could still not fully utilize all 30 of those skills. You had to pick some and stick with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> The game is as much a Diablo II sequel as any game could be. You could not make a better Diablo II sequel or Diablo game in my eyes, as someone who has played since the original Diablo was released.


I've been playing since then too, and been gaming since long before that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ...DIII is going to be harder than DII ever was. First of all for PvM there is the inferno difficulty which comes after hell and then there is going to be the Arena, which is a fully functional PvP mode (that DII never had) which has potential to become an e-sport someday.


So the game is going to have balance issues worse than early D2 did? Like getting one-shot killed in a split second buy an overpowered multi-lightning enchanted mob like existed in pre-1.10. Even with max resist and absorb those things were still a rarity to walk away from. Characters had to be geared specifically to counter that in HC if they wanted to survive.

Let's also not forget about PKers. Those were harder than any game AI. From what I have seen the only way to PvP is in the arena now, which eliminates one of the hardest aspects of D2. They may have been cheating, but it still added some challenge to public games. Many people will probably QQ about them, but I liked them. Nothing was better than pwning an unsuspecting PKer when I managed to get one with my also overpowered toon I was questing/leveling with.

Having an inferno mode doesn't mean much. Who says that hell in D3 is going to be equal to hell in D2? D3 also stops at level 60 whereas D2 went to level 99. Simply lowering the difficulty of the existing modes and adding a 4th mode changes nothing except it makes the game take longer to completely beat. Which they probably added because the game is very likely not going to take as long to get through the acts as D2 did. From what I have seen so far the areas are much more linear and don't take nearly as long to navigate through.

If you guys want the game, get it. I don't care. But don't throw around false information to inflate a game into something it's not.


----------



## Mkilbride

You're the one doing that.

Simply put;

If you don't like Diablo III, you never liked the Diablo franchise.

It's everything Diablo has always been...and more. It is the proper evolution.

You could not make a better Diablo III, unless you decided to make a new series, not called Diablo.









Every single skill with a 30 second cool down when you swap, and if you swap, you lose your Nephalem bonuses which means you lose out on drops and bonuses to your build. The longer you stick to one build, the more powerful it becomes.

25 skills, 15 passives, with 6 runes each

Per class.

Equals 240 possible skills per class.

Diablo 1's max level was 50, Diablo 2 99,

And Diablo 3 is 60, for now, and Blizzard has expansions lined up every 18 months. So expect increases or so.

And half the skills for each class in Diablo II were useless, completely.

Even if half the skills in Diablo III are uses, that's 120 VS 15. 105 more skills per class than Diablo II. I think there will be plenty of variety.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> You're the one doing that.
> Simply put;
> If you don't like Diablo III, you never liked the Diablo franchise.


I stopped reading right there.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> There are no builds... where do you get that? Having every single skill available in the game at any time which you can simply swap out to make specific encounters easier is not a build. There are no limitations on skill selections. Even with only 30 skills per character in D2 those characters could still not fully utilize all 30 of those skills. You had to pick some and stick with them.


So I used to be in your shoes too. The builds in D3 are going to be almost strictly item focused. Later game, items have +skill affixes. So if you want to swap builds whenever you want you will need items to increase your new skills that you chose or you will not be nearly as good as you were with the old skills you had items to complement. (sorry for run on sentence)

And yes hell/inferno will probably have mobs that 2 shot you, which is what makes the game difficult. If they didn't drop you to 10% of your health globe in seconds then it wouldn't be considered "hard" or take skill.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Having an inferno mode doesn't mean much. Who says that hell in D3 is going to be equal to hell in D2? D3 also stops at level 60 whereas D2 went to level 99. Simply lowering the difficulty of the existing modes and adding a 4th mode changes nothing except it makes the game take longer to completely beat. Which they probably added because the game is very likely not going to take as long to get through the acts as D2 did. From what I have seen so far the areas are much more linear and don't take nearly as long to navigate through.
> If you guys want the game, get it. I don't care. *But don't throw around false information to inflate a game into something it's not*.


I would challenge you the not throw around false information to DEFLATE a game into something it's not. The Beta has literally given us enough to play to compare to killing Blood Raven in Act 1 of D2. Saying "From what I have seen so far"... if you don't have the beta, or even just been reading about the beta... you, we, I, have all seen nothing yet.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> There are no builds... where do you get that? Having every single skill available in the game at any time which you can simply swap out to make specific encounters easier is not a build. There are no limitations on skill selections. Even with only 30 skills per character in D2 those characters could still not fully utilize all 30 of those skills. You had to pick some and stick with them.
> I've been playing since then too, and been gaming since long before that.
> So the game is going to have balance issues worse than early D2 did? Like getting one-shot killed in a split second buy an overpowered multi-lightning enchanted mob like existed in pre-1.10. Even with max resist and absorb those things were still a rarity to walk away from. Characters had to be geared specifically to counter that in HC if they wanted to survive.
> Let's also not forget about PKers. Those were harder than any game AI. From what I have seen the only way to PvP is in the arena now, which eliminates one of the hardest aspects of D2. They may have been cheating, but it still added some challenge to public games. Many people will probably QQ about them, but I liked them. Nothing was better than pwning an unsuspecting PKer when I managed to get one with my also overpowered toon I was questing/leveling with.
> Having an inferno mode doesn't mean much. Who says that hell in D3 is going to be equal to hell in D2? D3 also stops at level 60 whereas D2 went to level 99. Simply lowering the difficulty of the existing modes and adding a 4th mode changes nothing except it makes the game take longer to completely beat. Which they probably added because the game is very likely not going to take as long to get through the acts as D2 did. From what I have seen so far the areas are much more linear and don't take nearly as long to navigate through.
> If you guys want the game, get it. I don't care. But don't throw around false information to inflate a game into something it's not.


Not sure if you are aware of this but Blizzard is working on a system that encourages you to stay with a single build instead of switching builds depending on the situation you are in. It is called Nephalem Valor, click here for more info on it. If there wasn't such a system in place I would agree with you that being able to switch builds whenever I wanted isn't a good thing, but that just isn't the case. Mind you it is still in the works and may change in some way before the game is released.

I'm not sure why you are asking me if the game is going to have balance issues like DII did, it is an impossible question to answer and you only added that to make a negative remark about DIII.

You actually want PKers to be in the game? That is pretty baffling to me based on my experience with them. They were always unwanted, usually a dozen or more levels above my char, and did nothing but ruin games. I'd sit there and wait for them to leave or leave the game myself, abandoning the quest I was doing and start it over. If I wanted to PvP I would have created or joined a PvP game. Nothing but a waste of my time as farm as I'm concerned.

You again ask a question that you and I both cannot answer and I do not know where you get the rest of the below quote from..
Quote:


> Who says that hell in D3 is going to be equal to hell in D2? D3 also stops at level 60 whereas D2 went to level 99. Simply lowering the difficulty of the existing modes and adding a 4th mode changes nothing except it makes the game take longer to completely beat. Which they probably added because the game is very likely not going to take as long to get through the acts as D2 did. From what I have seen so far the areas are much more linear and don't take nearly as long to navigate through.
> If you guys want the game, get it. I don't care. But don't throw around false information to inflate a game into something it's not


You have 0 evidence whatsoever that they reduced the difficulty of normal, nightmare, and hell and then added the fourth difficulty. As I mentioned earlier in a recent patch Blizzard actually doubled the damage that the monsters do in the beta content to make it a little more challenging. And that is A1 normal..

You also have 0 proof that the game is not going to take as long to get through as DII did. The areas that you've seen are merely a 40ish minute chunk of the game so you cannot take what you have seen and equate it to how the rest of the game will be. You simply do not know.

You accuse me of throwing around false information to inflate the game which also baffles me. I post facts based on what I have learned from credible sources. You are the one posting false information which may potentially sway a person to not to purchase or play the game. Information that you have 0 evidence to back it up with. I am not inflating the game into something its not; you are deflating it into something it isn't.


----------



## WBaS

I never really understood why people who don't like the game try to argue against those that do. I only see a few possible reasons for this. They could want to prove they are more "hardcore" and dedicated to the "true" series, or perhaps they don't want others to buy the game to be spiteful towards Blizzard for not creating the exact game they had in mind? I doubt anyone is going to change their mind on the game based on some random person's opinion on a forum. It's really quite simple... if you think you'll like the game, buy it. If you don't think you'll like the game, don't get it. Why squabble over the potential for a game that is nearly finished but not released yet?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I never really understood why people who don't like the game try to argue against those that do. I only see a few possible reasons for this. They could want to prove they are more "hardcore" and dedicated to the "true" series, or perhaps they don't want others to buy the game to be spiteful towards Blizzard for not creating the exact game they had in mind? I doubt anyone is going to change their mind on the game based on some random person's opinion on a forum. It's really quite simple... if you think you'll like the game, buy it. If you don't think you'll like the game, don't get it. Why squabble over the potential for a game that is nearly finished but not released yet?


I agree completely. It is a very common thing that I see on various forums but it really doesn't get anyone anywhere.

The problem I have is with the people that spread false information. I have no problem reading posts based on facts, albeit good or bad, but don't post false and negative information that has no merit.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure if you are aware of this but Blizzard is working on a system that encourages you to stay with a single build instead of switching builds depending on the situation you are in. It is called Nephalem Valor, click here for more info on it. If there wasn't such a system in place I would agree with you that being able to switch builds whenever I wanted isn't a good thing, but that just isn't the case. Mind you it is still in the works and may change in some way before the game is released.


Even with that system, I still don't see people NOT switching skills for particular encounters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm not sure why you are asking me if the game is going to have balance issues like DII did, it is an impossible question to answer and you only added that to make a negative remark about DIII.


Huh? You said D3 was going to be harder... It couldn't possibly be harder unless there are balance issues. You opened Pandora's box on that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You actually want PKers to be in the game? That is pretty baffling to me based on my experience with them. They were always unwanted, usually a dozen or more levels above my char, and did nothing but ruin games. I'd sit there and wait for them to leave or leave the game myself, abandoning the quest I was doing and start it over. If I wanted to PvP I would have created or joined a PvP game. Nothing but a waste of my time as farm as I'm concerned.


Those weren't what I would call PKers. Someone who's dozens of levels above you in a public hardcore game should immediately raise a flag. If you got PKed by someone dozens of levels above you then you deserved it. Real PKers were around the same level as the people in the game...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You again ask a question that you and I both cannot answer and I do not know where you get the rest of the below quote from..
> You have 0 evidence whatsoever that they reduced the difficulty of normal, nightmare, and hell and then added the fourth difficulty. As I mentioned earlier in a recent patch Blizzard actually doubled the damage that the monsters do in the beta content to make it a little more challenging. And that is A1 normal..
> You also have 0 proof that the game is not going to take as long to get through as DII did. The areas that you've seen are merely a 40ish minute chunk of the game so you cannot take what you have seen and equate it to how the rest of the game will be. You simply do not know.
> You accuse me of throwing around false information to inflate the game which also baffles me. I post facts based on what I have learned from credible sources. You are the one posting false information which may potentially sway a person to not to purchase or play the game. Information that you have 0 evidence to back it up with. I am not inflating the game into something its not; you are deflating it into something it isn't.


You can't prove that they didn't... so saying they didn't is the same as saying they did. Doubling the damage of monsters in D3 has absolutely no bearing on the damage of monsters from D2. Maybe that doubling of the damage only brought the damage up to par with D2. Maybe it still isn't up to par. You can't prove it one way or the other.

The same is true for the length of the game. You can't prove it one way or the other. But judging from the beta that is the impression I get.

Once again, you said D3 is going to be harder than D2... I have seen nothing posted by Devs to imply that at all. They simply said it will get harder (since everyone thought it was too easy), not harder than D2... So saying it WILL be harder than D2 is false since there is no proof to imply otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I agree completely. It is a very common thing that I see on various forums but it really doesn't get anyone anywhere.
> The problem I have is with the people that spread false information. I have no problem reading posts based on facts, albeit good or bad, but don't post false and negative information that has no merit.


Like you? How can you possibly know that D3 is going to be harder than D2? You can't, yet you say it is. Quit being a hypocrite.

Once again, I don't care who buys the damn game. I think it's a hatchet job and I have a right to voice my opinion. I have refrained from posting in your thread because my opinions are different than yours. But when you start spreading misinformation I'm not going to refrain any longer. If people decide not to buy the game because I correct your so-called facts then they should be grateful for not wasting their money. I have a right to voice my opinion. If you don't like it, then don't read it.


----------



## Tchernobyl

And here's the real question: if you don't like the game, don't plan on buying it, and are pretty much just bashing it... why the bloody hells are you even posting in this thread?


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> And here's the real question: if you don't like the game, don't plan on buying it, and are pretty much just bashing it... why the bloody hells are you even posting in this thread?


It says it's a discussion thread, not a butt kissing thread...


----------



## Bobotheklown

If you still think D3 will be a cakewalk, watch this:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4443593

Not saying this declares that it's more difficult than D2, but it will definitely be similar.

And quite frankly, I think anyone posting in this thread, even the naysayers will end up buying it because it's going to be THE game for a good while.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> It says it's a discussion thread, not a butt kissing thread...


Phantom, I'm not trying to tell you that you can't voice your opinion. I do question what you're intent is with your posts though. You don't like that they took out PK'ing, ok I got that. You're disappointed because you don't think it'll be hard enough, ok I got that too. Anything else to discuss?

I personally think that from what I see in the D3 beta, it will be a great game. Will it eventually get old? Probably... but I'm pretty sure I'll play the crap out of it before then.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you still think D3 will be a cakewalk, watch this:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4443593
> Not saying this declares that it's more difficult than D2, but it will definitely be similar.
> And quite frankly, I think anyone posting in this thread, even the naysayers will end up buying it because it's going to be THE game for a good while.


That's your opinion and you are entitled to it.

My opinion is that while it may be great at first, it's not going to live as long as D2 because it doesn't have the replayability that D2 does. With D2 I used to have to make an entirely new character with different skills to utilize that new gear I just found, which I liked. Building a character for PvP was also different than PvM. There is no reason to make more than 1 of each class of character. Just swap gear and skills and you have your new build. That is my biggest gripe with the game.

Over 12 years and D2 is still on the store shelves. Time will tell. Anything else is just conjecture.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> That's your opinion and you are entitled to it.
> My opinion is that while it may be great at first, it's not going to live as long as D2 because it doesn't have the replayability that D2 does. With D2 I used to have to make an entirely new character with different skills to utilize that new gear I just found, which I liked. Building a character for PvP was also different than PvM. There is no reason to make more than 1 of each class of character. Just swap gear and skills and you have your new build. That is my biggest gripe with the game.
> Over 12 years and D2 is still on the store shelves. Time will tell. Anything else is just conjecture.


I agree with everything you said there.

No need to argue over parts of the game that we have little to no information on


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> That's your opinion and you are entitled to it.
> My opinion is that while it may be great at first, it's not going to live as long as D2 because it doesn't have the replayability that D2 does. With D2 I used to have to make an entirely new character with different skills to utilize that new gear I just found, which I liked. Building a character for PvP was also different than PvM. There is no reason to make more than 1 of each class of character. Just swap gear and skills and you have your new build. That is my biggest gripe with the game.
> Over 12 years and D2 is still on the store shelves. Time will tell. Anything else is just conjecture.


Yeah I hear you there. I look back and think I enjoyed rolling new characters... but when I really think about it... all I did was get rushed until I was about level 85 or so. So I guess I didn't really like leveling. I just liked having a variety of characters.

With D3 you're plenty welcome to roll new characters. You say there is no reason to do it, but if that's what you really enjoyed doing, wouldn't you do it anyway?

Like you said... time will tell. However, I do think that Blizzard has a very experienced team with lots of money to work with, which will probably lead to a very good game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Even with that system, I still don't see people NOT switching skills for particular encounters.
> Huh? You said D3 was going to be harder... It couldn't possibly be harder unless there are balance issues. You opened Pandora's box on that one.
> Those weren't what I would call PKers. Someone who's dozens of levels above you in a public hardcore game should immediately raise a flag. If you got PKed by someone dozens of levels above you then you deserved it. Real PKers were around the same level as the people in the game...
> You can't prove that they didn't... so saying they didn't is the same as saying they did. Doubling the damage of monsters in D3 has absolutely no bearing on the damage of monsters from D2. Maybe that doubling of the damage only brought the damage up to par with D2. Maybe it still isn't up to par. You can't prove it one way or the other.
> The same is true for the length of the game. You can't prove it one way or the other. But judging from the beta that is the impression I get.
> Once again, you said D3 is going to be harder than D2... I have seen nothing posted by Devs to imply that at all. They simply said it will get harder (since everyone thought it was too easy), not harder than D2... So saying it WILL be harder than D2 is false since there is no proof to imply otherwise.
> Like you? How can you possibly know that D3 is going to be harder than D2? You can't, yet you say it is. Quit being a hypocrite.
> Once again, I don't care who buys the damn game. I think it's a hatchet job and I have a right to voice my opinion. I have refrained from posting in your thread because my opinions are different than yours. But when you start spreading misinformation I'm not going to refrain any longer. If people decide not to buy the game because I correct your so-called facts then they should be grateful for not wasting their money. I have a right to voice my opinion. If you don't like it, then don't read it.


It can't be harder without balance issues...? They've been developing the game for seems like forever now and you are going to sit here and tell me that it has balance issues if the game is harder. Okay. I deserved to die by a Pker a dozen levels above my char in a game that I made...? What?

Where did I say that DIII is going to be harder than DII? I don't recall saying that (even if I did it doesn't matter) but one is to assume that the game will be. As you know DII has normal, nightmare, and hell difficulties. DIII has normal, nightmare,hell and inferno. Why in the world would it not be harder? You are just looking for ways to cut down the game and at this point you are grasping on to any tiny little detail that I say and misconstrue it into nonsense. What kind of logic would it be if Blizzard made a game with an additional difficulty but it wasn't any harder than the previous game? Also, your bit about me contradicting myself doesn't make any sense at all.

How am I possibly spreading misinformation? Because I may have implied that the game will be harder than DII? You really won't let that part go. Blizzard themselves have been implying that the game will be harder than DII in the inferno difficulty but for some reason I'm wrong for doing the same. I'm pretty sure that nearly everyone is under the assumption that it is going to be more difficult. You want proof? Fine. This is a video of people within Blizzard giving us an idea of how hard the game is. And you're upset with me implying that the game is harder..




"The group of us probably spent a good hour wiping on a single boss." Baal on hell difficulty in DII dies in about 10 seconds with a decent group of players. Also, you can only have 4 players at a time in DIII as opposed to 8 in DII. That alone forces you to play together instead of just blindly throwing your spells while you're waiting for the monsters to die.

Go ahead and try to convince people that I'm spreading misinformation. You're reading the other various posts, you can see that people are questioning what you are saying. The people here at OCN are smart enough to see through your posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> That's your opinion and you are entitled to it.
> My opinion is that while it may be great at first, it's not going to live as long as D2 because it doesn't have the replayability that D2 does. With D2 I used to have to make an entirely new character with different skills to utilize that new gear I just found, which I liked. Building a character for PvP was also different than PvM. There is no reason to make more than 1 of each class of character. Just swap gear and skills and you have your new build. That is my biggest gripe with the game.
> Over 12 years and D2 is still on the store shelves. Time will tell. Anything else is just conjecture.


FYI you can respec in DII now without creating a new character. Up to 3 times.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you want a difficult RPG, buy a PS3 and get demons souls







.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> It says it's a discussion thread, not a butt kissing thread...


It's also not a game bashing thread, which is what most of your posts ARE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> That's your opinion and you are entitled to it.
> My opinion is that while it may be great at first, it's not going to live as long as D2 because it doesn't have the replayability that D2 does. With D2 I used to have to make an entirely new character with different skills to utilize that new gear I just found, which I liked. Building a character for PvP was also different than PvM. There is no reason to make more than 1 of each class of character. Just swap gear and skills and you have your new build. That is my biggest gripe with the game.
> Over 12 years and D2 is still on the store shelves. Time will tell. Anything else is just conjecture.


Now this, however, is an excellent post. I can agree with the points made there.

I think, more than the game itself being different... the industry, the gamers, the culture and such has evolved since the days of D2. We didn't have many of the things we have now, the playerbase is different, etc etc. Remember, it wasn't just D2 on its own, it was the general state of gaming, computers, and a thousand different factors that made it what it is.

Will D3 match that? I agree, it's doubtful. Doesn't change the fact it'll still be an awesomely fun game (even from the little the beta shows). You're of course entitled to your opinion, but please don't just relentlessly bash it with little to no actual information for your "facts".

Your opinion, as posted above, is a good post. You express your opinion, why you think like you do, what you enjoyed, etc. It's worth reading. The rest? Conjecture, theory, suppositions until the game is actually released.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It can't be harder without balance issues...? They've been developing the game for seems like forever now and you are going to sit here and tell me that it has balance issues if the game is harder. Okay. I deserved to die by a Pker a dozen levels above my char in a game that I made...? What?


Yes, an unbalanced game, hence unfair, is always going to be harder than a balanced game. That's why it's called unbalanced...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Where did I say that DIII is going to be harder than DII? I don't recall saying that (even if I did it doesn't matter) but one is to assume that the game will be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ...DIII is going to be harder than DII ever was..


Short memory?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> As you know DII has normal, nightmare, and hell difficulties. DIII has normal, nightmare,hell and inferno. Why in the world would it not be harder? You are just looking for ways to cut down the game and at this point you are grasping on to any tiny little detail that I say and misconstrue it into nonsense. What kind of logic would it be if Blizzard made a game with an additional difficulty but it wasn't any harder than the previous game? Also, your bit about me contradicting myself doesn't make any sense at all.


Yeah, that's why I'm here. Just to cut the game down. After more than a decade of playing D2 I'm here just to cut down D3... You are the one who's grasping. You can't even remember what you have said, or are trying to lie about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> How am I possibly spreading misinformation? Because I may have implied that the game will be harder than DII? You really won't let that part go. Blizzard themselves have been implying that the game will be harder than DII in the inferno difficulty but for some reason I'm wrong for doing the same. I'm pretty sure that nearly everyone is under the assumption that it is going to be more difficult...
> 
> Go ahead and try to convince people that I'm spreading misinformation. You're reading the other various posts, you can see that people are questioning what you are saying. The people here at OCN are smart enough to see through your posts.


+1. Let them read and make up their own mind instead of you trying to make it up for them. You are assuming that everyone shares your opinions. I can assure you that not everyone does, me for one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> FYI you can respec in DII now without creating a new character. Up to 3 times.


FYI that was not in the original game it was added in patch 1.13 (the very last patch to my knowledge and almost a decade after release). I also didn't care for that. But even still, it was limited to 3 times not infinite respecs. Get your facts straight.

Either way, you have lost any credibility with me and I'm not responding to your posts any longer since they make little sense. You can't even keep the argument in context. You keep going off on a tangent. I was referring to your post about the game being harder than D2, not the hardness of the game in general. The unbalanced gameplay of D2 was much harder than repeatedly wiping on a boss. They also repeatedly wiped because they weren't familiar with the strengths and weaknesses of said boss. I can assure you that once people get used to the game it will not seem hard either. What good is HC if it's next to impossible to fight a boss without dying? It's not... they just didn't know the fight...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> It's also not a game bashing thread, which is what most of your posts ARE.


I'm not bashing the game, I'm voicing my opinion. If you see it as bashing then that's your issue. Really, what is the difference anyway? Saying anything negative or against the game could be considered bashing. It all depends on the point of view.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Yes, an unbalanced game, hence unfair, is always going to be harder than a balanced game. That's why it's called unbalanced...
> Short memory?
> Yeah, that's why I'm here. Just to cut the game down. After more than a decade of playing D2 I'm here just to cut down D3... You are the one who's grasping. You can't even remember what you have said, or are trying to lie about it.
> +1. Let them read and make up their own mind instead of you trying to make it up for them. You are assuming that everyone shares your opinions. I can assure you that not everyone does, me for one.
> 
> FYI that was not in the original game it was added in patch 1.13 (the very last patch to my knowledge and almost a decade after release). I also didn't care for that. But even still, it was limited to 3 times not infinite respecs. Get your facts straight.
> Either way, you have lost any credibility with me and I'm not responding to your posts any longer since they make little sense. You can't even keep the argument in context. You keep going off on a tangent. I was referring to your post about the game being harder than D2, not the hardness of the game in general. The unbalanced gameplay of D2 was much harder than repeatedly wiping on a boss. They also repeatedly wiped because they weren't familiar with the strengths and weaknesses of said boss. I can assure you that once people get used to the game it will not seem hard either. What good is HC if it's next to impossible to fight a boss without dying? It's not... they just didn't know the fight...
> I'm not bashing the game, I'm voicing my opinion. If you see it as bashing then that's your issue. Really, what is the difference anyway? Saying anything negative or against the game could be considered bashing. It all depends on the point of view.


It does seem like you are here just to cut the game down as that is all you have done to this point and someone else mentioned that all of your posts seem to bash games. I can't confirm the later though, of course, but I wouldn't be surprised if it were true.

All of my facts are straight. Your arguement is hinged on the fact that I forgot I said the game will be harder than DII. And if you didn't notice in my previous post I said that doesn't matter anyway. I didn't care to look or try to remember because it had no bearing on the conversation. And I am talking about the game being harder than DII. I quoted a line from that video, mentioned that Baal dies in 15 seconds in DII and that your party size can be a max of only 4 people. That is pretty obvious, no?

As far as respecing goes, I am fully aware it was implemented way later on. I just made a response to your other post which was merely meant to give you a small piece of information had you not known it prior. But somehow I was wrong about that because you told me to get my facts straight. Sigh, you're just not worth the effort anymore.

I'm glad you've decided not to reply to any more of my posts and I'm tired to replying to you as well. Somehow I'm the one grasping when I've posted irrefutable evidence to prove my points while your posts are based completely on your own opinions and thoughts on a game that none of us have fully played. Finally, you never had credibility from me for the reasons I have stated in these posts. Goodbye.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> With D2 I used to have to make an entirely new character with different skills to utilize that new gear I just found, which I liked. Building a character for PvP was also different than PvM.


Yeah because making and lvling a new character took months right???
I remember making new characters and after about 4 hours of cow runs you would be somewhere in the lvl 70's......

And besides that what makes you stop making a new character for a different build? Only yourself right? If you wanted it so bad you could still do it.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yeah because making and lvling a new character took months right???
> I remember making new characters and after about 4 hours of cow runs you would be somewhere in the lvl 70's......
> And besides that what makes you stop making a new character for a different build? Only yourself right? If you wanted it so bad you could still do it.


Just because you cheated and power leveled doesn't mean everyone did. I used to play through all acts solo in hardcore, including hell. I did it because I liked the game and I dislike cheating. It takes away from the game.

You also missed the entire point... What's the point of making a new character if you don't have to? Did you ever make multiple Paladins on the same account in WoW (or any other class)? Why not? You could... How else are you going to triple spec? Oh that's right... respecs...

We'll see how well this game does in comparison to D2... Meanwhile I'll be playing GW2. Even a 5 year old can click a screen. It takes a little more knowledge to build a character. Even if that knowledge involves using Google to look up cookie-cutter builds, like I used to post.

This is my opinion. If you don't like it don't read it.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> This is my opinion. If you don't like it don't read it.


Wasn't this a discussion thread??









Anyways everybody can have their own opinion including you. I just think you are jumping ship too fast by judging the full game already.

Time will tell i guess.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Wasn't this a discussion thread??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways everybody can have their own opinion including you. I just think you are jumping ship too fast by judging the full game already.
> Time will tell i guess.


I'm discussing. As long as people keep asking me questions I'm going to continue discussing.

Some things don't require the full game to know how it's going to be. Like the skills layout. I'm sure some will like it. I'm not one of them.

Yes, time will tell.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> This is my opinion. If you don't like it don't read it.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Wasn't this a discussion thread??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways everybody can have their own opinion including you. I just think you are jumping ship too fast by judging the full game already.
> Time will tell i guess.


There's opinion and then there's constant putting down of the game in near every single post you make. That takes it away from "opinion" into "bashing", and that's not a discussion anymore.

You think gw2 will do better? Fine, go and play it when it comes out. You think D3 won't do well? Fine, just don't repeat it in 50 bloody posts again and again, we heard you the first time.

edit: "you" as in phantom_dave


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's opinion and then there's constant putting down of the game in near every single post you make. That takes it away from "opinion" into "bashing", and that's not a discussion anymore.
> You think gw2 will do better? Fine, go and play it when it comes out. You think D3 won't do well? Fine, just don't repeat it in 50 bloody posts again and again, we heard you the first time.
> edit: "you" as in phantom_dave


Welcome to the blacklist. You have not discussed anything. You just keep ragging on me for voicing my opinion and because it happens to differ from yours. Keep blowing hot air I'm not going to read it. Report my posts... please.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Welcome to the blacklist. You have not discussed anything. You just keep ragging on me for voicing my opinion and because it happens to differ from yours. Keep blowing hot air I'm not going to read it. Report my posts... please.


..the hell? You pretty much described exactly what YOU are doing 

Simply stated: you are bashing the game, every single post, and using "what you've seen" as your arguments, having (if I recall correctly) not even played the game in the first place. I personally think you're wrong, but as you say, you're entitled to that. Sure.

What I'm arguing against is that you're doing this in EVERY SINGLE POST YOU HAVE MADE IN THIS THREAD.

Like I said: say it once twice? Sure. We understand.

Repeatedly, every single time you make a post? No. You can dislike a game all you want, but you *are* bashing, in a discussion post. That's not discussing.

I don't think that you've made any posts worth reporting (unless the rules are much stricter than I think they are ), but I'm simply asking that you refrain from constantly bashing the game in a thread that is made for people to get informed and ENJOY the game. Want to argue against it, bash it? Fine, make a "we hate diablo 3" club post. Or something. I read this thread for information on the game, announcements, etc, not to see someone who has no plans of even buying it constantly bash it.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom_Dave*
> 
> Yes, an unbalanced game, hence unfair, is always going to be harder than a balanced game. That's why it's called unbalanced...


Hey could be wrong about this so tell me if i'm wrong.
Isn't this the point of having difficulty levels? Shifting the balance further towards the computer/AI on each difficulty so it gets harder? Meaning it becomes more unbalanced after each difficulty?

Or am i missing something in the discussion?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Wasn't this a discussion thread??


obviously it isnt anymore.









if you guys want to continue you spat, please carry it to pm's and let the rest of us get back ot the thread.

OT:

i think aulli85 should create battletag spread sheet for those of us who want to add each other to our friends list and join up in game.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> obviously it isnt anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you guys want to continue you spat, please carry it to pm's and let the rest of us get back ot the thread.
> OT:
> i think aulli85 should create battletag spread sheet for those of us who want to add each other to our friends list and join up in game.


I'm up for it








Always nicer to play with regular people then some random's


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I'm up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always nicer to play with regular people then some random's


agreed.


----------



## Bastyn99

Are they still sending out Beta keys, and if they are, how often ?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Are they still sending out Beta keys, and if they are, how often ?


Don't think so.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Blizz tends to send out beta keys for stuff in waves. Although right now they might be more focused on Pandaria beta invites.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> obviously it isnt anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you guys want to continue you spat, please carry it to pm's and let the rest of us get back ot the thread.
> OT:
> i think aulli85 should create battletag spread sheet for those of us who want to add each other to our friends list and join up in game.


I intend to do this after the game is released. I haven't thought about it too much but I've been waiting to hear about how the character naming thing is going to go although I suppose the only thing that matters is your battletag. I was thinking instead of just an account/battletag listing we could have a character listing as well. The idea is to have a list of different characters and classes and perhaps we could ask eachother for help depending on what characters everyone has.

For example; My friend is going to make a Demon Hunter and I am more than likely making a Wizard. Perhaps in the later difficulties we will have a hard time with a specific quest and maybe we need a tank. I'd like to be able to come here, look at a list of characters, and maybe send a message to someone that has a monk or barb that would be willing to help us out.

This is probably really far fatched but it would be nice. If someone wants to help me with it feel free to post here or send me a PM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Are they still sending out Beta keys, and if they are, how often ?


Good question. I am also doubtful though, mostly because the game is so close to release. 49 days 14 hours 17 minutes!









And to help get this thread back on track..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablo.incgamers.com*
> As pointed out in Azzure's forum thread and a detailed email from kamu, there are some big changes to the official site's game info. This is interesting for the changes, and also since Blizzard's site is updated as a database, like our DiabloNut, in that the info is pulled directly from the game files. Diablonut can only pull from the latest beta patch, but the official site has access to the latest version of the full game, and thus gives us a useful preview of things to come.
> 
> There are big changes to the crafting system, with the generic Page of Training removed and replaced by Pages of Blacksmithing, Pages of Jewelcrafting, Tome of Blacksmithing, and Tomes of Jewelcrafting. As you'd guess from the names, these are used to train the Blacksmith and the Jeweler, but they are also a required material in all of the higher level crafting recipes. Previously those pages and tomes were only needed to train up the Artisans and became useless after that. No more! Now you'll be saving them up forever, especially once you get to Inferno, where you'll need a new type found only on that level.
> "Tome of Secrets: Tome of incredible power, used by the most skilled artisans to train their abilities and craft potent items."
> These are required in every Inferno level armor or weapon crafting recipe (which is more than half of them) and they're required for higher level Artisan training, and even to upgrade the higher level gems. Let's hope they drop pretty regularly, on Inferno.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/official-site-updates-reveal-numerous-items-changes

Even further info at the above link. Tome of secrets.  Sounds like tome of crafting the best items in the game to me.


----------



## firestorm1

ill help out with it. just let me know when your ready to get started.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I like this!
Quote:


> Q. Since Arena is temporary out of picture. Is there any other way to take participate in PvP after D3 launch? Do you plan to implement world pvp mode like D2?
> 
> No. There are many reasons why we're focusing PvP into the arenas and not bringing back hostility. *PvP Arenas will only be a few months after release*, and in that time people will be trying out classes and perfecting their gear and builds. When they do arrive they'll be an awesome addition to the game, and players will be ready to face off in some awesome PvP action in a designed and crafted experience.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-fansite-qa


----------



## rageofthepeon

I'm a sucker. Just noticed Amazon has more collectors edition in stock so I canceled my previous order and upgraded.


----------



## firestorm1

lol @ all those people that were selling the CE for $200+. seems amazon removed those from the sales list.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I like this!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Q. Since Arena is temporary out of picture. Is there any other way to take participate in PvP after D3 launch? Do you plan to implement world pvp mode like D2?
> No. There are many reasons why we're focusing PvP into the arenas and not bringing back hostility. *PvP Arenas will only be a few months after release*, and in that time people will be trying out classes and perfecting their gear and builds. When they do arrive they'll be an awesome addition to the game, and players will be ready to face off in some awesome PvP action in a designed and crafted experience.
> 
> 
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-fansite-qa
Click to expand...

Nice, definitely good to hear.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm a sucker. Just noticed Amazon has more collectors edition in stock so I canceled my previous order and upgraded.


Also nice, I pre-ordered my CE at Gamestop a month or so ago.

Edit - Just read that Q&A that Bob linked. Nothing ground breaking but its a good read. Favorite parts are the part you posted about PvP and this line..
Quote:


> Q. Also will there be items similar to the wings (fluff items) that drop in game later?
> 
> No plans for any right now, but we're not opposed to it. *The amount of equippable items we have is pretty intense*.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Wow wd are a huge minority here in OCN, I am surprised there are not more monks


----------



## Mkilbride

Yes.

Diablo 2 had about 25 sets, across all characters, that is, unique armor models.

According to Jay Wilson, Diablo III has 720 unique armor / weapon models and whatnot, across all classes.

BIG upgrade.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Wow wd are a huge minority here in OCN, I am surprised there are not more monks


I expected barb and wizard to have a bunch of votes but I was also expecting the demon hunter and monk to have more than they do. Not much love for the witch doctor haha.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yes.
> Diablo 2 had about 25 sets, across all characters, that is, unique armor models.
> According to Jay Wilson, Diablo III has 720 unique armor / weapon models and whatnot, across all classes.
> BIG upgrade.


Yes indeed it is. 720 is a crap load of uniques to find.


----------



## Mkilbride

Well just think about it.

People have spent 10+ years easily collecting loot in Diablo II, and there isn't even that much.

IMAGINE...Diablo III...The Thousand Year Loot War.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Well just think about it.
> People have spent 10+ years easily collecting loot in Diablo II, and there isn't even that much.
> IMAGINE...Diablo III...The Thousand Year Loot War.


I can't even wrap my head around 720 uniques. That doesn't even include all of the other stuff that drops. Won't be a loot "war" though. They have a system in place that a boss will drop items for each player that only they can see. Not sure how I feel about that but it'll be nice not to compete with other players to pick up items. So many memories of killing Meph,Diablo, Baal and others and spamming right click as fast as I can.


----------



## Mkilbride

I know, I'm in the beta, I know how it works, but still.

And yes, I have those memories of a guy clicking up faster than me and making my entire run worth nothing.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I'm actually shocked at the lack of witch doctor. He's completely crazy in the beta and quite fun. Monk though is an... acquired taste, I think. Definitely felt the weakest, admittedly this was some time ago when I tried all of them. But they're all fun


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I know, I'm in the beta, I know how it works, but still.
> And yes, I have those memories of a guy clicking up faster than me and making my entire run worth nothing.


Yes exactly. I used to join full games and solo some bosses like Meph a lot of the time too though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Wow wd are a huge minority here in OCN, I am surprised there are not more monks


WD is the huge minority everywhere, actually.

Not sure why though.

He's definitely my second char behind barb.


----------



## nerdybeat

I am playing wizard first, no doubt. However on the WD topic - it will definitely be in my 4v4 pvp team. After playing at blizzcon and having the beta, it will be a huge role in the arena setting.


----------



## WBaS

I plan on playing all classes. I voted for wizard though because I *think* it will be my favorite class. Even in D2 I couldn't choose a class, although I'd say my Hammerdin was my favorite, but that's mostly because it was OP. If Blizzard does it right, every class will feel OP in D3.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> WD is the huge minority everywhere, actually.
> Not sure why though.
> He's definitely my second char behind barb.


WD is probably my second to last but I definitely will want to try him out. For me its like wizard, barb, demon hunter, witch doctor, monk. Might even be last to be honest. I'm sure I will enjoy all of them though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> I am playing wizard first, no doubt. However on the WD topic - it will definitely be in my 4v4 pvp team. After playing at blizzcon and having the beta, it will be a huge role in the arena setting.


Oh wow nice, you got to play PvP at Blizzcon.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I plan on playing all classes. I voted for wizard though because I *think* it will be my favorite class. Even in D2 I couldn't choose a class, although I'd say my Hammerdin was my favorite, but that's mostly because it was OP. If Blizzard does it right, every class will feel OP in D3.


Yeah I hear ya. In DII I could never decide between a sorc, zon, or barbie. Usually went for a Sorc though because of teleport.


----------



## nerdybeat

Yea the pvp was pretty amazing! I went with 3 friends so we had a pre made 4v4 team that was wrecking. Keeping in mind these characters had pre-set gear, and skillsets (no adjustable) it was pretty clear a Barb and WD were necessary. Barb for smashing face and good snares, and WD for poly and other snares. We threw in Wizards and Monks and DH with those 2 to try out some teams.

Clearly, the game will be far along when it launches, and there will be so many different specs. But, from what I could tell on the classes functionality (from blizzcon pvp and beta) WD will actually play a role in pvp.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Yea the pvp was pretty amazing! I went with 3 friends so we had a pre made 4v4 team that was wrecking. Keeping in mind these characters had pre-set gear, and skillsets (no adjustable) it was pretty clear a Barb and WD were necessary. Barb for smashing face and good snares, and WD for poly and other snares. We threw in Wizards and Monks and DH with those 2 to try out some teams.
> Clearly, the game will be far along when it launches, and there will be so many different specs. But, from what I could tell on the classes functionality (from blizzcon pvp and beta) WD will actually play a role in pvp.


Thats good to hear that even during Blizzcon it was a lot of fun. I'm sure it has progressed quite a bit since you played it so I'm hoping it has only gotten better.







Could you look at your gear? I know you said you couldn't change it or anything but I'm just curious if you had any sweet uniques or maybe items that were in DII.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Ya WD has a lot of control abilities that will be very useful in pvp I think


----------



## zoodecks

Hells Yeah, Barb took the lead so excited now









haters take a break this game you got no idea how awesome its gona be cause you only seen logs and beta's

bring back hanging


----------



## rageofthepeon

I want my lazy man magic finding class to come back.

Equip magic find gear > summon massive skeletal army > click somewhere [optional: amplify damage] > watch TV > Loot > Repeat


----------



## Mkilbride

Actually, in Diablo 3, you have to chose between MF Gear & Gear that buffs damage. They are exclusive now.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Actually, in Diablo 3, you have to chose between MF Gear & Gear that buffs damage. They are exclusive now.


You mean all gear with MF cannot also increase your damage? I'm confused by your post.


----------



## Mkilbride

Mm, well, not nearly as much.

THey said with Diablo III, they didn't want everyone to equip MF gear and that be the end of it. They want people to chose.

MF or damage. One or the other. Or very low of one and medium of the other.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Mm, well, not nearly as much.
> THey said with Diablo III, they didn't want everyone to equip MF gear and that be the end of it. They want people to chose.
> MF or damage. One or the other. Or very low of one and medium of the other.


Yeah its going to be more of a balance between the two rather than being able to mass both I think. Nephalem Valor should be a nice buff to your magic find though.


----------



## Tchernobyl

And remember that Magic Find is averaged out by party members as well. So if you have one with 100, and another with 0, it'll be 50~

This means that it will add up with how many people you have, but then average by how many


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> And remember that Magic Find is averaged out by party members as well. So if you have one with 100, and another with 0, it'll be 50~
> This means that it will add up with how many people you have, but then average by how many


Yes exactly. Going to be tough to get anywhere near the amount of mf that you could get in DII with a party. Looking forward to the challenge though.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Thats good to hear that even during Blizzcon it was a lot of fun. I'm sure it has progressed quite a bit since you played it so I'm hoping it has only gotten better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you look at your gear? I know you said you couldn't change it or anything but I'm just curious if you had any sweet uniques or maybe items that were in DII.


Unfortunately, I didn't look. I didn't have the beta yet at that time, and my friends and I were too busy drooling on the keyboard and playing the matches to look. At first, I was very bummed about no pvp on launch. But the more I think about it, the more I can live with it.

Blizzard has openly stated they aren't on a mission to balance pvp the way they will balance Pvm. But that's fine- as long as they polish the system, the classes will work out fine. Plus, it gives everyone a chance to get their characters geared up a bit and maybe even have a couple high lvl characters to choose from for pvp. Overall, I am typically a pvp oriented player in games since D2, however I just want everything in this game and I am totally ok with waiting for pvp


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't look. I didn't have the beta yet at that time, and my friends and I were too busy drooling on the keyboard and playing the matches to look. At first, I was very bummed about no pvp on launch. But the more I think about it, the more I can live with it.
> Blizzard has openly stated they aren't on a mission to balance pvp the way they will balance Pvm. But that's fine- as long as they polish the system, the classes will work out fine. Plus, it gives everyone a chance to get their characters geared up a bit and maybe even have a couple high lvl characters to choose from for pvp. Overall, I am typically a pvp oriented player in games since D2, however I just want everything in this game and I am totally ok with waiting for pvp


Yeah that is just it. You're going to need some time to actually level your character and get it some gear...Unless you wanted to PvP naked at level 1 . Some people will use that excuse, I'm sure haha.









I never got into PvP in DII because there was no real system for it but I have friends that liked it. Its there but there is no reward (minus ears) or any incentive to PvP. Not for me, anyhow. I'm looking forward to a full blown PvP system in DIII though, thats for sure.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Wow Barb has pulled way ahead haha


----------



## Bobotheklown

Well isn't this just swell?
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-maphack-and-bot-released


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A post in the forums draws attention to the release of hacks for Diablo 3 to the public. We won't be linking directly to the article&#8230; because, hax.

The third party program allows one to instant quit, instant craft, load a bot, and instantly reveal your entire map. The full feature set is the following:

Maphack

Reveals units on the minimap (regular mobs in red, champs/bosses/rares in blue)
Displays arrowes to level exits
Minimap Markers are always revealed!
The correct defiled crypt is colored in a green!
Other Features

Instantly exit games
Instantly craft
Displays a timer in the left bottom when in-game
Displays clock in the left bottom when hanging out in the lobby
Allows .NET assemblies to be loaded (create bots)
It's important to remember, though, that Warden and other hack detecting software is not currently enabled in the beta and hackers are still not aware of what will be detectable in the long run, and whether or not any of their efforts right now will be sustainable past launch day. The only known way to get banned at the present time is to flaunt illegitimate ways to gold farm or similar exploitative measures to the community.

The fact that such hacks exist already does bring light to a vital problem - for its community and its economy. Having real money stakes in a game that can be cheated by third party programs could undermine the stability of the economy that would reduce the profits generated by the RMAH. So not only does Blizzard have a vested interest in stabilizing the economy, banning hackers forces the players to buy a new copy of the game to continue their exploits. It's a win-win situation for Blizzard, assuming they actively ban accounts.

While the presence of hacks this early into development is seen as a dark omen for the future of the game, it does show Blizzard methods of hacking that they will need to address as soon as possible. For many, "as soon as possible" can never be soon enough. What is the community's thoughts on the release of bots? We all know it was an inevitability, but will the availability of botting this early into the beta be a good thing or does it foreshadow the failure of the economy?










it's too soon though!


----------



## iDeaL7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well isn't this just swell?
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-maphack-and-bot-released
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A post in the forums draws attention to the release of hacks for Diablo 3 to the public. We won't be linking directly to the article&#8230; because, hax.
> The third party program allows one to instant quit, instant craft, load a bot, and instantly reveal your entire map. The full feature set is the following:
> Maphack
> Reveals units on the minimap (regular mobs in red, champs/bosses/rares in blue)
> Displays arrowes to level exits
> Minimap Markers are always revealed!
> The correct defiled crypt is colored in a green!
> Other Features
> Instantly exit games
> Instantly craft
> Displays a timer in the left bottom when in-game
> Displays clock in the left bottom when hanging out in the lobby
> Allows .NET assemblies to be loaded (create bots)
> It's important to remember, though, that Warden and other hack detecting software is not currently enabled in the beta and hackers are still not aware of what will be detectable in the long run, and whether or not any of their efforts right now will be sustainable past launch day. The only known way to get banned at the present time is to flaunt illegitimate ways to gold farm or similar exploitative measures to the community.
> The fact that such hacks exist already does bring light to a vital problem - for its community and its economy. Having real money stakes in a game that can be cheated by third party programs could undermine the stability of the economy that would reduce the profits generated by the RMAH. So not only does Blizzard have a vested interest in stabilizing the economy, banning hackers forces the players to buy a new copy of the game to continue their exploits. It's a win-win situation for Blizzard, assuming they actively ban accounts.
> While the presence of hacks this early into development is seen as a dark omen for the future of the game, it does show Blizzard methods of hacking that they will need to address as soon as possible. For many, "as soon as possible" can never be soon enough. What is the community's thoughts on the release of bots? We all know it was an inevitability, but will the availability of botting this early into the beta be a good thing or does it foreshadow the failure of the economy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's too soon though!


I hope not, one of the main reasons I stopped playing D2 was the lack of care to fix the economy and hacking. I hope it doesnt end up the same way as I have pre-ordered the Collectors Edition already!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeaL7*
> 
> I hope not, one of the main reasons I stopped playing D2 was the lack of care to fix the economy and hacking. I hope it doesnt end up the same way as I have pre-ordered the Collectors Edition already!


Quite honestly, it can't end up the same way. If it does the economy will be so inflated and when real money is at stake for Blizzard, they BETTER upkeep it.


----------



## Mkilbride

Listen.

They can't even crack the game yet...the beta, you can spawn zombies, walk around, that is all.

That is after like 6 months, half a year, and they can't even get the beta to work properly.

Full release? Bah. No problem.

As for these hacks? Be alot harder, much like in WoW.


----------



## Zulli85

Saw that earlier tonight. There's always going to be people trying to hack but Blizzard has to have some serious anti-hack measures in place. The community will rage if hacking becomes rampant. They have to keep it under control because of the RMAH as well. Imagine spending a few bucks on some items and then seeing dupes all over the place shortly after. Or seeing those items drop in price rapidly because the market is flooded. It would reaalllyy compromise the quality of the game. Here is to hoping they'll have it under better control as compared to DII.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Saw that earlier tonight. There's always going to be people trying to hack but Blizzard has to have some serious anti-hack measures in place. The community will rage if hacking becomes rampant. They have to keep it under control because of the RMAH as well. Imagine spending a few bucks on some items and then seeing dupes all over the place shortly after. Or seeing those items drop in price rapidly because the market is flooded. It would reaalllyy compromise the quality of the game. Here is to hoping they'll have it under better control as compared to DII.


I doubt there will be dupes, and if there will be they will be easily trackable. Since everything is stored on Blizzard servers i would think every item gets an unique id so its quite easy to spot dupers and get rid of the items.


----------



## Ghostscript

Hacking Diablo III will be near to impossible. Mostly because the servers play a big role in major keyparts of the game, such as already mentioned that characters along with items are stored at their servers, and not localy. Mob spawning is also controlled by the servers, among other aspects.

In order to "hack" Diablo III, one would most likely need to set up an own private server. And even if one could do this, they'd have to make the software for the server to emulate what the Blizzard's servers do themselves. Which would also be a challange.

And if anyone were to hack it, making it possible to run on private servers - well then I personally won't worry about it as it won't affect the real community directly. + I doubt that they'll be able to run as smooth and well as it will on Blizzard's servers either. Suppose it can be compared to crappy WoW private servers if so.

And as kilbride says, the beta has not been cracked yet. It's been out for a long time. That alone is good proof that they're measures against hacking and piracy is working quite well.

Anyhow.. counting the days to when my social life in real life goes down to zero for some time!







Can't wait.. going to be epic!


----------



## firestorm1

1 game that wont be getting pirated anytime in the near future.


----------



## Shodhanth

I am eager to try a cookie cutter build. :3
Yeah yeah, you can tell me that I'm not original but there is a perverse pleasure to watch it all come together.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Hacking Diablo III will be near to impossible. Mostly because the servers play a big role in major keyparts of the game, such as already mentioned that characters along with items are stored at their servers, and not localy. Mob spawning is also controlled by the servers, among other aspects.
> In order to "hack" Diablo III, one would most likely need to set up an own private server. And even if one could do this, they'd have to make the software for the server to emulate what the Blizzard's servers do themselves. Which would also be a challange.
> And if anyone were to hack it, making it possible to run on private servers - well then I personally won't worry about it as it won't affect the real community directly. + I doubt that they'll be able to run as smooth and well as it will on Blizzard's servers either. Suppose it can be compared to crappy WoW private servers if so.
> And as kilbride says*, the beta has not been cracked yet. It's been out for a long time. That alone is good proof that they're measures against hacking and piracy is working quite well.*
> Anyhow.. counting the days to when my social life in real life goes down to zero for some time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait.. going to be epic!


This. Also keep in mind that Warden and other anti-hack measures are not present in the beta so take this "news" with a truck full of salt. I just hope there aren't too many people out there that read one sentence of that post at incgamers and think that the game is already doomed because it is hackable.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I doubt there will be dupes, and if there will be they will be easily trackable. Since everything is stored on Blizzard servers i would think every item gets an unique id so its quite easy to spot dupers and get rid of the items.


That same system exists in diablo II







. What they would do is dupe a bunch of cham runes, cube them up into a Zod, then sell the Zod in an item shop. Since the Zod was cubed, it got a legit unique ID and wouldn't ever poof. Also they would have tons of bots.

I might be in the minority here, but I actually love botting. Trading items in game or on JSP just ends up taking so much time you barely even play the game. I had just as much fun equipping my bot and changing up its runs to find different types of items as I did playing the game myself.

Although, since I wasn't really trading the items, I didn't impact the economy at all.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That same system exists in diablo II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What they would do is dupe a bunch of cham runes, cube them up into a Zod, then sell the Zod in an item shop. Since the Zod was cubed, it got a legit unique ID and wouldn't ever poof. Also they would have tons of bots.
> I might be in the minority here, but I actually love botting. Trading items in game or on JSP just ends up taking so much time you barely even play the game. *I had just as much fun equipping my bot and changing up its runs to find different types of items as I did playing the game myself.*
> Although, since I wasn't really trading the items, I didn't impact the economy at all.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I'm sure Diablo 3 will get hacked at some point. How serious, how much Blizzard can mitigate, and how quickly Blizzard is able to respond is the question. Diablo 3 is unlike 2 in that now there is real money & personal information involved (credit cards, etc.). You can bet that will attract more interest.

I don't want Diablo 3 to get hacked and I'm sure Blizzard has placed a huge effort into prevention measures. I won't be surprised if it does happen though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm sure Diablo 3 will get hacked at some point. How serious, how much Blizzard can mitigate, and how quickly Blizzard is able to respond is the question. Diablo 3 is unlike 2 in that now there is real money & personal information involved (credit cards, etc.). You can bet that will attract more interest.
> I don't want Diablo 3 to get hacked and I'm sure Blizzard has placed a huge effort into prevention measures. I won't be surprised if it does happen though.


As someone who did a lot of botting in diablo II, I'm pretty sure people will have some hacks out in the first week. Chances are Blizzard will be laying the smackdown for awhile to ensure the games reputation isn't spoiled, so I wouldn't really worry about them.

What you will see are more scammers trying to get you to download a "hack", then stealing your bnet account that has cc attached.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> As someone who did a lot of botting in diablo II, I'm pretty sure people will have some hacks out in the first week. Chances are Blizzard will be laying the smackdown for awhile to ensure the games reputation isn't spoiled, so I wouldn't really worry about them.
> What you will see are more scammers trying to get you to download a "hack", then stealing your bnet account that has cc attached.


the sad thing is people will download that "hack".


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> the sad thing is people will download that "hack".


Very sad indeed.


----------



## Chewy

The news all over the web is diablo 3 is to be released internationaly on the 15th may this year!!


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> The news all over the web is diablo 3 is to be released internationaly on the 15th may this year!!


Thanks for informing us







its been like that for about 15 days now


----------



## Ghostscript

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm sure Diablo 3 will get hacked at some point. How serious, how much Blizzard can mitigate, and how quickly Blizzard is able to respond is the question. Diablo 3 is unlike 2 in that now there is real money & personal information involved (credit cards, etc.). You can bet that will attract more interest.
> I don't want Diablo 3 to get hacked and I'm sure Blizzard has placed a huge effort into prevention measures. I won't be surprised if it does happen though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> As someone who did a lot of botting in diablo II, I'm pretty sure people will have some hacks out in the first week. Chances are Blizzard will be laying the smackdown for awhile to ensure the games reputation isn't spoiled, so I wouldn't really worry about them.
> What you will see are more scammers trying to get you to download a "hack", then stealing your bnet account that has cc attached.


It's not just as simple to hack Diablo 3. To be able to hack it, you would more or less need to be able to hack the Battle.net servers as well, given that keyinformation which controls keyaspects in the game are stored there, and not localy on your machine. The characters, items and mobs spawning is stored and controlled by the servers. So it wouldn't be as easy as to just create a hack and get unlimited gold, whatever item you'd like, boost you're skills and character level.

And as someone has mentioned earlier. The beta has been out for about 6 months now, still no hack or crack even close to be available or Diablo 3.

Anyhow, the reason Diablo 2 were so easely hackable were that with all character information and so on stored localy, it were easy peacy to create third party hacks to run to modify and boost your skills, level, add kick ass items and so on. This will not be possible now.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianEx*
> 
> Anyhow, the reason Diablo 2 were so easely hackable were that with all character information and so on stored localy, it were easy peacy to create third party hacks to run to modify and boost your skills, level, add kick ass items and so on. This will not be possible now.


I'm pretty sure realm characters on battle.net weren't stored locally and there were still bots and dupes there. Single player doesn't matter and open battle.net was a joke unless you were playing with friends.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure realm characters on battle.net weren't stored locally and there were still bots and dupes there. Single player doesn't matter and open battle.net was a joke unless you were playing with friends.


Tough botting and duping isn't hacking.
Hacking is altering game files and stuff like that.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> I'm pretty sure realm characters on battle.net weren't stored locally and there were still bots and dupes there


This.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Tough botting and duping isn't hacking.
> Hacking is altering game files and stuff like that.


There was the maphack. Lord knows fighting amazons with guided arrows + maphack in pvp was super annoying. Also there were the infamous 'white' items with ridiculous stats. Those items had their stats altered.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> There was the maphack. Lord knows fighting amazons with guided arrows + maphack in pvp was super annoying. Also there were the infamous 'white' items with ridiculous stats. Those items had their stats altered.


Yes that was D2 where most stuff was stored on your computer.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yes that was D2 where most stuff was stored on your computer.


Here, let me quote rageofthepeon again.
Quote:


> I'm pretty sure realm characters on battle.net weren't stored locally and there were still bots and dupes there.


Battle.net characters were stored on Blizzard servers.


----------



## Lisjak

I'm not a pro for this kind of things but since there is the RMAH and real money involved blizzard will try everything to stop hackers. Just my


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep bnet characters were stored on blizzards servers for d2. The white items came from when someone figured out how to either upload a character to blizzards servers (inside job most likely







) or connect an open bnet character to a closed game, then dropping items.

Dupes are all done through exploits. AFAIK the diablo II ones mostly consisted of getting one character to get reset to before he entered the game, while character 2 successfully saves and exits. Some exploits can be done unassisted (I.E diablo 1 duping), but most would require some help from a program (spamming specific packets, etc). Those would be fixable by Blizzard releasing a new game patch to fix the exploit.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Here, let me quote rageofthepeon again.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure realm characters on battle.net weren't stored locally and there were still bots and dupes there.
> 
> 
> 
> Battle.net characters were stored on Blizzard servers.
Click to expand...

Sigh....... Yes i know Characters where stored on battle.net servers. All the other game mechanics where not.

So here let me quote myself again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Tough botting and duping isn't hacking.
> Hacking is altering game files and stuff like that.


Duping and Botting has nothing to do with hacking in a game.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Sigh....... Yes i know Characters where stored on battle.net servers. All the other game mechanics where not.
> So here let me quote myself again.
> Duping and Botting has nothing to do with hacking in a game.


I'm unsure on the definition of "hacking", but why would we disclude botting and duping when this is exactly what will ruin D3, not maphacking.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm unsure on the definition of "hacking", but why would we disclude botting and duping when this is exactly what will ruin D3, not maphacking.


I think the definition on hacking is altering game files to gain a advantage.
I'm not saying they won't ruin the game because they will but its not hacking.
Duping fals under exploiting and Botting falls under using 3rd party software to automate user input (or something like that)

But i was responding to this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure realm characters on battle.net weren't stored locally and there were still bots and dupes there. Single player doesn't matter and open battle.net was a joke unless you were playing with friends.


Duping is just exploiting some bug in-game
Botting also doesn't alter any game files


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm unsure on the definition of "hacking", but why would we disclude botting and duping when this is exactly what will ruin D3, not maphacking.


Agree. As far as I'm concerned a hack is any piece of software that gives you the ability to alter a game to gain an advantage that is not intended by the developer. Bots, dupes, maphacks, etc are all hacks to me. Probably not a very accurate definition but that's how I feel about it.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Agree. As far as I'm concerned a hack is any piece of software that gives you the ability to alter a game to gain an advantage that is not intended by the developer. Bots, dupes, maphacks, etc are all hacks to me. Probably not a very accurate definition but that's how I feel about it.


You don't dupe with programs.....
I'm not here to promote any of these just pointing out that there is a difference in the 3.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> You don't dupe with programs.....
> I'm not here to promote any of these just pointing out that there is a difference in the 3.


Fair enough.

For the sake of conversation I think we should just include any "cheating" as hacking.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> You don't dupe with programs.....
> I'm not here to promote any of these just pointing out that there is a difference in the 3.


Oh. I wouldn't know because I never duped.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Fair enough.
> For the sake of conversation I think we should just include any "cheating" as hacking.


I don't think so because it already made some confusion among us.
Whe were talking about the game being harder to hack now because everything is server side now. Then somebody stated that characters where stored on B.net in D2 but there where still dupes and bots but still there characters where not being hacked.
(Hope i explained that good enough)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh. I wouldn't know because I never duped.


I did back with D1







i mean cmon who wouldn't want a Arch Angels Staff of Apocalypse with 255 charges and a Godly Plate of the Whale ^_^
But didn't in D2 would have ruined the replay value of the game to much for me.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I don't think so because it already made some confusion among us.
> Whe were talking about the game being harder to hack now because everything is server side now. Then somebody stated that characters where stored on B.net in D2 but there where still dupes and bots but still there characters where not being hacked.
> (Hope i explained that good enough)
> I did back with D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean cmon who wouldn't want a Arch Angels Staff of Apocalypse with 255 charges and a Godly Plate of the Whale ^_^
> But didn't in D2 would have ruined the replay value of the game to much for me.


I remember seeing those Godly Plates scattered all over Tristram the only time that I hopped on B.Net in DI. Was my first experience seeing duped items haha.


----------



## firestorm1

man yall kepp talking about diablo, i may have to go fiind my copy and play it.


----------



## Crazy9000

The easy dupe in diablo 1 didn't exist in diablo II. I think most of them needed an external program to help spam packets, and couldn't be performed with just the game client.

Anyways hacks are any software that helps you cheat in the game. Since botting is against blizzard's TOS, that would apply.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> man yall kepp talking about diablo, i may have to go fiind my copy and play it.


It's still fun


----------



## firestorm1

man i havent played diablo is like 5 years. i still play diablo 2 on occasion.


----------



## Zulli85

Thinking about installing DII and LoD on this lappy.


----------



## firestorm1

if you do, let me know. we could get a LAN going or someting.


----------



## Sir Cumference

I may install it too, just so I can refresh my accounts and not have them expire. Though, there's not much to do in D2 anymore IMO.


----------



## firestorm1

honestly there isnt. i dont even bother with bnet anymore. i just normally rush through SP until i beat it then put it away for another day.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> I may install it too, just so I can refresh my accounts and not have them expire. Though, there's not much to do in D2 anymore IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> honestly there isnt. i dont even bother with bnet anymore. i just normally rush through SP until i beat it then put it away for another day.


Yeah thats the thing. I've played it so much that I'm not sure I'll enjoy it to make it worth installing and playing.


----------



## firestorm1

its good for killing a few hours of time.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Yeah, I bought OG D2 back in Aug 2011 out of impulse (already had LOD). Came back after years.

Played it for like 2-3 months straight. Super addicting. Then I stopped. Got burned out, haha.

Im still deciding if I should buy D3. For sure it'll affect my school work









Maybe end of May or something.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Sometimes I think about reinstalling Diablo 2 but I wouldn't have any fun until I got some decent gear. That means getting up to hell and start farming. By the time that I achieved that, casual pace, Diablo 3 would be out and it would be a waste







.

Playing Dungeon Siege 1-3, complete pack from Steam, to pass time. Maybe some Titan Quest thrown in there as well.


----------



## firestorm1

while looking through some boxes for my diablo cd, i found my WC3/TFT cds. definitely going to clean these off and install them this weekend.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I've been a Diablo-less virgin for almost 2 weeks now! Going to try and hold out for the glorious May 15th


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> while looking through some boxes for my diablo cd, i found my WC3/TFT cds. definitely going to clean these off and install them this weekend.


I have also been wanting to play through WC3 and TFT again.

O and I logged in my bnet account yesterday and to my surprise I had D3 beta on my account







I don't remember getting a email for it. So I no longer have to use my friends account


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I've been a Diablo-less virgin for almost 2 weeks now! Going to try and hold out for the glorious May 15th


Are you really a virgin if that vile Diablo has already had his way with you I or II times?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Yeah, I bought OG D2 back in Aug 2011 out of impulse (already had LOD). Came back after years.
> Played it for like 2-3 months straight. Super addicting. Then I stopped. Got burned out, haha.
> Im still deciding if I should buy D3. For sure it'll affect my school work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe end of May or something.


OG D2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> while looking through some boxes for my diablo cd, i found my WC3/TFT cds. definitely going to clean these off and install them this weekend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have also been wanting to play through WC3 and TFT again.
> O and I logged in my bnet account yesterday and to my surprise I had D3 beta on my account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember getting a email for it. So I no longer have to use my friends account


I love Warcraft III. Played it for like 8 straight years haha. The single player campaign is great but the replayability is with all the custom maps on B.net. Check out Dota.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> OG D2?
> I love Warcraft III. Played it for like 8 straight years haha. The single player campaign is great but the replayability is with all the custom maps on B.net. Check out Dota.


I played Dota, I have Dota 2 and have posted in the thread on occasion, I even played Aeon of Strife in SC


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Are you really a virgin if that vile Diablo has already had his way with you I or II times?


Lolol


----------



## Mkilbride

DoTA killed WarCraft III. I wish it never came into existence.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> DoTA killed WarCraft III. I wish it never came into existence.


Why do you think that?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> DoTA killed WarCraft III. I wish it never came into existence.


I love warcraft 3 for mobas dude. I love the fact that I can still play an rts type game an only have to focus on ONE unit and using it the best of its ability.

I =/= asian. I cannot micro


----------



## firestorm1

LMAO. i cant micro worth poo either.


----------



## Crazy9000

Why don't you guys try some diablo mods? Eastern Sun is my favorite.

Here for d2SE mod manager: http://snej.d2maniacs.org/forum/index.php?topic=18954.0

and a bunch of mods for it:

http://snej.d2maniacs.org/forum/index.php?topic=18504.0


----------



## rageofthepeon

Male or Female characters?

As a PvPer I typically prefer the smaller and more compact forms of female toons unless aesthetically they look worse in comparison to their male counterparts.

Barbarian: Male - walking meat tank
Demon Hunter: Female - they both look goofy with their dual crossbows but I prefer the females 2 up instead of the males 1 up and 1 down thing going on
Monk: Female - seems to have a smaller and tighter stance compared to the male
Witch Doctor: Female - I don't want a hunchbacked character
Wizard: Female - Honestly they have the same exact pose with the female being shorter. In loving memory of Diablo 2's sorcerer I'm going female.

What about you guys?


----------



## firestorm1

mainly femaie. because the armor looks better on them in most games.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Why don't you guys try some diablo mods? Eastern Sun is my favorite.
> Here for d2SE mod manager: http://snej.d2maniacs.org/forum/index.php?topic=18954.0
> and a bunch of mods for it:
> http://snej.d2maniacs.org/forum/index.php?topic=18504.0


I played through with MedianXL a few months ago. Great mod!









Felt like a whole new game.

Edit: As for the male/female discussion

Barb = Male (does this even need to be asked?)
Witch Doctor = toss up, not sure yet. Probably male
Demon Hunter = Male
Wizard = Female
Monk = Male (not sure if I'll get in trouble for saying this, but the female monk looks like a ****)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I played through with MedianXL a few months ago. Great mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt like a whole new game.
> Edit: As for the male/female discussion
> Barb = Male (does this even need to be asked?)
> Witch Doctor = toss up, not sure yet. Probably male
> Demon Hunter = Male
> Wizard = Female
> Monk = Male (not sure if I'll get in trouble for saying this, but the female monk looks like a ****)


I was never able to get into median, I didn't like how they set up the skill system. Never got past act 1 though lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> DoTA killed WarCraft III. I wish it never came into existence.


...? Warcraft III is still really popular today, 10 years after release. There are a LOT of awesome custom games out there, you just have to look for them a little bit. WarIII has everything from TDs to RPGs to strategy games to zombie games etc.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Barb: Male
Monk: Male
Witch Doctor: Male
Wizard: Female
Demon Hunter: Female


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ...? Warcraft III is still really popular today, 10 years after release. There are a LOT of awesome custom games out there, you just have to look for them a little bit. WarIII has everything from TDs to RPGs to strategy games to zombie games etc.


Night of the Dead 2!!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Night of the Dead 2!!!


NOTD is a great example of what can be done with the world editor haha. Its pretty sweet indeed.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Barb: Male
> Monk: Male
> Witch Doctor: Male
> Wizard: Female
> Demon Hunter: Female


This.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Not D3 related, but was I crazy for just cancelling my order on this?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608R

In a panic when I refreshed the open box video card page I ordered that and these two all separately
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131391R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102945R

The two radeons didn't go through but the 560 ti did.

I rushed to anand tech gpu bench and threw two of the 560 ti 2gbs up against my current 5870's and they were like neck and neck, so I cancelled.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Not D3 related, but was a crazy for just cancelling my order on this?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127608R
> In a panic when I refreshed the open box video card page I ordered that and these two all separately
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131391R
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102945R
> The two radeons didn't go through but the 560 ti did.
> I rushed to anand tech gpu bench and threw two of the 560 ti 2gbs up against my current 5870's and they were like neck and neck, so I cancelled.


Uh. You realize DIII isn't the most demanding game in the world right? The minimum GPU requirement is a 7800GT or X1950 and the recommended is a 260 or 4670. I'm pretty sure you are aware of this though. Did you plan on using the 560ti with other games as well? Your 5870s would be great for DIII, more than enough.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Uh. You realize DIII isn't the most demanding game in the world right? The minimum GPU requirement is a 7800GT or X1950 and the recommended is a 260 or 4670. I'm pretty sure you are aware of this though. Did you plan on using the 560ti with other games as well? Your 5870s would be great for DIII, more than enough.


Of course man. I added "not d3 related" for a reason









I've been looking to upgrade my gpu for a while now because I'm being bottlenecked by vram at the moment for the u2711. (I DO play other games than D3 and Dota2. Love me some BF3







)

I'm looking into getting a 4gb non reference 680 and selling these two cards. Was just asking if I should have kept that open box card I was able to snag or not


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Of course man. I added "not d3 related" for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking to upgrade my gpu for a while now because I'm being bottlenecked by vram at the moment for the u2711. (I DO play other games than D3 and Dota2. Love me some BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm looking into getting a 4gb non reference 680 and selling these two cards. Was just asking if I should have kept that open box card I was able to snag or not


That's what I figured, was just checking.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Barb: Male
> Monk: Male
> Witch Doctor: Male
> Wizard: Female
> Demon Hunter: Female


This indeed. I like to play the chars as the sex that blizzard first presented them in


----------



## Lhino

Hey, this has probably already been asked but I was wondering if there are still beta keys being sent out by Blizzard? Thanks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, this has probably already been asked but I was wondering if there are still beta keys being sent out by Blizzard? Thanks.


There isn't any being sent out







. Probably won't be any more given how soon to release the game is now







.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There isn't any being sent out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably won't be any more given how soon to release the game is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have they already done server stress testing? Or, did they send out enough beta keys so they don't have to?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Have they already done server stress testing? Or, did they send out enough beta keys so they don't have to?


The last batch was 100,000 keys.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> This indeed. I like to play the chars as the sex that blizzard first presented them in


Its not that I just think they look best has that sex


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The last *North America* batch was 100,000 keys.


They sent out some EU keys not too long ago. These were the last that went out that I know of.


----------



## firestorm1

i seriously doubt blizzard is sending out any more beta keys.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i seriously doubt blizzard is sending out any more beta keys.


If they do it will probably be more contests to rev the hype train.


----------



## firestorm1

they alreay have my money. i just want my game.


----------



## DCSRM

I am currently playing the beta (lucky) and diablo 2 at the same time and I have to say, these are completely different games. That is not to say it is a bad thing, just different.

This has been talked to death, but the RMAH has turned me off to the game... I am enjoying the game, but I feel like it will kill the online experience (my favorite) with that system.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> I am currently playing the beta (lucky) and diablo 2 at the same time and I have to say, these are completely different games. That is not to say it is a bad thing, just different.
> This has been talked to death, but the RMAH has turned me off to the game... I am enjoying the game, but I feel like it will kill the online experience (my favorite) with that system.


Which is why I will not even open the RMAH


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> This has been talked to death, but the RMAH has turned me off to the game... I am enjoying the game, but I feel like it will kill the online experience (my favorite) with that system.


Is that because you like going to websites or makeing ingame trade games? I wouldn't be suprised to see a website for online tradeing for those that liked the D2 way of trading. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mkilbride

DC, why is the RMAH turning you off? I don't get it, simply, as it changes nothing.

And yes, I've played both Diablo 1, 2, and 3, and to me, they all feel like the same game...maybe with the exception of Diablo 1, cause it was really it's own game compared to 2.

So if you think about it that way; it makes sense.

Diablo II was different than Diablo I, but kept the same feeling.

Diablo III is different than Diablo II, but keeps the same feeling.

But Blizzard is screwed, just like with StarCraft II, from a public reaction standpoint.

You got half of the people saying it's the same game.

You got another half say it's not the same game.

Both think they are right, but both can't be, but they try their hardest to appear to be....and so it always splits public reviews down the middle.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't. Change it? Old fans hate it. Don't change it? Old fans hate it.

Either way, it's still set to sell 5 million within the first few weeks and 10 million by the end of the year.

So it'll still sell, very well. Blizzard claims most of that 5 million sales figure is pre-orders, so they must have a hefty amount.

StarCraft is a national sport in Korea and yet it's not going to sell as well as Diablo, if these sales figures are true.

PC Gaming is dead, eh? If it really can achieve 10,000,000 sales by the end of the year...well, other devs, stop thinking of us as a small market.

Gears of War 3 sold 6 million copies and is a wildly successful series. StarCraft II & Diablo III are both smashing that record.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Here's an actual *very long and informative* blue post from *Bashiok* on the official forums. (Keep in mind Bashiok VERY rarely actually posts useful information. Usually it's just a few ambiguous lines to calm the crowd)

I will bold and italic the parts that I liked.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4254459132?page=24#467


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Posted by Starbird
Quote:


> 1) "Forced" Experimentation while leveling. Basically, you are forced to play with runeskills you may or may not like until something better unlocks. Under the old system, via the AH and with a bit of luck you could play the build you wanted and refine it. Under the new one you have to play for (potentially) a long time to get the build you want.


I don't see that as a negative. Previously you were held to either randomness, or left to your own to pick something with little incentive to jump around. Previously most people would determine what they believe is best and do very little experimentation. With the unlock system there is actually some incentive in the absence of complete choice to try something you otherwise may not have.

But anyway, it was really a symptom of solving worse problems with the item-based rune system. Both systems have their benefits, both have their downsides, but we know that this system has more ups than downs compared to the others.
Quote:


> 03/27/2012 04:47 PMPosted by Starbird
> 2) The death of customization and specialization. Runes were initially introduced to offset the loss of 'uniqueness' in character builds due to the skill system. Runes allowed you to craft a build that was *yours* and finding ranks allowed to you continually refine and improve it. Under the new system, you are a few clicks and a cooldown away from being the same build as the guy next to you.


No they weren't. Runes were a part of the Diablo III skill design because we thought it'd be bad [email protected]# to be able to customize skills.

Rune ranks were never customization, it was a gradual power increase dictated by drop chance. And don't be fooled that there is customization with skill trees. I've yet to see any skill tree that offers anything but the illusion of customization.

If you mean skill choice permanence, well, we just fundamentally disagree that you need to be locked into something to make your character choices meaningful. There is still plenty to make your character build meaningful that doesn't require re-rolling, and we believe we've achieved that.
Quote:


> 03/27/2012 04:47 PMPosted by Starbird
> 3) Hell is for Heroes, and Inferno is not a place I want to still be 'trying out' new skills. In Diablo 2 stuff would unlock at a reasonable rate, and by the end of normal you had your build and were just getting the extras. Under this system, it's entirely possible that you will be waiting until you have finished Hell to unlock the skill effect you want. I don't know about you, but by the time I hit Hell I really want to have my build down and be working on gear and technique.


It's weird how on one hand we're asked for limitations, add more limitations, we really want to be punished and forced to level new characters and just be beaten about the face and neck with punishing game mechanics... and then it almost feels like there's a fear that you won't have a perfect character to take on the challenging areas of the game.

*You won't. You're going to die, a lot, and you're going to have a horrible character for quite a while. You're not going to hit 60 and finish the game on Inferno. You're going to be smashing your face against Act 1 Inferno for weeks.* Perfecting your build before then will not matter.
Quote:


> 03/27/2012 04:47 PMPosted by Starbird
> 4) Not everyone is going to get to Inferno. I thought Blizzard said a while back that most players will quit after Normal? So...rather than letting everyone play around with rank 1 runes and at least see the various effects you aren't going to let them see them at all?


Totally! Reward for more invested players, and very likely a way to entice players not to just stop at Normal.

To be honest the repetitive difficulty levels in Diablo games is not a very straightforward mechanic. Plenty of games have difficulty levels, but there are only a handful that use them as progression. If we can communicate the intent of the game to people by showing unlocks in future difficulty levels, maybe we can get more people to play beyond Normal.
Quote:


> 03/27/2012 04:47 PMPosted by Starbird
> 5) It feels like a deliberate delay to extend Diablo 3's lifespan for casual gamers (who may not have got to 60 otherwise). It's a lot like those fighting games that lock half the roster until you've finished Arcade mode dozens of times. Basically a cheap trick to keep you playing.


I'm not sure why this is a separate point. Maybe this should be 4a. ?

I'd agree with you though if the game wasn't a 1-time price to buy the box. We earn nothing by 'tricking' you into playing more. Is it so crazy that we just want to make a fun game you'll enjoy? Maybe it is these days.
Quote:


> 6) Leveling is a huge focus of D3. This isn't WoW. Inferno will be nice, but getting there is going to take a long time and for most characters will be the majority of their lifespan. Not being able to do this as the build I want is rather lame.
> 
> However, there are two simple solutions.
> 
> 1)Allow players, every 10 levels, to unlock a single runeskill of their choice, in addition to the existing system. This means that there is still something to look forward too, those of us with very specific builds in mind can enjoy them pre-Inferno and the newer players/Zarhym's Grandmother won't be affected at all.
> 
> 2) Like Crafting, once a runeskill has been unlocked it is available at level 6, or when the base skill unlocks on any new characters of that class.
> 
> A third really good suggestion, made by InfernoBound is giving some free rune choices as quest rewards. I am a big fan of this idea too.Thoughts?


Ok, so here it is, we do not have any problem with some kind of 'rune point' system where you could maybe earn points and then spend them wherever you want. But, and everyone loves this answer I know, it's not going to make or break an already well-functional system and thus is not worth delaying the game to design and build out one where this is possible. Contrary to popular belief "when it's done" is not the same as "let's work on it for 7 more years until we've accomplished absolutely everything we can dream of". Our commitment to quality and polish very much is the intent of our design mantras, though.

I realize some people are going to really want to be able to get that rune and MAN! it doesn't unlock until level 58! And honestly that's something we sympathize with to a degree, but the current system works very well, the current limitations absolutely have their benefits, it's actually fun to be forced to try other effects, and immediately giving you what you want is usually not a fun game mechanic in the long term.

In my own personal opinion, it's Diablo. If you can't find a workable build without having your own perfect choices being handed to you on a silver platter at the start of the game, good luck in Inferno. Actually, good luck in Nightmare. *This game is hard.*



I'm actually starting to get scared of what Inferno could bring O_O


----------



## dajposkakac

Quote:


> *This game is hard.*


I just can't wait.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Another QA session posted on Incgamers

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-fansite-qa-march-30th


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> In the new website database all gems only display "Head" and "Weapon" slot effect. Does this mean they can be no longer be placed in other slot? And this page only display 4 type of gems, is Diamond and Sapphire removed?


The website is wrong, gems can still be placed in all the same slots. We did remove Diamond and Sapphire a while back. Their effects just weren't very cool.
Quote:


> In the last feedback, we find that giving items to other players would not remove item's dyed effects. So can we use Collector's Edition dyes on our items and then give them to our friends? Is there any restriction on it?


*Dyes will be removed when selling them on the AH, but items dropped on the ground will retain their dye color*. You can CE dye an item and drop it for your friend, yes. We don't really feel this is a serious issue as it's up to that player to dye someone else's gear. If they choose to do so it's them deciding to lessen the special-ness of their dye colors. It's one of those things that in theory sounds like it'll be a serious issue, but in practice probably won't really affect the color rarity. Plus it's almost assured that the CE colors won't be everyone's favorites.
Quote:


> Paying gold to upgrade blacksmith seems pointless&#8230; Can we make this feature work like the blacksmith profession in WoW? Or would the blacksmith be empowered in later difficulties? For example, have x chance to create best quality items?


The blacksmith is trained with gold as we didn't want someone who ignored crafting for a difficulty level or two to have to go back and farm low level materials, like you do in WoW. And since crafting is generally intended to support itemization in higher difficulty levels, our focus for crafting is on Nightmare and beyond.
Quote:


> The model of the life potion is a cube, but its icon is a vial. Will we fix it?


No intent to fix it. The 3D models that drop in the world (we call them flippies) are not accurate representations of items as they appear in icons and on your character.
Quote:


> If a friend has joined your game, how do you kick them out?


We have plans for a kick system, but it won't make it for ship. We think it's more important to wait and see how people are playing the game with each other before giving them tools that could potentially be exploitable for griefing.
Quote:


> In Diablo II, players are able to leave the game immediately by Alt+F4. It's very important for players playing hardcore mode to protect their character when they encounter latency. Now what can they do if a hardcore character die in the latency caused by the unstable server?


Playing Hardcore comes with inherent risks. Some of those risks are going to be things that you cannot help, such as your computer crashing, the game freezing, the internet dropping, a chipmunk dressed up as a treasure goblin tapping on your window, etc. Those are risks that you take, and we will *absolutely not restore Hardcore characters for any reason whatsoever*, including it being lost for a reason that is very clearly not the fault of the player.
Quote:


> This question is about two skills of Witch Doctor. The detail about Haunt mentioned "Haunt an enemy with a spirit, dealing 575% weapon damage as Arcane&#8230;", but for the skill Spirit Barrage, it says "Bombard a target with a spirit blast that deals 190% weapon damage as Physical, which doesn't make sense for players since they all attack with spirit. What makes the different? Or is it a mistake?


We put more weight on the damage type fitting the visual effect of the skill than most anything else. It's more important to us that when you use a skill and see the visual that the damage type match the visual, than to have it conform to the lore or skill name.
Quote:


> Do weapon affixes such as life leech or additional elemental damage apply to spells (Wizard's Spectral Blade) and abilities (Barbarian's Bash)? If it applies to some but not all, how do we make that determination?


They apply to all abilities.
Quote:


> Are there any concerns that certain affixes and affix combinations may be unbeatable even by the most skilled and well equipped players at higher difficulty levels? For example, the Jailer affix seems like it may present issues in Inferno because players will be locked down and unable to avoid the damage. Are we okay with there being unbeatable (or virtually unbeatable) packs of Champions and Rares?


If something is truly unbeatable, we would be concerned, yes. We don't believe any are unbeatable.
Quote:


> The monk ability Crippling Wave seems to outshine other monk Primary Attacks, mostly by virtue of its ability to strike every creature in the front arc for 2 strikes then all creatures in 360 degrees on the third strike, but also because it does equivalent or more damage than other monk abilities as well as applies a debuff. That said, it feels very good to use it in its current iteration, so it would be a shame to nerf it.


We knew the game was really close to complete when multiple people are playing the same class and each of them says that X ability is a must-have, and that's the case here. Crippling Wave is very strong, but it's certainly not a must-have to be successful, or even competitive.
Quote:


> Is Magic Find using diminishing returns in the same way as in Diablo II, where Magic Find stat affected in a different way the chance for blue, yellow and gold drops (actual bonus of MF was diminished for rarest items)?


*No, it's a literal (and lateral) improvement across the board. We may tweak it but that's the way it is right now.*
Quote:


> What happens in a situation when 3 players party who have stacked 3 stacks of Nephalem Valor is joined by another player? Will the new player start with 0 stacks of Nephalem Valor?


Yes, the person that just joined will start with 0.
Quote:


> Is Nepahalem Valor buff area limited or will all players in game get it independent of their location at the time of the kill?


All players receive it. They could be sitting in town and still get a stack. Keep in mind their presence in the game just made everything more difficult, so good luck to their team is killing a champion/rare without the full group.
Quote:


> Is there snare resistance present in game that allows to reduce snare effect partially, or do is there only complete immunity to snares?


There is CC reduction, which includes snares.
Quote:


> What is the maximum bonus to movement speed? Is there a limit to how fast a character can move?


*The maximum is 25%.*
Quote:


> With removal of secondary effects from elemental affixes (apart from freeze in cold damage) players are wondering if there still is a difference between damage generated from different elemental affixes other than graphic effect?


There are still elemental resistances, both on monsters and players, so damage type can come into play both in PvE and PvP. There isn't a ton of resistance around though, so it's not something that stacks super high, and there's no elemental immunity. Skills also differ enough that you'll have some outs if you do run into an enemy with high resistance. (it's not D2 where you just spam your 1 skill and if you come up against an enemy that's resistant to that 1 skill you're screwed)
Quote:


> Will monsters have stun resistance of some kind? A party of 4 barbarians with Ground Stomp appears to be able to apply stuns infinitely by rotating the use of this skill within their party.


Yes this is a possibility, but *higher level enemies have higher CC resists so it'll be difficult to replicate in Nightmare and higher.*
Quote:


> What was the reason for replacing the kick animation used in Diablo 2 for attacks and spells when breaking jars, urns, barrels and ashes in Diablo 3?


Because it's more awesome to be able to blow up dozens of destructible objects than walk around and kick them one by one.
Quote:


> Speaking of ashes and loose stones - do they share the same item drop rate as mobs or is it higher/lower?


Everything in the game has varying chances to drop loot. You could absolutely get a legendary item from smashing an urn, but the chances are insanely small compared to a champion/rare which has a higher chance.
Quote:


> Do players get a benefit from having a higher MF or GF when opening ashes, loose stones and bookcases?


Yes. There are some very specific items, usually related to quests, that can only drop gold. But your Gold Find will still affect those.



The Dye bit is interesting. Item will not retain their dye when sold on the AH, but WILL retain it if dropped on the ground.

I'm glad I'm not planning on playing hardcore









Apparently MF without diminishing returns is a bad thing. According to incgamers it ruined D2's economy right off the bat. Interested to see how Blizz will balance it. I mean you know there's going to be a group full of 4 people with 250% magic find. Surely with 1000% MF the drops would be ridiculous. Even if you can only kill so quickly/efficiently.

Maximum movement bonus is 25%? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/barbarian/active/sprint
Sprint un-runed increases it by 40%... I think there was miscommunication here. (Or I'm not understanding it)

It's expected that higher mobs in alter difficulties will have CC resists, for obvious reasons. Just good to have a confirmation though.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> *snip* I'm actually starting to get scared of what Inferno could bring O_O


I predict Unicorns with rainbow attacks. You will be so shocked; you can't get past Inferno Act 1







.


----------



## rageofthepeon

ROBOT UNICORN LEVEL!!!11!1!1!!!!

With Erasure - Always dubstep remix in the background.


----------



## Bobotheklown

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/4217171883#10
Quote:


> I can confirm that there will be a d3 API, but can't confirm what it will contain or when it will be released. Without going into too much detail, we plan on making hero profile data available later this year.


----------



## Mkilbride

They claim on Nightmare Mode alone it took them an hour to defeat a boss.

Hmm.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> They claim on Nightmare Mode alone it took them an hour to defeat a boss.
> Hmm.


Wasn't it because they kept wiping?

Not too long ago Jay did confirm that bosses hp will reset when you die. And whoever was playing must have been severely under geared or not very skilled


----------



## Mkilbride

Dunno, I'm not a dev, but 1 hour boss fights would seem tiring to me.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Dunno, I'm not a dev, but 1 hour boss fights would seem tiring to me.


It could be worse.

The Beyond the Limitation guild from Final Fantasy XI is probably asking themselves that right now, and, after a grueling 18 hour battle with the toughest boss in the game, their answer is most likely something along the lines of "no, no, never again, never ever again."

Edit: www.wired.com/gamelife/2008/08/ pandemonium-war

Boss is called the Pandemonium Warden. After this attempt was made, the boss was made substantially easier







. You know, people complaning about getting phisically ill because of how long it took will do that to you.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> It could be worse.
> The Beyond the Limitation guild from Final Fantasy XI is probably asking themselves that right now, and, after a grueling *18 hour battle* with the toughest boss in the game, their answer is most likely something along the lines of "no, no, never again, never ever again."


Wat...


----------



## Mkilbride

Yes, I remember that, I played XI alot.

You know they didn't even beat him, in that 18 hours?

They didn't even win.

Lol.

They has issuses.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I used to play FFXI on midgardsorm.. we had what I'd call a yakuza raid group. They had complete lockdown on all notorious monsters, would go out of their way to try to try to monster kill people if others got it before them.. and would tank some of the harder bosses for 12-13 hours straight so that the respawn time was on japanese prime time.

Bleah


----------



## Zulli85

Man this is awesome stuff, I read that first Q&A you posted Bob but not the second one yet. I've got some reading to do.

I can't wait to struggle with Act 1 inferno for weeks. Where is that guy who was arguing with me about the difficulty of the game now?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Man this is awesome stuff, I read that first Q&A you posted Bob but not the second one yet. I've got some reading to do.
> I can't wait to struggle with Act 1 inferno for weeks. Where is that guy who was arguing with me about the difficulty of the game now?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Man this is awesome stuff, I read that first Q&A you posted Bob but not the second one yet. I've got some reading to do.
> I can't wait to struggle with Act 1 inferno for weeks. Where is that guy who was arguing with me about the difficulty of the game now?


He is playing path of exile beta. A F2P Diablo type game.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> He is playing path of exile beta. A F2P Diablo type game.


Path of exile (beta) was actually pretty cool. Unfortunately I suck and kept getting lost not knowing where to go on quests even after listening to what the townsfolk had to say and reading the journals









Otherwise I would probably still be playing it.

One reason I will still try it once it releases:


Most epic skill tree ever!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> He is playing path of exile beta. A F2P Diablo type game.
> 
> 
> 
> Path of exile (beta) was actually pretty cool. Unfortunately I suck and kept getting lost not knowing where to go on quests even after listening to what the townsfolk had to say and reading the journals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I would probably still be playing it.
> 
> One reason I will still try it once it releases:
> 
> 
> Most epic skill tree ever!
Click to expand...

First thing I thought when I saw that was FFX:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Path of exile (beta) was actually pretty cool. Unfortunately I suck and kept getting lost not knowing where to go on quests even after listening to what the townsfolk had to say and reading the journals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I would probably still be playing it.
> One reason I will still try it once it releases:
> 
> Most epic skill tree ever!


I think that is a alien trying to communicate with us!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> First thing I thought when I saw that was FFX:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Me too!! Haha that was my favorite part of FFX


----------



## Zulli85

Definitely thought of FFX as well haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Another post from Bashiok on Inferno mode!!!









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4254459132?page=33#654


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is may be a good a time as any to REVEAL TEH SEKRITS! that Inferno monster levels aren't linear any longer. They get progressively more difficult. This was really a reaction to Inferno playtesting. Our original intent was to have a flat difficulty level where you could go wherever you want, farm for items, and it'd be no more or less difficult than any other area in Inferno. This caused a few inherent issues for us, though:

It just felt wrong. It didn't feel right to be progressing through the game and have it stay pretty much the same difficulty the whole time. It felt like a letdown to get to the final boss of the game and it be no more difficult than the first.
There's a wide variety of players out there and we wanted to make sure everybody had something to sink their teeth into. We expect that anybody with enough time and dedication will reach level 60. But the jump in difficulty to Inferno needed to be different amounts for different people. For the *crazy people they need a HUGE ramp in difficulty*, for a more "casual but still hardcore" audience you want an obvious but milder increase in difficulty. *So for the crazy people who play non-stop they'll hit Act I and get a challenge, but 1 month later they'll still have something to work on (Acts II, III and IV)*. For the "hardcore-casual" they will reach level 60 later and not get brick walled when they reach Inferno. They can experience some "small victories" working on Act I with the dream of maybe someday reaching the later acts.
Longevity. We know people really want goals to work towards and challenges to overcome. *We made Act III and Act IV really, really brutally hard, for the most elite players only.* It felt wrong to make ALL of Inferno that brutally hard.

Now, you may be saying "I thought you wanted us to be able to farm anywhere we wanted. Now we only have half as much area in the game to farm in? What gives?" Our goal is to make the loot mathematically better in the later acts without making the earlier gear completely obsolete. We feel Diablo II actually did a very good job with this and we expect Diablo III to perform similarly.

Specifically, people in D2 did Diablo runs, Mephisto runs, Pindleskin runs, Pit runs, Baal runs, etc. because the loot in Diablo is extremely random. Even though the theoretical best items might come from the later Acts, well-rolled items from earlier acts will still be better. Internally we find sometimes after an intense session of brutally hard Inferno it can be really fun to cruise through Hell Act III or IV and it's not too uncommon surprise when an upgrade drops. We expect this to carry through to Inferno difficulty where somebody who can theoretically farm Act IV will likely still enjoy romping through Act I simply because the drop potential is still there. It's all because of the highly random items having lots of overlap in their power distribution curves.



Now, Zulli85, where did that one guy go?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Another post from Bashiok on Inferno mode!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4254459132?page=33#654
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is may be a good a time as any to REVEAL TEH SEKRITS! that Inferno monster levels aren't linear any longer. They get progressively more difficult. This was really a reaction to Inferno playtesting. Our original intent was to have a flat difficulty level where you could go wherever you want, farm for items, and it'd be no more or less difficult than any other area in Inferno. This caused a few inherent issues for us, though:
> It just felt wrong. It didn't feel right to be progressing through the game and have it stay pretty much the same difficulty the whole time. It felt like a letdown to get to the final boss of the game and it be no more difficult than the first.
> There's a wide variety of players out there and we wanted to make sure everybody had something to sink their teeth into. We expect that anybody with enough time and dedication will reach level 60. But the jump in difficulty to Inferno needed to be different amounts for different people. For the *crazy people they need a HUGE ramp in difficulty*, for a more "casual but still hardcore" audience you want an obvious but milder increase in difficulty. *So for the crazy people who play non-stop they'll hit Act I and get a challenge, but 1 month later they'll still have something to work on (Acts II, III and IV)*. For the "hardcore-casual" they will reach level 60 later and not get brick walled when they reach Inferno. They can experience some "small victories" working on Act I with the dream of maybe someday reaching the later acts.
> Longevity. We know people really want goals to work towards and challenges to overcome. *We made Act III and Act IV really, really brutally hard, for the most elite players only.* It felt wrong to make ALL of Inferno that brutally hard.
> Now, you may be saying "I thought you wanted us to be able to farm anywhere we wanted. Now we only have half as much area in the game to farm in? What gives?" Our goal is to make the loot mathematically better in the later acts without making the earlier gear completely obsolete. We feel Diablo II actually did a very good job with this and we expect Diablo III to perform similarly.
> Specifically, people in D2 did Diablo runs, Mephisto runs, Pindleskin runs, Pit runs, Baal runs, etc. because the loot in Diablo is extremely random. Even though the theoretical best items might come from the later Acts, well-rolled items from earlier acts will still be better. Internally we find sometimes after an intense session of brutally hard Inferno it can be really fun to cruise through Hell Act III or IV and it's not too uncommon surprise when an upgrade drops. We expect this to carry through to Inferno difficulty where somebody who can theoretically farm Act IV will likely still enjoy romping through Act I simply because the drop potential is still there. It's all because of the highly random items having lots of overlap in their power distribution curves.
> 
> 
> Now, Zulli85, where did that one guy go?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Another post from Bashiok on Inferno mode!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4254459132?page=33#654
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is may be a good a time as any to REVEAL TEH SEKRITS! that Inferno monster levels aren't linear any longer. They get progressively more difficult. This was really a reaction to Inferno playtesting. Our original intent was to have a flat difficulty level where you could go wherever you want, farm for items, and it'd be no more or less difficult than any other area in Inferno. This caused a few inherent issues for us, though:
> It just felt wrong. It didn't feel right to be progressing through the game and have it stay pretty much the same difficulty the whole time. It felt like a letdown to get to the final boss of the game and it be no more difficult than the first.
> There's a wide variety of players out there and we wanted to make sure everybody had something to sink their teeth into. We expect that anybody with enough time and dedication will reach level 60. But the jump in difficulty to Inferno needed to be different amounts for different people. For the *crazy people they need a HUGE ramp in difficulty*, for a more "casual but still hardcore" audience you want an obvious but milder increase in difficulty. *So for the crazy people who play non-stop they'll hit Act I and get a challenge, but 1 month later they'll still have something to work on (Acts II, III and IV)*. For the "hardcore-casual" they will reach level 60 later and not get brick walled when they reach Inferno. They can experience some "small victories" working on Act I with the dream of maybe someday reaching the later acts.
> Longevity. We know people really want goals to work towards and challenges to overcome. *We made Act III and Act IV really, really brutally hard, for the most elite players only.* It felt wrong to make ALL of Inferno that brutally hard.
> Now, you may be saying "I thought you wanted us to be able to farm anywhere we wanted. Now we only have half as much area in the game to farm in? What gives?" Our goal is to make the loot mathematically better in the later acts without making the earlier gear completely obsolete. We feel Diablo II actually did a very good job with this and we expect Diablo III to perform similarly.
> Specifically, people in D2 did Diablo runs, Mephisto runs, Pindleskin runs, Pit runs, Baal runs, etc. because the loot in Diablo is extremely random. Even though the theoretical best items might come from the later Acts, well-rolled items from earlier acts will still be better. Internally we find sometimes after an intense session of brutally hard Inferno it can be really fun to cruise through Hell Act III or IV and it's not too uncommon surprise when an upgrade drops. We expect this to carry through to Inferno difficulty where somebody who can theoretically farm Act IV will likely still enjoy romping through Act I simply because the drop potential is still there. It's all because of the highly random items having lots of overlap in their power distribution curves.
> 
> 
> Now, Zulli85, where did that one guy go?


...Wow.
Quote:


> For the "hardcore-casual" they will reach level 60 later and not get brick walled when they reach Inferno. They can experience some "small victories" working on Act I with the dream of maybe someday reaching the later acts.


Holy crap. I can't wait to feel how difficult inferno is for myself. This is going to be intensely awesome.


----------



## rageofthepeon

So just to be sure, I'll still be able to solo Inferno (after farming loot and all that good stuff) if I want to play by myself? Lord knows tons of idiots from WoW will be migrating to D3 and teaming up for Inferno will be mostly fail I predict. That and my old WoW arena partners / overclock.net peeps won't be online all the time







!


----------



## McAlberts

*first* person with at least 10 rep to send me a message gets access to a beta account for all of saturday.

ready set go


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> So just to be sure, I'll still be able to solo Inferno (after farming loot and all that good stuff) if I want to play by myself? Lord knows tons of idiots from WoW will be migrating to D3 and teaming up for Inferno will be mostly fail I predict. That and my old WoW arena partners / overclock.net peeps won't be online all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I would think you can unless you run into packs of monsters that are completely immune to whatever spells and attacks your character has. The more players in the game the harder the monsters are so I think its doable. I think it is safe to assume there are/will be monsters that are immune to physical and/or magic damage though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I would think you can unless you run into packs of monsters that are completely immune to whatever spells and attacks your character has. The more players in the game the harder the monsters are so I think its doable. I think it is safe to assume there are/will be monsters that are immune to physical and/or magic damage though.


So if it's immune to ice why not put on fire spells? You're not screwed like you are in D2.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So if it's immune to ice why not put on fire spells? You're not screwed like you are in D2.


There are monsters that are immune to magic, period. There used to be in ubers in DII so like I said it is probably safe to assume they'll be in DIII as well.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There are monsters that are immune to magic, period. There used to be in ubers in DII so like I said it is probably safe to assume they'll be in DIII as well.


When a mob was magic immune in D2, a sorc didn't melee them down did they?

As well as physical immunity. Barbs would still melee them down I'm pretty sure. Maybe they are like 99% immunities and specific like fire or ice are 100%.


----------



## WBaS

I'm pretty sure I've heard that monsters will not be 100% immune to anything. If you come across a fire immune let's say, you can still do damage with fire spells although greatly reduced.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> When a mob was magic immune in D2, a sorc didn't melee them down did they?
> As well as physical immunity. Barbs would still melee them down I'm pretty sure. Maybe they are like 99% immunities and specific like fire or ice are 100%.


A sorc had other party members that could deal with them haha. IIRC necromancers were a must for ubers as they had summons to deal physical damage as well as a couple of nukes for magic damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've heard that monsters will not be 100% immune to anything. If you come across a fire immune let's say, you can still do damage with fire spells although greatly reduced.


You could be right, I'm not sure. But in your example what if the monster has a buff like regen or life leech? Couple of examples.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> When a mob was magic immune in D2, a sorc didn't melee them down did they?
> As well as physical immunity. Barbs would still melee them down I'm pretty sure. Maybe they are like 99% immunities and specific like fire or ice are 100%.


Sorcs had no problem with magic immunity, as none of their spells dealt magic damage xD. The paladin blessed hammers are the most common form of magic damage, and they ignored immunities on undead monsters until the 1.13 patch. That made there be only one or two monsters in the game that couldn't be hurt by hammerdins. Now they can't hurt the second wave on baal, making things a little more balanced.

When the monster was immune to your damage type, (like the physical immune and a barb trying to melee), they ignored all the damage. So your barb would have to rely on whatever +elemental damage he has on items.... pretty slow going for a hell monster. Most Physical immunes could be broken with amplify damage though, you'd want some charges of that on your switch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've heard that monsters will not be 100% immune to anything. If you come across a fire immune let's say, you can still do damage with fire spells although greatly reduced.


That is what I've heard as well; no complete immunes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> A sorc had other party members that could deal with them haha. IIRC necromancers were a must for ubers as they had summons to deal physical damage as well as a couple of nukes for magic damage.
> You could be right, I'm not sure. But in your example what if the monster has a buff like regen or life leech? Couple of examples.


Smiterdin with lifetap was the most common way of doing the ubers. You didn't even need fancy runewords. Just shop for a wand with lifetap charges at akara, then get some random shield with decent damage and some crushing blow items. It is doable with necro, but that seems incredibly slow given their massive HP.

Also remember there is conviction and lower resist to break elemental immunities. If those spells brought the monsters resist below 100%, it would loose the immunity and you could hurt it. The runeword "infinity" broke most monsters' lightning resists.


----------



## rageofthepeon

You guys suck. All this talk of Diablo 2 is making me reinstall it right now.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> There are still elemental resistances, both on monsters and players, so damage type can come into play both in PvE and PvP. There isn't a ton of resistance around though, so it's not something that stacks super high, and there's no elemental immunity. Skills also differ enough that you'll have some outs if you do run into an enemy with high resistance. (it's not D2 where you just spam your 1 skill and if you come up against an enemy that's resistant to that 1 skill you're screwed)


Source

Taken from one of the Q&A posted earlier


----------



## Crazy9000

I think I like the fact that there's no immunities. It was pretty annoying to not be able to run some areas due to immunes in d2.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Turns out my low level necromancer is still on my account from the last time I reinstalled. If you are playing on USWest realm and need some help (or want to help) let me know.

character name: metikulous (lvl 42 atm)


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think I like the fact that there's no immunities. It was pretty annoying to not be able to run some areas due to immunes in d2.


No immune but there is monsters nearly immune. You have to choose the good skill combo to beat certain boss/mobs effectively.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There are still elemental resistances, both on monsters and players, so damage type can come into play both in PvE and PvP. There isn't a ton of resistance around though, so it's not something that stacks super high, and there's no elemental immunity. Skills also differ enough that you'll have some outs if you do run into an enemy with high resistance. (it's not D2 where you just spam your 1 skill and if you come up against an enemy that's resistant to that 1 skill you're screwed)
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Taken from one of the Q&A posted earlier
Click to expand...

Oh thats right, thanks for your post and that reminder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think I like the fact that there's no immunities. It was pretty annoying to not be able to run some areas due to immunes in d2.


I like it as well, like you said hopefully there will not be any monsters that are impossible to kill because of your skill build and their buffs etc.

By the way, the wizard has tied the barb in the poll!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh thats right, thanks for your post and that reminder.
> I like it as well, like you said hopefully there will not be any monsters that are impossible to kill because of your skill build and their buffs etc.
> By the way, the wizard has tied the barb in the poll!


And WD has caught up to monk! Go WD!


----------



## Mkilbride

http://www.diablofans.com/topic/38044-diablo-iii-is-coming-to-the-wii/page__pid__813306#entry813306

Diablo III coming to Wii ~


----------



## Sir Cumference

Logged into my D2 account and found out I still have my sorc, zon, and pally. Lost my necro though. Had an awesome character name too (DatMass).

Funny... my necro will probably be my first and last character ever on D2. I remember back then, creating my account and choosing my character on the char selection screen. I couldnt decide which char to make. I think I was leaning on a sorc, barb, or necro and finally decided on a necro. In hindsight, I never got into the play style of a necro. I dont think that char ever made it pass level 40.Since then I rarely made a necro. It was all sorc, zon, barb. Pally was probably one my least played characters. I didnt really get into it until I came back last year. Druid and sin were cool for bit, but then it just became meh.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/topic/38044-diablo-iii-is-coming-to-the-wii/page__pid__813306#entry813306
> Diablo III coming to Wii ~


April fools!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> April fools!


I still think the best one was the deckard cain gps http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/community/merchandise/gps/index.xml


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I still think the best one was the deckard cain gps http://us.blizzard.com/diablo3/community/merchandise/gps/index.xml


Hahah nice.

Edit - There is all sorts of April Fools stuff at Blizzard.com, I've come to expect some clever ideas from them every year.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Pillows may be cursed. Do not transmute with Wirt's Leg and Tome of Town Portal. Blizzard Entertainment shall not be held responsible for possession or loss of soul as a result of contact with any known or unknown demonic caste.


I forgot it was april fools today. Some good stuff there.


----------



## Stuuut

ROFL Yeah Blizz has some good jokes








http://eu.blizzard.com/en-gb/games/blizzkidzz/
http://eu.blizzard.com/en-gb/games/zergotchi/

Best one was the Half Life Episode 3 troll tough


----------



## machinehead

No PVP at relase makes me sad


----------



## Ghostscript

I can understand you there machinehead.

But all in all better that they do it this way, release it in a patch later on - than releasing something half done now + it's good that they made the desition to release it in a later patch, than delaying the whole game.

Still counting the days, can't wait!


----------



## rageofthepeon

I just hope they don't make the PvP system like WoW's. I had something like 8 85s. Battleground farming, leveling up the arena team to 2k - 2.2k+ for each toon, then doing the required games each week with various people proved too much. Give us something nice and easy Blizzard. Pretty please.


----------



## Mkilbride

It's Diablo, it's Arena, they said there's no leaderboard, ranking, or PVP Gear.

But we'll see.

Also:


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> It's Diablo, it's Arena, they said there's no leaderboard, ranking, or PVP Gear.
> But we'll see.


I hope they keep it like that. As a side note my necromancer is now 70-something and doing pit runs. It was a bad idea to reinstall, my whole weekend got sucked away







. I can easily see the same thing happening to my summer with D3.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I hope they keep it like that. As a side note my necromancer is now 70-something and doing pit runs. It was a bad idea to reinstall, my whole weekend got sucked away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can easily see the same thing happening to my summer with D3.


I ended up spending my weekend on Path of Exile myself


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> No PVP at relase makes me sad


You need to play PvE for a while before you can PvP anyhow.







Hopefully they will add PvP sooner rather than later after the release.

Edit - That Demon Hunter vid is pretty sweet btw.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Just as an update, our buddy who was bashing d3 a few pages back is over in the path of exile thread praising the game.

Just thought I'd point that out









Sad he can't support 2 great games


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Just as an update, our buddy who was bashing d3 a few pages back is over in the path of exile thread praising the game.
> Just thought I'd point that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad he can't support 2 great games


No surprise there. I'm sure he won't be bothered to post after he was proven wrong and I was proven correct. Not that I care anyway, I'd rather not waste my time with pointless bickering.









I actually played Path of Exile for a few hours over the weekend and was impressed with it. It is pretty much a direct rip of DIII minus not having gold as a currency but I enjoyed it. I had a marauder that I got up to level 15. I stopped playing Saturday night when the servers starting bugging out. I had brought some item to this guy at the ship graveyard and he and his minions turned on me. Then my game crashed and I couldn't log back in.

All in all it was fun but it had no effect on my anticipation for DIII. Still prepared to sink a crap load of time into it haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No surprise there. I'm sure he won't be bothered to post after he was proven wrong and I was proven correct. Not that I care anyway, I'd rather not waste my time with pointless bickering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually played Path of Exile for a few hours over the weekend and was impressed with it. It is pretty much a direct rip of DIII minus not having gold as a currency but I enjoyed it. I had a marauder that I got up to level 15. I stopped playing Saturday night when the servers starting bugging out. I had brought some item to this guy at the ship graveyard and he and his minions turned on me. Then my game crashed and I couldn't log back in.
> All in all it was fun but it had no effect on my anticipation for DIII. Still prepared to sink a crap load of time into it haha.


Playing as a templar in PoE, the melee combat is *no where near D3's*. I like in D3 how you can feel your weapon crushing the enemy as a barb. It's so satisfying









Also from what I saw. the witch's spells seemed a bit lackluster to me. Maybe I'm just spoiled with D3's effects


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> All in all it was fun but it had no effect on my anticipation for DIII. Still prepared to sink a crap load of time into it haha.


Diablo 3 and Grim Dawn (makers of Titan Question - http://www.grimdawn.com/index.php ) are the games I'm waiting for. I was looking at Torchlight 2 for a bit but doesn't look all that interesting to me.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> It's Diablo, it's Arena, they said there's no leaderboard, ranking, or PVP Gear.
> But we'll see.
> Also:


Sweet video.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Playing as a templar in PoE, the melee combat is *no where near D3's*. I like in D3 how you can feel your weapon crushing the enemy as a barb. It's so satisfying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from what I saw. the witch's spells seemed a bit lackluster to me. Maybe I'm just spoiled with D3's effects


Yeah it felt quite a bit different to me too but I pretty much spammed ground slam 90% of the time. Its a aoe spell that a gem gives you and as far as I'm concerned it is completely imba. 1 hits entire groups of monsters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Diablo 3 and Grim Dawn (makers of Titan Question - http://www.grimdawn.com/index.php) are the games I'm waiting for. I was looking at Torchlight 2 for a bit but doesn't look all that interesting to me.


I'm not familiar with Grim Dawn but I might take a look at TL2 simply because they were the original devs of DII. Honestly though the only game that I will play that may take any time away from DIII at all is Dota 2. That link doesn't work btw.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm not familiar with Grim Dawn but I might take a look at TL2 simply because they were the original devs of DII. Honestly though the only game that I will play that may take any time away from DIII at all is Dota 2. That link doesn't work btw.


Stupid parentheses. Fixed the link and here's a new link directly to some screenshots.

http://www.grimdawn.com/media_screenshots.php


----------



## WBaS

Diablo knock-off's like Grim Dawn and Torchlight do nothing for me. They have nowhere near the polish or depth. Torchlight may have some of the original Diablo devs, but AFAIK some of the original Blizzard team still works there. Not to mention that Blizzard owns all the rights to the series so other games can only be so close.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Stupid parentheses. Fixed the link and here's a new link directly to some screenshots.
> http://www.grimdawn.com/media_screenshots.php


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Diablo knock-off's like Grim Dawn and Torchlight do nothing for me. They have nowhere near the polish or depth. Torchlight may have some of the original Diablo devs, but AFAIK some of the original Blizzard team still works there. Not to mention that Blizzard owns all the rights to the series so other games can only be so close.


Yeah I hear that. You should see Path of Exile, it is practically a Diablo clone. That and the passive skill tree seems like an exact rip from Final Fantasy X. I do like the idea of it, though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear that. You should see Path of Exile, it is practically a Diablo clone. *That and the passive skill tree seems like an exact rip from Final Fantasy X*. I do like the idea of it, though.


See I have no issue with it being a rip off, because it was an amazing thing in FFX. It really should be used more imo


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> See I have no issue with it being a rip off, because it was an amazing thing in FFX. It really should be used more imo


Oh yeah don't get me wrong. I like it a lot as well but it is clearly a rip off. I have no problem with games taking ideas from other games and making them their own. Just give credit where credit is due.


----------



## firestorm1

man blizzard is a ripoff. i was looking to see how much warcraft 3/TFT was. its still $40 for both. had to go to walmart for some stuff. saw the battlechest there for $15.









what the F lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> man blizzard is a ripoff. i was looking to see how much warcraft 3/TFT was. its still $40 for both. had to go to walmart for some stuff. saw the battlechest there for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the F lol.


Not surprised. That is obviously expensive but WarcrafT III is still really popular.


----------



## firestorm1

i know. i was going to get a copy for my nephew through bnet, but it looks like ill be going back to walmart and grabbing the battlechest.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i know. i was going to get a copy for my nephew through bnet, but it looks like ill be going back to walmart and grabbing the battlechest.


I recently was at the store and saw a kid buying the D2 battlechest. That made me happy, actually seeing someone from a younger generation buying a classic game. 90% of the time they have some CoD game in their hand









It's amazing how Blizzard games that are 10 years old are still selling


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I recently was at the store and saw a kid buying the D2 battlechest. That made me happy, actually seeing someone from a younger generation buying a classic game. 90% of the time they have some CoD game in their hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how Blizzard games that are 10 years old are still selling


I hope that after D3 comes out, the younger generation will open their eyes and see how great gaming can be... not just rehacks of the same FPS (CoD cough cough).


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I hope that after D3 comes out, the younger generation will open their eyes and see how great gaming can be... not just rehacks of the same FPS (CoD cough cough).


AMEN to that.









this game is going to cause my wife to have alot of sleepless nights. because once this game is out. she is on baby duty.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> AMEN to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this game is going to cause my wife to have alot of sleepless nights. because once this game is out. she is on baby duty.


Until you let her try the game a bit... and never get back on your computer EVER AGAIN.


----------



## firestorm1

true.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I recently was at the store and saw a kid buying the D2 battlechest. That made me happy, actually seeing someone from a younger generation buying a classic game. 90% of the time they have some CoD game in their hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how Blizzard games that are 10 years old are still selling


I dont know.. with the way the game is now, I think he'll be disappointed.

Shouldve put that money into D3 instead.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> I dont know.. with the way the game is now, I think he'll be disappointed.
> Shouldve put that money into D3 instead.


Hopefully he's prepping for D3


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hopefully he's prepping for D3


i agree. getting a basic idea of the game is better than just jumping into a game that already has a storyline to it. like warcraft

diablo 3 awesomeness.

pick up the game in the mall ( i work in the mall ) so then i head to work where i have internet access already and charge the nerd $10 bucks for a space and internet.

no food involved your on your own. LMAO


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Wizard got ahead of Barb!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Wizard got ahead of Barb!


Indeed it did!


----------



## zoodecks

NOOOO Barbs Quick JUMP ON THE POLL AND VOTE OR WE LOOSE THE INTERNETS :O to little weeboo characters with flashy light attacks that were taken from dbz


----------



## firestorm1

damn, i see the monk and witch doctor are getting no love. i actually like playing those 2 classes.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> damn, i see the monk and witch doctor are getting no love. i actually like playing those 2 classes.


+1 for Monk.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Been watching videos and reading up on D3 for part of the day. I think I will grab this game release day.

DH will probably be my first char. That rapid fire skill is crazy. Its like an awesomer version of strafe.


----------



## zoodecks

damn looks like barbs lost the lead for good







we lost the internets guyz D=


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> damn looks like barbs lost the lead for good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we lost the internets guyz D=


We're only two behind! We got this


----------



## Tchernobyl

Monk is definitely the class I'm playing, but it's unsurprising that it's not popular. It's not as over the top as the rest of them are









...still, you can be a martial arts badass. HOW CAN YOU SAY NO TO THIS?!


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah it felt quite a bit different to me too but I pretty much spammed ground slam 90% of the time. Its a aoe spell that a gem gives you and as far as I'm concerned it is completely imba. 1 hits entire groups of monsters.
> I'm not familiar with Grim Dawn but I might take a look at TL2 simply because they were the original devs of DII. Honestly though the only game that I will play that may take any time away from DIII at all is Dota 2. That link doesn't work btw.


The Original devs work for ArenaNet, A.K.A, the makers of Guild Wars 1 & 2. The 3 Lead Devs.

Some smaller devs work for Crate Entertainment, the makers of Titan Quest & Grim Dawn.

A few coffee boys from Blizzard North work for the Torchlight people.

They spread their seed everywhere.

The only successful one? ArenaNet

Titan Quest is a fun little game, but it never obtained any level of popularity. Torchlight was novel, but in the end, failed to satisfy anyone who enjoy Diablo.

Grim Dawn looks awesome though:

http://www.grimdawn.com/

Check out some shots:

http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2011-11-19_ogcultists01_lrg.jpg

http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2010-06-23_overlookingtheenemy_lrg.jpg

http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2010-05-07_necropolis01_lrg.jpg

http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2010-05-26_necropolis01_lrg.jpg

http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2011-08-03_dranghoul01_lrg.jpg

http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2012-02-12_oldwaterfront01_lrg.jpg


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> The Original devs work for ArenaNet, A.K.A, the makers of Guild Wars 1 & 2. The 3 Lead Devs.
> Some smaller devs work for Crate Entertainment, the makers of Titan Quest & Grim Dawn.
> A few coffee boys from Blizzard North work for the Torchlight people.
> They spread their seed everywhere.
> The only successful one? ArenaNet
> Titan Quest is a fun little game, but it never obtained any level of popularity. Torchlight was novel, but in the end, failed to satisfy anyone who enjoy Diablo.
> Grim Dawn looks awesome though:
> http://www.grimdawn.com/
> Check out some shots:
> http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2011-11-19_ogcultists01_lrg.jpg
> http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2010-06-23_overlookingtheenemy_lrg.jpg
> http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2010-05-07_necropolis01_lrg.jpg
> http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2010-05-26_necropolis01_lrg.jpg
> http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2011-08-03_dranghoul01_lrg.jpg
> http://www.grimdawn.com/screenshots/2012-02-12_oldwaterfront01_lrg.jpg


titan quest was one hell of the game.
Max Schaefer and Erich Schaefer was co-founders and one of lead designers of D1 and D2 ,they are at Runic Games which made Torchlight.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> The founders of ArenaNet were former employees of Blizzard Entertainment who played important roles in developing the highly successful video games Warcraft, StarCraft, Diablo, Diablo II, and the Battle.net gaming network


ArenaNet has the 3 lead developers for Diablo 1 & 2 on their Team.

It's tough to say man, everyone of these studio claims they are the big badasses behind Diablo II.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The founders of ArenaNet were former employees of Blizzard Entertainment who played important roles in developing the highly successful video games Warcraft, StarCraft, Diablo, Diablo II, and the Battle.net gaming network
> 
> 
> 
> ArenaNet has the 3 lead developers for Diablo 1 & 2 on their Team.
> It's tough to say man, everyone of these studio claims they are the big badasses behind Diablo II.
Click to expand...

I am not saying that they are badasses ,2 of lead developers are at runic games,Mike O'Brien and the huge bunch of devs second only to lead are at ArenaNet,which is a huge thing.

I beleave in D3 mostly for Leonard Boyarsky who is a world designer for it. He designed fallout series ,arcanum and Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. Played all and these awesome games.

All those look nice,but nothing of those games are near bg and d 1 & 2 gameplay. Playing D3 beta ,looks very good,but it have not that good gameplay ,nor that amount of enemies.... nice thing thou that when you load a game map is always different and with fog of war,and all characters and their developing are different form one another.
I liked more D1 than D2 by a small m margin.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Monk is definitely the class I'm playing, but it's unsurprising that it's not popular. It's not as over the top as the rest of them are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...still, you can be a martial arts badass. HOW CAN YOU SAY NO TO THIS?!


Because I want my paladin







Monk doesn't have blessed hammers.


----------



## Lisjak

I am not a big fan of diablo clones. I tried Torchlight and didn't like it at all. But then again I didn't even like the look of the game. Now Grimdawn on the other hand looks quite nice.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Because I want my paladin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monk doesn't have blessed hammers.


Monks summon a giant bell that they send flying into mobs to stun them.

Infinitely better than blessed hammers.


----------



## firestorm1

is bnet down or something? i cant access my account or log into the game.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Monks summon a giant bell that they send flying into mobs to stun them.
> Infinitely better than blessed hammers.


I disagree! I actually think that skill looks really stupid. I'd rather deal tremendous magical damage with flying hammers than send a bell into mobs to stun them.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I disagree! I actually think that skill looks really stupid. I'd rather deal tremendous magical damage with flying hammers than send a bell into mobs to stun them.


You sir have no soul!


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> I am not saying that they are badasses ,2 of lead developers are at runic games,Mike O'Brien and the huge bunch of devs second only to lead are at ArenaNet,which is a huge thing.
> I beleave in D3 mostly for Leonard Boyarsky who is a world designer for it. He designed fallout series ,arcanum and Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. Played all and these awesome games.
> All those look nice,but nothing of those games are near bg and d 1 & 2 gameplay. Playing D3 beta ,looks very good,but it have not that good gameplay ,nor that amount of enemies.... nice thing thou that when you load a game map is always different and with fog of war,and all characters and their developing are different form one another.
> I liked more D1 than D2 by a small m margin.


This makes no sense, there are far more enemies in Diablo 3 than any of the previous games. And the map was always different in Diablo 1 & 2 a swell.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> is bnet down or something? i cant access my account or log into the game.


Down for maintenance until 2:00PM PDT last I read.

Edit: Which sucks as I was planning on download WC3/TFT and playing these awesome custom maps I never played before.


----------



## Mkilbride

And guess what.

Diablo III.

Every Tuesday will be down when WoW goes down according to Blizzard.

Really hate this new age stuff like that.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> This makes no sense, there are far more enemies in Diablo 3 than any of the previous games. And the map was always different in Diablo 1 & 2 a swell.


probably forgot ,didnt play D1 and D2 last 5 yrs,but was possessed by them for years after the release.








people tend to forget a little after some time.... .








I remembered that was more enemies in D2,at the end it really isnt that much matter.
Played D3 beta a little (~20 hrs) with my beta key,waiting on my new gpu to play much more.


----------



## Zulli85

Everyone here generally dislikes the chat system in DIII, right? Well there is a poll over at incgamers about it. Maybe if it gets a lot of attention Blizzard will see it and someday revamp the chat system. (Make it like Warcraft III, please!) Wishful thinking I know but it has about 2500 votes already.

I voted "Awful, ugly. Overhaul everything."

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/vote-diablo-iiis-b-net-chat-channels


----------



## blasphemy

this thread has been around since 2008! wooah cant wait for D3


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Everyone here generally dislikes the chat system in DIII, right? Well there is a poll over at incgamers about it. Maybe if it gets a lot of attention Blizzard will see it and someday revamp the chat system. (Make it like Warcraft III, please!) Wishful thinking I know but it has about 2500 votes already.
> I voted "Awful, ugly. Overhaul everything."
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/vote-diablo-iiis-b-net-chat-channels


That was my vote as well









On a side note, I just ordered a GTX 680 from Newegg! Caught it when it was in stock for a brief moment and it's in packaging stage now








My only concern is I have never dealt with Gigabyte before. Hope they have a good warranty just in case


----------



## Mkilbride

I'm generally OK with the interface.

http://www.diablowiki.net/Chat_channel

http://www.diablowiki.net/images/4/4c/Bnet-chat-1.jpg

http://www.diablowiki.net/images/0/09/Bnet-chat-2.jpg

http://www.diablowiki.net/images/8/8f/Bnet-chat-3.jpg

http://www.diablowiki.net/images/thumb/e/e5/Chat-options4.jpg/730px-Chat-options4.jpg

http://www.diablowiki.net/images/thumb/3/33/Chat-options2.jpg/739px-Chat-options2.jpg

http://www.diablowiki.net/images/thumb/c/c5/Chat-options3.jpg/730px-Chat-options3.jpg

Just sad there will be no more Channel "Sex"


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That was my vote as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I just ordered a GTX 680 from Newegg! Caught it when it was in stock for a brief moment and it's in packaging stage now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern is I have never dealt with Gigabyte before. Hope they have a good warranty just in case


Consider me jelly.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Down for maintenance until 2:00PM PDT last I read.
> Edit: Which sucks as I was planning on download WC3/TFT and playing these awesome custom maps I never played before.


ah, many thanks for letting me know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasphemy*
> 
> this thread has been around since 2008! wooah cant wait for D3


im right there with you.


----------



## WBaS

Been waiting for D3 since before they announced it in 2008. It's very hard to wait for a game for so many years. I almost miss the days of not knowing about a good game until it was released.... a lot less waiting that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> You sir have no soul!


This is true. My soul is currently lost in the world of Sanctuary. I hope to get it back soon!


----------



## rageofthepeon

Anyone know if D3 will be split up like D2? I know it's region split but does that mean there will be USWest and USEast?

If so, who will be joining me?









USWest < --- fo' life


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Anyone know if D3 will be split up like D2? I know it's region split but does that mean there will be USWest and USEast?
> If so, who will be joining me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USWest < --- fo' life


I believe it will be NA, EU, SEA. Possibly some others, but large clusters not like USW and USE.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Been waiting for D3 since before they announced it in 2008. It's very hard to wait for a game for so many years. I almost miss the days of not knowing about a good game until it was released.... a lot less waiting that way.
> This is true. My soul is currently lost in the world of Sanctuary. I hope to get it back soon!


Same here. Not knowing or wondering about a game is better than waiting for it for 4 years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I believe it will be NA, EU, SEA. Possibly some others, but large clusters not like USW and USE.


That is my impression as well.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I thought they'd announced something about being able to play anywhere no matter where you bought it?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I believe it will be NA, EU, SEA. Possibly some others, but large clusters not like USW and USE.


If that's the case I hope they have some really good matchmaking in place. It would suck to be playing hardcore in a public match (yeah I know, friends or single player) and die due to lag.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I thought they'd announced something about being able to play anywhere no matter where you bought it?


This is correct. You choose a gateway (NA, EU, SEA etc) and make characters. At any time you can choose another gateway and have 10 more characters there.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> If that's the case I hope they have some really good matchmaking in place. It would suck to be playing hardcore in a public match (yeah I know, friends or single player) and die due to lag.


Which is why I don't plan on playing Hardcore


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Which is why I don't plan on playing Hardcore


I'll be playing normal for sure but at some point it would probably be fun to make an Overclock.net hardcore party and see how far we'd get. Maybe drunken hardcore for the luls







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hardcore is awesome, but I'm not going there until I learn the game pretty good.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'll be playing normal for sure but at some point it would probably be fun to make an Overclock.net hardcore party and see how far we'd get. Maybe drunken hardcore for the luls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hardcore is awesome, but I'm not going there until I learn the game pretty good.


I suppos I would try it just for the awesome hardcore glow











It actually is pretty sick


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hardcore is awesome, but I'm not going there until I learn the game pretty good.


This

Those who rush into HC mode are gona make lots of mistakes and end up slower than those who attempt normal 1st and learn the game.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> This
> Those who rush into HC mode are gona make lots of mistakes and end up slower than those who attempt normal 1st and learn the game.


+1.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'll be playing normal for sure but at some point it would probably be fun to make an Overclock.net hardcore party and see how far we'd get. Maybe drunken hardcore for the luls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol i can only imagine how that would turn out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> This
> Those who rush into HC mode are gona make lots of mistakes and end up slower than those who attempt normal 1st and learn the game.


no argument there.


----------



## WBaS

I'd be down for some HC after learning the game. Once the game is launched keep in touch and we can play. I only have like 2 other friends I anticipate occasionally playing with. Will be looking for more!


----------



## zoodecks

perhaps we should consider making a onc steam group too keep in touch.


----------



## firestorm1

well count me in for whatever.


----------



## octowilli

Why do you suppose Monk has the fewest votes in the poll? Are they weak, or something? I'm not in the beta.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octowilli*
> 
> Why do you suppose Monk has the fewest votes in the poll? Are they weak, or something? I'm not in the beta.


nothing entirely wrong with him, what I gather is people want to play the classes that are the most similar to the true old ones from diablo 2, its what we grew up on









Edit: I got a mate whos gona play monk 1st when it comes out, hes not voted on the poll yet so consider that a +1 for monk.

Edit Edit: anyone want to add to or apose this theory?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> nothing entirely wrong with him, what I gather is people want to play the classes that are the most similar to the true old ones from diablo 2, its what we grew up on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I got a mate whos gona play monk 1st when it comes out, hes not voted on the poll yet so consider that a +1 for monk.


I liked the monk in hellfire, will definitely try him out in d3.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I liked the monk in hellfire, will definitely try him out in d3.


Yay for Monk!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octowilli*
> 
> Why do you suppose Monk has the fewest votes in the poll? Are they weak, or something? I'm not in the beta.


Watch a few videos of monk, then watch the barb.

He's so freaking brutal dude. Way more satisfying to kill crap with a barb than a monk. imo


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hardcore is awesome, but I'm not going there until I learn the game pretty good.


Exactly. I'll be staying far away from HC for quite a while thats for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> nothing entirely wrong with him, what I gather is people want to play the classes that are the most similar to the true old ones from diablo 2, its what we grew up on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I got a mate whos gona play monk 1st when it comes out, hes not voted on the poll yet so consider that a +1 for monk.
> Edit Edit: anyone want to add to or apose this theory?


You're probably right. I'm going to make a wizard which is the closest to my favorite class in DII which was obviously the sorceress.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Made a quick video of a funny moment in my run through tonight.




Epic 2 story leap!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Made a quick video of a funny moment in my run through tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Epic 2 story leap!


Lol what the heck. Hax.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Lol what the heck. Hax.


That's what I'm sayin!









Apparently it's just a fickle spot. If your cursor can target it and find a valid path, you can leap to it


----------



## nerdybeat

Just curious for anyone in this thread wanting a Collector's Edition without it already preordered...

How do you plan to acquire one as soon after launch as possible?

- I see Wal Mart has preorders, but when I add to cart it is only shipped. Some Wal Marts are 24 hours.. so getting one at midnight COULD happen. But I have a feeling the workers would have no clue what a Diablo III is.
- Going to a local Gamestop at midnight? Well I hear they are obligated to hold preorders for a week after launch.. However some people may have cancelled. Does anyone know if Gamestop would receive more in?
- Gamestop / Best Buy at opening on the 15th. This is my last option, but I guess I can wait 9-10 hours after servers are live for the CE.. It's ****in D3.

I am tempted by the pre-order download... and honestly baffled at Blizz for not offering the pre-DL for those who pre order the CE. A few hours after launch is worth it... but still sucks.

Anyone want to share their plans for snagging a CE for launch???


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octowilli*
> 
> Why do you suppose Monk has the fewest votes in the poll? Are they weak, or something? I'm not in the beta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> nothing entirely wrong with him, what I gather is people want to play the classes that are the most similar to the true old ones from diablo 2, its what we grew up on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I got a mate whos gona play monk 1st when it comes out, hes not voted on the poll yet so consider that a +1 for monk.
> Edit Edit: anyone want to add to or apose this theory?


This, really. People want familiarity, and the monk is the least familiar... closest could POSSIBLY be the assassin with martial arts tree (since demon hunter stole the traps







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I liked the monk in hellfire, will definitely try him out in d3.


Not the same thing, really :x I seem to recall the hellfire monk being more magic based.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Watch a few videos of monk, then watch the barb.
> He's so freaking brutal dude. Way more satisfying to kill crap with a barb than a monk. imo


I think this is an accurate representation of the differences between barbarian and monk.

Barbarian:









Monk:










I do agree that the barb is brutal. The first move you have upon starting a character? Almost looks like your hand is breaking the sound barrier just by swinging. And the impact... the mobs are sent *flying*. Not so brutal with the monk, who is mainly just triple punching stuff IN THE FAAAAAAAAAACE.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Just curious for anyone in this thread wanting a Collector's Edition without it already preordered...
> How do you plan to acquire one as soon after launch as possible?
> - I see Wal Mart has preorders, but when I add to cart it is only shipped. Some Wal Marts are 24 hours.. so getting one at midnight COULD happen. But I have a feeling the workers would have no clue what a Diablo III is.
> - Going to a local Gamestop at midnight? Well I hear they are obligated to hold preorders for a week after launch.. However some people may have cancelled. Does anyone know if Gamestop would receive more in?
> - Gamestop / Best Buy at opening on the 15th. This is my last option, but I guess I can wait 9-10 hours after servers are live for the CE.. It's ****in D3.
> I am tempted by the pre-order download... and honestly baffled at Blizz for not offering the pre-DL for those who pre order the CE. A few hours after launch is worth it... but still sucks.
> Anyone want to share their plans for snagging a CE for launch???


Not sure why you would consider getting the CE after launch. I'm assuming you tried to pre-order but everyone was out of stock?

My local Walmart is 24 hours and I actually got SCII there at midnight, I'm assuming they would also have DIII. Mind you I live in a really small area and I was 1 of 3 people waiting for SCII.

Also, people that pre-ordered a physical copy of the game can still pre-download DIII and just pop the cdkey in when they get their copy.

Still have no idea why you want the CE after launch but won't go pre-order it. Unless you've tried and people are out of stock as I said above.

Edit -
Quote:


> Blizzard is providing the installers in advance to avoid the crunch of three million people try to download it at the same time, come May 15th. You're given these links if you pre-purchase the game now, via the Blizzard store or if you got a free copy with your WoW Annual Pass. They're useful for everyone though, even if you're buying a boxed copy, regular or D3CE, since they'll save you time by doing what used to be found on the "install CD" in advance.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now


----------



## Mkilbride

Yeah, no need to buy it to download it.

Also, game is region free. Play on any region you want, with any of your characters; however RMAH is locked to your country / region.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octowilli*
> 
> Why do you suppose Monk has the fewest votes in the poll? Are they weak, or something? I'm not in the beta.


For me, I question the survivability of melee classes because of how hard the devs say Inferno is. I guess we will find out. It could be that range classes have poor survivability and the melee stream roll it. I know I will pick a monk over a barb







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> For me, I question the survivability of melee classes because of how hard the devs say Inferno is. I guess we will find out. It could be that range classes have poor survivability and the melee stream roll it. I know I will pick a monk over a barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm sure they will balance it. I've played some Diablo II mods with some fairly hard areas, there's almost always a way to get any character to survive. With a good amount of life, life-leech, and damage reduction I don't see any reason melee wouldn't be viable.

In fact if there are more ranged attackers, caster classes may have a harder time due to lower life/defense.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Just curious for anyone in this thread wanting a Collector's Edition without it already preordered...
> How do you plan to acquire one as soon after launch as possible?
> - I see Wal Mart has preorders, but when I add to cart it is only shipped. Some Wal Marts are 24 hours.. so getting one at midnight COULD happen. But I have a feeling the workers would have no clue what a Diablo III is.
> - Going to a local Gamestop at midnight? Well I hear they are obligated to hold preorders for a week after launch.. However some people may have cancelled. Does anyone know if Gamestop would receive more in?
> - Gamestop / Best Buy at opening on the 15th. This is my last option, but I guess I can wait 9-10 hours after servers are live for the CE.. It's ****in D3.
> I am tempted by the pre-order download... and honestly baffled at Blizz for not offering the pre-DL for those who pre order the CE. A few hours after launch is worth it... but still sucks.
> Anyone want to share their plans for snagging a CE for launch???


Will a CE even be available by launch? Im trying to order one myself too, but if Im unable to, Im perfectly fine with the standard.

I mean, I guess if it doesnt sell out (limited numbers Im sure) then I can see it on release date and after.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> For me, I question the survivability of melee classes because of how hard the devs say Inferno is. I guess we will find out. It could be that range classes have poor survivability and the melee stream roll it. I know I will pick a monk over a barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh I guarantee melee will be at a disadvantage late. They already had to buff them to take 25% reduced damage from all sources. It's just the way it is, however. And no class will steam roll inferno, at least not til long after release









On the topic of Inferno, here's another quote from Bashiok about it:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4254464832?page=12#227


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just wrote like three pages of a reply and the forums lost it when I clicked Preview. ... *cry*

Ok what it boiled down to was:

Read my previous post. It seems like some people glossed over it.
I'm happy most of you are happy about the change, and I know you're going to love the game.
Those few of you who don't like it, you'll love the game too because you're wrong.









_Item pools are not limited by Act, or Boss, or anything like that. While you'll have a better chance to get better items in Act IV Inferno, you could get those same items in Act I, or even Hell._

Our item pool philosophy is that you can break an urn and get the best item in the game - it's all a matter of chance. Running more difficult areas and taking on more difficult enemies will not always be the most efficient way to find upgrades.

*Previously, Inferno difficulty was mlvl 61 across all of Inferno, and now it starts at mlvl 61 and ramps up quickly in Act I and ends somewhere around 65 (?) in Act IV. We've only increased the difficulty.*

I'm aware of internal bets on how many months it will take someone to beat Inferno.

A flat Inferno of mlvl 61 had a small curb of difficulty, and once that was over you had nowhere else to progress and no reason to. That's boredom.

Boredom doesn't generally come from content repetition, it comes from lack of ability to progress, or ease of progression.

By having a sharp increase in difficulty in Inferno we can encourage progression without having a brick wall of difficulty.

I think that was about it. In any case, as I said, I know the vast majority of you are excited about the game, the change we made, and trying to progress in Inferno. *Just don't feel bad when you have to go back to Hell.*











We can pretty much conclude that you essentially just have increased magic find in Inferno. If you can obtain the same items in Hell, you just have a greater chance to find that same item in Inferno..


----------



## firestorm1

so is inferno mode automatically unlocked or do we have to beat a previous dificulty to have access to it?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure why you would consider getting the CE after launch. I'm assuming you tried to pre-order but everyone was out of stock?
> My local Walmart is 24 hours and I actually got SCII there at midnight, I'm assuming they would also have DIII. Mind you I live in a really small area and I was 1 of 3 people waiting for SCII.
> Also, people that pre-ordered a physical copy of the game can still pre-download DIII and just pop the cdkey in when they get their copy.
> Still have no idea why you want the CE after launch but won't go pre-order it. Unless you've tried and people are out of stock as I said above.
> Edit -
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now


Well I mean after launch, meaning the day of launch. Even if I download the pre-install game data, I still need the actual key to play. I am reluctant to buy a preorder because I would rather pick one up a midnight and go home and play, whether that's from WalMart or gamestop. I don't want to wait til later that morning.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> so is inferno mode automatically unlocked or do we have to beat a previous dificulty to have access to it?


I presume it's just like the Diablo II difficulties- you progress through them, with inferno being after hell.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> so is inferno mode automatically unlocked or do we have to beat a previous dificulty to have access to it?


Hehe yes. It works just like nightmare and hell. So, in order, you first play through 'Normal' then you unlock and play through 'Nightmare' then 'Hell' then 'Inferno'. You should reach level 60 by the end of 'Hell', but your items will most likely not be good enough to start 'Inferno'. (According to Bashiok the community manager. He's pretty much the only one we've gotten info about 'Inferno' from)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Well I mean after launch, meaning the day of launch. Even if I download the pre-install game data, I still need the actual key to play. I am reluctant to buy a preorder because I would rather pick one up a midnight and go home and play, whether that's from WalMart or gamestop. I don't want to wait til later that morning.


Your best bet would be to go to your local gamestop and preorder the CE. Go there at midnight and pick it up


----------



## Mkilbride

Or pre-order it at Amazon.

They have release day delivery. They come back in stock from time to time. Only 99 cents, and they'll give you a 20$ Giftcard if it doesn't arrive their on release day, so you can be damn sure they're going to try their best.

It'll usually arrive before noon also. Amazon is good about these things, I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Oh I guarantee melee will be at a disadvantage late. They already had to buff them to take 25% reduced damage from all sources. It's just the way it is, however. And no class will steam roll inferno, at least not til long after release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of Inferno, here's another quote from Bashiok about it:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4254464832?page=12#227
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wrote like three pages of a reply and the forums lost it when I clicked Preview. ... *cry*
> Ok what it boiled down to was:
> Read my previous post. It seems like some people glossed over it.
> I'm happy most of you are happy about the change, and I know you're going to love the game.
> Those few of you who don't like it, you'll love the game too because you're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Item pools are not limited by Act, or Boss, or anything like that. While you'll have a better chance to get better items in Act IV Inferno, you could get those same items in Act I, or even Hell._
> Our item pool philosophy is that you can break an urn and get the best item in the game - it's all a matter of chance. Running more difficult areas and taking on more difficult enemies will not always be the most efficient way to find upgrades.
> *Previously, Inferno difficulty was mlvl 61 across all of Inferno, and now it starts at mlvl 61 and ramps up quickly in Act I and ends somewhere around 65 (?) in Act IV. We've only increased the difficulty.*
> I'm aware of internal bets on how many months it will take someone to beat Inferno.
> A flat Inferno of mlvl 61 had a small curb of difficulty, and once that was over you had nowhere else to progress and no reason to. That's boredom.
> Boredom doesn't generally come from content repetition, it comes from lack of ability to progress, or ease of progression.
> By having a sharp increase in difficulty in Inferno we can encourage progression without having a brick wall of difficulty.
> I think that was about it. In any case, as I said, I know the vast majority of you are excited about the game, the change we made, and trying to progress in Inferno. *Just don't feel bad when you have to go back to Hell.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can pretty much conclude that you essentially just have increased magic find in Inferno. If you can obtain the same items in Hell, you just have a greater chance to find that same item in Inferno..


They have internal bets on how many *months* it is going to take somebody (as in the first person) to beat inferno. Months.

Its awesome to know there will be more progress to made as far as PvE goes "months" after I have the game. Hopefully by the time people start beating inferno PvP will become available.

And as far as the melee vs ranges character discussion goes, I'd argue that the ranged characters would die faster. There are monsters with ranged attacks too, ya know and of course ranged heroes generally have less life and defense. Its not like the barb and monk will take 100% of the damage throughout the game.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> They have internal bets on how many *months* it is going to take somebody (as in the first person) to beat inferno. Months.
> Its awesome to know there will be more progress to made as far as PvE goes "months" after I have the game. Hopefully by the time people start beating inferno PvP will become available.
> And as far as the melee vs ranges character discussion goes, I'd argue that the ranged characters would die faster. There are monsters with ranged attacks too, ya know and of course ranged heroes generally have less life and defense. Its not like the barb and monk will take 100% of the damage throughout the game.


Ranged will die super fast, but they also can kite all day long unlike melee. Sit there firing hungering arrows off the screen for 10 minutes. I'm sure stuff will die without you even being touched


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hehe yes. It works just like nightmare and hell. So, in order, you first play through 'Normal' then you unlock and play through 'Nightmare' then 'Hell' then 'Inferno'. You should reach level 60 by the end of 'Hell', but your items will most likely not be good enough to start 'Inferno'. (According to Bashiok the community manager. He's pretty much the only one we've gotten info about 'Inferno' from)
> Your best bet would be to go to your local gamestop and preorder the CE. Go there at midnight and pick it up


Ah yea, guess I forgot to mention every gamestop in a 25 mile radius is sold out of the preorders. We shall see which path I choose. I called Gamestop and they said they normally have people cancel their CE orders on games and have some available on launch.. but I dunno about this game. I am thinking about going to a 24 hour Walmart 10 miles away to try my luck picking up the CE then.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Ah yea, guess I forgot to mention every gamestop in a 25 mile radius is sold out of the preorders. We shall see which path I choose. I called Gamestop and they said they normally have people cancel their CE orders on games and have some available on launch.. but I dunno about this game. I am thinking about going to a 24 hour Walmart 10 miles away to try my luck picking up the CE then.


Gotcha. Good luck with that, I try to stay away from Walmart at all costs, let alone at midnight


----------



## Bobotheklown

Here's a video from GDC with Christian Lichtner talking about the art of D3. I'm not artist or designer, but I even enjoyed this.

http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1015306/The-Art-of-Diablo

It's cool to hear about why they chose some of the art decision they did, such as the softer, cartoonish graphics as opposed to photo realistic.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ranged will die super fast, but they also can kite all day long unlike melee. Sit there firing hungering arrows off the screen for 10 minutes. I'm sure stuff will die without you even being touched


true. thats what you have meat shields for. have the enemies focus on the melee characters while the ranged unload on them.


----------



## Mkilbride

What if you join a game that is all ranged?

I've had it happen to me.

Being the only melee character in a game with potion cool downs...is tough.


----------



## firestorm1

well hopefully blizzard implemented some sort of blancing system for things like that.


----------



## Mkilbride

Balancing system?

I don't see why they would; you're free to join any game you want with your friends, so if all your friends go ranged, yeha.


----------



## firestorm1

for custom games like that, im ok with. i meant for the games you automatically join.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> for custom games like that, im ok with. i meant for the games you automatically join.


Basically a match making system that will make sure there is 1 or 2 melee in it.


----------



## WBaS

I think that's silly... it isn't necessary to have at lease 1 tank/melee in Diablo, never was, probably never will be.


----------



## Mkilbride

Hopefully character creation changes.

Right now, it's so boring.

Remember Diablo II?


----------



## Sir Cumference

Hah, used to spend long minutes thinking of a cool name.

The only two char names I remember fondly from back then:

Elemental_Wert (something of that variation) - Sorc
ArRoWsInYoUrHeAd (almost exactly like that) - Ama


----------



## Mkilbride

http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/the_guardian

Earn Exclusive Diablo III loot by doing this facebook competition...thingy.

Saw it somewhere else and posted.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Hah, used to spend long minutes thinking of a cool name.
> The only two char names I remember fondly from back then:
> Elemental_Wert (something of that variation) - Sorc
> ArRoWsInYoUrHeAd (almost exactly like that) - Ama


Let me guess. your DH will be named ArRoWtOtHeKnEe?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/the_guardian
> Earn Exclusive Diablo III loot by doing this facebook competition...thingy.
> Saw it somewhere else and posted.


Yeah it's... cool I guess. I made a DH banner.

I just want the crap unlocked so I can watch the videos


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Let me guess. your DH will be named ArRoWtOtHeKnEe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's... cool I guess. I made a DH banner.
> I just want the crap unlocked so I can watch the videos


haha. if it isnt taken, i may consider. probably without the upper/lower case letter combination lol


----------



## Lhino

I can't create a banner, it keeps getting stuck on 'enter info'. Any way to fix this?


----------



## JoeC

Finally getting myself a beta key for D3!!

Went to PAXEast yesterday and met crithto from the Blizzard D3 forum in the Nvidia freeplay area. Cool guy. Easy to talk to.

Anyway, they had 4 machines to play the demo and so many people wanted to try it, that they needed to expand it to another 6 machines. LOL.
After finishing the demo, they only let you play about 5 mins. or so to keep the line moving, I went over to him and asked about the sign-ups that they were taking
and he just took my battlenet account info and said that after they get back to their offices they are giving out keys to everyone that signed up.

Couldn't ask for anything more.

anyway....


----------



## DoomDash

Pre-ordered a CE, and I will be getting another for my girlfriend. I'm excited to play with friends but after playing beta I don't know how excited I am for the actual game.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Pre-ordered a CE, and I will be getting another for my girlfriend. I'm excited to play with friends but after playing beta I don't know how excited I am for the actual game.


What about the game concerns you?


----------



## Mkilbride

Probably because it will dry up his social life.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> What about the game concerns you?


I don't think I can pinpoint one big reason, and maybe it has a lot to do with it just being a very very small beta, but I just am not excited for the game. I'd say it's a list of things that worry me or I don't know if I like yet.

I don't know if I like the lack of a skill tree, it makes me feel like their is no uniqueness to building a smart character if you can just swap skills to do whatever setups are hot. One of the biggest problems is only 4 players. Personally I probably could think of 12 players I'd like to play with at the same time, not 4. I was hoping for an upgrade in the numbers, not a decline. I also don't know if I like the market place. I would have rather seen blizzard try and battle selling items a few steps higher, rather than selling out and trying to get a piece of that pie. I don't see any advantages to a system that makes so easy to get what you need if you are willing to pay. Maybe it's because I quit DII LOD long before the market / bots / ect took off, but the reason I kept playing then was because of that feeling of uniqueness, having a weapon someone didn't, having a very good character build that actually took you awhile to plan and level. Now all that I feel like will be gone. I'm not saying Diablo II didn't end up that way but when I played it certainly wasn't that developed or discovered. I really wonder/worry what the late game will be like as well.

I hope I'm wrong, I'd gladly rather enjoy the game as much as I did Diablo II, but I'm skeptical. Looking forward to Heart of the Swarm more right now, a lot more.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think I can pinpoint one big reason, and maybe it has a lot to do with it just being a very very small beta, but I just am not excited for the game. I'd say it's a list of things that worry me or I don't know if I like yet.
> I don't know if I like the lack of a skill tree, it makes me feel like their is no uniqueness to building a smart character if you can just swap skills to do whatever setups are hot. One of the biggest problems is only 4 players. Personally I probably could think of 12 players I'd like to play with at the same time, not 4. I was hoping for an upgrade in the numbers, not a decline. I also don't know if I like the market place. I would have rather seen blizzard try and battle selling items a few steps higher, rather than selling out and trying to get a piece of that pie. I don't see any advantages to a system that makes so easy to get what you need if you are willing to pay. Maybe it's because I quit DII LOD long before the market / bots / ect took off, but the reason I kept playing then was because of that feeling of uniqueness, having a weapon someone didn't, having a very good character build that actually took you awhile to plan and level. Now all that I feel like will be gone. I'm not saying Diablo II didn't end up that way but when I played it certainly wasn't that developed or discovered. I really wonder/worry what the late game will be like as well.
> I hope I'm wrong, I'd gladly rather enjoy the game as much as I did Diablo II, but I'm skeptical. Looking forward to Heart of the Swarm more right now, a lot more.


Blizzard is aware of people's concerns with the lack of a skill tree and that you can just swap skills. They are working on a system called Nephalem Valor that encourages you to stick with your current build.

I was pretty hesitant to embrace the 4 player limit as well but after thinking about it I actually like it. The spells that you use and the items that you're equipped with are now much more important. You can't just blindly throw your attacks/spells around because you have 7 other people in your party. It places more importance on each player in the game. That said, I'm also sure that I will have more than 3 friends that I will want to play with. It is a give and take.

It is better for Blizzard to embrace the marketplace as opposed to fighting it. There is nothing they can do about 3rd party websites such as d2jsp. These sites were a huge part of DII and they will still exist in DIII. Why fight it? They might as well embrace it and implement it directly into the game so players can have a better experience rather than visiting a 3rd party site. I'm also pretty sure that these sites existed while you were playing, you just didn't notice. You could do the same with DIII. If you don't want to use the marketplace then don't use it, no one if forcing you to.

All that said, you do have valid concerns. Just don't let them prevent you from trying the game, hopefully Blizzard/DIII will eliminate them. It would be a shame if you didn't try the game at all.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Blizzard is aware of people's concerns with the lack of a skill tree and that you can just swap skills. They are working on a system called Nephalem Valor that encourages you to stick with your current build.
> I was pretty hesitant to embrace the 4 player limit as well but after thinking about it I actually like it. The spells that you use and the items that you're equipped with are now much more important. You can't just blindly throw your attacks/spells around because you have 7 other people in your party. It places more importance on each player in the game. That said, I'm also sure that I will have more than 3 friends that I will want to play with. It is a give and take.
> It is better for Blizzard to embrace the marketplace as opposed to fighting it. There is nothing they can do about 3rd party websites such as d2jsp. These sites were a huge part of DII and they will still exist in DIII. Why fight it? They might as well embrace it and implement it directly into the game so players can have a better experience rather than visiting a 3rd party site. I'm also pretty sure that these sites existed while you were playing, you just didn't notice. You could do the same with DIII. If you don't want to use the marketplace then don't use it, no one if forcing you to.
> All that said, you do have valid concerns. Just don't let them prevent you from trying the game, hopefully Blizzard/DIII will eliminate them. It would be a shame if you didn't try the game at all.


Don't worry I'm not so close minded where I won't try the game and decide with the final product ( and probably many patches ). I already have a CE pre-ordered, and I will get a second copy for my girlfriend. It's just at this point the main reason I want it isn't the game itself, it's the fact that all my friends will play it. Something that I can't say about my true love Starcraft II ( hard to get into esp higher levels ).

So for that I'm sure D3 will be great. Also Blizzard made me happy as a long time SC fan for the most part with SCII, so I have faith they could do the same with DII to D3.


----------



## Jinny1

Guys i'm just wondering how long this game takes to load levels and start the game.

I bought a new SSD and contemplating whether i should bother putting this game on my SSD if it doesn't take long at all to load levels and start games.

thanks


----------



## Tchernobyl

To initially load your game after character selection, it was 10 or so sec, but that is likely more to do with server connection. Otherwise , no real discernible delay.


----------



## machinehead

I think the 4 person limit will be good. It's a lot harder to be carried and you have to know how to play with just 4 people. Should make the game play less of a zerg and more of a cooperative chess match.

I really hope there is enough content. The first 2 games were light on content, and even wow has been light on content over the years.

Lack of pvp at launch is gonna suck, but I understand why they have to do it.

One thing I hated in d2 was u were stuck with your skill tree forever









The only way to defeat the outside websites and ebayers selling gear is to make it all BoP, but that would make some of the hard core ol skoolers angee.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Guys i'm just wondering how long this game takes to load levels and start the game.
> I bought a new SSD and contemplating whether i should bother putting this game on my SSD if it doesn't take long at all to load levels and start games.
> thanks


I haven't played the beta recently but I'm pretty sure it loads fast on my sig rig. I'd probably remember if I had long load times and things of the like. I wouldn't worry about that if I were you, SSDs are pretty small and Diablo is probably going to be a huge installation. Plus once games load the first time they are generally faster every time thereafter as long as your game is still open.

Reminds me of Dota 2. It takes a while to initially launch the game and then load into a game but its fast after the first time. I actually make sure to observe a game for a moment so it loads fast when I join an actual game. I think that made sense haha.

Edit - By the way it appears the barb has caught up to the wizard in the poll.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I think the 4 person limit will be good. It's a lot harder to be carried and you have to know how to play with just 4 people. Should make the game play less of a zerg and more of a cooperative chess match.
> I really hope there is enough content. The first 2 games were light on content, and even wow has been light on content over the years.
> Lack of pvp at launch is gonna suck, but I understand why they have to do it.
> One thing I hated in d2 was u were stuck with your skill tree forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to defeat the outside websites and ebayers selling gear is to make it all BoP, but that would make some of the hard core ol skoolers angee.


As far as content goes, it will be very similar to D2, except we will have one more difficulty level. A ton of content isn't what makes Diablo good, the fact that it's all replayable through the roof is the great part.

Making gear BoP would ruin Diablo. Diablo is about finding items and trading them. Nothing worse than finding a nice bow on a barbarian only to not be able to hand it to your demon hunter buddy.

I don't think I'd even play D3 if gear was BoP. :O


----------



## Zulli85

BoP means..?


----------



## Tchernobyl

So according to the poll, most of you want to play nearly naked burly sweaty men?


----------



## Mkilbride

If gear was BoP, no one would play Diablo III.

BoP is horrible game design, even in a MMO, unless it's a quest item.

One of the best points of FFXI was no BoP. So you could buy gear, use it for while you need it, and either give it to a friend, keep it for a lower level character of yours, or sell it.

Items had a history. You could just imagine how many people had that piece of armor before you.

You wouldn't just anger the hardcore people, but everyone.

Besides, BoP would make no sense with the RMAH
Quote:


> The only way to defeat the outside websites and ebayers selling gear is to make it all BoP, but that would make some of the hard core ol skoolers angee.


And yeah, the RMAH will take alot of their business. -Alot-.


----------



## machinehead

To clarify I don't want BoP either just stating thats the only real way to kill the whole selling of goods thing that blizz is trying to thwart.


----------



## machinehead

Hey man u want this leet weapon I don't need it anymore i got better.

Um...didnt u use that at the raid last night? No thanks.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> So according to the poll, most of you want to play nearly naked burly sweaty men?


Yes. Better than playing glorified ferries.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> BoP means..?


Bind on Pickup. It's a mechanic introduced in WoW. When you pick the item up, you cannot use it on other characters or trade it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Bind on Pickup. It's a mechanic introduced in WoW. When you pick the item up, you cannot use it on other characters or trade it.


Oh wow okay. That sounds like it would be awful in DIII haha.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> BoP means..?


Bind on pickup.

When you pick an item up you can't trade it to other chars or players.

Edit: I apparently didn't read this page before replying


----------



## nerdybeat

Pretty good video. Funny how all the D2 footage has the character(s) walking instead of auto running. Also they were a bit off in the character comparisons, but whatever. Basic overview is basic. Beta is officially boring and I am getting ready for D3.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

after watchin the vid im not sure if i want to get d3 now...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *snip*


Great video for starters there.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> after watchin the vid im not sure if i want to get d3 now...


Explain yourself.

I really can't find anything negative in that video besides the lack of a skill tree (in some people's opinion that's negative).


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Explain yourself.
> I really can't find anything negative in that video besides the lack of a skill tree (in some people's opinion that's negative).


it seems like they tried to make it more like WoW just an over head perspective by the looks of things it dont seem like the diablo of old


----------



## rusky1

Not sure if it's been posted yet but there's a new Demon Hunter video available:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/demon-hunter/


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> it seems like they tried to make it more like WoW just an over head perspective by the looks of things it dont seem like the diablo of old


I still cannot understand how people look at diablo 3 and see WOW. I've played all of them, From D1/hellfire to D3, including D2/Xpac and WOW and all the xpacs, and D3 has INFINITELY MORE to do with Diablo than it does with WOW.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I still cannot understand how people look at diablo 3 and see WOW. I've played all of them, From D1/hellfire to D3, including D2/Xpac and WOW and all the xpacs, and D3 has INFINITELY MORE to do with Diablo than it does with WOW.


+1


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I still cannot understand how people look at diablo 3 and see WOW. I've played all of them, From D1/hellfire to D3, including D2/Xpac and WOW and all the xpacs, and D3 has INFINITELY MORE to do with Diablo than it does with WOW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> +1


+1 more.


----------



## Crazy9000

Someone was kind enough to let me use their beta account, and I can now say it really is nothing like WoW. Good thing too, since I never found WoW enjoyable.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I still cannot understand how people look at diablo 3 and see WOW. I've played all of them, From D1/hellfire to D3, including D2/Xpac and WOW and all the xpacs, and D3 has INFINITELY MORE to do with Diablo than it does with WOW.


I think most people who say it looks too much like wow haven't played D2 lately and have forgotten what it was like. I haven't played D3 yet, but I do know they will incorporate some of the things they learned from wow into D3.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> it seems like they tried to make it more like WoW just an over head perspective by the looks of things it dont seem like the diablo of old


Maybe you'll just have to try the game out for yourself man, because I guarantee you, it doesn't feel like WoW one bit.









There's been a bit of spark on the forums regarding stash size, and it's an excellent talking point and definitely is going to be one of the biggest issues VERY shortly after release.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4365752540

So a few beta patches ago Blizzard decided that "Hey, we really don't need all this stash space!" and reduced the number of expandable stash tabs for accounts. Their reasoning?
Quote:


> We reevaluated average character and account storage space requirements, and found it necessary to ensure we could handle what we anticipate will be a large amount of data very quickly after release.


"Because storing items is *that* intensive on the database guys!" This sounds like a very poor excuse to me. They're bound to increase the stash size eventually, it's inevitable. Whether it be by microtransaction or expansion pack, it will happen.

I know that I will run out of stash space within a month or two after release. I love to save items for other characters, and since it's all one shared stash I will probably sort it into a tab for each character as best as I can (would've been perfect with 5 tabs in the previous build, but now there are 3).



What do you guys think?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Maybe you'll just have to try the game out for yourself man, because I guarantee you, it doesn't feel like WoW one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been a bit of spark on the forums regarding stash size, and it's an excellent talking point and definitely is going to be one of the biggest issues VERY shortly after release.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4365752540
> So a few beta patches ago Blizzard decided that "Hey, we really don't need all this stash space!" and reduced the number of expandable stash tabs for accounts. Their reasoning?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We reevaluated average character and account storage space requirements, and found it necessary to ensure we could handle what we anticipate will be a large amount of data very quickly after release.
> 
> 
> 
> "Because storing items is *that* intensive on the database guys!" This sounds like a very poor excuse to me. They're bound to increase the stash size eventually, it's inevitable. Whether it be by microtransaction or expansion pack, it will happen.
> I know that I will run out of stash space within a month or two after release. I love to save items for other characters, and since it's all one shared stash I will probably sort it into a tab for each character as best as I can (would've been perfect with 5 tabs in the previous build, but now there are 3).
> 
> What do you guys think?
Click to expand...

Depending on how much I get into the game, I would buy another copy just for more stash space. lol


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Depending on how much I get into the game, I would buy another copy just for more stash space. lol


I am considering this as well, however, of course I would rather just have more tabs


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys there is a 'competition' on the BlizzardCS twitter account for Diablo 3 beta keys. I just missed today's key







, but I will keep trying. I do not want to deny other people here a chance so I will spread the word, check this link for full details: http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/4365748549. Good luck everyone!


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys there is a 'competition' on the BlizzardCS twitter account for Diablo 3 beta keys. I just missed today's key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I will keep trying. I do not want to deny other people here a chance so I will spread the word, check this link for full details: http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/4365748549. Good luck everyone!


With Diablo 3 out in a month I've given up on getting or caring about beta keys. That said good luck for those still trying.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I still cannot understand how people look at diablo 3 and see WOW. I've played all of them, From D1/hellfire to D3, including D2/Xpac and WOW and all the xpacs, and D3 has INFINITELY MORE to do with Diablo than it does with WOW.


Another +1. People have been influenced so heavily by the explosion of WoW that they fear everything Blizzard does is influenced by it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Maybe you'll just have to try the game out for yourself man, because I guarantee you, it doesn't feel like WoW one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been a bit of spark on the forums regarding stash size, and it's an excellent talking point and definitely is going to be one of the biggest issues VERY shortly after release.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4365752540
> So a few beta patches ago Blizzard decided that "Hey, we really don't need all this stash space!" and reduced the number of expandable stash tabs for accounts. Their reasoning?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We reevaluated average character and account storage space requirements, and found it necessary to ensure we could handle what we anticipate will be a large amount of data very quickly after release.
> 
> 
> 
> "Because storing items is *that* intensive on the database guys!" This sounds like a very poor excuse to me. They're bound to increase the stash size eventually, it's inevitable. Whether it be by microtransaction or expansion pack, it will happen.
> I know that I will run out of stash space within a month or two after release. I love to save items for other characters, and since it's all one shared stash I will probably sort it into a tab for each character as best as I can (would've been perfect with 5 tabs in the previous build, but now there are 3).
> 
> What do you guys think?
Click to expand...

I'm willing to bet they reduced the number of tabs so they could increase it later on with an expansion. Wouldn't surprise me at all if this were the case.

IGN has a barbarian spotlight video up, a must watch. I haven't seen some of these monsters/environments and there is a BIG monster at the end of the vid. Holy crap.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/09/diablo-iii-barbarian-spotlight-video


----------



## Mkilbride

IGN sucks ass.

That video sucks ass.

Barbarian Spotlight video.

2+ minute video.

Less than 15 seconds of gameplay is shown.

Rest of the video is some guy talking out his ass. Seriously annoying. I have such an issue with people who dub over videos like that...we don't care about your comments, what you think. We want to watch the video, see the content...listen to the in-game effects and see the game without a bunch of ad's plastered around it.

That video is 1 minute and 45 seconds of them talking about IGN.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> IGN sucks ass.
> That video sucks ass.
> Barbarian Spotlight video.
> 2+ minute video.
> Less than 15 seconds of gameplay is shown.
> Rest of the video is some guy talking out his ass. Seriously annoying. I have such an issue with people who dub over videos like that...we don't care about your comments, what you think. We want to watch the video, see the content...listen to the in-game effects and see the game without a bunch of ad's plastered around it.
> That video is 1 minute and 45 seconds of them talking about IGN.


....................................?

The vid is 3:23. About 2 minutes of it is gameplay. This guy is clearly within Blizzard so I don't know why you are complaining about what he says? It is a Barbarian spotlight vid. I see 0 ads?

Did you watch a different video or something?

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/09/diablo-iii-barbarian-spotlight-video


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> IGN sucks ass.
> That video sucks ass.
> Barbarian Spotlight video.
> 2+ minute video.
> Less than 15 seconds of gameplay is shown.
> Rest of the video is some guy talking out his ass. Seriously annoying. I have such an issue with people who dub over videos like that...we don't care about your comments, what you think. We want to watch the video, see the content...listen to the in-game effects and see the game without a bunch of ad's plastered around it.
> That video is 1 minute and 45 seconds of them talking about IGN.


Their video "reviews" are the same way. I'm not sure how you can review a game in a 90 second video.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Another +1. People have been influenced so heavily by the explosion of WoW that they fear everything Blizzard does is influenced by it.
> I'm willing to bet they reduced the number of tabs so they could increase it later on with an expansion. Wouldn't surprise me at all if this were the case.
> IGN has a barbarian spotlight video up, a must watch. I haven't seen some of these monsters/environments and there is a BIG monster at the end of the vid. Holy crap.
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/09/diablo-iii-barbarian-spotlight-video


That was a sweet video. I didn't have sound but lots of new footage there!









Edit: and apparently people didn't like it...?

Perhaps it was better to have watched it without sound


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Their video "reviews" are the same way. I'm not sure how you can review a game in a 90 second video.


It is a quick overview of 1 class of the game. And the vid is 3 minutes 23 seconds.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That was a sweet video. I didn't have sound but lots of new footage there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: and apparently people didn't like it...?
> Perhaps it was better to have watched it without sound


Yeah I'm really confused as to why people dislike the video.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I think it is a typical case of "something i don't like about the game, hate everything about it"?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I think it is a typical case of "something i don't like about the game, hate everything about it"?


Like that never happens.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> With Diablo 3 out in a month I've given up on getting or caring about beta keys. That said good luck for those still trying.


Me too.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Me too.


The fact that they're giving out *8 whole keys* through sweepstakes this week is just a slap in the face.
Quote:


> Looking for one more chance to slay Diablo's minions before the game launches? Well here's that chance! We have *8 Diablo III beta keys* to give away&#8230; and here's where you come in.
> From Monday, April 9 through Friday, April 13 between the hours of 10 a.m. & 7 p.m. PDT, the
> @BlizzardCS Twitter account will post a series of Diablo III beta keys at random times throughout the week. If you're the first to claim the key in your Battle.net account, you're in the beta! There will be no warning when a key is coming, so be sure to follow along closely.
> 
> The Diablo III beta keys we post will be up for grabs on a first-come, first-serve basis. Once a key has been claimed and added to a Battle.net account, that key will no longer available.
> 
> What you need to know
> - Start Date: Monday, April 9
> - End Date: Friday, April 13
> - Time: 10 a.m. - 7 p.m. PDT
> - 1 key will be posted at random each day on Monday and Tuesday
> - 2 keys will be posted at random each day Wednesday through Friday
> 
> How to attempt to claim the key:
> 1. Log in to Battle.net account management for your region.
> 2. From the "Games & Codes" drop-down menu, select "Add or Upgrade a Game"
> 3. Under "Activate a Game Key", enter the key code into the box and click "Activate Game"
> 
> If you're the lucky person who successfully claims the key, you will have the option to download the client once the Diablo III beta is attached to your account.
> 
> Keep an eye on @BlizzardCS for the key - and good luck!


Meanwhile over in kiddy land...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A few days ago Blizzard revealed that over 300,000 invites to the new WoW Panda Pack beta had been sent out, chiefly to players who had purchased the annual pass (thus earning them a free copy of D3 as well). Today Bashiok tweeted that another 250,000 invites were flying to those annual pass people.

250,000 additional Mists of #Pandaria beta invites going out now to Annual Pass holders.
As Panda beta access was listed as one of the perks for WoW annual pass buyers, and they sold more than one million of those, this isn't a surprise. Still, it's hard not to compare the tsunami-sized waves going out in just the first days of this WoW beta, to the feeble trickles we've seen during the entire 7+ months of the D3 beta. Blizzard hasn't shared the total figures, but I'd be surprised if there are even 100k Diablo 3 Beta accounts in total. We saw invites going out in handfuls last year, and while Blizzard finally began to give them out in blocks of 50, with a few 100 or even 500 blocks to some gaming sites, it takes a LOT of those to get up to even 50k or 100k. Which might have seemed like a lot, until you saw that they sent out 250k WoW invites just today.

Obviously there were technical issues with ramping up the (still sketchy) D3 B.net servers, but the massive disparity in these Beta invite numbers reinforces the impression you get when attending Blizzcon - that supporting the Diablo community is a very second-tier priority for Blizzard, compared to their WoW golden goose. (And maybe even to Starcraft?) Can we really blame them, though? After all, everyone who made D1 and D2 at Bliz North is long gone, and all those WoW beta invites are going to paying customers, while we're still just a bunch of "10 years of D2 B.net" freeloaders, in their eyes.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/mega-waves-of-wowpanda-beta-keys

Granted WoW is a bigger game, come on, can't you do better than 8 keys?


----------



## waylo88

Yeah, the lack of keys is lame. I got excited when I saw that link but then when I read what was actually going on, I said forget it. Eight total keys and they have 140,000+ followers, not really worth the time, what with watching their Twitter like a hawk 24/7 hoping you can be the fastest. I've been subbed to the beta forever but still cant get a damn key. I've pretty much just given up at this point.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I still cannot understand how people look at diablo 3 and see WOW. I've played all of them, From D1/hellfire to D3, including D2/Xpac and WOW and all the xpacs, and D3 has INFINITELY MORE to do with Diablo than it does with WOW.


dont let these guyz bother you, their opinion isnt worth anything in the long run anyways, they have no idea what they would be passing up if they keep goin on about it like that. unlike us they dont see the big picture yet.


----------



## zoodecks

also I hope you guyz went on the battle.net site recently and made your own custom demon hunter banners, cant do it now it was a limited time only offer


----------



## Zulli85

I thought the 8 key giveaway was a joke to be honest. I also thought it was a typo for like 800 or something haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> also I hope you guyz went on the battle.net site recently and made your own custom demon hunter banners, cant do it now it was a limited time only offer


I made a banner as well. Not really sure what the point of it is but I guess it was cool. As far as I know the banners are attached to your B.net account and they will be displayed somewhere in game.

Edit - Forgot to mention that beta patch 16 is coming tonight and the changelog is available. Nothing major has been added, mostly a bunch of balance changes and the ability to check your fps in game. (ctrl+r)

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-beta-patch-notes


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> also I hope you guyz went on the battle.net site recently and made your own custom demon hunter banners, cant do it now it was a limited time only offer


You must have missed this part:
Quote:


> *There will be a short grace period shortly before the game's release where you'll be able to make up for any sigils you might have missed.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4679163/Darkness_Falls_Heroes_Rise-4_5_2012#blog


----------



## Zulli85

Found this limited edition guide book. Only found out about it because the kid at Gamestop tried to sell me one. I was like "Huh?? What is this kid talking about.." Think I saw it for like $22 at Amazon.

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/strategy-guides/diablo-iii-limited-edition-official-strategy-guide/92710


----------



## Mkilbride

Yeah, I like the look of it.

But knowing Diablo III, it will be outdated 8 months later and nearly useless. Plus, Wikia.

Even if you like having those things, so much of it will be inaccurate with balances, content, ect.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Yeah, I like the look of it.
> But knowing Diablo III, it will be outdated 8 months later and nearly useless. Plus, Wikia.
> Even if you like having those things, so much of it will be inaccurate with balances, content, ect.


My thoughts as well. Information on the internet will always be more up to date. But some people just like to collect as much as possible.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Only about 1 hour left before they change over the sigil to get at http://reveal.diablo3.com Now's the time to get the one from the Demon Hunter if you haven't yet.









From the looks of the image on the landing page it looks like the next one will be for the Barbarian.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Only about 1 hour left before they change over the sigil to get at http://reveal.diablo3.com Now's the time to get the one from the Demon Hunter if you haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of the image on the landing page it looks like the next one will be for the Barbarian.


I'm assuming they will go in the order of the video releases (we got barb yesterday on IGN).


----------



## waylo88

And there goes todays ONE key on Twitter. Dont worry though, tomorrow they're giving out TWO keys.









Such a joke.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> And there goes todays ONE key on Twitter. Dont worry though, tomorrow they're giving out TWO keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a joke.


----------



## Mkilbride

Why is it a joke?

They've given out over half a million beta keys already.

I think that's enough to test the servers.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> Only about 1 hour left before they change over the sigil to get at http://reveal.diablo3.com Now's the time to get the one from the Demon Hunter if you haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the looks of the image on the landing page it looks like the next one will be for the Barbarian.


Thanks for the info, I'll make sure to make one soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Why is it a joke?
> They've given out over half a million beta keys already.
> I think that's enough to test the servers.


It is a joke because they are giving away a whopping 8 keys when there are probably tens of thousands (or more) players that would kill to have one. If they have 500,000 keys out there already 8 keys doesn't even qualify as a drop in the bucket. Kind of dumb, IMO.


----------



## Mkilbride

Because it's a month to release.

The point of the beta was to let people test the game, stress their servers.

Not for your enjoyment.

The fact they are even giving away any more keys is simply showing how well they treat their fans.


----------



## waylo88

Treating your fans well would be giving a beta key to those who have it pre-ordered.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Because it's a month to release.
> The point of the beta was to let people test the game, stress their servers.
> Not for your enjoyment.
> The fact they are even giving away any more keys is simply showing how well they treat their fans.


Doesn't change the fact that 8 keys is just a tease to the tons of players that would love to have one. It doesn't matter anyway as the game is close to release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Treating your fans well would be giving a beta key to those who have it pre-ordered.


+1. That would probably be a ton of keys to give out though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Why is it a joke?
> They've given out over half a million beta keys already.
> I think that's enough to test the servers.












The most we know for sure that have been given out is the 100k NA invites a while back. I don't recall if they released numbers of keys given to fansites.

Also, no, it's not enough. Especially when most of the players with beta keys played through 1-2 times and never touched it again.

I don't know what is needed for Blizz to test for stability, but I guarantee they haven't tested anywhere near what will be playing on launch day.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most we know for sure that have been given out is the 100k NA invites a while back. I don't recall if they released numbers of keys given to fansites.
> Also, no, it's not enough. Especially when most of the players with beta keys played through 1-2 times and never touched it again.
> I don't know what is needed for Blizz to test for stability, but I guarantee they haven't tested anywhere near what will be playing on launch day.


Presumably the beta would be on just a few servers, and the full compliment would scale properly with the added load.


----------



## firestorm1

lets hope so. remember, wow wasnt a peach when it first launched.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys do you that a ping of ~200 will give me a major disadvantage in a game like this? I am from South Africa and I believe that there will DEFINITELY not be any servers going up near my country. I play in Europe with games like DotA 2, Starcraft 2 (and others that have restricted server locations). Thanks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys do you that a ping of ~200 will give me a major disadvantage in a game like this? I am from South Africa and I believe that there will DEFINITELY not be any servers going up near my country. I play in Europe with games like DotA 2, Starcraft 2 (and others that have restricted server locations). Thanks.


200 ping is fine, i played on some European diablo II servers without any problems. If you go much higher you will start to noticed delayed actions though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys do you that a ping of ~200 will give me a major disadvantage in a game like this? I am from South Africa and I believe that there will DEFINITELY not be any servers going up near my country. I play in Europe with games like DotA 2, Starcraft 2 (and others that have restricted server locations). Thanks.


Shouldn't be a big deal in PvE although maybe it'll become an issue in the hard and inferno difficulties. PvP won't be out upon release but you might have a hard time with that as well. 200 ping isn't _that_ bad though.

Last night I played a Dota 2 game with 150ish ping and it was driving me nuts. You lose the instant control that you've got over your hero and in a game like Dota it is a big deal.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most we know for sure that have been given out is the 100k NA invites a while back. I don't recall if they released numbers of keys given to fansites.
> Also, no, it's not enough. Especially when most of the players with beta keys played through 1-2 times and never touched it again.
> I don't know what is needed for Blizz to test for stability, but I guarantee they haven't tested anywhere near what will be playing on launch day.


quoted for truth.

I got a beta key and I played through the first part of Act I (as far as the beta would let you go) with one character. Had fun and enjoyed it but I was simply jonsing for some action rpg time. I really didn't want to ruin the full experience later. So yeah I'm def one of those who have not touched it since after the first two days of having access.


----------



## thepoopscooper

i cant wait for diablo three!!! i've been playing through diablo 2 with my bro, but it can't subside the anticipation! we just defeated diablo and are on our way to baal! diablo three is going to be so fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> i cant wait for diablo three!!! i've been playing through diablo 2 with my bro, but it can't subside the anticipation! we just defeated diablo and are on our way to baal! diablo three is going to be so fun.


I've been playing Diablo II the past week or two as well. I set myself up a private server running a lightly modded version so I have a chance of finding High runes when playing solo. I think i'll make a hammerdin once I find jah and ber, whenever that will be.

Anyone else been playing Diablo II?


----------



## WBaS

Not to beat a dead horse, but going back to the beta keys... It's fairly obvious why they're giving out such a small number of keys right now and why they've chosen such a popular media to compete on. They are clearly trying to build hype up just before release. An additional 8 keys will do nothing to stress test the servers when we're talking about 100,000+ keys already being released, which means they're giving away at most 0.008% of the keys right now (8/100,000 x 100). In its own way, it's a smart strategy. In another way, it annoys people like me who realize what's really going on. But either way, I will be buying the game (already happily pre-ordered).

And Crazy9000, I've thought about going back to D2, but the graphics (800x600) really bother me on the 22" monitor. Not to mention all the hacks, huge patch changes since I've last played (pre Uber), and small time frame (relatively) before D3 release.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse, but going back to the beta keys... It's fairly obvious why they're giving out such a small number of keys right now and why they've chosen such a popular media to compete on. They are clearly trying to build hype up just before release. An additional 8 keys will do nothing to stress test the servers when we're talking about 100,000+ keys already being released, which means they're giving away at most 0.008% of the keys right now (8/100,000 x 100). In its own way, it's a smart strategy. In another way, it annoys people like me who realize what's really going on. But either way, I will be buying the game (already happily pre-ordered).
> And Crazy9000, I've thought about going back to D2, but the graphics (800x600) really bother me on the 22" monitor. Not to mention all the hacks, huge patch changes since I've last played (pre Uber), and small time frame (relatively) before D3 release.


They would actually get many more participants if it wasn't literally impossible to get one of the 8 keys. Think about it, if each one of the 8 keys had 25 uses, they would have many times more people actually following and trying to get them. And what would 200 more keys do? I'll tell you, it would stress their servers by adding a whole 200 more players for a day or two!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> And Crazy9000, I've thought about going back to D2, but the graphics (800x600) really bother me on the 22" monitor. Not to mention all the hacks, huge patch changes since I've last played (pre Uber), and small time frame (relatively) before D3 release.


There's a mod to change the res, but due to how D2 is coded, it just makes it so you can see more.

looks like this:


----------



## Zulli85

Just found this interesting blue post at the Battle.net forums. Apparently they are going to add a content patch to DII (2) and they are asking people would they would like to see in it. Hmm.

http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topicId=15443288961


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just found this interesting blue post at the Battle.net forums. Apparently they are going to add a content patch to DII (2) and they are asking people would they would like to see in it. Hmm.
> http://forums.battle.net/thread.html?topicId=15443288961


Whaaaat?!

Was this supposed to be posted on the first of the month!?

Edit: My 1 request, support for high resolutions!









One can dream, right?

Edit2: Dude... this post is from 2009. -_-


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's a mod to change the res, but due to how D2 is coded, it just makes it so you can see more.
> looks like this:


i cant even play d2 on my rig with w7. it just crashes with an unhandled exception error and ive done all the tricks to get it to work.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i cant even play d2 on my rig with w7. it just crashes with an unhandled exception error and ive done all the tricks to get it to work.


unhandled exception usually means something is wrong with your install, and probably isn't win7 related. In my experience you need to run it in windowed mode or get an opengl wrapper to run it well in win7, but win7 won't make it crash with an error.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's a mod to change the res, but due to how D2 is coded, it just makes it so you can see more.
> looks like this:


So can you use that mod on Bnet or is that just for single player? (Didn't watch whole video sorry).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> i cant even play d2 on my rig with w7. it just crashes with an unhandled exception error and ive done all the tricks to get it to work.


Also, have you tried running it as an admin by right clicking on the shortcut and selecting "Run as administrator"? Sometimes for things to install correctly you need to run the install file as admin as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> So can you use that mod on Bnet or is that just for single player? (Didn't watch whole video sorry).


No need to watch whole thing, should get idea of what it does fairly quick







. It changes the .exe so it should fail the version check on battlenet.


----------



## Nethermir

a vid featuring the barbarian


----------



## godofdeath

just noticed my acct got the d3 beta lol a lil late


----------



## Zulli85

Just saw this on YT, going to watch it now.






Edit - Apparently this video was filmed months ago but only got posted recently. Strange.


----------



## Mkilbride

So everyone who pre-ordered should get a beta key?

Blizzard said they already have 5 million pre-orders.

Do, you want them to basically just give 5 million people access right now? No.

The beta is not intended for people to all have a great time with. If you can, that's wonderful. It's for testing features, and for months now, it's constantly changed from build to build.

Sides, alot of people would just pre-order for a key then cancel. Unless they do a pre-purchase thing like GW, but that's alot to change this close to release.

I don't think it's fair to expect Blizzard to host 5 million people for free...and you shouldn't either.


----------



## waylo88

An analyst predicting they'll sell five million copies in the first year is a lot different than five million pre-orders bud. They don't have five million pre-orders.

http://www.vgchartz.com/preorders/

553,761 pre-orders. Dont feel bad though, you were only slightly off.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> An analyst predicting they'll sell five million copies in the first year is a lot different than five million pre-orders bud. They don't have five million pre-orders.
> http://www.vgchartz.com/preorders/
> 553,761 pre-orders. Dont feel bad though, you were only slightly off.


as I see that is us pre-order chart. What about worldwide?

+ in this last month number of pre-orders could go double.


----------



## waylo88

Factor in another 250K at most worldwide and you still haven't broken the 1M mark let alone even come remotely close to hitting the 5M mark that guy was babbling about. You guys have to realize, this is a PC ONLY game. Their customer base is much, much, much smaller without any console gamers. They'll be lucky to hit 1M total pre-orders world-wide by launch (1M is still a huge number and fantastic for PC gaming, but it's a far stretch to 5M).


----------



## firestorm1

im willing to bet the pre-order total is alot more for asia and europe, expecially asia. we all know how those guys like to game.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> im willing to bet the pre-order total is alot more for asia and europe, expecially asia. we all know how those guys like to game.


That said, piracy is much more of a factor in foreign markets as well. Also, I'd imagine people in Asia are more likely to play at a LAN cafe than pre-order.


----------



## Mkilbride

http://www.vgchartz.com/article/81021/starcraft-ii-hits-800000-pre-orders-in-the-americas/

A month before release.

And yes, it's PC only, but StarCraft II broke sales records as well and sold poorly in Korea. Diablo III is better here, in the west, so I imagine just in America, it'd reach 1 million pre-orders soon, and we must rememebr, even my link, vgchartz is an estimate, they say it right on the site. They have no Official data.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

800k is a tiny amount short of 5 million


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/article/81021/starcraft-ii-hits-800000-pre-orders-in-the-americas/
> A month before release.
> And yes, it's PC only, but StarCraft II broke sales records as well and sold poorly in Korea. Diablo III is better here, in the west, so I imagine just in America, it'd reach 1 million pre-orders soon, and we must rememebr, even my link, vgchartz is an estimate, they say it right on the site. They have no Official data.


And you're still over 4 million off in your previous statement


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just saw this on YT, going to watch it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Apparently this video was filmed months ago but only got posted recently. Strange.


Zulli this is from the 10% unlock on the launch site.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4858724/Darkness_Falls_Heroes_Rise_10_Unlock-4_10_2012#blog

It was filmed feb 2011, and I didn't realize this until about half way through lol.

Talking about how skill animations aren't finished and such, had me confused


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> That said, piracy is much more of a factor in foreign markets as well. Also, I'd imagine people in Asia are more likely to play at a LAN cafe than pre-order.


Except B.Net is *required* to play the game at all times. Meaning your account/cdkey has to be verified before playing. Piracy means nothing if the only way to play is through B.net.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Zulli this is from the 10% unlock on the launch site.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4858724/Darkness_Falls_Heroes_Rise_10_Unlock-4_10_2012#blog
> It was filmed feb 2011, and I didn't realize this until about half way through lol.
> Talking about how skill animations aren't finished and such, had me confused


Oh, well that makes sense then. I also realized about half way through that this is old stuff.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Also here is an update from inc.gamers.
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/tell-your-family-tell-your-friends

It includes the 10 unlocks that have been datamined, (just names and descriptions, not the actual content)

Minor spoiler alert..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



0% - April 5, 2012. Reveal page goes live.

10% - Developer Diary I, April 10.
Game Director Jay Wilson, Art Director Christian Lichtner, and Lead Software Engineer Jason Regier sat down last spring to discuss the state of Diablo III development in this exclusive first video installment of Developer Diaries.

20% - Diablo III: Book of Cain, April 14(ish)
The following comes from the bloodstained pages of Deckard Cain's own illustrated journal, Book of Cain. Brimming with forgotten knowledge, this tome puts forth the histories of Sanctuary and realms beyond in an attempt to forestall the End of Days.

30% - Developer Diary II, April 18(ish)
(No details yet revealed.)

40% - Developer Diary III, April 22(ish)
On May 3, 2011, Jay Wilson, Christian Lichtner, and Jason Regier reconvened to discuss some of their biggest challenges going into the Diablo III testing and localization phases in this third video installment of Developer Diaries.

50% - BlizzCast 17, April 26(ish)
Our own Rob Simpson talks Diablo III item, quest, and sound design with Senior Designer Jason Bender, Senior Sound Designer Kris Giampa, and Lead Content Designer Kevin Martens. What are the best ways to capture the sound of bones breaking? Find out in this BlizzCast 17 video exclusive.

60% - Diablo III: The Order, April 30(ish)
Explore this chilling excerpt from The Order, an upcoming novel recounting Deckard Cain's struggles against the forces of evil alongside his mysterious young charge, Leah. This story takes place years before the events of Diablo III.

70% - Developer Diary IV, May 3(ish)
With internal testing complete and the game launch rapidly approaching, Jay Wilson, Christian Lichtner, and Jason Regier share what they've learned over the course of Diablo III's development, how they'll spend their time after the game releases, and final thoughts they'd like to leave you with in this fourth video installment of Developer Diaries.
Developer Diary V

80% - DEV DIARY V NEEDS COPY FROM BLIZZARD, May 7(ish)

90% - Class Wallpapers, May 10(ish)
Congratulations! Your actions yield for you new treasures of true artistry. Choose any of the desktop wallpapers here to champion your favorite hero.

100% - Diablo: Wrath, May 14(ish)
Long before the creation of Sanctuary, the Eternal Conflict between angels and demons raged on for untold millennia. Blizzard Entertainment teamed up with renowned director Peter Chung and acclaimed animation studio Titmouse to create this unique vision of a fundamental moment in the battle between the High Heavens and the Burning Hells.



I'm very curious about the last on in the list. Should be pretty sweet!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Except B.Net is *required* to play the game at all times. Meaning your account/cdkey has to be verified before playing. Piracy means nothing if the only way to play is through B.net.
> Oh, well that makes sense then. I also realized about half way through that this is old stuff.


You know someone will figure out a way around B.Net. I'm not condoning it, but in the age we live in it's inevitable.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Except B.Net is *required* to play the game at all times. Meaning your account/cdkey has to be verified before playing. Piracy means nothing if the only way to play is through B.net.
> Oh, well that makes sense then. I also realized about half way through that this is old stuff.


As someone who's set up a private diablo II server, I can guarantee that will not stop a single pirate. Worst case scenario is people will have to connect to private servers- I bet there will be cracks that just skip the check all together though.


----------



## Mkilbride

Haha.

Wow

How do people still not get this?

They won't just find a way around it.

They will have to create a emulator for Diablo III. Much like a MMORPG Server emulator. Blizzard keeps AI, item drops, characters, monsters, ect, all server side, instead of client side like in Diablo II. It's essentially using a MMORPG like system for a ARPG.

The beta has been out for like half a year now; so far pirates have been able to...create a character...walk around town(not talk to anyone who initiate any quests), and spawn zombies(but not attack them)

So that's 6 months for the beta which has -no- protection.

It will be cracked, that is the nature of piracy.

But like most MMORPG server emulators, it will be very poor at the start; there will be very small communities, and it won't really feel that well compared to Diablo III. It'll require donations to keep a server going just like MMORPG server websites do; not alot of people will be to happy with that, one justification is that it's always cheaper on private servers...but 60$, one time buy, VS say, 5$ every month...then yeah, by the end of a year, you'll have paid for Diablo III...but not own a real copy. Plus, most MMO emulated servers suck. They either increase XP, drop rates, or flat-out sell the best items in the game, and some idiot buys it...or they just start putting in custom content, and then half the normal games content doesn't work.

Yes, Diablo III will be pirated....but not to the joy of anyone, I imagine. There have been games requiring emulators that aren't MMORPG's before; but those were ones that merely performed server checks.

Unlike those, Diablo III keeps -alot- of content server side, which crackers will need to first steal and download from Blizzard's 256bit encryption, not an easy task, but can be done. But they'll have to do that everytime new updates or expansions come out.

It will simply be a vastly inferior game, broken and deserted. Very few will play it. I imagine many will pirate it and realize it sucks...then buy the real game. So it works for Blizzard, I think.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> You know someone will figure out a way around B.Net. I'm not condoning it, but in the age we live in it's inevitable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> As someone who's set up a private diablo II server, I can guarantee that will not stop a single pirate. Worst case scenario is people will have to connect to private servers- I bet there will be cracks that just skip the check all together though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Haha.
> Wow
> How do people still not get this?
> They won't just find a way around it.
> They will have to create a emulator for Diablo III. Much like a MMORPG Server emulator. Blizzard keeps AI, item drops, characters, monsters, ect, all server side, instead of client side like in Diablo II. It's essentially using a MMORPG like system for a ARPG.
> The beta has been out for like half a year now; so far pirates have been able to...create a character...walk around town(not talk to anyone who initiate any quests), and spawn zombies(but not attack them)
> So that's 6 months for the beta which has -no- protection.
> It will be cracked, that is the nature of piracy.
> But like most MMORPG server emulators, it will be very poor at the start; there will be very small communities, and it won't really feel that well compared to Diablo III. It'll require donations to keep a server going just like MMORPG server websites do; not alot of people will be to happy with that, one justification is that it's always cheaper on private servers...but 60$, one time buy, VS say, 5$ every month...then yeah, by the end of a year, you'll have paid for Diablo III...but not own a real copy. Plus, most MMO emulated servers suck. They either increase XP, drop rates, or flat-out sell the best items in the game, and some idiot buys it...or they just start putting in custom content, and then half the normal games content doesn't work.
> Yes, Diablo III will be pirated....but not to the joy of anyone, I imagine. There have been games requiring emulators that aren't MMORPG's before; but those were ones that merely performed server checks.
> Unlike those, Diablo III keeps -alot- of content server side, which crackers will need to first steal and download from Blizzard's 256bit encryption, not an easy task, but can be done. But they'll have to do that everytime new updates or expansions come out.
> It will simply be a vastly inferior game, broken and deserted. Very few will play it. I imagine many will pirate it and realize it sucks...then buy the real game. So it works for Blizzard, I think.


I am aware that there will probably be cracks but it won't bother me any if they can only play on private servers. I'm hoping Blizzard is going to be aggressive, have robust protection and patch the game frequently whenever hack/cracks are discovered.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I am aware that there will probably be cracks but it won't bother me any if they can only play on private servers. I'm hoping Blizzard is going to be aggressive, have robust protection and patch the game frequently whenever hack/cracks are discovered.


I don't think it would bother me even if they had a perfectly playable version on a private server. I want to support Blizz with my CE money so they can keep this franchise alive


----------



## tian105

where is the best place ordering CE edition?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> where is the best place ordering CE edition?


If you're in the US, I just went to my local gamestop as I plan on picking it up at midnight









I know many people are using amazon and getting release day delivery.


----------



## Crazy9000

The problem with release day delivery is you might not get it until 5pm or whenever it gets delivered. If you're desperate to play, the only option is pre-ordering somewhere that will be open at midnight.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The problem with release day delivery is you might not get it until 5pm or whenever it gets delivered. If you're desperate to play, the only option is pre-ordering somewhere that will be open at midnight.


A late delivery isn't so bad when your wife's birthday is the 15th and you value your life







.


----------



## axipher

Well I finally got around to starting the Pre-Download


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> A late delivery isn't so bad when your wife's birthday is the 15th and you value your life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I do not envy your position.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I finally got around to starting the Pre-Download


Welcome to the club. Midnight May 15th I'll be saying goodbye to my life for awhile.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> where is the best place ordering CE edition?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you're in the US, I just went to my local gamestop as I plan on picking it up at midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many people are using amazon and getting release day delivery.


+1 to local Gamestop, that is where I got mine. As far as the internet goes you may have to pay $200+ for a CE but I'm going to assume you don't want it that badly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I finally got around to starting the Pre-Download


Nice, I've yet to start it myself.

Some never before seen 2D "story-book style" stills seen in this below vid. Anything to pass the days. 32 days 9 hours 30 minutes.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> A late delivery isn't so bad when your wife's birthday is the 15th and you value your life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I do not envy your position.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I finally got around to starting the Pre-Download
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the club. *Midnight May 15th I'll be saying goodbye to my life for awhile.*
Click to expand...

Till then I have Minecraft on my Laptop. Hopefully my RMA'd motherboard is back by release day...


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys I haven't been following the news for some time now and have kind of a silly question. Are they planing on changing the skill system before release? I watched a video not too long ago and didn't really like it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys I haven't been following the news for some time now and have kind of a silly question. Are they planing on changing the skill system before release? I watched a video not too long ago and didn't really like it.


No sir. Play with the skill calc here.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian


----------



## Crazy9000

I didn't really understand the skill system in the bit of beta I played. It seemed setup so that I can only put one point in every skill, and I get every skill eventually?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I didn't really understand the skill system in the bit of beta I played. It seemed setup so that I can only put one point in every skill, and I get every skill eventually?


You will eventually get every skill, yes. And you will also unlock all the runes for each skill eventually. You have 6 skill slots, which can be mixed up however you like amongst all skills, and each skill will have its own rune. You can select "elective mode" in settings so you can choose from any tree on any skill slot. That is what makes it fully open. Keep in mind you will have passive skill slots too.


----------



## ZaG

Can you still get into the beta? I want to try it before I purchase the game.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I didn't really understand the skill system in the bit of beta I played. It seemed setup so that I can only put one point in every skill, and I get every skill eventually?


You get a primary and secondary attack, then 4 other skills you can have active at once. You can choose the different abilities you want, but they need to match the criteria (ie you can't have 2 primary attacks). In addition youunlock runes that modify the said skills, they all unlock as you level up.

BTW, not in beta, but this is what I have learned from playing around with the skill calc.


----------



## axipher




----------



## firestorm1

at first i was









then i saw the second pic.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> at first i was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i saw the second pic.


I know


----------



## firestorm1

not long now. just a lottle over a month to go.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You get a primary and secondary attack, then 4 other skills you can have active at once. You can choose the different abilities you want, but they need to match the criteria (ie you can't have 2 primary attacks). In addition youunlock runes that modify the said skills, they all unlock as you level up.
> BTW, not in beta, but this is what I have learned from playing around with the skill calc.


This is how it works as *default.*

You can turn on elective mode in options so you can have 6 primary attacks if you really want. *Elective mode* will let you place any skill in any slot.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> This is how it works as *default.*
> You can turn on elective mode in options so you can have 6 primary attacks if you really want. *Elective mode* will let you place any skill in any slot.


Why would you not select elective mode then? xD. Is there ever a scenario where I would want to save the skill points, or should i just level into whatever unlocks each time?


----------



## ZaG

no one answered my question is the beta still available? I want to play the beta before I pre-order although I know I am late.


----------



## waylo88

Blizzard is being ultra stingy with keys, so good luck getting one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> no one answered my question is the beta still available? I want to play the beta before I pre-order although I know I am late.


It seems they've pretty much given out all the beta keys.







I think there might be a giveaway or two here and there, but with just like 10 or less keys total lol.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Blizzard is being ultra stingy with keys, so good luck getting one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It seems they've pretty much given out all the beta keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there might be a giveaway or two here and there, but with just like 10 or less keys total lol.


LOLOLOL just as you say this:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4427704063

http://www.overclock.net/t/1242549/blizzard-blizzard-sends-out-275-000-diablo-3-beta-invites

Edit: sorry got super excited there


----------



## Mkilbride

Blizzard has never been stingy. Just whiners say that.


----------



## Zulli85

Wow that is a lot of keys. Guess they want to stress test!


----------



## zoodecks

Not to be mean or anything but, WHAT skill points :/ ??? the only customization you have is the armour and weapons you ware the color of it and the skills you pick and runes you apply to them. "skill points" are none exsistant


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Why would you not select elective mode then? xD. Is there ever a scenario where I would want to save the skill points, or should i just level into whatever unlocks each time?


Blizzard's thought on the default was that people want to be "guided" into playing the classes as they were designed. I will certainly be using elective mode.

There are no skill points. You just get the skills whenever you reach the required level. You only get to choose which skills you have in your skillbar and which skill runes you select for each skill (each skill rune unlocks at specific levels just like skills).

Note that the skills typically scale with weapon damage, so that is how they become more powerful along with skill runes.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Blizzard's thought on the default was that people want to be "guided" into playing the classes as they were designed. I will certainly be using elective mode.
> There are no skill points. You just get the skills whenever you reach the required level. You only get to choose which skills you have in your skillbar and which skill runes you select for each skill (each skill rune unlocks at specific levels just like skills).
> Note that the skills typically scale with weapon damage, so that is how they become more powerful along with skill runes.


This.

I just updated the OP with the news of the 275,000 invites.


----------



## ZaG

Awesome this increases my chances! then


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Blizzard has never been stingy. Just whiners say that.


I know you get angry because we aren't all nut-hugging Blizz 24/7 in here, which is what you seem to want, but relax dude. Go back to reporting false stats.

That said, once again, no key for me. I'm hardly surprised.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> *I know you get angry because we aren't all nut-hugging Blizz 24/7 in here, which is what you seem to want, but relax dude. Go back to reporting false stats.*
> That said, once again, no key for me. I'm hardly surprised.


Couldn't agree more









Also, no key here either


----------



## Mkilbride

Hah.

No, you're the ones acting all butt-hurt because you didn't get into a beta of about an hours worth of content that was only intended to test game mechanics and refine then. Blizzard sent out plenty already and just sent out a ton more, and now you're acting like they're at fault again for you not getting in.

I'm not some raving fanboy who loves everything Blizzard does.

But you're complaining about something completely random, like the lotto. You're complaining that not enough people won the lotto. Absurd, immature, and childish.


----------



## Zulli85

Can't we all just be happy and excited that they sent out a ton of keys and that the game is coming out in 32 days 4 hours and 24 minutes?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Hah.
> No, you're the ones acting all butt-hurt because you didn't get into a beta of about an hours worth of content that was only intended to test game mechanics and refine then. Blizzard sent out plenty already and just sent out a ton more, and now you're acting like they're at fault again for you not getting in.
> I'm not some raving fanboy who loves everything Blizzard does.
> But you're complaining about something completely random, like the lotto. You're complaining that not enough people won the lotto. Absurd, immature, and childish.


I've been playing a beta account for months now, from a fellow ocn member here.

I'm not butthurt.

You just praise Blizz with the "do no wrong" attitude and you know it.

So we've had the two extremes in this thread, the scarecrow dude that bashed everything related to Blizz, and the white knight here









Edit: And I agree with Zulli, let's not storm up another argument in here


----------



## ZaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Can't we all just be happy and excited that they sent out a ton of keys and that the game is coming out in 32 days 4 hours and 24 minutes?


THIS!!!


----------



## JoeC

Went to PAX East and got my key in my account about and hour ago. Although the Bnet servers are down and have been for the past 50 minutes or so.

Seeing that they are having issue with Bnet, they might have stopped the rollout of keys for the moment, so.......

Keep checking your battlenet account!!


----------



## zoodecks

Just 2 Barbs needed to take the lead in teh race race. lets beat back these weeboo wizards and taek back teh lead! herp derp


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Hah.
> No, you're the ones acting all butt-hurt because you didn't get into a beta of about an hours worth of content that was only intended to test game mechanics and refine then. Blizzard sent out plenty already and just sent out a ton more, and now you're acting like they're at fault again for you not getting in.
> I'm not some raving fanboy who loves everything Blizzard does.
> But you're complaining about something completely random, like the lotto. You're complaining that not enough people won the lotto. Absurd, immature, and childish.


All I originally said is they should give out beta keys to those who pre-ordered, and you went off on some tangent about how they couldn't do that since they have five million pre-orders. I proved you wrong and now you seem to make some snide remark about whatever I say, whenever I post. If anyone here is butthurt, I'd say it's you.

I'm done arguing with you though, so continue to make false statements or call me names, its all good.


----------



## Zulli85

Check this bit of news out. The $1.25 flat listing fee for selling items has been replaced by a 15% transaction fee. Here is a quote of the entire article.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablo3Markets*
> Flat Listing Fee Removed! Official Site Updated, Items, Crafting Costs Changed
> Posted 13 April 2012 by Azzure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of Patch 16, it appears that Blizzard have removed the $1.25 flat listing fee for selling equipment, and put all items under the 15% transaction fee! This is very big news, and a very good change in my opinion, as I stated in a previous article.
> 
> Profit on selling items will no longer be discriminated against depending on their value, and fees will be proportional to what you are selling.
> 
> The official Diablo 3 website has been updated with numerous changes, particularly in the crafting area:
> 
> - Tome of Secrets is no longer Rare, and is now Magic
> 
> - The Gold-cost of crafting items has DRASTICALLY increased. *The best craftable weapons cost 171k gold to craft.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The DPS of Legendaries has changed. Azurewrath is now a whopping 500-700 DPS, while the base version (Rune Sword) is around 200 DPS, Windforce is around 700 DPS. This indicates that the Legendary affixes are pretty +damage-heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like the price of crafting those end-game items will be extremely high, and that's Blizzards plan to combat gold-inflation. I would envision that the first time you craft these bad-boys they will almost always be an upgrade. And than you will continue to iterate your gear-stats by crafting them over time and maximizing the affix ranges.
> 
> Very different to how it functioned in D2, where it was extremely difficult to get even a decent item from affix rolls. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


http://diablo3markets.incgamers.com/blog/comments/official-site-updated-items-crafting-costs-changed

Seems like a great change to me. I'm assuming this would make a lot more items worth selling because of the 15% fee as opposed to $1.25.


----------



## waylo88

Most definitely a great change.


----------



## n0ypi

they sent out 275,000 keys today, sadly I always luck out on these beta's







, going for a long shot but does anyone have an extra one?


----------



## Mkilbride

You don't get beta keys. It's automatically added to your Battle.net account. Assuming you opt'ed into beta testing and uploaded your computers information.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Do they email you when you receive a beta key?


----------



## Mkilbride

You don't get a beta key. There is no key.

Some people get an email, some don't Check your Battle.net account. Some people don't even realize they have it.


----------



## ZaG

This is driving me nuts still no beta! I just purchased D2 3 days ago submitted my system information and still nothing I mean that's a lot of keys they were sending out.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> This is driving me nuts still no beta! I just purchased D2 3 days ago submitted my system information and still nothing I mean that's a lot of keys they were sending out.


Dude, alot of people opt into Blizzard's beta's. You just got thrown on top of a huge pile.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Dude, alot of people opt into Blizzard's beta's. You just got thrown on top of a huge pile.


I opted in 4 years ago and still nothing







Don't get your hopes too high









As for the Flat listing fee there is some more news regarding that. It's not removed.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/correction-rmah-pay-structure-not-changed


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I opted in 4 years ago and still nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your hopes too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Flat listing fee there is some more news regarding that. It's not removed.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/correction-rmah-pay-structure-not-changed


I was just about to post that. Thanks. Apparently it was some kind of configuration error. Still a $1.25 fee.


----------



## WBaS

FINALLY got in beta!!! And they send you an email telling you to log into your blizzard account. You will see it listed under "Your game accounts". Time to go play!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> FINALLY got in beta!!! And they send you an email telling you to log into your blizzard account. You will see it listed under "Your game accounts". Time to go play!!!!!!!!!!


I have 2 accts, one was inactive for 6months and got the beta. Too random if you ask me.

Luckily you don't have to have your acct active to use the beta, I have played it off and on. I was part of the first beta keys and have spent a good amount of time streaming the game while I take questions after the beta patches.

I don't think i will stream this patch unless there is some serious interest in it.

I will say, being in the beta, won't give you a huge head start like it would with WoW.


----------



## Jinny1

I'm just wondering if i buy the physcial copy of the game and then link it to my battlenet account; would i be able to download the game online from battlenet later on if for some reason i lose the physical CD ??

Cheers


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> I'm just wondering if i buy the physcial copy of the game and then link it to my battlenet account; would i be able to download the game online from battlenet later on if for some reason i lose the physical CD ??
> Cheers


yes.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> I'm just wondering if i buy the physcial copy of the game and then link it to my battlenet account; would i be able to download the game online from battlenet later on if for some reason i lose the physical CD ??
> Cheers


Yeah you can do that.

You can expect that any future Blizzard games will be this way, heck even their old ones can be registered to your bnet account and you can download the clients later.


----------



## firestorm1

i remember d2 took like 30 mins to install back in the day. now it takes less than 30 secs


----------



## Mkilbride

Yes, but Blizzards download servers are as slow as heck. I get faster downloads from going to TPB or something


----------



## Zulli85

Wizard and barb tied again.  New developer's diary vid.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Just as a heads up guys, this email is not legit. (It looked legit to me at first







)



I went to my bnet account and checked there, I had nothing mentioning mop beta. Didn't click any links in the email, but it was the best phiser attempt I've seen yet.

Edit: Wow that screenshot turned out weird. Huh.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Just as a heads up guys, this email is not legit. (It looked legit to me at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I went to my bnet account and checked there, I had nothing mentioning mop beta. Didn't click any links in the email, but it was the best phiser attempt I've seen yet.
> Edit: Wow that screenshot turned out weird. Huh.


Uninstall HoN please and thank you.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Just as a heads up guys, this email is not legit. (It looked legit to me at first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I went to my bnet account and checked there, I had nothing mentioning mop beta. Didn't click any links in the email, but it was the best phiser attempt I've seen yet.
> Edit: Wow that screenshot turned out weird. Huh.


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## d3v0

Grasping at straws here, Is it true that you do *not* get a beta key when you pre-purchase from blizzard? Because I am thinking of calling up customer service and asking them lol. So desperate to get in it.


----------



## waylo88

Nope, no key for pre-ordering through Blizzard.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Uninstall HoN please and thank you.


Jeez dude I haven't played hon in months lol. Forgot it's on my bookmarks bar.

I'm all Dota2 now, so don't worry


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Jeez dude I haven't played hon in months lol. Forgot it's on my bookmarks bar.
> I'm all Dota2 now, so don't worry


I was just playin'.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I was just playin'.


Woot diggin the new avatar Zulli!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Woot diggin the new avatar Zulli!


Haha thanks. I was looking for a new DIII avatar for a while and this was the best one I could find. I didn't want to use one that was similar to yours either.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Grasping at straws here, Is it true that you do *not* get a beta key when you pre-purchase from blizzard? Because I am thinking of calling up customer service and asking them lol. So desperate to get in it.


Not officially, but I feel it may have helped me get in lol. I have been signed up for beta for quite some time and didn't get in until this last wave (2 days ago).


----------



## Jinny1

1 month to go


----------



## Murlocke

(EDIT: No longer needed)


----------



## Jinny1

"As a huge fan of Diablo 2 (and Titan Quest) I find myself disappointed with Diablo 3... Blizzard is making this game like an MMO for what is called a "Blizzard fan," not a Diablo fan. There are no attributes, thus no permanent character modification, no permanence to your decision-making in building your character... Blizzard has been removing features to make the game simpler, blockier, and more "user-friendly." No town portals, health potions, identification scrolls, etc." - P1060

"Nope. It's clearly designed for a casual audience. I don't want my hand held everywhere. You want auto stat points, auto skill levels and auto skill selection? Fine, but let advanced users select for themselves. If that leaves casual players in the dust, too bad." - Zeek8181


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> "As a huge fan of Diablo 2 (and Titan Quest) I find myself disappointed with Diablo 3... Blizzard is making this game like an MMO for what is called a "Blizzard fan," not a Diablo fan. There are no attributes, thus no permanent character modification, no permanence to your decision-making in building your character... Blizzard has been removing features to make the game simpler, blockier, and more "user-friendly." No town portals, health potions, identification scrolls, etc." - P1060
> "Nope. It's clearly designed for a casual audience. I don't want my hand held everywhere. You want auto stat points, auto skill levels and auto skill selection? Fine, but let advanced users select for themselves. If that leaves casual players in the dust, too bad." - Zeek8181


FYI, town portals and health potions are in the game.

I consider myself a true diablo fan and I absolutely love the beta so far. I actually like how you're able to try new skills without having to re-roll your character, it enables you to find the exact skills you like with the skill runes you like. I'd be very surprised if everyone ran around using exactly all the same skills. Not to mention the nephalem buff to discourage skill swapping. Anyway, time to get back to playing


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> FYI, town portals and health potions are in the game.
> I consider myself a true diablo fan and I absolutely love the beta so far. I actually like how you're able to try new skills without having to re-roll your character, it enables you to find the exact skills you like with the skill runes you like. I'd be very surprised if everyone ran around using exactly all the same skills. Not to mention the nephalem buff to discourage skill swapping. Anyway, time to get back to playing


The nephalem buff does nothing to discourage skill swapping, it only discourages changing skills for each different monster.

Theoretically the equipment is supposed to stop you from swapping skills; instead of +1 all skills, it will be skill specific, making your build suck if you change skills when equipped for a different skill set.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> "As a huge fan of Diablo 2 (and Titan Quest) I find myself disappointed with Diablo 3... Blizzard is making this game like an MMO for what is called a "Blizzard fan," not a Diablo fan. There are no attributes, thus no permanent character modification, no permanence to your decision-making in building your character... Blizzard has been removing features to make the game simpler, blockier, and more "user-friendly." No town portals, health potions, identification scrolls, etc." - P1060
> "Nope. It's clearly designed for a casual audience. I don't want my hand held everywhere. You want auto stat points, auto skill levels and auto skill selection? Fine, but let advanced users select for themselves. If that leaves casual players in the dust, too bad." - Zeek8181


No idea what you're on about, but the game requires more skill and more thought than previous Diablo games. Less casual than those were.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> No idea what you're on about, but the game requires more skill and more thought than previous Diablo games. Less casual than those were.


As far as skills and stats, it needs none. I guess they're trying to turn the focus purely to items.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> As far as skills and stats, it needs none. I guess they're trying to turn the focus purely to items.


That may be true with the current beta content, but I have a feeling that both skills and stats will take a much more important roll later on. Gear and the skill selection will be much more important when the monsters hit much harder, and learning how to pull monsters will be very important in the harder difficulties.

Good gear will make your character more survivable at the harder difficulty settings, but success will also greatly depend on how well you time your skill usage / skills chosen.

However, I do agree that Blizzard has removed a lot of the individual character build customization. (No attribute points to spend)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> "As a huge fan of Diablo 2 (and Titan Quest) I find myself disappointed with Diablo 3... Blizzard is making this game like an MMO for what is called a "Blizzard fan," not a Diablo fan. There are no attributes, thus no permanent character modification, no permanence to your decision-making in building your character... Blizzard has been removing features to make the game simpler, blockier, and more "user-friendly." No town portals, health potions, identification scrolls, etc." - P1060
> "Nope. It's clearly designed for a casual audience. I don't want my hand held everywhere. You want auto stat points, auto skill levels and auto skill selection? Fine, but let advanced users select for themselves. If that leaves casual players in the dust, too bad." - Zeek8181


DIII cannot be an MMO because the player cap is 4. That alone invalidates that argument not to mention what the others have stated above. And as far as it being casual, just wait until you get to hell/inferno mode and PvP is added in a patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The nephalem buff does nothing to discourage skill swapping, it only discourages changing skills for each different monster.
> Theoretically the equipment is supposed to stop you from swapping skills; instead of +1 all skills, it will be skill specific, making your build suck if you change skills when equipped for a different skill set.


To be clear, Nephalem Valor discourages skill swapping as long as you have the buff active. You get the buff after killing a rare or champion pack of monsters and it stays with you until you change a skill or leave the game. So like you said you can still swap skills, its just discouraged after you get the buff. The thing is I can't imagine it being too difficult to join a different game and regain the buff if you don't like your current build. Maybe the buff can only be gained from tough packs of monsters though.


----------



## ZaG

Still haven't gotten a key someone willing to share? anyone? And I also just per-ordered too! Crazy how you don't get a key!


----------



## ZaG

Any one?


----------



## waylo88

You have TWO rep, zero trader rating, and are starting to spam the thread begging, I'm sure someone will definitely let you use their BNet account.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> Still haven't gotten a key someone willing to share? anyone? And I also just per-ordered too! Crazy how you don't get a key!


I've been here since 2004 and many people here have known me for years and I never got a PM. It's no surprise to me, many people have WoW and SC2 on their accounts. It's also against the terms, so if the person who is using your account does something and gets caught for account sharing, they could lose everything. It's a very risky thing for someone to lend their account, with no benefits for them, to a stranger.

Let's not try to turn this thread into beta account begging, ask once and move on. No reason to ask twice in under 2 hours.


----------



## WBaS

After playing the beta these last few days, I really don't see why people are complaining about D3. My only complaint so far is that I think the skill selection UI needs some work still as I find it really annoying to choose skills. They could really do a lot better with it. I hope that once people see that there really is no reason for people to be swapping skills all the time, they will stop complaining about "permanence" or "uniqueness" of a character. People will naturally stick with the skills they like the most... and they won't be the same for everyone.


----------



## TrueForm

I wish they had one more class to choose tbh... like... paladin or necromancer.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I wish they had one more class to choose tbh... like... paladin or necromancer.


Monk = paladin
WD = necromancer

They already have you covered









Five starting classes is logical as that's what D2 started with. I'm sure an xpac will come along bringing more classes for you to choose.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I wish they had one more class to choose tbh... like... paladin or necromancer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Monk = paladin
> WD = necromancer
> They already have you covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five starting classes is logical as that's what D2 started with. I'm sure an xpac will come along bringing more classes for you to choose.


Was going to say that the inevitable expansion would more than likely add a class or two, another act, and a larger stash to the game. They have to leave some room to get more money out of you in the long haul.

I'm still not 100% convinced that the current skill system is the way to go but I'm not sweating it in the least. Blizzard has never let me down before with their games (Warcraft I-III, SCI, SCII, DI, DII) and I have no reason to think that the skill system in DIII will.


----------



## firestorm1

I want the necromancer back.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> I want the necromancer back.


It was just mentioned that the Witch Doctor is very similar to the Necomancer.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> I want the necromancer back.


Many feel the same way


----------



## Hexa

I read somewhere ( I believe it was wikipedia) that Blizzard is leaning towards adding the Necromancer in an expansion sometime. If I'm not mistaken they said that b/c of this they didn't want the Witch Doctor to feel to similar to a Necro.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I read somewhere ( I believe it was wikipedia) that Blizzard is leaning towards adding the Necromancer in an expansion sometime. If I'm not mistaken they said that b/c of this they didn't want the Witch Doctor to feel to similar to a Necro.


That would be the very first instance of this news being heard, as far as I know. Probably someone's wishful thinking adding it to the wiki.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> "As a huge fan of Diablo 2 (and Titan Quest) I find myself disappointed with Diablo 3... Blizzard is making this game like an MMO for what is called a "Blizzard fan," not a Diablo fan. There are no attributes, thus no permanent character modification, no permanence to your decision-making in building your character... Blizzard has been removing features to make the game simpler, blockier, and more "user-friendly." No town portals, health potions, identification scrolls, etc." - P1060
> "Nope. It's clearly designed for a casual audience. I don't want my hand held everywhere. You want auto stat points, auto skill levels and auto skill selection? Fine, but let advanced users select for themselves. If that leaves casual players in the dust, too bad." - Zeek8181


Yea no "decision-making"... apart from an item list 4 times bigger than diablo 2, and per character "too many to count" different 6 skill 3 passive skill builds. yea... totaly no customization >_> riiight

Edit: just noticed









|
|
V

more importantly... AWW HELL YEA BARBS BACK IN THE LEAD GJ FELLAZ!!!







Lets keep the lead till may 15 when the game comes out, never doubted you fellaz for a secound


----------



## machinehead

1 month to go!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> After playing the beta these last few days, I really don't see why people are complaining about D3. My only complaint so far is that I think the skill selection UI needs some work still as I find it really annoying to choose skills. They could really do a lot better with it. I hope that once people see that there really is no reason for people to be swapping skills all the time, they will stop complaining about "permanence" or "uniqueness" of a character. People will naturally stick with the skills they like the most... and they won't be the same for everyone.


People that are complaining wanted an exact D2 clone with better graphics... I've been watching tons of videos, the game is fine. Most people are happy.

Swapping skills will be required more on higher difficulty levels. Inferno is rumored to be so hard that blizzards says it will be a few months before diablo is defeated in that mode. You will have to min/max.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

im in, ive been playing the beta so much, my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Marcus Rogers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> more importantly... AWW HELL YEA BARBS BACK IN THE LEAD GJ FELLAZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets keep the lead till may 15 when the game comes out, never doubted you fellaz for a secound


Not anymore.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> People that are complaining wanted an exact D2 clone with better graphics... I've been watching tons of videos, the game is fine. Most people are happy.
> Swapping skills will be required more on higher difficulty levels. Inferno is rumored to be so hard that blizzards says it will be a few months before diablo is defeated in that mode. You will have to min/max.


Agree with all of this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marcus Rogers*
> 
> Not anymore.


Oh nice, there still seems to be a couple of votes everyday and the Wizard has come back to tie. She lost the lead for just a short period of time.









On that note, I'm actually thinking about making a barb before a wizard. I played Torchlight for a few hours over the weekend and I remembered how aggressive my playstyle is.


----------



## Tchernobyl

And as expected, the monk trails behind ;_;

MARTIAL ARTS EXPERT, PEOPLE!


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> And as expected, the monk trails behind ;_;
> MARTIAL ARTS EXPERT, PEOPLE!


I actually enjoyed playing as the monk.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> I actually enjoyed playing as the monk.


Yeah, it's definitely my class of choice when the game launches. But I'll probably play all five, mind you


----------



## zoodecks

Dang it this poll is popular









Race isnt over yet it seems.

Could you imagine 34 Barbs fighting 34 Wizards?

That'd B kewl

I can tell you now, the wizards wouldnt stand a chance if that were the teams. XD


----------



## waylo88

I went with the Witch Doctor. Summoning walls of zombies, crazy frogs, and having heads vomit out of the sky sounds like too much fun.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Dang it this poll is popular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race isnt over yet it seems.
> Could you imagine 34 Barbs fighting 34 Wizards?
> That'd B kewl
> I can tell you now, the wizards wouldnt stand a chance if that were the teams. XD


Dunno about that. I think half the barbs would die before they got within close enough range to the wizards.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno about that. I think half the barbs would die before they got within close enough range to the wizards.


for the most part. Tbh, the wizzard is a tad OP.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> for the most part. Tbh, the wizzard is a tad OP.


Because you can tell from the first 30 minutes of A1 normal, right?


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Because you can tell from the first 30 minutes of A1 normal, right?


HAHA. I'm just saying.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firestorm1*
> 
> HAHA. I'm just saying.


Yeah I know I'm just kiddin' with ya.


----------



## firestorm1

I know im late to the party on this, but look at what i found on amazon.








http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Diablo-III-Gaming-Headset/dp/B005L38SGY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_2


----------



## waylo88

Meh, I'll stick to my 555's over some gimmicky light up "gaming" headset.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Because you can tell from the first 30 minutes of A1 normal, right?


This ^ you can't tell anything from the beta, your beta wizard may have seemed strong to you and to us look piss week, just the same as my barb may have seamed strong to me and weak to others.
all I know is I hope there comes a time when i can organize several barbs vrs several wizards so we can settle this







my vote hands down is for the barbs thou XD weeboo wizards wil have to pull some tricks to win in this war >: )

Dont let my mate know I said this hes making a wizard 1st XD


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno about that. I think half the barbs would die before they got within close enough range to the wizards.


I just want to quote here that... yes perhaps lets say half or perhaps as a charity 3/4's of the barbs did die in the charge on the wizards, its only take the the remaining ones to wipe ya's out







were gona be too OP in close combat >: )


----------



## Tchernobyl

Holy crap. So i've had the beta for months, and been playing other games for a while so I haven't poked around with the beta lately. Friend of mine just got said beta, so we tried a game together, and I made my usual monk.

...they've changed a LOT. Rune'd abilities are different, order of some skills are different... I like it,but it's very different from what it was!


----------



## Tchernobyl

And speaking of, Monk spotlight video









http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/16/diablo-iii-monk-spotlight-video


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Holy crap. So i've had the beta for months, and been playing other games for a while so I haven't poked around with the beta lately. Friend of mine just got said beta, so we tried a game together, and I made my usual monk.
> ...they've changed a LOT. Rune'd abilities are different, order of some skills are different... I like it,but it's very different from what it was!


Indeed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> And speaking of, Monk spotlight video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/16/diablo-iii-monk-spotlight-video


Nice! Was just about to post it. Incgamers noticed some runes in the monks inventory at 2:22. So either runes are still in the game in some form or the video is old. Can't be sure either way. Was also wondering what that big object is at 2:48. Hmm. Awesome video too although I'm not sure I'll get to the monk anytime shortly after release. Still debating barb or wizard haha.


----------



## Tchernobyl

What, the giant bell he summons? That's an ability


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> What, the giant bell he summons? That's an ability


Oh, is it? I played through the monk in the beta but never noticed that ability. Guess I'm not paying close enough attention.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh, is it? I played through the monk in the beta but never noticed that ability. Guess I'm not paying close enough attention.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/monk/active/wave-of-light


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/monk/active/wave-of-light


Word, thanks.


----------



## StormX2

played teh Beta, Played as Monk, currently like lvl 11 or something

Was super simple in normal mode, I dont think anything was difficult for me to kill at all, especially sicne I had geared up with all Vampire Life Tap items =)

well, the game was allright, not much into crawling the same dungeons over and over again so i dont know how much il look to play it when we have the full version (we are getting it for free)

I beat the Beta , so quickly, and I think the Monk is rediculously OP

Ive not tried the other characters but Im probobly gonna try the Crossbow guy tonight

anyone else feel like this is sort of too little much too late?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> played teh Beta, Played as Monk, currently like lvl 11 or something
> Was *super simple* in normal mode, *I dont think anything was difficult for me to kill at all,* especially sicne I had geared up with all Vampire Life Tap items =)
> well, the game was allright, not much into crawling the same dungeons over and over again so i dont know how much il look to play it when we have the full version (we are getting it for free)
> *I beat the Beta , so quickly, and I think the Monk is rediculously OP*
> Ive not tried the other characters but Im probobly gonna try the Crossbow guy tonight
> anyone else feel like this is sort of too little much too late?


Normal mode.
1/3 of Act I.

It *will* get harder. Much, much harder. You'll see









Come back after launch when you have played through nightmare, and see what you think man. The beta is not even a teaser, it basically just gives you a feel for the game. A demo, if you will.

I assume since you said you're getting it free means you got the WoW annual pass, so make sure you're not looking at Diablo as an MMO, because it isn't. I would suggest playing through D2, but if you haven't done it before I doubt you would be able to get into it now.


----------



## rctrucker

Sigh, as of 4 days ago, I have 3 beta keys...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sigh, as of 4 days ago, I have 3 beta keys...


Hook a brother up? Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sigh, as of 4 days ago, I have 3 beta keys...


Why does one even have that many bnet accounts? haha


----------



## Lisjak

I have 2 accounts and 0 keys... Oh well looks like I'll have to wait for the release







Not that far away anyhow


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Why does one even have that many bnet accounts? haha


I had about 6 copies of Diablo 2 and expansion. Only bothered registering two though.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Why does one even have that many bnet accounts? haha


The wow account I had for my younger brother, and my 2 accounts back when I used two separate accounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Hook a brother up? Pretty please with sugar on top?


If the beta wasn't attached to the battle.net accounts, I would have already posted them in the freebie section


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> played teh Beta, Played as Monk, currently like lvl 11 or something
> Was super simple in normal mode, I dont think anything was difficult for me to kill at all, especially sicne I had geared up with all Vampire Life Tap items =)
> well, the game was allright, not much into crawling the same dungeons over and over again so i dont know how much il look to play it when we have the full version (we are getting it for free)
> I beat the Beta , so quickly, and I think the Monk is rediculously OP
> Ive not tried the other characters but Im probobly gonna try the Crossbow guy tonight
> anyone else feel like this is sort of too little much too late?


As Bob said, it is about a third of the first act on normal (might as well be called easy) difficulty. It will indeed get a lot more difficult and as a matter of fact the devs have internal bets as to how many _months_ it will take someone to beat it on the inferno difficulty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Sigh, as of 4 days ago, I have 3 beta keys...


I could make use of one as well. One of my close friends has been dying to play the beta with me, he hasn't played it at all yet. Up to you though, I dunno if you are even thinking about giving them away haha.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The wow account I had for my younger brother, and my 2 accounts back when I used two separate accounts.
> If the beta wasn't attached to the battle.net accounts, I would have already posted them in the freebie section


Ahh...gotcha. Thought you had actual keys.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Ahh...gotcha. Thought you had actual keys.


I do stream the game on most weekends though. Heck you live close enough you could just drive down and watch over my shoulder


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I do stream the game on most weekends though. Heck you live close enough you could just drive down and watch over my shoulder


What a guy!


----------



## Tchernobyl

List of unsupported graphic cards:

http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-unsupported-video-card-list


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> List of unsupported graphic cards:
> http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-unsupported-video-card-list


Word, nice find. I'm assuming everyone here won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm assuming most of those are from lack of shader model support. Poor people with old ATi cards







.


----------



## WBaS

My card was overheating tonight because my house is so hot. I even have an accelero S1 plus with 2x120mm


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> My card was overheating tonight because my house is so hot. I even have an accelero S1 plus with 2x120mm


DIII makes my stock 8800GT real hot and the fan spins at like max speed. Loud and hot. I have another Asus 8800GT with a better cooler on it though for backup. Prolly going to switch them out soon anyhow because its getting warmer out like you said.


----------



## zoodecks

Hey guyz, To whoever's interested, i've started a Diablo 3 Group for steam.

Pm me if your interested. i will check them soon.

The more people we can get, the better.

It will be a public group of diablo 3 fans, so that when your mates are unavaliable, you can turn to this group grab some people who are free and not in a game, or join in on other games already in progress.

Communication and networking will make this group work. make it big so that your never without a crew to roll with









Also...

Damn those wizards took the lead again, barbs arnt too far behind. we can win the race race >: D


----------



## Onex




----------



## ZaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*


Awesome!!!


----------



## naturaldisaster

awesome... iam on my way to D3 too.. will purchase it this weekend. iam kinda busy with Reckoning and Witcher 2. hence have postponed D3 purchase.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Hey guyz, To whoever's interested, i've started a Diablo 3 Group for steam.
> Pm me if your interested. i will check them soon.
> The more people we can get, the better.
> It will be a public group of diablo 3 fans, so that when your mates are unavaliable, you can turn to this group grab some people who are free and not in a game, or join in on other games already in progress.
> Communication and networking will make this group work. make it big so that your never without a crew to roll with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...
> Damn those wizards took the lead again, barbs arnt too far behind. we can win the race race >: D


Is D3 steam supported? I imagine it working like WoW where it will tell others you're in game, but you won't see in-game message notifications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*


Wait... so you got a retail copy already? Does that mean you're able to play full retail yet or do you still have to wait until launch?


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Is D3 steam supported? I imagine it working like WoW where it will tell others you're in game, but you won't see in-game message notifications.
> Wait... so you got a retail copy already? Does that mean you're able to play full retail yet or do you still have to wait until launch?


I still have to wait till launch the eb games guy gave this to me.


----------



## Lokster1

Just Pre-ordered the game, haven't played the beta in a month or so (been busy with Dota 2), was bored with playing the same 45 minutes of content over and over. Can't wait to play the entire game through!!


----------



## Myrtl

I am sure you guys have already seen this or don't care because of shipping. Newegg has $10 off D3 for a 48 hour sale.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244558/newegg-diablo-3-pre-sale-10-off#post_17001197


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> played teh Beta, Played as Monk, currently like lvl 11 or something
> Was *super simple* in normal mode, *I dont think anything was difficult for me to kill at all,* especially sicne I had geared up with all Vampire Life Tap items =)
> well, the game was allright, not much into crawling the same dungeons over and over again so i dont know how much il look to play it when we have the full version (we are getting it for free)
> *I beat the Beta , so quickly, and I think the Monk is rediculously OP*
> Ive not tried the other characters but Im probobly gonna try the Crossbow guy tonight
> anyone else feel like this is sort of too little much too late?
> 
> 
> 
> Normal mode.
> 1/3 of Act I.
> 
> It *will* get harder. Much, much harder. You'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come back after launch when you have played through nightmare, and see what you think man. The beta is not even a teaser, it basically just gives you a feel for the game. A demo, if you will.
> 
> I assume since you said you're getting it free means you got the WoW annual pass, so make sure you're not looking at Diablo as an MMO, because it isn't. I would suggest playing through D2, but if you haven't done it before I doubt you would be able to get into it now.
Click to expand...

Nah My wife plays WoW, donmt know how she got it cus she didnt pay with our money lol...

But actually yes I did play through Diablo and Diablo 2 + expansion, I enjoyed it back then.

Im not so sure this sort of game has room in my world anymore, a few of my friends might be playing, so maybe if i multi player often Il actually play it.

Now dont get me wrong, Im not really into terrifyingly hard games - especially if you lose your character or items on death, makes me real mad lol


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Nah My wife plays WoW, donmt know how she got it cus she didnt pay with our money lol...
> But actually yes I did play through Diablo and Diablo 2 + expansion, I enjoyed it back then.
> Im not so sure this sort of game has room in my world anymore, a few of my friends might be playing, so maybe if i multi player often Il actually play it.
> Now dont get me wrong, Im not really into terrifyingly hard games - especially if you lose your character or items on death, makes me real mad lol


I'm looking for a challenging game... I have only found this in PVP oriented games, currently League of Legends.


----------



## Lisjak

Some news guys. The beta will end on May 1st.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4905211/The_Diablo_III_Beta_Draws_to_a_Close-4_17_2012#blog


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Some news guys. The beta will end on May 1st.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4905211/The_Diablo_III_Beta_Draws_to_a_Close-4_17_2012#blog


Still haven't gotten a beta invite.

How
much
longer
*MUST A MAN WAIT?!*


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm looking for a challenging game... I have only found this in PVP oriented games, currently League of Legends.


Yah I didnt try that one, but i tried the DOTA2 beta, wth man that game is really hard - no matter what character i played i always lost lol

so I stoppe dplaying it


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Still haven't gotten a beta invite.
> How
> much
> longer
> *MUST A MAN WAIT?!*


I'm not a 100% on this but I think that the 275k invite wave was the last one.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Some news guys. The beta will end on May 1st.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4905211/The_Diablo_III_Beta_Draws_to_a_Close-4_17_2012#blog


Was just about to post this, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Yah I didnt try that one, but i tried the DOTA2 beta, wth man that game is really hard - no matter what character i played i always lost lol
> so I stoppe dplaying it


Dota is a game of knowledge and experience, it probably has the biggest learning curve of any video game on the planet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I'm not a 100% on this but I think that the 275k invite wave was the last one.


More than likely yes.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Still haven't gotten a beta invite.
> *How
> much
> longer
> MUST A MAN WAIT?!*


I refer you, to this

Edit: the poll is tied up for 1st!  And demon hunter is catching up!

Edit2: Nvm barb pulled ahead!


----------



## Zulli85

Looks like patch 17 is coming soon, which may be the last patch and you can create a sigil for the monk. There is also a short story for the monk if you are interested in reading it.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3123246179#17

http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_EU

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/monk-short-story-unyielding


----------



## zoodecks

WOO Lovin the Race, cant complain someone put points into monk they are lagin behind XD, n stop choosing teh weeboo's.

Edit: at some point in the future after "the near but still so very far away future that is the release of daiblo 3", anyone who has picked barb I want to make a team up of just barbs, trust me it'll be SO OP


----------



## Bobotheklown

I guarantee you, if the monk and witch doctor were called the paladin and necromancer, the poll would be pretty much dead even, if not, reversed as to what it is now.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> WOO Lovin the Race, cant complain someone put points into monk they are lagin behind XD, n stop choosing teh weeboo's.
> Edit: at some point in the future after "the near but still so very far away future that is the release of daiblo 3", anyone who has picked barb I want to make a team up of just barbs, trust me it'll be SO OP


My friend and I might make a ranged barb and a melee demon hunter and make some videos called "this is how we play DIII" or something along those lines. Dumb, I know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I guarantee you, if the monk and witch doctor were called the paladin and necromancer, the poll would be pretty much dead even, if not, reversed as to what it is now.


Probably yeah, it would be much closer anyhow.


----------



## B-rock

Every game that has a necromancer...I play it no matter what. It's what I'll do for any game that has the option, so the obvious choice for me is going to be the WD. I wish I got in beta so I could get a little familiar with it, I feel like everyone got in and I'm going to be behind because of it :/


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Every game that has a necromancer...I play it no matter what. It's what I'll do for any game that has the option, so the obvious choice for me is going to be the WD. I wish I got in beta so I could get a little familiar with it, I feel like everyone got in and I'm going to be behind because of it :/


I don't think you'll be behind. Pretty sure most people only played the beta for a little while because there is only 40ish minutes of content in it. I am super excited for the game and I've only played through the beta with the barb and monk once each.


----------



## Hizfather

Hey guys, I heard that monk and barb get a 30% damage resist, is that true?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hizfather*
> 
> Hey guys, I heard that monk and barb get a 30% damage resist, is that true?


It'd make sense as they're melee classes.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hizfather*
> 
> Hey guys, I heard that monk and barb get a 30% damage resist, is that true?


I may or may not be ok with this, I guess it depends how many gap closers they have and how effective snares are. From what I recall, barbs get a leap attack which would be devastating to a caster. From what I know the snares are only about 30% (from what i've seen) in the WD. Of course I'm thinking of this from purely a PVP perspective.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hizfather*
> 
> Hey guys, I heard that monk and barb get a 30% damage resist, is that true?


I'd say this is true as they are melee, however thats only for physical damage I think, so magic / arcane / w/e will still do their normal damage. I could b wrong thou ive not read up on much, thats just how i see it for now









BARBS RULE


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I may or may not be ok with this, I guess it depends how many gap closers they have and how effective snares are. From what I recall, barbs get a leap attack which would be devastating to a caster. From what I know the snares are only about 30% (from what i've seen) in the WD. Of course I'm thinking of this from purely a PVP perspective.


yea pvp perspective is the barb can close the gap with furious charge and leap attack and then has a huge range of abilities that can be accompanied with stuns so anyone who finds themself straying from their team mates in pvp would get picked of quite easly, unless their awake or prepared. best of all, both furious charge and leap attack generate fury. BIG +


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hizfather*
> 
> Hey guys, I heard that monk and barb get a 30% damage resist, is that true?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> It'd make sense as they're melee classes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I may or may not be ok with this, I guess it depends how many gap closers they have and how effective snares are. From what I recall, barbs get a leap attack which would be devastating to a caster. From what I know the snares are only about 30% (from what i've seen) in the WD. Of course I'm thinking of this from purely a PVP perspective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I'd say this is true as they are melee, however thats only for physical damage I think, so magic / arcane / w/e will still do their normal damage. I could b wrong thou ive not read up on much, thats just how i see it for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARBS RULE


Yes this is true, and it's for *all damage sources*. I posted about it a while back in this thread.
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/beta-patch-14-notes


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Barbarians now have innate 30% passive damage reduction versus all sources.This damage reduction is applied at the same time as all other damage reducing effects (such as Armor), but prior to Shield Block

Monks now have innate 30% passive damage reduction versus all sources.This damage reduction is applied at the same time as all other damage reducing effects (such as Armor), but prior to shield block


----------



## waylo88

I'm still gonna go with the Witch Doctor first, but that makes me want to roll with a Monk as my first alt.


----------



## Zulli85

Have even more news to post today, it just keeps getting better and better the closer we get to release.







Another developer's diary, there is Blizzard music available on iTunes, and a pretty crazy cosplay depicting the female monk. (These pics are real)

Edit - It is pretty interesting how the devs in the vid talk about how the game is in the home stretch, making it seem it will be out sooner rather than later. The vid was filmed last May haha.















http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4833882

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-music-on-itunes


----------



## ShiftedReality

Wanted to play some this morning but appears its down to resolve a "Issue". Hopefully it won't be down once a week for "maintenance" like they do with the WoW servers.
Wonder if it being down has to do with the open beta issue they had. I suppose as long as its running good day one that is what i am hopeful for.

Also, I am going for the Demon Hunter first then a Monk those are my favorites so far.


----------



## WBaS

I've played Wizard, Demon Hunter, and Witch Doctor up to level 13. And I've played the monk up to level 10. So far, I'm still going with what I voted for (wizard). The wizard seems to be the fastest at killing things, probably because of all the AOE skills, and so far is plenty survivable due to diamond skin and slowing skills.

The only class I have yet to try is the barbarian. I imagine the barb will hit hard, but I doubt he'll be able to kill multiple targets as fast. Time will tell. Of course, this is only the beta and only to level 13... so it's impossible to draw hard conclusions.

Go wizzards!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I've played Wizard, Demon Hunter, and Witch Doctor up to level 13. And I've played the monk up to level 10. So far, I'm still going with what I voted for (wizard). The wizard seems to be the fastest at killing things, probably because of all the AOE skills, and so far is plenty survivable due to diamond skin and slowing skills.
> The only class I have yet to try is the barbarian. I imagine the barb will hit hard, but I doubt he'll be able to kill multiple targets as fast. Time will tell. Of course, this is only the beta and only to level 13... so it's impossible to draw hard conclusions.
> Go wizzards!


Well then sir... You are in for a treat when you finally try the barb









(Bad idea trying to draw conclusions when saving the most fun class for last!







)


----------



## Tchernobyl

Yyyyyeah, Barb has no problem with AOE


----------



## nerdybeat

So so so so so so ready. Kinda sad that my Overachiever achievement got wiped from patch 14(?) I think. I was content with losing my characters but I wish I was able to keep that achievement. Oh well! All the classes are awesome. I will be going Wizard, Barb, DH.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> So so so so so so ready. Kinda sad that my Overachiever achievement got wiped from patch 14(?) *I think. I was content with losing my characters but I wish I was able to keep that achievement.* Oh well! All the classes are awesome. I will be going Wizard, Barb, DH.


The achievements don't stay through launch either, so what's it matter?


----------



## Bobotheklown

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-is-open-beta

Lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I've played Wizard, Demon Hunter, and Witch Doctor up to level 13. And I've played the monk up to level 10. So far, I'm still going with what I voted for (wizard). The wizard seems to be the fastest at killing things, probably because of all the AOE skills, and so far is plenty survivable due to diamond skin and slowing skills.
> The only class I have yet to try is the barbarian. I imagine the barb will hit hard, but I doubt he'll be able to kill multiple targets as fast. Time will tell. Of course, this is only the beta and only to level 13... so it's impossible to draw hard conclusions.
> Go wizzards!


I started playing through the beta with the wizard last night and I thought it was taking longer than some other classes to kill monsters. She uses arcane power so fast that you can't spam it and her normal attacks are pretty weak. I played to level 7 and a lot of the monsters would take like 5 hits to die at that point. My barb was 2 hitting mostly everything throughout the beta I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-is-open-beta
> Lol


Wow thats crazy. I was hoping it actually was open beta as I'd be able to play with my friend, There is also another post at incgamers about release times and it is suggesting the game will be release midnight PST... That is 3AM my time. Sigh. There is going to be a blue post with more information later this week about release times. If this is the case looks like I'll be waiting till 9 or 10 am on the 15th to get the game.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/local-release-times


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I started playing through the beta with the wizard last night and I thought it was taking longer than some other classes to kill monsters. She uses arcane power so fast that you can't spam it and her normal attacks are pretty weak. I played to level 7 and a lot of the monsters would take like 5 hits to die at that point. My barb was 2 hitting mostly everything throughout the beta I think.
> Wow thats crazy. I was hoping it actually was open beta as I'd be able to play with my friend, There is also another post at incgamers about release times and it is suggesting the game will be release midnight PST... That is 3AM my time. Sigh. There is going to be a blue post with more information later this week about release times. If this is the case looks like I'll be waiting till 9 or 10 am on the 15th to get the game.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/local-release-times


At least its not a Witch Doctor where your basic attack also consumes mana







it sucks until you get some mana regen


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I started playing through the beta with the wizard last night and I thought it was taking longer than some other classes to kill monsters. She uses arcane power so fast that you can't spam it and her normal attacks are pretty weak. I played to level 7 and a lot of the monsters would take like 5 hits to die at that point. My barb was 2 hitting mostly everything throughout the beta I think.
> Wow thats crazy. I was hoping it actually was open beta as I'd be able to play with my friend, There is also another post at incgamers about release times and it is suggesting the game will be release midnight PST... That is 3AM my time. Sigh. There is going to be a blue post with more information later this week about release times. If this is the case looks like I'll be waiting till 9 or 10 am on the 15th to get the game.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/local-release-times


If they do release at 3AM Eastern, I'll be good to go. I'm usually up until 3-4AM anyways.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> If they do release at 3AM Eastern, I'll be good to go. I'm usually up until 3-4AM anyways.


I actually wanted to play the game as it is released though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I actually wanted to play the game as it is released though.


?

I plan on taking release day off from work. Going to get home monday night and sleep til 11 pm, go to gamestop then get home and play through all of tuesday







(Provided the servers are up...)


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> ?
> I plan on taking release day off from work. Going to get home monday night and sleep til 11 pm, go to gamestop then get home and play through all of tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Provided the servers are up...)


I have the day off too but I have to wait for my collector's edition to be delivered







.

I've got the upgrade bug but I'm holding off on cpu/motherboard, the only real upgrade left for me, until IB/Haswell. Now I'm looking at upgrading my mousepad/mouse lol. Any recommendations? I'm currently using some wireless logitech mouse that I've had for years and starting to die on me.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> ?
> I plan on taking release day off from work. Going to get home monday night and sleep til 11 pm, go to gamestop then get home and play through all of tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Provided the servers are up...)


You're lucky that you can get it right at midnight your time. I might just as well get to bed early the night before and go to Gamestop when they open on the 15th.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I have the day off too but I have to wait for my collector's edition to be delivered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've got the upgrade bug but I'm holding off on cpu/motherboard, the only real upgrade left for me, until IB/Haswell. Now I'm looking at upgrading my mousepad/mouse lol. Any recommendations? I'm currently using some wireless logitech mouse that I've had for years and starting to die on me.


I've used probably a dozen different Logitech gaming mice and Razer mice over the years. I currently use a Logitech G700 and a Razer Destructor mousepad. I love the combo. I usually get a new mouse like once every year or two but I don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon. Do you claw grip or palm grip? Do you want wired or wireless?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I've used probably a dozen different Logitech gaming mice and Razer mice over the years. I currently use a Logitech G700 and a Razer Destructor mousepad. I love the combo. I usually get a new mouse like once every year or two but I don't plan on getting rid of it anytime soon. Do you claw grip or palm grip? Do you want wired or wireless?


I'm eyeballin' a SteelSeries 9hd mouse pad at the moment. I claw grip most of the time and always prefer wired over wireless.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm eyeballin' a SteelSeries 9hd mouse pad at the moment. I claw grip most of the time and always prefer wired over wireless.


Well Razer mice (in my opinion) tend to be more friendly towards claw grippers. That said, a DeathAdder might be the way to go.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I started playing through the beta with the wizard last night and I thought it was taking longer than some other classes to kill monsters. She uses arcane power so fast that you can't spam it and her normal attacks are pretty weak. I played to level 7 and a lot of the monsters would take like 5 hits to die at that point. My barb was 2 hitting mostly everything throughout the beta I think.


I don't know, it's hard to say without me playing barb, but I can say it at least felt like I was killing more monsters/minute with the wizzard than any other class. Try to keep in mind that I'm comparing only classes that I maxed out to lvl 13. Give the wizzard until level 13 and see if your opinion changes. I preferred to play with ray of frost (numb rune), shock pulse (explosive bolts rune), wave of force, and diamond skin. Ray of frost is great for single target dps, shock pulse to spam groups at medium range, and wave of force for huge groups when surrounded.

I think it's also obvious that it depends greatly on gear. Your experience and my experience may be very different depending on gear. I ended up getting a weapon with 17ish dps by the end of my first play through (approx level 7).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I don't know, it's hard to say without me playing barb, but I can say it at least felt like I was killing more monsters/minute with the wizzard than any other class. Try to keep in mind that I'm comparing only classes that I maxed out to lvl 13. Give the wizzard until level 13 and see if your opinion changes. I preferred to play with ray of frost (numb rune), shock pulse (explosive bolts rune), wave of force, and diamond skin. Ray of frost is great for single target dps, shock pulse to spam groups at medium range, and wave of force for huge groups when surrounded.
> I think it's also obvious that it depends greatly on gear. Your experience and my experience may be very different depending on gear. I ended up getting a weapon with 17ish dps by the end of my first play through (approx level 7).


Indeed. I plan on finishing my playthrough with the wizard tonight at some point.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I'm eyeballin' a SteelSeries 9hd mouse pad at the moment. I claw grip most of the time and always prefer wired over wireless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well Razer mice (in my opinion) tend to be more friendly towards claw grippers. That said, a DeathAdder might be the way to go.


Death Adder is the 2nd best mouse I've ever owned. I like my current
(Mamba 2012) better, but it basically is a wireless Death Adder. Amazing mice!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Death Adder is the 2nd best mouse I've ever owned. I like my current
> (Mamba 2012) better, but it basically is a wireless Death Adder. Amazing mice!


I hated my Mamba that I had. I bought it thinking it was going to be the holy grail of mice and wow was I disappointed with it. Been sticking with Logitech mice since. (G9, G500, G700)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I hated my Mamba that I had. I bought it thinking it was going to be the holy grail of mice and wow was I disappointed with it. Been sticking with Logitech mice since. (G9, G500, G700)


Did you get the old revision of it? The 2012 version seems to have fixed a lot of the complaints.

I only needed to get it because my new setup includes a giant comfy chair, the wire wasn't working


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Did you get the old revision of it? The 2012 version seems to have fixed a lot of the complaints.
> I only needed to get it because my new setup includes a giant comfy chair, the wire wasn't working


Yeah this was a while back, at least a year ago. Probably closer to 2.


----------



## WBaS

I currently have the G5 mouse... will I notice a difference with the death adder? I've considered it due to playing CSS.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I currently have the G5 mouse... will I notice a difference with the death adder? I've considered it due to playing CSS.


Very doubtful, the G5 is a nice mouse. I would only recommend switching mice if you found the G5 uncomfortable or if it was giving you other problems. Even then I would probably recommend a Logitech mouse. I only recommended him a DeathAdder because he uses a claw grip.

Diablo III, the longest Blizzard beta ever. Also the longest time in between an announcement and release of a Blizzard game.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-blizzards-longest-beta-test-ever


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I've played Wizard, Demon Hunter, and Witch Doctor up to level 13. And I've played the monk up to level 10. So far, I'm still going with what I voted for (wizard). The wizard seems to be the fastest at killing things, probably because of all the AOE skills, and so far is plenty survivable due to diamond skin and slowing skills.
> The only class I have yet to try is the barbarian. I imagine the barb will hit hard, but I doubt he'll be able to kill multiple targets as fast. Time will tell. Of course, this is only the beta and only to level 13... so it's impossible to draw hard conclusions.
> Go wizzards!


Lol barbs wont get much AOE, thats a lol.









They get cleave pretty early on hitting targets in an arch infront of them, and i think ive seen bash hit multiple targets at once too when their really close to each other. leap attack is aoe, hell tell me a skill that not aoe I cant sus this one out. whats he on about?









Go Barbs!


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Lol barbs wont get much AOE, thats a lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get cleave pretty early on hitting targets in an arch infront of them, and i think ive seen bash hit multiple targets at once too when their really close to each other. leap attack is aoe, hell tell me a skill that not aoe I cant sus this one out. whats he on about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Barbs!


I'm not saying that barbs won't get much AOE. I'm saying that wizzards will probably do it better. When it comes to diablo... my focus is killing the highest number of monsters I can in the shortest amount of time. It is my opinion, but I think that the wizzard will excel in this measurement.

That being said... I do feel that Blizzard did a better job with D3 than D2 when it comes to class balances. I feel that each class can perform the same task (aoe, single target, stun etc), they just execute them differently. In some cases, the skill mechanics are almost identical with variances in visuals.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

From my experience in beta Wizard is better for burst aoe and then they run out of arcane power, barbs can just cleave all day then do the attack speed buff. I have gotten every character to 13 but this was before runes came out.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I'm not saying that barbs won't get much AOE. I'm saying that wizzards will probably do it better. When it comes to diablo... my focus is killing the highest number of monsters I can in the shortest amount of time. It is my opinion, but I think that the wizzard will excel in this measurement.
> *That being said... I do feel that Blizzard did a better job with D3 than D2 when it comes to class balances. I feel that each class can perform the same task (aoe, single target, stun etc), they just execute them differently.* In some cases, the skill mechanics are almost identical with variances in visuals.


Very well put. Totally agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> From my experience in beta Wizard is better for burst aoe and then they run out of arcane power, barbs can just cleave all day then do the attack speed buff. I have gotten every character to 13 but t his was before runes came out.


Definitely. I feel Blizzard has done a great job balancing the classes making each viable for (most) every situation while still retaining uniqueness. We shall see upon launch how late game goes.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Definitely. I feel Blizzard has done a great job balancing the classes making each viable for (most) every situation while still retaining uniqueness. We shall see upon launch how late game goes.


You know what will happen in Inferno. Wiz will run up and dump everything they have on the monster getting it to half life, run out of resources and die. The Barbarian will run up and output a steady amount of damage. Then they will die as well while only getting the mob to half life.
Blizzard: The classes are balanced!! They each got the mob to half life before they died







.


----------



## Zulli85

Bashiok seems to be wishing that he can take back what he said about inferno. It seems to me that inferno is as difficult as they have been talking about but they seem to think that some unintended exploit might be found to make inferno easier.
Quote:


> Can I totally go back on what I said before?
> Ok, not totally, but I think there's some distinction to be made for 'legitimate' ability to beat Inferno, in that, we expect there could be ways, potentially exploits, potentially clever but cheesy mechanics, that could maybe allow a player to complete Inferno fairly quickly. The bet stands as-is, but I think if it could be revised it would be "X time before it becomes farmable", meaning someone can legitimately kill the end boss over and over and over without needing to take advantage of an exploit, or loophole, or some other thing we don't intend to be possible.
> 
> Of course we'll try to address any such issue as quickly as possible, but it's feasible that the first Inferno clear will be through use of unintended means. Technically still valid per the wording of the bet, but I think most can agree would go against the spirit of it.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/bashiok-on-beating-inferno

The Diablo II (2) ladder is going to reset May 2nd. I think I'm going to play it as a good warmup for DIII. Maybe in the 2 weeks before release I'll be able to get rid of some items on D2JSP and get my forum gold up a bit more. Hm.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-ii-ladder-reset-coming-may-2nd


----------



## Bobotheklown

You know you've done a good job when other companies delay their game releases because of yours








http://www.incgamers.com/News/31121/spellforce-2-faith-in-destiny-delayed-due-to-diablo-3
Quote:


> "As many already know, hell breaks loose on 15th of May 2012 and may possibly cause a global decrease in productivity, "sick leaves", and consumption of vacation days. We think that this is a very unfavourable time for the release of SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny and have therefore decided to postpone it. Due to lowered resistance values, even we here at Nordic Games are not immune to said phenomenon and expect anomalies with regards to working hours of our colleagues and employees".


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You know you've done a good job when other companies delay their game releases because of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.incgamers.com/News/31121/spellforce-2-faith-in-destiny-delayed-due-to-diablo-3
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "As many already know, hell breaks loose on 15th of May 2012 and may possibly cause a global decrease in productivity, "sick leaves", and consumption of vacation days. We think that this is a very unfavourable time for the release of SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny and have therefore decided to postpone it. Due to lowered resistance values, even we here at Nordic Games are not immune to said phenomenon and expect anomalies with regards to working hours of our colleagues and employees".
Click to expand...

Just read that at incgamers. Give you an idea of the impact that Blizzard has on the gaming world. Diablo III is a big, big deal.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just read that at incgamers. Give you an idea of the impact that Blizzard has on the gaming world. Diablo III is a big, big deal.


It really is. I'm excited for Blizzard to get it out the door, I really wanna see sale numbers


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You know you've done a good job when other companies delay their game releases because of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.incgamers.com/News/31121/spellforce-2-faith-in-destiny-delayed-due-to-diablo-3
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "As many already know, hell breaks loose on 15th of May 2012 and may possibly cause a global decrease in productivity, "sick leaves", and consumption of vacation days. We think that this is a very unfavourable time for the release of SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny and have therefore decided to postpone it. Due to lowered resistance values, even we here at Nordic Games are not immune to said phenomenon and expect anomalies with regards to working hours of our colleagues and employees".
Click to expand...

Well that's a shame. I would have bought SpellForce 2: Faight if they released it in May but I guess I'll have to buy it later. Really good series and the games are _loooooong_. Still playing my way through SF1







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It really is. I'm excited for Blizzard to get it out the door, I really wanna see sale numbers


Me too. I could have sworn I read somewhere that they already have 2 million preorders but I can't find it. Maybe I dreamed that.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You know you've done a good job when other companies delay their game releases because of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.incgamers.com/News/31121/spellforce-2-faith-in-destiny-delayed-due-to-diablo-3
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "As many already know, hell breaks loose on 15th of May 2012 and may possibly cause a global decrease in productivity, "sick leaves", and consumption of vacation days. We think that this is a very unfavourable time for the release of SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny and have therefore decided to postpone it. Due to lowered resistance values, even we here at Nordic Games are not immune to said phenomenon and expect anomalies with regards to working hours of our colleagues and employees".
Click to expand...

I wish TERA launched sooner. Only going to get 2 weeks in before D3 comes out and I know I am not going to be playing it if I have D3.
First world problems


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I wish TERA launched sooner. Only going to get 2 weeks in before D3 comes out and I know I am not going to be playing it if I have D3.
> *First world problems*


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Me too. I could have sworn I read somewhere that they already have 2 million preorders but I can't find it. Maybe I dreamed that.


Hell, I pre-orded 6 copies. 2 for my wife and myself, and 4 as groomsmen gifts (married last may, but promised D3 for each as gifts when it is released).


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Hell, I pre-orded 6 copies. 2 for my wife and myself, and 4 as groomsmen gifts (married last may, but promised D3 for each as gifts when it is released).


You sir, win the coolest friend award


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You sir, win the coolest friend award


I plan to do a LAN with them in May. God, my birthday, wedding aniversary, and D3 released with a planned LAN all in May; sounds like a good month.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Hell, I pre-orded 6 copies. 2 for my wife and myself, and 4 as groomsmen gifts (married last may, but promised D3 for each as gifts when it is released).


Can I be your friend plz.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Eternallydead reminds me my life sucks without friends like this ..


----------



## WBaS

So after playing all the classes, I can say that the wizard and barb are my 2 favorites (in that order). I can't wait until release so that I can play past lvl 13!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> So after playing all the classes, I can say that the wizard and barb are my 2 favorites (in that order). I can't wait until release so that I can play past lvl 13!


That makes 2 of us. Well, probably everybody in this thread.









I'm going to finish my playthrough with the Witch Doctor tonight and then maybe start another one with the Demon Hunter. I'm leaning more and more towards making a barb when the game launches.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> So after playing all the classes, I can say that the wizard and barb are my 2 favorites (in that order). I can't wait until release so that I can play past lvl 13!


Hah! I told you barb would be sick!

But it didn't make it to your #1


----------



## zoodecks

I did barbs my #1 for sure. BOBO Zullie Barb team on release day , what do ya say


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I did barbs my #1 for sure. BOBO Zullie Barb team on release day , what do ya say


Haha quite possibly. I think I'm going to make a barb when the DII ladder resets on May 2nd as a warmup for DIII on the 15th.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Contemplating building a rig just to play this game. Which is something I thought I would never say, ever.

How many levels will there be in the final game?

Any idea on how long the single player might take to complete?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Contemplating building a rig just to play this game. Which is something I thought I would never say, ever.
> How many levels will there be in the final game?
> Any idea on how long the single player might take to complete?


DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!

Max level is 60 set for launch. It is expected you will need to hit 60 within hell, and gear up a bit for Inferno. Speculation for completing the single player campaign is up in the air. Blizz Devs have stated it will "take months" to conquer Inferno. I believe that is in reference to multiplayer. I also believe that will be for a casual gamer, as we all know the hardcore people will be playing almost nonstop for a while. (including me







)


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!
> Max level is 60 set for launch. It is expected you will need to hit 60 within hell, and gear up a bit for Inferno. Speculation for completing the single player campaign is up in the air. Blizz Devs have stated it will "take months" to conquer Inferno. I believe that is in reference to multiplayer. I also believe that will be for a casual gamer, as we all know the hardcore people will be playing almost nonstop for a while. (including me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It's not expected you'll need to hit 60, You WILL hit 60 before you finish hell


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Contemplating building a rig just to play this game. Which is something I thought I would never say, ever.
> How many levels will there be in the final game?
> Any idea on how long the single player might take to complete?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!
> Max level is 60 set for launch. It is expected you will need to hit 60 within hell, and gear up a bit for Inferno. Speculation for completing the single player campaign is up in the air. Blizz Devs have stated it will "take months" to conquer Inferno. I believe that is in reference to multiplayer. I also believe that will be for a casual gamer, as we all know the hardcore people will be playing almost nonstop for a while. (including me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> It's not expected you'll need to hit 60, You WILL hit 60 before you finish hell


All of this is accurate.









My sig rig runs DIII really well at 1920x1200 with AA off. I don't get much of a fps drop until there are other people playing with me. That said, your sig rig is overkill for DIII.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Contemplating building a rig just to play this game. Which is something I thought I would never say, ever.
> How many levels will there be in the final game?
> Any idea on how long the single player might take to complete?


Assuming you're using your sig rig, there would be zero reason to build another PC to play D3. Whats in your sig will smoke the game.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Holy crap the barb is dominating now!

People know what's up!


----------



## Al plants Corn

I really should delete all that heh, I sold that rig several months ago. Using a laptop right now, hence wanting to build a rig.

So I'm completely new to Diablo 3(though I did watch a few Let's Play on youtube). Is it a MMO? RPG? Seems to change depending on who I ask. Can you really compare it to WoW(which I've never played either)?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> I really should delete all that heh, I sold that rig several months ago. Using a laptop right now, hence wanting to build a rig.
> So I'm completely new to Diablo 3(though I did watch a few Let's Play on youtube). Is it a MMO? RPG? Seems to change depending on who I ask. Can you really compare it to WoW(which I've never played either)?


Have you looked at the OP? Diablo is a hack-n-slash Action RPG (ARPG). It cannot be considered an MMO because the player cap in a single game is 4 and you really can't compare it to WoW. An ideal rig for DIII would be something similar to an i5 and a 460.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Have you looked at the OP? Diablo is a hack-n-slash Action RPG (ARPG). It cannot be considered an MMO because the player cap in a single game is 4 and you really can't compare it to WoW. An ideal rig for DIII would be something similar to an i5 and a 460.


I just did yes. All was explained







. I looked at it before via tapatalk on my phone, probably why I missed so much info. From the beta gameplay I've seen this is definitely something I wouldn't mind picking up and investing some time in









Getting kind of sick buying fps games that only hold your attention for 5 hours...


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Holy crap the barb is dominating now!
> People know what's up!


Absolutely man, Barbs are goin to be soo boss









The secound this game says Avaliable Gona have a Barb runnin into the frey, 15 min in Im gona have the skeleton king dead, 1 hour in jee who knows







with that logic, wonder where ill end up at the end of the night XD


----------



## Zulli85

There is a live stream of DIII going on right now if you want to check it out.


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Absolutely man, Barbs are goin to be soo boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The secound this game says Avaliable Gona have a Barb runnin into the frey, 15 min in Im gona have the skeleton king dead, 1 hour in jee who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with that logic, wonder where ill end up at the end of the night XD


There's no possible way for you to be at SK in 15 min.


----------



## Zulli85

Open beta test this weekend!! Good news for anyone that hasn't yet played the game!
Quote:


> We're pleased to announce the Diablo III open beta weekend, which offers open access to all players with a valid Battle.net account! Beginning this Friday everyone is invited to log in and help us put the game and servers through their paces in this three day stress test as we march toward the game's release on May 15. You can begin downloading the Diablo III client right now!
> From Friday, April 20 at 12:01 p.m. PDT (noon), until Monday, April 23 at 10:00 a.m. PDT you'll be able to log in, team up with friends, and play each of the five heroic classes to level 13 as you fight to save the world from the impending demonic invasion.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-open-beta-this-weekend


----------



## waylo88

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Will finally be able to play with some of my buddies (and it's not the gw2 beta weekend! woot!)


----------



## psyclum

sigh.... averaging 50kb/s


----------



## SIDWULF

Well this is the only fantasy game im interested in, Diablo II had this striking dark feeling to it and i liked that you could just swing and miss, or shoot arrows where-ever instead of point and click, and I belive Diablo III has the same feeling. Altho it almost looks like Diablo III has a cartoonish look with exagerated animations to entice the WOW crowd. Im OK with that. This game still has it's dark semi-realistic undertones.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Well this is the only fantasy game im interested in, Diablo II had this striking dark feeling to it and i liked that you could just swing and miss, or shoot arrows where-ever instead of point and click, and I belive Diablo III has the same feeling. Altho it almost looks like Diablo III has a cartoonish look with exagerated animations to entice the WOW crowd. Im OK with that. This game still has it's dark semi-realistic undertones.


Yeah the art style definitely grows on you. It definitely feels right to me in game. After seeing some early concept screens of D3 when it was more bland and not colorful, it was no where near as cool and engaging as it is now. I believe those screens were only shown in the GDC presentation.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah the art style definitely grows on you. It definitely feels right to me in game. After seeing some early concept screens of D3 when it was more bland and not colorful, it was no where near as cool and engaging as it is now. I believe those screens were only shown in the GDC presentation.


I could never understand the colorfull cartoonish exagerated world of WOW...It looked like everything could be a babies toy in the 2 and under section of toys r us. No seriousness to anything, like they are making some kind of joke about fantasy. It's really hard to "fantasize" about these characters to any extent that i would want to play the game...it evokes no emotion what so ever.

You know what mabye i will never understand the WOW generation...but i do know Diablo III is right up my alley.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I could never understand the colorfull cartoonish exagerated world of WOW...It looked like everything could be a babies toy in the 2 and under section of toys r us. No seriousness to anything, like they are making some kind of joke about fantasy. It's really hard to "fantasize" about these characters to any extent that i would want to play the game...it evokes no emotion what so ever.
> You know what mabye i will never understand the WOW generation...but i do know Diablo III is right up my alley.


Well, apparently it worked :O

If you want more info on Blizzard's art direction, I point you to the GDC presentation I mentioned:

http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1015306/The-Art-of-Diablo

Definitely worth a watch in my opinion.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well, apparently it worked :O
> If you want more info on Blizzard's art direction, I point you to the GDC presentation I mentioned:
> http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1015306/The-Art-of-Diablo
> Definitely worth a watch in my opinion.


Awesome exactly what i was looking for, thanks bro


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Awesome exactly what i was looking for, thanks bro


For sure.

It's a long video, but totally worth it imo


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> There's no possible way for you to be at SK in 15 min.


I did during the beta its called speed running >: | You callin me a phony?
get your facts strait.


----------



## SIDWULF

Games are always more fun to play when they have been hyped beyond recognition


----------



## Lisjak

I can not belive it is open beta. I am so going to play this game until I fall off my chair


----------



## rageofthepeon

Well, crap, I have one of my final exams this weekend. Must...resist...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Well this is the only fantasy game im interested in, Diablo II had this striking dark feeling to it and i liked that you could just swing and miss, or shoot arrows where-ever instead of point and click, and I belive Diablo III has the same feeling. Altho it almost looks like Diablo III has a cartoonish look with exagerated animations to entice the WOW crowd. Im OK with that. This game still has it's dark semi-realistic undertones.


In DIII it is really satisfying to see bits and pieces of monsters flying in the air across the screen as you kill them. DII never had that.


----------



## WiL11o6

Does D3 support crossfire? As in, does it scale well and run smoothly? And not jittery and stuttery?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Does D3 support crossfire? As in, does it scale well and run smoothly? And not jittery and stuttery?


If I recall correctly there is not an option for Crossfire/SLI in the video settings so I am assuming no. DIII is far from the most demanding game in the world though so I'm guessing most every rig here at OCN would run the game well. Your sig rig will easily be able to max it out with a single 7970.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Does D3 support crossfire? As in, does it scale well and run smoothly? And not jittery and stuttery?


When I had my two 5870's in and played I had no issues. However the crossfire bars on the overlay from RadeonPro always only showed one gpu actually being used.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Does D3 support crossfire? As in, does it scale well and run smoothly? And not jittery and stuttery?


My GTX 590 was able to run SLI in the beta. I had to force it through NVCP. That was like 4 months ago though... so i pretty sure Nvidia has had SLI support add in a drive update since then. Im not sure about AMD though.. im sure there is.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> My GTX 590 was able to run SLI in the beta. I had to force it through NVCP. That was like 4 months ago though... so i pretty sure Nvidia has had SLI support add in a drive update since then. Im not sure about AMD though.. im sure there is.


I'm willing to bet you would notice 0 difference between 1 590 and 2 590s in DIII. I just don't see the point of trying to get it working when the game will be easily maxed out from a single card. I guess it makes sense though, you've got 2 cards for a reason and you would want them both working in any game.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm willing to bet you would notice 0 difference between 1 590 and 2 590s in DIII. I just don't see the point of trying to get it working when the game will be easily maxed out from a single card. I guess it makes sense though, you've got 2 cards for a reason and you would want them both working in any game.


I didn't notice any difference. I know some people out there that just have thing about making sure every game has Crossfire or SLI Enable and working. I know my GTX 680 will be bored.


----------



## psyclum

Player has been disconnected. (Error 3005)


----------



## Lisjak

Server maintenance...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Player has been disconnected. (Error 3005)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Server maintenance...


I am keeping close tabs on the situation. Will post if/when the beta becomes available.

Edit - Seems like it up and running.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Player has been disconnected. (Error 3005)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Server maintenance...


Haha wow. Hopefully it will be up an running for tonight when I get home


----------



## Lisjak

I just got in. Try it out guys


----------



## punceh

server too busy (error 37)









anyone else has this?


----------



## Bobotheklown

I really hope this is going to give them some good information for launch day.

I really don't want to stare at the login screen at midnight for a few hours


----------



## Zulli85

I am still getting "servers are too busy." There have been a lot of reports of similar issues.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I am still getting "servers are too busy." There have been a lot of reports of similar issues.


I just made it in. Keep trying and eventually you'll make it through.


----------



## psyclum

hehe just got a no D3 license on account error







i guess nobody told the server it's open beta weekend


----------



## Zulli85

New error when trying to login. "There is a temporary outage of the Battle.net service. Please try again later. Error 75."

Wouldn't waste too much time right now guys. Might be a while before it is up and running.


----------



## Projector

Indd hit up the tera beta for an hour then try again, what Im going to do.
Been waiting so long for this game can't wait >_>


----------



## rageofthepeon

Just finished killing the wretched queen quest and then decided to log off and get some homework done again. Tried logging back in again after seeing you guys having issues and I signed into my account again no problem. Sorry you guys are having issues







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Just finished killing the wretched queen quest and then decided to log off and get some homework done again. Tried logging back in again after seeing you guys having issues and I signed into my account again no problem. Sorry you guys are having issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha nice


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Been waiting so long for this game can wait *a little longer* >_>


Fixed


----------



## eternallydead

I went home for lunch, and just played through the Witch quest. It is awesome, has a very nostalgic feel, and I love how smooth the movement and gameplay is. I cannot wait for this game to be released. I look forwards to playing more.

I am back at work now, so more D3 here I come in 3 more hours...


----------



## carajean

Trying to download now. Gave me not enough space message. Wonder how big this game is. On the bright side looks like I need to pick up some more drives running out of room.

Although there aren't many games I want this year.


----------



## StormX2

Are we able to make special servers or games that we can play together with?

Id like to have a bunch of OCN Friends to play Multi player with , since I Highly doubt il actually play Solo when the game comes out

Solo just has no place in my heart ever since my very first Lan Doom game way way way long ago

the ID's we have now, are we keeping them?

Liek the name that shows on our characters when we are in a Multiplayer ganme?


----------



## carajean

Hey guys if my boyfriend and I wanted to play do we have to download and install it twice or can we just drag and drop? We have DSL thats slow its already going to take a long time.


----------



## Anth0789

Yep getting error 37 here:
Quote:


> We've temporarily capped #D3 open beta concurrency until we can address some stability issues. Expect Error 37 and login failure.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/193437790116126721


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Are we able to make special servers or games that we can play together with?
> Id like to have a bunch of OCN Friends to play Multi player with , since I Highly doubt il actually play Solo when the game comes out
> Solo just has no place in my heart ever since my very first Lan Doom game way way way long ago
> the ID's we have now, are we keeping them?
> Liek the name that shows on our characters when we are in a Multiplayer ganme?


There isn't a LAN function in DIII and a connection to Battle.net is required to play the game. You will be able to play with OCN members though, it will just have to be through B.net.

Diablo III also requires a Battle Tag yes. You are keeping it. If I recall correctly you can change it once via the Battle.net website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Hey guys if my boyfriend and I wanted to play do we have to download and install it twice or can we just drag and drop? We have DSL thats slow its already going to take a long time.


You can just copy the client over to the other computer and login with 2 different accounts. Shouldn't be any issues there.


----------



## Sir Cumference

download is going at a crawl. at this pace, i may not get in til tomorrow.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

I've been having no luck at all, Constant (ERROR 3003)

Been like this since the start of the OBT, Hope they sort it by Morning at least!


----------



## SirWaWa

on the right hand side, bottom of the login screen it tells u what the current status of b.net is


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> I've been having no luck at all, Constant (ERROR 3003)
> Been like this since the start of the OBT, Hope they sort it by Morning at least!


Yeah I wouldn't sweat it too much, just give it some time and try periodically. A bunch of people here at OCN have been able to play though, seems like it is slowly getting better.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't sweat it too much, just give it some time and try periodically. A bunch of people here at OCN have been able to play though, seems like it is slowly getting better.


I just kept typing my password in, let it sit there for like 2 minutes, and get the error. after a while, I managed to get in. (once saying I don't have credentials for D3, please purchase), then closed the program, re-opened it, and resumed after 20 login attempts I managed to login, and then had erros as I tried to make a character, jsut kept trying until it went through, played for a while, then had to go back to work.


----------



## punceh

ive been constantly trying to login for the past 2 hours and no luck, i give up... have fun for the ones that do get in


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I just kept typing my password in, let it sit there for like 2 minutes, and get the error. after a while, I managed to get in. (once saying I don't have credentials for D3, please purchase), then closed the program, re-opened it, and resumed after 20 login attempts I managed to login, and then had erros as I tried to make a character, jsut kept trying until it went through, played for a while, then had to go back to work.


Haha, multiply that amount of spam times how many other people are doing the same thing. Just glad that I've been in the beta for months now.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> I've been having no luck at all, Constant (ERROR 3003)
> Been like this since the start of the OBT, Hope they sort it by Morning at least!


Here man, try this:
Quote:


> If you are seeing Error 3003 click on Options and change your region to 'The Americas'. The open beta is on US servers only. -Bashiok


Others that are having issues, please see this link:
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/open-beta-weekend-begins-tech-problems


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The huge influx of new (would be) players has brought a huge number of new players into the hell that is the new Battle.net Launcher. This tool was added to the D3 and WoWanda betas back in late March, and instantly brought unplayable lag and installation problems to countless players. The tech problems have been steadily whittled down since then, but it's still a show-stopper for numerous players, especially when first trying to install D3 or WoW:MoP.

If you're stuck on a pop up box that says, "updating system files" you are very much not alone. There's been minimal help from Bliz tech support on this, and the fixes have mostly been player-discovered work arounds. Of course you'll want to update your drivers; video card at least, Windows and motherboard and others as well if you want to be extra careful. If you're still having problems, the two main fixes are quoted in this thread, by a Blue poster.

Delete these two folders, which are recreated each time you log on or try to install:

C:\ProgramData\Battle.net
C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net\Cache

Now right click the d3 installer.exe file as an administrator. (Retstarting before this step may also help.)

This fixes the problem for many players. If it doesn't help you, this work around thread is very helpful, or you can browse for others in the Blizzard Tech Support Forum. You won't be able to post there, but at least you'll feel better after seeing how many other people are stuck right beside you.#

Risingred is also compiling all the issues/solutions into one thread which you can find here.

Update: The twitter feeds of Bashiok and Blizzard Customer Service are both burning up with replies to tech problems. The D3 servers are getting hammered, most people can't get on, and basically it's everyone's "online-only DRM launch day nightmare" come to life. Thankfully it's just the beta stress test, though that's not hugely reassuring if you've been waiting to play D3 for 10 years and the D3 beta since September. A few quotes from the past hour or two:

This is a stress test, and issues are expected. You may have trouble logging in due to the sheer number of other people attempting the same. -Bashiok
We've temporarily capped #D3 open beta concurrency until we can address some stability issues. Expect Error 37 and login failure. -Bashiok

If you are seeing Error 3003 click on Options and change your region to 'The Americas'. The open beta is on US servers only. -Bashiok

As per @Bashiok "We're investigating why some people are seeing a 'no license' Error 12 for the #D3 open beta. Hang tough." -BlizzardCS
What about the servers are busy error 37 and disconnected from battlenet error? -metallica155
That's just due to the servers getting slammed at current. A lot of people want to try the game. -Bashiok

Hi Bash! I just wonder, how many people are the test servers expected to handle at once? -JrgenSandberg
A lot more than we have right now. We'll get there! -Bashiok

If it helps; I'm getting mixed error msg: most are "disconnected from b-net", sometimes "server busy", once in a while the error 12 -CasperBHansen
Progress! Yeah http://Battle.net, D3 servers and account management are slammed. We're trying to put out fires. -Bashiok

Okay, now i get Error 12 as well, i actually AM a closed beta tester







. -PeterBang1
Yeah, it's definitely some kind of syncing issue on our side. I don't believe any user changes could help workaround it. -Bashiok

Given these messages, you'll probably be happier if you do other things for at least a few hours, and try again tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Nice one bud, A little closer now, (ERROR 37)
It's progress!


----------



## Lisjak

Just killed the SK with my wizard. I must say I like this game a lot. The only thing they could improve is the skill system. But I would probably get used to this one if I had to


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3aCt0r M|Nd*
> 
> Nice one bud, A little closer now, (ERROR 37)
> It's progress!


Quote:


> We've temporarily capped #D3 open beta concurrency until we can address some stability issues. Expect Error 37 and login failure. -Bashiok


So they're at cap atm. I'm guessing this cap will be increased as time goes on this weekend.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Just killed the SK with my wizard. I must say I like this game a lot. The only thing they could improve is the skill system. But I would probably get used to this one if I had to


I actually like it, you have limited abilities, but a vastly different customizationa nd builds you can do. I also like that you don't have to re-make a character to change your build. (D2 pre-ubbers)


----------



## Lisjak

I mostly agree with you eternal but what I mean't was the presentation of the skills. I would rather have a good ol skill tree.

Edit: for those who are not in yet just keep trying to log in. I tried about 10 times and got in


----------



## Bastyn99

I was lucky enough to get in about 20 min after the servers opened, so Ive had the time to play through the beta as a Barbarian, and I definitely liked what I saw


----------



## Projector

Just finished my playthrough, was alot of fun but it didnt feel as dark or doomy as diablo 2 sadly. The main reason I loved diablo 2 was the dark feeling of hopelessness and dispair.
Oh and as others have said the skill system is very lacking, no where near as good and expansive as diablo 2.
I think the main reason it doesnt feel as dark and doomy now is the graphics they seem to be very much like torchlight's like kinda cartoony.
Voice acting/spell animations are as solid as ever tho =).

Oh not saying the graphics are a bad thing change is good I guess, was just saying its different and I loved the style of diablo 2.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I was lucky enough to get in about 20 min after the servers opened, so Ive had the time to play through the beta as a Barbarian, and I definitely liked what I saw


You beat the beta in 20 minutes? 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Just finished my playthrough, was alot of fun but it didnt feel as dark or doomy as diablo 2 sadly. *The main reason I loved diablo 2 was the dark feeling of hopelessness and dispair.*
> *Oh and as others have said the skill system is very lacking, no where near as good and expansive as diablo 2.*
> I think the main reason it doesnt feel as dark and doomy now is the graphics they seem to be very much like torchlight's like kinda cartoony.
> Voice acting/spell animations are as solid as ever tho =).
> *Oh not saying the graphics are a bad thing change is good I guess, was just saying its different and I loved the style of diablo 2.*


Surely going to the inn and the hospital area to see commoners turn to zombies is hopeless and grim enough?

As far as the skill system goes, I'm done explaining it, I'm sorry









The graphics definitely grow on you, at least, they grew on me


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You beat the beta in 20 minutes?
> Surely going to the inn and the hospital area to see commoners turn to zombies is hopeless and grim enough?
> As far as the skill system goes, I'm done explaining it, I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The graphics definitely grow on you, at least, they grew on me


I have to agree with this. I feel like I'd be beating the heck out of a dead horse if I have to post my thoughts about this again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You beat the beta in 20 minutes?


He said 20min after the servers opened, not for 20 mins







. The beta seems very beatable within 20mins, just not on your first playthrough.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> He said 20min after the servers opened, not for 20 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The beta seems very beatable within 20mins, just not on your first playthrough.


Oh, heh.









Yeah I'm sure you could speed run through at 13 from beginning to end in about 20.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You beat the beta in 20 minutes?


No, I was able to Log in to the game 20 minutes after the servers opened. I took my time, spend 3-4 hours completing it.

And I for one think that 3D really suits the game. It just gives the game a lot deeper more lifelike feeling. Jumping off the top of some stairs and smashing down in top of a pack of creeps 5 meters below, destroying everything. you just cant do that in a 2D game. And also the PhysX, oh man, minions flying everywhere.
Also not sure I agree that the game is lighter. I just think its the upgraded graphics that makes it look that way.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> No, I was able to Log in to the game 20 minutes after the servers opened. I took my time, spend 3-4 hours completing it.
> And I for one think that 3D really suits the game. It just gives the game a lot deeper more lifelike feeling. Jumping off the top of some stairs and smashing down in top of a pack of creeps 5 meters below, destroying everything. you just cant do that in a 2D game. And also the PhysX, oh man, minions flying everywhere.
> Also not sure I agree that the game is lighter. I just think its the upgraded graphics that makes it look that way.


The graphics are definitely light; I just think people forget act II and act III of diablo II, which were fairly colorful xD.


----------



## Projector

I didnt mean anything bad by it, loving it so far.
The skill system probally only seems lacking because I havnt looked into it enough or explored it thoroughly.
Good to hear that is good in 3d, helped make my mind up about picking up a 3d screen with a 680/580.
Oh and no way am I judging the game on just one quik hour playthrough in a beta version







was just first impressions.
I will go onto my second playthrough and instead of rushing just to say I have beat it I will actually look this time and take my time to take in the atmosphere etc.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> I didnt mean anything bad by it, loving it so far.
> The skill system probally only seems lacking because I havnt looked into it enough or explored it thoroughly.
> Good to hear that is good in 3d, helped make my mind up about picking up a 3d screen with a 680/580.


I meant 3D as in, the gameworld itself has 3 dimensions, as opposed to Diablo 2 which has only 2 dimensions, not that the game supports 3D vision well :S


----------



## Projector

Oh lol its just like every game has 3 dimensions now a days







.


----------



## Tyrandis

100% in


----------



## Projector

Didn't like the barbarian much at all felt very generic. Second play through went with the demon hunter (class I intend to play at launch) and wow it's so much fun. An amazing class especially with a 2 handed bow, you can pritty much 1 shot everything from insane range.


----------



## Al plants Corn

This is after ~8 hours

-___________________________________-


----------



## solsamurai

....wow.







I'll be too busy to tomorrow so hopefully Sunday it will download quicker than that!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Didn't like the barbarian much at all felt very generic. Second play through went with the demon hunter (class I intend to play at launch) and wow it's so much fun. An amazing class especially with a 2 handed bow, you can pritty much 1 shot everything from insane range.


Most people, at least here, seem to be playing a barb upon release. I'm still undecided but I just played through with the demon hunter again and it was real fun indeed. Didn't take me too long to log on btw, I just kept trying and a couple minutes later I was in.


----------



## Projector

Online is amazing! Really impressed by the way they have impemented it. Had an amazing few boss runs etc online. Alot of fun and alot harder than solo.


----------



## Zulli85

The beta is much more stable and playable than it was earlier. Bashiok mentioned that there are around 200-250k players right now. If you get the error that the servers are too busy just keep trying. You will get in and it shouldn't be too difficult. Also,


----------



## Bobotheklown

250k..... O_O


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 250k..... O_O


Indeed. Think theres some anticipation for this game?


----------



## Iscaria

I am very disappoint right now. After trying to register my favorite video game alias, which I am currently using for one of my character's on swtor, as my battletag I was informed that it violates their naming policy guidelines. Naturally I was very put off by this, so I'm trying to weasel my way into making them let me use it. Here's the support ticket I submitted:
Quote:


> Hello I'm inquiring because I'm having trouble creating my Battletag for the Diablo 3 beta. I wanted to use my mom's maiden name, which is Fister, as my battletag, but when I try it I get an error that it violates your naming policy guidelines. I don't see why this is. I mean, it's a common last name, there's nothing derogatory about it. Could you please explain? Thank you.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> I am very disappoint right now. After trying to register my favorite video game alias, which I am currently using for one of my character's on swtor, as my battletag I was informed that it violates their naming policy guidelines. Naturally I was very put off by this, so I'm trying to weasel my way into making them let me use it. Here's the support ticket I submitted:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I'm inquiring because I'm having trouble creating my Battletag for the Diablo 3 beta. I wanted to use my mom's maiden name, which is Fister, as my battletag, but when I try it I get an error that it violates your naming policy guidelines. I don't see why this is. I mean, it's a common last name, there's nothing derogatory about it. Could you please explain? Thank you.
Click to expand...

Lol, you are joking, right?


----------



## godofdeath

how do you tell how much damage your skills do?


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Lol, you are joking, right?


Of course lol. I'm just really curious as to what their response is going to be. Like if they're going to explain to me what fisting is lol.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> Of course lol. I'm just really curious as to what their response is going to be. Like if they're going to explain to me what fisting is lol.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> Of course lol. I'm just really curious as to what their response is going to be. Like if they're going to explain to me what fisting is lol.


I like the way you think.


----------



## FLCLimax

game is definitely fun, but i like PoE more







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> game is definitely fun, but i like PoE more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Both are great games.

I like the combat in poe, but love it in D3.

I like the skill system in D3, but I love the passive skill grid in poe.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyway, just kicked the Skeleton Kings boney ass with my Templar friend as a Wizard which ive played on Diablo since day 1. I actually had fun clicking around and reliving the good old classic Diablo days. Couple of things

*1. Graphics definetely are Blizzard style. They aint fancy and mind blowing but look good enough*

*2. Sounds are well done, but beta has some serious audio bugs, especially with speechs cutting in and out and too low volumes at times*

*3. Animations are pretty well done, spell effects look good for us wizards.*

*4. Really blows you cannot zoom in with mouse wheel like SC2 or even rotate screen, Blizzard never farking changes.....*

*5. Having your character talk gives the game a bit more personality and more draw to your character rather then just a mute avatar*

*6. Nice being able to choose male/female versions at long last*

*7. Runs smooth on my rig at full setting with no AA.*

Doubt i'll fork over the money for full game, but it was fun to relive my Diablo days over a decade ago...now I feel freaking old. I was surprised at how much CPU the game was using were as my GTX570 wasn't getting much of a work out.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> Of course lol. I'm just really curious as to what their response is going to be. Like if they're going to explain to me what fisting is lol.


a "monk" is one who engage in combats with fists. or user of fists, or a "fister" and can be considered the master of fisting


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> 4. Really blows you cannot zoom in with mouse wheel like SC2 or even rotate screen, Blizzard never farking changes.....


Press "Z"


----------



## Jinto

So after finally getting a chance to play the beta here are my opinions on the Witch Doctor so far:

- I prefer going with the "Poison Dart"/"Splinters" set up alongside "Grasp of the Dead"/"Unbreakable Grasp". "Corpse Spiders" is fine solo but I feel like I'm cluttering up the screen when playing with friends or randoms. And "Firebats" vanilla is gnarly but the "Dire Bats" rune drains a lot of mana early game.

- So far seeing as the level cap in the beta is 13, "Plague of Toads" just isn't working out for me. I don't like having to be point blank just for those little critters to do anything seeing as how they spread apart so quickly. Maybe it will get better later on with runes.

- I pretty much always have "Zombie Dogs" active just to distract/tank/DPS mobs. "Horrify" is rarely used. I tried when I first unlocked it and haven't gone back since.

- "Soul Harvest" is straight forward, use it when near a mob and gain a nice little buff for 30 seconds. "Sacrifice" is a mob nuke that does great damage. However, since Zombie Dogs isn't a spammable spell its use is limited by time constraints and of course, you loose your dogs as tanks.

I'm still definitely going to main Witch Doctor when the game releases. I look forward to how this class is played by the community and what solid builds follow suit.


----------



## solsamurai

Still getting server errors. Guess I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## bigmac11

I've been trying to get on since 1:00 AM with no luck


----------



## WBaS

So they crashed the servers... well this sucks... I finally get a RL friend into beta with me and can't play








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Are we able to make special servers or games that we can play together with?
> Id like to have a bunch of OCN Friends to play Multi player with , since I Highly doubt il actually play Solo when the game comes out
> Solo just has no place in my heart ever since my very first Lan Doom game way way way long ago
> the ID's we have now, are we keeping them?
> Liek the name that shows on our characters when we are in a Multiplayer ganme?


You can start a private game and invite friends. There is also an option to allow friends to join without invite through the game options menu. For anyone on OCN that wants to friend me, my current battletag is Bartlewe#1325. Yes the tags are permanent (with 1 allowed change currently).


----------



## fiskan

Any chance to see this game being played in the competitive circuit?


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fiskan*
> 
> Any chance to see this game being played in the competitive circuit?


Initially Blizzard said they would not make PvP competitive. However, the delay of PvP and an MLG video clip have led to such speculation.


----------



## iamgiGGlz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I've been trying to get on since 1:00 AM with no luck


I've managed to get about 90 minutes of game play out of the last 6 hours. I keep getting "servers are busy".

Epic fail, Blizzard. I hope you upgrade the servers before release...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz*
> 
> I've managed to get about 90 minutes of game play out of the last 6 hours. I keep getting "servers are busy".
> Epic fail, Blizzard. I hope you upgrade the servers before release...


Just be glad that this happens now and not at release (we hope).


----------



## Lhino

Downloading the beta now, hope they fix the server issues. So excited!


----------



## carajean

Yup servers are still busy. Im sure it will be fixed by launch.

I wonder if people are logging out when they are done? Or just leaving the windows minimized.


----------



## Crazy9000

Weird me and my GF connected fine about 5 times each last night.

BTW, Diablo II ladder rest may 2







. Two week last hurrah for D2 before d3 comes out I guess.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4945602/Diablo_II_Ladder_Reset_-_May_2-4_19_2012#blog


----------



## 13321G4

I keep getting error 3003 (on EU) when trying to log in, is this the error for 'servers are busy'?


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Weird me and my GF connected fine about 5 times each last night.
> BTW, Diablo II ladder rest may 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Two week last hurrah for D2 before d3 comes out I guess.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4945602/Diablo_II_Ladder_Reset_-_May_2-4_19_2012#blog


Yeah last night my boyfriend said he finished the beta in 2 hours. I got on a couple times last night but this morning is a different story.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Started the download yesterday morning at 7am. By 8pm that evening was only at 30%







Got an error and had to restart the download. I really hope I can get it downloaded and at least try it before monday.

This sucks


----------



## KaRLiToS

I just wasted 5 GB of download for a busy server message, nice.


----------



## carajean

Ok so I was able to get into the game but it said servers are full que 1 second then game me a 3004 error.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Here man, try this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are seeing Error 3003 click on Options and change your region to 'The Americas'. The open beta is on US servers only. -Bashiok
> 
> 
> 
> Others that are having issues, please see this link:
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/open-beta-weekend-begins-tech-problems
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The huge influx of new (would be) players has brought a huge number of new players into the hell that is the new Battle.net Launcher. This tool was added to the D3 and WoWanda betas back in late March, and instantly brought unplayable lag and installation problems to countless players. The tech problems have been steadily whittled down since then, but it's still a show-stopper for numerous players, especially when first trying to install D3 or WoW:MoP.
> If you're stuck on a pop up box that says, "updating system files" you are very much not alone. There's been minimal help from Bliz tech support on this, and the fixes have mostly been player-discovered work arounds. Of course you'll want to update your drivers; video card at least, Windows and motherboard and others as well if you want to be extra careful. If you're still having problems, the two main fixes are quoted in this thread, by a Blue poster.
> Delete these two folders, which are recreated each time you log on or try to install:
> C:\ProgramData\Battle.net
> C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net\Cache
> Now right click the d3 installer.exe file as an administrator. (Retstarting before this step may also help.)
> This fixes the problem for many players. If it doesn't help you, this work around thread is very helpful, or you can browse for others in the Blizzard Tech Support Forum. You won't be able to post there, but at least you'll feel better after seeing how many other people are stuck right beside you.#
> Risingred is also compiling all the issues/solutions into one thread which you can find here.
> Update: The twitter feeds of Bashiok and Blizzard Customer Service are both burning up with replies to tech problems. The D3 servers are getting hammered, most people can't get on, and basically it's everyone's "online-only DRM launch day nightmare" come to life. Thankfully it's just the beta stress test, though that's not hugely reassuring if you've been waiting to play D3 for 10 years and the D3 beta since September. A few quotes from the past hour or two:
> This is a stress test, and issues are expected. You may have trouble logging in due to the sheer number of other people attempting the same. -Bashiok
> We've temporarily capped #D3 open beta concurrency until we can address some stability issues. Expect Error 37 and login failure. -Bashiok
> If you are seeing Error 3003 click on Options and change your region to 'The Americas'. The open beta is on US servers only. -Bashiok
> As per @Bashiok "We're investigating why some people are seeing a 'no license' Error 12 for the #D3 open beta. Hang tough." -BlizzardCS
> What about the servers are busy error 37 and disconnected from battlenet error? -metallica155
> That's just due to the servers getting slammed at current. A lot of people want to try the game. -Bashiok
> Hi Bash! I just wonder, how many people are the test servers expected to handle at once? -JrgenSandberg
> A lot more than we have right now. We'll get there! -Bashiok
> If it helps; I'm getting mixed error msg: most are "disconnected from b-net", sometimes "server busy", once in a while the error 12 -CasperBHansen
> Progress! Yeah http://Battle.net, D3 servers and account management are slammed. We're trying to put out fires. -Bashiok
> Okay, now i get Error 12 as well, i actually AM a closed beta tester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . -PeterBang1
> Yeah, it's definitely some kind of syncing issue on our side. I don't believe any user changes could help workaround it. -Bashiok
> Given these messages, you'll probably be happier if you do other things for at least a few hours, and try again tonight or tomorrow morning.
Click to expand...

I am quoting myself again for those that didn't see it.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

I finally made it in, only for it to tell me to create a battle tag. After creating my battle tag, I am back at the good error 37.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fiskan*
> 
> Any chance to see this game being played in the competitive circuit?


Once PvP is added post-launch yes it is possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Weird me and my GF connected fine about 5 times each last night.
> BTW, Diablo II ladder rest may 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Two week last hurrah for D2 before d3 comes out I guess.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4945602/Diablo_II_Ladder_Reset_-_May_2-4_19_2012#blog


I'm probably going to play the ladder reset and try to sell some stuff at D2JSP for some forum gold. The more I can get for DIII the better haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt*
> 
> I keep getting error 3003 (on EU) when trying to log in, is this the error for 'servers are busy'?


What Bob said, change the region in the menus to The Americas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> I finally made it in, only for it to tell me to create a battle tag. After creating my battle tag, I am back at the good error 37.


Just keep trying, you'll get in eventually. Don't spam it too fast though as you might get tempbanned from B.net for like a half an hour. Try logging in like once every minute or two.


----------



## svaalbard

Here are some videos I made of the Open Beta gameplay of the Barbarian, for those that are interested/cant access the Beta atm.

part 1





part 2


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamgiGGlz*
> 
> Epic fail, Blizzard. I hope you upgrade the servers before release...


Its why its called a "beta stress test" Take a prozac and chill


----------



## Projector

The demon hunter is amazing, got that the barbarian to 13 and in comparison the barbarian is just hack and slash boring.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys I got a question. I have on my barb a sword and an axe that have dps of 8.5 and 9. The attack speed is pretty fast. But when I equip a two-hand axe that has 12.5 dps I get half the attack speed and yet more damage. Shouldn't the 2 one handers with a combined 17.5 dps be better?


----------



## 13321G4

Oh so I've been wasting my time all this while =,=...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Is there anyway to get some bonuses for the game before they release it officialy??


----------



## brettjv

All I have to say in the first few minutes is WOW ... the graphics in this game are seriously terrible-looking, esp. relative to the load put on the GPU.

PoE beta is honest like 3x better, visually ... and they're probably operating on like 1/100 the budget.

No joke, this Beta looks like something from 2006 ... i.e. barely any better than Titan Quest ... everything looks so blurry and low-res (of course I have all options maxed out in game, and have AO and 8xTRSSAA forced in the driver), and the in-game AA actually makes it look worse in terms of blurriness.

It'll actually run up to 70% on both my GPU's (gtx470 SLI) and that's about where most of Crysis 2 runs my GPU's, completely maxed in DX11.

I'm sitting here going REALLY? This looks like it should be using like 20%, tops, with my cards occasionally down-clocking to low-power 3d.

The fact that this much usage happens with a static camera and such poor IQ is borderline offensive.

Hopefully either the gameplay gets awesome, OR the beta has the graphics dialed WAY down ... cause my first impression is that looks awful. I'm only a 15 minutes into it but so far I am disappoint. And now battlenet is down. My excitement for this title is plummeting by the second.

Oh, and how about SAVING OUR FREAKING PASSWORD?!?


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Finally made it in, got disconnected though after an hour. I have to say not too shabby. Good music, good sfx, good sound effects. My only complaint is that in Titan Quest you could still issue move commands with the mouse with the map up on the main screen. They don't have that in Diablo 3, it's very nice to have.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> All I have to say in the first few minutes is WOW ... this graphics in this game are seriously terrible-looking, esp. relative to the load put on the GPU.
> PoE beta is honest like 3x better, visually ... and they're probably operating on like 1/100 the budget.
> No joke, this Beta looks like something from 2006 ... i.e. barely any better than Titan Quest ... everything looks so blurry and low-res (of course I have all options maxed out in game, and have AO and 8xTRSSAA forced in the driver), and the in-game AA actually makes it look worse in terms of blurriness.
> It'll actually run up to 70% on both my GPU's (gtx470 SLI) and that's where a lot of Crysis 2 runs GPU's completely maxed in DX11. I'm sitting here going REALLY? This looks like it should be using like 20%, tops, with my cards occasionally down-clocking to low-power 3d.
> Hopefully either the gameplay gets awesome, OR the beta has the graphics dialed WAY down ... cause my first impression is that looks awful. I'm only a 15 minutes into it but so far I am disappoint. And now battlenet is down. My excitement for this title is plummeting by the second.
> Oh, and how about SAVING OUR FREAKING PASSWORD?!?


Since Blizzard games have always been about graphics









If you play games for graphics don't bother with Diablo 3. The game is fun as heck to play. Find some friends to run through the beta with and see if you don't have fun.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Is there anyway to get some bonuses for the game before they release it officialy??


There are in game sigils that you can make for each one of your characters. Other than that not that I am aware of.

http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> All I have to say in the first few minutes is WOW ... this graphics in this game are seriously terrible-looking, esp. relative to the load put on the GPU.
> PoE is honest like 3x better, visually. This game looks like something from 2006 ... i.e. barely any better than Titan Quest ... everything looks so blurry and low-res (of course I have all options maxed out in game, and have AO and 8xTRSSAA forced in the driver), and the in-game AA actually makes it look worse in terms of blurriness.
> Hopefully the gameplay gets awesome cause my first impression is that looks awful. I'm only a 15 minutes into it but so far I am disappoint.


You seem to be expecting cutting-edge graphics from Blizzard, as do a bunch of people here at OCN, even though they have never been known for having them. Blizzard have never, ever, released a game that completely blew people away visually. It is all about the gameplay and depth that the game gives you.

I feel saddened that you would take that much stock into the game's visuals. Which in fact look amazing in comparison to its predecessor in my (and most fans of the series) opinion. I have no idea what constitutes it as being "blurry" either.


----------



## soth7676

lets see...i was able to log in and bring my wizard upto level 4 before they brought the server down for maintenance....now i cant for the life of me log back in...what is the point of having a public stress test if you dont have the server capacity for the public to begin with??


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> lets see...i was able to log in and bring my wizard upto level 4 before they brought the server down for maintenance....now i cant for the life of me log back in...what is the point of having a public stress test if you dont have the server capacity for the public to begin with??


They want it as smooth as possible for release date, just like a beta test should go. Unlike a the bf3 beta test where it was just to generate hype this is to tweak issues and fix them before release. Id rather have beta downtimes apposed to release downtimes.


----------



## brettjv

Don't get me wrong, how 'cutting edge' it looks is not that important to me, if the gameplay is awesome, that's what matters to me the most.

But when the last game you played of this nature was PoE, a game made by a developer w/way less $ than Blizzard, you tend to expect this title to at least match up with it's visuals. And it really does not. Not EVEN.

And I just fired up Dungeon Siege 3, another game that disappointed me with it's graphics nearly 1.5 years ago, and even this graphics clunker looks very noticeably better than D3 ... and it does so with about 1/2 the gpu usage, 8xMSAA, and a camera that can circle the player 360 degrees.

My biggest annoyance here is seeing a gpu usage level that really absurd for how mediocre the game looks. When I turn on AO in D3, it's actually giving me comparable usage to the usage I get from large parts of Crysis 2 (not all of it, mind you), almost entirely maxed out in DX11. And I don't think I have to really explain how the graphics compare to C2, do I? Not to mention it's a fixed camera, and it's still using this kind of resources?

Like, with the usage I'm seeing, I'd guess that a GTX470 or GTX560ti couldn't max out this game with AO and hold a steady 60fps ... It just doesn't seem right at all, based on how it looks. I just that disappointing









This type of concern may seem strange to many people, but I'll tell ya, when you live in the desert and run a $350 AC bill every month during the summer ... having a game heat your room up w/o looking totally awesome creates a special kind of frustration


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, how 'cutting edge' it looks is not that important to me, if the gameplay is awesome, that's what matters to me the most.
> But when the last game you played of this nature was PoE, a game made by a developer w/way less $ than Blizzard, you tend to expect this title to at least match up with it's visuals. And it really does not. Not EVEN.
> And I just fired up Dungeon Siege 3, another game that disappointed me with it's graphics nearly 1.5 years ago, and even this graphics clunker looks very noticeably better than D3 ... and it does so with about 1/2 the gpu usage, and a camera that can circle the player 360 degrees.
> My biggest annoyance here is seeing a gpu usage level that really absurd for how mediocre the game looks. When you turn on TRSSAA and AO in D3, it's actually comparable to the usage I get from Crysis 2, almost entirely maxed out in DX11. And I don't think I have to really explain how the graphics compare to C2, do I? Not to mention it's a fixed camera, and it's still using this kind of resources? It just doesn't seem right at all.


I understand what you're saying. I am having a hard time fathoming why gpu usage even remotely is relevant if you're enjoying the game and getting good frames. Also if you're super concerned about the graphics, I encourage using this:



It's a filter that sharpens and darkens the game. You may find you like the game better with it on.


----------



## StaticFX

i personally couldnt care less about GPU usage.. and i see nothing wrong with the graphics. I am happy that the game hasnt veered too far from Diablo II. They have just made Diablo II with better graphics and better gameplay. It runs perfectly smooth and i have had no issues (when i can connect, that is)

I saw someone mention that people may just be minimizing and leaving it connected, you cant. if you leave it for a bit, it disconnects. I have tried a few times. the last hour plus though i cannot connect... keep trying and trying.... sigh.

as long as the server issues are fixed for release, i will be purchasing this one. and i dont buy many games. I am happy with this one.


----------



## brettjv

Like, with the usage I'm seeing, I'd guess that a GTX470 or GTX560ti couldn't max out this game with AO and hold a steady 60fps ... It just doesn't seem right at all, based on how it looks. Not huge deal to me, but it may be to some









However, more to the point ... and this type of concern over GPU usage may seem strange to many people ... but I'll tell ya, when you live in the desert and run a $350 AC bill every month during the summer ... having a game heat your room up w/o looking totally awesome creates a special kind of frustration









Thanks for the vid, I'll check that out as I do like the darker look, and it definitely removes a good chunk of the blurriness that's bothering me so. However, when it's removed, it appears to me that the reason it's there in the first place is that the textures are just a pathetically low resolution to begin with. But I MUCH prefer the darkness and crisp look it brings so I'll be using that for sure. Hopefully it's just the first in a long line of mods to make it look better









I've watched the video in 1080p for awhile at full screen and it just really still blows me away that this game doesn't look better than it does, I'm sorry if that offends anyone, but I just been looking forward to this for a long time and hoped it'd look it'd look a lot better is all. Holding it to the standard of how Diablo 2 looks is a bit of a joke. Go back and play Half-Life, and then play Half-Life 2 ... and look at the advancement there that happened in only 4 years. Or play Far Cry, and then Crysis, and check out what 2.5 years of advancement brought. Diablo 2 is over 10 years old. You see what I'm saying?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Like, with the usage I'm seeing, I'd guess that a GTX470 or GTX560ti couldn't max out this game with AO and hold a steady 60fps ... It just doesn't seem right at all, based on how it looks. Not huge deal to me, but it may be to some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, more to the point ... and this type of concern over GPU usage may seem strange to many people ... but I'll tell ya, when you live in the desert and run a *$350 AC bill every month during the summer* ... having a game heat your room up w/o looking totally awesome creates a special kind of frustration


Ouch D:


----------



## unforgivensc2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> They want it as smooth as possible for release date, just like a beta test should go. Unlike a the bf3 beta test where it was just to generate hype this is to tweak issues and fix them before release. Id rather have beta downtimes apposed to release downtimes.


QFT..

I've been able to play for about 5 hours total between yesterday and today. I've got all of the settings maxed out in the client and my GTX 55 Ti 2048 was sitting at 99% usage. I'm not a big graphics snob, I play StarCraft 2 Multiplayer with it all on Low. However, I do hope the graphics for release are alot better. I like the darker lighting filter, defintely going to d/l that when I get home.

As far as the gameplay aspect, I like what they have done. It took me a while to figure out all the changes from D2 (indentifying stuff mainly). The co-op play is really well thought out (ie. each player sees only their loot plop). They really need to fix the whole connecting issue and getting disconnected randomly.

I'm counting down the days until it goes live.


----------



## brettjv

Yeah ... we're almost to the part of the year where it never drops below 100F for 3 months straight. I'm talking it's 105-118F from 10am to 10pm, and even at 3am it's still 100F outside ... for 3 FRIGGIN MONTHS IN A ROW. You don't get to see 90C until night-time in like mid-October here.

Sorry to be OT, but I just wanted people to know why I'd whine about a game seeming to use more GPU than it should









BTW, has anyone been able to login in the past couple of hours? I was looking forward to this today as the wife is out all afternoon, and I'm getting no love with the login thing (error 37).


----------



## unforgivensc2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> BTW, has anyone been able to login in the past couple of hours? I was looking forward to this today as the wife is out all afternoon, and I'm getting no love with the login thing (error 37).


I was DC'd right around 1330 central. I'm suprised it's not up yet (at work for another 7 hours







). I was getting hammered by Error 37s then I started pasting my password to save time.

Ctrl-V
Enter
(Error 37)
Enter
:repeat.. LOL I usually got back in pretty quick.


----------



## waylo88

On the login screen it says they're bringing the servers down for a bit.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Yeah ... we're almost to the part of the year where it never drops below 100F for 3 months straight. I'm talking it's 105-118F from 10am to 10pm, and even at 3am it's still 100F outside ... for 3 FRIGGIN MONTHS IN A ROW. You don't get to see 90C until night-time in like mid-October here.
> Sorry to be OT, but I just wanted people to know why I'd whine about a game seeming to use more GPU than it should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, has anyone been able to login in the past couple of hours? I was looking forward to this today as the wife is out all afternoon, and I'm getting no love with the login thing (error 37).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> I was DC'd right around 1330 central. I'm suprised it's not up yet (at work for another 7 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I was getting hammered by Error 37s then I started pasting my password to save time.
> Ctrl-V
> Enter
> (Error 37)
> Enter
> :repeat.. LOL I usually got back in pretty quick.


Pretty much this with error 37. Don't spam it too quickly though, I am assuming it is like Blizzard's other games and you may get tempbanned for like 20-30 minutes.

"We're continuing to work on fixes for a few service issues, and during this time are reducing the number of people allowed to log in."

https://twitter.com/#!/Bashiok


----------



## WiL11o6

Is it me, or does this game look awful?

I know if gameplay is great then that's all that matters, but it is 2012 and the graphics look so dated. After playing some BF3 or Witcher 2 and opening D3, there are no details on anything it seems, even SC2 looks sharper.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Is it me, or does this game look awful?
> I know if gameplay is great then that's all that matters, but it is 2012 and the graphics look so dated. After playing some BF3 or Witcher 2 and opening D3, there are no details on anything it seems, even SC2 looks sharper.


Lol.

Sorry Zulli, I'm done.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Is it me, or does this game look awful?
> I know if gameplay is great then that's all that matters, but it is 2012 and the graphics look so dated. After playing some BF3 or Witcher 2 and opening D3, there are no details on anything it seems, even SC2 looks sharper.


That's not the point, and never has been the point of Diablo. Yes, the gameplay is key, and making a game that is too reliant on graphics, ie computing power to run on lots of comps only reduces the audience numbers that you'd get.

And no, I like the look of the game. It fits with the style of the previous two while being a definite improvement in every way. It doesn't need to look like crysis in any way shape or form.


----------



## iARDAs

I remember Diablo 2 having mediocre graphics in its time as well.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Lol.
> Sorry Zulli, I'm done.


Yeah I'm about at the end of my rope as far these conversations go as well, can't respond to them anymore. Luckily there have been people responding with what I would generally say anyhow. Murlocke for one has been great.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Is it me, or does this game look awful?
> I know if gameplay is great then that's all that matters, but it is 2012 and the graphics look so dated. After playing some BF3 or Witcher 2 and opening D3, there are no details on anything it seems, even SC2 looks sharper.


I think its just you.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> I think its just you.


You must be blind then, it does not have good graphics for 2012. I don't mind though, the animations are all good unlike POE.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You must be blind then, it does not have good graphics for 2012. I don't mind though, the animations are all good unlike POE.


Not once have I ever associated D3 with superior graphics. Nor was the game ever advertised or heralded as a graphically superior game. It was simply marketed as a sequel to Diablo 2 which in beta has been true to its words. I agree graphics arent OMG*** for 2012 like witcher 2 I never expected it to be nor do I even care. Player mechanics, creative mobs, and great storyline more then makes up for the graphics. Same cant be said to some games that have amazing graphics. Call me bitter but Im tired of BF3 kiddies going to other threads and go "Lame BF3 <3 derp"


----------



## amd4200

I guess I need to get my vision Checked then.. I don't know what else you could ask for in Diablo I could understand if it was A FPS But Diablo 3 Looks as good as it needs to. (And I'm a fan of Maxed settings)


----------



## |)3\/][/-\|\|+

Like all blizzard games the graphics aren't meant to be awesome. It's meant be available to a wide audience and run on the majority of the world's computers. Same goes for games like LoL, HoN, WoW, etc. It's not about the graphics. If you don't understand that you don't know much about video games. Or you're trolling.

So far I'm liking the game. I don't feel it's something I'm going to get sucked into and end up playing for a few years like Diablo 2, but I do think it will be fun to play for a few months and beat the game a few times. I'm not sure if that has to do with the game itself, it being a beta, or my age. I will most likely end up purchasing the game though. I love the ambiance and the feel of the game. Seems like a return to the darker, more macabre Diablo I.


----------



## soth7676

I finally got to the end of the beta....couldnt level up too much...but gameplay and the like was good...I can see me purchasing this in the future


----------



## unforgivensc2

Almost the end of my shift, have they fixed the log in Error 37 problem yet?


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> Almost the end of my shift, have they fixed the log in Error 37 problem yet?


Yea Ive been playing smoothly for a while


----------



## 1ceTr0n

For you graphic whores out there, just avoid Blizzard titles all together if all you want is fancy graphics for your tri SLI 680 rigs. Go watch Crysis 3 videos instead.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Do we get to keep our progression from the beta? or we start at scratch once the game hits market?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Do we get to keep our progression from the beta? or we start at scratch once the game hits market?


Start from scratch. All beta achievements as well as characters will be wiped.

Beta seems to be good for getting to know what class you wanna play when launch comes around. Gives you a feel for how they play.


----------



## brettjv

Okay, I just want to provide some actual, physical evidence here to support my earlier claim that the graphical resources being claimed by this game are just way out of line.

I'm not going to p*** and moan too much about the graphics not being that good, because heck, I still fire up Dungeon Siege 2 from time to time, as well as TQ, and those are still fun. Graphics are not *that* important for a game like this. You guys are right about that.

However, the assertion that the graphics are not that great of quality just so that 'everyone can run this game' ... just don't hold up in my book. To me, it looks like there's something seriously amiss in terms of how hard this game is to run. It is, in fact, WAAAAAAY too hard to run for how it looks.

Consider the following screenies, run on my SLI 470's at my sig clocks. Note that D3 is maxed out, with AO forced through the driver. Take a gander at the scene that requires 52% of EACH of two 470's at 700c. Bear in mind, the only thing moving in this scene a bit of foggy mist over it ... none of the (scant) trees are waving in the breeze or anything like that. How this looks is almost exactly how it looks when you're playing, trust me.

IOW, unless the SLI profile is way screwed up, one 470 wouldn't hold this scene at 60fps. I know this from 1.5 years of toying w/my cards. Someone please tell me how this scene could max out a GTX470, when it looks like this? To me it looks like it could run on a 7800GT and have resources to spare ... I'm not even kidding.



Now compare to this scene from C2 ... note that it requires only 66% of GPU usage (or one might say, about 26% more gfx resources). This is in DX11, Ultra everything except shaders and pp are on Extreme, with tessellation, high-res textures, etc.



I mean, I know some of y'all are tired of this game's visuals getting bashed, but trust me, nobody has been looking forward to this game more than me, alright









I'm just saying that something is very wrong with the way this beta uses gpu resources, because it should NOT take 52% of each of my two cards to run that scene. Not even close. I don't care that much if it doesn't look cutting-edge, but it should not be heating up my room like it does just to look like this


----------



## DevilDriver

I'm enjoying the beta, beat the beta with a demon hunter so far.
took just over two hours and my DH was lvl 9


----------



## psyclum

locking beta at normal difficulty is wrong i felt like i'm falling asleep playing it.... need nightmare difficulty for this game to be enjoyable IMO.


----------



## staryoshi

I tried the demon hunter first, and it was OK. The 2nd character I have tried is the monk and I enjoyed it a bit more







I think that will be my starting class


----------



## Lhino

Like the wizard quite a bit, will be really interesting when I unlock more runes. About level 6/7 now and I think the graphics are pretty decent. Glad I gave it a try, going to be a seriously fun game.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I'm just saying that something is very wrong with the way this beta uses gpu resources, because it should NOT take 52% of each of my two cards to run that scene. Not even close. I don't care that much if it doesn't look cutting-edge, but it should not be heating up my room like it does just to look like this


this is the main reason why i laugh alittle every time i see someone mention they want to have everything turn to max and need 60+ hz refresh







most people fail to understand turning everything to max actually makes the game look ugly on top of using up excessive GPU resources







i'm guessing the system is rendering the high quality shadow you cant see through the rendered fake high density particle effect fog while applying none existing dynamic lights and boom effect onto things you can barely see







not to mention all the different flavors of anti aliasing it's running on everything you can't see anyway cuz of the fog and the resolution it's rendering









IMO, they need to back off on some of the effects that doesn't actually help the visuals of a game and focus more on gameplay. this is a general statement towards all game dev's not just blizzard.


----------



## WBaS

Anyone else notice how much further ahead the barb is now? That's ok... you barbs have fun hacking and slashing while I play on my wizzard and F*** s*** up!


----------



## Projector

Does anyone else feel like there should be a few more classes? Don't get me wrong the classes they have now are pritty kl ranging from boring= the barb to interesting demon hunter/witch docter. But Im just thinking 10 years does not equal 5 classes, I know there is alot of balancing issues but I am sure they could have added in some more interesitng classes with different mechanics.


----------



## Murlocke

@brettjv
*shrug*, my sig rig gets over 200FPS with the FPS cap off. Only time it goes lower is when the servers are having issues, and even then it's for a few seconds, and it's still 50+ FPS.

I'm running it at 16x AF, 16xQ CSAA with multisampling, AO is set to quality. There are people with worse cards than a single 470 maxing the beta. Blizzard has said that the beta is not fully optimized yet, and to expect better performance at release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like there should be a few more classes? Don't get me wrong the classes they have now are pritty kl ranging from boring= the barb to interesting demon hunter/witch docter. But Im just thinking 10 years does not equal 5 classes, I know there is alot of balancing issues but I am sure they could have added in some more interesitng classes with different mechanics.


How is the barb boring? I've played all 5 classes to 13 in the beta and barb was the most fun out of all of them. Most people feel the same, and barb is one of the most played classes in the beta because of it.

All 5 classes are a blast, and 5 is a perfect number for launch. They will probably add 1-2 classes in further expansions, which is ideal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> locking beta at normal difficulty is wrong i felt like i'm falling asleep playing it.... need nightmare difficulty for this game to be enjoyable IMO.


To give you nightmare difficulty or harder, they would have to allow us to access level 35+ characters with skills unlocked.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> How is the barb boring? I've played all 5 classes to 13 in the beta and barb was the most fun out of all of them. Most people feel the same, and barb is one of the most played classes in the beta because of it.


Should have said imo, this is a forum other people have opinions to. The barb was just stand there hack and slash while the others are interesting with actuall micro managment thats why the barb is the most played here and in general in the beta because it is MUCH easier to play than the rest of them.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the barb boring? I've played all 5 classes to 13 in the beta and barb was the most fun out of all of them. Most people feel the same, and barb is one of the most played classes in the beta because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have said imo, this is a forum other people have opinions to. The barb was just stand there hack and slash while the others are interesting with actuall micro managment thats why the barb is the most played here and in general in the beta because it is MUCH easier to play than the rest of them.
Click to expand...

How far did you get in D2? If you just stand there and hack and slash with a barb on higher difficulties you are not going to get far. Barb is a very interactive class, where you will need to manage your stuns, leaps, etc to keep from taking to much damage. You can't stand toe to toe with monsters in higher difficulties.


----------



## Projector

Never got higher levels with the barb as it was very stand there and boring. That is why its the most overplayed class, its alot easier to get far and manage. My favourite were the amazon(ranged spec) and the necro. Usually the original melee warrior class in every single rpg ever is the most overplayed so I was not surprised at all when I looked at the poll and saw it would be the most played.


----------



## MaxFTW

I may buy this anyway

CUZ I CAN

But if theres any sort of subscription required ill stop playing it, I dont mind paying £30 each year for a expansion pack though :3


----------



## LukaTCE

How u found barbared boring ? demon hunter is rly boring barbared is most fun and maybe monk (i need to try)
Edit: Demon Hunter is so easy compared to Barbared but rly boring







i like melee


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> How u found barbared boring ? demon hunter is rly boring barbared is most fun and maybe monk (i need to try)


Monk was my least favorite of the beta, but there's quite a few people that are standing by the class. Keep in mind, least favorite was still a lot of fun. I will get all characters to 60 and then some.









Most fun to least fun for me:
Barbarian
Demon Hunter (tied) - It's boring until about level 9 but then it picks up.
Witch Doctor (tied)
Wizard
Monk


----------



## Jinny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Monk was my least favorite of the beta, but there's quite a few people that are standing by the class. Keep in mind, least favorite was still a lot of fun. I will get all characters to 60 and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most fun to least fun for me:
> Barbarian
> Demon Hunter (tied) - It's boring until about level 9 but then it picks up.
> Witch Doctor (tied)
> Wizard
> Monk


My most fun to least was:

Witch Doctor
Monk (very close to being tied with Witch Doctor)
Demon Hunter (love how strategic you can be with this class, it does start off slow but there's not much you can do to make a job that just shoots arrow really interesting from the start unlike melee characters that have good-looking combat from the start)
Barbarian
Wizard

As you can see i'm enjoying these unconventional and untraditional classes more for some reason, i found Wizard absolutely boring to play.

Very annoyed that they chose to do an open beta -.- Got no study done levelling all 5 characters to lvl 13


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Witch Doctor
> Monk (very close to being tied with Witch Doctor)
> Demon Hunter (love how strategic you can be with this class, it does start off slow but there's not much you can do to make a job that just shoots arrow really interesting from the start unlike melee characters that have good-looking combat from the start)
> Barbarian
> Wizard


Same with me but change monk for demon hunter in second place. I really like these interesting out there characters with different mechanics instead of the old boring barbarian, that seems to be very popular because its familiar.


----------



## soth7676

The lack of customization in your skills seems to be the one big turn off for me....otherwise it is a fun game otherwise


----------



## Jinny1

Does anyone else think that witch doctors will be the weakest in pvp???

The only way to get WD damage upto the standard of other classes is to use that skill that boosts your INT depending on the monsters around you.

That boosts your INT by like 150+.
But in pvp there are no monsters so you'll be stuck with throwing little spiders that do like 20% damage of your already low damage.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> @brettjv
> *shrug*, my sig rig gets over 200FPS with the FPS cap off. Only time it goes lower is when the servers are having issues, and even then it's for a few seconds, and it's still 50+ FPS.
> I'm running it at 16x AF, 16xQ CSAA with multisampling, AO is set to quality. There are people with worse cards than a single 470 maxing the beta. Blizzard has said that the beta is not fully optimized yet, and to expect better performance at release.


I don't think one could max the beta with AO + the in-game stuff maxed and hold 60fps throughout with a lesser card than a 470, considering I've seen my cards reach 80% on each of them at various points. That is just really badly optimized IMHO given how the game actually looks.

Also, I'm not convinced that 'forced' AA does anything. Pretty sure TRSSAA doesn't work cause I threw 8x on first thing and it makes no difference to gpu usage ... and if it worked, it would.

Also, if you go into Inspector and check out the DIII profile, under AntiAliasing Behavior Flags it says "Treat 'Override the Application Settings' as 'Application-Controlled'". That seems to suggest you can't control the AA level, I'll have to try some of the forced AA modes though because to me the AA in the game just makes things look more blurry.

Here's another example. This scene is using 77% of two GTX470's to run at 60fps. That's MORE than screenie I linked from C2 with the insanely complex bridge and the DX11 tessellated water and smoke and HDR lighting and dynamic shadows and ... I'm just sayin ... something isn't right here with the gpu usage of the beta.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> The lack of customization in your skills seems to be the one big turn off for me....otherwise it is a fun game otherwise


I'm having a hard time getting past the skill and (lack of) attribute system. It feels like I have no control whatsoever about how my character develops. The whole idea of spending time killing stuff and getting loot instead of at the character screen doesn't fix that, since getting stuff randomly gives me no more control than getting stuff assigned to me. And I don't see how spending my time in the auction house to make my character the way I want it is in any way better than spending my time in the character screen assigning attributes and skill points.

The complete lack of agency in character development takes a lot away from the game for me.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting past the skill and (lack of) attribute system. It feels like I have no control whatsoever about how my character develops. The whole idea of spending time killing stuff and getting loot instead of at the character screen doesn't fix that, since getting stuff randomly gives me no more control than getting stuff assigned to me. And I don't see how spending my time in the auction house to make my character the way I want it is in any way better than spending my time in the character screen assigning attributes and skill points.
> The complete lack of agency in character development takes a lot away from the game for me.


Wait for level 60 with tons of build options. Most D2 characters were locked into 1 to 2 builds anyway. I don't get the lack of customization complaints, yes D2 had a different method, but many of the builds were awful and not reliable in Hell difficulty.

There should be more reliable builds in D3. I really don't feel D2 had much "real" customization, 90% of people were using the same "proven" builds... right down to every stat point.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting past the skill and (lack of) attribute system. It feels like I have no control whatsoever about how my character develops. The whole idea of spending time killing stuff and getting loot instead of at the character screen doesn't fix that, since getting stuff randomly gives me no more control than getting stuff assigned to me. And I don't see how spending my time in the auction house to make my character the way I want it is in any way better than spending my time in the character screen assigning attributes and skill points.
> The complete lack of agency in character development takes a lot away from the game for me.


agreed, it would be interesting to see what happens when path of exile goes open beta and how that plays against D3. PoE has a fairly innovative approach to their skill tree so it would be interesting to see how it works out in real gameplay. currently, D3 feels almost consoleish in it's simplistic approach. granted diablo has never been very complex, but I can't help but feel D2 played alittle better then how D3 is playing. almost like D3 is "less strategic" or something? maybe it's just because we don't have access to the higher difficulty settings, but it feels way too easy right now. click button till everything falls over... i didn't even bother to look up what button the health potion was since i didn't need it at all







at least in D2, i did occasionally use health/mana potions


----------



## Kyronn94

I've just finished the Beta for the third time, and I really can't wait for the full game









Played through as the Barbarian, Witch Doctor and the Monk, and I just started a Wizard.

The Barbarian was pretty much as I expected, but the Witch Doctor is just awesome, can't get enough of Fire Bats









I actually quite like the graphics, especially glad that my laptop can run it on low and still get about 40 FPS.

For those of you commenting on GPU usage and graphics, I can't remember where I read it, but apparently Blizz will start working on optimizing such things after the release.

Epic so far though


----------



## LukaTCE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I don't think one could max the beta with AO + the in-game stuff maxed and hold 60fps throughout with a lesser card than a 470, considering I've seen my cards reach 80% on each of them at various points. That is just really badly optimized IMHO given how the game actually looks.
> Also, I'm not convinced that 'forced' AA does anything. Pretty sure TRSSAA doesn't work cause I threw 8x on first thing and it makes no difference to gpu usage ... and if it worked, it would.
> Also, if you go into Inspector and check out the DIII profile, under AntiAliasing Behavior Flags it says "Treat 'Override the Application Settings' as 'Application-Controlled'". That seems to suggest you can't control the AA level, I'll have to try some of the forced AA modes though because to me the AA in the game just makes things look more blurry.
> Here's another example. This scene is using 77% of two GTX470's to run at 60fps. That's MORE than screenie I linked from C2 with the insanely complex bridge and the DX11 tessellated water and smoke and HDR lighting and dynamic shadows and ... I'm just sayin ... something isn't right here with the gpu usage of the beta.


I got 90FPS+ with just one gtx 560 everything enabled and on high


----------



## uncle00jesse

I'm sorry, perhaps its my non experience with these types of games but seriously this is what the wait has been for? I've never played diablo or starcraft for that matter but cmon, I feel like im just wandering around clicking my mouse, then when a zombie comes on my screen I point the mouse at the zombie and my barbarian crushes it. Rinse, and repeat. Yikes


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> I'm sorry, perhaps its my non experience with these types of games but seriously this is what the wait has been for? I've never played diablo or starcraft for that matter but cmon, I feel like im just wandering around clicking my mouse, then when a zombie comes on my screen I point the mouse at the zombie and my barbarian crushes it. Rinse, and repeat. Yikes


as has been mentioned a million times before... this is a beta. This is not meant to be the full experience of the ENTIRE GAME.

This is maybe 5% of the full game, if that. It's a fraction of the entire game, only the merest introduction to allow people to TEST THINGS OUT. It is not the full experience


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> I'm having a hard time getting past the skill and (lack of) attribute system. It feels like I have no control whatsoever about how my character develops. The whole idea of spending time killing stuff and getting loot instead of at the character screen doesn't fix that, since getting stuff randomly gives me no more control than getting stuff assigned to me. And I don't see how spending my time in the auction house to make my character the way I want it is in any way better than spending my time in the character screen assigning attributes and skill points.


This while the game is amazing and alot of fun it is a serious step back in rpg character customization. Especially compared to d2 It feels like it has been dumbed down to make it easier for the masses, its so obvious in your face and simple. Flashing skills and all sorts, not much customization pritty much pigeon holes you into choosing a spell in each slot.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wait for level 60 with tons of build options. Most D2 characters were locked into 1 to 2 builds anyway. I don't get the lack of customization complaints, yes D2 had a different method, but many of the builds were awful and not reliable in Hell difficulty.
> There should be more reliable builds in D3. I really don't feel D2 had much "real" customization, 90% of people were using the same "proven" builds... right down to every stat point.


I don't see where there is a build at all in D3. At level 60, you know all the skills and runes - everyone has the same build, just different items.

Outside of "elite" PVP builds and characters designed to rush/level 7 lower-level characters through hell bosses without any assistance, there is a tremendous variety in viable D2 builds, even in hell. Cookie cutters show up the most in rush and leveling games, but in PvMing the game from beginning to end, you have a lot of options in how you design a character. IME, the non-cookie-cutter characters are the most interesting in play and generate the most interesting game-related conversations.

Even item dependent characters like palabears have builds in D2 - ways of assigning stats and skills that you choose to make the most of those items - and those builds vary even within those designations based upon how you want that character to play.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> I'm sorry, perhaps its my non experience with these types of games but seriously this is what the wait has been for? I've never played diablo or starcraft for that matter but cmon, I feel like im just wandering around clicking my mouse, then when a zombie comes on my screen I point the mouse at the zombie and my barbarian crushes it. Rinse, and repeat. Yikes


this open beta is NOT what diablo is about. IMO it's missing the old diablo/diablo2 magic. something is missing from the formula. it's far too easy to be enjoyable. it's like running around with god mode enabled.

do NOT judge diablo by what you saw in this beta. diablo2 is considered by many as the greatest computer game in history... so don't take what you see here as representative of what diablo is. wait till the final release and play through the WHOLE game before making a judgment like that.

there is a type of magic with it's simplicity that makes people like it. yes you run around and click the mouse button alot, but till you've played through the whole game a few times... you won't understand it







diablo is the type of game where you start playing at around 10 AM Saturday, and the next thing you know it's 3AM Sunday and you totally forgot to eat lunch and dinner







so... naturally you decided to keep playing since you have to go to work in 3 hours anyway so no point of going to bed


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> this open beta is NOT what diablo is about. IMO it's missing the old diablo/diablo2 magic. something is missing from the formula. it's far too easy to be enjoyable. it's like running around with god mode enabled.
> do NOT judge diablo by what you saw in this beta. diablo2 is considered by many as the greatest computer game in history... so don't take what you see here as representative of what diablo is. wait till the final release and play through the WHOLE game before making a judgment like that.
> there is a type of magic with it's simplicity that makes people like it. yes you run around and click the mouse button alot, but till you've played through the whole game a few times... you won't understand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diablo is the type of game where you start playing at around 10 AM Saturday, and the next thing you know it's 3AM Sunday and you totally forgot to eat lunch and dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... naturally you decided to keep playing since you have to go to work in 3 hours anyway so no point of going to bed


You forgot the part where you take the day off work when the ladder resets on a twelve-year-old game...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Does anyone else feel like there should be a few more classes? Don't get me wrong the classes they have now are pritty kl ranging from boring= the barb to interesting demon hunter/witch docter. But Im just thinking 10 years does not equal 5 classes, I know there is alot of balancing issues but I am sure they could have added in some more interesitng classes with different mechanics.


i dont think there should be more classes, i think the limit of players per team should be higher

I think (number of classes) + 1 would be a good idea

lets call the classes A - E

so in a team of 4, you think about what class do you not need in the team; in a team of 6, you think about what class do you need to double-up, or even triple-up if you give up 1 of the classes like you would in a team of 4

you can have more melee classes for tanking, more wizards for more ranged spells? more demon hunters for whatever they do best

you can go

ABCD +2E
ABC +3E
AB + 2D +2E

the variation is HUGE, comparing to a sour 4.


----------



## Projector

It was just really annoying online when it would be 4 barbs, which is pritty much every game I got in. Think it should have some sort of dynamic matching system where it puts you with different classes/builds.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> It was just really annoying online when it would be 4 barbs, which is pritty much every game I got in. Think it should have some sort of dynamic matching system where it puts you with different classes/builds.


Think how annoying it will be when the four barbs are moving through the dungeon and someone says, "Hey, there's a bunch of monsters up ahead. Let's all change to Cleave!"

15...14...13...12...11...10...9...8...7...6...5...4...3...2...1

"Adventure on!"

EDIT - Forgot the timer is at 15 not 30 now.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting past the skill and (lack of) attribute system. It feels like I have no control whatsoever about how my character develops. The whole idea of spending time killing stuff and getting loot instead of at the character screen doesn't fix that, since getting stuff randomly gives me no more control than getting stuff assigned to me. And I don't see how spending my time in the auction house to make my character the way I want it is in any way better than spending my time in the character screen assigning attributes and skill points.
> The complete lack of agency in character development takes a lot away from the game for me.


This, absolutely. I keep thinking there MUST be some screen with an awesome tree of 'stuff' that I'm just unaware of here ... please tell me there's more to the development system than "okay, you're level 9, now you get Ray of Frost!" or whatever?

Seriously ... this game looks like it was made by a team of 12 people with a .25 million budget over 2 years, back in 2004-2006. And if this game had come out in 2006 without the name Blizzard on the front it would be lambasted as the most derivative D2 clone yet produced. Reviewers would give it a 3/10 and direct people to the far-superior Dungeon Siege 2 and Titan Quest games, which at least offer some game play innovation and actual character development flexibility.

It honestly looks to me like this game was made in 2004-2006, never released because the competition was producing better work, then finally dusted off 6 months ago, at which time they improved the animations and pasted on some frankly poor-looking post-processing effects so that people with higher-end graphics cards wouldn't complain that they only get 5% GPU usage with v-sync on.

To say I'm disappointed in this title at this point in time is a vast understatement. I'm honestly crestfallen and a little depressed right now ... been waiting for this game FOREVER ... and after all this time, when Blizzard's had 12 years to study all the other studio's ideas for the 'D2 Clone' genre ... they basically just give us a further dumbed-down version of D2, with graphics that look a bit better, but still look 5 years behind the times at best?

I'm starting to feel bad about having talked bad about games like Dungeon Siege, TQ, Sacred 2 and Torchlight (all of which I played the hell out of, and liked quite a bit, despite my complaints along those lines) for being too derivative of Blizzard's work. At this point, in retrospect ... those studios are looking positively genius. And in 2 cases (Ascaron and Ancient Lore), positively broke and dead. Whereas Blizzard will probably make a fortune on D3. Sad, really.

Lastly, lemme just say sorry to anyone offended by my sentiments above. I know a lot of us feel a bit 'emotionally invested' in this title, myself included, and I don't mean to say there's anything wrong with 'liking the game', there's certainly not. It is fairly fun, but it's mainly just fun because it's a style of game we 'like' ... but as far as actually being 'impressive' or 'innovative' in any way ... it is a huge fail in my book.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> This, absolutely. I keep thinking there MUST be some screen with an awesome tree of 'stuff' that I'm just unaware of here ... please tell me there's more to the development system than "okay, you're level 9, now you get Ray of Frost!" or whatever?
> Seriously ... this game looks like it was made by a team of 12 people with a .25 million budget over 2 years, back in 2004-2006. And if this game had come out in 2006 without the name Blizzard on the front it would be lambasted as the most derivative D2 clone yet produced. Reviewers would give it a 3/10 and direct people to the far-superior Dungeon Siege 2 and Titan Quest games, which at least offer some game play innovation and actual character development flexibility.
> It honestly looks to me like this game was made in 2004-2006, never released because the competition was producing better work, then finally dusted off 6 months ago, at which time they improved the animations and pasted on some frankly poor-looking post-processing effects so that people with higher-end graphics cards wouldn't complain that they only get 5% GPU usage with v-sync on.
> To say I'm disappointed in this title at this point in time is a vast understatement. I'm honestly crestfallen and a little depressed right now ... been waiting for this game FOREVER ... and after all this time, when Blizzard's had 12 years to study all the other studio's ideas for the 'D2 Clone' genre ... they basically just give us D2 again, with graphics that look a bit better, but still look 6 years behind the times at best?
> I'm starting to feel bad about having talked bad about games like Dungeon Siege, TQ, Sacred and Torchlight (all of which I played the hell out of, and liked quite a bit, despite my complaints along those lines) for being too derivative of Blizzard's work. At this point, in retrospect ... those studios are looking positively genius.


This is what happens when franchises get too big. They get lazy.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Seriously ... this game looks like it was made by a team of 12 people with a .25 million budget over 2 years, back in 2004-2006. And if this game had come out in 2006 without the name Blizzard on the front it would be lambasted as the most derivative D2 clone yet produced. Reviewers would give it a 3/10 and direct people to the far-superior Dungeon Siege 2 and Titan Quest games, which at least offer some game play innovation and actual character development flexibility.


This while it is very fun and a nice atmosphere so far, the skill system and portraits within them are like torchlights.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> This, absolutely. I keep thinking there MUST be some screen with an awesome tree of 'stuff' that I'm just unaware of here ... please tell me there's more to the development system than "okay, you're level 9, now you get Ray of Frost!" or whatever?
> Seriously ... this game looks like it was made by a team of 12 people with a .25 million budget over 2 years, back in 2004-2006. And if this game had come out in 2006 without the name Blizzard on the front it would be lambasted as the most derivative D2 clone yet produced. Reviewers would give it a 3/10 and direct people to the far-superior Dungeon Siege 2 and Titan Quest games, which at least offer some game play innovation and actual character development flexibility.
> It honestly looks to me like this game was made in 2004-2006, never released because the competition was producing better work, then finally dusted off 6 months ago, at which time they improved the animations and pasted on some frankly poor-looking post-processing effects so that people with higher-end graphics cards wouldn't complain that they only get 5% GPU usage with v-sync on.
> To say I'm disappointed in this title at this point in time is a vast understatement. I'm honestly crestfallen and a little depressed right now ... been waiting for this game FOREVER ... and after all this time, when Blizzard's had 12 years to study all the other studio's ideas for the 'D2 Clone' genre ... they basically just give us a further dumbed-down version of D2, with graphics that look a bit better, but still look 5 years behind the times at best?
> I'm starting to feel bad about having talked bad about games like Dungeon Siege, TQ, Sacred 2 and Torchlight (all of which I played the hell out of, and liked quite a bit, despite my complaints along those lines) for being too derivative of Blizzard's work. At this point, in retrospect ... those studios are looking positively genius.
> Lastly, lemme just say sorry to anyone offended by my sentiments above. I know a lot of us feel a bit 'emotionally invested' in this title, myself included, and I don't mean to say there's anything wrong with 'liking the game', there's certainly not. It is fairly fun, but it's mainly just fun because *it's a style of game we 'like' ... but as far as actually being 'impressive' or 'innovative' in any way ... it is a huge fail in my book*.


You're right. It would have been *WAY* more innovative if they threw the same skill tree in that *every other ARPG* has done for the past 10 years.

Or the fact that every other ARPG out there allows each of the skills to be customized in *five different ways to change their visual presentation and effects.* Oh wait...









Heaven forbid Blizzard tries to take a different approach in *moving the genre that they created forward* and enticing more players to try out Diablo.

Dang, Blizzard really missed the mark.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Heaven forbid Blizzard tries to take a different approach in moving the genre that they created forward and enticing more players to try out Diablo.


The point we are making(the point you missed) is that its not moving forward, it feels like some cheap rpgs skill system. It really feels like torchlights. It is dumbed down and far to easy now, while convienece can be good we play these types of games for the great strategies and molding your characters. Not bam you get level 9 heres a new spell equip it and dont customize it.
Apart from that I have it pre ordered now after trying the beta alot of fun still got the same decent atmosphere after I got used to the graphics.


----------



## Projector

Do you get attribute points later? Cause that was another thing that bothered me, every single match I joined with other players my character was the same build etc.
I feel each player is going to be exactly the same if not very similary to each other without atrributes and fully customizing your skills, and having trees would be nice.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Funnily enough, there's a blizz comment on this subject~
Quote:


> *"Someone on Battle.net questioned the leveling process in Diablo III; primarily, regarding the "lack of thought" needed to play."*
> I think it's a symptom of the beta where you're in the part of the game where we're very deliberately guiding players by handing out a skill here, a rune there. It's really a crafted and linear experience to start (both in system introduction and environment) because the first couple hours are the most crucial to a successful and long term experience. We're not in the mindset to drop all of the game systems on you and say "Good luck, sucker!"
> 
> To some the approach we're taking is likely a turnoff because they want to feel like they're part of an elite group able to figure out complex and obtuse game systems, and be challenged the second the game begins. I think if they stick with it they'll find that there is a ton of depth and complexity to the game. We put the depth into the gameplay, skill, and decision making itself and not the requirement to overcome the UI or understand how the game even works.
> 
> If you're one of those players you're going to blaze through Normal, hit Nightmare, and things are going to start feeling really good for you. You just have to understand that not everyone is like you, and we're making the game so a wide range of people can enjoy it.
> 
> *I agree with everything here, except the whole "you're going to scream through normal" thing kind of sucks, honestly.*
> Honestly many people here find the later acts of Normal very challenging (like they can't beat the last boss for weeks on end challenging), but I don't want encourage someone to pull up my words later and say "You said it would be difficult!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what additional balancing could happen before release.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Funnily enough, there's a blizz comment on this subject~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Someone on Battle.net questioned the leveling process in Diablo III; primarily, regarding the "lack of thought" needed to play."*
> I think it's a symptom of the beta where you're in the part of the game where we're very deliberately guiding players by handing out a skill here, a rune there. It's really a crafted and linear experience to start (both in system introduction and environment) because the first couple hours are the most crucial to a successful and long term experience. We're not in the mindset to drop all of the game systems on you and say "Good luck, sucker!"
> To some the approach we're taking is likely a turnoff because they want to feel like they're part of an elite group able to figure out complex and obtuse game systems, and be challenged the second the game begins. I think if they stick with it they'll find that there is a ton of depth and complexity to the game. We put the depth into the gameplay, skill, and decision making itself and not the requirement to overcome the UI or understand how the game even works.
> If you're one of those players you're going to blaze through Normal, hit Nightmare, and things are going to start feeling really good for you. You just have to understand that not everyone is like you, and we're making the game so a wide range of people can enjoy it.
> *I agree with everything here, except the whole "you're going to scream through normal" thing kind of sucks, honestly.*
> Honestly many people here find the later acts of Normal very challenging (like they can't beat the last boss for weeks on end challenging), but I don't want encourage someone to pull up my words later and say "You said it would be difficult!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what additional balancing could happen before release.
Click to expand...

So people that don't want an overly simplified game system in which they can make no choices about character development automatically want an obtuse game system that is difficult to figure out because we're elitists that need to enhance our self esteem? Sounds like Bashiok should be defending Dragon Age 2 for Bioware...


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Funnily enough, there's a blizz comment on this subject~
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Someone on Battle.net questioned the leveling process in Diablo III; primarily, regarding the "lack of thought" needed to play."*
> I think it's a symptom of the beta where you're in the part of the game where we're very deliberately guiding players by handing out a skill here, a rune there. It's really a crafted and linear experience to start (both in system introduction and environment) because the first couple hours are the most crucial to a successful and long term experience. We're not in the mindset to drop all of the game systems on you and say "Good luck, sucker!"
> To some the approach we're taking is likely a turnoff because they want to feel like they're part of an elite group able to figure out complex and obtuse game systems, and be challenged the second the game begins. I think if they stick with it they'll find that there is a ton of depth and complexity to the game. We put the depth into the gameplay, skill, and decision making itself and not the requirement to overcome the UI or understand how the game even works.
Click to expand...

Okay, phew ... that makes me feel a bit better









The idea that the game itself was actually going to be 'like' this beta was really getting me down.

I will 'hope for the best' here. I'm sure it'll still look like it was made 5 years ago, but ... if the 'flexibility of character development' part is greatly flushed out from the beta, I'm sure I'll feel better about the game


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Okay, phew ... that makes me feel a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the game itself was actually going to be 'like' this beta was really getting me down.
> I will 'hope for the best' here. I'm sure it'll still look like it was made 5 years ago, but ... if the 'flexibility of character development' part is greatly flushed out from the beta, I'm sure I'll feel better about the game


Are you trolling? You've been complaining about the game since yesterday !


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Okay, phew ... that makes me feel a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the game itself was actually going to be 'like' this beta was really getting me down.
> I will 'hope for the best' here. I'm sure it'll still look like it was made 5 years ago, but ... if the 'flexibility of character development' part is greatly flushed out from the beta, I'm sure I'll feel better about the game


He never says that the character development changes.The thread the quote came from is here: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4571558539?page=1

Basically this is a repeat of what Bioware came back with in response to critics of changes in Dragon Age 2: The rest of the game is going to be so awesome, you won't mind.

Repeat it along with a condescending jab about what people who don't like it must be like to discourage disagreement. Change Management 101...

When a change is actually for the better, you don't need to resort to insulting people who disagree with it to prove the point.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You're right. It would have been *WAY* more innovative if they threw the same skill tree in that *every other ARPG* has done for the past 10 years.
> Or the fact that every other ARPG out there allows each of the skills to be customized in *five different ways to change their visual presentation and effects.* Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven forbid Blizzard *tries* to take a different approach in *moving the genre that they created forward* and enticing more players to try out Diablo.
> Dang, Blizzard really missed the mark.


Tries. Fails. Done.

Edit: Also, Would just like to point out that "enticing more people to try out Diablo" means they're just money grubbing day 1 sales. Games become legendary in a Diablo-like fashion because their customization allows near-infinite playthroughs for someone with an imagination and a will to do so.

Where blizzard speaks of:
Quote:


> We're not in the mindset to drop all of the game systems on you and say "Good luck, sucker!"


Hand-holding should be optional. Some people prefer it, some people aren't bothered by it, but many get very, very pissed about it. I think the word I'm looking for here is.... "Tutorial."


----------



## psyclum

i'm willing to give blizzard the benefit of the doubt here. 13 levels is too little to judge a game like diablo on. until i finish the entire game once, i'll reserve judgement on just how much blizzard has changed since the pre-WoW days. diablo is one of those titles that deserve this level of respect IMO. if it indeed turns out the game sux, then i'd have to write blizzard off as an unfortunate evolution of corporate america and move on to other games like path of exile or torchlight2.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Tries. Fails. Done.
> Edit: Also, Would just like to point out that "enticing more people to try out Diablo" means they're just money grubbing day 1 sales. Games become legendary in a Diablo-like fashion because their customization allows near-infinite playthroughs for someone with an imagination and a will to do so.
> Where blizzard speaks of:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not in the mindset to drop all of the game systems on you and say "Good luck, sucker!"
> 
> 
> 
> Hand-holding should be optional. Some people prefer it, some people aren't bothered by it, but many get very, very pissed about it. I think the word I'm looking for here is.... "Tutorial."
Click to expand...

It is odd, but it seems like the best way for some people to play the game would be to buy a character pre-leveled through normal from an item shop and start out on nightmare rather than needing to play with limited options and low difficulty through normal themselves. Kind of hard to enjoy the story when the gameplay itself is stifling and tedious to you. By starting in nightmare with all your choices open, you'd have a challenge from the start and get to play through the story itself for the first time using the skills you choose.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Are you trolling? You've been complaining about the game since yesterday !


Yeah, I'm complaining because I am disappoint ... even crushed a bit. I'm not 'trolling' at all dude. I've been exceptionally tactful, in fact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> He never says that the character development changes.The thread the quote came from is here: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4571558539?page=1
> Basically this is a repeat of what Bioware came back with in response to critics of changes in Dragon Age 2: The rest of the game is going to be so awesome, you won't mind.
> Repeat it along with a condescending jab about what people who don't like it must be like to discourage disagreement. Change Management 101...
> When a change is actually for the better, you don't need to resort to insulting people who disagree with it to prove the point.


Well, I'm hoping what he meant is that for the beta, they decided for you 'okay you're at level 9, here's your Ray of Frost', but that in the actual game, there will be at least some modicum of options involved in the character progression. I suppose he didn't outright say that, but it could be derived from what he said without creating fallacy, could it not? He did sort-of imply that, didn't he?

I'm honestly hoping for the best here


----------



## staryoshi

My monk is up to level 6... I like what I've seen from her so far.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Yeah, I'm complaining because I am disappoint ... even crushed a bit. I'm not 'trolling' at all dude. I've been exceptionally tactful, in fact.
> Well, I'm hoping what he meant is that for the beta, they decided for you 'okay you're at level 9, here's your Ray of Frost', but that in the actual game, there will be at least some modicum of options involved in the character progression. I suppose he didn't outright say that, but it could be derived from what he said without creating fallacy, could it not? He did sort-of imply that, didn't he?
> I'm honestly hoping for the best here


I'd love for that to be the case as well.


----------



## brettjv

Okay, this article makes me feel a lot better about this game  ...

BTW, it'll probably make a lot of you feel better ... wish I'd read it before I 'went off' earlier.

Heck, I wish I'd read it before I even played the Beta.

I shoulda trusted Blizzard to not totally fail on this game ... sounds like they didn't


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> It is odd, but it seems like the best way for some people to play the game would be to buy a character pre-leveled through normal from an item shop and start out on nightmare rather than needing to play with limited options and low difficulty through normal themselves. Kind of hard to enjoy the story when the gameplay itself is stifling and tedious to you. By starting in nightmare with all your choices open, you'd have a challenge from the start and get to play through the story itself for the first time using the skills you choose.


Pay extra just to be able to enjoy the game and skip 1/3 of the way through it unintentionally?....


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Okay, this article makes me feel a lot better about this game  ...
> BTW, it'll probably make a lot of you feel better ... wish I'd read it before I 'went off' earlier.
> Heck, I wish I'd read it before I even played the Beta.
> I shoulda trusted Blizzard to not totally fail on this game ... sounds like they didn't


Good link I knew blizzard wouldnt let us down.


----------



## destined1ne

the open beta was so fun!


----------



## doomlord52

Open beta is a winner. I will be pre-ordering this week.
Got a few friends (that are massive D2 fans), and played through it. We all got to level 13 with some insane gear.

Seems like the OP team-comp will be Barb + Wiz + Demon.

The Barb basically has massive tank mode, the demon has infinite scout (rolls freakin' everywhere at mach 4), and the wizard (my class) is just a "right-click-to-win" character. Really. The freeze-ray is OP as hell. It goes ALLL the way across the screen and at level 13 I was hitting for around 47 per tick.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Open beta is a winner. I will be pre-ordering this week.
> Got a few friends (that are massive D2 fans), and played through it. We all got to level 13 with some insane gear.
> Seems like the OP team-comp will be Barb + Wiz + Demon.
> The Barb basically has massive tank mode, the demon has infinite scout (rolls freakin' everywhere at mach 4), and the wizard (my class) is just a "right-click-to-win" character. Really. The freeze-ray is OP as hell. It goes ALLL the way across the screen and at level 13 I was hitting for around 47 per tick.


Glad to hear you're having fun!

But I must temper your OP calls a bit. The beta is easymode. As in, it literally IS easymode. As you level and try harder difficulties, you will die. It will become massively, massively harder


----------



## Al plants Corn

Even though I wasn't able to play the beta and have never played a Diablo game, I just preordered the Collectors Edition from walmart and the Limited Edition game guide from Amazon









i r excite

Now I just need to build a rig to play it....


----------



## Kyronn94

Finished all 5 classes








What an excellent way to spend a weekend









Only 20 hours left though, anyone got all 5 to level 13? (Who wasn't in the closed Beta?







)


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Okay, this article makes me feel a lot better about this game  ...
> BTW, it'll probably make a lot of you feel better ... wish I'd read it before I 'went off' earlier.
> Heck, I wish I'd read it before I even played the Beta.
> I shoulda trusted Blizzard to not totally fail on this game ... sounds like they didn't


I read that before. It doesn't change how things are, just tries to justify it. It is a long-winded version of most of the stuff here by someone that really, really wants the game to be great. Don't get me long, I want the game to be great, and I'm sure it is for some people, but that is an awful lot of trying to convince people the game is something it isn't.

D3 characters are versatile - they all have the ability to do everything that any character of their class can do at any time with a 15 second cooling off period and maybe hanging a new set of gear on them. The charactersaren't customizable though. They are mannequins upon which items are hung.. It is still the same character with a different set of items.

P.S. Just since I haven't seen it elsewhere...

Unlocks and Point Streaks - Call of Diablo!


----------



## iTravis

Does anybody check your GPU temp and usage while running the game? I don't think this game is that demanding but it cooks up both my GPUs just like in BF3.


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> Unlocks and Point Streaks - Call of Diablo!


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyways great game but as most of us have said/agreed on the character customization is very lacking, very basic and very hold your hand mode.
It will just be really annyoing to be the same as most of the other players using your class with no difference in builds etc.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> Does anybody check your GPU temp and usage while running the game? I don't think this game is that demanding but it cooks up both my GPUs just like in BF3.


I get GPU utilization in the low 30s to low 40s, tops out at about 60C with a fan profile locked at 65% above 50C. The room is a sweatbox right now though.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

These were my GPU and CPU load levels, pretty hard working i5 2500k


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Does anyone else think that witch doctors will be the weakest in pvp???
> The only way to get WD damage upto the standard of other classes is to use that skill that boosts your INT depending on the monsters around you.
> That boosts your INT by like 150+.
> But in pvp there are no monsters so you'll be stuck with throwing little spiders that do like 20% damage of your already low damage.


No witch doctor is going to be an anoying class to vrs in pvp, he has so many Dot abilites and a great escape ability. that + the meatshields he can summon and the "curse like abilites" hes going to be very good in pvp and one of the easyest to use in pve.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Open beta is a winner. I will be pre-ordering this week.
> Got a few friends (that are massive D2 fans), and played through it. We all got to level 13 with some insane gear.
> Seems like the OP team-comp will be Barb + Wiz + Demon.
> The Barb basically has massive tank mode, the demon has infinite scout (rolls freakin' everywhere at mach 4), and the wizard (my class) is just a "right-click-to-win" character. Really. The freeze-ray is OP as hell. It goes ALLL the way across the screen and at level 13 I was hitting for around 47 per tick.


Insane gear? You haven't seen anything yet.









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Even though I wasn't able to play the beta and have never played a Diablo game, I just preordered the Collectors Edition from walmart and the Limited Edition game guide from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i r excite
> Now I just need to build a rig to play it....


Your sig rig is more than adequate. It will easily max the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> Does anybody check your GPU temp and usage while running the game? I don't think this game is that demanding but it cooks up both my GPUs just like in BF3.


Mine also gets really hot but its only an 8800GT, so yeah.









I feel like I've missed so much today. This has been by far the most active this thread has been plus the other one in the video games news forum has been busy as well. I'm really happy about the activity I just wish I wasn't as busy as I was today.

I miss anything important?


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> I'm sorry, perhaps its my non experience with these types of games but seriously this is what the wait has been for? I've never played diablo or starcraft for that matter but cmon, I feel like im just wandering around clicking my mouse, then when a zombie comes on my screen I point the mouse at the zombie and my barbarian crushes it. Rinse, and repeat. Yikes


This is infact what the wait has been for yes sir you are correct. buy the game get to hell dificulty and let me know if you still rinse and repeat XD

COMON guyz this should be an easy desision, stop the debating on where this game is lacking and just change all your posts to this, directed to blizzard....... "SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY" because the game WILL be one you will hear about years after its released. yes... that good.


----------



## zoodecks

To anyone whos still not bought on this game I would suggest you study up on any diablo 3 material you can find because your just not getting it yet.

1 play thought for me and I was like shutup and take my money. totaly.

GO BARBS good job, totaly floging every one else


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> To anyone whos still not bought on this game I would suggest you study up on any diablo 3 material you can find because your just not getting it yet.
> 1 play thought for me and I was like shutup and take my money. totaly.
> GO BARBS good job, totaly floging every one else


Nope. Not getting it yet. Maybe when I see a $25 sale. I try to pay what a game is worth instead of rushing headlong in a consuming frenzy at whatever is new. It may have some redeeming aspects, but I won't reward Blizzard for being sycophantic and pandering.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Nope. Not getting it yet. Maybe when I see a $25 sale. I try to pay what a game is worth instead of rushing headlong in a consuming frenzy at whatever is new. It may have some redeeming aspects, but I won't reward Blizzard for being sycophantic and pandering.


It looks to be fully worth the $60, to me. Value is relative to each consumer. Your notion that it's worth $25 does not substantiate the belief that it's wrong to pay a premium to purchase a game at release (This "consuming frenzy"), it's just representative of different values placed on the product.

Also, I question your use of polysyllabic words at the end of your argument.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Nope. Not getting it yet. Maybe when I see a $25 sale. I try to pay what a game is worth instead of rushing headlong in a consuming frenzy at whatever is new. It may have some redeeming aspects, but I won't reward Blizzard for being sycophantic and pandering.


In all honesty, I would pay up to $250 for this game.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> In all honesty, I would pay up to $250 for this game.


I'm truly in love with the game and all but really????

No games ever made is worth 250$ ...


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> In all honesty, I would pay up to $250 for this game.


this^


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I'm truly in love with the game and all but really????
> No games ever made is worth 250$ ...


To me, it is. Diablo has been a huge part of my childhood, and have anticipated this game for 10+ years.

I would easily spend $250 on this than 5 other AAA titles that are released. Especially since the playtime I'll spend on this will be greater than all 5 of those titles combined.


----------



## DoomDash

Even if I'm not thrilled about the game, and I've been unimpressed by the beta, Blizzard will make sure it's worth your $60. I don't think Blizzard has ever made a game that didn't have some sort of amazing value and long term play-ability.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> To me, it is. Diablo has been a huge part of my childhood, and have anticipated this game for 10+ years.
> I would easily spend $250 on this than 5 other AAA titles that are released. Especially since the playtime I'll spend on this will be greater than all 5 of those titles combined.


Lack of objectivity. Buying something because of nostalgia promotes bad business practices, which is what led to the degradation of what was a huge part of your childhood into vanilla paste. But vanilla is easy to sell. Even if a lot of people don't prefer it they can tolerate it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Even if I'm not thrilled about the game, and I've been unimpressed by the beta, Blizzard will make sure it's worth your $60. I don't think Blizzard has ever made a game that didn't have some sort of amazing value and long term play-ability.


All I'm saying is they're taking several steps in the wrong direction, and when everyone throws down money in support of bad decisions, it encourages more bad decisions.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I'm truly in love with the game and all but really????
> No games ever made is worth 250$ ...


wow gamers spend $ on monthly subscriptions, i bet some wow gamers have spend $10000 on the subscriptions alone by now.

my point here is blizzard game are worth it. diablo 2 is the game we grew up on, the next gen grew up on wow, we want to spend 10000 on diablo now its our turn. shut up and take my money.

figitivly speaking.

BARBS RULE.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> wow gamers spend $ on monthly subscriptions, i bet some wow gamers have spend $10000 on the subscriptions alone by now.


Gold farmers perhaps. You'd have to play for 55 years to spend that much on a single $15 account.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> In all honesty, I would pay up to $250 for this game.


I would too. It would just be more motivation to make that money back via the RMAH and/or D2JSP. For me if it is anything like Warcraft III I'll be playing for about the next 10 years, so yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Lack of objectivity. Buying something because of nostalgia promotes bad business practices, which is what led to the degradation of what was a huge part of your childhood into vanilla paste. But vanilla is easy to sell. Even if a lot of people don't prefer it they can tolerate it.
> All I'm saying is they're taking several steps in the wrong direction, and when everyone throws down money in support of bad decisions, it encourages more bad decisions.


Except its your opinion that they are taking steps in the wrong direction. As far as I'm concerned they've been making good decisions which will lead to more good decisions.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Gold farmers perhaps. You'd have to play for 55 years to spend that much on a single $15 account.


yea yea, dono how to put it but that figure was a guestimate.

again I never played WoW myself, was not my thing. diablo was. so glad with WoW I dodged that bullet.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I would too. It would just be more motivation to make that money back via the RMAH and/or D2JSP. For me if it is anything like Warcraft III I'll be playing for about the next 10 years, so yeah.
> Except its your opinion that they are taking steps in the wrong direction. As far as I'm concerned they've been making good decisions which will lead to more good decisions.


THis ^ all of the above is too true. in opinions, and in logic.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Except its your opinion that they are taking steps in the wrong direction. As far as I'm concerned they've been making good decisions which will lead to more good decisions.


Taking customization away in a game that was built around customization? I used to really enjoy being better hack'n'slashing as a rogue than any warrior in D1. Don't like it when Devs tell me what my character is good at.


----------



## BankaiKiller

Ok I just want to put things in prespective for people complaining about the lack of charactor customization.

monk = 119 combinations

barb = 126 combinations

demon hunter = 130 combinations

wizard = 140 combinations

witch doctor = 125 combinations

*combinations* = all active skills x (times) runes + passive skills = *total amount* of build combinations for each class

Source: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian

now lets throw in gear options. there will be 18 levels of tier gear for each class progressing from act 1 all the way to act 4 of the game.

If that's not enough charactor customization, then what is?


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Ok I just want to put things in prespective for people complaining about the lack of charactor customization.
> monk = 119 combinations
> barb = 126 combinations
> demon hunter = 130 combinations
> wizard = 140 combinations
> witch doctor = 125 combinations
> combinations = all active skills x (times) runes + passive skills = total amount of build combinations for each class
> Source: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian
> now lets throw in gear options. there will be 18 levels of tier gear for each class progressing from act 1 all the way to act 4 of the game.
> If that's not enough charactor customization, then what is?


and thats just vanila, dont forget to include primary attack XD


----------



## zoodecks

whoops post.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> Ok I just want to put things in prespective on people complaining about the lack of charactor customization.
> monk = 119 combinations
> barb = 126 combinations
> demon hunter = 130 combinations
> wizard = 140 combinations
> witch doctor = 125 combinations
> combinations = all active skills x (times) runes + passive skills = total amount of build combinations for each class
> Source: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian
> now lets throw in gear options. there will be 18 levels of tier gear for each class progressing from act 1 all the way to act 4 of the game.
> If that's not enough charactor customization, then what is?


Stats and hair.









Seriously though. Classifying armor in tiers is a step down in customization. Already people know they're gunning for tier 18. D1 and D2 you never knew if you were going to find a piece that tops what you have, or when. Unless "tier" is just a word thrown around to draw in WoW fanboys there are going to be plateaus, which will take away from the excitement of searching.

Number of combinations won't be much if they're not all viable, and since there won't be any motivation for people to do anything other than min-max and steamroll through, you can either jump on the train or enjoy single player. Happens every time.

Edit: WoW, a very profitable product of this very same company, fell prey to this scenario time and time again.


----------



## BankaiKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> and thats just vanila, dont forget to include primary attack XD


ohh yea


----------



## BankaiKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Stats and hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though. Classifying armor in tiers is a step down in customization. Already people know they're gunning for tier 18. D1 and D2 you never knew if you were going to find a piece that tops what you have, or when. Unless "tier" is just a word thrown around to draw in WoW fanboys there are going to be plateaus, which will take away from the excitement of searching.
> Number of combinations won't be much if they're not all viable, and since there won't be any motivation for people to do anything other than min-max and steamroll through, you can either jump on the train or enjoy single player. Happens every time.
> Edit: WoW, a very profitable product of this very same company, fell prey to this scenario time and time again.


I guess you're right in a sense, but atleast now that you know what to strieve for, you can have that much more of a sweet victory once you finally achieve max gear and level on the gruesome difficulty of act 4 infernal mode. also there could be several updates to diablo3 that could potentially throw in alot more gear and customization, who knows.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Except its your opinion that they are taking steps in the wrong direction. As far as I'm concerned they've been making good decisions which will lead to more good decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking customization away in a game that was built around customization? I used to really enjoy being better hack'n'slashing as a rogue than any warrior in D1. Don't like it when Devs tell me what my character is good at.
Click to expand...

Are you serious? As it has already been pointed out there is far more customization in DIII. I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself but look at the sorc in DII for example. Talk about a cookie cutter build on 99% of them, just throw enough stats into strength to wear your armor and dump the rest in vitality. What are you going to do, put points in dexterity and get 0 benefit out of it? And don't try to tell me that dumping skill points into the same skill 20 times is customization either.

C'mon, its plain as day.


----------



## BankaiKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Are you serious? As it has already been pointed out there is far more customization in DIII. I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself but look at the sorc in DII for example. Talk about a cookie cutter build on 99% of them, just throw enough stats into strength to wear your armor and dump the rest in vitality. What are you going to do, put points in dexterity and get 0 benefit out of it? And don't try to tell me that dumping skill points into the same skill 20 times is customization either.
> C'mon, its plain as day.


Day n nite. I toss and turn, I keep stressing my mind, mind.
I look for peace, but see I don't attain.
What I need for keeps this silly game we play, play.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Are you serious? As it has already been pointed out there is far more customization in DIII. I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself but look at the sorc in DII for example. Talk about a cookie cutter build on 99% of them, just throw enough stats into strength to wear your armor and dump the rest in vitality. What are you going to do, put points in dexterity and get 0 benefit out of it? And don't try to tell me that dumping skill points into the same skill 20 times is customization either.
> C'mon, its plain as day.


Didn't say it was flawless the first time around, but it was there to be improved upon, not just hacked out and hopefully forgotten. And that's exactly what I mean by min-maxing. Plenty of benefit to be gained from dex as a sorcerer, and you weren't allowed to put many points in it anyways. Which I complained about then too. Whichever way you want to go on that argument, the *choice* was there.

Don't take things away from me and tell me it's more is the end point.

Edit: Halfway through I confused 1 and 2. 2 was incredibly screwed up in that any character could choose to ignore half their stats and be fine. That's just bad design.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Didn't say it was flawless the first time around, but it was there to be improved upon, not just hacked out and hopefully forgotten. And that's exactly what I mean by min-maxing. Plenty of benefit to be gained from dex as a sorcerer, and you weren't allowed to put many points in it anyways. Which I complained about then too. Whichever way you want to go on that argument, the *choice* was there.
> Don't take things away from me and tell me it's more is the end point.
> Edit: Halfway through I confused 1 and 2. 2 was incredibly screwed up in that any character could choose to ignore half their stats and be fine. That's just bad design.


The stats and skills systems were so flawed that they had no choice but to do away with them and start over, IMO.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The stats and skills systems were so flawed that they had no choice but to do away with them and start over, IMO.


Stats and skills are nothing new, and they don't need to be new. Tabletop gamers have been making some rulesets work for 3 decades and counting just with a little common sense and grade school math. And they don't get paid to get it right.

If they would stop dinking around trying to make something so simple more complicated than it has to be in the name of "innovation", this discussion would have been stillborn. Truth is they've been doing it since the beginning by putting maximums on stats based on class, thus shoehorning people into the mold the developers wanted them to play.

Let a Witch Doctor dump all their points into Dexterity, maybe that player is just good enough to make it work.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Stats and skills are nothing new, and they don't need to be new. Tabletop gamers have been making some rulesets work for 3 decades and counting just with a little common sense and grade school math. And they don't get paid to get it right.
> If they would stop dinking around trying to make something so simple more complicated than it has to be in the name of "innovation", this discussion would have been stillborn. Truth is they've been doing it since the beginning by putting maximums on stats based on class, thus shoehorning people into the mold the developers wanted them to play.
> Let a Witch Doctor dump all their points into Dexterity, maybe that player is just good enough to make it work.


That would almost never happen because it has no use and doesn't make any sense. The cons far outweigh the pros.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That would almost never happen because it has no use and doesn't make any sense. The cons far outweigh the pros.


You're making predictions for numbers that don't exist, for a non-existent player. I'm just going to call this discussion done.

Edit: One last thing, and this is rhetorical. When Hi-rez studios gave classes for their *FPS* Tribes Ascend pre-determined loadouts that would have maximized the efficiency of each one, players asked for full customization and got it. Only good things have happened as a result.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> You're making predictions for numbers that don't exist, for a non-existent player. *I'm just going to call this discussion done*.


Thank God.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> *You're making predictions for numbers that don't exist, for a non-existent player.* I'm just going to call this discussion done.
> Edit: One last thing, and this is rhetorical. When Hi-rez studios gave classes for their *FPS* Tribes Ascend pre-determined loadouts that would have maximized the efficiency of each one, players asked for full customization and got it. Only good things have happened as a result.


Makes no sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Thank God.


This. Have you noticed my 1 or 2 sentence replies? I've been trying to keep it short instead of going into detail to end the conversation but he keeps replying with a paragraph or two. I just don't care anymore.


----------



## modstorm




----------



## Stuuut

After having played the beta this weekend i'm not sure anymore if i'm going to buy D3








I mean the game itself looks great thats not it. The thing that holds me back are the matchmaking system and the chat functions.

There is basically no social aspect to this game anymore, and you can argue that bots spammed D2 but that wasnt the case in the beginning. Even then i started playing D2 few week back and already made a few friends. In D3 channels are mostly full, there are to few to choose from and its messy and hard to follow the chat.

Other then that you can't make a game without redoing a quest... wp's didn't stay (maybe i did something wrong). You can't choose who to play with so the 4 games i made people immidiatly split up doing their own thing..... tried to talk to them in chat... no respons.

How will the matchmaking go for end game?? I mean when i'm farming items will i be put in a group that still needs to do quests?

Other then that the game itself looks great but i fear Blizzard changed to much for it to be fun farming items in the end. I doubt 10 years from now people will still be farming items like in D2. I even think people won't play longer then a year.


----------



## mylilpony

they don't want you playing longer then that, they want you to get the new DLC and move on, duh


----------



## XSCounter

Why did so few people vote for playing Monk when the game is released? I played him during open beta and quite enjoyed







Am I missing something?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Why did so few people vote for playing Monk when the game is released? I played him during open beta and quite enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?


Probably because its the furthest away from any D2 character.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Probably because its the furthest away from any D2 character.


Well, that's exactly why I decided to play him. To try something new. Playing barbarian for 100th time is kinda dull


----------



## end0rphine

I thought the monk was very well done. He's going to be my main on first play through.


----------



## Murlocke

The game is totally a flop, explains why I spent $60 on digital to play at midnight and another $100 on CE just so I can get the in-game goodies a few days later.









99% of the complaints on this game are misinformed and/or people who don't understand the genre. It will be successful and the complaints will die down after people understand the game more. On the surface , it's not very complex, under that it's very complex. That's how it was designed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Okay, this article makes me feel a lot better about this game  ...
> BTW, it'll probably make a lot of you feel better ... wish I'd read it before I 'went off' earlier.
> Heck, I wish I'd read it before I even played the Beta.
> I shoulda trusted Blizzard to not totally fail on this game ... sounds like they didn't


Bingo. All the customization complaints are bogus and misinformed. After the game launches, expect attitudes to change.


----------



## carajean

I could be wrong but I think I remember blizzard saying people should ****** their expectations of the game. I think the game is great and three weeks cant pass quick enough. Im having a LAN the weekend after release


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The game is totally a flop, explains why I spent $60 on digital to play a midnight and another $100 on CE just so I can get the in-game goodies a few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the complaints on this game are misinformed and/or people who don't understand the genre. It will be successful and the complaints will die down after people understand the game more. On the surface , it's not very complex, under that it's very complex. That's how it was designed.
> Bingo. All the customization complaints are bogus and misinformed. After the game launches, expect attitudes to change.


Thank you finally someone with some reason and intelligence.


----------



## carajean

Well complaints are ok that means one less person I have to worry about opening night.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Well complaints are ok that means one less person I have to worry about opening night.












More sales = bigger team working on the game = more expansions/patches/content after release. Sadly, they are going to lose out on thousands of sells because many people don't understand that the game is designed to be very basic that early. I hope between good reviews, and the game growing in popularity, these people will buy the game and give it a second chance.

It really is an amazing game, and exceeds my expectations for a sequel over 10 years later. I'm dying inside waiting for the 15th. Just driving me insane. I've already logged over 30 hours in the beta and i'm forcing myself to stop playing so I don't burn out the first part of the game.


----------



## l2ez4m

Simply the most anticipated game of this millenium


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> I could be wrong but I think I remember blizzard saying people should ****** their expectations of the game. I think the game is great and three weeks cant pass quick enough. Im having a LAN the weekend after release


Can I come?


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> Can I come?


LOL England is a little far. I live in the states. Im pretty sure though only 4 people are gonna have Diablo 3, which is perfect.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sales = bigger team working on the game = more expansions/patches/content after release. Sadly, they are going to lose out on thousands of sells because many people don't understand that the game is designed to be very basic that early. I hope between good reviews, and the game growing in popularity, these people will buy the game and give it a second chance.


Yeah thats what I was thinking people are gonna complain then once all of us get on the forums saying how good it is they will purchase the game. I am not at all worried about D3 doing well its bound to do well. The thing is when?

Do you ever think they shouldnt have done the open beta?


----------



## mothrpe

I'll join please. Finished the beta over the weekend, enjoyed it! Gotta say I was kinda dissapointed at losing the gothic style of the first 2 games









Check out this mod that makes the game look gothic again, pretty cool









http://darkd3.com/

I can't really see what the complaints are about............it's diablo..............in 3d! What were you expecting?!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The game is totally a flop, explains why I spent $60 on digital to play at midnight and another $100 on CE just so I can get the in-game goodies a few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of the complaints on this game are misinformed and/or people who don't understand the genre. It will be successful and the complaints will die down after people understand the game more. On the surface , it's not very complex, under that it's very complex. That's how it was designed.
> Bingo. All the customization complaints are bogus and misinformed. After the game launches, expect attitudes to change.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sales = bigger team working on the game = more expansions/patches/content after release. Sadly, they are going to lose out on thousands of sells because many people don't understand that the game is designed to be very basic that early. I hope between good reviews, and the game growing in popularity, these people will buy the game and give it a second chance.
> It really is an amazing game, and exceeds my expectations for a sequel over 10 years later. I'm dying inside waiting for the 15th. Just driving me insane. I've already logged over 30 hours in the beta and i'm forcing myself to stop playing so I don't burn out the first part of the game.


Glad to see you have started to post here, been making my life easier on a daily basis lately.









I've started to irritate my friends because I bring up Diablo III everyday and they don't get what the big deal is. I got one of them to preorder though haha. You have people to play with upon release? There is another kid that I know who is just as into as I am and we plan on sinking a lot of time into the game, we could use another reliable friend or two to game with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I'll join please. Finished the beta over the weekend, enjoyed it! Gotta say I was kinda dissapointed at losing the gothic style of the first 2 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this mod that makes the game look gothic again, pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://darkd3.com/
> I can't really see what the complaints are about............it's diablo..............in 3d! What were you expecting?!


By gothic I'm assuming you mean dark and while I do generally agree that the game may not be quite as dark as DII, I seriously don't understand why it bothers so many people as much as it does. We have seen only bits and pieces of the game for ourselves and everyone jumps to conclusions assuming the rest of the game is going to be as "bright" as the beta is. The fact of the matter is that there have been short (very short, really) clips of the game in the spotlight vids that look pretty dark and grim as far as I'm concerned. I'm talking like dark, rainy, foggy, moody atmospheres that are just mind numbingly awesome and gripping. Look at this below video and pause/watch it at 1:04, 1:18, 1:48, 2:41, etc. If you need the game to be any darker than that then just turn down the brightness/contrast on your monitor. Seriously, I've beaten the crap out of a dead horse on this one and I can't believe I took this much time to reply to the same topic again.





Edit - New Witch Doctor spotlight vid!

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/23/diablo-iii-witch-doctor-spotlight-video

Edit 2 - LOL this WD vid is amazing holy crap.


----------



## soth7676

I played the beta over the weekend....I overall enjoyed it....I will say the lack of char customization seems to be the only thing i would improve on... But in the end I will buy the game anyway.... I have a friend that is a big D2 fan, but as of the past few years she has been console gaming... I am trying to lure her away from the dark side, and this would do the trick...Besides it has been forever since her and I played together on a regular basis...


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTravis*
> 
> Does anybody check your GPU temp and usage while running the game? I don't think this game is that demanding but it cooks up both my GPUs just like in BF3.


Yes ... I kinda railed about it all weekend, in this very thread (much to the consternation of my comrades, I'm sure








) ... I concur that the level of gpu usage is absurdly high given how the game looks.

The fact that an image that looks like my 7800GT could've produced it (back in 2005) uses 70%+ on each of two gtx470's (this is maxed at 1920x1200 with AO enabled in the NVCP) is odd, to say the least.

I'm really hoping the release version is better optimized, because it's going to be 105F+ here where I live for 3 months straight, night and day, starting right around when this game comes out ... given my huge AC bill, it frustrates me when games use way more GPU power than they should, esp. in the summer.

I'm still looking forward to the game though


----------



## Zulli85

Just want to post this again, it may have gotten lost in my previous post which was pretty long. Witch Doctor spotlight vid! It is pretty crazy IMO, his spells look like a LOT of fun.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/23/diablo-iii-witch-doctor-spotlight-video


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just want to post this again, it may have gotten lost in my previous post which was pretty long. Witch Doctor spotlight vid! It is pretty crazy IMO, his spells look like a LOT of fun.
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/23/diablo-iii-witch-doctor-spotlight-video


NO! Keep Witch Doctor unpopular so I am the only one playing it. Then everyone has to sell WD gear for dirt cheap on the gold ah because they can't even sell on the rmah.


----------



## ZaG

Witch doctor is amazing going to use it as my main.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just want to post this again, it may have gotten lost in my previous post which was pretty long. Witch Doctor spotlight vid! It is pretty crazy IMO, his spells look like a LOT of fun.
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/23/diablo-iii-witch-doctor-spotlight-video


Stoked to watch it when I get home


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> NO! Keep Witch Doctor unpopular so I am the only one playing it. Then everyone has to sell WD gear for dirt cheap on the gold ah because they can't even sell on the rmah.


Dude this video is so good that I'm thinking about playing WD instead of a barb or wizard. I mean I was laughing out loud to myself when I saw that vid and was like "WOW that looks like fun." It is the necro from DII but 100x better. The necro was so slow because you'd have to have like 300 skeletons or other summons for him to be useful other than that 1 nuke he had. (Sorry its been years since I've played a necro in DII, the name of the spell escapes me.)

The WD seems like a mobile and versatile caster/summoner. I love that you only need a couple of summons, those of which are actually seem useful and powerful, instead of needing dozens. That vid got me excited haha. Sorry if I'm rambling on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Stoked to watch it when I get home


You'll like it I promise.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I think runes play the biggest role for WD compared to other classes. I might be wrong because I have not looked at all of the runes on all of the other classes but a lot of them completely change the spell.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Sadly, they are going to lose out on thousands of sells because many people don't understand that the game is designed to be very basic that early. I hope between good reviews, and the game growing in popularity, these people will buy the game and give it a second chance.


It has nothing to do with understanding. It is a matter of not liking the design choices that Blizzard has made. Diablo 2 changed greatly during its lifespan through patches and the LoD expansion. If future changes to Diablo 3 allow the players to control something other than which items they wear in regard to developing a character, I'll buy it. If not, my money will go elsewhere.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> It has nothing to do with understanding. It is a matter of not liking the design choices that Blizzard has made. Diablo 2 changed greatly during its lifespan through patches and the LoD expansion. If future changes to *Diablo 3 allow the players to control something other than which items they wear in regard to developing a character, I'll buy it. If not, my money will go elsewhere.*


Are players not in control of their 6 active skills with runes and the three passives?

Gems and socketing items with the Jeweler are going to play a large role in customization, as well as gear with +skill affixes. These encourage you to build the character your way and make it unique. (I realize you said besides items you wear, but even those play a huge part)

If you liked D1 and D2, once all your friends get this game, you'll cave. You'll try to find a reason to justify buying it. It will be *that* good.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Are players not in control of their 6 active skills with runes and the three passives?
> Gems and socketing items with the Jeweler are going to play a large role in customization, as well as gear with +skill affixes. These encourage you to build the character your way and make it unique. (I realize you said besides items you wear, but even those play a huge part)
> If you liked D1 and D2, once all your friends get this game, you'll cave. You'll try to find a reason to justify buying it. It will be *that* good.


I think he is talking more about visual customization... Which imo doesn't do anything for the genre except waste your time...


----------



## unforgivensc2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think he is talking more about visual customization... Which imo doesn't do anything for the genre except waste your time...


True.. Most of the characters are wearing armor so you can't even see that pretty face with the scar over the left eye and war paint you spent 45 minutes making.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> True.. Most of the characters are wearing armor so you can't even see that pretty face with the scar over the left eye and war paint you spent 45 minutes making.


hence why this isn't an mmo, but a hack and slash ;D


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

IMO now that I think about it. Diablo 3's map style reminds me of Gauntlet legends...


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Are players not in control of their 6 active skills with runes and the three passives?


That isn't choice in development or customization. You get them assigned to you, you pick from the same ones at every level as every other member of the same class.

It is like we both have the same type of car. It is a convertible. I put the top down when it is 50 degrees Fahrenheit because I like having the top down even when it is kind of cold. You leave your top up because you'd rather be warm. My car isn't customized. We still have the exact same car. If one of us picked a standard transmission, and the other an automatic, and received the benefits and drawbacks of that choice, that would be customization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Gems and socketing items with the Jeweler are going to play a large role in customization, as well as gear with +skill affixes. These encourage you to build the character your way and make it unique. (I realize you said besides items you wear, but even those play a huge part)
> If you liked D1 and D2, once all your friends get this game, you'll cave. You'll try to find a reason to justify buying it. It will be *that* good.


Items you wear (whcih includes gems and socketing items at the Jeweler) aren't a huge part, they're the only part. If all that matters in customizing a character is the items, I won't be interested. Not that what someone says their friends think weighs in on how good something is, but since you brought it up, in my particular case I don't have to worry about people I know buying it and succumbing to peer pressure. I don't know anyone off the Internet that bothered playing the beta. The always-on connection, cash auction house and inability to assign stats/skills weeded everyone I knew out before it started. I know there are a bajillion people who pre-ordered, but I only know one personally, and he got it free with his Warcraft subscription.

Some people like having a lot of agency in regard to their character's development in this genre. And the process through which a game is viewed by some players isn't a sum, it is a multiplication.

If Agency in character development = X and Gameplay = Y, it isn't X+Y, It is X*Y. If X = 0, then no amount of Y (and no number of additional variables factored in) is going to make up for it. You can substitute any aspect of a game which is essential to a particular person enjoying a game for X, and for some people the results will be the same. I'm one of those people.


----------



## lilraver018

I honestly think that Blizzard has lived up to their name.

I played most classes to lvl13 cap this weekend. except wizard and i still can not decide which class i want to main with. That to me, shows me that they put a lot of effort in trying to balance out the game.

However from old videos it seems like Barb's and Wizards are really strong PVP, while witch doctor, monk, and DM are going to be good PVE, but we dont know i could very well be wrong here.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tchernobyl

There's a clear flaw in your thinking. The unlock progression is a tool for exactly that: unlocking skills. It is not in any shape or form an unlock for "hey, the first unlock was cool, but #6 is 98479328749328 times better and you now have no reason to use #1".

It's done so that you'd have something to unlock at every level, rather than having to wait several levels with nothing.

You can still configure your skills to use them however you bloody well please.

You like the frost hydra? Go ahead! You like the lightning hydra instead? Fine, no one's stopping you! And they both work just fine.

The unlocks are not improvements upon the previous ones, they're simply DIFFERENT OPTIONS.


----------



## unforgivensc2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> There's a clear flaw in your thinking. The unlock progression is a tool for exactly that: unlocking skills. It is not in any shape or form an unlock for "hey, the first unlock was cool, but #6 is 98479328749328 times better and you now have no reason to use #1".
> It's done so that you'd have something to unlock at every level, rather than having to wait several levels with nothing.
> You can still configure your skills to use them however you bloody well please.
> You like the frost hydra? Go ahead! You like the lightning hydra instead? Fine, no one's stopping you! And they both work just fine.
> The unlocks are not improvements upon the previous ones, they're simply DIFFERENT OPTIONS.


I really enjoy reading your posts. Such logic contained within is nice to read. That is all.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> That isn't choice in development or customization. You get them assigned to you, you pick from the same ones at every level as every other member of the same class.
> It is like we both have the same type of car. It is a convertible. I put the top down when it is 50 degrees Fahrenheit because I like having the top down even when it is kind of cold. You leave your top up because you'd rather be warm. My car isn't customized. We still have the exact same car. If one of us picked a standard transmission, and the other an automatic, and received the benefits and drawbacks of that choice, that would be customization.
> Items you wear (whcih includes gems and socketing items at the Jeweler) aren't a huge part, they're the only part. If all that matters in customizing a character is the items, I won't be interested. Not that what someone says their friends think weighs in on how good something is, but since you brought it up, in my particular case I don't have to worry about people I know buying it and succumbing to peer pressure. I don't know anyone off the Internet that bothered playing the beta. The always-on connection, cash auction house and inability to assign stats/skills weeded everyone I knew out before it started. I know there are a bajillion people who pre-ordered, but I only know one personally, and he got it free with his Warcraft subscription.
> Some people like having a lot of agency in regard to their character's development in this genre. And the process through which a game is viewed by some players isn't a sum, it is a multiplication.
> If Agency in character development = X and Gameplay = Y, it isn't X+Y, It is X*Y. If X = 0, then no amount of Y (and no number of additional variables factored in) is going to make up for it. You can substitute any aspect of a game which is essential to a particular person enjoying a game for X, and for some people the results will be the same. I'm one of those people.


So... would you consider a hard top vs a convertible customization...? both are removable just as transmissions are all replaceable.

I think you are missing a huge chunk of the "multiplication" Do you not realize how many different combinations of skills/runes there are between your allotted 6 skills and 3 passives? Let alone all of your gear is going to be directly calculated into whatever combination you decide on and it's effectiveness. Would you rather actually see your barbarians beard grow instead of the developing the second act to it's fullest potential? IMO there is not one game I can think of that is truly customizable. There are ALWAYS going to be specific builds that are better than others. It seems to me like you just completely misunderstand the genre while trying to rub it off on us, stop being a bigot and open your eyes, or just quietly drift into the mist.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> There's a clear flaw in your thinking. The unlock progression is a tool for exactly that: unlocking skills. It is not in any shape or form an unlock for "hey, the first unlock was cool, but #6 is 98479328749328 times better and you now have no reason to use #1".
> It's done so that you'd have something to unlock at every level, rather than having to wait several levels with nothing.
> You can still configure your skills to use them however you bloody well please.
> You like the frost hydra? Go ahead! You like the lightning hydra instead? Fine, no one's stopping you! And they both work just fine.
> The unlocks are not improvements upon the previous ones, they're simply DIFFERENT OPTIONS.


Assuming this is directed to me, I said nothing about unlock progressions being improvements over each other, so there is no flaw in my thinking (regarding that at least). I can't pick frost hydra rather than lightning hydra when I gain a new slot. I have to take the one I'm given, in the order they're given, and my character, and every other character of that class, will have the exact same options. Even if it was changed to let me change the order they're received, at level 60, my character, and every other character of the same class will have the exact same options. At no point do I make a choice in character development.


----------



## Bobotheklown

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/194311721991684096Quote:


> Bashiok
> ‏ @Bashiok
> @PauloFilho25 @SofaLion You will be playing with NA in Diablo III. The SEA/ANZ/LA/NA region is 'The Americas'. We'll all be playing together


How will this work? Are we going to have people typing in Vietnamese in our games? D:


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> Assuming this is directed to me, I said nothing about unlock progressions being improvements over each other, so there is no flaw in my thinking (regarding that at least). I can't pick frost hydra rather than lightning hydra when I gain a new slot. I have to take the one I'm given, in the order they're given, and my character, and every other character of that class, will have the exact same options. Even if it was changed to let me change the order they're received, at level 60, my character, and every other character of the same class will have the exact same options. At no point do I make a choice in character development.


Stop being ******ed. Deciding what skills you have with what runes to compliment them in a battle *is* character development. The only difference is that in diablo 2 you weren't able to re-spec. By your logic every single barbarian I meet in PVP is going to use the exact same 9 skills with the exact same runes to compliment them. Obviously that is not the case and there will be actual advantages and disadvantages of certain skills and runes on top of that. It's not like in WOW where you have instant access to every skill, you must only pick 9.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/194311721991684096Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bashiok
> ‏ @Bashiok
> @PauloFilho25 @SofaLion You will be playing with NA in Diablo III. The SEA/ANZ/LA/NA region is 'The Americas'. We'll all be playing together
> 
> 
> 
> How will this work? Are we going to have people typing in Vietnamese in our games? D:
Click to expand...

I hate when they do that. Yes probably in WoW I had people speaking other languages.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I hate when they do that. Yes probably in WoW I had people speaking other languages.


I'm just glad I don't even plan on playing in public games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/194311721991684096Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bashiok
> ‏ @Bashiok
> @PauloFilho25 @SofaLion You will be playing with NA in Diablo III. The SEA/ANZ/LA/NA region is 'The Americas'. We'll all be playing together
> 
> 
> 
> How will this work? Are we going to have people typing in Vietnamese in our games? D:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm just glad I don't even plan on playing in public games.


Exactly this. The chat/social features in DIII are pretty bad, probably the worst part of the entire game. It kind of annoys me that Warcraft III's 10 year old features are better than DIII's. Full blown chat features and you could pick US East or West. It will be difficult to make friends let alone actually talk to people without organizing parties outside of the game. Like you said I'm just glad I won't need to worry about it.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So... would you consider a hard top vs a convertible customization...? both are removable just as transmissions are all replaceable.


I'm pretty sure the hard top on an Eclipse isn't removable, at least not without torch and significant time. And I know for a fact i can't swap out my stick shift for an automatic to drive into the city, then switch it out again for the weekend. But keep trying to obfuscate by nattering at details of the analogy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think you are missing a huge chunk of the "multiplication" Do you not realize how many different combinations of skills/runes there are between your allotted 6 skills and 3 passives? Let alone all of your gear is going to be directly calculated into whatever combination you decide on and it's effectiveness.


Not missing anything - multiply by zero and the result is zero. If I make no choices in which options I have available to me, and by extension, which options I don't, I had zero agency in developing my character. With agency in character development being an essential part of the genre for me, the number of options I have to pick from at a given time is irrelevant.

If Agency = X and Options = Z, and Agency = 0, X*Z=0 whether Z is 1 or 1000000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Would you rather actually see your barbarians beard grow instead of the developing the second act to it's fullest potential?


I don't know what you're trying to say here. I'll assume it is some kind of sarcasm and let it be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> IMO there is not one game I can think of that is truly customizable. There are ALWAYS going to be specific builds that are better than others.


One build being more effective than another does not mean you didn't have choices or that it wasn't customizable. What works well or is enjoyable for one person isn't always going to be the same for another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> It seems to me like you just completely misunderstand the genre while trying to rub it off on us, stop being a bigot and open your eyes, or just quietly drift into the mist.


Name calling and telling me to shut up? I understand the genre. I have things I like and expect about from it that differ from yours. I'm not trying to rub off anything on you, I'm responding with reasoned explanation to repeated attempts to stifle legitimate discussion with insults.

It is a forum, people express opinions. I've done so without insulting the people whose opinions that differ from mine, I'd appreciate it if others would do the same.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm just glad I don't even plan on playing in public games.


I will do normals in public games but anything higher then that I will only do with friends.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Stop being ******ed. Deciding what skills you have with what runes to compliment them in a battle *is* character development. The only difference is that in diablo 2 you weren't able to re-spec. By your logic every single barbarian I meet in PVP is going to use the exact same 9 skills with the exact same runes to compliment them. Obviously that is not the case and there will be actual advantages and disadvantages of certain skills and runes on top of that. It's not like in WOW where you have instant access to every skill, you must only pick 9.


de·vel·op·ment - [dih-vel-uhp-muhnt]
noun
1. the act or process of developing; growth; progress:

What you're describing isn't development, it is selection. Choices during development means choosing which options you possess as you progress. You never make a choice as to which skill or rune you get when you level.

Yes, you don't have instant access to all skills available to you and every character of your level, you have 15 second access to all skills.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/194311721991684096Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bashiok
> ‏ @Bashiok
> @PauloFilho25 @SofaLion You will be playing with NA in Diablo III. The SEA/ANZ/LA/NA region is 'The Americas'. We'll all be playing together
> 
> 
> 
> How will this work? Are we going to have people typing in Vietnamese in our games? D:
Click to expand...

I don't see how this would be a big deal. It seems like most of the players in D2 on US East are in Québécois French some nights.


----------



## Crazy9000

How does letting everyone use any skill of the class restricting choice? It's doing the exact opposite. Everyone is free to try their interesting and innovative build once they find the item that gives them an idea. This is promoting build diversity, not killing it. It takes some time to get used to, but it actually makes more and more sense the more you read about it, and the more you use it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> de·vel·op·ment - [dih-vel-uhp-muhnt]
> noun
> 1. the act or process of developing; growth; progress:
> What you're describing isn't development, it is selection. Choices during development means choosing which options you possess as you progress. You never make a choice as to which skill or rune you get when you level.
> Yes, you don't have instant access to all skills available to you and every character of your level, you have *15 second access to all skills*.


Btw in open beta this weekend, it was a 5 second cooldown








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I don't see how this would be a big deal. It seems like most of the players in D2 on US East are in Québécois French some nights.


I just figured that they would try to group regions by native language and currency as best they could. Perhaps not, though.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How does letting everyone use any skill of the class restricting choice? It's doing the exact opposite. Everyone is free to try their interesting and innovative build once they find the item that gives them an idea. This is promoting build diversity, not killing it. It takes some time to get used to, but it actually makes more and more sense the more you read about it, and the more you use it.


It isn't restricting choice of what you use, it restricting choice in how you develop. I prefer that in a game like this I make choices and I work my way through the levels of the game using the strengths of and compensating for the weakness of my choices in how I developed my character. That has a different feel to me than swapping in different gear to see what happens when I have all the skills/runes available to me at level 60.

It isn't a matter of not making sense. It is a matter of whether a person likes it. I understand the system as it has been described completely. I would prefer that rather than receiving a static benefit when I level, that is the same every time I level a character and is the same for every other character of that class, that there be options at each level, and that those options have significant meaning in what a character can and can't do ongoing throughout the game.

I don't mind some method of respec, as long as it isn't something that can be done too easily or quickly. And I'd really be in favor of a system that made level up choices changeable within an hour of gametime to avoid the "oops" rebuild of D2 pre-respec where you mis-clicked and gimped yourself.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the hard top on an Eclipse isn't removable, at least not without torch and significant time. And I know for a fact i can't swap out my stick shift for an automatic to drive into the city, then switch it out again for the weekend. But keep trying to obfuscate by nattering at details of the analogy.
> Not missing anything - multiply by zero and the result is zero. If I make no choices in which options I have available to me, and by extension, which options I don't, I had zero agency in developing my character. With agency in character development being an essential part of the genre for me, the number of options I have to pick from at a given time is irrelevant.
> If Agency = X and Options = Z, and Agency = 0, X*Z=0 whether Z is 1 or 1000000.
> I don't know what you're trying to say here. I'll assume it is some kind of sarcasm and let it be.
> One build being more effective than another does not mean you didn't have choices or that it wasn't customizable. What works well or is enjoyable for one person isn't always going to be the same for another.
> Name calling and telling me to shut up? I understand the genre. I have things I like and expect about from it that differ from yours. I'm not trying to rub off anything on you, I'm responding with reasoned explanation to repeated attempts to stifle legitimate discussion with insults.
> It is a forum, people express opinions. I've done so without insulting the people whose opinions that differ from mine, I'd appreciate it if others would do the same.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How does letting everyone use any skill of the class restricting choice? It's doing the exact opposite. Everyone is free to try their interesting and innovative build once they find the item that gives them an idea. This is promoting build diversity, not killing it. It takes some time to get used to, but it actually makes more and more sense the more you read about it, and the more you use it.


Based on your response to this, you aren't looking for development. Your looking for consequences.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Btw in open beta this weekend, it was a 5 second cooldown


Ahhh. Patch 16 change. Explains why I only hit it a couple times after leveling.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> It isn't restricting choice of what you use, it restricting choice in how you develop. I prefer that in a game like this I make choices and I work my way through the levels of the game using the strengths of and compensating for the weakness of my choices in how I developed my character. That has a different feel to me than swapping in different gear to see what happens when I have all the skills/runes available to me at level 60.
> It isn't a matter of not making sense. It is a matter of whether a person likes it. I understand the system as it has been described completely. I would prefer that rather than receiving a static benefit when I level, that is the same every time I level a character and is the same for every other character of that class, that there be options at each level, and that those options have significant meaning in what a character can and can't do ongoing throughout the game.
> I don't mind some method of respec, as long as it isn't something that can be done too easily or quickly. And I'd really be in favor of a system that made level up choices changeable within an hour of gametime to avoid the "oops" rebuild of D2 pre-respec where you mis-clicked and gimped yourself.


So, my understanding is that you view a skill tree as a way to develop your character? That way you know not everyone will have the exact same skills available to you because they probably unlocked different skills? If I remember right, D3 started off trying to make a system like this work. They ended up scrapping it.

From what I remember (correct me if I'm wrong someone) the developers realized that a lot of people would never try out all of the skills and rune combinations. So, I think the unlock per level approach was taken as a way to show off all their hard work. If at lvl 60 you determined you liked the skills you used at lvl 1.... Go for it! This may not be your idea of developing a character, but it still provided a lot of choices that should prevent cookie cutter builds.

What would be your idea of a non static benefit you could receive when you level up? That might help us understand.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your response to this, you aren't looking for development. Your looking for consequences.


Choices have consequences, thus choices in development would have consequences. Choices in which skill you use have consequences, if which skill your character used didn't have a consequence, I would dislike that as well.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> Choices have consequences, thus choices in development would have consequences. Choices in which skill you use have consequences, if which skill your character used didn't have a consequence, I would dislike that as well.


Obviously your choices will have consequences. If you get a new skill, apply a rune that changes the damage type, and suddenly run into a pack of immune... well, good luck...

There will be the exact same consequences as a skill tree, just in a different form and not as obvious.


----------



## soth7676

So all of our so called "development" in this will be gear and gen based?? welll if D2 had skill/attribute point developement and it resulted in a lot of "cookie cutter" builds(or as known on neverwinter nights 1 and 2, as powerbuilds), then we will end up with a lot of people buying, crafting or farming for all the same darn gear.... so in that respect blizzard has shifted a problem from one end and shifted to another...and since it is more gear based and there is this lovely new auction house thing, guess who stands to gain more out of this system.....


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, my understanding is that you view a skill tree as a way to develop your character? That way you know not everyone will have the exact same skills available to you because they probably unlocked different skills? If I remember right, D3 started off trying to make a system like this work. They ended up scrapping it.
> From what I remember (correct me if I'm wrong someone) the developers realized that a lot of people would never try out all of the skills and rune combinations. So, I think the unlock per level approach was taken as a way to show off all their hard work. If at lvl 60 you determined you liked the skills you used at lvl 1.... Go for it! This may not be your idea of developing a character, but it still provided a lot of choices that should prevent cookie cutter builds.
> What would be your idea of a non static benefit you could receive when you level up? That might help us understand.


What you remember is probably correct. Plenty of people did nothing in D2 except have a hammerdin rushed by a friend, supplied with gear, and off they went. They enjoyed it, so I don't see anything wrong with it. But that wasn't how everyone played the game. If you chaeck the long running Diablo forums, and especially if you played the game in its prime, there were a lot of people who leveled and played things straight.

I'm not a big fan of self-serving designer choices like quick-time events to force people that dislike cutscenes to watch cutscenes and reduce the enjoyment of people who do enjoy cutscenes by forcing them to look for little flashing stuff at the edges or corners of the screen. So, we wanted to show off all our work isn't a design paradigm that I'm a fan of either. Neither is, balancing things is hard, which, though I may be wrong, I seem to recall being another reason for scrapping the skill tree system.

Static was a poor choice of words on my part. Usually we talk about static and random bonuses in D2 so that isn't really clear. Assigned would be better. I would prefer a choice between X and Y if you get X, you don't get Y, at least at that level and that chopice mattering ongoing. And ideally multiple options, each of which has benefit and cost, even if it is just the opportunity cost of not being able to choose something else. So essentially, a skill tree or a skill wheel, which despite not being new, does what it is supposed to. But, getting assigned unlocks at each level isn't new or innovative either...


----------



## Zulli85

Reminder, new spotlight vid featuring the witch doctor! Bob have you watched this yet?


----------



## Crazy9000

When Diablo II came out I was upset they adopted a noob system that just gave you skills for doing nothing but leveling up. Considering how well that turned out in the end, I guess I'm just willing to trust them this time.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> When Diablo II came out I was upset they adopted a noob system that just gave you skills for doing nothing but leveling up. Considering how well that turned out in the end, I guess I'm just willing to trust them this time.


I'm with you there. I've had my reservations about the skills system but Blizzard has never let met down before and I've got 0 reason to think they will now. Not to mention it is growing on me in the beta. Pretty sure that when the full game is out and people start actually leveling into the 30's and 40's the skill system will be vast and versatile. To me its like anything else in the beta; just a taste for you to get an idea of what it is and how it works.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm with you there. I've had my reservations about the skills system but Blizzard has never let met down before and I've got 0 reason to think they will now. Not to mention it is growing on me in the beta. Pretty sure that when the full game is out and people start actually leveling into the 30's and 40's the skill system will be vast and versatile. To me its like anything else in the beta; just a taste for you to get an idea of what it is and how it works.


I really just can't imagine a max'd character complaining about not having a diverse arsenal that not many people use an identical build of...


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I really just can't imagine a max'd character complaining about not having a diverse arsenal that not many people use an identical build of...


I'm guessing you meant, "I really just can't imagine a max'd character complaining about having a diverse arsenal that not many people use an identical build of..."

And the complaint isn't that the character has a diverse arsenal, but that no choice is given about what is in the arsenal, or when it is added, and that in the end, every arsenal will be the same. I can not only imagine, but can completely understand that that doesn't bother some people or that they like it. I'm having difficulty imagining that imagining that it does bother some people or they don't like it is that hard.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Reminder, new spotlight vid featuring the witch doctor! Bob have you watched this yet?


Not yet!

Don't be able to for another 4 hours or so. D:

I'm sure I'll like it though, it will probably confirm WD being my second class I'll make.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> I'm guessing you meant, "I really just can't imagine a max'd character complaining about having a diverse arsenal that not many people use an identical build of..."
> And the complaint isn't that the character has a diverse arsenal, but that no choice is given about what is in the arsenal, or when it is added, and that in the end, every arsenal will be the same. I can not only imagine, but can completely understand *that that* doesn't bother some people or that they like it. I'm having difficulty *imagining that imagining that* it does bother some people or they don't like it is that hard.


For someone who is an apparent member of the sentence police you sure do write things that are extremely difficult to read.









Sure every arsenal will be the same, but very few people are going to be picking the exact same skills/runes to use once we leave beta.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> For someone who is an apparent member of the sentence police you sure do write things that are extremely difficult to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure every arsenal will be the same, but very few people are going to be picking the exact same skills/runes to use once we leave beta.*


And what were the chances of seeing a hammerdin opposed to a... paladin?
Probably 3/5 were hammerdins.

Point being EVERY skill I've see thus far in D3 has it's use. None of this Holy Bolt nonsense that no one uses, or Necro's Teeth skill. Just a waste of space.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> For someone who is an apparent member of the sentence police you sure do write things that are extremely difficult to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure every arsenal will be the same, but very few people are going to be picking the exact same skills/runes to use once we leave beta.


Not the sentence police, just clarifying what I'm responding to. The sentence police would just say something like, "...you sure do write sentences that are difficult to read." If your previous beard comment went past me and you thought that I was trying to insult you, I wasn't. I just didn't get it.

As far as what I've written being hard to read, this isn't a right and wrong topic. It is more complex than that, so i can't really explain it by making a series of insults and saying, "You're wrong."

For example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Sure every arsenal will be the same, but very few people are going to be picking the exact same skills/runes to use once we leave beta.


Assuming this is true, the arsenals will still all be the same at any given level, and there will be no choice involved in which unlocks you get or when. In some games, that isn't an issue to me. In a tower defense game like Defense Grid: Awakening, you unlock towers in a set order and you change which towers you use on a mission to mission basis. I like Defense Grid: Awakening. In a game like this, the absence of choices in that regard is an issue to me.

Blizzard made a choice in the development of this game, they knew that those choices would have consequences - they would make the game appeal more or less to some people than others. They'll have the opportunity through patches and expansions to make changes that change who the game appeals to. They did it throughout the life of Diablo 2. Those choices changed who continued playing and who quit and who came back. If I'm lucky, something will change and I'll pick it up.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Glad to see you have started to post here, been making my life easier on a daily basis lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started to irritate my friends because I bring up Diablo III everyday and they don't get what the big deal is. I got one of them to preorder though haha. You have people to play with upon release? There is another kid that I know who is just as into as I am and we plan on sinking a lot of time into the game, *we could use another reliable friend or two to game with*.
> By gothic I'm assuming you mean dark and while I do generally agree that the game may not be quite as dark as DII, I seriously don't understand why it bothers so many people as much as it does. We have seen only bits and pieces of the game for ourselves and everyone jumps to conclusions assuming the rest of the game is going to be as "bright" as the beta is. The fact of the matter is that there have been short (very short, really) clips of the game in the spotlight vids that look pretty dark and grim as far as I'm concerned. I'm talking like dark, rainy, foggy, moody atmospheres that are just mind numbingly awesome and gripping. Look at this below video and pause/watch it at 1:04, 1:18, 1:48, 2:41, etc. If you need the game to be any darker than that then just turn down the brightness/contrast on your monitor. Seriously, I've beaten the crap out of a dead horse on this one and I can't believe I took this much time to reply to the same topic again.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - New Witch Doctor spotlight vid!
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/04/23/diablo-iii-witch-doctor-spotlight-video
> Edit 2 - LOL this WD vid is amazing holy crap.


Leme be your #3 friend for release









Also thanks for the heads up on the witch doc spotlight vid gona watch it when I get off work.

Barbs rule.


----------



## zoodecks

Think SC2 for a sec... every terran player has the esact same arseanal >_> as another terran, its his choice what he uses in his *build*. Every build has a counter, theres very few units in sc2 imo, but every time I see it theres things in peoples builds that are used or planned at the spure of the moment.

same with diablo 3, theres an huge range of build types and counters. Builds are not limited in this game to one being the overall best build.
Runes each having different effects on each ability, each having their own effect in pve/pvp. each having their own counters. if this is not diverse enough, the items you wield the enchantments you use, *the team mates you have with you with their own builds complementing yours*. this game will for the most part be VERY different with every players experience. If one was to google Barb builds, blizzard supplies 9 different types, and thats not even all of them.


----------



## Bobotheklown

For those that are interested, here is another blue reply on customizability in D3:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4662477428


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've tried to reply to a couple threads, and it seems like there's just a desire to argue about it. I don't get a lot of sense that people want to really understand why, just that they played up to level 13, saw that the game is not Diablo II, and are upset about that. I'm not really sure how to have a conversation about it when there's just bad feelings and no one asking questions or wanting to learn more.

I can say "Wait until you have the entire game and its systems before passing judgment on the first few guided levels." but that doesn't go very far. People have seen skill trees before, they know what they are, and a diversion away from them is jarring. People like clicking a + button to spend attribute points, any systems attempting to make that more interesting or engaging is met with skepticism. I get it. It's tough to really understand how this is all going to play out together. I just constantly wish people took an approach of wanting to understand something before deeming it bad or wrong. Not to get preachy, but it's a nature that certainly extends beyond video games.

One thing I'm sure of, and why I don't find much interest in entering the argument, is that it'll all change after the game is released and people can see the full game and its design for what it is. It makes me sad seeing someone put off the game entirely because they want that + button, and anything but that is wrong, but ... ashamedly I also am at a loss of how to counter that way of thinking.



And That WD video was awesome









He's going to be a super fun class


----------



## Zulli85

I completely and wholeheartedly agree with that blue post. Couldn't agree with it more as we seem to be having a lot of similar conversations here.

Glad you liked that vid! Knew you would for sure.


----------



## zoodecks

Seems this thread, being an official Info and discussion thread for diablo 3... too much focus on discussion and not enough info... someone throw up some info they found out recently... something interesting that you found out, and we'll discuss that topic rather than this endless baging the game for its "aparent" flaws.

Like for instance, *general info*: did anyone notice that the Lower tier shields have a better block rate than that of shields in a higher tier?

*Discussion* Perhaps it be a good idea to have weaker shield like the buckeler. so's to block the incoming attacks a little better in a pvp match or whilst doing pve. whats anyone elses take on this topic?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Seems this thread, being an official Info and discussion thread for diablo 3... too much focus on discussion and not enough info... someone throw up some info they found out recently... something interesting that you found out, and we'll discuss that topic rather than this endless baging the game for its "aparent" flaws.
> Like for instance, *general info*: did anyone notice that the Lower tier shields have a better block rate than that of shields in a higher tier?
> *Discussion* Perhaps it be a good idea to have weaker shield like the buckeler. so's to block the incoming attacks a little better in a pvp match or whilst doing pve. whats anyone elses take on this topic?


I think it'll be more important to have a higher-end shield that gives a lot of +to defensive stats affixes. I'm looking at you, stormshield from DII. That said, I think defense is going to be super important in PvP. Its no good if you just die before you can get any hits off yourself.


----------



## zoodecks

Is defence the same in diablo 2 for D3? where a High defence does not negate damage to the player, it just gives him less chance to be hit?
If thats the case My barb from diablo 2 was build to block damage over having a higher defence because players the same level as you have high attack rating, made a High defence seam almost pointless.

imo its better to have a ("26% chance to block" <--- random figure) over a high defence negated by attack rating.

But I ask this because the fact that most abilities in this game are spells of some type, the stats on a high end shield too would play a big part. its a hard choice i've yet to deside.

from what i remember high end shields only give something like 12% - 16% chance to block
so a high shield gives 1/9 chance to block over a low shield giving 1/4 chance to block


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Is defence the same in diablo 2 for D3? where a High defence does not negate damage to the player, it just gives him less chance to be hit?
> If thats the case My barb from diablo 2 was build to block damage over having a higher defence because players the same level as you have high attack rating, made a High defence seam almost pointless.
> imo its better to have a ("26% chance to block" <--- random figure) over a high defence negated by attack rating.
> But I ask this because the fact that most abilities in this game are spells of some type, the stats on a high end shield too would play a big part. its a hard choice i've yet to deside.
> from what i remember high end shields only give something like 12% - 16% chance to block
> so a high shield gives 1/9 chance to block over a low shield giving 1/4 chance to block


Here, check this out. Its pretty involved. I do believe that armor and defense (which is an attribute) both reduce the amount of damage taken but defense gives better damage reduction per point. I think you'll come across items that give huge amounts of armor as compared to defense though. Both are important.

http://www.diablowiki.net/Armor


----------



## zoodecks

Ah cool cheers for that. so armour and defence do negate damage good to know







,

now the question is would a player choose negating a constant rate of damage over blocking and negating all damage









I could see a good stratergy of having 3 or 4 small shields in your pack and rotating them when one needs repairs to get a constant prefered block rate. Atleast something to try out when the game is out, bit of trile and error.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Ah cool cheers for that. so armour and defence do negate damage good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> now the question is would a player choose negating a constant rate of damage over blocking and negating all damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see a good stratergy of having 3 or 4 small shields in your pack and rotating them when one needs repairs to get a constant prefered block rate. Atleast something to try out when the game is out, bit of trile and error.


I would go straight armor. Damage reduction is better than a chance at no damage. Especially when mobs start 1-2 shotting you.


----------



## Zulli85

We've got some more blue posts to report on. This stuff covers your beta characters etc being wiped after beta, waypoints, kill streaks, quest sharing, and more. Some good info and much more in the links.
Quote:


> Nothing from beta carries over to retail. Characters will be wiped, and the achievements are there just to test out the achievement system.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/reveal-event-banners-second-chance
Quote:


> One way to think of it is that waypoints are not something your character remembers from game to game, they're discovered in each game based on your progression through the story. When you choose a previous quest it's like beginning a new game at that quest. If you want to jump to a later point you need to make or join a game that begins at that point.


Quote:


> _A sword dropped that has lightning on it. The animation was&#8230; well passible.
> But then a weapon with fire and another weapon with poison dropped. All you see on them are a light red glow and a light green glow.
> 
> I know the graphics are not the best.. but come on.. There are games made 10 years ago that have elemental animations on their items. Whats with the horrible lack of Animation?_
> 
> #2 by Bashiok @ 15:11:00 22-Apr-2012 Original Post
> They're low level items with low level elemental effects on them. It wouldn't be very awesome when you find a super insane weapon later and the elemental effect looks the same as a level 10 item, would it?


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blue-answers-on-vanishing-waypoints-kill-streaks-flaming-hammers-and-quest-sharing

Again, much more info at IncGamers on these subjects.


----------



## XSCounter

So I've played open beta and read the whole article which highlights the benefits of D3 over D2 and feel pretty good about playing it when it's released (only a week ago I was totally not interested). However, the only thing that stops me is that I couldn't really find any decent info on the *PVP* aspect. Will it even exist? Coz for me *PVP* is essential!

So can anyone point in the right direction towards a good article or something? Cheers!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> So I've played open beta and read the whole article which highlights the benefits of D3 over D2 and feel pretty good about playing it when it's released (only a week ago I was totally not interested). However, the only thing that stops me is that I couldn't really find any decent info on the *PVP* aspect. Will it even exist? Coz for me *PVP* is essential!
> So can anyone point in the right direction towards a good article or something? Cheers!


PVP won't be available on release. But they plan to add it in a (free) patch later on, instead of delaying the whole game for it.


----------



## Lokster1

Zulli are you going to add a section on the first post for people to put their b.net name down? Would like to be able to play with some people when the game drops and adding them to friends list would be the easiest way I think.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Zulli are you going to add a section on the first post for people to put their b.net name down? Would like to be able to play with some people when the game drops and adding them to friends list would be the easiest way I think.


I can agree with this, I'm "TheHairyYak" but I don't remember my # that goes along with it...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I can agree with this, I'm "TheHairyYak" but I don't remember my # that goes along with it...


My GF seemed to add me without knowing any magic numbers. I think she just entered my email and it found me.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Yeah... but I'm not about to give y'all my email address, even as much as I love you


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah... but I'm not about to give y'all my email address, even as much as I love you


I would if it wasn't for the fact that having a bunch of emails in a public post would be the world's largest spam invitation.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My GF seemed to add me without knowing any magic numbers. I think she just entered my email and it found me.


There are only a few different ways to add people to your friends.

1. Enter their bnet registered email.
2. Enter their battletag with numbers.
3. Play a game with them and add by right clicking on their avatar in game.
4. Play a game with them and click the plus next to their name under the recently played with tab in your friend list.

As far as I know, those are the only ways.

P.S. This thread is much harder to keep track of now that release is closing in! Wish I had the time to read the entire discussion


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> So I've played open beta and read the whole article which highlights the benefits of D3 over D2 and feel pretty good about playing it when it's released (only a week ago I was totally not interested). However, the only thing that stops me is that I couldn't really find any decent info on the *PVP* aspect. Will it even exist? Coz for me *PVP* is essential!
> So can anyone point in the right direction towards a good article or something? Cheers!


Watch this video, pvp should turn out including this, and possibly more.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> So I've played open beta and read the whole article which highlights the benefits of D3 over D2 and feel pretty good about playing it when it's released (only a week ago I was totally not interested). However, the only thing that stops me is that I couldn't really find any decent info on the *PVP* aspect. Will it even exist? Coz for me *PVP* is essential!
> So can anyone point in the right direction towards a good article or something? Cheers!


All you need to know is that PvP will not be included upon release on 15th but it will be added as a patch at some point. What that point is nobody knows but it is a full-blown dedicated PvP system that has potential to be an esport.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Biggest gaming site/magazine in germany has these results for "which class was the most fun in the open beta?"










Blue is barbarian, teal is monk, red is witch doctor, green is wizard, and orange is demon hunter.

Interesting stats









edit: this being from an online poll on their website.


----------



## Lisjak

There must be something wrong with the pick cause I can't see it

Edit: Thanks it works now


----------



## Myrtl

I can't view it either, but I always blame that on work filters. I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised by how much fun I had on the Monk. If only we could change our vote on these forms







.

Looking at the chart, I am not special.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I can't view it either, but I always blame that on work filters. I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised by how much fun I had on the Monk. If only we could change our vote on these forms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can't view either, must not allow direct linking or something.

I would change my vote as well, from wizard to demon hunter.


----------



## Tchernobyl

reuploaded it elsewhere, should be visible now.


----------



## Projector

Is their any point in us keeping the beta now or should we just delete it?
I take it the game will install a full new game from disks and not just patch the beta build.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Is their any point in us keeping the beta now or should we just delete it?
> I take it the game will install a full new game from disks and not just patch the beta build.


I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that the beta client is different then the retail client so there isn't a point in keeping the beta client. That is unless you are part of the closed beta. (Ends May 1st)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that the beta client is different then the retail client so there isn't a point in keeping the beta client. That is unless you are part of the closed beta. (Ends May 1st)


If you haven't downloaded the full client you might want to do that first in case it does share some files, might save you a few GB of download.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Biggest gaming site/magazine in germany has these results for "which class was the most fun in the open beta?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue is barbarian, teal is monk, red is witch doctor, green is wizard, and orange is demon hunter.
> Interesting stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: this being from an online poll on their website.


Interesting graph there although I think I have to disagree with it. After watching that witch doctor yesterday I'd argue that he looks like one of the most fun if not the most fun of all classes. Thanks for posting that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Is their any point in us keeping the beta now or should we just delete it?
> I take it the game will install a full new game from disks and not just patch the beta build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that the beta client is different then the retail client so there isn't a point in keeping the beta client. That is unless you are part of the closed beta. (Ends May 1st)


Indeed. The beta does end May 1st and I also read somewhere that the full game client is different than the beta client. Like others have mentioned you can predownload it through Blizzard. Here is a link if you want to go ahead and download it.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now

You can now make your sigil for the witch doctor!
Quote:


> The Witch Doctor.
> The witch doctors. Sage conjurers, enchanters, and mystical warriors who are driven by a charge to maintain spiritual balance and harmony in the violent world of Sanctuary. They command ancient magics rooted in the primal powers of life and death, and are adept at summoning fearsome, shadowy creatures. A witch doctor is armed with simple talismans, fetishes, rough carvings&#8230; and endless ravening throngs of vengeful spirits set to bring destruction at their master's command.


http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Witch Doctor voodoo is spreading!


----------



## unforgivensc2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Witch Doctor voodoo is spreading!


I played a all but the wiz to level 11 in Open Beta. I enjoyed the WD the least. Maybe at higher levels he is all bada$$ and stuff but if I there isn't any enjoyment in the class early on it seems like a chore rather then having fun. Just my $.02..


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> I played a all but the wiz to level 11 in Open Beta. I enjoyed the WD the least. Maybe at higher levels he is all bada$$ and stuff but if I there isn't any enjoyment in the class early on it seems like a chore rather then having fun. Just my $.02..


WD is imo the worst at the start, you have no mana regen while every other class left click to build up their resource (except wizard who can still left click without arcane power).
I was starting to lose hope on it until I hit 13 and got the passive for more mana and regen, then add some gear in there and I was rocking content.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> I played a all but the wiz to level 11 in Open Beta. I enjoyed the WD the least. Maybe at higher levels he is all bada$$ and stuff but if I there isn't any enjoyment in the class early on it seems like a chore rather then having fun. Just my $.02..


Played all classes to 13.. but WD seemed like he had to much pet focus to me. Jars of spiders? So boring.. lets throw jars that do 0 damage and have spiders do the work for me. Maybe he gets better with runes and newer skills... but I don't enjoy classes that have pets play for them.

I'm also not seeing all the hype about the monk. Everyone hated him, then open beta hit, Now he's tied for lead with Barb on the official forum's poll. He's fun, but he seems like he'd get boring fast. Might be because he had such terrible gear for me.

I'm sure all classes will be an absolute blast at 60. My focus will be barb, just great fun.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> I played a all but the wiz to level 11 in Open Beta. I enjoyed the WD the least. Maybe at higher levels he is all bada$$ and stuff but if I there isn't any enjoyment in the class early on it seems like a chore rather then having fun. Just my $.02..


Have you seen the WD spotlight vid? He looks crazy fun, but like you said it was later on in the game so they could show off a bunch of his abilities.


----------



## unforgivensc2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Have you seen the WD spotlight vid? He looks crazy fun, but like you said it was later on in the game so they could show off a bunch of his abilities.


I saw the vid. That's what I'm saying. The other classes spotlights seem to take you from early on through the levels with the various abilities. the WD vid seemed to only focus on his post ACT 1 abilities. I don't want to spend my time on him at the early game saying "just wait it gets better". Sounds like a bad WD PSA to me. I think he will be the last class I play when it goes live and that'll just be for the WD specific acheivements.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn*
> 
> Choices have consequences, thus choices in development would have consequences. Choices in which skill you use have consequences, if which skill your character used didn't have a consequence, I would dislike that as well.


You are forgeting at lvl 60 you will slowly gain MF for doing content (forget the name of the buff), but if you switch specs, you lose the stacks and start building it up again, so you are discouraged from spec swappping all the time. As you level up, Blizzard wants you try try a little of everything, switch around the abilities and runes until you find a play style you enjoy (like taking a car for a test drive).


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You are forgeting at lvl 60 you will slowly gain MF for doing content (forget the name of the buff), but if you switch specs, you lose the stacks and start building it up again, so you are discouraged from spec swappping all the time. As you level up, Blizzard wants you try try a little of everything, switch around the abilities and runes until you find a play style you enjoy (like taking a car for a test drive).


You gain MF for keeping skills around?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unforgivensc2*
> 
> I saw the vid. That's what I'm saying. The other classes spotlights seem to take you from early on through the levels with the various abilities. the WD vid seemed to only focus on his post ACT 1 abilities. I don't want to spend my time on him at the early game saying "just wait it gets better". Sounds like a bad WD PSA to me. I think he will be the last class I play when it goes live and that'll just be for the WD specific acheivements.


Pretty sure it wouldn't take more than 2 hours to get through act 1 normal.







I enjoyed playing him in the beta so I can't really agree with you much there. I respect your opinion though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You are forgeting at lvl 60 you will slowly gain MF for doing content (forget the name of the buff), but if you switch specs, you lose the stacks and start building it up again, so you are discouraged from spec swappping all the time. As you level up, Blizzard wants you try try a little of everything, switch around the abilities and runes until you find a play style you enjoy (like taking a car for a test drive).


It is called nephalem valor. It is a buff that is given to you after level 60 when you kill a rare or unique pack of monsters. As far as I know it doesn't slowly increase but it does go away when you change your skills and/or leave the game. It is still in the works too so the detail of it may change before and after release.
Quote:


> We're working hard on balancing and testing Diablo III, and one of the major components is making sure that the end game experience is fun and exciting. We'd like to share a few of our goals for end game:
> 
> -We have an enormous number of skill build combinations, and we want a lot of those skill builds to be viable and interesting
> -While there are millions of skill builds available to players, we don't want players swapping skills regularly to beat specific encounters as they come up
> -We don't want repeatedly running specific three-minute chunks of the game to be the most efficient way to acquire gear for your character
> -While a three-minute run shouldn't be the most efficient, we also don't want you to feel like it's a two-hour commitment every time you sit down to play
> -Bosses should still feel worth killing
> 
> Nephalem Valor is one of the major new systems in Diablo III and it kicks in at level 60. Keep in mind that this is still in testing and we're still working out the details. Here's how it currently works internally: Rare and Champion packs already have great loot on them. By killing a Rare or Champion pack, not only do you get their loot, but you'll also receive a buff granting you increased magic find and gold find. However, if you change a skill, skill rune, passive, or leave the game, the buff disappears. As an extra reward, if you kill a boss while this buff is active, you'll receive extra loot drops from that boss.
> 
> The exact amount of magic find and gold find provided by the buff is still being reviewed, as is the amount of extra loot you get from a boss while the buff is active. We're also playing around with whether or not the buff stacks, what the duration should be, and whether or not it should persist through death. We want to make sure the buff is strong enough to make staying in your current game more rewarding than creating a new game. At the same time, if the buff is too strong, it risks making shorter play sessions feel not worthwhile.
> 
> We expect this system will encourage players to stick with a skill build of their choice, select an area of the game they enjoy, and sweep it for rare and champion packs on their way to a boss, finishing off a run with a boss that'll be worth killing. If you wanted a shorter play session you could be done at that point, but if you have more time, the path of least resistance would ideally be to stay in the same game and make your way towards the next boss.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4241234476


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> You gain MF for keeping skills around?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4241234476?page=1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We're working hard on balancing and testing Diablo III, and one of the major components is making sure that the end game experience is fun and exciting. We'd like to share a few of our goals for end game:

We have an enormous number of skill build combinations, and we want a lot of those skill builds to be viable and interesting
While there are millions of skill builds available to players, we don't want players swapping skills regularly to beat specific encounters as they come up
We don't want repeatedly running specific three-minute chunks of the game to be the most efficient way to acquire gear for your character
While a three-minute run shouldn't be the most efficient, we also don't want you to feel like it's a two-hour commitment every time you sit down to play
Bosses should still feel worth killing

Nephalem Valor is one of the major new systems in Diablo III and it kicks in at level 60. Keep in mind that this is still in testing and we're still working out the details. Here's how it currently works internally: Rare and Champion packs already have great loot on them. By killing a Rare or Champion pack, not only do you get their loot, but you'll also receive a buff granting you increased magic find and gold find. However, if you change a skill, skill rune, passive, or leave the game, the buff disappears. As an extra reward, if you kill a boss while this buff is active, you'll receive extra loot drops from that boss.

The exact amount of magic find and gold find provided by the buff is still being reviewed, as is the amount of extra loot you get from a boss while the buff is active. We're also playing around with whether or not the buff stacks, what the duration should be, and whether or not it should persist through death. We want to make sure the buff is strong enough to make staying in your current game more rewarding than creating a new game. At the same time, if the buff is too strong, it risks making shorter play sessions feel not worthwhile.

We expect this system will encourage players to stick with a skill build of their choice, select an area of the game they enjoy, and sweep it for rare and champion packs on their way to a boss, finishing off a run with a boss that'll be worth killing. If you wanted a shorter play session you could be done at that point, but if you have more time, the path of least resistance would ideally be to stay in the same game and make your way towards the next boss.



Edit: Zulli beat me to it


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't really see that as discouraging skill changing... it only discourages skill changing multiple times while in the same game. You're still free to do it as many times as you'd change games with no downside whatsoever.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't really see that as discouraging skill changing... it only discourages skill changing multiple times while in the same game. You're still free to do it as many times as you'd change games with no downside whatsoever.


Exactly. It still gives you freedom to try other builds, but also benefits you to not instantly change to the damage over time build whenever you encounter a boss. It's up to you to find a build that works effectively for play throughs.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't really see that as discouraging skill changing... it only discourages skill changing multiple times while in the same game. You're still free to do it as many times as you'd change games with no downside whatsoever.


Do people enjoy punishment? You do not have a trinity of healer, dps, and tank many are used to. It's not like they are going to be jumping specs between each fight... I believe it is meant more like you join a game, see your team, customise your character to match with their skills or abilities, then embark on the quests. If something isn't working right, you can switch up the skills, but you lose the Naphalem Valor from the unique monsters you killer previously, so it is best to keep your skill for the duration of the game.


----------



## nawon72

Are there any deals for D3 right now? Not CE though. And anyone besides Murlock think D3 won't be on sale after launch for awhile?

I'm not sure if I should pre-order when the game comes out a week before a school test worth 40% of my mark. And 3 weeks after the test I'll be on vacation until the middle of July. So I won't get to play much until then. And that is why i'm asking if I should pre-order, or wait.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Are there any deals for D3 right now? Not CE though. And anyone besides Murlock think D3 won't be on sale after launch for awhile?
> 
> I'm not sure if I should pre-order when the game comes out a week before a school test worth 40% of my mark. And 3 weeks after the test I'll be on vacation until the middle of July. So I won't get to play much until then. And that is why i'm asking if I should pre-order, or wait.


Blizzard titles really don't go on sale often, especially shortly after release. If you can stand waiting, just wait it out. But I'd suggest shelling out the $20's


----------



## Zulli85

I've had mixed thoughts about the nephalem valor system but I obviously haven't tried it myself and there isn't enough info for me to pass judgement on it yet. 1 pro is that it encourages you to stick with a skill build but a con would be to just leave the game and kill another rare or champion monster pack to regain the buff. I can't imagine it being that difficult to get the buff back.

I'm also doubtful that you'd be able to find DIII on sale for a few months at least. You might be able to find it here and there for like 50 bucks but that would be about it in my opinion.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> I'm also doubtful that you'd be able to find DIII on sale for a few months at least. You might be able to find it here and there for like 50 bucks but that would be about it in my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Blizzard titles really don't go on sale often, especially shortly after release. If you can stand waiting, just wait it out. But I'd suggest shelling out the $20's


If It's on sale for $50 again, then I may pre-order. But it is only $10... And I'm not 18 for a few more months







Does it matter if I use fake info on my Blizzard account? And do they allow you to change it if you contact them about it?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> If It's on sale for $50 again, then I may pre-order. But it is only $10... And I'm not 18 for a few more months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter if I use fake info on my Blizzard account? And do they allow you to change it if you contact them about it?


I have no idea and wouldn't suggest doing it even if you could.


----------



## waylo88

Don't they use the ESRB in Canada, just like the US? If so, it's only rated "M", which is 17+.


----------



## Zulli85

We _might_ have to be around level 55 to get out of nightmare according to this blue post.
Quote:


> In my actual experience (admittedly, with a full build that reflects where the game was in difficulty a month ago), I had to push my demon hunter up to level 32 to get out of Normal, and up to 55 to get out of Nightmare.


And here is further explanation as to why PvP will not be available at release.
Quote:


> We want PvP to be incredibly challenging and fun, but we want to avoid turning it into a truly competitive leagues/ladders eSport. We just don't think Diablo gameplay is very conducive for that type of controlled environment where balance is paramount.
> That said, we want to develop PvP as an engaging and rewarding system. What we don't want to do is take a traditional eSports approach to PvP, where balance will become so important to a competitive ranking system that solo and cooperative gameplay feel a bit neutered as a result.
> 
> We want your characters to feel totally imba. Then we want you to enter some Arenas, send the scorched remains of other players' corpses flying, and let the satisfaction wash over you - until your opponents take similar care of your hero, that is.


More info at this IncGamers links. Level 55ish, wow. This probably only applies to your first character though, before you get higher-end equipment for different classes etc.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzard-on-pvp-and-clvl-by-difficulty


----------



## JAM3S121

Can someone explain the difficulties, is it simply changing the difficulty before selecting a quest in the character menu then the difficultly changes?

So if you have a 60 character you can make the game "inferno difficulty" and then go farm and stuff the hardest difficulty stuff?

Or can you make a new character and play the entire game in inferno difficutly?

I've never played d2 so im just wondering but i did play the d3 beta and saw where you could change difficutlys


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can someone explain the difficulties, is it simply changing the difficulty before selecting a quest in the character menu then the difficultly changes?
> So if you have a 60 character you can make the game "inferno difficulty" and then go farm and stuff the hardest difficulty stuff?
> Or can you make a new character and play the entire game in inferno difficutly?
> I've never played d2 so im just wondering but i did play the d3 beta and saw where you could change difficutlys


You unlock the difficulties in the order of Normal, Nightmare, Hell, then Inferno.

You must beat normal before your character can move on to nightmare.

After beating a previous difficulty with say your witch doctor, if you make a new barbarian, he does not have that progress. He needs to beat normal for himself to unlock nightmare.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can someone explain the difficulties, is it simply changing the difficulty before selecting a quest in the character menu then the difficultly changes?
> So if you have a 60 character you can make the game "inferno difficulty" and then go farm and stuff the hardest difficulty stuff?
> Or can you make a new character and play the entire game in inferno difficutly?
> I've never played d2 so im just wondering but i did play the d3 beta and saw where you could change difficutlys


Each difficulty unlocks 1 by 1 as you complete the final act. So when you complete all 4 acts on normal (the entire story) nightmare will unlock. After you complete all 4 acts on nightmare hell will unlock, then inferno after hell.

When you create a new character you will have to completely restart, you will be in act 1 on normal difficulty with every single quest to do over again. It was also not possible to change difficulties in the beta. The beta was about 1/3 of act 1 on normal difficulty.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> Get out.


Don't quote it. Your just making it worse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Don't they use the ESRB in Canada, just like the US? If so, it's only rated "M", which is 17+.


I'm clueless lol









But I hope it's 17. I'll go check right now.

Quote:


> *MATURE*
> Titles rated *M (Mature)* have content that may be suitable for persons ages 17 and older. Titles in this category may contain intense violence, blood and gore, sexual content and/or strong language.


WOOT









I was thinking AO, which is 18+


----------



## Sir Cumference

Speaking of price, I got the game for $38 myself









Probably one of the cheapest retail price Ill ever find for this game.

<3 Amazon.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Speaking of price, I got the game for $38 myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably one of the cheapest retail price Ill ever find for this game.
> <3 Amazon.


I paid $160 and have no regrets.

Digital for midnight launch playing.
Upgrade to CE a few days later.

Bashiok stated it won't hurt your progression.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> WOOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking AO, which is 18+


Not sure why you'd expect AO for Diablo. AO requires nudity and sex, and quite a bit of it. The game has to pretty much be ALL about that. Witcher 2 has lots of it, and still got Mature. AO is a very hard rating to achieve now, if not impossible, unless it's a porn game.


----------



## WBaS

I didn't even know they made AO games lol.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I didn't even know they made AO games lol.


I could link you some AO japenese games


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I could link you some AO japenese games


No need







Little off topic though... let's bring it back to D3.

Little less than 3 weeks before release and less than 1 week for the beta. Can't wait!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> No need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little off topic though... let's bring it back to D3.
> Little less than 3 weeks before release and less than 1 week for the beta. Can't wait!


19 days 12 hours 13 minutes 25 seconds as I am writing this.

Jay Wilson has been visiting Korea and there are some pictures and a video if you guys want to check it out. Not really news but it is DIII related.

There is also a YouTube channel that puts up videos that go into specifics on how the game works. Just found it myself last night and subscribed to it. Some of the videos explain how DPS is calculated and other intricacies of the game. Not a lot of videos up yet but they provide some good info. Did you know that dual wielding weapons gives you 15% increased attack speed?




















http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/jay-wilson-qa-and-cosplay-from-korea#more-17897


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Someone please listen to that stuff and give me the guts! I'm at work atm and can't watch...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Someone please listen to that stuff and give me the guts! I'm at work atm and can't watch...


Which video?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 19 days 12 hours 13 minutes 25 seconds as I am writing this.
> Jay Wilson has been visiting Korea and there are some pictures and a video if you guys want to check it out. Not really news but it is DIII related.
> There is also a YouTube channel that puts up videos that go into specifics on how the game works. Just found it myself last night and subscribed to it. Some of the videos explain how DPS is calculated and other intricacies of the game. Not a lot of videos up yet but they provide some good info. Did you know that dual wielding weapons gives you 15% increased attack speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/jay-wilson-qa-and-cosplay-from-korea#more-17897


That picture reminded me, I like the monk armor style a lot more then Demon Hunter


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Someone please listen to that stuff and give me the guts! I'm at work atm and can't watch...


Same, but I just subbed since I like knowing the game mechanics. It allows you to make your own builds tons better.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> That picture reminded me, I like the monk armor style a lot more then Demon Hunter


They're both pretty cool IMO, I think I like the DH style better though. It has more of a stealthy feel to it and isn't as flashy. At least in that pic anyhow.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I was just talking about the guts of the game mechanics. Knowing the smallest bit of information can completely change a build...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Same, but I just subbed since I like knowing the game mechanics. It allows you to make your own builds tons better.


I agree. It can mean the difference between deciding to use a shield or off-hand weapon. Little things like that can have a big effect.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I agree. It can mean the difference between deciding to use a shield or off-hand weapon. Little things like that can have a big effect.


The best example I can come up with is breakpoints in Diablo II. If you don't know about those, you're just going to randomly throw a bunch of IAS items on your guy, without realizing some of them are useless. Or that if you just added 10 percent more somewhere, you'll hit the next breakpoint and actually get the boost in attack speed you're looking for.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I'm so freaking giddy for this game to release. By far the most excited I have been for any game in my life. I used to not know anything about game mechanics when I played D2, I started to become a student of the mechanics of WOW due to an old guild leader and was MTing in no time. Now with D3 the mechanics are going to be so much more in depth it's ridiculous. Even if this game was $500 it would be a tough decision to not buy it. But don't tell Blizzard that...


----------



## Zulli85

That video answers 3 questions. I'll try to keep this clear and short, of course the video goes into further detail than I am so you should watch it later anyhow.

How much does dual wielding increase attack speed? 15% (Further explanation in the vid)

Is your attack speed when dual wielding an average of each weapon or independent? Independent. The guy in the video uses an example of equipping a club on one hand and a sword on the other. The barbarian's first attack is with his right hand (club) and you can see that the attack speed is 1.38. After the barb attacks once the attack speed goes up to 1.72 showing that attack speed is independent. You do not attack with the same speed with both weapons unless the attack speeds of them are the same.

Is it always better to be using 2 weapons? Not always. In the video an axe with 23.0 dps is equipped giving a total of 36.86 dps after strength and other factors are added in. An 8.4 dps club is then equipped alongside the axe and the dps actually went down to 29.93 even after the 15 attack speed bonus from dual wielding. So this goes to show that you shouldn't assume 2 weapons will be giving you more dps. In this case you would be better off equipping a shield or finding a better off-hand weapon.

Hope this made sense!


----------



## mav451

So in essence, you have to be willing to accept the damage output of your slower, off-hand weapon if you are dual-wielding. I'm just thinking - that slower/weaker off-hand weapon's gonna need some serious properties/proc's to warrant the dps decrease


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> So in essence, you have to be willing to accept the damage output of your slower, off-hand weapon if you are dual-wielding. I'm just thinking - that slower/weaker off-hand weapon's gonna need some serious properties/proc's to warrant the dps decrease


I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but is the off-hand weapon actually slower? I thought there wouldn't be any difference, you just alternate hitting with each one, and get an IAS bonus.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> So in essence, you have to be willing to accept the damage output of your slower, off-hand weapon if you are dual-wielding. I'm just thinking - that slower/weaker off-hand weapon's gonna need some serious properties/proc's to warrant the dps decrease


Diablo has never been short on insane properties and proc's


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but is the off-hand weapon actually slower? I thought there wouldn't be any difference, you just alternate hitting with each one, and get an IAS bonus.


The axe has 1.39 attacks per second and the club has 1.20 attacks per second. So yeah not only is the dps lower but the attack speed is slower as well. This will still be relevant though throughout the game. I'm willing to bet that if both weapons had the same attacks per second that the dps still would have been lower than using just the axe because the club only had 8.4 dps.

In most cases it probably will be better to use 2 weapons but its definitely worth keeping an eye on it.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but is the off-hand weapon actually slower? I thought there wouldn't be any difference, you just alternate hitting with each one, and get an IAS bonus.


Oops I should clarify. I should preface that usually most of us only have one of our "best" weapons. Unless we're talking about items that rhyme with hoop (lmao). Thus, I should really say that the off-hand is usually weaker, not necessarily slower.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The axe has 1.39 attacks per second and the club has 1.20 attacks per second. So yeah not only is the dps lower but the attack speed is slower as well. This will still be relevant though throughout the game. I'm willing to bet that if both weapons had the same attacks per second that the dps still would have been lower than using just the axe because the club only had 8.4 dps.
> In most cases it probably will be better to use 2 weapons but its definitely worth keeping an eye on it.


Right, but that's just telling you the difference between the axe and the club. If you had two of the exact same axe, it should do the exact same damage as one, plus the 15percent IAS boost. Or am I missing something?


----------



## mav451

^^ I believe that's correct.

*Since I have beta access still, I could probably verify this myself haha.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Right, but that's just telling you the difference between the axe and the club. If you had two of the exact same axe, it should do the exact same damage as one, plus the 15percent IAS boost. Or am I missing something?


That is correct. Your overall dps in the details section of your inventory page would increase because of that 15% bonus.


----------



## Rickles

Well, I wasn't going to buy this game, as Torchlight 2 is coming soon-ish, and I have already pre-purchased GW2, but after the beta weekend I can easily say this game exceeded my expectations.

Granted everything was super easy, that is normal mode for you, but as I was going throughout each play through I just found myself thinking "man this will be awesome when these skellingtons kill me in three hits", or "man this DH has some insane CC". Don't get me started on how epic it was to barbarian leap into a mob and get a massacre of 20+killing 10 monsters in 1 blow.

My ONLY concern with this game would have to be along the lines of which class do I use as my "main".


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, I wasn't going to buy this game, as Torchlight 2 is coming soon-ish, and I have already pre-purchased GW2, but after the beta weekend I can easily say this game exceeded my expectations.
> Granted everything was super easy, that is normal mode for you, but as I was going throughout each play through I just found myself thinking "man this will be awesome when these skellingtons kill me in three hits", or "man this DH has some insane CC". Don't get me started on how epic it was to leap into a mob and get a massacre of 20+.
> My ONLY concern with this game would have to be along the lines of which class do I use as my "main".


Simple answer, I plan on playing each character through normal, then progress one at a time to the next difficulty.







That is until I get carried away which is bound to happen...


----------



## Bobotheklown

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5203659/Diablo_III_Midnight_Launch_Events-4_25_2012#blog

I wish I lived in Irvine, would love to be at that gamestop








Quote:


> For the Americas region, comprising the U.S., Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and South East Asia, the game servers will go live at 12:01 a.m. PDT on May 15


Wooooot









Quote:


> For the European region, the game servers will go live at 00:01 CEST on May 15.


Lucky sons of guns


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5203659/Diablo_III_Midnight_Launch_Events-4_25_2012#blog
> I wish I lived in Irvine, would love to be at that gamestop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Americas region, comprising the U.S., Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and South East Asia, the game servers will go live at 12:01 a.m. PDT on May 15
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooot
Click to expand...

Sigh. Won't be getting the game until 9 or 10 AM on the 15th..


----------



## waylo88

I knew it was going to be based on Pacific time, but it's still annoying. I'd much rather have it unlock at 12AM Eastern than 3AM Eastern. Oh well, I'll be staying up all night regardless.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I knew it was going to be based on Pacific time, but it's still annoying. I'd much rather have it unlock at 12AM Eastern than 3AM Eastern. Oh well, I'll be staying up all night regardless.


Yeah I figured it was going to happen as well. I'm gonna have to go all out on the 15th. Pick up the game at 10AM when Gamestop opens and play for about 15 straight hours no breaks no nothin'. Lets do this.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

The worst part of this is I work at 7 a.m., so I can't stay up playing on release... Then I leave for a week on vacation the 18th...







So I really won't get much time in until the 27th or so...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have to wait for amazon to deliver my box


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> The worst part of this is I work at 7 a.m., so I can't stay up playing on release... Then I leave for a week on vacation the 18th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I really won't get much time in until the 27th or so...


Weird, I'm in almost the same boat








. I work at 5am and am going away the 18th as well.


----------



## mav451

Yeah 3AM EST is actually quite awkward, considering how SC2 was handled (basic midnight launch in New York time, not west coast time, whattt).

Oh well. I still haven't bought it yet, so I dunno.


----------



## waylo88

What sucks even more about companies launching games based on Pacific time, is that those who buy the game retail on Eastern time, get to go home and wait until 3AM when Blizzard opens up the servers.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> What sucks even more about companies launching games based on Pacific time, is that those who buy the game retail on Eastern time, get to go home and wait until 3AM when Blizzard opens up the servers.


Eventually you will realize that west coast is far superior... except for the nice weather and beaches...your "beaches" for it







... I wish I had a nice beach, here in Oregon we just get small pebbles...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> The worst part of this is I work at 7 a.m., so I can't stay up playing on release... Then I leave for a week on vacation the 18th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I really won't get much time in until the 27th or so...
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I'm in almost the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I work at 5am and am going away the 18th as well.
Click to expand...

Dear lord... how do you handle being at work at 5 am? I think 7 am is awful. Where ya headed?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah 3AM EST is actually quite awkward, considering how SC2 was handled (basic midnight launch in New York time, not west coast time, whattt).
> Oh well. I still haven't bought it yet, so I dunno.


Yeah I was able to get SCII at midnight here in New York and I was really hoping that DIII would be the same. That's alright though I guess. I will be behind by the time I start playing but I will have a full night's rest and be raring to go. I will catch up!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Eventually you will realize that west coast is far superior... except for the nice weather and beaches...your "beaches" for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wish I had a nice beach, here in Oregon we just get small pebbles...


But we're closer to Hawaii, which wins at beaches


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> But we're closer to Hawaii, which wins at beaches


I've never been to Hawaii







... But... I guess I can't complain, since my HS graduation in 2010 I have been to St. Thomas, USVI for 2 weeks, Cuer d"Alane, Idaho for a week, St. Thomas UVI again for 2 weeks, Tennessee for a week, I'm about to go to Tennessee for another week, many camping trips this summer, a cruise planned in September, and I spend just about every weekend partying with my Buddies at U of O. All of which are paid vacation time







Not bad for a 20 year old working full time and taking classes eh? /boasting

... Though the lack of females around here is quite depressing...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Eventually you will realize that west coast is far superior... except for the nice weather and beaches...your "beaches" for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I wish I had a nice beach, here in Oregon we just get small pebbles...
> Dear lord... how do you handle being at work at 5 am? I think 7 am is awful. Where ya headed?


We got a booth at maker faire, so doing work, sort of.

Working at 5am isn't bad, you just have to stick to a strict bedtime of 8pm :l


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

what time do you get home? I get home around 4... only 4 hours of "play time" would be AWFUL especially considering I have 12 credits/term...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> what time do you get home? I get home around 4... only 4 hours of "play time" would be AWFUL especially considering I have 12 credits/term...


wake up at 4am, work 5-1, usually home just before 2.


----------



## zoodecks

A stratergy for nephalem valor system.

As the MF is based off the average of your team MF.
Have those with high MF gear avoid killing the champion mobs while getting the ones with low mf stats to kill them, the peeps with high mf can change their skills all they want that way and it wouldnt effect the overall nephalem valor your team has accumulated. I know it doesnt make sence when you 1st read it. the idea of the players with high mf gear avoiding killing mobs that are likely to drop the good loot, but the mf is averaged out in your team. so get that average up.

an example would be
((one guy has 150mf hes the lowest <-- this may be because he has gear on that boost his pve stats that over his MF. so to get him to kill champs would boost his mf bring up the teams average mf. Lets say he gets all champ kills and boosts his mf to 250 or more.
one guy has 400 hes the highest he cleans up mobs but avoids killin champs but points them out to the low mf teammates.
Original MF average was 275 but after lowbies get nephalem valor buff, the average is boosted to 337.5)) again just an example.

Bringing up the low MF players will boost your teams average MF possibly more than having anyone go about killin champ mobs, "possibly not dont take my word for it, its just a theory", this should let those with high mf to change their skills as much as they want and could compensate for having less stats elsewhere.

Whats anyone elses take on this?

Perhaps a nephalem valor Carrier stratergy could be made?

Edit: so from that Jalopy above, what I'm getting at is you'd get more out of bringing up the teams average MF via the lowest team member getting a better nephalem valor and you wouldnt be restricting every member of the party to using 6 skills.

Otherwise it would be almost more profitable to do any farming by yourself, so's to avoid the whole team average Magic find.


----------



## zoodecks

I think in the situation that your MF is lacking or your just neglecting it, theres gona be alot of people who will not want you in thier party.

Diablo 3 or Pub games in general are going to be calm for a while but when people work out the MF system, its gona get plenty hostile fast.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I think in the situation that your MF is lacking or your just neglecting it, theres gona be alot of people who will not want you in thier party.
> Diablo 3 or Pub games in general are going to be calm for a while but when people work out the MF system, its gona get plenty hostile fast.


Yeah it will. Just wait til they implement votekick









250+ magic find or you're out.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah it will. Just wait til they implement votekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250+ magic find or you're out.


I know right, pub games are going to very unsociable places, hopefuly I'm wrong.

note to the wise, if you and/or your team has good MF gear dont go pubbing.


----------



## Tran

ARG! 19 Days until i can pick up my collectors edition and then diablo 3 summer for me @[email protected]


----------



## Zulli85

I still say that the social features are the worst part of the game. Why not give people the capability to give games a name and join games via a list? They've been doing it forever with their other titles and it just baffles me why it is the way it is in DIII. That + everyone on the planet playing on the same few servers and the lack of a full-blown chat system is confusing.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tran*
> 
> ARG! 19 Days until i can pick up my collectors edition and then diablo 3 summer for me @[email protected]


18 days 22 hours 55 minutes 35 seconds to be exact.


----------



## nawon72

I wonder if anyone will actually buy this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0050SZC5U/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1335417321&sr=8-2&condition=new



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zulli85

Hahah nice, I like how $99 is crossed out with the new price.


----------



## WBaS

Pretty sure that MF is based off shared party MF. I didn't think it mattered who killed the monster because it is averaged between the players. E.G. Player 1 has 100MF, Player 2 has 0MF, Player 3 has 0MF = 33.33 Party MF. No matter who kills, the drops are based off 33.33MF


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Pretty sure that MF is based off shared party MF. I didn't think it mattered who killed the monster because it is averaged between the players. E.G. Player 1 has 100MF, Player 2 has 0MF, Player 3 has 0MF = 33.33 Party MF. No matter who kills, the drops are based off 33.33MF


Correct. Which is why people with low MF may be frowned upon.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I wonder if anyone will actually buy this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0050SZC5U/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1335417321&sr=8-2&condition=new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


... !!!!! why would anyone?? you can get it at like walmart for $99...


----------



## eternallydead

Also the Nephalem Valor (NV) would be best to and to the whole team, not just the lowest MF person.

example 4 players:

MFs:
P1 = 400
P2 = 200
P3 = 100
P4 = 100

no valor = 200 avg MF

lets say you apply NV to only the lowest 2:
P1 = 400
P2 = 200
P3 = 100 + 200
P4 = 100 + 200

200 NV to lowest MF = 300 avg MF

now lets say you applied it to all:

P1 = 400 + 200
P2 = 200 + 200
P3 = 100 + 200
P4 = 100 + 200

200 NV to all = 400 avg MF

no matter what, extra MF helps, it would be more benifical to kick the weakest link (lowest MF) and find someone new though.

There will always be someone adding more MF to the group (but weaker) and always be someone with less MF, but able to deal and take more damage.

I could see a DH / Mage / WD having more MF while a barb or monk has less, but are better able to tank the enemies. (everything averages out, and you would still be able to clear the content.


----------



## Crazy9000

I imagine planned groups would have one char decked out with the best items for damage, that could pretty much run it all by himself. Then the rest of the party is decked for MF and just spams spells as support. Wouldn't make any sense to have the MF'ers switch spells and loose the MF buff though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I imagine planned groups would have one char decked out with the best items for damage, that could pretty much run it all by himself. Then the rest of the party is decked for MF and just spams spells as support. Wouldn't make any sense to have the MF'ers switch spells and loose the MF buff though.


Don't know if that is possible based on how hard the devs have said the game is. Maybe you can do like act 4 nightmare runs like that or maybe the first act or two of hell but I can't see that being a viable strat. Also, casters' spell damage is based on weapon damage so they will have to have at least a good weapon to provide decent support.

Couple of blue posts today.
Quote:


> As I've said before, gold is definitely the drop I want most while leveling up my char, and my followers, and my blacksmith, and my stash, and my gems.
> Even when it starts dropping in stacks of 200-400g, it's spent before it hits the ground.


Quote:


> if I buy the digital download, and I get a new computer, will I be able to download another copy free if I uninstall the other one? -csears18
> Yes, you can download the games you own as many times as you like. -Bashiok
> Will we be seeing the stats on some of the Set/Legendary items before release? -Xalziz
> Unlikely. We're holding all the updated game data until release. -Bashiok


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blue-on-followers-gold

There was another Jay Wilson press conference in Korea, nothing entirely new but here are a few things that were mentioned.
Quote:


> -The PvP system is still in a period of change and there is no definite schedule for its launch but the PvP system will be a completely open game mode. However, skills in their nature will remain the same, such as damage output, stun period, for example, may be reduced in PvP.
> -Nothing specific has been decided regarding public testing of the PvP mode but do not rule out a similar system to World of Warcraft's Patch Test Realm (PTR).
> -It is hoped PvP mode will be in the game by the end of 2012.
> -In PvE mode there will be no means to kill other players as that ruins the fun of the game.
> -The expansion pack will provide new places, equipment and increase the difficulty but there will be no increase the level cap.
> -There will be no ladder in Diablo 3.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/jay-wilson-taiwan-press-conference


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> -It is hoped PvP mode will be in the game by the *end of 2012*.


7 months away at the _earliest_...


----------



## staryoshi

Personally, I don't much care for most PVP... so this does not concern me







PVE, ho!


----------



## Zulli85

Doesn't bother me much either haha.


----------



## Murlocke

I'm so ***** excited. Seriously, i'm pacing around my house nearly 5 hours a day just waiting and waiting. The game is amazing and I can't wait to sink the next 5 years of my life into this and GW2.

TAKE MY MONEY NOW! The game is just sitting somewhere, completed, and waiting for the release date.









18 days to go....... Hopefully my 3770k keeps me entertained for most of those.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I'm mainly thinking for playing with more than 3 of my friends at a time. I have a group of like 10 of us that are going to lan D3 after release, imagine a 5v5 inhouse arena match 

That would be sooo fun!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Yeah... idk how I feel about no PVP for THAT long. Hopefully they won't shoot themselves in the foot by people switching to other games, only way it'll be prevented is if the content is truly that well made.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah... idk how I feel about no PVP for THAT long. Hopefully they won't shoot themselves in the foot by people switching to other games, *only way it'll be prevented is if the content is truly that well made*.


And so far, all signs point to just that









Quote:


> I'm so ***** excited. Seriously, i'm pacing around my hour nearly 5 hours a day just waiting and waiting. The game is amazing and I can't wait to sink the next 5 years of my life into this and GW2.
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY NOW! The game is just sitting somewhere, completed, and waiting for the release date.
> 
> 18 days to go....... Hopefully my 3770k keeps me entertained for most of those.


I know dude! I feel the same way









We're so close, and yet so far...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Don't know if that is possible based on how hard the devs have said the game is. Maybe you can do like act 4 nightmare runs like that or maybe the first act or two of hell but I can't see that being a viable strat. Also, casters' spell damage is based on weapon damage so they will have to have at least a good weapon to provide decent support.


With how many skill combos there are, I have no doubt people will find overpowered classes that can handle it solo. Wither Blizz will keep nerfing them as they come up is the question I guess.

In Diablo II I played a mod where the guy tried to make areas that would force us to play together, but we'd eventually find a way to clear it solo. Gear is all gear you can get in vanilla or equivalent.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> With how many skill combos there are, I have no doubt people will find overpowered classes that can handle it solo. Wither Blizz will keep nerfing them as they come up is the question I guess.
> In Diablo II I played a mod where the guy tried to make areas that would force us to play together, but we'd eventually find a way to clear it solo. Gear is all gear you can get in vanilla or equivalent.


I seriously doubt it and I dunno what a modded DII has to do with the difficulty of DIII. Interesting vid though.


----------



## Rickles

voted for Barb... hopefully I can name him Bronan..


----------



## andygoyap

Reading posts through this thread.. People still are doubting about the Skills & Runes system in Diablo 3 ? How Diablo 2 is better? Really...

Diablo 2(Sorceress) vs Diablo 3(Wizard)
Skill Choices ~ Enough Said! Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> voted for Barb... hopefully I can name him Bronan..


You sure can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Reading posts through this thread.. People still are doubting about the Skills & Runes system in Diablo 3 ? How Diablo 2 is better? Really...
> Diablo 2(Sorceress) vs Diablo 3(Wizard)
> Skill Choices ~ Enough Said! Haters gonna hate!


That image is awesome! Hahaha I love it


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm mainly thinking for playing with more than 3 of my friends at a time. I have a group of like 10 of us that are going to lan D3 after release, imagine a 5v5 inhouse arena match
> That would be sooo fun!


This is why I hate the 4 player cap, I want at least 8!


----------



## JoeC

My beta access is going away on the 1st.









I voted Wizard as a first roll bit, after playing the DH, I'm going with that first.

BTW, 20 days!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I seriously doubt it and I dunno what a modded DII has to do with the difficulty of DIII. Interesting vid though.


I think you can draw a lot of parallels. Assuming normal> hell are fairly analogous to Diablo II's difficulty, I can't imagine inferno being that much worse then taking the 3 worst monsters, making them level 99 and buffing them a bit, then cramming 1000 of them into tristram (we had a barb with 16k life and max damage reduction, and he got 1hko by the dolls). Given the diversity of skills possible for each class, people will find very powerful builds that can solo inferno fine... that is once they get a bunch of end-game gear, and have ample time to experment.

How long it will take some overpowered characters to emerge is another question though. It could be months before someone finds the gear and the right skill combo. It's possible Blizzard would just nerf it back down to the level they want once someone finds it too... we'll just have to see how things go I guess.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> And so far, all signs point to just that


OH, I am soo on the side that thought the beta was epic. I only got to play it for about 30 minutes, but how smooth it was vs every other beginning of any game I've played is unmatched.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> This is why I hate the 4 player cap, I want at least 8!


Am I the only one that really likes the 4 player cap? It would be nice to be able to play with more than 3 friends but it puts more importance on each player. When I think of 8 players I think of things like DII Baal runs where everyone just blindly throws their spells around. Can't do that anymore. Or at least not as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeC*
> 
> My beta access is going away on the 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted Wizard as a first roll bit, after playing the DH, I'm going with that first.
> BTW, 20 days!


So is everyone's access.







Diablo II's ladder is resetting on the 2nd though! I'm going to be playing that as a warmup for DIII on the 15th.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think you can draw a lot of parallels. Assuming normal> hell are fairly analogous to Diablo II's difficulty, I can't imagine inferno being that much worse then taking the 3 worst monsters, making them level 99 and buffing them a bit, then cramming 1000 of them into tristram (we had a barb with 16k life and max damage reduction, and he got 1hko by the dolls). Given the diversity of skills possible for each class, people will find very powerful builds that can solo inferno fine... that is once they get a bunch of end-game gear, and have ample time to experment.
> How long it will take some overpowered characters to emerge is another question though. It could be months before someone finds the gear and the right skill combo. It's possible Blizzard would just nerf it back down to the level they want once someone finds it too... we'll just have to see how things go I guess.


That is a pretty bold statement. You're still talking about a 4-person party with 1 player dealing all of the damage with the other 3 supporting? I can't see that happening in inferno. Is there equipment out there that will allow such a scenario? I don't think so but like you said we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Am I the only one that really likes the 4 player cap? It would be nice to be able to play with more than 3 friends but it puts more importance on each player. When I think of 8 players I think of things like DII Baal runs where everyone just blindly throws their spells around. Can't do that anymore. Or at least not as much.
> So is everyone's access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo II's ladder is resetting on the 2nd though! I'm going to be playing that as a warmup for DIII on the 15th.
> That is a pretty bold statement. You're still talking about a 4-person party with 1 player dealing all of the damage with the other 3 supporting? I can't see that happening in inferno. Is there equipment out there that will allow such a scenario? I don't think so but like you said we'll have to see how it goes.


I am mixed... I like the influence the 4 player cap has, but I'd still like to be able to play with more than 3 friends at a time ya know?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Am I the only one that really likes the 4 player cap? It would be nice to be able to play with more than 3 friends but it puts more importance on each player. When I think of 8 players I think of things like DII Baal runs where everyone just blindly throws their spells around. Can't do that anymore. Or at least not as much.


The amount of players doesn't matter, what matters is the difficulty of the content. With 4 players you can still have mindless spell spam(like the beta) and with 100 players you can have a complicated fight that requires teamwork.


----------



## waylo88

I like the four player cap, but also hate it. I know at least seven other people who will be picking up the game. Now, we probably wont all be on at the same time and whatnot, but I know there will be a few occasions when all of us will be around and wanting to play. It's gonna suck having to split off into groups.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I am mixed... I like the influence the 4 player cap has, but I'd still like to be able to play with more than 3 friends at a time ya know?


Well sure, I would like to as well but I believe it to be a necessary change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> The amount of players doesn't matter, what matters is the difficulty of the content. With 4 players you can still have mindless spell spam(like the beta) and with 100 players you can have a complicated fight that requires teamwork.


It still places a bigger importance on each player though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I like the four player cap, but also hate it. I know at least seven other people who will be picking up the game. Now, we probably wont all be on at the same time and whatnot, but I know there will be a few occasions when all of us will be around and wanting to play. It's gonna suck having to split off into groups.


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to play with 7 of my friends but like I said it is a necessary change IMO.

Once the PvP arena is out we'll be able to play with more than 3 friends. 4 of them may be on the enemy team but still you are playing with them haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I like the four player cap, but also hate it. I know at least seven other people who will be picking up the game. Now, we probably wont all be on at the same time and whatnot, but I know there will be a few occasions when all of us will be around and wanting to play. It's gonna suck having to split off into groups.


My thoughts exactly. I'm hoping pvp can fill this gap.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well sure, I would like to as well but I believe it to be a necessary change.
> It still places a bigger importance on each player though.
> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to play with 7 of my friends but like I said it is a necessary change IMO.
> Once the PvP arena is out we'll be able to play with more than 3 friends. 4 of them may be on the enemy team but still you are playing with them haha.


Some enjoy small scale fights, but I prefer large epic fights


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Some enjoy small scale fights, but I prefer large epic fights


Don't worry, we've got GW2 for that


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I think teamwork is a null statement. Though since D3 is not role based it makes it much harder to organize a 25 man raid fight... If we had healers and tanks and such, a huge battle could be validated. With PC power getting as good as it is I would think it'd be pretty epic for me and my 24 closest friends to go into a literal war vs 1000 foes...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think teamwork is a null statement. Though since D3 is not role based it makes it much harder to organize a 25 man raid fight... If we had healers and tanks and such, a huge battle could be validated. With PC power getting as good as it is I would think it'd be pretty epic for me and my 24 closest friends to go into a literal war vs 1000 foes...


K now we just aren't talking about Diablo any more... Not what the game is about at all lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> K now we just aren't talking about Diablo any more... Not what the game is about at all lol.


but, but, i saw that movie. it was at the thermopylae pass


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> K now we just aren't talking about Diablo any more... Not what the game is about at all lol.


But just imagine 25 wizards!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Haha I understand it is completely irrelevant. But still, a hack and slash vs 1000's of mobs would be pretty darn fun as long the the objectives are clear and not to drawn out...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> .
> That is a pretty bold statement. You're still talking about a 4-person party with 1 player dealing all of the damage with the other 3 supporting? I can't see that happening in inferno. Is there equipment out there that will allow such a scenario? I don't think so but like you said we'll have to see how it goes.


I'm saying one person would be able to do it without needing the other people at all







. It's just not any random one person, you'll need some specific items, most likely fairly expensive ones.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm saying one person would be able to do it without needing the other people at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's just not any random one person, you'll need some specific items, most likely fairly expensive ones.


I think the other people would melt pretty fast though if they have only mf gear. Specific and expensive items, indeed.









IMO all 4 party members should just have 2 sets of gear. Switch to your mf stuff when you come upon a champion pack or boss. I believe the nephalem valor buff does not go away if you change items. Just spells.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I think the other people would melt pretty fast though if they have only mf gear. Specific and expensive items, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO all 4 party members should just have 2 sets of gear. Switch to your mf stuff when you come upon a champion pack or boss. I believe the nephalem valor buff does not go away if you change items. Just spells.


Taking off your good gear for the only fights that require it? Sounds counterproductive to me


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Taking off your good gear for the only fights that require it? Sounds counterproductive to me


I mean take off your good gear to put on your mf gear for the bosses and champion packs.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm saying one person would be able to do it without needing the other people at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's just not any random one person, you'll need some specific items, most likely fairly expensive ones.


One person may be able to clear it, but keep in mind the speed at which they would be able to do so. You may be better off with 4 people that have a lower total MF then with three people having high magic find and one person with very little/none. That is if he is the one doing all of the killing.

I think that it'll also be interesting to see what ends up being more valuable in the long run. Magic find or gold find.

Monetary wise MF results in bursts of currency, but the gold find drop results in a solid steady stream of income.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I mean take off your good gear to put on your mf gear for the bosses and champion packs.


Exactly. The fights where you need the extra stats and armor is when you encounter a champion pack or boss, not a random skelly. You (theoretically) will need your best gear on to kill them, not gimp yourself by stacking MF for them.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Exactly. The fights where you need the extra stats and armor is when you encounter a champion pack or boss, not a random skelly. You (theoretically) will need your best gear on to kill them, not gimp yourself by stacking MF for them.


You never played DII did you?









Just switch your gear right before the monster(s) die.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You never played DII did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just switch your gear right before the monster(s) die.


Ahh, ok. Fair enough.

And I mostly played solo as an elementary school kid







Don't 'bout dese tricks!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ahh, ok. Fair enough.
> And I mostly played solo as an elementary school kid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't 'bout dese tricks!


Word. Equip an Oculus or something on your Sorc, teleport to meph, beat him down till there are just a few hits remaining, and then press W to switch your weapon to two of these.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Word. Equip an Oculus or something on your Sorc, teleport to meph, beat him down till there are just a few hits remaining, and then press W to switch your weapon to two of these.


Man that's ghetto... but I like it!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Personally, I think that this should no be possible for D3... I hope Blizzard nerfed it appropriately.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Word. Equip an Oculus or something on your Sorc, teleport to meph, beat him down till there are just a few hits remaining, and then press W to switch your weapon to two of these.


Sorcs can't hold two weapons









MF/GF barbs were cool if you went all out. I made one with pretty much the max gold find you could get, and he did about 12 damage. The merc did all the killing, and you could get 100k gold piles from the council.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Sorcs can't hold two weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF/GF barbs were cool if you went all out. I made one with pretty much the max gold find you could get, and he did about 12 damage. The merc did all the killing, and you could get 100k gold piles from the council.


Oh yeah that's right. Was quite a lonnnngggg time ago when I had a dual ist'd ali baba on my sorc. But yeah I've seen a bunch of gold find barbs, I never tried it though. Wasn't interested in farming hundreds of thousands (millions?) of gold just to throw it all away gambling haha. Gold is going to be quite important in DIII though.


----------



## zoodecks

I hear "Edit: Gull" is making a re-apeerance in diablo 3, except MF stats on it are bad, I think they threw it in there for a lol.

Jeez Barbs are way ahead now


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I hear Gul is making a re-apeerance in diablo 3, except MF stats on it are bad, I think they threw it in there for a lol.
> Jeez Barbs are way ahead now


Wasn't gul the rune that gave attack rating on weapons in DII?


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Wasn't gul the rune that gave attack rating on weapons in DII?


nah the Gull dagger was b4 Lod, it gave 100MF and you could carry 2. the one I saw for diablo 3 was not even half that MF gain.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> nah the Gull dagger was b4 Lod, it gave 100MF and you could carry 2. the one I saw for diablo 3 was not even half that MF gain.


Oh yeah. That was in LoD as well.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Poll says it all folks, barbs rule!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Poll says it all folks, barbs rule!


And monks drool







(but are more awesome !)


----------



## solsamurai

Yay for monks!


----------



## mav451

Hah I realized I never voted.
I played zons in D2 primarily, so DH is the natural choice.

However, unless Soul Harvest is nerfed, WD may be a good non-twinked class to use. I guess we'll see.


----------



## andygoyap

Armor Set Preview:


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Hmmm I dont like a lot of the end game WD armor except warlord plate that looks pretty cool, with plate mail probably being my favorite and jazaraint mail being second favorite


----------



## Rickles

didn't play a monk in beta, but from what i gather monk = chuck norris, can someone confirm this?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Should prolly put that armor set pic in a spoiler.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> didn't play a monk in beta, but from what i gather monk = chuck norris, can someone confirm this?


And yes, pretty much


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> And yes, pretty much


And that's a vid from january, which is outdated. The first rune for the kick? Sends mobs flying clear across the screen


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> didn't play a monk in beta, but from what i gather monk = chuck norris, can someone confirm this?


Its more like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris had a baby and named it monk.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Its more like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris had a baby and named it monk.


I agree with this haha.

17 days 11 hours 16 minutes 18 seconds.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I agree with this haha.
> 17 days 11 hours 16 minutes 18 seconds.


Oh my... only 17 days?!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Oh my... only 17 days?!!


Yup. Diablo II ladder reset this Wednesday as well. Dunno if I'll be able to make much fg at d2jsp but I'm going to try. I think I have 833 right now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yup. Diablo II ladder reset this Wednesday as well. Dunno if I'll be able to make much fg at d2jsp but I'm going to try. I think I have 833 right now.


I'm not sure how valuable fg will end up being with all the in-game options now. Seems like a lot of risk, people will mostly use it to use up leftover d2 fg I imagine. Unless there's something the auction house doesn't trade well.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Oh my... only 17 days?!!


Only? Seems like 17 years to go.

Few threads on OCN got bumped and I looked at my old posts.. then I saw "2 weeks 3 days ago" and I was like.. it seems so long ago! Then I realized that's how long until D3 comes out. Dying inside........

About 1 1/2 hours until GW2 beta weekend. Should keep me entertained until Monday. I'll be ordering my 3770k on Sunday, and that should keep me busy with overclocking/testing for a week. Then i'll still have another week.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Only? Seems like 17 years to go.
> Few threads on OCN got bumped and I looked at my old posts.. then I saw "2 weeks 3 days ago" and I was like.. it seems so long ago! Then I realized that's how long until D3 comes out. Dying inside........
> About 1 1/2 hours until GW2 beta weekend. Should keep me entertained until Monday. I'll be ordering my 3770k on Sunday, and that should keep me busy with overclocking/testing for a week. Then i'll still have another week.


Haha

What sucks is I have Jury Duty starting May 5th... I just hope I can finish or not get put on a jury so I can keep my release day off D:


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not sure how valuable fg will end up being with all the in-game options now. Seems like a lot of risk, people will mostly use it to use up leftover d2 fg I imagine. Unless there's something the auction house doesn't trade well.


I'm confident that d2jsp is going to explode with activity after the game is released. It used to be the second most active forum on the planet during its peak, there are about 3,200 people on their forums right now actually. Not a ton of people I know but for 1:30PM on a Friday that is a lot. There are subforums for other games there but it is by in large a DII trading forum.

I could theoretically farm up my fg, buy 1 high-end item via d2jsp and then sell it in the RMAH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Only? Seems like 17 years to go.
> Few threads on OCN got bumped and I looked at my old posts.. then I saw "2 weeks 3 days ago" and I was like.. it seems so long ago! Then I realized that's how long until D3 comes out. Dying inside........
> About 1 1/2 hours until GW2 beta weekend. Should keep me entertained until Monday. I'll be ordering my 3770k on Sunday, and that should keep me busy with overclocking/testing for a week. Then i'll still have another week.


Haha I hear ya there. I've been counting down the days, hours, minutes, and seconds for a couple of weeks now at least.

Is GW2 open beta and is it a free weekend?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm confident that d2jsp is going to explode with activity after the game is released. It used to be the second most active forum on the planet during its peak, there are about 3,200 people on their forums right now actually. Not a ton of people I know but for 1:30PM on a Friday that is a lot. There are subforums for other games there but it is by in large a DII trading forum.
> I could theoretically farm up my fg, buy 1 high-end item via d2jsp and then sell it in the RMAH.
> Haha I hear ya there. I've been counting down the days, hours, minutes, and seconds for a couple of weeks now at least.
> *Is GW2 open beta and is it a free weekend*?


Everyone that pre-purchased the game got in. Goes from today at noon PST to midnight sunday PST. That's what I'll be doing in my spare time this weekend


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Everyone that pre-purchased the game got in. Goes from today at noon PST to midnight sunday PST. That's what I'll be doing in my spare time this weekend


Oh okay, just curious. I've been looking for games to kill time till the 15th haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm confident that d2jsp is going to explode with activity after the game is released. It used to be the second most active forum on the planet during its peak, there are about 3,200 people on their forums right now actually. Not a ton of people I know but for 1:30PM on a Friday that is a lot. There are subforums for other games there but it is by in large a DII trading forum.
> I could theoretically farm up my fg, buy 1 high-end item via d2jsp and then sell it in the RMAH.
> Haha I hear ya there. I've been counting down the days, hours, minutes, and seconds for a couple of weeks now at least.


Yeah we had an OCN guild on JSP







. I think it's still the 4th or 5th most active forum.

Actually you might be right... people will probably go there to dump cheaper items and avoid blizz's fees. I imagine everyone will want to do the same thing as you though, so high end items will probably be massively overpriced.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah we had an OCN guild on JSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think it's still the 4th or 5th most active forum.
> Actually you might be right... people will probably go there to dump cheaper items and avoid blizz's fees. I imagine everyone will want to do the same thing as you though, so high end items will probably be massively overpriced.


Exactly. I figure I will be better off avoiding the transaction fees as much as I can and only sell high-end stuff at the RMAH.

Is there a website that tracks the most active forums? Just curious where OCN and D2JSP stand. I also had no idea that there was a OCN guild there. I'm guessing it is dead now?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Exactly. I figure I will be better off avoiding the transaction fees as much as I can and only sell high-end stuff at the RMAH.
> Is there a website that tracks the most active forums? Just curious where OCN and D2JSP stand. I also had no idea that there was a OCN guild there. I'm guessing it is dead now?


http://rankings.big-boards.com/?p=1

Yeah the guild is pretty dead now.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Exactly. I figure I will be better off avoiding the transaction fees as much as I can and only sell high-end stuff at the RMAH.
> Is there a website that tracks the most active forums? Just curious where OCN and D2JSP stand. I also had no idea that there was a OCN guild there. I'm guessing it is dead now?


http://rankings.big-boards.com/

d2jsp is number 3 on the list! Wow. OCN is 98

Edit: Crazy9000 beat me to it, haha


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://rankings.big-boards.com/?p=1
> Yeah the guild is pretty dead now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://rankings.big-boards.com/
> d2jsp is number 3 on the list! Wow. OCN is 98
> Edit: Crazy9000 beat me to it, haha


Word, thanks. I knew JSP would be up there haha. Not bad for a third party forum for a game that is 12 years old.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Word, thanks. I knew JSP would be up there haha. Not bad for a third party forum for a game that is 12 years old.


Indeed, not bad at all heh.


----------



## mav451

JSP has the advantage of pure speed/efficiency. Sure troll potential is high (look at the Computer Hardware section - it's worse than Team Liquid); and sure there's risk of getting scammed. But despite all that, it is the fastest way to trade. Look at the draconian measures (irony) that you have to deal with trading on Dii.net. I remember, because apart from your basic uniques/set items, it was just far more efficient to go to jsp. Post limits, mule account trades = serious lol at that.

As for the big board ranking, behind only 4chan and above IGN; that's impressive.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> JSP has the advantage of pure speed/efficiency. Sure troll potential is high (look at the Computer Hardware section - it's worse than Team Liquid); and sure there's risk of getting scammed. But despite all that, it is the fastest way to trade. Look at the draconian measures (irony) that you have to deal with trading on Dii.net. I remember, because apart from your basic uniques/set items, it was just far more efficient to go to jsp. Post limits, mule account trades = serious lol at that.
> As for the big board ranking, behind only 4chan and above IGN; that's impressive.


Well just trade with reputable people that have a high post count and have been a member of the forum for a long time. Still a chance to be scammed but if you know what you are doing it shouldn't happen. You can trade computer hardware at JSP..?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> JSP has the advantage of pure speed/efficiency. Sure troll potential is high (look at the Computer Hardware section - it's worse than Team Liquid); and sure there's risk of getting scammed. But despite all that, it is the fastest way to trade. Look at the draconian measures (irony) that you have to deal with trading on Dii.net. I remember, because apart from your basic uniques/set items, it was just far more efficient to go to jsp. Post limits, mule account trades = serious lol at that.
> As for the big board ranking, behind only 4chan and above IGN; that's impressive.


Trading in d2 is almost impossible. It takes literally hours before you find someone who has something you sort of want that is worth relatively what your items are. I tried to not use JSP for awhile since I didn't want to bother with it, but pretty much everyone I met trying to trade in game was just trying to lowball me so they could sell my stuff on jsp themselves lol. Having a common currency just makes so much more sense. I know people try to use high runes, but the value on those fluctuates too often.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well just trade with reputable people that have a high post count and have been a member of the forum for a long time. Still a chance to be scammed but if you know what you are doing it shouldn't happen. You can trade computer hardware at JSP..?


Hahah I meant the forum section on JSP. Let's just say any OCN regular would be smart enough to see through the crap advice given out. The most respective poster on jsp (for computer hardware) is someone who thinks PCP&C is the end-all, be-all PSU of choice. I.e., someone who read Maximum PC in early 2000's and still thinks it's true, heheh.

And to answer your question on trading - I've been a member for a while, so I'm well aware of how it works (which is why I recommend it over all other alternatives).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> JSP has the advantage of pure speed/efficiency. Sure troll potential is high (look at the Computer Hardware section - it's worse than Team Liquid); and sure there's risk of getting scammed. But despite all that, it is the fastest way to trade. Look at the draconian measures (irony) that you have to deal with trading on Dii.net. I remember, because apart from your basic uniques/set items, it was just far more efficient to go to jsp. Post limits, mule account trades = serious lol at that.
> As for the big board ranking, behind only 4chan and above IGN; that's impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> Trading in d2 is almost impossible. *It takes literally hours before you find someone who has something you sort of want that is worth relatively what your items are*. I tried to not use JSP for awhile since I didn't want to bother with it, but pretty much everyone I met trying to trade in game was just trying to lowball me so they could sell my stuff on jsp themselves lol. Having a common currency just makes so much more sense. I know people try to use high runes, but the value on those fluctuates too often.
Click to expand...

Yeah this is exactly the reason I used JSP over in-game or dii.net.
Actual IGG is at an odd-place. If you've tried selling magical items in the beta, I've noticed you are getting a terrible return (if you were hoping on picking up all magical items and selling for gold). I wonder if this is an attempt to increase scarcity of gold in D3 (compared to D2). Not that I mind, this is required if the gold AH is to have any success at all. But yeah...still curious on how it'll shake out .


----------



## Zulli85

Word. I've read that some of the devs feel that gold is extremely important and that they never have enough of it. It should have some actual value unlike DII. I noticed the same thing though, that magical items don't give much gold in the beta.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Word. I've read that some of the devs feel that gold is extremely important and that they never have enough of it. It should have some actual value unlike DII. I noticed the same thing though, that magical items don't give much gold in the beta.


I'm sure a month or two after the game is out and everyone has their stash and crafters maxed, gold will become more common. Unless people really do end up crafting the 160k gold recipes often, then it may get pretty crazy.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Word. I've read that some of the devs feel that gold is extremely important and that they never have enough of it. It should have some actual value unlike DII. I noticed the same thing though, that magical items don't give much gold in the beta.


More to the point, I think I have a few items with +%GF mods (let's say 25% total). I've found that just picking up gold is going to be more lucrative then selling the 7-12 items you can pick up per SK run. If you consider how many times you see gold drop vs. the number of magical items you pick up; I mean people already created GF characters in D2 (when there wasn't scarcity), so I'm curious to see how it'll shake out when it's all said and done.

And I know it's not wise to judge IGG in terms of fg value pre-release, but it is something else (people usually buy say, 25K, 50K, or 100K IGG). As a spot of reference, I normally stay around 13-20K range. That said scarcity doesn't guarantee that gold is automatically seen as valuable; I ask myself - is IGG considered 'valuable' enough that you would sell VERY good items for it?

I wouldn't be opposed to say, buying a requisite set item (i.e. something like Tal's set items in D2), or your basic unique (e.g. whatever D3's shako is), but you know? Where is the "true" value of gold in D3?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> More to the point, I think I have a few items with +%GF mods (let's say 25% total). I've found that just picking up gold is going to be more lucrative then selling the 7-12 items you can pick up per SK run. If you consider how many times you see gold drop vs. the number of magical items you pick up; I mean people already created GF characters in D2 (when there wasn't scarcity), so I'm curious to see how it'll shake out when it's all said and done.
> And I know it's not wise to judge IGG in terms of fg value pre-release, but it is something else (people usually buy say, 25K, 50K, or 100K IGG). As a spot of reference, I normally stay around 13-20K range. That said scarcity doesn't guarantee that gold is automatically seen as valuable; I ask myself - is IGG considered 'valuable' enough that you would sell VERY good items for it?
> I wouldn't be opposed to say, buying a requisite set item (i.e. something like Tal's set items in D2), or your basic unique (e.g. whatever D3's shako is), but you know? Where is the "true" value of gold in D3?


Well doing normal SK I'm not surprised it wouldn't be as effective to sell the 7-12 magical items that you find. That isn't to say that it won't be as effective as you progress through the game.

I'm not saying gold will be scarce, what I'm saying is according to the devs you are going to need a lot of it and can never have enough. It has to have at least some value, there is a gold auction house after all.

According to D3Markets 425 gold is the equivalent of $1 USD. Keep in mind this pertains to the beta. When the game is released I expect it to have a high value in terms of dollars and then gradually go down as time goes on.

http://diablo3markets.incgamers.com/


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well doing normal SK I'm not surprised it wouldn't be as effective to sell the 7-12 magical items that you find. That isn't to say that it won't be as effective as you progress through the game.
> I'm not saying gold will be scarce, what I'm saying is according to the devs you are going to need a lot of it and can never have enough. It has to have at least some value, there is a gold auction house after all.
> According to D3Markets 425 gold is the equivalent of $1 USD. Keep in mind this pertains to the beta. When the game is released I expect it to have a high value in terms of dollars and then gradually go down as time goes on.
> http://diablo3markets.incgamers.com/


What?! 425g to the dollar there's no way! I have like 30k in beta. There's no way about 8 hours of playing it going to net you $70 worth of gold.

The beta amount is screwy because the real life money was not actually people dishing out cash. My best is around launch it will be 10k/$1.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> What?! 425g to the dollar there's no way! I have like 30k in beta. There's no way about 8 hours of playing it going to net you $70 worth of gold.
> The beta amount is screwy because the real life money was not actually people dishing out cash. My best is around launch it will be 10k/$1.


Am I not understanding it correctly? That is what the website says. Take it with a grain of salt though, it is just beta.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Am I not understanding it correctly? That is what the website says. Take it with a grain of salt though, it is just beta.


Yeah it's completely skewed heh. Because people are throwing around the free $50 beta bucks like it's nothing, so I'm sure they'd give it up for the 425 gold. But yeah don't expect numbers anything near that at release. Unless people really are just going to throw their cash at me... I'd be fine with that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah it's completely skewed heh. Because people are throwing around the free $50 beta bucks like it's nothing, so I'm sure they'd give it up for the 425 gold. But yeah don't expect numbers anything near that at release. Unless people really are just going to throw their cash at me... I'd be fine with that


Yeah, I wasn't. Was just using that as an example.


----------



## Bobotheklown

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5268632/DVR_ALERT_Diablo_III_TV_Commercial_Airs_Sunday_on_Fox-4_27_2012#blog



Sweet!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah this is exactly the reason I used JSP over in-game or dii.net.
> Actual IGG is at an odd-place. If you've tried selling magical items in the beta, I've noticed you are getting a terrible return (if you were hoping on picking up all magical items and selling for gold). I wonder if this is an attempt to increase scarcity of gold in D3 (compared to D2). Not that I mind, this is required if the gold AH is to have any success at all. But yeah...still curious on how it'll shake out .


I think you're supposed to use junk magic items for crafting supplies, not gold.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5268632/DVR_ALERT_Diablo_III_TV_Commercial_Airs_Sunday_on_Fox-4_27_2012#blog
> 
> Sweet!


Nice. Put a reminder in my phone to watch the commercials haha.


----------



## tiramoko

Is it possible to havePrivate server for this game just like wow? Or Bnet only?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Is it possible to havePrivate server for this game just like wow? Or Bnet only?


B.net only.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Is it possible to havePrivate server for this game just like wow? Or Bnet only?


Which is illegal even for wow, i might add.


----------



## tiramoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Which is illegal even for wow, i might add.


if that illegal, why are so many wow private servers? i really wanted to get this game, but if there is a private server then i might just wait for it.


----------



## triallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> if that illegal, why are so many wow private servers? i really wanted to get this game, but if there is a private server then i might just wait for it.


Not illegal, just a violation of the EULA. It's not like you can get a felony for it.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triallen*
> 
> Not illegal, just a violation of the EULA. It's not like you can get a felony for it.


yeah, that. Wrong wording









(night shift at work, sue me D: )


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> Is it possible to havePrivate server for this game just like wow? Or Bnet only?


It will be possible, but i will take awhile for them to get it working properly.

Blizzard has just enough legal standing to shut the private servers down, but can't really do anything beyond that. I run a d2 one for myself on my LAN, which I assume is still a grey area.


----------



## d3v0

Can someone *with a 30" monitor* do me a significant favor? I am considering a new, larger monitor and want to see whether or not theres a real improvement.

Stand in the center of town and take three screenshots:

1680x1050

1920x1200

2560x1600

And post them up








please!

(this can be done by a someone with 1440p as well, if you feel so inclined.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Can someone *with a 30" monitor* do me a significant favor? I am considering a new, larger monitor and want to see whether or not theres a real improvement.
> Stand in the center of town and take three screenshots:
> 1680x1050
> 1920x1200
> 2560x1600
> And post them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please!
> (this can be done by a someone with 1440p as well, if you feel so inclined.


I can do that, but I can only run 2560x1440 fyi


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Can someone *with a 30" monitor* do me a significant favor? I am considering a new, larger monitor and want to see whether or not theres a real improvement.
> Stand in the center of town and take three screenshots:
> 1680x1050
> 1920x1200
> 2560x1600
> And post them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please!
> (this can be done by a someone with 1440p as well, if you feel so inclined.


I would but don't have the beta







.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I can do that, but I can only run 2560x1440 fyi


Please do! Will be basing decision on a new monitor on this...


----------



## mav451

Hmm I wonder how they'll balance resolution in the name of PvP. That said, I've been dying to get a 27" 1440P, but with the 100Hz thread getting closed, I'm back to square one


----------



## d3v0

Thats exactly what/why I want to know, Mav. As my intended class is ranged, I am not sure if its worth it to upgrade to a 1600P from my 1152P.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think you get any more view distance.


----------



## Zulli85

The evolution of the barbarian and a new developer diary!

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/diablo-iii/1223851p1.html


----------



## Bobotheklown

Alright sorry it took so long. Here are the resolution comparisons:

1600x900:



1920x1080



2560x1440



As you can see, it pretty much just improves picture quality, no view distance is increased.


----------



## Nebel

Is there anywhere a video of Diablo 3 CE wings? I just saw a picture, but it's not enough, I wanna see it animated =/


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Alright sorry it took so long. Here are the resolution comparisons:
> 1600x900:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2560x1440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it pretty much *just improves picture quality, no view distance is increased.*


*THATS NOT THE WAY IT SHOULD BE!*


----------



## nerdybeat

Most annoying of the resolution differences, is the UI. I run 1440p, and would love the UI to scale down a bit for more viewable playing field.


----------



## d3v0

yeah. Noticed that on my 1152P, the globes of health/energy were huge


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> yeah. Noticed that on my 1152P, the globes of health/energy were huge


If you're thinking about getting a higher res monitor dude, I would completely recommend it. I went from 1080p 21.5" Asus, it's a world of difference. You just gotta make sure that you have the hardware to back it up.

Once you go IPS, you don't go back









If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## d3v0

Well, I figure this one's good enough to get me to 4k monitor releases in a year or so, where the 1600P monitors will fall significantly in price.

Or better yet, I might be able to pick up a solid 4k monitor without having to go much bigger than 23" and in so doing, spend about what I would spend this year on a 1600P.

All that said: was really hoping for increased viewing space with a larger res monitor. There is a Dell 3007wfp on Craigslist in my area for $600..


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Well, I figure this one's good enough to get me to 4k monitor releases in a year or so, where the 1600P monitors will fall significantly in price.
> Or better yet, I might be able to pick up a solid 4k monitor without having to go much bigger than 23" and in so doing, spend about what I would spend this year on a 1600P.
> All that said: was really hoping for increased viewing space with a larger res monitor. There is a Dell 3007wfp on Craigslist in my area for $600..


4k monitor by next year? I seriously doubt that. There is no 4k content or gpu's to drive it :-/

Also you can get a 1440p korean ips for around 250-300 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## d3v0

7970 runs 4k


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> *THATS NOT THE WAY IT SHOULD BE!*


Would be pretty poor programming if a game these days did that







. Resolution increasing any view size should be a thing of the past.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Would be pretty poor programming if a game these days did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Resolution increasing any view size should be a thing of the past.


I thought it was a sign of good programming, and that no increase in your 360 degree FoV when changing resolution was a hangover from coders optimizing for consoles?...


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Would be pretty poor programming if a game these days did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Resolution increasing any view size should be a thing of the past.


Eyefinity, anyone?


----------



## WBaS

Feeling pretty small with my 22"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> I thought it was a sign of good programming, and that no increase in your 360 degree FoV when changing resolution was a hangover from coders optimizing for consoles?...


No. http://www.wsgf.org/taxonomy/term/13
Quote:


> Pixel based refers to a behavior that usually only appears *in a number of 2D games*. The horizontal component of the FOV is directly tied to the number of horizontal pixels, and the vertical component of the FOV is directly tied to the number of vertical pixels. The larger your resolution, the more the game will display. For example, 1280x800 will show more, both horizontally and vertically, than 1024x768. But 1280x1024 will show more vertically than 1280x800 while showing the same horizontally. And 1440x900 will show more horizontally than 1280x1024, but less vertically. Windows behaves this way.


----------



## andygoyap

Alex Mayberry D3 Interview


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Alex Mayberry D3 Interview
> Snip...


Personally I thought this was one of the most terrible interviews I've ever seen. Had to turn it off due to the stupid questions she was coming up with....


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Feeling pretty small with my 22"


No kidding. I've got a 24" 1920x1200 monitor, but all these talks for 1440p and 1600p make me feel like I'm playing on an old CRT monitor.

So yeah, where can one get one of those "1440p Korean IPS" monitors for $250?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, I'm planning on pre ordering Diablo 3 a couple of days before May 15th, but, I'm actually gonna be away on a business trip those days, is there a way to transfer all the pre load game files content from the laptop I'm gonna be carrying to my main gaming PC once I return?

Thanks.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> 7970 runs 4k


I realize this. So does the gtx 680 apparently (so I've heard). But could you imagine trying to run a game at those settings... seriously? The charts going from 1080p to 1440p *dramatically* drops fps, almost double sometimes.

If you're going to go quadfire with these then you may be looking at running top end games above 30fps at 4k...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question fellas, I'm planning on pre ordering Diablo 3 a couple of days before May 15th, but, I'm actually gonna be away on a business trip those days, is there a way to transfer all the pre load game files content from the laptop I'm gonna be carrying to my main gaming PC once I return?
> Thanks.


I've heard the game works if you copy and paste the whole install folder. May just be able to copy it from laptop and drop it on your pc.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> No kidding. I've got a 24" 1920x1200 monitor, but all these talks for 1440p and 1600p make me feel like I'm playing on an old CRT monitor.
> So yeah, where can one get one of those "1440p Korean IPS" monitors for $250?


I was a bit off, my bad. but here is a search for them.

Here is the massive thread about them.

And ebay is the only source of them that I know of.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Alex Mayberry D3 Interview


Wow this guy is claiming that pvp is pretty much ready 

He says shortly after launch we should see it. Pretty cool


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I realize this. So does the gtx 680 apparently (so I've heard). But could you imagine trying to run a game at those settings... seriously? The charts going from 1080p to 1440p *dramatically* drops fps, almost double sometimes.
> If you're going to go quadfire with these then you may be looking at running top end games above 30fps at 4k...


Yeah 1600p has about double the pixels of 1080p IIRC (Too lazy to do the math atm







). Halving the framerate would make sense in a GPU limited game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick question fellas, I'm planning on pre ordering Diablo 3 a couple of days before May 15th, but, I'm actually gonna be away on a business trip those days, is there a way to transfer all the pre load game files content from the laptop I'm gonna be carrying to my main gaming PC once I return?
> Thanks.


You can just download/copy the intallation folder over to your gaming rig, install the game, and login with your B.net account. Should be no problem there.

Bashiok on PvP.. More at the link.
Quote:


> &#8230;While we're talking about PvP it's probably worth reminding everyone that what we're targeting is a very loose and 'for fun' system. Imagine clicking a button, being matched up against another team of equal skill and gear, and win or lose you move forward (although faster if you win) on a personal progression system that gives you some cosmetic recognition as you go. There won't be ladders or leagues, we have no intent to expose team ratings, and very likely nothing besides a win/loss record to track performance etc. etc. etc. Anyone who has tried it at BlizzCon knows the PvP in Diablo III is a blast, but I've seen some people start to get ideas that it's going to be an eSport, and that's just not something we're targeting - for the sake of our goals in the single player/co-op experience.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/new-info-on-pvp-in-diablo-iii#more-18092


----------



## Crazy9000

Kind of random question but how are level penalties for playing with a higher leveled person going to work? I tend to play a lot more hours then my GF so it'll be something I'll have to pay attention to.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I was a bit off, my bad. but here is a search for them.
> Here is the massive thread about them.
> And ebay is the only source of them that I know of.


Thanks for that. Now I will spend the next couple of days contemplating if I want to risk $350 on a monitor.


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Kind of random question but how are level penalties for playing with a higher leveled person going to work? I tend to play a lot more hours then my GF so it'll be something I'll have to pay attention to.


Wondering about this as well. I may want to play with people here or with some guys from the office who I'm sure will be logging a lot more hours than me. How will they make it enjoyable for all with the level differences?


----------



## doomlord52

Just pre-ordered two copies (one for me, one for a friend). Cant wait for launch. I will be playing a 2-day marathon with at least 2 other people.


----------



## Zulli85

If I recall correctly your friend(s) that are higher level than you will be able to join you in your game and help you on whatever quest you are doing. As far as the particulars like the amount of experienced gained (or not gained) I don't know. Would be a good question to ask Bashiok on his Twitter.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Kind of random question but how are level penalties for playing with a higher leveled person going to work? I tend to play a lot more hours then my GF so it'll be something I'll have to pay attention to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves*
> 
> Wondering about this as well. I may want to play with people here or with some guys from the office who I'm sure will be logging a lot more hours than me. How will they make it enjoyable for all with the level differences?


I'm also wondering this. It's hard to tell with the beta content since everyone is relatively close in level. Will have to see at release I suspect.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah 1600p has about double the pixels of 1080p IIRC (Too lazy to do the math atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Halving the framerate would make sense in a GPU limited game.


disagree.

Reduce settings! I would do this for greater view range in just about any game ha. Eyefinity (not available for DIII either)

edit: whoa


----------



## goat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Kind of random question but how are level penalties for playing with a higher leveled person going to work? I tend to play a lot more hours then my GF so it'll be something I'll have to pay attention to.


Chances are probably good that there will be some sort of diminishing returns the larger the gap is. I'm just speculating based on blizzard's history of trying to combat the "leeching". After all, they did do the shared mf to get rid of players like myself who's intentions were to ignore all stats except for mf and leech up some gear.

My suggestion if you're really dedicated to outplaying your gf is to make a 2nd char just for playing with her.


----------



## Tchernobyl

The new TV spot


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Which should be the best PVM to farm easier...actually on what have been shown up to now...?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

You mean for PVE? Monks will be interesting due to high survivability, but it's really up in smoke at this point.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new TV spot


Aw is that all the commercial is going to be? It's awesome but I was hoping for it to be longer with some never before seen gameplay. Oh well, it's all good. At least it's something.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triallen*
> 
> Not illegal, just a violation of the EULA. It's not like you can get a felony for it.


If you host it and allow people to play on it, you can get fined and possibly jail time for sharing copywrited material. It's happened to a few people that have done it with blizzard games.

Probably safe if it's just you and a few friends, but definitely don't broadcast your doing it.


----------



## godofdeath

if i get the digital preorder thing

can I dl the full game before it is playable? to steal all them character names and stuff


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> if i get the digital preorder thing
> can I dl the full game before it is playable? to steal all them character names and stuff


You can't install the game until release. I have it downloaded & waiting.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> if i get the digital preorder thing
> can I dl the full game before it is playable? to steal all them character names and stuff


Well you can pre-download the game but it doesn't install. Here is a link for you if you want to go ahead with it, probably a good idea as it is a 7 gig download and it might be a really slow download on release day/week.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now


----------



## godofdeath

nice wanna download it now, didnt wanna do another midnight gamestop thing


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> if i get the digital preorder thing
> can I dl the full game before it is playable? to steal all them character names and stuff


Character names aren't unique, fyi.


----------



## d3v0

So bobo, youre saying I have to play with 10,000 Male Demon hunters name Legolas?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> So bobo, youre saying I have to play with 10,000 Male Demon hunters name Legolas?


haha, essentially, yes. That is if there are 1000 people gay enough. So yes.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> So bobo, youre saying I have to play with 10,000 Male Demon hunters name Legolas?


Hahahah

Pretty much, yes


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> You mean for PVE? Monks will be interesting due to high survivability, but it's really up in smoke at this point.


Sure its in the smoke but of what was seen in the Weekend that allowed to be tested... but its ok...if actually is the monk the one...but there is a lot of test behind to say something like this in a near future...I really can wait to play this game...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Sure its in the smoke but of what was seen in the Weekend that allowed to be tested... but its ok...if actually is the monk the one...but there is a lot of test behind to say something like this in a near future...I really can wait to play this game...


Well we barely got to see any of the gear or skills, there could easily be a combo for a random certain class that ends up just dominating PVE for a while before they nerf it. I suggest going for what you like to play the most. I don't think there will ever be a clear winner for PVE, the IRL market will create a stronger demand for PVE to be equal. That or everyone will just start rolling a single class... which I doubt Blizzard will let happen intentionally.


----------



## Zulli85

Wizard spotlight vid!!


----------



## waylo88

I found the Wizard to be rather boring in the beta. They felt really supportish in that they didn't do a whole lot of damage, and I just found most of the spells uninteresting. That said, that video made them look kind of fun. They clearly get better later in the game. Probably roll a Wizard third, after the Witch Doctor and Demon Hunter.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I found the Wizard to be rather boring in the beta. They felt really supportish in that they didn't do a whole lot of damage, and I just found most of the spells uninteresting. That said, that video made them look kind of fun. They clearly get better later in the game. Probably roll a Wizard third, after the Witch Doctor and Demon Hunter.


Keep in mind that Wizard's spell damage is based on weapon damage. I was taking out monsters quite easily in the beta after equipping a better wand.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I personally plan to roll all characters through "normal" then choose which I like best from there


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I personally plan to roll all characters through "normal" then choose which I like best from there


Takes too much time. Must start farming and selling items in hell/inferno ASAP as the prices will go down when the markets get flooded with items.







I'm also assuming that D2JSP fg will be the dominant currency but that remains to be seen.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I personally plan to roll all characters through "normal" then choose which I like best from there


I couldn't even take all 5 classes to defeat the Skeleton King during the free Beta Weekend. Beat it with my main toon the Witch Doctor and then dicked around to level 5 on all of the other classes. Going through normal, on each of them, one after the other would make my eyes bleed







.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Takes too much time. Must start farming and selling items in hell/inferno ASAP as the prices will go down when the markets get flooded with items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also assuming that D2JSP fg will be the dominant currency but that remains to be seen.


This. Have to rape and pillage the trade market as quickly as possible to take advantage of the people who will surely be throwing money around early on to get good gear. Once the trade market dies down, THEN I'll take the time to play through all the other characters.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Keep in mind that Wizard's spell damage is based on weapon damage. I was taking out monsters quite easily in the beta after equipping a better wand.


The way to go for Wizard is to get a strong two handed weapon (at least in beta).

Since you run out of arcane power so quickly, having a slower cast rate doesn't matter, since spells don't cost more arcane power the slower they are but they still do much greater amounts of damage.

This is one of the things that bothered me in beta. If I see a wizard running around later game with an epic sword that should be in my barbs hand, I'm gonna be pissed. They better add some good bonuses to wands and orbs so it encourages wizards to actually use them.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The way to go for Wizard is to get a strong two handed weapon (at least in beta).
> Since you run out of arcane power so quickly, having a slower cast rate doesn't matter, since spells don't cost more arcane power the slower they are but they still do much greater amounts of damage.
> This is one of the things that bothered me in beta. If I see a wizard running around later game with an epic sword that should be in my barbs hand, I'm gonna be pissed. They better add some good bonuses to wands and orbs so it encourages wizards to actually use them.


I'll give you a dollar if you can figure out how to actually swing that sword on your wizard. There isn't a normal attack on the wizard and it is really awkward that you can't swing the weapons that you have equipped.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'll give you a dollar if you can figure out how to actually swing that sword on your wizard. There isn't a normal attack on the wizard and it is really awkward that you can't swing the weapons that you have equipped.


No, you can't (maybe at level 1 you can, I dunno).

But that's not the point heh. It just looks wrong and is out of place.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> No, you can't (maybe at level 1 you can, I dunno).
> But that's not the point heh. It just looks wrong and is out of place.


Yeah I know. It is just that if you can equip a sword or whatever you'd think you'd be able to swing it. No, you wouldn't use it at all but still you are holding it in your hands but you cant use it.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'll give you a dollar if you can figure out how to actually swing that sword on your wizard. There isn't a normal attack on the wizard and it is really awkward that you can't swing the weapons that you have equipped.


You will need to turn on the Elective mode in your options or just drag one of your mouse skills out and drop it somewhere on the screen then it autmaticly switch to normal attack. (elective mode).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> No, you can't (maybe at level 1 you can, I dunno).
> But that's not the point heh. It just looks wrong and is out of place.


I'll make sure to wield the biggest and ugliest 2h maul I can find on my wizard just for you. With screenshots







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> You will need to turn on the Elective mode in your options or just drag one of your mouse skills out and drop it somewhere on the screen then it autmaticly switch to normal attack. (elective mode).
> I'll make sure to wield the biggest and ugliest 2h maul I can find on my wizard just for you. With screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ughhh haha


----------



## Georgevonfrank

IIRC orbs have bonuses to arcane power, just like the WD dolls have bonuses to mana. But early game when those stats are so small or non existent you just go for whatever has the highest damage.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I guess you're right about the whole market pillaging thing... maybe I'll just join the hustle...









It will be VERY (or very) interesting to see what the IRL prices do in this game. I would laugh so hard if the equilibrium is like $500 for a perfect item. Then I would proceed to quit my job







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I guess you're right about the whole market pillaging thing... maybe I'll just join the hustle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be VERY (or very) interesting to see what the IRL prices do in this game. I would laugh so hard if the equilibrium is like $500 for a perfect item. Then I would proceed to quit my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wouldn't be surprised If I saw items that sold for hundreds of dollars or more. Not many, but a select few.

The hardcore (hardcore as in hardcore diablo gamers, not hardcore mode) crowd is very particular about their items. They want them to look a certain way, have perfect stats, and will spend a lot of money to get them.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised If I saw items that sold for hundreds of dollars or more. Not many, but a select few.
> The hardcore (hardcore as in hardcore diablo gamers, not hardcore mode) crowd is very particular about their items. They want them to look a certain way, have perfect stats, and will spend a lot of money to get them.


Now that I think about it, I thought I read that the tax will be a flat rate per transaction so blizzard keeps their grubby paws off the system







. Is that true? otherwise I can't image blizzard not playing with the drop statistics to keep transactions as frequent as possible, maybe they will anyways.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Now that I think about it, I thought I read that the tax will be a flat rate per transaction so blizzard keeps their grubby paws off the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is indeed a $1.25 transaction fee for every item sold. You won't have to pay the fee unless your item sells and you can have up to 10 auctions up at once. All of the items are also found or crafted by the players, Blizzard is not and will not generate items to be sold.

Don't forget the beta is ending overnight tonight guys.
Quote:


> As a reminder for all beta participants, the Diablo III closed beta will officially end tomorrow morning (May 1) at 3:00 a.m. PDT. At that time, beta servers will no longer be available for play.
> Thank you so much for your insight and feedback during this critical stage of Diablo III's development. We look forward to seeing you online - or at one of our midnight launch events - on May 15!


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-beta-ends-tomorrow-morning


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised If I saw items that sold for hundreds of dollars or more. Not many, but a select few.
> The hardcore (hardcore as in hardcore diablo gamers, not hardcore mode) crowd is very particular about their items. They want them to look a certain way, have perfect stats, and will spend a lot of money to get them.


And I look forward to being able to answer my Wife when she asked if I can atleast make money some money for playing these computer games







.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> And I look forward to being able to answer my Wife when she asked if I can atleast make money some money for playing these computer games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha yeah. It is definitely possible but don't expect much.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Haha yeah. It is definitely possible but don't expect much.


Just being able to say yes, even if its 5 to 10 dollars makes it worth it (hopefully enough to cover cost of D3).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Just being able to say yes, even if its 5 to 10 dollars makes it worth it (hopefully enough to cover cost of D3).


Yeah that is pretty much my goal as well, to cover the $100 I spend on the CE. Haven't got a clue as to how long that will take though.


----------



## Crazy9000

I personally plan on putting any money I make back in







.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah that is pretty much my goal as well, to cover the $100 I spend on the CE. Haven't got a clue as to how long that will take though.


Depends on how you play. If you balls out rush through when it first comes out, you could be one of the first people to get high level gear onto the marketplace. If that's the case, you could most definitely make your money back pretty fast. If you play casually, it'll probably take much longer as by the time you find that high level gear, there will already be something better on the marketplace.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Depends on how you play. If you balls out rush through when it first comes out, you could be one of the first people to get high level gear onto the marketplace. If that's the case, you could most definitely make your money back pretty fast. If you play casually, it'll probably take much longer as by the time you find that high level gear, there will already be something better on the marketplace.


Yeah exactly. I should be able to log some solid hours as it is in between semesters but we'll see.


----------



## WBaS

There is no way I could make anywhere near the amount of money I currently make by playing Diablo. I guess that means I'll have to keep my job and play Diablo whenever I have the time. I really don't want to use the RMAH so I hope that decent items will be on there for gold.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> There is no way I could make anywhere near the amount of money I currently make by playing Diablo. I guess that means I'll have to keep my job and play Diablo whenever I have the time. I really don't want to use the RMAH so I hope that decent items will be on there for gold.


Well of course, that is totally unrealistic to think it could replace your job.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well of course, that is totally unrealistic to think it could replace your job.


If you wanted to do that, you would have to make a site like JSP, and have as active of a user base. Random in game auctions aren't going to make anyone much I imagine.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I personally plan on putting any money I make back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Doesn't that just equal the in game auction house? Gold will have a direct $ currency value... more or less.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you wanted to do that, you would have to make a site like JSP, and have as active of a user base. Random in game auctions aren't going to make anyone much I imagine.


That might as well be impossible haha. Dunno how the heck you would get a user base the size of JSP.


----------



## WBaS

See that was kind of my point. All this talk about making money on the RMAH is kind of silly. I mean if making a relatively small amount of money adds fun for you, then sure go for it. But for myself, it sounds too much like a job.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> See that was kind of my point. All this talk about making money on the RMAH is kind of silly. I mean if making a relatively small amount of money adds fun for you, then sure go for it. But for myself, it sounds too much like a job.


Yeah, but for a child or young adult/less fortunate, If I can make more money playing Diablo 3 than standing on a street corner... then as far as I'm concerned it's a dream worth dreaming.

ALSO, NB4NEWSBROADCASTOFYOUNGKIDSMAKINGMONEYOFFDIABLO3


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> See that was kind of my point. All this talk about making money on the RMAH is kind of silly. I mean if making a relatively small amount of money adds fun for you, then sure go for it. But for myself, it sounds too much like a job.


No one said they will be making significant amounts of money.









Edit - Apparently inferno has never been beaten.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/197027154352013313


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No one said they will be making significant amounts of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Apparently inferno has never been beaten.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/197027154352013313


I don't believe it. They have to have technically "beaten" it for testing (right?)

They said it WILL be possible. How would they know it's possible if they haven't beaten it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That might as well be impossible haha. Dunno how the heck you would get a user base the size of JSP.


1. Make a popular bot
2. Make a trading forum in that bots forum
3. Add forum gold, and hand out forum gold for posting to get activity up
4. Have a bunch of ways to use FG other then trades, to prevent inflation
5. Phase out bot, and sell FG for real cash. Stop giving it out for posts now that you have enough users
6. !!!
7. Profit


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I don't believe it. They have to have technically "beaten" it for testing (right?)
> They said it WILL be possible. How would they know it's possible if they haven't beaten it?


I don't see a reason as to why they have to have beaten it. I mean it is the same exactly story and events as the previous difficulties. Just the stats, levels, and drops of the monsters change. Maybe they got to like the end boss and couldn't beat it or something, who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 1. Make a popular bot
> 2. Make a trading forum in that bots forum
> 3. Add forum gold, and hand out forum gold for posting to get activity up
> 4. Have a bunch of ways to use FG other then trades, to prevent inflation
> 5. Phase out bot, and sell FG for real cash. Stop giving it out for posts now that you have enough users
> 6. !!!
> 7. Profit


You make it sound so easy haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I don't see a reason as to why they have to have beaten it. I mean it is the same exactly story and events as the previous difficulties. Just the stats, levels, and drops of the monsters change. Maybe they got to like the end boss and couldn't beat it or something, who knows.


I'd assume they have playtested all the bosses and monster types individually with hero edited chars, but probably haven't had anyone put in the time to actually grind through and legitimately beat it. I mean you can't just have completely untested content in the end game, otherwise who knows what could end up happening lol.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd assume they have playtested all the bosses and monster types individually with hero edited chars, but probably haven't had anyone put in the time to actually grind through and legitimately beat it. I mean you can't just have completely untested content in the end game, otherwise who knows what could end up happening lol.


I don't see the difference besides monster level, stats, and item drops. Seems like a stretch though for sure.


----------



## nemx

Will be my first Diablo game. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemx*
> 
> Will be my first Diablo game. Looking forward to it.


And welcome to OCN


----------



## Xem2189

My first Diablo game too. Went crazy and bought the Collector's Edition. Going to be awesome though!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

So weird to see kids who haven't played D2 even... I'm only 20, stop making me feel old.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemx*
> 
> Will be my first Diablo game. Looking forward to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xem2189*
> 
> My first Diablo game too. Went crazy and bought the Collector's Edition. Going to be awesome though!


Hi there and welcome to OCN guys. Feel free to post here for all of your Diablo needs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So weird to see kids who haven't played D2 even... I'm only 20, stop making me feel old.


I found it hard to believe at first too but then I quickly remembered that it is has been about 11 years since DII LoD was released. Quite a long time in between releases.


----------



## waylo88

TWO WEEKS!

BTW Bobo, you probably dont care, but since you're the one who linked me to the thread, I went ahead and ordered one of those 2560x1440 monitors. Should be here at the end of this week/beginning of next week. Just in time for the D3.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> TWO WEEKS!
> BTW Bobo, you probably dont care, but since you're the one who linked me to the thread, I went ahead and ordered one of those 2560x1440 monitors. Should be here at the end of this week/beginning of next week. Just in time for the D3.


To be slightly more accurate, 13 days 23 hours 43 minutes 12 seconds on the east coast.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> To be slightly more accurate, 13 days 23 hours 43 minutes 12 seconds on the east coast.


Actually its longer for us East Coast folks, seeing as it doesnt release until 3AM.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> TWO WEEKS!
> BTW Bobo, you probably dont care, but since you're the one who linked me to the thread, I went ahead and ordered one of those 2560x1440 monitors. Should be here at the end of this week/beginning of next week. Just in time for the D3.


Gratz! You'll love it. 1440p is so beautiful, not to mention IPS colors


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Actually its longer for us East Coast folks, seeing as it doesnt release until 3AM.


I think we can still pick it up at midnight though. Just won't be able to play until 3AM. I still gotta figure out what I'm going to do. I really don't want to stay up all night and I can't go to bed that early if I pick it up at midnight. Do I wait until Gamestop opens at 10AM? Or do I pick it up at midnight, get a few hours sleep, and start playing at like 6 AM or something? Sigh.


----------



## drufause

Im off for 14th through 19th should be some pretty hard core grinding happenig with our guild.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I think we can still pick it up at midnight though. Just won't be able to play until 3AM. I still gotta figure out what I'm going to do. I really don't want to stay up all night and I can't go to bed that early if I pick it up at midnight. Do I wait until Gamestop opens at 10AM? Or do I pick it up at midnight, get a few hours sleep, and start playing at like 6 AM or something? Sigh.


Pre-order through BNet, download the game now, sleep until 3AM on the 15th, then play non-stop.


----------



## ChRoNo16

Diablo 3 will cost you 60 USD for a cd key- bnet play is free- but the auction house for items costs real money.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChRoNo16*
> 
> Diablo 3 will cost you 60 USD for a cd key- bnet play is free- but the auction house for items costs real money.


O...kay? Did I miss something?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Pre-order through BNet, download the game now, sleep until 3AM on the 15th, then play non-stop.


I already pre-ordered the CE though. I still pre-downloaded, I can just pop in the cdkey from the box and be good to go.


----------



## tiramoko

diablo 3 is mmorpg? is there a single campaign like diablo 1 and 2?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> diablo 3 is mmorpg? is there a single campaign like diablo 1 and 2?


No it is not an MMO because the player cap in a single game is 4. You can play the campaign by yourself if you would like but a connection to Battle.net is still required at all times.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No it is not an MMO because the player cap in a single game is 4. You can play the campaign by yourself if you would like but a connection to Battle.net is still required at all times.


ARE YOU SERIOUS? A connection is required AT ALL TIMES? Not buying it... I shouldn't need an internet connection to play a SINGLE PLAYER game!

(Kidding of course, but I never get tired of hearing that stuff on the D3 forums.)


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I don't see the difference besides monster level, stats, and item drops. Seems like a stretch though for sure.


I think in a dev diary I saw, they stated that mobs will have different abilities on higher difficulties. They've gotta test that


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No it is not an MMO because the player cap in a single game is 4. You can play the campaign by yourself if you would like but a connection to Battle.net is still required at all times.


So people without Internet Connections can't even play this even though they buy the legit game?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So people without Internet Connections can't even play this even though they buy the legit game?


Correct.


----------



## andygoyap

I don't see the reason why people complain about "Online" requirement? Heck i am pretty sure they are online in facebook all the time! Even right now as we speak downloading something via torrent? They are just making excuses to Pirate the game.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> I don't see the reason why people complain about "Online" requirement? Heck i am pretty sure they are online in facebook all the time! Even right now as we speak downloading something via torrent? They are just making excuses to Pirate the game.


You don't see the reason because you don't live in a Third world country like I do, where Internet connection is very slow and expensive.


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You don't see the reason because you don't live in a Third world country like I do, where Internet connection is very slow and expensive.


Err? Are you sure? Please stop assuming! I live in the Philippines, i am in a Third World Country. Internet connection isn't that good here, and slightly expensive, But i didn't get any lag issues in Diablo 3 Beta.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Err? Are you sure? Please stop assuming! I live in the Philippines, i am in a Third World Country. Internet connection isn't that good here, and slightly expensive, But i didn't get any lag issues in Diablo 3 Beta.


Ok, sorry for assuming then! I also live in the Philippines. Nothing will stop piracy everywhere so I myself don't fret about it. Diablo III will be pirated for sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

There's a good chance enough content is hosted on blizzard's servers that a crack may take longer then usual. Hopefully that cuts the piracy rate down a bit, since people won't be able to play around release day.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, sorry for assuming then! I also live in the Philippines. Nothing will stop piracy everywhere so I myself don't fret about it. Diablo III will be pirated for sure.


Maybe so, but Blizzard will have to work hard to keep hacks/expoites off the live servers because of the real money auction house.

That really became a damn if you do, damn if you don't situation. Get the real money AH to help protect people from scams and other out of game websites as well as make trading a little easier. Now, requiring an active internet connection to help protect the real money AH.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So weird to see kids who haven't played D2 even... I'm only 20, stop making me feel old.


hey bro, think of it this way... our parents grew up with a bigass black and white tv and the 1st man walkin on the moon. you and I grew up on freakin diablo 2 man and the generation after us is growin up... eeeik yuk angry birds... if you ask me were living in the best generation


----------



## unfriend

I still remember the first time I popped in the Diablo and D2 discs respectively..........memories......=(

I would be lying if I said that I didn't feel a bit of a letdown after playing the beta. To think that after almost 4 years since the announcement of the game until the release that my excitement and anticipation has waned, is something I never thought would happen. I played through the beta on every class multiple times and was impressed, yet not moved the same way that I was with the first 2 games. The overall feel of the game just doesn't resonate as a Diablo game with me. I didn't feel a connection the way I did when I started playing D2. I am sincerely hoping that it is just due to the small test area we were confined to in the beta. I think that newcomers to the Diablo franchise will absolutely love the game and not have the same expectations or thoughts about it as I did. I just feel that while necessary in Blizzards eyes, the changes that have been made have removed some of the fun of the game for me.

It is hard to put into words what is lacking, but we shall see.....hopefully Blizzard proves my initial worries without merit.

I do think that the concerns and complaints about a required constant internect connection to play is something that has both pros and cons. Eventually Blizzard may change their stance on it, but I highly doubt it. It will keep player base limited to Battle.net, and eliminate the Mods and private servers that were so prevalent with D2. It will HOPEFULLY slow down (doubtfully ever STOP) hackers. It will eliminate Hacked items being introduced as they were in Single player in D2. The argument Kevindd992002 mentioned has its merits also, but I don't think it is as big of an issue as some people make out of it. As it stands now, like Andygoyap mentioned you are posting and reading an online forum, more than likely while doing other activities online. To me, the whole required internet connection is irrelevant in 2012. 10-15 years ago I could see that being an issue, but not so much nowadays.

With everything said above, I will still be at the Irvine Spectrum launch event. I will still be online as soon as I get home and install. I will still play when I am on vacation celebrating my 1st anniversary of my wedding (coincidentally May 15th, lol) and my wife will be playing as well. I truly hope this is a game for the ages, and after everything is said and done a most worthy successor to the game I devoted much of the last decade to.

Please prove me fears wrong Blizzard. =D


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChRoNo16*
> 
> Diablo 3 will cost you 60 USD for a cd key- bnet play is free- but the auction house for items costs real money.
> 
> 
> 
> O...kay? Did I miss something?
Click to expand...

I think he missed the part where there is an in-game market as well. so technically, every mob you kill drops real $.


----------



## QSS-5

just saw this video and i am sold cant wait for D3






3:30 minutes in the video his words touches my hardcore gaming hart.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"No we are making early game for casual player because we want to turn them into hardcore gamers" i would have no problem if this game wash shipped to consoles later on


----------



## Bobotheklown

Interesting.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5270376/Diablo_III_Auction_House_Update-5_1_2012#blog
Quote:


> The gold-based auction house opens its doors worldwide on May 15 with the launch of Diablo III, and we plan to bring the real-money auction house online approximately one week after that.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How is the transaction fee determined?
In the gold-based auction house, a 15% transaction fee will be deducted from the final sale price of a successful auction.

In the real-money auction-house, for equipment such as weapons and armor, a fixed transaction fee will be deducted from the seller for each piece of equipment successfully sold. This fee is assessed only if the item is sold. For commodities such as crafting materials, gems, gold, and other "stackable" items, a 15% transaction fee will be deducted from the total sale price. Specific details related to the transaction fee for each real-money auction house are as follows:


Quote:


> Note that *sending proceeds to PayPal will be subject to an additional 15% transfer fee* if the auction succeeds, calculated based on the amount being transferred. Note that additional fees from PayPal may apply.


Quote:


> _Does Blizzard plan to post weapons, armor, and other such items for sale in the real-money version of the auction house?_
> The currency-based auction house is a place for players to purchase or sell items they've obtained within the game. *Blizzard does not plan* to post items that affect gameplay in the auction house *directly*.


Certainly not directly, but perhaps a remote employee that "finds" the best items?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Interesting.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5270376/Diablo_III_Auction_House_Update-5_1_2012#blog
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The gold-based auction house opens its doors worldwide on May 15 with the launch of Diablo III, and we plan to bring the real-money auction house online approximately one week after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How is the transaction fee determined?
> In the gold-based auction house, a 15% transaction fee will be deducted from the final sale price of a successful auction.
> In the real-money auction-house, for equipment such as weapons and armor, a fixed transaction fee will be deducted from the seller for each piece of equipment successfully sold. This fee is assessed only if the item is sold. For commodities such as crafting materials, gems, gold, and other "stackable" items, a 15% transaction fee will be deducted from the total sale price. Specific details related to the transaction fee for each real-money auction house are as follows:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that *sending proceeds to PayPal will be subject to an additional 15% transfer fee* if the auction succeeds, calculated based on the amount being transferred. Note that additional fees from PayPal may apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Looks like Blizz is looking forward to people selling huge amounts of materials...


----------



## Crazy9000

Is paypal the only way to cash out on the RMAH? Blizzard will be rolling in it then... $1.50 per transaction, plus fifteen percent when you cash out.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is paypal the only way to cash out on the RMAH? Blizzard will be rolling in it then... $1.50 per transaction, plus fifteen percent when you cash out.


Well, the point was to take out the cash websites. Not to encourage real world trading. and yes Paypal is the only service.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, the point was to take out the cash websites. Not to encourage real world trading. and yes Paypal is the only service.


It'll be pretty effective at that. They couldn't undercut the RMAH prices by more then 20 percent, otherwise they might as well sell there. At 20 percent, I think people are just going to leave their money with blizzard instead of risking a third party.

Be interesting to see if some of the people who ran those move their business onto the RMAH though. I assume the 10 item limit is to make it more annoying for them lol.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It'll be pretty effective at that. They couldn't undercut the RMAH prices by more then 20 percent, otherwise they might as well sell there. At 20 percent, I think people are just going to leave their money with blizzard instead of risking a third party.
> Be interesting to see if some of the people who ran those move their business onto the RMAH though. I assume the 10 item limit is to make it more annoying for them lol.


Let's put it this way, if you are staff of a real world trading site and very good at farming. Why wouldn't you just do it for yourself and make more money?

There won't be any 3rd party trading going on, it's just not profitable anymore.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I assume the 10 item limit is to make it more annoying for them lol.


Maybe. I was also thinking about the WoW AH and how people would spam 500 single crafting mats instead of stacking them. 20 pages later, you find the people that listed stuff in stacks of 5







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Maybe. I was also thinking about the WoW AH and how people would spam 500 single crafting mats instead of stacking them. 20 pages later, you find the people that listed stuff in stacks of 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was that guy... D:

You actually end up making more gold like that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS? A connection is required AT ALL TIMES? Not buying it... I shouldn't need an internet connection to play a SINGLE PLAYER game!
> (Kidding of course, but I never get tired of hearing that stuff on the D3 forums.)


Haha nice, I knew you were kidding as I was reading your post.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> I think in a dev diary I saw, they stated that mobs will have different abilities on higher difficulties. They've gotta test that


I suppose you are right.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So people without Internet Connections can't even play this even though they buy the legit game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, sorry for assuming then! I also live in the Philippines. Nothing will stop piracy everywhere so I myself don't fret about it. Diablo III will be pirated for sure.


Condoning piracy is a bad idea especially here at OCN where it is against the ToS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I still remember the first time I popped in the Diablo and D2 discs respectively..........memories......=(
> I would be lying if I said that I didn't feel a bit of a letdown after playing the beta. To think that after almost 4 years since the announcement of the game until the release that my excitement and anticipation has waned, is something I never thought would happen. I played through the beta on every class multiple times and was impressed, yet not moved the same way that I was with the first 2 games. The overall feel of the game just doesn't resonate as a Diablo game with me. I didn't feel a connection the way I did when I started playing D2. I am sincerely hoping that it is just due to the small test area we were confined to in the beta. I think that newcomers to the Diablo franchise will absolutely love the game and not have the same expectations or thoughts about it as I did. I just feel that while necessary in Blizzards eyes, the changes that have been made have removed some of the fun of the game for me.
> It is hard to put into words what is lacking, but we shall see.....hopefully Blizzard proves my initial worries without merit.
> I do think that the concerns and complaints about a required constant internect connection to play is something that has both pros and cons. Eventually Blizzard may change their stance on it, but I highly doubt it. It will keep player base limited to Battle.net, and eliminate the Mods and private servers that were so prevalent with D2. It will HOPEFULLY slow down (doubtfully ever STOP) hackers. It will eliminate Hacked items being introduced as they were in Single player in D2. The argument Kevindd992002 mentioned has its merits also, but I don't think it is as big of an issue as some people make out of it. As it stands now, like Andygoyap mentioned you are posting and reading an online forum, more than likely while doing other activities online. To me, the whole required internet connection is irrelevant in 2012. 10-15 years ago I could see that being an issue, but not so much nowadays.
> With everything said above, I will still be at the Irvine Spectrum launch event. I will still be online as soon as I get home and install. I will still play when I am on vacation celebrating my 1st anniversary of my wedding (coincidentally May 15th, lol) and my wife will be playing as well. I truly hope this is a game for the ages, and after everything is said and done a most worthy successor to the game I devoted much of the last decade to.
> Please prove me fears wrong Blizzard. =D


You should post here more often. I appreciate that you have your reservations about the game but you aren't letting them stop you from playing the game. You've got a good perspective that I think a lot of people would grow fond of here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Interesting.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5270376/Diablo_III_Auction_House_Update-5_1_2012#blog
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The gold-based auction house opens its doors worldwide on May 15 with the launch of Diablo III, and we plan to bring the real-money auction house online approximately one week after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How is the transaction fee determined?
> In the gold-based auction house, a 15% transaction fee will be deducted from the final sale price of a successful auction.
> In the real-money auction-house, for equipment such as weapons and armor, a fixed transaction fee will be deducted from the seller for each piece of equipment successfully sold. This fee is assessed only if the item is sold. For commodities such as crafting materials, gems, gold, and other "stackable" items, a 15% transaction fee will be deducted from the total sale price. Specific details related to the transaction fee for each real-money auction house are as follows:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that *sending proceeds to PayPal will be subject to an additional 15% transfer fee* if the auction succeeds, calculated based on the amount being transferred. Note that additional fees from PayPal may apply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> _Does Blizzard plan to post weapons, armor, and other such items for sale in the real-money version of the auction house?_
> The currency-based auction house is a place for players to purchase or sell items they've obtained within the game. *Blizzard does not plan* to post items that affect gameplay in the auction house *directly*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not directly, but perhaps a remote employee that "finds" the best items?
Click to expand...

I don't think you are, but you shouldn't assume that Blizzard is indirectly adding items to the AH. We shouldn't assume one way or another but I think you'd be making poor assumptions if you think they have remote employees that "find" the best items and post them in the AH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is paypal the only way to cash out on the RMAH? Blizzard will be rolling in it then... $1.50 per transaction, plus fifteen percent when you cash out.


IIRC the fee is $1.25









This is just more confirmation to me that I should and will be using D2JSP for the majority of my trading. $1.25 transaction fee, 15% cash out fee + additional PayPal fees? Sounds worse than selling real world products on eBay.

JSP? No fees. No, I can't transfer forum gold to actual dollars but I can certainly accumulate thousands of fg, take that fg and purchase high-end items and then sell those in the AH. Still taking a huge hit with all those fees though.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Let's put it this way, if you are staff of a real world trading site and very good at farming. Why wouldn't you just do it for yourself and make more money?
> There won't be any 3rd party trading going on, it's just not profitable anymore.


Do you know what D2JSP is? It is a third party item trading website that has its own currency called forum gold. At one point it was the 2nd or 3rd most popular forum on the planet and I'm betting that activity on that forum is going to explode again shortly after DIII releases. I can practically guarantee D2JSP will be huge again. Mind you it still is very, very active.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> I don't think you are, but you shouldn't assume that Blizzard is indirectly adding items to the AH. We shouldn't assume one way or another but I think you'd be making poor assumptions if you think they have remote employees that "find" the best items and post them in the AH.


Heh I'm just joking about Blizz having someone post items for them... mostly.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are, but you shouldn't assume that Blizzard is indirectly adding items to the AH. We shouldn't assume one way or another but I think you'd be making poor assumptions if you think they have remote employees that "find" the best items and post them in the AH.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh I'm just joking about Blizz having someone post items for them... mostly.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah. Nothing wrong with Blizzard employees posting items on the AH as long as they legitimately acquired them.


----------



## Bobotheklown

*SWEET!!!!!!*




Source

Wth is happening in that video?!? Giant freaking angel?!

*SPOILER ALERT* for who/what it is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Apparently it's Imperius, whoever that is











Good grief 13 days.....

Also here is the gamespot interview with Jay:




I can wait to watch both of these when I get home!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> *SWEET!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Wth is happening in that video?!? Giant freaking angel?!
> *SPOILER ALERT* for who/what it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's Imperius, whoever that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief 13 days.....
> 
> Also here is the gamespot interview with Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait to watch both of these when I get home!


That was awesome to say the least haha. Got my blood flowin'.

The Wizard is up on the heroes rise page and you can create your sigil for that class.

http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_EU/class_gathering/wizard


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I still remember the first time I popped in the Diablo and D2 discs respectively..........memories......=(


How many videos did you watch of Diablo 2 before you starting playing? How much did you know about the game? Did you already have builds pre-made for it?

Part of the whole experience is entering into the game without knowing everything about it. Fear, fear of the unknown, the emotions you get from the music, and enemies that apear out of no where. You will not feel that same way playing D2 now, because you know even more about it, and it is very familiar.

If anyone wants a similar experience, stop watching the videos, and stop reading about Diablo 3, it will feel infinately more special then. Instead of watching videos on D3, I would re-familiarize yourself with the lore of D1 and D2.

I enjoyed this reddit post:
part 1:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/suc9q/the_story_continues_part_4diablo_ii_lord_of/

I really enjoyed the feel of Diablo 3, that knockback and physics adds a whole new level of imersion, the beta was only 5% of nromal, there is so much more of the game left, gems for one, and more abilities, smarter enemies, etc. I for one really look forwards to may 15th.


----------



## Zulli85

There really isn't much out there at all that gives away any of story so I wouldn't sweat it too much. I follow the game very closely and I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Vampyrion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> *SWEET!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> Wth is happening in that video?!? Giant freaking angel?!
> *SPOILER ALERT* for who/what it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's Imperius, whoever that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief 13 days.....
> 
> Also here is the gamespot interview with Jay:
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait to watch both of these when I get home!


This just makes me more excited for the game. 14 days seems like forever to come.
I loved the beta for this game. Yea it was a little boring at times, but that's how beta are sometimes. I still can't wait for this game.
I remember playing D2 on my first horrible PC, but was still able to enjoy the game.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vampyrion*
> 
> This just makes me more excited for the game. 14 days seems like forever to come.
> I loved the beta for this game. Yea it was a little boring at times, but that's how beta are sometimes. I still can't wait for this game.
> I remember playing D2 on my first horrible PC, but was still able to enjoy the game.


Yeah the beta wasn't even a tease of the game, it's considered the tutorial for a reason


----------



## Vampyrion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah the beta wasn't even a tease of the game, it's considered the tutorial for a reason


In all reality, isn't that was most betas are anyways. They are the make or break of the future of the game. Most betas just like this one are traps to lure you into the game.
Even if the beta for this was horrible, it wouldn't change my mind on getting it. I've been trying to get my computer completed just for this game, even though it is already more than enough to handle it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vampyrion*
> 
> In all reality, isn't that was most betas are anyways. They are the make or break of the future of the game. Most betas just like this one are traps to lure you into the game.
> Even if the beta for this was horrible, it wouldn't change my mind on getting it. I've been trying to get my computer completed just for this game, even though it is already more than enough to handle it.


Some betas are for hype, others are for actual testing. Some (most) are for both.

The D3 beta was originally supposed to be the shortest beta Blizzard has ever done (the game was internally scheduled to come out Dec 2011) and it ended up being the longest







I think Blizz got some valuable feedback from the D3 beta, and responded to it quite nicely.
(aside from bnet 0.2)

EDIT: If you're seriousy about spoilers, don't open the one two posts down from this


----------



## Vampyrion

I can definitely see Blizzard looking to the fans for improvements on this game. I can't seem to find any way this game could be bad or constantly updated to keep the fans happy, but that could also be me being extremely excited for the game.


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> There really isn't much out there at all that gives away any of story so I wouldn't sweat it too much. I follow the game very closely and I don't know anything about it.


EDIT:
Don't click it because it is most likely the end story mined from game files. You have been warned.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did you know that Leah is eventually going to be corrupted by demonic forces and become another human host for Diablo?








Female Diablo at the end - 



[/spoiler


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Leah is eventually going to be corrupted by demonic forces and become another human host for Diablo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Diablo at the end -
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler


Sigh.

The point is I follow the game closely but I don't go out there and look for leaked information about the story.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*
> [/spoiler


I really do hate you.


----------



## Tensho

sigh /facepalm


----------



## Crazy9000

he put it in spoiler box


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> he put it in spoiler box


Still not warning enough.







Spoiler boxes are used to clean up posts 95% of the time.


----------



## Crazy9000

I spam away the story boxes in game as fast as humanly possible anyways so I don't care. Takes the surprise away from people who follow the story though... maybe we need cleanup boxes and separate spoiler boxes? xD


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I spam away the story boxes in game as fast as humanly possible anyways so I don't care. Takes the surprise away from people who follow the story though... maybe we need cleanup boxes and separate spoiler boxes? xD


Oh I usually do too, just not in a franchise I love this much


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

We'll see if I won't just quick exit through the dialogue... Maybe I'll at least attempt to since I know I'll play this game for a LOOONG time. hopefully.


----------



## Nebel

Sheesh, I did put it in a spoiler box and I knew I should've put additional warnings :/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But honestly, the only alive Horadrim descendant besides Deckard and you thought that such pure innocence is gonna be left untouched in Diablo? Hah


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Sheesh, I did put it in a spoiler box and I knew I should've put additional warnings :/


Heh indeed. I've been trying to stay sway from those russian datamining sites. I know there's info out there, but I don't wanna see it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I spam away the story boxes in game as fast as humanly possible anyways so I don't care. Takes the surprise away from people who follow the story though... maybe we need cleanup boxes and separate spoiler boxes? xD


I will probably try to pay attention to it for the first playthrough or so but I don't expect to care about it _that_ much thereafter. I just don't want any surprises to be ruined before I see it for myself the first time.

I have almost no idea what has already happened in the DII story even though I've played through it hundreds of times. All I know is that Baal and Meph are Diablo's brothers and for some reason no matter how many times Diablo is killed he is never truly dead. Beyond that I'm clueless.

Edit -

Another developer diary!


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Heh indeed. I've been trying to stay sway from those russian datamining sites. I know there's info out there, but I don't wanna see it


You know what they say "curiosity killed the cat".
I got too curious while reading Diablo 3 wiki and got myself spoiled. Nothing is confirmed by Blizzard though, so who knows, maybe they're wrong.


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I will probably try to pay attention to it for the first playthrough or so but I don't expect to care about it _that_ much thereafter. I just don't want any surprises to be ruined before I see it for myself the first time.
> I have almost no idea what has already happened in the DII story even though I've played through it hundreds of times. All I know is that Baal and Meph are Diablo's brothers and for some reason no matter how many times Diablo is killed he is never truly dead. Beyond that I'm clueless.


Actually on the bottom of page 299 there's a guy who linked a summary of Diablo universe. It's a nice read and doesn't take too much time.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Actually on the bottom of page 299 there's a guy who linked a summary of Diablo universe. It's a nice read and doesn't take too much time.


On the bottom of what page?

IncGamers posted this tidbit about Paypal and transaction fees. I'm kind of confused but here it is. Didn't we already know this? We aren't going to get charged 15% twice, right?
Quote:


> Our very own Diablo3markets.com is reporting that the RMAH fees and Paypal Fees have been finalized and revealed. Paypal will charge a 15% fee on the transaction and the Blizzard transaction fee is now $1.00. For more details, visit the Diablo 3 Markets site!
> 
> Diablo 3 Markets now has a new Twitter account, which is where notifications of news items like this are posted immediately. Follow them on Twitter to receive up to date info about Diablo 3 Market movements, Market/Economy news and a lot more!


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/real-money-auction-house-fees-changed-paypal-fees-revealed


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> On the bottom of what page?
> IncGamers posted this tidbit about Paypal and transaction fees. I'm kind of confused but here it is. Didn't we already know this? We aren't going to get charged 15% twice, right?
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/real-money-auction-house-fees-changed-paypal-fees-revealed


I'm pretty sure that Blizz only takes their initial $1 or 15% at time of sale. Then the cashout to paypal is a paypal fee, not a blizzard fee.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Blizz only takes their initial $1 or 15% at time of sale. Then the cashout to paypal is a paypal fee, not a blizzard fee.


That is what I was assuming as well.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Blizz only takes their initial $1 or 15% at time of sale. Then the cashout to paypal is a paypal fee, not a blizzard fee.


You are correct, Blizzard is only taking the $1.XX or 15% of stackables per sale (after it sells). The rest is PayPal.

I personally think this is an awesome and innovative way to pay for a MMORPG. If Blizzard made enough to change WoW to be the same, it would change MMORPG's forever.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> *Update: The 15% fee is charged by Blizzard, however that fee might be covering PayPal's commission, and Blizzard simply charge it to you on their behalf, as they pay a fee directly to PayPal to make the transaction. Blizzard have not yet provided clarification on this.


http://diablo3markets.incgamers.com/

I don't think paypals fees are a whole fifteen percent. Blizz is giving themselves a good amount of wiggle room.


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> On the bottom of what page?


Are you making fun of me?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Are you making fun of me?


I think he just has a different number of posts per page then the default, so maybe this thread doesn't even have that many pages for him.

This is the post: http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-updated-4-23-2012-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/2980#post_17125820


----------



## StaticFX

wait... so people are going to pay actual money to buy an item?? BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA looks like Blizzard wont be getting an extra penny from me.

if i dont find it while playing.. i wont have it


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> On the bottom of what page?


He was refering to my previous post (no spoilers just making it a cleaner post):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> How many videos did you watch of Diablo 2 before you starting playing? How much did you know about the game? Did you already have builds pre-made for it?
> Part of the whole experience is entering into the game without knowing everything about it. Fear, fear of the unknown, the emotions you get from the music, and enemies that apear out of no where. You will not feel that same way playing D2 now, because you know even more about it, and it is very familiar.
> If anyone wants a similar experience, stop watching the videos, and stop reading about Diablo 3, it will feel infinately more special then. Instead of watching videos on D3, I would re-familiarize yourself with the lore of D1 and D2.
> I enjoyed this reddit post:
> part 1:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/suc9q/the_story_continues_part_4diablo_ii_lord_of/
> I really enjoyed the feel of Diablo 3, that knockback and physics adds a whole new level of imersion, the beta was only 5% of nromal, there is so much more of the game left, gems for one, and more abilities, smarter enemies, etc. I for one really look forwards to may 15th.






(there a few minnor spoilers in the Diablo lore summaries, the writer has spoiler warnings so you can avoid reading them).


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> wait... so people are going to pay actual money to buy an item?? BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA looks like Blizzard wont be getting an extra penny from me.
> if i dont find it while playing.. i wont have it


All of you tards need to stop it and see what this system is truly. This new system is the future of gaming. If it is successful do you really think blizzard won't implement it into WoW and maybe use some of that profit to offset subscriptions? maybe they will include both and you can work off your subscription. This is a new trend and I really doubt Blizzard will be the one to abuse it the most.

I'm sorry for calling you a tard... it was for added emotion.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> All of you tards need to stop it and see what this system is truly. This new system is the future of gaming. If it is successful do you really think blizzard won't implement it into WoW and maybe use some of that profit to offset subscriptions? maybe they will include both and you can work off your subscription. This is a new trend and I really doubt Blizzard will be the one to abuse it the most.
> I'm sorry for calling you a tard... it was for added emotion.


I wouldn't be surprised to see another developer create a free to play game that ONLY used a real money auction house and they got a % of every sell. You would have to make sure the game had a system that encouraged lots of trading and then you could bring in a lot of money. The difference between that and D3 is that D3 still has a AH that uses in game currency..


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see another developer create a free to play game that ONLY used a real money auction house and they got a % of every sell. You would have to make sure the game had a system that encouraged lots of trading and then you could bring in a lot of money. The difference between that and D3 is that D3 still has a AH that uses in game currency..


What do you think Titan will be...? :O

D3 is the testing ground for the RMAH. If it's successful they'll put it in Titan, and possibly, eventually WoW when it goes free to play.

Edit: Also went into Gamestop on Saturday and paid off my CE in full. Just gotta show up at midnight on May 15th and give them my phone number


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> What do you think Titan will be...? :O
> D3 is the testing ground for the RMAH. If it's successful they'll put it in Titan, and possibly, eventually WoW when it goes free to play.
> Edit: Also went into Gamestop on Saturday and paid off my CE in full. Just gotta show up at midnight on May 15th and give them my phone number


Starting to wish I bought from GS instead of amazon, but then again I will still have to work that day and it doesn't matter if I go get it at midnight, I just hope it is delivered before I get home.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> What do you think Titan will be...? :O
> D3 is the testing ground for the RMAH. If it's successful they'll put it in Titan, and possibly, eventually WoW when it goes free to play.


I forgot about them working on Titan







. I think trying to transition WoW's already established AH when/if it goes free to play would be too difficult. I could be wrong.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Are you making fun of me?


Definitely not making of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think he just has a different number of posts per page then the default, so maybe this thread doesn't even have that many pages for him.
> This is the post: http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-updated-4-23-2012-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/2980#post_17125820


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> He was refering to my previous post (no spoilers just making it a cleaner post):
> (there a few minnor spoilers in the Diablo lore summaries, the writer has spoiler warnings so you can avoid reading them).


Indeed and thank you two.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I forgot about them working on Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think trying to transition WoW's already established AH when/if it goes free to play would be too difficult. I could be wrong.


Not that difficult...

I'm at a loss as to why everyone is so hooked on having their own physical copy. You can't even play the game if Blizzard shuts down it's servers... Think green and just omit buying a physical copy... I'll be at my PC on release among the first ones in regardless.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Not that difficult...
> I'm at a loss as to why everyone is so hooked on having their own physical copy. You can't even play the game if Blizzard shuts down it's servers... Think green and just omit buying a physical copy... I'll be at my PC on release among the first ones in regardless.


Not sure what thinking green has to do with buying a physical copy of the game.

I pre-ordered the CE a few months ago and I cannot wait to pick it up.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Not that difficult...
> I'm at a loss as to why everyone is so hooked on having their own physical copy. You can't even play the game if Blizzard shuts down it's servers... Think green and just omit buying a physical copy... I'll be at my PC on release among the first ones in regardless.


Collectors Edition


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Collectors Edition


^ This.

I won't be playing at midnight anyways, since I have work starting at 7 AM that morning...and I won't have the patience to deal with the (probable) server issues.

I will be taking a shortened day though, as Amazon usually delivers to my house by noon...be home by 1-2, play all day the 15th, took the next day (16th) off for this. Sounds like a much better plan to me...not to mention, I already downloaded the full client (7.60GB from Blizzard servers), so all i'll need is my CE key on the afternoon of the 15th and whatever day 1 patch, and i'll be online within 30 minutes of my being home.









Also...the CE in-game exclusive items are awesome. The Dyes and the Angelic wings look really cool.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> ^ This.
> I won't be playing at midnight anyways, since I have work starting at 7 AM that morning...*and I won't have the patience to deal with the (probable) server issues.*
> I will be taking a shortened day though, as Amazon usually delivers to my house by noon...be home by 1-2, play all day the 15th, took the next day (16th) off for this. Sounds like a much better plan to me...not to mention, I already downloaded the full client (7.60GB from Blizzard servers), so all i'll need is my CE key on the afternoon of the 15th and whatever day 1 patch, and i'll be online within 30 minutes of my being home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also...the CE in-game exclusive items are awesome. The Dyes and the Angelic wings look really cool.


I'm hoping the 500k people they had in the open beta weekend will be accurate as to what it will be like come release day. I also heard they were running those 500k people and over 200k games simultaneously on *one* server









Edit: you guys been to Diablo3.com today? Has the fire along the top of the page always been there? 

Edit2: Here is a new interview with Jay. Some great info in there. He mentions talk of a previous class idea of Illusionist. Also he talks about BattleNet 2.0, and how it needs work.
http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/games/156898.Diablo-III/features/138928.20120501.Blizzards-Jay-Wilson-on-Diablo-III/
Quote:


> Wilson: Our plan for Battle.net has always been to turn it into something more of a social network than just a platform for starting games. I don't think it's there yet, I don't think it's even close. I think you can look at it - we've got a lot of criticism from people saying that in a lot of ways it's not even as good as Diablo II. While I would put forward things like cross-game chat and the quick-join capabilities, match-making - things that just didn't exist in Diablo II, things that I think are more powerful than what you had - but I don't think they're wrong.
> 
> I think there are some things that we could be better at. We could be better at getting players into chat channels together, we could be better at allowing people to show gear off to one another. So those are problems that I do think we need to look at and continue to solve, but I [also] think that's the great thing about working at Blizzard. As I said earlier, I don't have to look at this game as being done, I can say, "Yeah, those are good points, those are things we should make better."


I'm certainly happy they aren't completely ignoring the community's unanimous request for better chat interface and channels.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I'm hoping the 500k people they had in the open beta weekend will be accurate as to what it will be like come release day. I also heard they were running those 500k people and over 200k games simultaneously on *one* server


The thing is, I believe the open beta was only exclusive to the US/NA...correct?

We're talking Worldwide release on the 15th, with people waiting a decade to play this game. There WILL be server issues for the first few hours/half the day...count on it. There are *easily* going to be over 500K people attempting to play D3 on release day.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Not sure what thinking green has to do with buying a physical copy of the game.
> I pre-ordered the CE a few months ago and I cannot wait to pick it up.


Well, CE makes sense... But If they don't have to produce a physical copy, then I would consider that green...? not sure what that DOESNT have to do with buying a physical copy haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The thing is, I believe the open beta was only exclusive to the US/NA...correct?
> We're talking Worldwide release on the 15th, with people waiting a decade to play this game. There WILL be server issues for the first few hours/half the day...count on it. There are *easily* going to be over 500K people attempting to play D3 on release day.


Right, but they are probably going to have a lot more then just one server. It sounds like they were intentionally overstressing a server for the public beta to see their limits or something.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I'm pretty sure with a budget like Blizzard has, there won't be many perceivable issues. It's not like they haven't been running the most successful mmorpg for a while now...


----------



## Projector

Wish it had an offline mode, so we can actually play the first day








The first day it will be swamped, will be a nightmare.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Wish it had an offline mode, so we can actually play the first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day it will be swamped, will be a nightmare.


You don't know that. I'm willing to bet I'll be able to install the game, download the patch, and start playing with ease during the first day. I say first day because I don't think I'll be staying up till 3AM and beyond to play.









Edit - Been waiting for the DII servers to come back up so I can play the ladder reset. They said it may take up to six hours but I dunno how long they have been down at this point, been at least 2-3 hours.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'm pretty sure with a budget like Blizzard has, there won't be many perceivable issues. It's not like they haven't been running the most successful mmorpg for a while now...


It has nothing to do with that.

SC2's launch, for example, had server issues, even AFTER a prolonged beta period. Launch issues are common nowadays.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, CE makes sense... But If they don't have to produce a physical copy, then I would consider that green...? not sure what that DOESNT have to do with buying a physical copy haha.


Pretty sure producing a DIII CE has little to no impact on the environment. Really don't know why you care. Someone else is going to buy it if I don't and if not it will sit on the shelves anyway.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You don't know that. I'm willing to bet I'll be able to install the game, download the patch, and start playing with ease during the first day. I say first day because I don't think I'll be staying up till 3AM and beyond to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Been waiting for the DII servers to come back up so I can play the ladder reset. They said it may take up to six hours but I dunno how long they have been down at this point, been at least 2-3 hours.


It started at 10:30 PST.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/197704181476376576%5B%2FURL
Pretty sure producing a DIII CE has little to no impact on the environment. Really don't know why you care. Someone else is going to buy it if I don't and if not it will sit on the shelves anyway.[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately this is one of the main focuses being taught in schools today, we're going to run out of everything and kill the earth.









Nothing wrong with recycling and saving materials and such, but not buying a plastic video game box? C'mon now..


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It started at 10:30 PST.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/197704181476376576Unfortunately this is one of the main focuses being taught in schools today, we're going to run out of everything and kill the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with recycling and saving materials and such, but not buying a plastic video game box? C'mon now..


Ohh thanks for the update. Was looking for a forum post but couldn't find anything concrete. Definitely going to play the ladder reset a good bit before the 15th. Gonna make a meteor/fireball sorc.


----------



## Nebel

I will be playing from minute 1








However if there's something I've learned from open beta, then it's not to allow randoms into my party. I accidentally unlocked my game and it instantly spawned 3 other players in my dungeon who just ran in their own direction, not caring about playing together which pissed the crap out of me as I explore every corner and them killing mobs so far away from me made me lose xp.
So, once I start playing, my game will be locked from public for at least first 2 difficulties. I will only allow bnet friends.
I do think this will be fixed on Hell and Inferno difficulties as running around like headless chicken in a 4 man game will get those people killed.

Also, I don't mind RMAH. I am one of those people who spend real money even on F2P games, for instance, in Heroes of Newerth I once spent over $140 in a day, Diablo 3 will at least give me a chance to earn some cash myself. I don't plan to farm to get rich, but I probably will buy some item from RMAH if it's cheap enough and I think it's a big upgrade for me, while later on I might get lucky and get a fat drop and earn that cash back.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty sure producing a DIII CE has little to no impact on the environment. Really don't know why you care. Someone else is going to buy it if I don't and if not it will sit on the shelves anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It started at 10:30 PST.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/197704181476376576Unfortunately this is one of the main focuses being taught in schools today, we're going to run out of everything and kill the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with recycling and saving materials and such, but not buying a plastic video game box? C'mon now..


Now now guys, First thing you need to realize is my location tag. I'm obligated to hug every tree I pass, this makes hiking quite difficult and unproductive, but I think they like the attention. But seriously, I'm not about to pummel you with a recycling bin. All I'm saying is that if they did not need to produce XXXXXXX copies of a video game, and it was all digital, it would be better for everyone. Not producing a physical copy may not make THAT big of a difference. But it does make A difference. I myself don't think we are going to run out of anything any time soon. period. However what is the point of collecting random insignificant pieces of trash that could have just not been produced in the first place? I think if anything they should only produce the CE. That way it is truly a collector and everyone else is forced to the digital copy. But for now that would mean loosing sales, in the future, not so much.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ohh thanks for the update. Was looking for a forum post but couldn't find anything concrete. Definitely going to play the ladder reset a good bit before the 15th. Gonna make a meteor/fireball sorc.


Meteor is so much fun to use (until it feels like EVERYTHING is immune to fire). I am just glad they fixed D3 so there are no immunes anymore. Sure things might have 95% resistance, but its not immune!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I personally like the challenge being immune brought to the game, although it get mighty annoying at some parts depending on your class...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Meteor is so much fun to use (until it feels like EVERYTHING is immune to fire). I am just glad they fixed D3 so there are no immunes anymore. Sure things might have 95% resistance, but its not immune!


Yeah it is. I'm playing with two other friends, one of which is making a blizzard/frozen orb sorc so I'll be fine in that department.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> I will be playing from minute 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if there's something I've learned from open beta, then it's not to allow randoms into my party. I accidentally unlocked my game and it instantly spawned 3 other players in my dungeon who just ran in their own direction, not caring about playing together which pissed the crap out of me as I explore every corner and them killing mobs so far away from me made me lose xp.
> So, once I start playing, my game will be locked from public for at least first 2 difficulties. I will only allow bnet friends.
> I do think this will be fixed on Hell and Inferno difficulties as running around like headless chicken in a 4 man game will get those people killed.
> Also, I don't mind RMAH. I am one of those people who spend real money even on F2P games, for instance, in Heroes of Newerth I once spent over $140 in a day, Diablo 3 will at least give me a chance to earn some cash myself. I don't plan to farm to get rich, but I probably will buy some item from RMAH if it's cheap enough and I think it's a big upgrade for me, while later on I might get lucky and get a fat drop and earn that cash back.


Holy cats man, $150 in one day on HoN? At one point I had all the avatars I wanted just by using silver coins D: And I agree about public games. I don't think I'll even participate in them, at least not for years after launch. No reason to imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Now now guys, First thing you need to realize is my location tag. I'm obligated to hug every tree I pass, this makes hiking quite difficult and unproductive, but I think they like the attention. But seriously, I'm not about to pummel you with a recycling bin. All I'm saying is that if they did not need to produce XXXXXXX copies of a video game, and it was all digital, it would be better for everyone. Not producing a physical copy may not make THAT big of a difference. But it does make A difference. I myself don't think we are going to run out of anything any time soon. period. However what is the point of collecting random insignificant pieces of trash that could have just not been produced in the first place? I think if anything they should only produce the CE. That way it is truly a collector and everyone else is forced to the digital copy. But for now that would mean loosing sales, in the future, not so much.


Oh... Oregon.







I could definitely see digital download being an issue for people with bandwidth caps. Also what about retail stores? They need to stay in business somehow. I know I will love my CE box on my shelf, gonna be sick








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Meteor is so much fun to use (until it feels like EVERYTHING is immune to fire). I am just glad they fixed D3 so there are no immunes anymore. Sure things might have 95% resistance, but its not immune!


This for sure! My meteor sorcs would always get to act 4 nightmare and run into the dang pit lords that breath fire and are immune.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Oh... Oregon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could definitely see digital download being an issue for people with bandwidth caps. Also what about retail stores? They need to stay in business somehow. I know I will love my CE box on my shelf, gonna be sick


Ok, then lets actually solve the problem. Why the heck is the United States internet so slow compared to other countries in the first place? Retail stores actually don't need to stay in business. I'm perfectly fine with them tanking, doesn't hurt my feelings one bit. It's inevitable anyways, guess what's about to happen once consoles don't have a disk drive anymore? I do hope you enjoy your CE though, I'd get one too, but only for the in-game content. I have to much clutter as it is around my space.



Oh, and Oregon is pretty freaking awesome. Only thing that would make it better is a little bit more cooperative weather, that or just for it to be tropical. I'd be cool with that too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Ok, then lets actually solve the problem. Why the heck is the United States internet so slow compared to other countries in the first place? Retail stores actually don't need to stay in business. I'm perfectly fine with them tanking, doesn't hurt my feelings one bit. It's inevitable anyways, guess what's about to happen once consoles don't have a disk drive anymore? I do hope you enjoy your CE though, I'd get one too, but only for the in-game content. I have to much clutter as it is around my space.
> 
> Oh, and Oregon is pretty freaking awesome. Only thing that would make it better is a little bit more cooperative weather, that or just for it to be tropical. I'd be cool with that too.


Retail stores don't need to stay in business? You don't care if they tank? Well then I don't care about buying a physical copy of the game to give retail stores business. Your argument makes no sense and is completely unreasonable.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Ok, then lets actually solve the problem. Why the heck is the United States internet so slow compared to other countries in the first place? Retail stores actually don't need to stay in business. I'm perfectly fine with them tanking, doesn't hurt my feelings one bit. It's inevitable anyways, guess what's about to happen once consoles don't have a disk drive anymore? I do hope you enjoy your CE though, I'd get one too, but only for the in-game content. I have to much clutter as it is around my space.
> 
> Oh, and Oregon is pretty freaking awesome. Only thing that would make it better is a little bit more cooperative weather, that or just for it to be tropical. I'd be cool with that too.


Glad to see you'd not give a crap if millions more lost their jobs







and the amount of jobs added to amazon.com and such would be *no where near* the amount lost.

Is the US internet slow? I don't think it is... I personally do have a bandwidth cap at home, but it's at 250gb which I don't come close to in a month's time, and I do get 90% of my games through Steam.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Glad to see you'd not give a crap if millions more lost their jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the amount of jobs added to amazon.com and such would be *no where near* the amount lost.
> Is the US internet slow? I don't think it is... I personally do have a bandwidth cap at home, but it's at 250gb which I don't come close to in a month's time, and I do get 90% of my games through Steam.


15 down 1 up here, no cap. There is also a turboboost feature or whatever it's called that gives you extra bandwidth should they have it available.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Retails don't need to stay in business? You don't care if they tank? Well then I don't care about buying a physical copy of the game to give retail stores business. Your argument makes no sense and is completely unreasonable.


LOLWUT?

Physical retailers of video games are going to tank regardless once consoles move to a digital format.

"Well then I don't care about buying a physical copy of the game to give retail stores business."

I'm pretty sure that was a statement FOR my argument...? Im at a loss as to which part doesn't make sense or is completely unreasonable...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> LOLWUT?
> Physical retailers of video games are going to tank regardless once consoles move to a digital format.
> "Well then I don't care about buying a physical copy of the game to give retail stores business."
> I'm pretty sure that was a statement FOR my argument...? Im at a loss as to which part doesn't make sense or is completely unreasonable...


Done talking with you.

Time to see if the DII realms are back up yet!

Edit - They're still down.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 15 down 1 up here, no cap. There is also a turboboost feature or whatever it's called that gives you extra bandwidth should they have it available.


I pay $60 a month for eight down and one up (second highest tier; tops is 10 down three up for $80). My ISP is the only one in the area, so they have the ability to rape people as much as they want. That said, at least I don't have a cap.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Done talking with you.
> Time to see if the DII realms are back up yet!
> Edit - They're still down.


Alrighty then big man.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm tempted to give Diablo II battlenet a final shot shot if a fresh ladder is going to be up soon here.


----------



## WBaS

It is my opinion that there will be issues on launch, which is why I'm not bothering to take time off from work. I'll play after work and see how things are going.

And for physical vs digital copy... I fee like a game CD, especially one for a game that will be patched numerous times, is much like a drivers CD... you'll use it once when its brand new, then it'll be pointless to have. The collectors edition is a bit different though... with that, you do get some physical things you wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like d2 realms are up. I'll be playing for an hour or two, message crazy9000 on useast if you want to play.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm tempted to give Diablo II battlenet a final shot shot if a fresh ladder is going to be up soon here.


It should be up soon if it isn't already. Going to check again in 15 or 20 minutes.


----------



## Nebel

I'm paying about $40 per month for 100/10 connection. It started out as 10/10 but about 5 years ago I got it upgraded to 100/10 for free








I think the US have way too large area to effectively give fast connection to most people. Sweden ain't a big country, there are no tornadoes or other natural disasters. It has very good living standard and laws and all that allows for faster development.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> It is my opinion that there will be issues on launch, which is why I'm not bothering to take time off from work. I'll play after work and see how things are going.
> And for physical vs digital copy... I fee like a game CD, especially one for a game that will be patched numerous times, is much like a drivers CD... you'll use it once when its brand new, then it'll be pointless to have. The collectors edition is a bit different though... with that, you do get some *physical things you wouldn't have otherwise.*


This is bad in my opinion. What if people start raging and jam their usb soul stones into their foreheads in frustration and become prime evils and wreak havoc on earth!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> This is bad in my opinion. What if people start raging and jam their usb soul stones into their foreheads in frustration and become prime evils and wreak havoc on earth!


:O

hahaha


----------



## Zulli85

Been playing the ladder reset for a while now. Got a level 38 fire sorc, just found some hotspur boots that I'm trying to trade at JSP.









Edit -

A third TV commercial although most of the scenes seem to be from the previous ones and Bashiok is hinting that something may happen tonight at midnight (PDT)...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bashiok*
> My spidey senses are jinglin' janglin'. Seems like something may happen around midnight tonight. I can never be quite certain, though.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-tv-spot-3

Edit 2 -

It is a behind the scenes vid of an animated short video.

http://www.gamespot.com/features/diablo-iii-wrath-behind-the-scenes-of-the-animated-short-6374899/?tag=Topslot%3bDiabloIiiWrathBehindTheScenes%3bDiabloIiiWrathBehin


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Ohh thanks for the update. Was looking for a forum post but couldn't find anything concrete. Definitely going to play the ladder reset a good bit before the 15th. Gonna make a meteor/fireball sorc.


You should make a nova sorc, max lightning mastery, nova, and onther + teleport, then try get max cast rate and your set. its like tele then nova nova nova nova. its so good.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> This is bad in my opinion. What if people start raging and jam their usb soul stones into their foreheads in frustration and become prime evils and wreak havoc on earth!


I guess I'd have to take out my battle axe and start my adventure


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You should post here more often. I appreciate that you have your reservations about the game but you aren't letting them stop you from playing the game. You've got a good perspective that I think a lot of people would grow fond of here.


Thank you very much for the kind words. I have been a long time lurker here, but I seldom post. There are very few things in this world that could keep me from playing D3. I have been waiting for this game since back during my days of playing D2 nonstop. My friends and I would always discuss the possibilities of D3....storyline, characters, graphics, release date, enemies, items, etc. I think that in a nutshell is what has left me questioning some of the directions D3 has gone. Not necessariy disagreeing with, but just questioning and waiting to see how it turns out. Kind of like when reading a book, the picture and description you have in your head may differ greatly from the way I perceive it. I think I just overthought and overanticipated it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> How many videos did you watch of Diablo 2 before you starting playing? How much did you know about the game? Did you already have builds pre-made for it?


No videos, but numerous hours watching friends playing the game before I actually joined in. Once I did, I was hooked.
I knew very little about the game and storyline behind it before actually playing it.
No pre-made builds when I started it. I learned as I went, and through trial and error got better. When pre-made builds started becoming more prevalent, I did tweak and remake characters to take advantage of them, but I still had success and fun with builds I had done prior to the cookie cutters.
Quote:


> Part of the whole experience is entering into the game without knowing everything about it. Fear, fear of the unknown, the emotions you get from the music, and enemies that apear out of no where


I could not agree more with you more eternallydead. I TRIED to minimize the research done into D3. I only took part in the Beta during the stress test weekend, and even then it was at the request of my other party members.

My initial reactions were very positive. The physics and knockback as you mentioned, and also destructible areas, Blacksmith (and eventually Mystic & Jeweler) , all of the mini quests, kill streaks, and even achievements (which I wasn't really too hot on for THIS game) were all very impressive and appreciated additions. The overall look and attention to detail in the game is stunning and I think that once we get into later Acts and areas, that the TRUE feel of Diablo will show itself. I think that as far as the Beta test, with such a small test area to explore it doesn't give a truly accurate representation of the game, and I eagerly await exploring the rest of the world of Sanctuary.
Quote:


> You will not feel that same way playing D2 now, because you know even more about it, and it is very familiar.


This is the ONLY part I disagree with you on, in certain cases.

When I pop in D2 to actually PLAY the gamefor the sake of playing the game, and not solely for MFing or rushing,I do not feel that way. Starting over from scratch. Walking (NOT being rushed) through the respective acts, then difficulties. Running with the gear you FIND, not the gear you have saved up, bought, or traded for. LISTENING to the story instead of just closing the dialouge boxes. Hearing the music and the feelings it brings. (I don't do that often, but when I do, it is a great experience.)

THAT is Diablo to me.

I hope Diablo 3 exudes the same atmosphere and elicits the same responses and feelings that D2 did. Even with any reservations I have, they will not stop me from playing the game and immersing myself in the world of Sanctuary for hopefully another decade.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> :O
> hahaha


soal stones into head to make evil walk the world...

that means we get an awesome zombie apocalypse man. everyone wins


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> game, and I eagerly await exploring the rest of the world of Sanctuary.
> This is the ONLY part I disagree with you on, in certain cases.
> When I pop in D2 to actually PLAY the gamefor the sake of playing the game, and not solely for MFing or rushing,I do not feel that way. Starting over from scratch. Walking (NOT being rushed) through the respective acts, then difficulties. Running with the gear you FIND, not the gear you have saved up, bought, or traded for. LISTENING to the story instead of just closing the dialouge boxes. Hearing the music and the feelings it brings. (I don't do that often, but when I do, it is a great experience.)
> THAT is Diablo to me.


True, but I meant the same feeling you had from putting the D1 / D2 disks in for the first time and playing your character. I have made a new character on the ladder reset, D2 is deffinately still fun, but those first feelings of fear of the unknown are not present. It could be that way for normal - hell for us in D3. I certainly have learned a lot about the strategy and gained an art for designing builds, but I think (and hope) that fear is shoved back into us in inferno.

*slight spoiler discussing a random champions ability, no storyline / important data mentioned* (safe for most unless you don't even want to know about possible random monster abilities in inferno)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



One example is in a video with the designers, they mention the champion mobs will have different random abilites, one of them is the ability to cast a huge wall. The designers had a group of 4 when they came across a large pack of enemies as they realize they may die, they start to run... then *BLAM* a huge wall pops up and blocks their escape. Needless to say they were slaughtered, and go on to discuss how they make the abilities, but they get a whole different feeling when they are actually used


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> True, but I meant the same feeling you had from putting the D1 / D2 disks in for the first time and playing your character. I have made a new character on the ladder reset, D2 is deffinately still fun, but those first feelings of fear of the unknown are not present. It could be that way for normal - hell for us in D3. I certainly have learned a lot about the strategy and gained an art for designing builds, but I think (and hope) that fear is shoved back into us in inferno.


Ahhh, I see what you are saying. Yeah, I hope inferno lives up to the hype they are giving it.

I want this game to be Legen.....wait for it.......DARY !!!!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> True, but I meant the same feeling you had from putting the D1 / D2 disks in for the first time and playing your character. I have made a new character on the ladder reset, D2 is deffinately still fun, but those first feelings of fear of the unknown are not present. It could be that way for normal - hell for us in D3. I certainly have learned a lot about the strategy and gained an art for designing builds, but I think (and hope) that fear is shoved back into us in inferno.
> *slight spoiler discussing a random champions ability, no storyline / important data mentioned* (safe for most unless you don't even want to know about possible random monster abilities in inferno)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> One example is in a video with the designers, they mention the champion mobs will have different random abilites, one of them is the ability to cast a huge wall. The designers had a group of 4 when they came across a large pack of enemies as they realize they may die, they start to run... then *BLAM* a huge wall pops up and blocks their escape. Needless to say they were slaughtered, and go on to discuss how they make the abilities, but they get a whole different feeling when they are actually used


I heard them discuss that in the 5th developer diary. Great stuff!








Quote:


> Blacksmith (and eventually Mystic & Jeweler)


Just so you know, mystic was pulled from the game. Expect to see her back in the expansion, however.


----------



## eternallydead

unfriend what server will you be playing on?

If you are going to be on USWest, feel free to add me Celestrius#1335 (I know 2 away from leet) x.x


----------



## fatlardo

Guys, know where I can get the CE version for the msrp?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Guys, know where I can get the CE version for the *msrp*?


I don't think you'll be getting one anytime before Diablo 3 is released. Sorry.

I know this works for Amazon, not sure about other stores' and their policy, but you should pre-order anything you're even considering pre-ordering as soon as possible. They don't charge you until the day it is shipped so you can have the collector/normal edition on reserve until release date. If you don't have the money by then or don't want the game then cancel your pre-order no hassle.


----------



## Bobotheklown

*** *** *** *** *** ***

Wait what? Oh, right that CE box is pretty sick


----------



## Lisjak

Looks so sweet. But 80€ is too much for me







. Ah well looks like the normal version will have to do







Can't wait to play already


----------



## WBaS

11 days...

Starting to have second thoughts on which class I will play through first. They all look so fun in different ways! I presume it will be like D2 where I played all classes


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Looks so sweet. But 80€ is too much for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ah well looks like the normal version will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to play already


I somehow got mine for 64€. Really cheap in ireland for some reason o_o


----------



## Lisjak

That's a great price. I got the normal version for 53€ including shipping. As for the first class I am also torn between the Wizard and the Monk. They are both awesome


----------



## Coma

I'm gonna go with a Monk for playing on my own (as in, whenever I want), and a melee Wizard (oh yeah!) when playing with friends.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> As for the first class I am also torn between the Wizard and the Monk. They are both awesome


I go back and forth between monk and wiz as well. I think I will go with the monk because I believe he will have the highest survivability of all the classes. It's just that the spells the wiz gets looks like so much fun!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> *** *** *** *** *** ***
> Wait what? Oh, right that CE box is pretty sick


You got your CE already?

Read the news post never mind!


----------



## Nebel

I pre-ordered my CE on April 29... day after they said they wont be taking any pre-orders. I paid in advance, so they better sent me my copy


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> You got your CE already?
> 
> Read the news post never mind!


Man I wish I did. Would love to have something to play with til the servers go live


----------



## AvatarPK

Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for Diablo 3. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?

Thanks for the help,

-P.K.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for Diablo 3. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?
> Thanks for the help,
> -P.K.


What resolution is your monitor?


----------



## Murlocke

How can the universe expect me to wait another 10 days? This is killing me.

AFK, pacing back and forth some more while biting my nails until they bleed. (And no, i'm not joking)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> *snip* Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?
> Thanks for the help,
> -P.K.


Here are the D3 requirements:
RECOMMENDED SYSTEM SPECIFICATIONS
PC
Windows Vista®/Windows® 7 (Latest Service Packs)
Processor: Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz
or AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
Memory: 2 GB RAM
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 or ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 or better

and the MINIMUM for GW2 (currently):
Windows® XP Service Pack 2 or better • Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2, or better • 2 GB RAM • NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800, ATI X1800, Intel HD 3000, or better (256MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)

I have no idea what GW2 recommended will end up being, but I think you can find a better card for about the same price or maybe a better deal on the 550 if that's what you wanted (I don't know what EVGA charges for shipping).

Also, someone correct me if I am wrong about the 7770's being better than the 550 TI.

Edit: Yes, also monitor resolution. I think it will be hard to tell how cheap a video card you can get away with high settings on GW2 until the game is optimized better.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for Diablo 3. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?
> Thanks for the help,
> -P.K.


As Crazy said, we need your monitor resolution if you'd be so kind









Also a 550ti is guaranteed to NOT run GW2 on high, maybe D3 I dunno.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Holy crap! Go look at this news post.



And that's only physical pre-orders!?

Edit: physical pre-orders in the U.S only mind you


----------



## Tensho

*jaw drop* 11 days D:


----------



## AvatarPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What resolution is your monitor?


Hey guys, I have a LG 27" 1080P 60hrz, was planning on running 1920 X 1080.


----------



## AvatarPK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> (I don't know what EVGA charges for shipping).


wow, not cool, $40 for shipping. Nice call on that one.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a LG 27" 1080P 60hrz, was planning on running 1920 X 1080.


Depending on your budget, you could probably run gw2 on high with a 560 ti for around $200. For a bit cheaper I'd get a 6870, still a solid card for $170.

Here is a chart for GPU performance to help you decide.


----------



## Crazy9000

My GF's 6870 seemed to handle the d3 beta well.

I'm not sure that the d3 presale chart is retail only; classically they say that since steam doesn't give the figures.... but it's digitally through blizzard, I don't know i those figures are available or not. Blizz is owned by a public company aren't they?


----------



## Lisjak

I played the D3 beta on my radeon 4890 and it ran on high. I have a radeon 6870 now and I am sure it will be more than enough for diablo. Heck it even runs BF3 on high. I would say go for that or the 560Ti. But if you want to save money go for the 550. It will also be more than enough for diablo. Don't know about Guild wars tho...


----------



## Rickles

IIRC I ran the beta maxed out with my 6870, since than I have upgraded to a 7970... anyone know if this game is graphics limited or CPU?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> IIRC I ran the beta maxed out with my 6870, since than I have upgraded to a 7970... anyone know if this game is graphics limited or CPU?


I'm going to say CPU limited, since all Blizzard games to date are.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> unfriend what server will you be playing on?
> If you are going to be on USWest, feel free to add me Celestrius#1335 (I know 2 away from leet) x.x


USWest will be my home =)

unfriend#1973


----------



## waylo88

There is no USWest or USEast anymore, it's just "The Americas".


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for Diablo 3. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?
> Thanks for the help,
> -P.K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a LG 27" 1080P 60hrz, was planning on running 1920 X 1080.


I am running almost an identical system. My monitor is only 22" though and I use ati 4870 1gb. The card gets hot and during really busy gameplay, the framerates drop. But this is also during the beta in which Blizzard said to expect such things.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Here's a new interview with Jay Wilson.
Quote:


> &#8230;For the PvP patch, we definitely&#8230; I would say, we want to get it out within months after release. I would say, if it showed up close to the end of the year, that would be&#8230; I would say, almost a disaster. So I don't see it slipping out of this year at all, and I think it'll be much sooner.
> 
> &#8230;I can say, unequivocally&#8230; and I don't like to firmly stamp my foot down on things - because that almost always comes back to bite me - but I can honestly say, that the end-game of Diablo III is way more challenging than Diablo II; way more.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> There is no USWest or USEast anymore, it's just "The Americas".












Quiet You !!!!

Actually if memory serves correctly I think they were just calling it the NA server. Either way, I stand corrected good sir.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet You !!!!
> Actually if memory serves correctly I think they were just calling it the NA server. Either way, I stand corrected good sir.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5203654/Introducing_Global_Play_for_Diablo%C2%AE_III-5_1_2012#blog
Quote:


> The Americas - For players in the US, Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and Southeast Asia.
> 
> Europe - For players in the European Union, Eastern Europe, Russia, Africa, and Middle Eastern countries such as Israel and the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Asia - For players in South Korea and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.


----------



## Murlocke

Monsters with the Asia client have 50% more HP and do 250% more damage to make it more fair since Asians have a huge racial advantage.

Just joking.









P.S. Here's a new Jay Wilson interview talking about how rare mobs and bosses in Inferno mode will have enrage timers, and that all mobs are faster than the player so you can't kite:
http://www.ausgamers.com/videos/view.php/65172

Inferno mode is looking to be near impossible, no surprise that no one on the dev/testing team has beaten it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Monsters with the Asia client have 50% more HP and do 250% more damage to make it more fair since Asians have a huge racial advantage.
> Just joking.


AND the mobs give 5000% LESS exp when a korean IP logs into the server







gotta get those grinders something to grind


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvatarPK*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. I have a 3.00 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core, 4GB of RAM, and a 500-watt power supply. I wanted to know the cheapest graphics card I can get that will produce ULTRA or at least HIGH output for Diablo 3. I am planning on dropping a grand on my next computer but I just got out of college so I don't have the money, so i'm planning on keeping this computer for awhile. My problem is i want to play Guild wars 2 and have already pre ordered diablo 3. I want to run them on at least high settings with spending as little cash as possible. I was thinking about getting EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB that is on sale at: http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp . Any suggestions on any other graphics cards that will get the job done?
> Thanks for the help,
> -P.K.


The game seemed mostly CPU limited in beta... I was sitting at 100% CPU the entire time. I think you won't have much to gain from a high-end graphic card until you upgrade your CPU. I'm swapping CPUs with my dad for a Q6600 - hopefully D3 can utilize 4 cores.


----------



## Murlocke

Expect Inferno mode to be near impossible as they stated. Damage also gets a very big increase from Hell to Inferno. Many more comparison here: http://www.diablofans.com/

Simple trash mob:
24k in hell, 140k in Inferno
1394 damage in hell, 13k in Inferno

Skeleton king:
2.4 million HP in hell, 15.7 million HP in inferno


----------



## waylo88

I'm so damn ready for Inferno. I havent played a challenging game in ages.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Holy...

Good grief man! If Hell is anything like it was in D2 I'm screwed for D3 Inferno!! hahaha

That's intense!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Holy...
> Good grief man! If Hell is anything like it was in D2 I'm screwed for D3 Inferno!! hahaha
> That's intense!


Hell difficulty is comparable to Hell difficulty in D2. Inferno is just a huge jump higher.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Hell difficulty is comparable to Hell difficulty in D2. Inferno is just a huge jump higher.


A ridiculously huge jump at that!









I'm scurred


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> A ridiculously huge jump at that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scurred


Inferno is designed for like the top 5% of players, the rest are suppose to stay in Hell. Jay said that Hardcore characters should stay out of Inferno because they will die, no questions. Even with buying gear, I don't see many players being able to do Inferno. It's designed so you can't outgear it.

Enrage timers on elite packs and bosses, monsters run faster than you, normal monsters hit for like 13k which is probably almost a one shot, bosses probably hit for more. Bosses with 15 million HP will take a very long time to burn down, and if you make a mistake you probably get one shot. Keep in mine skeleton king has 15m and he's not even an act boss. He's also level 61. Act 4 mobs will be level 63-64, and you can expect Diablo to have upwards of 30-40m HP if the trend continues.

Inferno is so hard that each act has it's own tier of gear for each class. Meaning, they expect you to be stuck in one act for so long that you'll end up getting the best gear in that act before you stand a chance in Act 2, same for Act 3/4. It really is incredible. You will be able to look at someone and go "he's stuck at Act 1 Inferno", or "he's stuck at Act 2 Inferno".

For me, the game starts at Inferno. It's all about spending hours a day farming gear in it and getting better until you can kill the next boss.


----------



## Bobotheklown

That's just super exciting to me to know that it really will be that difficult. At least from what we can tell with arbitrary number


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That's just super exciting to me to know that it really will be that difficult. At least from what we can tell with arbitrary number


Yea, it's arbitrary numbers but Jay did say "We've had a 4 man team of devs cooping Inferno for over a month now and we still can't beat it. No one on our team has beaten it yet." I think that says how hard it will be. They got opinions from their most skilled gaming devs/testers, and what they felt was a "suitable" difficulty, and they they doubled every number. Prepare to be owned.









If you aren't aware, some of Blizzards internal game testers use to be sponsored gamers. They are skilled, despite what some people claim.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Inferno is designed for like the top 5% of players, the rest are suppose to stay in Hell. Jay said that Hardcore characters should stay out of Inferno because they will die, no questions. Even with buying gear, I don't see many players being able to do Inferno. It's designed so you can't outgear it.
> Enrage timers on elite packs and bosses, monsters run faster than you, normal monsters hit for like 13k which is probably almost a one shot, bosses probably hit for more. Bosses with 15 million HP will take a very long time to burn down, and if you make a mistake you probably get one shot. Keep in mine skeleton king has 15m and he's not even an act boss. He's also level 61. Act 4 mobs will be level 63-64, and you can expect Diablo to have upwards of 30-40m HP if the trend continues.
> Inferno is so hard that each act has it's own tier of gear for each class. Meaning, they expect you to be stuck in one act for so long that you'll end up getting the best gear in that act before you stand a chance in Act 2, same for Act 3/4. It really is incredible. You will be able to look at someone and go "he's stuck at Act 1 Inferno", or "he's stuck at Act 2 Inferno".
> For me, the game starts at Inferno. It's all about spending hours a day farming gear in it and getting better until you can kill the next boss.


I remember reading that no new items drop in inferno, and everything can drop in hell







. I really hope they change their mind on that.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I remember reading that no new items drop in inferno, and everything can drop in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really hope they change their mind on that.


I heard that too, they've said both, but I believe they said that back when Inferno was a solid level 61 across all acts. Then they changed it to 61, 62, 63 and 64 based on the act.

Inferno will have a much better chance at dropping good items even if it is the way the originally stated, but I still would greatly prefer the 1 set per act method.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> For me, the game starts at Inferno. It's all about spending hours a day farming gear in it and getting better until you can kill the next boss.


Exact same thing for me.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Inferno is designed for like the top 5% of players, the rest are suppose to stay in Hell. Jay said that Hardcore characters should stay out of Inferno because they will die, no questions. Even with buying gear, I don't see many players being able to do Inferno. It's designed so you can't outgear it.
> Enrage timers on elite packs and bosses, monsters run faster than you, normal monsters hit for like 13k which is probably almost a one shot, bosses probably hit for more. Bosses with 15 million HP will take a very long time to burn down, and if you make a mistake you probably get one shot. Keep in mine skeleton king has 15m and he's not even an act boss. He's also level 61. Act 4 mobs will be level 63-64, and you can expect Diablo to have upwards of 30-40m HP if the trend continues.
> Inferno is so hard that each act has it's own tier of gear for each class. Meaning, they expect you to be stuck in one act for so long that you'll end up getting the best gear in that act before you stand a chance in Act 2, same for Act 3/4. It really is incredible. You will be able to look at someone and go "he's stuck at Act 1 Inferno", or "he's stuck at Act 2 Inferno".
> For me, the game starts at Inferno. It's all about spending hours a day farming gear in it and getting better until you can kill the next boss.


So are you recommending me start the game in Inferno mode?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> So are you recommending me start the game in Inferno mode?


You can't start the game in inferno mode. It's not like a FPS were you would have any sort of chance in the hardest mode... if you take a look at the monster stats murlocke posted, you will see that there is simply no chance you would be able to kill the simplest nightmare monster at level 1, much less one in inferno.

The difficulties are probably set up so that your character can just handle the next difficulty when he beats the previous. Usually even then it's a little hard, and you would want to farm the last act of the previous difficulty for a few more items and levels before starting the next one. This is why they don't let you go to nightmare until after you beat normal.


----------



## techenth

inferno will get nerfed, you'll see.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can't start the game in inferno mode. It's not like a FPS were you would have any sort of chance in the hardest mode... if you take a look at the monster stats murlocke posted, you will see that there is simply no chance you would be able to kill the simplest nightmare monster at level 1, much less one in inferno.
> The difficulties are probably set up so that your character can just handle the next difficulty when he beats the previous. Usually even then it's a little hard, and you would want to farm the last act of the previous difficulty for a few more items and levels before starting the next one. This is why they don't let you go to nightmare until after you beat normal.


Thanks for the clarification. Do you know where the link is for the pre download?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techenth*
> 
> inferno will get nerfed, you'll see.


They stated it won't be subject to nerfs like WoW was. It's designed for the best players, and Hell is designed for everyone else.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Do you know where the link is for the pre download?


Here is a link to all the various downloads.

http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/64990/can-i-access-diablo-iii-pre-load-without-being-force-to-purchase-it-directly-fro


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techenth*
> 
> inferno will get nerfed, you'll see.


I would hope not. They added a fourth difficulty purely to be almost impossible, to give people a challenge to chip away at when they'd normally be steamrolling everything. I think it was a brilliant idea, nerfing it would defeat the entire purpose of the difficulty.

Remember there's a group of people who beat Hell in diablo II LOD naked, and even did the ubers. In hardcore. We need an extreme difficulty for those kind of players.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Do you know where the link is for the pre download?


Log in to battle.net and it should be there under your games.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would hope not. They added a fourth difficulty purely to be almost impossible, to give people a challenge to chip away at when they'd normally be steamrolling everything. I think it was a brilliant idea, nerfing it would defeat the entire purpose of the difficulty.
> Remember there's a group of people who beat Hell in diablo II LOD naked, and even did the ubers. In hardcore. We need an extreme difficulty for those kind of players.


Exactly, I could see if 6-12 months pass and people still can't get anywhere that they might adjust it.. but if even a few people are clearing it then it won't get nerfed.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Exactly, I could see if 6-12 months pass and people still can't get anywhere that they might adjust it.. but if even a few people are clearing it then it won't get nerfed.


IDC if it takes someone 8 years to finally beat it, would just make that person/group more awesome for accomplishing that. I hope they don't nerf no matter what.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> IDC if it takes someone 8 years to finally beat it, would just make that person/group more awesome for accomplishing that. I hope they don't nerf no matter what.


I agree. Mainly because they stated expansions will not increase the level cap but only give us more acts and better gear. Inferno will not be adjusted. So in time, Inferno becomes easier and more accessible without being nerfed. The elites will be clearing it before the first expansion though, and then be farming the expansion acts after. While the majority, will still be stuck in Act 1-4.









They will probably follow the same level system:
Act 5 = Level 65s
Act 6 = Level 66s
etc.


----------



## Zulli85

Man that is some crazy stuff. Can't wait to hop into inferno and get instantly killed like 300 times.









Thanks for posting new information guys, I've been busy with the DII ladder reset and haven't paid as close attention to DIII news the past 2 days. I've only made a few hundred fg at this point though.


----------



## WBaS

You guys speculate wayyyy too much lol. How can any of you say with great certainty how hard inferno will be based off from what devs are saying before the game is released to the public? I hope you're right on the fact that they don't nerf it. But I fear that like most games, over time it will be adjusted to "better the experience of the majority". Only time will tell.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5203654/Introducing_Global_Play_for_Diablo%C2%AE_III-5_1_2012#blog
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Americas - For players in the US, Canada, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and Southeast Asia.
> Europe - For players in the European Union, Eastern Europe, Russia, Africa, and Middle Eastern countries such as Israel and the United Arab Emirates.
> Asia - For players in South Korea and the regions of Taiwan, Hong Kong, and Macau.
Click to expand...

Curses, wrong again. At least now I know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Man that is some crazy stuff. Can't wait to hop into inferno and get instantly killed like 300 times.


According to the info above Zulli, 300 is probably conservative.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I remember reading that no new items drop in inferno, and everything can drop in hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really hope they change their mind on that.


I don't think that this is true. And here's why: This is an interview from Jay Wilson saying that some items are exclusive 61+ level. If I understand this correctly it means that some items only drop from 61+lvl monsters.

The quote:
So we created a fourth difficulty that we call Inferno that is ALL max-level. Max-level for a player is level 60, and so all the monsters at the start of Inferno are level 61, in Act Two they are level 62, in Three and Four they're level 63. And there are items that ONLY drop at level 61, at level 62 and so on; and they're not small number! There's a whole tier of armour in each one.

Source


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I don't think that this is true. And here's why: This is an interview from Jay Wilson saying that some items are exclusive 61+ level. If I understand this correctly it means that some items only drop from 61+lvl monsters.
> The quote:
> So we created a fourth difficulty that we call Inferno that is ALL max-level. Max-level for a player is level 60, and so all the monsters at the start of Inferno are level 61, in Act Two they are level 62, in Three and Four they're level 63. And there are items that ONLY drop at level 61, at level 62 and so on; and they're not small number! There's a whole tier of armour in each one.
> Source


Thanks. That is much newer info, so should overwrite anything we heard before. I'm glad to see each act will have new stuff you can find, makes inferno worth playing then.


----------



## Lisjak

I agree. Having inferno exclusive items is a good motivation to play and finish inferno. It will probably just take some time


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> You guys speculate wayyyy too much lol. How can any of you say with great certainty how hard inferno will be based off from what devs are saying before the game is released to the public? I hope you're right on the fact that they don't nerf it. But I fear that like most games, over time it will be adjusted to "better the experience of the majority". Only time will tell.


This isnt like world of warcraft. They nerf stuff in that game because they want the majority of people to "see the content". In diablo 3, everyone can see the content just by completing normal. Inferno is there for people who want an extreme challenge and I dont think blizzard will stray from this design philosophy.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> You guys speculate wayyyy too much lol. How can any of you say with great certainty how hard inferno will be based off from what devs are saying before the game is released to the public? I hope you're right on the fact that they don't nerf it. But I fear that like most games, over time it will be adjusted to "better the experience of the majority". Only time will tell.


If that's mainly directed at the stuff I posted, it wasn't really speculation. Pretty much every I stated above has been stated by Jay at one point, obviously things change during development so not everything may actually be that way. Lisjak's link also states a lot of what I was saying.









Only thing I believe I got wrong was the fact that Act 3 and 4 are level 63 mobs, Act 4 does not go up to level 64.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Mission: Accomplished. Sort of.

So, I leave for vacation on the 18th and was really sad to not be able to play Diablo after that until the 26th. Luckly I was able to finally get my laptop running a version of windows. I had originally wanted XP on it, but I kept getting a blue screen every time. With W7 I didn't have the issue and am back up and running with SC2 and D3 already downloaded







. Looks like I'll be taking my laptop to Tennessee with me after all, though I am not sure if I will even be able to run it. I can play SC2 decently, but it definitely can't handle Dead Island...









Part 2: Will I be sober enough to even get the chance... schedule is to wake up, drive to the lake, boat/jetski, drink beer, drink beer, and drink beer, then repeat the following 7 days...







So I might not really make all that much progress...


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Mission: Accomplished. Sort of.
> So, I leave for vacation on the 18th and was really sad to not be able to play Diablo after that until the 26th. Luckly I was able to finally get my laptop running a version of windows. I had originally wanted XP on it, but I kept getting a blue screen every time. With W7 I didn't have the issue and am back up and running with SC2 and D3 already downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like I'll be taking my laptop to Tennessee with me after all, though I am not sure if I will even be able to run it. I can play SC2 decently, but it definitely can't handle Dead Island...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 2: Will I be sober enough to even get the chance... schedule is to wake up, drive to the lake, boat/jetski, drink beer, drink beer, and drink beer, then repeat the following 7 days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I might not really make all that much progress...


Diablo III is less intense than StarCraft II.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Diablo III is less intense than StarCraft II.


Guess that just leaves it to if I will be sober enough to even want to play haha. For some odd reason I see sleep being a priority since we are back on the boat every day as soon as it's warm enough pretty much.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Diablo III is less intense than StarCraft II.


That is debatable for sure, especially when PvP is released.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Now I just need to find a mouse I can bring along with me. No way am I going to play without a keyboard/mouse







. maybe use the laptops KB, but definitely need a mouse.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Now I just need to find a mouse I can bring along with me. No way am I going to play without a keyboard/mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . maybe use the laptops KB, but definitely need a mouse.


I could've sworn earlier in this thread you were around my age. What are you doing drinking


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I could've sworn earlier in this thread you were around my age. What are you doing drinking


Haha, I am 20. Quite frankly I couldn't care less about the legal requirement. If anything it should be like in Germany where you must be 21 and pay 3k to get a drivers license but can drink pretty much whenever, granted I would take into consideration human development issues. (yes I understand that wouldn't work in a wide spread society like the United States.)
But regardless I will be with family for the whole time, all clean fun. Well. Not all that clean if you knew my family haha. That and I'll probably make a few stops around party cove with the jet ski







.

And for all you worry warts, I started competitively swimming at the age of 3 and have gone to the Junior Olympics for water-polo. If I were to drown, I probably did something totally ridiculous and totally deserved it.









The best part about this trip is I'm making over $500 more than I'm spending on the entire vacation its self in paid vacation







. Granted I'm still living at home for a few more months...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Haha, I am 20. Quite frankly I couldn't care less about the legal requirement. If anything it should be like in Germany where you must be 21 and pay 3k to get a drivers license but can drink pretty much whenever, granted I would take into consideration human development issues. (yes I understand that wouldn't work in a wide spread society like the United States.)
> But regardless I will be with family for the whole time, all clean fun. Well. Not all that clean if you knew my family haha. That and I'll probably make a few stops around party cove with the jet ski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> And for all you worry warts, I started competitively swimming at the age of 3 and have gone to the Junior Olympics for water-polo. If I were to drown, I probably did something totally ridiculous and totally deserved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best part about this trip is I'm making over $500 more than I'm spending on the entire vacation its self in paid vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Granted I'm still living at home for a few more months...


I got a $600 underage drinking ticket the day before I turned 21. I really haven't respected the legal drinking age law since then. One second i'm definitely not able to handle my beer, then a few hours later I am? Alrighty then.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Ouch. what was the circumstance? I have had 2 field sobriety tests already







passed both of them!







But I definitely shouldn't have haha.

Once I had just finished my 2nd 40oz when the cops showed up to the party... We were at my buddies room-mates Jewish frat party and cops had every door blocked off so I just walked up to the cop and asked if I could go home







. Maybe not the best idea in the world, but he asked how old we were (18) took both of our licenses and made us follow his finger with our eyes. My buddy went first and passed and I knew I was in the clear because he kept moving his entire head to follow the finger instead of just his eyes for the first like 5 attempts







.

Our most recent run in with the police was a noise complaint... the second night in a row, because of fireworks, a limo blocking the road, about 20 cars lined up dropping/picking people off, and a naked dude running around the property... we had about 250 or so people come through that night (Buddies have a house on the same lot as two others and we throw big parties between them all...well... when the heat from the cops has died down.. haha) our neighbors got a $1200 fine I think it was







Party Hearty!


----------



## Toology

Damn, this game needs to come out now. I can remember finishing D2 when it came out and saying... " ok im ready for 3 ". I hope this game either gives closure or they better release a damn expansion pack within a 2 year span or ill be as mad as a wet hen


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Damn, this game needs to come out now. I can remember finishing D2 when it came out and saying... " ok im ready for 3 ". I hope this game either gives closure or they better release a damn expansion pack within a 2 year span or ill be as mad as a wet hen


I would be very surprised if they didn't release an expansion pack or another sequel to D3. The game would have to be a total flop.


----------



## Nebel

http://www.diablo3launch.com/
8 days








And soon, soon I'm getting my CE... I will lick it clean until there's only white paper left.
I grew up playing Diablo 1 & 2 and Fallout 1 & 2. Fallout 3 disappointed me, but it's made by Bethesda, so no surprise there. Diablo 3 won't disappoint


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> And soon, soon I'm getting my CE... I will lick it clean until there's only white paper left.


That made me laugh


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I would be very surprised if they didn't release an expansion pack or another sequel to D3. The game would have to be a total flop.


Im hoping they do but i just want to wait 8 or 10 years again lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Im hoping they do but i just want to wait 8 or 10 years again lol


Well, this type of game doesn't make sense to recreate that often since especially for inferno the game will not be beaten for many months. If not over a year. (which I highly doubt due to the persistence of the *cough* asain *cough* community. )


----------



## Murlocke

8 more days...

I really don't think I can make it.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 8 more days...
> I really don't think I can make it.


You have no choice. You cannot let the Hells overtake Sanctuary!


----------



## Murlocke

Tips for Surviving Inferno Difficulty (New!):
http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/05/06/diablo-iii-blizzards-top-tips-for-inferno-mode


----------



## Zulli85

Nice vid, I feel like even Jay is understating how difficult inferno is but maybe that is just me. Did you know the Skeleton King in inferno has 15.7 million hit points? That is up from 2.4 million in hell.


----------



## Zulli85

Nice vid, I feel like even Jay is understating how difficult inferno is but maybe that is just me. Did you know the Skeleton King in inferno has 15.7 million hit points? That is up from 2.4 million in hell. 

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/bradygames-strategy-guide-pages


----------



## Anth0789

Can't wait to play in 8 days!


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Diablo III is less intense than StarCraft II.


no... I could run SC2 all day with my 4650, diablo 3 was near impossible to play at decent rez.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> no... I could run SC2 all day with my 4650, diablo 3 was near impossible to play at decent rez.


I remember seeing that the retail client will be much, much more optimized and have less issues...

But we'll see. I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> no... I could run SC2 all day with my 4650, diablo 3 was near impossible to play at decent rez.


As bob said, wait for retail client to compare with retail performance. They stated D3 was not optimized, even during the last days of the beta, and that the optimization stage is always done a week or two before release.


----------



## Mkilbride

Diablo III runs much better for me than StarCraft II.

Diablo III I can run maxed out and maintain a constant 60FPS V-synced at all times.

StarCraft 2, I have to turn some settings down or off and still go into the lower 40's at times.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I remember seeing that the retail client will be much, much more optimized and have less issues...
> But we'll see. I kind of doubt it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> As bob said, wait for retail client to compare with retail performance. They stated D3 was not optimized, even during the last days of the beta, and that the optimization stage is always done a week or two before release.


I remember seeing that as well. I hope it's true since I wasn't getting the performance I expected.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> As bob said, wait for retail client to compare with retail performance. They stated D3 was not optimized, even during the last days of the beta, and that the optimization stage is always done a week or two before release.


I've heard this for quite a few games over the years, I don't think it's ever really come true. The retail version always ends up pretty similar to the beta, especially when the beta goes this late. Performance difference will likely be under 10% change.


----------



## Nebel

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi there,

You have received an infraction at Overclock.net.

Reason: Swearing/Profanity

This brings your number of infractions to 9, at 11 infractions you will be automatically banned from the forums. We don't want to see anyone get banned, please don't let it happen.

Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow. Accrued infractions may result in restricted access until infractions expire. Serious infractions will never expire.

All the best,
Overclock.net

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nebel

Quote:
Originally Posted by Crazy9000

I've heard this for quite a few games over the years, I don't think it's ever really come true. The retail version always ends up pretty similar to the beta, especially when the beta goes this late. Performance difference will likely be under 10% change.

In that case Guild Wars 2 players are ****ed up (this means pretty much everyone who's planning to play it )



Rofl, it's a brand new world of internet censorship, where you punish those who already got censored, haha








It's funny cuz it's true. Everyone who played Guild Wars 2 beta knows how much it's lagging, even on cards like 680.

Edit: there should be a meme for this.

Edit2: Here we go, caption this censorship, lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

SC2 performance vs Diablo 3 performance is a terrible comparison. There are sooooo many game types that are all differently demanding. Even my 4.8 2500k and oced 580 get drained in some tug of wars. that and my internet connection...


----------



## McAlberts

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5338015/Launch_Day_Preparation_Guide-5_7_2012#blog

_"We will be unlocking the game's installer at 8:01 a.m. PDT on May 14. This will allow you to begin installing the game, troubleshoot any issues you run into, download and install the launch day 1.0.1 patch, and be ready to play as soon as the servers come online."_

Getting close


----------



## Tensho

Sweet







lets hope it works that way.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I'M SO FREAKING EXCITED.

I could seriously write that in this thread every stinking day. It's been so long since I have had a game worth playing imo. This magnitude of the genre is just going to be flooring.

You know what's going to be the worst? Noobs QQing that they can't touch inferno







. "BUT I R A UBER GAMER!"

...and here's to each of us hoping we don't find out we fit that category....


----------



## Georgevonfrank

When the game comes out can we get a list of peoples account names so we don't have to play with randoms


----------



## Tensho

I'd be down for that, I have a few people lined up already but the plan is to have atleast a group of 8-12 people so we can mix and match to help out where needed.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> When the game comes out can we get a list of peoples account names so we don't have to play with randoms


Yes please. haha


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensho*
> 
> I'd be down for that, I have a few people lined up already but the plan is to have atleast a group of 8-12 people so we can mix and match to help out where needed.


I have a couple friends that I plan to play with but we all work at different times so we won't always be able to group up together.


----------



## waylo88

I'd be interested in getting some more people to play with. I've got friends getting the game as well, but my schedule is way lighter than theirs (yay unemployment?), so I'll be on a LOT trying to grind though to Inferno as quickly as possible.


----------



## Rickles

Anyone else spending hours on the skill calculator saying "man this build would be sweet!"?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else spending hours on the skill calculator saying "man this build would be sweet!"?


I haven't even looked at the skill calc. I think I'm just going to wing it for awhile since you can just reassign skills on a whim.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else spending hours on the skill calculator saying "man this build would be sweet!"?


Maybe not hours, but it did make me think the Monk can or could become incredibly tanky with high dodge and armor







.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else spending hours on the skill calculator saying "man this build would be sweet!"?


Trying to keep away from Diablo 3 related things until the package arrives on my doorstep.


----------



## WBaS

So where can we make a D3 group to get peoples names to play with? Threads are hard to use because only 1 person can update it. I am also interested in always having reliable people to play with.


----------



## CRosko42

D3 CE up for pre order at gohastings.com

Just a heads up for those that missed out before:

http://www.gohastings.com/product/GAME/Diablo-III-Collectors-Edition/sku/286549148.uts


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5338015/Launch_Day_Preparation_Guide-5_7_2012#blog
> _"We will be unlocking the game's installer at 8:01 a.m. PDT on May 14. This will allow you to begin installing the game, troubleshoot any issues you run into, download and install the launch day 1.0.1 patch, and be ready to play as soon as the servers come online."_
> Getting close


Oh wow nice, that is awesome news. Super stoked to hear that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'M SO FREAKING EXCITED.
> I could seriously write that in this thread every stinking day. It's been so long since I have had a game worth playing imo. This magnitude of the genre is just going to be flooring.
> You know what's going to be the worst? Noobs QQing that they can't touch inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . "BUT I R A UBER GAMER!"
> ...and here's to each of us hoping we don't find out we fit that category....


Feel free to post here as much as you like, just don't double and triple post.







The more activity here the merrier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> When the game comes out can we get a list of peoples account names so we don't have to play with randoms


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> So where can we make a D3 group to get peoples names to play with? Threads are hard to use because only 1 person can update it. I am also interested in always having reliable people to play with.


Yeah I gotta figure out how I am going to go about using that. I check and post in this thread a lot so I can update the OP frequently etc. Perhaps just a list or chart of people and their BattleTags?

Some further useful information here. They are expecting tons of people to login right at midnight so you may get the error 37 message which means to just try again. You will get in and it shouldn't be difficult.
Quote:


> As we've unlocked the Diablo III installer early, many people will be ready to log in right when the servers go live at midnight, so we're going to be closely monitoring the impact on the service. It's possible we'll need to adjust the rate at which we're logging people in to ensure a stable experience, and if we do you may see a delay when attempting to login. Please be aware that a delay of up to 40 seconds is possible while the game attempts to connect you. If your connection doesn't succeed in 40 seconds, you'll be presented with an Error 37 message and asked to try again. If you see this error it does in fact mean that you should try again. We'll be working around the clock to keep you informed of any issues that are occurring through the in-game breaking news window, as well as the official forums.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blizzards-launch-day-preparation-guide


----------



## waylo88

Maybe we could just create a Steam group? Not ideal, but it would work and be pretty easy.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've seen some other threads use google spreadsheets for similar things... make it public and anyone should be able to edit it to add their name.

Just need something to prevent jerks from erasing it... daily backup or something. Not sure how they work, never set one up myself.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've seen some other threads use google spreadsheets for similar things... make it public and anyone should be able to edit it to add their name.
> Just need something to prevent jerks from erasing it... daily backup or something. Not sure how they work, never set one up myself.


I've been using this for a few threads here.

Alancsalt he gave me this guide when I PMed him a while ago

http://www.overclock.net/t/502580/google-spreadsheets-in-your-post-updated-for-huddler/0_30

hope this helps.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I've been using this for a few threads here.
> 
> Alancsalt he gave me this guide when I PMed him a while ago
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/502580/google-spreadsheets-in-your-post-updated-for-huddler/0_30
> 
> hope this helps.


Looks good. If someone wants to go ahead and start one feel free, don't think I'll have a chance to tonight.


----------



## waylo88

Regardless of what we wind up doing, I was bored and made this. Feel free to use it for whatever gets made (thread, Google doc, Steam group, whatever).


----------



## fatlardo

Zulli85, do you think you should add the pre download to the first page?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Regardless of what we wind up doing, I was bored and made this. Feel free to use it for whatever gets made (thread, Google doc, Steam group, whatever).


Nice thats pretty sweet dude, I'll make sure to use that in the OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Zulli85, do you think you should add the pre download to the first page?


Yeah I should probably at least add a link, surprised I didn't before. Thanks.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Just purchased it last night, Blizzard downloader closed itself right around the ~4.5GB mark, is this normal? Anyone else experiencing this?

Thanks.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Just purchased it last night, Blizzard downloader closed itself right around the ~4.5GB mark, is this normal? Anyone else experiencing this?
> Thanks.


That is unusual, it shouldn't close at all on its own. You can just reopen it and it should just recheck the files and continuing downloading where it left off.

OP has been edited to add a pre-download link.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That is unusual, it shouldn't close at all on its own. You can just reopen it and it should just recheck the files and continuing downloading where it left off.
> OP has been edited to add a pre-download link.


Nice, is that pre-download link for the whole game content/client or just for the Blizzard downloader?


----------



## Onex

Zulli do we get to pre download if we are getting a physical copy from ebgames?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Nice, is that pre-download link for the whole game content/client or just for the Blizzard downloader?


Both. You download the Blizzard downloader and then you can go ahead and download the full game which is right around 7 gigs. I've got mine ready to go.







If you try to install the game it gives you a message along the lines of "Fire still falls from the sky, Diablo III has not yet launched."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Zulli do we get to pre download if we are getting a physical copy from ebgames?


Yes you can pre-download even though you are getting a physical copy, that's what I did. I pre-ordered the CE and on the 15th all I will have to do is pop in the cdkey in the installer that I already downloaded and I'll be good to go.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Both. You download the Blizzard downloader and then you can go ahead and download the full game which is right around 7 gigs. I've got mine ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you try to install the game it gives you a message along the lines of "Fire still falls from the sky, Diablo III has not yet launched."
> Yes you can pre-download even though you are getting a physical copy, that's what I did. I pre-ordered the CE and on the 15th all I will have to do is pop in the cdkey in the installer that I already downloaded and I'll be good to go.


sweet thanks for the update. + rep for you.


----------



## WBaS

Would something like a steam group be easier to manage or no?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Would something like a steam group be easier to manage or no?


Probably not easier than a spreadsheet or something else here at OCN, especially because you won't find DIII on Steam.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Probably not easier than a spreadsheet or something else here at OCN, especially because you won't find DIII on Steam.


However, if we get people into a Steam group, then once the game launches just have everyone "add non-Steam game" to their libraries, we'll be able to see who is online when without having to literally add every single Battle Tag to your friends.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> However, if we get people into a Steam group, then once the game launches just have everyone "add non-Steam game" to their libraries, we'll be able to see who is online when without having to literally add every single Battle Tag to your friends.


Well, essentially you will have to add every battletag to your friends anyways if you're going to play with them...


----------



## Crazy9000

I never get on steam unless I play a steam game anyways.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well, essentially you will have to add every battletag to your friends anyways if you're going to play with them...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I never get on steam unless I play a steam game anyways.


Exactly. Steam is such a slow, bloated program that I never have it open unless I need it to play a game. I don't think I'll get into the habit of it either for DIII when it is unnecessary.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Exactly. Steam is such a slow, bloated program that I never have it open unless I need it to play a game. I don't think I'll get into the habit of it either for DIII when it is unnecessary.


Meh, I run all my games through steam, and buy most of them through it as well. I guess I don't notice how "bloated" it is with my system, however.


----------



## Tensho

Just a suggestion, but why not edit to OP with gametags, shouldnt be too many, but with an easy edit to the OP we can add/take off anyone who is no longer actively playing or add newcommers. Just so we have an easy reference.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Meh, I run all my games through steam, and buy most of them through it as well. I guess I don't notice how "bloated" it is with my system, however.


Same. I have Steam running all the time. No biggie either way though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensho*
> 
> Just a suggestion, but why not edit to OP with gametags, shouldnt be too many, but with an easy edit to the OP we can add/take off anyone who is no longer actively playing or add newcommers. Just so we have an easy reference.


Yeah we will probably end up doing something like that. I should be able to set it up at some point before release but I will post here if I need a hand with it. But like I said earlier if anyone wants to help everyone else out go ahead and start a spreadsheet or something if you'd like.









FYI avoid the internet on May 14 and everyday thereafter until you at least beat normal.
Quote:


> This is a warning to all that spoilers may occur both in these forums, and the internet at large. We've worked hard to craft an engaging story and fun game, and our hope is that you have a pristine experience. For that reason we recommend you exercise extreme caution when perusing the webs of cyber space.
> If you're to be the lucky owner of a Collector's Edition, we highly recommend you wait until after you have completed the game on Normal before opening the art book or watching the behind-the-scenes DVD/Blu-ray. Both of these items contain big spoilers, and should probably be avoided until later.
> 
> You should be especially cautious on May 14, as with the installer unlocking and worldwide releases taking place, the entire game will be available to be discovered and datamined. We also plan to populate the Diablo3.com game guide with item data that Monday, which may themselves be spoilers. If you care about spoilers, it may just be best to not go on the internet on May 14.
> 
> We will not be moderating topics discussing spoilers as long as:
> The thread title does not contain a spoilerThe thread title contains a
> 
> Spoiler:
> tag in it
> If someone is found to be purposely posting spoilers with the intent to ruin the experience for others, such as using a misleading title or posting a spoiler in an off-topic thread, they will be dealt with harshly.
> We appreciate your help in attempting to keep spoilers in-check, and hope you enjoy your first experiences in Diablo III. See you in-game!


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/the-spoilers-are-coming-the-spoilers-are-coming


----------



## Bobotheklown

Ughhh monday before D3 release and I'm going to be cooped up at work. There's no way I can avoid the internets, but I must


----------



## Murlocke

1 week, 1 hour, and 15 minutes guys.

Trying to change my sleep schedule to wake up at midnight so I can do a marathon, i'm pathetic I know. Need to stay up like 11 more hours before going to bed.









Also must be some pretty big possible spoilers.... They are really trying to get people to just not visit forums on the 14th until they've played the game.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4876967961#1


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1 week, 1 hour, and 15 minutes guys.
> Trying to change my sleep schedule to wake up at midnight so I can do a marathon, i'm pathetic I know.


Not pathetic, its what real men do.


----------



## kevindd992002

If I wait for some time after the release of Diablo III, is there a chance that the prices of the digital copy will lower?

Can I play Diablo III in 3D with my BenQ XL2420TX monitor?


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I wait for some time after the release of Diablo III, is there a chance that the prices of the digital copy will lower?
> Can I play Diablo III in 3D with my BenQ XL2420TX monitor?


I don't think prices will drop anytime soon, even digital onse. And yeah, I've seen some people play it in 3d, something was up with he main menu though, but it should work just fine.

So.. who else is already laying awake at night planning what sort of class/build to make with the limited knowledge we got from the beta?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Not pathetic, its what real men do.


I agree, here is my agenda for the 14th/15th.

I took off work Tuesday so I could do the Midnight release.

Get off work on Monday at 3:30, go home, go to sleep until 10PM, drive to GameStop at 11PM, Get my copy as close to Midnight at possible, 2 of my friends are bringing their PC's to my place, LAN D3 Party until 7-8AM, go to sleep till 10-11AM, wake up, play all day.

My girlfriend almost cried laughing that I would take a day off work just for this game, even though shes an avid gamer herself, she likes Halo







she just wouldn't understand.


----------



## Murlocke

I got another 6ish hours before I can go to bed. It's 5:22AM right now, changing sleep schedule sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If I wait for some time after the release of Diablo III, is there a chance that the prices of the digital copy will lower?


D3 will probably be $60 even in 2013. D2 is still like $30, and it's 12 years old. You might find it going on sale for $50 or so every now and then, but not from the direct digital store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> My girlfriend almost cried laughing that I would take a day off work just for this game, even though shes an avid gamer herself, she likes Halo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just wouldn't understand.


I took off 2 weeks.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I took off 2 weeks.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Only managed to get 2 days off approved... so my schedule is a bit odd!

the 15th I have free (to await delivery squee). 16 and 17, I work... 18 and 19 is vacation. But with my schedule, I have three more days *after* those until I go back in to work. Woo!


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Maybe we could just create a Steam group? Not ideal, but it would work and be pretty easy.


This^ Sign me up too plz









Edit Aahh I kept reading after I saw this post you guyz are not sold on this idea yet... I can set one up easy if you guyz like. It would be easy I can make certain people admins of the channel, upload screanshots on how to get things set up, WHO is up for this idea too Ill get it sorted now if you like.

EDIT EDIT: 91 BARBS RULE


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

This may be a dumb question but Blizzards site is blocked at work -__- , "Games."

Anyways, I know in the D3 beta that your stat points were automatically distributed, which I really had a problem with, is this going to be the same in the final version? Or will it change to allow the player to customize their stat points.

I just think that's an imperative part of the game, and separates the good players from the noobs to a certain extent. I just think it would level the playing field far too much with them being auto assigned.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Regardless of what we wind up doing, I was bored and made this. Feel free to use it for whatever gets made (thread, Google doc, Steam group, whatever).


Hey I'm in the process of making a steam group Just to see how this works for everyone.









I'm trying to add your picture as the DP for the new steam group, it seams the pic is a little big in size "kb" for uploading as the dp for the group.

Can you save it as a smaller format, once its done I hope they understand this is a great way to make this group, I can add in the list they make "Battle Tags = this steam user" to the group page. Should be good.









TO who ever is interested in joining, PM me your steam names and I'll add you to the group

You guyz have 1st priority thou.

Waylo88
Zulli85
MkilBride
Onex
BoBoTheKlown
Murlocke
WBaS
Tchernobyl
RageofthePeon
Myrtl
Lisjak
The_Hairy_Yak
DoomDash
Crazy9000 not over 9000?
Copenhagen69
Firestorm1
GeorgvonFrank


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ*
> 
> I don't think prices will drop anytime soon, even digital onse. And yeah, I've seen some people play it in 3d, something was up with he main menu though, but it should work just fine.
> So.. who else is already laying awake at night planning what sort of class/build to make with the limited knowledge we got from the beta?


Oh ok. Where is the cheapest place I can buy the D3 though?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> This may be a dumb question but Blizzards site is blocked at work -__- , "Games."
> Anyways, I know in the D3 beta that your stat points were automatically distributed, which I really had a problem with, is this going to be the same in the final version? Or will it change to allow the player to customize their stat points.
> I just think that's an imperative part of the game, and separates the good players from the noobs to a certain extent. I just think it would level the playing field far too much with them being auto assigned.


I disagree with this it didn't add customization to the game...
There was only 1 way to put your stats otherwise you screwed up so everybody did a google and basically put the stats how everybody else put their stats after googling.

Anyways it will stay the same in the final game.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I disagree with this it didn't add customization to the game...
> There was only 1 way to put your stats otherwise you screwed up so everybody did a google and basically put the stats how everybody else put their stats after googling.
> Anyways it will stay the same in the final game.




So let me get this straight, being able to CUSTOMIZE how you want to spend your stat points doesn't add customization....

Yes there were some that were better than others, but at least there were SEVERAL cookie cutter stat arrays you could chose from, and even go on to create better ones or unique ones. Now were stricken to ONE cookie cutter, that is EXACTLY the same for every player there is.

Your delusional if you believe that this didn't add value to D2. Why do you think they had Tokens and Quests that allowed you to reset your stat points, and they were in demand! Because people liked adjusting their stat points over and over again.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, being able to CUSTOMIZE how you want to spend your stat points doesn't add customization....
> Yes there were some that were better than others, but at least there were SEVERAL cookie cutter stat arrays you could chose from, and even go on to create better ones or unique ones. Now were stricken to ONE cookie cutter, that is EXACTLY the same for every player there is.
> Your delusional if you believe that this didn't add value to D2. Why do you think they had Tokens and Quests that allowed you to reset your stat points, and they were in demand! Because people liked adjusting their stat points over and over again.


No tokens where added to undo screw ups and redo your stats if you got better gear so you could optimize your stats even further.
Here let me sum up how many builds you had in D2
Strength: Enough for gear
Dexterity: Enough for gear (if needed)
Vitality: Rest
Energy: Nothing

Wow great costumization


----------



## zoodecks

to who evers interested in joining (Unofficial)ONCDIABLOIII steam group. Please PM me your "steam profile url" and ill add you.
Ill just make the group for now to see what people think about it.
again priority people that I myself definitely want to play a few games with are.

Waylo88
Zulli85
MkilBride
Onex
BoBoTheKlown
Murlocke
WBaS
Tchernobyl
RageofthePeon
Myrtl
Lisjak
The_Hairy_Yak
DoomDash
Crazy9000 not over 9000?
Copenhagen69
Firestorm1
GeorgvonFrank

anyone else who is interested pm me your steam profile url. and ill add you.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight, being able to CUSTOMIZE how you want to spend your stat points doesn't add customization....
> Yes there were some that were better than others, but at least there were SEVERAL cookie cutter stat arrays you could chose from, and even go on to create better ones or unique ones. Now were stricken to ONE cookie cutter, that is EXACTLY the same for every player there is.
> Your delusional if you believe that this didn't add value to D2. Why do you think they had Tokens and Quests that allowed you to reset your stat points, and they were in demand! Because people liked adjusting their stat points over and over again.


I'm very, very, glad they removed stat customization from D3. As Jay Wilson stated it was a flawed system.

Customization for the sake of customization is not always good customization. D3 has way more viable builds than D2 did. In D2, to be viable in Hell, almost everyone put enough points into strength to wear gear then the rest into vitality. IMO, gems in D3 completely replace stat customization, for the better.

D3's method is far superior:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3811455085


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> No tokens where added to undo screw ups and redo your stats if you got better gear so you could optimize your stats even further.
> Here let me sum up how many builds you had in D2
> Strength: Enough for gear
> Dexterity: Enough for gear (if needed)
> Vitality: Rest
> Energy: Nothing
> Wow great costumization


That doesn't work for anything aside from casters.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> That doesn't work for anything aside from casters.


Doesn't even cover caster builds. Some use dex for max block, and an ES sorc would have no (added) life points and used mana points instead.

I wish I could take time off for d3







. I work at a small company and we couldn't handle it.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> That doesn't work for anything aside from casters.


This build applies for Barb, Sorc, Necro, Druid, Pally

Ok Amazon was a bit different put x in Dex and rest in Vit and some other build put in Dex for max block. Still all builds had only 1 way of putting the stats.

Soooooooo nope thats no customization.


----------



## [KOD[Redfox

Apologies if this has been asked before, I check the Diablo 3 FAQ and Diablo 3 Basic but i couldn't find an answer.

If I install Diablo 3 on 2 computers, will my single player character be available to both computers like WoW, or would I end up with 2 different single player games?

Thanks if someone could clear this up









Matt


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[KOD[Redfox*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before, I check the Diablo 3 FAQ and Diablo 3 Basic but i couldn't find an answer.
> If I install Diablo 3 on 2 computers, will my single player character be available to both computers like WoW, or would I end up with 2 different single player games?
> Thanks if someone could clear this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Everything is stored on blizzard's servers. Even monster AI, their stats, their drops, map randomization, etc.

The game is like 20% streamed to you as you play, this is to avoid people duping and hacking items. There is no "single player" characters, you are required to be online.. however you are not required to open your game to other players (or join other games).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[KOD[Redfox*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before, I check the Diablo 3 FAQ and Diablo 3 Basic but i couldn't find an answer.
> If I install Diablo 3 on 2 computers, will my single player character be available to both computers like WoW, or would I end up with 2 different single player games?
> Thanks if someone could clear this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Your characters are available from any computer with diablo 3 as long as you login to your bnet account.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[KOD[Redfox*
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before, I check the Diablo 3 FAQ and Diablo 3 Basic but i couldn't find an answer.
> If I install Diablo 3 on 2 computers, will my single player character be available to both computers like WoW, or would I end up with 2 different single player games?
> Thanks if someone could clear this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


There is no single player in this game its all online.
You're game will be stored online as far a i know so if both your computers have internet they will both have the same characters.
Hope this clears it up


----------



## [KOD[Redfox

Thanks for clearing that up guys! I knew an internet connection was required but I wasn't sure if it was just for DRM purposes, I was hoping everything would be stored on Blizzard servers.

+rep to all









Regards,
Matt


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[KOD[Redfox*
> 
> +rep to all


Good luck with that, 2 of the 3 people that helped you can't be repped.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Good luck with that, 2 of the 3 people that helped you can't be repped.


Hahaha
Does that mean all rep in mine


----------



## zoodecks

PM me your steam account name, real name, email address or profile url and I will add you to a (diablo III steam group still in development) testing this idea to see what people think about it.

again priority people that I myself definitely want to play a few games with are.

Waylo88
Zulli85
MkilBride
Onex
BoBoTheKlown
Murlocke
WBaS
Tchernobyl
RageofthePeon
Myrtl
Lisjak
The_Hairy_Yak
DoomDash
Crazy9000 not over 9000?
Copenhagen69
Firestorm1
GeorgvonFrank


----------



## kevindd992002

Where can I buy the cheapest D3 right now?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Where can I buy the cheapest D3 right now?


$59.99

Walmart
Gamestop
Target
Sears
KMart
Best Buy
Comp USA
Newegg
Tiger Direct


----------



## Nebel

You might want to check offgamers.com
That's where I buy all my game keys, they are generally much cheaper than the other places. Yes, it's also a gold selling site, but that does not bother me as they are very popular and legit and very cheap (years of experience here).
I did not buy Diablo 3 there though since I ordered a CE copy.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> You might want to check offgamers.com
> That's where I buy all my game keys, they are generally much cheaper than the other places. Yes, it's also a gold selling site, but that does not bother me as they are very popular and legit and very cheap (years of experience here).
> I did not buy Diablo 3 there though since I ordered a CE copy.


Remember that pretty much all of the cd key sites are a gray market, and aren't supposed to be selling the keys they have. There is a (small) possibility of loosing the key in the future.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> You might want to check offgamers.com
> That's where I buy all my game keys, they are generally much cheaper than the other places. Yes, it's also a gold selling site, but that does not bother me as they are very popular and legit and very cheap (years of experience here).
> I did not buy Diablo 3 there though since I ordered a CE copy.


Thanks. How much is the CE copy and where do I get it? I went to battlenet's website and it is down.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. How much is the CE copy and where do I get it? I went to battlenet's website and it is down.


1.What he referred was a CD-Key site, you can't get CE from them.
2. Offgamers is also $59.99

CE is $99.99, and currently sold out everywhere aside from people on eBay price gouging. Your best bet is to try Walmart at midnight, or Target the following morning.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> 1.What he referred was a CD-Key site, you can't get CE from them.
> 2. Offgamers is also $59.99
> CE is $99.99, and currently sold out everywhere aside from people on eBay price gouging. Your best bet is to try Walmart at midnight, or Target the following morning.


Oh I thought that's the same as digital copy, my bad. What I'm actually asking is where do I buy the digital copy of D3?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh I thought that's the same as digital copy, my bad. What I'm actually asking is where do I buy the digital copy of D3?


Battle.net


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Battle.net


But as I've mentioned, it's down?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But as I've mentioned, it's down?


Seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Seems to be working fine for me.


Well, the link is just not us.battle.net for buying a digital copy. Here's the correct link: https://us.battle.net/account/manage...et-a-game.html . Does it work for you?


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Remember that pretty much all of the cd key sites are a gray market, and aren't supposed to be selling the keys they have. There is a (small) possibility of loosing the key in the future.


Not sure what you mean by lose, since when you buy something you get a picture of a cd key which is visible on your offgamers account indefinitely.
Most of the stuff they sell is cheap, on top of not having to pay extra for the delivery like when you order a physical copy.
And as a bonus you get some store points and after few game key purchases you can redeem those points into credit and buy few gold coins for your favorite MMO game.
Yes I know, I'm lame


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by lose, since when you buy something you get a picture of a cd key which is visible on your offgamers account indefinitely.
> Most of the stuff they sell is cheap, on top of not having to pay extra for the delivery like when you order a physical copy.
> And as a bonus you get some store points and after few game key purchases you can redeem those points into credit and buy few gold coins for your favorite MMO game.
> Yes I know, I'm lame


He means that they can ban your cd key


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by lose, since when you buy something you get a picture of a cd key which is visible on your offgamers account indefinitely.
> Most of the stuff they sell is cheap, on top of not having to pay extra for the delivery like when you order a physical copy.
> And as a bonus you get some store points and after few game key purchases you can redeem those points into credit and buy few gold coins for your favorite MMO game.
> Yes I know, I'm lame


If steam finds out where the key came from, they will disable it. That is pretty rare though, you'd have to have an unrelated problem with your account and mention it to them. If you just say you took that pic and bought it in a store, I don't really see how they would know. I don't know if Blizzard even has any system set up to do that, so it may be even more unlikely... still, it's good for people to know the discounted keys are a bit shady before purchasing.


----------



## Nebel

Uh, Steam. I only use it to buy indie games, Torchlight, Terraria, etc. Those don't really exist on sites like Offgamers, and Steam doesn't really deal with MMO games. So it's all good








I bought at least 5-6 WoW keys from Offgamers, Tera, SW:TOR, etc. Just to name a few. Probably going to buy The Secret World and Guild Wars 2 from there, they have been working fine for me and I always preferred digital stuff since I see physical copies as junk. It's faster for me to download Diablo 3 for example than put its dvd into dvd drive, my computer case is behind my desk and I have to move it


----------



## Zulli85

~45 posts in 10 hours.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got another 6ish hours before I can go to bed. It's 5:22AM right now, changing sleep schedule sucks.
> D3 will probably be $60 even in 2013. D2 is still like $30, and it's 12 years old. You might find it going on sale for $50 or so every now and then, but not from the direct digital store.
> I took off 2 weeks.


That is pretty hardcore dude. I mean it is now just under a week until the game is released and you are already adjusting your sleep schedule? Damn.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> This may be a dumb question but Blizzards site is blocked at work -__- , "Games."
> Anyways, I know in the D3 beta that your stat points were automatically distributed, which I really had a problem with, is this going to be the same in the final version? Or will it change to allow the player to customize their stat points.
> I just think that's an imperative part of the game, and separates the good players from the noobs to a certain extent. I just think it would level the playing field far too much with them being auto assigned.


It is not changing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. Where is the cheapest place I can buy the D3 though?


You more than likely will not find it cheaper than $60 although I think it was Newegg that had it for $50 for a little while. Other than that don't expect a drop in price for literally a few years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> No tokens where added to undo screw ups and redo your stats if you got better gear so you could optimize your stats even further.
> Here let me sum up how many builds you had in D2
> Strength: Enough for gear
> Dexterity: Enough for gear (if needed)
> Vitality: Rest
> Energy: Nothing
> Wow great costumization


This. I was just playing the DII ladder reset with a Sorc and this is exactly how you build it. Enough strength to wear Skullder's, 0 dex, 0 energy, and every last point goes into vit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm very, very, glad they removed stat customization from D3. As Jay Wilson stated it was a flawed system.
> Customization for the sake of customization is not always good customization. D3 has way more viable builds than D2 did. In D2, to be viable in Hell, almost everyone put enough points into strength to wear gear then the rest into vitality. IMO, gems in D3 completely replace stat customization, for the better.
> D3's method is far superior:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3811455085


Agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> That doesn't work for anything aside from casters.


Not true. Also practically EVERY caster went this build and you know how many sorcs there are in the average game. Of 8 players in any 1 random game 4 or 5 of them are probably sorcs if not more than that. Of course there are the rare people who do something different like max block sorc but come on. 99.99% of sorcs do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Doesn't even cover caster builds. Some use dex for max block, and an ES sorc would have no (added) life points and used mana points instead.
> I wish I could take time off for d3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I work at a small company and we couldn't handle it.


Those builds are few and far between. The vast majority put like 350 stat points into vitality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> There is no single player in this game its all online.
> You're game will be stored online as far a i know so if both your computers have internet they will both have the same characters.
> Hope this clears it up


To be clear, it is entirely online but you can still play by yourself which might as well be single player.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. How much is the CE copy and where do I get it? I went to battlenet's website and it is down.


$100 but I doubt you will find one at this point. You might get lucky though if you call around.

Hooray for the number of posts since I last visited this thread.


----------



## JorundJ

I'm very happy that I'm a freelancer now, else I'd probably have to quit my job..









btw, just voted in the poll, so little monk love? I absolutely loved it in the beta, freaking fast, teleporting, and a good mix of bashing and magic. Anyone point me out some negatives because I missed it!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Those builds are few and far between. The vast majority put like 350 stat points into vitality.
> To be clear, it is entirely online but you can still play by yourself which might as well be single player.
> $100 but I doubt you will find one at this point. You might get lucky though if you call around.
> Hooray for the number of posts since I last visited this thread.


Hammerdin was one of the most popular builds, and you'd have to be a crazy person to not use max block







. Any pally build really, since Holy shield makes you not need a huge amount of stat points.

IDK why I'm arguing though since I think the removal of the assignable stats was a good move now that I know more about it xD


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

So I think Murlocke will be the most hard core D3 OCN member haha.


----------



## kevindd992002

I just found out that for SEA countries Blizzard sells the digital copy of D3 at 90SGD which is around 70USD







Is there any other way for me to buy the digital copy that is 60USD only?

What is the disadvantage of buying just the cdkey from offgamers.com?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

I'm so excited for this release I can't stand it. It's torture. I just read the whole article about the stat point modifiers and I *suppose* it will be a good thing. 6 more days


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ*
> 
> btw, just voted in the poll, so little monk love? I absolutely loved it in the beta, freaking fast, teleporting, and a good mix of bashing and magic. Anyone point me out some negatives because I missed it!


They can't use bows and crossbows?









This reminded me to ask if anyone knew if dodge would let you have a chance to dodge magic attacks as well as physical. On the character customization post, it says "Dodge gives a % chance to avoid damage altogether." That statement seems like it could mean both magic and physical or it could only be talking about physical.

If Monks can dodge magic attacks, ohh the fun of stacking dex and getting the 100% dex to armor passive.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just found out that for SEA countries Blizzard sells the digital copy of D3 at 90SGD which is around 70USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other way for me to buy the digital copy that is 60USD only?
> What is the disadvantage of buying just the cdkey from offgamers.com?


Try loading up their U.S. site. If that doesn't work then they must have some kind of location detection enabled, if that's the case then there's a work around. VPN into North America and try accessing the site again, you'll be able to buy the game for $60 like everyone else here.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> They can't use bows and crossbows?


What part of teleporting did you miss?









Interesting question tho, dodging magic would be quite outstanding!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hammerdin was one of the most popular builds, and you'd have to be a crazy person to not use max block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any pally build really, since Holy shield makes you not need a huge amount of stat points.
> IDK why I'm arguing though since I think the removal of the assignable stats was a good move now that I know more about it xD


Haha yeah I hear ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So I think Murlocke will be the most hard core D3 OCN member haha.


Maybe but I plan on sinking a LOT of hours into DIII. The problem though is that the servers go live 3AM eastern and I may be moving within a few weeks after release. Kind of a busy time for me haha.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes you can pre-download even though you are getting a physical copy, that's what I did. I pre-ordered the CE and on the 15th all I will have to do is pop in the cdkey in the installer that I already downloaded and I'll be good to go.


It sounds like the game will install without a key on the 14th, and you'll just need to add the key to your Battle.net account.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> It sounds like the game will install without a key on the 14th, and you'll just need to add the key to your Battle.net account.


Hm that would make sense, you're probably right. At any rate you can still pre-download even if you are getting a physical copy. Should be a bit faster than popping in the CD. It'll also be nice to get the release day patch ahead of time. Hoping that there won't be any hang ups on the 15th!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Haha yeah I hear ya.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So I think Murlocke will be the most hard core D3 OCN member haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but I plan on sinking a LOT of hours into DIII. The problem though is that the servers go live 3AM eastern and I may be moving within a few weeks after release. Kind of a busy time for me haha.
Click to expand...

All I'm saying is if you change your sleeping schedule a week prior to release and have the next 2 weeks after release off, you plan to get some SERIOUS time in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> All I'm saying is if you change your sleeping schedule a week prior to release and have the next 2 weeks after release off, you plan to get some SERIOUS time in.


I wish I could do that







. At the end of those two weeks, you're going to be way further into the game then almost anyone else.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> All I'm saying is if you change your sleeping schedule a week prior to release and have the next 2 weeks after release off, you plan to get some SERIOUS time in.


No I know, he is definitely the most hardcore at least for the release. Lets see how long he is going to be playing though; I know he is also excited for GW2. I have no intentions to play any other game for a long, long time. The only thing that I might play once in a while is Dota 2 if I need a break from DIII for a couple hours but that won't be happening for months after release.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wish I could do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At the end of those two weeks, you're going to be way further into the game then almost anyone else.


Me too. It is just too busy a time for me to be that dedicated at release. This is marathon and not a sprint.







That being said I wish I could play it for a week straight with no sleep and no breaks haha.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is there any disadvantage of buying a CDKEY (battle net account actually) from a reseller and then just downloading the game with that same account?


----------



## zoodecks

Thanks to all of those who's replied with their steam ID's of some form. I've left it for a while to get the numbers up a bit b4 I sent out the steam group invitations, getting to that part now, people who are interested in joining a diablo III steam group, pm me your steam account name, email, or steam page url and ill send out some more invites.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is there any disadvantage of buying a CDKEY (battle net account actually) from a reseller and then just downloading the game with that same account?


I guess not as long as it is a legit account and key etc. I don't know if that would be breaking Blizzard's EULA though.


----------



## McAlberts

Best friends work hours 7am - 3pm
My work hours normally 3 - 9:30pm

This is the only guy I know who will be picking up D3, we both took off for release but after that, we might manage 2 hours tops before he has to hit the hay.

Due to my schedule, I will be playing 10pm - 3am est on a normal work week. Looking to fill the void of players, not with randoms, but with some of you fine characters here at OCN.

P.S. 21 and I have a mic, would prefer a mature group, not some 13 year old's screaming "mom, more hotpockets"!

see you all soon







looking forward to it!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Does D3 have some sort of intergrated chat? if not can we get a vent or TS going? obviously we would need a channel per game though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> Best friends work hours 7am - 3pm
> My work hours normally 3 - 9:30pm
> This is the only guy I know who will be picking up D3, we both took off for release but after that, we might manage 2 hours tops before he has to hit the hay.
> Due to my schedule, I will be playing 10pm - 3am est on a normal work week. Looking to fill the void of players, not with randoms, but with some of you fine characters here at OCN.
> P.S. 21 and I have a mic, would prefer a mature group, not some 13 year old's screaming "mom, more hotpockets"!
> see you all soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to it!


Would've been perfect when I was working my old schedule, 3-11pm. I switched to working 5am-1pm. That was a rough first week xD.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Does D3 have some sort of intergrated chat? if not can we get a vent or TS going? obviously we would need a channel per game though.


It has text chat but it does not have voice chat, at least not at the moment. The social features of Blizzard's recent games are really lacking although I did read an article about how clan support may be coming to DIII. Hoping that they will have full blown guild and chat features eventually.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Does D3 have some sort of intergrated chat? if not can we get a vent or TS going? obviously we would need a channel per game though.


Don't you have to have a server for Vent or TS? I just use Skype.

We'll figure something out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea I can't wait for d3. I do need some people to play with though lol


----------



## importflip

They just released the Wrath short on the reveal site. Pretty good.


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone know the easiest way to add people on b.net without being in game with them?


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Would've been perfect when I was working my old schedule, 3-11pm. I switched to working 5am-1pm. That was a rough first week xD.


Yeah, I would love to get back on some normal hours, Retail is a bummer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Don't you have to have a server for Vent or TS? I just use Skye.
> We'll figure something out.


Yes Vent, TS, Mumble all require servers. I set up a mumble for a couple of friends and loved it. But when it is just one person, skype is what we use.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Don't you have to have a server for Vent or TS? I just use Skye.
> We'll figure something out.


I have a Vent server that I pay for that has 25 or 30 user slots. We don't come near that user cap and we could certainly use it for DIII if you guys would like to.


----------



## fatlardo

Do you guys think it will run with no issues on launch day? I ask because I want to either take launch day off, or the following day. But if there are issues, dunno if it is worth taking any days off. LMK what you guys think? I'm a D3 freak I know! hahahhaha


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Do you guys think it will run with no issues on launch day? I ask because I want to either take launch day off, or the following day. But if there are issues, dunno if it is worth taking any days off. LMK what you guys think? I'm a D3 freak I know! hahahhaha


I'm thinking it will be just fine. You can install the game on the 14th, the day before release, and also update it with the release day patch. All you have to do is login midnight PDT and start playing. However Blizzard did say that you might get error 37 when trying to login but just keep trying. You will get in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Do you guys think it will run with no issues on launch day? I ask because I want to either take launch day off, or the following day. But if there are issues, dunno if it is worth taking any days off. LMK what you guys think? I'm a D3 freak I know! hahahhaha


I would take the day after off, I bet there will be some issues on launch.


----------



## zoodecks

Starting a google spreadsheet for players and battletags. is there anything else you guyz think we should include in it, perhaps favored class, level, play style, avalability. once were set on the field for it ill get people to either fill them out? or pm me the info? hows that part work.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I have a Vent server that I pay for that has 25 or 30 user slots. We don't come near that user cap and we could certainly use it for DIII if you guys would like to.


'

Yes please







.

That spreadsheet I don't think is working. Throw a Steam column on there as well.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> They just released the Wrath short on the reveal site. Pretty good.


Seriously? Anime? Damn, what a waste of my time.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Do you guys think it will run with no issues on launch day? I ask because I want to either take launch day off, or the following day. But if there are issues, dunno if it is worth taking any days off. LMK what you guys think? I'm a D3 freak I know! hahahhaha


It'll probably run on the first day but there may be some small maintenance issues. Main reason I'm taking the day off is so I can receive my package from Amazon. Don't want my CE to have to be delivered the next day or sit out in the sun all day.


----------



## Nebel

Hmm I just heard from one of the largest game retailers in Sweden (Webhallen) that they have a deal with Blizzard to make sure Diablo 3 & CE copies arrive on May 15. I'm not very happy with those news, since the servers are coming online at 00:01 and I'll have to wait at least until noon for my copy








I hope she's just not well informed :x


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> Hmm I just heard from one of the largest game retailers in Sweden (Webhallen) that they have a deal with Blizzard to make sure Diablo 3 & CE copies arrive on May 15. I'm not very happy with those news, since the servers are coming online at 00:01 and I'll have to wait at least until noon for my copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she's just not well informed :x


Were you expecting to get it the day before? Release day delivery always means on release day, whenever the courier delivers. Usually you'll be playing it a lot later then online downloaders and people who preorder at a store staying open till midnight.

That's why I sold my copy I preorderd off amazon to my sister and got myself one direct from blizzard. Won't make a big difference I guess since I'm working all morning and I could probably pick it up anywhere on the way home lol.


----------



## zoodecks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&output=html&widget=true

Please use this link to add your info to the spreadsheet. the OP will take this and add it to the front page later, maybe 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE#gid=0

It will only update when you close the spreadsheet page and refresh this one.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

If it is, I'm not able to update it...


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> If it is, I'm not able to update it...


Its because you are from Oregon and hug trees








JK I am not able to edit it, or I just don't know how to do it.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm thinking it will be just fine. You can install the game on the 14th, the day before release, and also update it with the release day patch. All you have to do is login midnight PDT and start playing. However Blizzard did say that you might get error 37 when trying to login but just keep trying. You will get in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would take the day after off, I bet there will be some issues on launch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> It'll probably run on the first day but there may be some small maintenance issues. Main reason I'm taking the day off is so I can receive my package from Amazon. Don't want my CE to have to be delivered the next day or sit out in the sun all day.


Thanks all! I probably will take Wednesday the 16th off then! Wooooohoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Were you expecting to get it the day before? Release day delivery always means on release day, whenever the courier delivers. Usually you'll be playing it a lot later then online downloaders and people who preorder at a store staying open till midnight.
> That's why I sold my copy I preorderd off amazon to my sister and got myself one direct from blizzard. Won't make a big difference I guess since I'm working all morning and I could probably pick it up anywhere on the way home lol.


Actually, it is a surprise not to get the game at least a day before. I know in many WoW cases the copies were sent to arrive before release date. I figured it won't be different for Diablo 3.


----------



## ZaG

Hey guys add me I would love to play with the community @ launch!

Recon775


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Its because you are from Oregon and hug trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK I am not able to edit it, or I just don't know how to do it.


If anything I would have super spreadsheet abilities because it is saving the need for a paper document to be created, Silly person.

On a side note completely unrelated and most likely make this post get deleted by a mod. I think I have found the reason Koreans are super-gamers. (I just thought of that and thought it was funny, I didn't have that in mind before I decided to post it here.) Stamina pills.

This wreaks of a 3 letter acronym starting with W and ending in F.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Please use this link to add your info to the spreadsheet. the OP will take this and add it to the front page later, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE#gid=0
> 
> It will only update when you close the spreadsheet page and refresh this one.


Ok so for some reason it only added some of the information I put in the spreadsheet. I also think there is no reason for DPS/Tank/Support etc as all D3 classes are meant to be DPS









EDIT: Now all the information is in there. I'm guessing it only allows 1 person to editing the document at a time.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Its because you are from Oregon and hug trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK I am not able to edit it, or I just don't know how to do it.












In interest of spreading some Oregon love, here are two pics I took yesterday on my last trip of the season for snowboarding. The Glacier is actually open all year long but is closed to the general public for the most part.

Here is one from Timberline's parking lot.



And if you follow the lift all the way to the top in that picture, you can see where I took this one from.



This is from the south side of the mountain at approximately 9,000 feet. The mountain in the distance in Mt. Jefferson (about 55 miles away) and you can actually see another just to the left of it which is one of the three sisters (about 100 miles away).

Yesterday I actually drove from Corvallis at 5 am to Salem, worked from 7 am to 10:45 then had a coworker come in and cover for me, Drove up to Timberline and snowboarded for a few hours then went all the way back to Corvallis to drop the person I picked up off, then back to Salem all in my trusty 01 Honda Civic coupe







. That's my show and tell for the day.


----------



## Nethermir

not sure if this was already posted here. a 7-minute~ish animated short showing the battle between the angels and diablo.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> not sure if this was already posted here. a 7-minute~ish animated short showing the battle between the angels and diablo.


That was bada$$!! Does the CE come with the complete story?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> That was bada$$!! Does the CE come with the complete story?


Pretty sure it doesn't.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/services/collectors-edition/


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Yeah that was a pretty epic video.


----------



## Schnitter

^ yeah I watched it. Why did they go Anime on that? I am dissapointed.


----------



## WBaS

Also note that if you missed creating a banner for any class, they are all open right now to unlock their respective exclusive in game sigils.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5378825/All_Mark_of_Valor_Sigils_Now_Unlocked-5_8_2012#blog


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Also note that if you missed creating a banner for any class, they are all open right now to unlock their respective exclusive in game sigils.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5378825/All_Mark_of_Valor_Sigils_Now_Unlocked-5_8_2012#blog


Cheers mate.


----------



## Bobotheklown

On the topic of voice chat, I'd suggest Dolby Axon.

It's free and you can setup permanent chat rooms that you invite your friends list within the client to.

Works like a charm for my group of friends.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> On the topic of voice chat, I'd suggest Dolby Axon.
> It's free and you can setup permanent chat rooms that you invite your friends list within the client to.
> Works like a charm for my group of friends.


Looks good, I'll DL it when I get home. Thanks!!


----------



## Murlocke

I'm not that hardcore, I work from home which means I can adjust my hours as I please.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm not that hardcore, I work from home which means I can adjust my hours as I please.


Same


----------



## waylo88

That Dolby Axon program seems pretty cool. I think it'd work well with what we're trying to do.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> That Dolby Axon program seems pretty cool. I think it'd work well with what we're trying to do.


Indeed. Ever since we found out about haven't gone back to vent since.

Granted the sound quality isn't as great as some of the vent servers out there, it gets the job done.


----------



## Murlocke

I still prefer Mumble as it has the best audio, hands down, of all the programs to my ears. It also has pretty much 0ms delay, unlike Vent.

It was $12 for me to get a 2 year 5 person server, pretty dang cheap... and you really don't need more than 5 slots for D3.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I still prefer Mumble as it has the best audio, hands down, of all the programs to my ears. It also has pretty much 0ms delay, unlike Vent.
> It was $12 for me to get a 2 year 5 person server, pretty dang cheap... and you really don't need more than 5 slots for D3.


Well, I'm pretty sure there are more than five people here who would like to play and or connect. I love Mumble, but I don't think it'd really be convenient to pay for a server. That Dolby program has the ability to just make friends lists (AKA add all the people from here), then you can coordinate who wants to play with who and send out chat invites. Its actually pretty cool.


----------



## Bobotheklown

New interview, don't think anyone has posted it:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4888508999


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Inferno is balanced to never be trivial, even with the best gear available. If players find it trivial, Blizzard will be "paying attention".
- Battletags, rather than characters names, will be seen in game. However, characters names will be used with questing.
- Jay Wilson corrected himself on Nephalem Valor. He stated that it "kicks in at 60, regardless of difficulty level instead of just being in Inferno."
- In response to a question about rolling a barbarian and monk for the first run in hardcore mode, he gave them a 37.4% chance of beating Hell.
- Jason Bender stated that you can "craft inferno gear, but it takes a lot of components to make that gear".
- Gems can be used in weapons, weapons, and a variety of armor slots.
- A player can sell items in the RMAH without having money in their account.
- When asked about the current UI skill set up, they said that they believed the current set up was helpful for newer players. They also eluded to Elective Mode for more advanced players.
- Legendary/Set items always have unique art, stats, names, and flavor text.
- Jay stated that the top three tiers of items ONLY drop in Inferno.
- Legendary items are dropped based on the level of the monster or chest. There are several at the max level which can only be found in Inferno.
- Jay Wilson is not "opposed to dueling". However it is "not a priority for us right now. We want to focus on our team-based arena mode right now."
- Bosses appear in all difficulties, however there are unique monsters which only appear in certain difficulties. There are a number of rare/champion affixes that don't show up until you reach later difficulties.
- Kevin Martens stated that, "there are rumors of secret things being secretly secreted somewhere secret."








- When asked if one could follow the treasure goblins in the portal to a secret area, Kevin responded with, "One wonders where they go."
- Jay Wilson corrected himself by saying, "we drop gems up to tier 8".
- Nephalem Valor goes away if you respec, but that isn't based upon the act."
- Magic find is averaged across the party.
- On the topic of rushing, Jay Wilson stated that, "a higher level character can help you jump past content within a difficulty, but you get greatly diminished XP. We have hard level requirements for difficulty levels, so no rushing there."
- When asked about PvP becoming an eSport, Jay stated, "We don't want Diablo 3 to become an eSport. It's okay to have PvP just for fun. Our focus is PvE game, and we want it there."
- Kevin stated that it will take a fine balance between your play style, your DPS, and your survivability stats to beat Inferno.
- Stun duration has been reduced for hell/inferno.
- Jason stated, "We like sharing cool stats with the community, but no specifics yet on what they will be."



The ridiculously long full transcript at http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-iii-developer-chat-at-best-buy-2#more-19084


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kyle-BBY: Welcome to the Diablo III Developer Chat new arrivals! We'll be getting started in a few more minutes. Get your questions ready!

Guest-74: When the option is selected to list things in the auction house for a real dollar value selling price, does that money go to the seller or Blizzard?
Jay Wilson: We charge a $1 dollar service fee, or 15% for commodities. The remainder of the sale price goes to the seller.

Guest-20: With some information out (may or maynot be correct) about how hard monsters hit in Inferno, will WD pets still be viable?
Jay Wilson: Yes, pets scale pretty well in inferno. You do have to refresh them, but they are useful for tanking mobs.

Guest-228: What was the hardest thing you had to cut from the game due to time/prodcution constraints?
Jason Regier: For me, it was PvP. I had a ton of fun playing it against folks at BlizzCon, but it just wasn't ready for prime time yet.

Guest-106: Will there be anyway to share the wings I get in the Collector's Edition with friends?
Jason Bender: Those are just for you, but you can apply them to as many of your characters as you like.

Guest-26: Has anyone from the internal testing found a legendary item yet? Also, when are the stats for the legendaries going to be released?
Jason Regier: I got one during testing, and when it dropped, I jumped up and cheered. It was awesome!

Guest-25: Can you explain us about the bossfights? Will they be like Diablo 2 where the bosses had a fixed number of abilities and they just used them, or it will be more like WoW where the bosses have phases with different abilities and the scenery/positioning its crucial in the fight.
Jay Wilson: Depends on the boss. Some have a set number of abilities, some have phases. Most are a little more complex than Diablo II.

Guest-157: I will like to start of by saying the game is looking amazing so far, and I'm new to Diablo. Can you use the WASD keys for movement or just the left click on the mouse?
Jason Regier: Basic control in Diablo 3 is very simple. Just click to move, and click on monsters to attack them.
Jay Wilson: We don't support WASD for movement. We don't think it feels good as a movement scheme from an isometric view.

tomt610: Will you make inferno difficulty easier if people will start telling you that you made it too hard and they cannot beat it, even that it is beatable at this point? Cause I remember in 90s games required skill to beat them and it would be nice to have at least one that kind of game at this point, without life regenerating itself etc.
Jason Bender: Inferno isn't for everyone. We would like to keep it as challenging as possible. Also, don't forget Hardcore mode. That's retro-hard!

Guest-70: How many times was the codebase rewritten over the years or was reuse pretty standard?
Kevin Martens: We've spent a lot of time and energy getting the servers to be as prepared as possible. The big stress test during the beta was very helpful (thanks for all who participated). We'll have a big support team standing by at launch.

Guest-251: What was your inspiration for the Wizard?
Jay Wilson: We were inspired by old school pen and paper RPG's. We wanted a magic user who could control time, disentegrate, cast illusions, etc.

Guest-36: Do you have plans to implement the Necromancer or druid at any point in the future?
Jay Wilson: Any future classes we do are shrouded in mystery (insert scary ghost sounds).

Guest-283: what are the plans for launch day, are the servers prepared for the work load that is coming?
Kevin Martens: We've spent a lot of time and energy getting the servers to be as prepared as possible. The big stress test during the beta was very helpful (thanks for all who participated). We'll have a big support team standing by at launch.

Guest-728: when you want to play with a friend who is much lower level than you, are you stuck playing the furthest ACT or DIFFICULTY they have achieved?
Jason Bender: They can jump in to your game at a higher level (up to the highest difficulty they've achieved), even though they might miss story points. If the lower level player creates the game you will be limited to their story progress. You're not limited by ACT, but you are limited by DIFFICULTY.

Guest-253: What was the funniest / most awesome bug you discovered during the development of Diablo 3?
Jason Bender: Funniest bug? We accidentally had an event that summoned 5 treasure goblins at one time. It was great seeing people scramble to chase them as they ran in different directions. Serious chaos!
Kevin Martens: Perhaps a little less funny than awesome but I had an skeleton summoner with a bug with no limit on the number of skeletons and I went to a meeting, came back an the monitor was entirely filled with skeletons. I killed them all with a leap attack

Guest-56: Besides PvP, do you have any plans on adding additional content to Diablo?
Jay Wilson: To Guest-56 Nothing solid at this point.

Guest-25: Will the game have support for clans/guilds at release? if not, is something its being considered to be added in the future? I remember in Diablo 2 we had to create new characters to add the clan's tag.
Jay Wilson: No plans at this time.

Guest-23: I have had troubles with the FPS in the beta with my pretty decent upper class notebook, especially when bigger waves of monsters where on the screen? Has the FPS been optimized for notebook users for release since beta?
Jason Regier: It's hard to say without knowing more about your particular configuration. We work really closely with our hardware compatibility department to make sure that lots of people have a great experience with D3, and we're always looking to make performance better.

Guest-236: If i am higher level then my freinds and want to play with them, will there be any kind of handicap? for example will they get less exp
Jason Bender: There is an XP penalty for killing monsters too high/low in level relative to your character. It scales based on your level, so at lower levels you can fight a broader range of creatures. This is good because player levels tend to be farther apart earlier in the game.

Guest-389: In the beta I had a hard time determining how much damage a spell did. I later learned that if I held ctrl and moused over a spell it gave me a percentage. Has any changes been made to make actually spell damage info more accessible?
Jay Wilson: You can set more advanced tooltips to permanently display so you don't need to hold down CTRL. I do feel these could be more accurate in displaying the exact damage you're doing, and we may improve it in the future.

Guest-261: Due to the amount of time it must take to produce the cinematics, how does that influence/affect a more iterative game design process?
Kevin Martens: The cinematics team is very, very good at working with us to identify the moments of a cinematic that are most prone to change and leaving those to the last possible moment. There is seldom an issue that we can't change with a line change or a simple new shot. The process and time limits have not been much of a problem at all.

Guest-278: I know that Diablo3 is a click-to-move type game, but for sufferers of Carpel Tunnel Syndrome, it can be very painful to click that much. Is controller support available in the future, if not, can players use applications such as Xpadder for use with controllers on the computer?
Jason Bender: Right-click drive mode allows you to automatically attack while moving when you hold the right mouse button down instead of clicking. Several of us use this to reduce clicks. (You can imagine how many times we've clicked in the process of making the game!)

Guest-217: Are the end of the act bosses still going to be the enemies with the highest drop rates for the most sought after gear resulting in "Baal Runs" being the best way to gear up, or will you encourage players to scour the map looking for rarespawns and giving them a higher drop rate instead
Jay Wilson: We have a new system called "Nephalem Valor" that encourages you to kill randomly placed rares and champions. When you do, you get a stacking buff that increases your gold and magic find, and increases the drops on bosses. This makes it most beneficial to play through random content, then go fight bosses.

Guest-224: Say for example that I am playing a high level character, but I want to play with my friend who only has a low level character. Will me joining his game ruin the experience for him because I could just blast through the content and make it too easy for him?
Jay Wilson: You could blast him through the content, but his XP will be greatly diminished to the point that it's not very beneficial for your low level friend&#8230;unless he likes spoilers. But that's what Youtube is for.

Guest-302: In regards to internal testing, did any of you try out a completely ridiculous build and manage to make it work in a later difficulty?
Kevin Martens: We spend a lot of time trying out "wacky" builds like melee Wizards or pet-less Witch Doctors and it is a fun, often challenging way to play. We often find ourselves changing a skill or two when we get stuck on a particular elite monster and sequence. Or more likely, we get tempted into to trying a completely different build when we get some particularly awesome piece of equipment. Melee wizard example above is a good one-I was playing recently with a typical mix of ranged spells and found a big bad-**bleep** sword that had such great stats, I changed my build to a melee wizard just to try out the sword.

Guest-352: How much does the difficulty and greater item quality drop change when your buddy enters the world to play with you?
Jay Wilson: Depends on the difficulty level you are playing in. I can't remember 'exact' numbers, though. It hovers around doubling monster health per player, but there are other variables as well.

Guest-65: What happeneds after i beat inferno mode? P.S I LOVE YOU GUYS AWESOME JOB WITH THE GAME!
Jason Regier: I'm pretty sure Jay comes to your house and gives you a big hug.

Guest-249: Hey guys, what are the best moments you have from development time?
Jason Bender: Blizzcon was super-motivating. Also it's fun when we have hours long discussions about crazy design ideas, then see the exact same arguments happen on the forums.
Jason Regier: For me, one of the best moments was seeing hundreds of people playing the game for the first time at BlizzCon. The response was fantastic! I can't wait for the public to finally play the full game.

Guest-347: Bashiok stated that the display of BattleTags in games was a bug. Today Lylirra said that it wasn't. So is this a bug or not? If not then what exactly is the point of character names at all?
Jay Wilson: It's not a bug, it is supposed to be displayed in game. We felt showing the Battle Tag was an essential element to identifying your friends and didn't want players displayed with different names in different situations. The purpose of character names is to help the player identify their characters in the case they have multiple of the same class and for extended presence.

Guest-632: In diablo 2 as you got further into NM and **bleep** the areas became much bigger. Will the same happen with the later difficulties of Diablo 3? I remember Durance of Hate level 3 normal vs **bleep** and having a huge area difference.
Kevin Martens: The areas do not get bigger in later difficulties and it hasn't impacted the fun at all. Bigger does not equal better in level design, in the vast majority of cases. We've concentrated much more on the second-to-second challenge and item rewards for higher difficulty playthroughs.

Guest-509: Can you keep teleporting if you are under 1 second, using the wormhole rune on the wizard?
Jay Wilson: You can teleport as many times as the animation will allow in the time before the cooldown is triggered.

Guest-351: My question is&#8230;.. So if inferno has its own gear tiers Act1 - Act4 will all the normal thru **bleep** gear end up being trash or will some items end up being good way past their level unique items?? Thanks in advance .
Jason Bender: You'll need to gear up for a while prior to Inferno, so He|| gear will still be valuable for a while. Inferno ramps harshly, though, so you'll need to farm early inferno to handle late inferno. There is a point where gear becomes useless, but a perfectly rolled rare or legendary item can last a long time if it has the affixes you need. Don't forget crafting components, too. Old items can be used to crafter better ones.

Guest-519: is there a way to switch weapons quickly on the run? (As we did with Diablo 2 by pressing "W") ?
Jay Wilson: No. In polling players this seemed to primarily be used to hot swap to high magic find weapons right before a boss died, which didn't seem like great gameplay to encourage.

Guest-552: Is there any customization to the character when making a character at the start screen? Also is there any customization later in the the game?
Jay Wilson: You can also use dyes to customize gear, and even hide pieces of gear that have good stats that you don't like the look of.
Jason Regier: At the starting screen, no. But within the game, there's a huge number of combinations of items and skills to choose from. Those choices really make your character unique.

Guest-367: Was anyone in the internal test team able to beat the fourth difficulty of the game ? If not what is the reason for that ?
Kevin Martens: No one has beaten Inferno.

Guest-415: Will third party programs that collect data about how much loot/gold is dropped where and when be allowed to use?
Jason Regier: Using 3rd party programs like those is against the terms of use.

Talen: Many Beta Testers have conserns about the text size of the user interface being either to small, or to large.Do you have any plans at this time to introduce scaling o accessability options for the User Interface and Item Stat Text ?
Jay Wilson: Not at this time. Every feature has development cost. If there is demand for something like this we'll weigh it against other features we could add to the game. We did, however, increase font size late in the Beta.

Guest-366: For the Witch Doctor, with Zombie Handler and Circle of Life passives, are you able to go well beyond having 4 summoned dogs on the field at once or is there some sort of cap?
Jason Bender: 4 is the max for dogs. You can get up to your max nyumber of dogs with a variety of skills (beyond just summoning them), which is good if they're dying a lot in higher difficulties, but that doesn't break the cap.

Guest-335: Developers: Which act is your favorite to play through?
Jason Bender: I like Act 3. Because&#8230; er&#8230; *SPOILERS*!
Kevin Martens: Interesting question as that actually changes for me based on the difficulty. I like Act 3 on normal just because of certain battle sequences (no spoilers!!!) but like Act 2 on Nightmare because the bump in difficulty there is a fun challenge for me.
Jay Wilson: Don't ask me to pick my favorite child.

Guest-248: So I read that we can make a new characters in other regions other than our own, will we be able to copy a character over to that region or will we have to start a new one to play with our overseas friends?
Jason Regier: You will have to start a new one.

Guest-617: Did you find it difficult to convince others (Co-Wokers - Players) that a stat system wasn't very fun and just a math game? And also, was it easy to convince others that a skill system that was developed around experimentation would be more fun than a Diablo 2 system of constantly re-rolling? (I love the skill system lets me try whatever I want to try - I feel rewarded for experimenting. I feel more games should have this type of system.)
Jay Wilson: Yes, it was difficult.

Guest-847: What is the highest gem level that we can expect to drop?
Jay Wilson: Tier 5 gems are the highest that drop.

Guest-505: Beyond what we have already seen and the sets in Inferno, how many unique weapons and armor sets can we expect to see in D3? Will more be added? (outstanding job so far!)
Jason Bender: We have a ton of cool ideas that we would like to do. A bunch are in the works, but I can't yet say when they'll be ready for you. (The art team loves making these.)

Guest-807: Will there be the option to change the strength of the monsters by pretending to have more players in a game? Like in D2?
Jay Wilson: Not at release. With the challenge level of Inferno we did not see this as necessary.

Guest-2444: Will Melee Wizards be Viable in **bleep** Mode?
Kevin Martens: For difficulty modes: certainly, the challenge will be harder in later difficulty modes. But really, this question points to a cool point of depth/awesomeness in our system. With the right gear and some practice, melee wizard will be viable-maybe barely but still. For Hardcore Mode: Again, with the right gear, maybe, but it is a risky thing to try. Let me know how you do

Guest-906: are the angels wings from the CE, an emote thing? or is it like an item you can trigger on and off? also is there a cooldown on them?
Jason Bender: They're linked to a 1×1 item that goes in the inventory, but you can put them in your stash. You can click your wings to turn them on and off. There's no limit to how many times you can use them.
Jason Bender: (Also no cooldown on the wings.)

Guest-128: Is there a separate appearance for the female barb when she goes berserker mode (the ability for 15 sec that you unlock at lvl 30)and how does she looks like can we not have a picture or something because we only see the male.
Jason Regier: Yes, she looks different.

Guest-523: Do bosses get more abilities through the difficulties to make them harder or do they just have scaling dmg and life? ie. in nightmare, he||, and inferno. Also, does Nephalem Valor only apply in Inferno?
Jay Wilson: Not really. We have a couple cases, but they are mild enough that I'd say overall no. Bosses mainly scale in stats. And yes, Nephalem Valor is Inferno only.

Guest-393: The new skill menu has been highly discussed by a large group of players awaiting Diablo III, and there has been much criticism (Despite it being an improvement over the early beta skill UI). Will there be further changes or did we see a finalized version of that system in the last patch of the beta?
Jay Wilson: Other than polish-oriented improvements (of which I can't recall which made Beta and which didn't) the skill system is basically unchanged from the final one that appeared in Beta.

Guest-347: Thank you for answering my first question. How far back does the behind the scenes in the CE cover? Does it cover any early D3 development or does it only cover the past couple years? Any word on when we can expect the web API for D3 or at least more information on it?
Jason Bender: The behind-the-scenes talks about all kinds of crazy stuff, so there should be some good history in there for you. Not sure about the API.

Guest-446: Will certain areas in Diablo 3 have different treasure classes like they did in Diablo 2 for finding higher items or does it just come down to how far you have progressed into the game and is there a diminishing effect of the amount of mf your character can have eg. like a mf cap?
Jay Wilson: I don't really know how to answer the treasure class one, lots of areas have different treasure classes but we try to make areas relatively equal depending on challenge and monster level. MF is not capped, though.

Smeet: With Diablo 2, enemies in **bleep** difficulty almost all recieved an immunity to one type of damage. Does this trend continue into Diablo 3, or are the enemies / affixes made threatening in different ways?
Jay Wilson: We do not use immunities as a monster affix. We focused more on powers that change up the monster's threat and challenge different classes in different ways.

Guest-351: LOVE YOU GUYS & D3!!! Thanks for the Answer Also BTW how does sharing MF with a group work and is that group % amp'd up by "Nephalem Valor"
Jason Bender: MF is an average of the group's MF rating, so everyone either contributes combat power or boosts the group's MF. Valor covers the party.

Guest-911: will I be able to have multiple keys on the same account IE: Collectors Edition and Standard? and are we able to use"Dual-Boxing" ?
Jason Regier: No, you can have one license attached to the account. Dual boxing isn't supported&#8230; you'll need to have multiple battle.net accounts.

Guest-561: How is Inferno difficulty being balanced as a sort of longterm endgame opportunity? Will characters struggle in inferno until they acquire really epic gear or is the aim for Inferno to always be very challenging even when characters are decked out? How does magic find gear play into the balance of being able to clear inferno (E.G. Being able to clear faster and safer vs wearing MF gear vs Nephalem Valor).
Kevin Martens: Inferno is balanced to never be trivial, even with the best gear. If some of you end up finding it trivial, we'll certainly be paying attention-good luck! Magic find gear vs. survivability gear works much like you think. You'll probably use MF gear when you are farming an area you know/think you can survive in and switch to survivability gear once you are trying to get further into a tough area.

Guest-776: Send: Do you think that assigning a very specific/distinct personality to each character was a good call? A lot of people seem to be thrown away from wizard for example, just because of his not so cool attitude. Or the not-so-badass grandpa witchdoctor (character wise). Thanks
Jay Wilson: Yes, we do think it was a good call. We think improving our game story by making the player characters active participants is worth the risk that a few players might get turned off by the choices for those characters. Without making this choice it weakens our story, and strong story is one of the most requested ways the community wanted us to improve Diablo.

Guest-545: Is it an accurate assessment to say that expansions would follow the inferno progression and have a few levels but significant gear upgrades. Or will it be more like a level cap increase with inferno-like content at the end?
Jason Bender: We're concentrating on a smooth launch right now. Next up after that: PVP!

Guest-401: Will there be a ladder and ladder-only items to keep Diablo 3 fresh for years to come? I know a lot of people still play Diablo 2, and were excited about the recent ladder reset.
Jay Wilson: Not currently. We'd prefer to find better ways to accomplish this. If we can't come up with something better we'd consider a ladder in the future. It's not a problem that needs to be solved right away.
DrowningRabbit: Speaking on Inferno mode, Blizzard has in the past made encounters like pre-patch C'Thun that were statistically impossible to finish. While that feat hasn't been repeated in World of Warcraft, is that a concern for Diablo 3′s Inferno mode bosses?
Kevin Martens: There are not statistically impossible bosses/challenges, at least not by design. There are extremely difficult moments in Inferno but I do think that people, with practice and gear, will be able to finish it. Let the race to end of Inferno begin on May 15th, everyone!

Guest-1326: Any plans for Lobby like Diablo 2?
Jason Bender: We support public chat channels, and we are always looking to improve the Battle.net service. It will evolve over time. (The trick is getting the chat gem working juuuuuuuuust right.) 
Jay Wilson: BTW, I said earlier that Nephalem Valor is only available in Inferno. This is incorrect. It kicks in at level 60, regardless of your difficulty level.

Guest-647: Hi Guys. Breathtaking work so far!, I wish you the best for the release!. My question would be how often can we expect to see new patches in terms game mechanics but also item stats in the span of perhaps one year?. Second question to Jay - will be rolling barb & monk combo for the first playthrough on hardcore, what would you say the chances are defeating **bleep**?
Jay Wilson: We'll patch as the game needs it. Predicting a timeframe isn't something we'd do now. For your second question, need more information. How good are you? I'll just guess. I think you personally have a 37.4% chance to beat Hell.

Guest-311: Can you implement a force Stop key (differing from force Stand Still), where pressing the key will stop all actions including movement and holding the key acts like force Stand Still? Finer movement controls will open up more mechanics!
Jason Bender: We always try to keep the controls streamlined where we can, but if there's a need for a new UI element we will surely consider it. No plans just yet on that particular item, though.

Guest-625: Why are the Monk's heals not scaled by stats? The monk can never improve healing with gear. By contrast, the Barbarian's heals scale with damage or max HP.
Jay Wilson: His heals scale with his level. They are powerful enough that we had concerns that if they scaled with gear they would be too good. Barb heals are personal, but Monk heals are group oriented, which is why they are handled differently.

Guest-303: I Feel that a Dota style pvp map / pvp game mode would be perfect for Diablo..any plans in the works?
Jay Wilson: That would be like making a whole new game inside our game. There are some parallels, but enough differences that I'd rather we focus on our core cooperative and PVE experiences.

Guest-1639: How large is D3 compared to D2? Will it take as long or longer to clear the game (excluding inferno)?
Kevin Martens: Length of the game varies greatly depending on play-style and randomness. Play-style means completist poke around in every corner type people vs. rush the main objectives people-big difference. Randomness affects the length because you could be walking through an area and roll a 2 level dungeon (10-15 minutes of gameplay) or a 30 second ambush event. Depending on what rolls, that can really change your length. But regardless, length isn't the concern in a game so focused on replayability. Not that the game short so much as that is not what the design challenge is.

Guest-785: Can you craft "inferno" level gear? if not what is the highest level gear you can craft?
Jason Bender: Yes, and it's awesome! It takes a lot of components to get to the best gear, though.

Guest-846: Are you concerned that the current Skill UI along with the Skill tab for cycling through skills has perhaps been too categorized and requires a potential excessive amount of cycling through to find things? Example: with the Demon Hunter, why not just have three categories with Hatred Generators, Spenders, and Discipline skills instead of how things are split up now? Isn't that much easier to understand instead of the seeminly excessive categories at the moment?
Jason Regier: We've found that categories in the current skill system UI is really helpful for newer players. And the "Elective Mode" option is there for advanced players to customize their builds to their heart's content.

Guest-645: Some people say they will not be rolling a WD because it is a silly class, what do you say to them? Also, Soul Harvest seems too good at the moment&#8230;&#8230;. 6 &#8230;.. more&#8230;&#8230; days &#8230;&#8230;..
Jay Wilson: I'd rather people be highly opinionated about our classes than not care. We made five classes just in case you don't like one of them.

Guest-184: What's up with gems? Are they going to be socketable in more than just helms and weapons?
Jason Bender: Gems can be used in helms, weapons, and a variety of armor slots.

Guest-538: In order to sell items on the real money auction house, do I have to have funds in my battle.net balance?
Jason Regier: No, you can sell items without having any money in your account. There is no charge for posting items.

Guest-340: Would you say that Diablo III's soundtrack is overall, Wagnerian in texture?
Kevin Martens: I'm not music history oriented enough to know the right pigeon-hole genre for our score. I think it is too varied to simply fit into one sub-genre.

Guest-348: Do you have any comments on Athene vs Kripp for worlds first Inferno kill?
Jason Bender: I guess someone needs to take the other side of that bet, so Athene had better win. I like hot dogs. (The real question is: Who gets the world's first HARDCORE Inferno completion!)
Jay Wilson: $20 and a coupon for a free hot dog on Kripp.

Guest-520: Is it possible to place the dyes and wings from CE in the shared stash ? (so if i later upgrade my game to CE i could get the CE exclusives for my old heroes)
Jason Regier: Yes.

Guest-313: A new article on a fansite was just posted describing a way to use the WD to sacrafice zombies to do 25,000%+ weapon damage. How confident are you at this time that classes are balanced endgame?
Kevin Martens: There are billions of class and skill combinations-literally. They inherently cannot be balanced at time of ship due to lack of working time-machine technology and/or Groundhogs Day -style repeat testing days. We look forward to following all of you as you find incredibly awesome builds.

Guest-844: Will Legendary/Set items have their own unique graphics independent of the "tier" sets or will they look the same?
Jason Bender: Legendary items and set always have unique art, stats, names and flavor text.

Guest-876: Is the best gear in the game ("potentially," stats-wise) limited to dropping in Inferno difficulty, or are the differences between Inferno gear and end-game **bleep** gear mostly cosmetic or drop-chance related?
Jay Wilson: The top three tiers of items, which are the best, only drop in Inferno.

Guest-708: What class are each of you going to play at release? Softcore or hardcore?
Jason Regier: Witchdoctor for me too. Hardcore!
Jason Bender: Witch Doctor. Also I'm looking forward to crying over my first hardcore character. And my second. And my third.
Kevin Martens: No pornography references, please! (Monk, softcore)

Guest-869: Are there any non-set Legendaries that will only drop in Inferno Act III and IV?
Jason Bender: Yes. Legendary items are dropped based on the level of the monster or chest, so we have several at the max level that can only be found in the end of Inferno.

Guest-720: Dueling: Will you ever consider patching in dueling "in-game" without having to lose the current play session and hit the arenas? The purpose is for fun things like settling disputes amongst friends, battling for items, or just killing time waiting for a friend to come back. It cannot be used for griefing due to mutually acceptance of the duel (and could even take a knee like in WoW so as there is no death).
Jay Wilson: I'm not opposed to this, but it's not a trivial amount of work, and is not a priority for us right now. We want to focus on our team-based arena mode right now.

Guest-547: Will there be any bosses that are only in certain difficulty modes?
Jason Bender: Bosses appear in each difficulty, but there are a handful of unique monsters that only appear in certain difficulties. Also there are a number of rare/champion affixes that don't show up until you reach later difficulties.
Jay Wilson: Hold on, getting Wyatt for all your complex Witch Doctor questions.

Guest-483: How does the treasure goblin scale, in regards to HP, in the higher difficulties? Will they always take a couple of hits to bring down?
Kevin Martens: Treasure Goblins are harder to kill at higher difficulties. I never miss one in normal but often fail to kill one in time in higher difficulties, usually because I'm too paranoid about being **bleep**ed by elite monsters to chase him aggressively.

Guest-536: Will there be any more 'randomization pockets' (such as the Hanging Tree and the Corpse Pile) in the areas we played in the beta for us to discover?
Kevin Martens: I suspect that the beta players have discovered most, if not all, of the randomization pockets in the beta areas, but there is much more D3 to come. Also, there are rumors of secret things being secretly secreted somewhere secret.

Guest-25: Will the mobs or bosses have diminishing returns/immunity on stun/slow/fear abilities? Or stunlocking them in inferno with 4 barbarians its totally possible?
Jay Wilson: Elite mobs (bosses, champions, rares) are affected to a lesser degree by control skills, and are immune to a select few. We do not have a system for diminishing returns, as we want CC to be useful even against bosses.

Guest-1803: Does the explosive beast rune for zombie charger work with the final gift rune for zombie dogs? ie zombie dogs from zombie charger dropping health globes? Thanks.
Kevin Martens: No, it does not.

Guest-104: Are there any plans to ever had "hotkeys" in the game so we can quickly switch between different spells like in D2 with the F-keys?
Jason Regier: The hotbar at the bottom of the screen gives you easy access to your current skills, and you can change the keybindings for it if you don't like the defaults.

Guest-1064: How will the Monk and Witch Doctor passive skills that avoid death work in Hardcore mode?
Jay Wilson: They will allow you to avoid death! Congratulations, hardcore player, you have outsmarted mortality!

Guest-367: Do i need to read the quest dialog to fully understand the diablo lore ? or i can simply watch the cinematics and understand what is going on ?
Jason Bender: There are several ways to enhance your enjoyment of the story. The cinematics are meant to keep the story clear, but the more you read, the better it should be. (Even the item and skill flavor text adds to the lore.)

Jay Wilson: Correction: we drop gems up to tier 8.

Guest-376: can we follow treasure goblin through portal to a special dungon?
Jason Bender: One wonders where they go!

Guest-1540: I heard a rumor around a month ago that players can recieve an extra reward if they don't switch their build for an entire Act, is this true?
Jason Bender: Not exactly true. It's good to explore builds. Nephalem Valor goes away if you respec, but that isn't based on the act.

Guest-713: how will mf work in groups. say if 2 people have mf and 2 are just dps. will it take the groups mf number as a hole or just 1 person for their drops only?
Kevin Martens: Magic find is averaged across the party. If you have two MF people with 100% and two DPS people with 0%, then each person has 50% for their drops. Loot is, of course, per player.

Guest-503: Is "rushing" a character possible? Or are there some kind of restrictions that keep a player from getting to Nightmare/**bleep**/Inferno in a significantly shorter time period than usual.
Jay Wilson: A higher level character can help you jump past content within a difficulty, but you get greatly diminished XP, so you really need to go through legitimately. We have hard level requirements for difficulty levels, though, so no shortcuts there.

Guest-661: I know you don't plan to support Diablo 3 to be a eSport - If the commnunity wants it to become a eSport(without the implied balance), would you support it with replays/spectator mode and more ?
Jay Wilson: No. We don't want Diablo 3 to become an E-sport. It's OK to have PVP just for fun. Our focus is on our PVE game, and we want it to stay there.

Guest-302: What was it like being able to take a game I'm sure you all loved, and being able to expand the story, and create amazing things I bet the original creators would never even have thought of?
Jason Bender: It was a privilege. Personally, I feel incredibly lucky to be involved with Diablo, one of my favorite game worlds of all time. It was never hard to come up with cool ideas, just tough to pick the best to make the coolest game possible!

Guest-2203: Many people are trying to get world first 60 and think it is doable in as little as 20 hours. Can you give us any insight on this?
Jay Wilson: World's first what?

Guest-1729: How do you guys feel about the Barbarian in Inferno (being a melee class and all), especially regarding (the need for?) Shields?
Kevin Martens: Survivability is certainly something that you need to gear for in Inferno. Shield is the easiest vs. most obvious choice but certainly you can gear for a higher DPS with a different selection of gear and skills. It is still a fine balance between your play style, your DPS, your survivability stats, etc. None of those things can be out of balance for the way you play in order to survive at Inferno.

Guest-1736: So, you guys are always talking about how diffcult Inferno will be. What about the others? Does this mean nightmare and **bleep** will also be too easy for us just like normal mode? Thats a serious concern for me&#8230;
Jason Bender: Different players find different things challenging. (This also depends on your gear.) Finishing Inferno in Hardcore mode will not be easy!

Guest-2357: Is stun duration reduced in **bleep**/inferno or is the same as in normal?
Kevin Martens: It has been reduced.

Guest-586: Will you share game statistics with the community? For example: ### different Monk builds have defeated ? or other misc data?
Jason Bender: We like sharing cool stats, but no specifics yet on what they will be.
Jay Wilson: To the person who asked if we might add or remove skills: we'll do whatever we think is right to balance the game and make the classes feel well rounded and effective. In other words&#8230;maybe.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Well, I'm pretty sure there are more than five people here who would like to play and or connect. I love Mumble, but I don't think it'd really be convenient to pay for a server. That Dolby program has the ability to just make friends lists (AKA add all the people from here), then you can coordinate who wants to play with who and send out chat invites. Its actually pretty cool.


I'm down for this Dolby program, if not ill just use one of my mates ts3 servers, hope something gets worked out soon though, hey waylo88 I was atempting to add you too the steam group, you have 4 steam accounts aparently  or there are 4 people who use that same name, you reckon you could login to the one you use and i'll invite that account to the steam group? cheers if you can 

another call for people to fillout this form if they want to be a apart of a coordinated group for the diablo 3 launch and optional if you want to op for being in the steam group i've made.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&output=html&widget=true

please use this link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&pli=1#gid=0

the fields will not update until you close the link and refresh this one.


----------



## Zulli85

So I tried to add that spreadsheet to the OP and when I did the OP was replaced by one line that said something along the lines of invalid key characters. So I had to edit the OP again and remove it, anyone know why this happened?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

No, but I just looked at it and saw what I added and lol'd a bit.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I'm down for this Dolby program, if not ill just use one of my mates ts3 servers, hope something gets worked out soon though, hey waylo88 I was atempting to add you too the steam group, you have 4 steam accounts aparently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or there are 4 people who use that same name, you reckon you could login to the one you use and i'll invite that account to the steam group? cheers if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another call for people to fillout this form if they want to be a apart of a coordinated group for the diablo 3 launch and optional if you want to op for being in the steam group i've made.
> 
> please use this link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&pli=1#gid=0
> the fields will not update until you close the link and refresh this one.


I accepted the group invite, as well as filled out my info on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Nowyn

Talking about audio chat programs, one other option is TeamSpeak.

I've been using it for years and always liked it more than Vent. You can easily host your own server on your PC for free and use it or find a public one instead.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> Talking about audio chat programs, one other option is TeamSpeak.
> I've been using it for years and always liked it more than Vent. You can easily host your own server on your PC for free and use it or find a public one instead.


Yeah...FYI , TS = TeamSpeak. It's been mentioned several times. TS is cool, but whoever decides to host the server has to leave their PC on 24/7, which may not be a big deal to some people, but I never leave my PC on if I'm not using it. A dedicated server like Vent would be more efficient, but also costs money.


----------



## Murlocke

5 days 18 hours.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Yeah...FYI , TS = TeamSpeak. It's been mentioned several times. TS is cool, but whoever decides to host the server has to leave their PC on 24/7, which may not be a big deal to some people, but I never leave my PC on if I'm not using it. A dedicated server like Vent would be more efficient, but also costs money.


My computer is up 24/7 so I could host a TS if needed.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 5 days 18 hours.


I'm foaming at the mouth









Also instead of just taking off launch day, I decided to take the day after off as well!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

That or we could find someone that actually has a folding rig willing to spare the resources. I would offer but my internet connection is very very bad







sometimes...


----------



## zoodecks

I'm excited to get started in this game with you fellaz, thanks everyone for joinin or fillin out some details ect. Lets face it, your not gona get anywhere if you have to rely on Pub's, prob wouldnt even make it to inferno, so its great to have a few of you to play with, hopin we can get some neet tactics and teamwork happening. out steam group has hit 8 members now, sent out invites to another 4 people, aint that great news 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&output=html&widget=true

Again if your interested in joining this group just head to the link below fill out a few fields on this spreadsheet, then close it and refresh this page to make sure it worked.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE#gid=0

a few more people should do, if any of the following people want in on it, they are more then welcome.

BoBoTheKlown

MkilBride
Onex
WBaS <=== had trouble with your info you may need to check your steam account and reactivate it b4 I can send you the steam group invite. 
Lisjak
DoomDash
Copenhagen69
Firestorm1

If your keen to join the ONCDIABLOIII steam group pm me your steam account or hotmail or real name and ill send you an invite to join in

96 Barbs and counting  wonder if we can hit 100 b4 release.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

I added myself, I have to go setup my steam page for whatever reason, I've had steam for years just haven't used it in a long time. Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I think I decided against taking a day off because I am leaving the 18th for a week anyways







I think I might be able to survive... But I'm definitely sleeping after work on Monday until release...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think I decided against taking a day off because I am leaving the 18th for a week anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be able to survive... But I'm definitely sleeping after work on Monday until release...


I recommend quitting your job, ignoring your family/friends, and not leaving the room your computer room other than to go to the bathroom. Stockpile food and water beforehand and store it next to your desk. At least a years worth.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I recommend quitting your job, ignoring your family/friends, and not leaving the room your computer room other than to go to the bathroom. Stockpile food and water beforehand and store it next to your desk. At least a years worth.


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> I added myself, I have to go setup my steam page for whatever reason, I've had steam for years just haven't used it in a long time. Is it Tuesday yet?


ok your invitation was sent out, I think you've activated your account now


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I think I decided against taking a day off because I am leaving the 18th for a week anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be able to survive... But I'm definitely sleeping after work on Monday until release...


Same, leaving Thursday for the Grand Canyon so taking a day off for D3 seems a little excessive.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I recommend quitting your job, ignoring your family/friends, and not leaving the room your computer room other than to go to the bathroom. Stockpile food and water beforehand and store it next to your desk. At least a years worth.


Then you only have a week to build your mountain hideout over some internet backbone cables, and to make the hydroelectric generator using a nearby river.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> I'm excited to get started in this game with you fellaz, thanks everyone for joinin or fillin out some details ect. Lets face it, your not gona get anywhere if you have to rely on Pub's, prob wouldnt even make it to inferno, so its great to have a few of you to play with, hopin we can get some neet tactics and teamwork happening. out steam group has hit 8 members now, sent out invites to another 4 people, aint that great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WBaS <=== had trouble with your info you may need to check your steam account and reactivate it b4 I can send you the steam group invite.


Strange. I've been playing CS:S almost everyday. I will check when I get home, I probably just gave you faulty information









If we can get a VOIP set up for 24/7 use, then there really doesn't need to be a group set up anywhere as people can just join the chat when they're online. Anyone with a good connection willing to host a VOIP 24/7?

EDIT: Just noticed that OCN has a mumble server, is this something that can support our cause?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Lan Party at my house. tr00f


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed that OCN has a mumble server, is this something that can support our cause?


I'm not sure if there's smaller rooms we can get games going in... I can ask about it.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I recommend quitting your job, ignoring your family/friends, and not leaving the room your computer room other than to go to the bathroom. Stockpile food and water beforehand and store it next to your desk. At least a years worth.


Murlocke, you sound like me earlier this year.









Of course, that was before Blizzard decided to release D3 the day of my 1 year wedding anniversary.









My wife knows how much I was looking forward to it, and she was too, so we are going to the Irvine launch event, then leaving for our vacation the morning of the 15th. I will be taking our laptop with us, but truthfully I don't know how much I will get to play while there.

Damn Blizzard. lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 5 days 18 hours.


You're supposed to add the minutes and seconds to these posts as well!









5 days 11 hours 45 minutes 37 seconds.


----------



## xV1ral

I just added myself to the spreadsheet.

Also, to this Loki person, I have a cat named Loki and my BF and I call him Lokster. Coincidence?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Murlocke, you are forgetting a few staples.



I will be centering the 24" since duals is annoying for gaming, and if you were to look at the end of my bed which is on the left. I have a mini fridge and mini-keg-orator.









All I have to do is move my microwave oven to my room and throw my feces out the window. I should be good for a week at least







.


----------



## Jo0

Should I be fine running D3 at 1080 with my single GTX 285? I found someone who has another GTX 285 for $80 (can probably talk down to $50). should I go get that to SLI? Or should I just hold off for my next major gpu upgrade.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Should I be fine running D3 at 1080 with my single GTX 285? I found someone who has another GTX 285 for $80 (can probably talk down to $50). should I go get that to SLI? Or should I just hold off for my next major gpu upgrade.


A 285 is more than adequate for DIII. My sig rig runs the game quite well so it will be a breeze for yours.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I added my info to the spreadsheet. Also added a new field for axon usernames for whoever is going to use it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

So much for nothing being granted to closed beta testers...
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4888689240#1
Quote:


> In celebration of a successful beta test, all players who were invited to participate in the Diablo III closed beta will receive the commemorative Feat of Strength, "One of the Chosen." For eligible players, this feat will appear automatically in the Feat of Strength list after logging in for the first time as well as unlock a unique sigil that can be used on character banners.
> 
> In order to be eligible for "One of the Chosen," you must have had a Diablo III closed beta license attached to your Battle.net account (it isn't necessary to have downloaded or logged into the beta itself). Please note that players who participated only in the Open Beta Weekend, but were not invited to the closed beta, will not receive this Feat of Strength.
> 
> Thank you once again to all of our beta participants. We look forward to seeing you in Sanctuary!


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I added my info to the spreadsheet. Also added a new field for axon usernames for whoever is going to use it.


sorry prob noob question but whats axon? got a link?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> sorry prob noob question but whats axon? got a link?


A monster in Dr. Who. Not sure what it has to do with Diablo.









Seriously though, I have no idea. A google search didn't give me anything either.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A monster in Dr. Who. Not sure what it has to do with Diablo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have no idea. A google search didn't give me anything either.


I know right, googled it myself theres a million products with axon on it, whats an axon user name lol XD


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> sorry prob noob question but whats axon? got a link?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A monster in Dr. Who. Not sure what it has to do with Diablo.
> *snip*
> Seriously though, I have no idea. A google search didn't give me anything either.


Haha, the free voice chat program we were discussing a few pages back:
https://axon.dolby.com/

Here are a couple screenshots of how it looks:


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So much for nothing being granted to closed beta testers...
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4888689240#1
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In celebration of a successful beta test, all players who were invited to participate in the Diablo III closed beta will receive the commemorative Feat of Strength, "One of the Chosen." For eligible players, this feat will appear automatically in the Feat of Strength list after logging in for the first time as well as unlock a unique sigil that can be used on character banners.
> In order to be eligible for "One of the Chosen," you must have had a Diablo III closed beta license attached to your Battle.net account (it isn't necessary to have downloaded or logged into the beta itself). Please note that players who participated only in the Open Beta Weekend, but were not invited to the closed beta, will not receive this Feat of Strength.
> Thank you once again to all of our beta participants. We look forward to seeing you in Sanctuary!
Click to expand...



although the feat doesnt really do anything


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Yeah...FYI , TS = TeamSpeak. It's been mentioned several times. TS is cool, but whoever decides to host the server has to leave their PC on 24/7, which may not be a big deal to some people, but I never leave my PC on if I'm not using it. A dedicated server like Vent would be more efficient, but also costs money.


You realize you can host TS on a dedicated server too, right? It just costs less because you don't have to license Vent.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> You realize you can host TS on a dedicated server too, right? It just costs less because you don't have to license Vent.


Of course I realize that, he was talking about having a member host it off of their PC though. Thanks.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> *snip* Please note that players who participated only in the Open Beta Weekend, but were not invited to the closed beta, will not receive this Feat of Strength.
> Thank you once again to all of our beta participants. We look forward to seeing you in Sanctuary!


Thank you bliz for rubbing it in my face that I didn't get a closed beta invite














.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Thank you bliz for rubbing it in my face that I didn't get a closed beta invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If I am playing a game with you I will use the unique sigil on my banner and constantly drop it in front of you


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Thank you bliz for rubbing it in my face that I didn't get a closed beta invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No kidding. I was subscribed for the beta since I was able to and never got an invite







. no Blizzard love for me...









Since I'm so prone to adding side notes to this thread... I just ordered a new APU rig for my dad. Everything I need I got for $260







.

- AMD A8-3870K
- ASUS F1A75-V PRO
- CORSAIR Vengeance (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 - CML8GX3M2A1600C9W
- CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2

Throwing one of my 60gb SSDs into it along with a 200+ gb hdd







not to dang bad for the money if you ask me. And I can even play diablo 3 well from it! haha


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> If I am playing a game with you I will use the unique sigil on my banner and constantly drop it in front of you










I don't really care about the banner, I just wish I could have had more time than the weekend to play heh.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Too bad everyone wasn't able get the CE. Would be pretty badass to have a guild full of winged characters.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Too bad everyone wasn't able get the CE. Would be pretty badass to have a guild full of winged characters.


I was one of the lucky smart few who pre-ordered early


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I just do my best to not spend money on things that aren't needed...







... eventhough I make 40k a year and live with my parents for now...

But really I wish I could have the wings.


----------



## WBaS

So I just joined up in the OCN mumble. I highly recommend that people join up in there for some D3 play as there is a 100 person limit and it's free







First time using mumble but I really liked it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won

All in favor say Aye









EDIT: I sent a PM to Blade requesting some D3 channels. Will keep you updated on any progress.


----------



## Bobotheklown

For any that are interested, here is the Q1 2012 Activision Blizz conference call results:
http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ACTI/1861014478x0x567987/804b7a50-e688-4aad-8475-7d5d1696d2ca/ATVI_Q1_Slides.pdf

Some things I found interesting:
Quote:


> Strong pipeline for 2012 and beyond:
> • Activision Publishing: Call of Duty Black Ops II, Skylanders Giants, Call of Duty
> China, and *Bungie's genre-defining new IP*
> • Blizzard Entertainment: Diablo III, World of Warcraft Mists of Pandaria, StarCraft
> II: Heart of the Swarm, *a new free to play game* and a new MMORPG


Activision:
Interested in the new Bungie IP for sure. Oh and apparently it's multiplatform.
Quote:


> Bungie: Multiplatform genre-defining new IP from one of the industry's best


Blizzard:
ORLY???

I'm guessing it's Blizzard DOTA, but one can hope for something _good_, right?


----------



## DCSRM

I need some advice... internets help me!

So Ive preordered from newegg, but I hear they arent that great at release day delivery, while amazon (10 more for me) does.

However, if I am wanting it on release day, would it be better to just preorder from battle.net and pre dl it?

Thoughts?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> I need some advice... internets help me!
> So Ive preordered from newegg, but I hear they arent that great at release day delivery, while amazon (10 more for me) does.
> However, if I am wanting it on release day, would it be better to just preorder from battle.net and pre dl it?
> Thoughts?


This is correct. Newegg blows for delivery if you want to play a game on release day. I didn't get BF3 for 3-4 days after release day with standard shipping.

If you really wanna play on release day, cancel the newegg pre-order and digitally buy it from Blizzard.

Best bet in the long run









And as far as pre-downloading it goes, I believe the OP has links for that. You don't _need_ to buy from Blizz to pre-download, but you can play right on release at midnight without waiting for the delivery man.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> I need some advice... internets help me!
> So Ive preordered from newegg, but I hear they arent that great at release day delivery, while amazon (10 more for me) does.
> However, if I am wanting it on release day, would it be better to just preorder from battle.net and pre dl it?
> Thoughts?


If you care about playing at midnight and don't care about having a physical copy and whatever comes with it then go the digital route. I went CE and don't plan on staying up at midnight unless the package, by some miracle, arrives a day early lol.


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> This is correct. Newegg blows for delivery if you want to play a game on release day. I didn't get BF3 for 3-4 days after release day with standard shipping.
> If you really wanna play on release day, cancel the newegg pre-order and digitally buy it from Blizzard.
> Best bet in the long run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as pre-downloading it goes, I believe the OP has links for that. You don't _need_ to buy from Blizz to pre-download, but you can play right on release at midnight without waiting for the delivery man.


you... win sir. thank you. Cancelled and downloading


----------



## audioholic

Would a Zacate E-350 with a 6670 GPU run this game well or not at all? I am concerned about processor not being enough juice


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> I just added myself to the spreadsheet.
> Also, to this Loki person, I have a cat named Loki and my BF and I call him Lokster. Coincidence?


You don't know your cat plays video games??


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> If I am playing a game with you I will use the unique sigil on my banner and constantly drop it in front of you


Likewise


----------



## WBaS

Ok so it looks like OCN mumble can support. Here is Blade's reply to my request for a few channels:
Quote:


> Yea, that's a great idea, I can do that tonight so they will be ready when the game launches. Consider it done my friend.


I've checked the server and we have a D3 channel and 6 sub channels.







So for those of you who want to play D3 with me, you will find me in OCN mumble









Here is the link explaining out to get into the mumble server (it's free and does not require registration): http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Ok so it looks like OCN mumble can support. Here is Blade's reply to my request for a few channels:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's a great idea, I can do that tonight so they will be ready when the game launches. Consider it done my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked the server and we have a D3 channel and 6 sub channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for those of you who want to play D3 with me, you will find me in OCN mumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link explaining out to get into the mumble server (it's free and does not require registration): http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won
Click to expand...

Sweet that sounds great, I'll have to get Mumble setup on my main PC when I get the chance.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You're supposed to add the minutes and seconds to these posts as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days 11 hours 45 minutes 37 seconds.


5 days 3 hours 59 minutes 45 seconds


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 5 days 3 hours 59 minutes 45 seconds


Much better haha.

Found out that my local Gamestop is indeed having a midnight release, dude said to be there at 11:30. Dunno if they are expecting a ton of people or what but I live practically in the middle of nowhere and I can't imagine THAT many people pre-ordered. Still excited about it at any rate.


----------



## jdip

6 more sleeps


----------



## andygoyap




----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*


Is that your picture?


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> Is that your picture?


bashioks!


----------



## Murlocke

Anyone else a little mad they are giving a feat of strength and an exclusive sigil to closed beta testers now?
http://www.diablofans.com/

In about 8 hours the official forum has a 150 page thread on it already. Beta testers are happy, and non beta testers are pissed. If you played open beta you do not get it.


----------



## Zulli85

Pretty sure that I don't want to open my CE but I want to check out all of the goodies that are inside and in game. Tempted to buy a standard edition and put my CE in a cool and dark place for the next 30 years.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Anyone else a little mad they are giving a feat of strength and an exclusive sigil to closed beta testers now?
> http://www.diablofans.com/
> In about 8 hours the official forum has a 150 page thread on it already. Beta testers are happy, and non beta testers are pissed. If you played open beta you do not get it.


I found that to be a little annoying and the reactions are exactly as expected. I opt'd in to the beta from day 1 and never got an invite from Blizzard and I'm also going to be left out of this. It's like rewarding the people that were lucky enough to get in on the closed beta and saying "too bad" to those that weren't.

That being said, it doesn't bother me that much. I was sharing an account with a friend and played the beta a lot so I guess it's w/e.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> bashioks!


roger that. this game is going to be so sick. Something i _want_ to play. Hasnt been many of those these days.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Anyone else a little mad they are giving a feat of strength and an exclusive sigil to closed beta testers now?
> http://www.diablofans.com/
> In about 8 hours the official forum has a 150 page thread on it already. Beta testers are happy, and non beta testers are pissed. If you played open beta you do not get it.


I am a beta tester and I don't care that they're giving what they are. I don't hate it and I don't like it. I'd rather show off something I've done other than beta testing lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Pretty sure that I don't want to open my CE but I want to check out all of the goodies that are inside and in game. Tempted to buy a standard edition and put my CE in a cool and dark place for the next 30 years.


Then you won't get your dyes and wings!

My best buy CE preorder is still valid, but lots of complaints best buy cancelling them. I hope it charges/ships before the 15th that way I can avoid going to walmart at midnight as a backup. I'll be playing when servers come up because I also bought a digital copy and will just overwrite it with the CE.

Kind of lame we have to do that though. Then we have to spend 12 hours on hold to get our digital copy credited back to us so we can give the key to a friend.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Anyone else a little mad they are giving a feat of strength and an exclusive sigil to closed beta testers now?
> http://www.diablofans.com/
> In about 8 hours the official forum has a 150 page thread on it already. Beta testers are happy, and non beta testers are pissed. If you played open beta you do not get it.


My reaction...meh.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Then you won't get your dyes and wings!
> My best buy CE preorder is still valid, but lots of complaints best buy cancelling them. I hope it charges/ships before the 15th that way I can avoid going to walmart at midnight as a backup. I'll be playing when servers come up because I also bought a digital copy and will just overwrite it with the CE.
> Kind of lame we have to do that though. Then we have to spend 12 hours on hold to get our digital copy credited back to us so we can give the key to a friend.


Yeah I just read an article at incgamers explaining that a lot of people's CE orders are being cancelled. Buy.com and Gamestop (not B&M stores) have been sending cancellation emails.

You can overwrite a digital copy with a CE? I'm assuming you just pop in the CE key to your existing B.net account?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah I just read an article at incgamers explaining that a lot of people's CE orders are being cancelled. Buy.com and Gamestop (I assume not B&M stores) have been sending cancellation emails.
> You can overwrite a digital copy with a CE? I'm assuming you just pop in the CE key to your existing B.net account?


Yea you just add the key to your account and it overwrites, then you call them and they give you a key to give to a friend according to Bashiok.

Though, some people called in to confirm and they said to call in BEFORE upgrading to the CE. I'm not sure if it matters, I'll prob upgrade immediately, because the lines will be hammered.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yea you just add the key to your account and it overwrites, then you call them and they give you a key to give to a friend according to Bashiok.
> Though, some people called in to confirm and they said to call in BEFORE upgrading to the CE. I'm not sure if it matters, I'll prob upgrade immediately, because the lines will be hammered.


Ha, everything has to be a process. I can picture a lot of people not calling beforehand but like you said I can't see how that would matter. I wouldn't try calling either, they'll definitely be swamped.


----------



## SIDWULF

How does difficulty work in this game? do you have to beat normal in order to unlock nightmare and then nightmare to unlock hell and then hell to unlock inferno?

That would make sense too me


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> How does difficulty work in this game? do you have to beat normal in order to unlock nightmare and then nightmare to unlock hell and then hell to unlock inferno?
> That would make sense too me


Yep


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah I just read an article at incgamers explaining that a lot of people's CE orders are being cancelled. Buy.com and Gamestop (not B&M stores) have been sending cancellation emails.
> You can overwrite a digital copy with a CE? I'm assuming you just pop in the CE key to your existing B.net account?


I just went in last weekend and paid the rest off on my CE, so they better not cancel mine


----------



## Sir Cumference

cant wait to frame the retail box and cryogenically freeze it to preserve it for eternity.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Haha, the free voice chat program we were discussing a few pages back:
> https://axon.dolby.com/
> Here are a couple screenshots of how it looks:


cool mate setting it up now ill check it out my axon username is zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> So I just joined up in the OCN mumble. I highly recommend that people join up in there for some D3 play as there is a 100 person limit and it's free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using mumble but I really liked it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won
> All in favor say Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I sent a PM to Blade requesting some D3 channels. Will keep you updated on any progress.


OH no 2 options, wbas and bobo have both put up different things, which one are we gona use guyz? thats good news with the mumble.

Edit: wbas gimi real info for steam group so I can invite you


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> cool mate setting it up now ill check it out my axon username is zoodecks
> 
> OH no 2 options, wbas and bobo have both put up different things, which one are we gona use guyz? thats good news with the mumble.
> Edit: wbas gimi real info for steam group so I can invite you


I vote mumble since it's OCN supported.

And I thought all you needed was my profile page? I posted my profile link in the spreadsheet last night, did it not save?


----------



## Lisjak

So I just spotted this on incGamers. People are actually already camping in front of stores for the D3 release









http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/crazy-swedes-start-camping-for-diablo-3-launch

What do you guys think about this?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Already? I don't know, I mean, I have my normal copy pre-ordered for midnight pickup at Gamestop because I failed to secure a CE. I'm going to waltz over to Walmart that's in the same shopping center at 12:30 after I get my copy from GameStop to go see if there are any CE's on the shelves, I'm expecting to not see ANYONE there, but maybe I'm delirious.

If that doesn't work, I'm going to go to Target about an hour before they open, I'm also expecting not to see anyone at line at Target at 6am on a Tuesday, but again, maybe I'm just naive.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> So I just spotted this on incGamers. People are actually already camping in front of stores for the D3 release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/crazy-swedes-start-camping-for-diablo-3-launch
> What do you guys think about this?


I camped 4 days for the PS3, and then sold 3 of them for $1000 profit EACH.









I live in IA, so it was about 15F during the day at that time of year, we were seeing negatives at night. Longest 4 days of my life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Already? I don't know, I mean, I have my normal copy pre-ordered for midnight pickup at Gamestop because I failed to secure a CE. I'm going to waltz over to Walmart that's in the same shopping center at 12:30 after I get my copy from GameStop to go see if there are any CE's on the shelves, I'm expecting to not see ANYONE there, but maybe I'm delirious.
> If that doesn't work, I'm going to go to Target about an hour before they open, I'm also expecting not to see anyone at line at Target at 6am on a Tuesday, but again, maybe I'm just naive.


They won't be on the shelves at midnight, they will still be in the back. They normally don't stock until like 2AM. You will have to ask someone to get them out of the back, and expect some guy to buy ALL of them for resell. There's also rumors that no stores will be stocking these on shelves because they reallocated all stock for their online preorders (because they didn't have enough to fill them all).

I know people that bought ~50 CEs for resell. They will get about $200 each, and after paypal fees it's about $80 profit. That's $4,000. Sadly, if my best buy order doesn't go through and I don't find any at Walmart.. i'll end up spending $200 for my CE. I'd like to avoid it but I plan on playing this game for a decade, on and off.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*


Toomuchwant.jpg













































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Anyone else a little mad they are giving a feat of strength and an exclusive sigil to closed beta testers now?
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/
> 
> In about 8 hours the official forum has a 150 page thread on it already. Beta testers are happy, and non beta testers are pissed. If you played open beta you do not get it.


In regards to the Feat of Strength achievement mentioned by Murlocke and zulli85, I think that it is a poorly thought out decision. Rewarding players simply for being chosen to participate by mere chance should warrant no preferential treatment or special in-game perks. After all, being chosen for the beta is enough of a perk in and of itself.

That being said, for those who actually completed ALL beta achievements (I forget which was the ultimate, BetaMaxed or Overachiever), then I say by all means, reward them with the Feat of Strength achievement. Give the credit to the players who took the time to devote to finishing the beta, not simply everyone you chose to send an invite to. Some beta testers hardly played it at all. I know a handful myself who got bored with it after a week or so, and didn't log back in again. (I have no comment on the overall sanity of said people, but my point still stands.) Not everyone who received a beta invite appreciated it the way the majority of us posting in this thread would have.

In the end, this will have no effect on me playing or enjoying the game, however it is somewhat of a slap in the face of anyone who didn't get chosen to play based off of whatever Blizzard's requirements or reasons were behind who they chose for beta testers. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*


Id rather not have a bunch of signatures on my sexy CE box


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I camped 4 days for the PS3, and then sold 3 of them for $1000 profit EACH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in IA, so it was about 15F during the day at that time of year, we were seeing negatives at night. Longest 4 days of my life.
> They won't be on the shelves at midnight, they will still be in the back. They normally don't stock until like 2AM. You will have to ask someone to get them out of the back, and expect some guy to buy ALL of them for resell. There's also rumors that no stores will be stocking these on shelves because they reallocated all stock for their online preorders (because they didn't have enough to fill them all).
> I know people that bought ~50 CEs for resell. They will get about $200 each, and after paypal fees it's about $80 profit. That's $4,000. Sadly, if my best buy order doesn't go through and I don't find any at Walmart.. i'll end up spending $200 for my CE. I'd like to avoid it but I plan on playing this game for a decade, on and off.


Yeah I planned on going and asking them for one out of the back if it even exists.

Target never released the CE to be pre-ordered online, so that to me means there's pretty much a guarantee they'll be on the shelves come 7am on launch day.

Do you guys really think that there won't be any CE's available ever again? I mean you can still get SC2 CE's , I wouldn't think that D3 would be any different. I refuse to pay 180+ for it, I'm a die hard D3 fan, but I don't need wings and dye's that much. I already have D2 & LOD in original boxes w/serials. Artwork, Soundtrack, and Blu-Rays are only worth so much to me. I really just want the in-game content, and its not worth paying double retail.

IMO, the only reason they are getting so much for them is because people want them ON launch day. Hell even NewEgg and Walmart says that their ETA for restock is 05/15/2012. I think the demand for the CE is immediately going to be filled a week or 2 after launch, and they'll be back to sitting on the shelves for $99.99.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah I doubt they'll stay out of stock also. The people who bought 50 are going to have a really hard time selling them overpriced probably.


----------



## Russ369

Guys, I just bought Diablo 3, never played the first two, im a complete noob and I dont know what the hell i'll be doing... is there like a noob tutorial? i suck at rpgs


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Guys, I just bought Diablo 3, never played the first two, im a complete noob and I dont know what the hell i'll be doing... is there like a noob tutorial? i suck at rpgs


Luckily Diablo is a game that you can learn as you go. Since you don't have to carefully select the stats or skills, I would just start playing, then ask questions about things you can't figure out right away.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Guys, I just bought Diablo 3, never played the first two, im a complete noob and I dont know what the hell i'll be doing... is there like a noob tutorial? i suck at rpgs


Tutorial, maybe on Google or something, Diablo is like ingrained into my DNA, I bought the Original Diablo on release day and have been an addict ever since. It won't take you long to get the hang of it, but there is a big difference between having the hang of it, and being good at it.

Fortunately D3 makes it easier for less hardcore players to succeed, so in my opinion after a few hours of fumbling around you shouldn't have much of a problem understanding what to do.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Guys, I just bought Diablo 3, never played the first two, im a complete noob and I dont know what the hell i'll be doing... is there like a noob tutorial? i suck at rpgs


By no means is this a guide, but it gives you a good idea of some of the game play mechanics. I find the better I understand the mechanics, the better I do.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Guys, I just bought Diablo 3, never played the first two, im a complete noob and I dont know what the hell i'll be doing... is there like a noob tutorial? i suck at rpgs


The tutorial tips are set to on as default in D3, so most things will be pointed out to you. It's really easy to pick up


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> So I just joined up in the OCN mumble. I highly recommend that people join up in there for some D3 play as there is a 100 person limit and it's free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using mumble but I really liked it.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won
> All in favor say Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I sent a PM to Blade requesting some D3 channels. Will keep you updated on any progress.


I was unable to connect when I tried this last night








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Guys, I just bought Diablo 3, never played the first two, im a complete noob and I dont know what the hell i'll be doing... is there like a noob tutorial? i suck at rpgs


The normal difficulty is more or less a tutorial... This is definitely a learn as you go/adapt type of game. Fast paced hack and slash.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I haven't played the beta at all. If I just follow a guide I saw online for a maniac frenzy barb and pick the same skills will it be an ok build?

Just not sure what character to play or what skills to pick etc on launch day









http://www.diablo3builds.com/analysis-of-maniac-frenzy-barbarian-build/


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Is it Tuesday?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I haven't played the beta at all. If I just follow a guide I saw online for a maniac frenzy barb and pick the same skills will it be an ok build?
> Just not sure what character to play or what skills to pick etc on launch day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diablo3builds.com/analysis-of-maniac-frenzy-barbarian-build/


Your build will not matter. Just play the game and tailor your build to how you like to play and then learn what works. Diablo 3 is constructed to make your own skill choices and gear combos unique in most cases.


----------



## Rickles

Did anyone else think that DH companions seem pretty sweet?? A ferret that grabs gold, yes please.


----------



## JoeC

Preorders are up at Walmart for those who are still looking for the CE.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Diablo-III-Collector-s-Edition-PC-Mac-PC/19237344

HURRY!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

But I just ordered a 670


----------



## kevindd992002

How do those Diablo 3 keygen get away from Blizzard?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeC*
> 
> Preorders are up at Walmart for those who are still looking for the CE.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Diablo-III-Collector-s-Edition-PC-Mac-PC/19237344
> HURRY!


Ordering another as a backup.

You can return these to retail stores if the CEs aren't selling for profit. Might as well buy another in case my Best Buy order doesn't go through. Worse case, I return one to the store.. best case, I profit like $50.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeC*
> 
> Preorders are up at Walmart for those who are still looking for the CE.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Diablo-III-Collector-s-Edition-PC-Mac-PC/19237344
> HURRY!


I MUST NOT SPEND $40 ON THE CE WINGS... MUST... NOT... DO... IT....!!!! GAAAHHHH

But I am thinking about ordering a Velodyne VX-10 sub-woofer


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I MUST NOT SPEND $40 ON THE CE WINGS... MUST... NOT... DO... IT....!!!! GAAAHHHH
> But I am thinking about ordering a Velodyne VX-10 sub-woofer


The wings and dye are totally worth $40.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I MUST NOT SPEND $40 ON THE CE WINGS... MUST... NOT... DO... IT....!!!! GAAAHHHH
> But I am thinking about ordering a Velodyne VX-10 sub-woofer


Buy the wings!!! DO IT, you will save the trees by flying instead of driving your car!


----------



## Murlocke

CE sold out at Walmart already, lol. Took what? 20 minutes?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Buy the wings!!! DO IT, you will save the trees by flying instead of driving your car!


Hahahahaha


----------



## tombug

I pre-ordered the CE as soon as it was available at gamestop. Only gonna cost me 65$, thanks to a gamestop 50$ I've been saving just for it.


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm just worried. Is it possible for someone to sell a battlenet account that has an activated diablo 3 but they only used a keygen? but it shows "Active" in battlenet account.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I vote mumble since it's OCN supported.
> And I thought all you needed was my profile page? I posted my profile link in the spreadsheet last night, did it not save?


hey wbas ive just got home and I saw your profile page on the spreadsheet you should be getting your invite now


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The wings and dye are totally worth $40.


... what do the dyes do...?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm just worried. Is it possible for someone to sell a battlenet account that has an activated diablo 3 but they only used a keygen? but it shows "Active" in battlenet account.


No, you can not keygen a bnet account. At the time of purchase the key is enabled. If you were to steal a copy of D3 from wall-mart it would not be able to be activated. At-least that's how it works for the pre-paid cards.


----------



## Murlocke

4 days, 14 hours, 12 minutes, 19 seconds.












































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> ... what do the dyes do...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


http://www.diablowiki.net/Armor_Dye

2 unlimited use dyes that are exclusive to CE, can dye any armor in the game. You can also dye armor and sell it, so some people may even be willing to pay gold for your "services" if you have the CE dyes.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm just worried. Is it possible for someone to sell a battlenet account that has an activated diablo 3 but they only used a keygen? but it shows "Active" in battlenet account.


I don't see why it wouldn't be possible. If anyone already has an active account I would be weary anyway.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 4 days, 14 hours, 12 minutes, 19 seconds.


Until what ?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Until what ?


End of the world.


----------



## Tchernobyl

The wings and dyes are nice, but the extra 40 is more for the skull and usb~


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 4 days, 14 hours, 12 minutes, 19 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diablowiki.net/Armor_Dye
> 2 unlimited use dyes that are exclusive to CE, can dye any armor in the game. You can also dye armor and sell it, so some people may even be willing to pay gold for your "services" if you have the CE dyes.


Can't see the website... Unfortunately the state blocks game websites







. Seeing as I can turn my head and see the servers on the floor it's probably for the better







.

.......Well........ good thing I have so many friends in the OCN community with CE editions to dye my armor....









EDIT: Personally I would probably just throw the skull and USB away (OCN freebie)... if it was like a 32gb usb then maybe not.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> The wings and dyes are nice, but the extra 40 is more for the skull and usb~


The skull is really really small FYI (it's 1:1 scale to the usb next to it). That surprised me, I was expecting it to be like 3x larger. The USB is also black, not red as shown. It will only glow red when plugged in. *shrug*.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> ... what do the dyes do...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you can not keygen a bnet account. At the time of purchase the key is enabled. If you were to steal a copy of D3 from wall-mart it would not be able to be activated. At-least that's how it works for the pre-paid cards.


But there's an "Add Game" option in bnet aco****s where you add the cdkey of your game. So technically, if you have a keygen then you can just add the cdkey there and bnet will recognize that its legit and list it as "Active" ? Or will bnet recognize it as fake right away and will ban that user?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't be possible. If anyone already has an active account I would be weary anyway.


What do you mean you would be weary if one has an active account? Shouldn't that make you more worry-free because d3 is listed as "active" in his account?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But there's an "Add Game" option in bnet aco****s where you add the cdkey of your game. So technically, if you have a keygen then you can just add the cdkey there and bnet will recognize that its legit and list it as "Active" ? Or will bnet recognize it as fake right away and will ban that user?
> What do you mean you would be weary if one has an active account? Shouldn't that make you more worry-free because d3 is listed as "active" in his account?


No, like literally they monitor that the specific pre-paid card has been purchased. As soon as you scan it at wall-mart checkout the pre-paid card is activated and able to be used. If you steal one and try it, it will be invalid. If you enter a key that was not purchased at some point it will just be invalid unless it is somehow recognizable as a deliberate fake.

People who sell an active account can easily recover it and you are SOL since it's against their policy anyways to sell an account.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> End of the world.


You mean end to my free time......for a few years.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But there's an "Add Game" option in bnet aco****s where you add the cdkey of your game. So technically, if you have a keygen then you can just add the cdkey there and bnet will recognize that its legit and list it as "Active" ? Or will bnet recognize it as fake right away and will ban that user?
> What do you mean you would be weary if one has an active account? Shouldn't that make you more worry-free because d3 is listed as "active" in his account?


I mean having an active account right now, before it is released. After launch different story (although I personally would still not buy it unless I knew the person).


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> No, like literally they monitor that the specific pre-paid card has been purchased. As soon as you scan it at wall-mart checkout the pre-paid card is activated and able to be used. If you steal one and try it, it will be invalid. If you enter a key that was not purchased at some point it will just be invalid unless it is somehow recognizable as a deliberate fake.
> People who sell an active account can easily recover it and you are SOL since it's against their policy anyways to sell an account.


There is no way this is the case with the game. No way in hell would every retailer carrying the game would have a real time system that could send that kind of information to blizzard instantly at time of purchase. I could see it maybe for game cards if specific big retailers carry it only (but still don't think that is the case).


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> There is no way this is the case with the game. No way in hell would every retailer carrying the game would have a real time system that could send that kind of information to blizzard instantly at time of purchase. I could see it maybe for game cards if specific big retailers carry it only (but still don't think that is the case).


I can verify the game time code cards are NOT active until they go through checkout. CD keys on the other hand, I believe are active without going through checkout.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> There is no way this is the case with the game. No way in hell would every retailer carrying the game would have a real time system that could send that kind of information to blizzard instantly at time of purchase. I could see it maybe for game cards if specific big retailers carry it only (but still don't think that is the case).


In either case, If I was in charge that;s what I would do







.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> In either case, If I was in charge that;s what I would do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is actually a very good system if you could get it working.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But there's an "Add Game" option in bnet aco****s where you add the cdkey of your game. So technically, if you have a keygen then you can just add the cdkey there and bnet will recognize that its legit and list it as "Active" ? Or will bnet recognize it as fake right away and will ban that user?


It's not technically feasible to make a keygen for Battle.net. It is only possible to do that for games where the key verification code is in the game itself. Keys are usually generated using a hashing algorithm. Unless someone hacks Battle.net, there will never be a keygen.

But the screenshot could just be photoshopped. Don't buy the game, you are being scammed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I mean having an active account right now, before it is released. After launch different story (although I personally would still not buy it unless I knew the person).


Well, the thing is I would do a meetup with him in an Internet cafe for me to inspect the account first before actually buying it. Actually, he bought the digital copy from blizzard and he's just selling the account to me now. What are things that I need to check to ensure that the account is indeed legit and diablo 3 active?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> No, like literally they monitor that the specific pre-paid card has been purchased. As soon as you scan it at wall-mart checkout the pre-paid card is activated and able to be used. If you steal one and try it, it will be invalid. If you enter a key that was not purchased at some point it will just be invalid unless it is somehow recognizable as a deliberate fake.
> People who sell an active account can easily recover it and you are SOL since it's against their policy anyways to sell an account.


Ok. But like I said above, the guy bought it from Blizzard (as he said). Now what do I need to inspect in the account for it to be considered legit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> It's not technically feasible to make a keygen for Battle.net. It is only possible to do that for games where the key verification code is in the game itself. Keys are usually generated using a hashing algorithm. Unless someone hacks Battle.net, there will never be a keygen.
> But the screenshot could just be photoshopped. Don't buy the game, you are being scammed.


Ok. No problem with the screenshots since I would meet the person up front and inspect the account.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, the thing is I would do a meetup with him in an Internet cafe for me to inspect the account first before actually buying it. Actually, he bought the digital copy from blizzard and he's just selling the account to me now. What are things that I need to check to ensure that the account is indeed legit and diablo 3 active?
> Ok. But like I said above, the guy bought it from Blizzard (as he said). Now what do I need to inspect in the account for it to be considered legit?
> Ok. No problem with the screenshots since I would meet the person up front and inspect the account.


Ok, but in the end, weigh your options.

How much is he selling you this account for?

Do you have a Bnet account? If so, you will have to hop between two different accounts to be playing different blizzard games and have different battletags for D3 and other titles.

It would really be more of a hassle than it's worth *in my opinion.*


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It would really be more of a hassle than it's worth *in my opinion.*


Agreed.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, the thing is I would do a meetup with him in an Internet cafe for me to inspect the account first before actually buying it. Actually, he bought the digital copy from blizzard and he's just selling the account to me now. What are things that I need to check to ensure that the account is indeed legit and diablo 3 active?
> Ok. But like I said above, the guy bought it from Blizzard (as he said). Now what do I need to inspect in the account for it to be considered legit?
> Ok. No problem with the screenshots since I would meet the person up front and inspect the account.


I might be wrong having never purchased games through Blizzards online store, but I would think there would be some trace of the transaction in the account history.

EDIT: I purchased some non game items from the Blizzard store, and yes there is a transcation history in the account you can view. So I imagine it would show there if he purchased through the online store.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I camped 4 days for the PS3, and then sold 3 of them for $1000 profit EACH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in IA, so it was about 15F during the day at that time of year, we were seeing negatives at night. Longest 4 days of my life.
> They won't be on the shelves at midnight, they will still be in the back. They normally don't stock until like 2AM. You will have to ask someone to get them out of the back, and expect some guy to buy ALL of them for resell. There's also rumors that no stores will be stocking these on shelves because they reallocated all stock for their online preorders (because they didn't have enough to fill them all).
> I know people that bought ~50 CEs for resell. They will get about $200 each, and after paypal fees it's about $80 profit. That's $4,000. Sadly, if my best buy order doesn't go through and I don't find any at Walmart.. i'll end up spending $200 for my CE. I'd like to avoid it but I plan on playing this game for a decade, on and off.


Wow that is pretty hardcore. You crazy.

I'm sitting here wishing that I had preordered like 10 CE's. I would keep and store 1 of them unopened, use another one for myself and sell the other 8. Could probably have mad some decent bank on them while keeping 2 for myself.

4 days 10 hours 55 minutes 18 seconds.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, the thing is I would do a meetup with him in an Internet cafe for me to inspect the account first before actually buying it. Actually, he bought the digital copy from blizzard and he's just selling the account to me now. What are things that I need to check to ensure that the account is indeed legit and diablo 3 active?


My opinion is that he is selling you the account so that he can report it was hacked. That way he gets your money and his account back. I would say that you really *really* have to trust this guy. I think the reward isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> My opinion is that he is selling you the account so that he can report it was hacked. That way he gets your money and his account back. I would say that you really *really* have to trust this guy. I think the reward isn't worth the risk.


Yup, you can't change the name on the account. No matter what proof you have he can get the account back. If you both have all the information, then they will ask for a photo ID scan. He will be able to provide a more recent picture of his ID than you can, so they give him the account.

No matter what you can't be 100% safe when buying an account, infact I had old friends that use to make a living off of selling their WoW account over and over and over. People scam this stuff all the time, it's a easy way to make money, especially when you are in the top .1% of WoW players and can sell your account for 2 grand with ease. People can make hundreds of thousands selling high end accounts, taking them back, and repeating.

Never buy an account. It will never truely be yours.


----------



## regles

So I just found out that my local Futureshop will have Collector's Editions available on a first come first serve basis at the midnight launch. How early do you guy recommend showing up?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> So I just found out that my local Futureshop will have Collector's Editions available on a first come first serve basis at the midnight launch. How early do you guy recommend showing up?


umm... I would periodically drive by and check out how many people are camping out... no way to tell based on different areas.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I camped 4 days for the PS3, and then sold 3 of them for $1000 profit EACH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in IA, so it was about 15F during the day at that time of year, we were seeing negatives at night. Longest 4 days of my life.
> They won't be on the shelves at midnight, they will still be in the back. They normally don't stock until like 2AM. You will have to ask someone to get them out of the back, and expect some guy to buy ALL of them for resell. There's also rumors that no stores will be stocking these on shelves because they reallocated all stock for their online preorders (because they didn't have enough to fill them all).
> I know people that bought ~50 CEs for resell. They will get about $200 each, and after paypal fees it's about $80 profit. That's $4,000. Sadly, if my best buy order doesn't go through and I don't find any at Walmart.. i'll end up spending $200 for my CE. I'd like to avoid it but I plan on playing this game for a decade, on and off.


I camped out for the Wii. I lived in Wisconsin at the time, so it was cold as hell. I sold my 4th spot in line to some dude for $400. I then went and got right back in line at the 18th spot, two away from the cutoff. I went in, bought my Wii, then promptly sold it outside the store for $800. Was a good day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I just ordered a 670


I'm about to do the same.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> So I just found out that my local Futureshop will have Collector's Editions available on a first come first serve basis at the midnight launch. How early do you guy recommend showing up?


People already lining up at these type of stores a day ago... If you are serious about getting a CE, check every day and if there still isn't a line, sit there in the parking lot on the 14th and when a line starts.. get out and wait.

It really depends on your location and how many D3 fans there are in your area. There could be no line, or it could already be formed.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, the thing is I would do a meetup with him in an Internet cafe for me to inspect the account first before actually buying it. Actually, he bought the digital copy from blizzard and he's just selling the account to me now. What are things that I need to check to ensure that the account is indeed legit and diablo 3 active?
> Ok. But like I said above, the guy bought it from Blizzard (as he said). Now what do I need to inspect in the account for it to be considered legit?
> Ok. No problem with the screenshots since I would meet the person up front and inspect the account.


Even if he has D3 "active", you won't be able to play it because you can't install the game, and the servers won't let you on. Just wait.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> So I just found out that my local Futureshop will have Collector's Editions available on a first come first serve basis at the midnight launch. How early do you guy recommend showing up?


Looks like you live in a pretty populated area so you should definitely keep close tabs on it. The town in which I'm picking up DIII has a population of like 8 thousand or something like that and the dude at Gamestop told me to be there at 11:30 for the midnight release. If you live in the middle of Toronto you might be camping out a couple days if you are serious about it.


----------



## regles

I actually live in Kingston (school) so at least its smaller. I will probably try an get there 12 hours early as that should be enough. Only time will tell.


----------



## Polska

I don't think its going to be that crazy, lots of stores are gonna carry the game. Double check with your store, they will know approximately based on previous big title launches. MY EB is doing pre ringing (processing payments) before midnight so they can just handout the games at midnight.


----------



## CRosko42

So my brother and I just found out our CE orders got cancelled.

Gohastings.com is cancelling all pre orders because they took way too many.

I am beyond pissed.

They didn't even send an email, just checked my order status and noticed it. Made a phone call and was told everyone was getting cancelled.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> So my brother and I just found out our CE orders got cancelled.
> Gohastings.com is cancelling all pre orders because they took way too many.
> I am beyond pissed.
> They didn't even send an email, just checked my order status and noticed it. Made a phone call and was told everyone was getting cancelled.


Wow, that's pretty terrible of them. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## waylo88

I dont think this CE is going to be as rare as many of you seem to think. This happens with ALL games that have a collectors/special/tournament/whatever edition. People get caught up in the hype, scramble to pre-order thinking they'll all sell-out, then two months later, you can buy them clearanced out from Best Buy for like $40. Not saying this will drop that much, but I doubt it will be such a hot commodity that you will never ever ever be able to find one again if you didnt pre-order.

I learned my lesson with the Mortal Kombat tournament edition. I bought two of them for $200 a piece (they were supposedly limited to something like 2500 for PS3 and 2500 for Xbox). Planned on opening one and selling the other. They were sold out EVERYWHERE prior to release. Then, the game came out and a month later they were readily available to anyone that wanted one (and in most cases, at a discount since stores didnt want them clogging their shelves). You know what wound up happening to my second TE, its sitting in the front hallway under the bench still in the shipping box. $200 down the toilet.

The D3 CE looks alright, but I just went ahead and bought the regular edition from BNet. If I can find a copy of the CE a month or two from now, awesome, if not, no biggie.


----------



## Zulli85

You can find one if you want it bad enough but you're going to pay a premium for it. I'm just glad I went to my local Gamestop and pre-ordered by CE like 5 months ago or w/e it was.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I dont think this CE is going to be as rare as many of you seem to think.
> Snip
> The D3 CE looks alright, but I just went ahead and bought the regular edition from BNet. If I can find a copy of the CE a month or two from now, awesome, if not, no biggie.


I'm in the same boat. Not really to worried about it, although I'd like the wings and dyes, the rest of the crap is well.... crap imo... so $40 for some pixels is a bit steep.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You can find one if you want it bad enough but you're going to pay a premium for it. I'm just glad I went to my local Gamestop and pre-ordered by CE like 5 months ago or w/e it was.


Some people are having issues with gamestop as well and this guy says he pre-ordered last year October.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4904340645

Edit: Or maybe his method of payment flopped though he says it didn't. /shrug


----------



## Mkilbride

I'm abit concerned.

It's Thursday...I ordered from Amazon. They said release day delivery.

It cost me 99 cents.

However, as of right now, there is no prepping phase going on. I can't believe they'd offer over-night or something for only 99 cents. I surely thought they'd opt to do like SuperSaver shipping and just ship it a week before release and have it there on time.

Worried it wont arrive Tuesday, or they'll pull a Gamestop and cancel it on me at the last moment.


----------



## WBaS

I bought the normal edition from Blizzard as soon as I could. Just seemed the simplest way to do it and I have no complaints so far







I think you guys are crazy with the CE. All those extras mean almost nothing to me. I just want the game. I WANT THE GAME NOW!


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I bought the normal edition from Blizzard as soon as I could. Just seemed the simplest way to do it and I have no complaints so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys are crazy with the CE. All those extras mean almost nothing to me. I just want the game. I WANT THE GAME NOW!


Mean nothing to you.

But when I look at them, I see what a deal I am getting.



Several people would pay 100$ alone for the bonuses, not to mention Diablo III.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I mainly wanted it for the skull and usb, and I needed a copy of D2, everything else is a bonus.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I didn't see that it came with D2... that would have more justified the $40 extra more-so. I would seriously have just put all the physical extras in a freebie for y'all if I got it. All I want is the in game epeen.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I think the art book and making of dvd will be super cool to view.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I'm abit concerned.
> It's Thursday...I ordered from Amazon. They said release day delivery.
> It cost me 99 cents.
> However, as of right now, there is no prepping phase going on. I can't believe they'd offer over-night or something for only 99 cents. I surely thought they'd opt to do like SuperSaver shipping and just ship it a week before release and have it there on time.
> Worried it wont arrive Tuesday, or they'll pull a Gamestop and cancel it on me at the last moment.


Every game I've gotten release delivery from them was overnighted.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Every game I've gotten release delivery from them was overnighted.


Ah, well, alright then. I didn't think for 99 cents they'd give it that kind of treatment.


----------



## Sir Cumference

i want them angel wings









if i had the opportunity to score one after may 15, I think i would go for it....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Ah, well, alright then. I didn't think for 99 cents they'd give it that kind of treatment.


Well I've gotten same-day delivery on a Saturday for $4 from them, so that's nothing







.


----------



## Death Saved

_*LET THE DROOLING COMMENCE!*_


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> _*LET THE DROOLING COMMENCE!*_










and I just got email saying my 670 has been shipped so there is already a drool puddle.


----------



## Mkilbride

Hopefully he grabbed a few copies.


----------



## Lisjak

Just another CE pic











That's a 1 liter bottle next to it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Just another CE pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 1 liter bottle next to it.


That's from Jay Wilson's Twitter!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/199592886550020096Quote:


> and I just got email saying my 670 has been shipped so there is already a drool puddle.


Gratz on that! I love my 680 and I'm sure your 670 will be boss


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That's from Jay Wilson's Twitter!!


Cool I didn't know that







Just found it on a forum in my language


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think the art book and making of dvd will be super cool to view.


Yeah... but you can definitely not acquire that through other means.

I love my 580, but I do wish I had the 3 monitor capabilities of the 680... Right now I'm pushing 2 24" and my laptop is pushing my TV







.

Should be giving one of the 24" to my dad for momentary use though with his new build I'm putting together this weekend. Then I'll be back to just my 24" and TV. Plus I was going to center my monitor for diablo anyways so we're all good







.

I can't decide whether or not I want to run a WD, Monk, or wizard...


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I can't decide whether or not I want to run a WD, Monk, or wizard...


How about all 3? I know I will have at least 1 character for each class


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah... but you can definitely not acquire that through other means.
> I love my 580, but I do wish I had the 3 monitor capabilities of the 680... Right now I'm pushing 2 24" and my laptop is pushing my TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Should be giving one of the 24" to my dad for momentary use though with his new build I'm putting together this weekend. Then I'll be back to just my 24" and TV. Plus I was going to center my monitor for diablo anyways so we're all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *I can't decide whether or not I want to run a WD, Monk, or wizard*...


The obvious answer to that is...roll a barb!


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

So can anyone confirm that they were able to place an order at Walmart for a CE today? I was on a few days ago, went on Walmart, let me add it to my cart, put in all my information, including my CC number, hit submit, item not available. Now either they all got bought out while I was checking out, or it was an error on their end, because I've seen them pop back into stock several times, but every time it would not go through. Same with Sears.


----------



## Bobotheklown

D3CE unboxing video, now with video quality!

If you don't want to see what's in the box (even though it's all on Blizz's website) don't open this spoiler box.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> D3CE unboxing video, now with video quality!
> If you don't want to see what's in the box (even though it's all on Blizz's website) don't open this spoiler box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


He pretty much just described the contents, if anyone was wondering. Nothing special was said


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Even if he has D3 "active", you won't be able to play it because you can't install the game, and the servers won't let you on. Just wait.


well, but I can play it at launch date, right?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Some people are having issues with gamestop as well and this guy says he pre-ordered last year October.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4904340645
> Edit: Or maybe his method of payment flopped though he says it didn't. /shrug


Yeah that is gamestop.com though, I ordered mine at a B&M store.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think the art book and making of dvd will be super cool to view.


Just don't look at that stuff until you at least beat normal! Spoilers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Just another CE pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 1 liter bottle next to it.


Nice, that box looks huge for a game. Of course it has to be to contain everything inside of it though. Reminds me of Earthbound for the SNES in which the game shipped in an oversized box to fit the strategy guide in it.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I just got email saying my 670 has been shipped so there is already a drool puddle.


Just ordered my 670 as well. Glad I didn't grab one earlier as the Gigabyte version with the non-reference cooler went back in-stock on the Egg, so I got that one.


----------



## BoomBox

I just ordered the standard edition of the game today from battle.net. I intend on playing the game on Hardcore mode. Does anybody else plan on doing a HC play through? Very excited for this game.

Also, for those that don't know, in Hardcore, when your character dies, they stay dead. You have to start a new toon.


----------



## waylo88

I'll probably do an HC character with some friends, but I'm more intent on playing regular and blasting through to Inferno.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomBox*
> 
> I just ordered the standard edition of the game today from battle.net. I intend on playing the game on Hardcore mode. Does anybody else plan on doing a HC play through? Very excited for this game.
> Also, for those that don't know, in Hardcore, when your character dies, they stay dead. You have to start a new toon.


I might but I remember losing a level 80ish char in DII, I was pretty sad when that happened haha. If the servers are extremely stable and I feel like it is doable I'll definitely think about it. Won't be for a while after release though.


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> well, but I can play it at launch date, right?


Yes, but why not just buy it from Blizzard then? Is he selling it cheap? Is it a CE copy? You didn't mention, I think.


----------



## DMac84

I have completely disregarded Diablo 3 and any news because I sold my PC and only have a MacBook Pro from 2010. However I am now getting the itch to play...

For those of you who played the beta would my MBP, running Windows 7 of course for games, be acceptable for "Good" performance. (Not Playable, I hate that word, I'm looking for GOOD performance at native res)

i7 2.66GHz Arrandale
8GB DDR3 1067
512MB GeForce 330M

1680x1050

Thanks


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> I have completely disregarded Diablo 3 and any news because I sold my PC and only have a MacBook Pro from 2010. However I am now getting the itch to play...
> For those of you who played the beta would my MBP, running Windows 7 of course for games, be acceptable for "Good" performance. (Not Playable, I hate that word, I'm looking for GOOD performance at native res)
> i7 2.66GHz Arrandale
> 8GB DDR3 1067
> 512MB GeForce 330M
> 1680x1050
> Thanks


Well your CPU and RAM is more than adequate and I'm under the impression the GPU is good enough but I'm not certain about that. Anyone else familiar with the 330m?


----------



## waylo88

This is all the info I could find on the 330m
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-330M.22437.0.html


----------



## PeteJM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> I have completely disregarded Diablo 3 and any news because I sold my PC and only have a MacBook Pro from 2010. However I am now getting the itch to play...
> For those of you who played the beta would my MBP, running Windows 7 of course for games, be acceptable for "Good" performance. (Not Playable, I hate that word, I'm looking for GOOD performance at native res)
> i7 2.66GHz Arrandale
> 8GB DDR3 1067
> 512MB GeForce 330M
> 1680x1050
> Thanks


I have a 15" MBP with an i5 2.53 GHz, 4 GB Memory, and the same 330M. Mine played perfectly as long as I had nothing running in the backround to hog memory.

Only reason I played on this, is due to me being away from home during the beta weekends.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah that is gamestop.com though, I ordered mine at a B&M store.
> Just don't look at that stuff until you at least beat normal! Spoilers.
> Nice, that box looks huge for a game. Of course it has to be to contain everything inside of it though. Reminds me of Earthbound for the SNES in which the game shipped in an oversized box to fit the strategy guide in it.


Well CE for SC2 was similarly huge. I remember cuz the box just _barely_ fit into the Gamestop bag.
This time though I've only opted for the digital d/l though. I still bought the Book of Cain though.


----------



## DMac84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well your CPU and RAM is more than adequate and I'm under the impression the GPU is good enough but I'm not certain about that. Anyone else familiar with the 330m?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> This is all the info I could find on the 330m
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-330M.22437.0.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteJM*
> 
> I have a 15" MBP with an i5 2.53 GHz, 4 GB Memory, and the same 330M. Mine played perfectly as long as I had nothing running in the backround to hog memory.
> Only reason I played on this, is due to me being away from home during the beta weekends.


Thanks all for the Info. I didn't want to spend the $ if I wasn't going to be able to play it well. Looks like I will pick it up


----------



## Mkilbride

Amazon has started cancelling CE's from people. Mine hasn't been axed and I hope it stays that way









Scary thought though, that tomorrow or, hell, Monday, I could get a "Amazon has cancelled your order" message...

I'd just die.


----------



## Sickened1

If anyone wants to here some very detailed and good lore around D1 and D2 before launch;


----------



## Nethermir

i have decided to hold off buying a digital copy and i will go to best buy, target and walmart on launch day and try to see if i can get a CE. i also took 4 days off starting tuesday wahahaha.


----------



## Zulli85

Man it is time to start being really careful as to what we're looking at on the internet. I've seen a bunch of spoilers in various threads here at OCN as well as IncGamers which I visit frequently. They have a new article up that displays every single achievement in the game. Not the biggest spoiler in the world but I don't want to see it.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> If anyone wants to here some very detailed and good lore around D1 and D2 before launch;


http://www.diablowiki.com/Lore_Summary

This is better, more condensed and read at your leisure.


----------



## tianh

can anyone show me where I can watch/read the lore of the Diablo franchise up to Diablo 3? Or should I be fine just playing the game.


----------



## waylo88

You can start by reading the post directly above yours.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

haha, talk about timing.


----------



## 222Panther222

Gonna get the normal edition, as long as i'm able to play on the 15, it's all that matters.


----------



## Murlocke

Anyone else start exercising and eating healthy a few months before D3 knowing they'd end up putting on a few pounds? I went from 216 pounds to 185 pounds, which puts me at a healthy weight at 6'2". Lowest i've been since the start of junior high and i'm 25 years old.

Feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tianh*
> 
> can anyone show me where I can watch/read the lore of the Diablo franchise up to Diablo 3? Or should I be fine just playing the game.


Here, this is what I did.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2012/05/04/diablo-in-five-minutes


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Anyone else start exercising and eating healthy a few months before D3 knowing they'd end up putting on a few pounds? I went from 216 pounds to 185 pounds, which puts me at a healthy weight at 6'2". Lowest i've been since the start of junior high and i'm 25 years old.
> Feelsgoodman.jpg












I have been lifting/running for the past 2 weeks pretty hard. Right now I'm 200 lbs @ 6'. I am actually training to be in shape for Trekking this summer as well as a possible triathlon...







Although it won't be a full one, my running caps out at around 10 miles max







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Man it is time to start being really careful as to what we're looking at on the internet. I've seen a bunch of spoilers in various threads here at OCN as well as IncGamers which I visit frequently. They have a new article up that displays every single achievement in the game. Not the biggest spoiler in the world but I don't want to see it.


Dude I'm trying to restrain myself. I'm wondering if I should just not care since I'll know it all in a few days anyways...

It's so difficult!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been lifting/running for the past 2 weeks pretty hard. Right now I'm 200 lbs @ 6'. I am actually training to be in shape for Trekking this summer as well as a possible triathlon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it won't be a full one, my running caps out at around 10 miles max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dang I can only run 3 miles.... 4 months ago I couldn't run 1 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dude I'm trying to restrain myself. I'm wondering if I should just not care since I'll know it all in a few days anyways...
> It's so difficult!


Yeah, I started to distant myself from D3 related things. Watching more TV to pass the time. There's MAJOR spoilers going around.


----------



## thx1138

This all takes me back to my PK days in diablo 1....


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> This all takes me back to my PK days in diablo 1....


Makes me think of the days in Diablo 1 where people kept joining my game and following me into Dungeons to PK me and I just got really pissed off. Cause I had just started enjoying the game, then some prick comes in and is like "Oh haaay, see you're enjoying dungeon crawling...DIE!"

Waiting at the entrances and whatnot.

Nothing better to do, eh?

-

Then in Diablo 2, the fields were reversed. I went around popping people. Promising to make them SoJ's, I would type like C:/Programs/SoJMaker.exe

And tell them to fill their inventory with Stamina potions, and buy a tome of town portal and hold it with their mouse, then go out into town and let me PK them.

Then, all of their gear would drop, and I'd snag it up. I had like 40 SoJ's at one point, and a few Windforces and all the rare stuff. Then I just kinda got bored after 3 or so years of playing and then my account got randomly wiped, the 3 month thing, you know.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dude I'm trying to restrain myself. I'm wondering if I should just not care since I'll know it all in a few days anyways...
> It's so difficult!


I don't find it to be difficult at all because I know I don't want to ruin anything for myself.









If you guys still have the beta installed make sure you uninstall it. Also apparently AMD fixed the issue that people were having via a hotfix driver.
Quote:


> If you have installed the Diablo III beta at any point and intend to install Diablo III, please make sure that all Diablo III beta files are removed from your system prior to installing the full game.
> This includes the Battle.net folder, which can be found in the following locations:
> 
> [WINDOWS XP]
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Battle.net
> 
> [WINDOWS VISTA/7]
> C:\ProgramData\Battle.net
> 
> MAC
> /Users/Shared/Battle.net
> 
> Once this folder and all other beta files are removed, simply run the installer again.


Quote:


> We've recently become aware that playing Diablo III with the latest Catalyst 12.4 drivers for ATI cards may cause some visual artifacts for specific hardware configurations. This issue affects users of ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600 and 4500 graphics cards under Windows Vista and Windows 7. ATI Radeon HD 4600, 4700, 4800, 5000, 6000 and 7000 series products are unaffected, as is Windows XP.
> ATI is aware and investigating. Until a solution can be provided we recommend those affected use the Catalyst 12.3 drivers.
> 
> Update
> This issue has now been resolved in the AMD Catalyst 12.4a hotfix driver. Users of the ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600 and 4500 graphics cards are the only AMD customers who need to download this hotfix driver.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/blueposts-on-uninstall-and-amd-issues#more-19417


----------



## Mkilbride

Why is it always ATi?

Everytime a game is released, i see "ATi drivers are having trouble playing the game"

Ugh


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Makes me think of the days in Diablo 1 where people kept joining my game and following me into Dungeons to PK me and I just got really pissed off. Cause I had just started enjoying the game, then some prick comes in and is like "Oh haaay, see you're enjoying dungeon crawling...DIE!"
> Waiting at the entrances and whatnot.
> Nothing better to do, eh?
> -
> Then in Diablo 2, the fields were reversed. I went around popping people. Promising to make them SoJ's, I would type like C:/Programs/SoJMaker.exe
> And tell them to fill their inventory with Stamina potions, and buy a tome of town portal and hold it with their mouse, then go out into town and let me PK them.
> Then, all of their gear would drop, and I'd snag it up. I had like 40 SoJ's at one point, and a few Windforces and all the rare stuff. Then I just kinda got bored after 3 or so years of playing and then my account got randomly wiped, the 3 month thing, you know.


lol so you're no better than me. Besides I was like 12 years old on summer break so yeah I guess I had nothing better to do. Looking back I never really played the game to get into it and beat it. I also had D2 but don't remember really getting into it either. I guess the only reason I want D3 is because I'm getting all nostalgic.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Dang I can only run 3 miles.... 4 months ago I couldn't run 1 though.
> Yeah, I started to distant myself from D3 related things. Watching more TV to pass the time. There's MAJOR spoilers going around.


Oh don't flatter me, I can only run about 5 right now. Once I start biking in the summer I do about 15 miles a day for getting to and from work... kinda keeps me on my toes then I hit the gym on the way home.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I'm abit concerned.
> It's Thursday...I ordered from Amazon. They said release day delivery.
> It cost me 99 cents.
> However, as of right now, there is no prepping phase going on. I can't believe they'd offer over-night or something for only 99 cents. I surely thought they'd opt to do like SuperSaver shipping and just ship it a week before release and have it there on time.
> Worried it wont arrive Tuesday, or they'll pull a Gamestop and cancel it on me at the last moment.


I ordered early Feb. and mine is still release date shipping and not prepping either. Amazon does overnight type stuff for release dates. I've always gotten my 2 items a little bit after noon on release date shipping. BlackOps(fail) and Cataclysm came on the day.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think the art book and making of dvd will be super cool to view.


Fo sho. Just don't watch or read the dvd and book because they contain spoilers. Beat the game first then do it. Sucks, but spoilered up.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> I ordered early Feb. and mine is still release date shipping and not prepping either. Amazon does overnight type stuff for release dates. I've always gotten my 2 items a little bit after noon on release date shipping. BlackOps(fail) and Cataclysm came on the day.


I'm fine with that.

Diablo III release day...is going to be heavy on the servers.

P-lus, I work Tuesday & Wednesday.

However, I may call out sick Wednesday, since I have Thursday / Friday off.

So I could play all Wednesday, all Thursday, all Friday, and and a few hours on Saturday, before I go in.


----------



## Murlocke

Guys....

3 days 23 hours 20 minutes 55 seconds.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Guys....
> 3 days 23 hours 20 minutes 55 seconds.












^--- Pretty much how I feel as days go by.

Bouncing up in glee!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Thank you to whichever mod cleared up that previous post


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Makes me think of the days in Diablo 1 where people kept joining my game and following me into Dungeons to PK me and I just got really pissed off. Cause I had just started enjoying the game, then some prick comes in and is like "Oh haaay, see you're enjoying dungeon crawling...DIE!"
> Waiting at the entrances and whatnot.
> Nothing better to do, eh?
> -
> Then in Diablo 2, the fields were reversed. I went around popping people. Promising to make them SoJ's, I would type like C:/Programs/SoJMaker.exe
> And tell them to fill their inventory with Stamina potions, and buy a tome of town portal and hold it with their mouse, then go out into town and let me PK them.
> Then, all of their gear would drop, and I'd snag it up. I had like 40 SoJ's at one point, and a few Windforces and all the rare stuff. Then I just kinda got bored after 3 or so years of playing and then my account got randomly wiped, the 3 month thing, you know.


In Diablo 1, they might have not been PKing on purpose







. My sister used to try and play with her friend and they would PK each other accidentally all the time.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In Diablo 1, they might have not been PKing on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My sister used to try and play with her friend and they would PK each other accidentally all the time.


That was my problem! Me and my brother would always play and end up killing each other on accident.

I also had Diablo 1 for Playstation! Of course I had it for PC first and all, but it was still fun playing on Playstation also.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^--- Pretty much how I feel as days go by.
> Bouncing up in glee!


This sums up how I feel 24/7


----------



## Lokster1

So what are the chances that some of you guys wont be playing 24/7? I know I'll only be able to get around 8 hours a week in and I'm wondering if I will have anyone to play with at a lower level? I doubt it would be much fun to play with people who are way ahead on levels than me....


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So what are the chances that some of you guys wont be playing 24/7? I know I'll only be able to get around 8 hours a week in and I'm wondering if I will have anyone to play with at a lower level? I doubt it would be much fun to play with people who are way ahead on levels than me....


I'm going to play 12-14 hours on release day, and the day after that, but once I go back to work on Thursday I'll probably be able to play 2-3 hours a day on the weekdays so I won't be progessing as fast as some of the other younger/hardcore players will be.

If anything I'll have certain characters that I use when playing with certain people as to keep their levels similar, used to do this on D2, friends I had couldn't/didn't play as often as me, and I would have specific characters that when they got on, I would use them.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So what are the chances that some of you guys wont be playing 24/7? I know I'll only be able to get around 8 hours a week in and I'm wondering if I will have anyone to play with at a lower level? I doubt it would be much fun to play with people who are way ahead on levels than me....


I will only be able to play a couple hours Tuesday and Wednesday but t hen won't be able to play until the weekend.


----------



## Myrtl

Well, it looks like barbarians won the unofficial first to 100 race. At least I know I can overprice barbarian gear because there will be so many of them!


----------



## frickfrock999

GAHHHHHH!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Yes, but why not just buy it from Blizzard then? Is he selling it cheap? Is it a CE copy? You didn't mention, I think.


He sells it for cheap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> He sells it for cheap.


Not worth it. It's pretty much guaranteed to be a scam. He will be able to provide ID to blizzard and get the account back at any time. It's probably a legit account he bought with a card, so he can easily prove he owns the account to steal it back.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> So what are the chances that some of you guys wont be playing 24/7? I know I'll only be able to get around 8 hours a week in and I'm wondering if I will have anyone to play with at a lower level? I doubt it would be much fun to play with people who are way ahead on levels than me....


I expect to play about 10hrs/week.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not worth it. It's pretty much guaranteed to be a scam. He will be able to provide ID to blizzard and get the account back at any time. It's probably a legit account he bought with a card, so he can easily prove he owns the account to steal it back.


Alright, noted. Thanks!


----------



## scutzi128

If anyone is interested we have a group of about 8+ OCNers who are going to be getting diablo 3 on launch day. We will be on teamspeak @ scutzi128.selfip.net. There is no password, anyone is welcome to join and play with us.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not worth it. It's pretty much guaranteed to be a scam. He will be able to provide ID to blizzard and get the account back at any time. It's probably a legit account he bought with a card, so he can easily prove he owns the account to steal it back.


And we all know how much it would suck in like 6 months when you try to log on and the password is changed, then your buddy starts seeing the gear you dyed and spent 1,000 hours to get is on the RMAH for $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Murlocke

Yogcast unboxing CE...






So jealous.


----------



## Zulli85

Must. Resist. All. These. Unboxing. Videos.

I saw brief glimpses of the unboxing so I half ruined it for myself already but I must continue to resist.

I'll be playing probably 12-15 hours on release day assuming I'm going to get some sleep. Because the servers go live at 3AM here I think I am going to _try_ to sleep until like 6AM. The problem there is that I'm getting my CE at midnight and I'm going to be so excited that I doubt I will be able to sleep. If that is the case maybe I will play at 3AM and just keep going until I just have to get some sleep. Hm. In other news,


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yogcast unboxing CE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous.


i like that frostmourne sword


----------



## Bobotheklown

Dude on the car ride to work today my pandora station played a commercial for the D3 launch









So sick!


----------



## Murlocke

My best buy CE just shipped.

I have another one at walmart that I could cancel or resell... hmm.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My best buy CE just shipped.
> I have another one at walmart that I could cancel or resell... hmm.


Nice. I wonder if you will get it pretty early on Monday?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My best buy CE just shipped.
> I have another one at walmart that I could cancel or resell... hmm.


Just cancel it dude. I wouldn't risk the time/chance of getting a CE to sell even if walmart doesn't cancel your pre-order.

You'll be to busy playing!


----------



## frickfrock999

Anybody know when the Amazon CE's are going to be restocked?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Anybody know when the Amazon CE's are going to be restocked?


Sometime after release day most likely.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Just got shipping confirmation from ireland gamestop for my CE


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My best buy CE just shipped.
> I have another one at walmart that I could cancel or resell... hmm.


I'm sure once we play a few games together and I get uber jelly of your wings, I will be willing to take it off your hands...


----------



## xV1ral

Could we possibly get an update in the OP about the current situation regarding playing with OCN members? I've been really busy lately and haven't had time to read all they pages as they just keep flying by. Last time I checked, there was something mentioned about a Steam group, then Mumble, and now I'm seeing new info about TeamSpeak?


----------



## Tensho

personally i'd like to go for the OCN sponsored Mumble.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Could we possibly get an update in the OP about the current situation regarding playing with OCN members? I've been really busy lately and haven't had time to read all they pages as they just keep flying by. Last time I checked, there was something mentioned about a Steam group, then Mumble, and now I'm seeing new info about TeamSpeak?


Not really sure what is going on yet because like you said different people are using different means to meet up. There is also a spreadsheet that I tried adding to the OP but the OP broke when I tried it so yeah. I gotta figure out what is going on with that.


----------



## Adonis

Cant wait...


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Could we possibly get an update in the OP about the current situation regarding playing with OCN members? I've been really busy lately and haven't had time to read all they pages as they just keep flying by. Last time I checked, there was something mentioned about a Steam group, then Mumble, and now I'm seeing new info about TeamSpeak?


As far as I know, it's been cleared with admins/mods/whoever that we can use the OCN Mumble.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Just cancel it dude. I wouldn't risk the time/chance of getting a CE to sell even if walmart doesn't cancel your pre-order.
> You'll be to busy playing!


Yea, I cancelled it. I don't really feel $50 is worth reselling it. Now watch my Best Buy order get lost in shipping or something.


----------



## Bobotheklown

For anyone still looking to get D3 for a bit cheaper:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1255972/micro-center-diablo-3-for-49-99


----------



## Jcyle

I was wondering how would my sig rig perform if its using a 9600GT instead of a GTX580?


----------



## Csokis

Wow, tons of Diablo 3 copies!









http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/134-diablo-iii/1111855-har-ni-fatt-erat-d3-annu/index4.html#post12259646


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I was wondering how would my sig rig perform if its using a 9600GT instead of a GTX580?


I researched that a little, as I have a 9600gt as a spare. According to Tom's Hardware I think you should be able to pull around 40 frames at 1920x1080 with everything bottomed out. Using their benchmark and their GPU heirarchy chart as a comparison... its Tom's though so take it with a handful of salt.


----------



## nerdybeat

Words cannot describe the feelings going through my head right now. As I await the release, I think back to the first time I played D2. About a month after release I was exposed to the game, and it was all over. Fierce addiction ensued. Went back to play Diablo through, then LOD came out and played the hell out of that too (pun intended). I still make fun of my friend for watching over my shoulder when MFing on my Sorc and in a pre-pubescent shriek he yelled "OMG YOU JUST FOUND TAL RASHA'S!!!!!". I still say this to him all the time.

There has been a lot of criticism on the D3 beta. I played through it from beta 11 on. I saw what was changed, and it was all for the better. Honestly, it's like trying to judge D2 by playing up to The Smith. And that's just not fair to the game. I played arena at BlizzCon, and it was a blast. We were limited to set builds/items, and it was still a blast. During "warmups" I was looking into some of the skills and runes and scheming builds, it got my gears turning and I became even more excited.

Yes, I could be considered a fanboy. However, I do see some areas for improvement through the game, as we all do. I am really just SO EXCITED for the game, I can't contain myself. Definitely using a few vacation days from work....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Just finished stripping my father's computer down since the parts should be here in a hour or so, thought it was kind of entertaining.

Single core 2.0 ghz (no clue what kind since I haven't taken off the heat-sink) me and my uncle overclocked it to a boot-able 3.2, stable 2.82
P45 Dragon Ultra motherboard (sounds intimidating no?







)
Radeon 9500 GPU
Just over 1 GB of RAM, couldn't find a spec on the third DIMM
a 120gb IDE HDD and a 20GB IDE HDD

Replacing it with the APU rig in my sig, needless to say I bet you he will be happy.









Though I'm keeping my SSD in my laptop until I get back from Tennessee (26th) so I can play Diablo 3 from it while I'm there







.


----------



## Lisjak

I feel you guys on the whole spoiler thing. They are everywhere. From monday on I will not look at any forum or page that is D3 related until I finish the game. Even now the only D3 stuff I read is this thread because here you are at least so nice to mark spoilers


----------



## Rebelord

1.0.1 KNOWN ISSUES LIST - UPDATED 5/11/12


Spoiler: Full Patch Notes for those that need it



Hello everyone, and welcome to Sanctuary! Below you will find the Known Issues list for our 1.0.1 patch. Please do not report bugs that you see on this list as we already know about them, and help out other players reporting bugs by referring them to this list. Thank you!

Achievements
The description of the Feat of Strength for "One of the Chosen" does not specifically state that it was granted to Closed Beta players, not all Beta players.
The description of the achievement "Why'd It Have To Be Snakes?" is misleading.
The description of the achievement "Crispy Critters" implies that all critters are found in one zone, but they are not. Good luck finding them!
Auction House
You cannot list equipped items that have been bought from a vendor.
Battle.net
It is possible to get ERROR 37 (The servers are busy, please try again) when logging in if the servers are under heavy stress. This error literally means that the servers are busy and that you should try again, so please try again in a minute or so!
Very quickly entering, leaving, and switching chat channels over and over can cause a player from getting locked out of chat channels.
It is possible for a friend to be on your friend's list with no name if that friend has a BattleTag but has never logged into Diablo III and is offline.
Changing your account's Parental Controls while you are in Diablo III can disconnect you from Diablo III.
Workaround: Exit Diablo III before changing Parental Controls.

Combat
Damage over time debuffs are not benefiting from items that grant crit chance.
The resurrection animation speed is being calculated by the player's attack speed. It actually should be a set amount across all players.
Environment
Act 2 - Players who cast Town Portal while standing in a tar pit will cause the tar pit slowing debuff to stay on your character until you leave the game or manually walk into and out of a tar pit.
Monsters
The gold dropped from Treasure Goblins can be picked up by all members of the party. Items dropped by the Treasure Goblins are still individual player drops.
It is possible for Champion-class monsters with the Waller affix to cast their walls at their location rather than at the player's location.
Followers
The total life for Followers is rounding incorrectly and is off by 1.
Starter Edition
When a Starter Edition character hits level 13, the experience bar will read 0/0. If the player upgrades, they will start a 0 experience towards level 14.
Tools
It is possible for your cinematics to stutter and not play well if you begin playing Diablo III immediately when reaching Yellow Data.
Workaround: Exit Diablo III and fully patch your game. Your cinematics should play fine then.

If the user has any connections configured in "Dial-up and Virtual Private Network settings" and they're set to "Dial whenever a network connection is not present", the install won't proceed past 10%.
Compatibility
Running programs that put an overlay over Diablo III (such as Mumble, Xfire, and MSI Afterburner) can cause Diablo III to crash. Use these overlays at your own risk.
Mac
The Restore Hero button does not become available after deleting a hero until leaving and returning to the Select Hero page.
Game client window becomes unresponsive when a dialog box is opened in the background.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Words cannot describe the feelings going through my head right now. As I await the release, I think back to the first time I played D2. About a month after release I was exposed to the game, and it was all over. Fierce addiction ensued. Went back to play Diablo through, then LOD came out and played the hell out of that too (pun intended). I still make fun of my friend for watching over my shoulder when MFing on my Sorc and in a pre-pubescent shriek he yelled "OMG YOU JUST FOUND TAL RASHA'S!!!!!". I still say this to him all the time.
> There has been a lot of criticism on the D3 beta. I played through it from beta 11 on. I saw what was changed, and it was all for the better. Honestly, it's like trying to judge D2 by playing up to The Smith. And that's just not fair to the game. I played arena at BlizzCon, and it was a blast. We were limited to set builds/items, and it was still a blast. During "warmups" I was looking into some of the skills and runes and scheming builds, it got my gears turning and I became even more excited.
> Yes, I could be considered a fanboy. However, I do see some areas for improvement through the game, as we all do. I am really just SO EXCITED for the game, I can't contain myself. Definitely using a few vacation days from work....


Dude, I think Diablo 2 is one of the most emotion invoking things for a lot of us, as bad as that sounds. It was such a huge part of my childhood man. Every day after school, (1st grade mind you) racing home to get on my necro and launch bone spears at little kurast midgets in the jungle. I still remember it so vividly







I can only imagine what the devs had to go through to try and live up to the greatness that Diablo 2 was while still trying to make internal deadlines and such. Major props to them for sure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I feel you guys on the whole spoiler thing. They are everywhere. From monday on I will not look at any forum or page that is D3 related until I finish the game. Even now the only D3 stuff I read is this thread because here you are at least so nice to mark spoilers


I may even stop browsing this thread. I will definitely start looking at avatars and names before viewing their post. You know some joined may 2012 tard with 1 post is going to come in here and spoil something


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> 1.0.1 KNOWN ISSUES LIST - UPDATED 5/11/12
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to Sanctuary! Below you will find the Known Issues list for our 1.0.1 patch. Please do not report bugs that you see on this list as we already know about them, and help out other players reporting bugs by referring them to this list. Thank you!
> Achievements
> The description of the Feat of Strength for "One of the Chosen" does not specifically state that it was granted to Closed Beta players, not all Beta players.
> The description of the achievement "Why'd It Have To Be Snakes?" is misleading.
> The description of the achievement "Crispy Critters" implies that all critters are found in one zone, but they are not. Good luck finding them!
> Auction House
> You cannot list equipped items that have been bought from a vendor.
> . . . . . . . .click the link above for more!
Click to expand...

Can the whole thing be quoted, possibly in a spoiler to make it short. Battle.net is blocked at work.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dude, I think Diablo 2 is one of the most emotion invoking things for a lot of us, as bad as that sounds. It was such a huge part of my childhood man. Every day after school, (1st grade mind you) racing home to get on my necro and launch bone spears at little kurast midgets in the jungle. I still remember it so vividly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what the devs had to go through to try and live up to the greatness that Diablo 2 was while still trying to make internal deadlines and such. Major props to them for sure!
> I may even stop browsing this thread. I will definitely start looking at avatars and names before viewing their post. You know some joined may 2012 tard with 1 post is going to come in here and spoil something


Yeah there could be massive spoilers, like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Deckard Cain is the last of the Horadrim


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Can the whole thing be quoted, possibly in a spoiler to make it short. Battle.net is blocked at work.


Will do

Found some cool stuff, but will put in a spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Exclusive: Meet Diablo III's sound team, samples included

__
https://soundcloud.com/destructoid


----------



## nerdybeat

Here you go : 1.0.1 KNOWN ISSUES LIST - UPDATED 5/11/12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hello everyone, and welcome to Sanctuary! Below you will find the Known Issues list for our 1.0.1 patch. Please do not report bugs that you see on this list as we already know about them, and help out other players reporting bugs by referring them to this list. Thank you!

Achievements
The description of the Feat of Strength for "One of the Chosen" does not specifically state that it was granted to Closed Beta players, not all Beta players.The description of the achievement "Why'd It Have To Be Snakes?" is misleading.The description of the achievement "Crispy Critters" implies that all critters are found in one zone, but they are not. Good luck finding them!Auction House
You cannot list equipped items that have been bought from a vendor.Battle.net
It is possible to get ERROR 37 (The servers are busy, please try again) when logging in if the servers are under heavy stress. This error literally means that the servers are busy and that you should try again, so please try again in a minute or so!Very quickly entering, leaving, and switching chat channels over and over can cause a player from getting locked out of chat channels.It is possible for a friend to be on your friend's list with no name if that friend has a BattleTag but has never logged into Diablo III and is offline.Changing your account's Parental Controls while you are in Diablo III can disconnect you from Diablo III.Workaround: Exit Diablo III before changing Parental Controls.

Combat
Damage over time debuffs are not benefiting from items that grant crit chance.The resurrection animation speed is being calculated by the player's attack speed. It actually should be a set amount across all players.Environment
Act 2 - Players who cast Town Portal while standing in a tar pit will cause the tar pit slowing debuff to stay on your character until you leave the game or manually walk into and out of a tar pit.Monsters
The gold dropped from Treasure Goblins can be picked up by all members of the party. Items dropped by the Treasure Goblins are still individual player drops.It is possible for Champion-class monsters with the Waller affix to cast their walls at their location rather than at the player's location.Followers
The total life for Followers is rounding incorrectly and is off by 1.Starter Edition
When a Starter Edition character hits level 13, the experience bar will read 0/0. If the player upgrades, they will start a 0 experience towards level 14.Tools
It is possible for your cinematics to stutter and not play well if you begin playing Diablo III immediately when reaching Yellow Data.Workaround: Exit Diablo III and fully patch your game. Your cinematics should play fine then.

If the user has any connections configured in "Dial-up and Virtual Private Network settings" and they're set to "Dial whenever a network connection is not present", the install won't proceed past 10%.Compatibility
Running programs that put an overlay over Diablo III (such as Mumble, Xfire, and MSI Afterburner) can cause Diablo III to crash. Use these overlays at your own risk.Mac
The Restore Hero button does not become available after deleting a hero until leaving and returning to the Select Hero page.Game client window becomes unresponsive when a dialog box is opened in the background.


----------



## Rickles

Is there anyway to change your vote in the poll? I think I am gonna roll a DH and not a barb first, I just want a ferret...

worst spoiler you will ever read.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mumble overlay can cause crashes


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Here you go : 1.0.1 KNOWN ISSUES LIST - UPDATED 5/11/12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, and welcome to Sanctuary! Below you will find the Known Issues list for our 1.0.1 patch. Please do not report bugs that you see on this list as we already know about them, and help out other players reporting bugs by referring them to this list. Thank you!
> Achievements
> The description of the Feat of Strength for "One of the Chosen" does not specifically state that it was granted to Closed Beta players, not all Beta players.The description of the achievement "Why'd It Have To Be Snakes?" is misleading.The description of the achievement "Crispy Critters" implies that all critters are found in one zone, but they are not. Good luck finding them!Auction House
> You cannot list equipped items that have been bought from a vendor.Battle.net
> It is possible to get ERROR 37 (The servers are busy, please try again) when logging in if the servers are under heavy stress. This error literally means that the servers are busy and that you should try again, so please try again in a minute or so!Very quickly entering, leaving, and switching chat channels over and over can cause a player from getting locked out of chat channels.It is possible for a friend to be on your friend's list with no name if that friend has a BattleTag but has never logged into Diablo III and is offline.Changing your account's Parental Controls while you are in Diablo III can disconnect you from Diablo III.Workaround: Exit Diablo III before changing Parental Controls.
> Combat
> Damage over time debuffs are not benefiting from items that grant crit chance.The resurrection animation speed is being calculated by the player's attack speed. It actually should be a set amount across all players.Environment
> Act 2 - Players who cast Town Portal while standing in a tar pit will cause the tar pit slowing debuff to stay on your character until you leave the game or manually walk into and out of a tar pit.Monsters
> The gold dropped from Treasure Goblins can be picked up by all members of the party. Items dropped by the Treasure Goblins are still individual player drops.It is possible for Champion-class monsters with the Waller affix to cast their walls at their location rather than at the player's location.Followers
> The total life for Followers is rounding incorrectly and is off by 1.Starter Edition
> When a Starter Edition character hits level 13, the experience bar will read 0/0. If the player upgrades, they will start a 0 experience towards level 14.Tools
> It is possible for your cinematics to stutter and not play well if you begin playing Diablo III immediately when reaching Yellow Data.Workaround: Exit Diablo III and fully patch your game. Your cinematics should play fine then.
> If the user has any connections configured in "Dial-up and Virtual Private Network settings" and they're set to "Dial whenever a network connection is not present", the install won't proceed past 10%.Compatibility
> Running programs that put an overlay over Diablo III (such as Mumble, Xfire, and MSI Afterburner) can cause Diablo III to crash. Use these overlays at your own risk.Mac
> The Restore Hero button does not become available after deleting a hero until leaving and returning to the Select Hero page.Game client window becomes unresponsive when a dialog box is opened in the background.


Thank you +rep


----------



## rusky1

An idea just popped into my head regarding the RMAH. Perhaps one of Blizzards drives towards this setup was due to the fact that they knew most people would not pay monthly subscription fees. Instead they added a fee on top of items being sold for real money that they could use in order to continuously fund future game updates. Personally, I think this is a great idea if it were true.

+ Thank you to everyone using the spoiler tags. I'm holding off on reading those till I finish normal


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> An idea just popped into my head regarding the RMAH. Perhaps one of Blizzards drives towards this setup was due to the fact that they knew most people would not pay monthly subscription fees. Instead they added a fee on top of items being sold for real money that they could use in order to continuously fund future game updates. Personally, I think this is a great idea if it were true.
> + Thank you to everyone using the spoiler tags. I'm holding off on reading those till I finish normal


Well, everyone should know that Blizzard _real_ drive is to, yes, have a steady, potentially massive income from the game.

They claim it's what the players want, which is still true. But you know at the end of the day it still comes down to pleasing the investors with profit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> An idea just popped into my head regarding the RMAH. Perhaps one of Blizzards drives towards this setup was due to the fact that they knew most people would not pay monthly subscription fees. Instead they added a fee on top of items being sold for real money that they could use in order to continuously fund future game updates. Personally, I think this is a great idea if it were true.
> + Thank you to everyone using the spoiler tags. I'm holding off on reading those till I finish normal


I think the main driving force was to kill the item sites that Diablo II had. Diablo II still has patches from time to time, and no monthly fee... I don't think this kind of game needs a monthly fee to keep support. You do need some sales consistently like Diablo II has enjoyed though.

PS. My spoiler isn't really a spoiler







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well, everyone should know that Blizzard _real_ drive is to, yes, have a steady, potentially massive income from the game.
> They claim it's what the players want, which is still true. But you know at the end of the day it still comes down to pleasing the investors with profit.


Another angle people don't realize, is that there was some talk about regulation regarding the sale of virtual items. Since it was basically the wild wild west and probably very few of those sites were charging sales tax, or even paying any corporate or income taxes, it made them a lot easier of a target for legislation.

If blizzard legitimizes the business, there is a lot less chance of that happening, giving them more freedom to play with it in the future. I bet they are going to look at the income from the RMAH, and use those figures to make a free to play game in the future.


----------



## Nethermir

we should all have an in game meetup even if only for a few minutes


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> we should all have an in game meetup even if only for a few minutes


You can't have that many people in one game... unless we all take a pic in the same area and someone works some PS magic. Which I definitely am not capable of. haha


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Is there anyway to change your vote in the poll? I think I am gonna roll a DH and not a barb first, I just want a ferret...
> worst spoiler you will ever read.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mumble overlay can cause crashes


I dont know anyone who uses the Mumble overlay. Myself and the 15 or so people who regularly inhabit our Mumble server immediately turn that crap off after reformatting. It does nothing but clog your screen.


----------



## importflip

Achievements Revealed!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> Achievements Revealed!


That was linked a few pages back.

And we don't like spoilers here.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I was wondering how would my sig rig perform if its using a 9600GT instead of a GTX580?


That is iffy. What resolution are you going to be playing at? My sig rig handles it fine with 1 or 2 people @ 1920x1200 but it starts struggling with 3 or 4 people. I have a Conroe E6600 currently overclocked to 3.1 and an Asus 8800GT at stock clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dude, I think Diablo 2 is one of the most emotion invoking things for a lot of us, as bad as that sounds. It was such a huge part of my childhood man. Every day after school, (1st grade mind you) racing home to get on my necro and launch bone spears at little kurast midgets in the jungle. I still remember it so vividly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what the devs had to go through to try and live up to the greatness that Diablo 2 was while still trying to make internal deadlines and such. Major props to them for sure!
> I may even stop browsing this thread. I will definitely start looking at avatars and names before viewing their post. You know some joined may 2012 tard with 1 post is going to come in here and spoil something


I feel the same way about it. I was like 14 years old walking home from school and playing DII with my brother. He was way better than me at the time and had chars full of soj's and the most elite items. I always wondered how the heck he did it, this was before D2JSP got popular I think. And I hate those monsters in AIII, they're called fetishes and fetish shamans. The shamans throw fire at you and when you kill em there is still the smaller fetish to deal with.

























All you guys are freaking me out with all the spolier tags in here. Must resist the temptation.

As was mentioned there is a list of known issues with the day 1 patch. Full list here, no spoilers or anything.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/known-issues-in-day-1-patch-1-0-1#more-19499


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A Templar's will is stronger then black magic



Might not actually be a spoiler


----------



## WBaS

Yeah I might have to stop reading this post until after playing through normal...

I'll mention this once again in case anyone is interested and missed the previous discussion. OCN has a mumble server (see link on homepage right column) and there are channels in there for D3. If people from OCN want to game together, that is a great way to meet up and play. I plan on using it unless nobody is ever on it.


----------



## waylo88

Embrace the spoilers guys.

From now on, I'm reading everything that is spoiler tagged. I dont even care.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dude, I think Diablo 2 is one of the most emotion invoking things for a lot of us, as bad as that sounds. It was such a huge part of my childhood man. Every day after school, (1st grade mind you) racing home to get on my necro and launch bone spears at little kurast midgets in the jungle. I still remember it so vividly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine what the devs had to go through to try and live up to the greatness that Diablo 2 was while still trying to make internal deadlines and such. Major props to them for sure!


I hear you man. Games like D2 and cartoons are the reason I am kinda weird when I watch movies. When I watch a normal (not animated) movie with a sad ending I'm like ..meh. But when I watched wall-e I almost cried at the end when he wouldn't power back up. Yeah I know. Far from normal


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

So tired of playing 2-bit games to pass the time, must...have...Diablo 3....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> So tired of playing 2-bit games to pass the time, must...have...Diablo 3....


No choice. Here's a free one:

http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/tyrian_2000


----------



## thx1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No choice. Here's a free one:
> http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/tyrian_2000


Looks like an 8bit game, I guess it's an upgrade from 2bit







.....thanks I'll be here all night....

I have fallout 1 from them for free. Havnt played it yet though...


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Just pre ordered the CE yesterday and it actually shipped


----------



## Tchernobyl

I know it's not D3, but to pass the time...

I think I remember seeing Path of Exile mentioned in this thread a few times as a competitor. I haven't played myself, but the videos on the website seemed interesting enough, so I signed up for beta... nothing until recently:

http://www.pathofexile.com/

They're starting an open beta in 40 minutes, lasting until the 13th. So... a Diablo-esque game doing an open beta before Diablo 3's release. Smart!

But yeah, it might help people pass the time







thought I'd give everyone a heads up.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I know it's not D3, but to pass the time...
> I think I remember seeing Path of Exile mentioned in this thread a few times as a competitor. I haven't played myself, but the videos on the website seemed interesting enough, so I signed up for beta... nothing until recently:
> http://www.pathofexile.com/
> They're starting an open beta in 40 minutes, lasting until the 13th. So... a Diablo-esque game doing an open beta before Diablo 3's release. Smart!
> But yeah, it might help people pass the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought I'd give everyone a heads up.


POE is pretty great man, me and a buddy played through the beta and had fun









Personally I had *many* moments where my jaw just dropped at the beauty of the environments. Like when you enter your first dungeon, the lighting is just amazing









As far as gameplay goes... Well, did you play the D3 beta? If so, I'll let you decide which you think is more *fun*


----------



## Crazy9000

I didn't really like POE. The spell effects were nice, but something about the enemies just didn't click with me. I got bored killing them and stopped playing. I think it'll be just D3 for me.

I just went through my bank account and it looks like I've saved up enough to get me a gtx 670 to play diablo 3 with... so I ordered one







. DAMN YOU 2560x1600! My first nvidia card since the Geforce 2!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I didn't really like POE. The spell effects were nice, but something about the enemies just didn't click with me. I got bored killing them and stopped playing. I think it'll be just D3 for me.
> I just went through my bank account and it looks like I've saved up enough to get me a gtx 670 to play diablo 3 with... so I ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . DAMN YOU 2560x1600! My first nvidia card since the Geforce 2!


Congrats! The 670 looks to be a freaking beast for $400


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> POE is pretty great man, me and a buddy played through the beta and had fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I had *many* moments where my jaw just dropped at the beauty of the environments. Like when you enter your first dungeon, the lighting is just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as gameplay goes... Well, did you play the D3 beta? If so, I'll let you decide which you think is more *fun*


I've had the D3 beta since august







(yeah, I'm getting one of those feats of strength







. But I'll play POE when I wake up tomorrow. Not gonna be a "get one or the other" decision, D3 is an automatic buy. But we'll see how POE does


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I've had the D3 beta since august
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, I'm getting one of those feats of strength
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I'll play POE when I wake up tomorrow. *Not gonna be a "get one or the other" decision*, D3 is an automatic buy. But we'll see how POE does


Well, of course it won't be a get one or the other, POE is going to be free to play









D3 will obviously have priority for me... for a long time... maybe forever?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Congrats! The 670 looks to be a freaking beast for $400


Yeah I've been thinking that too. My current card should pay for half of it, so it's not even that bad. For awhile I was getting two cards whenever I got new ones... started to actually invest some of my extra money for the future though so no more of that . I can't stand framerates dipping below 60... somehow playing THPS3 on PC every day for a few years did that to me. I would check my fps when it lagged to try and eliminate any lags at all, and got to the point where I'd notice dropping to 57fps.

Anyone else do a hardware upgrade?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I've been thinking that too. My current card should pay for half of it, so it's not even that bad. For awhile I was getting two cards whenever I got new ones... started to actually invest some of my extra money for the future though so no more of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good call. Crossfire/SLI is WAY overrated. I'm not down with spending more time getting a game to work than playing it.

Even though someday I will probably get another 680


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well, of course it won't be a get one or the other, POE is going to be free to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D3 will obviously have priority for me... for a long time... maybe forever?


Oh right. Forgot that detail.

With so many games on my backlog... yeah, who knows when i will get around to it


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I didn't really like POE. The spell effects were nice, but something about the enemies just didn't click with me. I got bored killing them and stopped playing. I think it'll be just D3 for me.
> I just went through my bank account and it looks like I've saved up enough to get me a gtx 670 to play diablo 3 with... so I ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . DAMN YOU 2560x1600! My first nvidia card since the Geforce 2!


Yeah, POE was alright, but got boring really fast. I didnt really like the way the game felt on top of that either.

Also, welcome to the 670 club. Upgraded from a 1.5GB 580. The 2GB along with the added horsepower of the 670 should work well for me at 2560x1440.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Just pre ordered the CE yesterday and it actually shipped


So where did you get your CE if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> So where did you get your CE if you don't mind me asking.


Best buy


----------



## Zulli85

Nice article here at incgamers explaining the pros and cons of group play in the different difficulties.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/its-dangerous-to-go-alone-or-is-it#more-19519


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Best buy


Did you just walk into the store? Because CE has been removed from their website as of a a few days ago...

Been stalking BB, Walmart, Amazon, and NewEgg for canceled/in stock pre-orders. None of which have gotten me anywhere, and like I said, it hasn't even been listed on Best Buy's site for the past 2 days.


----------



## Insomnium

I am in for one pre order, tho just the standard edition from amazon. Can't find the ce anywhere








Witch docter will be my chosen class as it's so spooky and alot of fun. Nice mechanics aswell.

Beta was ok but I am sure the full game will be amazing <3 Finally after all the waiting


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Did you just walk into the store? Because CE has been removed from their website as of a a few days ago...
> Been stalking BB, Walmart, Amazon, and NewEgg for canceled/in stock pre-orders. None of which have gotten me anywhere, and like I said, it hasn't even been listed on Best Buy's site for the past 2 days.


I have stock notifications sent to my phone. I'm guessing a number of people cancelled their BB CE pre orders since they were available for a good 10 minutes yesterday.
Just got tracking tonight, scheduled for Tuesday quoted at 7lbs.


----------



## crazedsilence

I'm real glad I pre-ordered my CE's months ago. . . probably would have gotten the shaft if I'd waited any longer


----------



## Murlocke

My tracking number just became valid with my Best Buy CE preorder.

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 05/15/2012, By End of Day

Excited, but I also bought a digital copy so I can play a midnight.


----------



## Zulli85

New vid.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My tracking number just became valid with my Best Buy CE preorder.
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Tuesday, 05/15/2012, By End of Day
> Excited, but I also bought a digital copy so I can play a midnight.


Dude, I'm super excited, a long time fan, played since Diablo 1, but I think you either have to much money, or have problems.

Buying multiple CE's to ensure you get one on release day; buying a Digital Copy so you can play right away as well.

Not to mention the first day DIablo III is released, it's going to be a cluster-fudge.

780,000 pre-orders + whomever buys after that, all spamming log in, even with the 40 second wait. Problems will be aloof









You could wait 12 hours for your CE to arrive...geeze.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Dude, I'm super excited, a long time fan, played since Diablo 1, but I think you either have to much money, or have problems.
> Buying multiple CE's to ensure you get one on release day; buying a Digital Copy so you can play right away as well.
> Not to mention the first day DIablo III is released, it's going to be a cluster-fudge.
> 780,000 pre-orders + whomever buys after that, all spamming log in, even with the 40 second wait. Problems will be aloof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could wait 12 hours for your CE to arrive...geeze.


If you read the thread, I cancelled my other CE as soon as one shipped. I've told you many times that I only bought 2 from different vendors because of people getting them cancelled, yet you act like I bought 50 for reselling. They are limited copies, if a preorder gets cancelled, you are probably not getting one. If you did research before judging people, you can call Blizzard and get a standard key refunded to you after you upgrade to CE. It's been stated on the official forums many times, confirmed by blue, and stated on this thread a few times. My friend is buying that key from me for the same price I paid. So what is the harm?

You really have no right to say I have problems, and you really have no right to tell me what I should and should not do with my money. If you've been a part of any blizzard launch you would know launch day will go smooth. WoW expansion had much more people playing, millions of pre-orders, and their servers were fine the second they came up. Your "or have problems" comment should of just never been included your post, it's rude just just the sake of being rude. Your posts keep coming off as extremely judgemental and not just in this thread.


----------



## fatlardo

Walmart in stock! googogog


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> If you read the thread, I cancelled my other CE as soon as one shipped. I've told you many times that I only bought 2 from different vendors because of people getting them cancelled, yet you act like I bought 50 for reselling. They are limited copies, if a preorder gets cancelled, you are probably not getting one. If you did research before judging people, you can call Blizzard and get a standard key refunded to you after you upgrade to CE. It's been stated on the official forums many times, confirmed by blue, and stated on this thread a few times. My friend is buying that key from me for the same price I paid. So what is the harm?
> You really have no right to say I have problems, and you really have no right to tell me what I should and should not do with my money. If you've been a part of any blizzard launch you would know launch day will go smooth. WoW expansion had much more people playing, millions of pre-orders, and their servers were fine the second they came up. Your "or have problems" comment should of just never been included your post, it's rude just just the sake of being rude. Your posts keep coming off as extremely judgemental and not just in this thread.


Calm down you guys, lol. Let's just think about how excited we are for the release


----------



## andygoyap

BLUE CM Posted this, Diablo III Character Profile:









SO MANY GEMS!!!!!!!!!!

Character Progression:


----------



## Zulli85

That right there looks awesome wow.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> That right there looks awesome wow.


My thoughts exactly. So many gems too.. glad they now drop up to level 8 gems instead of level 5. ~750 gems versus ~19k gems? I forget the exact numbers needed for a radiant star.









Even with level 8 gems dropping, we going to have to farm a LOT! (Which is a good thing







)


----------



## andygoyap

isn't this still accurate? @ http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/gem/


----------



## Tensho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I dont know anyone who uses the Mumble overlay. Myself and the 15 or so people who regularly inhabit our Mumble server immediately turn that crap off after reformatting. It does nothing but clog your screen.


You can actually scale the overlay so its smaller or bigger. Configure > Settings>Overlay> and mouse over the overlay example and use the mouse wheel to make it smaller or bigger


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> isn't this still accurate? @ http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/gem/


Must.Get.All.Radiant.Star.Topazes.


----------



## Mv740

Did anyone got their collector shipped from ebgames canada?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> isn't this still accurate? @ http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/gem/


Yes.

It will be very hard to get radiant stars, will require months of farming, they are designed to be a very long term goal. You have to find/buy 750 level 8 gems and upgrade them to form 1 radiant star.. but you also need a incredible amount of gold each time you combine 3 gems. You can remove gems from armor though, for a price, so when you have like 8-10 radiant stars of each type you are pretty much set. I expect it to take a few years to get that many though.

(Notice how the guy in that picture used all % gold find. I feel that will be very very common for the first few months.







)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes.
> It will be very hard to get radiant stars, will require days of farming they are designed to be a very long term goal. You have to find/buy 750 level 8 gems and upgrade them to form 1 radiant star.. but you also need a incredible amount of gold. You can reuse them though.


Oh you can reuse them as in take them out of your items? Nice, sounds like a great change to me.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Yes.
> It will be very hard to get radiant stars, will require months of farming, they are designed to be a very long term goal. You have to find/buy 750 level 8 gems and upgrade them to form 1 radiant star.. but you also need a incredible amount of gold each time you combine 3 gems. You can remove gems from armor though, for a price, so when you have like 8-10 radiant stars of each type you are pretty much set. I expect it to take a few years to get that many though.
> (Notice how the guy in that picture used all % gold find. I feel that will be very very common for the first few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


GAH! I just want to start grinding this game already.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> GAH! I just want to start grinding this game already.


You and me both.

The real question is if this game will be so good that it'll make me not want to play GW2. Originally, I was expecting to spend the majority of my time in GW2 after it releases.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> Walmart in stock! googogog


Ugh, Bills, why do you plague me?


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mv740*
> 
> Did anyone got their collector shipped from ebgames canada?


I haven't heard anything from EB yet but by god they better have it at my door for the 15th. I've got the day booked off and am going to an EB Games to pick up my dads copy. I'll stare at the box while I wait for my own Collector's Edition to get here. If it doesn't get here on the 15th, then I essentially booked the day off for nothing.

On a side note: I got my Limited Edition guide in today and holy balls is it sexy. It's so well made! I recommend it to anyone who got the CE of the game or is even remotely interested in cool Diablo III stuff.


----------



## regles

I just bought the Limited Edition Guide. For 25 dollars, you can't go wrong for what you are getting.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> I just bought the Limited Edition Guide. For 25 dollars, you can't go wrong for what you are getting.


Mm, it's tempting.

But you have to remember...with a game like this...it'll be out-dated within months.

I imagine about 30% of it will be inaccurate before the year is done.

Book is Cain is tempting as well; but 9 to 11 days for it to ship Amazon?

Really?


----------



## kevindd992002

Just bought the digital copy


----------



## Tchernobyl

Found this on IMGUR


----------



## nerdybeat

LOL.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone else do a hardware upgrade?


I bought a radeon 6870 not too long ago. Upgraded from 4890 so it was a huge leap in performance. I can't say I bought it just for D3 but I was definitely one of the reasons.


----------



## Murlocke

CE on Amazon again!
http://www.amazon.com/Diablo-III-Collectors-Edition-Pc/dp/B0050SZC5U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336815332&sr=8-2

Will likely sell out fast.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> CE on Amazon again!
> http://www.amazon.com/Diablo-III-Collectors-Edition-Pc/dp/B0050SZC5U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336815332&sr=8-2
> Will likely sell out fast.


Gone already, but I just got one on Walmarts site


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Gone already, but I just got one on Walmarts site


Maybe you got my cancelled walmart order? Best buy shipped mine out already.


----------



## Lisjak

Some news guys. We need to re-download the game because there was a problem with the previous installer.

Source


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Some news guys. We need to re-download the game because there was a problem with the previous installer.
> Source


Wow, that's a big big mistake. Doesn't seem to be affecting the US version.


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Maybe you got my cancelled walmart order? Best buy shipped mine out already.


Out of curiosity, what city is it coming from?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Maybe you got my cancelled walmart order? Best buy shipped mine out already.


Maybe, whats funny is when I saw that you canceled yours yesterday, I immediately went to Walmart's site to look haha.

Hopefully it doesn't get canceled, but we'll just have to see, I've already pre-ordered the regular copy from GameStop for midnight release, I too am in a similar situation, If I can get CE I'll have the code refunded to me, and my brother will buy the standard edition for what I paid.

Zomg I've never wanted the weekend to be over so fast!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what city is it coming from?


Louisville, KY


----------



## Lisjak

I just deleted the previous download I had and then read this: "If you chose the correct directory only 50MB will need to be downloaded to fix your install, otherwise you'll re-download the entire ~7.6GB"

Now I need to download the whole thing again


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I just deleted the previous download I had and then read this: "If you chose the correct directory only 50MB will need to be downloaded to fix your install, otherwise you'll re-download the entire ~7.6GB"
> Now I need to download the whole thing again


I would of anyway, just to be safe and clean.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> So what --SPOILER--??.


Dude edit your post. Not everyone is aware, even if it was predictable (for some people) and was predicted months before release. Frankly, I wasn't 100% sure, only 90% sure from the prediction threads. Now we have confirmation, and I've been avoiding them, but thanks to you i'm now 100% sure when I didn't want to be.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Must have had a lot of canceled pre-orders at Walmart - CE is still in stock for anyone who needs one!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Seriously... ***. Done with this thread and anything web related to D3 until after playing through normal.


I will see if I can get someone to edit his post before people wake up and see it. I should of did it earlier, but I assumed he would edit his post.


----------



## Csokis




----------



## Coma

Bummer. I read the spoiler.


----------



## hazarada

I hate the fact that they removed skill levels :|


----------



## Tchernobyl

Just called the delivery people. Getting my copy monday


----------



## sotorious

So was this game officially released yesterday for pre ordered people? and going to be released to everyone on the 15th?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious*
> 
> So was this game officially released yesterday for pre ordered people? and going to be released to everyone on the 15th?


Nobody will be able to play until the 15th. Stores aren't supposed to give out copies until midnight, but it doesn't make a huge difference since you can't play until it unlocks.


----------



## Lune

Uploaded the soundtracks from the Collector's Edition version of the game. 320kbps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Coma

Are the track titles full of spoilers like most OSTs?


----------



## Lune

Well.. I guess I should hide it then. I don't understand how a soundtrack can spoil anything. Maybe you shouldn't watch it









How can I hide it as *Spoiler* I remember some option like that

Edit: Fixed! Added spoiler tags.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Well.. I guess I should hide it then. I don't understand how a soundtrack can spoil anything. Maybe you shouldn't watch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I hide it as *Spoiler* I remember some option like that


Code:



Code:


[spoiler][/spoiler]


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [spoiler][/spoiler]


Thanks Crazy. I figured it out







My bad.


----------



## Coma

No, I didn't look - I was just wondering because a lot of OSTs have track titles that completely spoil everything







I assumed you looked, so you could tell me if it's safe to look


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wow, that's a big big mistake. Doesn't seem to be affecting the US version.


I believe it does, I ran my Installer.exe to see. It ran a
Quote:


> Updating Setup Files


dialog box for a few minutes. Might be worth it to run just to get any patches they may have intermittently released.


----------



## Coma

The site specifically states it only affects EU English and German. Updating setup files is probably just an update to the installer itself which everyone get, and is unrelated.


----------



## Rebelord

I agree with you. Probably is just a simple client side installer patch that is unrelated. But now we know for the US side.


----------



## Murlocke

I still can't believe.... it's like 2 days away.


----------



## Lune

Uploading the full cinematic right now.


----------



## Coma

The opening cinematic?


----------



## Lune

The whole game cinematic from the Collector's Edition.

Rendering another one that's close to 2 hours (Behind the Scenes)


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazarada*
> 
> I hate the fact that they removed skill levels :|


But there's more builds and complexity than there ever was in Diablo 1 or 2.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> But there's more builds and complexity than there ever was in Diablo 1 or 2.


If you played ladder 1.09+ you'd take back that statement. No two players were the same, statwise (with the exception of copied skill builds) or gear. It was all about skill/stat point distribution in regards to gear perfection.

True hardcore players rerolled their entire character and had them power leveled to adjust a few stats/skills the more 15ias/+skill charms they had or rerolling for a completely different skill set (WW/tele barb vs WC/tele or sumnec vs speartelenec etc).

Diablo III has its own complexities but they truly went a different route, and I'm getting a lot of WoW vibes. Ironically, it was DII that influenced WoW.


----------



## machinehead

I have a multiplayer question. What happens when I out lvl someone cuz I'm more hardcore but continue playing with them later? Do they just get less exp since I am a higher lvl? Obv they would have to clear the content I have already cleared or I would have to help them reclear it.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> If you played ladder 1.09+ you'd take back that statement. No two players were the same, statwise (with the exception of copied skill builds) or gear. It was all about skill/stat point distribution in regards to gear perfection.
> True hardcore players rerolled their entire character and had them power leveled to adjust a few stats/skills the more 15ias/+skill charms they had or rerolling for a completely different skill set (WW/tele barb vs WC/tele or sumnec vs speartelenec etc).
> Diablo III has its own complexities but they truly went a different route, and I'm getting a lot of WoW vibes. Ironically, it was DII that influenced WoW.


There are thousands of viable and unique builds in Diablo III, VS under 50 in Diablo II.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> The whole game cinematic from the Collector's Edition.
> Rendering another one that's close to 2 hours (Behind the Scenes)


Hope you aren't posting that here until a little while after the 15th.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> If you played ladder 1.09+ you'd take back that statement. No two players were the same, statwise (with the exception of copied skill builds) or gear. It was all about skill/stat point distribution in regards to gear perfection.
> True hardcore players rerolled their entire character and had them power leveled to adjust a few stats/skills the more 15ias/+skill charms they had or rerolling for a completely different skill set (WW/tele barb vs WC/tele or sumnec vs speartelenec etc).
> Diablo III has its own complexities but they truly went a different route, and I'm getting a lot of WoW vibes. Ironically, it was DII that influenced WoW.


Completely disagree. The vast majority of people did the same things with each class in DII. I've been playing the DII ladder reset and I did the same thing I always did with my sorcs. Enough str and dex to use my skullder's and ali baba, 0 energy and dump the rest into vit. Everyone does this with sorcs unless you decide to do something random like a max block melee sorc. Those are FEW and far between.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I have a multiplayer question. What happens when I out lvl someone cuz I'm more hardcore but continue playing with them later? Do they just get less exp since I am a higher lvl? Obv they would have to clear the content I have already cleared or I would have to help them reclear it.


I imagine it works similarly to DII. You could probably go back and help your friend clear the stuff that you've done already but you would get less experience for it. I'm not sure if the particulars in DIII have been explained or not somewhere already but I can't see it being too different from DII.


----------



## Boss Mosely

My god, I cannot wait for this game. The nostalgia of it all. My brother and I would get up at 4AM, do our paper route, and then play D2 from ~5:30 until lunch virtually every day of the summer while in grade school.

I don't think my experience will be the same this time around, but a man can dream







.

Prolly rollin' a WD.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> There are thousands of viable and unique builds in Diablo III, VS under 50 in Diablo II.


Fairly sure by inferno settings *viable* builds will be mitigated just as comparing DII builds that were complete garbage by hell settings PVE (i.e pneco, meleesinx, wcbarb).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hope you aren't posting that here until a little while after the 15th.
> Completely disagree. The vast majority of people did the same things with each class in DII. I've been playing the DII ladder reset and I did the same thing I always did with my sorcs. Enough str and dex to use my skullder's and ali baba, 0 energy and dump the rest into vit. Everyone does this with sorcs unless you decide to do something random like a max block melee sorc. Those are FEW and far between.
> I imagine it works similarly to DII. You could probably go back and help your friend clear the stuff that you've done already but you would get less experience for it. I'm not sure if the particulars in DIII have been explained or not somewhere already but I can't see it being too different from DII.


skullders and alibaba? Sounds like either pre 1.09/LOD or just newb gear.
Typical PVP/endgame sorcs wore shako/arach/ormus/occy/SS/2xsojs/WTs. Even more than that were elite crafted / rw based gear such as enlights+2 / hotos.
Aside from gear, sorcs were distinguished by their elemental class skill priority, most often being frostorb+blizz/FB+met/nova+static+chain).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Fairly sure by inferno settings *viable* builds will be mitigated just as comparing DII builds that were complete garbage by hell settings PVE (i.e pneco, meleesinx, wcbarb).
> skullders and alibaba? Sounds like either pre 1.09/LOD or just newb gear.
> Typical PVP/endgame sorcs wore shako/arach/ormus/occy/SS/2xsojs/WTs. Even more than that were elite crafted / rw based gear such as enlights+2 / hotos.
> Aside from gear, sorcs were distinguished by their elemental class skill priority, most often being frostorb+blizz/FB+met/nova+static+chain).


Dude I just mf Meph with no intentions to PvP before DIII comes out, the idea is to amass as much fg as possible. My point remains the same, it is the same stat point distribution as it always has been but you decided to rip my gear for no apparent reason. And for the record I also have 2x soj's, a shako, an ormus robe and arachnid mesh that I just found last night in my stash, and just traded off my occy because 50% chance to teleport is more of a pain than it is worth.

You know exactly why I have the gear that I do but you decided to rip it anyway. Really constructive post.


----------



## francesthemutes

For anyone wondering about the difficulty increases, I found this in my guide:



For that Grotesque up there (to anyone that doesn't remember in the beta, it had these worms that exploded out of it when you killed it), here are the health points he has for each difficulty:

*Normal:* Level 4 @ 23-42 HP
*Nightmare:* Level 31 @ 1482-2753 HP
*Hell:* Level 51 @ 12K-23K HP
*Inferno:* Level 61 @ 57K-105K

That is a MASSIVE jump. Also note that in Inferno difficulty, it is higher than you can possibly level by 1.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dude I just mf Meph with no intentions to PvP before DIII comes out, the idea is to amass as much fg as possible. My point remains the same, it is the same stat point distribution as it always has been but you decided to rip my gear for no apparent reason. And for the record I also have 2x soj's, a shako, an ormus robe and arachnid mesh that I just found last night in my stash, and just traded off my occy because 50% chance to teleport is more of a pain than it is worth.
> You know exactly why I have the gear that I do but you decided to rip it anyway. Really constructive post.


I'll just quote you with your quote in bold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Completely disagree. The vast majority of people did the same things with each class in DII. I've been playing the DII ladder reset and I did the same thing I always did with my sorcs. Enough str and dex to use my skullder's and ali baba, 0 energy and dump the rest into vit. *Everyone does this with sorcs unless you decide to do something random like a max block melee sorc*. *Those are FEW and far between.*
> I imagine it works similarly to DII. You could probably go back and help your friend clear the stuff that you've done already but you would get less experience for it. I'm not sure if the particulars in DIII have been explained or not somewhere already but I can't see it being too different from DII.


I, and majority of my friends didnt do this build for FG therefore it doesn't apply.
I'm not ripping your gear but isn't particularly the best choice (of a handful), assuming you've played well into 1.13.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> I'll just quote you with your quote in bold.
> I, and majority of my friends didnt do this build for FG therefore it doesn't apply.
> I'm not ripping your gear but isn't particularly the best choice (of a handful), assuming you've played well into 1.13.


You aren't making sense. First you didn't even reply to the first post and instead called my gear newb even though it is good stuff for mf running. Then in your next post you replied to my first post but that response doesn't make sense either. You didn't do that build for fg so it doesn't apply...? Finally you said you didn't rip my gear, which you clearly did, and then called it not the best choice even though it is some of the best mf gear out there.

This will be the end of the conversation so we do not annoy other people with a back and forth that has been had probably dozens of times in this thread.


----------



## Sir Cumference

thinking of making a tank barb or a DH as my first char


----------



## psyclum

DH was OP in beta i thought. I think i'm gonna stick with wizzy and try to manage my mana usage


----------



## TrueForm

WD -> Barb -> Wiz -> Monk -> DH

I wish there was ONE more class to play with. But I know Blizzard will add more in future expansions.. (nice way to make more money blizzard)


----------



## waylo88

My hierarchy or characters goes:

WD = DH > Monk > Barb > Wizard

Still not sure if I want to roll WD or DH first. Probably flip a coin.


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> WD -> Barb -> Wiz -> Monk -> DH
> I wish there was ONE more class to play with. But I know Blizzard will add more in future expansions.. (nice way to make more money blizzard)


The problem with creating more classes is balance. The whole game would have to be balanced for that one class. I can't imagine how much work went into making sure that each class with almost any configuration of items setups would not break the game.

I also don't understand why you're upset that Blizzard wants to make money. Developing the game is their job. You make money at your job, no? You always want MORE money from your job, right? Raises, bonuses, finding money in your couch or car. It's all about money to pretty much anyone in the highly developed countries so I don't see why you're getting upset. Not attacking you in particular but it just seems that a lot of people forget that making a video game is a very expensive thing to do. Especially in today's massively competitive and volatile industry where the whole company is trying to satisfy some of the most demanding consumers I've ever seen. Just a friendly reminder that making a complete video game is very difficult.


----------



## Sir Cumference

how much was LOD when it first released? anyone remember?

im all for expansions though. i just hope itll be done right.

I actually want multiple expansions. give D3 the same run D2 had, but with more content and some TLC.

all those spam bots and botting, which ill admit I was a part of, really just isnt fun.

I guess when I really think about it, D2/LOD really only lasted me 3-4 years.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> how much was LOD when it first released? anyone remember?
> im all for expansions though. i just hope itll be done right.
> I actually want multiple expansions. give D3 the same run D2 had, but with more content and some TLC.
> all those spam bots and botting, which ill admit I was a part of, really just isnt fun.
> I guess when I really think about it, D2/LOD really only lasted me 3-4 years.


I can't remember, it wasn't full game price though.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> how much was LOD when it first released? anyone remember?
> im all for expansions though. i just hope itll be done right.
> I actually want multiple expansions. give D3 the same run D2 had, but with more content and some TLC.
> all those spam bots and botting, which ill admit I was a part of, really just isnt fun.
> I guess when I really think about it, D2/LOD really only lasted me 3-4 years.


Guessing LoD was $30? Bots still spam the crap out of B.net too. Ladder resets are a lot of fun but only for like the first week or so. Once the bots get geared up the item prices tank realllllyyy fast.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Guessing LoD was $30? Bots still spam the crap out of B.net too. Ladder resets are a lot of fun but only for like the first week or so. Once the bots get geared up the item prices tank realllllyyy fast.


Yeah Blizzard only did\does a ban wave about once a year lol. Pretty much no hope of keeping bots out when it's like that.


----------



## Rebelord

I have a feeling that Blizzard will be on high alert for a while in Diablo 3 looking for bots. But of course, time will tell.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I have a feeling that Blizzard will be on high alert for a while in Diablo 3 looking for bots. But of course, time will tell.


Yeah I think so too, especially with the RMAH. I would imagine the last thing they want is to have their reputation tarnished because bots dominate the market making people money for 0 work.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yeah I think so too, especially with the RMAH. I would imagine the last thing they want is to have their reputation tarnished because bots dominate the market making people money for 0 work.


I dunno it still happens an awful lot in WoW. :/


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> I dunno it still happens an awful lot in WoW. :/


Those aren't actual bots though are they? I thought WoW just had a bunch of Korean gold farmers that actually play the game, not actual bots. But I've never played WoW so I could be mistaken.

Playing TorchLight to pass the time, come onnnnn Monday!


----------



## Ruined

Argh! I just can't decide for first play through Monk or Demon Hunter, Monk or Demon Hunter... Any suggestions?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Argh! I just can't decide for first play through Monk or Demon Hunter, Monk or Demon Hunter... Any suggestions?


MONK! MONK! MONK!

Martial arts badass? Yes. So much yes.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Argh! I just can't decide for first play through Monk or Demon Hunter, Monk or Demon Hunter... Any suggestions?


Neither, Witch Doctor all the way!


----------



## Deathclaw

i have a question that might seem stupid to you
but
could you install diablo 3 on 2 pc's
and that 2 people are playing the same account (not at the same time ofcourse)

example i buy diablo 3 but can don't have time to play more than 1h a day, and my friend wants to play but can't afford diablo 3, could he play on his pc while i'm not playing?


----------



## porky

NO...that is PIRACY!!!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> i have a question that might seem stupid to you
> but
> could you install diablo 3 on 2 pc's
> and that 2 people are playing the same account (not at the same time ofcourse)
> example i buy diablo 3 but can don't have time to play more than 1h a day, and my friend wants to play but can't afford diablo 3, could he play on his pc while i'm not playing?


Yes you can do that, shouldn't be any problem at all. I recently installed Starcraft II on my friends computer and he plays on my account so yeah, you'll be fine there.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Those aren't actual bots though are they? I thought WoW just had a bunch of Korean gold farmers that actually play the game, not actual bots. But I've never played WoW so I could be mistaken.
> Playing TorchLight to pass the time, come onnnnn Monday!


Plenty of both sadly.

Torchlight seemed kinda cool too bad they didnt get the second one with online play out sooner though.


----------



## Deathclaw

@porky i actually don't see how that's piracy, as the game is bought- what is actually the exact opposite of piracy...

@zulli85
thanks for your input on sc2
did you by any chance play with your own account since you installed it on your friends pc?
i wouldn't want the account to be banned


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> @porky i actually don't see how that's piracy, as the game is bought- what is actually the exact opposite of piracy...
> @zulli85
> thanks for your input on sc2
> did you by any chance play with your own account since you installed it on your friends pc?
> i wouldn't want the account to be banned


I have since played on my account on my computer yes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> @porky i actually don't see how that's piracy, as the game is bought- what is actually the exact opposite of piracy...
> @zulli85
> thanks for your input on sc2
> did you by any chance play with your own account since you installed it on your friends pc?
> i wouldn't want the account to be banned


You are allowed to login to your account from friend's PC's... there's really no way they can tell it's your friend playing and not you.


----------



## Deathclaw

thanks that's all i needed to know
i thought so, just wanted you guys to confirm


----------



## Boss Mosely

Quick question that I sure has already been asked but I'm not able to located through the mass of information:

What time zone is the midnight release following (powering on of the servers)? This will be the difference between me playing before going to sleep or waking up early.


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*
> 
> Quick question that I sure has already been asked but I'm not able to located through the mass of information:
> What time zone is the midnight release following (powering on of the servers)? This will be the difference between me playing before going to sleep or waking up early.


12am west coast.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*
> 
> thanks that's all i needed to know
> i thought so, just wanted you guys to confirm


You're welcome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*
> 
> Quick question that I sure has already been asked but I'm not able to located through the mass of information:
> What time zone is the midnight release following (powering on of the servers)? This will be the difference between me playing before going to sleep or waking up early.


Midnight Pacific time indeed, 3AM on the east coast. I'm on the east coast and I've yet to decide what I'm going to do.


----------



## daha

At least you're not in Hawaii where I'm 3 hours behind so servers open at 9pm but the stores here where i can pick up my Collector's Edition won't sell it to me till 12 am.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Plenty of both sadly.
> Torchlight seemed kinda cool too bad they didnt get the second one with online play out sooner though.


I actually really like Torchlight, aside from the fact that its such a blatant copy of Diablo 2 is ridiculous, I mean they even have the same sound effects!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> At least you're not in Hawaii where I'm 3 hours behind so servers open at 9pm but the stores here where i can pick up my Collector's Edition won't sell it to me till 12 am.


Oh wow, never thought of that haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> I actually really like Torchlight, aside from the fact that its such a blatant copy of Diablo 2 is ridiculous, I mean they even have the same sound effects!


Well the devs that made DII left Blizzard and made Torchlight, so yeah.


----------



## Boss Mosely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> 12am west coast.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Pacific time indeed, 3AM on the east coast. I'm on the east coast and I've yet to decide what I'm going to do.


Excellent. As stated in my previous post, I have fond memories of D2 at the wee hours of the morning. It's gona be all coming back to me again.. I may tear up







.


----------



## roberts91

Just got paid for the week and preordered it. Downloading it as we speak. I haven't been following the game much lately and sadly i never got invited to the beta. Played Diablo 1 & 2 for more hours than I care to share. Hopefully this one is just as good.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91*
> 
> Just got paid for the week and preordered it. Downloading it as we speak. I haven't been following the game much lately and sadly i never got invited to the beta. Played Diablo 1 & 2 for more hours than I care to share. Hopefully this one is just as good.


From my 50 hours in the beta, I would say it's better than both D1 and D2. Though initial impressions will be "lack of customization", but later on you will see that there's infact more customization than both previous games.


----------



## Insomnium

Quote:


> I would say it's better than both D1 and D2


Seriously how can you say that without playing the end game/further on.
Wait till you have completed it with a character first or atleast got very far, yes the beta was awsome but no where near enough content in it to make statments like it's better than d2.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it's better than both D1 and D2
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously how can you say that without playing the end game/further on.
> Wait till you have completed it with a character first or atleast got very far, yes the beta was awsome but no where near enough content in it to make statments like it's better than d2.
Click to expand...

"*From my 50 hours in the beta,* I would say it's better than both D1 and D2."

Read the whole sentence. I'm _clearly_ basing my opinion on beta experience, of course it could change, that goes without saying. No reason to quote half of one of my sentences and take it out of context.


----------



## Insomnium

I did read the 50 hours, but thats 50 hours of the same 2-3 hour beta experience.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> I did read the 50 hours, but thats 50 hours of the same 2-3 hour beta experience.


Regardless of whether or not that was 50 hours or 50 seconds, if his personal beta experience led him to like D3 better than D2 and D1, what's it to you? Why exactly does he need to validate his personal opinion to anyone else?

I played D2 for hundreds upon hundreds of hours, and I myself was blown away by the D3 beta. I know that unless Blizzard completely, utterly destroys the rest of D3, which would take a tremendous amount of effort to do so, I will like D3 more than I enjoyed all the hours I poured into D2. I will be ADDICTED to D3 moreso than I was to D2. It goes without saying that D3 could end up bombing, but if the beta was any indication whatsoever, that isn't going to be the case. Therefore, anyone opining that D3 is better than D2 and D1 in their eyes has more than enough of a valid excuse to come to that conclusion, based solely on the beta.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> I did read the 50 hours, but thats 50 hours of the same 2-3 hour beta experience.


And I was _clearly_ basing my opinion on those 2-3 hours of gameplay, you knew it, he knew it, I knew it. I fail to see your point? It goes without saying that after we get the full game that my opinion could change. If the rest of the game is as fun as the beta, then my opinion will remain the same... So it's safe to say that I feel the game will be better than D1 and D2.


----------



## Insomnium

Quote:


> Regardless of whether or not that was 50 hours or 50 seconds, if his personal beta experience led him to like D3 better than D2 and D1, what's it to you? Why exactly does he need to validate his personal opinion to anyone else?


Wow ok I think you guys took it really hard there, I did not mean it to be a personal attack. You would think I just majorly insulted him or something, sorry if it came across attacky. All I meant was lets not rush and say diablo 3 is better than 2 from a beta(demo) because well diablo 2 was like the best pc game ever







<3

Oh and I did say diablo 3 beta was awsome in my original post.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether or not that was 50 hours or 50 seconds, if his personal beta experience led him to like D3 better than D2 and D1, what's it to you? Why exactly does he need to validate his personal opinion to anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ok I think you guys took it really hard there, I did not mean it to be a personal attack. You would think I just majorly insulted him or something, sorry if it came across attacky. All I meant was lets not rush and say diablo 3 is better than 2 from a beta(demo) because well diablo 2 was like the best pc game ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> Oh and I did say diablo 3 beta was awsome in my original post.
Click to expand...

I read "Seriously how can you say that" with a hostile tone, because that's how it reads to me. If you didn't mean it like that, then no worries. We are all a little stressed right now waiting for D3.

Also:
1 day 21 hours 9 minutes 5 seconds


----------



## Insomnium

Quote:


> I read "Seriously how can you say that" with a hostile tone, because that's how it reads to me. If you didn't mean it like that, then no worries. We are all a little stressed right now waiting for D3.


Haha








Can't wait, my i5 3570k better be here on monday! I have everything waiting and ready for it, please don't delay diablo for me any further =/


----------



## Mkilbride

I ordered the Book of Cain. I had no idea it looked so cool.

But Amazon says it'll take friggin 9-11 days to just SHIP! Let alone shipping time...won't be here til the end of the month!

Every store was like that! Every online retailer!

Frustrating!


----------



## Sir Cumference

Like i mentioned in my other posts, the botting really screwed up D2 IMO. Think back to the days where you can join a full party and do quests together. Teamwork was prevalent and fun during that time.

I dont know exactly when the botting went full blown since I took a super long break, but the first 2-4 years of release were the best IMO. Botting was probably known to only a small population. If you were rushed, it was probably a friend or some random high level guy.

Now you look through the game lists and its mainly games filled with bots. Getting to hell is a piece of cake. Getting gear is extremely easy if you go through the FG route.

yeah it seems all cool at first. Then you realize whats the point of playing when youre doing just as much as the bot, which is pretty much nothing?

Thats just me.

D2 maybe had 4-5 good years. But I dont know really since I didnt play from 2005-2011


----------



## Csokis

Be careful of using graphical enhancement mods (e.g. darkd3)!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/201405207039578113Quote:


> Using programs that alter graphics is against TOS and can get you banned!


----------



## Mkilbride

Wat.

So...I can't use FXAA Shader Inject?

But it made the game so much better...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Wat.
> So...I can't use FXAA Shader Inject?
> But it made the game so much better...


I think it made the game look terrible. Over darkened, over saturated, over sharpened. It does everything that would make a certified ISF calibrator cringe. It pretty much does what retail stores do on their TVs to make your average person think "woah that's so vivid!". Like, turning the brightness down to make blacks look better, turn color up to make it look more colorful, and then crank the sharpness up to make the picture seem more clear when it's 100% inaccurate. I really am surprised that FXAA Injection has became as popular as it is. Not sure if peoples monitor's aren't calibrated correctly or what.


----------



## TheOctane

OMG 2 more days!


----------



## Polska

Tomorrow will be the slowest and worst day at work ever.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Tomorrow will be the slowest and worst day at work ever.


Your tellin me haha.

Also, Walmart.com has completely removed CE from their site just like Best Buy did, interesting...


----------



## Jinny1

i'm confused

Why does http://www.diablocountdown.com/

show that there is less than 24 hours until launch?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> i'm confused
> Why does http://www.diablocountdown.com/
> show that there is less than 24 hours until launch?


Shows 1 day 16 hours 44 mins for me.


----------



## end0rphine

I'm guessing the clock shows the countdown based on local time. Australia is just under 24 hrs from the 15th, so does that mean it's accurate though per region?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

OK guys you're killing me. I was literally at the beach for a single day and I come back to 125 posts...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> i'm confused
> Why does http://www.diablocountdown.com/
> show that there is less than 24 hours until launch?


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html

Far better countdown.. click the flags for your country.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Your tellin me haha.
> Also, Walmart.com has completely removed CE from their site just like Best Buy did, interesting...


They sold and shipped all copies already, since it's not being made anymore I assume they just removed it to free up a item #.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

So, May might get the award for the best month of the year.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Weekend #1:
Snowboarded on Friday in the best conditions of the year
Snowboarded again on Monday on the sunniest day of the year, both nights spent at my friends house I'll spare the young-ins the rest of the details








Weekend #2:
Spend the weekend with all of the guys at my friends beach house
Even when we hid out 120 miles away, a car load of girls came and crashed our party right when all of us were more or less completely tossed, once again, spare the young-ins the details...








The next day we spent Wake boarding, Surfing, and Hiking the dune in pacific city (run down them, or if you're cool enough, you do flips and stoof like us







)
Week #3:
Diablo 3 Launch
Weekend #3:
Leave Friday for a week in Tennessee to go my cousins HS Graduation, then spend every moment we can on my uncles boat/jetski just having a good time, breaks of Diablo 3 where permitted
Rest of the month:
Diablo 3 and whatever else happens to be in store for me









One could say I'm pretty dang content for now being a 20 year old working full time getting salary pay/insurance/vacation as well as going to school. Financial woes? fogetaboudit!











I'm still debating on what class to roll. I really want the highest single target damage output possible... But am leaning anywhere between Monk, WD, or Wiz...


----------



## Tensho

So just looking for some clarification on "server up time". Do they come up at 4am CST? I hear its PST, then i hear its PDT, hearing abunch of things lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensho*
> 
> So just looking for some clarification on "server up time". Do they come up at 4am CST? I hear its PST, then i hear its PDT, hearing abunch of things lol


23 hours, 17 minutes until we can install Diablo III
1 day, 15 hours, 16 minutes until we can play Diablo III
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html

This will show you the exact time, no matter your location. If your not in "Americas" click one of the flags, since UK and Asia countries get to play before us.









2AM CST. PST and PDT are the same thing.


----------



## Tensho

Went to that site, clicked on the flag and it doesnt treat it as a link. refreshed the page as suggested and nothing aswell.
So by your countdown it is 2am CST as you said that it becomes playable.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

IM SO EXCITED THAT IM TYPING IN ALL CAPS LOL!!!


----------



## unfriend

Anyone have experience with Amazon re: release date shipping?

I am a little worried with seeing some of the cancellations that have happened, and the fact that there has been no movement on Amazons end thus far. I am hoping that it will start updating tomorrow, showing shipped....but I am concerned nonetheless.


----------



## waylo88

Anything I've ever ordered on Amazon with release day delivery has arrived on time. It'll ship tomorrow with overnight delivery.

Also, no DarkD3 is lame. Made the graphics much more crisp/clear. Pretty stupid that just altering the colors is against the TOS.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 23 hours, 17 minutes until we can install Diablo III
> 1 day, 15 hours, 16 minutes until we can play Diablo III
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html
> This will show you the exact time, no matter your location. If your not in "Americas" click one of the flags, since UK and Asia countries get to play before us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2AM CST. PST and PDT are the same thing.


Well PDT is PST with daylight savings.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Anyone have experience with Amazon re: release date shipping?
> I am a little worried with seeing some of the cancellations that have happened, and the fact that there has been no movement on Amazons end thus far. I am hoping that it will start updating tomorrow, showing shipped....but I am concerned nonetheless.


I ordered BF3 through amazon with release day shipping, and it arrived on the night of the 24th (release day was the 25th), just excellent.

On another note, quick question you guys, my Blizzard Downloader keeps closing itself while downloading Diablo III, this was my third try downloading the game (closed right around the ~4GB mark), anyone else experiencing this? Is there another way to pre-load Diablo? any mirrors out there? thanks!


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html
> Far better countdown.. click the flags for your country.
> They sold and shipped all copies already, since it's not being made anymore I assume they just removed it to free up a item #.


Blizzard said they will still be selling them well past release, to meet demand.

I doubt they're gone forever.


----------



## SIDWULF

Love these AAA titles. Looking foward to D3 more then ever now.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitefire001*
> 
> anyone have an extra guest pass? Because amazon really screwed me saying my game will arrive on the 23rd...
> My email is [email protected]
> Thanks!


did you order a CE?


Spoiler: Rant:



Does anyone else have to deal with phone tag as much as I do?
This morning a lady called in stating a problem that needs fixing, she called from her own support group that would be able to contact the person she asked for (during regular hours). Called our on-call and they said to call the original support group because our team can't do it







(the lady that called originally). After 30 minutes of searching I called the direct person who fixed it last weekend and they told me to call someone else who works for our group, note that the on-call just told me to call that guy. No surprises, our guy I was supposed to call didn't answer and then I got voice-mail for our on-call. Finally got a hold of our on-call and they now decided they can take care of it...









The procedure is working as well as fine tuned clock gears immersed in sand.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anything I've ever ordered on Amazon with release day delivery has arrived on time. It'll ship tomorrow with overnight delivery.
> Also, no DarkD3 is lame. Made the graphics much more crisp/clear. Pretty stupid that just altering the colors is against the TOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I ordered BF3 through amazon with release day shipping, and it arrived on the night of the 24th (release day was the 25th), just excellent.
> On another note, quick question you guys, my Blizzard Downloader keeps closing itself while downloading Diablo III, this was my third try downloading the game (closed right around the ~4GB mark), anyone else experiencing this? Is there another way to pre-load Diablo? any mirrors out there? thanks!


Thanks for the info guys. Makes me feel much better.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> They sold and shipped all copies already, since it's not being made anymore I assume they just removed it to free up a item #.


Mine hasn't shipped yet, it still says processing. Hope I don't get the shaft!

Then again, I didn't get to order it until Saturday morning when it came back in stock, so I wouldn't expect it to ship until Monday.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Mine hasn't shipped yet, it still says processing. Hope I don't get the shaft!
> Then again, I didn't get to order it until Saturday morning when it came back in stock, so I wouldn't expect it to ship until Monday.


Yeah, I wish mine would have shipped Friday, then I'd have it tomorrow.

Be awesome.


----------



## Ploppytheman

I actually bought it as my casual game because well, Blizzard is an awesome company and besides WOW they made great games. Also my friend was a diablo fanatic back in the day and told me a lot about it.

Only thing I cant decide is whether to play a wizard or a demon hunter. Im sure I will have both eventually. I mean I played a hunter in WoW for a long long time and the demon hunter is basically the same thing as that and I played DH and Wiz to lvl 10 in closed Beta and both were nice, mage was definitely easier though and did a lot more damage and abilities seemed better. I almost always play a rogue as archer if possible and sometimes priest, which doesnt exist, and sometimes mage, which does exist. I never play melee and monk is melee so hes lame and not a priest lol.

I hope they have WSAD option on release because not having it is just stupid as hell. Namely the demon hunter is gonna be stupid for kiting if you have to click to kite then click to shoot ur spammable ability every 1sec or less.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I actually bought it as my casual game because well, Blizzard is an awesome company and besides WOW they made great games. Also my friend was a diablo fanatic back in the day and told me a lot about it.
> Only thing I cant decide is whether to play a wizard or a demon hunter. Im sure I will have both eventually. I mean I played a hunter in WoW for a long long time and the demon hunter is basically the same thing as that and I played DH and Wiz to lvl 10 in closed Beta and both were nice, mage was definitely easier though and did a lot more damage and abilities seemed better. I almost always play a rogue as archer if possible and sometimes priest, which doesnt exist, and sometimes mage, which does exist. I never play melee and monk is melee so hes lame and not a priest lol.
> I hope they have WSAD option on release because not having it is just stupid as hell. Namely the demon hunter is gonna be stupid for kiting if you have to click to kite then click to shoot ur spammable ability every 1sec or less.


Blizzard said no WASD, never.

All the game mechanics are designed around the mouse. It was this way in the original Diablo & DIablo II, and basically all Isometric Action RPGs. WASD movement would be awkward as hell and stupid in Diablo III.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> ...and besides WOW they made great games...
> 
> I mean I played a hunter in WoW for a long long time...


This I don't get.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> This I don't get.


Didn't you get the memo? hating on WoW is the new cool thing to do.


----------



## Illusive Spectre

If anyone got a spare Diablo 3 Guest Pass, please send it to me via pm, thanks very much. My copy will arrive only after my exams









Barbarian will be my first class in D3







Can't wait!!!


----------



## jadenx2

going monk. playing with the build calculator it just seems like too much fun.


----------



## Polska

Anyone looking for a guest pass should probably check on launch day in the freebie section, will probably be littered with them


----------



## waylo88

So, regarding DarkD3...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/201726183740686336Quote:


> "@Dedisdead1 TOS against mods is so we can ban cheaters. I agree DarkD3 is not a cheat...yet. As long as it is not a cheat, no ban is likely."


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So, regarding DarkD3...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/201726183740686336


I was just going to say that. It adds filters to your video processing.

It's like saying turning on Forced AA in nvidia control panel is against TOS.

DarkD3 is fine. You won't get in trouble for it.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Didn't you get the memo? hating on WoW is the new cool thing to do.


WoW has been bad for a long long time and if it wasnt obvious from their sub numbers dropping I dont know what proof you need. I quit wow almost 3yrs ago and tried it again for like 2 months but its even worse (how is that even possible?).


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> WoW has been bad for a long long time and if it wasnt obvious from their sub numbers dropping I dont know what proof you need. I quit wow almost 3yrs ago and tried it again for like 2 months but its even worse (how is that even possible?).


WoW is far past it's prime, that's for sure. I played vanilla and raided MC and BWL til I realized what a waste it was. Played off and on for 3-4 years after then.

Anyways back on topic: Holy crap we're so close!! I don't know how I'm going to survive work tomorrow...


----------



## waylo88

I plan on sleeping all day tomorrow. Its as close as I can get to cryogenically freezing myself.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I might have an extra guess pass if I knew where to check, or is it only people who bought the CE ?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I might have an extra guess pass if I knew where to check, or is it only people who bought the CE ?


Only people who bought a physical copy in general.


----------



## regles

I just found out that at my local store there will be 12 CE available at launch and there are about 20-30 pre-orders for the standard edition. If you are early enough, they are giving out steel cases for the game. Can't wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regles*
> 
> I just found out that at my local store there will be 12 CE available at launch and there are about 20-30 pre-orders for the standard edition. If you are early enough, they are giving out steel cases for the game. Can't wait until tomorrow night.


12 CEs available for non pre orders? If so where at, my cousin thinks his Futureshop pre order might not come through and is looking elsewhere just in case.


----------



## Zulli85

Every boxed version, standard and CE both, will have guest passes in them. Like someone else mentioned the freebie section will probably have a lot of them during and after Tuesday.

1 day 3 hours 55 minutes 12 seconds!!!


----------



## regles

I'm actually in Kingston right now so I don't think he will want to drive 3 hour.


----------



## QSS-5

kingston as in UK? cause i am in Kingston


----------



## Zulli85

Surprised there aren't more people posting here tonight. C'mon guys we are almost under 1 day till release!


----------



## Tiger S.

I lost track of days. I was waiting for Tuesday night not Monday.








downloading now, I bet I get no work done tomorrow.


----------



## regles

Kingston as in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I was just going to say that. It adds filters to your video processing.
> It's like saying turning on Forced AA in nvidia control panel is against TOS.
> DarkD3 is fine. You won't get in trouble for it.


If a real hack uses a similar injection method it'll get banned, and blizzard will point to that part of the TOS. They won't target it, but won't make an exception if it makes something else easier to ban. There is a small risk using anything like that.


----------



## Zulli85

0 days 23 hours 57 minutes 8 seconds....!!


----------



## QSS-5

i got 18 Hours 50 min


----------



## Zulli85

5 videos with Jay Wilson and some new gameplay footage below.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/05/14/diablo-iii-blizzard-on-making-the-most-of-each-class


----------



## calavera

I'm excited.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 0 days 23 hours 57 minutes 8 seconds....!!


Pretty sure the countdown clock just goes to Midnight Eastern time. Tack three more hours onto that because servers dont go live until 3AM.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Pretty sure the countdown clock just goes to Midnight Eastern time. Tack three more hours onto that because servers dont go live until 3AM.


I am fully aware of this. My countdown is when I will have the game in my hands.


----------



## Murlocke

So close....

Asians get to play in 11 hours, so jelly.


----------



## Schnitter

When can we Install it? They said the 14th. It is the 14th here already lol. Is it the 14th PDT? or?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> When can we Install it? They said the 14th. It is the 14th here already lol. Is it the 14th PDT? or?


9hr 56min if your in US
56 minutes if your in UK


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So close....
> Asians get to play in 11 hours, so jelly.


dont be

asia server will be a ghost town comparing to US servers

a lot of them are even going to suck up the large pings and play US servers just to play with their friends / more crowded server etc

just look at SC2 realms for reference


----------



## steve210

I'm very excited that diablo 3 is coming hell will be upon us all on the 15 of may it will happen


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dont be
> asia server will be a ghost town comparing to US servers
> a lot of them are even going to suck up the large pings and play US servers just to play with their friends / more crowded server etc
> just look at SC2 realms for reference


There are thousands (about 2k+) lining up more than a day before the release to get their hands on the CE. Police are trying to clear the streets so they might even be forced to release it earlier to prevent accidents/traffic. It even made freaking news. lol

Also, Blizzard has distributed bulk versions of D3 for the PC "cafe"s in Korea as well. Asia server will be PACKED. Every Korean forum I went to it's all about Diablo 3 talk, including non-gaming forums. This goes beyond SC2.


----------



## Schnitter

Can someone please explain how the servers will work? I live in USA and I will play with a friend who lives in Peru.

Is this game like WoW where once you choose a server you are stuck there or can I play in US server and then use same char to log to South America server? (Will there even be South America server?)

EDIT: Great explanation http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-global-play-faq;jsessionid=7DEFFBDB2A51208C3B201BD4FD50B884.blade35_08_bnet-support


----------



## DCSRM

this is unhealthy. Ive been playing the crap out of diablo 2 just to feed the fire.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Can someone please explain how the servers will work? I live in USA and I will play with a friend who lives in Peru.
> Is this game like WoW where once you choose a server you are stuck there or can I play in US server and then use same char to log to South America server? (Will there even be South America server?)


Characters are server specific. You can however change servers at any time.


----------



## skwannabe

So for people who didn't pre order it, where should they look for a copy of d3 on launch day?

I have frys, microcenter, best buy, gamestop, and walmart.


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe*
> 
> So for people who didn't pre order it, where should they look for a copy of d3 on launch day?
> I have frys, microcenter, best buy, gamestop, and walmart.


Are you set on a physical copy? I think those stores are all good options. Depends on where you are though... Id browse the net to see if there are any events in your area


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe*
> 
> So for people who didn't pre order it, where should they look for a copy of d3 on launch day?
> I have frys, microcenter, best buy, gamestop, and walmart.


Pretty sure all those stores you listed will have plenty of copies available for purchase on Tuesday.


----------



## skwannabe

Hmm I wonder if walmart will start selling them exactly at 12:00am on tuesday... They are 24 and right next to my house.


----------



## steve210

I just preorder diablo 3 a week ago on GameStop.com I hope I get it on the 15 I did overnight shipping


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> I just preorder diablo 3 a week ago on GameStop.com I hope I get it on the 15 I did overnight shipping


You'll get it on the 16th, since you didn't get release day delivery.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> *There are thousands (about 2k+) lining up more than a day before the release to get their hands on the CE*. Police are trying to clear the streets so they might even be forced to release it earlier to prevent accidents/traffic. It even made freaking news. lol
> Also, Blizzard has distributed bulk versions of D3 for the PC "cafe"s in Korea as well. Asia server will be PACKED. Every Korean forum I went to it's all about Diablo 3 talk, including non-gaming forums. This goes beyond SC2.


which happens ALL the time when something big comes out. Might be a rare scene in the US, not at all in Asia.

Also, are they doing servers like SC2? (I didn't check) You know, as in like SEA, KR and China, or something

If they aren't splitting asia up, yes I think "asia" server as a whole will have a decent amount of people (all because of koreans and "probably" chinese)

But if they are doing servers like that, then SEA, the only english speaking asian regoin, will be like sub-urbs. (that was what I initially meant, cuz I'll be thinking about joining either the SEA or US, if it works like that)


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> which happens ALL the time when something big comes out. Might be a rare scene in the US, not at all in Asia.
> Also, are they doing servers like SC2? (I didn't check) You know, as in like SEA, KR and China, or something
> If they aren't splitting asia up, yes I think "asia" server as a whole will have a decent amount of people (all because of koreans and "probably" chinese)
> But if they are doing servers like that, then SEA, the only english speaking asian regoin, will be like sub-urbs. (that was what I initially meant, cuz I'll be thinking about joining either the SEA or US, if it works like that)


Not in South Korea it isn't. It's very rare for people to line up like they did for a PC game. Everything Korea does is online oriented so it's very rare for people to line up to own a physical retail package. I can't remember the last time there was a big gathering like this ever. From my understanding Korea gets their own server, just like Taiwan and Singapore. The other regions are grouped into SEA. But I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## Lisjak

Man I can't believe it. It feels like yesterday that they announced Diablo 3 and I was following every bit of news. And tomorrow when I wake up and make me coffee the mail man is going to bring me the game. I so can't wait


----------



## unfriend

Lisjak, if I was your mailman, you wouldn't be getting that game


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Lisjak, if I was your mailman, you wouldn't be getting that game


then Lisjak will look like your avatar


----------



## Lisjak

Lol. I would hunt you down then


----------



## Murlocke

2 hours, 59 minutes until we can install Diablo III
18 hours, 58 minutes until we can play Diablo III


----------



## Bastyn99

Strange, I was told that UK (Im just guessing that means anyone with the enGB client) could install the game several hours ago, but I cant ?


----------



## unfriend

HarrisLam, speaking of avatars


----------



## calavera

Amazon just charged me, which means they started the shipping process.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Strange, I was told that UK (Im just guessing that means anyone with the enGB client) could install the game several hours ago, but I cant ?


Then you didn't download the updated client, UK client was bugged.. you need to patch it.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4410912/New_Downloaders_for_English_and_German-12_05_2012


----------



## Lisjak

I have this new client. I downloaded the complete thing 2 days ago and I still can't install the game


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I have this new client. I downloaded the complete thing 2 days ago and I still can't install the game


*shrug* make sure your BIOS and computer clock is set right? I'm not sure.. UK's servers come up in 8 hours and 33 minutes. So if other people are reporting that they can install it, it's something on your end. Are you positive you have the enGB client?

USA client unlocks in 1 1/2 hours and i'll report if I can or cannot install it. If you can't install it by the time the USA client unlocks you should be calling support if you plan on playing.. or posting about it on the official forums and maybe someone else has the problem.


----------



## Zulli85

0 days 14 hours 31 minutes 55 seconds. Holy crap it is so close.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 0 days 14 hours 31 minutes 55 seconds. Holy crap it is so close.


It's 6.30am right now pacific, that timing seems a bit short.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Amazon just charged me, which means they started the shipping process.


Man, I'm in the odd situation where I need local people to tell me how laggy the US server is before I can even consider buying the game

I had a lot of faith in blizzard seeing how I can play SC2 US server with almost no latency

But after speaking with a few coworkers it seems like they all reported over 200 of ping in open beta weekend, one even claimed to have 3xx ping

now I just gotta wait for feedbacks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> HarrisLam, speaking of avatars


uh.....yeah......Thanks?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 0 days 14 hours 31 minutes 55 seconds. Holy crap it is so close.


That timer fails. 17 hours, 26 minutes until we can play Diablo III in the USA.









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Man, I'm in the odd situation where I need local people to tell me how laggy the US server is before I can even consider buying the game
> I had a lot of faith in blizzard seeing how I can play SC2 US server with almost no latency
> But after speaking with a few coworkers it seems like they all reported over 200 of ping in open beta weekend, one even claimed to have 3xx ping
> now I just gotta wait for feedbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh.....yeah......Thanks?


I feel 200-300ms would be 100% playable and probably not very noticeable in D3. It's definitely in the yellow though, but I don't think anything under 150ms would be even remotely noticeable in D3. That's what lots of people play WoW at, and I notice lag in games like that much easier.

Also, Open beta was a stress test. Pings will be lower after launch settles.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> *shrug* make sure your BIOS and computer clock is set right? I'm not sure.. UK's servers come up in 8 hours and 33 minutes. So if other people are reporting that they can install it, it's something on your end. Are you positive you have the enGB client?
> USA client unlocks in 1 1/2 hours and i'll report if I can or cannot install it. If you can't install it by the time the USA client unlocks you should be calling support if you plan on playing.. or posting about it on the official forums and maybe someone else has the problem.


Thanks for this. Unfortunately I won't need to install the game today. I just got an email saying that the delivery of the game was delayed. I am so pissed right now.







(Excuse the bad language)


----------



## B!0HaZard

Who else has their physical copy?

For anyone who wants to know, it comes with a 20-day WoW guest pass (yawn), two Diablo 3 guest passes with the same parts open as in the beta (yay!) and a manual with the usual info + some backstory of the world and the playable characters.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Then you didn't download the updated client, UK client was bugged.. you need to patch it.
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4410912/New_Downloaders_for_English_and_German-12_05_2012


Nope, the fire from the sky still falls...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's 6.30am right now pacific, that timing seems a bit short.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> That timer fails. 17 hours, 26 minutes until we can play Diablo III in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html
> I feel 200-300ms would be 100% playable and probably not very noticeable in D3. It's definitely in the yellow though, but I don't think anything under 150ms would be even remotely noticeable in D3. That's what lots of people play WoW at, and I notice lag in games like that much easier.
> Also, Open beta was a stress test. Pings will be lower after launch settles.


Yes I know, 14 hours 10 minutes 25 seconds until the CE will be in my hands.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Sorry for the ****ty quality~


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Nope, the fire from the sky still falls...


I think I know why that is. We will probably be able to install the game at 17:01 CEST which is in about an hour. I got this from here:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/3888532506


----------



## Murlocke

This moment feels surreal.

I feel like any second I will wake up, and it will be over a year until D3 launch.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This moment feels surreal.
> I feel like any second I will wake up, and it will be over a year until D3 launch.


Haha I hear that. It was just about 4 long years ago when DIII was finally announced and that announcement was long overdue.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Haha I hear that. It was just about 4 long years ago when DIII was finally announced and that announcement was long overdue.


I keep walking around my house, and getting the thought "HOLY CRAP D3 IS HOURS AWAY?". I kind of just stand there for a few minutes to soak in the thought because my mind still can't process it. This happens like 3 times an hour...

Yesterday I was outside, and my mom was next to me, and I looked up at the clear blue sky and said out loud "Well.. sky definitely hasn't fallen yet", and she went "What?", and I repeated "The sky hasn't fallen yet"... and she just looked at me weird.


----------



## Krazee

The world is coming to an end, literally lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I keep walking around my house, and getting the thought "HOLY CRAP D3 IS HOURS AWAY?". I kind of just stand there for a few minutes to soak in the thought because my mind still can't process it. This happens like 3 times an hour...
> Yesterday I was outside, and my mom was next to me, and I looked up at the clear blue sky and said out loud "Well.. sky definitely hasn't fallen yet", and she went "What?", and I repeated "The sky hasn't fallen yet"... and she just looked at me weird.


Yeah I can't believe it either. I'm so anxious to get the game that at this point it is nearly impossible to get it off of my mind. I'm home today watching TV, browsing the web, there is a plumber here doing quite a bit of work, and I just found out I have a job interview Wednesday but it isn't enough to distract me for more than a few seconds at a time. Your mom probably thought you were bananas by the way haha.


----------



## Tiger S.

Launch Party Taipei... looks like 5 hours :/


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I feel 200-300ms would be 100% playable and probably not very noticeable in D3. It's definitely in the yellow though, but I don't think anything under 150ms would be even remotely noticeable in D3. That's what lots of people play WoW at, and I notice lag in games like that much easier.
> Also, *Open beta was a stress test. Pings will be lower after launch settles*.


of course 150ms or below will be bearable, but above that? Not so much

I played Dota for ~4 years (the RPG system of diablo share a lot of similarities), and everytime I play with more than 100 ping when I was in the US, it's not a pleasant experience.

but when I got back to my hometown, I got really fast and stable internet, Bot hosting was also starting to become the norm here and I tried playing games hosted by the system

It WOWed me.

everyone has less than a ping of 10, the difference of experience was night and day. Now that I think of it, it's probably because of the game nature of Starcraft 2 that help me not notice the latency. When I only get to control one character in D3 (just like Dota) however.....things might change....

let's hope what you said there @bold will come true eventually
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> 
> Who else has their physical copy?
> For anyone who wants to know, it comes with a 20-day WoW guest pass (yawn), two Diablo 3 guest passes with the same parts open as in the beta (yay!) and a manual with the usual info + some backstory of the world and the playable characters.


oh man that box looks sick


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Launch Party Taipei... looks like 5 hours :/


Look at the banner in the background. Those poor souls have to wait another 6 years for release.


----------



## Nethermir




----------



## Zulli85

I keep getting that excited feeling in my stomach like I'm going to crap my pants.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


Japan/Korea get to play in less than 2 hours.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*


All I know is, Amazon better get my dang Collector's Edition copy delivered tomorrow, or I will rage like i have never raged before....


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Japan/Korea get to play in less than 2 hours.


i dont care about everyone else's timezone because it only makes me sad when i keep thinking they get to play earlier than me lol

and i am glad i was able to keep away from any spoilers!


----------



## meckert15834

i dont care about a "hard copy" just pre ordered and im downloading now! cant wait


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i am glad i was able to keep away from any spoilers!


Stop viewing the internet then because there is a MAJOR spoiler all over the place.. It was posted here a few times and I've been having someone delete the posts quick. It can be spoiled in 3 words, so before you know what your reading, you'll be spoiled. It's all over the official forums right now, so don't go there. Honestly, i'd just get off the internet and watch TV until it launches.

13 minutes until we can install. Log in screen until launch ftw.


----------



## soth7676

I have mine downloaded and ready to roll...when is the US release time anyway??


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> I have mine downloaded and ready to roll...when is the US release time anyway??


About 16 hours.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Boo, just tried to add the collector's ed CD key to my bnet account, but it says "there was an error", with no detail. Probably can't add until the time is up, i guess.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Boo, just tried to add the collector's ed CD key to my bnet account, but it says "there was an error", with no detail. Probably can't add until the time is up, i guess.


Try again in 5 minutes after installer unlocks.

It's possible you won't be able to add it until 12:01 PDT too.


----------



## LBear

Never played any of the previous Diablo games. When i tried the open beta, it reminded me of torchlight which was a good game. However, near the end of the game i started getting bored with it. I hope Diablo 3 doesn't make me feel the same way.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Never played any of the previous Diablo games. When i tried the open beta, it reminded me of torchlight which was a good game. However, near the end of the game i started getting bored with it. I hope Diablo 3 doesn't make me feel the same way.


I got bored from Torchlight 1 before beating it, but played D2 for years. I think many people experienced the same.

If you start getting bored, start cooping the game with friends, makes it much more fun. If you can get 3 other friends with the same mindset as you, the game will last for years.

EDIT: 1 minute until installer unlocks!
EDIT2: Blizzard fails at flipping the switch?


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> About 16 hours.


3 am in the morning???...damn i am usually in bed by then and i work 2nd shift!!!...


----------



## GenoWhirl

wont let me install


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> wont let me install


INB4 we have to download a new client because they improperly coded the unlock script.


----------



## supra_rz

got mine.. cant wait to play..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got bored from Torchlight 1 before beating it, but played D2 for years. I think many people experienced the same.
> If you start getting bored, start cooping the game with friends, makes it much more fun. If you can get 3 other friends with the same mindset as you, the game will last for years.
> EDIT: 1 minute until installer unlocks!
> EDIT2: Blizzard fails at flipping the switch?


I never liked torchlight much, I only played for about an hour before stopping. The diablo beta on the other hand, was pretty fun.


----------



## Nethermir

i heard there were some issues with installers in germany or something. im still at work but i am glad i have remote access to my pc at home


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> INB4 we have to download a new client because they improperly coded the unlock script.


Let me know if you get it installing, I haven't tried yet and don't want to turn on my main rig if it isn't going to work.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Let me know if you get it installing, I haven't tried yet and don't want to turn on my main rig if it isn't going to work.


It's working now.


----------



## GenoWhirl

keep getting an error message about my internet connection


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It's working now.


Okay thanks homie, will go install it soon.


----------



## frickfrock999

Did you guys know D3 is being released today?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> It's working now.


I'm assuming that using one of the "official" installer links that downloaded 7.60GB of setup files still works, correct? No need to download a new client/setup package than what was already available? I just used one of the official links that were posted by the digital-edition buyers.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> keep getting an error message about my internet connection


Wait a bit, some are getting that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm assuming that using one of the "official" installer links that downloaded 7.60GB of setup files still works, correct? No need to download a new client/setup package than what was already available? I just used one of the official links that were posted by the digital-edition buyers.


If your in USA, original installer is fine.


----------



## jdip

Oh lawd, it's nearly time.

This is going to hurt the Chimpin Challenge effort lol.


----------



## GenoWhirl

working now:thumb:


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Wait a bit, some are getting that.
> If your in USA, original installer is fine.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, It's days like this I really wish I had my computer(s) setup for remote desktop/dropbox between them. Last night around 9:30 I finally got my dad's new box up and running, it was asking for a driver and what it really meant was update my bios







. So I will have to wait till I get home to install it.

GAME-PLAN:
Work until 3:30 pm
Install Diablo 3 on my gaming rig, laptop, and dad's PC I just built (so I can play downstairs on a desktop...







)
Sleep until 4:45 if possible
Go to the gym for a lifting cardio class from 5-6 (It's exhausting







)
Get home, make a nice protein shake, then go to sleep until the sky as fallen.









I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

The weather forecast has a 100% chance of fire rain tomorrow.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Yep, installing now








Still not letting me register the cd key though. Probably needs to be the 15th...


----------



## mjpd1983

When you go to install and it says you need to activate the game, I follow the link and sign into battlenet, then it has the "enter game key" section, where can I find the game key if it's a digtal pre-order?

Or was signing in from the activate prompt all that was needed to activate?

Thanks


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, It's days like this I really wish I had my computer(s) setup for remote desktop/dropbox between them. Last night around 9:30 I finally got my dad's new box up and running, it was asking for a driver and what it really meant was update my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I will have to wait till I get home to install it.
> GAME-PLAN:
> Work until 3:30 pm
> Install Diablo 3 on my gaming rig, laptop, and dad's PC I just built (so I can play downstairs on a desktop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Sleep until 4:45 if possible
> Go to the gym for a lifting cardio class from 5-6 (It's exhausting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Get home, make a nice protein shake, then go to sleep until the sky as fallen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED!


Lol I was planning on the same go to bed super early, say around 7, then wake up at 2am est and wait a bit


----------



## Rebelord

So, I started to install. Wife came by and saw. Just shook her head and said, "Great, your lost to the world now."


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> When you go to install and it says you need to activate the game, I follow the link and sign into battlenet, then it has the "enter game key" section, where can I find the game key if it's a digtal pre-order?
> Or was signing in from the activate prompt all that was needed to activate?
> Thanks


Select the other option.. digital is pre-activated.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> So, I started to install. Wife came by and saw. Just shook her head and said, "Great, your lost to the world now."


and i got permission from my gf to play the game!


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Select the other option.. digital is pre-activated.


Thanks mate, it seemed to have just skipped past it and is installing now.

Pretty amped to play this







Missed out on beta.


----------



## Murlocke

Holy crap.. Just got mine installed and watched the opening cutscene.

Probably the best looking CG cutscenes i've ever seen in a game... Expected nothing less from blizzard. Glad to see they included 1080p cutscenes with good bitrate.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Missed out on beta.


I wouldn't worry about it.
You'll still be able to play the Free Version in 30 days. I believe it goes up to the skeleton king.


----------



## waldoh74

Just checked my Amazon orders. My D3 CE has been paid for and is "Shipping Soon"...







. Can't wait for it to get in. Too bad FedEx doesn't deliver to my house until 7p-8p =\. Tomorrow will be dragging on until it shows up lol.


----------



## jbobb

Can't wait till I get to play. Won't be till after work tomorrow though.







Thank god my wife works an overnight shift though tomorrow otherwise I wouldn't get to play till next week.

I do have a question though.....

I was planning on doing my first run as Barbarian, but the Witch Doctor and Monk look more and more interesting after watching some vids. Does anyone know what class will have the best single target damage? Or will it be based on more of what weapon/skill/rune you are using and not the individual class itself? I've read so much information in the last 24 hours that my mind is melting and I'm not sure if I have seen the answer already and just can't remember...lol


----------



## Nethermir

by the way, if i have a digital install, can i still use a CE version?

@jbobb: for single target im thinking either wizard or barbarian. just a guess, i havent really read anything because i want to play without any prior knowledge (except from playing beta).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Can't wait till I get to play. Won't be till after work tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god my wife works an overnight shift though tomorrow otherwise I wouldn't get to play till next week.
> I do have a question though.....
> I was planning on doing my first run as Barbarian, but the Witch Doctor and Monk look more and more interesting after watching some vids. Does anyone know what class will have the best single target damage? Or will it be based on more of what weapon/skill/rune you are using and not the individual class itself? I've read so much information in the last 24 hours that my mind is melting and can't remember if I seen the answer already, but just can't remember...lol


All of the classes are capable of of dealing single target damage but as far as the most effective I would think the barbarian. He relies on physical damage the most from what I can tell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> by the way, if i have a digital install, can i still use a CE version?


Yes you can do that, that is what I am doing. I haven't installed the game yet but we should be able to install the game just fine and pop in the CE key at Battle.net when we get our copies.


----------



## Murlocke

Now to wait 15 hours...

Will be going to bed in about 5 hours, then sleep for 9 hours, wake up and shower, then start spamming log in button until it works.


----------



## 179232

To go to the midnight launch, or not to go to the midnight launch?

I have an AP Test Tuesday morning at 7:30, but Diablo 3 comes out that night. Wat do?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> by the way, if i have a digital install, can i still use a CE version?
> @jbobb: for single target im thinking either wizard or barbarian. just a guess, i havent really read anything because i want to play without any prior knowledge (except from playing beta).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> All of the classes are capable of of dealing single target damage but as far as the most effective I would think the barbarian. He relies on physical damage the most from what I can tell.
> Yes you can do that, that is what I am doing. I haven't installed the game yet but we should be able to install the game just fine and pop in the CE key at Battle.net when we get our copies.


Thanks guys. Well, I have a day to decide I guess. I know for sure one of my friends is going Barbarian also, so I was thinking of going a different class for when we play together. The other classes look fun and interesting, but I have always gone the path of hand-to-hand/physical combat playing Diablo games. So, it would just feel strange to go a different route for me. I might just end up going Monk beings he will be the closest to a Barbarian style combat with different skills.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Lol I was planning on the same go to bed super early, say around 7, then wake up at 2am est and wait a bit


Yeah, I was going to just instal then sleep until launch, but since I'm going on vacation Friday for a week in the sun I figured I should oil the guns














.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> and i got permission from my gf to play the game!


And it looks like she will regret that decision in about 15 hours. Cheers to everyone who is going to fight with their spouse over this game in the next decade! Thank god for college and 12 hour relationships!


----------



## Rebelord

Ok. so installed and at the Login Screen.
So far it is NOT boding well for my Crossfire 4890's. When in Fullscreen mode. to take advantage of crossfire. Both GPU's at 100% usage, and the screen is constantly flickering and gamma/contrast is waay out of wack. Turn it to Fullscreen windowed, 1 GPU at 100% and now, it looks like a proper rendered screen. This is not well..

Anyone else with similar issue?

Drivers: 12.3 going to try 12.4


----------



## Nethermir

i want to do barbarian too but the witch doctor looks really appealing to me. i like those banelings sploding frogs.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Ok. so installed and at the Login Screen.
> So far it is NOT boding well for my Crossfire 4890's. When in Fullscreen mode. to take advantage of crossfire. Both GPU's at 100% usage, and the screen is constantly flickering and gamma/contrast is waay out of wack. Turn it to Fullscreen windowed, 1 GPU at 100% and now, it looks like a proper rendered screen. This is not well..
> Anyone else with similar issue?


Well your first mistake is having Crossfire 4890's. They are a wee bit outdated man... I'm pretty sure the APU A8-3870k rig I just built last night is better than that using just integrated...


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Ok. so installed and at the Login Screen.
> So far it is NOT boding well for my Crossfire 4890's. When in Fullscreen mode. to take advantage of crossfire. Both GPU's at 100% usage, and the screen is constantly flickering and gamma/contrast is waay out of wack. Turn it to Fullscreen windowed, 1 GPU at 100% and now, it looks like a proper rendered screen. This is not well..
> Anyone else with similar issue?
> Drivers: 12.3 going to try 12.4


Think of the brightside! I'll be playing with my laptop's Intel HD 3000 at the lowest settings.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i want to do barbarian too but the witch doctor looks really appealing to me. i like those banelings sploding frogs.


I almost decided to go with a WD after the spotlight vid came out, it looks like a ton of fun but my playstyle is too aggressive to not go with a barb.


----------



## JAM3S121

does the digial purchase straight from blizzard have a cd key?

they asked me for a key when installing but i didnt see one.


----------



## meckert15834

mine said. "activate now" or "already activated" ( something along those lines) just click already activated and you should be good. the key is attached to your battlenet account


----------



## 179232

Wait a second, how did you guys already install the game? I must know so I can play at 12 AM


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well your first mistake is having Crossfire 4890's. They are a wee bit outdated man... I'm pretty sure the APU A8-3870k rig I just built last night is better than that using just integrated...


I didnt ask for that.
I asked if anyone else with crossfire is having a similar issue as I.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> this game sucks and ruined my life. Thanks to this game my entire bf3,cod and other game clan moved to make there clan all diablo crap so now I got no one to play with. screw u blizzard and i hope u die


..Really?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Wait a second, how did you guys already install the game? I must know so I can play at 12 AM


It has been known for some time now that we are able to install and patch the game on the 14th in preparation to play the game at 12:01 AM PST. You can go ahead and download it if you want to regardless of which version you are getting, digital or boxed.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes you can do that, that is what I am doing. I haven't installed the game yet but we should be able to install the game just fine and pop in the CE key at Battle.net when we get our copies.


I'm actually having trouble with that at the moment. It's not accepting my CE key, just giving a generic error :x


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> ..Really?
> It has been known for some time now that we are able to install and patch the game on the 14th in preparation to play the game at 12:01 AM PST. You can go ahead and download it if you want to regardless of which version you are getting, digital or boxed.


So do I just get it on the Blizzard website then?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> So do I just get it on the Blizzard website then?


The first post of this thread has a link there.

EDIT: Here is another link for info.... Link


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I didnt ask for that.
> I asked if anyone else with crossfire is having a similar issue as I.


SLI and Crossfire (Multiple Graphics Cards)

Diablo III does not support either SLI or Crossfire configurations. Playing Diablo III with either configuration enabled can result in series performance issues, or the game not playing at all.

taken from http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/D3supportedvideo

also link for unsupported videocards http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-unsupported-video-card-list

---

some people have reported that they could play in crossfire or sli though..


----------



## Kyronn94

My retail copy has been dispatched by Amazon









Does anyone know if it limits the amount of PC's you can install the game on?
Or is it just account based?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I didnt ask for that.
> I asked if anyone else with crossfire is having a similar issue as I.


What hte post above me said. And even if they did your drivers are going to be crap... SOMEONE! QUICK! BLOW THE UPGRADE TRUMPET!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm actually having trouble with that at the moment. It's not accepting my CE key, just giving a generic error :x


I cannot help you there yet as I have not tried to install. Murlocke may be able to help though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> So do I just get it on the Blizzard website then?


There are indeed links in the OP but here you go.

Edit - Posted the wrong link, here you go.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> My retail copy has been dispatched by Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it limits the amount of PC's you can install the game on?
> Or is it just account based?


Account based only. You can install it to your neighbors cousin in guam's computer.


----------



## 179232

Man, I really hope Intel HD 3000 iGP runs this game fine on my laptop. The BETA ran fine at 1366x768 at lowest settings so I hope this will too.


----------



## Nethermir

also im not sure if this will help anyone but during beta my gpu usage is always at 99%. enabling vsync fixed this and my gpu usage went down to about 60%~ish. i am using a 60hz monitor.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> SLI and Crossfire (Multiple Graphics Cards)
> Diablo III does not support either SLI or Crossfire configurations. Playing Diablo III with either configuration enabled can result in series performance issues, or the game not playing at all.
> taken from http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/D3supportedvideo
> also link for unsupported videocards http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-unsupported-video-card-list
> ---
> some people have reported that they could play in crossfire or sli though..


Thank you. I did read the Unsupported list already, and was reading a few about crossfire issues at the time I saw your link.
I did play beta just fine in crossfire though without any issues. Thats why this is a 'new' issue for me at least.








Whats funny, is that it says it doesnt support SLI or Crossfire, but High Performance supported cards, 590, 6990 heh


----------



## anubis1127

I decided to buy this game last night, started the download when I went to bed, it was finished this morning, but when I try to install, I get this:



Anybody else run into this?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Thank you. I did read the Unsupported list already, and was reading a few about crossfire issues at the time I saw your link.
> I did play beta just fine in crossfire though without any issues. Thats why this is a 'new' issue for me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats funny, is that it says it doesnt support SLI or Crossfire, but High Performance supported cards, 590, 6990 heh


^ i hope that's only a temporary issue/or gets fixed


----------



## Zulli85

I just got to about 41% installed and then it crashed with I believe error 108. Something about not being able to open a mpq file or something along those lines.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Wth guys 130 some posts since last night -_-

lol


----------



## Rebelord

For the guys above, there is already a bunch of Blue posts about the errors you are receiving.

ERROR 108:
Quote:


> Similar to "An unexpected decryption error occurred", the error 108 can be caused by corrupted, damaged or incomplete installation files. This can often times be caused by closing the downloader early. Though the downloader may show 100%, please allow some time for it to fully complete.
> 
> You may be able to fix this by running the downloader and pointing it to the same saved location so that it may scan and download any missing files.
> 
> If the problem persists, let us know.


Official Support Forums

anubis1127: Sounds like you have a similar issue as the Digital Download "Eject CD" issue. Re run the downloader to the exact same directory and it should fix any issues. You may have a partial file.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Wth guys 130 some posts since last night -_-
> lol


That's exactly how I feel. I checked it right before bed, wake up and am at work checking it at 7:30. 70 posts. On Friday I went to the beach from like 3 pm, to about 8 pm the next day. 130 posts. It just doesn't stop.


----------



## staryoshi

I wish Amazon would hustle up and process my trade-ins so I can use the proceeds to pick up D3







I don't want to buy it before the credit is processed.... Guess I won't have it by tomorrow. Oh well, I have to clean the house anyway


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> For the guys above, there is already a bunch of Blue posts about the errors you are receiving.
> ERROR 108:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to "An unexpected decryption error occurred", the error 108 can be caused by corrupted, damaged or incomplete installation files. This can often times be caused by closing the downloader early. Though the downloader may show 100%, please allow some time for it to fully complete.
> You may be able to fix this by running the downloader and pointing it to the same saved location so that it may scan and download any missing files.
> If the problem persists, let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> Official Support Forums
> anubis1127: Sounds like you have a similar issue as the Digital Download "Eject CD" issue. Re run the downloader to the exact same directory and it should fix any issues. You may have a partial file.
Click to expand...

Yes I just found that out myself, apparently my download was incomplete as one of the MPQ files has a .part at the end of it. Thanks for that though.


----------



## Ruined

Does anyone know if D3 will have in game voice chat? Can't find it anywhere in the options for the game, or is it gonna be Teamspeak/Mumble etc. only.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Does anyone know if D3 will have in game voice chat? Can't find it anywhere in the options for the game, or is it gonna be Teamspeak/Mumble etc. only.


I am assuming no because sc2 does not (so it doesn't seem to be a bnet 2.0 function). Can't confirm for sure though.


----------



## Polska

Looks like lineups started at 6am for a local Futureshop here. Thats kinda crazy for a game hehe. Anyone know of some crazier lineups? My EB is doing pre ringing starting 10pm-11:30pm tonight, so hopefully I will only have to wait 45 mins or so if I get there after 11.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> I am assuming no because sc2 does not (so it doesn't seem to be a bent 2.0 function). Can't confirm for sure though.


Was worried about that, probably an attempt to keep the servers as light as possible oh well I guess.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> anubis1127: Sounds like you have a similar issue as the Digital Download "Eject CD" issue. Re run the downloader to the exact same directory and it should fix any issues. You may have a partial file.


Thanks, that cleared it right up. Installing now.


----------



## Faded

pre-downloaded what B-Net would allow me to, about a week or so ago... will i need to just launch the game at midnight and it will complete the install?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Amazon still hasn't shipped my D3


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I really don't understand all of the non CE people who pre-ordered the game with shipping. You really think that local superstores and such will be sold out?... And if not do you REALLY need the useless box floating around your house? Digital is the way to go if you are worried about release playability...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I really don't understand all of the non CE people who pre-ordered the game with shipping. You really think that local superstores and such will be sold out?... And if not do you REALLY need the useless box floating around your house? Digital is the way to go if you are worried about release playability...


i purchased online and i WILL still buy a CE if it is still available at the end of the month







yeah, waste of money lol

i was surprised how fast the download servers are today. im kinda expecting sloooow DL speeds due to people doing last minute downloads but i am getting 1.5 mbps for the last hour or so.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I really don't understand all of the non CE people who pre-ordered the game with shipping. You really think that local superstores and such will be sold out?... And if not do you REALLY need the useless box floating around your house? Digital is the way to go if you are worried about release playability...


Some people, such as myself, like to have the box and stuff for games like this. And if you don't live in a really big city or something, stores can/will sell out for a while on big games. Where I live, it was impossible to find a boxed copy of Skyrim at any local store here for about a 3 week period.

I ended up pre-ordering the non-CE (CE was sold out) copy at a local store just to make sure I would get a copy on launch day.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Thanks guys. Well, I have a day to decide I guess. I know for sure one of my friends is going Barbarian also, so I was thinking of going a different class for when we play together. The other classes look fun and interesting, but I have always gone the path of hand-to-hand/physical combat playing Diablo games. So, it would just feel strange to go a different route for me. I might just end up going Monk beings he will be the closest to a Barbarian style combat with different skills.


Calling it now - WD is going to be most OP at farming and single target dps. The dots are going to dominate.

That said, I'm still rolling barb first, they're the most fun!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm actually having trouble with that at the moment. It's not accepting my CE key, just giving a generic error :x


Just click pre-activated and then add your CE key to your battle.net account. You may not be able to until 12AM PDT.

There is no difference between a CE client and a normal client.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> pre-downloaded what B-Net would allow me to, about a week or so ago... will i need to just launch the game at midnight and it will complete the install?


You can install it now and then just pop in your cdkey at Battle.net if you're getting a boxed version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just clicked pre-activated and then add your CE key to your battle.net account. You may not be able to until 12AM PDT.


This. I was getting error 108 which means that the installation files were corrupt or incomplete. I just had to launch the downloader again, disable my firewall and it finished and installed perfectly. I even watched the opening cinematic and it was awesome! So pumped for midnight!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> This. I was getting error 108 which means that the installation files were corrupt or incomplete. I just had to launch the downloader again, disable my firewall and it finished and installed perfectly. I even watched the opening cinematic and it was awesome! So pumped for midnight!


I'm so pumped for 2 1/2 hours, so I can go to bed for 9 hours and then wake up to play D3. Don't want to go to bed now because those last 3 hours would be painful, rather wake up 1 hour before launch, shower, eat, and then be ready right at launch.

Man, i'm pathetic.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> Does anyone know if D3 will have in game voice chat? Can't find it anywhere in the options for the game, or is it gonna be Teamspeak/Mumble etc. only.


I watched an interview with Jay and voice chat was brought up and he said there are no plans currently. Their first priority after launch (after the initial bug/balance patch) is getting pvp out the door.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm so pumped for 2 1/2 hours, so I can go to bed for 9 hours and then wake up to play D3. Don't want to go to bed now because those last 3 hours would be painful, rather wake up 1 hour before launch, shower, eat, and then be ready right at launch.
> Man, i'm pathetic.


You know you're not gonna be able to sleep...


----------



## DCSRM

Installed and ready to go! I even tried logging in just on principle


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I just got to about 41% installed and then it crashed with I believe error 108. Something about not being able to open a mpq file or something along those lines.


I got a corrupt file aswell. All I had to do was to go to the install directory\Updates ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III\Updates" for me) erase everything inside it and launch the installer again "Diablo III Setup.exe". Installer will detect game is installed for the most part and download the missing files.

Anyone know Hero Name restrictions? I mean, can more than one person in say "The Americas" server have the same name since this game isnt an MMO?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm so pumped for 2 1/2 hours, so I can go to bed for 9 hours and then wake up to play D3. Don't want to go to bed now because those last 3 hours would be painful, rather wake up 1 hour before launch, shower, eat, and then be ready right at launch.
> Man, i'm pathetic.


I would do the same thing if I could but I've got a few obligations to take care of which require me to be a semi-normal functioning member of society.









Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I got a corrupt file aswell. All I had to do was to go to the install directory\Updates ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III\Updates" for me) erase everything inside it and launch the installer again "Diablo III Setup.exe". Installer will detect game is installed for the most part and download the missing files.


Yes I know, I was able to fix it pretty easily. Thanks though.


----------



## Tensho

Sad it doesnt support SLI


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You know you're not gonna be able to sleep...


I'm going to take some pills.









I've also already been up for 14 hours, so in another 2 1/2 I should be naturally tired.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I got a corrupt file aswell. All I had to do was to go to the install directory\Updates ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III\Updates" for me) erase everything inside it and launch the installer again "Diablo III Setup.exe". Installer will detect game is installed for the most part and download the missing files.
> Anyone know Hero Name restrictions? I mean, can more than one person in say "The Americas" server have the same name since this game isnt an MMO?


You could name all your characters the same name if you wanted too... only thing that IDs you is your battletag.


----------



## Nethermir

i know i cant play yet but i want to go home now


----------



## kevindd992002

I bought the game from Blizzard with a US address but I'm from the Philippines (Asia). The US address I've used is my alternate shipping address issued in my credit card. Is it possible to play on the Asis server now? Or will I only be able to play on the US server since I bought it at a US price ($59.99)?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I bought the game from Blizzard with a US address but I'm from the Philippines (Asia). The US address I've used is my alternate shipping address issued in my credit card. Is it possible to play on the Asis server now? Or will I only be able to play on the US server since I bought it at a US price ($59.99)?


You can change the region that you play in via the in-game menus. No problem there at all.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You can change the region that you play in via the in-game menus. No problem there at all.


Just note you can't do this until after USA launches.


----------



## Lhino

I bet there is going to be a global crisis due to all workers calling in sick tomorrow lol.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Just click pre-activated and then add your CE key to your battle.net account. You may not be able to until 12AM PDT.
> There is no difference between a CE client and a normal client.


Oh i know, it's just the little bonuses (wings, and WOW/SC2 stuff) that I'd like. The game is already installed, it's just battle.net that isn't accepting the code :/


----------



## kevindd992002

Thanks for the info









And by the way, what is the Mark of Valor?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Oh i know, it's just the little bonuses (wings, and WOW/SC2 stuff) that I'd like. The game is already installed, it's just battle.net that isn't accepting the code :/


CE's technically were not suppose to arrive until tomorrow. I suspect the code won't be accepted until 12:01am PDT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And by the way, what is the Mark of Valor?


http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/mark_of_valor/#!/create

Go through and make a banner for each character and you can unlock 5 sigils, you'll get 5 emails if you do it correctly. You don't even need to customize to unlock the sigil, can just click next and enter in your bnet email for each of them.


----------



## Rebelord

So, I fixed my crossfire issues. Re seated my crossfire cable. Tried that after I launched another game I play that uses crossfire and colors were way outta whack. reseated it, fine for that game and Diablo 3, launch screen at least.
But the launch screen does put my 4890s at 100% gpu usage with only ~620mb vram usage. lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, what is the Mark of Valor?


Mark of Valor are the sigils that you can create via the Battle.net website. They are basically flags that you design, one for each class, that can be used in game. As far as I know they are only used in town to teleport to the other players in the game.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> So, I fixed my crossfire issues. Re seated my crossfire cable. Tried that after I launched another game I play that uses crossfire and colors were way outta whack. reseated it, fine for that game and Diablo 3, launch screen at least.
> But the launch screen does put my 4890s at 100% gpu usage with only ~620mb vram usage. lol


Shouldn't, they have max FPS set to 160 by default, unless you turned that off. You shouldn't, it's there for a reason.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Mark of Valor are the sigils that you can create via the Battle.net website. They are basically flags that you design, one for each class, that can be used in game. As far as I know they are only used in town to teleport to the other players in the game.


You can drop a flag anywhere while playing too.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm going to take some pills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also already been up for 14 hours, so in another 2 1/2 I should be naturally tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could name all your characters the same name if you wanted too... only thing that IDs you is your battletag.


I can't wait for you to drug up and oversleep









.....Pills and alcohol aren't my sleeping aid of choice though...


----------



## zoodecks

Hey would I be correct to believe we can pre-install daiblo 3 now, because I tried doing that just now, I got just the digital copy, and I tried installing it and got an error? anyone else getting an error?


----------



## JMattes

If we bought from blizzard what time can we start playing?

I downloaded the client but I dont think it let me install just yet.. Is there a way around that to literally beable to play the second its ready??


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

see here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33581946/d3/index.html


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Hey would I be correct to believe we can pre-install daiblo 3 now, because I tried doing that just now, I got just the digital copy, and I tried installing it and got an error? anyone else getting an error?


Yes you can install and update it to the day 1 patch today. What is the error you are getting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> If we bought from blizzard what time can we start playing?
> I downloaded the client but I dont think it let me install just yet.. Is there a way around that to literally beable to play the second its ready??


You should be able to install. I and several others here have already done so, are you getting an error? The servers go live at midnight PST which is 3AM eastern which is when you will be able to start playing.


----------



## Anth0789

Just finished installing mine!









I guess I won't be able to play until tomorrow since I work early.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> 
> i know i cant play yet but i want to go home now


Can you really install it right now mate, I'm getting this wierd error when I do it. "had an unexpected error, please try again or contact customer support.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I really don't understand all of the non CE people who pre-ordered the game with shipping. You really think that local superstores and such will be sold out?... And if not do you REALLY need the useless box floating around your house? Digital is the way to go if you are worried about release playability...


meh... to each their own.

some people just prefer to have the box copy of the game, in their hands and others do not like the digital download scene, in general.

Personally, i love to be able to download things, on the fly... my bank account suffers, because of it. lol


----------



## Faded

are there plans to start a list of Battlenet names, for Diablo 3?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> http://reveal.diablo3.com/en_US/mark_of_valor/#!/create
> Go through and make a banner for each character and you can unlock 5 sigils, you'll get 5 emails if you do it correctly. You don't even need to customize to unlock the sigil, can just click next and enter in your bnet email for each of them.


So this is simply for Sigils in the game?

Also, what would be the error if I try to change the server to Asis NOW? And what message does the game give saying that the US server isn't yet open?


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So this is simply for Sigils in the game?
> Also, what would be the error if I try to change the server to Asis NOW? And what message does the game give saying that the US server isn't yet open?


that battle.net is down for maintenance or something like that


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Can you really install it right now mate, I'm getting this wierd error when I do it. "had an unexpected error, please try again or contact customer support.


Yes you can. Is there a number associated with the error you are getting? Like "error 108" or something similar?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> are there plans to start a list of Battlenet names, for Diablo 3?


Yes, there is a spreadsheet that you can fill out with your BattleTag and availability. I need to figure out why it won't let me add it to the OP though. Here is a link for you.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE#gid=0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So this is simply for Sigils in the game?
> Also, what would be the error if I try to change the server to Asis NOW? And what message does the game give saying that the US server isn't yet open?


There won't be an error when you switch to the Asia server but you won't be able to logon either. I believe the error you will see if you try to logon to any server will be something along the lines of "Battle.net is down for maintenance."


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Can you really install it right now mate, I'm getting this wierd error when I do it. "had an unexpected error, please try again or contact customer support.


i just finished installing about 20 mins ago and i did not get any problems installing. have you tried to redownload? or try Schnitter's suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I got a corrupt file aswell. All I had to do was to go to the install directory\Updates ("C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo III\Updates" for me) erase everything inside it and launch the installer again "Diablo III Setup.exe". Installer will detect game is installed for the most part and download the missing files.
> Anyone know Hero Name restrictions? I mean, can more than one person in say "The Americas" server have the same name since this game isnt an MMO?


----------



## Mkilbride

Guys, to many pages. I wanted to catch up, but there is over 15 new pages.

Slow down.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So this is simply for Sigils in the game?
> Also, what would be the error if I try to change the server to Asis NOW? And what message does the game give saying that the US server isn't yet open?


I think you have to change servers from the main menu of the game, which you can't get into until the US servers go online.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes you can install and update it to the day 1 patch today. What is the error you are getting?
> You should be able to install. I and several others here have already done so, are you getting an error? The servers go live at midnight PST which is 3AM eastern which is when you will be able to start playing.


The error I get is " An unexpected error occurred while trying to install. Please try again or contact customer support"


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yes you can install and update it to the day 1 patch today. What is the error you are getting?
> You should be able to install. I and several others here have already done so, are you getting an error? The servers go live at midnight PST which is 3AM eastern which is when you will be able to start playing.


I tried it acouple day ago.. it just said it wasnt time to install.. I will try to install when I get home and post back...

This is the one time I find PST to not work in my favor.. only get 4 and a half hours of game play before I have to go to work!!


----------



## Murlocke

D3 Authenicators on the store with free overnight shipping. http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001981

I don't care how much of a pro you think you are, if you don't have one, get one and attach it to your account with "required each time I log on checked". Especially if you plan on using RMAH. There are many, many, exploits using flash, java, windows, etc that target blizzard accounts that can get anyone's account stolen. If they kill your hardcore character, blizzard said they won't restore them too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> The error I get is " An unexpected error occurred while trying to install. Please try again or contact customer support"


Redownload the installer and point it towards the existing setup file. It should download any corrupt files, don't close the window after it reaches 100%. Wait for it to say completed.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> The error I get is " An unexpected error occurred while trying to install.  Please try again or contact customer support"


You may have to get a different installer, check this out. Also try what Murlocke just posted as well.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/new-diablo-3-downloader-for-eu-ende-clients
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I tried it acouple day ago.. it just said it wasnt time to install.. I will try to install when I get home and post back...
> This is the one time I find PST to not work in my favor.. only get 4 and a half hours of game play before I have to go to work!!


Nobody was able to install the game until this this morning at 8AM PST. You will be able to today.


----------



## Richenbals

Even Matt Stafford is pumped for this!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think you have to change servers from the main menu of the game, which you can't get into until the US servers go online.


The thing is that I can change my server from the main menu to Asia but when I try to login it lets me accept three terms and agreement statements and in the end it will give me an error that there is no associated diablo 3 game with this account? My diablo 3 status is active with my battlenet account.

Also, whenever an update is available, does Diablo 3 have an auto updater?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richenbals*
> 
> Even Matt Stafford is pumped for this!


Is that a word of the day widget?! I so need to get one of those... I have one on my phone but didn't think about it for my desktop...


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> D3 Authenicators on the store with free overnight shipping. http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001981
> I don't care how much of a pro you think you are, if you don't have one, get one and attach it to your account with "required each time I log on checked". Especially if you plan on using RMAH. There are many, many, exploits using flash, java, windows, etc that target blizzard accounts that can get anyone's account stolen. If they kill your hardcore character, blizzard said they won't restore them too!
> Redownload the installer and point it towards the existing setup file. It should download any corrupt files, don't close the window after it reaches 100%. Wait for it to say completed.


Theres normally an app for the cell phone.. your saying thats no good?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The thing is that I can change my server from the main menu to Asia but when I try to login it lets me accept three terms and agreement statements and in the end it will give me an error that there is no associated diablo 3 game with this account? My diablo 3 status is active with my battlenet account.
> Also, whenever an update is available, does Diablo 3 have an auto updater?


DIII checks for updates and downloads them should one be available every time the game is launched. I'm not sure about the other error you are getting though.


----------



## francesthemutes

Now wait just a minute! The guest passes only allow the person to play up to the same point as in the beta?!

I've got to wait until god knows when my CE actually gets here and in the meantime go pick up my dad's regular copy at midnight release. I was hoping that I could just use one of his guest passes to play until my CE arrives either late tomorrow or sometime on the 16th but if it's true that it only allows up to the same point as in the beta, I'll be pissed! I've got Tuesday booked off of work and I'll be damned if I'm going to be spending that day staring at box art!


----------



## sammkv

12 more hours!!!

Watch some nba playoffs and off to Diablo land!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Theres normally an app for the cell phone.. your saying thats no good?


oooo, is there an app for d3 auth yet?


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Shipping fees have been waived on this product to reduce consumer costs. As a result, shipment tracking is not available and your order can take up 15 business days to arrive


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping fees have been waived on this product to reduce consumer costs. As a result, shipment tracking is not available and your order can take up 15 business days to arrive
Click to expand...

You recieved that?


----------



## Mkilbride

It says it right on the page, for the Authenticator.

If it was from Amazon, I'd be pissed, as it was 99 cents shipping.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> D3 Authenicators on the store with free overnight shipping. http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001981
> I don't care how much of a pro you think you are, if you don't have one, get one and attach it to your account with "required each time I log on checked". Especially if you plan on using RMAH. There are many, many, exploits using flash, java, windows, etc that target blizzard accounts that can get anyone's account stolen. If they kill your hardcore character, blizzard said they won't restore them too!
> Redownload the installer and point it towards the existing setup file. It should download any corrupt files, don't close the window after it reaches 100%. Wait for it to say completed.


I've been debating getting an authenticator. And I don't want it tied to my phone because it screws up when you get a new one


----------



## Exostenza

My favorite part is how it gave me no choice where to install it. That is always a very nice touch.

I hope I can move it...

Confirmed installed in Canada.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Theres normally an app for the cell phone.. your saying thats no good?


No, i'm saying you should have an authenicator of some kind. Mobile or Physical.


----------



## ntherblast

Kind of regret ordering the CE since it seems Futureshop has charged my CC but hasn't sent me or updated shipping info. While others who preordered a few weeks ago already have tracking info. Also stay away from the official forums lots of kids posting spoilers

*Update
Shipment 1 Shipped via CanadaPost Ground Shipping Delivery on 05/14/2012

Yay


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I've been debating getting an authenticator. And I don't want it tied to my phone because it screws up when you get a new one


I'm thinking about it too, can't really go wrong for six bucks I suppose. Hm. I think I'll wait to see if I start getting some really valuable items that I want to be safe and sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> My favorite part is how it gave me no choice where to install it. That is always a very nice touch.
> I hope I can move it...
> Confirmed installed in Canada.


I could have sworn I saw a button to change the directory, I left it at default and didn't think twice about it though.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Theres normally an app for the cell phone.. your saying thats no good?


i just tried the app.

_You have successfully activated the Battle.net Mobile Authenticator. This Authenticator is now required to log in to World of Warcraft, StarCraft II, Diablo III, and Battle.net Account Management_


----------



## dannieftw

Ohhhhh for an authenticator. Thought you was talking about your CE from amazon... RAGE


----------



## staryoshi

They have a mobile authenticator, right? (EG an Android app) I won't pay for one, personally.


----------



## zoodecks

so happy its working now thank you guyz for the help


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> They have a mobile authenticator, right? (EG an Android app) I won't pay for one, personally.


it's free and yes it is in the google play store


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> it's free and yes it is in the google play store


As it should be, danke


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I could have sworn I saw a button to change the directory, I left it at default and didn't think twice about it though.


I probably just missed it, but I was looking out for it as I want it on my game drive and not my OS drive. Oh well whatever.

ALSO there is a region selector WHY DOES STARCRAFT 2 NOT HAVE THIS RAAAAAGGGGGEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I probably just missed it, but I was looking out for it as I want it on my game drive and not my OS drive. Oh well whatever.
> ALSO there is a region selector WHY DOES STARCRAFT 2 NOT HAVE THIS RAAAAAGGGGGEEEE!!!!!!!


I'm guessing because sc2 melee requires a good connection it is a very competitive game and extra profits. They will be making a lot of money through the RMAH fees


----------



## Murlocke

FYI, GW2 stress test is active for the next 24 hours for anyone looking for a time killer. ~30FPS on max last beta, this time i'm getting 60FPS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> As it should be, danke


Only reason they charge 6.50 for the physical one is shipping, they claim zero profit.









I prefer physical, drop your phone and it might break and end up with 5 hours on blizzard phone support faxing a scan of your ID.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I'm guessing because sc2 melee requires a good connection it is a very competitive game and extra profits. They will be making a lot of money through the RMAH fees


It should be required to play in your region for ranked maybe, but for custom games with friends I want to play TD etc.. with my friends not in the Americas.

Dammit.


----------



## zoodecks

Fully installed happy now


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> hey guyz super secret area we can tapatalk
> 
> come on into this link and have a conversation in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdFJ4YjYyamxEWk9iem5rbGRzYXBBekE#gid=0


No.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> FYI, GW2 stress test is active for the next 24 hours for anyone looking for a time killer. ~30FPS on max last beta, this time i'm getting 60FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason they charge 6.50 for the physical one is shipping, they claim zero profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer physical, drop your phone and it might break and end up with 5 hours on blizzard phone support faxing a scan of your ID.


Yeah I'm afraid of ruining my phone and having to deal with that. 6 bucks isn't that much, I guess I'll get one eventually.

I've never had an account hijacked, but someone did get a diablo 2 cd key of mine once. That was probably mostly because I was a lot younger and probably did/downloaded something stupid. Blizzard did give me a new key which was pretty cool, just had to mail in my d2 cd case, and they put a new cd key sticker on it. Didn't even charge anything.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> FYI, GW2 stress test is active for the next 24 hours for anyone looking for a time killer. ~30FPS on max last beta, this time i'm getting 60FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reason they charge 6.50 for the physical one is shipping, they claim zero profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer physical, drop your phone and it might break and end up with 5 hours on blizzard phone support faxing a scan of your ID.


Don't drop your phone







I worked in IT, I know where that phone falls! (more often than not, the toilet!)


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid of ruining my phone and having to deal with that. 6 bucks isn't that much, I guess I'll get one eventually.
> I've never had an account hijacked, but someone did get a diablo 2 cd key of mine once. That was probably mostly because I was a lot younger and probably did/downloaded something stupid. Blizzard did give me a new key which was pretty cool, just had to mail in my d2 cd case, and they put a new cd key sticker on it. Didn't even charge anything.


both my friend and I recently had to have an authenticator removed from our accounts...

over the phone, it literally took 5 minutes... online, i received a response within 24hrs and the authenticator was removed.

regardless of which method you choose, blizzard is quick to help you out, assuming you have the info they request.

i replaced my authenticator because my last phone died and i had no way of accessing it to remove the key.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Like 10 pages in a hour... I cant keep up with this.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Like 10 pages in a hour... I cant keep up with this.


Indeed, it's getting a little ridiculous


----------



## waylo88

Just woke up. 12 more hours.


----------



## RobotDevil666

I'm sooooo pumped up for this game








Got my pre load waiting since a week but still going to the premiere with my mate , i like to see fellow gamers face to face for a change


----------



## c0ld

Is there a class discussion thread, I never played eta and cant decide between Barbarian and Wizard!?


----------



## zoodecks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE&output=html&widget=true

heres another chance to add your name to the list

Fill out the link below close it and then refresh this one to make sure it worked.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE#gid=0

afterwards, PM me your steam info and I will send you an invite to join the onc diablo III steam group, and do all this while listening to the song in the link 5 pages back "Final count down"

IS IT TRUE THERES NO COW LEVEL AWW NEW


----------



## Crazy9000

Is there any way to add friends without going in game?


----------



## Lune

1 hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## Mkilbride

Lol, my friend from England thinks the servers are unlocking in 3 hours.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Lol, my friend from England thinks the servers are unlocking in 3 hours.


Silly him


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone got a spare trial key so that I can try the game out?

I definitely want to buy it, but I'd love trying it first before making the payment. I heard the trial keys come with the retail games to gift to friends, I'd appreciate if anyone could give me a spare one to try out the game before buying it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Indeed, it's getting a little ridiculous


Nah, needs more posting imo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> heres another chance to add your name to the list
> Fill out the link below close it and then refresh this one to make sure it worked.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvITRRZBj_rgdHFGMHlUQm1adE42QUlYeVNDOHFFMEE#gid=0
> afterwards, PM me your steam info and I will send you an invite to join the onc diablo III steam group, and do all this while listening to the song in the link 5 pages back "Final count down"
> 
> IS IT TRUE THERES NO COW LEVEL AWW NEW


Probably true but there still may be a secret level! Just not cows perhaps.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is there any way to add friends without going in game?


Good question. I don't think you can, not as far as I know anyhow.


----------



## Anth0789

You guys should add the spreadsheet in the front page that would help.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> You guys should add the spreadsheet in the front page that would help.


It breaks the OP.


----------



## Crazy9000

Maybe you could get a mod to delete the poll now that the game is pretty much out? Just a random guess but that might help.


----------



## We Gone

Got a confirmation from NewEgg my pre-order shipped today....


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Lol, my friend from England thinks the servers are unlocking in 3 hours.


Wait ...... so what time do they unlock for England ?

P.S Do i just add myself to that sheet ?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Guys. I was on post 37 when I left for lunch, came back to 69. Read them and now we are on 74 as I'm typing this. ridiculous.

LOL, post 78... 4 posts to write less than a line of text...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Lol, my friend from England thinks the servers are unlocking in 3 hours.


Uhh.. they are. 2 hours 20 minutes for UK servers. Already people level 20 on the Asia servers. US is last to launch.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Uhh.. they are. 2 hours 20 minutes for UK servers.


YaY !! thanks







, i was getting worried for a sec


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Maybe you could get a mod to delete the poll now that the game is pretty much out? Just a random guess but that might help.


Hm, maybe. I just added a link to the spreadsheet in the OP which is better than nothing. Would like it to display properly though.


----------



## Mkilbride

US is last to launch.

Wow, Blizzard, what a slap to the face there. You'd think, you know, the country you exist in, would be first.

Korean developers certainly don't launch their games here first.

DICE gives their country a few hours head start when new Battlefield games come out.

Ect, ect.

Pretty messed up.


----------



## zoodecks

hey did you guyz end up figuring out which chat application you were gona use, I remember hearing people suggest ts3, mumble, dolby axon, skype... which one is it


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Guys. I was on post 37 when I left for lunch, came back to 69. Read them and now we are on 74 as I'm typing this. ridiculous.
> LOL, post 78... 4 posts to write less than a line of text...


because you have a bunch of guys that have nothing to do till midnight


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> hey did you guyz end up figuring out which chat application you were gona use, I remember hearing people suggest ts3, mumble, dolby axon, skype... which one is it


OCN already has a mumble server, go with that until/unless someone finds something better.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> US is last to launch.
> Wow, Blizzard, what a slap to the face there. You'd think, you know, the country you exist in, would be first.
> Korean developers certainly don't launch their games here first.
> DICE gives their country a few hours head start when new Battlefield games come out.
> Ect, ect.
> Pretty messed up.


Time zones bro. They launched the 3 regions separately to make sure they all launched roughly at midnight local time. It makes it easier for retail stores to sell right at midnight.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Time zones bro. They launched the 3 regions separately to make sure they all launched roughly at midnight local time. It makes it easier for retail stores to sell right at midnight.


Doesn't change how messed up it is.

UK & Asia always get games last; that's the way of the gaming world, and the way it should be.

They're taking er' GAME RELEASES! ~


----------



## Djankie

Is it possible to install without having the key yet?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> Is it possible to install without having the key yet?


Yes


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> Is it possible to install without having the key yet?


Yes you can. I am getting my CE tonight at midnight but I already have the game installed and ready to go. Here is a download link if you need it.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/download-diablo-iii-now


----------



## Adonis

Only a few hours left!!!


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Doesn't change how messed up it is.
> UK & Asia always get games last; that's the way of the gaming world, and the way it should be.
> They're taking er' GAME RELEASES! ~


An American crying because the whole world doesn't revolve around him.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> An American crying because the whole world doesn't revolve around him.


No wonder people hate us D:


----------



## B!0HaZard

Not only do they launch at different times to coincide with midnight, it also evens out the server load to avoid crashing it with millions logging on simultaneously.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> UK & Asia always get games last; that's the way of the gaming world, and the way it should be.


I really hope your being sarcastic, if not, as an American I am ashamed by your statement. It's statements like that that make the world hate Americans, when not all of us think the world revolves around us. Why would you ever come to the conclusion that we should always get games first? Just absurd.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> Only a few hours left!!!


Not for the East Coast. We still have to wait till 1201 PST, basically 3am EST


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> An American crying because the whole world doesn't revolve around him.


Because Diablo III is an American game, through and through.

As American as poor Education and Obesity.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Doesn't change how messed up it is.
> UK & Asia always get games last; that's the way of the gaming world, and the way it should be.
> They're taking er' GAME RELEASES! ~


Hey NO FAIR








This time we're first







me he he


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I really hope your being sarcastic, if not, as an American I am ashamed by your statement. It's statements like that that make the world hate Americans, when not all of us think the world revolves around us. Why would you ever come to the conclusion that we should always get games first? Just absurd.


And thats why I have that guy ignored.


----------



## Fooliobass

I have a newegg tracking number, but its still coming back as "We do not yet have any record of the tracking number you've entered. Please try again later. " Still waiting for Amazons confirmation. 3 copies should be headed my way soon.

I am not as cool as many of you who will get the midnight activation but I'll live. The worst part for me is that I have today off, but then I work 60+ hours in the next week so that even if I had an active version I would not be able to spend time on it... I'm looking at next monday as my likely first chance to play. At least my rig is ready to go, best pc I have ever had for a new release.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Because Diablo III is an American game, through and through.
> As American as poor Education and Obesity.


Ok, but your still being a closed minded bigot. I wouldn't want you traveling to my home either. People like you are the reason government will never be fixed. "I R NO VOTE OBAMA BECAUSE HE IS A BLACK DUDE" (I hate him for other reasons, not my point)

IQ is one thing. But EQ is something you really need to develop. Learn to view your own opinions subjectively from other perspectives. Many people obliviously make an ass of themselves because they lack this trait. You will be much more successful in life and happiness if you learn how to play nicely with others.

There, you just got told by a 20 year old that knows nothing about life.


----------



## Mkilbride

Holy schnikes, people.

Really?

Everyone here must be prude as heck. Seriously.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

all installed now just have to wait till it opens its gates


----------



## jcde7ago

Live stream!

http://en.twitch.tv/evildark0507


----------



## Nethermir

guys, chill out. have a rainbow.


----------



## Zulli85

Assuming there is going to be MASSIVE spoilers in that live stream, I wouldn't click that folks.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Assuming there is going to be MASSIVE spoilers in that live stream, I wouldn't click that folks.


Nah, it's mostly the broadcaster being bad...that said, yes, no sense clicking on a live stream link if you want not spoilers whatsoever.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I don't need a cd key for a digital order right? It says "active" in my battle.net account for D3... im installing now


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Holy snikes, people.
> Really?
> Everyone here must be prude as heck. Seriously.


For Mkilbrid, tagging it because it's extremely off topic...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Everyone is probably just tired of your constantly negative posts, and i'm not just talking about this thread. Re-read your last 50 posts, and you should start seeing a pattern. You need to chill out and stop criticizing every little thing and complaining in every post. I see like 5 posts complaints about Amazon in the last few days because your order hasn't shipped yet. It's overnight delivery, it can ship anytime today and it will reach your house tomorrow. I'm not saying you don't make valid points at times, but the way you word everything is *extremely* pessimistic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Live stream!
> http://en.twitch.tv/evildark0507


Avoiding like the plague, lol.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Holy schnikes, people.
> Really?
> Everyone here must be prude as heck. Seriously.


Prude is definitely not the correct word to use. And the reason I'm pursuing this topic is because things like this are absolutely insulting to me. Your actions are a direct reflection of your lack of intelligence. America is nothing but a place we live, it doesn't make you better than anyone else or give you priority.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooliobass*
> 
> I have a newegg tracking number, but its still coming back as "We do not yet have any record of the tracking number you've entered. Please try again later. " Still waiting for Amazons confirmation. 3 copies should be headed my way soon.
> I am not as cool as many of you who will get the midnight activation but I'll live. The worst part for me is that I have today off, but then I work 60+ hours in the next week so that even if I had an active version I would not be able to spend time on it... I'm looking at next monday as my likely first chance to play. At least my rig is ready to go, best pc I have ever had for a new release.


UPS doesn't update their new tracking numbers until like 11PM Eastern.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Prude is definitely not the correct word to use. And the reason I'm pursuing this topic is because things like this are absolutely insulting to me. Your actions are a direct reflection of your lack of intelligence. America is nothing but a place we live, it doesn't make you better than anyone else or give you priority.


when I used to play bad company 2 on the xbox all the europeans would always talk about america in the worst way heh.


----------



## Bacheezi

So I downloaded the game last night, and now I'm trying to install it. The setup window gets stuck on "updating setup files". I've tried all these fixes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fix #1

Go to Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Services

Scroll down and find "Secondary Logon"

Right Click > Properties

Change it from 'Disabled' to 'Automatic'

Run your Diablo 3 setup as administrator and it should quickly go through Updating Setup Files and bring you to an install screen. Congratulations, your game now (hopefully) works! If this solved your issue, spread it around.

Fix #2

Right click on the Diablo 3 setup file you downloaded via the Blizzard Downloader

Select Properties > Compatibility > Check Run this in Compatibility Mode for&#8230; > Choose Windows XP (Service Pack 3) (Note: Does not work on Vista.)

Right Click the Icon, Run as Administrator.

Fix #3

Delete your C:\ProgramData\Battle.net folder.

Delete your C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net Cache folder.

Run the Downloader again, as administrator, and see if it gets past the "Updating Setup Files" window. If not, see Fix #1.

Fix #4 (Thanks Ron!)

This one worked for me: try and find the agent application in the battle.net folder (for example C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\battle.net\Agent). Start the agent application manually and after that start Diablo III setup file in your Diablo-III-8370-enGB-Installer folder. Good luck!

I will add more fixes as I find them. Feel free to share one that works for you.



None of them fixed the problem, anyone have some other solutions?


----------



## Krazee

How big is the game?


----------



## Tensho

11 hours... till play time.... Ughhh gonna kill me!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> How big is the game?


7.5GB download and I think it takes up 15GB's when installed.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Ok so it looks like OCN mumble can support. Here is Blade's reply to my request for a few channels:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that's a great idea, I can do that tonight so they will be ready when the game launches. Consider it done my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked the server and we have a D3 channel and 6 sub channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for those of you who want to play D3 with me, you will find me in OCN mumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link explaining out to get into the mumble server (it's free and does not require registration): http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won
Click to expand...

Ok guyz took a while to find this post but anyways, if your interested in VOICE COMMUNICATION... probably check the link in this post.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> ...
> Clearly, this generation or so, is lacking the funny bone.
> Sarcasm doesn't really transfer that well onto the Internet, but I thought it was rather obvious. Other forums I posted on understood my joking.
> Le sigh, I wonder about people sometimes, I wonder...


Just drop it, stop insulting people on this thread. You are derailing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> 7.5GB download and I think it takes up 15GB's when installed.


Still only 7.7GB installed. Amazed me, seeing as theres about 3 hours of 1080p high bitrate CG scenes that probably take up about 3GB of that.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> So I downloaded the game last night, and now I'm trying to install it. The setup window gets stuck on "updating setup files". I've tried all these fixes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fix #1
> Go to Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Services
> Scroll down and find "Secondary Logon"
> Right Click > Properties
> Change it from 'Disabled' to 'Automatic'
> Run your Diablo 3 setup as administrator and it should quickly go through Updating Setup Files and bring you to an install screen. Congratulations, your game now (hopefully) works! If this solved your issue, spread it around.
> Fix #2
> Right click on the Diablo 3 setup file you downloaded via the Blizzard Downloader
> Select Properties > Compatibility > Check Run this in Compatibility Mode for&#8230; > Choose Windows XP (Service Pack 3) (Note: Does not work on Vista.)
> Right Click the Icon, Run as Administrator.
> 
> Fix #3
> Delete your C:\ProgramData\Battle.net folder.
> Delete your C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net Cache folder.
> Run the Downloader again, as administrator, and see if it gets past the "Updating Setup Files" window. If not, see Fix #1.
> 
> Fix #4 (Thanks Ron!)
> This one worked for me: try and find the agent application in the battle.net folder (for example C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\battle.net\Agent). Start the agent application manually and after that start Diablo III setup file in your Diablo-III-8370-enGB-Installer folder. Good luck!
> 
> I will add more fixes as I find them. Feel free to share one that works for you.
> 
> 
> None of them fixed the problem, anyone have some other solutions?


Did you try disabling your firewall?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> How big is the game?


The download is 7.6 gigs, dunno how big the installation folder is though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

can someone help me out though please. Do I need a cd-key for the digital version or am I good to go once I install it?????


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> can someone help me out though please. Do I need a cd-key for the digital version or am I good to go once I install it?????


Your good. But you do still need to login to your battle.net account to setup a nickname thing. Just login and you should see it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> can someone help me out though please. Do I need a cd-key for the digital version or am I good to go once I install it?????


Just install it and your good to go.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

awesome sauces.


----------



## Bacheezi

Found a fix that worked
Quote:


> This finally worked for me after trying many different fixes:
> 1. End Agent.exe process from Task Manager;
> 2. Go to C:\ProgramData and delete the Battle.net folder;
> 3. Go to Internet Properieties, Connections tab and select the radio button "Never dial a connection".
> After that give some time﻿ to the client when it reaches that percentage at which it was usually stuck. It shouldn't take more than a minute or two to finish and start the setup client.


----------



## Krazee

crap I can't decide to either buy via battlenet or just get a physical copy


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> can someone help me out though please. Do I need a cd-key for the digital version or am I good to go once I install it?????


I don't think so. Pretty sure it is attached to your Battle.net account. If you go to "Manage my games" at their website and Diablo III is amongst your games you'll be good to go. Just have to login to DIII with your B.net account at 12:01 AM PST and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

When I tried to install the game it forced me to install on my OS drive, every time I selected my other hard drive it would say that folder is not valid. Any way to fix this?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> crap I can't decide to either buy via battlenet or just get a physical copy


Just go digital.. you can download the game as many times as you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> When I tried to install the game it forced me to install on my OS drive, every time I selected my other hard drive it would say that folder is not valid. Any way to fix this?


If you move the entire game directory to another drive it should still work... or at least it does with SC2 and WoW. They don't have any registry entries that point it to a certain path.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha now heres a question does anyone need some one else to play with them @ launch cause I don't know anyone who is going to play and I'm lonely







: I was very good @ diablo 2 /lod btw  and I'm trust worthy idk how the xfer system works but if it's like d2/lod then you need some people you can trust!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> When I tried to install the game it forced me to install on my OS drive, every time I selected my other hard drive it would say that folder is not valid. Any way to fix this?


try to create the destination folder first and then point it there?


----------



## kdrxone

My copy is in bloody france, anyone has a guest pass you could share guys? Looks like a lot of us been screwed by retailers.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha now heres a question does anyone need some one else to play with them @ launch cause I don't know anyone who is going to play and I'm lonely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I was very good @ diablo 2 /lod btw  and I'm trust worthy idk how the xfer system works but if it's like d2/lod then you need some people you can trust!


I think 99% of people will be playing through normal by themselves to soak in the story/lore.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha now heres a question does anyone need some one else to play with them @ launch cause I don't know anyone who is going to play and I'm lonely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I was very good @ diablo 2 /lod btw  and I'm trust worthy idk how the xfer system works but if it's like d2/lod then you need some people you can trust!


DIII has a shared stash meaning you can put items in it and they will be available for all of your characters.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Yay, managed to update my bnet with my CE key


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> try to create the destination folder first and then point it there?


Ya I tried that still didn't work, will just try what Murlocke said.


----------



## Kerian

1h30 before playing !!!
I'm in Europe !


----------



## DrSmoke

Hey guys. My blizzard downloader keeps crashing.

Error messege:

This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #1 (0x13370001) Fatal Exception
Program: C:\Users\Doctor\Desktop\Diablo-III-8370-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:0049F81E

The instruction at "0x0049F81E" referenced memory at "0x382D4AE1".
The memory could not be read.

Crashed Thread: 0x00000c50

Project: 19030001
Build: 1668
Project Name: Blizzard Downloader

Any ideas?

Everything else with this PC has been, and is working fine.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian*
> 
> 1h30 before playing !!!
> I'm in Europe !


----------



## Bobotheklown

Anyone heard anything from the people in Asia playing?

As far as latency and connection issues goes?

Wondering how stable launch day is going


----------



## Tensho

Good question ive had the same concerns.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Just got a email from Amazon saying my CE got shipped.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I had a bad file when I tried to install it so I'm running the downloader again. It says I'm behind a firewall (i'm gettng excellent download speeds though) I have forwarded the ports according to.... http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-network-ports-information also tried restarting the downloader. ARGH! I really don't want to have issues at 3 am trying to play....


----------



## Zulli85

I might avoid OCN for 24 hours pretty soon. People in Asia are already able to play and people in Europe will be able to soon. The last thing I want to see is huge spoilers here at OCN. Maybe I'll disconnect the internet till 3AM haha.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I might avoid OCN for 24 hours pretty soon. People in Asia are already able to play and people in Europe will be able to soon and the last thing I want to see is huge spoilers here at OCN. Maybe I'll disconnect the internet till 3AM haha.


I know dude! But this is the only thing pushing me through the work day


----------



## zoodecks

concerning the mumble channel, I've connected to it now there is infact 6 channels for us on the ocn mumble server to use.  come have a chat if your interested, its super easy to set up.

HOLY COW king

theres 101 wizards... didnt think they'd make it to 100


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I know dude! But this is the only thing pushing me through the work day


Honestly, as soon as I get home from work in a few hours, i think i'm going to eat a snack, and then just go directly to bed. Around like, 6PM. I scheduled a half-day off work tomorrow, since Amazon has to physically deliver my CE, but I may just work a full day if it won't even come until the evening. Argh, more like 24 hours left for me...but as soon as I am holding the CE box in my hands and rockin' my Wings of Tyrae in-gamel, i'll know that it was absolutely worth it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> concerning the mumble channel, I've connected to it now there is infact 6 channels for us on the ocn mumble server to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come have a chat if your interested, its super easy to set up.


how?


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Hey guys. My blizzard downloader keeps crashing.
> Error messege:
> This application has encountered a critical error:
> ERROR #1 (0x13370001) Fatal Exception
> Program: C:\Users\Doctor\Desktop\Diablo-III-8370-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe
> Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 0023:0049F81E
> The instruction at "0x0049F81E" referenced memory at "0x382D4AE1".
> The memory could not be read.
> Crashed Thread: 0x00000c50
> Project: 19030001
> Build: 1668
> Project Name: Blizzard Downloader
> Any ideas?
> Everything else with this PC has been, and is working fine.


Double check MD5 if there is one, disable firewall, put in an exception into your antivirus if you have one, and run installer as admin.


----------



## Coma

HD, make a little effort and you'll know. That little effort can even be looking elsewhere in the thread. People are unlikely to help someone who isn't even trying. If you try and don't succeed, then come ask for help.

I got my key from g2play.net on time and it activated no probs, just as I did with SC2


----------



## rusky1

I was expecting download servers to be completely hammered today yet I'm getting 2.45MB/s download rate.

Blizzard, you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Tensho

isnt it cease to amaze? lol


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> So I downloaded the game last night, and now I'm trying to install it. The setup window gets stuck on "updating setup files". I've tried all these fixes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fix #1
> Go to Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Services
> Scroll down and find "Secondary Logon"
> Right Click > Properties
> Change it from 'Disabled' to 'Automatic'
> Run your Diablo 3 setup as administrator and it should quickly go through Updating Setup Files and bring you to an install screen. Congratulations, your game now (hopefully) works! If this solved your issue, spread it around.
> Fix #2
> Right click on the Diablo 3 setup file you downloaded via the Blizzard Downloader
> Select Properties > Compatibility > Check Run this in Compatibility Mode for&#8230; > Choose Windows XP (Service Pack 3) (Note: Does not work on Vista.)
> Right Click the Icon, Run as Administrator.
> 
> Fix #3
> Delete your C:\ProgramData\Battle.net folder.
> Delete your C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Battle.net Cache folder.
> Run the Downloader again, as administrator, and see if it gets past the "Updating Setup Files" window. If not, see Fix #1.
> 
> Fix #4 (Thanks Ron!)
> This one worked for me: try and find the agent application in the battle.net folder (for example C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\battle.net\Agent). Start the agent application manually and after that start Diablo III setup file in your Diablo-III-8370-enGB-Installer folder. Good luck!
> 
> I will add more fixes as I find them. Feel free to share one that works for you.
> 
> 
> None of them fixed the problem, anyone have some other solutions?


Try booting to Safe Mode with Networking. If that doesn't work (and you get the _same_ error, it's probably a hardware firewall - like a router).


----------



## zoodecks

anyone else just noticed theres 52 people viewing this thread XD


----------



## welly321

I can't believe d3 is finally coming out. I still remember playing Diablo on my dads computer. It was really the first online game for me that had a community aspect to it. I def cannot wait. I dont think I'll be staying up til 3am to play though. Im most likely going to just wait til morning.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> anyone else just noticed theres 52 people viewing this thread XD


The 25 guests are Diablo's scouts, he is watching us.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> anyone else just noticed theres 52 people viewing this thread XD


because we keep spamming it every minute


----------



## zoodecks

Heres a guide to setting up and joining the mumble server... again. its quick and super easy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won


----------



## Bobotheklown

Since there are *so many* people viewing this thread...

A Friendly reminder: *Please don't post spoilers in this thread.* And if you do, _for the love of God and all that is holy_, please *warn us AND use the spoiler box*.

Thank you.


----------



## c0ld

Are you guys going straight to MP?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Since there are *so many* people viewing this thread...
> A Friendly reminder: *Please don't post spoilers in this thread.* And if you do, _for the love of God and all that is holy_, please *warn us AND use the spoiler box*.
> Thank you.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You will kill Diablo in the last act :O



Ooohhh noes


----------



## jcde7ago

The CE wings look SO AWESOME!!!









Can't wait to rock mine....




(CE Wings, no spoilers).


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Anyone heard anything from the people in Asia playing?
> As far as latency and connection issues goes?
> Wondering how stable launch day is going


Apparently the database that flags digital accounts as having a d3 license is down. Anyone that purchased digitally is unable to play. There is forum threads where GMs are manually flagging people but I can imagine thats taking forever.


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensho*
> 
> isnt it cease to amaze? lol


Don't judge me









It's D3 pre-release day after all!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


I sense a lot of anger here~

aaah 42 minutes!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Apparently the database that flags digital accounts as having a d3 license is down. Anyone that purchased digitally is unable to play. There is forum threads where GMs are manually flagging people but I can imagine thats taking forever.


Oh jeez that must suck!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> I was expecting download servers to be completely hammered today yet I'm getting 2.45MB/s download rate.
> Blizzard, you never cease to amaze me.


You do know you could have downloaded it a while ago... Just the installer was released this morning.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The CE wings look SO AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to rock mine....
> *snip*
> (CE Wings, no spoilers).












My first playthrough is going to be with 3 of my buddies that are going to gamestop with me tonight, one thing though, they're all getting standard edition! I'm gonna rock those wings and they're gonna be sooo jelly


----------



## AllGamer

does anyone know any where else still with Diablo 3 Collector Edition still available for pre-order?

EBGames closed out for the Collector Edition already


----------



## Insomnium

Caved into ordering from blizzard digitally there. Was going to wait till 9 in the morning and run to the shops to grab it, but I can' wait








Meh why don't we get midnight openings.........scotland you disapoint every time , the only midnight opening we get is like call of duty and bf3 cause there "kewl" sigh.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> does anyone know any where else still with Diablo 3 Collector Edition still available for pre-order?
> EBGames closed out for the Collector Edition already


Your best bet is to go to a local department store when they open tomorrow, pre-orders I'm pretty sure are sold out everywhere.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first playthrough is going to be with 3 of my buddies that are going to gamestop with me tonight, one thing though, they're all getting standard edition! I'm gonna rock those wings and they're gonna be sooo jelly


Heh, ditto!


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> does anyone know any where else still with Diablo 3 Collector Edition still available for pre-order?
> EBGames closed out for the Collector Edition already


Here in Australia they have, once again taken pre orders and not been able to fill them all.

They expect at least a 2 week wait.

Thank God I work in a shopping centre, and is on pretty good terms with my EB games


----------



## dannieftw

This has probably been asked, and sorry in advanced.

I accidently pressed enter on my download with 2 minutes left to go, and it closed it. So I went back onto the site to download and I pointed the new download to the folder where the original files were downloading to, and it's downloading the whole lot again...

Anyone can help?
Thank you...


----------



## calavera

From what I can tell, seems people have no major issues playing D3 in Korea. Everyone who is playing are having a blast though that's for sure lol

People seem to be disappointed in the CE's exclusive wing though. They say it's tacky, and not cool like in the trailers.


----------



## waylo88

Pages are just flying by in this thread.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> From what I can tell, seems people have no major issues playing D3 in Korea. Everyone who is playing are having a blast though that's for sure lol
> People seem to be disappointed in the CE's exclusive wing though. They say it's tacky, and not cool like in the trailers.


Glad to hear it's going smoothly in Korea! I'm pretty sure their numbers are very similar to US, so we should be good to go over here









I do agree with the wings, I mean, they're cool but I wish they were a bit bigger.


----------



## Shodhanth

I have to wait till June to get it!








But I get it for free.








Post screenies people! But no spoilers!


----------



## welly321

Wow the asians are NUTS. Last boss has already been killed...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://i.imgur.com/OS90W.jpg


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You do know you could have downloaded it a while ago... Just the installer was released this morning.


Naaaa mate. patch 1.01 came out today which could only be downloaded today during the install


----------



## Tchernobyl

aaah 15 minutes to game!!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Hey Murlocke,

I heard you mention something about 3 hours of 1080p cutscenes...???

Are you talking cinematics? 

Edit: Remember...Spoiler Tags Please!

Edit2: I think Murlocke is sleeping... crap


----------



## HardwareDecoder

UM so I finally got it installed, but my cursor does not move. My mouse still moves around the screen and highlights stuff. but the little cursor does not move, omg am I the only one????


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Glad to hear it's going smoothly in Korea! I'm pretty sure their numbers are very similar to US, so we should be good to go over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with the wings, I mean, they're cool but I wish they were a bit bigger.


coz if it is bigger, it will rival tyrael's


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Apparently the database that flags digital accounts as having a d3 license is down. Anyone that purchased digitally is unable to play. There is forum threads where GMs are manually flagging people but I can imagine thats taking forever.


If they have this issue tonight when I try to play, I officially hate all of you.

Serves me right for commenting about it though haha


----------



## Csokis

It's coming!


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> It's coming!


LOL


----------



## Lisjak

Guys 250+ comments in 6 hours. You guys are crazy


----------



## AllGamer

well, i just checked, and all EBgames are going to do a midnight launch around here

but none of them have the Collector Edition, and only if anyone actually cancels it, which will be weird to do.

I don't really need the Collector Edition, but it's a nice to have thing, since i have the original Diablo 2 Collector Edition.

quite frankly the new Diablo 3 collector edition, it isn't a big deal, unless you are brand new to the Diablo universe, and don't already own Diablo 2

i quite enjoyed the Table game that was included in the Diablo 2 collector Edition, which the D3 doesn't include

the D3 seems to mainly focus only on extra content for WOW and S2, the only thing worth while is the DVD behind the scenes

in any case, if i find it i'll buy it, if not i'll just go for the regular version of D3 tonight









this is perfect, eat dinner, shower, go line up at the mall


----------



## Bobotheklown

Alright going to an hour long meeting.

My guess is 5 pages of comments when I get back -_-


----------



## ZaG

about to get off in an hour installing the game and waking right up @ 2:30AM! didnt get any rest last nite so zzzz ill go! Rolling a WD foe sHO!


----------



## jcde7ago

JUST got a text from Amazon with a tracking number, saying my CE order shipped and will be delivered tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Got everything installed and ready to go! The cinematics are just amazing btw. Going for a 4 hour long meeting. Then sleep until 1am my time, play all morning and drink monsters! Can't Wait!


----------



## Hillskill

No joy on the European Servers yet! Keep getting errors.......


----------



## staryoshi

I'm a sad panda because I won't be able to get my copy until Thursday-ish.







Oh well, I won't have a viable GPU until Wednesday anyway


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Am I the only one who's cursors doesn't move on the main screen? I can highlight options but no cursor movement


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm a sad panda because I won't be able to get my copy until Thursday-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I won't have a viable GPU until Wednesday anyway


a "viable" gpu for this game is somewhere in the realms of a Riva TNT2 Ultra lol


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> a "viable" gpu for this game is somewhere in the realms of a Riva TNT2 Ultra lol


Viable as in better than Intel HD4000. Sure, it can play games, but that's not really playing... it's suffering


----------



## HardwareDecoder

OK so I finally figured it out if you can't move your cursor you have to set your DPI back to normal (100%)


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> OK so I finally figured it out if you can't move your cursor you have to set your DPI back to normal (100%)


Thanks for letting us know how to fix


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I can't tell if you were being sarcastic or not


----------



## HaiiYaa

Anyone that can spare a guestpass?


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I can't tell if you were being sarcastic or not


I'm not


----------



## jcde7ago

According to my UPS tracking info, *the Collector's Edition weighs 7.80 lbs*....wow lol.









Argh, still ~24 hours until it's in my hands...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is there any news on the digital servers working yet or not???


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> is there any news on the digital servers working yet or not???


I would go check the official forums for you, but I'm not risking it


----------



## waylo88

Anyone got a stream of someone actually playing and not just spamming login?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I would go check the official forums for you, but I'm not risking it


haha spoliers is that what your worried about? I feel you on that one. I guess I'll know if it works @ 3am lol


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone got a stream of someone actually playing and not just spamming login?


Ah ghetto, so people are having trouble getting in, I hope it won't be too bad tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha spoliers is that what your worried about? I feel you on that one. I guess I'll know if it works @ 3am lol


Indeed heh


----------



## dannieftw

Mine sometimes comes up withthe server busy. Or my information is incorrect... lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Game is installed










Now it's time to go pump a little iron and then take a nappypoo.


----------



## ZaG

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Getting error 108!! need help urgent I don't have enough space to install it on my ssd! selected my terabyte where the client was downloaded in the first place. Need help I need rest for the game.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Anyone got a stream of someone actually playing and not just spamming login?


Here you go, asian stream just finished Act 2 I think. I stopped watching to not ruin the fun.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SIDWULF

I figure the best way to play initially will be take each class to Level 5 or so and then decide which one too play through. This way you can also have a bit more knowledge about game mechanics when you do get serious about a character class.

And i will try my best to experiment with everything rather then go online and just look it all up. I somewhat ruined my EVE online and Minecraft enjoyment doing this.


----------



## Insomnium

Servers full atm, can't get in. I said this in the other thread in the news section and I got flammed, told ya this would happen.
Oh well I has waited this long can wait a little longer =)
Tho I knew all the "blizzard will have a perfect launch" etc statments in the other thread were alot of poo. This is why I said give us an offline mode so we could have all played tonight.


----------



## Insomnium

K take it back I am finally in after spamming my pass for AGES - woot see you in game <3


----------



## meckert15834

whats everyone doing to kill time!!?? 4+ hours to go and im out of ideas.


----------



## ZaG

still need help!!


----------



## Tensho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> Don't judge me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's D3 pre-release day after all!


Laughing with you not at you


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> whats everyone doing to kill time!!?? 4+ hours to go and im out of ideas.


My plan for the next 24 hours.

1) Play SC2 until 10pm
2) Go stand in line till midnight
3) sleep until 3 (if I can manage to fall asleep)
4) play until pass out.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> My plan for the next 24 hours.
> 1) Play SC2 until 10pm
> 2) Go stand in line till midnight
> 3) sleep until 3 (if I can manage to fall asleep)
> 4) play until pass out.


i like your plan.

i just ordered it off blizzards website. i gotta work in the morning so i cant waste time standing in line. gotta get right into it at midnight.


----------



## Landon Heat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> whats everyone doing to kill time!!?? 4+ hours to go and im out of ideas.


get a good 7 hrs of sleep now and wake up at 2:45 am just intime for d3


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> whats everyone doing to kill time!!?? 4+ hours to go and im out of ideas.


Playing some BF3, Cliffs of Dover, and Rise Of Flight with a friend....who is not going to join me for Diablo 3. But i have a back-up friend who should be on teamspeak when servers go live.

It took me a very long time to realize gaming is much better with friends...or with people you know well online. Go figure?


----------



## Tensho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> whats everyone doing to kill time!!?? 4+ hours to go and im out of ideas.


Sleeeeeeeeeep....


----------



## AllGamer

the digital version download is soooooooooooo ridiculously slow, i think i'm gonna have the Boxed retail version back, before it even finishes downloading LOL









still says 4 hours

and the midnight launch is just about the same time away

LOL :r


----------



## SIDWULF

I'm only going to play for a few hours after launch tonight and then get a regular nights sleep. It dosen't make sense to screw up your sleep schedule. I can just wake up continue playing in the morning when everyone else is going to sleep.


----------



## mav451

Haha or you sleep at like 10pm and get up at 3am









It's like inverse finals studying schedule hahaha.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> whats everyone doing to kill time!!?? 4+ hours to go and im out of ideas.


Going to an SF Giants game from 7-10, home by 11-ish, in bed by midnight while the rest of the US starts playing, wake up at 5AM, go to work, get home early after a half day and hop on with my Collector's Edition, rockin' my Wings of Tyrael and playing D3 until Friday.


----------



## JMattes

Does anyone know if diablo supports surround monitors? (3)


----------



## LBGreenthumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> anyone else just noticed theres 52 people viewing this thread XD


Just counting down the hours


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBGreenthumb*
> 
> Just counting down the hours


I got an app for that


----------



## LuczOr

Game installed.

Now waiting for servers O_O


----------



## RobotDevil666

Anybody in UK able to play yet ?
It says Battlenet is under maintenance


----------



## LBGreenthumb

What class is everyone going to play as for their 1st playthrough? Wizard


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBGreenthumb*
> 
> What class is everyone going to play as for their 1st playthrough? Wizard


Wizard for me


----------



## meckert15834

wizard got my vote!


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Anybody in UK able to play yet ?
> It says Battlenet is under maintenance


I just logged in. The servers are up but they are under heavy load, so login issues are normal, just keep trying if you really wanna play. Im not going to though, gonna get a good nights sleep and then play all day tomorrow.

edit: Also, Im playing Barbarian :>


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Anybody in UK able to play yet ?
> It says Battlenet is under maintenance


I'm watching a stream of someone playing. He has a full party. So yeah, seems like some people have gotten in.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> I just logged in. The servers are up but they are under heavy load, so login issues are normal, just keep trying if you really wanna play. Im not going to though, gonna get a good nights sleep and then play all day tomorrow.
> edit: Also, Im playing Barbarian :>


i hope this does not happen to me in the us servers


----------



## toolate

what kind of VGA card would D3 really take to run the best setting under 24" screen?


----------



## 179232

So is Diablo 3 going to have online play from the very beginning?


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LBGreenthumb*
> 
> What class is everyone going to play as for their 1st playthrough? Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> Wizard for me
Click to expand...

Demon hunter. I think a male. Played only female in the beta.


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolate*
> 
> what kind of VGA card would D3 really take to run the best setting under 24" screen?


My 6970 didn't go much past 40% usage on max settings at 1080p so whats half a 6970? 3485!

Oops. Mind the double post


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBGreenthumb*
> 
> What class is everyone going to play as for their 1st playthrough? Wizard


Will play Male Wizard


----------



## LBGreenthumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> i hope this does not happen to me in the us servers


It will, there is going to be alot of traffic when the US goes live. If I could resist I would wait a week for blizzard to work some of the kinks out, but there is just no way thats going to happen. I was able to manage for SC2 though, waited about a week and I really got to enjoy the game without being disconnected. We shall see...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolate*
> 
> what kind of VGA card would D3 really take to run the best setting under 24" screen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolate*
> 
> what kind of VGA card would D3 really take to run the best setting under 24" screen?


My 5770 ran at 1080p with high settings without any problems in the beta, except for major battles.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBGreenthumb*
> 
> It will, there is going to be alot of traffic when the US goes live. If I could resist I would wait a week for blizzard to work some of the kinks out, but there is just no way thats going to happen. I was able to manage for SC2 though, waited about a week and I really got to enjoy the game without being disconnected. We shall see...


its just a mental thing for me. i wanna be on around midnight just to say i was. its the biggest PC pre order ever. gotta be part of it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Getting error 108!! need help urgent I don't have enough space to install it on my ssd! selected my terabyte where the client was downloaded in the first place. Need help I need rest for the game.


Error 108 means your game files are incomplete or corrupt. You need to open the Blizzard downloader, point it to your game files, and let it finish downloading. I got the same error and had to turn off my firewall for it to complete. Not sure what you need help with if your SSD is too small.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolate*
> 
> what kind of VGA card would D3 really take to run the best setting under 24" screen?


DIII isn't the most demanding game in the world and it runs well on my sig rig that has a 8800GT @ 1920x1200. It isn't ideal but it isn't too bad. Something in the neighborhood of a 460 is probably perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> So is Diablo 3 going to have online play from the very beginning?


An internet connection is required to play the game at all times so yes. You can still play by yourself or with up to 3 other people if you choose to do so.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Can't log in Error 33 Battlenet is under maintenance
















Dang authenticator makes repeated log in's tedious ..........


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Does anyone know if diablo supports surround monitors? (3)


I was pondering the same thing

it'll nice if it can play in Eyefinity 6

5760 x 2160


----------



## GenoWhirl

I know the limit is 4 people for a party but does that also apply for the total amount of people that are allowed in that world or is it more than 4?


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBGreenthumb*
> 
> What class is everyone going to play as for their 1st playthrough? Wizard


Male Wizard for sure, not into role-playing the oppostie sex


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> I know the limit is 4 people for a party but does that also apply for the total amount of people that are allowed in that world or is it more than 4?


The limit in any single game is 4. It is not possible to have more than that.


----------



## GenoWhirl

that sucks I used to like jumping in open worlds in d2 with a lot of people


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Woohoo. Time to install.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Woohoo. Time to install.


Thank you!

Now i can safely say, the CE is not really that much of a big deal this time around compared to D2 CE


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The limit in any single game is 4. It is not possible to have more than that.


so i guess now we jump into the rush runs with 1 tank 2 support 1 healer?


----------



## doomlord52

Currently trying to install on all my rigs.

Stuck at "Updating setup files" on one for no real reason.Any ideas?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

This will be my first time playing any of the Diablo series. They included Diablo 2 and the expansion on the USB stick in the CE so maybe I will try that aswell.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so i guess now we jump into the rush runs with 1 tank 2 support 1 healer?


If they are friends of yours, sure. There aren't lists of games that you can join like there are in DII. While you're in a game you can make it public and a few random people will join based on the quest you are on. You can't name your game or anything like that.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Currently trying to install on all my rigs.
> Stuck at "Updating setup files" on one for no real reason.Any ideas?


Turn your firewall off.


----------



## fivestring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Woohoo. Time to install.


Are you playing it on your sig rig?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Im on the OCN mumble server in the Diablo 3 room but no one is on!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fivestring*
> 
> Are you playing it on your sig rig?


No i'm going to temporarily install it on my i7 laptop which has a GT540M untill I get a GTX560 for my sig rig, which should happen in a few weeks.


----------



## calavera

Where's the key located in the CE version? Inside the DVD case?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Where's the key located in the CE version? Inside the DVD case?


Sticker is on the front of the quick start guide inside the dvd case.


----------



## AllGamer

the digital downloadedris totally insane, now it says 7 hours to completion... sigh...









DVD here i come.... just 3 more hours to go for store midnight madness


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the digital downloadedris totally insane, now it says 7 hours to completion... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD here i come.... just 3 more hours to go for store midnight madness


i downloaded it around 10:30am today and it took 7 minutes!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> If they are friends of yours, sure. There aren't lists of games that you can join like there are in DII. While you're in a game you can make it public and a few random people will join based on the quest you are on. You can't name your game or anything like that.


so, it seems bliizard is totally preventing people from creating those rush run rooms that super leveled everybody in a flash as it was with D2, eh?

oh well, back to the old grinder ways


----------



## fivestring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> No i'm going to temporarily install it on my i7 laptop which has a GT540M untill I get a GTX560 for my sig rig, which should happen in a few weeks.










WHEW


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so, it seems bliizard is totally preventing people from creating those rush run rooms that super leveled everybody in a flash as it was with D2, eh?
> oh well, back to the old grinder ways


Well there is nothing stopping you from organizing a game like that with your friends or various websites.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the digital downloadedris totally insane, now it says 7 hours to completion... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVD here i come.... just 3 more hours to go for store midnight madness


youre probably caught with those last minute downloaders. i downloaded mine earlier and it was hitting 1.5 mbps~


----------



## staryoshi

I was waiting for store credit to come through, but I can use that later







Downloading now @ 4+ MB/s


----------



## Insomnium

Just beat the skeleton king, level 10 witch docter so much freakin fun!
Was a little underwelmed in the beta but my goodness the full game is just amazing so polished!
Alot of extra stuff throughout the first level added in so very impressed I am


----------



## Nethermir

im off to sleep and wake up at launch time!


----------



## psyclum

does anyone know if i can just patch the beta client or do i need to do a complete uninstall/reinstall?


----------



## fivestring

I just crushed 2 friends who thought that they were going to play at 12am ET lol

They started pouting now lol HAHJAHA


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> Just beat the skeleton king, level 10 witch docter so much freakin fun!
> Was a little underwelmed in the beta but my goodness the full game is just amazing so polished!
> Alot of extra stuff throughout the first level added in so very impressed I am


You lucky s.o.b


----------



## DeaconFrost31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fivestring*
> 
> I just crushed 2 friends who thought that they were going to play at 12am ET lol
> They started pouting now lol HAHJAHA


I did the exact same thing lol.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fivestring*
> 
> I just crushed 2 friends who thought that they were going to play at 12am ET lol
> They started pouting now lol HAHJAHA


WHAT!? you just crushed me too. . . its not going live till 3am eastern time?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> does anyone know if i can just patch the beta client or do i need to do a complete uninstall/reinstall?


You have to completely remove the beta from your PC and install the full version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> WHAT!? you just crushed me too. . . its not going live till 3am eastern time?


This has been known for weeks.


----------



## meckert15834

should have. but wasnt! haha off to bed.

have fun all


----------



## Sir Cumference

Woohoo, mine just shipped from Vegas to CA


----------



## staryoshi

All downloaded and ready to go







I'm ready!


----------



## Insomnium

Wait what lol? I thought it was opened everywhere now when are you americans getting to play?


----------



## l337sft

I meed to play at midnight but I can't get the game for another two days. If anyone gets a guest pass at midnight, please hook me up with one







maybee pleeeasee haha


----------



## goodtobeking

Where do you guys think would be the best place to go to get my CE copy?? I live in the country so I can drive 30 minutes to Walmart, or I can drive almost an hour to a gamestop in the city. Both are each way. I really want a CE copy, so I can use the "Free" copy of D2LoD to install for my nephews with my original copy. And LAN away.

They Tyreal Wings would be awesome as well.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You have to completely remove the beta from your PC and install the full version.
> This has been known for weeks.


ouch. i hope the patcher works before 3AM... was hoping i can just use the beta client and patch it to full with my cd key from the box.


----------



## Photograph

Installed, ready to go... once I wake up late tomorrow morning. Hopefully by then the servers are up and running smoothly


----------



## Tensho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ouch. i hope the patcher works before 3AM... was hoping i can just use the beta client and patch it to full with my cd key from the box.


Shouldnt be a problem if there are any issues with the DL times, go to Internet options, Connections, Lan Settings, then Uncheck Automatically detect settings. Should work then, if not check forums for other problem solving tips.


----------



## cnh789

*yes this game supports surround/eyefinity*. currently running the game @ 5900x1080 through options>video>fullscreen windowed


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Where do you guys think would be the best place to go to get my CE copy?? I live in the country so I can drive 30 minutes to Walmart, or I can drive almost an hour to a gamestop in the city. Both are each way. I really want a CE copy, so I can use the "Free" copy of D2LoD to install for my nephews with my original copy. And LAN away.
> They Tyreal Wings would be awesome as well.


For retail purchases you would have to contact Best Buy, Walmart, GameStop, Target etc... and see if they're doing a midnight launch. Ask them how many CE will be in stock for purchase and then line up









For online purchases its pretty much past pre-order time so if they do have more copies within this week I would suggest using a tracker for various online resellers to notify you via phone/email etc...


----------



## For_the_moves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> Just beat the skeleton king, level 10 witch docter so much freakin fun!
> Was a little underwelmed in the beta but my goodness the full game is just amazing so polished!
> Alot of extra stuff throughout the first level added in so very impressed I am


Please sir, give us a bit more details on the extras that have been added.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnh789*
> 
> *yes this game supports surround/eyefinity*. currently running the game @ 5900x1080 through options>video>fullscreen windowed


that's good news indeed


----------



## calavera

Anyone have the link explaining each class? I saw it yesterday but too many posts since then to find it.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> So is Diablo 3 going to have online play from the very beginning?


Barbarian


----------



## c0ld

Am I doing it right, I supposedly preloaded with with a different program. When I tried to install says something error looked it up on internet and apparently it wasnt downloaded correctly.

So now I am downloading it with this one am I doing it right?

D3Download.jpg 416k .jpg file


----------



## darkphantom

I played barbarian...but I think I'm going to go monk this time around!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Am I doing it right, I supposedly preloaded with with a different program. When I tried to install says something error looked it up on internet and apparently it wasnt downloaded correctly.
> So now I am downloading it with this one am I doing it right?
> 
> D3Download.jpg 416k .jpg file


Make sure you have a US downloader and not a EU or ASIA one.


----------



## JAM3S121

i just slammed my finger in the trunk getting some micro fiber towels to lean my switch 810 window and my monitor as i wait for launch...

cracked my nail its still bleeding 35minutes later..

could be worse i am kinda glad it cracked the nail allowing blood to release, last time i did this i went to the walk in to get it drilled which hurt a lot more. whatever its diablo 3 and ive been waiting to long not to play tonight, took 3 tyenenol 500mg hopefully they kick in


----------



## Insomnium

Difficulty is up alot which is awsome, normal is a huge leap up from the beta









Started a second character after I got 11 with the docter, been playing a wizard 1-9 online and with just the 3 of us their is a decent challenge.


----------



## Insomnium

Lol there is so many pages up already on the autcion house filled with oranges, I am guessing from the skelli king


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Hey folks,








I know all you must be dying to play this game after so many years of waiting. However, please be reminded that the TOS still applies in this thread. So please don't ask for guest passes.That is considered as cyber begging and posts/threads created of such nature will be deleted. If you want a guest pass please visit our Freebie section and when the opportunity does arise, you can see if you are the lucky one who gets it.

Thank you


----------



## AtomicFrost

I haven't had time to read through all of the new posts on this thread so this might have been posted before:

Blizzard / Machinima is streaming the launch party from California live on YouTube


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> i just slammed my finger in the trunk getting some micro fiber towels to lean my switch 810 window and my monitor as i wait for launch...
> cracked my nail its still bleeding 35minutes later..
> could be worse i am kinda glad it cracked the nail allowing blood to release, last time i did this i went to the walk in to get it drilled which hurt a lot more. whatever its diablo 3 and ive been waiting to long not to play tonight, took 3 tyenenol 500mg hopefully they kick in


Haha, you get my vote.









I'm not sure what the vote is for, but I like it.

I'm off to nap land. Silent before the storm it seems like on here.


----------



## Onex

Just curious any idea if the bots have hit yet? since Asia gets an early release.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Just curious any idea if the bots have hit yet? since Asia gets an early release.


They wont, at least they wont last for long when they do, D2 does not have warden and does not have a huge team developing a brand new game. When bots show up, users that use them will be banned rather quickly and the bot itself will be hotfixed and added to warden's auto ban list.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Make sure you have a US downloader and not a EU or ASIA one.


Dling US one


----------



## Sir Cumference

looks like i wont get my copy until tomorrow afternoon-ish.

ups always drop off my packages > 1pm


----------



## regles

I just got back and got the collectors edition and also the steel book.


----------



## Polska

My pickup was relatively quick. Had to wait in line 30 mins, and then another 5 once doors opened. I am not sure if I should try to sleep. Right now feeling wide awake. I bet I will crash hard by 3 or 4.


----------



## nvspace126

Anyone else having error 33 while trying to login? Keeps saying that the server is down and under maintenance







(sorry if it's already been answered)

Edit: Disregard, just realized that the game is being released at 3am my local time.


----------



## Adonis

Just got back from my WALLMART!!! Midnight release... LAWL

I was 3rd in line, first 4 got a diablo soundtrack, yay me, then first 15 got a poster, so overall I am really happy I didnt buy it from blizzard, not only do I get a box and cool manual, I also get a soundtrack and poster.

GG, installing the game now, see you guys in game =D


----------



## Zulli85

Just got back from the midnight release at GameStop and I have my CE!!! Got a poster too haha. It is finally in my hands ohhhh my lorddd.


----------



## Murlocke

2 1/2 more hours........


----------



## Dwood

Not sure if yall have seen this but PcEnthusiast85 is modding a case for D3. More pictures are on page 3

http://www.overclock.net/t/1254785/the-unofficial-blizzard-diablo-3-themed-pc-build-by-dwood-and-pc-e


----------



## Adonis

Nice! Downloading the game at 4MB / Sec

Didn't even mess with the CD, even tho I have it.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Oh and one last thing, if you do have guest passes please ensure that you have the minimum rep requirement(10 reps) to post a freebie thread. Otherwise, the thread will be deleted...


----------



## Murlocke

1 hour 52 minutes. Is this really happening?!


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1 hour 52 minutes. Is this really happening?!


Untill














:


----------



## CooooooooL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> Not sure if yall have seen this but PcEnthusiast85 is modding a case for D3. More pictures are on page 3
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254785/the-unofficial-blizzard-diablo-3-themed-pc-build-by-dwood-and-pc-e


The ultimate d3 mod (imo):

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278399-ASUS-ROG-TJ11-Diablo-III-Edtion.


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CooooooooL*
> 
> The ultimate d3 mod (imo):
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?278399-ASUS-ROG-TJ11-Diablo-III-Edtion.


Meh the other one is better imo


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> Meh the other one is better imo


Mate, sometimes it's better to just not say anything. Kids.


----------



## c0ld

I need someone to play with


----------



## Schnitter

So I want to play Diablo III as soon as it launches, but my friend who lives in Peru can only log 8 hours after the game launches. If I start alone, will I be able to use that same character and play with him when he logs on? Like help him on his quests until he reaches same quest I am in?

I don't want to make two characters (at least not yet) if I can avoid it.


----------



## Boweezie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> I need someone to play with


I can play in an hour and half


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boweezie*
> 
> I can play in an hour and half










does OCN have a vent or some teamspeak thing?


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does OCN have a vent or some teamspeak thing?


There is a Mumble server.


----------



## darkphantom

I'll be waiting for 1.25 hours more


----------



## Adonis

This wait sucks, who wants to get on a teamspeak/vent together when the servers go live?


----------



## maple_leafs182

Just installed


----------



## Crag

is it released or not ??? and dose it have an offline single player campaign like Diablo 2 ?
and before some one might replay with a silly comment or thinks that i`m trolling: i`m from a third world country so no online gaming , no online buying (yes no amazon or whatever like it)

and how it will perform with my 5830? (playing at 1920 x 1080)

thanks.............


----------



## Ruined

Looking for a fourth when 3am comes. So far we got me (Demon Hunter), my friend (Barbarian), and my brother (Monk). We are hoping to play for a long time. We are all in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> is it released or not ??? and dose it have an offline single player campaign like Diablo 2 ?
> and before some one might replay with a silly comment or thinks that i`m trolling: i`m from a third world country so no online gaming , no online buying (yes no amazon or whatever like it)
> thanks.............


1 hour 10 minutes until servers go up, and there is no offline singleplayer. You can still play by yourself though, but you'll need decent internet.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1 hour 10 minutes until servers go up, and there is no offline singleplayer. You can still play by yourself though.


Do you know how Co-Op will work? I posted this and got no answers:

"So I want to play Diablo III as soon as it launches, but my friend who lives in Peru can only log 8 hours after the game launches. If I start alone, will I be able to use that same character and play with him when he logs on? Like help him on his quests until he reaches same quest I am in?

I don't want to make two characters (at least not yet) if I can avoid it."

Hope you know this info or anyone else


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> is it released or not ??? and dose it have an offline single player campaign like Diablo 2 ?
> and before some one might replay with a silly comment or thinks that i`m trolling: i`m from a third world country so no online gaming , no online buying (yes no amazon or whatever like it)
> thanks.............


Nope not this time, you can log-in and play by yourself if you can. Unfortunately the drops are being streamed to you so you need to be online to play.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Do you know how Co-Op will work? I posted this and got no answers:
> "So I want to play Diablo III as soon as it launches, but my friend who lives in Peru can only log 8 hours after the game launches. If I start alone, will I be able to use that same character and play with him when he logs on? Like help him on his quests until he reaches same quest I am in?
> I don't want to make two characters (at least not yet) if I can avoid it."
> Hope you know this info or anyone else


Yes you can. You can hop around as much as you want. Just have him create the game.


----------



## psyclum

in the options it allows me to choose between the 3 servers (SEA, Europe, Americas) does this mean i can choose to log into the other region servers or is it IP locked?


----------



## Blizzie

Installed earlier and was able to open the game. Now it's just stuck at "Launching..." when I hit play. Already rebooted a few times.. ideas?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in the options it allows me to choose between the 3 servers (SEA, Europe, Americas) does this mean i can choose to log into the other region servers or is it IP locked?


You can play in any region, but your characters can't transfer between them (to my knowledge).


----------



## matada

Good Guy Blizzard!: Buys Diablo 3 for all Aus GAME Customers!

Ok, Well not all of it. If you paid in full you get it all back, Put down $20 get 20 back.

Buy the game, they pay you back!

http://kotaku.com/5910302/blizzard-shouts-unlucky-diablo-iii-fans-a-free-copy-of-diablo-iii?utm_campaign=socialflow_kotaku_facebook&utm_source=kotaku_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## maple_leafs182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrThc*
> 
> *This wait sucks*, who wants to get on a teamspeak/vent together when the servers go live?


Made me think of this


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in the options it allows me to choose between the 3 servers (SEA, Europe, Americas) does this mean i can choose to log into the other region servers or is it IP locked?


I tried this earlier. You can only hop regions when its actually unlocked everywhere. It'll tell you you dont have an active license attached to your BNet account.


----------



## Steffek

If you are from the Milwaukee/Wisconsin area, be my Diablo friend as I have none









BattleTag
FatNerd#1686


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You can play in any region, but your characters can't transfer between them (to my knowledge).


but does your game get region locked to that? or can you jump between them while 1 region is down?


----------



## 179232

Man, sucks that I can't go to GameStop and pick up my pre-ordered copy tonight. I have an AP exam tomorrow morning at 7:30 AM. I'll need to pick it up in the afternoon







.

Have the game installed and ready to go, just have to wait another 17 hours to play... ugh


----------



## Murlocke

49 minutes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> but does your game get region locked to that? or can you jump between them while 1 region is down?


You can jump around freely.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You can jump around freely.


cool. i might start a toon in a different region just in case US server comes down for a giant patch or something







just remembering back in the days of EQ where US server is patching but the European server is still up, so bunch of guildies logged onto the european server and created a bunch of lvl 1's and started PVPing each other


----------



## sammkv

46mins, ah!!!


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> There is a Mumble server.


^THIS^

Get on mumble


----------



## GoldenTiger

So, I went to post on the forums after reading that if you can't post you're not going to be able to login... and despite Diablo III showing in my battle.net account as ACTIVE, I get an error if I hover over the reply to thread button saying "This game license is expired or has been cancelled." So I'm assuming I won't be able to login... how can I solve this? Many in the Asia launch purportedly had this happen...


----------



## OverClocker55

Sombody you used to know


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just woke up! I'm ready! What i miss?







This thread is going to be so empty once the game goes live


----------



## sammkv

We're all patiently waiting









Eating some protein and drinking lots of caffeine


----------



## Ubeermench

I have my Pringles and energy drinks ready!


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> I have my Pringles and energy drinks ready!


Lay's stax are so much better


----------



## Adonis

Just watching some tele, waiting till 3:01


----------



## Infinitegrim

What happened to the paladin class?


----------



## waylo88

So yeah, may not want to trade anything to the Templar if you're playing solo

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5007330920?page=1


----------



## Murlocke

14 minutes.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> So yeah, may not want to trade anything to the Templar if you're playing solo
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5007330920?page=1


I hope they will fix this bug


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> I hope they will fix this bug


They already posted and said they are working to patch it ASAP, probably within a few hours.









Until then, I wouldn't touch the templar's shield in any way just to be safe.

EDIT: 9 MINUTES!


----------



## sammkv

Thanks for the heads up on the bug

4 mins!!!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Does everyone have groups ready to go?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> Does everyone have groups ready to go?


Soloing normal before I considering grouping.


----------



## Schnitter

Are we supposed to SPAM the login screen or the launcher to get the patch that will enable us to log in?


----------



## sammkv

there's already ppl getting in, ha

server to busy to login


----------



## HarrisLam

can someone confirm that the game is *REALLY* only 6-10 hours long?

read a few pages back that some koreans already finished the game?

I've never seen an RPG so short and this is massively disappointing, I mean just how much content can they pack in 10 hours of play time? Are you supposed to do playthroughs like daily assignments to level up? like level 40 -> 65 -> 80 -> 90 -> 96 -> 99 like that?

I might be over-extending, but I'm really not having a good feeling when I read that a few pages ago


----------



## c0ld

SERVERS ARE BUSY SRSLY !!!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can someone confirm that the game is *REALLY* only 6-10 hours long?
> read a few pages back that some koreans already finished the game?
> I've never seen an RPG so short and this is massively disappointing, I mean just how much content can they pack in 10 hours of play time? Are you supposed to do playthroughs like daily assignments to level up? like level 40 -> 65 -> 80 -> 90 -> 96 -> 99 like that?
> I might be over-extending, but I'm really not having a good feeling when I read that a few pages ago


Of course the game is only 6-10 hours long if you just run past things and look for the next path down. D2 could be beaten in like 2 hours. Play as intended.


----------



## skwannabe

Can't log in... Sigh


----------



## darkphantom

***, servers busy.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea


----------



## Schnitter

It made me accept a bunch of TOS and then nothing happens.

Stuck on Retrieving Heroes....

I knew this would happen damn Blizzard.


----------



## sammkv

I wonder how many millions are trying to login right now spamming their password


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I know I am !!!!


----------



## c0ld

Im stuck in Retrieveing Hero List after acepting all the TOS


----------



## KrynnTech

Gah... i push create character then it all went to hell....


----------



## matada

U Jelly?










First try. RIGHT AT 12:01am.


----------



## sammkv

Yes matada!!


----------



## darkphantom

noooooooooooooo!


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Come on Blizzard, pissin me off!


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrynnTech*
> 
> Gah... i push create character then it all went to hell....


Same here, Error 30008 or something like that, couldn't create char.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> U Jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First try. RIGHT AT 12:01am.


Already level 2 bro.

Last post, time to play!


----------



## sammkv

I remember when I was trying to login into WoW cata, that was a hassle as well


----------



## skwannabe

Stuck at authenticating my account..


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Of course the game is only 6-10 hours long if you just run past things and look for the next path down. D2 could be beaten in like 2 hours. Play as intended.


I understand how that works, speed runs are fast *given that you have enough power*

but the first playthrough? Doing speed runs skipping all side quests and still manage to kill final boss with such limited level and gear?

just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Keep getting error 37....your killing me blizz.


----------



## anubis1127

I can't even get logged in


----------



## HardwareDecoder

me too error 37 right away COME ON!


----------



## c0ld

Now stuck in character create screen "Request Timed out"


----------



## matada

3000006 and 300008 for me.


----------



## psyclum

retrieving hero list

request timed out


----------



## SIDWULF

stuck at character creation....


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> stuck at character creation....


same


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea my request timed out too 30006 error ***


----------



## LuczOr

request timed out :___(


----------



## Tech-Boy

Stuck on character creation


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> retrieving hero list
> request timed out


I got as far as actually naming my Witch Doctor but when trying to confirm it kept timing out. I went back and now I'm stuck in the main menu, lol.


----------



## SIDWULF

well keep trying







im sure some people will give up soon....only the strong survive!


----------



## Koaka

error 37


----------



## Toology

Stuck on character creation. This is so stupid that we need to be online to play the damn SP.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Just a nickname

I hate you blizzard, you ruined my night.


----------



## anubis1127

So glad I pre-ordered, pre-loaded, and stayed up until 3am for this...


----------



## sammkv

I got by the Tos agreement and thought I was in...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

can anyone play ?


----------



## Schnitter

Blue Tracker on 300008 issue.

http://www.d3sanc.com/blue-tracker/3247-error-300008/

I don't even know why I bothered trying for 1rst minute release. If I've learned anything is how bad Blizzard is with server stability


----------



## HexATL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I got by the Tos agreement and thought I was in...


same

now i can put in any password any it says server busy
before it would say wrong password =\


----------



## Meltdown

Honestly what did you expect? Literally thousands if not millions of people are all trying to log in at once...


----------



## psyclum

once upon a time, i bought a game called diablo.... i installed it, played it for 20 hrs straight, passed out at the keyboard... everything was good because i never once got a request timed out error


----------



## anubis1127

I think that was the first time I rage quit a game before even getting to play it...


----------



## Hexa

I can't get in either. Least I know I'm not alone lol.


----------



## sammkv

I think what's happening is there's a grip of people that has to be authenticated..and the server can't keep up
Being captian obvious here


----------



## Boweezie

I wish they implemented some sort of queue system that would let you know your line position.


----------



## Riou

gg Blizzard.


----------



## Toology

Finally got in!!! geez


----------



## NickLe

surprise surprise...
waited in line in the chill...
server busy.
suck it!


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Finally got in!!! geez


I got in no problem, been trying to Create my character for 20 minutes now.


----------



## mjpd1983

Jeez chill out people, millions are trying to log in at once, you will be playing soon enough.


----------



## LuczOr

I keep timing out on Hero Retrieval.

I soldier on, spamming my pw.


----------



## sammkv

In !!!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Jeez chill out people, millions are trying to log in at once, you will be playing soon enough.


Right, but I think we're perturbed because blizzard knew that, and yet didn't plan for it, as per usually on launch day.


----------



## Toology

Right in the middle of gameplay and BAM kicked for servers being too busy.


----------



## SIDWULF

OCN went down because of this thread? lol really?


----------



## sammkv

I'm not in, everything just times out everywhere you go

Even overclock.net timed out haha


----------



## Adonis

I think this thread caused too much traffic =P


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Wow, websites go down everywhere because of enraged and confused fans.

Been stuck at character creation for 20+ minutes.

Edit: Got a character made right as I posted this.


----------



## Schnitter

I wonder if I can get my money back. These stupid errors 37 3006 300008 have opened my eyes as to what to expect from this game. I mean, I haven't even created a char so they can see I didn't play. Will give it 10 more minutes and then just try to get a refund. I wonder if I will have an issue getting a refund?


----------



## Hokies83

Well East coast people got there copy 3 hrs ago they should not of made us wait for 12 am pst..

Then they would not have had this great massive everyone in the united States trying to log in at once...

But any who i made it to the char creation screen at 305am and got booted back to log in...


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well East coast people got there copy 3 hrs ago they should not of made us wait for 12 am pst..
> Then they would not have had this great massive everyone in the united States trying to log in at once...


Yeah. Talk about an oversight.


----------



## Infinitegrim

So you need to be signed into their servers to play? Is there no offline single player?


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> So you need to be signed into their servers to play? Is there no offline single player?


Yup, no offline single player.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Well East coast people got there copy 3 hrs ago they should not of made us wait for 12 am pst..
> Then they would not have had this great massive everyone in the united States trying to log in at once...
> But any who i made it to the char creation screen at 305am and got booted back to log in...


exactly


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Right, but I think we're perturbed because blizzard knew that, and yet didn't plan for it, as per usually on launch day.


I haven't even bought the game yet, but I share your anger, though I kind of know why they dont want to be fully prepared for it.

Apparently launch day will be the busiest day of the game. There will be no other day after it that can even compare.

If so, why spend extra dollars to prepare for it knowing that it will only be useful on launch day? just some average business practice that public will never like.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I wonder if I can get my money back. These stupid errors 37 3006 300008 have opened my eyes as to what to expect from this game. I mean, I haven't even created a char so they can see I didn't play. Will give it 10 more minutes and then just try to get a refund. I wonder if I will have an issue getting a refund?


LOL you cannot be serious. You little drama queen.


----------



## nycste

can someone briefly give some tips i played the beta and found the gear and stats slightly confusing even though i consider myself a pro wow player (lawls).

also what game modes are recommended for someone looking for a challenge or do you have to beat normal first?

3 questions i know i have

1. does it pay to make your own gear or hope to find really good gear off those few vendors in town?

2. does it pay instead to spend all your gold on increasing your rep with the craftsman in town and disenchanting all your gear?

3. i watched some videos and noticed some had i guess you could call it disenchant boxes or rings on them how do you get this? it seems to act like a store (sell) and disenchanter service which is awesome.

thanks for any feedback, i also cannot connect location NYC waited till 3am for what? lol nothing

D3 STATUS - Got as far as clicking accept on the 3 waiver forms around 345am


----------



## schreck51

becasue due to this failure I'm honestly pissed enough to not play anymore. They hype and hype and hype it then aren't ready.

It's coming... It's coming.... It's coming , it's here but you can't log on.


----------



## TheJesus

Blizzard doesn't understand login queue's or phased rollouts. Can't even keep their website up.


----------



## Zetsumei

LOL to all the people that are upset by this, this was totally expected. . . I remember the day W.o.W. came out. . .


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> LOL you cannot be serious. You little drama queen.


I would think judging by your avatar you would be all about the people and not the big wigs? lol


----------



## Exostenza

Tonight is why we NEED LAN mode. This is ridiculous we shouldn't have to be logged in to play. I get that we should have our battle.net characters with online only to make sure people don't hack, but to have separate characters to LAN should be ok.

POOP


----------



## Infinitegrim

This is the problem with modern games. You need to be signed into a server to play whether you want single or multiplayer. You NEED the internet to play, and if the servers are busy/down you cannot play.


----------



## Jinto

I wonder if the Chinese are clogging our servers even though they have their own.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I wonder if I can get my money back. These stupid errors 37 3006 300008 have opened my eyes as to what to expect from this game. I mean, I haven't even created a char so they can see I didn't play. Will give it 10 more minutes and then just try to get a refund. I wonder if I will have an issue getting a refund?


You post makes me face palm so hard.

Please show me a game server that can process millions of people logging in at the same time, it doesn't exist.


----------



## TheJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> I wonder if the Chinese are clogging our servers even though they have their own.


Doubt it, the games are region locked. I tried to hop outside of US, no luck.


----------



## Schnitter

Can anyone help me code?

Code:



Code:


if (first_time == true) {
   Control + V
   Enter
}
else { // error code 37
   for ( i=0, i < 0, i++) {
      Enter
      Control + v
      Enter
   }
}


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I would think judging by your avatar you would be all about the people and not the big wigs? lol


Smooth









C'mon guys calm your little nerves, you will be playing shortly, it's just traffic. It's not permanent.


----------



## Hexa

Well blizzard did say they were going to make people wait 40 seconds. Maybe it was a typo and they meant to say 40 minutes..


----------



## Koaka

played till lvl 7 witchdoctor with 2 other people then server disconnected.


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Can anyone help me code?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if (first_time == true) {
> Control + V
> Enter
> }
> else { // error code 37
> for ( i=0, i < 0, i++) {
> Enter
> Control +V
> Enter
> }
> }


Won't work, the game disconnects you until relaunch if you spam connects too much.


----------



## Hokies83

Well atleast it is free to play if i was paying id be a tad pissed.. but they are free... they could make us pay so i won't be spreading any hate on there forums when there up..

But a timed lauch east coast to west coast as 12am hit would of made it alot more smooth.


----------



## N00BST3R

im installing D3 right now, cuz i had to wait in line for my copy







and nows im waiting for installation to finish, what a disappointment


----------



## OverClocker55

Attention If anyone has a spare trail key for D3 I would like to try it. I know I kinda hated on this game but my clan is playing it and I'm dying to try it. If you have one I would love to try it out! I got my 3D movie theater glasses on and everything. I'm sorry for trolling this thread to.


----------



## Schnitter

So are servers down for everyone now or are the lucky five people that logged in still playing?


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheJesus*
> 
> Doubt it, the games are region locked. I tried to hop outside of US, no luck.


You can play on another regions server but your character data, etc will be locked to that respective region. If you want to play on another server then you have to create a new separate character.


----------



## rtc05

Def am agivated but waiting how many years another hour won't hurt
Just excited about my new sapphire 7950 and new HAF 932 case


----------



## Zetsumei

The Servers are crashed, totally down. Wish I hadn't stayed up, I have to be at work in 4 and a half hours







But I've been waiting for years, couldn't miss the opening!


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N00BST3R*
> 
> im installing D3 right now, cuz i had to wait in line for my copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nows im waiting for installation to finish, what a disappointment


Why dissapointed? No one can play anyway.


----------



## 13ack.Stab

The servers melted for me, back at login...


----------



## iLLGT3

http://www.error37.com/


----------



## Hexa

So what really sucks is if these servers are crashing and booting people out it just means more people trying to log on thus making the error 37 take even longer to go away.

Glad I work a 3rd shift job I still got 8 hours left in me at least lol.


----------



## schreck51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


only problem with that is the only opening is large enough for one gerbil to get stuck in.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Tonight is why we NEED LAN mode. This is ridiculous we shouldn't have to be logged in to play. I get that we should have our battle.net characters with online only to make sure people don't hack, but to have separate characters to LAN should be ok.
> POOP


Blizzard used to embrace LAN before they released WoW. Now they hate it.

Lots of complaints on their Twitter.
http://twitter.com/#!/BlizzardCS


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Right, but I think we're perturbed because blizzard knew that, and yet didn't plan for it, as per usually on launch day.


There's likely not a server on earth that can withstand the pummeling that the servers are taking right now. Even if blizz prepared for it, there's massive, massive amounts of people trying to get in. It's ridiculous to expect everything to work out fine with these numbers ;p


----------



## rtc05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So what really sucks is if these servers are crashing and booting people out it just means more people trying to log on thus making the error 37 take even longer to go away.
> Glad I work a 3rd shift job I still got 8 hours left in me at least lol.


I took vac all this week lol


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Blizzard used to embrace LAN before they released. Now they hate it.
> Lots of complaints on their Twitter.
> http://twitter.com/#!/BlizzardCS


I blame Activision.


----------



## Gulbis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.error37.com/


EPIC !!!


----------



## Boweezie

Lol I haven't even been able to retrieve hero list yet. Starting to think I should have just waited for tomorrow and bought the collectors edition.


----------



## Tensho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Attention If anyone has a spare trail key for D3 I would like to try it. I know I kinda hated on this game but my clan is playing it and I'm dying to try it. If you have one I would love to try it out! I got my 3D movie theater glasses on and everything. I'm sorry for trolling this thread to.


mod just posted about asking for Guest passes. suggest reading his post, and check the freebies area.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Updating Blizzard Launcher 0% FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.error37.com/


Now just imagine that each one of those gerbils/hamsters or whatever the hell those things are represent about 100,000 people. THEN you'll get the idea.

On another note Blizz should rename error 37 to error 666


----------



## Hokies83

Gives you a great respect for Swtor launch it was quite smooth.. But yah it is 15$ a month vs free so yah...


----------



## GenoWhirl

this is why they should done release by time zones instead of making the whole country try to log in a 2 minute time frame


----------



## Hexa

lol I just tried to go to that www.error37.com website and even it was down for the first few tries.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Now just imagine that each one of those gerbils/hamsters or whatever the hell those things are represent about 100,000 people. THEN you'll get the idea.
> On another note Blizz should rename error 37 to error 666


They are guinea pigs.


----------



## MRHANDS

Shouldn't have had that red bull in anticipation of an all nighter. What the hell am I going to do for the next 4 hours.


----------



## schreck51

This game has a real money ah that blizzard will profit from so it's not free.


----------



## Exostenza

ERROR 37! But I have been so loyal!!!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, watch your language and your behaviour please. Lets us not ruin this momentous occasion shall we?


----------



## Schnitter

http://twitter.com/#!/BlizzardCS

"Working to resolve login & char creation issues due to traffic. We've added servers & brought our websites offline: http://ow.ly/aUKkp
Retweeted by BlizzardCS"

Oh, so only AFTER the servers are clogged do they think about adding more servers? Why didnt they add all the servers they could afford to begin with and then take some down as traffic stabilized?

Won't even try anymore, useless game.


----------



## Tensho

Error 37 x1000000, player disconnected, get in once, cant create character due to 3 other errors then it jus greys out. GG bliz. If the stress test wasnt an indication of how unprepared you were, maybe it was every other game/expansion you've released that has had the same result.


----------



## 0201mitzen

Error 37 !. incredible Blizzard cant get their crap toghter.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

I can't even get close to logging in now.


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Oh, so only AFTER the servers are clogged do they think about adding more servers


Yeah, this quote made me scratch my head. They should have staggered the launch times.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/BlizzardCS
> "Working to resolve login & char creation issues due to traffic. We've added servers & brought our websites offline: http://ow.ly/aUKkp
> Retweeted by BlizzardCS"
> Oh, so only AFTER the servers are clogged do they think about adding more servers? Why didnt they add all the servers they could afford to begin with and then take some down as traffic stabilized?
> Won't even try anymore, useless game.


Well thank you on behalf of myself and everyone else trying to log in.

Guys we got one less person trying to log in now! Whoooo Hooooo


----------



## 13ack.Stab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Well thank you on behalf of myself and everyone else trying to log in.
> Guys we got one less person trying to log in now! Whoooo Hooooo


This is just more frustrating for me, since I have a character made... but I got booted out before I could play him.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> ERROR 37! But I have been so loyal!!!


What keyboard is that?


----------



## Hokies83

getting error 3005 now


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Woe is me can't play Diablo and I been up for 1 hour in anticipation.


----------



## schreck51

they craps totally crashed it doesn't even think about logging in now.


----------



## amin7ty

corsair vengence k90


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## DannyB0y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


Corsair K90

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816002&Tpk=corsair%20k90


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> What keyboard is that?


Looks like the corsair. Here is a link..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816002

EDIT
Ah you got me by 26 seconds lol


----------



## darkphantom

zzz says player has been disconnected


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> ERROR 37! But I have been so loyal!!!


Weak! Try every collector's edition since Warcraft 3, then we'll talk


----------



## Zetsumei

Man, I made it to the character creation screen, I saw my Witchdoctor, but never got to play. 12 hour shift in less that 5 hours


----------



## Hokies83

Hmm that kb any good im quite the fan of my g19..


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Fan since Rock n roll racing


----------



## rusky1

I've been getting Error 37 for the last hour...

Not a fan. My lan party has officially turned into a drinking party.


----------



## Penryn

So close... this means I got in... if only for a millisecond...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so the servers are completely crashed now? AWESOME ^.~


----------



## JAM3S121

i was able to get in my first try at like 2;59 am then i started a game and got level 2 but felt bad i played without my friends so i made a new character

i got kicked and we cant play


----------



## BenRK

I'm so glad I don't work till 4PM tomorrow!


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenRK*
> 
> I'm so glad I don't work till 4PM tomorrow!


Didn't you hear? 4 pm tomorrow is when the servers come up again.


----------



## Blizzie

In game! Just so you know servers work.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

farthest I've made it is to 3006 error. ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH


----------



## JAM3S121

just got in


----------



## sammkv

Sorry guys


----------



## Hokies83

I just got in...


----------



## Murlocke

Apparently UK and Asia servers still having problems and they've been launched for over half a day.

EDIT: Working now!


----------



## c0ld

Im in anyone wanna play my battletag is c0ld#1544


----------



## 13ack.Stab

YEAH!


----------



## rtc05

Just got in playing single player tho good luck all


----------



## Penryn

I made it to retrieving hero list... PLEASE DONT KICK ME XD


----------



## Hokies83

N/M got booted out of game heh..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ARGH IM STUCK ON CHAR C REATION


----------



## _fRodo^FL

Am i the only one still not able to get in!!!?!?!111


----------



## Zetsumei

OH YEA!!! I'm in!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

how do I add you ?


----------



## morbid_bean

Anybody wanna be nice and donate me their Guest Pass from your boxed game so I can install the Starter Edition? I have not bought D3 yet as I am unsure if my system will run it........


----------



## Penryn

Can't get in... I'll friend anyone if you want a group when we do get in. PM me.


----------



## psi_guy

i can't get in either. i was able to get to where it authenticates your account and you click through three agreements (probably signing over your free time for the next 6 months, your credit card info, and your soul) and then it timed out. i haven't made it to character creation.

i have to be honest. i am a little disappointed. they should have had offline single player so that people wouldn't be complaining about being able to connect online (me included). also, how did they not prepare better for this given the results from the beta?

come on blizzard, lemme in! i am sick of bf3!


----------



## Jinto

How are these 



 playing?


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> How are these
> 
> 
> 
> playing?


thanks for posting this link. if i can't play the game, i will at least settle for watching someone else get to play while blizzard gets their poop together.


----------



## matada

Not to gloat, but in!










3/4 of the way to lvl 3 now.


----------



## Lefty67

Havent played the beta but its good to not know the story.

Got to lvl 5 but I gotta sleep. Cant wait to play more tomorrow


----------



## OverClocker55

6950's for only 200







Might snag 2 for my lan rig and kick some D3 booty maxed out


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 6950's for only 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might snag 2 for my lan rig and kick some D3 booty maxed out


I was gonna play on my eyefinity setup but decided to drag my TV downstairs and play on my m14x over HDMI hehe.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 6950's for only 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might snag 2 for my lan rig and kick some D3 booty maxed out


considering you only need a 100 dollar video card to max out D3 assuming semi normal monitor go ahead and waste your money

can someone briefly give some tips i played the beta and found the gear and stats slightly confusing even though i consider myself a pro wow player (lawls).

also what game modes are recommended for someone looking for a challenge or do you have to beat normal first?

3 questions i know i have

1. does it pay to make your own gear or hope to find really good gear off those few vendors in town?

2. does it pay instead to spend all your gold on increasing your rep with the craftsman in town and disenchanting all your gear?

3. i watched some videos and noticed some had i guess you could call it disenchant boxes or rings on them how do you get this? it seems to act like a store (sell) and disenchanter service which is awesome.

thanks for any feedback, i also cannot connect location NYC waited till 3am for what? lol nothing

D3 STATUS - Got as far as clicking accept on the 3 waiver forms around 345am frown.gif


----------



## QSS-5

is it me or is the installation really slow?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> is it me or is the installation really slow?


I installed it 24hours ago and it was a snail pace in my opinion i disabled peer transfers because it was maxing out my upload which is a lot. Took me most likely 2-4 hours I cannot recall due to the slow speed from blizzard itself.


----------



## Unl33t

ok is anyone else getting an error 12?? I have activated it online on my account and its stating that its active. but when i go to log into the game, its saying that there is no key accociated with this game.

I am so gutted and dissapointed with this. I know i know, the servers are slammed, and thats fair enough... but for these kinds of errors to occur?? rediculious.. they've had 10 YEARS to get this worked out...


----------



## linkin93

Error 12 = wrong region selected (use Americas)

Error 33 = something up with bnet

Error 37 = login servers busy.

Waiting for my copy in the post









Also www.error37.com


----------



## Insomnium

Was up till 5 this morning playing it, thought I would get a nice long sleep but it's 10 now and I got up because I was thinking about diablo 3 >_
Must play more!!


----------



## dannieftw

This game is awesome! Couldn't get on until around 2am (UK time) but played until 5:30am and loved it. Had to go to sleep as I kept falling asleep at my desk, lol. Had to get up at 7am for work though, so now I'm just waiting to get home and carry on.

It's obvious that the servers were going to get hammered so I expected not to be able to get on for a while. A game this anticipated will have 'Busy server' issues...

Wizard is awesome and so is the Monk. My friend was playing a Demon Hunter and the spell 'Rapid Fire' is beastly...









Great game from the beginning and it's only going to get better


----------



## Tchernobyl

level 7 demon hunter


----------



## mjpd1983

Here is stupid question #1 - How do I melee with my wizard or shoot his bow..?


----------



## Toology

Well played for a few hours and am super happy with the game ( although i played the crap out of the beta ). I am loving it to death and cant wait to jump in more but its bed time


----------



## Tchernobyl

Dyes are fun... using the CE white smoke one to dye everything white. With the CE wings, it looks awesome!


----------



## ChaosAD

I have this issue, http://www.overclock.net/t/1257607/diablo-iii-and-go-7400-issue, if anyone can help


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Here is stupid question #1 - How do I melee with my wizard or shoot his bow..?


this! 10000x this!!


----------



## Mkilbride

I'm laughing at the private torrent site I'm a member of.

Diablo III popped up and hundreds started downloading it...of course, it said "NoCrack" in the title and in the info and the .nfo, but they all missed this, then went onto RAGE!

Then expect it to be cracked within the week, not fully understanding that it will require a server emulator, someone to run said server, and a lot of dedication. Just won't be worth it in the end.

It's quite funny. I mean, not to mention some comments about "Well you can download this, then play with your retail key when it comes and be ready!'

Yeah...you could do the same damn thing from Blizzard's own website, all Officially, and have been able to, for months.

Great stuff, this is a normally intelligent site, where people understand such things. But Diablo III has everyone going crazy. Many are going to buy it most likely. Noice.

As for how to melee with your Wizard?

Equip a melee weapon...equip the basic attack skill or so.

If you wanna go for a Melee Wizard, do it, but it's horribly ineffective, just for funsies.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unl33t*
> 
> this! 10000x this!!


wow glad im not the only one!!

can anyone help?

Cheers


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> I'm laughing at the private torrent site I'm a member of.
> Diablo III popped up and hundreds started downloading it...of course, it said "NoCrack" in the title and in the info and the .nfo, but they all missed this, then went onto RAGE!
> Then expect it to be cracked within the week, not fully understanding that it will require a server emulator, someone to run said server, and a lot of dedication. Just won't be worth it in the end.
> It's quite funny. I mean, not to mention some comments about "Well you can download this, then play with your retail key when it comes and be ready!'
> Yeah...you could do the same damn thing from Blizzard's own website, all Officially, and have been able to, for months.
> Great stuff, this is a normally intelligent site, where people understand such things. But Diablo III has everyone going crazy. Many are going to buy it most likely. Noice.


Blizzard's website is slow to download from.


----------



## Tchernobyl




----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Here is stupid question #1 - How do I melee with my wizard or shoot his bow..?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unl33t*
> 
> this! 10000x this!!


You don't, why would you want to


----------



## welly321

Use elective mode and drag a skill out of the hotbar. The only way to melee is to sacrifice a skillslot. Well you will also use a melee attack if you run out of resource


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Use elective mode and drag a skill out of the hotbar. The only way to melee is to sacrifice a skillslot. Well you will also use a melee attack if you run out of resource


Thanks but what do you mean by "elective mode" how can i replace skills on mouse button 1 or 2 with the bow

It's not that i need to do it I just want to know how in case i do later

Thanks


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Thanks but what do you mean by "elective mode" how can i replace skills on mouse button 1 or 2 with the bow
> It's not that i need to do it I just want to know how in case i do later
> Thanks


elective mode is in options -> gameplay. It lets you put your skills where ever you want, not just in the predetermined slots they give you.


----------



## MaxFTW

I cant even install saying unexpected error.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> elective mode is in options -> gameplay. It lets you put your skills where ever you want, not just in the predetermined slots they give you.


pretty much everyone should be using elective mode, that and advanced tooltips.


----------



## Insomnium

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mjpd1983 View Post
> 
> Here is stupid question #1 - How do I melee with my wizard or shoot his bow..?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Unl33t View Post
> 
> this! 10000x this!!
> 
> You don't, why would you want to tongue.gif


This =p
wizard globe on offhand and wand in main hand = win, not tried using staffs yet tho.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> elective mode is in options -> gameplay. It lets you put your skills where ever you want, not just in the predetermined slots they give you.


Thanks mate, helped a lot. Rep.


----------



## welly321

sure give him rep and not me


----------



## Insomnium

Ocn is going to be very quiet today, or well most of the pc/gaming communites are going to be for the next few days


----------



## c0ld

Having so much fun with a friend just playing 2 ina game almost lvl 10 Wiz is fun.


----------



## kevindd992002

Can you play one Diablo 3 BattleNet account in two computers at the same time but on different servers?


----------



## Rickles

up to +24 MF on my level 9 DH, leveling that blacksmith!!


----------



## JMattes

Nan i got to wait till after work to play... wish i could of called out.. bummer


----------



## ColdHardCash

can anyone please send me a guest pass? I have d3 pre downloaded but i'm waiting to purchase the full version after my wedding, which is very soon.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Nan i got to wait till after work to play... wish i could of called out.. bummer


No worries, I still have to wait 5hrs for my copy to arrive. At least you'll get less of the server bugs than 0 hour.


----------



## l337sft

I NEED to get this game, idk what im gunna do if i cant scrape the money up lol


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> No worries, I still have to wait 5hrs for my copy to arrive. At least you'll get less of the server bugs than 0 hour.


Yea.. i almost woke up at 4am to start playing bc i knew at 3am it would be a mess.. i said screw it ill just pull an all nightrr tonight instead


----------



## Catscratch

Pfff, I forgot to use the new downloader on top of my existing one to fix the installation :/ Will do after work and try to overcome my "it looks too similar" feeling.


----------



## kevindd992002

Also, where do I see the mark of valor sigil that I've made (in the diablo 3 website) in the game?


----------



## richuwo11

I played for about 10min this morning before work. Rolled a Monk... I found it tough to pick a char. I miss my Paladins.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I played for about 10min this morning before work. Rolled a Monk... I found it tough to pick a char. I miss my Paladins.


Who knows, knowing Blizzard they can release an expansion with additional characters lol. What is an RPG without the "knight" character?!


----------



## Nethermir

lol *** 300+ posts since i went to sleep.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> lol *** 300+ posts since i went to sleep.


haha yeah, I went to sleep as well and when I came back there was 20+ pages unread


----------



## Onex

lol have go pick up my copy with World of warcraft the guy over there is giving me the battlechest for free







but I dont think ill be playing that though.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> I NEED to get this game, idk what im gunna do if i cant scrape the money up lol


I dont know, rob a bank?

One thing though, you're guaranteed to make headline news, goes like gamer rob bank for diablo 3 money

then the whole page just talks about how games are bad, they make kids do bad things and kids have no moral values anymore


----------



## Delphi

Not my problem exactly, but my friend has a very similar build to my computer (same video card, amount of ram, basically diff proc) and he is getting terrible performance in the game just like the beta. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Over 400 posts since I was last on.
How is it playing for everyone?


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

Freaking amazing game. story, game play, visuals, cinematic. just blows away the other diablo games.


----------



## 179232

If someone is running an Intel SB CPU, would you mind trying to run the game with the HD 3000 GPU at 1366x768 and seeing if it works fine decent frame rates? Picking up my pre-order later today but have to play it on my laptop.


----------



## Exostenza

Just finished a solid all-nighter with friends. A hour after the servers went up we were able to log in and had no problems after that.

HUGE. AWESOME.


----------



## dannieftw

I've been playing it on my sig rig with no performance issues what so ever. I haven't been looking at temps and usages though,


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> I've been playing it on my sig rig with no performance issues what so ever. I haven't been looking at temps and usages though,


It is recommended that you have a Q6600 and a 4870 to play the game. Of course you are playing it with on performance issues what so ever. LOL.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> If someone is running an Intel SB CPU, would you mind trying to run the game with the HD 3000 GPU at 1366x768 and seeing if it works fine decent frame rates? Picking up my pre-order later today but have to play it on my laptop.







http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4927184176

Most say you need to get the latest drivers.


----------



## The Mad Mule

I played it for the second time (first time was the beta), and it was neat. I was never a fan of the other two, but I decided to give the series another try. I just hate wanting to explore every part of the map so there are no dark spots.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/diablo-iii-collectors-edition/97853

If anyone is still looking for CE, get it now while its still available!


----------



## Krazee

Finally got in this morning, created my character and went into the game. I was about to kill my first monster and server crashed and could not get back in due to errors, lame


----------



## Rickles

I played from 5 am EST to 7 am (2 hours before work), and had no issues at all, and even my ping was low considering my internet (wi-max living in the sticks). I have the driver that shipped with my 7970 and it is working great.


----------



## Vrait

It should clear up over the day.

Don't get my copy till after work (7pm....)


----------



## l337sft

LOL nah, i wouldnt do that, lmao, didnt mean it so literal, I just wanna play thats all lol


----------



## Krazee

I just wanted 15 mins this morning... and nothing. Maybe after work


----------



## Jayjr1105

Long time WoW player, short period SC player, never touched diablo and I'm curious. What is it more like? WoW or SC? Is there a monthly subscription? Are there guilds?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Long time WoW player, short period SC player, never touched diablo and I'm curious. What is it more like? WoW or SC? Is there a monthly subscription? Are there guilds?


No there is no monthly subscription.
And its nothing like WoW or SC if you ask me. You should watch some live streams before buying i guess just to be sure.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> WoW or SC? Is there a monthly subscription? Are there guilds?


Neither, no, and no.

Diablo, and diablo-esque games are an "action rpg" genre. Think something closer to dragon age, but with a far faster pace to the fighting/moving around.





Blizz made a short video to explain what the game "is"


----------



## Norlig

Is the Game-codes for the Game global?

if so, where is the cheapest but also reliable spot I can buy the game, and recieve the game key in the shortest amount of time?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Long time WoW player, short period SC player, never touched diablo and I'm curious. What is it more like? WoW or SC? Is there a monthly subscription? Are there guilds?


No monthly sub, and no guilds. When Warcraft made the transition from RTS to MMO it used from Diablo elements but other then that it is a completely different game.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Long time WoW player, short period SC player, never touched diablo and I'm curious. What is it more like? WoW or SC? Is there a monthly subscription? Are there guilds?


it's a hack and slash and magic and etc game. not much "strategy" involved. focuses more in playing solo imo, but can also play as a group for fun









here's a game caster who will be streaming his diablo 3 game starting 9 am PST http://day9.tv


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Is the Game-codes for the Game global?
> if so, where is the cheapest but also reliable spot I can buy the game, and recieve the game key in the shortest amount of time?


Just buy it direct from blizzard, you'll get it instantly.


----------



## vitality

is this game better than skyrim? I really am not a huge fan of skyrim but im debating getting this game!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> is this game better than skyrim? I really am not a huge fan of skyrim but im debating getting this game!


It's nothing like skyrim at all, so I guess good news in your case


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just buy it direct from blizzard, you'll get it instantly.


except, on my Battle.net, the price is equivalent to $77. while in the US, they are probably, what, $50-55?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> except, on my Battle.net, the price is equivalent to $77. while in the US, they are probably, what, $50-55?


aint that far from your price, it is about $64 tax included when purchased in battle.net.


----------



## Nw0rb

Anyone wanna play ?


----------



## .theMetal

hey everyone how is it?!? its downloading at home I don't get to fire it up till after work







I envy those of you who get to play

also what do you make of this:

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/diablo-iii/user-reviews


----------



## Boss Mosely

All i can say is that for anyone who previously thought D3 would be rainbows and ponies may shut up now







.


----------



## Tiger S.

Unlike others the beta was used for bugs not promotion, and the game itself came out of the box ready to play. Didn't disappoint.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey everyone how is it?!? its downloading at home I don't get to fire it up till after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy those of you who get to play
> also what do you make of this:
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/diablo-iii/user-reviews


Its kind of dumb to do a "review" on the game when they havent even played (cant log in). Its a given that 0day will have problems, thousands and millions of people trying to play the game all at once but to base a review solely on the fact that you can't login is dumb. People fail to realize that this is not how the game is going to be. How many games out there "as big" as a Diablo title can say they have no server problems/bug problems on day one. And read the reviews half of them are trolls. After the problems clear up whats was the point of the review? Too many spoiled kids these days, can never satisfy them.


----------



## .theMetal

thats what I thought too, spoiled kids.

it was just interesting to lookup diablo 3 review on google and find that lol.


----------



## psi_guy

i finally got in earlier this morning (after waiting for almost 2 hours after release) and played a little under three hours. rolled a barb up to level 10 and have been enjoying the game. getting ~160fps average on my rig with all in-game settings maxed out at 1080p, so the 120hz is looking fabulous on my aw2310. hopefully i won't have to wait so long to play later this evening...


----------



## Myrtl

So, how many have finished normal? nightmare? Then again.... you probably wouldn't have the time to check here if you were playing that hard.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well I definitely appreciate all the people posting in this thread that they can't get in, over 200 over night, GG.

Next release use your brains and stop QQing that you can't get into an online game. Yes, the server is going to be pegged. That was a given to everyone who chose to try and login as soon as it released. You made the decision. The is no such thing as a magic computer that can process all of America trying to login at once. Guess who slept till 1:30am and got in right away? Easy solution.

I played up to lvl 11 last night on a Monk and thought it was very enjoyable. I'm soloing it for now until I need to do otherwise. One thing I thought was kind of annoying is how unspecific the skills are. I really want to see the hard data on how much damage I'm doing with each attack so I can compare them appropriately. Did anyone find a solution to be able to do this? I know adding runes in some situations lowers the damage, but it never tells you be how much.


----------



## ironman1478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well I definitely appreciate all the tards posting in this thread that they can't get in, over 200 over night, GG.
> Next release use your brains and stop QQing that you can't get into an online game. Yes, the server is going to be pegged. That was a given to everyone who chose to try and login as soon as it released. You made the decision. The is no such thing as a magic computer that can process all of America trying to login at once. Guess who slept till 1:30am and got in right away? Easy solution.
> I played up to lvl 11 last night on a Monk and thought it was very enjoyable. I'm soloing it for now until I need to do otherwise. One thing I thought was kind of annoying is how unspecific the skills are. I really want to see the hard data on how much damage I'm doing with each attack so I can compare them appropriately. Did anyone find a solution to be able to do this? I know adding runes in some situations lowers the damage, but it never tells you be how much.


go into game options and turn on advanced tooltips or something. it will give you all the data you need on damage, speed, etc.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> So, how many have finished normal? nightmare? Then again.... you probably wouldn't have the time to check here if you were playing that hard.


There is a live stream of 4 guys on hell act 2 i think they are on now....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman1478*
> 
> go into game options and turn on advanced tooltips or something. it will give you all the data you need on damage, speed, etc.


AWESOME, I'll have to check that out when I get home. The deepest I looked into the menu was the mature filter and graphics. I was to busy getting some play time in before I had to go back to sleep for a few hours so I could actually be coherent at 6 am this morning to get ready for work







. I figured there was no way they would omit that data. I found a lot of the skills I unlocked to be not as good as what I already had though.


----------



## Catscratch

From various reactions to the game, i fear i'll end up saying "i played because it was free for me (almost)" /sigh.


----------



## jbobb

Well, I just picked up my pre-order but won't get time to play till after work. Hopefully everything will be smoother by then with login and everything. I still am having trouble deciding between Monk and Witch Doctor though...ugh.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Would you guys say the combat in this game is similar to Guild Wars 1? Unsure about buying this since I've never played a Diablo game before.


----------



## UZ7

Still looking for CE?

http://www.amazon.com/Diablo-III-Collectors-Edition-Pc/dp/B0050SZC5U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337097535&sr=8-2

Will be gone soon!


----------



## frickfrock999

So what's the good word? This game any good?
Better question, has there been any server congestion preventing people from playing?


----------



## iARDAs

How well would i run Diablo 3 with a Asus G73 latop which has ha 460m GPU?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Its kind of dumb to do a "review" on the game when they havent even played (cant log in). Its a given that 0day will have problems, thousands and millions of people trying to play the game all at once but to base a review solely on the fact that you can't login is dumb. People fail to realize that this is not how the game is going to be. How many games out there "as big" as a Diablo title can say they have no server problems/bug problems on day one. And read the reviews half of them are trolls. After the problems clear up whats was the point of the review? Too many spoiled kids these days, can never satisfy them.


You shouldn't need to log-in at all to play single player. The fact that you do need to, and that many can't, when the game is officially out, is certainly bash worthy.

As for spoiled kids "these days", don't you mean in the past? I seem to have 20+ years of memories of being able to play most games just fine upon release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thats what I thought too, spoiled kids.


Expecting something you've paid 60 dollars for to work as advertised qualifies one as spoiled now?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You shouldn't need to log-in at all to play single player. The fact that you do need to, and that many can't, when the game is officially out, is certainly bash worthy.
> As for spoiled kids "these days", don't you mean in the past? I seem to have 20+ years of memories of being able to play most games just fine upon release.
> Expecting something you've paid 60 dollars for to work as advertised qualifies one as spoiled now?


It seems to have only had real issues in the first couple hours of launch....


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Would you guys say the combat in this game is similar to Guild Wars 1? Unsure about buying this since I've never played a Diablo game before.


Combat is not like GW1. More like Gauntlet legends if you have ever played that. It is just a hack and slash RPG, almost like an arcade game on crack that is 10000x more fun.


----------



## meckert15834

At work. Was able to play for a few hours before I came into work. So far I really like it. Playing as a wizard


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You shouldn't need to log-in at all to play single player. The fact that you do need to, and that many can't, when the game is officially out, is certainly bash worthy.
> As for spoiled kids "these days", don't you mean in the past? I seem to have 20+ years of memories of being able to play most games just fine upon release.
> Expecting something you've paid 60 dollars for to work as advertised qualifies one as spoiled now?


people all around the world have been waiting 10+ years for the game to come out, and when they all try to jump on the game servers at once, there will be some wait time, hands down. my point is a little patience goes a long way, and lack of patience could definitely root in being spoiled.

most of them just get mad and nerd rage, which is unfair for the rating of the game because there is no insight on the game itself.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It seems to have only had real issues in the first couple hours of launch....


Yeah, most people I know that have the game are playing just fine now.

Still, even needing an internet connection to play the single player portion is pretty unacceptable as far as I am concerned.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You shouldn't need to log-in at all to play single player. The fact that you do need to, and that many can't, when the game is officially out, is certainly bash worthy.
> As for spoiled kids "these days", don't you mean in the past? I seem to have 20+ years of memories of being able to play most games just fine upon release.
> Expecting something you've paid 60 dollars for to work as advertised qualifies one as spoiled now?


I usually just put a label on them lol, those who will try to find anything to complain about. Yeah I understand I mean many of us probably had launch parties and ready to hit the game yet even with their experiences with WoW they still couldn't handle the amount of people as well as the in game bugs that for some reason was not detected during testings. I guess the term spoiled could be a harsh one but with or without the game problems there will still be those few who will find something to complain about. I guess the push for always online gameplay will have its negative views but it is the future, everyone will eventually have always online access just like how years back not many had a cell phone. I think blizzard is trying to use what they got from WoW and incorporate it into D3.

It is bad on blizzard's part that we waited this long and they tested it for a while yet it still didnt make a perfect entrance, but reading most of the reviews there were people there that were complaining how the game was too easy yet they were playing it on normal, go figure lol. At least its not as bad as COD community.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Still, even needing an internet connection to play the single player portion is pretty unacceptable as far as I am concerned.


Why? I bet in 5 years, there will not be a game released that you can play offline. The internet isn't something you can really go without anymore, so I don't think it's unreasonable to expect people to have it.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, most people I know that have the game are playing just fine now.
> Still, even needing an internet connection to play the single player portion is pretty unacceptable as far as I am concerned.


Yeah untill all the duping, hacking, cheating and what not illegal downloading comes along and everybody starts to cry....

I think its a good disicion from Blizzard to move everything to their servers.
And tbh with d2 i probably only spend 10 minutes on single player and i hardly know anybody that ever played d2 on single player.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How well would i run Diablo 3 with a Asus G73 latop which has ha 460m GPU?


The 460m can actually play Witcher 2 with pretty good fps so pretty sure D3 will have no problems.



This was posted on another site so you can see the range some of the cards perform at.


----------



## Boss Mosely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You shouldn't need to log-in at all to play single player. The fact that you do need to, and that many can't, when the game is officially out, is certainly bash worthy.


I'm fairly certain that the online requirements for single player is in direct relation to the currency auction house and preventing item duping. I highly doubt there'd be one but not the other.

Just finished the first Act and so far I am impressed. I'm enjoying the world physics and destroyable objects A LOT. There's a certain type of object in a certain instance in Act 1 that I'm sure will make the majority of OCN'ers lol when you destroy it. At the moment I am playing a WD, and the class' skills seem much more dependant on your playing preference than total damage output (and yes, I have the additional information enabled). Itemization seems pretty good.. Can't say much on it though since, once again, I just got to Act 2 on Normal.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, most people I know that have the game are playing just fine now.
> Still, even needing an internet connection to play the single player portion is pretty unacceptable as far as I am concerned.


I'm about to rage out and beat anyone else who says requiring an internet connection is a bad idea to death. Do you really want hackers exploiting everything they can and ruining the game? It is hosted server-side for a reason. If you don't like it then create your own server and swap out the log-in files. This is not 1996 when Blizzard did not have to worry about these things. Go look at BF3, the entire game is a complete wreck because EA doesn't have their stuff together like Bliz.


----------



## Nethermir

not sure if this was already posted but apparently there is a bug affecting demon hunters
Quote:


> "Don't trade your equipped shield with the Templar," wrote Diablo III player Laurelin. "The game boots you out, and you can't log back until Blizzard notices and fixes this issue."


http://kotaku.com/5910360/game-breaking-bug-discovered-in-diablo-iii


----------



## nathris

Blizzard has their stuff together? Then why can't I log in?


----------



## Norlig

What does Error 75 mean?

getting it while trying to log in.


----------



## bowmanvmi

When a friend starts a new character and I bring in my higher level toon, does the difficulty scale to compensate for my better toon? Or do you play at the level of the new character, just with additional mobs due to more players?


----------



## frickfrock999

Just finished checking out the reviews.

Dear God...


----------



## Coma

Server delayed login for 40 sec and still couldn't get you in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> When a friend starts a new character and I bring in my higher level toon, does the difficulty scale to compensate for my better toon? Or do you play at the level of the new character, just with additional mobs due to more players?


There must be something in place so you can't just steamroll the monsters, maybe it's like diablo II where your friend will get no experience at all. I haven't seen anything posted about how it really works yet though.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Blizzard has their stuff together? Then why can't I log in?


Dude. This is the largest release of any game ever and it is tied to a physical piece of hardware. Once the game has been out for more than 24 hours than MAYBE you can gripe. Hell, even 12 hours. Compared to any other company trying to nickle and dime us with DLC and a crappy game to begin with that has been plagued by issues FOR MONTHS. Yes, Blizzard is not to dang bad.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Just finished checking out the reviews.
> Dear God...


yea thats what I posted about a few hours ago!

lol the amount of reviews have pretty much doubled since then


----------



## Droopz

Eyefinity is working a treat




















Loving it so far.

Those bad review would be 95% people *****ing about the login delays at launch and 5% of kids that never played D1 and D2 and wish it was more like WoW. The game itself is a solid addition to the franchise.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Just finished checking out the reviews.
> Dear God...


Go figure, all of the 12 year olds who can't login are posting negative feedback.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Dude. This is the largest release of any game ever and it is tied to a physical piece of hardware. Once the game has been out for more than 24 hours than MAYBE you can gripe. Hell, even 12 hours. Compared to any other company trying to nickle and dime us with DLC and a crappy game to begin with that has been plagued by issues FOR MONTHS. Yes, Blizzard is not to dang bad.


You can hardly call it a release though when hundreds of thousands of people can't play the game. Blizzard knew the game was going to sell well, knew what requiring a server connection for single player would do, and still failed miserably. That's as bad or worse than any day one DLC or game crippling bug, since you can't even play the bloody game.


----------



## Tchernobyl

most hilarious review on metacritic:
Quote:


> SugarRaichu
> May 15, 2012
> score 0:
> the worst first person shooter I've ever played cant even log in, and i even stood in line for at least two hours to pay for this dont waste your money BLIZZARD IS FINISHED


----------



## Geemaa

I started playing at 456 CST this morning and played until 830 without any problems. Smoothest launch day I've seen and been apart of. You can't honestly expect any company to be able to handle the sheer volume of users logging in at once on a game that has been anticipated for years...be realistic.


----------



## Csokis

http://www.error37.com/


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> You can hardly call it a release though when hundreds of thousands of people can't play the game. Blizzard knew the game was going to sell well, knew what requiring a server connection for single player would do, and still failed miserably. That's as bad or worse than any day one DLC or game crippling bug, since you can't even play the bloody game.


Stop QQing. "hundreds of thousands" ? do you actually have hard data on that? because world wide it looks like MILLIONS are actually playing. I was in the game at 1:30 just fine as were plenty of other people.


----------



## Ubeermench

I got to level 20 last night with a friend. Took 40minutes to get passed the errors.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Screenshots please?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Why? I bet in 5 years, there will not be a game released that you can play offline. The internet isn't something you can really go without anymore, so I don't think it's unreasonable to expect people to have it.


Prevalence neither implies nor excuses making something a necessity.

There is no good reason for single player content to require an internet connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Yeah untill all the duping, hacking, cheating and what not illegal downloading comes along and everybody starts to cry....
> I think its a good disicion from Blizzard to move everything to their servers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that the online requirements for single player is in direct relation to the currency auction house and preventing item duping. I highly doubt there'd be one but not the other.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'm about to rage out and beat anyone else who says requiring an internet connection is a bad idea to death. Do you really want hackers exploiting everything they can and ruining the game? It is hosted server-side for a reason. If you don't like it then create your own server and swap out the log-in files. This is not 1996 when Blizzard did not have to worry about these things. Go look at BF3, the entire game is a complete wreck because EA doesn't have their stuff together like Bliz.


How does any of this apply to the single player experience?

Anyone should be able to play however they damn well please in single player, or on their own personal servers, without moderation from Blizzard. None of the problems mentioned would be problems if offline or non Battle.net content was kept independent, which should be a given.


----------



## Zulli85

330 new posts since I passed out last night? Wow. Currently in act 2 and level 16, I unfortunately am forced to take a break at this point though. Enjoying it a lot so far!


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Just finished checking out the reviews.
> Dear God...


Looks like those are all "baww I can't connect" reviews. Once everyone's taking a break from playing it a crapton, there'll be positive reviews.


----------



## aznguyen316

thanks Hairy yak =D


----------



## AllGamer

Woot! got my Collector Edition today, it was totally unexpected, they only had 7 boxes but they all went fast

i'm glad i was the 2nd on the line









we also got a Diablo 3 T-shirt from Billzard


----------



## Warrior1986

OMG OMG OMG! UPS TRUCK JUST CAME 2 MINUTES AGO.


----------



## Zulli85

For the record I went to bed when I got home from the midnight launch last night, started playing at about 7:30 AM and have had 0 issues whatsoever. I understand that there were issues upon launch but that was more/less expected. Just kind of funny that people are still upset over it and are using it as an opportunity to bring up the same old "requiring internet for single player is bad" argument. Get over it already, we've known for years this is how it was going to be and were you really surprised their servers got slammed? C'mon now.


----------



## mudman091878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Prevalence neither implies nor excuses making something a necessity.
> There is no good reason for single player content to require an internet connection.


Oh yes it does, Blizzard isn't in the business of satisfying the small % of people who want the game that don't have an internet connection. They're in the business of making a game that appeals to the largest number of people and that's what they've done. There's always going to be loudmouth who start crying at the first sign of change but they'll either deal with it or move on.

Blizzard is allowing single player accomplishments to be carried over to online play and that's why they aren't separate and it's a VERY good reason to require an internet connection.


----------



## Stuuut

Servers are down in EU for emergency repairs apperantly..


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Looks like those are all "baww I can't connect" reviews. Once everyone's taking a break from playing it a crapton, there'll be positive reviews.


positive reviews will be probably few and far between. happy/satisfied players usually dont bother to post a review but the unhappy ones will flood review sites/forums shouting how the game is bad.

personally, even with the login issues that i got, i am pretty happy with the game. i am used to having these kind of issues whenever a game gets rolled out so i am not bothered one bit. it could've been better with less issues, yes but overall the game/release did not disappoint me


----------



## Mkilbride

Install is super slow from DVD. I believe I could download faster, literally. @ 15% and been 10 minutes or more. Geeze, BF3 installed from DVD @ 60MB/s.

This is going @ like 500KB/s

Like I said, could download faster









Diablo Skull was also so much smaller than I thought it would be, from the giant box. Kinda disappointed there. Oh well. USB Soul Stone also doesn't look like the advertised picture. That stuff happens though.









Shot at 2012-05-15









Shot at 2012-05-15









Shot at 2012-05-15


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Prevalence neither implies nor excuses making something a necessity.
> There is no good reason for single player content to require an internet connection.
> How does any of this apply to the single player experience?
> Anyone should be able to play however they damn well please in single player, or on their own personal servers, without moderation from Blizzard. None of the problems mentioned would be problems if offline or non Battle.net content was kept independent, which should be a given.


There's lots of good reasons... now if they want to change monster locations or even drop rates, they don't even have to push out a patch. They can just do it server side. Also piracy is impossible for probably at least a month... that is a pretty big deal. If the game literally can not play without content pushed from a server constantly, the pirates will have to emulate the server, which is tons harder then just cracking a single player game.


----------



## c0ld

Cant play logged in like nothing


----------



## Tensho

I would suspect the Americas servers will be comming down aswell, many getting error 3007 just a random disconnect with a boot, and also just seen this while posting but Maintenance!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> positive reviews will be probably few and far between. happy/satisfied players usually dont bother to post a review but the unhappy ones will flood review sites/forums shouting how the game is bad.
> personally, even with the login issues that i got, i am pretty happy with the game. i am used to having these kind of issues whenever a game gets rolled out so i am not bothered one bit. it could've been better with less issues, yes but overall the game/release did not disappoint me


This is why I never read user reviews. If I'm thinking about buying something albeit a video game or piece of computer hardware (or anything else for the matter) I always visit reputable websites for reviews. Not sure why anyone would take user reviews seriously at all, they're such a joke.

Btw Mkilbride that is not brown sugar in that container labeled "brown sugar."


----------



## SIDWULF

DAMN! had a great time playing with a friend last night after trying an HOUR to log in, played 3 hours to Level 8 and then went to bed =D


----------



## Sainesk

my CE is scheduled to be delivered today, though tracking still says it hasn't left the post office, maybe there's a Diablo party over at the facility...?


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> For the record I went to bed when I got home from the midnight launch last night, started playing at about 7:30 AM and have had 0 issues whatsoever. I understand that there were issues upon launch but that was more/less expected. Just kind of funny that people are still upset over it and are using it as an opportunity to bring up the same old "requiring internet for single player is bad" argument. Get over it already, we've known for years this is how it was going to be and were you really surprised their servers got slammed? C'mon now.


They're still having issues, though. It takes about 40 min to log into EU. From Bashiok's twitter:

Good morning! We're tracking a few issues affecting the #D3 service. After testing some fixes in Asia we will be duplicating in EU/NA.
@EntercatTigger It's not a capacity issue really, there's a lot of moving parts and some services can affect others.


----------



## welly321

Damn servers are down for atleast an hour!


----------



## j3st3r

Lol all bs aside for a second... I still can't believe Blizzard didn't anticipate this kind of rush on their servers. Probably has been said before, but I would compensate all the players who preordered and had to go through this whole thing. Free hats or.. whatever it is D3 players get.


----------



## UZ7

10+ years later


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> 10+ years later


what's the point of having 2 sets of CE?

are you planning to sell it our something?









right now the Starcraft 2 Collectors Editions are going for like $200


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what's the point of having 2 sets of CE?
> are you planning to sell it our something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now the Starcraft 2 Collectors Editions are going for like $200


playing with ce is fun. having 2 ce means you'll get twice the fun!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> Lol all bs aside for a second... I still can't believe Blizzard didn't anticipate this kind of rush on their servers. Probably has been said before, but I would compensate all the players who preordered and had to go through this whole thing. Free hats or.. whatever it is D3 players get.


How do you prepare for nearly every gamer in America to log into a server at once? A lot of the process was them just hanging on for the ride and fixing issues as fast as possible when they come up. Personally I think all of the extra time Blizzard takes to tweak their games and make them as perfect as they can while still making people happy is enough compensation. If they treated D3 like BF3 I wouldn't have even bothered watching the trailer.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> 10+ years later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh YEA UZ7?!? Well take THIS!!














(wish I could show my Diablo 3 Limited Edition guides too, but Barnes and Noble is dragging ass on delivery with them







)


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what's the point of having 2 sets of CE?
> are you planning to sell it our something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now the Starcraft 2 Collectors Editions are going for like $200


Uh, no.

They are going for 99$ - 105$.

Same as release.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Damn servers are down for atleast an hour!


The message says we may have trouble logging in for about an hour and it has been 50 minutes now. I can't login but 3 of my friends are still in their game. I should have left my computer on and just minimized DIII haha. Oh well.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Oh YEA UZ7?!? Well take THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wish I could show my Diablo 3 Limited Edition guides too, but Barnes and Noble is dragging ass on delivery with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh yeah?


lol no guys one of them is for my brother, not doing that whole buy 20 copies to sell thing


----------



## Tensho

yeah no doubt, I kept getting the 3007 error and booted every 5 mins or w/e. Hope that gets fixed aswell.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Oh yeah?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol no guys one of them is for my brother, not doing that whole buy 20 copies to sell thing


Oh yea? Piece of the Berlin Wall. BOOM! (last one i swear, back to talking about D3)


----------



## skwannabe

Can't log in... Arghh


----------



## psyclum

317002


----------



## mav451

Lol emergency maintenance -_-

I was doing fine up till 20mins ago.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Oh yea? Piece of the Berlin Wall. BOOM! (last one i swear, back to talking about D3)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha you win, I actually have all my boxes from D1, D1 Hellfire, D2, LOD, etc... bought every single Blizzard game except WarCraft 1 but not all the boxes survived :/ and I think my other bro threw away my LOD box >







but yeah nostalgic feeling


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ah is there an official place they post these outages so I can book mark it ?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ah is there an official place they post these outages so I can book mark it ?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=103

Weird I was on page 77 reloaded it and now im on page 103...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ah is there an official place they post these outages so I can book mark it ?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1

New update.
Quote:


> 11:30 a.m. PDT- We are in the process of performing an emergency maintenance for Diablo III servers in the Americas to resolve several issues that are currently impacting the game. This maintenance may cause some interruption in communication, ability to log in, use of in-game features, and disconnections. We anticipate all servers will be available for play at approximately 1:30 p.m. PDT. We will provide further updates as necessary. Thank you for your patience.


Damn.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Uh, no.
> They are going for 99$ - 105$.
> Same as release.


which store do you have in mind, because i just checked less than an hour ago, and all i got was those hijacked prices from everywhere

all original stores are not re-stocking them


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I played from 4 am ( when It finally let me on) till about 12pm lol then I crashed till now. I made it to level 20 and I've done some stuff in act 2 . Playing which doctor and I LOVE it. what about you guys??


----------



## Warrior1986

Not going to lie, I'm surprised that they didn't anticipate these problems, especially after the stress test weekend. But then again, what servers in the world could withstand over, what is it, 2+ million people trying to log on at once.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1
> New update.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 11:30 a.m. PDT- We are in the process of performing an emergency maintenance for Diablo III servers in the Americas to resolve several issues that are currently impacting the game. This maintenance may cause some interruption in communication, ability to log in, use of in-game features, and disconnections. We anticipate all servers will be available for play at approximately 1:30 p.m. PDT. We will provide further updates as necessary. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.
Click to expand...

And installation. I can almost make sure the installer is connected to the servers checking something, It started slow, 10 mins %11. And this is digital copy not even copying from DVD. Then it jumped to %15, %22, %33.

Well Blizzard was never good at installation anyway.


----------



## Mkilbride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> which store do you have in mind, because i just checked less than an hour ago, and all i got was those hijacked prices from everywhere
> all original stores are not re-stocking them


Amazon. Seems it is up to about 120$ now.

But still, you're not likely to see a return on copies you plan to keep and sell for money later on, any time soon. It'll take some time for them to become anything worth re-selling.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> which store do you have in mind, because i just checked less than an hour ago, and all i got was those hijacked prices from everywhere
> all original stores are not re-stocking them


Use a tracker, I get messages telling me a new copy is available when they get stocks lol.

I bought my CE edition on Sunday and got it sent on Monday









Today Amazon and Gamestop had some online, they come in go so you have to be quick.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Use a tracker, I get messages telling me a new copy is available when they get stocks lol.
> I bought my CE edition on Sunday and got it sent on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Amazon and Gamestop had some online, they come in go so you have to be quick.










you missed the previous part of our chat

We were making reference to the Collector Eedition of Starcraft 2

I did get my Diablo 3 CE this morning

lined up way early in the morning, I was the 2nd on the line







nobody expect that Best Buy location to carry any CE, but when we got it, there it was! a sudden halo from the sky.. well more like the store roof came shining down (which was actually the spot light it was under







)

the sales girl asked Collector Edition or regular?

and hell yeah, give me CE of course, and we got a free Blizzard D3 T-shirt to boot









now i just need to wait to finish work, so i can go home and get this thing on my rig.... can't wait to see D3 on Eyefinity 6


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed the previous part of our chat
> We were making reference to the Collector Eedition of Starcraft 2
> I did get my Diablo 3 CE this morning
> lined up way early in the morning, I was the 2nd on the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody expect that Best Buy location to carry any CE, but when we got it, there it was! a sudden halo from the sky.. well more like the store roof came shining down (which was actually the spot light it was under
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> the sales girl asked Collector Edition or regular?
> and hell yeah, give me CE of course, and we got a free Blizzard D3 T-shirt to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i just need to wait to finish work, so i can go home and get this thing on my rig.... can't wait to see D3 on Eyefinity 6


ah lol my bad I'm on like 5 different threads reloading about d3 info









but man I want a D3 t-shirt :// well at least you're not at home spamming the login screens like most of us are


----------



## Polska

Why do I see tons of Legandaries on the auction house, something is wrong here...


----------



## QSS-5

i am getting you have been disconnected (Error 3005). when trying to log in in eu server

any solution?


----------



## Stuuut

Drop rates are way to high...


----------



## Derek1387

I have yet to be able to get in.....and I have been attempting since launch


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i am getting you have been disconnected (Error 3005). when trying to log in in eu server
> any solution?


play on the SEA server?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i am getting you have been disconnected (Error 3005). when trying to log in in eu server
> any solution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> I have yet to be able to get in.....and I have been attempting since launch


You've been trying since 3AM? I find that hard to believe. I played for 4ish hours and two of my friends have been for 10 or 11 hours straight at this point.

The servers are down for emergency maintenance until 1:30 PDT.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Why do I see tons of Legandaries on the auction house, something is wrong here...


this is why they shutdown the servers

too much of the good drops


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> this is why they shutdown the servers
> too much of the good drops


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The servers are down for emergency maintenance until 1:30 PDT.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


this would have to happen. i come home from lunch late today to try to get some d3 in and i won't get to play until this evening. DAMNIT.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Oh YEA UZ7?!? Well take THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wish I could show my Diablo 3 Limited Edition guides too, but Barnes and Noble is dragging ass on delivery with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












Add Diablo 3 CE to this as well


----------



## mazdaboi

Still slow logon times, took my break from 4hrs of gameplay to shoot this quick pic.

Standard Edition Game, Limited Edition Hardened Game Guide, Midnight release freebies being a huge sticker (in front of monitor) and poster (on chair), also a little diablo notepad came in the standard edition box, WOOT.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The servers are down for emergency maintenance until 1:30 PDT.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


Looks like not being able to play until 2pm anyways is working out well for me xD


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You've been trying since 3AM? I find that hard to believe. I played for 4ish hours and two of my friends have been for 10 or 11 hours straight at this point.
> The servers are down for emergency maintenance until 1:30 PDT.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


Why would I lie about something like that.

I have been trying since launch, went to bed for a few hours, and have been trying ever since. Keep getting the connection timed out, or servers busy, etc.

Hopefully I can play tonight.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like not being able to play until 2pm anyways is working out well for me xD


never had an issue, been playing since 6am. Only got booted once. took a break came back for another 4hrs, no issues. maybe difference in east/west coast servers?!?!


----------



## Murlocke

Currently level 27, nearing end of Act 2. Logged out of the game to sell some items on AH, and now I can't get back on. Been playing for 11 hours straight, since the servers came up. I have a friend that just killed Diablo, and is now playing nightmare. Americas servers are only down if you stop playing and then try to get back on.. anyone in-game is fine.

Teaches me never to do that...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol how do you even sell items using this auction house ???


----------



## Bigm

Is it worth begging someone to give me a key to try the free edition or should I go buy it? I really don't have the $60 bucks to drop unless I know I'm going to love it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Why would I lie about something like that.
> I have been trying since launch, went to bed for a few hours, and have been trying ever since. Keep getting the connection timed out, or servers busy, etc.
> Hopefully I can play tonight.


I dunno I just find it difficult to believe because I had no issues at all up until this server maintenance, as have most people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Is it worth begging someone to give me a key to try the free edition or should I go buy it? I really don't have the $60 bucks to drop unless I know I'm going to love it.


Begging is against the OCN ToS.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I Wish I had a key I would have given it to someone but I bought the standard digital edition. if you liked d2/lod you should atleast give it a chance!


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Diablo 3 CE to this as well


I don't see the Diablo 2 CE, therefore your argument is invalid.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Begging is against the OCN ToS.


I meant one of my friends. But still is it worth it?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> I meant one of my friends. But still is it worth it?


Oh I gotcha. Yeah the game is definitely a lot of fun and is totally worth trying out.


----------



## Insomnium

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/15/somebody-finished-diablo-3-in-12-hours/

Done already?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> I don't see the Diablo 2 CE, therefore your argument is invalid.


I only learned that they existed after I got Wrath or so







so sue me!

War 3 was the first CE i got, of any game, I think


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

RETRIEVE MY HERO1!!111!! BLLLLAHHRRGGGG


----------



## Bigm

Just caved and bought it haha.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> Still slow logon times, took my break from 4hrs of gameplay to shoot this quick pic.
> Standard Edition Game, Limited Edition Hardened Game Guide, Midnight release freebies being a huge sticker (in front of monitor) and poster (on chair), also a little diablo notepad came in the standard edition box, WOOT.


Clean your front filter, please.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/15/somebody-finished-diablo-3-in-12-hours/
> Done already?


i would like to say that's awesome but i cant. i would try to explore as much as i can and read all the dialogues. i did not wait 10 something years just to finish it in a few hours lol.


----------



## trancet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/15/somebody-finished-diablo-3-in-12-hours/
> Done already?


bah, its just normal difficulty, to me, beating the game, doesnt happen tell inferno is toppled.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/15/somebody-finished-diablo-3-in-12-hours/
> Done already?


I think some people over on the D3 forums were claiming it's been done in under 6... wonder if it's true?


----------



## Warrior1986

Agreed.

Also, that's not an accomplishment at all IMO. In fact, I think it's pretty sad. Why rush through the game so fast?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trancet*
> 
> bah, its just normal difficulty, to me, beating the game, doesnt happen tell inferno is toppled.


agreed

you can't say you finished Diablo 3 until you finishes Hell

Normal > Nightmare > Hell ... and then there's the Cow level!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I think some people over on the D3 forums were claiming it's been done in under 6... wonder if it's true?


not hard at all, in normal mode

specially if you got people doing the rush for / with you


----------



## 1rkrage

Please tell me there's a cow level!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Agreed.
> Also, that's not an accomplishment at all IMO. In fact, I think it's pretty sad. Why rush through the game so fast?


To be in the endgame, where 99 percent of most active player's time is spent. People who played Diablo II for 10+ years didn't typically spend much time playing through normal, ect.

Sure you don't really get the single player type playthrough, which is fun, but I can understand why someone would want to rush through.

Also factor in the RMAH. The first nice endgame items are going to be sold for boatloads of money.


----------



## Warrior1986

Hmm true. Guess the money to made right now in the AH is at its peak.

And after playing D2 for many years, I too would work through the game with new characters in a matter of days. But D3 just came out today. As soon as I get started tonight with my Barbarian, I plan on taking in the sights on this first playthrough.


----------



## Nebel

Grr, stuck at "retrieving hero list" for a while now. Can old EU people go to bed already?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> Please tell me there's a cow level!


it'll be interesting if they kept it









it was definitely in D2

it was the best place to hunt for high level drops, legendary and ultimate stuff


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hell andariel or however you spell her name dropped sojs for me all the time. cow level was good for rares in my memory


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Hmm true. Guess the money to made right now in the AH is at its peak.
> And after playing D2 for many years, I too would work through the game with new characters in a matter of days. But D3 just came out today. As soon as I get started tonight with my Barbarian, I plan on taking in the sights on this first playthrough.


I have to agree with you on this one, I'm gonna take my sweet time


----------



## Ruined

It seems servers are down for repairs right now. Back up around 1:30 PDT/4:30 EST.


----------



## Lex99frc

how to view cpu temp in game?


----------



## mattlyall06

Good to know that a 6 month closed beta and even a weekend long OPEN beta doesn't do anything to help launch a game smoothly.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

If I knew the servers were going to be down and I didn't have a schedule, I would definitely stop spamming the login and just take a nap. Much more beneficial... lol


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruined*
> 
> It seems servers are down for repairs right now. Back up around 1:30 PDT/4:30 EST.


Indeed. The login servers have been down since roughly 1:30 PDT. The people that are already in game haven't been affected though. I was unfortunately not smart enough to leave my computer on when I took a break around that time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lex99frc*
> 
> how to view cpu temp in game?


MSI afterburner can do it, I believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Indeed. The login servers have been down since roughly 1:30 PDT. The people that are already in game haven't been affected though. I was unfortunately not smart enough to leave my computer on when I took a break around that time.


It's not 1.30 yet


----------



## Zulli85

Whoops, that is when they are supposed to be back up. My bad. They've been down since about 10:30 PDT. Better?


----------



## doomlord52

Still waiting on that D3, bliz.... taking a while there.


----------



## 1rkrage

seems like I made the right decision to skip work tomorrow instead of today.

Got my copy from Amazon so had to wait either way. I lined up for Burning Crusade and WotLK and figured this would happen









coming home now. hopefully the servers are back earlier than 3:30


----------



## zoodecks

So how'd you guyz go today, I've currently got a 29 barb in act 4 normal

i hear the koreans got to act 3 nightmare in 9 hours :/ crazy macro peops


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> seems like I made the right decision to skip work tomorrow instead of today.
> Got my copy from Amazon so had to wait either way. I lined up for Burning Crusade and WotLK and figured this would happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming home now. hopefully the servers are back earlier than 3:30


Still got some solid gameplay in since 3am







.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Indeed. The login servers have been down since roughly 1:30 PDT. The people that are already in game haven't been affected though. I was unfortunately not smart enough to leave my computer on when I took a break around that time.


I was in game around that time and lost connection to everyone/game. Yet could still run around just not do anything at all. Already lvl 19 Demon Hunter, so far I must say when it is working it is a GREAT GAME. I'm very happy with it, runs very smoothly and is LOTS of fun, except that servers are hating Blizzard right now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Im online right now 3:53 PM EASTERN TIME!!!


----------



## Boss Mosely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> So how'd you guyz go today, I've currently got a 29 barb in act 4 normal
> 
> i hear the koreans got to act 3 nightmare in 9 hours :/ crazy macro peops


You know how I can tell I haven't played D2 in a long while? I'm only about 1/2 way through Act 2 and at level 22. I'd say ~50% was running around to search each map


----------



## Lokster1

My game arrives tomorrow, I'll be ready to get some time in tomorrow but RL is too busy. I'll be lucky to get in 10 hours by the end of the weekend...


----------



## waldoh74

My copy just landed on the doorstep! Installing now! Woop woop! Thought I would show off my Diablo collection haha.


----------



## Stuuut

These guys are in Hell








http://nl.twitch.tv/thegdstudio


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Im online right now 3:53 PM EASTERN TIME!!!


Lucky you.


----------



## tiger187126

i'm back in.


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

wow very fun game so far, I wasn't sure if I was going to like it since I never played the one before this.

I have a thing for Collector's edition, even if I don't know how much I will like the game. This is in my opinion one of the best $100 Collector's edition, I definitely recommend this product if you like the Diablo series.


waiting for server...


----------



## LexDiamonds

I'm an old school Diablo loyalist...

This being said, I just couldnt justify an extra 40 bucks for a cheap USB key and a tiny skull. The "making of" content should be readily available online soon.

Nice box thou...


----------



## Bastyn99

I have given up on trying to play any more today. Been trying to log in for 3 hours, and when I finally got to the character screen, I got connection errors when trying to start the game, and got disconnected entirely after 5 min. Gonna go to bed early and play again tomorrow.


----------



## Rebelord

When I can play, great game. Love it so far.

One thing I do notice, man this game keeps my 4890's pegged at 100% gpu usage, I mean pegged. But only 500-800mb vram usage.
When the game is running, my poor gpu's sound like turbo fan engines.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lex99frc*
> 
> how to view cpu temp in game?


i'm using HWiNFO64 to send the info over to rivatuner for in game monitoring


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

still can't get in. Stuck on retrieving heroes...


----------



## evilferret

Servers up yet?

Sigh and just got the game.

Anybody know if we can change our battletags again? My dog jumped on my keyboard and i got a ton mish mash of letters for my id.


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> When I can play, great game. Love it so far.
> One thing I do notice, man this game keeps my 4890's pegged at 100% gpu usage, I mean pegged. But only 500-800mb vram usage.
> When the game is running, my poor gpu's sound like turbo fan engines.


Must be optimized for nvidia? My single GTX 260 maxed it 1280x1024 and averaged 80% usage


----------



## DCSRM

I was in a few minutes ago. Keep trying!


----------



## Tiger S.

Down until 5:30 PST.. says on the forums


----------



## evilferret

LOL guess i could have waited

Back to changing my battletag.

Current battletag is effffasda

Go dog!


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Clean your front filter, please.


hhhahahah yea a house with 2 dogs.. the front 120mm fan is a beast and sucks everything in the front. Never noticed!! but thats another reason why i brought the tower off the ground.

Good Stuff!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> So how'd you guyz go today, I've currently got a 29 barb in act 4 normal
> 
> i hear the koreans got to act 3 nightmare in 9 hours :/ crazy macro peops


Currently level 17 barb, got my whole bank filled with rare items, no idea what they are worth, but keeping my +6-10% magic gear on to keep finding rare and magical items. doing pretty good i guess.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Down until 5:30 PST.. says on the forums












The B.net thread says there will be an update in an hour, not that it will be back up in 4 hours.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The B.net thread says there will be an update in an hour, not that it will be back up in 4 hours.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


Probably just guessing based on the fact that every deadline they have set has come back with a message saying another hour. Well, I'm heading home to test out my luck and see if I can get on.


----------



## Anth0789

Anyone else getting constant lag sometimes?


----------



## sammkv

Game runs great on my rig with vsync, all high settings. Sound is awesome in the game. The one problem is I can't stop playing


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The B.net thread says there will be an update in an hour, not that it will be back up in 4 hours.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


Right after I read that and typed it in I got on and played. Hit or miss I guess.

Playing Diablo 3 is like hugging an old friend. And then punching that friend and hoping that they drop coins and a cool sword.


----------



## Boss Mosely

I'm in game.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> Currently level 17 barb, got my whole bank filled with rare items, no idea what they are worth, but keeping my +6-10% magic gear on to keep finding rare and magical items. doing pretty good i guess.


anyone else got any actual tips on playing the game because its so easy on normal im kinda mad you cannot play hard mode or something on first try makes no sense there arent 2 options.

What is good to spend money on, yes everything is your opinion but I play to win and min and max, should i just stockpile money and items, buy stuff off the vendors, or craft gear from the blacksmith disenchanter guy?

any tips would be great, atm im just saying all my blue gear and gold


----------



## Zulli85

New update. Sounds like something serious has happened.
Quote:


> 1:55 p.m. PDT - Starting at approximately 2:15 p.m. PDT, we will be bringing Diablo III servers in the Americas offline for urgent maintenance to address several issues that are impacting the game. We anticipate that maintenance will last for about an hour and that servers will be available at approximately 3:30 p.m. PDT. We will provide further updates as they are necessary. Thank you for your patience.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> anyone else got any actual tips on playing the game because its so easy on normal im kinda mad you cannot play hard mode or something on first try makes no sense there arent 2 options.
> What is good to spend money on, yes everything is your opinion but I play to win and min and max, should i just stockpile money and items, buy stuff off the vendors, or craft gear from the blacksmith disenchanter guy?
> any tips would be great, atm im just saying all my blue gear and gold


The difficulty progression is the way Diablo always has been and people enjoy it for the most part. You wouldn't be able to progress at all if you just jumped into nightmare at level 1, you would die to everything pretty much instantly. I noticed that it actually gets a little hard in act 2 normal which is awesome, it definitely feels more challenging than DII.


----------



## Newwt

...........................


----------



## evilferret

5 mins in queue !

Yes!

What do battletags do? Mine was garbled by the pets.


----------



## BoomBox

I have a Barb that I leveled to 10 then created a Hardcore character. I'm running strictly Hardcore all the way now. Hardcore Barbarian is lvl 5 now. Got dc from the server and now can't get back in lol.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> 1:55 p.m. PDT - Starting at approximately 2:15 p.m. PDT, we will be bringing Diablo III servers in the Americas offline for urgent maintenance to address several issues that are impacting the game. We anticipate that maintenance will last for about an hour and that servers will be available at approximately 3:30 p.m. PDT. We will provide further updates as they are necessary. Thank you for your patience


.

Sigh.


----------



## jcde7ago

Haha, man....I just KNEW there were going to be loads of server issues today. It was to be expected...I won't even be home for 2-3 hours, so it looks like the decision to take tomorrow and Thursday off instead is going to pay off, especially since my CE just got delivered.


----------



## Lex99frc

this is crazy 2 days im accualy home i cant play the freaking game


----------



## doomlord52

MOAR MAINTENANCE!!!! lolooloolooloooo

Played about 3 missions in act 1, then it closed.

Awesome fun if I could actually PLAY the game more.


----------



## tiger187126

back offline for another hour or two i guess.

those blizzard forums are full of:

a) nerdrage
b) people sucking up to blizzard

honestly i'm leaning towards the nerdrage side of things. i mean why should i feel bad for a company that takes this long to release a sequel, has the largest MMO, and yet can't seem to allow people to play a single player game the day it comes out.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

This is so annoying


----------



## Foxrun

Charged me 60 for a game I can barely play on release, and everyone is on ubisoft's nut about drm.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Knew I shouldn't have logged out of my game, can't get back in now.

Found a Legendary quiver, wanted to see what the AH would bring. Logged out - AH unavailable, and unable to log back in.


----------



## Lex99frc

now its going to be up at 15:00 this is ******* anoying whole dayyyy


----------



## Vhox

The sky is falling.


----------



## zoodecks

I'm off to bed. got to act 4 normal with my barb lvl 30  should be back at it in 7 hours. for another 20 hour sesh


----------



## JAM3S121

what time eastern will the servers be back up?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> back offline for another hour or two i guess.
> those blizzard forums are full of:
> a) nerdrage
> b) people sucking up to blizzard
> honestly i'm leaning towards the nerdrage side of things. i mean why should i feel bad for a company that takes this long to release a sequel, has the largest MMO, and yet can't seem to allow people to play a single player game the day it comes out.


wow and every expansion had the same birthing pains.


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

This is my last day off for the whole week too.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> what time eastern will the servers be back up?


830pm I think


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> what time eastern will the servers be back up?


6:30 I believe.


----------



## Tensho

I think its 6:30 EST


----------



## Sainesk

my copy is still not here yet...







I hope the place I ordered from put it in a cardboard box, I can just imagine it having nothing but a shipping label/stamps on the CE box and the mailman pulling a trollface when (if) he shows up.


----------



## Kakkilop

Just a quick question, if I was at quest #3 from act 1 and joined a party that was at quest #9 from act 1, will I get all my progress because I finished act 2 from that same party?


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> New update. Sounds like something serious has happened.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5051765603?page=1


Wonder if the downtime has something to do with fixing this issue:

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/05/15/diablo-3-psa-dont-give-a-templar-follower-a-shield/


----------



## JAM3S121

I realize that this game is probably one of the most anticipated games ever played but is it really not possible to have a large enough portal for everyone to log in and play?

If you know you're game is gonna have millions of pre orders and that diablo 3 is one of the MOST recognizable games of the past decade you'd think they would have more servers, last night they delibrately took the b.net diablo websites down to fuel the log in servers for the actual game. It just seems stupid, i know by next week it will be smooth but it sucks i want to play now while i don't work.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> back offline for another hour or two i guess.
> those blizzard forums are full of:
> a) nerdrage
> b) people sucking up to blizzard
> honestly i'm leaning towards the nerdrage side of things. i mean why should i feel bad for a company that takes this long to release a sequel, has the largest MMO, and yet can't seem to allow people to play a single player game the day it comes out.


People have a right to be upset if they spent $60 USD on a product and they cannot use it immediately/properly due to the company's mistakes.


----------



## 222Panther222

Is it risky to use msi afterburner to show fps, because i read somewhere that it can be detected as cheating..


----------



## Bacheezi

I know its been said, like a billion times, but instead of posting on the rage bnet forums, figured I'd vent here









I don't understand why a company like blizzard would do such poor planning for a game they knew would have millions of people attempting to log on all at 12:01 PST. Why they didn't either A: make the servers able to handle that much volume. Or B: Stagger the launch times of NA by the different time zones. PST could have started at 12:01, mountain 12:10 east 12:20.

At this point I really don't think blizzard cares about its customer base. We gamers get super annoyed when things like this happen. We'll rage on their forums, say nasty things about the company, threaten to never buy their games, but at the end of the day (or week in this case







), we'll all play the game and enjoy it.


----------



## JAM3S121

ive been using it nothing happened.

with your pc you might as well just go to the video settings and set it to max and back foreground fps to set it 60 or 120 call it a day


----------



## lukex

Waiting for this game for almost half of my life and I cannot play it today because Blizzard Download keeps giving me corrupt files. I'm going to buy the box with discs and spend the money again...At least I am not missing much since the servers are down.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Is it risky to use msi afterburner to show fps, because i read somewhere that it can be detected as cheating..


I used fraps.

My Monk is going strong!


----------



## sammkv

Barb, duel wield and frenzy is just damn awesome


----------



## Insomnium

Can't get on once again this is why I said give us an offline mode. Played d1 and 2 in offline mode as a single player experience.
They could have implememnted an offline mode where the characters can't use the auction house or play online etc. So you could have a single player experience and online one.

Before you say ye but pirates will crack it!!!!!!!!!!! - It will be cracked anyways.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Is it risky to use msi afterburner to show fps, because i read somewhere that it can be detected as cheating..


Only would be a problem if some real cheat used something similar... I find that fairly unlikely.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Hrm....does the blacksmith no longer make fist weapons? I don't remember seeing that in any of the beta patch notes.

Disappointing though. Monk having to rely on drops for weapons makes things...difficult at times.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i did not think I was going to like the point and click style of movement but I really do enjoy the game so far. I am playing a Witch Doctor


----------



## Exostenza

Honestly, anyone that took a day or two off at the beginning of launch is not very smart. We all know how big the game is and since it has always on DRM we all know every single person is going to bog down the system. The first 2 days were, are and always will be disaster time for these types of high profile internet based games.


----------



## 179232

The reviews online of Diablo 3 so far are terrible. Should I not bother picking up the copy that I pre-ordered and get a refund if it is really that bad, or are people just crying because they can't play because servers are overloaded?


----------



## McAlberts

If you don't want to download afterburner or fraps, Press _Ctrl + R_ to toggle your FPS counter in game.


----------



## trancet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> The reviews online of Diablo 3 so far are terrible. Should I not bother picking up the copy that I pre-ordered and get a refund if it is really that bad, or *are people just crying because they can't play because servers are overloaded?*


This right here, havent heard one complaint from a person that could get in and play, lotsa love for the game


----------



## calavera

So is the US server down again? I just lagged out in the middle of a game.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> The reviews online of Diablo 3 so far are terrible. Should I not bother picking up the copy that I pre-ordered and get a refund if it is really that bad, or are people just crying because they can't play because servers are overloaded?


The later, people instantly give it a bad review because of the server issues. The game is awesome, we just need some time for Blizzard to get the servers straightened out and we'll be able to fully enjoy the game.

I was able to get back in and play for about an hour but the game lagged and eventually dropped me. Back to the main menu trying to login. I was expecting a decent amount of problems on release day but man, this is crazy. Sigh.

Edit - Back in and playing.


----------



## silvergoat

When they make a game that only plays online, it's their own friggin fault, and they earn that criticism if it falls flat on its face. I haven't played yet, but will likely install it tonight with a guest pass to see if it is going to be worth spending money on it. The whole online thing really soured me on this game, and here is a major example of how it screws people to force them to play on your system. I just want to buy the shoes and go home and put them on, I don't know why they're making this difficult.


----------



## calavera

Quick question, every time you launch does it say it's updating? Like every time? And does it take forever? I don't know whats up with mine but I can't even play the game.


----------



## Sir Cumference

5:09 PM PST

UPS lagging TODAY!. FDSFDSFDfdsfdsfDF


----------



## 4LC4PON3

nope not on my end its fine


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> The reviews online of Diablo 3 so far are terrible. Should I not bother picking up the copy that I pre-ordered and get a refund if it is really that bad, or are people just crying because they can't play because servers are overloaded?


This. People are expecting 100% uptime on release day. If most MMO launches are any indication, that's an absolutely idiotic notion, as no game server seems to be able to withstand the onslaught of millions of gamers. Especially a game as big as D3








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> When they make a game that only plays online, it's their own friggin fault, and they earn that criticism if it falls flat on its face. I haven't played yet, but will likely install it tonight with a guest pass to see if it is going to be worth spending money on it. The whole online thing really soured me on this game, and here is a major example of how it screws people to force them to play on your system. I just want to buy the shoes and go home and put them on, I don't know why they're making this difficult.


Pointing to my comment above. I'd suggest waiting another day or two before going in to try it, let the servers/rush cool down a bit. It would not do to have your thoughts of the game soured by connection issues.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudman091878*
> 
> Oh yes it does, Blizzard isn't in the business of satisfying the small % of people who want the game that don't have an internet connection.


My point was that no special consideration needs to be made to have an offline game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudman091878*
> 
> They're in the business of making a game that appeals to the largest number of people and that's what they've done.


No, they are in the business of making money, and if they have to alienate a small segment in order to make a few more bucks of the auction house, they will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudman091878*
> 
> Blizzard is allowing single player accomplishments to be carried over to online play and that's why they aren't separate and it's a VERY good reason to require an internet connection.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's lots of good reasons... now if they want to change monster locations or even drop rates, they don't even have to push out a patch. They can just do it server side.


Having an offline game wouldn't prevent them from having an online single player component with these features as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Also piracy is impossible for probably at least a month... that is a pretty big deal. If the game literally can not play without content pushed from a server constantly, the pirates will have to emulate the server, which is tons harder then just cracking a single player game.


I'm certain this factored into their decision. Though I would be surprised if the game took a month to crack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe*
> 
> Can't log in... Arghh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i am getting you have been disconnected (Error 3005). when trying to log in in eu server
> any solution?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> back offline for another hour or two i guess.
> those blizzard forums are full of:
> a) nerdrage
> b) people sucking up to blizzard
> honestly i'm leaning towards the nerdrage side of things. i mean why should i feel bad for a company that takes this long to release a sequel, has the largest MMO, and yet can't seem to allow people to play a single player game the day it comes out.


Haven't you heard? Games you can't play are the cool new thing. Deal with it or move on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvergoat*
> 
> I don't know why they're making this difficult.


Because they are Blizzard and they can do no wrong. They deserve your money, and you're lucky you are even getting the illusion of anything in return.

Be grateful, or be silent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> This. People are expecting 100% uptime on release day. If most MMO launches are any indication, that's an absolutely idiotic notion, as no game server seems to be able to withstand the onslaught of millions of gamers. Especially a game as big as D3


So Diablo III is an MMO now?

At least they aren't charging a monthly fee.


----------



## Insomnium

12 years to prepare the servers and they still failed >_
JK <3 Just a bit mad I have been spamming for hours, ah well I got on all last night. Still say they should have had an offline mode for single player only where you could not take that character online.


----------



## Tchernobyl

It isn't, and you damn well know it isn't~ however, the "always online" aspect is comparable to that, hence the example used. Didn't ubisoft go through similar problems with Anno 2070 or some other game recently, with people not being able to play it on release due to the load?

It's a sadly common issue


----------



## Droopz

Lol. Anyone else to the load-screen tip "There is no cow level"


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

If anyone has a extra buddy key I would appreciate it, i got a friend who isnt sure about the game and wants to play but I gave my buddy key to my wife. Btw Im loving Wizard, great class...im level 9 atm.


----------



## Erio

I also would like a Guest pass


----------



## Anth0789

Been playing 2 hours straight no lag anymore.


----------



## StaticFX

installing now......tick tock tick tock tick tock... HURRY!!! lol 52%


----------



## mjmonsada

Does anyone have a free trial i can use? I would like to try it out


----------



## Sir Cumference

about time UPS delivered. bout to install now


----------



## Crazy9000

To anyone having trouble with the setup files or update hang:

hit CTRL SHIFT ESC and end "agent.exe"

Go to c:\program data\battle.net

delete the agent folder

try again!


----------



## tiramoko

I just bought my diablo 3 from best buy 2 hours ago and i havent installed it yet. the reason is i have to study,


----------



## Kynes

Dont know if you guys know this but steam overlay works. Works really well in fact. Just add the game through steam to your libray and launch it through steam.


----------



## Backwoods166

Looking for help on install.

When I run the installation from disk or download client I get the "checking for updates" that does not progress, then error BLZAPPBTS00002, "We could not connect you to battle.net..."

tried disabling firewall/AV
Run as Admin
boot up in safe mode w/networking


----------



## c0ld

Anyone wanna team up just finished killing the skeleton king!?

Lvl 10 wiz here.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwoods166*
> 
> Looking for help on install.
> When I run the installation from disk or download client I get the "checking for updates" that does not progress, then error BLZAPPBTS00002, "We could not connect you to battle.net..."
> tried disabling firewall/AV
> Run as Admin
> boot up in safe mode w/networking


Try my post a few up from yours.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwoods166*
> 
> Looking for help on install.
> When I run the installation from disk or download client I get the "checking for updates" that does not progress, then error BLZAPPBTS00002, "We could not connect you to battle.net..."
> tried disabling firewall/AV
> Run as Admin
> boot up in safe mode w/networking


Mine took about 5 minutes before the installation screen popped up

its installing super slow though. not sure what Blizz's thinking on that parrt


----------



## Backwoods166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Try my post a few up from yours.


Yes, I did do that, just forgot to list it. Thank you for the suggestions.

Got it to work. Someone suggested booting as "normal startup" in msconfig. I thought, that's dumb, but I have been sitting here for hours working on it so why not. It worked. I'm dumb.

INSTALLING BABY!


----------



## Sir Cumference

ahh errors while installing.

now i have to download a file. what is this i dont even...


----------



## .theMetal

I don't know maybe I'm lucky but first try got right on


----------



## Mongol

Removed from game....error 3007. Every 15-20 min.

Flooded servers, eh?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ***********
> 
> Removed from game....error 3007. Every 15-20 min.
> Flooded servers, eh?


3007?!?!
You mean there's 3006 other errors out there?!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Nvm got a key elseware, finally me and my friend can play : D


----------



## PeteJM

A bunch of Mac users are having issues right now with 10.7.4 and 10.6 and Diablo III. Sadly I am stuck to my damn mac right now since I am away from home... Half debating grabbing a copy of Win 7 and doing a bootcamp install...


----------



## Zulli85

So I just played for 3 hours straight before I got randomly kicked off the server. Dunno what is going on but its all good. I'm really tired and hungry, kind of needed a break anyhow. Hm. Going to investigate a little bit.


----------



## Nethermir

same here, i just kicked out after playing for 4 hrs or so. i need to get up and stretch or something.


----------



## Sir Cumference

installed the game and was able to immediately log in. im liking it so far.

still learning the controls and the basic concepts

man this does not look good for my school work


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So I just played for 3 hours straight before I got randomly kicked off the server. Dunno what is going on but its all good. I'm really tired and hungry, kind of needed a break anyhow. Hm. Going to investigate a little bit.


same here man. played fine for hours. then got kicked.

no big deal. the game hasnt even been out for 24 hours. they will get things worked out

been having a blast tho! this game is fun


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

i was in the middle of fighting Balail, however you spell it. got kicked! this is why the "always online" sucks for single player.


----------



## LuczOr

I think the server is down. I'm sure it will be up soon enough.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

maybe theyre doing it on purpose LOL. i know my friend has bee awake playing it since midnight, still going strong, and 11 monsters later. almost 24 hours of Diablo.

when is it too much?


----------



## doomlord52

Seems like error 75 or 3003 take your pick :/


----------



## ThumperSD

how are people randomly teleporting back to new tristram without a portal or waypoint? i always get left behind


----------



## thuynh022

down for me too =/. But, it was right when my girlfriend told me we had to go out to eat. I blame her, she took down the servers.


----------



## Nethermir

lol someone created a thread at the bnet forum 11 minutes ago and it is now 12 pages long.


----------



## Boweezie

Curses! Right when I get home, servers are dead. Just my luck


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> same here man. played fine for hours. then got kicked.
> no big deal. the game hasnt even been out for 24 hours. they will get things worked out
> been having a blast tho! this game is fun


Word. I expected the servers to be down at times on release day but to be honest this was worse than I expected. 1 hour from 3-4ish, then 3 hours in the afternoon, and they are down again now. I figured it would be intermittent for like the first 12 to 16 hours and by evening most of the server issues would be worked out. Its all good though, at least I got 7-8 hours of game time in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> lol someone created a thread at the bnet forum 11 minutes ago and it is now 12 pages long.


No surprise there haha.


----------



## Nethermir

looks like only the asia server is up.


----------



## KenjiS

Im playing right now as a Wizard

What determines the amount of damage from my magic missile? Does the weapon i have equipped affect its cast speed/etc?  Because thats what it kinda looked like


----------



## The Nightwatchman

error 33 everyone?


----------



## StaticFX

installed.. loaded.. played fine until now. lost connection and cant reconnect. kinda pissed they didnt design this to also play offline


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Error 3003....bah


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Im playing right now as a Wizard
> What determines the amount of damage from my magic missile? Does the weapon i have equipped affect its cast speed/etc?  Because thats what it kinda looked like


i guess int affects your damage







and yeah it looks like certain weapons do affect attack/cast times. ive never bothered checking the stats yet.

well, im hopping to asia server for now and create a witch doctor


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Error 3003....bah


yup was in a game with friends, got that error, couldnt chat, logged out, now im unable to re-connect. I think i played enough today. Got a witch doctor at lvl 12 and a barb at lvl 17, Enough for day 1.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Im playing right now as a Wizard
> What determines the amount of damage from my magic missile? Does the weapon i have equipped affect its cast speed/etc?  Because thats what it kinda looked like


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i guess int affects your damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah it looks like certain weapons do affect attack/cast times. ive never bothered checking the stats yet.
> well, im hopping to asia server for now and create a witch doctor


The wizard's spell damage is based on her weapon damage. So equip a new wand with higher dps and watch your spell damage go up.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> yup was in a game with friends, got that error, couldnt chat, logged out, now im unable to re-connect. I think i played enough today. Got a witch doctor at lvl 12 and a barb at lvl 17, Enough for day 1.


Was just playing my Wizard and got booted









Really annoying to be honest, Why is it i have to be connection 24/7?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> The wizard's spell damage is based on her weapon damage. So equip a new wand with higher dps and watch your spell damage go up.


But what if im using a dagger? Because i was just casting magic missile with my dagger instead of my wand...


----------



## S2kphile

Too Many ERRORS!


----------



## Cryosis00

I needed a quick break from the game anyhow.


----------



## SIDWULF

*The game was created online only to prevent duping, hacking, cheating. Why would you want any of this in the game just to have offline mode, common guys.*


----------



## JieMan

Stupid Diablo, what is going on with Blizzard? Why is this acceptable that we can't even play a game that we paid for. Their TOS is bad for everybody, why the internet connection? If I wan't to play in a live party I'll go online then, why get booted out of a single player game because the servers are crap? Steam can do it why is everybody having such a hard time with the concept of giving people what they paid for?


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> *The game was created online only to prevent duping, hacking, cheating. Why would you want any of this in the game just to have offline mode, common guys.*


Nobody cares if you hack offline though


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Im playing right now as a Wizard
> What determines the amount of damage from my magic missile? Does the weapon i have equipped affect its cast speed/etc?  Because thats what it kinda looked like


Launch a missile of magic energy, causing 110% weapon damage as Arcane.

Weapon damage being say a wand/orb/book or staff saying 1-2 dmg etc...


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Was just playing my Wizard and got booted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really annoying to be honest, Why is it i have to be connection 24/7?


no idea, they just want it to be always on B NET and not a single player game off their servers. I can see the positive as your char and stuff is always saved on the battle net cloud...but what about those who DON'T have an internet connection that is strong. Guess Blizzard has to refund them. i mean BF3 always wants to be connected but if a connection is not detected it runs as a stand alone.

maybe someone will engineer a way to work around it....


----------



## Nethermir




----------



## arctia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> But what if im using a dagger? Because i was just casting magic missile with my dagger instead of my wand...


Don't bother looking specifically for wand. Get any weapon that has the highest dps, should give you best damage in most situations.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Launch a missile of magic energy, causing 110% weapon damage as Arcane.
> Weapon damage being say a wand/orb/book or staff saying 1-2 dmg etc...


Now! why is that not in the game?


----------



## Rebelord

I was just trying to read the official forums page. Spotty. So, the login servers are crashing, and now the traffic to the forums is crashing them. lolz


----------



## PyroTechNiK

The forums are now down... :facepalm:


----------



## Joephis19

Sigh...this is why I "always online" is a poop idea....


----------



## Hazzeedayz

gayness,....servers are down again.......


----------



## Foxrun

This is disappointing given the fact they shouldve been used to this by now from WoW and its expansions.


----------



## StaticFX

well.. i guess its bedtime then. was almost to the skeleton king - then i could be past the beta.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> Sigh...this is why I "always online" is a poop idea....


Its the first day of play. Give them some slack, the game will be 20x better with lag/latency in the very soon future.


----------



## CRosko42

I don't mind the outage tonight. I cared this afternoon because I had just gotten home from work, but tonight it's ok, getting close to midnight anyway. I will sleep, get up bright and early and play for ~15 hours.

Im glad I was able to take the 16th off instead of the 15th.

Game is probably going to go down as my top game of all time (as of 7 hours or so in) if it stays like this throughout the whole game. I haven't had this much fun with a game in ages.

Not even through act 1 yet, spending tons of time exploring and just taking my time in general. Been waiting far too long for this game to rush through it.

Witch doctor is a lot of fun, still searching for that first legendary equip but I've found a good bunch of rares so far.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Now! why is that not in the game?


Look at wand stats for damage:


----------



## Tiger S.

No problem, that's why they launch on a Tuesday school night. I thought people taking off work for B3 was funny.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> But what if im using a dagger? Because i was just casting magic missile with my dagger instead of my wand...


Any weapon that the wizard can equip will increase her spell damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Now! why is that not in the game?


The tooltips clearly say that the spell damage is based on weapon damage.


----------



## kiznilian

Wow it's amazing they always have these problems at launch of their games. They see they have the most pre-orders in history(amazon) and can't overshoot their estimates of people trying to play just a little?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any weapon that the wizard can equip will increase her spell damage.
> The tooltips clearly say that the spell damage is based on weapon damage.


I think if they equip a melee weapon they will start to swing instead of cast?


----------



## Murlocke

This has to be one of the worse launches ever. Shame on Blizzard...

- Couldn't play until about 2 hours later than advertised. (Acceptable)
- If you didn't sign in immediately, you got locked out for almost half a day.
- After that everyone could play for a few hours, before another 6 hour downtime.
- Followed by 3-4 hours of servers acting how they should,
- Now servers down again, almost 24 hours since launch.

Oh and this one takes the cake:
- Everyone lost their achievements after about 15 hours into launch. They better be able to restore these, some of the achievements can only be unlocked once, and won't be trigger again on other characters. So your entire account can no longer get the achievement(s) if they don't fix this.
- Some people even lost all their characters, and some were halfway through the game!


----------



## oc_user

When I play solo, I get a few rare items.
When I play with others I never see rare items. what gives?


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm having a lot of trouble killing Belial at level 25 on my demon hunter solo.

I have over 200 dps but still he's tough.. if anyone wants to help me out pm me or put it in spoiler tags for others?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Wow it's amazing they always have these problems at launch of their games. They see they have the most pre-orders in history(amazon) and can't overshoot their estimates of people trying to play just a little?


To be fair unexpected problems can arise when servers get under this kind of stress. I also heard that there was an issue with the auction house earlier, what specifically I do not know.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Any weapon that the wizard can equip will increase her spell damage.
> The tooltips clearly say that the spell damage is based on weapon damage.


Ok, I dont HAVE tooltips saying these things...

Im not new to RPGs xD

That said, the simplification of stuff is kinda jarring to me... I understand big lists of stats and **** easier than this! XD


----------



## JAM3S121

Everyone has a right to be mad, i can understand launch time issue but it has been almost 24 hours since the game launched and there are still issues.

This game IS widely regarded as the most anticipated game in a long time, they knew it was gonna get hit hard. I'm not saying they didn't try and i know they are in a lose/lose situtation because no matter how hard they try not everyone is gonna get in when they want..but they seriously should of done this better.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> To be fair unexpected problems can arise when servers get under this kind of stress. I also heard that there was an issue with the auction house earlier, what specifically I do not know.


YAH.... besides it's not like blizzard knows anything about running a MMO with millions of customers or anything







it's not like they had to deal with millions of online customers that want to log in right after an expansion or anything







they wouldn't know anything about how to beef up a log in server or anything like that


----------



## Siigari

I just beat the Skeleton King on Hardcore about 10 minutes before the server crashed a few moments ago. I would like to throw out to anyone playing HC to STOP PLAYING HC and WAIT a week -- I almost died due to lag. Not during the SK fight though, the monsters after SK actually land hits and do damage to you. So yeah, be careful.


----------



## sammkv

Damn this game has only been out for a day, seems longer than that haha


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This has to be one of the worse launches ever. Shame on Blizzard...
> - Couldn't play until about 2 hours later than advertised. (Acceptable)
> - If you didn't sign in immediately, you got locked out for almost half a day.
> - After that everyone could play for a few hours, before another 6 hour downtime.
> - Followed by 3-4 hours of servers acting how they should,
> - Now servers down again, almost 24 hours since launch.
> Oh and this one takes the cake:
> - Everyone lost their achievements after about 15 hours into launch. They better be able to restore these, some of the achievements can only be unlocked once, and won't be trigger again on other characters. So your entire account can no longer get the achievement(s) if they don't fix this.
> - Some people even lost all their characters, and some were halfway through the game!


I sadly have to agree with you. I know the game will be amazing once this stuff is ironed out but I was getting pretty frustrated throughout the day. I was expecting problems too, but not this bad. I think the achievements being wiped and chars being deleted is pretty far and few between though. I know you lost your achievements but I haven't heard anyone else complain of either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok, I dont HAVE tooltips saying these things...
> Im not new to RPGs xD
> That said, the simplification of stuff is kinda jarring to me... I understand big lists of stats and **** easier than this! XD


It might look simple on the surface but it's actually really involved. I don't care to get into it atm because I'm super tired.


----------



## Levesque

Sigh. Single player game...







Where is my OFFLINE mode?????????


----------



## calavera

Looks like Blizzard's website is down for maintenance as well. Bullocks


----------



## .theMetal

holy crap, amazing game! a lot of people say, it doesn't feel like the old games I don't understand. for me it feels exactly the same. its just a 2012 game instead of a 2000 game. yes things are slightly different, but why wouldn't they be? I can't wait to play more, I feel I will be playing for quite a while.









yes I can easily complain about the damn servers, it sucks. but I can personally excuse it. they will get it worked out. I still got to play for a few hours before sleep which is all that matters to me.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Everyone has a right to be mad, i can understand launch time issue but it has been almost 24 hours since the game launched and there are still issues.
> This game IS widely regarded as the most anticipated game in a long time, they knew it was gonna get hit hard. I'm not saying they didn't try and i know they are in a lose/lose situtation because no matter how hard they try not everyone is gonna get in when they want..but they seriously should of done this better.


Well it's not only that:
1) Everyone got achievements rolled back to 0 about 15 hours after launch, resulting in a couple achievements being IMPOSSIBLE to get on some accounts.. even if you make a new character. This is a game breaking bug for people who care about achievements.
2) Some people got their characters deleted at the same time achievements bugged out, 15 hours after launch a few of those players were level 20+. Now they have to start over and hope it doesn't happen again?

They really are asking a lot from us. They were not prepared at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I sadly have to agree with you. I know the game will be amazing once this stuff is ironed out but I was getting pretty frustrated throughout the day. I was expecting problems too, but not this bad. I think the achievements being wiped and chars being deleted is pretty far and few between though. I know you lost your achievements but I haven't heard anyone else complain of either.


Everyone lost their achievements, it's all over the official forums and they are "working on a fix". I know you lost yours too because I saw you get the same achievement twice today.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Sigh. Single player game...


Q4T

miss the days that you can just buy a single player game and play it


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> This has to be one of the worse launches ever. Shame on Blizzard...
> - Couldn't play until about 2 hours later than advertised. (Acceptable)
> - If you didn't sign in immediately, you got locked out for almost half a day.
> - After that everyone could play for a few hours, before another 6 hour downtime.
> - Followed by 3-4 hours of servers acting how they should,
> - Now servers down again, almost 24 hours since launch.
> Oh and this one takes the cake:
> - Everyone lost their achievements after about 15 hours into launch. They better be able to restore these, some of the achievements can only be unlocked once, and won't be trigger again on other characters. So your entire account can no longer get the achievement(s) if they don't fix this.
> - Some people even lost all their characters, and some were halfway through the game!


I sadly have to agree with you. I know the game will be amazing once this stuff is ironed out but I was getting pretty frustrated throughout the day. I was expecting problems too, but not this bad. I think the achievements being wiped and chars being deleted is pretty far and few between. I know you lost your achievements but I haven't heard anyone else complain of either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ok, I dont HAVE tooltips saying these things...
> Im not new to RPGs xD
> That said, the simplification of stuff is kinda jarring to me... I understand big lists of stats and **** easier than this! XD


It might look simple on the surface but it's actually really involved. I don't care to get into it atm because I'm super tired.

Edit -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> YAH.... besides it's not like blizzard knows anything about running a MMO with millions of customers or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not like they had to deal with millions of online customers that want to log in right after an expansion or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they wouldn't know anything about how to beef up a log in server or anything like that


I'm not sure what part of "unexpected problems can arise" you missed.


----------



## JAM3S121

so can anyone tell me a strat for belial?


----------



## Siigari

Zulli, psyclum was being sarcastic.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> so can anyone tell me a strat for belial?


Don't stand in stuff? *shrug*

I killed him first attempt.. avoid the green things on the ground... or craft some better gear if you feel it's still to impossible.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Breaking News:

"We are currently addressing an issue with the Battle.net service. During this time the Battle.net servers and *ANY* online games will be unavailable for play."

Better be allocating space from the WoW & SC2 servers haha.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well it's not only that:
> 1) Everyone got achievements rolled back to 0 about 15 hours after launch, resulting in a couple achievements being IMPOSSIBLE to get on some accounts.. even if you make a new character. This is a game breaking bug for people who care about achievements.
> 2) Some people got their characters deleted at the same time achievements bugged out, 15 hours after launch a few of those players were level 20+. Now they have to start over and hope it doesn't happen again?
> They really are asking a lot from us. They were not prepared at all.
> Everyone lost their achievements, it's all over the official forums and they are "working on a fix". I know you lost yours too because I saw you get the same achievement twice today.


Well then isn't that interesting haha. Shows you how much I pay attention to achievements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Zulli, psyclum was being sarcastic.


Apparently I misclicked the smiley at the end of my post.


----------



## JAM3S121

what level were you murlocke.. and i think i know why it was seeming impossible..

i didn't have a companion







templar heals should help

my character has 210 dps which i think is pretty good for level 25 i could get him low i just kept dying when i couldnt get to the globe

its a fun fight though


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I'm not sure what part of "unexpected problems can arise" you missed.


unexpected problem = building caught on fire because a fuel truck ran into the building.....

unexpected problem = backbone provider's building got bombed by terrorist

battlenet not being able to log players in... is NOT unexpected problem.... not for a company with that many years of experience and that amount of $ behind them... and all this for a game that was NOT supposed to be an MMO... i DON'T remember running into Error 3003 back when i played diablo 2....


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Breaking News:
> "We are currently addressing an issue with the Battle.net service. During this time the Battle.net servers and *ANY* online games will be unavailable for play."
> Better be allocating space from the WoW & SC2 servers haha.


No ETA on when it's coming back online?


----------



## schreck51

No ETA on when it's coming back online?[/quote]

Nope


----------



## JAM3S121

no eta on the twitter feed just a emergency maintenance


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Sorry if this has been posted already but pages go by very fast in this thread.

While playing I get display driver has stopped responding pretty often, it's not overheating or anything because I have watched and it would only be around 50 C.
Then on top of that I am getting horrible performance with my 670, it can be at 100% usage and it would be constantly changing between 40-60 fps and changing my graphic settings had no effect.
I am on 301.34 drivers, any suggestions?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> unexpected problem = building caught on fire because a fuel truck ran into the building.....
> unexpected problem = backbone provider's building got bombed by terrorist
> battlenet not being able to log players in... is NOT unexpected problem.... not for a company with that many years of experience and that amount of $ behind them... and all this for a game that was NOT supposed to be an MMO... i DON'T remember running into Error 3003 back when i played diablo 2....


A., I missed the smiley at the end of that post, and
B., You and I have no idea what problems may arise behind the scenes in Blizzard's network room(s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Breaking News:
> "We are currently addressing an issue with the Battle.net service. During this time the Battle.net servers and *ANY* online games will be unavailable for play."
> Better be allocating space from the WoW & SC2 servers haha.


...?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> no eta on the twitter feed just a emergency maintenance


The last "emergency maintenance" was like 8 hours ago and lasted for 4 hours.

Might just go to bed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted already but pages go by very fast in this thread.
> While playing I get display driver has stopped responding pretty often, it's not overheating or anything because I have watched and it would only be around 50 C.
> Then on top of that I am getting horrible performance with my 670, it can be at 100% usage and it would be constantly changing between 40-60 fps and changing my graphic settings had no effect.
> I am on 301.34 drivers, any suggestions?


I've played for about 16 hours according to my stats page (though I feel like it's more like 12 hours..?) and i've never experienced that on my 680. I'm on 301.24.

Driver not responding is the #1 error when you are on a unstable overclock on the 6XX series... so if you overclocked it, reset it to stock.


----------



## JAM3S121

sc2 is still up you can watch people playing on twitch tv so i doubt theres allocating servers if they could even do that


----------



## Bacheezi

wow, this is pretty unreal that it's still down.

Totally expected all the issues to be resolved when I got back from school 5 minutes ago, apparently not.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> The last "emergency maintenance" was like 8 hours ago and lasted for 4 hours.
> Might just go to bed.
> I've played for about 16 hours according to my stats page (though I feel like it's more like 12 hours..?) and i've never experienced that on my 680. I'm on 301.24.
> Driver not responding is the #1 error when you are on a unstable overclock on the 6XX series... so if you overclocked it, reset it to stock.


I am on stock









I noticed it happens the most when I am alt tabbed or a window pops up on my other monitor so I will try playing at fullscreen now instead of windowed.


----------



## jcde7ago

*THE FIRE FROM THE SKY STILL FALLS.*

(trololol).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> B., You and I have no idea what problems may arise behind the scenes in Blizzard's network room(s).
> ...?


hehe i'm just saying... i used to work in a NOC so these types of problems are expected and they have like 30 guys at the server room for about 48hr straight before the launch. they were ill prepared for a launch of this caliber even tho they've had plenty of experience from WoW in beefing up their login servers. network technology is far more robust then people give credit for. this is not an issue of "unexpected problems" it's more of a problem with bean counters not allocating enough $ for the hardware required to get it done right... millions of authentications at the same time is child's play by today's network standards.. credit card processing centers does it on a hourly basis







Blizzard was simply counting on the fact that people will still play the game even tho they've made it so that you MUST log in for an "offline" game....


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> It might look simple on the surface but it's actually really involved. I don't care to get into it atm because I'm super tired.


I'll take your word for it and wait a bit... I only got to play like 30 minutes or so before servers went down so yeah...


----------



## Adonis

Any idea on when the servers will be up?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'll take your word for it and wait a bit... I only got to play like 30 minutes or so before servers went down so yeah...


Yeah I hear ya, its all good. Next time you play go into your inventory and hover over the different stats to learn what they do. There is also a details button in your inventory that will give you even more stats.


----------



## darkphantom

I bought the non-collectors only so I could play last night...or even today! afsdfas ***, should've bought the collectors...


----------



## NoTiCe

Soo, raise of hands for how many people had the shield glitch happen to them with the Templar follower...

one here







.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Soo, raise of hands for how many people had the shield glitch happen to them with the Templar follower...
> one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


what shield glitch?


----------



## SIDWULF

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/status


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> what shield glitch?


http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/05/error-3006-bug-discovered-in-diablo-3-possibly-game-breaking/

I've been unable to login for most of the day.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/05/error-3006-bug-discovered-in-diablo-3-possibly-game-breaking/


That was already fixed.....in the maintenance that occurred 6 hours ago. It's unknown what the "emergency maintenance" is for this time around.


----------



## calavera

I hope I can get a few hours of play before I go to bed tonight...highly unlikely but....


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> That was already fixed.....in the maintenance that occurred 6 hours ago. It's unknown what the "emergency maintenance" is for this time around.


ah good, because my templar has a shield


----------



## psyclum

so.... who wants to make a new toon on the EU server??


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> That was already fixed.....in the maintenance that occurred 6 hours ago. It's unknown what the "emergency maintenance" is for this time around.


Huh, I was having the same Error 3006 message right up to this last maintenance down time.

Is there a update log saying it's been fixed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> ah good, because my templar has a shield


I got locked out right after I switched out the default shield on my Templar to a newer one.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Huh, I was having the same Error 3006 message right up to this last maintenance down time.
> Is there a update log saying it's been fixed?
> I got locked out right after I switched out the default shield on my Templar to a newer one.


that's odd since I switched his shield like 2-3 times









EDIT:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/202623442535723008%5B%2FURL Service expected to return by 11:45 p.m. PDT as we work to resolve these issues.[/QUOTE]

we'll see about that...


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Americas region service update at: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149175175?page=1#0 Service expected to return by 11:45 p.m. PDT as we work to resolve these issues.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> that's odd since I switched his shield like 2-3 times


haha, sweet. So I guess I just have terrible luck?

Looking forward to some fixes


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> BlizzardCS ‏ @BlizzardCS
> Americas region service update at: http://bit.ly/KeoqdB Service expected to return by 11:45 p.m. PDT as we work to resolve these issues.


alright, im going back to sleep


----------



## Tatakai All

My first impression of D3 as a newcomer to the franchise are so far not good. After a long day at work I get home to sit back and unwind, so I get everything ready and even do some freebie giveaways before I embark on my epic journey and I sign in and......servers are down. It's so frustrating to buy something brand spanking new and it doesn't even work right out of the box.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> My first impression of D3 as a newcomer to the franchise are so far not good. After a long day at work I get home to sit back and unwind, so I get everything ready and even do some freebie giveaways before I embark on my epic journey and I sign in and......servers are down. It's so frustrating to buy something brand spanking new and it doesn't even work right out of the box.


I hear ya, I'm a Diablo newcomer as well. I have logged about 2 hours since "launch" and I have to say I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## zoodecks

How far did you guyz get so far? 

also do you think it natural for someone to get 200,000 gold in the 1st night? I kinda got that.


----------



## Sir Cumference

D3 isnt restricted to one account per key like SC2 right?


----------



## nycste

any tips for semi new diablo players but not NEWBs to these types of games

1. at what point should you or do you have to buy items?

2. where is the best place to invest your gold? items, crafting etc etc

3. i joined my friends for an hour and skipped a bunch of my content can i go back and redo what i skipped? and if so will i have to redo stuff i did with my buddies? (no complaints just curious)

any other tips i am all ears

btw i play a monk atm any specific monk items tips to keep in mind?


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> any tips for semi new diablo players but not NEWBs to these types of games
> 1. at what point should you or do you have to buy items?
> 2. where is the best place to invest your gold? items, crafting etc etc
> 3. i joined my friends for an hour and skipped a bunch of my content can i go back and redo what i skipped? and if so will i have to redo stuff i did with my buddies? (no complaints just curious)
> any other tips i am all ears
> btw i play a monk atm any specific monk items tips to keep in mind?


1. i got very lucky with drops and havnt had to buy much at all. On normal I'd recommending just getting a couple of rings at lvl6 and use drops and crafting.

2. My first goal is to level crafting with the blacksmith. Not sure why, i just enjoy it lol

3. Yeah. WHen you're solo again, just teleport back to where you were and have at it.

Monk is my main right now. Only tip so far is to roll through act 1 and 2 in full damage mode (eg 2x 1handers). A pair of decent knuckles and you become a blur









Make sure you have the Elective actionbar option ticked so you can pick any 4 skills to put on your bar. Makes a huge difference in playstyle.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> any tips for semi new diablo players but not NEWBs to these types of games
> 1. at what point should you or do you have to buy items?
> 2. where is the best place to invest your gold? items, crafting etc etc
> 3. i joined my friends for an hour and skipped a bunch of my content can i go back and redo what i skipped? and if so will i have to redo stuff i did with my buddies? (no complaints just curious)
> any other tips i am all ears
> btw i play a monk atm any specific monk items tips to keep in mind?


1. You don't actually have to buy anything. You will get plenty of loot and you can use those items or sell them.

2. When you get items its good to dismantle them (kinda like disenchant from wow) and you get materials which you can use for crafting. Since crafting "skill" needs a lot of money it is good if you dont spend money buying from merchants. There will also be other npcs and the more you invest in them they become upgraded and you can unlock higher level items to craft.

3. On the character menu you can choose any act you want to start from that you've already unlocked so you can go back if you want to.


----------



## SIDWULF

Well i learned crafting the hard way.

Crafted a wand that i couldn't even use as the level requirement was 5 levels above my current level. The after spending so much essence and money on crafting it i proceeded to break down the wand with a misplaced click...


----------



## thuynh022

11:45pm=Error 37 again lol.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Well i learned crafting the hard way.
> Crafted a wand that i couldn't even use as the level requirement was 5 levels above my current level. The after spending so much essence and money on crafting it i proceeded to break down the wand with a misplaced click...


If you play at a regular pace you can craft and dismantle your loot as you go along and eventually you can start making the high level stuff though in the first few levels you will most likely be replacing them with rare items but once you get it high enough you'll eventually be able to craft rare/legendary items. Now if you're like other people who rush through content of course it could be slow or faster depending on how much time you invest in it. I remember one time I made a lvl 15 magic item, couldnt wear it, got to 15 but found a lvl 15 rare so that was completely a waste.

But it wouldnt be so bad if you can make one of these?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/axe-2h/#type=legendary


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022*
> 
> 11:45pm=Error 37 again lol.


its not 11:45pm PDT yet. still 1 hour 15 minutes to go.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> 1. i got very lucky with drops and havnt had to buy much at all. On normal I'd recommending just getting a couple of rings at lvl6 and use drops and crafting.
> 2. My first goal is to level crafting with the blacksmith. Not sure why, i just enjoy it lol
> 3. Yeah. WHen you're solo again, just teleport back to where you were and have at it.
> Monk is my main right now. Only tip so far is to roll through act 1 and 2 in full damage mode (eg 2x 1handers). A pair of decent knuckles and you become a blur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you have the Elective actionbar option ticked so you can pick any 4 skills to put on your bar. Makes a huge difference in playstyle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> 1. You don't actually have to buy anything. You will get plenty of loot and you can use those items or sell them.
> 2. When you get items its good to dismantle them (kinda like disenchant from wow) and you get materials which you can use for crafting. Since crafting "skill" needs a lot of money it is good if you dont spend money buying from merchants. There will also be other npcs and the more you invest in them they become upgraded and you can unlock higher level items to craft.
> 3. On the character menu you can choose any act you want to start from that you've already unlocked so you can go back if you want to.


alright thanks guys so what i got outta your responses where

1. you do not have to buy anything but you gotta spend it on something at some point








2. you can spend your money to level up crafting (which may or may not even pay off)
3. you can repeat any stage of a quest or zone you have done or have not finished!

ok thanks, i think i will just hoard all my goodies for now and wear + magic find items till i encounter harder zones

last question i swear! whats better for ex boots with 17 armor or boots with 7 armor and 1 regen health


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> ah lol my bad I'm on like 5 different threads reloading about d3 info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but man I want a D3 t-shirt :// well at least you're not at home spamming the login screens like most of us are


you mean spamming this screen?


















Soul Stone in action


















and here's blast from the past


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

GAHHH just got off work and wanted to play some and the servers are still down


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you mean spamming this screen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /snip


See now...that'd be cool but I just couldn't do the six monitors with those bezels. We need bezel-less monitors now, damn it!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Bashiok ‏ @Bashiok
> We're looking pretty good on bringing the Americas servers up before the posted 11:45 p.m. Stay tuned.
> Retweeted by BlizzardCS


GET READY


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bashiok ‏ @Bashiok
> We're looking pretty good on bringing the Americas servers up before the posted 11:45 p.m. Stay tuned.
> Retweeted by BlizzardCS
> 
> 
> 
> GET READY
Click to expand...

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## jcde7ago

It doesn't say it yet, but they're up, GET IN BEFORE IT'S OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!


----------



## Sir Cumference

i just realized the retail cd doesnt come in a jewel case. I am disappoint


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> It doesn't say it yet, but they're up, GET IN BEFORE IT'S OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> i just realized the retail cd doesnt come in a jewel case. I am disappoint


you mean the regular version?

the CE version comes in a DVD with jewel case


----------



## Fooliobass

Newegg shipment should be here tomorrow.
Amazon shipment (x2) still "Shipping soon"

I wont have time to play until Saturday and will only have half a day to play. I hope server issues get cleared up by then. Otherwise I am looking at Monday for next best bet. Almost a week after launch. Still the earliest I have ever gotten to play a game; however this is the first game I have paid full price on in probably 10+ years.


----------



## AllGamer

i still can't log in, i've been waiting forever to try to get in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> It doesn't say it yet, but they're up, GET IN BEFORE IT'S OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!


----------



## nycste

So um, i cannot seem to figure out where my character stopped and where i continued with my buddies any ideas it seems like id have to restart from scratch almost to figure it out? Apparently I only have 1 quest which cannot be right considering I never finished my original one.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you mean the regular version?
> the CE version comes in a DVD with jewel case


yeah i have the regular version. wouldve been nice to have a case with cool artwork


----------



## psi_guy

is anyone else getting randomly dropped from their game? it has happened to me about 5 times now and has started to annoy the heck out of me.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> My first impression of D3 as a newcomer to the franchise are so far not good. After a long day at work I get home to sit back and unwind, so I get everything ready and even do some freebie giveaways before I embark on my epic journey and I sign in and......servers are down. It's so frustrating to buy something brand spanking new and it doesn't even work right out of the box.


Diablo III appeals to nostalgia and mass hysteria. If you have neither overly fond memories of past games, nor are especially susceptible to peer pressure, you could almost certainly do better.

Diablo III may not appeal to new comers because it offers exactly nothing over a half-dozen better, less expensive, less buggy games.

Just watch the cinematics on YouTube then go back to playing Torchlight, Dungeon Siege, Path of Exile, Titan Quest, or even prior Diablo games.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Diablo III appeals to nostalgia and mass hysteria. If you have neither overly fond memories of past games, nor are especially susceptible to peer pressure, you could almost certainly do better.
> Diablo III may not appeal to new comers because it offers exactly nothing over a half-dozen better, less expensive, less buggy games.
> Just watch the cinematics on YouTube then go back to playing Torchlight, Dungeon Siege, Path of Exile, Titan Quest, or even prior Diablo games.


why do you continue to post?


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Diablo III appeals to nostalgia and mass hysteria. If you have neither overly fond memories of past games, nor are especially susceptible to peer pressure, you could almost certainly do better.
> Diablo III may not appeal to new comers because it offers exactly nothing over a half-dozen better, less expensive, less buggy games.
> Just watch the cinematics on YouTube then go back to playing Torchlight, Dungeon Siege, Path of Exile, Titan Quest, or even prior Diablo games.


This is just wrong.

The only problem I've encountered with Diablo III is the servers so far. Sure that's a big problem but once it's ironed out those other games won't come close to Diablo III.

This is coming from someone who liked Titan Quest II more then Diablo II.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> is anyone else getting randomly dropped from their game? it has happened to me about 5 times now and has started to annoy the heck out of me.


i've also been randomly kicked out while idling in game, like reading up stuff deciding which equipment to keep or reading up on quest, then when i come back, i find out i get kicked out and have to log back in

i guess that's Battle.Net's way to "optimized" server load and kick out all people loitering in game inactive


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> This is just wrong.
> The only problem I've encountered with Diablo III is the servers so far. Sure that's a big problem but once it's ironed out those other games won't come close to Diablo III.
> This is coming from someone who liked Titan Quest II more then Diablo II.


Nothing is just wrong, let alone subjective personal opinions.

I don't think that people who really like Diablo III are wrong for it, I just find that many of them have serious trouble explaining _why_. Most of my acquaintances are playing the game only because the rest of them are playing the game.

If you can quantify why you prefer this game to others, that's great, and I'll certainly be inclined to take a well reasoned opinion more seriously, even if I totally disagree with it. In the end though, people like what they like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> why do you continue to post?


Because every discussion needs an honest, dissenting, opinion.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nothing is just wrong, let alone subjective personal opinions.
> I don't think that people who really like Diablo III are wrong for it, I just find that many of them have serious trouble explaining _why_. Most of my acquaintances are playing the game only because the rest of them are playing the game.
> If you can quantify why you prefer this game to others, that's great, and I'll certainly be inclined to take a well reasoned opinion more seriously, even if I totally disagree with it. In the end though, people like what they like.
> Because every discussion needs an honest, dissenting, opinion.


Of course you are wrong. Your post that I quoted stated that only people who have nostalgia for the first two games or people who fall to peer pressure will find this game great. You then went on to say that if you weren't one of those types of people you could easily find better.

Well sorry but no you can't. There is no better arpg game then Diablo III right now. Sure I'll accept that for some PoE might be better but even if I do it's not a simple call, it would still be very much up for debate.


----------



## mrsmiles

only played to level 9 but i had fun doing so, i dont remember having played more more then a couple hours on D1+D2, so i dont really care much, only real reason i ended up buying was becuase there is a lack of decent dungeon crawl rpgs these days, i'd like to play something new and not go back to the older stuff, D3 filled that spot nicely.


----------



## Mkilbride

Wow, it's so much better than the beta. The animations, the polish, the fun..

Just so good.

Blizzard, you continue to impress.


----------



## Koaka

currently a lvl 31 witchdoctor

servers will be rock solid in a week knowing blizzard, the skill system layout is great and alot of variety especially in WD builds.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Of course you are wrong. Your post that I quoted stated that only people who have nostalgia for the first two games or people who fall to peer pressure will find this game great. You then went on to say that if you weren't one of those types of people you could easily find better.


Point out where I said "only".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Well sorry but no you can't. There is no better arpg game then Diablo III right now. Sure I'll accept that for some PoE might be better but even if I do it's not a simple call, it would still be very much up for debate.


Maybe _you_ can't, but _I_ most certainly can.


----------



## amin7ty

the retail store that i wanna buy is out of stock







must wait till friday to get it ...i jelly u guys playing it right now


----------



## nimitz87

so far I like it lvl 12 "wizard" I just wish they called them sorcerer and sorceress.

anyone using a bow with their wizards? works well.

I use frost nova to freeze, wave of force to throw them back and then throw that arcane orb works well.


----------



## Lune

Hey guys got a video up if you want to check out. Just exploring the game in Hardcore mode with a friend it's really fun. Not knowing anything... such a nice feeling










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tchernobyl

might want to put those behind a spoiler!


----------



## Lune

Done! sorry.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Blizzard fails at servers stability. EU and Asia didnt have these problems but US had like 5 hours of downtime or more and the 1hr at launch most people couldnt get on. I logged in so fast and got to the char screen and it timed out... took an hour before I could play.

Its absolutely fail to have this type of problem. Blizzard needs to get their together. Game isnt an rpg, its like an action game. Normal is boring as so far and I only died on Belial a few times cuz he is the first part where you have to think.

Youd think blizzard has a ton of extra servers from all the people quitting wow.............


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Hey guys got a video up if you want to check out. Just exploring the game in Hardcore mode with a friend it's really fun. Not knowing anything... such a nice feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


red X's for me.

Chad


----------



## nimitz87

does blizzard run their own servers or do they use a data center like ebay, etc.

Chad


----------



## 1rkrage

lols at all the people crying. It has been like that for most server based games, jeez.









Played most expansions of WoW at midnight release and it was less than ideal too. Was usually butter-smooth week after.

and I think they're on datacenters


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> lols at all the people crying. It has been like that for most server based games, jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played most expansions of WoW at midnight release and it was less than ideal too. Was usually butter-smooth week after.
> and I think they're on datacenters


if they do run out of datacenters it could potentially not even be their fault...wonder who their data center is....bet they are ****ting bricks lol

and I agree...Lord of destruction had the same problems, any launch is going to be stressed to the breaking limits, deal with it.

I expect it to be running 100% by the weekend no problem.


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone Use the auction house yet? I'm only level 9 or 10 but found a bow with double the dps of the one I had on the auction house for 1500 gold. Nice that some people are putting up fairly low level items so people like me can get them.


----------



## TheOddOne

This thread was started 4 years ago, and I never knew anything about it


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Blizzard fails at servers stability. EU and Asia didnt have these problems but US had like 5 hours of downtime or more and the 1hr at launch most people couldnt get on. I logged in so fast and got to the char screen and it timed out... took an hour before I could play.
> Its absolutely fail to have this type of problem. Blizzard needs to get their together. Game isnt an rpg, its like an action game. Normal is boring as so far and I only died on Belial a few times cuz he is the first part where you have to think.
> Youd think blizzard has a ton of extra servers from all the people quitting wow.............


That wasn't a stability issue...It was more/less operator error...It's not my place to expose what the problem was so, I'm keeping my mouth shut but, Blizzard actually did this right, server-side.

They updated their entire NI about 2-3 weeks ago...State of the art NGINX backbone...This gear, makes our Gov't look 1999...Hell, it makes WoW look 1999...The WoW patch a few weeks ago, consolidating "zone areas" was the move necessary to make room for the racks...FYI.

I have no issue with you raging about the fact the servers were down for 5 hours but, it wasn't a stability issue, not even close.

Operator error? Absolutely. ~ Please re-aim your anger appropriately.

Also, you didn't expect issues launch day?







You guys really need to learn...There are always problems on launch day.


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you mean spamming this screen?


Do you notice those bezels much while playing? Just looking at that set-up I am put off the idea of gaming with those screens.









(Not hating at all, just wondering







)


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> Do you notice those bezels much while playing? Just looking at that set-up I am put off the idea of gaming with those screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not hating at all, just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You can actually compensate for the bezels and move the screen around so they don't bother you THAT much.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone Use the auction house yet? I'm only level 9 or 10 but found a bow with double the dps of the one I had on the auction house for 1500 gold. Nice that some people are putting up fairly low level items so people like me can get them.


Yeah my friend mentioned spending his gold here (vs. crafting 10,20,30x times and getting excrement lol).
I tried to craft legit gloves/helms and even after like 20 tries, I had better luck just buying one from the merchant (socketed 20+ dex).

On another note, I should mention that playing with a level deficit can be particularly dangerous (when combined with crappy non-twinked items hahah).
Act2 I was running around with 500ish HP for most of the game until the boss. You can get almost two-hit KOed by many enemies, and that's even with my spamming Shadow Power (20% dmg converted to HP). I sacked two of my dex items for HP (so 160 to 155 dmg); but finally had 1.5K hp. Yeah...even with that the Act2 boss is redonk.

I won't say anymore details, but yeah - try to understand diminishing returns when it comes to your damage stat. You do still need to live after all hahah.

*another note - I know like with past Diablo games, so skills are going to invariably be crap...well grenades as a hatred generator seems to fall in that category. On top of that, it is a visual distraction lol. One of the runes reduces the # of grenades from 3 to 1. When I mentioned this on mumble, my friend, "Wait a sec - so the rune 'upgrades' the skill be reducing the number of grenades????" Bwahahah.


----------



## hydropwnics

i grabbed the game last night, i went with a Wizard. I've never played any of the Diablo games so I'm not sure if it was the best choice or not. I'm currently level 9. I got to a point with a blacksmiith and spent 2k gold to upgrade my blacksmithing 1 level. I wanted to try and upgrade my wand but i have to melt down like 8 other magic weapons. I only had like 3 in my inventory that I didnt need. So I guess I have to go find 5 more to melt down? If anyone has any experience with the Wizard and could shed some light on what I should get/do to become more powerful it would be much appreciated because I'm a little lost.


----------



## Alonjar

Dont play the game in default difficulty.. if you have any video game competency at all, up the difficulty.. you have no idea how big of a difference it makes.


----------



## 1rkrage

hrm.. played wd up to skeleton king yesterday.

I'd say I enjoyed the wizzard better in beta (only class I played). Woulda gone wizzard again but my brother rolled wizzard already









I'm thinking of going Barbarian now when I go home lols


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alonjar*
> 
> Dont play the game in default difficulty.. if you have any video game competency at all, up the difficulty.. you have no idea how big of a difference it makes.


yeah, i am somewhere in act 2 but i feel i need more challenge. it is still fun but i dont like my character running around with full health all the time. i want my barbs life to be always in danger lol. can you use the same character to move to a different difficulty level?


----------



## Faded

played until my eyes bled, yesterday... at the end of Act 2 with my wizard-lady... i'm enjoying the hell out of the game, exactly how i would have expected a Diablo title to play out.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> yeah, i am somewhere in act 2 but i feel i need more challenge. it is still fun but i dont like my character running around with full health all the time. i want my barbs life to be always in danger lol. can you use the same character to move to a different difficulty level?


i played with a full group for most of yesterday... the difficulty definitely scales, significantly, with each person you add... just regular groups of mobs would down any one of us if we got surrounded or caught alone.

the barbarian is going to have a little more "room to move" with regards to his survivability... they've alway been brutes. Our barbarian is tough but he was not putting out nearly as much damage as the demon hunter or wizard does.

as far as nightmare and hell difficulty levels, you'll need to beat the game on normal in order to progress to nightmare.


----------



## Alonjar

Aaaaarrrgh! So you can give buddies the guest pass.. but they cant play with you on your normal account. How annoying! Does anyone have an extra buddy code I could use to actually play with my trial buddies? I gave mine away not realizing this :/


----------



## Sxcerino

Anyone getting random black screen flashes then recovers after a few seconds kind of issue? (Display driver does not crash)
Happening to nvidia cards I think


----------



## calavera

Damn addictive game. Started playing yesterday and couldn't stop.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> i played with a full group for most of yesterday... the difficulty definitely scales, significantly, with each person you add... just regular groups of mobs would down any one of us if we got surrounded or caught alone.
> the barbarian is going to have a little more "room to move" with regards to his survivability... they've alway been brutes. Our barbarian is tough but he was not putting out nearly as much damage as the demon hunter or wizard does.
> as far as nightmare and hell difficulty levels, you'll need to beat the game on normal in order to progress to nightmare.


Lol in one of the last few beta patches, Barbs/Monks got a 30% DR boost. The game I was playing was all caster/range classes (WD/DH/Wiz), no tanks in sight









@Nethermir - what level was your barb in Act2?

*I'm going through the Companion skill runes - there's a ferret one that collects gold for you...ommg awhahah hahah.


----------



## Boss Mosely

Just a heads-up guys,

If you are getting random disconnects, try opening up ports that Blizzard suggests. I believe they are 80, 1119, and 6881-6999 but don't quote me on that. Ever since doing that I've yet to have a DC. Game on!


----------



## kcuestag

Just grabbed the game on the local store:



Ready to play for the rest of the day!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I have found that the game definitely starts to open up right as you finish act 1. So much so that it makes me want to re roll my Monk as another class just to see the available options before I roll a Monk all the way through. But then again, I know every class is going to be a hoot so maybe I should stick with this one and hope that it is the least fun!


----------



## Lhino

Just played a bit of it for two hours or so. Freakin epic game! Loving my wizard, already got some insanely-awesome equipment (well I think it is for so early on) and testing the auction house out. Wish I could play more, but really busy with other stuff. I had to sneak those two hours in lol. Going to play a lot more on the weekend!


----------



## wholeeo

So anyone playing with nvidia driver settings for this game and manually increasing visuals? Not much to play with in in-game settings which is understandable.


----------



## frickfrock999

Regarding the multiplayer, is there a friend's list or VOIP?
How would you meet up with your buddies?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Regarding the multiplayer, is there a friend's list or VOIP?
> How would you meet up with your buddies?


Yup friend's list just like SC2.

For voice, any external solution will do. My friend has a mumble server, so that's working nicely.
As for an in-game solution...ehhh I'm not sure i'd do that with pubs ahaha. I remember SC2's in-game voice was pretty awful, so I never really considered it for D3.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

There is no in-game VIOP support at the moment. But I would think it would be cool to be able to chat with your pugs like in console games... Obviously have the option to ignore tards as well.


----------



## StaticFX

the auction house is already ridiculous. people are trying to sell common items for insane amounts of money!

the merchant had a crossbow that i bought for 1600 (or so) - actually bought 2.... people want 20K for it!! get real...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> the auction house is already ridiculous. people are trying to sell common items for insane amounts of money!
> the merchant had a crossbow that i bought for 1600 (or so) - actually bought 2.... people want 20K for it!! get real...


Until people have experienced all of the high end options for gear, there won't be any good deals on low level items. People are just feeling out what they can get for their junk. I personally just scrap all of my blues and rares unless I see use of them on an ALT, but even then it's not a priority. I will probably wait till I have a good amount of MF in around act 4 then redo act 1 for alt gear.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Oh, my...

1 day and 16 hours since I checked this thread. I don't think I'm going through 800+ posts guys.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Oh, my...
> 1 day and 16 hours since I checked this thread. I don't think I'm going through 800+ posts guys.


No kidding. I say that every time but I am usually around the 30 or 50 mark and figure why not... Most of them are people crying about the servers, not much is relevant information that you are missing.









Basically the theme is if the servers are up, there will be only a few. If they go down again, expect ~200 posts...


----------



## PhilZco

Been waiting forever for this game, and besides the obvious sever issues, its awesome! Playing as a Wizard atm.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilZco*
> 
> Been waiting forever for this game, and besides the obvious sever issues, its awesome! Playing as a Wizard atm.


I love the wizard tbh ~ A lot more fun than the Sorc was in D2, that's for sure.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I love the wizard tbh ~ A lot more fun than the Sorc was in D2, that's for sure.


^agreed

the play style is more customizable and wayyy smoother than in D2


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Basically the theme is if the servers are up, there will be only a few. If they go down again, expect ~200 posts...


^ this

Servers down? Well, now everyone is bored and they have nothing better to do than to complain. Servers up? Everyone is having too much fun to bother posting. Server up and people posting? They are probably a troll or stuck at work being jealous of everyone else..... I am jealous


----------



## Smo

Does anyone have a CD key for sale? I've never played Diablo before and a mate from work gave me a Guest Key.

Needless to say I'm addicted now and would like to buy the full game.

I'm happy to pay via PayPal so please PM me


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> No kidding. I say that every time but I am usually around the 30 or 50 mark and figure why not... Most of them are people crying about the servers, not much is relevant information that you are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the theme is if the servers are up, there will be only a few. If they go down again, expect ~200 posts...


Hahaha for sure!

Anyways, I took yesterday off and had a freakin blast playing through with my buddies (while servers were available)

We just started act 3. Can't wait to play more tonight


----------



## SlyFox

I shouldn't of visited this thread. I've been trying to hold out til the weekend to buy it, but looks like I'll be purchasing it tonight..


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> ^ this
> Servers down? Well, now everyone is bored and they have nothing better to do than to complain. Servers up? Everyone is having too much fun to bother posting. Server up and people posting? They are probably a troll or stuck at work being jealous of everyone else..... I am jealous


Yeah, I'm at work too







. The worst part is I won't be able to play it as much as I'd like to for a while... I leave on Friday for vacation and will most likely be on the water the whole time for about 8 days. But I do have my Laptop ready with my old SSD installed, reformatted, and diablo with AV/firewall ready to go. OH and I of course threw the theme to red and added a D3 background.









I just got to act 2 on my Monk and am absolutely loving the amount of options available skill wise. Much more in depth combat than the spell spamming in D2.


----------



## -relk-

Are the servers running smoother now? Thinking about buying it tonight, pending how the servers are preforming now (how much lag, random kick outs, etc...)

I amvery jelly of all those that are playing right now while I am stuck at work


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah, I'm at work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The worst part is I won't be able to play it as much as I'd like to for a while... I leave on Friday for vacation and will most likely be on the water the whole time for about 8 days. But I do have my Laptop ready with my old SSD installed, reformatted, and diablo with AV/firewall ready to go. OH and I of course threw the theme to red and added a D3 background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got to act 2 on my Monk and am *absolutely loving the amount of options available skill wise*. Much more in depth combat than the spell spamming in D2.


On my barb currently, it's absolutely ridiculous how many options I have to choose from, and I'm only level 25! There really shouldn't be any arguments on customization now.

There's so much there!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> Are the servers running smoother now? Thinking about buying it tonight, pending how the servers are preforming now (how much lag, random kick outs, etc...)
> I amvery jelly of all those that are playing right now while I am stuck at work


I'd say just buy the game haha. If you happen to have the time to play and can get in, you may as well since you're going to buy it eventually anyways. If not, just go do something else till they are up







.

But I think the worst of the server issues is past.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Does anyone have a CD key for sale? I've never played Diablo before and a mate from work gave me a Guest Key.
> Needless to say I'm addicted now and would like to buy the full game.
> I'm happy to pay via PayPal so please PM me


you can buy the game from blizz @battle.net


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> you can buy the game from blizz @battle.net


I already informed him of all the risks and information he needs to know about it.









I WISH I WASN'T AT WORK!!!! ARRRG


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I already informed him of all the risks and information he needs to know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I WASN'T AT WORK!!!! ARRRG


I'm with ya man, I would love to be playing. Gotta pay the bills







I have a good feeling I'm not sleeping Friday night


----------



## Geemaa

First time playing Diablo and I'm in love, fell in love in the beta. I'm not sure what act I am on, but I am probably 5 quests past the butcher. I just got the mage as a side kick. Anyone know where Im at in the game









Playing a demon hunter, level 16, almost full rares. It's so dang fun!


----------



## nycste

i am still having a hard time or impossible time figuring out where my toon did her last quest before i joined my buddies who were higher level then me. im pretty sure i runined all my stuff inbtw? i only have 1 quest i dont get it and its the last one i did with my buddy...

do i literally have to write the last thing i remember down im redoing the cathedral just to see if i can retrace my steps bec i barely remember


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'd say just buy the game haha. If you happen to have the time to play and can get in, you may as well since you're going to buy it eventually anyways. If not, just go do something else till they are up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But I think the worst of the server issues is past.


im thinking the weekend may also be something to look out for since a lot will be off work and will try to play the whole day







i hope blizz got their stuff together by then though coz i already have a lot of monster and red bull stocked up.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I already informed him of all the risks and information he needs to know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WISH I WASN'T AT WORK!!!! ARRRG


hopefully I'm taking friday off. I'm useless at that meeting anyway so I think I can


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Does anyone have a CD key for sale? I've never played Diablo before and a mate from work gave me a Guest Key.
> Needless to say I'm addicted now and would like to buy the full game.
> I'm happy to pay via PayPal so please PM me


http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/games/d3/

just buy it right from them - digital download


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I'm with ya man, I would love to be playing. Gotta pay the bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good feeling I'm not sleeping Friday night


I would say I have to pay the bills, but right now I'm a part time college student making ~40k and living at home... haha

There is going to be major issues when I'm on vacation in Tennessee getting skunked on the lake every day and trying to stay up late playing D3 and waking up fairly early to repeat it for a week... I DONT HAVE TIME FOR SLEEP DAGONIT!


----------



## hydropwnics

any tips for playing as wizard? and what i should work on upgrading. im level 9 right now. thanks.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I would say I have to pay the bills, but right now I'm a part time college student making ~40k and living at home... haha
> There is going to be major issues when I'm on vacation in Tennessee getting skunked on the lake every day and trying to stay up late playing D3 and waking up fairly early to repeat it for a week... I DONT HAVE TIME FOR SLEEP DAGONIT!


haha, well i literally just graduated a few weeks ago, now im in the real world, i guess. I suppose I was before too since I have a wife and kid, but its much calmer with a decent job


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> haha, well i literally just graduated a few weeks ago, now im in the real world, i guess. I suppose I was before too since I have a wife and kid, but its much calmer with a decent job


Yeah... I was _lucky_ enough to get an internship right out of high school (2010), then get denied to my college of choice due to foreign language credit. So I just kept trucking and got hired on full time that December. I REALLY need to move out haha. But right now I'm in a constant battle on whether or not I should go to university or ride this one out for a bit. Once I get done with my basics at the CC I will will know one of two things, my employer will pay for classes and I will stick around working and going to school. Or they won't and I will probably just go to the university full time. Either way I will have enough saved up to pay everything out of pocket plus I already have 2 years of a maxed roth ira behind me.









It was pretty priceless to open up a roth ira with my mom and they directed all of the conversation toward her until they asked for ID and I pulled mine out and proceeded to max it.







The lady was quite confused at first.


----------



## dave12

I have been looking around and I haven't come across any info so that is probably a good thing, but is the gaming working well with SLI?


----------



## sdmodified

Played for about 4 hours last night hitting level 15 as I made it a bit into Act II. This game is soo much fun and I look forward to getting into Nightmare and beyond....


----------



## Bigm

Glad I bit the bullet and bought it, I played for only an hour last night but I can already tell I'm going to love it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah... I was _lucky_ enough to get an internship right out of high school (2010), then get denied to my college of choice due to foreign language credit. So I just kept trucking and got hired on full time that December. I REALLY need to move out haha. But right now I'm in a constant battle on whether or not I should go to university or ride this one out for a bit. Once I get done with my basics at the CC I will will know one of two things, my employer will pay for classes and I will stick around working and going to school. Or they won't and I will probably just go to the university full time. Either way I will have enough saved up to pay everything out of pocket plus I already have 2 years of a maxed roth ira behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty priceless to open up a roth ira with my mom and they directed all of the conversation toward her until they asked for ID and I pulled mine out and proceeded to max it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady was quite confused at first.


very nice yea I got lucky as well and found a job right out of college, and one I love for that matter









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I have been looking around and I haven't come across any info so that is probably a good thing, but is the gaming working well with SLI?


works great, I'm using two 560's and I max out the game, I'm not sure how two really powerful cards would do though with the micro studdering and what not


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> works great, I'm using two 560's and I max out the game, I'm not sure how two really powerful cards would do though with the micro studdering and what not


Thank you.







Just wanted to consult with OCN before I buy the game. My fail edition 460s are pretty great working together, but are terrible on their own so I wanted to make sure that the game had SLI down before I bought it.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I have been looking around and I haven't come across any info so that is probably a good thing, but is the gaming working well with SLI?


NVM..


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to consult with OCN before I buy the game. My fail edition 460s are pretty great working together, but are terrible on their own so I wanted to make sure that the game had SLI down before I bought it.


yup you should be set with sli









grab the game and have a blast!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> NVM..


No such thing as too much feedback. Opinions?


----------



## zoodecks

Streaming Nightmare mode

http://www.justin.tv/x0dex_tv

hope all your games are goin well, feel free to check mine out =)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> No such thing as too much feedback. Opinions?


He just some terms mixed up and then realized it.

I've heard fairly mixed reports from both SLi and crossfire users. Some people have problems (second card not doing anything) and some don't seem to have any. It's an awesome game though, I don't think you'll regret buying it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> very nice yea I got lucky as well and found a job right out of college, and one I love for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works great, I'm using two 560's and I max out the game, I'm not sure how two really powerful cards would do though with the micro studdering and what not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I have been looking around and I haven't come across any info so that is probably a good thing, but is the gaming working well with SLI?


I would check your GPU usage, I had thought that they hadn't implemented SLI or CFX yet.

My 7970 @ 1.1 GHz is doing around 150-180 fps 1920x1080 with everything maxed.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> He just some terms mixed up and then realized it.
> I've heard fairly mixed reports from both SLi and crossfire users. Some people have problems (second card not doing anything) and some don't seem to have any. It's an awesome game though, I don't think you'll regret buying it.


I actually turned off SLI on my 680s...It was feeling a little laggy.

Honestly, I don't have the new drivers yet either but, I will soon.


----------



## Rickles

Are the servers working today?? I would assume they are as post count isn't super high, but....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Are the servers working today?? I would assume they are as post count isn't super high, but....


I just hope they work tonight when prime time rolls around D:


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boss Mosely*
> 
> Just a heads-up guys,
> If you are getting random disconnects, try opening up ports that Blizzard suggests. I believe they are 80, 1119, and 6881-6999 but don't quote me on that. Ever since doing that I've yet to have a DC. Game on!


Actually, if you are getting Random DC-ed make sure your Torrents are shutdown

I have all the known and listed Battle.Net ports properly forwarded to my rig, and it was still doing it.

After turning off all my Torrents and other stuff that uses Random ports, i got less DC

for a full list of all the ports check this official B.net write up http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/firewall-configuration-for-blizzard-games#4


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I would check your GPU usage, I had thought that they hadn't implemented SLI or CFX yet.
> My 7970 @ 1.1 GHz is doing around 150-180 fps 1920x1080 with everything maxed.


I know they are both cranking because they both got to gaming temp ( ~60c)


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I'm pretty sure Diablo is NOT optimized for SLI/CF at all. But really even a single 460 could probably max it so it's not really worth bothering imo...


----------



## .theMetal

I'll check again tonight and see if they are both running and get back to you on that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Diablo is NOT optimized for SLI/CF at all. But really even a single 460 could probably max it so it's not really worth bothering imo...


I have to run at 1920x1200 to get smooth gameplay on my 6970.


----------



## nycste

i am still having a hard time or impossible time figuring out where my toon did her last quest before i joined my buddies who were higher level then me. im pretty sure i runined all my stuff inbtw? i only have 1 quest i dont get it and its the last one i did with my buddy...

do i literally have to write the last thing i remember down im redoing the cathedral just to see if i can retrace my steps bec i barely remember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I know they are both cranking because they both got to gaming temp ( ~60c)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I have to run at 1920x1200 to get smooth gameplay on my 6970.


FYI my single 460gtx runs maxed out at 1920x1200 or whatever im at


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> i am still having a hard time or impossible time figuring out where my toon did her last quest before i joined my buddies who were higher level then me. im pretty sure i runined all my stuff inbtw? i only have 1 quest i dont get it and its the last one i did with my buddy...
> do i literally have to write the last thing i remember down im redoing the cathedral just to see if i can retrace my steps bec i barely remember


If you go out the game and before you start a new game you can select the quest on change quest.... so select the last one available and thats where you probably where


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Are the servers working today?? I would assume they are as post count isn't super high, but....


I've been playing since I woke up about 5 hours ago with no problem.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> If you go out the game and before you start a new game you can select the quest on change quest.... so select the last one available and thats where you probably where


you might be right i actually havent tried it yet but i could of sworn that is where i left off with my buddies quest aka not really mine because technically i am way behind and skipped past the first main boss to play with them

ill find out in 6hours when i get home i still think its kinda confusing to be honest. so used to a mulitple quest log and D3 so far has only 1 quest at a time as far as i can tell at lv 10


----------



## Faded

anyone concerned with the hardware requirements really shouldn't be... any halfway decent mid-range card is going to be able to max this game out.


----------



## anubis1127

Anybody try running this on Intel HD3000 graphics? I'm curious if it'll run on the wifey's laptop, i5-2410m w/ HD3000.


----------



## fivestring

Yes Intel HD 3000 was on the supported supported list.

And I've been running my 5770's in xfire and had no problems... To answer the question above


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fivestring*
> 
> Yes Intel HD 3000 was on the supported supported list.
> And I've been running my 5770's in xfire and had no problems... To answer the question above


Cool, I might have to give it a go on her laptop tonight, my gaming rig is busy folding for CC.


----------



## nycste

Normal, Nightmare, Hell, Inferno

can anyone break down exactly how you access each mode all i know is that inferno is made for lv 60 heroes to start at end game content.

i am watching some play a nightmare mode and they die often so i must be confusing these game modes with hardcore because if you die in HC arent you done?


----------



## ryanrenolds08

I am really enjoying Diablo now that they have gotten the server issues figured out but does anyone else feel like they are playing a cartoony' Titan Quest ?? The only thing I am disappointed by are the visuals to be honest. I just fired up Titan Quest for giggles and it looks better and is 5 years old....


----------



## Sir Cumference

So servers have been up all of this morning and afternoon, specifically for US?

I mean im just chuckling at all the people complaining about release day server issues and then the following day servers are cool.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I am really enjoying Diablo now that they have gotten the server issues figured out but does anyone else feel like they are playing a cartoony' Titan Quest ?? The only thing I am disappointed by are the visuals to be honest. I just fired up Titan Quest for giggles and it looks better and is 5 years old....


First, I would just like to say that your performance in Just Friends was great. If you feel like the game feels cartoony my suggestion would be to fire up torchlight and play that for an hour or two. Than D3 will feel a lot better.

Don't get me wrong I loved torchlight.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I have to run at 1920x1200 to get smooth gameplay on my 6970.


Most people will be 1080...









I won't upgrade from 1080 untill I can have 2560x1440 and 120 hz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Normal, Nightmare, Hell, Inferno
> can anyone break down exactly how you access each mode all i know is that inferno is made for lv 60 heroes to start at end game content.
> i am watching some play a nightmare mode and they die often so i must be confusing these game modes with hardcore because if you die in HC arent you done?


Alright. There are two modes. Hardcore, and "normal". In hardcore if you die, that's it, game over and your character is lost. In a regular game (this applies to HC as well) you start out in normal and must beat the game to progress to nightmare. Nightmare will have harder monsters with better abilities, but will also drop an entirely new line of gear. Act 1 will drop gear that is viable to people woh have beaten the game in normal. Then once you beat nightmare you go to hell. once again everything is made much more difficult and the drops get more impressive. Then after hell everything hits the fan and is nearly impossible in inferno. Act 1 will have an entire set of gear you pretty much HAVE to find to even be able to attempt act 2 of inferno. Same with every other act, there is an entire set of gear that will make the next act possible. Regular monsters in inferno will have 100k hp easily vs act 1 mobs have usually anywhere between 30-300.

People say "oh he beat the game in 8 hours" OK, well he is probably level 40 and hasn't even touched nightmare yet. To really beat the game in most peoples opinion familiar with Diablo will be completing act 4 of inferno which is from everyone's point of view. Pretty dang impossible.

Even getting through hell was quite difficult for most people in Diablo 2 that weren't serious about it. in reality this game has hundreds of hours of content in just a single play-through from normal act 1 to inferno act 4.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> in reality this game has hundreds of hours of content in just a single play-through from normal act 1 to inferno act 4.


not to mention doing it with all 5 characters


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> not to mention doing it with all 5 characters


Exactly. I will almost guarantee you it will take months upon months for someone to have beaten every difficulty with all 5 characters.


----------



## Exostenza

I am having a lot of fun playing this game with my buddies, but coming from just playing Torchlight this game is REALLY simplistic. Not a bad thing per-say... just was not expecting it to be so simplistic and uninvolved as I thought that was left for the console crowd.

I find it a little strange how they have completely wiped out building stats every level and I am in over 10 hours and have seen nothing other than intelligence that adds resistance... no specific resistances. Really a step back in terms of mechanics. It feels like going from San Andreas to GTA V - still fun, but not as in depth as previous iterations or even just previous ARPGs I have played in general.

Tons of fun though.

Think I am a bit more stoked for Torchlight 2 now.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Most people will be 1080...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't upgrade from 1080 untill I can have 2560x1440 and 120 hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. There are two modes. Hardcore, and "normal". In hardcore if you die, that's it, game over and your character is lost. In a regular game (this applies to HC as well) you start out in normal and must beat the game to progress to nightmare. Nightmare will have harder monsters with better abilities, but will also drop an entirely new line of gear. Act 1 will drop gear that is viable to people woh have beaten the game in normal. Then once you beat nightmare you go to hell. once again everything is made much more difficult and the drops get more impressive. Then after hell everything hits the fan and is nearly impossible in inferno. Act 1 will have an entire set of gear you pretty much HAVE to find to even be able to attempt act 2 of inferno. Same with every other act, there is an entire set of gear that will make the next act possible. Regular monsters in inferno will have 100k hp easily vs act 1 mobs have usually anywhere between 30-300.
> People say "oh he beat the game in 8 hours" OK, well he is probably level 40 and hasn't even touched nightmare yet. To really beat the game in most peoples opinion familiar with Diablo will be completing act 4 of inferno which is from everyone's point of view. Pretty dang impossible.
> Even getting through hell was quite difficult for most people in Diablo 2 that weren't serious about it. in reality this game has hundreds of hours of content in just a single play-through from normal act 1 to inferno act 4.


wow ok thanks for that explan

guess i gotta beat the game first heh then get into hardcore

does blacksmithing share with each of your heroes or each one needs to spend gold to increase their level?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> you might be right i actually havent tried it yet but i could of sworn that is where i left off with my buddies quest aka not really mine because technically i am way behind and skipped past the first main boss to play with them
> ill find out in 6hours when i get home i still think its kinda confusing to be honest. so used to a mulitple quest log and D3 so far has only 1 quest at a time as far as i can tell at lv 10


Blizzard did this (in my mind) to allow friends to play with each other, even if you are horrible under-leveled. Personally I like this approach haha.
You are going to get 1-hit KO-ed if you step into Act2, so I wouldn't do it until you're closer to 20's.

As a general guide, lvl10 is around Skeleton King, so choose the quest that is directly after it.

*Yes Blacksmith upgrades are applied across all your characters.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Anybody try running this on Intel HD3000 graphics? I'm curious if it'll run on the wifey's laptop, i5-2410m w/ HD3000.


here's the official UN-supported list
http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-unsupported-video-card-list

if it's not there, then it means your card is compatible with the game


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Blizzard did this (in my mind) to allow friends to play with each other, even if you are horrible under-leveled. Personally I like this approach haha.
> You are going to get 1-hit KO-ed if you step into Act2, so I wouldn't do it until you're closer to 20's.
> As a general guide, lvl10 is around Skeleton King, so choose the quest that is directly after it.
> *Yes Blacksmith upgrades are applied across all your characters.


ok thanks this is great news so i can spend all my gold leveling up blacksmithing and knowing it helps all my heroes nice! I hope this means for hardcore and harder modes too right?

yea i skipped skeleton king and want to go back and do the dungeons leading up to hiim which is why i am confused because i have no idea where he is so i just restarted the cathedrals lol and am currently on level 4 i believe. Where as my quest line is 4-6 tabs down i do not recall the name of it.

Wish there was a D3 armory heh so you can check your stats and stuff outside the game its the least they could do!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I am having a lot of fun playing this game with my buddies, but coming from just playing Torchlight this game is REALLY simplistic. Not a bad thing per-say... just was not expecting it to be so simplistic and uninvolved as I thought that was left for the console crowd.
> I find it a little strange how they have completely wiped out building stats every level and I am in over 10 hours and have seen nothing other than intelligence that adds resistance... no specific resistances. Really a step back in terms of mechanics. It feels like going from San Andreas to GTA V - still fun, but not as in depth as previous iterations or even just previous ARPGs I have played in general.
> Tons of fun though.
> Think I am a bit more stoked for Torchlight 2 now.


Make sure to turn on your advanced tool-tips in the game-play menu. Also, resistance won't come into factor as much until nightmare and harder difficulties. In hell some monsters will feel like a ice spell does absolutely nothing to them. I would expect everything to get MUCH more difficult as you progress. Normal is for very casual players, but still must be completed to progress.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> ok thanks this is great news so i can spend all my gold leveling up blacksmithing and knowing it helps all my heroes nice! I hope this means for hardcore and harder modes too right?
> yea i skipped skeleton king and want to go back and do the dungeons leading up to hiim which is why i am confused because i have no idea where he is so i just restarted the cathedrals lol and am currently on level 4 i believe. Where as my quest line is 4-6 tabs down i do not recall the name of it.
> Wish there was a D3 armory heh so you can check your stats and stuff outside the game its the least they could do!


An armory is going to be added shortly. Or so I've heard.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Exactly. I will almost guarantee you it will take months upon months for someone to have beaten every difficulty with all 5 characters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> not to mention doing it with all 5 characters


I know i'll be playing all 5 classes until level 99, to collect all the best gears, i did the same with D2 and D1

in order of personal Favouritism:

- Mage (aka Wizard)
- Amazon (aka Demon Hunter)
- Monk (replaced old Assassin)
- Barbarian (same as always)
- Witch Doctor (replaced old Necromancer)


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Wish there was a D3 armory heh so you can check your stats and stuff outside the game its the least they could do!


http://www.gamezone.com/products/diablo-iii/news/diablo-3-character-profiles-coming-soon

"Shortly after the launch of Diablo 3, Blizzard will be adding a new Character Profiles feature the game's official website allowing you to review all of your character information, share it with others, and check out the accomplishments of others playing the game."


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I know i'll be playing all 5 classes until level 99, to collect all the best gears, i did the same with D2 and D1
> in order of personal Favouritism:
> - Mage (aka Wizard)
> - Amazon (aka Demon Hunter)
> - Monk (replaced old Assassin)
> - Barbarian (same as always)
> - Witch Doctor (replaced old Necromancer)


Hate to let you down, but 60 is the level cap, not 99.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I would check your GPU usage, I had thought that they hadn't implemented SLI or CFX yet.
> My 7970 @ 1.1 GHz is doing around 150-180 fps 1920x1080 with everything maxed.


i'm playing on Eyefinity 6, and my 2nd card doesn't even kick up, everything maxed, running smooth like butter


----------



## JAM3S121

level 34 on nightmareee


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Hate to let you down, but 60 is the level cap, not 99.










still got my mind wrap around the old D2

seems like they are doing this to get us ready to buy the Expansion Pack for D3 a la D2 and WOW

WOW also had a level cap, until the new expansion set was released


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> Do you notice those bezels much while playing? Just looking at that set-up I am put off the idea of gaming with those screens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not hating at all, just wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> See now...that'd be cool but I just couldn't do the six monitors with those bezels. We need bezel-less monitors now, damn it!


after you adjust the screen with the Bezel compensation it's not "annoying" at all

either you get used to them, or they just fade into the game

in FPS it actually works pretty damn well because the Target (crosshair) is always sitting exact right in the centre of the upper bezel, so you actually use the bezel as a chrosshair, it makes it so much easier to aim









in Racing games they just seems like part of the car frame windows

in RTS games. it makes it easier to differentiate calculate your area of attack / defence

in RPG games, they just get blurred into the background

it's all in your mind how useful, or how annoying it gets in your way.


----------



## Stuuut

Secret pony and unicorn level.... how awesome










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Secret pony and unicorn level.... how awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no effing way, is that for real? i think it's just modded graphics to look like that

did they really included a "Cow level" ?









well in this case it's "My little Pony level"


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> no Fking way, is that for real? or just modded graphics to look like that?
> they really included a "Cow level" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well in this case it's "My little Pony level"


Yes thats real

Everybody was whining when first screen shots come out that it was too bright and cartoony and stuff so they added unicorns pony's and rainbows








Blizzard trolling the community = win

EDIT:
And i guess this is also a troll to torchlight 2 graphics


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Secret pony and unicorn level.... how awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TROLLOLOLOLOL hahaha I'm very pleased that I now get to kill my little pony and bask in the delight of making fun of people who watch it. (in reality I don't have any beef if you do watch it, I just can't believe they actually did that.)

now THIS is why I love Blizzard.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> TROLLOLOLOLOL hahaha I'm very pleased that I now get to kill my little pony and bask in the delight of making fun of people who watch it. (in reality I don't have any beef if you do watch it, I just can't believe they actually did that.)
> now THIS is why I love Blizzard.


aye!









same reason why i stay loyal to Blizzard games, they always have those LMAO twisted humours build into its games


----------



## c0ld

@Work wishing I was playing









Sigh 4hrs 20min to go, havent played much only lvl 12 on the 15th played from 12-6AM then got up at 10AM servers werent working wento to school got back and went to the movies. Went to sleep cause I have work today. Should have stayed and play after class, damn you social life >









Off tomorrow and no class, I see playing all night till the morning


----------



## calavera

So you have to buy the parts for the unicorn level? I saw the bell being sold by a merchant for 100k gold in act2.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got my mind wrap around the old D2
> seems like they are doing this to get us ready to buy the Expansion Pack for D3 a la D2 and WOW
> WOW also had a level cap, until the new expansion set was released


They won't increase level cap in expansions, but they will probably add new class(es).

Inferno is meant to always be challenging/near impossible.


----------



## iscariot

Played this for a while last night. Only got to level 5 Wiz and just found Deckard Cain. Some nice changes since I last played the Beta. All in all Im very happy with it. Very Diablo to me and the graphics all that bad. All in all very happy with my $70 purchase money well spent.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> level 34 on nightmareee


Damn you're up there, I'm casually playing and only at 20 normal haha. Taking long breaks in between.

I'm loving the crafting system and aunction house. Selling all my crafted items on aunction and getting gold!

And amazing loot, gets you changing equipment all the time instead of using the same ones forever

Great game so far. And the Tyrael scene was so damn awesome


----------



## .theMetal

this thread got quiet, servers must be up


----------



## Emitz989

If anyone has had / is having problems with Error 12 - I think I just found a solution..









I just changed my Battle.net account password and was THEN able to access European servers - no more &^%&^$ error 12.

Before this, on my old password, I was only able to access The Americas & Asia - weird when I purchased a UK hard copy?? Joined my mates and really loving the multi-player!

I give the game 5*

Anyway, I hope this helps someone


----------



## Norlig

How do I send items from character to character?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> How do I send items from character to character?


Your stash is shared between them.

Access the stash in any of the Acts' starting towns.


----------



## UZ7

Started yesterday afternoon + server bugs ended up getting to lvl 16, started again this morning (slept through server downtime







) beat game and now on nightmare lvl 32. Rare items dropping like they were the new blues but cant wait to start seeing legendaries







.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Started yesterday afternoon + server bugs ended up getting to lvl 16, started again this morning (slept through server downtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) beat game and now on nightmare lvl 32. Rare items dropping like they were the new blues but cant wait to start seeing legendaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I can't wait until higher levels and seeing all the great loot


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Yeah I can't wait until higher levels and seeing all the great loot


Speaking of which, anyone know what level/difficulty legendary items start dropping?


----------



## calavera

I just got disconnected in the middle of a game so I reconnect and what does it tell me? Servers are full....so I got kicked so someone else can play. lol Blizzard logic.


----------



## sammkv

Someone at blizzard pushing the server shutdown button too much


----------



## rusky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Speaking of which, anyone know what level/difficulty legendary items start dropping?


All difficulties. My buddy got a legendary drop on normal in act 1.

Just started nightmare today, currently playing a level 33 Demon Hunter. After finishing normal I would have to say that my expectations have been met completely! This game is great









rusky#1515 is anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Ubeermench

I Love my wizard!!! Break time til server restart is done.


----------



## Sir Cumference

I've put in about 5-10 hours so far, and other than a little lag (which couldve been on my end) here and there, I've had ZERO issues.

So far so good


----------



## StaticFX

AAAUGGHH!!! i was at the butcher.... with maybe 3 or 4 hits left to kill him and poof... servers shut down. SO BUMMED!!! lol


----------



## S2kphile

Seriously again server not working! ***!


----------



## Droopz

haha


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1*
> 
> All difficulties. My buddy got a legendary drop on normal in act 1.
> Just started nightmare today, currently playing a level 33 Demon Hunter. After finishing normal I would have to say that my expectations have been met completely! This game is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rusky#1515 is anyone wants to join me.


really? thats cool I've only seen one legendary drop and it was in nm "undisputed champion" barb belt lol, yea awesome name. and the belt is really good too.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> I Love my wizard!!! Break time til server restart is done.


Is there a status thread or something at the B.net website? Just got kicked out and cannot find any info.


----------



## Droopz

Servers are restarting. There would have been text in your chat window counting down.


----------



## waylo88

I got a legendary chest-piece on my DH in Normal on like Act 3. My friend got a legendary Monk helm an Act later. About to finish Nightmare Act 1 and havent found anymore legendary items.


----------



## Ubeermench

In the chat it had a countdown saying server restart in 15mins

Server Status: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/status


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> this thread got quiet, servers must be up


give blizzard a few hours, they'll turn it off again


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Servers are restarting. There would have been text in your chat window counting down.


Oh, was there? I didn't catch that. Will have to try to pay attention next time, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> In the chat it had a countdown saying server restart in 15mins
> Server Status: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/status


Thanks for that, will keep an eye on it. Is there a forum thread somewhere giving updates like there was yesterday?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> He just some terms mixed up and then realized it.
> I've heard fairly mixed reports from both SLi and crossfire users. Some people have problems (second card not doing anything) and some don't seem to have any. It's an awesome game though, I don't think you'll regret buying it.


I thought when he said sli.. he meant tri monitors


----------



## StaticFX

yeah .. 2 mins! bahh... why restart now? why not at 4 am??


----------



## Rebelord

Works great for me in crossfire. But as I stated in my other posts, keeps my 4890s pegged at 100% gpu usage with only 500-800mb vram used. But hey, maxed out 100+ fps. On video cards from 2008. Not complaining here. (Just noisy. )


----------



## l337sft

Unfortunately we've had a few delays in bringing the #D3 servers back online. No ETA yet, please stay tuned. http://bit.ly/KR1V29


----------



## Nethermir

lol no eta when the servers will be back fffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Oh, was there? I didn't catch that. Will have to try to pay attention next time, thanks.
> Thanks for that, will keep an eye on it. Is there a forum thread somewhere giving updates like there was yesterday?


They will sticky an update in General Discussion

Current Thread: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149006267


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Unfortunately we've had a few delays in bringing the #D3 servers back online. No ETA yet, please stay tuned.


https://twitter.com/#!/BlizzardCS

How do people copy twitter posts so they look all pretty etc?


----------



## meckert15834

shame the servers are down. been busy with work and odds and ends all day. just say down to play and Error 37









cant complain tho. im sure there servers are taking a huge hit with everyone playing. they will get things worked out.


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> yeah .. 2 mins! bahh... why restart now? why not at 4 am??


It is always 4 am somewhere


----------



## Zulli85

Looks like the servers are back up, I just got back in.


----------



## meckert15834

im in!!


----------



## StaticFX

you are in.. even though the server status page says they are down? nice....


----------



## l337sft

Just got back in. Nice


----------



## Nethermir

but it's stuttering for me


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> but it's stuttering for me


I've noticed the game runs way smoother with v sync enabled


----------



## Bobotheklown

Anyone else's latecy terrible today?

Getting bad chops here.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Finished normal about 3 hours ago.

Interesting final fight. Has room to be very difficult but I felt it was somewhat.....wanting, if you get my meaning.

Maybe it's just me remembering D2 _spoiler censored_ being a much harder fight. Hopefully it gets more interesting in Nightmare/Hell.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Anyone else's latecy terrible today?
> Getting bad chops here.


I have been yeah. It has been in the green for the most part (the bar to the right of the menu button) but it has been spiking to the yellow quite a bit. It even went red and hit 1400 ping once. Its all good though, latency isn't as important as other games. Just glad to be playing.


----------



## Foxrun

Anyone have trouble with Unknown Depths quest where you constantly get disconnected in that dungeon? I cant more forward in the game, 3-10minutes in that place always disconnects me. Tried 11 times so far =(


----------



## goodtobeking

Got my copy finally. Not the CE copy I was wanting but oh well.

I am trying to install it and I am stuck at the install screen. Its been stuck at 1% for about 15 minutes and I was wanting to get a little game time before I crash. Is it normal for the install to take an ungodly long time??

I already restarted it twice, still wont go past 1%


----------



## HardwareDecoder

you got a disc copy? try copying all the files off the disc and running the install from hd? if you can't copy the files maybe it's a bad disc? idk just thinking anyway good luck.

you could also just put your cd key on battle.net and register the game then dl the digital copy if i'm not mistaken which I might be but it's late and i've been playing all day so my brain is a bit fried.


----------



## 179232

Regarding the Wizard class, is there any point at all to using a staff? The weapon damage sucks. I constantly find myself using one-handed axes and javelins with much better attack range's than staves.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Regarding the Wizard class, is there any point at all to using a staff? The weapon damage sucks. I constantly find myself using one-handed axes and javelins with much better attack range's than staves.


you'r missing the whole point of using a Mage

you are supposed to do skills & magic not melee


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Anyone else's latecy terrible today?
> Getting bad chops here.


no latency issue for me, however those damn random 3007 errors are really starting to thick me off


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you'r missing the whole point of using a Mage
> you are supposed to do skills & magic not melee


You can't even use melee with a mage to begin with, just the magic skills you are given


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Regarding the Wizard class, is there any point at all to using a staff? The weapon damage sucks. I constantly find myself using one-handed axes and javelins with much better attack range's than staves.


At the lower levels, it seems like one handed axes and such are the way to go for almost any class.

It's weird.


----------



## Zulli85

Completed normal. I enjoyed the story a lot but I felt like the game got easier in the third and fourth acts. Yes obviously it is normal but it literally got easier. Probably because I was crafting and trying to get the best gear I could. Now I only wish it was earlier, I can't believe it's 3AM. Off to bed before I begin nightmare tomorrow.

Oh and now I feel like I can actually look at the internet and not be fearful of spoilers.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Completed normal. I enjoyed the story a lot but I felt like the game got easier in the third and fourth acts. Yes obviously it is normal but it literally got easier. Probably because I was crafting and trying to get the best gear I could. Now I only wish it was earlier, I can't believe it's 3AM. Off to bed before I begin nightmare tomorrow.
> Oh and now I feel like I can actually look at the internet and not be fearful of spoilers.


Oh yeah definitely a big difference, I'm lvl 42 wizard now (lol everyone was surprised since i was lvl 16 last night) and they have ton of HP lol and this is when gems start getting important to squeeze out more from you gear. If you have good gear everything should go out fine.


----------



## mjpd1983

Can someone please answer this co-op question for me?

How does it work if say a level 5 wants to play with a level 20? Who joins whos game? if the level 5 joins the level 20's game, isn't he going to be seeing parts of the quest he hasn't even reached? or can the more experienced player only join the game of the lower leveled person?


----------



## l337sft

So I haven't really read up on it all that much so it's not making a lot of sense, but why would you wanna use the real money AH when you can just get it all for free anyway?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> So I haven't really read up on it all that much so it's not making a lot of sense, but why would you wanna use the real money AH when you can just get it all for free anyway?


Rare, hard to get drops, but RMHA does not go live till may 22.
Only lvl 16 act 2 solo, but so far love it, been playing Blizz games from the beginning and IMOP they have made another smash title!


----------



## Csokis

D3 topic
Quote:


> *SCHEDULED MAINTENANCE - 05/17/2012*
> 
> We will be performing maintenance on Thursday, May 17th. Maintenance will begin at 5:00 AM PDT and conclude at approximately 7:00 AM PDT. During this time, servers and many web services will be unavailable.
> Thank you for your patience.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> D3 topic
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *SCHEDULED MAINTENANCE - 05/17/2012*
> We will be performing maintenance on Thursday, May 17th. Maintenance will begin at 5:00 AM PDT and conclude at approximately 7:00 AM PDT. During this time, servers and many web services will be unavailable.
> Thank you for your patience.
Click to expand...

At least there is warning this time.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Can someone please answer this co-op question for me?
> How does it work if say a level 5 wants to play with a level 20? Who joins whos game? if the level 5 joins the level 20's game, isn't he going to be seeing parts of the quest he hasn't even reached? or can the more experienced player only join the game of the lower leveled person?


Anyone?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Anyone?


man if it work both ways it might prove to be VERY useful to catch up on lv after the first playthrough (so no more spoilers and stuff)


----------



## DevilDriver

Havent tried it yet but I'm going to guess higher level joins lower level games.
What I have found out playing solo is my blacksmith is still the same level I've trained him to with the second toon I made as it is with the first toon I made so some things span across all toons.

Now if only I could transfer items from one toon to another.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Havent tried it yet but I'm going to guess higher level joins lower level games.
> What I have found out playing solo is my blacksmith is still the same level I've trained him to with the second toon I made as it is with the first toon I made so some things span across all toons.
> Now if only I could transfer items from one toon to another.


Isn't the stash shared?


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Isn't the stash shared?


Yes the stash is shared between your characters. So far they have not implemented item mailboxes to send to other Battletags but I'm sure at some point they will.


----------



## calavera

I'm kind of glad they're doing maintenance right now because I couldn't find the right moment to actually stop playing. Off to bed


----------



## Jinny1

It's always the american servers that are down for maintenance


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Should I get this? I am debating...


----------



## StaticFX

why not try it to see if you like it? anyone who bought it has multiple guest codes that let you play a bit.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> why not try it to see if you like it? anyone who bought it has multiple guest codes that let you play a bit.


Yea I have tried lol. Too many people jumping in those freebie threads.


----------



## kiznilian

LVL 8 HC character. Scary playing with all the server hiccups.... Especially since I am a barb and in the mix between baddies a lot.


----------



## .theMetal

check this out if you haven't









http://www.overclock.net/t/1254785/dwood-pc-es-diablo-3-themed-build-hardcore-mode-done-pics-build-log-in-the-werks/50#post_17258213

these guys did a great job.


----------



## Sainesk

anyone who's got the game, can you view the achievements list? any chance of naming what hardcore ones there are? (or just a few if there's too many). I have to go to the post later today to pick up my CE...


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, just a random noob question. Are there any disadvantages for having a follower? For example: Shared XP (therefore less xp for main hero) and other things.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, just a random noob question. Are there any disadvantages for having a follower? For example: Shared XP (therefore less xp for main hero) and other things.


It seems like the follower works like a merc in diablo II did. Essentially you're still playing by yourself, as far as the game is concerned.


----------



## Geemaa

Is there any way to get your inventory larger?


----------



## LuczOr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa*
> 
> Is there any way to get your inventory larger?


I dunno about inventory, but you can buy more slots for your stash


----------



## mav451

Yeah I don't see inventory space changing.
I've been rethinking my strategy. I think this early in the going, it may be easier to stack GF. Because unless you are planning to augment your cash flow by selling via gold-AH, it's quicker to get a ton of gold and find good deals in the auction house to fill out your gear. Once you get to Hell or beyond, you really stack the MF. Not that there's anything wrong with MF this early (better boss/mob drops)...but it may make sense at this stage I think.


----------



## Nethermir




----------



## kevindd992002

What really is the use of the mark of valor sigils that I've made? I can't even see them while playing.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What really is the use of the mark of valor sigils that I've made? I can't even see them while playing.


Lol you can zoom into the sigils when relaxing in town. I'm sure someone will take a look.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Can someone please answer this co-op question for me?
> How does it work if say a level 5 wants to play with a level 20? Who joins whos game? if the level 5 joins the level 20's game, isn't he going to be seeing parts of the quest he hasn't even reached? or can the more experienced player only join the game of the lower leveled person?


I joined up with my second char (level 6 DH) into my friend's game who was almost at the end of Act 1, it puts you on whatever quest he is on, so if the lower level person is concerned about spoilers then the higher level should join into their game. However, the high level char will blow through all the mobs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, just a random noob question. Are there any disadvantages for having a follower? For example: Shared XP (therefore less xp for main hero) and other things.


No disadvantages, unless when you're on a barb like me and want all the mobs on you so you can aoe the crap out of them


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I joined up with my second char (level 6 DH) into my friend's game who was almost at the end of Act 1, it puts you on whatever quest he is on, so if the lower level person is concerned about spoilers then the higher level should join into their game. However, the high level char will blow through all the mobs.
> No disadvantages, unless when you're on a barb like me and want all the mobs on you so you can aoe the crap out of them


Well, from what I have noticed. There isn't really a class that lacks AOE... That being said I use the Templar for support on my Monk at the moment since he has the most survivability help. Between his healing and mine it is VERY hard to go down.


----------



## maple_leafs182

got to lvl 39 and act 2 nightmare in 2 days as a wizard. Gonna take a break today and let my friends catch up to me...

To all the wizards out there, what skills do you use.

I got a nice combo going that I like

Teleport - Safe Passage
Diamond Skin - Crystal Shell
Magic Weapon - Force Weapon
Energy Shield - Absortion

Spectral Blade - Deep Cuts
Shock Pulse - Piecing Orb

I never run out of arcane power with this and it is good for long distance and close range. The only troubles I had with this build is those stupid wasps in Act II that love to fly away.


----------



## zoodecks

Zooie here.... i'm lookin for someone to play with tonight anyone interested?

I'm a lvl 42 Barbarian in nightmare mode act 2 any takers?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> Zooie here.... i'm lookin for someone to play with tonight anyone interested?
> I'm a lvl 42 Barbarian in nightmare mode act 2 any takers?


Ugh, wish I had time to play. I'm still in normal


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ugh, wish I had time to play. I'm still in normal


I feel ya dude. I might pull an all nighter Friday


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> anyone who's got the game, can you view the achievements list? any chance of naming what hardcore ones there are? (or just a few if there's too many). I have to go to the post later today to pick up my CE...


I haven't really looked at them but I know one of them is "Beat hardcore on inferno" haha. Good luck with that. There was an article at inc gamers explaining that there were only like 200 people playing hardcore or something like that. Here it is. This was as of yesterday at some point.

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/are-you-hardcore-apparently-not

Also Blizzard wrote an apology to the players in regards to the server issues.
Quote:


> Diablo Players:
> We'd like to extend a very sincere thank you to everyone who joined the global Diablo III launch celebrations this week, as well as to everyone who was ready to jump into Sanctuary the moment the game went live.
> 
> To that end, we'd also like to say that we've been humbled by your enthusiasm - and we sincerely regret that your crusade to bring down the Lord of Terror was thwarted not by mobs of demons, but by mortal infrastructure. As many of you are aware, technical issues occurring within hours after the game's launch led to players experiencing error messages and difficulty logging in. These issues cropped up again last night for the Americas and Europe servers. Despite very aggressive projections, our preparations for the launch of the game did not go far enough.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/open-letter-from-blizzard-on-the-problematic-launch

More at the links.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I may or may not play a ridiculous amount tonight. after I get back from class at ~7:40 tonight I am officially on vacation and only have to leave my house at 5 am tomorrow morning to make sure to catch my flight. So, the question the begs to be answered... play 9 hours and sleep on the plane... or try to get some rest in...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I haven't really looked at them but I know one of them is "Beat hardcore on inferno" haha. Good luck with that. There was an article at inc gamers explaining that there were only like 200 people playing hardcore or something like that. Here it is. This was as of yesterday at some point.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/are-you-hardcore-apparently-not
> Also Blizzard wrote an apology to the players in regards to the server issues.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/open-letter-from-blizzard-on-the-problematic-launch
> More at the links.


Well, 200 hardcore public games, right? If I was playing hardcore, I wouldn't allow strangers to play with me, just sayin'.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well, 200 hardcore public games, right? If I was playing hardcore, I wouldn't allow strangers to play with me, just sayin'.


I suppose you're right but still, only 200?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Also Blizzard wrote an apology to the players in regards to the server issues.
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/open-letter-from-blizzard-on-the-problematic-launch
> More at the links.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I suppose you're right but still, only 200?


I'm not too surprised. I loved hardcore in diablo 2, but I'm not playing it until I know what the hell I'm doing. If you get cornered by too many monsters in act1, you can and will die.

I'm tempted to play it anyways though







. So much more exciting.


----------



## nycste

hardcore does not actually change difficulty right its more a rule set... aka u die u die you leave items behind but if ur solo it dont matter kinda thing right


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not too surprised. I loved hardcore in diablo 2, but I'm not playing it until I know what the hell I'm doing. If you get cornered by too many monsters in act1, you can and will die.
> I'm tempted to play it anyways though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So much more exciting.


Yeah I hear ya. I died probably a dozen times or so going through normal, most of which came in act 2. The game actually got easier for me in the third and fourth acts but that is mostly because I was crafting as much as I could and I think I was a bit overleveled. I also have an overly-aggressive play style which got me killed a few times.







I'll try hardcore eventually..I think.

Edit -

I think the hardest part of hardcore is that you can't press escape and then click "save and leave game" if you are about to die. In DIII when you hit leave game you go back into your game and then there is that 10 second timer that ticks down. They must have added that just for this reason.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> hardcore does not actually change difficulty right its more a rule set... aka u die u die you leave items behind but if ur solo it dont matter kinda thing right


In hardcore if you die, your character is immediately deleted off the server. Any items you were wearing are of course lost, as well as anything in your inventory.

Otherwise the game is the same. Not being able to die even once changes your play style though, you have to always be ready for the worst possible monster spawn, not the most common.

(edit) About the timer... I think you can bypass the 10 seconds if you click exit game, then exit now. Not as quick as D2'a save and exit, but still better then 10 secs.


----------



## StaticFX

it so far seems that crafting is a waste? should i just keep leveling up the smith? and where do you get all the stuff for crafting?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In hardcore if you die, your character is immediately deleted off the server. Any items you were wearing are of course lost, as well as anything in your inventory.
> Otherwise the game is the same. Not being able to die even once changes your play style though, you have to always be ready for the worst possible monster spawn, not the most common.


Man, that freaking Frozen affix is just brutal. There's no way one could beat hardcore with that thing


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> it so far seems that crafting is a waste? should i just keep leveling up the smith? and where do you get all the stuff for crafting?


I've found this to be the case as well. I rarely use crafting, but he's currently maxed anyways, because I will want to eventually I assume


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In hardcore if you die, your character is immediately deleted off the server. Any items you were wearing are of course lost, as well as anything in your inventory.
> Otherwise the game is the same. Not being able to die even once changes your play style though, you have to always be ready for the worst possible monster spawn, not the most common.
> (edit) About the timer... I think you can bypass the 10 seconds if you click exit game, then exit now. Not as quick as D2'a save and exit, but still better then 10 secs.


Ah, I didn't think of the exit button. Good point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> it so far seems that crafting is a waste? should i just keep leveling up the smith? and where do you get all the stuff for crafting?


I found crafting to be very, very useful actually. I upgraded him as much as you could in normal, which is level 4, and was able to get a couple of seriously strong (for normal) axes with sockets for my barb. IIRC the axes had 41 dps, a big bonus to strength which gives the barb damage, and on top of that I put rubies in the sockets for even more damage. I breezed through the rest of normal at that point and I was also crafting other items for my barb.

You get crafting materials by using the blacksmith to salvage magical and rare (blue and yellow) items. Throughout normal you will get subtle essences and those teeth things via salvaging. I forget the proper name of the teeth, hope this helps!


----------



## Sainesk

yay my SC2 portraits just arrived *throws away everything else...*

(jk







)


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> yay my SC2 portraits just arrived *throws away everything else...*


just on that same though...

i can't figure out how to enable those portrait in SC2


----------



## Nethermir

i havent felt the need to craft stuff yet in normal mode because so far, my loots are taking care of me very well (almost all of my gears are the yellowish rares, save for two items). im trying to save stuff/money to use once i get to higher difficulty level.

and i think im the slowest player here, i am still in act 2 after 2 days of playing. i keep going back and forth on different fields just to kill stuff lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i havent felt the need to craft stuff yet in normal mode because so far, my loots are taking care of me very well (almost all of my gears are the yellowish rares, save for two items). im trying to save stuff/money to use once i get to higher difficulty level.
> and i think im the slowest player here, i am still in act 2 after 2 days of playing. i keep going back and forth on different fields just to kill stuff lol.


I'm still in act 1.









My gear hasn't been as nice, I've only found 1 rare pants and a rare ring so far. I had to buy a bow, otherwise I would've been totally screwed with crap damage. That's the downside of the demon hunter I guess... most of the other classes can get by with any decent weapon they find, while I have to have a bow, and any other weapons are useless. Even then, the bow I bought is starting to fall behind. I found a superior white bow that was doing just barely lower DPS lol.


----------



## StaticFX

im a demon hunter as well - act 2. level 17 (i think) - i have found many rare items - only purchased one crossbow... since been replaced with a drop. I have no non magical/rare items.

probably a total health globe bonus of 200 from the items. Still dying fairly often lol


----------



## LexDiamonds

I'm lvl12 wiz.. still in Act1 and the 2 or 3 pieces of armor I have crafted have far and away exceeded anything dropped in the game world thus far..


----------



## Bobotheklown

For my second char, I tried a demon hunter, and I'm not sure if I like it that much... Granted I only got to level 11.

Will probably re-roll a WD tonight, as I gotta wait for friends to play my main and finish the first game run through.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm still in act 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gear hasn't been as nice, I've only found 1 rare pants and a rare ring so far. I had to buy a bow, otherwise I would've been totally screwed with crap damage. That's the downside of the demon hunter I guess... most of the other classes can get by with any decent weapon they find, while I have to have a bow, and any other weapons are useless. Even then, the bow I bought is starting to fall behind. I found a superior white bow that was doing just barely lower DPS lol.


Yellows started dropping more and more for me as I progressed through normal. It felt like nearly half of every rare and champion pack were dropping rares by the end of normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> im a demon hunter as well - act 2. level 17 (i think) - i have found many rare items - only purchased one crossbow... since been replaced with a drop. I have no non magical/rare items.
> probably a total health globe bonus of 200 from the items. Still dying fairly often lol


Start crafting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I'm lvl12 wiz.. still in Act1 and the 2 or 3 pieces of armor I have crafted have far and away exceeded anything dropped in the game world thus far..


This was pretty much my experience too through much of normal. Although a boss in A4 dropped some sweet gloves that I threw on the auction house. I need to check on that when I logon. The blacksmith can start crafting rare items once you upgrade him to level 4 by the way.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Yellows started dropping more and more for me as I progressed through normal. It felt like nearly half of every rare and champion pack were dropping rares by the end of normal.
> Start crafting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was pretty much my experience too through much of normal. Although a boss in A4 dropped some sweet gloves that I threw on the auction house. I need to check on that when I logon. The blacksmith can start crafting rare items once you upgrade him to level 4 by the way.


Well once I get home I'm popping my new 670 in and going to see if I can get out of A1 then xD. Hopefully I find at least a magic version of these white bows I've been finding, that should give me enough damage to not have to farm.


----------



## 1rkrage

I rerolled Barbarian yesterday. like that a lot more than the WD I started with. maybe because of the face smashing gameplay









wanted to play Wizzard as i liked it a lot from Beta but my brother already rolled one so I'll save that for later after I get a main suited up.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well once I get home I'm popping my new 670 in and going to see if I can get out of A1 then xD. Hopefully I find at least a magic version of these white bows I've been finding, that should give me enough damage to not have to farm.


You're not using your sig rig? Seems strange to me to switch from a 6970 to a 670. Then again I don't exactly follow video cards closely.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You're not using your sig rig? Seems strange to me to switch from a 6970 to a 670. Then again I don't exactly follow video cards closely.


2560x1600 is the key here... I'm hoping to boost a 45-50 fps dip up to 60 to get everything smooth.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Lol you can zoom into the sigils when relaxing in town. I'm sure someone will take a look.


What do you exactly mean?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm still in act 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gear hasn't been as nice, I've only found 1 rare pants and a rare ring so far. I had to buy a bow, otherwise I would've been totally screwed with crap damage. That's the downside of the demon hunter I guess... most of the other classes can get by with any decent weapon they find, while I have to have a bow, and any other weapons are useless. Even then, the bow I bought is starting to fall behind. I found a superior white bow that was doing just barely lower DPS lol.


Don't forget to try to boost your dex when you can. My friend and I noticed that last night. He (playing a DH) was starting to do weak damage while my monk was mowing stuff down. Our weapons were about the same dps. Then I realized that I had about 100 more dex than him and that was giving me a large damage increase. After he got some more dex, he started killing as fast or a little faster than me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Don't forget to try to boost your dex when you can. My friend and I noticed that last night. He (playing a DH) was starting to do weak damage while my monk was mowing stuff down. Our weapons were about the same dps. Then I realized that I had about 100 more dex than him and that was giving me a large damage increase. After he got some more dex, he started killing as fast or a little faster than me.


Yeah I feel like I'm doing pretty good in the dex department so far. I haven't actually looked at the impact it causes on the damage, I guess I'll have to look just to know







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I feel like I'm doing pretty good in the dex department so far. I haven't actually looked at the impact it causes on the damage, I guess I'll have to look just to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The tooltip says increases DPS by 1.0%. Not sure how accurate that is though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The tooltip says increases DPS by 1.0%. Not sure how accurate that is though.


Each dex gives a full percent with no diminishing return? Hmm that sounds a little too high, but maybe so. Would be easier to judge items value if that's the case though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Each dex gives a full percent with no diminishing return? Hmm that sounds a little too high, but maybe so. Would be easier to judge items value if that's the case though.


Yeah that's the thing, like I took off an amulet that added 12 str and it didn't decrease my dps by 12. Not entirely sure how it's determined.

One thing I did notice, however, is putting a ring on that gives 3-6 damage *dramatically* increased the 'dps' on my character pane. It literally jumped about 30 points.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 2560x1600 is the key here... I'm hoping to boost a 45-50 fps dip up to 60 to get everything smooth.


Ah I see, that makes sense then.

Just started playing again, nightmare is definitely more difficult and more fun than normal. I'm stating the obvious here of course.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah that's the thing, like I took off an amulet that added 12 str and it didn't decrease my dps by 12. Not entirely sure how it's determined.
> One thing I did notice, however, is putting a ring on that gives 3-6 damage *dramatically* increased the 'dps' on my character pane. It literally jumped about 30 points.


Excellent. That tells us "adds 3-6 damage" puts it directly into the weapons base damage, THEN gets multiplied by your str or whatever bonus'. This makes adds damage quite valuable.


----------



## TwiggLe

IF anyone wants to donate a guest pass to me that would be awesome.


----------



## Rebelord

Loving my Barbarian so far. Lvl 29 about to hit 30, still in Act 3.








For the guys with drop problems, you start to get alot more later on. Also, I for whatever reason as a barbarian I always always get Rare drops that are monk, or DH etc. Basically very few actual useful rare drops for me.








So, I either throw them up on the AH for stupid cheap just to make a few bucks, or salvage them.

However, I did score a gem of a weapon on the AH for my guy. 50dps 2h weapon for 2k gold. Its awesome, as a whole my guy does over 400damage.









Rebelord

PS: can tell the servers are up, its quite in this thread.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Loving my Barbarian so far. Lvl 29 about to hit 30, still in Act 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the guys with drop problems, you start to get alot more later on. Also, I for whatever reason as a barbarian I always always get Rare drops that are monk, or DH etc. Basically very few actual useful rare drops for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I either throw them up on the AH for stupid cheap just to make a few bucks, or salvage them.
> However, I did score a gem of a weapon on the AH for my guy. 50dps 2h weapon for 2k gold. Its awesome, as a whole my guy does over *400damage*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebelord
> PS: can tell the servers are up, its quite in this thread.


Holy crap! My dps atm at level 29 is 260 I believe. I must be doing something wrong D:


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Loving my Barbarian so far. Lvl 29 about to hit 30, still in Act 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the guys with drop problems, you start to get alot more later on. Also, I for whatever reason as a barbarian I always always get Rare drops that are monk, or DH etc. Basically very few actual useful rare drops for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I either throw them up on the AH for stupid cheap just to make a few bucks, or salvage them.
> However, I did score a gem of a weapon on the AH for my guy. 50dps 2h weapon for 2k gold. Its awesome, as a whole my guy does over 400damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebelord
> PS: can tell the servers are up, its quite in this thread.


*SHHHHHHH we're playing
*


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

That or we are at work and are doing our best to troll this thread...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> That or we are at work and are doing our best to troll this thread...


We are not trolling, we are just jealous







.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> We are not trolling, we are just jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This. Want to go home, nao


----------



## .theMetal

Its so funny we are all at work and the closest thing to playing is posting in this thread


----------



## damet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its so funny we are all at work and the closest thing to playing is posting in this thread


THIS


----------



## damet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Holy crap! My dps atm at level 29 is 260 I believe. I must be doing something wrong D:


Lvl 34 Barb here. 2544 HP 985 DPS.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damet*
> 
> Lvl 34 Barb here. 2544 HP 985 DPS.


WHAT?!?! How the heck man!! What are your weapons and strength? (If you recall)


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Yeah that's the thing, like I took off an amulet that added 12 str and it didn't decrease my dps by 12. Not entirely sure how it's determined.
> One thing I did notice, however, is putting a ring on that gives 3-6 damage *dramatically* increased the 'dps' on my character pane. It literally jumped about 30 points.


i noticed that too. for me it was about 10-15 damage difference (2-4 damage ring). I was like whoa im gonna have to keep this one.

One thing im noticing is that when I join a public game, its never a full party. Almost always theres just 1 guy playing.


----------



## damet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> WHAT?!?! How the heck man!! What are your weapons and strength? (If you recall)


Im at work so dont really remember. it's around 750 i believe. I got my weapon off the AH. You can get some nice gear/weapons off AH for cheap, like around 10-20k. Look for weapons with high dps and +STR and +VIT. All your gears should have +STR +VIT on it. If it doesn't look for one on AH, you can get realy good deals there.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damet*
> 
> Im at work so dont really remember. it's around 750 i believe. I got my weapon off the AH. You can get some nice gear/weapons off AH for cheap, like around 10-20k. Look for weapons with high dps and +STR and +VIT. All your gears should have +STR +VIT on it. If it doesn't look for one on AH, you can get realy good deals there.


I just got a 2h axe with like 45 DPS and +101 str, I was thinking I was bada**, apparently not heh


----------



## tice03

If anyone else has any extra guest passes I would really appreciate the chance to try the game out. Didn't get a chance to try out the game during the beta and I'm really on the fence with getting this game. Thanks.


----------



## Sir Cumference

public games needs an overhaul. these 2 player games isnt what i signed up for.

must be some sort of bug.


----------



## l337sft

Wow I really had a difficult time beating the first part of act IV. That was insane. I am absolutely in love with this game, so much epic fun. There are a couple things I hope to see patched in. Like an outfitting system, and also a way to preview what the gear looks like on you before you buy it would be really awesome like in WoW. Also add some opacity to the window that pops up when you hover over an item in your bag. The window covers up the whole bag, I don't like that lol.

Oh also, two more things, a UI scaling option would be pretty cool, I don't click on the action bar anyway, would be nice to make it smaller. And the biggest one to me would be that when you have the map open you can't move, I wanna be able to keep the map up and walk around with it up sometimes.


----------



## Zulli85

Diablo III owns my soul.


----------



## l337sft

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5151717275#1

Worth a shot, makes sense. If any of you have legitimate suggestions (not complaints). Post them in that thread, of everyone is civilized about it Blizzard will see it and quite possibly listen to some of us.


----------



## Sainesk

you can't customize which attributes you train in this right...?

I chose to start with a Witch Doctor, the way he moves feels so creepy, like me...


----------



## goodtobeking

FINALLY after hours of trying and getting errors, I finally got the game to launch. Now what sucks, is the game is extremely laggy. The gameplay is smooth, but everytime I attack/pick up something/ click anything other than moving, I get at least a 3 second delay before it does it. And when running around it will keep jumping me back to where I was a couple seconds ago. Is my internet really that bad?? *goes and cries in the corner*

/rant

Sorry, I am just super upset right now. Game is unplayable for me right now until I figure out how to straighten it out


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> you can't customize which attributes you train in this right...?
> I chose to start with a Witch Doctor, the way he moves feels so creepy, like me...


Every skill unlocks as you level and each skill has 5 skill runes which customize it. You can change these skills and runes as much as you like, whenever you like.


----------



## l337sft

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5151717275#1

Is starting to take off, if you have something you want blizzard to hear that isnt hateful or a complaint. That thread is probably going to be your best bet.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Every skill unlocks as you level and each skill has 5 skill runes which customize it. You can change these skills and runes as much as you like, whenever you like.


I meant like the vitality, strength, dexterity, intelligence...


----------



## dklic6

Can't get this damn thing to install. Invalid installation


----------



## psyside

Can anyone be a good guy and please send me a guest pass? i want to try out this game before buying it


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Can anyone be a good guy and please send me a guest pass? i want to try out this game before buying it


YGPM


----------



## nycste

So has anyone confirmed does skipping ahead to play with a friend for lets say a long period of time mess anything up in terms of quests or does the game auto update quests for you For Ex.

I just joined my lv 16 buddy barb with my lv 2 hunter and in an hour and many deaths later lol got up to lv 6 and made 6000g i havent logged back in yet but now im lv 6 doing lv 2 quests? or will it update me. And I assume I will have to redo all the quests i did with my buddy right?

redoing stuff is kinda good since you know what to do but i wont reget the quest or will i?>

i know this has been asked a lot but i think many are still slightly confused.


----------



## psyside

Hey Turbo, thanks alot man!









But now i got problem. There is no download option for Diablo III











Where to download it from, i don't get it....


----------



## Mkilbride

http://us.media.battle.net.edgesuite.net/downloads/d3-installers/589acdb4-c660-318a-b993-01528fad7da6/Diablo-III-8370-enUS-Installer-downloader.exe


----------



## psyside

THANKS!


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey Turbo, thanks alot man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now i got problem. There is no download option for Diablo III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where to download it from, i don't get it....


click on windows or mac lol


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So has anyone confirmed does skipping ahead to play with a friend for lets say a long period of time mess anything up in terms of quests or does the game auto update quests for you For Ex.
> I just joined my lv 16 buddy barb with my lv 2 hunter and in an hour and many deaths later lol got up to lv 6 and made 6000g i havent logged back in yet but now im lv 6 doing lv 2 quests? or will it update me. And I assume I will have to redo all the quests i did with my buddy right?
> redoing stuff is kinda good since you know what to do but i wont reget the quest or will i?>
> i know this has been asked a lot but i think many are still slightly confused.


as an update just logged on my lv 6 hunter and i was stuck in Act 2 on my current quest which was 3 quests into act 2. I then logged off aka left game and from char select screen choose change quest and I at that point was able to select act 1 first quest since i never finished it and I am back to where i started from.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212*
> 
> click on windows or mac lol


I did, it start WOW download, no Diablo III, tried 3 times no luck but anway i got the link already, thanks to fellow OCN members


----------



## l337sft

can someone add my on bnet i need to send my friend some stuff but were using the same computer, so i can trade you, then you trade him?

[email protected]


----------



## Ubeermench

My wizard looks so cool in white


----------



## Exostenza

Everyone playing Diablo 3 should read the article in my post and think about what is going on. It is very interesting and informative.

My thread


----------



## ThumperSD

I keep getting disconnected from every game in Act II: Black Soulstone. It's been 4 times ive been trying to complete the mission and halfway through I just get disconnected even though im playing by myself...


----------



## nathris

So there's a dungeon in nightmare act 1 called "development hell". It's full of zombies named after the various members of the Diablo III team. Jay Wilson is a unique mob, and you get the "Smash! Jay, Smash!" achievement from killing him.


----------



## skwannabe

Hell is freaking hard... Constantly dying from unique monsters or champions
Going AOE Barb


----------



## HarrisLam

any DH here?

seems like everyone who comes in here are either monk, wizzard or bar

i found that for DH, you can only equip quiver on off-hand when using bow, but you can either equip quiver *OR SHIELD* when using crossbow

I'm currently lv10

what are you guys' preferences?

the quivers give like some small amount of stat (I got one that's +1 vitality, my friend got one that's +6 dex), +10% att speed

but the shield gives a great amount of armor (my blue name shield gives 55, while my whole gear armor is only 12x excluding the shield), it also provides a decent amount of block chance

I'm currently using the shield with a crossbow because I dont see myself utilizing that +stat and 10% att speed more than awesome 55 armor.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> any DH here?
> seems like everyone who comes in here are either monk, wizzard or bar
> i found that for DH, you can only equip quiver on off-hand when using bow, but you can either equip quiver *OR SHIELD* when using crossbow
> I'm currently lv10
> what are you guys' preferences?
> the quivers give like some small amount of stat (I got one that's +1 vitality, my friend got one that's +6 dex), +10% att speed
> but the shield gives a great amount of armor (my blue name shield gives 55, while my whole gear armor is only 12x excluding the shield), it also provides a decent amount of block chance
> I'm currently using the shield with a crossbow because I dont see myself utilizing that +stat and 10% att speed more than awesome 55 armor.


I leveled a hunter with my barb buddy at really high lv compared to me lol 2v19 haha and had fun lots of CC i felt and enjoyed using smarts to outplay the baddies but cant say much more then that.

I am currently a lv15 monk, taking my time it seems im so obsessed with gear, crafting and auction house it seems i just dont spend the time leveling haha..

either way ingame name is Sirste I think... im afraid to make my game public no idea what exactly happens when you do that hah


----------



## mr. biggums

my current character(ya for underworld marathon naming lol)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> my current character(ya for underworld marathon naming lol)


so you found the bow quiver combination better than crossbow shield?

do you play solo though?

I play solo so I kind of like to play it safe







. I checked the armor section, at this moment, with the shield I take about 6% less dmg, not sure if that's big or not. (but then I get ~15% block chance ie evasion on top of that)

I suppose it depends more now which kind of weapon I got at the moment (ie bow / crossbow) is strongest, so maybe I should keep the best shield and best quiver I can find and just switch between setups when I get a new best weapon?


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so you found the bow quiver combination better than crossbow shield?
> do you play solo though?
> I play solo so I kind of like to play it safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I checked the armor section, at this moment, with the shield I take about 6% less dmg, not sure if that's big or not. (but then I get ~15% block chance ie evasion on top of that)
> I suppose it depends more now which kind of weapon I got at the moment (ie bow / crossbow) is strongest, so maybe I should keep the best shield and best quiver I can find and just switch between setups when I get a new best weapon?


I have been playing Barbarian since launch, but decided to try out a DH. I love it! The speed and maneuverability is awesome and the combat is much more tactical.

Personally, I like the bow/quiver combo better. The added armor from shield shouldn't matter since you are playing DH right, you shouldn't be getting hit in the first place.









Seriously, lay down some traps and super dodge away anytime an enemy gets close. Then destroy them with rapid fire.

If you're playing solo, take the templar. He can tank and distract enemies while you kill from afar.

BTW, if anyone wants to add me, I need some friends to play with. Got a lvl 20 barb, and lvl 12 DH. Battletag is DemonFang#1377.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Personally, I like the bow/quiver combo better. The added armor from shield shouldn't matter since you are playing DH right, you shouldn't be getting hit in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, lay down some traps and super dodge away anytime an enemy gets close. Then destroy them with rapid fire.
> If you're playing solo, take the templar. He can tank and distract enemies while you kill from afar.
> BTW, if anyone wants to add me, I need some friends to play with. Got a lvl 20 barb, and lvl 12 DH. Battletag is DemonFang#1377.


somewhat agree to what you say

i do kill most spawns from a distance, its the ones that jump that annoys me the most

and then the yellow name fast-moving mini-bosses that often hit me

That, and stupid rapid fire takes like 1 sec casting time to "go off," if you noticed

I mean ideally I could dodge 80% of the hits myself so the shield isn't that useful, but facing those dam bosses I found it helped me quite a bit

Oh well, I'll just keep both combos going and just use the best one I got at the moment. When I receive that +6 dex quiver from my friend I'll try that out after getting better bow loot

I got so mad last night. My very first yellow name item was a bow, dropped by SK. I got so excited because I didn;'t get nice DH gear from drops at all before that. Identified it, turns out its at most half as good as my current (at the time) crossbow, it was 7.7dps (with some side stats of course) vs my 16.8 dps crossbow.....WTH???

I swear Imma disassemble that crap tonight


----------



## ThumperSD

I got my barb to 27 and just started act 3. Im thinking of starting my next character soon. Not sure if I'll do a wizard or demon hunter.


----------



## dannieftw

Monk is sooo much fun.

I got an achievement for killing 150 enemies without my Spirit reaching 100%, so now I'm trying to kill 150 with my Spirit at 100% to see if I get one for that.









Hard not to right click and consume the dead with a fiery kick of death!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> Monk is sooo much fun.
> I got an achievement for killing 150 enemies without my Spirit reaching 100%, so now I'm trying to kill 150 with my Spirit at 100% to see if I get one for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard not to right click and consume the dead with a fiery kick of death!


any tips on your build in relation to my level of umm 16 i think. I really only like using the first ability fist because of the dash to the target







call me lazy but I like it and lightening does some cone/aoe damage. I read on forums you should use 2 spirit makers in combos or am i confused?

ps anyone interested my invite is (Sirste#1548)


----------



## Sir Cumference

WD got me real curious now. Funny how things change once you start playing.

Initially, my character route was DH>Barb>Wizard>Monk>WD

but now im thinking of making WD my second char. Then Monk, Wiz, and Barb


----------



## Tchernobyl

I must say, i'm liking the whole Dye thing a lot more than I thought I would. Admittedly, this is a reusable one so that may have something to do with it ;P


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> My very first yellow name item was a bow, dropped by SK. I got so excited because I didn;'t get nice DH gear from drops at all before that. Identified it, turns out its at most half as good as my current (at the time) crossbow, it was 7.7dps (with some side stats of course) vs my 16.8 dps crossbow.....WTH???
> I swear Imma disassemble that crap tonight


LOL, that sucks bro. I stashed all the cool DH stuff I picked up while on my Barbarian play through. By level 7, I had a 21.3DPS bow, and by level 12, a 25.9DPS Bow. All my other gear is pretty great too. Here are my stats at level 13.


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> any tips on your build in relation to my level of umm 16 i think. I really only like using the first ability fist because of the dash to the target
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call me lazy but I like it and lightening does some cone/aoe damage. I read on forums you should use 2 spirit makers in combos or am i confused?
> ps anyone interested my invite is (Sirste#1548)


Would love to help you but I'm not even level 10 yet, lol


----------



## pjBSOD

Hopefully buying it today! Can't wait to play with my friends


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> LOL, that sucks bro. I stashed all the cool DH stuff I picked up while on my Barbarian play through. By level 7, I had a 21.3DPS bow, and by level 12, a 25.9DPS Bow. All my other gear is pretty great too.


You're getting it WAY better than me

my TOTAL dps is about 22-24 (forgot) now at lv 10 (vs your 90)


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> You're getting it WAY better than me
> my TOTAL dps is about 22-24 (forgot) now at lv 10 (vs your 90)


All of my gear has +dexterity bonus. My quiver alone has +16. I have a bunch of cool bows and gear I can give you. Send me a friend request.


----------



## nimitz87

going to make a DH today

add me if you want Nimitz87#1677


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Everyone playing Diablo 3 should read the article in my post and think about what is going on. It is very interesting and informative.
> My thread


as someone who travels i think i'm more likely to run into always on DRM than most people around here, trust me i've made laptop threads that contain mostly "why don't you just build a desktop?" replies, i would like to point you to a comic i can't find on either penny arcade or ctrl alt del where it's a guy yelling about always online DRM and then pointing out said guy hasn't been offline for x number of years.

that's the truth of the matter, it's simply an evolution of gaming. if you want to cry foul and say it's not really a diablo game then go back to playing diablo ii, but why would someone who is not going to play it spend countless hours of (online) time bashing the game?

oh wait, that's right. this is OCN where people who don't have experience with a product talk the loudest and the most frequently and aren't afraid to laugh in the face of strangers and tell them how dumb they are for not agreeing with their opinions or thoughts.

edit:

but moving on, i just finished my first run through with a wizard and it was a lot of fun. i skipped almost all side stuff after the first act, but i'm going to go back and either run my wizard on nightmare or start a new char. can't decide yet.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> All of my gear has +dexterity bonus. My quiver alone has +16. I have a bunch of cool bows and gear I can give you. Send me a friend request.


woah

sounds too good to be true









Thanks in advance, I'd add you as soon as I remember....which is I don't know when, heh









I dont play all that often though

By the way, if you only got the barbarian and the DH, how you get so many gears that are good for the characters?

Was it pure luck? Or you got friends who trade stuff with you? I assume you don't grind mini-bosses, do you?


----------



## Sainesk

what happens when your equipment durability hits 0? do you lose it or just unusable until you fix it?

I was watching TV while fighting the skeleton king and I was too stubborn to use a potion and we both died (the king and I). Dying on normal - go me *facepalm*


----------



## .theMetal

I finally fought the king last night. pretty easy like everyone was saying, I got closer to dying when I went to the farm in the meadow, warning actual game spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



where the creepy guy's wife is a skeleton in the basement, haha I laughed that was great.



and one of the special ground bastards pops up with lightening damage and almost, almost destroys me. had to run like the wind. the walking tree's also caught me off guard.

not being able to spam the potion button kinda grounds you. its not a bad feature, Diablo 2 players just have to remember thats how it is


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> what happens when your equipment durability hits 0? do you lose it or just unusable until you fix it?
> I was watching TV while fighting the skeleton king and I was too stubborn to use a potion and we both died (the king and I). Dying on normal - go me *facepalm*


i died once on my normal play through because i was getting bored with a boss fight and wasn't paying attention. to be fair though i got hit for something like 2k on one attack.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> WD got me real curious now. Funny how things change once you start playing.
> Initially, my character route was DH>Barb>Wizard>Monk>WD
> but now im thinking of making WD my second char. Then Monk, Wiz, and Barb


i went Wizard first this time around, in all previous versions of Diablo i always started with DH (archer / amazon)

the Monk is going to be a fun one to play, all Kung Fu base stuff, it's basically replacing Assassin class from D2, melee type, with very nice skills both passive and active for both attack and defence, is what the old Assassin should have been
Monk is definitely one of the few classes that can solo the Bosses just like Barbarians


----------



## Nethermir

someone posted this in my forum



im switching gears now, gonna try to breeze through the game to get to nightmare mode or higher. that's when i will take my time exploring everything.

also, can someone answer this? im putting it in spoiler just incase.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



also i noticed that got the rainbow tube thing, i think i got it in caldeum. is that the one for the pony level?


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> someone posted this in my forum
> 
> im switching gears now, gonna try to breeze through the game to get to nightmare mode or higher. that's when i will take my time exploring everything.
> also, can someone answer this? im putting it in spoiler just incase.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> also i noticed that got the rainbow tube thing, i think i got it in caldeum. is that the one for the pony level?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i think so, i got a shin bone and i know that's part of it.


----------



## 95329

I got a few questions about the game.


How can I identify items? I just killed the Skeleton King and got some Witch Doctor loot that I can't identify








If I choose multiple runes, do they add up? IE. if I get the Spider Queen and the Leaping Spiders runes for WD does the Spider Queen spawn leaping spiders or regular spiders?
Are there mana potions


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I got a few questions about the game.
> 
> How can I identify items? I just killed the Skeleton King and got some Witch Doctor loot that I can't identify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I choose multiple runes, do they add up? IE. if I get the Spider Queen and the Leaping Spiders runes for WD does the Spider Queen spawn leaping spiders or regular spiders?
> Are there mana potions


1. Just right click an item to identify it...no need to scrolls like before.

2. I don't believe that runes stack..would be cool though. I'm WD also and right now find the spiders useless.

3. No mana potions.


----------



## 95329

Thanks, I will come back if I have more questions!









Edit: Just got one, lol.

I'm playing as a Witch Doctor right now and I figured that intelligence increases damage I do with my melee weapons and such, but I don't use them at all. I just shoot fiery bats at guys and throw some spiders on their faces. I don't even know how to use the melee weapon







The thing I'm wondering about is that if I increase intelligence using skills and items do my spells do more damage?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Thanks, I will come back if I have more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just got one, lol.
> I'm playing as a Witch Doctor right now and I figured that intelligence increases damage I do with my melee weapons and such, but I don't use them at all. I just shoot fiery bats at guys and throw some spiders on their faces. I don't even know how to use the melee weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I'm wondering about is that if I increase intelligence using skills and items do my spells do more damage?


Honestly, I am not sure if intelligence effects weapon/skill/spell damage...haven't looked that close. But, every skill you equip does damaged based off the damage of whatever weapon you are holding. You should be able to unequip a skill and it will go to use the weapon you are holding. I did that once and it didn't work that well beings WD is not meant for hand to hand.

So, you still want to equip better weapons when you find them beings your skill damage is based off that...even if you don't actually use the weapon itself.


----------



## Nethermir

int is the dmg increasing stat for WD so you want to get a lot of those plus +dmg stats to increase dps. the weapons that you hold are...for display lol you dont really use whatever you are holding. i mean if you have a knife, you dont really stab stuff with it.


----------



## Mach 5

Sold out EVERYWHERE and prices have jumped up from £30 on amazon last week to £50 now.

I flat out refuse to pay £50 for a PC game.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> my current character(ya for underworld marathon naming lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you found the bow quiver combination better than crossbow shield?
> 
> do you play solo though?
> 
> I play solo so I kind of like to play it safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I checked the armor section, at this moment, with the shield I take about 6% less dmg, not sure if that's big or not. (but then I get ~15% block chance ie evasion on top of that)
> 
> I suppose it depends more now which kind of weapon I got at the moment (ie bow / crossbow) is strongest, so maybe I should keep the best shield and best quiver I can find and just switch between setups when I get a new best weapon?
Click to expand...

with the amount of ability the DH has to immobilize enemies i found its more of an advantage to have either a higher damage, or faster firing rate which i get with the bow and quiver. i usually just jump into a group of enemies knock them back with the fourth ability and stone, then blast off the element arrows with the electricity stone, usually it will drop any group and with the jewelery i have, i get health for every kill.
If i get pinned i drop a caltrop and just jump away. enemies end up stoned and i blast em some more.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Thanks, I will come back if I have more questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just got one, lol.
> I'm playing as a Witch Doctor right now and I figured that intelligence increases damage I do with my melee weapons and such, but I don't use them at all. I just shoot fiery bats at guys and throw some spiders on their faces. I don't even know how to use the melee weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I'm wondering about is that if I increase intelligence using skills and items do my spells do more damage?


Every point of INT will increase your damage by 1.0%. Hover over the stat in the character panel for info.

Also, I'd suggest everyone goes into Gameplay Options and turns on Advanced Skill Tooltips. So you get an idea of each skill's actual damage.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Sold out EVERYWHERE and prices have jumped up from £30 on amazon last week to £50 now.
> I flat out refuse to pay £50 for a PC game.


Sold out? Go to Battle.net and buy a digital copy.


----------



## Nethermir

what do you guys think about AH? is it a good thing or a bad thing?

im kinda raging a bit because i am taking my time training haedrig to get some gears and then i see my friends all skipping haedrig and just buy stuff from AH. im disgusted because it is like taking a shortcut to get instant gears. i got rare stuff but man, no where near as the stuff found in AH.


----------



## ivesceneenough

its true. my level 8 has all yellow gear....

the AH completely changes the rules


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> what do you guys think about AH? is it a good thing or a bad thing?
> im kinda raging a bit because i am taking my time training haedrig to get some gears and then i see my friends all skipping haedrig and just buy stuff from AH. im disgusted because it is like taking a shortcut to get instant gears. i got rare stuff but man, no where near as the stuff found in AH.


Why aren't you selling the crafted gear you are making that does not fit your character? Understand stats are random and there are millions of people finding gear every second. The odds are tremendously more in your favor finding something with your specific class needs on the AH over trying to get lucky with a randomize crafted item.

What I do is try to craft an item a few times at the blacksmith. If I find something that works for me then I am happy. All other attempts are either salvaged or sold on the AH.

At lower levels I would not focus on trying to maximize your gear. Just pump up your blacksmith and use whatever you find in the world to make due.

At the higher levels gear really is key. I am currently in Act1 Hell and DAMN I get hit hard...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Sold out EVERYWHERE and prices have jumped up from £30 on amazon last week to £50 now.
> I flat out refuse to pay £50 for a PC game.


amazon = resales and hoarders heaven

those are people that purchased a bunch just to make money out of them


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> what do you guys think about AH? is it a good thing or a bad thing?
> im kinda raging a bit because i am taking my time training haedrig to get some gears and then i see my friends all skipping haedrig and just buy stuff from AH. im disgusted because it is like taking a shortcut to get instant gears. i got rare stuff but man, no where near as the stuff found in AH.


I, personally am kind of hating the AH.

I like the feeling of knowing that the item I found is amazing and not knowing the unknown... if that makes sense.

Every time I look at the AH it's like, well that's lame, this axe is actually trash. ***..


----------



## Sainesk

can potions only be found as drops, or is there a merchant that sells them?









also, anyone feel like seeing what's the least amount of time the game can be completed in? just wondering about the "in a hurry" achievement which gives you 1 hour per act if it's easily doable or like every second counts...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Soooo apparently the Chinese are going to try and take down the Americas region of D3 servers...
http://tw.battle.net/d3/zh/forum/topic/699330446


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The risk of the account has been closed to make the following call:

Why Blizzard will ignore the issue of the Asian server? The most important reason is the costs and benefits.
In Europe, America! @ Real gold props Exchange, Blizzard can gain considerable profits. They will put the cost to maintain the quality of service in the U.S. and Europe, to maintain the benefits of the props Exchange.
But Asia is not the case. Asia does not have a real gold props Exchange. Blizzard want to make your money, only the moment to earn once you buy the game. Later whether you play or not play, they do not earn your money. Them to maintain the server put the cost, it will only white flowers, and forever after have earned back.
Because Blizzard will not earn our money, our discontent can safely ignore.

But to deal with Mo as the Blizzard, is not without method.

As mentioned above, Blizzard will be a huge benefit from European and American server. However, if a large number of Asian players in Europe and the eve of the peak period, Login Europe and the United States server, it will make Europe and the United States into the E37 problem. In addition to European and American players can not play, will paralyze their exchange to cut off the sources of income of Blizzard.
*To my simple calculation, assuming the peak of 8:00 in the PDT 6:00 p.m., in Hong Kong and Taiwan. We can go to school before going to work, let the computer log in to the U.S. server game, stay in the village and consume server resources. If the rating is high enough, can even stay in the normal difficulty skeleton king leader of the war. As long as the defense force is high enough, a few hours not die, can consume server CPU.
As long as we paralyzed the U.S. server, they have to respond to our demands.*

In addition to the paralysis of the server, to the major gaming sites to the Diablo negative assessment, is also desirable.

I know that Blizzard is very tough on the players. In WOW, players in order to allow the Alliance / Horde communication, creating a weird way to communicate, Blizzard closure account. I would like everyone to make an appeal, account blocked consciousness. This account I have the serial number of the D3 and SC2. If I fight for the players to the most basic rights, blocked account, I will lose the right to play D3 and SC2, I have good awareness.

I appeal to all users, make the following actions:

- Go to school every morning before work, log in to the U.S. server, start the game. The high level of defense back to the blood faster, to stay in the normal of the skeleton king. Low level, can also stay in the village.
- Diablo negative assessment in the major gaming sites.
- Plurk, / Facebook / Twitter / Google + and other social networking sites to spread this article.
- Ask your local consumer watchdog and newspapers concerned about the incident.

In addition, Blizzard issued the following requirements:

- Open stand-alone and private connections gaming capabilities. Our players and Blizzard game cheat hated. However, for this purpose the normal operation of the expense of the game (I have not fluency), extremely unwise. I know there are a lot of people might stop buying this game. If Blizzard wants to maintain the fairness of the game, you only need to do in the online gaming can do without affecting the quality of the private game.
- Even if Blizzard really can not open a stand-alone and private online gaming, but also in Hong Kong, Mainland China and Taiwan to set up a local server, and to ensure the proper functioning of the game throughout Asia.
- Even if Blizzard can not do the above two points, I also requirements Blizzard account of the reason it clear to the players. CPU or bandwidth problems. A clear account of the server to play the number and percentage of time load data, the server location, the region, the statistics in a variety of Err. And clearly given the plan and timetable to address these issues, such as when and where additional servers, and how much gain is expected to bring to the performance. The endless wait is unacceptable.
- Make reasonable compensation to the affected players. Only apologize without doing real action to compensate for the loss of players, there is no sincerity. Apologize when exposed chest is common sense ".
- To provide a refund mechanism.

To reiterate, I have the consciousness of the D3 and SC2 account has been closed. I do not intend to undermine the interests of the Blizzard, just fight for the most basic rights of the players.

p.s.
I was the players are in Hong Kong.
Taiwan, the Mainland, Hong Kong, we are paid for the players, everyone should get right to the normal game. Wrong Blizzard, rather than the other local players, all players are victims. Please around the players not to refer to each other, curse, should be consistent with the muzzle pointing to Blizzard, but also our normal game right.

===

The ACT I: The at 9:00 on May 19 captured the happiness of the United States Friday
http://tw.battle.net/d3/zh/forum/topic/697900231?page=1 # 0

The ACT II: The push to be reported to push the government to intervene



This is the thread translated to English from Chinese. Man I hope servers aren't down this weekend!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Why aren't you selling the crafted gear you are making that does not fit your character? Understand stats are random and there are millions of people finding gear every second. The odds are tremendously more in your favor finding something with your specific class needs on the AH over trying to get lucky with a randomize crafted item.
> What I do is try to craft an item a few times at the blacksmith. If I find something that works for me then I am happy. All other attempts are either salvaged or sold on the AH.
> At lower levels I would not focus on trying to maximize your gear. Just pump up your blacksmith and use whatever you find in the world to make due.
> At the higher levels gear really is key. I am currently in Act1 Hell and DAMN I get hit hard...


i was pretty happy with my gears until some of my friends start parading with gears they got from AH without them levelling up haedrig. i feel like it is not a good thing to skip that process and people should be more involved with crafting their own stuff rather than depending in AH.


----------



## Bastyn99

Playing with 3 friends in a full group, me as Barb together with a DH, WD and Monk. Its TOO EASY ! Nightmare mode wasnt hard at all, we killed the bosses in like 10 seconds without taking damage. Hell is a bit harder, but only against big groups of Elites and Rares. Uniques and Bosses are still so easy. Im actually pretty disappointed, thought boss fights would be much more deadly (not trying to sound like a douche and show off).

Anyway, halfway through act I on Hell and im lvl 53. already looking forward to Inferno.


----------



## KaiZ51

So, how is it guys? I'm thinking of buying it, but I never played D2 (besides about 15 minutes at a friend's house). When I played D2, even though I liked it, I didn't have a "ZOMG AWESOME GAME !!1!!11!!!" feeling about it, however since I only played the first 15 minutes or so that could explain it.

Also, do you think D3 will last as long as all these years that D2 lasted? And how is the difficulty of D3 compared to D2? I don't want something too easy either...


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i was pretty happy with my gears until some of my friends start parading with gears they got from AH without them levelling up haedrig. i feel like it is not a good thing to skip that process and people should be more involved with crafting their own stuff rather than depending in AH.


+1, I plan to stay away from the auction house. Once I get to NM and Hell, who knows, I may have to resort to it.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Playing with 3 friends in a full group, me as Barb together with a DH, WD and Monk. Its TOO EASY ! Nightmare mode wasnt hard at all, we killed the bosses in like 10 seconds without taking damage. Hell is a bit harder, but only against big groups of Elites and Rares. Uniques and Bosses are still so easy. Im actually pretty disappointed, thought boss fights would be much more deadly (not trying to sound like a douche and show off).
> Anyway, halfway through act I on Hell and im lvl 53. already looking forward to Inferno.


hmm that's kind of a let down then, i was hoping the difficulty for parties would scale largely in nightmare and hell. i guess i must run through inferno then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> So, how is it guys? I'm thinking of buying it, but I never played D2 (besides about 15 minutes at a friend's house). When I played D2, even though I liked it, I didn't have a "ZOMG AWESOME GAME !!1!!11!!!" feeling about it, however since I only played the first 15 minutes or so that could explain it.
> Also, do you think D3 will last as long as all these years that D2 lasted? And how is the difficulty of D3 compared to D2? I don't want something too easy either...


dont expect too much and just play the game. it will help you get a better feeling if it is good or not







in normal mode things are looking too easy. i like it but it is too easy for me. i think normal mode will be easy for any competent gamer


----------



## mykah89

Game looks awesome, i cant stop reading all the threads about people loving the game.

Any chance anyone has an extra guest pass they arent going to use?


----------



## mav451

Barb and monk were given 30% dr fairly late in the beta. Maybe this will be adjusted








Game seems challenging to me as a ranged class, but I've always been under leveled..

*PS - to clarify in D2 terms, imagine if your barb started at level one wearing a Shaftstop. That should give you an idea of the kind of advantage Barbs/Monks have here


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Sold out? Go to Battle.net and buy a digital copy.


Thats still £45, I know i'll be able to get it for £30ish if I wait another week or so...but then its probably for the best, I really should be saving money for another month or so, I suppose I can wait until then...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Thats still £45, I know i'll be able to get it for £30ish if I wait another week or so...but then its probably for the best, I really should be saving money for another month or so, I suppose I can wait until then...


Where are you finding it for less than normal retail price? I wouldn't expect a significant price drop on this game any time soon.


----------



## nycste

so im kinda pissed i somehow skipped the skeleton king and just started act 2

i have killed spider butcher and warden though where is king?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> so im kinda pissed i somehow skipped the skeleton king and just started act 2
> i have killed spider butcher and warden though where is king?


Start the Reign of the Black King quest. (I think that's the name)


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> dont expect too much and just play the game. it will help you get a better feeling if it is good or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in normal mode things are looking too easy. i like it but it is too easy for me. i think normal mode will be easy for any competent gamer


I'm sorry, but I don't think you read my post correctly... I don't have D3 yet, what I played was D2. So I'm not complaining about D3...


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Soooo apparently the Chinese are going to try and take down the Americas region of D3 servers...
> http://tw.battle.net/d3/zh/forum/topic/699330446
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The risk of the account has been closed to make the following call:
> Why Blizzard will ignore the issue of the Asian server? The most important reason is the costs and benefits.
> In Europe, America! @ Real gold props Exchange, Blizzard can gain considerable profits. They will put the cost to maintain the quality of service in the U.S. and Europe, to maintain the benefits of the props Exchange.
> But Asia is not the case. Asia does not have a real gold props Exchange. Blizzard want to make your money, only the moment to earn once you buy the game. Later whether you play or not play, they do not earn your money. Them to maintain the server put the cost, it will only white flowers, and forever after have earned back.
> Because Blizzard will not earn our money, our discontent can safely ignore.
> But to deal with Mo as the Blizzard, is not without method.
> As mentioned above, Blizzard will be a huge benefit from European and American server. However, if a large number of Asian players in Europe and the eve of the peak period, Login Europe and the United States server, it will make Europe and the United States into the E37 problem. In addition to European and American players can not play, will paralyze their exchange to cut off the sources of income of Blizzard.
> *To my simple calculation, assuming the peak of 8:00 in the PDT 6:00 p.m., in Hong Kong and Taiwan. We can go to school before going to work, let the computer log in to the U.S. server game, stay in the village and consume server resources. If the rating is high enough, can even stay in the normal difficulty skeleton king leader of the war. As long as the defense force is high enough, a few hours not die, can consume server CPU.
> As long as we paralyzed the U.S. server, they have to respond to our demands.*
> In addition to the paralysis of the server, to the major gaming sites to the Diablo negative assessment, is also desirable.
> I know that Blizzard is very tough on the players. In WOW, players in order to allow the Alliance / Horde communication, creating a weird way to communicate, Blizzard closure account. I would like everyone to make an appeal, account blocked consciousness. This account I have the serial number of the D3 and SC2. If I fight for the players to the most basic rights, blocked account, I will lose the right to play D3 and SC2, I have good awareness.
> I appeal to all users, make the following actions:
> - Go to school every morning before work, log in to the U.S. server, start the game. The high level of defense back to the blood faster, to stay in the normal of the skeleton king. Low level, can also stay in the village.
> - Diablo negative assessment in the major gaming sites.
> - Plurk, / Facebook / Twitter / Google + and other social networking sites to spread this article.
> - Ask your local consumer watchdog and newspapers concerned about the incident.
> In addition, Blizzard issued the following requirements:
> - Open stand-alone and private connections gaming capabilities. Our players and Blizzard game cheat hated. However, for this purpose the normal operation of the expense of the game (I have not fluency), extremely unwise. I know there are a lot of people might stop buying this game. If Blizzard wants to maintain the fairness of the game, you only need to do in the online gaming can do without affecting the quality of the private game.
> - Even if Blizzard really can not open a stand-alone and private online gaming, but also in Hong Kong, Mainland China and Taiwan to set up a local server, and to ensure the proper functioning of the game throughout Asia.
> - Even if Blizzard can not do the above two points, I also requirements Blizzard account of the reason it clear to the players. CPU or bandwidth problems. A clear account of the server to play the number and percentage of time load data, the server location, the region, the statistics in a variety of Err. And clearly given the plan and timetable to address these issues, such as when and where additional servers, and how much gain is expected to bring to the performance. The endless wait is unacceptable.
> - Make reasonable compensation to the affected players. Only apologize without doing real action to compensate for the loss of players, there is no sincerity. Apologize when exposed chest is common sense ".
> - To provide a refund mechanism.
> To reiterate, I have the consciousness of the D3 and SC2 account has been closed. I do not intend to undermine the interests of the Blizzard, just fight for the most basic rights of the players.
> p.s.
> I was the players are in Hong Kong.
> Taiwan, the Mainland, Hong Kong, we are paid for the players, everyone should get right to the normal game. Wrong Blizzard, rather than the other local players, all players are victims. Please around the players not to refer to each other, curse, should be consistent with the muzzle pointing to Blizzard, but also our normal game right.
> ===
> The ACT I: The at 9:00 on May 19 captured the happiness of the United States Friday
> http://tw.battle.net/d3/zh/forum/topic/697900231?page=1 # 0
> The ACT II: The push to be reported to push the government to intervene
> 
> 
> This is the thread translated to English from Chinese. Man I hope servers aren't down this weekend!


Rofl just sounds like someone's butt hurt - is there actual legitimacy to these demands?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Rofl just sounds like someone's butt hurt - is there actual legitimacy to these demands?


Apparently the Asian servers have been Error 37 spamming for the past few days. They've started coming to the US bnet forum and posting there to try and get Blizzard's attention.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Start the Reign of the Black King quest. (I think that's the name)


thanks for the help but that doesnt even exist ill have to google it up o well im just gonna keep playing with my buddy for now


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Apparently the Asian servers have been Error 37 spamming for the *past few days*. They've started coming to the US bnet forum and posting there to try and get Blizzard's attention.


Ohh didn't realize it was that bad. I could get hours, maybe half a day. But days - hmmmm.


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Barb and monk were given 30% dr fairly late in the beta. Maybe this will be adjusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game seems challenging to me as a ranged class, but I've always been under leveled..
> *PS - to clarify in D2 terms, imagine if your barb started at level one wearing a Shaftstop. That should give you an idea of the kind of advantage Barbs/Monks have here


Thats not entirely true, I'm in hell with 3 other friends one being the barb and another being a monk. Monk rarely dies and the barb is having the most difficult of time out of the party. It is extremely difficult for melee characters in later difficulties due to the mods on the bosses. everything hits us for 3 to 4k and you can dropped in an instant. for all you barb players beware its a long and hard road for you. First in, first out.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> Thats not entirely true, I'm in hell with 3 other friends one being the barb and another being a monk. Monk rarely dies and the barb is having the most difficult of time out of the party. It is extremely difficult for melee characters in later difficulties due to the mods on the bosses. everything hits us for 3 to 4k and you can dropped in an instant. for all you barb players beware its a long and hard road for you. First in, first out.


The freaking frozen affix got me killed a few times in normal... I think that one is a little *too stronk*!


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The freaking frozen affix got me killed a few times in normal... I think that one is a little *too stronk*!


we plan on getting into inferno today, but its really deterring that even right now in hell, special monsters have 3 mods and its really difficult to win. Every time we encounter cheese combinations we take at least 10 minutes to kill it (usual have around 1 to 2 million life). and wipe at least 10 times fighting it. Our gear is no joke either, we pooled all our resources to one blacksmith-er and jeweler. but its really fun and chaotic, if you're into epic encounters and challenges.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> for all you barb players beware its a long and hard road for you.


perfect


----------



## daha

Not even 30% DR can save you!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> perfect


agreed!


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The freaking frozen affix got me killed a few times in normal... I think that one is a little *too stronk*!


Frozen, molten, and fire chain are pretty much the only things that are killing me. I can deal with frozen because it is avoidable but you can't avoid molten, at least not much, with a barb. Fire chains isn't quite as bad either but molten is imba, IMO. I'm a barb and his only ability to lessen elemental damage is a passive he has (I forget the name of it) and I have yet to see a single item that gives bonuses to resists. Doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## 95329

If I use a weapon that does IE poison damage, do all my attacks do poison damage or just the strikes done with the weapon?


----------



## Hexa

Well I'm still on normal myself. Played about 20 hours so far. Got my Demon Hunter to level 32 and just started Act 4. I also have a barb but he is only level 10.

Anyway earlier today I got my first two legendary drops! In normal too! I'm happy about that b/c I guy in general chat said he finished normal and is half way through the next difficulty and has yet to see one legendary drop.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> If I use a weapon that does IE poison damage, do all my attacks do poison damage or just the strikes done with the weapon?


Just the weapon I would assume. I don't understand how damage is calculated though. I have a ring that adds something like 5-8 damage plus I threw a ruby in it that adds like 12 strength or something close to that. It makes my overall damage go up like 150, makes no sense to me.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Frozen, molten, and fire chain are pretty much the only things that are killing me. I can deal with frozen because it is avoidable but you can't avoid molten, at least not much, with a barb. Fire chains isn't quite as bad either but molten is imba, IMO. I'm a barb and his only ability to lessen elemental damage is a passive he has (I forget the name of it) and I have yet to see a single item that gives bonuses to resists. Doesn't really make any sense.


I found a legendary crossbow last night that adds 13 to all elemental resists, and it's only level 23!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> If I use a weapon that does IE poison damage, do all my attacks do poison damage or just the strikes done with the weapon?


Pretty sure it adds poison damage to your skills as well. Because your skills are based on weapon damage, the poison damage adds onto the weapon damage.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Just the weapon I would assume. I don't understand how damage is calculated though. I have a ring that adds something like 5-8 damage plus I threw a ruby in it that adds like 12 strength or something close to that. It makes my overall damage go up like 150, makes no sense to me.


I noticed that as well, it seems broken heh.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> So, how is it guys? I'm thinking of buying it, but I never played D2 (besides about 15 minutes at a friend's house). When I played D2, even though I liked it, I didn't have a "ZOMG AWESOME GAME !!1!!11!!!" feeling about it, however since I only played the first 15 minutes or so that could explain it.
> Also, do you think D3 will last as long as all these years that D2 lasted? And how is the difficulty of D3 compared to D2? I don't want something too easy either...


15min wont cut it

you need to go to hell to really get that "ZOMG AWESOME GAME !!1!!11!!!" feeling, and then you get hooked to the game, until you are level 99, with all the best gears, and still wants to kick some more Bal asses


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> So, how is it guys? I'm thinking of buying it, but I never played D2 (besides about 15 minutes at a friend's house). When I played D2, even though I liked it, I didn't have a "ZOMG AWESOME GAME !!1!!11!!!" feeling about it, however since I only played the first 15 minutes or so that could explain it.
> Also, do you think D3 will last as long as all these years that D2 lasted? And how is the difficulty of D3 compared to D2? I don't want something too easy either...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't think you read my post correctly... I don't have D3 yet, what I played was D2. So I'm not complaining about D3...


Just highlighting it again in hope someone can give more opinions.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I found a legendary crossbow last night that adds 13 to all elemental resists, and it's only level 23!
> Pretty sure it adds poison damage to your skills as well. Because your skills are based on weapon damage, the poison damage adds onto the weapon damage.


Wow nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I noticed that as well, it seems broken heh.


Actually just came across a champion pack that has vampiric and I cannot kill them. Not possible. Once they get below around 1/3 health they just heal too quickly for me to finish em off. First time I have to ignore them and move on.


----------



## mudman091878

Looking for some advice:

What is everybody spending their gold on? I don't know what's the best way to be spending my gold.

I'm afraid to buy a weapon/armor/etc because I'm afraid I won't have enough for something later. I've also been salvaging a lot of items but haven't used that to buy anything either. Also, should I be training my artisan? (i think he's called an artisan, the one you can train).

Should I be looking at the auction house for weapons/items?

Or, does it even really matter how I spend my gold as I'll probably end up in a similar place at the end of the game?

If it matters I'm a level 14 or 15 barbarian right now.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudman091878*
> 
> Looking for some advice:
> What is everybody spending their gold on? I don't know what's the best way to be spending my gold.
> I'm afraid to buy a weapon/armor/etc because I'm afraid I won't have enough for something later. I've also been salvaging a lot of items but haven't used that to buy anything either. Also, should I be training my artisan? (i think he's called an artisan, the one you can train).
> Should I be looking at the auction house for weapons/items?
> Or, does it even really matter how I spend my gold as I'll probably end up in a similar place at the end of the game?
> If it matters I'm a level 14 or 15 barbarian right now.


Basically, if you want to take the easy way out, just buy gear from the AH. You'll end up getting exactly the item you want every time instead of wasting many mats and gold on crafting a barb belt with int on it.

If you wanna be cool, and man up, level your artisan and craft yourself through the game


----------



## Rickles

From what I am understanding your primary atribute is 1 point = +1% damage.

I think at one point my barb had 199 str and the tooltip said it was increasing damage by 199%

That is why the rings with even small numbers like 2-4 or 4-8 damage can give such a boost(if stacking your primary attribute), not to mention putting in a flawless ruby into your weapon (+10-20 damage iirc).

At level 27 with a 2h my barbs top crit is 1.7k, which is just over 50% of his health pool. And the white damage on that move (its the right click slam one, with the 270% damage rune) white hits are 800. With all the +damage buffs I can cast on myself.


----------



## AllGamer

the game is too easy now with the Auction House

no more need to play the game over and over again to find the gears you want

they pretty much nailed the coffin in D3 with the AH

you only play it once as each character finish the hardest level, and it's game over

no more replay-ability as with D2 or D1

there's no point to replay it, when you can easily buy all the stuff from AH


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the game is too easy now with the Auction House
> no more need to play the game over and over again to find the gears you want
> they pretty much nailed the coffin in D3 with the AH
> you only play it once as each character finish the hardest level, and it's game over
> no more replay-ability as with D2 or D1
> there's no point to replay it, when you can easily buy all the stuff from AH


don't use the AH, problem solved.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the game is too easy now with the Auction House
> no more need to play the game over and over again to find the gears you want
> they pretty much nailed the coffin in D3 with the AH
> you only play it once as each character finish the hardest level, and it's game over
> no more replay-ability as with D2 or D1
> there's no point to replay it, when you can easily buy all the stuff from AH


But getting THAT money is quite the problem...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> But getting THAT money is quite the problem...


not quite, it'll reach a point where the AH will over saturate with too much of the same crap

and there will always be newb listing stuff under priced


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> not quite, it'll reach a point where the AH will over saturate with too much of the same crap
> and there will always be newb listing stuff under priced


The GAH will be extinct soon enough. All the good items will migrate to the RMAH which force me to farm items instead of buy them.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> not quite, it'll reach a point where the AH will over saturate with too much of the same crap
> and there will always be newb listing stuff under priced


Not the case and I will tell you why in one word.

Crafting.

The idea that you could craft something truly epic (getting the stat stars to align on a piece of gear) will be a huge sink for both gold and mats.

And you will have people with lots of gold buying cheap just to salvage.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The GAH will be extinct soon enough. All the good items will migrate to the RMAH which force me to farm items instead of buy them.


I don't think items will move fast enough for people to list a lot of items on there, you might see some big ticket items, but i think most people will be listing them as hopeful sales and not expected ones.

double post sowwy.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the game is too easy now with the Auction House
> no more need to play the game over and over again to find the gears you want
> they pretty much nailed the coffin in D3 with the AH
> you only play it once as each character finish the hardest level, and it's game over
> no more replay-ability as with D2 or D1
> there's no point to replay it, when you can easily buy all the stuff from AH


certainly the same way that i feel about AH so i decided to completely stay out of it. i wonder how blizz will address these issues.


----------



## nathris

Its more to do with the oversaturation. Everyone is playing D3 right now, but many of them will drop off after they've beaten the game or the next big game comes along. That will stabilize the market I think.

Blizz needs to add more items though. We really, really, need rune words and more legendary and set items with low drops. In D2 rare items were practically worthless because there was always a better unique, set, or rune item.

For now though I don't mine the AH. It actually makes having gold worthwhile. Instead of just being used solely for gambling. I just upped my DPS from 280 to 600 on my 34 monk with a pair of +dex rare weapons from the AH. I'd do more but I can't because I'm completely out of gold.


----------



## Kakkilop




----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> woah
> sounds too good to be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, I'd add you as soon as I remember....which is I don't know when, heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont play all that often though
> By the way, if you only got the barbarian and the DH, how you get so many gears that are good for the characters?
> Was it pure luck? Or you got friends who trade stuff with you? I assume you don't grind mini-bosses, do you?


Haha, guess im just a nice guy. I join random games and give them good gear I have if I think it will help them. No AH or grinding here. Just really lucky I guess.









BTW, my DH is freaking ridiculous. Check out her damage. 125 at level 17.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> not quite, it'll reach a point where the AH will over saturate with too much of the same crap
> and there will always be newb listing stuff under priced


See, I dont see a point in the gear on the AH at this time. Why? People just list stuff for 20-30k a item. Yea, you can farm gold quickly but why waste it on that when for me its put to better use like leveling my Blacksmith and Jeweler. Which is lvl 5 and lvl 4 right now. Plus I have a full tab of stash and working to unlock the 2nd tab of my stash.
Plus, you could say I'm that noob that puts stuff way cheap on the AH. Which I do. Reason is, if I put something on there for 1-2k. It will sell quickly. Which is just pocket money for me. Why waste my 10 spots on the AH for a item at 20k that might sell, probably not.

Otherwise LOVING the game so far. Just finished Normal. I must say, the cinematics are awesome. The story line is awesome. Do wish it was maybe a bit longer? Little over 24hrs play time for me finish. Didnt rush either. Starting Nightmare now on my Barb.


Spoiler: Warning: Extreme spoilers here, dont click if you havent finished the game






Spoiler: Warning: 2nd Warning



Maybe after saving the Heavens, have a Act 5 to try to restore Leah's soul? Find Adria? And what about this mystical Jewel that the Jewelcrafter keeps talking about?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> See, I dont see a point in the gear on the AH at this time. Why? People just list stuff for 20-30k a item. Yea, you can farm gold quickly but why waste it on that when for me its put to better use like leveling my Blacksmith and Jeweler. Which is lvl 5 and lvl 4 right now. Plus I have a full tab of stash and working to unlock the 2nd tab of my stash.
> Plus, you could say I'm that noob that puts stuff way cheap on the AH. Which I do. Reason is, if I put something on there for 1-2k. It will sell quickly. Which is just pocket money for me. Why waste my 10 spots on the AH for a item at 20k that might sell, probably not.
> Otherwise LOVING the game so far. Just finished Normal. I must say, the cinematics are awesome. The story line is awesome. Do wish it was maybe a bit longer? Little over 24hrs play time for me finish. Didnt rush either. Starting Nightmare now on my Barb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Extreme spoilers here, dont click if you havent finished the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 2nd Warning
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after saving the Heavens, have a Act 5 to try to restore Leah's soul? Find Adria? And what about this mystical Jewel that the Jewelcrafter keeps talking about?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Dont do it if you havent beaten the game






Spoiler: Warning: STOP!!!



I say Act 5 will include Adria and possibly Imperius. We saw the black soulstone just fall down into the clouds. It's still very much alive, and Adria just peaces out at the end of Act 3.


----------



## mr. biggums

so currently my DH is at 823dps and i don't have to try anymore, i killed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



azmodan


using the element arrows (electric ball) without moving once, spammed it at him and he just died this is in normal but still.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm currently in heaven atm killed the first 2 mini bosses in the same manner just spam and there all dead.



(i'm level 30 now)


----------



## sammkv

Just got to nitemare and it's a bit harder and you need to start finding a good build. With normal you can pretty much go thru without even caring for offense, defense and passive skills. Of course equipment comes into play a lot more now. I've switched from berserk barb to semi tank barb and going smoothly in nitemare


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> so currently my DH is at 823dps and i don't have to try anymore, i killed (electric ball) without moving once, spammed it at him and he just died this is in normal but still.
> (i'm level 30 now)


You must be extremely lucky with drops or you are AHing gear. I say that because with the best gear from drops I have gotten. I am only at 766 dps on my barbarian lvl 35.
BTW edit your post. You do have spoilers


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> so currently my DH is at 823dps and i don't have to try anymore, i killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> azmodan
> 
> 
> using the element arrows (electric ball) without moving once, spammed it at him and he just died this is in normal but still.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently in heaven atm killed the first 2 mini bosses in the same manner just spam and there all dead.
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm level 30 now)/quote]
> 
> You must be extremely lucky with drops or you are AHing gear. I say that because with the best gear from drops I have gotten. I am only at 766 dps on my barbarian lvl 35.
> BTW edit your post. You do have spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> i've been training the smith and gem guy to get some pretty insane stuff.
> and i think i added all the necessary spoilers yes?
Click to expand...


----------



## evilferret

When the servers are up again, anybody want to help a lowly lvl 32 monk?

Just finished Belial yesterday and this ran through my head the whole fight.




And anybody want to show me how to price things on AH? Does the items sell for 10k+ gold? Especially earlier equip?

Also is Griswold's sword special? Been keeping it in my stash since it has flavor text.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Looking more and more badass









(open in its own window for full size







)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the game is too easy now with the Auction House
> no more need to play the game over and over again to find the gears you want
> they pretty much nailed the coffin in D3 with the AH
> you only play it once as each character finish the hardest level, and it's game over
> no more replay-ability as with D2 or D1
> there's no point to replay it, when you can easily buy all the stuff from AH


Except you need gold to buy things at the GAH. I pick up every blue item that drops and either salvage it or sell it for gold and I never ever feel like I have a lot of gold. I threw a bunch of decent items for early nightmare on the auction house last night, going to check on them soon but I'm pretty sure they won't sell meaning gold isn't easy to get there either. It's nice that gold actually has value unlike DII.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> When the servers are up again, anybody want to help a lowly lvl 32 monk?
> Just finished Belial yesterday and this ran through my head the whole fight.
> 
> 
> 
> And anybody want to show me how to price things on AH? Does the items sell for 10k+ gold? Especially earlier equip?
> Also is Griswold's sword special? Been keeping it in my stash since it has flavor text.


You could search for the same type of item you want to sell. The auction house allows you to search by desired stats and also a minimum number on those stats (for example at least 20 vitality) so you should be able to find an item very similar to yours and see what it is going for. Other than that I dunno.


----------



## Hexa

Does anyone know how we get out wings and dye from the collectors edition if we upgraded to it from the standard edition? I pre ordered standard so I could play launch night (actually so I could spam the log in screen on launch night) and then the next day my collectors came in and I upgraded.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Except you need gold to buy things at the GAH. I pick up every blue item that drops and either salvage it or sell it for gold and I never ever feel like I have a lot of gold. I threw a bunch of decent items for early nightmare on the auction house last night, going to check on them soon but I'm pretty sure they won't sell meaning gold isn't easy to get there either. It's nice that gold actually has value unlike DII.


this is only true on the 1st week or so. once everyone have unlocked their bank space and trained in crafting/gem craft. gold will be stockpiled just like before. ATM there is a shortage on gold because the server is young and everyone is spending $ on trade skills / bank space. but once that's done, things will go back to stupid prices again


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> this is only true on the 1st week or so. once everyone have unlocked their bank space and trained in crafting/gem craft. gold will be stockpiled just like before. ATM there is a shortage on gold because the server is young and everyone is spending $ on trade skills / bank space. but once that's done, things will go back to stupid prices again


I dunno about that. For me at least there is a constant need for gold. In DII I could sell a couple of drops and be set for hours, there were plenty of plain armors that sell at merchants for 35,000 gold. In DIII you get far less gold and there are many more things that you need it for. I can't ever see myself having a huge stockpile of gold unless I just don't buy anything in the GAH or at merchants. Maybe if I can max out my char, but I don't see that happening and then there are 4 other classes to play as well.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Does anyone know how we get out wings and dye from the collectors edition if we upgraded to it from the standard edition? I pre ordered standard so I could play launch night (actually so I could spam the log in screen on launch night) and then the next day my collectors came in and I upgraded.


If you created a character before you upgraded to CE, he won't have the item. However, you just need to make a new character, and toss the items into the shared stash. Your initial char will have the wings and dyes


----------



## Rebelord

If anyone wants to, they can add me: Rebelord#1559
Lvl 36 Barb still in early Nightmare.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Eyefinity is working a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it so far.
> Those bad review would be 95% people *****ing about the login delays at launch and 5% of kids that never played D1 and D2 and wish it was more like WoW. The game itself is a solid addition to the franchise.


How's eyefinity working out? I thought this didn't support it which was a let down, but i see you got it going and it looks fantastic from what i can see.


----------



## Masked

So, I saved writing this till I actually beat the game.

My friends and I played hardcore D2 up until about a week ago -- We have a weekend thing going...All max Hardcores...I normally play the Sorc.

Coming from that and actually having just done an entire hardcore run-through 2-3 weeks ago...I must say, I thoroughly enjoyed D3.

It's funny that when I read most of these reviews on MetaCritic, people seem to forget that Blizzard asked us what we wanted (The "hardcore" D2 folks) and this is what they asked for basically to a T.

Their first honest request was basically to stop hacking (check), less farming and more skill (check), harder fights (check), more interactive (check)...I can keep going just by memory.

I find it very ironic that some of the very people that made these requests in thread by thread by thread on Bnet, now "bite the hand that feeds"...It's laughable.

Anyway...I think D3 is an awesome game...What's even better is that if we want changes, Bnet will/can actually make them and there won't be 5/6 different versions of a Vampire Gaze out there anymore.

Several off the boss fights were actually hard...Especially the last few...

The storyline was/is epic in it's own right but, let's be honest...It's VERY hard to follow an act like D2, especially with the coming of Bael...Even that being said, they did a fantastic job.

I do wish there had been a few more cinematics...Especially towards the last acts...But, D2 was the same way.

My only complaint is the lag but, that's something they're addressing...So, that's my 2c.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> How's eyefinity working out? I thought this didn't support it which was a let down, but i see you got it going and it looks fantastic from what i can see.


You just set it for fullscreen windowed and pick your resolution. Which does take out a 2nd GPU if you have multiple, wont use SLI or Crossfire then.
I only have 2 screens myself, so running on them both is bleh with the bezels in teh middle. Plus I need both of my 4890s to keep 100+ fps. Solo its 45-60ish.


----------



## MaxFTW

Ok now this is as low as it can go....

So everyone knows about DRM all that crap, Wooptie doo

But the fact i need to wait in a queue to play single player.... Not even to do that to just socket some items...

I want there to be a law to not be able to sell single player games if it requires the internet, If its a MMO or something the internet is required to play that game so they dont count.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> You just set it for fullscreen windowed and pick your resolution. Which does take out a 2nd GPU if you have multiple, wont use SLI or Crossfire then.
> I only have 2 screens myself, so running on them both is bleh with the bezels in teh middle. Plus I need both of my 4890s to keep 100+ fps. Solo its 45-60ish.


So it wont use crossfirex? That sucks, but one 7970 would easily pwn it anyways.


----------



## Nebel

Lol, I'm in act 2 nightmare on my lvl 42 wizard, had about 850 dps total, I had issues killing stuff and was usually a dead meat when I met a strong mob.
But then I decided to experiment a bit. Activated elevate mode (or whatever it's called), arranged skills a bit (blizzard, diamond skin, familiar + magic weapon) spent 80k on a nice 117k dps weapon and my dps went up from 850 to whooping 2150 haha, now the game feels like I'm playing normal all over


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Playing with 3 friends in a full group, me as Barb together with a DH, WD and Monk. Its TOO EASY ! Nightmare mode wasnt hard at all, we killed the bosses in like 10 seconds without taking damage. Hell is a bit harder, but only against big groups of Elites and Rares. Uniques and Bosses are still so easy. Im actually pretty disappointed, thought boss fights would be much more deadly (not trying to sound like a douche and show off).
> Anyway, halfway through act I on Hell and im lvl 53. already looking forward to Inferno.


I'm looking for a group for hell.. 54 Barb stuck in Act1 last quest. AOE Barb.

If anyone else is in Hell Act 1 and want to get together this weekend pm me. Looking for a monk and sorc~


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> so im kinda pissed i somehow skipped the skeleton king and just started act 2
> i have killed spider butcher and warden though where is king?


You can't do that unless there's a bug, because the door to the next area is on the Skeleton King's throne, after you kill him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Frozen, molten, and fire chain are pretty much the only things that are killing me. I can deal with frozen because it is avoidable but you can't avoid molten, at least not much, with a barb. Fire chains isn't quite as bad either but molten is imba, IMO. I'm a barb and his only ability to lessen elemental damage is a passive he has (I forget the name of it) and I have yet to see a single item that gives bonuses to resists. Doesn't really make any sense.


Mouse over the stats in the inventory window - Intelligence increases resistances.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

What do you do once you get to max level and do all the different difficulties?

Like in wow when you are max level theres raiding, arena, battlegrounds, more questing, professions etc... but what do you do in d3?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> What do you do once you get to max level and do all the different difficulties?
> Like in wow when you are max level theres raiding, arena, battlegrounds, more questing, professions etc... but what do you do in d3?


you start a new toon


----------



## Coma

Well, unless you're the luckiest man on earth, you won't have the best gear when you finish Inferno once... same deal as in WoW.

So you kill bosses with Nephalem Valor.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> See, I dont see a point in the gear on the AH at this time. Why? People just list stuff for 20-30k a item. Yea, you can farm gold quickly but why waste it on that when for me its put to better use like leveling my Blacksmith and Jeweler. Which is lvl 5 and lvl 4 right now. Plus I have a full tab of stash and working to unlock the 2nd tab of my stash.
> Plus, you could say I'm that noob that puts stuff way cheap on the AH. Which I do. Reason is, if I put something on there for 1-2k. It will sell quickly. Which is just pocket money for me. Why waste my 10 spots on the AH for a item at 20k that might sell, probably not.
> Otherwise LOVING the game so far. Just finished Normal. I must say, the cinematics are awesome. The story line is awesome. Do wish it was maybe a bit longer? Little over 24hrs play time for me finish. Didnt rush either. Starting Nightmare now on my Barb.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Extreme spoilers here, dont click if you havent finished the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 2nd Warning
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after saving the Heavens, have a Act 5 to try to restore Leah's soul? Find Adria? And what about this mystical Jewel that the Jewelcrafter keeps talking about?


You will have to start buying items from the AH in nightmare and especially hell. I keep getting allies with 6-12khp and they just get 1 shotted all the time cause they are too stingy to buy items in the ah. If you take your time to look and play around with the buyout max you can get stuff for good prices


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Mouse over the stats in the inventory window - Intelligence increases resistances.


It does? Wow. I mouse over stuff all the time but I missed that obviously. Thanks.


----------



## QSS-5

have a wizard lvl 51 and a barb lv 25 must say that barb is favorite right now, insane killing machine, playing the EU server add me for some awesomeness,,, battle tag :VILLAIN#2480

edit: if any one wants a guest pass PM me (i read in past posts people are missing out







)


----------



## kevindd992002

Why don't digital copies have guess accounts?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> You can't do that unless there's a bug, because the door to the next area is on the Skeleton King's throne, after you kill him.
> Mouse over the stats in the inventory window - Intelligence increases resistances.


Well i magically skipped it no idea when how or why but after giving it a break i realized i can go back and finish him off i havent done so yet but i will tomm..! thx

I still lack favorite abilities as a monk, always switching things up trying two speirit geneators because spirit is rather hard to maintain unless you wanna just autoattack everything to death. I am pretty strong so far.

SO question, lets say i get to lv 60 and unlock nightmare do i start at lv 1 or lv 60 and continue to redo the game at lv 60? That prob makes no sense hah but does this also mean you technically should have saved all your gear leveling up to 60 from normal?


----------



## trancet

Just hit lv 60 on my monk.. man is hell hard

Rare and elite/champion monsters are crazy tough, every one is a 5min boss fight, WoW style.

all those crazy lasers, and the plague, and magma, shoot, dont get me started on Fire Chain, thats crazy.

Havent made it to inferno yet, stuck in act 4 hell

Loving the game though!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trancet*
> 
> Just hit lv 60 on my monk.. man is hell hard
> Rare and elite/champion monsters are crazy tough, every one is a 5min boss fight, WoW style.
> all those crazy lasers, and the plague, and magma, shoot, dont get me started on Fire Chain, thats crazy.
> Havent made it to inferno yet, stuck in act 4 hell
> Loving the game though!


Just hit 60 on hell sounds like its the first time hitting 60? can you explain more how does this work?

I am lv 25 and am currently I'm guessing near end of Act 2 when does nightmare mode start? at 60 or earlier? and hell for that matter to?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Haha, guess im just a nice guy. I join random games and give them good gear I have if I think it will help them. No AH or grinding here. Just really lucky I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my DH is freaking ridiculous. Check out her damage. 125 at level 17.


man I'm starting to think why the game is doing this AH thing, it's making it so easy....

while you can say "just stay out of it", you can't deny how tempting it is









I played with my friend with his barbarian last night, awesome time, its just that he was all for smashing and smashing only, and I am all for the balance of story, gameplay and graphics (DA:O fan)

he gave me the rare quiver he got, then I got 2 rings as drops (which I haven't encountered before at all) that happened to both suit my character. Was a pretty good 1.5 hours considering the new gear I got and playing co-op for the first time, with a tank too. Didn't pay attention to new DPS number though, I imagine it'd be somewhere around 30~40

got to lv 13, learned that ninja knife throwing thingy, hated it, rapid fire was SO MUCH better.

i kind of made him go through the story bits with me even though he had gone through all that with his monk







but then he kept throwing spoilers at me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Just hit 60 on hell sounds like its the first time hitting 60? can you explain more how does this work?
> I am lv 25 and am currently I'm guessing near end of Act 2 when does nightmare mode start? at 60 or earlier? and hell for that matter to?


are you mistaken in some way?

nightmare and hell are the names of difficulty settings of the game. It changes after you beat the game.

So you're playing normal at the moment, beat the whole game, THEN it will be at nightmare, you beat that again then it will be hell


----------



## Evo X

Good Lord. My level 19 Demon Hunter is doing more damage than my level 26 Barbarian!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> man I'm starting to think why the game is doing this AH thing, it's making it so easy....
> while you can say "just stay out of it", you can't deny how tempting it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played with my friend with his barbarian last night, awesome time, its just that he was all for smashing and smashing only, and I am all for the balance of story, gameplay and graphics (DA:O fan)
> he gave me the rare quiver he got, then I got 2 rings as drops (which I haven't encountered before at all) that happened to both suit my character. Was a pretty good 1.5 hours considering the new gear I got and playing co-op for the first time, with a tank too. Didn't pay attention to new DPS number though, I imagine it'd be somewhere around 30~40
> got to lv 13, learned that ninja knife throwing thingy, hated it, rapid fire was SO MUCH better.
> i kind of made him go through the story bits with me even though he had gone through all that with his monk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then he kept throwing spoilers at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you mistaken in some way?
> nightmare and hell are the names of difficulty settings of the game. It changes after you beat the game.
> So you're playing normal at the moment, beat the whole game, THEN it will be at nightmare, you beat that again then it will be hell


i guess people dont seem to understand that we know the game tech ends at max level 60 but i had no idea when the game is beaten someone in league of legends just told me around level 30 he beat the game which would imply i am only a few hours at most away from doing so since i hit 25 tonight.

I cannot believe how small the game actually is but then again I totally look foward to playing it on super hard settings i havent died yet on normal as a monk mostly solo and I look forward to the challenege

thx though

In summary, when do most beat the game on normal around lv 30? so I was choose to play on nightmare does that mean I restart at level 1 or 31?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Good Lord. My level 19 Demon Hunter is doing more damage than my level 26 Barbarian!


alright now you are just showing off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> i guess people dont seem to understand that we know the game tech ends at max level 60 but i had no idea when the game is beaten someone in league of legends just told me around level 30 he beat the game which would imply i am only a few hours at most away from doing so since i hit 25 tonight.
> I cannot believe how small the game actually is but then again I totally look foward to playing it on super hard settings i havent died yet on normal as a monk mostly solo and I look forward to the challenege
> thx though
> In summary, when do most beat the game on normal around lv 30? so I was choose to play on nightmare does that mean I restart at level 1 or 31?


I guess at what lv do you beat the game depends on how much stuff you've skipped. As you know some people just go through the main quests. I've heard some people finishing it at lv32 or so.

your character does not restart in anyway, you keep all your gear and levels and everything

that's why they can get away (well, somewhat) with having so little content in the game. The core idea is to beat the game again and again with increasing difficulties and level all the way up to 99 (nobody is there yet so 99 might not even be the cap, no one knows) and collect gear that best suit your character. Grinding game at its best.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> alright now you are just showing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess at what lv do you beat the game depends on how much stuff you've skipped. As you know some people just go through the main quests. I've heard some people finishing it at lv32 or so.
> your character does not restart in anyway, you keep all your gear and levels and everything
> that's why they can get away (well, somewhat) with having so little content in the game. The core idea is to beat the game again and again with increasing difficulties and level all the way up to 99 (nobody is there yet so 99 might not even be the cap, no one knows) and collect gear that best suit your character. Grinding game at its best.


Ahh this is great news I have been saving my lower level MONK gear for when I had to reroll hahaha perfect I can sell this stuff!


----------



## staryoshi

I'm up to level 23 on my monk and I'm lovin' him so far. Deep into Act 2 and the story is fairly interesting. I'm getting a bit tired of wandering through the dungeons, though


----------



## Lhino

LOL, I keep restarting to play with friends. Already have a level 16 Wizard, level 9 Demon Hunter and a level 8 Witchdoctor. Which is my favourite? They are all amazing, but still love my Wizard the most.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm up to level 23 on my monk and I'm lovin' him so far. Deep into Act 2 and the story is fairly interesting. I'm getting a bit tired of wandering through the dungeons, though


the dungeons are getting a bit repetitive even by the 10 lv mark

the game's dungeons look WAYY TOO MUCH like torchlight

that is not to say other parts of the game don't resemble torchlight.....however.....


----------



## doomlord52

So here's my stats (doomlord), and my friends...

We're currently running hell mode.
My stats:

My friend's DH stats.


----------



## HarrisLam

i feel like....the numbers in this game at the end is going to get a bit too high....

wish they would have made a better curve.

Really dont want to see people doing hundreds of thousands of damages.....Numbers are getting a bit hard to interpret *instantly* once they get past 10k, too many digits, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> alright now you are just showing off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess at what lv do you beat the game depends on how much stuff you've skipped. As you know some people just go through the main quests. I've heard some people finishing it at lv32 or so.
> your character does not restart in anyway, you keep all your gear and levels and everything
> that's why they can get away (well, somewhat) with having so little content in the game. The core idea is to beat the game again and again with increasing difficulties and level all the way up to 99 (nobody is there yet so 99 might not even be the cap, no one knows) and collect gear that best suit your character. Grinding game at its best.


Actually there is a known cap, and it's 60


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Actually there is a known cap, and it's 60


im sure it will go away


----------



## calavera

So does anyone know how to get the two other tabs in your stash to work? I've expanded my stash to max already. Kinda bummer that ONE stash is shared between all your characters.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> im sure it will go away


They designed inferno around that (each act is a level higher than the previous one), so no. They've also outright stated that expansions would increase the levels of mobs in inferno again, but we wouldn't


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So does anyone know how to get the two other tabs in your stash to work? I've expanded my stash to max already. Kinda bummer that ONE stash is shared between all your characters.


Once you've fully upgraded one stash, you can purchase the second one for 100k gold.


----------



## Exburn

Hi! I've look at my friend playing for a while, and I really want to try it by myself! If anyone have a EU guest pass, I will be willing to "pay" you with ALL of my humble bundle keys (game-bundles (with Indiegames, like Trine etc.), which cant be bought any longer, but download whenever you want).. Im really desperate right now The games are probably worth between. 40-60$, but I dont use ehm any longer.

Send me a PM, and I will answer as fast as I can! (remember the key must be a EU)


----------



## pjBSOD

Got this game earlier today after getting my computer set back up. It's amazing, really. Currently a lvl 23 Wizard, just hit Act 3. Only question, is everybody's latency high? Green latency for me is 250+, and I've never gotten lower than that so far.


----------



## chalamah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Got this game earlier today after getting my computer set back up. It's amazing, really. Currently a lvl 23 Wizard, just hit Act 3. Only question, is everybody's latency high? Green latency for me is 250+, and I've never gotten lower than that so far.


Yeah my latency is always around 250. It goes up to 400 sometimes though. I got the game on release and i am now level 42 demon hunter in act II, nightmare and its getting really challenging. Such an awesome game. Can't wait for hell and then inferno.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exburn*
> 
> Hi! I've look at my friend playing for a while, and I really want to try it by myself! If anyone have a EU guest pass, I will be willing to "pay" you with ALL of my humble bundle keys (game-bundles (with Indiegames, like Trine etc.), which cant be bought any longer, but download whenever you want).. Im really desperate right now The games are probably worth between. 40-60$, but I dont use ehm any longer.
> Send me a PM, and I will answer as fast as I can! (remember the key must be a EU)


The game isn't region locked. You can use any key.


----------



## Exburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> The game isn't region locked. You can use any key.


Oh, good! If anyone got a key EU or US, please send! I will still give you humble bundle keys!


----------



## Wishmaker

Got the game, graphics could be better. No way to turn more eyecandy? I mean, Selene, my demon hunter needs to look better than Megan Fox !


----------



## Jinto

My goodness I've been having the most annoying spikes in latency I've ever seen in a game. At first I thought I was lagging just because my connection was slowing down but then I alt+tab out and run a speed test but my internet speeds are optimal. Then I started to wonder if my ISP (Comcast) was throttling my traffic because of this game specifically. I go over to the forums and I see a thread about the latency so I guess people are having a similar problem yet others I play with don't report latency. I just don't know if it's something on my side or it really is Blizzards servers.


----------



## pjBSOD

The thing I am most happy about is the game runs really well with eyefinity.... quite surprised. Aside from the menus being a little messed up, it's beautiful.


----------



## Bastyn99

Half-way through the game on Hell with my three friends. Belial was a little hard for those of my friends who could't handle moving out of his AoE, but still only rare mobs are whooping our asses. A group of 1 rare and 3 elites with Mortar, Electrified and Desecrate, oh god, thats like 10 times harder than any boss fight.

And also, we just got the Nightmarish Staff of Herding








Gonna get the Hellish one once we complete the game on Hell and then go farm some lewtz.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> The thing I am most happy about is the game runs really well with eyefinity.... quite surprised. Aside from the menus being a little messed up, it's beautiful.


not sure what you mean by the menus

it runs great pm my 6 monitor setup

the menus and screens all comes where you would expect them to be 5760 x 2160


----------



## tiger187126

does anyone else have their sound and video syncing completely off on the cgi cutscenes? i haven't rewatched them, but they were way off when i was playing.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Half-way through the game on Hell with my three friends. Belial was a little hard for those of my friends who could't handle moving out of his AoE, but still only rare mobs are whooping our asses. A group of 1 rare and 3 elites with Mortar, Electrified and Desecrate, oh god, thats like 10 times harder than any boss fight.
> And also, we just got the Nightmarish Staff of Herding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna get the Hellish one once we complete the game on Hell and then go farm some lewtz.


My group and I just started nightmare this morning ~ It's absolutely disgusting how much damage some of these rares can do.

I'm having a really hard time believing a lot of the posts where people claim they didn't die at all, even through nightmare...I literally just had a hellish beast charge me from BELOW my screen...Then again, that's why we have hardcore so...


----------



## Insomnium

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4210122688

Someone beat diablo on inferno solo already. Loving the game but really not happy with how easyily this game has been bested.
Would have loved a game that took weeks-months of strategies and gearing to beat the game.

Well that is if this is true, could be shoooped








Even if its shooped I am still a bit meh at how fast people are progressing through this and the different difficulties.

Tho I can't say I am that far through still on normal as I have tera to play at the same time but I was hoping to have to spend a LONG time getting through the last difficulties.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4210122688
> Someone beat diablo on inferno solo already. Loving the game but really not happy with how easyily this game has been bested.
> Would have loved a game that took weeks-months of strategies and gearing to beat the game.
> Well that is if this is true, could be shoooped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its shooped I am still a bit meh at how fast people are progressing through this and the different difficulties.
> Tho I can't say I am that far through still on normal as I have tera to play at the same time but I was hoping to have to spend a LONG time getting through the last difficulties.


People seem to forget as well, that D2 was beaten within 6 hours of release and after about 1 day, on Nightmare/Hell.

Some people just want to rush through the content...That doesn't mean he actually got any achievements...Or really even played the game.

I don't see a reason to be disappointed about anything tbh.


----------



## Tchernobyl

The devs said in a video that they tuned Inferno so that it was a challenge to their most hardcore players within the company.... then doubled the difficulty of that. So they imagined it would still be very hard for players. I guess they underestimated players a bit


----------



## AllGamer

Does any one know how to transfer items from one character to another character if you only have 1 account?

D3 has no mailing system like most other MMORPG which is what they are pretending to be since they have no off line mode to play


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> People seem to forget as well, that D2 was beaten within 6 hours of release and after about 1 day, on Nightmare/Hell.
> Some people just want to rush through the content...That doesn't mean he actually got any achievements...Or really even played the game.
> I don't see a reason to be disappointed about anything tbh.


i remember watching a video of someone speed running one of them and just teleporting around non-stop.

that's not really beating a game on a hard difficulty, it's glitching your way around the challenge.

not one person on here complaining about how easy the game is has touched it on inferno or probably even hell, so excuse me while i chuckle at their trolling, because that's what it is, just simple trolling.


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Does any one know how to transfer items from one character to another character if you only have 1 account?
> D3 has no mailing system like most other MMORPG which is what they are pretending to be since they have no off line mode to play


your stash and gold is shared among all your chars, so just leave something in there, log and then log in with your other one and check it.


----------



## AllGamer

lol









yup, that's the same answer i found on battle.net forum

i came back to edit my post, but seems like you got to it before i did


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> i remember watching a video of someone speed running one of them and just teleporting around non-stop.
> that's not really beating a game on a hard difficulty, it's glitching your way around the challenge.
> not one person on here complaining about how easy the game is has touched it on inferno or probably even hell, so excuse me while i chuckle at their trolling, because that's what it is, just simple trolling.


Agree 100%.

Hardcore exists for a reason so...Man up IMO.

I literally sneezed while in Nightmare not 2 minutes ago and just got facerolled. ~ You're going to die in this game -- It's a COMPLETELY different animal from D2 Hardcore.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4210122688
> Someone beat diablo on inferno solo already. Loving the game but really not happy with how easyily this game has been bested.
> Would have loved a game that took weeks-months of strategies and gearing to beat the game.
> Well that is if this is true, could be shoooped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its shooped I am still a bit meh at how fast people are progressing through this and the different difficulties.
> Tho I can't say I am that far through still on normal as I have tera to play at the same time but I was hoping to have to spend a LONG time getting through the last difficulties.
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to forget as well, that D2 was beaten within 6 hours of release and after about 1 day, on Nightmare/Hell.
> 
> Some people just want to rush through the content...That doesn't mean he actually got any achievements...Or really even played the game.
> 
> I don't see a reason to be disappointed about anything tbh.
Click to expand...

This,

After playing for three days on normal and nearing to an end on act 2, 18hrs. I am really slow, I actually go thorough every dialogue and areas. Speed through is just for people who are impatient. And three more difficulties to get by. Well this game might last me a quite bit. Wish I can take a week off just for this game but, nope, LOL.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> your stash and gold is shared among all your chars, so just leave something in there, log and then log in with your other one and check it.


Heh to clarify he means "switch heros" - you don't need to literally log in again.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4210122688
> Someone beat diablo on inferno solo already. Loving the game but really not happy with how easyily this game has been bested.
> Would have loved a game that took weeks-months of strategies and gearing to beat the game.
> Well that is if this is true, could be shoooped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if its shooped I am still a bit meh at how fast people are progressing through this and the different difficulties.
> Tho I can't say I am that far through still on normal as I have tera to play at the same time but I was hoping to have to spend a LONG time getting through the last difficulties.


Well it is pretty lame how people are beating inferno. They literally run through the entire game just to get to the boss fights to move the quests/acts along. Its not like they are killing anything at all along the way. But still it is too soon, dunno how they got good enough gear to survive.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Well it is pretty lame how people are beating inferno. They literally run through the entire game just to get to the boss fights to move the quests/acts along. Its not like they are killing anything at all along the way. But still it is too soon, dunno how they got good enough gear to survive.


That, or players are crazier at this game than Blizzard's wildest dreams (or nightmares).


----------



## kevindd992002

I really don't understand. I made my mark of valor sigil 3 days ago but I cannot see it in-game. Where can I see it?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I really don't understand. I made my mark of valor sigil 3 days ago but I cannot see it in-game. Where can I see it?


Multiplayer I think + on the character selection screen where you can customize it...


----------



## Geemaa

I'm 18 hours into the game and just started act 4 on normal @ level 30 >.<

I don't understand or see why people would want to rush through the levels so quickly. I'm having so much fun, Demon Hunters are so OP


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Multiplayer I think + on the character selection screen where you can customize it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa*
> 
> I'm 18 hours into the game and just started act 4 on normal @ level 30 >.<
> I don't understand or see why people would want to rush through the levels so quickly. I'm having so much fun, Demon Hunters are so OP


But in the customization screen, I still make my own banner there? Not the one I made at the mark of valor contest.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But in the customization screen, I still make my own banner there? Not the one I made at the mark of valor contest.


Hit G in game...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Hit G in game...


Yes, but the banner that shows up is the banner that I've made in the character selection screen and not the one I made in the mark of valor contest. What's wrong?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Hit G in game...


He isn't talking about how to display it in game. They had a weekly hero reveal leading up to the release of game where you could get a banner unlock. I don't think they have made it available yet ingame


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> He isn't talking about how to display it in game. They had a weekly hero reveal leading up to the release of game where you could get a banner unlock. I don't think they have made it available yet ingame


I know that...It wasn't tied to your account, though...I'm almost positive that just existed so you could see what was possible...

If you noticed, several of the choices in the "reveal" are unlockables in game...

Yep, found it:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4347168/
It's a contest that you could enter with or without Bnet...

Thus, hit G, that's your banner.


----------



## Slayem

Well i had never tried any diablo game, used a guest pass...now have gotten to lvl 9 on 3 classes, its a blast!

My 3rd was a monk, holy hell they are OP lol!


----------



## Insomnium

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4210082955

More people and proof of inferno downed already.
So there is proof before anyone calls me a troll >_>
Tho as I said still only on normal as I am playing two games atm and still loving it was just hoping for lasting difficulty and a real challenge, maybe these people are just godly at it.

Anyways gz to the people that were first, now time for us to actually enjoy the game









Actually after watching the stream it seems they cheesed and used chest bugs and all sorts just like the first people to down d2. Cheaters and rushers meh gz to them


----------



## Grindhouse

I'd like to have your opinions here. I'm really tempted to buy D3, but i'm not sure if it's a game made for my taste. I used to play D1 a lot, and loved it. I skipped D2 though.

How would you compare D3 with D1 ? What interest me the most in Diablo is to fight with swords and shields. In Diablo 1, thats actually the only thing i used (warrior class), i never got into magic and stuff, i just dont really like that.

So i'm wondering if it's possible to play D3 without having to use too much magic, and just use swords, shields, and differents armors/plate. I'd like to build a medieval like character and play around with that.


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> I'd like to have your opinions here. I'm really tempted to buy D3, but i'm not sure if it's a game made for my taste. I used to play D1 a lot, and loved it. I skipped D2 though.
> How would you compare D3 with D1 ? What interest me the most in Diablo is to fight with swords and shields. In Diablo 1, thats actually the only thing i used (warrior class), i never got into magic and stuff, i just dont really like that.
> So i'm wondering if it's possible to play D3 without having to use too much magic, and just use swords, shields, and differents armors/plate. I'd like to build a medieval like character and play around with that.


Monk and barbarian, both sans shield though. Monk mainly uses dual fist weapons, Barb will primarily use sword/axe type weapons. Monk doesn't have "magic" abilities but some go beyond straight physical hack-and-slash. Barbarian (as far as I'm aware) has only straight physical abilities.


----------



## Kreeker

I want to buy this game.... but I lost my authenticator data after I reformatted my phone... I submitted the form the to remove the authenticator from my account a few days ago and haven't received ANY emails. Should I have at least gotten a confirmation email?

Does anyone know a back door number or a way I actually get in contact with a customer support rep? I'm honestly at the point where I might just not buy it if they make me wait so long to get the authenticator removed.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I want to buy this game.... but I lost my authenticator data after I reformatted my phone... I submitted the form the to remove the authenticator from my account a few days ago and haven't received ANY emails. Should I have at least gotten a confirmation email?
> Does anyone know a back door number or a way I actually get in contact with a customer support rep? I'm honestly at the point where I might just not buy it if they make me wait so long to get the authenticator removed.


Re download the authenticator to your phone. On the Battle.net site there is a process you can do to remove the old one them add the new one. If that doesnt work CALL them. If you email, then yes it will take days for any responses.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Re download the authenticator to your phone. On the Battle.net site there is a process you can do to remove the old one them add the new one. If that doesnt work CALL them. If you email, then yes it will take days for any responses.


Don't you need the serial and restore code of the old authenticator? I don't have either.

Calling doesn't work. Every time I get through their bs menus which is obviously setup so people just hang up, I get the message our phones lines are currently full.


----------



## ThumperSD

If my weapon includes extra 20% critical damage chance and I add an emerald gem which increases it by another 20%, I will have a 40% chance of doing critical damage right? Im not sure how Blizzard programmed this to work


----------



## nathris

2300 ms ping on NA servers...

I could join a TF2 server in New Zealand, 7000 miles away, and get a lower ping.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Don't you need the serial and restore code of the old authenticator? I don't have either.
> Calling doesn't work. Every time I get through their bs menus which is obviously setup so people just hang up, I get the message our phones lines are currently full.


I don't think their phone line support is opened on weekends, try on Monday.









Usually they take a lot longer via email, just give them a call on Monday to get it fixed asap.


----------



## goodtobeking

In D2 I could type something in that would all me to see the ping I was playing at. Is there a way to do this as well in D3?? My lag is so bad I have like a 3 second delay on everything.

Why cant there be a real singleplayer mode???????? /RAGE


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't think their phone line support is opened on weekends, try on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually they take a lot longer via email, just give them a call on Monday to get it fixed asap.


But I want to play NOW!!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I did call last Thursday as well, and I couldn't get through either...


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> In D2 I could type something in that would all me to see the ping I was playing at. Is there a way to do this as well in D3?? My lag is so bad I have like a 3 second delay on everything.
> Why cant there be a real singleplayer mode???????? /RAGE


hover over the green/yellow/red bar in your mini menu towards the bottom right-hand side of the screen


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Don't you need the serial and restore code of the old authenticator? I don't have either.
> Calling doesn't work. Every time I get through their bs menus which is obviously setup so people just hang up, I get the message our phones lines are currently full.


that's why i saved the restore code in a google docs sheet that doesn't have a label. Quick and easy to access for my often flashed android devices


----------



## Bastyn99

Beat the game on Hell with full party today. Went on to try Inferno. Some of the rare mobs are 10 times harder than the bosses, simply because it is impossible to avoid their damage. Bosses you can read, you always know what they're going to do, so you can dodge it, but rare and elite mobs you cant. They will one or two shot even me as a barbarian with pretty tanky setup. Me and my friends often have to zerg rush them and die 5-6 times each. Bosses are still somewhat easy, it just takes ages to kill them because they have massive health pools.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 2300 ms ping on NA servers...
> I could join a TF2 server in New Zealand, 7000 miles away, and get a lower ping.


I'm 7000 miles away

I get 300 ping on NA server


----------



## MaxFTW

Done the game, now playing on nightmare for lootz


----------



## pjBSOD

Is your damage supposed to kind of suck every start of a new difficulty? Just beat Skeleton King on Nightmare as a Wizard and I feel like I'm doing no damage. I was really weak at the beginning of Normal too from what I remember, I don't think I started getting really strong until Act 3.


----------



## calavera

Wait until you get to Hell difficulty, its freaking ridiculous. It feels like my lvl53 DH is shooting rubber pellets. In some cases I can't even ding champions or unique. Heck, if a unique has healing capability I have to run around it.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Wait until you get to Hell difficulty, its freaking ridiculous. It feels like my lvl53 DH is shooting rubber pellets. In some cases I can't even ding champions or unique. Heck, if a unique has healing capability I have to run around it.


so explain how u kill them? or is the game designed like all the other lamos to just avoid and outrun stuff?> each room should be locked and you shouldnt be able to pass it unless you kill something!

PS - not attacking you just absurd what ive heard from the speed players and how much allowed cheating they do

up to quest 25 act3 slowly getting there playing with my buddy so gotta wait for him ro him wait for me hah


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I know that...It wasn't tied to your account, though...I'm almost positive that just existed so you could see what was possible...
> If you noticed, several of the choices in the "reveal" are unlockables in game...
> Yep, found it:
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/4347168/
> It's a contest that you could enter with or without Bnet...
> Thus, hit G, that's your banner.


Did you read what I wrote? The other guy was asking if the banners from the weekly events were accessible yet which they aren't so i dont know why you keep telling me to press g. Since you seem slow blizzard said that the weekly banner unlocks won't be available immediately


----------



## Nethermir

finally finished teh game in normal. i know i am slow







i liked the story but the bosses are so dang easy! all i have to do is plop earthquake







looking forward to the higher difficulty levels.


----------



## regles

It was funny on normal for barbarian. You could literally kill anything instantly by stunning them and then using earthquake with the 65% fire damage rune.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> finally finished teh game in normal. i know i am slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the story but the bosses are so dang easy! all i have to do is plop earthquake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to the higher difficulty levels.


Ya the bosses are easy when you reach higher difficulties like inferno the elite mobs are stronger than the bosses its sad


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> so explain how u kill them? or is the game designed like all the other lamos to just avoid and outrun stuff?> each room should be locked and you shouldnt be able to pass it unless you kill something!
> PS - not attacking you just absurd what ive heard from the speed players and how much allowed cheating they do
> up to quest 25 act3 slowly getting there playing with my buddy so gotta wait for him ro him wait for me hah


At this point it's not really worth killing them as a DH because all the gear I have is outdated now. You could kill them but it will take many deaths and gold to fix your broken gear. If a champion/unique has mortar and teleport skills I don't bother. Mortar and wall skills, that's just a death trap. I have 15k HP and I can only take 2~3 hits. That's with 9k potion use. If I'm not mistaken some champions have 200~300k HP. It's easier if you have a tank though.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> At this point it's not really worth killing them as a DH because all the gear I have is outdated now. You could kill them but it will take many deaths and gold to fix your broken gear. If a champion/unique has mortar and teleport skills I don't bother. Mortar and wall skills, that's just a death trap. I have 15k HP and I can only take 2~3 hits. That's with 9k potion use. If I'm not mistaken some champions have 200~300k HP. It's easier if you have a tank though.


ahh ic, so sounds pretty hard and rought but it also sounds like you have out leveled your gear and yes i carefully worded that because i did not say go to AH! haha


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> finally finished teh game in normal. i know i am slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the story but the bosses are so dang easy! all i have to do is plop earthquake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to the higher difficulty levels.


your not that slow I just hit the second act today









but I explore every inch of every area, and kill every enemy


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> ahh ic, so sounds pretty hard and rought but it also sounds like you have out leveled your gear and yes i carefully worded that because *i did not say go to AH*! haha


too late. you already said it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> your not that slow I just hit the second act today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I explore every inch of every area, and kill every enemy


shut it both of you!! I'm still in Act 1, normal







, and I've been skipping a bit of stuff (lets said 15%) every since lv10 because my friend was with me playing and he isn't a story hoe, so I didn't wanna waste his time

I explore everything like you did pre-lv10 though. That said, I don't find the story very attractive.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> finally finished teh game in normal. i know i am slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the story but the bosses are so dang easy! all i have to do is plop earthquake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to the higher difficulty levels.
> 
> 
> 
> your not that slow I just hit the second act today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I explore every inch of every area, and kill every enemy
Click to expand...

same here, i take my time exploring and killing everything, on normal im rolling through everything with a monk (lvl17) anyways this is an enjoyable game for me.


----------



## Geemaa

20 hours, finally made it to diablo at level 31..and I've died 5 times already. Too hard, I've had problems with every dang boss so far


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Is your damage supposed to kind of suck every start of a new difficulty? Just beat Skeleton King on Nightmare as a Wizard and I feel like I'm doing no damage. I was really weak at the beginning of Normal too from what I remember, I don't think I started getting really strong until Act 3.


Don't forget your spell damage is based on your weapon damage so equip a nice wand or another wizard weapon and you'll be good to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> finally finished teh game in normal. i know i am slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the story but the bosses are so dang easy! all i have to do is plop earthquake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to the higher difficulty levels.


Normal is supposed to be easy.








I'm in A4 nightmare right now and it's pretty tough, I can dish out the damage but I die pretty quick. And that is with 15K hp.


----------



## kevindd992002

What would be the best combination of weapons for the monk? Does he need one weapon and one shield or two one-handed weapons on both hands?


----------



## nerdybeat

Level 56 wiz, act 2 Hell right now. Lovin the game. Rockin a crazy 1h mace for dmg. here is a link to my current build. Works great solo and in 2-3 player groups. However, there are ALWAYS those champ packs that wreck your @$$.


----------



## mountains

I just got my DH to level 45, in Act 3 Nightmare right now. Can't wait for Hell.

Things hit hard, but I can string together Smoke Screen and Preparation to get 12 seconds of invincibility per fight. That's enough to keep things running smoothly, so far.


----------



## Geemaa

edit: Finally, after 3 hours and my last attempt before I said forget it...I killed diablo on normal =D


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa*
> 
> Anyone able to help me kill diablo on normal right now? Ive been getting killed for the past 2 hours.
> edit: Made it to the 3rd stage. Ive died probably 30 times. Im getting very mad and close to rage quitting. It's so hard to get out of range because his DA just teleports to me and destroying me as a DH. I spent over 30k gold on repairs and I only have 2.8k left to beat him. It's really making me mad to where I just want to make a new guy and try to get to diablo and beat him that doesn't blow.
> edit2: Never mind, I'm going to bed. It's pissing me off and I've been at this for almost 3 hours straight. I get the mechanics for 1-2 but it's so hard not to get hit by his BS when he just teleports to me every time I get away to work on damage.


im at a lower lv than you, and I'm not sure how the enemy you face was acting, but ill give my input anyway

there's this one skill that let you leap forward by about 4 inches on screen, everytime an enemy either pulls you directly to him or jumps at you, you leap once

I've been dodging pretty well with it.


----------



## Smoka Cola

Made a video for all those people who want this on steam, but can't get the overlay to work. Very simple, I was just going to write it out but I find videos make it easier for everyone.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What would be the best combination of weapons for the monk? Does he need one weapon and one shield or two one-handed weapons on both hands?


This really depends.... Are your stats fine on protection/armor rating? If so, use two one handers or a good beat stick... Because you want more DPS and they have plenty of heal abilities. If your kind of weak in the knees... use a good shield and a good one hander. I have noticed monks, although they are "martial artists".... really don't do well with DPS in comparison to some other classes... Haven't wuite figured out why yet. Maybe good monk weapons are just harder to come by?


----------



## MKBOT

Been playing D3 since i picked up my CE on launch night. im just trying to guage where im at with my DH in terms of stats and see what you guys think.
Currently on nightmare act I and lvl 36 the main stats ive been working on with her are vitality and dexterity vitality is at 238. but my dex. is at 512 and DPS is 1070.XX cheers, MKBOT


----------



## Norlig

Any1 else seem to have the game loading really slow, even if you have it on an SSD?

I installed the game on my SSD, and then copied it over to a USB 3.0 flash drive to play it when I am not at home.

but when I am at home, it can take up to 1 minute, maybe more to get into the game when I press resume game, but when I play from the USB stick, it is nearly instant


----------



## drufause

Well Here is my new background for my phone. Its NastyK my mage.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Any1 else seem to have the game loading really slow, even if you have it on an SSD?
> I installed the game on my SSD, and then copied it over to a USB 3.0 flash drive to play it when I am not at home.
> but when I am at home, it can take up to 1 minute, maybe more to get into the game when I press resume game, but when I play from the USB stick, it is nearly instant


Weird, no issues here on a Vertex 2 120GB, the game loads almost instantly.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Ditto on an Agility2


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Weird, no issues here on a Vertex 2 120GB, the game loads almost instantly.


even on a SATA3 drive (non SSD) it only takes 2 sec to load all the way into the game from double click on the desktop icon

I have mine installed on the G: drive for all my Games, and it doesn't make that much of a difference then when it was on C: (ssd drive)


----------



## Lisjak

The servers are still down... Talking about bad timing


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKBOT*
> 
> Been playing D3 since i picked up my CE on launch night. im just trying to guage where im at with my DH in terms of stats and see what you guys think.
> Currently on nightmare act I and lvl 36 the main stats ive been working on with her are vitality and dexterity vitality is at 238. but my dex. is at 512 and DPS is 1070.XX cheers, MKBOT


Sounds ok to main, your DPS boost is going to come from how lucky you are with bow finds (or AH purchases).
Lvl41

636dex / 652 vit / DPS - 1293. HP is around 11.5K.
My bow is only 85 something (104 with a perf ruby in it).

I'd try to balance your vitality cuz you're gonna need it bad in Hell/Inferno.


----------



## Norlig

is there a Diablo 3 Armory?


----------



## seabiscuit68

Hopefully this thread is pretty active and I can get a question answered without creating a new Diablo thread.

1) I will need to use my laptop for a week which has a dual core Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 Ghz and a Radeon Mobility 4670. Will Diablo 3 be playable on this setup?

2) My other major concern is the internet connectivity. Does this stream off servers or is the connection there simply to log in and then just updates as you hit checkpoints? Let me re-phrase - does it take a significant amount of bandwidth and does it need a fast connection. I will be in a hotel with who knows what for internet.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## amin7ty

i wanna play the game so baad but the stocks here in singapore is pretty bad...i wan the box


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Hopefully this thread is pretty active and I can get a question answered without creating a new Diablo thread.
> 1) I will need to use my laptop for a week which has a dual core Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 Ghz and a Radeon Mobility 4670. Will Diablo 3 be playable on this setup?
> 2) My other major concern is the internet connectivity. Does this stream off servers or is the connection there simply to log in and then just updates as you hit checkpoints? Let me re-phrase - does it take a significant amount of bandwidth and does it need a fast connection. I will be in a hotel with who knows what for internet.
> Thanks for the responses.


I got a lappy with a Core2Duo @ 2.2Ghz, and a Overclocked 4650 [725core 825mem), so its faster than a stock 4670. I get about 45 FPS average, dipping to low 20's when alot of things happen at the same time, this is at low settings & 1360x768

I also think that the CPU is bottlenecking the GPU, as the GPU often sits at ~70% usage when I am below 60fps

so it will be playable if you are playing alone and on low settings with Low FX, but dont expect wonders


----------



## Lisjak

As for your connection question In beta I was connected to the NA servers and had 280 ping. Sounds much but it was completely playable. Only when it dipped to over 1000ms there was a noticable lag. So no you don't need a awesome connection. A average one will do


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This really depends.... Are your stats fine on protection/armor rating? If so, use two one handers or a good beat stick... Because you want more DPS and they have plenty of heal abilities. If your kind of weak in the knees... use a good shield and a good one hander. I have noticed monks, although they are "martial artists".... really don't do well with DPS in comparison to some other classes... Haven't wuite figured out why yet. Maybe good monk weapons are just harder to come by?


Monks have great DPS, you just have to push for +dex items. My 36 monk does 1000 dps, although that's not strictly true since my main attack is effectively AOE. Combine that with a good dodge rate, the ability to blind enemies and heal and you can just charge into a group of mobs and kill 10-15 at once. The other classes might be able to out damage you against single mobs but in regular play I do most of the damage in the group


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

getting it today, the pull of this game is too much for me. I need to give it a shot


----------



## triallen

Anyone know which stat controls pet health for the Witch Doctor? Is it character vitality, intelligence, or level?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This really depends.... Are your stats fine on protection/armor rating? If so, use two one handers or a good beat stick... Because you want more DPS and they have plenty of heal abilities. If your kind of weak in the knees... use a good shield and a good one hander. I have noticed monks, although they are "martial artists".... really don't do well with DPS in comparison to some other classes... Haven't wuite figured out why yet. Maybe good monk weapons are just harder to come by?


What is considered "fine" on protection/armor rating?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Monks have great DPS, you just have to push for +dex items. My 36 monk does 1000 dps, although that's not strictly true since my main attack is effectively AOE. Combine that with a good dodge rate, the ability to blind enemies and heal and you can just charge into a group of mobs and kill 10-15 at once. The other classes might be able to out damage you against single mobs but in regular play I do most of the damage in the group


What weapons do you primarily use for your monk?


----------



## Dooginater

Quick question guys, I'm playing a barbarian lvl 32 on normal, I typically use a shield and one handed weapon. I'm chopping through things np and don't die easily. DPS is around 240 and I have close to 4k health. Should I be using dual weapons instead or is shield sword/mace etc the way to go?


----------



## Norlig

I wonder when Blizzard will let me play the game I paid for 5 days ago


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triallen*
> 
> Anyone know which stat controls pet health for the Witch Doctor? Is it character vitality, intelligence, or level?


pretty sure all classes are identical

Str=armor
Dex=dodge
Int=magic resist
Vit=vitamins to grow strong and have more health









So yes its vit you want unless a class had a specific means to convert one stat to another for ex monks turn Dec=armor if they choose.

Edit you asked pet health I am not sure my bad misread


----------



## evilferret

Anybody got access to cow level and let me follow them there?

Spent 5 hours trying to get the cave to spawn for the Rainbow item and the few times it did, the item didn't spawn.

Random event with a random loot, sigh.

Also anybody know if I can use the normal item to craft the nightmare version? Or does all the items have to come from nightmare?


----------



## Insomnium

Quote:


> I wonder when Blizzard will let me play the game I paid for 5 days ago


Haha this! Have hardly had the chance to play. I guess in the 6 years of making it they didn't spend alot of that time on the servers


----------



## Tchernobyl

Ah, no wonder D3 inferno was beaten already. The rare mobs/champion mobs are much, much more difficult than the bosses in Inferno, and those players who beat it already completely avoided them as much as possible...









That explains much


----------



## WiL11o6

I just logged into my character and I am missing 5-6 rare items in my stash, I am left with 6 gold when I had 550k and all my gear remains on my character. What just happened? I don't share my account with anyone and if I got hacked I don't see why they wouldn't take the gear off my char since it is better than the junk rares in my stash.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> Quick question guys, I'm playing a barbarian lvl 32 on normal, I typically use a shield and one handed weapon. I'm chopping through things np and don't die easily. DPS is around 240 and I have close to 4k health. Should I be using dual weapons instead or is shield sword/mace etc the way to go?


i think for normal you can just use dual, or any high dps weapons because it is a bit easy. im using dual weapons right at the start up until now, (act 2 nightmare) and i havent had any problems, i havent died anywhere yet. someone told me that 2 hand weps are better but ive yet to see a good weapon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Ah, no wonder D3 inferno was beaten already. The rare mobs/champion mobs are much, much more difficult than the bosses in Inferno, and those players who beat it already completely avoided them as much as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains much


i hope they patch it


----------



## Nethermir

woops double post.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> Quick question guys, I'm playing a barbarian lvl 32 on normal, I typically use a shield and one handed weapon. I'm chopping through things np and don't die easily. DPS is around 240 and I have close to 4k health. Should I be using dual weapons instead or is shield sword/mace etc the way to go?


Okey so, heres the thing with weapons and barbarian in D3. When you're using a single one handed or two handed weapon, your damage is based on the DPS of that weapon plus stats. When you're dual wielding, your damage is based on _the average_ of the DPS between both weapons + stats and the 15% attack speed bonus dual wielding gives. This means, that if you're using a 100 DPS weapon in one hand, and a 50 DPS weapon in the other, your DPS will be 75 + whatever the 15% AS bonus gives you. So in order to effectively dual wield, you need to pretty equal weapons.

What this all means is, its hard to dual wield when leveling up since you will probably find new better weapons all the time and if you only find one good weapon at a time, dual wielding will reduce that weapons DPS, making Sword n' Board and Two handed the most viable choices most of the time.

But, fortunately, Blizzard have build in an automatic DPS calculator in the character sheet, so its easy to tell which one of you weapon setups is most effective


----------



## TurboTurtle

Wowzah. Upgrading one of my fist weapons just took my monk from ~600 to 1250 DPS. At level 46 I'm now just tearing NM Act III apart.

Had to switch to a more defensive build as well - if I hadn't taken the rune that grants + 1 armor per Dex I would be torn to shreds quickly in groups. I'm at ~45% damage reduction and just over 7k health and a group of skeleton archers still can get me down by 25%-40% in seconds.

On another note, anyone else started to get really terrible lag all of a sudden?


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Okey so, heres the thing with weapons and barbarian in D3. When you're using a single one handed or two handed weapon, your damage is based on the DPS of that weapon plus stats. When you're dual wielding, your damage is based on _the average_ of the DPS between both weapons + stats and the 15% attack speed bonus dual wielding gives. This means, that if you're using a 100 DPS weapon in one hand, and a 50 DPS weapon in the other, your DPS will be 75 + whatever the 15% AS bonus gives you. So in order to effectively dual wield, you need to pretty equal weapons.
> What this all means is, its hard to dual wield when leveling up since you will probably find new better weapons all the time and if you only find one good weapon at a time, dual wielding will reduce that weapons DPS, making Sword n' Board and Two handed the most viable choices most of the time.
> But, fortunately, Blizzard have build in an automatic DPS calculator in the character sheet, so its easy to tell which one of you weapon setups is most effective


Exactly, as you get new weapons you just have to play with the configuration to what suites you best. For example; my Barbarian. Lvl 41 now. Have been using a 2h since 31 or so. Was around 750dps? Then I found a 1h that has higher overall stats. That 1h by itself put me over 850dps. But to try it with a lesser 1h for DW, brought it down to where the 2h was better. So I swordn boarded it till I found a equal 1h. (Both 70dps 1h btw.)

However I will say this. I know, I KNOW its random loot n stats. But I have not once gotten a Barbarian speciific drop from either bosses or elites n rares. I have a full tab full of monk, DH, Wizard gear for if I level one of them. So, since drops suck for me overall. My guy sucks right now.
I also dont get how some of you are lvl 35 with 11k HP and 1000+dps? Either this game is 90% dex/int drops for all the other classes. Because I havent seen or had crap for Str drops for my Barb. Maybe 5k HP and ~850dps. I still manage in NM Act2, but it is tough.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> Wowzah. Upgrading one of my fist weapons just took my monk from ~600 to 1250 DPS. At level 46 I'm now just tearing NM Act III apart.
> Had to switch to a more defensive build as well - if I hadn't taken the rune that grants + 1 armor per Dex I would be torn to shreds quickly in groups. I'm at ~45% damage reduction and just over 7k health and a group of skeleton archers still can get me down by 25%-40% in seconds.
> On another note, anyone else started to get really terrible lag all of a sudden?


2600+ dps @ lvl 43


----------



## atibbo69

Can someone help me on Act 2 Final Boss in Hell? Add me: Tibbo#1914


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone know a legit place I can digitally buy the game other than battle.net? I know it sounds sad, but I don't feel like paying the taxes.. Hearing about the server issues, I won't be missing much by waiting.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Okey so, heres the thing with weapons and barbarian in D3. When you're using a single one handed or two handed weapon, your damage is based on the DPS of that weapon plus stats. When you're dual wielding, your damage is based on _the average_ of the DPS between both weapons + stats and the 15% attack speed bonus dual wielding gives. This means, that if you're using a 100 DPS weapon in one hand, and a 50 DPS weapon in the other, your DPS will be 75 + whatever the 15% AS bonus gives you. So in order to effectively dual wield, you need to pretty equal weapons.
> What this all means is, its hard to dual wield when leveling up since you will probably find new better weapons all the time and if you only find one good weapon at a time, dual wielding will reduce that weapons DPS, making Sword n' Board and Two handed the most viable choices most of the time.
> But, fortunately, Blizzard have build in an automatic DPS calculator in the character sheet, so its easy to tell which one of you weapon setups is most effective


thanks for a very nice explanation









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Exactly, as you get new weapons you just have to play with the configuration to what suites you best. For example; my Barbarian. Lvl 41 now. Have been using a 2h since 31 or so. Was around 750dps? Then I found a 1h that has higher overall stats. That 1h by itself put me over 850dps. But to try it with a lesser 1h for DW, brought it down to where the 2h was better. So I swordn boarded it till I found a equal 1h. (Both 70dps 1h btw.)
> However I will say this. I know, I KNOW its random loot n stats. But I have not once gotten a Barbarian speciific drop from either bosses or elites n rares. I have a full tab full of monk, DH, Wizard gear for if I level one of them. So, since drops suck for me overall. My guy sucks right now.
> I also dont get how some of you are lvl 35 with 11k HP and 1000+dps? Either this game is 90% dex/int drops for all the other classes. Because I havent seen or had crap for Str drops for my Barb. Maybe 5k HP and ~850dps. I still manage in NM Act2, but it is tough.


a lot of the armors/weapons can be used by different classes, that's probably why it is so hard to get a decent stat =/ my best loot so far was a 95 str/99 vit axe and a 107 vit armor.

speaking of armors and weapons, i have a few stuff in here to get rid of. i am unable to post these in auction and it is filling up my inventory so if any of guys want it, just send me a pm im giving it away free. just make sure you really need it









Level 27 bracer
+45 str
+43 int
+39 vit

Level 27 bracer
+30 str
+41 int
+12 vit
6 life per second regen
etc, etc.

Level 34 axe
+2-5 cold damage
+47 str
crit hit damage inc by 34%
2% dmg converted to life
+1 socket

Level 33 crossbow (DH)
+6-13 fire dmg
each hit adds +16 life
1.2% change to freeze
ignores durability loss

----

are we allowed to post stuff that we sell in d3?


----------



## Rebelord

So, decided to spend 40k in the AH for a new 1h and shield. Plus I adjusted my build a little bit to help with surviving since I know my gear is crappy.
My current build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WcSXQk!XdU!ZZaaab
Working much better so far. Not dieing as much. So keeps things moving more smoothly for me.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> So, decided to spend 40k in the AH for a new 1h and shield. Plus I adjusted my build a little bit to help with surviving since I know my gear is crappy.
> My current build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WcSXQk!XdU!ZZaaab
> Working much better so far. Not dieing as much. So keeps things moving more smoothly for me.


hmm that's an interesting build. why not cleave for aoe?


----------



## Rebelord

Nethermir: I like that idea. Going to try it out. I do adjust and play with my build alot. It never really stays a specific one for long TBH.


----------



## Rabbs

*sigh* So jelly of all you who are already playing







I can't play cause my rig isn't finished yet, but when i do female demon hunter here i come.


----------



## nycste

Heya so for those on nightmare and harder can you out level your quests aka your progression and I mean this purely by mistake and thus make it to easy for yourself or does each level/zone/instance auto update based on your current level?

FOR EXample.

1. Start nightmare quest 1 just say Lv 30.
2. You end up instead helping buddies finish normal for 2 days and end up lv 35
3. You go back to start nightmare quest 1 at now LV 35
4. What does this do to the mobs are they 35 or 30? hope i made sense very simple question and pretty annoying if they do not scale upwards

I ask because I made several mistakes of joining friends only to go back and finish quests and just be able ot 3 shot bosses on normal is beyond sillyness! heck even normal should scale up to the hardest biggest baddiest player in the group hah


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> thanks for a very nice explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of the armors/weapons can be used by different classes, that's probably why it is so hard to get a decent stat =/ my best loot so far was a 95 str/99 vit axe and a 107 vit armor.
> speaking of armors and weapons, i have a few stuff in here to get rid of. i am unable to post these in auction and it is filling up my inventory so if any of guys want it, just send me a pm im giving it away free. just make sure you really need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 27 bracer
> +45 str
> +43 int
> +39 vit
> Level 27 bracer
> +30 str
> +41 int
> +12 vit
> 6 life per second regen
> etc, etc.
> Level 34 axe
> +2-5 cold damage
> +47 str
> crit hit damage inc by 34%
> 2% dmg converted to life
> +1 socket
> Level 33 crossbow (DH)
> +6-13 fire dmg
> each hit adds +16 life
> 1.2% change to freeze
> ignores durability loss
> ----
> are we allowed to post stuff that we sell in d3?


What's the DPS on the xbow?
Usually I sort by Vit/Dex/Socket, and since it has none of them...I probably wouldn't be looking at it really.

I'm saying this as someone who uses DH as my primary character (it's about 95% of my playtime on the account).


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Heya so for those on nightmare and harder can you out level your quests aka your progression and I mean this purely by mistake and thus make it to easy for yourself or does each level/zone/instance auto update based on your current level?
> FOR EXample.
> 1. Start nightmare quest 1 just say Lv 30.
> 2. You end up instead helping buddies finish normal for 2 days and end up lv 35
> 3. You go back to start nightmare quest 1 at now LV 35
> 4. What does this do to the mobs are they 35 or 30? hope i made sense very simple question and pretty annoying if they do not scale upwards
> I ask because I made several mistakes of joining friends only to go back and finish quests and just be able ot 3 shot bosses on normal is beyond sillyness! heck even normal should scale up to the hardest biggest baddiest player in the group hah


Id assume it stays the same


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> Id assume it stays the same


I've noticed that for joining public games, it doesn't allow you to go ahead if you are out of the recommended range (too low). Of course if you are above the recommended range, they don't care though. I think this is so you don't have unproductive party members - which is fair IMO.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> What's the DPS on the xbow?
> Usually I sort by Vit/Dex/Socket, and since it has none of them...I probably wouldn't be looking at it really.
> I'm saying this as someone who uses DH as my primary character (it's about 95% of my playtime on the account).


i am not sure, i dont have a DH







if you have a cross bow that have decent vit/dex then this probably wont work out for you.


----------



## king8654

just hit 33 wizard...lovee it


----------



## Ubeermench

Almost to lvl 60!


----------



## Nebel

I'm a lvl 58 barbarian and getting frustrated with act 3 in hell difficulty.
Act 1 & 2 was not so bad, but act 3 maps are HUGE (laziness?) with too few checkpoints, so when you meet something like "molten fast fire chain" mob somewhere deep inside, you're pretty much ****ed. You will die a lot and have to run even more. I can't wait to get out of that act.
Not to mention that the game is so melee unfriendly.


----------



## meckert15834

Just beat diablo on normal with my lvl 32 wizard. It took me a little over 30 hours. Did plenty of exploring.

I found 1 legendary item throughout the whole game. Do they appear more in nightmare mode?


----------



## xzamples

can somebody with d3 take a picture of their USED cd-key and send me the picture? i would appreciate it









no, you will not lose your copy of the game , no i'm not stealing anything from you

if you really want to know what i will do with the picture, pm me and ill explain


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> Just beat diablo on normal with my lvl 32 wizard. It took me a little over 30 hours. Did plenty of exploring.
> I found 1 legendary item throughout the whole game. Do they appear more in nightmare mode?


The only legendary I've found was in normal was well, act I no less. I don't believe the drop rate increases with difficulty for legendary items.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> can somebody with the d3 collectors edition take a picture of their USED cd-key and send me the picture? i would appreciate it


I would hope not. Why? CD keys are authentication method for restoring ones account if the unforeseeable happens. Bad idea to ask for a key, used or not.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I would hope not. Why? CD keys are authentication method for restoring ones account if the unforeseeable happens. Bad idea to ask for a key, used or not.


i edited the post


----------



## JMattes

Just finished normal with my lvl 33 monk and did skeleton king on nightmare.

Looking for a group to do runs between 6pm and 11pm est

Bliz id is sloppysecond#1513 add me if your interested

Or pm me here


----------



## goodtobeking

Was your guys average latency?? I hover around 2500 to 1800. Stay around 2300 though. Game is unbearable, and is almost unplayable. I died like 10 times at the skeleton king at lvl 10 with a barb. Why did you have to do this to me Blizzard??


----------



## EVILNOK

I actually had no plans at all to get Diablo 3, but I just graduated college and a friend got it as a gift for me so I figured why not give it a go. I have to say I like it a lot better than I thought I would. I loved the 1st 2 Diablo games but I played them so much I doubted I could really get into D3. I got it installed about 3 hours ago and have played it til just now. I just started with the campaign to check it out, can't wait to get into some groups though. (btw my latency is usually around 250-280 but I'm sure the latency will get better as they smooth everything out. Keep in mind the game has only been out less than a week.)


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Was your guys average latency?? I hover around 2500 to 1800. Stay around 2300 though. Game is unbearable, and is almost unplayable. I died like 10 times at the skeleton king at lvl 10 with a barb. Why did you have to do this to me Blizzard??


Have you tried relogging? If it is still high, check the official forums about it. I know there are some stickys in the technical forum and General forums of it about latency issues. Might have a answer for ya


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Was your guys average latency?? I hover around 2500 to 1800. Stay around 2300 though. Game is unbearable, and is almost unplayable. I died like 10 times at the skeleton king at lvl 10 with a barb. Why did you have to do this to me Blizzard??


Not sure why yours is so high, mine stays between 200 and 300.


----------



## amin7ty

can anyone donate me a guest pass? would love to try the game first..


----------



## HarrisLam

got my DH to lv21

bought a ring for 30k last night, bought my dps from 90 all the way to 120 (33%!!)

like how pathetic do i have to be, at over lv20 and my dmg still isn't at 3 digits....


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> got my DH to lv21
> bought a ring for 30k last night, bought my dps from 90 all the way to 120 (33%!!)
> like how pathetic do i have to be, at over lv20 and my dmg still isn't at 3 digits....


Wow you spent 30k on a ring and your dps is only at 120?! That is CRAZY expensive dude. I'm 38 and can find items that are amazing for like a 5k max buyout.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Wow you spent 30k on a ring and your dps is only at 120?! That is CRAZY expensive dude. I'm 38 and can find items that are amazing for like a 5k max buyout.


well, items have more output when multiplied with your base stats, so It's not the ring's fault I got such a low dps. The ring will do more than it does now when I get better (because it has +dmg).

bottomline is that all my gears are pretty bad, except the rare bow and quiver my friend gave me. if my dps at lv21 being 120 shocks you, how about it being 4x when I was lv18 without my friend's bow and quiver?









currently I only have +dex bonus on bow, quiver, chest and the ring. Got a 2-4 dmg ring and this new ring I bought and that's pretty much all the damage related bonuses I got

to be precise, the ring is + 5 Vitality, roughly +30 to each of the other 3 stats(with dex at +32 as I recall) , +3-6 dmg, and then some random stuff like +x exp for each kill, etc etc


----------



## kevindd992002

So, what weapon combination should I look into for my Monk to have a higher DPS? As I've read here it's a bad idea to dual wield for a barbarian, so much for a monk, right?


----------



## Tchernobyl

I'd say it's the contrary for a monk. Since most of your spirit generation comes from the generator abilities, a fast weapon gives you more. Even with the passive that gives you more spirit while using a 2 hander, you just get so much more from two one handers.

Plus, faster attack speed = faster application of whatever buff/debuff the skill might give. With a two hander, it's just SO SLOW.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is considered "fine" on protection/armor rating?
> What weapons do you primarily use for your monk?


I can't answer that with specifics. It kind of depends on how you play and how well you utilize your character abilities. Are you running into mobs and getting your arse kicked? If so, you want more armor...

As for weapons. Right now I have two pretty sweet fist weapons that own mobs in 2-3 seconds with 100 fists. im only lvl 32 now. You def want to be sure that everything you have gives you dexterity boost! As this is the only way you can mow through things without taking too much hit.

I would suggest gear that adds to dexterity and has spirirt regen ever second so that your spirit will build back up even when your not in combat. (this is the thing i dislike the most, say you expend your spirit on a mob, only way to regen it is to fight more... so if you face another tough mob without some sort of spirit regen, you cant cast mantras or whatever else until you hit them a bit) i also use transcendence passive trait. With this, i can mow through anything on normal mode barely losing life (literally an unnoticeable amount) including bosses. I haven't fought diablo yet. I'm to diablo him now but had to go to work before i fought him!!!)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> got my DH to lv21
> bought a ring for 30k last night, bought my dps from 90 all the way to 120 (33%!!)
> like how pathetic do i have to be, at over lv20 and my dmg still isn't at 3 digits....


you need to be patient and scan the auctions all the way to the last page... at lvl 21 you should be able to use some sweet gear and get it for no more than 2-5k some people are just morons that list low level rare items with starting bids of 50k and buyouts at like 100,000 or more... how stupid do people have to be to think that someone is going to pay that for a rare item that is only useful until lvl 30 or so... I don't like how the auction house works... you cant organize by cost so you have to skim through everyones B.S. before you find your gold nugget.

I really hope they make some changes to the auction house. Not being able to cancel an auction, and only being able to list 10 items at a time is ridiculous...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> you need to be patient and scan the auctions all the way to the last page... at lvl 21 you should be able to use some sweet gear and get it for no more than 2-5k some people are just morons that list low level rare items with starting bids of 50k and buyouts at like 100,000 or more... how stupid do people have to be to think that someone is going to pay that for a rare item that is only useful until lvl 30 or so... *I don't like how the auction house works... you cant organize by cost so you have to skim through everyones B.S. before you find your gold nugget*.
> I really hope they make some changes to the auction house. Not being able to cancel an auction, and only being able to list 10 items at a time is ridiculous...


I only scan to the ~30th page lol, was already the best one I could find

and +rep for the absolute truth


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> you need to be patient and scan the auctions all the way to the last page... at lvl 21 you should be able to use some sweet gear and get it for no more than 2-5k some people are just morons that list low level rare items with starting bids of 50k and buyouts at like 100,000 or more... how stupid do people have to be to think that someone is going to pay that for a rare item that is only useful until lvl 30 or so... I don't like how the auction house works... you cant organize by cost so you have to skim through everyones B.S. before you find your gold nugget.
> I really hope they make some changes to the auction house. Not being able to cancel an auction, and only being able to list 10 items at a time is ridiculous...


There are 2 ways to sort by cost..

1 being you can put in a max buyout price so it lets you see items that you can afford

And

2 if you click the bid or buy out at the top of auction list you can sort by ascending or desending.. works for armor dps etc..

Hope that helps


----------



## Corralz

finally beat it! took about 26 hours to beat lol i fought diablo at 33 and won on my first try


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So, what weapon combination should I look into for my Monk to have a higher DPS? As I've read here it's a bad idea to dual wield for a barbarian, so much for a monk, right?


I'm at 51 for Barb and 2h is garbage so far. I'm still using two 1h.

The 2h weapons don't start to get good until you hit 60 and the gear evens out more.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'd say it's the contrary for a monk. Since most of your spirit generation comes from the generator abilities, a fast weapon gives you more. Even with the passive that gives you more spirit while using a 2 hander, you just get so much more from two one handers.
> Plus, faster attack speed = faster application of whatever buff/debuff the skill might give. With a two hander, it's just SO SLOW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I can't answer that with specifics. It kind of depends on how you play and how well you utilize your character abilities. Are you running into mobs and getting your arse kicked? If so, you want more armor...
> As for weapons. Right now I have two pretty sweet fist weapons that own mobs in 2-3 seconds with 100 fists. im only lvl 32 now. You def want to be sure that everything you have gives you dexterity boost! As this is the only way you can mow through things without taking too much hit.
> I would suggest gear that adds to dexterity and has spirirt regen ever second so that your spirit will build back up even when your not in combat. (this is the thing i dislike the most, say you expend your spirit on a mob, only way to regen it is to fight more... so if you face another tough mob without some sort of spirit regen, you cant cast mantras or whatever else until you hit them a bit) i also use transcendence passive trait. With this, i can mow through anything on normal mode barely losing life (literally an unnoticeable amount) including bosses. I haven't fought diablo yet. I'm to diablo him now but had to go to work before i fought him!!!)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm at 51 for Barb and 2h is garbage so far. I'm still using two 1h.
> The 2h weapons don't start to get good until you hit 60 and the gear evens out more.


Thanks for your suggestions.

I'm only at level 13 now and my arse is getting kicked when fighting mobs. So with that, do I definitely need a shield and a one hander? I want to try two one handers but as I've read here, the DPS combination of two one handers is the average, right?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I'm only at level 13 now and my arse is getting kicked when fighting mobs. So with that, do I definitely need a shield and a one hander? I want to try two one handers but as I've read here, the DPS combination of two one handers is the average, right?


Best thing to do is buy cheap rares in AH and it makes everything a piece of cake. By cheap I mean under 10k.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> There are 2 ways to sort by cost..
> 1 being you can put in a max buyout price so it lets you see items that you can afford
> And
> 2 if you click the bid or buy out at the top of auction list you can sort by ascending or desending.. works for armor dps etc..
> Hope that helps


It helps tremendously yes thanks. Seems like I tried looking for how to do your suggestions (except for the first one) but could not figure out how, or the options weren't available... it would not let me click anything to put in decending order. The max price thing though, was not sure how it worked... And don't think I will use it because I want to see all options out there, regardless of if some idiot has them over priced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I'm only at level 13 now and my arse is getting kicked when fighting mobs. So with that, do I definitely need a shield and a one hander? I want to try two one handers but as I've read here, the DPS combination of two one handers is the average, right?


I used a good shield and a fist weapon until about lvl 29... but it's all on preference. When you start getting better attack skills, then two handed is def the way to go as you have the ability to heal for each spirit spent, and then your 2ndarys do a percentage of your overall dmg, so you want obvisouly 2 weapons for that.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Best thing to do is buy cheap rares in AH and it makes everything a piece of cake. By cheap I mean under 10k.


at level 13 cheap is under 3k probably closer to 1.5k


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I'm only at level 13 now and my arse is getting kicked when fighting mobs. So with that, do I definitely need a shield and a one hander? I want to try two one handers but as I've read here, the DPS combination of two one handers is the average, right?


I re-read my post and think I need to elaborate, or word it better... SINCE monks do have the ability to regen life with attack skills, its essentially like constant healing potions everytime you use your secondary attack. Furthermore, their skills also are based on a percentage, and that percentage is your overall attack. So if your skill deals 200% dmg on impact, and you only have one fist knive that does 25 dmg... then thats only 50 dmg... obviously, the ability would double by simple having another weapon.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I'm only at level 13 now and my arse is getting kicked when fighting mobs. So with that, do I definitely need a shield and a one hander? I want to try two one handers but as I've read here, the DPS combination of two one handers is the average, right?


2 handed, vs dual, vs shield +1h isnt the issue, its having gear thats actually good

things you want

+damage
+strength
+armor
+vitality
+attack speed

those will help you survive the most

+health on hit or kill is also good if you are looking for other specs


----------



## HarrisLam

the life steal works on ALL hits DH does, right?

mostly interested in interactions with rapid fire (would be pretty awesome if i can get massive life steal that way)

I kind of wish blizzard write their skill tooltips with more elaborations so that we can do our maths right, for example the first few runes of entangling shot (or whatever it was) has one that let you attack 4 enemies at a time instead of 2, the rune after it says it will shoot lightning shots.

Now since its the rune AFTER the 4-hit rune, I would assume the damage that the lightning adds is decent, however without actually numbers or percentages, we are just blinding going with our feelings like "hmm....i still like the idea of slowing 4 enemies at the same time instead of 2" or "that lightning damage gotta be great, I'm just gonna use that rune because its a later rune, gotta be an upgrade right?"


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Best thing to do is buy cheap rares in AH and it makes everything a piece of cake. By cheap I mean under 10k.


I'll try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It helps tremendously yes thanks. Seems like I tried looking for how to do your suggestions (except for the first one) but could not figure out how, or the options weren't available... it would not let me click anything to put in decending order. The max price thing though, was not sure how it worked... And don't think I will use it because I want to see all options out there, regardless of if some idiot has them over priced.I used a good shield and a fist weapon until about lvl 29... but it's all on preference. When you start getting better attack skills, then two handed is def the way to go as you have the ability to heal for each spirit spent, and then your 2ndarys do a percentage of your overall dmg, so you want obvisouly 2 weapons for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I re-read my post and think I need to elaborate, or word it better... SINCE monks do have the ability to regen life with attack skills, its essentially like constant healing potions everytime you use your secondary attack. Furthermore, their skills also are based on a percentage, and that percentage is your overall attack. So if your skill deals 200% dmg on impact, and you only have one fist knive that does 25 dmg... then thats only 50 dmg... obviously, the ability would double by simple having another weapon.


When you say attack skills, are you also pertaining to secondary attacks that are equipped to the mouse right-click?

Gotcha in the percentage. So for monks, how do you actually compute/know the total DPS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough*
> 
> 2 handed, vs dual, vs shield +1h isnt the issue, its having gear thats actually good
> things you want
> +damage
> +strength
> +armor
> +vitality
> +attack speed
> those will help you survive the most
> +health on hit or kill is also good if you are looking for other specs


Right, thanks.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Oops, I am sorry Kev, i should have said dexterity instead of strength, i thought barb not monk


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Best thing to do is buy cheap rares in AH and it makes everything a piece of cake. By cheap I mean under 10k.


personally, i advise against this if someone is just playing the game in normal mode for the first time. normal mode is pretty easy and if someone is having a hard time, i say take it as a challenge. AH takes away a lot from the game by overpowering whatever character you are using. at least up until nightmare difficulty. ive yet to try hell and above.


----------



## CULLEN

I cant believe so few play Witch Doctor, by far one of the best survival + crowd control class I've tried out. Pretty darn fun to play, although against single targets, eg. bosses, I would probably suggest other class.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> personally, i advise against this if someone is just playing the game in normal mode for the first time. normal mode is pretty easy and if someone is having a hard time, i say take it as a challenge. AH takes away a lot from the game by overpowering whatever character you are using. at least up until nightmare difficulty. ive yet to try hell and above.


One of the achievements is to go weaponless in hell -- I can't wait for that...

And another thing...The dungeons are random...So, even when you "clear" normal entirely...You're not actually done.

Each instance is completely random...For example, I reset my game on purpose just to spawn another set of dungeons...I think there are 6/7/8/9 something like that and you only get 2 per.

An example of this is defiled crypts in the first area...Those 3 crypts actually randomly rotate and there are 3 completely different events based on which version you get...

I've cleared them with friends about 20 times now and there's still 2 dungeons I have yet to get...


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.
> I'm only at level 13 now and my arse is getting kicked when fighting mobs. So with that, do I definitely need a shield and a one hander? I want to try two one handers but as I've read here, the DPS combination of two one handers is the average, right?


I never really had a problem, then again I played through the beta often so knew what to do...

Remember, Monks are NOT limited to fist weapons. Until you find a good pair, you can use any 1 hander that you like. Stuff with high dps, and preferably some dex/vit. Maybe +health on hit.
For a while, I was even using daggers, since the attack speed was utterly obscene









High dps is key, really.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN*
> 
> I cant believe so few play Witch Doctor, by far one of the best survival + crowd control class I've tried out. Pretty darn fun to play, although against single targets, eg. bosses, I would probably suggest other class.


I'm playing the characters in reverse of popularity









i'm loving the gargantuan and the spirit walk (which let's me escape from jailers and everything).


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'll try that.
> When you say attack skills, are you also pertaining to secondary attacks that are equipped to the mouse right-click?
> Gotcha in the percentage. So for monks, how do you actually compute/know the total DPS?
> Right, thanks.


What rotation are you using so far anyways?


----------



## Cryosis00

Haven't been to the forums in a few days. Little game called D3 has absorbed my essence.

I play a barb, current lvl 60 trying to solo Act1 Inferno.

There is so much crying on the barb forums its pathetic. I think people are just too conditioned from easy games and expect instant gratification and readily available gear the moment they level.

I felt the game progressed nicely. I went DW through all of normal. Switched to 2H for NM and Hell. Inferno I have to sword and board due to gear issues.

I think the biggest issue with most complaints is people expect to be able to dive into any situation and not die. When you are up against rare and elite packs you really need to understand their buffs. This really allows the upper hand to know when to dps, when to kite and when to run for your life.

I will say that I feel melee characters have a little harder time than ranged classes. It's simply due to the nature of the play style which requires you to be in melee range of mobs to do most of your sustained damage. For the barb specifically I think if Blizzard just looked at our self healing abilities and increased their effectiveness somewhat or gave us better scaling resists then the issue might correct itself.

I do love the challenge of the game at the later levels. Once the AH price inflation settles I think people will be able to gear a little quicker.

P.S. Whimsyshire is absolutely hilarious.... and has great drops.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN*
> 
> I cant believe so few play Witch Doctor, by far one of the best survival + crowd control class I've tried out. Pretty darn fun to play, although against single targets, eg. bosses, I would probably suggest other class.


I'm playing WD my first run through. Currently just finished Act 2 and am at level 25. So far I like my triple darts the best along with my zombie dogs and gargantuan for fighting bosses. Better single target damage and blowing up 4 zombie dogs in a crowd usually ends up wiping most mobs out. Plus being able to have a chance to spawn a new dog when you blow them up and the circle of life to give a chance to spawn a new dog when you kill someone is great.

EDIT: The frogs are good for crowds also, but I do find the spiders worthless so far.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Haven't been to the forums in a few days. Little game called D3 has absorbed my essence.
> I play a barb, current lvl 60 trying to solo Act1 Inferno.
> There is so much crying on the barb forums its pathetic. I think people are just too conditioned from easy games and expect instant gratification and readily available gear the moment they level.
> I felt the game progressed nicely. I went DW through all of normal. Switched to 2H for NM and Hell. Inferno I have to sword and board due to gear issues.
> I think the biggest issue with most complaints is people expect to be able to dive into any situation and not die. When you are up against rare and elite packs you really need to understand their buffs. This really allows the upper hand to know when to dps, when to kite and when to run for your life.
> I will say that I feel melee characters have a little harder time than ranged classes. It's simply due to the nature of the play style which requires you to be in melee range of mobs to do most of your sustained damage. For the barb specifically I think if Blizzard just looked at our self healing abilities and increased their effectiveness somewhat or gave us better scaling resists then the issue might correct itself.
> I do love the challenge of the game at the later levels. Once the AH price inflation settles I think people will be able to gear a little quicker.
> P.S. Whimsyshire is absolutely hilarious.... and has great drops.


I agree, I hope they don't nerf the hell out of it like WoW.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough*
> 
> Oops, I am sorry Kev, i should have said dexterity instead of strength, i thought barb not monk


No worries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What rotation are you using so far anyways?


What do you mean rotation?

@all

When I actually see my Monk fight, he doesn't use the weapons equipped. In that case, weapons are just really a plus stats for the Monk but he actually uses his fists to fight, yes?

Also, what happens if the durability of an equipment gets low while fighting? I mean why do you need to repair it every now and then?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean rotation?


probably the combination of skills that you use (right/left click, skills 1-4). skills that you rinse and repeat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Haven't been to the forums in a few days. Little game called D3 has absorbed my essence.
> I play a barb, current lvl 60 trying to solo Act1 Inferno.
> There is so much crying on the barb forums its pathetic. I think people are just too conditioned from easy games and expect instant gratification and readily available gear the moment they level.
> I felt the game progressed nicely. I went DW through all of normal. Switched to 2H for NM and Hell. Inferno I have to sword and board due to gear issues.
> I think the biggest issue with most complaints is people expect to be able to dive into any situation and not die. When you are up against rare and elite packs you really need to understand their buffs. This really allows the upper hand to know when to dps, when to kite and when to run for your life.
> I will say that I feel melee characters have a little harder time than ranged classes. It's simply due to the nature of the play style which requires you to be in melee range of mobs to do most of your sustained damage. For the barb specifically I think if Blizzard just looked at our self healing abilities and increased their effectiveness somewhat or gave us better scaling resists then the issue might correct itself.
> I do love the challenge of the game at the later levels. Once the AH price inflation settles I think people will be able to gear a little quicker.
> P.S. Whimsyshire is absolutely hilarious.... and has great drops.


do the skills of the elites change in hell/inferno? almost done with nightmare and the skills of the elites are all the same (stone walls/freeze/traps/etc). i hope blizz would make a patch and create unique skills for bosses.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> do the skills of the elites change in hell/inferno? almost done with nightmare and the skills of the elites are all the same (stone walls/freeze/traps/etc). i hope blizz would make a patch and create unique skills for bosses.


They dont. Rares and Elites just have more abilities, 3 on hell and 4 on inferno. Bosses are the same, just stronger.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> They dont. Rares and Elites just have more abilities, 3 on hell and 4 on inferno. Bosses are the same, just stronger.


I think the bosses are easy no matter what difficulty you play on.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I think the bosses are easy no matter what difficulty you play on.


...Really?

In Normal butcher was a joke...In Nightmare less of a joke...In Hell you get 1 shotted...And in inferno, if you step in the fire you just die.

I don't think they get easier especially with the mechanics evolving...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...Really?
> In Normal butcher was a joke...In Nightmare less of a joke...In Hell you get 1 shotted...And in inferno, if you step in the fire you just die.
> I don't think they get easier especially with the mechanics evolving...


I'm almost up to Diablo on nightmare and all the bosses so far have been cake.

That will be nice if they are harder in Hell/Inferno.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> probably the combination of skills that you use (right/left click, skills 1-4). skills that you rinse and repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do the skills of the elites change in hell/inferno? almost done with nightmare and the skills of the elites are all the same (stone walls/freeze/traps/etc). i hope blizz would make a patch and create unique skills for bosses.


Well, right now I use Way of the Hundered Fists, Lashing Tail Kick, Blinding Flash, Breath of Heaven, and Dashing Strike.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When I actually see my Monk fight, he doesn't use the weapons equipped. In that case, weapons are just really a plus stats for the Monk but he actually uses his fists to fight, yes?
> Also, what happens if the durability of an equipment gets low while fighting? I mean why do you need to repair it every now and then?


Blizzard stated in a post that is was by design since a lot of the Monk abilities are **of the fist** it would be weird to see him swing a 1h polearm. However Blizzard said they would open it up to allow the weapons to be seen in a later patch.

If durability on an item reaches zero the item becomes broken. When an item it broken you do not receive any of the bonuses or stats on the item until it is repaired.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm almost up to Diablo on nightmare and all the bosses so far have been cake.
> That will be nice if they are harder in Hell/Inferno.


As long as you are keeping your gear current with the appropriate stats then Hell wont be too great of a challenge. However, Inferno will make a fresh 60 cry. Normal mobs will 1 - 3 shot you. In Inferno the lowest lvl mob is 61.

I do not know about other classes to well especially ranged classes but for barbs it is all about RESISTS in Inferno. Any gear with +resist to all with +vit is absolute gold to a barb in Inferno.

Just to put Inferno into perspective my current stats are as follows...

HP: 35k
Resists: (buffed) 150 - 250 to all resists.
Armor: 7k
Dmg: 6k (using sword and shield) 14k (using 2H)

I can take on normal packs in Inferno with little effort. Rare and Elite packs are another story. I need to add more +vit and I need a better 1h and then things should be much better for me.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> As long as you are keeping your gear current with the appropriate stats then Hell wont be too great of a challenge. However, Inferno will make a fresh 60 cry. Normal mobs will 1 - 3 shot you. In Inferno the lowest lvl mob is 61.
> I do not know about other classes to well especially ranged classes but for barbs it is all about RESISTS in Inferno. Any gear with +resist to all with +vit is absolute gold to a barb in Inferno.
> Just to put Inferno into perspective my current stats are as follows...
> HP: 35k
> Resists: (buffed) 150 - 250 to all resists.
> Armor: 7k
> Dmg: 6k (using sword and shield) 14k (using 2H)
> I can take on normal packs in Inferno with little effort. Rare and Elite packs are another story. I need to add more +vit and I need a better 1h and then things should be much better for me.


I find that using shift to keep yourself out of the rare/elite aoe really helps too.


----------



## Faded

i was having a helluva time with my wizard, until she hit 30... lvl 30 ability Archon = PUSH 2 WIN

that ability is so baller, with 550 weapon damage at 300% on the secondary attack, it melts everything all the way up to Act bosses.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Blizzard stated in a post that is was by design since a lot of the Monk abilities are **of the fist** it would be weird to see him swing a 1h polearm. However Blizzard said they would open it up to allow the weapons to be seen in a later patch.
> If durability on an item reaches zero the item becomes broken. When an item it broken you do not receive any of the bonuses or stats on the item until it is repaired.


Oh ok, so that is all there is with durability? As long as it doesn't reach zero even though it is close to zero, I'm not experiencing any disadvantage with that item?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok, so that is all there is with durability? As long as it doesn't reach zero even though it is close to zero, I'm not experiencing any disadvantage with that item?


Correct. When you see the yellow gear image in the upper right hand corner of your screen you know it is time to repair your gear. It isn't yet broken but its close, so its a friendly visual reminder.


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> i was having a helluva time with my wizard, until she hit 30... lvl 30 ability Archon = PUSH 2 WIN
> 
> that ability is so baller, with 550 weapon damage at 300% on the secondary attack, it melts everything all the way up to Act bosses.


Archon is great until the end of Nightmare. After that, not so much.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> Archon is great until the end of Nightmare. After that, not so much.


thats excellent!

I'm just barely into nightmare, so i have an entire 4 acts to use it... the best part of the ability is that it cools down while it's active, a lot of the time i can immediately fire it again, when the first cast runs out.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok, so that is all there is with durability? As long as it doesn't reach zero even though it is close to zero, I'm not experiencing any disadvantage with that item?


i think it's all or nothing with the gear and durability...i have not noticed it losing stats as it gets closer to broken.


----------



## LBear

I wore all rare gear in the teens lvl and i felt overpowered when i completed normal mode. Am i NOT suppose wear gear around my lvl? Cause when i do the game feels too easy even on nightmare (act 1).


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> I wore all rare gear in the teens lvl and i felt overpowered when i completed normal mode. Am i NOT suppose wear gear around my lvl? Cause when i do the game feels too easy even on nightmare (act 1).


did you pickup those items or did you buy in AH?


----------



## Geemaa

For DH, how do you know what a quiver is better then a 1h xbow? I was using a 56 damage (21-36) damage xbow and my old quiver from level 18 was better then it. Where it had 10% attack speed, no dex or damage boosts on it. How









And how is 2-3 damage better then a 27 dex, how does that scale?


----------



## doomlord52

Well, hit level 60 last night.

My group and I found completely broken builds for all our characters (Me - wizard, guy 1 - DH, guy 2 - monk).

I found that if I use:

Diamond Skin - Lasts 6 seconds and absorbs 20,000+ damage
Energy Shield - Increases armor by 65%, and all resistances by 40%
Familiar - Absorbs an entire hit every 6 seconds when under 35%
Blur - 20% less melee damage taken
Galvanizing Wand - doubles armor duration, 310 life/s regen
Astral Presence - adds 20 arcane power and 2/s (cancels out armors negative)
This of course is on top of 3000+ armor (50% reduced damage), 134 resistances (34% reduced), and of course my 15,711 damage rating. With all that, you basically get god mode. Spam Diamond skin every 15 seconds (which lasts for 6), and you can RUN RIGHT THROUGH inferno-mode poison and lasers without taking any damage at all.

Then, if your teammates are tanking, pop archon (with the 25% damage increase rune), and hit for OVER 40,000 DAMAGE PER TICK (1.25 attack speed).

Our monk found out a similar build which basically lets him regen health faster than he's hit (and shields), and our DH has "Shadow Power", which gives him stupid amounts of life steal / regen.

Currently we are having no problems at all - Act 4 on "Hell" difficulty was fairly easy, and Act I of Inferno is also fairly easy.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> did you pickup those items or did you buy in AH?


I bought them from the AH and im talking stuff that cost no more than 5000. I have yet see any mob drop a item around my lvl. Im lvl 37 and my drops are either early or late 20s


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

To anyone playing with WD, what is your DPS/Health looking like?

I'm at lvl 52, just started A1 Hell. DPS is 2300, Health 18k. I wear out the mobs with no problems, I just die almost immediately if I get surrounded. I'm going to assume its because my Armor is pretty low. I think I'm only getting a 23% DR


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, hit level 60 last night.
> My group and I found completely broken builds for all our characters (Me - wizard, guy 1 - DH, guy 2 - monk).
> This of course is on top of 3000+ armor (50% reduced damage), 134 resistances (34% reduced),*snip*.
> 
> Our monk found out a similar build which basically lets him regen health faster than he's hit (and shields).
> Currently we are having no problems at all - Act 4 on "Hell" difficulty was fairly easy, and Act I of Inferno is also fairly easy.


Very nice. I have been wondering if Armor and resistances are additive or multiplicative, but I don't think anyone knows. Also, I am glad to hear that the monk regen build is doing so well. I have just started to try to move away from a dodge focused tank build to a regen tank build. I am only lvl 49 so it is good to see that I am moving in the right direction.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, hit level 60 last night.
> My group and I found completely broken builds for all our characters (Me - wizard, guy 1 - DH, guy 2 - monk).
> I found that if I use:
> 
> Diamond Skin - Lasts 6 seconds and absorbs 20,000+ damage
> Energy Shield - Increases armor by 65%, and all resistances by 40%
> Familiar - Absorbs an entire hit every 6 seconds when under 35%
> Blur - 20% less melee damage taken
> Galvanizing Wand - doubles armor duration, 310 life/s regen
> Astral Presence - adds 20 arcane power and 2/s (cancels out armors negative)
> This of course is on top of 3000+ armor (50% reduced damage), 134 resistances (34% reduced), and of course my 15,711 damage rating. With all that, you basically get god mode. Spam Diamond skin every 15 seconds (which lasts for 6), and you can RUN RIGHT THROUGH inferno-mode poison and lasers without taking any damage at all.
> Then, if your teammates are tanking, pop archon (with the 25% damage increase rune), and hit for OVER 40,000 DAMAGE PER TICK (1.25 attack speed).
> Our monk found out a similar build which basically lets him regen health faster than he's hit (and shields), and our DH has "Shadow Power", which gives him stupid amounts of life steal / regen.
> Currently we are having no problems at all - Act 4 on "Hell" difficulty was fairly easy, and Act I of Inferno is also fairly easy.


Mind sharing that monk one/


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geemaa*
> 
> For DH, how do you know what a quiver is better then a 1h xbow? I was using a 56 damage (21-36) damage xbow and my old quiver from level 18 was better then it. Where it had 10% attack speed, no dex or damage boosts on it. How
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is 2-3 damage better then a 27 dex, how does that scale?


i think blizz havent provided how +damage affects your dps. but i am guessing that +dmg adds to your base stats before all the multipliers kick in that's why it gives higher dps. while adding dex only multiplies your current base damage. but in the long run, there are other attributes that dex increases so im thinking that you shouldnt rely on +dmg stats for too long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> did you pickup those items or did you buy in AH?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them from the AH and im talking stuff that cost no more than 5000. I have yet see any mob drop a item around my lvl. Im lvl 37 and my drops are either early or late 20s
Click to expand...

yep that will break your game alright lol.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> did you pickup those items or did you buy in AH?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them from the AH and im talking stuff that cost no more than 5000. I have yet see any mob drop a item around my lvl. Im lvl 37 and my drops are either early or late 20s
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me.. I went into the AH and bought for my level and everything was cake.. I took notice to the rares that were dropping in the areas I was in and while I was in the late 20's the gear was in the early 20's..

I think that is done on purpose and your not suppose to have gear for the exact lvl your on unless you craft it.. and since you cant craft an entire set for say level 25 and its stagered.. you dont get OP for that area..

SO yea.. if you use AH you can get OP


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Same thing happened to me.. I went into the AH and bought for my level and everything was cake.. I took notice to the rares that were dropping in the areas I was in and while I was in the late 20's the gear was in the early 20's..
> I think that is done on purpose and your not suppose to have gear for the exact lvl your on unless you craft it.. and since you cant craft an entire set for say level 25 and its stagered.. you dont get OP for that area..
> SO yea.. if you use AH you can get OP


Well the game is balanced for you to not have items the same level as yourself, since they don't really drop until later... buying off the auction house is guaranteed to make the game easy until you get to hell. For the most part, early and mid-level items are almost completely worthless, so you'll be able to afford pretty good stuff for your level with just whatever gold you have lying around. The level 45 guy who found your level 30 items couldn't give two craps about them, and is just looking to get more gold then the vendors give him.


----------



## Rickles

my barb is 52 and I am sitting at around 32k hp self buffed , I am running hell mode act 1, and have all my set up to mitigate damage taken and for heavy stuns. When grouping with just my pocket witch doctor we roll through content, but when we add a wizard (pure damage build), we have found that stuff is significantly harder. It was even easier for the WD to solo

Should I be taking a few more damage passives and have them pick up some more survivabilty skills/gear?

Tonight, I am going to try to build more towards revenge/overpower and the taunt, and move away from stuns and see if that is more effective.

Any input/tips appreciated.


----------



## fatlardo

I just started to get micro stutter with my sli 560 ti. I never had it before. Just started on Saturday.








I notice in msi after burner, there is a tiny dip in gpu usage when it happens. What can this be? It is very hard to play it like this. Again, was never the issue before. I tried cleaning the comp, and repasting the gpu with no luck. Temps are normal.


----------



## StaticFX

i have that occasionally. it always turns out to be something else running in the background. once i kill it it goes away. (the most common for me is origin.... i can see it jumping up to 60% cpu usage when NOTHING is going on. kill it problem solved)


----------



## TurboTurtle

Made it to Hell, now trying to get the damn black mushroom for the staff. Thing won't freakin' spawn.
















How's everyone else's luck on it?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> Made it to Hell, now trying to get the damn black mushroom for the staff. Thing won't freakin' spawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone else's luck on it?


Think you have to craft the normal one, than upgrade to the nightmare mode.

Each of my toons got the mushroom from normal. My one char in Nightmare hasn't found a single ingredient for the staff.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> I just started to get micro stutter with my sli 560 ti. I never had it before. Just started on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice in msi after burner, there is a tiny dip in gpu usage when it happens. What can this be? It is very hard to play it like this. Again, was never the issue before. I tried cleaning the comp, and repasting the gpu with no luck. Temps are normal.


Have they implemented SLI support yet?


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Think you have to craft the normal one, than upgrade to the nightmare mode.
> Each of my toons got the mushroom from normal. My one char in Nightmare hasn't found a single ingredient for the staff.


toon?

was in act III raised the catapults, wnet back to town... got disconnected!!! lost all the progress!!!!!! grrr







need to raise the catapults again!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> toon?
> was in act III raised the catapults, wnet back to town... got disconnected!!! lost all the progress!!!!!! grrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to raise the catapults again!


Haha sucks mang! That's like one of the most boring quests


----------



## StaticFX

you not kidding.... its lame. and i already did it!!! lol


----------



## fivestring

Yes xfire and SLI are both supported. Turn on V-sync


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fivestring*
> 
> Yes xfire and SLI are both supported. Turn on V-sync


Dont know about Xfire, but the SLI suppor is pretty bad. I get about 75% usage on first GPU, and about 70% on second. My FPS is capped at 120, and I sit around 90-100. CPU usage is also low.

I think / hope it gets better with new drivers n' stuff.


----------



## Mebby

Is it worth getting this if you have no friends to play with?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Is it worth getting this if you have no friends to play with?


Yes


----------



## Mebby

Is there any form of public match making or something?

I might hold off for a guest pass and try it out myself.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Is it worth getting this if you have no friends to play with?


is this serious question lol? In the world of the internet friends are found in milliseconds to play games with.

I did some public games and its neat the friends list shows you who you recently played with their global d3 name and who they are on etc etc so as you play and meet more people you can choose who if any you would like to consider to be friends. Just so you or anyone else reading this knows.

Solo play is also great I miss it been playing with a RL friend and we gotta plan play times when I'd rather just rush through the game but D3 doesn't encourage you to out level quests because it getswayy to easy and until you unlock harder modes the normal game is a joke so far I'm up to lv 29 and yes have AH gear which is game breaking and shouldn't have been enabled till a month or two in the game in my opinion.


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> is this serious question lol? In the world of the internet friends are found in milliseconds to play games with.
> I did some public games and its neat the friends list shows you who you recently played with their global d3 name and who they are on etc etc so as you play and meet more people you can choose who if any you would like to consider to be friends. Just so you or anyone else reading this knows.
> Solo play is also great I miss it been playing with a RL friend and we gotta plan play times when I'd rather just rush through the game but D3 doesn't encourage you to out level quests because it getswayy to easy and until you unlock harder modes the normal game is a joke so far I'm up to lv 29 and yes have AH gear which is game breaking and shouldn't have been enabled till a month or two in the game in my opinion.


Thank you, much more helpful post!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

just beat belial on hell mode with my demon hunter, wow he is like the hardest boss izual is a pain too.


----------



## Slayem

Had some target giftcards i needed to use so i ordered a physical copy..so while i am waiting i have leveled 4 classes to level 9 haha...


----------



## Coma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> can somebody with d3 take a picture of their USED cd-key and send me the picture? i would appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you will not lose your copy of the game , no i'm not stealing anything from you
> if you really want to know what i will do with the picture, pm me and ill explain


With some identifying information and a CD key photo, you can reclaim a Battle.net account.


----------



## Zulli85

96 unread posts, I miss anything important?









Going to be playing in a little bit. In A2 hell and got my barb to 55. My quest for level 60 will continue soon.


----------



## mrsmiles

just got to nightmare, but what is the best way to earn some decent gold? im badly under geared right now.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> just got to nightmare, but what is the best way to earn some decent gold? im badly under geared right now.


Money is easy to come by stop skipping stuff kill everything hit all the tables boxes dead bodies you can get some + gold items or relevel a few salts foe one day I feel each hour I play I make at least 10-20k just playing on normal.


----------



## Sylon

Yeah pretty much, I just got to act II with 8 hours of play time on a wizard level 16. I never go straight for the objectives, I always clear the map of anything and everything you can hit. You'll find tons of stuff and of course gold!


----------



## ThumperSD

I just started a DH last night and I have to say it's WAY more fun than than the barb. The evasive, shoot-and-scoot tactics fits my play style better (Im a blink stalker player on SC2). I was getting pretty bored of my barb even with whirlwind.

What is it like to play the wizard? The sorc was my fav class in D2 because of the virtually unlimited teleport ability. I would just shoot and teleport to safety. Is the wizard anything like that?


----------



## TurboTurtle

Question.

I want to go back and do the Skeleton King on Normal to get the Short Reign achievement, however it says that starting a new game there will reset any saved progress, Will this completely wipe out my Nightmare/Hell progress, or just Normal?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> I just started a DH last night and I have to say it's WAY more fun than than the barb. The evasive, shoot-and-scoot tactics fits my play style better. I was getting pretty bored of my barb even with whirlwind.
> What is it like to play the wizard? The sorc was my fav class in D2 because of the virtually unlimited teleport ability. I would just shoot and teleport to safety. Is the wizard anything like that?


I found a DH a bit boring, wiz in the other hand is really fun. I haven't used teleport but i love the huge AoE i get with blizzard and combining ice spells.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> Question.
> I want to go back and do the Skeleton King on Normal to get the Short Reign achievement, however it says that starting a new game there will reset any saved progress, Will this completely wipe out my Nightmare/Hell progress, or just Normal?


It will NOT wipe your progress so you can go back as you please


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> I found a DH a bit boring, wiz in the other hand is really fun. I haven't used teleport but i love the huge AoE i get with blizzard and combining ice spells.


The thing is I heard the wizards are good for tanking, which is not what I pictured a wizard to be. Im not sure how similar it is to the sorc because I LOVED the sorc's abilities. But with vault on the DH, it's pretty much the same thing as teleporting.


----------



## matada

it took 6 days and 6 hrs of playtime, but I just finished Act I. DAMN THIS IS A GOOD GAME!

The butcher can go suck my left ovary. 15th time's the charm!.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Guys please be aware, *DO NOT PLAY IN PUBLIC GAMES*

Sorry, had to get that across. People are getting hacked all over the official forums from people stealing session id's and logging into character and stealing crap. They aren't even needing a username/password to do it. Many with authenticators are getting hacked as well.

We only have one blue response on the topic, stating it's being looked into.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149539239

Be careful out there!

Edit: Debating on making a news post, but I'm afraid we don't need any more negative impressions put on people about the game.


----------



## Coma

Meh. I doubt it is as serious as it sounds, if it even exists. If it's possible, it's probably only in corner cases and difficult to execute. I find it more likely that B.net accounts are just starting to be targeted now through other means, such as malware. Blizzard has a lot of experience dealing with security, and they wouldn't fall to something as simple as this.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> just got to nightmare, but what is the best way to earn some decent gold? im badly under geared right now.


I pick up every single blue and yellow item that drops and sell them at the merchants for gold. I don't bother salvaging stuff anymore because crafting materials can be had for pretty cheap via the auction house. I also sell stuff at the AH for 10k or 20k a pop which gets your gold up there pretty quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> Question.
> I want to go back and do the Skeleton King on Normal to get the Short Reign achievement, however it says that starting a new game there will reset any saved progress, Will this completely wipe out my Nightmare/Hell progress, or just Normal?


It will just wipe any progress you have made on a current quest. You can go back and to whatever quests you want as much as you want, and then just go back and restart the quest you left off on before.

Thanks for the heads up about the hacking thing but I also got the impression it isn't as bad as it sounds. There are a bunch of posts at the DIII forums though. Wondering if the servers are going to go down sometime tonight for maintenance.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Meh. I doubt it is as serious as it sounds, if it even exists. If it's possible, it's probably only in corner cases and difficult to execute. I find it more likely that B.net accounts are just starting to be targeted now through other means, such as malware. *Blizzard has a lot of experience dealing with security, and they wouldn't fall to something as simple as this.*


They also have a lot of experience with supporting 11 million subscribers for WoW and keeping servers up


----------



## Coma

Not all at once, on launch day... that happens only for a short period of time. Their fault this time was mostly communication and user unfriendly error messages. I read some blue posts in advance and I knew what to expect and what I should do to get in, even if it takes a little while. Other users probably just thought the service was broken and gave up immediately.

I read a little about this, and it seems it's malware at fault. People are being infected (probably by falling for some scam) with malware that grabs your authentication token, which can be used to log-in while it's active (this is the token that is passed around from you to servers and between servers so each server knows what data you have permissions to see, without checking the database every single access - this is common practice, even Windows uses this method).

You can apparently check if you're infected by searching for emcor.dll.

Read more at http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5270828717

It doesn't make sense to make this available to all players in the game, because the game is hosted on a Blizzard server. I'm not even saying it doesn't make sense from a security standpoint, but there's just no reason to do so. Also, I looked into D3 protocol buffers and was unable to find anything regarding sessions or session IDs anywhere. The person who spread this notion was probably told about the authentication token and didn't quite understand what he was told, and then continued to tell others his version of the story.

This was done in the past in WoW, when Google ads linking to malicious sites were put up, that prompted you to get software like the WowMatrix Addon Manager, which installs this malware.

Like I said before, it's far more likely that this is happening en mass now because the malware is finally ready for release and has been put up in ads or seemingly innocent software, and it just wasn't around a few days ago.

That's not to say Blizzard shouldn't investigate or prevent it, and they will. Warden has been known to stop you from logging in when it detects a keylogger or known WoW malware running on your system.

http://wow.joystiq.com/2010/03/01/update-keylogger-source-identified/


----------



## Tchernobyl

I have the best item name ever.

Monk fist weapon named HORRID SLAP.


----------



## sammkv

Man my barb is starting to get frustrating in hell. Doesn't feel like a melee class anymore, stun, run, and throw axe skill









Nitemare was fun but hell isn't so fun anymore. Trying out some other classes


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> Meh. I doubt it is as serious as it sounds, if it even exists. If it's possible, it's probably only in corner cases and difficult to execute. I find it more likely that B.net accounts are just starting to be targeted now through other means, such as malware. Blizzard has a lot of experience dealing with security, and they wouldn't fall to something as simple as this.


Someone was complaining about it happening earlier in the thread. I don't think that many people know how to do it yet, hopefully blizz will patch it before it becomes too widespread.


----------



## ColdHardCash

softcore noobs, play hc and see hows its easy


----------



## Ubeermench

Anyone want to finish Hell with me, going to inferno next. I'm a lvl 60 wizard


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Man my barb is starting to get frustrating in hell. Doesn't feel like a melee class anymore, stun, run, and throw axe skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nitemare was fun but hell isn't so fun anymore. Trying out some other classes


Finished act 1 inferno yesterday morning all my wizard did on the butcher was drop a pet and run in circles pretty much.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> just got to nightmare, but what is the best way to earn some decent gold? im badly under geared right now.


If you need gold, make sure to clear everything, I mean. Every mob, chest, corpse, barrel. And then. When you are starting a new quest. Logout, choose quest, start again from a quest taht you know youll have some maps that you can kill alot. Thats what I am doing. Right now, in act 3 nightmare, I keep killing this one boss over and over fro the Gold and drops. (Plus my Barb is way undergeared. )


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Finished act 1 inferno yesterday morning all my wizard did on the butcher was drop a pet and run in circles pretty much.


Haha, that would take forever with a barb

It's just the damn rare/elite mobs that mess me up a lot. It's like rage!! Ah!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Finished act 1 inferno yesterday morning all my wizard did on the butcher was drop a pet and run in circles pretty much.


Story bosses in inferno are no different from normal... except for having more HP/Do more damage.

The real "bosses" of inferno are the champion/rare packs wandering around.

Have fun with those and their 4 modifiers


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Story bosses in inferno are no different from normal... except for having more HP/Do more damage.
> The real "bosses" of inferno are the champion/rare packs wandering around.
> Have fun with those and their 4 modifiers


Ive killed many. Playing solo in act 1 pretty much all combos are quite easy. Butcher (with the spec i used to clear the rest of act 1 so I didnt lose nephalam valor) was harder than them. I can use a spec designed for him and he is rather easy too though.

Act 2 is a different story though only a third or so into the act right now spent some time doing act 1 3 times hoping for gear and didnt have much luck









And no the normal mini bosses are an utter joke on any difficulty..butcher was meh.. he does alot of stuff that can one shot you and dps matters since he has a 3min enrage.


----------



## HarrisLam

my friend was lv 21 when I played with him 2-3 days ago

He said he picked up his first legendary item

It's a......

wait for it.....

wait for it...................

a lv 9 item.

Man blizzard really need to fix this shiet.....I understand they want to underlevel our drops to balance the game so you never get excellent drops that's exactly your level, but this? seriously??


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> *DO NOT PLAY IN PUBLIC GAMES*
> Edit: Debating on making a news post, but I'm afraid we don't need any more negative impressions put on people about the game.


Negative impressions or not I would do it. Better to save some people's accounts and sanity imo even if a few people decide to just post hate.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Dont know about Xfire, but the SLI suppor is pretty bad. I get about 75% usage on first GPU, and about 70% on second. My FPS is capped at 120, and I sit around 90-100. CPU usage is also low.
> I think / hope it gets better with new drivers n' stuff.


i see close too 100% usage on my 480's with v sync off about 40-50% with v sync on

off i stay capped at 200 fps


----------



## calavera

Inferno champ mobs with walling, teleport, mortar, and self healing. Have fun dying.









not sure I can post this here, but I made a meme.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ntherblast

Don't bother rolling a barb unless you want to be shafted. Currently in inferno act 2 getting face rolled while the ranged classes can steam roll through. Yes I know inferno is suppose to be hard and all that but what i'm talking about is class equality and efficiency when farming. Whats the point of playing a barb when you are going to have to play pure defensive and still get one shotted while the wizard with subpar gear farms more efficiently? Now I know people are going to say the usual "QQ", "L2P", "games only been out a week", "You need better gear", and "inferno is suppose to be hard". Needs to play a barb in inferno act 2 and see how gimped we are


----------



## 1rkrage

meet Pwnstarr

glass cannon Demon Hunter at the start of Act 3 Normal. I think I'm doing this right...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i see close too 100% usage on my 480's with v sync off about 40-50% with v sync on
> off i stay capped at 200 fps


there's no reason to go beyond what your monitor refresh is. u will not seen or feel any difference. If you monitor is 60hz than cap it at 60hz. If your monitor like my 120hz than set it at 120hz.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Don't bother rolling a barb unless you want to be shafted. Currently in inferno act 2 getting face rolled while the ranged classes can steam roll through. Yes I know inferno is suppose to be hard and all that but what i'm talking about is class equality and efficiency when farming. Whats the point of playing a barb when you are going to have to play pure defensive and still get one shotted while the wizard with subpar gear farms more efficiently? Now I know people are going to say the usual "QQ", "L2P", "games only been out a week", "You need better gear", and "inferno is suppose to be hard". Needs to play a barb in inferno act 2 and see how gimped we are


Act 2 is a decent step up from act 1.

But yea not suprised that melee is worse than ranged when you potentially have to kite. Personally in act 1 when playing solo I can brute force the packs with pure offense in <20seconds 90% of the time.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Don't bother rolling a barb unless you want to be shafted. Currently in inferno act 2 getting face rolled while the ranged classes can steam roll through. Yes I know inferno is suppose to be hard and all that but what i'm talking about is class equality and efficiency when farming. Whats the point of playing a barb when you are going to have to play pure defensive and still get one shotted while the wizard with subpar gear farms more efficiently? Now I know people are going to say the usual "QQ", "L2P", "games only been out a week", "You need better gear", and "inferno is suppose to be hard". Needs to play a barb in inferno act 2 and see how gimped we are


Sadly this isn't the first time I've heard this. I'm currently a lvl 56 barb nearing the end of A2 hell but I'm not expecting to do much once I get to inferno. Might create a new char at that point. Any word as to how useful the WD is in inferno?


----------



## kevindd992002

How will I know the effective DPS of my Monk? Is that the same as attack per second in the details section of the inventory?


----------



## Tatakai All

Anyone wanna play? I'm at the end of act 2 on the battlefield and up until this point I mostly did single player, but I"m pretty bored with that and would like to play with some good ppl's who don't just drop out and/or try to do speedruns. Get back to me. SakeBobomb is my gt.


----------



## ntherblast

I'm just disappointed cause it seems blizzard didn't even bother to test the barb in inferno act 2+ thoroughly


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How will I know the effective DPS of my Monk? Is that the same as attack per second in the details section of the inventory?


Your overall damage is under damage in the character screen beneath your strength, dexterity, vitality, intelligence, and armor. All of your skills, passives, and items are factored into that number.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Your overall damage is under damage in the character screen beneath your strength, dexterity, vitality, intelligence, and armor. All of your skills, passives, and items are factored into that number.


And that damage is on a per second basis?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And that damage is on a per second basis?


No, each attack that hits a monster does that damage regardless of the speed.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> No, each attack that hits a monster does that damage regardless of the speed.


So in that case, what is DPS? Is DPS and the Damage that you are mentioning one and the same?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So in that case, what is DPS? Is DPS and the Damage that you are mentioning one and the same?


1. DAMAGE = X on HIT
2. DPS = Damage per second average

For ex this could be wrong but its for the Point of the explanation

Lets say Weapon 1 = 10 damage and Weapon 2 = 5 damage both with swing speeds of 1.0.

That means every second or DPS your Mainhand does 10DPS if it was the only weapon you used and your offhand would do 5 DPS if its your only weapon.

Now due to the nature of DW (i did not include the 15% speed ATKspd buff) you have to average your weapons = 7.5.

In this case your MH swings hits for 10 then offhand 1 second later hits for 5 and so on.

I could be wrong but at least this is a decent way to explain how it works. Let me know if that helped









Edit - for Diablo 3 sakes you want to ideally always have two weapons of Same Attack speed and Ideally damage range I think. Actually this is the part I am slightly confused on I know how damage works but the attack speed thing still confuses me a tad.

Special Ability 1 uses 100percent of your weapons damage really means

weapon 1 = 10
weapon 2 = 5
ability hits for 7.5

what you want instead is
weapon 1 = 10
weapon 2 = 10
ability hits for 10
or as close as possible this is why many find it hard to believe that using a far superior MH weapon + Shield can sometimes out damage DW including a not so great offhand weapon.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 1. DAMAGE = X on HIT
> 2. DPS = Damage per second average
> For ex this could be wrong but its for the Point of the explanation
> Lets say Weapon 1 = 10 damage and Weapon 2 = 5 damage both with swing speeds of 1.0.
> That means every second or DPS your Mainhand does 10DPS if it was the only weapon you used and your offhand would do 5 DPS if its your only weapon.
> Now due to the nature of DW (i did not include the 15% speed ATKspd buff) you have to average your weapons = 7.5.
> In this case your MH swings hits for 10 then offhand 1 second later hits for 5 and so on.
> I could be wrong but at least this is a decent way to explain how it works. Let me know if that helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - for Diablo 3 sakes you want to ideally always have two weapons of Same Attack speed and Ideally damage range I think. Actually this is the part I am slightly confused on I know how damage works but the attack speed thing still confuses me a tad.
> Special Ability 1 uses 100percent of your weapons damage really means
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 5
> ability hits for 7.5
> what you want instead is
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 10
> ability hits for 10
> or as close as possible this is why many find it hard to believe that using a far superior MH weapon + Shield can sometimes out damage DW including a not so great offhand weapon.


Damn good explanation of how DW is working in Diablo 3.


----------



## chaosblade02

I finally got a level 60 barbarian. One thing I will say about diablo III, is hell mode is absolutely ridiculous, no matter how good your gear is you can and will be destroyed in a matter of 2-3 secs by elite/champion mobs in act III and IV, there is no way around it, no way to mitigate the damage, its just complete rape. They are severely overpowered/broken and some of them you can't even beat no matter what. If you run into a group of heavy elites with shield + arcane enchantment + health or etc, you basically can't kill them before they kill you, and there is no way to possibly do enough damage to end the fight before they kill you in 3 secs. Even if they stood still with no shield and you had 20k DPS, it would still take you a solid minute of pounding on them to take them down, and there is no way anyone can survive long enough to get that much damage off, and 50% of the time they have an invulnerability shield up to where you do no damage. I dunno you guys do the math, and this is just for hell mode. Inferno would be even more insane. I got a max level character, and I just don't see a point in continuing any further in this game due to things being incredibly broken.

Multiplayer is also pointless unless you are on a team of people who are adequately geared and everyone pulls their weight, because of the way mobs scale up, if lets say 4 people team up and think they can PUG hell mode, they will instead just make the game exponentially harder for themselves.

Normal mode was kinda easy, but hell and inferno are absolutely freaking insane, to the point where its not even worth playing. Because there is no means to an end, and no way to make a godly character that won't fall victim to the broken mechanics of diablo III. My barb has 40k health, and is setup to tank, and I get raped like a school girl in prison by any elite/champion with any elemental attributes. And the way resist scaling works, you get diminishing returns after 50%, and they can eat through 50% resist like its 0% which amounts to me living 4 secs instead of 2 secs. There are no tanks in hell/inferno, considering my definition of tank is something that can take a beating before it goes down, and that means something that cannot go from full health to dead in 2 secs.

This game needs a ton of rebalancing and nerfing before I would consider playing it again.

Also the economy is also broken, to the point where there aren't any other options for players to use it to a real advantage. Prices on commodities for example, crafting essences you get from salvage sell for 10x cheaper than you can just vendor the magical weapon for, and gems are pretty much the same way up until the highest level ones, then they suddenly go from next to free to 300k+. And I predict the economy will be even more broken once the RMAH opens up, then nobody will ever want to trade anything top tier for anything other than real money. And then you are going to have 2 separate classes of players, the ones who got mediocre gear, and the ones who paid real money for top tier gear.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 1. DAMAGE = X on HIT
> 2. DPS = Damage per second average
> For ex this could be wrong but its for the Point of the explanation
> Lets say Weapon 1 = 10 damage and Weapon 2 = 5 damage both with swing speeds of 1.0.
> That means every second or DPS your Mainhand does 10DPS if it was the only weapon you used and your offhand would do 5 DPS if its your only weapon.
> Now due to the nature of DW (i did not include the 15% speed ATKspd buff) you have to average your weapons = 7.5.
> In this case your MH swings hits for 10 then offhand 1 second later hits for 5 and so on.
> I could be wrong but at least this is a decent way to explain how it works. Let me know if that helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - for Diablo 3 sakes you want to ideally always have two weapons of Same Attack speed and Ideally damage range I think. Actually this is the part I am slightly confused on I know how damage works but the attack speed thing still confuses me a tad.
> Special Ability 1 uses 100percent of your weapons damage really means
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 5
> ability hits for 7.5
> what you want instead is
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 10
> ability hits for 10
> or as close as possible this is why many find it hard to believe that using a far superior MH weapon + Shield can sometimes out damage DW including a not so great offhand weapon.


This man speaks the truth - I switched from an ill-informed dual-wield setup to a decent one handed weapon and shield yesterday. My DPS increased significantly (not to mention my defense) and so I'm finding Nightmare much easier now.


----------



## Zulli85

That is indeed a good explanation of how damage works, thanks for typing that out so I didn't have to. That is pretty much my understanding of it anyhow.


----------



## ThumperSD

What's the best thing to do with low level rare items? How can I get the most value out of them?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 1. DAMAGE = X on HIT
> 2. DPS = Damage per second average
> For ex this could be wrong but its for the Point of the explanation
> Lets say Weapon 1 = 10 damage and Weapon 2 = 5 damage both with swing speeds of 1.0.
> That means every second or DPS your Mainhand does 10DPS if it was the only weapon you used and your offhand would do 5 DPS if its your only weapon.
> Now due to the nature of DW (i did not include the 15% speed ATKspd buff) you have to average your weapons = 7.5.
> In this case your MH swings hits for 10 then offhand 1 second later hits for 5 and so on.
> I could be wrong but at least this is a decent way to explain how it works. Let me know if that helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - for Diablo 3 sakes you want to ideally always have two weapons of Same Attack speed and Ideally damage range I think. Actually this is the part I am slightly confused on I know how damage works but the attack speed thing still confuses me a tad.
> Special Ability 1 uses 100percent of your weapons damage really means
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 5
> ability hits for 7.5
> what you want instead is
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 10
> ability hits for 10
> or as close as possible this is why many find it hard to believe that using a far superior MH weapon + Shield can sometimes out damage DW including a not so great offhand weapon.


Thanks for the explanation.

So what if I had one MH weapon only that does 10 damage and 1.4 attack speed. What is then my effective DPS? It's easy to know the DPS if you have a perfect 1 attack speed but otherwise, I don't know what to think


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> What's the best thing to do with low level rare items? How can I get the most value out of them?


my motto so far is if i would use it or did use it i sell on AH for anywhere from 500-2000 and hope for the best, 90 percent of my rares have sold I vendor all blues and crappy rares untill i hit higher lv highest so far is 29 normal. Thats my motto!


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> So what if I had one MH weapon only that does 10 damage and 1.4 attack speed. What is then my effective DPS? It's easy to know the DPS if you have a perfect 1 attack speed but otherwise, I don't know what to think


You multiply them. In your case, DPS would be 10x1.4 or 14.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> You multiply them. In your case, DPS would be 10x1.4 or 14.


Thanks.

I also found a good explanation here: http://www.diablo3team.com/?p=159

And for the final DPS (taking into consideration buffs, debuffs, etc.), I read that you can see it by hovering your mouse over "Damage" on the details section of the inventory screen. Hope that helps


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> So what if I had one MH weapon only that does 10 damage and 1.4 attack speed. What is then my effective DPS? It's easy to know the DPS if you have a perfect 1 attack speed but otherwise, I don't know what to think


how about you give me an actual question and comparison and I will try to help

I could be wrong but DPS really does not matter ideally you always want the highest weapon or two weapons of DPS... This game is not like wow from how i understand Instant (Specials) attacks where you wanted in WOW for ex the hardest hitting MH weapon around and some classes wanted to copy that for offhand (AKA fury warriors) or on the other hand rogues wanted the fastest highest dps offhands. So in summary they wanted the 2 best DPS weapons but MH always was hardest hitting one and offhand was highest dps for their build.

And on top of this, you can do all the math you want but unless you gave me all your stats which i will not calcuate btw I have no idea fully your best weapons to choose. Just equip questionable weapon 1-2-3 and look at your damage and attack speed and choose what you feel is best. DPS on weapons do not seem to change (correct me if i am wrong) the only way to change a weapons DPS when you equip it seems to be from adding a gem.


----------



## kettlecorn

really? people actually buy rare items on AH? Damn, never woulda thought. I might have to start selling my stuff instead of salvaging for 1 cat eye or whatever it is. I never have a legendary sword I dont use.

Regarding dual wield, I never knew that you have to average it out.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> You multiply them. In your case, DPS would be 10x1.4 or 14.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> So what if I had one MH weapon only that does 10 damage and 1.4 attack speed. What is then my effective DPS? It's easy to know the DPS if you have a perfect 1 attack speed but otherwise, I don't know what to think


he beat me to it but again thats only if you have 1 weapon 2 weapons makes things much trickier and all of this is not including any of the weapon stats/armor etc etc

just equip it since there is no penalty and compare said change in stats to your other weapons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kettlecorn*
> 
> really? people actually buy rare items on AH? Damn, never woulda thought. I might have to start selling my stuff instead of salvaging for 1 cat eye or whatever it is. I never have a legendary sword I dont use.
> Regarding dual wield, I never knew that you have to average it out.


FYI like I said I only attempt to sell the Best of the Best rare items I find or have already used and consider Vendor trash for 500-2000g typically 750-1000 just to make a few more Gold then their vendor price. Otherwise common sense would tell you vendor 10 blues for lets say 500G buy X + X enchanting mats and you breakout even but have 10x more mats to play with if thats your goal otherwise pocket the money and move along.


----------



## kettlecorn

Can someone explain STRENGTH for me? I understand if i remember correctly, it does 300% of damage or something? I'm not getting that. I have a level 36 barbarian that has Damage : 420. What does that mean? Whenever I slash at an enemy I don't see 420 damage done, not even close. I'm hitting them for around 150-300 if that. And if I have 400 STRENGTH, 300% of 420? That doesn't make any sense, it would be in the thousands.

I have a duel wield setup, 1 mace and 1 sword.


----------



## AzN1337c0d3r

I read a lot of whining on the forums about OMG Hell and Inferno mode are too hard.

Then I researched builds. I went from progressing through Act I and Act II in hell in about 15 hours to finishing Act III and Act IV in about 2 hours.

Hell mode is definitely not for people who want to sit at the screen all day and push one-button to win, but it is by no means hard.

Inferno one-shots pretty much everyone, so it's basically a giant zerg fest.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kettlecorn*
> 
> Can someone explain STRENGTH for me? I understand if i remember correctly, it does 300% of damage or something? I'm not getting that. I have a level 36 barbarian that has Damage : 420. What does that mean? Whenever I slash at an enemy I don't see 420 damage done, not even close. I'm hitting them for around 150-300 if that. And if I have 400 STRENGTH, 300% of 420? That doesn't make any sense, it would be in the thousands.
> I have a duel wield setup, 1 mace and 1 sword.


It is a complicated process but the gist of it is simple. Each Strength or for that matter any classes primary stat increases your damage but 1 %. This is why + pure damage is almost always better then % damage untill you get much farther in the game and the numbers might even out or favor one side way over the other.

Your strength most likely helped you achieve and get to a MAX damage of said 420 on your sheet. That means if you added a +1 str gem you would only get 1 percent more damage on 420 which would equal + 4.2 or 424.2 i believe.

Now dual wielding means nothing in regards to your strength all it means is you get a bonus of 15 percent attack speed which ROCKS btw!

If your damage = 1000 and you have a choice of adding 50 Strength or 50 Pure Damage item what would you choose?
For the example alone lets pretend your current strength = 100

so to figure it out easily per this simple example you could quickly do in your head

Choice 1 = 1000 x (100+50 str) = 1000x150= 150,000
or
Choice 2 = 1000 + 50 x 100 = 105,000

assuming my math was correct based on these numbers and stats the better value would easily be adding 50 Strength over 50 Damage (ONLY IN THIS EXAMPLE)


----------



## pfunkmort

I'm going to have to agree with the disenfranchised rant about barbs in inferno. Only it's not just them. Monks too. Pretty much...melee. I rolled barb/wiz/monk from normal through hell. But in inferno, I pretty much HAD to swap to a "run around and stay alive while hydra" build, and my barb and monk friends can't hang. The problem is that I have 35k hp and 3.8k armor...and that's about as good as one could hope to get with the gear we have. That said, I get CHOMPED by low level zombies if I ever let them touch me. There's just no way for melee to do damage without dying. They can pop cds, run, pop cds, run, pop cds, run. But that a)gets old and b)isn't always possible.

So...I do as much damage as my monk and barb friends, I have as much (if not more) survivability, and I don't have to be in melee or take damage to attack things. What'll probably end up happening is that ranged will probably get nerfed so no one can play it. But there's a real balance issue as of today. The lifesteal or whatever you can stack to counter the inc damage just isn't enough for melee classes in most situations. Especially with elite packs that have so much control and cc.

I'm...alright...with it. In that I can spam farm inferno act 1 in like 3 hours (nervous to try to solo act 2 with only 16-17k dps). But from a disinterested standpoint, it's really not fair, and IDK how you could play in a group with a warrior or monk, for half of it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'll try that.
> When you say attack skills, are you also pertaining to secondary attacks that are equipped to the mouse right-click?
> Gotcha in the percentage. So for monks, how do you actually compute/know the total DPS?
> Right, thanks.


Looks like you got what I meant about attack skills. Regarding what you want in weapons, it is true you need good weapons, but dual wield truely is better. Reason being the flurry attacks and everything else, specially if you have weapons that +life on hit or death because when the monk uses his kung fu karate chop speed hands to hit an enemy a million times, the attack speed and dmg is a lot better with 2 weapons, and as previously discussed, your going to do more dmg with moves like the 7 sided strike and have higher attack percentages for your other spirit moves from having 2 weapons vs one. Throw some rubies in them b***s!

Most important thing for monk is dexterity though. That is what is going to increase your DPS as well as your dodge rating. As for how you can tell what your dps is... I just look on the hero screen on your profile it will tell you on the right hand side.

I beef all my socketed armor with perfect greens, and both weapons with perfect reds. The gain is astronomical.

The thing with beefing your dexterity as high as possible, is that the monk has some great evasive abilities as well as healing abilities via spirit expenditure. So you can bake your cake and eat it too! Don't forget he's a martial artist. Strike and dodge! And if for some reason your not floating like a butterfly, he's even got some good healing.


----------



## sammkv

Goodluck with dodge on higher difficulties









I find the blacksmith crafting system rather pointless in this game when you got the AH. I'm guessing it's for low levels and ppl to waste of a lot of gold on crap items


----------



## Sir Cumference

yeah as it stands now, crafting and AH just doesnt work.

maybe make crafting become viable by being able to craft "unique" items. Items that have fixed stats that are actually useful.

But i guess Blizzard would have to fix itemization first.

Man, what a disappointment


----------



## Stuuut

Great game... but the AH and Items are ruining the replayability of this game tbh...

You can get pretty much everything for cheap now so they basically removed the one thing that D2 was, which is item hunting.... Normally it would take you days/weeks/months to find some decent unique's and some more days to trade it to the item you wanted. Now you just hop onto the AH and there are 1000's of the item you wanted and pretty cheap too. There is no need for trading games anymore so they took out the social part.

Items are just boring in D2 you would hunt for super unique items now you're just hunting for some generic rare item and hope you get the correct stats.

No more chatting in chat rooms like in D2









Don't get me wrong this game is great for the first few play trought but after that i think it just missed the biggest part of what D2 was about.

EDIT:

Oh and i forgot... no more ladder resets....


----------



## Tchernobyl

So I was debating playing more Diablo 3 today, or stop and go watch Avengers Assemble a second time. Since the next showing is in 4-ish hours, I have time to play some more Diablo 3.

And then, this drops.










...I think the game is telling me to go watch Avengers.


----------



## Wishmaker

What settings are you using because on my rigs, the game goes not look that good







. I have forced AA everywhere!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Goodluck with dodge on higher difficulties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the blacksmith crafting system rather pointless in this game when you got the AH. I'm guessing it's for low levels and ppl to waste of a lot of gold on crap items


Umm... the items generated are rare and random. You just have to level your blacksmith. I am currently using 2 items from the trusty blacksmith still. Granted im only lvl 35... but the rares you can craft have random stats just like a drop.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> What settings are you using because on my rigs, the game goes not look that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have forced AA everywhere!


Just ingame options, really. Everything on high with anti-aliasing checked.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Great game... but the AH and Items are ruining the replayability of this game tbh...
> You can get pretty much everything for cheap now so they basically removed the one thing that D2 was, which is item hunting.... Normally it would take you days/weeks/months to find some decent unique's and some more days to trade it to the item you wanted. Now you just hop onto the AH and there are 1000's of the item you wanted and pretty cheap too. There is no need for trading games anymore so they took out the social part.
> Items are just boring in D2 you would hunt for super unique items now you're just hunting for some generic rare item and hope you get the correct stats.
> No more chatting in chat rooms like in D2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong this game is great for the first few play trought but after that i think it just missed the biggest part of what D2 was about.
> EDIT:
> Oh and i forgot... no more ladder resets....


I agree. I like the idea of the auction house somewhat though... but I think they should regulate it. Like legendary or set items you shouldn't be allowed to purchase from the AH.

The main thing that ruined this for me (and like you, i'm not knocking the game completely because I have still dedicated every waking hour to it since release) is that there is no character customization. A player who has no idea will be practically just as good at lvl 60 and a player who is on point because every ability is unlocked once you reach a level. I like how in D1 and D2 you assigned points when you level up for a complete customized character build. That is the biggest negative for me. Now, the only thing that makes or breaks your abilities... is how good your gear is.


----------



## thecoredude98

OMG


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> yeah as it stands now, crafting and AH just doesnt work.
> maybe make crafting become viable by being able to craft "unique" items. Items that have fixed stats that are actually useful.
> But i guess Blizzard would have to fix itemization first.
> Man, what a disappointment


I think the crafting is more or less to fuel the auction house. I was dissapointed how easily it was to aquire rare items though. Playing through normal with just a couple "increase chance for magic drop" items i had every slot in my stash (literally the entire stash capacity possible) FILLED with rares on an ongoing basis. It was to the point where I would have to list rares in the auction house for 1000 buyout prices just so i could make use of them all, and since you can only have 10 auctions at a time, it makes it hard.

The blacksmith crafting though is more or less gambling until you get something you want, then with all the extra useless crap, you sell at the auction house. So I think that's kind of the point... I don't know what they were thinking when they made it though. Rare items are too abundant, and the auction house is not set up very well.


----------



## Tchernobyl

New blizz quote on the subject of the hacks:
Quote:


> We've been taking the situation extremely seriously from the start, and have done everything possible to verify how and in what circumstances these compromises are occurring. Despite the claims and theories being made, we have yet to find any situations in which a person's account was not compromised through traditional means of someone else logging into their account through the use of their password. While the authenticator isn't a 100% guarantee of account security, we have yet to investigate a compromise report in which an authenticator was attached beforehand.
> 
> If your account has been hacked, please view the previous post for information on contacting our support department.
> 
> It was Wayyyy too many at once and at the same time. It seems the attack was very orchestrated
> It seems to me like it's the most logical way to go about it. Build up a list of accounts and passwords, and then hit them in a rapid succession before word can spread and people can change their passwords, add an authenticator, etc.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149619846?page=29#571


----------



## HarrisLam

its not just the HUGE cost to upgrade the blacksmith though, for the raw materials you need to forge your gear, you need that yellow tooth thingy.

I forged a lv 1x helm and it required 4 of those teeth and a bunch of subtle essence (which can be had for next to nothing)

Now, assuming forging a high lv rare item also takes 4 teeth only, which you get from salvaging 4 other crap rare items that you have. the cost of upgrading black smith is what? 10k from lv 1 to 2? 2x k from lv 2 to 3? just at what blacksmith level do you get to forge all kinds of rare gears anyway?

next thing you know, you invested 100k in upgrading blacksmith, salvaged 4 rare items, just to find out the new rare item you forged is also crap.

these rare items go for ~80 gold to say ~300 gold at NPC venders. If you're lucky, you can get one that could sell for 4-6k in auction house.

Just how many of these gears with good stats does it take to make the amount you used to train the dam blacksmith? AFTER taking into account the odds of getting good stats from the forged gear? also AFTER the deduction of the potential value it has from selling to NPC (technically making 4 teeth instead of selling the rare items straight to NPC is a cost of $500-1500)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> This man speaks the truth - I switched from an ill-informed dual-wield setup to a decent one handed weapon and shield yesterday. My DPS increased significantly (not to mention my defense) and so I'm finding Nightmare much easier now.


I switched my barb from DW to 2h. Holy crap my dps in the profile went up by 1100 and you can tell the difference.

Working on hell mode and it's too easy.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Looks like you got what I meant about attack skills. Regarding what you want in weapons, it is true you need good weapons, but dual wield truely is better. Reason being the flurry attacks and everything else, specially if you have weapons that +life on hit or death because when the monk uses his kung fu karate chop speed hands to hit an enemy a million times, the attack speed and dmg is a lot better with 2 weapons, and as previously discussed, your going to do more dmg with moves like the 7 sided strike and have higher attack percentages for your other spirit moves from having 2 weapons vs one. Throw some rubies in them b***s!
> Most important thing for monk is dexterity though. That is what is going to increase your DPS as well as your dodge rating. As for how you can tell what your dps is... I just look on the hero screen on your profile it will tell you on the right hand side.
> I beef all my socketed armor with perfect greens, and both weapons with perfect reds. The gain is astronomical.
> The thing with beefing your dexterity as high as possible, is that the monk has some great evasive abilities as well as healing abilities via spirit expenditure. So you can bake your cake and eat it too! Don't forget he's a martial artist. Strike and dodge! And if for some reason your not floating like a butterfly, he's even got some good healing.


Now I'm confused more, some say to use 1 one-handed weapon plus shield and now you're saying two one-handed weapons. Which is which?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Now I'm confused more, some say to use 1 one-handed weapon plus shield and now you're saying two one-handed weapons. Which is which?


They both have upsides and downsides... you'll have to choose for yourself. Two handed should give more damage, and 1h w/ shield will give more defense


----------



## Methos07

Starting Hell tonight on my Wizard. Wish I was 60 already. ;/

Anyone know how the tier gear is obtained? % drop from Act bosses?


----------



## kevindd992002

The server is down right now?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Starting Hell tonight on my Wizard. Wish I was 60 already. ;/
> Anyone know how the tier gear is obtained? % drop from Act bosses?


Gear is obtained my monsters levels. It's all random with different affix, but I'm gonna make a loot guide soon based off the guide book.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Gear is obtained my monsters levels. It's all random with different affix, but I'm gonna make a loot guide soon based off the guide book.


How is the guide anyways? Useful?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> How is the guide anyways? Useful?


The guide is relatively useful, nothing extraordinary, seeing how much life all of the monsters/bosses have in the different difficulties is nice, and it actually gives hard numbers on all the skill runes. Not just a basic description without actual DPS percentages like it does in-game.

I got the collectors edition guide just for the novelty of it, but unless your a hardcore D3 guy, I'd suggest just getting the normal edition and save yourself the money. The CE guide does come with a digital copy which is cool to use while playing.


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. where the hell do i find the pages needed to train the gem crafter higher???
online it says i can find them in drops etc... havent seen one yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. where the hell do i find the pages needed to train the gem crafter higher???
> online it says i can find them in drops etc... havent seen one yet.


I bought some pages from the AH but I don't know how to use them lol. I'm only in act2 normal.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. where the hell do i find the pages needed to train the gem crafter higher???
> online it says i can find them in drops etc... havent seen one yet.


Nightmare pages start droping and hell tomes start droping.


----------



## StaticFX

im in at the keep in Act III.. so any time now??


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> im in at the keep in Act III.. so any time now??


Nope...Nightmare.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> im in at the keep in Act III.. so any time now??


The pages start dropping in A1 NM, the tomes start dropping in A1 Hell.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Higher difficulties have higher chance of dropping them, yes


----------



## StaticFX

ahhh... well crap. i guess i will just wait. (I refuse to buy anything from AH - i feel like its cheating and will shorten the game for me)


----------



## Myrtl

Has anyone got a legendary blacksmith pattern drop yet? I am curious as to what you got it off of.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ahhh... well crap. i guess i will just wait. (I refuse to buy anything from AH - i feel like its cheating and will shorten the game for me)


Yeah I would suggest waiting until you get to inferno to mess with the AH too much. The nature of selling stuff makes the mid level items super cheap.

I don't blame Blizz like many people seem to though... it's the free market at work. If Blizz didn't do it, someone else would.


----------



## Nethermir

it could've been better though. they made normal mode very easy _and_ have access to AH? overkill. makes the game less replayable, the jewel crafter and blacksmith gets ignored for the entirety of the game. but then again, whoever uses it right off the bat is only cheating themselves


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I would suggest waiting until you get to inferno to mess with the AH too much. The nature of selling stuff makes the mid level items super cheap.
> I don't blame Blizz like many people seem to though... it's the free market at work. If Blizz didn't do it, someone else would.


This is very true.

I remember the D2 market.

When Vamp Gazes first dropped they were going for @ 100$...

Now they're like 2$, I think? Wouldn't know...I got mine in "vanilla".

That being said, the market is going to do what it's going to do...You can't exactly prevent that.

I personally, haven't used the AH at all, I just blacksmith all of my gear.


----------



## Nethermir

me too. but i do get a lot of hand me downs from my friends.

also, i wish blizz made "rares" really rare. the way the drops are going, rares are aplenty


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> me too. but i do get a lot of hand me downs from my friends.
> also, i wish blizz made "rares" really rare. the way the drops are going, rares are aplenty


Yeah they do drop a lot, but a lot of them suck...bad. Evidence as I'm level 53, and half of my gear is "magical" and I've found ton's of rares that aren't as good.

And so far the only thing I've used the AH for was to sell stuff.


----------



## Methos07

I've found many rares with absolutely horrendous stats. but hey, at least you're getting +728 HP from orbs.


----------



## Nethermir

they should've just made them magical and yeah my armors are mostly magical too. level 47 but im still using my level 20 something chest armor, 125 vit! and socketed









and 1,000th post!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> it could've been better though. they made normal mode very easy _and_ have access to AH? overkill. makes the game less replayable, the jewel crafter and blacksmith gets ignored for the entirety of the game. but then again, whoever uses it right off the bat is only cheating themselves


Giving your low level a square ruby to place in their weapon at lvl 15 could also "ruin" the replay-ability of the game and the AH isn't needed for that. To me, the AH is a tool to use or not use as you see fit. I admit to using the AH. I have bought tombs of blacksmithing







. I have more powders and hoofs than I can get tombs to use to attempt crafting stuff!

Also, grats on 1000th post


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Yeah they do drop a lot, but a lot of them suck...bad. Evidence as I'm level 53, and half of my gear is "magical" and I've found ton's of rares that aren't as good.
> And so far the only thing I've used the AH for was to sell stuff.


LMAO!









i agree, many times i find the MAGICAL items sold by NPC or drops to have better and more useful stats than the Yellow RARES that drops

with stupid stats for example +199 intelligence on a single hand crossbow !









well at least it's going to be a very intelligent DH


----------



## Faded

me lubba familiar + sparkflint and magic weapon + force weapon and glass cannon... that is a ridiculous damage increase


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*
> 
> Question.
> I want to go back and do the Skeleton King on Normal to get the Short Reign achievement, however it says that starting a new game there will reset any saved progress, Will this completely wipe out my Nightmare/Hell progress, or just Normal?


I will wipe out any progression on your current quest, ie you start he quest over again if you were to try to continue from hell again.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

People put really good weapons up on the AH for less then 1k, you would have to be crazy not to buy them.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I finally got a level 60 barbarian. One thing I will say about diablo III, is hell mode is absolutely ridiculous, no matter how good your gear is you can and will be destroyed in a matter of 2-3 secs by elite/champion mobs in act III and IV, there is no way around it, no way to mitigate the damage, its just complete rape. They are severely overpowered/broken and some of them you can't even beat no matter what. If you run into a group of heavy elites with shield + arcane enchantment + health or etc, you basically can't kill them before they kill you, and there is no way to possibly do enough damage to end the fight before they kill you in 3 secs. Even if they stood still with no shield and you had 20k DPS, it would still take you a solid minute of pounding on them to take them down, and there is no way anyone can survive long enough to get that much damage off, and 50% of the time they have an invulnerability shield up to where you do no damage. I dunno you guys do the math, and this is just for hell mode. Inferno would be even more insane. I got a max level character, and I just don't see a point in continuing any further in this game due to things being incredibly broken.
> Multiplayer is also pointless unless you are on a team of people who are adequately geared and everyone pulls their weight, because of the way mobs scale up, if lets say 4 people team up and think they can PUG hell mode, they will instead just make the game exponentially harder for themselves.
> Normal mode was kinda easy, but hell and inferno are absolutely freaking insane, to the point where its not even worth playing. Because there is no means to an end, and no way to make a godly character that won't fall victim to the broken mechanics of diablo III. My barb has 40k health, and is setup to tank, and I get raped like a school girl in prison by any elite/champion with any elemental attributes. And the way resist scaling works, you get diminishing returns after 50%, and they can eat through 50% resist like its 0% which amounts to me living 4 secs instead of 2 secs. There are no tanks in hell/inferno, considering my definition of tank is something that can take a beating before it goes down, and that means something that cannot go from full health to dead in 2 secs.
> This game needs a ton of rebalancing and nerfing before I would consider playing it again.
> Also the economy is also broken, to the point where there aren't any other options for players to use it to a real advantage. Prices on commodities for example, crafting essences you get from salvage sell for 10x cheaper than you can just vendor the magical weapon for, and gems are pretty much the same way up until the highest level ones, then they suddenly go from next to free to 300k+. And I predict the economy will be even more broken once the RMAH opens up, then nobody will ever want to trade anything top tier for anything other than real money. And then you are going to have 2 separate classes of players, the ones who got mediocre gear, and the ones who paid real money for top tier gear.


Hell isn't even hard I solod it with my barb now the problem is inferno act 2 and im not talking about act 1 which I also solod.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kettlecorn*
> 
> Can someone explain STRENGTH for me? I understand if i remember correctly, it does 300% of damage or something? I'm not getting that. I have a level 36 barbarian that has Damage : 420. What does that mean? Whenever I slash at an enemy I don't see 420 damage done, not even close. I'm hitting them for around 150-300 if that. And if I have 400 STRENGTH, 300% of 420? That doesn't make any sense, it would be in the thousands.
> I have a duel wield setup, 1 mace and 1 sword.


I feel this question hasn't been answered.

Let's say you have a weapon with 90-110 damage (100 average) and you have 300 str.

(assuming no other + damage rings etc) your average damage is 100 x 300% = 300 / hit .

Then your abilities are counted, ie something does 150% weapon damage, which means you should hit for ~450 (need to confirm this is multiplicative; however, this is how I understand it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree, many times i find the MAGICAL items sold by NPC or drops to have better and more useful stats than the Yellow RARES that drops
> with stupid stats for example +199 intelligence on a single hand crossbow !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least it's going to be a very intelligent DH


ya, dont you just wish you could make use of that intelligence yourself after you equip that crossbow onto your very own DH?

then it'll be like who the hell cares about dex crossbows?? get them intel crossbows man!! you can kite and react better with it!! lol


----------



## c0ld

Whats better for wiz 1h Wand or 2h Staff?


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Whats better for wiz 1h Wand or 2h Staff?


it depends on the stats... 2hand weapons are going to have more enchantments on them, than 1hand... however, i have yet to see a 2hand outperform a proper 1hand with offhand focus... if they are both rare, you are looking at 6 enchantments between the both of them...

in short... yes there are good 2hand weapons out there. whether or not they are good for you, really depends on what you are currently using.

EDIT - my 38 wiz is currently using a 1hand axe and offhand focus... you arent necessarily confined to using wands and staves, i dont think i've ever found a wand that was better than whatever i was currently using.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Whats better for wiz 1h Wand or 2h Staff?


Whatever you can find that has the highest dps. This includes swords, maces, crossbows.... anything a wiz can equip. Don't forget to account for the offhand damage boost from focus if you use a 1h weapon. Also, vit and int help, but may not be required depending on where you are in the game. Weapon speed also has an effect on cast speed, but that's personal preference.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Whatever you can find that has the highest dps. This includes swords, maces, crossbows.... anything a wiz can equip. Don't forget to account for the offhand damage boost from focus if you use a 1h weapon. Also, vit and int help, but may not be required depending on where you are in the game. Weapon speed also has an effect on cast speed, but that's personal preference.


that's actually something i've been pondering about

i figure the Left hand (character right hand) is the main weapon, where all the important stats counts
but what about the 2nd hand weapon, when it dual wields another weapon, how do those stats stacks with the first weapon?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's actually something i've been pondering about
> i figure the Left hand (character right hand) is the main weapon, where all the important stats counts
> but what about the 2nd hand weapon, when it dual wields another weapon, how do those stats stacks with the first weapon?


If you hold two weapons, it averages the DPS, but you get 10 percent added attack speed or something. If it works like Diablo 2, in the game you will alternate which weapon actually attacks... but the overall DPS would end up being the average between the two anyways.

So if your second weapon isn't that great, it will lower your DPS compared to having the second hand empty.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Hell isn't even hard I solod it with my barb now the problem is inferno act 2 and im not talking about act 1 which I also solod.


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of skills are you using? Currently on my barb I roll with cleave, whirlwind, ground stomp, battle rage, war cry, and revenge. For passives I've got inspiring presence, bloodthirst, and juggernaut.

I find myself running away from champion packs in Act 3 nightmare


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you hold two weapons, it averages the DPS, but you get 10 percent added attack speed or something. If it works like Diablo 2, in the game you will alternate which weapon actually attacks... but the overall DPS would end up being the average between the two anyways.
> So if your second weapon isn't that great, it will lower your DPS compared to having the second hand empty.


hmm... so i should really focus more on DPS rather than Attack Speed when both weapons are held

because i've been sacrificing some DPS in favour of more Attack Speed say 2% or more

as most weapons has slower attack speed like 1.2% or 1% or 1.4%

so some times i combined a very good high DPS 1.x% ATS weapon with a very fast 1.75% or 2.0% ATS weapon with lower DPS, and that seems to work pretty well in actual game combat

but that's why i was still in doubt, as the math in the game overall seems to be all totally out of whack

just like the Lucky find (magic find) stacked, and Gold drop stacked, and many other attributes too

I forgot where, but on one of the many many blogs/reviews of D3 i read, they did mention that even a 1 or 2 point change in D3 does make a difference, unlike D2

so, in that sense, the reviewer is right

because back then in D2, you can stack all the gold drop, or all the magic find to 100% and you still wouldn't make much of a difference

neither does 1 or 2 attack speed, or freeze, or heal

Anyways still trying to get the hang of the new "math" system whatever it is LOL


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you hold two weapons, it averages the DPS, but you get 10 percent added attack speed or something. If it works like Diablo 2, in the game you will alternate which weapon actually attacks... but the overall DPS would end up being the average between the two anyways.
> So if your second weapon isn't that great, it will lower your DPS compared to having the second hand empty.


I am pretty sure you do alternate your weapons when you hit even though the displayed dps is averaged out. If you watch your attack speed in the detail info sheet, you can see it change every time you swing (as long as both weapons don't have identical atk spds). Also, I thought it was a 15% ias for duel wielding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Anyways still trying to get the hang of the new "math" system whatever it is LOL


We all are trying to get a handle on how the math works out. I know I am still trying to figure out how dodge % and shield block % work together.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of skills are you using? Currently on my barb I roll with cleave, whirlwind, ground stomp, battle rage, war cry, and revenge. For passives I've got inspiring presence, bloodthirst, and juggernaut.
> I find myself running away from champion packs in Act 3 nightmare


try ground stomp + rend (and revenge+vengeance) and war cry + invigorate. instead of juggernaut try a defensive one like nerves of steel. right now i am able to stand in front of elite packs with this (except if they have poison or fire attacks raining on me at the same time). having wrath + insanity is also awesome (and very cool).


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... so i should really focus more on DPS rather than Attack Speed when both weapons are held
> because i've been sacrificing some DPS in favour of more Attack Speed say 2% or more
> as most weapons has slower attack speed like 1.2% or 1% or 1.4%
> so some times i combined a very good high DPS 1.x% ATS weapon with a very fast 1.75% or 2.0% ATS weapon with lower DPS, and that seems to work pretty well in actual game combat
> but that's why i was still in doubt, as the math in the game overall seems to be all totally out of whack
> just like the Lucky find (magic find) stacked, and Gold drop stacked, and many other attributes too
> I forgot where, but on one of the many many blogs/reviews of D3 i read, they did mention that even a 1 or 2 point change in D3 does make a difference, unlike D2
> so, in that sense, the reviewer is right
> because back then in D2, you can stack all the gold drop, or all the magic find to 100% and you still wouldn't make much of a difference
> neither does 1 or 2 attack speed, or freeze, or heal
> Anyways still trying to get the hang of the new "math" system whatever it is LOL


Your DPS is directly related to your attack speed, when you add something that increases your attack speed, you will see your DPS go up, sometimes having a weapon with a slower attack speed can still net an increase in DPS because DPS takes attack speed into consideration.

Personally I don't look at the attack speed of a weapon because if it increases my DPS its better. Regardless of attack speed.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> try ground stomp + rend (and revenge+vengeance) and war cry + invigorate. instead of juggernaut try a defensive one like nerves of steel. right now i am able to stand in front of elite packs with this (except if they have poison or fire attacks raining on me at the same time). having wrath + insanity is also awesome (and very cool).


Ahh right I forgot about those +armor passives. I'll give those a shot for sure. I'm sure the long cooldown skills (earthquake, call of ancients and wrath) are great for elite fights as well.

Thanks


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Your DPS is directly related to your attack speed, when you add something that increases your attack speed, you will see your DPS go up, sometimes having a weapon with a slower attack speed can still net an increase in DPS because DPS takes attack speed into consideration.
> Personally I don't look at the attack speed of a weapon because if it increases my DPS its better. Regardless of attack speed.


I can only talk from a monk's perspective. I try to be mindful of atk speed to *some* degree. The faster you generate spirit, the easier it is to stay alive. My goal is to generate enough spirit that I can use mantra of healing every 3 seconds and have enough reserve spirit to use one of my 2 abilities to become immune to damage for its duration and being able to throw out a dash if I need to get out of a sticky situation. The faster I attack, the easier it is to keep up with the spirit consumption.

No idea if barbarian defenses have this kind of problem







.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 1. DAMAGE = X on HIT
> 2. DPS = Damage per second average
> For ex this could be wrong but its for the Point of the explanation
> Lets say Weapon 1 = 10 damage and Weapon 2 = 5 damage both with swing speeds of 1.0.
> That means every second or DPS your Mainhand does 10DPS if it was the only weapon you used and your offhand would do 5 DPS if its your only weapon.
> Now due to the nature of DW (i did not include the 15% speed ATKspd buff) you have to average your weapons = 7.5.
> In this case your MH swings hits for 10 then offhand 1 second later hits for 5 and so on.
> I could be wrong but at least this is a decent way to explain how it works. Let me know if that helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - for Diablo 3 sakes you want to ideally always have two weapons of Same Attack speed and Ideally damage range I think. Actually this is the part I am slightly confused on I know how damage works but the attack speed thing still confuses me a tad.
> Special Ability 1 uses 100percent of your weapons damage really means
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 5
> ability hits for 7.5
> what you want instead is
> weapon 1 = 10
> weapon 2 = 10
> ability hits for 10
> or as close as possible this is why many find it hard to believe that using a far superior MH weapon + Shield can sometimes out damage DW including a not so great offhand weapon.
> 
> PS a 2h will always have hardest hitting attacks until end game but they will also have the slowest attacks which is why monks for ex are given +spirit regent abilities to combo w 2h use age.


I wrote this only a few posts back goddamn some are lazy to read where they last left off. If anything is wrong or can be added to let me know.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I can only talk from a monk's perspective. I try to be mindful of atk speed to *some* degree. The faster you generate spirit, the easier it is to stay alive. My goal is to generate enough spirit that I can use mantra of healing every 3 seconds and have enough reserve spirit to use one of my 2 abilities to become immune to damage for its duration and being able to throw out a dash if I need to get out of a sticky situation. The faster I attack, the easier it is to keep up with the spirit consumption.
> No idea if barbarian defenses have this kind of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are certainly right, I did not take that into consideration. I'm sure that will affect a barbs fury regeneration as well.

Me being a WD my attacks don't make my mana regenerate. It usually benefits me from my attack/cast speed being slower because I won't run out of mana as fast, and do larger DPS numbers.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of skills are you using? Currently on my barb I roll with cleave, whirlwind, ground stomp, battle rage, war cry, and revenge. For passives I've got inspiring presence, bloodthirst, and juggernaut.
> I find myself running away from champion packs in Act 3 nightmare


you probably need to get better gear go to the auction house and just play with the buyout and modifiers. When I did nightmare/hell I was dual wielding using frenzy/maniac, seismic slam/shattered ground, wrath of the beserk/insanity, revenge/provocation, battlerage/marauders fury, ignore pain/iron hide, ruthless/weaponmaster/relentless.Relentless kept me alive most of the time against champions in hell. Nightmare shouldn't be an issue solo like I said you should go to the AH and buy gear. I wouldn't bother playing the barb anymore cause in inferno act 2 you are gonna have to be rich and stack resistance to like 900 and spec pretty defensively just to survive


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> you probably need to get better gear go to the auction house and just play with the buyout and modifiers. When I did nightmare/hell I was dual wielding using frenzy/maniac, seismic slam/shattered ground, wrath of the beserk/insanity, revenge/provocation, battlerage/marauders fury, ignore pain/iron hide, ruthless/weaponmaster/relentless.Relentless kept me alive most of the time against champions in hell. Nightmare shouldn't be an issue solo like I said you should go to the AH and buy gear. I wouldn't bother playing the barb anymore cause in inferno act 2 you are gonna have to be rich and stack resistance to like 900 and spec pretty defensively just to survive


For what its worth im solidly into act 2 and half the crap I see is low 50s junk. May as well farm ezmode act 1 instead of banging your head against 2 for the same crap loot


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I wouldn't bother playing the barb anymore cause in inferno act 2 you are gonna have to be rich and stack resistance to like 900 and spec pretty defensively just to survive


I thought the developers said that each act in inferno had its own "tier" of gear and that you needed to farm it to be able to survive the next act? Don't quote me there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> For what its worth im solidly into act 2 and half the crap I see is low 50s junk. May as well farm ezmode act 1 instead of banging your head against 2 for the same crap loot


You get low 50 items in act 2 inferno?


----------



## Xevv

Yep probably about have the time the item is 51-54.

Its pretty awesome.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I can only talk from a monk's perspective. I try to be mindful of atk speed to *some* degree. The faster you generate spirit, the easier it is to stay alive. My goal is to generate enough spirit that I can use mantra of healing every 3 seconds and have enough reserve spirit to use one of my 2 abilities to become immune to damage for its duration and being able to throw out a dash if I need to get out of a sticky situation. The faster I attack, the easier it is to keep up with the spirit consumption.
> No idea if barbarian defenses have this kind of problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yup, planning to do similar setup to my Monk and WD

among all the new classes these 2 can pletty much run unlimited / regen with the right setup


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I thought the developers said that each act in inferno had its own "tier" of gear and that you needed to farm it to be able to survive the next act? Don't quote me there.
> You get low 50 items in act 2 inferno?


Thats not what the problem here is. Wizards and other ranged classes don't need to farm gear because they can kite things and dont die in 1 or 2 hits with certain skills. They can also just go pure dmg/critical/aspd while barbs need to have act 4 inferno gear and spec defensive to even be effective. IYou don't get level 50 gear in act 2 inferno? I am using level 60 gear which seems to be tier 14 from looking at the videos. The other dude said he was in nightmare act 2

I'm uising this build in act 2
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVeSXk!aVb!ccZcac


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> IYou don't get level 50 gear in act 2 inferno? I am using level 60 gear which seems to be tier 14 from looking at the videos. The other dude said he was in nightmare act 2


Sorry the question about lvl 50 gear was directed at Xevv who said he was getting lvl 51-54 gear in act two inferno about half the time. I have not got to that point yet and that was why I was wondering about it. I have to say that I expected only lvl 60 gear (maybe 58+) to drop by act 2 of inferno







.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Thats not what the problem here is. Wizards and other ranged classes don't need to farm gear because they can kite things and dont die in 1 or 2 hits with certain skills. They can also just go pure dmg/critical/aspd while barbs need to have act 4 inferno gear and spec defensive to even be effective. IYou don't get level 50 gear in act 2 inferno? I am using level 60 gear which seems to be tier 14 from looking at the videos. The other dude said he was in nightmare act 2
> I'm uising this build in act 2
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVeSXk!aVb!ccZcac


yes, and no

i've always like to play characters like Wizard, WD, Necro, etc

because they are great for farming, and long range attack

but they are usually bad vs big bosses when you play solo

so, you still need to gear up the wizard or any character properly when going up against the big guys


----------



## Kynes

Oh great! log in just now and all my gear and gold is gone. I've played everyday since launch and yesterday I didn't and logged in today to find everything gone. I've only played 2 public games and look in my recently played with tab and there's player I've never played with. Put in a ticket and I'm waiting on the phone now......sigh......

They should have seen this coming with the Real Money Auction House thing much more motivation for this kinda stuff when you can make a killing selling stolen goods.


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Sorry the question about lvl 50 gear was directed at Xevv who said he was getting lvl 51-54 gear in act two inferno about half the time. I have not got to that point yet and that was why I was wondering about it. I have to say that I expected only lvl 60 gear (maybe 58+) to drop by act 2 of inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was too. Its was a 51-57 item about half the time in act 1 as well. Was REALLY hoping to see only 60 stuff here in act 2. Pretty disheartening to kill a group then actually see a yellow...then get a lvl 51 item.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Oh great! log in just now and all my gear and gold is gone. I've played everyday since launch and yesterday I didn't and logged in today to find everything gone. I've only played 2 public games and look in my recently played with tab and there's player I've never played with. Put in a ticket and I'm waiting on the phone now......sigh......
> They should have seen this coming with the Real Money Auction House thing much more motivation for this kinda stuff when you can make a killing selling stolen goods.


Gluck man plz keep us updated


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> yes, and no
> i've always like to play characters like Wizard, WD, Necro, etc
> because they are great for farming, and long range attack
> but they are usually bad vs big bosses when you play solo
> so, you still need to gear up the wizard or any character properly when going up against the big guys


If you didn't know bosses are easier than elite mobs within the first or 2nd day a wiz beat diablo inferno so i dont know where you get you need to gear up from? Who told you ranged are bad vs bosses anyway? I'm just trying to save people from wasting their time on their barb when they can be more effective while having crap gear using a ranged class


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Oh great! log in just now and all my gear and gold is gone. I've played everyday since launch and yesterday I didn't and logged in today to find everything gone. I've only played 2 public games and look in my recently played with tab and there's player I've never played with. Put in a ticket and I'm waiting on the phone now......sigh......
> They should have seen this coming with the Real Money Auction House thing much more motivation for this kinda stuff when you can make a killing selling stolen goods.


wow sorry to hear that. did you have any authenticator attached to your account?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> If you didn't know bosses are easier than elite mobs within the first or 2nd day a wiz beat diablo inferno so i dont know where you get you need to gear up from? Who told you ranged are bad vs bosses anyway? I'm just trying to save people from wasting their time on their barb when they can be more effective while having crap gear using a ranged class


im thick headed and will still press on with my barb


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> If you didn't know bosses are easier than elite mobs within the first or 2nd day a wiz beat diablo inferno so i dont know where you get you need to gear up from? Who told you ranged are bad vs bosses anyway?


And barbs are farther than you are currently. Just like people are farther than me. Yea couldnt be a skill issue at all its totally that barb is terrible and nobody will do anything in inferno...oh wait.


----------



## Tchernobyl

You other monks, what are these "high spirit regen" builds I keep hearing about?







at the moment, I'm 47 and I'm doing okay, but I figure it could be better


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kynes*
> 
> Oh great! log in just now and all my gear and gold is gone. I've played everyday since launch and yesterday I didn't and logged in today to find everything gone. I've only played 2 public games and look in my recently played with tab and there's player I've never played with. Put in a ticket and I'm waiting on the phone now......sigh......
> They should have seen this coming with the Real Money Auction House thing much more motivation for this kinda stuff when you can make a killing selling stolen goods.


This is why i've been avoiding joining any Public games, you never know who is behind the hack

only joining to family members


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> You other monks, what are these "high spirit regen" builds I keep hearing about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment, I'm 47 and I'm doing okay, but I figure it could be better


What I use isn't a "high spirit regen", but it does require some of the faster atk spd weapons so you can naturally build your spirit back quickly. I do love having at least one +spirit regen mod on my gear to help top off spirit in between fights. I will post my build for you when I get home. My basic idea is to use mantra of healing to out heal the damage I receive by activating it every 3 seconds for the hp regen boost.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> What I use isn't a "high spirit regen", but it does require some of the faster atk spd weapons so you can naturally build your spirit back quickly. I do love having at least one +spirit regen mod on my gear to help top off spirit in between fights. I will post my build for you when I get home. My basic idea is to use mantra of healing to out heal the damage I receive by activating it every 3 seconds for the hp regen boost.


That's what I've been using for a while, I've switched to the "boon of protection" rune version of it to get a shield when I hit that, on top of extra regen. Just wondering what else


----------



## ThumperSD

I have a Macbook with Bootcamp/VMWare Windows on it. Does it matter which partition/OS I install D3 with regards to performance? Im almost out of space on my Mac partition but have plenty on Bootcamp/VMware Windows.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> And barbs are farther than you are currently. Just like people are farther than me. Yea couldnt be a skill issue at all its totally that barb is terrible and nobody will do anything in inferno...oh wait.


Lets see your proof of a barb soloing/farming act 3 inferno then? Thats right you don't have any evidence to back up your claims because the ones further have been carried by other classes


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lets see your proof of a barb soloing/farming act 3 inferno then? Thats right you don't have any evidence to back up your claims because the ones further have been carried by other classes


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> I have a Macbook with Bootcamp/VMWare Windows on it. Does it matter which partition/OS I install D3 with regards to performance? Im almost out of space on my Mac partition but have plenty on Bootcamp/VMware Windows.


wouldn't it run better natively in Mac than in a VMware box?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> What I use isn't a "high spirit regen", but it does require some of the faster atk spd weapons so you can naturally build your spirit back quickly. I do love having at least one +spirit regen mod on my gear to help top off spirit in between fights. I will post my build for you when I get home. My basic idea is to use mantra of healing to out heal the damage I receive by activating it every 3 seconds for the hp regen boost.


i usually stack several of them
+life per hit, or +whatever per hit

or even as a passive one

then as long as you are fighting or running around you always get topped up

unless the boss has more Damage than you HP or you can't get 1 hit KO as long as you are fighting

the same idea behind the regen for Karma regen, or mana regen, or hatred regen etc


----------



## Kynes

Well got through to support. trying to get it restored now. Just a heads up watch out for this user WX7197. I only did two public games and it was only like 1 person in one and two in another and never played with this user.

Did a search on the forums and he pops up with other peoples accounts having the same issue.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lets see your proof of a barb soloing/farming act 3 inferno then? Thats right you don't have any evidence to back up your claims because the ones further have been carried by other classes


I'm holding off getting my barb past hell. Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to get familiar with the other classes. I always tell myself there's going to be flaws in any game and enjoy the game but at some point those flaws you will experience get to you at some point at the end. I read the devs that worked on this game wasn't the same ones that made the other diablo series. Those devs are making Torchlight 2?


----------



## AllGamer

torchlight is too cartoonish, me don't like


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I'm holding off getting my barb past hell. Also it wouldn't be a bad idea to get familiar with the other classes. I always tell myself there's going to be flaws in any game and enjoy the game but at some point those flaws you will experience get to you at some point at the end. I read the devs that worked on this game wasn't the same ones that made the other diablo series. Those devs are making Torchlight 2?


Some went to work on guild wars and hell gate london


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> That's what I've been using for a while, I've switched to the "boon of protection" rune version of it to get a shield when I hit that, on top of extra regen. Just wondering what else


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aigTdQ!YXd!ZZaZcb

There you go. Fist of thunder for extra dodge and fast spirit regen. Sweeping Wind is my damage dealer because it uses so little spirit as long as you can keep attacking. Serenity for 3 second immune and heal. Seven sided strike for immunity while animation is going on (I need to see if the 9 strike rune increases animation time). Dashing strike so you can still "move" while jailed or escape from walls. Also, you can use it to dodge behind slow and hard swinging mobs to completely avoid their attack (like the butcher). I went with transcendence passive because thats an additional 3100 hp healed (at lvl 60) every time you activate your mantra. Guardian's path and seize the initiative for defensive reasons.

I have thought about using the resolve passive instead of guardian's path and using crippling wave with the concussion rune for monsters to do 45% less damage and attack 20% slower while you are attacking them. It would make ranged attackers not in the melee pack scarry, so I haven't tried it yet. I am sure it can be improved upon, but I am happy with it for now.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Some went to work on guild wars and hell gate london


Ah, alright. I do have to agree on the ppl complaining about the Legendary items being weak. I think they messed up there. Since diablo is a loot finding game and after hours and hours of grinding you would expect your 'Legendary' item to be legendary?

Just saying I remember I used to play diablo to loot for those uniques cause the stats are those items were just insane. Now we have achievements to feel like we have accomplished something in the game, ha







. I was never a fan of the whole achievement crap but I'm sure some gamers find that appealing.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> torchlight is too cartoonish, me don't like


I haven't tried it out but just registered and got beta access for couple days. Going to install and test it out


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aigTdQ!YXd!ZZaZcb
> There you go. Fist of thunder for extra dodge and fast spirit regen. Sweeping Wind is my damage dealer because it uses so little spirit as long as you can keep attacking. Serenity for 3 second immune and heal. Seven sided strike for immunity while animation is going on (I need to see if the 9 strike rune increases animation time). Dashing strike so you can still "move" while jailed or escape from walls. Also, you can use it to dodge behind slow and hard swinging mobs to completely avoid their attack (like the butcher). I went with transcendence passive because thats an additional 3100 hp healed (at lvl 60) every time you activate your mantra. Guardian's path and seize the initiative for defensive reasons.
> I have thought about using the resolve passive instead of guardian's path and using crippling wave with the concussion rune for monsters to do 45% less damage and attack 20% slower while you are attacking them. It would make ranged attackers not in the melee pack scarry, so I haven't tried it yet. I am sure it can be improved upon, but I am happy with it for now.


Thanks! I'm actually using something similar at the moment, lemme tweak it...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aeYigQ!XVd!aZYZab

I just switched to Fists of thunder/thunderclap to teleport to those goddamn flying mobs that run away (grr!). I hadn't noticed until now the "generates spirit faster" part >_> le doh!

Blinding flash for epic crowd control, and wave of light/explosive light for awesome aoe damage.. and knockback, when needed.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I haven't tried it out but just registered and got beta access for couple days. Going to install and test it out


I got weekend beta access as well. I played in a public game for about 2 minutes and went back to D3









I'll play it when it comes out, not really stoked for beta so..


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lets see your proof of a barb soloing/farming act 3 inferno then? Thats right you don't have any evidence to back up your claims because the ones further have been carried by other classes


Im sorry you have no friends. But I can see why.


----------



## Faded

yeah anyone who thinks torchlight is an adequate replacement, for diablo, is sorely mistaken.

Torchlight was simply there to help ease the pain of waiting for Diablo... Torchlight 2 is the same game, with multiplayer.

/flameon


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Im sorry you have no friends. But I can see why.


Who let this guy in here?

Go troll elsewhere please.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Blinding flash for epic crowd control, and wave of light/explosive light for awesome aoe damage.. and knockback, when needed.


I like the idea of blinding flash, but I would miss using seven sided strike to dodge arcane lazer beams and chains.


----------



## .theMetal

Torchlight was not terr -able, but just like faded said it really was only to ease all of our diablo withdrawals









although a few features in diablo 3 look very torchlight inspired....


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Im sorry you have no friends. But I can see why.


Sigh i'm done trying to explain my argument with you because you seem to have reading comprehension issues. All I was putting out were facts which many barbs and melee are experiencing and your reply is i'm a loser and need to get friends?


----------



## B-rock

I'm kind of curious to see what peoples Damage is at. I'm currently level 59 and I'm at about 10k Damage, I'm mostly fishing for level 60's to compare with.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I like the idea of blinding flash, but I would miss using seven sided strike to dodge arcane lazer beams and chains.


I'd probably use seven sided strike if the cooldown wasn't made of PAIN AND AGONY. (in other words, too damn long







)


----------



## JAM3S121

level 60 Demon hunter that has finished act 1 inferno and parts of act 2.

30k health
23k dps

a big way to increase your dps is to make sure your rings/amulets and weapons have attack speed, its like the biggest increase in damage aside from crit or crit damage.

I had rare inferno act 1 ring with 20-35 dmg, 55dex 55vitality and some other misc stats. A simple ring with 25dex and 13% speed is far better.


----------



## dlee7283

I bought this game last week and havent opened it, seeing the revues makes me want to return it before I open it. If I enjoyed Diablo II will I enjoy the 3rd?


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Sigh i'm done trying to explain my argument with you because you seem to have reading comprehension issues. All I was putting out were facts which many barbs and melee are experiencing and your reply is i'm a loser and need to get friends?


Youve done nothing but cry about act 2. barbs have solo'd act 2. I Could probably find some that are at least partway into act 3.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> level 60 Demon hunter that has finished act 1 inferno and parts of act 2.
> 30k health
> 23k dps
> a big way to increase your dps is to make sure your rings/amulets and weapons have attack speed, its like the biggest increase in damage aside from crit or crit damage.
> I had rare inferno act 1 ring with 20-35 dmg, 55dex 55vitality and some other misc stats. A simple ring with 25dex and 13% speed is far better.


I kinda found that out, a buddy gave me his rings that he upgraded. They're I think 7-16 damage and +14% attack speed...I have 2 of them







. I'm also having a hard time keeping my health high (I'm a WD if it matters). I'm expecting to be at about 13-15k dps when I hit 60 and get some gear (mostly just my weapon since I bought my OH).


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> level 60 Demon hunter that has finished act 1 inferno and parts of act 2.
> 30k health
> 23k dps
> a big way to increase your dps is to make sure your rings/amulets and weapons have attack speed, its like the biggest increase in damage aside from crit or crit damage.
> I had rare inferno act 1 ring with 20-35 dmg, 55dex 55vitality and some other misc stats. A simple ring with 25dex and 13% speed is far better.


Would you care to explain your stats with said two.rings switched back and fourth. Your claiming that13% attack speed is great then 30dex and 27.5 damage I'd love to know at what point this becomes true. I am not denying what you said is right or wrong just curious is all.


----------



## Hoops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I bought this game last week and havent opened it, seeing the revues makes me want to return it before I open it. If I enjoyed Diablo II will I enjoy the 3rd?


Who knows? Diablo II is my favorite game of all time, and Diablo III definitely did not live up to my expectations (although they were unreasonably high). I do, however, still enjoy Diablo III. There are some balancing and changes that needs to be implemented since some of the gameplay is pretty broken (like the Inferno difficulty for melee classes), but I'm sure Blizzard will get to that.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I bought this game last week and havent opened it, seeing the revues makes me want to return it before I open it. If I enjoyed Diablo II will I enjoy the 3rd?


Easily.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> I bought this game last week and havent opened it, seeing the revues makes me want to return it before I open it. If I enjoyed Diablo II will I enjoy the 3rd?


The reviews come from the butt hurt fan boys who couldn't log in during the first day of release. Esentially too many people took time off to play D3, and flooded the servers (likely to ahve some programming / data handling issues blizzard didn't mention; their servers should have been able to handle that load).

I used to play D2 non-stop in Highschool, I can safely say I am seriously enjoying D3, it has a hint of nostalgia, with a touch of fresh air. If you want a challenge, stay away fromt he auction house, otherwise you can easily twink your character, and it becomes too easy.

They have a couple balance / scalling issues, but nothing ground breaking. Blizzard is pretty quick about stopping exploits.

They have a great storyline with interesting developments.

My one complaint is scalability with 3 other freidns playing. x300% monster damage is a bit much for melee who are only moderately gear at higher difficulties. I feel they should have only 50% more damage done each person, but 150% more health, so it takes you longer to kill, and you need more balance, not as much burst.

But I am thuroughly enjoying this game, and would recomend you try it too, at the very least get a trial key first, but you will be hoooked either way.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Work your ass off with friends for a few nights to get a lvl 48 hc sorc.

Go grab a lottery ticket after you dropped a legendary wand for lvl 47 on Izual in nightmare.

Almost suicide when two hours later, while you're attempting Leoric in hell and the server decides to randomly freeze for 10sec, leaving the whole party dead....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Work your ass off with friends for a few nights to get a lvl 48 hc sorc.
> Go grab a lottery ticket after you dropped a legendary wand for lvl 47 on Izual in nightmare.
> Almost suicide when two hours later, while you're attempting Leoric in hell and the server decides to randomly freeze for 10sec, leaving the whole party dead....


So... did you guys learn your lesson?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Youve done nothing but cry about act 2. barbs have solo'd act 2. I Could probably find some that are at least partway into act 3.


Then why haven't you posted barbs soloing act 3 then? I'm sorry but when a ranged class has a mixture of level 40 and 54 gear and can solo inferno no problem and have more survivability than a barb you think there isnt an issue here?

Read this thread here and look at the op stats
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5150109937?page=1


----------



## sammkv

Hm, elective mode and show advanced tooltips in gameplay options are handy for those who don't know about it. I knew about elective mode but not advanced tooltips. Was always wondering what the heck those runes really add (stats, buffs or what not) heh.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Then why haven't you posted barbs soloing act 3 then? I'm sorry but when a ranged class has a mixture of level 40 and 54 gear and can solo inferno no problem and have more survivability than a barb you think there isnt an issue here?


Whoever is right or wrong doesn't matter at this point if what you say is true then pray its adjusted or fixed because ranged classes always are overpowered then get nurfed and who knows where they end up. But no one in crappy gear should be able to stay alive and kill stuff at lv 60 on hell yet alone inferno.

Time to reroll until fix or patch


----------



## dlee7283

thanks for the advice guys, I might keep it afterall lol


----------



## Xevv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Then why haven't you posted barbs soloing act 3 then? I'm sorry but when a ranged class has a mixture of level 40 and 54 gear and can solo inferno no problem and have more survivability than a barb you think there isnt an issue here?
> Read this thread here and look at the op stats
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5150109937?page=1


Feel free to reroll.

Im sure you wouldve been world first diablo inferno on hc if you picked a wizard at the start.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Feel free to reroll.
> Im sure you wouldve been world first diablo inferno on hc if you picked a wizard at the start.


Alright i'm done i'm not gonna continue to massage your ego have fun though


----------



## Tatakai All

Feel free to add me, I'm always looking for good people to play with. I posted a similar post yesterday but forgot to add my BT which is SakeBobomb#1827.


----------



## damet

I am looking for a well-geared wizard to farm Inferno with me. I'm a well geared dh. Add me if you are interest flaunt#1458


----------



## HarrisLam

can someone tell me the reason behind blizzard taking 15% from the GOLD AUCTION HOUSE??

I successfully sold my first items last night and I was shocked, negatively, to found that I received $425 for the items I listed for $500.

i can understand why blizzard wants a cut on the real money AH, after all it's real money and they can keep the dev team running with it or something.

But gold AH? GOLD AH? seriously? Like what are they going to do with the gold? What's blizzard going to do with it, huh? Invest in Apple Inc. ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Ah, alright. I do have to agree on the ppl complaining about the Legendary items being weak. I think they messed up there. *Since diablo is a loot finding game and after hours and hours of grinding you would expect your 'Legendary' item to be legendary?*
> Just saying I remember I used to play diablo to loot for those uniques cause the stats are those items were just insane. Now we have achievements to feel like we have accomplished something in the game, ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was never a fan of the whole achievement crap but I'm sure some gamers find that appealing.


this x 100

This time they make the item hierarchy WAY too loose. I still don't know what the real separation of these item classes is (someone help me on this?), but i suspect it only have something to do with how many sub-stats you can have on the said item? and just a *little* higher chance of having higher numbers on the sub-stats

I think they need to get 2 things straight :

1) dont care if chances of legendary, or even rare, item drops get smaller, they *have to* make them better items or it doesn't even make sense (as in quote).
2) need to make drops at the appropriate level with respect to character. Don't mind if its lv 50 item when you're lv 54, but if you're lv 30, killed a rare foe and he dropped a lv 12 rare item, this is totally ridiculous


----------



## ThumperSD

It will be used to convert to cash once the real world currency system is implemented. The money will be used to give out bonuses to Blizz employees.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> It will be used to convert to cash once the real world currency system is implemented. The money will be used to give out bonuses to Blizz employees.


first of all, you can only "convert" the gold into cash if someone in the game is willing to buy it with their very own real money

second, and most importantly, blizzard makes this game. Why would they need to "*convert* the gold into cash"?? How hard is it to just make a number of gold in game and put that on RMAH?? Why convert when you can *create*?

If you actually meant that they take note of these 15% of gold AH transactions and use that number as a reference to give bonuses to employees so that the number serves as a "performance evaluation," ok that makes sense.


----------



## Rebelord

So, here is a little video of me in my 51 Barb trying to take out a Elite with his minions. They are a ranged wizard like class. I decided to record this, after I tried for a first time for about 10mins. Then did as I did in this video. Removed my gear to die.
This is only Nightmare, in Act 4. Can fast forward to 1min mark to get there faster. Then the hilarity ensues....


----------



## Tatakai All

I can't get the authenticator to link up to my iphone. I have the app and when I get to the webpage that have the option to click on it doesn't do anything at all, nothing. I just sit here clicking away with no success. Is the thing broken and in need of some random "error 3003" or whatever error that needs fixing?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> So, here is a little video of me in my 51 Barb trying to take out a Elite with his minions. They are a ranged wizard like class. I decided to record this, after I tried for a first time for about 10mins. Then did as I did in this video. Removed my gear to die.
> This is only Nightmare, in Act 4. Can fast forward to 1min mark to get there faster. Then the hilarity ensues....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol i just did that stage about an hour ago, took me probably 10-15 mins just to kill it. the knock backs are very frustrating and i spent a lot of my time running away. how effective is your charge and ancient spear in other areas? i kinda felt you would've done better if you were using seismic slam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I can't get the authenticator to link up to my iphone. I have the app and when I get to the webpage that have the option to click on it doesn't do anything at all, nothing. I just sit here clicking away with no success. Is the thing broken and in need of some random "error 3003" or whatever error that needs fixing?


if i remember it right, you shouldve gotten a confirmation email. try to click on the link on your confirmation email to proceed.


----------



## nawon72

How easy is it to change your account info? I don't want to use my real name or date of birth unless necessary, so I'm going to use fake info, then change it later if I can.


----------



## Stuuut

I'm also rerolling i took a barb currently 55 but damn barbs suck and i'm not even on inferno yet...
Basically barbs have the lowest dps and the worst survivability.
Probably going to retry as a WD or Wizard.


----------



## Insomnium

Argggggg getting dced every 5-10 minutes, rolls me back to the start of the dungeon/quest/village.

So annoying alteast it keeps the xp tho, but still this is a joke they took it down for ages for maintenance and since it's been back up alot of eu players have been getting these dcs.


----------



## Liselotte

Just beat the game yesterday. Now Im onto nightmare mode. my Sorcerer is lvl 35 and I have 13xx health lol

add me if you want: Liselotte#1112


----------



## dannieftw

Playing a Barb, level 25 and just beat Belial on normal mode.
Nearly 2k HP
~110ish DMG with sword and shield.

And it drops... Level 9 gear... LOL

Nice one


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnium*
> 
> Argggggg getting dced every 5-10 minutes, rolls me back to the start of the dungeon/quest/village.
> So annoying alteast it keeps the xp tho, but still this is a joke they took it down for ages for maintenance and since it's been back up alot of eu players have been getting these dcs.


try joining general chat. that seems to work for people with dc problems..

I haven't been dc/ed the past few days whether I'm in general or not though


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> lol i just did that stage about an hour ago, took me probably 10-15 mins just to kill it. the knock backs are very frustrating and i spent a lot of my time running away. how effective is your charge and ancient spear in other areas? i kinda felt you would've done better if you were using seismic slam.
> if i remember it right, you shouldve gotten a confirmation email. try to click on the link on your confirmation email to proceed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I'm also rerolling i took a barb currently 55 but damn barbs suck and i'm not even on inferno yet...
> Basically barbs have the lowest dps and the worst survivability.
> Probably going to retry as a WD or Wizard.


What are you guys using when playing a Barb?

I'm currently almost done with Act 1 Hell and I blow through elite packs with ease even skeleton king was a joke. i switched from a dual wield setup to a 2h and those 12k crits add up.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What are you guys using when playing a Barb?
> I'm currently almost done with Act 1 Hell and I blow through elite packs with ease even skeleton king was a joke. i switched from a dual wield setup to a 2h and those 12k crits add up.


Skeleton King was easy indeed but he hardly does any damage.... Elite pakcs on the other hand 90% of the time i don't stand a chance... maybe its just bad luck on my side with the skills they get.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> can someone tell me the reason behind blizzard taking 15% from the GOLD AUCTION HOUSE??
> I successfully sold my first items last night and I was shocked, negatively, to found that I received $425 for the items I listed for $500.
> i can understand why blizzard wants a cut on the real money AH, after all it's real money and they can keep the dev team running with it or something.
> But gold AH? GOLD AH? seriously? Like what are they going to do with the gold? What's blizzard going to do with it, huh? Invest in Apple Inc. ?


The money is removed from the economy, that's the point of the gold take.


----------



## Methos07

Invulerable minions are the worst thing ever made.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The money is removed from the economy, that's the point of the gold take.


Oye.

The issue is that you have essentially a limitless economy in terms of gold so the 15% siphon, actually deals with some of that overhead.

In closed beta it was actually 30%...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What are you guys using when playing a Barb?
> I'm currently almost done with Act 1 Hell and I blow through elite packs with ease even skeleton king was a joke. i switched from a dual wield setup to a 2h and those 12k crits add up.


but most 2 hands magic/rare weapons have slow attack rate

i still prefer speed vs damage

i stack up on +life per hit items, so as long as i'm fighting the HP hardly comes down

that setup doesn't work as well when using slower 2 hands weapon


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Oye.
> The issue is that you have essentially a limitless economy in terms of gold so the 15% siphon, actually deals with some of that overhead.
> In closed beta it was actually 30%...


I bet the only reason it was reduced to 15 is because people would complain too much.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Invulerable minions are the worst thing ever made.


Agreed. Half the time I just give up and run from them haha.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Agreed. Half the time I just give up and run from them haha.


It was me just running around in circles for minutes waiting for my Hydra to do enough damage so I could pop archon and melt him down, lol.

Wait...that's every rare in Hell difficulty.


----------



## rprice06

Anyone on Hell yet?
I just beat Belial Solo because hardly anyone I know is this far in the game.

I'm a Wizard if that means anything to ya.

Let me know.
Ill give out my realID. Loot gets better as more people join, so the more the better.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> It was me just running around in circles for minutes waiting for my Hydra to do enough damage so I could pop archon and melt him down, lol.
> Wait...that's every rare in Hell difficulty.


I am getting annoyed at how frequent things like arcane and desecration are cast when fighting champs. How can a melee actually melee something to death when desecration is cast under them every half a second? Punch move punch move 10 mins later.... at least let me get 3 punches off!

Also, what does avenger do? I haven't been able to find any information on champs that have that.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I am getting annoyed at how frequent things like arcane and desecration are cast when fighting champs. How can a melee actually melee something to death when desecration is cast under them every half a second? Punch move punch move 10 mins later.... at least let me get 3 punches off!
> Also, what does avenger do? I haven't been able to find any information on champs that have that.


usually stuns help against desecrators, and just kite them while your party nukes them, wizards are really good against desecrator/arcane enchanged enemies.

Avenger:

Only Champion monsters can spawn with the Avenger trait. When a Champion group imbued with Avenger arrives, the death of each group member infuses the remaining Champions with additional powers.
Min. Monster Level: 51.
Available to: Champion only.
Damage Type: Standard.
Additional Resistances: None.

add me on realid [email protected] for help in hell


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I am getting annoyed at how frequent things like arcane and desecration are cast when fighting champs. How can a melee actually melee something to death when desecration is cast under them every half a second? Punch move punch move 10 mins later.... at least let me get 3 punches off!
> Also, what does avenger do? I haven't been able to find any information on champs that have that.


that's one think i like the most about the Monk skill, you are always stuck to your enemy every time you hit skill 2 (rush to enemy)

then you even if it has knock back, or teleport or whatever to help them jump from place to place around the map, you are always right next to them, pawning their asses off


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The money is removed from the economy, that's the point of the gold take.


ummm.....ok

so what good does that do at an economic standpoint? I don't see how not letting seller get all their money could benefit the economy in any way.....simply less gold floating around the diablo world?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> Playing a Barb, *level 25 and just beat Belial on normal mode*.
> Nearly 2k HP
> ~110ish DMG with sword and shield.
> *And it drops... Level 9 gear*... LOL
> Nice one


I'm impressed to find someone playing as slow as me lol.... I'm right behind ya

@bold : EXACTLY what I've been talking about


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> but most 2 hands magic/rare weapons have slow attack rate
> i still prefer speed vs damage
> i stack up on +life per hit items, so as long as i'm fighting the HP hardly comes down
> that setup doesn't work as well when using slower 2 hands weapon


I see what you mean. I just prefer the 2h because things die a lot faster with it. Most of my stats consist of str/vit/resistances.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ummm.....ok
> so what good does that do at an economic standpoint? I don't see how not letting seller get all their money could benefit the economy in any way.....simply less gold floating around the diablo world?
> I'm impressed to find someone playing as slow as me lol.... I'm right behind ya
> @bold : EXACTLY what I've been talking about


2 words.

Diablo 2.

If you're not familiar with the economic failures of Diablo 2...They were vast...

Thus, they learned from their mistakes and we now have Diablo 3.

Quite frankly, I agreed with 30% being taken off and still agree it should be 30%...So, personally, if I were you, I'd be very happy that it's just 15%.

From an economic standpoint, it forces your gold to actually be worth more...Thus, forcing you to spend wisely...In D2 we didn't have this, thus, gold was ridiculously expensive...and everyone had more...It took 2/3 years before the price of gold, actually dropped.

So it's not just less gold, it creates a permanent product demand and responsibility is increased due to the rarity of your starting product, gold.

Plus, as has been mentioned NUMOROUS times by blizzard...Bosses like the above, have an increased chance to drop rares 1st run, then it goes down severely each run there-after in that difficulty...

This was done because we've only barely scratched what's available to us VIA dungeons and events in those dungeons.

You have to remember that there are like 10+ rotating dungeons for each are and they're random...This forces you to explore and actually play the game like they meant you to...Not just farm Baal.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ummm.....ok
> so what good does that do at an economic standpoint? I don't see how not letting seller get all their money could benefit the economy in any way.....simply less gold floating around the diablo world?


Exactly. You need to take tons of gold out of the economy to combat inflation, otherwise the crappiest items will go for 60k on the auction house. TBH I think they need more stuff to get gold out of the economy... stash sizes and vendor upgrades max out eventually, so those only balance out new players that don't stay as regulars (although that is important to do).

For example, the popular trading site for diablo II, d2jsp, has several ways their Forum Gold is removed from the economy... you can pay to get your topics bolded/highlited, you can donate it to get stars on your account and feel "leet", scammers get locked and thousands of FG with them. The only way new money is added is when people pay real money for it, making the economy end up fairly balanced. With D3, just playing gives you gold, meaning they need to be taking out almost as much gold as is being found, at least once the economy is in a stable spot (you need a large existing pot first).


----------



## Sainesk

hrrm are pet WD builds viable in inferno? they seem to die crazy fast in nightmare so I switched to an exploding healing globe dropping zombie dog build, but even my gargantuan goes down pretty easily. Worried it might be nearly as bad as barb once I get to inferno... maybe once I hit lv 45 and get fierce loyalty there'll be hope.


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm impressed to find someone playing as slow as me lol.... I'm right behind ya


Yeah I've been playing since launch just not rushing or anything lol. Not sure how many played hours I have, gotta be over 15. I have 7 hours also played on a Monk too.

Awesome game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> Yeah I've been playing since launch just not rushing or anything lol. Not sure how many played hours I have, gotta be over 15. I have 7 hours also played on a Monk too.
> Awesome game.


I'm only level 18









Tomorrow I'm going to play a ton though, finally don't have anything else going on! xD


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> hrrm are pet WD builds viable in inferno? they seem to die crazy fast in nightmare so I switched to an exploding healing globe dropping zombie dog build, but even my gargantuan goes down pretty easily. Worried it might be nearly as bad as barb once I get to inferno... maybe once I hit lv 45 and get fierce loyalty there'll be hope.


I'm on Hell right now, lvl 53 WD, still using dogs and gargantuan. The dogs get worked by champions and bosses, but normal mobs they survive. Same goes for the gargantuan, certain champions/bosses make short work of him, but for the most part I still use pets the same way I did on normal.


----------



## Geemaa

So...finally got a taste of co-op. My level 36 DH was getting owned in NM act 1 after the SK and my friend joins with his 36 monk and his friend joins with his 36 DH...Needless to say everything in our path got destroyed for 2 hours. It was so much fun and so much better then playing solo.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> *can someone tell me the reason behind blizzard taking 15% from the GOLD AUCTION HOUSE??*
> I successfully sold my first items last night and I was shocked, negatively, to found that I received $425 for the items I listed for $500.
> i can understand why blizzard wants a cut on the real money AH, after all it's real money and they can keep the dev team running with it or something.
> But gold AH? GOLD AH? seriously? Like what are they going to do with the gold? What's blizzard going to do with it, huh? Invest in Apple Inc. ?
> this x 100
> This time they make the item hierarchy WAY too loose. I still don't know what the real separation of these item classes is (someone help me on this?), but i suspect it only have something to do with how many sub-stats you can have on the said item? and just a *little* higher chance of having higher numbers on the sub-stats
> I think they need to get 2 things straight :
> 1) dont care if chances of legendary, or even rare, item drops get smaller, they *have to* make them better items or it doesn't even make sense (as in quote).
> 2) need to make drops at the appropriate level with respect to character. Don't mind if its lv 50 item when you're lv 54, but if you're lv 30, killed a rare foe and he dropped a lv 12 rare item, this is totally ridiculous


Inflation


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Level 50 Ice Wizard on Hell here.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Level 50 Ice Wizard on Hell here.


Ice eeeeeeeeek

Arcane!


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. my question is. for Wizard and DH etc.. how can you use a sword/axe/etc? put it in your hand and you cant shoot... so it says you cant use that power? but i read about people being melee wizards?

thanks!


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> So, here is a little video of me in my 51 Barb trying to take out a Elite with his minions. They are a ranged wizard like class. I decided to record this, after I tried for a first time for about 10mins. Then did as I did in this video. Removed my gear to die.
> This is only Nightmare, in Act 4. Can fast forward to 1min mark to get there faster. Then the hilarity ensues....


that... was a crapton of meteors they were dropping.


----------



## nimitz87

I have a question not so much about the game but triple monitor setup in the game.

I have it set to full screen window, a 6870 is running my primary monitor 24" that the game is on, my other 2 20.5" monitors are being powered by a GTX460.

when I click on them to do something with the game up and running the frame rate drops like a rock..as in under 10 fps.

is this just a full screen window deal? I couldn't see how it's the graphics card since 1 GPU is being used on the primary monitor.

thanks for any help

Chad


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I see what you mean. I just prefer the 2h because things die a lot faster with it. Most of my stats consist of str/vit/resistances.


I went DW in normal because 2H were pretty weak. In NM and Hell I stayed 2H the whole time. Stuff just melts with Cleave + Rupture rune. Wrath of the Beserker + Insanity Rune for elites makes killing them laughable.

Most barbs are raging on the official forums at this time because of the wall they hit in Inferno. Start trying to find items resisits > vit > str for inferno. Even with these items you will die a lot in Inferno until you get the hang of it. Sword and

I just completed Act 1 Inferno last night. It was pretty rough but I managed to kill all the elite packs I came across. A lot of barbs skip the packs because they are so brutal and they are under geared.

If you think you are ready for Inferno.. here are my stats.

Lvl 60 Barb
HP: 42K
Armor: 6.5K
Resists: 230 - 300 All
Damage: 6K (sword and board)

The few (and I mean very few) barbs that can beat Act 2 Inferno are saying they are between 800 - 1400 resists. That is an insane ramp in gear for one act. Most of these barbs are in Act4 inferno gear that they were given.

It is rough right now on the AH. Gear pricing is so inflated due to only DH and Wiz being able to solo farm higher acts of inferno. Most (Pro) Inferno groups will not even take a barb unless they want your rune with a 15% chance for a mob to drop additional loot.

If you find yourself raging when you hit Inferno and do not have the gear or the money to obtain the gear to even have a chance I say shelve your Barb for a bit and level a ranged toon. I have a feeling Barbs and Monks will get some love from Blizzard in a future patch to bring them more in line with there ranged counterparts.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I went DW in normal because 2H were pretty weak. In NM and Hell I stayed 2H the whole time. Stuff just melts with Cleave + Rupture rune. Wrath of the Beserker + Insanity Rune for elites makes killing them laughable.
> Most barbs are raging on the official forums at this time because of the wall they hit in Inferno. Start trying to find items resisits > vit > str for inferno. Even with these items you will die a lot in Inferno until you get the hang of it. Sword and
> I just completed Act 1 Inferno last night. It was pretty rough but I managed to kill all the elite packs I came across. A lot of barbs skip the packs because they are so brutal and they are under geared.
> If you think you are ready for Inferno.. here are my stats.
> Lvl 60 Barb
> HP: 42K
> Armor: 6.5K
> Resists: 230 - 300 All
> Damage: 6K (sword and board)
> The few (and I mean very few) barbs that can beat Act 2 Inferno are saying they are between 800 - 1400 resists. That is an insane ramp in gear for one act. Most of these barbs are in Act4 inferno gear that they were given.
> It is rough right now on the AH. Gear pricing is so inflated due to only DH and Wiz being able to solo farm higher acts of inferno. Most (Pro) Inferno groups will not even take a barb unless they want your rune with a 15% chance for a mob to drop additional loot.
> If you find yourself raging when you hit Inferno and do not have the gear or the money to obtain the gear to even have a chance I say shelve your Barb for a bit and level a ranged toon. I have a feeling Barbs and Monks will get some love from Blizzard in a future patch to bring them more in line with there ranged counterparts.


Most of the comments I've seen about barb problems get proven wrong every level of difficulty I move up. We'll see what happens in inferno, but I'm blowing through hell like it's normal.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. my question is. for Wizard and DH etc.. how can you use a sword/axe/etc? put it in your hand and you cant shoot... so it says you cant use that power? but i read about people being melee wizards?
> thanks!


Stupid as it is, since magic props are random intel can be formed on swords and that, some poeple find high DPS swords that have intel on them and use those instead

level 57 Wizz here, Act III of hell if anyone wants to join.

add me on realid [email protected]


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> I have a question not so much about the game but triple monitor setup in the game.
> I have it set to full screen window, a 6870 is running my primary monitor 24" that the game is on, my other 2 20.5" monitors are being powered by a GTX460.
> when I click on them to do something with the game up and running the frame rate drops like a rock..as in under 10 fps.
> is this just a full screen window deal? I couldn't see how it's the graphics card since 1 GPU is being used on the primary monitor.
> thanks for any help
> Chad


more like that setup is not supported

you'll need to have all monitors connected to either 1 card, not 1 here, and 2 there

i'm running it on 6 screen in Eyefinity without a problem


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> I have a question not so much about the game but triple monitor setup in the game.
> I have it set to full screen window, a 6870 is running my primary monitor 24" that the game is on, my other 2 20.5" monitors are being powered by a GTX460.
> when I click on them to do something with the game up and running the frame rate drops like a rock..as in under 10 fps.
> is this just a full screen window deal? I couldn't see how it's the graphics card since 1 GPU is being used on the primary monitor.
> thanks for any help
> Chad


look in options in DIII - find where is says background FPS. DIII is designed to run slowly when its not the focus... so just up that setting


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Stupid as it is, since magic props are random intel can be formed on swords and that, some poeple find high DPS swords that have intel on them and use those instead
> level 57 Wizz here, Act III of hell if anyone wants to join.
> add me on realid [email protected]


but when i tried to use a dagger.. it wont let me use the primary attack?


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. my question is. for Wizard and DH etc.. how can you use a sword/axe/etc? put it in your hand and you cant shoot... so it says you cant use that power? but i read about people being melee wizards?
> thanks!


i dont have any abilities that cant be used with my 1hand axe... i know that the Demon Hunter has abilities that cannot be used without a bow of some sort, but i do not believe there is anything like that for wizards.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> but when i tried to use a dagger.. it wont let me use the primary attack?


hmmm... something doesnt sound right... you should be able to use any of your attacks, regardless of the weapon. At least, that has been my experience... i can't remember specifically using a dagger but i've had a whole range of swords, axes, etc that allow me to use my abilities.


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> look in options in DIII - find where is says background FPS. DIII is designed to run slowly when its not the focus... so just up that setting


thanks for the quick reply, that fixed it


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> thanks for the quick reply, that fixed it


that actually works?!









never expected that sort of configuration to be compatible


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> but when i tried to use a dagger.. it wont let me use the primary attack?


I am confused. Are you trying to use the physical melee attack of the dagger or select a signature skill to use as your primary attack?


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am confused. Are you trying to use the physical melee attack of the dagger or select a signature skill to use as your primary attack?


thats what i am confused about... you have the skills which are assigned to the left and right buttons. If you put a dagger there, you can use the skill? (I am only going on the beta for this... i have only played DH on the final)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> thats what i am confused about... you have the skills which are assigned to the left and right buttons. If you put a dagger there, you can use the skill? (I am only going on the beta for this... i have only played DH on the final)


You can assign any skill to both the primary and secondary attacks (right and left click) as long as you have elective mode enabled. You hit S, click on Primary or Secondary, and then pick the skill you want. To take a way a skill, hit S and then drag out the skill from that bottom bar, and then you will be left with the default melee/range attacks for primary/secondary.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> thats what i am confused about... you have the skills which are assigned to the left and right buttons. If you put a dagger there, you can use the skill? (I am only going on the beta for this... i have only played DH on the final)


As a wizard, yes.


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Quote:
> We're in the process of removing the on-use benefits of the Mantra of Healing rune, Boon of Protection. The hotfix change is:
> Amount of damage absorbed is now capped at the amount of healing provided by Mantra of Healing in the first 3 seconds after activation
> 
> We recommend discontinuing its use until the rune is replaced with a new rune and mechanic in a future patch.
> 
> The Boon of Protection rune was approximately ten times over its budget on the benefits it provided, and it was quite simply a mistake on our part to let the rune ship as it was. We don't intend to take these quick and drastic measures often, but considering the severity of the issue, we felt it important to correct it swiftly.
> 
> We're shooting to post a full list of recent hotfixes tomorrow, and will be looking to answer questions once that's live.
> 
> Wait, so you're going to take it out entirely?
> 
> It's essentially being nerfed to the point of obsolescence until we can implement a new rune in its place in a future patch.
> 
> All great and dandy but now the Monk class is dead late game until some unknown time&#8230; Now what?
> 
> We've made a number of class changes (again, intend to post about all of them tomorrow) and we want to monitor how those shake out before we attack any content difficulty changes. Our intent is to get classes a bit more aligned, verify no new issues crop up from these hotfixes, and then considering all the factors we'll look at content. It's not a preferred method of operating, I'd say, but just because the game is so new we don't think quick decisions on overall balance is the right approach when the metagame is still shifting.
> 
> Let me follow up by saying that in general class balance is an ongoing investigation, and by no means do we believe the game is now perfect, but we're also seeing evidence that supports (with a few nerfs to wizard and demon hunter) the monk and barbarian are not as bad off as they seem.
> 
> A large part of the monk and barbarian designs are based on survival models that mimic the concept of the class itself. The idea of a monk is that he survives through being agile and difficult to hit, and his healing and survival scales particularly well by focusing on mitigation stats like dodge, resists, and armor. The concept of the barb is that he survives through a huge health pool, and healing himself through damage (%life on hit stats), which is potentially a bit obvious with all the life return skills but can't be overstated.
> 
> The game is young, there were some skills that threw things out of whack, and we expect the landscape to settle out a bit more evenly. Or at least change again so we can continue to monitor the impact. Maybe we're wrong, maybe there's no current chance for monk or barbarian to compete with ranged, but our current suspicion is that's incorrect and until we know for sure we're not going to turn any dials.


blizzard please don't screw this up...barbs definitely need fixing not sure how I feel about a wizard/DH nerf this early into the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nerf to wizards already? EFF OFF Blizzard!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> blizzard please don't screw this up...barbs definitely need fixing not sure how I feel about a wizard/DH nerf this early into the game.


LMAO, i knew way ahead of time that Barbs are over powered to almost invincible with all those skills add/ons

same goes with Monk

there are other skills in DH that can also be stacked and practically become invincible as well.

so, enjoy the game while you can, as Blizzard will keep nerfing more and more skills / classes as whiners complains more and more to them about such and such class or skill being unfair


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> I have a question not so much about the game but triple monitor setup in the game.
> I have it set to full screen window, a 6870 is running my primary monitor 24" that the game is on, my other 2 20.5" monitors are being powered by a GTX460.
> when I click on them to do something with the game up and running the frame rate drops like a rock..as in under 10 fps.
> is this just a full screen window deal? I couldn't see how it's the graphics card since 1 GPU is being used on the primary monitor.
> thanks for any help
> Chad


You need to go into setting and set your background FPS to 60 if you want to maintain your fps while browsing. The default setting is 10 fps (in attempt to reduce resource use if someone where to alt-tab.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that actually works?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never expected that sort of configuration to be compatible


I believe they only have D3 on the main monitor, while having a webpage, or video up on the others.


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys.

Thinking of buying the game in the next few days.
Does any one have a guest pass for me so i will be able to check out the game before?
Didn't played any of the Diablo games.

And another question about the RMAH.
Lets say i live in europe and i want to use USD as my currency.
Can i still play on the EU server while trading with the americans (Or everyone else that uses USD)
Assuming i set my country to USA on my battlenet account (I understand i will be able to log in any server i want no matter where i live or where i buy it from, right?)

Thanks.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that actually works?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never expected that sort of configuration to be compatible


From what I gather, he's not running the game across three monitors, rather just a triple setup with the game on the center. Hence the fps dropping to 10 when the game lost focus because of the default background fps limiter.

Anyway, the DH nerf to smoke screen makes me sad, and is going to make solo play a lot more tedious, I think.


----------



## Masked

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825330/Diablo_III_Hotfixes_-_May_Updated_52312-5_23_2012#blog

For those of you that were/are unaware.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Thinking of buying the game in the next few days.
> Does any one have a guest pass for me so i will be able to check out the game before?
> Didn't played any of the Diablo games.
> And another question about the RMAH.
> Lets say i live in europe and i want to use USD as my currency.
> Can i still play on the EU server while trading with the americans (Or everyone else that uses USD)
> Assuming i set my country to USA on my battlenet account (I understand i will be able to log in any server i want no matter where i live or where i buy it from, right?)
> Thanks.


Whatever your home server cluster is, (your physical home address) is where you can trade on the RMAH. You can make characters on any server cluster, but only use the RMAH on your home server.


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*
> 
> From what I gather, he's not running the game across three monitors, rather just a triple setup with the game on the center. Hence the fps dropping to 10 when the game lost focus because of the default background fps limiter.
> Anyway, the DH nerf to smoke screen makes me sad, and is going to make solo play a lot more tedious, I think.


yeah sorry for the confusion 2 GPU's hooked up to 3 monitors non SLI/crossfire running the game on middle primary monitor.


----------



## nycste

I just beat game on normal on my monk and yes most of my gear is from the auction house but i limited myself from upgrading since lv 24 so all my gear is lv 16-24 rares and I beat it EZ MODE while finishing at level 32. Now i start nightmare mode and looking for the increased in difficulty and i did this solo but i tend to duo often with a RL bud.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825330/Diablo_III_Hotfixes_-_May_Updated_52312-5_23_2012#blog
> For those of you that were/are unaware.


i was reading that post and i noticed the initial responses were "well, no fun playing wiz any more, i quit QQ"

i find it ridiculous and had to laugh. quitting because it got more difficult to play? lol.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i was reading that post and i noticed the initial responses were "well, no fun playing wiz any more, i quit QQ"
> i find it ridiculous and had to laugh. quitting because it got more difficult to play? lol.


People claim they don't kite on a wizard too...I was like WHAT? Are you kidding me?

Blizzard, run away and disintegrate...That's like, god's gift to wizards...

What do you mean you don't kite in Inferno? Are you even in INFERNO?

Some of these people are just so sad.

This was a necessary nerf and I, as a wizard, am absolutely fine with it.

If you get hit at all...You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Myrtl

Has anyone experimented with +life on hit items and how it works with aoe skills?

I can't find any information on how a +100hp per hit item, work when you use an aoe skill. Do you gain 100hp per monster hit or is it 100hp every time you activate the skill. Also, how about the monk's skill sweeping wind? Do you gain 100hp per tick or 100hp per monster in its aoe per tick?

If no one knows, I will try to figure it out when I get home







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> People claim they don't kite on a wizard too...I was like WHAT? Are you kidding me?
> Blizzard, run away and disintegrate...That's like, god's gift to wizards...
> What do you mean you don't kite in Inferno? Are you even in INFERNO?
> Some of these people are just so sad.
> This was a necessary nerf and I, as a wizard, am absolutely fine with it.
> If you get hit at all...You're doing it wrong.


I agree. Wizards and ranged always kite and melee always tanks. Has been that way since the beginning. This was an exploit IMHO. Now that they finally publicized their hot fix, me being a kiter ice wizard is still unaffected.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm glad inferno is hard and I hope people have trouble on all classes trying to get through it.

This isn't supposed to be WoW where you can blow through everything and bosses get 5% nerfs for the idiots.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Has anyone experimented with +life on hit items and how it works with aoe skills?
> I can't find any information on how a +100hp per hit item, work when you use an aoe skill. Do you gain 100hp per monster hit or is it 100hp every time you activate the skill. Also, how about the monk's skill sweeping wind? Do you gain 100hp per tick or 100hp per monster in its aoe per tick?
> If no one knows, I will try to figure it out when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


On hit does not seem to work for spell casting. On damage and on kill does however.


----------



## Rickles

I started out as a DH, got to level 27 and said to myself "self, you know when you get into the harder modes you will just kite, and you will kite well, and than things will get boring, self it is time to roll a barb". I now have a 58 barb. Is it hard at times? Yes, but if I wanted it to be easy I would have just kept playing nightmare or normal. This game will lose a drastic ammount of replay value as soon as I can easily defeat champs/rares. Act bosses are a joke, but when you crit for over 60k anything that you can stand still and hit is. I have only came into 1 instance where I literally couldn't kill a group of champions.

Darn you hasted plague vampiric frogs of doom with your tongue attacks. (Act 3 hell and they were right outside the entrance to the quest after the catapults).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I started out as a DH, got to level 27 and said to myself "self, you know when you get into the harder modes you will just kite, and you will kite well, and than things will get boring, self it is time to roll a barb". I now have a 58 barb. Is it hard at times? Yes, but if I wanted it to be easy I would have just kept playing nightmare or normal. This game will lose a drastic ammount of replay value as soon as I can easily defeat champs/rares. Act bosses are a joke, but when you crit for over 60k anything that you can stand still and hit is. I have only came into 1 instance where I literally couldn't kill a group of champions.
> Darn you hasted plague vampiric frogs of doom with your tongue attacks. (Act 3 hell and they were right outside the entrance to the quest after the catapults).


Kiting with wizards takes skill actually, especially considering the much longer cool downs for spells. One wrong move or ill timed lag spike and its GG welcome to heaven for me.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm glad inferno is hard and I hope people have trouble on all classes trying to get through it.


this exactly!

whats the point of having the highest difficulty level being easy?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Kiting with wizards takes skill actually, especially considering the much longer cool downs for spells. One wrong move or ill timed lag spike and its GG welcome to heaven for me.


I cannot tell you how many times rubber banding has killed me, I look at it as another way for Blizz to take gold out of the game.


----------



## waylo88

The framerate issues combined with the horrific pings has really made me start to lose interest in this game. I really want to play, but the game either runs like crap or I get a 300+ ping and just warp all over the place and die. Its starting to get really old.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> On hit does not seem to work for spell casting. On damage and on kill does however.


not sure for Wizards

but for Witch Doctor it works, several times i get those pop up saying 1 hit kill 6 or 1 hit kill 8 comments, just by casting spells on the mobs


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Has anyone experimented with +life on hit items and how it works with aoe skills?
> I can't find any information on how a +100hp per hit item, work when you use an aoe skill. Do you gain 100hp per monster hit or is it 100hp every time you activate the skill. Also, how about the monk's skill sweeping wind? Do you gain 100hp per tick or 100hp per monster in its aoe per tick?
> If no one knows, I will try to figure it out when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


doesn't apply for Spells that for sure

AOE skills from Wizard doesn't gain anything with it

only seems to work for physical contacts hits


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> not sure for Wizards
> but for Witch Doctor it works, several times i get those pop up saying 1 hit kill 6 or 1 hit kill 8 comments, just by casting spells on the mobs


It's ok, I was talking about +life per hit for monk skills like crippling wave and sweeping wind and how it works with those skills. I failed to clarify that initially.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The framerate issues combined with the horrific pings has really made me start to lose interest in this game. I really want to play, but the game either runs like crap or I get a 300+ ping and just warp all over the place and die. Its starting to get really old.


Interesting, it's been running like a dream for me. The only thing I've noticed is since they did maintenance last friday or something my latency has been abnormally high. Around launch I was 50-125ms now it hovers around 150-300. Overall, I rarely notice it.


----------



## rctrucker

As referring to http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5825330/Diablo_III_Hotfixes_-_May_Updated_52312-5_23_2012#blog

The wizards needed a change to that ability, but the change they made still makes it quite easy to be one shot. The build of HP regen and Force Armor, was pretty broken. But even at 40-60k hp, you still get one shot in inferno because there are plenty of mobs that hit harder than that.

Blizzard can't expect you to go through the game with out being hit at all. Not when they give skills that prevents you from kiting them. I would be ok with the fix if you STILL didn't have to use the spell to survive. There should be more than one armor you can use and still be viable.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> The framerate issues combined with the horrific pings has really made me start to lose interest in this game. I really want to play, but the game either runs like crap or I get a 300+ ping and just warp all over the place and die. Its starting to get really old.


un-check anti-aliasing. I know your compy should be able to handle it, I know mine should too. but unclicking it stopped all frame rate issues for me. I had a lot of micro stutter, was driving me nuts.

as for the jumping around, I found that pausing (hitting escape) then unpausing, makes it happen for me every time. I have just learned to ignore it. but I'm on wireless.

edit: I also have v sync on and frame rate limited to 60.


----------



## Norlig

Auction House is currently unavailable.

Any1 know why?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Auction House is currently unavailable.
> Any1 know why?


It's down.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Auction House is currently unavailable.
> Any1 know why?


Because Blizzard is a bunch of idiots who can't figure out how run an auction house, even though they have previous experience doing it on WoW.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> un-check anti-aliasing. I know your compy should be able to handle it, I know mine should too. but unclicking it stopped all frame rate issues for me. I had a lot of micro stutter, was driving me nuts.
> as for the jumping around, I found that pausing (hitting escape) then unpausing, makes it happen for me every time. I have just learned to ignore it. but I'm on wireless.
> edit: I also have v sync on and frame rate limited to 60.


I've tried numerous "fixes" (new drivers, no AA, all settings on low, vsync on, vsync off, windowed mode, fullscreen windowed, processor affinity, process priority, removing the overclock on my processor, etc...) and nothing works. Setting my affinity helped a little, but it still runs terribly.

Its mind blowing that this game was in development for years, yet it runs like trash. Its not just a few people having issues either, there are forums flooded all over the internet with people saying the game runs like ass for them and Blizzard has yet to even acknowledge there is a problem. The worst part is, I could learn to live with it, but when you combine that with the ridiculous latency, its impossible to do anything without dying over and over again. Like I said, totally unacceptable.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Because Blizzard is a bunch of idiots who can't figure out how run an auction house, even though they have previous experience doing it on WoW.


I don't think blizzard has ever run one auction house for over 6 million people.


----------



## mr. biggums

kind of thankful its being looked into, i haven't been able to sell or buy anything with it for 2 days kept getting various errors.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Because Blizzard is a bunch of idiots who can't figure out how run an auction house, even though they have previous experience doing it on WoW.


In their defense, each WoW AH was based on that individual server.... there are MILLIONS on players in North America alone using it all day. I am also frustrated with it being down, but I understand there is a massive load they haven't dealt with before.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've tried numerous "fixes" (new drivers, no AA, all settings on low, vsync on, vsync off, windowed mode, fullscreen windowed, processor affinity, process priority, removing the overclock on my processor, etc...) and nothing works. Setting my affinity helped a little, but it still runs terribly.
> Its mind blowing that this game was in development for years, yet it runs like trash. Its not just a few people having issues either, there are forums flooded all over the internet with people saying the game runs like ass for them and Blizzard has yet to even acknowledge there is a problem. The worst part is, I could learn to live with it, but when you combine that with the ridiculous latency, its impossible to do anything without dying over and over again. Like I said, totally unacceptable.


o ok.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've tried numerous "fixes" (new drivers, no AA, all settings on low, vsync on, vsync off, windowed mode, fullscreen windowed, processor affinity, process priority, removing the overclock on my processor, etc...) and nothing works. Setting my affinity helped a little, but it still runs terribly.
> Its mind blowing that this game was in development for years, yet it runs like trash. Its not just a few people having issues either, there are forums flooded all over the internet with people saying the game runs like ass for them and Blizzard has yet to even acknowledge there is a problem. The worst part is, I could learn to live with it, but when you combine that with the ridiculous latency, its impossible to do anything without dying over and over again. Like I said, totally unacceptable.


You do realize that support is largely a Nvidia issue and not a Blizzard issue, right?

Nvidia dropped the ball for Rage, SWTOR, more recently GW2 and now D3.

You're blaming the wrong company.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I don't think blizzard has ever run *four* auction house for over 6 million people.


Isn't there an AH for each region?


----------



## S.M.

Wizards are now completely useless.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Wizards are now completely useless.


Only stupid ones.

(Inferno Wizard talking)


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've tried numerous "fixes" (new drivers, no AA, all settings on low, vsync on, vsync off, windowed mode, fullscreen windowed, processor affinity, process priority, removing the overclock on my processor, etc...) and nothing works. Setting my affinity helped a little, but it still runs terribly.
> Its mind blowing that this game was in development for years, yet it runs like trash. Its not just a few people having issues either, there are forums flooded all over the internet with people saying the game runs like ass for them and Blizzard has yet to even acknowledge there is a problem. The worst part is, I could learn to live with it, but when you combine that with the ridiculous latency, its impossible to do anything without dying over and over again. Like I said, totally unacceptable.


My computer plays it smooth as butter with everything laxed out, even in crazy intense fights / massive monsters / affects on my sig rig. (x38 chipset, q9650 @ 3.2 Ghz, 4 GB DDR2 ram, 7970 graphics (stock atm).


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Wizards are now completely useless.


Correction, that 5k HP build / combination of abilities is now useless...

There are countless more viable specs...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Correction, that 5k HP build / combination of abilities is now useless...
> There are countless more viable specs...


I wouldn't go as far to say countless... But there is, arcane kiting, frost kitting, and... I think that's it...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Wizards are now completely useless.


Only for idiots or people who have to depend on exploits to play the game. A wimpy spell caster is not suppose to tank better than melee characters. It is as simple as that. My wizard still kites fine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I wouldn't go as far to say countless... But there is, arcane kiting, frost kitting, and... I think that's it...


Lightning and Fire Wizards are always options. You can also have Time Bubble Disintegrate or Time Bubble Meteor. You can also play a Vit/Melee wizard as well if you are feeling brave.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> My computer plays it smooth as butter with everything laxed out, even in crazy intense fights / massive monsters / affects on my sig rig. (x38 chipset, q9650 @ 3.2 Ghz, 4 GB DDR2 ram, 7970 graphics (stock atm).


Cool.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lightning and Fire Wizards are always options. You can also have Time Bubble Disintegrate or Time Bubble Meteor. You can also play a Vit/Melee wizard as well if you are feeling brave.


I don't think I have seen anyone brave enough to bring melee wizard into inferno. The other two options could work... But I don't see why you would make things harder for your self


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've tried numerous "fixes" (new drivers, no AA, all settings on low, vsync on, vsync off, windowed mode, fullscreen windowed, processor affinity, process priority, removing the overclock on my processor, etc...) and nothing works. Setting my affinity helped a little, but it still runs terribly.
> Its mind blowing that this game was in development for years, yet it runs like trash. Its not just a few people having issues either, there are forums flooded all over the internet with people saying the game runs like ass for them and Blizzard has yet to even acknowledge there is a problem. The worst part is, I could learn to live with it, but when you combine that with the ridiculous latency, its impossible to do anything without dying over and over again. Like I said, totally unacceptable.


Dude. it's your card

I'm running it on 6 screen with AA, and everything maxed on 5760x2160, and it's smooth like butter

check make sure your ping bar is not red or yellow

even when it shows green check to make sure it's below 250ms


----------



## nerdybeat

I have a 60 Wizard currently almost done in act1 Inferno, and I will be honest - I didn't even notice the force armor nerf hot fix. I was in the middle of re-gearing at 60 and was looking for hp regen, but I wasn't ready to sacrifice vit. I ended up with still having ~33k HP, 19k damage, and about 900 hp/sec regen with my follower out. With a well rounded build/itemization, I am still able to use blizz/poison hydra to effectively kite and kill all elite mobs I have run into in Act 1. I think that the Wizard players who were OK with 10k HP on inferno relying on ONE incredily OP armor to play the game were bound to be angered by a nerf. It was coming, there was no question.

I don't have any hard evidence to say that it is still a "viable" inferno skill slot, however I am still enjoying my pre-hotfix build and didn't notice any crazy changes with having over 30k HP.


----------



## kettlecorn

Can someone answer this question please? D3 is my first diablo game so maybe I don't know the answer to a simple question but..
its about quests in Resume Game versus the quests/progress in Public games.

I beat Act II yesterday in Nightmare mode with a party of 4 and went up to the 3rd quest or so in Act III. We raised the catapults or whatever and got to the battlefield. I left and later on I opened up Diablo III to continue and under "Public games" the farthest I can join is about 3 quests BEFORE the end of Act II. It doesn't show any quest from Act III, which I clearly beat up to from before. Now if I go into "change quest" or "Resume game", it will start in Act III where I left off but that means I'm soloing.

Why is the Act/quest under Public Games different than what my progress is?


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kettlecorn*
> 
> Can someone answer this question please? D3 is my first diablo game so maybe I don't know the answer to a simple question but..
> its about quests in Resume Game versus the quests/progress in Public games.
> I beat Act II yesterday in Nightmare mode with a party of 4 and went up to the 3rd quest or so in Act III. We raised the catapults or whatever and got to the battlefield. I left and later on I opened up Diablo III to continue and under "Public games" the farthest I can join is about 3 quests BEFORE the end of Act II. It doesn't show any quest from Act III, which I clearly beat up to from before. Now if I go into "change quest" or "Resume game", it will start in Act III where I left off but that means I'm soloing.
> Why is the Act/quest under Public Games different than what my progress is?


I have the exact same problem... it's very annoying. You can always start solo and open the game to the public.

Also, can someone plx post the hotfix changes? My work blocks all gaming sites.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I have the exact same problem... it's very annoying. You can always start solo and open the game to the public.
> Also, can someone plx post the hotfix changes? My work blocks all gaming sites.


Diablo III Hotfixes - May (Updated 5/23/12)
by Lylirra May 23, 2012 9:49 AM PDT
510
Diablo III Hotfixes - May (Updated 5/23/12)

Below you'll find a list of hotfixes which address various gameplay and service issues affecting Diablo III. Hotfixes are updates we make on our end without requiring you to download a new patch. Some of the hotfixes below will go live the moment they are implemented, while others may require your realm to be restarted to go into effect. Please keep in mind that some issues cannot be addressed without a client-side patch update. We will continue to update this thread in the days ahead as additional hotfixes are applied.

Spoiler Warning: If you have not yet completed Diablo III on Normal, some hotfixes described in this list may include spoilers.

// May 22 //

General

Players will now receive an error message when attempting to remove a gem from an item with no sockets (rather than disconnecting)
Players will now properly have their casting interrupted when attacked while performing resurrect on a fallen group member
Resolved over 30 game and service crashes affecting players

Classes

Demon Hunter
Active Skills
Smoke Screen
Duration reduced from 2 seconds to 1 second (tooltip will still show 2 seconds)
Skill Rune - Lingering Fog
Now increases the duration of Smoke Screen to 1.5 seconds (tooltip will still show 3 seconds)
Monk
Active Skills
Fists of Thunder
Skill Rune - Quickening
Fixed an issue that was causing spirit regeneration to incorrectly trigger off critical hits from other sources, such as Sweeping Wind
Mantra of Healing
Mantra of Healing will now correctly provide only two times the base healing effect for the first 3 seconds after activation, down from four times the base healing effect (tooltip will still show the old value)
Skill Rune - Boon of Protection
A maximum absorption amount has been set to 1000 Life. This skill will be redesigned in an upcoming patch.

Wizard
Active Skills
Arcane Torrent
Skill Rune - Cascade
Fixed an issue that was causing Arcane Torrent to fire 3 new missiles per kill instead of only 1 new missile per kill
Number of new missiles generated from this rune will now cap at 10 missiles
Energy Armor
Skill Rune - Force Armor
Amount of damage absorbed from a single attack will now cap at 100% of a player's maximum Life

Items

The rare chest in the Town Cellar in Alcanus will now only spawn 50% of the time, down from 100%
Players can no longer dual-wield two-handed weapons

// May 18 //

Classes

Monk
Active Skills
Serenity
Skill Rune - Tranquility
Duration of immunity granted to nearby allies from crowd control effects reduced from 2 seconds to 1 second

Encounters

Players will no longer remain invulnerable to attacks after defeating Diablo.
Players can no longer become stuck during Diablo's Shadow Grab ability if a player blinds Diablo while Shadow Grab is being cast.

Items

Equipping a shield on a follower as a demon hunter will no longer disconnect you from the game.

Quests

Act I
Players can now always interact with Karyna during the quest and quest step "Trailing the Coven : Talk to Karyna" when they resume from a save.
Act II
The Enchantress will now always appear during the quest and quest step "Shadows in the Desert : Disrupt the Hidden Conclave."
Act IV
Tyrael will now always be present for the in-game cutscene during the quest and quest step "Prime Evil : Climb to the Pinnacle of Heaven in the Silver Spire."


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I have the exact same problem... it's very annoying. You can always start solo and open the game to the public.
> Also, can someone plx post the hotfix changes? My work blocks all gaming sites.


Here they are!


Spoiler: May 22



// May 22 //
General
Players will now receive an error message when attempting to remove a gem from an item with no sockets (rather than disconnecting)
Players will now properly have their casting interrupted when attacked while performing resurrect on a fallen group member
Resolved over 30 game and service crashes affecting players
Classes
Demon Hunter
Active Skills
Smoke Screen
Duration reduced from 2 seconds to 1 second (tooltip will still show 2 seconds)
Skill Rune - Lingering Fog
Now increases the duration of Smoke Screen to 1.5 seconds (tooltip will still show 3 seconds)
Monk
Active Skills
Fists of Thunder
Skill Rune - Quickening
Fixed an issue that was causing spirit regeneration to incorrectly trigger off critical hits from other sources, such as Sweeping Wind
Mantra of Healing
Mantra of Healing will now correctly provide only two times the base healing effect for the first 3 seconds after activation, down from four times the base healing effect (tooltip will still show the old value)
Skill Rune - Boon of Protection
A maximum absorption amount has been set to 1000 Life. This skill will be redesigned in an upcoming patch.
Wizard
Active Skills
Arcane Torrent
Skill Rune - Cascade
Fixed an issue that was causing Arcane Torrent to fire 3 new missiles per kill instead of only 1 new missile per kill
Number of new missiles generated from this rune will now cap at 10 missiles
Energy Armor
Skill Rune - Force Armor
Amount of damage absorbed from a single attack will now cap at 100% of a player's maximum Life
Items
The rare chest in the Town Cellar in Alcanus will now only spawn 50% of the time, down from 100%
Players can no longer dual-wield two-handed weapons





Spoiler: May 18



// May 18 //
Classes
Monk
Active Skills
Serenity
Skill Rune - Tranquility
Duration of immunity granted to nearby allies from crowd control effects reduced from 2 seconds to 1 second
Encounters
Players will no longer remain invulnerable to attacks after defeating Diablo.
Players can no longer become stuck during Diablo's Shadow Grab ability if a player blinds Diablo while Shadow Grab is being cast.
Items
Equipping a shield on a follower as a demon hunter will no longer disconnect you from the game.
Quests
Act I
Players can now always interact with Karyna during the quest and quest step "Trailing the Coven : Talk to Karyna" when they resume from a save.
Act II
The Enchantress will now always appear during the quest and quest step "Shadows in the Desert : Disrupt the Hidden Conclave."
Act IV
Tyrael will now always be present for the in-game cutscene during the quest and quest step "Prime Evil : Climb to the Pinnacle of Heaven in the Silver Spire."


----------



## nerdybeat

LOL 3 people posted the Hotfix changes, so EDIT** to prevent walls of text


----------



## kettlecorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I have the exact same problem... it's very annoying. You can always start solo and open the game to the public.
> Also, can someone plx post the hotfix changes? My work blocks all gaming sites.


Hey I think I found the answer. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5151716493

Apparently the Public/Co-op games are restricted based on levels. But I don't see the reason why since you can open your game to Public anyway. I was able to play co-op in Act III when I partied with others and I was invited or we progressed together. But once you leave you have to get invited back if you're not the appropriate level I guess. In Act 3, we were getting murdered lol.


----------



## sammkv

I heard the real fun starts in Act 2 Inferno


----------



## Onex

does anyone have their graphics card crash on them while gaming?


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I heard the real fun starts in Act 2 Inferno


If by fun you mean the entire game depends on the RNG of elite mob abilities. If I see a pack of move fast, teleport, invulnerable minions, walling I don't even bother. I just reroll the act and hope for something better.

I'm a DH, and after the SS nerf I can no longer complete inferno act2 on solo. I'm pissed, not because they nerfed an extremely cheesy build but because they provided no other alternative to make things manageable again.


----------



## B-rock

After getting to 60 on my WD I found their survivability pretty terrible to be honest, this is speaking from my experience in Hell. I pretty much had to make my pets tank otherwise I die in about 3-4 hits easily. I had about 17k hp at the time. I put all my passives into my pets so 20% less damage for me and my pets, also 4 zombie dogs and 20% more health for them and my gargantuan. At times I would run wall of zombies, that other aoe slow, and spirit walk and pretty much only using firebomb and poison darts.

The thing that sucks is that if there was any aoe like desecration, plagued, etc... or things like firechains my pets would always go down super fast and not stand a chance, my gargantuan did fine against 1 champion but any more would cause problems. From there I would focus on trying to kite with my aoe slow or wall of zombies but it just wasn't enough. I wasn't able to burn down champions fast enough (I had 7k-8k damage @ 55). I would always have soul harvest up so I was able to get a big heal if I got surrounded, it also added a nice damage buff which is also very needed. But even with a 20% reduced damage to myself and my pets we all died equally as fast if 2 mobs get on me I'd be dead in 3 seconds if that. The kiting is just pretty bad for WD's, I feel that they need to make that aoe slow bigger or give the pets (mostly dogs) increased protection, bosses with any aoe would annihilate my dogs and sometimes gargantuan and I'm left to myself.

Overall I had fun with my WD but when I got to hell everything changed, I enjoyed him less and less. This is just my 2 cents on the WD, I have started my Barb and I'm in Nightmare at 38 and so far it's been stupid easy. They have crazy survivability so far, I started nightmare @ 25 (minimum level for nightmare) and it was giving me the challenge that I actually needed, now that my levels are catching up I'm getting a lot more "zombie mode" playing my barb in act 3. Running a very tanky barb and I can kills things relatively fast, I may end up using my Barb more when he hits Inferno.

TL;DR Witch Doctor survivability stinks and needs a buff somewhere for that (if you haven't played WD in hell don't bother responding).


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LMAO, i knew way ahead of time that Barbs are over powered to almost invincible with all those skills add/ons
> same goes with Monk
> there are other skills in DH that can also be stacked and practically become invincible as well.
> so, enjoy the game while you can, as Blizzard will keep nerfing more and more skills / classes as whiners complains more and more to them about such and such class or skill being unfair


By "Barbs are over powered" you mean the weakest class in the game, right? I'm in A3 hell with decent gear and I've got no choice but to stick with defense abilities that raise my defenses, stun the enemy, and give me HP/HP regen. All 3 of my passives are defensive as well. I've heard from a lot of different places that the barb is nearly useless in inferno, especially solo.

Ranged classes can kite a LOT better than melee classes and don't have to worry about packs that have things like molten and fire chains. It's not that fun and certainly not OP when you're nearly dead by the time you start attacking mobs.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> TL;DR Witch Doctor survivability stinks and needs a buff somewhere for that


jw whats your opinion on these builds? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5235396987


there's also an infinite spirit walk build which sounds interesting: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149540350


----------



## nycste

That video made it look easier then a monk auto attacking lol


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> How easy is it to change your account info? I don't want to use my real name or date of birth unless necessary, so I'm going to use fake info, then change it later if I can.


Anyone?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone?


I just checked and there are options at the Battle.net website to change your address and BattleTag but not your real name. People will not see your real name unless you give them your email address to add you as a friend. I can verify this because I've got people on my friends list that just display their BattleTag and other people that I know in real life that display their first and last names. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> does anyone have their graphics card crash on them while gaming?


it's either driver issue, or over heating issue

on my rig i had a mix of temp and OC-ing issue

should be fixed now


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone?


No, no easy way to change your real name on your account.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> I just checked and there are options at the Battle.net website to change your address and BattleTag but not your real name. People will not see your real name unless you give them your email address to add you as a friend. I can verify this because I've got people on my friends list that just display their BattleTag and other people that I know in real life that display their first and last names. Hope this helps you out.


Hmm...







Any reason why I would want to use my real name and/or birthdate? I'm 99% sure i won't be using money in the auction house. And I buy games wherever they are cheapest.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> does anyone have their graphics card crash on them while gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> it's either driver issue, or over heating issue
> 
> on my rig i had a mix of temp and OC-ing issue
> 
> should be fixed now
Click to expand...

No heating issue that I know of since I run my computer outside of the case now, im not sure about Ocing I brought everything back to stock, and updated Catalyst.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why I would want to use my real name and/or birthdate? I'm 99% sure i won't be using money in the auction house. And I buy games wherever they are cheapest.


It probably doesn't matter but I dunno if there would be a problem with your info not matching your Paypal if you plan on using the RMAH.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> It probably doesn't matter but I dunno if there would be a problem with your info not matching your Paypal if you plan on using the RMAH.


It looks like you can change you info, but it may take up to 30 days just for them to respond











Spoiler: Section of Privacy Policy where I found the above info







I'll be using fake info then. However, you need to know what the First and Last name of your account is for password reset. Anyone know what other info I need to remember, such as birthdate? It looks like I wont be able to use random info, or I'll have to write it down.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> This is just my 2 cents on the WD, I have started my Barb and I'm in Nightmare at 38 and so far it's been stupid easy. They have crazy survivability so far, I started nightmare @ 25 (minimum level for nightmare) and it was giving me the challenge that I actually needed, now that my levels are catching up I'm getting a lot more "zombie mode" playing my barb in act 3. Running a very tanky barb and I can kills things relatively fast, I may end up using my Barb more when he hits Inferno.
> TL;DR Witch Doctor survivability stinks and needs a buff somewhere for that (if you haven't played WD in hell don't bother responding).


My experience with the barb in hell is the same as your WD in hell. Act 1, 2 is a breeze but your "fun" will soon fade away







. Currently I'm working on a range character so I can farm some good gear for the barb.

200K hp and 50% life leech would be nice


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> It looks like you can change you info, but it may take up to 30 days just for them to respond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Section of Privacy Policy where I found the above info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be using fake info then. However, you need to know what the First and Last name of your account is for password reset. Anyone know what other info I need to remember, such as birthdate? It looks like I wont be able to use random info, or I'll have to write it down.


why dont you want to use your real name? take off the tinfoil hat.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> why dont you want to use your real name? take off the tinfoil hat.


If I don't need to, then why would I?


----------



## Nixuz

Ghuuuuuuuh....
I really like this game, and have tons of fun with it when I CAN play.
But Blizzards servers are really pissing me off.
Yesterday and today, I get kicked for connection every 10 minutes or so.
During the weekend the game was just fine.
I understand all games have teething problems, and an online only game, more so, but after paying $60 and only occasionally getting to play solo, and after a WEEK of updates and server problems...
It's starting to frustrate me a bit.
Oh, and now not only is the RMAH not up, but the entire AH is down.
And people are reporting paying 500k+ for items, then never getting the item or their gold back.
And public games are possibly being hacked.
10+ years and THIS is what we get?
I won't play on public games now.
My friends are starting to stop playing because of server issues.
I can't play solo for more that 10 minutes at a time, which means I have to run through the same areas over and over because they reset.
Oh yeah, getting hardlocks every 4 or so times I disconnect. Why?
No damn idea, and it's only doing it with D3.
Oh yeah, sometimes it just jumps to the desktop while the game is still playing.
Wheee!

I want to love this game SO MUCH, as the game itself is great fun.
But some issues need resolving SOON.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Ghuuuuuuuh....
> I really like this game, and have tons of fun with it when I CAN play.
> But Blizzards servers are really pissing me off.
> Yesterday and today, I get kicked for connection every 10 minutes or so.
> During the weekend the game was just fine.
> I understand all games have teething problems, and an online only game, more so, but after paying $60 and only occasionally getting to play solo, and after a WEEK of updates and server problems...
> It's starting to frustrate me a bit.
> Oh, and now not only is the RMAH not up, but the entire AH is down.
> And people are reporting paying 500k+ for items, then never getting the item or their gold back.
> And public games are possibly being hacked.
> 10+ years and THIS is what we get?
> I won't play on public games now.
> My friends are starting to stop playing because of server issues.
> I can't play solo for more that 10 minutes at a time, which means I have to run through the same areas over and over because they reset.
> Oh yeah, getting hardlocks every 4 or so times I disconnect. Why?
> No damn idea, and it's only doing it with D3.
> I want to love this game SO MUCH, as the game itself is great fun.
> But some issues need resolving SOON.
> Just my 2 cents.


I actually haven't had any issues with the servers since the day after release and it was known before launch that the RMAH wouldn't be available right away. Seriously, no issues since day 2.


----------



## -SE7EN-

anybody wanna add me feel free: SE7EN #1236. hopefully getting ready to hit Hell with a Witchdoctor soon as I can defeat Diablo.


----------



## calavera

Man......smoke screen got nerfed hard it's almost useless now. With extended time it only does 1.5 seconds. Getting away from inferno champion mobs is impossible. You run away with smoke screen, they stop following for a second only to start chasing you again. If they have teleport or faster speed mod it's game over. BAH


----------



## Sainesk

is it just me or is Belial the hardest boss - at least his second form. The little green vortexes seem unpredictable and really own me fast on higher difficulties...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is it just me or is Belial the hardest boss - at least his second form. The little green vortexes seem unpredictable and really own me fast on higher difficulties...


I have a spell called ignore pain which reduces damage by 65% for I think 7 seconds and I use it just for that part. With that Belial is easy for me on hell.


----------



## SirWaWa

is the diablo 3 nvidia profile working?
using 301.42
did I add it properly?
anyone getting AA and AO to work?


----------



## ThumperSD

What does strength do for the Demon Hunter? Does it offer more protection from attacks?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> What does strength do for the Demon Hunter? Does it offer more protection from attacks?


FOR ALL CLASSES

STR = ARMOR = BARB
DEX = DODGE = MONK + HUNTER
INT = RESIST = WIZ + Doctor
VIT = HEALTH = EVERYONE

Each class then has their fav stat


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> FOR ALL CLASSES
> STR = ARMOR = BARB
> DEX = DODGE = MONK + HUNTER
> INT = RESIST = WIZ + Doctor
> VIT = HEALTH = EVERYONE
> Each class then has their fav stat


do you have a source on this? i don't think my int is helping much with my resists. (i'm a wiz)


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> do you have a source on this? i don't think my int is helping much with my resists. (i'm a wiz)


pure observation is enough to confirm this


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> do you have a source on this? i don't think my int is helping much with my resists. (i'm a wiz)


the in game menu, not sure if show advanced tooltips helps with that or not but i have it enabled in options


----------



## nycste

I can also confirm with no lifesteal items equipped a monks "sweeping winds" ability does proc off + hit on life items

i do not know if lifesteal works with this can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> the in game menu, not sure if show advanced tooltips helps with that or not but i have it enabled in options


kk thx i guess i'll need to pay attention next time i read that.







i'm currently sitting on 1100 int and i think my resists are only about 80? need to figure out what is happening.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Hell isn't even hard I solod it with my barb now the problem is inferno act 2 and im not talking about act 1 which I also solod.


I can't do ANYTHING in act 1 inferno, and I got 4500 armor 54k HP, and 14k DPS. I can't down a single elite group of any combination. The absolute best I was able to do was pop ignore pain and wrath of the berserker and take 1 or 2 out before they killed me, and my DPS with wrath up is almost 40k. The same barb does hell mode just fine. If you soloed inferno, I'd like to know what the hell you did because I felt like my gear should be fine for doing act one and taking down some elite mobs. And apparently its not even close. Do I need 80k health, 7k armor and 60+% resists? I got basically no means to get gear that good, I'm stuck grinding hell mode which drops level 59 max gear, which isn't good enough to get me those stats. Any good gear that I would need is in the 500k-1m + range, and I have no way to make that kind of chow without getting super lucky on a drop. I spend 1.2m which is a pool that I saved up since nightmare to buy myself an 814 damage 1h axe with 140 VIT, 68 STR, 2.5% life drain and slotted. And I absolutely cannot afford to spend that much on every piece of gear in my inventory, it would take me 3-4 months. I refuse to be a PUG in a public game also. Another problem is if I go full defense I can't kill anything, so I more or less went hybrid tank/attack. I tried switching passives and skills and it actually got me worse results than with what I had originally. I was never actually able to make a "full" tank work, and I never had the gear for it nor the means to acquire the crazy gear needed to actually pull it off. And yeah I saw the youtube barbarian with 850+ resists and 60k health. It makes me wonder how people actually got a full set of gear like that already within the first week of the game being out. I think they are buying millions of gold from chinese gold farmers and just buying up the most expensive stuff in the AH.


----------



## Ghooble

To the few that are complaining about Barbs in Hell, if it's so hard then why is my friend Brandon not having any troubles soloing on his? He hasn't had a single complaint that he has brought up.

I'm not calling you people bad or anything I'm just wondering why he isn't having any trouble yet all of you are.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> To the few that are complaining about Barbs in Hell, if it's so hard then why is my friend Brandon not having any troubles soloing on his? He hasn't had a single complaint that he has brought up.
> I'm not calling you people bad or anything I'm just wondering why he isn't having any trouble yet all of you are.


Hell is doable, try inferno. You can have a barb that kicks *** and takes names in hell mode, but gets raped like a school girl in prison in inferno. Its 2 completely different worlds. Its an even bigger gap than Nightmare => hell or normal => Nightmare.


----------



## nycste

i just died for the first time in poison from a crazy big tree dropping poison everywhere! ahh lv 35 monk on nightmare


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Hell is doable, try inferno. You can have a barb that kicks *** and takes names in hell mode, but gets raped like a school girl in prison in inferno. Its 2 completely different worlds. Its an even bigger gap than Nightmare => hell or normal => Nightmare.


I know Inferno is a huge jump but they're complaining about Hell..


----------



## sugiik

>.<
my barb currenttly at nightmare, at early nightmare, i played like chick,


----------



## Gunslash

well woke up this morning and found my account to be cleaned out. all i have now is a few potions left, the things I had up on auction and some crap sword..

Way to go Blizzard, excellent security!


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslash*
> 
> well woke up this morning and found my account to be cleaned out. all i have now is a few potions left, the things I had up on auction and some crap sword..
> Way to go Blizzard, excellent security!


wow i def wont be joining a public game.


----------



## Mach 5

Right, so im contemplating buying this either today or tomorrow - but first I need to know a few things:

1. Are there still horrific server issues?

If so, are these specific to certain regions, such as the US or EU, or are they the same across the bar?

2. Ive read about peoples accounts being hacked and cleaned out, but mixed reports of how its done - can anyone give me a brief explanation of how to avoid this?

3. Is there a cheaper digital download option anywhere other than the blizzard store? Did those of you with hard copies still end up having to download large files before being able to play (like most hard copies of games these days, is the disc basically just a download client?)

Cheers guys


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Right, so im contemplating buying this either today or tomorrow - but first I need to know a few things:
> 1. Are there still horrific server issues?
> If so, are these specific to certain regions, such as the US or EU, or are they the same across the bar?
> 2. Ive read about peoples accounts being hacked and cleaned out, but mixed reports of how its done - can anyone give me a brief explanation of how to avoid this?
> 3. Is there a cheaper digital download option anywhere other than the blizzard store? Did those of you with hard copies still end up having to download large files before being able to play (like most hard copies of games these days, is the disc basically just a download client?)
> Cheers guys


1) No...But, there never really were in the first place.

2) Don't join public games atm and don't be an idiot...Ie. key loggers, viruses and phishing.

3) No. The game costs what it costs...I don't think MSRP is due to drop for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> What does strength do for the Demon Hunter? Does it offer more protection from attacks?


I am pretty sure strength goes directly to armor for everyone, and the barb gets +dmg too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 1) No...But, there never really were in the first place.
> 2) Don't join public games atm and don't be an idiot...Ie. key loggers, viruses and phishing.
> 3) No. The game costs what it costs...I don't think MSRP is due to drop for 3-4 *years*.


Fixed







.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Indeed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I can't do ANYTHING in act 1 inferno, and I got 4500 armor 54k HP, and 14k DPS. I can't down a single elite group of any combination. The absolute best I was able to do was pop ignore pain and wrath of the berserker and take 1 or 2 out before they killed me, and my DPS with wrath up is almost 40k. The same barb does hell mode just fine. If you soloed inferno, I'd like to know what the hell you did because I felt like my gear should be fine for doing act one and taking down some elite mobs. And apparently its not even close. Do I need 80k health, 7k armor and 60+% resists? I got basically no means to get gear that good, I'm stuck grinding hell mode which drops level 59 max gear, which isn't good enough to get me those stats. Any good gear that I would need is in the 500k-1m + range, and I have no way to make that kind of chow without getting super lucky on a drop. I spend 1.2m which is a pool that I saved up since nightmare to buy myself an 814 damage 1h axe with 140 VIT, 68 STR, 2.5% life drain and slotted. And I absolutely cannot afford to spend that much on every piece of gear in my inventory, it would take me 3-4 months. I refuse to be a PUG in a public game also. Another problem is if I go full defense I can't kill anything, so I more or less went hybrid tank/attack. I tried switching passives and skills and it actually got me worse results than with what I had originally. I was never actually able to make a "full" tank work, and I never had the gear for it nor the means to acquire the crazy gear needed to actually pull it off. And yeah I saw the youtube barbarian with 850+ resists and 60k health. It makes me wonder how people actually got a full set of gear like that already within the first week of the game being out. I think they are buying millions of gold from chinese gold farmers and just buying up the most expensive stuff in the AH.


Barbs as of now cannot survive inferno with the way it is setup. You HAVE to kite. This is why there are so many DH and Wizards. There is simply no other way due to how obnoxiously OP the mobs are. In truth however, Inferno mode is not really intended for you to solo, but to fight in a group. Blizzard had the devs make Inferno as hard as they felt was justified and then doubled the difficulty. Don't think that Normal -> Nightmare or Nightmare -> Hell resembles in any way shape or form, Hell -> Inferno.


----------



## Murlocke

I got to Inferno about 2 days after launch on my Barb. Still in Act 2. It's brutally hard and requires a crap ton of farming. I got around 140 hours logged already.

At this point, I can now Faceroll Act 1 without trying, but Act 2 is still very very very hard. I'm about 8/10th through it. For comparison, I can kill Diablo in hell in about 40 seconds at this point. Butcher in Inferno takes about 1 minute. No potions, needed anymore.

Still going to be a few days before I can beat Act 2, and Act 3 is going to be even harder and require even more farming.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Barbs as of now cannot survive inferno with the way it is setup. You HAVE to kite. This is why there are so many DH and Wizards. There is simply no other way due to how obnoxiously OP the mobs are. In truth however, Inferno mode is not really intended for you to solo, but to fight in a group. Blizzard had the devs make Inferno as hard as they felt was justified and then doubled the difficulty. Don't think that Normal -> Nightmare or Nightmare -> Hell resembles in any way shape or form, Hell -> Inferno.


No you don't, you need better gear. I can tank the butcher and any elite pack in A1 inferno without even using a potion now. I can tank 80% of the things in A2. I'm still pulling 14-30k DPS (unbuffed - buffed including wrath) with my 1H weapon which is capable of killing things very fast, so I really wouldn't say i'm a "tank" by any means.

Keep strength equal to vit, you want to stacks these and keep them within ~100 of each other. Keep dext at about 100-150, then ignore it and start getting intel for resists while still stacking str/vit. You want a bare minimum of 300 to all resists, if you can get about 200, then use the war cry rune to get to 300. Ideally you will want about 900 in resist by the time you are beating Act 3, while still having a huge health pool (50k+) with 8k+ armor. The best gear for us has str/vit/+all resists on it, but they are rare and expensive.

Expect to have about 1200 in resists, 10k armor, 100k HP by the time you are able to beat inferno. Barbs have soloed all of inferno, and that's about what you need. Many people don't even have 1/4th that yet, they need to farm more.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WRVkPT!VcS!cZccZc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 1) No...But, there never really were in the first place.
> 2) Don't join public games atm and don't be an idiot...Ie. key loggers, viruses and phishing.
> 3) No. The game costs what it costs...I don't think MSRP is due to drop for 3-4 weeks.


I would be surprised if you can get the game for under $60 in 2012, unless you come across some sale. I could see it not dropping under $50 in 2013. They aren't going to drop the price of a game selling millions at it's current price, it's the fastest selling game of all time.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 1) No...But, there never really were in the first place.
> 2) Don't join public games atm and don't be an idiot...Ie. key loggers, viruses and phishing.
> 3) No. The game costs what it costs...I don't think MSRP is due to drop for 3-4 weeks.


Cheers!

+ rep for you!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I actually haven't had any issues with the servers since the day after release and it was known before launch that the RMAH wouldn't be available right away. Seriously, no issues since day 2.


same, specially after learning the way to keep RMAH happy is to stay in Blizzard Chat General or any sub chat room, so it knows your connect is live "ping"


----------



## dannieftw

I've had no server issues since launch day here, been able to play when I've tried and had no random disconnects or anything. I guess some people are more unlucky. I'm not exactly playing all the time either so I might be missing out on the problems









The only thing I have an 'issue' with is that this really makes my cards heat up... Anyone else? (Sorry if this has already been brought up)


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> kk thx i guess i'll need to pay attention next time i read that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm currently sitting on 1100 int and i think my resists are only about 80? need to figure out what is happening.


If you are trying to get higher resits then you need to find gear with +resists to all. INT only provided 1% resists per 100 or 1000 points.. can't remember.

The above poster is half right. INT is a wiz main ability for damage. Resists are secondary and scale very poorly if INT is all you are stacking for mitigation on any character.


----------



## Sebofdoom

Just started inferno today with my monk. And damn, that just made it A LOT harder. I didnt really have any problems with hell yesterday with the high-spirit-regen build, but the elite packs in inferno is just killing me without any problems now.
I think i need to get some better gear... A lot of my gear is still in the 42-52 range level...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got to Inferno about 2 days after launch on my Barb. Still in Act 2. It's brutally hard and requires a crap ton of farming. I got around 140 hours logged already.
> At this point, I can now Faceroll Act 1 without trying, but Act 2 is still very very very hard. I'm about 8/10th through it. For comparison, I can kill Diablo in hell in about 40 seconds at this point. Butcher in Inferno takes about 1 minute. No potions, needed anymore.
> Still going to be a few days before I can beat Act 2, and Act 3 is going to be even harder and require even more farming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't, you need better gear. I can tank the butcher and any elite pack in A1 inferno without even using a potion now. I can tank 80% of the things in A2. I'm still pulling 14-30k DPS (unbuffed - buffed including wrath) with my 1H weapon which is capable of killing things very fast, so I really wouldn't say i'm a "tank" by any means.
> Keep strength equal to vit, you want to stacks these and keep them within ~100 of each other. Keep dext at about 100-150, then ignore it and start getting intel for resists while still stacking str/vit. You want a bare minimum of 300 to all resists, if you can get about 200, then use the war cry rune to get to 300. Ideally you will want about 900 in resist by the time you are beating Act 3, while still having a huge health pool (50k+) with 8k+ armor. The best gear for us has str/vit/+all resists on it, but they are rare and expensive.


Yeah I suspect the gear choices people were making for their barb in hell just isn't cutting it in inferno. Not that I can talk too much being in act 2 normal xD. I finally get to play a decent 7 hour or so chunk tonight though, should get somewhere finally.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got to Inferno about 2 days after launch on my Barb. Still in Act 2. It's brutally hard and requires a crap ton of farming. I got around 140 hours logged already.
> At this point, I can now Faceroll Act 1 without trying, but Act 2 is still very very very hard. I'm about 8/10th through it. For comparison, I can kill Diablo in hell in about 40 seconds at this point. Butcher in Inferno takes about 1 minute. No potions, needed anymore.
> Still going to be a few days before I can beat Act 2, and Act 3 is going to be even harder and require even more farming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't, you need better gear. I can tank the butcher and any elite pack in A1 inferno without even using a potion now. I can tank 80% of the things in A2. I'm still pulling 14-30k DPS (unbuffed - buffed including wrath) with my 1H weapon which is capable of killing things very fast, so I really wouldn't say i'm a "tank" by any means.
> Keep strength equal to vit, you want to stacks these and keep them within ~100 of each other. Keep dext at about 100-150, then ignore it and start getting intel for resists while still stacking str/vit. You want a bare minimum of 300 to all resists, if you can get about 200, then use the war cry rune to get to 300. Ideally you will want about 900 in resist by the time you are beating Act 3, while still having a huge health pool (50k+) with 8k+ armor. The best gear for us has str/vit/+all resists on it, but they are rare and expensive.
> Expect to have about 1200 in resists, 10k armor, 100k HP by the time you are able to beat inferno. Barbs have soloed all of inferno, and that's about what you need. Many people don't even have 1/4th that yet, they need to farm more.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WRVkPT!VcS!cZccZc
> I would be surprised if you can get the game for under $60 in 2012, unless you come across some sale. I could see it not dropping under $50 in 2013. They aren't going to drop the price of a game selling millions at it's current price, it's the fastest selling game of all time.


Ok. Good to know. I will let my 2 barb friends know that they suck and need better gear.


----------



## AllGamer

just like in previous D2 you need to max out Immunity to elements ASAP, else you'll get creamed real fast in the higher difficulties

and if the mobs are also immune to magic/elements just run from them, don't even bother fighting them


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> and if the mobs are also immune to magic/elements just run from them, don't even bother fighting them


They removed immunity in D3, thank god.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> They removed immunity in D3, thank god.


They do have that annoying immune spell however.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They do have that annoying immune spell however.


Shielding still isn't as bad as the swamps in D2 were.

I remember being a barb and just getting trolled by those little green-butcher yielding gremlins.

Wasn't even funny how fast you'd die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Shielding still isn't as bad as the swamps in D2 were.
> I remember being a barb and just getting trolled by those little green-butcher yielding gremlins.
> Wasn't even funny how fast you'd die.


So far the most ******ed combos I have come across are:

- Frozen + Arcane
- Chain + Hordelings
- Vortex + Chain/Arcane

Those 3 typically results in instant death for me.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So far the most ******ed combos I have come across are:
> - Frozen + Arcane
> - Chain + Hordelings
> - Vortex + Chain/Arcane
> Those 3 typically results in instant death for me.


Yeah, that vortex + Arcane combo on a ranged spawn is brutal. Does anyone else hum the Mario theme song when they have run into groups with arcane?

I have to hand it to the game's AI. I was highly impressed when I noticed mobs with chains (even when split up in co-op) would walk around you solely to cause chains to hit you. I noticed the same thing with molten. Mobs would take 1 or 2 steps back to cause you to accidently walk forward into molten.


----------



## Beens17

So... to buy or not to buy !!
Never played any of the Diablo series.
But i did played MU Online for few years.
And they both have the same basic mechanics , lvl up to max and then grind grind grind for the best gear.

Wish i had a guest pass... **cough cough**.


----------



## Murlocke

Waller/Vortex + Arcane + Chain + Molten and 1.3 million HP each.

That's one of the worse. There's many of terrible combos in Inferno, every pack pretty much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Yeah, that vortex + Arcane combo on a ranged spawn is brutal. Does anyone else hum the Mario theme song when they have run into groups with arcane?
> I have to hand it to the game's AI. I was highly impressed when I noticed mobs with chains (even when split up in co-op) would walk around you solely to cause chains to hit you. I noticed the same thing with molten. Mobs would take 1 or 2 steps back to cause you to accidently walk forward into molten.


That has not actually crossed my mind actually, but epic nonetheless. The AI is a lot smarter. They will try to flank you, stop becoming distracted to help other mobs, and all around just trying to figure out how to kill us heroes. When I see chains or arcane, my thought process is this:

- If can dodge, then dodge
- If have Diamond Skin, pop it when it gets to me
- If can't dodge and no DS, then Teleport out of there
- If none of those are options, pray!


----------



## AllGamer

it appears last night patch

they fixed a glitch where a DH can back flip and get away from the walls the mobs spell cast around you

after the patch, i was no longer able to back flip out of those walls









before last night patch i was always able to do a back flip and easily get out of those walls







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Waller/Vortex + Arcane + Chain + Molten and 1.3 million HP each.
> That's one of the worse. There's many of terrible combos in Inferno, every pack pretty much.


----------



## Masked

They've been changing a tremendous amount on the back-end...While you guys may not notice it immediately, there are BIG changes taking place.

A lot of people seem to be blaming latency on the host servers and that's unfair...It's not true either.

If you're on a cable network...Mid-Day your ping is going to be 50-150...But, when everyone in the world gets home from work...It's unreasonable to expect your 150 to stay the same.

Providers like Cox, Charter in the SE, Time Warner, etc...Actually ping at 300-400 during peak hours...

That's NOT Blizzard's fault...That's the fault of your provider and it's actually something SWTOR really pioneered...In that SWTOR basically proved Cox was lying out their teeth about Up/Down speeds.

I realize none of you have harped on this yet because most of us know it is the fault of our provider but, after reading 10 threads or so on the official forums, I felt the need to edumacate those of you that may not be aware of the issue.


----------



## AllGamer

i never had connectivity problem to Battle.net

my ping is always around 250 ms

only fluctuates when i switch from one scene to another scene, like going from outside into a cave, but it goes back to normal ping after the room is loaded completely, which usually is just a couple of seconds at most

so, cable or DSL bandwidth aside, the ping to the servers is also affected by your PC performance

SSD is highly recommended for D3, lots of loading from disk


----------



## evilferret

Thinking of starting a new char soon.

The Mantra nerf seems to make my build less effective when soloing my monk.

For higher level guys, is the DS nerf really bad?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i never had connectivity problem to Battle.net
> my ping is always around 250 ms
> only fluctuates when i switch from one scene to another scene, like going from outside into a cave, but it goes back to normal ping after the room is loaded completely, which usually is just a couple of seconds at most
> so, cable or DSL bandwidth aside, the ping to the servers is also affected by your PC performance
> SSD is highly recommended for D3, lots of loading from disk


Ping to servers should not be affected by your PC in any way on a PC capable of running diablo 3 at all. You'd have to be getting under 10fps average for the load on your PC to be high enough to affect the ping.

Also I ping 60 to the OCN CSS server during peak hours. I'll test my ping on off peak and on peak there, and compare it to D3's... I suspect the increased ping is due to an overload on Blizz's end during peak, not on the users. Also, I've pinged German servers at around 250.. that is just insane to see in a connection to a US server.


----------



## Nethermir

Blizz posted something about the on going security issue.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149181449


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We'd like to address some of the ongoing concerns from the Diablo® III community since the game went live last week, and go into more detail about how we plan to tackle some of the lingering post-launch issues so players can focus on what they want to be focused on -- playing Diablo III.

Hotfixes, Upcoming Patch, and Ongoing Issues

Since the game's launch, we've applied a number of hotfixes to address gameplay issues, made tweaks to improve our service stability, and performed occasional server maintenance when necessary to ensure that in the long term, players have the best gameplay experience possible. Moving forward, additional server maintenances will be required -- and sometime next week, we plan to release a game update in the form of a patch that will further address client issues and apply additional bug fixes.

We also wanted to let you know that we're still looking into the best way to address the achievements that some players lost in the hours following the game's release. While we don't have any concrete details to share with you just yet, we will have more information to share in the weeks ahead. We appreciate everyone's patience as we work to improve stability and usability for all players.

Real-Money Auction House Coming Soon

In light of the post-launch obstacles we've encountered, we have made the decision to move the launch of the real-money auction house beyond the previously estimated May time frame. As we mentioned in our original announcement, our goal has always been to ensure everyone has the smoothest experience possible when the real-money auction house launches, and we need a bit more time to iron out the existing general stability and gameplay issues before that feature goes live. While we don't have a new launch date to share just yet, we'll have more information soon.

Battle.net®/Diablo III Security Concerns

Over the past couple of days, players have expressed concerns over the possibility of Battle.net® account compromises. First and foremost, we want to make it clear that the Battle.net and Diablo III servers have not been compromised. In addition, the number of Diablo III players who've contacted customer service to report a potential compromise of their personal account has been extremely small. In all of the individual Diablo III-related compromise cases we've investigated, none have occurred after a physical Battle.net Authenticator or Battle.net Mobile Authenticator app was attached to the player's account, and we have yet to find any situation where a Diablo III player's account was accessed outside of "traditional" compromise methods (i.e. someone logging using an account's login email and password).

To that end, we've also seen discussions regarding the possibility of account compromises occurring in ways that didn't involve these "traditional" methods -- for example, by "session spoofing" a player's identity after he or she joins a public game. Regarding this specific example, we've looked into the issue and found no evidence to indicate compromises are occurring in this fashion, and we've determined the methods being suggested to do so are technically impossible. However, you have our assurance that we'll continue to investigate reports such as these and keep you informed of important updates.

The best defense against account theft still includes smart password management (e.g. using a unique password for every site/service and keeping your password to yourself) and scanning for malware and viruses regularly, as well as following additional preventative steps found here. In the end, while no security method is 100% foolproof, the physical Battle.net Authenticator and Battle.net Mobile Authenticator app are great ways to provide your account with an extra layer of protection.

We hope this update has addressed some of the concerns you've had. In the end, we simply want all of our players to be able to fully enjoy Diablo III, and we've been working around the clock to address issues as quickly and efficiently as possible. We appreciate your continued support and enthusiasm, and we hope you and your friends are having a blast slaying Sanctuary's demons.


----------



## Sainesk

the AH still isn't fully functional yet right? unless someone decided to buy up all crafting materials...









I need some Blacksmithing pages to forge some armor for myself







I don't really like how we have to use pages every time for certain items, you'd think once you've learned something you'd memorize it after a few times...


----------



## Csokis

Boneweave Hauberk blocked monsters.

LOL!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> Boneweave Hauberk blocked monsters.
> LOL!


that's one uber strong armor lol.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> the AH still isn't fully functional yet right? unless someone decided to buy up all crafting materials...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


same here

the AH is definitely functional, just no one puts that kind of stuff for sale, it's always in low supply

I'm trying to amass loads of those stuff as well, as I'd like to Craft myself some Green Sets in the near future if I ever find the plans for it

the only part of AH that is not yet enable is the REAL MONEY AH

it supposed to come online at the end of the month


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looking at some of those amulets and rings in the AH disgusts me.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Looking at some of those amulets and rings in the AH disgusts me.


what exactly?
the price tag?
or the ridiculous good stats they have?
or most likely both


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> same here
> the AH is definitely functional, just no one puts that kind of stuff for sale, it's always in low supply
> I'm trying to amass loads of those stuff as well, as I'd like to Craft myself some Green Sets in the near future if I ever find the plans for it
> the only part of AH that is not yet enable is the REAL MONEY AH
> it supposed to come online at the end of the month


looks like they are moving it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Real-Money Auction House Coming Soon

In light of the post-launch obstacles we've encountered, we have made the decision to move the launch of the real-money auction house beyond the previously estimated May time frame. As we mentioned in our original announcement, our goal has always been to ensure everyone has the smoothest experience possible when the real-money auction house launches, and we need a bit more time to iron out the existing general stability and gameplay issues before that feature goes live. While we don't have a new launch date to share just yet, we'll have more information soon.



btw, are you guys crafting your own sets? im trying to level up both my bs and jc but it's so expensive







15k per upgrade and it's not even mid tier armors/weps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what exactly?
> the price tag?
> or the ridiculous good stats they have?
> or most likely both


All of the above? LOL It is like the people with 4-5K stats in Dungeon Defender.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Looking at some of those amulets and rings in the AH disgusts me.


Yea, I'll admit I overpaid for a rare amulet. I paid $80k for it... but I think it was worth it. It was the only one of its kind on the AH. It has increased attack speed, life per hit, tons of dexterity and vitality.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got to Inferno about 2 days after launch on my Barb. Still in Act 2. It's brutally hard and requires a crap ton of farming. I got around 140 hours logged already.
> At this point, I can now Faceroll Act 1 without trying, but Act 2 is still very very very hard. I'm about 8/10th through it. For comparison, I can kill Diablo in hell in about 40 seconds at this point. Butcher in Inferno takes about 1 minute. No potions, needed anymore.
> Still going to be a few days before I can beat Act 2, and Act 3 is going to be even harder and require even more farming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't, you need better gear. I can tank the butcher and any elite pack in A1 inferno without even using a potion now. I can tank 80% of the things in A2. I'm still pulling 14-30k DPS (unbuffed - buffed including wrath) with my 1H weapon which is capable of killing things very fast, so I really wouldn't say i'm a "tank" by any means.
> Keep strength equal to vit, you want to stacks these and keep them within ~100 of each other. Keep dext at about 100-150, then ignore it and start getting intel for resists while still stacking str/vit. You want a bare minimum of 300 to all resists, if you can get about 200, then use the war cry rune to get to 300. Ideally you will want about 900 in resist by the time you are beating Act 3, while still having a huge health pool (50k+) with 8k+ armor. The best gear for us has str/vit/+all resists on it, but they are rare and expensive.
> Expect to have about 1200 in resists, 10k armor, 100k HP by the time you are able to beat inferno. Barbs have soloed all of inferno, and that's about what you need. Many people don't even have 1/4th that yet, they need to farm more.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WRVkPT!VcS!cZccZc
> I would be surprised if you can get the game for under $60 in 2012, unless you come across some sale. I could see it not dropping under $50 in 2013. They aren't going to drop the price of a game selling millions at it's current price, it's the fastest selling game of all time.


Good to see you posting in here again Murlocke! I'm sure you've been busy using that vaca time on D3









Thanks for the barb tips, definitely going to try some of your advice. I would +rep you... but, ya know..


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ping to servers should not be affected by your PC in any way on a PC capable of running diablo 3 at all. You'd have to be getting under 10fps average for the load on your PC to be high enough to affect the ping.
> Also I ping 60 to the OCN CSS server during peak hours. I'll test my ping on off peak and on peak there, and compare it to D3's... I suspect the increased ping is due to an overload on Blizz's end during peak, not on the users. Also, I've pinged German servers at around 250.. that is just insane to see in a connection to a US server.


I agree somewhat but, in the US there are glaring service discrepancies that...Up until recently, weren't as exposed as they are now. Especially in regards to net upload.

Blizzard is running a Ngix base with a rotating DNS outreach...So you randomly get tossed onto a server VIA a dynamic service...One that's local to you...And while there are some minor issues in regards to service and peak ~ There are still those glaring ISP server issues to consider.

While I was working with Bioware on SWTOR, these errors were extremely evident because SWTOR requires a constant up at a certain bandwidth...Many of the providers weren't actually providing that bandwidth out the door...However, customer 1/2/3 never knew the difference.

We're facing a very similar issue with the same ISP's, here.

For the most part, the people complaining are on Cox, SE Charter and Time Warner...The major 3 that Bioware had major issues with.

I'm not saying it's entirely client-side but, I am saying that some glaring issues are pre-existing to the issues already at hand and they need to be acknowledged as existing...


----------



## AllGamer

after reading that, it's making me ponder again if i should continue to use the "easy" level up or the "manual stats" level up as in D2

the new method in D3 is balanced across all stats, doing it manually as in D2, you can only focus on 2 stats like Murlocke suggested, and only pump points into STR + VIT


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> after reading that, it's making me ponder again if i should continue to use the "easy" level up or the "manual stats" level up as in D2
> the new method in D3 is balanced across all stats, doing it manually as in D2, you can only focus on 2 stats like Murlocke suggested, and only pump points into STR + VIT


What...? There is no "manual stats level up" option.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I agree somewhat but, in the US there are glaring service discrepancies that...Up until recently, weren't as exposed as they are now. Especially in regards to net upload.
> Blizzard is running a Ngix base with a rotating DNS outreach...So you randomly get tossed onto a server VIA a dynamic service...One that's local to you...And while there are some minor issues in regards to service and peak ~ There are still those glaring ISP server issues to consider.
> While I was working with Bioware on SWTOR, these errors were extremely evident because SWTOR requires a constant up at a certain bandwidth...Many of the providers weren't actually providing that bandwidth out the door...However, customer 1/2/3 never knew the difference.
> We're facing a very similar issue with the same ISP's, here.
> For the most part, the people complaining are on Cox, SE Charter and Time Warner...The major 3 that Bioware had major issues with.
> I'm not saying it's entirely client-side but, I am saying that some glaring issues are pre-existing to the issues already at hand and they need to be acknowledged as existing...


They cut the bandwidth that much? That's pretty crummy... you couldn't need more then a consistent 512kb upload connection for a game I don't imagine. Probably more like 128kb actually used.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> after reading that, it's making me ponder again if i should continue to use the "easy" level up or the "manual stats" level up as in D2
> the new method in D3 is balanced across all stats, doing it manually as in D2, you can only focus on 2 stats like Murlocke suggested, and only pump points into STR + VIT


It's all auto.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> What...? There is no "manual stats level up" option.


that definitely sucks then

i saw a tick box in Options
something called "detailed manual stats"

i though that is what it was for


----------



## LuczOr

someone confirm this manual stats deal


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuczOr*
> 
> someone confirm this manual stats deal


I can confirm all stat points are automatic, if that's what you're referring to. You do your choices through items now (they have more stats then they used to).


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> btw, are you guys crafting your own sets? im trying to level up both my bs and jc but it's so expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15k per upgrade and it's not even mid tier armors/weps.


I am, i'm glad the level is shared between characters though like the stash...


----------



## Genzel

Thinking about taking the leap. Kind of an odd ball question. What speeds should I expect for d/l? I remember SC2's download client being pretty slow when it came out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Thinking about taking the leap. Kind of an odd ball question. What speeds should I expect for d/l? I remember SC2's download client being pretty slow when it came out.


The day after launch my GF got around 300KB/s... I would expect it to be at least 500ish by now.


----------



## Genzel

Thanks for the quick response. Hopefully Bnet will be back up shortly.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuczOr*
> 
> someone confirm this manual stats deal


There is no stat adjustments only in gear.


----------



## Mach 5

I just downloaded it after buying it in the blizz store, I was getting 1.8MB/s pretty steadily.


----------



## damet

Looking for a farm buddy in inferno. I am a very well geared DH. add me flaunt#1458


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damet*
> 
> Looking for a farm buddy in inferno. I am a very well geared DH. add me flaunt#1458


From what I have experienced a group of 2 have a harder time on inferno than a solo person would. You need 3-4 players before you benefit from more people for farming.


----------



## damet

Actually that's not true, as the utility a wizard or another dh can provide can make farming easier and faster especially in Act3+. Also with the armor collision exploit, it would easier.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> same here
> the AH is definitely functional, just no one puts that kind of stuff for sale, it's always in low supply
> I'm trying to amass loads of those stuff as well, as I'd like to Craft myself some Green Sets in the near future if I ever find the plans for it
> the only part of AH that is not yet enable is the REAL MONEY AH
> it supposed to come online at the end of the month


The commodities portion of the AH is down. This includes pages and gems etc. The gear portion is functional. Blizzard has also pushed back the release of the RMAH to an unspecified date.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuczOr*
> 
> someone confirm this manual stats deal


You can not manually add your base stats on level up. It is automatically applied.

When people are talking about padding your stats like STR and VIT they are talking about doing so through gear upgrades.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

If anyone wants to farm inferno ACT1 with me let me know, also trying to make some progress in ACT2 but i get owned badly. I'm a decently geared (I think) Demon Hunter.


----------



## -SE7EN-

does a WD stand a chance on Inferno? I'm still a long way from there (a1 hell) and only have major problems when against mass speed where i can't kite or get far enough away with spirit walk.. but i notice that there are less and less other witch doctors the farther i progress. mostly now i see 70/30 Dh/Barb with a very occasional wizard thrown in.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does a WD stand a chance on Inferno? I'm still a long way from there (a1 hell) and only have major problems when against mass speed where i can't kite or get far enough away with spirit walk.. but i notice that there are less and less other witch doctors the farther i progress.


my friend is a WD and we farm inferno together he does great.....


----------



## Genzel

I'm probably going to try everything, but what is one of the better solo classes atm? All I can find atm is people whining about the nerfs.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> I'm probably going to try everything, but what is one of the better solo classes atm? All I can find atm is people whining about the nerfs.


wizard or DH I think... you want to be ranged in inferno since like 1 hit from some stuff and your dead even with 40k+ life lol


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> I'm probably going to try everything, but what is one of the better solo classes atm? All I can find atm is people whining about the nerfs.


I would suggest giving each one of them a try. Go to Diablo3.com and read up on the classes while you're downloading. They're all good at what they do, personally I went with barb first because he was my favorite from beta







It's all about playstyle


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I haven't seen one barb who doesn't get pwned in inferno though but if you don't care about inferno then no big deal.


----------



## damet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I haven't seen one barb who doesn't get pwned in inferno though but if you don't care about inferno then no big deal.


I'll farm with you. I get off work around 11:30pm est. Hit me up flaunt#1458


----------



## AllGamer

i've always been a cross bow guy, well in D2 you didn't get to choose the sex of your character so i was stuck with Amazon

finally they realized some people actually prefer to play guys character, and not just big boobs for the look in game, LOL









DH is an awesome upgrade from the old Amazon

i specially can't get enough of the MACHINE GUN skill LOL









sorry keep forgetting the actual name of that skill, but it does sounds like a machine gun regardless








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I would suggest giving each one of them a try. Go to Diablo3.com and read up on the classes while you're downloading. They're all good at what they do, personally I went with barb first because he was my favorite from beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about playstyle


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i've always been a cross bow guy, well in D2 you didn't get to choose the sex of your character so i was stuck with Amazon
> finally they realized some people actually prefer to play guys character, and not just big boobs for the look in game, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is an awesome upgrade from the old Amazon
> *i specially can't get enough of the MACHINE GUN skill LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry keep forgetting the actual name of that skill, but it does sounds like a machine gun regardless*


Rapid Fire









Very fun skill for sure!


----------



## UZ7

Finally! I'm done with the game


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Finally! I'm done with the game


haha good job! and don't take this the wrong way but you havent defeated anything yet. 3 more difficulty modes to go buddy.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damet*
> 
> I'll farm with you. I get off work around 11:30pm est. Hit me up flaunt#1458


awesome dude i'll write that down and add you later.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha good job! and don't take this the wrong way but you havent defeated anything yet. 3 more difficulty modes to go buddy.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oh so you actually beat it on inferno mode, what char im jealous lol i cant do act 2.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I haven't seen one barb who doesn't get pwned in inferno though but if you don't care about inferno then no big deal.


There was a guy streaming on twitch.tv yesterday that has a HARDCORE barb, and he his half way through act I on inferno. 100% solo.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> oh so you actually beat it on inferno mode, what char im jealous lol i cant do act 2.


Well atm since barb is broken and other classes getting nerfed left and right I'm playing a Wizard. But its good to have variety in your party, my bro's DH has i think 35k+ dps, I get about 20k+ depending on my build so for champ mobs its a lot of kiting


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> There was a guy streaming on twitch.tv yesterday that has a HARDCORE barb, and he his half way through act I on inferno. 100% solo.


It's after act 2 that they get stuck on, even monks have a hard time after act 2 ://


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea my damage on my DH could be better..... I have 40k life / 17k dps. ive been farming in inferno trying to get some better gear... If you don't mind me asking what skills does he use on his DH.

I'm using. nether tentacles as my main killing attack even though its a secondary since it gives me life. some times I use the exploding arcane bola for my primary. i use brooding/vengance/archery I think its called passives. and i'm using the companion bat right now to help with my hatred regen.

also use caltrops/traps since alot of kiting its good to slow em down and traps do awesome dmg.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I got to Inferno about 2 days after launch on my Barb. Still in Act 2. It's brutally hard and requires a crap ton of farming. I got around 140 hours logged already.
> At this point, I can now Faceroll Act 1 without trying, but Act 2 is still very very very hard. I'm about 8/10th through it. For comparison, I can kill Diablo in hell in about 40 seconds at this point. Butcher in Inferno takes about 1 minute. No potions, needed anymore.
> Still going to be a few days before I can beat Act 2, and Act 3 is going to be even harder and require even more farming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't, you need better gear. I can tank the butcher and any elite pack in A1 inferno without even using a potion now. I can tank 80% of the things in A2. I'm still pulling 14-30k DPS (unbuffed - buffed including wrath) with my 1H weapon which is capable of killing things very fast, so I really wouldn't say i'm a "tank" by any means.
> Keep strength equal to vit, you want to stacks these and keep them within ~100 of each other. Keep dext at about 100-150, then ignore it and start getting intel for resists while still stacking str/vit. You want a bare minimum of 300 to all resists, if you can get about 200, then use the war cry rune to get to 300. Ideally you will want about 900 in resist by the time you are beating Act 3, while still having a huge health pool (50k+) with 8k+ armor. The best gear for us has str/vit/+all resists on it, but they are rare and expensive.
> Expect to have about 1200 in resists, 10k armor, 100k HP by the time you are able to beat inferno. Barbs have soloed all of inferno, and that's about what you need. Many people don't even have 1/4th that yet, they need to farm more.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WRVkPT!VcS!cZccZc
> I would be surprised if you can get the game for under $60 in 2012, unless you come across some sale. I could see it not dropping under $50 in 2013. They aren't going to drop the price of a game selling millions at it's current price, it's the fastest selling game of all time.


Good info right here although I'm wondering why you suggested to keep str and vit within 100 of each other?


----------



## sammkv

Damn nice job UD7!!!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha just logged on and some of my friends gave me some awesome DH gear. gained another 4000dps !!!!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha just logged on and some of my friends gave me some awesome DH gear. gained another 4000dps !!!!


Yeah DH is pretty crazy with dps. Saw this one guy on the d3 forums he had a 1k bow and it gave him like 100k+ dps? DDDD:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Damn nice job UD7!!!


Thanks xD


----------



## audioholic

Been thinking about getting this for awhile now...just cant get myself to take the plunge


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha just logged on and some of my friends gave me some awesome DH gear. gained another 4000dps !!!!


Oh the joy of Diablo!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Been thinking about getting this for awhile now...just cant get myself to take the plunge


Can tell you one thing, you're missing out


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioholic*
> 
> Been thinking about getting this for awhile now...just cant get myself to take the plunge


Try a guest pass and see how you like it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ive had an awesome ten minutes, got new shoulders,cloak,helmet,quiver now I have 43k life 21k damage. HELL YEA! here I come inferno. lol still gonna get pwned


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> It's after act 2 that they get stuck on, even monks have a hard time after act 2 ://


I'm just saying that if he can get through act I without dying, his class isn't broken.

Tanking has always been gear dependent, doesn't matter which game you look at. The issue with barbs is their ability to kite, even monks have decent kiting abilities. What will happen and has happened if you complain about your class, the are just going to nerf the other classes down to your level. I don't think that it was the intention to have anyone farming inferno solo, after a couple weeks. At this point, I think they intended to have it tuned for full groups that provide synergy.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm just saying that if he can get through act I without dying, his class isn't broken.
> Tanking has always been gear dependent, doesn't matter which game you look at. The issue with barbs is their ability to kite, even monks have decent kiting abilities. What will happen and has happened if you complain about your class, the are just going to nerf the other classes down to your level. I don't think that it was the intention to have anyone farming inferno solo, after a couple weeks. At this point, I think they intended to have it tuned for full groups that provide synergy.


Yeah but a melee class having to kite? my bro was hardcore into barbs but when he reached inferno regardless of your gear you will still die fast, even my wiz out lasted him in survivability. They need to change the formula for damage reduction. Even my friend who is heavily decked out monk was having problems with it and a barb having to kite? thats silly, they cant even wield a bow. Even blizzard has mentioned they haven't beat inferno settings, goes to show you that they just sat on a calculator for damage multipliers. I was testing some hits of some mobs earlier and one mob 1hit ko me for 85k. Not sure if anyone in the game has that much HP yet. So what did we do? my bro rolled a DH and everything got better lol. Fighting regular mobs with 1mil HP isnt fun. Though Diablo wasnt fun either in Inferno, he had 60mill HP (Spoiler)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah but a melee class having to kite? my bro was hardcore into barbs but when he reached inferno regardless of your gear you will still die fast, even my wiz out lasted him in survivability. They need to change the formula for damage reduction. Even my friend who is heavily decked out monk was having problems with it and a barb having to kite? thats silly, they cant even wield a bow. Even blizzard has mentioned they haven't beat inferno settings, goes to show you that they just sat on a calculator for damage multipliers. I was testing some hits of some mobs earlier and one mob 1hit ko me for 85k. Not sure if anyone in the game has that much HP yet. So what did we do? my bro rolled a DH and everything got better lol. Fighting regular mobs with 1mil HP isnt fun. Though Diablo wasnt fun either in Inferno, he had 60mill HP (Spoiler)


I agree, it is super lame that barbs have to kite. Defeats the purpose of the class D:


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah but a melee class having to kite? my bro was hardcore into barbs but when he reached inferno regardless of your gear you will still die fast, even my wiz out lasted him in survivability. They need to change the formula for damage reduction. Even my friend who is heavily decked out monk was having problems with it and a barb having to kite? thats silly, they cant even wield a bow. Even blizzard has mentioned they haven't beat inferno settings, goes to show you that they just sat on a calculator for damage multipliers. I was testing some hits of some mobs earlier and one mob 1hit ko me for 85k. Not sure if anyone in the game has that much HP yet. So what did we do? my bro rolled a DH and everything got better lol. Fighting regular mobs with 1mil HP isnt fun. Though Diablo wasnt fun either in Inferno, he had 60mill HP (Spoiler)


I agree to some extent, but there are people with over 100k, and crazy stats. At the same time, they wouldn't have those stats if it wasn't for ranged classes farming ACT 3 and 4.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol just beat magdha in inferno. woot woot.


----------



## sammkv

Blizzard is known to put down the nerf hammer, nothing new here. Ask the WoW players









Speaking of DH, the fear shot is definitely OP hah. Imagine that crap in PVP


----------



## Slow*Jim

Patch!


----------



## Zulli85

Is anyone aware of some good areas of hell to farm? I am in inferno now but promptly got my butt handed to me so it is time to farm up some gold and items. Dunno if some acts are better than others for farming or if no one really knows yet.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is anyone aware of some good areas of hell to farm? I am in inferno now but promptly got my butt handed to me so it is time to farm up some gold and items. Dunno if some acts are better than others for farming or if no one really knows yet.


i could be wrong. but to my knowledge the answer is "no"

the only reason i say that is because the game is random so if there was a good spot to farm on time through it may not be there the next.

but i could be wrong.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Is anyone aware of some good areas of hell to farm? I am in inferno now but promptly got my butt handed to me so it is time to farm up some gold and items. Dunno if some acts are better than others for farming or if no one really knows yet.


You missed out on the town cellar chest run


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> You missed out on the town cellar chest run


haha I was doing those all day today! Very boring indeed. However you can make some gold and alot of gems I got 0 rares almost though and Puked on by the blacksmiths wife one too many times for my liking,


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> You missed out on the town cellar chest run


Dunno what that is. Some cellar in A1?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Currently trying to get the Gibbering Gemstone...

I'm getting unlucky apparently









Edit: wouldn't you know it, my next run I find the rare spawn!


----------



## JAM3S121

Im giving up on this for awhile

my character has around
60k dps
30k health

blah blah

its getting so annoying being one shot constantly, god forbid you make ONE false move BOOM YOU"RE DEAD DONKEY PUNCH TO THE FACE, its not challenging just incredibly annoying


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Im giving up on this for awhile
> my character has around
> 60k dps
> 30k health
> blah blah
> its getting so annoying being one shot constantly, god forbid you make ONE false move BOOM YOU"RE DEAD DONKEY PUNCH TO THE FACE, its not challenging just incredibly annoying


Sorry it's not like WoW where they give you everything. Inferno is doable.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno what that is. Some cellar in A1?


Yeah, what is this town cellar run?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Yeah, what is this town cellar run?


It was a dungeon close to one of the act 2 waypoints that would always have a resplendent chest. People were just running to it and farming it over and over. They hotfixed it to only spawn 50% of the time.


----------



## Zulli85

Found my first legendary tonight while farming items/gold in A3 hell right before Azmodan. Andarial's Visage, trying to sell for 750k-1.1mil. I need all the gold I can get to buy stuff to start surviving in inferno.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Found my first legendary tonight while farming items/gold in A3 hell right before Azmodan. Andarial's Visage, trying to sell for 750k-1.1mil. I need all the gold I can get to buy stuff to start surviving in inferno.


lucky got my first legendary the other day, unfortunately mine seems to be a common one and not worth much since i can't even get a 25k bid on it (scarbringer)


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> lucky got my first legendary the other day, unfortunately mine seems to be a common one and not worth much since i can't even get a 25k bid on it (scarbringer)


I couldn't believe it when it dropped, I was so pumped to finally get a legendary item after all the hours I've played. I'm used to DII where unique items are much, much more common.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It was a dungeon close to one of the act 2 waypoints that would always have a resplendent chest. People were just running to it and farming it over and over. They hotfixed it to only spawn 50% of the time.


It was already spawning ~50% of the time. Now no magic items come out







.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wow finally got a legendary on inferno farming, and it was even a hand crossbow so I was so excited. then I found out it does 400dmg LOL what piece of crap why do they even call certain things legendary.....


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wow finally got a legendary on inferno farming, and it was even a hand crossbow so I was so excited. then I found out it does 400dmg LOL what piece of crap why do they even call certain things legendary.....


Keep it handy, I'd say







they are looking into "weak legendaries"~


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wow finally got a legendary on inferno farming, and it was even a hand crossbow so I was so excited. then I found out it does 400dmg LOL what piece of crap why do they even call certain things legendary.....


keep it for a new character or something.


----------



## Yukss

I just bougth the game. Diablo 1 and 2, Never played before.. total noob about it but still excited about the game.. Level 6 so far..


----------



## nimitz87

so I tried a new strategy with my DH.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#bRdgST!bca!aZbZaZ

with entagling shot slowing 4 enemies down, frost slows them down + cull of the weak does 15% more dmg against slowed enemies.

i vault in stun them , hit em with mark of death which does an ADDITIONAL 12% dmg, lay traps, vault out and spam entagling shot/frozen arrow, rinse repeat. I avoid getting hit as much as possible this way.

the bat lets me spam hatered spells almost as fast as possible without running out.

I'd like to get an armor/bow with hatered regen and relplace the bat with shadow power + blood raven which is 30% life per hit

just started act 3, and doing pretty well @ 45 in NM on my own with this setup.

I get a lot of multi enemies killed bonuses. if marked + cull stack the crit dmgs are 3000+

trying shadow power + blood moon instead of marked for death and see how it goes. 30% dmg done as life will keep me alive through almost anything. even if it takes a bit longer to kill champ monsters.

Chad


----------



## meckert15834

anyone playing this weekend? im working till about noon today then ill be playing most of the long weekend.

starting act 2 in nightmare.

add me if you wanna get some people together hammerclaw#1218 skype name is meckert15221 if you wanna chat


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> so I tried a new strategy with my DH.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#bRdgST!bca!aZbZaZ
> with entagling shot slowing 4 enemies down, frost slows them down + cull of the weak does 15% more dmg against slowed enemies.
> i vault in stun them , hit em with mark of death which does an ADDITIONAL 12% dmg, lay traps, vault out and spam entagling shot/frozen arrow, rinse repeat. I avoid getting hit as much as possible this way.
> the bat lets me spam hatered spells almost as fast as possible without running out.
> I'd like to get an armor/bow with hatered regen and relplace the bat with shadow power + blood raven which is 30% life per hit
> just started act 3, and doing pretty well @ 45 in NM on my own with this setup.
> I get a lot of multi enemies killed bonuses. if marked + cull stack the crit dmgs are 3000+
> trying shadow power + blood moon instead of marked for death and see how it goes. 30% dmg done as life will keep me alive through almost anything. even if it takes a bit longer to kill champ monsters.
> Chad


wait... am i missing something?? how do you have your action bar skills in different positions?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> wait... am i missing something?? how do you have your action bar skills in different positions?


If you select elective mode in the options you can put them wherever.


----------



## AllGamer

re: action bar

interesting, i didn't know that

but i like it as is, pretty much the similar feel to D2, having the Action bar elsewhere it might feel weird


----------



## Georgevonfrank

I have a question for all of the DH/Monks in Inferno, how much dex do you have and how much dodge does it give you.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I have a question for all of the DH/Monks in Inferno, how much dex do you have and how much dodge does it give you.


At work so I can't give exact numbers, but I have a little over 1000 dex and that gives me about 30% dodge.

Also, does anyone know if reduce enemy damage skills will reduce the damage chains, molten, arcane.... will do? So, will crippling wave w/ concussion (20%) rune and resolve (25%) passive reduce the damage chains does to you each tick by 40% (multiplied by your armor and resistance damage reduction)?


----------



## nimitz87

I have my keys setup a bit different instead of 1,2,3,4 etc.

i use q/w/e/f

and shift to stay in place. space bar highlights drops.

fits my wasd fingers better, very comfy and easy to get to everything.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimitz87*
> 
> I have my keys setup a bit different instead of 1,2,3,4 etc.
> i use q/w/e/f
> and shift to stay in place. space bar highlights drops.
> fits my wasd fingers better, very comfy and easy to get to everything.










Very similar to mine.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> keep it for a new character or something.


good advice but guess what lvl 60 req...............


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

1080p is available

My first and only attempt on Belial due to being busy, next time I go back i'll use the rune for Diamond Skin that absorbs more damage.

Any critiques ?


----------



## UberN00B

quick question..

has anyone lost all their gold? i logged in yesterday night and noticed i had no gold in my stash. =/


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UberN00B*
> 
> quick question..
> has anyone lost all their gold? i logged in yesterday night and noticed i had no gold in my stash. =/


Do you have an authenticator?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UberN00B*
> 
> quick question..
> has anyone lost all their gold? i logged in yesterday night and noticed i had no gold in my stash. =/


There's been quite a few complaints of gold and items taken from stash. Blizz claims every one they've investigated has been through normal methods (username & PW, meaning you got phished/keylogged). Some players are saying playing in multiplayer games will let haxors steal a "session ID" to log in, but Blizz has said that's not even possible.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's been quite a few complaints of gold and items taken from stash. Blizz claims every one they've investigated has been through normal methods (username & PW, meaning you got phished/keylogged). Some players are saying playing in multiplayer games will let haxors steal a "session ID" to log in, but Blizz has said that's not even possible.


Battle.net Post from Nethaera

Quote:


> Battle.net®/Diablo III Security Concerns
> 
> Over the past couple of days, players have expressed concerns over the possibility of Battle.net® account compromises. First and foremost, we want to make it clear that the Battle.net and Diablo III servers have not been compromised. In addition, the number of Diablo III players who've contacted customer service to report a potential compromise of their personal account has been extremely small. In all of the individual Diablo III-related compromise cases we've investigated, none have occurred after a physical Battle.net Authenticator or Battle.net Mobile Authenticator app was attached to the player's account, and we have yet to find any situation where a Diablo III player's account was accessed outside of "traditional" compromise methods (i.e. someone logging using an account's login email and password).
> 
> To that end, we've also seen discussions regarding the possibility of account compromises occurring in ways that didn't involve these "traditional" methods -- for example, by "session spoofing" a player's identity after he or she joins a public game. Regarding this specific example, we've looked into the issue and found no evidence to indicate compromises are occurring in this fashion, and we've determined the methods being suggested to do so are technically impossible. However, you have our assurance that we'll continue to investigate reports such as these and keep you informed of important updates.
> 
> The best defense against account theft still includes smart password management (e.g. using a unique password for every site/service and keeping your password to yourself) and scanning for malware and viruses regularly, as well as following additional preventative steps found here. In the end, while no security method is 100% foolproof, the physical Battle.net Authenticator and Battle.net Mobile Authenticator app are great ways to provide your account with an extra layer of protection.
> 
> We hope this update has addressed some of the concerns you've had. In the end, we simply want all of our players to be able to fully enjoy Diablo III, and we've been working around the clock to address issues as quickly and efficiently as possible. We appreciate your continued support and enthusiasm, and we hope you and your friends are having a blast slaying Sanctuary's demons.


----------



## AllGamer

until further notice, and things calms down

i'm not joining any unknown group, nor will i open my games to the public

only playing with people i know

and it's definitely a good idea to enable the Autheticator, for every game login


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you have an Android phone or iPhone, you can download Blizzard's authenticator for free that adds a 2nd layer of protection for you. Is it perfect? Probably not. Does it work? Seems to work for me and Blizzard seems fairly confident about it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> until further notice, and things calms down
> i'm not joining any unknown group, nor will i open my games to the public
> only playing with people i know
> and it's definitely a good idea to enable the Autheticator, for every game login


I think it's pretty safe to only have it trigger on new IP's. Unless you're worried about your roommate stealing your items







.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> until further notice, and things calms down
> i'm not joining any unknown group, nor will i open my games to the public
> only playing with people i know
> and it's definitely a good idea to enable the Autheticator, for every game login


I actually agree with them.

Breaking into THAT system and being "unknown" or "anonymous" is absolutely impossible...Stealing the session ID, is equally impossible because that entire process happens server-side, not client-side.

Their base, gives them a 24/7 outlook of every IP/User/Entity on their network...So, I have to absolutely side with them that this is a client based issue.

It's an impossibility that it could happen VIA session ID because they only attain your root serial within the system.

Your character's root serial, while being tied to your master, is a separate entity...Thus the hacker would have to have both...That's just not possible.

I DO think that there may be a new method of phishing or key-logger out there, that's absolutely possible but, as to it being the fault of Blizzard's security that this is happening; I feel that it's not possible.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I actually agree with them.
> Breaking into THAT system and being "unknown" or "anonymous" is absolutely impossible...Stealing the session ID, is equally impossible because that entire process happens server-side, not client-side.
> Their base, gives them a 24/7 outlook of every IP/User/Entity on their network...So, I have to absolutely side with them that this is a client based issue.
> It's an impossibility that it could happen VIA session ID because they only attain your root serial within the system.
> Your character's root serial, while being tied to your master, is a separate entity...Thus the hacker would have to have both...That's just not possible.
> I DO think that there may be a new method of phishing or key-logger out there, that's absolutely possible but, as to it being the fault of Blizzard's security that this is happening; I feel that it's not possible.


I'm willing to conclude it is probably not the session ID, and that Blizz is being truthful saying the logins are happening with username/pw. I'm not sure I would go as far as saying there's no way it has anything to do with Blizzard though... they don't know where or how these guys are getting the passwords either. It's still very possible they have a security breach.

Whatever the keylogger or phishing thing is if that's the root cause... it seems to be a lot more subtle then ones in the past. I don't think UberN00b would fall for the classic "authenticate your account" email.


----------



## rctrucker

My girlfriend removed her authenticator to buy a new phone on Saturday. Plugged the new phone in to charge overnight Saturday night, went to log in Sunday morning and her account had been hacked.

I believe that some of these hacks are forced and not related to key loggers. Simply because I have had an account hacked after it was inactive for 3 months, and when it went inactive I had reformatted and never logged into it.

I went to go use it after the 3 months and it had been hacked, the hacker paid for 1 month to steal all of the stuff on the account.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm willing to conclude it is probably not the session ID, and that Blizz is being truthful saying the logins are happening with username/pw. I'm not sure I would go as far as saying there's no way it has anything to do with Blizzard though... they don't know where or how these guys are getting the passwords either. It's still very possible they have a security breach.
> Whatever the keylogger or phishing thing is if that's the root cause... it seems to be a lot more subtle then ones in the past. I don't think UberN00b would fall for the classic "authenticate your account" email.


There is also the possibility that someone within the company is simply leaking passwords from a database, though typically people with any sort of relevant access to such info would typically not do that. My best is on key loggers.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

where do you get this phone app from if someone hacks me ill hunt em down and.................


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> where do you get this phone app from if someone hacks me ill hunt em down and.................


If you have an iPhone, go to App Store and search for Blizzard. There is only one Authenticator app made by Blizzard. For Android, I imagine you can go to Google Market and do the same thing?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm willing to conclude it is probably not the session ID, and that Blizz is being truthful saying the logins are happening with username/pw. I'm not sure I would go as far as saying there's no way it has anything to do with Blizzard though... they don't know where or how these guys are getting the passwords either. It's still very possible they have a security breach.
> Whatever the keylogger or phishing thing is if that's the root cause... it seems to be a lot more subtle then ones in the past. I don't think UberN00b would fall for the classic "authenticate your account" email.


To log in to their system, you need a card...I'm not going to get into extreme detail but, you have to be physically present to get into that network...

I can't exactly sit here and explain it but, it's a rolling Nginx base on a DNS that "session randomizes" within the system.

There's no way you'd have a random person gaining access or even leaching without the transfer of data being recognized.

After being there and seeing their security...It's cutting edge by a mile...There's just no way you could acquire both session ID's and User ID's without the first being flagged.

If the session is ever flagged, it boots you and resets your serial ID...It also hot-swaps your ID location.

Let me put it this way...To actually hack this database, you'd have to go Mission Impossible, sit at MULTIPLE physical locations and actually pull from each one as that user ID cycles to get a full copy of that individual's account information.

OR

Do it client side and just have a Key Logger...

Which of the 2 above options actually seems viable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is also the possibility that someone within the company is simply leaking passwords from a database, though typically people with any sort of relevant access to such info would typically not do that. My best is on key loggers.


It has to be a key logger...Blizzard has BILLIONS of dollars locked in that network including their recent improvements.

Is it possible it's someone on the inside? I find that unlikely but, not as unlikely as a hacker...Hacking that database is next to impossible...An employee selling data...That's actually possible.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> To actually hack this database, you'd have to go Mission Impossible, sit at MULTIPLE physical locations and actually pull from each one as that user ID cycles to get a full copy of that individual's account information.
> .


I don't think anyone would be hacking their database. There would have to be some data containing the login info that lingers in a publicly accessible place. Or some exploit that tricks the server into accepting the wrong credentials. That sort of thing can stem from simple oversites in programming, and wouldn't need any crazy database hacks.

I know the Diablo II servers aren't as secure, but remember someone was able to upload hacked items there. People can get pretty creative.

It is much more likely that someone has gotten more clever with their keylogger or phishing though.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you have an iPhone, go to App Store and search for Blizzard. There is only one Authenticator app made by Blizzard. For Android, I imagine you can go to Google Market and do the same thing?


Correct, although the android market is now "Google Play".

I'm surprised that there is no limit to the amount of times you can put in the incorrect email/pass.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think anyone would be hacking their database. There would have to be some data containing the login info that lingers in a publicly accessible place. Or some exploit that tricks the server into accepting the wrong credentials. That sort of thing can stem from simple oversites in programming, and wouldn't need any crazy database hacks.
> I know the Diablo II servers aren't as secure, but remember someone was able to upload hacked items there. People can get pretty creative.
> It is much more likely that someone has gotten more clever with their keylogger or phishing though.


Their network has multiple physical locations...So you actually connect to your local hub but, your data could be stored in the 3rd hub...And you're on the 6th hub so, it requests the crossover.

Nginx bases allow for random data with preferred transferring so, you can have randomization but, query requests.

I really don't think their database is compromised from an outsider...I'm not saying it's impossible...I'm saying that I feel in this situation, with all the recent ID issues, that it's very improbable.

I also don't think people are stupid but, everyone thus far, that's been hacked, hasn't had authentication.

In the end, the end user is going to believe what they want to believe...But, I really do think it's just some new key-logger...Because it's obvious they're not brute-forcing...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Ugh... I should really get an authenticator.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ugh... I should really get an authenticator.


im getting one right now so if i get hacked blizz cant claim it was my fault


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im getting one right now so if i get hacked blizz cant claim it was my fault


I am trying to hold off on getting the phone one until I get my new phone. (getting a GS3 when it comes out next month) Because I heard it's a hassle to switch the authenticator to another phone. You gotta like send in a scan of your ID and stuff...


----------



## Nethermir

right now i am telling all my friends to get authenticators. better safe than sorry. im sure blizzard have high levels of security but there are also thousands of ways to get inside something. at the very least, the authenticator adds just another level of account security.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I am trying to hold off on getting the phone one until I get my new phone. (getting a GS3 when it comes out next month) Because I heard it's a hassle to switch the authenticator to another phone. You gotta like send in a scan of your ID and stuff...


Write down the serial and restore code and it should be easy to transfer between phones


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im just wondering if i'll have to do anything every time I updated my phone? its android and i'm using a custom ROM that gets updated every so often but that doesn't really change any of my apps or anything. ALSO it just seems to make sense not keep the authentication codes in a txt file on my pc in case the pc gets hacked. Any comments on the best way to store the authentication code on a computer or is it just best to write it down somewhere internet jerks cant get to it lol.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im just wondering if i'll have to do anything every time I updated my phone? its android and i'm using a custom ROM that gets updated every so often but that doesn't really change any of my apps or anything. ALSO it just seems to make sense not keep the authentication codes in a txt file on my pc in case the pc gets hacked. Any comments on the best way to store the authentication code on a computer or is it just best to write it down somewhere internet jerks cant get to it lol.


If I'm not mistaken, the authentication codes provided by the authenticator are only valid for about a minute before generating a new one.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I am trying to hold off on getting the phone one until I get my new phone. (getting a GS3 when it comes out next month) Because I heard it's a hassle to switch the authenticator to another phone. You gotta like send in a scan of your ID and stuff...


You can use the authenticator now on the phone you have and then write down the serial number and restore code. Then on the new phone re-install the app and restore it back. He's the link explaining all you need to know Blizzard

I don't even have D3 installed or added to my battle.net account yet, but i changed my password, and added the authenticator, and have it set to always ask for an authenticator code. I trust no one, lol.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I am trying to hold off on getting the phone one until I get my new phone. (getting a GS3 when it comes out next month) Because I heard it's a hassle to switch the authenticator to another phone. You gotta like send in a scan of your ID and stuff...


All you have to have to remove the authenticator, is have the authenticator.

When you remove it from your account, it simply asks you for 2 codes in a row (so you have to wait the 15 seconds).

If you don't remove the authenticator before you sell or trade your phone, then you have to send them a picture of your ID. I had this happen to me because I wasn't using my account at the time, but my authenicator was removed within 24hrs of taking a picture of my ID (with my new camera phone) and sending it to them.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the authentication codes provided by the authenticator are only valid for about a minute before generating a new one.


Authenticator code refreshes every 30 seconds.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

i mean the serial # and the restore code

Ill just write it down no one can get it if its in my house... without bad things happening to them. lol


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i mean the serial # and the restore code
> Ill just write it down no one can get it if its in my house... without bad things happening to them. lol


The serial number will always stay the same for the account it's tied to unless you remove it from the account and get a new serial number. Restore code also refreshes every 30 seconds like the authenticator code does.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> The serial number will always stay the same for the account it's tied to unless you remove it from the account and get a new serial number. Restore code also refreshes every 30 seconds like the authenticator code does.


nice ill write down my serial then and put it in my safe next to (some) of my guns lol


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im just wondering if i'll have to do anything every time I updated my phone? its android and i'm using a custom ROM that gets updated every so often but that doesn't really change any of my apps or anything. ALSO it just seems to make sense not keep the authentication codes in a txt file on my pc in case the pc gets hacked. Any comments on the best way to store the authentication code on a computer or is it just best to write it down somewhere internet jerks cant get to it lol.


post-its







although i still tend to write it in a code of some sort, just in case someone sits in front of my pc and try to figure out the logins.


----------



## jbobb

After reading all this stuff about losing items, I was going to buy an authenticator from the site. I wanted to use paypal to pay for it, but see the Blizzard site does not accept paypal even though the Battle.net site does.









Is the Battle.net site run by someone else other than Blizzard? Why would they allow paypal on one site, but not the other?

Yes, i know there is a mobile one that is free, but my phone (Blackberry 9850) does not support it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> After reading all this stuff about losing items, I was going to buy an authenticator from the site. I wanted to use paypal to pay for it, but see the Blizzard site does not accept paypal even though the Battle.net site does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Battle.net site run by someone else other than Blizzard? Why would they allow paypal on one site, but not the other?
> Yes, i know there is a mobile one that is free, but my phone (Blackberry 9850) does not support it.


i saw something about a dial in option also.....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Write down the serial and restore code and it should be easy to transfer between phones


Thanks man, I got the mobile authenticator all set up. I feel safe now..










Edit: Oh wow so many responses, thanks guys


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> The serial number will always stay the same for the account it's tied to unless you remove it from the account and get a new serial number. Restore code also refreshes every 30 seconds like the authenticator code does.


The restore code does not change, why would they say write it down to restore the app if it changes every 30 seconds.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> The restore code does not change, why would they say write it down to restore the app if it changes every 30 seconds.


There is a restore code for the app, and there is the key the app produces to login. The restore code doesn't change, the login key does. Presumably the restore code is like a CD key, which should be secure enough to remain constant.


----------



## wasbo

Hey guys, just started playing (level 5 barb)







Just a question what should I change from the video settings? (I have a 6850) I put everything on high and AA checked. Should I change the foreground/background fps?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> The restore code does not change, why would they say write it down to restore the app if it changes every 30 seconds.


Yeah i didn't mean to say that about the restore code. Going a little to fast.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasbo*
> 
> Hey guys, just started playing (level 5 barb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question what should I change from the video settings? (I have a 6850) I put everything on high and AA checked. Should I change the foreground/background fps?


Firstly, you should go into gameplay options and check all of the boxes in there for a full, more rewarding game experience









As for video options, if you are having framerate issues I've heard that turning off AA really helps with that. Foreground fps should be 60, if your monitor is 60hz. Background fps is how many frames it will render when you are alt tabbed. I keep mine at 60, since I have the resources to spare









Also, great class choice!


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im just wondering if i'll have to do anything every time I updated my phone? its android and i'm using a custom ROM that gets updated every so often but that doesn't really change any of my apps or anything. ALSO it just seems to make sense not keep the authentication codes in a txt file on my pc in case the pc gets hacked. Any comments on the best way to store the authentication code on a computer or is it just best to write it down somewhere internet jerks cant get to it lol.


mine is in an untitled google docs file on my google account.

I've rooted/flashed my tablet and phone countless times already and restored without issue


----------



## nycste

am i not mistaken or haven't several people with authenticators been hacked too?


----------



## Rabbs

I'm i like the only one who will start out playing with a female demon hunter? Gah she's so badass. Also has a achievement for getting two demon hunters to level 60 dwamn.
Quote:


> am i not mistaken or haven't several people with authenticators been hacked too?


From my understanding of things the one's who got hacked using an authenticator where the ones who used the authenticator AFTER getting hacked.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I'm i like the only one who will start out playing with a female demon hunter? Gah she's so badass. Also has a achievement for getting two demon hunters to level 60 dwamn.


Whenever I play a DH it will definitely be female as will my wizard. Gotta keep it consistent with DII even though they are technically different classes haha. I will never make a female barb or WD on the other hand.


----------



## rctrucker

Ok, so getting authenticator is a must have. No confirmed compromises from authenticated accounts.

That should sum up quite a few posts!

BACK TO THE GOOD STUFF PLZ!

How many wizards out there are grouping for inferno? If so, what are you running when you group?

The solo builds are fairly easy to figure out which ones work and which ones don't right away.

With grouping, there is a lot more you can do, or not do.

Right now I'm grouping with a dodge/resist tank monk and a DH. My current build is : Venom Hydra, force weapon, force armor, blizzard w/ chance to freeze, diamond skin w/ amp'd absorb, Shock pulse with piercing orb.

With the amount that I stun, and his chance to dodge, he can actually tank most packs we come across! Of course arcane has to be avoided, along with the other heavy dmg stuff you don't want to stand in. The DH just lays down the damage and stays behind me in case we running into a walling pack, or teleport.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> mine is in an untitled google docs file on my google account.
> I've rooted/flashed my tablet and phone countless times already and restored without issue


oh cool yea my phone is rooted and im obviously not running the stock ROM since it was crap lol


----------



## Csokis

First Legendary!


----------



## Zulli85

Nice Goldwrap, they used to give 30 mf in DII though.







I'm guessing you could get 100k gold out of it at the auction house.


----------



## daha

Congrats on your first Legendary! I found 3 so far and all of them were found off normal monsters! but i had the nephalem valor stack at 5. free tips (for DH, WD, WIZ): Get to 60 as soon as possible and start farming act 1 inferno, buy some 12% movespeed boots and invest in any high dmg weapon 700+dmg for 1 hand 800+ for 2 hand. You can buy blues of these with ****ty modifiers for fairly cheap. Get your Damage to around 18k to 25k and kite act 1 inferno! Dont worry about your life or defense too much because with high damage you can kill inferno solo monsters really quick! let me know if you guys want more advice!


----------



## nycste

anyone else besides me never play with a follower? is there even a point or not till inferno or something? aka im a monk lv35 atm on nightmare


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Nice Goldwrap, they used to give 30 mf in DII though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you could get 100k gold out of it at the auction house.


Even with that MF, I doubt you get 100k. It is a lvl 30 item and the only people who would drop money on it, would be those looking for a cheap MF set, or an upgrade for their lvl 30 char








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> anyone else besides me never play with a follower? is there even a point or not till inferno or something? aka im a monk lv35 atm on nightmare


This will change, lol. After nightmare you can't just pile through and face roll everything on your monk. The damage/heals from a follower come in handy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> anyone else besides me never play with a follower? is there even a point or not till inferno or something? aka im a monk lv35 atm on nightmare


I've used the Templar or Enchantress on the few times I have played alone. Their dialogues with each other are hilarious. Reminds me of the conversations the NPC's had in ME games.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Even with that MF, I doubt you get 100k. It is a lvl 30 item and the only people who would drop money on it, would be those looking for a cheap MF set, or an upgrade for their lvl 30 char
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will change, lol. After nightmare you can't just pile through and face roll everything on your monk. The damage/heals from a follower come in handy.


True, 100k is probably too steep. I guess the nostalgia factor doesn't bump up the price that much haha.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Even with that MF, I doubt you get 100k. It is a lvl 30 item and the only people who would drop money on it, would be those looking for a cheap MF set, or an upgrade for their lvl 30 char
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will change, lol. After nightmare you can't just pile through and face roll everything on your monk. The damage/heals from a follower come in handy.


Good to know any tips on gearing them up so far I have just saved all follower items on my bank alt


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> anyone else besides me never play with a follower? is there even a point or not till inferno or something? aka im a monk lv35 atm on nightmare


I still haven't touched a follower on my barb, although I probably should. I always forget about those guys


----------



## seabiscuit68

I really want to play this game, but never played the other two. All my friends have it, but they all bought digital copies. Does anyone [not trying to beg] have a guest pass that they wouldn't mind parting with so I can give this game a try?

Also, how does the game do with Crossfire? Will my 6870's have any problem playing it (1920x1080)?

Thanks


----------



## Methos07

My templar buddy really comes in handy, sometimes.

Once in a blue moon he'll actually do something useful and physically block off a narrow lane so the mobs can't get to me. He's my linebacker <3


----------



## k0rnh0li0

some game updates

azmodan runs have been nerfed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> My templar buddy really comes in handy, sometimes.
> Once in a blue moon he'll actually do something useful and physically block off a narrow lane so the mobs can't get to me. He's my linebacker <3


Sounds like he is not very productive then. Should release him.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> I really want to play this game, but never played the other two. All my friends have it, but they all bought digital copies. Does anyone [not trying to beg] have a guest pass that they wouldn't mind parting with so I can give this game a try?
> Also, how does the game do with Crossfire? Will my 6870's have any problem playing it (1920x1080)?
> Thanks


i dont think there is proper support for crossfire.. although havent heard of many issues.

I am running a single 6870 and have Zero issues. 1920x1080 - all high with AA


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> I really want to play this game, but never played the other two. All my friends have it, but they all bought digital copies. Does anyone [not trying to beg] have a guest pass that they wouldn't mind parting with so I can give this game a try?
> Also, how does the game do with Crossfire? Will my 6870's have any problem playing it (1920x1080)?
> Thanks


Nope, a couple of 6870s should do quite nicely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Good to know any tips on gearing them up so far I have just saved all follower items on my bank alt


Your stash is shared between your characters.

Templar : STR > DEX > VIT
I never worried much about dmg on him because he doesn't do much...

Enchantress : INT > VIT
Give her any decent weapons you come across, she is good dmg with good gear.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sounds like he is not very productive then. Should release him.


/agree, i use the archer for snares, or enchantress for knock back and chicken.







templar is too slow to do anything useful IMO. but then again. i'm a wiz, so i fight mobs that aren't even on my screen yet usually my survivability drops to 50% if i can actually see the mob i'm killing


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i dont think there is proper support for crossfire.. although havent heard of many issues.
> I am running a single 6870 and have Zero issues. 1920x1080 - all high with AA


So the game doesn't even need to be crossfired for max settings. That is good. Half the time, crossfire is more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Does anyone know if the followers steal experience?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Does anyone know if the followers steal experience?


i dont think so..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

i dont think so but you get alot less when you play by your self...

did not mean to double post sorry.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Does anyone know if the followers steal experience?


I would be surprised if they did.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> I really want to play this game, but never played the other two. All my friends have it, but they all bought digital copies. Does anyone [not trying to beg] have a guest pass that they wouldn't mind parting with so I can give this game a try?
> Also, how does the game do with Crossfire? Will my 6870's have any problem playing it (1920x1080)?
> Thanks


Check the freebie section of OCN. I and many others are giving away guest passes there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Does anyone know if the followers steal experience?


Fairly certain that they don't. I used a full heal templar for pretty much all of normal, nightmare, and hell, and I hit 60 by A4 hell. Might have been A3 but still I never got the impression that followers were taking my experience or that I was leveling slower because I had one.


----------



## -SE7EN-

the desert in Hell is soo obnoxious.


----------



## Polyspecific

You'll love act 4 if you hate the desert.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Check the freebie section of OCN. I and many others are giving away guest passes there.
> Fairly certain that they don't. I used a full heal templar for pretty much all of normal, nightmare, and hell, and I hit 60 by A4 hell. Might have been A3 but still I never got the impression that followers were taking my experience or that I was leveling slower because I had one.


Thanks for the info. There appears to be only one giveaway open, but I threw my name in the hat.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is there any point in setting foreground FPS to 200? obviously my card can do it...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polyspecific*
> 
> You'll love act 4 if you hate the desert.


i hated the desert on the other difficulties too... but the farther it gets along, the less it seems can be done without a barbarian in the group, and half the time it seems the barb could do just as well without us even being in the area


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> anyone else besides me never play with a follower? is there even a point or not till inferno or something? aka im a monk lv35 atm on nightmare


i do, the enchantress. coz sometimes i get lonely









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> /agree, i use the archer for snares, or enchantress for knock back and chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> templar is too slow to do anything useful IMO. but then again. i'm a wiz, so i fight mobs that aren't even on my screen yet usually my survivability drops to 50% if i can actually see the mob i'm killing


do their skills activate automatically? coz ive never seen the enchantress turn anything to chicken or scoundrel use any trap.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i do, the enchantress. coz sometimes i get lonely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do their skills activate automatically? coz ive never seen the enchantress turn anything to chicken or scoundrel use any trap.


Did you spec them correctly? There are options in their builds.

If you want to respec them, just right click on them and select "retrain".


----------



## daha

The scoundrel is actually a really good follower. I also discovered a few good tricks with the scoundrel. If you equip some increase attack rings/amulet (you can buy these from the ring merchant every so often) and a Bow (not crossbow, attacks to slow) with an attack modifier like 3% chance to freeze or stun, he wont do damage but he will have 2 attacks per second (he shoots 3 arrows at a time) and debuff the enemy more often than you think. This will free up some skill slots if you are using skills to slow enemies. also his last skill gives you 3% chance to crit which is a very nice bonus.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> The scoundrel is actually a really good follower. I also discovered a few good tricks with the scoundrel. If you equip some increase attack rings/amulet (you can buy these from the ring merchant every so often) and a Bow (not crossbow, attacks to slow) with an attack modifier like 3% chance to freeze or stun, he wont do damage but he will have 2 attacks per second (he shoots 3 arrows at a time) and debuff the enemy more often than you think. This will free up some skill slots if you are using skills to slow enemies. also his last skill gives you 3% chance to crit which is a very nice bonus.


it's only good if you play as Barb, or Monk

if you are a DH, Wiz, or WD you need the Templar guy to be your decoy to hold off the herd of mobs

once the Templar is spec out nicely with Rares and Rings + Amulets it can be a very good tank, and healer

load him up with +VIT and +STR or +Life per Hit stuff to keep him alive for longer

find stuff with +% elements protection to give him more survival in NM & Hell

all the followers are pretty useless past Hell levels


----------



## Bobotheklown

Sweet we hit over 6k posts!! Dibs on post number 6666


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's only good if you play as Barb, or Monk
> if you are a DH, Wiz, or WD you need the Templar guy to be your decoy to hold off the herd of mobs
> once the Templar is spec out nicely with Rares and Rings + Amulets it can be a very good tank, and healer


I'm currently a wizard and in inferno, i can say that the Templar guy is a lot less useful due to the fact he dies in 1 or 2 hits. Monsters hit really hard in inferno so you're going to need to be kiting/running away and he provides extra debuffs to keep them afar. In inferno, a monk or barb would rather have the Templar to provide a little extra healing while you're trying to go up and up with the mobs due to your inability to kite.


----------



## Equivalence

Finally had to change my build and add in some survivability, level 40 witch doctor here. Act 2 on nightmare been really easy up to now and still kinda is, can't wait to play on hell.


----------



## meckert15834

to anyone who needs Gold.

i have been having real good luck with flipping stuff in the AH.

but something with an empty socket in it. throw a Gem in it and resell it for twice as much.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> to anyone who needs Gold.
> i have been having real good luck with flipping stuff in the AH.
> but something with an empty socket in it. throw a Gem in it and resell it for twice as much.


I have too but it is never enough. I feel like I need 7 or 8 mil to get some good gear. I do have an Andarial's Visage for sale in the AH but no bids on it yet. That will be a nice chunk of change if/when it sells.


----------



## JAM3S121

Enchantress is excellent

the knockback is great for kiting

the chicken spell is great for stopping enemies although she aims it at where you stand so if no enemies are near you it wont hex them, but it will literally hex ANYTHING for the max duration if it lands.

I made a lot of gold last week

i was in act 2 buying items off merchants reselling them for 25k-50k for items that cost 8k max.

items with attack speed and dex/int like rings/amulets were huge lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it expected ALWAYS to have more DPS when using two one-handed weapons with the monk compared to using one one-handed plus shield? What can be the disadvantage of using two one-handed weapons, only less armor?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it expected ALWAYS to have more DPS when using two one-handed weapons with the monk compared to using one one-handed plus shield? What can be the disadvantage of using two one-handed weapons, only less armor?


Usually a lot less armor. Then again, a Monk with insanely high dex usually dodges most things anyways.


----------



## rprice06

Stuck, need help with Diablo in Hell.

any takers at the moment?

ID: STLPR1CE#1568


----------



## oc_user

normal and nm are just tutorials. hell and inf is where the real game begins.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Usually a lot less armor. Then again, a Monk with insanely high dex usually dodges most things anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> normal and nm are just tutorials. hell and inf is where the real game begins.


Which means dual wield is the way to go?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Which means dual wield is the way to go?


Assuming that you have high dex, then yes.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it expected ALWAYS to have more DPS when using two one-handed weapons with the monk compared to using one one-handed plus shield? What can be the disadvantage of using two one-handed weapons, only less armor?


Lv 44ish Monk I actually forget lol, I have been DWing the entire time I tried 2h a few times never gave a shield a chance because we just do not need it up to this point in the game. You have to be on your toes from time to time and yes DWing is the best way to go. We need combos and spirit generators to proc nonstop I use lots of good old spirit to spice things up or just to drop lots of bells! You will know what I mean as you progress in the game.

Again I can only speak for lvs 1-45ish so far they have been a blast and easy just watchout for chains, lazers that go pew pew, holds, poison clouds and fire blobs they hurt = poison is only thing that killed me once!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Assuming that you have high dex, then yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Lv 44ish Monk I actually forget lol, I have been DWing the entire time I tried 2h a few times never gave a shield a chance because we just do not need it up to this point in the game. You have to be on your toes from time to time and yes DWing is the best way to go. We need combos and spirit generators to proc nonstop I use lots of good old spirit to spice things up or just to drop lots of bells! You will know what I mean as you progress in the game.
> Again I can only speak for lvs 1-45ish so far they have been a blast and easy just watchout for chains, lazers that go pew pew, holds, poison clouds and fire blobs they hurt = poison is only thing that killed me once!


Right thanks. For computation purposes, how does DWing produce more DPS than using one-hand + shield? I thought the effective DPS of two OH weapons is the average of both?

Do you guys recommend that I equip any two weapons that has the highest DPS? No need to be exactly the same?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Right thanks. For computation purposes, how does DWing produce more DPS than using one-hand + shield? I thought the effective DPS of two OH weapons is the average of both?
> Do you guys recommend that I equip any two weapons that has the highest DPS? No need to be exactly the same?


You alternate attacks but get a +15% atk spd bonus.

I say use similar weapons or you might hurt your DPS. 51 monk going fist and shield.

How are OCN people liking barb?

Thinking about focusing on a new char. Kinda bored with Monk.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You alternate attacks but get a +15% atk spd bonus.
> I say use similar weapons or you might hurt your DPS. 51 monk going fist and shield.
> How are OCN people liking barb?
> Thinking about focusing on a new char. Kinda bored with Monk.


By similar, you mean exactly the same specs?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You alternate attacks but get a +15% atk spd bonus.
> I say use similar weapons or you might hurt your DPS. 51 monk going fist and shield.
> How are OCN people liking barb?
> Thinking about focusing on a new char. Kinda bored with Monk.


Barb is the ish, nuff said









Apparently he sucks in inferno, however. I have yet to get there, personally.


----------



## rusky1

Here's my current DH build. Any suggestions for inferno? I'm currently lvl 59 in act 3 of hell.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#fRPdVT!eTY!bccZbZ


----------



## Equivalence

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#acYdUT!Zdb!aabZZZ

My current wd build. Using the dogs that share life with me and got the zombie handler so I have 4 dogs out and taking less damage overall.
Gargantuan is a great tank while the dogs soak up my damage.

Spirit walk with mana ruin for an easy get away and obviously moar mana.
Soul harvest for a free heal and increased int for damage.

Then my fav spell is the dire fire bats. Insane aoe damage nuke that I can cast a good amount of times before having to spirit walk. For bosses tho It kinda sucks and I usually trade haunt in for it.
Normal spell = poison darts with the splinters glyphed, the only reason I use it as I have yet to find another one I like in it's place except the rain of frogs but they cost to much mana.

Any recommendations, to aid me in building a better build for moving on past nightmare?


----------



## Mach 5

Lvl 21 monk here, loving it atm! Got a legendary fairly early on, sold it on the auction house as it was worse then the gear I already had at the time, and I could use the gold for other stuff.

Im finding monk fairly easy, im a complete diablo noob and I have died once because I wasnt really watching what I was doing, but with some of the skills ive got now, I dont think ive seen my health drop below 50% since I hit lvl 15.

Its also worth noting, I *think* fists of thunder + thunderclap rune will let you teleport even if you are snared - ive only been snared once so far, so I cant confirm.


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How are OCN people liking barb?


It's a very fun class to play. I've completed Act 1 on Inferno and I don't have many problems killing elites as long as I pop my CDs. Playing a 2h barbarian with all only 3 offensive skills (that including passives).
The problem starts with Act 2. The only way to be able to farm there is to outgear the Act buy purchasing items from the AH, but then what's the point of farming it when you have equal or better quality items?
Or, by going 1h + shield (again overgearing, but you won't need as good gear as with 2h/DW). I don't really like the playstyle of 1h+shield so Blizzard either make the other specs on par or I'll just play another class that have an easier time.

I also tried Act 3 & 4 on Inferno. My barbarian is smashing everything in Act 1, in Act 4, I got 1 shot by the boss. I popped 65% damage reduction cooldown, got 2 shot instead.
It's a really crappy farming and itemization design and I get this feeling Diablo 3 have a lot of WoW influence which just ruins the overall experience. Farming in Inferno is frustrating, not fun.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Now I'm confused more, some say to use 1 one-handed weapon plus shield and now you're saying two one-handed weapons. Which is which?


What do you want to accomplish? It truely depends on your style and level of play, as well as the attributes of all your other gear. If you have two 1-handed weapons, your dps MAY decrease a smidge, BUT your attack SPEED increases(which is must more important for building spirit and life if you have those skills set).

Shields offer you better armor rating obviously, as well as give you some cool attribute boosts... However, there are a ton of great 1 handed weapons that off the attribute boosts, and you can use the monks ability to increase your armor rating by 100% of your dexterity... which literally makes your shield useless (or that much more powerful, but you really dont need that extra armor rating)


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Any recommendations, to aid me in building a better build for moving on past nightmare?


I feel dogs aren't really worth the mana cost unless being sacrificed for damage or dropping health globes (or both







)
This is my current in between build until I hit 54 and may switch to bears (currently 52 on Hell): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#gRPTdU!WfU!ZabZZZ
can be used from lv 40 if you switch the Fetish Army rune. Main flaw is you got to know how to kite when your Gargantuan and Fetish are down.

Spirit Barrage with Well of Souls - hits multiple targets, combined with a good weapon and Pierce the Veil does nice damage, doesn't need line of sight (can shoot through walls and all - go behind walling enemy's walls and use to your advantage etc.).
Hex with Hedge Magic - can never have enough healing abilities, turn to chicken really helps vs stronger enemies.
Fetish Army with Legion of Daggers - free to cast, long cooldown so no need to watch it for Vision Quest, better distraction than the dogs due to amount of fetishes, did I mention it's free?
Gargantuan with Restless Giant - Distraction
Soul Harvest with Siphon - HP, Mana, more damage. Really nothing bad about it apart from having to be used in close proximity.
Spirit Walk with Honored Guest - Emergency if Hex and Siphon just aren't enough, or if i'm being silly and forget to keep 4 abilities on cooldown for Vision Quest.

Pierce the Veil - it's nice to actually do damage
Rush of Essence and Vision Quest - with these two it's easy to have infinite mana to constantly be spamming your Spirit Barrage as well as your other abilities.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Stuck, need help with Diablo in Hell.
> any takers at the moment?
> ID: STLPR1CE#1568


Yo man, I will pwn diablo in hell for you.... KaRmA#1295 add me


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> What do you want to accomplish? It truely depends on your style and level of play, as well as the attributes of all your other gear. If you have two 1-handed weapons, your dps MAY decrease a smidge, BUT your attack SPEED increases(which is must more important for building spirit and life if you have those skills set).
> Shields offer you better armor rating obviously, as well as give you some cool attribute boosts... However, there are a ton of great 1 handed weapons that off the attribute boosts, and you can use the monks ability to increase your armor rating by 100% of your dexterity... which literally makes your shield useless (or that much more powerful, but you really dont need that extra armor rating)


Thanks for the recommendation. Well, I think using two OH weapons right now is better than 1 OH weapon + shield, it makes killing monsters faster







And yes you're right, I think I don't need the extra armor rating given by shields. But the thing is, when I dual wielded, my DPS increased as well as my attack speed, so yeah.


----------



## Coma

I mainly use a shield because weapons don't come with magic find.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> I mainly use a shield because weapons don't come with magic find.


There are 2 handed weaps with MF. Its just super rare.

Not sure about yellows or blues, but I know a few Legendary 1 handed weapons with MF.


----------



## HarrisLam

question : has any of you been upgrading blacksmith to oblivion and actually met some success through selling in AH?

any at all?

I mean I'm at like lv 4 or 5 of the smith and it must have costed at least 50k so far, and I can't even craft yellow weapons, the hell......


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> question : has any of you been upgrading blacksmith to oblivion and actually met some success through selling in AH?
> any at all?
> I mean I'm at like lv 4 or 5 of the smith and it must have costed at least 50k so far, and I can't even craft yellow weapons, the hell......


It seems really luck based. I'm at level 7 and would say with the current market (game just came out, item prices all over the place, commodity auctions down) I wouldn't try to profit through crafting. It all depends on the luck of what properties you get whether you'll fetch a profit or not.
I think i've seen recipes to craft Legendary items in the AH list of searchable things (maybe near max level?), hopefully those may make the whole ordeal more worth it...

currently a better way to profit is keeping an eye on trinkets from merchants, some of the rings/amulets resell for a huge profit in the AH if they have the right stats.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I got another "legendary" item its a crap 2 handed sword 400 dmg..... something about blinding dust I think. WOW this is ridiculous they need to change the name of these items from "Legendary"


----------



## SIDWULF

How important is protection attribute in diablo 3? I am getting creamed at the end of act III nightmare with 19K health. not sure why but champion mobs are just killing me constantly when i am sourounded by them.

should i look for items with protection? or just keep forcusing on uping dmg and health?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> How important is protection attribute in diablo 3? I am getting creamed at the end of act III nightmare with 19K health. not sure why but champion mobs are just killing me constantly when i am sourounded by them.
> should i look for items with protection? or just keep forcusing on uping dmg and health?


dmg up yes, but you'll want armor/dex too. prolly wanna state class for answers to what you need, as some classes can use points for stuff that makes enemies miss a lot of the time. dmg is nice, but if you're not alive long enough to do any.....


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> dmg up yes, but you'll want armor/dex too. prolly wanna state class for answers to what you need, as some classes can use points for stuff that makes enemies miss a lot of the time. dmg is nice, but if you're not alive long enough to do any.....


Level 50 wizard, and most items seem to give only +1% protection, should i even bother looking at this stat on items?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

no cause a wizard should be kiting and not getting hit, you want ALOT of dps and atleast 20-25k health. my friend is one of the first people who beat inferno im sure since he did it like 3-4 days in to the game and he uses a wizard with 20k health and he has like 60k DPS LOL!


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> no cause a wizard should be kiting and not getting hit, you want ALOT of dps and atleast 20-25k health. my friend is one of the first people who beat inferno im sure since he did it like 3-4 days in to the game and he uses a wizard with 20k health and he has like 60k DPS LOL!


kiting?


----------



## SIDWULF

Oh lol i just looked that up, I was already practicing this tactic with magic missle and little progress but that because im not using any ranged skills im trying to go up close AOE on everything.

Will try this with some ranged skills and movement speed modifiers thanks









EDIT: wow i just realized i was playing this class all wrong, no wonder why im dying so much. Gotta change a bunch of skills around now for more slowing and range.


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> question : has any of you been upgrading blacksmith to oblivion and actually met some success through selling in AH?
> any at all?
> I mean I'm at like lv 4 or 5 of the smith and it must have costed at least 50k so far, and I can't even craft yellow weapons, the hell......


I have maxed it out and even got some designs (it's not that expensive).
Weapons cost 100k to craft, armor parts 50k. And that is just raw crafting fee. It's only worth it if you get lucky and craft a helmet with for example 85 strength, 85 vitality, +4% crit, +60 all resistance and a socket slot. You could sell that for a couple millions.
But good luck with that









It's more like a gamble.


----------



## waylo88

I found crafting to be useless. Costs way too much to just _hope_ you get something decent. Rather take that money to the AH and actually get something I want/can use.


----------



## Tralala

I got bored at lvl 53 wiz


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Oh lol i just looked that up, I was already practicing this tactic with magic missle and little progress but that because im not using any ranged skills im trying to go up close AOE on everything.
> Will try this with some ranged skills and movement speed modifiers thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow i just realized i was playing this class all wrong, no wonder why im dying so much. Gotta change a bunch of skills around now for more slowing and range.


A good thing to keep in mind while kiting is you there needs to be half a screen's distance to be effective, more if the enemies are enhanced to move fast. Also, use CC for kiting. I like using blizzard frozen solid or frost hydras and just dropping it on top of me as enemies follow from behind.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Oh lol i just looked that up, I was already practicing this tactic with magic missle and little progress but that because im not using any ranged skills im trying to go up close AOE on everything.
> Will try this with some ranged skills and movement speed modifiers thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow i just realized i was playing this class all wrong, no wonder why im dying so much. Gotta change a bunch of skills around now for more slowing and range.


you aren't going to tank anything in inferno like I said thats why you gotta "KITE" kite like the wind my friend.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Oh lol i just looked that up, I was already practicing this tactic with magic missle and little progress but that because im not using any ranged skills im trying to go up close AOE on everything.
> Will try this with some ranged skills and movement speed modifiers thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow i just realized i was playing this class all wrong, no wonder why im dying so much. Gotta change a bunch of skills around now for more slowing and range.


you aren't going to tank anything in inferno like I said thats why you gotta "KITE" kite like the wind my friend. Yea he said half a screen which should be enough but I will be like almost a whole screen away 90% of the time if I can manage it.


----------



## mav451

Yeah I've been switching out my vit/dex gear for primarily dex/all res gear (I'm approaching 300 all res) - so my HP has dipped to 24K.
But yeah, as a by product, you are usually getting the highest class armors, but I wouldn't deliberately be shopping for high def armors.

Of course the most important thing is DPS - cuz the less time you have to deal with an elite boss pack, the better.
I'd usually spend 20-30% of your total budget to gradually upgrade your weapon, and other equipment. There is a big jump when you get to the 1mill+ weapons true, but you do want to balance your equipment haha.

*I thought strafe was silly, but Inferno has caused me to rethink it (when it comes to fast mobs). Any dmg done is > no damage, so when it is nigh unkitable (you're switching strafe/SS), it is worth revisiting. I tried Caltrops (useless in Hell/Inferno) and Sentry/chain rune, but both are rather silly in the end.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I've been switching out my vit/dex gear for primarily dex/all res gear (I'm approaching 300 all res) - so my HP has dipped to 24K.
> But yeah, as a by product, you are usually getting the highest class armors, but I wouldn't deliberately be shopping for high def armors.
> Of course the most important thing is DPS - cuz the less time you have to deal with an elite boss pack, the better.
> I'd usually spend 20-30% of your total budget to gradually upgrade your weapon, and other equipment. There is a big jump when you get to the 1mill+ weapons true, but you do want to balance your equipment haha.
> *I thought strafe was silly, but Inferno has caused me to rethink it (when it comes to fast mobs). Any dmg done is > no damage, so when it is nigh unkitable (you're switching strafe/SS), it is worth revisiting. I tried Caltrops (useless in Hell/Inferno) and Sentry/chain rune, but both are rather silly in the end.


Caltrops are useless? big negative on that one buddy I caltrop at the first site of a mob since everything endlessly pursues me and I use the immobilize mod on it keeps em stuck for like 4 seconds some times.... and I use traps so I can drop a 275% weapon damage trap (3 of them actually) and along with my caltrops I can do good damage while kiting. also using the bat companion to recharge hate so I can keep dropping traps/caltrops. trust me it works....

and I havent used strafe so I wouldn't know but I like vault alot with the one where if you vault your next vault in 6 seconds is reduced by 50% discipline cost... has saved my life more than 1k times


----------



## mav451

Are you in inferno yet?

The only mobs I need to slow down are the ones that aren't affected by it








Any fast mob well run right through it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Indeed I am, and yea some will run practically right through it but I can drop 3 in a line behind me and it slows em down still enough for me to escape and live to keep kiting. to each his own i guess


----------



## mav451

Well what's your setup?

I have SS/Prep/Strafe/Bat. Strafe is probably the only slot I mess with.
LC/RC are HA (Devouring) and EA (Nether) respectively.

I'm guessing you have Vault/Caltrop/Bat + ??? B/c then you will only have one left for SS (but no Prep).
I'm assuming you have a generator + spender for you mouse buttons.

*And to clarify, I'm not trying to antagonize. I used Caltrops in Normal/NM only to find their effectiveness against elites to be unimpressive at best once I was in Hell (and obviously Inferno).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

using hungering arrow with the one that has 70% more damage for some groups like skeles and weaker stuff or when im on the run kiting since it heat seeks alot, nether tentacles 155% wep damage and it heals me. using vault/ the discipline one also using brooding passive for healing... steady aim for damage. vengance for more hatred and whats ur dps/health? and ive never used prep actually...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im trying out smoke screen now instead of caltrops, but I still don't think caltrops are useless, especially when you are surrounded by alot of small enemies


----------



## Adonis

Whats class handels inferno best? Wasted so much time on barb to only find out they suck in inferno. I started a monk, are they good?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im trying out smoke screen now instead of caltrops, but I still don't think caltrops are useless, especially when you are surrounded by alot of small enemies


I don't understand how you're getting surrounded in the first place. But as I said before, when you actually need caltrops (fast mobs), they don't do anything. You need SS just to deal with jailers/frozen, so I have no idea how you were managing before (particularly in close quarters). Though you do mention using Steady Aim, so maybe you're just sitting at 1 screen+ distance away haha.

My passives are Archery/Vengeance/SS.
24K HP, 18K without SS. (26.4K with).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

why wouldnt I be sitting at almost 1 screen away in inferno bro? and I get pwned alot in act 2.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I don't understand how you're getting surrounded in the first place. But as I said before, when you actually need caltrops (fast mobs), they don't do anything. You need SS just to deal with jailers/frozen, so I have no idea how you were managing before (particularly in close quarters). Though you do mention using Steady Aim, so maybe you're just sitting at 1 screen+ distance away haha.
> My passives are Archery/Vengeance/SS.
> 24K HP, 18K without SS. (26.4K with).


by frozen you mean the ice crystal guys? i use vault to get away from that. and whats ur dps??


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> Whats class handels inferno best? Wasted so much time on barb to only find out they suck in inferno. I started a monk, are they good?


Act 3 Inferno at the moment, solo barb. I've skipped maybe 4-5 elite packs. Without exploits or skipping elites, most won't get further regardless of class. I have a monk friend, who is one of the best players I know in every game, and his monk is stuck in Act 3 too. Wait for balance fixes, they are announcing upcoming changes on Monday. I suggest just farming Act 1 Inferno for money until then. It's incredibly easy, I can do butcher runs without using a potion and if i'm lucky i'll make upwards of 500k a run after selling items. Just get 5 stacks, kill warden, kill butcher... a good 12-15 rares a run. I actually just started to have my friend stand in the corner with full MF gear and i'm still able to solo Act 1 Inferno with 2 person scaling. Still not having to use potions... Very easy.

If you can't do Act 1, then your gear is very bad, you are using a bad spec, or you aren't playing correctly. It's hundreds of times easier than act 2, and act 2 is hundreds of times easier than act 3. 47k HP, 670-740 resists, 10k armor, 13k DPS unbuffed. Popping CDs, results in about 35k DPS for 15 seconds which kills any elite pack in Act 1 in seconds. Butcher dies in about 20 seconds? Trash in Act 3 one shots me.


----------



## Maou

I'm using the same build as this guy
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149151204?page=1
Caltrops is very useful, i always drop one whenever i see a mob, the 1-2s root they do is enough for me to get distance and EA till they get feared, then HA till they're dead.
I'm near the end of act 2 inferno(finding that mage's body).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

that build looks very interesting, thank you for that. I used to use the bat stampede like he does but I stopped at some point I always thought it was awesome for knocking people back.

I'm gonna have to do some act2 later (ive beaten magdha but not in my game lol) i'm gonna try that build out for sure.


----------



## mav451

Yeah I took RoV to be somewhat of a joke, but that bit on Stampede hitting invulnerables sounds boss.
And he sacks the Bat (which opens room for using Caltrops).

Hrmmm.


----------



## Sainesk

is it just me or is the AH super slow right now? is it like peak time or is it because they were working on something...?


----------



## nycste

how does + % to damage work on weapons and is it calculated already in the weapon itself?

I am just noticing that it even existed I am currently lv 50 and using lv 46 fist weapons on my monk which are pretty kickass around 165dps each with gems but at 51 whats available is up to 270dps one handers i almost freaked out. Would you guys recommend I keep my eyes open on some good priced ones or just focuz on getting my tush to 60?

The game has gotten much harder I had my second death just an hour ago against some elite pack while my hunter buddy got destroyed haha and i couldnt kite/runaway hide long enuff for cooldowns or heals to pop back open.

any tips im all ears thanks!


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I took RoV to be somewhat of a joke, but that bit on Stampede hitting invulnerables sounds boss.
> And he sacks the Bat (which opens room for using Caltrops).
> Hrmmm.


Caltrops doesn't cost hatred,it costs disc.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is it just me or is the AH super slow right now? is it like peak time or is it because they were working on something...?


They were working on it earlier today.

Anyone else having serious latency issues? I can never tell if it's my side or theirs.


----------



## Genzel

No latency issues atm. Ah seems more jacked up than usual.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> I have maxed it out and even got some designs (it's not that expensive).
> *Weapons cost 100k to craft, armor parts 50k. And that is just raw crafting fee*. It's only worth it if you get lucky and craft a helmet with for example 85 strength, 85 vitality, +4% crit, +60 all resistance and a socket slot. *You could sell that for a couple millions*.
> But good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more like a gamble.


@first bold : *WHAT?*

@second bold : who has been buying stuff in gold AH for a million gold?


----------



## -SE7EN-

what's the best area in Hell to get me some money? I'm in A1 Inferno and seriously underpowered. Figure best for me is hit a money farm and just buyout **** in Auction. I am pushing 4k armor/damage each with a WD, which was prolly not even adequate for Hell.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what's the best area in Hell to get me some money? I'm in A1 Inferno and seriously underpowered. Figure best for me is hit a money farm and just buyout **** in Auction. I am pushing 4k armor/damage each with a WD, which was prolly not even adequate for Hell.


Yea, that damage is pretty low even for Hell. I would say do some Hell Az runs, or Diablo if you can, with Neph buff. I remember reading about Az nerfs, but I don't know if that was experience or items.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what's the best area in Hell to get me some money? I'm in A1 Inferno and seriously underpowered. Figure best for me is hit a money farm and just buyout **** in Auction. I am pushing 4k armor/damage each with a WD, which was prolly not even adequate for Hell.


If you go back from inferno to hell do you have to redo everything back to where you are or can you just jump right back?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea im using that DH build from earlier except im using brooding as one of my passives since I need something that regens health and I made it alot farther in act2 now the fear thing is awesome...


----------



## godofdeath

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz auction house so failing right now


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz auction house so failing right now


"Could not get payment info"

wut


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wow... some times I love this game other times it really makes me mad, just beat zoltan kulle or however you spell his name in inferno and of course, it did not save my progress and I am back at the beginning of the whole quest in dalgur oasis. GREAT!


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Caltrops doesn't cost hatred,it costs disc.


?

I'm talking skill slots dude. Sacking the Bat means it opens a slot.
Anyway I was fairly impressed with RoV Stampede.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz auction house so failing right now


Just had to buy another set of slots for my stash because I can't sell anything. Getting ridiculous considering that they want to release the Real Money AH in two days...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Well, I think using two OH weapons right now is better than 1 OH weapon + shield, it makes killing monsters faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes you're right, I think I don't need the extra armor rating given by shields. But the thing is, when I dual wielded, my DPS increased as well as my attack speed, so yeah.


Glad to hear it. That's why I said "may" decrease, because I honestly have no idea why sometimes it decreases with a dual wield... makes no sense to me... If you figure it out let me know. But, glad you saw the light! Dual wield is the only way to go with a high level monk. I have two one-handed weapons right now that deal 250+ dmg EACH. Can't beat that.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> ?
> I'm talking skill slots dude. Sacking the Bat means it opens a slot.
> Anyway I was fairly impressed with RoV Stampede.


Ops, sorry.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Just had to buy another set of slots for my stash because I can't sell anything. Getting ridiculous considering that they want to release the Real Money AH in two days...


Keep in mind that people don't want to buy garbage... Do some inferential pre-screening of your items. If you wouldn't possibly want it for a character... no one else will. Remember we ALL have access to a leveled blackmsmith and just as much chance to find magic items... Also, the trend I have been noticing are ******* (by no means calling you one) trying to sell items for 100,000+ gold when they are just rares or magical... That is so stupid to me... I will NEVER sell a rare for more than 50k and even IF it is bad *ss! Needless to say, I am always salvaging items, crafting more, and they are flying out of the auction house!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> I have too but it is never enough. I feel like I need 7 or 8 mil to get some good gear. I do have an Andarial's Visage for sale in the AH but no bids on it yet. That will be a nice chunk of change if/when it sells.


Enthusiasts do not like waiting 1-2 days for an item that is going to last them 1-2 days of leveling... If you ask me, in many cases below lvl 50 it is counter productive... Not necessarily just speaking to you, but to anyone having trouble flipping things in the AH and who need money... set a buyout price, and don't make it ridiculous! You will easily aquire things to sell...


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys..I'm currently a level 17 barb and Im on Act 2..I found myself dying quite a bit actually especially at the butcher. Do you guys have tips on EQ cause mine is crap and what skills I should set? (or a link to a good guide)


----------



## psyclum

barbarian strategy = hold down the auto-win button (also known as the left mouse button) till hell difficulty..... it's not that i'm trolling you, but if you have problems with the easiest class to play till inferno, then this may not be the right game for you...


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> barbarian strategy = hold down the auto-win button (also known as the left mouse button) till hell difficulty..... it's not that i'm trolling you, but if you have problems with the easiest class to play till inferno, then this may not be the right game for you...


Thanks, you're so helpful! I didn't ask for your opinion on whether I should continue the game or not. If I pay $60 for a game I will play it. I have never played a game of this type so it's obviously new to me.


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Thanks, you're so helpful! I didn't ask for your opinion on whether I should continue the game or not. If I pay $60 for a game I will play it. I have never played a game of this type so it's obviously new to me.


Well, I don't want to assume much in terms of your knowledge of these games, so I'll start with one basic piece of info... get STRENGTH and vitality gear. Don't worry about the other magic stats right now. STR allows you to hit harder and vitality gives you x10 HP per +1 vitality. So for example, pick up a chest piece with +15 vitality gives you 150hp to your total health. That will give you more room to work with in terms of not dying. STR also adds in some armor value that can help you.

Turn on elective mode, this allows you to place any skills in any slots. If you find you're dying a lot, put in an extra defensive move in one of your skill slots. Use your stuns etc. Leave health orbs on the ground until you need them, and use potions, there are plenty that drop and you can just spend the cash to buy more. Don't be afraid to change your skills for a situation. For most dungeon mobs, use something that has an AoE (area of effect) meaning it will attack multiple targets at a time - like a cleave or something. For bosses, I will generally choose a skill that hits really hard on a single target, like 140% weapon damage or more. Also turn on advanced tool tips to get more information on what a skill does for you. I don't have a barbarian, just know some of this stuff cuz I coop with my gf that's a barb. Use a passive that focuses on survivability more than attack until you get a feel for how things should work.

Also are you solo'ing? Make sure you bring an NPC with you. There are three to choose from - the templar, enchantress and one other I forget. Pick one that would seemingly compliment your play style. Barbarians are there to soak up a lot of damage and to deal damage.

Also you can search the auction house for tons of weapons. Search for strength and vitality around your level, maybe a rare item and buy a cheap one. This will help you out a lot too. I suggest one hand + shield to help you with protection so you don't die as much. Lastly, enjoy the game =D

I've only beaten normal difficulty with a Witch Doctor and a monk but if you get an understanding of some of this stuff, you'll be fine.


----------



## Waleh

Thanks dude, that cleared some things up. +rep


----------



## psyclum

ok, to be more specific, barbarian is the easiest class to play on normal. they can literally go through normal by hitting nothing but the left mouse button







if you are having problems, then your gears needs work. at the normal difficulty, it's actually very hard to kill a barbarian who is properly dressed. what makes this class special is that they are a strength based toon. witch doctors and wizards share intellect as primary stat, while demon hunter and monks share dex as their primary stat. so gear wise, nobody is going to compete with you except other barbarians.

strength is the primary stat that contribute to your armor. (intellect is resists and dex is dodge) so as a barbarian you are mitigating the most amount of damage simply going with max dps build. together with some life tap gear (life after kill, life per hit, life on % dmg delt) you are practically unkillable. the ONLY way you'd have problem in normal is you are severely under geared (using level 8 weapon at level 18 or something like that) and that really isn't rocket science to figure out.... visit the auction house. pick up a weapon that is appropriate to your level and basically hold down the auto-win button....

the way you posted your original post is like you are trolling because everyone knows on normal difficulty, barbarian is practically unkillable. most of the barbarians i see takes longer to loot then it takes them to kill the 25 mobs that dropped those loots...


----------



## Waleh

I wasn't trolling but I think I figured my problem was probably my eq. My weapon isn't too bad but I need better armor and whatnot.


----------



## psyclum

spell dmg isn't bad for normal difficulty at all so i wouldn't worry about any other stats other then strength... your attacks are AE based so any kind of weapon swing will land you a heal if you have any kind of life regen stat like life per hit or life of percent dmg delt. life per kill is fairly useless on boss fight since there aren't too many little critters around for you to tap your hp back... don't worry about the color of the weapon. at lower levels, a blue weapon is often much more powerful then a yellow. yellow often have crap stats like loot range/more gold/more exp/ etc... does nothing for your survivability or killing speed. look for gear that gives you the highest DPS, then stack strength like there is no tomorrow and you will KNOW what i mean when i say the left click is the auto-win button for barb's in normal.

the biggest mistake a new player can make is to NOT use the auction house. buy the best weapon for your level. if you can find someone who can craft you some gems, have them craft the highest level gem you can afford. gems are not level limited so if you can afford it, you can twink yourself with the highest tiered gem and just tape the left mouse button down and hand the mouse to your cat so your cat can win normal difficulty for you









also, the proper way to USE the auction house is to narrow your search by putting a limit on max buyout price. don't pay stupid prices that AH farmers are selling. just get something dirt cheap that is of your level and you'll do fine. never let your weapon fall more then 2 or 3 levels below your current level. that's when things get stupid hard if you do that. armor wise, it's not a huge deal. just wear the best you find during your travels. weapon and gems are what you spend $ on. once again do NOT pay stupid prices. if you cant find gems, make your own. gem crafting is expensive, but it'll be even more expensive if you pay stupid prices.. do your search from 10k gold buyout to see what kind of stuff is out there, then limit it down to 5k gold buyout or less to see what you can afford. remember you'll use that same weapon for only about 2 to 3 levels so there is no point in spending too much... the game is easy when you have a beast weapon in your hands. everything else is just strength stacking


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, does hardcore mode produce better equipment? I was planning on starting a hardcore playthrough soon with a monk(is monk a good HC choice?). Thanks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, does hardcore mode produce better equipment? I was planning on starting a hardcore playthrough soon with a monk(is monk a good HC choice?). Thanks.


Only difference is no rmah ever, and the whole dying thing. Whatever class you feel you can survive with is what you should use.


----------



## Nebel

2h barbarian
39.6k dps
38.5% crit
312% crit damage
25k hp (low but i sacrificed hp for resistance)
650-750 all resistance
4k armor

Gear for about 5 mil from AH.

Act 2 still feels like I'm playing naked.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> 2h barbarian
> 39.6k dps
> 38.5% crit
> 312% crit damage
> 25k hp (low but i sacrificed hp for resistance)
> 650-750 all resistance
> 4k armor
> Gear for about 5 mil from AH.
> Act 2 still feels like I'm playing naked.


How good is this gear? Like pretty good . Normal. Or amazing deals but not the best and 5 million yikes hope lv50+ drops a lot more money because so far I think I've only made 750k total including what I've spent.

PS. My weapons will jump From 140s dips to 230dps just upgrading my monk from lv46 to lv 51 weapons that's such a big jump doing my best to keep eyes on good ah deals. Any tips in regards to weapon upgrades there are many new stats as well to choose from +%weapon damage as example.


----------



## Sainesk

anyone else have a really hard time deciding on builds?
I feel like i'm switching every 5 minutes on my 57 WD "this is good but this might be better" and "I liked that last build, wait actually I liked that other one" I think I might roll a die or something and try totally random builds and see how fail/awesome they are...


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

I still have yet to play mine







.. thinking im doing monk though but not 100% sure, he just seems like he's a paladin/MA assassin mix. I dunno, i'm odd.

What seems to be doing well in later difficulties?


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INFAMYBLADE*
> 
> I still have yet to play mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. thinking im doing monk though but not 100% sure, he just seems like he's a paladin/MA assassin mix. I dunno, i'm odd.
> What seems to be doing well in later difficulties?


Ranged classes. You'll be frustrated in Inferno if you go melee.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> anyone else have a really hard time deciding on builds?
> I feel like i'm switching every 5 minutes on my 57 WD "this is good but this might be better" and "I liked that last build, wait actually I liked that other one" I think I might roll a die or something and try totally random builds and see how fail/awesome they are...


I switch my WD fairly often, as some look good on paper and are terrible or only good in certain situations. The frogs do so much damage, but have less range and have a good chance to not hit anything unless theres multiple enemies right in front of you (unless you use the one where they rain down - but I ran out of mana too much with that) and big bad voodoo is pretty good, but most of the time people can't/won't stay in the area needed to benefit from it. I tried the elective mode for a bit to just replace the voodoo/gargantuan set with something else for awhile, but (i dont know if i was accidentally dragging stuff off by accidentally clicking/dragging on it when trying to shoot something or run towards the bottom) I would find myself trying to use a skill, and find the button slot was blank.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Keep in mind that people don't want to buy garbage... Do some inferential pre-screening of your items. If you wouldn't possibly want it for a character... no one else will. Remember we ALL have access to a leveled blackmsmith and just as much chance to find magic items... Also, the trend I have been noticing are ******* (by no means calling you one) trying to sell items for 100,000+ gold when they are just rares or magical... That is so stupid to me... I will NEVER sell a rare for more than 50k and even IF it is bad *ss! Needless to say, I am always salvaging items, crafting more, and they are flying out of the auction house!


I set my prices low. Like really low, so I can flip sales quick. The issue is that I have 4 items that sold that were backed up (and I needed the money).


----------



## MKBOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I set my prices low. Like really low, so I can flip sales quick. The issue is that I have 4 items that sold that were backed up (and I needed the money).


yeah same here the AH was lagging last night, and i had 12.5k gold in limbo. thankfully they fixed it and i got my monies and items this morning !!


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

What's with the ever so slight jerky stutter in this game?

Tried reverting back to previous drivers, installed onto the SSD. No joy.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I opted out of reading through the literally 1000 posts that were made while I was on vacation. Had a great time in Nashville as always. Why can't the PNW have as many beautiful and friendly people?!

We also learned that if you are close to 50 you should not jump off of 40' cliffs. My mom did and landed wrong on her bum (surface area), from the water impact alone she crushed her L1 vertebrae and had surgery yesterday to stabilize it with the 2 above and 2 below. So it looks like I get the house to myself for 2 weeks while she is still recovering in Tenn.









I didn't really have much of a chance ever to play but got about 20 mins in this morning and was quickly reminded how fun this game is! Is anyone having trouble buying things (gems in my case) off the AH? I searched for a emerald and nothing ever came up.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> What's with the ever so slight jerky stutter in this game?
> Tried reverting back to previous drivers, installed onto the SSD. No joy.


Personally, I'm pointing my finger at Blizzard's servers for the terrible latency. I know my connection is solid as I was testing it all night. Don't expect any fixes or patches until Tuesday or Wednesday after the holidays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I didn't really have much of a chance ever to play but got about 20 mins in this morning and was quickly reminded how fun this game is! Is anyone having trouble buying things (gems in my case) off the AH? I searched for a emerald and nothing ever came up.


The entire AH system is down. Even though you can get in and search sometimes, it's so bugged that nothing can be done (it was offline most of last night).


----------



## Equivalence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> What's with the ever so slight jerky stutter in this game?
> Tried reverting back to previous drivers, installed onto the SSD. No joy.


Same had this since the beta, slight but noticeable stutter. On ssd or hdd - On 6970 or gtx 580 - with a 960t @4ghz or 2500k @4.4ghz.
I think it's connection related and server related but not sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Same had this since the beta, slight but noticeable stutter. On ssd or hdd - On 6970 or gtx 580 - with a 960t @4ghz or 2500k @4.4ghz.
> I think it's connection related and server related but not sure.


Server lag shouldn't give a stutter like that. I've seen it be exactly the same on 5 completely different PC's and 2 different connections... Blizz really dropped the ball there. I'm just hoping a patch will fix it someday.

In other news, I finally beat Diablo! On to nightmare.


----------



## Tchernobyl

So, I know the recipe for staff of herding is a rare drop from izual in normal. Now, my issue is this: before i even got anywhere near to izual (i was in act 2 at the time), a friend who was 15 levels higher crafted the staff of herding, and together we went to the level.

I have long since been able to fight and kill izual, however, he is not dropping the recipe/staff at ALL.

My question is this... if you finish the level once (i have the achievement for finding it), does that deny you from getting the staff/recipe at all? If yes, that's pretty poorly thought out...

Or am I just unbelievably unlucky with drops from izual? (going on 10 kills now...)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> So, I know the recipe for staff of herding is a rare drop from izual in normal. Now, my issue is this: before i even got anywhere near to izual (i was in act 2 at the time), a friend who was 15 levels higher crafted the staff of herding, and together we went to the level.
> I have long since been able to fight and kill izual, however, he is not dropping the recipe/staff at ALL.
> My question is this... if you finish the level once (i have the achievement for finding it), does that deny you from getting the staff/recipe at all? If yes, that's pretty poorly thought out...
> Or am I just unbelievably unlucky with drops from izual? (going on 10 kills now...)


You can still get it.

You need to farm Izual the for the recipe. Just keep going back and solo him as fast as possible..

Took me 10 hrs of HARD farming to get every part of the staff. Most of the people I know who has the stuff, took about 5-10 hrs of rush solo farming.

Not sure if its a placebo effect but I swear MF helped farming the items.

BTW 10 kills is nothing. Had one unlucky friend who ended up doing 40ish rnus before getting his.


----------



## Ghooble

Am I supposed to be level 50 in Nightmare? Seems like I'm a bit high lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Am I supposed to be level 50 in Nightmare? Seems like I'm a bit high lol


Considering 60 is the max level you can reach, it does seem a tad on the high side







.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Considering 60 is the max level you can reach, it does seem a tad on the high side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just killed nightmare diablo at 51


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Considering 60 is the max level you can reach, it does seem a tad on the high side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's kind of fun though, I beat the spider lady (Mistress of Lust?) before she could even do the next phase of the fight. The whole thing lasted about 10-15 seconds and I didn't even potion

Edit: Also, a little known fact about the Wizard's move Archon we all know that you get more time the more kills you get. But if you rack up 93 kills it's worth 2 minutes. My Archon totaled over 10minutes going through the Garden's of Hope


----------



## Sainesk

do the staffs of herding have infinite portal open uses?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> do the staffs of herding have infinite portal open uses?


I think they do. Which would mean basically infinite farming


----------



## squad

Hey guys I've been hacked on my d3 account. I usually never get hacked by this kind of stuff and I also added the Auth mobile to my phone and I still got hacked. Is there any way to retrieve my stuff back?


----------



## Ghooble

Just beat Nightmare. Level 52 lol


----------



## nycste

Hey guys just wanted to confirm but no bosses on nightmare dropped a single rare is this normal or some broken junk? On top of that their blues were super under geared and leveled it makes no sense to have such crappy rewards? I don't get blizzard unless this is a bug.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad*
> 
> Hey guys I've been hacked on my d3 account. I usually never get hacked by this kind of stuff and I also added the Auth mobile to my phone and I still got hacked. Is there any way to retrieve my stuff back?


Sorry to hear that, I'm not sure what can be done about it but there are a bunch of different threads at the Battle.net forums about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to confirm but no bosses on nightmare dropped a single rare is this normal or some broken junk? On top of that their blues were super under geared and leveled it makes no sense to have such crappy rewards? I don't get blizzard unless this is a bug.


Pretty normal indeed. The drops get better and better as your progress through the game, especially if you have some magic find. I have about 60 mf plus when I kill rare or champion packs I get the nephalem valor buff which gives you bonus gold and magic find. I've seen bosses drop like 6 blues and 4 yellows. Also legendary items are really rare to find so don't expect to find them easily in hell and inferno.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Sorry to hear that, I'm not sure what can be done about it but there are a bunch of different threads at the Battle.net forums about it.
> Pretty normal indeed. The drops get better and better as your progress through the game, especially if you have some magic find. I have about 60 mf plus when I kill rare or champion packs I get the nephalem valor buff which gives you bonus gold and magic find. I've seen bosses drop like 6 blues and 4 yellows. Also legendary items are really rare to find so don't expect to find them easily in hell and inferno.


So are you saying we need a magic find set or should really have some on our gear for a boss to drop rares? And can anyone explain what's the name of the blue yellow and purple mini bosses elite guys are? Which ones are harder etc? Thx


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So are you saying we need a magic find set or should really have some on our gear for a boss to drop rares? And can anyone explain what's the name of the blue yellow and purple mini bosses elite guys are? Which ones are harder etc? Thx


 I'm colorblind to most reds and didn't realize there were purple ones







. All I know is the yellow seem to be the scripted ones.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Server lag shouldn't give a stutter like that. I've seen it be exactly the same on 5 completely different PC's and 2 different connections... Blizz really dropped the ball there. I'm just hoping a patch will fix it someday.
> In other news, I finally beat Diablo! On to nightmare.


I would not be surprised in the slightest if it turned out to be something to do with persistent DRM, although Blizzard would never divulge that fact after it's patched.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So are you saying we need a magic find set or should really have some on our gear for a boss to drop rares? And can anyone explain what's the name of the blue yellow and purple mini bosses elite guys are? Which ones are harder etc? Thx


You don't need magic find to find blues and yellows but it increases the frequency in which they drop. Here is a link explaining the different types of monsters etc. After you hit level 60 and kill a pack of these monsters you will gain a buff called Nephalem Valor that gives you 15 gold and magic find. This buff can stack up to 5 times giving you a max bonus of 75. Keep in mind though that quest bosses and regular monsters do not give you this buff.

http://diablowiki.net/Monsters


----------



## Maou

Can someone help me kill Belial on Inferno?
My BattleTag is Shin#1235.


----------



## Stuuut

Anybody here has The Helm of Command blacksmithing plans? If so if i provide you with material would you want to make it for me?


----------



## amtbr

Can anyone comment on the skill involved in this game and possibly from the point of view of a casual Diablo fan (not interested in kids/teenagers/people who spend 12+ hours a day playing). I tried the beta and felt it didn't require much skill at all, just clicking on stuff over and over. I enjoyed D1 and 2 when I was a kid, but thats just it, I was a kid, clicking on crap was fun. Is this game more than just a grind for intangible crap?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the skill involved in this game and possibly from the point of view of a casual Diablo fan (not interested in kids/teenagers/people who spend 12+ hours a day playing). I tried the beta and felt it didn't require much skill at all, just clicking on stuff over and over. I enjoyed D1 and 2 when I was a kid, but thats just it, I was a kid, clicking on crap was fun. Is this game more than just a grind for intangible crap?


Having played D2 (and loved it), I have to say that although there is some strategy involved (primarily with armor/weapons), it is a click-fest. Normal mode is ridiculously easy. It's a ton of fun with friends, but I wouldn't get your hopes up if you want to play solo.


----------



## Ghooble

Diablo always has and probably will be a hack and slash. If you've played Castle Crashers it's basically the same thing.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the skill involved in this game and possibly from the point of view of a casual Diablo fan (not interested in kids/teenagers/people who spend 12+ hours a day playing). I tried the beta and felt it didn't require much skill at all, just clicking on stuff over and over. I enjoyed D1 and 2 when I was a kid, but thats just it, I was a kid, clicking on crap was fun. Is this game more than just a grind for intangible crap?


You probably played on normal difficulty which the devs themselves have called a tutorial. The real fun starts in nightmare and it gets progressively harder and harder. I hit a wall the other day in act 1 inferno and couldn't continue anymore because it was so hard. I have to go back and farm better gear etc.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Having played D2 (and loved it), I have to say that although there is some strategy involved (primarily with armor/weapons), it is a click-fest. Normal mode is ridiculously easy. It's a ton of fun with friends, but I wouldn't get your hopes up if you want to play solo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Diablo always has and probably will be a hack and slash. If you've played Castle Crashers it's basically the same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> You probably played on normal difficulty which the devs themselves have called a tutorial. The real fun starts in nightmare and it gets progressively harder and harder. I hit a wall the other day in act 1 inferno and couldn't continue anymore because it was so hard. I have to go back and farm better gear etc.


Thanks guys, you just saved me $60. At this point in my life, video game time can't be devoted to collecting shiny things, I need some skill..."grinding for gear" sounds like a hoot.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

can someone explain how grouping up works? some times i'll be playing and someone random not on my realid will join and we'll quest together. How exactly do you join someones group that's not on your realid?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks guys, you just saved me $60. At this point in my life, video game time can't be devoted to collecting shiny things, I need some skill..."grinding for gear" sounds like a hoot.


Have you tried The Witcher 2? I think it's a pretty good substitute to Diablo 3.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks guys, you just saved me $60. At this point in my life, video game time can't be devoted to collecting shiny things, I need some skill..."grinding for gear" sounds like a hoot.


Grinding is pretty much Diablo in a nutshell. Gear > Skill in these games. Always has been that way. We'll see how the Arena runs though..


----------



## calavera

Btw, really good rare items will sell at high prices. I sold one awesome ring for 500k in less than an hour. I probably could have sold it for 700k as well but I wanted it gone quickly.

Just a tip for selling stuff. Obviously you don't want to sell crap. Sell only what you or other classes would desire. Search for rare stuff with similar specs before you post it up. This will give you an idea of what the average is. Then price it low for quick sale or price it higher if you think it's worth more than what you've searched. In general, okay stuff tend to sell quick if priced at 20k.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks guys, you just saved me $60. At this point in my life, video game time can't be devoted to collecting shiny things, I need some skill..."grinding for gear" sounds like a hoot.


Eh I think I gave you the wrong impression. The game does require skill, just not much of it on normal difficulty.


----------



## Coma

You can get by with substandard gear - that just means you can't faceroll and need to be smart about your skill usage and positioning.

You generally can't faceroll some enemies (in Nightmare) even with the best gear, but if you don't farm or buy stuff on the AH regularly, you'll find the game challenging.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> can someone explain how grouping up works? some times i'll be playing and someone random not on my realid will join and we'll quest together. How exactly do you join someones group that's not on your realid?


If you open the game to the public, people who select the quest your on for a multiplayer game will come in to your game.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks guys, you just saved me $60. At this point in my life, video game time can't be devoted to collecting shiny things, I need some skill..."grinding for gear" sounds like a hoot.


if you want a game of skill, strategy (realtime or turn based) is more your range. most other types of game fall into luck/monotony/fastfingers.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you want a game of skill, strategy (realtime or turn based) is more your range. most other types of game fall into luck/monotony/fastfingers.


RTS games require fast fingers the most, IMO haha.


----------



## SirWaWa

your going to be dying... lots


----------



## dizz

Can anyone post a solid Barbarian skill build for nightmare? For both, boss fights & regular aoe mobs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you want a game of skill, strategy (realtime or turn based) is more your range. most other types of game fall into luck/monotony/fastfingers.


You could wait until dark souls comes out for pc







.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone heard of zk runs?


----------



## Maou

Is it safe to join public game now? i play a new char and it sucks to not be able to play with anyone as none of my friends are the same levels range with me.


----------



## Erio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Is it safe to join public game now? i play a new char and it sucks to not be able to play with anyone as none of my friends are the same levels range with me.


Blizzard deny such of a attack. They said that they did investigate the possibility of SQL injection (the method I think you are talking about). In short, it is safe to join public game for now.
They said that no Diablo 3 account with authenticator have been hacked, however he added that it is possible to hack an account with authenticator as it have happened to WoW accounts before.
He also said there could be java/flash exploit attacks (these attack steal your password via Java or Flash and other program).

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/scary-facts-on-d3-account-hacking


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Can anyone post a solid Barbarian skill build for nightmare? For both, boss fights & regular aoe mobs.


i have been following this barbarian build and it has changed my barbarian gaming experience dramatically: 



. i was struggling a lot with the trio of rare bosses with fire chains and vampiric. not anymore.

basically, the name of the game is survivability. this is especially for hell and onward. make sure to reset your skill setup using the elective mode in the gameplay settings. that way you can have any combination of skills (like 2 defensive, 2 might, etc.). i have been having a lot of good luck using a 2-hand weapon. i highly recommend combing the auction house for decent rares on the cheap to give you a boost. that will help a lot.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erio*
> 
> Blizzard deny such of a attack. They said that they did investigate the possibility of SQL injection (the method I think you are talking about). In short, it is safe to join public game for now.
> They said that no Diablo 3 account with authenticator have been hacked, however he added that it is possible to hack an account with authenticator as it have happened to WoW accounts before.
> He also said there could be java/flash exploit attacks (these attack steal your password via Java or Flash and other program).
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/scary-facts-on-d3-account-hacking


Thanks for that


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Is it safe to join public game now? i play a new char and it sucks to not be able to play with anyone as none of my friends are the same levels range with me.


If you have an authenticator yes


----------



## Hokies83

Any geared lvl 60 interested in *Inferno* Pony secret level?

Add me.. Hokies83#1238


----------



## jaywar

I could use some advice. I have a level 51 barbarian and am stuck on "Diablo" in nightmare? Can anyone give me any tips? I leveled with the templar healing me, but otherwise I haven't had any help. I keep dying in the phase where he takes you to the underworld.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> I could use some advice. I have a level 51 barbarian and am stuck on "Diablo" in nightmare? Can anyone give me any tips? I leveled with the templar healing me, but otherwise I haven't had any help. I keep dying in the phase where he takes you to the underworld.


The underworld is the tough part. Otherwise you can just run around and take those refilling health shrines xD


----------



## 222Panther222

nvm


----------



## meckert15834

just beat nightmare! LvL 51 wizard haha


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> I could use some advice. I have a level 51 barbarian and am stuck on "Diablo" in nightmare? Can anyone give me any tips? I leveled with the templar healing me, but otherwise I haven't had any help. I keep dying in the phase where he takes you to the underworld.


farm gold get some from auction 5k-20k prices / gear dont overspend it....(use as possible 50's cheap good gear, it got boosted option instead of 40's gear)
get decent weapon....(my build use lifesteal weapon stat get 4%or above total lifesteal, still small)

my build use berserk (4) skill with 100%increased damage rune...
pasive use dps, and lifesteal...., and one of my most important skill is revenge with lifesteal....(forgot what the passive called, that incrase crit chance to 10% with axe/mace)

keep 12% crit chance or above+ lifesteal....(if may combine with attackspeed gear)

hp above 15k nightmare,20k(at least) above for hell,

currently my build still survive till act 3 hell with this build (lifesteal,crit chance,(adding aspd would be great)
(dual wield) adding cold resistance for elite/magical enemy so it don't stop u from berserking and lifesteal and kill 1 or all of em before ur berserk run out...


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaywar*
> 
> I could use some advice. I have a level 51 barbarian and am stuck on "Diablo" in nightmare? Can anyone give me any tips? I leveled with the templar healing me, but otherwise I haven't had any help. I keep dying in the phase where he takes you to the underworld.


It's all about keeping diablo stunned. Equip lots of skills that stun or give stun chance. If all else fails, get some ranged dps to help you.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> It's all about keeping diablo stunned. Equip lots of skills that stun or give stun chance. If all else fails, get some ranged dps to help you.


forgot to add it, use at least 2 stun skill, i use seismic stun and stomp...frenzy + stun passive also help on boss fight


----------



## Ghooble

I thought the Underworld was the easy part of the Diablo fight? Dang lol.


----------



## Sainesk

that awkward moment when you realize your blacksmith doesn't have internet and you need to kill a guy over and over for a physical copy of the recipe...

*just venting that i'm not getting my staff recipe







*

edit: yay just got it after like 50 runs...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wo wants to help me beat belial in inferno lol... cant seem to do it.


----------



## Frosty288

Any idea when we will be able to trade commodities in the auction house? It's been like 2 days.


----------



## nycste

52 Monk here on Hell just past Skeleton King and I am finding those elite/boss mobs pretty dang hard. I am glad there is finally a challenge! But really otherwise its cake till you come across a purple/gold/blue dudes







.. Lots of kiting as a monk healing screaming and running in circles hah. I have been changing up my abilities in order to help but cannot seem to find the happy medium yet.


----------



## Mach 5

Just hit 30 on my monk last night, I think about about half way - 2/3 of the way through act 3. Ive died a few times to the odd hard boss because I dont really pay attention to my health, I havent really needed to for a good chunk of the game so far - just run into a mob, roll my face across the keyboard then pick up the loot.

I have noticed that my stats have started to get a lot higher, a lot faster then before. It took me a long time to get up to 100 DPS, took me less then a third of the time to go from 100-300 DPS. I cant wait to get to the point where I cant solo it anymore.


----------



## rprice06

PM or add me for inferno.

STLPR1CE#1568

Also have the EXALTED SOVEREIGN HELM PLAN for sale. lookin for 150k g


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Just hit 30 on my monk last night, I think about about half way - 2/3 of the way through act 3. Ive died a few times to the odd hard boss because I dont really pay attention to my health, I havent really needed to for a good chunk of the game so far - just run into a mob, roll my face across the keyboard then pick up the loot.
> I have noticed that my stats have started to get a lot higher, a lot faster then before. It took me a long time to get up to 100 DPS, took me less then a third of the time to go from 100-300 DPS. I cant wait to get to the point where I cant solo it anymore.


wow

for the first time in this thread since launch, I'm actually ahead of somebody......i actually got the game fairly early, like on day 2, but I only get to play 0.5 - 1 hour each day, same thing even on weekends.

I kind of forced myself into playing for about 3 hours straight yesterday, got all the way from mid act 4 normal to killing nightmare skeleton king.

That's very high lv of you at act 3 by the way, I beat the game at lv30.8
And I almost never skipped a thing..

the DPS goes up faster and faster because dmg and your main attribute (monk is dex?) both contribute to your DPS. it's fun to watch those numbers climb


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wow
> for the first time in this thread since launch, I'm actually ahead of somebody......i actually got the game fairly early, like on day 2, but I only get to play 0.5 - 1 hour each day, same thing even on weekends.
> I kind of forced myself into playing for about 3 hours straight yesterday, got all the way from mid act 4 normal to killing nightmare skeleton king.
> That's very high lv of you at act 3 by the way, I beat the game at lv30.8
> And I almost never skipped a thing..
> the DPS goes up faster and faster because dmg and your main attribute (monk is dex?) both contribute to your DPS. it's fun to watch those numbers climb


I just beat the skelly king on nightmare as well. Buying a weapon from a vendor I found in a cave just afterwords put my dps from the 500's to 800. Every damage starts to make a huge difference.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the DPS goes up faster and faster because dmg and your main attribute (monk is dex?) both contribute to your DPS. it's fun to watch those numbers climb


UNFORTUNATELY....







the higher it climbs the harder it is for you to see it all vaporize in inferno







melee's drop about half of their dps for survivability in inferno unless you spend insane amount of $ in AH.


----------



## AllGamer

What are you guys using for the Follower NPC?

the sorcerer is good, but she is weak, dies too fast even after i souped her up with +Vitality and +Armor stuff in nightmare
in the other hand Templar is way better at surviving using the same gear in nightmare

but the buffs and spells used by the Sorcerer are more handy for later levels

specially once she gets the Chicken buff









my main character is a DH

range + range is not working out as expected

using Templar is easier, as i'll use the Templar as a walking shield


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

What combination of hardware doesn't have very slight micro stutter / jitter, mainly noticeable when scrolling (running sideways) ?


----------



## JorundJ

Oh man, love this game! Even if I'm stuck at Act II inferno on the monki, just got gang hugged in the first canyon..







Oh man had a good laugh at that.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> What combination of hardware doesn't have very slight micro stutter / jitter, mainly noticeable when scrolling (running sideways) ?


try disabling SLI, play with only 1 card, that should fix it for you


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> try disabling SLI, play with only 1 card, that should fix it for you


First thing I tried, made no difference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> What are you guys using for the Follower NPC?
> the sorcerer is good, but she is weak, dies too fast even after i souped her up with +Vitality and +Armor stuff in nightmare
> in the other hand Templar is way better at surviving using the same gear in nightmare
> but the buffs and spells used by the Sorcerer are more handy for later levels
> specially once she gets the Chicken buff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my main character is a DH
> range + range is not working out as expected
> using Templar is easier, as i'll use the Templar as a walking shield


I use my Enchantress. She is sitting pretty at over 1k Int and 800 dmg. Templars are useful until Hell, then they drop off because mobs just run or teleport right past them towards you. Enchantress on the other hand can kite with me.


----------



## r0b126

I use the enchantress because of her group def abilities and IAS bonus.


----------



## psi_guy

I was using the templar at first, but now use the enchantress. Stack her gear with + int and go.


----------



## trancet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> What combination of hardware doesn't have very slight micro stutter / jitter, mainly noticeable when scrolling (running sideways) ?


"I have good news for those of you affected specifically by the stuttering caused by hard drive read rates. Our engineers are hard at work on this issue and it should be fixed in an upcoming patch. At this time I can't promise which upcoming patch the fix will make it into, so please don't despair if a patch rolls out and the issue continues. We'll develop the fix, get it tested, and put it into a patch as quickly as we safely can. "

Could be related to this?


----------



## calavera

Where do you find those rare recipes?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the higher it climbs the harder it is for you to see it all vaporize in inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melee's drop about half of their dps for survivability in inferno unless you spend insane amount of $ in AH.


FORTUNATELY

I'm DH








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> What combination of hardware doesn't have very slight micro stutter / jitter, mainly noticeable when scrolling (running sideways) ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> try disabling SLI, play with only 1 card, that should fix it for you


I have the problem too.


----------



## KittensMewMew

I use the templar because of his insane babbling.

"GLOOOORIHUS!!"

"JUUNDHAR!"

"LOUK! A WOORTHY FOE!"

I feel like I'm in a Monty Python skit.

Related: http://www.diablo3streams.com/diablo-3-templar-kormac-soundboard.php


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KittensMewMew*
> 
> I use the templar because of his insane babbling.
> "GLOOOORIHUS!!"
> "JUUNDHAR!"
> "LOUK! A WOORTHY FOE!"
> I feel like I'm in a Monty Python skit.
> Related: http://www.diablo3streams.com/diablo-3-templar-kormac-soundboard.php


Haha this is great.

"A Mighty Adversary Is Before Us"


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> I was using the templar at first, but now use the enchantress. Stack her gear with + int and go.


is the enchantress effective in killing stuff? i find the followers really weak so i stacked them all with vit. my enchantress have about 37k hp which is good because i only want her for her hex.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Where do you find those rare recipes?


recipes for? staff of herding?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hrm. 69k dps now and still cant solo belial inferno ;-(


----------



## mav451

^^How does your build look now (active skills + passives)?


----------



## nycste

So maybe its sold out or only craft able but I looked foe lv 60 gear and I was not impressed with what I found sure weapons did more damage but my search seemed to show gear that was only slightly better then what I have on my 52 monk atm whose getting his tush beat by some gold and blue mobs it seems purples are easy.

Any tips one could share on my voyage to 60 as a monk in hell hah ironic sorta


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Where do you find those rare recipes?


For the secret world?

Take a look at this video


----------



## sammkv

Ha just quoted myself

You need to get the staff recipe from killing diablo first. It's pretty random


----------



## Sainesk

^the recipe drops from Izual on normal mode


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(then you can kill Izual on higher difficulties to get the higher level recipes or just buy it from the merchant next to the healer in the stronghold for 1 gold after you defeat Izual on any difficulty, cept normal which can only be found as a drop)












loving these 500-600+ gold piles in inferno... may finally be able to afford to upgrade my staff of herding to Hellish soon


----------



## AllGamer

that's all it comes down to in D3 gold farming

and buy whatever you need off AH, much faster aproach


----------



## Mach 5

So I just hit Act 4 on Normal on my first play through - I certainly wasnt expecting what happened at the end of act 3, not like that anyway! I had to force myself to stop playing as its getting late and ive got work in the morning.

Considering this is the first Diablo game ive properly played, I LOVE THIS GAME.


----------



## Dustin1

Anyone wanting to run with a party we have a awesome Monk, a hard hitting Wizard (Me), and looking for 2 others to finish up Nightmare then running through Hell.

PM me for details / Real ID's. :thumb:

Currently on: Act II (Collecting Kulle's Blood) (Nightmare)

Need Gear? : We will give you anything we don't need.

Not at that point? : We will help you catch up.

We have Vent: Info can be given.

If you're serious about playing with 2 other people, we're wanting a party of 4 and still looking for the other 2. Class doesn't matter, just be cool, and be a LITTLE serious. 

Anyhow OT... I've got about 28 hours logged on my Wizard, level 39, Act 2 Nightmare, and I'm still enjoying the game in my second run through.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> ^^How does your build look now (active skills + passives)?


im using that build the dude linked a few pages ago but im using traps instead of that bat stampede usually. 69k dps / 40k life.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Anyone wanting to run with a party we have a awesome Monk, a hard hitting Wizard (Me), and looking for 2 others to finish up Nightmare then running through Hell.
> 
> PM me for details / Real ID's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on: Act II (Collecting Kulle's Blood) (Nightmare)
> Need Gear? : We will give you anything we don't need.
> Not at that point? : We will help you catch up.
> We have Vent: Info can be given.
> 
> If you're serious about playing with 2 other people, we're wanting a party of 4 and still looking for the other 2. Class doesn't matter, just be cool, and be a LITTLE serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow OT... I've got about 28 hours logged on my Wizard, level 39, Act 2 Nightmare, and I'm still enjoying the game in my second run through.


PM sent. I should be on all night, shoot me a message or whatever in game.
Snowcrash#1616
Level 34 barb, 758DPS, 3k HP. Killed Diablo in normal without using a single potion. Killed Izual in 120sec.
Currently on act I nightmare.


----------



## Genzel

@Dustin1- I have been cracking out so we're at around the same lvl. I'll probably hit you up later.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> PM sent. I should be on all night, shoot me a message or whatever in game.
> Snowcrash#1616
> Level 34 barb, 758DPS, 3k HP. Killed Diablo in normal without using a single potion. Killed Izual in 120sec.
> Currently on act I nightmare.


Replied. Need 1 more. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> @Dustin1- I have been cracking out so we're at around the same lvl. I'll probably hit you up later.


Sounds good man. Slow*Jim said he'd join up with us, so if you wanna be our 4th, shoot me a PM with your Real ID and such. Should be starting around 10:00PM Central time. :thumb:


----------



## Slow*Jim

Game Design Update
by Blizzard Entertainment May 28, 2012 7:00 AM PDT 1192

With Diablo III out for nearly two weeks now, millions of players around the world are storming Sanctuary and joining the battle against the Burning Hells. At the same time, we continue to work around the clock to make sure you have an epic online gaming experience.

As more and more players begin to perfect their character builds and progress into Diablo III's higher difficultly levels, some of the most prominent feedback lately has been about game balance and design, and that's what we're here to talk about today. As with any new game, gameplay issues are inevitable, and we hear a lot of feedback regarding what's balanced, what's not, and everything else in between. We recently made some decisions to adjust (or outright nerf) a few class skills, and today we wanted to explain our overall philosophy on design changes -- as well as give some insight into some more changes that are coming up.

Before we get to that, though, we thought it'd be fun to share a few interesting stats we've collected since Diablo III's release:
On average players have created 3 characters each
80% of characters are between levels 1 and 30
1.9% of characters have unlocked Inferno difficulty
54% of Hardcore players chose a female character
The majority of Hardcore deaths (35%) occur in Act I Normal
The most common level 60 build in the game is only used by 0.7% of level 60 characters of that class (not including Passive diversity)
The most used runes for each class at level 60 are Barbarian: Best Served Cold, Demon Hunter: Lingering Fog, Wizard: Mirror Skin, Monk: Peaceful Repose, Witch Doctor: Numbing Dart

When it comes to making game changes, in general, our intent is to react quickly to critical design and balance issues, bugs, and other problems that seriously conflict with our design intent through hotfixes. For issues which aren't as severely out of line, we plan to react in a more measured fashion -- through client patches. We have a patch coming within the next week (patch 1.0.2) that has been in development since the game's launch and is mainly aimed at addressing service issues. The first real game balance changes, outside of hotfixes, will be coming in patch 1.0.3. We expect that because the game is new, some other issues will arise that will need to be immediately addressed through hotfixes, but in general, most changes will arrive through patches.

Regarding the changes to Lingering Fog, Boon of Protection, and Force Armor: we determined these skills were simply more powerful than they should be, and we felt their impact on class balance and how each class was perceived warranted hotfixes as soon as we were able. However, we don't want you to be worried that a hotfix nerf is lurking around the corner every day. If a skill is strong, but isn't really breaking the game, we want you to have your fun. Part of the enjoyment of Diablo is finding those super-strong builds, and we want players to be excited to use something they discovered that feels overpowered. A good example of this is the monk Overawe rune, which many players have identified as being quite good. We agree it's good, but we don't think it's so far out of line that we're going to swoop in and hotfix it out of existence.

Inferno is intended to be extremely difficult, but with some specific skills, a few classes were simply able to progress far more easily than intended. This made the classes, which were about where they were supposed to be, seem very underpowered. It also created the perception that the classes doing well were intended to rely on specific runes in all their builds, and the other classes were just broken. This is the opposite of what's true. If any single skill or rune feels absolutely required to progress, it means that skill is working against our goal of encouraging build diversity -- and those "required" skills need to be corrected. We know these hotfixes snuck up on people, and it took us a day or so to communicate that they had gone live. However, our intent moving forward is that when there are circumstances where a hotfix is necessary, we'll communicate changes that could impact your ability to play your class through 'Upcoming Changes' posts in the General forum. Ideally, we'll let you know as soon as we even have the idea that we want to make that kind of change.

That said, we also wanted to let you know we're keeping a close eye on Inferno. The intent of incoming damage is that it should be a very consistent drain on your health, and mitigating that drain is a major part of what makes Inferno mode difficult. Right now, there's a lot more damage "spikiness" occurring than feels right, and that's one major area we're looking to adjust in patch 1.0.3. While we don't have any specifics yet, our design goals are to support and promote build diversity; continue to ensure that a mix of champion packs, rare packs, and boss fights are the most efficient way to acquire the best items in the game; and ensure that all classes are viable in Inferno.

From a high-level perspective, we think a more fundamentally fun way to approach difficulty in Inferno isn't seeing how much incoming damage you can avoid or mitigate, but rather to see how efficient you can be while voluntarily taking on a challenge that pushes you. For anybody who's ever died because they chased a Treasure Goblin too aggressively, you know what we mean; dying because you got greedy or overconfident can actually be a lot of fun. Now that the skills mentioned above have been brought more in line, we'll be keeping a close eye on balance.

We've also seen some people saying our intention with Inferno is just one-shot you to make it difficult. While damage is a bit spikier than we'd like, we're actually seeing a pretty significant number of people attempting Inferno without sufficient gear. There's a good chance that returning to the previous Act to farm upgrades will do the most to help you survive. That said, we'd like to shift some of the focus away from survival and more toward using a variety of offensive tactics to succeed. Survival will still be important, but finding ways to maximize your damage while staying alive is more exciting. We're not particularly concerned with whether or not a boss is "beatable," though it should feel epic and challenging to defeat it. We're more concerned with ensuring that acquiring 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor and taking on as many Champions and Rares as you can remains the most challenging and rewarding way to play.

On to items! One of the biggest pieces of feedback we've received regarding items is the relative power of Legendaries. This isn't a simple issue to address, as it involves some intentional design decisions as well as expectations built by other games. First and foremost, Legendary items are not designed to necessarily be the best items in the game. They're just one additional type of item as you level up, and they are not meant to be the primary items you're chasing at the end-game. They can -- and should -- be exciting to find, but they're not supposed to serve as the single driving force of the item hunt. Rare items, for example, have the possibility to roll up "perfect" stats that can, if you're lucky, outpace the predetermined stats of a Legendary. That's by design.

One problem we've seen -- and intend to correct quickly -- is players comparing high-level Magic (blue) items to lower-level Legendary items as "proof" of an imbalance. To help correct misconceptions of the actual stat budgets allocated to items, we'll be exposing item levels (ilvl) of 60+ items in patch 1.0.3. Comparing an ilvl 63 blue to an ilvl 60 Legendary will hopefully make a bit more sense afterward. In addition, we're planning to just straight-out buff Legendary items in a future patch, likely the PvP patch (1.1). These buffs will not be retroactive, and so they'll only apply to new Legendary items found after the patch. In the long term, we're looking at simply expanding the affix diversity and unique bonuses of Legendary items, and we'll be able to share more details after the PvP patch.

Other areas of concern have been both the gem combination system and Blacksmith leveling and crafting costs. The intent, especially with the Blacksmith, is that he's leveling with you, you're able to use him as an alternate source for upgrades. Our design goal is that once you get to level 60, his recipes are actually good enough to help fill a character's potential itemization gaps. To correct these issues, we're looking to adjust the Blacksmith costs for training (gold and pages) and crafting from levels 1-59, and reduce the cost of combining gems so that it only requires two gems instead of three (up to Flawless Square). Both of these changes are scheduled for patch 1.0.3.

Of course, these are just a few of the more prominent issues we wanted to let you know we're working on. In addition, we'll be addressing a number of specific game bugs and other issues through future hotfixes and patches. We're going full steam ahead on the PvP patch, which will also include a number of game changes unrelated to PvP, and we look forward to sharing more about that as we get closer to opening up a PTR, where you'll be able to test out our changes -- and enjoy mercilessly slaughtering one another in the PvP arena.


----------



## eternal7trance

And of course nothing about gold spammers.


----------



## calavera

Whats a gold spammer?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> And of course nothing about gold spammers.


what are those?

I don't like this part:
Quote:


> Other areas of concern have been both the gem combination system and Blacksmith leveling and crafting costs. The intent, especially with the Blacksmith, is that he's leveling with you, you're able to use him as an alternate source for upgrades. Our design goal is that once you get to level 60, his recipes are actually good enough to help fill a character's potential itemization gaps. To correct these issues, we're looking to adjust the Blacksmith costs for training (gold and pages) and crafting from levels 1-59, and reduce the cost of combining gems so that it only requires two gems instead of three (up to Flawless Square). Both of these changes are scheduled for patch 1.0.3.


means anyone who has maxed it already probably threw a ton of gold away, though I look forward to cheaper crafting.


----------



## Zulli85

From the beginning I have thought that crafting and combining gems was ridiculously overpriced. Why take the time and spend the resources to get an item that may not have the properties that you want? It might take you 6 or 7 times to get an item that you like and on top of that the auction house will have the item you want with the properties you want with good stats for cheaper. It just doesn't make sense the way it is now.


----------



## Nixuz

Pfft. Blizzard can call me back when they fix the godawful connection issues that have dozens of threads on their forums.
I can play for about 20 minutes if I'm lucky, and I'm by no means the only one.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Regarding the changes to *Lingering Fog*, Boon of Protection, and Force Armor: *we determined these skills were simply more powerful than they should be*, and we felt their impact on class balance and how each class was perceived warranted hotfixes as soon as we were able.


Whatttttt.. They're nerfing SS again. What is SS with Lingering Fog? Like 1.5 secs. Didn't play pre nerf, but it looked broken. Don't see the issue now.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Pfft. Blizzard can call me back when they fix the godawful connection issues that have dozens of threads on their forums.
> I can play for about 20 minutes if I'm lucky, and I'm by no means the only one.


Diablo III: The most highly anticipated expansion pack for Diablo II, complete with 56k ping and packet loss emulation.


----------



## Zulli85

Except I and most other people haven't had connection issues since day 2. Been playing as much as I like whenever I like.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Except I and most other people haven't had connection issues since day 2. Been playing as much as I like whenever I like.


same, but my one friend drops all the time maybe its his internet, maybe its them 3007 error i think


----------



## ChrisB17

Can anyone suggest a good pvm monk build?


----------



## nycste

Just hit 54 on hell and hit act 2 and died prob around 20x this past level fighting everything I could find (Act1) I ran into several groups of 2 gold/yellow colored bosses that would just clobber me those were painful but I did not give up changed my abilities around still using 2 weapons and finally beat them. Then ran into a few hardcore blue packs rinse and repeat they were hard but i managed.

I am starting to think going 1h + shield will happen way before 60 I have pretty damn good weapons and gear up to this point so I do not think its that factor and I am pretty skilled but I don't play with any followers lawls maybe thats why things are so much harder









Any tips on picking out a shield besides the Obvious look for DEX + Vit. I see lots of other interesting stats on shields many of which seem that none are made for Monks yet other classes have benefits for them like + hunter or + barb skill shot stuff etc.

Current Stats
1165 DEX
609 VIT
2592 armor
5082 DPS
19+ k life


----------



## funkyslayer

any of these items worth anything at all? :S dont seem to sell at AH


----------



## nycste

they are great items funky but sadly not worth much of anything because they are only used for at Most 5-10 beginner levels. Gluck selling em or just vendor em


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the changes to *Lingering Fog*, Boon of Protection, and Force Armor: *we determined these skills were simply more powerful than they should be*, and we felt their impact on class balance and how each class was perceived warranted hotfixes as soon as we were able.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatttttt.. They're nerfing SS again. What is SS with Lingering Fog? Like 1.5 secs. Didn't play pre nerf, but it looked broken. Don't see the issue now.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure he was explaining the nerf, i don't think there's gonna be another nerf coming.


----------



## HarrisLam

ive never used smokescreen, mainly because i was still in normal (now act 1 nightmare, still dont need it)

but when i have to, im sure ill have a hard time figuring out why the duration is so stupid

what are you suppose to do against jailors anyway? Not to mention the annoying frog that stick the tongue out and stick themselves to your face?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys..I'm currently a level 17 barb and Im on Act 2..I found myself dying quite a bit actually especially at the butcher. Do you guys have tips on EQ cause mine is crap and what skills I should set? (or a link to a good guide)


Highlight your attributes in your inventory screen. They explain everything to you quite literally as to what they do. Plan accordingly... Barb needs strength and armor... Skills? Whatever does the most dmg...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Just hit 54 on hell and hit act 2 and died prob around 20x this past level fighting everything I could find (Act1) I ran into several groups of 2 gold/yellow colored bosses that would just clobber me those were painful but I did not give up changed my abilities around still using 2 weapons and finally beat them. Then ran into a few hardcore blue packs rinse and repeat they were hard but i managed.
> I am starting to think going 1h + shield will happen way before 60 I have pretty damn good weapons and gear up to this point so I do not think its that factor and I am pretty skilled but I don't play with any followers lawls maybe thats why things are so much harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on picking out a shield besides the Obvious look for DEX + Vit. I see lots of other interesting stats on shields many of which seem that none are made for Monks yet other classes have benefits for them like + hunter or + barb skill shot stuff etc.
> Current Stats
> 1165 DEX
> 609 VIT
> 2592 armor
> 5082 DPS
> 19+ k life


Im act 2 hell and same lvl. your stats are better than mine and I rarely die unless i am ambushed by 3+ uniques and their mobs... Maybe you need to play around with your skill set...

I use 2 one-handed with life gain per hit, my dodge rating is 51% i use mantra of heal with spirit regen, primary i have fist of thunder with dodge chance, then use charm of resonance that has mantras last for 7 min and gain +2 spirit per sec (with these two things here you gain 5 spirit every second) then use your transcendence so that every point of spirit spent heals you. Then i either use exhaulted soul or one ith everything just for the obvious benefit. The key here though to somewhat kite the heavy mobs is to use tempest rush with increased movement speed. It is like a constant heal that you can stop when you dont need it and doesnt take up much spirit. Plus with your 5+ spirit regen per second, it feeds itself nicely and reminds me of the wizards arcane.

I also use sweeping wind with the 3 stack count. With all your spirit regen ability (the 5 per second plus your attack + whatever your equipment may do) you can constantly cast it when times running out and your not it combat to hold the 3 stack.

I also use cyclone strike when playing with other players to hold mobs and lastly of course breath of heaven with extra heal because hell is hard and inferno is harder...

Anyway, just my two sense if you havent tried this setup already. Hope it may have been some insight

oh and just a note to add to the credibility of this setup against uniques... i only have between 9-10k health


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ive never used smokescreen, mainly because i was still in normal (now act 1 nightmare, still dont need it)
> but when i have to, im sure ill have a hard time figuring out why the duration is so stupid
> what are you suppose to do against jailors anyway? Not to mention the annoying frog that stick the tongue out and stick themselves to your face?


I kind of gave up on my Wizard @ level 45...Have a 54 DH now and Smokescreen is actually pretty useless...At least IMO.

I can see it's use in PVP etc but, it was just too long for what it was so, I'm actually content with the nerf.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ive never used smokescreen, mainly because i was still in normal (now act 1 nightmare, still dont need it)
> but when i have to, im sure ill have a hard time figuring out why the duration is so stupid
> what are you suppose to do against jailors anyway? Not to mention the annoying frog that stick the tongue out and stick themselves to your face?


Diamond skin is good for jailers, it lasts long enough to get you through unharmed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I kind of gave up on my Wizard @ level 45...Have a 54 DH now and Smokescreen is actually pretty useless...At least IMO.
> I can see it's use in PVP etc but, it was just *too long for what it was* so, I'm actually content with the nerf.


As ive said I've never used the skill, I just thought it was an ecsape skill to go against immobilization and semi-stun locks?

@bold : did you really mean that? 3 seconds was too long?


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Except I and most other people haven't had connection issues since day 2. Been playing as much as I like whenever I like.


Really?
Here's a 1000 post thread of people having connection issues, and that doesn't even take into account the other threads about it on the D3 forums.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149007206


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> As ive said I've never used the skill, I just thought it was an ecsape skill to go against immobilization and semi-stun locks?
> @bold : did you really mean that? 3 seconds was too long?


Yes...I played Hardcore D2, by hardcore I mean, my group and only stopped playing D2 for, D3.

In a PVP setting, that extra second is godly...It allows you to get permanently out of reach of a Barbarian/Monk etc...

2 Seconds is fair because while it gives you advantage, you still require skill to win.

So, yes, I really did mean that 3 seconds, compared to 2, in this game, is/was far too long for that ability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Really?
> Here's a 1000 post thread of people having connection issues, and that doesn't even take into account the other threads about it on the D3 forums.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149007206


As I mentioned earlier...Those "droves" of people, refuse to take into account, that their own providers are garbage...

WoW actually requires less of an up/down than D3 does...So, it's really not surprising.

Since release, Blizzard doubled their racks, more-so than the original doubling that occurred before release.

They're trying VERY hard to accommodate us all...In that respect, you have to give them some credit.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yes...I played Hardcore D2, by hardcore I mean, my group and only stopped playing D2 for, D3.
> In a PVP setting, that extra second is godly...It allows you to get permanently out of reach of a Barbarian/Monk etc...
> 2 Seconds is fair because while it gives you advantage, you still require skill to win.
> So, yes, I really did mean that 3 seconds, compared to 2, in this game, is/was far too long for that ability.


oh well, I kind of took your statement out of context.

Wasn't thinking about PvP at all, as I have no concerns on that. I also know how some specific skills could boil down to the scale of 1, or even half a second as I used to play dota myself (which is essentially a Team PvP of D3).

I thought you were talking about the skill in general has a long duration. While it's probably long in PvP, it is nothing in the regular game. If you think about it, it's usually when you're semi-surrounded by powerful mobs that you must use the skill to run away, I can't imagine how far it will get you away from EVERYTHING in anything less than 3 seconds.

And you must run away from absolutely everything, considering how hard monsters hit in the later difficulties

So what do you use to escape from situations? I'm still using vault at the moment. Working great so far, but I still take hits when I get jailed.


----------



## Nethermir

i woke up early to play d3 for an hour before going to work...then realized there's a maintenance today.


----------



## StaticFX

finally beat Diablo in Normal - lvl 31 DH. Yay! lol - funny thing was that it took me 10 tries to beat the one before Diablo... (forget the name).. but i beat Diablo in one try. Luck? lol

anyway... on to Nightmare - already see the difference. Very cool.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh well, I kind of took your statement out of context.
> Wasn't thinking about PvP at all, as I have no concerns on that.
> I thought you were talking about the skill in general has a long duration. While it's probably long in PvP, it is nothing in the regular game. If you think about it, it's usually when you're semi-surrounded by powerful mobs that you must use the skill to run away, I can't imagine how far it will get you away from EVERYTHING in anything less than 3 seconds.
> And you must run away from absolutely everything, considering how hard monsters hit in the later difficulties
> So what do you use to escape from situations? I'm still using vault at the moment. Working great so far, but I still take hits when I get jailed.


Vault/Tumble and Shadow Power/Well of Darkness.

Right now, at lvl 54...My DPS is about 11k...I'm in act 2 of Hell and while some things do rip me apart...I've only died 2/3 times.

When facing a "jailer" it's really about being intelligent because you're not limited to 30 range, they //are//.

So, vault out of their range, snare the living crap out of them and if they get to close, pop Shadow Power.

If you're anywhere near 6k/7k dps, you should be regenerating @ 1k/[email protected], obviously I regenerate a lot more...

Like I said, I haven't had any issues...out of the ordinary...Then again, I've also avoided some Elites/Champions because Wall/Jailer/Mortar isn't something I want to die to 50 times...But, that's just me


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i woke up early to play d3 for an hour before going to work...then realized there's a maintenance today.


i really dislike tuesdays now.
they should be nice enough to do maintenance on different days for different games. can't play diablo 3 or starcraft 2







at least sc2 has SOMETHING you can do in offline mode, diablo is just useless right now.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh well, I kind of took your statement out of context.
> Wasn't thinking about PvP at all, as I have no concerns on that. I also know how some specific skills could boil down to the scale of 1, or even half a second as I used to play dota myself (which is essentially a Team PvP of D3).
> I thought you were talking about the skill in general has a long duration. While it's probably long in PvP, it is nothing in the regular game. If you think about it, it's usually when you're semi-surrounded by powerful mobs that you must use the skill to run away, I can't imagine how far it will get you away from EVERYTHING in anything less than 3 seconds.
> And you must run away from absolutely everything, considering how hard monsters hit in the later difficulties
> So what do you use to escape from situations? I'm still using vault at the moment. Working great so far, but I still take hits when I get jailed.


the nerfted skills that only runs for 1 sec now, is simply too short

by the time you hide

and move away, you are no where far enough to leave them behind

plus on top of that some of those skills has cool downs, so you can't even cast it again when it's over, as the cool down takes longer than 1 sec

by the time your skill wears out the mobs / elites are already on your tail again

the only skills that are worth it now, are all those that SLOWS down the mob

like chain, spider web, the zombie death grasp (whatever skill name was), and others alike

at least those last more than 1 sec, so you can cast, and run away


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Really?
> Here's a 1000 post thread of people having connection issues, and that doesn't even take into account the other threads about it on the D3 forums.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149007206


For every person posting in that thread there are 10,000 not having issues. I've logged over 80 hours of uninterrupted game play short of the few maintenance sessions they had. I've never been disconnected, and I've never died due to lag.

I also don't have a crappy internet connection either. Maybe you guys having issues just need better internet


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the nerfted skills that only runs for 1 sec now, is simply too short
> by the time you hide
> and move away, you are no where far enough to leave them behind
> plus on top of that some of those skills has cool downs, so you can't even cast it again when it's over, as the cool down takes longer than 1 sec
> by the time your skill wears out the mobs / elites are already on your tail again
> the only skills that are worth it now, are all those that SLOWS down the mob
> like chain, spider web, the zombie death grasp (whatever skill name was), and others alike
> at least those last more than 1 sec, so you can cast, and run away


...It runs for 2s.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You can still get it.
> You need to farm Izual the for the recipe. Just keep going back and solo him as fast as possible..
> Took me 10 hrs of HARD farming to get every part of the staff. Most of the people I know who has the stuff, took about 5-10 hrs of rush solo farming.
> Not sure if its a placebo effect but I swear MF helped farming the items.
> BTW 10 kills is nothing. Had one unlucky friend who ended up doing 40ish rnus before getting his.


i didn't have a single MF item on me when i did. took me about 4 hours to get everything. I had the Black Mushroom beforehand though.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> For every person posting in that thread there are 10,000 not having issues. I've logged over 80 hours of uninterrupted game play short of the few maintenance sessions they had. I've never been disconnected, and I've never died due to lag.
> I also don't have a crappy internet connection either. Maybe you guys having issues just need better internet


I'm the same, I have not had one single problem running the game. One time I caught a maintenance period, and it was down only for about five minutes.

I'm using mediocre wireless internet to boot.

also finally beat normal







I didn't die on diablo, but twice trying to get to him. those giant guys with four hammer arms caught me off guard, haha. I also found some nice two handed sword and stuck a perfect ruby in it. boosted my damage close to 700. I was pretty pumped about that.


----------



## Russ369

Do the items for the staff carry forward despite the level of difficulty ur in? (i.e. lets say i got the black mushroom from Normal, and get the rest of the items from Nightmare or Hell, does it still work?)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Do the items for the staff carry forward despite the level of difficulty ur in? (i.e. lets say i got the black mushroom from Normal, and get the rest of the items from Nightmare or Hell, does it still work?)


No you need one for each level of difficulty.


----------



## Russ369

Hmm, cuz i've been carrying the back mushroom from normal I didnt run across it in the other difficulties...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Hmm, cuz i've been carrying the back mushroom from normal I didnt run across it in the other difficulties...


I don't know if the ingredients are level dependent, but I know the plans to make the staff are.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No you need one for each level of difficulty.


This is correct









The staff scales...

Here's the guide:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5152408516?page=1#0


----------



## rctrucker

Anyone else read that thread where only 1.9% of Characters have unlocked inferno?

Even with people rolling an average of 3 characters, I thought this would be higher...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Anyone else read that thread where only 1.9% of Characters have unlocked inferno?
> Even with people rolling an average of 3 characters, I thought this would be higher...


Hell, is actually Hell...So, I'm really not shocked.

Most people have also been farming for the AH...

Inferno actually takes some serious skill and Hell isn't exactly "easy mode"...


----------



## rprice06

U build the staff that gets u normal mode.

Then u get the plan for NM, then buy the upgrade of 200,000g
Then Hell 500,000g and plan
Then Inferno 1,000,000g and plan

Hope this helps figure things out.

Since work blocks gamer forums this is all I got, any body down for a Trade thread?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> For every person posting in that thread there are 10,000 not having issues. I've logged over 80 hours of uninterrupted game play short of the few maintenance sessions they had. I've never been disconnected, and I've never died due to lag.
> I also don't have a crappy internet connection either. Maybe you guys having issues just need better internet


it's not always us. I have 20mb cable and experience no lag anywhere else, yet i see it sometimes in DIablo 3. its usually 2-3 seconds, but sometimes goes for over 10. I can move around, but when i shoot/throw, the animation will appear, but the projectile will not. I usually end up dead when it happens. other players will see me attacking things that aren't there. I play tribes ascend and starcraft 2 fairly often and don't lag... I'm sure some people have other issues where it's not blizzards fault, but my computer and internet are well above spec, and i don't have the issue elsewhere. It's not often enough that I can't enjoy the game, but it's aggravating to die to lag.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> it's not always us. I have 20mb cable and experience no lag anywhere else, yet i see it sometimes in DIablo 3. its usually 2-3 seconds, but sometimes goes for over 10. I can move around, but when i shoot/throw, the animation will appear, but the projectile will not. I usually end up dead when it happens. other players will see me attacking things that aren't there. I play tribes ascend and starcraft 2 fairly often and don't lag... I'm sure some people have other issues where it's not blizzards fault, but my computer and internet are well above spec, and i don't have the issue elsewhere. It's not often enough that I can't enjoy the game, but it's aggravating to die to lag.


This lag you speak of, are you sure it's not the slow HDD read issue? Do you have the game installed on your SSD, or your 7200rpm HDD?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Hell, is actually Hell...So, I'm really not shocked.
> Most people have also been farming for the AH...
> Inferno actually takes some serious skill and Hell isn't exactly "easy mode"...


Yeah but it means just 2 percent have even killed hell diablo, the rest haven't done that yet.

I'm not too surprised, simply because most people don't have that kind of time. I've only made it to act 2 nightmare, not because of difficulty but because of play time.

I'm sure once schools out all the school kids will at least unlock inferno, making those numbers much higher.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> it's not always us. I have 20mb cable and experience no lag anywhere else, yet i see it sometimes in DIablo 3. its usually 2-3 seconds, but sometimes goes for over 10. I can move around, but when i shoot/throw, the animation will appear, but the projectile will not. I usually end up dead when it happens. other players will see me attacking things that aren't there. I play tribes ascend and starcraft 2 fairly often and don't lag... I'm sure some people have other issues where it's not blizzards fault, but my computer and internet are well above spec, and i don't have the issue elsewhere. It's not often enough that I can't enjoy the game, but it's aggravating to die to lag.


I know I'm the enemy when I say this but, it has to be said.

Blizzard has put well over 3-5m into new servers...As I've mentioned before, this isn't some hack job that was thrown up yesterday...These are new, enterprise work servers...In fact, even more are going in today...Thus, the 8 hour maintenance.

Diablo 3 requires a certain up/down atm...If your upload flickers, even for a second below minimum requirements, you will experience the above issues.

The same was/is true of SWTOR, if your upload flickers, you will experience extreme lag and when/if it recovers, you'll more than likely be dead.

In that situation, it's not their fault...That is purely the fault of your provider.

As I've mentioned previously, with MOST providers, you're not actually guaranteed an upload and the do //flicker// often based on population load.

Cox, Charter and Time Warner were the WORST ISP's to deal with when I worked with SWTOR because they REFUSED to acknowledge and/or guarantee ANY definable upload...In fact, Cox said and I quote, "It's only our job to guarantee a download stream, if they can't upload anything, that's their problem."

Bioware eventually toned down the necessary up and streamlined their servers but, they did so at a major loss...It's not worth my explaining the loss here but, Blizzard faces the same issue...

Do you suffer loss in order to accommodate everyone or do you require a minimum up...?

So your 20meg cable...I'm sorry but, you have no guaranteed up, thus you're at the mercy of your ISP, just as everyone else is.

I'm on fiber and twice in the past week, my up has dropped below D3's required upload...FIBER.


----------



## mjpd1983

As much as I love this game, I must say I hate this online rubbish (im not ranting on just saying) really wanted to play a bit tonight after a hard days work - no, we're doing maintenance.

There must be better ways Blizzard.

Anyways, back to discussing the good things about it.


----------



## Equivalence

The ah is killing this imo already.
Most people say the replayability in this comes from grinding gear, well that's been made pointless now you can buy amazing cheap items on the ah.

Every time I start to struggle I just pop over to the ah and buy some cheap op items and it feels like normal mode again.
Currently playing a barb, act 1 hell atm. Changed from a wd that I had in hell, it was really boring imo.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> U build the staff that gets u normal mode.
> Then u get the plan for NM, then buy the upgrade of 200,000g
> Then Hell 500,000g and plan
> Then Inferno 1,000,000g and plan
> Hope this helps figure things out.
> Since work blocks gamer forums this is all I got, any body down for a Trade thread?


this is the way i did mine too. i made the staff in normal mode, then bought the upgrade tome from a merchant at the bastion for 1 gold (you need to be at the diablo boss fight before you can buy the plans). the only requirement for upgrading the staff is your normal staff + gold.

also, yeah id like to see a trade thread. i'd want to sell items to ocn members first before dumping it in AH.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah but it means just 2 percent have even killed hell diablo, the rest haven't done that yet.
> I'm not too surprised, simply because most people don't have that kind of time. I've only made it to act 2 nightmare, not because of difficulty but because of play time.
> I'm sure once schools out all the school kids will at least unlock inferno, making those numbers much higher.


same here, really trying to finish normal to play nightmare but i barely have any time

my in game log time is not even 24hr yet

also i take my time to explore every little corner to find loots and elite / yellow mobs to kill for drops

also like those random "events" when you come across random NPC that some times appears in game with a short quest, which also usually produces some sort of Rares drops


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Hell, is actually Hell...So, I'm really not shocked.
> Most people have also been farming for the AH...
> Inferno actually takes some serious skill and Hell isn't exactly "easy mode"...


I was able to solo the first act of Inferno with ~15-20k dmg on my wizard, it went up as I progressed. This is of course with the force weapon which adds 30%. I have so many things to sell on AH, but with only 10 auctions and it being down half the week end. I am just filling up my bank.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I know I'm the enemy when I say this but, it has to be said.
> Blizzard has put well over 3-5m into new servers...As I've mentioned before, this isn't some hack job that was thrown up yesterday...These are new, enterprise work servers...In fact, even more are going in today...Thus, the 8 hour maintenance.
> Diablo 3 requires a certain up/down atm...If your upload flickers, even for a second below minimum requirements, you will experience the above issues.
> The same was/is true of SWTOR, if your upload flickers, you will experience extreme lag and when/if it recovers, you'll more than likely be dead.
> In that situation, it's not their fault...That is purely the fault of your provider.
> As I've mentioned previously, with MOST providers, you're not actually guaranteed an upload and the do //flicker// often based on population load.
> Cox, Charter and Time Warner were the WORST ISP's to deal with when I worked with SWTOR because they REFUSED to acknowledge and/or guarantee ANY definable upload...In fact, Cox said and I quote, "It's only our job to guarantee a download stream, if they can't upload anything, that's their problem."
> Bioware eventually toned down the necessary up and streamlined their servers but, they did so at a major loss...It's not worth my explaining the loss here but, Blizzard faces the same issue...
> Do you suffer loss in order to accommodate everyone or do you require a minimum up...?
> So your 20meg cable...I'm sorry but, you have no guaranteed up, thus you're at the mercy of your ISP, just as everyone else is.
> I'm on fiber and twice in the past week, my up has dropped below D3's required upload...FIBER.


I am on a dedicated line with 1.5mb up, but still have issues during peak hours. Sunday night for about an hour or two it was 300-400 MS, but settled down after that. I checked to make sure, and my connection to Nashville was fine, but that doesn't mean it is server side, there could always be an issue in between.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I was able to solo the first act of Inferno with ~15-20k dmg on my wizard, it went up as I progressed. This is of course with the force weapon which adds 30%. I have so many things to sell on AH, but with only 10 auctions and it being down half the week end. I am just filling up my bank.
> I am on a dedicated line with 1.5mb up, but still have issues during peak hours. Sunday night for about an hour or two it was 300-400 MS, but settled down after that. I checked to make sure, and my connection to Nashville was fine, but that doesn't mean it is server side, there could always be an issue in between.


Yeah, I'm not saying they're infallible...I mean there are/have been issues...Especially in regards to AT&T + Blizzard so, I'm sure there are a few hickups...But, in the next few weeks, once they have the hubs ironed out etc...It won't exactly be their error/fault anymore...That's my point.

There are issues during peak load atm but, that's normal when you have new servers on a new base...You need to find what works for you and what doesn't...That takes some time...

When they do figure that out, though...The same people that have issues now, will still have their ISP's to contend with and it needs to be known that under the vast majority of plans, regardless of your line, you're not actually guaranteed an up...At all.

Like I said, I'm on fiber, I live 1m physically from my provider's hub and during peak hours, I dip sometimes below required upload...Has happened in SWTOR more than a few times...That's not Blizzard's fault...And unfortunately, no amount of screaming/yelling and/or calling has EVER fixed this...It's how it is.

The AH is actually kind of craptastic because it's freeloading on WoW's servers which is why you see a flicker/pause and it take an extra 5-10s to do anything...I absolutely agree that, the AH issues need to be addressed..


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> This lag you speak of, are you sure it's not the slow HDD read issue? Do you have the game installed on your SSD, or your 7200rpm HDD?


it's on my SSD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I know I'm the enemy when I say this but, it has to be said.
> Blizzard has put well over 3-5m into new servers...As I've mentioned before, this isn't some hack job that was thrown up yesterday...These are new, enterprise work servers...In fact, even more are going in today...Thus, the 8 hour maintenance.
> Diablo 3 requires a certain up/down atm...If your upload flickers, even for a second below minimum requirements, you will experience the above issues.
> The same was/is true of SWTOR, if your upload flickers, you will experience extreme lag and when/if it recovers, you'll more than likely be dead.
> In that situation, it's not their fault...That is purely the fault of your provider.
> As I've mentioned previously, with MOST providers, you're not actually guaranteed an upload and the do //flicker// often based on population load.
> Cox, Charter and Time Warner were the WORST ISP's to deal with when I worked with SWTOR because they REFUSED to acknowledge and/or guarantee ANY definable upload...In fact, Cox said and I quote, "It's only our job to guarantee a download stream, if they can't upload anything, that's their problem."
> Bioware eventually toned down the necessary up and streamlined their servers but, they did so at a major loss...It's not worth my explaining the loss here but, Blizzard faces the same issue...
> Do you suffer loss in order to accommodate everyone or do you require a minimum up...?
> So your 20meg cable...I'm sorry but, you have no guaranteed up, thus you're at the mercy of your ISP, just as everyone else is.
> I'm on fiber and twice in the past week, my up has dropped below D3's required upload...FIBER.


I've got BrightHouse if that matters, I don't know what 'better' would be. it's either comcast/brighthouse/dsl where I am at, I don't think Comcast would be any better. I'm not mad at Blizzard.. some of it's gonna be the high volume it has for being so new. It's just the point of a lot of people are quick to say all/most is caused by people's internet when that's simply not the case. My internet is more than enough for lagfree Starcraft 2, I don't see why Diablo would require better internet. it's not that I'm comparing it to any one certain game, I've played many games online with same net/computer and I've yet to lag, especially a few times a day like i do in D3.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> it's on my SSD
> I've got BrightHouse if that matters, I don't know what 'better' would be. it's either comcast/brighthouse/dsl where I am at, I don't think Comcast would be any better. I'm not mad at Blizzard.. some of it's gonna be the high volume it has for being so new. It's just the point of a lot of people are quick to say all/most is caused by people's internet when that's simply not the case. My internet is more than enough for lagfree Starcraft 2, *I don't see why Diablo would require better internet*. it's not that I'm comparing it to any one certain game, I've played many games online with same net/computer and I've yet to lag, especially a few times a day like i do in D3.


...It does.

This is the year 2012...Where the Nginx base is pioneering a new world of possibility and along with some other bases I could mention right now, requires a constant stream of data.

WoW, requires next to no upload...In fact, you can literally go 30s without any upload to the host server...This isn't WoW.

SC2 takes very little upload because you're actually communicating directly via your opponent/host to the network and largely it does this directly...There are maybe 10 responses in a given period...Easy peasy.

Diablo 3 requires somewhere of 10 responses/second compared to SC2's 1 response/second...That's a MAJOR change in server communication.

When your upload dips under that response requirement...The server actually loses you because of how much information you're sending the server...

SWTOR and Blizzard face an issue where, on any new server base, you require a constant stream of data...In fact, MANY new games, Tera included, are facing this issue because your providers don't feel that a guaranteed up is necessary.

Internet providers up until now, have gotten away with giving you nothing because you never really needed it...Well, like I said, it's the year 2012 and for new tech, you do.

So, thus ends my edumacation on why a dedicated upload is necessary w/new tech compared to older games.


----------



## rprice06

Trade thread Started : http://www.overclock.net/t/1263142/diablo-3-official-trading-post

Hope this helps.

I know I've been wanting one.

Started with something simple, I'll update with a ton of gear tonight from hell/inferno/gems


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...It does.


so what do i do about it?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so what do i do about it?


I'm not trying to be mean or, pick on you -- I re-read my post and that's what it seems like but, this is the way the gaming industry is headed.

GW2 requires a certain up/down even in Beta...In fact, word on the street is they want less ability "delay" and a faster response so, that leads to a bandwidth issue.

I'm dumbing that down incredibly but, that's the bottom line.

What can you do as an individual?

Get a new ISP? ~ I mean for some people that's not an option because of budget...Location...Etc so, what else can you do?

I don't have that answer, really...Cox and Time Warner were infuriating to deal with because it was their mentality that, you're actually guaranteed, nothing...You're promised a constant down but, in regards to up, even with a dedicated line, there's no existing guarantee in your contract...It just "helps" guarantee you a constant stream.

I, personally, think the ISP "industry" itself, needs to change and start accepting the fact that, the world needs a required up rather than waiting until it's absolutely necessary to do anything about it.

I'm coming at you from the perspective of an Admin...I've never changed my opinion on that...We really need to start guaranteeing the flow of data rather than restricting it as much as we do.

D3 is the first really mainstream product where, you'll feel this issue hit home...GW2 will be another...So on and so forth.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> The ah is killing this imo already.
> Most people say the replayability in this comes from grinding gear, well that's been made pointless now you can buy amazing cheap items on the ah.
> Every time I start to struggle I just pop over to the ah and buy some cheap op items and it feels like normal mode again.
> Currently playing a barb, act 1 hell atm. Changed from a wd that I had in hell, it was really boring imo.


This works for gearing toons up to hell but that is about it. After that the gear costs so much per piece it really is not affordable for the common player.

The AH really is no different than in D2. In place of SOJ's and runes you are using gold and RMAH (when available).


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean or, pick on you -- I re-read my post and that's what it seems like but, this is the way the gaming industry is headed.
> GW2 requires a certain up/down even in Beta...In fact, word on the street is they want less ability "delay" and a faster response so, that leads to a bandwidth issue.
> I'm dumbing that down incredibly but, that's the bottom line.
> What can you do as an individual?
> Get a new ISP? ~ I mean for some people that's not an option because of budget...Location...Etc so, what else can you do?
> I don't have that answer, really...Cox and Time Warner were infuriating to deal with because it was their mentality that, you're actually guaranteed, nothing...You're promised a constant down but, in regards to up, even with a dedicated line, there's no existing guarantee in your contract...It just "helps" guarantee you a constant stream.
> I, personally, think the ISP "industry" itself, needs to change and start accepting the fact that, the world needs a required up rather than waiting until it's absolutely necessary to do anything about it.
> I'm coming at you from the perspective of an Admin...I've never changed my opinion on that...We really need to start guaranteeing the flow of data rather than restricting it as much as we do.
> D3 is the first really mainstream product where, you'll feel this issue hit home...GW2 will be another...So on and so forth.


dude i agree with you 100% on this.
it needs to change but i dont think it's going to happen anytime soon.
they need "motivation" to do it.........and what motivation is that?
the ability to see increased profits....aka. MONEY

the community is so small considering how big their market is.
they will NOT spend the money if they don't have to
it sucks, but it's the fact of the matter.

hopefully within 10 years or so something will happen (possibly the death of cable) that will give them the push to pursue this.
until then, :shrug:


----------



## StaticFX

i like this one.... start game.. patched. click play. login. "a patch is required...blah blah" ok. start game... game is up to date. log in... "a patch is required!"

grrrr

(ok, i see the servers are down. lovely)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> The ah is killing this imo already.
> Most people say the replayability in this comes from grinding gear, well that's been made pointless now you can buy amazing cheap items on the ah.
> Every time I start to struggle I just pop over to the ah and buy some cheap op items and it feels like normal mode again.
> Currently playing a barb, act 1 hell atm. Changed from a wd that I had in hell, it was really boring imo.


I don't understand this argument. People are going to trade/sell gear regardless of Blizzard sanctions or not... what's wrong with making it scam free by making it official? Forcing you to drop trade on a third party forum seems pretty backward for todays technology.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't understand this argument. People are going to trade/sell gear regardless of Blizzard sanctions or not... what's wrong with making it scam free by making it official? Forcing you to drop trade on a third party forum seems pretty backward for todays technology.


Because the AH is so easy to access that their weak will power gives in to the temptation of buying items and they "destroy" their own fun? Or, they are just mad that people useing the AH are progressing along farther and faster than they are.

I for one got sick of trashing Griffon's Eyes and Windforces because I refused to take the time to use a trading form and try to bargain with a 12 year old young person for something of reasonable value.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't understand this argument. People are going to trade/sell gear regardless of Blizzard sanctions or not... what's wrong with making it scam free by making it official? Forcing you to drop trade on a third party forum seems pretty backward for todays technology.


this. it's not that you HAVE to use the auction house/trade with other players at all. IF you do choose that route, instead of searching around for what could take a considerable amount of time to find someone who has an item you might like, get into a game with them, make a trade AND hope you don't somehow get scammed.... you can visit the auction house and search for exactly what you want, a even shop a bit for the best price you can get (just hope the good one doesn't sell while you're browsing). it's also helpful cause if you're out of space, you can throw something you can't use yet into the AH for a ridiculous price and it should still be there 2 days later for you to retrieve...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> this. it's not that you HAVE to use the auction house/trade with other players at all. IF you do choose that route, instead of searching around for what could take a considerable amount of time to find someone who has an item you might like, get into a game with them, make a trade AND hope you don't somehow get scammed.... you can visit the auction house and search for exactly what you want, a even shop a bit for the best price you can get (just hope the good one doesn't sell while you're browsing). it's also helpful cause if you're out of space, you can throw something you can't use yet into the AH for a ridiculous price and it should still be there 2 days later for you to retrieve...


With the way the AH is so overloaded right now, I would hope that people are not using it to store their items. The AH is needed to progress unless you have people spoon feeding you gear. Drops are random, so random that the chances you get an item that you want/need for your class and build is very slim. Thus the AH is where you turn your items that are good for others into gold, then buy the ones you need.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so they are nerfing smoke screen w/ lingering fog again?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Im act 2 hell and same lvl. your stats are better than mine and I rarely die unless i am ambushed by 3+ uniques and their mobs... Maybe you need to play around with your skill set...
> I use 2 one-handed with life gain per hit, my dodge rating is 51% i use mantra of heal with spirit regen, primary i have fist of thunder with dodge chance, then use charm of resonance that has mantras last for 7 min and gain +2 spirit per sec (with these two things here you gain 5 spirit every second) then use your transcendence so that every point of spirit spent heals you. Then i either use exhaulted soul or one ith everything just for the obvious benefit. The key here though to somewhat kite the heavy mobs is to use tempest rush with increased movement speed. It is like a constant heal that you can stop when you dont need it and doesnt take up much spirit. Plus with your 5+ spirit regen per second, it feeds itself nicely and reminds me of the wizards arcane.
> I also use sweeping wind with the 3 stack count. With all your spirit regen ability (the 5 per second plus your attack + whatever your equipment may do) you can constantly cast it when times running out and your not it combat to hold the 3 stack.
> I also use cyclone strike when playing with other players to hold mobs and lastly of course breath of heaven with extra heal because hell is hard and inferno is harder...
> Anyway, just my two sense if you havent tried this setup already. Hope it may have been some insight
> oh and just a note to add to the credibility of this setup against uniques... i only have between 9-10k health


Well the few problem mobs i had trouble with 1 shotted me in melee range idk fully how or why so I needed to debuff them fast I have changed my skills around a tad and if i recall properly i use.
1. Serentiy w reflect damage i think last rune
2. heal w 15damage buff for 30-45s!
3. 7 sided attack thing with rune of stun chance
4. mantra of healing w spirit regen atm i was using vitality when i was dying nonstop

L - aoe kick spirit regen crippling wave? with rune for reduce enemeies damage
R- i was using the aoe bell which was awesome but expensive to use now i use kick w rune of 50% chance to stun, i cannot believe how amazing this is esp since you can spam it with proper spirit intake

Passives i use the dex to armor one (not sure how good this really is but i know it gives a lot of value), i use spend spirit = healing one and lastly i think i took resolve for my last level of game play and it seems to def make a diff having 2 attacks that i assume stack to debuff enemy damage is pretty awesome. I used to use the one that gave +dodge with dualwielding and before that used the one you said that increases mantras and gives more spirit regen which was awesome but in heat of battle felt it not strong enuff maybe my spirit regen is better idk.

I have come across a few upgrades and my first LEGENDARY! some stupid caster item which isnt even good i plan on giving to a friend or selling on AH even though they claim they will buff the legendaries.

I dont think i have died once during lv 54-55 and halfway to 56 now i really take my time per group and have taken on some insane battles







almost done wtih act 2 now on hell and things have been looking up I ended up also switching my offhand OUT and going really good MH + shield its not the best shield but has good stats and my damage seems pretty on par with were it even was only thing im missing is that extra 15% attack speed id much rather live then die.

PS - i really wanna try using exploding palm not sure which rune i have seen many high end monks use it on youtube but i just well havent tried fitting it into my play style yet. I was using sweeping winds that aoe damage with fire rune and i loved it used it for a long long time, but it falls off easisly when runnning around and away from elite packs esp going from pact to pact in general so I went pure survival now. I def recommend you try 1h + shield when you get the chance i havent used it much since bedtime and server downtime.

Gluck all you melee out there! esp monks


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Trade thread Started : http://www.overclock.net/t/1263142/diablo-3-official-trading-post
> Hope this helps.
> I know I've been wanting one.
> Started with something simple, I'll update with a ton of gear tonight from hell/inferno/gems


getting error

Insufficient Permissions
Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> getting error
> Insufficient Permissions
> Your account does not have the required permissions to access this page.


Means the thread is now gone!

I think the fact that there will be real money involved in the future means it is a no go.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...It runs for 2s.


I beleive they changed the actual duration of it, but not the tootip (yet).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hrm servers still down but i just got the patch installed and they are not nerfing SS w/ lingering again yay!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I beleive they changed the actual duration of it, but not the tootip (yet).


this is indeed correct, it was in their HotFix blog

they said it was TOO powerful for their mobs


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> this is indeed correct, it was in their HotFix blog
> they said it was TOO powerful for their mobs


Blizzard strongly beliefs that all classes should be balanced (a properly built barbarian should proceed through the game with the relative ease of a wizard) and their way of showing their belief is a swift smite from their infamous nerf-hammer. Regardless of how I tend to feel about some of their rather premature and at times, over-reactive nerfs, you have to respect a company that responds with such swift decisiveness.


----------



## Rabbs

dude beats butcher in 10 secs on inferno -_-


----------



## Equivalence

I know the ah is bad for me, but like others that don't like it I will still use it.
I know fast food is terrible for me, it doesnt always taste good but that never stops me from eating it.

It is far to easily accessible, and my argument was that people say this games longevity comes from item farming. Well all the items are already there for you to buy for cheap.
So I guess the longevity comes from the difficulties now which wont take to long to beat inferno when you can buy sick gear at the easy legal now instant click of a mouse.

*Goes back to the ah to gear his barb up*


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> I know the ah is bad for me, but like others that don't like it I will still use it.
> I know fast food is terrible for me, it doesnt always taste good but that never stops me from eating it.
> It is far to easily accessible, and my argument was that people say this games longevity comes from item farming. Well all the items are already there for you to buy for cheap.
> So I guess the longevity comes from the difficulties now which wont take to long to beat inferno when you can buy sick gear at the easy legal now instant click of a mouse.


You keep saying "cheap" , there is decent at best gear on the AH for "cheap" , all of the incredible gear is in the millions of game gold, which couldn't be further from cheap. I have a decent WD and I've spent a few 100K and I still get destroyed in A1 Inferno.

In order to run through Inferno effectively I'd easily need 10-20 Million gold to purchase them from the AH, which again, is anything but cheap.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

this ^^


----------



## Methos07

Yeah basically. Anything with good stats gets fat fingered past the million gold mark instantly.

People who think everything is cheap haven't hit cap, lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5271784549

two more hours now....


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5271784549
> two more hours now....


Guess I'll do some overtime today!


----------



## samwiches

I just played my first game last night.

Pretty diappointing so far---the game looks and sounds more like Warcraft than Diablo. It has _none_ of the Dungeons & Dragons feel anymore. At least not up to level 10.

(maybe I'm crazy, but I don't remember all these damn mission waypoints being in the game.. were they?)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Cheap gear from AH gets you past Hell. Expensive gear helps you survive Inferno.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5271784549
> two more hours now....


Wow its still down?

I'll be home from work in about two hours, it better be up by then!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ive been waiting to play since i got up @ 11 eastern :-(


----------



## StaticFX

its up just logged in


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I just played my first game last night.
> Pretty diappointing so far---the game looks and sounds more like Warcraft than Diablo. It has _none_ of the Dungeons & Dragons feel anymore. At least not up to level 10.
> (maybe I'm crazy, but I don't remember all these damn mission waypoints being in the game.. were they?)


Diablo never had any Dungeons & Dragons feel, that's what attracted me in the first place







. I never like D&D games like neverwinter nights.


----------



## Sainesk

meh, can't wait for TL2, then I can still get my hack and slash fix on maintenance Tuesdays, since that will never be down because it won't run on a company's lame server setup. I just don't understand why they can't start the NA maintenance at well thought out time like when everyone is asleep.

Heads up of extended maintenance like 1 minute before it should be up is not cool in my books.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

awesome but the ah is down....


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo never had any Dungeons & Dragons feel, that's what attracted me in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never like D&D games like neverwinter nights.


I was going to say...What game was he playing?

Diablo NEVER had the D&D feel or a genuine rng...D2 didn't even have a genuine rng...

D3 actually has a genuine rng...So, Idk what the complaining is about.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Wow its still down?
> I'll be home from work in about two hours, it better be up by then!


Same here two hours for me!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> dude beats butcher in 10 secs on inferno -_-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Keep in mind that killing the butcher on inferno doesn't give you a lot of gold or gear. Kill him with 5 stacks of the Nephalim Buff will result in a lot more loot/gold. I can think of a couple specs where a wizard could also kill the butcher pretty fast, but the 5 champ packs you have to kill before hand is where the challenge is!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I just played my first game last night.
> Pretty diappointing so far---the game looks and sounds more like Warcraft than Diablo. It has _none_ of the Dungeons & Dragons feel anymore. At least not up to level 10.
> (maybe I'm crazy, but I don't remember all these damn mission waypoints being in the game.. were they?)


Waypoints were introduced in Diablo II. The lore behind them is that they were created by the Horadrim to serve as quick mass transportation methods due not knowing where demons might pop up. Diablo 1 all took place in Tristam and Hell. There was no need for waypoints. D2 expanded the Diablo world to other places mentioned during the Sin War, hence the need to travel between those worlds fast. Waypoint is was and so they were born into the game; ancient relics of a magic long forgotten. In D3 there is not more per say, but they do appear to more "visible."


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Waypoints were introduced in Diablo II. The lore behind them is that they were created by the Horadrim to serve as quick mass transportation methods due not knowing where demons might pop up. Diablo 1 all took place in Tristam and Hell. There was no need for waypoints. D2 expanded the Diablo world to other places mentioned during the Sin War, hence the need to travel between those worlds fast. Waypoint is was and so they were born into the game; ancient relics of a magic long forgotten. In D3 there is not more per say, but they do appear to more "visible."


I will say that Diablo 2 waypoints were set in such a way that you could easily miss all the waypoints in an entire area... certainly not the case in D3.


----------



## samwiches

I wasn't talking about the AD&D ruleset or whatever. Just the stark, quiet, gray/dark theme, without all the lame dialogues and anime faces popping up during them.

And by waypoints, I'd prefer none at all. The game is so autopilot.


----------



## Rickles

So far my favorite part about inferno (solo'd through act1 - barb) is getting low level 50s magics/rares on about 80% of the drops. Low level 50s pvp twinks here I come


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So far my favorite part about inferno (solo'd through act1 - barb) is getting low level 50s magics/rares on about 80% of the drops. Low level 50s pvp twinks here I come


My friend is playing a barb and has done nothing but complain about the end of act II hell, as he solos. What kind of gear did you have and what was your build through mid/end of hell?


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So far my favorite part about inferno (solo'd through act1 - barb) is getting low level 50s magics/rares on about 80% of the drops. Low level 50s pvp twinks here I come


lol yeah. I'm trying to farm act 1 for loot so I can even have a chance in act 2 and all I'm getting is level 50-55 rares.

I have 146% MF with 5 stacks of NV, too.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> lol yeah. I'm trying to farm act 1 for loot so I can even have a chance in act 2 and all I'm getting is level 50-55 rares.
> I have 146% MF with 5 stacks of NV, too.


what you do is widdle the mobs and bosses down to 2-4k health then switch to all your MF gear and slay them, been doing that and killng butcher on inferno with 5 stacks for total of 294% mf works great
playing as wizard, and solo, and putting MF gear on your follower adds to your percentage of mf as well.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> lol yeah. I'm trying to farm act 1 for loot so I can even have a chance in act 2 and all I'm getting is level 50-55 rares.
> I have 146% MF with 5 stacks of NV, too.


Same here, Inferno should never be able to drop anything below 60 :/


----------



## rprice06

Also, Inferno Whimsy drops hella good loot if u waste all the ponies/daisies/bears first then open the clouds with nv


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> what you do is widdle the mobs and bosses down to 2-4k health then switch to all your MF gear and slay them, been doing that and killng butcher on inferno with 5 stacks for total of 294% mf works great
> playing as wizard, and solo, and putting MF gear on your follower adds to your percentage of mf as well.


You are a hero among common men.

Thank you sir.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> You are a hero among common men.
> Thank you sir.


Haha, no problem man, it works great on weapon racks and chests too








Found about 6 legendaries so far and a few rings that have gone for 1.2 million or more.


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> Also, Inferno Whimsy drops hella good loot if u waste all the ponies/daisies/bears first then open the clouds with nv


What you do is go farm The Watchtower in the Northern Highlands (spawns like 75% of the time on the Eastern edge of the map). There are always 3-4 champion/elite mobs in there, so its a quick and easy way to get Neph stacks. There is also usually a Resplendent chest in there as well. THEN you go to Whimsy to farm.


----------



## rprice06

Waylo add me man. You gotta show me







(wizard)

-STLPr1ce#1568


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rprice06*
> 
> what you do is widdle the mobs and bosses down to 2-4k health then switch to all your MF gear and slay them, been doing that and killng butcher on inferno with 5 stacks for total of 294% mf works great
> playing as wizard, and solo, and putting MF gear on your follower adds to your percentage of mf as well.


I didn't know MF gear on followers adds to your % thank you.


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I didn't know MF gear on followers adds to your % thank you.


its only 25% of what the gear spec is

so if u put a necklace on with 16% mf to ur follower it only adds 4% total but every point helps.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> My friend is playing a barb and has done nothing but complain about the end of act II hell, as he solos. What kind of gear did you have and what was your build through mid/end of hell?


I had the typical str and vit gear. My build was centered on spaming siesmic slam (rune for -15 fury). Skill bar was charge (8% life on hit), ground stomp(24 yard and pull in), revenge (+fury or 30%), warcry(the 10% life and health gen). This build worked pretty well as I didn't solo much of hell, played with a witch doctor and pretty much was just there to help him kite, just rounded up the mobs and than he would aoe them down. I always had a 1h and shield in hell. We had a real cheese strat for diablo in hell, pretty much he would die, I would run diablo far away from his body than sprint back and res him, rinse repeat.

My inferno build is more geared towards solo.

1) charge (8% life on hit)
2)ignore pain (20% damage as life)
3)revenge (30% chance)
4)war cry (50% resist)
LM)frenzy (sidearm)
RM) wrath of the berzerker (100% damage)

My favorite passives are the 100% vit as armor, the other +armor passive, and then there are a few for the third that I switch between. Don't know their names as I am at work, but I find the 25% chance and 100% more life from health globes passive to be very helpful. Still mostly use 1h and shield, but there are parts where I am comfortable with a 2h now.


----------



## nycste

Is there a Max to magic find? And idk how you have room to store entire extra set of gear our bags are pretty small unless you to to town after each group which is doable heh


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Is there a Max to magic find? And idk how you have room to store entire extra set of gear our bags are pretty small unless you to to town after each group which is doable heh


I think the max is nearly 360-400MF after everything is added at its limit so far.(depends on the roll of the mf on the items)

I do have about 8 pieces I change out but I only keep blues and yellows and I port back to town anyway for other farming areas so it works pretty normal for me.









All I hold is 1 slot for potions, 1 for tomes Tomes, and the bottom row is for MF gear, the other 30 slots are so are for my loot.

I do go back to town a bit but when I do its with great items in hand.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Is there a Max to magic find? And idk how you have room to store entire extra set of gear our bags are pretty small unless you to to town after each group which is doable heh


In case you didn't know you can buy additional slots and tabs in your stash. I think you are talking about your character inventory though, just checking.


----------



## rdfloyd

I looked through the last couple of pages for some advice, but I'm a little stuck. My friend is a level 37 wizard and can easily deal 1-2k DPS using super cheap items at the AH. I'm a level 34 Monk, but barely scrape by with 750DPS. I realize it is two different classes, but I can barely keep up with him when we play co-op. Can anyone help guide me to which armor/weapons and skills are good so that it doesn't take me forever to farm for items?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I looked through the last couple of pages for some advice, but I'm a little stuck. My friend is a level 37 wizard and can easily deal 1-2k DPS using super cheap items at the AH. I'm a level 34 Monk, but barely scrape by with 750DPS. I realize it is two different classes, but I can barely keep up with him when we play co-op. Can anyone help guide me to which armor/weapons and skills are good so that it doesn't take me forever to farm for items?


If I were you I would use the auction house for weapons and armor that give dexterity and vitality. You need the dex for damage and vit for hp. Vit is very important for every class because without it you will get to a point where mobs will 1 or 2 shot you. Items that give + to all elemental resistances are also very important. Don't just focus on dex.

You've probably noticed but you can use the AH to narrow search results down depending on the stats that you need. You can pop in both dex and vit with minimum values to make sure you'll find items that are upgrades. You can also pop in a maximum buyout price and sort the results by buyout to make sure you get an affordable item.


----------



## rctrucker

Has anyone else herd that @ exactly 200% MF, you have a higher chance of getting legendaries? I thought it was crap when my friend told me last night, but after 2 hours he had a legendary and a green neck... I don't even know what the greens are called...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Has anyone else herd that @ exactly 200% MF, you have a higher chance of getting legendaries? I thought it was crap when my friend told me last night, but after 2 hours he had a legendary and a green neck... I don't even know what the greens are called...


i doubt 200% is a magic number... but its very good mf. so he will get alot of drops. I started using higher mf and farming a-1 inferno doing like all the quests and just pwning whatever mobs i find and I got some great stuff today in my one 2 hour run, started by my self but we had 4 peeps by the end. im not sure but i feel like when you have 4 peeps w/ 5 stacks a piece it really helps drops.. i got a ton of rares


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I don't even know what the greens are called...


set items
Quote:


> Set items are colored green. These items are like rare equipment, but with an added bonus: individual pieces are part of a complete set (for example, a sword, shield, and helm), and they provide additional powers when equipped with other items in that set.


----------



## Joneszilla

Anybody else having trouble logging on today? Was prompted to download the patch, now it gets to "retrieving hero list" and then nothing....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Anybody else having trouble logging on today? Was prompted to download the patch, now it gets to "retrieving hero list" and then nothing....


Same here. Apparently the servers were down this morning, but I thought they'd be up by now.


----------



## Joneszilla

Ok thanks. Glad it's not just me...i guess(my first thought was i've been hacked). Be nice to have an offline mode right about now.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Anybody else having trouble logging on today? Was prompted to download the patch, now it gets to "retrieving hero list" and then nothing....


Getting the exact same thing. Odd because about 2 and a half hours ago I logged in fine.

Edit: Blizz is looking into it.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5270834557


----------



## alexgheseger

Minor de-railment here,

Anyone need wishful essence and/or encrusted hooves? I have... lots, and i'm up for trading.

PM me for my battlenet e-mail if you are interested.

Edit: Also having issues with hanging at "retrieving heroes list", but that's pretty much par for the course for me at least.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Anyone get on Skype or vent and want to get on later add me, im on at 1130pm EST for a while, level 21 barb is my main and I have a few Alts. Not too far in yet but loving it so far

[email protected]


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i doubt 200% is a magic number... but its very good mf. so he will get alot of drops. I started using higher mf and farming a-1 inferno doing like all the quests and just pwning whatever mobs i find and I got some great stuff today in my one 2 hour run, started by my self but we had 4 peeps by the end. im not sure but i feel like when you have 4 peeps w/ 5 stacks a piece it really helps drops.. i got a ton of rares


He was running almost 300% MF before this, and then switched to 200% for those crazy drops...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well maybe it is idk but im surprised that 200 exactly is better than 300..


----------



## Frosty288

Duddes can someone break down how the Wizard gets his power?

I have a lvl 28 Wizard, 700 intelligence and 620 damage.

Obviously weapons have traits which could boost my intelligence, however - let's say that it isn't a magic item and just has damage. Does the DPS of my hand weapon affect my magical attacks? Or does the weapon only come into play when it is actually used? (i.e you run out of mana). I know that if I dequip it, my guy does like, 5 damage, however I havn't tried attacking anything without a weapon in my hands yet.

And if so do I need damage and strength? Or can I just go full on intelligence for the power of my mage attacks?

Are you guys picking up what i'm putting down?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> He was running almost 300% MF before this, and then switched to 200% for those crazy drops...


Luck and superstition. Having less MF will never get you more magic drops







. Unless he had too much MF before and was just killing stuff too slow.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Anyone else having problems logging in? My CE came today and I just got off the phone with Blizzard to transfer my standard edition to my brother, and now when try to log in it just sits at the retrieving heroes and never finishing logging in.

RAGEEE


----------



## Joneszilla

Read a couple of posts up...we are all having the same problem it appears and Blizzard is working on it.


----------



## OcCam

"I looked through the last couple of pages for some advice, but I'm a little stuck. My friend is a level 37 wizard and can easily deal 1-2k DPS using super cheap items at the AH. I'm a level 34 Monk, but barely scrape by with 750DPS. I realize it is two different classes, but I can barely keep up with him when we play co-op. Can anyone help guide me to which armor/weapons and skills are good so that it doesn't take me forever to farm for items?"

I Also Had this problem, I Would die occasionally when coming up against elites in nm, AND SOME WERE IMPOSSIBLE TO KILL AS A MELEE (im talking about vampiric - plagued / desacrater/ molten).

SO I Tried to use crippling wave(Concussion) and Tail Lash kick(sweeping armada) with some +to life on hit gems / modifiers. This was OK but I still was getting my ass handed to me by some elite groups.

Then I saw a build in the Diablo Monk Forums for a Long range monk and I adapted it to my Lower level. It uses Deadly reach(keen eye) for long range spirit gen, and tail Lash kick rune for the fire tornado(cant remember it name) which you would switch to TLK (hand of ytar) later on. then you get your self some sprit regen claws ( or dioblo monk staff if you want to use the guardian path passive)
Air ally for some tanking and spirit regen, the templar for spirit regen, I also use the passive for Longer mantra and the one for heal on spirit use, and larger Spirit pool. Mantra is mantra of healing (Circular breathing) for sprirt regen.

Spam TLK for good damage, range and heals, Use DR for small groups, spirit gen and when mobs line up for you.

Check the AH for some less expensive rares (you will be paying 5 grand for a Blue from a vendor anyway) you can get a +spirit gen monk headgear too, you want to stack dex, vit, spirit regen, resists, + life from globes is not bad too.

Right now I am Level 42 I have just finished act 2 NM solo using this build and Its works quite well for me I have only died 1 time since using this build due to my own stupidity(caught by 2 arcane sentries spawned from elites)

Kite away.


----------



## Wavefunction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Duddes can someone break down how the Wizard gets his power?
> I have a lvl 28 Wizard, 700 intelligence and 620 damage.
> Obviously weapons have traits which could boost my intelligence, however - let's say that it isn't a magic item and just has damage. Does the DPS of my hand weapon affect my magical attacks? Or does the weapon only come into play when it is actually used? (i.e you run out of mana). I know that if I dequip it, my guy does like, 5 damage, however I havn't tried attacking anything without a weapon in my hands yet.
> And if so do I need damage and strength? Or can I just go full on intelligence for the power of my mage attacks?
> Are you guys picking up what i'm putting down?


Your abilities do damage based on the damage of your weapon. The descriptions will say something like "does 110% of weapon damage." So, a higher DPS weapon gives you higher damage. Also, items such as rings and offhands with +damage help a lot, as well as any items with +attack speed bonus. Intelligence also increases your DPS.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Read a couple of posts up...we are all having the same problem it appears and Blizzard is working on it.


Thanks









I was concerned that it had something to do with me upgrading to CE.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288*
> 
> Duddes can someone break down how the Wizard gets his power?
> I have a lvl 28 Wizard, 700 intelligence and 620 damage.
> Obviously weapons have traits which could boost my intelligence, however - let's say that it isn't a magic item and just has damage. Does the DPS of my hand weapon affect my magical attacks? Or does the weapon only come into play when it is actually used? (i.e you run out of mana). I know that if I dequip it, my guy does like, 5 damage, however I havn't tried attacking anything without a weapon in my hands yet.
> And if so do I need damage and strength? Or can I just go full on intelligence for the power of my mage attacks?
> Are you guys picking up what i'm putting down?


Your spells are based on your weapon damage + extra damage (from rings / ammy) muliplied by your int in percent. (For every extra Int you have you gain 1% more weapon damage)

So at lower levels getting +damage rings / amulets realy increase dps.

As you get higher, upgrading your weapon is going to net you the largest DPS increase.


----------



## Coolwaters

server is down again...that "maintenance" did nothing.

seriously i feel like demanding my money back.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcCam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "I looked through the last couple of pages for some advice, but I'm a little stuck. My friend is a level 37 wizard and can easily deal 1-2k DPS using super cheap items at the AH. I'm a level 34 Monk, but barely scrape by with 750DPS. I realize it is two different classes, but I can barely keep up with him when we play co-op. Can anyone help guide me to which armor/weapons and skills are good so that it doesn't take me forever to farm for items?"
> I Also Had this problem, I Would die occasionally when coming up against elites in nm, AND SOME WERE IMPOSSIBLE TO KILL AS A MELEE (im talking about vampiric - plagued / desacrater/ molten).
> SO I Tried to use crippling wave(Concussion) and Tail Lash kick(sweeping armada) with some +to life on hit gems / modifiers. This was OK but I still was getting my ass handed to me by some elite groups.
> Then I saw a build in the Diablo Monk Forums for a Long range monk and I adapted it to my Lower level. It uses Deadly reach(keen eye) for long range spirit gen, and tail Lash kick rune for the fire tornado(cant remember it name) which you would switch to TLK (hand of ytar) later on. then you get your self some sprit regen claws ( or dioblo monk staff if you want to use the guardian path passive)
> Air ally for some tanking and spirit regen, the templar for spirit regen, I also use the passive for Longer mantra and the one for heal on spirit use, and larger Spirit pool. Mantra is mantra of healing (Circular breathing) for sprirt regen.
> Spam TLK for good damage, range and heals, Use DR for small groups, spirit gen and when mobs line up for you.
> Check the AH for some less expensive rares (you will be paying 5 grand for a Blue from a vendor anyway) you can get a +spirit gen monk headgear too, you want to stack dex, vit, spirit regen, resists, + life from globes is not bad too.
> Right now I am Level 42 I have just finished act 2 NM solo using this build and Its works quite well for me I have only died 1 time since using this build due to my own stupidity(caught by 2 arcane sentries spawned from elites)
> Kite away.


I would look into getting 2 decent weapons around 100 - 200 dps on each, and I usually like the +spirit per second mods on them and a socket for a ruby. Next get decent gear with Dex / vit, finally use +damage / ias / dex rings.

This should kick your damage up quick a bit more.

Half of surviving is being able to finish the enemy before they kill you, the other half is avoiding enough damage / healing enough. Things will change as you go further in hell and hit inferno (you will need to stack resistances etc.)

But for the time being spend 20-30k on 2 really good 1 handers (I always like the first weapons).


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Yeah, I mean I'm patient and understanding, I'm not even mad, but it is getting rather comical.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> server is down again...that "maintenance" did nothing.
> seriously i feel like demanding my money back.


You have 30 days to get your money back, no matter where you purchased. So open a ticket and do it if you aren't going to play a game just because there's some downtime.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You have 30 days to get your money back, no matter where you purchased. So open a ticket and do it if you aren't going to play a game just because there's some downtime.


I get some downtime, but this is pretty bad for a company that has all this previous experience and money. The game hasn't been 100% since it came out. It's playable but there's a bunch of broken crap. Might as well still be in beta.


----------



## SirWaWa

rule of thumb for damage (until this changes)
DPS > whatever the classes natural stat is (unless its insane amount)
socket the highest grade ruby into a weapon and whatever your natural stat gem is into everything else but I recommend amethyst in helms for life


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You have 30 days to get your money back, no matter where you purchased. So open a ticket and do it if you aren't going to play a game just because there's some downtime.


i guess im just raging since i mainly play at night (only time i have) and its either unstable or doing maintenance.

am i wrong to expect a 99% up time on the biggest online gaming company?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i guess im just raging since i mainly play at night (only time i have) and its either unstable or doing maintenance.
> am i wrong to expect a 99% up time on the biggest online gaming company?


Unfortunately when its within the 1st few weeks of release and a scheduled patch day, yes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i guess im just raging since i mainly play at night (only time i have) and its either unstable or doing maintenance.
> am i wrong to expect a 99% up time on the biggest online gaming company?


After over a decade's worth of hype and sales that far exceeded expectations, I would say so. However, my perspective on things are often considered too "logical" or "mature" for many members. Those members tend to prefer the South Park's "Rabble rabble rabble!" approach.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> rule of thumb for damage (until this changes)
> DPS > whatever the classes natural stat is (unless its insane amount)
> socket the highest grade ruby into a weapon and whatever your natural stat gem is into everything else but I recommend amethyst in helms for life


Until you weapons in the 1k + dps range, then other stats like + crit damage seem to add more.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I would look into getting 2 decent weapons around 100 - 200 dps on each, and I usually like the +spirit per second mods on them and a socket for a ruby. Next get decent gear with Dex / vit, finally use +damage / ias / dex rings.
> This should kick your damage up quick a bit more.
> Half of surviving is being able to finish the enemy before they kill you, the other half is avoiding enough damage / healing enough. Things will change as you go further in hell and hit inferno (you will need to stack resistances etc.)
> But for the time being spend 20-30k on 2 really good 1 handers (I always like the first weapons).


I read somewhere that DW only gives you a 15% attack speed bonus and averaged the two weapon damages. It doesn't seem like that good of a trade off, considering a shield can give a major armor boost with other stats.

I will try this, but I don't want to plunk down a huge sum of money, then having DW being very good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcCam*
> 
> *snip*
> Right now I am Level 42 I have just finished act 2 NM solo using this build and Its works quite well for me I have only died 1 time since using this build due to my own stupidity(caught by 2 arcane sentries spawned from elites)
> Kite away.


That's a good strategy. Nightmare mode hasn't been too difficult solo, but it does take FOREVER to kill a mob of enemies.

Currently my strategy is to use Dashing Strike to get into the middle of a mob, then use Cyclone Strike to pull them around me, then spam Crippling Wave (with Mangle). If my health drops to around 50%, I use Breath of Heaven to boost it back up. Normally by then, I'm finished with the enemy anyways. Current passives are Transcendence, Exalted Soul, and Seize the Initiative.

Current skill set: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WUXdVf!YbX!aaZbaa


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> i guess im just raging since i mainly play at night (only time i have) and its either unstable or doing maintenance.
> am i wrong to expect a 99% up time on the biggest online gaming company?


given their success with launching starcraft 2 i was also expecting a smooth release of D3, but that didn't happen and it is kinda sad that this is still happening at this time. however, after working with companies who launch new products every time, i just learned to always expect the worst







that saved me from raging hard lol.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Blah, pic won't post.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Until you weapons in the 1k + dps range, then other stats like + crit damage seem to add more.


Yeah I don't even think rubies are viable in Hell-found weapons tbh. This is the same time dmg/ias rings lose their appeal over stat/ias rings


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> After over a decade's worth of hype and sales that far exceeded expectations, I would say so. However, my perspective on things are often considered too "logical" or "mature" for many members. Those members tend to prefer the South Park's "Rabble rabble rabble!" approach.


agreed
but hey...just be patient guys, at least they are fixing it soon unlike other games *cough*BF3*cough*
just sayin


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I don't even think rubies are viable in Hell-found weapons tbh. This is the same time dmg/ias rings lose their appeal over stat/ias rings


Survivability >>> Stats for damage and glass cannons. All that power is meaningless if you can't survive long enough to pull it off. If this was like D2 where you could spam spells, then I would agree with you. I find myself increasingly dropping int and damage stats for vit and resistances.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Survivability >>> Stats for damage and glass cannons. All that power is meaningless if you can't survive long enough to pull it off. If this was like D2 where you could spam spells, then I would agree with you. I find myself increasingly dropping int and damage stats for vit and resistances.


^ I'm with this guy.


----------



## -SE7EN-

works.
patch.
don't work.

take back the patch and let us play while they fix it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> works.
> patch.
> don't work.
> take back the patch and let us play while they fix it.


Yeah it seems kinda crazy that they have to have the whole realm down to solve issues they created with the new patch.


----------



## darkphantom

Thought it would be great to make something like this, if people wanted to see if they were on the right playing field, etc.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkJOYEI9DTwxdEJRVDRndGg2ZXV2QnJCcHN6LWpMWFE&pli=1#gid=0

Please feel free to add, do not delete, though!


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I read somewhere that DW only gives you a 15% attack speed bonus and averaged the two weapon damages. It doesn't seem like that good of a trade off, considering a shield can give a major armor boost with other stats.
> I will try this, but I don't want to plunk down a huge sum of money, then having DW being very good.
> 
> Current skill set: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WUXdVf!YbX!aaZbaa


you need 2 weapons around the same dps.

Also, I use the +15% dodge while dw'n and the +life per spirit spent. The faster you attack, thw faster you gen spirit.

I can see the benifits of teh shield, but it felt so slow otherwise.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Survivability >>> Stats for damage and glass cannons. All that power is meaningless if you can't survive long enough to pull it off. If this was like D2 where you could spam spells, then I would agree with you. I find myself increasingly dropping int and damage stats for vit and resistances.


That's a huge leap you took from my small post lol.
Where did I say anything about glass cannon? I thought this is OCN, not bnet forums









Anyway, I upgrade all my armors with all res before jewelry cuz good jewelry is really expensive.
And while we're making vast assumptions, I would say movement speed is severely undervalued by most builds. People may think only DH's need >12% Frw, but I would surmise that all classes would benefit from 18% or more frw. I see silly boots with tons of resist, but no movement speed being listed on AH. If you can't get out of the way, no amount of resist will save you.


----------



## Mergatroid

Gees...everyone is going to hate me forever, but here goes.

Am I the only avid Diablo I, II fan here that is a little disappointed in Diablo III? I have been playing since the game hit the market (yeah, I lined up for it at midnight). I have been playing with six other friends. We all are Diablo lovers from the early days. We have all played the hell out of Diablo II, literally for years.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not on a hate rage or think the game sucks or anything, but IMO ( and that of my friends), if Diablo II had the graphics Diablo III has, it would be a better game.

We don't like auto-stat management. We don't like auto spell/skill management. We don't like the loss of runes and rune words (which was a great part of Diablo II), we don't like the way bosses don't always drop rare items (even if they were random, it was fun farming for them), we especially don't like the loss of armor/weapon/item sets. Another biggy is not having any specific stats on the spells and skills (like how much damage they do). Same goes for the rune system now, no indication of damage done.

One of my biggest complaints is that there are only six skills available on a bar (two of wich are mouse skills). Also, the quality of spells and skills is much lower than what Diablo II had, and there's less of them. I also don't like that there doesn't seem to be much of a method for regaining energy (or hate or mana or whatever) other than just waiting.

I mean, it's not a bad game if you can put up with the dumbing down. We'll likely continue playing it, and also likely play it at our LAN parties, but it's definitely not as good as I had hoped it would be. Currently we all have three characters, two of which are in act 2 nightmare in their early level 40s. We're hoping things improve when we get to hell.

Titan Quest 2 is coming out soon, and from the gameplay video I've seen it looks like it might actually be a better game than the first one was (and we still play the first one). After TQ2 comes out, and GW2, I doubt Diablo II will get much playing time from us. I'm pretty disappointed in Blizzard. They had so much time (way more than they had for Diablo II) but produced a game that's not as good. Too bad.

Mergatroid#1255 if anyone sees me and wants to join.


----------



## Mike431635

I just have to say this here, **** you Blizzard for making my day off from work suck because you don't support your product adequately!


----------



## mav451

You know, I'd take your post alot more seriously if it wasn't one of those "I'll be playing XYZ," simply b/c I've heard it 1000x since the launch. After a while, the noise sounds the same honestly.
Quote:


> we especially don't like the loss of armor/weapon/item sets


Not sure if serious, or if you haven't played the game long enough...
There are sets in the game. While it's true there's no low-level sets like I Sigons or Vidala boots, they are there. I think Blizz made a mistake not having set items that range from top-to-bottom, and this is the key word, DROP enough. Low-level set items, I agree are not there. At the moment, they are really more of a high-level item.

Look at the Wanderlust set ring - mmm:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/wanderlust
Quote:


> Another biggy is not having any specific stats on the spells and skills (like how much damage they do). Same goes for the rune system now, no indication of damage done.
> 
> One of my biggest complaints is that there are only six skills available on a bar (two of wich are mouse skills). Also, the quality of spells and skills is much lower than what Diablo II had, and there's less of them. I also don't like that there doesn't seem to be much of a method for regaining energy (or hate or mana or whatever) other than just waiting.


Ok, now I'm not even sure if you've played the game sufficiently. Turn on "Advanced Tooltips" for the actual numbers. And I have an odd feeling you guys don't even know there's Elective Mode. As for regaining Hatred - spam a Hatred generator? Seriously dude.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike431635*
> 
> I just have to say this here, **** you Blizzard for making my day off from work suck because you don't support your product adequately!


Hahaha, I can't log in even though the servers show up.

It did show me the new EULA and happily accepted my accept than proceeded to tell me servers are too busy.

To Mergatroid, when you hit higher levels there are resource regen items.

Huge D2 fan before LoD and I don't mind some of the dumbing down. To me the game was awesome because of the loot and D3 at least at higher levels has some epic loot.

On auto stat, 99% of people went cookie cutter builds. So why not just make it auto stat?

I kinda agree with you on skills. I know I would be doing much better if I had more skills but this (at least to me) makes the loot even more important and I love my loot.

Maybe its just me but I love the grinding if shiny things pop out.


----------



## Sainesk

I disagree with vitality being important. Once you hit inferno there is a sweet spot you have to find for vitality where you stop. I agree with this guy over on the D3 forums:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horst*
> You can only heal yourself for x amount per heal; this does not increase with gear level. Potions and healing spells at level 60 will always heal for the same amount (normally around 10-15k per heal).
> 
> So, I'm thinking about how to survive in this game best. Stacking vitality seems like a bad option. Sure, you may have 50k-60k life, but you will take damage faster than you can heal it, meaning your extra life counts for precisely nothing.
> 
> I think, then, that after 30k life or so, its best to stack mitigation (armor/resistances/intelligence/strength) as opposed to more vitality. You're just making yourself a bigger, softer marshmallow.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I disagree with vitality. Once you hit inferno there is a sweet spot you have to find for vitality where you stop. I agree with this guy over on the D3 forums:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Horst*
> You can only heal yourself for x amount per heal; this does not increase with gear level. Potions and healing spells at level 60 will always heal for the same amount (normally around 10-15k per heal).
> So, I'm thinking about how to survive in this game best. Stacking vitality seems like a bad option. Sure, you may have 50k-60k life, but you will take damage faster than you can heal it, meaning your extra life counts for precisely nothing.
> I think, then, that after 30k life or so, its best to stack mitigation (armor/resistances/intelligence/strength) as opposed to more vitality. Your just making yourself a bigger, softer marshmallow.
Click to expand...

Don't think a lot of people are at that point.

My heals are slowly starting to become less effective and I can see why people switch to the blinding/serenity build (for monks).

Still finding myself too squishy unless I'm spamming boon of protection.

Slowly grinding through hell with a monk.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Hahaha, I can't log in even though the servers show up.
> It did show me the new EULA and happily accepted my accept than proceeded to tell me servers are too busy.
> To Mergatroid, when you hit higher levels there are resource regen items.
> Huge D2 fan before LoD and I don't mind some of the dumbing down. To me the game was awesome because of the loot and D3 at least at higher levels has some epic loot.
> On auto stat, 99% of people went cookie cutter builds. So why not just make it auto stat?
> I kinda agree with you on skills. I know I would be doing much better if I had more skills but this (at least to me) makes the loot even more important and I love my loot.
> Maybe its just me but I love the grinding if shiny things pop out.


One thing I'm wondering - I really want to use the same skill but with two different runes.
At the moment this is impossible. E.g. I'd like to use both the EA w/ Fear and then EA w/ Nether.

Unfortunately you can only use one or the other...so yeah Nether wins out. Probably my one quip about the skills at the moment, but it's not a big deal.

*Yeah on resists/armor, I read through quite a few reddit discussions (including that fancy spreadsheet). Basically you wanted your armor/resist number to be 10 or less. For most, resist is are nowhere close to being inline with their armor rating; hence why the advice is to stack resists


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Hey everyone. just wanted to share with you guys my PC build. This will hopefully (if blizzard likes it enough) be going on the Diablo 3 webpage. I currently have it in our community *MOTM* program and waiting for it to finish so i can share the build with the world. ( pls vote if you havent yet...even if your not for me







)
i called blizzard about 8 days before Diablo 3 dropped in stores and asked them if i could use there logos to build a tribute to the new game and the company. surprisingly...they said "heck yea man".

i have been a *huge* Diablo/starcraft/world of warcraft fan since i purchased my first HP







back in the day and finally had the financial stability to build my very first fully mod'ed computer. so it seemed right that my first pc purchase and my first fully custom pc build be for one and the same company and game!

so here you guys go....i hope i did the community justice and i hope you all like it























































































i wanted to do alot more. but i only had 8 days to build this from start to finish. if you like it leave me a post on my build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1254785/pc-es-diablo-3-hardcore-mode-motm-nominee/0_20
and if you *really* like it make sure to throw a vote my way in the MOTM section as it would be greatly appreciated!!















and if you ever need a WD for a party...im yo' sha-man, lol.....


----------



## ChrisB17

OMG most epic build I have ever seen. WOW speechless


----------



## Wavefunction

That is incredible. Excellent job!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> Gees...everyone is going to hate me forever, but here goes.
> Am I the only avid Diablo I, II fan here that is a little disappointed in Diablo III? I have been playing since the game hit the market (yeah, I lined up for it at midnight). I have been playing with six other friends. We all are Diablo lovers from the early days. We have all played the hell out of Diablo II, literally for years.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not on a hate rage or think the game sucks or anything, but IMO ( and that of my friends), if Diablo II had the graphics Diablo III has, it would be a better game.
> We don't like auto-stat management. We don't like auto spell/skill management. We don't like the loss of runes and rune words (which was a great part of Diablo II), we don't like the way bosses don't always drop rare items (even if they were random, it was fun farming for them), we especially don't like the loss of armor/weapon/item sets. Another biggy is not having any specific stats on the spells and skills (like how much damage they do). Same goes for the rune system now, no indication of damage done.
> One of my biggest complaints is that there are only six skills available on a bar (two of wich are mouse skills). Also, the quality of spells and skills is much lower than what Diablo II had, and there's less of them. I also don't like that there doesn't seem to be much of a method for regaining energy (or hate or mana or whatever) other than just waiting.
> I mean, it's not a bad game if you can put up with the dumbing down. We'll likely continue playing it, and also likely play it at our LAN parties, but it's definitely not as good as I had hoped it would be. Currently we all have three characters, two of which are in act 2 nightmare in their early level 40s. We're hoping things improve when we get to hell.
> Titan Quest 2 is coming out soon, and from the gameplay video I've seen it looks like it might actually be a better game than the first one was (and we still play the first one). After TQ2 comes out, and GW2, I doubt Diablo II will get much playing time from us. I'm pretty disappointed in Blizzard. They had so much time (way more than they had for Diablo II) but produced a game that's not as good. Too bad.
> Mergatroid#1255 if anyone sees me and wants to join.


I agree on your first point. Runes (and Jewels!) would be a nice addition. Set items were kinda fun, but most of them ended up sucking so they wouldn't be overpowered.

What do you mean by "bosses don't always drop rares" ? They didn't in Diablo or D2 either.

The rune system and skills all tell you how much damage is done







. It says "80% of weapon damage". You can see your overall damage at the bottom of your stats in the inventory. TBH I think that has been a good change.

Hatred regens with attacks, and mana can regen as well on attacks if you select the right passives.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> One thing I'm wondering - I really want to use the same skill but with two different runes.
> At the moment this is impossible. E.g. I'd like to use both the EA w/ Fear and then EA w/ Nether.
> Unfortunately you can only use one or the other...so yeah Nether wins out. Probably my one quip about the skills at the moment, but it's not a big deal.
> *Yeah on resists/armor, I read through quite a few reddit discussions (including that fancy spreadsheet). Basically you wanted your armor/resist number to be 10 or less. For most, resist is are nowhere close to being inline with their armor rating; hence why the advice is to stack resists


No idea how you would even use 2 hatred skills at higher levels (unless theres some epic loot at higher levels), so far on my solo DH had to go 2 hatred gen's 3 defensive skills and 1 hatred skill to be okay in NM.

If using for CC, if they did allow it I could see it nerfed back. It would be kinda OP at higher levels. Nether when life is low and just spam fear for CC. Kinda eliminates DH's CC weakness.

Must work on my 2ndary char. I really need a range char.


----------



## trancet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Thought it would be great to make something like this, if people wanted to see if they were on the right playing field, etc.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkJOYEI9DTwxdEJRVDRndGg2ZXV2QnJCcHN6LWpMWFE&pli=1#gid=0
> Please feel free to add, do not delete, though!


Added my info, interesting to see the differences, also, i added All Resists field at the end, very key stat IMO..

god i got not like hp compared to everyone


----------



## Methos07

That is one hell of a computer. Now I'm just waiting for someone to quote all those pictures.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> That is one hell of a computer. Now I'm just waiting for someone to quote all those pictures.


Don't worry someone will manage in a few pages xD

D3 servers are finally working again it seems!


----------



## coolmidgetqc

**** ME!

Just formatted my computer today (Received my SSD yesterday). Installed Diablo 3 and when I tried to log on, told me that I log from this computer (which I understand) and then Prompts to ask for my Security question.

Tried 3 times and then BOOM, Account locked ..

No chance to reset my security question or whatever and I cant get my digit codes from the games since I all buy them digitally (And because my account is locked I cant get it)

So I cant ******* try more than 3 times to get my old security question back (been like 7 years Im playing WoW ...). ******* pissed


----------



## -SE7EN-

i am kind of confused on armor and protection. i have a witch doctor, so it doesnt matter to me what weapon/shield/mojo style i am using. i have been using a 1hand weap with a shield lately to use in Inferno, and pretty much pay no attention to 2handed weapons (figuring the loss of shield would make me die way to quickly) so anyways, i come across a rare 2hand crossbow, and am checking it out, and it says if i equip, my protection will go up. it has 100+ strength on it, and i think i get a small percent of armor from str, but can i really equip this instead of a 600+ armor shield and GAIN armor? if someone can explain this a bit, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i have a witch doctor, so it doesnt matter to me what weapon/shield/mojo style i am using.


interested in seeing what your play style is like as i use a pure int/atk spd/ hp&mp regen per hit so wep dmg is alot of what i look for.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i am kind of confused on armor and protection. i have a witch doctor, so it doesnt matter to me what weapon/shield/mojo style i am using. i have been using a 1hand weap with a shield lately to use in Inferno, and pretty much pay no attention to 2handed weapons (figuring the loss of shield would make me die way to quickly) so anyways, i come across a rare 2hand crossbow, and am checking it out, and it says if i equip, my protection will go up. it has 100+ strength on it, and i think i get a small percent of armor from str, but can i really equip this instead of a 600+ armor shield and GAIN armor? if someone can explain this a bit, i'd appreciate it.


As far as I can tell, it only compares against your main weapon, and not the shield. This makes comparisons of 2h items not very trustworthy.

If you actually equip your armor should go down.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> OMG most epic build I have ever seen. WOW speechless


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wavefunction*
> 
> That is incredible. Excellent job!


thank you both! im glad some of you like it.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i am kind of confused on armor and protection. i have a witch doctor, so it doesnt matter to me what weapon/shield/mojo style i am using. i have been using a 1hand weap with a shield lately to use in Inferno, and pretty much pay no attention to 2handed weapons (figuring the loss of shield would make me die way to quickly) so anyways, i come across a rare 2hand crossbow, and am checking it out, and it says if i equip, my protection will go up. it has 100+ strength on it, and i think i get a small percent of armor from str, but can i really equip this instead of a 600+ armor shield and GAIN armor? if someone can explain this a bit, i'd appreciate it.


what's its other stats? i'm guessing it has high dexterity which would give you dodge chance which it may also be calculating into it... or something like that. Without knowing the stats though i'd stick to the shield. Personally prefer a mojo since many good ones give cooldown reductions and such on skills (though there's a few very expensive shields that do that too...).

edit: actually I think crazy has the correct answer that it only compares to the main weapon.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> interested in seeing what your play style is like as i use a pure int/atk spd/ hp&mp regen per hit so wep dmg is alot of what i look for.


i use a stay away from baddies style. soul harvest with life rune + spam bears then spirit walk my way out and use zombie grasp to keep them slowed while i throw bombs.
i find my survivability comparable to others, usually a bit better, but i am limited in damage i do. i do have a (i think) underpowered weapon, plus using shield to keep me alive longer means im not carrying mojo to increase my int/dmg. i am hoping i am reading this protection stat correctly, switch weapons, and be able to do more damage while not losing armor and just dying every second.


----------



## Joneszilla

That is badass. Awesome job!


----------



## -SE7EN-

alright, it seems that it is correct that weapon stats do NOT take shield into consideration, i went into the details column and checked it step for step. most of the stats went unchanged, while block was only present with shield. this is terrible for people who don't research and only go by the magic numbers blizzard gives them. guess i will have to keep saving up for a good 1hander.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> alright, it seems that it is correct that weapon stats do NOT take shield into consideration, i went into the details column and checked it step for step. most of the stats went unchanged, while block was only present with shield. this is terrible for people who don't research and only go by the magic numbers blizzard gives them. guess i will have to keep saving up for a good 1hander.


Can you elaborate? I'm having some difficulty following.







Sorry.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> 
> 
> That is badass. Awesome job!


woot, makes this build even better knowing fellow D3 players like it!!


----------



## McAlberts

I am so tempted to quote that entire post just to make sure everyone has to look at it's epicness again on this page.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i use a stay away from baddies style. soul harvest with life rune + spam bears then spirit walk my way out and use zombie grasp to keep them slowed while i throw bombs.
> i find my survivability comparable to others, usually a bit better, but i am limited in damage i do. i do have a (i think) underpowered weapon, plus using shield to keep me alive longer means im not carrying mojo to increase my int/dmg. i am hoping i am reading this protection stat correctly, switch weapons, and be able to do more damage while not losing armor and just dying every second.


sounds like we play the same way just have found a bit different path to get there. use dogs/gargantuan zobie grasp/bats or spiders and spirit walk with darts


----------



## psi_guy

fail. servers are too busy... it's like release day all over again.

edit: blizzard loves to make me look like a fool. tried to log in just after posting this, and got right it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Can you elaborate? I'm having some difficulty following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.


by using the detailed tab, i was able to verify that when you look at the changes between 2 weapons, it does not take a shield into consideration (leading it to tell me i would GAIN protection by dropping 1 hand and shield for a 2hand weapon) i think blizzard should fix this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> sounds like we play the same way just have found a bit different path to get there. use dogs/gargantuan zobie grasp/bats or spiders and spirit walk with darts


what level are you? i don't seem to have much luck with the summons at higher levels, even the gargantuan with the buffed up rune died quickly in act iv of hell....


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> 
> 
> That is badass. Awesome job!


Very cool!

side note.. cant seem to log in. Connected, authenticated..... then poof. nothing. just sits there till it times out! grrrr.... i thought they just added MORE servers? was easier before! sheesh....


----------



## Jinto

Someone posted this video over at MMOChampion. Pretty much sums up Inferno post act 1.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Someone posted this video over at MMOChampion. Pretty much sums up Inferno post act 1.


That made me laugh out loud


----------



## nathris

My thoughts exactly, Diablo 3.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> That made me laugh out loud


holy hell me too. that was good.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

so i got disconnected and then tried to log back on...now its busy. i guess im'a troll here for a bit.

if anyone else is not able to log in i advise you put your vote in for MOTM while you wait! its a great way to pass the time








lots of pics to look at









*MOTM poll is up: Vote Now!*

pssssst vote for this guy


----------



## evil jerry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> so i got disconnected and then tried to log back on...now its busy. i guess im'a troll here for a bit.
> if anyone else is not able to log in i advise you put your vote in for MOTM while you wait! its a great way to pass the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of pics to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOTM poll is up: Vote Now!*
> pssssst vote for this guy


And just so you know I love Diablo III even though my build in MOTM is not themed at it.

keep the options open and Vote for this guy


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> alright, it seems that it is correct that weapon stats do NOT take shield into consideration, i went into the details column and checked it step for step. most of the stats went unchanged, while block was only present with shield. this is terrible for people who don't research and only go by the magic numbers blizzard gives them. guess i will have to keep saving up for a good 1hander.


i really wonder whats going on over there at blizzard right now with these stats and modifiers.....what the french...toast!!


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly, Diablo 3.


this!! not fer reals...but the more data mine i do, the more frustrated i am lol. maybe this is why 600 ppl just got canned at blizzard....


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Someone posted this video over at MMOChampion. Pretty much sums up Inferno post act 1.


Raging about a traffic incident with an AppleHOLE, then my inability to log in to D3 after 16 hours, now I'm laughing so hard I'm tearing up. Well done.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Someone posted this video over at MMOChampion. Pretty much sums up Inferno post act 1.


----------



## MaxFTW

so... Its 5:40 AM here in the UK .... Cant play some D3 till 10AM UK time as they need to do some silly maintenance crap

What a joke, I dont see why it should take that long.


----------



## -SE7EN-

spam login. it worked for me twice. went through about 4 diufferent error messages, from server down, maintenance, error numbers, just kept trying. 5 min later, I was in, worked for a couple others too.


----------



## exzacklyright

well I got my monk to 60... on my friends account.. now I'm sad I didn't buy the game since alot of my friends play it... TBH I thought they would all quit after a week like COD:BLACK OPS. SHIZ HAHA. Wish there was a transfer character option. I emailed them about it and they said,
Quote:


> This is the latest response from Customer Support:
> Hello there,
> 
> This is Tim from the Account & Technical Services department here at Blizzard Entertainment. Thank you for taking the time to contact us. At this time, we only have a character transfer service for World of Warcraft.
> 
> If you have interest in this service being offered for Diablo, you may want to post on the forums and express interest in such a service being developed. The transfer service for World of Warcraft was added after a great deal of player interest was expressed on the forums, and if there is enough interest from the Diablo community, it may be something that could be added to Diablo in the future.
> 
> We appreciate your time and understanding in this matter. Please feel free to contact us if you require any further assistance. We hope you continue to enjoy your experience in Diablo!
> 
> Tim
> Customer Services
> Blizzard Entertainment
> www.blizzard.com/support
> 1-800-59-BLIZZ (Account Services/Billing) 1-949-955-1382 (Tech support) 8AM- 8PM Pacific Time, 7 days a week.


Wish they had like a 12 hour timed trial or something for me to decide if I liked the game or not. Now I'm stuck sharing with my friend.. who I think is already annoyed I didn't buy the game.... lmao. I just too lazy to re-roll. It's so boring playing the same campaign over.


----------



## Smo

I just started Inferno solo with my level 60 Barbarian (9.2k armor, 10.1k DPS & 58k life) and damn, the zombies are hitting harder than Diablo was in Hell!

I've never played Diablo before, so D3 is my first experience and I'm really enjoying it so far. To be honest Hell has been my favorite difficulty, Normal and Nightmare were just way too easy. Even Diablo on Hell was easier than I expected him to be. There's definitely a much larger difficulty bump from Hell to Inferno than any of the previous ones. Plus the Nephalm bonus is awesome! I love how they've balanced this game, feels just right.

I've only played about 15 minutes of Inferno so far and come across a handful of elites and they're much more of a challenge than Hell, much more! Not so hard that I get raped, but at least now I have to actually check my health bar and cool downs.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I just started Inferno solo with my level 60 Barbarian (9.2k armor, 10.1k DPS & 58k life) and damn, the zombies are hitting harder than Diablo was in Hell!
> I've never played Diablo before, so D3 is my first experience and I'm really enjoying it so far. To be honest Hell has been my favorite difficulty, Normal and Nightmare were just way too easy. Even Diablo on Hell was easier than I expected him to be. There's definitely a much larger difficulty bump from Hell to Inferno than any of the previous ones. Plus the Nephalm bonus is awesome! I love how they've balanced this game, feels just right.
> I've only played about 15 minutes of Inferno so far and come across a handful of elites and they're much more of a challenge than Hell, much more! Not so hard that I get raped, but at least now I have to actually check my health bar and cool downs.


Supposedly the melee brick wall is at Act 2 Inferno but who knows? I'm still roughing it through Hell.


----------



## darkphantom

Selling access to hell, nightmare and normal cow level 5k per entry


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Supposedly the melee brick wall is at Act 2 Inferno but who knows? I'm still roughing it through Hell.


It's true - a mate of mine (and who sits next to me playing at work) is a Barbarian on Inferno and he said Act I to Act II is a fairly big difficulty gap. From what I've seen, he wasn't lying


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> well I got my monk to 60... on my friends account.. now I'm sad I didn't buy the game since alot of my friends play it... TBH I thought they would all quit after a week like COD:BLACK OPS. SHIZ HAHA. Wish there was a transfer character option. I emailed them about it and they said,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the latest response from Customer Support:
> Hello there,
> This is Tim from the Account & Technical Services department here at Blizzard Entertainment. Thank you for taking the time to contact us. At this time, we only have a character transfer service for World of Warcraft.
> If you have interest in this service being offered for Diablo, you may want to post on the forums and express interest in such a service being developed. The transfer service for World of Warcraft was added after a great deal of player interest was expressed on the forums, and if there is enough interest from the Diablo community, it may be something that could be added to Diablo in the future.
> We appreciate your time and understanding in this matter. Please feel free to contact us if you require any further assistance. We hope you continue to enjoy your experience in Diablo!
> Tim
> Customer Services
> Blizzard Entertainment
> www.blizzard.com/support
> 1-800-59-BLIZZ (Account Services/Billing) 1-949-955-1382 (Tech support) 8AM- 8PM Pacific Time, 7 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they had like a 12 hour timed trial or something for me to decide if I liked the game or not. Now I'm stuck sharing with my friend.. who I think is already annoyed I didn't buy the game.... lmao. I just too lazy to re-roll. It's so boring playing the same campaign over.
Click to expand...

So you wish they had a 12 hour trial, yet it seemingly took you all the way to 60 to realize you actually wanted to play the game? WUT?


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> well I got my monk to 60... on my friends account.. now I'm sad I didn't buy the game since alot of my friends play it... TBH I thought they would all quit after a week like COD:BLACK OPS. SHIZ HAHA. Wish there was a transfer character option. I emailed them about it and they said,
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the latest response from Customer Support:
> Hello there,
> This is Tim from the Account & Technical Services department here at Blizzard Entertainment. Thank you for taking the time to contact us. At this time, we only have a character transfer service for World of Warcraft.
> If you have interest in this service being offered for Diablo, you may want to post on the forums and express interest in such a service being developed. The transfer service for World of Warcraft was added after a great deal of player interest was expressed on the forums, and if there is enough interest from the Diablo community, it may be something that could be added to Diablo in the future.
> We appreciate your time and understanding in this matter. Please feel free to contact us if you require any further assistance. We hope you continue to enjoy your experience in Diablo!
> Tim
> Customer Services
> Blizzard Entertainment
> www.blizzard.com/support
> 1-800-59-BLIZZ (Account Services/Billing) 1-949-955-1382 (Tech support) 8AM- 8PM Pacific Time, 7 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wish they had like a 12 hour timed trial or something for me to decide if I liked the game or not*. Now I'm stuck sharing with my friend.. who I think is already annoyed I didn't buy the game.... lmao. I just too lazy to re-roll. It's so boring playing the same campaign over.
Click to expand...

How could you get a lvl 60 ANYTHING and not know you like the game or not!!!??? Why would you then need to play for 12 more hours to decide? and.. your friend let you play for 30+ hours on his/her account? I am 20+ hrs in and i am lvl 32 DH. I call BS that you have even touched the game.


----------



## StaticFX

now for my question:

Level 34 DH in Nightmare. I am actually have a harder time than expected... what should I be working on? dexterity (for higher damage) or or more health? (or something else)

STR: 118
DEX: 436
INT: 145
VIT: 252

ARMOR: 921
DPS: 334.9

thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> now for my question:
> Level 34 DH in Nightmare. I am actually have a harder time than expected... what should I be working on? dexterity (for higher damage) or or more health? (or something else)
> STR: 118
> DEX: 436
> INT: 145
> VIT: 252
> ARMOR: 921
> DPS: 334.9
> thanks!


Your DPS seems quite low, it should be at least 800. Time to go bow shopping I think.


----------



## StaticFX

i cant seem to find ANYTHING better than what i have! thats the problem!

ok WAIT a minute im confused!!
i was just looking at my character in the load screen. to give the crossbow stats... and its NOT the same as it shows in game!??

In game it says the damage is 52.. right now it shows 36??

In game view:









Load Screen view:









Still nothing i have found has been better.. if its close, its 2 slow or 2 handed. would prefer 1 handed. Not only that i have loaded everything i can with emeralds to up the dexterity of the DH.
Help? thanks!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I get some downtime, but this is pretty bad for a company that has all this previous experience and money. The game hasn't been 100% since it came out. It's playable but there's a bunch of broken crap. Might as well still be in beta.


Considering the technology being utilized, I greatly disagree.

Those of you that think this is a single player game, need to simply, get over it...It's not.

Never once in their advertising was it called "A single player game"...Not once...

They mention that in the single player game you have a follower but, that still doesn't make it a single player game...That just means you have the option.

I'm in Hell, Act 2 atm and without the AH, I wouldn't be here so, I greatly disagree this is a single player experience...

Much like SWTOR, it can be a single player experience but, that's really on you.

This is virtually an MMO on an MMO base that will receive constant updates, it's time to accept that.

Yesterday, they added a couple M$ more of servers to accomodate the AH...But, I guess:
Quote:


> this is pretty bad for a company that has all this previous experience and money.


God forbid they attempt to improve the network, at all.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i cant seem to find ANYTHING better than what i have! thats the problem!
> ok WAIT a minute im confused!!
> i was just looking at my character in the load screen. to give the crossbow stats... and its NOT the same as it shows in game!??
> In game it says the damage is 52.. right now it shows 36??
> Still nothing i have found has been better.. if its close, its 2 slow or 2 handed. would prefer 1 handed. Not only that i have loaded everything i can with emeralds to up the dexterity of the DH.
> Help? thanks!


Your passive abilities aren't engaged when you're at the loading screen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i cant seem to find ANYTHING better than what i have! thats the problem!
> ok WAIT a minute im confused!!
> i was just looking at my character in the load screen. to give the crossbow stats... and its NOT the same as it shows in game!??
> In game it says the damage is 52.. right now it shows 36??
> In game view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load Screen view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still nothing i have found has been better.. if its close, its 2 slow or 2 handed. would prefer 1 handed. Not only that i have loaded everything i can with emeralds to up the dexterity of the DH.
> Help? thanks!


I think in game it's adding the gem damage, and the preview it isn't. Your weapon is low on dex, but isn't too bad... I guess it must be in your other gear. Figure out what your weakest item is, and try to save up to replace with something from the AH, or just farm and look carefully at those items. Rings and amulets should have dexterity, and either +damage or +attack speed, or both.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think in game it's adding the gem damage, and the preview it isn't. Your weapon is low on dex, but isn't too bad... I guess it must be in your other gear. Figure out what your weakest item is, and try to save up to replace with something from the AH, or just farm and look carefully at those items. Rings and amulets should have dexterity, and either +damage or +attack speed, or both.


AH... what a joke. Found a nice item... current bid was 8K... i threw a 9K bid on it. I was immediately outbid.. and now my gold is gone?? ***? I assume something is wrong. It cant be you lose the $ if you bid and dont win!??? its just gone!!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> AH... what a joke. Found a nice item... current bid was 8K... i threw a 9K bid on it. I was immediately outbid.. and now my gold is gone?? ***? I assume something is wrong. It cant be you lose the $ if you bid and dont win!??? its just gone!!


I think when you put a bid, it only bids up when someone else puts in a bid... so if they put 18k as their bid, it will immediately outbid anyone until 18k is reached. Kind of annoying, I wish it would just put the bids in.

It holds your money when you bid on something. Since you got outbid you should get it refunded eventually and have to send it back to your stash like when you sell an item.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think in game it's adding the gem damage, and the preview it isn't. Your weapon is low on dex, but isn't too bad... I guess it must be in your other gear. Figure out what your weakest item is, and try to save up to replace with something from the AH, or just farm and look carefully at those items. Rings and amulets should have dexterity, and either +damage or +attack speed, or both.


It's not the gem damage...His passives don't xfer over on the character screen.

For example, I have 8k dps in the char screen but, @ 13k in game...Because of my passives.

Never judge a DH by the cover


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's not the gem damage...His passives don't xfer over on the character screen.
> For example, I have 8k dps in the char screen but, @ 13k in game...Because of my passives.
> Never judge a DH by the cover


Right but it showing the DPS on the weapon itself wrong. It's off by pretty much exactly what his gem adds







.


----------



## StaticFX

i see that now.. but the thing that ticks me off. Is I have dumped other bows that were better... not thinking about the passives!!! it should show in game.. base damage / full damage!!
grrrrr!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i see that now.. but the thing that ticks me off. Is I have dumped other bows that were better... not thinking about the passives!!! it should show in game.. base damage / full damage!!
> grrrrr!


If your comparing 1h with 1h, the preview +damage is pretty accurate. That's only if you have the item in your inventory though, harder to compare from the AH







. I've bought an item before only to realize it was worse then what I had already







.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Right but it showing the DPS on the weapon itself wrong. It's off by pretty much exactly what his gem adds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My bow doesn't have a gem and actually does the same thing.

DH's get a 15% bonus added to bow damage that doesn't show unless in game.

I bugged it last week but, it's more than likely going to stay that way.

There are also a couple weird things that contribute to bow damage that don't show until loaded...God only knows how that's getting computed.


----------



## StaticFX

WAIT!!! does the Auction House show the stats WITH the passives added??


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> WAIT!!! does the Auction House show the stats WITH the passives added??


No.

You need to be smart about it.

If your bow does 37 damage...Look in the AH for something higher with added damage.

It's really not that difficult.

Off the top of my head, my bow is +12% attack speed, 80-120 Holy Damage, 297dps, and 100 dex.

So if I look for a bow, I want everything above but, better...

This really isn't as complicated as your making it.

Everything above stacks to your total dps...The attack speed (Duh, you attack faster), the holy damage (duh, it's added per attack + passives), the DPS (Duh) and the dex (Duh, this adds to everything).

So, get a bow that's better in every regard over the one you have now.


----------



## StaticFX

i can figure that out.. i just wanted to make sure that i was bidding on items that have the base damage showing. Because how my own item shows different amounts in game - dont want to buy something that shows 55 damage (plus has the passives) but find out that the 55 is with the gem etc.









is there a way in game to see the REAL numbers of an item? so i dont go salvaging a better item?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i can figure that out.. i just wanted to make sure that i was bidding on items that have the base damage showing. Because how my own item shows different amounts in game - dont want to buy something that shows 55 damage (plus has the passives) but find out that the 55 is with the gem etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way in game to see the REAL numbers of an item? so i dont go salvaging a better item?


I think you have to enable it? ~ I've had mine on since day 1 but, on the bottom of your character screen, there's a details tab...Click on it.

The gem only reflects damage IN GAME...It doesn't show on the character screen.

Your passives, effect IN GAME as well but, none of this takes effect from the char screen.

If you're looking at the char screen, just buy a bow that's an improvement and it will be an automatic improvement in game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i can figure that out.. i just wanted to make sure that i was bidding on items that have the base damage showing. Because how my own item shows different amounts in game - dont want to buy something that shows 55 damage (plus has the passives) but find out that the 55 is with the gem etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way in game to see the REAL numbers of an item? so i dont go salvaging a better item?


Try looking at it from your inventory in the sell on AH screen. I bet that would give you the same numbers the AH does.


----------



## StaticFX

ok. i see.... also i just found that you have to go to the completed tab and send your bid money back to your stash - odd, youd think that it would just go back if you are outbid.

thanks all!


----------



## 1rkrage

I took the night off last night after not being able to login. I need time away from the game anyway.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok. i see.... also i just found that you have to go to the completed tab and send your bid money back to your stash - odd, youd think that it would just go back if you are outbid.
> thanks all!


how much is the item that you are trying to bid? after one or two times bidding i gave up because someone will always have the money to just buy the item that i want


----------



## skwannabe

So what do you guys do with the rares you don't sell at AH?


----------



## Nethermir

sell it to a merchant. i used to salvage it for materials but i eventually conceded that a haedrig is useless.


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> sell it to a merchant. i used to salvage it for materials but i eventually conceded that a haedrig is useless.


yeah i got all this blacksmithing stuff and then i realize it costs so much less to just buy it in the AH instead of gambling materials and gold and maybe getting 1 out of 3 relevant stats.


----------



## kevindd992002

For DW, does the placement of the weapons either in the main hand or in the off-hand make any difference?


----------



## Sainesk

how do public games work? I haven't played one yet... is it possible to make them invite only or password restricted or something?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> yeah i got all this blacksmithing stuff and then i realize it costs so much less to just buy it in the AH instead of gambling materials and gold and maybe getting 1 out of 3 relevant stats.


Crafting pays off once you start getting into high end sets and recipes.


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Crafting pays off once you start getting into high end sets and recipes.


i'm at 43ish and it just isn't worth it for me right now after i just went shopping at the AH to bring my gear up. it made a world of difference and i spent less than i would leveling the smith.

i'm sure i'll revisit it when i get good recipe drops, but it's not worth it right now.


----------



## AllGamer

the recipe stuff is only good for the SET items and Legendaries

there is no point making rares out of it


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Crafting pays off once you start getting into high end sets and recipes.


Sorry but could you elaborate alittle more? What level smith do you want to be?

Like how do you craft those legendaries items that are craftable? Do you need to be a certain smith level?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> i'm at 43ish and it just isn't worth it for me right now after i just went shopping at the AH to bring my gear up. it made a world of difference and i spent less than i would leveling the smith.
> i'm sure i'll revisit it when i get good recipe drops, but it's not worth it right now.


They do intend to make crafting costs less prohibitive. The problem really is that AH is a double edged sword. With AH, people forgo crafting (an actual aspect of gameplay) for the ease of simply buying it off AH as it is faster and instantly gratifying. Hell sometimes it is even much cheaper. This holds especially true for things like Armor and Weapons. Why should we spend so much gold and materials for something as much a crap shoot as gambling on crafting? The thing is, without AH, there will be informal ones on forums and such and Blizzard won't be able to control that market, just like in D2. IMHO, AH and forum trading really ruins Diablo as it cuts out much of experience and joys of finding great loot. I am very wary of when real money AH comes out though. A) We will have a bunch of rich brats buying godly gear and jumping straight into Inferno without proper experience and whining about dying still and B) Asia will overload our servers with their money farming endeavors.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mergatroid*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gees...everyone is going to hate me forever, but here goes.
> Am I the only avid Diablo I, II fan here that is a little disappointed in Diablo III? I have been playing since the game hit the market (yeah, I lined up for it at midnight). I have been playing with six other friends. We all are Diablo lovers from the early days. We have all played the hell out of Diablo II, literally for years.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not on a hate rage or think the game sucks or anything, but IMO ( and that of my friends), if Diablo II had the graphics Diablo III has, it would be a better game.
> We don't like auto-stat management. We don't like auto spell/skill management. We don't like the loss of runes and rune words (which was a great part of Diablo II), we don't like the way bosses don't always drop rare items (even if they were random, it was fun farming for them), we especially don't like the loss of armor/weapon/item sets. Another biggy is not having any specific stats on the spells and skills (like how much damage they do). Same goes for the rune system now, no indication of damage done.
> One of my biggest complaints is that there are only six skills available on a bar (two of wich are mouse skills). Also, the quality of spells and skills is much lower than what Diablo II had, and there's less of them. I also don't like that there doesn't seem to be much of a method for regaining energy (or hate or mana or whatever) other than just waiting.
> I mean, it's not a bad game if you can put up with the dumbing down. We'll likely continue playing it, and also likely play it at our LAN parties, but it's definitely not as good as I had hoped it would be. Currently we all have three characters, two of which are in act 2 nightmare in their early level 40s. We're hoping things improve when we get to hell.
> Titan Quest 2 is coming out soon, and from the gameplay video I've seen it looks like it might actually be a better game than the first one was (and we still play the first one). After TQ2 comes out, and GW2, I doubt Diablo II will get much playing time from us. I'm pretty disappointed in Blizzard. They had so much time (way more than they had for Diablo II) but produced a game that's not as good. Too bad.
> Mergatroid#1255 if anyone sees me and wants to join.


These are natural feelings around lvl 40.

1st the bosses only drop better gear the first time you kill them, after that, they don't drop much until you hit lvl 60 and get 5 stack of nephalem valor. When you ahve 5 stacks you increase the loot they drop, inaddition have +75% MF so they start dropping more rares. (just ahve to get to 60).

Next, the stat placement is really not that important, if they allowed you to place your stats, many people would stack other stats leaving their character a glass cannon or with much less damage. I like gaining a little of each stat when you level, your character slowly gains resistance from int, armor from str, and dodge from dex leaving them a little better able to survive in higher dificulties.

I would love to have aditional runes active for the abilities. Infact, I would love unique items to add an aditional rune effect to certain abilites, but they don't. Mind you they didn't get runes in D2 until the expansion, so there is still a chance to gain that variability in the future.

My biggest gripe with D3 is the item variation, uniques need better stats, they usually have semi-decent upfront mods, but the RNG of +2 varriable statcan make them really suck. I anticipate they will be modifying the unique / set items in the not to distant future. In addition, it seems that items almost always drop that are below your current level, so you don't have much to "look farwards to" as you level. This is why many players turn to the auction house for most their upgrades.

I would also have at least 1-2 of your ranges friends try to stack more magic find, it is averaged over the group, so you may start finding more rare items.

I would get to lvl 60 before you draw too many conclusions about the game.


----------



## tiger187126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They do intend to make crafting costs less prohibitive. The problem really is that AH is a double edged sword. With AH, people forgo crafting (an actual aspect of gameplay) for the ease of simply buying it off AH as it is faster and instantly gratifying. Hell sometimes it is even much cheaper. This holds especially true for things like Armor and Weapons. Why should we spend so much gold and materials for something as much a crap shoot as gambling on crafting? The thing is, without AH, there will be informal ones on forums and such and Blizzard won't be able to control that market, just like in D2. IMHO, AH and forum trading really ruins Diablo as it cuts out much of experience and joys of finding great loot. I am very wary of when real money AH comes out though. A) We will have a bunch of rich brats buying godly gear and jumping straight into Inferno without proper experience and whining about dying still and B) Asia will overload our servers with their money farming endeavors.


actually it's funny you say gambling because that's almost what it reminds me of.

it's like gheed all over again. give me a bunch of money and i'll give you something that may be amazing or may not be better than what you had 10 levels ago.

and it will be interesting to see the inflation after gold sales start, but maybe that's why they keep pushing it back. they're giving everyone more time to amass gold so there'll be less of a demand.

and remember, you still need to beat difficulties to jump ahead, so it's not like someone can just start at inferno, they still have to build there char.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Can you elaborate? I'm having some difficulty following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.


Blizzard doesn't sum both your 1 hander + offhand (shield or other weapon) when comparing stats. you will need to hold alt to compare the weapon you are hovering over with the off hand. (this also works with the other ring).


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Crafting pays off once you start getting into high end sets and recipes.


i got recipes for an exalted helm, mail and gloves i think. but according to the d3 site, i need a "fiery brimstone" that can only be obtained by salvaging a legendary item o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> My biggest gripe with D3 is the item variation, uniques need better stats, they usually have semi-decent upfront mods, but the RNG of +2 varriable statcan make them really suck. I anticipate they will be modifying the unique / set items in the not to distant future. In addition, it seems that items almost always drop that are below your current level, so you don't have much to "look farwards to" as you level. This is why many players turn to the auction house for most their upgrades.
> I would also have at least 1-2 of your ranges friends try to stack more magic find, it is averaged over the group, so you may start finding more rare items.
> I would get to lvl 60 before you draw too many conclusions about the game.


i think blizz made a post where the in the future patches, high tier rares would definitely have better stats so rares would indeed be rares. i forgot where i read it though.

finally finished act 1 inferno, heading to act 2 with my barb, wish me luck guys lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe*
> 
> Sorry but could you elaborate alittle more? What level smith do you want to be?
> Like how do you craft those legendaries items that are craftable? Do you need to be a certain smith level?


You may need to be level 10, but you can find pages or recipes rather that you can provide to the Blacksmith (such as the page for the herding staff) and from then on, you can craft the item or items at the Blacksmith. I think the same may apply for the gem combiner with Covetous Shen as well.


----------



## eternal7trance

I don't know why but Diablo 3 got boring fast for me. Already blowing through inferno and I thought to myself, "All I'm doing is playing the same 4 acts over and over again."

I don't know what the plan for Diablo 3 is, but I feel like it's more of a single player game and all you're doing is getting achievements that no one cares about.


----------



## Fantasy

Error 37









http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4211087337?page=29


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiger187126*
> 
> remember, you still need to beat difficulties to jump ahead, so it's not like someone can just start at inferno, they still have to build there char.


I realize this, but there is still a huge difference in earning loot as you struggle your way through the denizens of Hell as opposed to breezing through it with gear that you would not normally have. I am really hoping that this does not become like D2 where new players were popping up as hammer dins every second of every minute of every... well you get the point. There should be some additional restraints in how easy or hard it is to buy stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I don't know why but Diablo 3 got boring fast for me. Already blowing through inferno and I thought to myself, "All I'm doing is playing the same 4 acts over and over again."
> I don't know what the plan for Diablo 3 is, but I feel like it's more of a single player game and all you're doing is getting achievements that no one cares about.


Play a new character?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Play a new character?


That's the problem, I have a 30 WD too and playing through the Acts is boring as hell. I think this would be better if there was enough content where you would only have to play through once or twice to hit 60.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I don't know why but Diablo 3 got boring fast for me. Already blowing through inferno and I thought to myself, "All I'm doing is playing the same 4 acts over and over again."
> I don't know what the plan for Diablo 3 is, but I feel like it's more of a single player game and all you're doing is getting achievements that no one cares about.


i kinda see why this will bore someone really quick. i wish the are special contents that can only be accessed on a different difficulty level. an extra map, an extra game event, extra story, whatever. also there's no variation on how the elite packs/bosses move. except for getting super gears and having a nice skill set, that's all that you need. it would be nice if different packs/bosses would require some special technique or preparation.

pvp is coming but i want an extra story, better mobs/boss fights in their expansion.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You may need to be level 10, but you can find pages or recipes rather that you can provide to the Blacksmith (such as the page for the herding staff) and from then on, you can craft the item or items at the Blacksmith. I think the same may apply for the gem combiner with Covetous Shen as well.


Are recipes a random drop or do some vendors sell them because I have not seen any.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Blizzard doesn't sum both your 1 hander + offhand (shield or other weapon) when comparing stats. you will need to hold alt to compare the weapon you are hovering over with the off hand. (this also works with the other ring).


So how does it work when comparing a 2 handed weapon when you dual one handed weapons? IIRC pressing ALT does nothing in that instance.

Also, on a seperate note, just experienced my first server error today. While this is the first error ive ever had with D3, I can totally understand why people got so angry and/or upset over it. I had my whole evening free so I could just sit and play D3, and when that error message popped up, I died a little bit inside









Good thing its totally worth the wait.


----------



## Equivalence

Decent thoughts on how diablo 3's difficulty has been poorly implemented.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the recipe stuff is only good for the SET items and Legendaries
> there is no point making rares out of it


That's interesting considering some of the rares I've made totally crap on Legendaries...

Any 60 will tell you that rares are the only way to go


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Are recipes a random drop or do some vendors sell them because I have not seen any.


it's a random drop. i even got one from bashing a jar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Also, on a seperate note, just experienced my first server error today. While this is the first error ive ever had with D3, I can totally understand why people got so angry and/or upset over it. I had my whole evening free so I could just sit and play D3, and when that error message popped up, I died a little bit inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing its totally worth the wait.


if it is only a server busy error, you can spam login until you get in


----------



## dranas

I have found that as a DH just starting nightmare. It is easier and cheaper to get a good 2 hand crossbow or bow and a really good quiver than finding two viable handbows.


----------



## MKBOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's interesting considering some of the rares I've made totally crap on Legendaries...
> Any 60 will tell you that rares are the only way to go


thats true for now but blizz was talking about patching that in the future. too bad the legendaries we currently have wont get buffed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> That's the problem, I have a 30 WD too and playing through the Acts is boring as hell. I think this would be better if there was enough content where you would only have to play through once or twice to hit 60.


For me it is different. New character = some different dialogue, new builds, new gear, and new playing style. You can also look for some of the hidden dungeons and journals if you want to flesh out the lore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Are recipes a random drop or do some vendors sell them because I have not seen any.


Recipes are random drops save for the herding staff.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dranas*
> 
> I have found that as a DH just starting nightmare. It is easier and cheaper to get a good 2 hand crossbow or bow and a really good quiver than finding two viable handbows.


thats true, you also want something w/ a socket in it so you can put a perfect square emerald in it +50% crit damage. makes all the difference.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> AH... what a joke. Found a nice item... current bid was 8K... i threw a 9K bid on it. I was immediately outbid.. and now my gold is gone?? ***? I assume something is wrong. It cant be you lose the $ if you bid and dont win!??? its just gone!!


They hold your bid until you are outbid, then they return it to you in the completed tab. However, with the laggy AH, you often won't see that until 1-48 hours later.


----------



## kevindd992002

For DW, does the placement of the weapons either in the main hand or in the off-hand make any difference?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> For DW, does the placement of the weapons either in the main hand or in the off-hand make any difference?


It alternates evenly between them, I don't see how it would. Put the better one in the main hand just in case I guess, as it would attack with that first.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It alternates evenly between them, I don't see how it would. Put the better one in the main hand just in case I guess, as it would attack with that first.


It averages primary/secondary so, no it doesn't actually matter.

The real difference will come with Bows/Crossbows and how Sharpshooter factors in later, though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It averages primary/secondary so, no it doesn't actually matter.
> The real difference will come with Bows/Crossbows and how Sharpshooter factors in later, though.


It looks like it actually does alternate which weapon it attacks with, which would still give you the average DPS. If you always lead off an attack with the main weapon, and only swing with the other when held down, then there would be an advantage to having a specific weapon in the slot.

Would be pretty easy to test... equip a good weapon in off-hand, and the worst one possible in the primary. Shoot a monster and see if it does damage.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

project Diablo III: hardcore mode is only two votes behind the leader of MOTM!!! Woooot


----------



## QSS-5

where is the best place to farm in hell act 1 or act 2 ? lvl 55 barb with 145%+ magic find


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> where is the best place to farm in hell act 1 or act 2 ? lvl 55 barb with 145%+ magic find


I would get to lvl 60 before you start farming, the nephalem valor helps so much (adds 75% MF in addition has bosses drop more items (likely rares).


----------



## QSS-5

what is the nephalem valor?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

its a bonus to GF/MF you get for defeating elite packs, you get the bonus I think either when you hit 60 or beat hell...


----------



## Tehrawk

So incredibly bored with Diablo 3 now. Inferno is just irritating, 45k health, and I still get one shot. Haven't found a piece of loot that is an upgrade since nightmare. Maybe its just me, but I thought the whole draw of these types of games, was to kill stuff and look forward to them dropping upgrades for your gear. At this stage all I do is farm to get enough money to buy stuff off the AH. Plus there is all the connection issues and lag that is still plaguing the game to this day.

Torchlight 2 is looking VERY appealing right now.

edit:- And five years, or whatever it was, to develop a game with a 4 hour campaign. Where you just play the same areas over and over again, or farm the same boss endlessly, is just not acceptable. Really wish I hadn't supported this game with my €50.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> So incredibly bored with Diablo 3 now. Inferno is just irritating, 45k health, and I still get one shot. Haven't found a piece of loot that is an upgrade since nightmare. Maybe its just me, but I thought the whole draw of these types of games, was to kill stuff and look forward to them dropping upgrades for your gear. At this stage all I do is farm to get enough money to buy stuff off the AH. Plus there is all the connection issues and lag that is still plaguing the game to this day.
> Torchlight 2 is looking VERY appealing right now.


get more MF...?


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> get more MF...?


I have a magic find set. Which is around 170%. But I cant really kill stuff fast enough, or survive long enough on inferno with it on. So I have to keep swapping the full set, when I'm just about to kill something.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> what is the nephalem valor?


Quote:


> Nephalem Valor is one of the major new systems in Diablo III and it kicks in at level 60. The philosophy stated by Blizzard is as follows: Rare and Champion packs already have great loot on them. By killing a Rare or Champion pack, not only do you get their loot, but you'll also receive a buff granting you increased magic find and gold find. However, if you change a skill, skill rune, passive, or leave the game, the buff disappears. As an extra reward, if you kill a boss while this buff is active, you'll receive extra loot drops from that boss.
> 
> The exact amount of magic find and gold find provided by the buff is 15%. It can stack up to 5 times (to a total of 75%) and will last 30 minutes. The duration can be refreshed by killing additional elite packs, but the buff will not grow to more than 5 stacks.
> 
> This system was implemented to encourage players to stick with a skill build of their choice, select an area of the game they enjoy, and sweep it for rare and champion packs on their way to a boss, finishing off a run with a boss that'll be worth killing. If you wanted a shorter play session you could be done at that point, but if you have more time, the path of least resistance would ideally be to stay in the same game and make your way towards the next boss.
> 
> source: http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Nephalem_Valor


----------



## Slow*Jim

Has anybody else been running into a glitch where your POV suddenly goes from normal to way zoomed out? It's happened 2-3 times to me and I can't figure out how to make it go back









Edit: On the bright side, my ping has been right around 110-120ms all day, about half of what it was before the patch


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> what is the nephalem valor?


after you reach level 60, when you kill any elite/champion pack, you get a 15% mf/gf buff (can stack up to 5x) and it lasts for 30 mins. 30 min timer gets reset after you kill a new elite pack. you lose the buff when you change skills or when you disconnect/leave the game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> I have a magic find set. Which is around 170%. But I cant really kill stuff fast enough, or survive long enough on inferno with it on. So I have to keep swapping the full set, when I'm just about to kill something.


You're supposed to be mf'ing in hell for quite awhile before going on to inferno.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> So incredibly bored with Diablo 3 now. Inferno is just irritating, 45k health, and I still get one shot. Haven't found a piece of loot that is an upgrade since nightmare. Maybe its just me, but I thought the whole draw of these types of games, was to kill stuff and look forward to them dropping upgrades for your gear. At this stage all I do is farm to get enough money to buy stuff off the AH. Plus there is all the connection issues and lag that is still plaguing the game to this day.
> Torchlight 2 is looking VERY appealing right now.
> edit:- And five years, or whatever it was, to develop a game with a 4 hour campaign. Where you just play the same areas over and over again, or farm the same boss endlessly, is just not acceptable. Really wish I hadn't supported this game with my €50.


The endless hunt for items, during the mass slaughter is part of the appeal.

A few problems are the level caps, forcing monsters in inferno to always be above your level (so at 60 it is ONLY about gear and gold), in D2 you were also grinding exp.

You could beat D2 in a very short amount of time too, although I believe they had a few more locations. I wish they would unlock a farm mode where you can take any waypoint and kill any bosses, just that you don't get the exp / gold from completing quests.

I have a feeling they will tune D3 more, and perhaps even release better items. I really wish they would have items that did more to your skills (ie added an extra rune effect etc).


----------



## slpnshot

Neph Valor is a buff given to the player only after killing an Elite in Inferno. It gives a 30 minute buff that increases the MF, up to a total of 5 stacks. Every new stack refreshes the 30 minute buff, and it can't go higher than 30 minute. At 5 stacks(might be 4, but at least 5) a 'boss' kill guarantees 2 yellow drops, where as you might just get 2 blues off a boss without the 5 stack NV, even if you had 400% MF from gear.

Still in hell, but that's what my friend in Inferno told me.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> after you reach level 60, when you kill any elite/champion pack, you get a 15% mf/gf buff (can stack up to 5x) and it lasts for 30 mins. 30 min timer gets reset after you kill a new elite pack. you lose the buff when you change skills or when you disconnect/leave the game.


I believe it also increases the amount of items that can drop, allowing 2-4 rares per end boss at times. (without it you almost always get blues after the first time you kill the boss.)


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

They really need to address the dmg incoming to players.I feel that all dificulty modes should be ballanced out more to make it a bit of a grind o get thru them..maybe we all would be more accepting of the difficulty increase. As obviously none of us are. Gear drops have been a huge problem for myself. And I have stopped all chances of crafting my own gear (I know this isn't wow but cmon...recipes please!
I am lucky in the fact that I have solid players with me all the time as solo questing....sucks!....but even with that we still get slapped around a lot.
Going to stay faithful and bunker down as blizzard figures themselves and this game out and what to expect in the near future


----------



## StaticFX

Im not sure how others are doing this so fast! lol I have gotten my DPS up to 540 and i still have died MANY times in nightmare. which really im not complaining, makes it more challenging.
I think my problem is i cant seem to get a good drop for a 1 handed crossbow.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Im not sure how others are doing this so fast! lol I have gotten my DPS up to 540 and i still have died MANY times in nightmare. which really im not complaining, makes it more challenging.
> I think my problem is i cant seem to get a good drop for a 1 handed crossbow.


My DPS for Nightmare was about 2-3k...

I'd take a guess and saying you're undergeared for nightmare.

Right now, without Sharpshooter (just got a new bow a few minutes ago) I'm at 8k and even that's a bit low.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Im not sure how others are doing this so fast! lol I have gotten my DPS up to 540 and i still have died MANY times in nightmare. which really im not complaining, makes it more challenging.
> I think my problem is i cant seem to get a good drop for a 1 handed crossbow.


Don't limit your self on 1h weapons. Running a 2h and an attack speed quiver is still very good damage.

I like 1h on my wizard but while I was leveling, I used anything that was an upgrade.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Im not sure how others are doing this so fast! lol I have gotten my DPS up to 540 and i still have died MANY times in nightmare. which really im not complaining, makes it more challenging.
> I think my problem is i cant seem to get a good drop for a 1 handed crossbow.


you don't really need a 1 handed a 2 handed xbow or bow with attack speed and a quiver with attack speed, your much better off, as for equipment try and get everything you can with slots and high dex and vitality for nightmare then add emeralds and amerthyts? for dex/vital/health%.
don't worry about resistances until hell, since you won't find anything good with resistance in nightmare.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> My DPS for Nightmare was about 2-3k...
> I'd take a guess and saying you're undergeared for nightmare.
> Right now, without Sharpshooter (just got a new bow a few minutes ago) I'm at 8k and even that's a bit low.


I started NM with 550ish DPS as a wizard, and with Items I found in act 1 + leveling, I'm at 1009 now just starting act 2. Crazy how fast it starts going up. This is with no AH items too.


----------



## 1rkrage

definitely over 700 dps at act 1 nightmare with my dh.

at 57 and hell, act 3. I think I am currently at >10k dps (with sharpshooter at 22k with 100% chance to crit; i haven't checked my dps yet without it on, so I can't remember the exact number)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Im not sure how others are doing this so fast! lol I have gotten my DPS up to 540 and i still have died MANY times in nightmare. which really im not complaining, makes it more challenging.
> I think my problem is i cant seem to get a good drop for a 1 handed crossbow.


On my Wiz, my DPS during NM was around 1-2K. For Hell it was about 5-6K and ended at near 10K. On Inferno, I got it up to about 18K but now it has been dropped down to about 12.8K in favor of survivability.


----------



## KittensMewMew

A really good trick to get a great weapon at the AH when you start nearing level 50 is to set your preferred stat (dexterity for me) and *reduced level requirement* on level 55-60 items. You need to set the level. The DPS on those items starts to ramp up VERY quickly, and reduced level requirement isn't really a great stat for high level characters. For example, with max buyout of 20000:



Vs. 20000 at my level:



This way you get a level 57 weapon that no one wants at level 49 and plow through everything. If that's how you would like to play of course, I understand and respect the purist who use what drops. This is just a great way to get an awesome weapon earlier than usual.

Edit: my fist weapon boosts me to 4.5k DPS in Nightmare level 49, just killed Siegebeastdude.


----------



## Rickles

One of my biggest regrets was vendoring my level 56 wiz staff with a -12 level requirement.. level 44 with 400 dps.. and I must have vendored or salvaged it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> So incredibly bored with Diablo 3 now. Inferno is just irritating, 45k health, and I still get one shot. Haven't found a piece of loot that is an upgrade since nightmare. Maybe its just me, but I thought the whole draw of these types of games, was to kill stuff and look forward to them dropping upgrades for your gear. At this stage all I do is farm to get enough money to buy stuff off the AH. Plus there is all the connection issues and lag that is still plaguing the game to this day.
> Torchlight 2 is looking VERY appealing right now.
> edit:- And five years, or whatever it was, to develop a game with a 4 hour campaign. Where you just play the same areas over and over again, or farm the same boss endlessly, is just not acceptable. Really wish I hadn't supported this game with my €50.


Diablo 2 was the same way, only forum trading was there instead of the current AH. People grinded in D2 as well looking first for uniques and then runes. It is no different than people doing this in D3. Even the lagging issues that D3 has, D2 had when it was first released. So I am not really sure what you are disappointed in considering that D3 operates in the same vein as D2.


----------



## Equivalence

Except for the fact I could play d2 offline, I havn't been able to log in at all today once again.
Maybe it's just the eu servers that are bad?


----------



## rctrucker

I started Hell on my wizard pretty far behind in the damage area, but my friend who was also playing a wizard hooked me up with weapons he found near the end of Hell and beginning of inferno.

At 60 I had a blue with 550dps on it, main hand. If you want a chance in inferno when you hit 60, you will have to get a weapon to start you out, it is the biggest damage increase. You can get something 450-550dps for >50k on ah, and it is 100% worth it.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Diablo 2 was the same way, only forum trading was there instead of the current AH. People grinded in D2 as well looking first for uniques and then runes. It is no different than people doing this in D3. Even the lagging issues that D3 has, D2 had when it was first released. So I am not really sure what you are disappointed in considering that D3 operates in the same vein as D2.


God, I miss the oldschool D2...

I remember being a noob lvl 23 playing with a friend in act 3 normal. I jsut found the gambler, and I had 50k gold, I asked my friend if I should try my luck, he shrugged and said it's your gold, I then proceeded to get my first SoJ. He practically **** himself. From there you would find a lvl 9 req weapon, but use it on your 40 toon because of the fcr.

They need to make certain attributes on legendaries that will make them usefull for late / endgame.

Only item that stands out is frostburn gauntlets with the + spirit / sec, I could see a monk stacking as much spitit regen as possible,a nd making a build that way.

Beyong that, their isn't a whole lot you need to change gear wiese for builds. The low HP, high life regen, shielding sorc had an interesting concept, but was deemed too powerful / game breaking. I love interesting setups like this, I would honostly counter it more by adding minions that can dispell, or cause dots that would remove 5k hp / sec over 5 seconds that woudl bypass that shield.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> God, I miss the oldschool D2...
> I remember being a noob lvl 23 playing with a friend in act 3 normal. I jsut found the gambler, and I had 50k gold, I asked my friend if I should try my luck, he shrugged and said it's your gold, I then proceeded to get my first SoJ. He practically **** himself. From there you would find a lvl 9 req weapon, but use it on your 40 toon because of the fcr.
> They need to make certain attributes on legendaries that will make them usefull for late / endgame.
> Only item that stands out is frostburn gauntlets with the + spirit / sec, I could see a monk stacking as much spitit regen as possible,a nd making a build that way.
> Beyong that, their isn't a whole lot you need to change gear wiese for builds. The low HP, high life regen, shielding sorc had an interesting concept, but was deemed too powerful / game breaking. I love interesting setups like this, I would honostly counter it more by adding minions that can dispell, or cause dots that would remove 5k hp / sec over 5 seconds that woudl bypass that shield.


There were definitely some awesome builds in D2. Give it time though considering D3 just came out. People are constantly discovering new gear and new playing styles. It shouldn't take much longer for certain builds to emerge as the game stabilizes. Remember that D2 after a month was nothing like D2 when it first started. Then Bliz came out with LOD and later Ladder Only runes and it was a whole new ballgame. The game is still developing as players are figuring things out.


----------



## Ricwin

Definitely in this one.

Huge Diablo II fan, specializing in Summon Necro. Level 55 Skel mastery and a huge army of minions. I was tempted not to get Diablo 3 simply due to the character classes, and complete lack of character growth/customization.

First class i tried was the Witch Doctor; but it wasn't particularly entertaining.

Now running around with a barb which is alot of fun.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Definitely in this one.
> Huge Diablo II fan, specializing in Summon Necro. Level 55 Skel mastery and a huge army of minions. I was tempted not to get Diablo 3 simply due to the character classes, and complete lack of character growth/customization.
> First class i tried was the Witch Doctor; but it wasn't particularly entertaining.
> Now running around with a barb which is alot of fun.


Probably because until they came out with that re-train Horadric Cube recipe, most people hated that once you set down your stats, that was it. Character class/customization however is still highly possible due to the way damage and skills are done now. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Im not sure how others are doing this so fast! lol I have gotten my DPS up to 540 and i still have died MANY times in nightmare. which really im not complaining, makes it more challenging.
> I think my problem is i cant seem to get a good drop for a 1 handed crossbow.


what lvl are you? i find hundreds of crossbows...


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> First class i tried was the Witch Doctor; but it wasn't particularly entertaining.


awww.. i love my Doctor...hope you try them out again later. fun class after some good lvling!


----------



## Equivalence

Same the doctor was terrible imo, especially later on!
Got into hell with it and it was just that......hell!

Rerolled a barb bought some op weapon off the and it is hilarious even in hell. Major health back on each cleave swing and blowing groups up in 2-3 swings.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It alternates evenly between them, I don't see how it would. Put the better one in the main hand just in case I guess, as it would attack with that first.


That's also what I was expecting but the thing is my Monk attacks first with the off-hand weapon, why is that?


----------



## LuczOr

My DH is lvl 40 act II nightmare and I have about 1200 DPS using dual 1-hand crossbows. I might need to try a 2h with quiver setup and see if I can output something better since some of you guys are saying 2k+. Or is that later in nightmare?


----------



## MKBOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuczOr*
> 
> My DH is lvl 40 act II nightmare and I have about 1200 DPS using dual 1-hand crossbows. I might need to try a 2h with quiver setup and see if I can output something better since some of you guys are saying 2k+. Or is that later in nightmare?


imo 2h bow with a good quiver is the way to go, especially one with atk speed bonus.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCEnthusiast85*
> 
> awww.. i love my Doctor...hope you try them out again later. fun class after some good lvling!


same, i'm using this build in inferno and once you begin to understand it you can take on pretty much anything (don't recommend it for the first two act bosses...): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#aZXRkU!bWV!aabaac

invulnerable minions drive me crazy though...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> same, i'm using this build in inferno and once you begin to understand it you can take on pretty much anything (don't recommend it for the first two act bosses...): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#aZXRkU!bWV!aabaac
> invulnerable minions drive me crazy though...


Even worse if they are fast.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Even worse if they are fast.


Fast alone is annoying but doable, but yea invulnerable + fast =







(me).


----------



## darkphantom

If you guys need access to cow lvl, PM me Darkphantom#1882

I have normal/nightmare/hell

5k


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Fast alone is annoying but doable, but yea invulnerable + fast =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (me).


Yup. I ran into back to back wraiths and crawlers that were invulnerable fast. Crawlers also had vortex and chain I think while the wraiths were arcane and frozen.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what lvl are you? i find hundreds of crossbows...


^ This, I have some that I can part with as well.


----------



## Stefy

People still playing this game? 10 years of developement time and only 4 acts, horrible loot/crafting system plagued by ridiculous RNG, constant server instability/lag issues, inferno being a pathetic joke and list goes on.

I really see no other reason to play this game than to earn money through the real money AH.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> People still playing this game?


Yes, millions of people.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yes, millions of people.


Well, personally I'm looking into getting a refound. Apparently so are thousands of Korean players. This game just has far too many flaws and is not working 50% of the time.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Same the doctor was terrible imo, especially later on!
> Got into hell with it and it was just that......hell!
> Rerolled a barb bought some op weapon off the and it is hilarious even in hell. Major health back on each cleave swing and blowing groups up in 2-3 swings.


what was your setup...not trying to turn to back to a witch doctor but it is discouraging to hear someone quit on a character after putting some good time into them. i die no more then any other person and i love my WD.... just sad cuz i see the potential in massive dmg in the class but its not a linear approach like most take...it does take alot of tweaking

for instance im rocking a build based on atk spd + hp/mana regen per hit + int w/ vitality gems im just guessing but swap int for dex and drop the mana regen for pure hp and this would be a very lethal DH build...if its not already been discussed before but either way this has proven a very beasty solo/ dps party build.

cant blame you for playing a barb tho...just so damn fun!
it's like being this guy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Well, personally I'm looking into getting a refound. Apparently so are thousands of Korean players. This game just has far too many flaws and is not working 50% of the time.


I wish you the best of luck with that (I am not being sarcastic about this). Hopefully the process will be smooth and you can find a game more suited for your current tastes.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> People still playing this game? 10 years of developement time and *only 4 acts*, horrible loot/crafting system plagued by *ridiculous RNG*, *constant server instability/lag issues*, *inferno being a pathetic joke* and list goes on.
> I really see no other reason to play this game than to earn money through the real money AH.


Bolded everything that I thought was ridiculous.
1. D2 only had 4 acts and it was a very successful game, did you not like the content of D3's acts? You need to be more specific
2. Ridiculous RNG? Seriously? That statement made me lol. It's RNG...its well...random
3. Server instability/lag? I mean the first 2 days were bad but it's always like that even with the WoW servers. Also people were complaining about it being down on Tuesday, that's pretty common for blizz to do if you're new to their servers. They used to do it all the time on WoW, it's just every Tuesday for maintenance...you'll live. Also I noticed that my ping dropped by half of what it was at after this most recent patch (the Tuesday maintenance that everyone cried about) and even at the 300 ping it was still playable even with some occasional lag spikes.
4. Inferno is a joke? Are you saying it's too easy or too hard? Some posts back it was stated that only 2% of people had even reached inferno. I am personally having quite the challenge to complete it on my Witch Doctor along with a lot of other people of other classes. So I hope you're not referring to it being too easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Well, personally I'm looking into getting a refound. Apparently so are thousands of Korean players. This game just has far too many flaws and is not working 50% of the time.


Would you like to go in depth of the flaws that I didn't already cover? I agree that the crafting system could use a tweak and it's getting it in the 1.1 patch so depending on how that goes it can be considered void. This isn't exactly a game that can be perfected without any more patches. There is always going to be balancing classes and maybe some overlook during the beta (it happens, don't pretend it doesn't)


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, Infero is certainly no joke. Blizzard has mostly fixed the public methods of farming easy gold before to buy the best gear, so now it's mostly as it is intended to be. You grind gear in Hell a3/a4 or Inferno a1 to even be able to kill 1 mob in Inferno a2. The difficulty from Inferno a1 to Inferno a2 skyrockets.


----------



## Equivalence

The wd is an awfull summoner class, go to the wd forums to get a better insite. I always love the spooky/summon classes. But later on you are forced into a aoe slow/dart build or bear spam. The summons in this later on are terrible, but an amazing class and alot of fun in normal/nightmare.

I didn't want to like barb because usually I hate the most played/easiest class, but in this case I can see why. It is just a really fun class, very satisfying going cleave with an amazing op two hander and watching body parts fly while getting a silly amount of health back.

I guess there is always health back per hit reign of frog spam for the wd









Oh btw inferno is not difficult it's cheap - there is a reason most people are cheasing and avoiding through it.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> If you guys need access to cow lvl, PM me Darkphantom#1882
> I have normal/nightmare/hell
> 5k


I can vouch, this guy is legit. Unicorn level on nightmare was damn near impossible with my 38 barb... and no good drops in normal


----------



## Equivalence

for frick sake what is with this general chat. It feels exactly like an mmo. Constant gold spammers >_>

People also selling inferno diablo boosts........ What has this become.


----------



## B-rock

/leave general
Problem solved.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> I can vouch, this guy is legit. Unicorn level on nightmare was damn near impossible with my 38 barb... and no good drops in normal


So I've got the Unicorn level in Normal, but how in the world do you get access to it in Nightmare? Do you have to find "Nightmare" versions of all the items?


----------



## KittensMewMew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> So I've got the Unicorn level in Normal, but how in the world do you get access to it in Nightmare? Do you have to find "Nightmare" versions of all the items?


Nope, get to the end of Act IV Nightmare (right before you kill Diablo) and buy the recipe in the keep from the quartermaster. Then pay the blacksmith to craft the next level of staff.

No need to farm again, it took me about 4 hours total to get everything starting right from scratch which would suck for every difficulty.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> So I've got the Unicorn level in Normal, but how in the world do you get access to it in Nightmare? Do you have to find "Nightmare" versions of all the items?


to upgrade to nightmare, you need to be at the point where you are about to engage diablo. you can buy the plan from a merchant in the bastion keep (near where your followers are) for 1 gold. use it on haedrig and he will upgrade your staff to nightmare for 100k, hell version for 500k, inferno version for 1m.


----------



## Dwood

My new wallpaper!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1254785/pc-es-diablo-3-hardcore-mode-motm-nominee

So how is D3 running on Nvidia surround? My other 2 monitors will be here tomorrow, cant wait.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> 
> My new wallpaper!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254785/pc-es-diablo-3-hardcore-mode-motm-nominee
> So how is D3 running on Nvidia surround? My other 2 monitors will be here tomorrow, cant wait.


You, and pc enthusiast did a great job getting that together in such a short time frame.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You, and pc enthusiast did a great job getting that together in such a short time frame.


Thanks! He did alot of work I had the easy job haha.


----------



## Sainesk

got my first legendary drop after 69 hours on my WD







it was just lying there on a weapons rack in inferno act 1 while I was farming







seem to have gotten a perfect roll too since the random property I got was intelligence - don't see any other of the same weapon on the AH currently with this much Int + Vit...


----------



## nycste

hey yall currently 57 on my monk now and curious which you guys think is stronger

resolve = damage i do weakens enemy damage by 25percent

vs

dex turns into armor

vs

spirit spent heals you for X amount (Currently 53.3)

those are what i use but was curious if i have enuff resistance to worry about swapping one of them out for

one with everything turns highest resistance into all my resistances currently best is 186 = 39.55

also

crippling wave w concussion = enemies do 20 percent less damage

vs

fists of thunder for 16percent dodge i currently have 33.2 dodge with no enchancers


----------



## Nebel

Sharing some of my Inferno videos with you guys. Enjoy.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> got my first legendary drop after 69 hours on my WD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was just lying there on a weapons rack in inferno act 1 while I was farming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seem to have gotten a perfect roll too since the random property I got was intelligence - don't see any other of the same weapon on the AH currently with this much Int + Vit...


Nice work, just curious - what is your damage currently sitting on (and with what weapon) if this legedary weapon will subtract so much damage if equipped? Did you buy something good from the AH?

What are peoples damage roughly around the level 39 mark? I hear people talking about their DPS being in the tens of thousands? how is that possible? My wizard (39) only has aboput 1000 damage, or am I looking in the wrong place to see my DPS? - or does it just get way higher once you get to around level 60 on inferno etc?

Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Nice work, just curious - what is your damage currently sitting on (and with what weapon) if this legedary weapon will subtract so much damage if equipped? Did you buy something good from the AH?
> What are peoples damage roughly around the level 39 mark? I hear people talking about their DPS being in the tens of thousands? how is that possible? My wizard (39) only has aboput 1000 damage, or am I looking in the wrong place to see my DPS? - or does it just get way higher once you get to around level 60 on inferno etc?
> Thanks


My level 60 wizard is sitting on 13k DPS right now. Could be higher if I wanted to, but survivability is way more important.


----------



## nycste

nebel i assume your geared up the waazoo i mean *** 10 s boss kill gotta be semi record haha

PS - does the NEPH buff work only @ lv 60 and only in inferno or does it work in hell but you gotta be lv 60 first?

just wondering lv 57 and starting act 3 of hell right now on my monk, if anyone wants to join me send me a PM and ill try to respond


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My level 60 wizard is sitting on 13k DPS right now. Could be higher if I wanted to, but survivability is way more important.


Ok cool, thanks but I wanted to know what is the main attribute contributing to your DPS, whats the DPS of the weapon you are holding?

Cheers


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Nice work, just curious - what is your damage currently sitting on (and with what weapon) if this legendary weapon will subtract so much damage if equipped? Did you buy something good from the AH?
> What are peoples damage roughly around the level 39 mark? I hear people talking about their DPS being in the tens of thousands? how is that possible? My wizard (39) only has about 1000 damage, or am I looking in the wrong place to see my DPS? - or does it just get way higher once you get to around level 60 on inferno etc?
> Thanks


it's a 1 handed lv 60 ceremonial knife with like 480 damage + over 200 intelligence (which adds damage for wizards and witch doctors). Nothing too special, still searching for something much better, but Legendaries are not always the best choice currently - they're just "cool"









My damage is sitting around 15K which is low imo - hopefully i'll get some better stuff once I farm a little more, but it's largely thanks to always keeping an eye out for what merchants are selling (found a ring with +125 intelligence with some vitality which I bought a pair of while I was playing through Hell) and a bunch of flawless square topaz gems in my current setup (flawless square and squares feel really common in inferno to me...). I wouldn't worry about your current damage, it really goes up, I was probably around 6K







when I hit lv 60 and entered inferno, took me forever to kill anything for a while


----------



## HardwareDecoder

your damage is 15k as a level 60 wizard? that's ridiculously low... friend of mine is a 60 wiz and he does like 70k.. im a 60 DH and i do like 80k w/ my combat gear on usually just run around inferno A1 w/ mf gear on right now doing 50-60.... not trying to be mean but im surprised you can kill anything in inferno w/ 15k dps...


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your damage is 15k as a level 60 wizard? that's ridiculously low... friend of mine is a 60 wiz and he does like 70k.. im a 60 DH and i do like 80k w/ my combat gear on usually just run around inferno A1 w/ mf gear on right now doing 50-60.... not trying to be mean but im surprised you can kill anything in inferno w/ 15k dps...


Witch Doc







extra health fights can take a while but i'm sure i'll get some better gear sooner or later...







currently still on average rares and magicals


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok. idk what a good DPS for WD is, ill ask my friend who's a 60 what his dps is. hes pretty good...

also I have a 532 dmg 1 hand axe that gives. 74 iNT 109 dex, 219 vit, and has an open socket it, say the word and you can have it. might be a bit of an upgrade for you.

leme know.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I have a 532 dmg 1 hand axe that gives. 74 iNT 109 dex, 219 vit, and has an open socket it, say the word and you can have it. might be a bit of an upgrade for you.
> leme know.


+rep just for throwing out a freebie for a community member. gotta love OCN members









also would like to here your friends input on witch doctors as mine isn't doing much better in the dps department (about 18k with so/so gear) i hadn't noticed a problem as i play with alot of ppl but ive never felt under-powered next to them either.....oh well more balancing will tweak this....i hope


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh i've barely played this since it came out because all my friends got it digitally, i didnt, they all jumped way ahead in the game (even with the server issues) and i simply havnt been able to catch up.. i only have a level 18 character









Anyone here in the same boat or perhaps has lower level characters i could play with?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ok. idk what a good DPS for WD is, ill ask my friend who's a 60 what his dps is. hes pretty good...
> also I have a 532 dmg 1 hand axe that gives. 74 iNT 109 dex, 219 vit, and has an open socket it, say the word and you can have it. might be a bit of an upgrade for you.
> leme know.


thanks for the offer but I think my 480 1 hand wep with 200+ intelligence is slightly better (correct me if i'm wrong), besides, it'll be more rewarding when I find that 1000+ dps ceremonial knife than if I just got handed something







curious what your friends DPS is though...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok np, im not sure if it is or isnt better, his dps is 33,500. yea my wiz friend found a 1000.5 dmg 1 hand spear w/ 20 ias in act 4 inferno. I was so jelly lol. i think its worth a couple a mil. he said like 5 but idk.


----------



## EVILNOK

I finally hit 60 tonight and killed Diablo on Hell mode with my Barbarian buddy. I was at around 7kDPS when I hit 60, upgrade 4 pieces of gear and jumped to 13,897DPS with my Witch Doctor. Going to start on Inferno tomorrow.


----------



## Spawne32

I trust everyone is gonna play with your local lamptron rep


----------



## BeepBeep

Given up on diablo 3 already :/

Item system is horrible and inferno act 2 is even worse, ran through everything with a buddy (monk) who has 500+ res to all, 70k hp, huge amount of damage reduction and still being 3-4 shot in inferno act 2, where-as never died in act 1, looks like it will collect dust until thats changed.

pic of me hero, 1 shots almost anything below act2 inf


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*
> 
> Given up on diablo 3 already :/
> Item system is horrible and inferno act 2 is even worse, ran through everything with a buddy (monk) who has 500+ res to all, 70k hp, huge amount of damage reduction and still being 3-4 shot in inferno act 2, where-as never died in act 1, looks like it will collect dust until thats changed.
> pic of me hero, 1 shots almost anything


What the, i dont even...


----------



## BeepBeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> What the, i dont even...


50 hours played and already benched it, compared to d2's 1000's of hours ;P


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea same my DH never dies in act 1 hardly, and act 2 is ridiculously hard.... much better drops than a1 though


----------



## nycste

my pc just literally stopped while i was typing with d3 in background and reset itself zzzz...... idk why running everything at stock atm haha and no error report or BSOD just reboot so weird

anyways, spawne any tips for a fellow lv 58 monk currently act 3 hell, esp how do most say they double their dps at 60 compared to 59 they actually find good gear inside inferno act 1 or ? i just wanna not waste my money on AH or crafting if you can spread some insight! hit me up PM for in game name or just post here!


----------



## punceh

its really a bit messed up atm though, you need gear from act 2 to be able to even think about killing elites in act 2. gear from act 1 doesnt sell anymore so the only way to get act 2 gear is to get carried by a friend or public games.. kinda sucks


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well i killed a bunch of snakes / elites in dalgur oasis in act 2 i died like 5 times but idc gonna start farming act 2 alrdy pwned magdha ez


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bleh i've barely played this since it came out because all my friends got it digitally, i didnt, they all jumped way ahead in the game (even with the server issues) and i simply havnt been able to catch up.. i only have a level 18 character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here in the same boat or perhaps has lower level characters i could play with?


I would love to join you.
I'm a lvl 15 Wiz

I play on the EU server.

Add me - SarSha#2767
I also have my own TS server so we can speak, much nicer then chatting.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> God, I miss the oldschool D2...
> I remember being a noob lvl 23 playing with a friend in act 3 normal. I jsut found the gambler, and I had 50k gold, I asked my friend if I should try my luck, he shrugged and said it's your gold, I then proceeded to get my first SoJ. He practically **** himself. From there you would find a lvl 9 req weapon, but use it on your 40 toon because of the fcr.
> They need to make certain attributes on legendaries that will make them usefull for late / endgame.
> Only item that stands out is frostburn gauntlets with the + spirit / sec, I could see a monk stacking as much spitit regen as possible,a nd making a build that way.
> Beyong that, their isn't a whole lot you need to change gear wiese for builds. The low HP, high life regen, shielding sorc had an interesting concept, but was deemed too powerful / game breaking. I love interesting setups like this, I would honostly counter it more by adding minions that can dispell, or cause dots that would remove 5k hp / sec over 5 seconds that woudl bypass that shield.


Reminds me of the 55hp monk build in GW, get your HP as low as possible then use a spell that limits the amount of damage you can take to 5% of your max HP, which was basically 1 point, then just use spells that give like +10HP per second regen and you were invincible....unless a mob could strip enchantments, then you were nothing more then a smudge on the bottom of their boot









EDIT: So did anyone else get a legendary in act 1 on normal? I got a legendary one handed axe (Genzaniku maybe?), I think from the skeleton king but im not sure. It wasnt that amazing and I couldnt use it for ages so in the end I sold it in the AH for about 30k gold


----------



## Stuuut

Meh i'm already losing my interest in D3







thats one thing i didn't expect to happen so soon... might go back to D2.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Meh i'm already losing my interest in D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats one thing i didn't expect to happen so soon... might go back to D2.


Here's what I posted in the D3 subreddit:
Quote:


> Overall, I don't know if it's just because I was a diehard Diablo 2 / LoD player, but something is MISSING and it's really bothering me. I have a feeling it's a combination of a few things:
> 
> No current PvP. Even though PvP in Diablo 2 wasn't competitive whatsoever, it added entertainment, and the LLD and MLD community was very good-mannered. HLD was boring and you couldn't have a proper GM duel whatsoever unless they were scheduled on d2jsp or something.
> 
> The waypoint system / way the game itself works with waypoints really bothers me. It's almost as if a VERY LARGE percentage of the time they're completely useless since they won't be there next game.
> 
> I really miss the old method of creating games / server lobby. With the current "server lobby" you're essentially forced to join games based off of quests. With this being said, you can't just chill in towns and talk to random people and do all of the things you used to do in D2 with the server lobby. Kind of difficult making new friends with this method in place.
> 
> I have ~3 friends that play this game, and one already stopped playing. The issue with friends is, I simply cannot play with friends or the game becomes way too difficult (in Inferno specifically) unless we each spend an ungodly amount of hours farming gold to buy gear off of the AH, or getting incredibly lucky and getting good drops (yeah right). We'll all go to play and all of a sudden "Oh hey, just an Elite mob here to kill you almost instantaneously 13 times before you all stop playing!"
> 
> Because of this, two of my friends play far less than I do, so as I said, I am usually always playing by myself. Before anyone responds "bro, Diablo has always been about farming gear!!!" Yeah... it has, but in Diablo 2 it didn't take you 20 minutes to kill ONE Elite pack because of randomly generated abilities.
> 
> The auction house is buggy and the inability to sell gems for a week now? is really starting to bother me.
> 
> Overall, I'm just worried that once I finish Inferno I am going to get bored permanently and stop playing. I mean, right now, really what's the point of farming more gear after you've beaten Inferno? (unless you want to create an alt, I guess). But seriously, there's no current PvP, there's no "runs". You can't form anything like Baal runs, or Chaos runs. You can't create cool things to farm for more cool things like Uber Tristram, etc.
> 
> Essentially, it just feels like there's ZERO endgame right now... and what frightens me is I have no idea if Blizzard will do anything about it. I didn't have high hopes coming into this game because I had a feeling... but so far, this game honestly hasn't even come close to the fun I had with Diablo 2. Again, I don't know if that's because of nostalgia reasons, etc... but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Bolded everything that I thought was ridiculous.
> 1. D2 only had 4 acts and it was a very successful game, did you not like the content of D3's acts? You need to be more specific
> 2. Ridiculous RNG? Seriously? That statement made me lol. It's RNG...its well...random
> 3. Server instability/lag? I mean the first 2 days were bad but it's always like that even with the WoW servers. Also people were complaining about it being down on Tuesday, that's pretty common for blizz to do if you're new to their servers. They used to do it all the time on WoW, it's just every Tuesday for maintenance...you'll live. Also I noticed that my ping dropped by half of what it was at after this most recent patch (the Tuesday maintenance that everyone cried about) and even at the 300 ping it was still playable even with some occasional lag spikes.
> 4. Inferno is a joke? Are you saying it's too easy or too hard? Some posts back it was stated that only 2% of people had even reached inferno. I am personally having quite the challenge to complete it on my Witch Doctor along with a lot of other people of other classes. So I hope you're not referring to it being too easy.
> Would you like to go in depth of the flaws that I didn't already cover? I agree that the crafting system could use a tweak and it's getting it in the 1.1 patch so depending on how that goes it can be considered void. This isn't exactly a game that can be perfected without any more patches. There is always going to be balancing classes and maybe some overlook during the beta (it happens, don't pretend it doesn't)


Getting my money back has nothing to do with the content or the game itself, but the servers. 2 weeks after release. I buy something and expect it to work.

1. I think it was pretty short with a 10 year development cycle.
2. I crafted 7 items with expensive mats and didn't get anything that I could use. So much RNG is too much. The loot itself dropping from mobs is also completely RNG and most of the time you will not get anything useful. You are forced to use the AH to get some decent gear. Such a flawed loot system to get people to use the AH is just another way of milking the game. And if you have history with WoW, you know what they have done to that game. When RMAH is released, Blizzard will swim in money. This game is based around loot, but it fails at what it should excell at.
3. Sorry, but Blizzard should've known it was coming. Check the forums for the massive whine threads. This game has been plagued with slow servers and a lot of server downtime. It's not rocket science. If you can't understand why people want refounds when the game has so much downtime, then you're simply ignorant.
4. It's a joke indeed. It's not hard. Just stack as much DPS as possible and die/rinse and repeat. Silly immunity and champion mobs are just stupid. There is nothing skillful, or any tactics required to down inferno.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I have ~3 friends that play this game, and one already stopped playing. The issue with friends is, I simply cannot play with friends or the game becomes way too difficult (in Inferno specifically) unless we each spend an ungodly amount of hours farming gold to buy gear off of the AH, or getting incredibly lucky and getting good drops (yeah right). We'll all go to play and all of a sudden "Oh hey, just an Elite mob here to kill you almost instantaneously 13 times before you all stop playing!"


Stay in hell if inferno is too hard... it was added as a challenge for the top players. It's kinda absurd everyone is complaining about how hard it is. It's supposed to be impossibly hard, that's the whole point. Most players aren't supposed to be able to get halfway through it, beating the game is an actual accomplishment. They could have left inferno out and just maxed out on hell, but added it for the players interested... if you don't like how inferno is, don't go there.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Here's what I posted in the D3 subreddit:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I don't know if it's just because I was a diehard Diablo 2 / LoD player, but something is MISSING and it's really bothering me. I have a feeling it's a combination of a few things:
> No current PvP. Even though PvP in Diablo 2 wasn't competitive whatsoever, it added entertainment, and the LLD and MLD community was very good-mannered. HLD was boring and you couldn't have a proper GM duel whatsoever unless they were scheduled on d2jsp or something.
> The waypoint system / way the game itself works with waypoints really bothers me. It's almost as if a VERY LARGE percentage of the time they're completely useless since they won't be there next game.
> I really miss the old method of creating games / server lobby. With the current "server lobby" you're essentially forced to join games based off of quests. With this being said, you can't just chill in towns and talk to random people and do all of the things you used to do in D2 with the server lobby. Kind of difficult making new friends with this method in place.
> I have ~3 friends that play this game, and one already stopped playing. The issue with friends is, I simply cannot play with friends or the game becomes way too difficult (in Inferno specifically) unless we each spend an ungodly amount of hours farming gold to buy gear off of the AH, or getting incredibly lucky and getting good drops (yeah right). We'll all go to play and all of a sudden "Oh hey, just an Elite mob here to kill you almost instantaneously 13 times before you all stop playing!"
> Because of this, two of my friends play far less than I do, so as I said, I am usually always playing by myself. Before anyone responds "bro, Diablo has always been about farming gear!!!" Yeah... it has, but in Diablo 2 it didn't take you 20 minutes to kill ONE Elite pack because of randomly generated abilities.
> The auction house is buggy and the inability to sell gems for a week now? is really starting to bother me.
> Overall, I'm just worried that once I finish Inferno I am going to get bored permanently and stop playing. I mean, right now, really what's the point of farming more gear after you've beaten Inferno? (unless you want to create an alt, I guess). But seriously, there's no current PvP, there's no "runs". You can't form anything like Baal runs, or Chaos runs. You can't create cool things to farm for more cool things like Uber Tristram, etc.
> Essentially, it just feels like there's ZERO endgame right now... and what frightens me is I have no idea if Blizzard will do anything about it. I didn't have high hopes coming into this game because I had a feeling... but so far, this game honestly hasn't even come close to the fun I had with Diablo 2. Again, I don't know if that's because of nostalgia reasons, etc... but that's just how I feel.
Click to expand...

Totally agreed with most of your points.

The AH just destroyed the whole game for me together with the items.
Right now the game is all about gold farming instead of item farming







. In D2 you would have a goal and you knew what you where looking for in D3 you're just running around hoping to find some unnamed generic and boring item thats better then your next item.

I also miss chat channels and game creation as it was in D2 they took out the social part of the game completely.

And indeed there are no run games anymore







Blizzard decided that we all should go run around for hours to see the whole world.... i think they forgot that some people don't want to run around the world for hours after they reach end game. They just want fast and rewarding runs.

But on the other hand when D2 was first released it wasn't really that good either.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Totally agreed with most of your points.
> The AH just destroyed the whole game for me together with the items.
> Right now the game is all about gold farming instead of item farming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In D2 you would have a goal and you knew what you where looking for in D3 you're just running around hoping to find some unnamed generic and boring item thats better then your next item.
> I also miss chat channels and game creation as it was in D2 they took out the social part of the game completely.
> And indeed there are no run games anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blizzard decided that we all should go run around for hours to see the whole world.... i think they forgot that some people don't want to run around the world for hours after they reach end game. They just want fast and rewarding runs.
> But on the other hand when D2 was first released it wasn't really that good either.


It's kind of hard to remember how much D2 changed since release. At release there was no act 5, spells didn't have synergies, no charms, tiny inventory, ect. You could also get to level 99 in a few hours standing in town while someone ran the cow level.

Like I've said before, the argument against the AH is unfounded. The AH is there whither you want it or not... most Diablo II players used d2jsp, so much that it's in the top 5 most active forums on the entire internet. I don't think OCN is even in the top 20







.

I agree on games though. It seemed much better to join games with a name then just have this random quest style. Also being able to play with people while doing completely different quests, or MFing different areas would be nice. I hope that some tweaks are made to this aspect of the game in later patches...


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Stay in hell if inferno is too hard... it was added as a challenge for the top players. It's kinda absurd everyone is complaining about how hard it is. It's supposed to be impossibly hard, that's the whole point. Most players aren't supposed to be able to get halfway through it, beating the game is an actual accomplishment. They could have left inferno out and just maxed out on hell, but added it for the players interested... if you don't like how inferno is, don't go there.


I never understand answers like this....
Stay in hell if inferno is too hard?????? Wait what? A challenge for top players?
Diablo is a game about farming items after you have reached end game... not about getting to end game.


----------



## KrynnTech

I think the thing that made diablo so special, was the gear/item sets, and collecting them, as far as i know there are no gear sets? im not lvl 60 but i haven't seen any on the AH either...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> I never understand answers like this....
> Stay in hell if inferno is too hard?????? Wait what? A challenge for top players?
> Diablo is a game about farming items after you have reached end game... not about getting to end game.


You've completely missed the point of inferno, and I think most people who are unhappy with it have as well. Hell is "end game". It's more or less on par with Hell in d2. Inferno was added as a bonus for gamers who wanted a challenge beyond that... not as an area most players were supposed to play in.

Blizzard didn't want inferno to be beaten for a few months even.. they made it *easier* then they hoped.


----------



## sammkv

Damn I hate the respawn time when you die. It's even worse when you're dying 1000 times in inferno mode. There are plenty of other crap I dislike about the game but get rid of this stupid respawn timer. Doesn't really matter how much I die you still end up killing that rare anyways. Just can't believe how badly they designed inferno mode. Pretty much just added bunch of affixes, double their damage and hp. A simple way of adding another difficulty and calling it a challenge.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrynnTech*
> 
> I think the thing that made diablo so special, was the gear/item sets, and collecting them, as far as i know there are no gear sets? im not lvl 60 but i haven't seen any on the AH either...


lol wut?

There are set items, and they are all over the AH.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Stay in hell if inferno is too hard... it was added as a challenge for the top players. *It's kinda absurd everyone is complaining about how hard it is.* It's supposed to be impossibly hard, that's the whole point. Most players aren't supposed to be able to get halfway through it, beating the game is an actual accomplishment. They could have left inferno out and just maxed out on hell, but added it for the players interested... if you don't like how inferno is, don't go there.


I blame the current game industry for people moaning that Inferno is too hard, modern gamers forget the games of the 90's which were about 100x more difficult then todays games. It seems to me that a lot of people are rushing through the game on the first 3 difficulties to get to Inferno, missing out on a lot of the content. Then when they try to explore in inferno, because its insanely hard (so ive heard, not finished my first run through of normal yet - because I like to explore every single inch before moving on) they realise they cant actually do it, and blame the game designers.

Its like people want a challenge, but a challenge that they can do with minimal effort and time spent on it.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You've completely missed the point of inferno, and I think most people who are unhappy with it have as well. Hell is "end game". It's more or less on par with Hell in d2. Inferno was added as a bonus for gamers who wanted a challenge beyond that... not as an area most players were supposed to play in.
> Blizzard didn't want inferno to be beaten for a few months even.. they made it *easier* then they hoped.


No Hell isn't end game because hell doesn't drop end game items.

EDIT:
Don't get me wrong tough i'm getting trough Inferno currently halfway of act 2 after i started act 1 inferno yesterday. So its going just fine.

But i do understand the people that are saying its to hard because they just want to farm for some godly items like they did in D2.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Getting my money back has nothing to do with the content or the game itself, but the servers. 2 weeks after release. I buy something and expect it to work.
> 1. I think it was pretty short with a 10 year development cycle.
> 2. I crafted 7 items with expensive mats and didn't get anything that I could use. So much RNG is too much. The loot itself dropping from mobs is also completely RNG and most of the time you will not get anything useful. You are forced to use the AH to get some decent gear. Such a flawed loot system to get people to use the AH is just another way of milking the game. And if you have history with WoW, you know what they have done to that game. When RMAH is released, Blizzard will swim in money. This game is based around loot, but it fails at what it should excell at.
> 3. Sorry, but Blizzard should've known it was coming. Check the forums for the massive whine threads. This game has been plagued with slow servers and a lot of server downtime. It's not rocket science. If you can't understand why people want refounds when the game has so much downtime, then you're simply ignorant.
> 4. It's a joke indeed. It's not hard. Just stack as much DPS as possible and die/rinse and repeat. Silly immunity and champion mobs are just stupid. There is nothing skillful, or any tactics required to down inferno.


1) We've been over this...The game was literally deleted 4/5 times in it's entirety and was only actually in development for 5 years...Please educate yourself on that prior to posting the 10 year "cycle" hoopla.
2) It's called the RNG for a reason...Do you not understand what that means? Random Number Generator...Random, is random...I strongly disagree that it fails because of loot, especially since they're tweaking it again next patch but, you don't need the AH to be successful, I've crafted all of my rares and I'm 3/4 of the way through hell.
3) They did...They just updated again on Tuesday with another set...It's not rocket science, you're right...That's why they've already pumped 5-10m worth of new servers into their network since release. ~ They don't understand the refunds because the illiterate droves of WoW junkies can't express themselves in a manner that's productive beyond "RFND NAO".
4) It's really not a joke but, okay...You obviously haven't seen hell/inferno and that's okay...The champions etc really are hard and they're very challenging...I go hunting for Champ packs and have a MUCH MORE fun experience then I ever did joining Baal runs.

Anything else?


----------



## Bigm

Gah cannot kill Ghom in Act 3 for the life of me. My damage is so low he just wrecks me. Thinking about starting over with a different class. What's the best class to go with?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Gah cannot kill Ghom in Act 3 for the life of me. My damage is so low he just wrecks me. Thinking about starting over with a different class. What's the best class to go with?


Just find 1 you like and gear it. Gear is what makes the difference, more so than the class imo.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Gah cannot kill Ghom in Act 3 for the life of me. My damage is so low he just wrecks me. Thinking about starting over with a different class. What's the best class to go with?


There is no best class, every class has their niche. You likely are having difficulty killing him because your gear isn't on par with the location you currently are in the game. Farm some gear and come back to him when you have more health, damage, etc.


----------



## nimitz87

can't take credit for this found a thread to the d3 forums between pages 600-610 (can't remember)
my fear build

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculato...VYl!eYT!YbZbZb

everything besides frozen/jailer/molten combos don't cause much trouble. my only chance with them is hitting them with stampede and hoping I can use SS enough to survive and get away.

what helped a ton was adding some + movement boots it is SOOOO much easier to kite I could really use some more attack speed/movement.

I initially spam screaming skull then every other hunger arrow I throw fear out, if baddies get within half a screen of me I stop the offense and spam traps, the ones that immoblize for 2 sec, allows me to get away and continue spamming fear/HA when done right the monsters literally just run back and forth and don't attack lol.

on bigger groups I use rain of vengence w/ stampede it damages invulns and does a nice AoE damage, I just wish it didn't cast where I was standing, it really interepts champ groups and allows me to seperate them if need be.

smoke screen is a neccesity of course. besides avoiding damage I can use it to walk thru molten/plauge or re possition a group or **** of dodge lol

use prep for basically more SS, I may mess with prep and put back the 60% heal...helps in a real pickle, but if you are playing this build right you shouldn't be that close anyway...but I get brave and then get in over my head lol.

I'm dual wielding xbows which seems to help a lot for this build unless you have a ton of IAS items the xbow's faster attack speed = more feared monsters.

I don't have the best gear by any means and just started hell lvl 53 8200 dps, 23k life.

Chad


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 1) We've been over this...The game was literally deleted 4/5 times in it's entirety and was only actually in development for 5 years...Please educate yourself on that prior to posting the 10 year "cycle" hoopla.
> 2) It's called the RNG for a reason...Do you not understand what that means? Random Number Generator...Random, is random...I strongly disagree that it fails because of loot, especially since they're tweaking it again next patch but, you don't need the AH to be successful, I've crafted all of my rares and I'm 3/4 of the way through hell.
> 3) They did...They just updated again on Tuesday with another set...It's not rocket science, you're right...That's why they've already pumped 5-10m worth of new servers into their network since release. ~ They don't understand the refunds because the illiterate droves of WoW junkies can't express themselves in a manner that's productive beyond "RFND NAO".
> 4) It's really not a joke but, okay...You obviously haven't seen hell/inferno and that's okay...The champions etc really are hard and they're very challenging...I go hunting for Champ packs and have a MUCH MORE fun experience then I ever did joining Baal runs.
> Anything else?


Quote:


> You obviously haven't seen hell/inferno and that's okay


Oh wow, you're such a badboy









The fact that the servers have been down as much as they have is enough really. It's especially bad since it should've been possible to play offline. Nevertheless, I'm not going to go into an arguement with an obvious blizzy fanboy trying to justify server downtime and log in issues.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously haven't seen hell/inferno and that's okay
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, you're such a badboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that the servers have been down as much as they have is enough really. It's especially bad since it should've been possible to play offline. Nevertheless, I'm not going to go into an arguement with an obvious blizzy fanboy trying to justify server downtime and log in issues.
Click to expand...

I just find it to be rather ignorant that people expect D3 to be any different from D2 in the realm of progression...Until you're max level/end-game...You haven't experienced the game...It's been that way since D1, over a decade ago.

As an admin, I understand their downtime...*You bought a multiplayer game with the possibility of a single player adventure...Deal with it*...Especially Blizzard's considering how much work is going into the back-end.

I'm not a blizzard fanboy, I'm an admin and a realist...It does help that I've actually been contracted by them and have seen their network; something you clearly haven't...But, obviously the 10-15m they've pumped into new servers over the past month, weren't enough to satisfy you...Shall I sell them my house to accommodate another 20-30 racks? Will THAT satisfy you?

The point is, they blew it initially because they're projected growth was 1/4 of what it actually was...Over the past few weeks they've been trying...Making a real effort and an expensive effort to catch up with the population...They deserve some credit for actually updating the game and keeping up with the population.

ArenaNet and T2 are going to experience the same exact issues, especially in regards to latency because... Surprise...They're all running the same base...


----------



## Ricwin

Amazing how some people still cant seem to get their head round the whole idea of 'Inferno' mode.
"i want to be able to farm top gear in another difficulty now!"

Nothing to do with the fact Inferno is supposed to be harder than trying the Hell difficulty Cow level in D2 with a level 30 character...
Its meant to be damn near impossible. That was the aim. Not to make a 4th difficulty for slightly better gear to be farmed.

I must agree with some of these posts though. As a long standing D2 fan, i am thoroughly disappointed in D3. I was expecting something different of course, but they should have kept the best features of D2. Instead, they culled everything back so the only similarity is the Lore (and the fixed camera position).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As an admin, I understand their downtime...


One thing I don't understand... why do they have to bring all the servers offline for maintenance? Amazon.com for example never goes offline for maintenance, even though they surely do that often. Couldn't they bring a few servers offline (maybe do 1/7 at a time), and roll it out slowly without downtime?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ArenaNet and T2 are going to experience the same exact issues, especially in regards to latency because... Surprise...They're all running the same base...


Oh believe me, ArenaNet already did... the first beta weekend of GW2, only a handful of people were actually able to play due to login issues and lag in general.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As an admin, I understand their downtime...
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I don't understand... why do they have to bring all the servers offline for maintenance? Amazon.com for example never goes offline for maintenance, even though they surely do that often. Couldn't they bring a few servers offline (maybe do 1/7 at a time), and roll it out slowly without downtime?
Click to expand...

Amazon has 2 rolling back-ends...So, when they update one, or a new product, they actually roll it live while the other gets rotated...They do maintenance when that happens as well.

I actually know what their cost is because we helped design it and quite frankly, that's not in Blizzard's budget (Not even joking).

I don't understand why Blizzard isn't rolling updates region-based...I think it's because they haven't actually split the regions yet but, in terms of actual downtime...It's necessary when you add physical hardware.

The racks, themselves are "PNP" but, the software, is not...

Essentially, you have to see D3 as a MMO (Right now)...They're using a new base, it's new tech...It's actually working wonderfully...But, that aside, it's going to have MMO updates.

Blizzard can roll out live hotfixes whenever they want...They've already done that a number of times...But, in regards to security, especially, they have to bring down the network to add physical hardware.

I think they should be doing it region by region but, overall, they're not doing a half bad job.


----------



## -SE7EN-

how much MF are you guys finding the legendaries using?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Give it up Masked. There are people out there that due to whatever dumb personal reasons, refuse to listen to reason and logic or refuse to comprehend it. They just know they are unhappy and that is all they cared about.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how much MF are you guys finding the legendaries using?


Right now, I have about 15% and I've found 3 legendaries in Hell...In fact, I blazed through all of nightmare last night...Ended up with about 30 rares, 2 legendaries and a ton of blues...Obviously I need more but, I was waiting till 60 to really amass MF.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Give it up Masked. There are people out there that due to whatever dumb personal reasons, refuse to listen to reason and logic or refuse to comprehend it. They just know they are unhappy and that is all they cared about.


It's just so disheartening, especially here, that some people choose to be so ignorant to the modern world.

"My single player game doesn't work because the network is down"...Duh, stupid, it's not a single player game.

I understand and accept it on the D3 forums...I get it...But, here?

Meh, you're right ~ Think I'm just going to give up explaining it...I have 0 issues answering Q's about it considering I'm good friends with their SSA and SSSA...So, if you have legitimate questions, I can push them forward...but, I'm going to stop "fighting" the ignorance.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how much MF are you guys finding the legendaries using?


When I found my first 2, it was probably 0. The most recent one I found (Logan's Claw) was at 75% MF due to 5 stacks of Valor.


----------



## shredzy

Getting pretty sick of inferno....I've got enough gear to almost finish act 2 but the whole "difficultly" is just plain stupid on blizzards part....all they've done is grabbed hell elites, added 1 extra ability, timed their hp by x10 and how hard they hit by x10....so if you get near a elite, your dead....so you have to kite it around for ages/wait till cooldowns are up/die 10+ times to even kill it. Stupid, no skill involved, just a hard gear check.

This video sums it up nicely.


----------



## StaticFX

aaauugh ok need help again.

im only in nightmare and having a hard time with my DH. Ive gotten my dps to over 850 which is much better than the 400 a few days ago, but in doing so, i have had to lose out on defense. armor is in the 5 range now. I am getting CRAP drops. 1 in 30 is something i can use... most are X'd out.


----------



## Djankie

You gotta love error 37


----------



## tiger187126

just got through nightmare. wasn't too bad and i'm up to 51 i think.

got killed a couple times, mostly by vortex/firechain combos and most frustratingly by diablo on the final stretch of the fight when he was down to 1/3 health. i was kiting apparently a little to close to an edge and he teleported in and pinned me to the edge. two hits (one to knock off the diamond armor) and i was restarting the whole fight.

my drops started getting a lot better towards the end of act IV and it seems like act I is giving me some good stuff so far.


----------



## raxf

Hey guys, I'm having a blast playing diablo 3.I vendor all the purple stuff, but I just started selling the yellow rares.They vendor for 200 each but Im selling them at 2 k each on the auction house.Do these rares (lvl 15-20 sell for more?
Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a blast playing diablo 3.I vendor all the purple stuff, but I just started selling the yellow rares.They vendor for 200 each but Im selling them at 2 k each on the auction house.Do these rares (lvl 15-20 sell for more?
> Thanks


Depends on the stats really. I typically sell anything under level 51 for about 7.5 to 10K gold. Cap level items can go for over 50k easily depending on stats. Sold an amulet in AH the other day for 150K and a pair of gloves for 70K for example. Godly gear, sets, and legendaries can go even higher (think tens of millions at least), the latter being due to its rarity.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a blast playing diablo 3.I vendor all the purple stuff, but I just started selling the yellow rares.They vendor for 200 each but Im selling them at 2 k each on the auction house.Do these rares (lvl 15-20 sell for more?
> Thanks


right now, the market is pretty random... you may be able to sell those 15-20's for 10k+, if the right schmuck is digging through the AH.

Personally, i like to price things so that they move quickly... you find so much stuff that if your inventory isnt cycling out almost constantly, then you're going to fill up all your space to keep things.

if items are selling at 2k then maybe you could raise the price a little bit and see if they keep moving.


----------



## punceh

one thing to note about legendarys though, ive found 2 during farming act 1 inferno. one of them from destroying a barrel, the other one from clicking on the torture racks(on the imprisoned angel quest). even though both of them were bad... i think its definately worth it to click all the loot giving things in the maps..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea ive found 2 in NM and 2 in act 1 inferno both in inferno from near that jondar the traitor templar dude.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> my pc just literally stopped while i was typing with d3 in background and reset itself zzzz...... idk why running everything at stock atm haha and no error report or BSOD just reboot so weird
> anyways, spawne any tips for a fellow lv 58 monk currently act 3 hell, esp how do most say they double their dps at 60 compared to 59 they actually find good gear inside inferno act 1 or ? i just wanna not waste my money on AH or crafting if you can spread some insight! hit me up PM for in game name or just post here!


monk is a difficult character to play, dual wield for sure is the best method ive learned, with the bonus to 15% dodge, it definitely helps. My main weapon does over 600 damage and my off hand does over 300 with alot of dex and crit damage increase. Once you get to inferno you will be more focused on defense then offense, so i only have 1 bonus attack besides my two mains, and then i have serenity and breath of light to heal, and mantra of healing with resist increase. Apparently resists are the way to go in inferno vs vitality. Theres no amount of vitality that will save you cus ive been hit for over 100k before.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> monk is a difficult character to play, dual wield for sure is the best method ive learned, with the bonus to 15% dodge, it definitely helps. My main weapon does over 600 damage and my off hand does over 300 with alot of dex and crit damage increase. Once you get to inferno you will be more focused on defense then offense, so i only have 1 bonus attack besides my two mains, and then i have serenity and breath of light to heal, and mantra of healing with resist increase. Apparently resists are the way to go in inferno vs vitality. Theres no amount of vitality that will save you cus ive been hit for over 100k before.


You think monks are bad, try wizards on Inferno. Due to my resistances, I now get one shotted less regularly. At least you can dodge most things.


----------



## bowmanvmi

Logged in yesterday to find no items and no gold. Have played co-op games with only friends and have made 1 purchase on the AH. First time I can honestly say I've been "hacked" through any medium, be it game, network, website, etc.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Logged in yesterday to find no items and no gold. Have played co-op games with only friends and have made 1 purchase on the AH. First time I can honestly say I've been "hacked" through any medium, be it game, network, website, etc.
> Unbelievable.


sorry but i have to ask this: do you have an authenticator? i want to see how many people here with and without authenticator gets hacked.

and yeah, dang act 2 inferno is sooooooooooooo hard. for my barb







was able to reach act 2 without a single death. and for this one elite pack alone, i died probably 10x. 50k hp, 15k dps, crap resistances though.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> I blame the current game industry for people moaning that Inferno is too hard, modern gamers forget the games of the 90's which were about 100x more difficult then todays games. It seems to me that a lot of people are rushing through the game on the first 3 difficulties to get to Inferno, missing out on a lot of the content. Then when they try to explore in inferno, because its insanely hard (so ive heard, not finished my first run through of normal yet - because I like to explore every single inch before moving on) they realise they cant actually do it, and blame the game designers.
> Its like people want a challenge, but a challenge that they can do with minimal effort and time spent on it.


I agree with this, I'm almost through ACT II inferno solo, and if I had killed Diablo on inferno, I might have put the game down due to it being too easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeepBeep*
> 
> Given up on diablo 3 already :/
> Item system is horrible and inferno act 2 is even worse, ran through everything with a buddy (monk) who has 500+ res to all, 70k hp, huge amount of damage reduction and still being 3-4 shot in inferno act 2, where-as never died in act 1, looks like it will collect dust until thats changed.
> pic of me hero, 1 shots almost anything below act2 inf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your monk buddy is going about it wrong. 70k hp means that when he takes huge damage he can't heal through it. Both of the friends that I know playing monks have 70% or more dmg reduction, and are shooting for 800 resists. If you have more dmg reduction and resist, but less HP, your sustainability goes up while tanking because your heals top you back off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your damage is 15k as a level 60 wizard? that's ridiculously low... friend of mine is a 60 wiz and he does like 70k.. im a 60 DH and i do like 80k w/ my combat gear on usually just run around inferno A1 w/ mf gear on right now doing 50-60.... not trying to be mean but im surprised you can kill anything in inferno w/ 15k dps...


15k DPS is about right for the start of inferno as a caster, as long as you also have 25k HP, you will just have to pick and choose which packs you kill and which you skip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Nice work, just curious - what is your damage currently sitting on (and with what weapon) if this legedary weapon will subtract so much damage if equipped? Did you buy something good from the AH?
> What are peoples damage roughly around the level 39 mark? I hear people talking about their DPS being in the tens of thousands? how is that possible? My wizard (39) only has aboput 1000 damage, or am I looking in the wrong place to see my DPS? - or does it just get way higher once you get to around level 60 on inferno etc?
> Thanks


That legendary he linked is VERY low damage, everything else is nice, but there are blue 1h weapons with over 800dps on them for lvl 60. You wizard sounds like he might be on track, but that depends if you are running Force Weapon or not. DPS over 10000 is for mid 50s to 60.

I have been 60 for a little bit now, and I am at over 40k dps with 32k hp and at least 300 to each resist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Oh btw inferno is not difficult it's cheap - there is a reason most people are cheasing and avoiding through it.


As "cheap" as it may be, who wants to play it if it is incredibly easy? If your *cheesing* it or avoiding though it, you aren't getting the gear. I was able to keep a 5 stack through most of Act II inferno.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Logged in yesterday to find no items and no gold. Have played co-op games with only friends and have made 1 purchase on the AH. First time I can honestly say I've been "hacked" through any medium, be it game, network, website, etc.
> Unbelievable.


Authenticator?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Logged in yesterday to find no items and no gold. Have played co-op games with only friends and have made 1 purchase on the AH. First time I can honestly say I've been "hacked" through any medium, be it game, network, website, etc.
> Unbelievable.


Let me guess, everyone spammed you and told you to buy an authenticator for 6.50+ shipping?


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> sorry but i have to ask this: do you have an authenticator? i want to see how many people here with and without authenticator gets hacked.


I do now. Regardless, the problem is widespread so I don't see how it can be a fault of mine.


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Let me guess, everyone spammed you and told you to buy an authenticator for 6.50+ shipping?


Basically. I downloaded the mobile app for free in any case.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Logged in yesterday to find no items and no gold. Have played co-op games with only friends and have made 1 purchase on the AH. First time I can honestly say I've been "hacked" through any medium, be it game, network, website, etc.
> Unbelievable.


Sorry to hear that. Buddy of mine was hacked this past weekend. He had an ultra weak password and no authenticater.

Those less honest pray on Blizzard titles because they have huge player bases and there is just tones of black market revenue to be made.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> I do now. Regardless, the problem is widespread so I don't see how it can be a fault of mine.


A lot of people have been using the same passwords for a long time, and for multiple sites. A couple good rules to follow, if your password has a word in it that can be found in the dictionary, it is too weak. It needs to contain 2 of each of the following: Capitals, Symbols, lower case, numbers.

Something like this...

#[email protected]

Hope this helps


----------



## HardwareDecoder

:-( what lvl are you, what class, did you have an authenticator on ur acct? not blaming u if you didnt just asking.

blizzard needs to start turning over IP's of the people who log in to others accounts and steal things, this is likely a federal crime since you are in one state (if ur US citizen) the servers are likely in another state and who knows where the hacker is...


----------



## bowmanvmi

I've heard the "weak" password bit too. It included an uppercase letter, asterisk, numbers and no words. Like I said, the issue is widespread enough that the blame has to fall with the product.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> sorry but i have to ask this: do you have an authenticator? i want to see how many people here with and without authenticator gets hacked.
> and yeah, dang act 2 inferno is sooooooooooooo hard. for my barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was able to reach act 2 without a single death. and for this one elite pack alone, i died probably 10x. 50k hp, 15k dps, crap resistances though.


I have little difficulty with Act2 Inferno on my barb. I feel I have a pretty solid 1h+sword build. I just don't have the DPS to kill Beliel(sp?) yet.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> monk is a difficult character to play, dual wield for sure is the best method ive learned, with the bonus to 15% dodge, it definitely helps. My main weapon does over 600 damage and my off hand does over 300 with alot of dex and crit damage increase. Once you get to inferno you will be more focused on defense then offense, so i only have 1 bonus attack besides my two mains, and then i have serenity and breath of light to heal, and mantra of healing with resist increase. Apparently resists are the way to go in inferno vs vitality. Theres no amount of vitality that will save you cus ive been hit for over 100k before.


Some of the things I have seen from video's of high lvl monks is that act 3 and 4 hit so hard that defense geared monks can't sustain the damage they receive. So, you are forced to kite while your spirit regens (from items/skills) so you can use your heals. At this point, the high burst build using serenity, and breath of light with blind rune let you safely chip away at elites. I have not been able to find a video of a monk stacking atk spd, resists and 1k+ life per hit items. The high defense build might still work if you managed stacking life per hit high enough. I haven't found anyone do this yet.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> I've heard the "weak" password bit too. It included an uppercase letter, asterisk, numbers and no words. Like I said, the issue is widespread enough that the blame has to fall with the product.


The hacking is definitely an in game exploit of some sort. Everyone on the general chat keeps saying oh its keyloggers or you've been spoofed. I find it hard to believe that someone is spamming the bnet servers with account names and passwords trying to log into your account and being successful at it regardless of how weak your passsword is. The mobile authenticator helps but is down right annoying to use. The keychain authenticator is a scam. Countless video games through the ages, around the world, with millions of players, only blizzard needs to use some special keychain to keep you from being hacked on the regular.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

^^ this. and blizzard needs to start having hackers prosecuted.


----------



## bowmanvmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> The hacking is definitely an in game exploit of some sort. Everyone on the general chat keeps saying oh its keyloggers or you've been spoofed. I find it hard to believe that someone is spamming the bnet servers with account names and passwords trying to log into your account and being successful at it regardless of how weak your passsword is. The mobile authenticator helps but is down right annoying to use. The keychain authenticator is a scam. *Countless video games through the ages, around the world, with millions of players, only blizzard needs to use some special keychain to keep you from being hacked on the regular*.


Precisely my point.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> I've heard the "weak" password bit too. It included an uppercase letter, asterisk, numbers and no words. Like I said, the issue is widespread enough that the blame has to fall with the product.


Hackers/malware/spyware/viruses will always target the market share. People don't spend their time hacking star wars accounts because there is no profit in it.

On the same note, if people didn't BUY GOLD AND ITEMS from 3rd party sources, there wouldn't be a reason to hack the accounts.


----------



## Rickles

finally got over 700 resist on my barb so I can try some act2 progression... work is going to drag today...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> The hacking is definitely an in game exploit of some sort. Everyone on the general chat keeps saying oh its keyloggers or you've been spoofed. I find it hard to believe that someone is spamming the bnet servers with account names and passwords trying to log into your account and being successful at it regardless of how weak your passsword is.


Yeah, Blizzard only allows you to try the password about as fast as a human normally types... which is too slow for a brute force to have any hope of hacking even one account, much less however many have been hacked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> I've heard the "weak" password bit too. It included an uppercase letter, asterisk, numbers and no words. Like I said, the issue is widespread enough that the blame has to fall with the product.


Just because it's "widespread" does not at all indicate Blizzard is at fault. Whatever the method the hackers are using, Blizzard says they are logging in using username/password... the most likely way that's happening is a keylogger or something clever that is getting your PW off your PC, and not from Blizz directly. Remember your PC has much less security then Blizzard's servers, no matter how paranoid you are.

Or maybe someones found an exploit to trick the server into thinking they logged in, without needing to actually supply the password... that seems like a stretch though. The "session ID" theory has been debunked though, as you are unfortunately finding out, not having played in any pub games.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> The hacking is definitely an in game exploit of some sort. Everyone on the general chat keeps saying oh its keyloggers or you've been spoofed. I find it hard to believe that someone is spamming the bnet servers with account names and passwords trying to log into your account and being successful at it regardless of how weak your passsword is. The mobile authenticator helps but is down right annoying to use. The keychain authenticator is a scam. Countless video games through the ages, around the world, with millions of players, only blizzard needs to use some special keychain to keep you from being hacked on the regular.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowmanvmi*
> 
> Precisely my point.


While your point is certainly valid, I am curious about something. What other multiplayer games out there are currently worth account hacking? IMHO, there is only WoW and now D3 as being worthwhile for people to try to account hack. I do sympathize with those who were hacked though. My suggestion is to contact Blizzard. They are very good about helping out in these situations and since D3 is strictly server side now, it should be easy for them to rollback to what you have or at least confirm what you had.


----------



## bowmanvmi

Damn, I wonder if something got put on my PC from all those bittorrent, lymewire and kazaa files I downloaded with blatant disregard.

Keylogger? Lol. I assure you this is no fault of mine, aside from buying the game.


----------



## Spawne32

3 days into it and my friend got hacked and he had the most ridiculous username and password ever. Nothing on his computer with regards to a virus or malware or anything of the like. Hadnt gone to any exploit websites for gold or such, he just logged in one morning, and all his stuff was gone with some random level 1 character in his recent players list.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 3 days into it and my friend got hacked and he had the most ridiculous username and password ever. Nothing on his computer with regards to a virus or malware or anything of the like. Hadnt gone to any exploit websites for gold or such, he just logged in one morning, and all his stuff was gone with some random level 1 character in his recent players list.


Did he try contacting Blizzard. I know a lot of people who did and got their stuff back plus some. Just a suggestion. Not trying to be snide in anyway here.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

my friend got hacked they rolled his char back but didnt give him his gold back..


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did he try contacting Blizzard. I know a lot of people who did and got their stuff back plus some. Just a suggestion. Not trying to be snide in anyway here.


He did, but they never rolled back his account, so we just farmed for new gear since he was like lvl 35 or so. None of us were that far along at that point in the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> my friend got hacked they rolled his char back but didnt give him his gold back..


One of my friend got his items, gold, and i think a couple of nice rares, well nice for him at least.


----------



## -SE7EN-

ugh. people getting legendaries with little to no MF at all. I'm pushing 200 and farming hell/whimsyshire and nothing. ive got close to 100 on my 2 other characters as I play through the game with them, levels in the 30s n 40s, with my main at l60. even in hell with the 200, i have yet to get any oranges. I have terrible luck with drops i guess. even the yellows i get are crap, the only time i can use any of it is for less stats to gain MF. even had some people carry me thru inferno to try and get some decent drops, smashing up every barrel i can find, nooooope.


----------



## eternallydead

I just realized why we are complaining about the gear / rng / "progression" of diablo.

Blizzard has taken the linear approach to best in slot gear...

In D2, you could use items that have a lvl req of 21-25 at lvl 80+ because they where better than anything else out there (think magefist, frost burn, strone of jordan, etc.) So you could farm the lower dificulties until you got the gear you wanted.

The problem with D3 is everytime you level or goto the next difficulty, you have to replace gear. This was one of the main reasons I quite WoW, and have gotten bored with MMOs. They need to add another variable to gear (more items wih + spirit, Arcane power, mana, etc modifiers), items that do more with abilities (think add an extra rune, modify abilities).

In addition, people say inferno is for only the elite? Nah, it IS the endgame. In order to call call hell endgame, hell should have a small chance at having ANY item (even the highest item level) drop if you wanted to call it the end game for csual players. Otherwise, if you add PvP, then only people farming inferno are going to beable to compete. (think of a 100k dps wizard v/s a 12k dps one).

There should be a small chance the endgame items can drop in hell, otherwise hell is nothing more than nightmare. You will lose many people if you have to gear up in hell to enter act1 inferno, replace all gear from act 1 inferno, then you can goto act 2 inferno, etc.

Gear has such a large range of RNG, that 99.9% of it is simply junk, mind you I love the hunt for items, but not to the extent that the items I farmed for 10+ hours over, will be rendered obsolete in the next act.

TL;DR

Items need more depth, just adding stats and damage is boring, we need more items that modify skills / add an extra rune to the skill etc.
Item levels are too low for the areas they drop in, currently the gear you find is for alts or selling so you can buy the higher level gear on the AH.
Hell needs to be able to drop the highest ilvl gear if you consider it endgame (mind you, at a small %) where as inferno should a lot more of the highest lvl gear drop.

There should be many more "decent" items dropping in the game, what should matter more / determine the value of item should be how "perfect" the stats are, not just going with the higher ilvl = always better.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ugh. people getting legendaries with little to no MF at all. I'm pushing 200 and farming hell/whimsyshire and nothing. ive got close to 100 on my 2 other characters as I play through the game with them, levels in the 30s n 40s, with my main at l60. even in hell with the 200, i have yet to get any oranges. I have terrible luck with drops i guess. even the yellows i get are crap, the only time i can use any of it is for less stats to gain MF. even had some people carry me thru inferno to try and get some decent drops, smashing up every barrel i can find, nooooope.


Trust me, getting a legendary is not going to net you a giant smile on your face!

Just keep plugging away at it, my friend was complaining after about 80hrs of play time, then a set piece dropped and he was much better


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ugh. people getting legendaries with little to no MF at all. I'm pushing 200 and farming hell/whimsyshire and nothing. ive got close to 100 on my 2 other characters as I play through the game with them, levels in the 30s n 40s, with my main at l60. even in hell with the 200, i have yet to get any oranges. I have terrible luck with drops i guess. even the yellows i get are crap, the only time i can use any of it is for less stats to gain MF. even had some people carry me thru inferno to try and get some decent drops, smashing up every barrel i can find, nooooope.


Does Whimsyshire have anything extra to offer in regards to loot that the normal campaign does not?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea im getting bored of D3 already I gotta say, act1 inferno is EZ and I can't do crap in act2 even w/ 80k dps 33k health.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> monk is a difficult character to play, dual wield for sure is the best method ive learned, with the bonus to 15% dodge, it definitely helps. My main weapon does over 600 damage and my off hand does over 300 with alot of dex and crit damage increase. Once you get to inferno you will be more focused on defense then offense, so i only have 1 bonus attack besides my two mains, and then i have serenity and breath of light to heal, and mantra of healing with resist increase. Apparently resists are the way to go in inferno vs vitality. Theres no amount of vitality that will save you cus ive been hit for over 100k before.


heya, all i know is i love 1h and shield i seem to be so much stronger or safer, and have almost not died at all since changing it up a few levels back. Do i wanna try dualwielding again sure do but I noticed your comment and i found something really really wrong.

DO NOT do not dualwield unless your weapons are close in dps and attacks peed ideally. because when you do each weapon swings at its own rated speed after adjustments and when you use specials they AVERAGE your damage of your two weapons into your specials its not like WOW where your MH does all the damage and you just want a fast offhand.

in summary, ditch that crappy offhand and get a shield, or a comparable offhand to match your mainhand (sure easier said then done







.... throw a shield on your offhand and watch your damage increase trust me try it out!

gluck just hit 59, ill hit 60 tonight towards end of act 3 hell atm

So if your 2 weapons are 600 and 300 your actually gimping yourself because all your attacks hit for 600+300=900/2= 450


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Trust me, getting a legendary is not going to net you a giant smile on your face!
> Just keep plugging away at it, my friend was complaining after about 80hrs of play time, then a set piece dropped and he was much better


I know that most legendaries are worse than a good rare, I just want one for myself (it don't count if i buy in auction). i just get such crap drops... I am still wearing the stuff i bought in lower level 50's since im not getting drops at l60 that are good enough to replace it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Does Whimsyshire have anything extra to offer in regards to loot that the normal campaign does not?


not from what I can tell, its just a moderately easy place to net 20-30k+


----------



## Sainesk

anyone know if downtime keeps auction counter going? the 10 item limit currently has my chest at 3 pages full and would love to offload the good items I kept on the cheap. That or a "remove from auction and give away for free" option or something would be nice, hate it when I list an item super cheap and then an undercutting battle breaks out and then I have to wait 2 days to have that auction space again...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea im getting bored of D3 already I gotta say, act1 inferno is EZ and I can't do crap in act2 even w/ 80k dps 33k health.


yeah tell me about it, i got the "a fast butchering" achievement and thought i was doing pretty well then act2 is just like haha no, im making progress but its damn slow


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I mean I can kill stuff, just everything is a 1hit unlike a-1 where its like 2-3 hits for me most things. I have made it all the way to belial awhile ago just couldnt beat him and I haven't tried since. This game just doesn't have the appeal that D2 did for me atleast anyway


----------



## Equivalence

Servers busy or down again woot. Got a couple of hours in yesterday cause of that aswell. Not been able to play today either.


----------



## StaticFX

nice.. online status says its up... but login says down for maintenance


----------



## punceh

youll need like 900+ resistance for a monk/barb to comfortably tank act 2 with your selfheals. im not sure how it is with DH/W/WD tho ..


----------



## Spawne32

We will be performing scheduled maintenance beginning at 11:00 a.m. PDT to launch patch 1.0.2a. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude at approximately 12:00 p.m. PDT.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Servers busy or down again woot. Got a couple of hours in yesterday cause of that aswell. Not been able to play today either.


Thats funny... OCN just went down for a few minutes for me







.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea im getting bored of D3 already I gotta say, act1 inferno is EZ and I can't do crap in act2 even w/ 80k dps 33k health.


Playing DH? with 80k dps you should be fine

I play a Wiz with 48-52k dps and im farming act 4 stuff









but I'm speculating they're nerfing drops since ive been getting lvl 50 items... on act 4 inferno -___-

Edit: try using a faster weapon, 2h for DH can be misleading as it calculates higher damage based on crit already factored in, if you use a slow weapon learn how to stutter step


----------



## Equivalence

Same haha my world........ crashing around me.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I mean I can kill stuff, just everything is a 1hit unlike a-1 where its like 2-3 hits for me most things. I have made it all the way to belial awhile ago just couldnt beat him and I haven't tried since. This game just doesn't have the appeal that D2 did for me atleast anyway


what class are you?


----------



## Equivalence

Read this it's funny - a troll post on the d3 forums.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5592451390

"make d4 simpler"
1. One Class
2. Remove all stats.
3. Only one item slot for your equipped items.
4. Require an Xbox controller
5. Remove drops,
6. Require people to log in diablo 4 at a certified blizzard gaming station.
7. Remove gold, make the total games economy real money related.
8. Remove bosses
9. Reduce the plot further

It gave me a good lol, that forum is bad for trolls. I would never dare make an account there.


----------



## Tensho

Yay down again, hopefully they fix more then they break! On A2 Inferno right now as a Barb, 650 res, 8500 armor and 39k health, its a little tough at times, but managable so far.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Playing DH? with 80k dps you should be fine
> I play a Wiz with 48-52k dps and im farming act 4 stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm speculating they're nerfing drops since ive been getting lvl 50 items... on act 4 inferno -___-


EHHHH....... its hard to farm anything when everything is a 1 hitter quitter. IDK about you but you can only kite so much especially on act4 w/ stuff that just BAM comes in and pwns you.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Playing DH? with 80k dps you should be fine
> I play a Wiz with 48-52k dps and im farming act 4 stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm speculating they're nerfing drops since ive been getting lvl 50 items... on act 4 inferno -___-
> Edit: try using a faster weapon, 2h for DH can be misleading as it calculates higher damage based on crit already factored in, if you use a slow weapon learn how to stutter step


I'm at 28k on my Wizard, just been farming Act 1 though. I have two attack speed increase rings, but I've heard that those are artificial damage increases and they don't actually do anything?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Read this it's funny - a troll post on the d3 forums.
> It gave me a good lol, that forum is bad for trolls. I would never dare make an account there.


You already have an account there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea im getting bored of D3 already I gotta say, act1 inferno is EZ and I can't do crap in act2 even w/ 80k dps 33k health.


I am at 40k dps, and the same HP on my wiz and don't die too much in act 2. The stuff that comes up from the ground and the spires that spawn spiders are annoying though...


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> EHHHH....... its hard to farm anything when everything is a 1 hitter quitter. IDK about you but you can only kite so much especially on act4 w/ stuff that just BAM comes in and pwns you.


Naw I know what you mean I still die to anything with one hit but its you're playstyle/builds. I was watching my bro farm act 2 with his DH and he was stutter stepping with a 2h bow before and was able to shoot while moving really quick, I know that requires a lot of clicking back and forth but with a high crit rate it will take down mobs easily, when he upgraded to a 1kdps 1h bow he wasnt able to do it as fast but his hitrate was 2x as fast, I think his attacks per second was around 3 or so and he could take out a treasure goblin with his mf gear on but use them traps and shadow move together to dodge out of sticky situations.

We were farming inferno pony last night and he was able to survive longer than me because of that shadow move mixed in with slow traps


----------



## HardwareDecoder

PFFFT maybe I just suck idk, but it doesn't seem to matter much what I do after Act - 1 I just get pwnt. anyway the game is already boring to me so not much point in trying to figure it out. Atleast im pre-loading max payne 3 on steam right now









also I built a nice 1200+ dollar gaming computer to play D3 and wow are the graphics lame compared to anything else. no one flame me for my opinion please....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm at 28k on my Wizard, just been farming Act 1 though. I have two attack speed increase rings, but I've heard that those are artificial damage increases and they don't actually do anything?


Attack speed in D3 = Casting rate in D2 for wizards

With higher AS, you can increase the number of spells you throw out. If you are only using Hydra/Blizzard, it does not matter as much. Same as if you use channels. For spells that depend on casting rate, it can make a huge difference.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm at 28k on my Wizard, just been farming Act 1 though. I have two attack speed increase rings, but I've heard that those are artificial damage increases and they don't actually do anything?


It depends on your spells that you use. If you use say.. incinerate or hydra or even blizzard it wont matter too much but if you use your signature spells or arcane orb you will cast it significantly faster of course you have to spec for it as if you cast too "fast" you will eat up your arcane (mana) power. If you use a 2hander the ias will help a little. Check out the speeds on the weapon if you have something like 1.00 or 1.10 you need to upgrade to something like 1.40-1.50+ to have faster cast rate, but again it depends on playstyle if you want to cast really fast or slower but higher damage. IAS calculates the faster cast rate already but see if you're always running out of mana theres no use because its not continuous. So balance out high int with ias according to your skills/weapon (2h/1h)









Update: "scheduled" maintenance extended for 1 more hr.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> PFFFT maybe I just suck idk, but it doesn't seem to matter much what I do after Act - 1 I just get pwnt. anyway the game is already boring to me so not much point in trying to figure it out. Atleast im pre-loading max payne 3 on steam right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I built a nice 1200+ dollar gaming computer to play D3 and wow are the graphics lame compared to anything else. no one flame me for my opinion please....


I am not going to flame you, but I do have one question. Why would you buy a high end gaming machine to play Diablo? It is like building a new computer to play WoW. Blizzard has NEVER, EVER been known to push high end graphics. They want as many people to play the game as possible while enjoying as consistent an experience as possible. This is also why there is no multiple display support and the graphics are mediocre at best for a PC game. Like Valve, they are not know for pushing graphical innovation.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not going to flame you, but I do have one question. Why would you buy a high end gaming machine to play Diablo? It is like building a new computer to play WoW. Blizzard has NEVER, EVER been known to push high end graphics. They want as many people to play the game as possible while enjoying as consistent an experience as possible. This is also why there is no multiple display support and the graphics are mediocre at best for a PC game. Like steam, they are not know for pushing graphical innovation.


let me clarify, I did not have a nice gaming pc at all, and I wasn't going to build a piece of crap. So I guess I could have made a computer for $500 that will play this game since the graphics blow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> let me clarify, I did not have a nice gaming pc at all, and I wasn't going to build a piece of crap. So I guess I could have made a computer for $500 that will play this game since the graphics blow.


OK that makes a lot more sense than building a $1.2K computer to play Diablo 3.









PS
It is funny that you say the graphics blow. My coworker who only plays on consoles had commented that D3 looked "so pretty."


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> We will be performing scheduled maintenance beginning at 11:00 a.m. PDT to launch patch 1.0.2a. We anticipate that maintenance will conclude at approximately 12:00 p.m. PDT.


looks like they pushed it back another hour. the game says 1:00pm pdt now. damn. they do this to me every time on my lunch break.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lolz yea. I mean I'm sure I could play d3 on the machine that I run my linux file server off of. i3 nvidia gt 430 probably on max too but when I go. I go big


----------



## UZ7

Saw this from d3 forum:
Quote:


> Diablo III Patch 1.0.2a - v.1.0.2.9858
> 
> General
> Tooltips for the following class abilities have been updated to reflect changes made in patch 1.0.2 and previous hotfixes:
> Demon Hunter
> 
> Smoke Screen (Skill Rune - Lingering Fog)
> 
> Monk
> Fists of Thunder (Skill Rune - Quickening)
> Mantra of Healing (Skill Rune - Boon of Inspiration)
> 
> Wizard
> Energy Armor (Skill Rune - Force Armor)
> 
> Nigel Cutthroat has recently fallen on hard times and will now drop lower quality items when slain
> 
> Gold and quest experience rewards for replaying "Heart of Sin: Get the Soul of Azmodan" have been reduced
> 
> Gold and quest experience rewards for replaying "Heart of Sin: Go to the Keep" have been removed
> 
> Auction House
> The maximum duration for posted auctions has been reduced from 48 hours to 36 hours


Also athene got hacked lol well not hacked, he was casting and he "pasted" his password... not sure if blizzard will restore that one, for those who dont know hes the sponsored gamer who downed diablo inferno first on US severs I think, but i think its just funny/stupid lol


----------



## Saizer

It's interesting how this post was created in 2008 and the game was actually released this year xD


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> PFFFT maybe I just suck idk, but it doesn't seem to matter much what I do after Act - 1 I just get pwnt. anyway the game is already boring to me so not much point in trying to figure it out. Atleast im pre-loading max payne 3 on steam right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I built a nice 1200+ dollar gaming computer to play D3 and wow are the graphics lame compared to anything else. no one flame me for my opinion please....


I haven't played the wizard yet, does it have many controlling abilities or is it more of a damage skills class? though I see the Witch being called the worst class a lot, I really feel in control of fights with it, if my enemies aren't slowed, they're walled off, or running in fear, or turned to harmless chickens or if all those fail I play the get out of jail free card (spirit walk)









Yea, if my current rig spontaneously explodes i'd be happy with something like a SB i3 and a GTX 460 setup for under $550, pretty sure those would max it at 1080p.


----------



## kevindd992002

Does the Monk attack with his Main Hand weapon first and then the Off Hand second?

Among all his primary attacks, which do you guys consider the best?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> It's interesting how this post was created in 2008 and the game was actually released this year xD


Certain unfortunate events caused by evil people caused delays.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> It's interesting how this post was created in 2008 and the game was actually released this year xD


WoW expansions lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I haven't played the wizard yet, does it have many controlling abilities or is it more of a damage skills class? though I see the Witch being called the worst class a lot, I really feel in control of fights with it, if my enemies aren't slowed, they're walled off, or running in fear, or turned to harmless chickens or if all those fail I play the get out of jail free card (spirit walk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, if my current rig spontaneously explodes i'd be happy with something like a SB i3 and a GTX 460 setup for under $550, pretty sure those would max it at 1080p.


im a demon hunter. but im really upset all the sudden it just hit me earlier today how un-fun this game is compared to d2 (for me atleast, and I have seen quite a few posts on the forums of other people feeling this way too)

maybe im crying a river but hell is too easy and inferno is ******ed. just my two cents.


----------



## Tensho

Yeah I agree. D2 I couldnt wait to get on to baal run my booty off or do endless meph runs, this game im just struggling... Hell is too easy, and inferno is too hard. If Hell dropped set items or decent items it would be worth it or more fun, but with 250 MF on hell I find nothing, and inferno A1 with 120 MF i find hell quality items. Maybe i'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Murlocke

Right now every ranged class in the game should completely ignore everything but DPS. In act 3+ you will be one shot in Inferno regardless of how much HP/resist/gear you have (even by white mobs).

People on here focusing more on survability than DPS are in for a rude awakening. You will get one shot just like the other guy doing 70K+ more DPS than you. The damage in Inferno is way to high, you need immunity spells and dodging to survive, and even then you will be dying to a single archer arrow all the time. Most people are using immunity spells and zerging things down before they expire. Dying, then giving it another go hoping their HP doesn't reset.

I've gotten a Barbarian and DH to Act 3, and that's where it just stops being fun. I *could* go further, but it involves skipping some elite packs (which is very hard to do on some levels), and just killing bosses. Not my idea of a good game design. They will fix it, but until then i'll probably just be farming in earlier acts. Diablo content should always become easy after you get proper gear, that's what made the game enjoyable. Going from "impossible" to "easy", and Inferno (Past Act 2) will always be brutally frustrating regardless of your gear. You will be one shot regardless, you might just put in a few more deeps before you die and run back.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensho*
> 
> Yeah I agree. D2 I couldnt wait to get on to baal run my booty off or do endless meph runs, this game im just struggling... Hell is too easy, and inferno is too hard. If Hell dropped set items or decent items it would be worth it or more fun, but with 250 MF on hell I find nothing, and inferno A1 with 120 MF i find hell quality items. Maybe i'm doing it wrong.


It is due to how randomized the drops are. Some of the randomization however is just dumb IMHO. There does need to be better loot drops in Hell. Then again, the game was just released. They still have a lot of time to change it up. D2 was changed multiple times.


----------



## Tensho

And i would just like to point out how much i love "scheduled" maintenance and the blizz forums explosion of posts in that time. Some good reads lol.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I'm at 28k on my Wizard, just been farming Act 1 though. I have two attack speed increase rings, but I've heard that those are artificial damage increases and they don't actually do anything?


Yes and no... If your spamming a spell like arcane missiles than increase attack speed helps because you cast faster. If your current spec revolves around Blizzard + Venom hydra then increases attack speed is not important since you are not spamming those skills only refreshing them as needed.

It depends on the build really. With my Blizz + hydra build I go for max damage with out IAS items.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> youll need like 900+ resistance for a monk/barb to comfortably tank act 2 with your selfheals. im not sure how it is with DH/W/WD tho ..


This is a scary number considering I think @59 on Act 3 hell my best resist is around 200 and thats with mantra of healing +20, well if anyone wants to hook me up holler at me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does the Monk attack with his Main Hand weapon first and then the Off Hand second?
> Among all his primary attacks, which do you guys consider the best?


I am not sure which hand attacks first but it does not matter.... Your attacks share the damage from how i understand it so it does not matter if offhand goes first or mainhand. What does happen is one hand attacks then the other attacks and it repeats. You could never get an offhand for example (like in wow) to attack 2x before your main hand attacks again which is why you want similiar weapons or go to Shield and a 1h.

1h + shield = 1000dps + tank shield = 1000dps on attacks

dualwielding 1000dps + 500dps offhand = 750 dps







.... but you get 15 attack speed percent i believe.

PS - just fought my hardest group a buddy jumped in who was 52 barb he basically couldnt do anything but die nonstop i hope he had fun doing so but it was towards end of act 3 in the hell ramparts burning steeps looking area and was a gold mob of 3-4 one of those blob guys invul bubbles galore tons of damage like i couldnt tank more then 1-2 hits then had to run in circles till my stuff refreshed or had some spirit regen.

I will add i finally killed him after dying once, he dropped some crappy blues but i finally got to the point where my heals do so little i am considering another method for using them or replacing them. I could be wrong but I am around 20-30k health and my heals do like 4-5k i might have to rune heal and invul bubble to increase their healing the most rather then other abilities that add me in my deeds.

In reguards to mainhand attacks i will always love fists of fury (or whatever first ability is ) with rune of teleporting to your mob w cone damage in front of you

but due to harder difficulty and fact some groups range from 2-3 to 20+ mobs i have gone to and tested many others but stick with crippling wave (aoe kick) with the rune that reduces enemy damage when i attack them.

i have seen several others use the thousand fists (final ability whatever its called) but i personally just do not like it yet. what do you prefer?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tensho*
> 
> And i would just like to point out how much i love "scheduled" maintenance and the blizz forums explosion of posts in that time. Some good reads lol.


haha yeah, its funny they put "scheduled" post right when they put the servers down... usually scheduled means they tell you before hand not take it down and post it up lol and the fixes aren't even that big to make it this long


----------



## ACM

I found this while the servers are down, pretty funny I'm sure you guys will like it as well.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> looks like they pushed it back another hour. the game says 1:00pm pdt now. damn. they do this to me every time on my lunch break.


Maybe it will be up when I get home in 3.5hrs!


----------



## rprice06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im a demon hunter. but im really upset all the sudden it just hit me earlier today how un-fun this game is compared to d2 (for me atleast, and I have seen quite a few posts on the forums of other people feeling this way too)
> maybe im crying a river but hell is too easy and inferno is ******ed. just my two cents.


WHIMSYSHIRE RUNS FTW!








<3

D2 was more fun cuz i was a kid and everything made me happier, as we get older we get less excited, it scales with age i think (sadly)

D3 to me has been a blast and I love just killing time.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equivalence*
> 
> Read this it's funny - a troll post on the d3 forums.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5592451390
> "make d4 simpler"
> 1. One Class
> 2. Remove all stats.
> 3. Only one item slot for your equipped items.
> 4. Require an Xbox controller
> 5. Remove drops,
> 6. Require people to log in diablo 4 at a certified blizzard gaming station.
> 7. Remove gold, make the total games economy real money related.
> 8. Remove bosses
> 9. Reduce the plot further
> It gave me a good lol, that forum is bad for trolls. I would never dare make an account there.


i have to agree with that poster there

they simplified D3 so much that it's not remotely even the good game it used to be in D2 and D1

D3 seems to be aimed at little kids with deep wallets

D3 is just too easy and simple now, the fun of item hunting has been removed with the inclusion of AH


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> D3 is just too easy and simple now pre inferno, the fun of item hunting has been removed because using the AH is mandatory.


Fixed ^ for you







.


----------



## Zulli85

Last week I got hacked, got on the phone with Blizzard and was on hold for 1.5 hours trying to get my account rolled back. It was successfully rolled back 3-4 hours after the phone call so I was unable to play that day/night. 2 days ago the servers were down for at least 3 hours and ended up not being able to play and right now the servers are down again. Oh and I bought an authenticator to protect my account even though the hack wasn't my fault. I've spent over $110 on a game that I can barely play and when I can actually play it I've got to deal with balance issues that make no sense to me but that is another topic.

I never rant about Blizzard but I've got to vent some frustration here. Worst video game launch ever?


----------



## nycste

i finally googled what WHIMSYSHIRE was and its the cow level i keep hearing about and now i know what that damn staff of herding is all about. i only have the mushroom so far hah and some oar which doesnt seem to be related.

does the secret level scale to what level and diffuculty you play at? because the video i saw was lv 30s, and anyone here got access and play at eastern time 10+pm maybe help me gain access to see it


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Worst video game launch ever?


I had asked a few of my buddies if they could remember a worse launch, we couldn't come up with anything that stuck out as this bad... Most MMOs have a few pretty solid betas/headstarts and are relatively smooth. Maybe Gotham City Imposters for the PC was worse.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> i finally googled what WHIMSYSHIRE was and its the cow level i keep hearing about and now i know what that damn staff of herding is all about. i only have the mushroom so far hah and some oar which doesnt seem to be related.
> does the secret level scale to what level and diffuculty you play at? because the video i saw was lv 30s, and anyone here got access and play at eastern time 10+pm maybe help me gain access to see it


You have to upgrade it for each difficulty, once you have the first one crafted you pay like 200k to get the nightmare version, 500k for hell, 1mill for inferno


----------



## OC'ing Noob

LOL we finally hit page 666. Diablo rejoices.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> i finally googled what WHIMSYSHIRE was and its the cow level i keep hearing about and now i know what that damn staff of herding is all about. i only have the mushroom so far hah and some oar which doesnt seem to be related.
> does the secret level scale to what level and diffuculty you play at? because the video i saw was lv 30s, and anyone here got access and play at eastern time 10+pm maybe help me gain access to see it


It is a secret level but it isn't cows and it is available on all of the difficulties. I don't think it would scale depending on your level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I had asked a few of my buddies if they could remember a worse launch, we couldn't come up with anything that stuck out as this bad... Most MMOs have a few pretty solid betas/headstarts and are relatively smooth. Maybe Gotham City Imposters for the PC was worse.


Yeah I dunno man it's pretty bad. I love Blizzard but I have to call it like I see it, I was expecting issues here and there but this is pretty bad.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah, Blizzard only allows you to try the password about as fast as a human normally types... which is too slow for a brute force to have any hope of hacking even one account, much less however many have been hacked.


That is inaccurate, I was getting Error 37 all last night so I copied my C&P spammed my password until I got in, and I can spam that pretty damn fast, maybe not as fast as software but certainly faster then a human normally types.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> That is inaccurate, I was getting Error 37 all last night so I copied my C&P spammed my password until I got in, and I can spam that pretty damn fast, maybe not as fast as software but certainly faster then a human normally types.


I have mine macro'd to my keyboard haha. no one better steal my keyboard


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> In reguards to mainhand attacks i will always love fists of fury (*or whatever first ability is* ) with rune of teleporting to your mob w cone damage in front of you
> but due to harder difficulty and fact some groups range from 2-3 to 20+ mobs i have gone to and tested many others but stick with crippling wave (aoe kick) with the rune that reduces enemy damage when i attack them.
> i have seen several others use the thousand fists (final ability whatever its called) but i personally just do not like it yet. what do you prefer?


Fists of Thunder - im lvl 31 on normal and I love that skill too, great for those treasure things because they just cant escape.
I quite like the Lashing Tail Kick too for AOE, but sometimes use crippling wave as well. My other skills are usually breath of heaven with circle of scorn, sweeping wind (master of wind rune), cyclone strike (eye of the storm rune) and mantra of healing. For passives I use transcendence, the guardians path and seize the initiative.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Fixed ^ for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LMAO!







nice, yeah, you'r right, and it's sad but true


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Fists of Thunder - im lvl 31 on normal and I love that skill too, great for those treasure things because they just cant escape.
> I quite like the Lashing Tail Kick too for AOE, but sometimes use crippling wave as well. My other skills are usually breath of heaven with circle of scorn, sweeping wind (master of wind rune), cyclone strike (eye of the storm rune) and mantra of healing. For passives I use transcendence, the guardians path and seize the initiative.


I used fists of thunder w tp rune till lv 50 it was pretty simple not till harder levels of hell did I feel I needed wave for aoe damage debuff. J highly recommend the lashing kick I use stun rune its awesome not sure what level that is but its spammable and stuns everything. Gluck you want dex vit and attack speed!


----------



## StaticFX

Ok,, that sucks. I was playing along. Just about to kill a huge group (after 6 deaths lol) and. game freezes up. just stuck. nice patch. only played for an hour... played much longer before.

1.0.2b coming soon! lol


----------



## Tchernobyl

Any other monks' thoughts on Wave of light -> Explosive light rune? The AOE shockwave type one with knockback. Pretty handy for escaping nasty situations~


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Right now, I have about 15% and I've found 3 legendaries in Hell...In fact, I blazed through all of nightmare last night...Ended up with about 30 rares, 2 legendaries and a ton of blues...Obviously I need more but, I was waiting till 60 to really amass MF.
> It's just so disheartening, especially here, that some people choose to be so ignorant to the modern world.
> "My single player game doesn't work because the network is down"...Duh, stupid, it's not a single player game.
> I understand and accept it on the D3 forums...I get it...But, here?
> Meh, you're right ~ Think I'm just going to give up explaining it...I have 0 issues answering Q's about it considering I'm good friends with their SSA and SSSA...So, if you have legitimate questions, I can push them forward...but, I'm going to stop "fighting" the ignorance.


I think people wanted it to be a single player game WITH an OPTIONAL multiplayer element, THATS why they're complaining, they want to be able to play without having to be connected to a server whenever they're playing...

That said as i mentioned before, im not seeing a reason to really keep playing it unless i get someone to play with, Its boring to me all by myself(Yes i got a PM or two on that i know), Because it feels like an MMO, but im alone, Nowone to chat with, Nowone to talk to, and nowone to quest with, if they wanted to do what they did i simply dont get why they didnt just go full monty and make a World of Diablo or something instead of something that feels like an MMO thats yet NOT an MMO....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think people wanted it to be a single player game WITH an OPTIONAL multiplayer element, THATS why they're complaining, they want to be able to play without having to be connected to a server whenever they're playing...
> That said as i mentioned before, im not seeing a reason to really keep playing it unless i get someone to play with, Its boring to me all by myself(Yes i got a PM or two on that i know), Because it feels like an MMO, but im alone, Nowone to chat with, Nowone to talk to, and nowone to quest with, if they wanted to do what they did i simply dont get why they didnt just go full monty and make a World of Diablo or something instead of something that feels like an MMO thats yet NOT an MMO....


I'm glad they held back and didn't go MMO. I'm too antisocial to do raids lol.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Any other monks' thoughts on Wave of light -> Explosive light rune? The AOE shockwave type one with knockback. Pretty handy for escaping nasty situations~


The monk that "tanks" for me sometimes, runs the fear on heal, and blind to stay alive for big packs.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Any other monks' thoughts on Wave of light -> Explosive light rune? The AOE shockwave type one with knockback. Pretty handy for escaping nasty situations~


I used wave of light aoe knock wave nonstop till levels 50+ I was duo w hunter buddy and knocks back were a tad annoying and I have found my spirit regent much weaker to support using a 75 spirit bell when you can't auto attack nonstop at hell + mode. I def feel the lack of spirit regent hopefully some lv 60 items will be kind to.me.

PS question to anyone out there but any gear with plus stun chance means all damage I do has chance or only melee attacks? I also assume it all adds up to hopefully.


----------



## -SE7EN-

anyone wanting to take a trip to Whimsyshire Nightmare / Hell msg me SE7EN#1236 . Only 3k gold (gotta make my 850k + hours of farming ingredients back). A usual run will gain you about 30k (20k on NM) after selling the drops you don't want to vendor.

Also, Blizzard has to be trolling me or something. After trying and farming for days, i got my first legendary. It's a bow, and I'm not a Demon Hunter, so thanks.. I know i said I just want one to drop once, but cmon, at least something I can equip.


----------



## nycste

i cant seem to update my goddam game, keep getting error file appears to be corrupt nonsense i tried running as admin and normal any tips?

ps - patch is from today i was online this morning

UPDATE = deleted patch folder and restarted it it finally worked!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone wanting to take a trip to Whimsyshire Nightmare / Hell msg me SE7EN#1236 . Only 3k gold (gotta make my 850k + hours of farming ingredients back). A usual run will gain you about 30k (20k on NM) after selling the drops you don't want to vendor.
> Also, Blizzard has to be trolling me or something. After trying and farming for days, i got my first legendary. It's a bow, and I'm not a Demon Hunter, so thanks.. I know i said I just want one to drop once, but cmon, at least something I can equip.


I am a Wizard and I went through a Barb ring, Monk claws, DH bow, and WD knife so far. Don't feel too bad. I am getting trolled way harder LOL


----------



## Lune

I am kinda getting sick of the Error 37 and all the lag. Yesterday they shut down the server without any warnings and killed many HC players.

This is what they're doing.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am a Wizard and I went through a Barb ring, Monk claws, DH bow, and WD knife so far. Don't feel too bad. I am getting trolled way harder LOL


yeah, but you're getting orange drops, got to be able to turn some profit off it. mine was FINALLY getting my legendary, and not being able to use it. Hours later, still no more.


----------



## 222Panther222

I dont like they're patches they can do anything they want to the game.. Like removing xp from bosses, less good drops, less money ect.


----------



## Nethermir

i just noticed that the rares are dropping a little less often than before o.o same thing with gold.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I had asked a few of my buddies if they could remember a worse launch, we couldn't come up with anything that stuck out as this bad... Most MMOs have a few pretty solid betas/headstarts and are relatively smooth. Maybe Gotham City Imposters for the PC was worse.


Besides WOW has there been another MMO out there with 2million subs or active players? SWTOR came close and is now dieing. D3 sold 6.3 million copies so I would say there load is slightly more than any other recent MMO.

There has been down time but the server have been pretty solid, IMO, overall. I have over 100 hours played on my barb already... so sad


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> My friend is playing a barb and has done nothing but complain about the end of act II hell, as he solos. What kind of gear did you have and what was your build through mid/end of hell?


I'm lvl 59 monk and act 4 hell. The fastest I can run through acts 1-3 is when I got a barb with me. We mow through everything, I have some healing power, and can pull enemies back to me to keep them from running or can blast them away to hone in on a few if there are hundreds swarming us. Wizards are amazing too if you you got a tank with them. My point though, barbs do rather well as long as you know how to equip them.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i have to agree with that poster there
> they simplified D3 so much that it's not remotely even the good game it used to be in D2 and D1
> D3 seems to be aimed at little kids with deep wallets
> D3 is just too easy and simple now, the fun of item hunting has been removed with the inclusion of AH


I agree 100%. However, I still have over 100 hrs logged haha and plan on coninuing many more... I think Blizzard knows this. I was furious to learn though... no character customization what-so-ever... and I loved in d1 how you actually learned spells from scrolls, and d2 you could completely customize your skills by buffing them as you like them, and stat points...

Anyway, agree D3 is a freaking no brainer. I literally ran through normal and nightmare one handed with just the mouse as I have a 4 month old that refuses to let me sit him in his bouncy chair when my wife is away.

I just love how blizzard always says they are trying to make the skills balanced in their hot fixes so that players can completely customize their skill sets and not feel like you "have" to use a particular skill to be useful... BAHH HA HA... oh you mean when I have no choice in what skills I gain nor a choice in which I want to be upgraded? Anyway, I hate to knock it too much because PvP isn't up yet and it is rather fun...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Does the Monk attack with his Main Hand weapon first and then the Off Hand second?
> Among all his primary attacks, which do you guys consider the best?


100 fists with fists of fury. quick spirit regen and massive dmg if you have good dps. also is hard for monsters to disrupt or get away because its so fast. There are a few that are pretty good though. i have a 1.91 attack speed so... fists of fury is pretty sweet.


----------



## Sybr

Currently at the end of act I Hell with my lvl 52 barb.

Armor looks sooo badass











How are my stats compared to your barbs at this point? So far I haven't got any problems with defeating enemies or making progress.
I'm loving Hell difficulty: for the first time, champions are a real challenge! (First pack I encountered had jailer+desecrator+extra health )


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I used fists of thunder w tp rune till lv 50 it was pretty simple not till harder levels of hell did I feel I needed wave for aoe damage debuff. J highly recommend the lashing kick I use stun rune its awesome not sure what level that is but its spammable and stuns everything. Gluck you want dex vit and attack speed!


I did use lashing tail kick for a while, but because im only on normal, the large kickback meant things took slightly longer to die then I was happy with. I like teleporting into the middle of a group, hitting cyclone strike to suck them in close then hitting sweeping wind and just beating everything to death.

I imagine things will change as I get into harder difficulties lol


----------



## Tchernobyl

Hm, could have sworn I made a post here  must have used a swear word without realising it. Sorry mods! ^^ (unless I closed the window without posting. No idea. I need to wake up xD)

As I was saying... exploding palm -> burning essence. SO MUCH FUN. Especially when it chains like crazy


----------



## nycste

Just killed Hell mode diablo a few hours after hitting level 60! holler back @ me.

Stats with no lv 60 year except MH weapon are...

3464 armor (thats with passive)
10445 Damage without any buffs
str 137
dex 1320
int 339
vit 910

Resists to all (passive used)
180
-did not use mantra healing +20percent instead used spirit regen

1.72 attacks peed only sadly my last few levels have not been kind to my attack speed i was at my highest stock 2.02 with no buffs









ONTO INFERNO yikes!~

ps- i was bragging about how i felt using a 1h and shield was so helpful blah blah in hell mode past lv 50+ well Just for fun i did lv 60 all of act 4 within a few hours not sure how long several deaths but only from some insane 2 groups of elite type fights which i always seemed to aggro damn that Gold digger mob running away! anyways i dual welded my 2 fist weapons all of 60 all of act 4 and kicked tush. Of course this might change in Inferno and I also did not use the +15percent dodge passive which might or might not be better then the dex = armor passive idk. I also changed to hundred fists with windforce all of lv 60 act 4 and i kinda like it really kicked some butt. Massive damage and also a nice cone/distance attack hiddenly built in.

GLUCK monks! you will need it!

Just for reference my 2 weapons atm are 593dps and 495dps

Now i need better gear !


----------



## Blindsay

my barb:


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> my barb:


Dear god man, find some dye and color that! XD Clownbarb!


----------



## Methos07

I think the barb's facial expression goes well with how awful looking that armor is


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Dear god man, find some dye and color that! XD Clownbarb!


lol









more concerned with how he performs then how he looks, especially considering none of the stuff i have now, ill be keeping


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> This is a scary number considering I think @59 on Act 3 hell my best resist is around 200 and thats with mantra of healing +20, well if anyone wants to hook me up holler at me.
> I am not sure which hand attacks first but it does not matter.... Your attacks share the damage from how i understand it so it does not matter if offhand goes first or mainhand. What does happen is one hand attacks then the other attacks and it repeats. You could never get an offhand for example (like in wow) to attack 2x before your main hand attacks again which is why you want similiar weapons or go to Shield and a 1h.
> 1h + shield = 1000dps + tank shield = 1000dps on attacks
> dualwielding 1000dps + 500dps offhand = 750 dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... but you get 15 attack speed percent i believe.
> PS - just fought my hardest group a buddy jumped in who was 52 barb he basically couldnt do anything but die nonstop i hope he had fun doing so but it was towards end of act 3 in the hell ramparts burning steeps looking area and was a gold mob of 3-4 one of those blob guys invul bubbles galore tons of damage like i couldnt tank more then 1-2 hits then had to run in circles till my stuff refreshed or had some spirit regen.
> I will add i finally killed him after dying once, he dropped some crappy blues but i finally got to the point where my heals do so little i am considering another method for using them or replacing them. I could be wrong but I am around 20-30k health and my heals do like 4-5k i might have to rune heal and invul bubble to increase their healing the most rather then other abilities that add me in my deeds.
> In reguards to mainhand attacks i will always love fists of fury (or whatever first ability is ) with rune of teleporting to your mob w cone damage in front of you
> but due to harder difficulty and fact some groups range from 2-3 to 20+ mobs i have gone to and tested many others but stick with crippling wave (aoe kick) with the rune that reduces enemy damage when i attack them.
> i have seen several others use the thousand fists (final ability whatever its called) but i personally just do not like it yet. what do you prefer?


The thing is that when I DW I get higher DPS than when using 1H+shield, why do you think is that? Is it because of the 15% attack speed increase?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> 100 fists with fists of fury. quick spirit regen and massive dmg if you have good dps. also is hard for monsters to disrupt or get away because its so fast. There are a few that are pretty good though. i have a 1.91 attack speed so... fists of fury is pretty sweet.


Thanks for the replies, guys. Personally, I think 100/1000 firsts (whatever it is called) is my favorite, I don't know why but it seems very very fast and yes the enemy can't even get out of it when you start that rush of punches, lol. So is this the best? What can the other three primary attacks do that the 100/1000 fists is lacking?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more concerned with how he performs then how he looks, especially considering none of the stuff i have now, ill be keeping


Lots of the dyes are like 300 gold







.


----------



## Krazee

Finally got into ACT 4, it feels like ACT 1 was longer than ACT 2 or 3


----------



## rctrucker

O man, inferno ponies... srsbsns


----------



## DirkDaring

Late reply to the dual wielding stuff but each hand is rolled separately. So when you attack with your mainhand your stats will actually switch to your offhand. At least this was showing for demon hunters dual wielding, not sure if it's been hotfixed out with all the other things they've been fixing or was just a temp bug or just how it works. From what I remember though both hands are actually rolled separately for their respective attacks, hope I'm making sense. :S


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> Late reply to the dual wielding stuff but each hand is rolled separately. So when you attack with your mainhand your stats will actually switch to your offhand. At least this was showing for demon hunters dual wielding, not sure if it's been hotfixed out with all the other things they've been fixing or was just a temp bug or just how it works. From what I remember though both hands are actually rolled separately for their respective attacks, hope I'm making sense. :S


You mean the "plus" stats of each weapon has effect to your characeter one-at-a-time when DW'ding? The effect can't be permanent?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Finally got into ACT 4, it feels like ACT 1 was longer than ACT 2 or 3


agree, they put in a lot of work on Act 1

but Act 2 to Act 4 all those 3 stages are soooooooo short, story line wise

you can technically just run around and finish the game in a get-go


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> agree, they put in a lot of work on Act 1
> but Act 2 to Act 4 all those 3 stages are soooooooo short, story line wise
> you can technically just run around and finish the game in a get-go


They were shorter in terms of plot, yes. However, if you explore around (especially the desert) you will find a lot of content (hidden dungeons, new events, a boss that you have to kill to get to a dungeon). There are also easter eggs hidden here and there. Then again, if you run through it, it can feel REALLY short.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i just noticed that the rares are dropping a little less often than before o.o same thing with gold.


don't know about you
maybe just luck

but i only got 5% MF and i ran out of space already in my inventory to keep more yellows

they were dropping like mad on Act 4 and Act 3

and damn AH only lets you list 10 items at a time

and i'm trying to get rid of them for cheap, i set a cheap buy out and still taking up time, and space fore more looting runs


----------



## ntherblast

Apparently Blizzard isn't capable of running a bath let alone an AH. I and many others are constantly getting this message when trying to buy/sell/bid on items "Only 0 auctions are allowed at a time. Please try again later when at least one of your auctions has ended"


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> don't know about you
> maybe just luck
> but i only got 5% MF and i ran out of space already in my inventory to keep more yellows
> they were dropping like mad on Act 4 and Act 3
> and damn AH only lets you list 10 items at a time
> and i'm trying to get rid of them for cheap, i set a cheap buy out and still taking up time, and space fore more looting runs


if you get any cheap good ones for a barbarian, pls let me know







i need some decent gear with resists or good swords/shields. and i am still in act 2 and those elite packs are darn hard to kill lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Apparently Blizzard isn't capable of running a bath let alone an AH. I and many others are constantly getting this message when trying to buy/sell/bid on items "Only 0 auctions are allowed at a time. Please try again later when at least one of your auctions has ended"


That was a rather large overreaction. You know what you can do in the time being? How about playing the game. I am fairly certain that's what Blizzard intended when you purchased the game. AH is an optional service for people to legitimately sell off their wares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> if you get any cheap good ones for a barbarian, pls let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need some decent gear with resists or good swords/shields. and i am still in act 2 and those elite packs are darn hard to kill lol.


I can keep a lookout for you as well on my inferno runs.


----------



## sempai66

can anyone comment on VOIP programs (specifically, ventrilo vs teamspeak vs skype)?

i dont have experience with any, but i want to start using one with some friends.. it would be so useful since its so hard to type-chat while running away from inferno champion groups lol

p.s. first post - sorry if it's considered off topic


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sempai66*
> 
> can anyone comment on VOIP programs (specifically, ventrilo vs teamspeak vs skype)?
> i dont have experience with any, but i want to start using one with some friends.. it would be so useful since its so hard to type-chat while running away from inferno champion groups lol
> p.s. first post - sorry if it's considered off topic


Skype works fine if it's just with a few friends. You don't need a server that way.

I used skype a lot to play Demons Souls/Dark Souls, since typing while playing on a console sucks.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That was a rather large overreaction. You know what you can do in the time being? How about playing the game. I am fairly certain that's what Blizzard intended when you purchased the game. AH is an optional service for people to legitimately sell off their wares.
> I can keep a lookout for you as well on my inferno runs.


Yes I am just going to play inferno when it is gear dependant how is the AH optional? They built the game around it why do you think there are so many gear checks in inferno


----------



## sempai66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> how is the AH optional?


because technically you don't need it to beat the game?
i'm not saying it doesn't help though - i got some decent gear for really cheap.

quick tip for ranged classes trying to boost DPS: find a ring that gives increased attack speed + your special damage attribute. (dex for DH, int for WD/Wiz)
I got 2x 70dex/15%ias rings for 20k gold each in AH, and it boosted DPS significantly. Damage-wise, ias > +dmg options > +dex (or int)


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree 100%. However, I still have over 100 hrs logged haha and plan on coninuing many more... I think Blizzard knows this. I was furious to learn though... no character customization what-so-ever... and I loved in d1 how you actually learned spells from scrolls, and d2 you could completely customize your skills by buffing them as you like them, and stat points...
> Anyway, agree D3 is a freaking no brainer. I literally ran through normal and nightmare one handed with just the mouse as I have a 4 month old that refuses to let me sit him in his bouncy chair when my wife is away.
> I just love how blizzard always says they are trying to make the skills balanced in their hot fixes so that players can completely customize their skill sets and not feel like you "have" to use a particular skill to be useful... BAHH HA HA... oh you mean when I have no choice in what skills I gain nor a choice in which I want to be upgraded? Anyway, I hate to knock it too much because PvP isn't up yet and it is rather fun...


I will have to disagree... In D2 you could add stat points and build up skills, but everyone used the same ones anyways... If you wanted to build a Hammerdin, ppl did the math and calculated where you had to put your stat/skill points into. So what's the point? It's all the same in the end. Although it is hard getting used to not putting points into stats/skills I prefer it as you can vary your build almost on the fly depending on what Act/situation you're in. It doesn't make it easier, just more flexible. I hated it in D2 when you made a char and then decided part way through that you didn't like it and then you had to start all over again to re-assign stats/skills (until they released the patch that allowed you to use those tokens).

I'm sure Blizzard will still balance out a few things and add many things. Doesn't everyone remember how many times D2 was updated? Hell, there was a patch like two years ago and the game came out in the year 2000.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They were shorter in terms of plot, yes. However, if you explore around (especially the desert) you will find a lot of content (hidden dungeons, new events, a boss that you have to kill to get to a dungeon). There are also easter eggs hidden here and there. Then again, if you run through it, it can feel REALLY short.


By really short, the game has been beaten in less than 6hrs.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> By really short, the game has been beaten in less than 6hrs.


By, as he stated... doing a SPEED RUN. Designed to skip EVERYTHING ELSE in order to beat it as fast as possible.

In other words, saying it was beaten in six hours is a completely irrelevant argument.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone wanting to take a trip to Whimsyshire Nightmare / Hell msg me SE7EN#1236 . Only 3k gold (gotta make my 850k + hours of farming ingredients back). A usual run will gain you about 30k (20k on NM) after selling the drops you don't want to vendor.
> Also, Blizzard has to be trolling me or something. After trying and farming for days, i got my first legendary. It's a bow, and I'm not a Demon Hunter, so thanks.. I know i said I just want one to drop once, but cmon, at least something I can equip.


I also got my first legendary and it's a lvl 10 Monk staff and it has horrible stats. I doubt i'll even get 10k for it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Yes I am just going to play inferno when it is gear dependant how is the AH optional? They built the game around it why do you think there are so many gear checks in inferno


Because... wait for it... YOU DON"T NEED TO USE THE AH TO BEAT INFERNO. AH simply lets you buy gear to beat it quicker if you wanted to. You could just as simply decide to grind and farm Hell until your gear allows you to handle Inferno Act 1. From there you can grind and farm further until you can proceed. You CHOSE YOURSELF to use AH, because you did not want to grind for loot. You wanted QUICKER GRATIFICATION and CHOSE to spend money in the AH. They did not build the game around AH. You know what I do when AH is down? What I always do when I login to D3, play the damn game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> By really short, the game has been beaten in less than 6hrs.


Speed runs =/= Actual game play

I can beat Skyrim under 10 hours as well. Does that make it "short?" Hell no it doesn't. If you progress through the game normally and explore this world that was created for us, I promise you Act 2 and 3 do not feel short at all. Act 1 is designed to help you figure the game out, so it forces you to go at a slower pace. Act 2 is in a huge desert so you are free to roam if you want, but if you play through it normally, it is HUGE and takes forever.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> I also got my first legendary and it's a lvl 10 Monk staff and it has horrible stats. I doubt i'll even get 10k for it.


I sold a really crappy legendary shield for 5 mil. It is not about the stats or damage. It is about the status and rarity. People buy legendary stuff not because its worth a damn, but for ePeen purposes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I'm sure Blizzard will still balance out a few things and add many things. Doesn't everyone remember how many times D2 was updated? Hell, there was a patch like two years ago and the game came out in the year 2000.


Was only 1 year ago I believe







.

The only good thing about choosing skills perm is if you were into playthroughs, it gave you tons more...

As an Amazon for example, you could play through hell:

Fire bow
Cold bow
Physical bow
Lightning Jav
Poison Jav
(phsical jav I guess, not very viable though







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Was only 1 year ago I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The only good thing about choosing skills perm is if you were into playthroughs, it gave you tons more...
> As an Amazon for example, you could play through hell:
> Fire bow
> Cold bow
> Physical bow
> Lightning Jav
> Poison Jav
> (phsical jav I guess, not very viable though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Assassins:
- Trapper
- Dragon

Paladins:
- Hammerdin (Way OP PvM build)
- Avenger
- Smiter
- Zealot
- Cleric

Necromancer:
- Summoner
- Bonemancer
- Curser

List goes on so far.







Great times, truly great times.


----------



## Tchernobyl

This is what I mean by fun with exploding palm - burning essence.

Yes, that's a high level monk (not mine) vs low level mobs... but this still carries over in hell on my 53 monk


----------



## Bobotheklown

Alright, so I haven't been on this thread for about a week.

Did I miss anything?









I just got my barb to 60 last night and started inferno, and I must say, I'm getting rocked.









Even after my buddy who is on Act 4 inferno gave me some gear I'm still really struggling. Any inferno barbs here that can give me some tips? Currently rolling with this build.

I was thinking about changing out whirlwind for furious charge with the hp regain rune, but then I wouldn't even have a fury spender (other then 120 sec cd)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

best rings I have found for ranged class for adding dmg is the 15% ias 12-24 dmg rings, I found one early on and bought one for 50k from the AH. not only does it help w/ hatred regen on a DH since ur firing alot more they also add more dps based on how good ur weapon gets. so one of those rings gives me like 7-10k dps...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Alright, so I haven't been on this thread for about a week.
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my barb to 60 last night and started inferno, and I must say, I'm getting rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after my buddy who is on Act 4 inferno gave me some gear I'm still really struggling. Any inferno barbs here that can give me some tips? Currently rolling with this build.
> I was thinking about changing out whirlwind for furious charge with the hp regain rune, but then I wouldn't even have a fury spender (other then 120 sec cd)


- High resistances
- High attack speed
- VERY high life steal

That's what my friend is doing and he is in Act 2. Currently Act 2 is the wall for most people until they get better gear.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> best rings I have found for ranged class for adding dmg is the 15% ias 12-24 dmg rings, I found one early on and bought one for 50k from the AH. not only does it help w/ hatred regen on a DH since ur firing alot more they also add more dps based on how good ur weapon gets. so one of those rings gives me like 7-10k dps...


+primary stat and attack speed is better nightmare and up. Check the merchants for them.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - High resistances
> - High attack speed
> - VERY high life steal
> That's what my friend is doing and he is in Act 2. Currently Act 2 is the wall for most people until they get better gear.


I think that may be my issue. I have a ton of hp, (like 38k) but my lowest resistance is 166 I believe (with war cry on). I guess I will have to cave and just go to the AH. I've been saving my gold and just got to 1 mil, can hopefully get me started off


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Alright, so I haven't been on this thread for about a week.
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my barb to 60 last night and started inferno, and I must say, I'm getting rocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even after my buddy who is on Act 4 inferno gave me some gear I'm still really struggling. Any inferno barbs here that can give me some tips? Currently rolling with this build.
> I was thinking about changing out whirlwind for furious charge with the hp regain rune, but then I wouldn't even have a fury spender (other then 120 sec cd)


Can't see your build at work,yet I commonly don't have a rage spender, but I have only got up to Mahgda. Makes the berserker rage passive pretty good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think that may be my issue. I have a ton of hp, (like 38k) but my lowest resistance is 166 I believe (with war cry on). I guess I will have to cave and just go to the AH. I've been saving my gold and just got to 1 mil, can hopefully get me started off


Yeah, you will probably need over 50k HP since you are a "tank." Bleed out effects really help your cause too. Leap and revenge are your best friends for skills.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think that may be my issue. I have a ton of hp, (like 38k) but my lowest resistance is 166 I believe (with war cry on). I guess I will have to cave and just go to the AH. I've been saving my gold and just got to 1 mil, can hopefully get me started off


Also, I have a set of gear that has 700+ resist but I find it much easier when I mix and match and end up around 500 resist and can actually dps down champs. I am right around 30k hp with 500-650 resist, I can drop resist down to around 300 and have 60k hp, but that build feels the squishiest.

Find a good balance and pray for revenge procs.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think that may be my issue. I have a ton of hp, (like 38k) but my lowest resistance is 166 I believe (with war cry on). I guess I will have to cave and just go to the AH. I've been saving my gold and just got to 1 mil, can hopefully get me started off


yeah resistance gear is your friend







and 38k isnt a ton, i have 65k myself. Just made it to ACT II on my barb


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> By, as he stated... doing a SPEED RUN. Designed to skip EVERYTHING ELSE in order to beat it as fast as possible.
> In other words, saying it was beaten in six hours is a completely irrelevant argument.


What is irrelevant is the fact that you are reading my words as an argument, not as a statement.

Relax please, and don't get all in bunches because other people sit on this thread and flame blizzard.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yeah, you will probably need over 50k HP since you are a "tank." Bleed out effects really help your cause too. Leap and revenge are your best friends for skills.


Ahh yes, I meant to try leap out since it has the stun on impact rune now. Definitely miss leap and ground stomp stuns








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> yeah resistance gear is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 38k isnt a ton, i have 65k myself. Just made it to ACT II on my barb


Oh jeez haha. Yeah looks like I have some farming/buying to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Also, I have a set of gear that has 700+ resist but I find it much easier when I mix and match and end up around 500 resist and can actually dps down champs. I am right around 30k hp with 500-650 resist, I can drop resist down to around 300 and have 60k hp, but that build feels the squishiest.
> Find a good balance and pray for revenge procs.


Sweet thanks for the numbers. My build currently is frenzy (dmg rune), whirlwind (magma), Overpower (heal rune), Revenge (30% proc rune), war cry (resists) and wrath of berserker (100% dmg). Passives are the two armor ones and the health globe one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ahh yes, I meant to try leap out since it has the stun on impact rune now. Definitely miss leap and ground stomp stuns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez haha. Yeah looks like I have some farming/buying to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks for the numbers. My build currently is frenzy (dmg rune), whirlwind (magma), Overpower (heal rune), Revenge (30% proc rune), war cry (resists) and wrath of berserker (100% dmg). Passives are the two armor ones and the health globe one.


Revenge has always been such a great skill considering how low level it is. It was also amazing in D2. Personally I don't rely on Health Globe stats. It seems like such a crap shoot. Maybe it's just me, but I can never seem to find a health globe when I actually need one. When I don't need them, I see like 10-15 of them on the map. HP regeneration >>>> Health globe benefits. Thorns are also really really good for barbs as well.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I think that may be my issue. I have a ton of hp, (like 38k) but my lowest resistance is 166 I believe (with war cry on). I guess I will have to cave and just go to the AH. I've been saving my gold and just got to 1 mil, can hopefully get me started off


if you find a good build let me know coz i get roflstomped hard by elites lol. i can manage to kill some but there are elites that to me just seems immortal







50k hp, 15k dps (i had to go to AH to get a better wep







), 200-300 resistance with war cry on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Also, I have a set of gear that has 700+ resist but I find it much easier when I mix and match and end up around 500 resist and can actually dps down champs. I am right around 30k hp with 500-650 resist, I can drop resist down to around 300 and have 60k hp, but that build feels the squishiest.
> Find a good balance and pray for revenge procs.


im thinking this maybe the best build to go, try to mitigate damage instead of piling up a ton of hp. resist + life steal. ive yet to read a barb guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can keep a lookout for you as well on my inferno runs.


thanks, if it is an expensive item, let me pay in installments


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> if you find a good build let me know coz i get roflstomped hard by elites lol. i can manage to kill some but there are elites that to me just seems immortal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50k hp, 15k dps (i had to go to AH to get a better wep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), 200-300 resistance with war cry on.
> im thinking this maybe the best build to go, try to mitigate damage instead of piling up a ton of hp. resist + life steal. ive yet to read a barb guide.
> thanks, if it is an expensive item, let me pay in installments


One thing you will quickly learn in Inferno is, you simply can't kill them all. Some elites you just have to take detours on. Just like you would in a real battle, you have to pick your fights in Inferno. For instance, if I see Invulnerable minions or Fast enchanted crawlers, that is an instant detour for me. As far as any loot I find that you can use, don't worry about payments. It is all in good fun.


----------



## Sodalink

What are good Wizzard builds and around how much HP I should have and dps for Inferno?

I just got to inferno yesterday and I got rocked pretty bad with some bad combination elites. I got 24k hp and like 19.5k dmg without
the attribute that makes take 10% dmg, but I do 15% more. I think I got like 150 resist to all and 200 to some.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Revenge has always been such a great skill considering how low level it is. It was also amazing in D2. Personally I don't rely on Health Globe stats. It seems like such a crap shoot. Maybe it's just me, but I can never seem to find a health globe when I actually need one. When I don't need them, I see like 10-15 of them on the map. HP regeneration >>>> Health globe benefits. Thorns are also really really good for barbs as well.


The health globe passive for barbs is immensely useful. A health globe will bring me from 10% hp up to about 80%


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> What are good Wizzard builds and around how much HP I should have and dps for Inferno?
> I just got to inferno yesterday and I got rocked pretty bad with some bad combination elites. I got 24k hp and like 19.5k dmg without
> the attribute that makes take 10% dmg, but I do 15% more. I think I got like 150 resist to all and 200 to some.


Take off glass cannon right away. That is quite possibly the worst passive in the game, imo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> What are good Wizzard builds and around how much HP I should have and dps for Inferno?
> I just got to inferno yesterday and I got rocked pretty bad with some bad combination elites. I got 24k hp and like 19.5k dmg without
> the attribute that makes take 10% dmg, but I do 15% more. I think I got like 150 resist to all and 200 to some.


I got 26K HP, 15K damage, around 300+/- resistances (high 200's to mid 300's), and 12% movement speed

Skills are:

Primary - Electrocution that returns AP
Secondary - Venom Hydra
Skill 1 - Arcane Orbs with Tap the Source
Skill 2 - Blizzard with Frozen Solid
Skill 3 - Energy Armor with Force Armor (prevents you from being one shotted)
Skill 4 - Diamond Skin with Mirror

My attack speed is at 1.78 right now and I regenerate 500 HP/s.

You basically want to make sure you always stay as far away from them as possible. Blizzard + Hydra is great for kiting and IAS + Arcane Orbs is great for spamming.

You can always use a high DPS fire weapon in conjunction with Conflagration, Swords, and Magic Weapon to deal major, major DPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The health globe passive for barbs is immensely useful. A health globe will bring me from 10% hp up to about 80%


To each his own really. I don't find them dropping conveniently enough for me. I rather depend on more reliable ways of getting life back. Just my personal opinion though. Play whatever way gives you the best enjoyment.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Take off glass cannon right away. That is quite possibly the worst passive in the game, imo


Not true. It is a very good passive. Here is the thing, wizards are not suppose to be hit. You want to kite and do as much damage as possible on the go. Force Armor prevents things from one shotting you (assuming you are not about to die) and movement keeps you ahead of your enemies. You have diamond skin to fall back on in case you can't dodge a projectile.


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. this is driving me nuts. I am level 43. only in nightmare....(getting the blood in act II) - and i am getting my ass handed to me!
Im over 1300dps but it seems like i die way too often. Usually 6 or 7 times each dungeon....

whos got a good setup to share? do I need to use a shield to help? lol

thanks!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> +primary stat and attack speed is better nightmare and up. Check the merchants for them.


maybe not sure.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because... wait for it... YOU DON"T NEED TO USE THE AH TO BEAT INFERNO. AH simply lets you buy gear to beat it quicker if you wanted to. You could just as simply decide to grind and farm Hell until your gear allows you to handle Inferno Act 1. From there you can grind and farm further until you can proceed. You CHOSE YOURSELF to use AH, because you did not want to grind for loot. You wanted QUICKER GRATIFICATION and CHOSE to spend money in the AH. They did not build the game around AH. You know what I do when AH is down? What I always do when I login to D3, play the damn game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speed runs =/= Actual game play
> I can beat Skyrim under 10 hours as well. Does that make it "short?" Hell no it doesn't. If you progress through the game normally and explore this world that was created for us, I promise you Act 2 and 3 do not feel short at all. Act 1 is designed to help you figure the game out, so it forces you to go at a slower pace. Act 2 is in a huge desert so you are free to roam if you want, but if you play through it normally, it is HUGE and takes forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold a really crappy legendary shield for 5 mil. It is not about the stats or damage. It is about the status and rarity. People buy legendary stuff not because its worth a damn, but for ePeen purposes.


Yes like someone will really grind gear in hell hoping for specific gear that caters to their build/class until they are geared to enter the AH. Sorry but this just isn't realistic with all the different possibilities on drops/stats.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> +primary stat and attack speed is better nightmare and up. Check the merchants for them.


maybe not sure. I havent seen one like that either but I havent checked merchants and im taking a break from d3 thanks for the tips tho


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> To each his own really. I don't find them dropping conveniently enough for me. I rather depend on more reliable ways of getting life back. Just my personal opinion though. Play whatever way gives you the best enjoyment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not true. It is a very good passive. Here is the thing, wizards are not suppose to be hit. You want to kite and do as much damage as possible on the go. Force Armor prevents things from one shotting you (assuming you are not about to die) and movement keeps you ahead of your enemies. You have diamond skin to fall back on in case you can't dodge a projectile.


And that right there illustrates Blizz's thinking with the skills and runes. There's plenty, plenty of configuration possible, to allow you to play the way you feel works









Speaking of "looks" of characters (in response to the clown Barb earlier







)










That's my char some levels ago, but with the white dye. I still think that lookss best, overall









This screenshot is taken a few minutes ago, with red dye applied to gear. I prefer white, but... red looks pretty good too


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Take off glass cannon right away. That is quite possibly the worst passive in the game, imo


Glass cannon is excellent when used with Energy armor-Force armor. If your going to be one shot, your going to be one shot. With force armor you can give up the extra resist/armor because you are going to die in 3 hits no matter what.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> What are good Wizzard builds and around how much HP I should have and dps for Inferno?
> I just got to inferno yesterday and I got rocked pretty bad with some bad combination elites. I got 24k hp and like 19.5k dmg without
> the attribute that makes take 10% dmg, but I do 15% more. I think I got like 150 resist to all and 200 to some.


Your gear seems fine for Act 1. Act 2 is a different story.

Through Act 1 I ran :

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#blROSX!YfX!bZbYZa

I changed it up a little in act 2, opting for the cheaper cost on blizzard so that I could spam it when needed.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not true. It is a very good passive. Here is the thing, wizards are not suppose to be hit. You want to kite and do as much damage as possible on the go. Force Armor prevents things from one shotting you (assuming you are not about to die) and movement keeps you ahead of your enemies. You have diamond skin to fall back on in case you can't dodge a projectile.


Ehh I suppose it's very different from a Wizard's stand point. I could never justify using it myself, I guess if you equip Blur you can offset it and then some








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> maybe not sure. I havent seen one like that either but I havent checked merchants and im taking a break from d3 thanks for the tips tho


Yeah, it seems to me that +primary stat seems to far outweigh straight +8-10 damage and such after nightmare. But early on, rings with a mere +2-4 damage are a HUGE dps increase haha


----------



## Blindsay

was bored on lunch at work so i went into nightmare and let my follower solo belial lol. he had nooo problem


----------



## Sybr

Who else listens to the conversations between your followers? The scoundrel-templar dialogue is hilarious imo









Also, everyone loves Shen the jeweler, no?

My enchantress is only lvl52 and she has 30k life, 300+ dps. I just equip her with all rare items I find and can't equip myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Who else listens to the conversations between your followers? The scoundrel-templar dialogue is hilarious imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, everyone loves Shen the jeweler, no?
> My enchantress is only lvl52 and she has 30k life, 300+ dps. I just equip her with all rare items I find and can't equip myself.


I love their conversations. If you take one of them with you, they gossip about the other 2. There are also a lot of hidden dialogue if you take one with you and they meet their clone as part of the quest.

As far as Shen... he is such a butt hole LOL I remember when he was like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Don't pick it up Galvin! It might be cursed!" after the guy picks it up and then was like "If I knew it was cursed, I wouldn't have had him pick it up."


I was just like you lying SOB!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ehh I suppose it's very different from a Wizard's stand point. I could never justify using it myself, I guess if you equip Blur you can offset it and then some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it seems to me that +primary stat seems to far outweigh straight +8-10 damage and such after nightmare. But early on, rings with a mere +2-4 damage are a HUGE dps increase haha


Here is the thing from a Wizard's standpoint. If someone hit me, I did something wrong. It was either because I trapped myself in a corner, I did not dodge the attack before it got to me, or I let an enemy catch up/outrun me.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As far as Shen... he is such a butt hole LOL I remember when he was like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't pick it up Galvin! It might be cursed!" after the guy picks it up and then was like "If I knew it was cursed, I wouldn't have had him pick it up."
> 
> 
> I was just like you lying SOB!


More about Shen:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I keep wondering, *IS* he a god or not? And will we ever find his jewel?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ehh I suppose it's very different from a Wizard's stand point. I could never justify using it myself, I guess if you equip Blur you can offset it and then some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it seems to me that +primary stat seems to far outweigh straight +8-10 damage and such after nightmare. But early on, rings with a mere +2-4 damage are a HUGE dps increase haha


well I said 12-24 not 8-10 and I'll have to test it out my self I guess.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well I said 12-24 not 8-10 and I'll have to test it out my self I guess.


Yeah sorry, I didn't recall the numbers. Definitely something to check out though


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One thing you will quickly learn in Inferno is, you simply can't kill them all. Some elites you just have to take detours on. Just like you would in a real battle, you have to pick your fights in Inferno. For instance, if I see Invulnerable minions or Fast enchanted crawlers, that is an instant detour for me. As far as any loot I find that you can use, don't worry about payments. It is all in good fun.


cool, thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. this is driving me nuts. I am level 43. only in nightmare....(getting the blood in act II) - and i am getting my ass handed to me!
> Im over 1300dps but it seems like i die way too often. Usually 6 or 7 times each dungeon....
> whos got a good setup to share? do I need to use a shield to help? lol
> thanks!


what's your class again?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Who else listens to the conversations between your followers? The scoundrel-templar dialogue is hilarious imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, everyone loves Shen the jeweler, no?
> My enchantress is only lvl52 and she has 30k life, 300+ dps. I just equip her with all rare items I find and can't equip myself.


i like to just stand there with them and listen them talk lol. my favorite so far is when the scoundrel said that he will read the templar's mind and said something like "if not for our stupid codes i would makea woman out of you" or something like that, scoundrel referring to the enchantress.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> cool, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your class again?
> i like to just stand there with them and listen them talk lol. my favorite so far is when the scoundrel said that he will read the templar's mind and said something like "if not for our stupid codes i would makea woman out of you" or something like that, scoundrel referring to the enchantress.


Scoundrel is hilarious. That one was a good one. Another good one was:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Templar: My amulet has gone missing again!
Scoundrel: It wasn't me
Templar: You stole it last time!
Scoundrel: Borrowed
Templar: I am going to lock my satchel from now on!
Scoundrel: Ha! Good idea!



Another hilarious one was


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Scoundrel: If I die, I want you to have both of my rings.
You: Didn't I give those to you?
Scoundrel: (Quiet voice) You don't have to thank me.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You mean the "plus" stats of each weapon has effect to your characeter one-at-a-time when DW'ding? The effect can't be permanent?


No the stats stick the weapon dmg is what changes per hit.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> No the stats stick the weapon dmg is what changes per hit.


I thought it was just attack speed that changes


----------



## -SE7EN-

anyone coming across a high dps 1hander for l60 that wants to sell it for something reasonable, lemme know. it doesn't have to be a great one, mines low 400s with light magic stuff, but i got lots of INT gear, so I'd rather have a higher base dps than my lower base with more boosts... also, I have some lower rank stuff i come across all the time, I don't mind selling it for real cheap, rather give a player a deal to help them then give it to the a-hole cheap merchants. ( SE7EN#1236 )


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone coming across a high dps 1hander for l60 that wants to sell it for something reasonable, lemme know. it doesn't have to be a great one, mines low 400s with light magic stuff, but i got lots of INT gear, so I'd rather have a higher base dps than my lower base with more boosts... also, I have some lower rank stuff i come across all the time, I don't mind selling it for real cheap, rather give a player a deal to help them then give it to the a-hole cheap merchants. ( SE7EN#1236 )


I have a couple of them that are in the 500-700 range that I could sell you. Hit me up in game skillfactory#1617


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone coming across a high dps 1hander for l60 that wants to sell it for something reasonable, lemme know. it doesn't have to be a great one, mines low 400s with light magic stuff, but i got lots of INT gear, so I'd rather have a higher base dps than my lower base with more boosts... also, I have some lower rank stuff i come across all the time, I don't mind selling it for real cheap, rather give a player a deal to help them then give it to the a-hole cheap merchants. ( SE7EN#1236 )


I will keep an eye out for them. I've found a few, but I typically sell them in the AH.


----------



## rdfloyd

Just found my first legendary. It isn't too bad, so I am trying to judge whether or not to keep it. Specs are:

Belt- Goldwrap
Base Armor- 112
Attack Speed- +8%
Armor Bonus- 43
Gold Find- 11%
Magic Find- 10%
Pickup Radius- 4 yards.

Sell value is 634 coins. Comparable specs are listed from 75k to 2.5mil. Any suggestions as to what price would be good for a somewhat quick sale? I'm ok to sit on it for a while (gold find helps).


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Just found my first legendary. It isn't too bad, so I am trying to judge whether or not to keep it. Specs are:
> Belt- Goldwrap
> Base Armor- 112
> Attack Speed- +8%
> Armor Bonus- 43
> Gold Find- 11%
> Magic Find- 10%
> Pickup Radius- 4 yards.
> Sell value is 634 coins. Comparable specs are listed from 75k to 2.5mil. Any suggestions as to what price would be good for a somewhat quick sale? I'm ok to sit on it for a while (gold find helps).


Attack speed on a belt? Is it one of the bugged stat belts?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Attack speed on a belt? Is it one of the bugged stat belts?


Depends how its stated.

Increases Attack Speed by x only seems to work on weapons.

Attack Speed Increased by x works from any item.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Just found my first legendary. It isn't too bad, so I am trying to judge whether or not to keep it. Specs are:
> Belt- Goldwrap
> Base Armor- 112
> Attack Speed- +8%
> Armor Bonus- 43
> Gold Find- 11%
> Magic Find- 10%
> Pickup Radius- 4 yards.
> Sell value is 634 coins. Comparable specs are listed from 75k to 2.5mil. Any suggestions as to what price would be good for a somewhat quick sale? I'm ok to sit on it for a while (gold find helps).


I see similar ones on the AH (minus the atk speed) for 35K, i'd put it up for that much or just salvage it. Under Lv 60 Legendaries are a pita to sell, under 50 is worse...


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I see similar ones on the AH (minus the atk speed) for 35K, i'd put it up for that much or just salvage it. Under Lv 60 Legendaries are a pita to sell, under 50 is worse...


ive sold a couple of Legendary items under 60 for 100 ta 200k it's not too bad just gotta price things right.

I'm currently trying to get the Staff of Hearding plans from Izual ive killed him over 15 times and they still havent dropped


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> ive sold a couple of Legendary items under 60 for 100 ta 200k it's not too bad just gotta price things right.
> I'm currently trying to get the Staff of Hearding plans from Izual ive killed him over 15 times and they still havent dropped


The potion guy in Bastion's keep sold me the Staff of Herding plans for 1 gold. lol


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Attack speed on a belt? Is it one of the bugged stat belts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Depends how its stated.
> Increases Attack Speed by x only seems to work on weapons.
> Attack Speed Increased by x works from any item.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I see similar ones on the AH (minus the atk speed) for 35K, i'd put it up for that much or just salvage it. Under Lv 60 Legendaries are a pita to sell, under 50 is worse...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> ive sold a couple of Legendary items under 60 for 100 ta 200k it's not too bad just gotta price things right.
> I'm currently trying to get the Staff of Hearding plans from Izual ive killed him over 15 times and they still havent dropped


Appreciate the responses. I'll start at 50k, then work my way down. +REP.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> The potion guy in Bastion's keep sold me the Staff of Herding plans for 1 gold. lol


That's the nightmare version. You still need the basic version first, and izual drops that. Can be quite stingy too


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> That's the nightmare version. You still need the basic version first, and izual drops that. Can be quite stingy too


yup you have to get the drop from him to start the staff, but you can buy the other plans to upgrade it.

on try number 25 still no drop


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yup you have to get the drop from him to start the staff, but you can buy the other plans to upgrade it.
> on try number 25 still no drop


Might be anecdotal but all my buddies who got the recipe fast was wearing their MF sets.

Personally got it on my 4/5th try and I was running 180% mf.


----------



## MKBOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> yup you have to get the drop from him to start the staff, but you can buy the other plans to upgrade it.
> on try number 25 still no drop


WOW guess i got lucky with him on the first drop !!


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKBOT*
> 
> WOW guess i got lucky with him on the first drop !!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Might be anecdotal but all my buddies who got the recipe fast was wearing their MF sets.
> Personally got it on my 4/5th try and I was running 180% mf.


lucky lol

i got all the pieces without any issues.

sadly i dont have any MF gear 180% GF gear though.

*** FINALLY***
try #30 FTW


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Appreciate the responses. I'll start at 50k, then work my way down. +REP.


If it is "Attack Speed Increased by x" I'd bet you can get over 100k for it. Attack speed is crazy good as your gear progresses.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> If it is "Attack Speed Increased by x" I'd bet you can get over 100k for it. Attack speed is crazy good as your gear progresses.


Right now, I am hanging onto it. Getting 300 coin drops with this thing on Nightmare Act 1. Will probably sell when I get my next belt (in a couple of levels).


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I just got Izuals plans first try lol... Can't get that guy in the oasis to spawn though :l


----------



## Rabbs

When selling stuff do the 99 rule.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I thought it was just attack speed that changes


neg changes the atk dmg speed stays the same afaik


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> When selling stuff do the 99 rule.


Elaborate?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

probably means 99.999 instead of 100,000


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> probably means 99.999 instead of 100,000


Any particular reason?


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Any particular reason?


Human nature to think 99,999 is a much better deal than 100,000. People naturally only look at the numbers in the thousands and up places, because the hundreds are irrelevant.

Same thing you do in real life. You don't rent out a place for $1000/mo. You rent it out at $975 or so. It's all a mind game, and it works brilliantly.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

How come all the public games are always 4 or so quests behind then what you're on?


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> How come all the public games are always 4 or so quests behind then what you're on?


AFAIK, The public games have a level requirement and will only show available games in which you meet that requirement.

You could solo diablo at level 55, but to play a public, you need to be at least 58 to do so.


----------



## calavera

Can anyone explain the critical hit dmg vs dex for DH? I mean my dps goes up more when I'm wearing something with 20% crit dmg vs. 100 dex. I don't get it. The higher the dex, the more dps you do but when I wear increase crit dmg, dsp goes up even more. I'm guessing this means crit dmg is averaged into the dps as well. But shouldn't crit dmg NOT be accounted into the dps since it's not a guaranteed dmg to begin with?

Hope that wasn't confusing. lol


----------



## TurboTurtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Can anyone explain the critical hit dmg vs dex for DH? I mean my dps goes up more when I'm wearing something with 20% crit dmg vs. 100 dex. I don't get it. The higher the dex, the more dps you do but when I wear increase crit dmg, dsp goes up even more. I'm guessing this means crit dmg is averaged into the dps as well. But shouldn't crit dmg NOT be accounted into the dps since it's not a guaranteed dmg to begin with?
> Hope that wasn't confusing. lol


Given a certain crit chance rating, the calculations that determine your character sheet's DPS rating can accurately account for critical hits. Thus, if the damage from those critical hits is increased they can account for the overall damage increase given the two.

Blizzard made the combat system algorithms, so they know what they're doing in their DPS calculations.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Can anyone explain the critical hit dmg vs dex for DH? I mean my dps goes up more when I'm wearing something with 20% crit dmg vs. 100 dex. I don't get it. The higher the dex, the more dps you do but when I wear increase crit dmg, dsp goes up even more. I'm guessing this means crit dmg is averaged into the dps as well. But shouldn't crit dmg NOT be accounted into the dps since it's not a guaranteed dmg to begin with?
> Hope that wasn't confusing. lol


I don't believe the games automatic DPS calculator is accurate. I noticed the something odd on my barbarian. For example, 7500DPS with 39% crit rating for 220% damage, and I was killing mobs WAY faster than 10k DPS with 19% crit rating for 130% damage. Not only was I seeing larger hits with the lower DPS, but also seeing those larger hits way more frequently. 7500 DPS with near 40% crit for 200%+ damage is pretty decent for a barb or monk. Its enough to completely wreck hell mode, and probably good enough damage for the first 2 acts of Inferno. But damage never is the problem in Inferno, its surviving. DPS also doesn't factor in skill selection/usage. For example, if I drop a group of mobs with one swing with 7500 DPS because I landed a crit, when a crit with the 10k DPS would have taken me 2 swings to drop the same enemy with the same skill. I'm also looking at general killing speed, how fast are the enemies dying? The enemy that dies 1hko doesn't have a chance to pose much of a threat or bog you down in large fights where you get swarmed.

Once you get over about 1000 in a main stat you are better off focusing on crit %, crit damage and attack speed gear over main stat. Unless you happen to find godly gear that gives you the best of both worlds. And that is exactly what the people with massive DPS ratings did.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Found this online


----------



## funkyslayer

just found my first legendary in act 3 normal fields of slaughter. worth selling or just use it on other char? what thinki could get for it at ah?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> just found my first legendary in act 3 normal fields of slaughter. worth selling or just use it on other char? what thinki could get for it at ah?


What's worth selling to you? For me, it would have to be at least 50k for rare and 10mil for legendaries. It's also hard to sell legendaries under level 50 as well.


----------



## -SE7EN-

question about elemental damage, and I have googled and searched for it.. all I see is a bunch of theorycrafting. Can anyone point me to an official word on how elemental effects the game. Is there actual effects (like slow, or Damage over Time) when you do it, or is it only a gamble on hoping what you fight doesnt have resistance to it? If so, why not just stay with physical?

also, the people who have these higher DPS 1handers, gimme an estimate as to how much its gonna cost to purchase one so I can make sure I put it back instead of constantly spending it


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree 100%. However, I still have over 100 hrs logged haha and plan on coninuing many more... I think Blizzard knows this. I was furious to learn though... no character customization what-so-ever... and I loved in d1 how you actually learned spells from scrolls, and d2 you could completely customize your skills by buffing them as you like them, and stat points...
> Anyway, agree D3 is a freaking no brainer. I literally ran through normal and nightmare one handed with just the mouse as I have a 4 month old that refuses to let me sit him in his bouncy chair when my wife is away.
> I just love how blizzard always says they are trying to make the skills balanced in their hot fixes so that players can completely customize their skill sets and not feel like you "have" to use a particular skill to be useful... BAHH HA HA... oh you mean when I have no choice in what skills I gain nor a choice in which I want to be upgraded? Anyway, I hate to knock it too much because PvP isn't up yet and it is rather fun...


LMAO! same here, my 10 mth old wont sleep by himself, and will fuss around unless it's in my shoulders until he passes out

so i always play 1 handed as well

in D2 that was impossible, i don't recall my left hand ever leaving the keyboard on D2

in D3 you can just waltz through most of the game single handely including the boss fights, actually as people have commented before already, boss fight in D3 are weaker than the Elite / Champion fights.

I've never died fighting any of the bosses, yet i've died a few times under a platoon of Elites/Champions mobs


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What's worth selling to you? For me, it would have to be at least 50k for rare and 10mil for legendaries. It's also hard to sell legendaries under level 50 as well.


oki will prob try to sell it or give it to my barbarian.

Btw when do you start finding jewelcrafting pages? havent found any yet and im lvl 30. and i killing everything and thrashing stuff to see if i find anything but nothing yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> oki will prob try to sell it or give it to my barbarian.
> Btw when do you start finding jewelcrafting pages? havent found any yet and im lvl 30. and i killing everything and thrashing stuff to see if i find anything but nothing yet.


They start dropping in act 1 nightmare.


----------



## Lune

Video of me killing The Butcher on Inferno Difficulty, Hardcore Mode









Thought the fire was awesome! Could not go anywhere haha


----------



## HarrisLam

i came back to this thread, read about 20 pages and then skipped the latest 15 pages so if I missed anything please dont be harsh on me

but I should be fine since the discussion i want to comment on has ended, kind of









want to go back to that "inferno is stupidly hard" vs "it's a challenge for hardcore players, nothing more" argument

first I want to say that im neutral on this, as I hardly think i'll ever be in inferno myself, not before fall comes anyway (as a DH who just beat nightmare belial after like.....10 tries?)

while I *want* to side with the _"it's merely a challenge for hardcore players, not a continuation of the farm fest. If inferno is too hard, stay in hell"_ argument, I can't, because the best gear comes out of inferno.

i read through all pages of this thread created ever since game launch (except the last 15 pages), i read everything. My character is not there yet, but at least I know what I'm talking about to some degree

remember all the people saying that act 1 inferno keeps dropping lv 50-55 gear? that's the kind of problem i'm talking about. *If the game is indeed in the direction of having hell being the endgame and inferno as a bonus challenge, one condition HAS TO BE MET : the quality of gear drop in at least act 4 of hell has to match every single act in inferno*

but that condition is not true.

Don't get me wrong, if you're lv60 at act 4 in hell, if you farm patiently enough, you're bound to get something decent, items that rolled the dice the correct way if you know what I mean, at least enough to carry you to inferno, but no one will argue that inferno has better loot, or at least a better chance in getting good loot, yes?

I really want to believe in the argument, but if loot is indeed superior in inferno, what proof can you give others to convince them that inferno isn't a continuation of the farm fest? People just go where the good loot goes, now all they see is that no matter good their gears are they still get 1-shot, 2-shot, of course they are unhappy.

If hell doesn't have the best item drops, the equal drops as in inferno, it cannot be the endgame, or at least you cannot expect regular players to treat it as so. Just the way I look at it.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i came back to this thread, read about 20 pages and then skipped the latest 15 pages so if I missed anything please dont be harsh on me
> but I should be fine since the discussion i want to comment on has ended, kind of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to go back to that "inferno is stupidly hard" vs "it's a challenge for hardcore players, nothing more" argument
> first I want to say that im neutral on this, as I hardly think i'll ever be in inferno myself, not before fall comes anyway (as a DH who just beat nightmare belial after like.....10 tries?)
> while I *want* to side with the _"it's merely a challenge for hardcore players, not a continuation of the farm fest. If inferno is too hard, stay in hell"_ argument, I can't, because the best gear comes out of inferno.
> i read through all pages of this thread created ever since game launch (except the last 15 pages), i read everything. My character is not there yet, but at least I know what I'm talking about to some degree
> remember all the people saying that act 1 inferno keeps dropping lv 50-55 gear? that's the kind of problem i'm talking about. *If the game is indeed in the direction of having hell being the endgame and inferno as a bonus challenge, one condition HAS TO BE MET : the quality of gear drop in at least act 4 of hell has to match every single act in inferno*
> but that condition is not true.
> Don't get me wrong, if you're lv60 at act 4 in hell, if you farm patiently enough, you're bound to get something decent, items that rolled the dice the correct way if you know what I mean, at least enough to carry you to inferno, but no one will argue that inferno has better loot, or at least a better chance in getting good loot, yes?
> I really want to believe in the argument, but if loot is indeed superior in inferno, what proof can you give others to convince them that inferno isn't a continuation of the farm fest? People just go where the good loot goes, now all they see is that no matter good their gears are they still get 1-shot, 2-shot, of course they are unhappy.
> If hell doesn't have the best item drops, the equal drops as in inferno, it cannot be the endgame, or at least you cannot expect regular players to treat it as so. Just the way I look at it.


I have by no means farmed act 4 hell mode but i have done it around 2-4 times fully now, and how many items have i gotten as an upgrade ?> 0 , have i gotten a few items worth selling for 5-50k yes this is true and hopefully ill have enough to find a decent item on the AH or something. Just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## -SE7EN-

if 'Julian' is in here... I declined your invitations cause I was already in a game, and it would not lemme msg you as you are not on my list. You can add me if you would like, as it may be hard to catch me a moment i am online but not playing.. I'm leveling/farming with 3 characters.


----------



## Crazy9000

I agree somewhat that inferno's items shouldn't be so much better then hell. I think there should be a few rare mods that only happen in inferno, and maybe d3's tyreals might, but other then that most stuff should drop in hell. I think inferno players should have the rare potential for a reward, but it shouldn't be needed by any means.

Does anyone who how hard the secret level is, in normal compared to act 2 nightmare? I've got all the mats to make the staff, just need the 50k now. Hopefully someone buys my crap on the AH while I'm at work xD.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> remember all the people saying that act 1 inferno keeps dropping lv 50-55 gear? that's the kind of problem i'm talking about. *If the game is indeed in the direction of having hell being the endgame and inferno as a bonus challenge, one condition HAS TO BE MET : the quality of gear drop in at least act 4 of hell has to match every single act in inferno*
> but that condition is not true.
> Don't get me wrong, if you're lv60 at act 4 in hell, if you farm patiently enough, you're bound to get something decent, items that rolled the dice the correct way if you know what I mean, at least enough to carry you to inferno, but no one will argue that inferno has better loot, or at least a better chance in getting good loot, yes?
> I really want to believe in the argument, but if loot is indeed superior in inferno, what proof can you give others to convince them that inferno isn't a continuation of the farm fest? People just go where the good loot goes, now all they see is that no matter good their gears are they still get 1-shot, 2-shot, of course they are unhappy.
> If hell doesn't have the best item drops, the equal drops as in inferno, it cannot be the endgame, or at least you cannot expect regular players to treat it as so. Just the way I look at it.


Inferno is endgame imo, _hell is not_. I disagree with inferno act 1 dropping a bunch of low level gear. Maybe if they are farming the wretched mothers or are really really really unlucky... I farmed the imprisoned angel - the cursed hold (leaving out the butcher since my gear was very lame when I started doing this) to make my first million and got a bunch of level 60 items (mainly blues and yellows, but I did get my first legendary doing this too, a lv 59 1 handed sword).

If Hell dropped the same loot as Inferno, Inferno players would become as rare as hardcore players - why would I bother making it harder for myself when there is no additional reward? (unless you consider showing off that you can do the challenge a reward). I personally don't find Inferno insanely hard (apart from the stupid invulnerable minions trait), however I have no experience with the melee classes in it, so if it is mainly the melee classes complaining it's too hard (since they get hit easier), then maybe their classes need a buff instead of the whole difficulty getting a nerf.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does anyone who how hard the secret level is, in normal compared to act 2 nightmare? I've got all the mats to make the staff, just need the 50k now. Hopefully someone buys my crap on the AH while I'm at work xD.


To me, it seems as the first 2 are on par with act 1 of the level after it... if you do ok in NM act 1, you should be ok with the Normal level Whimsyshire. Hells doesn't scale up as difficult as the 1st pair, it seems to be on par with mid act 4 hell - it's definitely not inferno hard. also, if you were wanting a preview before dropping cash, I don't have a problem making a portal for you to check it out.. just gotta find me when I'm not busy.


----------



## Sybr

Whimsyshire is such an expensive and time-consuming trip









Normal difficulty:
- Black Mushroom: got it on first playthrough in normal difficulty
- Leoric's Shinbone: same as above
- Liquid Rainbow: Made 40+ attempts to find the merchant, he only spawned 2 times (there was no mystical chest the first time)
- Gibbering Gemstone: Cave of Frost only spawned 2 out of 9 attempts (I heard it had a 50/50 spawn chance?), luckily I found Chilltara on the second lvl2 visit
- Wirt's Bell: 100k
- Plan: 5 Izual runs, after a while you know the possible dungeon layouts








- Crafting: 50k

Total: +2h spent searching and 150k gold

Nightmare difficulty:
- plans: 1 gold
- Crafting: 200k 

Seriously, how many (pony) trips to NM Whimsyshire does it take to regain my 350k investment?


----------



## rdfloyd

^This.

Saving up for the plans, but is it worth the investment?


----------



## MaximusV

While I am really enjoying the game - just started inferno, I really don't like the direction they have took it in. It is pay to win of sorts. Also item farming was alot more fun in diablo 2, since the stats are silly random. Also most items that drop are 5-10 levels below you.

It seems like the built it around the auction house, there is a thread over on the forums where people have noticed that if you give your item to another character and get him to identify you will get better stats for your other, it seems like they make the stats against your class so you have to go to the ah.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Whimsyshire is such an expensive and time-consuming trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal difficulty:
> - Black Mushroom: got it on first playthrough in normal difficulty
> - Leoric's Shinbone: same as above
> - Liquid Rainbow: Made 40+ attempts to find the merchant, he only spawned 2 times (there was no mystical chest the first time)
> - Gibbering Gemstone: Cave of Frost only spawned 2 out of 9 attempts (I heard it had a 50/50 spawn chance?), luckily I found Chilltara on the second lvl2 visit
> - Wirt's Bell: 100k
> - Plan: 5 Izual runs, after a while you know the possible dungeon layouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Crafting: 50k
> Total: +2h spent searching and 150k gold
> Nightmare difficulty:
> - plans: 1 gold
> - Crafting: 200k
> Seriously, how many (pony) trips to NM Whimsyshire does it take to regain my 350k investment?


a normal Nightmare run for me nets 20k+ after selling to merch. i have terrible luck with drops though, so you might make more. less than 20 should gain it back. go on and grab the hellish staff, and youre at 30k+ a run, plus equip you MIGHT use, even got an orange from there.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> ^This.
> Saving up for the plans, but is it worth the investment?


For Inferno yes otherwise no. Most drops from inferno ponyland give better gear than act 3/4 inferno. Theres really no point of doing it pre inferno if you are trying to farm cause most demand/profitable items are level 60 items


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> For Inferno yes otherwise no. Most drops from inferno ponyland give better gear than act 3/4 inferno. Theres really no point of doing it pre inferno if you are trying to farm cause most demand/profitable items are level 60 items


Do I have to buy each staff in order (Buy plans for Nightmare, then I can buy plans for Hell, etc)? I'm guessing you don't have to have the previous difficulties staff to get the current difficulties?


----------



## Sybr

Materials for staff of herding:
Normal: Black Mushroom, Leoric's Shinbone, Wirt's Bell, Liquid Rainbow, Gibbering Gemstone and plans
Nightmare: Plans and Normal Staff of Herding
Hell: Plans and Nightmarish Staff of Herding
Inferno: Plans and Hellish Staff of Herding

So, you need to craft every version to get the final one


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Materials for staff of herding:
> Normal: Black Mushroom, Leoric's Shinbone, Wirt's Bell, Liquid Rainbow, Gibbering Gemstone and plans
> Nightmare: Plans and Normal Staff of Herding
> Hell: Plans and Nightmarish Staff of Herding
> Inferno: Plans and Hellish Staff of Herding
> So, you need to craft every version to get the final one


So I have to buy it anyways. Ok. The plans from Nightmare - Inferno are all bought for 1 gold, correct? No farming needed?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Video of me killing The Butcher on Inferno Difficulty, Hardcore Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought the fire was awesome! Could not go anywhere haha


Hardcore? Nice. What is your HP, armor, and resists?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> So I have to buy it anyways. Ok. The plans from Nightmare - Inferno are all bought for 1 gold, correct? No farming needed?


Yeah its crafting it that will cost 1mil.

I think I made mine like 3-4 days after release and it cost me about 1.5-1.8m to craft everything I think.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haven't played in a few days gotta say i don't miss it pretty sure that's a bad sign


----------



## meckert15834

im on act 2 in hell and im getting my A$$ kicked.

if i go back to nightmare will i need to start at act 1 in hell or just the last checkpoint i was at?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> im on act 2 in hell and im getting my A$$ kicked.
> if i go back to nightmare will i need to start at act 1 in hell or just the last checkpoint i was at?


You can go back to the quest you're on that you set it at. As for checkpoints they will reset.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haven't played in a few days gotta say i don't miss it pretty sure that's a bad sign


Thats fine, you want to play a game that you enjoy playing and I don't enjoy myself as much as I did compared to my D2 days lol but my bros and friends play it so theres some enjoyment there


----------



## meckert15834

^ thanks.

its a fun game ( i think ) just gotta rerun nightmare with hopes of getting some good drops


----------



## -SE7EN-

who has the path to diablo on inferno ready? If you wouldn't mind giving me a ride just to pick up the herdingstaff plans..


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> who has the path to diablo on inferno ready? If you wouldn't mind giving me a ride just to pick up the herdingstaff plans..


Message me in game Ramen#1316


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> *If Hell dropped the same loot as Inferno, Inferno players would become as rare as hardcore players - why would I bother making it harder for myself when there is no additional reward*? (unless you consider showing off that you can do the challenge a reward). I personally don't find Inferno insanely hard (apart from the stupid invulnerable minions trait), however I have no experience with the melee classes in it, so if it is mainly the melee classes complaining it's too hard (since they get hit easier), then maybe their classes need a buff instead of the whole difficulty getting a nerf.


Because inferno serves only as a true challenge for the best of the best players who requested a challenging mode in D3. (according to that 1 argument)

I carefully listed my logic based on the discussion happened roughly 20 pages before, you could go back and check. In short, people's been complaining that inferno is way too hard, and its not just the challenging kind of hard, its hard in a stupid way because theres no way you can dodge some of those elite packs with the awful combinations of their abilities and so on. All the dodging and unavoidable deaths makes it stupid in inferno. And then another group of people was claiming that inferno should not serve as the final part of the farm fest (the endgame), so if it's too hard one should stay out of it and continue to farm in Hell.

I'm kind of with you on the reward idea, but to interact with the argument i would put it as "if there is extra reward in inferno, who would stay in Hell even if they can't do inferno?"

Food for thought


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Because inferno serves only as a true challenge for the best of the best players who requested a challenging mode in D3. (according to that 1 argument)
> I carefully listed my logic based on the discussion happened roughly 20 pages before, you could go back and check. In short, people's been complaining that inferno is way too hard, and its not just the challenging kind of hard, its hard in a stupid way because theres no way you can dodge some of those elite packs with the awful combinations of their abilities and so on. All the dodging makes it stupid in inferno. And then another group of people was claiming that inferno should not serve as the final part of the farm fest (the endgame), so if it's too hard one should stay out of it and continue to farm in Hell.
> I'm kind of with you on the reward idea, but to interaction with the argument i would put it as "if there is extra reward in inferno, who would stay in Hell even if they can't do inferno?"
> Food for thought


I personally do not consider Hell end game, so let's through that argument out between us.







Here is the way I personally brain it. Hell is your normal bachelors degree. People go to college and graduate, then spend the rest of their lives derping around in their occupational ponds. Other people, seeking additional more highly specialized and value educational experience go to graduate school and get a phd and then derp around in their respective occupational ponds. Eventually the people who grind or gold farm in Hell will be able to find/buy gear that allows them to rise up to Inferno.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Anyone have a guest pass I can use? Much thanks if so!


----------



## brute maniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hardcore? Nice. What is your HP, armor, and resists?


he mentions it in the comments

9k dps
8.2k armor
46k hp
420 physical resist, rest at 450
dmg reduction 76%
1100 str
1300 vit


----------



## ntherblast

Type the command /who
in general chat


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally do not consider Hell end game, so let's through that argument out between us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the way I personally brain it. Hell is your normal bachelors degree. People go to college and graduate, then spend the rest of their lives derping around in their occupational ponds. Other people, seeking additional more highly specialized and value educational experience go to graduate school and get a phd and then derp around in their respective occupational ponds. Eventually the people who grind or gold farm in Hell will be able to find/buy gear that allows them to rise up to Inferno.


somewhat.

The major difference, however, is that keep trying and dying in inferno puts no noticeable penalty on the player, that's why everybody has been trying even though they think it's stupid, they have to because the best loot is there, wheras in real life, life situations will give MASSIVE penalty to people who keep pursuing higher education but keep failing.

It's free to try in diablo, in real life the situation is.....cleaner.

But yes, as I've said in my first reply to this discussion, the condition hasn't been met for "hell is endgame" to be true. If inferno really is intended to be a mere challenge, I would hope blizzard to change the loot structure as soon as possible. At this moment, inferno is just a continuation of the difficulty ladder without the help of extra stats and skills.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> But yes, as I've said in my first reply to this discussion, the condition hasn't been met for "hell is endgame" to be true. If inferno really is intended to be a mere challenge, I would hope blizzard to change the loot structure as soon as possible. At this moment, inferno is just a continuation of the difficulty ladder without the help of extra stats and skills.


Inferno scales 4-5x the original difficulty of end-game hell so, that's actually an unfair statement.

Right now, my DH stands at about 35k dps, 30khp and decent resists...There are elite packs that I don't even bother with because they're actually impossible for me to beat.

Diablo 2 was the same way until you hit 99 and found a new way to change your 1 trick pony...For Sorc's it was Hydra...For Barbs it was battlecry...So on and so forth.

Here, in D3...Your 1 trick pony is about to get beaten, hard.

I think of inferno as endgame...And as someone thoroughly bashing their head against act 2, one I greatly enjoy...

It is a challenge...and end-game...


----------



## UZ7

Inferno is challenging but all these places you can farm bliz just nerfs them left and right, come on you need to be level 60 to enter inferno but they steadily lowered quality of drops. I've been getting lvl 50 items in act 3 and act 4 of inferno. They purposely made it so you have to have NV to get better mf, you need to kill champs to get NV then 5 stack + mf gear and you have a chance to get "good/decent" drops. Hell even the champs are harder than the bosses, my new hated monster skill is spell reflect and then have 3 minions who are invulnerable. The faster you dps them, the faster you die, I know people will say oh you're just complaining because of the "challenge" lol try inferno, not act 1 but act 2-4 and then say that its a "challenge" lol broken game is broken but I still play it







spearmen killing me through the wall? *rages* lol You guys do know why commodities are down, they say they're fixing it but pretty much they're waiting for RMAH before they open it.

edit: give it 10 patches before they get it all right


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im gonna get flamed but IDC, the game is super broken and complete crap compared to d2 especially since when you compare the graphics they are barely better than d2 10 years later and its all about the auction house. and everything the guy above me said also. act 1 inferno is ez but you get like 0 good drops almost and act 2-4 is just stupid most of the time since you get 1 shotted. I played the heck out of it for awhile but honestly. it's just lame!


----------



## Tatakai All

Where do I find my battletag? I'm talking about the numbers after my name.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Where do I find my battletag? I'm talking about the numbers after my name.


Press "Add Friend" and you will see your BattleTag also clicking on your character to see your profile will show your tag.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Currently at the end of act I Hell with my lvl 52 barb.
> Armor looks sooo badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are my stats compared to your barbs at this point? So far I haven't got any problems with defeating enemies or making progress.
> I'm loving Hell difficulty: for the first time, champions are a real challenge! (First pack I encountered had jailer+desecrator+extra health )


My monk would eat you


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> a normal Nightmare run for me nets 20k+ after selling to merch. i have terrible luck with drops though, so you might make more. less than 20 should gain it back. go on and grab the hellish staff, and youre at 30k+ a run, plus equip you MIGHT use, even got an orange from there.


i I'm lvl 60 monk and just bought some cheap gear that had +gold find percent. Go start heart of sin at the bridge and play thru the whole thing. With every single piece of gear having at least +9-+12% gold fing (im talking like spend 200-500g at the AH for cheap crap with gold find) then just run through nightmare. With valor buffs at x5 rather quickly I netted about 150k gold in about 30-45 min from JUST drops. Not including the rares and magics you pick up to sell to vendor/post on AH.

I have to include that I just hit lvl 60... so I don't have the luxury of some of these other people who already have narly sick gear and can run through inferno...


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> My monk would eat you


Your monk eats people? Well, that's not very nice...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Your monk eats people? Well, that's not very nice...


yeah... from one of those cannibalistic tribes... in africa somewhere... true story. But really tho, at lvl 54 I was doin between 4-5k dps

I will give it to you though... the armor looks sick!


----------



## Sybr

Seriously Belial, one hit remaining?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> yeah... *from one of those cannibalistic tribes... in africa somewhere... true story*. But really tho, at lvl 54 I was doin between 4-5k dps
> I will give it to you though... the armor looks sick!


it's called witch doctor

learn the names of the classes please









@ that Belial guy : yeah I had that once in my 10 tries at nightmare, well he didnt exactly had 1 hit hp left, but you know how belial attacks, it was his last explosion cycle before I kill him, so its kind of the same thing


----------



## QSS-5

i have just been hacked what do i do???? lost all my stash items and item on my barb

it was my barb lvl 60 everything is gone i have 3 other characters 55+ and they have not been touched


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it's called witch doctor
> learn the names of the classes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ that Belial guy : yeah I had that once in my 10 tries at nightmare, well he didnt exactly had 1 hit hp left, but you know how belial attacks, it was his last explosion cycle before I kill him, so its kind of the same thing


read the thread please. If I was talking about a witch doctor, I would have said witch doctor


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i have just been hacked what do i do???? lost all my stash items and item on my barb
> it was my barb lvl 60 everything is gone i have 3 other characters 55+ and they have not been touched


Can't do anything. Get the battlenet app for your smart phone.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Can't do anything. Get the battlenet app for your smart phone.


This is not aimed at you but you shouldn't need a damn app to log into your already supposed to be secure account considering blizzard is huge and this seems to be happening way to often.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i have just been hacked what do i do???? lost all my stash items and item on my barb
> it was my barb lvl 60 everything is gone i have 3 other characters 55+ and they have not been touched


Any chance you can be honest and describe the hack? Did you do anything weird different the past day or so? Did you click any non normal websites or download new applications by chance? Do you have other blizzard accounts? And only your lv 60 was touched that makes sense but still sucks sorry to hear.

PS seems only two things to do report it asap and look into the free blizzard app authentacater which adds another layer of protection.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> i have just been hacked what do i do???? lost all my stash items and item on my barb
> it was my barb lvl 60 everything is gone i have 3 other characters 55+ and they have not been touched


Quick question: Was your level 60 Barb the LAST character you played?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> This is not aimed at you but you shouldn't need a damn app to log into your already supposed to be secure account considering blizzard is huge and this seems to be happening way to often.


The app protects you from you getting keylogged. If you're keylogged, it doesn't matter how secure blizz's servers are... they have your username and pw. With the app, they still won't be able to login.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> This is not aimed at you but you shouldn't need a damn app to log into your already supposed to be secure account considering blizzard is huge and this seems to be happening way to often.


I agree 100% But regardless, the [plentiful profane words inserted here] low lifes are out there still doing it so just answering his question as to what he can do to help prevent future problems...

...edited to say "his" and "he" as I realized it wasn't you originally asking.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im gonna get flamed but IDC, the game is super broken and complete crap compared to d2 especially since when you compare the graphics they are barely better than d2 10 years later and its all about the auction house. and everything the guy above me said also. act 1 inferno is ez but you get like 0 good drops almost and act 2-4 is just stupid most of the time since you get 1 shotted. I played the heck out of it for awhile but honestly. it's just lame!


I agree and vouched this earlier and all the blizz brown noser got offended


----------



## QSS-5

read on the issue it seams to be common, something to do with the public games, that allows someone to access your character (not your account), recommend not to play on public games. Also the issue is on blizzards end, and either they are not aware of it or to proud to admit it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> read on the issue it seams to be common, something to do with the public games, that allows someone to access your character (not your account), recommend not to play on public games. Also the issue is on blizzards end, and either they are not aware of it or to proud to admit it.


Where are you still getting that story from? The public game thing has been proven to be 100% false. Apparently diablo 3 doesn't even have a session ID to get hacked lol.


----------



## -SE7EN-

refresh to see if someone knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> question about elemental damage, and I have googled and searched for it.. all I see is a bunch of theorycrafting. Can anyone point me to an official word on how elemental effects the game. Is there actual effects (like slow, or Damage over Time) when you do it, or is it only a gamble on hoping what you fight doesnt have resistance to it? If so, why not just stay with physical?


also....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> i I'm lvl 60 monk and just bought some cheap gear that had +gold find percent. Go start heart of sin at the bridge and play thru the whole thing. With every single piece of gear having at least +9-+12% gold fing (im talking like spend 200-500g at the AH for cheap crap with gold find) *then just run through nightmare*. With valor buffs at x5 rather quickly I netted about 150k gold in about 30-45 min from JUST drops. Not including the rares and magics you pick up to sell to vendor/post on AH.
> I have to include that I just hit lvl 60... so I don't have the luxury of some of these other people who already have narly sick gear and can run through inferno...


you're a level 60 doing this on Nightmare level? just making sure you didn't mean Hell... that's quite a lot of money for so easy if it is on NM, I may just switch to Zombie dogs and walk thru it quickly if so. might even pick up something useful for my lower chars


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> refresh to see if someone knows.
> also...


1. Arcane - New damage elemental and has ability to silence targets on hit.
2. Cold - Ability to freeze normals on hit, otherwise slows movement and attack speed for a short period of time. The slow effect is called snared now in D3.
3. Fire - Continues to be most consistent damage output. Lot's of things use to resist fire in D2. So far there are no real resistances yet in D3.
4. Lightning - Largest range of damage and casting range. Also quickest attack typically as well.
5. Holy Power - Who really cares?


----------



## poroboszcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Inferno scales 4-5x the original difficulty of end-game hell so, that's actually an unfair statement.
> Right now, my DH stands at about 35k dps, 30khp and decent resists...There are elite packs that I don't even bother with because they're actually impossible for me to beat.
> Diablo 2 was the same way until you hit 99 and found a new way to change your 1 trick pony...For Sorc's it was Hydra...For Barbs it was battlecry...So on and so forth.
> Here, in D3...Your 1 trick pony is about to get beaten, hard.
> I think of inferno as endgame...And as someone thoroughly bashing their head against act 2, one I greatly enjoy...
> It is a challenge...and end-game...


Nah, D2 was nothing like it. The major difference was that you could complete the game with items you've found while playing. With a bit of trading on forums you could take on anything with an 85+ char and most people didn't even bother to level above 90-92 as you could level 3 new chars by the time it would take to get one to 99. On D3 it's difficult to complete Hell without using AH, let alone Nightmare. The end game in D2 was MFing, dueling, doing various runs, PKing for fun, torch hunting, leveling other chars and trading. End-game in D3 is sitting on auction house trying to get the best gear you can with everyone looking for the same stats with little to no diversity.

Not sure what you mean by 1 trick pony, but there were ways to make a lot of D2 builds viable, even with single element damage (lower resists, gear switching, stacking auras, followers). The builds were different, played differently and required different gear. In D3 it doesn't matter what skills you use as long as you have enough DPS. It's all about gear from AH. This game is a joke compared to D2 and that's just one of very many reasons why. I've played for 2 weeks and I'm pretty bored already. I played D2 with some breaks for about 5 years.


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone care to give some comments on my skill combos?

just got a bow from AH for 5K, got my dmg all the way from 1.4k to 2k









my old bow wasn't all that bad, but hey this one costs $5k, so I figured why not


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> read on the issue it seams to be common, something to do with the public games, that allows someone to access your character (not your account), recommend not to play on public games. Also the issue is on blizzards end, and either they are not aware of it or to proud to admit it.


I'm 100% certain you were phished or keylogged. Neither of which are blizzards fault. To even think playing in a public game would make you vulnerable is just laughable. Get an authenticator (if you're possibly keylogged) and don't click on any emails from "blizzard" that make their way into your inbox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> anyone care to give some comments on my skill combos?
> just got a bow from AH for 5K, got my dmg all the way from 1.4k to 2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my old bow wasn't all that bad, but hey this one costs $5k, so I figured why not


Lose the high heels. You'll run faster


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> I'm 100% certain you were phished or keylogged. Neither of which are blizzards fault. To even think playing in a public game would make you vulnerable is just laughable. Get an authenticator (if you're possibly keylogged) and don't click on any emails from "blizzard" that make their way into your inbox.
> Lose the high heels. You'll run faster


Or this is likely as well..


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRHANDS*
> 
> Lose the high heels. You'll run faster


I dont run.

They run from me


----------



## wholeeo

So the game has turned depressing after reaching the middle of Act II Nightmare mode. My level 43 demon hunter keeps getting demolished.


----------



## nycste

Before I went to bed I found a 950dps 2h w solid stats for 8k on ah and well tested it out my current two 1h'era are 620 and 593 dps respectivelynd i was surprised to find myself 1-2 shshorting some minions in inferno or so it felt. Haven't tested enough to make a real claim but god its slow but hits much harder then what I have so far.

PS dw dps around 11500dps and 2h at 13xxx dps give or take a few.

1. Building my resist set currently around 1100 dex and 9xx vit with 35k HP and 208 resists

2. Got a + 170 decent magic find set put together cost around 300k prob hope it pays off!

Still need a ton more I have played and chatted with two members here so far goodxperiences.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So the game has turned depressing after reaching the middle of Act II Nightmare mode. My level 43 demon hunter keeps getting demolished.


My advice is use the AH buy the best 25-50k weapon you can w dex on it and rest of your gear aim foe attack speed dex Nd movement I'd possible. Use your defensive skills don't forget you have them sure you can't tank but nightmare is ez! Just wait foe hell









Besides share your gear


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So the game has turned depressing after reaching the middle of Act II Nightmare mode. My level 43 demon hunter keeps getting demolished.


is it the invisible serpents you having trouble with?

I just finished NM act 2 yesterday (or was it the day before?







) I kind of just suck it up all the way, they dont have enough dmg to 1-shot me anyways

I use vault to get away a lot, see my skill set on the last page for reference, my skills hasn't changed (not even the runes) for like 15 levels already, I was at around 800 - 1.3k dps during the entire act.

Belial is a major ass though......that explosion of his will 1-shot you. try to dodge the green signs, and when you get surrounded by them, vault out immediately. Be prepared to try a lot of times and don't give up


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So the game has turned depressing after reaching the middle of Act II Nightmare mode. My level 43 demon hunter keeps getting demolished.


if you want some help let me know im a 60 DH


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I'm a lvl 40 Monk now almost polishing off act 2 NM. I would suggest if you are having difficulty to rethink your skills then try to polish off your gear from a while ago. I was doing terribly. Then I redid my skills and replaced all my gear with low 20's req and now it's just cake. So far the biggest pain has been a pack of those whirlwind mobs in act 2 that were not only vortex, but also vampric. I just kept trying to run away and they would suck me back into the pack of them and regen health







. My Mysic ally or w/e seems to be pretty ineffective right about now though. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Sainesk

little pet peeves i've been having driving me nuts:

-move out of the way of a physical weapon with my witch doctor, still get damaged even if weapon doesn't touch me... I seem to have the hitbox of the butcher.
-Wizard casts frost nova before monster teles next to you, they tele there after you cast and they still freeze... (this can really be exploited at the skele king).


----------



## nimitz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> little pet peeves i've been having driving me nuts:
> -move out of the way of a physical weapon with my witch doctor, still get damaged even if weapon doesn't touch me... I seem to have the hitbox of the butcher.
> -Wizard casts frost nova before monster teles next to you, they tele there after you cast and they still freeze... (this can really be exploited at the skele king).


yeah I love how I'm penalized for actually physically dodging attacks


----------



## Nebel

A tip would be to find a weapon (preferably lvl 60) with "reduces level requirement" stat. I found a lvl 48 650 dps bow for 250k. Absolutely trashing Hell Act 2 atm, sure I die in 1 hit from most of the things, but they too get one shot








Perfectly doable, I'm also wearing crappy lvl 30 armor on my lvl 55.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> little pet peeves i've been having driving me nuts:
> -move out of the way of a physical weapon with my witch doctor, still get damaged even if weapon doesn't touch me... *I seem to have the hitbox of the butcher.*
> -Wizard casts frost nova before monster teles next to you, they tele there after you cast and they still freeze... (this can really be exploited at the skele king).


from the feel of it, it seems like for melee monsters, as long as you are in place for the hit *WHEN* the melee blade is swung, you *WILL* get hit

talk about gears in AH, is it just me or are weapons are WAY cheaper than other things?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I'm a lvl 40 Monk now almost polishing off act 2 NM. I would suggest if you are having difficulty to rethink your skills then try to polish off your gear from a while ago. I was doing terribly. Then I redid my skills and replaced all my gear with low 20's req and now it's just cake. So far the biggest pain has been a pack of those whirlwind mobs in act 2 that were not only vortex, but also vampric. I just kept trying to run away and they would suck me back into the pack of them and regen health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Mysic ally or w/e seems to be pretty ineffective right about now though. Anyone have thoughts?


My current loadout: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UbXgiQ!YXU!ZZZaYY

For being so early in Nightmare, you should focus on armor/weapons for stats boosts. I wouldn't worry too much about stacking spells until you get to Act 4, which is when you need them.

What are you using for spells currently?

Unrelated question: I'm looking for the best boss in Nightmare mode that gives the quickest experience. Doesn't even have to be a boss; I'm just trying to level up. Currently I am running Azmodan (Act 3, last quest, part 3) then continuing into the first part of Act 4 with the first boss ("Iz" something). Are there any better areas to get more experience?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> My current loadout: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UbXgiQ!YXU!ZZZaYY
> For being so early in Nightmare, you should focus on armor/weapons for stats boosts. I wouldn't worry too much about stacking spells until you get to Act 4, which is when you need them.
> What are you using for spells currently?
> Unrelated question: I'm looking for the best boss in Nightmare mode that gives the quickest experience. Doesn't even have to be a boss; I'm just trying to level up. Currently I am running Azmodan (Act 3, last quest, part 3) then continuing into the first part of Act 4 with the first boss ("Iz" something). Are there any better areas to get more experience?


right now I'm using sweeping blows (have a + 6% damage item for now) don't remember the rune. Lashing tailkick with increased knockback/slow. Mantra of healing w/ spirit regen. Mystic ally w/ flame. Personal sheild spell w/ healing. and the cutting winds one. passives are + hp when spirit is spent, not exactly sure on the others.

I'm at work so I think I butchered that relatively well... I'm currently about 5k hp and 750 or so DPS i think.

and I can't check out that link since I'm at work if you wouldn't mind giving me a run down. blizz is blocked.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> This is not aimed at you but you shouldn't need a damn app to log into your already supposed to be secure account considering blizzard is huge and this seems to be happening way to often.


The account is only as secure as the user makes it. I don't understand why people always try to blame the company when they get hacked. Anyways, if you contact customer service they will roll back your account.Then get the free app (or spend $6.50 on an authenticator.)

Also for those with low DPS issues ,just spend a little gold on a better weapon in the AH. going from an 800ish DPS weapon to a 1200 DPS weapon boosted my DPS by around 8500 for 700k gold. My group is farming to work on A2 inferno atm. I play WD with around 29k DPS,


----------



## Tchernobyl

54 monk in act 1 hell... 863 dex, 416 vit, 12400 hp, 49.38% damage reduction from 2634 armor, 38.2% dodge and 3234 dps...
Depending on what type of mob, and what type of abilities, some rare packs destroy me. I've still managed to kill them by switching abilities and a bit of kiting and such, but I still die a bit more often than I'd want. Should I be improving armor, get more vit, etc etc?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> right now I'm using sweeping blows (have a + 6% damage item for now) don't remember the rune. Lashing tailkick with increased knockback/slow. Mantra of healing w/ spirit regen. Mystic ally w/ flame. Personal sheild spell w/ healing. and the cutting winds one. passives are + hp when spirit is spent, not exactly sure on the others.
> I'm at work so I think I butchered that relatively well... I'm currently about 5k hp and 750 or so DPS i think.
> and I can't check out that link since I'm at work if you wouldn't mind giving me a run down. blizz is blocked.


I assume you can get a list of the rune bonuses somewhere:


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> little pet peeves i've been having driving me nuts:
> -move out of the way of a physical weapon with my witch doctor, still get damaged even if weapon doesn't touch me... I seem to have the hitbox of the butcher.
> -Wizard casts frost nova before monster teles next to you, they tele there after you cast and they still freeze... (this can really be exploited at the skele king).


it seems to me that if you are in the range when the attack begins, only a spell can make it miss. like the hitbox is calculated at the beginning or middle of attack, and can be interrupted, but not physically dodged....


----------



## 1rkrage

Spoiler: Skill Build









Spoiler: 2H Crossbow Stats









Spoiler: Stats






^ the dps is with sharpshooter. I think it is over 20k without.

I just started farming Inferno Butcher since Thursday so I haven't gotten much gold yet to fund further improvements. I can go through Act I with no issue unless I get impossible mobs like invulnerable minions or get consecutive bad RNGs from Butcher. However, I think I'm being gear checked by Act 2. I keep dying in the first quest lol.

For weapon, is it really much better to go with dual 1h? I think there are some 900 dps weapons available for 450,000


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skill Build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2H Crossbow Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ the dps is with sharpshooter. I think it is over 20k without.
> I just started farming Inferno Butcher since Thursday so I haven't gotten much gold yet to fund further improvements. I can go through Act I with no issue unless I get impossible mobs like invulnerable minions or get consecutive bad RNGs from Butcher. However, I think I'm being gear checked by Act 2. I keep dying in the first quest lol.
> For weapon, is it really much better to go with dual 1h? I think there are some 900 dps weapons available for 450,000


well, to me (and this is just as much a question as it is a repsonse, i'm newish to DH myself, but quickly approaching l60). the main benefit of dual 1h is the 15% attack speed bonus, plus whatever stat bonuses you may get (do you get full bonus or half? like if it's each hit gives you 10 life [do you get it each time you hit, or just when THAT weapon hits?] if its every other, i would feel a good quiver that contains an attack speed bonus + more stuff coupled with a high DPS 2hander would, in most instances, be better than the dual 1handers. sorry if i'm confusing, i don't understand some of the game mechanics all the way yet.


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> My current loadout: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UbXgiQ!YXU!ZZZaYY
> For being so early in Nightmare, you should focus on armor/weapons for stats boosts. I wouldn't worry too much about stacking spells until you get to Act 4, which is when you need them.
> What are you using for spells currently?
> Unrelated question: I'm looking for the best boss in Nightmare mode that gives the quickest experience. Doesn't even have to be a boss; I'm just trying to level up. Currently I am running Azmodan (Act 3, last quest, part 3) then continuing into the first part of Act 4 with the first boss ("Iz" something). Are there any better areas to get more experience?


Yeah, once you kill Zoltun Kulle, you can just repeat that quest, teleport to his archives, enter the zone, kill him, loot, pick up the soulstone, run out, teleport, turn in the quest, leave game, change back to the same quest, repeat. It's really fast.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I assume you can get a list of the rune bonuses somewhere:


You don't use any spirit costing attacks?

imo it would be better to use one of the generators and then lashing tail kick with the slowing after they get kb. If things get to hairy I just use lashing tail kick and thin their numbers a bit. I am at a split between those two primaries though. Other than that I use pretty much the same thing except I need to swap out my mystic with another healing spell. seems like that would be more beneficial.

on a side note, worst thing ever about working in a cold environment, driving across town on a 30 minute lunch break, standing in line, order the delicacy of your dreams, and then pat your cheek only to realize your wallet in the shorts you were wearing when it wasn't freezing.







looks like it's oatmeal for lunch to accompany the oatmeal I had for breakfast.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I just find it to be rather ignorant that people expect D3 to be any different from D2 in the realm of progression...Until you're max level/end-game...You haven't experienced the game...It's been that way since D1, over a decade ago.
> As an admin, I understand their downtime...*You bought a multiplayer game with the possibility of a single player adventure...Deal with it*...Especially Blizzard's considering how much work is going into the back-end.
> I'm not a blizzard fanboy, I'm an admin and a realist...It does help that I've actually been contracted by them and have seen their network; something you clearly haven't...But, obviously the 10-15m they've pumped into new servers over the past month, weren't enough to satisfy you...Shall I sell them my house to accommodate another 20-30 racks? Will THAT satisfy you?
> The point is, they blew it initially because they're projected growth was 1/4 of what it actually was...Over the past few weeks they've been trying...Making a real effort and an expensive effort to catch up with the population...They deserve some credit for actually updating the game and keeping up with the population.
> ArenaNet and T2 are going to experience the same exact issues, especially in regards to latency because... Surprise...They're all running the same base...


I don't really care what Blizzard does as long as the game is playable. They don't deserve any credit for fixing a game that should've worked to begin with. I guess you don't expect the game to work when you buy it.

If you read forums as frequently as I do, you'll see Blizzard avoiding questions like usual. Since Activision got involved the entire studio's just been going downhill.

Also, I love how you can predict the future. Nevertheless, I got a reply from Blizzard and I'm all satisfied.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> You don't use any spirit costing attacks?
> imo it would be better to use one of the generators and then lashing tail kick with the slowing after they get kb. If things get to hairy I just use lashing tail kick and thin their numbers a bit. I am at a split between those two primaries though. Other than that I use pretty much the same thing except I need to swap out my mystic with another healing spell. seems like that would be more beneficial.
> on a side note, worst thing ever about working in a cold environment, driving across town on a 30 minute lunch break, standing in line, order the delicacy of your dreams, and then pat your cheek only to realize your wallet in the shorts you were wearing when it wasn't freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like it's oatmeal for lunch to accompany the oatmeal I had for breakfast.


How far are you into the game?

I had to switch to a full defense setup once I hit Inferno.

So any melee chars beat the brick wall at act 2? Super stuck and bored of farming Warden/Butcher (can't even really call it farming since it takes forever for me to kill anything).


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> How far are you into the game?
> I had to switch to a full defense setup once I hit Inferno.
> So any melee chars beat the brick wall at act 2? Super stuck and bored of farming Warden/Butcher (can't even really call it farming since it takes forever for me to kill anything).


haha I'm definitely talking about act 2 NM and not inferno. I have no idea what the rest of the game has in store for me, but right now I have enough survivability to increase my damage output.


----------



## ThumperSD

Just logged on to my account after not playing for almost a week and almost all of my items are gone.. What do you guys think happened?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> You don't use any spirit costing attacks?
> imo it would be better to use one of the generators and then lashing tail kick with the slowing after they get kb. If things get to hairy I just use lashing tail kick and thin their numbers a bit. I am at a split between those two primaries though. Other than that I use pretty much the same thing except I need to swap out my mystic with another healing spell. seems like that would be more beneficial.


That's what Sweeping Wind is for. With Mantra of Healing and Serenity, I can deal with mobs. Typically I let the mob gang up on me, then my friend (Wizard) can use his spells at a distance which deals the most damage.

As a Monk, you will realize that staying alive > damage dealt. Yes, I don't deal much damage, but with the proper stacks I can keep myself alive from almost any attacks. Don't forget that the monk's weren't supposed to be damage machines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> haha I'm definitely talking about act 2 NM and not inferno. I have no idea what the rest of the game has in store for me, but right now I have enough survivability to increase my damage output.


That's going to change by the end of Act 3. Start getting the immune and multiplying elites.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> That's what Sweeping Wind is for. With Mantra of Healing and Serenity, I can deal with mobs. Typically I let the mob gang up on me, then my friend (Wizard) can use his spells at a distance which deals the most damage.
> As a Monk, you will realize that staying alive > damage dealt. Yes, I don't deal much damage, but with the proper stacks I can keep myself alive from almost any attacks. Don't forget that the monk's weren't supposed to be damage machines.
> That's going to change by the end of Act 3. Start getting the immune and multiplying elites.


But... but... but... I like racing against the mobs to see who can get the kill first...









But I do get that once it gets to a certain point it will be much more difficult. I just have been able to brute my way through it so far







.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The account is only as secure as the user makes it. I don't understand why people always try to blame the company when they get hacked. Anyways, if you contact customer service they will roll back your account.Then get the free app (or spend $6.50 on an authenticator.)
> Also for those with low DPS issues ,just spend a little gold on a better weapon in the AH. going from an 800ish DPS weapon to a 1200 DPS weapon boosted my DPS by around 8500 for 700k gold. My group is farming to work on A2 inferno atm. I play WD with around 29k DPS,


If I'm gonna spend more then 100k finally on a weapon ideally I should wait for great stats and good deal right or just grab a big blue weapon till a perfect deal comes along.


----------



## 222Panther222

I dont play as much as before because every time i play i get killed by blue or yellow monsters and i'm stuck there, when i go in a public game the person usualy is afk or when we play we still die because of the same yellow or blue monsters.. Tired of being stuck so i don't play anymore.

Barb specs

str 989
dex 292
int 163
vit 525
armor 2923
dmg 4985.39
life 17k
lvl 57
act3 hell the breached keep.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> My advice is use the AH buy the best 25-50k weapon you can w dex on it and rest of your gear aim foe attack speed dex Nd movement I'd possible. Use your defensive skills don't forget you have them sure you can't tank but nightmare is ez! Just wait foe hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides share your gear


Auction house helped me a whole lot. Thanks for the suggestion. Didn't have to spend so much though. Amazing what you can find for under 10,000 gold. Almost makes the blacksmith worthless in my opinion.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I dont play as much as before because every time i play i get killed by blue or yellow monsters and i'm stuck there, when i go in a public game the person usualy is afk or when we play we still die because of the same yellow or blue monsters.. Tired of being stuck so i don't play anymore.
> Barb specs
> str 989
> dex 292
> int 163
> vit 525
> armor 2923
> dmg 4985.39
> life 17k
> lvl 57
> act3 hell the breached keep.


You need way more Vitality as a barb, that's why you currently die versus elite/champion mobs. Also, you should practice kiting and how you can control space. If you see a pack of elites, make sure you have enough space cleared behind you so you can run back to heal and to wait for your skill cooldowns. Use doorways to isolate mobs so you can fight one at a time.
I'm on exactly the same quest right now, and my most important skills are Revenge for damage/heal and Leap with Iron Impact (300% armor). The cooldown on leap (10sec) allows you to buff your armor or escape battle, while you can also use it to stun/trash/chase smaller mobs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Amazing what you can find for under 10,000 gold. Almost makes the blacksmith worthless in my opinion.


Blacksmith *IS* currently worthless because of the random stats, high gold value (low inflation) and unstable AH pricing


----------



## nycste

Is lv 60 blacksmithing worth it? I stopped somewhere around level 3 and just said screw it for now. I did get a pattern foe 3-4 stats on chest is that even good? Noiea hoe common it is or worth crafting. I vendor verything atm unless I can use or ah it.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> Just logged on to my account after not playing for almost a week and almost all of my items are gone.. What do you guys think happened?


You got hacked. Happened to me and many other people here at OCN. You can get on the phone with Blizzard customer support and they can roll your account back 24 hours prior to the hack so you will get all of your stuff back. Don't bother playing until the roll back happens though because any progress and new loot you find will be lost.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> Just logged on to my account after not playing for almost a week and almost all of my items are gone.. What do you guys think happened?


Either half of the D3 community doesn't know how to keep their accounts secure, or there really is a breach somewhere that they _need_ to address.

Here's my 60 Wizzy. Currently pulling my hair out trying to get gear so I can have a chance in Act 2 Inferno.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Either half of the D3 community doesn't know how to keep their accounts secure, or there really is a breach somewhere that they _need_ to address.
> Here's my 60 Wizzy. Currently pulling my hair out trying to get gear so I can have a chance in Act 2 Inferno.


yeah half of the community doesn't know how to keep their accounts secure, that's definitely it!


----------



## nycste

Anyone know if these hackers are even being caught? I'm sure they can trace everything you type do move say scribble and dribble since making your account are they all going back to some losers apartment or a foreign company or country with intent to sell. I assume they log in your account have friends join them then throw all your stuff on floor and buy some inflated grey on ah to transfer the money or just trade it to friend?

Either way they ought to be caught and that is blizzards job. This is like stealing GPS devices from a store then the police saying o we will send you more but we are to lazy to track the GPS devices...

Ps- anyone else have a really hard time typing on this forum with there cell phone? My nexus s ics newest updates is horrible on websites and forums perhaps every since ics.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J*
> 
> yeah half of the community doesn't know how to keep their accounts secure, that's definitely it!


Have you SEEN the community? I'd be willing to bet money that that is, actually, exactly what's happening


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Have you SEEN the community? I'd be willing to bet money that that is, actually, exactly what's happening


haha so funny, NOT.

bet your life savings boy i'll take it np


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Anyone know if these hackers are even being caught? I'm sure they can trace everything you type do move say scribble and dribble since making your account are they all going back to some losers apartment or a foreign company or country with intent to sell. I assume they log in your account have friends join them then throw all your stuff on floor and buy some inflated grey on ah to transfer the money or just trade it to friend?
> Either way they ought to be caught and that is blizzards job. This is like stealing GPS devices from a store then the police saying o we will send you more but we are to lazy to track the GPS devices...
> Ps- anyone else have a really hard time typing on this forum with there cell phone? My nexus s ics newest updates is horrible on websites and forums perhaps every since ics.


if someone hacks my account I will get a subpoena for the IP of whoever logged on to my account I posted about this before, it is in fact a federal crime to breach computer systems. Blizzard does not have a choice whether or not to hand over the IP information or not. PERIOD.

How do I know? Degree in Criminal Justice.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if someone hacks my account I will get a subpoena for the IP of whoever logged on to my account I posted about this before, it is in fact a federal crime to breach computer systems. Blizzard does not have a choice whether or not to hand over the IP information or not. PERIOD.
> How do I know? Degree in Criminal Justice.


Dunno how you'd be able to do that because keyloggers are being used to hack people's accounts. People have been suggesting that these key loggers are spreading through public games or Diablo related websites. Nothing concrete though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I have no idea what you mean? if they keylog they still have to log in to the account from a computer with an IP-address no?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Dunno how you'd be able to do that because keyloggers are being used to hack people's accounts. People have been suggesting that these key loggers are spreading through public games or Diablo related websites. Nothing concrete though.


Keyloggers don't get past an encrypted authenticator, which happened here.

No more hiding under the blankets boys.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oh and BTW if someone Keylogged me I could figure out pretty easily the IP of the person doing it, I guess unless they are behind a couple proxy's which if they are any good they would be..


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean? if they keylog they still have to log in to the account from a computer with an IP-address no?


Problem is IPs aren't 100% accurate. Most change. I've had over a dozen different IPs in the year that I've had my comcast net at this place. (It's annoying when you host a Minecraft server and have to deal with friends who can't log in cause your IP decided it was time to change. And yes, I do mean my external IP.) So while yes, you CAN get the IP that hacke dyou, there's no gaurantee that the person in posession of that IP at any given moment, is the one who hacked you.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Problem is IPs aren't 100% accurate. Most change. I've had over a dozen different IPs in the year that I've had my comcast net at this place. (It's annoying when you host a Minecraft server and have to deal with friends who can't log in cause your IP decided it was time to change. And yes, I do mean my external IP.) So while yes, you CAN get the IP that hacke dyou, there's no gaurantee that the person in posession of that IP at any given moment, is the one who hacked you.


I enjoyed reading your comment and then looking at your avatar. +5 point for Gryffindor!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea but the ISP keeps records on the MAC address of the cable modem (if it's comcast which I also have switching to fios however







) and that MAC address is not changeable or spoofable on the cable modem so they know who had the IP @ the time. You think the government would let them run a network where they don't know who had what ip @ what time? Lol... thats why you have to call comcast and give them the mac of the device you want to connect, I'm sure fios is the same way and any other cable isp is surely the same. How else would they keep anyone who pays for TV from just pluggin a cable modem in to the wire and getting free internet?

i guess in foreign crap countries the government doesn't regulate stuff and thats who you'd probably get hacked by anyway is some chinese person (not being racist its a proven fact alot of hackers are from russia/china lol.)

although china does have that firewall or whatever thats probably why alot of people in china all are behind proxys anyway to do anything on the net...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean? if they keylog they still have to log in to the account from a computer with an IP-address no?


I haven't got a clue how keyloggers work, I just know what their purpose is. It isn't exactly difficult to change your IP either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> oh and BTW if someone Keylogged me I could figure out pretty easily the IP of the person doing it, I guess unless they are behind a couple proxy's which if they are any good they would be..


Yea I'd assume they would protect themselves.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Problem is IPs aren't 100% accurate. Most change. I've had over a dozen different IPs in the year that I've had my comcast net at this place. (It's annoying when you host a Minecraft server and have to deal with friends who can't log in cause your IP decided it was time to change. And yes, I do mean my external IP.) So while yes, you CAN get the IP that hacke dyou, there's no gaurantee that the person in posession of that IP at any given moment, is the one who hacked you.


If there are legal concerns involved, you can contact the ISP and they are required to give you a backlog of all accounts that have had access to that IP in the period that the event occured. Problem solved.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> If there are legal concerns involved, you can contact the ISP and they are required to give you a backlog of all accounts that have had access to that IP in the period that the event occured. Problem solved.


exactly I edited my post with some info on that... people are really naive you think big brother isn't watching thats hilarity at it's finest...


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea but the ISP keeps records on the MAC address of the cable modem (if it's comcast which I also have switching to fios however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and that MAC address is not changeable or spoofable on the cable modem so they know who had the IP @ the time. You think the government would let them run a network where they don't know who had what ip @ what time? Lol... thats why you have to call comcast and give them the mac of the device you want to connect, I'm sure fios is the same way and any other cable isp is surely the same. How else would they keep anyone who pays for TV from just pluggin a cable modem in to the wire and getting free internet?
> i guess in foreign crap countries the government doesn't regulate stuff and thats who you'd probably get hacked by anyway is some chinese person (not being racist its a proven fact alot of hackers are from russia/china lol.)
> although china does have that firewall or whatever thats probably why alot of people in china all are behind proxys anyway to do anything on the net...


Many ways to change a MAC address. Google it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Many ways to change a MAC address. Google it.


not on a cable modem... it's hard-wired.... on a NIC yea ez... or router also ez


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea but the ISP keeps records on the MAC address of the cable modem (if it's comcast which I also have switching to fios however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and that MAC address is not changeable or spoofable on the cable modem so they know who had the IP @ the time. You think the government would let them run a network where they don't know who had what ip @ what time? Lol...
> i guess in foreign crap countries the government doesn't regulate stuff and thats who you'd probably get hacked by anyway is some chinese person (not being racist its a proven fact alot of hackers are from russia/china lol.)
> although china does have that firewall or whatever thats probably why alot of people in china all are behind proxys anyway to do anything on the net...


This is all true, however, Comcast is also under legal obligation to protect account-holder privacy, and unless the crime was something on a felony level, do you really think the govt or even state level law-enforcement would push them about customer info for a Diablo 3 account hacking? They'd complain about waste of resources because it's a videogame. I mean no offense to you or to anyone who's been hacked, but in the grand scheme of things, no one but you really cares your account got hacked, just being honest. Clearly Blizz doesn't, WoW still being hacked, and now this kinda proves it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> This is all true, however, Comcast is also under legal obligation to protect account-holder privacy, and unless the crime was something on a felony level, do you really think the govt or even state level law-enforcement would push them about customer info for a Diablo 3 account hacking? They'd complain about waste of resources because it's a videogame. I mean no offense to you or to anyone who's been hacked, but in the grand scheme of things, no one but you really cares your account got hacked, just being honest. Clearly Blizz doesn't, WoW still being hacked, and now this kinda proves it.


yea I haven't been hacked (yet) but I also feel bad for anyone who does. And you are probably right who would care, but when the RMAH opens and real money is involved you never know maybe the feds would care then? and according to the letter of the law it is very illegal...


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> not on a cable modem... it's hard-wired.... on a NIC yea ez... or router also ez


And how many hard-wire mods are there on these forums? Maybe not for MAC addresses, because no one here has interest in them, but just because it's hard-wired doesn't mean it isn't hackable. Everything is hackable. Hacking has been occuring since the first knot was tied in a rope and will continue until there is only one human being left, because there won't be anyone else to covet their possessions.

Edit: And that goes for encryption too. It's been proven by a chinese scientist that the current standard for encryption can be cracked using a special set of algorithms that exploit patterns that eventually appear in it. It may currently take an average of 110,000 years for the standard PC to do it, but it is possible and it will get easier.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea I haven't been hacked (yet) but I also feel bad for anyone who does. And you are probably right who would care, but when the RMAH opens and real money is involved you never know maybe the feds would care then? and according to the letter of the law it is very illegal...


Oh believe me, I know it's illegal, but anything internet-crime related is still in such a grey area, that unless it's an incredibly heinous crime, like siphoning a few mil from a company or such, nothing's really going to happen. Considering most game account hackings originate from overseas, you're even more SOL, most govts won't extradite citizens for 'cyber-crime', again unless it's something incredibly bad, and even then it's miles upon miles of red tape and paperwork.

As for when (if?) the RMAH ever opens, Blizz set a hard cap of $250 on items, last I heard, isn't that technically only petty theft? (I don't know the dollar amounts that equate to the different levels) and even if it's not, there's no guarantee the value at $250 since it's an auction environment. You can't even really estimate the value of a digital item for a situation like that.

Personally I feel Blizz bit their own behind with the RMAH idea, shows what greed can do, especially since they get a nice cut of any item sold.

Anyway, yes, I feel bad for folks who've been hacked, and not just in D3, in any game, and I consider myself lucky that I never have been. But still, this is still frankly quite new of an area in terms of law since it's very international.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea I think ur actually right, I see if you JTAG one you can change the MAC, that doesn't get around calling the cable company w/ ur acct info and the new MAC ... so it doesn't get you anywhere in the end. So I agree anything is hackable idk why I thought it wasn't for a sec.


----------



## nycste

Does anyone know this simple simple question.

What is the difference in D3 comparing armor to physical resist?

same thing?

does one apply before the other?

anyone know









Edit - was just told that Armor = Resists to all and that both cap at 75% and combined you can reach something like 93% total damage resistance can anyone confirm?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

pretty sure $250 is a felony in my state but ur right no one probably cares... I still stick by it's highly illegal and if they wanted to someone could def end up in the slammer for awhile.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Oh believe me, I know it's illegal, but anything internet-crime related is still in such a grey area, that unless it's an incredibly heinous crime, like siphoning a few mil from a company or such, nothing's really going to happen. Considering most game account hackings originate from overseas, you're even more SOL, most govts won't extradite citizens for 'cyber-crime', again unless it's something incredibly bad, and even then it's miles upon miles of red tape and paperwork.
> As for when (if?) the RMAH ever opens, Blizz set a hard cap of $250 on items, last I heard, isn't that technically only petty theft? (I don't know the dollar amounts that equate to the different levels) and even if it's not, there's no guarantee the value at $250 since it's an auction environment. You can't even really estimate the value of a digital item for a situation like that.
> Personally I feel Blizz bit their own behind with the RMAH idea, shows what greed can do, especially since they get a nice cut of any item sold.
> Anyway, yes, I feel bad for folks who've been hacked, and not just in D3, in any game, and I consider myself lucky that I never have been. But still, this is still frankly quite new of an area in terms of law since it's very international.


Petty theft within state lines. I forget what the Feds call it, and they deal with it when it's across states. And they've been gearing up pretty heavy for online theft lately, realizing that it's becoming a problem faster than they are able to learn about it.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> pretty sure $250 is a felony in my state but ur right no one probably cares... I still stick by it's highly illegal and if they wanted to someone could def end up in the slammer for awhile.


Like I said, I don't pay close enough attaion to those details so I wasn't sure, but then again, if the person's from a diff country... It all comes down to how far they're willing to go for something. Going after someone for blatanly stealing someone's identity? Someone distributing CP or other such illegal material? Absolutely, they'd probably pursue internationally. Someone taking 100 bucks worth of digital items from a game, not worth their time. Sure that doesn't make it legal, it's still very much illegal, but in a world driven by money, it's not worth it for them. Now if you felt like spending thousands on legal fees and greasing the right wheels to get it done, You absolutely could get someone imprisoned.

It's like the jay-walking laws, technically it's illegal to jay-walk across a street. I do it, I've seen people do it right in front of cops, and they just kept driving, it's not worth their time. How far they'll pursue something is directly related to the severity of the crime imo. It's unfortunate that it's like that, but that's the world we live in unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> Petty theft within state lines. I forget what the Feds call it, and they deal with it when it's across states. And they've been gearing up pretty heavy for online theft lately, realizing that it's becoming a problem faster than they are able to learn about it.


And how about across international borders? Identity theft is what they've been gearing up for, not digital item theft. As I stated above, it's all directly related to severity of the crime.


----------



## Tyreal

Can't change the MAC on a cable modem without invalidating the certificate. Its a Docsis thing. You cannot get online with a non-matching certificate unless your on a REALLY outdated ISP, but that is a whole other discussion.
You CAN however change your IP by changing the mac of the ethernet card/router hooked up to the modem, if you know how to properly do it.

Question, how's the new beta 12.6 Radeon drivers working with D3?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Like I said, I don't pay close enough attaion to those details so I wasn't sure, but then again, if the person's from a diff country... It all comes down to how far they're willing to go for something. Going after someone for blatanly stealing someone's identity? Someone distributing CP or other such illegal material? Absolutely, they'd probably pursue internationally. Someone taking 100 bucks worth of digital items from a game, not worth their time. Sure that doesn't make it legal, it's still very much illegal, but in a world driven by money, it's not worth it for them. Now if you felt like spending thousands on legal fees and greasing the right wheels to get it done, You absolutely could get someone imprisoned.
> It's like the jay-walking laws, technically it's illegal to jay-walk across a street. I do it, I've seen people do it right in front of cops, and they just kept driving, it's not worth their time. How far they'll pursue something is directly related to the severity of the crime imo. It's unfortunate that it's like that, but that's the world we live in unfortunately.
> And how about across international borders? Identity theft is what they've been gearing up for, not digital item theft. As I stated above, it's all directly related to severity of the crime.


Both, actually, because one begets the other. remember it's a REAL MONEY auction house, which means it's no longer digital items that are being stolen, but american currency. As far as their international potency? They'll start by requesting that the country of residence does something, and if nothing happens, they issue a warrant. All the warrant will do unless the guy got really crazy with it is throw up a flag in their system if he ever gets arrested and then they can decide whether they want to pursue extradition or just bargain with them for additional charges within their home country, depending on the publicity and the potential cost of the extradition and case versus the actual severity of the crime.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Can't change the MAC on a cable modem without invalidating the certificate. Its a Docsis thing. You cannot get online with a non-matching certificate unless your on a REALLY outdated ISP, but that is a whole other discussion.
> You CAN however change your IP by changing the mac of the ethernet card/router hooked up to the modem, if you know how to properly do it.
> Question, how's the new beta 12.6 Radeon drivers working with D3?


South Korea. China. That's where the IP's are being traced back to. Sooo.... About those MAC addresses....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreal*
> 
> Can't change the MAC on a cable modem without invalidating the certificate. Its a Docsis thing. You cannot get online with a non-matching certificate unless your on a REALLY outdated ISP, but that is a whole other discussion.
> You CAN however change your IP by changing the mac of the ethernet card/router hooked up to the modem, if you know how to properly do it.
> Question, how's the new beta 12.6 Radeon drivers working with D3?


oh nice I did not know the certificate part... I did know you can change your IP by changing the MAC of the first connected device though.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> This is all true, however, Comcast is also under legal obligation to protect account-holder privacy, and unless the crime was something on a felony level, do you really think the govt or even state level law-enforcement would push them about customer info for a Diablo 3 account hacking? They'd complain about waste of resources because it's a videogame. I mean no offense to you or to anyone who's been hacked, but in the grand scheme of things, no one but you really cares your account got hacked, just being honest. Clearly Blizz doesn't, WoW still being hacked, and now this kinda proves it.


Actually, this is *not true.*

While I was an admin at Alienware, I had several people attempt to DDOS us...When I called their ISP and even threatened a lawsuit, I was given the full 9 yards.

It's no longer as much of a legal obligation as it used to be...

Back in 04/05 it was lock/key...Needed a lawyer etc...Now, if you're actually a respected/"approved" individual, all you do is ask. ~ Obviously there is a protocal and a reasoning but, when that's challenged, legitimately, the ISP will actually disclose ALL relevant information to the party based on relevancy.

All 4/5 script kiddies that attempted to hack us, actually settled BECAUSE their ISP's were so diligent in providing the information...

So, it's really not a waste of resources and all Blizzard would have to do would be to file a formal inquiry with that ISP.

If they //DIDN'T//, especially in the case of the RMAH, they would actually be breaking the law and violating your rights of due process...They also have to file with the ISP, FBI et al in a case of where their network is/was compromised and you've been legitimately hacked or, again, they're breaking the law and violating your rights.

Considering they're in bed with AT&T long term w/the WoW routers...You better bet on your ISP selling you out instantaneously...It's 2012, not 1999.


----------



## pjBSOD

Okay guys, let's try and keep this on topic please. I understand some of it has to do with players getting their accounts hacked, however last I checked, this was the Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread. Not the How to get around MAC address spoofing and finding the location of a keylogger via their IP Thread.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually, this is *not true.*
> While I was an admin at Alienware, I had several people attempt to DDOS us...When I called their ISP and even threatened a lawsuit, I was given the full 9 yards.
> It's no longer as much of a legal obligation as it used to be...
> Back in 04/05 it was lock/key...Needed a lawyer etc...Now, if you're actually a respected/"approved" individual, all you do is ask. ~ Obviously there is a protocal and a reasoning but, when that's challenged, legitimately, the ISP will actually disclose ALL relevant information to the party based on relevancy.
> All 4/5 script kiddies that attempted to hack us, actually settled BECAUSE their ISP's were so diligent in providing the information...
> So, it's really not a waste of resources and all Blizzard would have to do would be to file a formal inquiry with that ISP.
> If they //DIDN'T//, especially in the case of the RMAH, they would actually be breaking the law and violating your rights of due process...They also have to file with the ISP, FBI et al in a case of where their network is/was compromised and you've been legitimately hacked or, again, they're breaking the law and violating your rights.
> Considering they're in bed with AT&T long term w/the WoW routers...You better bet on your ISP selling you out instantaneously...It's 2012, not 1999.


Masked I've respected your knowledge (and learned quite a bit) since I actively read the SWTOR thread, so thanks for some additional information on the subject. I still think my point is at least partially valid, since you worked for a company and pushed for info, they'd of course give you the whole 9 yards. My line of reasoning, however, went back to HardwareDecoder's post about he himself getting a subpoena for the IP, and in that case, I still think my point is valid about the ISP not giving him the info over a Diablo 3 account hacking. Now if Blizzard called them, then yeah, the ISP would do something, they're a multi-million dollar company, not a single person with no affiliation.

I'm not saying ISP won't provide the info in a legal case, of course they will, but not to just anyone.

EDIT: To stay on topic... I've barely played much (friend bought it for me so we could play some before he left on deployment.) Got a Wizard at 18, and a DH at 5. Liking the Wizard more than I thought I would. I typically hate playing casters in RPGs.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Okay guys, let's try and keep this on topic please. I understand some of it has to do with players getting their accounts hacked, however last I checked, this was the Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread. Not the How to get around MAC address spoofing and finding the location of a keylogger via their IP Thread.


C'mon, we're just massaging our respective "your user name here"...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Now about them demon hunting...


----------



## ntherblast

Nobody has legitimately reported being hacked with the mobile authenticator. If they did they lie and usually add it after they were hacked or they are using a dial-in authenticator which only works for WoW. Also I am pretty sure Blizzard would report if their security infrastructure was breached because they are legally required too


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Masked I've respected your knowledge (and learned quite a bit) since I actively read the SWTOR thread, so thanks for some additional information on the subject. I still think my point is at least partially valid, since you worked for a company and pushed for info, they'd of course give you the whole 9 yards. My line of reasoning, however, went back to HardwareDecoder's post about he himself getting a subpoena for the IP, and in that case, I still think my point is valid about the ISP not giving him the info over a Diablo 3 account hacking. Now if Blizzard called them, then yeah, the ISP would do something, they're a multi-million dollar company, not a single person with no affiliation.
> I'm not saying ISP won't provide the info in a legal case, of course they will, but not to just anyone.


Oh yeah, I'm just trying to address the misconception that an ISP won't jump through hoops in regards to Blizzard (This is a major topic over there so, I figured I'd kill 2 birds...)...But, in general, there also seem to be some huge discrepancies with how/why that happens.

HD could NOT call his ISP and actually even receive a response...This simply isn't an option open to the general public...You don't even know what needs to be filed much less, actually know the COP (Chain of protocol) in regards to getting an IP...So, short of his lawyer making the call and filing formally, that's not happening.

If you're a manufacturer or vendor, holding people's general credit information and you are hacked...There's actually an entire legal protocol that follows because you've actually started a chain effect that, obviously most people don't even realize exists until it happens. ~ The FBI takes that VERY seriously.

For example, if I was hacked on my home server and my customer's information was compromised...Legally, I have to report that tomorrow morning to the FBI in regards to my due diligence or, I've violated their rights...

This is how you KNOW that Blizzard hasn't been compromised yet...If they had, they have a legal obligation to //ALL// of us that they would be in breach of and that's actually a lawsuit, they'd never win, no matter the school of lawyers they throw at it, they're violating your core rights in regards to being a consumer.

Now, an ISP, this is more of a recent occurance, then not...Will actually provide you (Barring you're a legitimate source) with information if you follow the protocol...Obviously you need a legitimate reason and cause, have to file that information, etc...But, they finally figured out that it costs a TON less just to give it to you, legitimately, then involve the lawyers.

In some cases, you still do need a lawyer but, for the most part, if you're the admin/owner of a company and you're being hacked by so-and-so, they'll provide you with that information. ~ It's all about the $$$$.

~~~
I'm actually having a great time farming Inferno...I sell practically everything I get...Have made over 2-3m in the past week...I see this lasting for years to come.

My only complaint is the idiots that are asking 10m+ on some of these items...They're seem to be droves of them.

Why pay 10m for a 1200dps bow when I can buy the same thing for 5m? ~ Ughhhh.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I've barely played much (friend bought it for me so we could play some before he left on deployment.) Got a Wizard at 18, and a DH at 5. Liking the Wizard more than I thought I would. I typically hate playing casters in RPGs.


The Wizard is great, man. I'm having zero troubles at all soloing all of act 1 on Inferno, but Act 2 currently is a different story. It's like night & day difficulty difference between those two acts.


----------



## skwannabe

Anyone getting low fps? Ever since new patch, I've been getting low FPS. Recently reinstalled windows and I'm on 301.42 drivers for my GTX580. Settings are the same from what I had before.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> refresh to see if someone knows.
> also....
> you're a level 60 doing this on Nightmare level? just making sure you didn't mean Hell... that's quite a lot of money for so easy if it is on NM, I may just switch to Zombie dogs and walk thru it quickly if so. might even pick up something useful for my lower chars


yes level 60 going throught nightmare. Start Heart of sin quest then waypoint to the bridge. Then just run through till you beat act 3. I made BANK. All i did was make sure every piece of gear on my character had +GF +MF... but with valor buff x5 gold drops are between 500-1000g and you find tons of rares to sell. I literally made between 150-200K in an hour or less


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if someone hacks my account I will get a subpoena for the IP of whoever logged on to my account I posted about this before, it is in fact a federal crime to breach computer systems. Blizzard does not have a choice whether or not to hand over the IP information or not. PERIOD.
> How do I know? Degree in Criminal Justice.


Except for when you find out that the source is out of country. Then your screwed because feds have no jurisdiction, even on a related case, outside of the country without the cooperation of the foreign government involved. Think we have time and money for feds to be tracking down ips of little asian (assuming its coming from the continent with the highest human population and not to be racist) hackers so that american citizens can have their level 60 witches and wizards fantasy gear secure? ... I wish that were feasible, but this is definitely something law enforcement is not going to look twice at unless there is actual bank account/credit card/personal identity being stolen. How do I know? Career in criminal justice







BUT, if you were referring to just being able to do the investigation yourself and take the law into your own hands... then that would be possible. Although it IS a federal crime, its definitely on the lowest of the low end of priorities unless real [important] information is being stolen.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Auction house helped me a whole lot. Thanks for the suggestion. Didn't have to spend so much though. Amazing what you can find for under 10,000 gold. Almost makes the blacksmith worthless in my opinion.


I agree. For anyone who reads this that may not know, If you only have a certain amount of gold to spend, try putting it in the bottom left hand box "max buyout" This will save you all the crying and ridiculous prices along with the actual "auctions" and just show you what you can afford right then and there!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Except for when you find out that the source is out of country. Then your screwed because feds have no jurisdiction, even on a related case, outside of the country without the cooperation of the foreign government involved. Think we have time and money for feds to be tracking down ips of little asian (assuming its coming from the continent with the highest human population and not to be racist) hackers so that american citizens can have their level 60 witches and wizards fantasy gear secure? ... I wish that were feasible, but this is definitely something law enforcement is not going to look twice at unless there is actual bank account/credit card/personal identity being stolen. How do I know? Career in criminal justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, if you were referring to just being able to do the investigation yourself and take the law into your own hands... then that would be possible. Although it IS a federal crime, its definitely on the lowest of the low end of priorities unless real [important] information is being stolen.


you can bet your bottom dollar that blizzard is in it somehow







why are only certain countries in the SEA servers? wouldn't it make more sense to drive all asian IP traffic to the SEA servers? why do we have to share the lag of a trans pacific hop when EU have their own server? why does the SEA server only serve a limited number of asian pacific countries?

it's all about $.... they know the gold farmers represent a sizable portion of their customer base... why do you think when you see gold spammer in general chat and you report the spam and nothing gets done about it?... it's not that they cant build a filter to find out who has been spamming.... it's not that hard of a script/filter to write to find all the gold spammers...


----------



## Crazy9000

I posted a video from a gold farmer guy awhile back, he said that most of the accounts that get stolen are from hacked community forums. They just try the same email and password to log in to the game, and tons of them work since people use the same ones.

That's much more likely then Blizzard getting hacked, and would still explain the people who have been too careful to be keylogged getting accounts taken. So make sure your D3 pass is unique!


----------



## pjBSOD

Almost done with Act 2 Inferno. I have died so many times...


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Anyone soloing Inferno A2+ with WD? I could really use some help.

I have decent gear, and farm A1 Butcher effortlessly, but I go to A2, can't even come close.

Currently I'm using

P/D-Splinters
Grasp-Extra Slow
Wall- Slow
Hex - Healing
Spirit Walk - Healing
Horrify - Armor Bonus

Blood Ritual
Spirit Vessel
Pierce the Veil

35K Life
A/S 2.02
30K DPS
2.5K Armor
Lowest Res is 350, median of about 385.

Short of getting better gear, is there any hope for me haha?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I posted a video from a gold farmer guy awhile back, he said that most of the accounts that get stolen are from hacked community forums. They just try the same email and password to log in to the game, and tons of them work since people use the same ones.
> That's much more likely then Blizzard getting hacked, and would still explain the people who have been too careful to be keylogged getting accounts taken. So make sure your D3 pass is unique!


Another trend "we" see is that when people actually sign up on those gold websites, they use the same information as their Blizzard accounts as well...Obviously they don't tell Blizzard, Bioware etc...But, it's a reality.

Like I said before, remember when SOE was hacked...And they had to send a personalized email to every single person who's information was on the hacked cluster? ~ I was one of those people...and there's a very rigid protocol in regards to a leak/hack/data exposure etc...

When you're compromised, consumer protection laws FORCE that company to report everything to the FBI and then they must answer specifically to those people on the compromised server, above and beyond alerting the public...These are actual laws.

In my case, because I was technically an employee with SOE at the time, I received a very personalized email from the head of security, stating what was breached, when it was breached, what was stolen, what information I had on the server and that I was actually covered by SOE in terms of period losses. ~ As a customer of SOE, I received an email that had all of the above information but, it didn't include that I was covered under SOE, obviously, just that my information was compromised and had to be changed.

So if Blizzard was ever hacked and they failed to report the above, we'd all be millionaires, literally...Since I didn't enjoy my Starbucks Chai this morning out of my own personal SBX in my living room, I know for a fact that Blizzard hasn't been hacked yet.

To combat hacking I'd do the following:

1) Put your Blizzard account on a separate email...Make a Gmail account and make that email/pass extremely unique...If it's a hassle, you'll remember it better.

2) Make your password something unique with at least 3 capitals...

A lot of people go with random numbers/letters...That really won't ultimately help you, especially in terms of the hardware available on the market...The number crunch is virtually the same between a a2J4k3m4N2S4D4 and Blizzard1SuckS3.

I would mix it up a bit, though...Each variation adds a good amount of TIME to your being hacked.

3) Get an authenticator.

This falls into the same category as Blizzard being hacked BUT, Blizzard can't control this being brute-forced which, is what is happening.

Gold site 01 gets your info, gives it to Hacker 01 who in turn, flips it on Blizzard's site, trying thousands of variations until it gets a hit...Then, if you have an authenticator, I'd give them about a week before they get into your account...Given that they have the right password.

4) Set up the mobile SMS alert app...

This is NOT an authenticator BUT, gives you some serious power.

The moment your information is changed and you're not the one changing that information, CALL THEM.

Trace-routing that IP ultimately, is more important than your gold...I really hate saying that and I'll more than likely get a mass of QQ but, that IP is key to actually stopping this crap from happening...So CALL THEM immediately and alert them to the fact that you're being hacked.

They can stop it right there, track the Hacker to wherever he is and you've now created a litigious situation that they can act on immediately.

5) Given the algorithms, if you followed #2, it would realistically take a Hacker about...2-3 months to get your information right from scratch...So, change that password every 3 months...

~~~

If you actually do the above and don't buy gold with that information...Or email...You won't get hacked...Period.

Oh, and 6) STOP BUYING GOLD.

There you go.


----------



## 1rkrage

^ i've read as well that somebody had the d3 website splash screen replaced with a seemingly official page that asked you to login. so Make sure the website address is legit as well when you go to the forums or check your account on bnet.

passwords are not case sensitive though from what I hear.


----------



## eternal7trance

I don't know what it is with this game vs the previous Diablos I played, but I'm already bored as hell. Also, farming Inferno is not rewarding at all. I have 250% MF and I can't really get more as a barb or else I die too fast. I've killed hundreds of elite/rare inferno packs and I have yet to see a level 60 item or anything good for that matter.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Finally got to Inferno over the weekend and got a Legendary drop once I got 5 stacks of valor. Level 59 1 hander with 400 damage, other then the damage it has a lot of really nice stats so I will try to sell it on the AH.

Hardest group I have found was a gold pack of horde, vortex, plagued, desecration in a small tunnel.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Anyone soloing Inferno A2+ with WD? I could really use some help.
> I have decent gear, and farm A1 Butcher effortlessly, but I go to A2, can't even come close.
> Currently I'm using
> P/D-Splinters
> Grasp-Extra Slow
> Wall- Slow
> Hex - Healing
> Spirit Walk - Healing
> Horrify - Armor Bonus
> Blood Ritual
> Spirit Vessel
> Pierce the Veil
> 35K Life
> A/S 2.02
> 30K DPS
> 2.5K Armor
> Lowest Res is 350, median of about 385.
> Short of getting better gear, is there any hope for me haha?


I have a similar setup skills-wise. I use firebomb instead of the poison darts (because of splash). The main thing different for me though is the hex and horrify. I use Soul Harvest with Siphon to get life and increase INT with Zombie Bears. I basically run in, use Soul Harvest to gain dmg, and spam Zombie Bears, and since the soul harvest takes a second to bring in the health, it usually happens right as I'm getting low. I then use Spirit Walk to get out of there before I die.I am seriously underpowered for probably even Act 4 hell, but with this build, I'm able to do more damage and survive longer than I have with a lot of other builds.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The moment your information is changed and you're not the one changing that information, CALL THEM.
> Trace-routing that IP ultimately, is more important than your gold...I really hate saying that and I'll more than likely get a mass of QQ but, that IP is key to actually stopping this crap from happening...So CALL THEM immediately and alert them to the fact that you're being hacked.
> They can stop it right there, track the Hacker to wherever he is and you've now created a litigious situation that they can act on immediately.
> Oh, and 6) STOP BUYING GOLD.
> There you go.


Although calling them sounds like a great idea, most hackers are in and out before you would get off of hold.

I agree hackers wouldn't hack accounts if you didn't buy gold/items, simple as that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Anyone soloing Inferno A2+ with WD? I could really use some help.
> I have decent gear, and farm A1 Butcher effortlessly, but I go to A2, can't even come close.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm using
> P/D-Splinters
> Grasp-Extra Slow
> Wall- Slow
> Hex - Healing
> Spirit Walk - Healing
> Horrify - Armor Bonus
> Blood Ritual
> Spirit Vessel
> Pierce the Veil
> 35K Life
> A/S 2.02
> 30K DPS
> 2.5K Armor
> Lowest Res is 350, median of about 385.
> 
> 
> Short of getting better gear, is there any hope for me haha?


Act II is hard for everyone, pick and choose your fights, but don't think that act III gets better







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Almost done with Act 2 Inferno. I have died so many times...


Keep at it, the real question is if you can solo the last boss of ACT II.If you can, then you are ready for ACT III, if not, it is time to farm some gear/gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm just trying to address the misconception that an ISP won't jump through hoops in regards to Blizzard (This is a major topic over there so, I figured I'd kill 2 birds...)...But, in general, there also seem to be some huge discrepancies with how/why that happens.
> HD could NOT call his ISP and actually even receive a response...This simply isn't an option open to the general public...You don't even know what needs to be filed much less, actually know the COP (Chain of protocol) in regards to getting an IP...So, short of his lawyer making the call and filing formally, that's not happening.
> If you're a manufacturer or vendor, holding people's general credit information and you are hacked...There's actually an entire legal protocol that follows because you've actually started a chain effect that, obviously most people don't even realize exists until it happens. ~ The FBI takes that VERY seriously.
> For example, if I was hacked on my home server and my customer's information was compromised...Legally, I have to report that tomorrow morning to the FBI in regards to my due diligence or, I've violated their rights...


And this is when my bank gets a Cam Alert


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I have a similar setup skills-wise. I use firebomb instead of the poison darts (because of splash). The main thing different for me though is the hex and horrify. I use Soul Harvest with Siphon to get life and increase INT with Zombie Bears. I basically run in, use Soul Harvest to gain dmg, and spam Zombie Bears, and since the soul harvest takes a second to bring in the health, it usually happens right as I'm getting low. I then use Spirit Walk to get out of there before I die.I am seriously underpowered for probably even Act 4 hell, but with this build, I'm able to do more damage and survive longer than I have with a lot of other builds.


In inferno you don't "get low" you just die.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Although calling them sounds like a great idea, most hackers are in and out before you would get off of hold.:


Diablo 3 servers track the last IP that was actively on the account.

I do agree there needs to be more tracing on the back-end but, over-all, it's best if you call them immediately.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Anyone soloing Inferno A2+ with WD? I could really use some help.
> I have decent gear, and farm A1 Butcher effortlessly, but I go to A2, can't even come close.
> Currently I'm using
> P/D-Splinters
> Grasp-Extra Slow
> Wall- Slow
> Hex - Healing
> Spirit Walk - Healing
> Horrify - Armor Bonus
> Blood Ritual
> Spirit Vessel
> Pierce the Veil
> 35K Life
> A/S 2.02
> 30K DPS
> 2.5K Armor
> Lowest Res is 350, median of about 385.
> Short of getting better gear, is there any hope for me haha?


I use almost the same build but with zombie bears. Don't really need the wall and grasp at the same time. I also have been trading out soul harvest for hex. Me and a barbarian friend farm A1 inferno nightly just to get geared up for A2. If I find something thats an upgrade for her I give it to her and she does the same for me. If you find someone to run with that complements your class it makes things a lot easier ( not to mention more fun). Honestly short of gear there is no real way. 1 thing, you may want to trade some vitality for more DPS. Most A2 stuff it doesnt matter if you have 20k or 35 k life so I've been trading out vit for int. I'm around 29.8kDPS 26k life, 280ish resists.

Posion dart /splinters
Grasp/ slow
spirit walk/ mana regen
hex/ chicken
fetish army/ legion of daggers
zombie bears
with same passives as you

In elite packs pop fetish,hex,spirit walk and spam bears on them. With big bad voodoo and the mana rune in there its an infinite supply of bears. Also what type of weapon are you using? I decided to go with a 1200DPS 2 hander for now until I can afford a nice 1 hand/offhand combo.


----------



## NoTiCe

Soo, who's been able to kill Belial in inferno? It's tough just getting pass the first part :/.

If anyone is stuck at him and needs an extra player msg me







.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> Soo, who's been able to kill Belial in inferno? It's tough just getting pass the first part :/.
> If anyone is stuck at him and needs an extra player msg me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got him down this past weekend, it took me about 15-20 attempts though. I got to phase 3 80% of the time, but kept getting 1 shot in P3...


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I made it to level 49 last night. After I searched the AH as I was getting off I found a level 47 (level req drop) wep with about 450 dps and couldn't help myself. Heres to going from 1.9k dps to 4.8k dps. I guess I may as well grab another if I see it and it should bump me up to about 7k dps or so. Is that alright for A1 hell? I also have approx 12k hp. plan on stacking a resist soon and then using the passive as well. Between 50% damage reduction, near 50% dodge, and then a lot of resist on top of that I think hell is going to be a joke for a while...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I made it to level 49 last night. After I searched the AH as I was getting off I found a level 47 (level req drop) wep with about 450 dps and couldn't help myself. Heres to going from 1.9k dps to 4.8k dps. I guess I may as well grab another if I see it and it should bump me up to about 7k dps or so. Is that alright for A1 hell? I also have approx 12k hp. plan on stacking a resist soon and then using the passive as well. Between 50% damage reduction, near 50% dodge, and then a lot of resist on top of that I think hell is going to be a joke for a while...


LOL







nice find

the more DPS you can stack up the better

but 12k HP is not really much, should shop for stuff with more +VIT and +STR to bump up the armor and life

everytime i shop, i look for 3 stats

either DEX + VIT + STR (Monk & DH) or INT + VIT + STR (WD & Wiz)

so Barbs are the most economical, they only need STR + VIT









at the moment my Followers have more HP (10k) than i do (8k), as i stack them up with blue VIT drops

but not so lucky for myself as i only want RARE items with the stats that i want

another good bonus i always look for are Critical hits

but is hard to find good equipment with all 4 stats that are worth while or affordable


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I made it to level 49 last night. After I searched the AH as I was getting off I found a level 47 (level req drop) wep with about 450 dps and couldn't help myself. Heres to going from 1.9k dps to 4.8k dps. I guess I may as well grab another if I see it and it should bump me up to about 7k dps or so. Is that alright for A1 hell? I also have approx 12k hp. plan on stacking a resist soon and then using the passive as well. Between 50% damage reduction, near 50% dodge, and then a lot of resist on top of that I think hell is going to be a joke for a while...


If well geared Monk should steamroll to Inferno Act 1/2. Personally my problems started at Act 3/4 Hell. I hit the wall where you have to farm the Act to gear up.

Still stuck at Act 1 Inferno, slowly farming the Butcher better/faster (if you can call 1-2 hr runs fast, gooo super low DPS!).

You should be fine for Hell, theres a gear check at Act 3 so that will tell you if you're undergeared or not.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> You should be fine for Hell, theres a gear check at Act 3 so that will tell you if you're undergeared or not.


hmm... you need a good balance between HP and DPS

it'll be awfully boring and slow to have high VIT but low DPS to farm the level or take forever to kill the boss, in which is turns more like into wearing down the boss and kiting the boss.

i think you can farm gold faster if you steam-roll into group of mobs that you can collect the caching faster than trying to wear down the boss just to get some rares / uniques

quite frankly i don't play Diablo as i used to, back in D2 i always aimed for the boss runs

now in D3 is more a gold farming run









much faster to come up with the gold you need to buy the gear you need off AH than to fight off the bosses to get the items

specially when most of the random stats generation might not even roll out what you want

like my Barb, keeps rolling out high INT !!!!!!!! gears like *** !!







so i keep giving all my Barb gears to my Wiz instead, LOL









and my Wiz keeps rolling out DEX stuff which is good for both my DH and Monk

but none of my other chars will roll out decent STR gears









so i have to keep on shopping AH for Barb stuff


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice find
> the more DPS you can stack up the better
> but 12k HP is not really much, should shop for stuff with more +VIT and +STR to bump up the armor and life
> everytime i shop, i look for 3 stats
> either DEX + VIT + STR (Monk & DH) or INT + VIT + STR (WD & Wiz)
> *so Barbs are the most economical, they only need STR + VIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> at the moment my Followers have more HP (10k) than i do (8k), as i stack them up with blue VIT drops
> but not so lucky for myself as i only want RARE items with the stats that i want
> another good bonus i always look for are Critical hits
> but is hard to find good equipment with all 4 stats that are worth while or affordable


Barbs most economical??? Pardon??? Monks/Barbs are the most gear dependent classes. At lower levels you don't feel the strain but once you are in Inferno gear is a premium and you can't do what the range classes do which is just stack your main stat + IAS because we actually have to get beat on while we do damage so we have to find gear with +resist to all as well.

Since Barbs are so gear dependent you will spend a load of money on the AH trying to play with the range classes in Act2 Inferno and beyond. Barb gear is also the most expensive late game because we are pigeon holed into one build type which requires str+vit+resists all to be competitive and we aren't really competitive at that.

I have 100h played on the barb and I love the class but the late game gearing is annoying. I have much more fun on my Wizard. Gear is cheap (relative to my barb) and I am at 60k dmg and in Act2 inferno with little effort.


----------



## nycste

Wow so i totally and i mean totally redid my gear last night. On a budget (which is why i prob have no HP lol) I transformed my old setup which was something like.

Lv 60 Monk for only a few days.

-35k HP, 11-12k DPS, 208 Resist to all (bec talent), had a normal set and a MF set.

Now my new spec looks like.

-15k HP (LOL), 13k DPS (15.7kdps self buff), 1516 Dex, 401 Vit, 4502 Armor, 577 Resist to all, 35 dodge, 60% damage reduction, +113 Magic find in my DPS gear (168 in some blues)

I have been steamrolling Hell act 4 like its not even funny then i figured lets try inferno that place that made me cry in my first 5 mins, and So far I have been steamrolling all of act 1 i have random save points and just kept jumping portals and killing the floor then porting to another etc. I gotta redo it in order and prob should be able to clear Act 1 now when before just the first 2 quests were brutal.

So what am i trying to say among all of this is rather simple.

Having a lot of health is nice, but not being able to properly heal that health doesnt work unless you can back it up.

I traded 20k Health for + 370 Resistance and some Armor, I am now super beefy and only need to heal 15k total health back from 1. It seems to work for now, I am only in Act 1 inferno and i destroy Act 4 hell.

for whatever its worth, my upgrades will be near identical items except have some vitality i hope


----------



## AllGamer

on a slightly side subject

Does anyone know of a counter to the Arcane 360 Laser beam trap, other than staying the way far away from it?

it's really annoying when a group of elites / champions mops just drops like 5 of them in a row, and you have no where to run to avoid those lasers


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Yeah that is my opinion as well. Also, my 12k hp is entirely sufficient with the mantra of healing + hp per hit rune then just have cutting winds or w/e popped and I hardly ever even loose health. So far with that build NM has been CAKE, there are very few elite mobs that I can't just sit infront of and pound to death, my health hardly even drops in most cases. Even if they do hurt me a bit I have 2 healing spells on top of it that I rarely even touch. It will be fun to get to inferno get rofl stomped and come back here QQing about how terrible I'm doing hahaha.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> on a slightly side subject
> Does anyone know of a counter to the Arcane 360 Laser beam trap, other than staying the way far away from it?
> it's really annoying when a group of elites / champions mops just drops like 5 of them in a row, and you have no where to run to avoid those lasers


Run far, far, far, away...Then run some more.

You counter the lasers by being as baller as Mario and not getting hit by them in the first place


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> on a slightly side subject
> Does anyone know of a counter to the Arcane 360 Laser beam trap, other than staying the way far away from it?
> it's really annoying when a group of elites / champions mops just drops like 5 of them in a row, and you have no where to run to avoid those lasers


Once the beam actually comes out it is easy to dodge them. Until then, it is best to just stay out of the way until the beam comes out and you know how to avoid it. That being said, the odds are in your favor that a beam won't hit you if you stand next to it as it has to pop the beam in the small area where you are. I usually just stay out of the way however until I see which direction the beam starts from to rotate.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah that is my opinion as well. Also, my 12k hp is entirely sufficient with the mantra of healing + hp per hit rune then just have cutting winds or w/e popped and I hardly ever even loose health. So far with that build NM has been CAKE, there are very few elite mobs that I can't just sit infront of and pound to death, my health hardly even drops in most cases. Even if they do hurt me a bit I have 2 healing spells on top of it that I rarely even touch. It will be fun to get to inferno get rofl stomped and come back here QQing about how terrible I'm doing hahaha.


i definitely enjoy playing the monk more than the barb for the same reason

it's great at boss fights, and the ability to always "teleport" to the boss makes it that much more rewarding, it's odd that the monk misses a punch to get back HP

Life on Hit gears works way better on the monk than on the Barb

but once you hit the later stages of Hell, and as many already commented on Inferno

you'll have to practically forgo most of those to get +elemental protection stats gears

LOL







for the very same reason why i rather farm on NM / Hell until i'm all geared up for to finish the Quests on Inferno









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Once the beam actually comes out it is easy to dodge them. Until then, it is best to just stay out of the way until the beam comes out and you know how to avoid it. That being said, the odds are in your favor that a beam won't hit you if you stand next to it as it has to pop the beam in the small area where you are. I usually just stay out of the way however until I see which direction the beam starts from to rotate.


it's easy when it's only a couple

i can handle up to 3

but when they drop 5 in a row... and a big horde or mobs around you, there's no escape

specially when they use that skill that teleports You back to where they are standing

really hate that combo LOL









worse is, when they do that in a Walled map

is not as bad in an open field


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i definitely enjoy playing the monk more than the barb for the same reason
> it's great at boss fights, and the ability to always "teleport" to the boss makes it that much more rewarding, it's odd that the monk misses a punch to get back HP
> Life on Hit gears works way better on the monk than on the Barb
> but one you hit the later stages of Hell, and as many already commented on Inferno
> you'll have to practically forgo most of those to get +elemental protection stats gears
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the very same reason why i rather farm on NM / Hell until i'm all geared up for to finish the Quests on Inferno


For some reason I went back to my level 5 monk over the weekend, and I've been enjoying him quite a bit. I'm actually pretty excited to get back home and play him, which I wasn't quite feeling for my wizard.

I just wish there was some way to get rushed to the end of nightmare or something







. Not much of a challenge in normal.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I use almost the same build but with zombie bears. Don't really need the wall and grasp at the same time. I also have been trading out soul harvest for hex. Me and a barbarian friend farm A1 inferno nightly just to get geared up for A2. If I find something thats an upgrade for her I give it to her and she does the same for me. If you find someone to run with that complements your class it makes things a lot easier ( not to mention more fun). Honestly short of gear there is no real way. 1 thing, you may want to trade some vitality for more DPS. Most A2 stuff it doesnt matter if you have 20k or 35 k life so I've been trading out vit for int. I'm around 29.8kDPS 26k life, 280ish resists.
> Posion dart /splinters
> Grasp/ slow
> spirit walk/ mana regen
> hex/ chicken
> fetish army/ legion of daggers
> zombie bears
> with same passives as you
> In elite packs pop fetish,hex,spirit walk and spam bears on them. With big bad voodoo and the mana rune in there its an infinite supply of bears. Also what type of weapon are you using? I decided to go with a 1200DPS 2 hander for now until I can afford a nice 1 hand/offhand combo.


I've tried the hex/chicken and fetish army but never with bears.

I'm using a 1h 850 dps 1.2 A/S with a 150-299dmg +vit/+int mojo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i definitely enjoy playing the monk more than the barb for the same reason
> it's great at boss fights, and the ability to always "teleport" to the boss makes it that much more rewarding, it's odd that the monk misses a punch to get back HP
> Life on Hit gears works way better on the monk than on the Barb
> but once you hit the later stages of Hell, and as many already commented on Inferno
> you'll have to practically forgo most of those to get +elemental protection stats gears
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the very same reason why i rather farm on NM / Hell until i'm all geared up for to finish the Quests on Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's easy when it's only a couple
> i can handle up to 3
> but when they drop 5 in a row... and a big horde or mobs around you, there's no escape
> specially when they use that skill that teleports You back to where they are standing
> really hate that combo LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worse is, when they do that in a Walled map
> is not as bad in an open field


When in doubt, push teleport or diamond skin!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> For some reason I went back to my level 5 monk over the weekend, and I've been enjoying him quite a bit. I'm actually pretty excited to get back home and play him, which I wasn't quite feeling for my wizard.
> I just wish there was some way to get rushed to the end of nightmare or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not much of a challenge in normal.


The wizard for me was just, meh...I got him to 43 then, just haven't had the drive to really take him to 60.

I started a Barb last night and didn't get off until 2 am...Was definitely a good time!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> For some reason I went back to my level 5 monk over the weekend, and I've been enjoying him quite a bit. I'm actually pretty excited to get back home and play him, which I wasn't quite feeling for my wizard.
> I just wish there was some way to get rushed to the end of nightmare or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not much of a challenge in normal.


While you can't really rush, grabbing a bunch of socketed items including weapons makes norm and NM basically a run through haha. I know for my next toon I'm going to just gear him and run to quest objectives. not really to worried about killing everything along the way.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The wizard for me was just, meh...I got him to 43 then, just haven't had the drive to really take him to 60.
> I started a Barb last night and didn't get off until 2 am...Was definitely a good time!


I used the lightning spell that makes you feel like emperor palpatine. That is good fun for awhile xD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The wizard for me was just, meh...I got him to 43 then, just haven't had the drive to really take him to 60.
> I started a Barb last night and didn't get off until 2 am...Was definitely a good time!


It is because the Wizard as a kiter simply is not as intensive or thrilling to play as a Monk or Barb, where things are up close and personal. Not knowing whether or not you will survive as you slug it out is a lot different than kiting and knowing one hit has the damage potential to kill you, or 3 if you have Force Armor on.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

The biggest challenge of getting my Monk to level 60 is going to be choosing which class I want to play next







. I'm tempted to go either WD or Wiz.... But I know that barb/DH would probably be more "fun". But again that is why I want to play the worst one first







. Which class do y'all think is the worst?


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> The biggest challenge of getting my Monk to level 60 is going to be choosing which class I want to play next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm tempted to go either WD or Wiz.... But I know that barb/DH would probably be more "fun". But again that is why I want to play the worst one first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which class do y'all think is the worst?


I like DH myself

I made the mistake of starting as a barb, got to level 52 and quit playing him because its just too much hassle..

I play my DH like a glass cannon, I can take anything out quick and easy from far away, then if things get to hot I vanish and vault back, then kite them.

Yeah you can get 1hit easy, but 95% of the time I kill the mobs before they can get close to me.


----------



## nycste

Fyi holding control over an item on floor in game shows the item stats saw it in a video and tried everything till I got it working


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Fyi holding control over an item on floor in game shows the item stats saw it in a video and tried everything till I got it working


That's pretty cool, I'll have to try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> The biggest challenge of getting my Monk to level 60 is going to be choosing which class I want to play next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm tempted to go either WD or Wiz.... But I know that barb/DH would probably be more "fun". But again that is why I want to play the worst one first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which class do y'all think is the worst?


It seems like WD is the least played, nothing scientific though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Except for when you find out that the source is out of country. Then your screwed because feds have no jurisdiction, even on a related case, outside of the country without the cooperation of the foreign government involved. Think we have time and money for feds to be tracking down ips of little asian (assuming its coming from the continent with the highest human population and not to be racist) hackers so that american citizens can have their level 60 witches and wizards fantasy gear secure? ... I wish that were feasible, but this is definitely something law enforcement is not going to look twice at unless there is actual bank account/credit card/personal identity being stolen. How do I know? Career in criminal justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, if you were referring to just being able to do the investigation yourself and take the law into your own hands... then that would be possible. Although it IS a federal crime, its definitely on the lowest of the low end of priorities unless real [important] information is being stolen.


yep I'm gonna go all max payne and hunt down some Asian kid if he were to hack me, for a game that gets really boring after a-1 inferno anyway. Naww







and ur right they won't do jack diddly


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's pretty cool, I'll have to try it.
> It seems like WD is the least played, nothing scientific though.


I was thinking the same think, I met my first WD yesterday at level 48. Granted I soloed almost all of norm and NM, but that's not the point dangit!









I do think WD will be my next class though. I'll have to flip a coin or something for the wizard as well.


----------



## Sainesk

if anyone wants the following necklace I have a bunch I bought off a merchant and can't even sell at a loss. Looks like armor and ranged damage reduction aren't very popular in the AH so i'll give them away free. I'm currently gold finding in act 1 inferno, just shoot me a pm and i'll give up to 5 per person (1 for each of your classes







). Would I use the necklace in Inferno? probably not, but I think they're okay for some builds in hell until you find something better.


----------



## Masked

Why was that trade thread closed? Anyone know the exact reason?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> The biggest challenge of getting my Monk to level 60 is going to be choosing which class I want to play next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm tempted to go either WD or Wiz.... But I know that barb/DH would probably be more "fun". But again that is why I want to play the worst one first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which class do y'all think is the worst?


I think barb is the worst in terms of gearing out, but it is pretty fun to play until you get into act 2 inferno.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think barb is the worst in terms of gearing out, but it is pretty fun to play until you get into act 2 inferno.


I agree - I love my Barbarian and he owns in Act I inferno, but Act II I get raped! To make yourself a decent Barbarian you have to either farm for hundreds of hours or spend millions in the Auction House. I'll stick with him though.

In other news, does anyone have a leftover guest pass please? I've finally convinced the Mrs to give the game a go and I would LOVE it for her to get into Diablo


----------



## Bobotheklown

I'm currently dominating Act 1 Inferno on my barb as well, very fun









Act 2 is a slaughter though, it's freaking tough.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Why was that trade thread closed? Anyone know the exact reason?


I remember seeing a member post something about items can be sold for real money and the thread might not be a good idea... then it was gone. Presumably that person reported it, and the moderator agreed with them and deleted it.

I don't really understand it though, I thought people were just trading items/gold, which I can't see violating any rules.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I remember seeing a member post something about items can be sold for real money and the thread might not be a good idea... then it was gone. Presumably that person reported it, and the moderator agreed with them and deleted it.
> I don't really understand it though, I thought people were just trading items/gold, which I can't see violating any rules.


It would involve real money at some point, so they shut it down.


----------



## CrashZero

it COULD involve real money at some point due to the RMAH..which afaik is currently on hold indefinitely... so stopping trading is perhaps a tad silly?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> It would involve real money at some point, so they shut it down.


How so? Just because there's a RMAH doesn't mean any money has to be involved in the trade thread. People could still trade items for items and gold.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How so? Just because there's a RMAH doesn't mean any money has to be involved in the trade thread. People could still trade items for items and gold.


Gold and items can be sold/bought for real money.


----------



## CrashZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Gold and items can be sold/bought for real money.


sure they can, so can anything and everything if you find someone willing to buy it... (assuming of course they launch the RMAH, not saying they won't..just saying its not looking like it will be soon)


----------



## Masked

They're 2 entirely separate entities.

The RMAH and the GAH and 2 completely, separate, services.

Thus, why there's a trade sub-forum on Battle.net.

If they're 2 completely separate entities and we only trade for gold, ultimately, what's the objectionable offense?

Yes, in game gold technically = $$$ but, if you keep it to a function of just gold, there can't really be any justifiable reason not to have it up.

So, I'm a bit curious as to the core reason of why a trade thread would be a violation to the rules?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> They're 2 entirely separate entities.
> The RMAH and the GAH and 2 completely, separate, services.
> Thus, why there's a trade sub-forum on Battle.net.
> If they're 2 completely separate entities and we only trade for gold, ultimately, what's the objectionable offense?
> Yes, in game gold technically = $$$ but, if you keep it to a function of just gold, there can't really be any justifiable reason not to have it up.


Who knows, all I know is some mod saw it and didn't like it.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

They will not release the RMAH for a while. Probably a good time after the PVP is released imo. The confusion of what is worth what and supply vs demand is pretty crazy right now and it doesn't make sense to start putting a real price on it right now. Though once everything gets a bit more perfected I'm sure the RMAH will be here shortly.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> if anyone wants the following necklace I have a bunch I bought off a merchant and can't even sell at a loss. Looks like armor and ranged damage reduction aren't very popular in the AH so i'll give them away free. I'm currently gold finding in act 1 inferno, just shoot me a pm and i'll give up to 5 per person (1 for each of your classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Would I use the necklace in Inferno? probably not, but I think they're okay for some builds in hell until you find something better.


that's one lesson i learned early in game

the merchants are over priced, LMAO









i always end up finding better stuff from AH


----------



## ThumperSD

Are the commodity items open yet for the AH? I still cant search for any gems


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Fyi holding control over an item on floor in game shows the item stats saw it in a video and tried everything till I got it working


very interesting, will have to try that when i get home

but, what's the benefit for single player to seeing the stats on the floor, when you can see it in your inventory?

my only guess is probably a re-roll if you are in multiplayer, so perhaps another player sees another set of stats, different than yours, and then whomever sees a better stats for that person to pick up the rare item?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*
> 
> Are the commodity items open yet for the AH? I still cant search for any gems


it is still down

but if you use the Act 2 farming on the bridge dargul oasis quest, then it's extremely easy to farm the gems that you want in very short period of time

i need to level up more my Gem dude to make those Square & better gems, at the moment all my gears are loaded up with perfect triangle gems


----------



## Crazy9000

Alright I pm'd a senior mod to see if we can get an official answer about trade threads, I'll let you guys know what comes of it.


----------



## CrashZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Alright I pm'd a senior mod to see if we can get an official answer about trade threads, I'll let you guys know what comes of it.


Thanks!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Alright I pm'd a senior mod to see if we can get an official answer about trade threads, I'll let you guys know what comes of it.


that would be helpful

i'll rather trade with people we know in here

than some unknown random guy on b.net

you always see people in Chat trying to sell / trade items


----------



## Rickles

I always see one person trying to sell or buy in general or gold and leveling spam, than I remember I am in general and promptly type /leave.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is it just me or has inferno drops been nerfed? I remember last week or so finding much better loot.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that would be helpful
> i'll rather trade with people we know in here
> than some unknown random guy on b.net
> you always see people in Chat trying to sell / trade items


Not only that but, it's much safer.

While I don't believe the nonsense about session ID's, I'd much rather trade to one of you knowing you're going to use it, opposed to some re-seller that's just going to jack the price...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I always see one person trying to sell or buy in general or gold and leveling spam, than I remember I am in general and promptly type /leave.


unfortunately i can't do that, for whatever twisted reason from B.net if i'm not in chat
it will kick me off with error 3007

their annoyancing always online anti-piracy thing is the cause of all these problems


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> unfortunately i can't do that, for whatever twisted reason from B.net if i'm not in chat
> it will kick me off with error 3007
> their annoyancing always online anti-piracy thing is the cause of all these problems


Does the same thing happen when you click on the gear icon and then leave channel?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it just me or has inferno drops been nerfed? I remember last week or so finding much better loot.


I'd be pretty surprised if there was an across the board nerf, but if you're running the same boss/area is possible he got nerfed a bit.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does the same thing happen when you click on the gear icon and then leave channel?


i need to be joined to any chat period

otherwise it'll time me out for inactivity even if i were in middle of a boss fight (which happened a couple of times)









it's a very well known issue in B.net

that's why they forced the join General to every body now, to "patch" their bug, which they still don't know how to fix


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I was going to buy a achieva tempered glass 27" ips... but I was able to resist... Unfortunately though I did need to purchase a new bike for this summer so there goes another $600







. Got a '11 diamondback podium 2, mostly all Tiagra parts. It should be here Friday and I'm pretty stoked to start riding it to work and such. I might even put a triathlon or two on it this summer, who knows







. Now on to selling my laptop, paintball gun, BX5a's, and maybe a few other toys to keep the balance in check. Problem with being a 20 year old with hardly any bills and a hefty check is not overspending on toys. It would be easy, but when your hobbies include computers, snowboarding, biking, camping, hiking, surfing, vacation, and partying to much your expenses some how just go through the roof...







Thank god I'll be to busy with classes this next year to worry about other stuff I need... there is ALWAYS something...

On a side note though, our gas here is like $4.30 at minimum right now, so really by the end of the summer the bike will definitely be free. That's with me driving a 2001 Honda civic as well...







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I was going to buy a achieva tempered glass 27" ips... but I was able to resist... Unfortunately though I did need to purchase a new bike for this summer so there goes another $600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got a '11 diamondback podium 2, mostly all Tiagra parts. It should be here Friday and I'm pretty stoked to start riding it to work and such. I might even put a triathlon or two on it this summer, who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now on to selling my laptop, paintball gun, BX5a's, and maybe a few other toys to keep the balance in check. Problem with being a 20 year old with hardly any bills and a hefty check is not overspending on toys. It would be easy, but when your hobbies include computers, snowboarding, biking, camping, hiking, surfing, vacation, and partying to much your expenses some how just go through the roof...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god I'll be to busy with classes this next year to worry about other stuff I need... there is ALWAYS something...
> On a side note though, our gas here is like $4.30 at minimum right now, so really by the end of the summer the bike will definitely be free. That's with me driving a 2001 Honda civic as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think you intended to post this somewhere else?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i need to be joined to any chat period
> otherwise it'll time me out for inactivity even if i were in middle of a boss fight (which happened a couple of times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a very well known issue in B.net
> that's why they forced the join General to every body now, to "patch" their bug, which they still don't know how to fix


Wow that is bizarre. Hopefully that was just the quick fix while they figure out how to truly fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I was going to buy a achieva tempered glass 27" ips... but I was able to resist...


Spending a bunch on my monitor was one of the best PC investments I've made. Unless you count the high res pushing me to buy new GPU's


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it just me or has inferno drops been nerfed? I remember last week or so finding much better loot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd be pretty surprised if there was an across the board nerf, but if you're running the same boss/area is possible he got nerfed a bit.


i believe they "fixed" identified a few of those always spawn spots, and adjust the drop rate on a few of those elite / champions hot spots that people camp a lot on those youtube videos

like ..."guess thanks for show-off, now everybody knows it, including Blizzard"

there was a lot more of those hot spots before

now they are mostly gone

the rate went from 100% or 50% all the way to like 35% to 5% rare drop rates on those farming hot spots

on the other hand

i've been randomly getting Rare drops from regular white mobs, it happened a few times already, it happens mostly in the Arachnid Cave in Act 1 or if not on the Oasis desert in Act 2

just killing those random 1 hit mobs, like the small spiders, or the annoying flying wasp that shoots poison, or rikachu creatures (forgot name), you 1 hit them and they drop rare

i always go







when that happens

is that even supposed to happen at all?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i believe they "fixed" identified a few of those always spawn spots, and adjust the drop rate on a few of those elite / champions hot spots that people camp a lot on those youtube videos
> like ..."guess thanks for show-off, now everybody knows it, including Blizzard"
> there was a lot more of those hot spots before
> now they are mostly gone
> the rate went from 100% or 50% all the way to like 35% to 5% rare drop rates on those farming hot spots
> on the other hand
> i've been randomly getting Rare drops from regular white mobs, it happened a few times already, it happens mostly in the Arachnid Cave in Act 1 or if not on the Oasis desert in Act 2
> just killing those random 1 hit mobs, like the small spiders, or the annoying flying wasp that shoots poison, or rikachu creatures (forgot name), you 1 hit them and they drop rare
> i always go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when that happens
> is that even supposed to happen at all?


Meh... that stinks. I salvaged a blue item today and got a Fiery Brimstone. Those are only suppose to come from legendaries I thought?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you intended to post this somewhere else?


I don't think he did. Those of us that have followed the D3 thread the past few months have talked about life as well, just chilling and waiting for the game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I don't think he did. Those of us that have followed the D3 thread the past few months have talked about life as well, just chilling and waiting for the game


Oh ok. So I just came late to the party. Alrite, thanks for clearing that.


----------



## AllGamer

while we are on irrelevant topic chatter









on a semi-relevant, yet irrelevant subject

can any Moderator with power, please update the topic tittle from *[Official] [Updated 4/23/2012] Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread*

to *[Official] Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread*

the [Updated 4/23/2012] date is sooooooooo but soooo outdated now


----------



## rctrucker




----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you intended to post this somewhere else?


Well, Bobo is right, I was just kind of throwing it out there. Though originally I did mean to include a bit of OT info and relise to 99% of you that made absolutely 0 sense hahaha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow that is bizarre. Hopefully that was just the quick fix while they figure out how to truly fix it.
> Spending a bunch on my monitor was one of the best PC investments I've made. Unless you count the high res pushing me to buy new GPU's


I would spent a bunch on a monitor, but only after I sell both my ASUS VS 24"... and I have a580 so I think that part is covered







.

AI do my best to not browse OCN for hours at a time, so I have limited myself to only be active in about 3 threads which is why a lot of random info comes out on here







. and yeah, I like to just throw out things about life in this community. Granted I am probably the only one doing so as freely as you have seen. Right now I'm kind of at the liberty of doing whatever I want so I've put a lot more time in D3, bringing me here. My mother crushed her L1 vertebrae while I was on vacation in Tennessee so both the rents are still there while I get the house to myself while she recovers.







Goes to show you should never shout YOLO before jumping off a 40 ft cliff, karma is a female dog.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> In inferno you don't "get low" you just die.


well that's not always the case. I'm in Inferno, and compared to everyone else I see, I have way too low of HP/armor/dmg... I pretty much shouldn't even be there with the gear I wear. You're also not taking into account the double death a WD gets, and after dying the first time and auto-spiritwalking + 10% health and the health coming back to you late... even if you do get 1 shotted, you're not really dead and can still spam +INT zombie bears into the mob.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> while we are on irrelevant topic chatter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a semi-relevant, yet irrelevant subject
> can any Moderator with power, please update the topic tittle from *[Official] [Updated 4/23/2012] Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread*
> to *[Official] Diablo III Information and Discussion Thread*
> the [Updated 4/23/2012] date is sooooooooo but soooo outdated now


Uh, I am the OP and can change it myself. Was thinking about removing the date as a matter of fact.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> well that's not always the case. I'm in Inferno, and compared to everyone else I see, I have way too low of HP/armor/dmg... I pretty much shouldn't even be there with the gear I wear. You're also not taking into account the double death a WD gets, and after dying the first time and auto-spiritwalking + 10% health and the health coming back to you late... even if you do get 1 shotted, you're not really dead and can still spam +INT zombie bears into the mob.


Well, that would mean you get 2 chances as a WD, not the same as other classes.

I'm saying that you can't take a couple hits and expect to regen HP by clicking an ability. There are plenty of times where death comes before you can click a pot or another defensive CD.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Well, that would mean you get 2 chances as a WD, not the same as other classes.
> I'm saying that you can't take a couple hits and expect to regen HP by clicking an ability. There are plenty of times where death comes before you can click a pot or another defensive CD.


Yup.

About the best you can manage in Inferno is to get geared to the point that you can survive that one big hit.

Level 60 DH, and Act II can kiss my butt.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Uh, I am the OP and can change it myself. Was thinking about removing the date as a matter of fact.


thank you, it makes much more sense now


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> thank you, it makes much more sense now


Yeah I agree, I was going to change it earlier but I forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SheepGoat

If anyone wants to add me to play with add me [email protected] only one buddy of mine has this and he works nights. need some more people to slay the beasties with.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Wow so i totally and i mean totally redid my gear last night. On a budget (which is why i prob have no HP lol) I transformed my old setup which was something like.
> Lv 60 Monk for only a few days.
> -35k HP, 11-12k DPS, 208 Resist to all (bec talent), had a normal set and a MF set.
> Now my new spec looks like.
> -15k HP (LOL), 13k DPS (15.7kdps self buff), 1516 Dex, 401 Vit, 4502 Armor, 577 Resist to all, 35 dodge, 60% damage reduction, +113 Magic find in my DPS gear (168 in some blues)
> I have been steamrolling Hell act 4 like its not even funny then i figured lets try inferno that place that made me cry in my first 5 mins, and So far I have been steamrolling all of act 1 i have random save points and just kept jumping portals and killing the floor then porting to another etc. I gotta redo it in order and prob should be able to clear Act 1 now when before just the first 2 quests were brutal.
> So what am i trying to say among all of this is rather simple.
> Having a lot of health is nice, but not being able to properly heal that health doesnt work unless you can back it up.
> I traded 20k Health for + 370 Resistance and some Armor, I am now super beefy and only need to heal 15k total health back from 1. It seems to work for now, I am only in Act 1 inferno and i destroy Act 4 hell.
> for whatever its worth, my upgrades will be near identical items except have some vitality i hope


Quoting myself is so.fail was hoping someone would reply on what I did good or bad.


----------



## ntherblast

I know this is the d3 thread but was wondering how do I run d2 LoD in windowed mode? I edited the target to this
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w -skiptobnet

Also tried it without the skiptobnet. Am I missing something here? I launch the game and it still launches in fullscreen


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I know this is the d3 thread but was wondering how do I run d2 LoD in windowed mode? I edited the target to this
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe" -w -skiptobnet
> Also tried it without the skiptobnet. Am I missing something here? I launch the game and it still launches in fullscreen


Try it with a captial W.

Edit - Also make sure you are doing it in the Target field.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Try it with a captial W.
> Edit - Also make sure you are doing it in the Target field.


Trying it with capital didn't change anything and I stated I put it in the target already t


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Trying it with capital didn't change anything and I stated I put it in the target already t


Hm I dunno then, I'm sure you know already but make sure DII is closed when you are doing the edit as well.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Hm I dunno then, I'm sure you know already but make sure DII is closed when you are doing the edit as well.


Ya.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok guys, I am sort of following a guide on building a monk. It says to use boon of protection but I dont see ANY rune that says that. Mantra of Healing and under I see rune of inspiration but NOT protection. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Ok guys, I am sort of following a guide on building a monk. It says to use boon of protection but I dont see ANY rune that says that. Mantra of Healing and under I see rune of inspiration but NOT protection. Any help would be great. Thanks.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#.....Q!!.....b


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Ok guys, I am sort of following a guide on building a monk. It says to use boon of protection but I dont see ANY rune that says that. Mantra of Healing and under I see rune of inspiration but NOT protection. Any help would be great. Thanks.


The guide probably means boon of protection pre-nerf too


----------



## nycste

does lifesteal work on all spells, aka for monk all abilities that do damage including my sweeping wind? and or my clones damage?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I made it to level 49 last night. After I searched the AH as I was getting off I found a level 47 (level req drop) wep with about 450 dps and couldn't help myself. Heres to going from 1.9k dps to 4.8k dps. I guess I may as well grab another if I see it and it should bump me up to about 7k dps or so. Is that alright for A1 hell? I also have approx 12k hp. plan on stacking a resist soon and then using the passive as well. Between 50% damage reduction, near 50% dodge, and then a lot of resist on top of that I think hell is going to be a joke for a while...


I'm lvl 60 act 2 in inferno, have 12k dps, 3k armor, about 23k life, 50% dodge, and all of my resists with one with everything are at 338. I farm hell and act 1 inferno but it still takes me a a little bit to kill them all and if i get a large swarm with an elite pack I actually have to work a bit to stay alive. Definitely not one shot kills even in hell. You may be surprised BUT for lvl 49 that is pretty good!

edit: no idea where i got lvl 47 from... for lvl 49 thats still pretty good.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Well, that would mean you get 2 chances as a WD, not the same as other classes.
> I'm saying that you can't take a couple hits and expect to regen HP by clicking an ability. There are plenty of times where death comes before you can click a pot or another defensive CD.


monks have the same thing with a passive skill unlocked at lvl 60 as well as an active skill that creates a shield when they are down to 25% or less life...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i believe they "fixed" identified a few of those always spawn spots, and adjust the drop rate on a few of those elite / champions hot spots that people camp a lot on those youtube videos
> like ..."guess thanks for show-off, now everybody knows it, including Blizzard"
> there was a lot more of those hot spots before
> now they are mostly gone
> the rate went from 100% or 50% all the way to like 35% to 5% rare drop rates on those farming hot spots
> on the other hand
> i've been randomly getting Rare drops from regular white mobs, it happened a few times already, it happens mostly in the Arachnid Cave in Act 1 or if not on the Oasis desert in Act 2
> just killing those random 1 hit mobs, like the small spiders, or the annoying flying wasp that shoots poison, or rikachu creatures (forgot name), you 1 hit them and they drop rare
> i always go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when that happens
> is that even supposed to happen at all?


yeah it happens, but they are probably junk rares right? I have even been finding rares in chests and bodies/bone piles or whatever WAY more often then I would have ever thought... they are garbage... but still. I have YET to have a legendary drop though... and I have been playing 2 characters...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's pretty cool, I'll have to try it.
> It seems like WD is the least played, nothing scientific though.


Played with a lvl 60 WD earlier... 110k dps! 2 shot kills in act 1 inferno and would kill elite packs in less than 5 minutes... Some dude from china that barely spoke english. It was gnarly!


----------



## SIDWULF

Does the DPS number on a weapon factor in the +Intellegence bonus on that weapon if i am a wizard?

Say i have a wand that does

DPS: 770.0

With

+279-489 Holy Damage
+114 Intellegence
+ 7 maximum arcane power

Is the +intellegence factored into the DPS of 770?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Does the DPS number on a weapon factor in the +Intellegence bonus on that weapon if i am a wizard?
> Say i have a wand that does
> DPS: 770.0
> With
> +279-489 Holy Damage
> +114 Intellegence
> + 7 maximum arcane power
> Is the +intellegence factored into the DPS of 770?


no, because intelligence is not a damage modifier unless you are a specific class. The +279-489 holy damage is what is factored in. When you equip your character, the +114 intel will be factored to your characters overall dps in the lower left hand side of your character stats in the inventory screen.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> no, because intelligence is not a damage modifier unless you are a specific class. The +279-489 holy damage is what is factored in. When you equip your character, the +114 intel will be factored to your characters overall dps in the lower left hand side of your character stats in the inventory screen.


Thank-you


----------



## Crazy9000

It should also be factored in when comparing with your current weapon. If it says +100 DPS, it will add 100 factoring in the stats.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> monks have the same thing with a passive skill unlocked at lvl 60 as well as an active skill that creates a shield when they are down to 25% or less life...


But the monk passive skill only works if you don't get 1 shot. It is the same thing with the wizard force armor.


----------



## Rickles

So I was in ACT2 inferno last night with my barb and my stuns seemed to be lasting forever(the full duration), were they always like this, I thought they were reduced durations when I had first tried a heavy stun build. Which is why I never used it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> But the monk passive skill only works if you don't get 1 shot. It is the same thing with the wizard force armor.


I think you have that backwards. Force Armor prevents a Wiz from being one shotted.


----------



## AllGamer

Just throwing this out there, for the skeptics...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibbo69*
> 
> How do I set this option?


https://us.battle.net/account/management/authenticator.html

just tick the check box *"Require an authenticator code every time you log in to the game."*

as simple as that

then even if they know your user name and password, they can not log into your account without the authenticator










most of the people that got hacked and claimed to have the authenticator

they didn't have it activated

or they were using the Dial in authenticator which is not supported for D3


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> But the monk passive skill only works if you don't get 1 shot. It is the same thing with the wizard force armor.


It prevented me from being one shot by mallet lords in act 4


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you have that backwards. Force Armor prevents a Wiz from being one shotted.


I does not. Originally this is how it worked, but they nerfed it.
Quote:


> Energy Armor
> Skill Rune - Force Armor
> Amount of damage absorbed from a single attack will now cap at 100% of a player's maximum Life


In inferno, you still have a high chance of being one shot. Energy armor does reduce your chance.

EX 1
If you are at 100% of your HP, and are hit for 200% of your HP as damage, you will be one shot and die.

EX 2
If you are at 100% of your HP, and are hit for 150% of your HP as damage, you will take ~85% of your HP as damage.

EX 3
If you are at 100% of your HP, and are hit for 35-100% of your HP as damage, you will take 35% of your HP as damage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I does not. Originally this is how it worked, but they nerfed it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Energy Armor
> Skill Rune - Force Armor
> Amount of damage absorbed from a single attack will now cap at 100% of a player's maximum Life
> 
> 
> 
> In inferno, you still have a high chance of being one shot. Energy armor does reduce your chance.
> EX 1
> If you are at 100% of your HP, and are hit for 200% of your HP as damage, you will be one shot and die.
> EX 2
> If you are at 100% of your HP, and are hit for 150% of your HP as damage, you will take ~85% of your HP as damage.
> EX 3
> If you are at 100% of your HP, and are hit for 35-100% of your HP as damage, you will take 35% of your HP as damage.
Click to expand...

I personally think it works better now then. Takes enemies 3 one-shots to kill me.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally think it works better now then. Takes enemies 3 one-shots to kill me.


Which act are you in? And what enemies are we talking about. When you start doing champs in act 3 and 4, one shots happen. And I run almost 35k hp.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

what's a good affordable laptop that could handle D3?
I'm going off to college soon and want a cheap laptop that could run it
What do you guys think of this?
http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/75172/amazon.com-asus-a53zas61-quad-core-laptop-a63420-1.4ghz-cpu-4gb-ddr3-750gb-hdd-15.6-1366x768-led-radeon-hd-6520-dvdrw-wifin-6cell-win-7-prem

Or should I wait until newer tech comes out? Thanks!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*
> 
> what's a good affordable laptop that could handle D3?
> I'm going off to college soon and want a cheap laptop that could run it
> What do you guys think of this?
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/75172/amazon.com-asus-a53zas61-quad-core-laptop-a63420-1.4ghz-cpu-4gb-ddr3-750gb-hdd-15.6-1366x768-led-radeon-hd-6520-dvdrw-wifin-6cell-win-7-prem
> Or should I wait until newer tech comes out? Thanks!


Don't wait for newer tech.. Especially if you're off to college soon. There is no significant new tech coming out in the next couple months that I know of.


----------



## PARTON

Is the game a keeper? Been too busy to keep up, bout tired of BF3.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> Is the game a keeper? Been too busy to keep up, bout tired of BF3.


I think with patches and time it could be a whole lot better. Rolled a Witch Doctor intending to roll with pets and poison dots but instead use a lvl 1 ability (Dart) + level 8 rune (splinters) or spam direbats/bears like a wannabe Wizard in Inferno.

I'm now working on a Demon Hunter but certainly in no rush at all compared to when the game was first released. Blizzard needs to buff a lot of useless spells/abilities so more specs are viable in Inferno.

Honest to god I reinstalled Diablo 2 last night and made a sorc on USWest ladder. Level 12 at the moment and going Orb/Fireball. Plan to play both the Demon Hunter and Sorc casually.


----------



## nycste

skele king one shot me on inferno lol, then magically he didnt on round 2 which i slowly kicked his butt. and of course his drops were garbage with 5 stacks of neph buff and over 230 MF

PS - anyone got a decent 1h for monks +800 dps nice stats let me know and of course price range pretty annoying how much monk weapons are compared to how much cheaper the rest are


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Which act are you in? And what enemies are we talking about. When you start doing champs in act 3 and 4, one shots happen. And I run almost 35k hp.


I am in Act 2 farming right now. It doesn't matter who the enemies are, force armor currently prevents you from being one shotted. Here is what Force Armor currently does; any damage over 35% is reduced to just 35%. Even if I get hit by the Butcher's charge, I no longer get one shotted. It simply does 35% damage to me.


----------



## Sainesk

has anyone here gotten a decent set item drop? would you mind sharing where from?

I've been farming act 1 and 2 inferno and my gear is still terrible, not sure if I should stick with royal crypts jar smashing for 100K+ an hour or switch to something else to get geared up... had terrible luck doing warden/butcher runs.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> has anyone here gotten a decent set item drop? would you mind sharing where from?
> I've been farming act 1 and 2 inferno and my gear is still terrible, not sure if I should stick with royal crypts jar smashing for 100K+ an hour or switch to something else to get geared up...


Acts 3 and 4 are most commonly where the set items drop.

Quite personally, I prefer farming Act 4, except for the mages because I get rushed less but, Act 3 definitely has some decent farming potential.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Acts 3 and 4 are most commonly where the set items drop.
> Quite personally, I prefer farming Act 4, except for the mages because I get rushed less but, Act 3 definitely has some decent farming potential.


Good grief man, farming act 4?!?

I can't even touch an elite pack in Act 2 atm on my Barb









My lowest resist is like 650 too.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Good grief man, farming act 4?!?
> I can't even touch an elite pack in Act 2 atm on my Barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lowest resist is like 650 too.


I gave in and glass cannon'd because, as a DH, you're getting 1 shotted regardless of your resists.

I'm at 70k DPS atm, it's a little spikey but, Dual Chakram gets the job done from a distance, quite well.

I'm not saying I don't die 20-30x in this process because I do but, that's where you'll see the most value come from farming.

Especially Act 3.

I made 500k last night in @ 1.5 hrs (Including what I sold on the AH)...I sell anything good, I get...Just lower the price to 20k or so...It flies out the door.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> has anyone here gotten a decent set item drop? would you mind sharing where from?
> I've been farming act 1 and 2 inferno and my gear is still terrible, not sure if I should stick with royal crypts jar smashing for 100K+ an hour or switch to something else to get geared up... had terrible luck doing warden/butcher runs.


ive tried running around my barb in act 1 and 2 with mf/gf gear (died a lot of times) and all i got is one legendary ring that doesnt even have uber stats on it









i give up, now im rolling a wizard


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Good grief man, farming act 4?!?
> I can't even touch an elite pack in Act 2 atm on my Barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lowest resist is like 650 too.


I just got my first 5 stack in act 2 last night, my resist are only slightly better but I picked up a bunch of life on hit, made things much easier. I think I was around 1300 life on hit and going frenzy + sidearm. Crits would heal me for nearly 3k. Because of this I was able to take charge off my bar and replace it with ground stomp. Still had to skip a few mobs, mostly the fast ones, might try the cleave with the slow tonight.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I gave in and glass cannon'd because, as a DH, you're getting 1 shotted regardless of your resists.
> I'm at 70k DPS atm, it's a little spikey but, Dual Chakram gets the job done from a distance, quite well.
> I'm not saying I don't die 20-30x in this process because I do but, that's where you'll see the most value come from farming.
> Especially Act 3.
> I made 500k last night in @ 1.5 hrs (Including what I sold on the AH)...I sell anything good, I get...Just lower the price to 20k or so...It flies out the door.


Ah yeah, that's a luxury you have as a DH









I'm currently sitting on almost 2 mil gold, I will probably spend a lot of it on items tonight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I just got my first 5 stack in act 2 last night, my resist are only slightly better but I picked up a bunch of life on hit, made things much easier. I think I was around 1300 life on hit and going frenzy + sidearm. Crits would heal me for nearly 3k. Because of this I was able to take charge off my bar and replace it with ground stomp. Still had to skip a few mobs, mostly the fast ones, might try the cleave with the slow tonight.


When I bought my gear I went for the life regen route, which probably was a poor choice







(worked well in Act 1, however). I'll be sure to pick up some life on hit gear.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am in Act 2 farming right now. It doesn't matter who the enemies are, force armor currently prevents you from being one shotted. Here is what Force Armor currently does; any damage over 35% is reduced to just 35%. Even if I get hit by the Butcher's charge, I no longer get one shotted. It simply does 35% damage to me.


Take a 2 handed hit from Belial in phase 3 and get back to me.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am in Act 2 farming right now. It doesn't matter who the enemies are, force armor currently prevents you from being one shotted. Here is what Force Armor currently does; any damage over 35% is reduced to just 35%. Even if I get hit by the Butcher's charge, I no longer get one shotted. It simply does 35% damage to me.


That was nerfed like a week ago or so, but they didn't fix the tooltip. Now it only absorbs 100% of your HP. So if your HP is 10k, and you get hit for 20001, you die. Or something like that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Take a 2 handed hit from Belial in phase 3 and get back to me.


Will do when I get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> That was nerfed like a week ago or so, but they didn't fix the tooltip. Now it only absorbs 100% of your HP. So if your HP is 10k, and you get hit for 20001, you die. Or something like that.


Ah OK.


----------



## Cryosis00

There is definitely good gear that has the "potential" to drop in act1 and 2 however your chances of better gear increase if you are able to get to act3 and act4. Problem with Act1 and 2 is for every rare level 60 item you get you also get 10+ rares that are 54 - 59. On top of that the 1 rare that was level 60 ends up having stats that don't jive.

People complain on the D3 forums about needing Act4 gear to do Act2 and it is not true. You just have to farm act 1 to get that 1 nice yellow and slowly build from there.

I think a lot of this stems from how easy NM and Hell were. If the difficulty increased more at the end of Hell act3 and act4 people would be more prepared for the inferno grind. Right now you blow through Hell thinking you are ready for Inferno, hit a wall immediately and either rage quit or roll another toon because you have not had to work hard for a real gear check.

Another misconception is people who argue that some level 60 magic items are better than lvl 60 rares. The reason some magic items appear superior is because of the "ilevel" that players currently can not see in game. The ilevel works the same way it does in WOW. Even though 2 items are the same level the item with the higher ilevel has the potential to have a larger stat allocation limit than the lower ilevel item. Blizzard has said in a dev post that they will turn this on in a later patch to help players better understand the item they are looking at.

My only issue with the game thus far is I have to play my DH, which I do not enjoy as much as my barb, to farm later Inferno acts in hopes of either obtaining sweet barb loot for myself or a nice rare that I can sell for 1 million + to afford something for my barb off the AH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> There is definitely good gear that has the "potential" to drop in act1 and 2 however your chances of better gear increase if you are able to get to act3 and act4. Problem with Act1 and 2 is for every rare level 60 item you get you also get 10+ rares that are 54 - 59. On top of that the 1 rare that was level 60 ends up having stats that don't jive.
> People complain on the D3 forums about needing Act4 gear to do Act2 and it is not true. You just have to farm act 1 to get that 1 nice yellow and slowly build from there.
> I think a lot of this stems from how easy NM and Hell were. If the difficulty increased more at the end of Hell act3 and act4 people would be more prepared for the inferno grind. Right now you blow through Hell thinking you are ready for Inferno, hit a wall immediately and either rage quit or roll another toon because you have not had to work hard for a real gear check.
> Another misconception is people who argue that some level 60 magic items are better than lvl 60 rares. The reason some magic items appear superior is because of the "ilevel" that players currently can not see in game. The ilevel works the same way it does in WOW. Even though 2 items are the same level the item with the higher ilevel has the potential to have a larger stat allocation limit than the lower ilevel item. Blizzard has said in a dev post that they will turn this on in a later patch to help players better understand the item they are looking at.
> My only issue with the game thus far is I have to play my DH, which I do not enjoy as much as my barb, to farm later Inferno acts in hopes of either obtaining sweet barb loot for myself or a nice rare that I can sell for 1 million + to afford something for my barb off the AH.


My biggest beef right now is that legendary items previously found will not be properly buffed. I think that Blizzard really dropped the ball with the item RNG. It really should be more focused to the classes being played.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Good grief man, farming act 4?!?
> I can't even touch an elite pack in Act 2 atm on my Barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lowest resist is like 650 too.


same, but i only at 200-300's resist >.<
kinda frustated, my play-time only get me 100-200k's gold perday,

and good gear cost million/gear to finish inferno(to get required stat),


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My biggest beef right now is that legendary items previously found will not be properly buffed. I think that Blizzard really dropped the ball with the item RNG. It really should be more focused to the classes being played.


This is probably my biggest grudge with this game. The RNG is ridiculous, and gear should indeed be sorted by class. It is fairly obvious though, that Blizzard wants you to use the AH so they earn more money.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Take a 2 handed hit from Belial in phase 3 and get back to me.


You need to be more mobile and you can avoid all his damage. EVERY slam of his arms is easily avoidable. His tell is he puts a plague pool down before he slams. You have a second or so to move out of it.

The trick is to be proactive and not reactive to the abilities. What I mean is do not just try and spam your damage skill in between his slams but to just pop off 1,2 or 3 damage abilities and start moving being prepared for his next attack.

I like to stay in the lower right hand of the screen that way you can avoid his acid breath attack. When he lays down all the plague pools I do not attack at all. I strictly focus on moving out of the pools to whatever spot currently is open.

A lot of people get hung up with trying to put out too much damage and I believe all deaths in P3 are because people don't watch the tells.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Acts 3 and 4 are most commonly where the set items drop.
> Quite personally, I prefer farming Act 4, except for the mages because I get rushed less but, Act 3 definitely has some decent farming potential.


act 3 is definitely the best place for farming, lots of nice choke points,

act 4 is a bit hairly


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> act 3 is definitely the best place for farming, lots of nice choke points,
> act 4 is a bit hairly


I will eventually get to act 3. I've been power leveling friends and trying to level up my DH.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> same, but i only at 200-300's resist >.<
> kinda frustated, my play-time only get me 100-200k's gold perday,
> and good gear cost million/gear to finish inferno(to get required stat),


do frenzy runs on ACT 4 nightmare or ACT 3 Hell, then you can farm 100k in like 3 hours

that's what i do now, i gear up with MF and/or extra gold gear, and go running around hitting every mob group i can find
rinse and repeat

that's how i've been getting funds to buy the more expensive gears on AH
to gear up all my guys before inferno


----------



## burksdb

my 60 wizard is running 25k HP and 26k dmg on my wizard in act 1 of inferno. Long as i dont run into any elites i do pretty well, but as soon as i do i get owned when i run into a group of them.

if someone wants to play:
Amputeism#1761


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My biggest beef right now is that legendary items previously found will not be properly buffed. I think that Blizzard really dropped the ball with the item RNG. It really should be more focused to the classes being played.


That is annoying. Blizzard was able to retroactively buff epics in WoW but I think that was easier since those items had set stats. I am not a programmer but I think its probably impossible in D3 because of the RNG of all items.

Maybe if they just gave everyone with low quality legendary items a new *upgraded* legendary that was unidentified that might make people happy, but I think others would get just as upset if the new legendary rolls stats completely different than what the player had previously.

Blizz can't win in this scenario.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> That is annoying. Blizzard was able to retroactively buff epics in WoW but I think that was easier since those items had set stats. I am not a programmer but I think its probably impossible in D3 because of the RNG of all items.
> Maybe if they just gave everyone with low quality legendary items a new *upgraded* legendary that was unidentified that might make people happy, but I think others would get just as upset if the new legendary rolls stats completely different than what the player had previously.
> Blizz can't win in this scenario.


TBH I much prefer them to leave old items as is. It becomes amazingly awesome when they nerf something to still have the old ones







. They also become rare and valuable.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> That is annoying. Blizzard was able to retroactively buff epics in WoW but I think that was easier since those items had set stats. I am not a programmer but I think its probably impossible in D3 because of the RNG of all items.
> Maybe if they just gave everyone with low quality legendary items a new *upgraded* legendary that was unidentified that might make people happy, but I think others would get just as upset if the new legendary rolls stats completely different than what the player had previously.
> Blizz can't win in this scenario.


why bother with Legendaries when Rares have better stats most of the time?

the only things i might collect are the Set items, just to see if the bonus buffs are worth it or not

well... if and after patch 1.03 and they do buff up the legendaries, i might reconsider, as it is right now those legendaries are useless


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> why bother with Legendaries when Rares have better stats most of the time?
> the only things i might collect are the Set items, just to see if the bonus buffs are worth it or not
> well... if and after patch 1.03 and they do buff up the legendaries, i might reconsider, as it is right now those legendaries are useless


Pretty sure legendary amulets and rings are amazing compared to the blues.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> TBH I much prefer them to leave old items as is. It becomes amazingly awesome when they nerf something to still have the old ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They also become rare and valuable.


Also, some people might have got lucky and rolled a legendary with great stats. It would really suck to have your item rerolled and come out worse even though most of the others were buffed.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Pretty sure legendary amulets and rings are amazing compared to the blues.


I've rolled a few rare rings that...yeah ~ Sold those for a couple mil on the AH.

There's some big money in jewelry ~


----------



## AllGamer

quick question here regarding Multi Players

I know the difficulty and the amount of mobs increases by the amount of Players in game, and the Followers are not allowed (IMO they should let it, like in D2, but oh well that's for another discussion)... but i've seen no mention of drops and gold increments

so my question is basically regarding the percentage of drops and MF and gold that gets generated in a Multiplayer game, does it also change per amount of players in game?

or it is still just like when you play single player

the same idea with MF

does MF / gold stacks up among the 2 to 4 players? or each player count individually?

so whomever has the highest MF should do the final blow to the mob that drops the rare?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've rolled a few rare rings that...yeah ~ Sold those for a couple mil on the AH.
> There's some big money in jewelry ~


Jewelry legendaries are super good because there is no DPS to worry about. It is all a bout stats. Every single legendary weapon I found has had REALLY crappy DPS.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> quick question here regarding Multi Players
> I know the difficulty and the amount of mobs increases by the amount of Players in game, and the Followers are not allowed (IMO they should let it, like in D2, but oh well that's for another discussion)... but i've seen no mention of drops and gold increments
> so my question is basically regarding the percentage of drops and MF and gold that gets generated in a Multiplayer game, does it also change per amount of players in game?
> or it is still just like when you play single player
> the same idea with MF
> does MF / gold stacks up among the 2 to 4 players? or each player count individually?
> so whomever has the highest MF should do the final blow to the mob that drops the rare?


I'm pretty sure the MF/GF is all added up, then divided by the number of players.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've rolled a few rare rings that...yeah ~ Sold those for a couple mil on the AH.
> There's some big money in jewelry ~


yup, and i'm keeping most of mine, well at least only 10 good pairs for each of my hero classes

unless i roll a really good extras with +VIT +STR for the followers

their attack damage sucks ass, there's no point trying to give them more damage, so i always try to keep them alive longer, just to get their buff & spell or heal

ironically of them all, I find the Thief actually has the most useful skill set compared to the Templar or the Sorcerer

the only good skill from the Sorcerer is the chicken one, but she doesn't cast it often enough or always waist it on the little guys

Templar, it's just good only for the Auto Heal when you are almost dying, assuming you are not too far away from him

however Thief blind, works all the time on most mobs including elite / champions


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> yup, and i'm keeping most of mine, well at least only 10 good pairs for each of my hero classes
> unless i roll a really good extras with +VIT +STR for the followers
> their attack damage sucks ass, there's no point trying to give them more damage, so i always try to keep them alive longer, just to get their buff & spell or heal
> ironically of them all, I find the Thief actually has the most useful skill set compared to the Templar or the Sorcerer
> the only good skill from the Sorcerer is the chicken one, but she doesn't cast it often enough or always waist it on the little guys
> Templar, it's just good only for the Auto Heal when you are almost dying, assuming you are not too far away from him
> however Thief blind, works all the time on most mobs including elite / champions


I just load my follower up with MF gear that I cant use or don't need. 20% of the followers total MF is added to yours. I just use the enchantress for her 3% IAS buff.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've rolled a few rare rings that...yeah ~ Sold those for a couple mil on the AH.
> There's some big money in jewelry ~


rolled? what do you mean "rolled"


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> same, but i only at 200-300's resist >.<
> kinda frustated, my play-time only get me 100-200k's gold perday,
> and good gear cost million/gear to finish inferno(to get required stat),


have you tried just smashing jars in the royal crypts inferno? equipped with gold find gear you should net more or less 100k in less than 30 mins. the siegebreaker run inferno is also good but i think a melee on gf gear would have a hard time there compared to wiz/dh.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> rolled? what do you mean "rolled"


Right clicked and hoped for good stats.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> rolled? what do you mean "rolled"


He right clicked on the item to identify it and prayed that it was good.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You need to be more mobile and you can avoid all his damage. EVERY slam of his arms is easily avoidable. His tell is he puts a plague pool down before he slams. You have a second or so to move out of it.
> The trick is to be proactive and not reactive to the abilities. What I mean is do not just try and spam your damage skill in between his slams but to just pop off 1,2 or 3 damage abilities and start moving being prepared for his next attack.
> I like to stay in the lower right hand of the screen that way you can avoid his acid breath attack. When he lays down all the plague pools I do not attack at all. I strictly focus on moving out of the pools to whatever spot currently is open.
> A lot of people get hung up with trying to put out too much damage and I believe all deaths in P3 are because people don't watch the tells.


This is good advice, maybe someone who hasn't killed him can use it


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

Does anyone know how to fix the updating loop in D3 today? I have tried all the things I could find nothing seems to work so I uninstalled and removed D3 completely. I then re-downloaded the installer from blizzard but It still loops updating files in the installer now.







Last night whenever I wanted to play I had to wait for blizzard setup to finish before I could even start the game and that took some time, now the loop! I almost want my money back as much as I want to play !!!!







I Have not even got to level 10 yet !!!!!!


----------



## LexDiamonds

I enjoyed my 25 hour initial playthru, but I just cant find the lulz in playing thru the SAME game or "farming" a section over and over and over again. I went thru to the Skelly King on Nightmare and finally asked myself.. why the hell am I doing this again?? I'm all about the game of phat l00ts, but it seems some here are just obcessed with playing the auction house game. Meh- go to a real casino instead.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I enjoyed my 25 hour initial playthru, but I just cant find the lulz in playing thru the SAME game or "farming" a section over and over and over again. I went thru to the Skelly King on Nightmare and finally asked myself.. why the hell am I doing this again?? I'm all about the game of phat l00ts, but it seems some here are just obcessed with playing the auction house game. Meh- go to a real casino instead.


Why did you get the game if you don't like what it's all about?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SloppyJoeBEER*
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix the updating loop in D3 today? I have tried all the things I could find nothing seems to work so I uninstalled and removed D3 completely. I then re-downloaded the installer from blizzard but It still loops updating files in the installer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night whenever I wanted to play I had to wait for blizzard setup to finish before I could even start the game and that took some time, now the loop! I almost want my money back as much as I want to play !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Have not even got to level 10 yet !!!!!!


did you delete everything including the d3 folder?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I enjoyed my 25 hour initial playthru, but I just cant find the lulz in playing thru the SAME game or "farming" a section over and over and over again. I went thru to the Skelly King on Nightmare and finally asked myself.. why the hell am I doing this again?? I'm all about the game of phat l00ts, but it seems some here are just obcessed with playing the auction house game. Meh- go to a real casino instead.


if one's goal is to only finish the game for it's story, then yeah it is very boring unfortunately. i kinda wish the whole game is a bit longer or was hoping the harder difficulties offer some unique story/side quest.


----------



## AllGamer

as far as i'm concerned

i'm still fishing the game for a full set of green items, then it's game over for me









after going through the same boring and short story on all 5 classes, in normal, nightmare and hell.... i'm bored to death already

i just keep hitting the ESC to cancel the movies scenes

there was only minor minute changes between each class, the only thing worth while was really just the intro in Act 1 for each class, after that, the store is pretty much identical


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Why did you get the game if you don't like what it's all about?


LOL. I know all about Diablo. I was "the man" freshman year at college letting friends play D1 on my 15" crt/ Pentium 133 rig.

I had bigger expectations of the D3 single player game. I was hoping for more story, more engaging side quests, better bosses, etc. Even the cut scenes were weak IMO... This is one of those games I would have bought hell or high water (no pun intended







). Blizz knew it too.... Starcraft 2- shame on Blizz.. D3- shame on me. They are just trolling their fan base at this point IMO.

It just cracks me up some of the zealots here thou.. "zomg.. I farmed Act 2 Hell last night for 4 hours... I died 30 times, but made 100k gold so I can buy a better kneepad for my DH.. sweet!" I dunno.. not hating, but thats not huge fun for me. Not to say I wont pick my way thru as far as I can with my solo wiz, but at this point I'm sorta done with the D3 experience. I'd rather replay Witcher2 or DE:HR.

/flamesuit on


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> LOL. I know all about Diablo. I was "the man" freshman year at college letting friends play D1 on my 15" crt/ Pentium 133 rig.
> I had bigger expectations of the D3 single player game. I was hoping for more story, more engaging side quests, better bosses, etc. Even the cut scenes were weak IMO... This is one of those games I would have bought hell or high water (no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Blizz knew it too.... Starcraft 2- shame on Blizz.. D3- shame on me. They are just trolling their fan base at this point IMO.
> It just cracks me up some of the zealots here thou.. "zomg.. I farmed Act 2 Hell last night for 4 hours... I died 30 times, but made 100k gold so I can buy a better kneepad for my DH.. sweet!" I dunno.. not hating, but thats not huge fun for me. Not to say I wont pick my way thru as far as I can with my solo wiz, but at this point I'm sorta done with the D3 experience. I'd rather replay Witcher2 or DE:HR.
> /flamesuit on


Part of the fun in D2 was the grouping of enemies, and the mass slaughter, with the off chance something good will drop.

At times D3 seems to boil down to farming the AH. Where is my mass slaughter? (no I don't count getting 1 shot as the fun sort of mass slaughter). I want to ahve a challenge due to mechanics (can you move out of stupid?) not because a skeleton can hit for 20-40k.

With that being said, I think D3 has a lot of potential, I wish they would unlock the WPs (take away quest rewards), but let you farm all 4 acts (if you ahve beat the game). It is annoying needing to make a new game to jump acts quickly.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Part of the fun in D2 was the grouping of enemies, and the mass slaughter, with the off chance something good will drop.
> At times D3 seems to boil down to farming the AH. Where is my mass slaughter? (no I don't count getting 1 shot as the fun sort of mass slaughter). I want to ahve a challenge due to mechanics (can you move out of stupid?) not because a skeleton can hit for 20-40k.
> With that being said, I think D3 has a lot of potential, I wish they would unlock the WPs (take away quest rewards), but let you farm all 4 acts (if you ahve beat the game). It is annoying needing to make a new game to jump acts quickly.


I think you just have to find your moments. D2 was definitely not all roses.

When I first hit Inferno on my barb, the difficulty frustrated me. Now that I have the gear its fun to find 1 or 2 elite packs and round up a lot of white mobs and just spam revenge while standing in plague pools and desecrate because I CAN! .. lol. Simple things amuse me.


----------



## Sainesk

steamrolling normal on my DH, just my luck though - finding a bunch of yellow rings (which aren't worth anything since they're not lv 50+), while my Doc in inferno never finds any...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> steamrolling normal on my DH, just my luck though - finding a bunch of yellow rings (which aren't worth anything since they're not lv 50+), while my Doc in inferno never finds any...


once you are on nightmare or hell, you do find very good stats rings

i've not had any need to buy rings or amulets from AH cuz all the drops has been great, there were a like 5 that sucked, but the rest were really good stuff, with things like very high +STR / DEX or INT and VIT combos, + MF or GF or + Life regen or + random elemental protection, or +critical

so i kept them all for my characters and followers

the crappy ones i sold them for cheap on AH


----------



## MaxFTW

Im on hell mode :3


----------



## Sainesk

I think the DH is going to be a more efficient farmer than my Doc which is why I chose it as my 2nd to go for 60...


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i kinda wish the whole game is a bit longer or was hoping the harder difficulties offer some unique story/side quest.


That's what DLC is for!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2458392/width/600/height/402/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the DH is going to be a more efficient farmer than my Doc which is why I chose it as my 2nd to go for 60...


WD is an excellent solo farming class.


----------



## pjBSOD

Inferno Belial is pretty damn difficult when your gear isn't good enough for it


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the DH is going to be a more efficient farmer than my Doc which is why I chose it as my 2nd to go for 60...


DH and Wiz are the most effective for farming

WD is good for a "walk in the park" chillout sit back and enjoy your drink farming, not suitable for quick fast frenzy runs like Wiz or DH


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> That's what DLC is for!


certainly hoping to see some sort of DLC for D3

cuz as it's right now, it sucks big time, if i knew it was going to be this bad, i'd have not spend $100 on the CE version









it's nothing like what i'd have expected coming from D2, they totally took away all the fun stuff that was in D2

i don't mind the short and badly written story line

i don't mind the AH

but i do mind, not being able to STAT my own character as we did in D2

as some have complained in the B.net forum, by lvl 60 we are all just cookie moulded builds, unless you have good gear then your character is of the same build as everybody else

in D2 we had all kind of crazy builds like all DEX for a Barb, or all INT or all VIT for tankers, or a combination of 50 / 50 this and that, or some other combos

in D3 no, we have no freedom, we are just factory pre-made


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> certainly hoping to see some sort of DLC for D3
> cuz as it's right now, it sucks big time, if i knew it was going to be this bad, i'd have not spend $100 on the CE version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's nothing like what i'd have expected coming from D2, they totally took away all the fun stuff that was in D2
> i don't mind the short and badly written story line
> i don't mind the AH
> but i do mind, not being able to STAT my own character as we did in D2
> as some have complained in the B.net forum, by lvl 60 we are all just cookie moulded builds, unless you have good gear then your character is of the same build as everybody else
> in D2 we had all kind of crazy builds like all DEX for a Barb, or all INT or all VIT for tankers, or a combination of 50 / 50 this and that, or some other combos
> in D3 no, we have no freedom, we are just factory pre-made


Not saying I don't agree with you, but all of your complaints are things *we knew about before launch.*


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> That's what DLC is for!


i am really banking on that and i hope d3 could redeem itself. d2 and waiting for a decade have pushed the bar so high but i think blizz could've done much better in terms of story line and gameplay. d3 is fun, but not ultrafun as of now.

im still playing it though


----------



## rctrucker

I'm hoping to farm up enough gold/gear that I can make some money off the RMAH. If not, O well, it was pretty fun. I do enjoy a challenge and inferno provided that to some extent.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i am really banking on that and i hope d3 could redeem itself. d2 and waiting for a decade have pushed the bar so high but i think blizz could've done much better in terms of story line and gameplay. d3 is fun, but not ultrafun as of now.
> im still playing it though


I hope they make a lot of changes. I got my barb through all 4 difficulties and was doing inferno farming, but this game is just getting too boring already. Also, gear scaling is terrible, it's so far behind the current level you're at and most of the time inferno farming gives items below 60 which makes it pointless.

This game is just too short with no replay value.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I hope they make a lot of changes. I got my barb through all 4 difficulties and was doing inferno farming, but this game is just getting too boring already. Also, gear scaling is terrible, it's so far behind the current level you're at and most of the time inferno farming gives items below 60 which makes it pointless.
> This game is just too short with no replay value.


But they already got your $60...

In all seriousness, I put in about 100hrs, and that is worth the $60 to me. No game will ever touch League of Legends as far as how much played time I have vs how much I spent on the game.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> certainly hoping to see some sort of DLC for D3
> cuz as it's right now, it sucks big time, if i knew it was going to be this bad, i'd have not spend $100 on the CE version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's nothing like what i'd have expected coming from D2, they totally took away all the fun stuff that was in D2
> i don't mind the short and badly written story line
> i don't mind the AH
> but i do mind, not being able to STAT my own character as we did in D2
> as some have complained in the B.net forum, by lvl 60 we are all just cookie moulded builds, unless you have good gear then your character is of the same build as everybody else
> in D2 we had all kind of crazy builds like all DEX for a Barb, or all INT or all VIT for tankers, or a combination of 50 / 50 this and that, or some other combos
> in D3 no, we have no freedom, we are just factory pre-made


I think you are missing the most important diference; linear gear progression.

In D2 you could have the same gear you had at lvl 50 at lvl 80 and still do well in Hell. (think SOJ, Mage fist, Occy, viperskin of the magi, etc.).

D3's items have been over simplified so that something that drops in inferno act 4 will ALWAYS be better than the same mods on an item that dropped in act 4 hell. Take this a step further and the first thing EVERYONE needs is the highest dps weapon when entering inferno.

There was no "weapon check" in D2, you needed to have a decent mount of + skills, or a unique build, but things worked out.

Resistances made life easier in D2, but now they are 100% required if you want to live past a hit or two.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I hope they make a lot of changes. I got my barb through all 4 difficulties and was doing inferno farming, but this game is just getting too boring already. Also, gear scaling is terrible, it's so far behind the current level you're at and most of the time inferno farming gives items below 60 which makes it pointless.
> This game is just too short with no replay value.


Did you beat Inferno solo as a barb? :O


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Did you beat Inferno solo as a barb? :O


Yea, it was harder with a group, so I did everything solo.


----------



## SIDWULF

I feel the auction house is a must when you get to the middle of hell difficulty. I thought it was cheap to buy gear from the AH and felt that there was going to be no more sense of acomplishment. It's acctually not like that at all, I was so frusturated with dying and not doing enough damage that the game was just not fun with the gear i picked up. Saving up and buying gear off the AH on the other hand was extremely rewarding. My DPS skyrocketed with two level 60 weapons. Now after that the game was fun again and it was back to slaying large masses of demons in one blow.

We will see how it goes once i get to inferno!


----------



## calavera

When you are about to identify a rare/legendary item, is it completely random or does anything influence it?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> When you are about to identify a rare/legendary item, is it completely random or does anything influence it?


AFAIK, it's random.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> AFAIK, it's random.


And usually disappointingly so. I'm still enjoying the game at most of the way through nightmare A2. Lack of time for it lately has been good for pacing myself. I can see myself getting bored when it runs into straight farming.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> I can see myself getting bored when it runs into straight farming.


Nahhhh, that's the beauty of Diablo. The issue with D3 is there's lots of farming, but what you get after that isn't really worth it. Many articles and players are making this well known, and maybe in the upcoming AMA on Reddit tomorrow we'll see if they have any changes planned.


----------



## nycste

worth spending 300-400k on a random blue weapon with crappy stats and only attack speed @ around 820-875dps considering my two current 1h'ers are very good 640dps each?

HUmmmz, or spend all my money on a rare one with hopefully the best stats and only buy 1.

Monk btw


----------



## HarrisLam

dont y'all worry brothers and sisters, there probably wont be a DLC(since blizzard has never done anything remotely similar), there *WILL* at least be an expansion set

there's only a 2.5 year wait like SC2 : HotS

it will be here shortly, patience friends !!


----------



## SloppyJoeBEER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> did you delete everything including the d3 folder?
> if one's goal is to only finish the game for it's story, then yeah it is very boring unfortunately. i kinda wish the whole game is a bit longer or was hoping the harder difficulties offer some unique story/side quest.


I uninstalled everything, deleted all leftover files/folders and went through the registry removing all of diablo/blizzard/bnet junk and tried to re-download and install but no dice, being looped around again .

I think I am going to just remove it and play it one rainy day in the future, I have had enough of this!


----------



## wasbo

Hey guys..I'm not sure if this happens to anyone here but during ACT III (at the beginning when I have to light the beacons) I get huge FPS spikes when lots of mobs are around. I thought my 6850 would handle this game easily. Any suggestions? (All settings are on high and AA = off) I tried turning down the settings to medium but that didn't do much.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*
> 
> what's a good affordable laptop that could handle D3?
> I'm going off to college soon and want a cheap laptop that could run it
> What do you guys think of this?
> http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/75172/amazon.com-asus-a53zas61-quad-core-laptop-a63420-1.4ghz-cpu-4gb-ddr3-750gb-hdd-15.6-1366x768-led-radeon-hd-6520-dvdrw-wifin-6cell-win-7-prem
> Or should I wait until newer tech comes out? Thanks!


I started playing D3 on my old Asus GS1 with NO problems... and that thing is WAY under spec. 1.8 dual core, geforce 9500m gs, 4g ram. So just buy a new gaming laptop and you should be fine! I bought my asus back in like 2007-2008... I have since moved to playing on my new desktop... but for stating off i didn't have any lag or anything... granted I had to use the lowest of the low settings... but still... it was LESS than the min req and still ran fine.

NOTE: I only played halfway through act one. I'm sure once I hit the large swarms and things in the latter-game it would be a bit choppy


----------



## Sir Cumference

1199 DPS XBOW
40% DMG
277-602 fire damage

or

1148 DPS XBOW
17% attack speed
280-571 fire damage


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> 1199 DPS XBOW
> 40% DMG
> 277-602 fire damage
> or
> *1148 DPS XBOW
> 17% attack speed
> 280-571 fire damage*


That one.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> certainly hoping to see some sort of DLC for D3
> cuz as it's right now, it sucks big time, if i knew it was going to be this bad, i'd have not spend $100 on the CE version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's nothing like what i'd have expected coming from D2, they totally took away all the fun stuff that was in D2
> i don't mind the short and badly written story line
> i don't mind the AH
> but i do mind, not being able to STAT my own character as we did in D2
> as some have complained in the B.net forum, by lvl 60 we are all just cookie moulded builds, unless you have good gear then your character is of the same build as everybody else
> in D2 we had all kind of crazy builds like all DEX for a Barb, or all INT or all VIT for tankers, or a combination of 50 / 50 this and that, or some other combos
> in D3 no, we have no freedom, we are just factory pre-made


I agree with Bobo that these were all KNOWN issues, however, that does not remove the fact that they were poor decisions by Blizzard.

Sadly while I have been waiting for D3 since first finishing D2, I am already somewhat over it. I never expected that I would say or feel that for at least a few years, and it is almost ridiculous that I feel that way within the first month. From a Diablo 1/ D2/ D2: LoD veteran with several thousand hours invested in those games, it kinda brings a tear to my eye thinking about it.

The nostalgia of D2 is personally what I feel has tarnished D3 for me. I now doubt that ANY game will have the same impact and staying power it had........for ME.

To add on to the complaints AllGamer stated above, I loved being able to spec my characters EXACTLY as I saw fit. Glass cannon/ Vit heavy/ Pure Energy, or a mix of each. Allowing me to make mistakes, and learn from them. Granted, that does not make for a fast progression through the game if you build a toon poorly, but it makes it YOURS.

This change is one that I have been dreading since they first announced it. There was no need to dumb the game down for players new to the Diablo franchise, however they did it anyways. What SHOULD have been done is that we should have been given the option of how to build our characters. Call it an "Elective Mode" for stat allocation if you will, but allow us to choose automatic or manual stat allocation. I also believe that the whole level 60 thing is ridiculous, but, again, I have been expecting/ dreading it since announcement as well, and that to be honest I can live with (just barely). We should have stayed with 99, this being Diablo, and not WoW : Sanctuary, but that is just my opinion.

Speaking for myself, the automatic stat allotment removes the feeling that it is MY character. I have no choice of which skills to choose from. I have no input how he/she turns out. There is no possibility of using skill or tactics in allocating more of a certain vit / str / etc. to add life/ dmg/ armor/ etc. *None*. I have somewhat lost all connection with my toon, and really have no feeling of satisfaction over making them.

That is NOT how I felt in D2. When I created a character, and leveled them to 99, I felt a sense of accomplishment and pride. Now, I feel very detached from them. There is no feeling like that for me. Nothing. It is completely gone.

It has been replaced with a 10 point achievement.









Let me make it clear that while I have very big complaints about this chapter in the Diablo franchise, I DO, in fact see it as a good game. One that COULD be made tremendously better, if certain issues are addressed. As far as those other issues with the game, there are many areas that need to be tweaked, but that is not something I have time to delve into right now. Another night perhaps.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> 1199 DPS XBOW
> 40% DMG
> 277-602 fire damage
> or
> 1148 DPS XBOW
> 17% attack speed
> 280-571 fire damage


DPS is automatically calculated for you which means...1199 > 1148 even with attack speed...The only argument for attack speed would be if you had + Life/Hit gear which, you've said nothing about so, ultimately, the first bow is the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> That is NOT how I felt in D2. When I created a character, and leveled them to 99, I felt a sense of accomplishment and pride. Now, I feel very detached from them. There is no feeling like that for me. Nothing. It is completely gone.
> It has been replaced with a 10 point achievement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make it clear that while I have very big complaints about this chapter in the Diablo franchise, I DO, in fact see it as a good game. One that COULD be made tremendously better, if certain issues are addressed. As far as those other issues with the game, there are many areas that need to be tweaked, but that is not something I have time to delve into right now. Another night perhaps.


I'd like to be VERY clear about something...Nobody actually leveled their character from 60-99...If you claim you spent any effort on this, that's a bold-face lie.

Baal runs on Hell were the staple of EVERY SINGLE player 60+...There was little to no effort put into the entire process...It was a rush to 99, period...

The sorc popped in and TP'd to the Baal room for you...There was a portal waiting that you just seemingly hopped through then bam, time for minimal effort.

In this game, you actually have to put effort into leveling...There are no Baal runs where the Sorc does the work for you.

D2 made many of you LAZY and this is reflected especially on the forums...And somewhat, here.

Leveling in D2 was not this spectacle or difficult by any means...It took about 30 runs with a solid group and when you hit 99, that was that...In fact, you can still check it out today on the USLadder...

Hell, is also NOT difficult by any means in comparison to Inferno ~ Which, considering I JUST played D2 with my 99 Sorc, it's the exact same concept game to game with the exception of the frost skeletons/hydra etc which, if they had in D3, quite frankly, I'd stab my eyes out.

D2 was a great game but, it had some SERIOUS faults which, none of you seem to address EVER...Both games have issues.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> DPS is automatically calculated for you which means...1199 > 1148 even with attack speed...The only argument for attack speed would be if you had + Life/Hit gear which, you've said nothing about so, ultimately, the first bow is the best.
> I'd like to be VERY clear about something...Nobody actually leveled their character from 60-99...If you claim you spent any effort on this, that's a bold-face lie.
> Baal runs on Hell were the staple of EVERY SINGLE player 60+...There was little to no effort put into the entire process...It was a rush to 99, period...
> The sorc popped in and TP'd to the Baal room for you...There was a portal waiting that you just seemingly hopped through then bam, time for minimal effort.
> In this game, you actually have to put effort into leveling...There are no Baal runs where the Sorc does the work for you.
> D2 made many of you LAZY and this is reflected especially on the forums...And somewhat, here.
> Leveling in D2 was not this spectacle or difficult by any means...It took about 30 runs with a solid group and when you hit 99, that was that...In fact, you can still check it out today on the USLadder...
> Hell, is also NOT difficult by any means in comparison to Inferno ~ Which, considering I JUST played D2 with my 99 Sorc, it's the exact same concept game to game with the exception of the frost skeletons/hydra etc which, if they had in D3, quite frankly, I'd stab my eyes out.
> D2 was a great game but, it had some SERIOUS faults which, none of you seem to address EVER...Both games have issues.


It takes months of playing hours a day to hit 99 in current Diablo II. I'm kinda disappointed in the level cap for D3, I liked the ladder and that most people didn't get max level. In fact, almost nobody did since it takes so long.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It takes months of playing hours a day to hit 99 in current Diablo II. I'm kinda disappointed in the level cap for D3, I liked the ladder and that most people didn't get max level. In fact, almost nobody did since it takes so long.


Months of little to no effort...Let's be very honest about the amount of EFFORT it actually takes to hit 99, it's little to none.

D3 actually takes some serious effort...You can't just have someone else do it for you.

I'd argue, they're the same, regardless of longevity.

Most people didn't get max level because they were too busy on Mephisto/Diablo/Baal runs to really do the entire event, they just wanted the loot.

There's a certain level of fairness you need to have about D3 IMO, because D2 was far from this perfection, you all seem to tag it as.

Items didn't scale...That's evident by the 12 different versions of the VG on the market...Meteor and pretty much the ENTIRE Ice branch are completely OP...I could go for days.

Even the Boss mechanics weren't that great...Mostly AOE's coming FROM the boss's person...I mean come on.

Yet every single time the comparison is made, the entire comparison screams "D2 was perfect", no, no, no, no, no...Far from.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Months of little to no effort...Let's be very honest about the amount of EFFORT it actually takes to hit 99, it's little to none.
> D3 actually takes some serious effort...You can't just have someone else do it for you.
> I'd argue, they're the same, regardless of longevity.
> Most people didn't get max level because they were too busy on Mephisto/Diablo/Baal runs to really do the entire event, they just wanted the loot.
> There's a certain level of fairness you need to have about D3 IMO, because D2 was far from this perfection, you all seem to tag it as.
> Items didn't scale...That's evident by the 12 different versions of the VG on the market...Meteor and pretty much the ENTIRE Ice branch are completely OP...I could go for days.
> Even the Boss mechanics weren't that great...Mostly AOE's coming FROM the boss's person...I mean come on.
> Yet every single time the comparison is made, the entire comparison screams "D2 was perfect", no, no, no, no, no...Far from.


I guess I'm going to have to disagree







. I know a wow player who royally sucks at D3. When I played with him, he died at least 6 times in an hour on nightmare. Since he plays like 40 hours a week though, he's now got a level 60 character.

Here is an excellent article about leveling to 99 in D2 (1.10 patch and later, IIRC it was easy before then). http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/370600-diablo-ii-lord-of-destruction/faqs/37709. It really is quite involved. I would have liked to see depth like that in D3, but unfortunately leveling just isn't part of the end game.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know a wow player who royally sucks at D3. When I played with him, he died at least 6 times in an hour on nightmare. Since he plays like 40 hours a week though, he's now got a level 60 character.
> Here is an excellent article about leveling to 99 in D2 (1.10 patch and later, IIRC it was easy before then). http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/370600-diablo-ii-lord-of-destruction/faqs/37709. It really is quite involved. I would have liked to see depth like that in D3, but unfortunately leveling just isn't part of the end game.


I have a 99 on USEast and I'm very aware of how long it takes...As a Sorc, the only issue I have is when mobs are resistant/immune to an element...That's //IT//.

I just left D2 @ 3-5 weeks ago with my regular crew...

If you sucked at D2, you could do it to...I don't want to get into a friend's disability but, he's a 99 barb, we carry him...Again, little to no effort.

I'm extremely familiar with the 60-99 leveling schematic and the effort you claim it takes, just isn't there.

In fact, if you want to do a Baal run, now, I'll be at Baal within 5 minutes...It will take @ 10 minutes to do the entire event, to his death...Then, we'll start the same sequence, over...I can get you 60-99 in @ 2 weeks.

That's NOT effort...That's sponging off of someone else's ability to push you at mach 1 through an end-level.

In D3, a certain amount of effort is required, to me, after farming D2 as hardcore as I have been, they're the same amount of effort just, reflected very differently.

Again, D3 is not without it faults but, D2, was far from perfect in any regard.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Months of little to no effort...Let's be very honest about the amount of EFFORT it actually takes to hit 99, it's little to none.
> D3 actually takes some serious effort...You can't just have someone else do it for you.
> I'd argue, they're the same, regardless of longevity.
> Most people didn't get max level because they were too busy on Mephisto/Diablo/Baal runs to really do the entire event, they just wanted the loot.
> There's a certain level of fairness you need to have about D3 IMO, because D2 was far from this perfection, you all seem to tag it as.
> Items didn't scale...That's evident by the 12 different versions of the VG on the market...Meteor and pretty much the ENTIRE Ice branch are completely OP...I could go for days.
> Even the Boss mechanics weren't that great...Mostly AOE's coming FROM the boss's person...I mean come on.
> Yet every single time the comparison is made, the entire comparison screams "D2 was perfect", no, no, no, no, no...Far from.


nostalgia. it was the same way with broodwar > SC2. everybody said it was terrible because they got rid of the channels/clan support (which wasn't even actually present in broodwar, it was a war3 feature that we borrowed) (I was one of the people who wanted the channel support in SC2, and had apparently forgotten how terrible all the spam and stupid talk was, D3 now has it and the first thing i do upon login is /leave) and some little nitpicking about multicommand/automine. sc2 is a great game playing-wise and so is d3. it's not as revolutionary/standout as BW/D2 were, because when they were made, the market wasn't flooded with other great games in the genre. gaming-wise, D3 does have plenty of faults, especially when it comes to drop levels, but Blizzard knows the problem exists, and they will do something to fix it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Leveling or the speed in which you level was never the point of either D2 or D3. It is all about the gear. The fact that one is perceived to take longer is irrelevant. In both games there are methods to level much quicker than intended. (D2 Baal runs and D3 Azmo(nerfed) or Zulton runs)

Those that claim that D2 gave you more control of stat allocation, while true, is also misleading. D2 did allow you to spend your points how you saw fit however everyone ran the same builds in endgame. You pump all your points into your main stat and enough in a secondary stat so you can wear the gear you want. Spend all your skill points the exact same way as everyone else so you don't gimp your char in Hell and go on your way.

Sure there where some niche builds people created but they were never really effective and the majority played what was known to work.

D2 was and still is a great game but I have to agree with Masked that we tend to forget some glaring issues with the game.

You have a lot of choice in D3. The fact that I can try a totally different ability setup without having to create a new character is ALL I needed out of D3 to improve it over D2, for me. You can still play the D2 stat allocation game but you now do it through gear weather you want to run a max dps build by pumping your main stat and using a high dps 2H or a more cautious build by pumping vitality and resistance.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> What SHOULD have been done is that we should have been given the option of how to build our characters. Call it an "Elective Mode" for stat allocation if you will, but allow us to choose automatic or manual stat allocation. I also believe that the whole level 60 thing is ridiculous, but, again, I have been expecting/ dreading it since announcement as well, and that to be honest I can live with (just barely). We should have stayed with 99, this being Diablo, and not WoW : Sanctuary, but that is just my opinion.
> 
> Speaking for myself, the automatic stat allotment removes the feeling that it is MY character. I have no choice of which skills to choose from. I have no input how he/she turns out. There is no possibility of using skill or tactics in allocating more of a certain vit / str / etc. to add life/ dmg/ armor/ etc. *None*. I have somewhat lost all connection with my toon, and really have no feeling of satisfaction over making them.
> 
> That is NOT how I felt in D2. When I created a character, and leveled them to 99, I felt a sense of accomplishment and pride. Now, I feel very detached from them. There is no feeling like that for me. Nothing. It is completely gone.


same sentiments exactly, i really don't mind them Dumbing down the game for the new players or the level 60 caps, it's so obvious they are trying to make D3 like another WOW clone, but anyways. They should have made the automatic stats allocation an Elective choice, so old fans from D2 can Opt-Out of it and not be forced to it, like we are now.

i would no mind if they implement this after the next Expansion if any, i don't mind rolling another new character from scratch, as long as i can STAT my own character.

right now, i do feel disconnected from the game, not getting the same feel of accomplishment as D2 provided, i'm just playing just because i want to beat the game on all difficulty with each class, but there's no real sense of gratification by doing so, because it's not a character i created


----------



## LexDiamonds

Is critical hit % and increase to critical hit DMG. calculated in your DPS and/or aggregate damage total (in char. stats)?


----------



## StaticFX

i cant figure out what all the complaining is about... I have played DI & DII and enjoyed them. I am very happy with D3. I dont know how people can be done with it already? did you rush?? I played through normal.. not FULLY exploring. then got to beliel in nightmare (or however you spell his name) and could NOT beat him! I even broke down and bought a better xbow from the the AH (even though i swore i wouldnt! lol) it helped but still no dice. So, I started nightmare over and i am SLOWLY going through it.... make sure to search every single nook and cranny. There are a lot of little side quests! very cool. I am having fun taking my time... and.. still get to do it again with the other char classes.

for the owner of the 6850 having choppiness. I have a 6870 (and only a Core2Duo) and havent seen any major slowdowns... watching the FPS it usually sticks right at what i maxed it at (100fps)
make sure you close down ANYTHING else you can (origin, steam, etc, etc)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Is critical hit % and increase to critical hit DMG. calculated in your DPS and/or aggregate damage total (in char. stats)?


Yeah mine goes up if my old item had no damage stats and new one just has crit hit.

As far as stat allocation goes, I think it was a good move to do it for the mudane stats (vit, etc), but not for skills. For some reason I just think leveling your skills, then having + skill items works better.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The sorc popped in and TP'd to the Baal room for you...There was a portal waiting that you just seemingly hopped through then bam, time for minimal effort.


Sorc's did not do Baal runs or Chaos runs in Hell, Hammerdins did. Sorc's could not handle the mobs in a full game of leechers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Leveling in D2 was not this spectacle or difficult by any means...It took about 30 runs with a solid group and when you hit 99, that was that...In fact, you can still check it out today on the USLadder...


I have no idea what you're talking about. It took months to hit 99, even if you're constantly playing and doing runs.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i cant figure out what all the complaining is about... I have played DI & DII and enjoyed them. I am very happy with D3. I dont know how people can be done with it already? did you rush?? I played through normal.. not FULLY exploring. then got to beliel in nightmare (or however you spell his name) and could NOT beat him! I even broke down and bought a better xbow from the the AH (even though i swore i wouldnt! lol) it helped but still no dice. So, I started nightmare over and i am SLOWLY going through it.... make sure to search every single nook and cranny. There are a lot of little side quests! very cool. I am having fun taking my time... and.. still get to do it again with the other char classes.


i take my time through all the side quest, and search every box / shelf / pile of bones, etc

50% you get some nice random things or very good pile of money

the side quests always guarantees an elite or champion fight = good drops









I specially like the Necromancer side quest in ACT 2

really hoping they would add Necros back into D3 in future expansion

the other side quests are like meh.. but i still do them anyways, like the ghost ones in ACT1 or the cult guy that wanted to raise is own army of demons to take over Belial throne (LMAO) in ACT2, and many other ones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i take my time through all the side quest, and search every box / shelf / pile of bones, etc
> 50% you get some nice random things or very good pile of money
> the side quests always guarantees an elite or champion fight = good drops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially like the Necromancer side quest in ACT 2
> really hoping they would add Necros back into D3 in future expansion
> the other side quests are like meh.. but i still do them anyways, like the ghost ones in ACT1 or the cult guy that wanted to raise is own army of demons to take over Belial throne (LMAO) in ACT2, and many other ones


I ran into the necro last night. I still remember that cultist lol.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wasbo*
> 
> Hey guys..I'm not sure if this happens to anyone here but during ACT III (at the beginning when I have to light the beacons) I get huge FPS spikes when lots of mobs are around. I thought my 6850 would handle this game easily. Any suggestions? (All settings are on high and AA = off) I tried turning down the settings to medium but that didn't do much.


I have not seen any FPS spikes, but I have experienced times when it seems like it is spiking. There was 2 times I was playing with my friend and it was really choppy. My ping at the time was around 150-200 and my FPS was still showing as 60 with afterburner even though it was still choppy. But once we went through a door/passage to another area it was fine again.


----------



## Lokster1

Just finished normal last night, lvl 32 monk, just under 24 hrs played =D Took my time and solo'd almost all of it and fully cleared everything (I'm a bit OCD making sure that I have the entire map revealed). Didn't use AH at all (besides selling some items) and died about 6 times, mainly because I didn't use any caution when fighting and stacked MF instead of dex/vit. My build consisted of charging into packs of mobs with dashing strike, pulling them into me with cyclone strike then knocking them back (or more likely killing them) with lashing tail kick. Very fun build (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aZgdfh!Ycd!aaaZZa) and worked in normal, I will have to see if I can still do it with the increase health of mobs in nightmare.

Overall I enjoyed the story, nothing I didn't really expect when playing through, wish blizz made the end of act bosses a bit harder but I guess it was just normal and I imagine it will change on harder difficulties. Going to try and play a lot more co-op from here on out if anyone is just starting nightmare let me know and add me, Lokster#1217


----------



## Cryosis00

There are a lot of complaints on the D3 forums about graphical lag/choppiness after the 1.02 (or is it 1.2 patch).

I have choppiness currently and I didn't at release. I have a 670. I turned off adaptive vsync in the Nvidia control panel (known issue on Nvidia forums) but it did not change anything. I have vsync turned on in game and the frames stay at 60 but it is still choppy. Running with no vsync give me 200+ fps but screen tearing.

Blizz said they are looking into the issue but also stated they need the hardware vendors to help with driver updates. Nvidia did say they were working on the adaptive vsync issue in a driver update that should be out this month.

We shall see.


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

So, I've kinda browsed through this thread hoping to find something on whether or not all the negative reviews are warranted, but didn't see anything.

I'm considering getting this game, but I've read so many negative reviews I'm not sure if it's worth $60. I have no D1/D2 experience so I won't be disappointed in a poor continuation of the story or something. What do you guys think? Worth it or not? How's the replay ability? If I put down $60, I'd like to spend 100 hours on the game at least...


----------



## Sainesk

meh increase attack speed getting nerfed in 1.0.3, repair costs increased for lv 60? *sells all ias items, invests in "ignores durability loss" ones







*


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> There are a lot of complaints on the D3 forums about graphical lag/choppiness after the 1.02 (or is it 1.2 patch).
> I have choppiness currently and I didn't at release. I have a 670. I turned off adaptive vsync in the Nvidia control panel (known issue on Nvidia forums) but it did not change anything. I have vsync turned on in game and the frames stay at 60 but it is still choppy. Running with no vsync give me 200+ fps but screen tearing.
> Blizz said they are looking into the issue but also stated they need the hardware vendors to help with driver updates. Nvidia did say they were working on the adaptive vsync issue in a driver update that should be out this month.
> We shall see.


I saw this same issue as well.

I was also having an issue on my GTX570 when I limited the FPS to 60 (not running Vsync) the FPS would stay at 50... I don't remember what I changed, but there were a few settings I had to go though in my video card, not the game.

Beta was loaded with graphics issues, and a good amount of them were ironed out, but not all of them. The start of D3 Beta, you couldn't use AOE spells because every one of them froze your game for 1 second.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> So, I've kinda browsed through this thread hoping to find something on whether or not all the negative reviews are warranted, but didn't see anything.
> I'm considering getting this game, but I've read so many negative reviews I'm not sure if it's worth $60. I have no D1/D2 experience so I won't be disappointed in a poor continuation of the story or something. What do you guys think? Worth it or not? How's the replay ability? If I put down $60, I'd like to spend 100 hours on the game at least...


I think its worth it, I just beat the game and enjoyed it. The amount of game play all depends on how much you like to farm for items as you basically play the same game over at 4 different difficulty levels (there are a bunch of mini-events/side quests that are in the game but the main story is the same every time). But you should be able to get at least 100 hours of play in if you go through the game with each of the 5 character.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTolkinghorn*
> 
> So, I've kinda browsed through this thread hoping to find something on whether or not all the negative reviews are warranted, but didn't see anything.
> I'm considering getting this game, but I've read so many negative reviews I'm not sure if it's worth $60. I have no D1/D2 experience so I won't be disappointed in a poor continuation of the story or something. What do you guys think? Worth it or not? How's the replay ability? If I put down $60, I'd like to spend 100 hours on the game at least...


The story is pretty corny/dumb either way, so don't expect much there







. All the bosses have the "Dalek" effect, where they go around telling you their exact plans. It's charming on the Daleks, but annoying to me in most other things.

I think for sure it's a game you can get 100 hours out of... I would assume though that you do a playthrough or two, get bored eventually, then come back in the next gaming lull several months from now and the patches will change enough you might be good for awhile again. There's people in this thread who've already gotten 100 hours out of it, it's hard to say how much you will like it at first, but I bet you'd get that 100 sooner or later.

Diablo 2 is amazing though, I'd suggest giving that a try too







.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> There are a lot of complaints on the D3 forums about graphical lag/choppiness after the 1.02 (or is it 1.2 patch).
> I have choppiness currently and I didn't at release. I have a 670. I turned off adaptive vsync in the Nvidia control panel (known issue on Nvidia forums) but it did not change anything. I have vsync turned on in game and the frames stay at 60 but it is still choppy. Running with no vsync give me 200+ fps but screen tearing.
> Blizz said they are looking into the issue but also stated they need the hardware vendors to help with driver updates. Nvidia did say they were working on the adaptive vsync issue in a driver update that should be out this month.
> We shall see.


no lag or choppines at all even on mass horde invasions like the kind you get in Act 3 tower attacks

smooth like butter

most people complaining about the lag are running nVidia cards.... just an observation

people have commented the latest Beta drivers from nVidia improved it a bit (read this from another topic here in OC about D3 choppiness)


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Just finished normal last night, lvl 32 monk, just under 24 hrs played =D Took my time and solo'd almost all of it and fully cleared everything (I'm a bit OCD making sure that I have the entire map revealed). Didn't use AH at all (besides selling some items) and died about 6 times, mainly because I didn't use any caution when fighting and stacked MF instead of dex/vit. My build consisted of charging into packs of mobs with dashing strike, pulling them into me with cyclone strike then knocking them back (or more likely killing them) with lashing tail kick. Very fun build (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aZgdfh!Ycd!aaaZZa) and worked in normal, I will have to see if I can still do it with the increase health of mobs in nightmare.
> Overall I enjoyed the story, nothing I didn't really expect when playing through, wish blizz made the end of act bosses a bit harder but I guess it was just normal and I imagine it will change on harder difficulties. Going to try and play a lot more co-op from here on out if anyone is just starting nightmare let me know and add me, Lokster#1217


Unfortunately, no that build will not work







.

You will quickly learn that defense and + hp per hit are much more important than DPS. Though with the AH you can usually buy reduced level req weps that pwn and make up for the DPS loss.

Well, I'm currently level 52 on my monk and just regeared again. Stats as of right now are 18k HP, 55% dmg reduction due to resists (~250), 50% dmg reduction from armor, 50% dodge, about 300 or 350 HP per hit, and 6k dps, soon to be about 7.5k whenever I level. Not bad for act 1 hell







. EZ mode.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just read 1.03 patch notes and here are my thoughts:

- Decrease in IAS. My first reaction was "BOO THAT MAN!" Then, I thought more about it. I still don't like it, but I am less frustrated and here is why. While nerfing IAS does lower my FCR and therefore lowering my potential damage, it also decreases my AP consumption and increases skill choices.
- Nerf to group difficulty earns a huge "Yay" from me. Too many times I will be fighting against a boss or group of champs and a friend joins in to screw me over. Downside is that the game becomes much easier now with friends. Hopefully the drop nerf will compensate for that. Unfortunately this will further inflate prices in AH.
- Nerf to drops makes me rage hard. It was hard enough to get good stuff after the first item drop rate nerf and now it is even harder. Screw you Blizzard!
- Nerf to NV stacks in relation to bosses as well as buff to champ packs...














One of the biggest D3 complaint is that champion packs are already harder to beat than bosses due to the stiff, unchanging patterns of bosses. Now you nerf the drop rates of bosses and increase the drops of champion packs? What are we trying to do here? Make D3 a mini boss game?!? I do not like this at all.
- Legendary buff or rather lack thereof. Not much to say here, but this; talk is cheap Blizzard... move your ass!
- Repair costs are kind of meh, because I do not die much.

Just my 2 cents regarding patch notes.


----------



## Nethermir

Because there's an ongoing maintenance, let us all read the Diablo III Patch 1.0.3 design preview (in case you haven't read it yet)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208/Patch_103_Design_Preview-6_6_2012

it is more about drops and game difficulties. no class nerfing mentioned.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Unfortunately, no that build will not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You will quickly learn that defense and + hp per hit are much more important than DPS. Though with the AH you can usually buy reduced level req weps that pwn and make up for the DPS loss.
> Well, I'm currently level 52 on my monk and just regeared again. Stats as of right now are 18k HP, 55% dmg reduction due to resists (~250), 50% dmg reduction from armor, 50% dodge, about 300 or 350 HP per hit, and 6k dps, soon to be about 7.5k whenever I level. Not bad for act 1 hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . EZ mode.


I figured I will need to change things up but it worked quite well in normal, I really like the dashing strike with stun, made boss fights ridiculously easy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



kinda sad that you can stun Diablo


----------



## Backwoods166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Unfortunately, no that build will not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You will quickly learn that defense and + hp per hit are much more important than DPS. Though with the AH you can usually buy reduced level req weps that pwn and make up for the DPS loss.
> Well, I'm currently level 52 on my monk and just regeared again. Stats as of right now are 18k HP, 55% dmg reduction due to resists (~250), 50% dmg reduction from armor, 50% dodge, about 300 or 350 HP per hit, and 6k dps, soon to be about 7.5k whenever I level. Not bad for act 1 hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . EZ mode.


It reverses once you get to inferno. Having a build that doesn't get 1 shoted takes away too much DPS, and getting two shoted is not much better. A typical successful level 60 build will have as high DPS as possible and complete disregard for HP's. A sub 10k HP with 60k DPS build becomes viable. A 45k HP and 20K DPS build becomes useless. Although, I will say that high HP and low DPS builds are still viable through A1, which is like training wheels for inferno.

Edit: This is mainly for WD's, DH and Wiz. I have not hit 60 yet with a monk or barb. My baba is currently 41 and I have yet to start a monk.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> In D3, a certain amount of effort is required, to me, after farming D2 as hardcore as I have been, they're the same amount of effort just, reflected very differently.
> Again, D3 is not without it faults but, D2, was far from perfect in any regard.


Tell that to my buddy that we got to 60 in 3 hours played time. And being that he was a DH, and had made 800k in the process he had already out geared my barb with 60 hours played.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Though with the AH you can usually buy reduced level req weps that pwn and make up for the DPS loss.


isn't that a bit pointless when you are lvl 60?

you'll be looking for more +main stats items and Elemental protection


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just read 1.03 patch notes and here are my thoughts:
> - Decrease in IAS. My first reaction was "BOO THAT MAN!" Then, I thought more about it. I still don't like it, but I am less frustrated and here is why. While nerfing IAS does lower my FCR and therefore lowering my potential damage, it also decreases my AP consumption and increases skill choices.
> - Nerf to group difficulty earns a huge "Yay" from me. Too many times I will be fighting against a boss or group of champs and a friend joins in to screw me over. Downside is that the game becomes much easier now with friends. Hopefully the drop nerf will compensate for that. Unfortunately this will further inflate prices in AH.
> - Nerf to drops makes me rage hard. It was hard enough to get good stuff after the first item drop rate nerf and now it is even harder. Screw you Blizzard!
> - Nerf to NV stacks in relation to bosses as well as buff to champ packs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest D3 complaint is that champion packs are already harder to beat than bosses due to the stiff, unchanging patterns of bosses. Now you nerf the drop rates of bosses and increase the drops of champion packs? What are we trying to do here? Make D3 a mini boss game?!? I do not like this at all.
> - Legendary buff or rather lack thereof. Not much to say here, but this; talk is cheap Blizzard... move your ass!
> - Repair costs are kind of meh, because I do not die much.
> Just my 2 cents regarding patch notes.


- i also love that group nerf. the purpose of going in a group is to make a run easier, not infinitely harder. i do think a little increase in difficulty is fine but at this point im ok with no increase in difficulty at all.
- i am not familiar with drop rates but if ilvl 61 items will drop in hell and act 1 inferno, sounds good to me.
- i dont like the speed nerf, all my characters have aspd on them. i understand their reason for the nerf but i hope the change in speed wont be very noticeable. once you get speed, it's hard to go back


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I figured I will need to change things up but it worked quite well in normal, I really like the dashing strike with stun, made boss fights ridiculously easy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sad that you can stun Diablo


Right now I am using the way of one hundred fists with +short tele rune, Exploding palm with essence burn, Mantra of healing with + hp per hit, cutting winds with ... I can't remember







, then just the 2 healing spells, 1 for everyone +hp rune, then the shielding one + hp for myself. Basically once I have mantra of healing and cutting winds up my incoming hp from hp per hit keeps me at max hp no matter who I'm facing besides a few elite packs. That and my 250+ resist to all at level 52 is pretty OP if you ask me







.


----------



## mjpd1983

Anyone else get "diablo 3 will now close to apply patch bla bla" then it closes to apply and error msg saying "diablo 3 has stopped working" EVERY time.

Cant even launch the game..


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> There are a lot of complaints on the D3 forums about graphical lag/choppiness after the 1.02 (or is it 1.2 patch).
> I have choppiness currently and I didn't at release. I have a 670. I turned off adaptive vsync in the Nvidia control panel (known issue on Nvidia forums) but it did not change anything. I have vsync turned on in game and the frames stay at 60 but it is still choppy. Running with no vsync give me 200+ fps but screen tearing.
> Blizz said they are looking into the issue but also stated they need the hardware vendors to help with driver updates. Nvidia did say they were working on the adaptive vsync issue in a driver update that should be out this month.
> We shall see.


The game is still evolving / balances are being made.

If you are in it for the casual hack and slash / dungeon crawler, I would go for it, D3 is certainly a fun game, and you get to kill massive hordes of demons in normal trhough hell (hell requires some decent gear).

Many fanboys are disappointent with certain aspects of D3; I understand where they are coming from, but I ahve been enjoying this game as a whole. Blizard's future patch will address 2 of my largest issues, one ilvl 63 items only dropping in act 3/4 inferno have been shifted to allow them to drop in act 1/2 (at lower rates). this will allow you to find some great items as you farm to gear up for the later acts in inferno. Second is they are removignt he added damage from enemies when you have friend's in your game (monster HP should still increase), but this allows melee to group with friends again without getting slaughtered (if they have gear suitable for the current level).

I would read through some of the D1 / D2 lore to get an understanding of this world; it would actually make you appriciate the storyline.

Overall, I would say this game is worth playing, at the very least you should get a trial account (can play though the first mini-boss (lvl 8-13). If you like how the game feels, then you should buy it, it gets more fun.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Because there's an ongoing maintenance, let us all read the Diablo III Patch 1.0.3 design preview (in case you haven't read it yet)
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208/Patch_103_Design_Preview-6_6_2012
> it is more about drops and game difficulties. no class nerfing mentioned.


So we have gone from patch notes which are detailed, to a patch preview which is vague?
Quote:


> There will be a small number of skills changes, but for the most part we want people to continue experimenting and enjoy their skills for a while.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Anyone else get "diablo 3 will now close to apply patch bla bla" then it closes to apply and error msg saying "diablo 3 has stopped working" EVERY time.
> Cant even launch the game..


From the D3 forums:
Please note that you will not be prompted to download patch 1.0.2b until the patch is live in your home region.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> From the D3 forums:
> Please note that you will not be prompted to download patch 1.0.2b until the patch is live in your home region.


You know what would make me super happy? If Blizzard opens up stat point customization and unlock damage multiplier stat for personal choice. I would love to be able to pick which stat I want as a multiplier to open up new avenues of spell builds or play styles.


----------



## LexDiamonds

For me, one of the biggest slaps from the upcoming patch notes is the change in costs to gem crafting. Holy cow.. I have one lvl38ish caracter on Act2 in Nightmare. I would guess I have spent probably 100k on removing/combining gems thus far. Some of you with 5x lvl 60 chars must be raging at this. Honestly, they could add a zero to the end of the upcoming changed prices and I would still feel the reduction is a bit much.


----------



## Rickles

Can someone post the patch preview with a spoiler tag, at work and bnet is blocked.


----------



## Lokster1

Wow, sad to see they are already going to nerf the difficulty of inferno, was hoping it would still be insanely hard by the time I get there (probably a couple months away at my current rate of play) but I'm sure there will be more nerfs before then.....they seem to be taking the WoW approach and listening to all the people who can't just roll their face on the keyboard and win


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Wow, sad to see they are already going to nerf the difficulty of inferno, was hoping it would still be insanely hard by the time I get there (probably a couple months away at my current rate of play) but I'm sure there will be more nerfs before then.....they seem to be taking the WoW approach and listening to all the people who can't just roll their face on the keyboard and win


It is not so much as that they are nerfing Inferno. They are really only touching Act 2. Skill is not the problem with getting past Act 2. It is simply that Act 2 is completely gear dependent due to the mobs and map layout of Act 2. Mobs by default move very fast and many have both hard hitting melee attacks and hard hitting ranged attacks. Given that the majority of Act 2 is wide open desert, it makes kiting a lot harder as there are no obstacles you can slow them down at. Consider it a steady ramp up in difficulty in Act 1 and then a huge mile high wall in Act 2, then back to relatively smooth sailing in Act 3 due to plentiful choke points in the map that allows you do out DPS enemies a lot easier. Inferno is still hard.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> For me, one of the biggest slaps from the upcoming patch notes is the change in costs to gem crafting. Holy cow.. I have one lvl38ish caracter on Act2 in Nightmare. I would guess I have spent probably 100k on removing/combining gems thus far. Some of you with 5x lvl 60 chars must be raging at this. Honestly, they could add a zero to the end of the upcoming changed prices and I would still feel the reduction is a bit much.


you were doing it wrong. I was getting squares for 150g or less from the AH when commodities were available, So I didn't find any reason to level my JC and spend 20000 each on flawless squares.

They're just fixing the monster-dropped gems to be competitive in price with AH value.

oh well I saved my Tier 3 gems and up so this would be nice for me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> For me, one of the biggest slaps from the upcoming patch notes is the change in costs to gem crafting. Holy cow.. I have one lvl38ish caracter on Act2 in Nightmare. I would guess I have spent probably 100k on removing/combining gems thus far. Some of you with 5x lvl 60 chars must be raging at this. Honestly, they could add a zero to the end of the upcoming changed prices and I would still feel the reduction is a bit much.


Meh... crafting in general made me rage inside.


----------



## Sybr

"I made a Diablo colored Barbarian,
so you can play Diablo while you play Diablo..."


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You know what would make me super happy? If Blizzard opens up stat point customization and unlock damage multiplier stat for personal choice. I would love to be able to pick which stat I want as a multiplier to open up new avenues of spell builds or play styles.


you know what would make ME happy? if they would apply the patches in THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

For people with patch preview blocked:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Last month we gave you a glimpse into how we were taking in initial feedback on the game, and ideas for some potential system changes we could make. Today we wanted to follow up and provide concrete info on some of the changes we've been working on, and give everyone a heads up before the 1.0.3 patch hits later this month.

*Bridging the Item Gap*
The ilvl (item level) of an item determines the statistical budget for its power. The way the game is currently set up, Act I drops ilvl 61 gear and below, Act II drops ilvl 62 gear and below, and Act III and IV drop ilvl 63 and below. Unfortunately this has caused two main issues. The first is players who find an Act too difficult feel compelled to use the auction house in order to progress. The second is that certain classes, skills, and play styles are less gear dependent than others, so although great items are making their way into the game economy, people feel pigeonholed into a handful of viable strategies. For a lot of people they would rather do something frustrating or boring in Hell Act IV (such as having Tyrael fight for them or breaking vases) for a chance at a "top-tier" upgrade, rather than fight hordes of monsters in Inferno Act I. We're shifting to a philosophy where the best items in the game can drop from many different places, so a wider variety of play styles are viable. If you would rather chain-pull elite packs in Act I rather than 3 minute cat-and-mouse in Act IV, we'd like you to be able to do that and know you can still find the best items in the game.
Nothing would explain it as well as just sharing the intended drop rates coming in the next patch, so here they are. Note that the drop rates vary slightly by item type; the table below represents an approximate aggregated rate of all item types:
New drop rates for 1.0.3
Item
Hell Act III and IV
Inferno Act I
Inferno Act II
Inferno Act III/IV
iLvl 61
9 %
18%
19%
24%
iLvl 62
2%
8%
12%
16%
iLvl 63
0%
2%
4%
8%
As you can see, players who would rather murder monsters 4x as fast in Inferno Act I can do so knowing they have a chance at amazing items, and players who want a challenge can kill in Acts III and IV in Inferno and be rewarded with a higher drop rate.

*You Keep Using That Word*
As previously mentioned, we're going to be reviewing Legendary items in a future patch. Legendaries won't change in 1.0.3, but it's still something we're actively working on. When we're done, high level Legendaries should be flat out better than blue items, they'll carry a good amount of power with them, and they should also be distinctive or memorable in the benefits they provide. We'll be able to share more information on the specific changes we're making after 1.0.3 launches.

*The Nephalem Difference*
It's no secret that our goal for the end-game item hunt is players hunting monsters packs, building to five stacks of Nephalem Valor, and then killing a boss. While we're seeing a lot of that occurring, what we're missing is people feeling like it's worthwhile to continue onward after killing a boss. To help hit that goal we're lowering the number of guaranteed Rare items on bosses when you have your full five stacks of Nephalem Valor from two guaranteed Rares to one guaranteed Rare (you still have a very good chance at multiple rares, it's just no longer guaranteed). In exchange, all champion and rare packs will now drop a bonus guaranteed Rare item when you have your full five stacks of Nephalem Valor. The change benefits players with more overall drops, and a reason to push to continue progressing.

*You Into the Group Thing?*
We're removing the bonus monster damage per additional player in a coop game. Our design goal is for players who prefer to play solo to be able to play solo, and players who prefer to play in groups to be able to play in a group. We feel the bonus monster damage per additional player is one of the biggest inhibitors to wanting to play with your friends. In a perfect world, single player and co-op would be absolutely equal, but that's not attainable when you consider item properties such as "Life on Kill" or skills such as Archon which simply scale better when you are solo. Since the variety and breadth of game mechanics essentially dictate that solo vs. group play will never be 100% equal, our goal is to make them as close as possible but err on the side of coop in cases where we need to make adjustments. The inherent logistical requirements when forming up with other players and attempting to work together effectively warrants some added benefits.

*Oh Yeah!*

Inferno balance right now has a difficulty gap in which Act I feels about right, but Act II feels like trying to bust through a brick wall. In patch 1.0.3 we're going to be lowering that wall by adjusting the damage and health of monsters in Inferno Act II, III and IV. We feel like Act I Inferno is in a pretty good place. Our design goal with Acts II, III and IV is to keep them challenging, but smooth the difficulty ramp out a bit. If a monk or barbarian is geared well enough that they can use a heavily offensive build and murder everything in Act I, they should be able to swap to a more defensive build and do okay in Act II. As they gear up they can begin adjusting back to becoming offensive in Act II, at which point they can jump into Act III with a focus on defense, and so on. Difficulty certainly ties into itemization, encounter and enemy tuning, and class balance, and all of these things together are going to paint a more reasonable difficulty curve as you hit Inferno in 1.0.3.

*Paying for Your Mistakes*
Current repair costs at level 60 are barely noticeable, and because of that we see a lot of people wonder if "graveyard zerging" tough enemies or "chain rezzing allies on a boss" is intended gameplay - it definitely is not. To help solve the issue we evaluated a number of new death mechanics, such as just allowing the resurrection timer to increase even higher, disallowing resurrection during boss fights, or putting a debuff on you when you resurrect (such as reduced combat effectiveness). Ultimately we felt that increasing repair costs was the best solution that preserves the fast paced style of the game. Repair costs on level 60 items are going to go up a lot. Our goal is the next time a player is graveyard zerging a boss, it should occur to them that "this is probably not an efficient way to go about things". We're currently evaluating repair costs between 4x and 6x their current values. In the face of increasing costs, we recommend listening to the Hardcore players out there as they probably have some helpful advice on how to minimize repair costs. Following this change zerging a boss will still be possible, but our intent is that it won't be optimal, and players who are seeking to be as efficient as possible will adjust their item hunting routes accordingly.

*Whoa, Whoa, Nice Shootin' Tex*
We're fixing a number of bugs with Attack Speed, mainly related to the stat not working on some items, but we've also decided we need to reduce the effectiveness of Increased Attack Speed overall. Many players have commented that Increased Attack Speed is such a dominant stat they feel it's required. While we don't have an issue with there being important stats, Increased Attack Speed in particular has secondary effects on mobility in combat, resource generation and resource consumption. We want there to be options and considerations for how you gear up, and one uber trump-everything stat can really work against choice and options. There are two different solutions we're considering to reduce the effectiveness of Increased Attack Speed. The first is to simply reduce the value on all the items to their desired values. In general our desire is to never change items as that makes them feel less concrete, but the upside is you would still be able to look at an item and know exactly what you are getting. The other approach is to change the formula used for attack speed aggregation so that stacking attack speed from multiple slots suffers from diminishing returns. The downside of that approach is that it introduces yet another hidden modifier on an item property (and many people dislike hidden modifiers), and complicates the already difficult decision of item gearing. We're currently leaning toward the first solution, to simply reduce the value on items, but we'd be interested to read people's thoughts on the problem.

*Just Three Two Easy Payments*
We previously hinted that Blacksmith and Jeweler costs are coming down, and overall it will be far more reasonable to train them up and craft items. The most dramatic reduction is on the combine costs for tier 2-8 gems.
Gem Quality
Previous Cost
New Cost
Flawed
3 Chipped + 500 gold
2 Chipped + 10 gold
Normal
3 Flawed + 750 gold
2 Flawed + 25 gold
Flawless
3 Normal + 1250 gold
2 Normal + 40 gold
Perfect
3 Flawless + 2000 gold + 1 Page
2 Flawless + 55 gold + 1 Page
Radiant
3 Perfect + 3500 gold + 2 Pages
2 Perfect + 70 gold + 2 Pages
Square
3 Radiant + 7500 gold + 1 Tome
2 Radiant + 85 gold + 1 Tome
Flawless Square
3 Square + 20,000 gold + 2 Tomes
2 square + 100 gold + 2 Tomes
The gem combine costs for Perfect Square and above will remain unchanged.

*Nerf Them, Buff Me*
Class tuning is not a major focus for 1.0.3. There will be a small number of skills changes, but for the most part we want people to continue experimenting and enjoy their skills for a while. Our goal was and continues to be build diversity, and though we see quite a bit of build diversity, we think we can do much better. Class tuning will be an ongoing process, and we're targeting the 1.1 patch for most class tweaks, with a focus on punching build diversity up a few more notches.

*But What About&#8230;*
While these are a few of the larger systems adjustments we're making, the 1.0.3 patch will include many fixes, quality of life enhancements, Auction House improvements, and other changes. We hope you look forward to the patch as much as we do getting it out there, and again we appreciate your continued feedback. See you in-game!

Wyatt Cheng is a Senior Technical Game Designer for Diablo III. He kindly requests that if you see him in Development Hell you spare his life and move on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> you know what would make ME happy? if they would apply the patches in THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!


D3 is a worldwide game though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> D3 is a worldwide game though.


Roll out the patch around midnight on each realm individually







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Roll out the patch around midnight on each realm individually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We are assuming that the servers are already currently setup that way. There are a lot of Asians on the public servers,


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> you were doing it wrong. I was getting squares for 150g or less from the AH when commodities were available, So I didn't find any reason to level my JC and spend 20000 each on flawless squares.
> They're just fixing the monster-dropped gems to be competitive in price with AH value.
> oh well I saved my Tier 3 gems and up so this would be nice for me


I hear ya, but I told myself the AH was for the birds when I started playing. F-That I said.... I'll take what the game gives me and like it! I guess it makes sense that gems dropped from later difficulities shouldnt have a value of 50k gold when compared directly to crafted gems... although part of that is the cost of being able to take crumbs and roll them up into better ones.

As far as the blacksmith... again at lvl38, I cant complain. I've gotten some nice gear from him, but it is stupid that you might need to make 3-4 of something to get one with stats that work for you. The cost hasnt been a problem per se, because I havent tried saving money for the AH... just using what the game gives me and I feel both the jeweler and blacksmith are at my same level.


----------



## Rickles

Thanks for the notes!


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> D3 is a worldwide game though.


yes it is.. and right now, the "Americas" server is down, but Europe and Asia are not... because the will apply the patch after the Americas.
So do each server in the middle of the night (for the MOST people).. right now.. those in the EST cant play till 2pm.

i work from home.. and have lulls in doing stuff (like running Loooong queries etc) its fun to play waiting for stuff to finish. Now all i can do i check here, thechive.com, and read....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> yes it is.. and right now, the "Americas" server is down, but Europe and Asia are not... because the will apply the patch after the Americas.
> So do each server in the middle of the night (for the MOST people).. right now.. those in the EST cant play till 2pm.
> i work from home.. and have lulls in doing stuff (like running Loooong queries etc) its fun to play waiting for stuff to finish. Now all i can do i check here, thechive.com, and read....


I know they had America and Europe server, but I know a lot of people in Asia that play on US servers.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I know they had America and Europe server, but I know a lot of people in Asia that play on US servers.


Ok, so screw over the majority so the minority is happy?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is not so much as that they are nerfing Inferno. They are really only touching Act 2. Skill is not the problem with getting past Act 2. It is simply that Act 2 is completely gear dependent due to the mobs and map layout of Act 2. Mobs by default move very fast and many have both hard hitting melee attacks and hard hitting ranged attacks. Given that the majority of Act 2 is wide open desert, it makes kiting a lot harder as there are no obstacles you can slow them down at. Consider it a steady ramp up in difficulty in Act 1 and then a huge mile high wall in Act 2, then back to relatively smooth sailing in Act 3 due to plentiful choke points in the map that allows you do out DPS enemies a lot easier. Inferno is still hard.


Didn't they say that it should take people weeks to months to progress through each act of inferno? I'm fine with the new drop rates of items, which should make getting better gear earlier a possibility so why do they also need to nerf act 2? Maybe they should increase the difficulty of acts 3 and 4 instead?!?

I really have no clue how hard it is as I'm only just now starting nightmare but I've seen what they did to WoW and I'm just afraid they will end up doing the same to this game.


----------



## Mach 5

Do you guys bother picking up white items? I did for a while when I first started but I realised I was wasting a lot of time going back and forth selling them for not very much money (took me a while to notice that the further I got in the game, the value of them didnt change) so now I dont bother picking them up.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I appreciate the notes being posted. It doesn't seem like they are going in the wrong direction at all with D3. Sure, it can be tagged as relatively broken at the moment. But how quickly and diligently they are working to improve it is pretty nice. It seems every time I log in a new great change has been made. I can assure you all the haters around here will want to come back in a few months and be blown away by a more enjoyable d2 esque item breakdown and overall experience. Though it makes me sad I would have gotten 33% more yield on all my gems I just combined from act 1 norm to act 1 hell last night if I would have waited 24 hours... But either way I can live with them hurting me momentarily to increase the overall enjoyment of the game at the fastest pace possible. Though at this point I see PvP FAR from applicable to the current game unless there is a "standard" somehow put in place so skill will overcome gear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Ok, so screw over the majority so the minority is happy?


How is the majority unhappy? Most normal people are either at school or at work currently. I would argue that the only people who are unhappy, are the small minority of people that either work from home, work the night shift, or don't work at all. Don't confuse with vocal group of protestors with the majority. The majority tends to stay silent usually. I am sure that given the amount of regions that American D3 servers actually can support, Blizzard is choosing the timeframe where the least amount of people are affected. If that affects some of you, then will unfortunately that is too bad.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Do you guys bother picking up white items?


Nope, not worth it, least magic ones have a chance of having good properties and being worth selling on AH, if not - merchant.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> you know what would make ME happy? if they would apply the patches in THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT!!!!!


i think early morning to noon is a good time. a lot of people play till midnight to wee hours in the morning (me and my friends at least).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Do you guys bother picking up white items? I did for a while when I first started but I realised I was wasting a lot of time going back and forth selling them for not very much money (took me a while to notice that the further I got in the game, the value of them didnt change) so now I dont bother picking them up.


normal items are completely useless to pickup/sell after you're past, i guess level 15 or so on your very first character. after that, it's all blues and golds.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Didn't they say that it should take people weeks to months to progress through each act of inferno? I'm fine with the new drop rates of items, which should make getting better gear earlier a possibility so why do they also need to nerf act 2? Maybe they should increase the difficulty of acts 3 and 4 instead?!?
> I really have no clue how hard it is as I'm only just now starting nightmare but I've seen what they did to WoW and I'm just afraid they will end up doing the same to this game.


There is a huge difference between something simply being hard and requiring skill to overcome and something that is fundamentally broken where players feel they are forced to farm gold for AH gear to even try to surmount. The game is being balanced where players can progressively improve in a consistent manner as opposed to fighting against poor game design.


----------



## rctrucker

I agree with Act II being brought in line for progression sake, but act 3 and 4 didn't need to be touched.

I'll prolly be doing Act 4 first boss runs all the time now. I can kill him in less than a minute.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I agree with Act II being brought in line for progression sake, but act 3 and 4 didn't need to be touched.
> I'll prolly be doing Act 4 first boss runs all the time now. I can kill him in less than a minute.


*is jealous of what sounds like mad deeps*


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is a huge difference between something simply being hard and requiring skill to overcome and something that is fundamentally broken where players feel they are forced to farm gold for AH gear to even try to surmount. The game is being balanced where players can progressively improve in a consistent manner as opposed to fighting against poor game design.


Isnt the point of Diablo to farm to get better gear to be able to progress through the game? Sorry I'm not trying to be a broken record here but I'm just afraid of the slippery slope that a 'game balance' can take.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How is the majority unhappy? Most normal people are either at school or at work currently. I would argue that the only people who are unhappy, are the small minority of people that either work from home, work the night shift, or don't work at all. Don't confuse with vocal group of protestors with the majority. The majority tends to stay silent usually. I am sure that given the amount of regions that American D3 servers actually can support, Blizzard is choosing the timeframe where the least amount of people are affected. If that affects some of you, then will unfortunately that is too bad.


you are probably right... this is probably the slowest time on the servers. just sucks because its mostly when i play


----------



## AllGamer

Act 2 is really a PITA if you playing Barb

it's not as bad if you are a Monk, as the monk has that Teleport like skill to target + hit the closes target

with Barb i always use the Thief follower so it can hit and slow down all those damn annoying acid bugs, and jumpers, so that the Barb can actually walk over and puch them, before leaping away again, or flying away, by the time your Barb arrives to the location
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I agree with Act II being brought in line for progression sake, but act 3 and 4 didn't need to be touched.
> I'll prolly be doing Act 4 first boss runs all the time now. I can kill him in less than a minute.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Ok, so screw over the majority so the minority is happy?


Pretty sure screwing over the majority because of the minority is becoming the common practice here in America







.

Also, the other group that hasn't already been mentioned would be the teenage group that is out of class for the summer. I could see this group being rather vocal about their boredom since they have nothing better to do than voice their boredom on the forms.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Isnt the point of Diablo to farm to get better gear to be able to progress through the game? Sorry I'm not trying to be a broken record here but I'm just afraid of the slippery slope that a 'game balance' can take.


This is actually precisely the problem with Act 2. You are suppose to be able to progressively farm and improve. This works going from Hell Act 4 to Inferno Act 1. Act 2 on the other hand was a seemingly insurmountable wall where you feel you HAVE to go the AH to buy much better loot in order get past it. That is not progression, at least not in the vein of how Diablo works. This is simply gold farming to BUY stuff as opposed to looting stuff. It is not because the monsters themselves are so much harder, but rather the nature of the mobs spawned and the wide open desert makes Act 2 fundamentally different or flawed when compared to Act 1, 3, and 4.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Pretty sure screwing over the majority because of the minority is becoming the common practice here in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Also, the other group that hasn't already been mentioned would be the teenage group that is out of class for the summer. I could see this group being rather vocal about their boredom since they have nothing better to do than voice their boredom on the forms.


I forgot it was summer... LOL. Well screw those kids, they did nothing but annoy me in CS anyways.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *is jealous of what sounds like mad deeps*


That archon is OP when you have it up for over 5min after the fight


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> That archon is OP when you have it up for over 5min after the fight


I still think archon should be able to shield itself.







My gear is not good enough for me to use it otherwise.


----------



## StaticFX

what is this stuff im reading about like the valor and elite pack drops??

is there a guide somewhere that lists this kind of stuff....

ex: i know about that staff but only know about the mushroom (which i cant seem to ever get! I keep going through the cathedral and NEVER find it!)
what about the other parts? (sure hope i havent sold anything! lol)


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is actually precisely the problem with Act 2. You are suppose to be able to progressively farm and improve. This works going from Hell Act 4 to Inferno Act 1. Act 2 on the other hand was a seemingly insurmountable wall where you feel you HAVE to go the AH to buy much better loot in order get past it. That is not progression, at least not in the vein of how Diablo works. This is simply gold farming to BUY stuff as opposed to looting stuff. It is not because the monsters themselves are so much harder, but rather the nature of the mobs spawned and the wide open desert makes Act 2 fundamentally different or flawed when compared to Act 1, 3, and 4.


Fair enough but wouldn't the change to drop rates (ie. getting a chance at higher lvl items in early acts) help fix this problem? Any it sounds like it was poor level design causing the problem more than anything, shouldn't they fix that before they just make it easier? Again not trying to be an a#$ or anything but there are other ways to solve the issue than just making the mobs weaker.


----------



## Wavefunction

I, for one, am excited about the changes coming in 1.0.3, particularly the chance for ilvl 62 and 63 items to drop in Inferno Acts I and II. The gear I've been getting in Act 1 Inferno is _awful_. At least there will be a chance, however small, of something better dropping.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Fair enough but wouldn't the change to drop rates (ie. getting a chance at higher lvl items in early acts) help fix this problem? Any it sounds like it was poor level design causing the problem more than anything, shouldn't they fix that before they just make it easier? Again not trying to be an a#$ or anything but there are other ways to solve the issue than just making the mobs weaker.


Buffing drops and drop rates is what they are currently doing for Act 1 so that makes me feel that they won't be nerfing mobs in Act 2 too much. That being said, buffing drop rates will also completely deflate AH prices, which is something Blizzard probably does not want when they release RMAH. As far as fixing level design and mob design, that requires a lot, LOT more effort than simply manipulating drop rates, parameters of item/mob RNG, and difficulty multipliers. Besides, the desert has always been a head basher in Diablo, well at least in D2 when it was first introduced. It is simply the downside of going from a lot of choke points and kiting routes to complete open space against speedy little bastards.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> what is this stuff im reading about like the valor and elite pack drops??
> is there a guide somewhere that lists this kind of stuff....
> ex: i know about that staff but only know about the mushroom (which i cant seem to ever get! I keep going through the cathedral and NEVER find it!)
> what about the other parts? (sure hope i havent sold anything! lol)


Diablofans.com is a great resource outside Blizzard for Diablo news. Basically, if you have full stacks of valor (5), bosses were guaranteed to drop at least 2 rares. They are nerfing that to 1, because people would just to boss runs, quit, and start it all over again. They want people to finish the boss and move on instead of restarting. Elites which previously could drop 0 rares after you beat them at 5 stacks of valor, are now guaranteed to drop 1. Hopefully that helps clear some of your confusion.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Buffing drops and drop rates is what they are currently doing for Act 1 so that makes me feel that they won't be nerfing mobs in Act 2 too much. That being said, buffing drop rates will also completely deflate AH prices, which is something Blizzard probably does not want when they release RMAH. As far as fixing level design and mob design, that requires a lot, LOT more effort than simply manipulating drop rates, parameters of item/mob RNG, and difficulty multipliers. Besides, the desert has always been a head basher in Diablo, well at least in D2 when it was first introduced. It is simply the downside of going from a lot of choke points and kiting routes to complete open space against speedy little bastards.


It sounds like they intend to do a very noticeable nerf to act2, so it's more of a progression from 1 to 2 to 3. I agree somewhat; the game should get progressively harder, with the biggest wall being put up when jumping difficulty, not acts.

As long as they keep act 4 mostly untouched, and not much to act 3 either. Then it makes sense to nerf act 2 to get the curve in line.


----------



## -SE7EN-

these % chances of dropping that will now happen in a1 and up for the higher level items.. will these be influenced by MF? (like the 2% drop chance for ilvl 63 inferno act 1, would it be increased to 4% with 100% MF, or stay at 2% regardless?)

also, am i calculating MF right? 2% chance to drop would be 4% at 100MF, and 6% at 200MF? or is it figured up a different way?


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Diablofans.com is a great resource outside Blizzard for Diablo news. Basically, if you have full stacks of valor (5), bosses were guaranteed to drop at least 2 rares. They are nerfing that to 1, because people would just to boss runs, quit, and start it all over again. They want people to finish the boss and move on instead of restarting. Elites which previously could drop 0 rares after you beat them at 5 stacks of valor, are now guaranteed to drop 1. Hopefully that helps clear some of your confusion.


partially thanks!.... what is a "stack of valor"?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> partially thanks!.... what is a "stack of valor"?


When you hit level 60, any champion (blue guys) pack or static unique mini boss (gold guys), you get 1 stack of valor. You can have up to 5 stacks at any given time and the stack itself only lasts 30 minutes. By killing a new champion pack or mini boss however, renews that timer.

Are you asking what it actually does? If so, it grants you 25% MF and GF per stack. You lose them if you quit the game or change your skills.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Buffing drops and drop rates is what they are currently doing for Act 1 so that makes me feel that they won't be nerfing mobs in Act 2 too much. That being said, buffing drop rates will also completely deflate AH prices, which is something Blizzard probably does not want when they release RMAH. As far as fixing level design and mob design, that requires a lot, LOT more effort than simply manipulating drop rates, parameters of item/mob RNG, and difficulty multipliers. Besides, the desert has always been a head basher in Diablo, well at least in D2 when it was first introduced. It is simply the downside of going from a lot of choke points and kiting routes to complete open space against speedy little bastards.


I woulnd't be too worried about that.

It will shift from gear with the best mods to the gear with the perfectly rolled, best mods. This gear will likely be the $250 gear, where as the none perfect gear will be much cheaper.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Definitely liking the 1.03 preview...

For those of you that missed it:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6262208/Patch_103_Design_Preview-6_6_2012#blog


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> partially thanks!.... what is a "stack of valor"?


Once you hit 60, killing an elite group of monsters gives you a 25 percent MF bonus, that you can have up to 5 stacks of.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When you hit level 60, any champion (blue guys) pack or static unique mini boss (gold guys), you get 1 stack of valor. You can have up to 5 stacks at any given time and the stack itself only lasts 30 minutes. By killing a new champion pack or mini boss however, renews that timer.
> Are you asking what it actually does? If so, it grants you 25% MF and GF per stack. You lose them if you quit the game or change your skills.


ahh.. kind of like the shrines but with a much longer duration.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ahh.. kind of like the shrines but with a much longer duration.


30 minutes to be exact







(refreshes duration upon another elite/champion pack kill)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ahh.. kind of like the shrines but with a much longer duration.


Well its like the Fortune shrine. I typically go to Festering Woods first for my guaranteed 3 stacks and then 2 more on Highland Crossing using the bridge glitch when it works before heading to Butcher with 5 stacks of valor.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How is the majority unhappy? Most normal people are either at school or at work currently. I would argue that the only people who are unhappy, are the small minority of people that either work from home, work the night shift, or don't work at all. Don't confuse with vocal group of protestors with the majority. The majority tends to stay silent usually. I am sure that given the amount of regions that American D3 servers actually can support, Blizzard is choosing the timeframe where the least amount of people are affected. If that affects some of you, then will unfortunately that is too bad.


You wouldn't have to worry about maintenance extending past 3 pm if you started it at say 2 am. With summer starting a lot more people will be free to play during the normal down time.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> You wouldn't have to worry about maintenance extending past 3 pm if you started it at say 2 am. With summer starting a lot more people will be free to play during the normal down time.


So?

Maintenance is maintenance and considering they're constantly adding hardware to the back-end, is a necessary evil.

Deal with it...Or don't play the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Ok, so screw over the majority so the minority is happy?


If the majority of people were unhappy, you'd know it.

Bottom line is that you're not everyone and if you're not happy...Again, it's maintenance so, deal with it or don't play the game.

1.5+m people is a ton of people, believe me, if that was even remotely true...We'd know that was true.


----------



## Blacknoir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if someone hacks my account I will get a subpoena for the IP of whoever logged on to my account I posted about this before, it is in fact a federal crime to breach computer systems. Blizzard does not have a choice whether or not to hand over the IP information or not. PERIOD.
> How do I know? Degree in Criminal Justice.


A subpoena from your attorney will get you nothing. Zilch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> If there are legal concerns involved, you can contact the ISP and they are required to give you a backlog of all accounts that have had access to that IP in the period that the event occured. Problem solved.


No, they're not.

You need a court order to obtain IP information from Blizzard, and another one for the ISP in question. A subpoena is not a court order, and most ISPs won't give you personally identifying subscriber information without one.

<- (Former Director of Security for TW Cable (Road Runner) and Adelphia Cable, who dealt with these all the time).

-Bn


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well its like the Fortune shrine. I typically go to Festering Woods first for my guaranteed 3 stacks and then 2 more on Highland Crossing using the bridge glitch when it works before heading to Butcher with 5 stacks of valor.


I would start at the second to last quest. I used to be able to get 5 stacks before killing the Jailer(who can drop decent loot), then you would get an elite pack or two before butcher. With the change to the buff, and drops of elites, it might be even better to start just after the boss before butcher.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I would start at the second to last quest. I used to be able to get 5 stacks before killing the Jailer(who can drop decent loot), then you would get an elite pack or two before butcher. With the change to the buff, and drops of elites, it might be even better to start just after the boss before butcher.


Well... I set my quest point at Chamber of Suffering. I simply go to Festering Woods and Highland Crossing through waypoints to get stacks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> You wouldn't have to worry about maintenance extending past 3 pm if you started it at say 2 am. With summer starting a lot more people will be free to play during the normal down time.


You forget that D3 is rated M. Kids are not D3's targeted audience. You are also forgetting that updates typically happen only on Tuesdays and not even every Tuesday once the game stabilizes. If D3 was down EVERYDAY in that time frame, your argument may have merit.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well... I set my quest point at Chamber of Suffering. I simply go to Festering Woods and Highland Crossing through waypoints to get stacks.


But then there is no jailer with a guaranteed rare...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> But then there is no jailer with a guaranteed rare...


But there wasn't anyways and will not be until after the maintenance.









EDIT: Well, there won't be until I get home since maintenance should now be over.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacknoir*
> 
> No, they're not.
> You need a court order to obtain IP information from Blizzard, and another one for the ISP in question. A subpoena is not a court order, and most ISPs won't give you personally identifying subscriber information without one.
> <- (Former Director of Security for TW Cable (Road Runner) and Adelphia Cable, who dealt with these all the time).
> -Bn


From the perspective of an admin that got IP's not @ 2 months ago, it is possible but, you have to file proper paperwork with the ISP // Actually have a legitimate reason.

I guess they didn't want to deal with the 3 lawyers I had standing in front of me but, you no longer require a subpoena in every situation.


----------



## Rabbs

This sucks! Servers still down and the news is saying will conclude at 12PM


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> But there wasn't anyways and will not be until after the maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well, there won't be until I get home since maintenance should now be over.


It may not have been intended, but he always drops a rare with 5 stacks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It may not have been intended, but he always drops a rare with 5 stacks.


Maybe that means he will drop 2 rares now?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Maybe that means he will drop 2 rares now?


I've been farming Hell Diablo regularly for my Wizard and by the time I actually get to Diablo, I always have 5 stacks...Always.

Typically I end up with 6/7 rares total + 2/3 from Diablo.

What they're saying is that, from this point forward, from a Champion etc, you'll actually only get 1 guaranteed rare to drop from Diablo but, I could possible come out with 10/11 rares because the elite packs are now going to have a much higher drop rate then before.

So you GUARANTEED chance of getting 2 rares, is now gone ~ Once 1.3 rolls out, you're guaranteed 1 and after that roll, it's luck of the draw.

They want you to farm more rare/elites but, in the same token, I'm a bit worried, especially about act 4 because of how short it is.

Act 3, I see that as being reasonable because Act 3 is HUGE...But, Act 4? There are some definite issues.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've been farming Hell Diablo regularly for my Wizard and by the time I actually get to Diablo, I always have 5 stacks...Always.
> Typically I end up with 6/7 rares total + 2/3 from Diablo.
> What they're saying is that, from this point forward, from a Champion etc, you'll actually only get 1 guaranteed rare to drop from Diablo but, I could possible come out with 10/11 rares because the elite packs are now going to have a much higher drop rate then before.
> So you GUARANTEED chance of getting 2 rares, is now gone ~ Once 1.3 rolls out, you're guaranteed 1 and after that roll, it's luck of the draw.
> They want you to farm more rare/elites but, in the same token, I'm a bit worried, especially about act 4 because of how short it is.
> Act 3, I see that as being reasonable because Act 3 is HUGE...But, Act 4? There are some definite issues.


my question was actually more specific; if a previous mini boss was unintentionally dropping a rare, will the same mini boss drop 2 rares now after the 1.03 patch.


----------



## Stuuut

They don't need to increase the drop rate....
What they need to do is decrease the drop rate of yellows but increase the quality.... and maybe a small bump on drop rates for legendary and a huge bump in quality.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> my question was actually more specific; if a previous mini boss was unintentionally dropping a rare, will the same mini boss drop 2 rares now after the 1.03 patch.


Post 1.3:

For Bosses? 1 guaranteed w/5 stacks of NV, no guarantee 4 or less.

For stationary Purples? No.

For random Purples? They're treated as an elite pack.

For Blue/Yellow? It's still based on chance but, that chance is increased greatly.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Post 1.3:
> For Bosses? 1 guaranteed w/5 stacks of NV, no guarantee 4 or less.
> For stationary Purples? No.
> For random Purples? They're treated as an elite pack.
> For Blue/Yellow? It's still based on chance but, that chance is increased greatly.


Since I can't tell the colors apart, what's the difference between the blue and purples?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well its like the Fortune shrine. I typically go to Festering Woods first for my guaranteed 3 stacks and then 2 more on Highland Crossing using the bridge glitch when it works before heading to Butcher with 5 stacks of valor.


meh I just go directly to start of Imprisoned Angel quest and go through the whole thing. Usually get 5 stacks of NV before Warden


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Since I can't tell the colors apart, what's the difference between the blue and purples?


In your situation, I don't really think you could distinctively tell them apart.

There are 2 kinds of "purples".

Bosses/Mini-Bosses which are stagnant and exist, point a, b and c.

Then there are unique "purples" that exist because that's where they spawn and you got lucky.

They have the same stats as the elite packs...Are often a bit easier/harder actually, depending on who you get but, they're completely random.

Like I said, I don't really think with your color-blindness you could differentiate the two apart.

I've only ran into @ 15-20 because of how rare they are...

Hrmmm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Post 1.3:
> For Bosses? 1 guaranteed w/5 stacks of NV, no guarantee 4 or less.
> For stationary Purples? No.
> For random Purples? They're treated as an elite pack.
> For Blue/Yellow? It's still based on chance but, that chance is increased greatly.


OK. The reason I was curious is because the Jailer according to rctrucker drops 1 rare guaranteed. He is not suppose to have any guaranteed drops. Will this mean that after 1.03 it will be one guaranteed drop + the unguaranteed drop? I personally don't think so either but we will see.


----------



## sausageson

I don't know if im just unlucky or are the drops in this game just stupid, i usually get blues very rarely yellows ( I only got blue drops from beating diablo on nightmare) and whatever yellows I do get are just stupid with stupid stats on them, monk fists with stacked intelligence? monk crowns with stacked intelligence and strength? Most of these items are so useless I can't even sell them on the auction house, right now to gear my dude I have to pretty much just buy stuff on the auction house because these loot drops are terrible. Its not only my guy too but follower items as well templar relics with nothing but intelligence? Thats just moronic. Also alot of the time if I do get a good yellow its not even for my class, Im running a monk but always get good barbarian drops.

Also does anyone's game lag like crazy and just generally run like crap when steam is running? As soon as I turn steam off my game runs fine.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK. The reason I was curious is because the Jailer according to rctrucker drops 1 rare guaranteed. He is not suppose to have any guaranteed drops. Will this mean that after 1.03 it will be one guaranteed drop + the unguaranteed drop? I personally don't think so either but we will see.


With 5 stacks of NV, any static "purple" (I'm only picking colors because there's universally less confusion, with the exception of Crazy) is supposed to drop 2 rares right now +/- the chance to drop more depending on MF etc.

AFTER 1.03 with 5 stacks of NV, any static "purple" is supposed to drop 1 rare +/- an chance to drop more depending on MF etc.

On random purples/yellows/blues you're currently getting an increased chance to drop rares right now, by item...but, no guarantee.

AFTER 1.03, you're getting a MAJOR INCREASED chance to drop rares even before NV...So, consider whatever the chance is now, increased by a lot.

They're also buffing the quality of item you'll receive AND where they drop...I.E. Act 1 is getting an increased chance so on and so forth.

That's what I took from what he said...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> my question was actually more specific; if a previous mini boss was unintentionally dropping a rare, will the same mini boss drop 2 rares now after the 1.03 patch.


I can go back and check. More recently I have been doing butcher runs with over 150% MF from my gear alone, I would have to strip it all off to see if he does drop a guaranteed 2 rares.

Speaking of MF gear, has anyone seen the script/addon that equips all your MF gear in 1 second, with one button click?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> With 5 stacks of NV, any static "purple" (I'm only picking colors because there's universally less confusion, with the exception of Crazy) is supposed to drop 2 rares right now +/- the chance to drop more depending on MF etc.
> AFTER 1.03 with 5 stacks of NV, any static "purple" is supposed to drop 1 rare +/- an chance to drop more depending on MF etc.
> On random purples/yellows/blues you're currently getting an increased chance to drop rares right now, by item...but, no guarantee.
> AFTER 1.03, you're getting a MAJOR INCREASED chance to drop rares even before NV...So, consider whatever the chance is now, increased by a lot.
> They're also buffing the quality of item you'll receive AND where they drop...I.E. Act 1 is getting an increased chance so on and so forth.
> That's what I took from what he said...


That was my interpretation as well, but for a mini boss that was already dropping an unintended rare, we may luck out and get 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I can go back and check. More recently I have been doing butcher runs with over 150% MF from my gear alone, I would have to strip it all off to see if he does drop a guaranteed 2 rares.
> Speaking of MF gear, has anyone seen the script/addon that equips all your MF gear in 1 second, with one button click?


Awesome! Would be glad to find out about that. As for the script, no I have not. Wouldn't that cause you to lose all your stacks though? I wish we had skill and armor pages though, so we can quickly fast equip different spells and armor builds.


----------



## wholeeo

What's NV?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I can go back and check. More recently I have been doing butcher runs with over 150% MF from my gear alone, I would have to strip it all off to see if he does drop a guaranteed 2 rares.
> Speaking of MF gear, has anyone seen the script/addon that equips all your MF gear in 1 second, with one button click?


looks like a shady program since D3 has not API from what I'm aware of. Might be detected by Warden; if not now, maybe in the future.


----------



## Murlocke

Patch 1.0.3 addresses the majority of my complaints with the game.

I suspect I will once again be able to sit down for 10+ hours and farm and feel like i'm not wasting time.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's NV?


Nephalem Valor ~ A buff you get @ 60 that greatly improves the chances of Magic items...15% increase in magic/gold per elite pack and last for 30 minutes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's NV?


Nephalem Valor. You can start getting them after you hit level 60.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Nephalem Valor ~ A buff you get @ 60 that greatly improves the chances of Magic items...25% increase in magic/gold per elite pack and last for 30 minutes.


I think it's 15 per, up to 5 = 75% max.

To Wholeeo, and you lose it when you switch skills/timer runs out.


----------



## LexDiamonds

So does increased Magic Find increase the percentage change of rares/legendaries relative to all "magic items" or just the chance that any "magic" item will drop relative to all items.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> This sucks! Servers still down and the news is saying will conclude at 12PM


What timezone, if that is EST than booo


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> What timezone, if that is EST than booo


Their times have always been PDT, it just turned noon







.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sausageson*
> 
> I don't know if im just unlucky or are the drops in this game just stupid, i usually get blues very rarely yellows ( I only got blue drops from beating diablo on nightmare) and whatever yellows I do get are just stupid with stupid stats on them, monk fists with stacked intelligence? monk crowns with stacked intelligence and strength? Most of these items are so useless I can't even sell them on the auction house, right now to gear my dude I have to pretty much just buy stuff on the auction house because these loot drops are terrible. Its not only my guy too but follower items as well templar relics with nothing but intelligence? Thats just moronic. Also alot of the time if I do get a good yellow its not even for my class, Im running a monk but always get good barbarian drops.
> Also does anyone's game lag like crazy and just generally run like crap when steam is running? As soon as I turn steam off my game runs fine.


that's the problem now with all the items 100% random code

it's a free for all, as every class can use 90% of items from any other class, except those very class specific items

yet even on those items the stats are still 100% random, instead of being class specific as it was in D2

Blizzard should at least fix that, and make those class specific items to not randomize crap stats like +INT on a Barb ONLY weapon


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I think it's 15 per, up to 5 = 75% max.
> To Wholeeo, and you lose it when you switch skills/timer runs out.


I fatfingered, apologies...Having some issues where my mouse is moving crap too...Ugh









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Their times have always been PDT, it just turned noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Considering over half of their services originate in Texas, that's always been a bit puzzling to me...I'd understand if they were actually based in California but, they're not and I doubt the largest number of users are actually from California.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's the problem now with all the items 100% random code
> it's a free for all, as every class can use 90% of items from any other class, except those very class specific items
> yet even on those items the stats are still 100% random, instead of being class specific as it was in D2
> Blizzard should at least fix that, and make those class specific items to not randomize crap stats like +INT on a Barb ONLY weapon


I disagree...Random stats have //always// been a part of Diablo...If stats weren't random, it wouldn't be nearly as rewarding to find a good rare...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Blizzard should at least fix that, and make those class specific items to not randomize crap stats like +INT on a Barb ONLY weapon


Atleast Int is still helpful to a barb to some degree. While you may hate getting int on any barb gear, others might like it.


----------



## eternallydead

You should unlock NV when you beat D3 in normal. I feel like anything after is a waste of time (until lvl 60 with NV) since you rarely find anything good leveling, and bosses don't even drop rares.

I think peopel would continue to play, and may even not do much AH if they had NV after normal...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I fatfingered, apologies...Having some issues where my mouse is moving crap too...Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering over half of their services originate in Texas, that's always been a bit puzzling to me...I'd understand if they were actually based in California but, they're not and I doubt the largest number of users are actually from California.


I guess you have to pick east coast or west coast and stick with one, since that's what people are most used to converting from. Microsoft and Valve are both based up here, so maybe they set a precedent for PST. Otherwise, IDK








Quote:


> I disagree...Random stats have //always// been a part of Diablo...If stats weren't random, it wouldn't be nearly as rewarding to find a good rare...


It's not the random stats, it's that intel is almost completely useless on a barb weapon. In D2, the amazon-only bows could only spawn with amazon skills... it makes sense now that it's switched to stats for each class to have only the relevant stat able to appear on that class' weapon. It's what encourages the class to actually use their weapon.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Awesome! Would be glad to find out about that. As for the script, no I have not. Wouldn't that cause you to lose all your stacks though? I wish we had skill and armor pages though, so we can quickly fast equip different spells and armor builds.


You can change your armor without losing stacks. Currently I right click all of my MF gear before killing a boss or champion pack, getting my MF up above 250% (with 5 stacks). I was watching a stream today and saw someone do it with one click. I have died a couple times to a boss while right clicking, so I was wondering if anyone knew about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> looks like a shady program since D3 has not API from what I'm aware of. Might be detected by Warden; if not now, maybe in the future.


Well, from what I understand, it works the same as a G series keyboard would. Where it is a macro of set keys and clicks, and not an addon. Although this would be the most basic form of "botting" if you want to get technical.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> You can change your armor without losing stacks. Currently I right click all of my MF gear before killing a boss or champion pack, getting my MF up above 250% (with 5 stacks). I was watching a stream today and saw someone do it with one click. I have died a couple times to a boss while right clicking, so I was wondering if anyone knew about it.
> Well, from what I understand, it works the same as a G series keyboard would. Where it is a macro of set keys and clicks, and not an addon. Although this would be the most basic form of "botting" if you want to get technical.


That's right. I was thinking skills for some reason. Good call!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just read 1.03 patch notes and here are my thoughts:
> - Decrease in IAS. My first reaction was "BOO THAT MAN!" Then, I thought more about it. I still don't like it, but I am less frustrated and here is why. While nerfing IAS does lower my FCR and therefore lowering my potential damage, it also decreases my AP consumption and increases skill choices.
> - Nerf to group difficulty earns a huge "Yay" from me. Too many times I will be fighting against a boss or group of champs and a friend joins in to screw me over. Downside is that the game becomes much easier now with friends. Hopefully the drop nerf will compensate for that. Unfortunately this will further inflate prices in AH.
> - Nerf to drops makes me rage hard. It was hard enough to get good stuff after the first item drop rate nerf and now it is even harder. Screw you Blizzard!
> - Nerf to NV stacks in relation to bosses as well as buff to champ packs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the biggest D3 complaint is that champion packs are already harder to beat than bosses due to the stiff, unchanging patterns of bosses. Now you nerf the drop rates of bosses and increase the drops of champion packs? What are we trying to do here? Make D3 a mini boss game?!? I do not like this at all.
> - Legendary buff or rather lack thereof. Not much to say here, but this; talk is cheap Blizzard... move your ass!
> - Repair costs are kind of meh, because I do not die much.
> Just my 2 cents regarding patch notes.


Did we not read the same preview notes?

They are not nerfing drops... they are actually increasing the likelihood you will see ilevel 62 and 63 items in Inferno Acts1 and 2. Of course Act3 and 4 have the best chance at the highest level loot but the point is people can no longer complain they need Act4 gear to farm Act2 because Act4 gear can now drop in your Act1 farming runs. This is a big win in my book.

The NV change is actually a win in my eyes. I don't mind killing the rares beyond the 5 NV stacks now because I am always guaranteed at least 1 yellow per pack now, with the chance of multiple yellows. You kill more rare packs farming then you do bosses so overall you are getting more yellow loot.

Yeah the repair cost idea they are throwing out there seems counter productive. If I am dying on a rare pack I can either skip (which is something I don't like to do), I can spend 50k+ trying to kill them or I can restart my game 10 times until I get a pack combo that works for me. I want to feel good when I finally kill a pack that was so challenging but now I will just dread how much gold I will lose in the process. If that trend eats into my overall wealth then you affect my purchase power on the AH which starts this cycle of "I can't kill rares but I can't afford items on the AH to help me kill rares"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Well, from what I understand, it works the same as a G series keyboard would. Where it is a macro of set keys and clicks, and not an addon. Although this would be the most basic form of "botting" if you want to get technical.


Maybe he doesn't realize you can right click to put items on? That's putting them on with a "single click".

With a macro you would still see the mouse moving from item to item. If several items pop on at once, it would have to be a "hack" that sends data straight to the server telling it you swapped the items out. If that were the case, he probably wouldn't even need to open the inventory though. The items would just pop on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Did we not read the same preview notes?
> They are not nerfing drops... they are actually increasing the likelihood you will see ilevel 62 and 63 items in Inferno Acts1 and 2. Of course Act3 and 4 have the best chance at the highest level loot but the point is people can no longer complain they need Act4 gear to farm Act2 because Act4 gear can now drop in your Act1 farming runs. This is a big win in my book.
> The NV change is actually a win in my eyes. I don't mind killing the rares beyond the 5 NV stacks now because I am always guaranteed at least 1 yellow per pack now, with the chance of multiple yellows. You kill more rare packs farming then you do bosses so overall you are getting more yellow loot.
> Yeah the repair cost idea they are throwing out there seems counter productive. If I am dying on a rare pack I can either skip (which is something I don't like to do), I can spend 50k+ trying to kill them or I can restart my game 10 times until I get a pack combo that works for me. I want to feel good when I finally kill a pack that was so challenging but now I will just dread how much gold I will lose in the process. If that trend eats into my overall wealth then you affect my purchase power on the AH which starts this cycle of "I can't kill rares but I can't afford items on the AH to help me kill rares"


Sorry, that was badly typed. What I meant was at first there were at least good areas to farm and they nerfed that. Then we started doing boss runs for loot and they are nerfing that as well through NV. The fact that champs are getting buffed just makes me even more sore about boss drop nerfs. A boss is suppose to drop substantially better loot than a champ, because he is the boss. Sorry about the confusion. I wrote that when I was doing something else and didn't really review it and see how badly it came out.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I woulnd't be too worried about that.
> It will shift from gear with the best mods to the gear with the perfectly rolled, best mods. This gear will likely be the $250 gear, where as the none perfect gear will be much cheaper.


I think Blizzard is delaying the RMAH *because* the AH is currently inflated so badly. Blizzard wants to make money, sure, but the amount of people that will spend $250 for an item or commodity is absolutely crushed by the amount of people willing to spend $5 - $20 a month. Blizzard is targeting the masses here not the 0.0001% willing to spend $250.

Blizzard needs to get patch 1.0.3 in. Let the AH settle after more ilvl 62/63 rares shows up then release the RMAH.


----------



## Sainesk

lols, just ran into 3 elite groups hanging pretty much next to each other in inferno







I mean it's bad enough when I attract 2 groups of them sometimes being able to handle it still, but 3...







(me) <-- all the elites


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> "I can't kill rares but I can't afford items on the AH to help me kill rares"


RMAH will fix it, and isn't that what blizz wants? I was shocked at how much they lowered gem/smith cost, as from Blizz perspective they were great ways to drain gold away from players leaving the RMAH as the easy upgrade path.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A boss is suppose to drop substantially better loot than a champ, because he is the boss.


I understand what you are saying. Even with the boss nerf to guaranteed rare drops, I still think bosses will over all be better loot than a single elite pack (or have a chance at being better). The reason is because bosses do drop a lot more items than the elites. Think about all those blues that drop as well. Every one of them has a shot at being a rare/legendary drop. I do wonder what the odds are for additional rare drops.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Maybe he doesn't realize you can right click to put items on? That's putting them on with a "single click".
> With a macro you would still see the mouse moving from item to item. If several items pop on at once, it would have to be a "hack" that sends data straight to the server telling it you swapped the items out. If that were the case, he probably wouldn't even need to open the inventory though. The items would just pop on.


Lets call it a macro for now.

From what I see, it opens his inventory and equips a FULL set. I'm talking, everything but his second ring, and it does it in less than 1 second. Then it recenters his mouse in the middle of his screen after it is done. The "macro" also works in reverse as well.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'd like to be VERY clear about something...Nobody actually leveled their character from 60-99...If you claim you spent any effort on this, that's a bold-face lie.
> Baal runs on Hell were the staple of EVERY SINGLE player 60+...There was little to no effort put into the entire process...It was a rush to 99, period....


Call me a liar if you will, and that is your prerogative, however you would be wrong, at least for a few chars. Playing since 1.06, my first 99 was pre cow runs, and I had numerous after that including several done with Baal runs. I very rarely leeched the way to 99. Once I could wear my gear, I was killing. That is just me though.

D2 DID take effort, provided you were not a sponge. Moochers were just someone I never bothered playing with. I had a group of 7-10 players that I played with. We contributed to each others success. We played the game, not just ran bosses. We experimented with builds. We found the best ways to level and help each other progress through the game. Did we take help from faster leveling spots when they presented themselves. Yes. Did we rush through norm/ nm/ hell. Yes. Did we do runs to gain levels. Yes. However it was not one of us killing and 7 huddled in a corner trying to get the exp, as you make it sound like everyone did.

Before Baal it was cow runs. Then Chaos. After Baal it was Ubers. How you reached 99 in D2 vs how you reached 60 in D3 is irrelevant. EVERY loot based game has/ will always be a grinding game. ALWAYS. Whether it is grinding for exp or grinding for gear.
EVERYONE will always look for the shortest way to do it. Once that way is found, they will look for a better and faster one, and so on and so on.

None of that however is what I was trying to say.

What I was talking about is being able to make a character that failed or succeeded based on *MY CHOICES*. MY stat allocation. MY skills. MY choice of items. YES I did have a few cookie cutters, however I mixed things up and tried out new builds. Some were successful. Some weren't. However they were all MINE. They allowed me to customize the character as I saw fit. Not just through gear, but by maybe adding in another few thousand life or dmg. D3 removes that option for you. It is no longer a thought. It is simply. Hmm, which skill combo do I want to try. No adverse consequences, just respec your skills, and you are good to go. I like being able to succeed or fail, at least partly based off of what I chose (without talking about gear obviously).

To bring it down to the simplest terms I can think of, I miss the feeling of contributing to the decisions that shape my characters path.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> D2 was a great game but, it had some SERIOUS faults which, none of you seem to address EVER...Both games have issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Again, D3 is not without it faults but, D2, was far from perfect in any regard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> D3 actually takes some serious effort...You can't just have someone else do it for you.
> There's a certain level of fairness you need to have about D3 IMO, because D2 was far from this perfection, you all seem to tag it as.
> Yet every single time the comparison is made, the entire comparison screams "D2 was perfect", no, no, no, no, no...Far from.


Of course D2 had faults. EVERY game has faults. I never once stated D2 was perfect and I have yet to hear someone make that argument. My discussion centered around one thing I missed from D2 and why I think it should be implemented in D3. That was all. The reason people don't discuss D2s flaws is not because it didn't have any. It is simply because we are trying to add to D3s level of enjoyment

On a side note, I never addressed the difficulty level of Inferno, which I feel is a welcome challenge. I enjoy the tactics and thinking it takes, but there are times that make me scratch my head.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Lets call it a macro for now.
> From what I see, it opens his inventory and equips a FULL set. I'm talking, everything but his second ring, and it does it in less than 1 second. Then it recenters his mouse in the middle of his screen after it is done. The "macro" also works in reverse as well.


Holding down 'alt' while right clicking a ring will equip it on your other finger.

I propose the following method:

- You have a fixed place in your inventory for your secondary gear set (MF/GF).
- Record the actions (eg with a macro recording tool from Razer/Logitech)
- Opening inventory
- Moving the mouse cursor a full screen to the right and bottom (so it is always in the lower right hand corner)
- Record the movement and clicking actions required for replacing your gear with the inventory set
- close inventory
- move cursor to middle of screen

And edit the timing to ~5 msec/action afterwards (might need a higher value here)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Holding down 'alt' while right clicking a ring will equip it on your other finger.
> I propose the following method:
> - You have a fixed place in your inventory for your secondary gear set (MF/GF).
> - Record the actions (eg with a macro recording tool from Razer/Logitech)
> - Opening inventory
> - Moving the mouse cursor a full screen to the right and bottom (so it is always in the lower right hand corner)
> - Record the movement and clicking actions required for replacing your gear with the inventory set
> - close inventory
> - move cursor to middle of screen
> And edit the timing to ~5 msec/action afterwards (might need a higher value here)


If I can get that to work, I'm in.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Holding down 'alt' while right clicking a ring will equip it on your other finger.
> I propose the following method:
> - You have a fixed place in your inventory for your secondary gear set (MF/GF).
> - Record the actions (eg with a macro recording tool from Razer/Logitech)
> - Opening inventory
> - Moving the mouse cursor a full screen to the right and bottom (so it is always in the lower right hand corner)
> - Record the movement and clicking actions required for replacing your gear with the inventory set
> - close inventory
> - move cursor to middle of screen
> And edit the timing to ~5 msec/action afterwards (might need a higher value here)


I'm pretty sure this is what is happening.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Hate to repost... but this thread moves pretty quickly...

Original question:

*So does increased Magic Find increase the percentage chance of rares/legendaries relative to all "magic items" or just the chance that any "magic" item will drop relative to all items*

OT: I wish this forum displayed more posts per page...


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> OT: I wish this forum displayed more posts per page...


Profile --> Edit Account Details --> # Posts per page


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Hate to repost... but this thread moves pretty quickly...
> Original question:
> *So does increased Magic Find increase the percentage chance of rares/legendaries relative to all "magic items" or just the chance that any "magic" item will drop relative to all items*
> OT: I wish this forum displayed more posts per page...


I am fairly certain it just increases your odds of finding any magical item.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Holding down 'alt' while right clicking a ring will equip it on your other finger.
> I propose the following method:
> - You have a fixed place in your inventory for your secondary gear set (MF/GF).
> - Record the actions (eg with a macro recording tool from Razer/Logitech)
> - Opening inventory
> - Moving the mouse cursor a full screen to the right and bottom (so it is always in the lower right hand corner)
> - Record the movement and clicking actions required for replacing your gear with the inventory set
> - close inventory
> - move cursor to middle of screen
> And edit the timing to ~5 msec/action afterwards (might need a higher value here)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> If I can get that to work, I'm in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is what is happening.


I have a G15 keyb, but that only records key presses, no mouse actions

is there another Logitech app for the mouse to record mouse movements & clicks?


----------



## morta

need advise ..im lv 60 witchdoctor and im findng it reely hard to deal with monsters. my tactic witch seems to work is using soulharvest,spirtwalk,mana dart,fetish army,swarm of locasts and acid cloud.but i have to circal around and run away for ages beffor i kill anythign and most of the time i just die trying. AH is to expensive and i cant aford anything that looks worth it and i never seem to get any good drops..never come across a legendry item not once in my games. iv made it to act iv beffor diablo on hell no thanks to my friend lv 60 monk.who just .owns everything.. its anoing and i want to no why i cant do the same. its hoples playing on my own and its no fun draggin behind not been able to take out monsters on ur own..i waste so much monny on repairs cuz i die in like 1 or 2 hits. some advise please.thanks

my stats

str 205
dex 342
int 1412
vit 304
armor 2231
damage 4581.92


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Hate to repost... but this thread moves pretty quickly...
> Original question:
> *So does increased Magic Find increase the percentage chance of rares/legendaries relative to all "magic items" or just the chance that any "magic" item will drop relative to all items*
> OT: I wish this forum displayed more posts per page...


http://www.diablowiki.net/Magic_find
Quote:


> Magic Find increases the odds for found items (from monsters or objects) to be "higher quality". Higher quality items are more likely to be magical, rare, set, or legendary, with different odds for each type of item depending on the Monster Level dropping the item and the player's Magic Find percentage. Magic Find doesn't make items with higher item level to drop since monsters have a set of items they're capable of dropping (eg. the highest tier of items will only drop from monsters with Monster Level 63) nor does it increase the quantity of items dropped.


Great article if you want to learn more about it, would recommend reading all of it.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> need advise ..im lv 60 witchdoctor and im findng it reely hard to deal with monsters.
> 
> my stats
> str 205
> dex 342
> int 1412
> vit 304
> armor 2231
> damage 4581.92


your damage is extremely low
you need better ANY weapon with higher DPS

even if it's just white or blue weapons, grab it and use it, even if they are not +INT or stats that you can use

at least that will boost up your DPS until you find something better

your tactic is fine
you just need more VIT and more DPS

when i play WD i also just circle around the mobs until they die in the pool of acid / sombie grabs

i play WD as a sorcerer more than a ranger attack

WD is not meant to be another DH, well it can, but you need a lot of gear to go that way

WD is INT base, so i play it as such and gear up my WD to have lots of VIT + INT

so i can survive a couple of hits and circle around the mobs until they die

you can recast the spell as traps, like when you play DH


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> need advise ..im lv 60 witchdoctor and im findng it reely hard to deal with monsters. my tactic witch seems to work is using soulharvest,spirtwalk,mana dart,fetish army,swarm of locasts and acid cloud.but i have to circal around and run away for ages beffor i kill anythign and most of the time i just die trying. AH is to expensive and i cant aford anything that looks worth it and i never seem to get any good drops..never come across a legendry item not once in my games. iv made it to act iv beffor diablo on hell no thanks to my friend lv 60 monk.who just .owns everything.. its anoing and i want to no why i cant do the same. its hoples playing on my own and its no fun draggin behind not been able to take out monsters on ur own..i waste so much monny on repairs cuz i die in like 1 or 2 hits. some advise please.thanks
> my stats
> str 205
> dex 342
> int 1412
> vit 304
> armor 2231
> damage 4581.92


Your damage, especially for that level of INT, is far too low. For casters, base weapon DPS > INT stat on weapon. In simple terms, a weapon with 700 DPS and no INT is much better than a 500 DPS weapon with 100 INT. Then you have things like IAS, crit chance, and passives that can further inflate or deflate your DPS.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> need advise ..im lv 60 witchdoctor and im findng it reely hard to deal with monsters. my tactic witch seems to work is using soulharvest,spirtwalk,mana dart,fetish army,swarm of locasts and acid cloud.but i have to circal around and run away for ages beffor i kill anythign and most of the time i just die trying. AH is to expensive and i cant aford anything that looks worth it and i never seem to get any good drops..never come across a legendry item not once in my games. iv made it to act iv beffor diablo on hell no thanks to my friend lv 60 monk.who just .owns everything.. its anoing and i want to no why i cant do the same. its hoples playing on my own and its no fun draggin behind not been able to take out monsters on ur own..i waste so much monny on repairs cuz i die in like 1 or 2 hits. some advise please.thanks
> my stats
> str 205
> dex 342
> int 1412
> vit 304
> armor 2231
> damage 4581.92


You have to kite as a Doc, can't really go bears after act 1 inferno.
This is the build I use:

Poison Dart with Splinters - main damage dealer
Grasp of the Dead with Unbreakable Grasp - 80% slow is really nice, minor damage it does helps against groups

Horrify with Face of Death - to send melees away to buy you more time for darts or if you get cornered
Hex with Hedge Magic - to turn Champions/Elites close to you into a chicken + more dart time and extra damage
Wall of Zombies with Barricade - can wall off almost anywhere, poison darts has insane range so wall, run back and outrange ranged enemies.
Spirit Walk with Healing Journey or Jaunt - emergency/kiting up and down corridors: this depends on your gear, I find in inferno act 1/2 and below I can sometimes survive a hit so healing journey can get you back to full health quicker, but if you're getting one hit the extra second of jaunt can really count.

Passives:
Spiritual attunement - helps mana, especially if you're using non mana regen wep(s) or if you have an attack speed build
Pierce the Veil - so your darts actually do damage
Spirit Vessel - if you die this gives you a second chance, not to mention helps with cooldown on Spirit Walk and Horrify

Idea of the build is each ability can save you so never have all of them on cooldown, switch between grasp, wall, grasp. Horrify, Hex and Spirit Walk are extras that can be used either to buy time for darts or save you depending on the situation.

I suggest even if you can't upgrade the rest of your things, buy a 1K ish damage 2 hander for now (under 100K for something like a 2H polearm which not a lot of people want), I found one for 25K waiting around for a deal and it's sufficient for early inferno until you can find a decent mojo/knife setup.


----------



## nycste

I really wish you could compare stats from the auction house before buying an item. Besides the defensive means which is very important to some classes others could care less regarding weapons but I wish we could see adjusted values before being forced to buy an item then have to equip it and only then do you truly know the difference.

For ex what's better a rare w random damage stats 100dex and 20speed or a blue with 20speed one random damage stat but a 50-100 dips higher difference. I really want to min and Max but jeeze d3 doesn't make it simple for comparison reasons. K am glad sorta that there is no bind on equip that's one way to regulate the ah or add a de-equipee.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> need advise ..im lv 60 witchdoctor and im findng it reely hard to deal with monsters. my tactic witch seems to work is using soulharvest,spirtwalk,mana dart,fetish army,swarm of locasts and acid cloud.but i have to circal around and run away for ages beffor i kill anythign and most of the time i just die trying. AH is to expensive and i cant aford anything that looks worth it and i never seem to get any good drops..never come across a legendry item not once in my games. iv made it to act iv beffor diablo on hell no thanks to my friend lv 60 monk.who just .owns everything.. its anoing and i want to no why i cant do the same. its hoples playing on my own and its no fun draggin behind not been able to take out monsters on ur own..i waste so much monny on repairs cuz i die in like 1 or 2 hits. some advise please.thanks
> my stats
> str 205
> dex 342
> int 1412
> vit 304
> armor 2231
> damage 4581.92


What is the DPS range on your weapon?

I would look for a 1hander of at least 600 dps, with an off hand with +200 or more damage, or a 2 hander with +900 or more dps.

Your int is high, you jsut need base damage to be higer to better scale with the gear. Also, if you don't have it yet, you should get some increased attack speed items.

this should put you closer to the 10k+ dps range


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I really wish you could compare stats from the auction house before buying an item. Besides the defensive means which is very important to some classes others could care less regarding weapons but I wish we could see adjusted values before being forced to buy an item then have to equip it and only then do you truly know the difference.
> For ex what's better a rare w random damage stats 100dex and 20speed or a blue with 20speed one random damage stat but a 50-100 dips higher difference. I really want to min and Max but jeeze d3 doesn't make it simple for comparison reasons. K am glad sorta that there is no bind on equip that's one way to regulate the ah or add a de-equipee.


Weapon damage it most important. It is the base of all damage calculations.

To oversimplify the calculations: Character DPS = weapon damage x (int+100)/100 (int expressed as a percent) factor in the crit chance, crit damage, and attack speed, then divide by number of attacks

so in short you ahve a decent amount of intel, but you are lacking the weapon damage. I would personally go for a cheap 1hander ceramonial knife with +mana regen with 700+ dps (or whatever you can afford), then get an off hand with + mana regen, and +200 damage.

*edit just found the formulas*

Damage on Character Sheet = (1 + passive skill boosts)*(Average Weapon Damage + ((minimum damage bonus + maximum damage bonus)/2))*(Weapon Damage Multipliers)*(Attack Speed)*(1 + ( crit% * crit damage %))*( 1 + (main stat / 100))
Spell Damage Modifier = (1 + passive skill boosts)(Weapon Damage + (minimum damage bonus + maximum damage bonus) / 2)(1 + (main stat / 100))


----------



## calavera

nvm.


----------



## Crazy9000

To move the mouse around you'd need to make an "autoit" script: http://www.autoitscript.com/site/autoit/

AFAIK that wouldn't be detectable, since you can make it your own exe file.


----------



## Sainesk

oh wow there's level caps for difficulties? didn't notice that on my first playthrough where I probably hit 60 on my Witch Doc in nightmare lols, but my 49 DH was 1 hitting everything so I go check out difficulty and shows i'm still in nightmare since i'm not level 50 yet...


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> oh wow there's level caps for difficulties? didn't notice that on my first playthrough where I probably hit 60 on my Witch Doc in nightmare lols, but my 49 DH was 1 hitting everything so I go check out difficulty and shows i'm still in nightmare since i'm not level 50 yet...


it's for your own good.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Weapon damage it most important. It is the base of all damage calculations.
> To oversimplify the calculations: Character DPS = weapon damage x (int+100)/100 (int expressed as a percent) factor in the crit chance, crit damage, and attack speed, then divide by number of attacks
> so in short you ahve a decent amount of intel, but you are lacking the weapon damage. I would personally go for a cheap 1hander ceramonial knife with +mana regen with 700+ dps (or whatever you can afford), then get an off hand with + mana regen, and +200 damage.
> *edit just found the formulas*
> Damage on Character Sheet = (1 + passive skill boosts)*(Average Weapon Damage + ((minimum damage bonus + maximum damage bonus)/2))*(Weapon Damage Multipliers)*(Attack Speed)*(1 + ( crit% * crit damage %))*( 1 + (main stat / 100))
> Spell Damage Modifier = (1 + passive skill boosts)(Weapon Damage + (minimum damage bonus + maximum damage bonus) / 2)(1 + (main stat / 100))


Thanks for quick response you confused me a tad with witch doctor guy but as a monk I hope more then just damage or dps is important like speed because without that I find it impossible to survive not having spirit to do anything.

So based on the games logic a 1000dps blue with 20speed is better then any rare similar stat item if the dps is 50-100 lower? And at a fraction of the price and the same goes for all classes then.? Thx


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Does anyone else get lag in the first 1-3 minutes of playing? as soon as I start playing I get a ton of unplayable lag but after a few minutes it goes away


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> Does anyone else get lag in the first 1-3 minutes of playing? as soon as I start playing I get a ton of unplayable lag but after a few minutes it goes away


Sounds like hardware lag but you've got a pretty nice sig rig. Same thing happens to mine but it is an E6600 and an 8800GT haha. Maybe you could use a good defrag and cleansing via CCleaner.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Yea happens to me


----------



## pjBSOD

Patch 1.0.3 is a godsend.... it's going to be fun to actually be able to play with friends in Inferno.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> Does anyone else get lag in the first 1-3 minutes of playing? as soon as I start playing I get a ton of unplayable lag but after a few minutes it goes away


Yes. Happens every time I start.

They are working on a fix: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5596249920


----------



## Tatakai All

Need help in inferno, I'm looking for a couple of solid tanks. I'm trying to get through it on solo but it's just boring without others to play with. I'm using a level 60 DH that has 86k dps and 21k life, I'd really like to farm further than act 1 right after leoric in inferno so I can have a top level DH. My BT is *SakeBobomb#1827.*


----------



## mjpd1983

About 70 hrs plus of playtime now

ZERO legendary drops. Not one.

My magic find is decent as well.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> About 70 hrs plus of playtime now
> ZERO legendary drops. Not one.
> My magic find is decent as well.


just got my first one this afternoon after running my brother through hell. got me a nice 500000 paycheck









anyone in act 3 inferno mind getting me a port to act 3 inferno? I've been on Belial for a while now and feel this isn't worth it for now.

damn i forgot about the patch. I thought it was just regarding that glitch


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> About 70 hrs plus of playtime now
> ZERO legendary drops. Not one.
> My magic find is decent as well.


I found my first with 0 MF and 3 NV, I had a good laugh that I was at only 3 out of 5 when I got it, not like it was a great one though...


----------



## pjBSOD

I've found two legendaries. Gloves that I gave to my barb friend, and a monk 1h. Didn't sell for much.


----------



## calavera

111 hours into it, picked up my very first legendary playing solo with just 32% MF in Inferno act 2.
Judging by the picture it's this. Debating whether I should wait until the patch next week or not to identify it.
Even with crappy stats this still should sell for a nice chunk of change...I hope.


----------



## Tatakai All

I got 3 legendary's so far, I don't know how many hours but i do know that they pretty much all suck. I've still got one in AH, it's a level 56 bow that only has 150 something dmg LOL. Pathetic.


----------



## Zulli85

Made about 400k gold doing runs in the royal crypts in A1 inferno. Spent like 3 hours I think doing it, hm.


----------



## Sainesk

is this an easter egg? don't think i've seen a blue with a description before... shame it's so terribad.


----------



## Tatakai All

Is anyone else having problems with their dps? I just logged back in and my dps is at 31k from 86k. What the hell is going on?!


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems with their dps? I just logged back in and my dps is at 31k from 86k. What the hell is going on?!


Are you a demon hunter with sharpshooter?

Then it didn't have time to build up to 100% when you just logon.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im giving away (naked) account level 60 Demon Hunter. no items like I said naked gave them all to my friends. Just don't really want to play this game anymore. PM me if you want it. oh also level 35 naked WD on acct too


----------



## Racersnare21

Are any of the gold selling websites that spam the gen chat actually real or are they just trying to hack your accnt?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is this an easter egg? don't think i've seen a blue with a description before... shame it's so terribad.


Rofl that's pretty awesome. Keep it.


----------



## UZ7

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/exalted-grand-pallium

I can craft these, if you need some lemme know. Charging 10k to make though







(im hella poor)

Ramen#1316


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/exalted-grand-pallium
> 
> I can craft these, if you need some lemme know. Charging 10k to make though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im hella poor)
> 
> Ramen#1316


ill take a pair


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/exalted-grand-pallium
> I can craft these, if you need some lemme know. Charging 10k to make though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im hella poor)
> Ramen#1316


Do you need the materials too or just 10k? I'd love one.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Rofl that's pretty awesome. Keep it.


I think it's the last addition my Doc needs to look like something from my worst worst nightmares... I don't think i'll be sleeping tonight


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Do you need the materials too or just 10k? I'd love one.


well check the site for the mats, yeah i need mats too so 28 essence, 5 tears, 8 secrets, 87k (bs cost) + 10k (labor







)


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/exalted-grand-pallium
> I can craft these, if you need some lemme know. Charging 10k to make though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im hella poor)
> Ramen#1316


Wouldn't mind another pair of these but this would be a downgrade, dang.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Are you a demon hunter with sharpshooter?
> Then it didn't have time to build up to 100% when you just logon.


I don't know what it was but it's fixed now. I know what you mean with it building up, this time it just wasn't doing anything. Probably some kind of bug.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*
> 
> Are any of the gold selling websites that spam the gen chat actually real or are they just trying to hack your accnt?


They're real. That's why peoples accounts are getting hacked, to sell to those websites







. Hopefully when it comes out they'll be forced to just put their gold up on the RMAH and not spam chat, but until then I guess we're stuck with them.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Fair enough but wouldn't the change to drop rates (ie. getting a chance at higher lvl items in early acts) help fix this problem? Any it sounds like it was poor level design causing the problem more than anything, shouldn't they fix that before they just make it easier? Again not trying to be an a#$ or anything but there are other ways to solve the issue than just making the mobs weaker.


when you hit inferno, ONLY lvl 60 loots should drop. PERIOD. rares i mean. ACT one inferno was tough... ACT 2 was literally impossible without either a) farming for hours to buy gear at the auction house, or b) farming for hours in act 1 inferno and act 4 hell in hopes of the extremely rare chance you find a loot drop you can actually use. Either way, from act one to act 2 there is such a huge broken power curve that it is no where near possible to continue without better gear. And when I say better gear i'm talking all the bells and whistles! Not just a piece here and there... you have to redo your whole get up!

ANDm the monsters DO hit harder and have more life... combine that with a wide open level and there is literally no where to run where they won't chase you and you won't run into more... At least if they just allowed lvl 60 rares to drop in inferno it would make it possible to progress... BUT i'm fairly confident with the theory that they did this on purpose, knowing that you have devoted some serious time to the game to get to act 2 inferno... they are wanting you to utilize the AH either via farming and supporting the merchandise flow, or purchasing with real cash because your too impatient and/or have a life...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> when you hit inferno, ONLY lvl 60 loots should drop. PERIOD. rares i mean. ACT one inferno was tough... ACT 2 was literally impossible without either a) farming for hours to buy gear at the auction house, or b) farming for hours in act 1 inferno and act 4 hell in hopes of the extremely rare chance you find a loot drop you can actually use. Either way, from act one to act 2 there is such a huge broken power curve that it is no where near possible to continue without better gear. And when I say better gear i'm talking all the bells and whistles! Not just a piece here and there... you have to redo your whole get up!
> ANDm the monsters DO hit harder and have more life... combine that with a wide open level and there is literally no where to run where they won't chase you and you won't run into more... At least if they just allowed lvl 60 rares to drop in inferno it would make it possible to progress... BUT i'm fairly confident with the theory that they did this on purpose, knowing that you have devoted some serious time to the game to get to act 2 inferno... they are wanting you to utilize the AH either via farming and supporting the merchandise flow, or purchasing with real cash because your too impatient and/or have a life...


Patch 1.03 is going to nerf act 2 a bit.


----------



## Nixuz

Wow, I found 2 legendary on Normal, and so far 1 on Nightmare.
The newest one was in a Barrel!


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Wow, I found 2 legendary on Normal, and so far 1 on Nightmare.
> The newest one was in a Barrel!


I've only ever found legendaries from breakable no idea why found 4 or 5 now and all have been off random things like barrels







not that legendaries are worth jack all, completely useless stat wise realy just pretty skin...sometimes.

Act2 and 3 inferno are getting some serious adjustments so they dont feel like running head first into a brick wall after act1.

Farming is pretty much the point, of Diablo if you ever played the other games youll know that to get into the late game you had to farm the hell out of the previous zones, if you made inferno only drop lvl 60 gear in a week everyone would have all the gear they need/want and everyone would quit.


----------



## protzman

Hey this is a pretty cool thread







im brand new to the diablo scene but i really like the game!
i was just wondering like i saw the guy a few posts ahead of mine maybe like 20 his damage is like 4800 or something!!! how do you get that high?

im slowly getting the gist of how to make my stuff stronger and work my items together to produce the greatest outcome, but do you guys have any tips or tricks to boost my stats?

im a lvl 31 monk just about to beat it on normal!

Thanks in advance







!


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey this is a pretty cool thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im brand new to the diablo scene but i really like the game!
> i was just wondering like i saw the guy a few posts ahead of mine maybe like 20 his damage is like 4800 or something!!! how do you get that high?
> im slowly getting the gist of how to make my stuff stronger and work my items together to produce the greatest outcome, but do you guys have any tips or tricks to boost my stats?
> im a lvl 31 monk just about to beat it on normal!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Start acquiring items with +Dex and once you get a good high DPS weapon, you will see a major boost in your damage output. Since you are a monk, Dex will increase your Damage by 1% for each point. At higher levels the weapons start having a much higher DPS output, therefore you will start to see increases the higher you progress in levels and the game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Hey this is a pretty cool thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im brand new to the diablo scene but i really like the game!
> i was just wondering like i saw the guy a few posts ahead of mine maybe like 20 his damage is like 4800 or something!!! how do you get that high?
> im slowly getting the gist of how to make my stuff stronger and work my items together to produce the greatest outcome, but do you guys have any tips or tricks to boost my stats?
> im a lvl 31 monk just about to beat it on normal!
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The damage starts going up exponentially. I think mine was around 400 on my monk when I fought diablo.


----------



## protzman

cool







thanks man, im only at like lower 200's dps for now is that low for level 30?


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. found this on another site..

seems that D3 has gone a little too far with this one.



hahahahaha


----------



## unfriend

For the most part, its a little low. You could probably survive, but you may have a difficult time. You should focus on getting that bumped up before you head to Nightmare. I would hit up the AH and try and get some cheap gear for your level. Nothing too fancy. You can get some decent gear for under 20k depending on what you are looking for. Just set yourself a limit on gold and then search. Or you could farm for it. Whichever your preference.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. found this on another site..
> seems that D3 has gone a little too far with this one.
> 
> hahahahaha


Damn you. I am at work, and I laughed out loud at that one. Almost got in trouble.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man, im only at like lower 200's dps for now is that low for level 30?


that seems low to me... you should be maybe 500 or so...
once you get to nightmare... you will see that you need to be even higher than that lol.


----------



## protzman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> For the most part, its a little low. You could probably survive, but you may have a difficult time. You should focus on getting that bumped up before you head to Nightmare. I would hit up the AH and try and get some cheap gear for your level. Nothing too fancy. You can get some decent gear for under 20k depending on what you are looking for. Just set yourself a limit on gold and then search. Or you could farm for it. Whichever your preference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> that seems low to me... you should be maybe 500 or so...
> once you get to nightmare... you will see that you need to be even higher than that lol.


drats hahah







like i said im still new, never even thought about playing diablo until about a month before release, but i guess the good part is one of my buddies just got it yesterday so im gonna replay normal with im, maybe i can be back up to where i need to be around 500.

one more question if you dont mind. where would i happen to find or buy a book of jewel crafting or a book of blacksmithing, because i trained both of those guys as much as i could but now i cant until i find these things!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. found this on another site..
> seems that D3 has gone a little too far with this one.
> 
> hahahahaha


It's shopped...That was a topic on Reddit yesterday...However, Holy Crack is actually, entirely possible.

@ 60k DPS/25k HP/500 All resists...I'm getting rick-rolled when I go back and try act 2...Something definitely (IMO) changed since last patch...

Act 3, is a joke to me...Act 2, ughhhhh.

Kind of glad they're nerfing it tbh.


----------



## morta

dam this thread moves fast..thanks for all the respones to my question. i found one on ah witch is 680dps with 285 int and socket..not cheap though but a dam lot better then my current one witch is only 185dps with 200 int + socket.am bussie farming gold on nightmare since hell is to much hastle for me. hopfuly when i get this sucker i will be able to complet the game on hell at last


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's shopped...That was a topic on Reddit yesterday...However, Holy Crack is actually, entirely possible.
> @ 60k DPS/25k HP/500 All resists...I'm getting rick-rolled when I go back and try act 2...Something definitely (IMO) changed since last patch...
> Act 3, is a joke to me...Act 2, ughhhhh.
> Kind of glad they're nerfing it tbh.


well with the recent patch I can't skip Belial. I'm stuck at him with my DH.

Overall though, unless I got impossible affixes at can't avoid locations, Act 2 was ok if I was focused.

Gonna see what 1 million will get me tonight so I can down Belial


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> drats hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said im still new, never even thought about playing diablo until about a month before release, but i guess the good part is one of my buddies just got it yesterday so im gonna replay normal with im, maybe i can be back up to where i need to be around 500.
> one more question if you dont mind. where would i happen to find or buy a book of jewel crafting or a book of blacksmithing, because i trained both of those guys as much as i could but now i cant until i find these things!


I am at the same position... You get them as drops in higher difficulty. I am mid way through Nightmare and havent gotten one.
But, if you have that high crafting... once you start getting socketed drops, you will be able to boost up power quickly.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> drats hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said im still new, never even thought about playing diablo until about a month before release, but i guess the good part is one of my buddies just got it yesterday so im gonna replay normal with im, maybe i can be back up to where i need to be around 500.
> one more question if you dont mind. where would i happen to find or buy a book of jewel crafting or a book of blacksmithing, because i trained both of those guys as much as i could but now i cant until i find these things!


the books drop in nightmare onwards. for now i would suggest against upgrading the blacksmith because it is too expensive. the jewel crafter i stopped at the perfect square ones. patch 1.0.3 will bring the costs down tremendously. for now, use the drops that you get in game, and use those jewels that you craft (since you can re-use jewels) it can get you through at the very least up until the end of nightmare/hell


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> Does anyone else get lag in the first 1-3 minutes of playing? as soon as I start playing I get a ton of unplayable lag but after a few minutes it goes away


install the game on a SSD, sounds like hard drive lag to me


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*
> 
> Are any of the gold selling websites that spam the gen chat actually real or are they just trying to hack your accnt?


both


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> install the game on a SSD, sounds like hard drive lag to me


Mine does this for the first pack and then goes away again no idea why but it does it on both my machines and my brothers doesnt seem to be hdd related. As 2 of those are on ssd and the third is on an old spin point.


----------



## Dooginater

What are good stats for a barbarian for act 1 on inferno? Currently I'm lvl 60 have about 11k dps and 42k health about 6k armor I think. I can post screenies later on when I get home or have my wife take a pic for me later when she plays her wizard. ^_^


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

I'm a level 45 Wizard with about 11k health and 1.9k damage. Is that about right?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*
> 
> I'm a level 45 Wizard with about 11k health and 1.9k damage. Is that about right?


To you and everyone else asking these questions. We are not going to be able to tell if your "on par" with just those stats. If you REALLY want help, we need to know your gear's stats and skill build. Even then asking that at level 45 is pretty unhelpful especially without knowing where you are at in the game. If you can kill stuff and not die, congrats, you have answered your own question. That or join a few pugs of your same level and see if you can keep up with other players. Really the only question you should be asking is how to improve your build. If you want to know if it's "about right" I'll gladly pat you on top of the head and tell you everything is alright like I do my puppy in a thunderstorm.









I don't have a puppy...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*
> 
> I'm a level 45 Wizard with about 11k health and 1.9k damage. Is that about right?


What difficulty?
What act?
What base weapon damage?
What intel?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Mine does this for the first pack and then goes away again no idea why but it does it on both my machines and my brothers doesnt seem to be hdd related. As 2 of those are on ssd and the third is on an old spin point.


I'm having this issue near mist and smoke. I would think my rig should be able to run it without any trouble at all...


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Thanks for quick response you confused me a tad with witch doctor guy but as a monk I hope more then just damage or dps is important like speed because without that I find it impossible to survive not having spirit to do anything.
> So based on the games logic a 1000dps blue with 20speed is better then any rare similar stat item if the dps is 50-100 lower? And at a fraction of the price and the same goes for all classes then.? Thx


It really depends on your build. Are you looking to do quicker attacks while trying to kite? Do you have large nukes you want to hit harder while using less mana? The IAS on weapons, I believe is already factored into the weapon dps, I would jsut go for a weapon witht he best stats you can afford. That being said, the DPS on the weapon is the top stat, where if it was a weapon with 1200 dps vs 900 dps with +100 int; I would definately go for the 1200 dps one. SOme secondary useful stats are life on hit / life leach (again depends on build)


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> What are good stats for a barbarian for act 1 on inferno? Currently I'm lvl 60 have about 11k dps and 42k health about 6k armor I think. I can post screenies later on when I get home or have my wife take a pic for me later when she plays her wizard. ^_^


Assuming your resists are 300+ and you are running 1h + shield all other stats you have given are fine. If you are currently 2H with 11kdps I say that is low and you would be doing a lot of kiting.

If you need help with a build let me know.

My barb is currently on act2 with 13k dps/ 37k hp/ 8k armor/ 500+ all res. Packs hit like a truck so I just need to work on my resists.


----------



## eternallydead

So what's the thing about not being able to skip acts now?

I loved being able to jump in the game and a join a friend even if they were one act ahead of me... Does this mean my lvl 35 alt in nm act 1 can't join a friend in something like act 2 or 3 nm?

If so, this update makes it harder to play with friends x.x


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> What are good stats for a barbarian for act 1 on inferno? Currently I'm lvl 60 have about 11k dps and 42k health about 6k armor I think. I can post screenies later on when I get home or have my wife take a pic for me later when she plays her wizard. ^_^


Sounds to me like you may struggle, honestly though inferno for a barb is all about All resist, I spent ages in A2 bashing my head into a brick wall getting moar deeeepeeesss and haitch peas etc in the end I ended up dropping myself back to about 30k dps dropping to 50k odd hp and getting 60+% resists to all elements and that made my life so much easier.

If you havn't already I would recomend swaping to a nice big 2h while your at it as duel wield is more expensive and 1h shield does poor dps with no significant improvement in survival.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Assuming your resists are 300+ and you are running 1h + shield all other stats you have given are fine. If you are currently 2H with 11kdps I say that is low and you would be doing a lot of kiting.
> If you need help with a build let me know.
> My barb is currently on act2 with 13k dps/ 37k hp/ 8k armor/ 500+ all res. Packs hit like a truck so I just need to work on my resists.


If your still strugling in a2 with 500+ all resists then I think you may want to look at your dps and/or build not your resists, sounds to me like you have nice gear but are doing the opposite to most people and focusing too much on defense but I could be wrong. I have less resist than you but I have nearly 3 times as much base dps and aside from those certain nasty combos (everyone has a few that just mess you up, my favorite is extra hp, shielding, molten, vampiric) im bashing through act2 and now 3 with no real issues at all now.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Farming is pretty much the point, of Diablo if you ever played the other games youll know that to get into the late game you had to farm the hell out of the previous zones, if you made inferno only drop lvl 60 gear in a week everyone would have all the gear they need/want and everyone would quit.


Totally agree that there is no point to this game besides farming to get better items, I think people are getting spoiled by the ah and now it basically become a farm gold game instead of a farm item game. I'm guessing things might change some once pvp is out but I say make the game super hard, I have no problem with people having to farm each act in inferno for at least a few weeks before being able to progress. I do like the change to drop rates though so you can get better items needed to progress in Act I now but hate the nerf to difficulty.


----------



## Blindsay

So is it generally better for a 2H weapon or 2x 1H as a barb?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So is it generally better for a 2H weapon or 2x 1H as a barb?


2h is cheaper. I would bet two of the best possible 1h weapons would outdo the best possible 2h though.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 2h is cheaper. I would bet two of the best possible 1h weapons would outdo the best possible 2h though.


agree, all of the 2h weapons i've found, the DPS can't add up to 2x 1h weapons

and most 2h weapons have slower Attack speed, so it makes things even worse

in D2 2h weapons had amazing DPS not even 2x 1h weapons can add up to, at the cost of speed attack

in D3 they screwed up that balance.

i'll say this is another bug, or whom ever wrote the code for this didn't realize what he was doing


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So is it generally better for a 2H weapon or 2x 1H as a barb?


2 1handers will do more dps if they are good enough but they will cost you more than twice as much to deal that damage you would be better off buying a single very high dps 2 hander than 2 lower dps 1handers for the same amount of money.


----------



## Blindsay

these are the weapons im currently using


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> agree, all of the 2h weapons i've found, the DPS can't add up to 2x 1h weapons
> and most 2h weapons have slower Attack speed, so it makes things even worse
> in D2 2h weapons had amazing DPS not even 2x 1h weapons can add up to, at the cost of speed attack
> in D3 they screwed up that balance.
> i'll say this is another bug, or whom ever wrote the code for this didn't realize what he was doing


Not at all in d2 you always used 2 1handers over a single 2hander if you had the money to do so.

But it was as it is currently always more cost effective to buy a single 2 hander if you didnt have high runes out your eyeballs. Working as intended.

with the resource system working how it does actualy 1handers are even more op than ever.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> these are the weapons im currently using
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those are really low dps but have a good amount of life on hit.

It all depends on if your soloing, or running with groups. I'm sure that for inferno, you will have a tough time without that life on hit, because it goes a long way with fury stacks.

Although, a 2h weapon with 1k dps will improve your damage by A LOT. Losing the life on hit and amount of hits you do, will be a hit to your survive ability. I haven't yet seen a barb running anything but sword and board in inferno.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Those are really low dps but have a good amount of life on hit.
> It all depends on if your soloing, or running with groups. I'm sure that for inferno, you will have a tough time without that life on hit, because it goes a long way with fury stacks.
> Although, a 2h weapon with 1k dps will improve your damage by A LOT. Losing the life on hit and amount of hits you do, will be a hit to your survive ability. I haven't yet seen a barb running anything but sword and board in inferno.


I thought the dps was decent haha. I havent been able to find anything better and anything better on the AH is crazy expensive.

They seem to have pretty good stats, ive seen weapons with higher dps but worse stats, what do you think is better?

I got to ACT II Inferno and pretty much hit a wall and ive been soloing

My characters sheet dps is like 11k, with my shout and frenzy its around 20k


----------



## Myrtl

For wizards in inferno, how viable is:
Shock pulse // Living lightning
Diamond Skin // Crystal shell
Frost Nova // Deep Freeze
Magic Weapon // Venom
Energy Armor // Prismatic Armor
(Insert Non Signature Spell)

Passives: Critical Mass, Arcane Dynamo, Paralysis

Useing a fast weapon and high crit chance. I thought I remember them "fixing" critical mass and venom, but it still works.

Also, I know critical mass isn't a 100% chance to lower cooldowns now. Thats why I am wondering how well this works.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I have a few questions, prolly already been answered, but this is a BIG thread









do all classes get a 15% attack speed bonus for dual wield?

what stats are applied only to THAT weapon on dual wield? like +200 life a hit on 1 of dual weapons is ONLY every other hit, or any hit? (I am really curious as to how that'll work when they get rid of elementals but cold, which will have a slowing effect.. whether or not that'll happen on every hit or not) if its EVERY hit, would it stack if you had both weapons with life hit? same with stun and all the other little enhancements...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what stats are applied only to THAT weapon on dual wield? like +200 life a hit on 1 of dual weapons is ONLY every other hit, or any hit? (I am really curious as to how that'll work when they get rid of elementals but cold, which will have a slowing effect.. whether or not that'll happen on every hit or not) if its EVERY hit, would it stack if you had both weapons with life hit? same with stun and all the other little enhancements...


Well I don't think the on hit mods are going to double. They probably either average the stats and have it happen every hit (100 life per hit on one, none on other= 50 per hit), or just have it alternate depending on which weapon is swinging at the moment.


----------



## Sybr

Open your inventory, details page and look at the 'life on hit' value. It will either be the average of both weapons, the value of your main (non-off hand) or the sum of both. I believe it will be the sum, since the value of other items with a life on hit affix gets added to the life on hit value of your character.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> For wizards in inferno, how viable is:
> Shock pulse // Living lightning
> Diamond Skin // Crystal shell
> Frost Nova // Deep Freeze
> Magic Weapon // Venom
> Energy Armor // Prismatic Armor
> (Insert Non Signature Spell)
> Passives: Critical Mass, Arcane Dynamo, Paralysis
> Useing a fast weapon and high crit chance. I thought I remember them "fixing" critical mass and venom, but it still works.
> Also, I know critical mass isn't a 100% chance to lower cooldowns now. Thats why I am wondering how well this works.


It isn't viable for inferno because you have no ability to kite. You need blizzard, or arcane orb (with temporal flux). Your build will have some survive ability, but as soon as you hit hard champ packs in act 2, you won't have a chance (nerf pending).

The build you have is centered around a high amount of aoe dmg and aoe CC. I'm sure it works for both, and will most likely get you through ACT I with some luck.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I don't think the on hit mods are going to double. They probably either average the stats and have it happen every hit (100 life per hit on one, none on other= 50 per hit), or just have it alternate depending on which weapon is swinging at the moment.


on this very same topic

can anyone confirm, if *Life on Hit* actually works for ranged attacks like DH or spell based attacks like Wiz?

i played with all 5 classes

i always notice my Monk and Barb life ball keeps filling up as i kill mobs

but on the Wiz, DH, and WD even when they are using LOH weapons, regardless of how much LOH amount, the life ball doesn't seem to go up fast enough, or none at all.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Open your inventory, details page and look at the 'life on hit' value. It will either be the average of both weapons, the value of your main (non-off hand) or the sum of both. I believe it will be the sum, since the value of other items with a life a hit affix gets added to the life on hit value of your character.


I don't actually have said equipment







I'm going to be looking for new gear soon, and am trying to get as much info as possible before deciding on a long term item. Does anyone know if things like 'chance to stun' stack up either if both weapons have it?

Blizz really needs to release some info for us


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> It isn't viable for inferno because you have no ability to kite. You need blizzard, or arcane orb (with temporal flux). Your build will have some survive ability, but as soon as you hit hard champ packs in act 2, you won't have a chance (nerf pending).
> The build you have is centered around a high amount of aoe dmg and aoe CC. I'm sure it works for both, and will most likely get you through ACT I with some luck.


Well, you could use blizzard as the Non Signature Spell. Your right though, it is an attempt at aoe stun locking fast moving mobs.


----------



## nycste

well i gotta split but based on my super tanky and decent dps lv 60 inferno monk i tested out my first blue weapon.

compared to a all around good stats 630dps weapon i bought a 730 (+100 dps) +18% attack speed (rare had none) and hoped that it would be a weapon upgrade for either hand. It turns out i would lose around 500+ dps on either hand so i relisted it on the AH for more then i paid







and hope it sells back no harm no foul.

but i wanted to let you guys know this.


----------



## Sybr

Ok so I did some testing:




EDIT:



Life gain on hit is +239, while the stats say +319 (239/319 = 75%). This is because each skill has it's own LoH modifier.

The *Life per Hit* value of one-handed weapons is ADDED when dual wielding (171 + 148 = 319).
In this example, I was using Frenzy (75% LoH), which results in the final +239 life gained after a registered hit.

I hope this answers your question, SE7EN


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> For wizards in inferno, how viable is:
> Shock pulse // Living lightning
> Diamond Skin // Crystal shell
> Frost Nova // Deep Freeze
> Magic Weapon // Venom
> Energy Armor // Prismatic Armor
> (Insert Non Signature Spell)
> Passives: Critical Mass, Arcane Dynamo, Paralysis
> Useing a fast weapon and high crit chance. I thought I remember them "fixing" critical mass and venom, but it still works.
> Also, I know critical mass isn't a 100% chance to lower cooldowns now. Thats why I am wondering how well this works.


i Also play Wiz and i made it up to diablo in inferno. my current build for my wiz sits with:
Arcane Hydra
Force Armor (i have about 42k hp) lets me take 2 hits and i can pot and run away.
Teleport w/ Wormhole
Archon w/ teleport, blizzard with 20arcane cost, frost nova 9 sec cd or familiar spark flint (this skillslot i usually swap skills in and out to test things)
Shockpulse Piercing orb
magic weapon - force.
Passives: Glass cannon, Illusionist, temporal flux.

If you're using force armor over prismatic you can put on glass cannon due to the fact that it doesn't matter if you're taking 10% more damage. monsters eat through diamond skin so i had to learn to use teleport and with illusionist once you get hit, you're gonna be able to teleport away because most hits are 15% of your life anyway. arcane hydra is actually just as strong as venom hydra due to the splash and higher initial damage they do.

Your build is similar to what i was using when i was going through hell so i know how effective it is to use diamond skin and frost nova to escape. But as you progress into harder difficulties escape and distance is much more important so i had to change those skills out. if you're really set on using frost nova tho i would recommend you taking cold snap because the reduced cool down can really save your ass, especially when frost nova cost no arcane, its good to have it ready to stop enemies getting close. living lighting has a really short range and puts you in dangerous positioning. Also i tested out the diamond skin with critical mass, i think it was nerfed where every time you chain the skill it loses half its duration and on the third cast diamond skin is completely disabled (correct me if I'm wrong). On a side note I'm pretty bias against having 2 signature spells and signatures that give you less than 100% weapon damage. i mainly use magic missle with 156% ed or piercing orb due to its huge aoe and decent %ed.


----------



## Ubeermench

Since they fixed the AH i was able to sell my items i've been saving up, gained about 2m. I'm stuck at 50k dps(wizard) and i can't find any better upgrades unless i want to pay 3m +

(On Act 3 Inferno)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Ok so I did some testing:
> Life gain on hit is +239, while the stats say +319 (239/319 = 75%).
> The *Life per Hit* value of one-handed weapons is ADDED when dual wielding (171 + 148 = 319).
> However the actual Life Gain on hit is 75% of this value. This is also true when wielding single weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What factor am I missing? Already tried it on different difficulty settings, makes no difference.


Question, are you using a AOE attack? I don't know why the life gain would only be 75% unless aoe attacks only give you back 75% of your life per hit. I do know that you gain life Per monster in your aoe. I have seen +6000 hp heals before using only crippling wave in a large group on my monk. So, I would assume a single target attack (if barbs have one) would give you the full amount.


----------



## Sybr

I searched the web a little and found the answer: every skill has a certain LoH modifier. I was using frenzy, which has a 75% LoH modifier









-Edited my previous post to update this


----------



## jbobb

I'm getting sick of making Izual runs to try to find the plans for the Staff of Herding. I have everything else and it took me much less time to get all the other items put together than it is for the plans. I have defeated him about 20 times now and still no drop for the plans.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I'm getting sick of making Izual runs to try to find the plans for the Staff of Herding. I have everything else and it took me much less time to get all the other items put together than it is for the plans. I have defeated him about 20 times now and still no drop for the plans.


Have you tried checking the merchant in Bastion's Keep? That is usually where people go to get it for 1 gold.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you tried checking the merchant in Bastion's Keep? That is usually where people go to get it for 1 gold.


You need it to drop in normal, all other difficulties should have it for 1 gold. (at least what I have heard)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You need it to drop in normal, all other difficulties should have it for 1 gold. (at least what I have heard)


That is probably it, because all my plans were from the merchant after I initially beat Izual.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You need it to drop in normal, all other difficulties should have it for 1 gold. (at least what I have heard)


+ a **** ton of gold to actually make it, 200k/500k/1000k (NM/Hell/Inferno)


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You need it to drop in normal, all other difficulties should have it for 1 gold. (at least what I have heard)


i already have the staff of herding but still got a leoric's shinbone in inferno. there's no special indication if the shinbone is for inferno only, it looks just like a normal level leoric's shinbone. maybe the items drop across all difficulty levels?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

The items DO drop across all difficulties, but they are exactly the same. The only item that changes with difficulty is the staff.


----------



## rctrucker

Inferno ponies separates the men from the boys (or the women from the girls).


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you tried checking the merchant in Bastion's Keep? That is usually where people go to get it for 1 gold.


Ya, like a few others have said, you need to get the normal plan as a drop from beating Izual. You buy the plans for the upgrades (NM/Hell/Inferno) from the merchant. It kinda sucks though because from what I have read the Gibbering Gemstone is usually the hardest to find and I found that after about 7-8 tries. I'm almost to Izual on NM with my friend so maybe I will see if he will drop it there when we beat him. I'm not sure if the "normal" plan only drops in normal mode though.

EDIT: I really didn't start making runs to get the plans till after this last patch...wonder if that had anything to do with it making it harder to drop?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I'm not sure if the "normal" plan only drops in normal mode though.
> EDIT: I really didn't start making runs to get the plans till after this last patch...wonder if that had anything to do with it making it harder to drop?


normal only drops in normal, and don't worry, took me too like 50 runs...


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Inferno ponies separates the men from the boys (or the women from the girls).


Never got anything good from inferno Whimsy. Switched to Siegebreaker runs and have been pulling in around 1 mil per hour. A bit harder but much better for gold.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viscerous*
> 
> Never got anything good from inferno Whimsy. Switched to Siegebreaker runs and have been pulling in around 1 mil per hour. A bit harder but much better for gold.


They nerfed the drops with one of the patches.

Before that happened I had pulled a couple 1k + 2h weps, and 700+ 1h weps.

Not to mention a few rares that sold for 500k-1m.

I think siege breaker is the way to go right now. After the patch, it will be anything you can farm with 5 stacks.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> They nerfed the drops with one of the patches.
> Before that happened I had pulled a couple 1k + 2h weps, and 700+ 1h weps.
> Not to mention a few rares that sold for 500k-1m.
> I think siege breaker is the way to go right now. After the patch, it will be anything you can farm with 5 stacks.


would seigebreaker on hell be my best bet if if only clear through ACT 1 on inferno?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Ok so I did some testing:
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Life gain on hit is +239, while the stats say +319 (239/319 = 75%). This is because each skill has it's own LoH modifier.
> The *Life per Hit* value of one-handed weapons is ADDED when dual wielding (171 + 148 = 319).
> In this example, I was using Frenzy (75% LoH), which results in the final +239 life gained after a registered hit.
> I hope this answers your question, SE7EN


that is great news. +rep
is there a way to test things like chance to stun?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I'm getting sick of making Izual runs to try to find the plans for the Staff of Herding. I have everything else and it took me much less time to get all the other items put together than it is for the plans. I have defeated him about 20 times now and still no drop for the plans.


i think it took me about 25-30 runs.. got very old.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

How do you figure out the life on hit modifier of each skill?


----------



## Sybr

LoH is a hidden modifier, so you will have to Google it









Or make the calculation yourself based on the healing numbers vs. LoH value
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> that is great news. +rep
> is there a way to test things like chance to stun?


Well, you can hit an enemy say 100 times and count the amount of stuns, that will be an approximation of the real stun value. But my bet is it will be added as well when dual wielding.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> would seigebreaker on hell be my best bet if if only clear through ACT 1 on inferno?


Running inferno is the best way to farm. You should be able to do skeleton king runs with minimal gear at 60, then move up to butcher runs. Inferno with drop much better gear than anything in hell.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> LoH is a hidden modifier, so you will have to Google it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or make the calculation yourself based on the healing numbers vs. LoH value
> Well, you can hit an enemy say 100 times and count the amount of stuns, that will be an approximation of the real stun value. But my bet is it will be added as well when dual wielding.


haha







I'm not on to check, I didnt know if chance to stun went in the 'details' tab like mf/gf etc do.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on to check, I didnt know if chance to stun went in the 'details' tab like mf/gf etc do.


Even if it did, I believe the proc rate is lessened with aoe spells. Same with aoe spells and life on hit effects.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Running inferno is the best way to farm. You should be able to do skeleton king runs with minimal gear at 60, then move up to butcher runs. Inferno with drop much better gear than anything in hell.


i got the a quick butchering achievement on my first try so i should have any issues farming him if you think he is better than the skeleton king in terms of drops


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> i got the a quick butchering achievement on my first try so i should have any issues farming him if you think he is better than the skeleton king in terms of drops


If you can do butcher the best way to gear for Act 2 inferno is to set the game to Cursed Hold (kill the warden) and go to cemetery of the forsaken and kill 2 or 3 champion packs in the defile crypts and make your way and kill the warden + the butcher. 1 run would give me around 5 to 10 rares and out of those rares maybe 1 or 2 would be a nice upgrade. Hope that helps.

Edit: forgot to mention this is to build your nephalem stacks to 5 cause warden and butcher will guarantee 2 rares each.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daha*
> 
> If you can do butcher the best way to gear for Act 2 inferno is to set the game to Cursed Hold (kill the warden) and go to cemetery of the forsaken and kill 2 or 3 champion packs in the defile crypts and make your way and kill the warden + the butcher. 1 run would give me around 5 to 10 rares and out of those rares maybe 1 or 2 would be a nice upgrade. Hope that helps.
> Edit: forgot to mention this is to build your nephalem stacks to 5 cause warden and butcher will guarantee 2 rares each.


Not after the new patch, they are reduced to a guarantee of 1 rare, but then so are the special packs, so it evens out.


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Not after the new patch, they are reduced to a guarantee of 1 rare, but then so are the special packs, so it evens out.


Indeed, however for the time being, we do not know what patch 1.0.3 is going to be released. Also everyone should have a 2nd set of gear in their inventory with Magic find. right before you kill bosses or champs and if the situation permits, try to swap on as much magic find gear as possible. we gotten as much as 5 rares from inferno azomodan.


----------



## rdfloyd

I couldn't care less about the number of rares I got. What matters to me is the quality of those rares. I almost never come across any rare that is good enough to command a decently high price on the AH.


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I couldn't care less about the number of rares I got. What matters to me is the quality of those rares. I almost never come across any rare that is good enough to command a decently high price on the AH.


Thats too bad because this is how all diablo games are. 95% crap and 5% is actually worth anything. that is why you have to do everything in quantity, to get that one quality item. i found 5 rare hellion crossbows, 6 rare rune swords. none of them were remotely good. Just gotta keep on that hunt.


----------



## MLJS54

Any good tweaks/tips for optimizing FPS and latency?

Also, which Nvidia drivers are giving folks the best results? I've been using 301.24 and was wondering if I should upgrade to the May WHQL drivers?

Thanks much


----------



## pjBSOD

I feel like my FPS is lower with this latest patch, or I'm going crazy. Can't tell, maybe the latter


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Any good tweaks/tips for optimizing FPS and latency?
> Also, which Nvidia drivers are giving folks the best results? I've been using 301.24 and was wondering if I should upgrade to the May WHQL drivers?
> Thanks much


No problems here on my 7970 using 12.4 drivers. I do have latency spike problems here and there. Usually happens at different times of the day.


----------



## burksdb

Just hit ACT II on Inferno and i'm getting beat bad. going to have to up the resist and figure out a different play style..... this is going to be costly.

if anyone wants to play i'm on now

Amputeism#1761


----------



## Sainesk

nearing to getting my DH into inferno too, just wondering if these skills are good in there: Hungering Arrows with Cinder as main damage and Caltrops with Jagged Spikes. I feel the Caltrops are really what my Doc was missing in inferno - can't just run away and keep planting Grasp of the Dead without movement interruption like Caltrops vs really tough elite packs, not to mention no cooldown







. Also, i'm guessing 2 Handed Crossbow all the way for Sharpshooter/Archery builds for the extra crit damage?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

*sobbing in a corner after another round in the desert for Act 2*


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *sobbing in a corner after another round in the desert for Act 2*


can i join


----------



## MKBOT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nearing to getting my DH into inferno too, just wondering if these skills are good in there: Hungering Arrows with Cinder as main damage and Caltrops with Jagged Spikes. I feel the Caltrops are really what my Doc was missing in inferno - can't just run away and keep planting Grasp of the Dead without movement interruption like Caltrops vs really tough elite packs, not to mention no cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, i'm guessing 2 Handed Crossbow all the way for Sharpshooter/Archery builds for the extra crit damage?


Have a very similar build setup however i seem to be struggling in inferno. is there anybody on here that has any suggestions ?? current armor is around 3400 vit is 41k and dps is around 35k buffed and 22k unbuffed. if anybody could help me or point me to a direction to buy some gear it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

We should start a party later. I'm busy cooking now. Nickname is Crazyheaven.

I have 60 wizard.

I made it to act 4. Though I dodged most elites so I'm not sure we can count that. The bosses went down easy and fast. The elites took me down easy and fast.


----------



## ThumperSD

Im pretty sure blizzard will delay the RMAH again


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> can i join


Sure. Its a huge group.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nearing to getting my DH into inferno too, just wondering if these skills are good in there: Hungering Arrows with Cinder as main damage and Caltrops with Jagged Spikes. I feel the Caltrops are really what my Doc was missing in inferno - can't just run away and keep planting Grasp of the Dead without movement interruption like Caltrops vs really tough elite packs, not to mention no cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, i'm guessing 2 Handed Crossbow all the way for Sharpshooter/Archery builds for the extra crit damage?


i gave up on caltrops in inferno helpful against the small mobs but as soon as a blue pack comes you wish you had something else.
Right now this is currently what i'm using DH3SKILLCALC , usually lay the spike trap in front of a mob, fire the elemental arrows and 80% of the time it drops everything if anything is left just finish off with Hungering arrows.
If you find yourself in a tight spot smokescreen, this is also incredible helpful to dodge attacks. preparation is there to heal instead of having to use a potion, if you end up just getting purely swarmed throw down rain of vengeance with the stampede then lay some spike traps.
This build takes a bit of time to get used to especially with timing, but becomes incredible handy, as for bows i do prefer the 2h xbows over a 1hand or regular bow.

I'm most likely going to experiment using perfectionist over steady aim, since most of the time there is enemies all around you only time steady aim is useful to me now is during boss fights with a team.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *sobbing in a corner after another round in the desert for Act 2*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> can i join


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> i gave up on caltrops in inferno helpful against the small mobs but as soon as a blue pack comes you wish you had something else.
> Right now this is currently what i'm using DH3SKILLCALC , usually lay the spike trap in front of a mob, fire the elemental arrows and 80% of the time it drops everything if anything is left just finish off with Hungering arrows.
> If you find yourself in a tight spot smokescreen, this is also incredible helpful to dodge attacks. preparation is there to heal instead of having to use a potion, if you end up just getting purely swarmed throw down rain of vengeance with the stampede then lay some spike traps.
> This build takes a bit of time to get used to especially with timing, but becomes incredible handy, as for bows i do prefer the 2h xbows over a 1hand or regular bow.
> I'm most likely going to experiment using perfectionist over steady aim, since most of the time there is enemies all around you only time steady aim is useful to me now is during boss fights with a team.


Barf made it to sewers in act 2 inferno on my monk, i cant get past the first 3 groups, this is really beyond BS chains, holds, ranged fire and u cant get near them either....

FYI - is 2.44 max attack speed, because my sheet doesnt seem to update higher then that when i switch btw higher speed or not
EDot - 2.44 is not max attack speed it just seems to be mine, nevermind







thats with enchantress out


----------



## nycste




----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Patch 1.03 is going to nerf act 2 a bit.


Thank the heavens! Lol... after spending hours getting gear just to progress through it... maybe ill be able to farm it! Lol


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I'm getting sick of making Izual runs to try to find the plans for the Staff of Herding. I have everything else and it took me much less time to get all the other items put together than it is for the plans. I have defeated him about 20 times now and still no drop for the plans.


Make sure you are running azul at the respective difficulty for the normal staff... for the nightmarish/hellish/inferno staff you buy it from bastons keep from the healer in ACT 4 for 1 gold. This is only for the upgrage though. You must craft the original normal staff first in order to make any use of the upgrade plans. Just keep at it! I was lucky to have it drop my second time on azul, but the other ingredients took me about 45 min to gather...


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, I see you got past the sewers...

Does anyone know how to make the snakes visible without getting hit?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Those are really low dps but have a good amount of life on hit.
> It all depends on if your soloing, or running with groups. I'm sure that for inferno, you will have a tough time without that life on hit, because it goes a long way with fury stacks.
> Although, a 2h weapon with 1k dps will improve your damage by A LOT. Losing the life on hit and amount of hits you do, will be a hit to your survive ability. I haven't yet seen a barb running anything but sword and board in inferno.


I found that shield didnt improve my surv enough to compensate for the loss in dps, I may post some vids of a3/4 inferno 2hander its totaly doable and aside from the worst elite packs (you know vampiric, molten, fire chains + whatever else gets spawned idealy shielding on a mob that runs away the whole time) I never have to dodge packs some bosses are worse than others but mostly its pretty easy.


----------



## S.M.

Lost my first hardcore character because of a server disconnect. Good thing I was only level 14. That mode is impossible to play unless you're a masochist.


----------



## funkyslayer

Dont Flame me now stupid question but what the hell does AIS stand for?


----------



## Sybr

IAS = Increased Attack Speed


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nearing to getting my DH into inferno too, just wondering if these skills are good in there: Hungering Arrows with Cinder as main damage and Caltrops with Jagged Spikes. I feel the Caltrops are really what my Doc was missing in inferno - can't just run away and keep planting Grasp of the Dead without movement interruption like Caltrops vs really tough elite packs, not to mention no cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, i'm guessing 2 Handed Crossbow all the way for Sharpshooter/Archery builds for the extra crit damage?


I prefer Hungering Arrow w/Piercing as main, Twin Chakrams because they make act 1 look like a [email protected] yes about Sharpshooter/Archery.

I don't use Caltrops or Snare in general because the vast majority of the time, it doesn't work and rarely crits.

You're better off, IMO, with a pair of high RS boots and MAX damage.

I tried act 4 last night with a bunch of my friends...We're all geared to the max...I'm standing at 60kdps atm...We got rolled...Not because of it's difficulty but, because of the multiplier.

Each time a person joins that game, you over-all impact is scaled down a bit more...When 4 of you are doing 8% of your original damage to the mob and you're taking 400% of the original damage, it's a 1 hit kill even on our Barb, who's ridiculously geared.

To mathematically scale a difficulty like that, IMO, was a mistake and even doing the math on paper would show how ludicrous it actually is.

In order for me to get past act 2, I'll have to do it on my own because even adding 1 friend is disastrous.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Dont Flame me now stupid question but what the hell does AIS stand for?


I think you might mean IAS which stands for increased attack speed


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Sounds to me like you may struggle, honestly though inferno for a barb is all about All resist, I spent ages in A2 bashing my head into a brick wall getting moar deeeepeeesss and haitch peas etc in the end I ended up dropping myself back to about 30k dps dropping to 50k odd hp and getting 60+% resists to all elements and that made my life so much easier.
> If you havn't already I would recomend swaping to a nice big 2h while your at it as duel wield is more expensive and 1h shield does poor dps with no significant improvement in survival.
> If your still strugling in a2 with 500+ all resists then I think you may want to look at your dps and/or build not your resists, sounds to me like you have nice gear but are doing the opposite to most people and focusing too much on defense but I could be wrong. I have less resist than you but I have nearly 3 times as much base dps and aside from those certain nasty combos (everyone has a few that just mess you up, my favorite is extra hp, shielding, molten, vampiric) im bashing through act2 and now 3 with no real issues at all now.


When you say bashing do you mean you popping Earthquake + WotB every 2 min to melt a rare pack? I doubt you are standing and banging with a pack. I don't like the strat of kiting or leaping in for 3 seconds only to have to run away thereafter waiting for my 2min cooldowns. I do fine in A2 just need some life on hit to help steady the damage.

This video and the other 3 videos in this series is all you really need to know. This barb proves 1million gold spent on the AH can get you through Inferno Acts 1,2 & 3.. and oh yeah he only has about 6k dps.


----------



## Catscratch

You Into the Group Thing?

*We're removing the bonus monster damage per additional player in a coop game.* Our design goal is for players who prefer to play solo to be able to play solo, and players who prefer to play in groups to be able to play in a group. We feel the bonus monster damage per additional player is one of the biggest inhibitors to wanting to play with your friends. In a perfect world, single player and co-op would be absolutely equal, but that's not attainable when you consider item properties such as "Life on Kill" or skills such as Archon which simply scale better when you are solo. Since the variety and breadth of game mechanics essentially dictate that solo vs. group play will never be 100% equal, our goal is to make them as close as possible but err on the side of coop in cases where we need to make adjustments. The inherent logistical requirements when forming up with other players and attempting to work together effectively warrants some added benefits.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5055288/Patch_103_Design_Preview-06_06_2012#blog


----------



## rctrucker

Act 2 is hard, no doubts about it. There were plenty of times I died a few times to get a champ pack down, but if I didn't, I wouldn't have wanted to beat it so bad!

For most people, progression through inferno was supposed to be slow. I understand the fact that people get used to blazing though normal/nightmare/hell with relative ease, but that isn't the case here. They said they are going to bring Act 2 in line, which seems fine, but for now, it will be a lot of work.

Some classes that don't kite, will have to. Each champ pack needs a lot of finesse and a good place to fight them. If you pop into the sewers, and the first thing you come to is a champ pack that you need to kite. Reroll the game (leave game and resume game) and see what you get next time.

In act 3 I had to do that a couple times due to getting those "licker" champion packs that were unkillable for my class.

Rise up to the challenge and farm some gold to get the upgrades you need, it is what it is.


----------



## jcde7ago

I'm a Level 60 Demon Hunter in Act 4 Inferno...AMA! Lol.

In all seriousness, after playing the AH and making tens of millions, along with getting ~20 amazing drops form Inferno Act III farming that sold for millions each, i'm absolutely geared to the teeth right now (total gear value is probably easily 60+ mil). 90K DPS WITHOUT Sharpshooter, 245K DPS with Sharpshooter. 41K HP. 150+ resists. I can just *barely* survive being one-shotted 10-20% of the time.

My advice: If you're not going glass cannon as a ranged character right now (particularly DH), you're doing it wrong. 20-25K HP is enough, as you will get one shot pretty much no matter what in late Act II and Acts III-IV.

Stack IAS > Dex > Crit Dmg. > Crit Ch. as much as possible, and just melt everything before it gets to you. Yes, IAS *may* get a nerf in patch 1.03, but it won't be significant enough and it's actually not set in stone if a nerf will happen due to overwhelming backlash for the idea of nerfing it in the first place. If you die repeatedly against Acts II-IV elite mobs (and you will), just attrition the mobs down, have some patience + kiting skills, and it can be done.

I won't lie though, the road to Inferno Diablo in Act IV has been maddeningly time consuming....it requires a LOT of patience and little room for mistakes.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> When you say bashing do you mean you popping Earthquake + WotB every 2 min to melt a rare pack? I doubt you are standing and banging with a pack. I don't like the strat of kiting or leaping in for 3 seconds only to have to run away thereafter waiting for my 2min cooldowns. I do fine in A2 just need some life on hit to help steady the damage.
> This video and the other 3 videos in this series is all you really need to know. This barb proves 1million gold spent on the AH can get you through Inferno Acts 1,2 & 3.. and oh yeah he only has about 6k dps.


Cant see the vid cos im at work but, no im not cd spamming as a 2min barb (obviously i do use some cd's would be daft not to) but no i dont just face tank everything thats just stupid, constantly kiting is no good either but you have to balance it out. I'm sure you can make your way through inferno with 6k dps and silly amounts of mitigation but that sounds extreamly dull.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*


wow i learned something good, about using shields with good block %. he did that 1m shopping really well too, good stuff for struggling barb like me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> They dont need to but i was asking if they did. As for why, maybe i like to hear it from the horses mouth, what they intended it to be then test it against what it asctually is....


What is in the game is the current truth. Intention does not matter, because the only thing that currently affect us are the numbers currently in the game. As for whether or not it was intended, who cares? All you need to know is that they are changing it so it will be moot point.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> They dont need to but i was asking if they did. As for why, maybe i like to hear it from the horses mouth, what they intended it to be then test it against what it asctually is....


Hold on, what is your question? I might have an answer.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hold on, what is your question? I might have an answer.


He was asking if blizzard has confirmed any reduced player damage in inferno. (masked mentioned something that was around 32% of your displayed dps), but Blandsay was wanting to know if Blizzard had any "official" stats / numbers stated.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think your DPS is being reduced, he's just adjusting it for the monsters increased HP. Not sure where the 8 percent is coming from though, with 4x increase wouldn't you still get 25 percent DPS?
> As for how much DPS the monsters scale to, I wouldn't even argue about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's going to be removed in 1.03 apparently.


When are we getting 1.03 then









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What is in the game is the current truth. Intention does not matter, because the only thing that currently affect us are the numbers currently in the game. As for whether or not it was intended, who cares? All you need to know is that they are changing it so it will be moot point.


Because i was curious what their intent was/what they said it should be. why is that such a problem for you? its a pretty simple question.


----------



## Crazy9000

Oh, that 32 percent DPS on inferno is going to be due to monster resists. Doesn't that vary from monster to monster? As well as damage type to damage type.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> He was asking if blizzard has confirmed any reduced player damage in inferno. (masked mentioned something that was around 32% of your displayed dps), but Blandsay was wanting to know if Blizzard had any "official" stats / numbers stated.


Ahh ok, thanks.

Blindsay,
I would think the "reduced player damage" would be a visual indication via watching the mobs health bar while you try to solo it. As far as difficulty and multiple player increases, please see this article:
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/its-dangerous-to-go-alone-or-is-it

The information is taken from the strategy guide, which are numbers provided by Blizzard.


----------



## bajer29

Can someone help me out with my Demon Hunter? What attributes should I look into for equipment?

This was in the Diablo III Forum:

This is the priority from best to worse
1. dexterity
2. all resistances
3. vitality
4. magic find

Is this true? Any other pointers?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What is in the game is the current truth. Intention does not matter, because the only thing that currently affect us are the numbers currently in the game. As for whether or not it was intended, who cares? All you need to know is that they are changing it so it will be moot point.


Intention is pretty important. If you just look at what you see in game, you can miss-attribute why that's happening, and how it really affects you. For example, taking the numbers that monster resists/armor take out of your damage, and assuming it's an across the board reduction.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ahh ok, thanks.
> Blindsay,
> I would think the "reduced player damage" would be a visual indication via watching the mobs health bar while you try to solo it. As far as difficulty and multiple player increases, please see this article:
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/its-dangerous-to-go-alone-or-is-it
> The information is taken from the strategy guide, which are numbers provided by Blizzard.


Those numbers are actually regarded as hokum considering the variations that exist.

Blizzard has yet to release the actual math...Which, they've stated in the beginning was tweaked from BETA.

The guide was made from BETA thus, holds absolutely no value moving into the live product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Intention is pretty important. If you just look at what you see in game, you can miss-attribute why that's happening, and how it really affects you. For example, taking the numbers that monster resists/armor take out of your damage, and assuming it's an across the board reduction.


I never said it was across the board, I just did the math including the scaled HP...My 8% came from the HP scaling vs. your total damage (Which does not scale)

32% is what you'd normally do in 1 player inferno, with 4 people, that number is reduced to @8%, it's actually 7point bla bla bla but, that's my point.

Bottom line:

Blizzard admitted it was broken and it's getting fixed later this month...Broken = not working...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Those numbers are actually regarded as hokum considering the variations that exist.
> Blizzard has yet to release the actual math...Which, they've stated in the beginning was tweaked from BETA.
> The guide was made from BETA thus, holds absolutely no value moving into the live product.


Umm, no?

Why the heck would they base the guide on the beta? Surely they had the release version prepared at least a month in advance. Yes there are always changes and the strategy guides are off on many things, but you can still take it as a reference.

Personally when I play inferno with friends, I hit just about as hard as solo. Can barely tell a difference if any.

Edit: Why am I even arguing this, I don't even care. I'll stay out.


----------



## jcde7ago

Lol, what happened to this thread??


----------



## HarrisLam

urgent help needed.

Im DH @ nightmare act 4 fighting this raganoth dude or something

the battleground is called library of hope and upon going in diablo has a voice message telling the guy "dont fail me"

he does what i called a "blink-strike" and he summons 2 soul rippers at a time

his blink strike is crazily scary and it would close to 1 shot me (so i would die if i couldnt dodge the next one or if i got hit like twice by the soul rippers)

so i now finally knows which move he goes from his pre-pose, and i was hoping to vault out right when he blinks to me, theoretically he would then miss the shot, right?

FREAKING NO.

I've had at least 2 times where i vault right when he blinked and my corpse shows up at the supposedly destination of my vault

so what's the solution to this guy as DH? I'm totally stuck at this guy, i mean i can't even get him down to 70% hp.....even if i dodge 2 blink strikes in a roll, those soul rippers are a pain in the ass and then id just die to the third strike....


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> urgent help needed.
> Im DH @ nightmare act 4 fighting this raganoth dude or something
> the battleground is called library of hope and upon going in diablo has a voice message telling the guy "dont fail me"
> he does what i called a "blink-strike" and he summons 2 soul rippers at a time
> his blink strike is crazily scary and it would close to 1 shot me (so i would die if i couldnt dodge the next one or if i got hit like twice by the soul rippers)
> so i now finally knows which move he goes from his pre-pose, and i was hoping to vault out right when he blinks to me, theoretically he would then miss the shot, right?
> FREAKING NO.
> I've had at least 2 times where i vault right when he blinked and my corpse shows up at the supposedly destination of my vault
> so what's the solution to this guy as DH? I'm totally stuck at this guy, i mean i can't even get him down to 70% hp.....even if i dodge 2 blink strikes in a roll, those soul rippers are a pain in the ass and then id just die to the third strike....


either smoke screen or vault will do the job.

but it sounds like you are being gear checked. iirc, when i did him nm, he was at less than 50% by the time he actually got to me

what primary/secondary skill are you using?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> urgent help needed.
> Im DH @ nightmare act 4 fighting this raganoth dude or something
> the battleground is called library of hope and upon going in diablo has a voice message telling the guy "dont fail me"
> he does what i called a "blink-strike" and he summons 2 soul rippers at a time
> his blink strike is crazily scary and it would close to 1 shot me (so i would die if i couldnt dodge the next one or if i got hit like twice by the soul rippers)
> so i now finally knows which move he goes from his pre-pose, and i was hoping to vault out right when he blinks to me, theoretically he would then miss the shot, right?
> FREAKING NO.
> I've had at least 2 times where i vault right when he blinked and my corpse shows up at the supposedly destination of my vault
> so what's the solution to this guy as DH? I'm totally stuck at this guy, i mean i can't even get him down to 70% hp.....even if i dodge 2 blink strikes in a roll, those soul rippers are a pain in the ass and then id just die to the third strike....


Gimme your battle tag, I'm home from work atm and it'll take me 5s.


----------



## HarrisLam

as i mentioned in the passage, vault didn't do it for me, I die during the vault if he blink strike me

ive been testing smoke screen and it seems like for the both times that i activated SS in time, it DID show that I dodge his hit, im not sure however if that's the SS working or its my natural dodge rate acting up









my usual skills are quite useless against bosses as I use a lot of AOE stuff like the slow trap, multishot and fan of knives, I depended on vault and rapid fire to kill anything elite or above

right now im switching my skills to SS(1), vault(2), fan of knives(3), summon bat(4), entangling shot(left) and rapid fire(right) and see if this fares better

i did get him down to 40% once, but my dicipline is starting to run low

edit : phew, got him with the new skill combinations....


----------



## 1rkrage

So much for Blizzard not caring about Account Security
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meozeldian of Europe BNet forums*
> Battle.net Balance and Authenticator Update
> *Starting today, in order to add to your Battle.net Balance, players will be required to have a Battle.net Authenticator or Battle.net Mobile Authenticator attached to their Battle.net account. For clarity, this means you'll need to have an Authenticator to add to your balance via Battle.net Account Management or to send the proceeds of your real-money auction house sales to your Battle.net Balance.
> *


full post at: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551610157#1


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> So much for Blizzard not caring about Account Security
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Meozeldian of Europe BNet forums*
> Battle.net Balance and Authenticator Update
> With the introduction of the real-money auction house, account security will become more important than ever. To help ensure that players have a positive experience when using the real-money auction house, we've made some adjustments to how players can use and access their Battle.net Balance.
> *Starting today, in order to add to your Battle.net Balance, players will be required to have a Battle.net Authenticator or Battle.net Mobile Authenticator attached to their Battle.net account. For clarity, this means you'll need to have an Authenticator to add to your balance via Battle.net Account Management or to send the proceeds of your real-money auction house sales to your Battle.net Balance.
> *
> Please note that players who previously added Battle.net Balance to their account prior to this change will be able to use it to make eligible purchases on Battle.net and in the auction house without attaching an Authenticator. However, an Authenticator will be required to add to your balance in the future, as explained above.
> While we understand that this creates an extra step for players during the login process, we believe this added layer of account protection will help foster a safer auction house environment for all of our players.
> You can learn more about the Battle.net Authenticator, Battle.net Mobile Authenticator, and other account security information by clicking here.
> 
> 
> 
> full post at: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551610157#1
Click to expand...

I thought the authenticator was required for anything RMAH related from the start?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> So much for Blizzard not caring about Account Security
> full post at: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551610157#1


I don't agree it was entirely their fault.

The hordes of idiots that bought gold and used the same exact information as their Blizzard accounts are mostly to blame IMO.

Plus, with whatever keylogger is floating around...It's no wonder they're forcing it.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> as i mentioned in the passage, vault didn't do it for me, I die during the vault if he blink strike me
> ive been testing smoke screen and it seems like for the both times that i activated SS in time, it DID show that I dodge his hit, im not sure however if that's the SS working or its my natural dodge rate acting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my usual skills are quite useless against bosses as I use a lot of AOE stuff like the slow trap, multishot and fan of knives, I depended on vault and rapid fire to kill anything elite or above
> right now im switching my skills to SS(1), vault(2), fan of knives(3), summon bat(4), entangling shot(left) and rapid fire(right) and see if this fares better
> i did get him down to 40% once, but my dicipline is starting to run low


If you need help: SarSha#2767


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> as i mentioned in the passage, vault didn't do it for me, I die during the vault if he blink strike me
> ive been testing smoke screen and it seems like for the both times that i activated SS in time, it DID show that I dodge his hit, im not sure however if that's the SS working or its my natural dodge rate acting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my usual skills are quite useless against bosses as I use a lot of AOE stuff like the slow trap, multishot and fan of knives, I depended on vault and rapid fire to kill anything elite or above
> right now im switching my skills to SS(1), vault(2), fan of knives(3), summon bat(4), entangling shot(left) and rapid fire(right) and see if this fares better
> i did get him down to 40% once, but my dicipline is starting to run low


I had the same issue on my DH. Would get 1 shot by teleporting/charging mobs on nightmare Izual. Was stupid.

I ended up just joining a public game to get past him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> So much for Blizzard not caring about Account Security
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Meozeldian of Europe BNet forums*
> Battle.net Balance and Authenticator Update
> *Starting today, in order to add to your Battle.net Balance, players will be required to have a Battle.net Authenticator or Battle.net Mobile Authenticator attached to their Battle.net account. For clarity, this means you'll need to have an Authenticator to add to your balance via Battle.net Account Management or to send the proceeds of your real-money auction house sales to your Battle.net Balance.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> full post at: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551610157#1
Click to expand...

Smart move by Blizz.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Gimme your battle tag, I'm home from work atm and it'll take me 5s.


thx for the offer man but i prefer not to get assistance, only by doing it myself would I know how to take him

it kinda sucks though when I die a lot to the same thing for some reason my heart starts pumping like mad


----------



## Myrtl

Do any other wizards use the tap and go method with ray of frost? I don't understand why I see people say these channeled abilities will get you killed in inferno when you don't HAVE to channel them.

I don't know how well I can explain it if you don't know what it is. You tap your ray of frost key while targeting the mob you want to hit and then click to move away from the mob. Then you repeat and you do it as fast as possible. I can tap and move as fast as most mobs can chase me and I use a 2h weapon (learned from playing LoL range carry







). I do use blizzard to slow the masses since ray of frost only hits a single target. Monsters naturally as fast as me (when I don't stop running) will eventually catch up if I don't teleport.

I do wonder if I could tap and move faster with a 1h weapon, but it doesn't seem like the animation lock you in place so I doubt it. I have tapped and moved fast enough that the frost animation has stopped and I'm moving before I see the damage pop up.

The other thing I want to find out when I get home; can I quickly tap ray of frost multiple times (instead of holding down and channeling) to speed up how often it does damage when useing a 2h weapon. Slow Friday... mind wandering...


----------



## StormX2

I still have not played more than 2 hours since game was released.

Anyone want to play together =?

i dont like playing with the random players on the net, as the last random game i joined was prety lame, just me and another and everyone else was afk - and this guy didnt know where he was going and kept getting lost behind me.

of course i had no idea where to go either, but i wouldnt get lost like that lol

anyway

i have a lvl 10 Demon Hunter, that Looks cool, the play style is interesting during the big boss fight in the cathedral, bone lord or something, since u have to dodge out of his way etc,

Will I continue to have fun with this character through the rest of the game? or will I be screwed later on and completely useless

(ive heard many tales of players who were completely useless in hardmode etc.)

I dotn want to start getting really into the game, only to find out that i suck cus of character mechanics


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> More like this:
> 1. Attack speed
> 2. dexterity
> 3. crit chance / crit damage
> 4. all resist
> 5. vitality
> Now, there is a point where things like vital/resist will out weigh dex or crit, but you really just need to have a certain HP pool, then stack all damage. As stated before in this thread, go for around 25k HP and 150 resist all for inferno, after that you should have monstrous amounts of damage.


OK, thanks a bunch! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I still have not played more than 2 hours since game was released.
> Anyone want to play together =?
> i dont like playing with the random players on the net, as the last random game i joined was prety lame, just me and another and everyone else was afk - and this guy didnt know where he was going and kept getting lost behind me.
> of course i had no idea where to go either, but i wouldnt get lost like that lol
> anyway
> i have a lvl 10 Demon Hunter, that Looks cool, the play style is interesting during the big boss fight in the cathedral, bone lord or something, since u have to dodge out of his way etc,
> Will I continue to have fun with this character through the rest of the game? or will I be screwed later on and completely useless
> (ive heard many tales of players who were completely useless in hardmode etc.)
> I dotn want to start getting really into the game, only to find out that i suck cus of character mechanics


Demon hunters do great later on. They take a lot of precision and reaction to play in hell/inferno, however. You gotta be able to react and be super mobile, not get hit. They're a glass cannon.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Demon hunters do great later on. They take a lot of precision and reaction to play in hell/inferno, however. You gotta be able to react and be super mobile, not get hit. They're a glass cannon.


yes this is my general play style anyway, which is why i went this route vs the Monk that i played in betas.

so we get more evasive abilities and what other types?

AoE im hoping =?


----------



## Beens17

Guys, i need advice.
I started Act 1 on Hell and im lvl 53 wizard.
Killed the Skeleton King quite easily.
Looking for the Den on the Misery Fields
Ran into a pack of elites (blues) and managed to hold for about 7-8 sec before i died.

My question is, Where can i farm for better gear?
Is it the Skeleton King that i just killed?
Or maybe farm Diablo on Nightmare will get me better items ?

Please note that i am againts buying stuff from the AH at least untill Inferno (I found \ crafted all my current gear)

Current stats:
dmg - 3613
hp - 14.8k

Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thx for the offer man but i prefer not to get assistance, only by doing it myself would I know how to take him
> it kinda sucks though when I die a lot to the same thing for some reason my heart starts pumping like mad


Try to stay close to him before he blink
If the distance is long he will hit harder.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Guys, i need advice.
> I started Act 1 on Hell and im lvl 53 wizard.
> Killed the Skeleton King quite easily.
> Looking for the Den on the Misery Fields
> Ran into a pack of elites (blues) and managed to hold for about 7-8 sec before i died.
> My question is, Where can i farm for better gear?
> Is it the Skeleton King that i just killed?
> Or maybe farm Diablo on Nightmare will get me better items ?
> Please note that i am againts buying stuff from the AH at least untill Inferno (I found \ crafted all my current gear)
> Current stats:
> dmg - 3613
> hp - 14.8k
> Thanks.
> Try to stay close to him before he blink
> If the distance is long he will hit harder.


you're quite undergeared for hell. See if there are any weapon upgrades for you in the auction house < 20k gold

I know you are against it, but crafting your gear is very inefficient use of your gold before the changes take place in 1.0.3


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> yes this is my general play style anyway, which is why i went this route vs the Monk that i played in betas.
> so we get more evasive abilities and what other types?
> AoE im hoping =?


Yeah man great AOE!

Wait til you get Elemental Arrow with Ball Lightning rune.

Also Multishot is super fun.

Think I got a 39 monster killshot with multishot


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Do any other wizards use the tap and go method with ray of frost? I don't understand why I see people say these channeled abilities will get you killed in inferno when you don't HAVE to channel them.
> I don't know how well I can explain it if you don't know what it is. You tap your ray of frost key while targeting the mob you want to hit and then click to move away from the mob. Then you repeat and you do it as fast as possible. I can tap and move as fast as most mobs can chase me and I use a 2h weapon (learned from playing LoL range carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I do use blizzard to slow the masses since ray of frost only hits a single target. Monsters naturally as fast as me (when I don't stop running) will eventually catch up if I don't teleport.
> I do wonder if I could tap and move faster with a 1h weapon, but it doesn't seem like the animation lock you in place so I doubt it. I have tapped and moved fast enough that the frost animation has stopped and I'm moving before I see the damage pop up.
> The other thing I want to find out when I get home; can I quickly tap ray of frost multiple times (instead of holding down and channeling) to speed up how often it does damage when useing a 2h weapon. Slow Friday... mind wandering...


I used this with an arcane orb build, using temperal flux to slow. With orbs I feel it works better because you slow more than one mob at a time, and end up doing more damage.

You can also unload your AP and move, if you have fast enough attack speed, you can do a lot more damage than you would with RoF.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> So much for Blizzard not caring about Account Security
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Meozeldian of Europe BNet forums*
> Battle.net Balance and Authenticator Update
> *Starting today, in order to add to your Battle.net Balance, players will be required to have a Battle.net Authenticator or Battle.net Mobile Authenticator attached to their Battle.net account. For clarity, this means you'll need to have an Authenticator to add to your balance via Battle.net Account Management or to send the proceeds of your real-money auction house sales to your Battle.net Balance.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> full post at: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551610157#1
Click to expand...

So, would an authenticator be required to transfer money you make from the RMAH to your paypal then? It only talks about transfer to/from you battle.net account. If so, this kinda sucks for me. The mobile authenticator does not work on my phone (blackberry 9850) and the Blizzard website does not take PayPal which would be the only way I could pay for it right now.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So, would an authenticator be required to transfer money you make from the RMAH to your paypal then? It only talks about transfer to/from you battle.net account. If so, this kinda sucks for me. The mobile authenticator does not work on my phone (blackberry 9850) and the Blizzard website does not take PayPal which would be the only way I could pay for it right now.


maybe you could paypal someone the money who could buy the authenticator for you? They are good to have anyways, dont have an answer to your first question though


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I used this with an arcane orb build, using temperal flux to slow. With orbs I feel it works better because you slow more than one mob at a time, and end up doing more damage.
> You can also unload your AP and move, if you have fast enough attack speed, you can do a lot more damage than you would with RoF.


I will give it a try. I assume you have to use prodigy and a signature spell to keep up with the AP cost. I know I can drain my AP fast with just the 12ap RoF and blizzard.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I will give it a try. I assume you have to use prodigy and a signature spell to keep up with the AP cost. I know I can drain my AP fast with just the 12ap RoF and blizzard.


I don't use blizzard with the orb spec, I looks like this:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#acSROQ!YXU!cYZbYY

You can sub out glass cannon for galvanizing ward if you need the HPS, but I have almost 300 in my gear.


----------



## EVILNOK

This is pretty interesting if you haven't seen it. An interview given by a gold farmer using 100 accounts farming gold making 30 mil/hour( technically 60mil/hour because you can play 1 account on EU and US servers at the same time.). It seems like he is just complaining about Chinese hackers making the gold too cheap lol:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5573706514

link to the you tube interview:



Also around the 24 minute mark the hacker tells how they are getting these email and passwords, and it isn't from Blizzard.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This is pretty interesting if you haven't seen it. An interview given by a gold farmer using 100 accounts farming gold making 30 mil/hour( technically 60mil/hour because you can play 1 account on EU and US servers at the same time.). It seems like he is just complaining about Chinese hackers making the gold too cheap lol:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5573706514
> link to the you tube interview:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I found the thread to be entertaining to say the least. Someone said that RMAH would be a hackers dream!









RMAH will only be used by gold sellers and hackers if they absolutely must. The amount of money that is taken per transaction is crazy, and no one would want to pay that.


----------



## jaywar

I have a level 59 Barbarian. How much dps should I be doing? I am on act III of Hell with the templar healing me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I found the thread to be entertaining to say the least. Someone said that RMAH would be a hackers dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMAH will only be used by gold sellers and hackers if they absolutely must. The amount of money that is taken per transaction is crazy, and no one would want to pay that.


Well you have to give the gold sellers your account name to do it with them... I think most people don't quite trust them, but buy the gold there since there isn't any alternative (expect for working for it, lol). Once there's a RMAH, people will just buy their gold there. The gold sellers will keep their sites and offer it for probably a 10% discount, but I'm betting they'll loose most of their website traffic to the RMAH.


----------



## pjBSOD

Thread cleaned. In the future, please don't quote or reply to posts containing profanity or flame-bait / troll / useless posts. It only makes more work for us, the mods. Report them and move on.

Thanks.


----------



## Sainesk

2nd character into inferno







should be easier to farm on this one...



also, is Legendary crafting profitable or something since the plans sell for so much? I got a plan drop from Kulle leveling from 59-60 in Hell which the AH says the last 10 trades' average is 936K







I checked out the items from the plan (Born's Aegies) and they're pretty terribad, not like they're one of the few items to give a stat in a slot like movement speed on hammer jammers and such... edit: lol sold it for 890K


----------



## HarrisLam

i NEVER get drops that's useful on myself since lv 10, after 40 levels of loot hunting i gave the hell up and bought this










i can't even decide whether the AH is making or breaking this game right now....the odds of good drop is so low that it just can't hold my interest anymore....so much for crap loot, i mean.....you meant to tell me the guy that I tried 20 times before finally killing drops 2 magic items and no rares?

the AH is actually saving it for me somehow


----------



## Sybr

Well I got most of my Inferno Act 1 Barbarian armor from drops actually, they all have decent vit/str/allres (34khp, 8.4k armor, 500-550 allres with warcry) .

Went to the AH to get a cheap 480 LoH 1-hander (7.3k dps) and shield. I can do 5 stack NV Warden/Butcher runs in 25-30 min now.

The AH is essentially a time-saver. You can easily progress Hell with a little grinding of previous acts (2-3 days), eventually something useful will drop. Inferno on the other hand requires much, much more grinding. But that's exactly what the developers have stated when they introduced inferno. And that's exactly why Act 2 is still impossible for me


----------



## pjBSOD

Hotfix that I believe is going in today.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6214196/Diablo_III_Hotfixes_-_June_-6_9_2012#blog
Quote:


> In cooperative games, monster damage will no longer increase when additional players join the game. Please note that monster health will still scale based on the number of players in a party


Finally...


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Well I got most of my Inferno Act 1 Barbarian armor from drops actually, they all have decent vit/str/allres (34khp, 8.4k armor, 500-550 allres with warcry) .
> Went to the AH to get a cheap 480 LoH 1-hander (7.3k dps) and shield. I can do 5 stack NV Warden/Butcher runs in 25-30 min now.
> The AH is essentially a time-saver. You can easily progress Hell with a little grinding of previous acts (2-3 days), eventually something useful will drop. Inferno on the other hand requires much, much more grinding. But that's exactly what the developers have stated when they introduced inferno. And that's exactly why Act 2 is still impossible for me


Hey I have a few questions for you if you don't mind







I have an A3 Inferno Wizard, but got bored of kiting endlessly so I decided to roll my barb. My barb is currently level 57 and I am starting to collect resist all/stam/str gear for inferno farming with friends when I hit 60. Is a good string of ears necessary for A2+? Every barb I see has a 17+ string of ears but they are insanely expensive on the AH! Also, does this build seem viable for inferno? LINKY! Any feedback would be great, as I've kinda just been spitballing it so far haha. It is a little defensive, but based on my time getting 1-shotted harddd on my wiz hah. Thanks for your time


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Hey I have a few questions for you if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have an A3 Inferno Wizard, but got bored of kiting endlessly so I decided to roll my barb. My barb is currently level 57 and I am starting to collect resist all/stam/str gear for inferno farming with friends when I hit 60. Is a good string of ears necessary for A2+? Every barb I see has a 17+ string of ears but they are insanely expensive on the AH! Also, does this build seem viable for inferno? LINKY! Any feedback would be great, as I've kinda just been spitballing it so far haha. It is a little defensive, but based on my time getting 1-shotted harddd on my wiz hah. Thanks for your time


I have the exact same skill setup, except for furious charge: I use Leap with Iron Impact to avoid wallers/frozen/etc, but Dreadnought is fine too. WotB is an absolute must for knockback/nightmarish champions because it ignores all stuns. Revenge and War Cry are no-brainers.

As far as gear goes: don't worry too much about the belt. I have a 71str, 31int, 30PhysRes, 31AllRes which is almost as good and just dropped during my Act1 Warden/Butcher runs. Get a 1-handed sword with 400+ Life per Hit and a shield with at least +20% block chance. Inferno is all about AVOIDING (not taking) damage while having a constant life gain through Life per Hit. Tanks builds like these might have low dps, but the most important thing is you stay alive so you have enough time to kill.
I'll gladly answer if you have any more questions


----------



## Sainesk

I think the random drop system is trying to tell me something - like good job switching to DH... yesterday with that legendary plan and today a pretty nice mojo with around 80 int+vit and poison dart damage perfect for my 60 Doc...


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> I have the exact same skill setup, except for furious charge: I use Leap with Iron Impact to avoid wallers/frozen/etc, but Dreadnought is fine too. WotB is an absolute must for knockback/nightmarish champions because it ignores all stuns. Revenge and War Cry are no-brainers.
> As far as gear goes: don't worry too much about the belt. I have a 71str, 31int, 30PhysRes, 31AllRes which is almost as good and just dropped during my Act1 Warden/Butcher runs. Get a 1-handed sword with 400+ Life per Hit and a shield with at least +20% block chance. Inferno is all about AVOIDING (not taking) damage while having a constant life gain through Life per Hit. Tanks builds like these might have low dps, but the most important thing is you stay alive so you have enough time to kill.
> I'll gladly answer if you have any more questions


Awesome! I was gonna just pick up a 1k dps 1h weapon, but are there really many of these in the 3mil price range that have the life on hit that I should be looking for? Definitely going to try and find a good shield as well now that I know what to look for! Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I think the random drop system is trying to tell me something - like good job switching to DH... yesterday with that legendary plan and today a pretty nice mojo with around 80 int+vit and poison dart damage perfect for my 60 Doc...


you should see my loot table... i keep getting str stuff as a wiz

just a few hours ago i made shoulders that had over 200str and i made like 10 other shoulders that had str, out of the blue ill get dex/int stuff but thats like 1/10


----------



## unfriend

I love how the new hotfix addresses the terrible terrible case of Jars of Ash in Act 1 dropping gold, but completely ignores the Chinese Gold Farmer who has 100 accounts botting and farming gold 24/7 with no bans.

+1 Blizzard......


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I love how the new hotfix addresses the terrible terrible case of Jars of Ash in Act 1 dropping gold, but completely ignores the Chinese Gold Farmer who has 100 accounts botting and farming gold 24/7 with no bans.
> +1 Blizzard......


I'd rather them focus on the gold farmers who are stealing the accounts, instead of the ones that are botting for it







.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd rather them focus on the gold farmers who are stealing the accounts, instead of the ones that are botting for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Considering this particular one admits to stealing accounts and purchasing them through illegally obtained PayPal accounts and credit cards, I would think that it is of the same if not more importance no ?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I think the random drop system is trying to tell me something - like good job switching to DH... yesterday with that legendary plan and today a pretty nice mojo with around 80 int+vit and poison dart damage perfect for my 60 Doc...


lucky i have to worst luck ever in getting drops. ive not had anything useful drop since i turned 55 it's all been crap.


----------



## -SE7EN-

when are they gonna fix the awful hitboxes?


----------



## Sainesk

does movement speed have a max limit? I heard it's 25% so would it be pointless to have a setup like the following:

Lacuni Prowlers: around 7% (bracers)
Hammer Jammers: around 7% (pants)
Boots: around 12%
The Inquisitor: around 7% (chest)
Flavor of Time: around 7% (amulet)

Mix some movement speed items with Natalya's? (can't afford all the pieces yet) so hard to decide what setup to get for my DH...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> when are they gonna fix the awful hitboxes?


I think you meant to post in the Battlefield 3 thread.


----------



## nycste

just an update from the sewers which are now luckily behind me, currently in act 3 inferno struggling along.....


----------



## Spawne32

After reading the 1.03 patch notes, and trying to justify to myself a reason to play every time i log in on my monk, i quit the game, and uninstalled it on my computer after finding yet again another poor design exploit today, for the auction house, all you have to do is change the date on your computer and it will cancel the auctions in the AH because it uses your local computer time to determine the dates apparently. This game is absolute trash, and I wanted soooooo hard for it to be awesome, but at this point, if there was an award for worst game of the year, this would take the cake. Ive had the game less then a month and there is just no reason to play anymore.


----------



## Nebel

Well, Diablo 3 is not a horrible game.
It's a bad game compared to old Diablo, a total disappointment. But it's not made by original Diablo 2 team, instead it's made by developers who have WoW mentality and that's the course Diablo 3 is taking.


----------



## 1rkrage

sorry it wasn't diablo 2 with updated graphics guys


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> just an update from the sewers which are now luckily behind me, currently in act 3 inferno struggling along.....


Looking at your skill set, you might want to try two of these options out (I've found them both helpful):

1. Change Blinding Flash to *Inner Sanctuary* with _Safe Haven_ or _Circle of Protection_.

2. Again, change Blinding Flash to *Deadly Reach* with _Keen Eye_.

The idea behind 1 is to set up a healing area that enemies can't touch. Safe Haven will give you 7750+ life in 5 seconds, while Circle of Protection works very well with Deadly Reach's Keen Eye. Seize the Initiative + Keen Eye + Circle of Protection is excellent for damage mitigation.

Number 2 is one of my "essential" abilities. I pair that and Way of the Hundred Fists with Blazing Fists. Most of my armor/weapons have a critical hit bonus, so I can get up to 15% attack speed fairly quickly. Add on Sweeping Wind with Inner Storm and I have _almost_ unlimited healing.

My current skill set: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UbXgiQ!YXU!ZZZaYb

Also, most of my ideas branch off of this. You might not do a ridiculous amount of damage, but you'll stay alive for a lot longer: http://www.diablofans.com/topic/45353-the-paladin-an-inferno-tanking-build/


----------



## Jinto

Well, it appears they nerfed the damage Tyreal does during the siege breaker runs. Dying and having him finish off the rare and elite mobs was the only thing I could do using my crappy witch doctor to finish those runs. I swear, Blizzard just loves pissing people off every chance they can get.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Finally hit Act 3 Inferno the right way on my DH (Been in Act 3 for a week now with the many, but oh so useful exploits).

Now its back to farming elites. A barb is def required in this act.


----------



## nycste

For those of you who are barbs or monks and are the tanky route i assume thats the only way. What items are ideal to waste all your money on or is there really no set group of items to shoot for. By items i mean

as examples

1. two awesome rings or a set
2. weapons of coures speed + life on hit would sure be nice at 1k+ and affordable lol
3. random piece of armor, (start helm down idk)

4. any other stat order priority? is there one slot known as being cheaper or easier to gear then another? I cannot seem to find gear with

dex, fire, all resists and the missing stat seems to be VITALITY or + life.... as a monk


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> After reading the 1.03 patch notes, and trying to justify to myself a reason to play every time i log in on my monk, i quit the game, and uninstalled it on my computer after finding yet again another poor design exploit today, for the auction house, all you have to do is change the date on your computer and it will cancel the auctions in the AH because it uses your local computer time to determine the dates apparently. This game is absolute trash, and I wanted soooooo hard for it to be awesome, but at this point, if there was an award for worst game of the year, this would take the cake. Ive had the game less then a month and there is just no reason to play anymore.


Wow that's a horrible exploit

Well, now I think about it it's really not too bad since 1.03 patch is giving an option to cancel


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Looking at your skill set, you might want to try two of these options out (I've found them both helpful):
> 1. Change Blinding Flash to *Inner Sanctuary* with _Safe Haven_ or _Circle of Protection_.
> 2. Again, change Blinding Flash to *Deadly Reach* with _Keen Eye_.
> The idea behind 1 is to set up a healing area that enemies can't touch. Safe Haven will give you 7750+ life in 5 seconds, while Circle of Protection works very well with Deadly Reach's Keen Eye. Seize the Initiative + Keen Eye + Circle of Protection is excellent for damage mitigation.
> Number 2 is one of my "essential" abilities. I pair that and Way of the Hundred Fists with Blazing Fists. Most of my armor/weapons have a critical hit bonus, so I can get up to 15% attack speed fairly quickly. Add on Sweeping Wind with Inner Storm and I have _almost_ unlimited healing.
> My current skill set: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UbXgiQ!YXU!ZZZaYb
> Also, most of my ideas branch off of this. You might not do a ridiculous amount of damage, but you'll stay alive for a lot longer: http://www.diablofans.com/topic/45353-the-paladin-an-inferno-tanking-build/


1. I have never even tried the Inner Sanctuary ability i might have to try it one day but that doesnt seem to do anything agaisnt ranged does it?
2. I use deadly reach a lot, swap it out as my main attack i have tried 2 spirit generators as well but once i started using blinding flash (only last few days ever) i totally feel in love wtih it saves ur tush more often then you can count and every 15s yes!

- have to look into this inner sant thing, and i have no + crit gear at all... if you do then you must be fully geared because i havent really seen any im still at +5 base.

my main problem is survival atm it seems not going toe to toe with someone (which is sorta what you seem to ahve only commented on) thats not to say i survive toe to toe its just something i do not fear as much as those horrible ranged dba gs that just have heat seeking missiles it seems and they dont stop till you run off the visible map


----------



## pjBSOD

Belial is rustling my jimmies. I seriously cannot kill that boss, haven't gotten to phase 3 yet (Inferno, of course). I think my damage is too low... only do like 21k without Magic Weapon, and even with it it's only ~28k. The snakes just "nope" and kill me really fast unless I use teleport / diamond skin and mirror images.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Belial is rustling my jimmies. I seriously cannot kill that boss, haven't gotten to phase 3 yet (Inferno, of course). I think my damage is too low... only do like 21k without Magic Weapon, and even with it it's only ~28k. The snakes just "nope" and kill me really fast unless I use teleport / diamond skin and mirror images.


I think its great that inferno really is as hard as Blizzard was telling us. Makes it that more special to have beaten it.


----------



## Lune

ROFL


----------



## Tatakai All

Need help in inferno act 2. Help a brotha out, please. I'll be on all day today so lets get something going. I'm a DH fyi.


----------



## Nethermir

Hot fixes June 8
General

In cooperative games, monster damage will no longer increase when additional players join the game. Please note that monster health will still scale based on the number of players in a party

Bug Fixes

Tyrael no longer has collision when he is your active follower
Pots of ashes in Act I and vases in Act IV will now drop less gold when destroyed
Fixed a bug where players could turn in the same quest repeatedly and always receive rewards as though they were completing the quest for the first time

----

there goes my ash smashing runs


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Wow that's a horrible exploit
> Well, now I think about it it's really not too bad since 1.03 patch is giving an option to cancel


When things like this are considered an "exploit" it makes you really wonder why hacking is so rampant with this game. I was very very reasonable about my feelings with this game after being so incredibly let down from what I was expecting after playing the beta. Between the absolutely horrible launch that prevented people from playing the game for days, to the horrible item system, to the horribly unbalanced characters, to the terrible storyline, and the ass backwards monster/boss difficulty's where bosses were actually easier then magical mobs. I put all of that aside and continued to play and didn't really complain. However everything that has happened since release, and blizzards statements regarding the issues, have all pointed to this game being nothing more then a gigantic money laundering scam centered around the real money auction house. They have nerfed every aspect of this game that has to do with the one thing this game is built upon, and that's farming gear. There is just no reason to play it anymore. When we played D2 we played for countless hours trying to get the best gear available, all for the singular purpose of PVP. There's no PVP in this game, there's no "high end gear", there's no farming, there's no showing off to other people or friends, there's no fun associated with this game. Its a gigantic store with no end game. 1.03 is going to be absolutely horrible, I want to play...A MONK, my monk dies every 3 seconds in inferno, i have over 12k DPS with two 700dps weapons, and over 1100 dex and 700vit, i have 600 resists across the board, thats a 65% reduction in damage, and what does blizzard do? Your not paying enough in repair costs, so were going to raise it...drastically, and at the same time, we are going to nerf the amount of gold you can farm. There's no point anymore, Im looking at guildwars 2 already. I knew blizzard/activision were bad news, I didn't realize how BAD, but I knew WoW was going down the drain when I saw the last patch releasing attack of the panda's.


----------



## truestorybro545

I just started playing this game and am really enjoying it. Demon Hunter FTW.

Creatures ain't got nothin' on mah caltrops


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I just started playing this game and am really enjoying it. Demon Hunter FTW.
> Creatures ain't got nothin' on mah caltrops


lol wait till you unlock nether tentecles.


----------



## inertia

Wish I rolled a dh









Not long started inferno as a barb - level 60 obviously and getting my buns kicked.
Soloed all the way through till now and want to keep it that way until I have soloed all the difficulties.

What are most barbs running with early inferno? I have been with a two hander most of the time, thinking of changing it up to a sword and shield.
Does it make that much of a difference , damage reduction wise?

My build atm. Will see how well I get on with the rest of act 1.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVPYki!dbV!cccZba


----------



## jcde7ago

If anyone is interested in helping me try to take down *Inferno Diablo*,add me:

Apotheosis#1815

I've got a top-tier-geared DH, and i've actually made it to Phase 3 of the fight but just have not been able to finish him off. No room for mistakes, lol.


----------



## Shodhanth

Just started nightmare, I wanted to get a gist of the story so played Normal alone for the most part.
Now I want people to play with, ID is lXeol#1476
Hit me up, I'm on the US realm.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 1. I have never even tried the Inner Sanctuary ability i might have to try it one day but that doesnt seem to do anything agaisnt ranged does it?
> 2. I use deadly reach a lot, swap it out as my main attack i have tried 2 spirit generators as well but once i started using blinding flash (only last few days ever) i totally feel in love wtih it saves ur tush more often then you can count and every 15s yes!
> - have to look into this inner sant thing, and i have no + crit gear at all... if you do then you must be fully geared because i havent really seen any im still at +5 base.
> my main problem is survival atm it seems not going toe to toe with someone (which is sorta what you seem to ahve only commented on) thats not to say i survive toe to toe its just something i do not fear as much as those horrible ranged dba gs that just have heat seeking missiles it seems and they dont stop till you run off the visible map


If ranged monsters are giving you that much of a problem, then I have to ask what your armor level is. What are you primarily focusing on as far as skills go?

The best way I've found to tackle ranged monsters is to use Dashing Strike (with Quicksilver to drop usage to 10 spirit) or Fists of Thunder with Thunderclap. Those are the two best teleporting moves that I have used.

Here's what my specs look like. I just turned level 60, and am working on reloading my monk with different items to boost vitality and armor.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertia*
> 
> Wish I rolled a dh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long started inferno as a barb - level 60 obviously and getting my buns kicked.
> Soloed all the way through till now and want to keep it that way until I have soloed all the difficulties.
> What are most barbs running with early inferno? I have been with a two hander most of the time, thinking of changing it up to a sword and shield.
> Does it make that much of a difference , damage reduction wise?
> My build atm. Will see how well I get on with the rest of act 1.
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVPYki!dbV!cccZba


I haven't rolled a barb to inferno yet (farming stuff on my DH) but I found this guys videos extremely useful - 1 hand + shield with high block chance:






he's doing/done a 1 million gold challenge which he seems to be doing okay in act 3 with, though I can't find what the setup he bought is, course it's got nothing on a DH which can roflstomp the early acts with less than half that...


----------



## nycste

so far this is my farthest ive gotten solo or grouped then i met a road block which literally was a road block he wouldnt move. and 1 shotted me with any of his minions



Update, i made some good money on AH today so.... I upgraded a few things and spent most of what i made! But do not see to notice a huge difference anyways here are my stats before and after.

Before. Lv 60 Inferno Monk Act3

Unbuffed only with passives on
19,437 HP
14,525 DPS
63 armor or 5200
625 resists = 67.57
0 regen
1h + shield setup

After upgrades same setup only stats changed
21,693 HP
14,870 DPS
66 armor or 5843
748 resists = 71.36
1000 regen
1h + shield setup



EDIT - just for fun tried some solo Belial inferno runs, i killed her before in3 man group and i can get to and clear up to stage 3 of the fight and everything up to boss but i just get 1 shotted seems no matter what i do or abilities and combos and stuff. Not fun when getting to boss is cake and just geting 1 shot over and over with nothing to do about it is no fun.

any tips all ears


----------



## pjBSOD

>doing warden/butcher runs for gear
>5 stacks, almost at butcher
>disconnect

I... just...

sigh.


----------



## TFL Replica

I wonder if there's even the slightest chance of Blizzard patching in a separated offline mode (characters, items cannot be brought online).


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> When things like this are considered an "exploit" it makes you really wonder why hacking is so rampant with this game. I was very very reasonable about my feelings with this game after being so incredibly let down from what I was expecting after playing the beta. Between the absolutely horrible launch that prevented people from playing the game for days, to the horrible item system, to the horribly unbalanced characters, to the terrible storyline, and the ass backwards monster/boss difficulty's where bosses were actually easier then magical mobs. I put all of that aside and continued to play and didn't really complain. However everything that has happened since release, and blizzards statements regarding the issues, have all pointed to this game being nothing more then a gigantic money laundering scam centered around the real money auction house. They have nerfed every aspect of this game that has to do with the one thing this game is built upon, and that's farming gear. There is just no reason to play it anymore. When we played D2 we played for countless hours trying to get the best gear available, all for the singular purpose of PVP. There's no PVP in this game, there's no "high end gear", there's no farming, there's no showing off to other people or friends, there's no fun associated with this game. Its a gigantic store with no end game. 1.03 is going to be absolutely horrible, I want to play...A MONK, my monk dies every 3 seconds in inferno, i have over 12k DPS with two 700dps weapons, and over 1100 dex and 700vit, i have 600 resists across the board, thats a 65% reduction in damage, and what does blizzard do? Your not paying enough in repair costs, so were going to raise it...drastically, and at the same time, we are going to nerf the amount of gold you can farm. *There's no point anymore, Im looking at guildwars 2 already.* I knew blizzard/activision were bad news, I didn't realize how BAD, but I knew WoW was going down the drain when I saw the last patch releasing attack of the panda's.


ok now wait a minute.

Let me get this straight. You're saying that you *ONLY JUST* started looking at GW2?

You're late bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wonder if there's even the slightest chance of Blizzard patching in a separated offline mode (characters, items cannot be brought online).


not a chance. never.

if they would, they would have already done. It's too obvious a feature to overlook by blizzard


----------



## Zantrill

Just bought this, Love it already


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> >doing warden/butcher runs for gear
> >5 stacks, almost at butcher
> >disconnect
> I... just...
> sigh.


"I tried to count the amount of times I died because of lag/dc, but I've lost track" -Templar

[/rage]


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> For those of you who are barbs or monks and are the tanky route i assume thats the only way. What items are ideal to waste all your money on or is there really no set group of items to shoot for. By items i mean
> as examples
> 1. two awesome rings or a set
> 2. weapons of coures speed + life on hit would sure be nice at 1k+ and affordable lol
> 3. random piece of armor, (start helm down idk)
> 4. any other stat order priority? is there one slot known as being cheaper or easier to gear then another? I cannot seem to find gear with
> dex, fire, all resists and the missing stat seems to be VITALITY or + life.... as a monk


I believe it should be worded "what items are ideal not only for spending the measly earnings I acquire through normal play, but also hours of farming for millions of gold to buy at the AH"


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> >doing warden/butcher runs for gear
> >5 stacks, almost at butcher
> >disconnect
> I... just...
> sigh.


That's the beauty of blizzard... notice the trend of the emotional rollercoaster...

>>> Diablo 3 will be released at this time!
*this time now here*
>>>Diablo 3 will be released now at this later time
*this later time now here*
>>>Diablo 3 will be released next year...
*fail*

And same goes for the RMAH... Everytime I click the currency button the date seemingly gets farther and farther away haha

How bout this scenario... inferno: *killing *killing *slashing *stabbing *round-house-kick-to-the-facing *mob drops first legendary item ever seen yet to this player ***OMG SWEET!!!*** lag... spells dont work... can't click*... *[crap] *[crap] *[crap] >>>server disconnect<<<< Error 33 *NOOOOO!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> tl;dr.


http://www.pakin.org/complaint/


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I haven't rolled a barb to inferno yet (farming stuff on my DH) but I found this guys videos extremely useful - 1 hand + shield with high block chance:
> 
> 
> 
> he's doing/done a 1 million gold challenge which he seems to be doing okay in act 3 with, though I can't find what the setup he bought is, course it's got nothing on a DH which can roflstomp the early acts with less than half that...


I just got my barb to inferno yesterday and it is certainly a challenge. It is frustrating and difficult, but a seriously fun challenge. Figuring out the difference strategies for fighting mobs that can actually kill you is some serious fun. BTW thanks for that vid, some good info in there


----------



## Sybr

I've found some great Inferno Barbarian youtube channels, be sure to check out:

Kripparrian <- very, very good (hardcore) player. Definitely worth checking out.
PsyStarcraft <- Has boss strategies and some gear info. Plus, I love the guy.
ZraveX <-As mentioned above, does a 1-million gold inferno (act 1) gear challenge.

Also, if you don't mind reading:
Blackrabbit <- has TONS of really advanced information


----------



## Nyam580

Games awesome !


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I'm level 56 almost 57 in the start of Act 3. I still completely destroy anything I come across except for things such as arcane wallers w/ vortex or something of the like. Right now I'm looking at 7k dps, ~18k HP, and something like 350-400 resist. For all you level 60 monks out there, do y'all stack +resist and + resist all as often as possible? it seems like that is the way to go if you can find gear with decent stats on top of that.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if they would, they would have already done. It's too *obvious* a feature to overlook by blizzard


You know, 5 years ago I would have agreed with you on that part, but recently a large part of the gaming industry seems to have just completely ignored what us gamers over the age of 15 would call standard for a game. Things like a SP campaign that doesnt last less than 10 hours minimum.

D3 development was what, 5 years after they scrapped what they had and started again? Id bet my house that 1-2 years of that was on D3, and the rest was on expansions and DLC - just a thought.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I'm level 56 almost 57 in the start of Act 3. I still completely destroy anything I come across except for things such as arcane wallers w/ vortex or something of the like. Right now I'm looking at 7k dps, ~18k HP, and something like 350-400 resist. For all you level 60 monks out there, do y'all stack +resist and + resist all as often as possible? it seems like that is the way to go if you can find gear with decent stats on top of that.


I bought the best resist gear I can find sadly a lot of it lacks health so this is why I am getting one shot cuz apparently resists don't do nearly as much as they ought to. Anyways yes I stack fire and resist all. Among dex vit and just started a regent plan currently up to 1000 but in game its more like 300-600 which is BS!

PS all my stats are a few posts above and i struggle a lot atm. I need health!


----------



## chaosblade02

You don't need resists in hell mode. If you are ranged you shouldn't need resists period. Get as much main stat + crit % + crit damage and + ATT speed as you can. Don't bother with resists unless you happen to get lucky and find a piece that gives optimal stats in everything else you need + resists. Optimal for a glove for example would be crit % + Dex/int + Att speed. Melee is a whole different story though, they have to prioritize resists over the above bonuses, therefore lose DPS. But that is for inferno only. Melee can do fine in hell mode with just high armor + health and some life on hit.


----------



## Catscratch

"So, would an authenticator be required to transfer money you make from the RMAH to your paypal then? It only talks about transfer to/from you battle.net account. If so, this kinda sucks for me. The mobile authenticator does not work on my phone (blackberry 9850) and the Blizzard website does not take PayPal which would be the only way I could pay for it right now."

Lol. I'm pretty sure it's against the law to earn money from selling things in a game. The RMAH will only work one way. From your Pocket to Blizzard's pocket.

*"What do you do for living ? "
"I sell things in Diablo"*


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> You don't need resists in hell mode. If you are ranged you shouldn't need resists period. Get as much main stat + crit % + crit damage and + ATT speed as you can. Don't bother with resists unless you happen to get lucky and find a piece that gives optimal stats in everything else you need + resists. Optimal for a glove for example would be crit % + Dex/int + Att speed. Melee is a whole different story though, they have to prioritize resists over the above bonuses, therefore lose DPS. But that is for inferno only. Melee can do fine in hell mode with just high armor + health and some life on hit.


Although this may work in Hell, it isn't a bad idea to get prepped for Inferno. Instead of boosting DPS and Vitality, I sacrifice Vitality for Resistance. Why?

Well, with One with Everything, all resistances are equal to the highest individual resistance. What does that do? Well, instead of having 50k HP, I have 30k HP, but with very high resistances. Add on healing spells, and I can recover to full health faster. To me, I would rather mitigate damage, than hope to boost my HP enough to outlast an elite mob.

EDIT: A better way of explaining my strategy:

Since I can't heal 50k in one go, I lower my health to something that I can heal up to (with a little extra just in case). In return, I can focus on my resistances, which mitigate damage, making my healing last longer.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I bought the best resist gear I can find sadly a lot of it lacks health so this is why I am getting one shot cuz apparently resists don't do nearly as much as they ought to. Anyways yes I stack fire and resist all. Among dex vit and just started a regent plan currently up to 1000 but in game its more like 300-600 which is BS!
> PS all my stats are a few posts above and i struggle a lot atm. I need health!


No idea why you guys are having problems, maybe you guys need to pick up a few key items from the AH?

I semi steamrolled into Inferno and I only had 3k DPS. I believe I finished Act 1 Inferno with 3k DPS.
Survivability > DPS for us monks.

If you're getting one shotted use more defensive skills and pick Mantras that will make up for lacking equipment.

If you're resistance and vit is decent, you'll need life regen or life on hit to stay alive in mobs.

If using the One passive double stack Res all + cheapest Res you can find for stacking your Res. If not using that passive just go for Res all.

If super poor than use cheapest Res w/ best stats with the One passive.

Res all is nice but it doesn't do much if you don't have big enough HP pool + some sort of life regen or life on hit.

Currently stuck at Act 2 but I know I'm undergeared.

Give Inner Santuary a try if you're having problem with Arcane/Wallers/Vortex. It gives you semi crowd control + it can stop some Affix skills.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Although this may work in Hell, it isn't a bad idea to get prepped for Inferno. Instead of boosting DPS and Vitality, I sacrifice Vitality for Resistance. Why?
> Well, with One with Everything, all resistances are equal to the highest individual resistance. What does that do? Well, instead of having 50k HP, I have 30k HP, but with very high resistances. Add on healing spells, and I can recover to full health faster. To me, I would rather mitigate damage, than hope to boost my HP enough to outlast an elite mob.
> EDIT: A better way of explaining my strategy:
> Since I can't heal 50k in one go, I lower my health to something that I can heal up to (with a little extra just in case). In return, I can focus on my resistances, which mitigate damage, making my healing last longer.


Personally I like a bigger health buffer. If running Life regen or Life on hit (with decent numbers) than a bigger HP pool is ideal since you can't heal more than max health.

I guess we need to farm more for the best of both worlds.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, I'm level 56 almost 57 in the start of Act 3. I still completely destroy anything I come across except for things such as arcane wallers w/ vortex or something of the like. Right now I'm looking at 7k dps, ~18k HP, and something like 350-400 resist. For all you level 60 monks out there, do y'all stack +resist and + resist all as often as possible? it seems like that is the way to go if you can find gear with decent stats on top of that.


I only just started hell, but I'm planning on using the resist passive so I can stack a single resist up crazy.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I bought the best resist gear I can find sadly a lot of it lacks health so this is why I am getting one shot cuz apparently resists don't do nearly as much as they ought to. Anyways yes I stack fire and resist all. Among dex vit and just started a regent plan currently up to 1000 but in game its more like 300-600 which is BS!
> PS all my stats are a few posts above and i struggle a lot atm. I need health!


i went back a few pages and saw your screenshot. looks like your resist is too low (100 something), that's probably why you dont see resists making any effect. you really need to work on it. trade dmg for resist+vit. im not a monk expert but i think it is somewhat similar to barbs? use a shield. i wanted to do dual wield but i am really unable to make it work with my crappy stuff. shield that provides 30% or more dodge works wonders for me.

for your follower, i would remove erosion and replace with disorient since your follower doesnt do much damage.

also, when looking for items, dont forget to browse the magic section too. there are lots of good stuff in AH even within 100-300k range







sadly i really had to be AH dependent to progress act 2.

here's my barb with crappy equips, each part was scavenged from AH worth 250k or less







currently mid act 2. can take on most elite packs except for those flying bugs spitting poison and some. takes forever but can get things done


----------



## Nebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No idea why you guys are having problems, maybe you guys need to pick up a few key items from the AH?
> I semi steamrolled into Inferno and I only had 3k DPS. I believe I finished Act 1 Inferno with 3k DPS.


No you did not. You could have never killed The Butcher with that dps. He enrages after a couple of minutes.


----------



## calavera

3k dps in inferno? Gotta be a typo.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebel*
> 
> No you did not. You could have never killed The Butcher with that dps. He enrages after a couple of minutes.


Get your res up and healing skills and you can just sit through the enrage. I was sitting at probably 600ish res at that point and 3500 armor?

My health was on the low side at 35k when doing this. Currently dropped it to 20k for a DPS boost now that I'm in farm mode.

Just cycle Inner Sanctuary with Healing Rune, Serenity with Ascension and a few pots while spamming MoH when spirit permits and you should be able to just tank through the enrage.

Also the health thingies on this map seem to regen so if you're out of healing skills you can just cycle in the health thingies. Run between them with Serenity on than go back to smacking, Should give more time for CD's if needed.

Originally had to cycle with the heal spell but rotated that out for Blinding light.

And nope finished Act 1 Inferno with 3k DPS. It just took a long time.


----------



## ElevenEleven

_Question_: I run Diablo III on my "secondary" computer (Phenom II x4 @3.6GHz max per core, using K10Stat for core voltage and clock control, GTX580 graphics card - everything very stable). Every once in a while, the game crashes with an error code (unfortunately did not save it, but can look it up in the debug folder later), and when it does, my Chrome browser wigs out and starts giving errors. After computer restart, I find that all of my Chrome extensions are lost, and I have to reinstall them. Do think think this is a D3 issue or could there be something else going on? This only happens when playing D3 and not daily, but it's happened 3 times so far, where it's starting to become irritating.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> _Question_: I run Diablo III on my "secondary" computer (Phenom II x4 @3.6GHz max per core, using K10Stat for core voltage and clock control, GTX580 graphics card - everything very stable). Every once in a while, the game crashes with an error code (unfortunately did not save it, but can look it up in the debug folder later), and when it does, my Chrome browser wigs out and starts giving errors. After computer restart, I find that all of my Chrome extensions are lost, and I have to reinstall them. Do think think this is a D3 issue or could there be something else going on? This only happens when playing D3 and not daily, but it's happened 3 times so far, where it's starting to become irritating.


How much RAM do you have? Are you running any other programs while playing Diablo each time it crashes? Have you tried just running Diablo by itself?


----------



## ElevenEleven

4GB of DDR3 1600 RAM on that machine. Using an SSD with a 500mb paging file. No "low memory" error messages. Usually only Chrome runs in the background. Because the crash is infrequent, it might not happen again for a while, although it might happen the very next time I play.

P.S.: Nothing is overheating. GPU runs very cool as does the CPU.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> 4GB of DDR3 1600 RAM on that machine. Using an SSD with a 500mb paging file. No "low memory" error messages. Usually Chrome runs in the background. Because the crash is infrequent, it might not happen again for a while, although it might happen the very next time I play.


Try increasing the page file to at least 1GB and close Chrome along with any other non-critical apps while running Diablo 3.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Try increasing the page file to at least 1GB and close Chrome while running Diablo 3.


So you're saying I might have limited memory - related issues even if I don't encounter a Windows-generated message that my memory is low? I thought I was set after I stopped seeing this message after making a 500mb paging file =/


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> So you're saying I might have limited memory - related issues even if I don't encounter a Windows-generated message that my memory is low? I thought I was set after I stopped seeing this message after making a 500mb paging file =/










Sorry misread your last post. Apologies.







Still it couldn't hurt along with checking/logging your CPU/GPU temps while in-game.







Any critical items in the Windows Event Viewer? You may find the answer there.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Temperatures have stayed low throughout : sub 55C for the GPU and sub 48C for the CPU with gaming loadU. I will look at the event logger and D3 debug message tomorrow when I'm back from work. Thank you in the meantime.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Temperatures have stayed low throughout : sub 55C for the GPU and sub 48C for the CPU with gaming loadU. I will look at the event logger and D3 debug message tomorrow when I'm back from work. Thank you in the meantime.


No worries dood.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Although this may work in Hell, it isn't a bad idea to get prepped for Inferno. Instead of boosting DPS and Vitality, I sacrifice Vitality for Resistance. Why?
> Well, with One with Everything, all resistances are equal to the highest individual resistance. What does that do? Well, instead of having 50k HP, I have 30k HP, but with very high resistances. Add on healing spells, and I can recover to full health faster. To me, I would rather mitigate damage, than hope to boost my HP enough to outlast an elite mob.
> EDIT: A better way of explaining my strategy:
> Since I can't heal 50k in one go, I lower my health to something that I can heal up to (with a little extra just in case). In return, I can focus on my resistances, which mitigate damage, making my healing last longer.


Exactly how i built originall following some guides heck i did act 1 and act 2 with 13k hp gradually raised it to 16 then 19 and now up to 29 for hopeful attempts at act 3 i still cant solo belial something to do with the damn clicking and movement issues with zooming in i think or i will blame it on.. i am a very skilled player yet the mechanics of this fight screw me idk why







. I beat him/her in a group though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> No idea why you guys are having problems, maybe you guys need to pick up a few key items from the AH?
> I semi steamrolled into Inferno and I only had 3k DPS. I believe I finished Act 1 Inferno with 3k DPS.
> Survivability > DPS for us monks.
> If you're getting one shotted use more defensive skills and pick Mantras that will make up for lacking equipment.
> If you're resistance and vit is decent, you'll need life regen or life on hit to stay alive in mobs.
> If using the One passive double stack Res all + cheapest Res you can find for stacking your Res. If not using that passive just go for Res all.
> If super poor than use cheapest Res w/ best stats with the One passive.
> Res all is nice but it doesn't do much if you don't have big enough HP pool + some sort of life regen or life on hit.
> Currently stuck at Act 2 but I know I'm undergeared.
> Give Inner Santuary a try if you're having problem with Arcane/Wallers/Vortex. It gives you semi crowd control + it can stop some Affix skills.


Well act 2 was no joke and made me cry prob on several occasions, act 3 is really not much better instead its more 1 shot type of mobs and really annoying shammies spawning nonstop mobs so far still stuck at the catapults part i always get screwed on rares and havent bothered attempting to skip method.

Effective healing is a must combined with proper health pool I just added near 10k HP will post my newest stats further down in this post very glad with some of my adjustments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i went back a few pages and saw your screenshot. looks like your resist is too low (100 something), that's probably why you dont see resists making any effect. you really need to work on it. trade dmg for resist+vit. im not a monk expert but i think it is somewhat similar to barbs? use a shield. i wanted to do dual wield but i am really unable to make it work with my crappy stuff. shield that provides 30% or more dodge works wonders for me.
> for your follower, i would remove erosion and replace with disorient since your follower doesnt do much damage.
> also, when looking for items, dont forget to browse the magic section too. there are lots of good stuff in AH even within 100-300k range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly i really had to be AH dependent to progress act 2.
> here's my barb with crappy equips, each part was scavenged from AH worth 250k or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently mid act 2. can take on most elite packs except for those flying bugs spitting poison and some. takes forever but can get things done


Either must of been an old old screenshot or something else but I currently got around

After upgrades same setup only stats changed
21,693 HP
14,870 DPS
66 armor or 5843
748 resists = 71.36
1000 regen
1h + shield setup

I just did some upgrades will update my post after i paste it in...







wearing my first legendary bought off the AH called The Helm of Command +8 Block and awesome stats all around plus best price and highest armor i could find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Get your res up and healing skills and you can just sit through the enrage. I was sitting at probably 600ish res at that point and 3500 armor?
> My health was on the low side at 35k when doing this. Currently dropped it to 20k for a DPS boost now that I'm in farm mode.
> Just cycle Inner Sanctuary with Healing Rune, Serenity with Ascension and a few pots while spamming MoH when spirit permits and you should be able to just tank through the enrage.
> Also the health thingies on this map seem to regen so if you're out of healing skills you can just cycle in the health thingies. Run between them with Serenity on than go back to smacking, Should give more time for CD's if needed.
> Originally had to cycle with the heal spell but rotated that out for Blinding light.
> And nope finished Act 1 Inferno with 3k DPS. It just took a long time.


yea i was luckily able to blow through entire act 1 inferno, it migth not have been easy but it went fast and straight foward. and butcher was on farm within hours of being in act2 and better gear etc.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Subbing into this thread, I know so little about the game maybe this will teach me some.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> "So, would an authenticator be required to transfer money you make from the RMAH to your paypal then? It only talks about transfer to/from you battle.net account. If so, this kinda sucks for me. The mobile authenticator does not work on my phone (blackberry 9850) and the Blizzard website does not take PayPal which would be the only way I could pay for it right now."
> Lol. I'm pretty sure it's against the law to earn money from selling things in a game. The RMAH will only work one way. From your Pocket to Blizzard's pocket.
> *"What do you do for living ? "
> "I sell things in Diablo"*


It's not illegal at all. Look at those stupid "free" online marketing games like the zuniga texas hold'em,world golf tour, or evony (I only listed these ones because I'm guilty of having played them







)... all those games run off of marketing to fuel players into needing to use real money to progess in the game as well as other players... But it's equivalent to professional gambling... as long as you pay whatever taxes are due (including to the Blizzard gods







), then it's not illegal. But, to be required to pay taxes you'd need to be pulling in a fairly large amount of money, which I am assuming isn't going to be too easy to do.

Blizzard is doing the same thing. REQUIRING the use of the AH in order to have good enough gear to compete when PvP launches and even to get through all of inferno without losing your mind (or your family)... When D3 first launched, i'm talking like within the first week, my MF was only around 25% and I was finding decent rares literally from every mob, every chest, every boss. Now even with nephalim valor stacked x5 for a total of like 120+% MF I RARELY find anything good...

Didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but my point is i'm sure that providing a way for anyone and everyone to access the RMAH safely will be on Blizzards priority list.


----------



## pjBSOD

Sometimes I really love the AH, I just scored this new wep for 460k:


----------



## nycste

anyone know if there are ideal monk sets or neck and rings? someone mentioned ourobourus there is only 1 on AH atm and its str based

any specific gear to really aim for i just feel my rings are so bah lol, and only add DPS rather then survival i should prob alter that


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Sometimes I really love the AH, I just scored this new wep for 460k:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice i need to buy a new weap my dmg is 20k health 30k in act 2 inferno.... i die a lot


----------



## nycste

ok here is my most up to date stats, i am able to tank much much better in act 3 trading blows for blows and of course running like a girl in circle either way much better then the last few days.


----------



## Modz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Sometimes I really love the AH, I just scored this new wep for 460k:


Why is it socketed with a ruby? You SHOULD put an emerald in there


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz*
> 
> Why is it socketed with a ruby? You SHOULD put an emerald in there


If his intel is high enough, the ruby could add more damage.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If his intel is high enough, the ruby could add more damage.


Interesting! I did not know emeralds added intelligence when socketed into a weapon. Hmm... would that be better off? My intelligence if I remember is around ~1400 something.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Interesting! I did not know emeralds added intelligence when socketed into a weapon. Hmm... would that be better off? My intelligence if I remember is around ~1400 something.


Well the easiest way to see would be to put the weapon in, look at DPS, then take out the ruby and slap in emerald and see if it's more or less.

Current (intel damage increase) x (ruby damage) would have to be higher then (intel damage increase added by emerald) x (DPS with no ruby or intel stat).

(edit) although if theres deminishing returns on the intel stat, IDK how to calculate that


----------



## unfriend

So, almost 4 weeks in, and it is interesting to see what everyone here is saying about the game.

It is VERY divided, to say the least. Some people love it. Some people HATE it. Some merely enjoy it. I would like to add my opinions on it to the mix.

I can honestly say that at this point, I am torn. I REALLY REALLY want to love it. I want to have the enjoyment level I had with D2. I SOOOOOO do. However I don't. Diablo 3 is a good game. It has faults, as did its predecessors. It has its strong points.

Speaking for my own personal experiences with the game, I am currently level 60 on my main and an alt, with several others under 20 that I have started. I have my barb in Act 3 Inferno, and my DH in early Act 2. (Leveling is not too difficult once you get a good group of people who are fairly well geared together). Doing a run through Act 2 today on my barb with my bro on his Wizard and another on his DH to farm was actually the most fun I have had playing the game thus far. The game IMO is much more satisfying and entertaining (also extremely harder and more frustrating








) when playing co-operatively. Single player is fun as well, but there is something about being able to hear the helplessness of your friends when you run by a poison exploding pod to trigger it, then having your friend run right into it as it pops, killing him instantly that you just can't get in single player games.







.

Inferno was touted as a test for the upper percentage of players. It IS hard, and at times, it seems downright impossible, especially if you happen to get a really crappy roll with a elite/champion pack, which lately seem to target the exact class you are (i.e. - Knockback/ Molten/ Fire chain for melee, or Mortar/ Reflects Damage/ Teleport/ Fast for Ranged) but that can't be the case, because if it was, that would be a conspiracy.......right ?

For a game which revolves around farming, Blizzard seems to be systematically removing or nerfing all farming areas once they become too well known. While I agree that it is probably not what Blizzard intended to have players run through areas smashing pots, or reloading games to find a treasure goblin, if THAT is how someone wants to spend their time with the game, let them. That is an incredibly boring way to get satisfaction out of a game IMO, but to each his own. I think that instead, maybe they should concentrate on stopping gold farming botters, and fixing broken game mechanics, but that is just me. Fix glitches and exploits (like being able to turn in a quest multiple times for stacking exp/gold rewards), but leave legitimate, if not boring farming methods in.

Almost one month in and I am bored and frustrated. I CAN finish Inferno with moderate to heavy farming (or much easier AH lurking), but I honestly don't really care if I do. I don't feel any sense of loss when I can't get on to play and I already have numerous friends who have come and gone, including a few who just never even bought it. These were ALL die hard Diablo 2 fans with 1000s of hours under their belts. I am one of those people who have always hated Achievements/ Trophies, and lately I have been trying to get as many as I can. That is how I know that I am bored with it. When I am trying to find ways to stay interested in the game by mixing it up and dying my character one of every color, or trying to find books or a random quest by reloading the game multiple times to get an achievement, I think it is time to move on.

I really wish I didn't have these feelings, but I think that Blizzard really dropped the ball with this one. Diablo 3 could have been so much more than it is, and it still can be, but I think that changes need to be made. Some are simple, but some need to be drastic.

Fixing legendaries is a step in the right direction, but something also needs to be done about the RNG on magical/rares. The range is simply too large with too many variables/ stat possibilities.
Reducing or changing the way IAS works simply because people are all searching for it is utterly ridiculous. If you didn't intend it to be used this way, you should have tested it more thoroughly before implementation.
Increasing the cost to repair Items is counter-productive. Leave it alone. Farming should not be about losing money..... That is just stupid.
The "New and improved Battle.Net 2.0" is a joke. They should have improved stability and left the core experience the way it was. Joining your own channel, your parties channel, a trade channel, or just sitting in a general channel looking at the characters under you while toggling the gem is something I miss.
Quests and waypoints are another area that should have gone untouched. Waypoints operated just fine the way they were in D2. Allowing us to move unhindered through Acts. We should not have to leave a game and start a new Quest simply to go to another Act. Quests should not restrict us to a set area, nor should they be a prerequisite to starting a game. We should be allowed to move fluidly and effortlessly through the game from one are to another, without the hassle of going to town, leaving the game, switching quests, and starting a new game. That is ridiculous.
I mentioned this in another post and was called a liar because "no one ever spent any REAL time leveling to get to 99". However, since I DID, and I took pride in that fact, I feel that they should give us an elective mode for stat allocation, in which we can use automatic or manual stat allocation as WE see fit. Make the character with the stats that WE WANT, not Blizzard.
Those are a few of my thoughts and complaints about the game

I also know that balance and changes to a newly released game are to be expected. I truly do, and I welcome those changes...when done correctly. What we have received however is not balancing and changing to make the game better. This is balancing and changing to make people play the game how Blizzards sees fit. If I want to farm bosses, LET ME. Don't reduce the drop quality from bosses and make me farm nearly impossible packs. Allow me to farm where. when I want to. A game like Diablo SHOULD revolve around bosses.

This is a storyline centered around the SEVEN LORDS OF HELL, not champion or elite packs for God's sake (pun intended







).

What I expected and hoped for was somewhere in the middle of what Diablo 2 was and what Diablo 3 should have been, NOT somewhere between Diablo 2 and WoW, which is what we received.

We all have our own respective views of what D3 is/ should have been, and this is mine.

Flame away if you will. I can take it


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz*
> 
> Why is it socketed with a ruby? You SHOULD put an emerald in there


Just an FYI, Emeralds add Critical Damge % in weapons, not intelligence.

Topazes add Intelligence, but only in Chest/ Legs/ Rings/ Ammys IIRC.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Just an FYI, Emeralds add Critical Damge % in weapons, not intelligence.
> Topazes add Intelligence, but only in Chest/ Legs/ Rings/ Ammys IIRC.


this is correct. switching emerald for ruby would mean less damage per strike, but GREATLY increased damage on a crit. at higher levels, this should increase blizz dps calculations a lot more than the ruby would.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> [*] Fixing legendaries is a step in the right direction, but something also needs to be done about the RNG on magical/rares. The range is simply too large with too many variables/ stat possibilities.
> [*] Reducing or changing the way IAS works simply because people are all searching for it is utterly ridiculous. If you didn't intend it to be used this way, you should have tested it more thoroughly before implementation.


Legendaries and all rares are being "fixed" to have better stats but, legendaries are having unique stats added to them, so they're actually...Legendary...This is a bit beyond a "step"...It's a complete reinvention of the current stat base...And I absolutely disagree that anything needs to be done about the RNG...The RNG is the RNG...That's why getting a rare is actually...You know...Rare! Especially a good one!

IAS is being tweaked because over 3/4 of the game is abusing it. Period.

I know of 2/3 DH's that have stacked IAS, regardless of any other stat and now hover at over 100k dps, some at 150k dps.

They did test it thoroughly but, it was implemented incorrectly.

DH's specifically that stacked this skill WITH SS, noted it was broken within the first week of release and the dev's acknowledged it wasn't working properly...Since then, the players have continued to stack it, KNOWING that this situation would be addressed, eventually.

At this point, if you stack IAS, it's your own fault for stacking it considering they've said it was broken for the past few weeks...And now they're finally fixing it...I absolutely agree that it's broken and needs to be fixed.


----------



## axellerate

The game was a ploy to make money. As tinfoil hat as that sounds, it's the truth of the matter. I would be ok with that fact since blizzard is a company (yes, they are)... But when gameplay is hindered to facilitate the monopolization of items, im going to just stand aside and watch this train wreck occur. And what a train wreck it was.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axellerate*
> 
> The game was a ploy to make money. As tinfoil hat as that sounds, it's the truth of the matter. I would be ok with that fact since blizzard is a company (yes, they are)... But when gameplay is hindered to facilitate the monopolization of items, im going to just stand aside and watch this train wreck occur. And what a train wreck it was.


How is gameplay hindered?

They have literally the most expensive server farm atm on the market, in terms of a game...

They've upgraded that network 4x for substantial amounts of money.

They're closing Blizzard North so now they have to allocate that farm (Oh joy) to Cali.

I just don't understand the logic behind you "greeders"...

Every game in the world exists...To make money...Final Fantasy 7 exists, only, to make money...And every item within that game, is a monopoly, go figure.

I really just don't understand the concept of Blizzard being unlike any other company that makes games...You create a game and you have to generate profit to stay in business...Their profits aren't even close to what they were projected to be so, they're now closing an office...If that greedy? No doubt about it but, I fail to see how you intend for anything else when you create a game.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It's not illegal at all. Look at those stupid "free" online marketing games like the zuniga texas hold'em,world golf tour, or evony (I only listed these ones because I'm guilty of having played them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... all those games run off of marketing to fuel players into needing to use real money to progess in the game as well as other players... But it's equivalent to professional gambling... as long as you pay whatever taxes are due (including to the Blizzard gods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), then it's not illegal. But, to be required to pay taxes you'd need to be pulling in a fairly large amount of money, which I am assuming isn't going to be too easy to do.
> Blizzard is doing the same thing. REQUIRING the use of the AH in order to have good enough gear to compete when PvP launches and even to get through all of inferno without losing your mind (or your family)... When D3 first launched, i'm talking like within the first week, my MF was only around 25% and I was finding decent rares literally from every mob, every chest, every boss. Now even with nephalim valor stacked x5 for a total of like 120+% MF I RARELY find anything good...
> Didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but my point is i'm sure that providing a way for anyone and everyone to access the RMAH safely will be on Blizzards priority list.


Well, okay but will the balance work both ways ? So you put 20 bucks in, and you sold an item for 100 bucks somehow, then you can transfer that money to your bank account ?

Like I said, is it gonna be

"What do you do for a living ?"
"I sell things in a game called Diablo"


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Well, okay but will the balance work both ways ? So you put 20 bucks in, and you sold an item for 100 bucks somehow, then you can transfer that money to your bank account ?
> Like I said, is it gonna be
> "What do you do for a living ?"
> "I sell things in a game called Diablo"


as far as i recall, it's only a 1 way operation

you can add money to your B.net account

but you have no way to move the money back into your paypal account

because LOL







i've been trying to do that, and there's now way to do it

i added some money just to see how the system worked, and unless there are some hidden options that are unlocked at "higher levels" there's no way for you to move your money out of the game


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axellerate*
> 
> The game was a ploy to make money. As tinfoil hat as that sounds, it's the truth of the matter. I would be ok with that fact since blizzard is a company (yes, they are)... But when gameplay is hindered to facilitate the monopolization of items, im going to just stand aside and watch this train wreck occur. And what a train wreck it was.


They... make... games... to... make... MONEY!?!?...









Y'all can "review" diablo once the rest of the planned features are released. incomplete game is incomplete, go figure. I for one love my level 57 monk and look forward to getting rick rolled by inferno ponies.


----------



## Sylon

If people are really going to farm and sell the stuff for real money....well isn't that just sad. Speaking as a casual gamer who has never touched D1, D2. I really enjoy D3. It is a blast to just go in and destroy some stuff.

It's a game, enjoy it. Who says you HAVE to beat it on all difficulty settings. If you're not having fun, why play it?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, almost 4 weeks in, and it is interesting to see what everyone here is saying about the game.
> It is VERY divided, to say the least. Some people love it. Some people HATE it. Some merely enjoy it. I would like to add my opinions on it to the mix.
> I can honestly say that at this point, I am torn. I REALLY REALLY want to love it. I want to have the enjoyment level I had with D2. I SOOOOOO do. However I don't. Diablo 3 is a good game. It has faults, as did its predecessors. It has its strong points.
> Speaking for my own personal experiences with the game, I am currently level 60 on my main and an alt, with several others under 20 that I have started. I have my barb in Act 3 Inferno, and my DH in early Act 2. (Leveling is not too difficult once you get a good group of people who are fairly well geared together). Doing a run through Act 2 today on my barb with my bro on his Wizard and another on his DH to farm was actually the most fun I have had playing the game thus far. The game IMO is much more satisfying and entertaining (also extremely harder and more frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) when playing co-operatively. Single player is fun as well, but there is something about being able to hear the helplessness of your friends when you run by a poison exploding pod to trigger it, then having your friend run right into it as it pops, killing him instantly that you just can't get in single player games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Inferno was touted as a test for the upper percentage of players. It IS hard, and at times, it seems downright impossible, especially if you happen to get a really crappy roll with a elite/champion pack, which lately seem to target the exact class you are (i.e. - Knockback/ Molten/ Fire chain for melee, or Mortar/ Reflects Damage/ Teleport/ Fast for Ranged) but that can't be the case, because if it was, that would be a conspiracy.......right ?
> For a game which revolves around farming, Blizzard seems to be systematically removing or nerfing all farming areas once they become too well known. While I agree that it is probably not what Blizzard intended to have players run through areas smashing pots, or reloading games to find a treasure goblin, if THAT is how someone wants to spend their time with the game, let them. That is an incredibly boring way to get satisfaction out of a game IMO, but to each his own. I think that instead, maybe they should concentrate on stopping gold farming botters, and fixing broken game mechanics, but that is just me. Fix glitches and exploits (like being able to turn in a quest multiple times for stacking exp/gold rewards), but leave legitimate, if not boring farming methods in.
> This is a storyline centered around the SEVEN LORDS OF HELL, not champion or elite packs for God's sake (pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> What I expected and hoped for was somewhere in the middle of what Diablo 2 was and what Diablo 3 should have been, NOT somewhere between Diablo 2 and WoW, which is what we received.
> We all have our own respective views of what D3 is/ should have been, and this is mine.
> Flame away if you will. I can take it


i agree about being "not as fun" as d2. i like d3 for what it is but d2 have set the bar really high and d3 had more than a decade to be completed. yet the end product is mere "meh". there is a great divide between d3 players but i think both sides agree that this could have been better. my main gripe is the lack of an interesting storyline and interesting bosses. sure, the way diablo popped out at the end surprised me a bit but the whole story was mediocre. you have two lord of hells, one a master liar and the other a master tactician, yet they are horrendously stupid that they can be placed in "america's most dumbest criminals".

about elites and champions, i wish they'd make some sort of story why we even need to hunt them aside from getting rares. they are also boring to hunt because these monsters are not unique. blizz only added affixes and said "there, now that's an elite". they should have made a whole set of unique, random sub-bosses and give them unique abilities. and make boss fights a REAL boss fight!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> as far as i recall, it's only a 1 way operation
> you can add money to your B.net account
> but you have no way to move the money back into your paypal account
> because LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been trying to do that, and there's now way to do it
> i added some money just to see how the system worked, and unless there are some hidden options that are unlocked at "higher levels" there's no way for you to move your money out of the game


It is clearly stated that once you move the money into your Bnet account you will never be able to move it or cash out. At the time you make a sale you have the option to either cash out or move it to your Bnet account.

Moving on......

Not sure why people are upset they nerfed Royal Crypt farming. Have you seen the AH lately? Have you seen how much it costs for a single good inferno upgrade? I have 3.5million gold on me and unless I sit on the AH all day and wait for that one piece of gear being low-balled there isn't anything affordable on it.

RNG, what are you looking for? Are you asking for RNG to only roll the 3 stats you need just different values of them?

Nerfs, what nerfs? The only thing Blizz has done has fixed exploits or things not in the spirit of the game. They aren't suppressing choice just removing things that were never intended. No game company can ever test enough internally to prevent some things before a game launches. A couple hundred internal employees or 10,000 beta testers is nothing compared to 6million users actively trying to game the system daily.

Just tired of all the crying on the D3 forums. I love reading informative posts or those asking for help to improve there technique or gear but those posts quickly fall many pages back from all the babies crying. Stop playing the game and move on. Sorry your child hood home does not look like what you remembered when you were 7.


----------



## Andr3az

Lol apparently you can duplicate your money in game now by changing your system clock.
Quote:


> In the last three weeks Blizzard was and he is one of the most hated and criticized game company.Yesterday I receive a message from one of my friend that plays Diablo three all time that he can roll back his auction.this is not all. You can rollback system date 2 days before and you can easy cancel your auction when you want.Now I will show you something that this company failed again and again.Read this and try it because is working.
> 
> So let.s say that we have two players.Amateur One put item on AH, Amateur Two buy that item, Amateur One just take money from the item, Amateur Two, go back with system clock before transaction. You get your money back and you can do this thing many times. I have news from people who made that like two billion of gold by this method in three or four hours. Good job blizzard you failed again and again.Some gamers are playing fair other are making money on your mistakes.Good job Blizzard.


http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551471157


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> Lol apparently you can duplicate your money in game now by changing your system clock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last three weeks Blizzard was and he is one of the most hated and criticized game company.Yesterday I receive a message from one of my friend that plays Diablo three all time that he can roll back his auction.this is not all. You can rollback system date 2 days before and you can easy cancel your auction when you want.Now I will show you something that this company failed again and again.Read this and try it because is working.
> So let.s say that we have two players.Amateur One put item on AH, Amateur Two buy that item, Amateur One just take money from the item, Amateur Two, go back with system clock before transaction. You get your money back and you can do this thing many times. I have news from people who made that like two billion of gold by this method in three or four hours. Good job blizzard you failed again and again.Some gamers are playing fair other are making money on your mistakes.Good job Blizzard.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551471157
Click to expand...

i seriously doubt that works

it's probably just another made up plank video to fool people into subscribing and falling into their SCAM traps, so people will let them use their account for a "transaction" and such


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> Lol apparently you can duplicate your money in game now by changing your system clock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In the last three weeks Blizzard was and he is one of the most hated and criticized game company.Yesterday I receive a message from one of my friend that plays Diablo three all time that he can roll back his auction.this is not all. You can rollback system date 2 days before and you can easy cancel your auction when you want.Now I will show you something that this company failed again and again.Read this and try it because is working.
> So let.s say that we have two players.Amateur One put item on AH, Amateur Two buy that item, Amateur One just take money from the item, Amateur Two, go back with system clock before transaction. You get your money back and you can do this thing many times. I have news from people who made that like two billion of gold by this method in three or four hours. Good job blizzard you failed again and again.Some gamers are playing fair other are making money on your mistakes.Good job Blizzard.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4551471157
Click to expand...

I posted a reply to this, but two hours later I changed my sytem clock and removed it.


----------



## jbobb

There will just be more and more scammers as time goes on and especially when the RMAH starts up (if it does). Just today, I had 2 friend requests from someone that said they would do leveling for someting like $89. Not sure why anyone would bite on something like that. Why the heck would you buy the game and pay someone else to play it for you?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well the easiest way to see would be to put the weapon in, look at DPS, then take out the ruby and slap in emerald and see if it's more or less.
> Current (intel damage increase) x (ruby damage) would have to be higher then (intel damage increase added by emerald) x (DPS with no ruby or intel stat).
> (edit) although if theres deminishing returns on the intel stat, IDK how to calculate that


I can't help but laugh


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I posted a reply to this, but two hours later I changed my sytem clock and removed it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I posted a reply to this, but two hours later I changed my sytem clock and removed it.


I almost messed myself laughing so hard


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Well, okay but will the balance work both ways ? So you put 20 bucks in, and you sold an item for 100 bucks somehow, then you can transfer that money to your bank account ?
> Like I said, is it gonna be
> "What do you do for a living ?"
> "I sell things in a game called Diablo"


Well, as I said... Blizzard is only interested in money being made... If there is no way to withdraw money, then no one will bother using the RMAH, which would be going against Blizzard's interest. Being as they are already going to take a percentage off your cut of the selling price, I don't see why they wouldn't allow money to be freely moved if you earned it.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> There will just be more and more scammers as time goes on and especially when the RMAH starts up (if it does). Just today, I had 2 friend requests from someone that said they would do leveling for someting like $89. Not sure why anyone would bite on something like that. Why the heck would you buy the game and pay someone else to play it for you?


This is due to the fact that the hotfix is preventing gold sellers/ power levelers from spamming general chat. Now they are spamming friend requests to advertise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Well, as I said... Blizzard is only interested in money being made... If there is no way to withdraw money, then no one will bother using the RMAH, which would be going against Blizzard's interest. Being as they are already going to take a percentage off your cut of the selling price, I don't see why they wouldn't allow money to be freely moved if you earned it.


The removal of money will be added with the RMAH. Prior to D3's RMAH, there is no reason for them to let your withdraw money.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> It is clearly stated that once you move the money into your Bnet account you will never be able to move it or cash out. At the time you make a sale you have the option to either cash out or move it to your Bnet account.
> Moving on......
> Not sure why people are upset they nerfed Royal Crypt farming. Have you seen the AH lately? Have you seen how much it costs for a single good inferno upgrade? I have 3.5million gold on me and unless I sit on the AH all day and wait for that one piece of gear being low-balled there isn't anything affordable on it.
> RNG, what are you looking for? Are you asking for RNG to only roll the 3 stats you need just different values of them?
> Nerfs, what nerfs? The only thing Blizz has done has fixed exploits or things not in the spirit of the game. They aren't suppressing choice just removing things that were never intended. No game company can ever test enough internally to prevent some things before a game launches. A couple hundred internal employees or 10,000 beta testers is nothing compared to 6million users actively trying to game the system daily.
> Just tired of all the crying on the D3 forums. I love reading informative posts or those asking for help to improve there technique or gear but those posts quickly fall many pages back from all the babies crying. Stop playing the game and move on. Sorry your child hood home does not look like what you remembered when you were 7.


Eloquently stated, BUT to be fair. In our childhood we were prospering, and now it seems we have dropped into poverty in comparison.







HOWEVER, as a standalone game its great so long as you just completely get diablo/D2/LoD out of your head...


----------



## Sainesk

anyone playing a monk want these for free? I have no use for them and the one on the right looks possibly useable late hell/early inferno...



edit: giving to AllGamer but i'll let you guys know if I have more stuff I don't need...


----------



## Zulli85

So apparently they nerfed the ashes in the Royal Crypts and made them drop less gold. Anyone aware of other areas to gold farm? I've got a full set of gear that gives +gold find so this is kind of a bummer. Not my main set of gear, of course.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> anyone playing a monk want these for free? I have no use for them and the one on the right looks possibly useable late hell/early inferno...


LOL









I'll take them if there are no takers

both a very decently stated

unfortunately my Monk is still only lvl 20









right now i'm mostly concentrating on DH and Wiz

I'll play Monk and Barb more after i finish up Hell/Inferno with DH and Wiz, as i use them mostly for farming to get gears for the Barb and Monk


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So apparently they nerfed the ashes in the Royal Crypts and made them drop less gold. Anyone aware of other areas to gold farm? I've got a full set of gear that gives +gold find so this is kind of a bummer. Not my main set of gear, of course.


indeed, it's sad, they are constantly nerfing stuff all over the game behind the scenes, without even putting up a read me or something to let people know of the recent game changes.

yet, prices for items in AH are still sky rocketing


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take them if there are no takers


add me or shoot me a pm with your battletag...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> indeed, it's sad, they are constantly nerfing stuff all over the game behind the scenes, without even putting up a read me or something to let people know of the recent game changes.
> yet, prices for items in AH are still sky rocketing


Quote:


> General
> In cooperative games, monster damage will no longer increase when additional players join the game. Please note that monster health will still scale based on the number of players in a party
> Bug Fixes
> 
> Tyrael no longer has collision when he is your active follower
> *Pots of ashes in Act I and vases in Act IV will now drop less gold when destroyed*
> Fixed a bug where players could turn in the same quest repeatedly and always receive rewards as though they were completing the quest for the first time


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/8-june-diablo-3-hotfixes


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> yet, prices for items in AH are still sky rocketing


Inflation unfortunately. There's too much gold going around and not enough things to take it out of the economy. The gold dupe glitch someone posted earlier makes it hopeless.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Inflation unfortunately. There's too much gold going around and not enough things to take it out of the economy. The gold dupe glitch someone posted earlier makes it hopeless.


The gold dupe glitch someone posted earlier, wasn't real.

Believe it or not, there are people sitting on a TON of gold and items. Simply waiting for RMAH to come out so they can make real money. Unfortunately, until the RMAH comes out, it will be hard to find the items you want/need because people are getting 1k dps 1 handers and keeping them for real money.

When it does finally arrive, the economy should stabilize a bit. For now you just need to get in on the high prices and find a couple good rares to sell!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The gold dupe glitch someone posted earlier, wasn't real.
> Believe it or not, there are people sitting on a TON of gold and items. Simply waiting for RMAH to come out so they can make real money. Unfortunately, until the RMAH comes out, it will be hard to find the items you want/need because people are getting 1k dps 1 handers and keeping them for real money.
> When it does finally arrive, the economy should stabilize a bit. For now you just need to get in on the high prices and find a couple good rares to sell!


it'll never stabilize....
real money is going to make it worse
they need to cut the AH to specific servers instead of the entire community.
there's no way to compete with the big dogs...once they get ahead, they stay ahead


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> The gold dupe glitch someone posted earlier, wasn't real.
> Believe it or not, there are people sitting on a TON of gold and items. Simply waiting for RMAH to come out so they can make real money. Unfortunately, until the RMAH comes out, it will be hard to find the items you want/need because people are getting 1k dps 1 handers and keeping them for real money.
> When it does finally arrive, the economy should stabilize a bit. For now you just need to get in on the high prices and find a couple good rares to sell!


I guess I should have looked into it







. Good to know it's not real.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I guess I should have looked into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good to know it's not real.


A lot of the hype, especially in regards to authenticated accounts being hacked, wasn't real.

The auction house is a separate entity, on a separate server farm which, is why the time "trick" actually works.

Which, is entirely a moot point because next patch, you can cancel anyway.

There has been no "real" duping or "hacking", yet, to date.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So apparently they nerfed the ashes in the Royal Crypts and made them drop less gold. Anyone aware of other areas to gold farm? I've got a full set of gear that gives +gold find so this is kind of a bummer. Not my main set of gear, of course.


Gold farm? pssh, I just do inferno warden and butcher runs. Speedrun through agony 2 and the outside usually gets me up to 3 NV cursed hold gets me to 5 where I kill/open everything after 5 and same for agony 3. Usually gets me 2 full packs of magic items or higher which I sell - takes like 30 mins, but I could probably cut it down to 20 if I tried/got lucky with elite affixes (silly reflect damage, have to wait for heal up to not die...). Is it as rewarding as crypts, not all the time but it sure puts a smile on my face when it is... sorry if this doesn't help much









(I use Ferrets and my Boots have GF and I find a bunch of 1000+ gold stacks with the NV)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> So apparently they nerfed the ashes in the Royal Crypts and made them drop less gold. Anyone aware of other areas to gold farm? I've got a full set of gear that gives +gold find so this is kind of a bummer. Not my main set of gear, of course.


I never got to take advantage of the crypt runs either









I too am looking for a place to farm gold. I just bought Helm of Command and String of Ears last night. Now I need a crapton of gold for a Stormshield and hopefully Justice Lantern. Then once I finally have those items, I _might_ be able to survive in Act 2...


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Gold farm? pssh, I just do inferno warden and butcher runs. Speedrun through agony 2 and the outside usually gets me up to 3 NV cursed hold gets me to 5 where I kill/open everything after 5 and same for agony 3. Usually gets me 2 full packs of magic items or higher which I sell - takes like 30 mins, but I could probably cut it down to 20 if I tried/got lucky with elite affixes (silly reflect damage, have to wait for heal up to not die...). Is it as rewarding as crypts, not all the time but it sure puts a smile on my face when it is... sorry if this doesn't help much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I use Ferrets and my Boots have GF and I find a bunch of 1000+ gold stacks with the NV)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I do the same run with my barbarian. Compared to pot smashing, this is challenging every time because of the unknown champion affixes. Which is exactly what makes this much more fun to play: my gear enables me to beat them, but only if I play carefully. Stutterstep micro ftw









And do I spot an unidentified Ivory Tower in your inventory?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> it'll never stabilize....
> real money is going to make it worse
> they need to cut the AH to specific servers instead of the entire community.
> there's no way to compete with the big dogs...once they get ahead, they stay ahead


Due to the fact that good items will never leave the game, the prices will go down. As players find more items, and more items come into circulation, there will be too many choices on AH to keep prices inflated. Top tier items will always come at a premium, but if second tier items become super popular, top tier items will come down in price.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Due to the fact that good items will never leave the game, the prices will go down. As players find more items, and more items come into circulation, there will be too many choices on AH to keep prices inflated. Top tier items will always come at a premium, but if second tier items become super popular, top tier items will come down in price.


some of that is already happening, with rares and with the current crap legendaries

the same or similar item can go from 10k gold to 1mil gold, depending who you buy from, and the random stats the item rolled with

quite honestly some of those legendaries have really horrible stats, they should simply "recycle" them instead of listing them in the AH


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I never got to take advantage of the crypt runs either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too am looking for a place to farm gold. I just bought Helm of Command and String of Ears last night. Now I need a crapton of gold for a Stormshield and hopefully Justice Lantern. Then once I finally have those items, I _might_ be able to survive in Act 2...


Someone watched a YouTube barb gear video lol! I got a monk helm of command its pretty solid. I wasn't impressed with the rest in terms of finding gear with strength its beyond ez seems dex is a side stat while str is on freaking everything at high levels o well I am much more solid with last few minor upgrades but still does nothing vs ranged dbags that hunters just pewpew and backup our kicks only reach so far (monk),

Pretty sure ah gold time trick doesn't work has anyone seen legit video but this would explain easy way to get butt loads of money and almost only way some can afford what they claim spending as if 2million armor each is cheap in these budget gear videos I've seen


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> some of that is already happening, with rares and with the current crap legendaries
> the same or similar item can go from 10k gold to 1mil gold, depending who you buy from, and the random stats the item rolled with
> quite honestly some of those legendaries have really horrible stats, they should simply "recycle" them instead of listing them in the AH


I get some decent ones at lower levels by searching for the name and buying like the second cheapest one being sold lol. Blows my mind that some people are trying to sell level 16 legendarys for 500k+, especially when someone else is selling a slightly worse one for 10k.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> add me or shoot me a pm with your battletag...


AllGamer#1869

US East

don't much time to play, only a few random hours at night, or whenever the kids actually goes to bed when they are supposed to


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Someone watched a YouTube barb gear video lol! I got a monk helm of command its pretty solid. I wasn't impressed with the rest in terms of finding gear with strength its beyond ez seems dex is a side stat while str is on freaking everything at high levels o well I am much more solid with last few minor upgrades but still does nothing vs ranged dbags that hunters just pewpew and backup our kicks only reach so far (monk)


i'll suggest powering up your Thief Follower, the guys is very decent for those annoying targets specially in Act 2 when you are melee Monk / Barb

load him up with DPS or DEX gears, and the highest DPS bow you can find, choose Blind and other spells, they work great

even if the follower dies, it revives in a minute, so don't worry much about its survival, just keep an eye on his bar, so you know when to bail out of the fight and wait for the Thief toe revive


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Someone watched a YouTube barb gear video lol! I got a monk helm of command its pretty solid. I wasn't impressed with the rest in terms of finding gear with strength its beyond ez seems dex is a side stat while str is on freaking everything at high levels o well I am much more solid with last few minor upgrades but still does nothing vs ranged dbags that hunters just pewpew and backup our kicks only reach so far (monk)


Ya but if we dont have someone at the front to stop/control the monsters we will get one-shotted all day long, running doesn't help after a certain point.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> A lot of the hype, especially in regards to authenticated accounts being hacked, wasn't real.
> The auction house is a separate entity, on a separate server farm which, is why the time "trick" actually works.
> Which, is entirely a moot point because next patch, you can cancel anyway.
> There has been no "real" duping or "hacking", yet, to date.


I am not sure what to make of this though:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uvyu6/diablo_iii_asian_server_item_duping/

at the very least you could continuosly dupe / sell the item, or salvage it (assuming the video is legit and that the item id would cause the dupes to disapear after leaving game).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I am not sure what to make of this though:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/asian-diablo-3-realm-massive-rollback-to-remove-dupes


----------



## eternallydead

Interesting, the point being that someone has managed to create a dupe in the D3 servers. Just pointing out nothing is infallible. I hope Blizzard manages to catch / patch all of these exploits / hacks as they come up.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'll suggest powering up your Thief Follower, the guys is very decent for those annoying targets specially in Act 2 when you are melee Monk / Barb
> load him up with DPS or DEX gears, and the highest DPS bow you can find, choose Blind and other spells, they work great
> even if the follower dies, it revives in a minute, so don't worry much about its survival, just keep an eye on his bar, so you know when to bail out of the fight and wait for the Thief toe revive


Its exactly what I started doing he's got my best random. Rare bow 800+dps and decent blues so far


----------



## Bobotheklown

Has anyone had success in creating a macro to equip magic find gear? I tried using my Razer software but it didn't record mouse movement :-/


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Its exactly what I started doing he's got my best random. Rare bow 800+dps and decent blues so far


I'm always stacking my followers with magic find or EXP per kill... I thought that was what they were there for!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> I do the same run with my barbarian. Compared to pot smashing, this is challenging every time because of the unknown champion affixes. Which is exactly what makes this much more fun to play: my gear enables me to beat them, but only if I play carefully. Stutterstep micro ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And do I spot an unidentified Ivory Tower in your inventory?


indeed, one of the elite packs dropped it







unfortunately I didn't roll a block % enchantment on it which could have made it pretty valuable...


----------



## Rabbs

I can't log in what the hell is going on? I get 315300 error and this never happened before.


----------



## Nethermir

so, do you guys think rmah will be available tomorrow?


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I can't log in what the hell is going on? I get 315300 error and this never happened before.


Never mind i had to resync my authenticator


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> so, do you guys think rmah will be available tomorrow?


I don't think so. I would bet that 1.3 will come before RMAH.


----------



## -SE7EN-

just a quick question. i'm getting 83-86c on a 560ti. its about 80°F in the house, probably a bit warmer earlier in the day. case and parts, including gpu, are clean, i have a house fan perpendicular to the front of the case, trying to add a bit of cooling to it, but its still staying at about the same temps. am i ok at these temps or do i need to start messing with the fan speeds some?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> just a quick question. i'm getting 83-86c on a 560ti. its about 80°F in the house, probably a bit warmer earlier in the day. case and parts, including gpu, are clean, i have a house fan perpendicular to the front of the case, trying to add a bit of cooling to it, but its still staying at about the same temps. am i ok at these temps or do i need to start messing with the fan speeds some?


I would mess with the fan speeds some. No need to make your card suffer when you could turn the fan up an inaudible amount and make it run cooler.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would mess with the fan speeds some. No need to make your card suffer when you could turn the fan up an inaudible amount and make it run cooler.


thanks for quick response. i'm not worried about the noise, i already got a house fan close by, just was concerned that running fans at higher speed all the time (since it's going to be hot inside a lot) might be bad for them. gonna bump the speed up though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> so, do you guys think rmah will be available tomorrow?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I don't think so. I would bet that 1.3 will come before RMAH.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5768827278
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5626190959

Very good chance of it arriving tomorrow.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> so, do you guys think rmah will be available tomorrow?


The date is still listed as 6-12-12 for RMAH and there are posts on Blizzards forums about the servers being down tomorrow and also 6 hours ago there were RMAH rules and reminders posted by their community manager.http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5768827278
Looks like its going ahead as scheduled to me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> thanks for quick response. i'm not worried about the noise, i already got a house fan close by, just was concerned that running fans at higher speed all the time (since it's going to be hot inside a lot) might be bad for them. gonna bump the speed up though.


Nope. Fans will probably last better at full speed then throttled. They are made to run at full speed for many years. Besides, if you barely bump the speed you probably will not hear it.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> just a quick question. i'm getting 83-86c on a 560ti. its about 80°F in the house, probably a bit warmer earlier in the day. case and parts, including gpu, are clean, i have a house fan perpendicular to the front of the case, trying to add a bit of cooling to it, but its still staying at about the same temps. am i ok at these temps or do i need to start messing with the fan speeds some?


80C? Dayum.. thats why I never buy second hand GPUs... Diablo3 is about as demanding as Solitaire.. you got other problems...


----------



## MLJS54

Uninstalled just now.

Terrible sync issues + absolutely horrendous elite pack affix RNG since Wednesday = not worth the aggravation. Maybe I'll come back to D3 someday but ATM there's nothing to do in this game for me in Inferno after I cleared except farm more loot to beat the same mobs again. GW2 can't come soon enough


----------



## mjpd1983

I will never EVER understand why the bosses are so easy to kill and the elite/champ packs are so hard, how ridiculously stupid is that.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Uninstalled just now.
> Terrible sync issues + absolutely horrendous elite pack affix RNG since Wednesday = not worth the aggravation. Maybe I'll come back to D3 someday but ATM there's nothing to do in this game for me in Inferno after I cleared except farm more loot to beat the same mobs again. GW2 can't come soon enough


I agree so much. I can't stand the mess D3 is and I got my money back. What a dump.


----------



## pjBSOD

Server lag well after a month of release is getting old. Almost feels like I'm playing some crappy Indie game half the time.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Server lag well after a month of release is getting old. Almost feels like I'm playing some crappy Indie game half the time.


Agree 100% what kind of joke is this? the lag and choppy gameplay makes the game feel like a POS


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Server lag well after a month of release is getting old. Almost feels like I'm playing some crappy Indie game half the time.


This.

It's getting annoying.


----------



## Spawne32

lol havent played the game since i deleted it but i just heard theres a HUGE wave of hardcore players that just disappeared thanks to that major lag spike


----------



## ACM

I've only gotten 1 bad lag spike while playing through my Barb & DH.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> lol havent played the game since i deleted it but i just heard theres a HUGE wave of hardcore players that just disappeared thanks to that major lag spike


Yup. I died about 5 times thanks to it.


----------



## Murlocke

The server lag was a hotfix going live that finally fixed the gold AH dupe bug that has existed since Day 1. It finally went viral last night, people made billions (trillions if they knew about it earlier). Many on forums are demanding a full reset to Day 1.

Hate to say it but the economy just got ruined, and no way to reverse it. This has been going on since Day 1. I suggest not playing, at the bare minimum there will probably be a 24 hour rollback since that's when it went viral. The 1% of the population that knew about this before yesterday, will keep their trillions.

If nothing is done, expect unreasonable prices for everyone who wasn't exploiting. Forcing them to RMAH, or farm for weeks for 1 piece of gear.


----------



## sammkv

I don't care if i've spent nearly 200 hours playing. This gold duping is insane. People running around with billions of gold. Roll back server, wipe, do whatever it takes to fix this crap!


----------



## Sainesk

I'd be pretty mad if they rollback... I mean, punish the exploiters, not the innocent. Of all the days I had to be lucky it had to be today... (2 Legendary in 1 day).










Spoiler: number2



:


----------



## nycste

in all seriousness it should be reather easy to find out

1. Who did it.
2. Who sent what money items where.
3. DELETE accounts with full warning for all future accounts.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oh this is so funny

EPIC FAIL BLIZZARD


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> lol havent played the game since i deleted it but i just heard theres a HUGE wave of hardcore players that just disappeared thanks to that major lag spike


Ya that was last night. There for about 30 minutes or so there was some pretty severe lag and I'm pretty sure the server crashed. Someone mentioned that and I know I got DCd to log in screen with a "removed by administrator" error message. I won't even attempt a HC character until all that is fixed. Other than last night I haven't really had any issues with lag or DC errors.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> oh this is so funny
> EPIC FAIL BLIZZARD


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*


so you been duping eh?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so you been duping eh?


found these on reddit/forums


----------



## Jinto

Meanwhile at Blizzard HQ:


----------



## nycste

So anyone know the Ideal items these pros are running around with I have a small list from one of the barb tanking videos the listed items are

MONK sought after items most of them are probably tanky

1. Helm of command
2. String of ears
3. Justice Lantern
4. Stormshield
5. ring with block (not sure name not sure if its ring either)

Additions
6. Ouroboros (said someone in general chat) ok these are not tanky just lots of Life of Hit (LOH)

Plz help me increase this list! Many items are way to expensive for any normal player but besides rares with great stats id like to keep my eyes on the remaining items that are recommended thx


----------



## likethegun

In light of all this, in a way I am glad the exploit was made public now. Sure, Blizzard will make ridiculous profit from everyone doing it since day one and using the RMAH, BUT, if this dupe thing could be done on the regular AH then maybe it could have been done with the RMAH if it wasn't addressed. The thing I can not seem to understand is why in the h*** they would not regulate timing on their servers or at least via battle.net, rather than on individual PCs? Keep in mind I know nothing of creating online games or running or maintaining servers...

Anyway, seems like it would be pretty easy for Blizzard to scan which accounts have ridiculous quality of gold/gear in relation to how many hours spent playing. With millions of battle.net accounts on Diablo 3, they should be able to run statistics to get an average idea of where a realistic gold amount/item quality quantity range should be using some degree of confidence. It's not like there is more than 5% of the entire population on diablo 3 that has made use of this exploit...


----------



## unfriend

SMDH

This is just one more in a long string of fails in Diablo 3.

Speaking as a longtime fan of the Diablo series and a fan of certain other Blizzard games, I am thoroughly disappointed in them for releasing a game in the state that Diablo 3 was shipped. Simply ridiculous to see the exploits going on that have effectively broken the game and ruined the economy in the first month.

Blizzard has said from the beginning that "They were trying to make gold worth something again."

Congratulations. You did. Now it is just like the real economy. Broken.


----------



## S.M.

If anyone is wondering, there is a 30-day no questions asked refund from Blizzard if you bought the game digitally from them.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> If anyone is wondering, there is a 30-day no questions asked refund from Blizzard if you bought the game digitally from them.


If I didn't have friends that actually played this game with me, I'd get a refund most likely. Most certainly not worth my $60.. at least right now.


----------



## BankaiKiller

Yea, diablo3 was such a waste of money lol... I am now retiring my level 60 wizard, and uninstalling the game.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> If I didn't have friends that actually played this game with me, I'd get a refund most likely. Most certainly not worth my $60.. at least right now.


I am pretty much in the same boat as you, however as it stands now, their interest in the game dwindles just as much as mine with each new failure that comes up in the game.

Every day it seems as though there is either a broken game mechanic, new nerf to the game or a class, an economic failure of epic proportions, or.......looking past all other issues, the fact that it is just becoming boring already....


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I am pretty much in the same boat as you, however as it stands now, their interest in the game dwindles just as much as mine with each new failure that comes up in the game.
> Every day it seems as though there is either a broken game mechanic, new nerf to the game or a class, an economic failure of epic proportions, or.......looking past all other issues, the fact that it is just becoming boring already....


Yep, in less than 20 days (I got a refund) I explored and played 100% of the games content.

Killed Inferno Diablo with only 91 hours and 1.7million gold picked up on player profile. The best bit, and the part I can't get over, is that after killing inferno diablo I got 2 level 50 rares. The group of 4 I played through the game with have all got a refund.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Yep, in less than 20 days (I got a refund) I explored and played 100% of the games content.
> Killed Inferno Diablo with only 91 hours and 1.7million gold picked up on player profile. The best bit, and the part I can't get over, is that after killing inferno diablo I got 2 level 50 rares. The group of 4 I played through the game with have all got a refund.


Kudos to you and your crew on both the completion of the game and the refunds. (Sincerely).









Sadly I am not in the line of people who will be asking for a refund. I purchased the game at the launch event and got my CE signed by the development team. It seemed like a good idea at the time.









I had been planning it since announcement of the game, and I fully expected to devote months to years of time to it, as I had done with D2. Well, we all make mistakes. I will continue playing it as I see fit with my crew (provided they stay around to play any longer). I am currently in Act 3 Inferno right now, and should beat that and Act 4 within a week or so.

Once that happens, sadly I can see me shelving it and staring at those signatures with disgust and regret in my eyes for years to come, unless some drastic changes are made.

On the positive side, at least one of the Devs was a cutie and she drew me a cute lil bunny on my CE........


----------



## MLJS54

Where/who are you guys asking for your refund request?


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Where/who are you guys asking for your refund request?


Don't do an online ticket, it will get you nowhere with a bunch of run-around.

North America
Hours: 7 am - 8 pm Pacific Time, 7 days a week

United States 1-800-592-5499
Canada 1-800-592-5499

(Only if you bought the game digitally directly from blizzard)


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I am pretty much in the same boat as you, however as it stands now, their interest in the game dwindles just as much as mine with each new failure that comes up in the game.
> Every day it seems as though there is either a broken game mechanic, new nerf to the game or a class, an economic failure of epic proportions, or.......looking past all other issues, the fact that it is just becoming boring already....


AKA their abomination Global Play invention blew in their face. I believe they realized WoW was dying while developing D3 and this rushed the process, ruined the story telling (lotsa holes in the story) and provided an immature Global Play style. The flow of the story is really terrible. You kill an immortal Wizard somehow, all of a sudden people start calling you Nephalem instead of Hero. I think Chris Metzen should Roar and Behead the Diablo 3 Head Designer with his fury







His story represented in the worst way.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Where/who are you guys asking for your refund request?


This. The only couple hours I have played are extremely laggy because of my internet. I had a literal 3 second delay on everything I did, which is unplayable once you start taking hits. And barbs have always been my main character. And for the past week and a half, I havnt even been able to log into the game because I keep getting errors trying to update the launcher. And now the gold duping and other crap that is going on.

I want a refund because all this that is going on is BLIZZARDs fault. Not hackers, and not the players, it is blizzards undoing.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> AKA their abomination Global Play invention blew in their face. I believe they realized WoW was dying while developing D3 and this rushed the process, ruined the story telling (lotsa holes in the story) and provided an immature Global Play style. The flow of the story is really terrible. You kill an immortal Wizard somehow, all of a sudden people start calling you Nephalem instead of Hero. I think Chris Metzen should Roar and Behead the Diablo 3 Head Designer with his fury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His story represented in the worst way.


Story doesn't matter if you have great cutscenes - Michael Bay


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Story doesn't matter if you have great cutscenes - Michael Bay


I... don't understand the difference.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> This. The only couple hours I have played are extremely laggy because of my internet. I had a literal 3 second delay on everything I did, which is unplayable once you start taking hits. And barbs have always been my main character. And for the past week and a half, I havnt even been able to log into the game because I keep getting errors trying to update the launcher. And now the gold duping and other crap that is going on.
> I want a refund because all this that is going on is BLIZZARDs fault. Not hackers, and not the players, it is blizzards undoing.


Not trying to relieve Blizzard of any fault, however I have a few questions.

1. You said "The only couple hours I have played are extremely laggy because of MY internet"

That is not Blizzards fault. If your ISP is having issues, you need to contact them.

2. You also mentioned "for the past week and a half you have been unable to log into the game because of errors trying to update the patcher."

You need to at least accept partial responsibility for that. Even though it is an issue with the patcher, that is something that you can search online for answers, or Call Blizzard Support to have them help you. If you have waited for over 7 days to log in, that is something that you can fix. I know in instances where I was unable to log in for even a few minutes - an hour or so, I was on the forums here, at battle.net, or on numerous Diablo 3 fan sites looking for answers or help. I know for a fact that somewhere in these 7600+ responses, that your exact situation has been discussed and solved. You have to be pro-active instead of just waiting for over a week for the situation to fix itself.

Blizzard is responsible for numerous issues, and I fully support you looking for a refund based off of the state of the game as a whole, but regarding those 2 reasons you stated, it seems more on your end then Blizzards.


----------



## eternal7trance

They have customer service numbers on their website, you can call in and get a refund if it's been less than 30 days and you bought it from Blizzard. I got my refund because this was garbage. Even the GW2 beta went smoother than D3 release.


----------



## pjBSOD

It's just the way the game stands now... blergh. I played D2 / LoD for ~7 years. The launch of D2 was bad if not as bad as D3, so my remaining hopes are there. However, it's quite honestly pathetic to say the least. Sure, WoW servers are what not aren't the same as Diablo's servers, but still.. rubberbanding and general server lag after a MONTH of the release? Unacceptable.

Aside from the garbage bugs, exploits and lag, the gameplay itself is almost a "why am I even doing this" type of thing. At launch, you played the game by yourself most of the time as damage increased with the amount of players in the game. Okay, this was fixed about ~3 weeks after the launch of the game... that totally didn't take long at or anything. So here we are, finally able to play with our friends... oh wait, it's too late, too many people have already gotten refunds and there are no friends that originally purchased it left over.

Alright, with that aside, say you can still play with friends, whatever, it doesn't change the fact that the game is a snoozefest. I am almost asking myself 80% of the time why I am even bothering getting my character geared. Okay, my character is geared... what now? There's no endgame or anything fun to do after you get all of this gear. Oh wait, I know what I'll do!!! I'll go play hardcore.

NOPE.

*



*


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Yep, in less than 20 days (I got a refund) I explored and played 100% of the games content.
> Killed Inferno Diablo with only 91 hours and 1.7million gold picked up on player profile. The best bit, and the part I can't get over, is that after killing inferno diablo I got 2 level 50 rares. The group of 4 I played through the game with have all got a refund.


Quite frankly -- and I'm not trying to start a brood war -- But, I find situations like these, where Blizzard gave a refund, absolutely disgusting.

As both an admin and a gamer, I sincerely hope that ArenaNet shuts the door on any refunds of this type.

You played the game, used the content...You're subject to paying the designer, regardless of your complete enjoyment of the product or not.

It's like my buying a Starbucks coffee, drinking the entire thing and then demanding a refund because it wasn't hot enough...It's absolutely ludicrous.

Just goes to show how far the "age of entitlement" is willing to go.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quite frankly -- and I'm not trying to start a brood war -- But, I find situations like these, where Blizzard gave a refund, absolutely disgusting.
> As both an admin and a gamer, I sincerely hope that ArenaNet shuts the door on any refunds of this type.
> You played the game, used the content...You're subject to paying the designer, regardless of your complete enjoyment of the product or not.
> It's like my buying a Starbucks coffee, drinking the entire thing and then demanding a refund because it wasn't hot enough...It's absolutely ludicrous.
> Just goes to show how far the "age of entitlement" is willing to go.


No. It's like getting the wrong coffee you ordered, being stuck with that wrong coffee, not being able to get all the coffee out and then there's a hole in the side that spills it all over you because the cup isn't working right.

Arenanet is offering refunds up to the end of the beta from what I saw.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> No. It's like getting the wrong coffee you ordered, being stuck with that wrong coffee, not being able to get all the coffee out and then there's a hole in the side that spills it all over you because the cup isn't working right.
> Arenanet is offering refunds up to the end of the beta from what I saw.


Sorry but, I absolutely disagree.

If you ordered the wrong coffee, you shouldn't have finished it.

You should have demanded a refund prior to "enjoying" the beverage, at all...

If there was a hole in the side, they owe you dry-cleaning as well.

ArenaNet is only offering refunds to the end of beta and will *NOT* give them beyond...Why? For the exact reason I mentioned.

You've purchased the product, played the entirety of the game and now, because you're done with the product, you feel *entitled* to a refund?

No. That's not how respect works, how integrity works...Or how this industry has EVER WORKED.

It's absolutely ludicrous and unfounded that you purchase a product, enjoy it to it's fullest extent and then return it because you're unsatisfied when you had the duration of the entire entity to do so...Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sorry but, I absolutely disagree.
> If you ordered the wrong coffee, you shouldn't have finished it.
> You should have demanded a refund prior to "enjoying" the beverage, at all...
> If there was a hole in the side, they owe you dry-cleaning as well.
> ArenaNet is only offering refunds to the end of beta and will *NOT* give them beyond...Why? For the exact reason I mentioned.
> You've purchased the product, played the entirety of the game and now, because you're done with the product, you feel *entitled* to a refund?
> No. That's not how respect works, how integrity works...Or how this industry has EVER WORKED.
> It's absolutely ludicrous and unfounded that you purchase a product, enjoy it to it's fullest extent and then return it because you're unsatisfied when you had the duration of the entire entity to do so...Absolutely disgusting.


If starbucks gives you a terrible cup of coffee, they'll probably give you a refund







. Most food packaging says "If you're not satisfied for any reason, call xxx-xxxx for a full refund"


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sorry but, I absolutely disagree.
> If you ordered the wrong coffee, you shouldn't have finished it.
> You should have demanded a refund prior to "enjoying" the beverage, at all...
> If there was a hole in the side, they owe you dry-cleaning as well.
> ArenaNet is only offering refunds to the end of beta and will *NOT* give them beyond...Why? For the exact reason I mentioned.
> You've purchased the product, played the entirety of the game and now, because you're done with the product, you feel *entitled* to a refund?
> No. That's not how respect works, how integrity works...Or how this industry has EVER WORKED.
> It's absolutely ludicrous and unfounded that you purchase a product, enjoy it to it's fullest extent and then return it because you're unsatisfied when you had the duration of the entire entity to do so...Absolutely disgusting.


Hitting level 60 and finishing inferno isn't supposed to be the whole game.


----------



## rctrucker

Just an FYI, gold duping was only working on the Asia server, not EU or NA.

It was also rolled back and fixed on that server.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Hitting level 60 and finishing inferno isn't supposed to be the whole game.


...Go try it with a car.

Buy a brand new car, drive it around for 1000 miles, decide that you don't like it and try to get a full refund.

Post what they tell you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If starbucks gives you a terrible cup of coffee, they'll probably give you a refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most food packaging says "If you're not satisfied for any reason, call xxx-xxxx for a full refund"


If I was still with Alienware, I would absolutely deny a customer after 30 days...It goes beyond all reason to enjoy a product for beyond the refund window, then demand it after having your fill.

It's a terrible precedent to have set and one that should never be set.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...Go try it with a car.
> Buy a brand new car, drive it around for 1000 miles, decide that you don't like it and try to get a full refund.
> Post what they tell you.
> If I was still with Alienware, I would absolutely deny a customer after 30 days...It goes beyond all reason to enjoy a product for beyond the refund window, then demand it after having your fill.
> It's a terrible precedent to have set and one that should never be set.


Oh I agree, especially when people have hit level 60 and think they can still return it... I mean Deus Ex: Human Revolution was easily beatable within a week, having much less play time then Diablo 3.

If you stopped playing after act 3 normal, you might have a case... but if you've gotten to end game and are bored... well sorry but you've gotten what you paid for already.


----------



## 1rkrage

hitting 60 and refunding disgusts me too. I don't know why Blizz does it when software standard protocol is to have no refunds for opened products









I don't get refunds for movies I don't like either.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...Go try it with a car.
> Buy a brand new car, drive it around for 1000 miles, decide that you don't like it and try to get a full refund.
> Post what they tell you.
> If I was still with Alienware, I would absolutely deny a customer after 30 days...It goes beyond all reason to enjoy a product for beyond the refund window, then demand it after having your fill.
> It's a terrible precedent to have set and one that should never be set.


If I had a car that ran like D3 did, they would give me a refund, it's been done before.

Same thing with the Alienware. But those are different situations entirely.

Edit: It is kind of Blizzard's fault for making a crappy game and offering a refund policy. But the games they come out with are meant to be played for a long time and D3 obviously failed at this.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sorry but, I absolutely disagree.
> If you ordered the wrong coffee, you shouldn't have finished it.
> You should have demanded a refund prior to "enjoying" the beverage, at all...
> If there was a hole in the side, they owe you dry-cleaning as well.
> ArenaNet is only offering refunds to the end of beta and will *NOT* give them beyond...Why? For the exact reason I mentioned.
> You've purchased the product, played the entirety of the game and now, because you're done with the product, you feel *entitled* to a refund?
> No. That's not how respect works, how integrity works...Or how this industry has EVER WORKED.
> It's absolutely ludicrous and unfounded that you purchase a product, enjoy it to it's fullest extent and then return it because you're unsatisfied when you had the duration of the entire entity to do so...Absolutely disgusting.


Without starting a war here, I would like to pose a question to you Masked.

We were promised better security with "Always online DRM". That was one of Blizzards key selling points.

What are your views of Blizzard having an exploit that allows for a severely damaged, if not completely ruined economy within the first month of release on a game that at least partially revolves around trading and the AH for a good percentage of the players base.

Not mentioning the "hacked accounts" because I can at least believe that some if not all of those cases can be traced to Gold Buying Forums / Keyloggers etc. (however, some of that could very well be a leak / hole in Blizaards security as well)

What about the periods of lag spikes that make the game virtually unplayable for numerous players. Some of that can be attributed to ISPs, and I may add that the ONLY lag I personally have experienced(aside from the first 2-3 days) has been the last 2 nights (during which hotfixes were being released from what I have read). However many many customers are still having spikes of extended unplayable lag almost a full month after release.

What area would you say that that falls under. I want to know your views on whether or not issues like THAT are entitlement to a refund ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Without starting a war here, I would like to pose a question to you Masked.
> We were promised better security with "Always online DRM". That was one of Blizzards key selling points.
> What are your views of Blizzard having an exploit that allows for a severely damaged, if not completely ruined economy within the first month of release on a game that at least partially revolves around trading and the AH for a good percentage of the players base.
> Not mentioning the "hacked accounts" because I can at least believe that some if not all of those cases can be traced to Gold Buying Forums / Keyloggers etc. (however, some of that could very well be a leak / hole in Blizaards security as well)
> What about the periods of lag spikes that make the game virtually unplayable for numerous players. Some of that can be attributed to ISPs, and I may add that the ONLY lag I personally have experienced(aside from the first 2-3 days) has been the last 2 nights (during which hotfixes were being released from what I have read). However many many customers are still having spikes of extended unplayable lag almost a full month after release.
> What area would you say that that falls under. I want to know your views on whether or not issues like THAT are entitlement to a refund ?


Didn't Blizzard offer refunds to everyone within the first 30 days? People who did not like the game or could not play the game have had ample opportunity to get a refund. If they for whatever reason decide to wait until after the grace period to decide to complain and want to return the game, that is their own damn fault, not Blizzard's. As for trading and AH ruining the economy in the first month, I don't think so. The AH simply legitimizes trading. Without the AH, there will be even more forum trading, which would lead to more account hacking IMHO. It was just like that in D2. The AH simply accelerated the stabilization of the D3 economy. As more and more players finally cap out at 60, super high prices for good level 60 weapons are expected.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Didn't Blizzard offer refunds to everyone within the first 30 days? People who did not like the game or could not play the game have had ample opportunity to get a refund. If they for whatever reason decide to wait until after the grace period to decide to complain and want to return the game, that is their own damn fault, not Blizzard's.


We're still just short of 30 days aren't we? It came out on the 15th last month, IIRC.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Without starting a war here, I would like to pose a question to you Masked.
> We were promised better security with "Always online DRM". That was one of Blizzards key selling points.
> What are your views of Blizzard having an exploit that allows for a severely damaged, if not completely ruined economy within the first month of release on a game that at least partially revolves around trading and the AH for a good percentage of the players base.
> Not mentioning the "hacked accounts" because I can at least believe that some if not all of those cases can be traced to Gold Buying Forums / Keyloggers etc. (however, some of that could very well be a leak / hole in Blizaards security as well)
> What about the periods of lag spikes that make the game virtually unplayable for numerous players. Some of that can be attributed to ISPs, and I may add that the ONLY lag I personally have experienced(aside from the first 2-3 days) has been the last 2 nights (during which hotfixes were being released from what I have read). However many many customers are still having spikes of extended unplayable lag almost a full month after release.
> What area would you say that that falls under. I want to know your views on whether or not issues like THAT are entitlement to a refund ?


No account has yet actually been breached that had an authenticator and the Asian issue with duplication was solved within hours.

Beyond that, there is no compromise that has existed within their system...Period.

They even took it a step further in requiring the authenticators to exist in order to use the RMAH...Why? Not a single, SINGLE USER, has been hacked that legitimately HAD an authenticator.

So what are my views? They've handled everything within reason...

The cancelling of auctions by using your game-clock is because the AH is located on WoW's server cluster...This isn't an exploit at all...They had already planned on allowing cancelled auctions prior to it's debut...So, moot point.

The lag spikes have been addressed repeatedly by MILLIONS upon MILLIONS of dollars of server additions to their networks...I can't comment beyond that but, they're putting forth due effort.

MOST of that is attributed to ISPs, actually...Especially considering Blizzard's new backbone...I think there are still issues with the network but, they're making extreme progress on those issues and they deserve due credit for that.

When you're discussing lag, there are MANY different factors and quite frankly, you nor I could diagnose that just over this discussion...I'd be happy to climb your telephone poll and give you a reading...Most of the time, it's actually you but, you honestly can't say with certainty who's problem it is.

All you can say is that the ISP's aren't making any progress in the matter while Blizzard is adding entirely new farms to accommodate...So once all the farms are installed, if there's still a problem, guess who's problem it is? I think we can say that with reasonable certainty in the next few weeks.

My issue isn't against the users that couldn't play because there was too much lag and returned the game...If they wait and nothing happens, that's a grey area and that's absolutely fine...But, to actually play the game, beat the game in it's entirety and THEN return it, citing the above when it's a lie, in order to get a refund, is ludicrous.

I've seen the actual numbers and they do keep records of users that do the above, they keep records of ping and analytic data...The amount of users that have completed the game through/up to inferno and then demanded a refund, is a staggering number...And to me, a disgusting one.

Beyond that, the fact that it's endorsed over these forums, is giving me a very bad taste...It's thievery the 2012 way and the fact that a legitimate policy is being abused...I don't have words to explain my disgust.

Quite frankly, their mistake was offering the refunds in the first place to those that have beaten the content...It's down-right wrong that you abuse a legitimate policy for personal gain...And that is what's happening...Beyond a doubt.

The refund exists for legitimate issues, within a reasonable amount of time...Not so those of you that beat it and were dissatisfied could steal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> We're still just short of 30 days aren't we? It came out on the 15th last month, IIRC.


Think so. Either way, 30 days will be more than enough for people to decide if the game is playable. For those that are returning it after getting to inferno, I have no respect for them. All I will say is karma is a very evil woman and will get them for it one day.


----------



## rctrucker

He is right, this thread is not full of game discussion. Seems like it is filling up with people who don't like the game and want to have someone read and comment on their 2 cents.

I think that if you returned, are going to return, or have uninstalled the game, you should find another thread on the blizzard forums to post all of your reasons.

This forums should be open for people playing the game, progressing through it, item builds, talent builds, ect.

At this rate the whole thread will be moved to the "Rants and Raves" section.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> He is right, this thread is not full of game discussion. Seems like it is filling up with people who don't like the game and want to have someone read and comment on their 2 cents.
> I think that if you returned, are going to return, or have uninstalled the game, you should find another thread on the blizzard forums to post all of your reasons.
> This forums should be open for people playing the game, progressing through it, item builds, talent builds, ect.
> At this rate the whole thread will be moved to the "Rants and Raves" section.


Oh there's a good amount of game discussion in here







. We just throw down on other things concerning diablo 3 until someone brings something up about the game.

Hey Zulli will it let you add a different poll to the OP? I think it would be kind of interesting to poll people on how they'd rate their lag (not downtime). I haven't had any lag since the first week personally, but sounds like some people have it. Would be interesting to know how many.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Never mind i had to resync my authenticator


that's odd

why would your authenticator get out of sync?

did you reload your phone with another ROM or restored from backup?

... LOL







just paranoid me, thinking maybe some one is trying to hack your account


----------



## eternal7trance

I wonder why Blizz didn't learn from past mistakes and disable the use of chat on guild pass? That gold spam sure was annoying when I played it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> He is right, this thread is not full of game discussion. Seems like it is filling up with people who don't like the game and want to have someone read and comment on their 2 cents.
> I think that if you returned, are going to return, or have uninstalled the game, you should find another thread on the blizzard forums to post all of your reasons.
> This forums should be open for people playing the game, progressing through it, item builds, talent builds, ect.
> At this rate the whole thread will be moved to the "Rants and Raves" section.


THIS. Anyone who has beaten Normal and then proceeded into Nightmare need to just hush with the returns and uninstalled claims. 95% of all things people are complaining about are more than evident in 'normal' difficulty. The lag sucks, even more so for the hardcore players.. we all get it. The drops are mediocre, and the legendaries are crap, and inferno MIGHT be too hard, they're fixing it. level 60 and beating inferno as the end of the game? I guess, that IS it. Congratulations, you have beaten the game on the highest level, you won, end of game. Is there more to do? ALWAYS. You could do another character, you could farm for gold or better gear, you could switch up skills and try inferno again, you could search for secret areas, you could go on an achievement binge, you could go play public games and laugh at people cause they're terrible. You could also pat yourself on the back, uninstall the game, and go to the next game, like you would with any other game out there. You should really log in to the game, and look through your characters at time played, and think long and hard whether you have room for telling everyone how upset you want to say you are with the game, or that you have the audacity to ask for a refund.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> in all seriousness it should be reather easy to find out
> 1. Who did it.
> 2. Who sent what money items where.
> 3. DELETE accounts with full warning for all future accounts.


they just need to look at the amount of gold each account has and they will quickly get a list of all the Dupers

as a DB admin, it's so easy to find that kind of information

just link the amount of gold with the AH trades, and they got their suspects, and all it remains to do is use their Ban Hammer


----------



## rctrucker

Sigh, this is really bugging me now.

There is no proof of item or gold dupe on US/EU servers, only the Asian server.

Not to say that it wasn't possible or didn't happen, but you would think that if it did, there would be someone with some proof.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Just an FYI, gold duping was only working on the Asia server, not EU or NA.
> It was also rolled back and fixed on that server.


you really have to give credit to those Asians Gold factories / sweat shops hackers

they always manage to find way to hack money and run Bots to kill low level mobs to get money and sell those for Real Money

that's a huge underground industry over there

i'm glad we are Blizzard at least ran their servers separately, that prevented a major fallout as some other MMO RPG games online, that just ruins the economy, or force a roll back to every body

in this case they only rolled back in Asia servers, and not us, so at least i did not waste my time, levelling up and doing the quests the proper way


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you really have to give credit to those Asians Gold factories / sweat shops hackers
> they always manage to find way to hack money and run Bots to kill low level mobs to get money and sell those for Real Money
> that's a huge underground industry over there
> i'm glad we are Blizzard at least ran their servers separately, that prevented a major fallout as some other MMO RPG games online, that just ruins the economy, or force a roll back to every body
> in this case they only rolled back in Asia servers, and not us, so at least i did not waste my time, levelling up and doing the quests the proper way


From what I read, which was a translation, the servers weren't rolled back but the accounts were. My understanding is that every item that drops has an item ID, all the people who had duplicated the IDs were easy to find, and all of said items were removed, even the original. Then the original accounts were rolled back to before the duplication.


----------



## -SE7EN-

apparently several thousand people have been banned. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740846683#1 also: "@Healeighgee: Warden has been. Monitoring what's being tracked by the system is an important part of the process before banning in waves. We need to be sure the detections are accurate. " - a blue response. http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/226482-cheating-in-diablo-iii/ They are taking action against hackers/botters, and they did take their time as to not ban people who were innocent. I really don't believe any system is unhackable, but it is great to see them take firm action against the guilty parties, while not getting too ban happy and having hundreds/thousands of innocent people unable to play because of a mistake.


----------



## Csokis

Diablo 3 Players Banned!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740846683


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's odd
> why would your authenticator get out of sync?
> did you reload your phone with another ROM or restored from backup?
> ... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just paranoid me, thinking maybe some one is trying to hack your account


Yeah i was scared too i thought my account got hacked. But yeah resyncing my authenticator did the trick







i do remember reading some where on blizzards website that they can go out of sync.

P.S Can't wait to see how Guild wars 2 turns out and looking great too from what I've seen. Never played the first one though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> apparently several thousand people have been banned. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740846683#1 also: "@Healeighgee: Warden has been. Monitoring what's being tracked by the system is an important part of the process before banning in waves. We need to be sure the detections are accurate. " - a blue response. http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/226482-cheating-in-diablo-iii/ They are taking action against hackers/botters, and they did take their time as to not ban people who were innocent. I really don't believe any system is unhackable, but it is great to see them take firm action against the guilty parties, while not getting too ban happy and having hundreds/thousands of innocent people unable to play because of a mistake.


As far as botting goes, there's literally nothing any dev can do to stop it beforehand. All they can do is keep up on the ban waves to scare people away from it, and ban all the good public bots.

I hope with D3 they give the benefit to letting users play at the cost of letting the botters bot a bit too. In D2, they made it so you can only join so many games per hour and dumb stuff like that... really got in the way of people who just wanted to do fast runs. I couldn't Baal with my Amazon because she killed him too fast and I'd end up with realm down. I ended up joining chaos runs and killing baal in them, then going to help clear the last seal and diablo. That wasn't bad, but I think the choice should be there to play how you want.


----------



## Sainesk

They can tell the difference between bot programs and other stuff right? I mean, I like to keep my browser, anti-virus, fraps and some other stuff running constantly in the background.

I don't use them, but I wonder if things like keyboard macros and such would get you in trouble too...?


----------



## Catscratch

For lag issues, there won't be any company who will be ready for a big launch. Because they want to know how many players will stay playing the game. The execs want to see curves (data) to allow buying expensive hardware. That's why it's never quick to solve connection problems. The first week my ping was 350+ now it's around 150+. So it's going better but i'm sure my ISP does nothing because I know they don't care. It's always gonna be like this. Maybe some companies like to gamble and GW2 won't have any issues at all. We'll see.

The Asian fast money making was not solved in hours i believe, it has existed from day 1 as I read around.

And complaining about technical issues is not offtopic since this is an Online-Only game







The story is ok for Diablo but the storytelling, my god. I bet Chris Metzen is furious, but can't do anything because he's only credited for Story. So many holes in the storytelling, it's like an old sheet, however you hold it, still tears apart.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> They can tell the difference between bot programs and other stuff right? I mean, I like to keep my browser, anti-virus, fraps and some other stuff running constantly in the background.
> I don't use them, but I wonder if things like keyboard macros and such would get you in trouble too...?


Keyboard macros are a grey area, but the rule of thumb is, if you can't do it your self at the same speed, you can get banned for it.


----------



## Nethermir

since we have maintenance in the US servers, let me just post these d3 cosplays done right













http://kotaku.com/5917655/if-youre-going-to-dress-like-diablo-iii-do-it-like-this-please


----------



## tiger187126

a friend of mine picked up the game so i played my first co-op. it was fun and i got a lot more loot than any point soloing.

it really seems like that's the way to go.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> since we have maintenance in the US servers, let me just post these d3 cosplays done right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5917655/if-youre-going-to-dress-like-diablo-iii-do-it-like-this-please


No witch doctors!?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> No witch doctors!?


hmm, let see...



this one is nice, but i can't find a whole body picture.


----------



## StaticFX

I like how an hour ago.. the "Breaking news" stated that the servers would be back up at 8am pst.... now... 12... dang it! c'mon! lol


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I like how an hour ago.. the "Breaking news" stated that the servers would be back up at 8am pst.... now... 12... dang it! c'mon! lol


This is Blizzard time, remember.


----------



## StaticFX

i know.. but it changed. I had it open.. it stated 8 (12 est)... tried to log in at 12:30....nope. closed it, re-opened... and now it magically says 12! (4est)

Awesome magic trick!

now.. my new question is... why cant the breaking news update without having to re-start the game? seems like it should "check" and update itself....


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I like how an hour ago.. the "Breaking news" stated that the servers would be back up at 8am pst.... now... 12... dang it! c'mon! lol


Have you tried setting your computers clock back to 8pst?


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i know.. but it changed. I had it open.. it stated 8 (12 est)... tried to log in at 12:30....nope. closed it, re-opened... and now it magically says 12! (4est)
> Awesome magic trick!
> now.. my new question is... why cant the breaking news update without having to re-start the game? seems like it should "check" and update itself....


I remember it saying 8PDT yesterday. I just tried it. It downloaded a little bit, said I was up to date, I tried to launch and got the "server down for maintenance" error. However in my news box it said 11a.m. pdt for availability... that seems weird to have different times posted.

Either way still down.

I guess I could try to do something productive with my life... although hiding from the sun feels pretty productive.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i know.. but it changed. I had it open.. it stated 8 (12 est)... tried to log in at 12:30....nope. closed it, re-opened... and now it magically says 12! (4est)
> Awesome magic trick!
> now.. my new question is... why cant the breaking news update without having to re-start the game? seems like it should "check" and update itself....


I bet it doesn't update so their servers don't get pinged as much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Have you tried setting your computers clock back to 8pst?


Even better yet, set them to yesterday. Bnet wasn't down then, so you'll be good to go!


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooliobass*
> 
> I remember it saying 8PDT yesterday. I just tried it. It downloaded a little bit, said I was up to date, I tried to launch and got the "server down for maintenance" error. However in my news box it said 11a.m. pdt for availability... that seems weird to have different times posted.
> Either way still down.
> I guess I could try to do something productive with my life... although hiding from the sun feels pretty productive.


I'm working hard at the bank right now, only time I get on the forums is when I am not at home


----------



## Zantrill

error 33 is error


----------



## jbobb

So, does anyone think the gold auction house will slowly dwindle down to barely anything after the RMAH is open? I would guess people would want to make real money and not just gold. I have a feeling the gold AH will not be used very much.


----------



## StaticFX

I hope not.. there is no way in HELL (no pun intended) that i would eve spend real money to buy an in game item. lol. thats just insane!
not to mention.. you have to give some sort of bank info (or paypal or whatever) to get the money. Awesome.. so when the hackers get in... its time transfer money! no thanks


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So, does anyone think the gold auction house will slowly dwindle down to barely anything after the RMAH is open? I would guess people would want to make real money and not just gold. I have a feeling the gold AH will not be used very much.


People who don't want to use the RMAH will still use it. Not that it affects me at all. Playing Diablo 2 again until they hopefully patch this game to oblivion and make it much better.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So, does anyone think the gold auction house will slowly dwindle down to barely anything after the RMAH is open? I would guess people would want to make real money and not just gold. I have a feeling the gold AH will not be used very much.


With the listing fees and having to include it in your taxes as an income it's just not worth the headaches to me.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I hope not.. there is no way in HELL (no pun intended) that i would eve spend real money to buy an in game item. lol. thats just insane!
> not to mention.. you have to give some sort of bank info (or paypal or whatever) to get the money. Awesome.. *so when the hackers get in*... its time transfer money! no thanks


There has not been a single, legitimate issue of any user that's been hacked while using an authenticator. Not a single one.

I'll say this again, if 1 single account is compromised on that server, every single Battle.net user will get an email concerning that compromise and what was compromised...It's a federal LAW. ~ The FBI will also immediately be investigating that breach + Compromise.

I'd argue that Blizzard's security beats my local bank's, actually...

There is no legitimate reason to NOT trust Blizzard with your CC info for the RMAH unless, for the very simple reason that you just don't want to.


----------



## StaticFX

i am using the authenticator...but it still boils down to .. "No way would i ever pay real money for an in game item"









i have a hard enough time buying expansions... like BF3 for example. I got the Karkland pack.. but now they have a bunch more. for way to much $. nope.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So, does anyone think the gold auction house will slowly dwindle down to barely anything after the RMAH is open? I would guess people would want to make real money and not just gold. I have a feeling the gold AH will not be used very much.


What you need to understand is that the gold AH and the RMAH will be similar prices because you will be able to sell gold for money. With this gold will hold a monetary value and the prices will stay very close to each other.

Right when the RMAH comes out, you will want to grab up the items you have been looking for because the gold AH and the RMAH will be FLOODED! With the supply going up so much, the prices will go down, it is basic economics. I just hope the AH servers are ready for it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> With the listing fees and having to include it in your taxes as an income it's just not worth the headaches to me.


You don't have to do that unless it's more money then anyone here could dream of making.

I'm probably going to stick with gold just to skip the flat fee. I imagine the gold AH will be fine, since people will just buy gold on the RMAH.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i am using the authenticator...but it still boils down to .. "No way would i ever pay real money for an in game item"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a hard enough time buying expansions... like BF3 for example. I got the Karkland pack.. but now they have a bunch more. for way to much $. nope.


I have no beef with people saying, "I don't want to spend RL money on a game", "this game sucks" etc etc etc...

I do have beef with people claiming it's because the game has been hacked or the servers have been compromised...That they don't trust Blizzard with their money.

Blizzard posted better fiscal numbers last year than most banks.

Like I said, security wise, more beefed than most banks.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So, does anyone think the gold auction house will slowly dwindle down to barely anything after the RMAH is open? I would guess people would want to make real money and not just gold. I have a feeling the gold AH will not be used very much.


it's pointless to sell on RMAH

you can't get the money back in real life

even if you make a million dollar of real money $ in battle.net

that money stays in Blizzard

you can only use the money to maybe pay your WOW account, or buy stuff from Blizzard webstore

people can't get the money back into their real life bank account or paypal account

with that in mind.... i very doubt the RMAH will go anywhere, specially with the 15% cut that blizzard eats from your earning

so, i'm sure we'll still see most of the good items listed by 2 billion in game Gold in AH, than $200 of RMAH, because no should be dumb enough to spend that kind of money for stuff you can get using in game Gold


----------



## jbobb

Ya, I don't ever plan on actually spending real money on an item either, but I wouldn't mind trying to sell a few things if I find something good. Even if I make $1, that is a dollar I didn't have before.









I probably won't use it that much though. I have only sold 1 item on the gold house and have not purchased anything yet. Currently about half way through Act 1 Hell. I refuse to buy my items and prefer to use what I find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's pointless to sell on RMAH
> you can't get the money back in real life
> even if you make a million dollar of real money $ in battle.net
> that money stays in Blizzard
> you can only use the money to maybe pay your WOW account, or buy stuff from Blizzard webstore
> people can't get the money back into their real life bank account or paypal account
> with that in mind.... i very doubt the RMAH will go anywhere, specially with the 15% cut that blizzard eats from your earning
> so, i'm sure we'll still see most of the good items listed by 2 billion in game Gold in AH, than $200 of RMAH, because no should be dumb enough to spend that kind of money for stuff you can get using in game Gold


You do have the option to cash it out to your PayPal account or Battle.net account. So you can get the money back -fees associated.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's pointless to sell on RMAH
> you can't get the money back in real life
> even if you make a million dollar of real money $ in battle.net
> that money stays in Blizzard
> you can only use the money to maybe pay your WOW account, or buy stuff from Blizzard webstore
> people can't get the money back into their real life bank account or paypal account
> with that in mind.... i very doubt the RMAH will go anywhere, specially with the 15% cut that blizzard eats from your earning
> so, i'm sure we'll still see most of the good items listed by 2 billion in game Gold in AH, than $200 of RMAH, because no should be dumb enough to spend that kind of money for stuff you can get using in game Gold


You can get the money back into paypal.







I think it's a $1.50 per auction, then 15 percent of what you transfer to paypal though.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> With the listing fees and having to include it in your taxes as an income it's just not worth the headaches to me.


There is no listing fee any more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's pointless to sell on RMAH
> you can't get the money back in real life
> even if you make a million dollar of real money $ in battle.net
> that money stays in Blizzard
> you can only use the money to maybe pay your WOW account, or buy stuff from Blizzard webstore
> *people can't get the money back into their real life bank account or paypal account*
> with that in mind.... i very doubt the RMAH will go anywhere, specially with the 15% cut that blizzard eats from your earning
> so, i'm sure we'll still see most of the good items listed by 2 billion in game Gold in AH, than $200 of RMAH, because no should be dumb enough to spend that kind of money for stuff you can get using in game Gold


You can, in fact, cashout your bobby bucks to paypal, for a fee of course.

Edit: see above.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Like I said, security wise, more beefed than most banks.


I wouldn't go that far, Asians aren't duping twenties on the bank's servers...


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have no beef with people saying, "I don't want to spend RL money on a game", "this game sucks" etc etc etc...
> I do have beef with people claiming it's because the game has been hacked or the servers have been compromised...That they don't trust Blizzard with their money.
> *Blizzard posted better fiscal numbers last year than most banks.
> Like I said, security wise, more beefed than most banks.*


What the funk? More money != better security. You don't know what banks or Blizzard has done for security nor how much either has spent on said security. You'd need outside security specialists to come in and make comparisons before making such a silly statement.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

the difference is if a bank loses your money you can actually call the federal gov't about it.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, Asians aren't duping twenties on the bank's servers...


They don't risk jail time for duing items (at least currently), vs. a federal offense in hacking / stealling from a bank, there is a risk vs. benifit to consider.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What the funk? More money != better security. You don't know what banks or Blizzard has done for security nor how much either has spent on said security. You'd need outside security specialists to come in and make comparisons before making such a silly statement.


Actually, I'm very good friends with their SSA...Plus a few others so, I'm very knowledgeable about their security...Also installed one of their hubs...So, again, I believe I'm more "in the know" than the 99% that actually make that statement.

Add the fact that I also helped my local bank install their security + network...Yeah, I stand by that statement, absolutely.

*Blizzard has better security than most banks. Period.*

I trust Blizzard with my money just as much as I trust my bank.

That being said, Blizzard doesn't actually allow me the freedom of transfer but, in terms of my money, they're legally bound both federally and at a consumer level to have just as much security, if not more, than a bank.

In fact, considering Blizzard has 100x the clientele as most banks, you could argue that their security has to be much higher considering the loss is greater than most banks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually, I'm very good friends with their SSA...Plus a few others so, I'm very knowledgeable about their security...Also installed one of their hubs...So, again, I believe I'm more "in the know" than the 99% that actually make that statement.
> Add the fact that I also helped my local bank install their security + network...Yeah, I stand by that statement, absolutely.
> *Blizzard has better security than most banks. Period.*
> I trust Blizzard with my money just as much as I trust my bank.
> That being said, Blizzard doesn't actually allow me the freedom of transfer but, in terms of my money, they're legally bound both federally and at a consumer level to have just as much security, if not more, than a bank.
> In fact, considering Blizzard has 100x the clientele as most banks, you could argue that their security has to be much higher considering the loss is greater than most banks.


one thing your missing, banks are FDIC insured. Don't think blizzard is...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the difference is if a bank loses your money you can actually call the federal gov't about it.


100% if someone were to steal your money from D3 you could call law enforcement about it. Theft is theft regardless if it is a bank robber or a computer hacker. As far as 'losing' your money, that would be fraud, which is even higher on the scale than 'theft'.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 100% if someone were to steal your money from D3 you could call law enforcement about it. Theft is theft regardless if it is a bank robber or a computer hacker. As far as 'losing' your money, that would be fraud, which is even higher on the scale than 'theft'.


I said that probably 100 pages back at this point, and someone pointed out probably correctly federal law enforcement doesn't give a crap about D3.
If someone robs a bank you better believe the FBI is gonna be around.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> In fact, considering *Blizzard has 100x the clientele as most banks*, you could argue that their security has to be much higher considering the loss is greater than most banks.


Where the hell are you pulling these 'facts' from? I didn't realize people were able to walk into their local Blizzard branch and get face to face service. No? I didn't think so either so we must compare online vs online. I'm pretty sure way more are banking online than buying video games and/or video game items from Blizzard.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> one thing your missing, banks are FDIC insured. Don't think blizzard is...


Blizzard is a business entity.

As such, if there servers are every compromised, regardless of the clientele, they are legally, FEDERALLY, obligated to contact the FBI and report a breach.

That is what most of you fail to comprehend.

Any company that has customers, especially their credit information, is LEGALLY responsible, if hacked, to alert every single client on that server AND report the evidence of that breach to the FBI.

This happens immediately or that company is in direct violation of multiple FEDERAL LAWS and CONSUMER LAWS.

The only difference between a bank and Blizzard is that YOU as a consumer are covered by the FDIC through the bank...But, it still answers to the same authority.

Blizzard has arguably 15 million B-net subscribers...I'm including the most recent WoW loss + SC2 users + D3 users...That's 100x the user-base than over half the banks actually covered by the FDIC.

The only difference is that if Blizzard is hacked, Blizzard is legally responsible for your $$$$, not the bank/FDIC.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The only difference is that if Blizzard is hacked, Blizzard is legally responsible for your $$$$, not the bank/FDIC.


which means blizzard will just file bankruptcy if they get hacked and everyone loses too much money. LOL


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Where the hell are you pulling these 'facts' from? I didn't realize people were able to walk into their local Blizzard branch and get face to face service. No? I didn't think so either so we must compare online vs online. I'm pretty sure way more are banking online than buying video games and/or video game items from Blizzard.


FDIC stats are legally available to you as an individual, on-line and you can easily actually, do a little math and discern a base population per bank.

It's seriously not that complicated to break out a calculator and do a little math.

I also have stock in Blizzard so, I pay very close attention to their earnings...Since you're not aware of these reports, I'll copy/paste but, keep in mind, this is pre-D3 and doesn't include individual users returning to WoW for MOP.

Source

First I quote Robert Kotick for the rough number base:
Quote:


> Blizzard's upgraded Battle.net platform connects over 10 million players across the entire Blizzard portfolio, and this is expected to increase with the upcoming launch of Diablo III.


Next I quote the fiscal stuff from Dennis Durkin:
Quote:


> For the quarter, on a GAAP basis, we generated better-than-expected results with revenues of $1.17 billion and operating margin of 44% and EPS of $0.33. As expected, our results were down versus the prior year due to tough comps and lower subscribers for Blizzard's World of Warcraft; lower sales of Call of Duty, including fewer and later à la carte DLC releases and the impact of revenue recognition for Elite, as well as increased sales and marketing spend for our new IP end services. On a non-GAAP basis for the quarter, we generated better-than-expected results with revenues of $587 million and operating margin in excess of 15% and EPS of $0.06.


Skip a few paragraphs:
Quote:


> Now let's move on to our outlook. For calendar year 2012, on a GAAP basis, we are raising our outlook modestly and now expect net revenues of $4.2 billion, up $50 million from our prior outlook. We expect product costs of 28%, and operating expenses of 48%. We expect a tax rate of 26%, a diluted share count of about 1.15 billion and GAAP EPS of $0.65. As a reminder, our GAAP results are expected to be down versus the prior year due to significantly larger deferrals from 2012 into 2013, driven by Blizzard's slate and Call of Duty Elite.


Do I need to translate the above or, is it fair, that it's common knowledge NOW, that Blizzard has a larger revenue stream than most banks?

Or do I need to teach you how to use the FDIC's website, as well?

Blizzard, fiscally earns more than most banks thus, if it were actually ever compromised...The FBI has a genuine concern/motivator to actually do their job.

Again, we're not insured by the FDIC but, Blizzard is via their bank, obviously so, ultimately, we're all covered.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I said that probably 100 pages back at this point, and someone pointed out probably correctly federal law enforcement doesn't give a crap about D3.
> If someone robs a bank you better believe the FBI is gonna be around.


it depends on more than just it being a game. if someone robs/hacks into a bank, we are talking about potentially millions of dollars at stake, probably not going to be that high.. but in the case of a robbery, we're talking about weapons, hostages, etc. granted, a few people getting hacked in Diablo isn't going to be a big deal for the government at all, but if there was a huge breech and that much money being stolen, then I am fairly confident it would grab some interest.

EDIT: Diablo 3 is up, gentlemen.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea AH is down though of course, any post on for how long?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea AH is down though of course, any post on for how long?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5626191784#1

That was just posted.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Where the hell are you pulling these 'facts' from? I didn't realize people were able to walk into their local Blizzard branch and get face to face service. No? I didn't think so either so we must compare online vs online. I'm pretty sure way more are banking online than buying video games and/or video game items from Blizzard.


If you exclude the big guys like JPM/Chase and Bank of America, he's probably right.


----------



## Catscratch

Well it's not like the first time in a game right. Eve has it. Still, RMAH is for Blizzard making Profit. Not from me thou, I'll never buy an Authenticator, so technically i can't


----------



## pravius

I actually work for a bank, in the IT Sec department and can say the security here is much better. One of the main reasons is becuase the government is involved and watching banks, they have placed so many restrictions, policies, etc on security it's not even funny.

Blizzard does have more security than your typical software development company but no where near what a bank has to go through to keep their customers data, money, etc protected. I would have to say that Blizzard has good security but again you cannot protect dumb people, the people who have been hacked are not practicing good security.

I have to agree I am pretty tired of people trying to blame Blizzard for this whole thing, our society now a days is like that though, no chance that they would ever be responsible for that, blame it on the company! Take some accountability for your own actions.


----------



## rctrucker

So, is the RMAH available (even if it is down).

I would expect the AH to go down after this is released. They are BOUND to underestimate the amount of people who are just sitting on gold/items for when this goes live.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can get the money back into paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a $1.50 per auction, then 15 percent of what you transfer to paypal though.


yup, just found it, that's news to me, as i was under the impresion there was no cash out option, heck at this rate, some people are going to be "_*working in D3 for a living*_"









http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-auction-house-regional-information#q7
*What options are available for receiving the proceeds of auction house sales in each region?*
Players who have access to any real-money auction house will have the ability to store auction earnings in their Battle.net Balance (up to the maximum permitted Battle.net Balance) . As an advanced feature, players in certain regions will have the additional option to have the proceeds sent to their PayPal account instead of storing the earnings in their Battle.net Balance. The process of transferring proceeds to PayPal will be subject to a 15% transfer fee, calculated based on the amount being transferred. Players must choose which method they wish to use prior to posting an auction, on a per-auction basis.
Note that if receiving the proceeds of a sale into a player's Battle.net Balance would put that player over the maximum permitted balance, the player must receive the proceeds through PayPal or other approved third-party payment service (in regions where available). In these cases, the player will be instructed to contact customer service for further assistance. In regions where an approved third-party payment service is not available, once a player's Battle.net Balance reaches the maximum permitted balance, the player cannot make further sales on the real-money auction house.
The following options are available in each game region and real-money auction house:

The Americas Game Region

USD Auction House - Battle.net Balance and PayPal
MXN Auction House - Battle.net Balance and PayPal
AUD Auction House - Battle.net Balance and PayPal
BRL Auction House - Battle.net Balance only
CLP Auction House - Battle.net Balance only
ARS Auction House - Battle.net Balance only

Europe Game Region

EUR Auction House - Battle.net Balance and PayPal
GBP Auction House - Battle.net Balance and PayPal
RUB Auction House - Battle.net Balance only

Asia Game Region

No real-money auction house at launch

Back to top

*Are real-money auction house purchases and sales taxable?*
Tax laws vary by region, and it's possible that you may be required to pay tax on income you collect from real-money auction house sales. Certain states also impose a sales tax on all digital purchases, which is collected at the time a player purchases an item from the real-money auction house. Check your local tax regulations or consult a tax advisor for more information.

OMG!, this mean we're going to get more SPAM bots and more hacking, as people from those Asian sweat shops will keep on hunting items and gold to sell via RMAH, even with the 15% dip from Blizzard they still practically get to make money for free, at the cost of the sweat shop kids of course, they will obviously have accounts on the America and Europe server, as those are the market that they can cash out at.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> OMG!, this mean we're going to get more SPAM bots and more hacking, as people from those Asian sweat shops will keep on hunting items and gold to sell via RMAH, even with the 15% dip from Blizzard they still practically get to make money for free, at the cost of the sweat shop kids of course, they will obviously have accounts on the America and Europe server, as those are the market that they can cash out at.


Yep..

Starting to think I should start looking forward to another hack n slash arpg..

Although I'm still and will continue to play the crap out of d3.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Note that if receiving the proceeds of a sale into a player's Battle.net Balance would put that player over the maximum permitted balance, the player must receive the proceeds through PayPal or other approved third-party payment service (in regions where available). In these cases, the player will be instructed to contact customer service for further assistance..


Woah thought there was a hard $250 limit... looks like you can sell items for more if you find a buyer then.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Woah thought there was a hard $250 limit... looks like you can sell items for more if you find a buyer then.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> OMG!, this mean we're going to get more SPAM bots and more hacking, as people from those Asian sweat shops will keep on hunting items and gold to sell via RMAH, even with the 15% dip from Blizzard they still practically get to make money for free, at the cost of the sweat shop kids of course, they will obviously have accounts on the America and Europe server, as those are the market that they can cash out at.


i kinda wish that you cant take money out to deter bots and farmer but that wont make any sense









my new goal now is to _earn_ $60. so if i ever decide to quit, then at least i can say "well i got my $60 back".

and another $60 for heart of the swarm...another $60 for legacy of the void...and d3 will probably have an expansion too...and...


----------



## nycste

Guess I'll have to stand up for everyone else who the hell cares about money auction house it does not directly affect you unless you choose to let it please for the love of gates get back on track talking about the game not the auction house and legal crap.

/hides


----------



## Bobotheklown

Apparently people are already listing 1.1k-1.2k dps weapons for $200+ and they're selling.

lol


----------



## rctrucker

Awe...

I read up on the RMAH, and when I read the $250 cap, I thought that was going to be the issue making a lot of money at this game.

If I had known this I would have been farming to turn D3 into a cash cow.

EDIT so I dont double post...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Guess I'll have to stand up for everyone else who the hell cares about money auction house it does not directly affect you unless you choose to let it please for the love of gates get back on track talking about the game not the auction house and legal crap.
> /hides


If you want to start in on legal crap, imagine the taxes people should be paying when they buy this stuff. Use/Sales tax will be averted all day long, just like with half of the other internet sales.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> OMG!, this mean we're going to get more SPAM bots and more hacking, as people from those Asian sweat shops will keep on hunting items and gold to sell via RMAH, even with the 15% dip from Blizzard they still practically get to make money for free, at the cost of the sweat shop kids of course, they will obviously have accounts on the America and Europe server, as those are the market that they can cash out at.


Quote from Battle.net forums on RMAH...
Quote:


> As we've stated before, players will only have access to the real-money auction house while playing in their home game region (The Americas, Europe, or Asia), and characters created outside of your home region will not be able to buy, sell, or use items from any real-money auction house. Your home game region, along with which real-money auction houses you have access to, are determined by the country of residence registered to your Battle.net account. By default, Battle.net will automatically determine the most appropriate real-money auction house for you, but players in some regions may be able to access auction houses for additional currencies in their region via the in-game Options menu.


Any Asian sweat shop botters/hackers should only be able to use their own region RMAH and they will not be able to flood any other regions RMAH with their items. That is, until they find an easy way to change their home region on their Battle.net account. Right now I think you need to contact their customer service in order to have your region changed on your account.


----------



## Nethermir

im kinda worried how i will fare once pvp comes around. i am fairly good in most pvp/fighting games but i can see myself getting beaten and being told how i suck by someone who's wearing a trillion dollar gear from AH.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Quote from Battle.net forums on RMAH...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As we've stated before, players will only have access to the real-money auction house while playing in their home game region (The Americas, Europe, or Asia), and characters created outside of your home region will not be able to buy, sell, or use items from any real-money auction house. Your home game region, along with which real-money auction houses you have access to, are determined by the country of residence registered to your Battle.net account. By default, Battle.net will automatically determine the most appropriate real-money auction house for you, but players in some regions may be able to access auction houses for additional currencies in their region via the in-game Options menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Asian sweat shop botters/hackers should only be able to use their own region RMAH and they will not be able to flood any other regions RMAH with their items. That is, until they find an easy way to change their home region on their Battle.net account. Right now I think you need to contact their customer service in order to have your region changed on your account.
Click to expand...

All they need is to buy a few US accounts and use those solely for selling the items on RMAH I think... Can't they just farm the items in Asia and In game trade onto the US accounts?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> im kinda worried how i will fare once pvp comes around. i am fairly good in most pvp/fighting games but i can see myself getting beaten and being told how i suck by someone who's wearing a trillion dollar gear from AH.


So.. no different than D2.


----------



## ChrisB17

Some of the prices are UNREAL.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> All they need is to buy a few US accounts and use those solely for selling the items on RMAH I think... Can't they just farm the items in Asia and In game trade onto the US accounts?


I think all of the items would have to be farmed/botted/hacked on their respective servers in order to sell them.

You can't trade anything between servers.

From the interview I watched, 1 account can log on to the US and EU servers at the same time. The botters were doing this, so they have been generating the same amount of gold on each server.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Some of the prices are UNREAL.


Yet desperate people are buying them to show off their e-peen. I never really understood buying top of the line gear when this game is about gear grinding


----------



## AllGamer

i'm still at work

so is there anything in the RMAH that is actually worth anything compared to the ones listed on AH ?


----------



## Bobotheklown

So apparently, along with the supposed gold duping hotfix last night, it also no longer auto-joins you into general chat upon login, is this correct?

If so, I think the reasoning behind it is all the crap talking people would hear due to the RMAH going live. I mean, the forums are bad enough let alone in game general chat.

Smooth Blizz.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm still at work
> so is there anything in the RMAH that is actually worth anything compared to the ones listed on AH ?


Someone was saying right when it went live, 800dps 1hs were going for $5.

After about 30m, you can get a 900dps 1h for $5.

I would expect that it will get pretty cheap by tonight and bottom out some time around the weekend. After a lot of the items are purchased, the prices will go back up due to the fact that supply will start going down.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So apparently, along with the supposed gold duping hotfix last night, *it also no longer auto-joins you into general chat upon login, is this correct*?
> If so, I think the reasoning behind it is all the crap talking people would hear due to the RMAH going live. I mean, the forums are bad enough let alone in game general chat.
> Smooth Blizz.


Pretty sure I saw somewhere on Blizzard forums that that was an accident and they are going to "fix" it ( by having you auto join general chat again).


----------



## exzacklyright

Some guy on Reddit posted this.

http://i.imgur.com/mNDFD.png

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So apparently, along with the supposed gold duping hotfix last night, *it also no longer auto-joins you into general chat upon login, is this correct*?
> If so, I think the reasoning behind it is all the crap talking people would hear due to the RMAH going live. I mean, the forums are bad enough let alone in game general chat.
> Smooth Blizz.


That sounds like a good fix. Or at least give me an option to turn auto-join chat off. I have zero interest in general chat. I play with family only and avoid the AH, why would I want to join a general chat ever. I have this forum for my D3 question and news needs along with the Blizzard news page.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Some guy on Reddit posted this.
> http://i.imgur.com/mNDFD.png
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


That doesn't surprise me at all. There were items in D2 that sold for a lot on 3rd party forums. That particular item can have over 30% block, if it had a good roll with that, I wouldn't doubt it selling for that amount.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Some guy on Reddit posted this.
> http://i.imgur.com/mNDFD.png
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


LMAO!









hope no one is crazy enough to spend that kind of money on a bunch of pixels


----------



## HerkFE

Oh yay the RMAH is live now little jimmy can help fund tryanny and terrorism....because he wants the MAX DPS YO!!!


----------



## inertia

Was just about to say it's live, beat me to it.

Lol some very funny prices on greys and low blues.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Some guy on Reddit posted this.
> http://i.imgur.com/mNDFD.png
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


That red exclamation mark to the far right means auction failed. I have seen some screenshots that, if legit, means some people are doing quite well though.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...Go try it with a car.
> Buy a brand new car, drive it around for 1000 miles, decide that you don't like it and try to get a full refund.


That would be classified as The Lemon Law and I would get a full refund.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> That would be classified as The Lemon Law and I would get a full refund.


It's only a lemon if there's a proven issue.

Not a single issue you've thus far mentioned, qualifies for anything legitimate.

"Oh, I just didn't like it after beating inferno because it was broken enough for me to get here but...Uh, still don't like it" doesn't qualify as a valid lemon.

Try again.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope no one is crazy enough to spend that kind of money on a bunch of pixels


Back in the day I had an offer for my wow account for over $3000. After doing the math on how much I would have made per hour, I decided to hold onto it.

People will pay, you bet that they will.

League of legends, that game makes all of its money based of people willing to pay for stuff, instead of playing A LOT for it.

It comes down to this: Everyone values time. If a person makes X dollars an hour at work. That person is willing to pay for items worth X amount of time in game. I doesn't matter what the values of X are, because everyone has a different value on their time within reason.

Some people are willing to pay a couple hundred dollars to save them 50 or 100 hours in a game. Others are only willing to pay a small amount for 50 or 100 hours in a game.

If it costed $1 for 1,000,000 gold, and was legitimately available, how many people would pay $5, instead of spending all of the time it would take to get that money in game?


----------



## Spawne32

Im definately cashing in on this while the getting is good, reinstalling it, selling all the gear on my monk, and deleting the game lol


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's only a lemon if there's a proven issue.


Exactly, thus a Lemon.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Exactly, thus a Lemon.


The only senario I can see this is if you were playing a HC character, and one of the server side glitches (lag spike, d/c'd for suspicion of botting (reddit'r), ruber-banding, invisible wasp, etc.) were to kill your lvl 60 and they refusing to restore the character (which they would).

Then, I can see getting a refund.

Short of that, getting a refund abfter getting to lvl 60 / inferno is a no-go. You spent 50+ hours already playing the game, should ahve stopped at normal, or nightmare and said meh, and returned it.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Exactly, thus a Lemon.


Would love to see you pull this off (with a car) due to opinion.

At least with a car it either works or it doesn't.

Unless the game isn't running for you, it is working. Everything else is just opinion.

Wish I could use the Lemon law on all the games I didn't like.

Edit: I would have understood if you were still in Normal (maybe NM) but you got to end game content and than want a refund? That's like buying an icecream cone, eating the icecream and trying to return the cone for a full refund.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Would love to see you pull this off (with a car) due to opinion.
> At least with a car it either works or it doesn't.
> Unless the game isn't running for you, it is working. Everything else is just opinion.
> Wish I could the Lemon laws on all the games I didn't like.


Not opinion, they sold everyone a beta.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5760137425?page=1
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740845757
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5753737511


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Not opinion, they sold everyone a beta.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5760137425?page=1
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740845757
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5753737511


Hardcore players losing a character and someone claiming there was a gold dupe affects your gameplay in what way?

Inflated prices? Sure, doesn't ruin the game. Or does it?
You actually do play hardcore and lost a character due to server lag at a specific time on a specific date? I'm giving that a 1% chance of being true for you.

That said, I do agree it needed more QA time, and actual end game testers. Because I will agree the game is kind of broken right now. Still don't think a full refund is necessary, however.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> Not opinion, they sold everyone a beta.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5760137425?page=1
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5740845757
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5753737511


Somebody please link me to credible proof that gold duping works on US servers? I went through all the hub bub when it started and turned out the proof and stream people told me to watch was bogus.

Krip's livestream? Nothing on gold duping. People should watch actual content before making judgement calls. IF you watch his actual gameplay he doesn't have as much gold as he claims to have made from gold duping (more likely he's trolling for more viewers).

I'm not being sarcastic, if its true I would like credible proof. Not the Photoshopped picture that was being touted around to troll the noobs.

Lag can get bad but I haven't had issues. Started a HC character and its fine, as soon as it starts lagging I switch to my softcore chars.

Also if I make a thread saying people asking for resets are poor vindictive people who want to wipe out all the legit work players did since they were too lazy to, doesn't make it truth. Anybody can make a thread on bnet.

Anybody else find it funny people up in arms about D3's economy but nobody seems to care about our actual economy?


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hardcore players losing a character and someone claiming there was a gold dupe affects your gameplay in what way?
> Inflated prices? Sure, doesn't ruin the game. Or does it?
> You actually do play hardcore and lost a character due to server lag at a specific time on a specific date? I'm giving that a 1% chance of being true for you.
> That said, I do agree it needed more QA time, and actual end game testers. Because I will agree the game is kind of broken right now. Still don't think a full refund is necessary, however.


There was a youtube video of a mage farming inferno HC, act 2 where the wasps (that shoot the mini wasps) were off his screen, and the client thought the projectiles were stopped by a fense (thus stopped displaying the animation), butt he server still counted them as beign there, and the wizards steps forwards, then dies thte "ghost" projectiles he could have normally easily avoided.

Just saying, it is hard to fake that, I certainly have died in SC due to the occational ruberbanding. (got clipped at a corner, and kept getting rubber banded back on a plague / arcane mob (2-3 ruberbands before death).


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Hardcore players losing a character and someone claiming there was a gold dupe affects your gameplay in what way?
> Inflated prices? Sure, doesn't ruin the game. Or does it?
> You actually do play hardcore and lost a character due to server lag at a specific time on a specific date? I'm giving that a 1% chance of being true for you.
> That said, I do agree it needed more QA time, and actual end game testers. Because I will agree the game is kind of broken right now. Still don't think a full refund is necessary, however.


You can go back and read my Diablo 3 posts, I lost not 1, but 2 hardcore heroes due to server lag.

The dupe is completely real, proved on stream. I don't understand why the game was rushed and inferno was not tested. They really have no competitors except for the playerbase GW2 will pull away when it is inevitably released. Torchlight 2, PoE etc could be the greatest games ever made, but would never outsale Diablo 3 just because of the name. Maybe that's what Blizzard is banking on, who knows.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> You can go back and read my Diablo 3 posts, I lost not 1, but 2 hardcore heroes due to server lag.
> The dupe is completely real, proved on stream. I don't understand why the game was rushed and inferno was not tested. They really have no competitors except for the playerbase GW2 will pull away when it is inevitably released. Torchlight 2, PoE etc could be the greatest games ever made, but would never outsale Diablo 3 just because of the name. Maybe that's what Blizzard is banking on, who knows.


Can you tell me which stream? Everybody tells me to check Kripp's stream but I think he was trolling for more viewers.


----------



## S.M.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Somebody please link me to credible proof that gold duping works on US servers? I went through all the hub bub when it started and turned out the proof and stream people told me to watch was bogus.
> Krip's livestream? Nothing on gold duping. People should watch actual content before making judgement calls. IF you watch his actual gameplay he doesn't have as much gold as he claims to have made from gold duping (more likely he's trolling for more viewers).
> I'm not being sarcastic, if its true I would like credible proof. Not the Photoshopped picture that was being touted around to troll the noobs.
> Lag can get bad but I haven't had issues. Started a HC character and its fine, as soon as it starts lagging I switch to my softcore chars.
> Also if I make a thread saying people asking for resets are poor vindictive people who want to wipe out all the legit work players did since they were too lazy to, doesn't make it truth. Anybody can make a thread on bnet.
> Anybody else find it funny people up in arms about D3's economy but nobody seems to care about our actual economy?


It went viral and it was miraculously easy to do.

http://forums.d2jsp.org/topic.php?t=63160384&f=68


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> It went viral and it was miraculously easy to do.
> http://forums.d2jsp.org/topic.php?t=63160384&f=68


I've seen and read about the method, but apparently there is still no proof that it ever actually worked. Bashiok was watching the stream and asked him to do it on camera, and he wouldn't.

So I dunno what to make of it, but at this point I don't really care. It will all blow over soon enough.

(Sad to hear you actually did lose two hardcore characters though







Personally I'm too much of a wuss to play HC)


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> It went viral and it was miraculously easy to do.
> http://forums.d2jsp.org/topic.php?t=63160384&f=68


Can you link me something that isn't "hotfixed" or a vid of it working?

I know about the Asian item dupe which caused the rollback there but I'm still skeptical about the gold dupe.


----------



## S.M.

http://tw.battle.net/d3/zh/forum/topic/697956329

Google translate it.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Can you link me something that isn't "hotfixed" or a vid of it working?
> I know about the Asian item dupe which caused the rollback there but I'm still skeptical about the gold dupe.


So Blizzard admitted to the item dupe on the Asia servers, and rolled them back.

If the gold dupe was really working/circulating, why wouldn't they do the same for the US servers?

Especially if that dude really did have 50 billion gold or whatever. This leads me to believe it's a hoax, although, a well played one at that.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> http://tw.battle.net/d3/zh/forum/topic/697956329
> Google translate it.


Sigh, I know about the Asian dupe and how it works. Supposedly its a different setup for NA servers which is why it doesn't work here (or people would be duping items and not gold, items are the money item).

There is a rollback happening on Asia servers and they have track of all items and deleting them all (originals included).

That is completely different than the gold dupe frenzy thats happening on the NA servers.

Can you please link me to proof of the gold dupe bug on NA servers.

Blizzard admits to an item dupe in Asia and rollingback, if a gold dupe was found I'm sure they can delete it (everything is server side, they'll find any dupe if they look hard enough).


----------



## 222Panther222

Finally on inferno with my barb, the skeleton king kill me in one hit, i have 30k life.


----------



## sammkv

I just sold an item for $40

Decent legendaries sell reall quick on rmah


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Finally on inferno with my barb, the skeleton king kill me in one hit, i have 30k life.


Get more res and check out the threads for effective health.

Forgot what number but you should be rolling in with 100k+ effective health if you don't want to be 1 shotted (maybe 200k, forgot the exact numbers).


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I've seen and read about the method, but apparently there is still no proof that it ever actually worked. Bashiok was watching the stream and asked him to do it on camera, and he wouldn't.
> 
> So I dunno what to make of it, but at this point I don't really care. It will all blow over soon enough.
> 
> (Sad to hear you actually did lose two hardcore characters though frown.gif Personally I'm too much of a wuss to play HC)


Let me get this straight.

So Bashiok (A Blizzard employee) was asked to perform a duping glitch on camera that would either prove it exists (and that Blizzard was either ignorant of the fact that the exploit could so easily be done, or knew about it but completely ignored it existed until it went viral), or COMPLETELY DISPROVE the possibility of the Dupe. Then he WOULD NOT do it.

That is supposedly proof that it did not exist ???


----------



## unfriend

Double posted-sorry


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Let me get this straight.
> So Bashiok (A Blizzard employee) was asked to perform a duping glitch on camera that would either prove it exists (and that Blizzard was either ignorant of the fact that the exploit could so easily be done, or knew about it but completely ignored it existed until it went viral), or COMPLETELY DISPROVE the possibility of the Dupe. Then he WOULD NOT do it.
> That is supposedly proof that it did not exist ???


Bashiok, a blizzard employee, asked the guy claiming to have a dupe to do it. That guy then didn't do it.


----------



## eternal7trance

Why would you show a Blizzard employee the dupe? He was smart not to show Bashiok.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I just sold an item for $40
> Decent legendaries sell reall quick on rmah


lol i cant wait to cash in on this, i gotta get a transmission rebuilt


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Bashiok, a blizzard employee, asked the guy claiming to have a dupe to do it. That guy then didn't do it.


Completely my bad. I read it and interpreted it wrong. Went back and read it again. correctly this time.

Thanks for clarifying Crazy.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> lol i cant wait to cash in on this, i gotta get a transmission rebuilt


better cash in quick cause in a couple days prices will stabilize


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> better cash in quick cause in a couple days prices will stabilize


If i can make back the 65 bucks i spent on this game, ill be happy.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Error 37.


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


I've seen this picture posted quite a few times. That red exclamation mark on the far right side means auction failed. At least when I put an item up earlier right after servers went up that is what it said for me.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've seen this picture posted quite a few times. That red exclamation mark on the far right side means auction failed. At least when I put an item up earlier right after servers went up that is what it said for me.


That price seems about right though. It's one of the best shields out right now.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> That price seems about right though. It's one of the best shields out right now.


No doubt its a good shield, I'm just talking about the picture since it is popping up on lots of different site (i.e. Reddit, Blizzard's forums etc.). I personally only use RMAH to sell items. I could never put real money on items,its just not for me but to each his own I guess.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I agree so much. I can't stand the mess D3 is and I got my money back. What a dump.


This is fail.. Playing thru Inferno then getting your money back.. I am dissapoint. Anyone that upset would have bagged it somewhere thru Nightmare...


----------



## Rickles

Well, I was against people playing through inferno and then requesting a refund, but the input limit placed on tonight is the lamest thing I have ever seen in a game.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's pointless to sell on RMAH
> you can't get the money back in real life
> even if you make a million dollar of real money $ in battle.net
> that money stays in Blizzard
> you can only use the money to maybe pay your WOW account, or buy stuff from Blizzard webstore
> people can't get the money back into their real life bank account or paypal account
> with that in mind.... i very doubt the RMAH will go anywhere, specially with the 15% cut that blizzard eats from your earning
> so, i'm sure we'll still see most of the good items listed by 2 billion in game Gold in AH, than $200 of RMAH, because no should be dumb enough to spend that kind of money for stuff you can get using in game Gold


Haven't continued reading all the new posts yet because there are hundreds every time I log in... BUT just to clarify for people: YOU CAN WITHDRAW MONEY FROM THE RMAH! You have two options. Either adding it to your battle.net account which you can in turn use to buy crap on the RMAH or WoW or any other thing associated with battle.net OR you can immediately have the real money deposited into your paypal account. If you choose the first, then there is no way to get the real money at the moment, but if you have it deposited to your paypal, then you can build your loot stash and withdraw from paypal.

The thing I think it funny are the prices are ridic.... some of them things selling for millions of gold are going for like 300$ on the RMAH. What idiot would spend 3-4 times as much on a single piece of virtual gear as they did for the game itself?! HAHA and even crap rares... the starting bids are like 5$ ...seriously?!


----------



## darkphantom

I can't even join a damn game. This is so stupid.

I'm going back to SCII or HON...


----------



## Spawne32

reminds me of a game recently


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> This is fail.. Playing thru Inferno then getting your money back.. I am dissapoint. Anyone that upset would have bagged it somewhere thru Nightmare...


While this statement is somewhat true the game doesn't really start failing until hell and inferno when you start getting pigeonholed into certain specs. As a witch doctor I was able to use a summoning + locusts build until hell when they started getting one shotted and locusts felt underpowered. Went direbats for all of hell then had to switch again to a splinters build in inferno. Not what I envisioned at all.


----------



## Csokis

Game Creation Limit - Updated
Quote:


> 10:00 PM PDT- After looking into some reports from players it seems the limit may have not been working exactly as intended. Working properly you really shouldn't see it, even in fairly normal 'farming' conditions, or reasonable amounts of character swapping. We're shutting off the limitations off until we can take a better look at it tomorrow.
> 
> We've recently added a limit to the number of games a player can create within a certain amount of time. Players who hit this limit will see the error: "Input limit reached. Please wait to perform more actions." After receiving this error, you will need to wait approximately 10 to 15 minutes before creating any additional games.
> 
> This change was made to help reduce server strain and improve overall game stability, and we'll continue to monitor the situation and make additional improvements as necessary. We're currently working to find a solution that allows most players who are playing normally to create games without encountering this error, but will still limit some of the more extreme cases of rapid game creation. We appreciate your patience as we make these adjustments.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## pjBSOD

What is the time between game creations? I wouldn't think this would effect people who are doing their normal MF'ing runs whether it be warden / butcher runs or Siegebreaker runs, etc.


----------



## Sybr

Are there any experienced Which Doctors here who can recommend me some builds? I'm currently leveling one in coop with my buddy (DH) and we would like to kill as fast as possible







Currently lvl 25, using this skill set.
Soul harvest is amazing imo.


----------



## Zantrill

Need help... what Gems are good for Wizards in what soc's?


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> What is the time between game creations? I wouldn't think this would effect people who are doing their normal MF'ing runs whether it be warden / butcher runs or Siegebreaker runs, etc.


I could be wrong, but I don't believe Blizzard actually released the specific time between games / number of games within a certain time limits. As far as I have seen from browsing the Battle.net forums, it seems to be focused more at speed runs such as joining to search for a Treasure Goblin at a certain spot / Leaving game, rinse & repeat.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Need help... what Gems are good for Wizards in what soc's?


At lvl 60, your gear will consist of +intelligence. Therefore, it will be more beneficial to socket either a Ruby in your weapon for more base damage (a lot of skills use base damage), or Emeralds to increase Critical hit damage. The last one will increase your damage based on Crit%, so it might be a good idea to look for gear which increases your chances of striking a critical hit.
Also, Amethysts in helms are amazing for survivability, because they boost your life considerably. But if you plan on going full glass canon, you can put in a topaz for MOAR LOOT


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, I was against people playing through inferno and then requesting a refund, but the input limit placed on tonight is the lamest thing I have ever seen in a game.


until you have seen D2 and found out that the same thing existed


----------



## Rabbs

There doing maintenance again da hell.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So Blizzard admitted to the item dupe on the Asia servers, and rolled them back.
> If the gold dupe was really working/circulating, why wouldn't they do the same for the US servers?
> Especially if that dude really did have 50 billion gold or whatever. This leads me to believe it's a hoax, although, a well played one at that.


It's because there wasn't any duping on the US servers...Not at all.

Bashiok was invited to the livestream and when he demanded duplication of the process...It was never done, in fact...After "attempting" to replicate exactly what the Asia server had done, the guy nerd raged...Hard...And then logged off the livestream.

The dynamic I find most interesting is how easily the community buys into this...hokum...and spreads it like a cancer.

It also didn't happen on the Asian servers since day 1...I'm sorry but, that's just not true...The most recent patch actually allowed a "back door" to be used and thus, they rolled it back to the last patch.

I really don't care what any website says or "proves" because, nothing yet has actually 100% proven for real, that anything actually happened...Regardless of what morons demand on the forums.

Same goes for the authenticators...Not a SINGLE PERSON with an authenticator has actually been hacked yet...And every time someone makes the claim, Blizzard smacks it down like a joke...

A lot of you apparently have received refunds already, anyway so, I can't quite comprehend why you're still here stirring this crap up over and over again when again, there's 0 valid proof.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> While this statement is somewhat true the game doesn't really start failing until hell and inferno when you start getting pigeonholed into certain specs. As a witch doctor I was able to use a summoning + locusts build until hell when they started getting one shotted and locusts felt underpowered. Went direbats for all of hell then had to switch again to a splinters build in inferno. Not what I envisioned at all.


just curious, but what did you use for your wd in hell? I just killed magda in act II and am level 56. Over all im doin pretty well, maybe die once an hour (unless rubberbanding or lagging like a mofo), i've only had to reroll a map once. I have 5k dps, 20k hp, ~250 all res, 2k armor, and ~300hp/s regen, +15 yd or so gold grab. I currently use:
mana darts
grasp of dead/cool down reduction
soul harvest/slow rune
spirit walk/healing journey
zombie charger/exploding fire dogs (havnt unlocked bears yet)
gargantuan/stun rune

Passives:
blood ritual
spirit vessel
grave injustice


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> At lvl 60, your gear will consist of +intelligence. Therefore, it will be more beneficial to socket either a Ruby in your weapon for more base damage (a lot of skills use base damage), or Emeralds to increase Critical hit damage. The last one will increase your damage based on Crit%, so it might be a good idea to look for gear which increases your chances of striking a critical hit.
> Also, Amethysts in helms are amazing for survivability, because they boost your life considerably. But if you plan on going full glass canon, you can put in a topaz for MOAR LOOT


for pure damage, i'll suggest Emerald as well, as high quality as you can get,

raising Crit% it multiplies your base DPS expotentially

using Ruby to raise base DPS is good, but doesn't add as much damage as Crit% offers


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Finally on inferno with my barb, the skeleton king kill me in one hit, i have 30k life.


What spec are you running, and how much armor do you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S.M.*
> 
> The dupe is completely real, proved on stream.


The fact of the matter is, if your from the LOL community (which I am), it is a running joke to say "I saw it on stream".

This got blow out of proportion with the latest duping "hupla". It didn't happen on stream, there is no video proof of it for the NA/EU servers.


----------



## Argorn5757

hey guys i just picked up this game and i was wondering whats the easist class to play as a total beginner? thanks


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys i just picked up this game and i was wondering whats the easist class to play as a total beginner? thanks


Barb.

demon hunters are getting a lot of love at inferno, but imo dies a lot especially early on. Barbs just plow through normal like it's nothing


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys i just picked up this game and i was wondering whats the easist class to play as a total beginner? thanks


Well, this is a tough question. As far as leveling, the monk is the most forgiving, but when you reach endgame the melee classes become very gear dependent.

I would have to go with the Witch Doctor. Simply because you always have something there to tank for you, and you get very good escapes after you get a few levels. They also do an excellent amount of damage.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys i just picked up this game and i was wondering whats the easist class to play as a total beginner? thanks


Barbarian is ridiculously easy, just storm in and hack away. You feel VERY powerful doing that, it's amazing.

On a side note: I just did a 4-player blitz run through ActIV nightmare with my second char (me as a lvl50 wizard, plus a DH and two barbs), we died a lot but it was MADNESS! Storm in, pull way too much mobs, kite, revive teammate(s), teleport, and spend that arcane energy!
read: I had a lot of fun


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Barbarian is ridiculously easy, just storm in and hack away. You feel VERY powerful doing that, it's amazing.
> On a side note: I just did a 4-player blitz run through ActIV nightmare with my second char (me as a lvl50 wizard, plus a DH and two barbs), we died a lot but it was MADNESS! Storm in, pull way too much mobs, kite, revive teammate(s), teleport, and spend that arcane energy!
> read: I had a lot of fun


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, I officially have my first level 60. I got to inferno last night on my monk and have to say I think I did it right







. So far personally I have found the entire game to be relatively easy besides the occasional unfortunate elite roll, usually an arcane enchanted mix. I bought my gear at level 53? and still use all of it in inferno having 0 difficulty with non-elites. I was at 7k dps ~23k hp and near 450 resist. I decided to spend a bit so I bought a new wep (~600-700 dps I think), shield, chest armor, and pants all of which cost me under 75k each (wep was 100k) I am now sitting at something like 650 resist but still feel a little bit to squishy compared what I'm used to. But I suppose that isn't saying much. Next on my list I suppose is a MF set. Has anyone found a way to switch armor sets quickly yet?

Also, does anyone else find it extremely stupid to have only 3 search filters for gear when there are 6(+) variables? Right now I search for gear with +fire resist, + resist all, then either dex, vit, or sockets typically. Is that the way to go?

I also am thinking I need a new build possibly, I would gladly take all the information i can about inferno monk-ing.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Barbarian is ridiculously easy, just storm in and hack away. You feel VERY powerful doing that, it's amazing.
> On a side note: I just did a 4-player blitz run through ActIV nightmare with my second char (me as a lvl50 wizard, plus a DH and two barbs), we died a lot but it was MADNESS! Storm in, pull way too much mobs, kite, revive teammate(s), teleport, and spend that arcane energy!
> read: I had a lot of fun


I probably had the most stressful time playing co-op with my friend (D3 being his first Diablo game).

He would run out and pull like 5 different mobs as a wizard & scream to me "I'M BRINGING THE PARTY!!!"

Thank god I was a Barb that play through.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I probably had the most stressful time playing co-op with my friend (D3 being his first Diablo game).
> He would run out and pull like 5 different mobs as a wizard & scream to me "I'M BRINGING THE PARTY!!!"
> Thank god I was a Barb that play through.


Yeah I popped into the game of a friend who played WoW and never Diablo. He was dying every 12 seconds to the 4 special mobs he got over the waypoint lol.


----------



## a2hopper

Anyone know if blizzard is going to change the way NV works so that you can actually switch skills with it on?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I probably had the most stressful time playing co-op with my friend (D3 being his first Diablo game).
> He would run out and pull like 5 different mobs as a wizard & scream to me "I'M BRINGING THE PARTY!!!"
> Thank god I was a Barb that play through.


friends are nice like that







. I try to give my brother hell when I co-op with him too


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a2hopper*
> 
> Anyone know if blizzard is going to change the way NV works so that you can actually switch skills with it on?


No, that is the way it is intended to work. I would not be surprised if switching gear resets it too at some point to discourage 'MF sets'.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a2hopper*
> 
> Anyone know if blizzard is going to change the way NV works so that you can actually switch skills with it on?


I doubt it; punishing skill switching is half the reason it exists. Other half is to encourage killing mobs instead of boss running.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> friends are nice like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to give my brother hell when I co-op with him too





Spoiler: LEEEERRRROOOOOOY JEEEEEENNNKIIIINNNNSSS


----------



## AllGamer

last night i had some free time, and played 10 hours straight from 8pm

i had so much fun i did not realize the sun was already coming out, and i was due work in 3 hours

soo took a power nap for 2 hours and i still feel great for all the adrenaline rush









joined bunch of random mad rush through towns, and barbs and wizards just pulls crap load of mobs in Hell, too much for all to handle so it was all running rampant around kiting the whole thing, while the rest of anyone not being chased by the mobs, trims down the tail of the kite

got a few crap Legendary, loads of crap rares, and tons of gold

i was just in for the gold anyways

I seem to find better RAREs when i play solo, when i play in public games all the drops always sucks

my gear is still sub-par for Inferno, but is a breeze in Hell when i play solo

6300 DPS and 25k HP, is not much, but it's getting there, i'm saving up for lvl 60 gears

still level 54, not much time to play except for last night, that was the most fun since i've had the game for this long

well mainly because i've finally finished all the quests, up to Act 4 Hell, just not quite ready to do Inferno yet, until lvl 60 with proper gear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys i just picked up this game and i was wondering whats the easist class to play as a total beginner? thanks


i don't agree about Barb

Barb should at the very earliest be your 2nd class type to play, because it's heavily dependent on gears, and that means you need to farm tons of gold before you can gear a Barb up to stand Hell / Inferno

Barb is easy to play in Normal / Nightmare

If you join public games, you'll notice Wizard they simply waltz effortlessly thought all difficulty levels, just like Demon Hunters

Witch Doctor can be played 2 ways, like a "Wizard", or like a "Demon Hunter" depending on your gear, and the amount of DPS you do

it's a very fun class to play

Monk is great at boss fighting, but otherwise like Barb, they are also very gear dependant as it's also another Melee class

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LEEEERRRROOOOOOY JEEEEEENNNKIIIINNNNSSS


LMAO that's a classic


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I seem to find better RAREs when i play solo, when i play in public games all the drops always sucks
> my gear is still sub-par for Inferno, but is a breeze in Hell when i play solo
> 6300 DPS and 25k HP, is not much, but it's getting there, i'm saving up for lvl 60 gears
> still level 54, not much time to play except for last night, that was the most fun since i've had the game for this long
> well mainly because i've finally finished all the quests, up to Act 4 Hell, just not quite ready to do Inferno yet, until lvl 60 with proper gear


Lots of people don't have any MF, and since your MF gets averaged between the whole party, it's very possible to get worse drops in public games. I'm personally not selecting any of my gear for MF, so anyone who multiplays with me gets theirs cut in half practically lol.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i don't agree about Barb
> Barb should at the very earliest be your 2nd class type to play, because it's heavily dependent on gears, and that means you need to farm tons of gold before you can gear a Barb up to stand Hell / Inferno
> Barb is easy to play in Normal / Nightmare


That's why I recommended it to a beginner, you can always switch to another class once you get the hang of the game or you don't want to tackle inferno yet.

After 100+ previous posts of hate/complaints, I am sincerely happy I could read the joyful experiences of other players. After all: this game is a ton of fun for most players out there!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> friends are nice like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to give my brother hell when I co-op with him too


He was such a trip.

We fought Belial & at the second stage he goes "Hey just wondering... you know when you get the time could I get a rez" my face = ಠ_ಠ
So I try to rez him and it took 8 times because right at the end of the rez Belial would hit me & I would have to start all over again.

Same thing happened with the Diablo fight.
Well now that I think about it I think it happened in every boss fight.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> That's why I recommended it to a beginner, you can always switch to another class once you get the hang of the game or you don't want to tackle inferno yet.
> After 100+ previous posts of hate/complaints, I am sincerely happy I could read the joyful experiences of other players. After all: this game is a ton of fun for most players out there!


I'll to agree with some of the past post that claimed the Developers favoured the ranger classes in D3

D1 and D2 melee classes had the upper hand

in D3 is a full 180 change

Playing as DH is relatively "easy" even in hell, but i couldn't believe the type of walk the in park the Wizards classes were doing in game

mobs where both Barb / Monk had trouble with, Wiz just come in zap zap zap with their hydras and Lazers, and the area is clear...

almost feel ashamed of my under powered DH compared to the Wizards, LMAO









but even so, DH still can kill things fairly easy compared to Barb / Monk in hell with minimal kiting

Wizard thy don't even kite, they are simply a power house

they walk in, unload their storm of spells, ... next area... rinse and repeat

in the back of my head, i kept saying to myself on those 10 hours "i should have made my Wiz the main" LOL









i play all 5 classes, i knew Wiz are powerful, just never expected to be such an extend

i played DH to be on the safe side due its healing sentry tower, which is extremely convenient when you play solo, and dealing with bosses

but of all the classes i like WD and Monk the most, both are very action oriented

WD is a good balance between DH + Wiz


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I'll to agree with some of the past post that claimed the Developers favoured the ranger classes in D3
> D1 and D2 melee classes had the upper hand
> in D3 is a full 180 change
> Playing as DH is relatively "easy" even in hell, but i couldn't believe the type of walk the in park the Wizards classes were doing in game
> mobs where both Barb / Monk had trouble with, Wiz just come in zap zap zap with their hydras and Lazers, and the area is clear...
> almost feel ashamed of my under powered DH compared to the Wizards, LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even so, DH still can kill things fairly easy compared to Barb / Monk in hell with minimal kiting
> Wizard thy don't even kite, they are simply a power house
> they walk in, unload their storm of spells, ... next area... rinse and repeat
> in the back of my head, i kept saying to myself on those 10 hours "i should have made my Wiz the main" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i play all 5 classes, i knew Wiz are powerful, just never expected to be such an extend
> i played DH to be on the safe side due its healing sentry tower, which is extremely convenient when you play solo, and dealing with bosses
> but of all the classes i like WD and Monk the most, both are very action oriented
> WD is a good balance between DH + Wiz


You do realize that once a DH hits inferno, every single line above, is instantly invalidated, right?

At over 70k dps, now, 400 resists and 25k hp, I get 1 hit by EVERYTHING, in Act 1 of inferno...

I've spent a good 5-6m on gear alone...There are still many elite packs I can't actually kill...~ Invulnerable Minions Mortar ~ and it's game over, for me.

While I get to watch Barbs and Monks that have only spent 1-2m on gear, in public games, blast through the same elite pack that just ate me alive...

It's very different end-game...


----------



## Shiftstealth

I have a 60 barb that roflstomps act 1 inferno. 67k hp 550 resist 9k damage. my wiz friend would get one shot by blues and i would tell him just to stay dead while i killed them.
Depends on if you know what you are doing or not.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I have a 60 barb that roflstomps act 1 inferno. 67k hp 550 resist 9k damage. my wiz friend would get one shot by blues and i would tell him just to stay dead while i killed them.
> Depends on if you know what you are doing or not.


Act 1 Inferno and below are pretty easy IMO. Act 2 Inferno and above changes everything. I really don't know of anyone that has much trouble until they get to A2 Inferno.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You do realize that once a DH hits inferno, every single line above, is instantly invalidated, right?
> At over 70k dps, now, 400 resists and 25k hp, I get 1 hit by EVERYTHING, in Act 1 of inferno...
> I've spent a good 5-6m on gear alone...There are still many elite packs I can't actually kill...~ Invulnerable Minions Mortar ~ and it's game over, for me.
> While I get to watch Barbs and Monks that have only spent 1-2m on gear, in public games, blast through the same elite pack that just ate me alive...
> It's very different end-game...


Those invulnerable minion ones really start to suck using a ranged attack. I'm playing WD now and when I run into them, the invunerable ones always get in the way and block my shots (darts) to non-invulnerable one. Takes a while to get through them beings I have to attack by other means most of the time. I could see where a melee class could be better at them beings they can get up close and attack without having the others block your attacks.


----------



## Bobotheklown

My Barb is finally able to play in Act 2 inferno!

After picking up a cheapo helm of command and string of ears 14%, I'm able to tank elite packs finally









Now I need to work on getting my HP up, as my resists are all above 700, my hp is only 25k D:


----------



## HerkFE

If you build your monk right a la Damage Reduction, Life on hit, get gear that has the single resistance you are buffing plus all resistance, and manage your spirit properly you can do fine. Sure when I pull molten, shielding, arcane enchanted mobs I get raped but I can still kill most inferno Elite mobs solo as long as there is not more than one in the same place.

I just wish people weren't gouging the prices of gear so much, the game has denegrated into hoping you catch a lucky roll on the AH and it not already being sold. You just don't find the gear you need to progress playing on anything resembling a casual basis.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Those invulnerable minion ones really start to suck using a ranged attack. I'm playing WD now and when I run into them, the invunerable ones always get in the way and block my shots (darts) to non-invulnerable one. Takes a while to get through them beings I have to attack by other means most of the time. I could see where a melee class could be better at them beings they can get up close and attack without having the others block your attacks.


the best few public games i had are the times when there is 1 of each class, and all the classes have an "aura" type buff, and we all summon it when killing elites packs

the best combination i've seen is when we play DH + Wiz + Barb + Monk

each class abilities balances off the lack of the other class

be hardly get any HP reduction when we all work in sync

it does sucks big time when all 4 members in the party are all ranged

LOL







we all just scramble around when we hit those invulnerable packs, or worse indestructible ones (which doesn't quite make sense, as you can skill kill them, just takes a very very long time)

the worse is when you get invulnerable + damage reflection

every time you use your best skill / spell, you better be sure you have enough HP left to take it


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> My Barb is finally able to play in Act 2 inferno!
> After picking up a cheapo helm of command and string of ears 14%, I'm able to tank elite packs finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to work on getting my HP up, as my resists are all above 700, my hp is only 25k D:


A cheap string of ears does cheap mean 3-10m?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> A cheap string of ears does cheap mean 3-10m?


I snagged by 14% one for 800k I think


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You do realize that once a DH hits inferno, every single line above, is instantly invalidated, right?
> At over 70k dps, now, 400 resists and 25k hp, I get 1 hit by EVERYTHING, in Act 1 of inferno...
> I've spent a good 5-6m on gear alone...There are still many elite packs I can't actually kill...~ Invulnerable Minions Mortar ~ and it's game over, for me.
> While I get to watch Barbs and Monks that have only spent 1-2m on gear, in public games, blast through the same elite pack that just ate me alive...
> It's very different end-game...


Your doing it wrong if you have HP and resistance lol

Nothing but damage sadly blame blizzard


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Your doing it wrong if you have HP and resistance lol
> Nothing but damage sadly blame blizzard


Not according to them...The entire "Glass cannon" setup is being changed in 1.3...

Right now, maybe...But, post 1.3, no.

Even still, we get 1 shotted regardless of any preventative measure.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I snagged by 14% one for 800k I think


o wow all of them have str or int its hard finding decent monk one under 3m so I gave up


----------



## sugiik

argh stressed on act 2 inferno (barb)
feels lkee 800 res and 12,5k dps not enough, need to crank the dps, but the 1hd heapon is really expensive, tired famr on act 1

i think gonna play hardcore for a while since i haven't touch it....


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> argh stressed on act 2 inferno (barb)
> feels lkee 800 res and 12,5k dps not enough, need to crank the dps, but the 1hd heapon is really expensive, tired famr on act 1
> i think gonna play hardcore for a while since i haven't touch it....


Have you played durring a hotfix?? Good luck with hardcore.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Have you played durring a hotfix?? Good luck with hardcore.


I won't even touch HC until the game has been out a bit longer and things are more stable. No use investing the time or gold only to have some ninja hotfix lag me out to die on some trash mobs.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I won't even touch HC until the game has been out a bit longer and things are more stable. No use investing the time or gold only to have some ninja hotfix lag me out to die on some trash mobs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Have you played durring a hotfix?? Good luck with hardcore.


yup, that happened again last night

at one point it lagged so badly, we all got booted out of the game, and had to log back in, to be welcome with "Breaking News" message about servers going to be shutdown & inaccessible.... yet we were in the game when the time listed was supposed to be not accessible, and even after we got booted out we were able to log back in.

but yeah, good luck if you are a hardcore, that practically guarantees a 100% death since you have no idea when that is happening and chances are you are farming, and even low level mob can easily kill you in those lag times


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> yup, that happened again last night
> at one point it lagged so badly, we all got booted out of the game, and had to log back in, to be welcome with "Breaking News" message about servers going to be shutdown & inaccessible.... yet we were in the game when the time listed was supposed to be not accessible, and even after we got booted out we were able to log back in.
> but yeah, good luck if you are a hardcore, that practically guarantees a 100% death since you have no idea when that is happening and chances are you are farming, and even low level mob can easily kill you in those lag times


If you are playing hardcore, you just have to log off if things start getting laggy. If you don't, then it's your fault when you die due to lag.

I think I'm probably going to do HC when I beat inferno and start getting bored. Not sure what char will be best, maybe monk due to dodge?

Also, for any HC players in here, I have a hack for you.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hit alt F4 when it gets rough


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Also, for any HC players in here, I have a hack for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hit alt F4 when it gets rough


Should make a Macro for that, my Keyboard has a built in macro system so it can record keystrokes & make them a macro.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Not according to them...The entire "Glass cannon" setup is being changed in 1.3...
> Right now, maybe...But, post 1.3, no.
> Even still, we get 1 shotted regardless of any preventative measure.


This is good news right? I didn't know it was changing. I can finally tank act 3 semi OK and did public game to get past my sticking point yes we all died a lot but it was pretty funny and had a barb who just wouldn't quit his life stealing was insane tank setup yet I felt a tad stronger or better player I just couldn't get over his must of been life on hit values.

Currentently in need of fire all resist gear and nice rings neck to go with a monk build. Currently onl my neck has LOH def need more at point where i dont get one shotted anymore yet i have a still in need of those nice weapons and 4k + block shield @25 block or better. I really don't know how monks get so much damage while being so tanky maybe just more dex on higher tier gear with some crit thrown in?


----------



## AllGamer

here's something just for fun when rolling a new character for whatever reason, and if you have the spare time / gold / and magic parts

so i was looking through all the available sets you can make from the Black Smith, and by level 22 you can combine both Born's set + Cain's Set, then you can get the goodies extra stats from both sets

although there's no point making any until patch 1.03 when they actually buff up the Legendaries and Uniques items

these 2 sets compliments each other

Born's Pauldrons
Born's Carapace
Born's Seething Rage

Cain's Slippers
Cain's Warmers
Cain's Laurel
Cain's Raiment

i was actually trying to do the same research to see if there's any set worth while for lvl 60 that can be fitted together, for Hell / Inferno

Question:

in D3 can we equipt 2 of the same Weapon or Rings for Legendaries & Set items like we did in D2?

for example
Hallowed "set" only really works if you use any Hallowed melee weapon + Hallowed Barrier shield

but what if i use 2x Hallowed Avenger, otherwise the other stats for 2 piece of Hallowed won't trigger right?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> This is good news right? I didn't know it was changing. I can finally tank act 3 semi OK and did public game to get past my sticking point yes we all died a lot but it was pretty funny and had a barb who just wouldn't quit his life stealing was insane tank setup yet I felt a tad stronger or better player I just couldn't get over his must of been life on hit values.
> Currentently in need of fire all resist gear and nice rings neck to go with a monk build. Currently onl my neck has LOH def need more at point where i dont get one shotted anymore yet i have a still in need of those nice weapons and 4k + block shield @25 block or better. I really don't know how monks get so much damage while being so tanky maybe just more dex on higher tier gear with some crit thrown in?


Well the way monks and barbs are built, if they stack their damage stat they get more tanky. Barbs get DMG + Armor from STR, and monks get DMG + Dodge from DEX. Although I think the scaling with dex is a little bit better,


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Should make a Macro for that, my Keyboard has a built in macro system so it can record keystrokes & make them a macro.


Not a bad idea. See your life getting down and all your health pots on cooldown, just hit the key right away. I'm only in act2 hell, but I haven't had any deaths yet I couldn't have prevented by alt f4. It's inferno that's the killer I guess.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LEEEERRRROOOOOOY JEEEEEENNNKIIIINNNNSSS


i joined my very first public game last night and had a blast. leeroy jenkins was our hero. all us 4 have semi-crap gear, act 2 and faced an elite, those bugs that spits out poison flies. for some reason one wiz ran away and attracted a second pack. since we all know that we will die, one suggested "ok, let's just lure those near the portal so everytime we die, we just rush back in". surprisingly, everyone agreed and it was a very dumb idea that is was hilarious. we were dying within less than a minute, revive and rush back in. i must've spent 20k+ on repairs and got crappy rares at the end. but it didn't bother me much. no one was really concerned about it nor the drops, everyone just wants to play. it was a nice run.


----------



## Sainesk

current lag is horrible. Stupid Bliz servers or patch. They should rename this game to Blizz RMAH since the actual game will be an expansion.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> current lag is horrible. Stupid Bliz servers or patch. They should rename this game to Blizz RMAH since the actual game will be an expansion.


I'm guessing you haven't made any money yet


----------



## AllGamer

does anyone have a full SET of greens yet?

do you get all shinny like a walking lamp like back in D2 ?


----------



## Nethermir

YES! i sold something!









Item name 1 Ancient Thorn
Time of transaction 13 Jun 2012 06:36 PM UTC
Sale price $1.75
Transaction fee $1.00
Applicable taxes $0.00
Your proceeds $0.75


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

My friend has made $40 so far.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> YES! i sold something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name 1 Ancient Thorn
> Time of transaction 13 Jun 2012 06:36 PM UTC
> Sale price $1.75
> Transaction fee $1.00
> Applicable taxes $0.00
> Your proceeds $0.75


----------



## 1rkrage

I made $0.99 and it's still processing :lol:


----------



## AllGamer

*Green Sets + Legendaries goal anyone?*









*Weapon:*

*Hallowed Avenger & Hallowed Barrier*
Hand Bow
257.8-265.7
Damage Per Second
(48-50)-(274-282) Damage
1.60 Attacks per Second
+31-35% Damage
+130-149 Dexterity
Increases Hatred Regeneration by 1.02-1.17 per Second
+3 Random Magic Properties

Shield
860 Armor
+16.5-24.9% Chance to Block
1960-2800 Block Amount
+51-60 Resistance to All Elements
+8% Chance to Block
1.0-2.6% Chance to Stun on Hit
+3 Random Magic Properties

(2) Set:
+40 Resistance to All Elements
Increases Attack Speed by 5%

*vs.*

*Hallowed Divide & Hallowed Barrier*
Axe
314.1-326.5
Damage Per Second
(147-151)-(270-278) Damage
1.51-1.52 Attacks per Second
+31-35% Damage
Increases Attack Speed by 16-17%
Critical Hit Damage Increased by 56-60%
+3 Random Magic Properties

Shield
860 Armor
+16.5-24.9% Chance to Block
1960-2800 Block Amount
+51-60 Resistance to All Elements
+8% Chance to Block
1.0-2.6% Chance to Stun on Hit
+3 Random Magic Properties

(2) Set:
+40 Resistance to All Elements
Increases Attack Speed by 5%

Armor:
*
Sage's Grasp*
Gloves
441-465 Armor
+78-83 Vitality
+191-215 Armor
Critical Hit Chance Increased by 7.0-7.5%
+3 Random Magic Properties

*Sage's Seekers*
Boots
441-465 Armor
+51-60 Resistance to All Elements
+191-215 Armor
+12% Movement Speed
+3 Random Magic Properties
*
Sage's Stones*
Helm
608-644
Armor
+286-322 Armor
15-16% Better Chance of Finding Magical Items
Reduces the duration of control impairing effects by 11-12%.
+3 Random Magic Properties

(2) Set:
+35 Strength
+35 Dexterity
+35 Intelligence
+35 Vitality

*combined with:*

*Demon's Binding*
Belt
215 Armor
+41-45 Fire Resistance
+4 Random Magic Properties

*Demon's Cage*
Chest Armor
322 Armor
+41-45 Fire Resistance
+5 Random Magic Properties

*Demon's Flesh*
Pants
322 Armor
+41-45 Fire Resistance
+5 Random Magic Properties

*Demon's Manacles*
Bracers
179 Armor
+41-45 Fire Resistance
+3 Random Magic Properties

*Demon's Wings*
Shoulders
286 Armor
+41-45 Fire Resistance
+5 Random Magic Properties

(2) Set:
Melee attackers take 999 Fire damage per hit.
(3) Set:
1.1% Chance to Fear on Hit
(4) Set:
+3% Damage to Demons

*To top up with these accessories:*
*
Mara's Kaleidoscope*
Legendary Amulet
+66-71 Strength
+66-71 Dexterity
+66-71 Intelligence
+66-71 Vitality
+11-20 Resistance to All Elements
Reduces damage from ranged attacks by 4%.
Reduces damage from melee attacks by 4%.
+2 Random Magic Properties

*and*

*Band of Hollow Whispers*
Legendary Ring
+78-83 Vitality
+11-20 Resistance to All Elements
Each Hit Adds +152-224 Life
10.0-30.0% chance to inflict Bleed for 73-147-74-294 damage over 5 seconds.
Reduces damage from ranged attacks by 2-4%.
+1 Random Magic Properties
*
Skull Grasp*
Legendary Ring
+(17-22)-(34-44) Damage
Each Hit Adds +152-224 Life
Critical Hit Chance Increased by 4.0%
Increases Damage Against Elites by 3-4%
One of 3 Magic Properties (varies)
+130-149 Intelligence
+130-149 Dexterity
+130-149 Strength
+1 Random Magic Properties

either that or go with a full set of Natalya's + whatever extras


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Check out my kill videos, they're only normal as I just beat the game, expect Nightmare videos very soon. All of my videos are first-time kill videos as well.

MrPaladinGuy


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Mara's Kaleidoscope
> Legendary Amulet
> +66-71 Strength
> +66-71 Dexterity
> +66-71 Intelligence
> +66-71 Vitality
> +11-20 Resistance to All Elements
> Reduces damage from ranged attacks by 4%.
> Reduces damage from melee attacks by 4%.
> +2 Random Magic Properties
> 
> and
> 
> Band of Hollow Whispers
> Legendary Ring
> +78-83 Vitality
> +11-20 Resistance to All Elements
> Each Hit Adds +152-224 Life
> 10.0-30.0% chance to inflict Bleed for 73-147-74-294 damage over 5 seconds.
> Reduces damage from ranged attacks by 2-4%.
> +1 Random Magic Properties


I'll take one of each please


----------



## rctrucker

I don't know how many of you follow streamers, but one of the best Wizards "Trumph" has sold all of his gear on the AH, in plans to rebuy it all when the prices drop.

Not a bad idea, if you have some of the best pieces of gear.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you are playing hardcore, you just have to log off if things start getting laggy. If you don't, then it's your fault when you die due to lag.
> I think I'm probably going to do HC when I beat inferno and start getting bored. Not sure what char will be best, maybe monk due to dodge?
> Also, for any HC players in here, I have a hack for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hit alt F4 when it gets rough


AFAIK, alt-F4 only closes it client-side. There's a 10 second "log out period" to prevent things like this from working outside of towns and cities.


----------



## calavera

Let me get this straight on MF. I thought the higher MF you have it just means you have a higher chance of getting drops. That doesn't necessarily mean you get better quality drops, correct?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Let me get this straight on MF. I thought the higher MF you have it just means you have a higher chance of getting drops. That doesn't necessarily mean you get better quality drops, correct?


Monsters have their own loot table, so MF won't affect quality of rares just the amount of times it drops.

But than you got to remember you still get lvl 55 rares in Inferno. I'm guessing people just say you get better quality drops due to increasing the amounts of drops.

Say a monster can drop an ilvl 62 gear, he can still drop lvl 55 or ilvl 61. With 200% MF, 1 kill roughly equates to 3 kills so the chances of getting the max ilvl item is higher but you won't get higher ilvl than what the loot tables say.

Also certain monsters are hardcoded for certain drops. Pony Hell is hardcoded to drop a max of lvl 59 rares, doesn't matter how much MF you have.

Edit: To the guy asking about wearing multiple Legendaries. If they say unique equipped you can only equip 1. Raged hard when I couldn't dual wield my Rainbow Swords for lolz.


----------



## sammkv

I can't see how you can go thru hardcore with the horrible lag hitbox from monsters. Especially if you're a kiting class there are times where things get near and you know you timed it just right to get enough space but you still die


----------



## nycste

hey anyone does anyone craft gear here like a normal thing is it worth doing assuming 1/10 things could sell decent how much loss we talking about or is it pretty even?

if something costs 130k to craft and 75 items in materials how much (in general) would those items cost off the ah to buy mats and hit craft?

so as example

1. 130k plus 130k(mats) 1/10 items good

or more like

2. 130k plus 300k (mats) 1/10 good but lose a lot more money?

I assume only the better +5 or +6 gear is worth making?

just curious all my money came from selling the best doomcaller crossbow pattern for a few m


----------



## simonfredette

Im surprised with how much real cash you can make , I started keeping as much legendary loot as possible before they started the real currency and just today I sold 4 items and made a profit of about 20$ , a bit less I think , they take 1$ off and then 15% I think so if you sell for 5$ you get about 3.40$ back or so , I sold one for 15$ so that kind of helped , but at this rate if the prices people are buying for dont go down you could make a little money off this game , at least pay it off pretty quick.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> hey anyone does anyone craft gear here like a normal thing is it worth doing assuming 1/10 things could sell decent how much loss we talking about or is it pretty even?
> if something costs 130k to craft and 75 items in materials how much (in general) would those items cost off the ah to buy mats and hit craft?
> so as example
> 1. 130k plus 130k(mats) 1/10 items good
> or more like
> 2. 130k plus 300k (mats) 1/10 good but lose a lot more money?
> I assume only the better +5 or +6 gear is worth making?
> just curious all my money came from selling the best doomcaller crossbow pattern for a few m


don't craft until next patch. it's financially illogical unless you have some nice patterns


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> don't craft until next patch. it's financially illogical unless you have some nice patterns


o didn't realize smithing prices are going to drop to

does this mean we should stockpile crafting materials foe certain slots because demand is lower now?


----------



## exzacklyright

I was gonna get this game... but then realized. It's just like any other mmo. *PAY TO WIN.* I'd only be playing for the PVP (which will probably be crappy), or to play with friends. What do you do when you and all your friends are level 60 after a day? Not much.. grind for gear. That's it. It's the sad but unfortunate truth. I got a character to 60 with decent gear on my friends account but it's just not really worth it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hey guys. How much do you think I could get for this helm. Shown vs one of the best helms in the marketplace. (Too lazy to crop.)


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hey guys. How much do you think I could get for this helm. Shown vs one of the best helms in the marketplace. (Too lazy to crop.)


level 27 gear.. worth not much...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> level 27 gear.. worth not much...


Still. Better than all the items in the marketplace, and those sell for a lot.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

its not worth anything...


----------



## Sainesk

for anyone struggling to get geared up, next 3 people who pm me in game and say "overclock me some loot" so I know you're someone on OCN get an invite to free fully cleared inferno ponyland run - clouds and there's a pinata. Would be preferred if you have some MF gear (like 150+) since I think the MF gets averaged between all players. CalmStorm#1326
Inviting when there's 3 people. Or 10 more mins as of this edit.

Scored like a perfect roll rare ring for my DH with ias, dex, vit, and max damage


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> for anyone struggling to get geared up, next 3 people who pm me in game and say "overclock me some loot" so I know you're someone on OCN get an invite to free fully cleared inferno pony run - clouds and there's a pinata. Would be preferred if you have some MF gear (like 150+) since I think the MF gets averaged between all players.
> Scored like a perfect roll rare ring for my DH with ias, dex, vit, and max damage


tried to add you said the tag doesn't exist. oh well

not it worked. weird


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hey guys. How much do you think I could get for this helm. Shown vs one of the best helms in the marketplace. (Too lazy to crop.)


Honestly I've made more gold from lvl 30 and under loot than anything else the past 3-4 days (I'm in A2 inferno and haven't got many good drops lately). The thing is you have to price it at a price appropriate for its lvl. I never price gear at that lvl for more than 25k and that is only for really nice gear. Leveling is so quick no one is going to use it for long and they aren't going to spend much on it. Most lower lvl items I put up at 12-15k buyout and 2-5k bid. Since I have been lvling up other characters the last few days I've sold quite a bit of lower lvl items.


----------



## likethegun

Doesn't everyone just LOVE when Blizzard announces a shutdown only an hour before it happens?! GAHH!!! Second night in a row after yesterday mornings maintenance!


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Doesn't everyone just LOVE when Blizzard announces a shutdown only an hour before it happens?! GAHH!!! Second night in a row after yesterday mornings maintenance!


So annoying!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> for anyone struggling to get geared up, next 3 people who pm me in game and say "overclock me some loot" so I know you're someone on OCN get an invite to free fully cleared inferno ponyland run - clouds and there's a pinata. Would be preferred if you have some MF gear (like 150+) since I think the MF gets averaged between all players. CalmStorm#1326
> Inviting when there's 3 people. Or 10 more mins as of this edit.
> Scored like a perfect roll rare ring for my DH with ias, dex, vit, and max damage


awww i didtn see the post till servers went down right now









ill gladly join u sometime soon and help you monk tank here! (although inferno cows hurt bad i havent tried to kill any in my MF gear lol)

PS does my post count as a future run sign up sheet posting! and anything else you have for sale for a monk id gladly attempt to pay ur prices


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> awww i didtn see the post till servers went down right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill gladly join u sometime soon and help you monk tank here! (although inferno cows hurt bad i havent tried to kill any in my MF gear lol)


hehe next time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> PS does my post count as a future run sign up sheet posting!


I'll invite you to one personally some time, you can either add me or pm me your tag. I don't think i'll run a sign up sheet though, the current method seemed to work nicely - though I don't think the OCNers who joined found anything outstanding







worried about the slight chance that the list grows faster than I can clear









just wondering, is the RMAH safe for sellers - I mean, are sellers protected in any way from charge-backs and such?
I wasn't really planning on using it, but found a rare ring that may be worth selling with approx. +18 max dmg, 129+ dex, 130+ vit, 17% ias which I have no use for (i'm a sucker for using legendaries apart from my wep







)


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> hehe next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering, is the RMAH safe for sellers - I mean, are sellers protected in any way from charge-backs and such?
> I wasn't really planning on using it, but found a rare ring that may be worth selling with approx. +18 max dmg, 129+ dex, 130+ vit, 17% ias which I have no use for (i'm a sucker for using legendaries apart from my wep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


if you dont sell that for a ton of money i think i am very interested in it!!!!!!!!!!!! o and a few more !!!!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> hehe next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering, is the RMAH safe for sellers - I mean, are sellers protected in any way from charge-backs and such?
> I wasn't really planning on using it, but found a rare ring that may be worth selling with approx. +18 max dmg, 129+ dex, 130+ vit, 17% ias which I have no use for (i'm a sucker for using legendaries apart from my wep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As far as payouts, if you cash out directly to paypal (which is the only way to actually get your hands on the money, rather than just having it in your battle.net account to be only used on blizzard products) then it's protected just fine.

As far as actual transactions. No charge backs or anything like that. All sales/bids are final! Lol unless they lose the auction obviously... But yeah, thats why the money has to be deducted from buyers account at time of bid, not like ebay or something.

Seems to be pretty legit at this point...!

And regarding the above posts... If you ever feel generous enough to help a brother out... I'm still trying to gear up to get through inferno lol. Have been doing non-stop butcher runs and still can't seem to find anything worth while to help me. Maybe let me run wit you a time or two







? And since prices in AH are still ridic. It will take me a week of farming at this rate just to get a good belt or something from act 1!

If anyone on here wants to add me LIKETHEGUN#1970


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> As far as payouts, if you cash out directly to paypal (which is the only way to actually get your hands on the money, rather than just having it in your battle.net account to be only used on blizzard products) then it's protected just fine.
> As far as actual transactions. No charge backs or anything like that. All sales/bids are final! Lol unless they lose the auction obviously... But yeah, thats why the money has to be deducted from buyers account at time of bid, not like ebay or something.
> Seems to be pretty legit at this point...!
> And regarding the above posts... If you ever feel generous enough to help a brother out... I'm still trying to gear up to get through inferno lol. Have been doing non-stop butcher runs and still can't seem to find anything worth while to help me. Maybe let me run wit you a time or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? And since prices in AH are still ridic. It will take me a week of farming at this rate just to get a good belt or something from act 1!
> If anyone on here wants to add me LIKETHEGUN#1970


heya, not sure what class you are but me and Se7en play together almost daily from the forums hes a WD actually he has lots of 60s now i think, i am currently a monk and got everything on farm other then act 3-4 inferno act 3 is almost fully in my grips i think.... I do not know my name and number offhand but I will find you in game sometime soon.

just started leveling a barbarian and it is cakewalk and a blast so far. I do see some issues coming up soon I haven't come close to dying once but I did lose half my life once and almost freaked out and looked for my heal or bubble ability (just like i do every 3seconds on my monk) but it was not there. So anyone got any tips on leveling a barb? I will checkout some youtube videos shortly but wanted to know from people I can at least chat with!

o and ps my barb just hit 20 i have had a phat 2h weapon with life on hit gem but i already dislike how slow it is compared to my usual 1hers on my monk and figured my gosh combine 2 1hers on the barb with frenzy attack that must be beautiful.


----------



## pjBSOD

Stuck in act 3 Inferno right now, gear isn't good enough to kill the boss under the keep.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> AFAIK, alt-F4 only closes it client-side. There's a 10 second "log out period" to prevent things like this from working outside of towns and cities.


Evidently that isn't the case







. I hit alt+f4 while fighting monsters, and both my brother and my gf said I left the game immediately.


----------



## Zantrill

I was in-game when Windows update shut me down without asking...


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just started leveling a barbarian and it is cakewalk and a blast so far. I do see some issues coming up soon I haven't come close to dying once but I did lose half my life once and almost freaked out and looked for my heal or bubble ability (just like i do every 3seconds on my monk) but it was not there. So anyone got any tips on leveling a barb? I will checkout some youtube videos shortly but wanted to know from people I can at least chat with!


Practice attacking while holding 'Shift': it forces you to stand still and it is great for crowd control and dodging fixed damage points (e.g. desecrator or acid pools) because you have a very long reach (using 2H weapons). Revenge is an essential barb skill because it can cause a lot of damage and it can (fully) heal you when surrounded by enemies. Be careful though because it is activated by _chance_, so don't rely on it in extreme situations.
For leveling, I suggest this build:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#beYcVR!ZY!aaZaa

It focuses on massive AoE damage.
You start by running towards a group of enemies, then you use ground stomp with wrenching smash, which pulls enemies towards you and stuns them. Then you use Rend with increased range for AoE Damage over Time. Finish the surviving mobs with your primary attack: Cleave with rupture, which can cause chain reactions on clustered low-health mobs (=super fun).

Seismic slam is used to push enemies away when needed and can be used as a ranged attack vs champions.

For bosses and more though enemies, Revenge and Ignore Pain (lvl22) will keep you alive. Keep Ignore pain as a last resort skill.

Passives are set for maximum damage, so your primary AoE attacks will be even more effective.

I had a blast with this build through Normal and Nightmare.


----------



## Zantrill

Been playing for 6 days now. lvl33 wizard on normal mode act 4. 814 Intel. Any suggestions? First time playing Diablo any number. (1,2,3) I use one handed weapons and focus on Intel first and Vit second. Am I doing it wrong? Thoughts?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Evidently that isn't the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hit alt+f4 while fighting monsters, and both my brother and my gf said I left the game immediately.


Lame.


----------



## Dooginater

OMG, Act 2 on inferno is insane, I've gotten to the point to where I can farm act 1 relatively easily (Still die on elite firechain-jailing-wallers) but on act2 to even normal mobs are giving me the one two. Those bugs that fire the smaller bugs are annoying. Seriously what kinda gear should a barbarian have at this point?

My dps is 16k and my health is @ 42k.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> OMG, Act 2 on inferno is insane, I've gotten to the point to where I can farm act 1 relatively easily (Still die on elite firechain-jailing-wallers) but on act2 to even normal mobs are giving me the one two. Those bugs that fire the smaller bugs are annoying. Seriously what kinda gear should a barbarian have at this point?
> My dps is 16k and my health is @ 42k.


Welcome to the point where 90% of all melee characters are stuck right now









I read some great AI improvements are coming with patch 1.0.3, e.g. when you chase those wasps, they won't turn around and shoot 4 projectiles in your face anymore. My advice would be: get a shield with high block chance and gear with a lot of resist all. But alas, everyone wants that gear right now so it's insanely expensive.


----------



## Dooginater

So basically farm gold like crazy? lol

You think act 3 or act 4 hell yield the best gold?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> heya, not sure what class you are but me and Se7en play together almost daily from the forums hes a WD actually he has lots of 60s now i think, i am currently a monk and got everything on farm other then act 3-4 inferno act 3 is almost fully in my grips i think.... I do not know my name and number offhand but I will find you in game sometime soon.
> just started leveling a barbarian and it is cakewalk and a blast so far. I do see some issues coming up soon I haven't come close to dying once but I did lose half my life once and almost freaked out and looked for my heal or bubble ability (just like i do every 3seconds on my monk) but it was not there. So anyone got any tips on leveling a barb? I will checkout some youtube videos shortly but wanted to know from people I can at least chat with!
> o and ps my barb just hit 20 i have had a phat 2h weapon with life on hit gem but i already dislike how slow it is compared to my usual 1hers on my monk and figured my gosh combine 2 1hers on the barb with frenzy attack that must be beautiful.


Awesome! I gotta monk right now and a wizard thats around lvl 25-30ish. would like to fully deck out my monk come pvp time and so i can easily get stuff to level other characters. That's why I only have one lvl 60 ATM.


----------



## pjBSOD

I just learned that you cannot use the RMAH unless you have an authenticator (physical or phone). I don't own a cellphone currently, and I have zero use or want for an authenticator. So, with this being said, I have to SPEND money to put virtual items up for sale, PLUS they take my money after the item(s) sell too.

Blizzard is really starting to rustle my jimmies.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just learned that you cannot use the RMAH unless you have an authenticator (physical or phone). I don't own a cellphone currently, and I have zero use or want for an authenticator. So, with this being said, I have to SPEND money to put virtual items up for sale, PLUS they take my money after the item(s) sell too.
> Blizzard is really starting to rustle my jimmies.


But you would also complain if you got hacked and someone was dabbling around in the real money you were making.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> But you would also complain if you got hacked and someone was dabbling around in the real money you were making.


I could see how that's valid, but you shouldn't be forced to setup an authenticator. Also, I believe there's also something you have to setup to transfer the money from Battlenet currency to PayPal. Gah


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just learned that you cannot use the RMAH unless you have an authenticator (physical or phone). I don't own a cellphone currently, and I have zero use or want for an authenticator. So, with this being said, I have to SPEND money to put virtual items up for sale, PLUS they take my money after the item(s) sell too.
> Blizzard is really starting to rustle my jimmies.


Mobile one is free.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just learned that you cannot use the RMAH unless you have an authenticator (physical or phone). I don't own a cellphone currently, and I have zero use or want for an authenticator. So, with this being said, I have to SPEND money to put virtual items up for sale, PLUS they take my money after the item(s) sell too.
> Blizzard is really starting to rustle my jimmies.


There's an alternate way, there's multiple authenticator emulators available for Windows, this of course kind of makes the authenticator useless from a security point of view not to mention that it's 3rd party software.

Blue comment about these emulators: http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/2569217651


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Mobile one is free.


Yeah, I don't have a smart phone though, just a regular Verizon that currently doesn't have service because I've been jobless for awhile and don't start semester until the Fall. I think I'll just buy the authenticator... I'd really like to sell items on the RMAH.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just learned that you cannot use the RMAH unless you have an authenticator (physical or phone). I don't own a cellphone currently, and I have zero use or want for an authenticator. So, with this being said, I have to SPEND money to put virtual items up for sale, PLUS they take my money after the item(s) sell too.
> Blizzard is really starting to rustle my jimmies.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> But you would also complain if you got hacked and someone was dabbling around in the real money you were making.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I could see how that's valid, but you shouldn't be forced to setup an authenticator. Also, I believe there's also something you have to setup to transfer the money from Battlenet currency to PayPal. Gah


What Blizzard SHOULD have done is include one of their $6.50 keychain authenticators along with the game. ESPECIALLY if it was going to be required for the RMAH. The thing can't cost more than a dollar or so mass produced, so it realistically would have been better from a customer satisfaction/ security standpoint.

Then it is simply a matter of whether or not the user chooses to add it to the account or not.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> What Blizzard SHOULD have done is include one of their $6.50 keychain authenticators along with the game. The thing can't cost more than a dollar or so mass produced, so it realistically would have been better from a customer satisfaction/ security standpoint.
> Then it is simply a matter of whether or not the user chooses to add it to the account or not.
> Just my .02 cents.


Yeah but your talking over 6 million dollars there







.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah but your talking over 6 million dollars there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Which they will easily make back within the first week the RMAH is live.


----------



## Methos07

But then people would complain about Blizzard forcing two-factor authentication on everyone, even those who didn't want to use the RMAH (even if that isn't actually the case)...

It's really an endless cycle of complaints and grievances.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> But then people would complain about Blizzard forcing two-factor authentication on everyone, even those who didn't want to use the RMAH (even if that isn't actually the case)...
> It's really an endless cycle of complaints and grievances.


Which is why I had said : "Then it is simply a matter of whether or not the user chooses to add it to the account or not."

Just include the Authenticator, but allow us to choose. Then the customer has no one to blame but themselves for a lapse in account security. The tool was provided to them. It was their choice to opt not to take advantage of it and use it.


----------



## Methos07

I was more making a jest towards the people complaining about the auction house in general. It's not a required part of the game but people complain about it being there as if Blizzard was shoving it down their throats.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I was more making a jest towards the people complaining about the auction house in general. It's not a required part of the game but people complain about it being there as if Blizzard was shoving it down their throats.


Not only is it not required, but people who want to buy items would be able to fro third parties anyways. It changes nothing about the game, the "pay2win" guys would still buy all the best items.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I was more making a jest towards the people complaining about the auction house in general. It's not a required part of the game but people complain about it being there as if Blizzard was shoving it down their throats.


I hear ya, and I agree with you. Sad but true.


----------



## Sainesk

don't see a pinata, but if anyone wants to pop some clouds in inferno whimsyshire in their mf gear, i've cleared. Shoot me a pm in game (CalmStorm#1326) saying something like "overclock me some loot" so I know you're an OCNer and i'll accept when there's 3 people or 1/2 and nobody else pms me within like 15 mins.

edit: done, but don't worry i'll do more soon


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just learned that you cannot use the RMAH unless you have an authenticator (physical or phone). I don't own a cellphone currently, and I have zero use or want for an authenticator. So, with this being said, I have to SPEND money to put virtual items up for sale, PLUS they take my money after the item(s) sell too.
> Blizzard is really starting to rustle my jimmies.


I thought I read that you only need the authenticator (mobile/key chain one) if you choose to add to your Battle.net balance or to transfer money to your Battle.net balance. If you want to transfer money to or buy using PayPal, you only need to link your PayPal account to your login and sign up for the SMS Protect.

EDIT: Sorry, missed the part of you not having a cellphone right now.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> What Blizzard SHOULD have done is include one of their $6.50 keychain authenticators along with the game. ESPECIALLY if it was going to be required for the RMAH. The thing can't cost more than a dollar or so mass produced, so it realistically would have been better from a customer satisfaction/ security standpoint.
> Then it is simply a matter of whether or not the user chooses to add it to the account or not.
> Just my .02 cents.


The authentication requirement exists because 10% or more of Diablo 3's population, is literally so dumb, they gave the EXACT SAME INFORMATION to the gold site as they used on their Blizzard accounts.

Let's be very up front about that.

These weren't brute-forced accounts...These were idiots that tried to cheat and were then, compromised.

It's because of those idiots that we were then forced to authenticate.

In no way/shape/form/function is that a predictable dynamic or, even a predictable outcome before the game had released.

Right now, the authenticators exist at COST...Actually, Blizzard loses money on every key-chain.

For E-Peen, if he'd like to participate in the current idiocy that is the RMAH (We can charge 250$ so now we're going to charge 250m on the gold AH HA HA HA HA) then he can buy an authenticator.

You don't NEED the RMAH or the AH to be successful in this game.

In truth, this is a situation that "WE" as the Diablo 3 community, created and you couldn't have predicted this, a month ago or two months ago...


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> don't see a pinata, but if anyone wants to pop some clouds in inferno whimsyshire in their mf gear, i've cleared. Shoot me a pm in game (CalmStorm#1326) saying something like "overclock me some loot" so I know you're an OCNer and i'll accept when there's 3 people or 1/2 and nobody else pms me within like 15 mins.


Wait.... i thought each member would need to have the staff of that level to enter?

no? can i send an invite to my son so he can get into whimsey (normal mode)?


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Wait.... i thought each member would need to have the staff of that level to enter?
> no? can i send an invite to my son so he can get into whimsey (normal mode)?


yep. I was crashing public games and opening the cow level for lvl 2s a few weeks back









funny to see some entering and dying


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Wait.... i thought each member would need to have the staff of that level to enter?
> no? can i send an invite to my son so he can get into whimsey (normal mode)?


yep, as long as one person has the staff everyone can get in


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> So basically farm gold like crazy? lol
> You think act 3 or act 4 hell yield the best gold?


IMO that is the best gold mine with safety in mind


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Wait.... i thought each member would need to have the staff of that level to enter?
> no? can i send an invite to my son so he can get into whimsey (normal mode)?


Only one person needs the staff. Once the portal is open anyone in your game or that you invite can enter.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The authentication requirement exists because 10% or more of Diablo 3's population, is literally so dumb, they gave the EXACT SAME INFORMATION to the gold site as they used on their Blizzard accounts.
> Let's be very up front about that.
> These weren't brute-forced accounts...These were idiots that tried to cheat and were then, compromised.
> It's because of those idiots that we were then forced to authenticate.
> In no way/shape/form/function is that a predictable dynamic or, even a predictable outcome before the game had released.
> Right now, the authenticators exist at COST...Actually, Blizzard loses money on every key-chain.
> For E-Peen, if he'd like to participate in the current idiocy that is the RMAH (We can charge 250$ so now we're going to charge 250m on the gold AH HA HA HA HA) then he can buy an authenticator.
> You don't NEED the RMAH or the AH to be successful in this game.
> In truth, this is a situation that "WE" as the Diablo 3 community, created and you couldn't have predicted this, a month ago or two months ago...


I swear, every time you post, I get this warm and sunshiney feeling inside.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> edit: done, but don't worry i'll do more soon


are you doing this with the DH? youve got about double armor as me, but i assume you would still be 1shotted.. youve got some dps on me though. i can kill the regulars pretty well, but i cant dent the elites. maybe one of these times you would show me how you're clearing this level? if its not some secret, of course


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The authentication requirement exists because 10% or more of Diablo 3's population, is literally so dumb, they gave the EXACT SAME INFORMATION to the gold site as they used on their Blizzard accounts.
> Let's be very up front about that.
> These weren't brute-forced accounts...These were idiots that tried to cheat and were then, compromised.
> It's because of those idiots that we were then forced to authenticate.
> In no way/shape/form/function is that a predictable dynamic or, even a predictable outcome before the game had released.
> Right now, the authenticators exist at COST...Actually, Blizzard loses money on every key-chain.
> For E-Peen, if he'd like to participate in the current idiocy that is the RMAH (We can charge 250$ so now we're going to charge 250m on the gold AH HA HA HA HA) then he can buy an authenticator.
> You don't NEED the RMAH or the AH to be successful in this game.
> In truth, this is a situation that "WE" as the Diablo 3 community, created and you couldn't have predicted this, a month ago or two months ago...


There is so much wrong with this post.. I don't even wanna get started.
Quote:


> I swear, every time you post, I get this warm and sunshiney feeling inside.


lol


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> are you doing this with the DH? youve got about double armor as me, but i assume you would still be 1shotted.. youve got some dps on me though. i can kill the regulars pretty well, but i cant dent the elites. maybe one of these times you would show me how you're clearing this level? if its not some secret, of course


Hey, yep I get 1 shotted by anything in there except reflect damage (yay?), so I just went for mainly offense with a bunch of "defensive" abilities on gear like blind on hit, fear on hit, knockback on hit and such to support my kiting/running around circle areas with caltops (jagged spikes).







Use elemental arrows to beat invulnerable minions, but they still drive me crazy.

also wow







to think I used to feel bad spending real money just building pauper (commons only) decks back when I played MTGO... could never bring myself to pay this much for an in game item.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Welcome to the point where 90% of all melee characters are stuck right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read some great AI improvements are coming with patch 1.0.3, e.g. when you chase those wasps, they won't turn around and shoot 4 projectiles in your face anymore. My advice would be: get a shield with high block chance and gear with a lot of resist all. But alas, everyone wants that gear right now so it's insanely expensive.


This. I have warden/butcher on farm mode, but I can't get anywhere in act 2 as a level 60 barbarian. I have ~500-600 resist all with war cry, ~8k armor un-buffed, ~40k hit points, ~7.4k dps (I know this needs to be closer to 10k), and +440 life on hit with my main hand weapon. Enemies just crush me. And the better resist all gear is so pricey.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


I think I see project "make enough money on the Diablo III auction house to buy an msi 670" on the horizon


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> This. I have warden/butcher on farm mode, but I can't get anywhere in act 2 as a level 60 barbarian. I have ~500-600 resist all with war cry, ~8k armor un-buffed, ~40k hit points, ~7.4k dps (I know this needs to be closer to 10k), and +440 life on hit with my main hand weapon. Enemies just crush me. And the better resist all gear is so pricey.


Sounds like you need a helm of command and string of ears.

That's what got my barb past the act 2 wall







(or into, rather







)


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> There is so much wrong with this post.. I don't even wanna get started.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, every time you post, I get this warm and sunshiney feeling inside.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Really, where was I actually wrong?

Every single point I made in my post, is/has been supported by Blizzard employee's on the forums...

With the exception of where hackers got the info but, considering the integrity of these forums, let's be honest...They all went and signed up to buy gold, used the same email...This happened in Rift...It happened in GW, L2...You can't stop stupid.

Even the current state of the AH has been commented on, by Blizzard employees.

The only point of debate in my entire blurb was in regards to the AH not being entirely necessary...It's not...Do they intend on it being so? Well, that's a loaded question and open for your own interpretation but, so much wrong? Please...Prove me wrong.

I'd also like proof, since it seems to be your claim, that a single person with an authenticator was compromised on Battle.net. I hope there is some because, I'll be the first person to sue them under the CSA//FOIA...And by the end, I'll own my own house on St. Barths so, please, at any time, prove it happened.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> This. I have warden/butcher on farm mode, but I can't get anywhere in act 2 as a level 60 barbarian. I have ~500-600 resist all with war cry, ~8k armor un-buffed, ~40k hit points, ~7.4k dps (I know this needs to be closer to 10k), and +440 life on hit with my main hand weapon. Enemies just crush me. And the better resist all gear is so pricey.


This is where a lot of melee get stuck because we don't have the luxury of going full DPS like ranged and just avoid damage but the scale in gear required to absorb/mitigate damage from Act1 to Act2 is a problem. Thankfully this is being addressed in the next patch.

With the reduction in damage from mobs in Act2 and the chance of higher tier gear dropping in Act1 and Act2 after patch 1.03. It should help you muscle through the content with a little more ease.

I would look for more life on hit but your resists need to be higher. Around 800+ all with physical resists being a priority over all the others.

I am in the same boat as you. Although my barb can complete Act2.. Act3 face rolls me. I really need a decent "string of ears" which should help out a ton.

I rolled a DH specifically to do Siegebreaker runs to help gear my barb.


----------



## rctrucker

I know that a lot of people are viewing the AH as "evil" , but most just need to learn how to use it.

There are plenty of smart buyers and sellers out there, and also plenty of people that have no idea what they are doing. In the last 4 days I have made 1.5m gold and $12 just playing the AH. I started with only 1m gold to make all of that, and I haven't even got to play the game more than a couple hours.

Take the time and learn what classes want in each piece of gear. Spend the time browsing the AH for under priced items, buy them, and resell them for a profit (remember that the AH takes a cut when you resell the item).

You can do it OCN! I don't get much time to play games so I have to make every hour count, but I do have 5-10m, 2-3x a day, to make the gold I need to get items so I don't have to farm.


----------



## Argorn5757

hey guys im back with another question.

i convinced my friend to by the game, and now we want to play co-op together.

I am a wizard, and am wondering what he should be to create the best paring?

thanks


----------



## StaticFX

where is the best place to farm for gold... im a lvl 54 DH in act I hell (just past the skeleton king) - Having a hard time with Hell so i need to farm for gold to buy better stuff


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> where is the best place to farm for gold... im a lvl 54 DH in act I hell (just past the skeleton king) - Having a hard time with Hell so i need to farm for gold to buy better stuff


Pony level is pretty good for gold farm. A lot of people have been doing Skeleton King runs as well.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Really, where was I actually wrong?
> Every single point I made in my post, is/has been supported by Blizzard employee's on the forums...
> With the exception of where hackers got the info but, considering the integrity of these forums, let's be honest...They all went and signed up to buy gold, used the same email...This happened in Rift...It happened in GW, L2...You can't stop stupid.
> Even the current state of the AH has been commented on, by Blizzard employees.
> The only point of debate in my entire blurb was in regards to the AH not being entirely necessary...It's not...Do they intend on it being so? Well, that's a loaded question and open for your own interpretation but, so much wrong? Please...Prove me wrong.
> I'd also like proof, since it seems to be your claim, that a single person with an authenticator was compromised on Battle.net. I hope there is some because, I'll be the first person to sue them under the CSA//FOIA...And by the end, I'll own my own house on St. Barths so, please, at any time, prove it happened.






Ok... here we go, I'm probably only going to do this once. I don't enjoy long winded arguments.
Quote:


> The authentication requirement exists because 10% or more of Diablo 3's population, is literally so dumb, they gave the EXACT SAME INFORMATION to the gold site as they used on their Blizzard accounts.


10% of D3 players buy gold? Was that proven by a blue in the forum? The gold buying sites are not the only way people are getting hacked, probably not even the majority. It's usually due to either a keylogger or people using the same password/email for multiple sites and forums. (I can link to an article on inc.gamers if you need it)
Quote:


> Right now, the authenticators exist at COST...Actually, Blizzard loses money on every key-chain.


Blizzard has been silent on this. We don't know if they make or lose money on authenticators. The only source I have for this is here. Yes it is a random blog, yes it does have some good information and some actual proof of costs for buying these devices in bulk. (look at the updates near the bottom of the blog post)


Spoiler: Small excerpt from it



And here's official proof directly from Vasco, the manufacturers, themselves.

This is a 2006 document detailing the Digipass line. In 2004, the cost per token was ~$3.50. In 2005, it was ~$3.00 each. And in 2006, it cost ~$2.00 each per token. They have probably made improvements in manufacturing technology since then, and bulk sales have definitely increased quite substantially so you could assume that their DigiPass Go 6 tokens cost $2 at the very most to manufacture (parts, construction, etc.)


Quote:


> For E-Peen, if he'd like to participate in the current idiocy that is the RMAH (We can charge 250$ so now we're going to charge 250m on the gold AH HA HA HA HA) then he can buy an authenticator.
> 
> *You don't NEED the RMAH or the AH to be successful in this game.*
> 
> In truth, this is a situation that "WE" as the Diablo 3 community, created and you couldn't have predicted this, a month ago or two months ago...


The AH is 95% mandatory as a melee char. The reason I leave that 5% is for those that actually grind out act 4 hell to earn a few items to start act 1 inferno. I think you play a DH, so I can see why it's not mandatory for you. But it's widely suggested that, for barb at least, you need the AH to advance. (or friends to give you craptons of gear)

Good grief, I've gotta get back to work.

Edit: grammar


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Really, where was I actually wrong?
> Every single point I made in my post, is/has been supported by Blizzard employee's on the forums...
> *With the exception of where hackers got the info but*, considering the integrity of these forums, let's be honest...They all went and signed up to buy gold, used the same email...This happened in Rift...It happened in GW, L2...You can't stop stupid.
> Even the current state of the AH has been commented on, by Blizzard employees.
> The only point of debate in my entire blurb was in regards to the AH not being entirely necessary...It's not...Do they intend on it being so? Well, that's a loaded question and open for your own interpretation but, so much wrong? Please...Prove me wrong.
> I'd also like proof, since it seems to be your claim, that a single person with an authenticator was compromised on Battle.net. I hope there is some because, I'll be the first person to sue them under the CSA//FOIA...And by the end, I'll own my own house on St. Barths so, please, at any time, prove it happened.


I posted an interview done with a botter/gold farmer/seller a few pages back. He said they get their passwords from forum sites etc then spam them into D3 and get lucky since quite a few people use the same passwords for multiple things.
Here is the interview, he talks about it around the 24 minute mark IIRC:


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I posted an interview done with a botter/gold farmer/seller a few pages back. He said they get their passwords from forum sites etc then spam them into D3 and get lucky since quite a few people use the same passwords for multiple things.
> Here is the interview, he talks about it around the 24 minute mark IIRC:
> *snip*


Thank you! This is the article from inc.gamers I was talking about.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> where is the best place to farm for gold... im a lvl 54 DH in act I hell (just past the skeleton king) - Having a hard time with Hell so i need to farm for gold to buy better stuff


I'm in act 2 hell and strugling a little as well. I'll probably be doing some nightmare pony runs tonight, i have the staff. pm if youre interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The authentication requirement exists because 10% or more of Diablo 3's population, is literally so dumb, they gave the EXACT SAME INFORMATION to the gold site as they used on their Blizzard accounts.
> Let's be very up front about that.
> These weren't brute-forced accounts...These were idiots that tried to cheat and were then, compromised.
> It's because of those idiots that we were then forced to authenticate.
> In no way/shape/form/function is that a predictable dynamic or, even a predictable outcome before the game had released.
> Right now, the authenticators exist at COST...Actually, Blizzard loses money on every key-chain.
> For E-Peen, if he'd like to participate in the current idiocy that is the RMAH (We can charge 250$ so now we're going to charge 250m on the gold AH HA HA HA HA) then he can buy an authenticator.
> You don't NEED the RMAH or the AH to be successful in this game.
> In truth, this is a situation that "WE" as the Diablo 3 community, created and you couldn't have predicted this, a month ago or two months ago...


I am not surprised at all that dummies were handing out their logins and pw to gold miners. I disagree that that autheticators and sms verification codes are necessary tho. After all, you make it idiot proof and someone will make a better idiot.

I, for one, will not be using the RMAH at all. Period. Not even selling stuff. I think it's ridiculous that people are spending large mounds of cash on this crap and it's a shameless money grab by bliz. I wont be part of it. I get _why_ they're doing it, they just want a piece of what would happen anyway. Still, this worse than DLC, which im ashamed to admit i've purchased.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to think I used to feel bad spending real money just building pauper (commons only) decks back when I played MTGO... could never bring myself to pay this much for an in game item.


i would not spend more than $10 on some pixels

apparently anything less than $10 will get processed immediately
but if it's more than $10 it takes a few hours / days before they release the item / money


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> I'm in act 2 hell and strugling a little as well. I'll probably be doing some nightmare pony runs tonight, i have the staff. pm if youre interested.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Pony level is pretty good for gold farm. A lot of people have been doing Skeleton King runs as well.


i'm game if anyone is on tonight

just ping me in game AllGamer#1869

i don't really care much about the drops, i'm more into gold farming

as drops sucks most of the time

i rather cherry pick from AH with the stats i want


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys im back with another question.
> i convinced my friend to by the game, and now we want to play co-op together.
> I am a wizard, and am wondering what he should be to create the best paring?
> thanks


monk would be the best melee to offset your spell casting

monk can dodge and be fast vs Bosses

also has that nice skill that TELEPORTS all the mobs to the monk, so as a spell caster, you can just unleash all your spell to where the monk is standing, for a better AOE hit


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i would not spend more than $10 on some pixels
> apparently anything less than $10 will get processed immediately
> but if it's more than $10 it takes a few hours / days before they release the item / money










Must be why mine is still pending.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> where is the best place to farm for gold... im a lvl 54 DH in act I hell (just past the skeleton king) - Having a hard time with Hell so i need to farm for gold to buy better stuff


I would farm gold with Skeleton king runs, no reason to go back too far because the Skeleton king can still drop you useful items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys im back with another question.
> i convinced my friend to by the game, and now we want to play co-op together.
> I am a wizard, and am wondering what he should be to create the best paring?
> thanks


I would suggest pairing with a melee character, either a barb or a monk. Both have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Bobotheklown

For those of you looking for a gold farm, this is what I've been doing.




I had 200% GF on my barb, did this for a few hours last night. Personally, I averaged around 300k an hour.

I'd suggest giving it a shot


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I posted an interview done with a botter/gold farmer/seller a few pages back. He said they get their passwords from forum sites etc then spam them into D3 and get lucky since quite a few people use the same passwords for multiple things.
> Here is the interview, he talks about it around the 24 minute mark IIRC


I've actually seen the video so, I'm not going to say anything in regards to it's validity but, in being on the back-end, there are far more people that use the same information, exactly, than there are admins/mods that phish via a user forum.

Beyond that, it still doesn't change the fact that, not a SINGLE USER with an authenticator has yet been hacked.

I also, do not agree that you're forced in any way/shape/form to use the AH or the RMAH...Yes, you'd have to farm longer but, saying it's impossible...Really? You are not required to do anything you don't want to do...You weren't forced to do anything...Weren't even forced to buy the game...So, I view that as being an invalid stance.

Also, having been on the back-end and having had to fix the authenticator servers, I will tell you that, they sell them at a loss...It's a very minuscule loss when you actually break down subscription rates vs. longevity...See, if you feel safe, you subscribe longer so, they actually, technically, make money off of people feeling safe but, not off of the item, itself.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i would not spend more than $10 on some pixels
> apparently anything less than $10 will get processed immediately
> but if it's more than $10 it takes a few hours / days before they release the item / money


i sold an item for $1.75 (lol) and it's pending for two days now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm game if anyone is on tonight
> just ping me in game AllGamer#1869
> i don't really care much about the drops, i'm more into gold farming
> as drops sucks most of the time
> i rather cherry pick from AH with the stats i want


are you doing inferno runs or hell?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> hey guys im back with another question.
> i convinced my friend to by the game, and now we want to play co-op together.
> I am a wizard, and am wondering what he should be to create the best paring?
> thanks


I think a melee character such as a barb or monk would pair best. This is for the later hell and inferno modes where the melee can help hold the mobs in place while you do damage. If you roll 2 ranged classes you both will be doing a lot of kiting and it is a hassle IMO.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i sold an item for $1.75 (lol) and it's pending for two days now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you doing inferno runs or hell?


only nightmare and hell

i've not started inferno yet, need to farm more gold to get proper gear for inferno

nightmare is a walk in the park for me

hell is like nightmare for me, so no problem there as long as i keep away from those pools of acid plague or molten lava, or those mobs that likes to throw Molotov frames


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> only nightmare and hell
> i've not started inferno yet, need to farm more gold to get proper gear for inferno
> nightmare is a walk in the park for me
> hell is like nightmare for me, so no problem there as long as i keep away from those pools of acid plague or molten lava, or those mobs that likes to throw Molotov frames


Most people I know, do Warden/Butcher runs because in Hell/Inferno, it's the easiest/fastest content to shoot through + you make about 200k/hr doing it.

It's not as rewarding as act 3 but, far more in act 3, 1 shots than in act 1.

Good place to start is the Blockade.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> For those of you looking for a gold farm, this is what I've been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I had 200% GF on my barb, did this for a few hours last night. Personally, I averaged around 300k an hour.
> I'd suggest giving it a shot


where are you spawning??
Act ? part ?


----------



## nycste

what do you melee guys do act 3 inferno against skeletons and giant rock craba if they hit you and they do they 2-3 shot me and sometimes its instant. everyday I seem to find one upgrade on the ah but its been drying up super fast and I have been solo clearing floors until I hit elite packs they are all walkers w fire or poison and I just refuse to deal with that.

I look forward to this weekend and play with some more of you.

lv 60 fire resist based monk

I'm considering selling my entire fire set and going another maybe less common resist. anyone interested? and anything for sale?

PS I haven't seen any rares drop and barely any blues off the hundreds of trash I kill very disappointed


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. find the core of arreat... and i think i made a lot more gold when i was farming for the gibbering gem in the fields of slaughter.....
im going to try a few comparisons


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> where are you spawning??
> Act ? part ?


He is spawning Act 3 before the main boss.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> For those of you looking for a gold farm, this is what I've been doing.
> VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> I had 200% GF on my barb, did this for a few hours last night. Personally, I averaged around 300k an hour.
> I'd suggest giving it a shot


Where did you get a weapon that deals 16k dps D: ?!

Sorry, I'm a nub who's on nightmare. I have about 900 dexterity on my Hunter but only have a rare 104 dps crossbow. Are those hard to find?


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Where did you get a weapon that deals 16k dps D: ?!
> Sorry, I'm a nub who's on nightmare. I have about 900 dexterity on my Hunter but only have a rare 104 dps crossbow. Are those hard to find?


Damage potential of weapons goes up exponentially when you hit lvl 55-60, the (gold) auction house has some good performers for a reasonable price.


----------



## AllGamer

the highest i've seen are 1000+ DPS for single hand cross bows

but they are all overly expensive like 20 bil Gold or 1 bil Gold minimum

they are not even decently stated

heck even the RMAH have those but they are also pretty crap stated, and are being sold for $250

no way in hell i'm crazy enough to buy that

i rather stay with my very well stated 700 DPS + 600 DPS than losing all that DEX + VIT in favour of more DPS at those ridiculous prices

each bow is 100+ DEX with 100+ VIT so it's over 250+ DEX & VIT combined, plus bunch of other bonus, as well as 2 socket i can play with, i use Emerald of course to bump up the critical more, so they all melt away easily

hopefully one day i get to roll out a good 1000+ DPS weap or bow on my own, then i can make loads of $ with them on the RMAH as gold doesn't seem to get you anything decent anymore unless you have Billions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Where did you get a weapon that deals 16k dps D: ?!
> Sorry, I'm a nub who's on nightmare. I have about 900 dexterity on my Hunter but only have a rare 104 dps crossbow. Are those hard to find?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the highest i've seen are 1000+ DPS for single hand cross bows
> but they are all overly expensive like 20 bil Gold or 1 bil Gold minimum
> they are not even decently stated
> heck even the RMAH have those but they are also pretty crap stated, and are being sold for $250
> no way in hell i'm crazy enough to buy that
> i rather stay with my very well stated 700 DPS + 600 DPS than losing all that DEX + VIT in favour of more DPS at those ridiculous prices
> each bow is 100+ DEX with 100+ VIT so it's over 250+ DEX & VIT combined, plus bunch of other bonus, as well as 2 socket i can play with, i use Emerald of course to bump up the critical more, so they all melt away easily
> hopefully one day i get to roll out a good 1000+ DPS weap or bow on my own, then i can make loads of $ with them on the RMAH as gold doesn't seem to get you anything decent anymore unless you have Billions


Remember that being put up for $250 doesn't mean selling at $250, thankfully.


----------



## StaticFX

i just got my first drop of a 2 handed cbow with 275 dps... currently using 1 handed 187 (2600 dps damage total)
still farming....


----------



## Argorn5757

this game is so awesome!







my friend and i have been having a great time playing through it. was a bit nervous about buying it because of all the negative press it has gotten, but it has been worth every penny so far


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Lol my bro just bought an axe that is good for him in the auction house. However the person accidentally left a red radiant square gem in it. He got a good weapon and a $160k gem for $10k.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol my bro just bought an axe that is good for him in the auction house. However the person accidentally left a red radiant square gem in it. He got a good weapon and a $160k gem for $10k.


Might not have been an accident, some people just don't care


----------



## Fooliobass

Has anyone else had errors with the Achievements window today? The whole thing has been spiting out an error today.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooliobass*
> 
> Has anyone else had errors with the Achievements window today? The whole thing has been spiting out an error today.


I know yesterday a lot of people were getting bugged achievements concerning the blacksmith and jeweler.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> where are you spawning??
> Act ? part ?


Sorry, I'm starting the game on the very last quest and it puts you in the core of arreat entrance. From there kill everything (leaving bone piles) til you reach azmo's lair and you will get a checkpoint. Leave game, then resume game. Run from checkpoint to waypoint, port out and restart.


----------



## jcde7ago

If anyone needs help with boss kills, getting to waypoints, etc...absolutely anything, add me in-game: Apotheosis#1815.

Already beat Inferno, incl. Diablo, and am probably one of the highest-geared DHs out there (100K DPS without SS, 290K with SS, 44K HP) and all I do is farm Whimsyshire these days and sell stuff on the RMAH (made $172 so far)...so I would not mind lending a hand to someone that's stuck somewhere.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If anyone needs help with boss kills, getting to waypoints, etc...absolutely anything, add me in-game: Apotheosis#1815.
> Already beat Inferno, incl. Diablo, and am probably one of the highest-geared DHs out there (100K DPS without SS, 290K with SS, 44K HP) and all I do is farm Whimsyshire these days and sell stuff on the RMAH (made $172 so far)...so I would not mind lending a hand to someone that's stuck somewhere.


There's some guy that always wears a vest of TwitchTV over in Croatia that does almost 400K DPS. So you're not quite there yet


----------



## Ploppytheman

Is anyone else having severe lag issues? I constantly get lag spikes and hit by projectiles (not just melee) when I am nowhere near them. If I am standing still and a projectile comes within 5yrds of me (2 character lengths or so) I get hit anyway. My speedtest is 50ms or lower and I do not experience this in any other game, no one is on my internet and nothing is online except idle sykpe... game is unplayable as DH even with decent AS since you randomly die from things and even smokescreen doesnt stop it sometimes. The worst part is that its totally random so I have just preemptively smokescreen spam so I dont just die if there is anything with a ranged attack that isnt at the edge of my screen....

This is when the game is telling me I have 100ms even though sometimes the game gets 300-500ms during peak hours, oddly enough the playability is the same... actually the random lag is much worse because I cant compensate for lag except by spamming smoke and keeping everything max range (which limits where I can get champ packs).

Anyone know if you can get a refund and keep your bnet bucks? I can just give all the stuff I cant sell to my friend so he can buy SC2 expansions then he can send me physical copies. Its complete Blizzard that 9/10 of my deaths are because of this.......................


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> There's some guy that always wears a vest of TwitchTV over in Croatia that does almost 400K DPS. So you're not quite there yet


Yeah, but somehow I doubt i've played even 30% of the time that guy has played.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> There's some guy that always wears a vest of TwitchTV over in Croatia that does almost 400K DPS. So you're not quite there yet


I'm guessing the 200K+ DHs are stacking attack speed mainly with some dex? I've completely gotten rid of all my IAS gear and "only" do around 50K but with a lame 900 dmg bow which I need to upgrade (I have plenty of gold, but waiting for a whimsy drop). Too scared the upcoming IAS changes will make things like that ring I sold for $250 on the rmah







become absolutely worthless...


----------



## Ploppytheman

OMG THIS GAME..........

Those guys who stick their arm in the ground and nydus you are a complete joke, I just died 4x from getting one shot by them even though I was easily 5yrds out of the pool AND I had smokescreen on...

I might just have to drop SS for TA with this nonsense...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm guessing the 200K+ DHs are stacking attack speed mainly with some dex? I've completely gotten rid of all my IAS gear and "only" do around 50K but with a lame 900 dmg bow which I need to upgrade (I have plenty of gold, but waiting for a whimsy drop). Too scared the upcoming IAS changes will make things like that ring I sold for $250 on the rmah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> become absolutely worthless...


The IAS changes aren't going to be as big as people make it out to be. In fact, IAS is going to become even MORE vital if it's nerfed, just watch.

Besides, nothing was ever set in stone - they were looking at decreasing overall value of IAS on individual items, but they did say they were waiting for feedback, which has been overwhelmingly against changing IAS as many classes rely on it, especially for LoH (it's really only a DPS boost for DHs, and some Wiz builds).


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> OMG THIS GAME..........
> Those guys who stick their arm in the ground and nydus you are a complete joke, I just died 4x from getting one shot by them even though I was easily 5yrds out of the pool AND I had smokescreen on...
> I might just have to drop SS for TA with this nonsense...


Herald of Pestilence.
I'm sure everyone hates them along with mobs with mortars.

What's annoying is when you get rooted & those meanies come and bust you up.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> this game is so awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friend and i have been having a great time playing through it. was a bit nervous about buying it because of all the negative press it has gotten, but it has been worth every penny so far


Good job for jumping on board AFTER most of the problems were solved







Hopefully there are many more like you! Most of us though spent hundred + hours within the first couple weeks of release and were disappointed over and over...and over again haha.


----------



## 222Panther222

I hope they gonna had 20 more level, because at 60 the fun is gone, with my barb i just try to push tru inferno but there is no "reward" anymore since i'm stuck 60.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I hope they gonna had 20 more level, because at 60 the fun is gone, with my barb i just try to push tru inferno but there is no "reward" anymore since i'm stuck 60.


I think they've said they're not raising it. I guess we can hold out hope they'll change their mind and add new high level runes with it in an expansion.

I'm kind of disappointed there is no long end game leveling at all. It was nice to have that other goal.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I doubt it; *punishing skill switching is half the reason it exists*. Other half is to encourage killing mobs instead of boss running.


didnt blizzard said somewhere that encouraging players to try out different skillsets against different mobs is one of the benefits / point of having this dynamic skill system? or at least somewhere along those lines?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> If anyone needs help with boss kills, getting to waypoints, etc...absolutely anything, add me in-game: Apotheosis#1815.
> Already beat Inferno, incl. Diablo, and am probably one of the highest-geared DHs out there (100K DPS without SS, 290K with SS, 44K HP) and all I do is farm Whimsyshire these days and sell stuff on the RMAH (made $172 so far)...so I would not mind lending a hand to someone that's stuck somewhere.


on a related note

I noticed the game only gets hard when you join public games, specially when you join a team of people that doesn't know how to use their chars skills properly, and go running around to escape from Elites / Champions, and brings more of those in along the way

i usually leaves those games after 2 deaths, it's pointless to die over and over again with those guys

some other times they just sit there, and expect you to finish the game for them, it's like ***?

the only time public game is fun is when all 4 chars acts and attacks together and combines their skill in sync

the last couple of days have been really crappy,

So, i went back to playing Solo games and was doing much faster, with more gold & drops than when i was wasting time in those crappy public games

it's hard to find a good party, when the game just throws you into random games

it'd have been nicer if they did it like back in D2, that you can put a tittle of the game you are hosting, so you know what you are expecting before you join

now you have no clue until you join, and then teleport to where they are battling only to find they have been getting screwed over and over by some Elites/Champions

I can do better time when I solo farm, but it gets boring with no one to talk to


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> didnt blizzard said somewhere that encouraging players to try out different skillsets against different mobs is one of the benefits / point of having this dynamic skill system? or at least somewhere along those lines?


I think they encouraged unique builds but not mob specific builds. At 60 where you want your NV stacks, switching skills removes those stacks so that would be counter productive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I hope they gonna had 20 more level, because at 60 the fun is gone, with my barb i just try to push tru inferno but there is no "reward" anymore since i'm stuck 60.


They can't add levels unless they also increase the level of the mobs, at least in inferno otherwise you would nerf the content further than what is already going to be implemented in patch 1.0.3.

If you want the reward of leveling then start a new toon but the core of this game is built around the gear grind. Attaining enough gear to complete an act you could not push through previously.


----------



## Rickles

Think I am gonna start leveling my 3rd guy to 60, I think it will be my wizard, my barb is stuck in act 2 inferno, and my DH is stuck in act 3


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> some other times they just sit there, and expect you to finish the game for them, it's like ***?


I cannot stand this. After spending well over 20 minutes joining public games and being repeatedly put in the exact same one with someone who was AFK and not responding, I got aggravated and typed out 'if you're just going to sit in town and do nothing, don't do it in a public game. If you're just terrible and need someone to beat the game for you, find a friend. I didn't join a public game to play solo.' I then switch characters to change my luck up and there's 4 of us questing, but 1 guy just sitting in town. I'm like 'hey witch doctor, feel free to join in anytime...', no response. After a few more minutes, I start trying to get him vote kicked, but he finally jumps in and is soooo lazy. Summons his little low damage dogs and just stands there. REALLY? He informs me that this is exactly how you play the game, and if I were a ranged character and not a monk, I could understand this too (unknown to him, I have a witchdoctor in act 2 inferno, and a Demon Hunter in act 1 inferno). I decide to stick in there, because it's that 2part Zoltun quest that is soo long and we're almost done, and the guy from the first game starts spamming me on PMs telling me I'm just mad because I'm a terrible player and can't solo, and if I don't learn how to play, I'll be stuck on 'normal' difficulty for a real long time. I'm glad people assume that THEY are the only person playing a lower level when they have other characters at higher ones... in addition to the 2 ranged in inferno, I have a barb in hell also. I made 7 more characters to have 1 of each, and am playing through Normal mode while the game is still new and there are still people in that difficulty.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I cannot stand this. After spending well over 20 minutes joining public games and being repeatedly put in the exact same one with someone who was AFK and not responding, I got aggravated and typed out 'if you're just going to sit in town and do nothing, don't do it in a public game. If you're just terrible and need someone to beat the game for you, find a friend. I didn't join a public game to play solo.' I then switch characters to change my luck up and there's 4 of us questing, but 1 guy just sitting in town. I'm like 'hey witch doctor, feel free to join in anytime...', no response. After a few more minutes, I start trying to get him vote kicked, but he finally jumps in and is soooo lazy. Summons his little low damage dogs and just stands there. REALLY? He informs me that this is exactly how you play the game, and if I were a ranged character and not a monk, I could understand this too (unknown to him, I have a witchdoctor in act 2 inferno, and a Demon Hunter in act 1 inferno). I decide to stick in there, because it's that 2part Zoltun quest that is soo long and we're almost done, and the guy from the first game starts spamming me on PMs telling me I'm just mad because I'm a terrible player and can't solo, and if I don't learn how to play, I'll be stuck on 'normal' difficulty for a real long time. I'm glad people assume that THEY are the only person playing a lower level when they have other characters at higher ones... in addition to the 2 ranged in inferno, I have a barb in hell also. I made 7 more characters to have 1 of each, and am playing through Normal mode while the game is still new and there are still people in that difficulty.


that's exactly what happened to me last night

wasted at least a good 3 hours jumping from game to game, then in the end i just gave up and did my solo play instead

in one case i exited the game, and joined back, only to find the same guy 4 times in a row

in another occasion, it was 3 times in a row, but it was another guy

a few more we just a couple of times

some times i event went as far as changing the quest to another ACT hoping to find a good group of people, but no luck

last night was just a waste of time overall


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> didnt blizzard said somewhere that encouraging players to try out different skillsets against different mobs is one of the benefits / point of having this dynamic skill system? or at least somewhere along those lines?


Being able to change skills without making a new character is definitely the main point. This is just a restriction on doing that in the same run... they don't want people using one set for the mobs, and another for the boss. It makes the skills more balanced that way.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Being able to change skills without making a new character is definitely the main point. This is just a restriction on doing that in the same run... they don't want people using one set for the mobs, and another for the boss. It makes the skills more balanced that way.


after mucho mucho tries, i've already narrowed down a good set of kills that are efficient for both good at Mobs cloud control and single Boss fights (elites/champions included)

the only problem is, that set of skills is only good for Solo play, when i play in Public games, the whole game changes, and i need to swap out some skills with another set that are more powerful, but not so great for cloud control


----------



## evilferret

People using public games, why not try to find a group/party from here?

The people I've met in D3 through OCN has been usually better than average players (better than me) and fun to play with.

Grinding/farming and theory crafting is always more fun with more heads!


----------



## irun4edmund

EDIT: ^what he said would be great if we could get some voip going. I really hate having to stop what im doing to type










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I cannot stand this. After spending well over 20 minutes joining public games and being repeatedly put in the exact same one with someone who was AFK and not responding, I got aggravated and typed out 'if you're just going to sit in town and do nothing, don't do it in a public game. If you're just terrible and need someone to beat the game for you, find a friend. I didn't join a public game to play solo.' I then switch characters to change my luck up and there's 4 of us questing, but 1 guy just sitting in town. I'm like 'hey witch doctor, feel free to join in anytime...', no response. After a few more minutes, I start trying to get him vote kicked, but he finally jumps in and is soooo lazy. Summons his little low damage dogs and just stands there. REALLY? He informs me that this is exactly how you play the game, and if I were a ranged character and not a monk, I could understand this too (unknown to him, I have a witchdoctor in act 2 inferno, and a Demon Hunter in act 1 inferno). I decide to stick in there, because it's that 2part Zoltun quest that is soo long and we're almost done, and the guy from the first game starts spamming me on PMs telling me I'm just mad because I'm a terrible player and can't solo, and if I don't learn how to play, I'll be stuck on 'normal' difficulty for a real long time. I'm glad people assume that THEY are the only person playing a lower level when they have other characters at higher ones... in addition to the 2 ranged in inferno, I have a barb in hell also. I made 7 more characters to have 1 of each, and am playing through Normal mode while the game is still new and there are still people in that difficulty.






This is the reason I haven't played a single public match yet. I've done a little bit a questing with my RL friends that have the game as well, but i have a wd in act2 hell and a wiz in act3 normal. They all have toons in various places of nightmare, i don't play with them nearly at all anymore. I'd say i've spent 95%+ of my play time soloing. After the headaches of playing borderlands and ME3 with random people in public games, i really have no desire to do anything but solo. Maybe I'll open up my wiz to public tonight and see what happens. I'd really like to catch him up to where i can roll with my RL friends again. WD is fun, but i need to gold grind a little for better gears... which i promptly spend on gold find gears to gold grind more efficiently....







Still I've got something like 50% gold find and 38 yd gold grab so I can do those act 3 runs that were posted yesterday. Can't do it quite as fast or get nearly as much gold as the vid, but 150K and hour with no effort is pretty nice


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> EDIT: ^what he said would be great if we could get some voip going. I really hate having to stop what im doing to type


Skype is what I usually end up using.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> People using public games, why not try to find a group/party from here?
> The people I've met in D3 through OCN has been usually better than average players (better than me) and fun to play with.
> Grinding/farming and theory crafting is always more fun with more heads!


there's an existing topic for that http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1260051

it's for US East server

the only problems is, i've no fixed time, and i only play at random hours & random days, even though I joined the group, i've not really played with anyone except with Sainesk.

my battle tag AllGamer#1869 in case anyone wants to join me on Hell / Nightmware runs

I'm in usually for the gold, the rares are 1 in 5 chance of being decent, from personal experience, most of them are not even good for my main, but otherwise good for all my other classes that i also play with.

most of my other chars are still on Normal, so if anyone is rolling a new character and wants to party up to do the quest just ping me in game.


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> EDIT: ^what he said would be great if we could get some voip going. I really hate having to stop what im doing to type


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Skype is what I usually end up using.


I have a mumble server I don't mind people using. PM me for details if you want to use it.


----------



## AllGamer

why not keep it simple and use TeamSpeak?

it can run from any device, which is quite handy http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads

just use any of their free channels


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> I have a mumble server I don't mind people using. PM me for details if you want to use it.


I have a ventrilo server that some friends and I use. Most of us have finished Inferno and are working on other characters. You can PM me for the info, just put your battle tag in your comment when you join. There is already a D3 channel, and it holds 35 people.

PM me for details.


----------



## Nethermir

for dh fans


----------



## Sainesk

Bored of my glass cannons in Inferno so working on getting a Barb to 60, just wondering - is string of ears an absolute must for Barbs late inferno? Wondering if a very high all resist belt can almost make up for the melee % reduction... and if SOE is a must, what would you say is a sweet spot for the %, I see some of the better ones going for 5m+ and though I can afford them, price feels a little steep and feel could be better invested into better other slot items...


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Bored of my glass cannons in Inferno so working on getting a Barb to 60, just wondering - is string of ears an absolute must for Barbs late inferno? Wondering if a very high all resist belt can almost make up for the melee % reduction... and if SOE is a must, what would you say is a sweet spot for the %, I see some of the better ones going for 5m+ and though I can afford them, price feels a little steep and feel could be better invested into better other slot items...


It is not a "must have" but the Helm of command and a good shield is, your better off spending your money there. You can also get %damage reduction on other pieces as well.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Bored of my glass cannons in Inferno so working on getting a Barb to 60, just wondering - is string of ears an absolute must for Barbs late inferno? Wondering if a very high all resist belt can almost make up for the melee % reduction... and if SOE is a must, what would you say is a sweet spot for the %, I see some of the better ones going for 5m+ and though I can afford them, price feels a little steep and feel could be better invested into better other slot items...


it's not really required and i would probably get a cheaper belt with better armor/vit/all resist than the cheapest string of ears.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Bored of my glass cannons in Inferno so working on getting a Barb to 60, just wondering - is string of ears an absolute must for Barbs late inferno? Wondering if a very high all resist belt can almost make up for the melee % reduction... and if SOE is a must, what would you say is a sweet spot for the %, I see some of the better ones going for 5m+ and though I can afford them, price feels a little steep and feel could be better invested into better other slot items...


No, definitely not needed. There are other belts out there just as good or better. Just because some streamer or youtuber that was running around in Inferno on a Barb said it was the best turned into wildfire spreading around. Just like saying you HAVE to have a Helm of Command. Maybe, if your doing a Sword n Board setup for the block %. But more and more 2H and DW setups are being sought out to replace the old turtle method.

Plus, with the changes coming to legendaries to make them better. Why spend 5mil on a item that will be considered outdated in a week or two?


----------



## AllGamer

hey guys are any of you able to connect to Battle.net?

i can't connect to the website, nor to the game









--- EDIT ----

Bah! nvm, it was the stupid authenticator that locked me out because it got in too late during processing


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I think they encouraged unique builds but not mob specific builds. At 60 where you want your NV stacks, switching skills removes those stacks so that would be counter productive.
> They can't add levels unless they also increase the level of the mobs, at least in inferno otherwise you would nerf the content further than what is already going to be implemented in patch 1.0.3.
> *If you want the reward of leveling then start a new toon but the core of this game is built around the gear grind. Attaining enough gear to complete an act you could not push through previously*.


That's what i hate about diablo 3, it's becoming pay2win since the best item will be sell in RMHA, you got no choice but to have the very best gear to go tru inferno. For what? Grinding boss in hope to find good item to resell at RMHA.. In diablo 2 it was there but it was not *forced on user* .You could get away with medium stuff in hell and have fun, but if you *desired so* you could grind the boss to hope getting unique to trade..


----------



## nycste

according to some number crunchers for monks a perfect string of ears is better then a good rare if and only if something like 79 percent of incoming damage was melee. so based on that I'd say its a waste of money because I am finally at the point where in act 3 I can tank stuff semi good its the non melee damage always killing me.

just my 2 cents. logging on hoping for some cow runs got a immortal green set peace last run with an ocn member it wasn't good but still sold within hour foe 1m









Here are some pics to encourage you all to get to inferno act 3~! and my stats any tips i am allllll ears!







Lastly I am trying to use this program to calcuate my gear and finally starting to realize perhaps an item with 200 DEX beats an item with 100-200 Vit because the dex provides stacking armor stats and of course dodge and a lot more damage.

http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1337704597

After some changes I got new boots! spent my first 2m on something expensive and nice finally have movement speed again since level 10 ha and it def helps! And on top of that checkout my Resists to all number !!! and my MF set looks awesome.. wish my main set did.


----------



## pjBSOD

This game...

I wanted to Fraps a ridiculously impossible elite pack I came across, but I wasn't going to Fraps an eyefinity resolution. I went to switch to 1680x1050 and my damn client crashed, so I resumed game and lost all of my quest progress in act 3 for the quest I was on. I took the waypoint I had available... I couldn't kite behind me because behind the waypoint there was a champion, I couldn't go left because there was an elite pack, and I couldn't go right because there was an elite pack there.

I just had to alt f4 and take a breather before I popped a blood vessel. Argh, this game is so frustrating.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> This game...
> I wanted to Fraps a ridiculously impossible elite pack I came across, but I wasn't going to Fraps an eyefinity resolution. I went to switch to 1680x1050 and my damn client crashed, so I resumed game and lost all of my quest progress in act 3 for the quest I was on. I took the waypoint I had available... I couldn't kite behind me because behind the waypoint there was a champion, I couldn't go left because there was an elite pack, and I couldn't go right because there was an elite pack there.
> I just had to alt f4 and take a breather before I popped a blood vessel. Argh, this game is so frustrating.


Goosfraba.....


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> according to some number crunchers for monks a perfect string of ears is better then a good rare if and only if something like 79 percent of incoming damage was melee. so based on that I'd say its a waste of money because I am finally at the point where in act 3 I can tank stuff semi good its the non melee damage always killing me.
> just my 2 cents. logging on hoping for some cow runs got a immortal green set peace last run with an ocn member it wasn't good but still sold within hour foe 1m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics to encourage you all to get to inferno act 3~! and my stats any tips i am allllll ears!
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly I am trying to use this program to calcuate my gear and finally starting to realize perhaps an item with 200 DEX beats an item with 100-200 Vit because the dex provides stacking armor stats and of course dodge and a lot more damage.
> http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1337704597
> After some changes I got new boots! spent my first 2m on something expensive and nice finally have movement speed again since level 10 ha and it def helps! And on top of that checkout my Resists to all number !!! and my MF set looks awesome.. wish my main set did.


That Resist All









I found this calculator very useful. It allows you to see how much each stat point increases your Effective Hit Points (EHP) and you can compare the detailed effects of new items with your current gear. Great for shopping at the AH!


----------



## rctrucker

Unofficial patch notes:

http://d3db.com/news/id/268-datamined-10310057-patch-notes-unofficial/


----------



## a2hopper

Anyone wanna try and work through Act 2 Inferno with my demon hunter? I'm right at the start,
My battletag is a2hopper#1269


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Unofficial patch notes:
> http://d3db.com/news/id/268-datamined-10310057-patch-notes-unofficial/


Nerfing IAS is stupid. The only reason I rely on IAS is because when I only have 3 filtering options, I have to be selective of what I want. If they would improve the searching function in the AH so that I can use more criteria, I wouldn't be worried about IAS.

It sounds like these two things are independent of one another, but it really isn't. There are a lot of underlying problems with how Blizzard is running this game.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Nerfing IAS is stupid. The only reason I rely on IAS is because when I only have 3 filtering options, I have to be selective of what I want. If they would improve the searching function in the AH so that I can use more criteria, I wouldn't be worried about IAS.
> It sounds like these two things are independent of one another, but it really isn't. There are a lot of underlying problems with how Blizzard is running this game.


after seeing the new table, the IAS nerf is not as bad as i though it might have been

it's still within reasonable, or rather now the new changed values are more like every one is not going to me much of any difference if you have 1% vs 25% it'll all still feels like 1% LOL


----------



## -SE7EN-

is the IAS going to be changed for existing items? If so, they should give also give us the gold difference in jeweler/blacksmithing costs too


----------



## calavera

Can someone explain this to me? I was bidding on a item in AH that had no buy out price set. When I check today the winning bid is 0 and the item is no longer available but the timer is still going. Am I missing something here? How can an item just disappear like that??


----------



## AllGamer

what's the difference between Chance to Chill vs Chance to Freeze?

Chill = slow? or is also freeze?
Freeze = Stunned?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what's the difference between Chance to Chill vs Chance to Freeze?
> Chill = slow? or is also freeze?
> Freeze = Stunned?


Chill is slowed, Freeze is snared.


----------



## mablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Can someone explain this to me? I was bidding on a item in AH that had no buy out price set. When I check today the winning bid is 0 and the item is no longer available but the timer is still going. Am I missing something here? How can an item just disappear like that??


Maybe the owner used the date change to cancel auctions trick and pulled it off the AH or there is a glitch. Or both i guess. But my money is on the date change trick.


----------



## Fr0sty

who else besides me think witch doctors are epic?

ohh and i hate hordes or reflect damage









they always one shot me.. or should i say i do it to myself LOL


----------



## psyclum

/whine

so..... this game is starting to feel like a stepping stone for other games







getting to a point where i'm starting to dread logging into this single player grind/game... the game is far too RMAH focused to be enjoyable now... if you don't spend $... get 1 shotted by any number of poorly designed blues... i mean, do they REALLY feel it's necessary to give fast mobs immune AND mortar? or mortar and illusion? in inferno?







or how about naturally fast mob with illusion mortar AND immune?







the game seems like just an endless string of 1 shot kills on me... i'm sure it's fun for the mobs and they are all standing over my corpse laughing about it









fact is the daily nerfs and the poor itemization has made this "game" more of a chore then anything IF you don't fall into blizzard's trap of sucking you into the RMAH... so... unfortunately, as of right now. it's just D3 till path of exile comes out...

/end whine


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> /whine
> so..... this game is starting to feel like a stepping stone for other games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting to a point where i'm starting to dread logging into this single player grind/game... the game is far too RMAH focused to be enjoyable now... if you don't spend $... get 1 shotted by any number of poorly designed blues... i mean, do they REALLY feel it's necessary to give fast mobs immune AND mortar? or mortar and illusion? in inferno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or how about naturally fast mob with illusion mortar AND immune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game seems like just an endless string of 1 shot kills on me... i'm sure it's fun for the mobs and they are all standing over my corpse laughing about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fact is the daily nerfs and the poor itemization has made this "game" more of a chore then anything IF you don't fall into blizzard's trap of sucking you into the RMAH... so... unfortunately, as of right now. it's just D3 till path of exile comes out...
> /end whine


l2kite


----------



## Fr0sty

i have a question for all... does your follower stack the magic or gold find onto your stats? and if so is it at a 1:1 ratio ???


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have a question for all... does your follower stack the magic or gold find onto your stats? and if so is it at a 1:1 ratio ???


pretty sure is 20 percent


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> pretty sure is 20 percent


thanks

anyway i'll be stacking gold find on myself and my enchantress for gold runs









hope it works out well with my 5 stacks of valor on top of that


----------



## carajean

OK so today is my game day and I popped open D3. Im a lvl 34 barb and I keep losing to certain mobs. For instance if there is a mob of 3 purple creeps im insta dead. Does this happen to any other barbs or just me? I need to figure this out because its getting hard for me to continue. BTW im n nightmare.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> OK so today is my game day and I popped open D3. Im a lvl 34 barb and I keep losing to certain mobs. For instance if there is a mob of 3 purple creeps im insta dead. Does this happen to any other barbs or just me? I need to figure this out because its getting hard for me to continue. BTW im n nightmare.


Time to figure out what gear would keep you alive, then save up for it. If your insta-dead, you might need some more armor/health. If you just have no hope, maybe a better weapon with some life steal would help out.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> OK so today is my game day and I popped open D3. Im a lvl 34 barb and I keep losing to certain mobs. For instance if there is a mob of 3 purple creeps im insta dead. Does this happen to any other barbs or just me? I need to figure this out because its getting hard for me to continue. BTW im n nightmare.


Try to get some really cheap AH gear. Like no more than 2k. You can get some good stuff you just have to look.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> OK so today is my game day and I popped open D3. Im a lvl 34 barb and I keep losing to certain mobs. For instance if there is a mob of 3 purple creeps im insta dead. Does this happen to any other barbs or just me? I need to figure this out because its getting hard for me to continue. BTW im n nightmare.


what act in NM? until maybe the machines of war quests in nightmare, you shouldnt really be getting gear checked. if you do decide to buy from the auction house, spend as little as possible, as it will be useless to you in a few levels. if you are getting 1shotted, it would probably be better for you to level a few times before buying gear, so you can get a bit better stuff.


----------



## Sainesk

just wondering about what kind of stats the barbs here have that are farming act 3/4/Whimsyshire Inferno? Would 500+ All Resist, 1000+ Str, 1000+ Vit just on gear be enough on a Defensive Shield+Block % Barb with some LoH?


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Time to figure out what gear would keep you alive, then save up for it. If your insta-dead, you might need some more armor/health. If you just have no hope, maybe a better weapon with some life steal would help out.


STR: 620
DEX:336
INT:102
VIT:414
Armor: 1445
DPS: 713

Dont know if this will help but you can look me up by my name carajean#1356 to get a better look at my char.
Im mostly rockin yellows right now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what act in NM? until maybe the machines of war quests in nightmare, you shouldnt really be getting gear checked. if you do decide to buy from the auction house, spend as little as possible, as it will be useless to you in a few levels. if you are getting 1shotted, it would probably be better for you to level a few times before buying gear, so you can get a bit better stuff.


Im in ACT 2 Blood and Sand something about a water way.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well y'all, I am now level 60 on beginning of act 2 inferno on my monk with:

1k resist mantra of healing buffed (77% reduction)
30k hp
14-15k buffed dps (healing flash + blind with only a ~630 dps weapon)....... yeah... I know....









I now am thinking I need to save for a helm of command as well as the ring with +block % which would put me at 45% block.

Yesterday I joined my IRL buddy doing an inferno whimsy run, while I could tank small groups decently I still died quick without microing a lot. I joined with not much left and one of the few mobs I did drop, dropped a tal rasha vestment







0% mf ftw. (no valor either haha)


----------



## nycste

does anyone know how people post pics of all their gear? where it looks like their stats and cropped pics of each item. is there an easy way because I'd love to have ocn help gear me because I can't find better gear that's less then 2-3m each item









plus would be nice to share gear anyway.

inferno fire resist monk


----------



## UZ7

Most people take screenshots and crop them or just use snipping too.

Edit: once they have online profiles (like wow) then it'll be easier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sainesk

Playing my first melee class (Barb), i'm at around 50 atm, what I think:
Knockback is so annoying...
Elites feel so much smarter, while on my DH and Doc half of them would get stuck behind stuff and such, with my Barb they do annoying things like walk backwards so I get lured over molten fire...







hope i'll stand a chance in Inferno with my 7M ish of Lv 60 gear I bought (aside from wep).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> l2kite


doesn't work when the oppressor charges you from off the screen. the 1st time you see it is when it's standing on top of your corpse


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> doesn't work when the oppressor charges you from off the screen. the 1st time you see it is when it's standing on top of your corpse


change the direction your build is going and get better gears to benefit your build


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Playing my first melee class (Barb), i'm at around 50 atm, what I think:
> Knockback is so annoying...
> Elites feel so much smarter, while on my DH and Doc half of them would get stuck behind stuff and such, with my Barb they do annoying things like walk backwards so I get lured over molten fire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope i'll stand a chance in Inferno with my 7M ish of Lv 60 gear I bought (aside from wep).


hold shift when fighting moltens, they can still walk around you or something to get you, but at least you wont chase them thru it.


----------



## Rabbs

There nerfing attack speed greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat there goes my DPS on my DH. Game is getting worse and worse but still love it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> There nerfing attack speed greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat there goes my DPS on my DH. Game is getting worse and worse but still love it.


attack speed was always false dps anyway


----------



## AllGamer

just got this drop after opening a box in heaven, while farming gold on Hell

seems like a spoof for the movie The 300

it has very decent stats though, for chars still on Nightmare level

my 2nd Legendary drop since... like forever? the last legendary drop was a really crappy low level axe


----------



## calavera

If you press print screen the game will take a screenshot and store it in your documents/diablo3 folder. Just FYI if you didn't know already.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> change the direction your build is going and get better gears to benefit your build


hence the problem with the game. been farming inferno and getting nothing but useless junk...(level 50 yellows or 290 dps 2h weapon's... and lets not forget those nice 194 str wizard only hats







) to actually upgrade resist all, i either have to sacrifice half of my DPS which makes some encounters impossible, or i have to use the RMAH... AH has stupid prices for any kind of upgrades so it's really not very viable. i cant farm $ fast enough to keep up with the prices in the AH... so.... it's either whip out the credit card or quit the game...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone want to farm inferno? I'm a Glass cannon with high 100k+dps send me a PM on here with your name i'll add you.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hence the problem with the game. been farming inferno and getting nothing but useless junk...(level 50 yellows or 290 dps 2h weapon's... and lets not forget those nice 194 str wizard only hats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to actually upgrade resist all, i either have to sacrifice half of my DPS which makes some encounters impossible, or i have to use the RMAH... AH has stupid prices for any kind of upgrades so it's really not very viable. i cant farm $ fast enough to keep up with the prices in the AH... so.... it's either whip out the credit card or quit the game...


quit farming act 1. act 1 drops are broken, Blizzard knows it and is fixing it. Act 2+ is tough for some character, Blizzard knows it and is fixing it. The choice is not only "RMAH or be stuck", farm what you can and wait for the patch that should be out by end of month. try some known farming spots/exploits and see what you can come up with. I jumped into act 3 inferno and came out with a real nice 1h bow for not having on MF gear or neph valor...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> just got this drop after opening a box in heaven, while farming gold on Hell
> seems like a spoof for the movie The 300
> it has very decent stats though, for chars still on Nightmare level
> my 2nd Legendary drop since... like forever? the last legendary drop was a really crappy low level axe
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


100% crit chance


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> 100% crit chance


If you have sharpshooter passive you'll get 3% crit/second till you crit then it resets.


----------



## Rabbs

I'm more in likely gonna stop playing until the new patch.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I'm more in likely gonna stop playing until the new patch.


Why? I don't think the new patch really brings anything gamebreaking from the "leaked" notes we've seen so far.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> quit farming act 1. act 1 drops are broken, Blizzard knows it and is fixing it. Act 2+ is tough for some character, Blizzard knows it and is fixing it. The choice is not only "RMAH or be stuck", farm what you can and wait for the patch that should be out by end of month. try some known farming spots/exploits and see what you can come up with. I jumped into act 3 inferno and came out with a real nice 1h bow for not having on MF gear or neph valor...


hehe oppressors or soul lashers don't show up in act1







i'm not just farming act1 for gold and random vender trash. i'm talking about dying over and over and over and over in act3 and act4 because the wrong blues and yellow show up on the RNG.... it's getting to a point where i have to farm act1 just for the repair funds to sustain my act3 and act4 deaths... it's just getting to a point where the game is simply not fun. the affix system is absolutely crap. after you spend 25min kiting a pack of blues down (multiple trips back to town for repairs) all you get is some level 53 junk it gets OLD pretty quick... i've been to the various farming spots and w/o valor, the drops are pretty much crap. occasionally you might come out with a piece that will fetch 10k gold on the AH, but that's about it... the way loot is being nerfed now, there is no way you'd actually get "upgrades" for yourself and the only way to upgrade is through stupid pricing in AH or RMAH...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Why? I don't think the new patch really brings anything gamebreaking from the "leaked" notes we've seen so far.


yah but you DO get to kill belial kulle and seigebreaker WITH enrage timer







as if people really need that with the crap loots they drop....


----------



## Rebelord

Psyclum: As for farming Act 1. That is what I was doing for a long time, on my Barb. Because I would get 2 shot. Well, all that farming paid off the other day. Had a blacksmith pattern drop from a pack w/5 stack. That pattern sold for 4mil. I got 3.3mil after that stupid tax. (Really blizz, 15% tax on gold AH?) Well that netted me 5 upgrades in gear. Which made a world of difference. Was finally able to finish Act 2 tonight. Half solo, rest was running with another OCnet member. We had a good time I'd say.

Also, dont forget about high MF gear you may come across. I actually sold a bunch of high MF gear on the RMAH for 1.99, 2.99 each. Well next thing you know I had a basically free $8 balance. Well, I used that balance on to pick up a pretty badass 2h weapon. Yes, after getting my upgrades from selling the pattern, I did Act 2 as 2H.

TL;DR - Farming is boring as hell, but can pay off. Fast warden/butcher runs net about 40k+ in less than 30mins.

Rebelord


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hehe oppressors or soul lashers don't show up in act1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not just farming act1 for gold and random vender trash. i'm talking about dying over and over and over and over in act3 and act4 because the wrong blues and yellow show up on the RNG.... it's getting to a point where i have to farm act1 just for the repair funds to sustain my act3 and act4 deaths... it's just getting to a point where the game is simply not fun. the affix system is absolutely crap. after you spend 25min kiting a pack of blues down (multiple trips back to town for repairs) all you get is some level 53 junk it gets OLD pretty quick... i've been to the various farming spots and w/o valor, the drops are pretty much crap. occasionally you might come out with a piece that will fetch 10k gold on the AH, but that's about it... the way loot is being nerfed now, there is no way you'd actually get "upgrades" for yourself and the only way to upgrade is through stupid pricing in AH or RMAH...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hence the problem with the game. been farming inferno and getting nothing but useless junk...(level 50 yellows or 290 dps 2h weapon's... and lets not forget those nice 194 str wizard only hats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to actually upgrade resist all, i either have to sacrifice half of my DPS which makes some encounters impossible, or i have to use the RMAH... AH has stupid prices for any kind of upgrades so it's really not very viable. i cant farm $ fast enough to keep up with the prices in the AH... so.... it's either whip out the credit card or quit the game...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> I'm more in likely gonna stop playing until the new patch.


this

well on nightmare and hell, played with 4 people, still can get upgrades on way progress,
on inferno ? beside auction house, u won't get upgrades from act 1,

for my upgrades especially on ring/good eq, seems got it's price boosted up, or moved to RMAH.

also pony lvl harder than act 2.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> this
> well on nightmare and hell, played with 4 people, still can get upgrades on way progress,
> on inferno ? beside auction house, u won't get upgrades from act 1,
> for my upgrades especially on ring/good eq, seems got it's price boosted up, or moved to RMAH.
> also pony lvl harder than act 2.


I've actually got a few upgrades from A1 ( rarely but it does happen) mostly when running with a full group.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hence the problem with the game. been farming inferno and getting nothing but useless junk...(level 50 yellows or 290 dps 2h weapon's... and lets not forget those nice 194 str wizard only hats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to actually upgrade resist all, i either have to sacrifice half of my DPS which makes some encounters impossible, or i have to use the RMAH... AH has stupid prices for any kind of upgrades so it's really not very viable. i cant farm $ fast enough to keep up with the prices in the AH... so.... it's either whip out the credit card or quit the game...


buy a full set of gold find gear that give you about 301% magic find with me and my follower decked out .. and yes my set didnt cost me more then 300k total









then farm 200K gold an hour

and that is in act 1 hell ... sure you will lose alot of dps with farming gears but the end result is you wont have to pay for real money auction house and you will get the money to upgrade your gears in due time.. and btw inferno act 1 isnt the place to drop good items unless you have high magic find and are very lucky

the best spots are inferno act III/IV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> 100% crit chance


picture was too blury but if its crit chance 100% then im jealous of his weapon









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> If you have sharpshooter passive you'll get 3% crit/second till you crit then it resets.


yeah but sharpshooter isnt constant







but if his weapon is really 100% crit chance it means he will always crit.. so he just need to stack some crit damage on his gears

wich will always beat a one shot sharpshooter critting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Psyclum: As for farming Act 1. That is what I was doing for a long time, on my Barb. Because I would get 2 shot. Well, all that farming paid off the other day. Had a blacksmith pattern drop from a pack w/5 stack. That pattern sold for 4mil. I got 3.3mil after that stupid tax. (Really blizz, 15% tax on gold AH?) Well that netted me 5 upgrades in gear. Which made a world of difference. Was finally able to finish Act 2 tonight. Half solo, rest was running with another OCnet member. We had a good time I'd say.
> Also, dont forget about high MF gear you may come across. I actually sold a bunch of high MF gear on the RMAH for 1.99, 2.99 each. Well next thing you know I had a basically free $8 balance. Well, I used that balance on to pick up a pretty badass 2h weapon. Yes, after getting my upgrades from selling the pattern, I did Act 2 as 2H.
> TL;DR - Farming is boring as hell, but can pay off. Fast warden/butcher runs net about 40k+ in less than 30mins.
> Rebelord


butcher runs in hell net me about 130k for a quick 30min.. and that's in hell

301gf with myself and my follower

plenty of space left to boost my gold find into the 400% range soon

if i can manage to farm act IV of hell i should be able to take out 500k/h with about 350% gold find but the problem is the lack of dps on my gf items atm

so i geared myself to farm act 1 of hell and it works nicely for me


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Psyclum: As for farming Act 1. That is what I was doing for a long time, on my Barb. Because I would get 2 shot. Well, all that farming paid off the other day. Had a blacksmith pattern drop from a pack w/5 stack. That pattern sold for 4mil. I got 3.3mil after that stupid tax. (Really blizz, 15% tax on gold AH?) Well that netted me 5 upgrades in gear. Which made a world of difference. Was finally able to finish Act 2 tonight. Half solo, rest was running with another OCnet member. We had a good time I'd say.
> Also, dont forget about high MF gear you may come across. I actually sold a bunch of high MF gear on the RMAH for 1.99, 2.99 each. Well next thing you know I had a basically free $8 balance. Well, I used that balance on to pick up a pretty badass 2h weapon. Yes, after getting my upgrades from selling the pattern, I did Act 2 as 2H.
> TL;DR - Farming is boring as hell, but can pay off. Fast warden/butcher runs net about 40k+ in less than 30mins.
> Rebelord


3.3m may go a LOOOONNNG way for str gear these days (since most barbs have quit or reroll to wiz / DH) it doesn't go quite as far for int or dex gear. i've seen plenty of legendary with fury/str buyout at 125k while dex/disc or int/AP version of that exact same legendary with min/current bid of 2m+ 3.3m for a wiz would yield 1, maybe 2 upgrade if you are lucky. for a DH you'd get 1 upgrade if you are lucky with 3.3m these days







in inferno, 25% run speed is pretty much required for squishy classes, on top of that a wiz would need at least 35k hp and maybe 500+ resist all for force armor to even work. (thx whining barbs







) and unlike a melee, wizzys cant really afford to walk around with 9k dps so we have to stack IAS and crit/crit dmg







if you look into gears that give you the minimum requirement for wiz to hunt inferno, you'd quickly realize that 3.3m is nothing but a drop int he bucket when you are talking about upgrades...

so. we get 1 shotted ALOT and try to eventually wear the mobs down. but 99.5% of the time, your efforts only gets rewarded by some level 53 junk yellow or some level 60 blue DH only cloak with str and int and maybe sometimes a 198 str / 120 vit belt that barbs wouldn't buy for 10k because there are so many other better belts with resist all out there for them to buy







yah i've done the magic find gear thing, and i've done the gold find gear thing, but what it comes down to is you cant really farm fast enough to keep up with inflation since about 95% or more barbs, WD's and monks have rerolled to wiz / DH and the prices reflect that demand.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> /whine
> so..... this game is starting to feel like a stepping stone for other games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting to a point where i'm starting to dread logging into this single player grind/game... the game is far too RMAH focused to be enjoyable now... if you don't spend $... get 1 shotted by any number of poorly designed blues... i mean, do they REALLY feel it's necessary to give fast mobs immune AND mortar? or mortar and illusion? in inferno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or how about naturally fast mob with illusion mortar AND immune?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game seems like just an endless string of 1 shot kills on me... i'm sure it's fun for the mobs and they are all standing over my corpse laughing about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fact is the daily nerfs and the poor itemization has made this "game" more of a chore then anything IF you don't fall into blizzard's trap of sucking you into the RMAH... so... unfortunately, as of right now. it's just D3 till path of exile comes out...
> /end whine


GRIM DAWN!!!!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> GRIM DAWN!!!!


is that even in beta yet? i haven't kept up with it but i thought it wasn't due till next year?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> this
> well on nightmare and hell, played with 4 people, still can get upgrades on way progress,
> on inferno ? beside auction house, u won't get upgrades from act 1,
> for my upgrades especially on ring/good eq, seems got it's price boosted up, or moved to RMAH.
> also pony lvl harder than act 2.


I agree with you here. I am a monk trapped in act 1 inferno. My resists are just over 450 all. my dps is around 13k, my armor is between 4-5k, and my health is about 20k. I have farmed and farmed and farmed butcher for the last 2 weeks and have only been able to get ONE freaking upgrade! Sure, you can make money selling junk on AH... SLOWLY, as your only limited to 10 auctions at a time and you have to do your research before posting an item to sell or else it will waste time sitting there without a buyer... ATM just for a BELT upgrade it will cost between 1-2 mil... Inferno drops need to be fixed! Even for act 1. At least drop CRAP lvl 60 BLUES so we can at least salvage and make use of the stupid lvl 10 armorer we spend a billion dollars to upgrade!!!

edit: just to throw this out there, i know my dps is ridic low, I have gear that will put me above 20k, but that still does nothing for me. the 13k is so I could have my resists for those uber-stupid anti-melee elite mobs... is it really necessary to have a vampiric, desecrator, molten, firechains?!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> is that even in beta yet? i haven't kept up with it but i thought it wasn't due till next year?


No, they are going to release alpha late this year early next year, BUT I would imagine path of exile isnt too much farther along? I haven't looked too much into path of exile though.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree with you here. I am a monk trapped in act 1 inferno. My resists are just over 450 all. my dps is around 13k, my armor is between 4-5k, and my health is about 20k. I have farmed and farmed and farmed butcher for the last 2 weeks and have only been able to get ONE freaking upgrade! Sure, you can make money selling junk on AH... SLOWLY, as your only limited to 10 auctions at a time and you have to do your research before posting an item to sell or else it will waste time sitting there without a buyer... ATM just for a BELT upgrade it will cost between 1-2 mil... Inferno drops need to be fixed! Even for act 1. At least drop CRAP lvl 60 BLUES so we can at least salvage and make use of the stupid lvl 10 armorer we spend a billion dollars to upgrade!!!


monks are the worst off class in the game atm







they are unfortunate enough to share dex as primary stat with DH's







so their gear is astronomically expensive and they are a melee on top of that







i'm surprised that ANY monks are still playing the game since none of them can even dream of affording upgrades in inferno. (unless they whip out a credit card..... )


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> monks are the worst off class in the game atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are unfortunate enough to share dex as primary stat with DH's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so their gear is astronomically expensive and they are a melee on top of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm surprised that ANY monks are still playing the game since none of them can even dream of affording upgrades in inferno. (unless they whip out a credit card..... )


yup your absolutely right. I have been crafting my gems like crazy just for a few measley dex upgrades... I have 7 sockets in all my gear, 2 of which I have star purples, and the rest greens...

I have a wizard too... but same problem as the monk, their crap is EXPENSIVE! Instead of focusing on intel+more dmg for [this class], dex + more dmg for [this class], they should have kept it simple and practical. Dex = increased attack speed and dodge, intel = increased spell casting and elemental resistances, strength = armor and physical resistances, and vitality = increased life and faster healing.

This way, stats wouldn't be particularly class specific (i.e. "dexterity increases dmg done by demon hunters and monks by [2000%]" BUT it would, by default, force favoritism for the particular classes (i.e. a wizard would not need as much dex or strength as a barb or monk)

I realize all this typing was in vain, because whatever [highly intelligent, all knowing, wonderfully perfect] game designers worked on d3 im sure had every opportunity to do it this way, and assuming their alpha and beta tests they didn't just cast aside constructive criticism... Then they obviously came up with this lousy way of doing things for a reason... Good initiative, bad judgement? ...I don't know... The other Diablo games didn't have this problem that i'm aware of.


----------



## psi_guy

getting so ready to call it quits on this game forever. i have spent the last two weeks grinding warden and butcher on act 1 inferno for better gear, and selling ah items to buy better gear with my barbarian. i finally get better gear and i still cannot go anywhere in act 2. it took me ~12 deaths to finish off a trio of rare wasps that had arcane, extra health, nightmarish, and fast moving. my gear seems like it should be more than adequate at this point, but still seems like junk in act 2. i have ~44k hp, ~13k dps (1h + shield), ~10k armor, and ~600-800 resist all (don't tell me i need more resist all, it is way over-priced). this is just getting out of hand. i am getting sick of grinding warden/butcher over and over. they desperately need to scale the difficulty of act 2 WAY back.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm trying to decide what's worth it more currently...

Act 1 Warden / Butcher runs for gold (since nothing good ever drops from that)

or

Act 2 Golbin Farming (doing this now, gold is lower but gear is better)


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just got this drop after opening a box in heaven, while farming gold on Hell
> seems like a spoof for the movie The 300
> it has very decent stats though, for chars still on Nightmare level
> my 2nd Legendary drop since... like forever? the last legendary drop was a really crappy low level axe


What resolution do you play at? Horizontal kiting looks ridiculously easy when you can see that far!

I got lucky too, two legendary drops in 2 days








1st one from a treasure goblin: Autumn's call.
2nd one from a normal mob while fighting some champions: Lidless Wall

I got two survival achievements during that battle, it was insane. And I recorded it












The giant shield looks so silly on my wizard, but it has reasonable stats (except for the 10% block chance).


She's lvl 57 on Hell difficulty


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Then they obviously came up with this lousy way of doing things for a reason...


that reason is called RMAH.... unfortunately the more you play/grind/farm in this game the more you realize that they WANT their 15%







why is there a cap on the gold farm block list? because the gold farmer is going to be their primary source of income so it only make sense they synergize with them to produce "blizzard taxable income"

the problem is none of them took a class in economics.... by constantly nerfing content, there is very little consumer confidence in the overall diablo3 economy... why invest $250 in a IAS item when you don't know when it will get nerfed 50%?







is crit chance and crit dmg next on the nerf list? would you invest $250 on items that may be nerfed 50% in patch 1.0.4? consumer confidence is what drives the economy and there is NO confidence in the overall economy right now since the nerf bat is just waiting around the corner...

if you buy a piece of gear, you DONT know if it wont get nerfed next month... so you DONT know if you are wasting $250 for less then 1 month of utility on the said item... they've already said that legionaries are pretty much going to be useless when the PVP patch comes out (new legionaries WILL have MUCH better stats) so why would anyone spend $250 in gear that is going to be junk (as if they weren't junk right now already since the RNG is horrid) as soon as the PVP patch comes out?

maybe i'm just poor, but $250 will buy me a pretty nice SSD or bring me half way to another 680GTX... or another water loop etc... things that i KNOW i can use for a few YEARS... not something that might be arbitrarily "nerfed" out of the blue in the coming months... whoever that is steering the ship at blizzard (jay wilson) has pretty much proved they are complete idiots and have NO understanding of what they are trying to achieve even if the goal was to maximize RMAH income....


----------



## Zantrill

Need help with Wizard:



Lvl 52. Anyone see a problem here?

I'm on "Hell" getting pwned too much in the first chapter. Is there something I need to be focusing on rather than just Intel and Vit?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> getting so ready to call it quits on this game forever. i have spent the last two weeks grinding warden and butcher on act 1 inferno for better gear, and selling ah items to buy better gear with my barbarian. i finally get better gear and i still cannot go anywhere in act 2. it took me ~12 deaths to finish off a trio of rare wasps that had arcane, extra health, nightmarish, and fast moving. my gear seems like it should be more than adequate at this point, but still seems like junk in act 2. i have ~44k hp, ~13k dps (1h + shield), ~10k armor, and ~600-800 resist all (don't tell me i need more resist all, it is way over-priced). this is just getting out of hand. i am getting sick of grinding warden/butcher over and over. they desperately need to scale the difficulty of act 2 WAY back.


i disagree with scaling difficulty, however I do feel they need to DRASTICALLY rework the damage mitigation formula for armor... IMO there is NOTHING wrong with barbs,







it's the damage mitigation formula for armor that is sorely in need of fixing. you have 10k AC, if i'm not mistaking, with your self buff that goes up to 14.5 k AC when buffed. THAT should allow you to stand toe to toe with a mob. that is an advantage that only melees have. (AC build is not very viable for ranged classes nor does it synergize with their play style) monk benefit from AC because they convert dex to AC (like barb convert vit to AC) wizzy CAN have an AC build, but they sacrifice ALOT for AC gear which can be used better in dps build. barb should be able to achieve a build that mitigate 90 to 95% of all incoming damage (since there is no cleric to heal them and life tap is nerfed to shiet in inferno)... i suppose they can fix life tap, but all other classes benefit from that and would do nothing for melees in the grand scheme of things. boosting the damage mitigation formula for armor is the best and IMO the only way to bring melees into balance with ranged...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Need help with Wizard:
> 
> Lvl 52. Anyone see a problem here?
> I'm on "Hell" getting pwned too much in the first chapter. Is there something I need to be focusing on rather than just Intel and Vit?


you shouldn't be pwnt with those stats i would suggest you look into different play styles. you have good stats for your level. at your level i had higher dps (1400int) but lower vit so i focused more on a glass cannon build then you did. however, 1286 int is a respectable number and is very workable. I would however recommend you look into better weapon tho. the dps on your weapon might be low. try looking for a weapon with reduced level requirement 8. that way you are essentially using a level 60 weapon which would boost your raw dps by quite abit.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Need help with Wizard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lvl 52. Anyone see a problem here?
> I'm on "Hell" getting pwned too much in the first chapter. Is there something I need to be focusing on rather than just Intel and Vit?
> 
> 
> 
> you shouldn't be pwnt with those stats i would suggest you look into different play styles. you have good stats for your level. at your level i had higher dps (1400int) but lower vit so i focused more on a glass cannon build then you did. however, 1286 int is a respectable number and is very workable. I would however recommend you look into better weapon tho. the dps on your weapon might be low. try looking for a weapon with reduced level requirement 8. that way you are essentially using a level 60 weapon which would boost your raw dps by quite abit.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, here is my wep....



And I will look into the reduced lvl. The +13% attack is why I got it.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i disagree with scaling difficulty, however I do feel they need to DRASTICALLY rework the damage mitigation formula for armor... IMO there is NOTHING wrong with barbs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the damage mitigation formula for armor that is sorely in need of fixing. you have 10k AC, if i'm not mistaking, with your self buff that goes up to 14.5 k AC when buffed. THAT should allow you to stand toe to toe with a mob. that is an advantage that only melees have. (AC build is not very viable for ranged classes nor does it synergize with their play style) monk benefit from AC because they convert dex to AC (like barb convert vit to AC) wizzy CAN have an AC build, but they sacrifice ALOT for AC gear which can be used better in dps build. barb should be able to achieve a build that mitigate 90 to 95% of all incoming damage (since there is no cleric to heal them and life tap is nerfed to shiet in inferno)... i suppose they can fix life tap, but all other classes benefit from that and would do nothing for melees in the grand scheme of things. boosting the damage mitigation formula for armor is the best and IMO the only way to bring melees into balance with ranged...


War Cry gives a 20% armor bonus ( 40% with rune, which nobody should use since Impunity is much better unless you have very low resists ), to achieve ~90% dmg reduction with armor alone you would need ~33k armor.

Anyway, killed diablo in inferno with my barb so here's my stats in case anyone finds them useful, I recommend more damage than I have for late act 3 + act 4, blue/gold packs are way too annoying with only 9.5k, higher resists would also be ideal (435 unbuffed is lowest).

Stats with War Cry and Enchantress (Tough as Nails + Nerves of Steel passives): 9.5k dmg, 125k hp, ~650-750 resist, 11k armor, 0% melee/ranged/elite dmg reduction, 23% block Sacred Shield, 63% life, 0 life on hit.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Need help with Wizard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lvl 52. Anyone see a problem here?
> I'm on "Hell" getting pwned too much in the first chapter. Is there something I need to be focusing on rather than just Intel and Vit?


Try using your templar follower as a tank. Give him a shield and items with +str and +vit and he should be able to distract most mobs long enough for you to do enough damage. Also, try Blizzard with the reduced arcane power cost rune. Makes kiting and escape from bad situations a lot easier.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Need help with Wizard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lvl 52. Anyone see a problem here?
> I'm on "Hell" getting pwned too much in the first chapter. Is there something I need to be focusing on rather than just Intel and Vit?
> 
> 
> 
> Try using your templar follower as a tank. Give him a shield and items with +str and +vit and he should be able to distract most mobs long enough for you to do enough damage. Also, try Blizzard with the reduced arcane power cost rune. Makes kiting and escape from bad situations a lot easier.
Click to expand...









Never used my Templar. Didn't even know I could. Guess I'll have to figure out how to call him up?







Noob move, I know.







I'll go in and figure it out. Thanks Syber!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that reason is called RMAH.... unfortunately the more you play/grind/farm in this game the more you realize that they WANT their 15%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is there a cap on the gold farm block list? because the gold farmer is going to be their primary source of income so it only make sense they synergize with them to produce "blizzard taxable income"
> the problem is none of them took a class in economics.... by constantly nerfing content, there is very little consumer confidence in the overall diablo3 economy... why invest $250 in a IAS item when you don't know when it will get nerfed 50%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is crit chance and crit dmg next on the nerf list? would you invest $250 on items that may be nerfed 50% in patch 1.0.4? consumer confidence is what drives the economy and there is NO confidence in the overall economy right now since the nerf bat is just waiting around the corner...
> if you buy a piece of gear, you DONT know if it wont get nerfed next month... so you DONT know if you are wasting $250 for less then 1 month of utility on the said item... they've already said that legionaries are pretty much going to be useless when the PVP patch comes out (new legionaries WILL have MUCH better stats) so why would anyone spend $250 in gear that is going to be junk (as if they weren't junk right now already since the RNG is horrid) as soon as the PVP patch comes out?
> maybe i'm just poor, but $250 will buy me a pretty nice SSD or bring me half way to another 680GTX... or another water loop etc... things that i KNOW i can use for a few YEARS... not something that might be arbitrarily "nerfed" out of the blue in the coming months... whoever that is steering the ship at blizzard (jay wilson) has pretty much proved they are complete idiots and have NO understanding of what they are trying to achieve even if the goal was to maximize RMAH income....


Well said. That is precisely the inference I hoped people would make.

The problem is that they obviously have no real engineers that understand complex mathematics and mechanics... And if they do, shame on them. The RMAH was a GREAT idea, but with the game being released prematurely (and rightly so, as you could easily blame all of us for getting pissed off every time they announced a delay) there should have been no hurry for Blizzard to worry about profiting off of the RMAH. What, the $360 MILLION wasn't enough to tide Blizzard over long enough?! It's disappointing. As if WoW didn't make them enough money...

The ideas for Diablo3 are great! However, character stat/skill building and mechanics is what went fatally wrong. Hopefully when PvP hits, people will realize that the only way to keep the community alive for more than a few months will be to drop prices in AH so that more people can compete. And of course, to finally come to a reasonable solution with nerfing/buffing mechanics.

I am almost to the point where I want to quit playing for a few months to let Blizzard un-[ F-word goes here] themselves, so that when I come back to playing at least I will know that the main concerns are somewhat remedied so that I CAN be confident with gear that requires an insane amount of time and dedication in getting.

Time = Money and when I have to spend an hour to do 2 - 3 butcher inferno runs for virtually NO reward... (not enough gold and crappy rares), which in turn amounts to MANY hours a week (I have a full time job, 2 kids, and go to school), all in order to hope for finding a low priced upgrade on AH so I can even attempt act 2 without dying 5 times making my way through sundering canyon because of the flyers... I want to know that it will not all be in vain... like it has proven to be sooo many times already...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used my Templar. Didn't even know I could. Guess I'll have to figure out how to call him up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noob move, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go in and figure it out. Thanks Syber!


just go to town and he'll be waiting for you in town. each pet has their own advantages. templar is a good healer pet for when you are kiting. however i tend to use enchantress for knock back and chicken.(chicken is getting nerfed tho) scoundrel is good for AE snare as well as 3% crit rate boost. the pet you use should be according to your play style. so switch them around abit to see which pet works best for your style.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Well said. That is precisely the inference I hoped people would make.
> The problem is that they obviously have no real engineers that understand complex mathematics and mechanics... And if they do, shame on them. The RMAH was a GREAT idea, but with the game being released prematurely (and rightly so, as you could easily blame all of us for getting pissed off every time they announced a delay) there should have been no hurry for Blizzard to worry about profiting off of the RMAH. What, the $360 MILLION wasn't enough to tide Blizzard over long enough?! It's disappointing. As if WoW didn't make them enough money...
> The ideas for Diablo3 are great! However, character stat/skill building and mechanics is what went fatally wrong. Hopefully when PvP hits, people will realize that the only way to keep the community alive for more than a few months will be to drop prices in AH so that more people can compete. And of course, to finally come to a reasonable solution with nerfing/buffing mechanics.
> I am almost to the point where I want to quit playing for a few months to let Blizzard un-[ F-word goes here] themselves, so that when I come back to playing at least I will know that the main concerns are somewhat remedied so that I CAN be confident with gear that requires an insane amount of time and dedication in getting. *
> Time = Money and when I have to spend an hour to do 2 - 3 butcher inferno runs for virtually NO reward... (not enough gold and crappy rares), which in turn amounts to MANY hours a week (I have a full time job, 2 kids, and go to school), all in order to hope for finding a low priced upgrade on AH so I can even attempt act 2 without dying 5 times making my way through sundering canyon because of the flyers... I want to know that it will not all be in vain... like it has proven to be sooo many times already...*


Keep in mind the fact that Blizzard feels you are getting off too easy when dying and has stated there are drastically raising the repair costs in 1.03 by 4-6x the current cost. With no increase in the amount of gold that drops, and the ridiculous prices you get for selling to vendors in game there will be no legitimate way to proceed in inferno without either farming hours to days for Gold nonstop (simply to pay for repairs, not upgrades), using the GAH or the RMAH, or resulting to outside Gold selling websites. Those of you who disagree please indulge me as to an alternative way without simply advising us to L2P.

At this point, I can't tell if Blizzard is just oblivious to what they are doing, or if they simply do not care. They already received the revenue from the 6+ million purchases, and everything from this on out is simply an un-ending cash cow. The directions they are going every time they release a nerf or a patch are driving away people in droves every day. I understand there are many fans of the game, and they do not see things this way, but the way that Blizzard is going by the time that PvP actually is released the fact of the matter is there will be a huge percentage of players who have simply stopped playing, uninstalled, or returned it and received a refund. While they still have time to turn it around, at this point it does not seem likely they will.

The player base still left at that time will simply be staying around to farm solely for the chance to make a profit in the RMAH.

I am still playing the game, and for the time being, I do enjoy it.....to a point. I doubt that will continue for much longer. Maybe I can find good enough gear to sell on the RMAH to at least recover the amount I spent on the 2 copies of the game I bought for my wife and I. Had I known the game would be released in this state and Blizzard would proceed to make it even worse in the following weeks, I never would have given it a go.

Really sad to say that last paragraph to be honest.









O wells.......Happy farming.......


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that reason is called RMAH.... unfortunately the more you play/grind/farm in this game the more you realize that they WANT their 15%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is there a cap on the gold farm block list? because the gold farmer is going to be their primary source of income so it only make sense they synergize with them to produce "blizzard taxable income"
> the problem is none of them took a class in economics.... by constantly nerfing content, there is very little consumer confidence in the overall diablo3 economy... why invest $250 in a IAS item when you don't know when it will get nerfed 50%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is crit chance and crit dmg next on the nerf list? would you invest $250 on items that may be nerfed 50% in patch 1.0.4? consumer confidence is what drives the economy and there is NO confidence in the overall economy right now since the nerf bat is just waiting around the corner...
> if you buy a piece of gear, you DONT know if it wont get nerfed next month... so you DONT know if you are wasting $250 for less then 1 month of utility on the said item... they've already said that legionaries are pretty much going to be useless when the PVP patch comes out (new legionaries WILL have MUCH better stats) so why would anyone spend $250 in gear that is going to be junk (as if they weren't junk right now already since the RNG is horrid) as soon as the PVP patch comes out?
> maybe i'm just poor, but $250 will buy me a pretty nice SSD or bring me half way to another 680GTX... or another water loop etc... things that i KNOW i can use for a few YEARS... not something that might be arbitrarily "nerfed" out of the blue in the coming months... whoever that is steering the ship at blizzard (jay wilson) has pretty much proved they are complete idiots and have NO understanding of what they are trying to achieve even if the goal was to maximize RMAH income....


I disagree with practically this entire post.

You really don't understand the Diablo 3 economy, nor does 90% of it's playerbase and that's actually the issue.

When the game first was released...Prices were cheap...In fact, up until the release of the RMAH, prices were actually, reasonable on the AH...Then when the RMAH released, everyone tried to match the price of gold on the AH as well as the RMAH, this is/was the downfall of the system...Nothing else.

This is very very simple, Keynesian economics. (Oh look, someone in this thread actually took economics) ~ We originally relied on the AH for progression because it was a viable source for upgrades...However, with the release of the RMAH (Which, you could argue is "our GD") the prices have skyrocketed while income has stayed on the same level platform.

The problem is actually a very simple one and they're addressing it full throttle. ~ Again, Keynesian.

Right now there's a bottleneck on the AH because 80% of those currently in Inferno cannot actually bypass act 2...So, you're left with a limited market on items with an ilevel above 61...In fact, in checking the market from the back-end this morning, the AH is now FLOODED with level 60/61 ilevel items and the vast majority are selling at 20-100k. The 62/63 ilevel items are found at a PREMIUM of 1m+.

Now, if you do some more investigating into the people that claim that this patch is "ruining the game" it's because Blizzard is directly hitting their profit margins...They're the 20% that are currently in Act 3 and Act 4 and they don't want you to pass act 2...Think of them like an Oil Company and Blizzard is the Toyota Prius ~ This is BAD NEWS for them.

So what are they actually doing? Increasing the drop rates SUBSTANTIALLY...Yes, ladies and gentleman, over a 1000% increase from what it currently is. ~ That's going to crush your AH pricing scheme alone because now, those that are stuck in act 1, can/could accomplish the same goals as someone in act 3...So, there's the first direct impact.

The 2nd thing they're doing is nerfing act 2...Particularly, the ranged mobs...This means that now, that 80% that was stuck, will no longer be stuck.

Both of those changes will severely flood the market and will lower prices dramatically...Not only that but, the announcements that legendaries will change similarly to D2, is decreasing the market on those unique items right now which, is helping your lowest consumers.

So, quite frankly, I feel that your entire post is absolutely misguided and that you, should take an economics class, yourself, to learn how the market is actually effected.


----------



## kevindd992002

How can I effectively use the RMAH for selling items? Are there any tips/guides that will make my items sell quickly? This is the first time I would use it and I don't know what to do.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How can I effectively use the RMAH for selling items? Are there any tips/guides that will make my items sell quickly? This is the first time I would use it and I don't know what to do.


Don't right now.

There's so much inflation because of the lack of volume, it's crazy.

When 1.03 comes out, then I'd start to use the RMAH because prices are going to drop, tremendously.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How can I effectively use the RMAH for selling items? Are there any tips/guides that will make my items sell quickly? This is the first time I would use it and I don't know what to do.


if you sell it for as cheap as possible then you will get hits, like under $10

if you want $100 or $250 for an item.... LOL







good luck... wait wait and wait some more

transactions under $9.99 are processed almost immediately, anything over $10 they take a few days to clear


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> What resolution do you play at? Horizontal kiting looks ridiculously easy when you can see that far!


Eyefinity 6 setup
5760 x 2160

it's like a panoramic view, simply splendid


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Don't right now.
> There's so much inflation because of the lack of volume, it's crazy.
> When 1.03 comes out, then I'd start to use the RMAH because prices are going to drop, tremendously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> if you sell it for as cheap as possible then you will get hits, like under $10
> if you want $100 or $250 for an item.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck... wait wait and wait some more
> transactions under $9.99 are processed almost immediately, anything over $10 they take a few days to clear


Oh ok. And those items that are $9.99 are already very nice items? I'm only at Nightmare so I don't if my things are already sellable in RMAH?

How about in the Gold Auction House, how can I effectively sell there?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Don't right now.
> There's so much inflation because of the lack of volume, it's crazy.
> When 1.03 comes out, then I'd start to use the RMAH because prices are going to drop, tremendously.


but is better to get rid of your current legendaries and set items before the new patch, no?

back in D2, when they rolled the new changes to legendaries and set items, old drops did not get "buffed"

so anyone stuck with current legendaries / set items will not get the new bonus buff whatever that might be

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. And those items that are $9.99 are already very nice items? I'm only at Nightmare so I don't if my things are already sellable in RMAH?
> How about in the Gold Auction House, how can I effectively sell there?


it's hard to guess what people wants

i sell items for cheap, at the minimum price of $1.25, and they are just random rares, that for me is crap, but other people finds it useful

i got a few hits already

there's nothing stopping you from selling what you don't need

everyone wants to pick up bargains

sell low and you'll get hits more easily

thing about it, we are getting money for "free" we just have to grind in game to get good drops for sale

that's why Blizzard is taking 15% tax and $1 service charge from your proceeds


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh ok. And those items that are $9.99 are already very nice items? I'm only at Nightmare so I don't if my things are already sellable in RMAH?
> How about in the Gold Auction House, how can I effectively sell there?


At your level, the gold AH is decent.

The issue with the RMAH is mostly one of gold farmers trying to inflate the cost of "black market inventories"...And they're currently succeeding, greatly...Unfortunately.

I'd scope out the gold AH...And definitely stick to it.

Typically, I farm for 2-3 hours a night, I start specifically at the K Barricade in Act 1.

Each run takes 45mins and I make about 200k + rares...Sometimes more/less, for example last night I made 400k in 1 run, 100k, in another and 200k in the last.

I sell everything I get for @ 20k unless it's a really good item and even then, I under-price it just to move it.

My suggestion would be to wait for 1.03 to really start playing the AH considering how much will change.

That's not to say don't scope it out and if you see something really nice for dirt cheap, don't pick it up...By all means, grab it but, I'd really wait to play the AH/RMAH game until the changes take effect.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> but is better to get rid of your current legendaries and set items before the new patch, no?
> back in D2, when they rolled the new changes to legendaries and set items, old drops did not get "buffed"
> so anyone stuck with current legendaries / set items will not get the new bonus buff whatever that might be
> it's hard to guess what people wants
> i sell items for cheap, at the minimum price of $1.25, and they are just random rares, that for me is crap, but other people finds it useful
> i got a few hits already
> there's nothing stopping you from selling what you don't need
> everyone wants to pick up bargains
> sell low and you'll get hits more easily
> thing about it, we are getting money for "free" we just have to grind in game to get good drops for sale
> that's why Blizzard is taking 15% tax and $1 service charge from your proceeds


Legendaries aren't getting buffed until post 1.03.
Quote:


> You Keep Using That Word
> 
> As previously mentioned, we're going to be reviewing Legendary items in a future patch. Legendaries won't change in 1.0.3, but it's still something we're actively working on. When we're done, high level Legendaries should be flat out better than blue items, they'll carry a good amount of power with them, and they should also be distinctive or memorable in the benefits they provide. We'll be able to share more information on the specific changes we're making after 1.0.3 launches.


I'm not saying don't sell stuff for 1$, by all means if that floats your boat, please do...But, what I am saying is that right now, the market is very unstable...So, buying/selling is very off what it was originally intended to be...Which is caused by the inferno bottleneck.

Once that bottleneck is clear...Your 1.25$ item might only be worth 50c...In that situation, sell sell sell, while you can but, for MOST of the items on the AH, especially the good ones...They're not 1.25$.

So for someone looking to gear up, if you don't mind spending like 5/10$, sure...I'm just saying it won't be the same once 1.03 comes out and considering how close we are, he might be better off waiting.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Legendaries aren't getting buffed until post 1.03.
> 
> I'm not saying don't sell stuff for 1$, by all means if that floats your boat, please do...But, what I am saying is that right now, the market is very unstable...So, buying/selling is very off what it was originally intended to be...Which is caused by the inferno bottleneck.
> Once that bottleneck is clear...Your 1.25$ item might only be worth 50c...In that situation, sell sell sell, while you can but, for MOST of the items on the AH, especially the good ones...They're not 1.25$.
> 
> So for someone looking to gear up, if you don't mind spending like 5/10$, sure...I'm just saying it won't be the same once 1.03 comes out and considering how close we are, he might be better off waiting.


I can't wait to see the new Legendaries, and really hoping they will also buff the existing ones, but that's going to be a while before we get the next patch after 1.03

BTW, *kevindd992002* was only asking to sell his items to RMAH, not buying from it









so, the fastest way is to sell it for low, unless he knows how to price it for which market he wants to target

as for the minimum, the lowest listing in RMAH is 1.25, the system won't let you go lower than that

that's probably blizzard enforcing their way to get their $1 per transaction, even if you wanted to give away the items for dirty cheap, as i do

i simply have not enough storage left, and i want to roll things out quick

with the 10 items limit, it's extremely annoying

my 3 tabs of inventory are full

so most times i have to end up recycling the cheesier stated items instead, just to make room

i list on both GAH and RMAH


----------



## kevindd992002

Yeah I'm aiming to sell only either using AH or RMAH







So in that case, I won't be having any problems selling my stuff in both houses, right?

I didn't know that Blizzard is having a cut from all the proceeds we have.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree with you here. I am a monk trapped in act 1 inferno. My resists are just over 450 all. my dps is around 13k, my armor is between 4-5k, and my health is about 20k. I have farmed and farmed and farmed butcher for the last 2 weeks and have only been able to get ONE freaking upgrade! Sure, you can make money selling junk on AH... SLOWLY, as your only limited to 10 auctions at a time and you have to do your research before posting an item to sell or else it will waste time sitting there without a buyer... ATM just for a BELT upgrade it will cost between 1-2 mil... Inferno drops need to be fixed! Even for act 1. At least drop CRAP lvl 60 BLUES so we can at least salvage and make use of the stupid lvl 10 armorer we spend a billion dollars to upgrade!!!
> edit: just to throw this out there, i know my dps is ridic low, I have gear that will put me above 20k, but that still does nothing for me. the 13k is so I could have my resists for those uber-stupid anti-melee elite mobs... is it really necessary to have a vampiric, desecrator, molten, firechains?!


You are not putting enough emphasis on your resists. Every piece of gear you have until you start really perfecting it should be + a specific resist and + resist all on a monk since they stack and are spread using the passive. I'm sitting on ~850 with 8.5k unbuffed dps and did just fine in act 1 inferno with 20k hp. Also make sure to use a spirit regen heavy build and pop mantra of healing (resist rune) constantly for the 1k dmg shield. Act 1 TBH was *CAKE* on my monk. Next step for me is getting a helm of command (8%) as well as the ring with 11% block which with my current shield of 26% would put me at....

45% block
over 77% resist
~50% armor
~50% dodge

Then I just need to get my hp up from 30k and group with a few dps guys until I can afford my own wep above 650 dps (current). Once I get a good wep I'll switch from vit to dex as needed.

So far I have not spent over 100k on a single piece of gear. Everyone QQing about act 1 on a monk just needs to rethink what they are doing, because they are doing it wrong haha. P.S. If you are spending 2-3m on a BELT with those stats, your REALLY REALLY doing it wrong.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Need help with Wizard:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lvl 52. Anyone see a problem here?
> I'm on "Hell" getting pwned too much in the first chapter. Is there something I need to be focusing on rather than just Intel and Vit?


Currently your problem is your inability to kite adds and slow them reliably. Denigration takes far too much AP to slow the adds steadily, now that they have more hp.

Try something like this : http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#bcXRTS!YXU!bYabZZ

Use the orbs to slow, and keep the venom hydra out to do dmg, along with your piercing orbs.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> The giant shield looks so silly on my wizard, but it has reasonable stats (except for the 10% block chance).
> 
> She's lvl 57 on Hell difficulty


your wiz looks awesome! what shield is that? i have a level 55 wiz and i am only equipping swords just because it looks good on a wiz.

to those selling "decent" stuff for gold in AH, it is better NOT hoping to sell your item at a high price. sell low, farm a lot and sell a lot. there's a lot of competition out there with better stats so my only hope of selling something is if i sell it lower than everyone else. of course there are still tons that i am unable to sell, so they go to merchants or get salvaged.

one thing that i noticed is that i have been joining public games more often now to farm act 2 or 3. i changed my skills to toughen up and for more crowd control but we still get wiped out every now and then. good thing is, no one is complaining for now. but im kinda concerned that once the cost of repair goes up, people would start to become picky of who to be with in public games.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Legendaries aren't getting buffed until post 1.03.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You Keep Using That Word
> As previously mentioned, we're going to be reviewing Legendary items in a future patch. Legendaries won't change in 1.0.3, but it's still something we're actively working on. When we're done, high level Legendaries should be flat out better than blue items, they'll carry a good amount of power with them, and they should also be distinctive or memorable in the benefits they provide. We'll be able to share more information on the specific changes we're making after 1.0.3 launches.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying don't sell stuff for 1$, by all means if that floats your boat, please do...But, what I am saying is that right now, the market is very unstable...So, buying/selling is very off what it was originally intended to be...Which is caused by the inferno bottleneck.
> Once that bottleneck is clear...Your 1.25$ item might only be worth 50c...In that situation, sell sell sell, while you can but, for MOST of the items on the AH, especially the good ones...They're not 1.25$.
> So for someone looking to gear up, if you don't mind spending like 5/10$, sure...I'm just saying it won't be the same once 1.03 comes out and considering how close we are, he might be better off waiting.
Click to expand...

I took a look at the RMAH, and even if you want to use it, it seems a better idea to go with the gold AH and buy gold from a farmer lol. Probably save quite a bit of $ that way, given how terrible most things on the RMAH were priced.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah I'm aiming to sell only either using AH or RMAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in that case, I won't be having any problems selling my stuff in both houses, right?
> I didn't know that Blizzard is having a cut from all the proceeds we have.


yup it's 15% cut on Gold AH
and $1 on RMAH

so if you want to earn $1 for the item you sell, you will actually have to list it for $2

that's why when i said i, just list my items for $1.25, i'm just giving it away to keep my inventory running, as i'm constantly out of space

i rather only earn $0.25 than spend too many days with my inventory full, and not be able to do anything else


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I took a look at the RMAH, and even if you want to use it, it seems a better idea to go with the gold AH and buy gold from a farmer lol. Probably save quite a bit of $ that way, given how terrible most things on the RMAH were priced.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat, actually.

We could literally buy gold at 4.95$ (As of this morning) then, buy the item off of AH and we'd save about 150$.

That's why I keep saying it's really not worth using the RMAH right now because gold farmers are trying to keep the price of gold at a premium.

It's working to an extent but, most users caught on enough to buy/sell at about the 1-2$ mark.

Even then, their auctions are getting picked up by the farmers who are just re-listing them at 50$...So, it's kind of win/lose...

1.03 is going to change everything and make 62/63 ilevel items available for practically everyone...The best idea yet to come from Blizzard Ent. by a mile.

I was actually reading the OF (Official Forums) this morning and couldn't stop laughing because of how many farmers that are just complaining thread after thread after thread...LOL...Greedy, much?


----------



## ntherblast

To list an item on the RMAH I noticed my cc was charged $1. If my item doesn't sell do they refund me the $1?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I took a look at the RMAH, and even if you want to use it, it seems a better idea to go with the gold AH and buy gold from a farmer lol. Probably save quite a bit of $ that way, given how terrible most things on the RMAH were priced.


Please don't buy from gold farmers. If you don't buy from them, the prices will go down or the will disappear and the gold you make now will go up in value, not down.

Think about the "economy" and use economics for this.

If we all buy gold, the price of gold goes up, but not by much. Simply because if the demand for gold goes up, the suppliers (gold farmers), will increase production. Right now, the production capabilities are limitless because a lot of it is from botting. Buying gold only encourages them to bot more, and at very least drive the value of gold down.

The AH is your friend, not your foe.

I hear a lot of complaints on here about people only being able to progress with AH items, or no one being able to sell on the AH. I understand the AH, undercut, and make profit. In the last week I have made almost 5m gold from buying and selling items. Of course you have to know what your looking for, but that should be easy for you after you hit max level for one class. Simply look for the items at a really low price that you would want to buy.

Now, that does not mean they are upgrades for you, but they may be for someone else. Example: Yesterday I hit 60 on my barb and was looking for a decent shield to get me by. I first looked at legendary shields and realized they were way out of my price range. I only wanted to spend around 1m gold. So, I popped in 1m gold as max buyout, put in all resist >60 and Block % (the two things that matter most), and took a look. After sorting by lowest buyout first I found a shield with 26% block, 76 all resist, blocking 3700-4700 dmg FOR 4000g!!!

Granted this was an absolute steal, because this shield would go for close to 1m gold, but if your always looking, you will find stuff that people do not know what it is worth. In the same respect if you get an item that might be good, but not for your class, ask someone who plays it, and see what the going rate is. That way you're making the most off the drops you get.

Keep in mind, that I have cleared Act III in Inferno, but I have NOT spent any time farming it, or Act IV. I simply have leveled a couple characters and sold what I found along the way.

One last thing, items that are level 33-50 sell REALLY well if they are decent, people making the jump from normal to nightmare or nightmare to hell, always look to the AH for a boost.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your wiz looks awesome! what shield is that? i have a level 55 wiz and i am only equipping swords just because it looks good on a wiz.


My shield is: Lidless Wall

I got it from a drop in act 2 Hell, while I was playing a public game with another wizard and a demon hunter.


Spoiler: Video footage of my Legendary drop


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Now, that does not mean they are upgrades for you, but they may be for someone else. Example: Yesterday I hit 60 on my barb and was looking for a decent shield to get me by. I first looked at legendary shields and realized they were way out of my price range. I only wanted to spend around 1m gold. So, I popped in 1m gold as max buyout, put in all resist >60 and Block % (the two things that matter most), and took a look. After sorting by lowest buyout first I found a shield with 26% block, 76 all resist, blocking 3700-4700 dmg FOR 4000g!!!


You found a sacred shield with 26% and 76 RA for 4k...

I kind of hate you right now


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I disagree with practically this entire post.
> You really don't understand the Diablo 3 economy, nor does 90% of it's playerbase and that's actually the issue.
> When the game first was released...Prices were cheap...In fact, up until the release of the RMAH, prices were actually, reasonable on the AH...Then when the RMAH released, everyone tried to match the price of gold on the AH as well as the RMAH, this is/was the downfall of the system...Nothing else.
> This is very very simple, Keynesian economics. (Oh look, someone in this thread actually took economics) ~ We originally relied on the AH for progression because it was a viable source for upgrades...However, with the release of the RMAH (Which, you could argue is "our GD") the prices have skyrocketed while income has stayed on the same level platform.
> The problem is actually a very simple one and they're addressing it full throttle. ~ Again, Keynesian.
> Right now there's a bottleneck on the AH because 80% of those currently in Inferno cannot actually bypass act 2...So, you're left with a limited market on items with an ilevel above 61...In fact, in checking the market from the back-end this morning, the AH is now FLOODED with level 60/61 ilevel items and the vast majority are selling at 20-100k. The 62/63 ilevel items are found at a PREMIUM of 1m+.
> Now, if you do some more investigating into the people that claim that this patch is "ruining the game" it's because Blizzard is directly hitting their profit margins...They're the 20% that are currently in Act 3 and Act 4 and they don't want you to pass act 2...Think of them like an Oil Company and Blizzard is the Toyota Prius ~ This is BAD NEWS for them.
> So what are they actually doing? Increasing the drop rates SUBSTANTIALLY...Yes, ladies and gentleman, *over a 1000% increase from what it currently is*. ~ That's going to crush your AH pricing scheme alone because now, those that are stuck in act 1, can/could accomplish the same goals as someone in act 3...So, there's the first direct impact.
> The 2nd thing they're doing is nerfing act 2...Particularly, the ranged mobs...This means that now, that 80% that was stuck, will no longer be stuck.
> Both of those changes will severely flood the market and will lower prices dramatically...Not only that but, the announcements that legendaries will change similarly to D2, is decreasing the market on those unique items right now which, is helping your lowest consumers.
> So, quite frankly, I feel that your entire post is absolutely misguided and that you, should take an economics class, yourself, to learn how the market is actually effected.


Masked, where is the 1000% increase claim coming from? Just wondering.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> To list an item on the RMAH I noticed my cc was charged $1. If my item doesn't sell do they refund me the $1?


I would hope so, that would be scary if they are charging people before the item is actually sold....


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> One last thing, items that are level 33-50 sell REALLY well if they are decent, people making the jump from normal to nightmare or nightmare to hell, always look to the AH for a boost.


LOL yup! that comes from experience









drops from NM itself are usually pathetic

but drops from Hell, are like premium items for a NM level character, while for hell itself is crap

which is the same boat, when you are in Hell, you'll want stuff dropped from Inferno levels

and i'm only making reference to Magic and Rares

which still in many cases magic ites has better stats than rares or legendaries

if you don't mind losing a few bonus

for pure damage or pure defence Blues have some very nice rolls

all my Followers are like maxed out using really good drops from Blues


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> To list an item on the RMAH I noticed my cc was charged $1. If my item doesn't sell do they refund me the $1?


use Battle.net balance instead of CC

then you will not get charged


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> To list an item on the RMAH I noticed my cc was charged $1. If my item doesn't sell do they refund me the $1?


Ummm... as far as I know it costs NOTHING to list an item on the RMAH. I have listed many items. Never been charged.

You sure the $1 charge is from Blizz?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I was actually reading the OF (Official Forums) this morning and couldn't stop laughing because of how many farmers that are just complaining thread after thread after thread...LOL...Greedy, much?


I can't stand reading the OF, it's nothing but cry babies, you can't have a sane conversation in there

also the volume is insane

you reply to something, by the time you refresh the topic is already out of sight and buried 3 pages deep

plus they have this cut off at like 1000 post or 2000 something like that, and it automatically gets locked

i hate the OF, it's useless

we have a way better and civilized conversation in here at OCN than there


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Masked, where is the 1000% increase claim coming from? Just wondering.


That number is the cumulative gathering from about 20 "hardcore" players, that have JUST farmed Act 1 inferno... it's not exactly fact but, the released numbers are about a 3000% increase from my own personal results so, about 1000%, IMO, is fair...In getting Ilvl 61 items from Act 1 of Inferno.

Right now, ilvl 61 items only drop in the very last part of act 1 inferno...Otherwise, you're getting a 60 ilvl...By very last, I'm talking like just before the butcher.

Theory-crafters claim/document that it's a 0.08% chance...My numbers are a little less, yours may be more.

If you go by PCGamer's numbers (Who after immediately posting them, took them down) or the leaks on the back-end...

You're coming from 0.08% or in my case, 0.005%...Others have claimed it's less...I can't comment on that but, of the 1000 blues/rares I see a night, only about 5/6 of them are ilvl 61.

"Officially", if the patch notes happen, it's a 200% drop rate change from what it currently is, indefinitely.

They claim that it will jump to 18%...Which means, that coming from 0.08% it will be about a 225% increase ~ "Officially" this is the change.

So if you have better luck then the general public, you're guaranteed a 225% increase in drops of ilvl 61, than you're getting now...You'll also have ilvl 62 drops, in act 1 inferno, that you've never had before.

The preview is here.

Unofficially, if the patch notes happen, it's a 3600% drop rate change from what it currently is for the majority of us stuck at the end of act 1 or, 80% of us.

Now, this game is based on RNG so, we're all going to have different numbers but, I know of 3/4 people on these forums that have lower drop rates than I do.

I'm a freak and I do keep track of my drops but, if anything that's been mined/Blizzard has released is true, we're looking at a drastic change.

We can actually go back and forth all day about the RNG and the current unreleased numbers in place but, it's still a drastic change...That was more/less my point.

A drastic change is being made that will radically change the economy in all forms.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That number is the cumulative gathering from about 20 "hardcore" players, that have JUST farmed Act 1 inferno... it's not exactly fact but, the released numbers are about a 3000% increase from my own personal results so, about 1000%, IMO, is fair...In getting Ilvl 61 items from Act 1 of Inferno
> ....snip...
> I'm a freak and I do keep track of my drops but, if anything that's been mined/Blizzard has released is true, we're looking at a drastic change.
> We can actually go back and forth all day about the RNG and the current unreleased numbers in place but, it's still a drastic change...That was more/less my point.
> A drastic change is being made that will radically change the economy in all forms.


Nice writeup m8, I was unaware of the current values. Granted I knew they were bad, but I don't bother 'farming' myself. Id rather have every class at 60 and progressed as far as my bank will allow than to just farm. esp with the the unique item upgrade around the bend, why farm now when it will be nullified in a few weeks?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nothing pisses me off more from a loot stand point then finding Wizard specific gear with useless stats like Strength. I understand that RNG is random, but unlike D2 where we did not have class specific equipment (items may have class restricted skills or stats, but they were not class specific to equip), RNG makes some class specific items just flat out ******ed. I found a 600+ DPS wand the other day with +Str and +Dex. Ok dexterity I can see being somewhat useable by a Wizard, but strength? Come the on!







Sure you can make the argument that this makes good rare items more valuable, but let me ask you this, which idiot blacksmith would ever make an item completely useless for the user? There should be no situation at all where a class specific item is loaded with non-usesful class stats. I feel like for class specific items, RNG should be altered with proper parameters. Just my annoyance of the day...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> use Battle.net balance instead of CC
> then you will not get charged


Umm if I use the bnet balance then the funds will go to the bnet account and not paypal


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Umm if I use the bnet balance then the funds will go to the bnet account and not paypal


Can't you move the funds afterwards to Paypal anyways? I thought you could for RMAH?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more from a loot stand point then finding Wizard specific gear with useless stats like Strength. I understand that RNG is random, but unlike D2 where we did not have class specific equipment (items may have class restricted skills or stats, but they were not class specific to equip), RNG makes some class specific items just flat out ******ed. I found a 600+ DPS wand the other day with +Str and +Dex. Ok dexterity I can see being somewhat useable by a Wizard, but strength? Come the on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can make the argument that this makes good rare items more valuable, but let me ask you this, which idiot blacksmith would ever make an item completely useless for the user? There should be no situation at all where a class specific item is loaded with non-usesful class stats. I feel like for class specific items, RNG should be altered with proper parameters. Just my annoyance of the day...


Just one of the many flaws of D3's item system


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can't you move the funds afterwards to Paypal anyways? I thought you could for RMAH?


Pretty sure you can not transfer funds from your bnet balance to paypal


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Just one of the many flaws of D3's item system


Another thing that bugs me. Why do I regularly find loot under level 60 on Inferno, when I have to be level 60 to even play Inferno? What the hell is the point of having items drop that are at levels UNDER the minimum level of admission for players?







Loot drop is suppose to help players progress to the next level. Crap loot at level 50's does not help me progress in Inferno. One can argue that it barely helps one progress in Hell. Loot drops at Inferno should never drop below level 60. It is just bat crap ******ed to do so. 1.0.3 cannot come fast enough IMHO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Pretty sure you can not transfer funds from your bnet balance to paypal


That sucks. Well hopefully they fix that after enough backlash considering how crappy their current system is for the RMAH.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Another thing that bugs me. Why do I regularly find loot under level 60 on Inferno, when I have to be level 60 to even play Inferno? What the hell is the point of having items drop that are at levels UNDER the minimum level of admission for players?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loot drop is suppose to help players progress to the next level. Crap loot at level 50's does not help me progress in Inferno.


agree i find wayyy too much junk on inferno that are still lvl 55, to 59

it's absolutely ridiculous i have to take a couple of minutes to sort out the drops every time after we kill an elite bunch, to see what's worth keeping and what's waste of space


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more from a loot stand point then finding Wizard specific gear with useless stats like Strength. I understand that RNG is random, but unlike D2 where we did not have class specific equipment (items may have class restricted skills or stats, but they were not class specific to equip), RNG makes some class specific items just flat out ******ed. I found a 600+ DPS wand the other day with +Str and +Dex. Ok dexterity I can see being somewhat useable by a Wizard, but strength? Come the on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can make the argument that this makes good rare items more valuable, but let me ask you this, which idiot blacksmith would ever make an item completely useless for the user? There should be no situation at all where a class specific item is loaded with non-usesful class stats. I feel like for class specific items, RNG should be altered with proper parameters. Just my annoyance of the day...


No you're right... I've been crafting Grand Exalted stuff and 26/30 I will get 150-200+ STR and when I do manage to get INT on them it will have INT, STR, DEX with them... I stopped playing for almost a week now and it has been a good feeling but that just goes to show that I tried so hard to like a game but in the end I'll just either wait for the patch or just find another game ://


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> use Battle.net balance instead of CC
> then you will not get charged


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Although, at this time you can not cash out your Battle.net balance for real money. It is only usable back on the AH or for other blizz products.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that does not mean they are upgrades for you, but they may be for someone else. Example: Yesterday I hit 60 on my barb and was looking for a decent shield to get me by. I first looked at legendary shields and realized they were way out of my price range. I only wanted to spend around 1m gold. So, I popped in 1m gold as max buyout, put in all resist >60 and Block % (the two things that matter most), and took a look. After sorting by lowest buyout first I found a shield with 26% block, 76 all resist, blocking 3700-4700 dmg FOR 4000g!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You found a sacred shield with 26% and 76 RA for 4k...
> I kind of hate you right now
Click to expand...

Muhaahaha, I just look every morning, and 2x at night. Look for exactly what I want, if it isn't there at a good price, I don't bother with it. For >1m gold I have my barb decked out with 16k dps, 700 resist all (with shout), 30k HP and 34% block.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> agree i find wayyy too much junk on inferno that are still lvl 55, to 59
> it's absolutely ridiculous i have to take a couple of minutes to sort out the drops every time after we kill an elite bunch, to see what's worth keeping and what's waste of space


Whites I drop automatically. Not worth the time and space to sell. Blues or rares under 60, I sell unless it is a ring or amulet. If the latter, then I check to see if it is any good before selling. Anything level 60, if it is no good, I salvage it. On the RARE occasions it is decent or good, to the AH it goes.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Whites I drop automatically. Not worth the time and space to sell. Blues or rares under 60, I sell unless it is a ring or amulet. If the latter, then I check to see if it is any good before selling. Anything level 60, if it is no good, I salvage it. On the RARE occasions it is decent or good, to the AH it goes.


that's exactly what i meant

just sorting out blues, as yellows are usually worth spending additional time over to review the stats+bonus

blues i just give them a quick glance for Level first, then stats

white and grey, i don't even bother


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more from a loot stand point then finding Wizard specific gear with useless stats like Strength. I understand that RNG is random, but unlike D2 where we did not have class specific equipment (items may have class restricted skills or stats, but they were not class specific to equip), RNG makes some class specific items just flat out ******ed. I found a 600+ DPS wand the other day with +Str and +Dex. Ok dexterity I can see being somewhat useable by a Wizard, but strength? Come the on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can make the argument that this makes good rare items more valuable, but let me ask you this, which idiot blacksmith would ever make an item completely useless for the user? There should be no situation at all where a class specific item is loaded with non-usesful class stats. I feel like for class specific items, RNG should be altered with proper parameters. Just my annoyance of the day...


Well there was class-specific equipment in D2, wasn't there? I don't remember being able to equip a Necro shrunken head if I wasn't a Necro, or Assassin claws if you weren't one?


----------



## rctrucker

Just an FYI for people who may not know.

Folding @ Home is running their monthly FOLDATHON! You can put all of that awesome D3 hardware to use for a good cause while your not using it!

Check this thread HERE

Drop me a PM if you need more information or help setting up your clients.

If you do participate, please list me as a refferal when you sign up and I'll be your go2guy for all of your folding needs.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> monks are the worst off class in the game atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are unfortunate enough to share dex as primary stat with DH's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so their gear is astronomically expensive and they are a melee on top of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm surprised that ANY monks are still playing the game since none of them can even dream of affording upgrades in inferno. (unless they whip out a credit card..... )


For what it's worth, I'm a monk. In Inferno. And I just punched Diablo to death solo (albeit slowly). My equipment, although not cheap, is not impossible to obtain nor is it astronomically expensive. For example, my primary weapon was something I bought for 300k almost 3 weeks ago.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

feel the same way.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Just an FYI for people who may not know.
> Folding @ Home is running their monthly FOLDATHON! You can put all of that awesome D3 hardware to use for a good cause while your not using it!
> Check out this thread here
> Drop me a PM if you need more information or help setting up your clients.
> If you do participate, please list me as a refferal when you sign up and I'll be your go2guy for all of your folding needs.


no link


----------



## Cataclysmo

Probably most likely going to be playing this (and some BF3 maybe) all night after 11:30pm EST when I get home from work. 37 Barb running through nightmare if anyone wants to join maybe skype or w.e you like to use.

Steam = Cataclysmo2010


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Well there was class-specific equipment in D2, wasn't there? I don't remember being able to equip a Necro shrunken head if I wasn't a Necro, or Assassin claws if you weren't one?


You are right, it has been a while (very few of them were worth getting/using) so I forgot about them. There are class specific weapons and armor as well in D2, but the RNG was set correctly so it could only generate stats that were useful to that specific class. For instance, a paladin only shield will generate stats specific to the Paladin class. In D3, it seems like all bets are off in RNG even for class specific stuff, generating some random crap for class specific items.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You are right, it has been a while (very few of them were worth getting/using) so I forgot about them. There are class specific weapons and armor as well in D2, but the RNG was set correctly so it could only generate stats that were useful to that specific class. For instance, a paladin only shield will generate stats specific to the Paladin class. In D3, it seems like all bets are off in RNG even for class specific stuff, generating some random crap for class specific items.


i got lots of yellows Barb only belts in D3 with like +300 int









wish i could use those on my Wiz

and a Wiz wand with a +259 STR









that would have been nice if i could use it on the Barb


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> no link


Fixed

And just in case...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270408/june-foldathon-parkinsons-disease-june-18th-start/


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i got lots of yellows Barb only belts in D3 with like +300 int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could use those on my Wiz
> and a Wiz wand with a +259 STR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would have been nice if i could use it on the Barb


I would be all over a dual wand wielding barb


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I would be all over a dual wand wielding barb


Like Harry Potter fighting the troll?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Like Harry Potter fighting the troll?


I have never seen a Harry Potter movie, but a dual wand wielding barb would be pretty bad ass.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I would be all over a dual wand wielding barb


Personally, I miss a dual wielding barb in general









We're all stuck with sword and board in Inferno.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Personally, I miss a dual wielding barb in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all stuck with sword and board in Inferno.


Yeah, at least your not a monk forced to sword and board. We don't even have synergies.

P.S. I like your old avatar better... hahaha


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Personally, I miss a dual wielding barb in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all stuck with sword and board in Inferno.


roll a new one. It sure is fun to be able to go back and use all the the abilities again that are useless later, summons and whatnot, and the ever fun dual-wield. also on normal mode, inserting those high level rubies you have from you first character = insta-OP


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Yeah, at least your not a monk forced to sword and board. We don't even have synergies.
> P.S. I like your old avatar better... hahaha


Tis true, seeing other classes sword and board is very saddening.

Back to my default avatar for now, the D3 hype is slowly dwindling from me and I'm getting excited for GW2 and Torchlight 2









Still playing the heck out of D3 tho.


----------



## rctrucker

At a high level of gear, you can dual wield or 2h a barb.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> At a high level of gear, you can dual wield or 2h a barb.












Maybe once pvp comes out I can finally go back to a dps spec, but for inferno it's currently just not viable. (Act 3-4... maybe Act 2 as well)


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Personally, I miss a dual wielding barb in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all stuck with sword and board in Inferno.


dual wielding crit barb. im really impressed how he was able to chain those skills. and his stuff doesn't seem to be that expensive too.


----------



## ACM

Jesus^^

Those crits for a Barbarian is crazy.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> dual wielding crit barb. im really impressed how he was able to chain those skills. and his stuff doesn't seem to be that expensive too.


Impressive. It's too bad his attack speed will be nerfed into the ground next patch.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Impressive. It's too bad his attack speed will be nerfed into the ground next patch.


Where is everyone getting this "nerfed to the ground" crap from?

It's being cut in half...Whoop-te-do.

It's OP as is...Cutting it in half is a substantially better answer than a diminishing return...

This was/is the best solution to the issue.

I really don't understand the flood of negativity surrounding it...If it was diminishing or a set limit, it would be FAR LESS than the value of half...Tell you that much.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once pvp comes out I can finally go back to a dps spec, but for inferno it's currently just not viable. (Act 3-4... maybe Act 2 as well)











 (the second one is on inferno diablo right now)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Where is everyone getting this "nerfed to the ground" crap from?
> It's being cut in half...Whoop-te-do.
> It's OP as is...Cutting it in half is a substantially better answer than a diminishing return...
> This was/is the best solution to the issue.
> I really don't understand the flood of negativity surrounding it...If it was diminishing or a set limit, it would be FAR LESS than the value of half...Tell you that much.


Lol I never said it's a bad solution. Just seeing how fast the numbers fly up on his whirlwind made me bring it up.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the second one is on inferno diablo right now)


Both the links were a black screen for me.

I believe you though. Thanks


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Where is everyone getting this "nerfed to the ground" crap from?
> It's being cut in half...Whoop-te-do.
> It's OP as is...Cutting it in half is a substantially better answer than a diminishing return...
> This was/is the best solution to the issue.
> I really don't understand the flood of negativity surrounding it...If it was diminishing or a set limit, it would be FAR LESS than the value of half...Tell you that much.


agreed

i've seen the table posted on Battle,net official blog

it's not that bad really

you might not even notice the difference

and it would actually curb to crazy fake DPS number you see affected by the IAS

at least i'm glad my weapons doesn't have build in IAS, so i know what i see are pretty accurate, well except for some 12% IAS from my rings


----------



## UZ7

Anyone wanna make D3 better? they're hiring now! lul..

http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/careers/directory.html#region=Americas


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Lol I never said it's a bad solution. Just seeing how fast the numbers fly up on his whirlwind made me bring it up.


I'm not trying to call you out for saying that, so apologies...I just don't see what all the nerd rage is about.

Let's say, you're a DH and you have Quiver + Bow + Helm + Chest + Bracer + Ring + Ring + Amulet with ASI, which is the norm right now on high-end DH's.

For argument's sake, I'll say they're all 14%.

That's 14x8 = 112 ASI.

What they're doing is actually halving every slot BUT the Quiver/Weapon.

So now you have (14x2)+(7x6) = 28+42 = 70.

If there were going to be a diminishing return, let's call it 30 (because we all know it would be that low)...You're looking at a max ASI of maybe 50 (I did a sliding scale rough...If anyone wants to actually do it, feel free)...

And if it was a max, it would definitely be around 50.

I find halving the value to be a far better solution considering how many of us stacked the value...Hopefully they make dex more viable but, it could be a lot worse, let's get real about that...Any decision beyond halving would've severely limited our DPS.


----------



## nycste

I'm leveling a barb part time atm and although I understand they get free crit ans crit builds work wonders for them what ability dis he have that gave him 30yd thorns of crits? also he only attacked belial foe what seemed 20sec total rest of time was whirlwinds and that thorn crit stuff.

feel so newbie but what was that or someone plz quickly and easily explain build


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I'm leveling a barb part time atm and although I understand they get free crit ans crit builds work wonders for them what ability dis he have that gave him 30yd thorns of crits? also he only attacked belial foe what seemed 20sec total rest of time was whirlwinds and that thorn crit stuff.
> feel so newbie but what was that or someone plz quickly and easily explain build


the build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#hUPXik!VYZ!bZcaYc

explanation (equips are outdated): 




decent equips, not a whole lot of resist nor armor but the build works. thumbs up to this guy for making things work for him


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Currently throwing my body at enemies at the end of Act III Hell as a Barb, if anyone wants to coop feel free to add me on Steam, link is in my sig.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> the build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#hUPXik!VYZ!bZcaYc
> explanation (equips are outdated):
> 
> 
> 
> decent equips, not a whole lot of resist nor armor but the build works. thumbs up to this guy for making things work for him


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> the build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#hUPXik!VYZ!bZcaYc
> explanation (equips are outdated):
> 
> 
> 
> decent equips, not a whole lot of resist nor armor but the build works. thumbs up to this guy for making things work for him


so all that aoe was from sprint? the aoe thorn damage was the most confusing part and by thorns I mean zone wide hits multiple times a second. thx for link I'll have to try this out but prob only works while at 60


----------



## HardwareDecoder

are they nerfing + attack speed stuff? if so I'll prolly just quit playing since thats what my build revolves around as a DH and I got no money to replace all my gear if I wake up with 50% DPS im done.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> are they nerfing + attack speed stuff? if so I'll prolly just quit playing since thats what my build revolves around as a DH and I got no money to replace all my gear if I wake up with 50% DPS im done.


If you do quit, I'll take those items off your hands.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> so all that aoe was from sprint? the aoe thorn damage was the most confusing part and by thorns I mean zone wide hits multiple times a second. thx for link I'll have to try this out but prob only works while at 60


yes, the tornadoes are being generated just by sprinting.


----------



## doomlord52

So guys, any pro tips for finding good gear? I've gotten to about act 3 inferno so far (a lot of re-plays of act 1 as well), and I have yet to see a legendary or set item. I figure im doing something wrong (also very little money).

Any tips?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So guys, any pro tips for finding good gear? I've gotten to about act 3 inferno so far (a lot of re-plays of act 1 as well), and I have yet to see a legendary or set item. I figure im doing something wrong (also very little money).
> Any tips?


get a magic find set, and swap it out before you finish of elite packs/bosses

You can also stack your follower with MF


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> You are not putting enough emphasis on your resists. Every piece of gear you have until you start really perfecting it should be + a specific resist and + resist all on a monk since they stack and are spread using the passive. I'm sitting on ~850 with 8.5k unbuffed dps and did just fine in act 1 inferno with 20k hp. Also make sure to use a spirit regen heavy build and pop mantra of healing (resist rune) constantly for the 1k dmg shield. Act 1 TBH was *CAKE* on my monk. Next step for me is getting a helm of command (8%) as well as the ring with 11% block which with my current shield of 26% would put me at....
> 45% block
> over 77% resist
> ~50% armor
> ~50% dodge
> Then I just need to get my hp up from 30k and group with a few dps guys until I can afford my own wep above 650 dps (current). Once I get a good wep I'll switch from vit to dex as needed.
> So far I have not spent over 100k on a single piece of gear. Everyone QQing about act 1 on a monk just needs to rethink what they are doing, because they are doing it wrong haha. P.S. If you are spending 2-3m on a BELT with those stats, your REALLY REALLY doing it wrong.


Umm... Act 1 is cake for me too... Act 2 is where the problem starts. And its easy to say stack resists, but even getting anywhere remotely NEAR your number of resists while still dealing an effective amount of dmg to not spend 10 minutes killing a single zombie is entirely too expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Keep in mind the fact that *Blizzard feels you are getting off too easy when dying* and has stated there are drastically raising the repair costs in 1.03 by 4-6x the current cost. With no increase in the amount of gold that drops, and the ridiculous prices you get for selling to vendors in game there will be no legitimate way to proceed in inferno without either farming hours to days for Gold nonstop (simply to pay for repairs, not upgrades), using the GAH or the RMAH, or resulting to outside Gold selling websites. Those of you who disagree please indulge me as to an alternative way without simply advising us to L2P.


This is exactly what I was talking about. They are morons. As if they think we intentionally try to die? How will raising the costs higher than they already are fix this?! Just makes the problem worse, not better, in ANY way... Lol, and did they forget that the elite packs regain full health if you die one too many times? I can't believe how utterly STUPID they are!

They are tailoring to the elite population that has come up on top and already has the best gear, the most gold, etc. who have utilized the glitches/hacks/bots or whatever, now it will be next to impossible for people just starting out now to reach their level.


----------



## francesthemutes

Woah, wait... they're cutting attack speed in half?!?! For all characters?! I'm not quite up on the latest news on the game but if that's true... god damn! What is the reason behind that choice?


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> Woah, wait... they're cutting attack speed in half?!?! For all characters?! I'm not quite up on the latest news on the game but if that's true... god damn! What is the reason behind that choice?


The reason is that IAS scales WAY to hard. Only weapons and quivers will keep their current IAS.
a 100% IAS DH is OP, i get why they nerfed it. Atleast now DH have to go for crit hit and DMG and will put out less dmg.

However, it is also a considerate nerf for tanks because they need LOH









Also there will be drop increases in act 2-4 and also a more graduate curve from act 1 to 2 and 2 to 3. I like these changes, because right now it is like being hit in the face.


----------



## pjBSOD

Rerolled from Wizzy to DH... already level 42. So much more fun. Kind of mad I spent 100+ hours and rerolled, but oh well... at least I have two 60s now. Well, soon.


----------



## unfriend

Since the game is currently down, and I don't feel like sleeping yet, I took a stroll on over to the Official B.Net Forums, which is something I rarely do. Upon arriving, I saw a post which caught my eye.
Now, I DO NOT agree with EVERYTHING, however the writer makes some valid points and his opinions mirror many of my opinions and feelings I have experienced thus far while playing the game.
As the other topic author states, *THIS IS NOT MINE*. This is simply an article detailing one persons views and opinions about his displeasure with the game direction and the game in general.

I just thought it was something that deserves to be read.

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/v56be/diablo_3_vs_diablo_2/

That is the link to the actual article, and just for those who would like to read it but don't wish to click the link , I included it verbatim below in the Spoiler (so it doesn't take up too much room)

Read it if you would like, If not, simply don't click and move on.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Below is a comprehensive list of what exactly makes D3 so bad:


Extremely dumbed down from D2, with insulting amounts of hand-holding present everywhere. This ranges from autostats, all skills enabled, no skill levels, freespecing, restricted skill choices without elective mode enabled, simple skill tooltips, removal of almost all combat mechanic affixes, no weapon swap, 4 socketables vs the hundreds of D2, generic/boring legendaries, etc.
Lack of social support - poorly implemented chat channels, automatched game joining only, ghost town effect (similar to SC2's major problem with Bnet 2.0), 4 player limit = even less socializing.
Cheesy B-movie story-telling, cliche one-dimensional characters, corny voice-acting, non-sensical/comical actions by villains, predictable twists and plotline.
Lack of diverse character types within and among classes - no more physical/caster/hybrid - all character types now rely on weapon damage like physical characters in D2. This destroys a huge amount of itemization/gearing choices, as there's no longer a deviation between decentralized gear (caster) vs centralized gear (physical) vs a build that needs to balance the two (hybrid). In D3, there are no more physical barbs (frenzy/ww), caster barbs (singer), or hybrid barbs (BvC), there are only barbs that all base their gear on weapon damage (physical).
DRM online only - no offline single player, no lan support. Laggy servers, and all the same issues of botting, duping, spamming, and trade exploits present in a game that's over a decade old.
Crappy UI that's designed by a console developer - convoluted to navigate, clunky, and inefficient at utilizing screen space.

Approx FOUR times less legendaries (uniques/runewords) in the game than D2:

9 chest pieces vs 37 uniques + 14 runewords
18 swords vs 35 uniques + 26 runewords
6 shields vs 22 uniques + 8 runewords
7 helms vs 23 uniques + 5 runewords
7 bows vs 19 uniques + 16 runewords
It's actually more like 20x less if you consider that all but 1-2 legendaries per category are completely worthless - low/mid-level legendaries are unusable due to a general lack of utility mechanics present in the game, and no way to upgrade the base item to the next type (which would increase base damage or defense).
4 gems vs 7 gems + 8 unique jewels + 33 runes + a NEAR LIMITLESS variety of magic/rare jewels.
Legendaries are generic, boring, and don't have the flavor that D2 uniques/runewords did. Legendaries hardly seem to have themes or any effort done to them anymore, and most are just cookie-cutter molds that have been pasted onto every Legendary item type. Randomization of 1-3 entire affixes also makes the item much less iconic or powerful than before.


Lack of combat mechanic affixes compared to D2: % CTC Skill on Striking % CTC Skill on Struck % CTC Skill on Attack % CTC Skill on Death % CTC Skill on Level Up % CTC Skill on Striking % CTC Skill when you kill an enemy Aura on Equipped +Skill (off-class) +Skill (class) Charged Skill Fires Explosive Arrows or Bolts Fires Magic Arrows or Bolts Knockback Slain Monsters Rest in Peace % Crushing Blow % Open Wounds % Hit Causes Monsters to Flee Freezes Target Cold Damage (Slows Target) % Slows Target Cannot Be Frozen Drain Life Hit Blinds Target % Reanimate as (Monster Type) Displays Full Set Aura Natalya's Permanent Fade State Trang Oul's Permanent Vampire Statevs D3: % Fear % Stun % Slow % Immobilize % Chill % Freeze % Knockback % Blind
And stun, slow, immobilize, chill, and freeze all pretty much do the same thing...

The removal of attack rating (accuracy), faster hit recover, and faster block rate equates to a severe loss of having to balance such stats on gear, and represents yet another dumbing down of the decisions you make in the game.

Much weaker bonuses on items in general aside from pure stats - less attack speed, less damage reduction, less run/walk speed = items feeling much less powerful than before and gear choices becoming much less meaningful or strategic.
Set items also have extremely weak, almost laughable bonuses.

Inferno mode is broken. It's not more difficult, it's just cheap. 1/2-shots everywhere, melee is severely handicapped. A number of ******ed monster affixes that should never have been put in. Most builds except for a select few aren't even viable. There's no semblance of strategy, just having the best gear possible and dumb luck in not hitting the wrong champions. Since when did Diablo change from a game where you mow down monsters and feel like a god, to one where you repeatedly get cheap-shotted over and over again in a boring grind?
Quests feel a lot more forced and non-optional than in D2.

RMAH diminishes the sense of achievement of finding items. Spending hours finding a great item just doesn't feel as rewarding when you know you can find something similar at the RMAH for a couple of cents. Although buying items with money was prevalent in D2, at least it was hidden away and not endorsed for all players to see and use.

Farming has shifted from item finding to gold finding - mainly due to the rarity of legendaries, the low cost of legendaries, as well as gold being a readily attainable universal currency. However, gold finding is considerably less fun than item finding. To give a comparison: D2 was like playing the slot machine, each pull of the lever and you had a chance at something amazing. D3 is like going to work everyday, earning a paycheck, then buying what you want with the money.

Outdoors feel a lot more linear, which is amplified by their completely static nature - there's less vast open areas with less monsters at a time compared to D2 = less opportunities to kill hoards of enemies at once. The cow level - which was one of the most iconic vast open areas with hundreds of monsters, has been reduced to ponyville - a cramped twisty area with few monsters.

No ethereal or superior items, no ability to create items with such properties or transmute it onto items you own, no gambling, no charms, no way to reroll item affixes. Mystic used to be able to do this, then got scrapped. All this just represents more dumbing down of features.

A late game character doesn't feel sufficiently stronger than an early game character. In D2, you felt weak in the early stages of the game, and like a complete badass in the later stages. Yet in D3, every spell is over-the-top and makes you feel powerful even 5 minutes into the game. Increased attack/cast speed are at much lower values than from D2 and inferno difficulty actually makes you feel a lot weaker than you did in the mid game.
Lack of character uniqueness/identity/ownership - all builds are freely changeable, many builds in the late game are similar or identical - no character permanence + lack of customizability = lack of character attachment.

Lack of in-depth customization - skills only have 1 level each so it's impossible to specialize in certain skills to the extent you could before. You can't specialize in builds that aren't predetermined for you through the passive trait system. Because there are no points to allocate, there's no more tinkering with unique builds, thinking about your build, or calculating your allocation of skill points/synergies. Although stats played a lesser extent (due to most people putting enough str to wear gear, and rest into vit), removing stats still removed some unique build options such as pure dex amazons, pure energy sorcs, pure str barbs, half/half varieties of the aforementioned, and max block vs 50% block vs passive block depending on dex allocations.

Lack of good PvP support - not even in the game yet, but when it does eventually arrive, it will suck. There's no 1v1s, no 2v2s, no in-game pk/pvp, no true team on team matches - only continuous-respawning deathmatch style matches on a timer. Furthermore, players are automatched by skill, so even players that are doing well will never truly feel like they are as there's nothing to show for it without a rating system. RMAH also pretty much equates to buying power.

No immersion or horror atmosphere - minimap with blinking dots and arrows, text messages and numbers popping up on screen for each attack or effect, annoying and repetitive character dialog every step of the way. Horror atmosphere is almost non-existent. Sure there's "gore", but the abundance of a bright colors, the cartoony almost surreal nature of the game, and the well-lit dungeons make it impossible for the game to scare you.

Low replayability - no point in making more than 1 character for each class. All unique builds can be tried out in the timespan of a few minutes, instead of a few weeks. Unique builds aren't practical in Inferno. Not enough depth in customization. Not enough depth in itemization. Bad pvp = low incentive to find loot. Bland loot = low incentive to find loot. Gold farming = low incentive to find loot. Low social support = less fun while playing. After beating inferno, is there even a point in continuing to play a game that's no longer fun?

Face it, this game is dying. People are leaving in droves after running through the game and reaching max level. This game is just too dumbed down and too badly designed to have enough replayability to support it for the years to come in the same way D2 did. This isn't an action "RPG", this is an action beat-em-up - this is Gauntlet Legends online. And don't you dare think that any of these issues are because "an ARPG can't do well in modern times". It can. And it's a darn shame that it very well could have, had Blizzard not hired that clown of a director Jay Wilson who ran the series into the ground. I'm done with D3, and my respect for Blizzard has suffered a large blow. Somewhere along the way, Blizzard simply lost respect for their customers, and it's just not right.



Also, I have to say that the first reply under it on reddit is a good one as well, albeit from a much different standpoint than the article.

Here is that also, just so we cover both sides.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Honestly I don't feel like diablo 3 is a complete game yet, which honestly shouldn't have been released yet. Throughout the beta they changed the skill system multiple multiple times meaning no matter what we were gonna get it wasn't going to be polished just functional.

You also have to keep in mind Blizzard North (the studio that actually created Diablo II and LoD) were disbanded and most did not stick with the company so most of the original minds behind it all are no longer there. And honestly for any game company that is a huge gap to jump, not the developers fault they didnt make that decision the big wigs did.

Another thing being that blizzard had low priority on this game up up till the last probably 3 or 4 years maybe even less. I worked for the company doing customer support for a few years and really I didn't hear much about diablo 3 even in company up till the last 2 and a half or so.

Blizzard while definitely a giant in both development and money making has usually been a little more on the side of its customers and fans than their shareholders directly. With that in mind I hold out hope that they will continue to let out content that will make this game the full game it should have been.

And by that I mean - PvP - Expand multiplayer to beyond 4 players - Stop giving elite enemies the crutch that is 5 or 6 specialty buff and instead just make them legitimately tough on their own and fun. - Create more consistent high end items much like Diablo 2 had so you knew what you could be getting with an unidentified (whatever item)

Ultimately I would not like to have to pay for an expansion of content I should have had at release or within a few months of it but if it comes down to that I may get that regardless.

Blizzard is a good gaming company that typically tries and gives its fans what they want. They are awash in a sea of companies going for whatever makes the most money. I know they are still going for money and have made some sleazy moves But I am going to reserve my judegment for now and let Blizzard try and make right on its mistakes.



Personally I agree with the response. There are some solid and doable suggestions in the 5th paragraph that I feel would improve gameplay and user experience.

Many of the other responses raise valid points, citing the good and the bad, but I will leave it to you, should anyone choose to look at them or not.


----------



## eternal7trance

What I don't understand is, it took them this long to come out with the game, yet it's still not finished. It seems like all they did was take the original idea, dumb it down a ton and then release it early because they knew people would buy it. I don't think they expected being asked for so many refunds though.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What I don't understand is, it took them this long to come out with the game, yet it's still not finished. It seems like all they did was take the original idea, dumb it down a ton and then release it early because they knew people would buy it. I don't think they expected being asked for so many refunds though.


a good game is never finished







however, what THEY are doing is exactly what sony did and sold their reputation to the highest bidder in the RMAH







blizzard is approaching that line that crosses over to the black list.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it recommended to go with a 2-hand weapon on my monk instead of dual wielding? I find 2-handed weapons very very slow


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it recommended to go with a 2-hand weapon on my monk instead of dual wielding? I find 2-handed weapons very very slow


Depends on the difficulty. If you use a 2h in Hell and Inferno you'll die instantaneously.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it recommended to go with a 2-hand weapon on my monk instead of dual wielding? I find 2-handed weapons very very slow


IMO, it is NEVER a good idea to go two handed with a monk... Either a shield or dual wield when you hit 60. Unless of course it is the most ridiculously stacked two hander that anyone has ever seen... The benefits of having 2 items stacked with multiple +[bonus] FAR outweigh just one item having them at higher levels.

The multiple +[bonus] is of course also on top of the given bonus of the additional normal weapon dmg or armor rating from shield.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Depends on the difficulty. If you use a 2h in Hell and Inferno you'll die instantaneously.


Well, I'm currently at Act III Nightmare. What do you think?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, I'm currently at Act III Nightmare. What do you think?


How are you doing in Act 3 nightmare? It's a matter of preference at this point. If your 2-hander is treating you OK and your not struggling, then save your money... Because you will need it later!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> are they nerfing + attack speed stuff? if so I'll prolly just quit playing since thats what my build revolves around as a DH and I got no money to replace all my gear if I wake up with 50% DPS im done.


We had discussed that exact topic, earlier:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Where is everyone getting this "nerfed to the ground" crap from?
> It's being cut in half...Whoop-te-do.
> It's OP as is...Cutting it in half is a substantially better answer than a diminishing return...
> This was/is the best solution to the issue.
> I really don't understand the flood of negativity surrounding it...If it was diminishing or a set limit, it would be FAR LESS than the value of half...Tell you that much.


ASI as is, is very OP...Anyone who says it isn't is lying, straight up...Their proposition, currently, is better than any other option they could have put forth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not trying to call you out for saying that, so apologies...I just don't see what all the nerd rage is about.
> Let's say, you're a DH and you have Quiver + Bow + Helm + Chest + Bracer + Ring + Ring + Amulet with ASI, which is the norm right now on high-end DH's.
> For argument's sake, I'll say they're all 14%.
> That's 14x8 = 112 ASI.
> What they're doing is actually halving every slot BUT the Quiver/Weapon.
> So now you have (14x2)+(7x6) = 28+42 = 70.
> If there were going to be a diminishing return, let's call it 30 (because we all know it would be that low)...You're looking at a max ASI of maybe 50 (I did a sliding scale rough...If anyone wants to actually do it, feel free)...
> And if it was a max, it would definitely be around 50.
> I find halving the value to be a far better solution considering how many of us stacked the value...Hopefully they make dex more viable but, it could be a lot worse, let's get real about that...Any decision beyond halving would've severely limited our DPS.


I'm a DH with over 100k dps and I have very little sympathy for the whiners...This was a necessary nerf.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> What I don't understand is, it took them this long to come out with the game, yet it's still not finished. It seems like all they did was take the original idea, dumb it down a ton and then release it early because they knew people would buy it. I don't think they expected being asked for so many refunds though.


There weren't that many refunds...

In fact, the profit margin is record-breaking ~ Don't take my word for it, though ~ Wait for the earnings report.

I find it ironic that while making record profit, they killed a studio in the process...Talk about irony.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> How are you doing in Act 3 nightmare? It's a matter of preference at this point. If your 2-hander is treating you OK and your not struggling, then save your money... Because you will need it later!


I must try to play alone at Act 3 nightmare before I can conclude anything. I tried playing with my level 51 DH friend last night (I'm at level 48 Monk) and am having a hard time surviving. My DPS is already at 1800 but still having a hard time killing mobs. Act2 nightmare was very easy for me though. I'm DW'ing from the start (normal) by the way.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it recommended to go with a 2-hand weapon on my monk instead of dual wielding? I find 2-handed weapons very very slow


2hand is fine, especially on NM or early Hell. here is the main reasons (i know of) that people usually do not later on though:
1. using a shield for extra armor
2a. dualwielding gives 15% IAS and you usually end up with higher DPS because of that
2b. dual/1h+shield gives you 2 items where you can now double the magic bonuses on them.
2c. a 1hander USUALLY has a higher attack speed, dual wield increases it even further, which equals faster spirit regen

a high enough dps 2hander COULD outperform a dualwield if it has a lot of magic stats AND you use the passive that increases spirit gain with a 2hander.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I must try to play alone at Act 3 nightmare before I can conclude anything. I tried playing with my level 51 DH friend last night (I'm at level 48 Monk) and am having a hard time surviving. My DPS is already at 1800 but still having a hard time killing mobs. Act2 nightmare was very easy for me though. I'm DW'ing from the start (normal) by the way.


Maybe you just need to upgrade gear and have a re-looksies at your skill set? I cant remember what my dps was at that level.... But at a low level 60 your dps will be about 7-8 times that amount.

Is your gear up to par with your level (same level)? Also, what skills are you using and what seems to be your main weaknesses?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it recommended to go with a 2-hand weapon on my monk instead of dual wielding? I find 2-handed weapons very very slow


regardless of class

i find all 2 handed weapons to have slower attack rate per second

usually sub 1 or at most 1.2

1.2 is already high for a 2 handed

find a couple of single handed knucles, swords, or whatever with 1.7 or 1.8 attack speed and you'll be rocking those mobs like pancakes









*note:* this is not the same speed as IAS, this is he base weapon speed

that's why i always get very surprised to see DH with a 2h cross bow, and i'm like WTH?









LOL









with a 2H BOW is very nice, but not many bows have good DPS

the arrows quiver on the off hand usually comes out with good IAS bonus rolls

but still a single 2H BOW even if it's doing 1000 DPS, it doesn't match 2x 1H cross bows at 800~900 DPS each

so the same idea applies to Monks and Barbs

now the downside of this is that you are all damage and not enough Armor / Defense for Inferno


----------



## irun4edmund

i see a lot of references to ilvl for items. I know this is what determines how good the +[bonus skill] stats on a given item are, but how do you determine what ilvl a particular item has?


----------



## AllGamer

any item that has stats twice or 3 times of what it supposed to have for a lvl 60 item in Hell level

you find them mostly in Inferno, and rarely on Act4 hell

like weapon with 800+ DPS are a good example

most of the same weapon of the same type are usually max around 300+ DPS


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> They are morons. As if they think we intentionally try to die? How will raising the costs higher than they already are fix this?! Just makes the problem worse, not better, in ANY way... Lol, and did they forget that the elite packs regain full health if you die one too many times? I can't believe how utterly STUPID they are!
> They are tailoring to the elite population that has come up on top and already has the best gear, the most gold, etc. who have utilized the glitches/hacks/bots or whatever, now it will be next to impossible for people just starting out now to reach their level.


Please keep in mind that there are a boat load of hardcore characters that are/have progressed through inferno past Act II as it currently is. If they can do it without dying once, I'm sure that the general population could be dying a little bit less.

On my wizard I die quite a bit, but the barb is much easier to stay alive.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 2hand is fine, especially on NM or early Hell. here is the main reasons (i know of) that people usually do not later on though:
> 1. using a shield for extra armor
> 2a. dualwielding gives 15% IAS and you usually end up with higher DPS because of that
> 2b. dual/1h+shield gives you 2 items where you can now double the magic bonuses on them.
> 2c. a 1hander USUALLY has a higher attack speed, dual wield increases it even further, which equals faster spirit regen
> a high enough dps 2hander COULD outperform a dualwield if it has a lot of magic stats AND you use the passive that increases spirit gain with a 2hander.


Thanks for the explanation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Maybe you just need to upgrade gear and have a re-looksies at your skill set? I cant remember what my dps was at that level.... But at a low level 60 your dps will be about 7-8 times that amount.
> Is your gear up to par with your level (same level)? Also, what skills are you using and what seems to be your main weaknesses?


Maybe, yes. Well, I was following this recommendation and as I've said earlier it was effective until Act2 Nightmare. I don't feel its effectiveness now. Any suggestion of a better build?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> regardless of class
> i find all 2 handed weapons to have slower attack rate per second
> usually sub 1 or at most 1.2
> 1.2 is already high for a 2 handed
> find a couple of single handed knucles, swords, or whatever with 1.7 or 1.8 attack speed and you'll be rocking those mobs like pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note:* this is not the same speed as IAS, this is he base weapon speed
> that's why i always get very surprised to see DH with a 2h cross bow, and i'm like WTH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a 2H BOW is very nice, but not many bows have good DPS
> the arrows quiver on the off hand usually comes out with good IAS bonus rolls
> but still a single 2H BOW even if it's doing 1000 DPS, it doesn't match 2x 1H cross bows at 800~900 DPS each
> so the same idea applies to Monks and Barbs
> now the downside of this is that you are all damage and not enough Armor / Defense for Inferno


I have the same notion as you have, I really think that dual wielding would be better because of the IAS that it offers. So yeah, thanks for the info


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, yes. Well, I was following this recommendation and as I've said earlier it was effective until Act2 Nightmare. I don't feel its effectiveness now. Any suggestion of a better build?
> I have the same notion as you have, I really think that dual wielding would be better because of the IAS that it offers. So yeah, thanks for the info


I'm a 2h barb currently farming A2 inferno (damn you belial!). The damage is really great because most barb instant attacks are main hand only, so if you're dual wielding, you lose out on the instant damage from the offhand. I have seen some really cool DW whirlwind builds with 2x LOH weapons, but 1H LOH weps get REALLY expensive, especially at acceptable dps levels. I think I saw somewhere that you were a monk though, and all the good monks I run with are currently running 1h/shield, as it seems to be the best survivability for the buck right now.

Also as a side note, if a cookie cutter build doesn't feel effective, you're most likely either: 1) undergeared for your difficulty, or 2) playing it the wrong way. Certain builds require different play styles, but you can get away with playing it wrong at the lower difficulties because it is just easier. I'd advise you to just play around with different builds until you find something that fits the way you want to play the game. It took me ages to finally grow the stones to try running 2H on my barb, and it has made the game SO much more fun than when I was strict sword/board.

edit: grammar


----------



## frickfrock999

He did this with a Barbarian.
A Barbarian for crying out loud!


















http://leviathyn.com/blog/2012/06/19/the-world-first-hardcore-inferno-diablo-kill-has-happened/


----------



## Masked

Official patch notes here, btw.

They also changed the IAS/ASI/AIS to effect weapons as well ~ Only quivers remain un-touched.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looking at these crafting nerfs again is starting to annoy me. Why the hell are we not getting refunded for all the stuff we crafted and the training we did before the patch announcements? I feel like I have been robbed millions of gold now...


----------



## 1rkrage

my nether tentacles crutch is gone







dammit!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Official patch notes here, btw.
> They also changed the IAS/ASI/AIS to effect weapons as well ~ Only quivers remain un-touched.


So glad to see these changes.
Quote:


> Damage from monsters in Acts II, III, and IV in Inferno difficulty has been reduced


Quote:


> Herald of Pestilence tentacle attack damage has been reduced


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Official patch notes here, btw.
> They also changed the IAS/ASI/AIS to effect weapons as well ~ Only quivers remain un-touched.


there goes my 63k dps







might actually have to buy gear off the AH now


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Looking at these crafting nerfs again is starting to annoy me. Why the hell are we not getting refunded for all the stuff we crafted and the training we did before the patch announcements? I feel like I have been robbed millions of gold now...


I paid 4.13 per gallon of gas last week...Now that it's under 3.75, think I can get my 36c back per/gallon? Was @ 18 gallons filling my Jeep...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> my nether tentacles crutch is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dammit!


That's actually the only complaint I really have about the patch...

Overpenatration is looking hotter and hotter


----------



## Rickles

can someone post the patch notes with a spoiler tag please, can't go to bnet


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> can someone post the patch notes with a spoiler tag please, can't go to bnet





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Diablo III Patch 1.0.3 - v.1.0.3.10057

The latest client patch notes can be found here.
Hotfixes made in addition to changes in patch 1.0.2c can be found here.

Table of Contents

General
Battle.net
Classes
Items
Crafting
Followers
Bosses
Monsters
Bug Fixes

General

To prevent monsters from being unintentionally kited into town from other areas of the game, portals have been placed at both ends of the bridge from New Tristram to The Weeping Willow. Towns have always been intended to be a safe haven from combat, and this change will help keep the denizens of New Tristram safe from the dangers that lurk beyond its walls.
The real-money auction house is now available for Chilean, Argentinian, and Brazilian currencies

Battle.net

General
Friends will now sort alphabetically by name within the Friends List, first by Real ID and then by BattleTag
The Quick Join menu will now also sort alphabetically by name, first by Real ID and then by BattleTag
Chat settings and preferences will now be saved whenever you log out
Reporting another player using the Report > Spam option will now mute that player for the duration of your gaming session
Bug Fixes
Using the /who command in a heavily populated chat channel should no longer cause the client to crash
The "Invite to Party" button should no longer become grayed-out if a player:
Declines a party invite
Requests a party invite and then declines it
Accepts a party invite, but immediately then leaves the party
The character screen should now always display the display the correct act and quest information
If Real ID has been disabled for a Battle.net account, attempting to add a Real ID friend in Diablo III will now prompt the player with the following error message: "Battle.net is unable to add friends because you have Real ID disabled."

Classes

Barbarian
Active Skills
Ignore Pain
Skill Rune - Contempt for Weakness
The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the player's maximum Life
Overpower
Skill Rune - Crushing Advance
The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the player's maximum Life
The tooltip has been updated to represent that both melee and ranged damage are reflected
Weapon Throw
Tooltip now displays the correct duration for how long a target will be slowed: "Hurl a throwing weapon at any enemy for 100% weapon damage and Slow the movement of the enemy by 60% for 1.5 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)
Passive Skills
Relentless
Now reduces the Fury cost of all skill by 75%, down from 100% (the 50% damage reduction remains unchanged)
Demon Hunter
Active Skills
Cluster Arrow
Skill Rune - Dazzling Arrow
Tooltip now displays the correct type of weapon damage dealt by Dazzling Arrow: "Enemies hit by grenades have a 55% chance to be stunned for 2 seconds and changes the damage to Physical." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)
Grenades
Skill Rune - Stun Grenades
Tooltip now displays the correct duration for how long a target will be stunned: "Hurl grenades that have a 25% chance to Stun enemies for 1.5 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)
Bug Fixes
Caltrops
Skill Rune - Jagged Spikes
Effect will now only stack up to 10 times on a single target
Elemental Arrow
Skill Rune - Nether Tentacles
Tentacles will now only hit each target once
Monk
General
Monks can now use spears, two-handed weapons, and two-handed swords
Active Skills
Serenity
Skill Rune - Instant Karma
The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the player's maximum Life
Seven-Sided Strike
Skill Rune - Sustained Attack
Tooltip has been updated for clarity: "Reduces the cooldown of Seven-Sided Strike to 23 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)
Mantra of Retribution
Damage will now cap based on the maximum Life of the target
Bug Fixes
Near Death Experience
Fatal damage absorbed by Serenity will no longer trigger Near Death Experience
Witch Doctor
Active Skills
Summon Zombie Dogs
Skill Rune - Leeching Beasts
Tooltip has been updated for clarity: "Your Zombie Dogs heal 50% of the damage they deal as Life divided evenly between themselves and you." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)
Wizard
Active Skills
Diamond Skill
Skill Rune - Mirror Skin
The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the amount of damage absorbed by Diamond Skin
Magic Weapon
When activated, a buff icon will now appear that displays the amount of time remaining
Meteor
Skill Rune - Star Pact
Now deals damage as Arcane instead of Fire
Passive Skills
Paralysis
Tooltip now displays the correct duration for how long a target will be stunned: "Lightning damage dealt to enemies has up to a 8% chance to Stun the target for 1.5 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Items

General
+ Attack Speed bonus values on weapons and armor have been reduced by 50%
This change does not apply to quivers
High-end items (items level 61-63) will now drop in all Acts of Inferno and Acts III and IV of Hell difficulty
The new approximate drop rates are as follows:
Hell - Act III and Act IV
iLvl 61: 9%
iLvl 62: 1.9%
iLvl 63: 0%
Inferno - Act I
iLvl 61: 17.7%
iLvl 62: 7.9%
iLvl 63: 2.0%
Inferno - Act II
iLvl 61: 18.6%
iLvl 62: 12.4%
iLvl 63: 4.1%
Inferno - Act III and Act IV
iLvl 61: 24.1%
iLvl 62: 16.1%
iLvl 63: 8.0%
Please see the Patch 1.0.3 Design Preview for more information and specific details
Repair costs have been increased for item levels between 53 and 63
Magic Find will no longer be considered when looting objects in the environment such as chests, barrels, vases, pots, and corpses
The item quality of all components needed to craft the Staff of Herding, as well as the Staff of Herding itself, have been changed from Common to Legendary (i.e. their item names will appear orange in color)
The Staff of Herding can no longer be salvaged or dropped
Crafted items that are dropped on the ground due to a player's inventory being full can no longer be seen or picked up by other players
Unique monsters in Hell and Inferno difficulty are no longer guaranteed to drop two Magic items when slain
Weapon racks will no longer drop weapons 100% of the time
Destructible objects no longer have a chance to drop items, and will only have a small chance to drop gold when destroyed
Weapons and Armor
"Balanced" superior items (i.e. Balanced Short Sword) will now grant a percent attack speed increase that only affects the weapon itself, rather than a flat increase to attacks per second that affected both equipped weapons when dual-wielding
Crowd Control Reduction from items and skills will now reduce the percentage value of Slow, Chill, and Attack Speed debuffs rather than reducing how long the debuff lasts
For example: previously, if you were debuffed by a 60% slow that lasted for 2 seconds while wearing gear that provides 20% Crowd Control Reduction, your movement speed would be reduced by 60%, but only for 1.6 seconds. Now, the same amount of Crowd Control Reduction will reduce the Slow effect to 48%, but the effect will remain for the full 2 second duration.
Manticore now has one additional bonus affix
User Interface
Minimum damage and Maximum damage values will now display separately in an item's tooltip (i.e. "+2-4 Damage" will now display as "+2 Minimum Damage" and "+2 Maximum Damage")
Tooltips for items on the ground will now show comparison stats
Resist values will now be taken into effect when calculating the Protection comparison stat (the Protection value is an average protection estimate of all your resists)
When comparing a two-handed weapon against two currently-equipped one-handed weapons, the game will now simulate the removal of both one-handed weapons (instead of simply removing the main-hand weapon, which resulted in an inaccurate comparison)
When selling items to a vendor, the most recently sold items will now always display at the bottom of the Buyback tab
Bug Fixes
Items level 50 and above will now display their item level in the tooltip
Damage Over Time (DoT) skills will now properly benefit from items with the +Critical Chance affix
Legendary items with the +Attack Speed bonus will now correctly provide a bonus to attack speed
Please note that this fix will only affect new Legendary drops. Existing Legendary items will be addressed in future patch.
Players wearing +Life on Kill items should no longer receive a benefit from this affix when "killing" friendly monsters (e.g. when a witch doctor re-summons a Spider Queen while another Spider Queen is still active)
Fixed a bug with linking items with socketed gems in chat
Fixed a bug where vendors would occasionally not have any items for sale
Fixed a bug where selling more than 12 items to a vendor and then buying back 1 of those items could cause multiple items to disappear from the Buyback tab
Fixed a bug where swapping a 1-slot item (i.e. a ring) with 2-slot item (i.e. a weapon) in the second or third tab of a player's stash would sometimes cause the 2-slot item to be filtered incorrectly to the first tab
Fixed a bug that was causing Collector's Edition dyes to sell for the same price regardless of stack size

Crafting

General
The gold and material crafting costs for all items level 1-59 have been reduced by 50% to 75%
Blacksmith
The gold cost to level the Blacksmith has been reduced by 50%
The number of Pages of Blacksmithing, Tomes of Blacksmithing, or Tomes of Secrets required to level the Blacksmith has been reduced
Base levels now require 1 page/tome, down from 5
Milestone levels now require 2 pages/tomes, down from 5
The number of Pages of Blacksmithing and Tomes of Blacksmithing required to craft items level 1-59 has been reduced
Items with 3 affixes no longer require Pages of Blacksmithing or Tomes of Blacksmithing to craft
The gold cost of crafting items with 4 affixes and 5 affixes (including items in Inferno difficulty) has been reduced
Weapon crafting costs have been reduced
The chance for level 60 items to produce Legendary crafting materials when salvaged has been reduced
Jeweler
The gold and material cost to combine gems ranks 2-8 has been reduced
Combinations for these ranks now only require 2 gems, down from 3
The gold cost to combine each rank of gems is now as follows:
Rank 2 - Flawed: 10 gold (down from 500 gold)
Rank 3 - Regular: 25 gold (down from 750 gold)
Rank 4 - Flawless: 40 gold (down from 1250 gold)
Rank 5 - Perfect: 55 gold (down from 2000 gold)
Rank 6 - Radiant: 70 gold (down from 3500 gold)
Rank 7 - Square: 85 gold (down from 7500 gold)
Rank 8 - Flawless Square: 100 gold (down from 20,000 gold)

Followers

General
Bug Fixes
Fixed a bug where the maximum Life of your followers was being displayed as different values in different parts of the game UI
Enchantress
Skills
Mass Control
Radius reduced from 15 yards to 8 yards
If Enchantress also has Reflect Missiles trained, Mass Control will no longer accidentally hex the player when both skills are activated
Skill will now correctly target enemies in all circumstances

Bosses

General
Bosses have had their pathing improved
The quality of the item for the fourth stack of Nephalem Valor from bosses has been slightly reduced
Skeleton King
Abilities
Will now summon Skeletal Archers in Hell and Inferno difficulties
The Warden (mini-boss)
General
Now has Fast and Molten affixes, in addition to Jailer
In Inferno difficulty, the Warden will also gain the Desecrator affix
Butcher
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue where the corner panel fires in the Chamber of Suffering were doing twice as much damage as intended
Ghom
Abilities
Gas Cloud
Radius of Gas Cloud has been slightly reduced
Slowing effect has been removed
The amount of damage dealt by Gas Cloud when first entering the cloud has been reduced, but the amount of damage incurred for remaining in the cloud has been increased
In Inferno difficulty, Gas Clouds will last longer, spawn 2 at a time, and (after 4 minutes) spawn more quickly
Maghda
Bug Fixes
Punish Dust projectiles can no longer be reflected
Zoltun Kulle
General
Zoltun Kulle will now enrage in Inferno difficulty after 3 minutes, using his Ceiling Collapse ability more often and for much higher damage
Abilities
Ceiling Collapse
Can now be cast at a player from any range
Fireball
Fireball attack now moves slower
Can now be cast at a player from any range
Teleport
Will now Teleport and run away from the player less often
Will now occasionally Teleport to the player
Belial
General
Belial will now enrage in Inferno difficulty after 3 minutes in his final phase, increasing the number of green pools dropped across the entire encounter platform
Bug Fixes
Fixed a bug that was causing Belial to use his breath attack away from the player rather than towards the player under certain circumstances
Siegebreaker
General
Overall damage has been reduced
No longer vulnerable to Confuse and Charm effects
Will now drop a health globe every 25% health mark (i.e. at 75%, 50%, and 25% health)
Now enrages after 4 minutes
In Inferno difficulty, Siegebreaker will now gain the Reflects Damage affix
Cydaea
Abilities
Spiderlings
Spiderlings will now have an easier time hitting players, but their damage has been reduced by 20% to compensate
In Inferno difficulty, Spiderlings will now live longer, be more spread out, and (after 4 minutes) spawn more often
Rakanoth
General
In Inferno difficulty, Rakanoth will now become much more aggressive after 3 minutes
Izual
General
Health pool has been increased
The number of Oppressors that join the fight has been reduced from 4 to 2
Will no longer target Followers or Tyrael as frequently
Abilities
Base Attacks
Base attack damage has been lowered
No longer does Cold damage on top of base attacks
Charge
Charge damage has been reduced
Knockback has been removed
Will Charge slightly more often, but will only target players
Frozen Bombs
Frozen Bomb damage has been reduced
Bombs will now explode faster
Only 8 Bombs will now spawn around the player rather than 12
Bombs will spawn at Izual's feet less often
Frost Explosion
Frost Explosion damage has been reduced by 70%
Duration of freeze has been increased
Damage dealt to players while frozen will now break the effect
Players can now use defensive cooldown while frozen
Players can no longer avoid being frozen by doing high amounts of amount to Izual
Bug Fixes
Izual will no longer spawn twice if a player skips his introductory cut-scene
Diablo
Bug Fixes
Damage Over Time (DoT) effects will now be properly cancelled when Diablo becomes invisible and casts Shadow Clones in Phase Two
Diablo "Stomp" ability is now correctly classified as a debuff instead of a buff
Fixed a bug that was causing pets to not attack Shadow Clones

Monsters

General
Champions, Rares, and Uniques have had their pathing improved
Elite packs (Champion/Rare) now drop an additional item for players with 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor, which is guaranteed to be of Rare quality
Damage from monsters in Acts II, III, and IV in Inferno difficulty has been reduced
Colossal Golgor base damage has been reduced
Herald of Pestilence tentacle attack damage has been reduced
Soul Ripper and Soul Lasher damage has been reduced and both monsters will now run away less often
Wasps in Act II, Mage Constructs in Act II, and Winged Mollocks in Acts III and IV will now run away less
Succubus monsters will now run away less and for a shorter distance
The health pools of Woodwraiths in the Highlands now match the health pools of Woodwraiths in the Fields of Misery
Lacuni and Scavenger Rares and and Champions will now un-burrow when called by their allies
Bloodclan Warriors no longer knockback when buffed and attack slightly slower
Morlu no longer have the Invulnerable Minions, Health Link, or Fire Chains affixes
Plagued, Arcane Enchanted, and Electrified monsters no longer have resistance to Poison, Arcane, and Lightning damage (respectively)
Leaders of Invulnerable Minions packs have had their health pools reduced
Mortar monsters can now hurl projectiles farther, but their minimum range has also been increased by 100%
Bug Fixes
Interrupting a monster attack before it lands will now properly trigger its cooldown
Treasure Goblins will now drop gold piles for all nearby players
Lacuni Warrior Rares and Champions will now reset their enrage timer correctly in Inferno difficulty
The Succubus "Blood Star" debuff will no longer affect the player if the damage from the projectile is dodged/blocked/etc
The damage from the Succubus "Blood Star" debuff will now scale based on the current cost of a player's skill, even if the cost is reduced by items or skill runes
Monsters with the Extra Health affix should no longer gain more health every time players leave and join the game
Monsters with the Reflects Damage affix will no longer reflect Follower damage back to the player
Monsters with the Health Link and Knockback affixes will no longer knockback friendly monsters
Fixed a bug that was causing Champion Wallers to occasionally create walls at their location rather than the player's location
Fixed a bug where Sandwasp projectiles could sometimes become invisible

Bug Fixes

General
The experience bar for characters at level cap on a Guest Pass account will now display 0/0 experience. If the account holder upgrades to the full game, their characters will be at 0/41000 experience towards the next level.
The speed of the animation that plays when resurrecting another players should no longer scale with your attack speed
Attempting to cast a skill while spamming the Town Portal hot key will now correctly interrupt the Town Portal cast and animation
Players who use Town Portal while in a tar pit will no longer keep the tar pit debuff after being teleported
It is no longer possible for players in Hell difficulty to skip to Inferno difficulty by creating and leaving Public Games
It is no longer possible to prevent character death in a single-player game by pausing the game in one game client and then logging into the same account from a different game client
Fixed a bug where The Lyceum in the Southern Highlands was not appearing
Fixed a bug where players could switch their offerings in the Trade window right before clicking "Accept" and, due to high latency, the game would not always be able to verify that both players were accepting the same offerings
Fixed a bug that was allowing players to temporarily pick up items that belonged to another account
Fixed a bug that was causing players to become stuck when using a banner to port to another player that was in an "un-walkable" location (i.e. to a barbarian in the middle of performing Leap)
Fixed a position desync bug (aka "rubberbanding") that could happen when some movement skills (Strafe, Whirlwind, Tempest Rush) ended because the player ran out of the appropriate resource
Fixed several issues where a player's character would get stuck or "rubberband" while moving if their movement speed was slowed in any way
Several performance improvements have been made to both the PC and Mac client
Auction House
Item tooltips in the auction house will now correctly reflect stat bonuses provided by socketed gems
Items with class-specific affixes should now display the class restriction properly
It should no longer be possible for players to purchase a stack of items so large that it cannot be sent to their stash
The data displayed in each auction house tab should now properly reset when logging out

If you are experiencing technical issues with the patching process, connecting to Battle.net after installing the patch, or errors while playing a newly-patched game, please visit our support site or post in the Technical Support forum for assistance.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I paid 4.13 per gallon of gas last week...Now that it's under 3.75, think I can get my 36c back per/gallon? Was @ 18 gallons filling my Jeep...
> That's actually the only complaint I really have about the patch...
> Overpenatration is looking hotter and hotter


I'll probably roll with Impale again. or whatever that 25 hatred physical damage arrow was I used often for bosses before NT


----------



## Rickles

reflects damage on siegebreaker, ouch... maybe I will have to go with more than 12k hp on my DH

Magic Find will no longer be considered when looting objects in the environment such as chests, barrels, vases, pots, and corpses
also ouch

second edit: I have been enoying frost arrow, give it a try makes kiting cake


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I paid 4.13 per gallon of gas last week...Now that it's under 3.75, think I can get my 36c back per/gallon? Was @ 18 gallons filling my Jeep...
> That's actually the only complaint I really have about the patch...
> Overpenatration is looking hotter and hotter


Please don't compare a real life good to a function in game that Blizzard has nerfed. For one, gas prices are a response to supply and demand along with other factors such as regional standard of living and current political terms with petro providing countries, not solely determined by a singular organization. Crafting and craft prices are a function within a consumer good that have been DRASTICALLY reduced in prices not even 2 months after game release. Also, many reputable companies tend to offer rebates or credit when such huge price reductions take place; a good luxury good item serving as a recent example would be the original iPhone. Now I am not saying Blizzard has to do this. I just feel like it would be a great gesture. Until then, I reserve the right to have the opinion that I feel robbed.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please don't compare a real life good to a function in game that Blizzard has nerfed. For one, gas prices are a response to supply and demand along with other factors such as regional standard of living and current political terms with petro providing countries, not solely determined by a singular organization. Crafting and craft prices are a function within a consumer good that have been DRASTICALLY reduced in prices not even 2 months after game release. Also, many reputable companies tend to offer rebates or credit when such huge price reductions take place; a good luxury good item serving as a recent example would be the original iPhone. Now I am not saying Blizzard has to do this. I just feel like it would be a great gesture. Until then, I reserve the right to have the opinion that I feel robbed.


well said I feel the same way and I feel that masked is one of those people who thinks blizz can do no wrong. Oh boy are you clueless bro.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please don't compare a real life good to a function in game that Blizzard has nerfed. For one, gas prices are a response to supply and demand along with other factors such as regional standard of living and current political terms with petro providing countries, not solely determined by a singular organization. Crafting and craft prices are a function within a consumer good that have been DRASTICALLY reduced in prices not even 2 months after game release. Also, many reputable companies tend to offer rebates or credit when such huge price reductions take place; a good luxury good item serving as a recent example would be the original iPhone. Now I am not saying Blizzard has to do this. I just feel like it would be a great gesture. Until then, I reserve the right to have the opinion that I feel robbed.


Just another reason why I'm glad I got a refund. Then you really get your money back for the crafting. And then use it on gas. Both things covered!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please don't compare a real life good to a function in game that Blizzard has nerfed. For one, gas prices are a response to supply and demand along with other factors such as regional standard of living and current political terms with petro providing countries, not solely determined by a singular organization. Crafting and craft prices are a function within a consumer good that have been DRASTICALLY reduced in prices not even 2 months after game release. Also, many reputable companies tend to offer rebates or credit when such huge price reductions take place; a good luxury good item serving as a recent example would be the original iPhone. Now I am not saying Blizzard has to do this. I just feel like it would be a great gesture. Until then, I reserve the right to have the opinion that I feel robbed.


Yet, oil companies made record profits and on a sliding scale, raised the price per barrel.

The Blacksmith/Jewler prices were based on a sliding scale as well...

I'm 10/10 on both with about 5 patterns on the Jewler and 16/17 on the Blacksmith...

I don't expect a refund...Do I wish it had happened a month ago? Absolutely but, it didn't...

I still think they should remain the same to root out inflation but, they're lowering it in part because of how ridiculous the current AH actually is.

Your only "tax" now in game is death...Aside from that, you pay for luxury.

I have 2 Iphones on my belt atm, 1 is for work, the 4 and my personal, the 4s...Got the Iphone 4 about a week before the 4s came out because I was in a pinch...Do I get a free upgrade, too?

High Way robbery as Mrs. Daisy says...High way robbery.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Just another reason why I'm glad I got a refund. Then you really get your money back for the crafting. And then use it on gas. Both things covered!


how do you put in for a refund? because this patch pretty much afaik is going to make my character unplayable. That means they MAY have removed my ability to do anything in inferno (don't know for sure yet obviously but pretty sure w/ the ias nerf gonna cut my damage in half or something) So I feel I would be owed a refund in that case.

anyway servers are supposed to be up at 1 PDT it's 12 eastern here now so 4 hours from now i'm sure i'll be greeted with the servers are still down. Better go put this rack of ribs in the crock pot that takes 6-7 hours and maybe the servers will be up by the time im ready to eat


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

So is that just 1.0.3 being brought up again, or did they actually implement it?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well said I feel the same way and I feel that masked is one of those people who thinks blizz can do no wrong. Oh boy are you clueless bro.


I own a computer business...And I contract myself to major companies...One of them is/was Blizzard...I've contracted out to EA/Bioware and I'm contracting out to Arena-net.

I see things from a tremendously different light than you do because I exist as the end consumer and an operational SSA.

There are logical responses to logical issues and irrational responses to logical issues...MOST of what the vast majority of you complain about are actually rational issues that exist for a reason or, in the case of lag, actually aren't Blizzard's problem.

Yet, you all continually irrationally blame them when, low and behold, 3/4 of the people with operational issues are being provided internet by Comcast, Cox or Charter...The 3 worst ISP's in the nation in regards to up/down. ~ Again, rational, logical responses to irrational claims.

I absolutely feel they're capable of wrong but, there's often a rational reason as to why things happened that way...And they occurred in that order, that way, for an explicit reason.

We're not on reality TV...This isn't the Kardashians...There are actually real, genuine answers to issues!

Please don't put words in my mouth anymore, bro ~ I'd appreciate it.


----------



## EVILNOK

I don't understand how some people can play the game off and on for the last few weeks and then want a refund. I could see if it was the 1st day or 2 after you buy it I know some people who have played for weeks then get a refund. Couldn't you tell you didn't like the game after the 1st few hours?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> i see a lot of references to ilvl for items. I know this is what determines how good the +[bonus skill] stats on a given item are, but how do you determine what ilvl a particular item has?


Before patch 1.0.3 today you could not previously see the ilvl of an item. After today's patch you can now see the ilvl on items lvl 50 and above.

The higher the ilvl of an item the larger the stat pool is. The potential is an ilvl 63 item will roll much higher stat bonuses than say an ilvl60 item even though they are both lvl 60 items









Works the same way in WOW.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So is that just 1.0.3 being brought up again, or did they actually implement it?


Today's maintenance is for the 1.0.3 patch.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I don't understand how some people can play the game off and on for the last few weeks and then want a refund. I could see if it was the 1st day or 2 after you buy it I know some people who have played for weeks then get a refund. Couldn't you tell you didn't like the game after the 1st few hours?


what's worse is Blizz does the extra mile and gives them the refund if they bought it within 30 days, and some of these guys still give Blizz the bad publicity.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I own a computer business...And I contract myself to major companies...One of them is/was Blizzard...I've contracted out to EA/Bioware and I'm contracting out to Arena-net.
> I see things from a tremendously different light than you do because I exist as the end consumer and an operational SSA.
> There are logical responses to logical issues and irrational responses to logical issues...MOST of what the vast majority of you complain about are actually rational issues that exist for a reason or, in the case of lag, actually aren't Blizzard's problem.
> Yet, you all continually irrationally blame them when, low and behold, 3/4 of the people with operational issues are being provided internet by Comcast, Cox or Charter...The 3 worst ISP's in the nation in regards to up/down. ~ Again, rational, logical responses to irrational claims.
> I absolutely feel they're capable of wrong but, there's often a rational reason as to why things happened that way...And they occurred in that order, that way, for an explicit reason.
> We're not on reality TV...This isn't the Kardashians...There are actually real, genuine answers to issues!
> Please don't put words in my mouth anymore, bro ~ I'd appreciate it.


I beg to differ about internet speeds. http://www.netindex.com/download/2,1/United-States/

They are #2,3 and 4

Besides there are a multitude of other problems associated with this game too.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Before patch 1.0.3 today you could not previously see the ilvl of an item. After today's patch you can now see the ilvl on items lvl 50 and above.
> The higher the ilvl of an item the larger the stat pool is. The potential is an ilvl 63 item will roll much higher stat bonuses than say an ilvl60 item even though they are both lvl 60 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works the same way in WOW.
> Today's maintenance is for the 1.0.3 patch.


i guess my question about ilvl is now irrelevant. I understood the stat pool thing, i just didn't get how you knew you had an ilvl 60 vs say an ilvl 61. Thanks for the response tho. I never played wow, this is my first bliz game.

As for being owed a refund for jewler and bs leveling, lulz. It's been known that this patch was coming for 1-2 weeks or more. I stopped training mine/combining gems. I told a RL friend of mine to stop combining gems because this patch was coming. He didn't listen, I can't wait to say i told you so later tonight. I've got a pile of gold that would be non existent if i'd have kept combining gems. Now I get to do it for ~0.5% of previous cost


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I beg to differ about internet speeds. http://www.netindex.com/download/2,1/United-States/
> They are #2,3 and 4
> Besides there are a multitude of other problems associated with this game too.


Giving indexed source data without offering the average consumer that doesn't agree to the T&C of Speedtest is like my doing a health report on Americans and only polling NFL Atheletes.

You've neglected the 90% of the population that actually matter...And FYI, Ookla admits to that whole-heartily.

Again, rational answer for an irrational claim.

That's the problem with Speed-Test, not everyone uses it and I'm on site atm at a business that pays over 10k/month for internet...My up is 2.2mb ~ Like I said, the worst up/down rates notably in the nation.

Riddle me that oh perfect internet master because when I call Charter, I get the same exact answer: "Sir, we only guarantee you download speeds, uploads will vary".

In fact, Bioware players with Cox/Charter/Comcast are still seeing diminishing returns from their ISP's particularly in Georgia, Alabama, Florida, Tennessee, WV, Connecticut and Mass.

I trust my clients more than their ISP's...It's a good practice and one that I suggest, you start.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I don't understand how some people can play the game off and on for the last few weeks and then want a refund. I could see if it was the 1st day or 2 after you buy it I know some people who have played for weeks then get a refund. Couldn't you tell you didn't like the game after the 1st few hours?


No, because they did like the game. I personally agree with some of the other people on this forum that if you played through to 60 on any character you should absolutely not be able to receive a refund. I also personally feel that even that is a VERY lax agreement. You bought the game, you played it, and you shouldn't be allowed to return it. It's the same as going to gamestop and buying a used game, beating it within a week and returning it via their refund guarantee. In such a situation the distributor and/or developer should have full rights to slap the snot out of you.

I DO agree that the game is 'incomplete' not 'broken', which is frustrating as a consumer. But even if it IS incomplete, you still used their product and should not receive a refund. If I order a cheeseburger, get a burger without cheese, then eat it all and ask for a refund because there was no cheese. My feeling are I would wholeheartedly expect to be ejected from the establishment by the seat of my pants because that is just a downright disrespectful thing to do. If any of you feel differently I am very sorry and I wish there was something I could do to fix the way your parents taught you to treat others, as well as your severe lack of ethics regarding others well being.

P.S. 1.0.3 =







I'm excited to see blizzard recover from their downfall thus far and see all the inconsiderate tards repurchase the game in a few months. But again, that's just me.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Giving indexed source data without offering the average consumer that doesn't agree to the T&C of Speedtest is like my doing a health report on Americans and only polling NFL Atheletes.
> You've neglected the 90% of the population that actually matter...And FYI, Ookla admits to that whole-heartily.
> Again, rational answer for an irrational claim.
> That's the problem with Speed-Test, not everyone uses it and I'm on site atm at a business that pays over 10k/month for internet...My up is 2.2mb ~ Like I said, the worst up/down rates notably in the nation.
> Riddle me that oh perfect internet master because when I call Charter, I get the same exact answer: "Sir, we only guarantee you download speeds, uploads will vary".
> In fact, Bioware players with Cox/Charter/Comcast are still seeing diminishing returns from their ISP's particularly in Georgia, Alabama, Florida, Tennessee, WV, Connecticut and Mass.
> I trust my clients more than their ISP's...It's a good practice and one that I suggest, you start.


Almost 3,000,000 tests is a good sample. It's not perfect but it's not the worst in the US. You're basically claiming that almost everyone with lag issues must be their ISP. If that was the case, and I say this because I work at Comcast, we would have a lot more calls. But it's not.

Just because your clients have terrible internet doesn't mean everyone else does. Your business is getting ripped off if they only get 2.2mb for that price. Even the second lowest speed offered by Comcast is more than enough to play a crap game like Diablo 3.


----------



## Bobotheklown

I'm kind of indifferent on these patch notes.

Some of them I love, others I get super pissed at.

I'm sure when I get home and log on I'll end up enjoying the changes though. (besides enrage timers, why the heck is JW in charge again?)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Lol I have no problems with lag I ditched comcast for verizon fios but I didn't have lag problems on comcast either. Anyway The problem is they are going to nerf items I already have purchased with gold that took me hours/days to farm. Thus making a character I already spent over 100 hours on unplayable. I am not going to ask for a refund because there is some validity in the fact that I have gotten my $60 worth. Hell I beat max payne in what 15 hours or less? I have nothing bad to say about that game so yea I guess I shouldn't complain if they ruin my DH but yea i'm QQing a little bit about it since it did take a very long time to get her where she is doing 130k+ dps and being able to kill in a-2+ but obviously being a glass cannon still getting 1 shotted alot.

If you think I'm the only one who is pissed then you have not ever looked at the D3 forums. i'd say 70% of people are pissed 30% don't care / are happy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yet, oil companies made record profits and on a sliding scale, raised the price per barrel.
> The Blacksmith/Jewler prices were based on a sliding scale as well...
> I'm 10/10 on both with about 5 patterns on the Jewler and 16/17 on the Blacksmith...
> I don't expect a refund...Do I wish it had happened a month ago? Absolutely but, it didn't...
> I still think they should remain the same to root out inflation but, they're lowering it in part because of how ridiculous the current AH actually is.
> Your only "tax" now in game is death...Aside from that, you pay for luxury.
> I have 2 Iphones on my belt atm, 1 is for work, the 4 and my personal, the 4s...Got the Iphone 4 about a week before the 4s came out because I was in a pinch...Do I get a free upgrade, too?
> High Way robbery as Mrs. Daisy says...High way robbery.


Like I said, I don't expect anything to happen about it. This is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Rickles

Meh, the way I see it is that D3 is a game that will continue to change for a long period of time, like WoW. Nerfs one week buffs 2 weeks later. With this game though they will find a happy place, filled with unicorns and rainbow clouds, a lot sooner. Am I upset that IAS was nerfed b/c I play a DH and a barb centered on IAS, not really. Stacking IAS was pretty boring, now it will actually be viable to try my crit builds out.

Think of it like a diaper, when it stinks you change it. A lot of people thought it stinks, so they changed it. Lets see how this new diaper works before we get our ragefaces out. A good example is the game limit that was implemented and taken out.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> If you think I'm the only one who is pissed then you have not ever looked at the D3 forums. i'd say 70% of people are pissed 30% don't care / are happy.


agreed that many people are pissed.. but do not EVER go by the forums. It is filled with crybabies and trolls. most people only give their opinion if they have a bad issue with something anyways. any time there is a change that doesn't buff their character/race and nerf all others into oblivion.. "WAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! refund! boycott! activision evil!!! broken! OP! WAAAAHHHHHHHH!" < that is a summary of the Blizzard forums for all their games, not just D3


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Lol I have no problems with lag I ditched comcast for verizon fios but I didn't have lag problems on comcast either. Anyway The problem is they are going to nerf items I already have purchased with gold that took me hours/days to farm. Thus making a character I already spent over 100 hours on unplayable. I am not going to ask for a refund because there is some validity in the fact that I have gotten my $60 worth. Hell I beat max payne in what 15 hours or less? I have nothing bad to say about that game so yea I guess I shouldn't complain if they ruin my DH but yea i'm QQing a little bit about it since it did take a very long time to get her where she is doing 130k+ dps and being able to kill in a-2+ but obviously being a glass cannon still getting 1 shotted alot.
> If you think I'm the only one who is pissed then you have not ever looked at the D3 forums. i'd say 70% of people are pissed 30% don't care / are happy.


Agreeing with the post above me, 70% of the D3 populous definitely isn't pissed with the game. Everyone enjoying themselves just doesn't have a reason to troll-guard (life-guard, get it? you heard it here first!) the bnet forums.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> agreed that many people are pissed.. but do not EVER go by the forums. It is filled with crybabies and trolls. most people only give their opinion if they have a bad issue with something anyways. any time there is a change that doesn't buff their character/race and nerf all others into oblivion.. "WAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! refund! boycott! activision evil!!! broken! OP! WAAAAHHHHHHHH!" < that is a summary of the Blizzard forums for all their games, not just D3


well I haven't posted on the D3 forums because yea they are full of trolls and anything you say is liable to get flamed for 17 pages.

Apparently I am one of the crybabies because I am rather annoyed they are nerfing ias 50% because it does literally screw my current gear. Including the andariels helmet I payed millions for cause of the 15% ias/dex on it. Now it's probably worthless. The only saving grace is maybe they have made inferno a little bit easier to compensate, we will see I guess. Inferno was already hard enough with my tons of +ias since it didn't help from being a glass cannon only to kill faster. Heh idk I just don't know. I started making a monk, but I think you need ias on a monk as well to keep spamming LOH attacks. Maybe i'll just have to make a barb like my one friend who can't kill anything him self but never dies and just stands and tanks for me while i spam nether tentacles LOL.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Lol I have no problems with lag I ditched comcast for verizon fios but I didn't have lag problems on comcast either. Anyway The problem is they are going to nerf items I already have purchased with gold that took me hours/days to farm. Thus making a character I already spent over 100 hours on unplayable. I am not going to ask for a refund because there is some validity in the fact that I have gotten my $60 worth. Hell I beat max payne in what 15 hours or less? I have nothing bad to say about that game so yea I guess I shouldn't complain if they ruin my DH but yea i'm QQing a little bit about it since it did take a very long time to get her where she is doing 130k+ dps and being able to kill in a-2+ but obviously being a glass cannon still getting 1 shotted alot.
> If you think I'm the only one who is pissed then you have not ever looked at the D3 forums. i'd say 70% of people are pissed 30% don't care / are happy.


Simple answer:

If you can't play the DH in it's current state, then you have absolutely 0 skill...IMO.

Just played for 15 minutes...My DPS dropped from 165k to 95k ~ I kill just as fast, nothing has changed, actually...

Using a 2HCB is no longer as viable an option now because of how slow it is...But, broken? Hardly.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

good to hear then dude. also. I thought servers were down till 1 pm PDT


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I beg to differ about internet speeds. http://www.netindex.com/download/2,1/United-States/
> They are #2,3 and 4
> Besides there are a multitude of other problems associated with this game too.


Kentucky, why are your interwebs so bad?


----------



## nycste

I went from a base Damage of 18k to 15k give or take a few. I cant wait to start seeing actual level 63 items drop lol.

And apparently none of my gear is ilvl 63 lawls.

EDIT holy crap this game is unplayable now.... 23k repair bill on gear ranging from ilevel 53-62 for dying i think 4-5 times. not even damaged gear yellow icon yet....

these drops better happen otherwise no one can afford to play inferno of course unless your geared and spent millions.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> good to hear then dude. also. I thought servers were down till 1 pm PDT


EDIT: US servers seem to be up.


----------



## ntherblast

wrong thread


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> In Inferno difficulty, Siegebreaker will now gain the Reflects Damage affix


O really... Looks like I need to get my barb up to par for farming now.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Apparently I am one of the crybabies because I am rather annoyed they are nerfing ias 50% because it does literally screw my current gear. .


I wouldn't call you a crybaby per say, but the knee jerk reaction before being able to try it out that makes people in general look bad.


----------



## Nethermir

i am one of the disappointed ones but i do play and would like to see how d3 will evolve in time. it's kinda disappointing how the package looks unpolished but w/e i will still play.

waiting for diablo 3 for 10+ yrs:








diablo 3 almost about to be released:








diablo 3 released:








played through act 1 normal:








played act 2:








act 3 and 4 plot:








played NM and hell:








played inferno act 1:









started inferno act 2: (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

i think someone posted this here a few pages back. i find it really funny http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/publicite-en-0ccee16e67a83baf6bc16fca72c11d8e.html


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i am one of the disappointed ones but i do play and would like to see how d3 will evolve in time. it's kinda disappointing how the package looks unpolished but w/e i will still play.
> waiting for diablo 3 for 10+ yrs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diablo 3 almost about to be released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diablo 3 released:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> played through act 1 normal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> played act 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> act 3 and 4 plot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> played NM and hell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> played inferno act 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started inferno act 2: (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
> i think someone posted this here a few pages back. i find it really funny http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/publicite-en-0ccee16e67a83baf6bc16fca72c11d8e.html


Yes that video is amazing! hahaha


----------



## nycste

killed first gold colored mob no rare drop..... i thought it was guaranteed or is that only with 5 stacks of neph buff?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> killed first gold colored mob no rare drop..... i thought it was guaranteed or is that only with 5 stacks of neph buff?


Only 5 stacks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok so its about the same I guess tried to do some a-2 was really hard still and a-1 is super easy... Still every one of my items is nerfed oh well


----------



## nycste

I tried act4 inferno which is what i am actually up to, and got spanked nonstop by all elite groups very fast the minions for most part couldnt do much to me.

I then did some act3 and again I handled the minions pretty well and even killed 3 elite packs total.

So at least 200 minions dead, 3 elite packs no rares only craptastic blues and a repair bill of umm at least 30k all within 30mins of playing my lovely MONK in inferno.

it seems they want someone like me to redo act 2-3 a lot more before even considering going to act 4. Heck act 3 is nothing close to easy and at this point i just consider act 2 annoying and act1 a joke.

This repair bill thing is really really gonna hurt a lot of us. Considering you make NO MONEY in this game just from grinding things with a normal death every few minutes (assuming u play normal and not a coward) lol it forces us to run reset and reevalute doing any harder content because the repair bills are way to high to justify attempting them.

Heck the amount of times I see my hunter buddies die they will be broke in an hour.

I did not have a lot of Attack speed items but I recall my speed being around 2.15 yesturday or so and today its gah i just forgot around 1.71 ish which means my speed items have done almost nothing for me. That is not to say the stat is useless its just so depressing attacking so slowly considering my base weapon is 1.4 and i have like 3-4 items that do speed and with speed nurf from 2.15 ish to 1.71 I lost 3k damage which is nothing compared to some of you with good gear and tons of speed.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I went from a base Damage of 18k to 15k give or take a few. I cant wait to start seeing actual level 63 items drop lol.
> And apparently none of my gear is ilvl 63 lawls.
> EDIT holy crap this game is unplayable now.... 23k repair bill on gear ranging from ilevel 53-62 for dying i think 4-5 times. not even damaged gear yellow icon yet....
> these drops better happen otherwise no one can afford to play inferno of course unless your geared and spent millions.


Dang repair bill seems steep. Guess its back to my steady as she goes Barb over my lol high dmg oohh sheet reflect dmg .. dead DH.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Anyone wanna make D3 better? they're hiring now! lul..
> http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/careers/directory.html#region=Americas


Looks like they are planning on porting it to consoles?? Not sure if I'm remembering it right or not but I seem to remember someone from Blizzard (D3 team) saying they weren't planning on porting the game to consoles?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Simple answer:
> If you can't play the DH in it's current state, then you have absolutely 0 skill...IMO.
> Just played for 15 minutes...My DPS dropped from 165k to 95k ~ I kill just as fast, nothing has changed, actually...
> Using a 2HCB is no longer as viable an option now because of how slow it is...But, broken? Hardly.


sounds like patch 1.03 went live already?

hmm... eager to go home and give my DH a swirl to see if there's any difference


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Looks like they are planning on porting it to consoles?? Not sure if I'm remembering it right or not but I seem to remember someone from Blizzard (D3 team) saying they weren't planning on porting the game to consoles?


Porting to console has always been in the cards. But not a priority. I would be very displeased if they release the console version before the PC version is tuned vastly.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Looks like they are planning on porting it to consoles?? Not sure if I'm remembering it right or not but I seem to remember someone from Blizzard (D3 team) saying they weren't planning on porting the game to consoles?


they're hiring a game systems designer for consoles under d3







http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/careers/posting.html?id=11000CQ


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Almost 3,000,000 tests is a good sample. It's not perfect but it's not the worst in the US. You're basically claiming that almost everyone with lag issues must be their ISP. If that was the case, and I say this because I work at Comcast, we would have a lot more calls. But it's not.
> Just because your clients have terrible internet doesn't mean everyone else does. Your business is getting ripped off if they only get 2.2mb for that price. Even the second lowest speed offered by Comcast is more than enough to play a crap game like Diablo 3.


Speedtest.net does not give very useful data for what we're talking about. It just gives you how your internet performed to download a small file... it might even give you the highest transfer speed over that time, and not the average. Due to Comcast's speedboost, a vast majority of their scores are artificially inflated.

I have a 22mbps plan from comcast. Speedtest puts me around 30. When I download a file from usenet, I can see the actual second by second bitrate... it goes from 2000KB at the lowest to 4k at the highest (when it first starts, speedboost), generally jumping around from 2k to 3k, giving me an average of 2600 KB/s. My upload is only 3. some on speedtest... I haven't uploaded much stuff or looked at the real numbers I'm getting, but the dips on the upload could be fairly shocking at how low they are I bet. The dips are whats causing the lag.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Speedtest.net does not give very useful data for what we're talking about. It just gives you how your internet performed to download a small file... it might even give you the highest transfer speed over that time, and not the average. Due to Comcast's speedboost, a vast majority of their scores are artificially inflated.
> I have a 22mbps plan from comcast. Speedtest puts me around 30. When I download a file from usenet, I can see the actual second by second bitrate... it goes from 2000KB at the lowest to 4k at the highest (when it first starts, speedboost), generally jumping around from 2k to 3k, giving me an average of 2600 KB/s. My upload is only 3. some on speedtest... I haven't uploaded much stuff or looked at the real numbers I'm getting, but the dips on the upload could be fairly shocking at how low they are I bet. The dips are whats causing the lag.


I'll put it this way, I have yet to hear of someone calling in for Diablo 3 lag that didn't have an obvious signal or modem problem. you use so little upload that it wouldn't matter.

Even my business connection was lagging on their servers at times.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Looks like they are planning on porting it to consoles?? Not sure if I'm remembering it right or not but I seem to remember someone from Blizzard (D3 team) saying they weren't planning on porting the game to consoles?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Porting to console has always been in the cards. But not a priority. I would be very displeased if they release the console version before the PC version is tuned vastly.


JW has said many times that they have a very small team _exploring_ a console version of D3. They also claim that they do not "port" games. They'll only release it on console if the game feels right when playing it. Don't expect it on 360 or ps3, however. If anything it will be on the next gen of consoles.

Also, for those of you wondering how much bandwidth D3 uses, see this article (based on the beta): http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/how-much-data-updown-does-d3-use


----------



## Rickles

So you guys think I should start finding some +vit on my DH, with these repair bills going up so much I don't think I could cover my lag deaths (can only get 3 MB wi-max), let alone my derp ones when I am not lagging. Or should I go back to my barb (finished act 2, baller right?)?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> JW has said many times that they have a very small team _exploring_ a console version of D3. They also claim that they do not "port" games. They'll only release it on console if the game feels right when playing it. Don't expect it on 360 or ps3, however. If anything it will be on the next gen of consoles.


Also keep in mind if they do port it will have minimal updates following release as it is expensive for companies to get PSN and Xbox live to handle their updates. See the orange box.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Speedtest.net does not give very useful data for what we're talking about. It just gives you how your internet performed to download a small file... it might even give you the highest transfer speed over that time, and not the average. Due to Comcast's speedboost, a vast majority of their scores are artificially inflated.
> I have a 22mbps plan from comcast. Speedtest puts me around 30. When I download a file from usenet, I can see the actual second by second bitrate... it goes from 2000KB at the lowest to 4k at the highest (when it first starts, speedboost), generally jumping around from 2k to 3k, giving me an average of 2600 KB/s. My upload is only 3. some on speedtest... I haven't uploaded much stuff or looked at the real numbers I'm getting, but the dips on the upload could be fairly shocking at how low they are I bet. The dips are whats causing the lag.


With the Nginx base and new high concurrence rps's ~ Upload matters more and more...

Every single time my client asks me to call Charter, I genuinely feel ridiculous because I already know the answer I'm about to get and here's a company paying top dollar for their best package...With a 3mb up...The saddest part is that, they're not alone...Not by far.

Cox/Charter will tell you quite abruptly; you're not guaranteed an upload speed at all, in fact, it's even in your contract that "upload speeds will vary"...A down? Yes but, an upload speed? Not in the least...Not anymore.

Using Arena-Net as an example...How many of you beta'd GW2 and felt the lag? ~ Another game with a demanding "upload requirement" is SWTOR...

We're in the year 2012 and the technology is expanding faster than our ISP's...That's the genuine root of the problem...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Almost 3,000,000 tests is a good sample. It's not perfect but it's not the worst in the US. You're basically claiming that almost everyone with lag issues must be their ISP. If that was the case, and I say this because I work at Comcast, we would have a lot more calls. But it's not.
> Just because your clients have terrible internet doesn't mean everyone else does. Your business is getting ripped off if they only get 2.2mb for that price. Even the second lowest speed offered by Comcast is more than enough to play a crap game like Diablo 3.


I'm not saying EVERY SINGLE D3 issue is the fault of the client...But, overwhelmingly, I'd bet you, that their upload dipped and the void is stagnating user end recovery.

There's overwhelming evidence to support that...Especially with the past 3/4 MMO releases and the clients that have complained about disconnects/lag...

You'll find their common denominator, is the ISP...In almost all cases...

When I was in Austin, overwhelmingly we had problems with Charter, Cox and Comcast BECAUSE of their lack of upload...In fact, that's very well documented in the SWTOR thread...And on SWTOR's website...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> sounds like patch 1.03 went live already?
> hmm... eager to go home and give my DH a swirl to see if there's any difference


Yes it's live.

My complaints are very limited, TBH...The difficulty of act 2 was scaled down a lot and I've already seen 63 ilvl blues...

Overall, I'm content but, the change to nether IMO, wasn't warranted...Bleh.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So you guys think I should start finding some +vit on my DH, with these repair bills going up so much I don't think I could cover my lag deaths (can only get 3 MB wi-max), let alone my derp ones when I am not lagging. Or should I go back to my barb (finished act 2, baller right?)?


I depends on what is killing you. I feel like all resist goes further on my Wiz. At the same time, blizz has never liked glass cannon, and will continue to make it less viable.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> With the Nginx base and new high concurrence rps's ~ Upload matters more and more...
> Every single time my client asks me to call Charter, I genuinely feel ridiculous because I already know the answer I'm about to get and here's a company paying top dollar for their best package...With a 3mb up...The saddest part is that, they're not alone...Not by far.
> Cox/Charter will tell you quite abruptly; you're not guaranteed an upload speed at all, in fact, it's even in your contract that "upload speeds will vary"...A down? Yes but, an upload speed? Not in the least...Not anymore.
> Using Arena-Net as an example...How many of you beta'd GW2 and felt the lag? ~ Another game with a demanding "upload requirement" is SWTOR...
> We're in the year 2012 and the technology is expanding faster than our ISP's...That's the genuine root of the problem...
> I'm not saying EVERY SINGLE D3 issue is the fault of the client...But, overwhelmingly, I'd bet you, that their upload dipped and the void is stagnating user end recovery.
> There's overwhelming evidence to support that...Especially with the past 3/4 MMO releases and the clients that have complained about disconnects/lag...
> You'll find their common denominator, is the ISP...In almost all cases...
> When I was in Austin, overwhelmingly we had problems with Charter, Cox and Comcast BECAUSE of their lack of upload...In fact, that's very well documented in the SWTOR thread...And on SWTOR's website...
> Yes it's live.
> My complaints are very limited, TBH...The difficulty of act 2 was scaled down a lot and I've already seen 63 ilvl blues...
> Overall, I'm content but, the change to nether IMO, wasn't warranted...Bleh.


Funny part about GW2, I didn't feel the lag this past weekend because they actually care unlike Blizzard.

If the gaming lag is the ISPs fault, why can I play WoW just fine but when I had D3 it lagged pretty bad? Same goes for my friends on battle.net as well. They had different ISPs but it was the same problem D3 was laggy and WoW was not.

I don't know about Charter, but with Comcast you will get those speeds even though they aren't guaranteed. If not, we hear about it and we fix it.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, well when each death is around 5k now the benifits of being a glass cannon are clearly overshadowed.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Funny part about GW2, I didn't feel the lag this past weekend because they actually care unlike Blizzard.
> If the gaming lag is the ISPs fault, why can I play WoW just fine but when I had D3 it lagged pretty bad? Same goes for my friends on battle.net as well. They had different ISPs but it was the same problem D3 was laggy and WoW was not.


Wow requires a margin of @ 50kb...

I could literally and moderately effectively play WoW on my phone...That's how little of a stream, it actually requires...Could play effectively with 1 bar.

This isn't WoW based on a 2001 Apache/Unix mesh...This is a NEW game server with NEW technology...

I'll take the GW2 comment as a compliment, thanks but, the first beta event was very bad...More buffer still necessary IMO...

Don't compare anything to WoW, or Everquest ~ It's a terrible, terrible comparison and any IT knows that.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Funny part about GW2, I didn't feel the lag this past weekend because they actually care unlike Blizzard.
> If the gaming lag is the ISPs fault, why can I play WoW just fine but when I had D3 it lagged pretty bad? Same goes for my friends on battle.net as well. They had different ISPs but it was the same problem D3 was laggy and WoW was not.
> I don't know about Charter, but with Comcast you will get those speeds even though they aren't guaranteed. If not, we hear about it and we fix it.


I thought it was pretty well known that a lot of the newer games are more taxing on client upload... is this not the case?

Edit: too slow.


----------



## Bobotheklown

And D3 requires very little bandwidth as well.

Source


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> 
> And D3 requires very little bandwidth as well.
> Source


When that was done in the beta, assets were stored client-side not server-side.

They're now stored server-side...So, that entire experiment is invalid...

Just sayin.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Wow requires a margin of @ 50kb...
> I could literally and moderately effectively play WoW on my phone...That's how little of a stream, it actually requires...Could play effectively with 1 bar.
> This isn't WoW based on a 2001 Apache/Unix mesh...This is a NEW game server with NEW technology...
> I'll take the GW2 comment as a compliment, thanks but, the first beta event was very bad...More buffer still necessary IMO...
> Don't compare anything to WoW, or Everquest ~ It's a terrible, terrible comparison and any IT knows that.


Sorry but there's no way Diablo 3 can saturate upload enough to lag that hard for so many people. The simple fact is that Diablo 3 needs a lot of work. There's people from all ISPs that have issues with that.

All of our internet speeds can handle Diablo 3.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Sorry but there's no way Diablo 3 can saturate upload enough to lag that hard for so many people. The simple fact is that Diablo 3 needs a lot of work. There's people from all ISPs that have issues with that.
> All of our internet speeds can handle Diablo 3.


I don't understand how someone can work at an ISP and not understand this.

The game, the entirety of the game, isn't client-side...It's server-side.

It's on a Nginx/Apache base that's routed through AT&T.

I mean, do I have to request you re-take the network + cert?

Client-side/Server-side fluxes are literally within the first 10 pages of the manual.

You're actually processing the entire game server-side so more data cap. is required...

I got nothin at this point, though...For real.

You're on your own moving forward...I genuinely feel, for any IT, this is pretty much, common sense...

It's like using PCOIP and dropping your signal below retention...Wow.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I don't understand how someone can work at an ISP and not understand this.
> The game, the entirety of the game, isn't client-side...It's server-side.
> It's on a Nginx/Apache base that's routed through AT&T.
> I mean, do I have to request you re-take the network + cert?
> Client-side/Server-side fluxes are literally within the first 10 pages of the manual.
> You're actually processing the entire game server-side so more data cap. is required...
> I got nothin at this point, though...For real.
> You're on your own moving forward...I genuinely feel, for any IT, this is pretty much, common sense...
> It's like using PCOIP and dropping your signal below retention...Wow.


The way you present it your saying that the lag issues are the ISP's fault. This is proven wrong with so many examples from so many different providers from all over the world experiencing the same thing.

Edit: This convo is pointless until some actually upload and download numbers are shown. I'll try it when I get home on a friends account.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> When that was done in the beta, assets were stored client-side not server-side.
> They're now stored server-side...So, that entire experiment is invalid...
> Just sayin.


So what do you mean by "assets"? As far as I'm concerned the beta was the full game cut off at skelly king. And wasn't the purpose of the beta to test load capacity and latency and such? Why would they change the way the game is streamed for release?

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well I haven't posted on the D3 forums because yea they are full of trolls and anything you say is liable to get flamed for 17 pages.
> Apparently I am one of the crybabies because I am rather annoyed they are nerfing ias 50% because it does literally screw my current gear. Including the andariels helmet I payed millions for cause of the 15% ias/dex on it. Now it's probably worthless. The only saving grace is maybe they have made inferno a little bit easier to compensate, we will see I guess. Inferno was already hard enough with my tons of +ias since it didn't help from being a glass cannon only to kill faster. Heh idk I just don't know. I started making a monk, but I think you need ias on a monk as well to keep spamming LOH attacks. Maybe i'll just have to make a barb like my one friend who can't kill anything him self but never dies and just stands and tanks for me while i spam nether tentacles LOL.


just to make it clear, I wasn't referring to you, or anyone else here as a crybaby.. that was toward the majority of the posters on the battlenet forums who would rather cry about it being too hard or inbalanced than actually play the game and just get better.








you can be mad/upset about your items or whatnot being nerfed without being a crybaby. I've got a DH too, and he is based on maxing out dex/ias with no regard whatsoever to survival. he gets oneshotted in act2+ and I made him that way. Before they started making some of these changes to the inferno acts, that was the most viable way to pay as a DH, but now that is over and perhaps we can all look more to armor/vit and be able to play the game.. not just deal enormous amounts of damage and pray we NEVER get hit by anything. I am looking forward to it myself. and you guys got to admit, with the glass cannon build, reflect damage is a horrible horrible thing to be fighting against. Nothing like being forced to commit suicide.
also, the IAS gear is not worthless now... we still get half


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The way you present it your saying that the lag issues are the ISP's fault. This is proven wrong with so many examples from so many different providers from all over the world experiencing the same thing.


You haven't proven anything...With any legitimate sample size...Ookla (The parent company of Speed-Test) even admits it's a random sample and shouldn't be relied on...That's for valid reasons...Especially the fact that it's capped...Shall we start there or end with that?

I have about 2/3 of SWTOR's actual data read-outs server-side and quite frankly, that's all I need to prove that lag issues are the result of the ISP's complete/utter lack of an upload.

It's funny you're claiming I'm wrong when I can pull 5/6 random game admins out of a hat that, could just as easily prove you're wrong.

It's so widespread that, there are actually petitions circling in the gaming community to guarantee uploads...That's how bad it is.

When I was in Austin, working with Bioware, WE had a MASSIVE issue regarding uploads, specifically with the ISP's I mentioned...Again, proof of this is everywhere...Google it.

This issue effected over HALF of the gaming population and we actually had to PUSH a massive amount of asset data client-side to compensate...Anyone else remember those 10gb patches? That's why.

You don't have that here, you have the EXACT OPPOSITE.

In order to prevent cheating/whatever, D3 is nearly COMPLETELY server-side...Thus, proportionally more data is required to flow from the client --> Server.

If you don't understand why this is such an issue, please go take a network + class...I'm not here to educate you on why a server-side asset-based game requires far MORE of a transfer than a client-based game from 1999.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So what do you mean by "assets"? As far as I'm concerned the beta was the full game cut off at skelly king. And wasn't the purpose of the beta to test load capacity and latency and such? Why would they change the way the game is streamed for release?
> Thanks for your insight.


Erm, no.

Beta is never the finished product.

Blizzard decided to move the game from the client, to the server.

So when you play Diablo 3, you're not playing the game from your hard drive, you're playing it from theirs.

That changes the ENTIRE schematic in regards to load/draw etc.

Arena-Net is actually contemplating the same thing.

If you'll actually notice, the only pirated copies of D3 are from the Beta...Because that's when the assets were stored on the HD, client-side.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> He did this with a Barbarian.
> A Barbarian for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://leviathyn.com/blog/2012/06/19/the-world-first-hardcore-inferno-diablo-kill-has-happened/


Kripp is my Barbarian Hero. If you read what he went trough to accomplish this, it's insane. He even got DDoS-ed so the resulting disconnects would cause his character to die. Talk about competition.

Here's the video:


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You haven't proven anything...With any legitimate sample size...Ookla (The parent company of Speed-Test) even admits it's a random sample and shouldn't be relied on...That's for valid reasons...Especially the fact that it's capped...Shall we start there or end with that?
> I have about 2/3 of SWTOR's actual data read-outs server-side and quite frankly, that's all I need to prove that lag issues are the result of the ISP's complete/utter lack of an upload.
> It's funny you're claiming I'm wrong when I can pull 5/6 random game admins out of a hat that, could just as easily prove you're wrong.
> It's so widespread that, there are actually petitions circling in the gaming community to guarantee uploads...That's how bad it is.
> When I was in Austin, working with Bioware, WE had a MASSIVE issue regarding uploads, specifically with the ISP's I mentioned...Again, proof of this is everywhere...Google it.
> This issue effected over HALF of the gaming population and we actually had to PUSH a massive amount of asset data client-side to compensate...Anyone else remember those 10gb patches? That's why.
> You don't have that here, you have the EXACT OPPOSITE.
> In order to prevent cheating/whatever, D3 is nearly COMPLETELY server-side...Thus, proportionally more data is required to flow from the client --> Server.
> If you don't understand why this is such an issue, please go take a network + class...I'm not here to educate you on why a server-side asset-based game requires far MORE of a transfer than a client-based game from 1999.
> Erm, no.
> Beta is never the finished product.
> Blizzard decided to move the game from the client, to the server.
> So when you play Diablo 3, you're not playing the game from your hard drive, you're playing it from theirs.
> That changes the ENTIRE schematic in regards to load/draw etc.
> Arena-Net is actually contemplating the same thing.
> If you'll actually notice, the only pirated copies of D3 are from the Beta...Because that's when the assets were stored on the HD, client-side.


Yes but how do you explain the lag even on connections that have a high upload?

You're trying to teach me something I already know but you completely avoid what I'm actually saying. You claim that low upload speed causes most of these problems, yet I have people that lag even on business class connections with high upload. I highly doubt Diablo 3 spikes up to 50mBps for upload needed.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Kripp is my Barbarian Hero. If you read what he went trough to accomplish this, it's insane. He even got DDoS-ed so the resulting disconnects would cause his character to die. Talk about competition.
> Here's the video:


Grats to Kripp and all that but if any of us played D3 12+ hours every day and had gear given to us and donations I think most of us could have done this.


----------



## Rickles

not me, I would have lagged and died.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yes but how do you explain the lag even on connections that have a high upload?
> You're trying to teach me something I already know but you completely avoid what I'm actually saying. You claim that low upload speed causes most of these problems, yet I have people that lag even on business class connections with high upload. I highly doubt Diablo 3 spikes up to 50mBps for upload needed.


Again, that's not what I actually said.

I said that the vast majority of complaints are more/less upload/ISP related...Not all of them.

The game is 100% server-side...If that HD goes down, player gets kicked, obviously it needs to be cycled...I mean, between us, we could more than likely come up with 20/30 reasons as to why they're may be lag...That's not even including AT&T's routing tables...

Again, they're not 100% fault free...There are some buffer issues to still be worked out but, that doesn't paint them red, either.

They've spent more on NEW servers already than Arena-net has spent at all on any hubs/server bases etc...So, to your claim they care more...Even as a contractor, I'd actually laugh in your face...If anything, they care less...But, this is about Diablo 3...

Blizzard is making an effort, it's not a perfect one...I would've been MUCH more aggressive but, I'm not Blizzard...They did what they did but, it is effort...Saying they've put 0 effort or, "don't care" isn't legit, though...Not by a mile.

I'm not a fanboy, I hate WoW with every fiber of my being but, credit is due, where credit is due.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> not me, I would have lagged and died.


lol yeah lots have lagged and died. I actually watch his stream from time to time (watched some last night of him doing softcore practice runs right before he did this) and I'm not hating on the guy or anything. Just my 2 cents that in D3 with enough good gear anything is possible.On a different note, I did notice a few minutes ago I did a Butcher run in inferno to see how the patch changed things. I got 2 lvl 61 weapons and a lvl 61 ring before I even got to Butcher. I started from the Chamber of Suffering waypoint so it wasn't that far.


----------



## nycste

holy crap d3 is laggy at times it has nothing to do with your ISP in what I'm talking about.

I played many games the past 10 years online solely and d3 is the worst experience ever in terms of lag. I am not saying its horrible just the worst.

I am on sub business class fiber optics and I know I would never bother playing hardcore mode on a game with no trusty network ESP since they are freaking blizzard.

still enjoy the game and play it as much as I can this repair bill seems brutal and makes almost no sense unless they want you to farm ex mode content just to afford to play.

dying nonstop to stupid elite combos is enough punishment being charged 5k a death is madness when greys sell for nothing blues are typically useless and sell for almost nothing leaving a small percent of rares to make any decent non random money from.

can't wait to farm me my first ilvl 63 item pretty pathetic how I earned up to act 4 inferno prenurf and most of my gear is ilvl 55-61 with a few 62s after being 60 for 1-2 weeks playing daily


----------



## StaticFX

wow.. ok. i cant get ANYWHERE in with the new patch... lol.. run die.. run.. die..... Act III Hell

i am getting more rare drops - but they arent good still


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> wow.. ok. i cant get ANYWHERE in with the new patch... lol.. run die.. run.. die..... Act III Hell
> i am getting more rare drops - but they arent good still


Wait I thought they made the game easier?

And my gosh, the official forums are blowing up big time!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> can't wait to farm me my first ilvl 63 item


From my experience it will be a barb belt with 300 int, a wiz hat with 300 str, or similar. Lets not forget that although an item might be ilvl 63, it is still subject to our best friend RNG.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> wow.. ok. i cant get ANYWHERE in with the new patch... lol.. run die.. run.. die..... Act III Hell
> i am getting more rare drops - but they arent good still


umm the patch made things easier we all just attack slower. what class and build you running maybe I can offer some help. if its wizard I don't know anything about them. you really shouldn't be dying much on hell (assuming you bought a few auction house items) since we all know chances of using a drop almost never happen. I can't recall the last item I used off the ground prob level 45-55 at best


----------



## Cataclysmo

i cant even level up now my exp is stuck at 375673/0 fuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> i cant even level up now my exp is stuck at 375673/0 fuuuuuuuu


several people complained that they are not gaining exp. for some reason, changing their passwords fixed that issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> umm the patch made things easier we all just attack slower.


good thing i got rid of my aspd stuff a long time ago wahahaha


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> several people complained that they are not gaining exp. for some reason, changing their passwords fixed that issue.
> good thing i got rid of my aspd stuff a long time ago wahahaha


Indeed. My DH friend sold his gear that got him to Diablo for 18.5 mil, most of it was attack speed stuff


----------



## Crazy9000

I just tested D3's network bandwidth... never gets up to 5KB/s on upload.



Download spiked once up to 130KB/s though, surprised it got that high:


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> several people complained that they are not gaining exp. for some reason, changing their passwords fixed that issue.
> good thing i got rid of my aspd stuff a long time ago wahahaha


I look forward to trying to calculate speed vs dex according to my stats because those blue dex +15speed were the most damaging things I could find I would now much rather go
:
dex loh resists
or
tons of dex and resist
or
tons dex and crit stuff w loh or some fancy combo


----------



## nycste

double post yea!

why is there no way to delete your post? or I can't seem to find the option.


----------



## Nethermir

i was kinda bored so i went to blizz's forum for entertainment. so many complaints about repair bills dh losing dps yet not a single post about even adjusting or looking for another viable build. i cant help but laugh, reading the d3 forums is so much fun.



the nasty image of whoever made d3 did not improve one bit but the intelligence of some blizz forum posters sure got a little lower.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

new patch does indeed suck.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I look forward to trying to calculate speed vs dex according to my stats because those blue dex +15speed were the most damaging things I could find I would now much rather go
> :
> dex loh resists
> or
> tons of dex and resist
> or
> tons dex and crit stuff w loh or some fancy combo


what is LOH ?

Legendary Off Hand?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what is LOH ?
> Legendary Off Hand?


Life on Hit.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i was kinda bored so i went to blizz's forum for entertainment. so many complaints about repair bills dh losing dps yet not a single post about even adjusting or looking for another viable build. i cant help but laugh, reading the d3 forums is so much fun.
> 
> the nasty image of whoever made d3 did not improve one bit but the intelligence of some blizz forum posters sure got a little lower.


Yeah I checked out the wiz changes.. not enough to make you want to use it as a main skill though.


----------



## rctrucker

I'm happy with the content of the patch, and I haven't even played it yet!

Just not happy with the amount of time I get to play.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thankfully I am halfway done converting to my crit build...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Life on Hit.


LOL









thanks,







i should have realized i shop for those all the time, i need at least 1200 LOH to stay alive

on a recent upgrade my LOH dropped to 800 and i'm barely hanging in there

hard to find good DPS weapong with high LOH

you basically have to trade off Crit Damage % vs LOH

oh Hell fighting anything with my LOH i can easily tank it all without a sweat playing single handedly

but on Inferno, it ain't working out as great with only 800 LOH

but if i switch back to high LOH then my DPS takes a big dive


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thankfully I am halfway done converting to my crit build...


I've always been on a VIT build rather than DEX build

so the new patch changes should not be affecting me much, as my Weap do not have IAS

the only thing that i have which included IAS was a ring with %14

chances are i'll not notice any difference at all


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should have realized i shop for those all the time, i need at least 1200 LOH to stay alive
> on a recent upgrade my LOH dropped to 800 and i'm barely hanging in there
> hard to find good DPS weapong with high LOH
> you basically have to trade off Crit Damage % vs LOH
> oh Hell fighting anything with my LOH i can easily tank it all without a sweat playing single handedly
> but on Inferno, it ain't working out as great with only 800 LOH
> but if i switch back to high LOH then my DPS takes a big dive


I'm almost done Act I on my barb with only 190 LOH, and I haven't had much issues yet. Maybe your build needs a tweak.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I'm almost done Act I on my barb with only 190 LOH, and I haven't had much issues yet. Maybe your build needs a tweak.


I was stuck on Act 2 Belial killing

now with the nerf, i believe i should be able to get pass it easily









I have a Tank DH build


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Same on my Monk, I am at the start of act 2 inf. pretty sure I have like 0 LOH but I do have 3.0% leech weapon. Basically I just rely on extreme defense for now 1k resist when I'm buffed, pair me with barb and it goes even higher.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> From my experience it will be a barb belt with 300 int, a wiz hat with 300 str, or similar. Lets not forget that although an item might be ilvl 63, it is still subject to our best friend RNG.


Just got ilvl63 shoulders 76 all resists, 39 fire resist, 69 int some other stuff I cant remember right now.







Random rare pack in A1 inferno dropped it. Ive got quite a few lvl 61 weapons and 2 rings today also. Progression-wise I'm in the ancient waterway in Dragur Oasis. Going to farm a little there later tonight and try my luck.


----------



## eternallydead

I have a feeling they will revert the repair costs...

It is a poor man tax. The ones who can afford 5mil+ pieces of gear will not even notice it; while the casual player who views 1 million gold as something almost un acheivable is going to get to a point where they CAN NOT PAY their repair bills.

Sure many will say "learn to play"

But most of the casual players will simply stop playing, and some will buy gold or re-roll.

Blizzard needs to balance the repairs with gold received through drops (assuming all rares are salvaged, and you vendor the blues). The problem is they are taking away the gold drops from barrels (due to botters / extreme farming), so there really isn't much of an avenue for quick gold to pay 50k+ repair bills.

TL; DR,

Increased repair bills will mainly hurt the casual players, while those with millions of gold won't care.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quite a patch, lots of great changes, but a few things I personally don't like:
Quote:


> The Warden (mini-boss)
> 
> General
> Now has Fast and Molten affixes, in addition to Jailer
> In Inferno difficulty, the Warden will also gain the Desecrator affix


No more 5 second Warden and then loots








Quote:


> In Inferno difficulty, Siegebreaker will now gain the Reflects Damage affix












Quote:


> In Inferno difficulty, Rakanoth will now become much more aggressive after 3 minutes











Quote:


> Mortar monsters can now hurl projectiles farther, but their minimum range has also been increased by 100%











Quote:


> Elemental Arrow
> 
> Skill Rune - Nether Tentacles
> Tentacles will now only hit each target once


Right when I made a DH, noooo!

Also, tons of enrage timers added... Did I resubscribe to WoW? I hope they thought of the tanks that might not do that much damage in 3-4 minutes..


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> TL; DR,
> Increased repair bills will mainly hurt the casual players, while those with millions of gold won't care.


imo, blizz wanted people to be careful, take time, plan their move or move in groups in inferno because...it is inferno. unfortunately a chunk of players would just rush in just like they did in hell, die and then QQ in the forum. another chunk are a bunch of players who have "perfected" their build and when something gets nerfed, they resist the change instead of working with the changes. again the run to the forums and QQ.

there are a lot of legit things to QQ about but they really get overshadowed by mindless trolls.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quite a patch, lots of great changes, but a few things I personally don't like:
> No more 5 second Warden and then loots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right when I made a DH, noooo!
> Also, tons of enrage timers added... Did I resubscribe to WoW? I hope they thought of the tanks that might not do that much damage in 3-4 minutes..


Warden still won't survive long enough to pull off a desecrate on my DH lol
Eww Reflect Damage, Ranged classes may need LoH or Regen if Blizz start to get as trigger happy with that affix as they are with nerfing everything else...
Elemental Arrow - just switch to ball lightning, like no difference, if you were using Tentacles as your main source of healing...







oh wait most DHs can't even survive a hit, pick up some LoH for Reflect Damage and such.
Hooray for melee classes on mortar, poor ranged classes...


----------



## nycste

to anyone on these forums who finds good solid gear please consider making friends with some of us and let's help gear each other some ESP now that better gain is more attainable.

I don't wanna make this forum about trading gear perhaps someone could make a forum for that reason or purpose and I don't mean an OCN auction house.

again I'm an act 4 barely holding it together tank monk with fire themed all resist build.


----------



## pjBSOD

@Sainesk

Yeah, I was leveling a DH because I was getting bored of gear never dropping for my Wizard. Now that this patch has come out, going right back to the Wizard since decent gear can now drop from Butcher runs and since they will actually live if they get in a bad situation with these new changes.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> to anyone on these forums who finds good solid gear please consider making friends with some of us and let's help gear each other some ESP now that better gain is more attainable.
> I don't wanna make this forum about trading gear perhaps someone could make a forum for that reason or purpose and I don't mean an OCN auction house.
> again I'm an act 4 barely holding it together tank monk with fire themed all resist build.


i will post here if i get anything that is usable







what's your id?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> to anyone on these forums who finds good solid gear please consider making friends with some of us and let's help gear each other some ESP now that better gain is more attainable.
> I don't wanna make this forum about trading gear perhaps someone could make a forum for that reason or purpose and I don't mean an OCN auction house.
> again I'm an act 4 barely holding it together tank monk with fire themed all resist build.


Act 4 in Normal?


----------



## B-rock

Can someone put the patch notes in a spoiler for me? I can't view it at work









Thank you in advance!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Diablo III Patch 1.0.3 - v.1.0.3.10057
The latest client patch notes can be found here.

Visit our Bug Report forum for a list of known issues.

Hotfixes made in addition to changes in patch 1.0.2c can be found here.
Table of Contents

General
Battle.net
Classes
Items
Crafting
Followers
Bosses
Monsters
Bug Fixes

General

To prevent monsters from being unintentionally kited into town from other areas of the game, portals have been placed at both ends of the bridge from New Tristram to The Weeping Hollow. Towns have always been intended to be a safe haven from combat, and this change will help keep the denizens of New Tristram safe from the dangers that lurk beyond its walls.
The rewards provided for replaying quests have been reduced
The real-money auction house is now available for Chilean, Argentinian, and Brazilian currencies

Battle.net

General

Friends will now sort alphabetically by name within the Friends List, first by Real ID and then by BattleTag
The Quick Join menu will now also sort alphabetically by name, first by Real ID and then by BattleTag
Chat settings and preferences will now be saved whenever you log out
Reporting another player using the Report > Spam option will now mute that player for the duration of your gaming session

Bug Fixes

Using the /who command in a heavily populated chat channel should no longer cause the client to crash
The "Invite to Party" button should no longer become grayed-out if a player:

Declines a party invite
Requests a party invite and then declines it
Accepts a party invite, but then immediately leaves the party

The character screen should now always display the correct act and quest information
If Real ID has been disabled for a Battle.net account, attempting to add a Real ID friend in Diablo III will now prompt the player with the following error message: "Battle.net is unable to add friends because you have Real ID disabled."

Classes

Barbarian

Active Skills

Ignore Pain

Skill Rune - Contempt for Weakness

The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the player's maximum Life

Overpower

Skill Rune - Crushing Advance

The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the player's maximum Life
The tooltip has been updated to represent that both melee and ranged damage are reflected

Weapon Throw

Tooltip now displays the correct duration for how long a target will be slowed: "Hurl a throwing weapon at any enemy for 100% weapon damage and Slow the movement of the enemy by 60% for 1.5 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Passive Skills

Relentless

Now reduces the Fury cost of all skill by 75%, down from 100% (the 50% damage reduction remains unchanged)

Demon Hunter

Active Skills

Cluster Arrow

Skill Rune - Dazzling Arrow

Tooltip now displays the correct type of weapon damage dealt by Dazzling Arrow: "Enemies hit by grenades have a 55% chance to be stunned for 2 seconds and changes the damage to Physical." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Grenades

Skill Rune - Stun Grenades

Tooltip now displays the correct duration for how long a target will be stunned: "Hurl grenades that have a 25% chance to Stun enemies for 1.5 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Bug Fixes

Caltrops

Skill Rune - Jagged Spikes

Effect will now only stack up to 10 times on a single target

Elemental Arrow

Skill Rune - Nether Tentacles

Tentacles will now only hit each target once

Monk

General

Monks can now use two-handed axes, two-handed maces, and two-handed swords

Active Skills

Serenity

Skill Rune - Instant Karma

The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the player's maximum Life

Seven-Sided Strike

Skill Rune - Sustained Attack

Tooltip has been updated for clarity: "Reduces the cooldown of Seven-Sided Strike to 23 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Mantra of Retribution

Damage will now cap based on the maximum Life of the target

Bug Fixes

Near Death Experience

Fatal damage absorbed by Serenity will no longer trigger Near Death Experience

Witch Doctor

Active Skills

Summon Zombie Dogs

Skill Rune - Leeching Beasts

Tooltip has been updated for clarity: "Your Zombie Dogs heal 50% of the damage they deal as Life divided evenly between themselves and you." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Wizard

Active Skills

Diamond Skin

Skill Rune - Mirror Skin

The amount of damage reflected will now cap at the amount of damage absorbed by Diamond Skin

Magic Weapon

When activated, a buff icon will now appear that displays the amount of time remaining

Meteor

Skill Rune - Star Pact

Now deals damage as Arcane instead of Fire

Passive Skills

Paralysis

Tooltip now displays the correct duration for how long a target will be stunned: "Lightning damage dealt to enemies has up to a 8% chance to Stun the target for 1.5 seconds." (The functionality of the skill has not changed.)

Items

General

+ Attack Speed bonus values on weapons and armor have been reduced by 50%

This change does not apply to quivers

High-end items (items level 61-63) will now drop in all Acts of Inferno and Acts III and IV of Hell difficulty

The new approximate drop rates are as follows:

Hell - Act III and Act IV

iLvl 61: 9%
iLvl 62: 1.9%
iLvl 63: 0%

Inferno - Act I

iLvl 61: 17.7%
iLvl 62: 7.9%
iLvl 63: 2.0%

Inferno - Act II

iLvl 61: 18.6%
iLvl 62: 12.4%
iLvl 63: 4.1%

Inferno - Act III and Act IV

iLvl 61: 24.1%
iLvl 62: 16.1%
iLvl 63: 8.0%

Please see the Patch 1.0.3 Design Preview for more information and specific details

Repair costs have been increased for item levels between 53 and 63
Magic Find will no longer be considered when looting objects in the environment such as chests, barrels, vases, pots, and corpses
The item quality of all components needed to craft the Staff of Herding, as well as the Staff of Herding itself, have been changed from Common to Legendary (i.e. their item names will appear orange in color)
The Staff of Herding can no longer be salvaged or dropped
Crafted items that are dropped on the ground due to a player's inventory being full can no longer be seen or picked up by other players
Unique monsters in Hell and Inferno difficulty are no longer guaranteed to drop two Magic items when slain
Weapon racks will no longer drop weapons 100% of the time
Destructible objects no longer have a chance to drop items, and will only have a small chance to drop gold when destroyed

Weapons and Armor

"Balanced" superior items (i.e. Balanced Short Sword) will now grant a percent attack speed increase that only affects the weapon itself, rather than a flat increase to attacks per second that affected both equipped weapons when dual-wielding
Crowd Control Reduction from items and skills will now reduce the percentage value of Slow, Chill, and Attack Speed debuffs rather than reducing how long the debuff lasts

For example: previously, if you were debuffed by a 60% slow that lasted for 2 seconds while wearing gear that provides 20% Crowd Control Reduction, your movement speed would be reduced by 60%, but only for 1.6 seconds. Now, the same amount of Crowd Control Reduction will reduce the Slow effect to 48%, but the effect will remain for the full 2 second duration.

Manticore now has one additional bonus affix

User Interface

Minimum damage and Maximum damage values will now display separately in an item's tooltip (i.e. "+2-4 Damage" will now display as "+2 Minimum Damage" and "+2 Maximum Damage")
Tooltips for items on the ground will now show comparison stats
Resist values will now be taken into effect when calculating the Protection comparison stat (the Protection value is an average protection estimate of all your resists)
When comparing a two-handed weapon against two currently-equipped one-handed weapons, the game will now simulate the removal of both one-handed weapons (instead of simply removing the main-hand weapon, which resulted in an inaccurate comparison)
When selling items to a vendor, the most recently sold items will now always display at the bottom of the Buyback tab

Bug Fixes

Items level 50 and above will now display their item level in the tooltip
Damage Over Time (DoT) skills will now properly benefit from items with the +Critical Chance affix
Legendary items with the +Attack Speed bonus will now correctly provide a bonus to attack speed

Please note that this fix will only affect new Legendary drops. Existing Legendary items will be addressed in a future patch.

Players wearing +Life on Kill items should no longer receive a benefit from this affix when "killing" friendly monsters (e.g. when a witch doctor re-summons a Spider Queen while another Spider Queen is still active)
Fixed a bug with linking items with socketed gems in chat
Fixed a bug where vendors would occasionally not have any items for sale
Fixed a bug where selling more than 12 items to a vendor and then buying back 1 of those items could cause multiple items to disappear from the Buyback tab
Fixed a bug where swapping a 1-slot item (i.e. a ring) with 2-slot item (i.e. a weapon) in the second or third tab of a player's stash would sometimes cause the 2-slot item to be filtered incorrectly to the first tab
Fixed a bug that was causing Collector's Edition dyes to sell for the same price regardless of stack size

Crafting

General

The gold and material crafting costs for all items level 1-59 have been reduced by 50% to 75%

Blacksmith

The gold cost to level the Blacksmith has been reduced by 50%
The number of Pages of Blacksmithing, Tomes of Blacksmithing, or Tomes of Secrets required to level the Blacksmith has been reduced

Base levels now require 1 page/tome, down from 5
Milestone levels now require 2 pages/tomes, down from 5

The number of Pages of Blacksmithing and Tomes of Blacksmithing required to craft items level 1-59 has been reduced
Items with 3 affixes no longer require Pages of Blacksmithing or Tomes of Blacksmithing to craft
The gold cost of crafting items with 4 affixes and 5 affixes (including items in Inferno difficulty) has been reduced
Weapon crafting costs have been reduced
The chance for level 60 items to produce Legendary crafting materials when salvaged has been reduced

Jeweler

The gold and material cost to combine gems ranks 2-8 has been reduced

Combinations for these ranks now only require 2 gems, down from 3

The gold cost to combine each rank of gems is now as follows:

Rank 2 - Flawed: 10 gold (down from 500 gold)
Rank 3 - Regular: 25 gold (down from 750 gold)
Rank 4 - Flawless: 40 gold (down from 1250 gold)
Rank 5 - Perfect: 55 gold (down from 2000 gold)
Rank 6 - Radiant: 70 gold (down from 3500 gold)
Rank 7 - Square: 85 gold (down from 7500 gold)
Rank 8 - Flawless Square: 100 gold (down from 20,000 gold)

Followers

General

Bug Fixes

Fixed a bug where the maximum Life of your followers was being displayed as different values in different parts of the game UI

Enchantress

Skills

Mass Control

Radius reduced from 15 yards to 8 yards
If Enchantress also has Reflect Missiles trained, Mass Control will no longer accidentally hex the player when both skills are activated
Skill will now correctly target enemies in all circumstances

Bosses

General

Bosses have had their pathing improved
The quality of the item for the fourth stack of Nephalem Valor from bosses has been slightly reduced

Skeleton King

Abilities

Will now summon Skeletal Archers in Hell and Inferno difficulties

The Warden (mini-boss)

General

Now has Fast and Molten affixes, in addition to Jailer
In Inferno difficulty, the Warden will also gain the Desecrator affix

Butcher

Bug Fixes

Fixed an issue where the corner panel fires in the Chamber of Suffering were doing twice as much damage as intended

Ghom

Abilities

Gas Cloud

Radius of Gas Cloud has been slightly reduced
Slowing effect has been removed
The amount of damage dealt by Gas Cloud when first entering the cloud has been reduced, but the amount of damage incurred for remaining in the cloud has been increased
In Inferno difficulty, Gas Clouds will last longer, spawn 2 at a time, and (after 4 minutes) spawn more quickly

Maghda

Bug Fixes

Punish Dust projectiles can no longer be reflected

Zoltun Kulle

General

Zoltun Kulle will now enrage in Inferno difficulty after 3 minutes, using his Ceiling Collapse ability more often and for much higher damage

Abilities

Ceiling Collapse

Can now be cast at a player from any range

Fireball

Fireball attack now moves slower
Can now be cast at a player from any range

Teleport

Will now Teleport and run away from the player less often
Will now occasionally Teleport to the player

Belial

General

Belial will now enrage in Inferno difficulty after 3 minutes in his final phase, increasing the number of green pools dropped across the entire encounter platform

Bug Fixes

Fixed a bug that was causing Belial to use his breath attack away from the player rather than towards the player under certain circumstances

Siegebreaker

General

Overall damage has been reduced
No longer vulnerable to Confuse and Charm effects
Will now drop a health globe every 25% health mark (i.e. at 75%, 50%, and 25% health)
Now enrages after 4 minutes
In Inferno difficulty, Siegebreaker will now gain the Reflects Damage affix

Cydaea

Abilities

Spiderlings

Spiderlings will now have an easier time hitting players, but their damage has been reduced by 20% to compensate
In Inferno difficulty, Spiderlings will now live longer, be more spread out, and (after 4 minutes) spawn more often

Rakanoth

General

In Inferno difficulty, Rakanoth will now become much more aggressive after 3 minutes

Izual

General

Health pool has been increased
The number of Oppressors that join the fight has been reduced from 4 to 2
Will no longer target Followers or Tyrael as frequently

Abilities

Base Attacks

Base attack damage has been lowered
No longer does Cold damage on top of base attacks

Charge

Charge damage has been reduced
Knockback has been removed
Will Charge slightly more often, but will only target players

Frozen Bombs

Frozen Bomb damage has been reduced
Bombs will now explode faster
Only 8 Bombs will now spawn around the player rather than 12
Bombs will spawn at Izual's feet less often

Frost Explosion

Frost Explosion damage has been reduced by 70%
Duration of freeze has been increased
Damage dealt to players while frozen will now break the effect
Players can now use defensive cooldown while frozen
Players can no longer avoid being frozen by doing high amounts of damage to Izual

Bug Fixes

Izual will no longer spawn twice if a player skips his introductory cut-scene

Diablo

Bug Fixes

Damage Over Time (DoT) effects will now be properly cancelled when Diablo becomes invisible and casts Shadow Clones in Phase Two
Diablo "Stomp" ability is now correctly classified as a debuff instead of a buff
Fixed a bug that was causing pets to not attack Shadow Clones

Monsters

General

Champions, Rares, and Uniques have had their pathing improved
Elite packs (Champion/Rare) now drop an additional item for players with 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor, which is guaranteed to be of Rare quality
Damage from monsters in Acts II, III, and IV in Inferno difficulty has been reduced
Colossal Golgor base damage has been reduced
Herald of Pestilence tentacle attack damage has been reduced
Soul Ripper and Soul Lasher damage has been reduced and both monsters will now run away less often
Wasps in Act II, Mage Constructs in Act II, and Winged Mollocks in Acts III and IV will now run away less
Succubus monsters will now run away less and for a shorter distance
The health pools of Woodwraiths in the Highlands now match the health pools of Woodwraiths in the Fields of Misery
Lacuni and Scavenger Rares and and Champions will now un-burrow when called by their allies
Bloodclan Warriors no longer knockback when buffed and attack slightly slower
Morlu no longer have the Invulnerable Minions, Health Link, or Fire Chains affixes
Plagued, Arcane Enchanted, and Electrified monsters no longer have resistance to Poison, Arcane, and Lightning damage (respectively)
Leaders of Invulnerable Minions packs have had their health pools reduced
Mortar monsters can now hurl projectiles farther, but their minimum range has also been increased by 100%

Bug Fixes

Interrupting a monster attack before it lands will now properly trigger its cooldown
Treasure Goblins will now drop gold piles for all nearby players
Lacuni Warrior Rares and Champions will now reset their enrage timer correctly in Inferno difficulty
The Succubus "Blood Star" debuff will no longer affect the player if the damage from the projectile is dodged/blocked/etc
The damage from the Succubus "Blood Star" debuff will now scale based on the current cost of a player's skill, even if the cost is reduced by items or skill runes
Monsters with the Extra Health affix should no longer gain more health every time players leave and join the game
Monsters with the Reflects Damage affix will no longer reflect Follower damage back to the player
Monsters with the Health Link and Knockback affixes will no longer knockback friendly monsters
Fixed a bug that was causing some Elite monster packs in Inferno difficulty to not reset their enrage timers and heal to full health as intended
Fixed a bug that allowed players to avoid or delay the enrage timer reset on Elite monster packs in Inferno difficulty by running through a dungeon portal
Fixed a bug that was causing Champion Wallers to occasionally create walls at their location rather than the player's location
Fixed a bug where Sandwasp projectiles could sometimes become invisible

Bug Fixes

General

The experience bar for characters at level cap on a Guest Pass account will now display 0/0 experience. If the account holder upgrades to the full game, their characters will be at 0/41000 experience towards the next level.
The speed of the animation that plays when resurrecting another players should no longer scale with your attack speed
Attempting to cast a skill while spamming the Town Portal hot key will now correctly interrupt the Town Portal cast and animation
Players who use Town Portal while in a tar pit will no longer keep the tar pit debuff after being teleported
It is no longer possible for players in Hell difficulty to skip to Inferno difficulty by creating and leaving Public Games
It is no longer possible to prevent character death in a single-player game by pausing the game in one game client and then logging into the same account from a different game client
Fixed a bug where The Lyceum in the Southern Highlands was not appearing
Fixed a bug where players could switch their offerings in the Trade window right before clicking "Accept" and, due to high latency, the game would not always be able to verify that both players were accepting the same offerings
Fixed a bug that was allowing players to temporarily pick up items that belonged to another account
Fixed a bug that was causing players to become stuck when using a banner to port to another player that was in an "un-walkable" location (i.e. to a barbarian in the middle of performing Leap)
Fixed a position desync bug (aka "rubberbanding") that could happen when some movement skills (Strafe, Whirlwind, Tempest Rush) ended because the player ran out of the appropriate resource
Fixed several issues where a player's character would get stuck or "rubberband" while moving if their movement speed was slowed in any way
Several performance improvements have been made to both the PC and Mac client

Auction House

Item tooltips in the auction house will now correctly reflect stat bonuses provided by socketed gems
Items with class-specific affixes should now display the class restriction properly
It should no longer be possible for players to purchase a stack of items so large that it cannot be sent to their stash
The data displayed in each auction house tab should now properly reset when logging out


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i will post here if i get anything that is usable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your id?


don't recall seen knows it as well as some others I'll have to check when I get home later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366*
> 
> Act 4 in Normal?


act 4 inferno monk baby with no lv 63 gear lol


----------



## B-rock

Thanks Nvidiaftw12! I'm genuinely concerned about the repairs on my Barb







I just hope that I can actually go through all of act 2 by myself on my barb now (800 min resist buffed and 10k damage)


----------



## Fr0sty

reflect damage on siegebreaker is total bs


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I have a feeling they will revert the repair costs...
> It is a poor man tax. The ones who can afford 5mil+ pieces of gear will not even notice it; while the casual player who views 1 million gold as something almost un acheivable is going to get to a point where they CAN NOT PAY their repair bills.
> Sure many will say "learn to play"
> But most of the casual players will simply stop playing, and some will buy gold or re-roll.
> Blizzard needs to balance the repairs with gold received through drops (assuming all rares are salvaged, and you vendor the blues). The problem is they are taking away the gold drops from barrels (due to botters / extreme farming), so there really isn't much of an avenue for quick gold to pay 50k+ repair bills.
> TL; DR,
> Increased repair bills will mainly hurt the casual players, while those with millions of gold won't care.


they only increased it on items level 53 and up. my barb has most of his gear at that level, and a full repair (yellow broken, not red) cost a little bit over 11k. that is not too outrageous, and it does what it was intended to do.. make you think twice before you just keep throwing yourself at an elite pack / level without any thoughts of strategy. The casual gamer is either not going to be that far along or is going to be playing where it is more enjoyable, not playing for hours while dying every 2 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> reflect damage on siegebreaker is total bs


he's the easiest boss in the game, and reflect damage is most harmful to those high dps, low armor ranged characters who shouldn't be getting hit by him at all, melee is going to have enough armor/LoH to make reflect damage irrelevant. some of the other bosses added abilities are WAY more cause for concern.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> can someone post the patch notes with a spoiler tag please, can't go to bnet


Sure, here it is:

"The only good thing about this patch is that you dont have to waste money crafting garbage gems, but we made up for it by charging 20k for repairs if you die 3 times







"

THANK YOU BLIZZARD!

There goes my inferno farming... can we say counterproductive?

edit: I really dont want to read anyone replying to this. It was simply a little crybaby rant because I chose a monk to lvl to 60 first and he was hard enough to keep alive farming as it was... Now I have to spend 6 times the amount of gold to repair him...

The patch really does have some great things, just not the repair costs IMO. Specially because gear doesn't have great durability as it is... Even runnin through levels without dying still knocks down the durability rather quickly...


----------



## JorundJ

I still don't know how bad it's gonna be, will see tomorrow, but my DH is pretty much based on IAS, she had over 4.10 on dual wielding crosspistols...

Perhaps time to get my monk out of his box?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> imo, blizz wanted people to be careful, take time, plan their move or move in groups in inferno because...it is inferno. unfortunately a chunk of players would just rush in just like they did in hell, die and then QQ in the forum. another chunk are a bunch of players who have "perfected" their build and when something gets nerfed, they resist the change instead of working with the changes. again the run to the forums and QQ.
> there are a lot of legit things to QQ about but they really get overshadowed by mindless trolls.


You are partially correct factually speaking, and your opinion obviously reflects someone who has a lot of experience and tremendous amount of time to play the game...

However, I HIGHLY doubt 6 million people are anywhere near the level of player to be able to afford and/or learn to make it even through act1 inferno with some of the changes. For me as a monk who doesn't have a lot of time to farm and who didn't get to benefit from exploiting some glitches... The only thing that is really going to hurt me is the new repair costs, and it is going to hurt me BAD. I understand Blizzards logic to some extent, but when it comes to farming where people generally have lesser quality of gear to stack MF/GF... (and keeping in mind that any upgrades that are needed to make it thru acts 2-4 of inferno either need to be farmed in act 1 or bought via AH for a ridiculous amount of gold), this high cost of repair is going to royally screw players who are not already on top, and the ones that ARE on top... just prosper even more so than they already have been...

I doubt even a considerable portion of 6 million people are at that prospering level


----------



## rageofthepeon

I must say that it was EXTREMELY nice using IAS/VIT rings, amulet, bow (with cold damage) items on my scoundrel follower. All that combined with multishot and crippling shot meant every monster on the screen was slowed







. Hope nerf doesn't change that too much.

That combined with 'cull the weak' was sexy times.


----------



## calavera

Update list doesn't say if they fixed the roll back date to cancel auctions bug. I hope they did.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I bought D3 last week, I have 75 hours put into it as I abandoned my first character, a Wizard, at level 25 after beating Belial then rolled a Barb and never looked back.

I was incredibly excited for Inferno and I was prepared too, spoke with several people that knew what it takes to beat Inferno, Last night I beat Inferno Act 1 with 400 resist-all without a single death in the entire act.

Then the patch came.

I died 9 times trying to take out the first elite pack in Act II, it cost me 26k gold in repairs.

That's when I stopped playing Inferno, and most likely D3 in general.


----------



## godofdeath

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

12/2 = 5?
Or does blizzard not know how to do math


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 12/2 = 5?
> Or does blizzard not know how to do math


they don't know how to my andy's helmet had 13 ias on it, now it is 5


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 12/2 = 5?
> Or does blizzard not know how to do math


if your talking about armor vs weapon speed nurf gear was hit by .5 and weapons by more I believe so that is why 12/2=5 .maybe just trying to help


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I bought D3 last week, I have 75 hours put into it as I abandoned my first character, a Wizard, at level 25 after beating Belial then rolled a Barb and never looked back.
> I was incredibly excited for Inferno and I was prepared too, spoke with several people that knew what it takes to beat Inferno, Last night I beat Inferno Act 1 with 400 resist all without a single death in the entire act.
> Then the patch came.
> I died 9 times trying to take out the first elite pack in Act II, it cost me 26k gold in repairs.
> That's when I stopped playing Inferno, and most likely D3 in general.


I'm sure it'll be halved or something in a later patch. Repair costs are way too high right now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> he's the easiest boss in the game, and reflect damage is most harmful to those high dps, low armor ranged characters who shouldn't be getting hit by him at all, melee is going to have enough armor/LoH to make reflect damage irrelevant. some of the other bosses added abilities are WAY more cause for concern.


the point of a glass cannon build is to have high dps to beat things as fast as possible without being hit... reflect damage is total bs in that sense.. but i guess that blizzard didnt want anyone to play inferno without shields or be tanky... so their multitudes of different possible builds are totally false marketing


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I bought D3 last week, I have 75 hours put into it as I abandoned my first character, a Wizard, at level 25 after beating Belial then rolled a Barb and never looked back.
> I was incredibly excited for Inferno and I was prepared too, spoke with several people that knew what it takes to beat Inferno, Last night I beat Inferno Act 1 with 400 resist-all without a single death in the entire act.
> Then the patch came.
> I died 9 times trying to take out the first elite pack in Act II, it cost me 26k gold in repairs.
> That's when I stopped playing Inferno, and most likely D3 in general.


I still got spanked in Act II pre-nerf with 800 resist all, I think you wanna be at about 70% damage reduction with armor and resists. Just a goal to aim for


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> if your talking about armor vs weapon speed nurf gear was hit by .5 and weapons by more I believe so that is why 12/2=5 .maybe just trying to help


What are you talking about it clearly states by half
12/2 = 5
13/2 = 5


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> What are you talking about it clearly states by half
> 12/2 = 5
> 13/2 = 5


Glad to see the trolls and jerkos are out. Way to be helpful with your response.

Quoted from patch notes, I was wrong because all the rumormills said there would be slightly diff values on gear vs weapons. Show your true colors!

"+ Attack Speed bonus values on weapons and armor have been reduced by 50%

This change does not apply to quivers
"


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I still got spanked in Act II pre-nerf with 800 resist all, I think you wanna be at about 70% damage reduction with armor and resists. Just a goal to aim for


Yes I know, you actually want 950 - 1.2k for Act 2/3/4,

What ruined the game for me was the ridiculous repair cost at 60 introduced the day after I unlocked Inferno.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I still got spanked in Act II pre-nerf with 800 resist all, I think you wanna be at about 70% damage reduction with armor and resists. Just a goal to aim for


True, but Act 2 monsters were nerfed as well.

I redid all of my armor/weapons to try and get around the IAS nerf. Still dying like crazy. The repair costs were so high that I didn't even make any money. Plus, the few rares that I was getting were all garbage (lvl 55).


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> True, but Act 2 monsters were nerfed as well.
> I redid all of my armor/weapons to try and get around the IAS nerf. Still dying like crazy. The repair costs were so high that I didn't even make any money. Plus, the few rares that I was getting were all garbage (lvl 55).


This, exactly this.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> This, exactly this.


My personal opinion is that if they are going to increase the repair costs of armor (and make it degrade so quickly) then they need to boost the quality of drops. They did this in the patch, but only a little (and it didn't affect Act 1 Inferno). I honestly don't see how people are making 500k-1m/hour.

I like the game (90 hours in), but they are killing it with these ridiculous patches. Now I have to worry whether or not I have the amount of coin necessary to repair my items.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the point of a glass cannon build is to have high dps to beat things as fast as possible without being hit... reflect damage is total bs in that sense.. but i guess that blizzard didnt want anyone to play inferno without shields or be tanky... so their multitudes of different possible builds are totally false marketing


i understand the point in a glass cannon build, I have one myself (I can take about 4-5 hits from reflect damage before I die) all I am saying is that it is easily possible for a ranged class to fight him without being hit once using no skills or strategy, just step away and fire, repeat. This adds a bit of difficulty to an act 4 boss that is easier than an act 1 boss. The difference to a melee character will be negligible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> True, but Act 2 monsters were nerfed as well.
> I redid all of my armor/weapons to try and get around the IAS nerf. Still dying like crazy. The repair costs were so high that I didn't even make any money. Plus, the few rares that I was getting were all garbage (lvl 55).


They made it easier. They now charge you more for dying with less difficulty.. seems reasonable to me. Also, if ilvl63 rares were too easy to obtain, they would be cheap on the AH, everyone would have them, and inferno would be a cakewalk for the least skilled of player. They are now able to drop in a lower level, which should be even easier to obtain for newcomers to Inferno or people who die too much in act2+ and do not want to spend alot of gold on repairs, I really don't understand what the fuss is about.


----------



## ntherblast

And Blizzard proves yet again they don't bother testing their patches


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> My personal opinion is that if they are going to increase the repair costs of armor (and make it degrade so quickly) then they need to boost the quality of drops. They did this in the patch, but only a little (and it didn't affect Act 1 Inferno). I honestly don't see how people are making 500k-1m/hour.
> I like the game (90 hours in), but they are killing it with these ridiculous patches. Now I have to worry whether or not I have the amount of coin necessary to repair my items.


Blizzard has a solution for that,

Whip out your debit/credit card.

What's sad is I bet people are resorting to that.

Also, if people are supposedly making that much an hour they must be getting amazing gear, because I've gotten 200 rares and I'd sold 10 of them, and I sell them for 20k each unless it's an amazing one.

The whole 10 auctions at a time thing is limiting ,but considering how much loot you can get in a days work it does make sense, so you have to be picky about which rares you save.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Blizzard has a solution for that,
> Whip out your debit/credit card.
> What's sad is I bet people are resorting to that.


Did they "fix" the gold auction house with this patch? Now that would fall under some deep suspicion from me.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Did they "fix" the gold auction house with this patch? Now that would fall under some deep suspicion from me.


IDK, I was also editing my post as you quoted it.

All I know is I'm taking a break for a while, I need to encode and upload the 29 videos I have of my nightmare/hell/partial inferno playthrough, I've uploaded normal ones as well as 1/3rd of the nightmare ones.

I thought it would be interesting to Fraps every first time kill to see how my skill/experience improved.

MrPaladinGuy


----------



## Fr0sty

sacrifice + summon zombie dogs + big bad voodoo = instant death even if i had massive ammount of armor








seriously reflect damage is just wrong

especially extra health reflect damage

that's a 1000% weapon damage in just one blow and i can do about 2 blow 1/2 over 1.5 second with the proper ressumoning runes and abbilities

i dont even need 25kdps to one shot myself..

my longest sustained sacrifice was 17 dogs in a row with the runes and passives effect... that's a bit over 4400% weapon damage

17dogs in just 2seconds .. think about that

and btw repair cost arent just for dying.. your gears lose durability after you fight some demons.. meaning you suffers blizzards stupid reasoning just because some glitchers didnt play through the game the way they intended to


----------



## pjBSOD

My damage on my Wizzy went from 37k to 21k. Ouch.. that IAS nerf hit hard. Poor DH's have it the worst I think, IAS nerf + nether tendril nerf...

I had to go blizzard / kite spec to even be able to do Warden/Butcher runs now which I was doing before within ~15 minutes. Now it takes upwards of 30 to 40.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Wow. Just hopped on my barb into act 2 and it was faceroll easy. I stood in belial's pools and took it.

I sure hope act 3/4 is a bit harder.


----------



## Heat Miser

this game sucks so bad now. my main is a 60 monk in act 4 inferno. I decided to lvl a demon hunter, now this big dh nerf. lol blizz.


----------



## nycste

Sirste#1548 is my info, Lv 60 Inferno Monk, struggling vs elites







act 3/4


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> this game sucks so bad now. my main is a 60 monk in act 4 inferno. I decided to lvl a demon hunter, now this big dh nerf. lol blizz.


Yeah.. I leveled a DH from 0 to 42 yesterday and the nerf came right after ._.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Wow. Just hopped on my barb into act 2 and it was faceroll easy. I stood in belial's pools and took it.
> I sure hope act 3/4 is a bit harder.


What are some of the stats on your barb?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat Miser*
> 
> this game sucks so bad now. my main is a 60 monk in act 4 inferno. I decided to lvl a demon hunter, now this big dh nerf. lol blizz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah.. I leveled a DH from 0 to 42 yesterday and the nerf came right after ._.


Lol gimme a break guys.. It's not like they're useless. Still an amazing class.
Quote:


> What are some of the stats on your barb?


I'm just heading out the door, I'll post them later.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Lol gimme a break guys.. It's not like they're useless. Still an amazing class.
> 
> Have you taken a look at the forums lately? OR played a DH post nerf? You wouldn't be saying that


----------



## godofdeath

zzz hell is so hard when i hit so slow on a monk

anyone rush me hell a2 so i can do some runs or something afterwards


----------



## Demented

Just subbed to this thread. Finally got around to messing with the Starter Edition. I'm liking this game. I believe I'll be upgrading soon. Should I just upgrade now, and then start fresh with a new character?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Just subbed to this thread. Finally got around to messing with the Starter Edition. I'm liking this game. I believe I'll be upgrading soon. Should I just upgrade now, and then start fresh with a new character?


No need to restart, really. The full game should be the exact same (up to the SK)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> No need to restart, really. The full game should be the exact same (up to the SK)


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> What are some of the stats on your barb?


Here is a screenshot of my details tab:



This is with War Cry - Impunity on, of course.
Also forgot to have Enchantress out for the 15% armor buff, that is a must as well.

Edit: ohh yeah, Act 3 is still hard


----------



## AllGamer

Yes! i was right









it had minimal impact on my DH build

it only went from 21k DPS without SS to 20k DPS without SS after 1.03

the numbers are kinda skewed with SS, before 1.03 i was getting 45k DPS with SS now is 42k with SS

my 14% IAS ring dropped to 6% IAS

but something else happened, before the 1.03 patch, my Critical Damage was only 140% now jumped to 210%









with our without SS is not making any difference, and i've not changed gems or gear









--- EDIT ---

also my total APS (attack per second) before 1.03 was 2.06, after 1.03 it became 1.94


----------



## Sainesk

does anyone know how to tell if you've reached max in a stat? Like I heard movement speed is capped at +25% max even if you have say 30%+ on your gear. Do the numbers in the details tab stop going up? and what other stats have a limit to the max you can have? (I think I heard crit damage is another - can the DH go over the cap with a Crossbow and Archery passive?)


----------



## B-rock

Check out this awesome weapon I got while farming today XD (Note the required level)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Check out this awesome weapon I got while farming today XD (Note the required level)


Oh my gawd. Do want.


----------



## B-rock

I almost dropped bricks when I got it. It's perfect because my DH is level 41 right now. If only they had twinking that would be one of the top


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Check out this awesome weapon I got while farming today XD (Note the required level)


it's barely decent

won't get you much gold or $ depending which AH you sell it at


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's barely decent
> won't get you much gold or $ depending which AH you sell it at


I'll buy it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's barely decent
> won't get you much gold or $ depending which AH you sell it at


A lot of people will want that. It pretty much guarantees you won't need a new weapon from 45-59 as well as face rolling Nightmare-Hell as most weapons up to level 60 are around the 300-400 range.


----------



## AllGamer

Daammn it sucks

there is an undocumented nerf

Gold drops

it has been reduced all over the place and i've 86+% GF

before i was getting big piles of 1000+ gold drops, now they are like at best 600ish, average is 100ish

geez, that plus the higher repair cost, it makes the whole game a lot less enjoyable

although the only reason behind this is to curve those insane prices in the Gold AH, but still...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Anyone have any theories about how the prices of thing on RMAH, gold AH, and Black Market are gonna change? And how the playerbase is shrinking and dying severly? I think the value of gold is going to increase since bots arent able to farm as well along with severe nerfs to actually being able to find gold and the increase in repair costs. Atm people are running out of gold because of repair since they have no idea how to manage their money. I died 3x today on my DH and it cost me 15k to repair, and even without dying and not really being hit it was 800g. I think this is a really really stupid change. Durability loss on death should be great but there shouldnt be much from general use.

I already made enough to pay for my sc2 expansions easily but I also wonder if it works it to play anymore. With most of my deaths being lag and nerfs to DH along with nerfs to act 3+ loot I dont really see a reason to continue to play. I mean I only went from 65k to 61k dps because I only had 1 item with IAS on it anyway. Lag spikes costing me 5k gold is probably gonna make me rage quit soon anyway.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A lot of people will want that. It pretty much guarantees you won't need a new weapon from 45-59 as well as face rolling Nightmare-Hell as most weapons up to level 60 are around the 300-400 range.


I bought my friend a 1h spear with a socket 150 dex and 100 vitality for 250k. Also it had 500+dps and -10level requirement.

Search 60-60 and 10 level requirement. GG.

Also you should upgrade at each difficulty increase rather than a certain level. And from 50-60 a weapon every 3 levels is prob best. Before that you can faceroll for the most part but my friend and I did the act 3 farm method, so you really need a new set of gear and weapons for the jump. You can just faceroll til inferno anyway but its much faster to farm act 3 and have a friend give diablo/SB for you.


----------



## Bodom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Anyone have any theories about how the prices of thing on RMAH, gold AH, and Black Market are gonna change? And how the playerbase is shrinking and dying severly? I think the value of gold is going to increase since bots arent able to farm as well along with severe nerfs to actually being able to find gold and the increase in repair costs. Atm people are running out of gold because of repair since they have no idea how to manage their money. I died 3x today on my DH and it cost me 15k to repair, and even without dying and not really being hit it was 800g. I think this is a really really stupid change. Durability loss on death should be great but there shouldnt be much from general use.
> I already made enough to pay for my sc2 expansions easily but I also wonder if it works it to play anymore. With most of my deaths being lag and nerfs to DH along with nerfs to act 3+ loot I dont really see a reason to continue to play. I mean I only went from 65k to 61k dps because I only had 1 item with IAS on it anyway. Lag spikes costing me 5k gold is probably gonna make me rage quit soon anyway.


RMAH / Gold AH prices will generally tank. There is no item dump in this game. Every item brought into the game and sold can be resold. Prices will only drop, especially with gold being nerfed across the board from chests / clouds / pots etc. Saturation will occur in the RMAH and nothing will go for $250 let alone $150 in the distant future (maybe uber rolled items, but unlikely, although RMAH is mainly based on the person's wallet anyway with no other limiting factors so it could be a toss up).

I think a reason the game is dying is due to due to unsatisfactory expectation outcome. I don't see this game lasting longer than 6-8 more months. Already today, I saw "2100" players in public games. I remember at launch week during off-peak hours being anywhere from 25-30K +. There is an obvious expected decrease, but it has continued, week to week it has significantly tanked. I think a lot of players in the first place were the Annual pass players. They tried it out and were easily discouraged from the game with no real loss to them since they play WoW anyway. Next are the D1/D2 players who expected a true D2 sequel and were obviously unhappy with the outcome. Yeah, there is definitely D2 fans who like/love this game, but it seems the general consensus is that it is less than captivating. I also see a lot of people are just becoming generally bored at 100+ 150+ 200+ hours etc.

As for me, I'm playing significantly less than I was. The patch today was a toss up, I had no IAS gear so that didn't affect me. I feel like the MF/GF being taken away from chest and breakables was a completely unforseen nerf that wasn't needed. Generally, I feel like this will be my last week playing, I keep logging on and killing a few things and then end up logging out.

My two cents.


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, this patch turned me off the game almost entirely. I was having a blast up until today. Call me a crybaby or what you will, but that was the final nail in the coffin. I was so excited to wake up and see the changes that were coming (aside from the IAS nerf, of course)... but the cons _heavily_ outweighed the pros.

It's a real shame because the game is.. well, WAS fun, but I just simply cannot bring myself to playing it at this point. After having some trouble, I went to go check out some streamers I usually watch during the mid day, and all of the DHs and Wizards were theorycrafting (especially Wizards) and were trying to come up with builds that worked well. One of them said screw it after putting hundreds and hundreds of hours into his Wizard and rerolled Monk. I just don't see how Blizzard is content with people only using the RMAH to get what they paid for the game, and then quitting.

Also, I'm not the only person that feels this way. Just go take a look at any D3 community, specifically the official forums.


----------



## Sybr

Just spent 22k gold and a lot of pages/tombs of jewelcrafting on crafting about *200* gems. I had a huge amount of low level gems saved up from all my different characters. This is a very good patch fix imo.
Too bad one perfect square (gem lvl 9) still costs *30k*, I want them so badly now


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> My damage on my Wizzy went from 37k to 21k. Ouch.. that IAS nerf hit hard. Poor DH's have it the worst I think, IAS nerf + nether tendril nerf...
> I had to go blizzard / kite spec to even be able to do Warden/Butcher runs now which I was doing before within ~15 minutes. Now it takes upwards of 30 to 40.


my brother is at 25k with blizz / hydra / piercing orb. seems to do just fine in act 1

he also hasn't spent a dime on the ah at 60


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Anyone have any theories about how the prices of thing on RMAH, gold AH, and Black Market are gonna change? And how the playerbase is shrinking and dying severly? I think the value of gold is going to increase since bots arent able to farm as well along with severe nerfs to actually being able to find gold and the increase in repair costs. Atm people are running out of gold because of repair since they have no idea how to manage their money. I died 3x today on my DH and it cost me 15k to repair, and even without dying and not really being hit it was 800g. I think this is a really really stupid change. Durability loss on death should be great but there shouldnt be much from general use.
> I already made enough to pay for my sc2 expansions easily but I also wonder if it works it to play anymore. With most of my deaths being lag and nerfs to DH along with nerfs to act 3+ loot I dont really see a reason to continue to play. I mean I only went from 65k to 61k dps because I only had 1 item with IAS on it anyway. Lag spikes costing me 5k gold is probably gonna make me rage quit soon anyway.


I was actually asked to tweak a few values last night on the back-end and give my over-all assessment of some numbers...

The playerbase is not dying or shrinking severely ~ Let's get that myth resolved, right now, with some general numbers.

Over 7m people have purchased D3 through one venue or another...As of about a month ago, Blizzard confirmed 6.5...It's a little higher than 7 but, for the sake of this argument that stays.

They lost 10% of that total to refunds...Which, quite frankly, considering they're still over 7m current users, is a bit of a joke...A massive joke...The game is growing tremendously but, whatever...

Diablo 2 lasted for a decade and in it's last weeks, I think I saw about 5k people on USWest...So, this is a game that's casual.

Casual means that, you play when you can, you make multiple characters...There is no play requirement...Casual.

We're not talking MMO numbers here, they've already, almost beaten WoW and through special sales/discounts...I bet, they'll actually beat WoW...In fact, there are even a few office pools about that...But, we won't get into that.

~~~

Now, to address the RMAH/AH/BM ~ The RMAH and the AH are going to tank...With the amount of 61+ilvl items I got last night, some are actually insanely awesome...There's no question it will tank.

The BM is going to split into 2 categories...Risky and "Legit"...Risky sales will drop a lot...Maybe 2$/m within the next 6 months and the "Legit" side will stay the same, in fact, they'll push volume and offer discounts so, maybe 5$/m...

The ultimate "issue" is that, the BM is going to try to inflate the RMAH/AH just through greed, which, will cause a bubble for a certain time-frame...

It's happened in practically every MMO to date so, I foresee the same happening here.

~~~

In playing last night on a business line...I actually found a buffer issue...So, those with high end connections, I now understand what you're talking about and it's an issue with the buffer cap...It's values aren't properly set so, you actually get feedback going both ways.

For that, I apologize, if that's what some of you were referring to, that does exist and I let their SSA know, last night so, it should be resolved on Tuesday.

~~~

I'm also not happy as an end user...Because of the reflect nerf.

Yesterday during my test, I didn't run into any reflective "monsters"...Now that I have, I don't understand why they did this as quietly as they did, at all.

With 100k damage, 200+/- resist all and 27500 HP...I drop in 3 shots...Especially if I use devouring arrow...

This isn't actually mentioned //ANYWHERE// in the patch notes and considering I dropped a 1200dps weapon for a 1038dps weapon with IAS/CD+50% and loh...I'm a bit peeved when I die practically instantly...The 5k repair bill makes my life much better, as well because, last night in the public game, my repair bill summed up my total earnings.

So, I'm with you guys on that one...That's a bit unfair.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Check out this awesome weapon I got while farming today XD (Note the required level)


are you kidding!!! where where you farming!!


----------



## AllGamer

at 4 am in the morning language correction ain't not running, only hack and slash + kiting (i become a bot until i pass out and go to bed, or daylight breaks in and i need to hide from the sun)


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm really really having a hard time defeating Iskatu in Nightmare difficulty with a Monk level 48. What build should I be using? I don't understand why my life (6500+) gets drained very fast by Iskatu. Can't even last 10 seconds when he enters the fight scene


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> are you kidding!!! where where you farming!!


Well I was doing Act II Inferno. I promised my friend I wouldn't say where since it would be nerfed pretty fast, wish I could say


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm really really having a hard time defeating Iskatu in Nightmare difficulty with a Monk level 48. What build should I be using? I don't understand why my life (6500+) gets drained very fast by Iskatu. Can't even last 10 seconds when he enters the fight scene


you need waaaaaaaay more HP

by Nightmare I already had a minimum of 15k+ HP

specially now with the nerfing and the more expensive repair bills

get a good set of gear with + VIT and/ or + % to Life

those gears will soar in prices in the next few days, as well as Indestructible items


----------



## Csokis

How much is it worth?


----------



## LexDiamonds

I have a silly question-- How does LoH work for Wizzys? Am I right to assume this is more of a melee benefit? If I have a 1 hander that has +100LoH, I am not getting that health when I cook things with electrocute or disentigrate correct?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you need waaaaaaaay more HP
> by Nightmare I already had a minimum of 15k+ HP
> specially now with the nerfing and the more expensive repair bills
> get a good set of gear with + VIT and/ or + % to Life
> those gears will soar in prices in the next few days, as well as Indestructible items


But it's just that I don't want to buy anything of the Auction House. I want to buy anything from the game, is it recommended to buy from merchants or so?

I also noticed that some of the gears that I'm using are way below my level. I'm at level 49 but my weapons have required levels of 40 and 41. Is that something to consider?


----------



## EVILNOK

I know it always sucks to lose DPS but am I the only 1 that thinks IAS _NEEDED_ a nerf? I went from 36.5k to 27.3k DPS but I think (repair costs aside) its a lot better playability wise. IAS was way to powerful. When you can OP any class based on 1 stat alone something isnt right. I'm personally glad it was nerfed a little. As far as gold and good items, I made a little over 200k after repair costs in about 2 hours and got some of the best loot I've seen. All farming A1 inferno Fields of Misery and Halls of Agony.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I know it always sucks to lose DPS but am I the only 1 that thinks IAS _NEEDED_ a nerf? I went from 36.5k to 27.3k DPS but I think (repair costs aside) its a lot better playability wise. IAS was way to powerful. When you can OP any class based on 1 stat alone something isnt right. I'm personally glad it was nerfed a little. As far as gold and good items, I made a little over 200k after repair costs in about 2 hours and got some of the best loot I've seen. All farming A1 inferno Fields of Misery and Halls of Agony.


I agree. IAS was OP, and I'll take the new item drops at the cost of new repairs. You just can't die like before... if you're going to die 10 times to beat a mob, you need to skip it now.

I think the main complaint is that IAS was nerfed so late, after people had spent so much gathering IAS items.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I also noticed that some of the gears that I'm using are way below my level. I'm at level 49 but my weapons have required levels of 40 and 41. Is that something to consider?


I'm lvl 52 in Act1 Hell and most of my gear is 5-10 levels behind my actual character level. I have only bought 2 or 3 things off the auction house.. mostly just keep an eye out for upgrades and swap stuff out when I can. Its usually a marginal upgrade, not a reinvention of the piece. If I hear the Inferno guys correctly, this strategy eventually becomes nonviable due to the difficulity of Inferno.


----------



## Cryosis00

So much QQ here... thought it was only on the official forums.

Adapt is all I can say to everyone frustrated with what they feel are nerfs.

I have a 60 DH and the attack speed nerf feels more painful than it really is only because I am used to a particular visual speed on my abilities. Damage weather you stacked attack speed or not did not really go down to much. Just your superficial damage because you are shooting slower.. you are still hitting/critting just as hard. Learn to stutter step.

Not really understanding the QQ about reflect damage. All you have to do is spam smoke screen while on Siegebreaker. You don't take reflected damage while smoke screen is up. This goes for any rare pack you come across too. The trick is to time smoke screen. You don't cast the ability until your first arrow hits the target. If you are having issues with Discipline then put preparation up on your bar too.

If you still don't have the mobs dead then you have a damage issue and maybe you need to look at your gear.

There is cheap gear out there (relative I know). I picked up gloves that were a 5k dps upgrade over my now nerfed attack speed gloves for 75k on the AH last night. Its true damage so it was a great boost in dps. Once you understand the math behind your stats it is pretty easy to find upgrades on the cheap.

I also have a 60 barb. Was my first character. I shelved him because of Act2 issues and the DH was just a blast to play pre-nerf. Those having issues in Act2, again, need to look at their gear. 400 resist to all doesn't cut it. Not for the everyday player. The biggest thing that helped me clear Act2 last night with little trouble was making sure you have a high block chance 25% or more and high DR.

High LOH is a waste IMO on a barb. You have abilities like revenge and ignore pain for that. You should be looking at crit dmg since we naturally have low dmg with 1h+ shield.

Farming act1 was a blast. The amount of yellows that drop is sickening. It is actually more depressing getting more yellows because I get to ID more loot with crap rolls. I killed a goblin last night with 239% MF and he dropped 5 yellows. Never seen that before. At my current MF rare packs were dropping up to 3 and occasionally 4 yellows.

There is going to be a mechanics shift for all classes with the latest patch. If you aren't into theorycrafting then put the game down for a week until people get new builds up for you to play with.

Lastly the repair cost isn't that bad. If you dying over and over on content maybe you should not be in that act? Yeah the costs are high but I was making 70+k per old warden/butcher run last night after repairs. Do I make as much money per run now? No.... but I still come out ahead.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> *snip*


The issue that MOST people have is that the reflect damage nerf wasn't actually documented, anywhere, by any blizzard employee, at any point in time...

The next day, it still hasn't been addressed.

I do feel it's too much, even still, there's a trust issue here, one that Blizzard claims they care about to the end user base and one they seem to forsake at every single turn.

This is a straightforward example of that failure.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I'm lvl 52 in Act1 Hell and most of my gear is 5-10 levels behind my actual character level. I have only bought 2 or 3 things off the auction house.. mostly just keep an eye out for upgrades and swap stuff out when I can. Its usually a marginal upgrade, not a reinvention of the piece. If I hear the Inferno guys correctly, this strategy eventually becomes nonviable due to the difficulity of Inferno.


I understand. I really want to keep off from buying from the Auction House. So you're saying that you just use item drops from monsters and you never bought from Merchants?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I understand. I really want to keep off from buying from the Auction House. So you're saying that you just use item drops from monsters and you never bought from Merchants?


Merchants tend to not really have anything worth buying, unless you've been super unlucky in drops for a slot.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I understand. I really want to keep off from buying from the Auction House. So you're saying that you just use item drops from monsters and you never bought from Merchants?


No... I have bought several things off merchants and crafted a lot as well. With the reduction in crafting prices, its now viable to craft the same piece 5-6 times to get one with good numbers for your class.

Can anyone answer my question about LoH in regards to wizards?


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Merchants tend to not really have anything worth buying, unless you've been super unlucky in drops for a slot.


Its relative. If you start doing the auction house thing, your perspective changes. A lot.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> How much is it worth?


OMG!, why?! why?! why?! do they have to screw up the stats with the +INT ?









see this is a perfect example of class specific items, that should have only class related stats

i know it's just a shield that works for all

but still, this is one of those scenarios where it could have been a class specific weapon


----------



## Rickles

Well, when I logged last night with less than 50k I thought I had a pretty poor night. But looking back i spent over 700k in the AH and only started with 100k. I put up over 1m in auctions (that are priced a little high), but didn't feel like the patch was too game breaking unless I was trying a gimmick build.

I tried 3 new builds for my barb, a throw build, a whirlwind build, and a 2h cleave build. Most of these were used in a group of 4 in act2 I also used my generic/boring tanky build (still works best).
The throw build is essentially get + crit and crit to gain rage to throw some more, it works ok but you actually have to manage cooldowns/rage more than any other build. My gear was also not optimal for this as I only had 47.5% crit chance.

Whirlwind build was essentially the same however here I was critting to get 1% life so I wouldn't die as fast. I copied the build from a few pages back and didn't particularly love it. I think with a few minor tweaks and like the throw build, a little bit better gear that this could be pretty fun, wish this would work with a shield, but it seems that you need the IAS from dual wielding in order to try and outheal incoming damage.

The cleave build I used was centered around aoe stuns and cleave/revenge spam + insanity. I felt that this was the squishiest build I had tried but it was also the one I used the most. Clearing a pack of mobs in a charge and 1 cleave was pretty cool.

While it was nice to finally out dps the WD that I play with the high repair cost put me right back into my tank set up. His zombie bears are now pretty much broken (have to use them on a flat surface) so he was a lot more dissapointed with the patch than me. The bug that breaks his zombie bears also got me killed by an arcane spinning laser that must have been hidden under the map, nothing like paying 5k to an arcane that you can't even see.

I tried my DH out for about 20 minutes, but having to go backwards 2 acts due to repair cost has really turned me away from playing him.

EDIT: also I dont shy away from +int, just look at it as another way to increase resist.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> High LOH is a waste IMO on a barb. You have abilities like revenge and ignore pain for that. You should be looking at crit dmg since we naturally have low dmg with 1h+ shield.
> Farming act1 was a blast. The amount of yellows that drop is sickening. It is actually more depressing getting more yellows because I get to ID more loot with crap rolls. .


yup, in 30 min of game play just before heading to work, this morning i easily got 2 full row of yellow farming Act 1 inferno, and it's sickening sad that all the rolls are crap stuff

with 5 stack of NV you are guaranteed 2 yellow on each elite pack


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> OMG!, why?! why?! why?! do they have to screw up the stats with the +INT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see this is a perfect example of class specific items, that should have only class related stats
> i know it's just a shield that works for all
> but still, this is one of those scenarios where it could have been a class specific weapon


You see a screwed up shield with +int. I see a weapon with additional +resist all and a cheaper price tag on it







.


----------



## Modz

Ended up selling all my wizards gear on the RMAH when they announced the IAS nerf last week. So now I am rolling with a barb full tank spec and it is stupid, I tank 3 elite packs in ACT3 without dying or dropping past half HP before revenge tops me off,I also have 2k passive, LoH my weapon Giving 1595 LoH







. I wish they didn't dumb down damage that much. I could easily solo everything before on my barb but now I am having conversations via real id while killing elites/boss Just now I tanked 2 elite packs while standing in 3 stacks of des., they call me heyzeus. /Endrant I guess that is what over 150m worth of gear does to you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You see a screwed up shield with +int. I see a weapon with additional +resist all and a cheaper price tag on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If only that 6.6 resist all converted from int was any good.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I have a silly question-- How does LoH work for Wizzys? Am I right to assume this is more of a melee benefit? If I have a 1 hander that has +100LoH, I am not getting that health when I cook things with electrocute or disentigrate correct?


I know it works on DH

and that is a ranger type just like WD and wiz

at first i though it wouldn't work for me either, until i tried it

i have 1500+ LOH, and i can tank most mobs pretty well in Act1 and Act2 Inferno unless they hit me for more than what i got on HP which right now sits at 32k HP

the only draw back with LOH is if you are FROZEN, you are dead meat









i always heal immediately as soon as i unfreeze, or if you get hit first, which ever first

then i can continue tanking

the nerfing of Inferno + the nerfing of the Freeze Bombs that some Elite/Champions drop, has now made Inferno *a lot more playable*

Before 1.03 patch the freeze was extra long and i barely can recover in time before they finish me off with a 2nd blow

now after 1.03 at least you can move again after the first hit, so you get to heal right away, and kite ASAP and do some more tanking until you are frozen again









is actually Fun challenging now

not simple slaughter as it was back pre-1.03


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You see a screwed up shield with +int. I see a weapon with additional +resist all and a cheaper price tag on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If only that 6.6 resist all converted from int was any good.


great minds thinks alike


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. i seriously cant live long on hell now.

Im guessing i need MUCH higher armour.... but 1 out of every 1000 drops is even fair for me. sucks!!










with SS on my damage is 9651. Act III Hell.....

Help! (If i need to go "shopping then let me know and I'll start farming again)


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... interesting build

1hcb + shield

but i'm not quite willing to sacrifice that much DPS for more Armor and other random stats

i have a huge collection of yellow shields with decent stats and sockets, but.... it's a big dive on the DPS side when i lose the 2nd 1hcb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. i seriously cant live long on hell now.
> Im guessing i need MUCH higher armour.... but 1 out of every 1000 drops is even fair for me. sucks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with SS on my damage is 9651. Act III Hell.....
> Help! (If i need to go "shopping then let me know and I'll start farming again)


i can easily help you get to ACT4 or even Inferno, but.... i can't do much about your gear


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. i seriously cant live long on hell now.
> Im guessing i need MUCH higher armour.... but 1 out of every 1000 drops is even fair for me. sucks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with SS on my damage is 9651. Act III Hell.....
> Help! (If i need to go "shopping then let me know and I'll start farming again)


If you insist on going IAS, then you will probably need a much better weapon. How much DPS is that 1H, 300-400? I would probably go crit chance and crit damage. movement speed is also very important. I don't consider any boots that don't have 12% movement speed.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. i seriously cant live long on hell now.
> Im guessing i need MUCH higher armour.... but 1 out of every 1000 drops is even fair for me. sucks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with SS on my damage is 9651. Act III Hell.....
> Help! (If i need to go "shopping then let me know and I'll start farming again)


your damage is on the low side. try to get a good weapon.

rubies are bad at those levels. put an emerald on your weapon slot from now on.


----------



## kevindd992002

I concentrated on increasing Vitality which made my life 13K+ from 5.5K+. Ikatus was a no-brainer after that, lol.


----------



## LexDiamonds

For the DH above, you need to get something going to help you regenerate life. Even something that give you 50ish per second would be a start.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I concentrated on increasing Vitality which made my life 13K+ from 5.5K+. Ikatus was a no-brainer after that, lol.


i'm pretty much doing the "safe" / Tank build with all my chars, i concentrate more on VIT and All Elements than damage

as bonus i also keep an eye on high Regen gears and high LOH gears

i have close to 900+ regen per sec, it used to be over a 1200+ but i swapped some gear and lost 300+ regen per sec

but i gained that back on the LOH which went from 900+ (which used to be 1100+), but now the latest build has over 1500+ LOH









so elites / champions on Inferno are not as scary anymore LOL









the only downside is now i'm so poor, and the repair bills are soooooooo expensive
and the worse is the Nerfed gold drops is making all these a lot more difficult and takes more hours to farm enough gold for a few repair bill before you go Boss hunting, which has upped in difficulty vs pre-1.03


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodom*
> 
> RMAH / Gold AH prices will generally tank. There is no item dump in this game. Every item brought into the game and sold can be resold. Prices will only drop, especially with gold being nerfed across the board from chests / clouds / pots etc. Saturation will occur in the RMAH and nothing will go for $250 let alone $150 in the distant future (maybe uber rolled items, but unlikely, although RMAH is mainly based on the person's wallet anyway with no other limiting factors so it could be a toss up).
> I think a reason the game is dying is due to due to unsatisfactory expectation outcome. I don't see this game lasting longer than 6-8 more months. Already today, I saw "2100" players in public games. I remember at launch week during off-peak hours being anywhere from 25-30K +. There is an obvious expected decrease, but it has continued, week to week it has significantly tanked. I think a lot of players in the first place were the Annual pass players. They tried it out and were easily discouraged from the game with no real loss to them since they play WoW anyway. Next are the D1/D2 players who expected a true D2 sequel and were obviously unhappy with the outcome. Yeah, there is definitely D2 fans who like/love this game, but it seems the general consensus is that it is less than captivating. I also see a lot of people are just becoming generally bored at 100+ 150+ 200+ hours etc.
> As for me, I'm playing significantly less than I was. The patch today was a toss up, I had no IAS gear so that didn't affect me. I feel like the MF/GF being taken away from chest and breakables was a completely unforseen nerf that wasn't needed. Generally, I feel like this will be my last week playing, I keep logging on and killing a few things and then end up logging out.
> My two cents.


I just wonder if the game will last til the PvP patch, and if people will actually by any expansion on this horrible game. I have a 61k dps DH with 270% MF and 300% GF set and a lot of other goodies worth around 10m gold, but I dont know how to get rid of it lol. AH seems to slow...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, this patch turned me off the game almost entirely. I was having a blast up until today. Call me a crybaby or what you will, but that was the final nail in the coffin. I was so excited to wake up and see the changes that were coming (aside from the IAS nerf, of course)... but the cons _heavily_ outweighed the pros.
> It's a real shame because the game is.. well, WAS fun, but I just simply cannot bring myself to playing it at this point. After having some trouble, I went to go check out some streamers I usually watch during the mid day, and all of the DHs and Wizards were theorycrafting (especially Wizards) and were trying to come up with builds that worked well. One of them said screw it after putting hundreds and hundreds of hours into his Wizard and rerolled Monk. I just don't see how Blizzard is content with people only using the RMAH to get what they paid for the game, and then quitting.
> Also, I'm not the only person that feels this way. Just go take a look at any D3 community, specifically the official forums.


I dont get why IAS was nerfed since it hurt melee characters so much and hurt DH a little. Melee is super faceroll when your geared while a random trash mob gibs you as DH. I farmed for about 3 hours today and had 5stack on about, oh I dont know, 12+ packs and 3 resplendant chests. I mad maybe 1m in AH sales and a lucky drop of a pattern that was worth 1.5m. But thats a joke compared to before. Its just not worth the time to farm since its really really obvious how bad the nerf to gear is. Killing a rare and getting two lvl 51 rares is just depressing. Why bother. Im done with the game too I think, good think I made like $300 already, hopefully I can sell my gear since BL DH is just as good as NT except vs bosses.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Merchants tend to not really have anything worth buying, unless you've been super unlucky in drops for a slot.


Nope. Merchants have the best rings and amulets for cheaper than AH most of the time. As long as you have a higher level to go look for things your level, you just leave and rest the game if you dont get what you want. Its super easy to find socket + attack speed or damage rings, or mainstat + socket rings. I got some lvl 25 rings from a vendor with 34str and a socket, lasted me til inferno act 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. i seriously cant live long on hell now.
> Im guessing i need MUCH higher armour.... but 1 out of every 1000 drops is even fair for me. sucks!!
> KERPLUNK*
> with SS on my damage is 9651. Act III Hell.....
> Help! (If i need to go "shopping then let me know and I'll start farming again)


Oh man.... I dont know where to start...

Im gonna assume you build is off too, this build is pretty much bullet proof, super good survival mobility and damage. You can take vengeance as a passive or use a different prep rune.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbbZ

You have way too much HP, it looks like you are stacking vitality. You do not need VITALITY or ARMOR as a demon hunter. I have 22k in inferno and I've cleared up to diablo easily, my armor is also half of yours. If you are getting hit you are playing wrong. You can learn now while its easy or have it hard when you hit inferno. You need max damage cuz you will die if you get hit. You only need enough vitality to deal with random AoE and reflect damage. I keep a bow with a lot of +life on hit whic used to have 25% attack speed, lots of hits, less damage, 950dps (now its gimped).

Ignore my build atm, Im trying to beat inferno diablo with severe lag, shadow clone instagibs...





You should stack dex and stick with a bow. 1h crossbows as far as I know are TERRIBLE, and you need a quiver not a shield. Crossbows are ok but its much easier to kite with a regular bow. Quivers gives you around 15% attack speed which is like 15% damage. Keep in mind in inferno you can do more things but this is just a super simple outline. Get +discipline on quiver+chest as thats your only defensive stat. I have 56 atm as a compromise but 60 is ideal for 4 smokescreens in a row. Also I dont use Sharpshooter I prefer Tactical Advantage, with SS I have 125k dps or so.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Nope. Merchants have the best rings and amulets for cheaper than AH most of the time. As long as you have a higher level to go look for things your level, you just leave and rest the game if you dont get what you want. Its super easy to find socket + attack speed or damage rings, or mainstat + socket rings. I got some lvl 25 rings from a vendor with 34str and a socket, lasted me til inferno act 1.


I guess if you have a higher level char there might be a few things... as far as playing through by yourself, everything I've seen them selling has been fairly useless.


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I guess if you have a higher level char there might be a few things... as far as playing through by yourself, everything I've seen them selling has been fairly useless.


In act I normal, the town merchant on the left side of Tristram sells rings with +4-6 dmg and +5% IAS, which you can equip from lvl 6. Buy a pair and you double your damage, it's insane.

Just a tip for everyone who wants to start a new character.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm pretty much doing the "safe" / Tank build with all my chars, i concentrate more on VIT and All Elements than damage
> as bonus i also keep an eye on high Regen gears and high LOH gears
> i have close to 900+ regen per sec, it used to be over a 1200+ but i swapped some gear and lost 300+ regen per sec
> but i gained that back on the LOH which went from 900+ (which used to be 1100+), but now the latest build has over 1500+ LOH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so elites / champions on Inferno are not as scary anymore LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only downside is now i'm so poor, and the repair bills are soooooooo expensive
> and the worse is the Nerfed gold drops is making all these a lot more difficult and takes more hours to farm enough gold for a few repair bill before you go Boss hunting, which has upped in difficulty vs pre-1.03


What do you meab by LOH?


----------



## rctrucker

I feel like this thread has been lacking in useful information an discussion lately.

It has turned the way that the League of Legends thread did.

This smiley says it all.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you meab by LOH?


Life on Hit


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What do you meab by LOH?


Life on Hit as opposed to Life Steal or Life after Kill.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I feel like this thread has been lacking in useful information an discussion lately.
> It has turned the way that the League of Legends thread did.
> This smiley says it all.


well, 'hello' to you too


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Life on Hit as opposed to Life Steal or Life after Kill.


Thanks.

Hmmm, I haven't notice Life Steal yet, does it come as early as Nightmare? I only see Life on Hit and Life after Kill since Normal difficulty.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I feel like this thread has been lacking in useful information an discussion lately.
> It has turned the way that the League of Legends thread did.
> This smiley says it all.


----------



## LexDiamonds

"Life Steal" is usually expressed as "x.x% of damage dealt is converted to life". Items that have this stat appear even in normal.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks.
> Hmmm, I haven't notice Life Steal yet, does it come as early as Nightmare? I only see Life on Hit and Life after Kill since Normal difficulty.


Life steal is the same as leech on the AH filters. It is only on weapons as far as I know. Right now mine has 3% so 3% of my damage is converted to life.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> In act I normal, the town merchant on the left side of Tristram sells rings with +4-6 dmg and +5% IAS, which you can equip from lvl 6. Buy a pair and you double your damage, it's insane.
> Just a tip for everyone who wants to start a new character.


Hey look someone posts something intelligent and they have a starcraft icon. What a coincidence. Diablo payed for my sc2 expansions, knew it was gonna be horrible game, didnt know how easy it would be to make $300 bucks so far lol....


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> "Life Steal" is usually expressed as "x.x% of damage dealt is converted to life". Items that have this stat appear even in normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Life steal is the same as leech on the AH filters. It is only on weapons as far as I know. Right now mine has 3% so 3% of my damage is converted to life.


Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation


keep in mind thoug....

you can have LOH which you see the return immediately as green numbers when you hit a mob

or you can also have Life steal which is % of your damage done to the mob, which usually yields less HP in return

and there many factors that comes into play with Life steal %

For example if you do 1000 damage, and you have a 2% life steal, you only getting 20 HP back at 100% but keep in mind the Mobs, they have Armor too, and other stats that lowers that number even more

so for most people here that can do over 10k DPS
and if the weapon only has 2% life steal, then they only get 200 HP back at best, but minus armor and other stats, it's more like 100 HP if lucky

most weapons i've seen comes with either 2.4% to 2.6% that's the average roll

there are as low as 1.3% or as high as 3.1% there might be higher but i've not seen that myself

so the best ones for quick shopping & calculation wise are the LOH as those are EXACT numbers you get when you hit, and they stack together if you have several items with LOH

just like passive Regen per sec items


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> keep in mind thoug....
> you can have LOH which you see the return immediately as green numbers when you hit a mob
> or you can also have Life steal which is % of your damage done to the mob, which usually yields less HP in return
> and there many factors that comes into play with Life steal %
> For example if you do 1000 damage, and you have a 2% life steal, you only getting 20 HP back at 100% but keep in mind the Mobs, they have Armor too, and other stats that lowers that number even more
> so for most people here that can do over 10k DPS
> and if the weapon only has 2% life steal, then they only get 200 HP back at best, but minus armor and other stats, it's more like 100 HP if lucky
> most weapons i've seen comes with either 2.4% to 2.6% that's the average roll
> there are as low as 1.3% or as high as 3.1% there might be higher but i've not seen that myself
> so the best ones for quick shopping & calculation wise are the LOH as those are EXACT numbers you get when you hit, and they stack together if you have several items with LOH
> just like passive Regen per sec items


The main reason life steal or w/e sucks is because by the time you actually need any stat besides main stat + vit you are in inferno. And in inferno life steal is reduce to 30%? or 20%? Im not sure exactly but its absolutely pointless to have.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> The main reason life steal or w/e sucks is because by the time you actually need any stat besides main stat + vit you are in inferno. And in inferno life steal is reduce to 30%? or 20%? Im not sure exactly but its absolutely pointless to have.


something like that, indeed, it's pretty useless

but at least Life Leach is better than the "*Life After Kill*" that is the most worthless Life leach stat of them all

by the time you are done killing a 60k HP mob to only gain any a little bit of HP it's absolutely ridiculous, the highest i've seen for Life After Kill is like 1590

but... common... how many mobs do you have to kill to get sufficient HP on your glove before you die?

on Bosses and Elite this stat is absolutely useless


----------



## EVILNOK

I've heard a lot of people say they are having trouble making gold now since the patch. I don't really understand how. I just played a little over an hour and with 5 stack of NV and after repair costs I made close to 200k. Not to mention lots of rares. Pretty much every elite pack drop looks like this ( actually this 1 of the worse ones I got, most had at least 3 rares and I got 1 that had 4):









And here is a shot of all the rares (including the ring I have equipped that was an actual upgrade for me) after getting a 5 stack of NV. I had a full inventory of mixed blues and rares that I got while getting my 5NV buff but sold/salvaged before I started to farm.Quite a few item level 62 weapons and 1 set of item level 63 bracers. I got all this while in the Cemetery of the Forsaken area in just over an hour of farming:


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quite a bustle on the OF with this post:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5889309242


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



POSTED BY STRIFE

Not an MMO!

Okay you want online only for DRM, whatever, doesn't make this an MMO, I personally didn't care since I played D2 100% online.

Who cares if people attack fast, who cares if people want to kill pots for an hour instead of monsters, who cares if people want to farm chests and racks, who cares if people want to be able to mow through mobs with epic gear after farming for 100 hours like D2, who cares if I want to wear a cracked sash and short sword after playing this game 1000 hours and try to kill diablo over a 20 minute period without instantly dieing to some "enrage timer".

People play games to have fun, for an ARPG that means starting as a little level 1 weakling and eventually becoming a god that owns everything with epic gear that they find in a reasonable amount of time.

Want to know how to make an ARPG? See Diablo 2, there must be at least a couple people on your dev team who still understand what made D2 great.

Farm bosses? Who cares, people are having fun.
Farm chests? Who cares, people are having fun.
Farm huge amounts of demons? Who cares, people are having fun.

Nerf this, nerf that, "fix" this, "fix" that. Enrage timers, nerf loot, useless legendaries, forced quests, forced acts, forced force forced, slow attacks, slow runspeed, slow slow, nerf nerf, boring, frustrating, wasted time, NOT FUN.

Go back to step 1 in the dev process:
Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because of awesome overpowered loot? fun
Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because people could do/farm whatever they wanted? fun
Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because people felt satisfied with loot drops farming in a variety of ways? fun
Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun for open PvP? fun
Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because you could "break the game" and carry an 8 person game feeling like a god? fun

Look at D3, everything that was fun is no longer here.

5% IAS , 10% movespeed , 3% Knockback , 10% reduced crowd control , 50% enhanced damage .

30% IAS _, 30% movespeed , 25%-100% knockback , Cannot be Frozen , 250% enhanced damage I'm having so much fun becoming strong!

I just filled the screen with lightning, I just ran to blood raven in 20 seconds, I just owned hordes of hell's mobs, I just tanked baal with 7 other people, I just.. I just.. I just.. had so much fun.

Did the loss of the Worldstone make everything and everyone weak?

Diablo R.I.P._


_
Agree/Disagree?

Let's hear it._


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


But the majority of those rares were probably 51-58... for me those almost always go straight to the vendor (short of the uncanny good roll). As fun as act 1 farming for 2 weeks was, I would like to be going further into act3, which I can no longer justify as the risk > reward. So I can either do butcher runs (have done probably 50-100 already) or do act 2 again. Act 2 is fine for farming I guess, but I enjoyed progression through inferno more than farming. Now I can't afford/justify a progression run.


----------



## AllGamer

to put it simply, for me those stacks of 700+ and 200+ use to be double of that

with the same equipment i'm using pre & post 1.03 patch

i had piles of 1500+ gold and 500+ gold

that's why i few pages back i said they nerfed the gold drops, and it was not mentioned anywhere in the release notes

or they probably nerfed the Gold Find %

regardless of what it was, they reduced the amount of gold coming from the same drop, as it did before 1.03

this is obvious as it goes in par with their more Expensive repair bills, and other types of cuts for weapon and gear drops in general

Blizzard wants to bring back down the Gold AH prices by making everyone lose gold, and not be able to farm much

which from a conspiracy theory point of view, they will say Blizzard is forcing people to use RMAH, as no one will be able to afford stuff on the GAH at least in the next few months, until selllers realize no one is buying as no one can afford it at those 2 Billion Gold prices that you see items listed at so often

once people lowers the sale price of the items on the GAH, things should be better

but the repair bills will remain there regardless to keep the Gold disappearing off the game

Indestructible items will become more and more expensive

specially good stated gears with Indestructible affix

so far i've not been able to find anything that i want to replace with Indestructible

all the stuff with Indestructible usually have crappy stats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've heard a lot of people say they are having trouble making gold now since the patch. I don't really understand how. I just played a little over an hour and with 5 stack of NV and after repair costs I made close to 200k. Not to mention lots of rares. Pretty much every elite pack drop looks like this ( actually this 1 of the worse ones I got, most had at least 3 rares and I got 1 that had 4):


the Rares drops are guaranteed on Elites vs Bosses

they basically switched the Guaranteed rare drops from Bosses to Elite & Champion packs, and now Bosses only drops 1 instead of 2 guaranteed

this was mentioned in the 1.03 release notes


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quite a bustle on the OF with this post:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5889309242
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> POSTED BY STRIFE
> 
> Not an MMO!
> Okay you want online only for DRM, whatever, doesn't make this an MMO, I personally didn't care since I played D2 100% online.
> Who cares if people attack fast, who cares if people want to kill pots for an hour instead of monsters, who cares if people want to farm chests and racks, who cares if people want to be able to mow through mobs with epic gear after farming for 100 hours like D2, who cares if I want to wear a cracked sash and short sword after playing this game 1000 hours and try to kill diablo over a 20 minute period without instantly dieing to some "enrage timer".
> People play games to have fun, for an ARPG that means starting as a little level 1 weakling and eventually becoming a god that owns everything with epic gear that they find in a reasonable amount of time.
> Want to know how to make an ARPG? See Diablo 2, there must be at least a couple people on your dev team who still understand what made D2 great.
> Farm bosses? Who cares, people are having fun.
> Farm chests? Who cares, people are having fun.
> Farm huge amounts of demons? Who cares, people are having fun.
> Nerf this, nerf that, "fix" this, "fix" that. Enrage timers, nerf loot, useless legendaries, forced quests, forced acts, forced force forced, slow attacks, slow runspeed, slow slow, nerf nerf, boring, frustrating, wasted time, NOT FUN.
> Go back to step 1 in the dev process:
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because of awesome overpowered loot? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because people could do/farm whatever they wanted? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because people felt satisfied with loot drops farming in a variety of ways? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun for open PvP? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because you could "break the game" and carry an 8 person game feeling like a god? fun
> Look at D3, everything that was fun is no longer here.
> 5% IAS , 10% movespeed , 3% Knockback , 10% reduced crowd control , 50% enhanced damage .
> 30% IAS _, 30% movespeed , 25%-100% knockback , Cannot be Frozen , 250% enhanced damage I'm having so much fun becoming strong!
> I just filled the screen with lightning, I just ran to blood raven in 20 seconds, I just owned hordes of hell's mobs, I just tanked baal with 7 other people, I just.. I just.. I just.. had so much fun.
> Did the loss of the Worldstone make everything and everyone weak?
> Diablo R.I.P._
> 
> 
> _Agree/Disagree?
> Let's hear it._


_
Agree, unless like me you thought progressing through inferno was fun.. which I guess I can't really do that anymore either.._


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> *But the majority of those rares were probably 51-58*... for me those almost always go straight to the vendor (short of the uncanny good roll). As fun as act 1 farming for 2 weeks was, I would like to be going further into act3, which I can no longer justify as the risk > reward. So I can either do butcher runs (have done probably 50-100 already) or do act 2 again. Act 2 is fine for farming I guess, but I enjoyed progression through inferno more than farming. Now I can't afford/justify a progression run.


But they weren't. Most of the rares were actually lvl61, with some 62,59 and a lvl 63 bracers. The blues were mid 50s to 60. My point was basically there is gold to be made if you want to make it. I actually don't spend much time farming A1, I'm usually leveling other classes if I'm not progressing through A2 with my WD( am almost at Belial.) The only time I really farm is if I get low on gold.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Agree, unless like me you thought progressing through inferno was fun.. which I guess I can't really do that anymore either..


Quote:
When you read this did you imagine someone doing interpretitive dance? I did.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Agree, unless like me you thought progressing through inferno was fun.. which I guess I can't really do that anymore either..


Some things I agree with others, not so much. D2 was too easy... There were several builds that would dominate everything. People say the boss fights are too easy in D3!?... Have you played D2? All of the D2 bosses were a joke. There were also many, many useless Unique items in D2.

Are people forgetting that they were constantly updating and patching D2 back in the day? They nerfed/buffed several things over the 10 years. They added several things in terms of items, runes, jewels, runewords, torches etc... I can't make any comments about Inferno b/c I'm not there yet. There's no question that the game is a lot harder than D2, I've probably died well over 50 times in Hell with my Wizard in Act 1. I almost never died in D2. Was D2 too easy? For sure. Is D3 too hard? Probably from what I've been reading. Is it worth ranting and raving and demanding refunds? No.

There will be many, many more patches. People will whine every time one comes out and life will go on.

EDIT: Also, what's with all the people making it seem like the AH is the devil (pun intended)? You can't tell me you played D2 and didn't trade anything. The only difference is you don't waste time haggling with ppl like in D2 and Gold is the currency and not HRs (high runes). I prefer the AH over wasting hours and hours trying to find someone to trade with.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Made my first hardcore character ever, witch doctor, and nearly died at level 2. Killed every enemy on screen and alt tabbed for a second only to discover a couple of zombies thought it would be cool to crawl out of a hole and attack my guy. I don't think I'll be making it very high







lol.


----------



## daha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Made my first hardcore character ever, witch doctor, and nearly died at level 2. Killed every enemy on screen and alt tabbed for a second only to discover a couple of zombies thought it would be cool to crawl out of a hole and attack my guy. I don't think I'll be making it very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


If you're playing by yourself, you can hit esc to pause before you alt tab.


----------



## Rickles

I wouldn't play hardcore until they fix the under the map bugs.. No joke I died to an arcane lazor *PEW PEW PEW* that I couldn't even see because it must have glitched under the map. I would guess this is due to the same change that has broken zombears, but does anyone know more about it or have a similar experience??


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> The main reason life steal or w/e sucks is because by the time you actually need any stat besides main stat + vit you are in inferno. And in inferno life steal is reduce to 30%? or 20%? Im not sure exactly but its absolutely pointless to have.


Life steal % does exactly what it says, you gain the specified percentage of all damage you deal as life.
However, this effect is reduced in higher difficulties:
Nightmare: 30% reduction of life steal
Hell: 60% reduction of life steal
Inferno: 80% reduction of life steal

So if your weapon has 3% Life Steal (LS), it is reduced to
2% on Nightmare
1% on Hell
0.6% on Inferno

For example: your 3% LS weapon does 10k damage per hit (including all damage increasing stats and buffs). That hit will net you
300 life on Normal
200 life on Nightmare
100 life on Hell
60 life on Inferno

Life per Hit (also called Life on Hit, LoH) is a much, much better stat in the higher difficulties. It can also decrease, but this isn't based on the difficulty level.
Life per Hit is the sum of all equipped items with a LoH bonus. But every attack has a hidden LoH modifier.

For example, a barbarians frenzy attack has a 80% LoH modifier. If you have a total of 1000 LoH, then one hit with frenzy will always net you 800 life.

The modifier is based on the Area of Effect (AoE) of an attack. Abilities which can target multiple enemies at the same time tend to have a lower LoH modifier, so you gain less life per hit but you can hit more targets, thus evening this out. It is quite important to keep this hidden LoH modifier in mind when you choose your skill setup for boss or elite/champion fights


Spoiler: Source:


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I wouldn't play hardcore until they fix the under the map bugs.. No joke I died to an arcane lazor *PEW PEW PEW* that I couldn't even see because it must have glitched under the map. I would guess this is due to the same change that has broken zombears, but does anyone know more about it or have a similar experience??


I noticed my zombie bears sometimes get stuck at where my character is and will not proceed ahead of me even when there is no obstacle since the patch. I died a few times now because of that.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I noticed my zombie bears sometimes get stuck at where my character is and will not proceed ahead of me even when there is no obstacle since the patch. I died a few times now because of that.


Yeah, the zombie bears nerf pissed me off too. I didn't even notice what was happening till after I died over 10 times. They got hung up on skeletons, friggin' skeletons, for no reason. Seriously, w.t.f. Was this even mentioned in the patch notes?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> *snip*


yep, even on a DH, when I use AOE skill vs normal per mob skill

I can see the variance difference on the amount of LOH i gain back

when using AOE skills like grenades for example the LOH is less than when i do single mob attaks

total LOH is a bit over 1500+

when hitting just 1 mob, i get around 1300+ back

when using AOE skill hitting multiple mobs then it's a bunch of green numbers popping up per explosion with numbers anywhere between 300+ to 600+, but the HP globe fills up faster, as I'm just blowing masses of say, spiders or those red rakaichu demons (whatever the name was







)

it's a lot less than when doing single mob attacks, but you gain more HP back faster even at lower amount

but it's great for Boss fights, until the Boss lands me a solid hit, and takes like 90% of the HP globe away, which it quickly gains back after a few hits

at 2 attacks per second, that's close to 2600 HP back every second









and if i factor in my passive 900+ regen, i get close to 3500 HP / sec









that's why i make the most out of it, by pumping up VIT to increase my HP limits to make a bigger buffer to take those hard blows

i can normally survive 3 hits before i die

currently at 32k HP, trying to bring those numbers up to 40k and ideally 50k HP

then, perhaps i can finally do Act 3/Act 4 Inferno

but boy.... those GEMs alone are expensive, and gears with good VIT rolls are hard to find

there are tons of gears with +VIT, but the extra bonus usually sucks big time

i spend more time shopping in the GAH than playing most of the time

at least 3 hours a day scavenging the GAH for good gears

--- EDIT ---

it's also a hard balance to maintain DPS vs HP

if you are all VIT & HP you just becomes a punch bag if you don't have enough damage

but if you can dish out enough DPS then you usually sink on the HP side


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I noticed my zombie bears sometimes get stuck at where my character is and will not proceed ahead of me even when there is no obstacle since the patch. I died a few times now because of that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> Yeah, the zombie bears nerf pissed me off too. I didn't even notice what was happening till after I died over 10 times. They got hung up on skeletons, friggin' skeletons, for no reason. Seriously, w.t.f. Was this even mentioned in the patch notes?


This is a bug with the current patch. See:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5883928341?page=2#39


----------



## Sainesk

Hehe, about the zombie bears, I once got 5 stack NV and was farming Inferno Whimsy and the pinata spawned in a spot where I always got the invisible wall with my bears, so mad I had to lose my NV to pop it... glad I use a poison dart build now when I play my Doc. (+ unless you're epicly geared it's pretty much suicide running if you go bears).


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hehe, about the zombie bears, I once got 5 stack NV and was farming Inferno Whimsy and the pinata spawned in a spot where I always got the invisible wall with my bears, so mad I had to lose my NV to pop it... glad I use a poison dart build now when I play my Doc. (+ unless you're epicly geared it's pretty much suicide running if you go bears).


I'm still in act3 hell, so i haven't been having too much trouble yet. Though i probably do need to start looking at good wd builds for when I hit inferno. For now, I'm having funs spamming the bears, popping soul harvest (with mana gain) and spirt walking back to do it again. Works pretty well with that skill that gives you 1% of your mana and life back when ever you kill an enemy within 8 yds ( i also have some awesome gears that up that range to almost 30 yd).


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hehe, about the zombie bears, I once got 5 stack NV and was farming Inferno Whimsy and the pinata spawned in a spot where I always got the invisible wall with my bears, so mad I had to lose my NV to pop it... glad I use a poison dart build now when I play my Doc. (+ unless you're epicly geared it's pretty much suicide running if you go bears).


no way jose, I'm not joining any Inferno Pony runs until i get more Armor and HP









it was a massacre for me last time

I can do Hell Pony runs just fine, but Inferno Pony rides are just insane







specially now with the insane repair bills

i ponder if it got better now after the the 1.03 patch

all my inventory are maxed anyways, I might have to end up creating 5 bogus chars just to store some more stuff, until i can sell them or put them to better use


----------



## Vorgier

Whelp. Time to uninstall. 1.0.3 was the final nail in the coffin. I didn't think they could make monks any more boring, yet they managed them to be forced into pretty much one play style with a specific set of abilities. What terrible design. I don't want to use a god damn shield. I want to play a monk as it was shown prior to launch as a crazy melee fighter with tons of mobility blah blah.

Hell, the game isn't even a game anyway. D3 is more of an Auction house simulator. So upset that I bought into the hype. The main reason I bought it was so that me and my friends could play, but once we hit inferno everyone just did their own thing, because it was easier and didn't make any sense to partner up.

At least there is Torchlight 2.


----------



## Sainesk

Lolwut - going through Hell with my Barb (3 levels and Ez Diablo kill left to Inferno) and Izual dropped nothing except gold on kill... not even a white item. Bug?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> keep in mind thoug....
> you can have LOH which you see the return immediately as green numbers when you hit a mob
> or you can also have Life steal which is % of your damage done to the mob, which usually yields less HP in return
> and there many factors that comes into play with Life steal %
> For example if you do 1000 damage, and you have a 2% life steal, you only getting 20 HP back at 100% but keep in mind the Mobs, they have Armor too, and other stats that lowers that number even more
> so for most people here that can do over 10k DPS
> and if the weapon only has 2% life steal, then they only get 200 HP back at best, but minus armor and other stats, it's more like 100 HP if lucky
> most weapons i've seen comes with either 2.4% to 2.6% that's the average roll
> there are as low as 1.3% or as high as 3.1% there might be higher but i've not seen that myself
> so the best ones for quick shopping & calculation wise are the LOH as those are EXACT numbers you get when you hit, and they stack together if you have several items with LOH
> just like passive Regen per sec items


Right, thanks. How high does LOH usually go for?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Lolwut - going through Hell with my Barb (3 levels and Ez Diablo kill left to Inferno) and Izual dropped nothing except gold on kill... not even a white item. Bug?


wow! that's worst than dropping pure blues

did you screen shot or video it?

that definitely seems like a bug, should report it

even if you have 0% MF you should at least get a bunch of Blues

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Right, thanks. How high does LOH usually go for?


it varies greatly!

obviously the higher LOH the more expensive the item becomes

unless you get some lucky drops, which fortunately that stat is pretty common on blue and yellow rolls

although the number you get are usually in the low 80 to 160 LOH give or take some

anything over 300+ LOH will cost you dearly in the GAH


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Bugs that I have since run into:

- Reflect damage doing far more damage than I am fairly certain the devs intended. If it were not for my 1k life regen, I would have died from dropping my venom hydra in the middle of an elite pack.
- Mortar and dead zones or rather the lack thereof. I have been hit by mortars multiple times since the patch while in melee range. That is not cool Blizzard!
- Wizards and DH's are now more than ever, pigeon holed into crit change and damage builds. Can't kite from outside with magic missile spammage anymore.
- Everyone has probably seen the zombear bug by now. Thankfully my roommate also rolled a barbarian so he could still join us.
- Repair costs suck. I don't die that much, but I dislike paying 11k after each run. It just seems... overly aggressive to me.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> wow! that's worst than dropping pure blues
> did you screen shot or video it?
> that definitely seems like a bug, should report it
> even if you have 0% MF you should at least get a bunch of Blues


nah, don't really have a reason to video hell unless I was streaming a speedrun or something + I had some blues in my inv from the previous floor so doubt anyone would believe me with just a screenshot...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> Whelp. Time to uninstall. 1.0.3 was the final nail in the coffin. I didn't think they could make monks any more boring, yet they managed them to be forced into pretty much one play style with a specific set of abilities. What terrible design. I don't want to use a god damn shield. I want to play a monk as it was shown prior to launch as a crazy melee fighter with tons of mobility blah blah.
> Hell, the game isn't even a game anyway. D3 is more of an Auction house simulator. So upset that I bought into the hype. The main reason I bought it was so that me and my friends could play, but once we hit inferno everyone just did their own thing, because it was easier and didn't make any sense to partner up.
> *At least there is Torchlight 2*.


Speaking of which...

Is there an official TL2 thread here at OCN? I may start following that as well


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Speaking of which...
> Is there an official TL2 thread here at OCN? I may start following that as well


*shamelessly points to my sig* since it's not out yet it's not been very popular...


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone else rolling with a witch doctor? and if so what sort of build are you doing? and overall gear cost to get through inferno


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> Hell, the game isn't even a game anyway. D3 is more of an Auction house simulator. .


That is the best description of D3 I've seen.

Like I said, I still enjoy the game (for whatever reason, who knows). I think I might reroll one more time and make a Barb. I can't wait to get the Barb to 60 and geared and the next patch fixes ranged and breaks melee.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> *shamelessly points to my sig* since it's not out yet it's not been very popular...


Thanks dude!


----------



## Rickles

2 times now tonight, just about to 5 stacks and I get disconnected.. but not booted all the way out


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> That is the best description of D3 I've seen.
> Like I said, I still enjoy the game (for whatever reason, who knows). I think I might reroll one more time and make a Barb. I can't wait to get the Barb to 60 and geared and the next patch fixes ranged and breaks melee.


Of course melee especially the barb will get a huge nerf to life on hit or some kind of resistance nerf. This is the how blizzard does their business. RMAH is what's killing the game, nerfing here and there for the sake of profiting thru RMAH. It's pretty damn obvious what blizzard is up to. Thumbs down to Activision and Blizzard


----------



## Nethermir

anyone monk who wants a fist weapon?
Quote:


> ilevel 62
> rlevel 60
> 
> 630.3 dps
> 
> +163-324 holy damage
> +36% damage
> increases spirit generation by 2.03 per second
> 1 socket


---

gloves
Quote:


> ilevel 61
> rlevel 60
> 
> +81 int
> +83 vit
> +60 resistance to all elements
> regens 117 life per second


---

belt
Quote:


> ilevel 61
> rlevel 59
> 
> +15 str
> +97 dex
> +67 vit
> +31 physical resist
> +179 armor
> regens 73 life per sec


---

also

amulet
Quote:


> 110 str
> attack speed +7%


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> Whelp. Time to uninstall. 1.0.3 was the final nail in the coffin. I didn't think they could make monks any more boring, yet they managed them to be forced into pretty much one play style with a specific set of abilities. What terrible design. I don't want to use a god damn shield. I want to play a monk as it was shown prior to launch as a crazy melee fighter with tons of mobility blah blah.
> Hell, the game isn't even a game anyway. D3 is more of an Auction house simulator. So upset that I bought into the hype. The main reason I bought it was so that me and my friends could play, but once we hit inferno everyone just did their own thing, because it was easier and didn't make any sense to partner up.
> At least there is Torchlight 2.


l2play. i know monks who use dualwield in inferno and do quite fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Of course melee especially the barb will get a huge nerf to life on hit or some kind of resistance nerf. This is the how blizzard does their business. RMAH is what's killing the game, nerfing here and there for the sake of profiting thru RMAH. It's pretty damn obvious what blizzard is up to. Thumbs down to Activision and Blizzard


game is fine, needs a bit of tweaking, some stuff was a bit aggressive, but it'll weed out the people who shouldnt really be in Inferno to begin with.


----------



## Nebel

What do you mean "the game is fine"? I have every lvl 60 in Inferno except WD. Cleared the game on my DH, in Act 3 on my barbarian, Act 2 on monk and Act 1 on wizard.
WD is an Interesting class but what's the point of playing a summoner class when its zombies are getting trashed in Act 1 normal. They are useless on Inferno. Strip it of its zombies and it's another ranged class that have to kite. Very original and fun.

Do you like being screwed over by Blizzard? I understand some people do like. However I don't. This is the last Blizzard game I've bought.
The game centers around RMAH. Everything is about RMAH. Every change Blizzard does. Heck, look at the repair costs. You need gear to progress in Inferno. You will still die however, and your repair costs will cost way more than you earn. So you have to buy gold from RMAH. GG Blizzard. Right now my gear is on RMAH and I'm selling my CE to get some of the money/time wasted in this game.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> game is fine


No, no it's not.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> l2play. i know monks who use dualwield in inferno and do quite fine.
> game is fine, needs a bit of tweaking, some stuff was a bit aggressive, but it'll weed out the people who shouldnt really be in Inferno to begin with.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Quite a bustle on the OF with this post:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5889309242
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> POSTED BY STRIFE
> 
> Not an MMO!
> Okay you want online only for DRM, whatever, doesn't make this an MMO, I personally didn't care since I played D2 100% online.
> Who cares if people attack fast, who cares if people want to kill pots for an hour instead of monsters, who cares if people want to farm chests and racks, who cares if people want to be able to mow through mobs with epic gear after farming for 100 hours like D2, who cares if I want to wear a cracked sash and short sword after playing this game 1000 hours and try to kill diablo over a 20 minute period without instantly dieing to some "enrage timer".
> People play games to have fun, for an ARPG that means starting as a little level 1 weakling and eventually becoming a god that owns everything with epic gear that they find in a reasonable amount of time.
> Want to know how to make an ARPG? See Diablo 2, there must be at least a couple people on your dev team who still understand what made D2 great.
> Farm bosses? Who cares, people are having fun.
> Farm chests? Who cares, people are having fun.
> Farm huge amounts of demons? Who cares, people are having fun.
> Nerf this, nerf that, "fix" this, "fix" that. Enrage timers, nerf loot, useless legendaries, forced quests, forced acts, forced force forced, slow attacks, slow runspeed, slow slow, nerf nerf, boring, frustrating, wasted time, NOT FUN.
> Go back to step 1 in the dev process:
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because of awesome overpowered loot? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because people could do/farm whatever they wanted? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because people felt satisfied with loot drops farming in a variety of ways? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun for open PvP? fun
> Was Diablo 2 fun or not fun because you could "break the game" and carry an 8 person game feeling like a god? fun
> Look at D3, everything that was fun is no longer here.
> 5% IAS , 10% movespeed , 3% Knockback , 10% reduced crowd control , 50% enhanced damage .
> 30% IAS _, 30% movespeed , 25%-100% knockback , Cannot be Frozen , 250% enhanced damage I'm having so much fun becoming strong!
> I just filled the screen with lightning, I just ran to blood raven in 20 seconds, I just owned hordes of hell's mobs, I just tanked baal with 7 other people, I just.. I just.. I just.. had so much fun.
> Did the loss of the Worldstone make everything and everyone weak?
> Diablo R.I.P._
> 
> 
> _Agree/Disagree?
> Let's hear it._


_=

Honestly, while Diablo 2 was easier in many respects, IT WAS FUN. That is the primary reason I buy a game. FUN. Grinding countless hours on Meph / Baal/ Chaos was for some reason fun to me, and countless others it appears. Finding a unique was not always fruitful, but it was enjoyable seeing them drop and id'ing them.

They already removed choices we have regarding how to build our character. I think that somewhere along the line Blizzard decided that Diablo 3 would be better it fun was also removed.

Now when I play, I feel like I am working._

_I log in. Play for a few hours._
_I make some gold (amount varies) after taxes (repairs)._
_Then it is my choice how to spend it (AH / Blacksmith / Jeweler)._
_Once done, log out_
_Repeat steps one to four each time I log in.
_
_
It feels very monotonous and chore-like. D2 NEVER left me feeling like that.

_
_Quote:_


> _Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Lolwut - going through Hell with my Barb (3 levels and Ez Diablo kill left to Inferno) and Izual dropped nothing except gold on kill... not even a white item. Bug?_


_
I have noticed that as well. I have killed several unique mobs with ZERO drops other than minimal amounts of gold.

Patch notes "Unique monsters in Hell and Inferno difficulty are no longer guaranteed to drop two Magic items when slain"

At least they mentioned it.....packed in with all the other *stuff* they threw at us like monkeys with this patch._


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> =
> Honestly, while Diablo 2 was easier in many respects, IT WAS FUN. That is the primary reason I buy a game. FUN. Grinding countless hours on Meph / Baal/ Chaos was for some reason fun to me, and countless others it appears. Finding a unique was not always fruitful, but it was enjoyable seeing them drop and id'ing them.
> They already removed choices we have regarding how to build our character. I think that somewhere along the line Blizzard decided that Diablo 3 would be better it fun was also removed.
> Now when I play, I feel like I am working.
> 
> I log in. Play for a few hours.
> I make some gold (amount varies) after taxes (repairs).
> Then it is my choice how to spend it (AH / Blacksmith / Jeweler).
> Once done, log out
> Repeat steps one to four each time I log in.
> It feels very monotonous and chore-like. D2 NEVER left me feeling like that.


Wow, I've never thought of it this way, but you're totally right!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> l2play. i know monks who use dualwield in inferno and do quite fine.
> game is fine, needs a bit of tweaking, some stuff was a bit aggressive, but it'll weed out the people who shouldnt really be in Inferno to begin with.


No you don't. The only viable DW build is using LoH. But you can no longer attack fast enough for it to be even useful. You also can't generate enough spirit required for this build unless you sacrifice more important abilities for the crappy spirit gen runes that don't even help.

Now, though, they've told me that the way I was playing my character is not how they want me playing my character, and I've got to go back to drawing board. No thanks.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

My first Butcher Inferno kill, was also my very first attempt ever.

Notice now I finished him off and the achievement we obtained.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Butcher Inferno kill, was also my very first attempt ever.
> Notice now I finished him off and the achievement we obtained.


Congrats on killing the easiest mob/boss in the game


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Congrats on killing the easiest mob/boss in the game


No need for the sarcasm. Not everybody is twinked to take on Inferno Act 1 -4.

Beating the boss of Inferno Act 1 is still something a large portion of the player base has not done yet (according to Blizzards numbers)

Yes, he is the easiest of the 4 Act bosses, but that doesn't diminish the fact it is his first kill. Give him some credit and allow him to take pride in doing so.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Congrats on killing the easiest mob/boss in the game


I kind of have to agree also, with 700 fire resist I really didn't even need to dodge anything fire related, and all the other damage he does is mediocre even at it's most dangerous moments.

I just thought the spear kill and achieve was cool for it being my first attempt.


----------



## pjBSOD

I just got THREE legendaries in one game all one mob after the other. Granted they all suck, I put them up on the RMAH for cheap prices.

That is really... really... lucky.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just got THREE legendaries in one game all one mob after the other. Granted they all suck, I put them up on the RMAH for cheap prices.
> That is really... really... lucky.


Wait... so three mobs, three legendaries? You serious?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Wait... so three mobs, three legendaries? You serious?


Yeah, I was running with my best friend doing Butcher runs. We killed one mob, he got a legendary 2h axe, another... he got a legendary staff. I killed another mob right before the Butcher's room, I got a legendary wand.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Yeah, I was running with my best friend doing Butcher runs. We killed one mob, he got a legendary 2h axe, another... he got a legendary staff. I killed another mob right before the Butcher's room, I got a legendary wand.


Hahaha wow!

I'd make sure to clear the whole act while on that server


----------



## pjBSOD

We should have!


----------



## sugiik

finally with my barb : 900-1000 resis, 34k hp, armor 9k buffed, killed belial, hopefully resis gear keep at low prices >.<

*still there are some pack i cant kill yet(act 2), especially the high damage like the alien-spider look alike mob and serpent (is it require more elemental resist or phisical res is enough ?(considering my next 1 gear upgrade going for additional fire or phisiycal resist....)

19k dps fully buffed seems not enough to do act 3 yet >.<

sugiik#6421 comment : from OCN,
anyone wanna be accompanied on act 1 and act 2
play around gmt+8 6pm or above.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Butcher Inferno kill, was also my very first attempt ever.
> Notice now I finished him off and the achievement we obtained.


sorry, but that isn't that impressive. i mean, grats on getting him down on your first try, but you are going to find that running around with a 2h on inferno isn't the best idea with a barb either. also, you didn't solo him, you had a buddy helping. i was able to beat butcher my first try by myself and didn't really think anything of it. again, grats. but let me know how you fare solo in act 2...


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> sorry, but that isn't that impressive. i mean, grats on getting him down on your first try, but you are going to find that running around with a 2h on inferno isn't the best idea with a barb either. also, you didn't solo him, you had a buddy helping. i was able to beat butcher my first try by myself and didn't really think anything of it. again, grats. but let me know how you fare solo in act 2...


I never claimed I solo'd him, and I only found it interesting because of the way I finished him off, because the boss honestly isn't difficult, though I don't know how much of a roll my fire resist played.

Your comment about using a 2H is irrelevant as that's Act 1, not 2, I'm already aware using a 2H in anything past Act 1 is basically suicide.

What I don't know yet is if I have the will, or even the time to farm for 150 hours to get gold to buy the ridiculously overpriced gear I need to beat inferno, because I'm not wiping out a debit card to beat a game or pay for repairs.

Though farming Hell actually lets me make a profit, so I'll avoid those Inferno Elite/Butcher runs.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I never claimed I solo'd him, and I only found it interesting because of the way I finished him off, because the boss honestly isn't difficult, though I don't know how much of a roll my fire resist played.
> Your comment about using a 2H is irrelevant as that's Act 1, not 2, I'm already aware using a 2H in anything past Act 1 is basically suicide.
> What I don't know yet is if I have the will, or even the time to farm for 150 hours to get gold to buy the ridiculously overpriced gear I need to beat inferno, because I'm not wiping out a debit card to beat a game or pay for repairs.
> Though farming Hell actually lets me make a profit, so I'll avoid those Inferno Elite/Butcher runs.


may i ask why you both didnt bother dodging almost any attacks? and seemed you rarely used your Right mouse click, considering it only takes 1-2 hits to get full rage again im not sure there would be any reason you shouldnt spam it unless you use that passive that gives more damage on full rage bar.

im leveling a barb right now and enjoying it greatly, hes only 33 but its fun trying out new builds daily


----------



## Sybr

Entire inferno can be cleared with a 2 handed weapon!

Psy even did it within 10 days after the game's release.


Spoiler: Butcher













Spoiler: Belial













Spoiler: Azmodan













Spoiler: Diablo











Even though he has good gear, it still requires a lot of skill to progress through each act as a barbarian.


----------



## nathris

I love this game. Not only do I find farming inferno butcher/act 1 elites fun, I've made $28 so far doing it.

I think I might have underpriced it though. I put it up for $10 with a $25 buyout thinking someone would just pay $10 for it, but it sold for $25 in an hour. Maybe its just me, but I didn't think an 1100 dps 2h crossbow with an open socket and no +stats was worth that much.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


Neat. You're kind of lucky too, the chance of getting actual decent gear off of Butcher runs is almost non-existent.


----------



## Soggyoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this game. Not only do I find farming inferno butcher/act 1 elites fun, I've made $28 so far doing it.
> I think I might have underpriced it though. I put it up for $10 with a $25 buyout thinking someone would just pay $10 for it, but it sold for $25 in an hour. Maybe its just me, but I didn't think an 1100 dps 2h crossbow with an open socket and no +stats was worth that much.


The only good things off Butcher runs is Tome of Secrets which I am actually saving for when they allow them on the RMAH, I will make bank off them if the supply doesn't go down too much.


----------



## nathris

Its not so bad if you go and do all of the various elites in A1 though. You can string together 7 or 8 of them in 10 minutes with 5 NV after the Butcher. I'm getting auctionable items faster than I can get rid of them. My stash is starting to fill up.

People don't seem to realize that the game is basically about grinding items. Butcher runs are no different than Baal or Meph runs in Diablo 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggyoggy*
> 
> The only good things off Butcher runs is Tome of Secrets which I am actually saving for when they allow them on the RMAH, I will make bank off them if the supply doesn't go down too much.


Umm... hate to break it to you, but that's likely never going to happen, and if it does, prices are likely going to be within 10% of vendor price. I have well over 100 of them, and I don't even play that much. You'd be better off salvaging the crap magics and rares for exquisite essences, since they're selling for 2k/each right now.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Its not so bad if you go and do all of the various elites in A1 though. You can string together 7 or 8 of them in 10 minutes with 5 NV after the Butcher. I'm getting auctionable items faster than I can get rid of them. My stash is starting to fill up.


Aside from going from Halls of Agony level 2 and onward to Butcher, where else do you kill elites in Act 1?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Aside from going from Halls of Agony level 2 and onward to Butcher, where else do you kill elites in Act 1?


There are guaranteed elites inside the two caves in the festering woods, forsaken cemetary + defiled crypts, one outside leoric's manor and occasionally one inside. I just did a run and post-butcher took 15 minutes for 7 elite packs.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> may i ask why you both didnt bother dodging almost any attacks? and seemed you rarely used your Right mouse click, considering it only takes 1-2 hits to get full rage again im not sure there would be any reason you shouldnt spam it unless you use that passive that gives more damage on full rage bar.
> im leveling a barb right now and enjoying it greatly, hes only 33 but its fun trying out new builds daily


I'm specced for trash instead of bosses since I'd lose NV stacks if I switched to a boss spec, and doing trash/elites with a boss spec would basically make me useless, I've tried.

Whirlwind and Revenge are a Barbs bread and butter skills, but they don't help against a boss, but as you can see it worked fine.

As for not dodging, I simply didn't need to, the video shows it. If I ever really needed to heal I had a potion or the health wells available, though if I didn't have 800 Fire Resist I would put significantly more effort into getting out of those fires, meaning I'd actually try.

I'd love to try other builds..but they just don't work for me.

Running into a pack and Whirlwinding and using Revenge procs to heal and DPS has been the staple of my Barb's trash killing resume since I was able to do it, and it works extremely well,....most of the time.


----------



## Ploppytheman

So if you didnt see the drop rates here they are. Basically Act 3 farming has 52% of a 60 or lower drop. I've been getting 3 rares for each elite pack I kill, sometimes 2 but almost always 3. Before I was only getting one, so Im not sure if this nerf is actually that much worse from a numbers standpoint, but lvl 50 rares are depressing. SB seems to drop less but I have been able to destroy soul lashers since the patch, not sure what has changed but I killed a pack inside (as a DH, maybe BL stuns?) without any exploit. So a complete run of act 1 is probably possible now since soul lashers are the the only elite that was stopping it, maybe some forms of phasebeasts that cant be kited as well.

Anyone know the optimal run now? Chests are gimped so there is no point in checking for them, I can still destroy siegebreaker with Devouring Arrow only (BL has 25% healing CE aka u gon die). I havent tried Fart Boss but since im ranged he should be faceroll still.

So Fart Boss, SB, Spider boss, and Azmodan are all easily doable now in one run. Unless your melee lol...

So Start at Kill Ghom in case you get some super lame Soul Ripper pack, go clear the catapult/torch area for a 5 stack and hunt one down in keep depths if you cant find a 5th (unlikely). Destroy Farty, Clear the rest of the act and get quest gold too (not much obviously). Or is it better to just start at the beginning? I mean its obviously optimal to keep 5 stack as long as you can and kill as many free loot bosses with it assuming your rares/hr rate stays up and your deaths stay down.

Let me know ur thotts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



High-end items (items level 61-63) will now drop in all Acts of Inferno and Acts III and IV of Hell difficulty

The new approximate drop rates are as follows:

Hell - Act III and Act IV

iLvl 61: 9%
iLvl 62: 1.9%
iLvl 63: 0%

Inferno - Act I

iLvl 61: 17.7%
iLvl 62: 7.9%
iLvl 63: 2.0%

Inferno - Act II

iLvl 61: 18.6%
iLvl 62: 12.4%
iLvl 63: 4.1%

Inferno - Act III and Act IV

iLvl 61: 24.1%
iLvl 62: 16.1%
iLvl 63: 8.0%


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> No you don't. The only viable DW build is using LoH. But you can no longer attack fast enough for it to be even useful. You also can't generate enough spirit required for this build unless you sacrifice more important abilities for the crappy spirit gen runes that don't even help.
> Now, though, they've told me that the way I was playing my character is not how they want me playing my character, and I've got to go back to drawing board. No thanks.


I'm sorry but, DH's who refuse to change their game from face-roll to skill, garner absolutely 0 sympathy in my book.

I went from 190k dps to 100k dps...Spent about 500k in the AH re-establishing my gear and now, I actually roll through Acts 1/3 inferno, faster than I did before.

Why do you need LoH at all? If you're getting hit at all, you're doing it wrong.

Smokescreen/Prep for reflect mobs and learn how to actually play your character.

I do think that Reflect was boosted and it's too high right now but, that doesn't make it unbeatable if you have a morsel of skill.

If you're not willing to go back to the drawing board/enjoy the game, you quite frankly, shouldn't have made a character at all in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggyoggy*
> 
> The only good things off Butcher runs is Tome of Secrets which I am actually saving for when they allow them on the RMAH, I will make bank off them if the supply doesn't go down too much.


That's not true anymore.

I got a 1009.5 DPS bow last night with a high LOH...Sold it on the AH within 10 minutes...

I still do warden/butcher runs and I'm profiting immensely.

In fact, since I keep records of these things, last night in a run from blockade --> butcher...I got the following rares:

23 elites/champions/purples

78 total blue + drops.

27 rares
5, 50-59 ilvl
8, 60 ilvl
3, 61 ilvl
4, 62 ilvl
7, 63 ilvl

51 blue items

Honestly, after adjusting how I played the DH a bit, I have a lot less issues now, than when I did before the nerf.

Damage has been adjusted on the back-end so, I actually could lower my DPS MORE and not have a problem...

I've now started to pick up +resall items and there's a noticeable difference because of it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Aside from going from Halls of Agony level 2 and onward to Butcher, where else do you kill elites in Act 1?


I have changed up my warden/butcher run since the patch. I start with Cemetery. You should be able to get 4 - 6 rare packs from the crypts. Then I move on to Highland Crossing. Another 3 - 5 rare packs here. I finish off the run by doing the normal warden/butcher giving me 3 - 6 more rare packs.

Cemetery and Highlands add another 10 - 20 minutes to the route but the net gains in rares @ 239% MF with 5NV stacks is worth the time.

Last night I got 42 rares in a single run. Its awesome and depressing at the same time when you get 1 - 2 worthwhile items out of all those ID's. I average 25+ rares a run.


----------



## Rickles

I started using the cinder arrow as DoTs can crit now, and it seems pretty legit... it has a nice visual indicator if champs have reflect as I see a fountain of red 15s and 20s pooring off of my head. I also added the lightning mines (not sure on name) and I spam those as I spam cinder arrow. Works great on stationary targets, but when I am playing w/o a barb/monk it kinda sucks.


----------



## Masked

My current build

I've been debating trading smoke screen for blood moon...It seems, ultimately, like the healing would be a better/more helpful option...Especially because of how skills are calculated vs. LoH in Inferno.

Also really like the idea of going back to the crypts after a butcher clear...That's an excellent idea!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just got THREE legendaries in one game all one mob after the other. Granted they all suck, I put them up on the RMAH for cheap prices.
> That is really... really... lucky.


Thats nice. I'm just about done with Act 2 on Hell and have not found a legendary yet. My friend that I have been going through with has found 1 or 2, but for me...nothing.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier*
> 
> No you don't. The only viable DW build is using LoH. But you can no longer attack fast enough for it to be even useful.


how fast is considered fast enough?

the LOH build is working pretty fine for me even after 1.03, and my attack speed only dropped 0.012

before 1.03 i was doing 2.06 APS after 1.03 i'm still very close 1.94 APS

so my LOH is still doubling per hit, and now that they fixed Freezing, the LOH build actually works better than pre 1.03


----------



## 1rkrage

i'm using Frost Arrow over Ball Lightning. it seems to be much better for me. mows as fast as Nether Tentacles pre patch imo.

(I wasn't affected by the attack speed nerf, so roughly).


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> finally with my barb : 900-1000 resis, 34k hp, armor 9k buffed, killed belial, hopefully resis gear keep at low prices >.<
> *still there are some pack i cant kill yet(act 2), especially the high damage like the alien-spider look alike mob and serpent (is it require more elemental resist or phisical res is enough ?(considering my next 1 gear upgrade going for additional fire or phisiycal resist....)
> 19k dps fully buffed seems not enough to do act 3 yet >.<
> sugiik#6421 comment : from OCN,
> anyone wanna be accompanied on act 1 and act 2
> play around gmt+8 6pm or above.


wow!, i see you sacrificed a lot of DPS to get ore Armor and Resist









that's something i'm not quite ready to stomach yet


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> i'm using Frost Arrow over Ball Lightning. it seems to be much better for me. mows as fast as Nether Tentacles pre patch imo.
> (I wasn't affected by the attack speed nerf, so roughly).


Hrmmm, will check that out later...Good idea, too!

So when you guys do crypt...Do you clear from like Blockade --> or do you just pick blockade and then go backwards, get 5 stacks and go from there?

The way, quest/item scaling seem to work, I'd imagine the better drops are more towards the end just before the butcher, like before but, since the patch...I've actually seen better drops, earlier.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> i'm using Frost Arrow over Ball Lightning. it seems to be much better for me. mows as fast as Nether Tentacles pre patch imo.
> (I wasn't affected by the attack speed nerf, so roughly).


i switch my DH build from range attack to AOE using Grenades

since i figure all the Elite / Champions they always Teleport to your or they teleport you to them, is easier to target one self than target those annoying jumping mobs around









i only lost 1K damage after 1.03 (without SS) i was doing 22K DPS after 1.03 now i do 21k DPS, or rather i did, i just recently changed some gear and added more DEX so i'm up to 29k without SS, but still keeping my VIT + All Resist build

LOH + Crit + Regen + Thorn those are all bonuses, as i only focus on getting more HP and more Resist


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The way, quest/item scaling seem to work, I'd imagine the better drops are more towards the end just before the butcher, like before but, since the patch...I've actually seen better drops, earlier.


Elite / Champions pack have better drops for me

ACT level bosses and mini bosses only drops 1 rare, mostly regular

iLevel item drops mostly from Elite and Champs, usually 2 drops 1 good quality 1 regular

that's with 5 stack of NV

some times you get 3 to 4 rares drops if lucky from Elite / Champ packs


----------



## Nw0rb

Anyone wanna do some farming ?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Fart Lord is so hard its just about impossible to do now... I got him to about 20% on my best run using BL, but I was gonna try switching to Frost Arrow with Cull the Weak for more damage vs all the elites. But its pretty much impossible to kill ghom with frost arrow, i dont think he gets snared by it or something...


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Hrmmm, will check that out later...Good idea, too!
> So when you guys do crypt...Do you clear from like Blockade --> or do you just pick blockade and then go backwards, get 5 stacks and go from there?
> The way, quest/item scaling seem to work, I'd imagine the better drops are more towards the end just before the butcher, like before but, since the patch...I've actually seen better drops, earlier.


I start at the warden quest 8.2 (I think), and I go clear crypts and whatever else first because IIRC the only place that can drop ilvl 63 are the mobs right before butcher. So I like to have 5 stacks before I get there.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Anyone wanna do some farming ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> There are guaranteed elites inside the two caves in the festering woods, forsaken cemetary + defiled crypts, one outside leoric's manor and occasionally one inside. I just did a run and post-butcher took 15 minutes for 7 elite packs.


I do runs for 30 min every morning before i go to work









15 min on the crypts or field of misery and you are guaranteed to have 5 stack of NV for the Butcher run,

this morning i filled up 2 rows of yellow with just that

i can't never sell the stuff fast enough to keep doing runs

i used my remaining 5 chars slot to make STORAGE characters LOL


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Fart Lord is so hard its just about impossible to do now... I got him to about 20% on my best run using BL, but I was gonna try switching to Frost Arrow with Cull the Weak for more damage vs all the elites. But its pretty much impossible to kill ghom with frost arrow, i dont think he gets snared by it or something...


Inferno or Hell?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Inferno or Hell?


Inferno. There are a lot of complaints on the OF right now about Ghom because he pops 2 gas clouds at a time now and they do not dissipate quick enough so eventually the whole room is a gas cloud.

Since a DH shoots slower and NT was fixed he is SUPER difficult to kill. Not impossible but I think he is over tuned at this time.

The trick is to move him as little as possible so his gas clouds overlap taking up less space giving you more time to eventually dps him down as ranged. Problem is if it takes you more than 3min his enrage makes him spawn gas clouds quicker and you still die.

For those that played WoW .. think Putricide Phase3.


----------



## B-rock

Why did Blizzard have to put a level requirement to go into Hell :/ I always end up level 48 or 49 and HATE the fact that I have to go through what I just did to grind levels. So what if I'm 48 and go into Hell?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Aside from going from Halls of Agony level 2 and onward to Butcher, where else do you kill elites in Act 1?


I've been clearing Fields of Misery, Festering Woods and Cemetery of the Forgotten. Plenty of elites, easy to get a 5 stack of Nephalem Valor, and I've got some pretty decent loot and gold. Its way more profitable to just do elites and skip Butcher all together now imo.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Why did Blizzard have to put a level requirement to go into Hell :/ I always end up level 48 or 49 and HATE the fact that I have to go through what I just did to grind levels. So what if I'm 48 and go into Hell?


that's news to me

I was only lvl 48 when i got to Hell

~profanity edited out by E-Peen.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Inferno. There are a lot of complaints on the OF right now about Ghom because he pops 2 gas clouds at a time now and they do not dissipate quick enough so eventually the whole room is a gas cloud.
> Since a DH shoots slower and NT was fixed he is SUPER difficult to kill. Not impossible but I think he is over tuned at this time.
> The trick is to move him as little as possible so his gas clouds overlap taking up less space giving you more time to eventually dps him down as ranged. Problem is if it takes you more than 3min his enrage makes him spawn gas clouds quicker and you still die.
> For those that played WoW .. think Putricide Phase3.


hmm... wish i could try that on Inferno









i'm still stuck on Belial in Inferno

or rather maybe i should try killing Belial on my own instead of joining parties, as Bosses are usually easier to beat when playing "single player"

that'll be something i'll need to try later tonight


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I just got THREE legendaries in one game all one mob after the other. Granted they all suck, I put them up on the RMAH for cheap prices.
> That is really... really... lucky.


Last night I got only my 2nd ever legendary item off of the Butcher in Hell. It's decent, but not amazing. I got Legendary Shoulders, mediocre stats ~450 Armor ones, can't remember the name.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> Last night I got only my 2nd ever legendary item off of the Butcher in Hell. It's decent, but not amazing. I got Legendary Shoulders, mediocre stats ~450 Armor ones, can't remember the name.


I found my 2nd legendary last night as well. Unfortunately it's a piece of crap armor, Cindercloth.


----------



## Cryosis00

Masked ..... please tell me the "leaked" patch notes on the D3 general forums is true.. pleas please please.

If the crafting portion of those notes are true .. WAHOO!!

Sadly the "leaked" notes appear to good to be true.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Masked ..... please tell me the "leaked" patch notes on the D3 general forums is *true*.. pleas please please.
> If the crafting portion of those notes are true .. WAHOO!!


For 1.0.3? It's been released. And it suuuuuuucks.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> For 1.0.3? It's been released. And it suuuuuuucks.


Meant 1.0.4


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm sorry but, DH's who refuse to change their game from face-roll to skill, garner absolutely 0 sympathy in my book.
> I went from 190k dps to 100k dps...Spent about 500k in the AH re-establishing my gear and now, I actually roll through Acts 1/3 inferno, faster than I did before.
> Why do you need LoH at all? If you're getting hit at all, you're doing it wrong.
> Smokescreen/Prep for reflect mobs and learn how to actually play your character.
> I do think that Reflect was boosted and it's too high right now but, that doesn't make it unbeatable if you have a morsel of skill.
> If you're not willing to go back to the drawing board/enjoy the game, you quite frankly, shouldn't have made a character at all in the first place.


Let me ask a question. You are telling DH's to adapt on account of the changes Blizzard has made. While I do not disagree that players need to now change their game up in light of the recent patch, I am surprised at the amount of comments that place blame squarely on players who focused on IAS more than other attributes. Next patch when they nerf Crit damage or chance will you blame the players as well for stacking that ? Or what about if they start giving Dex/ Str / Vit/ Int diminishing returns ? What then.... ?

When the game was first announced, and up to release, they have claimed that the changes they have made in regards to skill trees / stat points were centered around the ideas that everybody focused on the same few builds. They claimed that these changes were in an effort to encourage diversity in builds. Now, with these nerfs the available pool of builds and play styles is cut even further down.

They claimed that everybody used the same gear, and they wanted to encourage everybody to get away from thinking legendaries were the ultimate gear that everyone shot for.

Now, everyone goes for the same basic gear. The only difference is the name on the rares. The stats that MOST players will search for are identical, so where exactly is the diversity they were searching for ?

Why should they/ we as players (who are supposed to have build freedom as Blizzard has stated from the get go) have to adapt and be forced in to the play style that Blizzard wants us to choose ?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Masked ..... please tell me the "leaked" patch notes on the D3 general forums is true.. pleas please please.
> If the crafting portion of those notes are true .. WAHOO!!
> Sadly the "leaked" notes appear to good to be true.


Quote:


> NDAPUPR: All of these fixes are awesome. Therefore they must be fake.


best comment from the forum lol


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Can someone please spoiler the 1.0.4 notes in here?


----------



## AllGamer

does anyone have links to the so called leaked 1.04 change notes?


----------



## unfriend

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5889160568


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Diablo III Patch 1.0.4.17084

-General

-4th/5th preference slot added to Auction House/Real Money Auction House, ilvl search slot also added.
-Group chat feature implemented, invite up to 10 friends to a chat via an icon in your friends list, an ignore chat invite feature has also been added to eliminate possible spam abuse.
-You may only invite someone to a chat once per 5 minutes.

-Classes

-Witch Doctor
-Animation length of some support spells have been shortened by a small amount.
-A bug with Spirit Walk that stopped the Witch Doctor from passing through Walls from the "Waller" affix has been removed.
-A bug with the Zombie Bears rune has been fixed that was causing the attack to not cross small cracks and minor terrain changes, or to register properly when being used up or down hill from enemies on ramps.
-Health on summons has been scaled to give them some survivability chance in the inferno difficulty.
-Mana cost on all signature spells for the Witch Doctor have been removed to alleviate some concerns with mana costs and Vision Quest feeling like a required passive skill.

-Monks
-Base spirit regeneration set to 1 per second instead of 0.

-Items
-Attack speed bonus values on weapons and armor will be set to 45% instead of 50% so odd numbers will round up instead of down in value. (Example: 15% would now be 8% instead of 7%)
-ilvl60+ items now sell to the npc for 1.5x their original value to help curve repair cost loss and make magic on par with gold find.
-A 5% chance to block has been added to all Off-Hand items for all classes.
-Wear and tear durability loss (Non-death loss) on all items has been reduced by 75%, as well as a 20% reduction to the increased repair costs.
-The Armor stat has been boosted to actually be a viable stat to consider when equiping your character, particularly against the increased damage from melee in inferno.
-Potion cooldown has been reduced to 15 seconds instead of 30, and passives will no longer reduce the cooldown of potions, this will hopefully alleviate some of the kiting some players deem so necessary and door abuse due to an inability to heal unavoidable damage.
-An Ultimate Health Potion has also been added to the vendors in act 2-4 of inferno which will heal 40,000 hp at a cost of 1,000 per potion, along with being dropped in these acts at a rarer than mystic rate.
-Diamonds have been added to the drops in-game with this patch, which will add to weapon attack speed when put in a weapon slot, Life Regeneration when placed in a helmet slot, and + to all resistances in any other slot, there are the same categories as the other gems available.
-Gems up to rank 12 will now be viable loot, at an extremely low rate of course, reflective of acts in Inferno. (Act 1=9, Act 2=10, Act 3=11, Act 4=12)

-Crafting
-Pay to add sockets to an item at Shen, 250,000 gp per socket added, maximum 3 per chest armor, 2 per leg piece, and 1 per weapon or helmet.
-Pay to reroll an items stats randomly at blacksmith (ilvl will remain the same) for 200,000gp per roll, or 2 matching items of the same rarity plus 100,000gp, one item will be destroyed and the newly created item will take on the highest ilvl of the two items combined.

-Bosses
-All mid act + Final act bosses will drop a guaranteed top tier item for the difficulty you are playing (ilvl63 in inferno) with 5 stacks of valor on, blue or yellow rarity name items only.
-Enrage timers on bosses in inferno will no longer spell certain death, but increase the difficulty and damage taken to the player by an amount based on number of players in the party.

-Monsters
-Monster Affixes will now be divided into the following 3 categories:
-Offensive (Mortar, Plagued, Molten, Frozen, any that deal actual damage)
-Defensive (Reflect Damage, Shielding, Missile Dampening, Invulnerable)
-Support (Teleport, Waller, Jailer, Minion, Avenger, Vortex, Fast)
-With these categories, monsters in the inferno difficulty will be limited to how many from each category they will spawn with, 2 (3 in acts 3/4) from the offensive category, with 1 of each defensive and support no matter what act. This will hopefully eliminate some of the "zerging" people tend to fall back on when they would run into a rediculous combination of monsters prior to this patch. Monsters with predetermined affixes (such as Scavengers being fast) will eliminate one of their possible affixes in the support category.
-The damage from the serpents in Act 2 after they become visible again has been lowered significantly for the first round of attacks, since it creates alot of unnecessary kiting of a monster that isn't even technically on your screen for you to hit. Additionally the invulnerable moment during the Lucuni and Lasher attacks has been removed, and the color of the Bees projectile has been changed from the golden yellow that matches the sand to a much more obvious shade of green.

-Bug Fixes
-Nephalem Valor will now reset when more than one piece of equipment is changed within a 30 second time frame to prevent Magic find equipment swapping abuse, additionally an equipment and skill lock button have been added to prevent accidentally removing your valor.
-Magic find will still not effect droprates out of breaking pots etc, but the chance to loot equipment and other rares out of them has been reintroduced at a significantly lower rate.
-Resplendent chests now spawn at a 25% chance rate instead of 100% in certain mini dungeons and near any doorways that could lead to abuse, and the chance to pull actual rares out of them has been implemented again, with a guaranteed yellow rare for having 5 stacks of valor.
-A bug with the "Waller" affix throwing walls at an unnecessarily fast rate and at odd angles/shapes has been addressed, now they will only throw the wall at a degree that will stop you from walking straight, only completely stopping you from walking forward in narrow hallways.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Let me ask a question. You are telling DH's to adapt on account of the changes Blizzard has made. While I do not disagree that players need to now change their game up in light of the recent patch, I am surprised at the amount of comments that place blame squarely on players who focused on IAS more than other attributes. Next patch when they nerf Crit damage or chance will you blame the players as well for stacking that ? Or what about if they start giving Dex/ Str / Vit/ Int diminishing returns ? What then.... ?
> When the game was first announced, and up to release, they have claimed that the changes they have made in regards to skill trees / stat points were centered around the ideas that everybody focused on the same few builds. They claimed that these changes were in an effort to encourage diversity in builds. Now, with these nerfs the available pool of builds and play styles is cut even further down.
> They claimed that everybody used the same gear, and they wanted to encourage everybody to get away from thinking legendaries were the ultimate gear that everyone shot for.
> Now, everyone goes for the same basic gear. The only difference is the name on the rares. The stats that MOST players will search for are identical, so where exactly is the diversity they were searching for ?
> Why should they/ we as players (who are supposed to have build freedom as Blizzard has stated from the get go) have to adapt and be forced in to the play style that Blizzard wants us to choose ?


I can't answer that on these forums, as in-depth as I'd like to.

I'll TLDR but, I'm not actually getting into why/how or what it was just the fact that it existed.

There was a "bug" that was exploited with AIS...The first few that found this, bug, decided to report it on certain forums and only after that, did this practice become main-stream.

They did not at any time, bug report it, tell a dev...In fact, they did the opposite...Stacking AIS to the extent that it was taken was an exploit.

Do I agree with the nerf? Yes because of what the actual exploit was, yes, it had to be changed.

Again, I'm not getting into the math or how AIS effected the system but, there was a problem.

Now, that the problem has actually been addressed, by decreasing the stat...I have 2 general personal issues...

1) Now that it actually takes more than 3/4 hits to kill something...Man up...It was an exploit, it was unfair to everyone else...It's been fixed and I don't care if that's what you used to get through inferno, it was a cheat...Stop cheating, grow some balls and move forward...If you're not willing to, that's your own problem, not ours...

2) The hardest whiners on the official forums, were some of the core originators of the exploit...They discovered it, spread it like wildfire and 90% of the DH's in game, feed off of this, then whine with them...I have absolutely no sympathy for them or anyone that followed that mantra...

That's still no excuse to continually abuse something when you know it may not be working as intended/properly working at all...Which, most of us knew there was a problem...Let's be up front about that...In general, we not only knew it was OP but, something was going to happen...Whether you knew about the exploit or not, doesn't matter when you already knew, stacking AIS was OP.

In fact, there's evidence that a vast majority of the community knew how the numbers were working but, did it anyway and encouraged it...I take some issue with that but, sheeple will do as sheeple will do.

I realize some people didn't know/don't know and don't understand...That's fine, if you want more explanation, there's an email address at the bottom of every single post I put up.

I'm really not open to discussing it here, any further.


----------



## EVILNOK

This is what I've waited for ever since I got my WD into inferno:

-Witch Doctor
-Animation length of some support spells have been shortened by a small amount.
-Health on summons has been scaled to give them some survivability chance in the inferno difficulty.

-The damage from the serpents in Act 2 after they become visible again has been lowered significantly for the first round of attacks, since it creates alot of unnecessary kiting of a monster that isn't even technically on your screen for you to hit.

Also, I'm glad IAS got nerfed. Anytime you can OP any class based on 1 stat something isn't right. It needed a nerf, period.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I can't answer that on these forums, as in-depth as I'd like to.
> I'll TLDR but, I'm not actually getting into why/how or what it was just the fact that it existed.
> There was a "bug" that was exploited with AIS...The first few that found this, bug, decided to report it on certain forums and only after that, did this practice become main-stream.
> They did not at any time, bug report it, tell a dev...In fact, they did the opposite...Stacking AIS to the extent that it was taken was an exploit.
> Do I agree with the nerf? Yes because of what the actual exploit was, yes, it had to be changed.
> Again, I'm not getting into the math or how AIS effected the system but, there was a problem.
> Now, that the problem has actually been addressed, by decreasing the stat...I have 2 general personal issues...
> 1) Now that it actually takes more than 3/4 hits to kill something...Man up...It was an exploit, it was unfair to everyone else...It's been fixed and I don't care if that's what you used to get through inferno, it was a cheat...Stop cheating, grow some balls and move forward...If you're not willing to, that's your own problem, not ours...
> 2) The hardest whiners on the official forums, were some of the core originators of the exploit...They discovered it, spread it like wildfire and 90% of the DH's in game, feed off of this, then whine with them...I have absolutely no sympathy for them or anyone that followed that mantra...
> That's still no excuse to continually abuse something when you know it may not be working as intended/properly working at all...Which, most of us knew there was a problem...Let's be up front about that...In general, we not only knew it was OP but, something was going to happen...Whether you knew about the exploit or not, doesn't matter when you already knew, stacking AIS was OP.
> In fact, there's evidence that a vast majority of the community knew how the numbers were working but, did it anyway and encouraged it...I take some issue with that but, sheeple will do as sheeple will do.
> I realize some people didn't know/don't know and don't understand...That's fine, if you want more explanation, there's an email address at the bottom of every single post I put up.
> I'm really not open to discussing it further.


Fair enough. Never knew of the exploit, but I would not doubt one existed. Of course, I would imagine this would be something that should have come up in the testing / beta / QA phases........but what's done is done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> This is what I've waited for ever since I got my WD into inferno:
> -Witch Doctor
> -Animation length of some support spells have been shortened by a small amount.
> -Health on summons has been scaled to give them some survivability chance in the inferno difficulty.
> -The damage from the serpents in Act 2 after they become visible again has been lowered significantly for the first round of attacks, since it creates alot of unnecessary kiting of a monster that isn't even technically on your screen for you to hit.


FYI ---- The patch notes are fake according to the TS. 2nd reply down he states it.


----------



## Myrtl

If those patch notes are real, that's some great looking stuff. I am still skeptical because of "-The Armor stat has been boosted to actually be a viable stat to consider when equipping your character, particularly against the increased damage from melee in inferno." Why say because of increased damage from melee when armor mitigated damage from all sources already?

Edit: oh well, someone else said they are fake.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Fair enough. Never knew of the exploit, but I would not doubt one existed. Of course, I would imagine this would be something that should have come up in the testing / beta / QA phases........but what's done is done.


I absolutely agree which, is why I'm siding with you guys on a lot of the recent issues.

They have a QA team for WoW that's hilariously big...Put that team to work on D3...There are no excuses not to.

I've actually said that many times and I'm genuinely, one of their biggest critics, especially on the back-end.

My issue comes with those that KNEW it was an exploit and pushed it harder, which happened...I guess I should be more sympathetic to the community at large but, I'm still very bitter about the entire situation and how things moved forward.

Had this been pointed out in the first week, none of us would be in this situation...Had a single dev actually stacked AIS, it would've been GLARINGLY obvious that there was a problem...and nobody would've spent cash on the RMAH.

I feel that those of you that spent cash, should be refunded, to be honest with you but, how do you handle refunds like that? How do you distinguish who knew about the exploit and who didn't?

There has to be 1 answer and unfortunately, they've made their choice.

Again, I have no problem explaining a bit more off the forums I just don't want it to be more public than it already is.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I absolutely agree which, is why I'm siding with you guys on a lot of the recent issues.
> They have a QA team for WoW that's hilariously big...Put that team to work on D3...There are no excuses not to.
> I've actually said that many times and I'm genuinely, one of their biggest critics, especially on the back-end.
> My issue comes with those that KNEW it was an exploit and pushed it harder, which happened...I guess I should be more sympathetic to the community at large but, I'm still very bitter about the entire situation and how things moved forward.
> Had this been pointed out in the first week, none of us would be in this situation...Had a single dev actually stacked AIS, it would've been GLARINGLY obvious that there was a problem...and nobody would've spent cash on the RMAH.
> I feel that those of you that spent cash, should be refunded, to be honest with you but, how do you handle refunds like that? How do you distinguish who knew about the exploit and who didn't?
> There has to be 1 answer and unfortunately, they've made their choice.
> Again, I have no problem explaining a bit more off the forums I just don't want it to be more public than it already is.


Why would it matter if it's been fixed now?


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I absolutely agree which, is why I'm siding with you guys on a lot of the recent issues.
> They have a QA team for WoW that's hilariously big...Put that team to work on D3...There are no excuses not to.
> I've actually said that many times and I'm genuinely, one of their biggest critics, especially on the back-end.
> My issue comes with those that KNEW it was an exploit and pushed it harder, which happened...I guess I should be more sympathetic to the community at large but, I'm still very bitter about the entire situation and how things moved forward.
> Had this been pointed out in the first week, none of us would be in this situation...Had a single dev actually stacked AIS, it would've been GLARINGLY obvious that there was a problem...and nobody would've spent cash on the RMAH.
> I feel that those of you that spent cash, should be refunded, to be honest with you but, how do you handle refunds like that? How do you distinguish who knew about the exploit and who didn't?
> There has to be 1 answer and unfortunately, they've made their choice.
> Again, I have no problem explaining a bit more off the forums I just don't want it to be more public than it already is.


Sadly it is like this in everything. Punish the many for the sins of the few ( well, maybe more than a few but the idea still holds true)

I have to admit I am a little scared of what future patches hold in store for us. I think that this patch has killed the will to play of many "legitimate players" who did not take advantage of the exploit.

Looking at the patch as a whole, I see many more negatives than positives. I don't know what to expect from this point forward.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Just now found out about Elective Mode


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> Just found out about Elective Mode


I feel for ya bro.....I think without elective mode I would have shelved the game well before now...

Refer to my avatar for my reaction.


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

all my items currently are focused on life regeneration and life on hit. im playing act 1 nightmare, and im almost invincible. does this strategy still work in inferno? (with improved items obviously)

edit: imma wizard


----------



## Masked

Crazy, I'm not crazy enough to touch that with the empire state building...let alone a 100^~ foot pole.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Sadly it is like this in everything. Punish the many for the sins of the few ( well, maybe more than a few but the idea still holds true)
> I have to admit I am a little scared of what future patches hold in store for us. I think that this patch has killed the will to play of many "legitimate players" who did not take advantage of the exploit.
> Looking at the patch as a whole, I see many more negatives than positives. I don't know what to expect from this point forward.


I do agree...but, I think moving forward there will be significantly more testing...I also think they'll be much more open to changes.

I don't think things will get worse but, I do think that they'll now compensate for extremes...And test for those extremes.

I can't believe they didn't test AIS, especially on the live servers...I mean, you can technically get AIS for practically every slot...You don't think that a DH or a monk...Would stack that? Really?

I genuinely don't think it will get worse, though ~ I think they've learned quite a bit and will move forward with much more reservations than they did previously.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> Just now found out about Elective Mode


don't feel too bad... I didn't discover elective mode until i hit nightmare and started crusing this thread. It's buried in the options and isn't mentioned anywhere. A fail on blizzs part, a simple 'enable elective mode for more skill variety' on the select skill screen would go a long way... but of course thats too easy for bliz to do.

I wish those 1.04 patch notes were real... of course they're too good to be true


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5889160568
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo III Patch 1.0.4.17084
> -General
> -4th/5th preference slot added to Auction House/Real Money Auction House, ilvl search slot also added.
> -Group chat feature implemented, invite up to 10 friends to a chat via an icon in your friends list, an ignore chat invite feature has also been added to eliminate possible spam abuse.
> -You may only invite someone to a chat once per 5 minutes.
> -Classes
> -Witch Doctor
> -Animation length of some support spells have been shortened by a small amount.
> -A bug with Spirit Walk that stopped the Witch Doctor from passing through Walls from the "Waller" affix has been removed.
> -A bug with the Zombie Bears rune has been fixed that was causing the attack to not cross small cracks and minor terrain changes, or to register properly when being used up or down hill from enemies on ramps.
> -Health on summons has been scaled to give them some survivability chance in the inferno difficulty.
> -Mana cost on all signature spells for the Witch Doctor have been removed to alleviate some concerns with mana costs and Vision Quest feeling like a required passive skill.
> -Monks
> -Base spirit regeneration set to 1 per second instead of 0.
> -Items
> -Attack speed bonus values on weapons and armor will be set to 45% instead of 50% so odd numbers will round up instead of down in value. (Example: 15% would now be 8% instead of 7%)
> -ilvl60+ items now sell to the npc for 1.5x their original value to help curve repair cost loss and make magic on par with gold find.
> -A 5% chance to block has been added to all Off-Hand items for all classes.
> -Wear and tear durability loss (Non-death loss) on all items has been reduced by 75%, as well as a 20% reduction to the increased repair costs.
> -The Armor stat has been boosted to actually be a viable stat to consider when equiping your character, particularly against the increased damage from melee in inferno.
> -Potion cooldown has been reduced to 15 seconds instead of 30, and passives will no longer reduce the cooldown of potions, this will hopefully alleviate some of the kiting some players deem so necessary and door abuse due to an inability to heal unavoidable damage.
> -An Ultimate Health Potion has also been added to the vendors in act 2-4 of inferno which will heal 40,000 hp at a cost of 1,000 per potion, along with being dropped in these acts at a rarer than mystic rate.
> -Diamonds have been added to the drops in-game with this patch, which will add to weapon attack speed when put in a weapon slot, Life Regeneration when placed in a helmet slot, and + to all resistances in any other slot, there are the same categories as the other gems available.
> -Gems up to rank 12 will now be viable loot, at an extremely low rate of course, reflective of acts in Inferno. (Act 1=9, Act 2=10, Act 3=11, Act 4=12)
> -Crafting
> -Pay to add sockets to an item at Shen, 250,000 gp per socket added, maximum 3 per chest armor, 2 per leg piece, and 1 per weapon or helmet.
> -Pay to reroll an items stats randomly at blacksmith (ilvl will remain the same) for 200,000gp per roll, or 2 matching items of the same rarity plus 100,000gp, one item will be destroyed and the newly created item will take on the highest ilvl of the two items combined.
> -Bosses
> -All mid act + Final act bosses will drop a guaranteed top tier item for the difficulty you are playing (ilvl63 in inferno) with 5 stacks of valor on, blue or yellow rarity name items only.
> -Enrage timers on bosses in inferno will no longer spell certain death, but increase the difficulty and damage taken to the player by an amount based on number of players in the party.
> -Monsters
> -Monster Affixes will now be divided into the following 3 categories:
> -Offensive (Mortar, Plagued, Molten, Frozen, any that deal actual damage)
> -Defensive (Reflect Damage, Shielding, Missile Dampening, Invulnerable)
> -Support (Teleport, Waller, Jailer, Minion, Avenger, Vortex, Fast)
> -With these categories, monsters in the inferno difficulty will be limited to how many from each category they will spawn with, 2 (3 in acts 3/4) from the offensive category, with 1 of each defensive and support no matter what act. This will hopefully eliminate some of the "zerging" people tend to fall back on when they would run into a rediculous combination of monsters prior to this patch. Monsters with predetermined affixes (such as Scavengers being fast) will eliminate one of their possible affixes in the support category.
> -The damage from the serpents in Act 2 after they become visible again has been lowered significantly for the first round of attacks, since it creates alot of unnecessary kiting of a monster that isn't even technically on your screen for you to hit. Additionally the invulnerable moment during the Lucuni and Lasher attacks has been removed, and the color of the Bees projectile has been changed from the golden yellow that matches the sand to a much more obvious shade of green.
> -Bug Fixes
> -Nephalem Valor will now reset when more than one piece of equipment is changed within a 30 second time frame to prevent Magic find equipment swapping abuse, additionally an equipment and skill lock button have been added to prevent accidentally removing your valor.
> -Magic find will still not effect droprates out of breaking pots etc, but the chance to loot equipment and other rares out of them has been reintroduced at a significantly lower rate.
> -Resplendent chests now spawn at a 25% chance rate instead of 100% in certain mini dungeons and near any doorways that could lead to abuse, and the chance to pull actual rares out of them has been implemented again, with a guaranteed yellow rare for having 5 stacks of valor.
> -A bug with the "Waller" affix throwing walls at an unnecessarily fast rate and at odd angles/shapes has been addressed, now they will only throw the wall at a degree that will stop you from walking straight, only completely stopping you from walking forward in narrow hallways.


I wish these were real, or at least blizzard take them into serious consideration and modify them to actually be viable. Plenty of things in that fake note post are unneeded changes though such as the armor increase as stated above.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I feel for ya bro.....I think without elective mode I would have shelved the game well before now...
> Refer to my avatar for my reaction.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> don't feel too bad... I didn't discover elective mode until i hit nightmare and started crusing this thread. It's buried in the options and isn't mentioned anywhere. A fail on blizzs part, a simple 'enable elective mode for more skill variety' on the select skill screen would go a long way... but of course thats too easy for bliz to do.
> I wish those 1.04 patch notes were real... of course they're too good to be true


The thing is I'm on Inferno Act II, and I'm reading up on Barb tank builds/stats so I have a chance at Act II or merely Act 1 more efficiently with other players, though in 2 player coop a friend and myself can destroy Act I without any deaths.

I saw builds that had Battle Shout and War Cry and I sat there very confused, until I saw someone in a thread ask how people are doing that and that's when Elective mode came out, and then I face palmed because I saw that in the options but thought it merely prevented people from removing things off the hot bar.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> don't feel too bad... I didn't discover elective mode until i hit nightmare and started crusing this thread. It's buried in the options and isn't mentioned anywhere. A fail on blizzs part, a simple 'enable elective mode for more skill variety' on the select skill screen would go a long way... but of course thats too easy for bliz to do.
> I wish those 1.04 patch notes were real... of course they're too good to be true


I knew it existed and had it checked, but didn't understand how to use it for a week or two lol.


----------



## Rickles

I turned on elective mode on that weekend where I played error 37 and it carried over into launch.


----------



## eternal7trance

A lot of the good things I see being added/changed it makes you wonder, "why didn't they already put this in?"


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> A lot of the good things I see being added/changed it makes you wonder, "why didn't they already put this in?"


Because apparently the game shouldn't have been released yet, as ridiculous as that sounds. They even admitted to not thoroughly playtesting Inferno... you know, where people spend the most time playing the game.









It really surprises me how little depth there is to the itemization in this game, it's sad


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> A lot of the good things I see being added/changed it makes you wonder, "why didn't they already put this in?"


Most likely fake as now they are trying to strengthen the PC industry by encouraging us to buy different games and not play d3, am I right?


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> Just now found out about Elective Mode


Don't feel bad.... I found about it until I was almost in Act II inferno.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am seriously considering quitting this game. It is just.... not fun anymore.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am seriously considering quitting this game. It is just.... not fun anymore.


its not fun, especially if ur a DH since they nerfed the whole class. This whole game is a scam to make money via the RMAH.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am seriously considering quitting this game. It is just.... not fun anymore.


I'm almost there, everyone I know ragequit Inferno because they have lives and can't farm for 500 hours to buy overpriced gear, nor are they willing to whip out a debit card. I actually never got to play with any of them as I was busy in WoW up until 1 week ago when I canceled my sub and started up D3.

It's a safe assumption 20k repair bills will enforce their decision to lengthen their afk from the game.

Once this game stops being fun I'll find something else, right now I'm seeing how viable this whole Barb tank thing is.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've still got a WD and Barb to make, so I'll be playing for awhile yet. Just hoping a patch will improve stuff by the time I get the to hell\inferno.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> its not fun, especially if ur a DH since they nerfed the whole class.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*


I was waiting for you to reply.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I'm almost there, everyone I know ragequit Inferno because they have lives and can't farm for 500 hours to buy overpriced gear, nor are they willing to whip out a debit card. I actually never got to play with any of them as I was busy in WoW up until 1 week ago when I canceled my sub and started up D3.
> It's a safe assumption 20k repair bills will enforce their decision to lengthen their afk from the game.
> Once this game stops being fun I'll find something else, right now I'm seeing how viable this whole Barb tank thing is.


I wish it was 20k repair bills... my gear sucks and in no way is end game and my repair bill is 32k. Yesterday I grouped to kill Azmodan and died quite a few times due to
really nasty elite packs. I hardly farm and 100k on repair and then your whole team leaving right before getting to him wasn't fun.

Also all my dps was coming from attack speed and I didn't expect them to reduce it that much. I had 37k dps and now I have 22k dps which I feel sucks for the end of act III inferno.
My 985 dps weapon is now a 824 dps weapon due to the speed reduction and my neck and 2 rings got dropped from %15 to like 6% and so did my gloves. Now I have to spend hours of farming for a new gear set up with the current nerfed gear I got.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*


This needs to be added to the smiley emoticons on OCN!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> I wish it was 20k repair bills... my gear sucks and in no way is end game and my repair bill is 32k. Yesterday I grouped to kill Azmodan and died quite a few times due to
> really nasty elite packs. I hardly farm and 100k on repair and then your whole team leaving right before getting to him wasn't fun.
> Also all my dps was coming from attack speed and I didn't expect them to reduce it that much. I had 37k dps and now I have 22k dps which I feel sucks for the end of act III inferno.
> My 985 dps weapon is now a 824 dps weapon due to the speed reduction and my neck and 2 rings got dropped from %15 to like 6% and so did my gloves. Now I have to spend hours of farming for a new gear set up with the current nerfed gear I got.


thank blizzard, they love you so much they nerfed the gear you already had. Now go use the rmah like a good little boy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> thank blizzard, they love you so much they nerfed the gear you already had. Now go use the rmah like a good little boy.


No mastuh!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> its not fun, especially if ur a DH since they nerfed the whole class. This whole game is a scam to make money via the RMAH.


why people keep saying that?

the nerf was not that bad, it had minimal impact on my build,

and clearly i missed out on the IAS exploit, which i'm glad i did, else i might be like the rest of you whining about it









i got through all game shopping off the GAH looking for stuff that will help my build to tank mobs hits, rather than dish out damage but die in 1 hit (glass cannon build as some of you call it)

in fact now the game became easier to play as a DH

just change your gear, and play strategy

also, in the most recent skill set change, i'm using AOE + defensive skills instead of range + attack skills

and heck it's working out really well in Inferno, since most of the Elite / Champ packs will teleport you to their spot, and vice versa they teleport right next to you, i figure range attack is becoming less and less effective

even if you have very fast run speed, they always teleport you right back, or them onto you

the smoke screen is pretty useless IMO, is not near long enough for you to run away before they can wall, or teleport right back at you

so being an all out AOE damage + cloud control works way better

obviously this is not how the DH was supposed to be played, but heck it's a different spin for all the crap & bugs and changes we have to put up with thanks to Blizzard lack of though into the game mechanics


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> its not fun, especially if ur a DH since they nerfed the whole class. This whole game is a scam to make money via the RMAH.


I think it is more fun to be honest, now I actually have an incentive to play through parts of the game rather than chesse farm parts of act3 and goblin run in act 2... so my build isn't the cheeseball AIS pew pew lazors run around with 9k hp build.. Now I have 29k and get 2 shot most times instead of 1 shot. I don't have much resist though, so most magic still 1 shots me, but seriously the nerf to AIS would have been fine on its own, I think they just had poor timing with the huge increase to repair cost.

Repair cost are keeping me, and I would assume others away from gold AH, and I refuse to pay anymore on this game.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> just change your gear, and play strategy *to what Blizzard feels is more appropriate*


Fixed.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No mastuh!


haha


----------



## HardwareDecoder

isnt torchlight 2 in beta ? anyone check that out how is it


----------



## Sainesk

I'm so confused on my DH lol, don't know what stats to go for any more... does this seem right for my priority? (I have 19% move speed too from Inquisitor + Boots, don't know if I really need/want to cap it)

Dex
Crit Damage
Crit Chance
Effects (Stun, Immobilize, Fear etc. to buy time vs elites)

Vit + All Resist usually have to be sacrificed for the above 4 unless I spend insane amounts of gold. Attack Speed doesn't seem viable/important anymore compared to more Dex. Am I doing it sort of right?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> isnt torchlight 2 in beta ? anyone check that out how is it


It's not that bad...I'd almost call it D3 "light".

They're totally different games though, especially in regards to the back-end.

As many of you know/don't know maybe, it's the original creators of D2, essentially and those that were responsible for MOST of Blizzard North's success...

Here's an article in Forbes.

My understanding is that if you buy it off of Steam, you can actually play T1 now and it's only 20$.

There's a DRM but, it's a much more direct concept.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm so confused on my DH lol, don't know what stats to go for any more... does this seem right for my priority? (I have 19% move speed too from Inquisitor + Boots, don't know if I really need/want to cap it)
> Dex
> Crit Damage
> Crit Chance
> Effects (Stun, Immobilize, Fear etc. to buy time vs elites)
> Vit + All Resist usually have to be sacrificed for the above 4 unless I spend insane amounts of gold. Attack Speed doesn't seem viable/important anymore compared to more Dex. Am I doing it sort of right?


Yes.

A lot of DH's are now stacking crit damage and running w/SS...It accomplishes moderately the same task.

I feel that they're going to boost the value of base stats in the next few patches...As to nerfing CD and CC, I don't think that will happen.

I'll take a SS of my stats when I get home, not that I'm the perfect model but, I have very little issue in acts 1/3 still.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am seriously considering quitting this game. It is just.... not fun anymore.


I wish they had effective ways to speed up leveling; since they nerfed the repeatable quest turn ins, it's kind of meh. I loved the rushing in D2, then trying out different builds in hell.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I wish they had effective ways to speed up leveling; since they nerfed the repeatable quest turn ins, it's kind of meh. I loved the rushing in D2, then trying out different builds in hell.


Sadly, while it is nothing personal, THIS is a textbook example of why they nerfed IAS. Exploiting a broken mechanic in the game is not the same as rushing.

While you may have been able to glitch a rush, when you killed Baal, he didn't give 4-5 times the exp did he?

That is why they "fixed the glitch".


----------



## Rickles

Actually there is a thread at d2jsp that is saying that the kule turn in can now be chained indefinitely. Haven't tried it myself (since the fix







) but maybe I will see if some of my friends want to test it.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Just noticed the patch changed my default shadows settings to low and changed audio channels to 32.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Sadly, while it is nothing personal, THIS is a textbook example of why they nerfed IAS. Exploiting a broken mechanic in the game is not the same as rushing.
> While you may have been able to glitch a rush, when you killed Baal, he didn't give 4-5 times the exp did he?
> That is why they "fixed the glitch".


You can't even rush, I gotta farm 1.5 more levels (48-50) so I can go to the next difficulty. I would run Act IV first quest and get a decent amount of xp but now they ruined that. So what if I wanted to run the same quest over and over? I should be able to play how I want, especially if they're going to say you have to be X level to get into this difficulty.


----------



## -SE7EN-

wish i wouldve beat belial before this new enrage crap. OUCH!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Just noticed the patch changed my default shadows settings to low and changed audio channels to 32.


It bumped my res down to 1920x1200 too. That was blindingly obvious so I went in there and set everything back.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> You can't even rush, I gotta farm 1.5 more levels (48-50) so I can go to the next difficulty. I would run Act IV first quest and get a decent amount of xp but now they ruined that. So what if I wanted to run the same quest over and over? I should be able to play how I want, especially if they're going to say you have to be X level to get into this difficulty.


Playing how you want is one thing. The level requirement for NM and Hell has been in place since the game was released AFAIK.

I was addressing the exploit of turning in the same quests multiple times in multiple games. A glitch that allowed you to effectively earn up to 5 times the exp you could normally get by completing the quest.

Apples and oranges.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I wish they had effective ways to speed up leveling; since they nerfed the repeatable quest turn ins, it's kind of meh. I loved the rushing in D2, then trying out different builds in hell.


Stack gear with increased XP per kill and socket a helm with a yellow gem. My DH had 100 extra xp per kill + 19% increased xp per kill while she lvled and I was leveling so fast I would go 5 or 6 levels before I bothered to even check what new skills and runes I was getting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> why people keep saying that?
> the nerf was not that bad, it had minimal impact on my build,
> and clearly i missed out on the IAS exploit, which i'm glad i did, else i might be like the rest of you whining about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got through all game shopping off the GAH looking for stuff that will help my build to tank mobs hits, rather than dish out damage but die in 1 hit (glass cannon build as some of you call it)
> in fact now the game became easier to play as a DH
> just change your gear, and play strategy
> also, in the most recent skill set change, i'm using AOE + defensive skills instead of range + attack skills
> and heck it's working out really well in Inferno, since most of the Elite / Champ packs will teleport you to their spot, and vice versa they teleport right next to you, i figure range attack is becoming less and less effective
> even if you have very fast run speed, they always teleport you right back, or them onto you
> the *smoke screen is pretty useless IMO*, is not near long enough for you to run away before they can wall, or teleport right back at you
> so being an all out AOE damage + cloud control works way better
> obviously this is not how the DH was supposed to be played, but heck it's a different spin for all the crap & bugs and changes we have to put up with thanks to Blizzard lack of though into the game mechanics


Smoke screen is pretty OP when you have gear with +Disc and have some Discipline regen like 4set bonus from Nat's set. You can spam SS 4 or more times and with prep you can spam it another 4+. That is 12 seconds of immunity with the lingering frog rune while rare packs hump you. If a decent geared DH has 12 seconds to do straight DPS without kiting most rare packs would be dead way before you run out of discipline.

It is neat you found a different play style that appears to work for you. Cluster Arrow with CB seems to be the new ranged FOTM.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Playing how you want is one thing. The level requirement for NM and Hell has been in place since the game was released AFAIK.
> I was addressing the exploit of turning in the same quests multiple times in multiple games. A glitch that allowed you to effectively earn up to 5 times the exp you could normally get by completing the quest.
> Apples and oranges.


That's my point though, I would just re-run quest one of ACT IV multiple times. It yielded a lot of xp, so now I just have to grind mobs so I can get into hell since my XP is going to be shot for completing the quests? Grinding mobs is for Runescape, it shouldn't be for this game. Maybe I'm misunderstanding you though about the exploit.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> While you may have been able to glitch a rush, when you killed Baal, he didn't give 4-5 times the exp did he?


Same XP for all levels, so killing Baal at low level would give you 3 or 4 levels. 1-70 after glitching would take around 30 minutes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Same XP for all levels, so killing Baal at low level would give you 3 or 4 levels. 1-70 after glitching would take around 30 minutes.


Well Baal is a bad example, since you couldn't enter hell throne room until level 60.









You'll get like 10 levels the first hell chaos run with a Grushed char though. I honestly don't see anything wrong with that though... even more so in diablo 3 where theres a level cap every hits. I can't see why anyone would even be against someone leveling fast.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Playing how you want is one thing. The level requirement for NM and Hell has been in place since the game was released AFAIK.
> I was addressing the exploit of turning in the same quests multiple times in multiple games. A glitch that allowed you to effectively earn up to 5 times the exp you could normally get by completing the quest.
> Apples and oranges.


But that's just it, they want you to kill mobs to level up; great, but they DON'T drop rares without NV...

my 2 solutions:

1. let the quests give more exp again, so a lvl 5 with a 60 friend can kill any of the end bosses, turn in a quest and gain 2+ levels; this is the aspect of rushing. I am fine with them removing the multiple game session glitch (that is more or less an exploit)

2. Give us NV after we kill diablo in normal. Simply put, if I could farm hell act 4 to level from 50-60 (actually recieve rares at a decent rate) I would happily level that way. Then when I am 60, I should have enough gear when I enter inferno.

I am tired of ZERO rares from the end bosses going from nm through hell (until you hit 60 and get 5 stacks NV). I had 100%+ MF on my gear, and still haven't seen a rare or higher drop from the end boss after the first time I killed them in Normal.


----------



## nycste

found this on forums might be helpful

Why the requirement for dex? You should care
about what your DPS is with the weapon
equipped, whether it has dex on it or not. All
dex does is increase the DPS of an item.
Example: if you had 1500dex without a weapon
equipped and had to decide between a
1000dps weapon with 0 dex, or an 800dps
weapon with 100dex, the 1k dps weapon is
better.
1000*15.00 = 15000dps
800*(15.00+1.00)=12800dps
This doesn't include crit, which skews the
values even further in favor of the higher DPS
weapon without dex.

Using that logic, my current weapon looks like
this
620*(15+2.53) = 10686
10686/15 = 724 minimum DPS needed on the
weapon (assuming zero Dex)

seems helpful I'll have to figure out my numbers tonight of course none of this factors survival ansd attack speed which is still extremely important sadly I'm at 1.71 atm as a monk I can't imagine going lower its brutal as is.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I am tired of ZERO rares from the end bosses going from nm through hell (until you hit 60 and get 5 stacks NV). I had 100%+ MF on my gear, and still haven't seen a rare or higher drop from the end boss after the first time I killed them in Normal.


I've given up on MF and GF. They no longer work enough for them to be worth my trouble. I stack NV now before I kill a boss.


----------



## StaticFX

ok... someone needs to post a list of all the Abbreviations!!


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I've given up on MF and GF. They no longer work enough for them to be worth my trouble. I stack NV now before I kill a boss.


yea, especially beside act 1, currently on act 2 inferno, really suck on drops.


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, with nathris' given advice and after reading up on various different farm spots, here is what I am doing.


Start with The Cursed Hold quest (A1Q9)
Go to North Highlands and run West and NW to find the watchtower...if it isn't there, reset. If it is there, Town Portal (we will come back)
WP to Festering Woods. There are 2 dungeons here with a champion/elite in each. There will be more random ones in the actual woods area. Once you have 3-5 stacks....Town Portal.
WP to Cemetery of the Forsaken. Kill the elite/champion in the area and go into the Defiled crypts to farm more packs. Town Portal.
WP to North Highlands, now run through the watchtower. Town Portal
WP to Leoric's manor. Might be 1 pack inside (east)...then continue east to the front of the manor and there may be another champion outside on the steps. Town Portal
WP to Halls of Agony 2...finish with a warden/butcher run
rinse, repeat..
Here's what my inventory looks like after ~15 minutes of farming. Note that the first few items in my inventory is the MF gear I swap to.



I make about 150k or more from one run and it takes roughly one hour or less.


----------



## EVILNOK

I've been just starting the sword of the stranger quest and going to cemetery, clearing all crypts, head to fields of misery, clear it, repeat. Got tons of decent rares,3-4 rings, 900 something DPS 2 hand xbow with dex and +40% weapon damage, 200 ishmin and max damage stats too in maybe 2 hours and close to 200k after repairs. I ran some A2 with 5 stacks of nephalem valor to compare and the only decent thing I got was a gem recipe. To be fair it did sell for close to 1 mil.


----------



## mav2000

Hi guys. Is there any way to save the diablo installation so that I dont need to download the whole damn thing again?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hi guys. Is there any way to save the diablo installation so that I dont need to download the whole damn thing again?


Well, I had realized I installed it on my SSD, and not a HDD. I just moved the folder to the HDD, and remade the link to the launcher. Been working fine.

So, in theory, you should be able to do the same.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm really really having a hard time defeating Iskatu in Nightmare difficulty with a Monk level 48. What build should I be using? I don't understand why my life (6500+) gets drained very fast by Iskatu. Can't even last 10 seconds when he enters the fight scene


Also, don't tank him... this may have been said before because I see 200+ new posts, but for those who may not know... his life is the spirits that chase you or whatever. Hitting him does no good. If you need to, just kite and kill the spirits. Use your defensive skills.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Also, don't tank him... this may have been said before because I see 200+ new posts, but for those who may not know... his life is the spirits that chase you or whatever. Hitting him does no good. If you need to, just kite and kill the spirits. Use your defensive skills.


really:?> i always just destroyed his adds as i ran in circles and then whacked boss to death when i could before i was surrounded to be dangerous.

FYI best ability this fight are 2-3 things

1. sweeping winds
2. mantra dodge = dodges proc aoe damage
3. aoe kick... more AOE and more space and time to move around sweeping armarda or something


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think it is more fun to be honest, now I actually have an incentive to play through parts of the game rather than chesse farm parts of act3 and goblin run in act 2... so my build isn't the cheeseball AIS pew pew lazors run around with 9k hp build.. Now I have 29k and get 2 shot most times instead of 1 shot. I don't have much resist though, so most magic still 1 shots me, but seriously the nerf to AIS would have been fine on its own, I think they just had poor timing with the huge increase to repair cost.
> Repair cost are keeping me, and I would assume others away from gold AH, and I refuse to pay anymore on this game.


Amen. The nerfs were needed to start the process of class equality... but every change blizz has made to the game just convinces me more of an honest to goodness conspiracy to bank off this game. EVERY step they have taken since release just so conveniently happened to create incentives for people to use RMAH.

Anyway, the repair costs NEED to go! That was completely unnecessary. I'm sure they will change it, but as I said... one more move to drain peoples gold and eliminate the only way they had to upgrade gear from farming if they didn't already have good enough gear for act 2 inferno... forcing them to turn to the elite few "lifers" who have profited off of the glitches and exploits since release who are now sitting on top of the world of diablo3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> really:?> i always just destroyed his adds as i ran in circles and then whacked boss to death when i could before i was surrounded to be dangerous.
> FYI best ability this fight are 2-3 things
> 1. sweeping winds
> 2. mantra dodge = dodges proc aoe damage
> 3. aoe kick... more AOE and more space and time to move around sweeping armarda or something


I could be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that hitting him directly does absolutely nothing... and your success with those 3 things simply came from their AoE pinging the last of the spirit things to his death... Does anyone else have a say in this that can clarify?

~double post merged by E-Peen


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I do agree...but, I think moving forward there will be significantly more testing...I also think they'll be much more open to changes.
> I don't think things will get worse but, I do think that they'll now compensate for extremes...And test for those extremes.
> I can't believe they didn't test AIS, especially on the live servers...I mean, you can technically get AIS for practically every slot...You don't think that a DH or a monk...Would stack that? Really?
> I genuinely don't think it will get worse, though ~ *I think they've learned quite a bit and will move forward with much more reservations than they did previously.*


Except with repair costs


----------



## Lisjak

Those patch notes are so great. I wish they would acctualy do it. I love the idea of a diamond gem, reducing repair cost for non-death damage. Heck I like it all


----------



## Rickles

had a 1m night last night.. finally bought a string of ears (not very good, but it's a start)and spent most the night farming act2 to maghda with my barb... it's super easy but I am getting so bored of the same skills...

walk into center of mobs holding left click > press 3(revenge) repeatedly doesn't really matter what any of my other skills are as they never take precedence over revenge. With the exception of a charge/leap out of bad.

zzz

was owning stuff with frost arrow crits last night too... nothing like clearing groups of 5+ mobs with 1 frost arrow crit


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> But that's just it, they want you to kill mobs to level up; great, but they DON'T drop rares without NV...
> my 2 solutions:
> 1. let the quests give more exp again, so a lvl 5 with a 60 friend can kill any of the end bosses, turn in a quest and gain 2+ levels; this is the aspect of rushing. I am fine with them removing the multiple game session glitch (that is more or less an exploit)
> 2. Give us NV after we kill diablo in normal. Simply put, if I could farm hell act 4 to level from 50-60 (actually recieve rares at a decent rate) I would happily level that way. Then when I am 60, I should have enough gear when I enter inferno.
> I am tired of ZERO rares from the end bosses going from nm through hell (until you hit 60 and get 5 stacks NV). I had 100%+ MF on my gear, and still haven't seen a rare or higher drop from the end boss after the first time I killed them in Normal.


That's just not true... I've gotten plenty of rares from the bosses. Sure they're not amazing, but definitely more than useable at a lower level. In Normal, Diablo dropped 5 rares for me. I also have ZERO MF.

Last night I found my 3rd Legendary, again with ZERO MF. It dropped off of someone running through the Silver Spire in Hell. The Butcher in Hell also dropped my 2nd Legendary. You must just be very unlucky, or there is a MF bug somewhere in the game.

Also, I was stuck at Lvl 48 after Diablo in Nightmare, so I ran through the Act 3 quests (the signal fires/catapults one and the one where you destroy the enemy catapults) twice and made it to Lvl 50. That took maybe 30-40 min. I don't think it's really that big of a deal...


----------



## Cryosis00

Cluster Arrow with Cluster Bomb rune is my new favorite DH ability. Hatred cost is high but it should be; this ability hits so hard for me. The more crit you have the better.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Cluster Arrow with Cluster Bomb rune is my new favorite DH ability. Hatred cost is high but it should be; this ability hits so hard for me. The more crit you have the better.


nah, i tried that before 1.03 and it didn't do enough damange for me, and it was not natural to aim that thing, if you want it to spread the way you want

on the other hand if you have the HP to tank the mobs, then Grenades does a fair good damage and it's AOE, so even when you are Wallet, it still hits the mobs around you, it's great for crowd control and elites/champs


----------



## Beens17

Guys, can some help me understand something about weapons.

When a weapon have +xx-xx Holy dmg
Does it mean it will only gives that extra dmg to skills based on "Holy" dmg ?
Or is it an additional Holy dmg?

Also, weapon with +min \ max dmg, will that be an additional dmg that affect all skill ? (Like global dmg)

Thanks.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Guys, can some help me understand something about weapons.
> When a weapon have +xx-xx Holy dmg
> Does it mean it will only gives that extra dmg to skills based on "Holy" dmg ?
> Or is it an additional Holy dmg?
> Also, weapon with +min \ max dmg, will that be an additional dmg that affect all skill ? (Like global dmg)
> Thanks.


AFAIK and if they are following D2

then whatever stats you see in the weapon, it only affects that particular weapon

+ max/min damage, is added to the total DPS
+ Holy, or Poison, or fire, or electric, etc damage are already factored in in the total DPS, just like min & max

however, say for example your weapon is 1000 DPS regardless of how it added it all up

if you are fighting an Elite that has Physical Invulnerability, but your weapon is 500 Holy damage

then your weapon will only hit the Elite for 500 DPS instead of 1000 DPS

get, what i mean?


----------



## Fooliobass

Can anyone tell me if they have fixed the bug that prevents you from seeing the mouse when the desktop dpi is set at 150%?
There have been a few patches since I last played and I cannot keep up with all the changes.


----------



## Rebelord

One thing I have noticed lately, is if I dont keep Vsync on in game, I get crazy microstutter. Yea, I'm capped at 60fps, without vsync it will hold at a steady 90+ on my card. But the stutter is enough to drive someone mad.
4890s in Crossfire, 12.3 drivers.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> One thing I have noticed lately, is if I dont keep Vsync on in game, I get crazy microstutter. Yea, I'm capped at 60fps, without vsync it will hold at a steady 90+ on my card. But the stutter is enough to drive someone mad.
> 4890s in Crossfire, 12.3 drivers.


If I turn vsync off I get a billion FPS, but my screen tears like an old CRT on a video camera.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> AFAIK and if they are following D2
> then whatever stats you see in the weapon, it only affects that particular weapon
> + max/min damage, is added to the total DPS *Total DPS of the weapon or my stats?*
> + Holy, or Poison, or fire, or electric, etc damage are already factored in in the total DPS, just like min & max
> however, say for example your weapon is 1000 DPS regardless of how it added it all up
> if you are fighting an Elite that has Physical Invulnerability, but your weapon is 500 Holy damage *But, if the enemy have Physical Invulnerability dosen't it mean he will take less\or none physical dmg so the Holy dmg will actually do more because he don't have Invulnerability for Holy dmg ?*
> then your weapon will only hit the Elite for 500 DPS instead of 1000 DPS
> get, what i mean?


Not really. (Added on the quote)


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, I just got to inferno on my barb. Does anyone have a link or something that is useful for eq/builds I should use? (random note after 1.0.3 when I press ctrl + r my fps says 0..anyone have that issue?)

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Not really. (Added on the quote)


I don't think there are any invulnerabilities in Diablo 3. Basically, the holy damage is added to your weapons DPS, as shown. It matters what type when a monster has a resistance. If your weapon does holy and the monster resists holy, you will do a bit less damage vs a weapon that had the same amount of fire damage. It's not a big deal though, I mostly ignore the type.

Unless there's something more complex where non-physical damage doesn't get multiplied into your total DPS the same as +max/min, but then all elemental would probably be equal there. AFAIK there isn't anything like that, but it's possible.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Well, with nathris' given advice and after reading up on various different farm spots, here is what I am doing.
> 
> Start with The Cursed Hold quest (A1Q9)
> Go to North Highlands and run West and NW to find the watchtower...if it isn't there, reset. If it is there, Town Portal (we will come back)
> WP to Festering Woods. There are 2 dungeons here with a champion/elite in each. There will be more random ones in the actual woods area. Once you have 3-5 stacks....Town Portal.
> WP to Cemetery of the Forsaken. Kill the elite/champion in the area and go into the Defiled crypts to farm more packs. Town Portal.
> WP to North Highlands, now run through the watchtower. Town Portal
> WP to Leoric's manor. Might be 1 pack inside (east)...then continue east to the front of the manor and there may be another champion outside on the steps. Town Portal
> WP to Halls of Agony 2...finish with a warden/butcher run
> rinse, repeat..
> Here's what my inventory looks like after ~15 minutes of farming. Note that the first few items in my inventory is the MF gear I swap to.
> 
> I make about 150k or more from one run and it takes roughly one hour or less.


if you are not lvl 60 (so no point in trying to stack NV lol) just run the Watchtower alone. its usually good for an average of 10 magical... 1 resplendent chest, as well as the occasional quest from the merchant. Easy gold run


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think there are any invulnerabilities in Diablo 3. Basically, the holy damage is added to your weapons DPS, as shown. It matters what type when a monster has a resistance. If your weapon does holy and the monster resists holy, you will do a bit less damage vs a weapon that had the same amount of fire damage. It's not a big deal though, I mostly ignore the type.
> Unless there's something more complex where non-physical damage doesn't get multiplied into your total DPS the same as +max/min, but then all elemental would probably be equal there. AFAIK there isn't anything like that, but it's possible.


So basiclly, when choosing a weapon i should choose only by DPS?
All the min\max dmg and element dmg are already calculated inside the dps shown on the weapon?

I was hoping the game will offer something more complex then that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> So basiclly, when choosing a weapon i should choose only by DPS?
> All the min\max dmg and element dmg are already calculated inside the dps shown on the weapon?
> I was hoping the game will offer something more complex then that.


If you play through with a low level character, you can see a weapon with 12dps, when it's a blue with arcane mod, the listed DPS goes up accordingly. That's the simplest way to test this sort of thing. I think it's fairly safe to ignore what kind of damage it is and just look at the weapons DPS, unless you're running a specific area and are aware of a high resistance.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> So basiclly, when choosing a weapon i should choose only by DPS?
> All the min\max dmg and element dmg are already calculated inside the dps shown on the weapon?
> I was hoping the game will offer something more complex then that.


I try to combine a solid weapon damage (700-800+) with some of my primary stat (200+).

You can get a lot more damage out of a weapon that is 750dps and +250 str rather then going straight 850dps and nothing else. Also life on hit is highly desired on weapons.


----------



## Rickles

there is a good dps calculator tool out there... just google for it (diablo 3 weapon damage calculator armada gaming IIRC), that will have you plug inyour info and see what is better. I upgraded from a 1036 dps bow to a 890ish dps crossbow with 100+ dex and a socket.. and I made money in the process. NOTE: I would not make an account at a site like that one, as I trust nobody when it comes to my goldz.


----------



## Fooliobass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got to inferno on my barb. Does anyone have a link or something that is useful for eq/builds I should use? (random note after 1.0.3 when I press ctrl + r my fps says 0..anyone have that issue?)
> Thanks!


Just tried it, yup. Same bug 0 FPS


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got to inferno on my barb. Does anyone have a link or something that is useful for eq/builds I should use? (random note after 1.0.3 when I press ctrl + r my fps says 0..anyone have that issue?)
> Thanks!


Hey, I personally love this guys build as a Barb - his youtube channel is also very useful with guides such as "common Barbarian gearing mistakes" and an entertaining 1 million gold challenge which I believe he beat act 3 with, all with good advice. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5594211428
It's an extremely defensive build requiring no fury at all (so you can make use of the +25% damage from berserker rage) getting All Resist with Vit as a priority (since nerves of steel turns vitality into extra armor too), with Str coming in as 3rd since obviously what good is a char with no damage. I personally just got my Barb into Inferno and felt I roflstomped act 1 and am doing okay in Act 2 with 1K Str (Like 900 from gear) 1.2K Vit (Like 1.1K on gear) 545 All Resists (goes to over 800 with War Cry - Impunity which can be kept always on - lasts 60 sec cooldown is 30). Also LoH and Block % on your shield are pretty important. Blue wep with a socket is usually the cheaper way to go since you can just unsocket the amethyst and add it to your new wep (rather than constantly buying weps with LoH which are more expensive and hoping you can resell them), and shield should have at least 27% Block with good stats, or 29% with average ones (I have a 29% with like 70 combined Str and Vit but feel the rest of my gear makes up for it).

This is a more offensive, but also popular build (Tornadoes) that seems viable - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5888809698


----------



## Nethermir

i got my first semi-decent weapon with life on hit!

barb mighty weapon

589 dps
+106 str
+136 vit
+66 dex
ias +8%
life on hit +777

yeah, very low dps i know lol.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hey, I personally love this guys build as a Barb - his youtube channel is also very useful with guides such as "common Barbarian gearing mistakes" and an entertaining 1 million gold challenge which I believe he beat act 3 with, all with good advice. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5594211428
> It's an extremely defensive build requiring no fury at all (so you can make use of the +25% damage from berserker rage) getting All Resist with Vit as a priority (since nerves of steel turns vitality into extra armor too), with Str coming in as 3rd since obviously what good is a char with no damage. I personally just got my Barb into Inferno and felt I roflstomped act 1 with 1K Str (Like 900 from gear) 1.2K Vit (Like 1.1K on gear) 545 All Resists (goes to over 800 with War Cry - Impunity which can be kept always on - lasts 60 sec cooldown is 30). Also LoH and Block % on your shield are pretty important. Blue wep with a socket is usually the cheaper way to go since you can just unsocket the amethyst and add it to your new wep (rather than constantly buying weps with LoH which are more expensive and hoping you can resell them), and shield should have at least 27% Block with good stats, or 29% with average ones (I have a 29% with like 70 combined Str and Vit but feel the rest of my gear makes up for it).
> This is a more offensive, but also popular build (Tornadoes) that seems viable - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5888809698


Have you tried that tornadoes build? I'm thinking of trying something different, as the tank build does get boring heh.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Have you tried that tornadoes build? I'm thinking of trying something different, as the tank build does get boring heh.


It's definitely fun, but I feel it's more risky - personally don't like to lose Superstition passive AND Ignore pain... (oh i'm such a boring safe guy







).


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> It's definitely fun, but I feel it's more risky - personally don't like to lose Superstition passive AND Ignore pain... (oh i'm such a boring safe guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


And with the new repair costs it's totally understandable :-/


----------



## Rickles

I tried the weapon throw build, but I only got my crit to 47.5% so there were times when I didn't have any rage to do anything.... and weapon throw doesn't even let you do a normal attack w/o rage. I tried the tornado build and felt it was just too risky when I can go tank build and avoid repair cost through all of act 1 and 2 by simply sitting there and roflstomping all the champs I can find. I recently switched from a high life on hit weapon to one with ~270 vit and feel like the extra health and armor more than make up for the loss of LOH, as my primary health gain is spaming revenge and charge. UNLESS you get up to the 1k range with LOH I feel like it can easily be skipped.

I also tried a 2h build with cleave and rend (blood something rune) and that was a lot of AoE damage.

ALSO ALSO: I switched from superstition passive to the health globe one and they drop too often, my WD buddy has a passive that buffs him for each globe picked up and he gets to 5 stacks often.


----------



## Rebelord

^^^^ as for LoH. I think it is overrated honestly. I am running around now with 3% life leech, and it is pretty sustainable. Seeing anywhere from 200-1000+ life on hit from it. The 3% is gained from Bloodthirst (Barbarian). Class specific life leech skills aren't nerfed in inferno like on weapons and gear. That combined with Ignore Pain w/Ignorance is Bliss rune (20% of all damage converted to life) works out very well for me.
I 2h faceroll farm Act 1 and most of Act 2. Sometimes I pop on my shield for a few packs in Act 2 then back to 2h. In Act 3 though, I am hitting a wall. Probably because of gear. Resists only 750-850 after buffs, 14k dps. 9k armor.

IMO, if they made resists not as important, then I think we would see a lot more unique and fun builds then what most of us are pigeon holed into.

Rebelord


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i got my first semi-decent weapon with life on hit!
> barb mighty weapon
> 589 dps
> +106 str
> +136 vit
> +66 dex
> ias +8%
> life on hit +777
> yeah, very low dps i know lol.


that's pretty good actually, specially with that much LOH it more than makes up for the mid range DPS

is hard to find a good roll of DPS over 600+


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> ^^^^ as for LoH. I think it is overrated honestly. I am running around now with 3% life leech, and it is pretty sustainable. Seeing anywhere from 200-1000+ life on hit from it. The 3% is gained from Bloodthirst (Barbarian). *Class specific life leech skills aren't nerfed in inferno like on weapons and gear*. That combined with Ignore Pain w/Ignorance is Bliss rune (20% of all damage converted to life) works out very well for me.
> I 2h faceroll farm Act 1 and most of Act 2. Sometimes I pop on my shield for a few packs in Act 2 then back to 2h. In Act 3 though, I am hitting a wall. Probably because of gear. Resists only 750-850 after buffs, 14k dps. 9k armor.
> IMO, if they made resists not as important, then I think we would see a lot more unique and fun builds then what most of us are pigeon holed into.
> Rebelord


More on this - you need to be very careful when reading the wording of the kind of leech.
Is it % dmg done or % max life? Barb's usually have the latter and is VASTY superior to "dmg done", since damage done takes a massive penalty in Inferno (divide by 6).
E.g. The DH's NT lists life leech as 3%, but I'm fully aware that 3/6 = 0.5% in Inferno.

I agree that LoH is also very deceiving. I only know the % for DH, but most skills do not give 100%, but instead of a much lower %. It has specific % per your skill.
The fact that this is hidden is pretty annoying, but I know with even DH skills the % vary widely:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AnACdJ2VndUOdFlfbm45V1N2Z3NGVVE4RTRKdmU5aGc&output=html

These numbers are very important for your build as well. Notice how only Grenades, Impale, and vanilla EF have the possibility of 100%? I'm currently using EF/Cover Fire, and 25% is frankly, crap hahah. IMO, stacking life regen (1k+) is not a bad idea, especially since the class is kiting anyway. If you can run around for 5-10 seconds, that's already half of a potion with 1K.


----------



## frickfrock999

What's the most powerful sword in the game?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> So basiclly, when choosing a weapon i should choose only by DPS?
> All the min\max dmg and element dmg are already calculated inside the dps shown on the weapon?
> I was hoping the game will offer something more complex then that.


If I read it correctly, they are planning on removing all elemental (except cold, it will have a 'chill' effect and lower dps) because it is all aesthetic. The DPS numbers you see on the weapon already include any elemental damage it has, and all you get is an aura on the weapon and sometimes enemy deaths that are visually related to damage type.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> More on this - you need to be very careful when reading the wording of the kind of leech.
> Is it % dmg done or % max life? Barb's usually have the latter and is VASTY superior to "dmg done", since damage done takes a massive penalty in Inferno (divide by 6).
> E.g. The DH's NT lists life leech as 3%, but I'm fully aware that 3/6 = 0.5% in Inferno.
> I agree that LoH is also very deceiving. I only know the % for DH, but most skills do not give 100%, but instead of a much lower %. It has specific % per your skill.
> The fact that this is hidden is pretty annoying, but I know with even DH skills the % vary widely:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AnACdJ2VndUOdFlfbm45V1N2Z3NGVVE4RTRKdmU5aGc&output=html
> These numbers are very important for your build as well. Notice how only Grenades, Impale, and vanilla EF have the possibility of 100%? I'm currently using EF/Cover Fire, and 25% is frankly, crap hahah. IMO, stacking life regen (1k+) is not a bad idea, especially since the class is kiting anyway. If you can run around for 5-10 seconds, that's already half of a potion with 1K.


Bloodthirst is 3% of all damage done. Not max life, which is Revenge. One reason why Revenge is pretty much a staple for tank build barbs. Same with the Ignorance is Bliss rune, 20% of damage done converted to life. Which works very well when popping Beserker with Insanity 100% more damage. Can pretty much stand in anything and nuke something down.

I know what your talking about life leech Inferno nerf. But Class specific skill/passives dont take that nerf. Only leech on gear/weapons do. I'd have to search/dig for the blue post on it.
HOWEVER, with all the other ninja nerfs that happened in 1.03 without being in the patch notes, they could have changed it.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> If I read it correctly, they are planning on removing all elemental (except cold, it will have a 'chill' effect and lower dps) because it is all aesthetic. The DPS numbers you see on the weapon already include any elemental damage it has, and all you get is an aura on the weapon and sometimes enemy deaths that are visually related to damage type.


this is true and is already or should be coded into the game. godforbid they allowed some customization with weapon effects its so blah.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> 
> Just now found out about Elective Mode


your probably about the 10th person I've seen not know about it. I guess people dont look at the options screen anymore or something

CLICK CLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICKCLICK CLICKCLICK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I wish they had effective ways to speed up leveling; since they nerfed the repeatable quest turn ins, it's kind of meh. I loved the rushing in D2, then trying out different builds in hell.


Act 3 light the bacon. Just kill teh steps and first two or three courtyards. Double the xp/hour of Iskatu and more fun/less tedious/easier.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> your probably about the 10th person I've seen not know about it. I guess people dont look at the options screen anymore or something
> CLICK CLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICKCLICK CLICK CLICK CLICK CLICKCLICK CLICKCLICK


When i think of game options, I think of inverting controls, adjusting audio levels, disabling tutorials, displaying or not displaying damage numbers or attack animations, etc. Not something that modifies game play like elective mode. Just sayin bliz could have advertized this 'option' waaay better


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> When i think of game options, I think of inverting controls, adjusting audio levels, disabling tutorials, displaying or not displaying damage numbers or attack animations, etc. Not something that modifies game play like elective mode. Just sayin bliz could have advertized this 'option' waaay better


It never should have changed from the way it was in early beta to begin with...

They added it to cater to the casuals and grandmas that were apparently going to play this game.

I mean seriously, this worked perfectly fine! You could even bring up your character sheet to compare dps and other statistics:


----------



## AllGamer

they should have left it how it was on D2

they changed everything to cater to the future Console players


----------



## Sainesk

I don't understand why demented fallen and such can be champions/elites, I mean all they do is suicide and don't even give neph valor...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I don't understand why demented fallen and such can be champions/elites, I mean all they do is suicide and don't even give neph valor...


so how far into Act2 did you guys go to last night after i passed out?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so how far into Act2 did you guys go to last night after i passed out?


haha like 5 mins, but I just beat Kulle today on my Barb - easy









edit: in Act 3 now


----------



## pjBSOD

Is there a way to lock the skills to your action bar? I know Blizzard has mentioned they have a somewhat if almost entirely non modular user interface... but locking skills should be something that you're able to enable. My friend actually threw a skill off of his bars close to the end of our MF run and lost all of his stacks.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Is there a way to lock the skills to your action bar? I know Blizzard has mentioned they have a somewhat if almost entirely non modular user interface... but locking skills should be something that you're able to enable. My friend actually threw a skill off of his bars close to the end of our MF run and lost all of his stacks.


that happened to me several times, it annoyed the heck out of me









that's why now i have to mentally remember not to kill mobs by the bottom of the screen, or use AOE skills


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Is there a way to lock the skills to your action bar? I know Blizzard has mentioned they have a somewhat if almost entirely non modular user interface... but locking skills should be something that you're able to enable. My friend actually threw a skill off of his bars close to the end of our MF run and lost all of his stacks.


turn off elective mode.

(your skills will still be there)


----------



## calavera

quick question, some amulets and rings have additional damage like 12~23 dmg, It's different from min/max dmg and there's no filter for it in the AH. Does this dmg add on top of your DPS after or before the dex/str stat multiplier?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> quick question, some amulets and rings have additional damage like 12~23 dmg, It's different from min/max dmg and there's no filter for it in the AH. Does this dmg add on top of your DPS after or before the dex/str stat multiplier?


should be before modifiers, otherwise pretty useless (which in this game, unfortunately, doesn't mean it's not) would like to know this too, if you have one, put it on, if dps barely moves, its after. let us know when you find out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Even on my level 10 the 1-2 dps ring adds more then 1-2 damage, so it's before







.


----------



## rdfloyd

Reposting from my thread on the blizzard forums:

"I was under the impression that certain "elite" abilities were limited or not allowed together. 10 minutes ago, I was proven wrong. I'll let this explain everything: http://i.imgur.com/7gG1H.jpg

Arcane Enchanted, Knockback, Electrified, Horde?! This is one of the more tame shots. I can't get past the door let alone finish the cave. I understand Inferno is supposed to be hard, but when there are at least 12 arcane beams on the ground and 10 monsters around you, there is no way to defend yourself. That just isn't fun.

Plus, after dying a few times, my bill for repairs was 16k. I didn't even get any drops because I couldn't beat them."

Attached image:


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Reposting from my thread on the blizzard forums:
> "I was under the impression that certain "elite" abilities were limited or not allowed together. 10 minutes ago, I was proven wrong. I'll let this explain everything: http://i.imgur.com/7gG1H.jpg
> Arcane Enchanted, Knockback, Electrified, Horde?! This is one of the more tame shots. I can't get past the door let alone finish the cave. I understand Inferno is supposed to be hard, but when there are at least 12 arcane beams on the ground and 10 monsters around you, there is no way to defend yourself. That just isn't fun.
> Plus, after dying a few times, my bill for repairs was 16k. I didn't even get any drops because I couldn't beat them."
> ]


The elite abilitys being restricted was from patch notes for the next patch that turned out to be fake.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Reposting from my thread on the blizzard forums:
> *snip*


i had that exactly happened to me last night, when we were just farming for gold / gear

the total repair bill was 35.5k gold

i ended up losing more gold than what we made last night


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The elite abilitys being restricted was from patch notes for the next patch that turned out to be fake.


I hate this game for this specific reason. They roll out these patches way too slowly. Especially something like this.

I understand this game is not Diablo. I'm not mad at them for making this game the way it is; but at least make it fun. If you die 5 times in a row, something is wrong.

If anyone wants to help me though them, just so I can see their drops, add me: rdfloyd#1160

EDIT: Thanks for the help guys! It was fun playing! Nice to have a few friends on OCN to play with.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Radiant star gem in a shield going for 8 mil buyout. If only I had the money.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Radiant star gem in a shield going for 8 mil buyout. If only I had the money.


Weren't they 20mil just a few days ago?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Weren't they 20mil just a few days ago?


I was wrong. It was a flawless star.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The elite abilitys being restricted was from patch notes for the next patch that turned out to be fake.


Somehow blizzard thinks it is fun. They think we enjoy this and after getting stronger can return and meet that challenge. But when they say return what exactly do they mean? These random mob types can appear at any given time. What really frustrates me the most is reflect damage. I get killed by attacking. I normally use hydra FD kite on elites while blasting them with arcane orb and magic missle. However, hydras do more dps than I have hp to stand up against so I'm forced to not use it when faced against these mob types. I still manage to beat them but it isn't fun.

There are a few mob types that I can't beat and I doubt anyone can. It isn't fun. It's annoying.

Right now I'm just playing for the RMAH. I'm selling all my gear I find their instead of using it in the AH or as upgrades. At this point I'm done playing until the next patch and if that is bad I'm done altogether. Every patch blizzard has nerfed big and gave little. I'm not going to rebuild my player only to have to spend the time to do it again after that patch. First the force armor demon skin combo that could have been altered to be more fair but blizzard nerfed beyond usable making that gear useless. Then the IAS that they did the same thing to.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Is there a way to lock the skills to your action bar? I know Blizzard has mentioned they have a somewhat if almost entirely non modular user interface... but locking skills should be something that you're able to enable. My friend actually threw a skill off of his bars close to the end of our MF run and lost all of his stacks.


This has happened to me. It is very annoying. Going to turn off elective mode to see if that works like it was suggested in this thread.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Right now I'm just playing for the RMAH.


How is that going? I got bored and came back to RMAH and IAS nerfs. Still in A2 hell and am enjoying. Has anyone here made any money off of RMAH?


----------



## nycste

So umm, I could be wrong but ponies on inferno still hit harder then act 4 elites. Its been really annoying getting killed by pretty ponies esp after i just beefed up my tankiness. On top of that attacking so slow its just depressing and i cant even regen enuff spirit to use my goddam abilities fast enuff....


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> How is that going? I got bored and came back to RMAH and IAS nerfs. Still in A2 hell and am enjoying. Has anyone here made any money off of RMAH?


I've made a few bucks. I keep everything in my Blizzard account, so I just dump the money back into the system.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Right now I'm just playing for the RMAH.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that going? I got bored and came back to RMAH and IAS nerfs. Still in A2 hell and am enjoying. Has anyone here made any money off of RMAH?
Click to expand...

I've fully paid for the game and then some. Blizzard just sent another 7 dollars to my PayPal account. It takes about 48 hours to get the money.

The whole concept of the RMAH and even the AH is very stupid in a Diablo game. It lessens the games main selling point which is the thrill of finding good loot.

I'm probably done playing so I sell all the decent and good gear that I find for money instead of wearing them as a upgrade or selling them for gold. I can't take my ingame items with me if I quit for awhile and who knows what changes blizzard is going to be making in the coming months that will probably make today's hot items obsolete. So until I change my mind I'm going to try to enjoy the game and trade my findings for money.

What really shocks me the most is the idea that blizzard is allowing this and people are buying into it. This is Diablo. Finding loot is what makes the game. If your not enjoying that find a different game. Don't spend even more cash trying to make a game you don't like fun. The biggest argument I hear is if I get X item I can farm more areas. After the last patch it is all pretty much the same and my own personal experience has been skill >> gear. I beat quite a few act 4 elites and my gear is awful. 1 mill gold and anyone could have better gear than me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdfloyd

Could someone give me an idea of how much this is worth? I don't craft items through the blacksmith because nothing ever comes out good enough for me to use.


----------



## kevindd992002

What is the difference of item level and a required level for a specific item? Why don't every item have item level but they all have required level?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hit inferno today!


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Could someone give me an idea of how much this is worth? I don't craft items through the blacksmith because nothing ever comes out good enough for me to use.


Not worth much. Less than 100k. Probably way less. Not even really worth owning or selling. Going to have to get lucky and find one with more properties. Some of those are worth millions. I think their drop rate is stupidly low for a item that you have to spend money and gamble on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is the difference of item level and a required level for a specific item? Why don't every item have item level but they all have required level?


This is only for the high level gear. At 60 the required level spotted increasing but the item level went to 63 and the players had no clue at first why a 63 blue was beating a 60 yellow by so much since both items appeared to be 60. Blizzard added item level to make this less confusing.
Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sold a lvl 55 axe with 350 damage for $500k. Woooo!


----------



## -SE7EN-

got my first set item to drop today, am quite pleased. Went to AH to see what I could get for it, they all look pretty similar in stats, but wildly differ in price. 50billion at the top, 300k towards the bottom. Stuck mine up for 50 million, hoping someone will grab it for whatever reason inspires people to buy crap just because its orange or green







its one of the shenlongs fist items, wouldve put on RM but dont have credit card, and i dont need blizzard bucks... although it ranges on there from $2-$250 so I wouldnt even know what to put it up for. Anyways, it prolly won't sell, so if one of you wanna make an offer for it, I'd take much less than the 50mill gold i put it up for (just hoping to get lucky on that one). game gold is what I'm looking for... or maybe a trade for a piece of the immortal king set (chest/belt) - or heck, just something better than what ive got.

Shenlong's Crashing Tide: Set Fist Weapon
469 DPS, +99-312 lightning, 146Dex, 108Int, +1.0 crit chance, Gain 25.5 life per spirit spent.
SEVEN#1236


----------



## Sainesk

Meh, Nightmarish on act 3+ Inferno as melee driving me nuts... especially when combined with frozen. I thought Barbarians from lore never give ground?







lol @ "fearless" said a million times in the Barbarian class video.


----------



## andyroo89

Witch doctor is crazy fun i just run around giggling while i throw my acid rain, and use my soul harvest + firebat combo.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> That's just not true... I've gotten plenty of rares from the bosses. Sure they're not amazing, but definitely more than useable at a lower level. In Normal, Diablo dropped 5 rares for me. I also have ZERO MF.
> Last night I found my 3rd Legendary, again with ZERO MF. It dropped off of someone running through the Silver Spire in Hell. The Butcher in Hell also dropped my 2nd Legendary. You must just be very unlucky, or there is a MF bug somewhere in the game.
> Also, I was stuck at Lvl 48 after Diablo in Nightmare, so I ran through the Act 3 quests (the signal fires/catapults one and the one where you destroy the enemy catapults) twice and made it to Lvl 50. That took maybe 30-40 min. I don't think it's really that big of a deal...


Hearing this just makes me hate you. I have stacked MF for awhile... have 160 hrs on my monk... have another wizzy... have not found a SINGLE legendary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> This has happened to me. It is very annoying. Going to turn off elective mode to see if that works like it was suggested in this thread.


...seems kind of counterproductive to use your mouse to activate skills. Am I missing something?

~double merged by E-Peen


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> This is only for the high level gear. At 60 the required level spotted increasing but the item level went to 63 and the players had no clue at first why a 63 blue was beating a 60 yellow by so much since both items appeared to be 60. Blizzard added item level to make this less confusing.
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Can you explain again? I don't understand what you said, sorry


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you explain again? I don't understand what you said, sorry


Before patch you could not see what iLvl items were. All you would see is "required lvl 60" but really the items were ilvl 60, ilvl 61, ilvl 62, and ilvl 63. Pre-patch, when a "required lvl 60" item dropped. all you saw was "lvl 60".

This goes for blues as well, so an ilvl63 blue is/or can be CONSIDERably better than a low iLvl yellow... but before they both just looked like "lvl 60" items.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone else tired of the reaper cost? ehh i meant the repair cost a.k.a the cost of death ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Before patch you could not see what iLvl items were. All you would see is "required lvl 60" but really the items were ilvl 60, ilvl 61, ilvl 62, and ilvl 63. Pre-patch, when a "required lvl 60" item dropped. all you saw was "lvl 60".
> This goes for blues as well, so an ilvl63 blue is/or can be CONSIDERably better than a low iLvl yellow... but before they both just looked like "lvl 60" items.


Hmmm, ok. Is this only for level 60 items? Because I have items lower than level 60 that already have ilvl.

So for items that has ilvl and required level, ilvl is the basis?


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you explain again? I don't understand what you said, sorry


I meant stopped not spotted. Swyping and posting never ends well for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ...seems kind of counterproductive to use your mouse to activate skills. Am I missing something?


I actually never knew I could use my mouse to activate skills. When trying to kite and use the right click I would on occasion knock off one of my skills and lose my buff. I'm clueless as to why Blizzard made this feature and turned it on by default.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I actually never knew I could use my mouse to activate skills. When trying to kite and use the right click I would on occasion knock off one of my skills and lose my buff. I'm clueless as to why Blizzard made this feature and turned it on by default.


I just caught what was happening after reading another post. Perks of starting melee I guess dont have to worry about enemies at the edge of the screen lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> I meant stopped not spotted. Swyping and posting never ends well for me.
> I actually never knew I could use my mouse to activate skills. When trying to kite and use the right click I would on occasion knock off one of my skills and lose my buff. I'm clueless as to why Blizzard made this feature and turned it on by default.


So for example the item level of an item is 53, can a level 50 character equip it?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, ok. Is this only for level 60 items? Because I have items lower than level 60 that already have ilvl.
> So for items that has ilvl and required level, ilvl is the basis?


"ilvl" simply means "item level" yes everything has an item level. Character level only goes to 60, but items go to 63.

the item level has nothing to do with the equip level requirement. the ilvl is simply the level of the item. the "required level" on the bottom right is what determined the level you need to be to use it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> "ilvl" simply means "item level" yes everything has an item level. Character level only goes to 60, but items go to 63.
> the item level has nothing to do with the equip level requirement. the ilvl is simply the level of the item. the "required level" on the bottom right is what determined the level you need to be to use it.


Thanks for the confirmation. So why won't Blizzard indicate the item levels of all items?

Also, when you are buying/selling items in the AH, the "level range" there is for item level or required level to equip?


----------



## SirWaWa

AA now works through nvidia control panel
the override settings was not available before
not a vram hog like sc2 at the same 8x csaa but still under 1gb
i haven't noticed a performance hit but the jaggies are gone


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. So why won't Blizzard indicate the item levels of all items?
> Also, when you are buying/selling items in the AH, the "level range" there is for item level or required level to equip?


That is a good question and one I am unsure about... I would image it would go by ilvl but i dont know... Blizzard DOES indicate the level of all items with the new patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone else tired of the reaper cost? ehh i meant the repair cost a.k.a the cost of death ?


VERY much so... I don't mind it too much, but I think that items def don't have enough durability. I can farm for a while WITHOUT dying and STILL be paying like 10k-20k in repairs... Add 2 or 3 deaths in there from a tough pack and your looking at 30-50k... lame!

~double merged by E-Peen


----------



## nycste

holy crapolo I guess most of you never played wow or similar games. item level is a very very simple concept.

let's say we all level 60. as of right now most of us are in lv 55-62 gear because that's the most common item level drops with ilvl 63 being the best potential (stat values) on an item.

so therefore if the best gear ilvl 63 drops more so in harder difficulty it makes sense to farm that in greater hopes of finding some.

when a patch or xpac comes out the best or easiest thing they could do is introduce content that is like act 5 inferno which would drop as example ilvl 64 gear making it potentially the best gear in the game still a requirement of being character level of 60 to equip it unless it has level requirements.

ilvl is a simple way to judge quality of gear but diablo3 is so random its hard to tell.

for ex. in wow on my rogue let's say I have the best lv 60 sword with 100dps ilvl off 60 etc etc. so a patch comes along and opens a new zone to play for all good level 60 players which drops ilvl 61 gear thus making my next upgrade a sword with 105dps for ex. it makes me want to play and achieve better while Diablo fails at this because its all random sheet.

I hope I helped explain ilvl and the concept of it.


----------



## mav451

iLvl was very relevant in Diablo 2. My thinking is there are SO many new players to Diablo 3, that some didn't even play Diablo 2.
It could also be an age thing (like 12 year olds playing D3). Just thinking about someone playing D3 that wasn't even 3 years old when D2 came out would make me feel super old, bwahahah.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone else tired of the reaper cost? ehh i meant the repair cost a.k.a the cost of death ?


+1

Not to mention I have well over 250+ hours in the game all classes from level 35 to 60, inferno & hardcore and have yet to find anything above a gold idem drop.


----------



## inertia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> +1
> Not to mention I have well over 250+ hours in the game all classes from level 35 to 60, inferno & hardcore and have yet to find anything above a gold idem drop.


2 60's and a 40 here over 150 hours all in and no legendary drop here either.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> That is a good question and one I am unsure about... I would image it would go by ilvl but i dont know... Blizzard DOES indicate the level of all items with the new patch.~double merged by E-Peen


Can anyone follow up on this question? How does one in AH know the level range of the items bought and sold there?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can anyone follow up on this question? How does one in AH know the level range of the items bought and sold there?


I don't understand the question....

every piece of gear has an item level requirement to equip it so you must be x level to equip x item. item level aka ilvl just tells you how randomly powerful it is. that doesn't mean its better per say just means it should be better but Diablo loot system is horrible compared to wow I have no idea what Diablo 1 and 2 were like.

but in wow a lv 60 item level 60 let's say or tier 1 shared 100 stat points for example on greens aka common gear but those 100 stats were random. in Diablo 3 there is no promise on 100 stats per lv 60 item and this is my biggest problem.

most ilvl 63 items I've seen have been horrible and vendored just because they potential are the best does no way guarantee them to have ilvl 63 stat values let alone good combos and this is why thr loot system is horrible.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> I don't understand the question....
> every piece of gear has an item level requirement to equip it so you must be x level to equip x item. item level aka ilvl just tells you how randomly powerful it is. that doesn't mean its better per say just means it should be better but Diablo loot system is horrible compared to wow I have no idea what Diablo 1 and 2 were like.
> but in wow a lv 60 item level 60 let's say or tier 1 shared 100 stat points for example on greens aka common gear but those 100 stats were random. in Diablo 3 there is no promise on 100 stats per lv 60 item and this is my biggest problem.
> most ilvl 63 items I've seen have been horrible and vendored just because they potential are the best does no way guarantee them to have ilvl 63 stat values let alone good combos and this is why thr loot system is horrible.


My question was:

when you are buying/selling items in the AH, the "level range" there is for item level or required level to equip?


----------



## StaticFX

im confused... i finally made lvl 60.

and got 4 NV stacked... and all of a sudden they disappeared? i thought they lasted 30 mins and reset with each new one.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> im confused... i finally made lvl 60.
> and got 4 NV stacked... and all of a sudden they disappeared? i thought they lasted 30 mins and reset with each new one.


Did you change skills?


----------



## We Gone

So What happened...

Have a 60 DH was doing 8K damage now cycles from 35k to 51K ? was this part of the new change?


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Did you change skills?


yes, swapped caltrops.... seriously!!??? sigh


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> yes, swapped caltrops.... seriously!!??? sigh


If you change skills Neph valor resets.


----------



## Sainesk

does anyone remember where this is from, can't remember the exact quote but it goes something like this: The Barbarians are trained to climb mountains carrying immense burdens at an early age, something something, is it truly a surprise then that they never give ground?

I think it may be from one of the books found in Act 3... I'm going to complain on the Bliz forums that i'm running in fear around 80% of the time vs nightmarish when the lore has a bunch of stuff like this aswell as the class video calling them fearless a bunch of times.
edit: nevermind it's the nerves of steel passive description:The trials begin with childhood; skinning ferocious beasts, climbing windswept cliffs and carrying weapons to make a south soldier weep. Is it any wonder that they never give ground?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> So What happened...
> Have a 60 DH was doing 8K damage now cycles from 35k to 51K ? was this part of the new change?


I would assume that you are using sharpshooter passive, which increases the chance of doing a crit hit every second. the dps will continute to increase, until you reach 100% chance your next shot will be a critical hit. taking off that passive will give you your true base dps. mine is about 20-30k, and hits about 65k when sharpshooter is at 100%.


----------



## Backwoods166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> My question was:
> when you are buying/selling items in the AH, the "level range" there is for item level or required level to equip?


The level range is level requirement not including any lvl req lowering stats on item. Search for lvl 58 items and all items require you are 58 to equip. All items with an attribute lowering the lvl requirement will be found in a search for the original lvl requirement. i.e. an item lvl req 58 with "lowers level requirement by 3" (now lvl req 55) will be found under a search for lvl 58 items and will not be found in a search for lvl 55 items.

Hope this is clear!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backwoods166*
> 
> The level range is level requirement not including any lvl req lowering stats on item. Search for lvl 58 items and all items require you are 58 to equip. All items with an attribute lowering the lvl requirement will be found in a search for the original lvl requirement. i.e. an item lvl req 58 with "lowers level requirement by 3" (now lvl req 55) will be found under a search for lvl 58 items and will not be found in a search for lvl 55 items.
> Hope this is clear!


Thank you very much! This is exactly the answer I've been looking for


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Blizzard DOES indicate the level of all items with the new patch.


My weapons have item level indicated on them but most of my armor don't (they have required level indicated thouh). So what is it you're saying that blizzard does indicate the item level of all items?


----------



## Sainesk

are the best items in the game only available through crafting? I mean, do some dropped items have the chance to roll as many properties as some of the best crafted ones?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> My weapons have item level indicated on them but most of my armor don't (they have required level indicated thouh). So what is it you're saying that blizzard does indicate the item level of all items?


I only get on OCN from work so I don't have access to the game... but, if memory serves me, with the new patch all higher level items (of which ilvl is relevant), will have the ilvl listed on the bottom left of the item screen.

I know for lower level items it still doesn't list an ilvl for some of them... because the ilvl is irrelevant and the required level IS the item level. I think you are worrying about this too much. Item level really is not so significant until you hit lvl 60...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> are the best items in the game only available through crafting? I mean, do some dropped items have the chance to roll as many properties as some of the best crafted ones?


Yes, dropped items have the same chance. Only difference is the percentage tables as you can do a quick search and see... are pretty rare. If you know someone that can craft some sweet gear, and dont mind forking out the loot for the gamble... then you are guaranteed stats. BUT, farming the latter acts will get them eventually. I've gotten some SWEET shtuff since 1.0.3 released. However, like a few posters from yesterday, I have 200 hrs on the game and STILL haven't found a legendary OR set item... With my luck, the first one I find will be in act 1 of normal when I start leveling a new toon and will be found when im like lvl 5 haha

~double post merged by E-Peen


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I only get on OCN from work so I don't have access to the game... but, if memory serves me, with the new patch all higher level items (of which ilvl is relevant), will have the ilvl listed on the bottom left of the item screen.
> I know for lower level items it still doesn't list an ilvl for some of them... because the ilvl is irrelevant and the required level IS the item level. I think you are worrying about this too much. Item level really is not so significant until you hit lvl 60...


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yes, dropped items have the same chance. Only difference is the percentage tables as you can do a quick search and see... are pretty rare. If you know someone that can craft some sweet gear, and dont mind forking out the loot for the gamble... then you are guaranteed stats. BUT, farming the latter acts will get them eventually. I've gotten some SWEET shtuff since 1.0.3 released. However, like a few posters from yesterday, I have 200 hrs on the game and STILL haven't found a legendary OR set item... With my luck, the first one I find will be in act 1 of normal when I start leveling a new toon and will be found when im like lvl 5 haha


What do you mean by percentage tables?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I have 200 hrs on the game and STILL haven't found a legendary OR set item...


ouch heh, I only have like 210 hours (feels like i've done more though... maybe +200 hours browsing AH?







) and gotten a bunch from getting 5 stack (in and around Leoric's manor/Agony 2/Cemetery) then farming Warden/Butcher and all elite packs in Warden/Agony 3, though many of them have been things like swords with Discipline for Demon Hunters and such


----------



## Beens17

Anyone knows if the Hydra dmg is also affecting LoH ?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> ouch heh, I only have like 210 hours (feels like i've done more though... maybe +200 hours browsing AH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and gotten a bunch from getting 5 stack (in and around Leoric's manor/Agony 2/Cemetery) then farming Warden/Butcher and all elite packs in Warden/Agony 3, though many of them have been things like swords with Discipline for Demon Hunters and such


Yeah man I have farmed act 1 inferno for days with 5 neph stacks and STILL nothing... i'm just hoping when I do find my first it is going to be epic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> percentage of rare drops for lvl 60 items... Do a quick internet search for "diablo 3 inferno rare drop rate" or something to that effect...


~double post merged by E-Peen


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Somehow blizzard thinks it is fun. They think we enjoy this and after getting stronger can return and meet that challenge. But when they say return what exactly do they mean? These random mob types can appear at any given time. What really frustrates me the most is reflect damage. I get killed by attacking. I normally use hydra FD kite on elites while blasting them with arcane orb and magic missle. However, hydras do more dps than I have hp to stand up against so I'm forced to not use it when faced against these mob types. I still manage to beat them but it isn't fun.
> There are a few mob types that I can't beat and I doubt anyone can. It isn't fun. It's annoying.
> Right now I'm just playing for the RMAH. I'm selling all my gear I find their instead of using it in the AH or as upgrades. At this point I'm done playing until the next patch and if that is bad I'm done altogether. Every patch blizzard has nerfed big and gave little. I'm not going to rebuild my player only to have to spend the time to do it again after that patch. First the force armor demon skin combo that could have been altered to be more fair but blizzard nerfed beyond usable making that gear useless. Then the IAS that they did the same thing to.


I counter that problem with 2200hp per sec and 550 LoH.
Using the Hydra too.


----------



## mav451

I found my 3rd legendary yesterday. True to my last finds, it was yet again low-level garbage (some lvl11 WD off-hand) - I was leveling my lvl24 barb at the time.
Seriously I'd rather I didn't find anything and then "suddenly" find a skull grasp or something haha.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> I found my 3rd legendary yesterday. True to my last finds, it was yet again low-level garbage (some lvl11 WD off-hand) - I was leveling my lvl24 barb at the time.
> Seriously I'd rather I didn't find anything and then "suddenly" find a skull grasp or something haha.


at least you didn't find the best in slot legendary bracers for DHs (pre-patch) and sold it for 500,000 gold


----------



## Fr0sty

athene is just amazing


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well I'm on act 3 inferno, Definitely want to move to a crit/dodge build but I'm sure the gear costs would be astronomical.

Basically I would setup like this:
Sweeping wind/Cyclone
Fists of Thunder/Lightning Flash (theoretically)
Mantra of Evasion/Backlash
Breath of Heaven/Blazing Wrath
Serenity/Ascension
The Guardian's Path
Sixth Sense
One With Everything

one slot open for something like either Deadly Reach/Foresight or Mystic Ally/Earth

Seems like the most "Godly" build available at this point...


----------



## Sainesk

aww yeah, hunting the AH like a boss







29% block shields with All Resists are overpriced but this much Vit + Resist to something is a steal - like half my regular combat gear has Gold Find now...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> athene's *girlfriend* is just amazing hot.


----------



## Beens17

Hey again !

Two more questions i would like you guys to help with:
1. Does bleed trigger LoH ?
2. I'm a Wizard on act 2, I'm using a kinda tankish build with 2.2k hp regen and 550 LoH and its hard to decide which rune should i use with Energy Armor, is it the 40% all resist buff (Which pump my resists to 790-900) or the 35% max hit thingy?

Thx.


----------



## rdfloyd

Stupid question, but does everyone else get outbid on items at the very last second? I've been outbid with ~5 seconds remaining on my last 5 items. It's almost like they are using a weird form of snipe swipe for D3. Anyone experienced anything like this?

EDIT: I should mention that I drop a high bid in the last couple of seconds to try and secure, but then right before the item expires, I get outbid. I never have time to rebid.


----------



## Rebelord

Meh. Athene is just full of himself IMO. I don't really care for him. I saw the video of when he mistakenly showed his password then was basically jacked for all his stuff. His reaction speaks it all really. That and he is achieving these glory achievements by what? Himself farming? No, mostly other ppl that are farming just to give the gear and gold. Meh. However, when I have seen streams of other players that were progressing in Hardcore, had worked up to Act 4, very nice gear then died. Some were pissed, some were just "Oh my, I died" and moved on. ( This statement is my opinion, not starting anything, just my opinion. I do acknowledge that other people are fans of Athene. )

Sainesk: Nice find on that shield, very nice find.

Rebelord

Rebelord#1559 in game.
Barbarian: 55k HP 800-850 resists, 18k dps 10k Armor
Hit me up, usually farming Act 1/2 at night. I am also progressing through Act 3.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Never found a legendary before, until today.. I found two.

Oddly enough they both dropped on separate runs where I received no Warden loot due to being too far away.


----------



## JustLo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Stupid question, but does everyone else get outbid on items at the very last second? I've been outbid with ~5 seconds remaining on my last 5 items. It's almost like they are using a weird form of snipe swipe for D3. Anyone experienced anything like this?
> EDIT: I should mention that I drop a high bid in the last couple of seconds to try and secure, but then right before the item expires, I get outbid. I never have time to rebid.


It's simple bro. When you bid on an item it asks your max bid. So those people had a higher max bid than you set so they win the auction


----------



## hellr4isEr

can we trade weapons on here (trade/sell)? or does this thread not allow it?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> can we trade weapons on here (trade/sell)? or does this thread not allow it?


For real currency / real money, no. For in-game gold, there should be no issue.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Meh. Athene is just full of himself IMO. I don't really care for him. I saw the video of when he mistakenly showed his password then was basically jacked for all his stuff. His reaction speaks it all really. That and he is achieving these glory achievements by what? Himself farming? No, mostly other ppl that are farming just to give the gear and gold. Meh. However, when I have seen streams of other players that were progressing in Hardcore, had worked up to Act 4, very nice gear then died. Some were pissed, some were just "Oh my, I died" and moved on. ( This statement is my opinion, not starting anything, just my opinion. I do acknowledge that other people are fans of Athene. )
> Sainesk: Nice find on that shield, very nice find.
> Rebelord
> Rebelord#1559 in game.
> Barbarian: 55k HP 800-850 resists, 18k dps 10k Armor
> Hit me up, usually farming Act 1/2 at night. I am also progressing through Act 3.


never heard of this guy... after watching not even 2 seconds of his vids all I kept thinking was looooooooooooooooooser


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> For real currency / real money, no. For in-game gold, there should be no issue.


PLEASE do NOT allow this here....







if you visit the official battlenet forum, the class section is nothing but gold spammer selling stuff now... you have to go back 5 pages to find 1 useful thread on the class specific forum at battlenet now... if word got out that OCN allows spammers to post their warez here... this thread will get destroyed by the gold farmers...

please think twice (and reference the class section of the battlenet forum) before allowing this...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> PLEASE do NOT allow this here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you visit the official battlenet forum, the class section is nothing but gold spammer selling stuff now... you have to go back 5 pages to find 1 useful thread on the class specific forum at battlenet now... if word got out that OCN allows spammers to post their warez here... this thread will get destroyed by the gold farmers...
> please think twice (and reference the class section of the battlenet forum) before allowing this...


we are supposed to have another thread just for that

but never heard back from the Moderator about it


----------



## pjBSOD

I'll look into it for you guys as I am not actually sure if we're even allowing the trading of in-game items to be discussed. Obviously items you get and what not can be discussed, but I am not sure if we're allowing you to say you're selling an item, etc.

Will report back when I have an answer.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> we are supposed to have another thread just for that
> but never heard back from the Moderator about it


unfortunately gold spammers would just spam both threads... it's just how things are when $ is involved. you may not allow $ here, but in game gold can easily be translated to $ when people are allowed to buy gold.... it's one of the main reasons that the best gears are sold in the gold AH instead of the RMAH atm. the RMAH has a cap of $250 and gold farmers simply sell the high end gear for gold, then sell the gold for more then $250 total for said item.


----------



## Emitz989

Hey guys, just curious...

How much is gold going for in the US RMAH? I don't think gold is for sale yet on EU serves...

To be honest I am not keen on buying any (I'm setting myself goals for earning as much as I can each week) just curious as to what it's worth at the moment in game.

For info, I have Gold Find gear with 289% with my 5 stacks of NV


----------



## pjBSOD

I have updated the OP with the rules regarding the trading of items here on OCN.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I have updated the OP with the rules regarding the trading of items here on OCN.


What about item for item trades, or giving them away?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Freebies are fine (in the correct section) but item for item trades are the same as in game gold for item and not allowed.


----------



## Csokis

First Set


----------



## Fr0sty

wizzard + archon + disintegrate = epic fun

ohh and i got my first legendary

yes a sub par level 20 something 2handed crossbow


----------



## Crazy9000

Where are you guys finding your set/legendary items?

The only one I've found so far was off the skeleton king in inferno, on my first kill of him. Was lucky enough to get a level 60 barb belt, which sold for $20 on the RMAH.

My GF found a (obviously) low level WD head at some point in normal difficulty.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Where are you guys finding your set/legendary items?
> The only one I've found so far was off the skeleton king in inferno, on my first kill of him. Was lucky enough to get a level 60 barb belt, which sold for $20 on the RMAH.
> My GF found a (obviously) low level WD head at some point in normal difficulty.


Right now, now that MF no longer works on chests etc...The only viable option is to farm Champ packs.

Personally, I've given up on the game for a bit -- I'm by no means a glass cannon and I can't even get through Act 2 Inferno...It's ridiculous.

They still haven't tested it by any means but, alas...This is what remains...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Where are you guys finding your set/legendary items?
> The only one I've found so far was off the skeleton king in inferno, on my first kill of him. Was lucky enough to get a level 60 barb belt, which sold for $20 on the RMAH.
> My GF found a (obviously) low level WD head at some point in normal difficulty.


found mine in normal difficulty act 3 right before azmodan

in a pack of white demons

but the stats are sucky at best on it like many other legendary items


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Is there a way to lock the skills to your action bar? I know Blizzard has mentioned they have a somewhat if almost entirely non modular user interface... but locking skills should be something that you're able to enable. My friend actually threw a skill off of his bars close to the end of our MF run and lost all of his stacks.


for all of you that were asking before... including myself

here's the solution http://www.overclock.net/t/1274278/diablo-iii-howto-to-lock-the-skills-to-your-action-bar-solution-inside/0_50


----------



## pjBSOD

Yeah, I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Cryosis00

A couple streams I watch said they felt Act3 and 4 were hot fixed over the weekend. The quality of drops especially the number of ilvl 63 items per run was way up over earlier attempts when patch 1.0.3 first went live.

I found 3 legendary items over the weekend. Only found 1 before that in 200+ hours of play.

Maybe Blizz fixed something or maybe they didn't but for the time being I at least feel something changed.

Masked any truth to these programs out there that are letting people see the item stats with out ID'ing an item? What I was reading over the weekend is people saying the item stats are rolled when the item drops not when you ID it and I guess there are programs out there that will allow you to read the rolled values of un-ID'd items.

I have seen people in trade chat selling high end legendary or ilvl 63 un-ID'd items as gambles but it makes me wonder if people who are doing this may already know the rolled stats are junk and are trying to make a quick profit.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Masked any truth to these programs out there that are letting people see the item stats with out ID'ing an item? What I was reading over the weekend is people saying the item stats are rolled when the item drops not when you ID it and I guess there are programs out there that will allow you to read the rolled values of un-ID'd items.
> I have seen people in trade chat selling high end legendary or ilvl 63 un-ID'd items as gambles but it makes me wonder if people who are doing this may already know the rolled stats are junk and are trying to make a quick profit.


As far as I know, that's not possible.

Items exist on the server and to accomplish that task, you'd have to mine the item ID which, isn't available to the public...So, I'm leaning on a very strong, no...

I don't know for sure, though, I've been really busy.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As far as I know, that's not possible.
> Items exist on the server and to accomplish that task, you'd have to mine the item ID which, isn't available to the public...So, I'm leaning on a very strong, no...
> I don't know for sure, though, I've been really busy.


It was completely possible in Diablo II, despite the items being server side as well. I ran a bot that wouldn't even pick up items unless they had the stats you wanted.

I know D3 is built on a different system, but the items being server side don't seem to prevent this.


----------



## Nethermir

ok so i am guessing blizz made a ninja patch on champ/elite packs. they use their abilities waaaaaaaaaaaay more often. vortex every second? endless lasers? successive freezing ice bursts thingy? the d3 team really needs to carefully think what they are doing.

~profanity removed by moderator


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ok so i am guessing blizz made a ninja patch on champ/elite packs. they use their abilities waaaaaaaaaaaay more often. vortex every second? endless lasers? successive freezing ice bursts thingy? the d3 team really needs to carefully think what they are doing.


Yeah I'm going to go back to diablo II for a bit and wait out a few patches before playing too seriously. Seems like there's quite a few things for them to work out before Inferno is truly enjoyable; I don't want to be burned out before they get there.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ok so i am guessing blizz made a ninja patch on champ/elite packs. they use their abilities waaaaaaaaaaaay more often. vortex every second? endless lasers? successive freezing ice bursts thingy? the d3 team really needs to carefully think what they are doing.


They must be enraged all the time now since so many people wanted refunds.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ok so i am guessing blizz made a ninja patch on champ/elite packs. they use their abilities waaaaaaaaaaaay more often. vortex every second? endless lasers? successive freezing ice bursts thingy? the d3 team really needs to carefully think what they are doing.


definitely been thinking the same thing. not only that, but they stated they changed mortar, making the range 100% farther, but the minimum range also 100% farther (so melee is like likely to be hit by it) but it seems to not work if you're up against the walls... and also if there is more than 1 of them, they usually scatter, making the minimum range useless.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ok so i am guessing blizz made a ninja patch on champ/elite packs. they use their abilities waaaaaaaaaaaay more often. vortex every second? endless lasers? successive freezing ice bursts thingy? the d3 team really needs to carefully think what they are doing.


Things seem to get crazy when a pack has the HORDE affix with certain other affixes such as arcane. You would think you are watching a laser show in D3.

In Highland Crossing when I come up against certain rares they have no affixes under their names but they actually do. It only happens in this one zone so I assume this is a bug introduced since 1.0.3 but could have been their longer since I only just started to farm their with the drop change.

Have experienced some other oddities like the resurrection bar still showing a timer but being able to res anyways. My health bar being full but my health still showing like I was about to die so I would have that red low life halo on my screen. Was able to fix that by taking off a piece of gear with VIT then equipping it again.

All these things only seeming to appear since 1.0.3.

Still holding out hope for the game but it is getting harder to want to play each day.

If I could get 1 thing changed in the game it would be that nothing below ilvl 58 or 59 drop in Inferno. No point in seeing anything lower.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ok so i am guessing blizz made a ninja patch on champ/elite packs. they use their abilities waaaaaaaaaaaay more often. vortex every second? endless lasers? successive freezing ice bursts thingy? the d3 team really needs to carefully think what they are doing.


ohhh... yes, i felt that yesterday indeed

it was one ice bomb freeze after freeze when fighting Izual

it was a non stop freeze, like WTH? you can't even cast any spell or skill the freeze to freeze is less than a fraction of a second

and izual was spamming the freeze non stop

some how we managed to stay alive, barely....

thank goodness we had a pretty good team, and we made sure to wipe out the little guys which the other 2 take out izual, and we had the Sentry / Hydra going on, so that saved us some grace while we were all frozen

and in the Caves... specially the 2 on the Forsaken Woods, or whatever the name, the 2 yo have to visit to get the 2 balls to open the gate on one of the quest

it was never ending Arcane lasers after lasers

same thing on the Dahgur Oasis in Act 2, those eltes/ champs just kept on casting those Arcane lasers non stop


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> definitely been thinking the same thing. not only that, but they stated they changed mortar, making the range 100% farther, but the minimum range also 100% farther (so melee is like likely to be hit by it) but it seems to not work if you're up against the walls... and also if there is more than 1 of them, they usually scatter, making the minimum range useless.


horde+mortar is very interesting. encountered it yesterday as I was farming act 1 haha. good thing i put gloom on my bars that day for reflect damage mobs.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> They must be enraged all the time now since so many people wanted refunds.


that's probably their silent way of saying "*bleep* u whiners" lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> definitely been thinking the same thing. not only that, but they stated they changed mortar, making the range 100% farther, but the minimum range also 100% farther (so melee is like likely to be hit by it) but it seems to not work if you're up against the walls... and also if there is more than 1 of them, they usually scatter, making the minimum range useless.


them scattering so they can hit in all directions is kinda cool to me, because that makes teaming up a little more dynamic. need a good tank, ranged class needs to move around but blizz screws it up by "hey let's add vortex every second, or maybe endless walls to trap them. oh, and let's not forget the lahzers. we need extra health reflect too..yeah that should do it".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to go back to diablo II for a bit and wait out a few patches before playing too seriously. Seems like there's quite a few things for them to work out before Inferno is truly enjoyable; I don't want to be burned out before they get there.


i found myself playing sc2 again instead of d3, got 2 level 60s and after i get level 60 for each class im also gonna wait for a few patches to roll in before playing seriously. i still grind since i dont really have tip top items but really other than that, i dont think there's anything else to do. im considering looking into TL2 also


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> that's probably their silent way of saying "*bleep* u whiners" lol.
> them scattering so they can hit in all directions is kinda cool to me, because that makes teaming up a little more dynamic. need a good tank, ranged class needs to move around but blizz screws it up by "hey let's add vortex every second, or maybe endless walls to trap them. oh, and let's not forget the lahzers. we need extra health reflect too..yeah that should do it".
> i found myself playing sc2 again instead of d3, got 2 level 60s and after i get level 60 for each class im also gonna wait for a few patches to roll in before playing seriously. i still grind since i dont really have tip top items but really other than that, i dont think there's anything else to do. im considering looking into TL2 also


i'm bored of the game already, it's not fun

I just want to finish Inferno and kill Diablo with one of each class, then i'll but the game to pasture, sell it or whatever...

Blizzard failed horribly this time around, it's the first game i do not enjoy as i did with all their previous games.

the idea of getting Torchlight 2 for $20 is starting to sink in to me, just to see what the original D2 developers made on TL2
compared to the $100 i spend for D3 CE it's a bargain


----------



## Bobotheklown

Over the weekend I bought 5-6 items for my barb and tried out the endless whirlwind spec.

Absolutely amazing! I can actually down Belial before he enrages now and even carried my Monk friend (with 1700+ to all resists?!?!) through the larder.


----------



## -SE7EN-

hah, anyone else get hit by crazy lag? was in a pub game of 4, and the game froze up for well over 5 min before i left (we were killing a treasure goblin, so i waited a bit longer to see how that worked out lol) weird thing was, we could chat with each other, but game was frozen playing-wise....


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> hah, anyone else get hit by crazy lag? was in a pub game of 4, and the game froze up for well over 5 min before i left (we were killing a treasure goblin, so i waited a bit longer to see how that worked out lol) weird thing was, we could chat with each other, but game was frozen playing-wise....


Wow ghetto.

I have been getting fed up with the lag recently. Ever since 1.03 I've been getting terrible rubber banding, gotten me killed multiple times too


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> hah, anyone else get hit by crazy lag? was in a pub game of 4, and the game froze up for well over 5 min before i left (we were killing a treasure goblin, so i waited a bit longer to see how that worked out lol) weird thing was, we could chat with each other, but game was frozen playing-wise....


yup, happened last night to me too. game freezes but we are still able to chat w/ each other.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I was bored at work and wanted to see what the max gold find I could eventually get on my DH would be. Here it is if anyone finds it useful.

Helm: 50% (25% helm + 25% gem)
Shoulders: 25%
Chest: 25%
Gloves: 25%
Belt: 25%
Pants: 25%
Boots: 25%
Amulet: 40%
Ring1: 20%
Ring2: 20%
Weapon MH: N/A
Weapon OH: 25% (Shield only...Mojo/Quiver/Source = 20%)

Follower (20% of their total GF/MF)
Amulet: 40%
Ring1: 20%
Ring2: 20%
Follower Special: N/A
Weapon OH: 25% (Templar + Shield)

Grand Total: 326% GF

Max GF costs an arm, leg, and your unborn child so good luck getting it







.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It was completely possible in Diablo II, despite the items being server side as well. I ran a bot that wouldn't even pick up items unless they had the stats you wanted.
> I know D3 is built on a different system, but the items being server side don't seem to prevent this.


It was possible in D2 because the game was client-side.

The game isn't client-side anymore.

I'm going to stick with my original answer because, even my winging this answer right now, in order to even filter the packets, the item would have to be ID'd...Otherwise, it's a direct server-based intrusion.

Now, what it doesn't stop Person 01 from doing is making a program that takes PREVIOUS versions of that item and randomly "guessing" what it could be...That's entirely possible and a very obvious scam.

Ultimately, I think those programs just exist to guess...Existing stats are everywhere at this point...


----------



## Pidoma

Hey guys. I got D3 on release and have been playing it just about everyday. I am only at 75 hours right now. On Act II Inferno on my Wizard. Lastnight found my 2nd Legendary item on the Butcher. Currently its on the RMAH for $20. I hope it sells









Have been slowly pushing my way through Act II (not as easy as Act I). When I am not doing this I am running Act I Warden/Butcher over and over again. 3-5 times a night. Is this still the way to go? I usually don't die doing this so it is quite nice.

I have yet to buy anything on the AH. Gold or Real Money. I just sell items and usually they don't sell. Only able to sell 2/10 of the items I list and I list them cheap 20-30k. What I do now is just try and sell any Epic item on the AH if it doesn't sell once then I either salvage it or vendor it.

If anyone wants to play I am usually on aroun 7pm-11PM PST M-F hit me up. Battle Tag: Pidoma#1684


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Hey guys. I got D3 on release and have been playing it just about everyday. I am only at 75 hours right now. On Act II Inferno on my Wizard. Lastnight found my 2nd Legendary item on the Butcher. Currently its on the RMAH for $20. I hope it sells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been slowly pushing my way through Act II (not as easy as Act I). When I am not doing this I am running Act I Warden/Butcher over and over again. 3-5 times a night. Is this still the way to go? I usually don't die doing this so it is quite nice.
> I have yet to buy anything on the AH. Gold or Real Money. I just sell items and usually they don't sell. Only able to sell 2/10 of the items I list and I list them cheap 20-30k. What I do now is just try and sell any Epic item on the AH if it doesn't sell once then I either salvage it or vendor it.
> If anyone wants to play I am usually on aroun 7pm-11PM PST M-F hit me up. Battle Tag: Pidoma#1684


Butcher/Warden runs are still the way to go. The ease and speed in which you can farm elites trumps any of the other acts IMO. 99.9% of the items are garbage, again IMO but at least you get a ton of loot to sell or vendor.

Just so I don't get entirely bored with Butcher/Warden I change things up and do Act2 goblin farming. Surprised they have not patch it out of the game yet.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Max GF costs an arm, leg, and your unborn child so good luck getting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My Barbs rocking 88% on his normal combat gear







800+ gold piles even without any NV helps with the repairs...


----------



## Cryosis00

I watch Kripp's stream often. His early Inferno builds helped me when I hit a wall on my Barb.

Anyways this clip was interesting to me and I agree with his views on the state of the game.


----------



## sugiik

i just hit the wall at act 3 on ghom
barb 20kdps fully buffed
1k all resis(buffed)
9,7k armor(buifed)
35,6k hp

it's poison leak out my hp fast, and the poison filled all the room....

any hint ?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Lovin' those kripp tips for sure!

Pvp xp is such a great idea, I do hope something like that is implemented


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> i just hit the wall at act 3 on ghom
> barb 20kdps fully buffed
> 1k all resis(buffed)
> 9,7k armor(buifed)
> 35,6k hp
> it's poison leak out my hp fast, and the poison filled all the room....
> any hint ?


overpower with crushing advance rune turns that fight into easy mode. Leap Iron impact and Ignore pain with iron hide help while waiting for overpowers short cooldown. Good to have a little LoH too though if you're going to stand in the clouds for the whole fight... Personally use Frenzy with sidearm for max DPS/+75% atk speed.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Has a Monk what kind of stats should I have before I go into Act 2?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> i just hit the wall at act 3 on ghom
> barb 20kdps fully buffed
> 1k all resis(buffed)
> 9,7k armor(buifed)
> 35,6k hp
> it's poison leak out my hp fast, and the poison filled all the room....
> any hint ?


similar to sainesk's reply, i used life steal/regen abilities that is available. i think i also used pound of flesh as passive too. when tanking ghom, make sure you move in a square-like fashion, that way you are not spreading the poison clouds. move clockwise or counter-clockwise.


----------



## Rickles

Pvp as a barb would suck.. could you imagine going against a DH???


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Pvp as a barb would suck.. could you imagine going against a DH???


yeah, itd be a pain, but 1 hit from leap or charge would be his death, and you're probably going to be immune to caltrops when in beserker mode.... I'm more concerned about WDs.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, itd be a pain, but 1 hit from leap or charge would be his death, and you're probably going to be immune to caltrops when in beserker mode.... I'm more concerned about WDs.


smoke screen > barb...

Those Kripp tips seem pretty cool, I like his idea of champion levels... would give me something to look forward to rather than the endless gear grind..


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Pvp as a barb would suck.. could you imagine going against a DH???


it depends on how blizz would implement pvp. in other games damages/skills usually get nerfd when in pvp mode to balance the classes. but ranged will always kite, melee will always have to run after them.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> smoke screen > barb...
> Those Kripp tips seem pretty cool, I like his idea of champion levels... would give me something to look forward to rather than the endless gear grind..


As blizz adds a rune that ignores all immunities to a barb attack (also go through shielding PvE)...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Did anyone want this?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did anyone want this?


Sell that man, the reduced level req will net you maybe 150k?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I was bored at work and wanted to see what the max gold find I could eventually get on my DH would be. Here it is if anyone finds it useful.
> Helm: 50% (25% helm + 25% gem)
> Shoulders: 25%
> Chest: 25%
> Gloves: 25%
> Belt: 25%
> Pants: 25%
> Boots: 25%
> Amulet: 40%
> Ring1: 20%
> Ring2: 20%
> Weapon MH: N/A
> Weapon OH: 25% (Shield only...Mojo/Quiver/Source = 20%)
> Follower (20% of their total GF/MF)
> Amulet: 40%
> Ring1: 20%
> Ring2: 20%
> Follower Special: N/A
> Weapon OH: 25% (Templar + Shield)
> Grand Total: 326% GF
> Max GF costs an arm, leg, and your unborn child so good luck getting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good info









so 326% + 5 stack of NV
should be close to 350%


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Did anyone notice their dodge chance drop? My dodge chance went from 66% to 43%.


----------



## Bobotheklown

For all you min-maxers out there, here is a nifty chart with maximum possible values for every affix.

Enjoy!








http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/item-affix-quick-look-chart

note: it does *not* include special legendary affixes, such as the MF on wirt's leg.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Sell that man, the reduced level req will net you maybe 150k?


Probably could get around 150-200K from someone for it. Was just wondering if any OCN D3 homies wanted it before I listed it for sell. Also got a few 500-600 DPS wands I might give away later too.


----------



## psyside

Guys please help me, where to find Page of blacksmith and page of jevel crafting, thanks in advance! im lvl 21 if that means something.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Guys please help me, where to find Page of blacksmith and page of jevel crafting, thanks in advance! im lvl 21 if that means something.


It is nightmare difficulty i do believe, and then the regular tomes in hell.. tomes of secrets are in inferno.
edit:
i can give you some if you need.. SE7EN#1236


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Sell that man, the reduced level req will net you maybe 150k?


wait, what? those kinds of items sell for that much? i must be doing things wrong coz it's i usually salvage them or sell it for like, 15k


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> wait, what? those kinds of items sell for that much? i must be doing things wrong coz it's i usually salvage them or sell it for like, 15k


Depends on what type of item really. This one has a decently high DPS as well as a good amount of vitality along with the huge level drop. It pretty much is a weapon investment until the player's DH can hit 60 and use the real level 60 weapons. This pretty much insures the DH to be able to face roll most things in Hell.







I sold the last wand I found (600+ DPS with 5 level drop) for 350K.


----------



## B-rock

Well how much do you guys think I could get for this weapon then? I posted it a couple of pages back, but a good price estimate would be awesome. I'm gonna let some RL friends barrow it before I sell it though.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I managed to snag a 766.2dps 2H Crossbow (-11 level requirement & 249 vit) for 30k yesterday. Been steamrolling hell since I could equip it at level 49







. Best thing is I can turn around and sell it for higher than what I paid I bet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Well how much do you guys think I could get for this weapon then? I posted it a couple of pages back, but a good price estimate would be awesome. I'm gonna let some RL friends barrow it before I sell it though.


That has dex and vit as well as -15 level req, might be worth selling on the RMAH.


----------



## Pidoma

B-Rock I love your avatar!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That has dex and vit as well as -15 level req, might be worth selling on the RMAH.


But I haz claimed it!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I managed to snag a 766.2dps 2H Crossbow (-11 level requirement & 249 vit) for 30k yesterday. Been steamrolling hell since I could equip it at level 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Best thing is I can turn around and sell it for higher than what I paid I bet.


Sounds like the one I sold yesterday for 30k


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So did anyone want the one I linked? If not I am putting it in AH, starting bid 50K.


----------



## Sainesk

Diablo - y u easier than elite packs?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> It is nightmare difficulty i do believe, and then the regular tomes in hell.. tomes of secrets are in inferno.
> edit:
> i can give you some if you need.. SE7EN#1236


Thanks bro, i'm really new to this game, do i have to play from lvl 1 in nightmare mode or i countinue with my items in nightmare mode, but from lvl 60?

And abouт giving me some, what do you mean by that i dont understand


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks bro, i'm really new to this game, do i have to play from lvl 1 in nightmare mode or i countinue with my items in nightmare mode, but from lvl 60?
> And abouт giving me some, what do you mean by that i dont understand


Once you beat act IV, your character moves on to nightmare with all their items and levels intact.

He means if you add him to friends list, he could pop in your game and drop a few for you.


----------



## Sainesk

Monk Inferno - Fist + Shield vs DW?

I have 3 classes in Inferno and planning on the monk as my 4th and not sure if I should play like my sword and board Barb or if I can get away with no shield with high block % without godly gear... any advice?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 
> Diablo - y u easier than elite packs?


wow! congrats you finished Inferno with a Barb!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Monk Inferno - Fist + Shield vs DW?
> I have 3 classes in Inferno and planning on the monk as my 4th and not sure if I should play like my sword and board Barb or if I can get away with no shield with high block % without godly gear... any advice?


I would recommend sword and board.


----------



## B-rock

I now have 3 level 60's (Demon Hunter, Barb, WD), so far I enjoy the Barb the most but my DH is close behind it. I'd rate it as Barb>=DH>>>>>>>>>WD. I despise my WD, it's just not a fun class to play. Darts build was all about speed now that's nerfed and not as good, all their survivability is mediocre at best. Bears is very bad for Inferno because you have to be so close. I really hope they buff WD's but I'm going to be going for my DH as my main now.

Any WD's have any suggestions for Inferno? Gear and spec and the like? They just seem inferior to all the other classes.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I now have 3 level 60's (Demon Hunter, Barb, WD), so far I enjoy the Barb the most but my DH is close behind it. I'd rate it as Barb>=DH>>>>>>>>>WD. I despise my WD, it's just not a fun class to play. Darts build was all about speed now that's nerfed and not as good, all their survivability is mediocre at best. Bears is very bad for Inferno because you have to be so close. I really hope they buff WD's but I'm going to be going for my DH as my main now.
> Any WD's have any suggestions for Inferno? Gear and spec and the like? They just seem inferior to all the other classes.


60 WD was my first toon to inferno but I started losing interest as pets became more and more ineffective. However I'm really enjoying my WD now as I've started following the CC pet build found on the official forums. Leveled up a DH (59, almost 60) to farm money/gear for my WD lol. It's awesome to use pets in inferno and actually progress.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I now have 3 level 60's (Demon Hunter, Barb, WD), so far I enjoy the Barb the most but my DH is close behind it. I'd rate it as Barb>=DH>>>>>>>>>WD. I despise my WD, it's just not a fun class to play. Darts build was all about speed now that's nerfed and not as good, all their survivability is mediocre at best. Bears is very bad for Inferno because you have to be so close. I really hope they buff WD's but I'm going to be going for my DH as my main now.
> Any WD's have any suggestions for Inferno? Gear and spec and the like? They just seem inferior to all the other classes.


I don't really have any advice for using pets, i ditched mine in act3Hell and have went more with CC/DPS build. Have also ditched Zombie Bears since the patched messed up their physics. I would just grab as high armor as you can find/buy with INT and resall, some people like to get CC bonuses too, but i dont worry about it as much. Using firebats in place of zombie bears also keeps me farther away from the enemies, and along with grasp of the dead and haunt with the life steal i can stay away while healing. Spirit walk is a must for me in any build, along with the passive that lets you die twice.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Anyone just have their game crash?


----------



## Sainesk

nother question about monks, are Fire and Physical the most expensive usually on gear? just wondering since they can turn their max resist into AR with that passive, is there a resist that is more common and usually cheaply available compared to others...?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am giving away *free Inferno entry level gear*. First to PM me with the order of preference will get the top remaining preference until they are all gone.






Here is a free skull off hand for wizards as well. First to PM me gets for free.:


----------



## Bobotheklown

That legendary patch can't come soon enough...

This is just ridiculous to have drop in Act 2 inferno..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

If only I was a wiz. :/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If only I was a wiz. :/


What class are you?


----------



## nycste

Monk here, always looking out for yummy upgrades Fire Resist All Resist based









I cant seem to find any upgrades these days under 5m each lol.... idk how some of these dudes have 10x my stats unless they got really lucky or just have 1b gold


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What class are you?


Monk main; DH second.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Monk here, always looking out for yummy upgrades Fire Resist All Resist based
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find any upgrades these days under 5m each lol.... idk how some of these dudes have 10x my stats unless they got really lucky or just have 1b gold


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Monk main; DH second.


Not sure if these are upgrades for anyone but I got these I can donate.









Oh and look what I just farmed.











This will be good to hang on to if the ******ed powers that be at Blizzard decides to nerf crit builds next.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hmm. Might be a bit of good stuff in there. I will take the ring, and first bracers.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh and look what I just farmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be good to hang on to if the ******ed powers that be at Blizzard decides to nerf crit builds next.


btw what did you use to take a print screen of the weapons ingame?

btw i have a 2 hander of about 800dps with 190 dexterity and crit damage of about 80% if anyone wants it level 60 item


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw what did you use to take a print screen of the weapons ingame?


By default it is the sys rq/print screen key. The thing is if you just paste it into paint, it will paste a copy of your desktop. Instead, go to ~\Documents\Diablo III\Screenshots to find where D3 stores them.


----------



## Fr0sty

giving this to anyone that wants it


----------



## nycste

those bracers are solid I'll jump on shortly and see what I got to compare just went out for a workout and still trying to catch my breath heh


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Hey again !
> Two more questions i would like you guys to help with:
> 1. Does bleed trigger LoH ?
> 2. I'm a Wizard on act 2, I'm using a kinda tankish build with 2.2k hp regen and 550 LoH and its hard to decide which rune should i use with Energy Armor, is it the 40% all resist buff (Which pump my resists to 790-900) or the 35% max hit thingy?
> Thx.


Anyone?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Right now, now that MF no longer works on chests etc...The only viable option is to farm Champ packs.
> Personally, I've given up on the game for a bit -- I'm by no means a glass cannon and I can't even get through Act 2 Inferno...It's ridiculous.
> They still haven't tested it by any means but, alas...This is what remains...


Yeah man I feel you... i'm going to keep on grindin in vain... but man... my monk has 16k dps, 605 resist all, 20k hp, and 5k armor (this is all unbuffed) and I can still BARELY make it through the beginning of act 2, and this is only if I don't run into a huge pack of cats and wasps or an elite pack.

The ridiculous thing is I can kill any normal monster in act 1 with 2 hits while buffed... except for the big guys obviously then they take a couple seconds. I can solo act one without a follower like its cool and it takes me less than 30 seconds to down elite packs in act 1, but act 2 is just total annihilation. It makes no sense to me... Every skill I have is pretty much defensive... serenity with heal, breath of life with increased attack, blinding flash with 60% elite attack miss, mantra of conviction with 10% less dmg from enemies... then passives are resolve, seize the initiative, and one with everything...

Getting quite frustrating... I know 20hp is a problem... but since monk heals dont scale anyway... it doesn't really matter when those wasps 2 shot me with their little flying things and the cats 2 shot me with moltovs... I have tried more HP and it simply doesn't work when your losing life that fast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nother question about monks, are Fire and Physical the most expensive usually on gear? just wondering since they can turn their max resist into AR with that passive, is there a resist that is more common and usually cheaply available compared to others...?


I been doin pretty good with poison... I just decided to stick with the resist that I was getting good drops from

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Has a Monk what kind of stats should I have before I go into Act 2?


Ridiculous ones is what you should have... I'm trying to figure this out too. Refer to my post a couple up and that is what I have and doesn't work. I can make it around act 2 only by avoiding elite mobs with firechains,molten.plagued, desecrator, and vortex... as well as kiting huge mobs of normal monsters...

So look at my stats, and you need MORE than that... I'm also using crippling wave, have decent LoH and have 1.81 attack speed.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

How many of you guys have fps stuttering issues after the patch? Before the patch I would get lag for the first few minutes then it would go away. Now it lags no matter how long I play for


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> How many of you guys have fps stuttering issues after the patch? Before the patch I would get lag for the first few minutes then it would go away. Now it lags no matter how long I play for


I am. I have been having some pretty bad lag spikes every now and then too. I know it's def not on my end because I have over 30mps internet speeds and my latency in game is never over 70.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I am. I have been having some pretty bad lag spikes every now and then too. I know it's def not on my end because I have over 30mps internet speeds and my latency in game is never over 70.


I have fiber and my upload drops under min req. all the time...So, you actually can't say it's not on your end.

It takes one upload drop below required and you're in a world of lag...Which, as we discussed a few pages ago, is a major chunk of the issue...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have fiber and my upload drops under min req. all the time...So, you actually can't say it's not on your end.
> It takes one upload drop below required and you're in a world of lag...Which, as we discussed a few pages ago, is a major chunk of the issue...


A few pages ago I also proved D3 doesn't use over 5kb on the upload... the upload would pretty much have to be completely shutting off for that to be an issue for D3.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A few pages ago I also proved D3 doesn't use over 5kb on the upload... the upload would pretty much have to be completely shutting off for that to be an issue for D3.


You actually didn't prove anything tbh.

The up/down facilitated by your end isn't what's actually reaching the server.

If your signal goes through a "bad" hub/router otw to Blizzard, that's a problem...

It only has to blip for an instant for there to be an issue.

Nginx is a very, very, very picky base...

I'm not about to sit here and teach you how your signal actually reaches the host server but, your upload is only about 1/10th of that entire equation.

So you can prove all day what D3 requests but, what actually reaches the base, is an entirely different ballgame.

Like I said, I'm on fiber, I blip all the time and considering I can actually read what's reaching the back-end, I'll be the first to tell you, there are severe buffer issues and what's being requested, isn't enough.

Rubber-banding, anyone since 1.03????


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You actually didn't prove anything tbh.
> The up/down facilitated by your end isn't what's actually reaching the server.
> If your signal goes through a "bad" hub/router otw to Blizzard, that's a problem...
> It only has to blip for an instant for there to be an issue.
> Nginx is a very, very, very picky base...
> I'm not about to sit here and teach you how your signal actually reaches the host server but, your upload is only about 1/10th of that entire equation.
> So you can prove all day what D3 requests but, what actually reaches the base, is an entirely different ballgame.
> Like I said, I'm on fiber, I blip all the time and considering I can actually read what's reaching the back-end, I'll be the first to tell you, there are severe buffer issues and what's being requested, isn't enough.
> Rubber-banding, anyone since 1.03????


If our internet is sending out the proper amount, that's all we can be responsible for. If Blizzard's server that can't handle how the internet works, that's on them.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If our internet is sending out the proper amount, that's all we can be responsible for. If Blizzard's server that can't handle how the internet works, that's on them.


Yes but, it's a 2 way street.

If you're driving down the wrong lane or if you take your foot off the gas, it's just as much your fault, as anyone's.

The rubber banding exists mostly because the buffer isn't working properly (Which, I pointed out to them 2 weeks ago, then again last week) but, that still doesn't excuse you from hickups...If you hickup once, you disturb the entire process...

New MMO technology is a very very picky tech...and most of the issues being seen, aren't necessarily on their end...

Like I've said 20x so far...You can only say there //IS// definitely a problem...As to who's fault it is, you can't tell until you actually investigate that problem.

Has anyone actually investigated the problem thoroughly enough to discern the above? No...I strongly doubt any of you have looked into the hop schematic and actually broken down your signal to see which router is causing issue...If there is one...Or done a MS report via your ISP...

So you've actually done nothing beyond looking at the request up/down...Which, only tells you what's actually being requested/sent so, there's actually been 0 investigating into this problem thus far.

Again, I'm not defending them but, blaming them without having done any of the above, is stupid.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So you've actually done nothing beyond looking at the request up/down...Which, only tells you what's actually being requested/sent so, there's actually been 0 investigating into this problem thus far.
> Again, I'm not defending them but, blaming them without having done any of the above, is stupid.


Some loss is pretty much a given in all internet traffic. Obviously most of my data is getting to them most of the time, otherwise it would be much worse then the slightly annoying it is. If loss is the problem, they could just request a little bit more data to cover... The slowest DSL I know of is 256/256, which would have no problem sending double what is being sent now.

Even if there routers that are dropping some packets on the way, that infrastructure needs to be accounted for. It's obviously what most people are using. I'm sure they'll eventually get it worked out, but IMO the blame is with Blizzard either way.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Some loss is pretty much a given in all internet traffic. Obviously most of my data is getting to them most of the time, otherwise it would be much worse then the slightly annoying it is. If loss is the problem, they could just request a little bit more data to cover... The slowest DSL I know of is 256/256, which would have no problem sending double what is being sent now.
> Even if there routers that are dropping some packets on the way, that infrastructure needs to be accounted for. It's obviously what most people are using. I'm sure they'll eventually get it worked out, but *IMO the blame is with Blizzard either way*.


I absolutely disagree.

SWTOR was the first to breach this technology...Go to the SWTOR thread and read the complaints...See what ISP's failed then...I'll give you a hint, they're the same ISP's that are failing, now.

That's right, ISP's still haven't changed and Bioware will actually/does tell you that straight up, these ISP's are still having issues...

Blame is not entirely theirs...There is a history of both sides dropping the ball continuously.

While it may be more their fault, than not, it still doesn't make them entirely responsible for the problems that currently exist.

Ultimately, you can believe that Santa is real as well but, it's just not true...And while the blame may be PARTIALLY theirs, again, it's not entirely, their fault.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Some loss is pretty much a given in all internet traffic. Obviously most of my data is getting to them most of the time, otherwise it would be much worse then the slightly annoying it is. If loss is the problem, they could just request a little bit more data to cover... The slowest DSL I know of is 256/256, which would have no problem sending double what is being sent now.
> Even if there routers that are dropping some packets on the way, that infrastructure needs to be accounted for. It's obviously what most people are using. I'm sure they'll eventually get it worked out, but IMO the blame is with Blizzard either way.


Crazy, there's no convincing this guy. He loves to shift the blame towards the actual connection coming from the person or the ISP.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Crazy, there's no convincing this guy. He loves to shift the blame towards the actual connection coming from the person or the ISP.


No, I love to put blame where it's actually due.

There's a history of ISP's failing, one that's very well documented (And one you as an entity have FAILED to aknowledge exists).

This is literally like my saying: "Your parents left you presents under the tree" and you scream "NO, IT WAS SANTA".

There are issues beyond what you see that exist on both sides...For some people, it's 100% their ISP...For others it's 100% Blizzard...For others it's 50/50...

You can't sit there and blame one or the other without leaving the fog and actually doing //YOUR OWN RESEARCH// which, all of you, up to this point, have actually failed to do.

So keep believing in Santa...It still won't conjure him into existence.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I absolutely disagree.
> SWTOR was the first to breach this technology...Go to the SWTOR thread and read the complaints...See what ISP's failed then...I'll give you a hint, they're the same ISP's that are failing, now.
> That's right, ISP's still haven't changed and Bioware will actually/does tell you that straight up, these ISP's are still having issues...
> Blame is not entirely theirs...There is a history of both sides dropping the ball continuously.
> While it may be more their fault, than not, it still doesn't make them entirely responsible for the problems that currently exist.


Well now we're disagreeing on something besides the technical workings of it, which makes more sense to disagree on.

I guess we'll just have to disagree on who's to blame. While it may very well be the ISP's fault there is packet loss in the first place, I put the blame on Blizzard for not accounting for that properly. If it was a minority of the ISP's, I might change my mind... but when most of them are operating like this, that's what Blizzard should be expecting. I mean I haven't even heard a single person yet say they haven't had any lag playing D3.


----------



## eternal7trance

Seeing how I had no problems with any of the other online games I played when I had D3, wouldn't that indicate something on their end or with how they have it routed?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> No, I love to put blame where it's actually due.
> There's a history of ISP's failing, one that's very well documented (And one you as an entity have FAILED to aknowledge exists).
> This is literally like my saying: "Your parents left you presents under the tree" and you scream "NO, IT WAS SANTA".
> There are issues beyond what you see that exist on both sides...For some people, it's 100% their ISP...For others it's 100% Blizzard...For others it's 50/50...
> You can't sit there and blame one or the other without leaving the fog and actually doing //YOUR OWN RESEARCH// which, all of you, up to this point, have actually failed to do.
> So keep believing in Santa...It still won't conjure him into existence.


Are you saying Santa isn't real?


----------



## Cryosis00

Welp.... today's patch notes are pretty lame. Blizzard really needs to put out another in depth post about upcoming major changes. I think this may reignite my drive to play the game. Bashiok hinted that they are looking at drop rates but it could not make it into the 1.0.3a patch cycle.

I will take the hitching and lag all day long if the gear grind was fun but as soon as you hit that wall, be it Act1, 2 or 3, in Inferno you start to realize the gear grind in this game is pretty broken. I feel like the guy from Mad Money where I sit in the AH and try to find the hot trend then buy low and sell high to afford that next minimal gear upgrade.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well now we're disagreeing on something besides the technical workings of it, which makes more sense to disagree on.
> I guess we'll just have to disagree on who's to blame. *While it may very well be the ISP's fault there is packet loss in the first place, I put the blame on Blizzard for not accounting for that properly.* If it was a minority of the ISP's, I might change my mind... but when most of them are operating like this, that's what Blizzard should be expecting. I mean I haven't even heard a single person yet say they haven't had any lag playing D3.


While I understand your statement of blaming Blizzard for not accounting for or tweaking their side to deal with the ISP caused issues, I am glad that ISPs are being stressed out. I wouldn't expect ISPs to actively try to update how they do things or their network if there wasn't a need. Blizzard and SWTOR is creating that need. I only hope that this will improve future games because they won't have to take into account an old ISP network.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well now we're disagreeing on something besides the technical workings of it, which makes more sense to disagree on.
> I guess we'll just have to disagree on who's to blame. While it may very well be the ISP's fault there is packet loss in the first place, I put the blame on Blizzard for not accounting for that properly. If it was a minority of the ISP's, I might change my mind... but when most of them are operating like this, that's what Blizzard should be expecting. I mean I haven't even heard a single person yet say they haven't had any lag playing D3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Seeing how I had no problems with any of the other online games I played when I had D3, wouldn't that indicate something on their end or with how they have it routed?


The only games to date using the NGINX base are D3, GW2, SWTOR and Tera has a 50/50 hybrid going on w/Enterprise.

Blizzard has a deal with AT&T in regards to the routing tables/servers/hubs etc.

The AT&T hubs/routers are actually, incredibly sexy but, again, that doesn't mean there's not a problem with them at all.

Within this equation there are about 10 different variables...From YOU to the HOST, you lose about 5/6 P/S...

Now, D3 is already "laggy" because you're playing it host side...Factor in those other 10 variables...It's like leaving Wiley Coyote in a missile silo.

ISP's to date, have a very documented level of failure...Particularly with D3, SWTOR and GW2 (1st beta...Yeah)...So, there's already proof, that the upload is failing.

D3, is already laggy...The buffer isn't working 100% (Hopefully fixed today) and they're dealing with "bad" ISP's that have a proven record of already failing. It's a bad situation...Particularly for Blizzard.

The WoW, attitude of "We're the king" isn't helping them either...They need a 24/7 CS on the forums...And it should have happened on release...then these questions would've been answered and we wouldn't need this conversation at all.

In my opinion, ditch the RMAH, bring the game client side...And take the team you have now to combat hacking because they're going to youtube it regardless.

I'm not against you, quite the opposite, I just don't think it's rational to blame something that's not actually the verified cause of the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Are you saying Santa isn't real?


I'm saying that you're personally, free to believe in whatever you want but, just because you actually believe something exists, doesn't always make it any more real to anyone else.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> While I understand your statement of blaming Blizzard for not accounting for or tweaking their side to deal with the ISP caused issues, I am glad that ISPs are being stressed out. I wouldn't expect ISPs to actively try to update how they do things or their network if there wasn't a need. Blizzard and SWTOR is creating that need. I only hope that this will improve future games because they won't have to take into account an old ISP network.


In order for that to work, more games need to require it, and a large cable ISP has to upgrade and use that in commercials. In the meantime, we'd all have laggy games








.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That legendary patch can't come soon enough...
> This is just ridiculous to have drop in Act 2 inferno..


Hey I got a kill (that same dagger) worse than that 2 days ago... I had an offer on it for 50k before I identified it too... I ended up salvaging it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In the meantime, we'd all have laggy games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It all has to start someplace. Until UO came around, my parents 28.8 connection using AOL worked fine. Then, I realized how sucky life was without cable or a faster connection. Unfortunately my area didn't get cable until after I had moved away, but the future (or now current) people get to enjoy it.


----------



## AllGamer

Jesus! LOL









you have some very funny luck with the rolls, what's the deal with all those Wizards wands with HIGH amount of DEX?

too bad DH & Monks can't use Wands








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am giving away *free Inferno entry level gear*. First to PM me with the order of preference will get the top remaining preference until they are all gone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not sure if these are upgrades for anyone but I got these I can donate.
> Oh and look what I just farmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be good to hang on to if the ******ed powers that be at Blizzard decides to nerf crit builds next.


of them all this is the only decent one 

   <---- these 3 are semi decent for a Wiz or WD

you seems to be rolling out a lot of drops with for Wiz and WD, maybe i should farm with you on my Wizard


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> How many of you guys have fps stuttering issues after the patch? Before the patch I would get lag for the first few minutes then it would go away. Now it lags no matter how long I play for


I have had some stuttering, or seemed like stuttering even though I still showed 60fps. I found that if I alt+tab out of the game and bring it back up, it is smooth again. Then it happens again after about an hour or so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Welp.... today's patch notes are pretty lame. Blizzard really needs to put out another in depth post about upcoming major changes. I think this may reignite my drive to play the game. Bashiok hinted that they are looking at drop rates but it could not make it into the 1.0.3a patch cycle.
> I will take the hitching and lag all day long if the gear grind was fun but as soon as you hit that wall, be it Act1, 2 or 3, in Inferno you start to realize the gear grind in this game is pretty broken. I feel like the guy from Mad Money where I sit in the AH and try to find the hot trend then buy low and sell high to afford that next minimal gear upgrade.


Well, some of the things are good, like Zombie Bears working again.

Plus, *"Fixed a bug that was causing Unique monsters to not drop the appropriate amount of loot when slain".* I was getting so pissed last night when me and my friend were in Act 2 Inferno and killed 3 elite mobs and each got about 3 crappy blue items in total.....and that was with 5 stacks of valor. We should have been guaranteed 2 rares from each mob. In Act 1 Inferno all drops worked like they were supposed to, but Act 2 so far was bad for drops.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Rubber-banding, anyone since 1.03????


I still ruberband. almost want to say 1.03 made it worse.

95% of the time I ruber band is when my computer thinks I ran past an enemy / oject, but the server thinks I got clipped and should have been trapped. I have comcast in the bay area, which is reletively fast.


----------



## Rickles

one thing I find stupid is how big my hitbox seems compared to mobs when I am on my DH... feels like I am a triple wide..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Jesus! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have some very funny luck with the rolls, what's the deal with all those Wizards wands with HIGH amount of DEX?
> too bad DH & Monks can't use Wands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you seems to be rolling out a lot of drops with for Wiz and WD, maybe i should farm with you on my Wizard


That is why they are all for free.







Yeah... I think in 250 hours, I have only found maybe 1 decent wand with int. Everything seems to have either STR or DEX, hence my frustrations with the RNG. I pick up a lot of higher level loot due to my MF and when paired up with my GF WD roommate, we typically get 1k regular stacks and usually 2 rares per pack.

Anyone want this?


----------



## Rickles

does more magic find = higher ilevel or just better quality (more rares)??


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> does more magic find = higher ilevel or just better quality (more rares)??


I think it just gives a higher chance of magic or rare items dropping, and doesn't affect the quality of the magic/rare items.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I have had some stuttering, or seemed like stuttering even though I still showed 60fps. I found that if I alt+tab out of the game and bring it back up, it is smooth again. Then it happens again after about an hour or so.
> Well, some of the things are good, like Zombie Bears working again.


I was experiencing this type of slow down as well but this was relative to my 670GTX which had an adaptive vsync issue that has since been patched in the latest Nvidia beta drivers. Since installing the drivers this has solved at least the one type of stutter for me









I agree the the WD fix was a must but everything else in the patch was unsatisfying. I hope D3 does not commit the sins SWTOR already did which was come out with decent and rewarding patches after the player base was already gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Plus, *"Fixed a bug that was causing Unique monsters to not drop the appropriate amount of loot when slain".* I was getting so pissed last night when me and my friend were in Act 2 Inferno and killed 3 elite mobs and each got about 3 crappy blue items in total.....and that was with 5 stacks of valor. We should have been guaranteed 2 rares from each mob. In Act 1 Inferno all drops worked like they were supposed to, but Act 2 so far was bad for drops.


To my understanding this change only affects the Unique monsters which have purple name tags. This mob type was only dropping gold and some whites. You will still get the same crap loot from your rare and elite packs, however you should be getting at a minimum 1 yellow item from each rare or elite pack if you have 5 stacks.

I ran Act2 and 3 last night and the drops were working as intended. Even the awesome lvl 51 items from killing an elite pack in act3 after getting a 20k repair bill.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think it just gives a higher chance of magic or rare items dropping, and doesn't affect the quality of the magic/rare items.


It does increase the chance that the next ilvl 63 item to drop will be a rare though. This is part of the reason why rares are so "rare" you first have to have a high level item drop, then you have to have it be rolled as a rare (not white or magic), then you hope it has 6 properties, and you hope they are good.


----------



## Ploppytheman

So besides nerfing drops in act 3/4 they also bugged it so act 3/4 have terrible loot. I dont see patch notes addressing this either. Also if you get scammed in this game the GMs dont do anything about it which is pretty awesome. I guess they know D3 is sinking and just dont care at all. Lol its bugged guis oh noes well fix it next week my bad. Do you think they bought it? Lvl 51 rares from champ packs are fun right? Losing gold farming is fun right? Lets make sure the game is laggy so when you play glass cannon you have to pay more gold, thatll show people trying to use out of game skill instead of our Real Money Skill House.

Game is absolutely horrible. It might just be in my head but I think Ive been getting reflect/fast mobs way more often which are a huge PITA for a DH. And since a lot of the maps are super linear its also a PITA to skip them. Feels like 75% of the loot is sub 60 and I never get 63s, oh wait thats cuz thats how it is I forgot...

Few weeks ago 20k people in public games
Recently <2k people

Also the lag is some what fixed, well the constant lag is fixed, the random stutter when a spear gets chucked at you so you pay 5k gold lag isnt. Also there are invisible invulnerable dragons in act 3 now. Pretty cool to die to that cuz they become visible for like .5sec when they are shooting so you get instagibbed as a DH. And by fixing the lag I mean they made everyone quit cuz of how bad this game is. I made my money, Im done. This game is way more frustrating than starcraft with all its nonsense... except with zero of the skill or reward... I have several million in rares which dont sell even when heavily discounted, like 15-25% off, because everyone quit, and no one has gold because of repair costs. So much lag and bugs just make this game pointless. It was never fun except the novelty of making money off bad wowtards and leveling with friends. The game itself is just trash.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> one thing I find stupid is how big my hitbox seems compared to mobs when I am on my DH... feels like I am a triple wide..


That annoys me too. I can't remember how many times Butcher hooks an inch away from me and I get caught. Never understood if that was bad game design or lag/latency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> So besides nerfing drops in act 3/4 they also bugged it so act 3/4 have terrible loot. I dont see patch notes addressing this either. Also if you get scammed in this game the GMs dont do anything about it which is pretty awesome. I guess they know D3 is sinking and just dont care at all. Lol its bugged guis oh noes well fix it next week my bad. Do you think they bought it? Lvl 51 rares from champ packs are fun right? Losing gold farming is fun right? Lets make sure the game is laggy so when you play glass cannon you have to pay more gold, thatll show people trying to use out of game skill instead of our Real Money Skill House.


I am not sure about you, but I am having a vastly different experience. While I agree the game is not really fun anymore, it is for different reasons then yours. Act 3/4 drops will be fixed in 1.0.3b which will hopefully drop sometime this week according to Blues. If you get scammed, contact Customer Support. If you got scammed because you were careless, I don't really understand how you can feel they are to blame. I don't like the higher repair costs, but I still make mad profit. I don't ever lose gold from farming, not in Act 1-3 inferno. At worst, I break even. I also get a ton of iLvl 61-63 drops as well so again, not sure what is going on with your game. What class, gear, and build are you using?


----------



## Levesque

Like all my other friends, I uninstalled D3 and we are now all playing Path Of Exile beta, and are having a great time!

It's only in beta, but it's already 10X better then D3.









I was skeptical at first, but now I'm having so much fun in PoE.









If you liked D2, you have to try PoE. 









IMHO, D3 = not fun. PoE = fun.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Like all my other friends, I uninstalled D3 and we are now all playing Path Of Exile beta, and are having a great time!
> It's only in beta, but it's already 10X better then D3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was skeptical at first, but now I'm having so much fun in PoE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked D2, you have to try PoE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, D3 = not fun. PoE = fun.


Graphics wise, it looks almost like the original D2


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Graphics wise, it looks almost like the original D2


that's what's keeping me away from that game too. i feel like "i've seen it before". i will probably try it anyway, as well as TL2. for d3
im still keeping my hopes up, maybe the d3 devs would somehow, someway make the game interesting through the next patches.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> that's what's keeping me away from that game too. i feel like "i've seen it before". i will probably try it anyway, as well as TL2. for d3
> im still keeping my hopes up, maybe the d3 devs would somehow, someway make the game interesting through the next patches.


i'm definitely in for TL2

now that Steam have a sale of 4 license for $60, plus an extra copy of the original TL for each of the 4 licenses, it's a good deal to play with close friends and family as i plan to

specially the graphics are much more Family oriented









my wife/in laws didn't want to join me in D3 they said it has too much gore in it LOL









so TL2 should be a good one for the, as they like all these cutie cutie MMORPG that it's still hack & slash just without the gore part


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That annoys me too. I can't remember how many times Butcher hooks an inch away from me and I get caught. Never understood if that was bad game design or lag/latency.
> I am not sure about you, but I am having a vastly different experience. While I agree the game is not really fun anymore, it is for different reasons then yours. Act 3/4 drops will be fixed in 1.0.3b which will hopefully drop sometime this week according to Blues. If you get scammed, contact Customer Support. If you got scammed because you were careless, I don't really understand how you can feel they are to blame. I don't like the higher repair costs, but I still make mad profit. I don't ever lose gold from farming, not in Act 1-3 inferno. At worst, I break even. I also get a ton of iLvl 61-63 drops as well so again, not sure what is going on with your game. What class, gear, and build are you using?


Heres the blue post on how they "accidently" bugged the drop rates on accident.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5911501949#6

I dont have a net loss.

Vendor Items + Gold Pickups < Repair costs, omg so tired I cant do a math symbol right... With smashed items and AH I obviously make profit. But I have like 40 rares in my bank and Im hardly farming. AH feels like a massive chore and if you make a mistake you have to wait FOREVER...

I tried out a bunch of different builds since patch but I use...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#bRXdVP!aYT!ZaZbcY

Sometimes Cluster Bombs or Bat or MFD w/ 12% extra damage. Sometimes ES uses Justice is served, usually if I dont have a bat. Chain gang is actually like 160% LoH CE so its helpful vs reflect mobs which I switch to a different bow with 1200 LoH. Usually I can kill siegebreaker with devouring arrow only but I am getting a lot of invuln minions/fast mobs and having a spammable snare makes them easily killable. Especially fast mobs with shielding or invuln or reflect. It also does 260% weapon damage if there are at least 2 targets, which is like 99% of the time.

And sometimes I use sharpshooter over archery with clusterbombs. Clusterbombs is really nice vs shielding and bosses and allows you to use insane burst. Also helps if you get super gay packs near a door so you can just burst em down in a SS where a BL spam would tickle them.

EA-BL is a staple because it rapes trash and 90% of elites easily. You can fire it from safety and chain them so its good burst by stutter stepping towards mobs. Not to mention those idiots at blizzard hide mobs around corners and through doors so if you dont check every single door you are going to die constantly, BL lets you easily check for mobs and the damage numbers show you their positions. So you can kill any ranged trash without a threat at all and you can basically do damage when you aren't in LoS or are kiting so even soul lashers will die, vortex/teleport is a joke, etc. With a snare and good healing coefficient spell you make sure it hits twice on every elite pack really. It makes up for BLs 25% heal CE. Vault lets you kite and survive anything including soul lashers and helps you get back from deaths fast. You can also still deaggro mobs or seperate invuln minions into a corner then Vault/SS with TA to deaggro them or just port out very easily, in case they are too annoying to just spam EA through (which works half the time or more).


----------



## Rickles

Can anyone post the patch notes with a spoiler tag?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Can anyone post the patch notes with a spoiler tag?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Diablo III Patch 1.0.3a - v.1.0.3. 10235

Classes
Witch Doctor
Bug Fixes
Zombie Charger
Skill Rune - Zombie Bears
Fixed a bug where Zombie Bears were unable to attack targets on slopes
Zombie Bears should no longer become stuck on objects with which they shouldn't have collision

Items
General
Equipped items will now take "wear-and-tear" durability damage at half the previous rate
Please note that durability loss as the result of normal combat is different from the 10% durability loss characters will incur when they die. Equipped items have always suffered durability loss while fighting, and we are simply slowing the rate at which the loss occurs.
Bug Fixes
Fixed a bug that was causing Unique monsters to not drop the appropriate amount of loot when slain
Fixed a bug with linking items with 3 gem sockets
It is no longer possible to create fake achievement links

Bug Fixes
General
Fixed a bug that was causing the "Switch Hero" button to occasionally disappear after leaving a game while in town
Fixed several gold and leveling exploits
Fixed several game and service crashes (for Mac and PC)


----------



## -SE7EN-

what is a 'fake achievement link'?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what is a 'fake achievement link'?


It's something that people do in WoW to make it look like you did something when you really didn't. You could link it in chat and it looked like you did it.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah man I feel you... i'm going to keep on grindin in vain... but man... my monk has 16k dps, 605 resist all, 20k hp, and 5k armor (this is all unbuffed) and I can still BARELY make it through the beginning of act 2, and this is only if I don't run into a huge pack of cats and wasps or an elite pack.
> The ridiculous thing is I can kill any normal monster in act 1 with 2 hits while buffed... except for the big guys obviously then they take a couple seconds. I can solo act one without a follower like its cool and it takes me less than 30 seconds to down elite packs in act 1, but act 2 is just total annihilation. It makes no sense to me... Every skill I have is pretty much defensive... serenity with heal, breath of life with increased attack, blinding flash with 60% elite attack miss, mantra of conviction with 10% less dmg from enemies... then passives are resolve, seize the initiative, and one with everything...
> Getting quite frustrating... I know 20hp is a problem... but since monk heals dont scale anyway... it doesn't really matter when those wasps 2 shot me with their little flying things and the cats 2 shot me with moltovs... I have tried more HP and it simply doesn't work when your losing life that fast.
> I been doin pretty good with poison... I just decided to stick with the resist that I was getting good drops from
> Ridiculous ones is what you should have... I'm trying to figure this out too. Refer to my post a couple up and that is what I have and doesn't work. I can make it around act 2 only by avoiding elite mobs with firechains,molten.plagued, desecrator, and vortex... as well as kiting huge mobs of normal monsters...
> So look at my stats, and you need MORE than that... I'm also using crippling wave, have decent LoH and have 1.81 attack speed.


Your not geared for Act 2...

If your LOH is below 1k inferno is going to be much harder than it needs to be.
Your resists are about 100 to low, ~750 should be a minimum unless you are really geared.
30k HP is the standard for a monk more or less, you wont really ever need more or less.
Your skills are incorrect.
Serenity - 4 seconds - LOH will heal for everything you need.
You can keep BoL, or I have it switched with 7 sided strike - LOH heals you for everything you need + it gives invulnerability, you just have to cope with the CD
Blinding Flash I really don't use TBH, recently I switched it to Earth Ally for 10% HP, extra damage output, and a partial tank. That way you can focus more on cheap gear and not vitality costs.
I haven't personally tried MoC with that rune, I typically go for evasion with the armor buff.

Right now I am converting all of the spots that are capable into increased crit chance, That mixed with the winds crit proc can tally up some insane DPS once I switch to dual wield with both weps having high crit damage %.


----------



## SIDWULF

I'm in act 1 Inferno and obviously need better gear but I feel farming for gold is a painfully uninspiring activity. I am completely stuck and don't feel like going on. I haven't seriously played in weeks! What is keeping you guys going exactly?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I'm in act 1 Inferno and obviously need better gear but I feel farming for gold is a painfully uninspiring activity. I am completely stuck and don't feel like going on. I haven't seriously played in weeks! *What is keeping you guys going exactly*?


You know... I'm not sure.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I'm in act 1 Inferno and obviously need better gear but I feel farming for gold is a painfully uninspiring activity. I am completely stuck and don't feel like going on. I haven't seriously played in weeks! What is keeping you guys going exactly?


e-peen posted this a while back
Quote:


> Start with The Cursed Hold quest (A1Q9)
> Go to North Highlands and run West and NW to find the watchtower...if it isn't there, reset. If it is there, Town Portal (we will come back)
> WP to Festering Woods. There are 2 dungeons here with a champion/elite in each. There will be more random ones in the actual woods area. Once you have 3-5 stacks....Town Portal.
> WP to Cemetery of the Forsaken. Kill the elite/champion in the area and go into the Defiled crypts to farm more packs. Town Portal.
> WP to North Highlands, now run through the watchtower. Town Portal
> WP to Leoric's manor. Might be 1 pack inside (east)...then continue east to the front of the manor and there may be another champion outside on the steps. Town Portal
> WP to Halls of Agony 2...finish with a warden/butcher run
> rinse, repeat..


do the run and not only do you get a TON of stuff when you get your 5 stacks of NV... but tons of gold too... i am running it in HELL since i am not in inferno yet.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> e-peen posted this a while back
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Start with The Cursed Hold quest (A1Q9)
> Go to North Highlands and run West and NW to find the watchtower...if it isn't there, reset. If it is there, Town Portal (we will come back)
> WP to Festering Woods. There are 2 dungeons here with a champion/elite in each. There will be more random ones in the actual woods area. Once you have 3-5 stacks....Town Portal.
> WP to Cemetery of the Forsaken. Kill the elite/champion in the area and go into the Defiled crypts to farm more packs. Town Portal.
> WP to North Highlands, now run through the watchtower. Town Portal
> WP to Leoric's manor. Might be 1 pack inside (east)...then continue east to the front of the manor and there may be another champion outside on the steps. Town Portal
> WP to Halls of Agony 2...finish with a warden/butcher run
> rinse, repeat..
> 
> 
> 
> do the run and not only do you get a TON of stuff when you get your 5 stacks of NV... but tons of gold too... i am running it in HELL since i am not in inferno yet.
Click to expand...

I start at doing cemetery/skeleton king and then finish whole of Act 1 now.. I even do the side dungeons as a result of the NV buff.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> What is keeping you guys going exactly?


I find this humorous as well. Many people in this thread obviously have put in 100s of hours and have multiple lvl60 characters, but are only now rage quitting the game, poopooing on Blizzard.. even thou.. as stated, they have gotten 100s of hours of playtime out of the game.


----------



## Rickles

I have 150 hours on barb, 70ish on DH, and around 10 on wiz.. game is still fun (reaad challenging) as I have not beaten inferno yet.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I find this humorous as well. Many people in this thread obviously have put in 100s of hours and have multiple lvl60 characters, but are only now rage quitting the game, poopooing on Blizzard.. even thou.. as stated, they have gotten 100s of hours of playtime out of the game.


...

Poopooing on Blizzard?

Really?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You know... I'm not sure.


The question you have to ask yourself is, do I enjoy this game at its most basic level? That is, a glorified hack and slash game.

If so, then there's your answer. If not, then what did you expect?


----------



## eosgreen

ugh sold off the last of my gold at 2/m

stuff was so much more when i shoulda sold and i KNEW i wasnt gonna keep playing this game

is anyone else upset at how bad d3 is? its basically the auction house and thats it. hack and slash arguement aside i think we should expect more of games these days. hack and slash was a product of its time not an idea


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You know... I'm not sure.


I play with friends with VOIP so it is somewhat fun since we are always talking about stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> I start at doing cemetery/skeleton king and then finish whole of Act 1 now.. I even do the side dungeons as a result of the NV buff.


Here is my usual run:

- Start at Cursed Hold quest for Warden
- WP to Northern Highlands and head to west border and check if the Watchtower is there
- TP and WP to Cemetery and see if there any loitering around outside
- TP and WP to Festering Woods. There will always be anywhere between 3-5 stacks here. I typically find 4.
- TP and WP to Leoric's Manor and go outside. You may find a pack inside, but there will be a guaranteed stack outside the front entrance
- If Watchtower was there, TPnWP back to Northern Highlands and clear the tower level
- TP and WP to Agony 2 and clear out any packs on the way to Cursed Hold
- Release prisoners and kill packs (guaranteed 2-3) and then go to middle to kill Warden
- Run through Agony 3 and clear any Elites or rares in the way
- Kill Butcher and save Tyreal's chump behind for easy 810 gold

Yes I realize that I could explore Field of Misery, Cathedral, and rest of Highlands but they are much bigger and takes longer if you are just item farming.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I play with friends with VOIP so it is somewhat fun since we are always talking about stuff.


Me too, maybe I enjoy the social aspect of it more than the game play...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I find this humorous as well. Many people in this thread obviously have put in 100s of hours and have multiple lvl60 characters, but are only now rage quitting the game, poopooing on Blizzard.. even thou.. as stated, they have gotten 100s of hours of playtime out of the game.


The game when released was ok. Not great, but not bad either. Patch 1.0.3 came along and broke many things. Now the game often just feels tedious to me. It is fun with friends, but when I am alone, it is more like WTH am I doing?!?


----------



## Lokster1

I just got to act 4 in NM, will probably finish it up tonight. Is anyone still playing that is just starting Hell and would like to group up some?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> I'm in act 1 Inferno and obviously need better gear but I feel farming for gold is a painfully uninspiring activity. I am completely stuck and don't feel like going on. I haven't seriously played in weeks! What is keeping you guys going exactly?


like other people said, playing with friends is my main motivation. i havent had a chance to play with OCN people yet though. if anyone is interested doing group warden/butcher runs, add me Daemon#1611 i have a semi-decent tank barb









for wizards, what is the average decent dps that a wiz should have? i have 33k dps/30k hp/no resist at the moment.


----------



## Bobotheklown

It just feels like an endless grind of nothing tbh.. Like I don't even know. In D2 I loved making new chars and trying new builds, in D3 it just doesn't work like that.

I dunno, I still love the game, but finding items like that legendary I linked a few pages back just diminishes my will to play. I've logged over 150 hours on my barb, about 80+ have been inferno farming and the most I've gotten from an item I've found was a blue bow at 1100 dps with some dex for 1 mil. Meanwhile my friend made around 30 mil from early act4 farming with his DH before it was nerfed.

I personally think the game would be so much more without the AH. It's not exciting to buy an upgrade from the AH. It is exciting to find one off a boss. (don't throw the whole "no ones forcing you to use it" argument.)


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It just feels like an endless grind of nothing tbh.. Like I don't even know. In D2 I loved making new chars and trying new builds, in D3 it just doesn't work like that.
> I dunno, I still love the game, but finding items like that legendary I linked a few pages back just diminishes my will to play. I've logged over 150 hours on my barb, about 80+ have been inferno farming and the most I've gotten from an item I've found was a blue bow at 1100 dps with some dex for 1 mil. Meanwhile my friend made around 30 mil from early act4 farming with his DH before it was nerfed.
> I personally think the game would be so much more without the AH. It's not exciting to buy an upgrade from the AH. It is exciting to find one off a boss. (don't throw the whole "no ones forcing you to use it" argument.)


People did that in D2 all the time on d2jsp and ebay... the only difference now is that Blizz is the middle man.

I did see a funny ticket where a guy had sold a bow for $99 and blizz hadn't sent him the money or the bow in over 5 days. He had like 3 different GMs respond to him and they all thought that he was the one that bought the bow and were trying to dance around the issue.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> People did that in D2 all the time on d2jsp and ebay... the only difference now is that Blizz is the middle man.


Trading channels/games/forums are different from the soulless auction house. You can't even see the seller's name of the item you're buying from (and no, I'm not accusing Blizzard of rigging the AH).

In regards to D2, I never used d2jps/ebay and only traded for one item during my whole time of D2 which was a stormshield. Some people are content to use what they find provided that appropriate level gear drops for your character. This doesn't seem to be the case for Diablo 3.

Edit - Could care less that Blizzard is now the middle man.


----------



## mykah89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It just feels like an endless grind of nothing tbh.. Like I don't even know.


Perfectly described the feeling i had a few nights ago and i havent logged in since.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> People did that in D2 all the time on d2jsp and ebay... the only difference now is that Blizz is the middle man.
> I did see a funny ticket where a guy had sold a bow for $99 and blizz hadn't sent him the money or the bow in over 5 days. He had like 3 different GMs respond to him and they all thought that he was the one that bought the bow and were trying to dance around the issue.


You're right. It did happen on 3rd party sites and forums. But it was not endorsed and a "feature" of the game. It doesn't help that the items are all dumbed down so they fit AH criteria either, maybe that's why they make it so simple in the first place..


----------



## hellr4isEr

MAN.. this damn game is nutty.. gettin good items is a chore :\ lol SUPER EASY to wreck house in act 1 inferno with my WD.. but damn.. act 2 is insane...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Your not geared for Act 2...
> If your LOH is below 1k inferno is going to be much harder than it needs to be.
> Your resists are about 100 to low, ~750 should be a minimum unless you are really geared.
> 30k HP is the standard for a monk more or less, you wont really ever need more or less.
> Your skills are incorrect.
> Serenity - 4 seconds - LOH will heal for everything you need.
> You can keep BoL, or I have it switched with 7 sided strike - LOH heals you for everything you need + it gives invulnerability, you just have to cope with the CD
> Blinding Flash I really don't use TBH, recently I switched it to Earth Ally for 10% HP, extra damage output, and a partial tank. That way you can focus more on cheap gear and not vitality costs.
> I haven't personally tried MoC with that rune, I typically go for evasion with the armor buff.
> Right now I am converting all of the spots that are capable into increased crit chance, That mixed with the winds crit proc can tally up some insane DPS once I switch to dual wield with both weps having high crit damage %.


woah! 750 to all resist!?!

how do you even find those gears?

most gears i find on AH are only average around +35 to all, even if change all my armor to +35 each piece, it's still only about +245 to all

currently i have +200 to all and a few over 350 physical and 450 fire

even with that i'm still getting burn if i stand on those fire pits for a second in Inferno Halls of Pain in Act 1, or similar stuff

while in Hell, i can stand on top of those fire pits all day long and it'll just tickle me


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I'm at like 763 or so with the passive.
i'll post my gear up later and what I'm working on changing.
In act 1 inferno I can tank the warden's fire as well as typical arcane enchanted/plagued mobs without bothering to move.








Desicrator is fine if there is 1 stack under me but multiple stacks of desicrator makes my tootsies toasted.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I'm at like 763 or so with the passive.
> i'll post my gear up later and what I'm working on changing.
> In act 1 inferno I can tank the warden's fire as well as typical arcane enchanted mobs without bothering to move.


that's different

DH doesn't have those passive abilities like Monk / Barb

so we are stuck with whatever we can get from the gear


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You're right. It did happen on 3rd party sites and forums. But it was not endorsed and a "feature" of the game. It doesn't help that the items are all dumbed down so they fit AH criteria either, maybe that's why they make it so simple in the first place..


I think some people are confusing the item drops scheme with the AH being bad... there's nothing wrong with the AH, the problem is that the game is so geared towards using it. Even when you're just playing through, all the items you want are being found in the next act, and thrown up on the AH.

I just started playing D2 again, and found a unique buckler rescuing cain... that sort of thing just isn't seen in diablo 3. That buckler will easily get me to act 3.


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think some people are confusing the item drops scheme with the AH being bad... there's nothing wrong with the AH, the problem is that the game is so geared towards using it. Even when you're just playing through, all the items you want are being found in the next act, and thrown up on the AH.
> I just started playing D2 again, and found a unique buckler rescuing cain... that sort of thing just isn't seen in diablo 3. That buckler will easily get me to act 3.


Totally right, if you want normal mode to be more difficult, do not use the AH.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I just got to act 4 in NM, will probably finish it up tonight. Is anyone still playing that is just starting Hell and would like to group up some?


Running my 3rd char through Hell at time. PM me your game name and I'll add you.

No idea why everybody raging so hard against the AH (though if you do leave I would love your items!).

Feels safer than the trades/sale of D2, plus there are trade channels so you can talk to people and negotiate trades.

Maybe my memory is wrong, but I feel D2 was worse grinding than this. Getting to max lvl took forever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366*
> 
> Totally right, if you want normal mode to be more difficult, do not use the AH.


Personally I didn't play the AH game until Inferno Act 2.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally I didn't play the AH game until Inferno Act 2.


I can't manage to get enough gold to buy anything on the AH. I am sitting at 800K and still WAY off from being able to buy anything that is an upgrade for me.

So I have yet to buy anything


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Running my 3rd char through Hell at time. PM me your game name and I'll add you.
> No idea why everybody raging so hard against the AH (though if you do leave I would love your items!).
> Feels safer than the trades/sale of D2, plus there are trade channels so you can talk to people and negotiate trades.
> Maybe my memory is wrong, but I feel D2 was worse grinding than this. Getting to max lvl took forever.


Getting to max level wasn't necessary for most builds. The leveling gave you something to work towards... although the way D3's skill system is built, you need an attainable skill cap.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Getting to max level wasn't necessary for most builds. The leveling gave you something to work towards... although the way D3's skill system is built, you need an attainable skill cap.


This. Which is why I liked the ideas in the "Kripp Tips" video, a few pages back.

I think a pvp ranking/leveling system could be really fun and possibly bring a whole new playstyle and audience to the game









We'll see how Blizz handles things, will be an interesting few months.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I can't manage to get enough gold to buy anything on the AH. I am sitting at 800K and still WAY off from being able to buy anything that is an upgrade for me.
> So I have yet to buy anything


Currently sitting at 2.7 mil and still feeling poor. I do get about 100-150k per Butcher run though depending on how many ******ed pack combos I run into. With my gold find build or me and my roommate's GF/MF builds, we can farm up to 300-400k per hour. On my last run though, ran into these fast, invulnerable minions, nightmarish, and mortar pack of huge flies (even bigger gold one) on the way to the Watchtower and died 3 times for it. Last death was really just me being dumb. Only got like 90k gold that run.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Currently sitting at 2.7 mil and still feeling poor. I do get about 100-150k per Butcher run though depending on how many ******ed pack combos I run into. With my gold find build or me and my roommate's GF/MF builds, we can farm up to 300-400k per hour. On my last run though, ran into these fast, invulnerable minions, nightmarish, and mortar pack of huge flies (even bigger gold one) on the way to the Watchtower and died 3 times for it. Last death was really just me being dumb. Only got like 90k gold that run.


Thats what I am doing, but I am only doing 2-3 runs a night and not every night


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thats what I am doing, but I am only doing 2-3 runs a night and not every night


I do maybe 2-3 runs on weekdays and maybe 6-7 runs on the weekends. I make most of my gold selling in the AH now.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I do maybe 2-3 runs on weekdays and maybe 6-7 runs on the weekends. I make most of my gold selling in the AH now.


I need to go through all the items I have. Currently 2 tabs of items that I need to look through


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Getting to max level wasn't necessary for most builds. The leveling gave you something to work towards... although the way D3's skill system is built, you need an attainable skill cap.


Guessing I'm still not near enough end game yet (in D3). Just starting to put Act 2 into MF farm mode.

Thought the emphasis was on gear. Gear determines if a build will work so farming multi gear sets seem the end goal for me.

PvP and ladders will be nice add ons but I just like getting godly gear and watching silly builds work. I just have a feeling most people aren't even in end-game gear yet and saying there's no end game. To me end game is when I can rofl stomp everything in Inferno.

Got the WW glitch build to work and its ridiculously fun though I do die whenever I run into a shielding pack. Perma freeze makes me giggle.


----------



## Sainesk

yay my DH can finally survive 1 hit in whimsyshire with 300 AR 3.2K Armor 39.5K Hp. Nothing in this game annoyed me more than dying to a flower I didn't see due to all the also pink bodies of ponies and such on the ground...

on a side note, I've rediscovered the joy of spike traps - hitting 170K to everything in an area brings tears of joy to my eye and i'm using a lame 900 dps bow waiting for a good one to drop. I reckon a well geared DH/Glass Cannon could hit for around 600K and they could still use a secondary hatred skill since it uses next to none if you're using a hatred generating ability...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> yay my DH can finally survive 1 hit in whimsyshire with 300 AR 3.2K Armor 39.5K Hp. Nothing in this game annoyed me more than dying to a flower I didn't see due to all the also pink bodies of ponies and such on the ground...
> on a side note, I've rediscovered the joy of spike traps - hitting 170K to everything in an area brings tears of joy to my eye and i'm using a lame 900 dps bow waiting for a good one to drop. I reckon a well geared DH/Glass Cannon could hit for around 600K and they could still use a secondary hatred skill since it uses next to none if you're using a hatred generating ability...


i'm still trying to get there, not enough gold yet to build up better Gems to make me more HPs


----------



## Pidoma

I just found this last night. Think it is worth anything?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am about to make a Butcher run on Act 1. Anyone on OCN care to join? I will wait 10 minutes and start.


----------



## mav451

Lol so I had to reset my iPhone and forgot I had put the restore codes in the notepad.

**update - after about 1hour on hold, I was squared away by CS, and rather quickly I might add! Verified my account by SC2 cd key and I was on my way.
(If you don't have a modern B.Net game attached, I wonder how they do this then)

Finally put my Skull Grasp up for sale - hopefully will join the 10-20million club soon hahah.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It just feels like an endless grind of nothing tbh..


Yeah, there's no endgame right now. Oh well, I paid my $60 and that was that. I will still play as I sort of enjoy the game and haven't killed inferno Diablo yet because I keep going to play other games rather than farming.

Not concerned it, it isn't the first time I've impulse bought a video game and was disappointed. Life goes on.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm still trying to get there, not enough gold yet to build up better Gems to make me more HPs


I'm only using 1 star amethyst for +15% life, rest is on my gear







If you have the Inferno Staff you could glass cannon it as long as you can break the entrance to a circular kiting area with few deaths (the drops usually make up for the repair bills) just make sure to get 5 stack before going in so all the elites/champs in there drop their best stuff... what I found today: ring with Int/Vit/Crit Chance/Magic Find/Impairing Effects, to think i'm still using my 60k gold bow...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here are some more donations. Most of the previous stuff I put up have already been given away.







Anyone remember when I said I could only roll STR or DEX on wands? Let me amend that, I can only roll higher INT stats on piece of crap wans like these...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

can i get that 376 dmg thing for my wizard??


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> can i get that 376 dmg thing for my wizard??


Sure PM me your battle tag


----------



## pjBSOD

That 376 dmg source is actually really good... if only the vitality and intel were reversed it'd be even better


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> That 376 dmg source is actually really good... if only the vitality and intel were reversed it'd be even better


For free it's not bad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> That 376 dmg source is actually really good... if only the vitality and intel were reversed it'd be even better


Then it would be up for grabs in the AH as opposed to shared among my fellow D3 brothers.


----------



## Sainesk

wow my drops have been amazing since this new patch... wonder if it's just luck or possibly this helping:
Quote:


> Fixed a bug that was causing Unique monsters to not drop the appropriate amount of loot when slain


----------



## pjBSOD

I thought that was Act 2 only?


----------



## sammkv

Why the heck is blizzard punishing the guys who are able to solo act 3 and 4 with crap loot. Instead we should get rewarded to be able to farm the higher acts in inferno. The game is already a job to play atleast give us gamers who have farmed good gear with something freaking rewarding at the higher difficulty levels. Holy mother of god blizzard!!!


----------



## doomlord52

Im still getting average loot, even with 160% magic find. Weapons are usually around the ~600 damage mark (im using a 1063dmg weapon), and the armor is always worse than what I already have.

Really, its very annoying. I cant progress to act 2 becuase my gear sucks, but I cant get better gear from act 1 (inferno, obviously).


----------



## psi_guy

ok, time for an act 2 inferno status check with my level 60 barbarian. current stats: ~11k dps un-buffed, ~9500 armor buffed (1h + shield), 750-850 all resistances with war cry, 450 life on hit, and ~44k hp. can i solo act 2 yet? i haven't tried for a while since i got so discouraged last time about a week ago. i know i could use some more armor and loh, but the gear is very pricey. i figured, if anything, my dps, all resist, and hp were in the right neighborhood. any thoughts?


----------



## mav451

I just tried Act2 inferno for the first time since the IAS nerf. I can now take 2-3 shots from the vanishing snakes - which is a HUGE difference compared to launch Act2 inferno (1-shot = died).
DH with 340 res all, 3.5K armor, and 32K HP - pretty low numbers compared to your barb. Anyway, my non-SS DPS of 34K would be fine if I wasn't so squishy haha.

What's your 1h'er DPS? Cuz 11K does seem on the low side..


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> ok, time for an act 2 inferno status check with my level 60 barbarian. current stats: ~11k dps un-buffed, ~9500 armor buffed (1h + shield), 750-850 all resistances with war cry, 450 life on hit, and ~44k hp. can i solo act 2 yet? i haven't tried for a while since i got so discouraged last time about a week ago. i know i could use some more armor and loh, but the gear is very pricey. i figured, if anything, my dps, all resist, and hp were in the right neighborhood. any thoughts?


You should be able to do it very easily, at least with the right build. I got ~200 higher resistances (buffed) so around 995-1055, 0 life on hit, 55k something hp, 10.5k armor (buffed) and 20k something DPS and 32% block (previous shield was 23%), I can do act 4 easily.


----------



## unfriend

To add my hat into the barb stats.

I am using 1h + shield, 39,500 HP, 8700 damage (lost a good 2k from the IAS nerf), 8500 or so buffed armor, between 850-1000 resists, with 0 LoH and a 27% block shield. I can solo A1 with no problem, A2 is doable but time consuming, just have to be careful. A3 is where I have the issues, currently in the beginning with the signal beacons, but I have just been farming A1 to procure better gear.

Boring, boring, boring. Gets the job done, but boring.

It makes me wonder how long it will take Blizzard to see the YouTube videos showing the most effiicient farming routes and start removing or tweaking the Elite/ Champion/ Rare mobs to screw that up also.









I see myself finishing Inferno (more than likely on only one character) then shelving the game.

I had such high hopes for D3.

I have gotten a good amount of playtime (200-250 hours so far spead over 3 level 60s and a 35) out of this game, and while I had expected more, I have gotten enough out of the game to justify a $60 price tag, even with the issues we have all faced so far. Sad to say I shelled out $100 for the CE (2 including one for the wife







), but hopefully with farming I can get some decent gear and maybe break even or turn a profit with the RMAH.

This will most likely be my last Blizzard product. Barring a drastic change in the game I do not see myself sticking around for the inevitable expansion pack.

If Blizzard wants to save face and win back some customers, I think that instead of releasing an expansion pack, it should be merely a Patch. No charge. No fees. Just a Patch released to add a 5th act and more content. I know that is a pipe dream, but o well.


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys.

I need some guide on how to build a MF set.
I'm a wizard currently on act 2 (farming act 1 pretty easy)
My build is heavy depend on all resists, hp regen and LoH.

Problem is, when i change to my MF items, a lot of times i get killed because i do not have my HP regen (which is 2.5k hp per sec) and my 900ish resists.

So, how to build the MF set?
When to change to it and how to do it fast? clicking 10 items can take few sec and while doin it i usually get killed.

Thanks!.


----------



## Adonis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> To add my hat into the barb stats.
> I am using 1h + shield, 39,500 HP, 8700 damage (lost a good 2k from the IAS nerf), 8500 or so buffed armor, between 850-1000 resists, with 0 LoH and a 27% block shield. I can solo A1 with no problem, A2 is doable but time consuming, just have to be careful. A3 is where I have the issues, currently in the beginning with the signal beacons, but I have just been farming A1 to procure better gear.
> Boring, boring, boring. Gets the job done, but boring.
> It makes me wonder how long it will take Blizzard to see the YouTube videos showing the most effiicient farming routes and start removing or tweaking the Elite/ Champion/ Rare mobs to screw that up also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see myself finishing Inferno (more than likely on only one character) then shelving the game.
> I had such high hopes for D3.
> I have gotten a good amount of playtime (200-250 hours so far spead over 3 level 60s and a 35) out of this game, and while I had expected more, I have gotten enough out of the game to justify a $60 price tag, even with the issues we have all faced so far. Sad to say I shelled out $100 for the CE (2 including one for the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but hopefully with farming I can get some decent gear and maybe break even or turn a profit with the RMAH.
> *This will most likely be my last Blizzard product*. Barring a drastic change in the game I do not see myself sticking around for the inevitable expansion pack.
> If Blizzard wants to save face and win back some customers, I think that instead of releasing an expansion pack, it should be merely a Patch. No charge. No fees. Just a Patch released to add a 5th act and more content. I know that is a pipe dream, but o well.


Same here... I was a hardcore D2 player, and this game is nothing like it should have been. Blizzard tried to reinvent the wheel when they had it right the first time.. All they had to do was overlay better graphics and change the story. I just don't have any urge to play it, and when I do it feels like a chore. I have not touch D3 in almost 3 weeks now, and feel absolutely no urge to. I hate blizzard and there games, I have just came to realize that.


----------



## Zantrill

Is this good at lvl 59 barbarian?

In Hell, just started act 4

I run through yellows like they are squishy.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adonis*
> 
> Same here... I was a hardcore D2 player, and this game is nothing like it should have been. Blizzard tried to reinvent the wheel when they had it right the first time.. All they had to do was overlay better graphics and change the story. I just don't have any urge to play it, and when I do it feels like a chore. I have not touch D3 in almost 3 weeks now, and feel absolutely no urge to. I hate blizzard and there games, I have just came to realize that.


Sadly my sentiments echo yours very much. I have voiced those opinions in other posts of mine as well.

What I would have liked to see:

Keep the core concept and feel of D2 intact.
Slap a new coat of graphics on it.
Add in new items / runes / charms etc. (with a better RNG algorithm...no Barbarian Belts with 200+ Int / WD or Wizard Sources with 200+ Str) Make them USEFUL.
Leave the gameplay and other areas: stats/ skill trees/ level 99 / Players in game = 8 / Damge instead of DPS alone.
Incorporate new storyline......(BETTER than existing) and new characters into the mix.
Give Acts 2,3, and 4 the same level of polish and attention to detail that you gave Act 1.
Seeing the drop in quality / duration / attention to detail/ storyline while progressing from Act 1 all the way to 4 is terrible.
Seriously it is like by the time Act 4 came around Jay Wilson just sat on the toilet for an hour and out popped Act 4.
Past Act 1 there are no environments that can damage monsters like in Act 1.
Acts 2 & 3 have many areas that simply repeat themselves with virtually no distinction between the 2 except names.
Completely linear and rushed ending to what COULD have been a masterfully told tale.
KEEP THE SOUL OF THE SERIES (No puns intended--completely serious)
Truly anticlimactic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Is this good at lvl 59 barbarian?
> In Hell, just started act 4
> I run through yellows like they are squishy.


Damage looks very good, if not a little high for level 59 TBH, but you will need to up that armor for inferno. It is a MUCH different animal than Hell and you will probably end up sacrificing a good deal of strength for resists/ life/ armor, depending on your other stats.

What are your resists and life ? Take a pic with the details screen open and that should give a better idea what you are looking like.


----------



## Zantrill

This is the latest after beating Diablo in hell, he was a little Squishy too.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> This is the latest after beating Diablo in hell, he was a little Squishy too.


I am not surprised he was a little squishy with your stats.

Honestly, your life and damage look good if not great for Act 1 and on. However, you need to work on increasing your Block chance/Amount, your resists in all elements, and your armor. Also critical hit chance and damage would be a nice boost for you as well.

You should be able to take on the normal mobs in Act 1, but don't get overwhelmed or surrounded.

You will probably run into issues tho with the champion/elite/rare packs and bosses depending on their skills.


----------



## BankaiKiller

It's simply dreadful doing 20 butcher runs in 1 sitting, with 5 stacks of valor before I go into it, and producing only 2 halfway decent items......

What a miserable time... I can't even do act 2 yet, or unicorn runs, until I somehow find better gear, which at the rate im going will take alot of time sink/hours to make anymore progression.... Decent gear is very expensive, the only viable option I would have left to do, is do butcher runs with alot of gold finding gear, and just farm 300k an hour, until I amass 100million gold for the gold auction house to finally upgrade myself to decent gear to start farming unicorn level, and progressing farther into the game with my WZ.

So far, I have like 400 to allresistances, 5.8k armor buffed with force armor, 30k health, and 30kDPS
My main attack is arcane orb, with celestial pierce

Diamond skin - with crystalize

Hydra - Venom hydra

Mirrior image - duplicate

Teleport - worm hole

passives are astrail presence - glass gannon - illusionist


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> It's simply dreadful doing 20 butcher runs in 1 sitting, with 5 stacks of valor before I go into it, and producing only 2 halfway decent items......
> What a miserable time... I can't even do act 2 yet, or unicorn runs, until I somehow find better gear, which at the rate im going will take alot of time sink/hours to make anymore progression.... Decent gear is very expensive, the only viable option I would have left to do, is do butcher runs with alot of gold finding gear, and just farm 300k an hour, until I amass 100million gold for the gold auction house to finally upgrade myself to decent gear to start farming unicorn level, and progressing farther into the game with my WZ.
> So far, I have like 400 to allresistances, 5.8k armor buffed with force armor, 30k health, and 30kDPS
> My main attack is arcane orb, with celestial pierce
> Diamond skin - with crystalize
> Hydra - Venom hydra
> Mirrior image - duplicate
> Teleport - worm hole
> passives are astrail presence - glass gannon - illusionist


It is dreadful doing 20 anything in 1 sitting


----------



## 1rkrage

with the NV buff, you really shouldn't be needing to do 20 runs of Butcher... you're missing all the other elites with rares after you get 5 stacks of NV


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> This is the latest after beating Diablo in hell, he was a little Squishy too.
> ...[/URL]


Your stats are all good, but once you hit inferno you will need to drastically increase your resist. For act 1 you can squeeze by with around 500, I managed to finish act 2 with around 700, and now I am slowly getting through act3 with 900-1000.

My ISP has been "updating" for the last 3 days so I haven't been able to play much.. I did try a build with rend w/ blood lust (9% damage done to life) and the brawler passive and I could sit in groups of 10+ mobs and keep a constant stream of incoming heal with rend and revenge, the downside is that I had replaced WotB so I no longer could sit in freeze. I was dying wayyy less than my WD buddy though, something along the lines of his 3:1 for deaths. The only major problem I had was with a pack of frozen horde.. we had to kite in the stupidest huge loop.

Currently where we farm is start of act2 to maghda and than we reset. This usually nets 8-11ish champs if you get the ruins spawn and is pretty easy act 2 farm.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Your stats are all good, but once you hit inferno you will need to drastically increase your resist. For act 1 you can squeeze by with around 500, I managed to finish act 2 with around 700, and now I am slowly getting through act3 with 900-1000.


pretty much this. if your resists were on par with your armor, you would have a pretty easy time with act 1.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Your stats are all good, but once you hit inferno you will need to drastically increase your resist. For act 1 you can squeeze by with around 500, I managed to finish act 2 with around 700, and now I am slowly getting through act3 with 900-1000.
> My ISP has been "updating" for the last 3 days so I haven't been able to play much.. I did try a build with rend w/ blood lust (9% damage done to life) and the brawler passive and I could sit in groups of 10+ mobs and keep a constant stream of incoming heal with rend and revenge, the downside is that I had replaced WotB so I no longer could sit in freeze. I was dying wayyy less than my WD buddy though, something along the lines of his 3:1 for deaths. The only major problem I had was with a pack of frozen horde.. we had to kite in the stupidest huge loop.
> Currently where we farm is start of act2 to maghda and than we reset. This usually nets 8-11ish champs if you get the ruins spawn and is pretty easy act 2 farm.


Squeeze by Act 1 with 500 resists? I have 300 and have no problems.


----------



## bogey1337

Do you guys think act 2 inferno will be viable with dual wield barbarian?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Squeeze by Act 1 with 500 resists? I have 300 and have no problems.


Yeah I had 150 tops when I killed the butcher. Act 2 is when you really have to start paying attention.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Squeeze by Act 1 with 500 resists? I have 300 and have no problems.


same

even Act 2 is fine

don't know about Act 3 as i've yet to beat Belial

my only problem are the Arcane Lazers clocks and Mobs with Immune Damage

no problem with Damage Reflect, as i have huge amount of Regen and LOH


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I just started playing D2 again, and found a unique buckler rescuing cain... that sort of thing just isn't seen in diablo 3. That buckler will easily get me to act 3.


Maybe this is just me, but items didn't matter as much as your skills, level and synergies in D2 *while leveling up*. Twinking your character helped, but a Sigon set (lvl 8ish? Or when you got 60 str) could last you all the way to Hell/upper 60s. Add in an Insight rune weapon for your merc if you're playing a mana intensive character or a strength rune word weapon for a melee and you are set. It isn't until hell that your gear matters as much as you're build and generally your weapon if you are melee/amazon, +skill, +resists and %dmg reduction is the most important depending on what you're playing.

With D3, it's the opposite *while leveling up*. You're skills do not matter, but your items do. It is easy to see that using items the same level as you let you stream roll the content you are leveling up in. You maybe lvl 40 getting lvl 30 requirement items, but the content is scaled to you using lvl 30 req items. I personally think that choice was a mistake by Blizzard. I would rather see items closer to my level while I level up.

One of the things I did to "fix" this was getting a higher lvl friend to make a game a full act ahead of me. Then he would leave the game. Yes, I had to skip content but I don't mind skipping act 2







. I was enjoying myself a lot more when items my level or even higher level than me were dropping. Things were also more challenging.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> Squeeze by Act 1 with 500 resists? I have 300 and have no problems.


I guess I was referencing when I had beat act1, which was pre 1.0.3 and I always played in a group, I said 500 resist because that is easily attainable and regardless of skill level should be enough to get someone through act1.

If the new consensus is you can beat it with much less resist than by all means just continue to stack damage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Found this during a butcher run. It is a decent dagger.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I guess I was referencing when I had beat act1, which was pre 1.0.3 and I always played in a group, I said 500 resist because that is easily attainable and regardless of skill level should be enough to get someone through act1.
> If the new consensus is you can beat it with much less resist than by all means just continue to stack damage.


If you were able to tank pre patch, post patch it should feel like a joke.

Pre patch, mobs used to get 20 or 25% damage for every extra player. If you got a full party, means they were doing almost 2x the damage compared to solo.

Now mobs only get the health bonus so go for more DPS if you can.

If playing with a full party, no barbs to buff your res? When I used to play my monk I was sitting at almost 1100 with the Barb's warcry. With your 500 res, a barb's war cry should get that up to 800ish.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found this during a butcher run. It is a decent dagger.


pretty decent for a monk, but under powered for Wiz & WD ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> pretty decent for a monk, but under powered for Wiz & WD ?


With the lousy way of how D3 handles DPS, it's decent for any class looking to progress through Act 1 provided they have decent armor. It would have been a really nice weapon pre patch though.


----------



## AllGamer

Anyone wanna give me a hand beating Belial on Inferno?

possibly a Barb with shout to jack up the resist & defence









NVM, i'm always too busy or too tired to play, i've been unable to find any time the past 3 days to farm, no chance i can get enough gear to go vs Belial until probably the weekend


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Anyone wanna give me a hand beating Belial on Inferno?
> possibly a Barb with shout to jack up the resist & defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVM, i'm always too busy or too tired to play, i've been unable to find any time the past 3 days to farm, no chance i can get enough gear to go vs Belial until probably the weekend


a monk buddy will likely help you. just remember to split up in third phase so he's "tanking" that breath, giving you enough time to react Smoke Screen


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> a monk buddy will likely help you. just remember to split up in third phase so he's "tanking" that breath, giving you enough time to react Smoke Screen


that aside....

How much resist do I need to withstand those plagued / acid green pools?

after 1.03 they jacked up the amount of pools, that's actually what seems to be killing me the most

even with my high regen 900+ and LOH 1500+ doesn't seems to be sufficient to counter the HP drain when i'm standing on a green pool

and there isn't really much space to run with SS once Belial starts casting those pools, there's not enough save spot to run to the other side of the screen


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Anyone wanna give me a hand beating Belial on Inferno?
> possibly a Barb with shout to jack up the resist & defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVM, i'm always too busy or too tired to play, i've been unable to find any time the past 3 days to farm, no chance i can get enough gear to go vs Belial until probably the weekend


If you're on the EU server I'll help you out tonight. My battle tag is Smo#2882 and I can tank Belial with my Barb.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that aside....
> How much resist do I need to withstand those plagued / acid green pools?
> after 1.03 they jacked up the amount of pools, that's actually what seems to be killing me the most
> even with my high regen 900+ and LOH 1500+ doesn't seems to be sufficient to counter the HP drain when i'm standing on a green pool
> and there isn't really much space to run with SS once Belial starts casting those pools, there's not enough save spot to run to the other side of the screen


You should be avoiding the pools in that phase. There is enough open space to run. The trick is not to move to an open space until a pool appears under you. Otherwise you make the pools spawn faster in open spaces, which is not necessary. If you get into a situation where there is not an open space you pop SS.

If you can find a melee to help you it make the fight cake. Beliel will focus the tank the whole time and you just have to SS when he acid breaths and the pool phase.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Do you guys think act 2 inferno will be viable with dual wield barbarian?


You are going to have a difficult time with only 600 loh. My barb currently has 1750 and can faceroll act2, it's actually pretty fun


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> The trick is not to move to an open space until a pool appears under you. Otherwise you make the pools spawn faster in open spaces, which is not necessary.


interesting.... now that you mentioned, i just realized that's indeed the case







(why i didn't noticed that before







)

i do move waaaaaay too much trying to avoid the pools, and yes, they are being cast under me whenever i move to a new space, eventually the whole place is filled

thanks for the tip









i'll probably try it again without moving as much, then i should have enough room to go around before turning the whole screen into a green pool


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> interesting.... now that you mentioned, i just realized that's indeed the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (why i didn't noticed that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> i do move waaaaaay too much trying to avoid the pools, and yes, they are being cast under me whenever i move to a new space, eventually the whole place is filled
> thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll probably try it again without moving as much, then i should have enough room to go around before turning the whole screen into a green pool


If you still need help, hit me up....on right now, I can try and tank him on my barb......unfriend#1973


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> interesting.... now that you mentioned, i just realized that's indeed the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (why i didn't noticed that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> i do move waaaaaay too much trying to avoid the pools, and yes, they are being cast under me whenever i move to a new space, eventually the whole place is filled
> thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll probably try it again without moving as much, then i should have enough room to go around before turning the whole screen into a green pool


All bosses have patterns and tales to look for. Think of each attack as a mini game and you will do fine. Remember, the mechanics in D3 are made for idiots who expect everything to just be given to them so there is always an easy solution.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> All bosses have patterns and tales to look for. Think of each attack as a mini game and you will do fine. Remember, the mechanics in D3 are made for idiots who expect everything to just be given to them so there is always an easy solution.


To be honest, with all the other dumbing down, I am surprised they didn't introduce QTEs in this installment of Diablo.....


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> You are going to have a difficult time with only 600 loh. My barb currently has 1750 and can faceroll act2, it's actually pretty fun


I don't generally trust clowns but Bobo is right. I would also recommend increasing your crit chance. You are missing out on free crit chance from weapon master by not having an axe or mace in your main hand.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> To be honest, with all the other dumbing down, I am surprised they didn't introduce QTEs in this installment of Diablo.....


Shh! Don't give Blizzard or Jay Wilson any new ideas. I can see it now in D4 (assuming I buy it).... "Diablo has spawned... again! Press (x) to win! Trololol!"


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Shh! Don't give Blizzard or Jay Wilson any new ideas. I can see it now in D4 (assuming I buy it).... "Diablo has spawned... again! Press (x) to win! Trololol!"


Don't we just click the mouse to win as it is now?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Don't we just click the mouse to win as it is now?


You already gave them your money so...They won the moment you bought it...

Just sayin.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I don't generally trust clowns but Bobo is right. I would also recommend increasing your crit chance. You are missing out on free crit chance from weapon master by not having an axe or mace in your main hand.


There is actually a thread on the OF with some interesting finds on the lockout time before movement in regards to attack animation. If this information is true, which from my limited experience leans more towards true than false, I find it easier to use a spear. The argument in that thread is that the lockout before movement is not universal, if you are familiar with animation canceling in dota it is the same principle. The OP in that thread said that daggers and spears had a shorter lockout time, and I think I can agree with that.

However, in some builds the crit chance is a must. Can't imagine a throwing build without it.

Thread name had "than I took a mace to the knee" in it, can't look it up as I am at work.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You already gave them your money so...They won the moment you bought it...
> Just sayin.


They won way before that


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> ok, time for an act 2 inferno status check with my level 60 barbarian. current stats: ~11k dps un-buffed, ~9500 armor buffed (1h + shield), 750-850 all resistances with war cry, 450 life on hit, and ~44k hp. can i solo act 2 yet? i haven't tried for a while since i got so discouraged last time about a week ago. i know i could use some more armor and loh, but the gear is very pricey. i figured, if anything, my dps, all resist, and hp were in the right neighborhood. any thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> Do you guys think act 2 inferno will be viable with dual wield barbarian?


for you two guys above, you should be able to go through act 2 inferno. it won't be a cake walk but you should be able to kill any elite pack. i have similar stats, except i have 1600 str and 1000 vit only. i tried sword/shield and dual wield, both work just fine. the only issue is you may have some trouble killing belial before the enrage timer. with 15k dps it takes me a little under three minutes to kill belial (with earthquake, havent tried wotb yet).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Anyone wanna give me a hand beating Belial on Inferno?
> possibly a Barb with shout to jack up the resist & defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVM, i'm always too busy or too tired to play, i've been unable to find any time the past 3 days to farm, no chance i can get enough gear to go vs Belial until probably the weekend


ill go with you Daemon#1611







i just cant promise to tank stuff effectively in act 2 lol


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ill go with you Daemon#1611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just cant promise to tank stuff effectively in act 2 lol


Thanks but *Cryosis00* already pointed out what i was doing wrong









From normal to hell i had no problem at all beating Belial as it was a piece of cake

but in Inferno my HP globe was draining fast, and that made me panic trying to find a non-goey green spots to stand on, which ironically it was actually what caused damage than was i was trying to avoid.

As i look back from Normal to Hell, i didn't even need to move between on those 3 levels, as Belial was killed before it was able to release another green goey pool, or my regen+LOH kept my HP globe topped up even when standing on top of one

but Inferno was different as the globe goes down fast, and I automatically think the LOH+Regen is not good enough to keep me going before my DH expires









so, now I just need to try a different move "slide show move" basically

start from either side of the platform, keep shooting until HP is low, SS to the 1 step to the right or left (depending which side you started at), drink potion, keep shooting, SS again, cast preparation, shoot some more, SS again, keep shooting (at this point both potion and prep skill are still in cool down), so SS again, shoot some more, then SS again (at this point cool down on potion should be lifted, but blue discipline should be depleted by now, with 3 consecutive SS, so just move to the side again, drink potion, keep shooting, then SS, keep shooting, Discipline is depleted again, so cast Prep skill, to the side, keep shooting, by now Belial should be nearly done, SS again, step to the side, more shooting, it should be game over by now (at this point either Belial is dead, or I'm dead, LOL







)


----------



## irun4edmund

*Sigh* This game has become very boring for me. I started a replay of Knights of the Old Republic last night and had way more fun. I forgot how hard it is trying to clear Taris at level 2 with only 12hp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So did anyone actually want this?


----------



## i7Stealth1366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So did anyone actually want this?


^It is hard to sell unsocketed stuff....

If anyone wants to play a new character (Level 9 Barb) or a Character in Hell (Level 59 Monk) add me. RampageOC#1403


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Stealth1366*
> 
> ^It is hard to sell unsocketed stuff....
> If anyone wants to play a new character (Level 9 Barb) or a Character in Hell (Level 59 Monk) add me. RampageOC#1403


Was talking about for free.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> There is actually a thread on the OF with some interesting finds on the lockout time before movement in regards to attack animation. If this information is true, which from my limited experience leans more towards true than false, I find it easier to use a spear. The argument in that thread is that the lockout before movement is not universal, if you are familiar with animation canceling in dota it is the same principle. The OP in that thread said that daggers and spears had a shorter lockout time, and I think I can agree with that.
> However, in some builds the crit chance is a must. Can't imagine a throwing build without it.
> Thread name had "than I took a mace to the knee" in it, can't look it up as I am at work.


I understand what you are saying and I stutter step on my DH because you attack faster then just holding down the attack key because of animation clip but your answer did not relate to my post.

You roll with a mace or axe because of the passive skill "Weapon Master" which gives you 10% crit chance if you have a mace or axe equipped in your main hand. Your off hand can be whatever you want it to be. If you are running a dual wield spec you want crit chance, crit dmg and LOH. You get enough of those and you are a beast in Inferno.

Also with frenzy you attack so fast anyways I think it would be a pain to try and clip the animation with 5 stacks, assuming the post on the OF is true. Haven't bothered to try on my barb


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So did anyone actually want this?


I'll take it, looks like I could use it







!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> I'll take it, looks like I could use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Roger that. PM me your battle tag.


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I understand what you are saying and I stutter step on my DH because you attack faster then just holding down the attack key because of animation clip but your answer did not relate to my post.
> You roll with a mace or axe because of the passive skill "Weapon Master" which gives you 10% crit chance if you have a mace or axe equipped in your main hand. Your off hand can be whatever you want it to be. If you are running a dual wield spec you want crit chance, crit dmg and LOH. You get enough of those and you are a beast in Inferno.
> Also with frenzy you attack so fast anyways I think it would be a pain to try and clip the animation with 5 stacks, assuming the post on the OF is true. Haven't bothered to try on my barb


I wish I had even the slightest idea what you are talking about.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Anyone wants this champion slasher sword? I tired selling it twice on AH and no bids so I'm giving it away.


Also I have an extra staff of herding if anyone is willing to trade their emeralds. I need 2 more radiant squares emeralds.


----------



## AllGamer

THIS IS ABSOLUTELY ******ED!!!









Blizzard suspended my account "in violation of their policy" just because i purchase too much from RMAH ?!?!?!









So far I've put up with all the problems, and bugs, exploits, ninja hotfixes, constantly changing variables to the games in every path release, yet I've never complained about any of that before, but this!??!?!...

This is ridiculous, if you don't like my money fine, but suspending my account because i spend too much? I've never see that one before. LOL

This is what I get after supporting all your games since WarCraft 1 and all the other games that followed?!?!

i'll not give you a cent in any future releases and definitely don't expect to ever see my money again on the RMAH









This was the last straw, Blizzard you have officially lost me as a customer.

Thank you very much


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> THIS IS ABSOLUTELY ******ED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They suspended my account "in violation of their policy" *just because i purchase too much from RMAH* ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the last straw, Blizzard officially lost me as a customer, i'll not give them a cent in any future releases and definitely no don't expect me to ever see my money on the RMAH any more


probably a failsafe
sucks that happened to you, but it's probably a safety feature just in case your credit card got compromised?


----------



## Saffleur

Haven't been here in awhile but I've been playing the crap out of the game since launch. Mostly Barb. Always going to be Barb. It is getting stagnant however. A shame too.


----------



## kremtok

Today I got several messages stating that my chat privileges have been suspended due to 'spamming.' This when I've never played on a public server and hadn't been online in about 24 hours.

I filed a dispute, and it turned out that my account had been compromised.

How wonderful.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I understand what you are saying and I stutter step on my DH because you attack faster then just holding down the attack key because of animation clip but your answer did not relate to my post.
> You roll with a mace or axe because of the passive skill "Weapon Master" which gives you 10% crit chance if you have a mace or axe equipped in your main hand. Your off hand can be whatever you want it to be. If you are running a dual wield spec you want crit chance, crit dmg and LOH. You get enough of those and you are a beast in Inferno.
> Also with frenzy you attack so fast anyways I think it would be a pain to try and clip the animation with 5 stacks, assuming the post on the OF is true. Haven't bothered to try on my barb


You dont attack faster you can just move. Spears and polearms have longer range and thats why its so easy to use them (derp). Try using a high speed bow vs a slow crossbow and your animation is a lot longer per shot, which can get you killed unless you compensate. Its extremely annoying that attack speed affects attack animation.

WIth melee you can just hold left click over the mob and youll keep attacking fairly fast, there really isnt a good way to cancel animations with 75% attack speed on an already fast weapon. And if you are kiting you can hold shift to start an attack with a spear/polearm and hit things before they hit you. Its the only thing they didnt make faceroll in this game, weapon reach.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Thanks but *Cryosis00* already pointed out what i was doing wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From normal to hell i had no problem at all beating Belial as it was a piece of cake
> but in Inferno my HP globe was draining fast, and that made me panic trying to find a non-goey green spots to stand on, which ironically it was actually what caused damage than was i was trying to avoid.
> As i look back from Normal to Hell, i didn't even need to move between on those 3 levels, as Belial was killed before it was able to release another green goey pool, or my regen+LOH kept my HP globe topped up even when standing on top of one
> but Inferno was different as the globe goes down fast, and I automatically think the LOH+Regen is not good enough to keep me going before my DH expires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, now I just need to try a different move "slide show move" basically
> start from either side of the platform, keep shooting until HP is low, SS to the 1 step to the right or left (depending which side you started at), drink potion, keep shooting, SS again, cast preparation, shoot some more, SS again, keep shooting (at this point both potion and prep skill are still in cool down), so SS again, shoot some more, then SS again (at this point cool down on potion should be lifted, but blue discipline should be depleted by now, with 3 consecutive SS, so just move to the side again, drink potion, keep shooting, then SS, keep shooting, Discipline is depleted again, so cast Prep skill, to the side, keep shooting, by now Belial should be nearly done, SS again, step to the side, more shooting, it should be game over by now (at this point either Belial is dead, or I'm dead, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You shouldnt be using LoH or regen on a DH unless you are fighting reflect mobs, which you would have a seperate bow with for it. Getting hit by those pools is the problem, trying to get healing from getting hit isnt the answer, the answer is to not get hit. Just use BL since itll hit belial about 5-6x each. The only hard part is RNG on snakes spawning on your face too many times. I did it with 300+ ms and lag spikes with around 24k dps I think, no LoH, and one pool woulda exploded me. With the cheap gear on the AH now you should be able to destroy him. I died about 30x to the snakes and beat actual belial on my 2nd or 3rd try.


----------



## Sainesk

I don't know if it happened in the latest update or I just didn't notice, but half the stuff in Inferno Whimsy no longer chase me as DH, half the stuff stop so you can't kite as easily in a circular area or to flank me if you will... just my luck that I had 4 (yes four) elite packs and champions spawn within the first area (before a choke point) last game - just ragequit and made new game.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> THIS IS ABSOLUTELY ******ED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blizzard suspended my account "in violation of their policy" just because i purchase too much from RMAH ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've put up with all the problems, and bugs, exploits, ninja hotfixes, constantly changing variables to the games in every path release, yet I've never complained about any of that before, but this!??!?!...
> This is ridiculous, if you don't like my money fine, but suspending my account because i spend too much? I've never see that one before. LOL
> This is what I get after supporting all your games since WarCraft 1 and all the other games that followed?!?!
> i'll not give you a cent in any future releases and definitely don't expect to ever see my money again on the RMAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the last straw, Blizzard you have officially lost me as a customer.
> Thank you very much


have you contacted customer support?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> -snip-


Contact customer support.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Also I have an extra staff of herding if anyone is willing to trade their emeralds. I need 2 more radiant squares emeralds.


i dont believe you can trade that item, or even drop it so someone else can pick it up, as it is account bound.


----------



## Gizmo

Not sure if this is an appropriate place or not but you all know vastly more than me.

Level 52 Monk
Hell - Act 1
Perpetually owned it seems
What do I need to do?


----------



## Ploppytheman

I dont know why Im still playing this trash game but its super laggy. I have a really good stable connection and something they did made the game rubberband or have lag spikes. I died about 6x because of lag spikes. I knew I should have just rolled a faceroll monk. Lag spike? No problem Im melee I can facetank for like 5 seconds then hit some immunity or escape mechanism ezpz. Supposedly act 3 loot is still bugged so I've been learning the AH while doing other stuff. Overall teh game isn't fun and feels tedious... like when you have to do some homework before you can go out and play and your look outside and see other kids playing. Then you look down and see some boring history report you have to write and you want to die.

No choice in skills, no choice in farm area, tedious grinding that isnt fun or takes skill, lag, more lag, no steady development since you lose gold, no point to go on since you can only grind more gear to grind monsters faster to grind more gear. I mean wow is a horrible game but at least there is variety in the classes and skills and there are somewhat fun combos or abilities to combine. D3 is one cookie cutter spec with no fun or reward. AH seems super stagnant too, I went from selling EVERYTHING to stockpiling like 50 rares worth 200k+ (yes I undercut a ton and check carefully). Everyone else quit so its super hard to sell anything, along with anyone who is still playing has no gold to spend. I should sell my gear and/or uninstall... sure its fun selling gear on RMAH but honestly with the nerfs its really really not worth the time anymore (never was but was fun when the game was fresh and had good drops).

I did act 4 recently I don't know why, I think some idiots were talking crap in general that I hadnt cleared diablo inferno (I exclusively farmed act 3, act 4 had nothing to offer me since I dont care at all about beating a skillless game) so I went to go do it and easily got to diablo in a short time. But the shadow clone one shots you so basically I figured out what to do vs it but the game is lagging so much that its impossible to not get 1 shot without playing it like 50x, not worth it. Shadowclone spawns in front of you and one shots you so you have to SS and vault away and kite which is risky, or SS into these bombs that stun. But the game got so laggy I couldnt even get to the damn shadowclone area, which I had got to the previous 20x I died with no problems. And the game is bugged for DH so when you get an AoE you often take damage or you dont but it drains your hp bar and your screen is covered in red so you have to switch out gear. Ugh this game makes me rage soooo hard... sure I may rage a lot but I always complete everygame no matter what but D3 I just dont give a crap. I can only imagine all the casuals getting super frustrated and rage quitting, which is obviously what happened...

Complaining about how bad the game is with my friend and looking at the Jay Wilson memes and rant posts are really fun and epic though lol


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Not sure if this is an appropriate place or not but you all know vastly more than me.
> Level 52 Monk
> Hell - Act 1
> Perpetually owned it seems
> What do I need to do?


ROFL....

Serenity and more Vitality... and that AoE blind is nice. There was some DH in here the other day who had mass Vit and HP and you come in here as monk with NO HP and mass Dex, you guys should switch accts lol....

Monk is super faceroll you just need about... 15k hp maybe. You could easily get 25k I bet.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Not sure if this is an appropriate place or not but you all know vastly more than me.
> Level 52 Monk
> Hell - Act 1
> Perpetually owned it seems
> What do I need to do?
> *snip*


Dat vitality, I don't even know how you pulled off having that low of vitality. That is your biggest problem.


----------



## Kebeno

You need major stacking on a Resistance and lots of vit.


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Dat vitality, I don't even know how you pulled off having that low of vitality. That is your biggest problem.


Pretty easy up until act 1 of hell; now I can't even touch skele king.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Dat vitality, I don't even know how you pulled off having that low of vitality. That is your biggest problem.


This. You're only going to need around 30k Vitality at level 60.

Get a shield, pick a resistance (mine is physical), and boost that resistance to around 200-300 then use One with Everything to make all resists the same.

I never worried about resist when I was in Hell. Kept it around 250 and focused on Vit and DPS. My health was around 45k and DPS was around 12k. I could tank just about everything. Then came Inferno, so I had to change all of my strategies.

Also, replace Mystic Ally with Serenity (Peaceful Repose rune) and replace Wave of Light with Deadly Reach (Keen Eye rune).


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Also, replace Mystic Ally with Serenity (Peaceful Repose rune) and replace Wave of Light with Deadly Reach (Keen Eye rune).


Is this even possible?


----------



## duox

In co-op hell is a breeze.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Contact customer support.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> probably a failsafe
> sucks that happened to you, but it's probably a safety feature just in case your credit card got compromised?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> have you contacted customer support?


i'm totally lost the mood now...

and i was so fired up earlier today when i was in the office and looking forward to go home and try those move out to move on to Act 3 Inferno.... sigh...

long story here http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5968246992

yes, i already tried their stupid number


----------



## Kebeno

Do alot people still play Diablo 3? Xfire community pop list shows diablo skyrocketing down.Ps-only game thats going down is diablo 3. The rest are pretty average-balanced.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> Do alot people still play Diablo 3? Xfire community pop list shows diablo skyrocketing down.Ps-only game thats going down is diablo 3. The rest are pretty average-balanced.


I had the choice this evening to play Diablo 3 for a couple of hours or download ME3 Rebellion + Extended Cut on my slow internet connection and watch TV (175kb = 3-4 hours to download it all). Can you guess which one I chose?

Eventually I'll beat inferno Diablo with pet summoning WD build but I'm in no rush. I honestly have no clue what I would do after that







.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Also, replace Mystic Ally with Serenity (Peaceful Repose rune) and replace Wave of Light with Deadly Reach (Keen Eye rune).
> 
> 
> 
> Is this even possible?
Click to expand...

Absolutely, any build is possible. You have to enable elective mode in the options.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Not sure if this is an appropriate place or not but you all know vastly more than me.
> 
> Level 52 Monk
> Hell - Act 1
> Perpetually owned it seems
> What do I need to do?


Not a huge problem. Just need to try a different build.

Make sure to enable the elective mode.

Try to get a few more defensive skills in there.

Maybe earth ally for some hp, serenity with healing or extra duration and blinding flash are all pretty good when combined together. This should make dealing with packs easier and your progress smoother.

You're dps for a1 hell is decent, I don't think you should have much problem.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I got some more freebies. Good farm runs today! PM me what you want and I will let you know if it is still there. First come first serve as usual. Pictures will be removed as items are claimed in game.


----------



## Pidoma

Thank you!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thank you!!!


Assuming this is to me, np!


----------



## Fr0sty

reflect damage mortar shielder vortex.. yes i got the worse of it all in one elite pack.. LOL

and that's not even in inferno LOL

btw are there any chart out there that would give us stats on the % reflect damage suffix in each difficulty have in term of damage they reflect back to us?


----------



## doomlord52

So I just trolled my friends.

I joined them with only my DPS gear on (gives me 32k DPS, but 0% magic find). Within 2 minutes in Act1 Inferno (i.e. no NV stacks) I found a 1308.2 damage 2H weapon. They haven't EVER found anything over 1.1k, even with 160% magic find and hours of farming.

Trololooooooo (ill upload a pic if you guys want).

Also with new weapon my DPS is 39k.


----------



## Hoops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> *reflect damage mortar shielder vortex.* yes i got the worse of it all in one elite pack.. LOL
> and that's not even in inferno LOL
> btw are there any chart out there that would give us stats on the % reflect damage suffix in each difficulty have in term of damage they reflect back to us?


You sure that's not inferno? 4 affixes should be inferno.


----------



## Kebeno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I had the choice this evening to play Diablo 3 for a couple of hours or download ME3 Rebellion + Extended Cut on my slow internet connection and watch TV (175kb = 3-4 hours to download it all). Can you guess which one I chose?
> Eventually I'll beat inferno Diablo with pet summoning WD build but I'm in no rush. I honestly have no clue what I would do after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Meh, I got d3 all hyped up to play it at release, played it for 1 week.Then *POOF* the games fun just skyrocketed down. Idk why.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I just trolled my friends.
> I joined them with only my DPS gear on (gives me 32k DPS, but 0% magic find). Within 2 minutes in Act1 Inferno (i.e. no NV stacks) I found a 1308.2 damage 2H weapon. They haven't EVER found anything over 1.1k, even with 160% magic find and hours of farming.
> Trololooooooo (ill upload a pic if you guys want).
> Also with new weapon my DPS is 39k.


sucks that its a 2h'er

otherwise it would sell for alot in the ah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoops*
> 
> You sure that's not inferno? 4 affixes should be inferno.


got them in hell

or maybe it was just 3 affixes and two mobs of the same looking monsters and i just looked fast that i mistaken them for 4 afixes.. but all i know is that i was screwed..


----------



## pjBSOD

Melee / twister Wizard has brought this game to a whole new level of fun for me, holy crap.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Melee / twister Wizard has brought this game to a whole new level of fun for me, holy crap.


I was thinking of building up a mellee wiz, mine is only level 29, but barb and dh have grown stagnant for me. Barb I am sick of the cookie cutter build and my internet isn't quite good enough to play a dh due to rubber banding.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have a melee wizard currently going with a crit gear build. I am using the following spells:

- Spectral Blades - Healing
- Venom Hydra
- Energy Twister - Wicked Wind
- Frost Nova - Deep Freeze
- Energy Armor - Force
- Diamond Skin - Diamond Shards

Passives: Critical Mass, Blur, Evocation


----------



## Nethermir

anyone else having issues connecting? im getting stuck at "retrieving heroes list".


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> anyone else having issues connecting? im getting stuck at "retrieving heroes list".


Getting that too. Just reconnect.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I was thinking of building up a mellee wiz, mine is only level 29, but barb and dh have grown stagnant for me. Barb I am sick of the cookie cutter build and my internet isn't quite good enough to play a dh due to rubber banding.


agree barb is such a boring class, and dh.. ugh i don't like playing it. shoot, shoot, shoot, run, run, run... i went back and focused on getting my wd viable to play inferno with (as he was only used for whimsy cloud hopping til they nerfed that) and the game has gotten more enjoyable for me to play. am getting kinda bored of same old butcher run, so i might work on getting him ready for act 2. zombie dogs and raining frogs are a lot more fun than swordnboard.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> anyone else having issues connecting? im getting stuck at "retrieving heroes list".


Blizz implemented some hotfixes this morning. Supposedly one of these hot fixes was Inferno drop rate improvements. Waiting for the hotfix notes to be put on the OF.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> agree barb is such a boring class, and dh.. ugh i don't like playing it. shoot, shoot, shoot, run, run, run... i went back and focused on getting my wd viable to play inferno with (as he was only used for whimsy cloud hopping til they nerfed that) and the game has gotten more enjoyable for me to play. am getting kinda bored of same old butcher run, so i might work on getting him ready for act 2. zombie dogs and raining frogs are a lot more fun than swordnboard.


Experience the barb in a different way. Don't succumb to the sword and board trap. I currently run a DW build in Inferno and have a blast. I will admit I am more squishy than my S*B build but have a ton more fun and those crits OMG.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Experience the barb in a different way. Don't succumb to the sword and board trap. I currently run a DW build in Inferno and have a blast. I will admit I am more squishy than my S*B build but have a ton more fun and those crits OMG.


was thinkin bout going dualwield, as 2hand was not bad, just way too slow.
also, they should make it more clear somewhere that WDs cannot dualwield.


----------



## exzacklyright

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/131615-diablo-3-the-blizzard-sweatshop

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## hellr4isEr

interesting read..

can someone explain to me how a bot plays a game? i mean farming in interno is hard enough.. how does a bot know what works best?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> interesting read..
> can someone explain to me how a bot plays a game? i mean farming in interno is hard enough.. how does a bot know what works best?


A bot is simply a program or script that preforms a routine set by its user.

Before the gold nerf from breaking pots, bots were just running Crypts and breaking pots and looting gold. The fact the bot could do this 24/7 is what caused the gold inflation and AH item prices to sky rocket.

When you talk about what can a bots do the answer is.. anything. Just depends on the complexity of the bot. Generally those running the bots are going to do simple tasks they can repeat 100's of times a day.


----------



## Cryosis00

The hotfix notes are up on the OF. I will say these notes have sucked me back in ... at least for today.

The drop rate increase per act for ilvl 61 - 63 loot along with the change to guaranteed drops based on 4 or 5 stacks of NV all makes me happy.


----------



## Pidoma

Can someone post the notes? I can't go to the OF at work


----------



## 1rkrage




----------



## Sainesk

Spoiler: Hotfixes



Items

The drop rates for high-end items (items level 61-63) have been increased for Acts III and IV of Hell difficulty and Acts I - IV of Inferno difficulty:

The new approximate drop rates are as follows:

Hell - Act III and Act IV

iLvl 61: 9% to 13.9%
iLvl 62: 1.9% to 3.45%
iLvl 63: 0% (no change)

Inferno - Act I

iLvl 61: 17.7% to 23.9%
iLvl 62: 7.9% to 12.6%
iLvl 63: 2.0% to 4.8%

Inferno - Act II

iLvl 61: 18.6% to 23.3%
iLvl 62: 12.4% to 18.6%
iLvl 63: 4.1% to 9.3%

Inferno - Act III and Act IV

iLvl 61: 24.1% to 27.1%
iLvl 62: 16.1% to 21.7%
iLvl 63: 8.0% to 16.3%

Bosses

Bosses are now guaranteed to drop at least 1 Rare item for players with 4 stacks of Nephalem Valor and at least 2 Rare items for players with 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor

Bug Fixes

Fixed a bug with several items that would allow those items to block pathing when dropped on the ground
Fixed a crash that could sometimes occur when a player was interacting with environment objects (e.g. opening chests or clicking on a lectern)
Fixed several additional game and service crashes



yay, hated getting 1 bad rare from boss runs...


----------



## xserpint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> yay, hated getting 1 bad rare from boss runs...


Yep.. now you can have two!


----------



## Bobotheklown

The new drops rates are pretty cool indeed.

I think I need to finally try to progress in Act 3 on my barb. Just got my LoH up to 2400ish


----------



## Sainesk

have pinatas been removed from the game or something?







haven't seen one in Inferno Whimsy for the past 2 days... maybe i'm just having horrible luck.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The new drops rates are pretty cool indeed.
> I think I need to finally try to progress in Act 3 on my barb. Just got my LoH up to 2400ish


I am in the same boat, only I have less LoH


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> The new drops rates are pretty cool indeed.
> I think I need to finally try to progress in Act 3 on my barb. Just got my LoH up to 2400ish


2.4k LOH with the skills or without the barberic skills?


----------



## jbobb

I'm on Act 2 Inferno and have yet to even find a legendary, while my friend I have played the whole way through with has found about 4-5 legendaries.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> 2.4k LOH with the skills or without the barberic skills?


I don't think barbs have any LoH skills, just the life steal passive, which I do not use. Dual wielding axes, one has 883 LoH (radiant star amethyst socket adds 300) and the other is an axe with 900 something LoH.


----------



## Rickles

Bobo and I get sweet legendaries like the awesome level 52 dagger with 120 dps... My mainhand has over 700 LoH, but I haven't found a great offhand with LoH yet.. I started using rend with blood lust as that seems to add a ton of health when you leap into huge packs of mobs in act3, here is looking at you Depths in the Keep.


----------



## oc_user

took me 800hrs to find 1 barbarian rare 1hand sword with 900 damage. I don't want to play 10000000000000000000000000hrs to find a set item.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> took me 800hrs to find 1 barbarian rare 1hand sword with 900 damage. I don't want to play 10000000000000000000000000hrs to find a set item.


Oh but don't worry, Jay has a solution for you!


----------



## LexDiamonds

@Allgamer if you dont mind me asking, roughly how much have you spent on the RMAH?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

My second day of being a level 60 I found a set piece belt, had pretty nice stats but for some reason it would never sell until today for $5


----------



## TheYonderGod

I just bought Diablo 3 on sale from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832133072

Do I really have to wait for it to be shipped or is there any way for me to get my CD key or whatever I need to download it right now?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I just bought Diablo 3 on sale from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832133072
> Do I really have to wait for it to be shipped or is there any way for me to get my CD key or whatever I need to download it right now?


Wait for it to ship.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I just bought Diablo 3 on sale from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832133072
> Do I really have to wait for it to be shipped or is there any way for me to get my CD key or whatever I need to download it right now?


The CD key is sealed in the box, you'll have to wait for it. Digital copies are restricted for 72 hours or something dumb anyways.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I just bought Diablo 3 on sale from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832133072
> Do I really have to wait for it to be shipped or is there any way for me to get my CD key or whatever I need to download it right now?


And to think, around release day, no one thought it would be on sale for a LOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG time........


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The CD key is sealed in the box, you'll have to wait for it. Digital copies are restricted for 72 hours or something dumb anyways.


they updated it. no more levelling restrictions


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> And to think, around release day, no one thought it would be on sale for a LOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG time........


I believe that was to people looking to get it half off, steam style.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> they updated it. no more levelling restrictions


This


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I believe that was to people looking to get it half off, steam style.


Yeah, I know.....but still, for a game of this magnitude, and knowing Blizzards money hungry ways of late, I really did not expect to see it even drop below the $59.99 price for some time.

Truth be told, I am more inclined to think that Newegg just wants to unload as many as they can before they get stuck with them.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wait for it to ship.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The CD key is sealed in the box, you'll have to wait for it. Digital copies are restricted for 72 hours or something dumb anyways.


Damn, I'm at my sister/brother-in-law's house and he was going to teach me how to play and give me some gear and stuff, but I'm going home tomorrow. So I tried to cancel the order so I could just order the digital copy from Blizzard since it's only $6 chaper, but it takes 3-5 days to get a refund form Newegg -.-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> And to think, around release day, no one thought it would be on sale for a LOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG time........


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Yeah, I know.....but still, for a game of this magnitude, and knowing Blizzards money hungry ways of late, I really did not expect to see it even drop below the $59.99 price for some time.
> Truth be told, I am more inclined to think that Newegg just wants to unload as many as they can before they get stuck with them.


It's only like $6 cheaper considering they charge tax for the physical copy from Newegg and they don't for the digital copy from blizzard. (at least if you live in CA/other states with tax)


----------



## eternallydead

You could have your sister / brother in-law give you a trail cd key (if they still have one). They can show you what to do; although, I am not sure if you can play directly with them until you have the full account. (At the very least they can help you get started).


----------



## OC-Guru

Hey Diabloer's, feel free to add me on Diablo  I look forward to hauling some sweet monster/devil cheeks!

*Crispe#2606*

Battletag is also in Sig.

My characters:


Level 60 Demon Hunter / 108,146 DPS 
Level 60 Monk / 8,027 DPS / 1,000 to all resistances (Can tank Diablo on Inferno)
Level 60 Barbarian / 9,791 DPS / 10,000 armor & 330-560 on all resistances. 
Level 42 Wizard... not worth mentioning because Wizards are a complete waste of time.
Level 26 Witch Doctor ... currently training to level 60, currently has 667 DPS


----------



## Ploppytheman

Dont buy Diablo 3 its a piece of crap that will leave you mad. Even if you are in the upper echelon of gaming skill the haves and have nots have already been established. The gold rush is over. There are the elites like me with $200+ on RMAH made and several million in gold with the top gear worth a few hundred million, and then there are the new people who will never be able to afford good gear without an INSANE grind. Unless you only plan on playing it super casually and beating hell mode then quitting. It is seriously a BAD BAD game.

Its actually bad for a casual game too tbh... the combat is worse than wow and the story is trash too. Its def fun to level with friends, but its not Diablo 3 its some trash game that wants you to use RMAH.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Dont buy Diablo 3 its a piece of crap that will leave you mad. Even if you are in the upper echelon of gaming skill the haves and have nots have already been established. The gold rush is over. Unless you only plan on playing it super casually and beating hell mode then quitting. *It is seriously a BAD BAD game.*


This is where I dis-agree..

Diablo is a game that you actually have to play, you cant just go loot the same chest over and over again until you have the best gear for your level, games shouldn't work like that.. Blizzard has tried to make the game more playable, I hate'd it when people were getting really good gear by just farming the same area over and over, I think they should remove the AH and RMAH too... that was a bad move. but yeah, it's not a bad game, it's a game that you have to work for, if you don't like working.. don't play it, its entirely up to you.. making posts like that doesn't help anyone lol


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> This is where I dis-agree..
> Diablo is a game that you actually have to play, you cant just go loot the same chest over and over again until you have the best gear for your level, games shouldn't work like that.. Blizzard has tried to make the game more playable, I hate'd it when people were getting really good gear by just farming the same area over and over, I think they should remove the AH and RMAH too... that was a bad move. but yeah, it's not a bad game, it's a game that you have to work for, if you don't like working.. don't play it, its entirely up to you.. making posts like that doesn't help anyone lol


Except if you dont do that you get behind, rares/hour are the only metric that matters. Then everyone who has money and gear has money and gear and you have nothing. They can farm faster and better areas and get better drops so they get even more gold after the exploits and farming tricks/good places get nerfed. Since gold skyrockets with all the bots/farmers it is impossible to compete or buy your own gear without a much larger investment. I did not do any exploits but I did gold farm pots while watching TV to get some gear. I was actually making 950k/hr farming pots in crypts, yes my runs were down to 1:45 with 330% GF. So since everyone else did that and became super wealthy all the good gear is going to be super expensive since so many people have so much gold and almost no expenses. And since their sick good items only increase in value because of the increased demand (everything I bought I made 300k-3m or more or sold my old weapons for profit) A geared character also dies a lot less in inferno so repair costs effect them less. Its kind of the problem the US is having, the 1% has all the money and no one else can compete lol...

The only way to catch up and outskill people is using the AH to make insane amounts of gold. But most people cant do this and making mistakes costs 1.5days of auction time. I pretty much know the market and what sells and even with severe undercutting a lot of items dont sell (player population is a problem lol).

This game is work. Its not gaming skill. Its a tedious grind with no point and no way to catch up unless you are an economics/business major or have a knack for markets. And a lot of people bot the AH now too buying items with certain stats at certain values so even that is annoying.


----------



## ntherblast

Ya a lot of people took advantage of the exploits before the nerfs to deck out their characters this wouldnt be a big issue if there was ladder


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Dont buy Diablo 3 its a piece of crap that will leave you mad. Even if you are in the upper echelon of gaming skill the haves and have nots have already been established. The gold rush is over. There are the elites like me with $200+ on RMAH made and several million in gold with the top gear worth a few hundred million, and then there are the new people who will never be able to afford good gear without an INSANE grind. Unless you only plan on playing it super casually and beating hell mode then quitting. It is seriously a BAD BAD game.
> Its actually bad for a casual game too tbh... the combat is worse than wow and the story is trash too. Its def fun to level with friends, but its not Diablo 3 its some trash game that wants you to use RMAH.


I think, at this point, the entire villiage is well aware of how you feel...Can we move beyond that now?

With the changes made to drops this afternoon, I'm actually making money in Act 2 of Inferno...Not all that bad now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Except if you dont do that you get behind, rares/hour are the only metric that matters. Then everyone who has money and gear has money and gear and you have nothing. They can farm faster and better areas and get better drops so they get even more gold after the exploits and farming tricks/good places get nerfed. Since gold skyrockets with all the bots/farmers it is impossible to compete or buy your own gear without a much larger investment. I did not do any exploits but I did gold farm pots while watching TV to get some gear. I was actually making 950k/hr farming pots in crypts, yes my runs were down to 1:45 with 330% GF. So since everyone else did that and became super wealthy all the good gear is going to be super expensive since so many people have so much gold and almost no expenses. And since their sick good items only increase in value because of the increased demand (everything I bought I made 300k-3m or more or sold my old weapons for profit) A geared character also dies a lot less in inferno so repair costs effect them less. Its kind of the problem the US is having, the 1% has all the money and no one else can compete lol...
> The only way to catch up and outskill people is using the AH to make insane amounts of gold. But most people cant do this and making mistakes costs 1.5days of auction time. I pretty much know the market and what sells and even with severe undercutting a lot of items dont sell (player population is a problem lol).
> This game is work. Its not gaming skill. Its a tedious grind with no point and no way to catch up unless you are an economics/business major or have a knack for markets. And a lot of people bot the AH now too buying items with certain stats at certain values so even that is annoying.


And the price of gold didn't skyrocket...It's 2.50$ on the "black market atm" and everyone else is lowering to meet that...Which is why the AH/RMAH are starting to drop substantially.

Economics 101, it's time you take the class.

~double merged by moderator


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Except if you dont do that you get behind, rares/hour are the only metric that matters. Then everyone who has money and gear has money and gear and you have nothing. They can farm faster and better areas and get better drops so they get even more gold after the exploits and farming tricks/good places get nerfed. Since gold skyrockets with all the bots/farmers it is impossible to compete or buy your own gear without a much larger investment. I did not do any exploits but I did gold farm pots while watching TV to get some gear. I was actually making 950k/hr farming pots in crypts, yes my runs were down to 1:45 with 330% GF. So since everyone else did that and became super wealthy all the good gear is going to be super expensive since so many people have so much gold and almost no expenses. And since their sick good items only increase in value because of the increased demand (everything I bought I made 300k-3m or more or sold my old weapons for profit) A geared character also dies a lot less in inferno so repair costs effect them less. Its kind of the problem the US is having, the 1% has all the money and no one else can compete lol...
> The only way to catch up and outskill people is using the AH to make insane amounts of gold. But most people cant do this and making mistakes costs 1.5days of auction time. I pretty much know the market and what sells and even with severe undercutting a lot of items dont sell (player population is a problem lol).
> This game is work. Its not gaming skill. Its a tedious grind with no point and no way to catch up unless you are an economics/business major or have a knack for markets. And a lot of people bot the AH now too buying items with certain stats at certain values so even that is annoying.


Rich get richer. Poor get screwed.


----------



## Nethermir

error 37...we meet again...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That legendary patch can't come soon enough...
> This is just ridiculous to have drop in Act 2 inferno..


And this is all i've been biatching all along

1) The gear drop system has been a ~3-5 levels lag behind your current progress *AT ALL TIMES* throughout the game. This makes the game not fun because you are never excited about your drops until you hit inferno (and still you need luck, otherwise you are just gonna get 55-59lv items anyway).

This problem can be solved by killing the AH. If theres no AH, you have no idea how good and bad gear at the same level can fluctuate. Doesn't help the situation in a real sense, but at least you feel better.

2) The RNG. I know I know. It's called RANDOM for a reason, right?

Well, I say it shouldn't just be random, it should also be SMART. Not so smart that all the gear spawn naturally to have the exactly right stats, but at least.....(refer to pic above) you call THAT a lv 56 item? 13x dps? lv 56? I would't use that even at lv 48, when I was still in nightmare!!

Sharpen the bottom range a little bit man.....at least make sense....


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> And this is all i've been biatching all along
> 1) The gear drop system has been a ~3-5 levels lag behind your current progress *AT ALL TIMES* throughout the game. This makes the game not fun because you are never excited about your drops until you hit inferno (and still you need luck, otherwise you are just gonna get 55-59lv items anyway).
> This problem can be solved by killing the AH. If theres no AH, you have no idea how good and bad gear at the same level can fluctuate. Doesn't help the situation in a real sense, but at least you feel better.


They can't do this. The entire game is geared toward the RMAH. That's just how it is. Lag is because they want to force you to buy better items.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Is anyone else getting bad lag spikes?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Is anyone else getting bad lag spikes?


I played roughly 45 mins last night. The first 30 seconds is a disaster. AND

In the past, that 30 seconds were still bad, but if you wait it out, you will be fine for the most part afterwards

Now, even if you wait it out, the next crowd of monsters is still gonna bring my screen down to single digit FPS.

I'm now at hell act 3 so it has a lot of that goblin sorceror guy that can summon goblins, during times where the screen has say ~20 monsters or above, my screen will spike all the way down to like 20 fps, sometimes even single digits.


----------



## Zantrill

I keep getting errors saying "profile can't be accessed" or "doesn't exist", but I was just playing, not trying to access anything.


----------



## kremtok

I'm getting terrible lag spikes. Up to 1500ms. In private matches. With nopony on our router except me. Today I died for the first time because of it.


----------



## OC-Guru

No problems in the UK??


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Your not geared for Act 2...
> If your LOH is below 1k inferno is going to be much harder than it needs to be.
> Your resists are about 100 to low, ~750 should be a minimum unless you are really geared.
> 30k HP is the standard for a monk more or less, you wont really ever need more or less.
> Your skills are incorrect.
> Serenity - 4 seconds - LOH will heal for everything you need.
> You can keep BoL, or I have it switched with 7 sided strike - LOH heals you for everything you need + it gives invulnerability, you just have to cope with the CD
> Blinding Flash I really don't use TBH, recently I switched it to Earth Ally for 10% HP, extra damage output, and a partial tank. That way you can focus more on cheap gear and not vitality costs.
> I haven't personally tried MoC with that rune, I typically go for evasion with the armor buff.
> Right now I am converting all of the spots that are capable into increased crit chance, That mixed with the winds crit proc can tally up some insane DPS once I switch to dual wield with both weps having high crit damage %.


Thanks for the insight. Just killed belial for my first time inferno... kind of ******ed but I dumped a lot of my gear that could farm act 1 like the spider queen in heat and went with plain magics with high armor and res all... It's kind of ridiculous the amount of resist and armor you need in act 2 compared to act 1. That is what I was getting at in that last post. Wouldn't be so bad if I could find a solid weapon... but they are WAY too expensive to get anything with decent attack speed and LoH with more than 700 dps. Still working on that...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Not sure if this is an appropriate place or not but you all know vastly more than me.
> Level 52 Monk
> Hell - Act 1
> Perpetually owned it seems
> What do I need to do?


Need a lot more vitality... As well as some new weapons! Your attack speed is slow which makes spirit regen take forever... What passives are you using?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> No problems in the UK??


On a side note, I would add you, but after posting your chars, I feel incompetent now. I just have a barb at 60 and a Wiz at 53/54. I have my DH at 10. My Barb has a min of 300 on Def and my DPS is 13K after dropping from 17K trying to get my Def up which includes dropping from 7K Arm to 6.5K and Life from 4.5K to 3.8K

Would love some PLvl though as Inferno just kills me with my Barb and can't save $$$ anymore due to dieing.


----------



## OC-Guru

Here's my DH build:





Heres my Monk (Tank) build:



I just put a star amethyst in my weapon, I now have 7.5k dps

And heres my Barb build:


----------



## Zantrill

Big $$$ DH


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> On a side note, I would add you, but after posting your chars, I feel incompetent now. I just have a barb at 60 and a Wiz at 53/54. I have my DH at 10. My Barb has a min of 300 on Def and my DPS is 13K after dropping from 17K trying to get my Def up which includes dropping from 7K Arm to 6.5K and Life from 4.5K to 3.8K
> Would love some PLvl though as Inferno just kills me with my Barb and can't save $$$ anymore due to dieing.


You shouldnt be having any real issues with early inferno.

Are those numbers buffed or unbuffed? and what skill setup are you using?

If you are poorer and/or lower geared would sugest using.

Wrath of the zerker -increased duration on fury rune (or double damage lol)- extra defense and CC immunity duration is kind of the key here as this is what keeps you alive when pretty much all elite packs will roll some sort of CC.
War cry - 50% more resist rune (or doge or armour if your resists are very bad)- more armour and resists + free fury out of combat.
Ignore pain - increased duration rune (alternatively use the 20%life leach rune) - Nice for those times you just cant avoid taking certain damage use short cd so use it often.
Battle cry - fury on crit rune (or more damage increase rune) - more dmg and fury gen for "free" helpfull to keep WOTB up for as long as possible.

left click - Frenzy- 4% dmg per stack rune - so much IAS and dmg increase.
Right click - Revenge - double proc chance rune - AOE dmg and lots of HP back.

Passives - 5% crit 50% more crit dmg, Weapon mastery, and and either increased armour% or vit = armour depending on which gives you more. If you still find yourself dieing you can use both swaping out which ever offensive passive gives the least dps.

With the above build I did act 1 and 2 inferno pretty easy with very low all resist and pretty low dps. Pre patch. I assume it still works but as my gears got allot better I've gone all FOTM and stacked crit and LOH out my eyes and am wwing through everything like a spinning idiot







Found farming act3 gives me the best time/loot/money ratio so ive not played around much in a1 and 2 since.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL 100 million gold in less then 30minutes.. athene knows how to get fanboys


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL 100 million gold in less then 30minutes.. athene knows how to get fanboys


I sadly just watched that as well


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Here's my DH build:


how do you manage with only 11k of Life?

1 touch by any mob in Inferno, and it's game over

with the cost of the repair bills one can't afford to die so often now in game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> how do you manage with only 11k of Life?
> 1 touch by any mob in Inferno, and it's game over
> with the cost of the repair bills one can't afford to die so often now in game


That is the price you pay as glass cannon. It's a constant dance with death no matter who you are up against. The point is to have enough DPS behind you to kill most things before they get in range to attack you and manually dodge stuff as you kill the rest. Being a ranged melee is not as easy as some melee players think. Just as melee players need guts to dive headfirst into a crowd of mob, range melee live in constant fear of getting hit by the great majority of things. I remember playing a glass cannon wizard and I was just waiting on the other side of these glass clouds. My barb and monk friends were like hurry up and I was like "No! I'm gonna die!"


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> @Allgamer if you dont mind me asking, roughly how much have you spent on the RMAH?


i always shop by the lowest prices items, so not much, but all the little bits and pieces combined $3 here, $5 there, etc, i'll say around $200 for all the pieces, and i'm very picky at what i shop for

it needs to have the bonus or buff i want, so it's not a bad deal

and i re-sell my old equipment for the same amount if not more than what i bought it from, so it sort of breaks even, if i can make up my mind, and stop switching gear so often, LOL









i'll still play D3 casually to make back the $ to cover the cost i spend on this game, but I'm now more into TL2

lost faith in this game (D3) already

too much crap coming from Blizzard


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL 100 million gold in less then 30minutes.. athene knows how to get fanboys


Wow, can't believe people actually give him gold....seems like such a tool.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> And this is all i've been biatching all along
> 1) The gear drop system has been a ~3-5 levels lag behind your current progress *AT ALL TIMES* throughout the game. This makes the game not fun because you are never excited about your drops until you hit inferno (and still you need luck, otherwise you are just gonna get 55-59lv items anyway).
> This problem can be solved by killing the AH. If theres no AH, you have no idea how good and bad gear at the same level can fluctuate. Doesn't help the situation in a real sense, but at least you feel better.
> *snip*


One of the things I did to get around the gear lagging behind my level was to skip an entire act using a friend's higher lvl char. Let's say that I just got to act 2 and I dislike that act the most. My friend would make a game in the difficulty I am in, but at act 3. I would join him and he would leave the game. I will then play from that point on. Gear my level or even a few levels higher than me would drop and it made things a lot more fun







.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Wow, can't believe people actually give him gold....seems like such a tool.


This happens a lot actually...Are a few livestreamers that do it.

I think it's petty TBH, especially considering how many people hand him gold then immediately after whine about how hard it is to make money


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My barb and monk friends were like hurry up and I was like "No! I'm gonna die!"


LOL







i know how that feels, because i tried it already and it's no fun

rather, i think i got used to my Tank build

i'll post stats later when i get home

but it's basically 2 attacks per sec

so even if i do say 40k DPS in average (29k no SS 50k with SS), that's still 80k DPS per attack vs most people that only do 100+k DPS per attack

although i might be missing out on 20k DPS per attack

I have close to 40+k HP with aprox 800 LOH and 700 regen ( down from 1500 LOH and 900 regen & 31k HP )

with my latest gear changes i'm concentrating more on VIT & HP by sacrificing some LOH & Regen

even if you have the $ it's hard to find the pieces that you want; so, no money can't buy you everything









with more HP i can simply stand in front of the mobs and takes those hits while Regen+LOH keeps me topped up


----------



## Catscratch

This game needs something.....Hmmm other than repair costs high. Thinking.....

This game needs durability loss after repair, and after like 10 repairs, the item will be thrash. A few games had that, can't remember the names


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> This game needs something.....Hmmm other than repair costs high. Thinking.....
> This game needs durability loss after repair, and after like 10 repairs, the item will be thrash. A few games had that, can't remember the names


I would be naked and poor then, instead of just poor.


----------



## Bobotheklown

@AllGamer

Do you have a thread about your build? I'm curious how it is to play with 6 monitors, considering the very center would be a bezel..

I think it would be super cool in a game like BF3 or something


----------



## 1rkrage

gotta love the people who hate the game and yet still play









and yet complain that blizz isn't making the game to satisfy them


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'll say around $200 for all the pieces


I.. I don't even know what to say.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Bobo and I get sweet legendaries like the awesome level 52 dagger with 120 dps... My mainhand has over 700 LoH, but I haven't found a great offhand with LoH yet.. I started using rend with blood lust as that seems to add a ton of health when you leap into huge packs of mobs in act3, here is looking at you Depths in the Keep.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I don't think barbs have any LoH skills, just the life steal passive, which I do not use. Dual wielding axes, one has 883 LoH (radiant star amethyst socket adds 300) and the other is an axe with 900 something LoH.


i'm currently using a 680+ LOH one hand, and a 350+ LOH on the other hand
then another 520+ LOH on some jewellery

if i forsake the critical gem on each weapon, and replace them with a start amethyst gem on each weapon, i can bump put the LOH even more, but then, i'll lose damage, and there's no point in that


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I.. I don't even know what to say.


Well, you could say at least he didn't pay $250 for a single item like some people do


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> @AllGamer
> Do you have a thread about your build? I'm curious how it is to play with 6 monitors, considering the very center would be a bezel..
> I think it would be super cool in a game like BF3 or something


I can do a video later tonight, i've been meaning to do that for a while, but been too lazy to install flaps

*does anyone know or can suggest a better App to capture in game videos?
*

the main screen in game actually sit right above the bezel

the character is always in the center top monitor


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Well, you could say at least he didn't pay $250 for a single item like some people do


i might be a big spender but no i'm not that crazy

i refuse to pay for any virtual goods over $15, that's my max limit, i usually target $10 or less

i don't have the luxury of time to farm gold, and i'll not give any business to some shady Chinese gold bot farmer or whatever

games are supposed to be fun and relaxing, and any extra cash shop item that can help me get there, is worth it

i;m sure many of you are familiar with the term of Cash Shop items from those MMO games

so the RMAH is no different

it's just money, might as well make it enjoyable while we are still alive in the real world

as long as you have a job, money will keep coming in, so what's the fuss?

I have a full time, a part time, a side job (my own company), and now... hmm... D3 can be yet consider a Hobby source of income, LOL


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL 100 million gold in less then 30minutes.. athene knows how to get fanboys


Wonder how much money he is probably making off the RMAH with everything that is handed to him. Ya, he may go out and actually buy the best items so he can walk people through Inferno or something, but by the looks of it he is getting more gear than he needs beings people are giving him gear on top of gold.

It is sad that people would be stupid and just had over stuff like that to someone that apparently is only using it for e-peen.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I can do a video later tonight, i've been meaning to do that for a while, but been too lazy to install flaps
> *does anyone know or can suggest a better App to capture in game videos?
> *
> the main screen in game actually sit right above the bezel
> the character is always in the center top monitor


Very cool









I too have been looking for a better recording program.

I've seen some suggestions floating around this site but it seems like for a decent one you either gotta jump through 30 hoops and install tons of codecs to get it to work or pay $$. And frankly, I don't want to do either


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> gotta love the people who hate the game and yet still play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet complain that blizz isn't making the game to satisfy them


i'm only pissed at Blizzard,

the game is just another game, it definitely lacks a lot in regards to its predecessors D1/D2

eventually i'll get bored of it sooner or later, just like all the other MMO games i've played before

and no Blizzard won't see my money again

before the incident i had no problem what so ever to spend money on it, now that i had enough of their BS, even if they were willing to refund me all the money that i spend on the game, it'll still not make me change my opinion about them as a company as a whole, i'll still not be happy or satisfied with their games

they suck a customer service etiquette


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm only pissed at Blizzard,
> the game is just another game, it definitely lacks a lot in regards to its predecessors D1/D2
> eventually i'll get bored of it sooner or later, just like all the other MMO games i've played before
> and no Blizzard won't see my money again
> before the incident i had no problem what so ever to spend money on it, now that i had enough of their BS, even if they were willing to refund me all the money that i spend on the game, it'll still not make me change my opinion about them as a company as a whole, i'll still not be happy or satisfied with their games
> they suck a customer service etiquette


I really wish Blizz never merged with Activision..







I'll definitely be more careful which products I purchase from them now.

I will buy D3 expansions. I still like the game, it has it's flaws, but it's still fun.

I will not buy SC2 or any of the xpacs. (Only thing SC I would consider is if they did a PvP focused MMO having the 3 different factions. That would be epic)

I probably wouldn't buy WC4. It would need the map editor WC3 had but with even more. I would play WoW again if Blizzard decided to open 'Classic' servers, DAoC style. I think that could be a really profitable move from Blizz but will not be seen until all the xpacs are out and the game drastically loses numbers.

I will probably get into Titan at least for a bit, since it will most likely be F2P. Wouldn't spend money on it though unless it truly is exceptional.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I can do a video later tonight, i've been meaning to do that for a while, but been too lazy to install flaps
> *does anyone know or can suggest a better App to capture in game videos?
> *
> the main screen in game actually sit right above the bezel
> the character is always in the center top monitor


I like MSI Afterburner better than FRAPS for video capture. Its quite a bit better imo.


----------



## XtachiX

oh wow, i go away for a month and the pages go to 800+ ?!?!?!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> oh wow, i go away for a month and the pages go to 800+ ?!?!?!


Almost at 900, man.


----------



## Nethermir

can i get a price check for these items? do we allow price checks here?

1.










2.


----------



## Rickles

not worth much, no +int on either


----------



## Bobotheklown

PvP scoreboard


----------



## Nethermir

@rickles thanks

@bobo where did you find that?

now that i think about it, i hope their pvp will have a ladder somewhat similar to sc2 where players are matched using certain criterias.


----------



## Rickles

I see that pvp scoreboard, but I think if they really wanted people to play they would be better off making an offline mode (read: lag free mode) that verified gold and items when you went to use the AHs.
With what this game has to compete with in terms of PvP and other titles I don't think d3 can cut it. Be honest, if you had sub-par or just "ok" gear would you want to get rofl-stomped by someone who has much better gear and only 2 hours played at level 60??

The DH with 20s of smokescreen build/gear would be ridiculous. QQing just thinking about how mad I would be..


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtachiX*
> 
> oh wow, i go away for a month and the pages go to 800+ ?!?!?!


Mostly nerd rage... you havent missed much..


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I see that pvp scoreboard, but I think if they really wanted people to play they would be better off making an offline mode (read: lag free mode) that verified gold and items when you went to use the AHs.
> With what this game has to compete with in terms of PvP and other titles I don't think d3 can cut it. Be honest, if you had sub-par or just "ok" gear would you want to get rofl-stomped by someone who has much better gear and only 2 hours played at level 60??
> The DH with 20s of smokescreen build/gear would be ridiculous. QQing just thinking about how mad I would be..


that's why there should be a system that would match players based on gears/stats otherwise, pvp would be a disaster xD kinda obvious but who knows what blizz is up to


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> that's why there should be a system that would match players based on gears/stats otherwise, pvp would be a disaster xD kinda obvious but who knows what blizz is up to


Ehh I kind of disagree with that. Players with cheap setups in D2 can still beat the people who have the best of everything.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ehh I kind of disagree with that. Players with cheap setups in D2 can still beat the people who have the best of everything.


It will be interesting to see what they come up with to prevent stalemate matches. I can see it now.

Wizard: 100k dps with 5k regen 50% dmg reduction, Monk: 98% dmg reduction and 10k dps

One hour later.... the person that losses is the one that had to go do stuff in RL.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> It will be interesting to see what they come up with to prevent stalemate matches. I can see it now.
> Wizard: 100k dps with 5k regen 50% dmg reduction, Monk: 98% dmg reduction and 10k dps
> One hour later.... the person that losses is the one that had to go do stuff in RL.


That would be interesting to watch for about 5 minutes. Also I think I read somewhere that Blizz wouldn't be balancing anything for pvp, I am not sure that my barb could take a 200k crit from a DH even with defensive cool downs popped.


----------



## Kyronn94

Just finished the game for the first time on normal with my witch doctor, and I must say I'm pretty impressed








Nightmare doesn't seem too difficult.

I don't really understand most peoples complaints about the game, but I am slightly worried about not being able to complete all 4 difficulties without using the auction house.

How much of an issue is this, or does it only apply to inferno difficulty?

I really like the cinematic's, they really are incredible, and I like how the ending left a few possibilities for expansions


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Just finished the game for the first time on normal with my witch doctor, and I must say I'm pretty impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare doesn't seem too difficult.
> I don't really understand most peoples complaints about the game, but I am slightly worried about not being able to complete all 4 difficulties without using the auction house.
> How much of an issue is this, or does it only apply to inferno difficulty?
> I really like the cinematic's, they really are incredible, and I like how the ending left a few possibilities for expansions


It only applies to inferno difficulty. Even with bad luck, the WD can get by with whatever random weapon you find as a main... until inferno that is.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That would be interesting to watch for about 5 minutes. Also I think I read somewhere that Blizz wouldn't be balancing anything for pvp, I am not sure that my barb could take a 200k crit from a DH even with defensive cool downs popped.


They may have said they won't balance skills for PvP, but I bet they are working on some kind of global buff/debuff while in the pvp arena. You know, something that would greatly diminish the value of LOH, regen, lifesteal and gain % life. That way they can curb peoples sustain. Who knows!


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> They may have said they won't balance skills for PvP, but I bet they are working on some kind of global buff/debuff while in the pvp arena. You know, something that would greatly diminish the value of LOH, regen, lifesteal and gain % life. That way they can curb peoples sustain. Who knows!


Incoming resilience. I can see it now


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Incoming resilience. I can see it now










<-- Thats me on the outside.... This is me on the inside


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Thats me on the outside.... This is me on the inside


Same here


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> They may have said they won't balance skills for PvP, but I bet they are working on some kind of global buff/debuff while in the pvp arena. You know, something that would greatly diminish the value of LOH, regen, lifesteal and gain % life. That way they can curb peoples sustain. Who knows!


I guess since it's separate fro PVM, they can nerf anything and everything back to the stone age without affecting normal players. That will most likely be done.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> can i get a price check for these items? do we allow price checks here?
> -snip-


top one could be worth a little thanks to damage and crit chance, I see ones with 400 dmg and higher crit chance going for 6M+ daily... (though I personally don't feel they're worth that much) not saying yours will go for that much, but it's definitely one worth selling if you take the time to find ones with similar stats and sell it for a little lower. Second one is junk, sorry







.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> They may have said they won't balance skills for PvP, but I bet they are working on some kind of global buff/debuff while in the pvp arena. You know, something that would greatly diminish the value of LOH, regen, lifesteal and gain % life. That way they can curb peoples sustain. Who knows!


If they do that than they devalue high end gear, even if it is a percentage based nerf/debuff.

Lets say they nerf resist (just an example) by 50% and lets also assume that your gear has 1k resist and I have 500. So after a nerf/debuff your resist is now 500 and mine is now 250. The devaluation is that now, instead of having 500 more resist you only have 250 more.. granted resist have a reduction % behind the numbers but all I can see out of this is the crying that will arise, "I spent $X on Y item that now is only marginally better than Z item that cost 1/4th the price of $X."

If any of that makes sense.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I would be naked and poor then, instead of just poor.










Well, there would still be indestructibles. In fact, they should put class specific stats on indestructibles and make them super rare, Maybe purple like WoW epix







Then the ultimate goal would be to find the right indestructible items for your character.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Same here


Its simple.... PVP gear you buy with conquest points. I have a feelings this may have been done before.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Its simple.... PVP gear you buy with conquest points. I have a feelings this may have been done before.


ohhh... or an honor like system? Brilliant!!!!

oh and you can buy these "Conquest" and "Honor" ponts via the RMAH listed by Blizzard


----------



## Bobotheklown

That screenshot was from another forum, apparently that page appeared when he got DC'ed.

May even be shopped, who knows?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If they do that than they devalue high end gear, even if it is a percentage based nerf/debuff.


Yes, all that makes sense and it's a very valid point. I am glad it's not my job to figure out because nothing will be good enough for the masses.


----------



## AllGamer

they can simply make PvP naked

then you have another set of gear that only can be purchased from PvP NPC or something like that

with points you earned in PvP combats

and when you go back to PvM you'll be wearing your normal gear


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> they can simply make PvP naked
> then you have another set of gear that only can be purchased from PvP NPC or something like that
> with points you earned in PvP combats
> and when you go back to PvM you'll be wearing your normal gear


I guarantee that won't happen. The idea is to get people to buy gear from the RMAH to compete in pvp.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Its simple.... PVP gear you buy with conquest points. I have a feelings this may have been done before.


that is a very good idea. it reminds me of this lesser-known mmorpg called 2moons/dekaron where they have an arena that interconnects all their different servers. every time you participate, you earn "points" and "gold" and you can use it towards buying pvp armors and it only raises your stats when inside the arena. in a way it is kinda "fair" since rich or poor have the same chance of getting the armors/upgrades and the only way to get it is by playing.

this is non-d3 but ill just share the top tier armor sets in that game. i think it looks way better than what we currently have.


























































it was a pretty good game, unfortunately ruined by hackers and bots =/


----------



## AllGamer

that's exactly what i was referring to, just like what Nethermir posted

it's do-able, but knowing Blizzard, if it doesn't help their pocket books, it's not gonna happen as Bobo said


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I guarantee that won't happen. The idea is to get people to buy gear from the RMAH to compete in pvp.


It's actually not...The Dev team is even looking into alternate PVP gear atm which was eluded to on the OF...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's actually not...The Dev team is even looking into alternate PVP gear atm which was eluded to on the OF...


Really? I'd like to read it if you can find it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Really? I'd like to read it if you can find it.


I'll search a bit later but, it's a common sense point as well.

With the current state of Set/Legendaries, especially Naty's set...You honestly think they'd open PVP to live gear? Really?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'll search a bit later but, it's a common sense point as well.
> With the current state of Set/Legendaries, especially Naty's set...You honestly think they'd open PVP to live gear? Really?


Yes, companies love to do things that don't make sense but increase profits.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Just finished the game for the first time on normal with my witch doctor, and I must say I'm pretty impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare doesn't seem too difficult.
> I don't really understand most peoples complaints about the game, but I am slightly worried about not being able to complete all 4 difficulties without using the auction house.
> How much of an issue is this, or does it only apply to inferno difficulty?
> I really like the cinematic's, they really are incredible, and I like how the ending left a few possibilities for expansions


Without using the auction house??

What is wrong with using the auction house??

honestly the drops are horrible in this game to get people to use the auction house. The game became a million times better for me when I started to use the auction house.

good luck!


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'll search a bit later but, it's a common sense point as well.
> With the current state of Set/Legendaries, especially Naty's set...You honestly think they'd open PVP to live gear? Really?


That's the thing, though. The legendaries and set items are getting buffed in 1.1, which is also when PvP comes out









Everyone will want to buy the new/rigged items. Of course they will take advantage of that.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Without using the auction house??
> What is wrong with using the auction house??
> honestly the drops are horrible in this game to get people to use the auction house. The game became a million times better for me when I started to use the auction house.
> good luck!


i think the auction house when used early on decreases the challenge/fun. i myself tried hard not to use the AH -- so it took me quite a long time to clear up to hell level. but had to give up eventually because inferno is a very big leap compared to normal-hell difficulty.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> Without using the auction house??
> What is wrong with using the auction house??
> honestly the drops are horrible in this game to get people to use the auction house. The game became a million times better for me when I started to use the auction house.
> good luck!


That is exactly what Blizzard wants. I too am OK with this.

However, the problem, to me, lies in the fact this game was designed around an AH/RMAH system. Every design decision has to take into account the impact it has to these systems. The designers said they wanted the AH/RMAH to be an option. Once you hit the Inferno wall it no longer is an option and becomes necessary. However you quickly realize you can't afford the level 60 items. You then fall into this endless circle of rare farming where you never find an upgrade but still don't make enough gold to afford the AH. When your time increases but reward decreases over a greater period of time. People rage pretty hard.

I still like this game. I hope over time, through patches, this game becomes much better. I really think this game was rushed after the Q1 announcement from Vivendi that Activision/Blizzard could be up for sale and Vivendi needed another killer title to raise that asset price just a little more. Looks like today Vivendi is planning to sell its majority stake in Activision/Blizzard for 8+ billion dollars.

_/tinfoil hat_


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i think the auction house when used early on decreases the challenge/fun. i myself tried hard not to use the AH -- so it took me quite a long time to clear up to hell level. but had to give up eventually because inferno is a very big leap compared to normal-hell difficulty.


I actually love the AH, I completely twink out my characters as I level (-8 lvl req gear), then I do difficulties I normally couldn't do at my lvl to level faster,a nd have a challenge (since the monsters out level me by 5+

Ie a lvl 53 Barb solo'n act 3 and 4 hell. (really fun and challenging) You also level extremely fast.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That's the thing, though. The legendaries and set items are getting buffed in 1.1, which is also when PvP comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone will want to buy the new/rigged items. Of course they will take advantage of that.


They're supposed to be getting buffed before that...and it won't be driven by the RMAH, not in any capacity.

The gear disparity alone would see 3/4 of the game, literally quit overnight...So, not only is that illogical but, that wouldn't economically or common sense-wise be logical in any capacity.


----------



## Jester435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> i think the auction house when used early on decreases the challenge/fun. i myself tried hard not to use the AH -- so it took me quite a long time to clear up to hell level. but had to give up eventually because inferno is a very big leap compared to normal-hell difficulty.


I couldnt find anything in playing upto hell that could get me past Act 2-4 in Hell.

I had to go to the AH for a crossbow..

drops in this game are horrible so the AH is necessary. The RMAH is a total joke.. I work with guys who buy whatever they want and that ruins the game for me.

to each his own. in the end of the day gaming is a business and everyone wants to get paid!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I couldnt find anything in playing upto hell that could get me past Act 2-4 in Hell.
> I had to go to the AH for a crossbow..
> drops in this game are horrible so the AH is necessary. The RMAH is a total joke.. I work with guys who buy whatever they want and that ruins the game for me.
> to each his own. in the end of the day gaming is a business and everyone wants to get paid!


what kind of bow do you need? i have a 2h bow that does 700+ dps, two 2h xbow that does 700+ dps too. no one is buying it in AH so you can have it if you want.


----------



## Sainesk

if anybody needs I have a bunch of mainly jewelry I no longer need, some of it is junk but maybe someone would find one or two of them useful going through Hell or till they find something better, i'll edit out stuff once they're gone, max 4 items per person.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.

2.
gone
3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.
gone
10.

11.

12.

13.

14.
gone
15.
gone
16.

17.




edit: Done, vendored the ones nobody wanted.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> *They're supposed to be getting buffed before that*...and it won't be driven by the RMAH, not in any capacity.
> The gear disparity alone would see 3/4 of the game, literally quit overnight...So, not only is that illogical but, that wouldn't economically or common sense-wise be logical in any capacity.


Do you have any link to back that up? All I could find was a vague tweet from Bashiok today.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/218791083893727234%5B%2FURLQuote:


> In addition, we're planning to just straight-out buff Legendary items in a future patch, likely the PvP patch (1.1).


----------



## Nethermir

ill also post some stuff that i do not need. mostly usable pre-inferno although a few have small all resist in them, a bunch have full sockets too. if anyone needs anything just send a pm.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9.


10.


----------



## likethegun

Can anyone give me some advice here?

So it seems I am traveling backwards... The price of esquisite essence on AH dropped about 500g in a day, so now salvaging lvl 60 rares is almost worthless... I made it through act 2 inferno and finally killed belial recently (but my repair bills broke the bank spending near 100k in repairs just to make it through act 2) so farming act 2 is out of the question. The prices on AH are tanking and with only being able to list 10 items at a time and not having any way to cancel auctions... your pretty much out of luck if you dont list something for extremely cheap.

Anyway, is it back to farming Act 1 over and over to hope for amazing extremely low percentage ilvl62-63 drops that may or may not sell for anything on the AH? Since esquisite essence prices tanked and normal rares under lvl 60 are better off being vendored unless they are simply amazing... HOW DO I MAKE MONEY?! I'm stuck... I can't even sell my awesome "entry" level inferno gear for a profit now... as they are worth literally a third of what I originally paid for them.

Is there any particular spots out there that can be gold farmed effectively? Or is it back to only doing act 1 crypts>tower>butcher runs endlessly with a major profit loss these last couple days do to price drops?


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice here?
> So it seems I am traveling backwards... The price of esquisite essence on AH dropped about 500g in a day, so now salvaging lvl 60 rares is almost worthless... I made it through act 2 inferno and finally killed belial recently (but my repair bills broke the bank spending near 100k in repairs just to make it through act 2) so farming act 2 is out of the question. The prices on AH are tanking and with only being able to list 10 items at a time and not having any way to cancel auctions... your pretty much out of luck if you dont list something for extremely cheap.
> Anyway, is it back to farming Act 1 over and over to hope for amazing extremely low percentage ilvl62-63 drops that may or may not sell for anything on the AH? Since esquisite essence prices tanked and normal rares under lvl 60 are better off being vendored unless they are simply amazing... HOW DO I MAKE MONEY?! I'm stuck... I can't even sell my awesome "entry" level inferno gear for a profit now... as they are worth literally a third of what I originally paid for them.
> Is there any particular spots out there that can be gold farmed effectively? Or is it back to only doing act 1 crypts>tower>butcher runs endlessly with a major profit loss these last couple days do to price drops?


Get some MF/GF gear as a secondary armor set and go far dank cellar in act 1... Old Ruins, go west till u reach a Checkpoint, then go to the Dank Cellar... Takes about 2-3min a run if u do it properly... U can easily get 100-200k an hour if ur persistant... If its not there, just reload the game till its there...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice here?
> So it seems I am traveling backwards... *snip*


Go back to farming Act 1. Do warden/butcher runs with 5 stacks. Even most the top geared players are doing that because it's still quicker/more rewarding than the later acts.

You also should net about 150-200k a run from selling and gold pickups.


----------



## Russ369

I got about 140-150% on my MF/GF farming Dank Cellar... Like I said, u can easily get some decent loot... Good item drops are pretty rare but gold drops by the thousands... U can also do a butcher run (Start in Halls of Agony level 2), kill the warden, get 5 stacks of NV THEN go do dank cellar after ur done, which will be good too...


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Can anyone give me some advice here? *snip*


This is going to sound backwards, but start farming Act 3 in Nightmare. Here's a 



 that explains the process.

The idea is to equip all the GOLD FIND that you can. Focus on movement speed with your boots, and get a few yards of pickup radius (I run about 15 yards, which does fairly well). Magic find isn't that important, but on each run, I typically get about 3 full packs of 70/30 magic/rares.

I make about 150k per run, which takes about 45 minutes (35-40 if I rush). Don't explore every single bit of the map. Just keep moving forward.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Go back to farming Act 1. Do warden/butcher runs with 5 stacks. Even most the top geared players are doing that because it's still quicker/more rewarding than the later acts.
> You also should net about 150-200k a run from selling and gold pickups.


This is somewhat depressing to me. I have farmed act 1 for weeks... Anyway, that's what I was afraid of and thank you all for confirming my suspicions of the never-ending viscous boring cycle of farming act one over and over and over and over and over again...

I was so excited to be able to make it through act 2 to think "hey new areas to farm"... NOT... by the time you can find and kill another elite mob your valor timer expires! haha or the mobs just enrage and slowly kill you. Def too hard to survive act 2 AND deal enough dmg to be super effective... im dealing about 17k dps being able to stand toe-to-toe with the elite mobs without multiple AoEs... If they just have one attribute like plagued, desecrator or molten im fine, so long as they don't have vortex or fast (im a monk), but even when i stand toe-to-toe dealing 17k dps... it takes awhile to knock down 1.5 - 2 million health for each champ or elite haha.

I used to net 100-200k easily and quickly farming act 1 after vendoring trash and salvaging trash 60s and selling essences. My act 1 farm gear sits me at about 188% MF and 190+% GF so I was doing ok. My concern is that the prices on the AH are tanking so unless you find an amazing rare... you ain't makin money that way from act 1 anymore... and since the essences price dropped to around 1200 from 2k the last few days... that is a lot of money lost!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> This is going to sound backwards, but start farming Act 3 in Nightmare. Here's a
> 
> 
> 
> that explains the process.
> The idea is to equip all the GOLD FIND that you can. Focus on movement speed with your boots, and get a few yards of pickup radius (I run about 15 yards, which does fairly well). Magic find isn't that important, but on each run, I typically get about 3 full packs of 70/30 magic/rares.
> I make about 150k per run, which takes about 45 minutes (35-40 if I rush). Don't explore every single bit of the map. Just keep moving forward.


Thanks for this too. I used to do this method and the gold drops ARE nice. I just don't like the hassle of not having the possibility of getting good rare drops. This started getting old for me after awhile. I used to just start at the bridge blast my way through all the elites and mobs, then go do the tower/asmodan run... great gold, but values of rares on AH now suck... so vendoring the items are only getting you an additional 100-1K.


----------



## AllGamer

This video is for Bobotheklown and anyone interested in seeing D3 in Eyefinity6

it is still being uploaded, it's going to take a looooooong while

for some odd reason Fraps will not record past 4 GB, even when i have NTFS in a single continuous 3 TB partition


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> for some odd reason Fraps will not record past 4 GB, even when i have NTFS in a single continuous 3 TB partition


Because that's how Fraps records, in 4gb segments ;p
Dxtory works much better and doesn't record in 4gb segments, so does MSI afterburner (Dxtory is better though)

I don't see how a screen recorder will help anyone see what it looks like in eyefinity though; it will just look like a weird aspect ratio wont it? And that is assuming you recorded in your full resolution, if you didn't it will just look normal.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Because that's how Fraps records, in 4gb segments ;p


it has the option to turn that On or Off

i set it to Off, so it should not be splitting the video into 4 GB chunks

if you leave it On, then it will record chunk of 4 GB each

i think it's just bugged, as it just hangs after reaching 4 GB instead of continuing recording

I'll try the other App you suggested


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This is somewhat depressing to me. I have farmed act 1 for weeks... Anyway, that's what I was afraid of and thank you all for confirming my suspicions of the never-ending viscous boring cycle of farming act one over and over and over and over and over again...
> I was so excited to be able to make it through act 2 to think "hey new areas to farm"... NOT... by the time you can find and kill another elite mob your valor timer expires! haha or the mobs just enrage and slowly kill you. Def too hard to survive act 2 AND deal enough dmg to be super effective... im dealing about 17k dps being able to stand toe-to-toe with the elite mobs without multiple AoEs... If they just have one attribute like plagued, desecrator or molten im fine, so long as they don't have vortex or fast (im a monk), but even when i stand toe-to-toe dealing 17k dps... it takes awhile to knock down 1.5 - 2 million health for each champ or elite haha.


keep saving n saving.. skip act 2, it sucks anyways, boring in all difficulties. Save up for that real good set for act 3. make a new toon or play another game for a bit to break up the monotony. I'm bout bored of the scenery in act 1 now even though it varies if you plan to kill ALL the elites you can, and ive always just disliked act2 for some reason. I still don't think it's a bad game, it was fun the first couple times i done it.. there's always an end to a game, and farming just isn't (to me) that much fun.


----------



## Zantrill

So, I had to sacrifice Armor, Life and DPS to get my resistances up. Seems to help some in inferno. But when yellows throw rock blocks and lava and lasers at same time, feels kinda pointless.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, I had to sacrifice Armor, Life and DPS to get my resistances up. Seems to help some in inferno. But when yellows throw rock blocks and lava and lasers at same time, feels kinda pointless.


Hate to be a killjoy, but your resistances are WAY too low for inferno, and your armor is only good for act 1. act 2 you will need double that resistance, and your armor should probably be around 8-9k. I don't have a lvl 60 barb yet, but that is coming from a couple people on my friends list with barbs. I have a monk, and needed about 700 resist all and 7k armor to get thru act 2 with a pure defensive skill set. Act 1 i'm golden with about 600 resist all and 6k armor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> keep saving n saving.. skip act 2, it sucks anyways, boring in all difficulties. Save up for that real good set for act 3. make a new toon or play another game for a bit to break up the monotony. I'm bout bored of the scenery in act 1 now even though it varies if you plan to kill ALL the elites you can, and ive always just disliked act2 for some reason. I still don't think it's a bad game, it was fun the first couple times i done it.. there's always an end to a game, and farming just isn't (to me) that much fun.


Agree with you on this man! I think i'll be GOOD once I get an awesome weapon and shield, just on the verge of depression that the grind is slowly becoming less and less profitable with the declining values. I was in shock when I went to sell 70 exquisite essence and I couldn't get more than 100k for them!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Hate to be a killjoy, but your resistances are WAY too low for inferno, and your armor is only good for act 1. act 2 you will need double that resistance, and your armor should probably be around 8-9k. I don't have a lvl 60 barb yet, but that is coming from a couple people on my friends list with barbs. I have a monk, and needed about 700 resist all and 7k armor to get thru act 2 with a pure defensive skill set. Act 1 i'm golden with about 600 resist all and 6k armor.


Yea, 'm talking coming from under 100 Resist to what I have now. I did have 17K+ DPS, 45K+ Life and 7.5K Arm. I think I'm at the point now that I need to start farming and start buying Big Gold Items. Most I ever spent on one thing is 70K


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Yea, 'm talking coming from under 100 Resist to what I have now. I did have 17K+ DPS, 45K+ Life and 7.5K Arm. I think I'm at the point now that I need to start farming and start buying Big Gold Items. Most I ever spent on one thing is 70K


I feel you brother! I got to that point and started spending a bit o' gold on decent MF/GF gear then farmed act 1 like a mad man. According to my account achievement thing I have picked up about 6 million in gold drops... However I have never had more than 860k at a single time in my account (the 6 mil is just from gold drops and doesnt include things ive sold on AH or vendored). I think the most I have spent on a single item was 600k. It's hard to save in this game though... As soon as you get a decent chunk of change you want to spend it on upgrades by filtering the AH to just return items you can afford, which generally pull back MANY that are considerably better... Therefore it seems like a slow - sometimes not so steady - climb to the top.


----------



## 1rkrage

got some nice crit damage gear from my farming yesterday.







up to 120k dps on my DH now from 80k the other day. just need some vitality so I don't die so often in act 3


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Hey guys, anyone running eyefinity/surround in fullscreen windowed mode?

Trying to get my portrait surround to work that way, but I can only select a resolution of 1024x768 or 1024x768 ._.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Do you have any link to back that up? All I could find was a vague tweet from Bashiok today.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/218791083893727234%5B%2FURLQuote:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, we're planning to just straight-out buff Legendary items in a future patch, likely the PvP patch (1.1).
Click to expand...

From what I've been told by the "powers that be", they're making changes initially and then with 1.1 doing an overall revamp.

To think, they're moving into PVP with the current set issues though, is still ignorant IMO because it's a ridiculous assumption.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, I had to sacrifice Armor, Life and DPS to get my resistances up. Seems to help some in inferno. But when yellows throw rock blocks and lava and lasers at same time, feels kinda pointless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Yea, 'm talking coming from under 100 Resist to what I have now. I did have 17K+ DPS, 45K+ Life and 7.5K Arm. I think I'm at the point now that I need to start farming and start buying Big Gold Items. Most I ever spent on one thing is 70K


100 resist is what a DH glass cannon gets from random intellect on his gear. Im pretty sure 600 all resist and warcry is good enough for act 2. I think thats what my barb has and I destroyed it. DPS is your least important stat. DPS doesn't help when you are dead.

And lava lazers and whatever rock blocks are, are bad for you. Do not stand in them or let them hit you.

You can get super cheap of the archon resist + stat gear. Everyone thinks they need to have all stats on each piece of gear and gem slots. You really don't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> got some nice crit damage gear from my farming yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up to 120k dps on my DH now from 80k the other day. just need some vitality so I don't die so often in act 3


Im gonna assume you stacked crit dmg and are saying your dps is what you have with sharpshooter up to 100% crit because you said you need more vitality for act 3. And unless you won the lottery I dont see how you could go from 80k to 120k normal dps in a day. You need to balance all resist with some vitality so a random projectile or white mob can't one shot you. Overall the price increase is really severe and playing glass cannon is a lot more effective imo. I only have 19k hp with 100 all resist if that and I can clear most of act 3 with it (aka farm it in an efficient manner without many deaths), but I have 64k dps (125k w/ SS) +9% vs elites +5k from scoundrel and +3% from scoundrel and I often double my MFD to 24% instead of hatred. The only exceptions are soul lasher packs are annoying, but doable. If you have reflect damage elites get a gem + LoH fast bow, doesnt have to have high damage and you can kill them (takes a little longer of course but you dont have to skip anything now).

A lot of people make a few mistakes. Almost every demon hunter seems to think stacking crit damage and having sharpshooter up means they have X dps. It doesn't. I means you have 3 seconds of X dps then 27 seconds of crap dps. But you are just gimping yourself since you only have that once per every 30 seconds. Its like people would pay way more for a bow with IAS even though it is already calculated into the weapons dps. Inflating your dps just makes the number look bigger, its not actually more dps.

The REAL reason to abuse sharpshooter is to gib elites with clusterbombs/MFD/trap/caltrops/fan of knives when you arent capable of actually beating them normally. Doors are helpful here. With a few rounds of burst you can take down most elite packs that you normally couldnt otherwise. You can easily get 4000% weapon damage with 300% crit damage AoE on a pack. I find MFD then 2 clusterbombs to be the best deal. You dont need 100% crit just go out the door and refill your hatred by spamming your hatred generator, then repeat. If one bomb crits they all crit. Just gotta make sure they dont reset. This is especially good vs shielding/reflect mobs.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> This is going to sound backwards, but start farming Act 3 in Nightmare. Here's a
> 
> 
> 
> that explains the process.
> The idea is to equip all the GOLD FIND that you can. Focus on movement speed with your boots, and get a few yards of pickup radius (I run about 15 yards, which does fairly well). Magic find isn't that important, but on each run, I typically get about 3 full packs of 70/30 magic/rares.
> I make about 150k per run, which takes about 45 minutes (35-40 if I rush). Don't explore every single bit of the map. Just keep moving forward.


how much gold find you have to make 150k per 45min?

because i make about 250k/hour farming act 1 of hell with 280% gold find
and i vendor the things i can pickup quickly without disrupting the pace of the run


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> , is still ignorant IMO because it's a ridiculous assumption.


Lol


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> From what I've been told by the "powers that be", they're making changes initially and then with 1.1 doing an overall revamp.
> To think, they're moving into PVP with the current set issues though, is still ignorant IMO because it's a ridiculous assumption.


Ah fair enough. Forgot you have connections


----------



## likethegun

And exquisite essence dropped another 100g overnight... now salvagung rares is worthless. Down to 1100g now. So much for that additional steady 150+k a day income...


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> And exquisite essence dropped another 100g overnight... now salvagung rares is worthless. Down to 1100g now. So much for that additional steady 150+k a day income...


Yep. I just vendor all rares that won't AH. Salvage lvl 60 blues and 59+ rings/amulets.


----------



## Fr0sty

just salvage level 61-63 blue's and yellow that are crap and keep the only good ones for yourself or ah .. but i always think of my friends first before i ah some stuff.. and i never sell some stuff on the ah anyway







even tho they have good stats


----------



## Jayjr1105

What is the value of the Liquid Rainbow drop? I know it can't be sold on the AH or to a vendor but you can drop it for someone in your party for them to pick up cant you?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What is the value of the Liquid Rainbow drop? I know it can't be sold on the AH or to a vendor but you can drop it for someone in your party for them to pick up cant you?


the value of it would be low as you need some sort of bell...liquid raibow + mushroom + something else + the blacksmith plan for the staff of herding to open up the cow level a.k.a pony land.. and depending on the difficulty level that you picked up the liquid rainbow would either decrease or increase its value but its nothing that great on its own


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the value of it would be low as you need some sort of bell...liquid raibow + mushroom + something else + the blacksmith plan for the staff of herding to open up the cow level a.k.a pony land.. and depending on the difficulty level that you picked up the liquid rainbow would either decrease or increase its value but its nothing that great on its own


One guy offered me 90k but I thought that was low


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> One guy offered me 90k but I thought that was low


if I am not mistaken, the staff of herding, and all ingredients for it, are account bound, and cannot be traded, sold or given away via dropping. I know it is true for the staff itself, just not 100% on the ingredients too. It should have a red 'account bound' label if so.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Found a friggen Andy helm yesterday. Rolled a ~120 dex which is decent i guess. It's only very slightly better than the helm I'm wearing before.

Checked the process on AH and wow, I am disappoint.

Still pretty cool though. And still fugly looking lol.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Fr0sty

someday i will look like a complete samuraii


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> One guy offered me 90k but I thought that was low


Only Wirt's Bell can be picked up by your party members, all other ingredients and the staff are account bound on pickup.
On top of that, none of the items/ingredients can be sold.
So NEVER pay money for the ingredients, except for wirt's bell, which is worth exactly 100k


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Only Wirt's Bell can be picked up by your party members, all other ingredients and the staff are account bound on pickup.
> On top of that, none of the items/ingredients can be sold.
> So NEVER pay money for the ingredients, except for wirt's bell, which is worth exactly 100k


I could toss the liquid rainbow on the ground and party members could see it but I quickly picked it back up so no one could swipe it







Are you sure they cant pick it up?


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I could toss the liquid rainbow on the ground and party members could see it but I quickly picked it back up so no one could swipe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure they cant pick it up?


If someone else tries to pick it up after you, it will just bounce up and remain in place. I've done it several times when i tried to give some of these items to a friend because I had e.g. 3 Leorics Shinbone and it is impossible for your party to pick it up.


----------



## Sainesk

what do you guys feel is the sweet spot in gold to complete Inferno? I feel 4-5 mil is a nice amount for most classes though it still won't turn act 3-4 elites/champs into easy mode for all of the classes...
and yay, now have enough to gear my last 2 classes with this drop:




I guess now that all my classes have sufficient gear it's time to get one uber geared, I think Barb is my fave class, but it's so hard letting go of the gear I first completed Inferno on... feels special.


----------



## Nethermir

*looks at screenshot* lucky


----------



## ntherblast

Got banned on the official forums for saying this

Harassment
Permanent
"Sir there seems to be a brown stain ontop of your nose"

I lawled


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Got banned on the official forums for saying this
> I lawled


wow, was that your first offense?


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> what do you guys feel is the sweet spot in gold to complete Inferno? I feel 4-5 mil is a nice amount for most classes though it still won't turn act 3-4 elites/champs into easy mode for all of the classes...
> and yay, now have enough to gear my last 2 classes with this drop:
> 
> 
> I guess now that all my classes have sufficient gear it's time to get one uber geared, I think Barb is my fave class, but it's so hard letting go of the gear I first completed Inferno on... feels special.


Wow these are worth 6+ mill?

Guess I gotta look out for these. Do they really increase DPS a significant amount?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> wow, was that your first offense?


Yes I was surprised and to top it off it was my sc2 profile that I used to post on d3 forums which resulted in a double ban d3/sc2 account being banned. I could understand being banned permanently for saying something along the lines of offensive/vulgar or a repeat offender but it was my first infraction which resulted in a perma ban
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Wow these are worth 6+ mill?
> Guess I gotta look out for these. Do they really increase DPS a significant amount?


It is actually pretty nice 7% crit chance and that damage range is pretty high


----------



## ACM

Little shirt design I've been working on today for LOLs.


----------



## calavera

Are we allowed to ask appraisals for items here? I could really use some help pricing stuff.

Also, I have two ammy's and not sure which one I should use on my DH.

1. 102 dex, IAS 6%, Crit dmg 42%

2. 208 dex, crit chance 6%

With SS #1 gives me 10k more dps but without SS it gives me 1k less. Confusing


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Are we allowed to ask appraisals for items here? I could really use some help pricing stuff.
> Also, I have two ammy's and not sure which one I should use on my DH.
> 1. 102 dex, IAS 6%, Crit dmg 42%
> 2. 208 dex, crit chance 6%
> With SS #1 gives me 10k more dps but without SS it gives me 1k less. Confusing


...This seems to be a bit lazy to me... If anyone were to give you an honest answer they would have to go through this process, therefore rather than lead you to water, I will teach you to fish.

step 1: Go to auction house
step 2: Select whatever it is your looking to sell as if your going to buy it (equipment)
step 3: select item type and if it unique to a specific class, then select that class first
step 4: put in the level range of the item to help weed out what you aren't looking for
step 5: select the attributes the item you wish to sell has
step 6: scroll through screen until you find comparables

Really easy to do and you can toggle back and forth between your stash and the buyer search screen without it resetting.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Wow these are worth 6+ mill?
> Guess I gotta look out for these. Do they really increase DPS a significant amount?


I was surprised too, lucky I didn't vendor it







I couldn't find another one though with such high crit chance and over 400 damage for under 7m when I sold it (saw one with 389 ish though I think...).


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Got banned on the official forums for saying this
> Harassment
> Permanent
> "Sir there seems to be a brown stain ontop of your nose"
> I lawled


Typical Blizzard.


----------



## rdfloyd

Wondering if I can get your opinions. Here's my current setup with my new DH:





I just started Nightmare and am getting along just fine. However, if I ever join any parties of 2 or more (total of 3-4 players), I never deal that much damage. It takes forever to plow through enemies. Not sure if that's just because of their increased health from the added players, but I wanted to see if there were any changes I could make to my DH to get more DPS.

My current strategy is to use Evasive Fire and Grenades to build up my Hatred. Once it's at full, I use Rapid Fire to bring the hurt. Once my Hatred is almost finished, I use Preparation to restore all of my Hatred (allowing Rapid Fire to continue). After that, I rinse and repeat. I use Cull of the Weak with Web Shot to increase damage by 15%, and use Evasive Fire and Steady Aim to keep everything 10 yards away for the 20% bonus.


----------



## HarrisLam

pro mathcrafters please help me out.

im lv 58 DH using the passive that nets you diff bonuses for type of weapon i equip (currently bow so 15% bonus dmg)

am now debating whether i should go for sharpshooter instead

my related stats :
attack per sec as of now = 1.67
crit chance : 10-13, i forgot
i *think* my bonus crit dmg is roughly 50% (what is the original bonus dmg for a crit anyway?)

i figured my attack is pretty slow, so the potential of slow crit gain is more valuable (say if i attack insane fast, raw dmg maybe better as math goes?)

also SS great in kiting

any thoughts?

also, what is the best single target dps skill against boss? ive been using rapid fire all along because it is said to deal 228% dmg AND slow the target for 80%. is there a skill better than that?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> pro mathcrafters please help me out.
> im lv 58 DH using the passive that nets you diff bonuses for type of weapon i equip (currently bow so 15% bonus dmg)
> am now debating whether i should go for sharpshooter instead
> my related stats :
> attack per sec as of now = 1.67
> crit chance : 10-13, i forgot
> i figured my attack is pretty slow, so the potential of slow crit gain is more valuable (say if i attack insane fast, raw dmg maybe better as math goes?)
> also SS great in kiting
> any thoughts?


My personal rule of thumb on that is you can lose SS at 30 crit chance, below that it's usually worth keeping. What are your other 2 passives? I'd keep archery as one of the three...


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ...This seems to be a bit lazy to me... If anyone were to give you an honest answer they would have to go through this process, therefore rather than lead you to water, I will teach you to fish.
> step 1: Go to auction house
> step 2: Select whatever it is your looking to sell as if your going to buy it (equipment)
> step 3: select item type and if it unique to a specific class, then select that class first
> step 4: put in the level range of the item to help weed out what you aren't looking for
> step 5: select the attributes the item you wish to sell has
> step 6: scroll through screen until you find comparables
> Really easy to do and you can toggle back and forth between your stash and the buyer search screen without it resetting.


Thanks for explaining but I already do all that. Sometimes there's an odd item that cannot be compared directly. Also sometimes people overprice their items way too much that comparing to that price doesn't really help either.


----------



## likethegun

So salvaging lvl 60+ items is now even MORE useless... Price of exquisite essence dropped another 500g in a day! Went down from 1800 per unit to between 1k - 1100 now... How pathetic...

I sell about 80-120 essence a day, I used to be able to get 150k+ easy for a stack of 80-100... I just tried to sell a stack of 70 earlier... under 80k!!! and that is PRE-blizzard cut. This really kind of sucks. Now I feel like all these magics and rares are going to complete waste...

I don't know why i'm getting so bent about these stupid essences haha.

On a positive note; I got a fiery brimstone from salvaging a rare... So I guess that is still motivation... Considering i've salvaged probably somewhere near a thousand lvl 60s and in the low hundreds for lvl 60 rares... that was a first for me haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Thanks for explaining but I already do all that. Sometimes there's an odd item that cannot be compared directly. Also sometimes people overprice their items way too much that comparing to that price doesn't really help either.


If people overprice their item and you have one like it, then list yours for a lower price.... Another option... Don't set a buyout and see what it goes for... Or does this not work for some reason I am not understanding? And if the item is unique and there are none to compare to... two things; first, no one probably wants to buy it and that's why none are listed. Second, people are eating it up and buy immediately, in which case either of those first two options will work for you.

However, no item is "unique" to the auction house to where you can't find a price comparable... It simply is, what it is... and if it is not one thing, then it is another... In other words, its all about attributes and to that end you can always find comparables...

No one on here knows any more or has access to any different information than you do regarding what other people will pay for an item... and the only reason I even responded to your comments regarding this is because you didn't even post the item your asking about.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Wondering if I can get your opinions. Here's my current setup with my new DH:
> **pic*
> *pic**
> I just started Nightmare and am getting along just fine. However, if I ever join any parties of 2 or more (total of 3-4 players), I never deal that much damage. It takes forever to plow through enemies. Not sure if that's just because of their increased health from the added players, but I wanted to see if there were any changes I could make to my DH to get more DPS.
> My current strategy is to use Evasive Fire and Grenades to build up my Hatred. Once it's at full, I use Rapid Fire to bring the hurt. Once my Hatred is almost finished, I use Preparation to restore all of my Hatred (allowing Rapid Fire to continue). After that, I rinse and repeat. I use Cull of the Weak with Web Shot to increase damage by 15%, and use Evasive Fire and Steady Aim to keep everything 10 yards away for the 20% bonus.


I actually have a similar setup, except that I don't use evasive shot. I probably should, given that I have a problem with taking too much damage.

My question is this, though: How do I get the templar to actually tank? He sure as hell can't deal damage, so I'm wondering how I can get him to actually take aggro from me? I'm in Tristram on Nightmarish, and these enemies are tearing me apart a lot more than they should be.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Wondering if I can get your opinions. Here's my current setup with my new DH:
> 
> 
> I just started Nightmare and am getting along just fine. However, if I ever join any parties of 2 or more (total of 3-4 players), I never deal that much damage. It takes forever to plow through enemies. Not sure if that's just because of their increased health from the added players, but I wanted to see if there were any changes I could make to my DH to get more DPS.
> My current strategy is to use Evasive Fire and Grenades to build up my Hatred. Once it's at full, I use Rapid Fire to bring the hurt. Once my Hatred is almost finished, I use Preparation to restore all of my Hatred (allowing Rapid Fire to continue). After that, I rinse and repeat. I use Cull of the Weak with Web Shot to increase damage by 15%, and use Evasive Fire and Steady Aim to keep everything 10 yards away for the 20% bonus.


not sure why you have purple gems in your 1h xbows. I would use reds. that should increase your DPS a good amount.

just be on a look out for dex. more dex equals more damage. helps to have criticals and IAS too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> My personal rule of thumb on that is you can lose SS at 30 crit chance, below that it's usually worth keeping. What are your other 2 passives? I'd keep archery as one of the three...


i know SS is worth keeping, it sure is one of the better ones, was just thinking about how it fares against that passive i mentioned in particular

the other 2 are i think cull the weak and brooding(or whatever it was, the hp regen one)

cull the weak was for entangling shot as regular and rapid fire / elemental arrow with slow. brooding is for survival. very convenient in the level entrance trick


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So salvaging lvl 60+ items is now even MORE useless... Price of exquisite essence dropped another 500g in a day! Went down from 1800 per unit to between 1k - 1100 now... How pathetic...
> I sell about 80-120 essence a day, I used to be able to get 150k+ easy for a stack of 80-100... I just tried to sell a stack of 70 earlier... under 80k!!! and that is PRE-blizzard cut. This really kind of sucks. Now I feel like all these magics and rares are going to complete waste...
> I don't know why i'm getting so bent about these stupid essences haha.


longer the game has been out, the more people getting to, and being able to farm, inferno. Less people needing to buy the essences off of ah. More people farming inferno, salvaging items and getting the more expensive essences. More supply, less demand. Act 1 Inferno 'good enough' gear is also more readily available and cheaper to buy. Now the only thing left at real expensive prices are the good rares and decent set items, as these are being mainly dropped in the higher acts that are not everyone is able farm easily.
Basically: if you're doing well enough now to make a major profit, continue on. Otherwise either try to get to that point slowly, or devote less time to it and just wait it out til even more people get to the higher levels and the real good items are cheap enough for you to buy.


----------



## Sainesk

That null eagle is very nice - easily worth around 200K, i'm farming Inferno Whimsy with worse than that on my DH (not because I can't afford better but because I want to find my upgrade as a drop







) i'll leave it to someone who really needs it though...


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> That null eagle is very nice - easily worth around 200K, i'm farming Inferno Whimsy with worse than that on my DH (not because I can't afford better but because I want to find my upgrade as a drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i'll leave it to someone who really needs it though...


I second that, nice addition for someone out there.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Taking a break until additional content is added. It's extremely flat right now with just the same 8 hours over and over again.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Right guys I have remove the last couple of freebie posts,if you wish to do freebies please create a thread in the freebie section.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Wow these are worth 6+ mill?
> Guess I gotta look out for these. Do they really increase DPS a significant amount?


his source lacks vital stats so it shouldnt be worth the price he sold it for... but that damage range is epicly good for a wizzard.. all it lacks is a socket some intel and maybe another stat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Little shirt design I've been working on today for LOLs.


you forgot reflect damage to top it off


----------



## EVILNOK

I'm kind of curious what you guys think this would be worth on RMAH? Its not awesome imo but isn't terrible either.
2 hand bow
+120 dex
+64 crit damage
8% atk speed
+19 % wep dmg
821dps


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I'm kind of curious what you guys think this would be worth on RMAH? Its not awesome imo but isn't terrible either.
> 2 hand bow
> +120 dex
> +64 crit damage
> 8% atk speed
> +19 % wep dmg
> 821dps


not worth much really

salvage it if its lvl 61-63


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> not worth much really
> salvage it if its lvl 61-63


I thought the same thing. But:









I had actually already sold it when I made the post but after it sold I thought "was I wrong is it actually worth maybe even more" lol. Figured I'd see what others thought.


----------



## mav451

Hahah all that complaining about the drop in value of inferno essences is silly. Just means there's a far greater supply than there was pre-hot fix. I'm fine with that. Means more people have access to crafting 6-affixes on their own, instead of it being a 1% thing









And for the moment, it's still gives good value on ilvl61+ items that are less than 1k. Of course once that number drops again, it may end up being better to Charsi it, but *shrug* still no biggie.
I'm actually glad I took advantage of it (when it was above 2K, and as it gradually decreased). My friend never sold his stack of essences, which means he missed out on the time-value of his items


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you forgot reflect damage to top it off


Yes, and Vortex also would fit the Get Over Here theme. Might as well add Frozen and Invuln Minions as well.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Can anyone see anything wrong with my setup. Do I need to change any skills or need more all resist? I am struggling to get through Act 2 Inferno. 2 hits and I'm dead and its starting to piss me off especially with DAT REPAIR BILL!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Can anyone see anything wrong with my setup. Do I need to change any skills or need more all resist? I am struggling to get through Act 2 Inferno. 2 hits and I'm dead and its starting to piss me off especially with DAT REPAIR BILL!


If you are going glass cannon which it seems you are given the lack of life regen, LOH, or dodge, that means you just simply cannot let yourself get hit. The only thing I can think of if you are dying too much without seeing you actually play is either you are not kiting effectively enough or you are not choosing good movement paths.


----------



## MaDeuce50

About how much LOH do you recommend I should get? I am pretty much useless when it come to enemies with reflect damage.

I try to kite and choose good movement paths but I do get hit sometimes. Its also the reason why I chose to get all resist on all my gear to increase my survival rate but its not helping much. Maybe I need more vitality?


----------



## Sainesk

Curious what others thoughts are on this: personally I prefer Life Regen over LOH on my DH, it can be had on more slots (=cheaper since if 1 slot item with good other stats and regen too expensive just get it on another whereas LOH limited to jewelry and wep) and if you kite regen works wonderfully since you don't always need to be in range to hit the enemy (traps and such), whereas with life on hit you need to hit something and have enough to outgain the damage you do vs reflect damage - stop attacking won't help at all with LOH without regen.

I don't know if I worded that right - may have come out sounding stupid the way I put it...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> About how much LOH do you recommend I should get? I am pretty much useless when it come to enemies with reflect damage.
> I try to kite and choose good movement paths but I do get hit sometimes. Its also the reason why I chose to get all resist on all my gear to increase my survival rate but its not helping much. Maybe I need more vitality?


You need enough resistances to absorb basic elemental dangers but what you have to remember first is that if you have a small HP pool (ranged typically does) some attacks will simply kill you or really, really hurt no matter your resist. I play Wizard so I personally do not know too much about LOH, but I do know about life regeneration (get a good amount) and kiting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Curious what others thoughts are on this: personally I prefer Life Regen over LOH on my DH, it can be had on more slots (=cheaper since if 1 slot item with good other stats and regen too expensive just get it on another) and if you kite regen works wonderfully since you don't always need to be in range to hit the enemy (traps and such), whereas with life on hit you need to hit something (=receive reflect damage in some cases) and try to outgain the damage you do.


Kiters generally prefer life regeneration as they are always on the move running away, ahem, strategically retreating and can take time to regenerate life. Melee's generally prefer LOH because they are up close and personal and duking it out. They require LOH to help sustain them as they wail on the Butcher in fire for example.


----------



## calavera

The LOH vs life regen makes sense. But speaking from a DH point of view, when facing reflect dmg champs I think you need an alternative LOH weapon because sometimes running away for life regen would be hard if champs have fast/teleport stats.

Does anyone know an automatic skill calculator or spread sheet online?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I thought the same thing. But:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually already sold it when I made the post but after it sold I thought "was I wrong is it actually worth maybe even more" lol. Figured I'd see what others thought.


LOL you caught a fish that's all... nothing special.. the stats are weak really

seriously those specs on the gold auction house wouldnt sell for much to be honnest.. yet you got lucky.. doesnt mean its a guaranteed deal all the time with the same specs

and that's where i was getting at

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> The LOH vs life regen makes sense. But speaking from a DH point of view, when facing reflect dmg champs I think you need an alternative LOH weapon because sometimes running away for life regen would be hard if champs have fast/teleport stats.
> Does anyone know an automatic skill calculator or spread sheet online?


the point is having both at the same time.. good loh and good life regen


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> his source lacks vital stats so it shouldnt be worth the price he sold it for... but that damage range is epicly good for a wizzard.. all it lacks is a socket some intel and maybe another stat
> you forgot reflect damage to top it off


Ah I play tank so I never really notice Reflects Damage, I'm sure you DPS hate it.
Added.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Does anybody knows how much I can get for these on the AH?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Ah I play tank so I never really notice Reflects Damage, I'm sure you DPS hate it.
> Added.


ty


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You need enough resistances to absorb basic elemental dangers but what you have to remember first is that if you have a small HP pool (ranged typically does) some attacks will simply kill you or really, really hurt no matter your resist. I play Wizard so I personally do not know too much about LOH, but I do know about life regeneration (get a good amount) and kiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiters generally prefer life regeneration as they are always on the move running away, ahem, strategically retreating and can take time to regenerate life. Melee's generally prefer LOH because they are up close and personal and duking it out. They require LOH to help sustain them as they wail on the Butcher in fire for example.


I took your advice and got my life regen to 1052. Seems to be working pretty good. Thanks man +Rep. Now if I can get two LOH 1-hand crossbows, I'll be set.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> I took your advice and got my life regen to 1052. Seems to be working pretty good. Thanks man +Rep. Now if I can get two LOH 1-hand crossbows, I'll be set.


personally i'd go with a big 2h xbow with life leech. and switch out to ball lightning and devouring arrow. you should be able to keep healed just on the leech alone since you should have some good crit numbers to go with that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> I took your advice and got my life regen to 1052. Seems to be working pretty good. Thanks man +Rep. Now if I can get two LOH 1-hand crossbows, I'll be set.


Nice! Glad I could help.

Off-Topic: I wonder if I should start a OC'ing Noob's D3 Freebie thread in the freebie section... Might be useful I guess.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Hahah all that complaining about the drop in value of inferno essences is silly. Just means there's a far greater supply than there was pre-hot fix. I'm fine with that. Means more people have access to crafting 6-affixes on their own, instead of it being a 1% thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the moment, it's still gives good value on ilvl61+ items that are less than 1k. Of course once that number drops again, it may end up being better to Charsi it, but *shrug* still no biggie.
> I'm actually glad I took advantage of it (when it was above 2K, and as it gradually decreased). My friend never sold his stack of essences, which means he missed out on the time-value of his items


True, I am just bummed ecause it literally dropped 1000g in value in less than a week. I was sellin' anywhere from 80-120 essence a day so at 2k a pop that was a nice addition... I was just amazed that it literally went from 1800 to 1000 in 2 days


----------



## likethegun

DELETE -


----------



## Ploppytheman

GAH SO MUCH BAD INFO, nothing you do matters til act 1 inferno. Just get there and then worry about anything.

Here is one of the best DH builds:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ

1h Xbows are for the super rich with 50% crit builds and super good stats, otherwise use a bow for decent-low gear, and a xbow for low gear to gib elites or you find a good deal. You will do more damage with a bow 90% of the time especially if you don't have 300m gold to spend.

You dont use a Xbow for reflect damage mobs you use a bow cuz its faster and does good damage that way you get more life for the amount of damage you do since its life on HIT... Shock Collar and Devouring are good for reflect, BL isnt. Gems in weapons are reds til you hit 60 then you need greens and a LoH weapon with socket preferably. Since your damage is gonna suck at first anyway you dont need a very good one, mine has 1200 LoH w/ gem, but I do 65k dps +9% elites and 5% scoundrel and 5k dps on scoundrel (which used to reflect back on you too).

This is where I tell someone how to play DH, it has lots of good info.

http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/9010#post_17598583


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Still no lag fixes. it went from being semi playable to completely unplayable. Game stutters every second and whenever I alt tab out it crashes.

Tons of people have the same issue on blizzard forums too.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Here is one of the best DH builds:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ


i find that build has low survivability in anything higher then act2 this build is what I would use to boost survivability

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXYVP!aYe!YaZacY


----------



## Emitz989

Thought i'de share my luck - picked up a helm on the w/end with a Perfect Star Emerald for 470k gold
The gem alone is worth like 6.3 mil, what a bargain...









I've socketed a 25% Gold Find Helm (which I also got for a steal at only 200k), so total GF on helm is 54% (25%+29%) - Been looking all w/end and it seems it's the highest GF helm available at the moment









Will be keeping it for now, may socket a high dps + crit weapon for epic crit damage - it gives +90%

Also, some advice please... If the highest GF helms on AH as of last night is 51% and they are selling for +/- 20 mil, what do you think I could get for the above mentioned helm - or would I make more from selling a socketed weapon with massive crit damage?


----------



## 1rkrage

here's my farming build. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#fRgXjV!YTe!cZYZbc

with me switching between frost arrow ball lightning or nether tentacles depending on my mood









reflect damage


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emitz989*
> 
> Thought i'de share my luck - picked up a helm on the w/end with a Perfect Star Emerald for 470k gold
> The gem alone is worth like 6.3 mil, what a bargain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've socketed a 25% Gold Find Helm (which I also got for a steal at only 200k), so total GF on helm is 54% (25%+29%) - Been looking all w/end and it seems it's the highest GF helm available at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be keeping it for now, may socket a high dps + crit weapon for epic crit damage - it gives +90%
> Also, some advice please... If the highest GF helms on AH as of last night is 51% and they are selling for +/- 20 mil, what do you think I could get for the above mentioned helm - or would I make more from selling a socketed weapon with massive crit damage?


Wow is the only thing I can say to this... Did you get it from someone in game or from AH?

I think either way you go people will pay roughly the same price if they can afford it. Good helm or good weapon, either way they will mainly be paying for the gem haha. IMHO i'm pretty sure people look for great farming gear just as much as they look for great weapons...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> GAH SO MUCH BAD INFO, nothing you do matters til act 1 inferno. Just get there and then worry about anything.
> Here is one of the best DH builds:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ
> 1h Xbows are for the super rich with 50% crit builds and super good stats, otherwise use a bow for decent-low gear, and a xbow for low gear to gib elites or you find a good deal. You will do more damage with a bow 90% of the time especially if you don't have 300m gold to spend.
> You dont use a Xbow for reflect damage mobs you use a bow cuz its faster and does good damage that way you get more life for the amount of damage you do since its life on HIT... Shock Collar and Devouring are good for reflect, BL isnt. Gems in weapons are reds til you hit 60 then you need greens and a LoH weapon with socket preferably. Since your damage is gonna suck at first anyway you dont need a very good one, mine has 1200 LoH w/ gem, but I do 65k dps +9% elites and 5% scoundrel and 5k dps on scoundrel (which used to reflect back on you too).
> This is where I tell someone how to play DH, it has lots of good info.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/9010#post_17598583


I actually disagree w/a lot of this...and your math.

SS doesn't only last 3 seconds...Yes, your first hit is burst but, you're quite frankly, not understanding the math.

IAS was nerfed because at speeds of 2.0+ you actually "trick" the game into thinking, the first/second/third/forth arrow hadn't hit. ~ That was the exploit.

This is why every single DH in the world wanted IAS and a Xbow...1m+ damage per arrow...Essentially SS was godly pre-patch because you could pull off 5-10 guaranteed 100% crit hits...

Now, you can only pull off 2-3 but, especially with hungering arrow, you're looking at 200%+crit on THAT particular string.

After that, every second is 3% which, actually changes dps quite dramatically...Particularly with Hungering arrow considering it's 70% a pierce and the chance to pierce twice is...10% ~ That's a 10% chance on the skill alone, that's stacked +70% each time.

I use an Xbow on everything, clear act 1 in 45 minutes, mostly only get reflect mobs which is why we have Smoke Screen...Duh.

I also have barely any LoH but, with Preparation + Tumble, I've never actually had a problem grabbing globes bar a waller...And then it's just about using your brain.

Quite personally, I'd stack resists...Vitality is meh because even in act 3, you're a 1-2 hit wonder regardless of what you stack...

I actually use this build, especially in act 3...http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aeXdVQ!aYe!YaZbcb ...It allows discipline to kick up again so I can screen if I have to.

There is no "best DH build" or stack this, stack that...In act 3, particularly, the game is more about skill than anything, especially if you're undergeared...Try new things and just find out what works for you.


----------



## Rickles

I started to dread logging in, than I made $2









D3 best game ever.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> GAH SO MUCH BAD INFO, nothing you do matters til act 1 inferno. Just get there and then worry about anything.
> Here is one of the best DH builds:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ
> 1h Xbows are for the super rich with 50% crit builds and super good stats, otherwise use a bow for decent-low gear, and a xbow for low gear to gib elites or you find a good deal. You will do more damage with a bow 90% of the time especially if you don't have 300m gold to spend.
> You dont use a Xbow for reflect damage mobs you use a bow cuz its faster and does good damage that way you get more life for the amount of damage you do since its life on HIT... Shock Collar and Devouring are good for reflect, BL isnt. Gems in weapons are reds til you hit 60 then you need greens and a LoH weapon with socket preferably. Since your damage is gonna suck at first anyway you dont need a very good one, mine has 1200 LoH w/ gem, but I do 65k dps +9% elites and 5% scoundrel and 5k dps on scoundrel (which used to reflect back on you too).
> This is where I tell someone how to play DH, it has lots of good info.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/9010#post_17598583


Careful spouting opinion as fact. I will take an Xbow over a bow or 1H xbow any day of the week. Xbow has the smallest true dmg range and the best top end damage. A bows speed is not even a priority. I am not trying to kite mobs all over the map. I want to pop 2 skills and collect my loot.

You mentioned in an earlier post that using Cluster Bomb is "gibbing" elites and only used by DH's that are under geared. That is laughable. Like other hate based skills CB is a staple of the DH. I would rather CB + SS then CB + SS a reflect damage mob and kill them in 5 seconds then kite a group relying on LOH. One high end crit against a reflect damage mob can kill you anyways so I do not rely on LOH.

The only resist I prioritize is physical resist. I only care about things that throw spears







Stacking other resists is expensive and IMO a waste since you should be avoiding green and red colors under your feet.

For those lucky enough to afford and find Nat's set the 4 set bonus is basically god mode. With Prep and this 4 set bonus you can spam SS almost endlessly.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Just sold a Immortal Kings Will (Barb set helm) on the RMAH
with 564 total armor, 46 resist all, 17% magic find, and 15% gold find, and a socket.
Looks like I can get out of some of my budget gear now


----------



## Emitz989

I know crazy right? I got it from the AH whilst looking for a good farming helm, strange thing is it was socketed in a very poor lvl 55 helm with 298 Armour and no additional GF- super weird. I reckon the person who sold it socketed the wrong gem, although due to it's size, that would be a very difficult mistake to make. Perhaps they forgot to add an extra 0 or two??

When I get home I'll stick up a little screenie as proof


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For those that play wizards are there just no more things like Fireball or Fire Wall anymore?


----------



## vipergtrdj

Can anyone help me with my barb? I am pretty well stuck on Act II in Hell. I have looked for new gear, and bought a bunch off the auction house but still get owned if I play Solo, even in Multi I get owned.....





Those are the two weapons I am using (any suggestions on a different setup?).


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my barb? I am pretty well stuck on Act II in Hell. I have looked for new gear, and bought a bunch off the auction house but still get owned if I play Solo, even in Multi I get owned.....
> *pic*
> *pic*
> Those are the two weapons I am using (any suggestions on a different setup?).


I am not sure but I think those are really low dmg weapons even for hell.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my barb? I am pretty well stuck on Act II in Hell. I have looked for new gear, and bought a bunch off the auction house but still get owned if I play Solo, even in Multi I get owned.....
> 
> Those are the two weapons I am using (any suggestions on a different setup?).


Need less Life per Kill (like 0) and more LoH (enough to sustain). Resistances don't matter until Inferno really. Sword and board (one handed weapon with shield) would probably help you out a lot. As for weapons, you need a better one. Try to find a 600-700 DPS weapon with enough level reduction for you to use. Hopefully it has a socket in it so you can stick in an amethyst (?) for LoH or a ruby for damage.


----------



## vipergtrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Need less Life per Kill (like 0) and more LoH (enough to sustain). Resistances don't matter until Inferno really. Sword and board (one handed weapon with shield) would probably help you out a lot. As for weapons, you need a better one. Try to find a 600-700 DPS weapon with enough level reduction for you to use. Hopefully it has a socket in it so you can stick in an amethyst (?) for LoH or a ruby for damage.


Ohhhh ok. This helps me a ton. I don't have a ton of gold for gear anymore, but working on getting more. I will get a better weapon and find a nice shield to go along with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Ohhhh ok. This helps me a ton. I don't have a ton of gold for gear anymore, but working on getting more. I will get a better weapon and find a nice shield to go along with it.


I would also try to up life regen as you will not always have viable LoH targets.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my barb? I am pretty well stuck on Act II in Hell. I have looked for new gear, and bought a bunch off the auction house but still get owned if I play Solo, even in Multi I get owned.....
> *image*
> *image*
> Those are the two weapons I am using (any suggestions on a different setup?).


although LOH is always good, i disagree with "needing" it until inferno act 3 really (personally, that's my brick wall right now. and i've never used LOH because im poor *sad face*). normal to hell is mostly all about health, armor and dps. definitely get better weps. you dont have to look for weapons with str *and* vit, just get one with the highest dps. str + vit is always expensive so you can also try looking for items with either socket only, crit dmg, str only, vit only, dex, vit + dex, aspd, dex + aspd, etc.

i try not to dictate what one should be doing or what build one should go because experimenting is always fun..dual wielding is also good until act 2 inferno so do not worry, use whatever weapon you like. for skills, i would recommend adding an "escape" skill like leap or furious charge so you could get away fast. leap + iron impact is very good because you can raise your armor by 300% every 10 secs. furious charge + dreadnought on the other hand gives you some heal while escaping.

also, if you need some stuff, i could probably give you some. my inventory is getting full and i am unable to sell them all anyway.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would also try to up life regen as you will not always have viable LoH targets.


False. I would stick with as much LoH as you can get. Also if you have charge or leap on your bar replace it with sprint (run like the wind rune). This allows you to run away while your tornadoes hit mobs and trigger your LoH. Than the next thing you will want to do is find a "mighty weapon" with decent LoH and a socket. Make sure you always have weapons master as 1 of your passives as you will gain 3 rage anytime you, or your tornadoes hit a mob.

I am using this to farm act 1 and I don't even stop to attack mobs anymore, just run in circles until everything is dead. Stack str, + damage and MF/GF. Put WoTB with insanity in case you run into frozen or jailer. If you have problems running into tight spots where there are too many mobs to get through you can put charge or leap on your bar. You can put warcry with the rune that turns crits to rage on your bar if you want to run with sprint and whirlwind, but I didn't find it necessary. Dual wield or 2hander really doesn't matter, I am dual wielding atm as it nets me more LoH and I am running around with only 24k hp and little resist and just zoom zooming over mobs.

If you are fighting a mob that doesn't like to chase simply run a half circle hit him once or twice, and than half circle again as 60% weapon damage is no joke.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my barb? I am pretty well stuck on Act II in Hell. I have looked for new gear, and bought a bunch off the auction house but still get owned if I play Solo, even in Multi I get owned.....
> Those are the two weapons I am using (any suggestions on a different setup?).


take out the rubies from your weapons, past nightmare, you would be better served by (probably) any other weapon gem. sword n board is pretty good for survivability, you could also take some of them VIT gems and trade for high STR ones. thats probably some of the easy/quick things to do considering you'll be able to get the good stuff for level 60 soon. consider getting rid of (i think it's) wrath of the beserker for a skill with life regen and a much smaller cooldown. also, on passives, go for armor boosting ones - especially if you're in group play, worry about tanking and let the ranged do the DPS.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> False. I would stick with as much LoH as you can get. Also if you have charge or leap on your bar replace it with sprint (run like the wind rune). This allows you to run away while your tornadoes hit mobs and trigger your LoH. Than the next thing you will want to do is find a "mighty weapon" with decent LoH and a socket. Make sure you always have weapons master as 1 of your passives as you will gain 3 rage anytime you, or your tornadoes hit a mob.
> I am using this to farm act 1 and I don't even stop to attack mobs anymore, just run in circles until everything is dead. Stack str, + damage and MF/GF. Put WoTB with insanity in case you run into frozen or jailer. If you have problems running into tight spots where there are too many mobs to get through you can put charge or leap on your bar. *You can put warcry with the rune that turns crits to rage on your bar* if you want to run with sprint and whirlwind, but I didn't find it necessary. Dual wield or 2hander really doesn't matter, I am dual wielding atm as it nets me more LoH and I am running around with only 24k hp and little resist and just zoom zooming over mobs.
> If you are fighting a mob that doesn't like to chase simply run a half circle hit him once or twice, and than half circle again as 60% weapon damage is no joke.


It's actually a Battle Rage rune that turns crits into rage some of the time.









You should never have any rune except impunity on war cry for inferno.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my barb? I am pretty well stuck on Act II in Hell. I have looked for new gear, and bought a bunch off the auction house but still get owned if I play Solo, even in Multi I get owned.....
> 
> Those are the two weapons I am using (any suggestions on a different setup?).


I was running 2H in Hell. Ground Stomp then Cleave made things explode. I don't think you have the gear for WW so I would switch it out for Seismic Slam.

As others have said I think your weapons need to be upgraded. At 55 there is a new dps break on weapons.

Give me your ID and if I find some 51-59 loot on my inferno runs I will pass them on to you


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> False. I would stick with as much LoH as you can get. Also if you have charge or leap on your bar replace it with sprint (run like the wind rune). This allows you to run away while your tornadoes hit mobs and trigger your LoH. Than the next thing you will want to do is find a "mighty weapon" with decent LoH and a socket. Make sure you always have weapons master as 1 of your passives as you will gain 3 rage anytime you, or your tornadoes hit a mob.
> I am using this to farm act 1 and I don't even stop to attack mobs anymore, just run in circles until everything is dead. Stack str, + damage and MF/GF. Put WoTB with insanity in case you run into frozen or jailer. If you have problems running into tight spots where there are too many mobs to get through you can put charge or leap on your bar. You can put warcry with the rune that turns crits to rage on your bar if you want to run with sprint and whirlwind, but I didn't find it necessary. Dual wield or 2hander really doesn't matter, I am dual wielding atm as it nets me more LoH and I am running around with only 24k hp and little resist and just zoom zooming over mobs.
> If you are fighting a mob that doesn't like to chase simply run a half circle hit him once or twice, and than half circle again as 60% weapon damage is no joke.


A) Increased life regeneration is never a bad thing and considering how little he has, he needs more.
B) I believe that LoH is ineffective against shielding and invulnerable minions. Throw on reflect damage on top of that, and LoH would be useless. Life regeneration on the other hand can always be counted on.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A) Increased life regeneration is never a bad thing and considering how little he has, he needs more.
> B) I believe that LoH is ineffective against shielding and invulnerable minions. Throw on reflect damage on top of that, and LoH would be useless. Life regeneration on the other hand can always be counted on.
> Just my 2 cents.


I agree...It's not that it's useless but, in a shielding/invul situation is the @20% return garnered from LoH > 100% life regen?

You have to remember, your damage etc is mitigated...Your regen, isn't.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A) Increased life regeneration is never a bad thing and considering how little he has, he needs more.
> B) I believe that LoH is ineffective against shielding and invulnerable minions. Throw on reflect damage on top of that, and LoH would be useless. Life regeneration on the other hand can always be counted on.
> Just my 2 cents.


LoH is useless against invuln minions, but it is not useless against shielding, just less effective. The main point of the play style that I mentioned is to be toe-to-toe as little as possible. I should have mentioned though that I keep ignore pain (ignorance is bliss) on my bar for invuln minions and just pop that + WotB and burn the rare. I have just zoomed around them, but that takes longer.

Also note that this isn't a very good build to try for group play and probably not the best build for progression either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> It's actually a Battle Rage rune that turns crits into rage some of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never have any rune except impunity on war cry for inferno.


Yea, lol it's battle rage, wrong shout. Agreed that once in Hell/inferno impunity is pretty much a must have.


----------



## Lokster1

Anyone know if you can get blacksmith/jewelcrafting plans before lvl 60? Inferno? Do you need to have them maxed out before they start to drop?

Just wondering if it's worthwhile to upgrade them to max right now for the chance for drops or if it even matters at all, currently in ACT I Hell, lvl 52 monk.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I am at a complete wall with my Wizard in Act II Inferno. I know that I need to upgrade my gear. But, I just can't seem to find out what the best stats are I should be looking for in gear. Up until now I have only been focusing on INT and VIT pretty much. I need to get my armor rating up and my resists. What else should I be focused on when picking gear pieces?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am at a complete wall with my Wizard in Act II Inferno. I know that I need to upgrade my gear. But, I just can't seem to find out what the best stats are I should be looking for in gear. Up until now I have only been focusing on INT and VIT pretty much. I need to get my armor rating up and my resists. What else should I be focused on when picking gear pieces?


When browsing the AH do a seach for Res All (50 min) / Vit (50) / Int (50) and see what pops up. This eliminates the trash items right off the bat. I also put a 50k buyout so I don't blow my meager gold.

Also, are you having trouble surviving or killing things in a quick enough time?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Anyone know if you can get blacksmith/jewelcrafting plans before lvl 60? Inferno? Do you need to have them maxed out before they start to drop?
> Just wondering if it's worthwhile to upgrade them to max right now for the chance for drops or if it even matters at all, currently in ACT I Hell, lvl 52 monk.


nope, I got a Legendary Blacksmith one from Kulle on Hell before lv 60 getting one of my classes to Inferno... though I think the Jewelcraft ones may only drop in Inferno.


----------



## OC-Guru

Here's my DH setup:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aPVXYj!TYe!YccZbY

with SS i have 111.7k DPS.

I find this easiest to use for inferno


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my poor barb cant do crap in inferno i beat act 1 but act 2 they whip my butt bad lol even bought alot of res stuf and still getting it kicked right now i got alot of gold find gear to earn some gold to buy higher priced gear on hell and inferno act 1.


----------



## kpnamja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my poor barb cant do crap in inferno i beat act 1 but act 2 they whip my butt bad lol even bought alot of res stuf and still getting it kicked right now i got alot of gold find gear to earn some gold to buy higher priced gear on hell and inferno act 1.


I find that having a decent amount of resist about average around 400 and going crit chance and damage the way to easily beat act 2 in inferno. You can add me in game if wanna see my gear. Kpnamja #1447


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am at a complete wall with my Wizard in Act II Inferno. I know that I need to upgrade my gear. But, I just can't seem to find out what the best stats are I should be looking for in gear. Up until now I have only been focusing on INT and VIT pretty much. I need to get my armor rating up and my resists. What else should I be focused on when picking gear pieces?


Please let us know the following:

- Weapon DPS
- Player DPS
- Intelligence
- Total HP
- Resistances
- Critical Hit Chance
- Critical Hit Damage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my poor barb cant do crap in inferno i beat act 1 but act 2 they whip my butt bad lol even bought alot of res stuf and still getting it kicked right now i got alot of gold find gear to earn some gold to buy higher priced gear on hell and inferno act 1.


CC > Resistances IMHO but maybe I am biased due to playing Wizard.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpnamja*
> 
> I find that having a decent amount of resist about average around 400 and going crit chance and damage the way to easily beat act 2 in inferno. You can add me in game if wanna see my gear. Kpnamja #1447


WIll do when they get the servers working right again right now it says the battle tag is not known or some crap.


----------



## kpnamja

Whoops, my bad its #1457 keep thinking its 1447.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Anyone seen this, and what do you think?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978861022?page=7

Apparently Linux users running with Wine are being banned throught their detection system, and not being unbanned or refunded?


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nope, I got a Legendary Blacksmith one from Kulle on Hell before lv 60 getting one of my classes to Inferno... though I think the Jewelcraft ones may only drop in Inferno.


Do you remember if you had your blacksmith at lvl 10 or not?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpnamja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my poor barb cant do crap in inferno i beat act 1 but act 2 they whip my butt bad lol even bought alot of res stuf and still getting it kicked right now i got alot of gold find gear to earn some gold to buy higher priced gear on hell and inferno act 1.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that having a decent amount of resist about average around 400 and going crit chance and damage the way to easily beat act 2 in inferno. You can add me in game if wanna see my gear. Kpnamja #1447
Click to expand...

Nope, I have a barb in Inferno with an average of 450 resist that get's killt in no time in Act II. I stopped and started to lvl my wiz in Act II Hell lvl 54, same wall.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Do you remember if you had your blacksmith at lvl 10 or not?


I probably did... but doubt you need it for recipes to drop.


----------



## kpnamja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Nope, I have a barb in Inferno with an average of 450 resist that get's killt in no time in Act II. I stopped and started to lvl my wiz in Act II Hell lvl 54, same wall.


Is the 450 resist with War cry Impunity? You want at least a base of 450 all resist, and another 50-150 resist going into physical, fire, and arcane to be able to tank the mobs in act 2. Also try to get at least 30% crit chance with also trying to get at least 250% crit damage. Try to reach 1100 Str and 900-1000 vit with at least 30% life bonus. These are my stats and I can easily go through act 2, but I have some trouble with some elite packs in act 3. Feel free to add me kpnamja #1457 if you need anymore help.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> Ohhhh ok. This helps me a ton. I don't have a ton of gold for gear anymore, but working on getting more. I will get a better weapon and find a nice shield to go along with it.


the size of your gem is also abysmal. at least get a pentagon gem for your weapons if you are on the poor side of the spectrum. it's only around 500k each to make. depending on your build, (if you have good crit chance to get your fury back), then a green gem on the weapon will give you much better bang for your buck. make sure you get life leech on the weapon, not just life on hit. life on hit doesn't take advantage of crit numbers. (if you are lucky, you get a weapon with both leech and on hit but that's extremely rare with socket and generally have p1ss poor dps to go with it)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Anyone seen this, and what do you think?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978861022?page=7
> Apparently Linux users running with Wine are being banned throught their detection system, and not being unbanned or refunded?


yes, very sad that a computer software company as large as blizzard doesn't speak linux in today's computing environment ... what is even sadder is that some of their servers are probably running Linux







wouldn't it be sad if the server that processes the warden info actually runs on linux?


----------



## Crazy9000

According to the blues all the bans were legit and people are just trying to stir stuff up hoping for an unban. I find it pretty unlikely they would ban people who use wine just because they are on linux... there's literally nothing gained by doing that.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes, very sad that a computer software company as large as blizzard doesn't speak linux in today's computing environment ... what is even sadder is that some of their servers are probably running Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it be sad if the server that processes the warden info actually runs on linux?


They actually do, so I'd love seeing where this information is coming from...

While their primary servers are largely RPS//OSP based, their entire inner network is a Debian/Fedora "mash".

Whoever provided the information that they don't speak Linux, is incredibly fail considering <~~~~ Helped install those servers, myself...And the OS's they're currently on...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> According to the blues all the bans were legit and people are just trying to stir stuff up hoping for an unban. I find it pretty unlikely they would ban people who use wine just because they are on linux... there's literally nothing gained by doing that.


Linux*** users were actually banned for something that linux allows them to do within the game.

They were issued an alternative long before the ban took place.

I'm not saying they were all knowingly guilty of what was occurring but, just like the lag delay making Sharpshooter god, there was an exploit occurring.

They're taking bans VERY seriously and are warning first unless you're on the forums...The forums are requiring a more, direct ban approach because there are too many kids on the OF...D3 is a more childish audience compared to WoW (Yes, I'm not kidding...And that's pathetic IMHO) so, they'll do whatever they can to stop people from mass trolling.

There are also a number of gold farmers that cause a tremendous amount of drama but, eh, what can you do?

*** I was being too general when I said Linux users and to those of you that PM'd me, thank you...WINE users...And it wasn't ALL Wine users as, I actually use Wine occasionally to play...There were several that found a glitch and exploited that error...***


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> When browsing the AH do a seach for Res All (50 min) / Vit (50) / Int (50) and see what pops up. This eliminates the trash items right off the bat. I also put a 50k buyout so I don't blow my meager gold.
> Also, are you having trouble surviving or killing things in a quick enough time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please let us know the following:
> - Weapon DPS
> - Player DPS
> - Intelligence
> - Total HP
> - Resistances
> - Critical Hit Chance
> - Critical Hit Damage
> CC > Resistances IMHO but maybe I am biased due to playing Wizard.


Well I bought some new gear with a windfall from my first multi million gold item sale. Sold a pair of boots for 5.2 million!!!! I got my resistance up to all almost 600 exactly. I got my Crit Chance and Crit Damage up from almost non existent. I also re-specced based on some builds I found in the Wizard forum. By doing all of this I lost quite a bit of DPS. I dropped from 24k to about 17k DPS. And with the minimal amount of time I got to actually play last night I was walking through Act II Chapter 9. It appears that was some of my biggest problems. I still plan on dropping a screenshot of my stuff in here tonight when I get home to see if I can still get some more advice!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Do you remember if you had your blacksmith at lvl 10 or not?


I had a recipe before I was lvl 10 blacksmithing.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Curious what others thoughts are on this: personally I prefer Life Regen over LOH on my DH, it can be had on more slots (=cheaper since if 1 slot item with good other stats and regen too expensive just get it on another whereas LOH limited to jewelry and wep) and if you kite regen works wonderfully since you don't always need to be in range to hit the enemy (traps and such), whereas with life on hit you need to hit something and have enough to outgain the damage you do vs reflect damage - stop attacking won't help at all with LOH without regen.
> I don't know if I worded that right - may have come out sounding stupid the way I put it...


you are actually right

that's was actually something i was testing out the other day in Act 3 Inferno

even with 900+ LOH it was not very useful when fighting a large pack of mobs all chasing after you,

rather the 1000+ LR (life regen) was barely keeping me alive, any wrong move or walled by an elite, and it was game over

that's with 42k HP and 60k DPS with SS (2 attack per second, which effectively puts me in the range of 120k)


----------



## Bobotheklown

MF gear swapping article is up! Posted 2 minutes ago: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6583302/Magic_Find_Gear_Swapping-7_3_2012

Putting it in a spoiler for those that cannot view:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Since release it has become an increasingly common practice to keep a Magic Find (MF) set in your inventory, and swap it in shortly before a kill. Philosophically we don't have a problem with the practice. While players getting more Magic Find for their kills isn't a game breaker for us, many players have said they don't enjoy doing it but feel the benefit is too large to ignore. Since the call for a solution really comes from all of you, we'd like to invite you to chime in with your opinion on what the solution could be.
It's worth keeping in mind that if we do implement a method to alleviate gear-swapping in combat, we'll simultaneously be looking at ways for players to get an added MF bonus to compensate.

Here are the solutions we're currently considering, and would appreciate your feedback and opinion on what seems the most reasonable for you, and why:
Option 1: Set a Magic Find Cap
We could set an MF cap between something like 100% and 200%. Nephalem Valor provides 75%, so you would need between 25% and 125% to reach the hard cap. Everyone could find ways to hit the cap for MF% on their gear and then stop.
Pros: Creates a gearing-game around trying to hit the "MF% cap" that some players enjoy. It also solves the swapping issue for people with enough gear to hit the cap. Players who want to min-max and gear swap can do so, and players who think it's stupid but feel "compelled" can try to hit the new cap instead.
Cons: Depending on where the cap is set, it may not actually alleviate gear swapping, and players who wish they didn't have to will feel compelled to do so. It also devalues a highly valuable stat, and desired stats mean desired gear, which helps diversify the item hunt.
Option 2: Slowly Adjust Magic Find Over Time
When you equip an item with Magic Find, we don't let your MF% change right away. Instead your Magic Find slowly "drifts" towards the target Magic Find -- potentially something like 1% every 3 seconds. If you open up your Character Details sheet, you can see the number change "8%... 9%... 10%." Even though you could in theory switch to Magic Find gear for the killing blow and get a few extra percent, it's probably not worth it.
Pros: High degree of visibility as your stat sheet updates. Still allows you to swap your gear when you get an upgrade in the world without having to feel bad about putting the item on.
Cons: May not alleviate the problem for players who still feel compelled to get a few extra MF%. Depending on the rate, some players may just swap in an item during the last 20 seconds of a fight even though they don't want to.
Option 3: Use your average MF% or your lowest MF% of the last 5 minutes
We could sample your MF% every 30 seconds or so and create a moving average, or use the lowest MF% the game has seen on your character in the last few minutes.
Pros: A lot of the same benefits as Solution 2, but harder to game. Still allows you to switch gear when you get an upgrade, which is great.
Cons: Difficult to communicate. We'd have to communicate this on the Details page somehow, but during normal gameplay there could be the sense of not knowing what your "moving average" is and wanting to look at it. Magic Find is already a difficult number to feel at any point in time, so hidden rules that modify Magic Find feel that much worse.
Option 4: Zero-Out Your MF% for 3 Minutes After Swapping Gear
When you swap gear, your Magic Find is disabled for 3 minutes.
Pros: Absolutely effective at discouraging gear swaps. Still allows you to swap gear when you find an upgrade, and the 3 minute duration is probably short enough that if you kill an Elite pack and get an upgrade, you can put that upgrade on and have your Magic Find active again by the time you get to the next pack.
Cons: Players who are unfamiliar with the system may open up their details page and see their Magic Find as 0% and not understand why. We could mitigate this by making the 0% MF colored with a tooltip stating the countdown until your Magic Find would work again, as well as what your Magic Find will be when the time expires.
Option 5: Gear Swapping Interacts with Nephalem Valor
There's a whole class of solutions that interact with Nephalem Valor. For example, we could remove a stack of Nephalem Valor when you swap a piece of gear.
Pros: Stops gear swapping just for the last kill, while still allowing the player the option to do so.
Cons: Some players will lose a stack by accident. We could put a confirmation box in to address accidental loss of a stack, but game-interrupting popups are potentially character-killing. It also causes co-op players to drop out of sync. One person may switch gear and lose a stack or two, and if it happens before a boss they'll want to clear two more packs before hitting the boss, but the other party members may not want to -- causing some tense social situations in co-op play. Finally, it tightly couples two systems together and generally tightly-coupled systems don't function over the long haul as well as loosely-coupled systems. In other words, future changes to the Nephalem Valor system or the Magic Find system (or systems related to those two systems) become harder to make as both systems would be impacted.

While we're having our own discussions and tests of how well these options could work, we're interested to hear your thoughts. We'd mainly like to hear which approaches you like, if there are any specifics you like or don't like about it, and why. Having the context of how this affects you personally really helps us.
We're going to be locking down comments in this article to focus feedback to one location, so please head to the forum thread link below to discuss.



Edit: after reading it, I do not like any of the suggestions. It seems like they're trying to A. Get us to stop gear swapping. B. Decrease the number of good drops we're getting currently.

While I do admit gear swapping is somewhat of a hassle, the benefit is so large to the point where it does make the elite/boss kill satisfying to see the 2-4 yellows pop out of.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> The LOH vs life regen makes sense. But speaking from a DH point of view, when facing reflect dmg champs I think you need an alternative LOH weapon because sometimes running away for life regen would be hard if champs have fast/teleport stats.
> Does anyone know an automatic skill calculator or spread sheet online?


and it becomes even worse when they enter Enrage mode, then everything is useless unless you are monk / barb that can take those hits with the Passive + skills to keep the LOH flowing in, extra armor and extra resistance to element, both of the best monks skills


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> MF gear swapping article is up! Posted 2 minutes ago: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6583302/Magic_Find_Gear_Swapping-7_3_2012
> Putting it in a spoiler for those that cannot view:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since release it has become an increasingly common practice to keep a Magic Find (MF) set in your inventory, and swap it in shortly before a kill. Philosophically we don't have a problem with the practice. While players getting more Magic Find for their kills isn't a game breaker for us, many players have said they don't enjoy doing it but feel the benefit is too large to ignore. Since the call for a solution really comes from all of you, we'd like to invite you to chime in with your opinion on what the solution could be.
> It's worth keeping in mind that if we do implement a method to alleviate gear-swapping in combat, we'll simultaneously be looking at ways for players to get an added MF bonus to compensate.
> Here are the solutions we're currently considering, and would appreciate your feedback and opinion on what seems the most reasonable for you, and why:
> Option 1: Set a Magic Find Cap
> We could set an MF cap between something like 100% and 200%. Nephalem Valor provides 75%, so you would need between 25% and 125% to reach the hard cap. Everyone could find ways to hit the cap for MF% on their gear and then stop.
> Pros: Creates a gearing-game around trying to hit the "MF% cap" that some players enjoy. It also solves the swapping issue for people with enough gear to hit the cap. Players who want to min-max and gear swap can do so, and players who think it's stupid but feel "compelled" can try to hit the new cap instead.
> Cons: Depending on where the cap is set, it may not actually alleviate gear swapping, and players who wish they didn't have to will feel compelled to do so. It also devalues a highly valuable stat, and desired stats mean desired gear, which helps diversify the item hunt.
> Option 2: Slowly Adjust Magic Find Over Time
> When you equip an item with Magic Find, we don't let your MF% change right away. Instead your Magic Find slowly "drifts" towards the target Magic Find -- potentially something like 1% every 3 seconds. If you open up your Character Details sheet, you can see the number change "8%... 9%... 10%." Even though you could in theory switch to Magic Find gear for the killing blow and get a few extra percent, it's probably not worth it.
> Pros: High degree of visibility as your stat sheet updates. Still allows you to swap your gear when you get an upgrade in the world without having to feel bad about putting the item on.
> Cons: May not alleviate the problem for players who still feel compelled to get a few extra MF%. Depending on the rate, some players may just swap in an item during the last 20 seconds of a fight even though they don't want to.
> Option 3: Use your average MF% or your lowest MF% of the last 5 minutes
> We could sample your MF% every 30 seconds or so and create a moving average, or use the lowest MF% the game has seen on your character in the last few minutes.
> Pros: A lot of the same benefits as Solution 2, but harder to game. Still allows you to switch gear when you get an upgrade, which is great.
> Cons: Difficult to communicate. We'd have to communicate this on the Details page somehow, but during normal gameplay there could be the sense of not knowing what your "moving average" is and wanting to look at it. Magic Find is already a difficult number to feel at any point in time, so hidden rules that modify Magic Find feel that much worse.
> Option 4: Zero-Out Your MF% for 3 Minutes After Swapping Gear
> When you swap gear, your Magic Find is disabled for 3 minutes.
> Pros: Absolutely effective at discouraging gear swaps. Still allows you to swap gear when you find an upgrade, and the 3 minute duration is probably short enough that if you kill an Elite pack and get an upgrade, you can put that upgrade on and have your Magic Find active again by the time you get to the next pack.
> Cons: Players who are unfamiliar with the system may open up their details page and see their Magic Find as 0% and not understand why. We could mitigate this by making the 0% MF colored with a tooltip stating the countdown until your Magic Find would work again, as well as what your Magic Find will be when the time expires.
> Option 5: Gear Swapping Interacts with Nephalem Valor
> There's a whole class of solutions that interact with Nephalem Valor. For example, we could remove a stack of Nephalem Valor when you swap a piece of gear.
> Pros: Stops gear swapping just for the last kill, while still allowing the player the option to do so.
> Cons: Some players will lose a stack by accident. We could put a confirmation box in to address accidental loss of a stack, but game-interrupting popups are potentially character-killing. It also causes co-op players to drop out of sync. One person may switch gear and lose a stack or two, and if it happens before a boss they'll want to clear two more packs before hitting the boss, but the other party members may not want to -- causing some tense social situations in co-op play. Finally, it tightly couples two systems together and generally tightly-coupled systems don't function over the long haul as well as loosely-coupled systems. In other words, future changes to the Nephalem Valor system or the Magic Find system (or systems related to those two systems) become harder to make as both systems would be impacted.
> While we're having our own discussions and tests of how well these options could work, we're interested to hear your thoughts. We'd mainly like to hear which approaches you like, if there are any specifics you like or don't like about it, and why. Having the context of how this affects you personally really helps us.
> We're going to be locking down comments in this article to focus feedback to one location, so please head to the forum thread link below to discuss.


Why not just be able to equip two sets of gear on two different tabs. You just have to click on the number 1 tab or the number 2 tab. Seems simple and effective to me.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Why not just be able to equip two sets of gear on two different tabs. You just have to click on the number 1 tab or the number 2 tab. Seems simple and effective to me.


I would be down with that. I bet someone has suggested that in the forums too


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I would be down with that. I bet someone has suggested that in the forums too


If it is fun or good, don't count on the fail staff that currently controls D3 to implement it.


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Why not just be able to equip two sets of gear on two different tabs. You just have to click on the number 1 tab or the number 2 tab. Seems simple and effective to me.


Yeah, they should definitely do that. Seems to be the best option right now. I don't like any of the options they suggested, I agree with bob, it seems like they don't want us to be gear swapping and getting as many good items.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If it is fun or good, don't count on the fail staff that currently controls D3 to implement it.


Haha, so true


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Yeah, they should definitely do that. Seems to be the best option right now. I don't like any of the options they suggested, I agree with bob, it seems like they don't want us to be gear swapping and getting as many good items.


Weapon MH/OH swap like Diablo 2 is what I'd like. It'd be nice to be dual wielding and swap to a shield if need be.


----------



## Nethermir

just a price check, not selling here in the forum.

how much do you guys think a rare 1k dps 1h wand should sell for? no other good stats (except for the ultra godly 150 str lol). i sold mine for $12 but i think i sold it way to low


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> MF gear swapping article is up! Posted 2 minutes ago: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6583302/Magic_Find_Gear_Swapping-7_3_2012
> Putting it in a spoiler for those that cannot view:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since release it has become an increasingly common practice to keep a Magic Find (MF) set in your inventory, and swap it in shortly before a kill. Philosophically we don't have a problem with the practice. While players getting more Magic Find for their kills isn't a game breaker for us, many players have said they don't enjoy doing it but feel the benefit is too large to ignore. Since the call for a solution really comes from all of you, we'd like to invite you to chime in with your opinion on what the solution could be.
> It's worth keeping in mind that if we do implement a method to alleviate gear-swapping in combat, we'll simultaneously be looking at ways for players to get an added MF bonus to compensate.
> Here are the solutions we're currently considering, and would appreciate your feedback and opinion on what seems the most reasonable for you, and why:
> Option 1: Set a Magic Find Cap
> We could set an MF cap between something like 100% and 200%. Nephalem Valor provides 75%, so you would need between 25% and 125% to reach the hard cap. Everyone could find ways to hit the cap for MF% on their gear and then stop.
> Pros: Creates a gearing-game around trying to hit the "MF% cap" that some players enjoy. It also solves the swapping issue for people with enough gear to hit the cap. Players who want to min-max and gear swap can do so, and players who think it's stupid but feel "compelled" can try to hit the new cap instead.
> Cons: Depending on where the cap is set, it may not actually alleviate gear swapping, and players who wish they didn't have to will feel compelled to do so. It also devalues a highly valuable stat, and desired stats mean desired gear, which helps diversify the item hunt.
> Option 2: Slowly Adjust Magic Find Over Time
> When you equip an item with Magic Find, we don't let your MF% change right away. Instead your Magic Find slowly "drifts" towards the target Magic Find -- potentially something like 1% every 3 seconds. If you open up your Character Details sheet, you can see the number change "8%... 9%... 10%." Even though you could in theory switch to Magic Find gear for the killing blow and get a few extra percent, it's probably not worth it.
> Pros: High degree of visibility as your stat sheet updates. Still allows you to swap your gear when you get an upgrade in the world without having to feel bad about putting the item on.
> Cons: May not alleviate the problem for players who still feel compelled to get a few extra MF%. Depending on the rate, some players may just swap in an item during the last 20 seconds of a fight even though they don't want to.
> Option 3: Use your average MF% or your lowest MF% of the last 5 minutes
> We could sample your MF% every 30 seconds or so and create a moving average, or use the lowest MF% the game has seen on your character in the last few minutes.
> Pros: A lot of the same benefits as Solution 2, but harder to game. Still allows you to switch gear when you get an upgrade, which is great.
> Cons: Difficult to communicate. We'd have to communicate this on the Details page somehow, but during normal gameplay there could be the sense of not knowing what your "moving average" is and wanting to look at it. Magic Find is already a difficult number to feel at any point in time, so hidden rules that modify Magic Find feel that much worse.
> Option 4: Zero-Out Your MF% for 3 Minutes After Swapping Gear
> When you swap gear, your Magic Find is disabled for 3 minutes.
> Pros: Absolutely effective at discouraging gear swaps. Still allows you to swap gear when you find an upgrade, and the 3 minute duration is probably short enough that if you kill an Elite pack and get an upgrade, you can put that upgrade on and have your Magic Find active again by the time you get to the next pack.
> Cons: Players who are unfamiliar with the system may open up their details page and see their Magic Find as 0% and not understand why. We could mitigate this by making the 0% MF colored with a tooltip stating the countdown until your Magic Find would work again, as well as what your Magic Find will be when the time expires.
> Option 5: Gear Swapping Interacts with Nephalem Valor
> There's a whole class of solutions that interact with Nephalem Valor. For example, we could remove a stack of Nephalem Valor when you swap a piece of gear.
> Pros: Stops gear swapping just for the last kill, while still allowing the player the option to do so.
> Cons: Some players will lose a stack by accident. We could put a confirmation box in to address accidental loss of a stack, but game-interrupting popups are potentially character-killing. It also causes co-op players to drop out of sync. One person may switch gear and lose a stack or two, and if it happens before a boss they'll want to clear two more packs before hitting the boss, but the other party members may not want to -- causing some tense social situations in co-op play. Finally, it tightly couples two systems together and generally tightly-coupled systems don't function over the long haul as well as loosely-coupled systems. In other words, future changes to the Nephalem Valor system or the Magic Find system (or systems related to those two systems) become harder to make as both systems would be impacted.
> While we're having our own discussions and tests of how well these options could work, we're interested to hear your thoughts. We'd mainly like to hear which approaches you like, if there are any specifics you like or don't like about it, and why. Having the context of how this affects you personally really helps us.
> We're going to be locking down comments in this article to focus feedback to one location, so please head to the forum thread link below to discuss.
> 
> 
> Edit: after reading it, I do not like any of the suggestions. It seems like they're trying to A. Get us to stop gear swapping. B. Decrease the number of good drops we're getting currently.
> While I do admit gear swapping is somewhat of a hassle, the benefit is so large to the point where it does make the elite/boss kill satisfying to see the 2-4 yellows pop out of.


Pretty much have to say goodbye to D3 at this point. They are removing every single aspect of the game which revolves around player choice.

If I want to take the chance and swap out gear before killing, LET ME DO IT.

Jesus. Fix the problems within the game. Work on refining and RELEASING PvP. Stop Gold Bots.

Focus on some of the important things that need to be done to keep your player base happy, or eventually there will not be one left. The game is heading in the wrong direction, and it is gaining increased momentum while sliding there....


----------



## eternallydead

I think there is an easier solution...

up the MF gained from 5 stack NV to ~ 150%

this means you have to get 50% MF to hit the 200% threshold where some other farming statistics graphs crossed at.

That way you are likely to get 2-4 rares with a little MF on your main gear, but you are still free to swap out gear, just makes it less of a benifit.

The other option is have a 1 second cooldown every piece of gear you toss on after the first 2-3 (assuming 2 hander switch to 1hander + shield.)


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Pretty much have to say goodbye to D3 at this point. They are removing every single aspect of the game which revolves around player choice.
> If I want to take the chance and swap out gear before killing, LET ME DO IT.
> Jesus. Fix the problems within the game. Work on refining and RELEASING PvP. Stop Gold Bots.
> Focus on some of the important things that need to be done to keep your player base happy, or eventually there will not be one left. The game is heading in the wrong direction, and it is gaining increased momentum while sliding there....


Totally agreed. It's just so frustrating to see Blizz throw Diablo down the pooper









If you want a good read, this thread cropped up on the forums.


Spoiler: Warning: Massive Wall of Text!



Hi there,

I wanted to write to you as one community management professional to another. For over a decade, I've worked in the industry designing and building support and billing suites for gaming companies. Included in my services is the hiring and training of support personnel - for phone, help desk and forum support. I've trained CSMs, community managers, GMs, moderators, etc. And I spend a significant portion of my time in meetings with the professionals from the marketing and PR departments, especially when things are going south in a game. I often work with a developer until about 6 months post-launch with an open-ended support contract if they need upgrades or additional assistance further out.

In every instance, with every developer, there's always a point where it's understood that if things have gone " this far south," then at that point, a representative of the company will step up and admit to the players, "we know the game is broken... we'll be taking XYZ steps to bring it up to par." It's understood that should things fail to that point, the only way to reclaim the player base, or have hope for future support from them, is to come clean.

I'm curious where that line is drawn in Blizzard's corporate framework.

Because I have to tell you, as a professional - not as a player - by every indicator I've ever seen a developer use, you have not only reached that point... you've passed it by a vast degree.

As a company, you have what every gaming professional knows to be the most rabidly loyal fanbase of any other developer in the world. That isn't speculation, it's fact. Any moderator of a non-Blizzard fansite or official forum knows that it's a nightmare every time a thread appears that in any way attacks Blizzard... your fanbase arrives in droves to defend you. Whenever you are launching a new title, we're out there preparing our ban hammers in anticipation of having to deal with your rabidly loyal fans every time someone makes an off-topic post along the lines of "anyone else going to play *Blizzard Title* when it launches next week?"

So what does it say that in threads across the web, where Diablo 3 is being discussed, we're only seeing a very SMALL percentage of that rabid fanbase showing up to defend? What does it say that even on your own forums... the number of fans are significantly lower than the number of critics?

The fans like to claim it's because "everyone is too busy having fun playing the game to post here..." but let's be honest, guys. I know that's not true and so do you. If it were, then all the times you've had a genuinely successful launch of a new title or expansion, we'd see the same - fans too busy playing to post.

But that's not what happens, is it? No... normally, those fans still manage to find PLENTY of time to defend their beloved Blizzard's honor, at all costs.

Your game is in shambles. The press is starting to turn on you. And the rest of the industry is looking on, watching the giant begin to tumble. Some of them are cheering your downfall. Your rabidly loyal fans claim that's not happening - you know the truth, so does the rest of the industry. We're watching, and we know you have one shot to save yourselves... it's time to come clean. To step up and say, "we screwed up here... this is what we're going to do to make it right."

So I'm wondering - what are you waiting for? You know how fickle players are... you know that you'd earn an enormous amount of desperately needed goodwill, simply by "humbling" yourselves before the players a bit. You know you could lure back players in droves, all willing to give you a chance to make good on your promise to make it right.

They just want to hear you make the apology and make the promise.

So what are you waiting for? Who is pulling the strings back there forcing the rest of you to keep silent while the giant topples further and further? Because I've got to assume that's what's happening - I know many of your staff... I've worked with (and even trained) some of them in the past. And I know it has to be killing them to remain silent when they know just how bad things are...

You've lost the faith and trust of the player base, Blizzard... every decision you're making right now just further compounds the mistrust and heightens suspicion of your motives. It no longer matters if, in the "big picture," you're making sound decisions for the future of the game - the players aren't perceiving your choices that way. Perception is everything, and you have a MASSIVE amount of damage control to do...quickly.

So...what...are...you...waiting...for?

You've tried everything else - your numbers keep dropping. It's time for honesty. It's time for "we've made some bad decisions... we're rethinking our choices... we're looking for solutions..." It's time for your devs to step away from the code and the dbases and get on the forums for a week. It's time for you to put a support team together who does nothing but root through the forums and support tickets, looking for the most common complaints/issues - and suggestions for how to fix it... compiling them into an easy to read graph or spreadsheet... and then sit down as a team and figure out how to make it right.

It's time to listen to the actual feedback you're being given. Hint: it's mostly bad. Really, really, really bad.

I may be the only person in the world who actually sat there and watched the entirety of the credits roll (I was having fun looking for people I know, I admit it)... you have an ENORMOUS global customer service staff. Get them all focused on identifying and prioritizing the issues... and then get your devs and designers focused on finding - and implementing - solutions.

Otherwise, in about another month, all you'll have left are a small percentage of your rabidly loyal fans. And bots.

Please step up and start working on damage control... that needs to be your priority right now. The giant is toppling... are you really going to go down without a fight?

Your Blues here on the forums are just shy of being entirely absent. I know why - I know how hard it is to keep posting, keep responding to fluff while being forced to ignore the complaint threads so as to not lend them any more legitimacy or credibility... but unfortunately for you, the players have also figured this out now... and that's only making matters worse. They KNOW they are being avoided and dodged... they're not nearly as stupid as we might wish they'd be. And at this point, you're even losing the genuinely stupid. That's a very bad sign.

Step up and fess up, Blizzard... please don't let the most anticipated game of all time end up being your company's death knell. That would be a huge tragedy.



Also check out some of the highlighted comments. Really does suck.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Totally agreed. It's just so frustrating to see Blizz throw Diablo down the pooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a good read, this thread cropped up on the forums.
> .


Surprised thread hasn't been deleted yet.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> MF gear swapping article is up! Posted 2 minutes ago: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6583302/Magic_Find_Gear_Swapping-7_3_2012
> Putting it in a spoiler for those that cannot view:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since release it has become an increasingly common practice to keep a Magic Find (MF) set in your inventory, and swap it in shortly before a kill. Philosophically we don't have a problem with the practice. While players getting more Magic Find for their kills isn't a game breaker for us, many players have said they don't enjoy doing it but feel the benefit is too large to ignore. Since the call for a solution really comes from all of you, we'd like to invite you to chime in with your opinion on what the solution could be.
> It's worth keeping in mind that if we do implement a method to alleviate gear-swapping in combat, we'll simultaneously be looking at ways for players to get an added MF bonus to compensate.
> Here are the solutions we're currently considering, and would appreciate your feedback and opinion on what seems the most reasonable for you, and why:
> Option 1: Set a Magic Find Cap
> We could set an MF cap between something like 100% and 200%. Nephalem Valor provides 75%, so you would need between 25% and 125% to reach the hard cap. Everyone could find ways to hit the cap for MF% on their gear and then stop.
> Pros: Creates a gearing-game around trying to hit the "MF% cap" that some players enjoy. It also solves the swapping issue for people with enough gear to hit the cap. Players who want to min-max and gear swap can do so, and players who think it's stupid but feel "compelled" can try to hit the new cap instead.
> Cons: Depending on where the cap is set, it may not actually alleviate gear swapping, and players who wish they didn't have to will feel compelled to do so. It also devalues a highly valuable stat, and desired stats mean desired gear, which helps diversify the item hunt.
> Option 2: Slowly Adjust Magic Find Over Time
> When you equip an item with Magic Find, we don't let your MF% change right away. Instead your Magic Find slowly "drifts" towards the target Magic Find -- potentially something like 1% every 3 seconds. If you open up your Character Details sheet, you can see the number change "8%... 9%... 10%." Even though you could in theory switch to Magic Find gear for the killing blow and get a few extra percent, it's probably not worth it.
> Pros: High degree of visibility as your stat sheet updates. Still allows you to swap your gear when you get an upgrade in the world without having to feel bad about putting the item on.
> Cons: May not alleviate the problem for players who still feel compelled to get a few extra MF%. Depending on the rate, some players may just swap in an item during the last 20 seconds of a fight even though they don't want to.
> Option 3: Use your average MF% or your lowest MF% of the last 5 minutes
> We could sample your MF% every 30 seconds or so and create a moving average, or use the lowest MF% the game has seen on your character in the last few minutes.
> Pros: A lot of the same benefits as Solution 2, but harder to game. Still allows you to switch gear when you get an upgrade, which is great.
> Cons: Difficult to communicate. We'd have to communicate this on the Details page somehow, but during normal gameplay there could be the sense of not knowing what your "moving average" is and wanting to look at it. Magic Find is already a difficult number to feel at any point in time, so hidden rules that modify Magic Find feel that much worse.
> Option 4: Zero-Out Your MF% for 3 Minutes After Swapping Gear
> When you swap gear, your Magic Find is disabled for 3 minutes.
> Pros: Absolutely effective at discouraging gear swaps. Still allows you to swap gear when you find an upgrade, and the 3 minute duration is probably short enough that if you kill an Elite pack and get an upgrade, you can put that upgrade on and have your Magic Find active again by the time you get to the next pack.
> Cons: Players who are unfamiliar with the system may open up their details page and see their Magic Find as 0% and not understand why. We could mitigate this by making the 0% MF colored with a tooltip stating the countdown until your Magic Find would work again, as well as what your Magic Find will be when the time expires.
> Option 5: Gear Swapping Interacts with Nephalem Valor
> There's a whole class of solutions that interact with Nephalem Valor. For example, we could remove a stack of Nephalem Valor when you swap a piece of gear.
> Pros: Stops gear swapping just for the last kill, while still allowing the player the option to do so.
> Cons: Some players will lose a stack by accident. We could put a confirmation box in to address accidental loss of a stack, but game-interrupting popups are potentially character-killing. It also causes co-op players to drop out of sync. One person may switch gear and lose a stack or two, and if it happens before a boss they'll want to clear two more packs before hitting the boss, but the other party members may not want to -- causing some tense social situations in co-op play. Finally, it tightly couples two systems together and generally tightly-coupled systems don't function over the long haul as well as loosely-coupled systems. In other words, future changes to the Nephalem Valor system or the Magic Find system (or systems related to those two systems) become harder to make as both systems would be impacted.
> While we're having our own discussions and tests of how well these options could work, we're interested to hear your thoughts. We'd mainly like to hear which approaches you like, if there are any specifics you like or don't like about it, and why. Having the context of how this affects you personally really helps us.
> We're going to be locking down comments in this article to focus feedback to one location, so please head to the forum thread link below to discuss.
> 
> 
> Edit: after reading it, I do not like any of the suggestions. It seems like they're trying to A. Get us to stop gear swapping. B. Decrease the number of good drops we're getting currently.
> While I do admit gear swapping is somewhat of a hassle, the benefit is so large to the point where it does make the elite/boss kill satisfying to see the 2-4 yellows pop out of.


Here is my EPIC IDEA.....

Create vanity slots where you can insert MF gear. Only the magic find and gold find from items placed in the vanity slots would contribute to your gear totals.

You get the best of both worlds. Your normal gear that lets you actually complete the content and the MF/GF to assist with drop RNG.

All current solutions will adversely affect the AH and RMAH where MF and GF gear still sells well.

**EDIT** If I would have read the other posts it would appear ya'll have the same mind set


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Totally agreed. It's just so frustrating to see Blizz throw Diablo down the pooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a good read, this thread cropped up on the forums.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Massive Wall of Text!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I wanted to write to you as one community management professional to another. For over a decade, I've worked in the industry designing and building support and billing suites for gaming companies. Included in my services is the hiring and training of support personnel - for phone, help desk and forum support. I've trained CSMs, community managers, GMs, moderators, etc. And I spend a significant portion of my time in meetings with the professionals from the marketing and PR departments, especially when things are going south in a game. I often work with a developer until about 6 months post-launch with an open-ended support contract if they need upgrades or additional assistance further out.
> In every instance, with every developer, there's always a point where it's understood that if things have gone " this far south," then at that point, a representative of the company will step up and admit to the players, "we know the game is broken... we'll be taking XYZ steps to bring it up to par." It's understood that should things fail to that point, the only way to reclaim the player base, or have hope for future support from them, is to come clean.
> I'm curious where that line is drawn in Blizzard's corporate framework.
> Because I have to tell you, as a professional - not as a player - by every indicator I've ever seen a developer use, you have not only reached that point... you've passed it by a vast degree.
> As a company, you have what every gaming professional knows to be the most rabidly loyal fanbase of any other developer in the world. That isn't speculation, it's fact. Any moderator of a non-Blizzard fansite or official forum knows that it's a nightmare every time a thread appears that in any way attacks Blizzard... your fanbase arrives in droves to defend you. Whenever you are launching a new title, we're out there preparing our ban hammers in anticipation of having to deal with your rabidly loyal fans every time someone makes an off-topic post along the lines of "anyone else going to play *Blizzard Title* when it launches next week?"
> So what does it say that in threads across the web, where Diablo 3 is being discussed, we're only seeing a very SMALL percentage of that rabid fanbase showing up to defend? What does it say that even on your own forums... the number of fans are significantly lower than the number of critics?
> The fans like to claim it's because "everyone is too busy having fun playing the game to post here..." but let's be honest, guys. I know that's not true and so do you. If it were, then all the times you've had a genuinely successful launch of a new title or expansion, we'd see the same - fans too busy playing to post.
> But that's not what happens, is it? No... normally, those fans still manage to find PLENTY of time to defend their beloved Blizzard's honor, at all costs.
> Your game is in shambles. The press is starting to turn on you. And the rest of the industry is looking on, watching the giant begin to tumble. Some of them are cheering your downfall. Your rabidly loyal fans claim that's not happening - you know the truth, so does the rest of the industry. We're watching, and we know you have one shot to save yourselves... it's time to come clean. To step up and say, "we screwed up here... this is what we're going to do to make it right."
> So I'm wondering - what are you waiting for? You know how fickle players are... you know that you'd earn an enormous amount of desperately needed goodwill, simply by "humbling" yourselves before the players a bit. You know you could lure back players in droves, all willing to give you a chance to make good on your promise to make it right.
> They just want to hear you make the apology and make the promise.
> So what are you waiting for? Who is pulling the strings back there forcing the rest of you to keep silent while the giant topples further and further? Because I've got to assume that's what's happening - I know many of your staff... I've worked with (and even trained) some of them in the past. And I know it has to be killing them to remain silent when they know just how bad things are...
> You've lost the faith and trust of the player base, Blizzard... every decision you're making right now just further compounds the mistrust and heightens suspicion of your motives. It no longer matters if, in the "big picture," you're making sound decisions for the future of the game - the players aren't perceiving your choices that way. Perception is everything, and you have a MASSIVE amount of damage control to do...quickly.
> So...what...are...you...waiting...for?
> You've tried everything else - your numbers keep dropping. It's time for honesty. It's time for "we've made some bad decisions... we're rethinking our choices... we're looking for solutions..." It's time for your devs to step away from the code and the dbases and get on the forums for a week. It's time for you to put a support team together who does nothing but root through the forums and support tickets, looking for the most common complaints/issues - and suggestions for how to fix it... compiling them into an easy to read graph or spreadsheet... and then sit down as a team and figure out how to make it right.
> It's time to listen to the actual feedback you're being given. Hint: it's mostly bad. Really, really, really bad.
> I may be the only person in the world who actually sat there and watched the entirety of the credits roll (I was having fun looking for people I know, I admit it)... you have an ENORMOUS global customer service staff. Get them all focused on identifying and prioritizing the issues... and then get your devs and designers focused on finding - and implementing - solutions.
> Otherwise, in about another month, all you'll have left are a small percentage of your rabidly loyal fans. And bots.
> Please step up and start working on damage control... that needs to be your priority right now. The giant is toppling... are you really going to go down without a fight?
> Your Blues here on the forums are just shy of being entirely absent. I know why - I know how hard it is to keep posting, keep responding to fluff while being forced to ignore the complaint threads so as to not lend them any more legitimacy or credibility... but unfortunately for you, the players have also figured this out now... and that's only making matters worse. They KNOW they are being avoided and dodged... they're not nearly as stupid as we might wish they'd be. And at this point, you're even losing the genuinely stupid. That's a very bad sign.
> Step up and fess up, Blizzard... please don't let the most anticipated game of all time end up being your company's death knell. That would be a huge tragedy.
> 
> 
> Also check out some of the highlighted comments. Really does suck.


I wish I could state my problems and views of the game so eloquently and calmly. He hits home on so many topics that I agree with.......makes me sad to think that it is all true.









+1 rep for pointing me to that topic.

PS - On a semi related note, I pre-ordered TL2 and re-installed D2 on my comp this morning......lol

Feels good man.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Pretty much have to say goodbye to D3 at this point. They are removing every single aspect of the game which revolves around player choice.
> If I want to take the chance and swap out gear before killing, LET ME DO IT.
> Jesus. Fix the problems within the game. Work on refining and RELEASING PvP. Stop Gold Bots.
> Focus on some of the important things that need to be done to keep your player base happy, or eventually there will not be one left. The game is heading in the wrong direction, and it is gaining increased momentum while sliding there....


...What you've failed to actually highlight in this entire blurb is that anything they've removed thus far has been because it was/is exploited.

If you want to swap out gear just before something dies...To them, you've now removed the challenge of actually killing that monster with those variables...So you've now artificially exploited a concept for personal gain.

I do agree they should fix a bit more but, every single time/thing they've had to address thus far has been because we, the players, overwhelmingly exploited it.

If you want better functions...Stop exploiting.

Genuinely is, that simple...And while you, I, or this forum is not guilty of it...I'm sure I can find at least half a million that are/do on a daily basis.


----------



## AllGamer

to begin with that exploit was too much of a hassle and, it wasted character inventory space

it becomes too tedious to farm for loots with so little space, having to TP all the time back to town to stash or sell the drops

even with high levels of MF, the drops chances / quality are not that much better than without MF gear

having 5 stack of NV seems to do a better job than using MF gear


----------



## 5prout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Totally agreed. It's just so frustrating to see Blizz throw Diablo down the pooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a good read, this thread cropped up on the forums.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Massive Wall of Text!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I wanted to write to you as one community management professional to another. For over a decade, I've worked in the industry designing and building support and billing suites for gaming companies. Included in my services is the hiring and training of support personnel - for phone, help desk and forum support. I've trained CSMs, community managers, GMs, moderators, etc. And I spend a significant portion of my time in meetings with the professionals from the marketing and PR departments, especially when things are going south in a game. I often work with a developer until about 6 months post-launch with an open-ended support contract if they need upgrades or additional assistance further out.
> In every instance, with every developer, there's always a point where it's understood that if things have gone " this far south," then at that point, a representative of the company will step up and admit to the players, "we know the game is broken... we'll be taking XYZ steps to bring it up to par." It's understood that should things fail to that point, the only way to reclaim the player base, or have hope for future support from them, is to come clean.
> I'm curious where that line is drawn in Blizzard's corporate framework.
> Because I have to tell you, as a professional - not as a player - by every indicator I've ever seen a developer use, you have not only reached that point... you've passed it by a vast degree.
> As a company, you have what every gaming professional knows to be the most rabidly loyal fanbase of any other developer in the world. That isn't speculation, it's fact. Any moderator of a non-Blizzard fansite or official forum knows that it's a nightmare every time a thread appears that in any way attacks Blizzard... your fanbase arrives in droves to defend you. Whenever you are launching a new title, we're out there preparing our ban hammers in anticipation of having to deal with your rabidly loyal fans every time someone makes an off-topic post along the lines of "anyone else going to play *Blizzard Title* when it launches next week?"
> So what does it say that in threads across the web, where Diablo 3 is being discussed, we're only seeing a very SMALL percentage of that rabid fanbase showing up to defend? What does it say that even on your own forums... the number of fans are significantly lower than the number of critics?
> The fans like to claim it's because "everyone is too busy having fun playing the game to post here..." but let's be honest, guys. I know that's not true and so do you. If it were, then all the times you've had a genuinely successful launch of a new title or expansion, we'd see the same - fans too busy playing to post.
> But that's not what happens, is it? No... normally, those fans still manage to find PLENTY of time to defend their beloved Blizzard's honor, at all costs.
> Your game is in shambles. The press is starting to turn on you. And the rest of the industry is looking on, watching the giant begin to tumble. Some of them are cheering your downfall. Your rabidly loyal fans claim that's not happening - you know the truth, so does the rest of the industry. We're watching, and we know you have one shot to save yourselves... it's time to come clean. To step up and say, "we screwed up here... this is what we're going to do to make it right."
> So I'm wondering - what are you waiting for? You know how fickle players are... you know that you'd earn an enormous amount of desperately needed goodwill, simply by "humbling" yourselves before the players a bit. You know you could lure back players in droves, all willing to give you a chance to make good on your promise to make it right.
> They just want to hear you make the apology and make the promise.
> So what are you waiting for? Who is pulling the strings back there forcing the rest of you to keep silent while the giant topples further and further? Because I've got to assume that's what's happening - I know many of your staff... I've worked with (and even trained) some of them in the past. And I know it has to be killing them to remain silent when they know just how bad things are...
> You've lost the faith and trust of the player base, Blizzard... every decision you're making right now just further compounds the mistrust and heightens suspicion of your motives. It no longer matters if, in the "big picture," you're making sound decisions for the future of the game - the players aren't perceiving your choices that way. Perception is everything, and you have a MASSIVE amount of damage control to do...quickly.
> So...what...are...you...waiting...for?
> You've tried everything else - your numbers keep dropping. It's time for honesty. It's time for "we've made some bad decisions... we're rethinking our choices... we're looking for solutions..." It's time for your devs to step away from the code and the dbases and get on the forums for a week. It's time for you to put a support team together who does nothing but root through the forums and support tickets, looking for the most common complaints/issues - and suggestions for how to fix it... compiling them into an easy to read graph or spreadsheet... and then sit down as a team and figure out how to make it right.
> It's time to listen to the actual feedback you're being given. Hint: it's mostly bad. Really, really, really bad.
> I may be the only person in the world who actually sat there and watched the entirety of the credits roll (I was having fun looking for people I know, I admit it)... you have an ENORMOUS global customer service staff. Get them all focused on identifying and prioritizing the issues... and then get your devs and designers focused on finding - and implementing - solutions.
> Otherwise, in about another month, all you'll have left are a small percentage of your rabidly loyal fans. And bots.
> Please step up and start working on damage control... that needs to be your priority right now. The giant is toppling... are you really going to go down without a fight?
> Your Blues here on the forums are just shy of being entirely absent. I know why - I know how hard it is to keep posting, keep responding to fluff while being forced to ignore the complaint threads so as to not lend them any more legitimacy or credibility... but unfortunately for you, the players have also figured this out now... and that's only making matters worse. They KNOW they are being avoided and dodged... they're not nearly as stupid as we might wish they'd be. And at this point, you're even losing the genuinely stupid. That's a very bad sign.
> Step up and fess up, Blizzard... please don't let the most anticipated game of all time end up being your company's death knell. That would be a huge tragedy.
> 
> 
> Also check out some of the highlighted comments. Really does suck.


Great thread. At 501 posts I tried to post and it said, "this thread has reached it's limit on posts". Not sure if that is just them turning the replys off or what..


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> to begin with that exploit was too much of a hassle and, it wasted character inventory space


I absolutely agree and while, it could easily be macro'd by a G15 or anyone with decent programming skills...It was/is an exploit...That's not the way they intended the game to be played.

Whatever argument you have to the above, doesn't matter because it's THEIR GAME.

I was very serious, I've worked with these people for about 7 years...They're very touchy about their product and when people exploit, they haul to fix the issue, focus on that issue and annihilate it, like a seek and destroy missile.

If you want the game to be better, stop exploiting in general and then, they'll focus completely on content.

The same thing happened in WoW for WOTLK...Or back in WC3 because of the Necro exploit...WC2 it was the goblins...SC2 it was the macro exploit with Zerg...

They've proven that if there's an exploit, they will slow down progress and devote the VAST majority of their resources to fixing that problem...Stop exploiting and there will be progress.

~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Great thread. At 501 posts I tried to post and it said, "this thread has reached it's limit on posts". Not sure if that is just them turning the replys off or what..


And no the "media" actually hasn't turned on them just like they aren't losing customers...Seriously, just saw the numbers the other day...The game is growing...

There's also no way that guy is a CMPS or, he wouldn't have to ask the question within that post...Troll is a troll.


----------



## Rickles

they cap the number of replies in a certain time frame, I think I am unbanned on the OF now.. maybe I will try later


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> to begin with that exploit was too much of a hassle and, it wasted character inventory space
> it becomes too tedious to farm for loots with so little space, having to TP all the time back to town to stash or sell the drops
> even with high levels of MF, the drops chances / quality are not that much better than without MF gear
> having 5 stack of NV seems to do a better job than using MF gear


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I absolutely agree and while, it could easily be macro'd by a G15 or anyone with decent programming skills...It was/is an exploit...That's not the way they intended the game to be played.
> Whatever argument you have to the above, doesn't matter because it's THEIR GAME.
> I was very serious, I've worked with these people for about 7 years...They're very touchy about their product and when people exploit, they haul to fix the issue, focus on that issue and annihilate it, like a seek and destroy missile.
> If you want the game to be better, stop exploiting in general and then, they'll focus completely on content.
> The same thing happened in WoW for WOTLK...Or back in WC3 because of the Necro exploit...WC2 it was the goblins...SC2 it was the macro exploit with Zerg...
> They've proven that if there's an exploit, they will slow down progress and devote the VAST majority of their resources to fixing that problem...Stop exploiting and there will be progress.
> ~
> And no the "media" actually hasn't turned on them just like they aren't losing customers...Seriously, just saw the numbers the other day...The game is growing...
> There's also no way that guy is a CMPS or, he wouldn't have to ask the question within that post...Troll is a troll.


Bros, this is NOT an exploit. Look, a blue post
Quote:


> Parting the veils a little bit here...
> 
> There was some debate about Magic Find gear swapping before the game shipped. *Some of our developers and testers thought it was fun way to game the system, while others felt it was too much of a hassle. In the end, we decided to allow gear swapping, thinking that the players who wanted to do it would, and the players who don't enjoy the practice wouldn't.* Of course, what actually happened is that some players got caught in the crossfire -- players who didn't really enjoy gear swapping or want to carry around an extra set of MF gear all the time, but felt like they had to in order to be as efficient as possible.
> 
> *So, when Wyatt says we "didn't have a problem with it philosophically," it means we were aware of the practice of gear swapping and understood that the player base had differing opinions on it*, but didn't want to make any changes to it unless the community asked for it outright (since we knew it was fun for a select group of players). It did not mean it was deliberately a practice we wanted to encourage everybody to do. Supporting and promoting gear swapping by adding a button would only complicate the current problem of players feeling like the they need to gear swap in order to be really efficient, even if they don't enjoy it; it also increases the need for storage space (both server-side and in a player's inventory) and adds complexity to a UI that's otherwise designed to be very simple and straightforward.


In no way is MF gear swapping an "exploit". The MF system is literally just a broken concept in practice, and that's the way many of us ARPG gamers like it!


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...What you've failed to actually highlight in this entire blurb is that anything they've removed thus far has been because it was/is exploited.
> If you want to swap out gear just before something dies...To them, you've now removed the challenge of actually killing that monster with those variables...So you've now artificially exploited a concept for personal gain.
> I do agree they should fix a bit more but, every single time/thing they've had to address thus far has been because we, the players, overwhelmingly exploited it.
> If you want better functions...Stop exploiting.
> Genuinely is, that simple...And while you, I, or this forum is not guilty of it...I'm sure I can find at least half a million that are/do on a daily basis.


Then, not to sound crass, but the crew at Blizzard needs to extract their heads from their backsides, learn to TEST (THOROUGHLY, not the half-hearted, "Ok, It passed, lets release it already" that they did), and release the game when it is out of beta.

This game was clearly not prepared for release, nor was Blizzard, and it shows in the numerous "exploits" (if you choose to call them that) which seemed to magically skate under their radar when any real gamer that Blizzard SHOULD have hired could have found it. This is something that QA should have picked up easily. EASILY.

BTW, let me be clear, I include in "Gear Swapping" any changing of gear. Is Blizzard going to set the game to simply search for an increase in MF %, or will it search for ANY change of gear. Lets say you find a better item while farming. If you swap it out will you be penalized ? What if said item also includes MF ?

While we are on the topic of exploits, if the IAS bug was as bad as you have alluded to in the past, why did they simply not set a hard cap for shots per second. 1.9 would have done fine, if the magic number was 2.0 as you mentioned previously ?

I agree that the best way to fix the game is to stop exploits, but there has to be a line drawn at what TRULY is an exploit....This IMHO was not a reason that should have taken priority over other issues.

Surely you can see that there are better ways of going about the changes they are making.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout*
> 
> Great thread. At 501 posts I tried to post and it said, "this thread has reached it's limit on posts". Not sure if that is just them turning the replys off or what..


The threads cap out at 26 pages (1 reply on the 26th page) unless a Blue extends the cap. See the main MF discussion thread. (300 pages and counting)


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Then, not to sound crass, but the crew at Blizzard needs to extract their heads from their backsides, learn to TEST (THOROUGHLY, not the half-hearted, "Ok, It passed, lets release it already" that they did), and release the game when it is out of beta.
> This game was clearly not prepared for release, nor was Blizzard, and it shows in the numerous "exploits" (if you choose to call them that) which seemed to magically skate under their radar when any real gamer that Blizzard SHOULD have hired could have found it. This is something that QA should have picked up easily. EASILY.
> BTW, let me be clear, I include in "Gear Swapping" any changing of gear. Is Blizzard going to set the game to simply search for an increase in MF %, or will it search for ANY change of gear. Lets say you find a better item while farming. If you swap it out will you be penalized ? What if said item also includes MF ?
> While we are on the topic of exploits, if the IAS bug was as bad as you have alluded to in the past, why did they simply not set a hard cap for shots per second. 1.9 would have done fine, if the magic number was 2.0 as you mentioned previously ?
> I agree that the best way to fix the game is to stop exploits, but there has to be a line drawn at what TRULY is an exploit....This IMHO was not a reason that should have taken priority over other issues.
> Surely you can see that there are better ways of going about the changes they are making.


I don't disagree with anything most of you have said thus far, I don't view the MF swap as an exploit nor do they PUBLICLY but, I assure you, the outlook behind closed doors is, very, very, incredibly, different.

The major issue with the beta was that, it was played on WoW's back-end...So, there was a stability due to the fact that they virtualized the platform.

In going live, you can ask anyone that played the beta, a lot changed overnight...This was because they moved to the actual host servers and as we all experienced, there were glitches...So, any exploit due to server lag/realization literally could not have been processed until live...Which, was the problem with the vast majority of the issues to date.

I've said this a few times, I think they should dedicate a team to the exploits but, progress at the same time...Which, is not something they're used to doing.

Swapping gear was never actually a tested theory until someone in beta randomly did it within the last 2 weeks and went "Hey GUYZ this WORKZ"...Which, is actually when the real MF discussion began.

I'm not going to speak for them in regards to what they view but, if you followed the twitter and their responses (I believe they're now erased) it was/is very clear that this was not to be a wide-spread end-all MF solution...It existed because of an oversight and now it's there.

As to how it's viewed...Find a former employee of Blizzard, especially a CS and ask him if anything they said publicly EVER matched what was said behind closed doors...You'll get a very, very quick answer.

Again, I agree with you and your points, I'm just saying that they will absolutely stop to focus on an exploit, over progression just like they always have in the past...If we want true progress...The ultimate answer is a simple one: Stop exploiting.


----------



## Rickles

Have they issued any bans based on using 3rd party software to swap gear yet? Namely autohotkey?


----------



## 1rkrage

Anyone who plays WoW remember the scorpid exploit? was good times having a pet out-dps some of my raid members back then







Then it got nerfed and was all sad and said I won't play my huntard anymore. Still found the class fun a few weeks after adapting back to my normal playstyle.

Anywho, anyone who has played a blizzard game knows they work on the exploits. Tough they take away your easy mode (not saying MF gear is easy mode!) but imho it's for the better of the game when they do.

it is obviously a broken mechanic, and i don't think they envisioned their game to require you to change gear just to get the most magic gear with the same speed as without the weaker gear.

just my 2c


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Have they issued any bans based on using 3rd party software to swap gear yet? Namely autohotkey?


swapping gear would require u to right click the specific spots in ur backpack no? how does autohotkey help?


----------



## 1rkrage

Also, currently it is just a _discussion_ of what the players feel should be done in regards to this topic. . And if you feel that no change is needed, then voice your opinion on the official thread


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Have they issued any bans based on using 3rd party software to swap gear yet? Namely autohotkey?


So far, no. Only people using a gear swapper while botting/hacking have received the ban hammer. (from my personal research)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> swapping gear would require u to right click the specific spots in ur backpack no? how does autohotkey help?


There are some programs with macros are able to record things mouse movements, clicks, and cursor coordinates. You can setup a macro to launch the following sequence for instant:

- I hit the macro button
- 3rd party runs a sequence of commands
- It opens inventory by issuing the command i
- It moves the cursor over the predetermined inventory space with MF gear
- It right clicks each one of them through predetermined path
- It closes inventory by issuing the command i
- Profit!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> swapping gear would require u to right click the specific spots in ur backpack no? how does autohotkey help?


To my knowledge, as one of my friends described it, he binds F1 to a command that simulates mouse movement and clicks and than returns the mouse to center screen. So he presses F1, it auto opens his inventory, swaps his gear, and then returns center screen. Takes about a second and he is in full MF gear. I would guess that this would be ban-able, but wouldn't it be easy for Blizz to detect?

Edit: too slow


----------



## mykah89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> Anyone who plays WoW remember the scorpid exploit? was good times having a pet out-dps some of my raid members back then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it got nerfed and was all sad and said I won't play my huntard anymore. Still found the class fun a few weeks after adapting back to my normal playstyle.
> Anywho, anyone who has played a blizzard game knows they work on the exploits. Tough they take away your easy mode (not saying MF gear is easy mode!) but imho it's for the better of the game when they do.
> it is obviously a broken mechanic, and i don't think they envisioned their game to require you to change gear just to get the most magic gear with the same speed as without the weaker gear.
> just my 2c


There seems to be way too many broken mechanics and things they didnt envision. Im glad they are fixing the exploits, but i cant help but be a little annoyed that the problems with this game are things that should have been spotted a mile away.

My other problem, is its getting harder and harder to log in....because im not exactly sure what to do, besides work on some achievements...apparently my 3 RL friends who have not logged on in almost 2 days are having a similar problem.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are some programs with macros are able to record things mouse movements, clicks, and cursor coordinates. You can setup a macro to launch the following sequence for instant:
> - I hit the macro button
> - 3rd party runs a sequence of commands
> - It opens inventory by issuing the command i
> - It moves the cursor over the predetermined inventory space with MF gear
> - It right clicks each one of them through predetermined path
> - It closes inventory by issuing the command i
> - Profit!


haha sounds good.. althought i dont feel like risking my account :\

ALSO.. does any1 know if theres gonna be a Diablo 3 freebie thread? i would contribute..


----------



## eternallydead

A few thoughts:

1. I am tired of vendoring junk magic / rares.

Why not have something like the Cube from D2 where you can combine 3 items (maybe + a gem), and you get another item with similar ilvl, and random stats.
This would allow people to re-roll the items, and have more fun crafting.

2. Currently white items are pointless.

BRING CHARSI BACK.... But have a repeatable quest that will let us imbue a white item, (making it rare), item should keep ilvl / stats (block value / damage range, but have 4-6 random properties added.

3. Items are boring, an ilvl 60 item will almost never be better than an ilvl 63 item (baring terrible rng)

Make items less about stats and add unique traits:
when equiped x skill does comething different / extra (like whirl wind leaves a trail of molten fire in it's wake dealing x% damage / second.
x% shance to cast war cry on hit.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> A few thoughts:
> 1. I am tired of vendoring junk magic / rares.
> Why not have something like the Cube from D2 where you can combine 3 items (maybe + a gem), and you get another item with similar ilvl, and random stats.
> This would allow people to re-roll the items, and have more fun crafting.
> 2. Currently white items are pointless.
> BRING CHARSI BACK.... But have a repeatable quest that will let us imbue a white item, (making it rare), item should keep ilvl / stats (block value / damage range, but have 4-6 random properties added.
> 3. Items are boring, an ilvl 60 item will almost never be better than an ilvl 63 item (baring terrible rng)
> Make items less about stats and add unique traits:
> when equiped x skill does comething different / extra (like whirl wind leaves a trail of molten fire in it's wake dealing x% damage / second.
> x% shance to cast war cry on hit.


Unless they made this cost a TON of gold it will never happen as it would take business away from the RMAH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> haha sounds good.. althought i dont feel like risking my account :\
> ALSO.. does any1 know if theres gonna be a Diablo 3 freebie thread? i would contribute..


I don't know if there is not one currently. If not, I can make one later.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Unless they made this cost a TON of gold it will never happen as it would take business away from the RMAH.


I don't know about that, you re-roll until you find something worth using or selling, you still sell something then.

I chose not to deal the JC / BS due to money sinks, I don't want to have to do 5 butcher runs to make enough gold to craft another gem, I would sooner quit, which many people feel. They nerfed many sources of gold (due to botting and hard-core farmers), but increased repair costs, and left the hi-end gems untouched. They need to increase the gold dropped from trash in inferno (perhaps people would actually kill it).


----------



## AllGamer

Which skill returns the most LOH for a DH ?

I've been testing several things, and while Devouring arrow is good, it sucks when you have to deal with 3 or more Elites at the same time

using any other Skill that can hit multiple targets, doesn't return enough LOH to keep me from being beat to a pulp









42k HP with 60k DPS doesn't seem much when fighting 4 elites with mirror images + chain + teleport you to them + disgretation (whatever name red pool skill that sucks your life away) + wall + mortal + is chasing around the map in Act 3

There is always guaranteed a pack or two of elites right by the exit to the battle field in Machine of War of Act 3

I've got no problems handling the regular mobs, but staying alive (single player) fighting 3~4 elites is pretty hairy.

the little helpers are pretty useless in Inferno, even with the best gear and 30k HP they don't survive for more than a hit, and their damages are negligent 2k ~ 3k at best, so i can't even make use of their magic or buffs

*i could use some strategy tips*

I only cast SS when i've absolute no where else to kite or run to or when walled, but even with Natalia set the discipline runs out faster than it can regen back

I've tried so many combinations of skills that i've lost track of which ones are really effective and which not

but i tend to stick more with these http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#afXVYT!Teb!YcZbYZ

even with SS i can't kill 1 elite mob fast enough without dying at least 3 times, it's specially hard when they cast mirror images, and you have 3 or 4 of the real ones attacking you simultaneously specially when they are chained and have Teleport skill


----------



## Bobotheklown

Lol here is another thread from the OF that makes a valid point.

Why the crap is Blizz putting all spotlight onto the MF system?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So Blizzard drops out of the depths of silence to bring us some potential fixes to magic find that...No one has been complaining about? What is this MF distraction, Blizzard? Why don't you consider some actual fixes that this game really needs?

I peruse the forums daily and I find that magic find is the least of the problems with this game.

How about some better class balance?

How about nerfing All Resistance. You nerfed IAS because it was too desired, yet, All Res is COMPLETELY and utterly NECESSARY to not die in Inferno Act 2-4. That makes no sense.

Itemization needs work.

Classes need balancing.

Endgame needs more appeal.

PVP? No updates? Come on...

Who cares about magic find, give us details on a REAL problem and REAL FIXES.

We love this game, and want improvement on issues that are more problematic for the end user than magic find caps/equipment swap.


----------



## Sainesk

Wow discipline heavy build, this is what I use to farm Inferno Whimsy on my Dh (like 40k hp, 300 AR, can take 1 hit from most stuff):

Hungering Arrow Devouring arrow: highest damage hatred generator
Elemental Arrow Ball Lightning: hardly use, but can come in handy vs invulnerable. Nether Tentacles healing is a joke, some people prefer Frost but I like how this one hits targets behind me and I don't even have to aim it when firing since its aoe is big.

Preparation Backup Plan: Discipline super important
Smoke Screen Lingering Fog: only use when jailed, vortexed and such and no way to avoid attack without it.
Bat Companion: Main attack hatred based, only have on my quiver so bat comes in handy +once summoned doesn't use resources
Spike trap Scatter: dont have time to lay traps 1 by 1, this is my main damage dealer and a well geared Dh can crit for 500k+ with it

Passives
Sharpshooter if below 30 crit chance, 30 or above = waste, pick something else.
Archery: extra crit damage using crossbow really helps
Tactical advantadge: this one helps make more distance when smokescreening

How I play with this build: plant spike trap retreat/kite/circle constantly, if possible shoot, repeat till dead enemy. Never use SS except in emergencies like jailed with enemy next to you, vortexed next to enemy and such (try to use the level to your advantadge hide behind objects so vortex becomes ineffective)

I used to use caltrops but realized I need all the discipline I can get for smokescreen in later acts so luckily spike traps to the rescue, also recommend movement speed - I have 12 on boots and 7 from inquisitor: theres plenty of others if youre using natalyas: lacuni prowlers, hammer jammers/innas, wanderlust, flavor of time and such. 25 is max you can use, i'd aim for 19+.

Typed using my phone so bit messy...Sorry.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys I have been away from PC gaming for 2 months and now back.

I just started Diablo 3 but I am lagging in the game.

I have a Gigabyte 670 OC

I see that this is a issue that some people are having. Any suggestions?

I am extremely jetlag at the moment and can not read the entire thread


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok guys I have been away from PC gaming for 2 months and now back.
> 
> I just started Diablo 3 but I am lagging in the game.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte 670 OC
> 
> I see that this is a issue that some people are having. Any suggestions?
> 
> I am extremely jetlag at the moment and can not read the entire thread


Something is wrong there, I'm playing at max with my GTS250 with no lag except a little bit when my brother loads a youtube video, which is stupid when I'm playing single player -.-

Have you played any other games? Maybe a driver problem?


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... for a while i was using spike traps mines, but then i noticed it's not so great when you are being chased

each time you day a trap it delays you further and further until the elites catches up to you, that's why i switched to caltrops instead

i forgot how much critical chance i have without SS, i'll need to review that

if i go elemental i rather use the Electric Ball it does more damage and hits everything behind, but doesn't seem to work well with LOH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Wow discipline heavy build, this is what I use to farm Inferno Whimsy on my Dh (like 40k hp, 300 AR, can take 1 hit from most stuff):
> Hungering Arrow Devouring arrow: highest damage hatred generator
> Elemental Arrow Ball Lightning: hardly use, but can come in handy vs invulnerable. Nether Tentacles healing is a joke, some people prefer Frost but I like how this one hits targets behind me and I don't even have to aim it when firing since its aoe is big.
> Preparation Backup Plan: Discipline super important
> Smoke Screen Lingering Fog: only use when jailed, vortexed and such and no way to avoid attack without it.
> Bat Companion: Main attack hatred based, only have on my quiver so bat comes in handy +once summoned doesn't use resources
> Spike trap Scatter: dont have time to lay traps 1 by 1, this is my main damage dealer and a well geared Dh can crit for 500k+ with it
> Passives
> Sharpshooter if below 30 crit chance, 30 or above = waste, pick something else.
> Archery: extra crit damage using crossbow really helps
> Tactical advantadge: this one helps make more distance when smokescreening
> How I play with this build: plant spike trap retreat/kite/circle constantly, if possible shoot, repeat till dead enemy. Never use SS except in emergencies like jailed with enemy next to you, vortexed next to enemy and such (try to use the level to your advantadge hide behind objects so vortex becomes ineffective)
> I used to use caltrops but realized I need all the discipline I can get for smokescreen in later acts so luckily spike traps to the rescue, also recommend movement speed - I have 12 on boots and 7 from inquisitor: theres plenty of others if youre using natalyas: lacuni prowlers, hammer jammers/innas, wanderlust, flavor of time and such. 25 is max you can use, i'd aim for 19+.
> Typed using my phone so bit messy...Sorry.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys! For those interested in continuing to donate loot to those less fortunate, I created a D3 freebies thread here.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... for a while i was using spike traps mines, but then i noticed it's not so great when you are being chased
> each time you day a trap it delays you further and further until the elites catches up to you, that's why i switched to caltrops instead
> i forgot how much critical chance i have without SS, i'll need to review that
> if i go elemental i rather use the Electric Ball it does more damage and hits everything behind, but doesn't seem to work well with LOH


I use life regen instead of loh, and you can get away with "wasting" a smokescreen to buy distance or if you get attacked in the middle of laying a trap. I find with the added movement speed you can outrun most stuff and gain distance while laying traps, except fast (where you need to play your ss cards more carefully). Teleport enemies seem silly to me, they seem more surprised they teleported than I am so i can gain distance while they stand around in awe.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys! For those interested in continuing to donate loot to those less fortunate, I created a D3 freebies thread here.


Sweet! When I get home I will be donating some items. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys! For those interested in continuing to donate loot to those less fortunate, I created a D3 freebies thread here.


great idea!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Sweet! When I get home I will be donating some items. Thanks for doing this!


No problem! Hope others get involved too.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> With some tips from OC'ing Noob, I was able to kill Belial and get past Act II. Now I am back where I started. Act III is ****** ridiculous! After spending millions on the AH for life regen gear and got my DPS up to 109K, and still them god damn elites are walking through my arrows like its nothing. So now I have to spend millions again to gear up for Act III? and then repeat for Act IV?
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2606499/width/600/height/338/flags/
> *** do I need to do? 1000K all resist, 1000K life regen, 200K DPS?! shiet is ridiculous! *** this, I need to masturbate.


Absolutely. Welcome to the sinking boat that is D3


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> So now I have to spend millions again to gear up for Act III? and then repeat for Act IV?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> With some tips from OC'ing Noob, I was able to kill Belial and get past Act II. Now I am back where I started. Act III is ****** ridiculous! After spending millions on the AH for life regen gear and got my DPS up to 109K, and still them god damn elites are walking through my arrows like its nothing. So now I have to spend millions again to gear up for Act III? and then repeat for Act IV?
> *** do I need to do? 1000K all resist, 1000K life regen, 200K DPS?! shiet is ridiculous! *** this, I need to masturbate.


So many questions to ask... Let me start with these questions first:

1. How are you dying? Like are you getting killed by elite affixes, normals, uniques, environmental hazards, ect. When you die, is it because you got cornered, jailed on plague or desecration, or vortexed into arcane? Stuff like that. Essentially paint me a picture of how you are dying.
2. What is your playing style? Are you kiting? How are you using your skills and when? If so, how are you kiting? Are you making use of choke points and the terrain? Act 3 has tons of great terrain strategies you can use.

As for immediate suggestions, when I recommended life regeneration over LoH, I did not mean to imply that you should just forgo LoH completely. LoH is still needed to help sustain ranged DPS as you can typically gain life back with LoH much faster provided that there are enough viable targets.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys! For those interested in continuing to donate loot to those less fortunate, I created a D3 freebies thread here.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys! For those interested in continuing to donate loot to those less fortunate, I created a D3 freebies thread here.


Awsome, thank you for doing that, it will help newbs like me









Too bad I can't trade though, it says I will be able to 3 days after I got the game, but it's been 4 and I still can't. The day after I bought it I got an email that says
Quote:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thank you for purchasing Diablo III! Your payment has successfully processed and your account now has full access to all game features. You are now able to use the following without restriction:
> 
> * Auction House
> * Matchmaking
> * Global Play
> * In-game Chat
> * Friend Requests


It says "full access to all game features", I can do the things it does list, but I can't use the RMAH or directly trade so obviously it's not full access to ALL game features.

Oh well, I want to beat it on normal without any outside help first, and it's so easy I don't need better gear (so far) anyways.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So many questions to ask... Let me start with these questions first:
> 1. How are you dying? Like are you getting killed by elite affixes, normals, uniques, environmental hazards, ect. When you die, is it because you got cornered, jailed on plague or desecration, or vortexed into arcane? Stuff like that. Essentially paint me a picture of how you are dying.
> 2. What is your playing style? Are you kiting? How are you using your skills and when? If so, how are you kiting? Are you making use of choke points and the terrain? Act 3 has tons of great terrain strategies you can use.
> As for immediate suggestions, when I recommended life regeneration over LoH, I did not mean to imply that you should just forgo LoH completely. LoH is still needed to help sustain ranged DPS as you can typically gain life back with LoH much faster provided that there are enough viable targets.


I get killed mostly by elites with affixes like reflect damage and fast. My play style is kite, kiting, and more kiting and smoke screen when I get vortexed, jailed or cornered. I'm pretty sure I just need more vitality, all resist and LOH. I think I'm done trying to progress through inferno since I will have to re-gear again for Act IV and me dying a bunch of times won't help me with my anger management. I have more fun playing Act I and II and helping people get through them since I can pretty much tank.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> I get killed mostly by elites with affixes like reflect damage and fast. My play style is kite, kiting, and more kiting and smoke screen when I get vortexed, jailed or cornered. I'm pretty sure I just need more vitality, all resist and LOH. I think I'm done trying to progress through inferno since I will have to re-gear again for Act IV and me dying a bunch of times won't help me with my anger management. I have more fun playing Act I and II and helping people get through them since I can pretty much tank.


LoH will help mitigate reflect damage. As for fast enemies, I just CC them with my Wizard using Blizzard and run in circles. They maybe fast, but if you are running in circles, they should not be able to catch up as long as you keep CC on them. I personally don't know what CC you have, but I recommend looking for skill synergies that allow you to keep enemies relatively perma-slowed or stun locked.


----------



## HarrisLam

hey guys I came up with an idea that will fix the magic find system and all the gear switching and I thought it's brilliant.

Some called the gear switching an exploit, some think its legit, annoying but have to do it anyway because its best for both worlds.

The idea is :

*GET RID OF THE ENITRE FREAKING SYSTEM!!!!*

except the valor (because it's natural)

Thanks for reading


----------



## Escatore

Alright. This is ridiculous.

I'm playing on _Nightmare_ difficulty, and I'm escaping from Hakan II's palace, through all the imperial guards. I try to run, but there are so many that they block me in. I repeatedly spam Shadow Power (Blood Moon) while using Multishot (Fire at Will), and they still manage to kill me almost instantly provided that they have me blocked in.

Seriously, what the hell.

EDIT - The rubberbanding is annoying as hell too.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Alright. This is ridiculous.
> I'm playing on _Nightmare_ difficulty, and I'm escaping from Hakan II's palace, through all the imperial guards. I try to run, but there are so many that they block me in. I repeatedly spam Shadow Power (Blood Moon) while using Multishot (Fire at Will), and they still manage to kill me almost instantly provided that they have me blocked in.
> Seriously, what the hell.
> EDIT - The rubberbanding is annoying as hell too.


I hope you're not trying to run to the exit without stopping. Take the escape a little bit at a time and you can limit it to only fighting a 4-6 enemies at once. I'd switch multishot for elemental arrow (ball of lightning) if it's available at your level, can't remember.


----------



## Coolwaters

wouldnt they make more money if they made the game totally F2P?
but i got a feeling it'll be free soon
after seeing how much money they can make


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I hope you're not trying to run to the exit without stopping. Take the escape a little bit at a time and you can limit it to only fighting a 4-6 enemies at once. I'd switch multishot for elemental arrow (ball of lightning) if it's available at your level, can't remember.


Obviously not - I'm taking them in small groups, the problem is that they box me in. I try to kite them, but between potions, preparation and blood moon I can't regenerate nearly enough health when they pin me down. And I don't think you can switch out the two - elemental arrow is a secondary skill, multishot is an archery skill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> wouldnt they make more money if they made the game totally F2P?
> but i got a feeling it'll be free soon
> after seeing how much money they can make


I don't think it will be.
Why have just the RMAH when they could have the RMAH and game sales?
I just hope they listen to people... apparently, there are a lot of people disgruntled with the game.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Obviously not - I'm taking them in small groups, the problem is that they box me in. I try to kite them, but between potions, preparation and blood moon I can't regenerate nearly enough health when they pin me down. And I don't think you can switch out the two - elemental arrow is a secondary skill, multishot is an archery skill.


If you enable elective mode under options you can have any ability in any slot. I had my 60 WD to twink my DH and she pretty much 2 shotted everything. May want to consider purchasing a cheap weapon upgrade.

Also, I use the scoundrel follower with multi-shot, slowing shot, and a cold damage bow. This combined with IAS neck/ring/ring allows him to pretty much aoe snare all the mobs on the screen so I don't have to. I find it to be pretty helpful.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Why have just the RMAH when they could have the RMAH and game sales?
> *I just hope they listen to people.*.. apparently, there are a lot of people disgruntled with the game.


after 1.5 months, I think it's pretty safe to say that they don't


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> after 1.5 months, I think it's pretty safe to say that they don't


Blizz do listen but they have no qualms about ignoreing people when it doesn't fit with what they feel is best for the game/them.

I'd have to say on balance they tend to be right. too many companies suffer from knee jerk reactions to customers QQing and end up with worse games as a result.

Inferno is meant to be super hard it is meant to kill you its is meant to take you a long time to beat it is the end game for D3 moaning about it being hard makes no sense to me, the current nerfs and the ilvl 63 stuff dropping from a1 is plenty for now.


----------



## Joneszilla

Id like to give away my hard copy of D3, is this possible? Or is my game key tied to my personal blizzard battle account? Just to be clear, I have no interest in playing again, would just like somebody else to enjoy it rather than have it collect dust.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Id like to give away my hard copy of D3, is this possible? Or is my game key tied to my personal blizzard battle account? Just to be clear, I have no interest in playing again, would just like somebody else to enjoy it rather than have it collect dust.


The key is tied to your account. I got a refund but I got a digital download version.


----------



## bajer29

Anyone have any similar issues in LAH?

Says I'm not winning the bid when I'm clearly the highest bidder :/


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> With some tips from OC'ing Noob, I was able to kill Belial and get past Act II. Now I am back where I started. Act III is ****** ridiculous! After spending millions on the AH for life regen gear and got my DPS up to 109K, and still them god damn elites are walking through my arrows like its nothing. So now I have to spend millions again to gear up for Act III? and then repeat for Act IV?
> 
> *** do I need to do? 1000K all resist, 1000K life regen, 200K DPS?! shiet is ridiculous! *** this, I need to masturbate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I use life regen instead of loh, and you can get away with "wasting" a smokescreen to buy distance or if you get attacked in the middle of laying a trap. I find with the added movement speed you can outrun most stuff and gain distance while laying traps, except fast (where you need to play your ss cards more carefully). Teleport enemies seem silly to me, they seem more surprised they teleported than I am so i can gain distance while they stand around in awe.


Well I'm almost on Act 4 inferno

had to go to bed it was 5 AM









i die a lot less now with this new combo of skills

still using my same gear

43k HP
37k DPS without SS
25% critical chance

700ish LR
900ish LOH

each hit to a mob i get between 350 to 1500 HP back .... which is kinda weird, don't know how the math works, but i noticed that when my HP globe is below 50% i get more LOH back, but when it's above 70% i get a lot less from LOH

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aUXTVQ!aYe!YZZZbb

the 20% from steady aim seems to be giving me a better edge than the fake DPS numbers produced by the SS
making use of the SC / distance i keep at the edge of the screen to make use of the 20% extra damage

ironically even without the critical, i seem to be doing more consistent damage to mobs & elites now than before when i was using SS

i use the grenades + multishots to do crowd control spiders/demons/etc

which both keeps my Hatred and Discipline topped up, so i can use SC more often

a good tip, in case no one as noticed yet

the bat will always identify the real target, when fighting elites with Mirrors Images, so it has a good double use









the only problem is, it's very hard to see the Bat, when you are constantly kiting around, or when the exchange in magic/mortal effects fills up the screen


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Inferno is meant to be super hard it is meant to kill you its is meant to take you a long time to beat it is the end game for D3 *moaning about it being hard* makes no sense to me, the current nerfs and the ilvl 63 stuff dropping from a1 is plenty for now.


come on now. we both know that's not what people are complaining about

its not just hard. It's hard in a irrational way

explain why bosses are easier than elites?

by blizzard not listening, i didn't mean they didn't fix anything. What i meant was that they've been fixing a lot of things, but at least half of them are ideas from the exact opposite direction of what fans were thinking.

just like the above mentioned elite problem man, what did blizzard do? elite now gives more / better loot than bosses.

EXCUSE ME? Is it just me or is that a move that rationalizes the situation?


----------



## mav451

I am consider tweaking my DH to have vastly more LoH/regen than it has before, especially b/c I am getting accustomed to using SP/Gloom. I have a bad feeling to add life regen/LoH on top of my dex/resall/vit equipment is gonna cost a pretty penny though. Looking at AllGamer's post, I think you have a lot better gear than I do









I'm only 34K DPS (non-SS) with 350 res all / 3500 armor / 33K hp and with SP/Gloom, I wonder if you can sack a bit of the res all/armor in favor of having a more vast health pool. Right now, I've kept impale on my skill bar, while dropping Bat (I figure once I add a second regen item, in addition to my quiver, that I won't even miss it).

Even still my thought is if I'm using SP/Gloom all the time, should I drop Impale for something like Caltrops/Jagged (to have consistent leeching)? I lose the ability to have spikey damage







The other thought is dropping SS entirely, so I could still have Impale. Still considering things though.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Inferno is meant to be super hard it is meant to kill you its is meant to take you a long time to beat it is the end game for D3 moaning about it being hard makes no sense to me, the current nerfs and the ilvl 63 stuff dropping from a1 is plenty for now.


yeah I know inferno is meant to be hard and that is not my problem. My problem is that I have to spend a ridiculous amount of gold just so I can survive the next act after I already just spent millions of gold a few hours ago to complete the previous act and then rinse and repeat again for the next act. I am pretty much force to buy off the AH. I am also force to buy all resist and LOH gear which would drop my DPS a lot. I don't know about you guys but I have never found an item drop that was an upgrade. Everything I have was bought off the AH.

That's just too much work just to still get 1 shot by elites with ridiculous affixes. I pretty much just lost motivation to progress any further in inferno but I still love this game. I just stick to Act I and II multiplayer now. So if anyone needs any help getting through Act I or II inferno, just hit me up since I can pretty much just cake walk through it.

Battle Tag: iFarted#1837


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Blizz do listen but they have no qualms about ignoreing people when it doesn't fit with what they feel is best for the game/them.
> I'd have to say on balance they tend to be right. too many companies suffer from knee jerk reactions to customers QQing and end up with worse games as a result.
> Inferno is meant to be super hard it is meant to kill you its is meant to take you a long time to beat it is the end game for D3 moaning about it being hard makes no sense to me, the current nerfs and the ilvl 63 stuff dropping from a1 is plenty for now.


There is a difference between being genuinely hard and irrationally hard. That being said, there are so many things seriously broken about this game that I am giving patch 1.0.4 as Blizzard's last chance of convincing me about the direction they are headed in. If they cannot do that, then I will be quitting for a while.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Alright, I can say I beat it now.

I'm done. Until Blizzard fixes the game and/or releases PvP. I will still follow this thread, but I probably won't be logging in for a few weeks. PoE here I come


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> Alright, I can say I beat it now.
> I'm done. Until Blizzard fixes the game and/or releases PvP. I will still follow this thread, but I probably won't be logging in for a few weeks. PoE here I come


Congrats Bobo, I am almost there myself....Diablo is all that remains.....i will get him sooner or later.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> Alright, I can say I beat it now.
> I'm done. Until Blizzard fixes the game and/or releases PvP. I will still follow this thread, but I probably won't be logging in for a few weeks. PoE here I come


that was on inferno?


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Congrats Bobo, I am almost there myself....Diablo is all that remains.....i will get him sooner or later.


Nice heh. Diablo is a pushover, your clone is the difficult part








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> that was on inferno?


Indeed!


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Nice heh. Diablo is a pushover, your clone is the difficult part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!


Trust me I know, I thought I was doing ok, then the clone came and WHAM....dead...lol

Trying to get an idea for a price for this weapon I just got, I think it is pretty decent. I wish it had either a socket or vitality, but I think it has pretty good stats the way it is.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Trust me I know, I thought I was doing ok, then the clone came and WHAM....dead...lol
> Trying to get an idea for a price for this weapon I just got, I think it is pretty decent. I wish it had either a socket or vitality, but I think it has pretty good stats the way it is.


That's a good find. I would list it around 20 mil.

Edit: you know, it may be worth even more  I'm not sure heh


----------



## AllGamer

a few millions gold for sure @ GAH

or like $15+ on RMAH

very decent stats


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> 
> Alright, I can say I beat it now.
> I'm done. Until Blizzard fixes the game and/or releases PvP. I will still follow this thread, but I probably won't be logging in for a few weeks. PoE here I come


congrats!

now, how about giving me a hand with Diablo in inferno


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> congrats!
> now, how about giving me a hand with Diablo in inferno


I added 'AllGamer#1869'

Edit: lol after I just said I'm done with the game...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Are you online now? What's your Battletag?
> Edit: lol after I just said I'm done with the game...


nah, was just joking

i still need to clear Act 3, don't have enough free time to play through without being interrupted every 30 min when i'm at home

i only login at work to check on the GAH & RMAH, don't play


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> nah, was just joking
> i still need to clear Act 3, don't have enough free time to play through without being interrupted every 30 min when i'm at home
> i only login at work to check on the GAH & RMAH, don't play


Ahh gotcha heh.


----------



## Sainesk

wow Monk is way funner than I expected, working to get it as my 4th 60 and using a crowd control build: crippling wave, sweeping wind, mystic ally to help my follower and such.
Every time a million enemies show up on screen I feel like doing an evil laugh...


----------



## calavera

Man, gold sellers spamming general chat is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO annoying. I report them whenever I can, but u report one, two more pop up.









On a side note, picked up my first exalted grand plan today in act4. hurray


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Man, gold sellers spamming general chat is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO annoying. I report them whenever I can, but u report one, two more pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, picked up my first exalted grand plan today in act4. hurray


Those spammers are driving me nuts too.


----------



## calavera

If your life regen was really low, how much LOH do you need as a DH vs. reflect dmg mobs?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> wow Monk is way funner than I expected, working to get it as my 4th 60 and using a crowd control build: crippling wave, sweeping wind, mystic ally to help my follower and such.
> Every time a million enemies show up on screen I feel like doing an evil laugh...


I am leveling up a DH right now, but it seems so boring compared to the monk. I just sit back and shoot arrows. With the monk, you kill things with your fists. WITH YOUR FISTS.


----------



## -SE7EN-

can i get some opinions on life regen vs LoH? just in general for inferno, what sort of attack speed would you need to have to make LoH as good as regen for the same amount (not considering times when you wouldn't actually be able to hit, like frozen or whatnot - just basically like 800 LoH vs 800 Life/sec when constantly connecting) ? also, are they nerfed by a percentage in inferno like Life Steal? I play all classes, so if the answer varies by class, opinions on that too please. thanks


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can i get some opinions on life regen vs LoH? just in general for inferno, what sort of attack speed would you need to have to make LoH as good as regen for the same amount (not considering times when you wouldn't actually be able to hit, like frozen or whatnot - just basically like 800 LoH vs 800 Life/sec when constantly connecting) ? also, are they nerfed by a percentage in inferno like Life Steal? I play all classes, so if the answer varies by class, opinions on that too please. thanks


I play as a demon hunter and I have 30K HP with 1026 life regen and 0 LoH. I am getting my ass kicked in Act III inferno. I would probably get 1000 each for both life regen and LoH, but good luck cause you're going to go broke.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can i get some opinions on life regen vs LoH? just in general for inferno, what sort of attack speed would you need to have to make LoH as good as regen for the same amount (not considering times when you wouldn't actually be able to hit, like frozen or whatnot - just basically like 800 LoH vs 800 Life/sec when constantly connecting) ? also, are they nerfed by a percentage in inferno like Life Steal? I play all classes, so if the answer varies by class, opinions on that too please. thanks


From a wizard's point of view, life regeneration is generally preferred over LoH. The primary reason for this is; we don't particularly throw out a lot of attacks when we kite and we kite a lot. If we throw out a lot of attacks, enemies have a better chance of catching up. We throw up couple of nukes or high DoT AoE spells and take off. During this time, our life continues to tick back up and considering our typically very small HP pool, could be fairly quickly if we have high health regeneration.Melee wizards on the other hand (those who get in melee range and use spectral blades) will probably prefer LoH more than life regeneration as they are always up close and personal. I do want to clarify here however, I don't mean this to mean forgo one for the other. Both are equally important with the meta of D3.


----------



## Smo

I got so close to killing Diablo on Inferno last night









He's incredibly easy (I can tank him until he puts down that circular ring of fire, then I leap out of the way unless I'm using Wrath), but the third shadow pulled me back into a big ball of flame just at the wrong time during a cooldown.

Meant I lost my 5 NV stacks too.

Tonight he's going down


----------



## Beens17

Is anyone here play on the EU servers?
Will be nice to hook up with few ppls here and play on a daily basis together.

add me: SarSha#2767

I'm currently lvling my barb on act 2 nightmare.
Also have a 60 wizard.

Don't forget to mention you are from OCN

Cya in game !

edit: i also have my own TS server, so it can be more fun if we actually speak to each other.


----------



## psyside

Ok here is the thing.

I got one stuborn friend of mine who is conviced that the game is bugged.

This is what hes saying, the players who passed inferno like 2 weeks ago etc, before the last patch, pass alot easier, and that's why they are laughing to him when he try to tell them its bugged.

Now hes saying that the game changed, and its impossible to pass inferno, due to game being to hard, and bugged in order to *force players to spent money on items.*

He said i got like 850 resistance and many things combined, and yet im dying from 2 hits in some places, im trying to tell him hes noob etc, but he wont belive me and makes me very nervous lol hes like fanatic and nothing can makes him believe he suck in D3, he just repeating game is bugged and impossible to pass on Inferno at this point (after the last patch) because they wanted to milk the players









Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Ok here is the thing.
> I got one stuborn friend of mine who is conviced that the game is bugged.
> This is what hes saying, the players who passed inferno like 2 weeks ago etc, before the last patch, pass alot easier, and that's why they are laughing to him when he try to tell them its bugged.
> Now hes saying that the game changed, and its impossible to pass inferno, due to game being to hard, and bugged in order to *force players to spent money on items.*
> He said i got like 850 resistance and many things combined, and yet im dying from 2 hits in some places, im trying to tell him hes noob etc, but he wont belive me and makes me very nervous lol hes like fanatic and nothing can makes him believe he suck in D3, he just repeating game is bugged and impossible to pass on Inferno at this point (after the last patch) because they wanted to milk the players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


Other than he's a blooming idiot? No, no, not really.


----------



## psyside

Well hes conspiracy theorist so nothing strange there









He sold like 80% of his equipment in order to get repaired after dying to much in bug segment on the game









But hes saying that even after he sold it, now has new 2x better but yet hes still dying and blame bugs/money milking from Blizzard









It would be nice if i could prove him hes wrong, and yes i forgot, hes saying that this is happening alot more to EU players, then US, because EU players pay more for items (according to him that is) and the game is harder for EU servers - bugged and the US is not


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Well hes conspiracy theorist so nothing strange there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sold like 80% of his equipment in order to get repaired after dying to much in bug segment on the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hes saying that even after he sold it, now has new 2x better but yet hes still dying and blame bugs/money milking from Blizzard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if i could prove him hes wrong, and yes i forgot, hes saying that this is happening alot more to EU players, then US, because EU players pay more for items (according to him that is) and the game is harder for EU servers - bugged and the US is not


Well, there is truth to them paying more but, the market is adjusted for that...I.E. You don't see the euro players as money hungry because, they actually are well aware that the Euro is worth more than the USD.

As to the game being "buggy" and him dying because of those "bugs"? No...I guarantee you he's standing in crap, everywhere...

The Euro servers right now are actually faster than the US servers and that's for reasons I can't really get into but, I assure you, the Euro servers are better than ours atm...The "Asiatic" servers, we'd have a good debate on but, they're taking on 2-3x the load the US/Euro servers are taking...

I have a colleague that plays from Nice...He gets under a 90 ping and very rarely rubber-bands...I'm not but, 50 miles from my ATT hub that goes directly to Miami ---> Austin and I'm stuck at 130 with constant rubber-banding...Yet, I don't die and I still manage to play the game without issue.

He's just bad...Period. I hate WoW with an incredible passion but, a quote from the game is quite necessary from a Mr. LEEEROOOYYYY JENKINS..."Bads, will always be bads". (He actually has a blog...A popular one at that)


----------



## psyside

Thanks for the great post







rep+

LOL my friend is actually WOW fanatic as well, hes saying that Diablo III is like kindergarden game compared to WOW


----------



## Catscratch

I'm waiting for the hype to go down, then i'll start playing again. Would take forever but at least I have other games to play


----------



## psyside

Why do you need to wait the hype to go down i don't get it ?

And please guys tell me where i can check how many players are atm playing DIII statistics and such something like gamestat?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Ok here is the thing.
> I got one stuborn friend of mine who is conviced that the game is bugged.
> This is what hes saying, the players who passed inferno like 2 weeks ago etc, before the last patch, pass alot easier, and that's why they are laughing to him when he try to tell them its bugged.
> Now hes saying that the game changed, and its impossible to pass inferno, due to game being to hard, and bugged in order to *force players to spent money on items.*
> He said i got like 850 resistance and many things combined, and yet im dying from 2 hits in some places, im trying to tell him hes noob etc, but he wont belive me and makes me very nervous lol hes like fanatic and nothing can makes him believe he suck in D3, he just repeating game is bugged and impossible to pass on Inferno at this point (after the last patch) because they wanted to milk the players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


tell him that even the best tanks can still die if they are not careful


----------



## psyside

Hes playing Monk


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hes playing Monk


he should try wd and see how it is to live on the wild side and he probably will stop complaining about his easy mode class


----------



## 1rkrage

those guys never die. He's doing something wrong


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Why do you need to wait the hype to go down i don't get it ?
> And please guys tell me where i can check how many players are atm playing DIII statistics and such something like gamestat?


I looked last night, it's over 7.5m atm.

If you remove the chinese gold farming and the ghosted SSN's...I'd say you have a real human number of about 6m.

The economy in the game atm, sucks...There's no really denying that.

The market is entirely player-inflated though...Which is interesting how it happened.

Most GOLD FARMERS actually buy your item off the AH to give you that gold (Not kidding).

So when this whole 20-30m phase started, it was because people were buying gold and being sneaky about it.

Essentially you'd take an item...Notably a crap item and say you bought 20m which, back then was @ 100$...You'd add the 15% because you're helping each-other and then they'd buy it.

You'd obviously write the name down, send it to them, they'd buy/verify and bam.

The market witnessed this and inflation went rampant, very very very rampant...Everyone started doing it...and by everyone I mean, there are very specific reasons as to why there are 20-30m 1000 dps bows atm.

Unfortunately, we're all the "victims" of that "intelligence" or "bastardization" however you view it which, is quite frankly, why the market sucks.

If you want any real game value for items atm, you have to do it in Trade chat which is full of rampant pre-teens and generally morons so, you're chances of finding a good deal drop even further.

MOST people are waiting for the market to stabilize before they start playing again which, you can't blame them for because after act 2, progression is 100% gear dependent.

So when people say they're taking a break and waiting for the hype...The vast majority are waiting for the market to come back to normal which, it will get "more normal" but, never back where it was...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The market witnessed this and inflation went rampant, very very very rampant...Everyone started doing it...and by everyone I mean, there are very specific reasons as to why there are 20-30m 1000 dps bows atm.
> Unfortunately, we're all the "victims" of that "intelligence" or "bastardization" however you view it which, is quite frankly, why the market sucks.
> If you want any real game value for items atm, you have to do it in Trade chat which is full of rampant pre-teens and generally morons so, you're chances of finding a good deal drop even further.
> MOST people are waiting for the market to stabilize before they start playing again which, you can't blame them for because after act 2, progression is 100% gear dependent.
> So when people say they're taking a break and waiting for the hype...The vast majority are waiting for the market to come back to normal which, it will get "more normal" but, never back where it was...


I agree that prices are insain right now. There are still some good deals to make bidding on items instead of buying them out. I have been able to pick up several good items under 15k that I will us on the barb I am lvling up or resell if I won more than one item in that slot (keeping the best for my barb).


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I looked last night, it's over 7.5m atm.
> If you remove the chinese gold farming and the ghosted SSN's...I'd say you have a real human number of about 6m.
> The economy in the game atm, sucks...There's no really denying that.
> The market is entirely player-inflated though...Which is interesting how it happened.
> Most GOLD FARMERS actually buy your item off the AH to give you that gold (Not kidding).
> So when this whole 20-30m phase started, it was because people were buying gold and being sneaky about it.
> Essentially you'd take an item...Notably a crap item and say you bought 20m which, back then was @ 100$...You'd add the 15% because you're helping each-other and then they'd buy it.
> You'd obviously write the name down, send it to them, they'd buy/verify and bam.
> The market witnessed this and inflation went rampant, very very very rampant...Everyone started doing it...and by everyone I mean, there are very specific reasons as to why there are 20-30m 1000 dps bows atm.
> Unfortunately, we're all the "victims" of that "intelligence" or "bastardization" however you view it which, is quite frankly, why the market sucks.
> If you want any real game value for items atm, you have to do it in Trade chat which is full of rampant pre-teens and generally morons so, you're chances of finding a good deal drop even further.
> MOST people are waiting for the market to stabilize before they start playing again which, you can't blame them for because a*fter act 2, progression is 100% gear dependent.
> So when people say they're taking a break and waiting for the hype...The vast majority are waiting for the market to come back to normal which, it will get "more normal" but, never back where it was...*


Thanks alot









And about the bold part,

So does this means, when you reach some point of the game - lets say in Inferno, and your equipment is average, you have to buy items from AH in order to pass it?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the bold part,
> So does this means, when you reach some point of the game - lets say in Inferno, and your equipment is average, you have to buy items from AH in order to pass it?


Very much so, and some classes are more gear dependent than others. For instance, I have a barb which is very gear dependent and I have a DH which is very lag dependent. If my connection is running slow (which it usually is) I never touch my DH because each time I get a lag spike or rubber band I am dead. Whereas if I get a lag spike on my barb I can usually manage to come out of it ok. However, there are some spikes that are bad enough that I can't even kill a vase and a skeleton that takes 1 hit to kill will kill me before I can register a hit on him.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the bold part,
> So does this means, when you reach some point of the game - lets say in Inferno, and your equipment is average, you have to buy items from AH in order to pass it?


You don't "have to" buy items from the AH. It just takes a very long time to get useful items from farming act 1. Most people sell the unusable items they farm and use that money to buy good items for their character to speed up their progress. Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone does this. Hmm, I wonder if there is anyone who has never bought anything off the AH or been given any items and able to clear act 4 with 5 stacks.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the bold part,
> So does this means, when you reach some point of the game - lets say in Inferno, and your equipment is average, you have to buy items from AH in order to pass it?


Not anymore...For example, I farm act 1 religiously...For ME, it has the best risk vs. reward of any content to date...I roll through it, have @ a 5% chance of getting a 63 item and I leave each run with 30-40 rares, easily.

I start at the blockade Quest, go back to cemetery (someone here suggested this) get 5 stacks there/FoMisery and then I just pop back, do my run.

Takes 45 minutes and I personally feel that it's the best run you could possibly do.

That being said, I do believe you could farm your own items but, it would take a few weeks.

Flipping Unidentified items atm is where the money is at...People spend about 650k on 63 Unid'd Hellracks...And while it's a gamble, on a whim last night, I got a 1200dps/Socket rack...For that 650k.

So, you do have options, be it gambling, the AH or farming your own...I don't believe the AH is required at all but, I do believe that communication with the public, is.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Well, there is truth to them paying more but, the market is adjusted for that...I.E. You don't see the euro players as money hungry because, they actually are well aware that the Euro is worth more than the USD.
> As to the game being "buggy" and him dying because of those "bugs"? No...I guarantee you he's standing in crap, everywhere...
> The Euro servers right now are actually faster than the US servers and that's for reasons I can't really get into but, I assure you, the Euro servers are better than ours atm...The "Asiatic" servers, we'd have a good debate on but, they're taking on 2-3x the load the US/Euro servers are taking...
> I have a colleague that plays from Nice...He gets under a 90 ping and very rarely rubber-bands...I'm not but, 50 miles from my ATT hub that goes directly to Miami ---> Austin and I'm stuck at 130 with constant rubber-banding...Yet, I don't die and I still manage to play the game without issue.
> He's just bad...Period. I hate WoW with an incredible passion but, a quote from the game is quite necessary from a Mr. LEEEROOOYYYY JENKINS..."Bads, will always be bads". (He actually has a blog...A popular one at that)


agree on that

my connection is in average 250ms ping, on bad times it can go orange even red

but i've only died twice due rubber banding

it does sucks that you kite away from a mob pack, only to find yourself in the middle of it, after a second, and have to run all over again

sometimes the rubberbanding also works in our favour, maybe only for DH, you can launch a pre-strike on a pack of mobs, which then runs to you, but by the time the rubber band happens, you find them all dead, where it supposed to have been shot down, even when they were right next to you before the *rubberband event*

hmm... i like the sound of that new term "rubber band event"


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the bold part,
> So does this means, when you reach some point of the game - lets say in Inferno, and your equipment is average, you have to buy items from AH in order to pass it?


No. Play style determines how gear dependent you are. The more aggressive you choose to be the better gear you need. There have been enough "budget" build video's of different classes that prove skill still prevails in act completion. The only thing you really need is a certain amount of DPS. That requirement is actually quite low.

What better gear allows you to do is face-roll and make more mistakes before you die.

Proper use of choke points in various maps is a big deal in later acts. It allows you to control the fight.

Also using way points effectively is a great way to split rare packs. This is especially helpful on those rare packs with brutal affix combos.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Awsome, thank you for doing that, it will help newbs like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't trade though, it says I will be able to 3 days after I got the game, but it's been 4 and I still can't. The day after I bought it I got an email that says
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Thank you for purchasing Diablo III! Your payment has successfully processed and your account now has full access to all game features. You are now able to use the following without restriction:
> * Auction House
> * Matchmaking
> * Global Play
> * In-game Chat
> * Friend Requests
> 
> 
> 
> It says "full access to all game features", I can do the things it does list, but I can't use the RMAH or directly trade so obviously it's not full access to ALL game features.
> Oh well, I want to beat it on normal without any outside help first, and it's so easy I don't need better gear (so far) anyways.
Click to expand...

In order to use the RMAH you need to have an authenticator (mobile or key chain one) on your account if you use Battle.net funds. If you want to use PayPal, you need to link your PayPal account to your Battle.net account and at least have the SMS alerts set up for the account. If you do not have any of these, I don't believe you will be able to access the RMAH. Not sure about the direct trading though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Not anymore...For example, I farm act 1 religiously...For ME, it has the best risk vs. reward of any content to date...I roll through it, have @ a 5% chance of getting a 63 item and I leave each run with 30-40 rares, easily.
> I start at the blockade Quest, go back to cemetery (someone here suggested this) get 5 stacks there/FoMisery and then I just pop back, do my run.
> Takes 45 minutes and I personally feel that it's the best run you could possibly do.
> That being said, I do believe you could farm your own items but, it would take a few weeks.
> Flipping Unidentified items atm is where the money is at...People spend about 650k on 63 Unid'd Hellracks...And while it's a gamble, on a whim last night, I got a 1200dps/Socket rack...For that 650k.
> So, you do have options, be it gambling, the AH or farming your own...I don't believe the AH is required at all but, I do believe that communication with the public, is.


or you could also farm crafting mats and then get someone who has 6 properties plans craft some gears for you


----------



## psyside

Thanks guys


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can i get some opinions on life regen vs LoH? just in general for inferno, what sort of attack speed would you need to have to make LoH as good as regen for the same amount (not considering times when you wouldn't actually be able to hit, like frozen or whatnot - just basically like 800 LoH vs 800 Life/sec when constantly connecting) ? also, are they nerfed by a percentage in inferno like Life Steal? I play all classes, so if the answer varies by class, opinions on that too please. thanks


from my personal experience

my DH has been up and down on both sides for LOH and/or LR

even when they were on equal grounds 900 LOH vs 900 LR

the LOH keeps you topped up faster than LR

if you have 2 attacks per second that is twice the LOH you get so aprox 1800, and according to general opinion seems like LOH is not as affected as Life Leach is on inferno

however it does still consider your AOE vs single mobs skills when getting LOH, you get almost max 1800 back when using say devouring arrow, but less when you are using grenades, however because grenades does a lot of AOE mini damage, like for example i constantly see 360 popping up repeatedly for each explosion,, or when you fighting Damage Reflect elites, and you see a lot of red + a lot of green at the same time, and the HP globe barely inches down or up, depending if you have suffered any direct hit or not

As you have already pointed out, the downside of LOH is when you are Frozen and can't attack, or say behind walls,

the worse is when you are Triangle walled, and you have nothing to hit, but the Desegration (whatever spelling) eats your HP away per miliseconds, and you can't run

those are the time the LR comes in really handy to slow down the dying process









having very high LR say like 2000 will be very handy, but still doesn't really beat 1000 LOH

as long as you can kite enough distance away and shot things you'll be fine

if Elites teleport to you just drop grenades and SC away, then shoot some more

spell casting types of Elites are easy when you are up close and personal to them, the only types i avoid are the massive bash strikes types of demons, the kind you usually find on Sin Heart runs in Act 3, those can still 1 hit me even with 43k HP with around 5k Armor, and 200+ Resist to all

i found resist to all pretty useless after a while, unless have like 800 or so

so i switched back all my gear back onto VIT + DEX + Armor + LR + LOH + IAS, when i had 360+ resist to all, i had crap DPS and VIT, and that didn't compensate well

as long as you are on the move, and avoid direct spell hits, then you'll be fine.


----------



## Fr0sty

resist all isnt the answer to tanking without good armor and good damage metigation










otherwise you are still being one shotted by anything in act two

now if blizzard would buff the witch doctors pet by 25% that would be awesome for inferno


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> resist all isnt the answer to tanking without good armor and good damage metigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise you are still being one shotted by anything in act two
> now if blizzard would buff the witch doctors pet by 25% that would be awesome for inferno


yeah, WD is pretty hard to do with pets in inferno. I've got good armor, res-all, life regen, and darn near 20%cc/hit and some thorns.. i have decent survival rate (especially my gargantuan) but with all that, DPS is maybe 14k. Without a decent DPS person in the group, it becomes very difficult to do act 2, usually end up enraging anything with shield/high hp.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> from my personal experience
> my DH has been up and down on both sides for LOH and/or LR
> even when they were on equal grounds 900 LOH vs 900 LR
> the LOH keeps you topped up faster than LR
> if you have 2 attacks per second that is twice the LOH you get so aprox 1800, and according to general opinion seems like LOH is not as affected as Life Leach is on inferno
> however it does still consider your AOE vs single mobs skills when getting LOH, you get almost max 1800 back when using say devouring arrow, but less when you are using grenades, however because grenades does a lot of AOE mini damage, like for example i constantly see 360 popping up repeatedly for each explosion,, or when you fighting Damage Reflect elites, and you see a lot of red + a lot of green at the same time, and the HP globe barely inches down or up, depending if you have suffered any direct hit or not
> As you have already pointed out, the downside of LOH is when you are Frozen and can't attack, or say behind walls,
> the worse is when you are Triangle walled, and you have nothing to hit, but the Desegration (whatever spelling) eats your HP away per miliseconds, and you can't run
> those are the time the LR comes in really handy to slow down the dying process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having very high LR say like 2000 will be very handy, but still doesn't really beat 1000 LOH
> as long as you can kite enough distance away and shot things you'll be fine
> if Elites teleport to you just drop grenades and SC away, then shoot some more
> spell casting types of Elites are easy when you are up close and personal to them, the only types i avoid are the massive bash strikes types of demons, the kind you usually find on Sin Heart runs in Act 3, those can still 1 hit me even with 43k HP with around 5k Armor, and 200+ Resist to all
> i found resist to all pretty useless after a while, unless have like 800 or so
> so i switched back all my gear back onto VIT + DEX + Armor + LR + LOH + IAS, when i had 360+ resist to all, i had crap DPS and VIT, and that didn't compensate well
> as long as you are on the move, and avoid direct spell hits, then you'll be fine.


What are your thoughts on Life Leach?

I keep seeing after 30k dps or so, life leach gets better. It also works very well with massive AoE. lets say you have 3% LL, multiply by .2 (inferno cut), 0.6% is the result.

lets say you hit 2 mobs for 50k each 100k total damage x .006 = 600

essentially, if you have 3% LL; every total 100k you do, you gain 600 life back. Meaning those 200k crits net you a lot.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys! For those interested in continuing to donate loot to those less fortunate, I created a D3 freebies thread here.


Just a side note; people need 10+ rep to give away items.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, WD is pretty hard to do with pets in inferno. I've got good armor, res-all, life regen, and darn near 20%cc/hit and some thorns.. i have decent survival rate (especially my gargantuan) but with all that, DPS is maybe 14k. Without a decent DPS person in the group, it becomes very difficult to do act 2, usually end up enraging anything with shield/high hp.


how much intel and strenght does your wd have at the moment?

and what about life regen? and i supose you are using fierce loyalty if you have life regen and thorn?

how long are they surviving? i know the dogs are dying quick in act 1 but what about the guarg? can he survive until the cooldown is over at least?

have you tried fetish army for elites and champions to help you deal damage and create a nuisance to the ennemy to help you stay a bit mobile around them so you are not a constant target


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how much intel and strenght does your wd have at the moment?
> and what about life regen? and i supose you are using fierce loyalty if you have life regen and thorn?
> how long are they surviving? i know the dogs are dying quick in act 1 but what about the guarg? can he survive until the cooldown is over at least?
> have you tried fetish army for elites and champions to help you deal damage and create a nuisance to the ennemy to help you stay a bit mobile around them so you are not a constant target


my current stats are: STR: 482 DEX: 374 INT: 1204 VIT: 647 (4424 armor, 13578 DPS, 23k HP)
I have 528 res-all, 2044 thorns, 1058 life regen, [email protected]% cc/hit
skills: poison dart/snake to face... grasp of the dead/desperate grasp... spirit walk/healing journey... plague of toads/rain of toads... zombie dogs/leeching beasts... gargantuan/restless giant
passives: zombie handler, fierce loyalty, spirit vessel.

my dogs can take some hits in act 2, usually if i summon them right as elites pop up, the cd is almost done before they die (if they die). the gargantuan is rarely dies in act 1 (except to like plague or if they get frozen ALOT) and he does pretty well in act 2. I am thinkin of getting rid of grasp of dead, moving plague toads to mouse2 and using the fetish army with the extended time rune, but I really think what is my main limit now is DPS.

you or any one else can feel free to add me ( SE7EN#1236 ) if you would like to check him out in action or just do some runs. Haven't been on much lately, as most of the people I actually did runs with are not logging much anymore and I don't like playing solo. Definitely wouldn't mind some more people to farm with.









edit: I misread the rune for fetish army, thought they lasted 90seconds. it was reduces cd to 90 seconds. they still last 20seconds. I tend to not use the long cooldown spells (dogs and gargantuan don't count, as they CAN last the cd, not just pop in for a few seconds, then have to wait 1min+ to use again) I even dropped wrath of beserker on my barbarian, as I feel better served by spells that can be popped off more often.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> -snip-


My WD buddy uses an infinite zombie bears build and he can farm act1 fast enough for me to put sprint on my bar as a barb. He uses that shadow walk and I can never keep up







There really isn't much point in doing act2-4 in inferno, as you have already done them 3 times and you will likely lose gold in the process.

Between the two of us we have made around $25 in the RMAH in the last week just farming act1. With just under 2 months until GW2 I just gotta grind act1 to pay this game off. :*-(


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here are my run conditions:

1. Have a few hours to spare? Start the quest at the Scouring of Caldeum in Act 2 and start at the waypoint in Black Canyon Mines and farm all the way up to Terminus.
2. Have limited time available? Start at Cursed Hold in Act 1 and go to Cemetery waypoint and work up to Warden.

It works out pretty well.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> What are your thoughts on Life Leach?
> I keep seeing after 30k dps or so, life leach gets better. It also works very well with massive AoE. lets say you have 3% LL, multiply by .2 (inferno cut), 0.6% is the result.
> lets say you hit 2 mobs for 50k each 100k total damage x .006 = 600
> essentially, if you have 3% LL; every total 100k you do, you gain 600 life back. Meaning those 200k crits net you a lot.


i can't really comment on the LL, as i don't wear anything with it

well, i do, but i can't discern the number of LL out of my LOH number as one of my OHbow has both stats in it

but info available online, always points out that LL lose effectiveness the higher difficulty, to the point that it's pretty useless in Inferno

whether that is true or not, i can't say which one is right, as i don't have LL only gear to test that out


----------



## funkyslayer

Where is currently best place to gold farm in nightmare? since i cant really farm hell beacuse of my low dps. dps sits around 15k as wizard lvl 60.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Where is currently best place to gold farm in nightmare? since i cant really farm hell beacuse of my low dps. dps sits around 15k as wizard lvl 60.


15k DPS is definitely enough to face roll hell.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Where is currently best place to gold farm in nightmare? since i cant really farm hell beacuse of my low dps. dps sits around 15k as wizard lvl 60.


If you need some help i will go thru hell with you with my barb last time i was in hell he didnt have any problems. Others are welcome to add me to i been playing this dang game alot lol bnet tag Bal3Wolf#1949


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Where is currently best place to gold farm in nightmare? since i cant really farm hell beacuse of my low dps. dps sits around 15k as wizard lvl 60.


You should be able to do hell easy.

Maybe we can help you out. What are your other specs? and What build are you currently using? I have had to change my build almost every difficulty. With a little help you might be able to farm act 1 inferno


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i can't really comment on the LL, as i don't wear anything with it
> well, i do, but i can't discern the number of LL out of my LOH number as one of my OHbow has both stats in it
> but info available online, always points out that LL lose effectiveness the higher difficulty, to the point that it's pretty useless in Inferno
> whether that is true or not, i can't say which one is right, as i don't have LL only gear to test that out


Lifeleech is nerfed by 80% in inferno so until your DPS hits over 50k pretty much useless. If you're one of those heavy crit rate/damage people eventually lifeleech will win out.

LL's max value is kinda low (Barbs have a higher LL cap due to their belt). Think max is like 11%? Nerf that by 80% and you're left with something like 2% LL in Inferno. At 50k DPS thats only 1k Lifeleech but LL procs on more skills vs LoH so depending on your build LL may be viable even with lower DPS.

Why not try to run both LL and LoH? Certain skills don't proc LoH and almost everything procs LL.


----------



## evilferret

Anybody started a DH post nerf? Looking for a new char to play since Blizzard seems to keep messing around with damage/stats.

Anybody else noticed Inferno was originally harder, than easier than its back to somewhere in between? Really makes gearing difficult.

Time to go back to range, my monk ran into molten nightmarish elites yesterday and it was a fun time running feared in lava for a few minutes followed by a nightmarish horde which just kept me in fear lock when Serenity was down.


----------



## funkyslayer

well i cant do it fast and easy as nightmare act 3. looked again and with magick wep i have 18.7k dps with my goldfind set. but still feel it is kinda hard in act 3 arreat crater. not white mobs but elites.

here is my set and my stats


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> well i cant do it fast and easy as nightmare act 3. looked again and with magick wep i have 18.7k dps with my goldfind set. but still feel it is kinda hard in act 3 arreat crater. not white mobs but elites.
> here is my set and my stats


Looks like you need to add some stuff has res all and then might not be as hard and replace the weapon with a single handed and a shield will help to could work on max life seems pretty low im not a expert tho im still working on my barb to make him better in inferno. He walked thru hell like it was nothing tho.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> well i cant do it fast and easy as nightmare act 3. looked again and with magick wep i have 18.7k dps with my goldfind set. but still feel it is kinda hard in act 3 arreat crater. not white mobs but elites.
> here is my set and my stats


Get more Vit. 8k life is not enough even with godly res. Resist just mitigates damage but you need a big enough health buffer so you don't die.

While you're at it, get more life regen (personally don't like LoH with my wizard, all the LoH procs are pretty low aside MM).

Personally don't think he needs to swap weapons, it's an end-game weapon giving him end-game damage. I entered Inferno on my wizard with 10k damage buffed (magic weapon, familiar and glass canon).

What skills are you running?

If you're running glass cannon take it off . Your DPS seems fine for nightmare (heck seems a bit overpowered).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Get more Vit. 8k life is not enough even with godly res. Resist just mitigates damage but you need a big enough health buffer so you don't die.
> While you're at it, get more life regen (personally don't like LoH with my wizard, all the LoH procs are pretty low aside MM).
> Personally don't think he needs to swap weapons, it's an end-game weapon giving him end-game damage. I entered Inferno on my wizard with 10k damage buffed (magic weapon, familiar and glass canon).
> What skills are you running?
> If you're running glass cannon take it off . Your DPS seems fine for nightmare (heck seems a bit overpowered).


well his weapon is slow and really it would help him if he added a weapon that added vit and int along with a shield i would think.


----------



## funkyslayer

nightmare is a cakewalk. i can tank it almost but hell is a bit harder. and this is my gold find set with my real gear i have about 30k dps and 17k hp. right now im trying to find a good spot that i can farm some gold from without getting smashed to pieces by elite packs. and im only reffering to this post i my goldfind gear.


----------



## Russ369

Just beat Diablo on Inferno with my Barb, solo'd him too... He was much easier than I thought... Once u get ur Vit to a certain point, and ur Resist All's to about 800-1000 Inferno is easy as heck... Now what should I do? Farm I guess... I sold a 1h weapon for 6 mill today... Good times


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> well his weapon is slow and really it would help him if he added a weapon that added vit and int along with a shield i would think.


I didn't see any AP on crit or decent crit rate so he's going to be AP starved with most builds with a high atk spd.

Also Hydra/Blizzard works better with high damage weapons vs lower damage weapons w/ faster attack spd. The DPS calculator is kinda useless when using our skills to see how much damage we'll do with abilities.

Ex: Put on IAS gear with relatively same stats, yes my standing still attack is faster so technically my DPS is higher but my skills (Hydra/Blizzard are weaker since they go off on weap damage).

He seems to have enough res that energy armor will help, just not enough vit. Energy armor also needs more HP before becoming effective (it caps at your HP so if they one shot you, you'll still die).

Energy armor with enough vit + res all will cover for the lack of shield till Inferno is most cases.

Only time I suggest 1h/shield or source build is the melee or the arcane build since you have a less efficient snare.

We would need to see what skills/passive he's running to see what would be best though.


----------



## OC-Guru

Really need someone to buy this from me, it's got 21hr left on the AH.

Thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> I didn't see any AP on crit or decent crit rate so he's going to be AP starved with most builds with a high atk spd.
> Also Hydra/Blizzard works better with high damage weapons vs lower damage weapons w/ faster attack spd. The DPS calculator is kinda useless when using our skills to see how much damage we'll do with abilities.
> Ex: Put on IAS gear with relatively same stats, yes my standing still attack is faster so technically my DPS is higher but my skills (Hydra/Blizzard are weaker since they go off on weap damage).
> He seems to have enough res that energy armor will help, just not enough vit. Energy armor also needs more HP before becoming effective (it caps at your HP so if they one shot you, you'll still die).
> Energy armor with enough vit + res all will cover for the lack of shield till Inferno is most cases.
> Only time I suggest 1h/shield or source build is the melee or the arcane build since you have a less efficient snare.
> We would need to see what skills/passive he's running to see what would be best though.


I see youl know more then me i just have a level 40 wizard so he has low stat items but im not having any trouble at all on nightmare with 1000dps using lighting and 10k health with 3500 def. My main char is a barb lol he was good till inferno and finaly got him to where he can beat champs most of the time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> well i cant do it fast and easy as nightmare act 3. looked again and with magick wep i have 18.7k dps with my goldfind set. but still feel it is kinda hard in act 3 arreat crater. not white mobs but elites.
> here is my set and my stats


Strictly looking at the numbers, you need much more vitality (at least twice as much) and a good amount for life regeneration. Your weapon does a lot of DPS but it is also really slow. Honestly, you are better off looking for something faster and 1H.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> nightmare is a cakewalk. i can tank it almost but hell is a bit harder. and this is my gold find set with my real gear i have about 30k dps and 17k hp. right now im trying to find a good spot that i can farm some gold from without getting smashed to pieces by elite packs. and im only reffering to this post i my goldfind gear.


Think you need more vit on your GF set basically and with more armor you might be able to use this up to Inferno.

Aside armor/vit/life regen my MF set has the same res all as you and I'm fine with Act 1 Inferno farming.

Why not get to Inferno? You seem geared for it or at least later acts of Hell.

Your current GF gear is going to be crap once you hit Inferno so it makes more sense to get a viable GF set for later acts than trying to get one for a lower difficulty with less gold.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I see youl know more then me i just have a level 40 wizard so he has low stat items but im not having any trouble at all on nightmare with 1000dps using lighting and 10k health with 3500 def. My main char is a barb lol he was good till inferno and finaly got him to where he can beat champs most of the time.


Wait till you gear your barb up and it'll be insane.

My crappy barb can sometimes do the infinite WotB build which makes me giggle in glee.

Only bad thing is, the build kinda hurts my fingers. Way too much micro'ing but its fun when you're willing to do it. Hopefully one of my other chars will find an upgrade for her.

Definitely believe Barb is best end-game geared.

Just not having to worry about nightmarish champs makes the build worth it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait till you gear your barb up and it'll be insane.
> My crappy barb can sometimes do the infinite WotB build which makes me giggle in glee.
> Only bad thing is, the build kinda hurts my fingers. Way too much micro'ing but its fun when you're willing to do it. Hopefully one of my other chars will find an upgrade for her.
> Definitely believe Barb is best end-game geared.
> Just not having to worry about nightmarish champs makes the build worth it.


hes decent right now i can beat the elites and champs most of the time on act 2 i had to switch from dual weapons to 1h and a shield thats helped me a ton spent alot of gold trying differt combos only thing i think i would change now is if i can get a weapon that does around 1000dps with added str and vit.


----------



## MRoFlare

Im just starting Diablo 3 right now, whats the best class to farm for items and gears? with the new patch its hard to read through 900 + pages


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im liking my wizard better then my barb but its probly cause im using lighting and can kill them from a distance farming could be done with any class just build up gold find and magic find with items.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hes decent right now i can beat the elites and champs most of the time on act 2 i had to switch from dual weapons to 1h and a shield thats helped me a ton spent alot of gold trying differt combos only thing i think i would change now is if i can get a weapon that does around 1000dps with added str and vit.


Wait till you reach this point






People calling this an exploit shows you how godly this build is (though it does require micro'ing and certain gear).

I find range chars easier to go MF/GF. They can sacrifice more stats to stack MF/GF since range chars are inherently easier to kite.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So when this whole 20-30m phase started, it was because people were buying gold and being sneaky about it.
> Essentially you'd take an item...Notably a crap item and say you bought 20m which, back then was @ 100$...You'd add the 15% because you're helping each-other and then they'd buy it.
> You'd obviously write the name down, send it to them, they'd buy/verify and bam.
> ..


I don't think anyone did that, why on earth would you waste 15%? They just take your battletag and give it to you in game.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait till you reach this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People calling this an exploit shows you how godly this build is (though it does require micro'ing and certain gear).
> I find range chars easier to go MF/GF. They can sacrifice more stats to stack MF/GF since range chars are inherently easier to kite.


Thats insane but blizzard will probly patch it out like they do everything else. It could be some god mode their is hacks and bots all over the place for d3 i can see his health never going down tho if he has a ton and uses revange alot.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Thats insane but blizzard will probly patch it out like they do everything else. It could be some god mode their is hacks and bots all over the place for d3 i can see his health never going down tho if he has a ton and uses revange alot.


Blue post said its not under consideration for nerfing yet since it does require skills/certain gear.

I'm assuming its safe for at least 1 more patch or till more whiners complain.

Its the Infinite WotB build. You regain massive fury. Spam WW with bloodfunnel, sprint with the hurricane spawning rune, battlefury with into the fray for fury regen and Wrath of the Berserker in Thrive on Chaos (extend time of Berserker by gaining fury).

No revenge in the build (or at least for the mainstream ones). Maybe if you don't have enough crit you might use the revenge that increases your crit rate but thats compensating for gear.

The hurricanes proc LoH so the life regen is crazy fast (I have tested with my own barb running this, even if my health goes up and down quickly other players in party don't see it. Something to do with how often the client sends the info about your health to other players).

You should look into this build if you're bored with sword and shield facetanking.

Edit: Anybody notice all the "fun" builds revolve around those hurricanes? Wizard's Wicked Wind builds and Monk's cyclone builds all revolve around those hurricanes.

Edit2: 




How to vid for Infinite WotB build. You can do it with less gear but its not as consistent. Still need to farm or buy the items to get my barb to run this.

Edit3: 




Variance on Infinite Wotb played as a kiter. I usually end up like that dude, I don't have enough EHealth to facetank multi elites so I have to end up kiting which reduces your fury regen which means WotB runs out.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> In order to use the RMAH you need to have an authenticator (mobile or key chain one) on your account if you use Battle.net funds. If you want to use PayPal, you need to link your PayPal account to your Battle.net account and at least have the SMS alerts set up for the account. If you do not have any of these, I don't believe you will be able to access the RMAH. Not sure about the direct trading though.


Wow thanks, that was the problem, it wouldn't let me trade in game, see the global chat, or use the RMAH, but it does now that I set up the SMS alerts. That is stupid that it was saying I had to wait til 3 days after I bought it (when I already did wait like a week) when all I had to do was that. Yay now I can see the gold farmer spam in the global chat too, how exciting


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRoFlare*
> 
> Im just starting Diablo 3 right now, whats the best class to farm for items and gears? with the new patch its hard to read through 900 + pages


well, barb is easy mode, and 90%+ is gear dependant in hell/inferno. demon hunter is decent if you dont mind a lot of dying in inferno - high dps / low armor seems to be most common.
cant really comment too much on monk/wiz as i havent played them enough, wizard seems to be an ok class though, but monk seems to be complained about alot with the attack speed nerfs recently. my personal preference is the witch doctor as i like the pets, but once you get to inferno it is hard to keep them viable. hope that summary helps a bit.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think anyone did that, why on earth would you waste 15%? They just take your battletag and give it to you in game.


...Seriously?

Because your chance of being banned goes from 100% via a chinese IP to 0%.

Would you rather be banned...Or never get caught?

Is never getting caught worth 15% to you?...I'd bet it is...


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...Seriously?
> Because your chance of being banned goes from 100% via a chinese IP to 0%.
> Would you rather be banned...Or never get caught?
> Is never getting caught worth 15% to you?...I'd bet it is...


Don't want to butt in but can you explain?

Kinda got me interested.

Unless you're talking about artificially making the market move. No idea why anybody would do that, seems like a gold sink.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Don't want to butt in but can you explain?
> Kinda got me interested.
> Unless you're talking about artificially making the market move. No idea why anybody would do that, seems like a gold sink.


There's no way I could explain it without breaking a moral boundary...

You're going to have to use your head to figure it out.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks for the great post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep+
> LOL my friend is actually WOW fanatic as well, hes saying that Diablo III is like kindergarden game compared to WOW


WoW is an alternate lifestyle... Diablo III is a game.

You can play D3 for 30 mins... or for hours on end, and quit anytime in between with no real drawbacks... WoW, you simply can not. I hate it with a passion. People quite literally live on that game. It is beyond pathetic.

WoW is more complicated because it is a literal alternate reality for many people. Diablo 3 is a slash n' smash intended for entertainment, not for living vicariously through pixelated cartoons. Give me a kindergarden game any day over that ridiculousness!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Just a side note; people need 10+ rep to give away items.


But you only need 2 to receive?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> Really need someone to buy this from me, it's got 21hr left on the AH.
> 
> Thanks


those stats would be godly amazing if only it were a bow / crossbow


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...Seriously?
> Because your chance of being banned goes from 100% via a chinese IP to 0%.
> Would you rather be banned...Or never get caught?
> Is never getting caught worth 15% to you?...I'd bet it is...


I haven't actually bought any gold, but that seems to be how they do it.

Code:



Code:


Buy D3 Gold- How Does It Work?
In order for our Diablo 3 Gold seller to contact you, we need the following information from you:

Your Realm (please include whether EU or US)
Your BattleTag
Your (approximate) online times when the seller may contact you
The seller will deliver your Diablo 3 Gold to you in game via "Face2Face".  Please make absolutely sure to enter the correct BattleTag so the seller can temporarily add you to his friend's list and ensure a smooth transaction.  The seller will come to you via banner port in order to deliver your gold.

Code:



Code:


First, select the items you need on our site.
Second , make your payment to us.
Third, contact us through our live help or email us at  [email protected]    to tell us your battle tag and the 4 digits battle tag code(e.g. abcde#1234).

Forth, we will add you to our friends list using your battle tag in game, so please accept our invitation in time and enter the room we built.
Fifth,  face to face delivery. to finish your order.


----------



## likethegun

Has anyone actually seen gold for sale on the RMAH?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Has anyone actually seen gold for sale on the RMAH?


Nope. Does it let you put it up yet? Anyone with 100k+ should be able to find out pretty quick.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> WoW is an alternate lifestyle... Diablo III is a game.
> You can play D3 for 30 mins... or for hours on end, and quit anytime in between with no real drawbacks... WoW, you simply can not. I hate it with a passion. People quite literally live on that game. It is beyond pathetic.
> WoW is more complicated because it is a literal alternate reality for many people. Diablo 3 is a slash n' smash intended for entertainment, not for living vicariously through pixelated cartoons. Give me a kindergarden game any day over that ridiculousness!


you can be casual in wow too. the caveat is you just can't have the best gear aside from PVP, which if you have good irl friends you play with could be done not on a schedule.


----------



## MaDeuce50

damn chinese gold farmers


----------



## 1rkrage

eyefinity


----------



## MaDeuce50

dat electric bill, also that room is probably hot as balls


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> you can be casual in wow too. the caveat is you just can't have the best gear aside from PVP, which if you have good irl friends you play with could be done not on a schedule.


I see what you are saying, but again... the coordination and all is much more of a hassle just to run a dungeon or pvp.

I know this is not a WoW thread so to tie it back on topic, although not much has been said about D3 pvp, the characteristics of game play itself make the entire game experience much more practical. Yes, I am one who wishes they had more customization with stats and skills... but i'm not knocking the game for lack thereof, because I love being able to play for 20 min and still being able to get in an act 1 inferno cemetery crypt clear>watchtower>leoric manor courtyard run in that amount of time. The only thing you are risking is neph stacks if your AFK or you only have 20 or 30 min to play. You can jump right back in to what you are doing.

Obviously the mechanics and characteristics of PvP are going to differ, and I am anxious to see how the gearing is going to turn out, but again... the entire game is so much simpler than WoW yet IMHO more enjoyable because of that. I grew up with atari and nintendo that we would play for hours... try giving an atari or nintendo to a kid now-days they would get bored out of their mind within a short time due to poor graphics, lack of content, and simplicity haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> damn chinese gold farmers


They are running multiple games on the same screen too?! Wish I was smart enough to track IPs so I can send them a "thank you for your service" explosive device!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> They are running multiple games on the same screen too?! Wish I was smart enough to track IPs so I can send them a "thank you for your service" explosive device!


I actually just finished researching this and presented this very topic at a meeting.

What they actually do is quite brilliant...Essentially, each PC has 4 separate monitors...Each monitor, a keyboard and they're splitting the performance 4 ways...So they're instancing 4 games per PC.

Ontop of that, due to virtualization, you can actually split the CPU so that, theoretically, each instance is using 2 cores...Same goes for the ram...So every single instance is basically it's own dual core 8gb PC.

On the better PC's you can do 8 instances...In the meeting, a guy with Blizzard actually accomplished 16 instances rather easily, PER machine.

The SS at the bottom is actually the monitor and if an instance goes down or the character completes that instance, it flashes red and they replace it.

Gold has recently dropped to under 2$ which, really changes how these farms work...Once it drops under 1$, farms like these begin to LOSE money so, they'll start back on a new game once the hype has died down.

The market is also, once again, beginning to stabilize as Blizzard creates more and more algorithms to combat the farmers...I can't give numbers but, they're taking down a tremendous amount of gold farmers, daily which, IMO is necessary to keep the market stable.

Last night, they actually banned an account of a farmer that nearly had "max" gold...Was a hot topic at the meeting ~ Too bad for him, eh?

They actually do monitor transactions and the amount traded which is why buying gold has become so "dangerous"...They improve on it every day as well...


----------



## Rickles

30 clients on one screen....


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> Really need someone to buy this from me, it's got 21hr left on the AH.
> 
> Thanks


very decent for a monk

or a DH willing to use a Sword + Shield (there a yotube video about that)


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 
> 
> Really need someone to buy this from me, it's got 21hr left on the AH.
> 
> Thanks


I wish I had the gold to afford a good weapon like that


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I wish I had the gold to afford a good weapon like that


I'll sell it to you directly for 20m?  (10m off)


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Wait till you reach this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People calling this an exploit shows you how godly this build is (though it does require micro'ing and certain gear).
> I find range chars easier to go MF/GF. They can sacrifice more stats to stack MF/GF since range chars are inherently easier to kite.


Stopped watching the video after 40 seconds because the d00d recording is an idiot. WOTB is the reason the barb is immune to all incapacitating affects. With enough crit chance and LoH this build is what D3 should be for every class.

Here is a vid from a barb perspective. Yeah this vid might make most of you cry, first with joy, then real tears because the gear you need to to what he does is not really affordable.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Here is a vid from a barb perspective. Yeah this vid might make most of you cry, first with joy, then real tears because the gear you need to to what he does is not really affordable.


Kripp got most of his gear/gold donated to him...So, it's not really affordable for anyone unless they're getting a ton of free's.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I'll sell it to you directly for 20m?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (10m off)


I don't even have 500k








I would have to do real money but I am not going to spend any on this game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I don't even have 500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to do real money but I am not going to spend any on this game.


Hear hear!


----------



## Hoops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Kripp got most of his gear/gold donated to him...So, it's not really affordable for anyone unless they're getting a ton of free's.


Actually he doesn't get donated gold/gear. He helps people complete hardcore inferno in exchange for softcore gold. He also does transactions on D2JSP. I've watched him stream for a couple of weeks now and I have not seen more than one or two pieces given to him by his friends.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Stopped watching the video after 40 seconds because the d00d recording is an idiot. WOTB is the reason the barb is immune to all incapacitating affects. With enough crit chance and LoH this build is what D3 should be for every class.


the guy who is saying it is an exploit is probably a troll since the comments have been locked but if the uploader is serious...well too bad









i tried this WW barb build with my (very poor) barb and i find it very very difficult to progress in act 3. definitely need high crit and def and requires a lot of "micro" to keep your sprint up. having 100+ apm helps but man, i think im gonna have CTS because of this.


----------



## 1rkrage

oddly enough I've been finding upgrades for my dh while playing my wizard through act 1 inferno. Enjoying not dying as much even though I don't mow as fast as my DH


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> the guy who is saying it is an exploit is probably a troll since the comments have been locked but if the uploader is serious...well too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried this WW barb build with my (very poor) barb and i find it very very difficult to progress in act 3. definitely need high crit and def and requires a lot of "micro" to keep your sprint up. having 100+ apm helps but man, i think im gonna have CTS because of this.


It's not that hard, when you don't have the resistance to take many hits, you have to build up rage first by kitting a litle with sprint. Once you have full fury, it's pretty easy.

The most important stats are life on hit, and +crit chane. I love to use an axe for the +10% crit with the weapon passive, the other option is a mighty weapon (3 range a hit).

then you get str and res all

then armor / vit.

My Barb face rolls act 1 inferno with (with occational deaths) 15k hp, 16k dps, ~350 res (without shout), 50% crit, (since cheaper build, I don't have much crit hit damage), and 4-5k armor

I must say, this is how classes should feel in D3, fun, at times a face roll, at times you slip up and die, or certain combos will just kill you (Jailers that have arcane, horde, and invulnerable minnions), you get no rage or LoH from the minions, all you can do is kite and hope the main guy walks trough the tornadoes.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoops*
> 
> Actually he doesn't get donated gold/gear. He helps people complete hardcore inferno in exchange for softcore gold. He also does transactions on D2JSP. I've watched him stream for a couple of weeks now and I have not seen more than one or two pieces given to him by his friends.


I've been watching him since the beginning and...The vast majority of his gear was acquired through donations...

I have nothing against him nor the fact that he received donations but, the vast majority of them do and that's how they progress...


----------



## HarrisLam

question

DH -> entangling shot -> bounty hunter

gain 6% of the damage as life? does that get reduced depending on which difficulty im in too?

I have like 10k dmg, I'm not seeing 600hp life on hit effects

Edit : I now have 18k dmg, dont even ask me why. That's not what it was last time i checked


----------



## Abs.exe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've been watching him since the beginning and...The vast majority of his gear was acquired through donations...
> I have nothing against him nor the fact that he received donations but, the vast majority of them do and that's how they progress...


Donations, purchases or random drops, who cares ?

This game is all about friends who get your items and you get theirs so you just swap them.

Level 60 wizard, just started inferno and I have to say, I've found on my 10-60 leveling progress may be 10 items I could use that would be better for me, rest are friends and purchases.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> question
> DH -> entangling shot -> bounty hunter
> gain 6% of the damage as life? does that get reduced depending on which difficulty im in too?
> I have like 10k dmg, I'm not seeing 600hp life on hit effects


In inferno the mobs are higher level than you and you also have to factor in the unknown amounts of armor they have.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> In inferno the mobs are higher level than you and you also have to factor in the unknown amounts of armor they have.


This.

It's the amount of damage done, not your base damage done. So it should be 6% of whatever damage you are doing to the mob.


----------



## Rickles

I have been using a similar build for the last week, but I am using frenzy instead of whirlwind. I use frenzy because of invuln minions and boss fights. I can still clear trash quickly with tornadoes and have 450% crit damage, so frenzy sidearm crits hit for a ton.. Whirlwind isn't too bad though because at least you can still do a normal attack when you have 0 rage, unlike weapon throw.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I am going to start a Demon Hunter after playing with the wizard as my only character thus far. Is there any tips and methods of fast leveling that have been discovered. Or is the best bet to simply play through the game?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to start a Demon Hunter after playing with the wizard as my only character thus far. Is there any tips and methods of fast leveling that have been discovered. Or is the best bet to simply play through the game?


Well, you can get a cheap socket helm off the AH and put the best exp gem you have in it. Also, grab a weapon of the kind you want to use with a socket and put the best damage gem you have into it. I am not sure what the lowest lvl a helm or weapon can have a socket, so you might have to do some looking. These items will have a lvl requirement, so you will have to use whatever you find until you can equip them.

If your damage is high enough, I suggest using a higher lvl friend to skip an act or two. I love leveling up in act 3 and 4.

When you get into nightmare, you can try to look for a new weapon to keep your damage in the overkill range. That way you can skip to the areas you like leveling up in again.

I don't buy any other items. I just use the blacksmith or whatever drops. If you skip an act, you will have items that are your level or higher level than you drop!


----------



## Particle

I can't help but wonder if my monk isn't up to where she should be. What would be a typical range for HP, DPS, armor, and dex when considering a level 48 monk?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I can't help but wonder if my monk isn't up to where she should be. What would be a typical range for HP, DPS, armor, and dex when considering a level 48 monk?


How about post your stats (screenshot) and we can critique your setup and offer new abilities/gear changes?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to start a Demon Hunter after playing with the wizard as my only character thus far. Is there any tips and methods of fast leveling that have been discovered. Or is the best bet to simply play through the game?


I found I usually completed difficulties before having the required level to start the next one.
One of the few places not yet nerfed to gain those last few levels to start the next difficulty is Act 3 Arreat Crater 1+2 (just choose kill Azmodan quest or whatever, run through 1 or 2, home tele, run through other, leave game, resume, repeat till desired level) - killing all the scorpions gets you hundreds of thousands of exp just from 1 run even in nightmare. Just switch to an AoE build to be as fast/efficient as possible, and I highly recommend a socketed helm with a ruby in it ~ around +20% xp should do (Flawless square ish).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to start a Demon Hunter after playing with the wizard as my only character thus far. Is there any tips and methods of fast leveling that have been discovered. Or is the best bet to simply play through the game?


play through the game and use a bit of +xp gears on yourself and a +xp gem in your helm

it helps alot.. once you reach level 50 you should have no problem grinding out the rest with time


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to start a Demon Hunter after playing with the wizard as my only character thus far. Is there any tips and methods of fast leveling that have been discovered. Or is the best bet to simply play through the game?


like what myrtl said, get a cheap helm and put the highest ruby that you have in it and play through the game and do side quests too since it gives around 15k-20k exp. i also just started a dh and i find it very fun to use! i think it is more fun than my wiz









- get a magic helm (highest dex + socket) and put your highest ruby
- get a magic armor (highest dex + 3 sockets)
- get gloves with highest dex + aspd
- get boots with higest dex + movement speed (25% movement speed ftw!)

after 23 playing hours i am at level 55 i think. by budget per upgrades above is 10k max for each item. almost done with act 2 hell. no problems so far except when i go into dungeons and there's not much space to move. i guess it's not really very fast levelling but it is very comfortable and it assume it will be really easy till end of hell.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> I am going to start a Demon Hunter after playing with the wizard as my only character thus far. Is there any tips and methods of fast leveling that have been discovered. Or is the best bet to simply play through the game?


with the already stated xp gem in helm, i find that playing the first quest of act 3 and sometimes into quest 2 is the fastest way to level. with people helping you a bit, you can basically skip act 1n2, do act 3, go kill diablo, (go back and repeatedly xp farm act3q1 sometime in here) and repeat for the next set. i dislike act 2 (in all difficulties) so i try to skip it if possible.


----------



## Fr0sty

what i suggest is farm act III : the breached keep quest till ghom and restart.. it takes about 30min at best and if you are op for that level you get loads of bonus xp for the multi kills

wich is way better then the small xp from killing them one by one in itself


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm using a level 56 Monk and in Act 2 Hell right now but I'm really having a hard time with mobs, even just the magical (blue) ones









Any tips on what I should concentrate at? I have around 16K+ life right now, is it too low?


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> How about post your stats (screenshot) and we can critique your setup and offer new abilities/gear changes?


I upgraded my weapons to what is shown below and that seems to have leveled my character out. I was using stuff probably half as powerful before. Regardless, I'd appreciate tips and feedback. The obvious solution to some of the lower level pieces is to upgrade them, but that's always a matter of gold. I can't afford to replace everything with top of the line items continually.


----------



## calavera

What items can have life regen on them? I need life regen bad


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I can't help but wonder if my monk isn't up to where she should be. What would be a typical range for HP, DPS, armor, and dex when considering a level 48 monk?


Honestly, I wouldnt even worry about it. The only thing that really matters at that level is your DPS. Monks have plenty of defense healing abilities. Just go on the AH and do a level cap on gear for your level... Then compare average stats to what you have. All you need is dex and vitality. really resistance and armor is not even a big deal at that level because monks have plenty of life sustaining abilities.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm using a level 56 Monk and in Act 2 Hell right now but I'm really having a hard time with mobs, even just the magical (blue) ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on what I should concentrate at? I have around 16K+ life right now, is it too low?


I farm act 2 inferno with just over 20k health... so no. Not too low. Just mix up your abilities to defensive. I forgot my setup at that level, but it kind of depends on your gear. For example, for act 2 inferno I use mantra of heal with 20% extra resist all, breath of life with 15% more dmg dealt, serenity with heal on cast, blinding flash with 60% chance elites miss attacks, sweeping wind with x3 stack and 60% dmg, and crippling wave with enemy dmg reduction. For passives I use one with everything, resolve, and seize the initiative. My armor with this setup is around 8k, my resist all (unbuffed) is somewhere between 650-750, my HP is between 20-21k, and my dps is 19.5k unbuffed. I do act 2 rather easily with this setup.

When I farm act 1 inferno, I go for more offensive build, so I will sub either mantra of retribution with attack speed increase, or mantra of conviction with 10% less enemy dmg depending on my MF gear. I will also swap crippling wave with either 100 fists with fists of fury or I will use crip wave with breaking wave rather than concussion


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I farm act 2 inferno with just over 20k health... so no. Not too low. Just mix up your abilities to defensive. I forgot my setup at that level, but it kind of depends on your gear. For example, for act 2 inferno I use mantra of heal with 20% extra resist all, breath of life with 15% more dmg dealt, serenity with heal on cast, blinding flash with 60% chance elites miss attacks, sweeping wind with x3 stack and 60% dmg, and crippling wave with enemy dmg reduction. For passives I use one with everything, resolve, and seize the initiative. My armor with this setup is around 8k, my resist all (unbuffed) is somewhere between 650-750, my HP is between 20-21k, and my dps is 19.5k unbuffed. I do act 2 rather easily with this setup.
> When I farm act 1 inferno, I go for more offensive build, so I will sub either mantra of retribution with attack speed increase, or mantra of conviction with 10% less enemy dmg depending on my MF gear. I will also swap crippling wave with either 100 fists with fists of fury or I will use crip wave with breaking wave rather than concussion


I think my problem is my resistances because all of them are at 88 only (using one with everything). What would be the easiest way to increase those?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I think my problem is my resistances because all of them are at 88 only (using one with everything). What would be the easiest way to increase those?


one with everything is VERY nice. What I did at your level was just build on resistance I already have. So look at your gear, whatever resist you have more of, focus on that. Then just dump all the gear you have without that particular resist and buy gear with only that one resist. Easy fix.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> one with everything is VERY nice. What I did at your level was just build on resistance I already have. So look at your gear, whatever resist you have more of, focus on that. Then just dump all the gear you have without that particular resist and buy gear with only that one resist. Easy fix.


Hmmm ok. So I guess I'll dump everything then







Do you recommend buying from the AH?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm ok. So I guess I'll dump everything then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend buying from the AH?


NO! Find your own gear! It can be done! Go back only as far as you can kill everything without dying! It'll be hard, but you can do it, and the reward will be so much more meaningful!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm ok. So I guess I'll dump everything then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend buying from the AH?


All depends on what you can afford and or have time for. Really if you think your only issue is resist, then you can find cheap gear with somewhat equivalent stats with that particular resist on AH. I mean you may take a hit on dps or something... or lose some other addition like crit or ais, but its worth it if thats what you need.

Just shop around, utilize friends, farm, or hop on the trade channel. Whatever it takes... And I didn't mean dump your gear all at once if you can't afford to replace everything obviously... Just over time that needs to be your goal. With monks, you NEED one particular resist + resist all on as many items as you can get. I'm actually at work right now so I can't help you out... but add me and you can hit me up when your on. likethegun#1970
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> NO! Find your own gear! It can be done! Go back only as far as you can kill everything without dying! It'll be hard, but you can do it, and the reward will be so much more meaningful!


This is purely preference. If you want to advance quickly, then take my advice mention above. The game TRULY begins when you hit inferno. That is when it really gets fun to mess around with finding the perfect combination of gear and abilities. I have devoted quite an amount of hours to diablo 3 thus far, have picked up 7mil in gold drops (not including money made from selling or vendoring items) and have still just recently (within the last week or two) cleared act 2 inferno.


----------



## likethegun

Here is my cetup for act 2 inferno
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WYXgiQ!ZUX!ZYbaZc

My setup for farming is more like this
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WYXgik!ZUX!cYbcZZ
or this
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UYXgiS!ZUX!bYbcZa

That last setup I will switch the retribution rune to transgression for AIS if i'm with a party. But the builds above are for when I solo. They work out nicely. I have also found that A LOT of people use deadly reach with keen eye... I have tried it because it boosts your armor by 50% But I have found that it is much more ineffective than the crippling wave or 100 fists setup linked above. Even with my armor at 13k with the buff, I have found I can keep more health and have WAY better crowd control with crip wave and 100 fists.


----------



## Ploppytheman

This is pretty much the most defensive monk build for leveling (use heal on penitent flame, forgot fear is 59)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#bWgXYQ!ZUX!ZZYcaa

For weapons its worth investing in decent LoH esp if you dual wield. Shield is advised for survival if your poor/first toon. Dex and Vit are both important, you dont need resists til 60. Gear on the AH is extremely cheap now so you should be able to get decent gear. Life regen is bad and you cant outdo a good LoH gem or weapon so forget it. Resists are pointless at lower levels tbh, you don't need resist til inferno. Vitality isnt the most important stat since the more vit you have the less EHP your heals heal. 25k is probably a good number to shoot for with decent armor and dodge, you should never die with this build with remotely decent gear unless you make mistakes, like standing in a pool of fire and not attacking.

This is a fairly offensive build

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aWgXYk!ZUd!aZYbaa

You can swap around different things but 4 sec immunity + 4sec blind + 1.5 sec fear means you should never die as monk.

Go in and take Damage
Immunity heal up through attacks
Take more Damage
blind and dps/heal up t hrough attacks
Fear and kite

If you are surrounded and taking damage you are probably playing wrong. Abuse natural chokes like doors/etc so you can have less enemies hit you. With deadly reach/spear you should outrange the enemy often too. Alternate DR and CW so you can keep both debuffs up, and yes it does stack with resolve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Here is my cetup for act 2 inferno
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WYXgiQ!ZUX!ZYbaZc
> My setup for farming is more like this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WYXgik!ZUX!cYbcZZ
> or this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#UYXgiS!ZUX!bYbcZa
> That last setup I will switch the retribution rune to transgression for AIS if i'm with a party. But the builds above are for when I solo. They work out nicely. I have also found that A LOT of people use deadly reach with keen eye... I have tried it because it boosts your armor by 50% But I have found that it is much more ineffective than the crippling wave or 100 fists setup linked above. Even with my armor at 13k with the buff, I have found I can keep more health and have WAY better crowd control with crip wave and 100 fists.


Why wouldnt you use overawe to boost party damage by 48%? This is especially sick with burst damage like sharpshooter, archon, putting down hydras, etc. You should be able to spam this and take a high dps party member and essentially add 50% to their damage, which is most likely way more than monk dps which is usually low. Bursting makes elites drop like a rock and therefore improves survival.

100 fists has POOPY healing CE and doenst have a defensive rune. You can easily alternate DR-KE with CW-Conc and have both buffs up all the time. Add resolve to this and you have a ton of defense and LoH regen. I dont get how you provide any crowd control either... but 100 fists was just POOP when I tried it lol. Also having 4 seconds in bubble is nice cuz thats 33% extra dps/healing being immune so you basically are immune more % of the time eps with a 4sec blind. 4 sec blind is really good CC for your party and 30% extra damage isnt as good as 33% extra time to attack/regen. Esp if your party uses any kind of AoE.


----------



## Ploppytheman

/


----------



## Fr0sty

does anyone know if having multiple set items of say the same set but each says a 2 set will give you a 130 inteligence buff does it work multiple times?

say you have 2 pieces of a set like rings.. and they both have 130inteligence and then another 2 pieces of another set and they both roll 130 inteligence and so on

does it stack up? or does it stops? or do you need 2 pieces of a set and then choose another 2 pieces of another set that give that set bonus and so on?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Why wouldnt you use overawe to boost party damage by 48%? This is especially sick with burst damage like sharpshooter, archon, putting down hydras, etc. You should be able to spam this and take a high dps party member and essentially add 50% to their damage, which is most likely way more than monk dps which is usually low. Bursting makes elites drop like a rock and therefore improves survival.
> 100 fists has POOPY healing CE and doenst have a defensive rune. You can easily alternate DR-KE with CW-Conc and have both buffs up all the time. Add resolve to this and you have a ton of defense and LoH regen. I dont get how you provide any crowd control either... but 100 fists was just POOP when I tried it lol. Also having 4 seconds in bubble is nice cuz thats 33% extra dps/healing being immune so you basically are immune more % of the time eps with a 4sec blind. 4 sec blind is really good CC for your party and 30% extra damage isnt as good as 33% extra time to attack/regen. Esp if your party uses any kind of AoE.


Good points. I mainly devote my time to solo play with a follower that I stack with MF/GF so I haven't paid too much attention too good party buffs. I am def going to check this out more. I stopped playing in public parties when they started with the high repair costs, and I am working graveyards now so mainly play when none of my friends are on...

And I think I used the term crowd control out of context without thinking about it. Not necessarily crowd control, but just being able to effectively kill very large mobs all at once in a relatively short amount of time. I do about 20k dps unbuffed, so with crippling wave 110%, breath of heaven +15%, mantra of conviction +24%, and sweeping wind +60% so the total extra dmg is 209% which puts damage done to enemies in my case just over 40k... That is quite a significant amount. To top it off this setup with crip wave -20%, resolve -25%, mantra of conviction -10% gives me an enemy dmg reduction of 55% on top of armor and resists.

This has been doing GREAT for me... obviously, you want crit chance and crit dmg as well to get the sweeping wind to 3 stacks faster as well as add the extra crit dmg... and AIS helps out too. This IMHO is a better overall solo build. Like I said, I farm solo and when I play with people, it's usually in an open game so generally either with people with low dps or classes that keep changing. Therefore overawe is not as beneficial. Public groups have a tendency to not care too much about team work in some cases haha. Not to mention when someone is AFK and your trying to steam roll mobs...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> does anyone know if having multiple set items of say the same set but each says a 2 set will give you a 130 inteligence buff does it work multiple times?
> say you have 2 pieces of a set like rings.. and they both have 130inteligence and then another 2 pieces of another set and they both roll 130 inteligence and so on
> does it stack up? or does it stops? or do you need 2 pieces of a set and then choose another 2 pieces of another set that give that set bonus and so on?


You will not get the buff x2. If you have a set item that says (2)+130 intel, for example. The only way you get that buff is by having 2 set items equipped. It doesn't mean you get the buff twice. If you have multiple different set items, then you get whatever buffs you meet the requirements for. So if you have that same 2 set items that, when equipped together, give you +130 intel but then equip a diff set item for some other gear slot, that doesn't mean you have 3 of the set so you wouldn't unlock the (3) of that particular set. You would need to have multiple components of each set to satisfy the requirement. The set items have a list of qualifying gear names to make it simple...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I upgraded my weapons to what is shown below and that seems to have leveled my character out. I was using stuff probably half as powerful before. Regardless, I'd appreciate tips and feedback. The obvious solution to some of the lower level pieces is to upgrade them, but that's always a matter of gold. I can't afford to replace everything with top of the line items continually.


get them reds out of your weapons.replace them with greens or purples.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You will not get the buff x2. If you have a set item that says (2)+130 intel, for example. The only way you get that buff is by having 2 set items equipped. It doesn't mean you get the buff twice. If you have multiple different set items, then you get whatever buffs you meet the requirements for. So if you have that same 2 set items that, when equipped together, give you +130 intel but then equip a diff set item for some other gear slot, that doesn't mean you have 3 of the set so you wouldn't unlock the (3) of that particular set. You would need to have multiple components of each set to satisfy the requirement. The set items have a list of qualifying gear names to make it simple...


oki multiple sets it is then


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I upgraded my weapons to what is shown below and that seems to have leveled my character out. I was using stuff probably half as powerful before. Regardless, I'd appreciate tips and feedback. The obvious solution to some of the lower level pieces is to upgrade them, but that's always a matter of gold. I can't afford to replace everything with top of the line items continually.


A quick tip:

I see you're using Way of the Hundred fists with Fists of Fury and Sweeping Wind. I would highly suggest that you not worry about critical hit _damage_, but worry about critical hit _chance_. Here's why. WoHF only stacks when there is a critical hit. Sweeping Wind does the same, but it only has a slight chance to stack on critical hits. So, it's much more important to frequently hit criticals, than it is to hit them hard.

My suggestion would be to replace your weapon rubies (like Se7en said) and replace those with emeralds. That will take care of your critical damage. Then, every piece of armor you buy now needs to have Dexterity *AND* Crit Chance. I got mine up to 15%, and could easily stack WoHF and SW quickly, so I wasn't worried about needing to run away and loosing my stack.


----------



## Smo

I just defeated Diablo on Inferno - I switched out my tanking spec for a Dual Wield setup (effectively halving my armor but keeping a minimum of ~900 resist all) which made the fight very easy.

[Click thumbnails for full size]



This is the gear I used to beat him;



With reference to the picture above, I normally use the +900 life on hit axe and the shield as my tank spec for farming Act III. I use both axes as Dual Wield for farming Act I.

My builds are pretty much the same, just with different passives;

*Dual Wield*



Left Click - Frenzy: Sidearm
Right Click - Revenge: Provocation
[1] Defensive - Leap: Iron Impact
[2] Defensive - Ignore Pain: Iron Hide
[3] Tactics - War Cry: Impunity
[4] Rage - Wrath of the Beserker: Insanity

Passives

Beserker Rage
Ruthless
Weapons Master

*Tank*



Left Click - Frenzy: Sidearm
Right Click - Revenge: Provocation
[1] Defensive - Leap: Iron Impact
[2] Defensive - Ignore Pain: Iron Hide
[3] Tactics - War Cry: Impunity
[4] Rage - Wrath of the Beserker: Insanity

Passives

Superstition
Tough as Nails
Nerves of Steel


----------



## Crazy9000

Good to see OCN'ers starting to defeat inferno Diablo


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Good to see OCN'ers starting to defeat inferno Diablo


i'm not quite there yet, repair bills are too expensive


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm not quite there yet, repair bills are too expensive


oh god, this. xD

(even though I've already defeated him many a-time )


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm not quite there yet, repair bills are too expensive


This. Can fool around in Hell easily, but the second I hit inferno, nope. It's not that I die too much, but by the time I make money, I lose it with repair costs.


----------



## HarrisLam

question : does the displayed big font DPS of weapons take stats into account?

I'm looking at some crossbows.

basically i searched with dex and vit, and I found this :










looks like a nice upgrade, but then I saw this :










the 2nd one has a lot more dex, I wonder if that's already reflected at the DPS number. If not, the 2nd one combined with the socket should give me better damage??

right now my original DPS with current bow is 10353.69 and 1187 dex. So by doing the math my base dmg should be 877 or something.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've bought several items to find the numbers completely different in game, so I think it doesn't factor in the dex.


----------



## HarrisLam

Also, did blizzard nerfed the level-entrance abuse?

I'm trying to do it in and out of a cave and I find the mobs to have full HP everytime I re-enter


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Also, did blizzard nerfed the level-entrance abuse?
> I'm trying to do it in and out of a cave and I find the mobs to have full HP everytime I re-enter


As I remember, they heal themselves any time you move to a new area. This would stop you from exiting, then healing ("safe" kiting).


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> As I remember, they heal themselves any time you move to a new area. This would stop you from exiting, then healing ("safe" kiting).


What the F.......they weren't like that in Hell

Thanks to that, I can't even leave the New tristram area in act 1.......ANY elite mobs would kill me..... I've already died like 5 times, re-rolled my enemies 2 times, and with that I successfully killed ONE elite pack.


----------



## mav451

Yeah neither dex or crit dmg is factored in. Usually if there's a socket, I assume you've put a minimum Star Emerald in (70% crit dmg).
In both cases though, there's calculator out there that factor both main stat and crit into a "damage per hit" number. IMO this is far more important, and less deceiving than "DPS".

I got the Excel sheet from /r/diablo...it was originally made for Wizard, I'll see if I can find the link again.

*Tthis is especially useful b/c I can put in the min/max dmg, dex, crit chance, crit dmg and see how they affect my damage per hit everytime I see an upgrade on AH. IMO, if you don't have this tool, you are taking a big risk making purchases w/o this knowledge









Found it:


Spoiler: Save as Excel file



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtJnAcUh3qX9dDU1Y01MSnFkSVA3R1FZWVpHSnBzRFE#gid=1


----------



## calavera

Yeah I asked if anyone knew a link to such spreadsheet or some sort of calculator. So, anyone would like to share?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> If not, the 2nd one combined with the socket should give me better damage??
> right now my original DPS with current bow is 10353.69 and 1187 dex. So by doing the math my base dmg should be 877 or something.


usually it's better to go with the one with higher base damage. You have to remember that base damage is multiplied by all of the dex on your other gear so if you had no gear except weapon equipped the one with higher dex may do higher damage, but with other gear it could be a whole other story.

think of it like this for those 2 bows:

1. 980 + no Dex (to show how ineffective dex is on weapon compared to damage, I completely removed it)
2. 850 + 200 Dex

with no other gear and 1 attack speed to simplify the math the damages would look like this:

1. 980
2. 2550

after 1300 dex on gear (low for lv 60) [+200 on bow 2] the damage of those bows starts to play a more important role and bow 1 only gets much better once your Dex goes higher:

1. 13720
2. 13600


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> This is pretty much the most defensive monk build for leveling (use heal on penitent flame, forgot fear is 59)
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#bWgXYQ!ZUX!ZZYcaa
> For weapons its worth investing in decent LoH esp if you dual wield. Shield is advised for survival if your poor/first toon. Dex and Vit are both important, you dont need resists til 60. Gear on the AH is extremely cheap now so you should be able to get decent gear. Life regen is bad and you cant outdo a good LoH gem or weapon so forget it. Resists are pointless at lower levels tbh, you don't need resist til inferno. Vitality isnt the most important stat since the more vit you have the less EHP your heals heal. 25k is probably a good number to shoot for with decent armor and dodge, you should never die with this build with remotely decent gear unless you make mistakes, like standing in a pool of fire and not attacking.
> This is a fairly offensive build
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aWgXYk!ZUd!aZYbaa
> You can swap around different things but 4 sec immunity + 4sec blind + 1.5 sec fear means you should never die as monk.
> Go in and take Damage
> Immunity heal up through attacks
> Take more Damage
> blind and dps/heal up t hrough attacks
> Fear and kite
> If you are surrounded and taking damage you are probably playing wrong. Abuse natural chokes like doors/etc so you can have less enemies hit you. With deadly reach/spear you should outrange the enemy often too. Alternate DR and CW so you can keep both debuffs up, and yes it does stack with resolve.
> Why wouldnt you use overawe to boost party damage by 48%? This is especially sick with burst damage like sharpshooter, archon, putting down hydras, etc. You should be able to spam this and take a high dps party member and essentially add 50% to their damage, which is most likely way more than monk dps which is usually low. Bursting makes elites drop like a rock and therefore improves survival.
> 100 fists has POOPY healing CE and doenst have a defensive rune. You can easily alternate DR-KE with CW-Conc and have both buffs up all the time. Add resolve to this and you have a ton of defense and LoH regen. I dont get how you provide any crowd control either... but 100 fists was just POOP when I tried it lol. Also having 4 seconds in bubble is nice cuz thats 33% extra dps/healing being immune so you basically are immune more % of the time eps with a 4sec blind. 4 sec blind is really good CC for your party and 30% extra damage isnt as good as 33% extra time to attack/regen. Esp if your party uses any kind of AoE.


Thanks. I might have to try these builds and see how they work out.

Question: what is EHP, can you explain it to me?

Thanks.

UPDATE: I tried your defensive build but I'm still dying when fighting just champion mobs with fire chain or molten mods. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> usually it's better to go with the one with higher base damage. You have to remember that base damage is multiplied by all of the dex on your other gear so if you had no gear except weapon equipped the one with higher dex may do higher damage, but with other gear it could be a whole other story.
> think of it like this for those 2 bows:
> 1. 980 + no Dex (to show how ineffective dex is on weapon compared to damage, I completely removed it)
> 2. 850 + 200 Dex
> with no other gear and 1 attack speed to simplify the math the damages would look like this:
> 1. 980
> 2. 2550
> after 1300 dex on gear (low for lv 60) [+200 on bow 2] the damage of those bows starts to play a more important role and bow 1 only gets much better once your Dex goes higher:
> 1. 13720
> 2. 13600


hmmm......interesting.....

thanks for the math bro, +rep


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> As I remember, they heal themselves any time you move to a new area. This would stop you from exiting, then healing ("safe" kiting).


I haven't quite figured out what the factor is, but this isn't nexessarily true. It appears to be the case only on occasion. I think it wmay have something to do with the distance you run away. Meaning if you flee from a mob and run clear across the dungeon to exit, they will reheal by the time you make it back to them. Or if you use a town portal. However, I have found if I lure them near an entrance and fight them there... I can bounce back and forth without them regaining health. I think it may be a time difference too though, somewhat of a hit timer from the last time they were hit to the time they regen... Like I said... I'm still unsure of the factor, but I know for a fact that they do not ALWAYS regen health when you exit and re-enter.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. I might have to try these builds and see how they work out.
> Question: what is EHP, can you explain it to me?
> Thanks.
> UPDATE: I tried your defensive build but I'm still dying when fighting just champion mobs with fire chain or molten mods. What am I doing wrong?


Not necessarily anything. Maybe just need better gear. I tried this build out as well and don't really find it to be as effective as the ones I suggested. Reason being, unless you have A LOT of LoH for inferno... it's nerfed so bad that it really doesn't work to well. IMO it's better to boost resists and cause elites to have a 60% chance to miss attacks as well as do more dmg overall consistently with sweeping wind. Sweeping wind allow you to kite a bit for the tough ones and still do dmg.

I did however decide to go with mantra of conviction with overawe. I just spent 2 mil on a couple gear updrades for resistances so I could get rid of the mantra of healing. Makes things sexy now! Haha my dps is 22-23k now and my dps fully buffed is 45k! My weapons and a lot of my armor is mediocre too!

Can anyone tell me how crit dmg works? Fully buffed, my normal DPS on my monk is 45k, my crit dmg is +140% (or somewhere around there) and my crits, even when my base dps is buffed to 45k are STILL only around 50-52k. So, do critical hits and the crit dmg increase only factor with your unbuffed original dps?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I haven't quite figured out what the factor is, but this isn't nexessarily true. It appears to be the case only on occasion. I think it wmay have something to do with the distance you run away. Meaning if you flee from a mob and run clear across the dungeon to exit, they will reheal by the time you make it back to them. Or if you use a town portal. However, I have found if I lure them near an entrance and fight them there... I can bounce back and forth without them regaining health. I think it may be a time difference too though, somewhat of a hit timer from the last time they were hit to the time they regen... Like I said... I'm still unsure of the factor, but I know for a fact that they do not ALWAYS regen health when you exit and re-enter.


not only the re-entering of scenes

I also found that if I die while fighting the elites, *at least some of them* will get back full health after I respawn

WTH is that all about???


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> not only the re-entering of scenes
> I also found that if I die while fighting the elites, *at least some of them* will get back full health after I respawn
> WTH is that all about???


They also regain health if they stay off your screen for long enough (aka you kite too far, or run away to regen health).

On a side note, the drops in Whimsyshire at the moment are pants - is this just be having a run of bad luck?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> not only the re-entering of scenes
> I also found that if I die while fighting the elites, *at least some of them* will get back full health after I respawn
> WTH is that all about???


I get the regen when you die. The game would be too easy if mobs kept their health and you can kill them by dying a thousand times. That part I agree with... However, some of them are ridiculous and I do not agree with them being able to regen full health when you have only left the area for no more than a minute, or ran to the other end of the dungeon and back. Maybe a slow life regen would make sense on a timer from when you were last in combat, but full health is stupid...

Specially some of the biggies that naturally have a lot of HP anyway... I was fighting a pack of champs solo act2 inferno those big rock guys. They had desecrator, extra health, shielding, frozen, jailer. Needless to say... it was difficult. I managed to get two of them down to maybe 1/8 life but then had to flee to the entrance. When I went back probably about 20-30 seconds later they were at full health again. Rage quit. And in this particular instance I didnt even leave the level, just ran a good distance back towards the entrance.


----------



## Zantrill

Will this be enough to get me through Act II?



If not, and as a barb.... what am I lacking?... what should I focus on?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I get the regen when you die. *The game would be too easy if mobs kept their health and you can kill them by dying a thousand times*. That part I agree with... However, some of them are ridiculous and I do not agree with them being able to regen full health when you have only left the area for no more than a minute, or ran to the other end of the dungeon and back. Maybe a slow life regen would make sense on a timer from when you were last in combat, but full health is stupid...
> Specially some of the biggies that naturally have a lot of HP anyway... I was fighting a pack of champs solo act2 inferno those big rock guys. They had desecrator, extra health, shielding, frozen, jailer. Needless to say... it was difficult. I managed to get two of them down to maybe 1/8 life but then had to flee to the entrance. When I went back probably about 20-30 seconds later they were at full health again. Rage quit. And in this particular instance I didnt even leave the level, just ran a good distance back towards the entrance.


too easy?

did someone forget about what they did to the repair cost last patch?

your later parts are basically the problem im having right now

I'm forced to bid items (because buying them out requires huge amounts of money that i dont have), and I can't play until like tomorrow night because thats when most auction end


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Will this be enough to get me through Act II?
> 
> If not, and as a barb.... what am I lacking?... what should I focus on?


Lol that should do you just fine! Good LoH and regen. Your resists are def good enough and armor at 9k... with warcry you should be able to steamroll.

I'm a monk and my resists are only around 700 and my armor between 6-8k (can never remember when i'm at work and it depends on if I use my shield or dual-wield) and I don't have any real problems with act 2.

Oh, and I don't have any life heal or hardly any life regen with 21-22k HP.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Will this be enough to get me through Act II?
> 
> If not, and as a barb.... what am I lacking?... what should I focus on?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that should do you just fine! Good LoH and regen. Your resists are def good enough and armor at 9k... with warcry you should be able to steamroll.
> 
> I'm a monk and my resists are only around 700 and my armor between 6-8k (can never remember when i'm at work and it depends on if I use my shield or dual-wield) and I don't have any real problems with act 2.
> 
> Oh, and I don't have any life heal or hardly any life regen with 21-22k HP.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind, this is with warcry activated....


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> too easy?
> did someone forget about what they did to the repair cost last patch?
> your later parts are basically the problem im having right now
> I'm forced to bid items (because buying them out requires huge amounts of money that i dont have), and I can't play until like tomorrow night because thats when most auction end


Inferno wasn't meant to be beat in a day... and another thing, you can farm act 2 easily and I don't care what anyone says about item drops with MF... act 2 is WAAAAY better for farming than act 1. My first day farming act 2 I found more than 3 weapons with 900+dps. Know how many ive found after weeks of farming act one? ZERO. Not to mention with my high MF I can find ilvl 63 items in act 2 ALL the time, and in act 1 hardly ever.

Another thing I believe people get too caught up with believing they HAVE to use rare items with a ton of affixes. You know what pants and weapon I cleared act 2 and beat belial for my first time with? Regular blue pants with just resist all and armor bonus that cost me 20k in AH and a blue 800+dps weapon with no affixes that cost my 100k in AH.

You dont need a ton of affixes and crazy gear. For melee, all you need is basic gear with armor, resist, and maybe vit or your basic stat. People just have this mental block, thinking they need to have sweet rare gears because that it what they were using at lower levels. It takes time to get the best gear, but def not necessary.

I can scrounge up 100k gold in about 30 min easily from act 1. So I dunno why people complain. Yeah, the best rare gear is ridiculously priced.... so go farm and buy some regular blue gear with just the basic affixes you NEED.

edit: matter of fact I think my shoulders and bracers at the time weren't anything great either. Just high armor with no affix with my basic stat and a little resist.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Keep in mind, this is with warcry activated....


Ahh sorry, didn't see where you said that. In that case, you should do fine if you know what your doing, but maybe not steam roll lol.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Keep in mind, this is with warcry activated....
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh sorry, didn't see where you said that. In that case, you should do fine if you know what your doing, but maybe not steam roll lol.
Click to expand...

yea... got that... how about advice?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Inferno wasn't meant to be beat in a day... and another thing, you can farm act 2 easily and I don't care what anyone says about item drops with MF... act 2 is WAAAAY better for farming than act 1. My first day farming act 2 I found more than 3 weapons with 900+dps. Know how many ive found after weeks of farming act one? ZERO. Not to mention with my high MF I can find ilvl 63 items in act 2 ALL the time, and in act 1 hardly ever.
> Another thing I believe people get too caught up with believing they HAVE to use rare items with a ton of affixes. You know what pants and weapon I cleared act 2 and beat belial for my first time with? Regular blue pants with just resist all and armor bonus that cost me 20k in AH and a blue 800+dps weapon with no affixes that cost my 100k in AH.
> You dont need a ton of affixes and crazy gear. For melee, all you need is basic gear with armor, resist, and maybe vit or your basic stat. People just have this mental block, thinking they need to have sweet rare gears because that it what they were using at lower levels. It takes time to get the best gear, but def not necessary.
> *I can scrounge up 100k gold in about 30 min easily from act 1. So I dunno why people complain.* Yeah, the best rare gear is ridiculously priced.... so go farm and buy some regular blue gear with just the basic affixes you NEED.


I can't even get out of the door of new tristram, that's why I'm complaining. lol

I mean, if I'm not good enough to kill skeleton king or butcher, fine. That sounds reasonable because I just have the hell -> inferno transition.

But the degree of "helplessness" I'm having when facing early act 1 elite is ridiculous


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea... got that... how about advice?


Advice on what? Thought you just asked if those were good enough stats for act 2, which they are... What are you having problems with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I can't even get out of the door of new tristram, that's why I'm complaining. lol
> I mean, if I'm not good enough to kill skeleton king or butcher, fine. That sounds reasonable because I just have the hell -> inferno transition.
> But the degree of "helplessness" I'm having when facing early act 1 elite is ridiculous


Ahh, I assumed you have already been in inferno for awhile with how you were talking lol. What class are you? Do you mean first part of Act 2? Or elites in Act 1?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea... got that... how about advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Advice on what? Thought you just asked if those were good enough stats for act 2, which they are... What are you having problems with?
Click to expand...

The lasers... I seem to do fine without them.... but once they throw walls and lasers I feel screwed.... what can I do to overcome? Is this a physical or Arcane Def needed? or is it something all together different?


----------



## Zantrill

OK, not to double post as I am doing.... but what Def helps against lasers? Dumb Q? I know... don't have the book... friends got it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> The lasers... I seem to do fine without them.... but once they throw walls and lasers I feel screwed.... what can I do to overcome? Is this a physical or Arcane Def needed? or is it something all together?


Lasers are arcane, but best to just avoid them if possible the best you can. Obviously, some mobs this isnt possible with jailer etc... but for the most part you should be able to whirl/charge out of them or time your ignore pain right to withstand them a little better. All depends on your skill set. wrath shout would help too.

Also as i'm sure you already know, you need to have twiddle feet. Don't just stand there and tank so much against wallers like you normally would. Constantly moving AROUND them as your hitting throws off the walls and a lot of the time they wont be able to create a full lock in. If you stand still, then the walls are able to create the box that is a full trap in.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> The lasers... I seem to do fine without them.... but once they throw walls and lasers I feel screwed.... what can I do to overcome? Is this a physical or Arcane Def needed? or is it something all together?
> 
> 
> 
> Lasers are arcane, but best to just avoid them if possible the best you can. Obviously, some mobs this isnt possible with jailer etc... but for the most part you should be able to whirl/charge out of them or time your ignore pain right to withstand them a little better. All depends on your skill set. wrath shout would help too.
Click to expand...

I understand... most the time I run a bit and avoid.... but when there are walls trapping you and the lasers come on... I see my 41K health go bye bye and dead with the stats I have. It just seems maybe I should do something different. I focused on physical dam def, maybe some extra arc def could help?


----------



## Demented

When is it the large DPS weapons start dropping? I'm lvl 55.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> When is it the large DPS weapons start dropping? I'm lvl 55.


Not till 60 will it happen. Best advice for you is when in AH do searches for LVL reduce. What are you running? I may have items for you....


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks. I might have to try these builds and see how they work out.
> Question: what is EHP, can you explain it to me?
> Thanks.
> UPDATE: I tried your defensive build but I'm still dying when fighting just champion mobs with fire chain or molten mods. What am I doing wrong?


EHP is effective hp. If you have 1000 hp and 50% armor you have 2000 EHP.

http://rubensayshi.github.com/d3-ehp-calculator/#intro

Don't stand in the fire. And don't stand in the fire chains. You shouldn't get hit by any affix except knockback or frozen/jailer.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Not till 60 will it happen. Best advice for you is when in AH do searches for LVL reduce.


THIS.

At lvl 55 you may need to be lenient with your definition of large dmg. I think at that lvl though I was getting by just fine with dual wielding 2-300 dpsers


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Not till 60 will it happen. Best advice for you is when in AH do searches for LVL reduce.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.
> 
> At lvl 55 you may need to be lenient with your definition of large dmg. I think at that lvl though I was getting by just fine with dual wielding 2-300 dpsers
Click to expand...

I have a 800dps 2 hand on my wiz lvl 55.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> EHP is effective hp. If you have 1000 hp and 50% armor you have 2000 EHP.
> http://rubensayshi.github.com/d3-ehp-calculator/#intro
> Don't stand in the fire. And don't stand in the fire chains. You shouldn't get hit by any affix except knockback or frozen/jailer.


I've never really heard it put like this, but having trouble with the math. Wouldn't it be 1500 EHP? and I thought armor is just dmg reduction from enemies, which varies depending on the enemy... am I wrong?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I have a 800dps 2 hand on my wiz lvl 55.


Sweet!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Not till 60 will it happen. Best advice for you is when in AH do searches for LVL reduce. What are you running? I may have items for you....


Please, if something is wrong/weird in my setup, don't laugh. I've never played a game like Diablo before.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zantrill

yea... would be sweet, but Act 2 in hell is like my Barb in Act 2 of inferno before I bought 47mill of upgrades. WTH? My wiz is so stuck. I get PWN so easy. Int, Vit... what else do I need? Guess some peeps to power lvl me?


----------



## Ploppytheman

BTW I responded with help in the last few pages to people who posted in the last few pages, good info even if u didnt ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Will this be enough to get me through Act II?
> If not, and as a barb.... what am I lacking?... what should I focus on?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol that should do you just fine! Good LoH and regen. Your resists are def good enough and armor at 9k... with warcry you should be able to steamroll.
> I'm a monk and my resists are only around 700 and my armor between 6-8k (can never remember when i'm at work and it depends on if I use my shield or dual-wield) and I don't have any real problems with act 2.
> Oh, and I don't have any life heal or hardly any life regen with 21-22k HP.


Monk =/= Barb, monk is mitigation with light heals, lots more dodge and a ton of CC/immunity with lower hp and decent heals. Barb require high HP and doesnt have much dodge, so they rely on armor, resist, and revenge to heal.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVXYkR!bXT!acaZcb

You can use tough as nails instead of inspiring prescence if you want. Frenzy rune is nice cuz its a ranged attack fyi, Ignore pain 7sec is nice as well, you can switch in berserker and/or earthquake if you think you can handle it.

Your armor looks low and your shield looks really pointy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What the F.......they weren't like that in Hell
> Thanks to that, I can't even leave the New tristram area in act 1.......ANY elite mobs would kill me..... I've already died like 5 times, re-rolled my enemies 2 times, and with that I successfully killed ONE elite pack.


Elites dont reset if you leave the area. I believe they reset after around 8 seconds of not being in combat, aka attacking, but its sometimes random. Generally you have enough time to build 14 discipline and go in and smokescreen and burst.

Here is your general purpose DH build that will serve you into farming act 3 inferno: (better with a bow)
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ

BL hits for 75% damage but it hits multiple times on most mobs, is spammable, does mass AoE, has a mini stun, and hits bosses like 3-5x. Its good and a staple. This build has extreme survival however you can switch backup plan to battle scars and be fine. I also recommend your rebind a seconday key for all your skills, for instance I use "A" for vault/2 skill and "E" for smokescreen. "E" should be your priority spell since you need smokescreen instantly it should be the most comfortable key for you, almost always hit your your index finger, but thumb for spacebar is another option a lot of people might like.

Hungering Arrow has decent LoH Coefficient so you can use it to heal versus reflect damage mobs, but chain gang shock collar is by far the best, with like 140% CE and low damage so you heal for a ton. It has to be shock collar rune, others arent any good. Keep a LoH bow with a socket for this purpose. Now you don't have to waste a slot on gloom which is for bads who want to tank.

If you have elites on a door swap out tactical advantage for sharpshooter and use cluster arrow cluster bombs or loaded for bear. Cluster bombs does triple damage but its much harder to use, shorter range, cant shoot up cliffs/etc.

For bosses impale chemical burn is really good as long as you make sure to wait for 2sec inbetween, clusterbombs also destroy bosses. Clusterbombs is by far superior in damage by a massive margin if the boss is hit by all bombs, aka most bosses.

There is a korean build that I tried but I disliked it. Im sure in Korea with good internet his build is better, however in America we have ****ernet and lag so its not worth doing. However after spending a million gold dying testing different builds in inferno act 3, the only place worth farming, I have come up with a build that destroys everything and has insane damage and survival. It may be a bit gear dependant however.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#fPXYVT!TYg!bcZZcZ (better with a xbow for consistent high damage burst)

Templar > Scoundrel due to heals which DH lacks btw, plus 1 hatred is nice lol...

But for this build the idea is mass damage. Since you are attacking 3+ mobs 99% of the time you essentially do 375% damage with Covering Fire. It is instant and long range and will hit 3 targets in the cone no matter what, it behaves interesting through doors in that its a good attack to test to see if there is mob around the corner, which is why I loved BL so much. The other thing is it generates 4 hatred instead of 3, which is 33% more, which is a lot.

This is important because you want a lot of hatred so you can spam CA-LFB which does insane AoE damage and destroys elites, bosses, and trash. It can be shot up cliffs, stairs, is instant, and basically counteracts the weakness of covering fire on stairs/slopes/ramps/etc. With grenadier you can spam 3, and with sharpshooter all 3 crit. The reason why you take grenadier over vengeance is because increasing your hatred pool decreasing teh value of your regen, while decreasing the spell cost increases the value of your regen

50x3 = 150, 0 hatred left over, must regen 50 hatred to fire again
40x3 = 120 5 hatred left over, must regen 40 hatred to fire again

Its like your hatred regen is increased by 25% since you wont be looting health orbs as a DH in a fight 90% of the time.

All spec have SS and Prep cuz of how DH is designed. Bat is just more hatred.

The last part is caltrops. Caltrops is crap. However vault with tactical advantage is also crap. Vault is also unreliable since it takes 1 sec to work and you can still die. I used to use vault because slows are reduced in inferno, but your movement speed isnt, therefore Vault > all. However Caltrops with a 2sec immobilize serves a very build specific purpose. Your main damage is CA-LFB which is an AoE. Which means that you want you enemies to be stacks. I initially raged when only the first enemy was rooted for 2 seconds however what this down is cause elites to group up if they are ungrouped, allow you to switch to MF gear easily for last kill (since you know how long you have to switch, and also slow elites a small amount, since fast is annoying as DH.

This is also effective vs shielding, invuln minions, and fast mobs since it give you some breating room and causes them to stack, so you can hit that invuln minion leader easily and safely. So when the first target is snared the other catch up which you can repeat if they are more staggered and blow them all to hell.

I have 65k/139k dmg with 325% crit and probably 10% bonus vs elites and I destroy everything. I used cluster bombs but I gibbed so many elites without my MF gear on or reflect timing is super hard esp for multiple elites, and the control/range/lack of shooting up cliffs is not worth the damage.

You don't even need a different weapon for reflect damage mobs, if you shoot a CA-LFB and then smokescreen and then immediately fire a 2nd CA-LFB you will take very little reflect damage, then you shoot away from them to get 80 hatred and do it again. My attack speed is like 1.25 btw, so this anyone can d o this. It takes a little practice but it is extremely effective and doesn't require gloom or resist gear. I mean with my damage I listed and my 25k hp I almost never die to reflect unless they are teleporters or those big turkeys who go immune lol...

Yeh that was long as crap.................................... lol.........


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Monk =/= Barb, monk is mitigation with light heals, lots more dodge and a ton of CC/immunity with lower hp and decent heals. Barb require high HP and doesnt have much dodge, so they rely on armor, resist, and revenge to heal.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVXYkR!bXT!acaZcb
> You can use tough as nails instead of inspiring prescence if you want. Frenzy rune is nice cuz its a ranged attack fyi, Ignore pain 7sec is nice as well, you can switch in berserker and/or earthquake if you think you can handle it.
> Your armor looks low and your shield looks really pointy.


Yeah, I didn't realize at first that those stats were with warcry already buffed. 9k armor should be enough to get through though act 2 though with a bit of maneuvering.... may not be able to solo ALL elite mobs... a crappy affix roll is a crappy affix roll, specially if its on the right type of monster.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> OK, not to double post as I am doing.... but what Def helps against lasers? Dumb Q? I know... don't have the book... friends got it.


Your gear is fine - I have 11.7k armor, 17.5k DPS and 1000 all resist and I can tank any elite pack in Act II without moving (unless on a very rare occasion more than 4 arcane beams are on me at once, then I leap out the way), you should be near enough able to do the same.

What are your passive and active skills?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I've never really heard it put like this, but having trouble with the math. Wouldn't it be 1500 EHP? and I thought armor is just dmg reduction from enemies, which varies depending on the enemy... am I wrong?
> Sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> What the F.......they weren't like that in Hell
> Thanks to that, I can't even leave the New tristram area in act 1.......ANY elite mobs would kill me..... I've already died like 5 times, re-rolled my enemies 2 times, and with that I successfully killed ONE elite pack.


If you have 0% damage reduction and 1000hp you can take 1000 damage before you die.
If you have 50% damage reduction and 1000hp you can take 2000 damage before you die.

This game is for POOP HEADS so armor, dodge, and resist effect everything, Armor reduces spell damage, you can dodge magic, and you can resist a sword smashing your skull. Different attacks obviously do different types of damage, but since everyone gets all resist it doesn't really matter.

I have no idea what you mean by dmg reduction just from enemies means.... I mean I guess barrels explode or something but there is only enemy damage.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> If you have 0% damage reduction and 1000hp you can take 1000 damage before you die.
> If you have 50% damage reduction and 1000hp you can take 2000 damage before you die.
> This game is for POOP HEADS so armor, dodge, and resist effect everything, Armor reduces spell damage, you can dodge magic, and you can resist a sword smashing your skull. Different attacks obviously do different types of damage, but since everyone gets all resist it doesn't really matter.
> I have no idea what you mean by dmg reduction just from enemies means.... I mean I guess barrels explode or something but there is only enemy damage.


Wow, so I guess that is what working grave yards does to you... After thinking about this for some time I finally see how it works. Anything after the amount of dmg needed to kill you doesnt matter... but anything before will equal out to be the same needed. The improper use of verbiage is what was throwing me off, as it's not how much damage you actually "take" but how much enemies can deal _pre_conversion. I understand now. Lol god I feel stupid.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean by dmg reduction just from enemies means.... I mean I guess barrels explode or something but there is only enemy damage.


Isn't the DR less effective in later inferno, due to monster level?


----------



## OC-Guru

sold my top-tier one hander for 13m, well.. 11m lol, then i bought a new bow, then I got scammed for 2m :/


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> sold my top-tier one hander for 13m, well.. 11m lol, then i bought a new bow, then I got scammed for 2m :/


How do you get scammed? Traded outside the AH?

I know there's scam programs that switch the item at the last min. The person has to guess when you're going to hit okay and hit their swap button at the right moment, but I wouldn't trade outside of the AH due to that.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How do you get scammed? Traded outside the AH?
> I know there's scam programs that switch the item at the last min. The person has to guess when you're going to hit okay and hit their swap button at the right moment, but I wouldn't trade outside of the AH due to that.


You're fine if you wait a couple seconds before hitting accept. They count on the fact that you get the trade done fast. After they hit accept, wait a second or two, then hit it yourself. They'll give themselves away if you just watch


----------



## Nw0rb

Anyone wanna do some act 2 n 3 inferno runs ?? Btag Nw0rb#1271


----------



## HarrisLam

thanks for the long post bro, not sure i even understand half of it though


















this is what ive been using for quite some time. I switched my entangling shot to bounty hunter rune for the lifesteal, but then after a while I found no noticeable improvement to my hp regen, so I now switched back to shock collar. That slow combines with the icy slow for my elemental arrow works well with cull the weak

at least on paper that is (i can't see the differences with my eyes, to be honest)

smokescreen and vault are self-explanatory

fan of knives is at least a struggle before death. I like the 320% damage, looks pretty good AOE

multishot however, is a skill ive been wanting to swap out, but not sure what to replace with it, especially ive already familiarized myself with the skill keys.

one last question about the first build you posted, i see the left mouse is hungering arrow and the right mouse is elemental arrow with lightning, no slow in both mouse buttons, how do the kiting work???


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Not necessarily anything. Maybe just need better gear. I tried this build out as well and don't really find it to be as effective as the ones I suggested. Reason being, unless you have A LOT of LoH for inferno... it's nerfed so bad that it really doesn't work to well. IMO it's better to boost resists and cause elites to have a 60% chance to miss attacks as well as do more dmg overall consistently with sweeping wind. Sweeping wind allow you to kite a bit for the tough ones and still do dmg.
> I did however decide to go with mantra of conviction with overawe. I just spent 2 mil on a couple gear updrades for resistances so I could get rid of the mantra of healing. Makes things sexy now! Haha my dps is 22-23k now and my dps fully buffed is 45k! My weapons and a lot of my armor is mediocre too!
> Can anyone tell me how crit dmg works? Fully buffed, my normal DPS on my monk is 45k, my crit dmg is +140% (or somewhere around there) and my crits, even when my base dps is buffed to 45k are STILL only around 50-52k. So, do critical hits and the crit dmg increase only factor with your unbuffed original dps?


Hmmm, what build do you suggest and how do I use it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> EHP is effective hp. If you have 1000 hp and 50% armor you have 2000 EHP.
> http://rubensayshi.github.com/d3-ehp-calculator/#intro
> Don't stand in the fire. And don't stand in the fire chains. You shouldn't get hit by any affix except knockback or frozen/jailer.


Why then would my EHP be less if I have more vit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Wow, so I guess that is what working grave yards does to you... After thinking about this for some time I finally see how it works. Anything after the amount of dmg needed to kill you doesnt matter... but anything before will equal out to be the same needed. The improper use of verbiage is what was throwing me off, as it's not how much damage you actually "take" but how much enemies can deal _pre_conversion. I understand now. Lol god I feel stupid.


Can you explain it better? I still don't understand the computation of EHP


----------



## pent

Drop rates are killin me







farm more for RMAH time.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thanks for the long post bro, not sure i even understand half of it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what ive been using for quite some time. I switched my entangling shot to bounty hunter rune for the lifesteal, but then after a while I found no noticeable improvement to my hp regen, so I now switched back to shock collar. That slow combines with the icy slow for my elemental arrow works well with cull the weak
> at least on paper that is (i can't see the differences with my eyes, to be honest)
> smokescreen and vault are self-explanatory
> fan of knives is at least a struggle before death. I like the 320% damage, looks pretty good AOE
> multishot however, is a skill ive been wanting to swap out, but not sure what to replace with it, especially ive already familiarized myself with the skill keys.
> one last question about the first build you posted, i see the left mouse is hungering arrow and the right mouse is elemental arrow with lightning, no slow in both mouse buttons, how do the kiting work???


No wonder you die a lot in inferno.

Preparation + Backup Plan is a must, that's at least 2 extra Smoke Screens, 4 with a rune proc. Basically I would nuke a pack, then start kiting them, then when things get hairy pop a SS and build some distance between me and them. Repeat....

Passive called Tactical Advantage is awesome with SS as it allows you to get build distance faster and outran fast packs. Also extra movement speed on boots is a must.

Build I use to farm Act 1 pretty easily. I have a mostly lvl 60 blues/rares most not even ilvl 63 and a blue 950 DPS bow i bough for like 4k from AH.


----------



## pent

Anyone know a good build for Demon hunter? Can anyone post please.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Please, if something is wrong/weird in my setup, don't laugh. I've never played a game like Diablo before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


some may disagree with me, but personally i would say get rid of most (or even all) vit gems and replace them with highest level STR gems you can get. optional: remove the +gold gem from your helm and replace with either +life% or +xp (to get you to 60 more quickly and you'll get extra gold from monsters anyways with the neph valor, and then switch to +life% or different helm altogether). REMOVE THE REDS FROM YOUR WEAPON!!! in darn near every situation in Hell/Inferno you would be better served with lifeonhit or +crit dmg. also consider getting rid of wrathofbeserker. a lot of people swear by it, but try something else. you may be better served with some life regen (charge or overpower + life regen rune) that you can trigger every 10-15 seconds than something with like a 2minute cooldown - you can always switch back if it goes terribly wrong


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> some may disagree with me, but personally i would say get rid of most (or even all) vit gems and replace them with highest level STR gems you can get. optional: remove the +gold gem from your helm and replace with either +life% or +xp (to get you to 60 more quickly and you'll get extra gold from monsters anyways with the neph valor, and then switch to +life% or different helm altogether). REMOVE THE REDS FROM YOUR WEAPON!!! in darn near every situation in Hell/Inferno you would be better served with lifeonhit or +crit dmg. also consider getting rid of wrathofbeserker. a lot of people swear by it, but try something else. you may be better served with some life regen (charge or overpower + life regen rune) that you can trigger every 10-15 seconds than something with like a 2minute cooldown - you can always switch back if it goes terribly wrong


agreed.

also theres not a lot of witch doctors here.. seems i screwed up on the character choice


----------



## hellr4isEr

also i think OP should add the freebie thread to the first post for more recognition.. unless ppl really dont wanna give things away

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277607/freebies-ocns-diablo-3-loot-donations


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> agreed.
> also theres not a lot of witch doctors here.. seems i screwed up on the character choice


are you a WD saying you do not like it? I roll all classes, and must say WD is my fav, even in inferno (only have a dh barb n wd that high)
you are correct that there are not a lot of wdocs though, it is definitely the least played inferno character. if you want to compare builds or farm sometime, feel free to add me. battletag is in my signature.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> are you a WD saying you do not like it? I roll all classes, and must say WD is my fav, even in inferno (only have a dh barb n wd that high)
> you are correct that there are not a lot of wdocs though, it is definitely the least played inferno character. if you want to compare builds or farm sometime, feel free to add me. battletag is in my signature.


I do like the WD.. but i feel like i cant farm act 2 by myself.. i need one other person.. and there's no problems.. ACT1 is a walk in the park though.. my battletag is my username here.. jus fyi when u see me add u


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Isn't the DR less effective in later inferno, due to monster level?


Yeh I think monsters are lvl 63 in inferno but since you only compare to your same level someone out there is going to have to do the math to figure it out. Im sure its similar to wow and someone will have figured it out in a few weeks if it hasnt been already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thanks for the long post bro, not sure i even understand half of it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what ive been using for quite some time. I switched my entangling shot to bounty hunter rune for the lifesteal, but then after a while I found no noticeable improvement to my hp regen, so I now switched back to shock collar. That slow combines with the icy slow for my elemental arrow works well with cull the weak
> at least on paper that is (i can't see the differences with my eyes, to be honest)
> smokescreen and vault are self-explanatory
> fan of knives is at least a struggle before death. I like the 320% damage, looks pretty good AOE
> multishot however, is a skill ive been wanting to swap out, but not sure what to replace with it, especially ive already familiarized myself with the skill keys.
> one last question about the first build you posted, i see the left mouse is hungering arrow and the right mouse is elemental arrow with lightning, no slow in both mouse buttons, how do the kiting work???


Gah ur build so bad AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH... lol, you can basically do w/e u want until Inferno where you are forced into certain abilities/spells. So even if your build worked flawlessly you were getting false reinforcement that it is good.

Cull the weak is bad in 99% of situations. Archery is 20% passive and is always active, 10yrds in this game is like 3 feet



And archery is almost better than cull the weak. Brooding is complete and utter trash. Archery is always active while CtW is only sometimes active, and it only works on slow targets, not on slow application. A scoundrel with a frost bow and HIS multishot attack can make it viable but overall its just bad.

You kite with vault and smokescreen and tactical advantage makes you move super fast so you can get away, if you get hit as a DH ur playing it wrong, everything is avoidable with proper play. Ball lightning also does a mini stun and hungering arrow can hit things across the screen and even off t he screen. Try to stay far away from everything so you have time to react.

You double (actually quadruple) up on AoE with Frost arrow and fire at will, multishot is complete trash and frost arrow is ok but ball lightning is better in 90% of cases. Fan of knives is bad in most cases but has its uses, but it has a high skill cap and really isnt worth it unless you have super internet and top tier Korean skills lol... so you have 2 slows + 2 escapes and 4 AoE's with no single target skills.

Entangling shots only purpose is shock collar which is good for reflect mobs in inferno. But devouring arrow with Life oh Hit + Templar is almost as good. Don't use Elemental arrow for reflect mobs unless you are smoke screened. The life leach from skills is bad, but using a bow with a lot of life on hit and a gem, even if it has bad damage is the solution for reflect mobs.

Just copy my first build and stick with it until you realize how awesome it is. I guarentee you at some point it will all click and you will love it. When you get super comfortable with that build then you can try to switch things around but I can tell you I have tested SOOOOOO much stuff out and it really is one of the best builds. It allows you to make mistakes and learn how to play with a large margin of error and extreme safety. It also lets you get back from deaths faster.

Once you learn and feel more comfotable then go back and look at my post again and you will understand everything.

50 disc (10 quiver 10 chest) > Dex > Crit Damage > Crit Chance > Attack Speed > Enough vit/resist so you dont get 1 shot by white mobs/stray projectiles most of the time.

You can play tank as well but its at least 5x as expensive to get gear and I dont enjoy it. You could post your gear too if you want.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, what build do you suggest and how do I use it?
> Why then would my EHP be less if I have more vit?
> Can you explain it better? I still don't understand the computation of EHP


As a monk you want to keep resist and armor % equal and get decent dodge. Its better to have less vitality and more EHP because when you heal you heal more EHP.

If you have 1000 max hp and heal for 100 hp with no resist or armor you heal 100 EHP.
If you have 1000 max hp and heal for 100hp with 50% resist and 50% armor you heal for 400 EHP.

Potions, Class Heals, and orbs will heal you for more EHP if you have more mitigation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Please, if something is wrong/weird in my setup, don't laugh. I've never played a game like Diablo before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your gear is fine... actually ur dps is pretty low. Try to keep a decent weapon and change it every few levels. Shouldnt pay more than 100k, just need dps and a socket. You can search for lvl 60 weapons with reduce level requirement and find insane dps weapons for cheap as well, most people don't know this...

...but your bags make me rage. Any gem below flawless square and any mats below inferno should be vendored/used/AH. Same for pages/books. I prefer to keep the things I always have in my bags in the bottom right since the bag fills from the top left, if you are switching gear, which you will be later, it makes it very easy to not vendor/salvage your gear by accident! I use potions as a delimiter lol...

Your helm should have a purple gem, at least flawless square, and your weapon should ideally have a +300 LoH gem which costs around 600k. If you cant afford it then get a one or two below it LoH gem or a Crit gem in there if your crit is at least 15% and you never die. LoH > all for melee until you understand the game better.

Also go back and find my warrior post, your build is pretty good except bash and your right click are bad, only whirlwind is a good rage spender, the rest are crap. Frenzy is generally preferred esp if you have a LoH gem, which you should have. Besides that it looks fine and most of this is minor quibbles.

Also for shields the big white one, known as a sacred shield, block the most, so get those. The other shields are always worse in armor/block amount. Doesnt matter til inferno though. And spear/polearm has longer range which makes it good, or you can go for fast attack speed for more LoH/procs.

Lastely enchantress is best for melee cuz of chickens and armor increase.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> I do like the WD.. but i feel like i cant farm act 2 by myself.. i need one other person.. and there's no problems.. ACT1 is a walk in the park though.. my battletag is my username here.. jus fyi when u see me add u


Farming act 2 is stupid. Dont do it. And if you do, only do the ZK dungeons at the end. But don't do it. Its bad. Really. DONT FARM ACT 2 lol...

Go back to act 1 and farm that since you can do it at least twice as fast and keep all your NV stacks for the whole act, vs act 2 where most of the act isnt worth doing at all.

You will do act 1 faster, die less, get more rares of lvl 60+ if you farm well, and not be frustrated. You will make gold too!!!


----------



## Sainesk

Agree with Ploppy that act 1 is currently the best place to farm. This post over on the D3 forums is an interesting read in my opinion:


Spoiler: Act 1 inferno is the endgame, here's why:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demigod*
> This thread will show you that the current endgame is actually Act 1 inferno. Why is this the case? I'll explain now.
> 
> First of all, press the Escape button ---> select Options ---> go to Gameplay ---> Tag Display Monster Health Bars and Display Health Bar Numbers (these things are untagged by default).
> 
> Now create a game in Act 1 Inferno, and start killing a few elite and champion packs. Notice that the hp of the elites are around 200-300k each, the champion minions about 200-300k hp each aswell, and the champion about 700-900k.
> 
> Exit that game, now enter Act 3 inferno and start killing a few elite and champion packs again. Note that the elites here have 1.9-2.3m hp, champion minions around 1.7m hp, and the champion upto 4m hp.
> 
> Now, I couldn't find the actual thread because I haven't bothered enough to search for it, but here are the current droprates of iLvl 63 gear:
> 
> Act 1 Inferno iLvl 63: 4.8%
> Act 2 Inferno iLvl 63: 9.3%
> Act 3 Inferno iLvl 63: 16.8%
> 
> 4% iLvl 63 gear in act 1, 16% iLvl 63 gear in act 3. Yet, as the numbers prove, not only do elites and champions have ~8x more hp than elites/champions in act 1, they also hit ALOT harder and have more mobility than act 1 mobs, which WILL matter when you get the elite/champion version of that mob paired with some nasty affixes on them. What this means is that if you do act 1 compared to act 3, you will get THE SAME REWARD TWICE AS FAST AND WITH ALOT LESS EFFORT compared to act 3.
> 
> I just had to make a thread about this. What a major fail endgame lmaooooooooo, so funny to see everyone buying godly gear only to find out that act 3 is way more effort/2x slower AND super high repair costs from dying alot more. And being annoyed alot more because of those inevitable deaths. Gj Blizzard, way to go giving us all the numbers for us to see that inferno is completely broken.
> 
> Anyway, this is probably why people are complaining about act 3 dropping bad stuff. The droprates are as stated and haven't been nerfed, it's just that you kill monsters alot slower there and with alot more effort aswell compared to act 1. To fix this, Blizzard needs to stop QQing about not wanting high end gear to enter the AH so fast, do something about the botters so that the prices become somewhat stable again, and raise the iLvl 63 droprate of Act 2/3/4 - starting with giving act 3 atleast a 30% iLvl 63 droprate.
> 
> The final few chapters of the highest difficulty should have the most rewarding gameplay, not the other way around.
> 
> TL;DR: Act 3 inferno is not as rewarding as it should be considering the amount of gear that you need to obtain before you can farm there vs the reward that you get from farming act 1 inferno.






oh and I like your DH build Ploppy, from trial and error I was already using pretty much the same thing, but I came to my senses and sacrificed spike trap for vault. Used to think I need all the discipline I can get for smokescreen + those extreme high number crits with spike traps are nice, but I guess with the animation delay on traps, I can fire off more than 1 ball lightning anyway to make up for it.


----------



## Smo

I completely agree, I've spent a lot of time and effort to get my Barb to a state that can farm Whimsyshire on Inferno, but I find myself doing Act I runs 99% of the time due to this broken mechanic.

It's quite frustrating, but I have an addictive personality so I'm not bored quite yet!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Agree with Ploppy that act 1 is currently the best place to farm. This post over on the D3 forums is an interesting read in my opinion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Act 1 inferno is the endgame, here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demigod*
> This thread will show you that the current endgame is actually Act 1 inferno. Why is this the case? I'll explain now.
> First of all, press the Escape button ---> select Options ---> go to Gameplay ---> Tag Display Monster Health Bars and Display Health Bar Numbers (these things are untagged by default).
> Now create a game in Act 1 Inferno, and start killing a few elite and champion packs. Notice that the hp of the elites are around 200-300k each, the champion minions about 200-300k hp each aswell, and the champion about 700-900k.
> Exit that game, now enter Act 3 inferno and start killing a few elite and champion packs again. Note that the elites here have 1.9-2.3m hp, champion minions around 1.7m hp, and the champion upto 4m hp.
> Now, I couldn't find the actual thread because I haven't bothered enough to search for it, but here are the current droprates of iLvl 63 gear:
> Act 1 Inferno iLvl 63: 4.8%
> Act 2 Inferno iLvl 63: 9.3%
> Act 3 Inferno iLvl 63: 16.8%
> 4% iLvl 63 gear in act 1, 16% iLvl 63 gear in act 3. Yet, as the numbers prove, not only do elites and champions have ~8x more hp than elites/champions in act 1, they also hit ALOT harder and have more mobility than act 1 mobs, which WILL matter when you get the elite/champion version of that mob paired with some nasty affixes on them. What this means is that if you do act 1 compared to act 3, you will get THE SAME REWARD TWICE AS FAST AND WITH ALOT LESS EFFORT compared to act 3.
> I just had to make a thread about this. What a major fail endgame lmaooooooooo, so funny to see everyone buying godly gear only to find out that act 3 is way more effort/2x slower AND super high repair costs from dying alot more. And being annoyed alot more because of those inevitable deaths. Gj Blizzard, way to go giving us all the numbers for us to see that inferno is completely broken.
> Anyway, this is probably why people are complaining about act 3 dropping bad stuff. The droprates are as stated and haven't been nerfed, it's just that you kill monsters alot slower there and with alot more effort aswell compared to act 1. To fix this, Blizzard needs to stop QQing about not wanting high end gear to enter the AH so fast, do something about the botters so that the prices become somewhat stable again, and raise the iLvl 63 droprate of Act 2/3/4 - starting with giving act 3 atleast a 30% iLvl 63 droprate.
> The final few chapters of the highest difficulty should have the most rewarding gameplay, not the other way around.
> TL;DR: Act 3 inferno is not as rewarding as it should be considering the amount of gear that you need to obtain before you can farm there vs the reward that you get from farming act 1 inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I like your DH build Ploppy, from trial and error I was already using pretty much the same thing, but I came to my senses and sacrificed spike trap for vault. Used to think I need all the discipline I can get for smokescreen + those extreme high number crits with spike traps are nice, but I guess with the animation delay on traps, I can fire off more than 1 ball lightning anyway to make up for it.
Click to expand...

I just sorted throught like 75+ rares and priced/vendored/smashed them and still have 75+ to go........... super tedious so I keep coming here to post.

Vault saves disc because you can use vault instead of smokescreen in many situations, and if you die you can vault over in no time. Also since they nerfed SS you cant deaggro mobs. With tatical advantage you can SS>Vault>Vault>SS and drop aggro for all but the fastest mobs even with a follower.

The only reason to use spike trap is for that Korean build, and only with scatter. Or you know, stack 6 extra damage traps and instagib everything, but its not really worth it except for lulz.

This is the korean build
Spike Trap Scatter 900% WD
FoK 320% WD
2x CA-LFB 600% + up to 600% for grenades

2400% weapon damage that crits with a full hatred meter

But it requires very precise timing and going in melee range almost so its high risk high reward, which isnt worth it on US internet.... my other build is 3x CA-LFB for 900% + up to 900% WD, so 1800% WD and very safe. Clearing trash with scatter is nice and his build is more efficient by far, but you cant play like that with lag. I find having a bat and more regen in general allows me to clear trash almost as efficient as him.


----------



## hellr4isEr

lol ACT 1 it is.. its really easy and can do a nice run in under an hour.. grab a bunch of crap and make tons of gold.. not enuf unfortunately for auction house since everything is overpriced..


----------



## calavera

I accidentally sold my awesome gloves (180dex, 110vit, 7.5cc, 32cd, + other stats) to the vendor and quit out of the game. I thought I was selling some low lvl crap but when I saw my character wearing different kind of gloves in the main menu I was like...... Needless to say I rage quit for the day.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I accidentally sold my awesome gloves (180dex, 110vit, 7.5cc, 32cd, + other stats) to the vendor and quit out of the game. I thought I was selling some low lvl crap but when I saw my character wearing different kind of gloves in the main menu I was like...... Needless to say I rage quit for the day.


ouch, this is why I believe there should be an equipped item lock button, much like the skill lock people have been suggesting - I know i've lost my neph stack more than once clicking near the bottom of my screen, but to lose an item you like is worse...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> ouch, this is why I believe there should be an equipped item lock button, much like the skill lock people have been suggesting - I know i've lost my neph stack more than once clicking near the bottom of my screen, but to lose an item you like is worse...


I really gotta stop reading this thread. If you turn off elective mode it also locks your bars. I lost a 5stack before Ghom last night because I accidently clicked a skill lol.... I usually dont lock it but I had started a few days ago, and this was the first time I lost a stack.

Whats worse is sometimes when I go to town to empty bags I have left the game -_-


----------



## hellr4isEr

does Life on Hit for WD Triple Poison Dart give u life on each poison dart hit essentially meaning LoH is tripled?

ie. 200 Life on Hit using multiple dart shot = 600 life per hit?


----------



## DoomDash

Finally, Inferno is beaten!


----------



## Hoops

Grats DoomDash. What gear are you using? I'm a barb currently stuck in Act 3 fields. I have around 950 all res, 14k DPS, but 0 life on hit. I'm really curious how much more gear it's gonna take me to beat the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> *Gah ur build so bad AAAAAAHHHHHHHHH... lol*, you can basically do w/e u want until Inferno where you are forced into certain abilities/spells. So even if your build worked flawlessly you were getting false reinforcement that it is good.
> *Cull the weak is bad in 99% of situations*. Archery is 20% passive and is always active, 10yrds in this game is like 3 feet
> 
> And archery is almost better than cull the weak. Brooding is complete and utter trash. Archery is always active while CtW is only sometimes active, and it only works on slow targets, not on slow application. A scoundrel with a frost bow and HIS multishot attack can make it viable but overall its just bad.
> 
> You double (actually quadruple) up on AoE with Frost arrow and fire at will, multishot is complete trash and frost arrow is ok but ball lightning is better in 90% of cases. Fan of knives is bad in most cases but has its uses, but it has a high skill cap and really isnt worth it unless you have super internet and top tier Korean skills lol... so you have 2 slows + 2 escapes and 4 AoE's with no single target skills.
> 
> 50 disc (10 quiver 10 chest) > Dex > Crit Damage > Crit Chance > Attack Speed > Enough vit/resist so you dont get 1 shot by white mobs/stray projectiles most of the time.
> You can play tank as well but its at least 5x as expensive to get gear and I dont enjoy it. You could post your gear too if you want.


so meeeeeeean LOL......

about the cull the weak passive.....relax bro...I have used archery for a more than a month, just recently swapped it out for sharpshooter, not realizing cull the weak is 15%. Was using brooding as a regen skill for the level entrance abuse, but now that it doesnt work in inferno anymore I'd gladly swap it out.

super internet is useless in this game anyway. The lag is from the server, not from player's line. I get so many spikes and rubberbands you won't believe my internet speed if I tell you. Man that first 30 seconds in-game.....even if it start to stablize, one vault and WOOT!! spike all the way down to 20 fps.

Will gladly try your skill set, I'm currently still waiting for new items to finish bidding, not too hopeful in getting most, if not any, of them though. Without any new items my resist is a bit too low to survive even act 1 (currently 210 resist all, or something similar).

After yelling that I can't even get out of new tristram yesterday, I somehow manage to get all the way through to skeleton king and kill him in one try, with 5 NV too. Dont even ask me how









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> This is the korean build
> Spike Trap Scatter 900% WD
> FoK 320% WD
> 2x *CA-LFB* 600% + up to 600% for grenades
> 2400% weapon damage that crits with a full hatred meter
> But it requires very precise timing and going in melee range almost so its high risk high reward, which isnt worth it on US internet.... my other build is 3x CA-LFB for 900% + up to 900% WD, so 1800% WD and very safe. Clearing trash with scatter is nice and his build is more efficient by far, but you cant play like that with lag. I find having a bat and more regen in general allows me to clear trash almost as efficient as him.


whats CA-LFB?

also, I've never tried any grenade skills, how do they perform?? Are they any good? Or just good with combined with other stuff??

I tried one in the early levels, threw a few, found that they throw for like the range of piss so I swap it back out immediately









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> gg blizzard gg


more like BG

Bad game? Broken game? I don't know, which one you think it is?


----------



## Fr0sty

making a witch doctor work with pets in inferno is so hard.. but its fun see'ing your pets tank some elites without too much problems.. the only problem is when they stack molten and plague on the same champion pack and reflect damage + illusionist

yes i've had a night with reflect damage + not so random bs affixes

gg blizzard gg

but i found out how much stats you need to make the pets last a while longer in inferno act 1 at least


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Whats worse is sometimes when I go to town to empty bags I have left the game -_-


I've done that a few times!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoops*
> 
> Grats DoomDash. What gear are you using? I'm a barb currently stuck in Act 3 fields. I have around 950 all res, 14k DPS, but 0 life on hit. I'm really curious how much more gear it's gonna take me to beat the game.


If you take a look a couple of pages back I posted my gear and stats (Barbarian) when I beat Diablo on Inferno.

Your resists are pretty good but DPS is on the low side (mine I would consider fairly low also and I have 17.5k). Life on hit is hugely beneficial - I'm considering switching up my build as a dual wield permanently by swapping out Wrath of the Beserker for Overpower and focusing on 2x axes with 900+ life on hit each and improving my crit chance.

Only downside is I'll be in trouble against Nightmarish, Jailer and Shielded elites.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmmm, what build do you suggest and how do I use it?
> Why then would my EHP be less if I have more vit?
> Can you explain it better? I still don't understand the computation of EHP


The builds I use I posted earlier in the thread before the EHP comment.

After way too much thought into it, I figured out what he meant by EHP. It's essentially this; your HP + the amount of dmg an enemy can deal before you die.

So if you have 1000 HP and 50% armor for dmg reduction, then you can face an enemy or enemies that deal 2000 dmg before you die. (obviously, if an enemy can deal 2000 dmg, multiply that by armor .5 = 1000 = dead).

Similarly, if you have 4 enemies that deal 500 dmg, [(500 x .5 ) x 4] = 1000 = dead, so the 4 enemies deal 2000 dmg, but after armor conversion to dmg, they deal 1000. This translates EHP as 2000, because you can face a total of 2000 dmg before you die as opposed to a monster dealing only 1000.

Like I said, the wording is kind of used incorrectly, and it makes it more difficult to understand, because you can't "take" 2000 dmg, you can still only "take" 1000 dmg, but you can face an enemy that can _deal_ 2000 dmg, even though they are in fact only "dealing" 1000 dmg after the armor is factored in.

Oh, and in regards to your EHP being less if you have more vitality... That is not true unless you have less armor because of it. Reasoning is this;
If you have 1000 hp and 50% armor, as explained above, you can face an enemy that deals 2000 dmg. Now say you have 1500 hp and 25% armor, you will still be in the same exact boat as you were with 50% armor reduction and 1000 hp, because an enemy that deals 2000 dmg (2000 x .25) = 500 less dmg... which means your still being dealt 1500 dmg = dead.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> making a witch doctor work with pets in inferno is so hard.. but its fun see'ing your pets tank some elites without too much problems.. the only problem is when they stack molten and plague on the same champion pack and reflect damage + illusionist
> yes i've had a night with reflect damage + not so random bs affixes
> gg blizzard gg
> but i found out how much stats you need to make the pets last a while longer in inferno act 1 at least


Yeah I was raging pretty good with this game today haha. EVERY elite I ran into in act 2 had horde/arcane/ and either reflect dmg or extra health AND frozen or jailer. total garbage. literally EVERY pack I ran into... Nothing like running into 8 champs instead of 3 or 4 with jailer/frozen arcane lasers everywhere. My entire screen was purple!!!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoops*
> 
> Grats DoomDash. What gear are you using? I'm a barb currently stuck in Act 3 fields. I have around 950 all res, 14k DPS, but 0 life on hit. I'm really curious how much more gear it's gonna take me to beat the game.


Well my build is not traditional anymore. I was in A3 struggling with 45k dps, 35k life, 950 resist all, no LoH, 67% critical chance ( 77% with overpower, 88% with wrath and overpower ), 300% crit damage, ect. I think if you play traditional you need literally some of the best gear in the game, especially if you don't go LoH. If you go LoH things are much easier, but that's not just what I did to beat A3-A4. I basically did this with the exact same skills and runes as him except I left insanity on Wrath.




But I was already geared up for crit, so this was very easy for me to do... where my friends who werent geared up for crits like me can't make it work. For me it worked awesome... I literally killed 3 elite packs at the same time with it yesterday, that's how good it can be ( in a3 ). Some elites that jail or wall are a pain though, because you can't run and thats a huge part of the build. One more thing though, I wasn't able to beat Diablo with that setup, I changed it to what you see in the pics.... after a lot of toying around I finally found a setup to work against him/her. Ignore pain was huge for my shadow. My resistance with the above video setup and killing diablo is only mid 800's... but my 2nd weapon does 900 plus LoH ( all I had ).

Here is what my screen looks like normally with this build ( 3 elite packs here ):


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How do you get scammed? Traded outside the AH?
> I know there's scam programs that switch the item at the last min. The person has to guess when you're going to hit okay and hit their swap button at the right moment, but I wouldn't trade outside of the AH due to that.


I traded 2mill for a bow that seemed better than mine, i was told it would be better, and it gave me -5k DPS


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I traded 2mill for a bow that seemed better than mine, i was told it would be better, and it gave me -5k DPS


That's not really a scam. It can be hard to determine what's going to be better sometimes.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I traded 2mill for a bow that seemed better than mine, i was told it would be better, and it gave me -5k DPS


Bows/Xbows are finicky and it really depends on the base stats as to your +/- DPS.

Again there are factors here we can't see like +Loh/+Dex/+Vit...Any of the above, if actually a good roll, is well worth a 5k dps loss...

If you have SS on + the other passives...Could dramatically change the DPS of that bow...

We don't have enough information to say if you were scammed or not to be 100% honest.


----------



## Particle

I'm finding Act 2 of Hell mode very difficult in multiplayer. Perhaps a singleplayer run is in order. It doesn't help that after a few defeats teams tend to break up and quit fighting. They go AFK in town or something--who knows.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> question : does the displayed big font DPS of weapons take stats into account?
> I'm looking at some crossbows.
> basically i searched with dex and vit, and I found this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a nice upgrade, but then I saw this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2nd one has a lot more dex, I wonder if that's already reflected at the DPS number. If not, the 2nd one combined with the socket should give me better damage??
> right now my original DPS with current bow is 10353.69 and 1187 dex. So by doing the math my base dmg should be 877 or something.


Main stats are not calculated into the overall DPS of the weapon. Which is why when you equip 2 like weapons but 1 has a main stat you can use it will show up as more dps once you equip it. Also your second xbow has an open socket. Put a green gem in there and it should blow the other xbow out of the water.


----------



## jbobb

Well, after about 100hrs of playing and currently in Act 2 Inferno, I finally have found my first legendary and it happened to be a set item. I found a pair of Blackthorne's Breeches which were better than the pants I had equipped. Shortly after I found a rare set of pants that will be better after putting some gems in...lol.

Also, I found my highest DPS weapon yet.... It is a 2h staff that does about 1056 DPS. There were not really any other good stats with it excpet it did have -14 lvl requirement so it requires level 46 or 47 to use (not home now so cant remember off hand). Anyone know about how much something like that would be worth?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's not really a scam. It can be hard to determine what's going to be better sometimes.


I know :/ he guys inspected my profile and insisted it would be better for me.. oh well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Bows/Xbows are finicky and it really depends on the base stats as to your +/- DPS.
> Again there are factors here we can't see like +Loh/+Dex/+Vit...Any of the above, if actually a good roll, is well worth a 5k dps loss...
> If you have SS on + the other passives...Could dramatically change the DPS of that bow...
> We don't have enough information to say if you were scammed or not to be 100% honest.


Thanks for the information 

My DH:





I know, graphics are terrible, im playing in minimum settings because im on my netbook


----------



## vitality

do you guys think my stats are good enough for act 2 and maybe 3 inferno? just started act 2 right now. if anyone wants to play add me- xvitality#1905


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> My DH:
> *snip*


Way too much Vit







(nice glass cannon is what I mean)

and...

no! act 1 why you keep doing this to me: got another GG item - not sure if I should keep for my Barb (currently 400 LoH with Gem and like 100 less base damage on his wep), RMAH, or GAH for a ton of Gold and get all around upgrades...



edit: if it helps anyone, i'm wearing 100+ MF before NV for farming... so while I usually just get more junk, I guess I very slightly increase my odds of rolling something like this compared to if I only used NV.


----------



## eternallydead

For those having troubles in Hell...

Search for items with lvl req 60, BUT also have reduced level required.

You can get some end game quality rares usable at lvl 444+ for 5-30k each.

I would recomend a high dps weapon with life leach (not as bad in hell, and you will do a ton of damage)

LoH / All resists / Life regen will also help.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Way too much Vit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> no! act 1 why you keep doing this to me: got another GG item - not sure if I should keep for my Barb (currently 400 LoH with Gem and like 100 less base damage on his wep), RMAH, or GAH for a ton of Gold and get all around upgrades...


You should give that to me for free


----------



## MasterRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Way too much Vit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and...
> no! act 1 why you keep doing this to me: got another GG item - not sure if I should keep for my Barb (currently 400 LoH with Gem and like 100 less base damage on his wep), RMAH, or GAH for a ton of Gold and get all around upgrades...


Yeah this baby is SOOOo much better than mine. Im just too poor and for some reason NEVER roll items like that. Been farming act I as much as time permits with job and such but I have yet to roll anything that good. sigh


----------



## HarrisLam

looks like blizzard needs to get better at math :

so I lost the bid I previously posted, raged and bought out this crossbow for 60k

it's not that expensive, but then I saw this :










I raged A LOT MORE, but then decided to try put it on anyway

and hey look :










any comments on this?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> any comments on this?


Sharpshooter...

The passives weigh in heavily on overall dps.

Plus, you're losing +crit which, is a serious downgrade tbh...

So, that's about right.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Way too much Vit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nice glass cannon is what I mean)
> and...
> no! act 1 why you keep doing this to me: got another GG item - not sure if I should keep for my Barb (currently 400 LoH with Gem and like 100 less base damage on his wep), RMAH, or GAH for a ton of Gold and get all around upgrades...
> 
> edit: if it helps anyone, i'm wearing 100+ MF before NV for farming... so while I usually just get more junk, I guess I very slightly increase my odds of rolling something like this compared to if I only used NV.


MF and NV stacks do not help you roll better stats. Only help the chance that when an item drops it can be magic or better.

You just got a nice RNG weapon.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> MF and NV stacks do not help you roll better stats. Only help the chance that when an item drops it can be magic or better.
> You just got a nice RNG weapon.


I meant that increased quantity of magic items helps increase odds of finding one a little.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sharpshooter...
> The passives weigh in heavily on overall dps.
> Plus, you're losing +crit which, is a serious downgrade tbh...
> So, that's about right.


thats not right no matter whcih direction you look at it from.

look again.

when i equip the bow, it shows i will have less dmg if i change to the crossbow

when i equip the crossbow, it shows i will have less dmg if i change to the bow

they need to be consistent


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thats not right no matter whcih direction you look at it from.
> look again.
> when i equip the bow, it shows i will have less dmg if i change to the crossbow
> when i equip the crossbow, it shows i will have less dmg if i change to the bow
> they need to be consistent


...I understand how the math is working and I gave you the answer.

Sharpshooter.

Right now, looking at your character screen, you're at 100% crit...That changes how the math of that entire formula is calculated.

So you're not calculating based on a 5/6/7/8/9/10% chance of crit anymore, it's 100% chance.

That means that the Xbow (Which is already modified by passives) is MORE DPS at 100% crit than the bow is, which is absolutely correct because the Xbow has a natural modifier.

As a DH, it's important that you learn the math...So, I'd suggest you do but, that math, is spot on.

If you want consistency take off SS when you compare weapons...


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Way too much Vit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nice glass cannon is what I mean)


wat?

I have 9k HP, I've seen DH's with 45k+


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Way too much Vit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nice glass cannon is what I mean)
> and...
> no! act 1 why you keep doing this to me: got another GG item - not sure if I should keep for my Barb (currently 400 LoH with Gem and like 100 less base damage on his wep), RMAH, or GAH for a ton of Gold and get all around upgrades...
> 
> edit: if it helps anyone, i'm wearing 100+ MF before NV for farming... so while I usually just get more junk, I guess I very slightly increase my odds of rolling something like this compared to if I only used NV.


That thing will probably net 100+ mil


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That thing will probably net 100+ mil


20mill ^^


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> 20mill ^^


Is that all? For almost 900 LoH?

Or are you looking to buy?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Is that all? For almost 900 LoH?
> Or are you looking to buy?


I don't see a 100 million gold weapon here. I see 15 - 25 on a good day.

Here is why.

- No socket
- No Crit dmg in the modifiers
- Has IAS built into the weapon
- Isn't an Axe, Hammer or Mighty Weapon so its relegated to a barb offhand
- Missing main stat modifier

Besides the Barb specific issue. All other issues are key ingredients for big money weapons.

I hope Sainesk finds someone who will pay 100 million but an educated buyer would not.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> ...I understand how the math is working and I gave you the answer.
> Sharpshooter.
> Right now, looking at your character screen, you're at 100% crit...That changes how the math of that entire formula is calculated.
> So you're not calculating based on a 5/6/7/8/9/10% chance of crit anymore, it's 100% chance.
> That means that the Xbow (Which is already modified by passives) is MORE DPS at 100% crit than the bow is, which is absolutely correct because the Xbow has a natural modifier.
> As a DH, it's important that you learn the math...So, I'd suggest you do but, that math, is spot on.
> *If you want consistency take off SS when you compare weapons*...


you seem to have misunderstood my point

I know its SS that's messing with the numbers. what I was saying however was that if blizzard is willing to factor in all influences from all sources for the final DPS number at character's detail stats, including a bonus from passive skills, they ought to do the same with those numbers shown on the gears that tell you how your dmg (and life and protection) change if you were to equip that item instead of your current one.

It shouldn't matter if SS is on or not. When its not on, I have say ~10% crit chance. When its on, Im walking around with 100%.

Either way, the number is fixed.

Maybe the crit dmg bonus from my old bow is a really really big factor. Maybe it's not.

If the crit dmg bonus from that bow is enough to outweigh the natural dmg of the new crossbow, it should show red numbers when I move cursor to new crossbow while equipping old bow *AND VICE VERSA*, ie at the opposite case, green numbers should show up.

and from my screenshots you can see that this didn't happen.

My point of that post was that due to SS being taken into account on character details but not on item comparison, the 2 changes are officially incoherent. That "vice versa" part just isn't happening.

yeah from now on I just might have to do what you said @bold, I was simply expressing my disappointment to the 2 kinds of calculations being "out of sync". I was " " this close to throwing the new crossbow back onto the AH too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Way too much Vit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nice glass cannon is what I mean)
> and...
> no! act 1 why you keep doing this to me: got another GG item - not sure if I should keep for my Barb (currently 400 LoH with Gem and like 100 less base damage on his wep), RMAH, or GAH for a ton of Gold and get all around upgrades...
> 
> edit: if it helps anyone, i'm wearing 100+ MF before NV for farming... so while I usually just get more junk, I guess I very slightly increase my odds of rolling something like this compared to if I only used NV.


RMAH!!!! DO IT!!!

EDIT : actually on a second thought, it might not worth more than $10. Decent damage. Got attackspeed bonus and excellent life on hit. However it has absolutely no stats to back it up, and good items have stats all the way up to like end of 2xx.

I dont know, do a search for something similar to this item and see how much they sell for.


----------



## dreadlord369

Can anyone else not login right now? I keep getting Error 300008.

EDIT: NVM, looked it up on Blizzard forums, seems like the servers are having issues.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*
> 
> Can anyone else not login right now? I keep getting Error 300008.
> EDIT: NVM, looked it up on Blizzard forums, seems like the servers are having issues.


Of course this would happen.... just as I am getting done with work and ready to play.







Hope it isn't down too long.

EDIT: And why is it always the America severs that go down when there are issues? According to the server status page, EU and Asia are both up as usuall.

EDTI 2: Any thoughts on how much this may be worth. Only damage stats, but does have -14 lvl requirement.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Is that all? For almost 900 LoH?
> Or are you looking to buy?


not even worth 300k on a good day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> That thing will probably net 100+ mil


if this will net you 100 million then i have a 500 million gold weapon with crit damage + socket









its just another decent weapon but not worth 1 million without a socket .. with a socket it could sell for 1 million.. but thats a gamble

since it doesnt have one it wont sell for half of that value


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> not even worth 300k on a good day
> if this will net you 100 million then i have a 500 million gold weapon with crit damage + socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just another decent weapon but not worth 1 million without a socket .. with a socket it could sell for 1 million.. but thats a gamble
> since it doesnt have one it wont sell for half of that value


Ahh ok. I don't keep up with the market anymore, but that's a dang nice weapon that I would've jumped on for around 15 mil back in the day


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Ahh ok. I don't keep up with the market anymore, but that's a dang nice weapon that I would've jumped on for around 15 mil back in the day


After patch 1.0.3, if a weapon does not have ALL of the following, it is largely considered useless:

- High DPS (over 750 for 1H and 1K for 2H)
- Socket (for LOH or crit damage)
- High main stats used by the class

Things like included native crit damage, Vitality, and IAS can help improve it, but unless it has those 3 categories, usually we are looking at retail worth south of 500K.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> After patch 1.0.3, if a weapon does not have ALL of the following, it is largely considered useless:
> - High DPS (over 750 for 1H and 1K for 2H)
> - Socket (for LOH or crit damage)
> - High main stats used by the class
> Things like included native crit damage, Vitality, and IAS can help improve it, but unless it has those 3 categories, usually we are looking at retail worth south of 500K.


Wow then I could afford to dual wield that weapon on my monk and have over 2k loh, I could stand in everything and not care.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> do you guys think my stats are good enough for act 2 and maybe 3 inferno? just started act 2 right now. if anyone wants to play add me- xvitality#1905


Why do you have all those terrible gems and potions let alone IN YOUR BAGS.... vendor them... are you planning on using a 280 healing potion in inferno sometime? I mean it does reduce the amount of times you die, SINCE YOU WILL BE IN TOWN EMPTYING YOUR BAGS SO MUCH

/end rant

And your shield is really pointy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thats not right no matter whcih direction you look at it from.
> look again.
> when i equip the bow, it shows i will have less dmg if i change to the crossbow
> when i equip the crossbow, it shows i will have less dmg if i change to the bow
> they need to be consistent


It has something to do with not calculating quiver or its attack speed or something. You should be able to look at an item and tell if its better, if its not then its not worth upgrading most likely. And dont compare your sharpshooter dps since its misleading. A lot of people think attack speed and sharpshooter mean they have more dps when it really doesn't. Its very difficult to take advantage of attack speed. I always equip things to check and then check sharpshooter vs actual dps.

Like if you have some gloves that have 10% crit and 200 dex with 20% crit damage and compare gloves with 10% attack speed 200 dex and 20% crit damage, the second pair will be way way better looking with sharpshooter since you "lose" 10% crit with 100% crit sharpshooter, even though they are roughly equal depending on total crit damage.

Post your gear and ID and Ill save stuff for you. If an item is worth less than 150k or so I vendor/smash it. I vendored/smashed like 10 bows better than yours last night. I probably get a full act 1 inferno set for every class each time I clear act 3, and that only the stuff I vendor/smash.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> And your shield is really pointy.


LOL! that's a good inside joke


----------



## Stuuut

What do you guys think?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/wa6f9/farming_endgame_sinks_and_where_you_should_be/


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/wa6f9/farming_endgame_sinks_and_where_you_should_be/


I think my gold is being devalued as we speak D:


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/wa6f9/farming_endgame_sinks_and_where_you_should_be/


All this speak about spending so much RL money on a computer game to be comfortable playing on inferno is really just scaring me away from the game more. I am getting closer to the reality that my gear will never be good enough unless I start paying a** tons of money and/ or farm every waking minute of every day. The more I think about how seriously people are taking this game and making these (to me) ridiculous investments just to say you beat inferno on a hardcore character is amazing to me. I get it, you can get some return on it and some people just really enjoy toting their e-peen or actually have fun with it, but I just can't fathom this personally.

*Sigh* this really makes me sad. This level of gaming is no longer fun for me. For me, LAH and real money upgrades for me has ruined multi-player gaming on the PC for me. Someone with loads of money can just step in and buy all the upgrades and level players who aren't as fortunate. I liked that fact that games used to be based on skill and effort/ real time you put into it like the BF series (at least until you could buy upgrades in BF3). I know a lot of you will argue that some upgrades make no difference whether your good or bad, but there's just so many nubs that take advantage of these options and instead of getting better, they rely on gear only which is what I'm afraid of in PvP for D3.

/rant

Sorry if I upset anyone. Does anyone else feel slightly the same as I?

EDIT: Sorry Stuuut, the "relying on gear" thing wasn't directed towards you. I'm sure you could destroy me with low level gear.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> All this speak about spending so much RL money on a computer game to be comfortable playing on inferno is really just scaring me away from the game more. I am getting closer to the reality that my gear will never be good enough unless I start paying a** tons of money and/ or farm every waking minute of every day. The more I think about how seriously people are taking this game and making these (to me) ridiculous investments just to say you beat inferno on a hardcore character is amazing to me. I get it, you can get some return on it and some people just really enjoy toting their e-peen or actually have fun with it, but I just can't fathom this personally.
> *Sigh* this really makes me sad. This level of gaming is no longer fun for me. For me, LAH and real money upgrades for me has ruined multi-player gaming on the PC for me. Someone with loads of money can just step in and buy all the upgrades and level players who aren't as fortunate. I liked that fact that games used to be based on skill and effort/ real time you put into it like the BF series (at least until you could buy upgrades in BF3). I know a lot of you will argue that some upgrades make no difference whether your good or bad, but there's just so many nubs that take advantage of these options and instead of getting better, they rely on gear only which is what I'm afraid of in PvP for D3.
> /rant
> Sorry if I upset anyone. Does anyone else feel slightly the same as I?
> EDIT: Sorry Stuuut, the "relying on gear" thing wasn't directed towards you. I'm sure you could destroy me with low level gear.


While true that with unlimited real money to throw at the game you could easily beat it, that has always been the case for people who were willing to go thru alternative channels to buy items, it's just now in game and official, so less chance of scams. You can easily beat this game without using real money ever. It will take you longer to do so, but that's the point of it. You do not have to farm every single minute of every single day, you can go and finish the game on your own time, I don't see where the rush is at. There is not even a big need to use the gold AH until act 2 of inferno, and then you may still not have to buy all your gear from there - depending oln cass/dropluck/skill/buildstyle. Sure the AH is there, which puts buying/trading items into the hands of more players very easily, but underneath all that is still the same old Diablo.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> All this speak about spending so much RL money on a computer game to be comfortable playing on inferno is really just scaring me away from the game more. I am getting closer to the reality that my gear will never be good enough unless I start paying a** tons of money and/ or farm every waking minute of every day. The more I think about how seriously people are taking this game and making these (to me) ridiculous investments just to say you beat inferno on a hardcore character is amazing to me. I get it, you can get some return on it and some people just really enjoy toting their e-peen or actually have fun with it, but I just can't fathom this personally.
> *Sigh* this really makes me sad. This level of gaming is no longer fun for me. For me, LAH and real money upgrades for me has ruined multi-player gaming on the PC for me. Someone with loads of money can just step in and buy all the upgrades and level players who aren't as fortunate. I liked that fact that games used to be based on skill and effort/ real time you put into it like the BF series (at least until you could buy upgrades in BF3). I know a lot of you will argue that some upgrades make no difference whether your good or bad, but there's just so many nubs that take advantage of these options and instead of getting better, they rely on gear only which is what I'm afraid of in PvP for D3.
> /rant
> Sorry if I upset anyone. Does anyone else feel slightly the same as I?
> EDIT: Sorry Stuuut, the "relying on gear" thing wasn't directed towards you. I'm sure you could destroy me with low level gear.


+1


----------



## mav451

Heh I was wondering when I'd see BenyBC's posts linked on this thread.
Regarding gold inflation, well without ladder seasons this is what was going to happen. Anyone who played D2 with jsp witnessed this over and over, with the end of each ladder and start of a new one. Massive item deflation as the season went on. D3 having no ladder has created a unique situation and I'm curious how Blizzard will interfere with this maybe a year, or two years from now (just my guess).

I use the word interfere, b/c the current team has a propensity to tweak with a club and not with a brush hahah.

@WeGone and @bajer-
In D2 you were welcome to "buy" your gear as well, either via jsp or via real money (albeit shady-mcshade sites). The availability has always been there in the past, so I'm curious what makes i so different now. I'm guessing the fact that the RMAH is 'state-sponsored', if you will, that makes it tough to swallow?

Oops -SE7EN- also said the same thing already


----------



## funkyslayer

i have a question atm i have a 2 hand axe as wep on my wiz with stats:

DPS 1036.1
damage 996 -1306
0.90 attacks per seckond

+219-452 arcane damage
+19% damage
+257 int
+56 vit

my question is what kind of 1 hand wep do i need to get some more dps out of my wiz and what kind of offhand would i need?

currently i have about 1 mill to spend on man hand wep, would that be enugh or will i just get crap wep for that?

i have IAS rings and stuff already. reason for asking is i need more fast dps for kiting inferno









and also what could i get if i sell this wep to get 1 hand wep?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> @WeGone and @bajer-
> In D2 you were welcome to "buy" your gear as well, either via jsp or via real money (albeit shady-mcshade sites). The availability has always been there in the past, so I'm curious what makes i so different now. I'm guessing the fact that the RMAH is 'state-sponsored', if you will, that makes it tough to swallow?
> Oops -SE7EN- also said the same thing already


My apologies for not being completely informed on the subject. However, I find it sad that people have to find the easy way around obstacles and thrown money at it to make the task at hand "easier". Even more sad that the game devs are buying into this and making money off of it. Greed and using money as a way around a purposly difficult game is not *MY* idea of fun.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> All this speak about spending so much RL money on a computer game to be comfortable playing on inferno is really just scaring me away from the game more. I am getting closer to the reality that my gear will never be good enough unless I start paying a** tons of money and/ or farm every waking minute of every day. The more I think about how seriously people are taking this game and making these (to me) ridiculous investments just to say you beat inferno on a hardcore character is amazing to me. I get it, you can get some return on it and some people just really enjoy toting their e-peen or actually have fun with it, but I just can't fathom this personally.
> *Sigh* this really makes me sad. This level of gaming is no longer fun for me. For me, LAH and real money upgrades for me has ruined multi-player gaming on the PC for me. Someone with loads of money can just step in and buy all the upgrades and level players who aren't as fortunate. I liked that fact that games used to be based on skill and effort/ real time you put into it like the BF series (at least until you could buy upgrades in BF3). I know a lot of you will argue that some upgrades make no difference whether your good or bad, but there's just so many nubs that take advantage of these options and instead of getting better, they rely on gear only which is what I'm afraid of in PvP for D3.
> /rant
> Sorry if I upset anyone. Does anyone else feel slightly the same as I?
> EDIT: Sorry Stuuut, the "relying on gear" thing wasn't directed towards you. I'm sure you could destroy me with low level gear.


Are you seriously concerned about pvp balance? Why does it matter if someone spent $$$ or time to get items. Dont your realize that money is proof of time worked? There is no difference except the people who farm are probably making a lot less $$/hr farming than working at Mcdonalds.

And if you have better gear than someone else because you farm 24/7, or if you got a perfectly rolled entire set from 1 clear of act 3 by chance, or if you bought it with $$$, you still have an unfair advantage in pvp due to gear. PvP will never be balanced in this game because of gear differences. Go play GW2 if you want balanced pvp in a rpg, its gonna the closest yet. Or play BLC.


----------



## Fr0sty

this game is gear dependant

can't build a caracther without gears otherwise theres no specific role thus not being efficient

all out pet summoners,poison themed,or even caster,or even crowd control and so on.. they all need gears themed towards their different types of playing style.. and the stats matter the most and if said stats are OP then in good ammount on each pieces of gears make the players OP

and those who are smarter and have more money win at the end of the day.. but you need both to be succesful.. inteligence and wealth


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> After patch 1.0.3, if a weapon does not have ALL of the following, it is largely considered useless:
> 
> - High DPS (over 750 for 1H and 1K for 2H)
> - Socket (for LOH or crit damage)
> - High main stats used by the class
> 
> Things like included native crit damage, Vitality, and IAS can help improve it, but unless it has those 3 categories, usually we are looking at retail worth south of 500K.


This, unless a Wiz. Wiz should try to keep Vit down as much as possible. Hike up the LoH/LpS and use Energy Armor/Force Armor that makes you only take 35% damage. You still need to run, but with a very high DPS.... you should do just fine. Also use Weapon Magic/Blood Magic. It wouldn't hurt though to have a tank when playing, especially in hell and definitely in Inferno. This setup should use Bliz/Snowbound and Hydra/Venom. Make sure your Int AND Dex is pretty high.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> This, unless a Wiz. Wiz should try to keep Vit down as much as possible. Hike up the LoH/LpS and use Energy Armor/Force Armor that makes you only take 35% damage. You still need to run, but with a very high DPS.... you should do just fine. Also use Weapon Magic/Blood Magic. It wouldn't hurt though to have a tank when playing, especially in hell and definitely in Inferno. This setup should use Bliz/Snowbound and Hydra/Venom. Make sure your Int AND Dex is pretty high.


hell isnt hard

dunno why you are saying that people need gears for hell? especially on a wizzard.. if you are having problems in hell just farm for xp until you reach 60 buy gears for an op archon build and finish hell and go to inferno .. easy as that

ohh btw i found an 893dps ceremonial knife with +100 something max mana + 10 something mana regen per sec with a socket it could have sold for 1 million







desperatly need money for better gears.. ohh well keeping farming until i find the golden item


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> It has something to do with not calculating quiver or its attack speed or something. You should be able to look at an item and tell if its better, if its not then its not worth upgrading most likely. And dont compare your sharpshooter dps since its misleading. A lot of people think attack speed and sharpshooter mean they have more dps when it really doesn't. Its very difficult to take advantage of attack speed. I always equip things to check and then check sharpshooter vs actual dps.
> Like if you have some gloves that have 10% crit and 200 dex with 20% crit damage and compare gloves with 10% attack speed 200 dex and 20% crit damage, the second pair will be way way better looking with sharpshooter since you "lose" 10% crit with 100% crit sharpshooter, even though they are roughly equal depending on total crit damage.
> *Post your gear and ID and Ill save stuff for you. If an item is worth less than 150k or so I vendor/smash it. I vendored/smashed like 10 bows better than yours last night.* I probably get a full act 1 inferno set for every class each time I clear act 3, and that only the stuff I vendor/smash.


Quiver huh? That's for sure something I didn't think of.

No matter. I'll just take SS off while I compare my stuff, just an extra step of time consuming bullcrap

@Bold :









That alone is worth 1 rep









How do you manage to get 10 bows (or lets just say 5, lets be safe) that's better than mine old bow and new crossbow? I mean ones I got might not be very good in terms of dps and stuff, but they have very decent stats? I found it very hard even just to get the *right* stats, let alone a massive amount of those right stats.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> This, unless a Wiz. Wiz should try to keep Vit down as much as possible. Hike up the LoH/LpS and use Energy Armor/Force Armor that makes you only take 35% damage. You still need to run, but with a very high DPS.... you should do just fine. Also use Weapon Magic/Blood Magic. It wouldn't hurt though to have a tank when playing, especially in hell and definitely in Inferno. This setup should use Bliz/Snowbound and Hydra/Venom. Make sure your Int AND Dex is pretty high.


Running is for pansies! Melee Wizards all the way!







JK BTW. Nothing wrong with kiting either and kiters generally have it harder than melee.


----------



## Blindrage606

Been running a 4 piece-TalRasha set(chest piece w/ 3 sockets w/3x +50 topaz)as a melee wiz) for 15%+ elemental damage. Also, cold blooded for an additional 20% on ALL sig/chilled/frozen targets; additionally I have a been using bone chill freeze for ANOTHER 15%+.

For a total of 50% outside of noted DPS on spec sheet. My current DPS is 25k, so with %stack is ~37,500 DPS.

Can anyone else confirm this?

FYI, LoH is about 500, with an 210 Life per Second. Weapon using is a 1000DPS wand 1.55 APS w/ total 1.7APS w/ 9APC(+100 int,etc). Trolling through AIII ATM and could do AIV w/ more LoH and crit chance gear...

My thoughts on Tal Rasha gear: LARGELY underrated set, and as many of blizzard's tool tips, are wrong. This set piece adds 14-15% elemental damage AS frozen/fire/lightning/arcane, not TO elemental spec. However, this gear is expensive as high spec int+all resist gear with perfect rolls, the additional % is absolutely worth it. My best guess is that everyone is just so upset with underpowered legendary items, that this one was overlooked as many of the set pieces with builds spec'ed around bonuses.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Been running a 4 piece-TalRasha set(as a melee wiz) for 15%+ elemental damage. Also, cold blooded for an additional 20% on ALL sig/chilled/frozen targets; additionally I have a been using bone chill freeze for ANOTHER 15%+.
> For a total of 50% outside of noted DPS on inventory sheet. My current DPS is 25k, so with %stack is ~37,500 DPS.
> Can anyone else confirm this?
> FYI, LoH is about 500, with an 210 Life per Second. Weapon using is a 1000DPS wand 1.55 APS w/ total 1.7APS w/ 9APC(+100 int,etc).
> My thoughts on Tal Rasha gear: LARGELY underrated set, and as many of blizzard's tool tips, are wrong. This set piece adds 14-15% elemental damage AS frozen/fire/lightning/arcane, not TO elemental spec. However, this gear is expensive as high spec int gear with perfect rolls, the additional % is absolutely worth it.


if you see yourself doing that damage to targets then your calculations are correct

btw tal rasha's stuff is overpriced like many other set items

the plan i have in mind is getting 2 set items of 2 sets so i get their set bonus of intelligence and the intelligence from the pieces themselves and obviously fill the sockets with more intel

- get intel on gear
- get more intel as a bonus
- add intel gem
- proffit


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if you see yourself doing that damage to targets then your calculations are correct
> btw tal rasha's stuff is overpriced like many other set items
> the plan i have in mind is getting 2 set items of 2 sets so i get their set bonus of intelligence and the intelligence from the pieces themselves and obviously fill the sockets with more intel
> - get intel on gear
> - get more intel as a bonus
> - add intel gem
> - proffit


While I agree that many set items are overpriced, set items such as talrasha,Immortal King, Zunnimasa and screaming chain, COULD be worth asking price to a spec'ed character built around such bonuses. (i.e high DPS spec kite wiz/melee wiz on 15%+ elemental tal rasha bonus)


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

question: how to build pwnage monk?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I traded 2mill for a bow that seemed better than mine, i was told it would be better, and it gave me -5k DPS


Doesn't this drive you nuts?! I wish they would show stat changes on every item you highlight instead of just if it's in your inventory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*
> 
> question: how to build pwnage monk?


Step 1: aquire about 200 mil gold
step 2: high dex, ais, crit chance, crit dmg, vitality, resist all, armor
step 3wnage

EDIT: BTW, good luck, as monks are gunnin for same gear as DH minus the stupid bows... So everything is EX-PEN-SIVE


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> While I agree that many set items are overpriced, set items such as talrasha,Immortal King, Zunnimasa and screaming chain, COULD be worth asking price to a spec'ed character built around such bonuses. (i.e high DPS spec kite wiz/melee wiz on 15%+ elemental tal rasha bonus)


agreed but to a certain degree.. let's look at the price of putting such a setup together and translate that into real money..

and if 2$ is around 1million gold..

do you value a set like that to a couple thousands of real money?

i sure dont


----------



## Zantrill

So, my advice...

Learn what you can about each Char. Troll the AH. I picked a 15K item and sold it for 400K. I picked up a 100K item and sold it for 500K. You don't have real $$$ to pay for quip... Make real $$$ by trolling noobs.... That is all...


----------



## Rickles

almost sold my weapon for 10 mil, but the guy was just running the scamming addon, so I sold it on the RMAH for $10.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> almost sold my weapon for 10 mil, but the guy was just running the scamming addon, so I sold it on the RMAH for $10.


spec please?


----------



## Rickles

It was a mighty weapon (don't have the exact stats at work)

650ish dps
60ish STR
130ish DEX
175ish VIT
100% crit damage
socket (50% crit damage)

*MY ADVICE IS DON'T SELL ITEMS DIRECTLY TO OTHER PLAYERS* it's better to give the AH 15% than to give a scammer 90% and the item, thats just my 2c. Essentially what happened is I was selling the item for 10m, the scammer ( named denZy iirc) would put up 10m than as I put the item up it would change to 1m as his accept button would highlight. This took some prolonged zero counting. I taunted him the entire time saying "your addon is crap bro" and the like, I even gave the guy around 5 chances, after warning him by saying "last chance" he quickly left the game. He had 0 interest in actually buying the item, he was intent on getting it at 10% of my asking price. In hindsight, I should have had a similar looking weapon worth less than 1m and tried to swap that over on him. Oh well, but thanks to the warning yesterday guys!









Also, I picked it out of the AH for less than 200k


----------



## Particle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, my advice...
> Learn what you can about each Char. Troll the AH. I picked a 15K item and sold it for 400K. I picked up a 100K item and sold it for 500K. You don't have real $$$ to pay for quip... Make real $$$ by trolling noobs.... That is all...


That is unfortunate. I for one specifically choose to sell good gear for reasonable prices in the hopes that someone else who could actually get some use out of it will be able to without paying the ridiculously inflated prices typical in AH search results.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> That is unfortunate. I for one specifically choose to sell good gear for reasonable prices in the hopes that someone else who could actually get some use out of it will be able to without paying the ridiculously inflated prices typical in AH search results.


Same here. I know for a fact that I probably underprice my items by a large margin (some still do not sell even then), but it is still more than the vendor would give me. I just want someone to get use out of it and not resell it. I only price higher when I know for sure it is good.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Same here. I know for a fact that I probably underprice my items by a large margin (some still do not sell even then), but it is still more than the vendor would give me. I just want someone to get use out of it and not resell it. I only price higher when I know for sure it is good.


I just have so much crap I have been vendoring, maybe I will start posting this stuff in the freebie thread.. my mules are filling up


----------



## Blindrage606

The prices of Act 1 inferno gear has completely tanked since last week. Keep ahead of the crowd and farm A3 if you still want to make good RMAH+AH cuts.


----------



## 222Panther222

Stuck on "Patch required the game will close instal the patch, you will be able to play after the patch has been applied" Then it close and tell me that it's up to date, when i try to log in it tell me the same thing again..


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Stuck on "Patch required the game will close instal the patch, you will be able to play after the patch has been applied" Then it close and tell me that it's up to date, when i try to log in it tell me the same thing again..


it's the tuesday nerf day. it'll come back up whenever they feel like coming back up


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I just have so much crap I have been vendoring, maybe I will start posting this stuff in the freebie thread.. my mules are filling up


I hear ya. I don't have a problem with someone buying low and reselling as I'm sure a lot of people do that and have probably done with my stuff I have sold cheaper. I just really want my stuff I don't need gone and hopefully get more than a vendor would give me for it with the bonus someone else might find it usefull that doesn't have tons of gold.

Heck, I just sold a 1096 DPS 2h staff on the RMAH for $4. Only stat it had was -14 lvl requirement. May have been able to get more for it (maybe not), but just wanted something and didn't want to have to keep re-posting it on the AH if it didn't sell. I have only made about $5 off the RMAH so far, but it is $5 I didn't have before.


----------



## Particle

The RMAH is ruining the game economy.


----------



## Nw0rb

When the servers are back up anyone wanna make some inferno runs ?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Don't know if this had been posted before, came across this while looking for patch notes. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6036615848
In case it is deleted, or for those that cannot view bnet:


Spoiler: 10 Commandments of Diablo 3 from Jay Wilson



1. Thou shalt have no other fun before me.

2. Thou shalt not make any build, stack any item attributes, or farm in any area that thou thinks is fun in the heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; thou shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, Jay Wilson, will decide what is fun.

3. Thou shalt not take the name of Diablo 3 in vain, because Diablo 3 is fun and your memories of Diablo 2 are false and was not fun.

4. Remember the Patch Day. For six days thou shall labor and farm items to sell on the Real Money Auction House or gold for the Gold Auction House. On the seventh day Jay Wilson will patch the game to nerf whatever was effective or thou deemed fun and thou shall rest, respect error 37 and the Extended Maintenance. On this day thou shall do no playing: you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your manservant, nor your maidservant, nor your cattle, nor your stranger who is within your gates.

5. Honor thy game company and community managers. Be thankful.

6. Thou shalt not farm gold or goblins.

7. Thou shalt not find item upgrades from drops.

8. Thou shalt not break objects or open chests for fun or profit.

9. Thou shalt not bear false witness to Jay Wilson, and thou shall purchase an Authenticator.

10. Thou shalt not covet magic find nor attack speed; nor your neighbor's magic find or attack speed; nor your manservant's.

And Jay Wilson spoke all these words, saying: "I am the Jay Wilson, who brought you out of the land of Diablo 2, out of the house of bondage and into Diablo 3.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Don't know if this had been posted before, came across this while looking for patch notes. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6036615848
> In case it is deleted, or for those that cannot view bnet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 10 Commandments of Diablo 3 from Jay Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thou shalt have no other fun before me.
> 2. Thou shalt not make any build, stack any item attributes, or farm in any area that thou thinks is fun in the heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; thou shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, Jay Wilson, will decide what is fun.
> 3. Thou shalt not take the name of Diablo 3 in vain, because Diablo 3 is fun and your memories of Diablo 2 are false and was not fun.
> 4. Remember the Patch Day. For six days thou shall labor and farm items to sell on the Real Money Auction House or gold for the Gold Auction House. On the seventh day Jay Wilson will patch the game to nerf whatever was effective or thou deemed fun and thou shall rest, respect error 37 and the Extended Maintenance. On this day thou shall do no playing: you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your manservant, nor your maidservant, nor your cattle, nor your stranger who is within your gates.
> 5. Honor thy game company and community managers. Be thankful.
> 6. Thou shalt not farm gold or goblins.
> 7. Thou shalt not find item upgrades from drops.
> 8. Thou shalt not break objects or open chests for fun or profit.
> 9. Thou shalt not bear false witness to Jay Wilson, and thou shall purchase an Authenticator.
> 10. Thou shalt not covet magic find nor attack speed; nor your neighbor's magic find or attack speed; nor your manservant's.
> And Jay Wilson spoke all these words, saying: "I am the Jay Wilson, who brought you out of the land of Diablo 2, out of the house of bondage and into Diablo 3.


I must be crazy but when I don't like a game I stop playing.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> When the servers are back up anyone wanna make some inferno runs ?


and when would that be? 2 hours later? or 3?

if its 2, I *might* play a little before sleep, giving up a bit of sleep time

If its 3.......F this game as I always say, doing maintenance right at my play time on tuesday


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I must be crazy but when I don't like a game I stop playing.


I'm mainly posting to say that it looked like your avatar was dancing perfectly to the Dead Kennedys - California Uber Alles.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> While true that with unlimited real money to throw at the game you could easily beat it, that has always been the case for people who were willing to go thru alternative channels to buy items, it's just now in game and official, so less chance of scams. You can easily beat this game without using real money ever. It will take you longer to do so, but that's the point of it. You do not have to farm every single minute of every single day, you can go and finish the game on your own time, I don't see where the rush is at. There is not even a big need to use the gold AH until act 2 of inferno, and then you may still not have to buy all your gear from there - depending oln cass/dropluck/skill/buildstyle. Sure the AH is there, which puts buying/trading items into the hands of more players very easily, but underneath all that is still the same old Diablo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> All this speak about spending so much RL money on a computer game to be comfortable playing on inferno is really just scaring me away from the game more. I am getting closer to the reality that my gear will never be good enough unless I start paying a** tons of money and/ or farm every waking minute of every day. The more I think about how seriously people are taking this game and making these (to me) ridiculous investments just to say you beat inferno on a hardcore character is amazing to me. I get it, you can get some return on it and some people just really enjoy toting their e-peen or actually have fun with it, but I just can't fathom this personally.
> *Sigh* this really makes me sad. This level of gaming is no longer fun for me. For me, LAH and real money upgrades for me has ruined multi-player gaming on the PC for me. Someone with loads of money can just step in and buy all the upgrades and level players who aren't as fortunate. I liked that fact that games used to be based on skill and effort/ real time you put into it like the BF series (at least until you could buy upgrades in BF3). I know a lot of you will argue that some upgrades make no difference whether your good or bad, but there's just so many nubs that take advantage of these options and instead of getting better, they rely on gear only which is what I'm afraid of in PvP for D3.
> /rant
> Sorry if I upset anyone. Does anyone else feel slightly the same as I?
> EDIT: Sorry Stuuut, the "relying on gear" thing wasn't directed towards you. I'm sure you could destroy me with low level gear.


ehhhh not quite,

even if you don't mind sinking money into the game, you can't buy the gear you want if they are not up for sale

the last few days i've been looking for stuff on GAH and RMAH neither side have anything worth buying, when i shop i want to find stuff with better stats than what i'm already wearing / using

i've been trying to look for some more DPS or more DEX / VIT items for my DH for weeks, and there's simply nothing to be found, anything listed in GAH/RMAH are just been awful


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I just have so much crap I have been vendoring, maybe I will start posting this stuff in the freebie thread.. my mules are filling up


same here, i've just been too busy to take screen cap of the items i have in my 5 mules


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*
> 
> question: how to build pwnage monk?


The best pwnage monk is a buff bot for a WW Barb


----------



## OC-Guru

*ALL EU PLAYERS!*

add me if you wish: Crispe#2606

Thanks.


----------



## Nw0rb

Add me im going to start some inferno runs right now Nw0rb#1271


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm MadAlice #1929


----------



## pistons50

This is what I have been farming act 1 (solo) on. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#fRYdSV!Yea!bbZbcb

I have thought about switching TA to custom engineering and caltraps rune to bait the trap.

My Gear:
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/6076/itemsu.png

(Some gear is still just what I found and I know a lot needs upgrades but I would like to find out which route is better to take before I start making purchases because it depends which way I decide to go.

My choices:
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/1599/statsandweapons.png

Now, I know some may say go try it out and yes I can do that but this isn't exactly what I am running with. I need to know which one to choose and then what new gear will need to go with it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks. I also have run my funds down to about 2 mil so I will need to farm some more I am sure I just would like to know what im looking for or what Im saving up for. Thanks again. Let me know if I missed any info needed to help

Discuss how and what I should improve on and which direction I should go (1 or 2 handed)


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pistons50*


unless your Attack Per Seconds reads 2.00+ then it's best to use which ever weapon gives you the most DPS

ideally would be to hit the magic number 2.35, but that is extremely hard to attain, as the parts & gears required to get those numbers cost waaay too much in GAH / RMAH


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm MadAlice #1929


Added, I hope you're on EU


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It was a mighty weapon (don't have the exact stats at work)
> 650ish dps
> 60ish STR
> 130ish DEX
> 175ish VIT
> 100% crit damage
> socket (50% crit damage)


there's no way this weapon is worth 10 million..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I hear ya. I don't have a problem with someone buying low and reselling as I'm sure a lot of people do that and have probably done with my stuff I have sold cheaper. I just really want my stuff I don't need gone and hopefully get more than a vendor would give me for it with the bonus someone else might find it usefull that doesn't have tons of gold.
> Heck, I just sold a 1096 DPS 2h staff on the RMAH for $4. Only stat it had was -14 lvl requirement. May have been able to get more for it (maybe not), but just wanted something and didn't want to have to keep re-posting it on the AH if it didn't sell. I have only made about $5 off the RMAH so far, but it is $5 I didn't have before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL overselling stuff... seriously there is no way a 1000dps 2hander with no stats except a lower level required would cost more then 4million gold.. that's basicly what you said here ...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> The RMAH is ruining the game economy.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
Click to expand...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Added, I hope you're on EU


sorry haha I'm on US.


----------



## calavera

So any news as to what Blizzard is going to implement in the next patch regarding MF?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So any news as to what Blizzard is going to implement in the next patch regarding MF?


they don't even know WHAT they're going to do yet....


----------



## Fr0sty

magic find will be nerfed for sure.. blizzard can't allow us to find better gears on the ground right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I posted this in D3 official forums:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To Blue or other Blizzard Staff who chooses to read this,

After playing slightly over 350 hours in this game, most spent farming in Inferno Act 1-2, I would like to offer feedback on somethings I feel could use improvement in D3.

Item Properties

I feel that the current RNG that determines item properties is not very intelligent, specifically those for class specific gear. Items should be there to help a player. Now, I am not suggesting that every new item I pick up should be an upgrade as there are definitely different degrees of help. However, it is very common to find a Wizard currently rolling his eyes at yet another Desolator Wand he just ID'ed to have 200+ strength or dexterity. Come on, really? Now while I would definitely love if it was intelligence or vitality instead all the time, that is not what I expect nor ask for. We have a ton of other great properties to choose from that would be infinitely more useful; life regen, chance to freeze on hit, wizard specific properties, ect. In D2 for example, if I picked up a Paladin shield, by default it comes with skills that benefit a Paladin. I understand that a RNG is suppose to be random, but in the nature of items, I feel that it would be much more beneficial if the RNG was more focused towards helping instead of fustrating. This focused RNG may also increase creativity as players will be more inclined to explore specific builds if there were more increased benefits from the gear. Speaking from a role playing perspective, which failure of a crafstman would make so many wands for anyone but wizards? Just imagine it for a second:

- Craftsman shows monk a Striker Wand
- Monk: Uh... say what?
- Craftsman: It's got 237 dexterity!
- Monk: It's a wand... I'm a monk...
- Craftsman: Oh...
- Wizard comes by
- Craftsman: Hey you want this glorious wand?
- Wizard: But it has no intelligence, vitality, or anything...
- Craftsman: Who cares? It has 237 strength! Here I will even throw in a Elder Hat with +147 strength!
- Wizard walks off

Anyways, please think about making RNG for item properties more focused. This leads me to Item Level Drops.

Item Level Drops

Items under the level 60 should not drop. Now before you roll your eyes and think "not another greedy player" hear me out here. The prerequisite of Inferno is to be level 60. Why would a difficulty level reward players with loot subpar to the base line of the difficulty? It is like getting loot with negative stats while playing in normal mode. Unless the purpose of this is to intentionally frustrate players or artificially prolongue the loot hunt, but I honestly am unable to see how this is beneficial to players. What I propose as feedback in combination with the Item Properties feedback is this:

Inferno Act 1
iLevel 61 - 80%
iLevel 62 - 15%
iLevel 63 - 5%

Inferno Act 2
iLevel 61 - 60%
iLevel 62 - 30%
iLevel 63 - 10%

Inferno Act 3
iLevel 61 - 40%
iLevel 62 - 40%
iLevel 63 - 20%

Inferno Act 4
iLevel 61 - 33%
iLevel 62 - 33%
iLevel 63 - 33%

I feel something like this would promote increased interests in players to actually return to farming Inferno again.

Weapon Synergy

I understand that due to the lack of weapon synergy in D2, you wanted more weapon synergy in D3. What I find strange is that despite wanting to promote weapon synergy, the weapons still do not have any actual role in battle and only serve as a baseline to DPS. I propose this compromise instead:

- Give each class new abilities and/or runes that involves the actual usage of the weapons IE a wizard freezes his weapon, hits an enemy, and freezes enemy. This includes unique battle animation and sound effects of course.
- Make weapon DPS and ability DPS two different things again. A monk's fist attacks should not be affected by the spears he carries on his back, just as a DH's trap should not be affected by her crossbow.
- Have more ability synergies with weapons as well as cross ability usage. Part of the great fun in D2 was using other class's abilities through the usage of runewords. Now I am not saying to go back to the time where Hammerdins are spamming teleport, but to be able to use Leap or SS would be pretty cool.

I understand that due to the business nature of things and the long dev and testing time required, much of this feedback may not be currently viable through updates. Food for though for future expansion maybe?

Elemental Indifference

Right now there is not a lot of point to elemental effects. I would honestly prefer if elemental effects mattered more. The reason most players will choose DPS over elemental effects is because the benefits of elemental damage do not come close to outweighing the benefits of DPS.

- Decrease the chance of fatal elemental critical hits of causing enemies to explode/melt to 1%. I will get more into this later.
- Ice attacks and spells should do have the lowest DPS, but normal hits will chill and critical hits have a 10% to freeze. Frozen targets save bosses, uniques, and elites will have a 5% chance of being shattered when hit, regardless of life. Ice was unique in that it was the only thing that could shatter enemies past the point of revive. With all current elements being able to do the same, the only thing left is chill and low DPS.
- Poison attacks and spells should not have any sort of high DPS (Hydra does initial DPS on hit and then leaves a pool of DoT afterwards. The effect afterwards should be DoT. To make it more realistic you can also make it have a critical hit proc one of the following randomly; slow, infect, paralyze, or high, fas DoT.
- Fire attacks should do increased damage to flesh based monsters and generally just do high initial DPS and low DoT afterwards. Critical hits should leave a pool of fire DoT afterwards in the way venom hydras currently do.
- Arcane actually shows promise with its silence proc. The problem is that it either does not proc enough or silence does not last long enough for it to be effective. What I suggest is this; 10% chance to silence for 1.5 seconds on hit and a 10% to silence for 3 seconds on critical hits.
- Lightning effect would be much improved with the following suggestions; 5% to slow or numb on hit due to disorientation and a 5% chance to paralyze for 2 seconds on critical hits.
- I am not too sure what holy damage even does in D3.

Freedom and Continuity

One of the things that made D2 so awesome was the relatively non-stop action due to the freedom available. I would clear the desired areas of a desired act, TP back, and hop in the waypoint and off I go to the next act. Not only does this allow the freedom of farming, but the choice of boss runs as well. Now, our play is interrupted by innumerable cut scenes where one is forced out of immersion and forced to hit the space bar and then confirm the cancellation. I understand that a lot of effort went into the animation of said cut scenes and you are (and rightfully so) proud of your work, but think about this; who likes being forced to watch the same movie over and over where your only escape is to walk out of the theatre each time? Not very fun or sustaining. This is further enveloped in the fact that we are restricted in the act until we complete it, forcing us to either re-roll the game or progress to the end. I understand that Blizzard had remarked at the time that they wanted the players to enjoy the story line. Setting aside my personal opinions of D3's story (it is not positive), but correct me if I am wrong please; isn't that want normal mode was for? You know, the first time everyone played the game and actually paid attention to the cut scenes? Regardless of how people feel about the story, your goal of getting them to watch it has already happened. We went through the story, now we just want to kill the denizens of Hell.

Well, those are my feedback for this game. Hopefully someone important enough to make difference will see this and consider it.

tl/dr:
- System that generates properties for items need more work
- Inferno should not drop items lower than level 60 due to level 60 being the minimum level to enter Inferno.
- Weapons should play a bigger role than just baseline DPS
- Elemental effects should matter more
- We should have a free farm/exploration mode where all Acts and waypoints are available.



Check out this item. Trying to figure out if I want to donate or sell...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Found these as well, thought they were pretty funny. The first one made me pause and the 2nd one was just ironic:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








PS:
Also added new items in Freebie thread! Most of them are 60+ and some nice items in there.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I posted this in their forums:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To Blue or other Blizzard Staff who chooses to read this,
> After playing slightly over 350 hours in this game, most spent farming in Inferno Act 1-2, I would like to offer feedback on somethings I feel could use improvement in D3.
> Item Properties
> I feel that the current RNG that determines item properties is not very intelligent, specifically those for class specific gear. Items should be there to help a player. Now, I am not suggesting that every new item I pick up should be an upgrade as there are definitely different degrees of help. However, it is very common to find a Wizard currently rolling his eyes at yet another Desolator Wand he just ID'ed to have 200+ strength or dexterity. Come on, really? Now while I would definitely love if it was intelligence or vitality instead all the time, that is not what I expect nor ask for. We have a ton of other great properties to choose from that would be infinitely more useful; life regen, chance to freeze on hit, wizard specific properties, ect. In D2 for example, if I picked up a Paladin shield, by default it comes with skills that benefit a Paladin. I understand that a RNG is suppose to be random, but in the nature of items, I feel that it would be much more beneficial if the RNG was more focused towards helping instead of fustrating. This focused RNG may also increase creativity as players will be more inclined to explore specific builds if there were more increased benefits from the gear. Speaking from a role playing perspective, which failure of a crafstman would make so many wands for anyone but wizards? Just imagine it for a second:
> - Craftsman shows monk a Striker Wand
> - Monk: Uh... say what?
> - Craftsman: It's got 237 dexterity!
> - Monk: It's a wand... I'm a monk...
> - Craftsman: Oh...
> - Wizard comes by
> - Craftsman: Hey you want this glorious wand?
> - Wizard: But it has no intelligence, vitality, or anything...
> - Craftsman: Who cares? It has 237 strength! Here I will even throw in a Elder Hat with +147 strength!
> - Wizard walks off
> Anyways, please think about making RNG for item properties more focused. This leads me to Item Level Drops.
> Item Level Drops
> Items under the level 60 should not drop. Now before you roll your eyes and think "not another greedy player" hear me out here. The prerequisite of Inferno is to be level 60. Why would a difficulty level reward players with loot subpar to the base line of the difficulty? It is like getting loot with negative stats while playing in normal mode. Unless the purpose of this is to intentionally frustrate players or artificially prolongue the loot hunt, but I honestly am unable to see how this is beneficial to players. What I propose as feedback in combination with the Item Properties feedback is this:
> Inferno Act 1
> iLevel 61 - 80%
> iLevel 62 - 15%
> iLevel 63 - 5%
> Inferno Act 2
> iLevel 61 - 60%
> iLevel 62 - 30%
> iLevel 63 - 10%
> Inferno Act 3
> iLevel 61 - 40%
> iLevel 62 - 40%
> iLevel 63 - 20%
> Inferno Act 4
> iLevel 61 - 33%
> iLevel 62 - 33%
> iLevel 63 - 33%
> I feel something like this would promote increased interests in players to actually return to farming Inferno again.
> Weapon Synergy
> I understand that due to the lack of weapon synergy in D2, you wanted more weapon synergy in D3. What I find strange is that despite wanting to promote weapon synergy, the weapons still do not have any actual role in battle and only serve as a baseline to DPS. I propose this compromise instead:
> - Give each class new abilities and/or runes that involves the actual usage of the weapons IE a wizard freezes his weapon, hits an enemy, and freezes enemy. This includes unique battle animation and sound effects of course.
> - Make weapon DPS and ability DPS two different things again. A monk's fist attacks should not be affected by the spears he carries on his back, just as a DH's trap should not be affected by her crossbow.
> - Have more ability synergies with weapons as well as cross ability usage. Part of the great fun in D2 was using other class's abilities through the usage of runewords. Now I am not saying to go back to the time where Hammerdins are spamming teleport, but to be able to use Leap or SS would be pretty cool.
> I understand that due to the business nature of things and the long dev and testing time required, much of this feedback may not be currently viable through updates. Food for though for future expansion maybe?
> Elemental Indifference
> Right now there is not a lot of point to elemental effects. I would honestly prefer if elemental effects mattered more. The reason most players will choose DPS over elemental effects is because the benefits of elemental damage do not come close to outweighing the benefits of DPS.
> - Decrease the chance of fatal elemental critical hits of causing enemies to explode/melt to 1%. I will get more into this later.
> - Ice attacks and spells should do have the lowest DPS, but normal hits will chill and critical hits have a 10% to freeze. Frozen targets save bosses, uniques, and elites will have a 5% chance of being shattered when hit, regardless of life. Ice was unique in that it was the only thing that could shatter enemies past the point of revive. With all current elements being able to do the same, the only thing left is chill and low DPS.
> - Poison attacks and spells should not have any sort of high DPS (Hydra does initial DPS on hit and then leaves a pool of DoT afterwards. The effect afterwards should be DoT. To make it more realistic you can also make it have a critical hit proc one of the following randomly; slow, infect, paralyze, or high, fas DoT.
> - Fire attacks should do increased damage to flesh based monsters and generally just do high initial DPS and low DoT afterwards. Critical hits should leave a pool of fire DoT afterwards in the way venom hydras currently do.
> - Arcane actually shows promise with its silence proc. The problem is that it either does not proc enough or silence does not last long enough for it to be effective. What I suggest is this; 10% chance to silence for 1.5 seconds on hit and a 10% to silence for 3 seconds on critical hits.
> - Lightning effect would be much improved with the following suggestions; 5% to slow or numb on hit due to disorientation and a 5% chance to paralyze for 2 seconds on critical hits.
> - I am not too sure what holy damage even does in D3.
> Freedom and Continuity
> One of the things that made D2 so awesome was the relatively non-stop action due to the freedom available. I would clear the desired areas of a desired act, TP back, and hop in the waypoint and off I go to the next act. Not only does this allow the freedom of farming, but the choice of boss runs as well. Now, our play is interrupted by innumerable cut scenes where one is forced out of immersion and forced to hit the space bar and then confirm the cancellation. I understand that a lot of effort went into the animation of said cut scenes and you are (and rightfully so) proud of your work, but think about this; who likes being forced to watch the same movie over and over where your only escape is to walk out of the theatre each time? Not very fun or sustaining. This is further enveloped in the fact that we are restricted in the act until we complete it, forcing us to either re-roll the game or progress to the end. I understand that Blizzard had remarked at the time that they wanted the players to enjoy the story line. Setting aside my personal opinions of D3's story (it is not positive), but correct me if I am wrong please; isn't that want normal mode was for? You know, the first time everyone played the game and actually paid attention to the cut scenes? Regardless of how people feel about the story, your goal of getting them to watch it has already happened. We went through the story, now we just want to kill the denizens of Hell.
> Well, those are my feedback for this game. Hopefully someone important enough to make difference will see this and consider it.
> tl/dr:
> - System that generates properties for items need more work
> - Inferno should not drop items lower than level 60 due to level 60 being the minimum level to enter Inferno.
> - Weapons should play a bigger role than just baseline DPS
> - Elemental effects should matter more
> - We should have a free farm/exploration mode where all Acts and waypoints are available.
> 
> 
> Check out this item. Trying to figure out if I want to donate or sell...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these as well, thought they were pretty funny. The first one made me pause and the 2nd one was just ironic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> Also added new items in Freebie thread! Most of them are 60+ and some nice items in there.


Donate!!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Donate!!!!


Leaning towards that way. It is pretty nice isn't it?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Check out this item. Trying to figure out if I want to donate or sell...


I will type donate as soon as you post a pic of a 1k dps bow









by the way, anyone got a not-that-bad ring for DH for donation?

I didn't really want to ask for items and stuff, but I just realized I got a lv 39 ring I never switched out.

because stupid blizzard didn't bother to show both equipped rings when you move cursor to a ring in your inventory

like wth is that all about? I thought that's intuitive.

the stats of that ring :

6-12 damage
attack speed 6%

I think that's fairly easy to beat

thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I will type donate as soon as you post a pic of a 1k dps bow


I found a 1K DPS bow with -13 level requirement before. Gave it to my friend. He used it until a while back. Then the crap nugget sold it on the AH for $3 mil.






























Edit:
Oh yea... I posted some rings in the freebie thread. Go check.

Edit 2:







Disregard that please. I posted Amulets not Rings... Sorry about that.


----------



## OC-Guru

Is anyone in this thread playing on the EU side of Diablo 3??


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Is anyone in this thread playing on the EU side of Diablo 3??


I am.

SarSha#2767

Don't forget to note you from OCN.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> I am.
> SarSha#2767
> Don't forget to note you from OCN.


What act are you currently doing? and what difficulty?


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> What act are you currently doing? and what difficulty?


Inferno Act 2 at the moment.
I play a tornado barb

BTW, i'm at work now, will be home in about 7 hours.


----------



## Smo

I'm Smo#2882 - EU Barbarian. Completed Inferno and currently farming Act I and Whimsyshire.


----------



## HarrisLam

speaking of Whimsyshire, can someone explain to me the benefits of farming there instead of doing the normal acts?

any special drop rates or anything? What's the reason behind this?

I've been in Whimsyshire hell when I was lv 5x , and I felt the mobs are very hard to deal with, what's the point if there's nothing special I want from there?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I posted this in D3 official forums:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To Blue or other Blizzard Staff who chooses to read this,
> After playing slightly over 350 hours in this game, most spent farming in Inferno Act 1-2, I would like to offer feedback on somethings I feel could use improvement in D3.
> Item Properties
> I feel that the current RNG that determines item properties is not very intelligent, specifically those for class specific gear. Items should be there to help a player. Now, I am not suggesting that every new item I pick up should be an upgrade as there are definitely different degrees of help. However, it is very common to find a Wizard currently rolling his eyes at yet another Desolator Wand he just ID'ed to have 200+ strength or dexterity. Come on, really? Now while I would definitely love if it was intelligence or vitality instead all the time, that is not what I expect nor ask for. We have a ton of other great properties to choose from that would be infinitely more useful; life regen, chance to freeze on hit, wizard specific properties, ect. In D2 for example, if I picked up a Paladin shield, by default it comes with skills that benefit a Paladin. I understand that a RNG is suppose to be random, but in the nature of items, I feel that it would be much more beneficial if the RNG was more focused towards helping instead of fustrating. This focused RNG may also increase creativity as players will be more inclined to explore specific builds if there were more increased benefits from the gear. Speaking from a role playing perspective, which failure of a crafstman would make so many wands for anyone but wizards? Just imagine it for a second:
> - Craftsman shows monk a Striker Wand
> - Monk: Uh... say what?
> - Craftsman: It's got 237 dexterity!
> - Monk: It's a wand... I'm a monk...
> - Craftsman: Oh...
> - Wizard comes by
> - Craftsman: Hey you want this glorious wand?
> - Wizard: But it has no intelligence, vitality, or anything...
> - Craftsman: Who cares? It has 237 strength! Here I will even throw in a Elder Hat with +147 strength!
> - Wizard walks off
> Anyways, please think about making RNG for item properties more focused. This leads me to Item Level Drops.
> Item Level Drops
> Items under the level 60 should not drop. Now before you roll your eyes and think "not another greedy player" hear me out here. The prerequisite of Inferno is to be level 60. Why would a difficulty level reward players with loot subpar to the base line of the difficulty? It is like getting loot with negative stats while playing in normal mode. Unless the purpose of this is to intentionally frustrate players or artificially prolongue the loot hunt, but I honestly am unable to see how this is beneficial to players. What I propose as feedback in combination with the Item Properties feedback is this:
> Inferno Act 1
> iLevel 61 - 80%
> iLevel 62 - 15%
> iLevel 63 - 5%
> Inferno Act 2
> iLevel 61 - 60%
> iLevel 62 - 30%
> iLevel 63 - 10%
> Inferno Act 3
> iLevel 61 - 40%
> iLevel 62 - 40%
> iLevel 63 - 20%
> Inferno Act 4
> iLevel 61 - 33%
> iLevel 62 - 33%
> iLevel 63 - 33%
> I feel something like this would promote increased interests in players to actually return to farming Inferno again.
> Weapon Synergy
> I understand that due to the lack of weapon synergy in D2, you wanted more weapon synergy in D3. What I find strange is that despite wanting to promote weapon synergy, the weapons still do not have any actual role in battle and only serve as a baseline to DPS. I propose this compromise instead:
> - Give each class new abilities and/or runes that involves the actual usage of the weapons IE a wizard freezes his weapon, hits an enemy, and freezes enemy. This includes unique battle animation and sound effects of course.
> - Make weapon DPS and ability DPS two different things again. A monk's fist attacks should not be affected by the spears he carries on his back, just as a DH's trap should not be affected by her crossbow.
> - Have more ability synergies with weapons as well as cross ability usage. Part of the great fun in D2 was using other class's abilities through the usage of runewords. Now I am not saying to go back to the time where Hammerdins are spamming teleport, but to be able to use Leap or SS would be pretty cool.
> I understand that due to the business nature of things and the long dev and testing time required, much of this feedback may not be currently viable through updates. Food for though for future expansion maybe?
> Elemental Indifference
> Right now there is not a lot of point to elemental effects. I would honestly prefer if elemental effects mattered more. The reason most players will choose DPS over elemental effects is because the benefits of elemental damage do not come close to outweighing the benefits of DPS.
> - Decrease the chance of fatal elemental critical hits of causing enemies to explode/melt to 1%. I will get more into this later.
> - Ice attacks and spells should do have the lowest DPS, but normal hits will chill and critical hits have a 10% to freeze. Frozen targets save bosses, uniques, and elites will have a 5% chance of being shattered when hit, regardless of life. Ice was unique in that it was the only thing that could shatter enemies past the point of revive. With all current elements being able to do the same, the only thing left is chill and low DPS.
> - Poison attacks and spells should not have any sort of high DPS (Hydra does initial DPS on hit and then leaves a pool of DoT afterwards. The effect afterwards should be DoT. To make it more realistic you can also make it have a critical hit proc one of the following randomly; slow, infect, paralyze, or high, fas DoT.
> - Fire attacks should do increased damage to flesh based monsters and generally just do high initial DPS and low DoT afterwards. Critical hits should leave a pool of fire DoT afterwards in the way venom hydras currently do.
> - Arcane actually shows promise with its silence proc. The problem is that it either does not proc enough or silence does not last long enough for it to be effective. What I suggest is this; 10% chance to silence for 1.5 seconds on hit and a 10% to silence for 3 seconds on critical hits.
> - Lightning effect would be much improved with the following suggestions; 5% to slow or numb on hit due to disorientation and a 5% chance to paralyze for 2 seconds on critical hits.
> - I am not too sure what holy damage even does in D3.
> Freedom and Continuity
> One of the things that made D2 so awesome was the relatively non-stop action due to the freedom available. I would clear the desired areas of a desired act, TP back, and hop in the waypoint and off I go to the next act. Not only does this allow the freedom of farming, but the choice of boss runs as well. Now, our play is interrupted by innumerable cut scenes where one is forced out of immersion and forced to hit the space bar and then confirm the cancellation. I understand that a lot of effort went into the animation of said cut scenes and you are (and rightfully so) proud of your work, but think about this; who likes being forced to watch the same movie over and over where your only escape is to walk out of the theatre each time? Not very fun or sustaining. This is further enveloped in the fact that we are restricted in the act until we complete it, forcing us to either re-roll the game or progress to the end. I understand that Blizzard had remarked at the time that they wanted the players to enjoy the story line. Setting aside my personal opinions of D3's story (it is not positive), but correct me if I am wrong please; isn't that want normal mode was for? You know, the first time everyone played the game and actually paid attention to the cut scenes? Regardless of how people feel about the story, your goal of getting them to watch it has already happened. We went through the story, now we just want to kill the denizens of Hell.
> Well, those are my feedback for this game. Hopefully someone important enough to make difference will see this and consider it.
> tl/dr:
> - System that generates properties for items need more work
> - Inferno should not drop items lower than level 60 due to level 60 being the minimum level to enter Inferno.
> - Weapons should play a bigger role than just baseline DPS
> - Elemental effects should matter more
> - We should have a free farm/exploration mode where all Acts and waypoints are available.
> 
> 
> Check out this item. Trying to figure out if I want to donate or sell...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these as well, thought they were pretty funny. The first one made me pause and the 2nd one was just ironic:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> Also added new items in Freebie thread! Most of them are 60+ and some nice items in there.


Their names are quite accurate descriptions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I will type donate as soon as you post a pic of a 1k dps bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, anyone got a not-that-bad ring for DH for donation?
> I didn't really want to ask for items and stuff, but I just realized I got a lv 39 ring I never switched out.
> because stupid blizzard didn't bother to show both equipped rings when you move cursor to a ring in your inventory
> like wth is that all about? I thought that's intuitive.
> the stats of that ring :
> 6-12 damage
> attack speed 6%
> I think that's fairly easy to beat
> thanks


hold ALT


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of Whimsyshire, can someone explain to me the benefits of farming there instead of doing the normal acts?
> any special drop rates or anything? What's the reason behind this?
> I've been in Whimsyshire hell when I was lv 5x , and I felt the mobs are very hard to deal with, what's the point if there's nothing special I want from there?


Whimsyshire drop rates are slightly higher than Act IV Inferno IIRC (otherwise, exactly the same). The monsters are roughly equal to Act IV (again, if not slightly harder).

Typically I do a normal Act I farming run;

- Cemetery of the Forsaken
- Festering Woods
- Leoric's Manor
- Northern Highlands Watchtower
- Warden
- Butcher

Then I head over and do Whimsyshire afterwards with 5 stacks.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Whimsyshire drop rates are slightly higher than Act IV Inferno IIRC (otherwise, exactly the same). The monsters are roughly equal to Act IV (again, if not slightly harder).
> Typically I do a normal Act I farming run;
> - Cemetery of the Forsaken
> - Festering Woods
> - Leoric's Manor
> - Northern Highlands Watchtower
> - Warden
> - Butcher
> Then I head over and do Whimsyshire afterwards with 5 stacks.


if they are roughly equal to mobs in act 4, do you die a lot?

I can't imagine myself doing the inferno one. I barely have 300 resist all


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I barely have 300 resist all


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> if they are roughly equal to mobs in act 4, do you die a lot?
> I can't imagine myself doing the inferno one. I barely have 300 resist all


I only die if I come across a horrific elite pack. Nightmarish and Shielding are my weakpoints because I rely somewhat on my Life on Hit to survive. My resist all is around 1k with my two highest at 1.2k (Physical and Fire IIRC) and even then (with 1k life on hit) my health drops rapidly but is sustainable.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*


dude the resist gears are expensive :'(

and I have a few items with high resist, a few with low resist, a few with no resist (im trying hard to bid ones that have good resist, but failing so far)

Have absolutely no resist on my jewelry

i just recently got the achievement that said I picked up my 1 millionth gold, how am I gonna afford gears that are like a million a piece....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I only die if I come across a horrific elite pack. Nightmarish and Shielding are my weakpoints because I rely somewhat on my Life on Hit to survive. My resist all is around 1k with my two highest at 1.2k (Physical and Fire IIRC) and even then (with 1k life on hit) my health drops rapidly but is sustainable.


I used to hate fast A LOT, especially for those spiderlings and soul rippers. GOD are they annoying

shielding is not as gay as invulnerable imo

hate jailors. waller elites are lame too, they often lock me into 1 spot where I can't move at all

And waller plus vortex is just impossible

My new crossbow has decent LOH, should I be seeing green numbers popping out of my head if I selected to show damage dealt?

Cuz I'm not seeing anything


----------



## DoomDash

This build I learned from others may need to be nerfed. This is A4 Inferno:


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dude the resist gears are expensive :'(
> 
> and I have a few items with high resist, a few with low resist, a few with no resist (im trying hard to bid ones that have good resist, but failing so far)
> 
> Have absolutely no resist on my jewelry
> 
> i just recently got the achievement that said I picked up my 1 millionth gold, how am I gonna afford gears that are like a million a piece...


If you aren't going to spend real life money, and you don't have friends to give you good stuff... than I suggest learning each class and what gear is worth. Do this as I have. Then do searches in AH. Find real cheap, sell high. I found a gear I bought for 15K and sold it for 400K, same with a 100K and sold it for 500K.

You must farm as well. Learn each class, and get used to selling gear you find.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> If you aren't going to spend real life money, and you don't have friends to give you good stuff... than I suggest learning each class and what gear is worth. Do this as I have. Then do searches in AH. Find real cheap, sell high. *I found a gear I bought for 15K and sold it for 400K, same with a 100K and sold it for 500K.*
> You must farm as well. Learn each class, and get used to selling gear you find.


that would be really hard. I dont know, maybe Im doing it wrong.

I'm a DH, at this point, I basically do search on resist all (60), dex and vit.

Sometimes if that particular gear is very expensive (e.g. jewelry), I search for only resist all and dex (I have like 45k hp, at this point in the game I feel like I could sacrifice a bit of HP for more damage and cheaper priced new gear)

even then, they could still be expensive. the lowest buyout price for things I search would be something like 200k, and all the good items that look cheap(say 20k) have like 1d5h remaining, so within 24 hours its gonna shoot all the way up to like 400k or above. I dont know how you managed to catch those cheap items, but I definitely tried hard enough myself but didnt get much result.

maybe it's just DH being too hot as a class.

I think I have 700k in bank as we speak (working now). I wonder what that can net me.

successfully sold a ring and received 68k, already got hella excited about it, heh


----------



## OC-Guru

I'll add all the EU players when i get back from work (~3hours) I'm interested in helping people that are struggling with hell difficulty so if you need some free help, PM me and I'll add you


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I will type donate as soon as you post a pic of a 1k dps bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, anyone got a not-that-bad ring for DH for donation?
> I didn't really want to ask for items and stuff, but I just realized I got a lv 39 ring I never switched out.
> because stupid blizzard didn't bother to show both equipped rings when you move cursor to a ring in your inventory
> like wth is that all about? I thought that's intuitive.
> the stats of that ring :
> 6-12 damage
> attack speed 6%
> I think that's fairly easy to beat
> thanks


There's lots of rings on the AH better than that for like 5k buyout, just search for like 50 dex/vit/or whatever you need, I don't really know, I'm still really new to this game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There's lots of rings on the AH better than that for like 5k buyout, just search for like 50 dex/vit/or whatever you need, I don't really know, I'm still really new to this game.


dont know, haven't tried searching yet.

It was from when I was like lv 40, when the weapon is still like 100dps or below, and that 6-12 dmg and (previously)12% attack speed was an extremely good upgrade.









but if I were to spend gold on it, I'm not buying anything without resist all at this point in time, and those are expensive. It's very important for me to farm comfortably


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dude the resist gears are expensive :'(
> and I have a few items with high resist, a few with low resist, a few with no resist (im trying hard to bid ones that have good resist, but failing so far)
> Have absolutely no resist on my jewelry
> i just recently got the achievement that said I picked up my 1 millionth gold, how am I gonna afford gears that are like a million a piece....
> I used to hate fast A LOT, especially for those spiderlings and soul rippers. GOD are they annoying
> shielding is not as gay as invulnerable imo
> hate jailors. waller elites are lame too, they often lock me into 1 spot where I can't move at all
> And waller plus vortex is just impossible
> My new crossbow has decent LOH, should I be seeing green numbers popping out of my head if I selected to show damage dealt?
> Cuz I'm not seeing anything


i got myself a full set of gears that give me 576 all resist for as much as 300k.. 500k with weapon included... really its cheap + it has 800+ life regen and some decent armor

btw i used to hate most of these suffixes but i now dont really care about them since i got some acceptable gears

its only when they have weird combo's like jailer frozen desecration waller

or arcane mortar shielding frozen and so on.. basicly if they are anti range and anti melee in the same lot then i know it will take some effort otherwise im good.. reflect damage used to piss me off when i was weak now its a joke

get high dex and life regen + a bit of life on hit.. try to have at the very least 1000 of both at least.. so that when you dps reflect damage packs you dont end up killing you in just 2 shots or so .. try it in act I and if you dont feel its enough then get more and more

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that would be really hard. I dont know, maybe Im doing it wrong.
> I'm a DH, at this point, I basically do search on resist all (60), dex and vit.
> Sometimes if that particular gear is very expensive (e.g. jewelry), I search for only resist all and dex (I have like 45k hp, at this point in the game I feel like I could sacrifice a bit of HP for more damage and cheaper priced new gear)
> even then, they could still be expensive. the lowest buyout price for things I search would be something like 200k, and all the good items that look cheap(say 20k) have like 1d5h remaining, so within 24 hours its gonna shoot all the way up to like 400k or above. I dont know how you managed to catch those cheap items, but I definitely tried hard enough myself but didnt get much result.
> maybe it's just DH being too hot as a class.
> I think I have 700k in bank as we speak (working now). I wonder what that can net me.
> successfully sold a ring and received 68k, already got hella excited about it, heh


i wouldnt put a specific number of resist all in the search founction.. instead i would search for high dex and leave every other spaces empty in the side number box next to the field search.. this way you can sift through items that have a minimum dex numbers you seek.. yet giving you some all resist on the side.. the point of a deamon hunter is to go glass cannon and get high dps

it doesnt mean you have to get high cost gears to make it work.. you can save alot by being a bit cheap as long as you have the right gears to get you through inferno at your pace then its all good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dont know, haven't tried searching yet.
> It was from when I was like lv 40, when the weapon is still like 100dps or below, and that 6-12 dmg and (previously)12% attack speed was an extremely good upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if I were to spend gold on it, I'm not buying anything without resist all at this point in time, and those are expensive. It's very important for me to farm comfortably


dont force yourself into having high resist all on every piece of gear you have

go for dps and then if you can afford something else on top then why not.. but go for the dps upgrade in the form of crit chance,crit damage,dexterity and then something else

good gears with decent numbers in every slot dont always cost much if you know where to look.. and searching alot will give you a general idea about cost of stats per certain ammount on certain gears

but be advised.. rings and amulet are the things i wouldnt cheap out on if you want to go crit build for deamon hunter


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i got myself a full set of gears that give me 576 all resist for as much as 300k.. 500k with weapon included... really its cheap + it has 800+ life regen and some decent armor
> 
> i wouldnt put a specific number of resist all in the search founction.. instead i would search for high dex and leave every other spaces empty in the side number box next to the field search.. this way you can sift through items that have a minimum dex numbers you seek.. yet giving you some all resist on the side.. the point of a deamon hunter is to go glass cannon and get high dps
> it doesnt mean you have to get high cost gears to make it work.. you can save alot by being a bit cheap as long as you have the right gears to get you through inferno at your pace then its all good
> dont force yourself into having high resist all on every piece of gear you have
> go for dps and then if you can afford something else on top then why not.. but go for the dps upgrade in the form of crit chance,crit damage,dexterity and then something else
> good gears with decent numbers in every slot dont always cost much if you know where to look.. and searching alot will give you a general idea about cost of stats per certain ammount on certain gears
> but be advised.. rings and amulet are the things i wouldnt cheap out on if you want to go crit build for deamon hunter


I know, I'm just trying to aim higher at the start, so that I dont need to keep replacing them. guess I'll be good for a while once I reach 500 resist

I do search a lot, I don't have a lot of play time every week, sometimes I even make it feel like I go to AH more than I play the actual game (this is one sad thing about this game and why I don't really like it so much)

maybe I'm aiming too high to find cheap stuff


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I only die if I come across a horrific elite pack. Nightmarish and Shielding are my weakpoints because I rely somewhat on my Life on Hit to survive. My resist all is around 1k with my two highest at 1.2k (Physical and Fire IIRC) and even then (with 1k life on hit) my health drops rapidly but is sustainable.


My gear giving me 800-850 AR (With war cry buff).
I guess farming act 2 will be safe for me.
Act 1 i swap few items for around 17k dmg and 600 AR, i kill the elites pretty fast there.

1400 LoH
5.5k armor if i remember right

Long way to farm act 3 i guess.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> My gear giving me 800-850 AR (With war cry buff).
> I guess farming act 2 will be safe for me.
> Act 1 i swap few items for around 17k dmg and 600 AR, i kill the elites pretty fast there.
> 1400 LoH
> 5.5k armor if i remember right
> Long way to farm act 3 i guess.


You should laugh at Act II with 800 AR, 1400 LOH and 17k DPS. To beat Act IV I had 1000-1200 AR, 950 LOH and 17.5k DPS, although you don't *need* that much AR.

I defeated Diablo with a dual wield solution and so now I'm experimenting with two LOH weapons around 800DPS and dropping some passive skills (AH is currently down so not sure if I won the bid on a LOH sword I was looking at) and switching out Wrath of the Beserker for Overpower (although it's nice seeing 108k DPS with Wrath).

I farm Act I with just shy of 60k DPS using a two handed polearm which leaves me with around 48k HP and 800 AR. Makes the whole run around 10 minutes faster - I can tear down elites much quicker than using my Tank spec.

I'm at work right now so can't really share much, it'll have to wait until I get home (lunch time I'll manage a quick Act I farming run through







)


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> You should laugh at Act II with 800 AR, 1400 LOH and 17k DPS. To beat Act IV I had 1000-1200 AR, 950 LOH and 17.5k DPS, although you don't *need* that much AR.
> I defeated Diablo with a dual wield solution and so now I'm experimenting with two LOH weapons around 800DPS and dropping some passive skills (AH is currently down so not sure if I won the bid on a LOH sword I was looking at) and switching out Wrath of the Beserker for Overpower (although it's nice seeing 108k DPS with Wrath).
> I farm Act I with just shy of 60k DPS using a two handed polearm which leaves me with around 48k HP and 800 AR. Makes the whole run around 10 minutes faster - I can tear down elites much quicker than using my Tank spec.
> I'm at work right now so can't really share much, it'll have to wait until I get home (lunch time I'll manage a quick Act I farming run through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Heh, hopefully i will have time for act 2 today.
Past few days i was helping some friends lvl up and farmed act 1 a bit.

Will be awesome if we manage to play together today (will finish work in about 2 hours i hope)
Also, i have a TS server if you will be interested.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I know, I'm just trying to aim higher at the start, so that I dont need to keep replacing them. guess I'll be good for a while once I reach 500 resist
> I do search a lot, I don't have a lot of play time every week, sometimes I even make it feel like I go to AH more than I play the actual game (this is one sad thing about this game and why I don't really like it so much)
> maybe I'm aiming too high to find cheap stuff


as a deamon hunter you certainly dont need 500 resist all .. seriously your aim is to dodge projectiles and not get hit in melee range in the first place

just out dps the threats


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Heh, hopefully i will have time for act 2 today.
> Past few days i was helping some friends lvl up and farmed act 1 a bit.
> Will be awesome if we manage to play together today (will finish work in about 2 hours i hope)
> Also, i have a TS server if you will be interested.


I'm up for it, but am on a late one tonight so I won't finish work until 7 - if I'm lucky I'll be home by 8 so may well be on later, depends what kind of a mood the Mrs is in









I'm usually on every night, at least for a while.

If you want a hand in Act II I can do it with my eyes shut so can get you through it. Although it's always better to do things yourself at least you can clear the checkpoints.

The melee difficulty curve from Act II to III is just as bad as Act I to II.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> as a deamon hunter you certainly dont need 500 resist all .. seriously your aim is to dodge projectiles and not get hit in melee range in the first place
> just out dps the threats


sadly i dont have the skills

the server connection isn't helping either


----------



## Particle

How much resist should a level 57 monk reasonably have? I've got about 40,000 HP and damage reduction is about 50% with my armor, but my resists aren't nearly as high as the numbers you chaps keep throwing around. I've got < 100 of everything with my resist all being around 30ish. Fire, arcane, and physical are specifically buffed a bit in my armor set.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> How much resist should a level 57 monk reasonably have? I've got about 40,000 HP and damage reduction is about 50% with my armor, but my resists aren't nearly as high as the numbers you chaps keep throwing around. I've got < 100 of everything with my resist all being around 30ish. Fire, arcane, and physical are specifically buffed a bit in my armor set.


I wouldn't worry about resistances until your level 60 (thats when they actually count) lol


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This build I learned from others may need to be nerfed. This is A4 Inferno:


I hope it doesn't get nerfed because it's one of the few specs I enjoy playing. I started using it at lvl 46 without the right gear because I liked it so much. When I say one of the few specs, this includes monk and wiz lvl 60 specs as well.


----------



## Nw0rb

add me im on east Nw0rb#1271 was just thinking about doing some act 1 n 2 runs


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I'm up for it, but am on a late one tonight so I won't finish work until 7 - if I'm lucky I'll be home by 8 so may well be on later, depends what kind of a mood the Mrs is in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually on every night, at least for a while.
> If you want a hand in Act II I can do it with my eyes shut so can get you through it. Although it's always better to do things yourself at least you can clear the checkpoints.
> The melee difficulty curve from Act II to III is just as bad as Act I to II.


Sweet, i actually had to work some extra hours (still at work)

About Act 2, when i hit 60 with my barb i equiped him with 3m worth of items for the tornado build.
So i finished act 1 in less then an hour, started act 2 (pretty easy too) but stopped at quest 6 or 7 to help some friends, And didn't had the chance to go back there.
I won't have problem passing act 2 i guess.

Act 3... dunno how i will do there yet.


----------



## OC-Guru

How comes no one from OCN is accepting my friend requests?


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Sweet, i actually had to work some extra hours (still at work)
> About Act 2, when i hit 60 with my barb i equiped him with 3m worth of items for the tornado build.
> So i finished act 1 in less then an hour, started act 2 (pretty easy too) but stopped at quest 6 or 7 to help some friends, And didn't had the chance to go back there.
> I won't have problem passing act 2 i guess.
> Act 3... dunno how i will do there yet.


I'm very tempted to try out the Tornado build to be honest, might give it a go!

Act III is quite tough, fairly big step up from Act II.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> How comes no one from OCN is accepting my friend requests?


Are you EU or US?


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Are you EU or US?


EU


----------



## -SE7EN-

can you jump servers with the same chars, or is it a new set/server? if i can keep my chars, how would i change server?
if you have to roll new ones, it would probably be more likely that you couple of EU guys jump to US, as that is where most of this thread seems to be playing on....


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> EU


Add Smo#2882 - I'll be nice to you!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can you jump servers with the same chars, or is it a new set/server? if i can keep my chars, how would i change server?
> if you have to roll new ones, it would probably be more likely that you couple of EU guys jump to US, as that is where most of this thread seems to be playing on....


Characters do not roll over from server to server unfortunately







You'd have to start new ones.


----------



## pistons50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Leaning towards that way. It is pretty nice isn't it?


sorry if I posted this ti late but it you lean towards selling I will possibly buy that from you


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I used to hate fast A LOT, especially for those spiderlings and soul rippers. GOD are they annoying
> shielding is not as gay as invulnerable imo
> hate jailors. waller elites are lame too, they often lock me into 1 spot where I can't move at all
> And waller plus vortex is just impossible
> Cuz I'm not seeing anything


You should have plenty of resources to help you deal with those enemies then... (Hatred)


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm a DH, at this point, I basically do search on resist all (60), dex and vit.


You should be search for 25-35 AR, dex 60+

That way you ahve more to sift through. I mean what if there were cheap 120 dex, 6% crit, 29 all res, life regen bracers listed?

Would you want to not see them due to having the AR set too high. 25+ AR per piece of gear is a good start.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Add Smo#2882 - I'll be nice to you!


I've already sent you a friend request.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I've already sent you a friend request.


I didn't see anything at lunch time (1-2pm).

I won't be able to log in again until I finish work.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You should be search for 25-35 AR, dex 60+
> That way you ahve more to sift through. I mean what if there were cheap 120 dex, 6% crit, 29 all res, life regen bracers listed?
> Would you want to not see them due to having the AR set too high. 25+ AR per piece of gear is a good start.


all my gear are better than 25-35 AR and dex 60, except that 1 ring i talked about earlier, so that wouldnt work

as for the bracer example, that sounds like my bracers with extra crit....

I suppose I have decent gear if you ignore the resist part, maybe ill take some time out to crop pics of my gear later on


----------



## rgr555

Anyone using a gold bot for this game?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgr555*
> 
> Anyone using a gold bot for this game?


No, and you would probably lose money running it as I doubt you could match the "real" gold farmers. Would probably cost more per hour to run your computer to make the 10 mil or whatever $1 is worth these days.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Is anyone in this thread playing on the EU side of Diablo 3??


Feel free to add me Nowyn#2624. My main is DH farming Act 1 Inferno.

We EU players need to stick together


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> all my gear are better than 25-35 AR and dex 60, except that 1 ring i talked about earlier, so that wouldnt work
> as for the bracer example, that sounds like my bracers with extra crit....
> I suppose I have decent gear if you ignore the resist part, maybe ill take some time out to crop pics of my gear later on


All I am saying is if you lower the required values in the search, you can sometimes find a gem among the searches.

If you say put dex at 120, you are missing anything with less dex, even something with 89 dex, but 190 vit. Something like that lets you balance out other items with more dex and no vit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> How comes no one from OCN is accepting my friend requests?


Almost everyone is US


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> All I am saying is if you lower the required values in the search, you can sometimes find a gem among the searches.
> If you say put dex at 120, you are missing anything with less dex, even something with 89 dex, but 190 vit. Something like that lets you balance out other items with more dex and no vit.


It's a good point but I think that doing this and 'settling' for gear you weren't looking for is a quick way to find out that you've lost too much of a major stat and need to buy all new gear again.

I'm at the stage now where I won't compromise on any stat when I'm looking to upgrade. If for instance a helm doesn't have 70+ All Resist, 150+ Strength, 80+ Vitality and a Socket I won't buy it. The downside of course being that there are times when in order to upgrade I have to find something myself as there's nothing on the Auction House which matches the criteria. To be honest though, I enjoy it when that happens as it's an incentive to keep farming.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> It's a good point but I think that doing this and 'settling' for gear you weren't looking for is a quick way to find out that you've lost too much of a major stat and need to buy all new gear again.
> I'm at the stage now where I won't compromise on any stat when I'm looking to upgrade. If for instance a helm doesn't have 70+ All Resist, 150+ Strength, 80+ Vitality and a Socket I won't buy it. The downside of course being that there are times when in order to upgrade I have to find something myself as there's nothing on the Auction House which matches the criteria. To be honest though, I enjoy it when that happens as it's an incentive to keep farming.


Very true; but only if you have millions of gold at your disposal.

Most people starting out looking for a bargin need to widen their searchs and find the diamond in the ruff. What if there was a helm with no vit, but 5% crit chance? Depending on your other pieces of gear, you could compensate for the Vit on another piece.

But if you are looking to spend 10m+ on each piece of gear, then keep the searches more specific.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Very true; but only if you have millions of gold at your disposal.
> Most people starting out looking for a bargin need to widen their searchs and find the diamond in the ruff. What if there was a helm with no vit, but 5% crit chance? Depending on your other pieces of gear, you could compensate for the Vit on another piece.
> But if you are looking to spend 10m+ on each piece of gear, then keep the searches more specific.


you can also keep letting go of important stats and PLAN on getting a different item with that.. then end up with under 17k HP and get 1shot by the Butcher's charge







and end up having to put some of your old gear back on (hopefully not having sold it first) not saying I did this myself or anything


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You should be search for 25-35 AR, dex 60+
> That way you ahve more to sift through. I mean what if there were cheap 120 dex, 6% crit, 29 all res, life regen bracers listed?
> Would you want to not see them due to having the AR set too high. 25+ AR per piece of gear is a good start.


but the thing is he is a demon hunter.. so he doesnt have to have resistance at all .. just pure dps and its a done deal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> all my gear are better than 25-35 AR and dex 60, except that 1 ring i talked about earlier, so that wouldnt work
> as for the bracer example, that sounds like my bracers with extra crit....
> I suppose I have decent gear if you ignore the resist part, maybe ill take some time out to crop pics of my gear later on


why do you keep focusing on resistance?

you're a demon hunter.. go do your job as a glass canon one shot sharpshooting crit machine

learn to kite or dont play a difficulty you are not geared for.. simple as that.. but you dont need resist

its a wasted stat for you

for melee class or class that have to stand very close or melee'ish range actually need it.. but wizzards and demon hunters dont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> Very true; but only if you have millions of gold at your disposal.
> Most people starting out looking for a bargin need to widen their searchs and find the diamond in the ruff. What if there was a helm with no vit, but 5% crit chance? Depending on your other pieces of gear, you could compensate for the Vit on another piece.
> But if you are looking to spend 10m+ on each piece of gear, then keep the searches more specific.


why even keep forcing yourself to look on the ah when you can farm a lower difficulty till you have the gold for a better dps gear

demon hunters only need 2 or 3 stats at best

- dexterity
- ias
- crit damage/crit chance
- life on hit/life regen

simple as that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you can also keep letting go of important stats and PLAN on getting a different item with that.. then end up with under 17k HP and get 1shot by the Butcher's charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and end up having to put some of your old gear back on (hopefully not having sold it first) not saying I did this myself or anything


he's a demon hunter.. he needs to dps at all cost.. if he gets one shoted but can almost one shot the butchen then id say its a good tradeoff and he just need to kite better


----------



## rgr555

What? it's free


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> all my gear are better than 25-35 AR and dex 60, except that 1 ring i talked about earlier, so that wouldnt work
> as for the bracer example, that sounds like my bracers with extra crit....
> I suppose I have decent gear if you ignore the resist part, maybe ill take some time out to crop pics of my gear later on


There are two ways to play DH atm.

There is the Tank spec and the DPS spec.

Tank:
Positive:
High Survival
Good for Australians
Rarely Die
Can have the IQ of a ****** melee player

Negative:
Low DPS
No reason to go tank except bad Internet
Extremely expensive gear that you compete with monk for, read 5-10x more expensive for same dps
Can't complain about being melee to justify being a ******

DPS:
Positive:
Kill everything very easy
Gear costs nothing to beat the game, still cheap to farm act 3
Insane dps, 50% or more than a tank spec
Clear way faster and get more rares/hr, deaths don't matter

Negative:
Requires decent internet
You actually have to be aware and not a ****** melee faceroller
Has a steep learning curve/frustrating due to bullssss... game mechanics/lag
Requires the foresight and discipline to keep 100k gold at all time for repairs, which some people dont, and go broke with broken gear (check bnet forums if u dont believe me)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you can also keep letting go of important stats and PLAN on getting a different item with that.. then end up with under 17k HP and get 1shot by the Butcher's charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and end up having to put some of your old gear back on (hopefully not having sold it first) not saying I did this myself or anything


Cant facepalm hard enough...

This is the logic you put out:

I upgraded my gear.
I lost some hp but gained some damage (hopefully a net increase in stats).
I got charged by the butcher and died.
Therefore I need more vitality/resist.




Here is the correct logic:

I am bad and got hit by charge (insert any other avoidable damage, which is nearly everything in this game atm).
I should not get hit by charge because it causes me to die.
I do not want to die.
I do not need more gear.
I need to react in the 3 second window where he points, there is a giant charge beam animation that shows the exact location of where he is charging, which he actually points to, and then use an immunity or, you know, move.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> he's a demon hunter.. he needs to dps at all cost.. if he gets one shoted but can almost one shot the butchen then id say its a good tradeoff and he just need to kite better


There is a certain balance of dps and defense.

For the most part, I agree, you should be very high DPS; however, even while kiting, you make catch a stray spear, or have a guy telport on you the wall / vortex. You need enough health / resistance / armor to servive a couple hits like this.

I have found 25k hp is a pretty nice number for act 1 and 2. Resistances should be ~350 perhaps more for physical. with this you should beable to take a hit or two with out dying.

The rest should be focused on Dex, Crit chance/damage, IAS, and life regen.

If you are kiting, life regen helps a decent ammount imagine gaining 1k life a second as you are running... take a 15k hit, full hp in 15 seconds. If you get enough damage 30k+ I would highly recomend a life leach bow. Lets say you aoe crit 5 monsters for 100k each...

500k x 3% (leach life) x 0.2 (reduction of leach in inferno) = 3000 life regained.

if you crit one monster for 100k damage, and have 3% leach life you gain 600 hp.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Cant facepalm hard enough...
> This is the logic you put out:
> I upgraded my gear.
> I lost some hp but gained some damage (hopefully a net increase in stats).
> I got charged by the butcher and died.
> Therefore I need more vitality/resist.
> 
> Here is the correct logic:
> I am bad and got hit by charge (insert any other avoidable damage, which is nearly everything in this game atm).
> I should not get hit by charge because it causes me to die.
> I do not want to die.
> I do not need more gear.
> I need to react in the 3 second window where he points, there is a giant charge beam animation that shows the exact location of where he is charging, which he actually points to, and then use an immunity or, you know, move.


haha, very true for the most part. i did not lose vit for more dmg though, it was actually more life regen. I could have easily avoided the butcher's charge, however, i was raining down frogs on him, and was crossing the screen to avoid fire and ran right into him when he was charging (that i THOUGHT i had interrupted with cc). bad playing on my part, but i don't usually die....so i figured maybe actual life > life regen lol. it wasn't just the fact that the butcher charge could kill me, its i figure if that can, then some of the harder-hitting elites in act 2 would be able to also, and perhaps i should switch back before I sell my old gear and make an act2 run... had i been playing as my glass cannon DH, then yes, l2p, l2kite, etc. as my support-WD cc-pet build, i like to be able to take at least a hit without dying


----------



## Nethermir

since the topic is about DHs, is it ok to just build up only physical resistance instead of all resist? my dh is at act 1 inferno, 0 resists but no real issues so far.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> since the topic is about DHs, is it ok to just build up only physical resistance instead of all resist? my dh is at act 1 inferno, 0 resists but no real issues so far.


why would you build up only physical? I would figure you get hit more by ranged attacks than being melee'd.. the only way i would see it useful to go after a certain resist and not res-all is as a bonus, or to save money as a monk.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> There is a certain balance of dps and defense.
> For the most part, I agree, you should be very high DPS; however, even while kiting, you make catch a stray spear, or have a guy telport on you the wall / vortex. You need enough health / resistance / armor to servive a couple hits like this.
> I have found 25k hp is a pretty nice number for act 1 and 2. Resistances should be ~350 perhaps more for physical. with this you should beable to take a hit or two with out dying.
> The rest should be focused on Dex, Crit chance/damage, IAS, and life regen.
> If you are kiting, life regen helps a decent ammount imagine gaining 1k life a second as you are running... take a 15k hit, full hp in 15 seconds. If you get enough damage 30k+ I would highly recomend a life leach bow. Lets say you aoe crit 5 monsters for 100k each...
> 500k x 3% (leach life) x 0.2 (reduction of leach in inferno) = 3000 life regained.
> if you crit one monster for 100k damage, and have 3% leach life you gain 600 hp.


why do you still think demon hunters need resist?

they need to use smokescreen and just avoid being hit... and spam their arrows of whatever special flavor they want and own stuff ...

if you want a tank go with a barb or monk but not a demon hunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> since the topic is about DHs, is it ok to just build up only physical resistance instead of all resist? my dh is at act 1 inferno, 0 resists but no real issues so far.


what's up with people wanting resist to something on their dh ?

just kite more and dps more

the less stats on your gears the cheaper you can have a high dps build


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> There is a certain balance of dps and defense.
> For the most part, I agree, you should be very high DPS; however, even while kiting, you make catch a stray spear, or have a guy telport on you the wall / vortex. You need enough health / resistance / armor to servive a couple hits like this.
> I have found 25k hp is a pretty nice number for act 1 and 2. Resistances should be ~350 perhaps more for physical. with this you should beable to take a hit or two with out dying.
> The rest should be focused on Dex, Crit chance/damage, IAS, and life regen.
> If you are kiting, life regen helps a decent ammount imagine gaining 1k life a second as you are running... take a 15k hit, full hp in 15 seconds. If you get enough damage 30k+ I would highly recomend a life leach bow. Lets say you aoe crit 5 monsters for 100k each...
> 500k x 3% (leach life) x 0.2 (reduction of leach in inferno) = 3000 life regained.
> if you crit one monster for 100k damage, and have 3% leach life you gain 600 hp.


You should never get hit by anything in act 1, act 2 is stupid and you should never go there after you beat it. If you think you have to, and are really that stubborn, farm the ZK dungeons at the end. Otherwise act 1 and act 3 are the only places worth farming. There is NO reason to do act 2 ever.

You do not need resists or much hp for demon hunter. If you are getting hit you are doing it wrong.

The reason you need hp in this game only for reflect damage. If you have a crossbow you need 30% IAS total, including quiver to not take much damage from 2 cluster arrows while you smokescreen. Otherwise everything is avoidable.

Since they nerfed inferno you can often take a hit from whites with 25k hp, which is a good number to shoot for if you are, i have 28.5k hp and 100 all resist, but I was fine with 25k, and even fine with 20k pre nerf. Eventually you will learn how to not take damage so you can save million and millions of gold!!!

Spears are no longer 10ft wide, dragon fireballs dont hit you from 10ft away, and ranged attacks from arhcers/quills dont do much damage at all. Soul lashers are nerfed so they attack when you are out of range so you never get hit, and there is absolutely no reason to get hit.

Vortex and Teleport and Jailer have a certain range, you are a Demon Hunter, you should be able to avoid these in 99% of situations, and when you cant you smokescreen.

A) Australian
B) Bad
C) Have a job that makes you extremely tired to the point where you cant react

Check my post history for how to play DH if you are having issues. If you read it and try it you WILL get better and destroy this easy game. If you don't understand most of it, play my build and folow what you do get, and the rest will make sense. I'd stream if my internet werent bad.

If you guys have DH questions feel free to ask. I also have played the other classes through act 2 inferno lol.... so I have basic knowledge on them as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> why would you build up only physical? I would figure you get hit more by ranged attacks than being melee'd.. the only way i would see it useful to go after a certain resist and not res-all is as a bonus, or to save money as a monk.


Ranged attacks are physical most of the time, but all ranged attacks are easily dodgeable, and the ones you cant you smokescreen.

IF YOU ARE PLAYING A DEMON HUNTER, AND YOU TAKE DAMAGE, YOU MADE A MISTAKE!!!!

Also if you are monk you most likely want to avoid fire and physical since barbs want those, all the other resist types are most likely cheaper and since monks dont care what resist they stack, its better to have the cheaper ones. I picked poison because there is no poison damage really, and almost all of it is avoidable, but everyone might pic kthat for the same reason lol. So pick w/e you think will be cheapest.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> why would you build up only physical? I would figure you get hit more by ranged attacks than being melee'd.. the only way i would see it useful to go after a certain resist and not res-all is as a bonus, or to save money as a monk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what's up with people wanting resist to something on their dh ?
> just kite more and dps more
> the less stats on your gears the cheaper you can have a high dps build


because i want to experiment with it?








dps is of course paramount but there are a few times that i get hit. it is impossible not to be hit just even once in the game. i can easily dodge projectiles or any other elemental attack but fast packs or elites that teleport tend to hit/kill me every now and then. so im thinking if having physical resist would help. plus it is cheap to get it in AH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would like to share my PoV on resistances. If you are kiting, you only need enough resistances to survive brushes with basic environmental hazards or a brief encounter with a normal that sneaks up on you. Otherwise on the move DPS is paramount. If you are seeing desecration, jailer, arcane, or frozen near you, that means you are too close. Optimal kiting is slightly off screen as your projectiles actually go a couple of inches off screen before dying. If you are going melee, then you want enough resistances to tank a couple of hits when you run into those inevitable droughts on crit hits and can't freeze enemies, but still not any obscene amount. Regardless of whether or not you are kiting or melee, you DO NOT EVER stand in green or red. Even tanks try not to when they can.


----------



## 222Panther222

Finally beat the butcher inferno with my barb, i also got the brief butchering achievement, it's amazing what difference a shield can make. I went from not being able to kill the skeleton king to killing the butcher.


----------



## AllGamer

all this talk about DH, makes me want to get back into the game....

but i have very limited time to play, and no much time for experimentation or farming

actually i'm trying to lvl up all my other classes to 60, so i can pass on the good drops from my DH farmer

until then i can't really have much fun, since all my mules are full, including my 3 tabs

no point in farming when there's no space to store all the goods

AH / RMAH are not selling at all the last few days


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Don't know if this had been posted before, came across this while looking for patch notes. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6036615848
> In case it is deleted, or for those that cannot view bnet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 10 Commandments of Diablo 3 from Jay Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thou shalt have no other fun before me.
> 2. Thou shalt not make any build, stack any item attributes, or farm in any area that thou thinks is fun in the heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; thou shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, Jay Wilson, will decide what is fun.
> 3. Thou shalt not take the name of Diablo 3 in vain, because Diablo 3 is fun and your memories of Diablo 2 are false and was not fun.
> 4. Remember the Patch Day. For six days thou shall labor and farm items to sell on the Real Money Auction House or gold for the Gold Auction House. On the seventh day Jay Wilson will patch the game to nerf whatever was effective or thou deemed fun and thou shall rest, respect error 37 and the Extended Maintenance. On this day thou shall do no playing: you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your manservant, nor your maidservant, nor your cattle, nor your stranger who is within your gates.
> 5. Honor thy game company and community managers. Be thankful.
> 6. Thou shalt not farm gold or goblins.
> 7. Thou shalt not find item upgrades from drops.
> 8. Thou shalt not break objects or open chests for fun or profit.
> 9. Thou shalt not bear false witness to Jay Wilson, and thou shall purchase an Authenticator.
> 10. Thou shalt not covet magic find nor attack speed; nor your neighbor's magic find or attack speed; nor your manservant's.
> And Jay Wilson spoke all these words, saying: "I am the Jay Wilson, who brought you out of the land of Diablo 2, out of the house of bondage and into Diablo 3.


Least I got to kill him an earn an achievement


----------



## Cataclysmo

Any good tips for a barb at all?? I am currently level 57 on act 3 hell, dual wield at the moment but going sword and board at inferno. I am doing pretty fine but I know it gets way harder, especially for a barb which can't really kite. Anything I should know??


----------



## pent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> all this talk about DH, makes me want to get back into the game....
> but i have very limited time to play, and no much time for experimentation or farming
> actually i'm trying to lvl up all my other classes to 60, so i can pass on the good drops from my DH farmer
> until then i can't really have much fun, since all my mules are full, including my 3 tabs
> no point in farming when there's no space to store all the goods
> AH / RMAH are not selling at all the last few days


Yeah iv priced stuff dirt cheap in RMAH and it isn't selling! its a shame. commodity is up now and im selling.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> Any good tips for a barb at all?? I am currently level 57 on act 3 hell, dual wield at the moment but going sword and board at inferno. I am doing pretty fine but I know it gets way harder, especially for a barb which can't really kite. Anything I should know??


wait for 60, then the basic armor, res-all, LoH gear.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> all this talk about DH, makes me want to get back into the game....
> but i have very limited time to play, and no much time for experimentation or farming
> actually i'm trying to lvl up all my other classes to 60, so i can pass on the good drops from my DH farmer
> until then i can't really have much fun, since all my mules are full, including my 3 tabs
> no point in farming when there's no space to store all the goods
> AH / RMAH are not selling at all the last few days


Yeh I have the same issue. I currently have.... 4 tabs of unpriced items, 1 tab of priced items, then 1 tab of my gear and 1/3 tab of gems.

Even if you heavily discount it takes a long time to sell things. Im thinking of raising my vendor to 500k quick sales, aka its worth 600k or more, and then just keeping a few other items between 250-500k in case I run out of 500k+ items. It also seems like its impossible to sell expensive items lol... prob should post on forums but iono if that will work either...


----------



## HarrisLam

wow

that's a lot to reply to









first I would like to reply to ploppyman and say that you've missed out 1 build for DH

that would be the "chill" build









its a hybrid between your tank and dps glass cannon build. What you do is that you buy whatever high resist gear your gold can afford, then go for dps as 2nd priority. The pursuit for resistance ends when every piece of gear has >50 resist on it, maybe except the rings since they are so expensive.

The aim is to have more DPS, but whenever you're normally required to react very fast in the game, you are now allowed to react slower / less

this sounds like it leans more towards the tank build, but the gear isn't expensive at all, because you only aim for what you can afford









this may or may not be classified as the "******" mentioned in your previous post, but either way I don't mind. It's not like I couldn't do it if I pay full attention, I just don't want to. My general play time is a 30-45min period from 00:30 to 03:00 at night. I don't need to game to be anymore intense, although it's not very much so at this point.

And as I've said before, the server is also a problem. I do have very decent internet speed, and that's until you realize that I'm in asia







Still, my connection to overseas should be pretty good, but that wouldn't help if the oversea connection services of blizzard itself isn't as good.

also, wanna thank se7en and saink for joining my game last night (that would be this morning for you guys). For some reason everyone I know just wanted to join my game all of a sudden. That was my first 4P game and it was absolutely epic, screen full of mobs, chaotic fight with special effects everywhere and with 2 barbs I didn't need to die nearly as often (I'm blaming you melee guys for blocking my view of the butcher so I couldn't see his hooks and charge coming







) Gold also came A LOT faster than my solo play time, so it has to be the 3 of you.

only down side would be the constant <60fps









I was playing on sig rig, with a 100M connection so you goddam right I'm blaming blizzard for it









Again GG and saink your rings are awesome


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> also, wanna thank se7en and saink for joining my game last night (that would be this morning for you guys). For some reason everyone I know just wanted to join my game all of a sudden. That was my first 4P game and it was absolutely epic, screen full of mobs, chaotic fight with special effects everywhere and with 2 barbs I didn't need to die nearly as often (I'm blaming you melee guys for blocking my view of the butcher so I couldn't see his hooks and charge coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Gold also came A LOT faster than my solo play time, so it has to be the 3 of you.
> only down side would be the constant <60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing on sig rig, with a 100M connection so you goddam right I'm blaming blizzard for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again GG and saink your rings are awesome


haha! we had what?.. 2 melee guys, my gargantuan and 4 dogs, raining frogs, plus your shots... it's definitely easy to miss some enemy actions, especially when it gets even just a bit laggy. makes it a blessing sometimes that enemies drop loot for you even if you're dead when they fall


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

So.... Just got this in my box.

But I just logged into D3 no problem.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So.... Just got this in my box.
> 
> But I just logged into D3 no problem.


A friend of mine had the same problem few min after he bought D3.
Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> *snip*


Was far funner and a little more organized than most public games...







we should do it more often.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So.... Just got this in my box.
> 
> But I just logged into D3 no problem.


It could be a phishing email, check the links to see if they lead to a fake site. I'm not sure if anyone even tries to phish D3 accounts through email, but it's a possibility.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So.... Just got this in my box.
> 
> But I just logged into D3 no problem.


let the phishing commence









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Was far funner and a little more organized than most public games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we should do it more often.


really? I had no experience so i had no idea


----------



## TheNextLevel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> So.... Just got this in my box.
> But I just logged into D3 no problem.


I've had this as well. The only reason I can think of is because I had taken my computer around to a friends house and logged in from a different IP address.

I had to change my password before I could play again though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> because i want to experiment with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dps is of course paramount but there are a few times that i get hit. it is impossible not to be hit just even once in the game. i can easily dodge projectiles or any other elemental attack but fast packs or elites that teleport tend to hit/kill me every now and then. so im thinking if having physical resist would help. plus it is cheap to get it in AH.


fast affixes are a pain to deal with and teleporters arent that bad.. they have a range that they can teleport to you.. so you are probably too close to them if they can teleport on top of you

being a dh allows you to be offscreen and spam some arrows

yes its that simple to play dh .. kite kite kite fire.kite kite kite fire some more.. rinse and repeat until the bad buys are dead


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes its that simple to play dh .. kite kite kite fire.kite kite kite fire some more.. rinse and repeat until the bad buys are dead


That's all well and good, but that's not fun to me, which is why I play a Barbarian


----------



## StaticFX

seriously... ANOTHER update!??? 2 in one week? again.. i find a little time to play, and nope. DENIED! sigh...


----------



## AllGamer

apparently the last update is an emergency to fix GAH and RMAH

people were able to buy stuff from the BID price

too bad there's nothing worth buying up there i checked last night


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It could be a phishing email, check the links to see if they lead to a fake site. I'm not sure if anyone even tries to phish D3 accounts through email, but it's a possibility.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> A friend of mine had the same problem few min after he bought D3.
> Probably nothing to worry about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> let the phishing commence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? I had no experience so i had no idea


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNextLevel*
> 
> I've had this as well. The only reason I can think of is because I had taken my computer around to a friends house and logged in from a different IP address.
> I had to change my password before I could play again though.


I thought phishing too, which is why I tried to log in first. But I actually tried bnet as well and my account was legitimately locked. I think it was something to do with my WoW account that has been inactive for years now?


----------



## Csokis

Diablo's review of Diablo III: Standard Edition


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> seriously... ANOTHER update!??? 2 in one week? again.. i find a little time to play, and nope. DENIED! sigh...


YES

i come in here JUST TO SAY THAT

THANK YOU.

it just always has to be MY play time, jesus

JESUS

and I dont even believe in god

JESUS.


----------



## Sainesk

would be nice to know what they are changing before they do maintenance... I'm guessing they're fixing the exploit I heard about where you could buyout items with no buyout for the current bid price, or did they already hotfix that serious issue?


----------



## Fr0sty

gotta love server maintenance without an eta on when the servers will come back up


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> gotta love server maintenance without an eta on when the servers will come back up


1pmPDT is what i think i saw.


----------



## HarrisLam

ya, that 1pm is gonna be 4 or 5am for me

thanks blizzard lol.


----------



## hellr4isEr

any idea what they are fixing today? maybe selling gold is coming back up today?


----------



## StaticFX

correct 1PM pst

ok according the server status.. it just came back up!

EDIT; yes its up, im in - no auction house (even though thats what they fixed!) lol


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> any idea what they are fixing today? *maybe selling gold is coming back up today?*


I very highly doubt that ^_^ Gold AH'ing will be probably around the same time as PvP


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya, that 1pm is gonna be 4 or 5am for me
> thanks blizzard lol.


servers are back up


----------



## Nethermir

Funny D3 player quotes. If you know the characters behind the quotes...you're playing D3 too much









Ok, I'm rolling at the D3 forums and found this thread http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5589546091

* Black Maintenance Bars Our Way...But the will of QQ is stronger!
* You were defeated the moment you surrendered to maintenance!
* You were a templarrr jondarrr, how could you have succumbed to this down time!!
* I've never seen anyone fight like that before. Guards! Open the servers!
* QQ can NEVER be forgiven!
* We cant all be warriors, someones got to maintain the servers
* Tried the adventuring life. Didn't care for it. Too much pain, not enough maintenance
* Our servers have been lost, scattered in the winds, but we will survive, as long as you, post something
* I have a right bunch of maintaince for you this fine day!
* This is Killing Buisness!
* Most of my servers have almost no maintenance left on them.
* We must discuss the QQ. Follow me, to server maintenance.
* This place reeks of death. The server maintenance must be near.
* By all that is holy, do you see that maintenance over there?
* See that maintenance over there? We should cleanse it from this land!
* THIS is how we downtime in KINGSPORT!
* The servers burn! This is your fault, Bashiok!
* Look, more hidden maintenance!
* Tried the farming life. Didn't earn much from it. Too much lag, always on maintenance.
* Enchantress: The templar is so strange around me at times.
Player: He's telling you that the servers are going down...
Enchantress: What?!
Player: You never noticed?
Enchantress: No!


----------



## 222Panther222

Stuck act 2 inferno









Here the spec of my barb.

Offense
Damage Inceased by Strength 990.00%
Damage Increased by Skill 0.00%
Attacks per Second 1.53
Critical Hit Chance 10.00%
Critical Hit Damage +183.00%

Defensive
Block Amount 3706-4704
Block Chance 10.0%
Dodge Chance 6.7%
Damage Reduction 67.35%
Physical Resistance 206
Cold Resistance 130
Fire Resistance 130
Lightning Resistance 192
Poison Resistance 156
Arcane/Holy Resistance 130
Crowd Control Reduction 0.00%
Missile Damage Reduction 0.00%
Melee Damage Reduction 0.00%
Thorns 120.00

Life
Maximum Life 34.786
Total Life Bonus +0%
Life per Second 351.00
Life Steal 0.00%
Life per Kill 0.00
Life per Hit 0.00
Health Globe Healing Bonus 74.00
Bonus to Gold/Globe radius 7.00


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> would be nice to know what they are changing before they do maintenance... I'm guessing they're fixing the exploit I heard about where you could buyout items with no buyout for the current bid price, or did they already hotfix that serious issue?


that's why they closed AH down and pulled the plugs on the server until they can path that

LOL

too bad there was nothing good worth buying last night when i was on

I could have found that by chance as i always bid the lowest seller


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Funny D3 player quotes. If you know the characters behind the quotes...you're playing D3 too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm rolling at the D3 forums and found this thread http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5589546091
> * Black Maintenance Bars Our Way...But the will of QQ is stronger!
> * You were defeated the moment you surrendered to maintenance!
> * You were a templarrr jondarrr, how could you have succumbed to this down time!!
> * I've never seen anyone fight like that before. Guards! Open the servers!
> * QQ can NEVER be forgiven!
> * We cant all be warriors, someones got to maintain the servers
> * Tried the adventuring life. Didn't care for it. Too much pain, not enough maintenance
> * Our servers have been lost, scattered in the winds, but we will survive, as long as you, post something
> * I have a right bunch of maintaince for you this fine day!
> * This is Killing Buisness!
> * Most of my servers have almost no maintenance left on them.
> * We must discuss the QQ. Follow me, to server maintenance.
> * This place reeks of death. The server maintenance must be near.
> * By all that is holy, do you see that maintenance over there?
> * See that maintenance over there? We should cleanse it from this land!
> * THIS is how we downtime in KINGSPORT!
> * The servers burn! This is your fault, Bashiok!
> * Look, more hidden maintenance!
> * Tried the farming life. Didn't earn much from it. Too much lag, always on maintenance.
> * Enchantress: The templar is so strange around me at times.
> Player: He's telling you that the servers are going down...
> Enchantress: What?!
> Player: You never noticed?
> Enchantress: No!


LMAO! good ones

didn't catch that topic in the OF yet


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Stuck act 2 inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the spec of my barb.
> *snip*


Best way to sum this up. Everything looks very low (except your hp). You really need to get all of your resists up. You should probably include what type (tank/dps) of barb you are doing. I have a feeling that your dps isn't high enough to kill things before you are killed because your mitigation is so low.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Stuck act 2 inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the spec of my barb.
> Offense
> Damage Inceased by Strength 990.00%
> Damage Increased by Skill 0.00%
> Attacks per Second 1.53
> Critical Hit Chance 10.00%
> Critical Hit Damage +183.00%
> Defensive
> Block Amount 3706-4704
> Block Chance 10.0%
> Dodge Chance 6.7%
> Damage Reduction 67.35%
> Physical Resistance 206
> Cold Resistance 130
> Fire Resistance 130
> Lightning Resistance 192
> Poison Resistance 156
> Arcane/Holy Resistance 130
> Crowd Control Reduction 0.00%
> Missile Damage Reduction 0.00%
> Melee Damage Reduction 0.00%
> Thorns 120.00
> Life
> Maximum Life 34.786
> Total Life Bonus +0%
> Life per Second 351.00
> Life Steal 0.00%
> Life per Kill 0.00
> Life per Hit 0.00
> Health Globe Healing Bonus 74.00
> Bonus to Gold/Globe radius 7.00


I will congratulate you on getting to Act2 with the resists you have.

You need a lot more resists. I would aim for 450+ all resist, with out warcry buff.

You also need a better shield. 10% block isn't going to cut it. Look for a shield with 20%+ block chance.

Lastly you really need some life on hit. You can get that through amulets, rings and weapons.

If you could, list your abilities and the runes you use. Could also be an issue with your build.


----------



## 222Panther222

Thanks for the constructive comments, gonna try to get a deal on a better shield..

Frenzy + Maniac
Hammer of the ancients + Smash
-
War Cry + Invigorate
Revenge + Provocation
Battlerage + Into The Fray
Wrath of the berserker + Insanity

Attributes
Strength 990
Dexterity 67
Intelligence 500
Vitality 986
Armor 6188
Damage 12308

Update

Before

Defense
Block Amount 3706-4704
Block Chance 10.0%
Dodge Chance 6.7%
Damage Reduction 67.35%
Physical Resistance 206%
Cold Resistance 130
Fire Resistance 130
Lightning Resistance 192
Poison Resistance 156
Arcane/Holy Resistance 130
Thorns 120.00

After

Block Amount 1960-2794
Block Chance 25.0%
Dodge Chance 11.1%
Damage Reduction 69.22%
Physical Resistance 368
Cold Resistance 306
Fire Resistance 340
Lightning Resistance 368
Poison Resistance 332
Arcane/Holy Resistance 356
Thorns 988.50


----------



## AllGamer

so the RMAH legalized gold sale just went live

that was the other reason they did maintenance today, aside for the biding bug that allowed players to buy at bit price


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so the RMAH legalized gold sale just went live
> that was the other reason they did maintenance today, aside for the biding bug that allowed players to buy at bit price


Really? can you provide proof?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

AWESOME. Guess who's account just got banned?


Spoiler: * * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *



Greetings,

* * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *

A user of this account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.

Account Action: Account Closure
Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files.

Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
We take action against accounts using hacks when a hero on the account is identified using a hack program. Hacks provide benefits normally not achievable in the game. Such benefits may include: increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls.

Automation Programs ("Bots")
We take action against accounts using automation programs or bots when one or more heroes on the account are identified using a bot to achieve automation.

This Diablo III account has been closed by our staff based on a review of the account and all related policy violations, in accordance with the Terms of Use and our In-Game Policies (http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300722). Note that any open bids or auctions at the time of the account's closure have been cancelled. Your open bids will be refunded to your original method of payment. Please allow 5-10 days for processing depending on the availability of your financial institution. Any bids or auctions completed prior to the account's closure will neither be refunded nor reversed.

Moving forward, this Diablo III account and any Heroes or items associated with the account are no longer accessible. The only way to continue playing Diablo III is to purchase a new license, or to attempt to recover access by appealing account closure. While closure overturns are very unlikely, we advise that customers pursuing an appeal hold off on purchasing a new Diablo III license until the appeal process has completed. If you add a new Diablo III license, a new account will overwrite your old, without any prior Heroes or items from the closed account.

Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, and how to contact them via online ticket, please visit us at http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515. We will be unable to investigate account actions over the phone - an online ticket is the only way to contact Account Administration.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their time spent on Battle.net. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.

Regards,

Blizzard Entertainment
Diablo III Customer Support
http://battle.net/support



To bad I haven't even freaking played for the last two weeks except maybe a few minutes every couple of days since my cousin was in town from Tennessee...

And yes, I did just get the other email for suspicious activity yesterday and changed my password promptly. Why is Blizz the only company who can't track an IP and see that this crap comes from hackers?


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Thanks for the constructive comments, gonna try to get a deal on a better shield..
> *snip*


So, it looks like you have a dps build.

This is kind of generic advice. First, I would find a build you really like (I do think you could tweak yours some if you wanted to be dps). That would help you tailor your gear to fit your build. Something you can't go wrong with would be increasing all of your resists to at least 500-700 (using War Cry-Impunity). I wouldn't go out and spend a lot of money though till you have your build settled. You will probably be looking for more crit, crit dmg, str, life on hit as well as resists.

I'm at work so it's hard to help you with your build. Hopefully someone else here can do that.


----------



## Fr0sty

found my first set item and it dropped on the skeleton king in inferno









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so the RMAH legalized gold sale just went live
> that was the other reason they did maintenance today, aside for the biding bug that allowed players to buy at bit price


if gold find gears would work like they were meant pre 1.0.3 i would farm for gold on a daily period and use the real money to buy gears ... but since its nerfed i wont care too much about selling gold on rmah


----------



## AllGamer

No ****! they really closed your account because "you" was a Bot?

man, Blizz never ceases to surprises me with their ineptitude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> AWESOME. Guess who's account just got banned?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: * * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> * * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *
> A user of this account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.
> Account Action: Account Closure
> Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
> A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files.
> Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> We take action against accounts using hacks when a hero on the account is identified using a hack program. Hacks provide benefits normally not achievable in the game. Such benefits may include: increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls.
> Automation Programs ("Bots")
> We take action against accounts using automation programs or bots when one or more heroes on the account are identified using a bot to achieve automation.
> This Diablo III account has been closed by our staff based on a review of the account and all related policy violations, in accordance with the Terms of Use and our In-Game Policies (http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300722). Note that any open bids or auctions at the time of the account's closure have been cancelled. Your open bids will be refunded to your original method of payment. Please allow 5-10 days for processing depending on the availability of your financial institution. Any bids or auctions completed prior to the account's closure will neither be refunded nor reversed.
> Moving forward, this Diablo III account and any Heroes or items associated with the account are no longer accessible. The only way to continue playing Diablo III is to purchase a new license, or to attempt to recover access by appealing account closure. While closure overturns are very unlikely, we advise that customers pursuing an appeal hold off on purchasing a new Diablo III license until the appeal process has completed. If you add a new Diablo III license, a new account will overwrite your old, without any prior Heroes or items from the closed account.
> Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, and how to contact them via online ticket, please visit us at http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515. We will be unable to investigate account actions over the phone - an online ticket is the only way to contact Account Administration.
> We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their time spent on Battle.net. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.
> Regards,
> Blizzard Entertainment
> Diablo III Customer Support
> http://battle.net/support
> 
> 
> To bad I haven't even freaking played for the last two weeks except maybe a few minutes every couple of days since my cousin was in town from Tennessee...
> And yes, I did just get the other email for suspicious activity yesterday and changed my password promptly. Why is Blizz the only company who can't track an IP and see that this crap comes from hackers?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Really? can you provide proof?


original topic http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6079609314

but, by now you'll see at least a dozen on General talking about the same thing

it's like Wild Fire


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> No ****! they really closed your account because "you" was a Bot?
> man, Blizz never ceases to surprises me with their ineptitude


Yeah, so I guess I get to appeal that when I get home before I head off to the Oregon Country Fair for the weekend. My account was never changed nor was any of my gear different when I logged on last night right before I changed my password. It's like they just randomly picked me just because. But as much as I hate it if this does not get resolved they will definitely loose my business in the future as well as all of my friends that will listen. I am completely not OK with a company using such terrible practices on "stealing" their product back due to their own terrible security practices. I already have a locked WoW account because of this BS and my account wasn't even active for ~ two years prior to being hacked. The only reason I knew was because of the email they sent me.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> AWESOME. Guess who's account just got banned?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: * * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> * * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *
> A user of this account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.
> Account Action: Account Closure
> Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
> A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files.
> Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
> We take action against accounts using hacks when a hero on the account is identified using a hack program. Hacks provide benefits normally not achievable in the game. Such benefits may include: increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls.
> Automation Programs ("Bots")
> We take action against accounts using automation programs or bots when one or more heroes on the account are identified using a bot to achieve automation.
> This Diablo III account has been closed by our staff based on a review of the account and all related policy violations, in accordance with the Terms of Use and our In-Game Policies (http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300722). Note that any open bids or auctions at the time of the account's closure have been cancelled. Your open bids will be refunded to your original method of payment. Please allow 5-10 days for processing depending on the availability of your financial institution. Any bids or auctions completed prior to the account's closure will neither be refunded nor reversed.
> Moving forward, this Diablo III account and any Heroes or items associated with the account are no longer accessible. The only way to continue playing Diablo III is to purchase a new license, or to attempt to recover access by appealing account closure. While closure overturns are very unlikely, we advise that customers pursuing an appeal hold off on purchasing a new Diablo III license until the appeal process has completed. If you add a new Diablo III license, a new account will overwrite your old, without any prior Heroes or items from the closed account.
> Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, and how to contact them via online ticket, please visit us at http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515. We will be unable to investigate account actions over the phone - an online ticket is the only way to contact Account Administration.
> We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their time spent on Battle.net. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.
> Regards,
> Blizzard Entertainment
> Diablo III Customer Support
> http://battle.net/support
> 
> 
> To bad I haven't even freaking played for the last two weeks except maybe a few minutes every couple of days since my cousin was in town from Tennessee...
> And yes, I did just get the other email for suspicious activity yesterday and changed my password promptly. Why is Blizz the only company who can't track an IP and see that this crap comes from hackers?


LOL i love the part saying you are a hacker/botter or w/e yet they say you are ok to buy a 2nd diablo III license to start all over

if i was you with nothing to hide and did nothing wrong i would fight it with proof of perfect behavior in the game and once the acccount would be deemed legit i would ask for a refound because they treated you unfairly


----------



## -SE7EN-

sooooo.. you can buy gold with real money. you can then take that gold to buy something off the gold auction house. why not just buy off the real money auction house? now you're giving blizzard 30% instead of 15%. am i missing something? (besides maybe an item that's on gold auction house that's not on real money, and you don't have enough gold for it)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> sooooo.. you can buy gold with real money. you can then take that gold to buy something off the gold auction house. why not just buy off the real money auction house? now you're giving blizzard 30% instead of 15%. am i missing something? (besides maybe an item that's on gold auction house that's not on real money, and you don't have enough gold for it)


Not everything listed in the AH will be in the RMAH and they don't have to use gold in AH, they can use it in game to make gems and then turn around and sell a radiant star for $30 a pop and potentially make money.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> sooooo.. you can buy gold with real money. you can then take that gold to buy something off the gold auction house. why not just buy off the real money auction house? now you're giving blizzard 30% instead of 15%. am i missing something? (besides maybe an item that's on gold auction house that's not on real money, and you don't have enough gold for it)


the point is to sell your items in gold and then sell the gold.. since there's no cap for gold ah items.. you can make more per items selling in gold.. and that's why people are pricing stuff for 200 millions and more


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not everything listed in the AH will be in the RMAH and they don't have to use gold in AH, they can use it in game to make gems and then turn around and sell a radiant star for $30 a pop and potentially make money.


the gem crafting makes some sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the point is to sell your items in gold and then sell the gold.. since there's no cap for gold ah items.. you can make more per items selling in gold.. and that's why people are pricing stuff for 200 millions and more


this doesn't explain it from the person who BUYS gold with real money's point, and that is what I am trying to figure out.


----------



## kremtok

OK, I just have to ask - what is 'kiting?'


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> OK, I just have to ask - what is 'kiting?'


keep hitting an enemy while maintaining a decent distance from it by doing a continuous "hit and run"

it can be achieved through one or more of the following means :

1) a slowing attack
2) a faster movement speed than said enemy
3) a dodge skill

basically the opposite word of "tanking"


----------



## Fr0sty

so in total today i found 1 set item + 1 legendary that i salvaged for a fiery brimstone and both are now on ah waiting to sell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> the gem crafting makes some sense.
> this doesn't explain it from the person who BUYS gold with real money's point, and that is what I am trying to figure out.


there was never a point in buying gears or gold with real money

but there is a point in selling it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> OK, I just have to ask - what is 'kiting?'


shoot and scoot


----------



## mav451

Saw this topic and I have a feeling there are significant implications for anyone playing the unid-ed market:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/wgxas/how_magic_find_works_official_game_guide_update/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *From Blizzard official site*
> When a monster drops an item, Diablo III randomly determines the item's quality from a chart that includes item quality and the number of affixes present. The game randomly "rolls" on each property in the chart to determine which affixes your item will get. *Your magic find score is applied as a bonus to these rolls*.
> For example, if a monster has a 4% chance to drop a 6-affix rare item and you have +50% magic find, it now has a 6% chance to drop that item.
> Item quality is checked in the following order:
> Legendary
> 6-affix rare
> 5-affix rare
> 4-affix rare
> 2-affix rare
> 1-affix rare
> magic item
> 
> Using the above example, when your roll 'misses' a higher-level item quality, the item generator proceeds to the next lowest item quality in the chain (in this case, checking to see if you got a 6-affix rare, then checking for a 5-affix rare, and so on). *Your magic find bonus applies to each roll.* If the same monster has a 10% chance to drop a 5-affix rare item and you have 50% magic find, you now have a 15% chance to get a 5-affix rare item.


This is almost a hailback to selling "Baal" GC's haha.


----------



## OC-Guru

Well I have no idea how this happened..


----------



## OC-Guru

--doube post, sorry--


----------



## Rabbs

Can't log in now since the new patch. Keeps getting error 3. Syncing authenticator does nothing. Deleting agent folder does nothing. ***?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Well I have no idea how this happened..


botting?


----------



## Particle

If he honestly has no idea, I really doubt he is botting. That one would be pretty obvious.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> -snip- I already have a locked WoW account because of this BS and my account wasn't even active for ~ two years prior to being hacked. The only reason I knew was because of the email they sent me.


I had that happen to my inactive WoW account too.

Wouldn't be surprised if those bans were false positives, unless you guys bought gold from a 3rd party site.


----------



## HarrisLam

we really gotta get some appraisal action going here.

Crop your drops and post the pics here, then others can guess how much the gear should be worth. Owner proceed to sell the gear on AH.

The guessing part would be fun







it also prevents careless ripoffs from both sides

(though if Mods think its a bad idea due to pic flood, nevermind what i just said)


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> we really gotta get some appraisal action going here.
> Crop your drops and post the pics here, then others can guess how much the gear should be worth. Owner proceed to sell the gear on AH.
> The guessing part would be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it also prevents careless ripoffs from both sides
> (though if Mods think its a bad idea due to pic flood, nevermind what i just said)


If you have an item and don't know its value it takes a minute or less to search the AH for other like items to know where you should price it. Coming to the forums, TO ME, would be a waste of time.

What I generally do is do a search with all 3 stat filters. Setting the filters with min stat values lower than my actual item. I then set a max gold filter to minimize the search even more. I increase the gold filter by 50 to 100k until I see items similar to what I want to sell. I then (A) buyout the other similar item if it appears it is under valued and does not appear to have like items around it in the gold range. Then resell my original item and the under valued item at the appropriate value. (B) Just undercut the cheapest item in the range if (A) does not apply.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> If he honestly has no idea, I really doubt he is botting. That one would be pretty obvious.


^

I just woke up this morning and was greeted with a nice cup of "you're banned lol"


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> ^
> I just woke up this morning and was greeted with a nice cup of "you're banned lol"


What did the email say that they supposedly sent you?


----------



## Particle

People do suddenly appear to be reporting a ton of false positives. It's hard to know who is telling the truth online, but it really does seem like people are getting bit.

---

As for me, I'm a level 59 monk as of last night. I'll hit 60 today I bet.







I've found that playing with people in Hell mode is worthless. Solo'ing is much, much easier. I'm just holding on long enough to get to Inferno so that I can get some decent gear.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> If you have an item and don't know its value it takes a minute or less to search the AH for other like items to know where you should price it. Coming to the forums, TO ME, would be a waste of time.
> What I generally do is do a search with all 3 stat filters. Setting the filters with min stat values lower than my actual item. I then set a max gold filter to minimize the search even more. I increase the gold filter by 50 to 100k until I see items similar to what I want to sell. I then (A) buyout the other similar item if it appears it is under valued and does not appear to have like items around it in the gold range. Then resell my original item and the under valued item at the appropriate value. (B) Just undercut the cheapest item in the range if (A) does not apply.


Sometimes looking up similar items is useless though. A lot....I mean a lot of items on the AH are way overpriced and you have no idea if anything is actaully selling for those prices. Your steps is what I usually do, but even if you undercut the lowest price, you still may not sell.

Just because someone may have a similar item to yours and has a price of.....lets say 2mil gold, there is no way you would know if it actually sold for that price. It would be nice if you could look up a history of items that sold so you actually know what price sells the items.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What did the email say that they supposedly sent you?


Email 1:



Spoiler: Email 1



Greetings,

* * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *

A user of this account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.

Account Action: Account Closure
Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files.

Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
We take action against accounts using hacks when a hero on the account is identified using a hack program. Hacks provide benefits normally not achievable in the game. Such benefits may include: increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls.

Automation Programs ("Bots")
We take action against accounts using automation programs or bots when one or more heroes on the account are identified using a bot to achieve automation.

This Diablo III account has been closed by our staff based on a review of the account and all related policy violations, in accordance with the Terms of Use and our In-Game Policies (http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300722). Note that any open bids or auctions at the time of the account's closure have been cancelled. Your open bids will be refunded to your original method of payment. Please allow 5-10 days for processing depending on the availability of your financial institution. Any bids or auctions completed prior to the account's closure will neither be refunded nor reversed.

Moving forward, this Diablo III account and any Heroes or items associated with the account are no longer accessible. The only way to continue playing Diablo III is to purchase a new license, or to attempt to recover access by appealing account closure. While closure overturns are very unlikely, we advise that customers pursuing an appeal hold off on purchasing a new Diablo III license until the appeal process has completed. If you add a new Diablo III license, a new account will overwrite your old, without any prior Heroes or items from the closed account.

Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, and how to contact them via online ticket, please visit us at http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515. We will be unable to investigate account actions over the phone - an online ticket is the only way to contact Account Administration.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their time spent on Battle.net. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.

Regards,

Blizzard Entertainment
Diablo III Customer Support
http://battle.net/support



After submitting a ticket (Email 2):



Spoiler: After ticket submission



Greetings,

Thank you for contacting us. An additional review of the action taken against the Diablo III account on [email protected] has been completed. We have confirmed our initial findings, and the account action will not be reversed or changed.

Actions are based on the violation's severity and take previous violations into consideration. This action was taken in accordance with the Terms of Use (http://us.blizzard.com/en-us/company/legal/) and our Diablo III Policies (http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-policies), which all players acknowledge and agree to before logging into the game.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to enjoy their time in Diablo III. Thank you for respecting our position.

Best Regards,

Blizzard Entertainment
www.blizzard.com/support



Just a random email I got:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Blizzard Entertainment SAS sent you £1.70 GBP*

Transaction ID:

Dear ------,

Just thought you'd like to know Blizzard Entertainment SAS sent you £1.70 GBP.

*Reversal*

Please be aware that your payment can still be reversed, (e.g. if it is subject to a chargeback), even after you have posted the item to your buyer. Complying with PayPal'sprotection programmes and following the trading guidelines given in our Safety Advice helps to protect you from things like chargebacks.


Once the money's there you can: 







Spend the money online at thousands of shops that accept PayPal.







Transfer it to your bank account (takes two to three days).







Transfer the money to a credit card.
*Don't see the money in your account?*

Don't worry - sometimes it just takes a few minutes for it to show up.

*Sender Information*

Blizzard Entertainment SAS
[email protected]
+33 9499551380

Yours sincerely,
PayPal



So, even after I'm banned my auctions are still applicable?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> OK, I just have to ask - what is 'kiting?'


have you ever played kites when you were a kid?

in game, and many other games

when you run into a big mass of mobs, they will all chase after you

as you run around trying not to die, they automatically form a Triangle like shape just like when you fly a kite

or as the other said in a more technical term; killing the mob while keeping a safe distance (hit & run)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> have you ever played kites when you were a kid?
> in game, and many other games
> when you run into a big mass of mobs, they will all chase after you
> as you run around trying not to die, they automatically form a Triangle like shape just like when you fly a kite
> or as the other said in a more technical term; killing the mob while keeping a safe distance (hit & run)


I think it's more like when you're trying to get your kite into the air and there is no breeze to keep it in the air. As a kid, you run as fast and as hard as you can trying to keep it off the ground, but you end up dragging that kite until it's destroyed. Kite until the mobs are dead







. Or, was I the only one stubborn determined I could fly a kite with little to no wind?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think it's more like when you're trying to get your kite into the air and there is no breeze to keep it in the air. As a kid, you run as fast and as hard as you can trying to keep it off the ground, but you end up dragging that kite until it's destroyed. Kite until the mobs are dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or, was I the only one stubborn determined I could fly a kite with little to no wind?


I was the kid being dragged by the kite.


----------



## StaticFX

I am floored that people are getting falsely BANNED for "botting" when you can log in and see message after message of people selling gold and spamming! Why dont they stop those first! it should be an auto ban if you post anything about buying gold .. or maybe posting a website in chat!


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I am floored that people are getting falsely BANNED for "botting" when you can log in and see message after message of people selling gold and spamming! Why dont they stop those first! it should be an auto ban if you post anything about buying gold .. or maybe posting a website in chat!


There is a chance the accounts were compromised, then used for those purposes.


----------



## mav451

OC-Guru - Was your account protected by an authenticator?


----------



## OC-Guru

Been onto blizzard CS (0800 number) for 25minutes now, so much for a 1 minute waiting period. Stingy money grabbing idiots..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> OC-Guru - Was your account protected by an authenticator?
> 
> I used my mobile to authenticate purchases, but I haven't recieved any texts throughout the past few days even though I have order/sold things on the RMAH.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> There is a chance the accounts were compromised, then used for those purposes.


Yeah, I wouldn't put it past people to clean out your account and then use hacks/bots in an attempt to get your account banned before you knew your account was compromised. A banned account has a hard time reporting they were hacked.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Sometimes looking up similar items is useless though. A lot....I mean a lot of items on the AH are way overpriced and you have no idea if anything is actaully selling for those prices. Your steps is what I usually do, but even if you undercut the lowest price, you still may not sell.
> Just because someone may have a similar item to yours and has a price of.....lets say 2mil gold, there is no way you would know if it actually sold for that price. It would be nice if you could look up a history of items that sold so you actually know what price sells the items.


Setting the max gold filter and increasing that range with an incremental scale eliminates seeing all the over priced items. I do not have any issue selling and re-selling gear. I understand market trends well enough so I don't have items that sit and don't sell.

Current trend is anything with decent crit chance. Helms and bracers seem to sell the quickest. Everyone is in love with WW barbs so I am capitalizing on that need.

I also am selling almost all my current gold on the RMAH, since as of yesterday gold was selling for $2.90 per million. I don't think it will ever be worth more. I would never buy gold but people are buying mine. I will either buy items with that profit or wait for the bottom to fall out on the gold exchange and buy it all back at a tremendous discount.

All I am saying is coming to this forum to ask what something is worth will yield no better result then going through the AH process to find out for yourself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> have you ever played kites when you were a kid?
> in game, and many other games
> when you run into a big mass of mobs, they will all chase after you
> as you run around trying not to die, they automatically form a Triangle like shape just like when you fly a kite


That is actually simply the enemies attempting to flank you in this game and really not an indication of "kiting." Kiting is simply where you constantly maintain a distance between you and target, like a person with a kite blown by the wind. Has nothing to do with triangles.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> ^
> I just woke up this morning and was greeted with a nice cup of "you're banned lol"


That doesn't sound like it'd taste very good, ill stick to my wake-up can of MtnDew.


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> People do suddenly appear to be reporting a ton of false positives. It's hard to know who is telling the truth online, but it really does seem like people are getting bit.
> ---
> As for me, I'm a level 59 monk as of last night. I'll hit 60 today I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that playing with people in Hell mode is worthless. Solo'ing is much, much easier. I'm just holding on long enough to get to Inferno so that I can get some decent gear.


I suggest that you farm act3 hell first for gold and some resist items before going to act 1 inferno. Melee without any resists is suicide in inferno.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> People do suddenly appear to be reporting a ton of false positives. It's hard to know who is telling the truth online, but it really does seem like people are getting bit.
> ---
> As for me, I'm a level 59 monk as of last night. I'll hit 60 today I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that playing with people in Hell mode is worthless. Solo'ing is much, much easier. I'm just holding on long enough to get to Inferno so that I can get some decent gear.


Make sure to check OCN's freebie thread. Lots of stuff being given away by OCN's very own Inferno veterans.


----------



## Particle

I was looking for that the other day. Is it not in the gaming section? I checked the first two hundred thread titles or so but never found one marked as such.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I was looking for that the other day. Is it not in the gaming section? I checked the first two hundred thread titles or so but never found one marked as such.


In the freebie section

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277607/freebies-ocns-diablo-3-loot-donations/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I was looking for that the other day. Is it not in the gaming section? I checked the first two hundred thread titles or so but never found one marked as such.


Check my signature for a direct link.


----------



## eternallydead

I wish D3 would take items that were vendored and have them listed on a side AH, imagine what one could find / buy there...

Or even have them randomly show up in the vendors in your game.

I have noticed a significant drop in the mid range gear on the AH. Basically the people farming gear don't want to list anything for less than 200K, so they just vendor / salvage it. Where as people would happily pay 10-25k for the gear. The limit of 10 items really keeps the AH sparce.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I wish D3 would take items that were vendored and have them listed on a side AH, imagine what one could find / buy there...
> Or even have them randomly show up in the vendors in your game.
> I have noticed a significant drop in the mid range gear on the AH. Basically the people farming gear don't want to list anything for less than 200K, so they just vendor / salvage it. Where as people would happily pay 10-25k for the gear. The limit of 10 items really keeps the AH sparce.


i put avg stuff on all the time for 4-15k, it just never sells. i usually end up getting it back then salvaging or giving to some underequipped baddie in a public game.


----------



## Rickles

(K)ill
(I)t
(T)imely &
(E) fficiently

Similar to the k.i.s.s. method, to "kite" efftectively you need to maintain the maximum amount of attacks while keeping a safe distance. This is also know as "studder stepping". It is a similar effect to animation canceling in DoTA. You want to maximize your movement and attacks. With some of the slower attacking mobs in D3 the safe distance is really quite close, but you will need a pretty solid connection to consistently avoid the hit.


----------



## Particle

Kiting is very difficult as a melee class. When I get champion packs that have attributes making them difficult, I found I ended up backing up all the way to the map gateway I came in through. I would end up fighting and then leaving, healing, and going back to fight again. Anymore I just cut to the chase and lead them back straight away if I'm close. Fight until health gets to about half, pop invulnerability, fight for the few seconds extra it gives, exit, recharge, repeat. There needs to be a name for this method.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Kiting is very difficult as a melee class. When I get champion packs that have attributes making them difficult, I found I ended up backing up all the way to the map gateway I came in through. I would end up fighting and then leaving, healing, and going back to fight again. Anymore I just cut to the chase and lead them back straight away if I'm close. Fight until health gets to about half, pop invulnerability, fight for the few seconds extra it gives, exit, recharge, repeat. There needs to be a name for this method.


It is called clever use of game mechanics. Others would call it an exploit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Kiting is very difficult as a melee class. When I get champion packs that have attributes making them difficult, I found I ended up backing up all the way to the map gateway I came in through. I would end up fighting and then leaving, healing, and going back to fight again. Anymore I just cut to the chase and lead them back straight away if I'm close. Fight until health gets to about half, pop invulnerability, fight for the few seconds extra it gives, exit, recharge, repeat. There needs to be a name for this method.


There is, it's called exploitation.







We could also call it the salesperson technique.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> It is called clever use of game mechanics. Others would call it an exploit.


LOL! Someone beat me to it.


----------



## Ploppytheman

I like how there is a 5 page discussion on what kiting is. Not sure how many people are trolling but the triangle thing made me rofl pretty hard.

Kiting v. - The act of maintaining distance between a target in order to reduce or eliminate forms of damage often while outputting damage on the target albeit at a reduced value with the goal of trading damage in a cost efficient manner, reducing enemy effectiveness, crowd control, or waiting for cooldowns/reinforcements to change the pace of combat.

Kiting can be done with snares, immobilizes, roots, stuns, line of sight, movement speed effects, etc. Melee can kite to either wait for cooldowns to come up or if they have a slow attack speed to wait for their attack to be ready.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> (K)ill
> (I)t
> (T)imely &
> (E) fficiently
> Similar to the k.i.s.s. method, to "kite" efftectively you need to maintain the maximum amount of attacks while keeping a safe distance. This is also know as "studder stepping". It is a similar effect to animation canceling in DoTA. You want to maximize your movement and attacks. With some of the slower attacking mobs in D3 the safe distance is really quite close, but you will need a pretty solid connection to consistently avoid the hit.


Studder Stepping huh... oh look you play DOTA what a coincidence! Animation cancelling has been around forever, Halo CE is the first time I figured it out myself, you can weapon swap on reload to be ready faster. Im sure it existed a lot earlier than that, I mean obviously Broodwar is an example.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Kiting is very difficult as a melee class. When I get champion packs that have attributes making them difficult, I found I ended up backing up all the way to the map gateway I came in through. I would end up fighting and then leaving, healing, and going back to fight again. Anymore I just cut to the chase and lead them back straight away if I'm close. Fight until health gets to about half, pop invulnerability, fight for the few seconds extra it gives, exit, recharge, repeat. There needs to be a name for this method.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is, it's called exploitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could also call it the salesperson technique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Someone beat me to it.


Due to the amount of time this requires I think it is a fine mechanic as it is one of the few things that lets you progress past otherwise unskippable packs, or one that would require many many many attempts and just not be worth it. The other option to this is dragging them to a corner and dying.

I mean think about it, the time you spend doing this, you could have just dragged them away and died in a corner and been close to your next pack.

Also sup


----------



## cravinmild

Im in a bit of a rut myself. I limit my item purchases to 100k per but im thinking ill have to buck up and get some million dollar weapons. Sucks as there is nothing good for a mill in the GAH as the RMAH killed the GAH. It was a bad move for most players who just want to play and not pay to win. Ive lvl to 60 but nothing drops in hell at 60 forcing you to use one AH or the other, i honestly didnt think it would be this bad.
I do have an account to the RMAH but dont sell there but im guessing im going to have to in order to progress any farther. List for a few dollars and hope something sells. I had little idea on what to list but one person suggested no less than 100 for any one primary attribute or 200 on a single or dont bother selling it, it wont move. If it has some RA then you can increase the price a fair bit more. The is what ive based my sells on and its done pretty well with sub 100k items... which all i find anyways. Most sell at the 10k mark. I switched out my Gf gear for MF, your not going to earn enough to get anything worth while.. not really collecting money in the later lvls. Hope for that one good drop to pay for the next set of gear to progress. My GF was at 310 with 5 stacks which netted about 100k/H in act 1/2 Hell but repair costs in the next acts reduced profit to less than 50k/h Screw GF i say and hope for that lucky drop now.

Other than not getting drops for your lvl EVER and that the RMAH runed the game im happy to truge along killing things. I visit the d3 forums and try not to get discuraged.... too much lol by what i read there. I dont hate the game but im at a point now where im not sure i even want to continue with this game. Got my moneys worth in hours played but there is not that burning feeling anymore to keep going. Perhaps ill try a new toon and see if that rekindles the fire.


----------



## Gizmo

Nearly everyone was incredibly helpful with the previous build that went terribly wrong, so here's an updated version.

Starting out in Inferno is remarkably easier than I anticipated due to many friends saying I'd be one shot in the first few minutes if I didn't change some stuff around. That said, I know it is going to get remarkably tough very quickly, so I am looking for any advice proactively...anyone have thoughts on what needs to be drastically changed?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im in a bit of a rut myself. I limit my item purchases to 100k per but im thinking ill have to buck up and get some million dollar weapons. Sucks as there is nothing good for a mill in the GAH as the RMAH killed the GAH. It was a bad move for most players who just want to play and not pay to win. Ive lvl to 60 but nothing drops in hell at 60 forcing you to use one AH or the other, i honestly didnt think it would be this bad.
> I do have an account to the RMAH but dont sell there but im guessing im going to have to in order to progress any farther. List for a few dollars and hope something sells. I had little idea on what to list but one person suggested no less than 100 for any one primary attribute or 200 on a single or dont bother selling it, it wont move. If it has some RA then you can increase the price a fair bit more. The is what ive based my sells on and its done pretty well with sub 100k items... which all i find anyways. Most sell at the 10k mark. I switched out my Gf gear for MF, your not going to earn enough to get anything worth while.. not really collecting money in the later lvls. Hope for that one good drop to pay for the next set of gear to progress. My GF was at 310 with 5 stacks which netted about 100k/H in act 1/2 Hell but repair costs in the next acts reduced profit to less than 50k/h Screw GF i say and hope for that lucky drop now.
> Other than not getting drops for your lvl EVER and that the RMAH runed the game im happy to truge along killing things. I visit the d3 forums and try not to get discuraged.... too much lol by what i read there. I dont hate the game but im at a point now where im not sure i even want to continue with this game. Got my moneys worth in hours played but there is not that burning feeling anymore to keep going. Perhaps ill try a new toon and see if that rekindles the fire.


you don't have to spend millions per item til at least act 3. you can, with the right skills and attributes on items, spend a couple hundred thousand a piece on most items, and use some drop to do act 1 easy, and act 2 with some work. i don't believe i've spent more than a million on any item, usually settling around the 2-4 hundredk area, and i can do a1 easily with 2 classes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Nearly everyone was incredibly helpful with the previous build that went terribly wrong, so here's an updated version.
> Starting out in Inferno is remarkably easier than I anticipated due to many friends saying I'd be one shot in the first few minutes if I didn't change some stuff around. That said, I know it is going to get remarkably tough very quickly, so I am looking for any advice proactively...anyone have thoughts on what needs to be drastically changed?


get rid of some of them vit gems and focus on some str to get that armor up, or just get higher armor gear. you also need some more res-all. add me (tag in sig) and i can help you pick out some cheap gear that will get you thru at least a1 fairly easily, and we can do some trial runs and fight some elites to help you figure out what needs the most tweaking. I'm definitely not the best/most rich player on here, but I do fairly well with the cheap gear (and use my own drops as much as possible), and am willing to help others be able to progress as much as possible.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I like how there is a 5 page discussion on what kiting is. Not sure how many people are trolling but the triangle thing made me rofl pretty hard.
> Kiting v. - The act of maintaining distance between a target in order to reduce or eliminate forms of damage often while outputting damage on the target albeit at a reduced value with the goal of trading damage in a cost efficient manner, reducing enemy effectiveness, crowd control, or waiting for cooldowns/reinforcements to change the pace of combat.
> Kiting can be done with snares, immobilizes, roots, stuns, line of sight, movement speed effects, etc. Melee can kite to either wait for cooldowns to come up or if they have a slow attack speed to wait for their attack to be ready.
> Studder Stepping huh... oh look you play DOTA what a coincidence! Animation cancelling has been around forever, Halo CE is the first time I figured it out myself, you can weapon swap on reload to be ready faster. Im sure it existed a lot earlier than that, I mean obviously Broodwar is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the amount of time this requires I think it is a fine mechanic as it is one of the few things that lets you progress past otherwise unskippable packs, or one that would require many many many attempts and just not be worth it. The other option to this is dragging them to a corner and dying.
> I mean think about it, the time you spend doing this, you could have just dragged them away and died in a corner and been close to your next pack.
> Also sup


Nice, now you can buy a quarter of some dank:thumb:


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I wish D3 would take items that were vendored and have them listed on a side AH, imagine what one could find / buy there...
> Or even have them randomly show up in the vendors in your game.
> I have noticed a significant drop in the mid range gear on the AH. Basically the people farming gear don't want to list anything for less than 200K, so they just vendor / salvage it. Where as people would happily pay 10-25k for the gear. The limit of 10 items really keeps the AH sparce.


not really.. you probably dont know how to search for gems on the cheap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Kiting is very difficult as a melee class. When I get champion packs that have attributes making them difficult, I found I ended up backing up all the way to the map gateway I came in through. I would end up fighting and then leaving, healing, and going back to fight again. Anymore I just cut to the chase and lead them back straight away if I'm close. Fight until health gets to about half, pop invulnerability, fight for the few seconds extra it gives, exit, recharge, repeat. There needs to be a name for this method.


its called the "run for your life" method

but then again a melee toon without resist and armor isnt a good melee toon

so get yourself some resist gears and try back the parts you are having problems and you should feel a difference.. ohh and dont forget life on hit and life regen is a must
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im in a bit of a rut myself. I limit my item purchases to 100k per but im thinking ill have to buck up and get some million dollar weapons. Sucks as there is nothing good for a mill in the GAH as the RMAH killed the GAH. It was a bad move for most players who just want to play and not pay to win. Ive lvl to 60 but nothing drops in hell at 60 forcing you to use one AH or the other, i honestly didnt think it would be this bad.
> I do have an account to the RMAH but dont sell there but im guessing im going to have to in order to progress any farther. List for a few dollars and hope something sells. I had little idea on what to list but one person suggested no less than 100 for any one primary attribute or 200 on a single or dont bother selling it, it wont move. If it has some RA then you can increase the price a fair bit more. The is what ive based my sells on and its done pretty well with sub 100k items... which all i find anyways. Most sell at the 10k mark. I switched out my Gf gear for MF, your not going to earn enough to get anything worth while.. not really collecting money in the later lvls. Hope for that one good drop to pay for the next set of gear to progress. My GF was at 310 with 5 stacks which netted about 100k/H in act 1/2 Hell but repair costs in the next acts reduced profit to less than 50k/h Screw GF i say and hope for that lucky drop now.
> Other than not getting drops for your lvl EVER and that the RMAH runed the game im happy to truge along killing things. I visit the d3 forums and try not to get discuraged.... too much lol by what i read there. I dont hate the game but im at a point now where im not sure i even want to continue with this game. Got my moneys worth in hours played but there is not that burning feeling anymore to keep going. Perhaps ill try a new toon and see if that rekindles the fire.


act IV of hell have chances to drop lvl 61 items if you want to farm this instead of going in inferno without good gears

but its as hard as inferno act I so beware of that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gizmo*
> 
> Nearly everyone was incredibly helpful with the previous build that went terribly wrong, so here's an updated version.
> Starting out in Inferno is remarkably easier than I anticipated due to many friends saying I'd be one shot in the first few minutes if I didn't change some stuff around. That said, I know it is going to get remarkably tough very quickly, so I am looking for any advice proactively...anyone have thoughts on what needs to be drastically changed?


just 300 resist ??

you are asking for trouble with that low life resist and low life on hit.. especially as a melee player

your pants dont have sockets so i obviously would look in replacing them with ones that have the same stats but you could socket some dex into them and obviously add some resist and some life on hit.. life after kill is a useless stat


----------



## Sainesk

so I just found out there's a limit to how many commodities you can buy at once... i'm thinking of picking up 6300 Flawless square gems for giggles. Lol I just did it twice and got error 3007 both times though the transactions completed - maybe the game can't handle buying from so many players at once?

edit: oh wow I thought it would let me "send to stash" and it would fill up every open space with stacks of 30, but I can't send any to stash unless I send at least 6300, lol fail - have to get rid of every item in stash to collect.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*


what the heck was that?

I suppose some kind of weapon? or jewellery to be worth that much?


----------



## B-rock

I loved D2 and I played it a ton, but this game is just missing something. I maybe play this 2 hours/week now, it's very disappointing. I have nothing new to add that hasn't been said already, I really hope they fix it up. I really wanted to love this game.


----------



## B-rock

Edit: Double Post


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I was the kid being dragged by the kite.


your kite vortexed you


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> what the heck was that?
> I suppose some kind of weapon? or jewellery to be worth that much?


A rare helm actually. I got a neck up there for $100 BO atm too.

LOOK WHAT JUST DROPPED, so far on AH its worth at least 11m EDIT worth about 15m







, might give it to my monk friend iono, or maybe get a Natalyas Mark ring... iono... I really just want to get my MF consolidated into my dps set so I dont have to switch....


----------



## Dmac73

Let's farm Inferno. Please have at least 24/7 ~40% base MF and decent DPS.

Chron1cNugZ#1340

Add


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> A rare helm actually. I got a neck up there for $100 BO atm too.
> LOOK WHAT JUST DROPPED, so far on AH its worth at least 11m EDIT worth about 15m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , might give it to my monk friend iono, or maybe get a Natalyas Mark ring... iono... I really just want to get my MF consolidated into my dps set so I dont have to switch....


wow....you must have earned a lot of money so far.....

how much does it take to farm act 3? DPS, HP and resist?

If i can truely earn money I wish to get there quick

PS: those boots dont look too hot to me.....worth a lot because they are set item?

edit :

OHHHHH MY FIRST ONE EVERRRRR OHHHHHHHH


----------



## Csokis

Nasty Auction House Exploit
Quote:


> There has been a nasty auction house exploit doing the rounds today and I have held off posting about it assuming that it would be sorted pretty quickly. Last time I looked into this which was a few hours ago there was still a problem so I thought I had better bring this to your attention as TJP over at the AB confirmed it was still active quite recently.Blizzard shut down the original thread about this on the official boards pretty quickly this afternoon.
> 
> With some crafty HEX editing, some people have managed to mess with the auction house UI and system time to enable them to get hold of an item for the starting value and not the buyout value by switching the buttons around. Not having tested this myself, I am not quite sure if it has been fixed now, but it is real and it is a rather nasty exploit. I hope it's sorted now because it has been doing the rounds for well over half a day.


----------



## cravinmild

Is this RMAH under any type of legal code at all. Seems that with so much money on the line and with the hacks and exploits that someone other than blizzard should be there to monitor this feasco of a AH. Honestly how can this company be given the right to run a AH without any type of checks or balances.... with the problems ive seen thus far (puts on tinfoil hat) its not a far strech to think bliz would be creating any type of item they want and listing it to the RMAH for extra profit, they really fudged the pot with this whole RMAH... someone should just take that away fromt them before they hurt themselfs... they dont seem to know what the heck it is they are doing.. morons


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I am floored that people are getting falsely BANNED for "botting" when you can log in and see message after message of people selling gold and spamming! Why dont they stop those first! it should be an auto ban if you post anything about buying gold .. or maybe posting a website in chat!


Lol, those ARE the accounts they are banning... I guarantee accounts that are banned for what the real account owner deems as "for no reason" is probably a goof indication the account was hacked and being used to spam...


----------



## likethegun

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im in a bit of a rut myself. I limit my item purchases to 100k per but im thinking ill have to buck up and get some million dollar weapons. Sucks as there is nothing good for a mill in the GAH as the RMAH killed the GAH. It was a bad move for most players who just want to play and not pay to win. Ive lvl to 60 but nothing drops in hell at 60 forcing you to use one AH or the other, i honestly didnt think it would be this bad.
> I do have an account to the RMAH but dont sell there but im guessing im going to have to in order to progress any farther. List for a few dollars and hope something sells. I had little idea on what to list but one person suggested no less than 100 for any one primary attribute or 200 on a single or dont bother selling it, it wont move. If it has some RA then you can increase the price a fair bit more. The is what ive based my sells on and its done pretty well with sub 100k items... which all i find anyways. Most sell at the 10k mark. I switched out my Gf gear for MF, your not going to earn enough to get anything worth while.. not really collecting money in the later lvls. Hope for that one good drop to pay for the next set of gear to progress. My GF was at 310 with 5 stacks which netted about 100k/H in act 1/2 Hell but repair costs in the next acts reduced profit to less than 50k/h Screw GF i say and hope for that lucky drop now.
> Other than not getting drops for your lvl EVER and that the RMAH runed the game im happy to truge along killing things. I visit the d3 forums and try not to get discuraged.... too much lol by what i read there. I dont hate the game but im at a point now where im not sure i even want to continue with this game. Got my moneys worth in hours played but there is not that burning feeling anymore to keep going. Perhaps ill try a new toon and see if that rekindles the fire.


My advice is to make friends here and have them run you through inferno... thats the only way your going to get anywhere. It's impossible to get "that lucky drop" in hell pretty much... unless its a lvl 62 item... you are going to be in a rut for a LONG time. I spent 4.5 mil on my amulet, a couple mil each on rings, 2-3 mil on weapon. probably 10-15 mil for armor... and I STILL can't "effectively" solo act 3 inferno yet (elite mobs I mean). ...And just to clarify, I farmed act 1 inferno for weeks and then progressed to farming kulle dungeons in act 2 with 5 neph stacks. I don't care what anyone says. Act 2 kulle to belial runs is WAY better net than act 1 farming (so long as you can kill elites without dying). I get a ton of lvl 62 rares each run and a few lvl 63 rares each time. There are about 5 elite packs in each dungeon. multiply by 3 and thats a lot of loot! just hit up a cave or something in desolate sands before you start to get your neph stacks started (sometimes even to 5 from one dungeon) and its MONEY. Run goes by fairly quickly too once you get it down, although I haven't timed it yet).


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i put avg stuff on all the time for 4-15k, it just never sells. i usually end up getting it back then salvaging or giving to some underequipped baddie in a public game.


The funny thing is, a lot of people have the mentality that expensive = better. I put an item up for sale for <20k buyout, no one wanted it. Right after, I put it up again for 70k buyout and it was gone in a minute.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> The funny thing is, a lot of people have the mentality that expensive = better. I put an item up for sale for <20k buyout, no one wanted it. Right after, I put it up again for 70k buyout and it was gone in a minute.


or maybe a different guy was looking?

i dont know


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> or maybe a different guy was looking?
> i dont know


Just tested his theory. Items that I couldn't sell from 5-10k sold within minutes at 40-50k. That was with 5 items.


----------



## HarrisLam

what kind of items are those?

wonder why mine never got sold


----------



## Dradus

Played this game for about a month-and-a-half after release, but got bored and recently cashed out all my items on the RMAH in order to pre-order GW2. It was fun while it lasted, but endgame has no longevity whatsoever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what kind of items are those?
> wonder why mine never got sold


That's not it. There are a lot of unspoken guidelines about how to play an auction house. If you shoot for the moon, you will typically over price your items and have to wait some time before you can relist. On the other hand, if you list the buyout price too low, it gets buried under all the other similar items and never gets seen. You want to price it so they can see it within the first 5 pages when sorting out by buyout or, if you are inviting bids, set a very high buyout price and low starting bid to push it to the first 2-3 pages.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's not it. There are a lot of unspoken guidelines about how to play an auction house. If you shoot for the moon, you will typically over price your items and have to wait some time before you can relist. On the other hand, if you list the buyout price too low, it gets buried under all the other similar items and never gets seen. You want to price it so they can see it within the first 5 pages when sorting out by buyout or, if you are inviting bids, set a very high buyout price and low starting bid to push it to the first 2-3 pages.


so far ive only had 2 really valuable items, both got bought out pretty quickly, 1 was worth 3.1m and the other 2.45m.

what im more interested in are the mid range items, as you guys been saying how you price them up to 40k and people buy more of those. Good items are rare, but if i could sell even 5% of my rares for 40k I would be pretty rich


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im in a bit of a rut myself. I limit my item purchases to 100k per but im thinking ill have to buck up and get some million dollar weapons. Sucks as there is nothing good for a mill in the GAH as the RMAH killed the GAH. It was a bad move for most players who just want to play and not pay to win. Ive lvl to 60 but nothing drops in hell at 60 forcing you to use one AH or the other, i honestly didnt think it would be this bad.
> I do have an account to the RMAH but dont sell there but im guessing im going to have to in order to progress any farther. List for a few dollars and hope something sells. I had little idea on what to list but one person suggested no less than 100 for any one primary attribute or 200 on a single or dont bother selling it, it wont move. If it has some RA then you can increase the price a fair bit more. The is what ive based my sells on and its done pretty well with sub 100k items... which all i find anyways. Most sell at the 10k mark. I switched out my Gf gear for MF, your not going to earn enough to get anything worth while.. not really collecting money in the later lvls. Hope for that one good drop to pay for the next set of gear to progress. My GF was at 310 with 5 stacks which netted about 100k/H in act 1/2 Hell but repair costs in the next acts reduced profit to less than 50k/h Screw GF i say and hope for that lucky drop now.
> Other than not getting drops for your lvl EVER and that the RMAH runed the game im happy to truge along killing things. I visit the d3 forums and try not to get discuraged.... too much lol by what i read there. I dont hate the game but im at a point now where im not sure i even want to continue with this game. Got my moneys worth in hours played but there is not that burning feeling anymore to keep going. Perhaps ill try a new toon and see if that rekindles the fire.


GAH is fine. RMAH doesnt require you to spend real money, sell items on it and then buy items with the money you earned. I'd never pay for an item with real money unless it was going to be a good invesment.

1) If your doing GF runs, which are only worth it as DH really, then farm NIGHTMARE act 3 core of arreat. Your welcome. Its 300k/hr at least.
2) There is no reason to not be running act 1 inferno for farming. Post your build and stats/gear so I can see waht your doing wrong. You can easily gear ANY character for act 1 inferno for around 1m gold and be able to farm it easily, even if you cant afford that you can still buy enough gear to start farming it.
3) 99% of Diablo 3 forums are a bunch of idiots, its not a reliable source of info in most cases, I could say that about this thread though too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> wow....you must have earned a lot of money so far.....
> how much does it take to farm act 3? DPS, HP and resist?
> If i can truely earn money I wish to get there quick
> PS: those boots dont look too hot to me.....worth a lot because they are set item?
> edit :
> OHHHHH MY FIRST ONE EVERRRRR OHHHHHHHH


Yeh I woulda been rich had I focused on my DH instead of playing with my friend. We each have a 60 of every class that we leveled together and I gave him a TON of gold, and items worth a ton as well for his monk.

HP and resist are a waste. If you want to pay several times more for gear with 1/2 the dps go ahead but its really really dumb. Id say 40k dps is enough to farm act 3 easily as a DH, but I wouldn't do the underkeep or core of arreat until you have a lot more gear since there is a lot of lame mobs in those areas. I think you need around 10k hp because of reflect mobs depending on your build, but 20k is a lot more comfortable esp with cluster arrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> The funny thing is, a lot of people have the mentality that expensive = better. I put an item up for sale for <20k buyout, no one wanted it. Right after, I put it up again for 70k buyout and it was gone in a minute.


Probably because people search for items with a certain buyout price as a filter since the AH is a piece of trash. There are millions of pages of trash items and searching for a 20k buyout means you are gonna spend 30minutes to find a piece of gear. Penny wise and pound foolish basically. For a lot of people 70k is nothing. I don't even list items under 100k and am thinking of bumping it to 250k cuz its just not worth the slot. I think I vendored/smashed like 20 items worth 50k or less and 20 items worth 100k or less last night, and by worth I mean that they would sell within 1hr on AH 90%+ of the time, like 30% undercut or more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> Played this game for about a month-and-a-half after release, but got bored and recently cashed out all my items on the RMAH in order to pre-order GW2. It was fun while it lasted, but endgame has no longevity whatsoever.


Yeh game is bad I gotta figure out the proper time to cash out as well. Id rather not cash out atm since I think the pvp patch will be the best time. GW2 seems like an awesome game as well. If the reviews are good and its balanced I will prob end up playing it.

My always full stash


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My current gear and stats


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bajer29

What do you guys think? Using it with my lvl 47 monk on nightmare difficulty act 3 lol.


----------



## Cataclysmo

This worth anything at all??


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> or maybe a different guy was looking?
> i dont know


True, true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What do you guys think? Using it with my lvl 47 monk on nightmare difficulty act 3 lol.


Daammnnn. I didn't touch such high-level weapons until hell lol. You must be packing some serious damage eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cataclysmo*
> 
> 
> This worth anything at all??


For someone going for a crit build looking for resistance, this is a good sell. I still hardly list things above 20k though. I don't know the market prices well enough


----------



## OC-Guru

Well, after 4 attempts of trying to get Bli$$ard to give me my account back, they come to a conclusion of:

"We will be able to un-ban your account within the next 48hours, but.. we have deleted all your characters and items which cannot be restored."

So basically, if I do get back on diablo 3, I'd have lost over 415 hours of gameplay.

Thanks Bli$$ard, thanks.

After speaking to the woman at Bli$$ard customer support she said that she couldn't determine which "third party software" i was using.

haha, no doubt, because there was no f****** third party on my machine altering the game. >:O

so mad I can't help it, I told them not to bother and they can shove their stupid money making cash machine up their arses.

To Path of Exile!


----------



## mav451

^^ Sorry to hear that. I woulda at least posted on the diablo reddit thread for additional publicity


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Well, after 4 attempts of trying to get Bli$$ard to give me my account back, they come to a conclusion of:
> 
> "We will be able to un-ban your account within the next 48hours, but.. we have deleted all your characters and items which cannot be restored."
> 
> So basically, if I do get back on diablo 3, I'd have lost over 415 hours of gameplay.
> 
> Thanks Bli$$ard, thanks.
> 
> After speaking to the woman at Bli$$ard customer support she said that she couldn't determine which "third party software" i was using.
> 
> haha, no doubt, because there was no f****** third party on my machine altering the game. >:O
> 
> so mad I can't help it, I told them not to bother and they can shove their stupid money making cash machine up their arses.
> 
> To Path of Exile!


Ouch!

Sorry to hear it mate, if it was me I'd be fighting tooth and nail. If you genuinely haven't cheated, then it's about the principle - don't give up!


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Ouch!
> Sorry to hear it mate, if it was me I'd be fighting tooth and nail. If you genuinely haven't cheated, then it's about the principle - don't give up!


I've tried my best to reason with Bli$$ard, but there's nothing from here I can do, they've deleted my characters, someone that works for Bli$$ard must hate me or something lol. oh well... it was good while it lasted and they have no proof of me "using 3rd party software" .. so whatever. F*** Bli$$ard, F*** Diablo 3. Path of Exile seems better anyway.. lol


----------



## Escatore

Can anybody help me kill the Skeleton King on Hell?

All of the people in public groups are idiots.


----------



## Atham

I can't wait until I play this game on my new rig. The game is coming with my new GTX 670. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I accidentally salvaged this bow yesterday after finding it off a goblin in act 1.

I almost cried.


----------



## Stuuut

I already starting to play it less and less.... it doesn't have the soul anymore that old Blizzard games had, feels rushed and bland.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> I accidentally salvaged this bow yesterday after finding it off a goblin in act 1.
> I almost cried.


Very nice Dex, Vit & Damage, but... no crit damage & no gem socket. ~3mill


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Can anybody help me kill the Skeleton King on Hell?
> All of the people in public groups are idiots.


sure, dklimitless#1398

(add me soon cos i'm sleepy lol







)


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> sure, dklimitless#1398
> (add me soon cos i'm sleepy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sent


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What do you guys think? Using it with my lvl 47 monk on nightmare difficulty act 3 lol.


Having OP gear is nice to level faster but the downside is you make false assumptions about the correct way to play if you aren't careful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I've tried my best to reason with Bli$$ard, but there's nothing from here I can do, they've deleted my characters, someone that works for Bli$$ard must hate me or something lol. oh well... it was good while it lasted and they have no proof of me "using 3rd party software" .. so whatever. F*** Bli$$ard, F*** Diablo 3. Path of Exile seems better anyway.. lol


Wow thats unbelieveably lame.... I heard a lot of linux users got banned as well. Id obv check for viruses as well, and get an authenitcator if you don't have one. You can get an smartphone emulator if you dont have a smartphone for ur authenticator.

PoE looks awesome but Korean games are designed for Koreans, meaning you have to grind an insane amount. I've looked at the vids and it looks really cool but its an MMO so I don't think its worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Can anybody help me kill the Skeleton King on Hell?
> All of the people in public groups are idiots.


I don't think anyone should help you except with tips. You need single target damage and to avoid getting hit as much as possible. Its only going to get harder in inferno. You can time abilities to avoid damage on his teleports. And yeh public games... dont do em...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I can't wait until I play this game on my new rig. The game is coming with my new GTX 670. Looking forward to it.


lol this game is gonna take like 10% of that GPU if that... haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> I accidentally salvaged this bow yesterday after finding it off a goblin in act 1.
> I almost cried.


lol...... I salvaged some 400k bracers the other night....


----------



## Modz

That sucks that your account got banned, I botted on 6 other accounts and none of them got banned









Also thanks to blizzard I finally sold 1.6B gold at a price I wanted to after the ban wave


----------



## cravinmild

^^^ lol ^^^

normally id be alittle miffed to hear this but consitering Blizzard has all but turned its head to this practice one can only speculate that they consiter it a play style and not a exploit







Better hope they dont nurf you


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Having OP gear is nice to level faster but the downside is you make false assumptions about the correct way to play if you aren't careful
> 
> I don't think anyone should help you except with tips. You need single target damage and to avoid getting hit as much as possible. Its only going to get harder in inferno. You can time abilities to avoid damage on his teleports. And yeh public games... dont do em...


Yup,having OP gear makes you just run wildly and kills the fun in planning how to execute your enemies (for me anyway).

I disagree on the public game part though, I'm yet to have a horrible experience with them. Ofc, it's always better to play with people you actually know but I like public games a lot. It's a great way to learn about different play-styles and pick up a few tips from other players (and get free gear. I tend to give out free gear a lot to any member of my party I see struggling if i have any ). Also, building a sweet system with other players on the fly is fun. For instance; in a game yesterday (wiz, dh , barb and wd ), we quickly learned to use each other's abilities for the good of the whole group: The DH cast the turret with the protection (+20% damage), the barb goes in and uses whatever move it is to pull and stun pack (and starts attacking ofc), I drop a hydra in there and start a biizzard (280%dmg) and the wd does whatever that poison thing is that pours over the area. We mowed a lot of elites much faster than we normally would. This is Inferno Act II by the way - which i am still slightly undergeared for.

Of course, you can get paired with horrible members and have everyone doing their own useless thing and good groups don't always happen. But if you guys use party chat and discuss ideas, I love the teamwork with random people (just like the feeling you get with an awesome squad in BF or something ).


----------



## HarrisLam

hey guys, DH act 1 farmer here.

I can now farm act 1 at a decent speed, but I kind of want to get a new bow / crossbow now that i got the money (7mil)

question is, what 3rd stat should I aim for in the search?

my current is a crossbow, something like 820 dps, 170 dex and190 vit, life on hit 650, thats about it

I've been aiming for 250 dex and 80 vit in the search, got some decent results with those searches, but normally the ones have high dps have ONLY that much dex and vit, and then say 1050 dps. That's about the best ones I can find in GAH

I assume ones that have those stats and some more went into RMAH

so what's the 3rd aspect I should look for? or would those 1050 dps ones be fine?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Crit damage


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> not even worth 300k on a good day
> its just another decent weapon but not worth 1 million without a socket .. with a socket it could sell for 1 million.. but thats a gamble
> since it doesnt have one it wont sell for half of that value


I know I probably should have just vendored such a terrible item but i'm a little happier with this:


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Crit damage


alright

bidding on 1

970dps

295 dex
~100 vit (forgot)
50% bonus crit dmg

I put 1.8mil as my bid

how much is that thing actually worth?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Well, after 4 attempts of trying to get Bli$$ard to give me my account back, they come to a conclusion of:
> 
> "We will be able to un-ban your account within the next 48hours, but.. we have deleted all your characters and items which cannot be restored."
> 
> So basically, if I do get back on diablo 3, I'd have lost over 415 hours of gameplay.
> 
> Thanks Bli$$ard, thanks.
> 
> After speaking to the woman at Bli$$ard customer support she said that she couldn't determine which "third party software" i was using.
> 
> haha, no doubt, because there was no f****** third party on my machine altering the game. >:O
> 
> so mad I can't help it, I told them not to bother and they can shove their stupid money making cash machine up their arses.
> 
> To Path of Exile!


ask for a refound for the way they treated you for no reason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> I accidentally salvaged this bow yesterday after finding it off a goblin in act 1.
> I almost cried.


epic dex roll :O

omg.. how can you salavage this?

:O shame on you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> alright
> bidding on 1
> 970dps
> 295 dex
> ~100 vit (forgot)
> 50% bonus crit dmg
> I put 1.8mil as my bid
> how much is that thing actually worth?


does it have a socket?

i suspect it doesnt for you to only bid 1.8m

nonetheless it should be a good enough bow for you to be able to finish act I and II depending on your dps


----------



## Demented

So, we can post pics of stuff to get ideas of how much to sell them for on the AH?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hey guys, DH act 1 farmer here.
> I can now farm act 1 at a decent speed, but I kind of want to get a new bow / crossbow now that i got the money (7mil)
> question is, what 3rd stat should I aim for in the search?
> my current is a crossbow, something like 820 dps, 170 dex and190 vit, life on hit 650, thats about it
> I've been aiming for 250 dex and 80 vit in the search, got some decent results with those searches, but normally the ones have high dps have ONLY that much dex and vit, and then say 1050 dps. That's about the best ones I can find in GAH
> I assume ones that have those stats and some more went into RMAH
> so what's the 3rd aspect I should look for? or would those 1050 dps ones be fine?


You dont buy a weapon with stats as a demon hunter you just find the best price with the most damage. The only exception is that every weapon MUST have a socket or critical hit damage equal to the most expensive gem you can afford.

If you can only afford a star emerald, then you need 70% crit on the weapon you are buying. A flat +crit damage on the bow is almost always cheaper than a gem slot not considering gem prices. So its almost always better to get crit dmg over a socket, but obviously check for both.

Other stats really dont matter, esp LoH on a xbow. Almost everytime I see stats on a bow it is priced more per dps then it would otherwise, so you are almost always overpaying. Since you don't need vit as DH any stat bonuses you get on a weapon are bonuses, not something you search for.

When your gear gets better you should use a Xbow but until you have good gear a bow is better because of how archery scales, for 1m gold you can get a socketed 1050dps bow which is your best bet atm since most people think xbows are better because idiots like big numbers and dont understand basic math.

If have this for 2m but the extra 30 dps makes it cost twice as much as a 1050dps bow with a socket, which with a 70% crit gem is prob the same as this overall.



I actually have a full DH set besides chest/ring that I used to farm act 3. I was saving it for my IRL friend but he doenst seem to want to finish leveling his DH and keeps farming act 2 on his monk like a stubborn mule lol... let me get the gear up...

Full DH set with 3 quivers and LoH bow, minus a 2nd ring and a chest. If anyone wants to make offers I farmed act 3 easily in this. Also I have some MF pieces to swap as well, and a really really good GF set Id be willing to part with.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GF set is Dex 939 dex 24% crit
-23k hp
-up to 25% runspeed (runspeed + MF gear), this matters a lot
-265-280% MF including Templar Gear, thats 325%+ with 5 stack
-Pickup Radius up to 28yrds, lowest is 5 I think, this stat matters a lot

I used runspeed legendaries and generally your close to max movement with a huge gold pickup radius so you can make way more gold/hr, and I know the best places to farm best build. I no longer need to do this since I can easily farm act 3 but its fun to do if your watching TV or w/e or dont want to try.


----------



## Dmac73

Just copped this in Act 1 with only 50 base MF and a 2stack. It's a crying shame there's no Crit or socket . But you win some you lose some



As much as i like playing act 3, steamrolling act 1 is far more joyful and i've been getting good loot to boot. Wortham - Butcher runs are a gauranteed 10 (easy)packs.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I don't think anyone should help you except with tips. You need single target damage and to avoid getting hit as much as possible. Its only going to get harder in inferno. You can time abilities to avoid damage on his teleports. And yeh public games... dont do em...


I'm doing well following the skeleton king - that boss fight was just a single hiccup. And I find that I make considerably more money when playing in groups.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I'm doing well following the skeleton king - that boss fight was just a single hiccup. And I find that I make considerably more money when playing in groups.


yeah, sometimes bosses just are difficult with certain setups when you can do everything else pretty easily.. also it may be easier in some cases to run solo, it's more fun to run in a group for most people. you cannot always count on someone on your list to be on the same level/act as you, and public games aren't always terrible. I don't know about making more money in a group vs solo, but i do know that you can gear up a lot more easily for group play (low dps tank for example - bad for solo, since you take forever to kill elites, but in a group, you can let ranged do the damage, while you block for them) and you can use more interesting builds as opposed to being forced to the very slim pickings you have by yourself.


----------



## HarrisLam

ploppy : I'm slowly switching myself to more dmg and less vit, but my crossbow has almost 200 vit, thats a bit too much to give away on one single item









unless i can find one with really good on the damage side for cheap

but i couldn't

is 7mil enough to get me a full set of items (maybe except rings since they are ridiculous) that can farm act 3 without too much stress and dying? If it is, I'm willing to try the switch


----------



## Demented

Just made crops of all the Rares I have in Diablo 3. If anyone could take a look, and see if there is anything that really stands out, and about how much I should list it for on the AH, I'd appreciate it!

Diablo 3 Loot!


----------



## HarrisLam

this one










go to AH and search for boots with 100 dex and 70 resist all and see how much they can be sold for. Its likely to be over 500k


----------



## Ploppytheman

Diablo 3 Inferno Strategy used by over 99% of players




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Just made crops of all the Rares I have in Diablo 3. If anyone could take a look, and see if there is anything that really stands out, and about how much I should list it for on the AH, I'd appreciate it!
> Diablo 3 Loot!


No offense but no one is gonna look through your gear and tell you whats worth what. Its tedious to do it and value is variable dependent on how much your average item sold is. I vendor 99% of loot under 60 and I can tell 90% of items being worthless instantly and know whether to vendor or smash it. My friend and I hate the AH because its super tedious to price and list gear and the AH is a horrible grind in and of itself that makes it super time consuming to list things. I mean you should be able to click on an item, and say compare items, then you can close which stats you don't want to compare with a little X, and compare with similar items of -X value of stats, not to mention searching for at LEAST 6 stats at a time, why do I have to scroll through 40 pages to find gear? Seriously blizzard.......... you can even use your keyboard to go like, "i" for intellect you have to drag scroll that ... hate we cant swear on here....................

The remaining pieces that you have any question in your mind you keep and then later check. Prices are constantly changing but knowing what certain classes/builds wants allows you to price easily and at a glance know if an item hold 100k value, or 250k value, or w/e. Then you check for the specifics, see whats cheapest on AH, and LOOK AT TIME REMAINING, unless it is on the extremes of prices time remaining shows that an item is not priced correctly and therefore you should price it much lower, since everyone else will be doing that as well. Just search each item with -10-25 stats or so that way you have a good amount of items to make a judgement on. Also imagine gear as a geometric graph because thats how the gear is priced, a slight change it stats could be several million in difference and often is!

If you do this when you are listing items you will find super deal that ignorant people put up. My best so far is a 150k GOLD helm worth $99!!!!! People do NOT know what things are worth so when you do you can flip things.

Generally the gear is

Mainstat
Allresist
(Physical/Fire Resist for Barbs, 2ndary Resist for monks)
Vit

but Dex gear is always valuable because smart DHs dont use AR or Vit.
Dex is always more valuable than any other main stat, even if it has less than the other since everyone plays DH and monk.
Str is the most worthless of the 3, and intellect is between but a lot higher than strength
Rings/Necks/Gloves/Helms w/sockets and 12% movespeed boots are generally a ton more expensive so even items you think are bad may be worth something!
Different items have different MAX STATS, I think this is correct

http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/


----------



## Dmac73

38K DPS unbuffed Wizard / 50% base MF. Farm inferno with me: Blu3Dr34M#1150

Add & Msg


----------



## Escatore

As a general, blanket inquiry: can similarly-geared monks/barbarians do the same amount of damage as a DH/Mage?

I just started a monk, and it's ridiculously slow with killing things compared to my main DH and even another low-level mage that I have.

Do monks start slow, or do they just suck?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> As a general, blanket inquiry: can similarly-geared monks/barbarians do the same amount of damage as a DH/Mage?
> I just started a monk, and it's ridiculously slow with killing things compared to my main DH and even another low-level mage that I have.
> Do monks start slow, or do they just suck?


Define similarly geared.

Do you mean same COST of gear?
Do you mean same STATS on gear?
Do you mean same DPS?
Do you mean same ABILITY TO FARM?

This is how the game works. DH and to a lesser extent mage/WD need less defensive stats but you actually have to think/try/put forth effort. By using skill and thinking you can mitigate damage. Melee are facerolling mouthbreathers that can either kill X or not kill X. Its a math problem for them. For ranged and DH in particular you actually have to try because 1 hit = death. A barbarian on the other hand can drink from his juice box for several seconds before having to reapply his face to his keyboard and not die.

Ranged do better until the gear gets to a certain point, then facerolling mouthbreather meleetards can farm content just as fast or faster with zero effort and zero chance of dying.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Define similarly geared.
> Do you mean same COST of gear?
> Do you mean same STATS on gear?
> Do you mean same DPS?
> Do you mean same ABILITY TO FARM?
> This is how the game works. DH and to a lesser extent mage/WD need less defensive stats but you actually have to think/try/put forth effort. By using skill and thinking you can mitigate damage. Melee are facerolling mouthbreathers that can either kill X or not kill X. Its a math problem for them. For ranged and *DH in particular you actually have to try because 1 hit = death.* A barbarian on the other hand can drink from his juice box for several seconds before having to reapply his face to his keyboard and not die.
> *Ranged do better until the gear gets to a certain point, then facerolling mouthbreather meleetards can farm content just as fast or faster with zero effort and zero chance of dying.*


Oh.

How encouraging.


----------



## Sainesk

That's only if you glass cannon. 300+ resists and a little Vit allows room for mistakes without sacrificing too much Dex. Then there's those crazy Tank Dhs with epic LoH...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> That's only if you glass cannon. 300+ resists and a little Vit allows room for mistakes without sacrificing too much Dex. Then there's those crazy Tank Dhs with epic LoH...


pretty sure that vid is fake







i know inferno ghom hits much harder then that and the gas cloud is alot more nasty then what's on the vid. that's most likely a hell run he tried to pass off as an inferno run. if you look at his stats, you will realize he only has less then 800 LoH which wouldn't keep you alive in inferno like that. IF he was spamming dark powers, i might have believed it. but he wasn't. it was totally fake...


----------



## mav451

How is it hard to believe? He has the 15% reduction from sentry and 25% reduction from Numbing Traps passives. Custom engineering makes both last twice as long.
The gas grenades also proc 100% LoH per attack itself, and 50% per tic for the gas clouds. There are three clouds per attack, three grenades per attack. Add Shuriken Cloud, and the Caltrop/JS into the equation - his LoH is alot more than it looks.

Also - tome of secrets; these only drop in Inferno difficulty








*That Centurior Spear that drops is also an ilvl63 item. Yup definitely Hell Difficulty hahah.


----------



## HarrisLam

im wondering, do you guys get key jamming? And I'm not even talking about something logical like holding down 2 different keyboard keys at the same time.

I found that even at smooth FPS, when I try to vault to dodge something while running (ie holding left click of mouse), my character doesn't always actually vault.

When I tried to vault (I set it as 2), I no longer just do "2", I do "2 2 2 2 2," probably 5 times a second until she actually starts it.

and then I found that if I only point my cursor to the direction I want to vault at and just "2", I have an exceptionally high chance of achieving that vault.

I'm starting to believe that the holding of the mouse click is getting in my way to vault.

input on that anyone?


----------



## mav451

That may be more of a problem with vault itself - I've heard of it taking longer than expected to execute before
Have you tried seeing if it still happens with force move? Is that what you're doing in the latter example?

i would recommend getting used to force move anyway though, cuz it makes kiting a lot easier (at least for me).


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> That may be more of a problem with vault itself - I've heard of it taking longer than expected to execute before
> Have you tried seeing if it still happens with force move? Is that what you're doing in the latter example?
> i would recommend getting used to *force move* anyway though, cuz it makes kiting a lot easier (at least for me).


what is this force move you're talking about


----------



## HarrisLam

This thing :










is at 4.3mil right now with 1 more day left, no buy out price

is it worth it? Should I join the bid? I should give up at what price?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what is this force move you're talking about


Go through Options >> Key Bindings. You'll see "Move" under the Town Portal button. I use Spacebar (and I believe alot of people use this), so you are guaranteed to move regardless of clicking.
It's not super required, but for the times you want to move (and accidentally click a fallen instead), you'll see why it's good to have this option.

A good boss example would be Belial (instead of moving, you click on his arm and keep attacking, instead of moving away from a poison pool).


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This thing :
> is at 4.3mil right now with 1 more day left, no buy out price
> is it worth it? Should I join the bid? I should give up at what price?


you can if you want, it's not a bad bow at all, but I would definitely recommend trying for a 1h bow, as it's base attack speed is 1.6/sec. While you may have to sacrifice some dps for it, with the higher as, you can regain hatred much more quickly, and maybe pop off 2shots when kiting in an position you could only shoot once with a 2h speed.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> pretty sure that vid is fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know inferno ghom hits much harder then that and the gas cloud is alot more nasty then what's on the vid. that's most likely a hell run he tried to pass off as an inferno run. if you look at his stats, you will realize he only has less then 800 LoH which wouldn't keep you alive in inferno like that. IF he was spamming dark powers, i might have believed it. but he wasn't. it was totally fake...


it's not fake and not hell - notice the tome of secrets drop. It is simply abusing Caltrops hits per second amongst other things.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is at 4.3mil right now with 1 more day left, no buy out price
> is it worth it? Should I join the bid? I should give up at what price?


Could be better... no gem socket


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you can if you want, it's not a bad bow at all, but I would definitely recommend trying for a 1h bow, as it's base attack speed is 1.6/sec. While you may have to sacrifice some dps for it, with the higher as, you can regain hatred much more quickly, and maybe pop off 2shots when kiting in an position you could only shoot once with a 2h speed.


1 hand crossbow produces anti-synergy between archery and sharpshooter

(bow adds raw damage, crossbow adds crit dmg, 1 hand crossbow adds crit CHANCE)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Could be better... no gem socket


I can barely afford that 5 mil

having a socket there wouldnt do much good for me


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> pretty sure that vid is fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know inferno ghom hits much harder then that and the gas cloud is alot more nasty then what's on the vid. that's most likely a hell run he tried to pass off as an inferno run. if you look at his stats, you will realize he only has less then 800 LoH which wouldn't keep you alive in inferno like that. IF he was spamming dark powers, i might have believed it. but he wasn't. it was totally fake...


Naah, this is definitely an inferno run. In hell, with that much dps and vit, ghom would probably be gone in 30seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> This thing :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is at 4.3mil right now with 1 more day left, no buy out price
> is it worth it? Should I join the bid? I should give up at what price?


Depends on what weapon you are replacing. The again, I also think anything over 200K is overpriced


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL i love the part saying you are a hacker/botter or w/e yet they say you are ok to buy a 2nd diablo III license to start all over
> if i was you with nothing to hide and did nothing wrong i would fight it with proof of perfect behavior in the game and once the acccount would be deemed legit i would ask for a refound because they treated you unfairly


Yeah no kidding, not a chance I'll be rebuying this game.

I'll fight with CS tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> botting?


I definitely was not doing anything even remotely ban-able. I am a very casual player, also not even rich or anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I had that happen to my inactive WoW account too.
> Wouldn't be surprised if those bans were false positives, unless you guys bought gold from a 3rd party site.


Never have used a 3rd party site with any Blizzard games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol, those ARE the accounts they are banning... I guarantee accounts that are banned for what the real account owner deems as "for no reason" is probably a goof indication the account was hacked and being used to spam...


If my account was hacked I'd expect my Monk to be de-geared. Once my account was 'locked' I was able to log into D3 and everything was just fine, I then promptly changed my password.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Well, after 4 attempts of trying to get Bli$$ard to give me my account back, they come to a conclusion of:
> "We will be able to un-ban your account within the next 48hours, but.. we have deleted all your characters and items which cannot be restored."
> So basically, if I do get back on diablo 3, I'd have lost over 415 hours of gameplay.
> Thanks Bli$$ard, thanks.
> After speaking to the woman at Bli$$ard customer support she said that she couldn't determine which "third party software" i was using.
> haha, no doubt, because there was no f****** third party on my machine altering the game. >:O
> so mad I can't help it, I told them not to bother and they can shove their stupid money making cash machine up their arses.
> To Path of Exile!


I will definitely not replay any of my content If my account was deleted.

So, I also got banned for absolutely no reason. I had been pretty inactive (only getting 30 mins - 1 hr a day max) for 2 weeks while my cousin was here on vacation. I then got this email randomly:


Spoiler: Notice of account closure:



Greetings,

* * * NOTICE OF ACCOUNT CLOSURE * * *

A user of this account has recently been involved in actions deemed inappropriate for Diablo III by the In-Game Support staff of Blizzard Entertainment. This decision was made after a thorough investigation of the situation as a whole. Though we are unable to discuss the outcomes of our investigations due to privacy concerns, rest assured that this incident has been looked into very thoroughly, and the appropriate actions have been taken on all involved accounts.

Account Action: Account Closure
Offense: Unapproved Third Party Software
A third party program is any file or program that is used in addition to the game to gain an unfair advantage. These programs may increase movement speed or teleport heroes from one place to another beyond what is allowed by game design. It also includes any programs that obtain information from the game that is not normally available to the regular player or that transmit or modify any of the game files.

Cheat Programs ("Hacks")
We take action against accounts using hacks when a hero on the account is identified using a hack program. Hacks provide benefits normally not achievable in the game. Such benefits may include: increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls.

Automation Programs ("Bots")
We take action against accounts using automation programs or bots when one or more heroes on the account are identified using a bot to achieve automation.

This Diablo III account has been closed by our staff based on a review of the account and all related policy violations, in accordance with the Terms of Use and our In-Game Policies (http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300722). Note that any open bids or auctions at the time of the account's closure have been cancelled. Your open bids will be refunded to your original method of payment. Please allow 5-10 days for processing depending on the availability of your financial institution. Any bids or auctions completed prior to the account's closure will neither be refunded nor reversed.

Moving forward, this Diablo III account and any Heroes or items associated with the account are no longer accessible. The only way to continue playing Diablo III is to purchase a new license, or to attempt to recover access by appealing account closure. While closure overturns are very unlikely, we advise that customers pursuing an appeal hold off on purchasing a new Diablo III license until the appeal process has completed. If you add a new Diablo III license, a new account will overwrite your old, without any prior Heroes or items from the closed account.

Any disputes or questions concerning this account action can only be addressed by Account Administration. To learn more about how Account Administration is able to assist you, and how to contact them via online ticket, please visit us at http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/300515. We will be unable to investigate account actions over the phone - an online ticket is the only way to contact Account Administration.

We understand that these policies may seem harsh, but they are in place to ensure that every player is able to fully enjoy their time spent on Battle.net. Thank you in advance for respecting our position.

Regards,

Blizzard Entertainment
Diablo III Customer Support
http://battle.net/support



I initially thought it was a phishing email since I hadn't done anything wrong. I immediately tried to log into SC2 and it worked, then tried D3 and it also worked. So I was like 'well, whatever, but I should probably change my password just for kicks" Once I got to the account page and tried to log in it told me my account was locked. What good does locking do if I was still able to access my account in-game? So I then changed my password and went to sleep for the day.

Next morning I woke up went to work and found an email stating my account was banned around 11.
After work I appealed the ban with this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi,
Last night I received an email stating that my Battle.net account had been locked due to "suspicious activity". I haven't really been playing much the past two weeks since I had family visiting and couldn't think of a reason why this could be so I figured it was a phishing email. I went ahead and was able to log into my D3 account with no problems and nothing was suspicious regarding my characters or items, but figured it was best to change my password anyways. After coming to the B.net site it told me that my account was indeed locked. After unlocking my account and changing my password I went to sleep planning to setup an authenticator today only to wake up, go to work, check my email, and see that my Diablo 3 account had been banned. There is absolutely no reason my account should have been banned by my doing and I want to know what the deal is. I have had issues before with account hacking a while back which resulted in my WoW account being banned after not having played for months (which by the way I'm pretty pissed about), but from what I could tell there wasn't any evidence on my D3 account as I stated earlier. Quite frankly I have always been a fan of Blizzard and I could honestly say y'all are my favorite Devs. But if my account is once again 'permanently' banned from either your filters or someone else's doing, You can definitely bet I will no longer be a customer. I just can't justify buying a product that will be forcefully taken from me and be denied access from at a moments notice. I already have and will be advertising this case at Overclock.net on the Official Diablo 3 thread. I have never had any problems with fraudulent banning except for with your products. Something needs to be done about this popular issue or you will be loosing even more customers than you already have.

Cheers,
Eric
The_Hairy_Yak @ Overclock.net



But to no avail. Still banned. I will be definitely contacting them further about this considering I still don't even have a real answer as to why my account was even put into question. But even then all I have to say to blizzard at this point, is good riddance. There is absolutely 0 reason I should give a dev $60 for a product used honestly for 2 months and then stolen from me by the dev without a quality explanation. I'm especially happy I didn't give the turds more for a CE copy.


----------



## Sainesk

If you get banned from D3, do you also get banned from SC?

Horrible either way, but that would feel like extra punishment for those who got the collector's edition and wanted to collect the portraits, especially if they were wrongfully banned (Linux users, Anti-cheat fail etc.). I'm half expecting to get banned for running an antivirus scan in the background with all the bans lately... luckily i've made enough on the RMAH to cover both CE D3 and SC2, but would be lame to lose all my achievements on SC which took quite a bit of effort.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> If you get banned from D3, do you also get banned from SC?
> Horrible either way, but that would feel like extra punishment for those who got the collector's edition and wanted to collect the portraits, especially if they were wrongfully banned (Linux users, Anti-cheat fail etc.). I'm half expecting to get banned for running an antivirus scan in the background with all the bans lately... luckily i've made enough on the RMAH to cover both CE D3 and SC2, but would be lame to lose all my achievements on SC which took quite a bit of effort.


No, bans are only associated with one game at a time. But now I have a banned WoW account as well as a banned Diablo 3 account.... both for reasons not caused by me. World of warcraft $60 for basic, $60 for burning, $60 for lich king, $60 for Diablo 3. $240 taken from me by the exact same company who sold me the product.







I would much rather have a new camera than deal with this crap.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'll give free Diablo II rushes to anyone who gives up on D3







.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'll give free Diablo II rushes to anyone who gives up on D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I'm topped off in the long term gaming department. Only very casual for me until the weather gets gloomy around here again. I just have way better things to do then throw money at artificially inflated dev policies. If Wow and Diablo weren't such magnets for bots and everything else, none of my problems would exist.


----------



## calavera

5 NV buff + shrine, getting ready to fight diablo in inferno and game goes black when entering diablo. WHAT THE akldjsfal;kfjd;ladsf;kaljsdflakjdfs


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 5 NV buff + shrine, getting ready to fight diablo in inferno and game goes black when entering diablo. WHAT THE akldjsfal;kfjd;ladsf;kaljsdflakjdfs


That happens if you skip the cutscene too quickly. Let the final cutscene play for a few seconds before you skip it.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 5 NV buff + shrine, getting ready to fight diablo in inferno and game goes black when entering diablo. WHAT THE akldjsfal;kfjd;ladsf;kaljsdflakjdfs


LMAO.. no but seriously.. that sucks


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'll give free Diablo II rushes to anyone who gives up on D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I wish I could rep you 10 times for this post. I actually just started playing single player offline again (WHAT A CONCEPT!) to see if I could get a light/orb sorc through hell with /players 8. Just for a fun challenge.

Wrong thread for this discussion though.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> im wondering, do you guys get key jamming? And I'm not even talking about something logical like holding down 2 different keyboard keys at the same time.
> I found that even at smooth FPS, when I try to vault to dodge something while running (ie holding left click of mouse), my character doesn't always actually vault.
> When I tried to vault (I set it as 2), I no longer just do "2", I do "2 2 2 2 2," probably 5 times a second until she actually starts it.
> and then I found that if I only point my cursor to the direction I want to vault at and just "2", I have an exceptionally high chance of achieving that vault.
> I'm starting to believe that the holding of the mouse click is getting in my way to vault.
> input on that anyone?


Thats because vault is a piece of trash that is unreliable and requires you to predict rather than react, which is why you use smokescreen. Vaults purpose if for kiting fast mobs and mobility not reactive damage prevention

Put your keyboard repeat to as fast as possible and just hold it till you vault.

Also why are you holding left mouse? You only need to click once to move.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> That may be more of a problem with vault itself - I've heard of it taking longer than expected to execute before
> Have you tried seeing if it still happens with force move? Is that what you're doing in the latter example?
> i would recommend getting used to force move anyway though, cuz it makes kiting a lot easier (at least for me).


I had move bound to spacebar but I just didnt like it. I do die sometimes from clicking a wrong area, since you have very slight AI pathing when you click if you dont know how it works you will move unpredictably. Overall i think move is really good especially if you are bad at games and have poor mouse control and it does give more control even if you have good mouse control, but as a ranged character you don't really need it, since you should always be kiting away from enemies and clearing areas like a swat team does, checking corners/etc. Melee its a lot more useful.

Overall WSAD should be bindable to solve all the motion problems, no idea why blizzard are such ******* and didnt do this. Im sure someone could come up with a coordinate mod that allows WSAD emulation. You can already do this with an xbox controller by setting the mouse speed to insanely high, but you can only aim diagonally to the corners of your screen which is obviously an issue.

The only situations where I find it has a role is fighting the camera, sometimes its difficult to find an area to click that doesnt have a target, and by difficult I mean you cant instantly click without delay, which can cause death as a DH. Usually its some barrel or box or something stupid or an enemy coming off screen.


----------



## dezahp

zzz omg so bored of this game. gonna sell all my items on rmah and spend the rest of my gold on buying unid il63 items


----------



## Dmac73

Blu3Dr34M#1150

Add me, gotten a few 4 person partys here and there from OCN. Come play, good MF, 250% buff pre elite kills. Act 1/2/3.


----------



## HarrisLam

man...,.that crossbow i cropped is already at 10 mil....sigh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 5 NV buff + shrine, getting ready to fight diablo in inferno and game goes black when entering diablo. WHAT THE akldjsfal;kfjd;ladsf;kaljsdflakjdfs


at least you only missed 1 big boss. However ridiculous that might sound, you at most missed 4 rares, with probably 1 good rare

I found it a lot more depressing trying to do a long run, starting from the middle of the act, roll through say 6 - 7 elite packs, got at least 6 - 7 more to go, and then got a DC

you know how the first 1 - 5 packs might not even yield a single rare, and just as you build that up you DC. That is a much bigger waste imo

and I said that in such a tone because I've had that, twice in a row, 2 days in a row (thats 4 times)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> As a general, blanket inquiry: can similarly-geared monks/barbarians do the same amount of damage as a DH/Mage?
> I just started a monk, and it's ridiculously slow with killing things compared to my main DH and even another low-level mage that I have.
> Do monks start slow, or do they just suck?


They start slow, and stay that way depending on your gear. I finally got to the point where i can have consistent critical hits doing around 150k dmg with base dps of about 25k with 25% crit chance. I use mantra of conviction with overawe so every enemy takes 24% more dmg and 48% more for first few seconds, then i use blazing fists or whatever it is so that crit hits stack 3 times to increase AIS 5% each time along with breath of life that increases dmg 15% and blindinf flash that causes enemies to take 30% more dmg...

Anyway, I can stand in the middle of a thousand regulars or take on elite packs in act 2 easily by my lonesome and kill them quickly. I also have a couple other setups for AoE that work well too... Monks are very gear dependent and have decent AoE attacks. The best though... Get a good monk with a DH or WIZ... and with overawe and some of the other abilities... holy cow i was clearing act 3 inferno with a wiz buddy the other day... INSANE! we were taking down elite mobs in less than 10 seconds. That extra 48% dmg with a high dps DH or wiz is ridiculousness!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> If my account was hacked I'd expect my Monk to be de-geared. Once my account was 'locked' I was able to log into D3 and everything was just fine, I then promptly changed my password.


Not if they just use the account to spam.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> If you get banned from D3, do you also get banned from SC?
> Horrible either way, but that would feel like extra punishment for those who got the collector's edition and wanted to collect the portraits, especially if they were wrongfully banned (Linux users, Anti-cheat fail etc.). I'm half expecting to get banned for running an antivirus scan in the background with all the bans lately... luckily i've made enough on the RMAH to cover both CE D3 and SC2, but would be lame to lose all my achievements on SC which took quite a bit of effort.


I believe it's only Diablo 3 you get banned from (if you get banned)

.. Still haven't won with Bli$$ard, even though they don't have a leg to stand on they've still managed to take me for a mug. Never buying a Bli$$ard game again.. playing Diablo 3 locally now.. Should've done it in the 1st place lol.


----------



## AllGamer

he got some pretty good gear, since most of it has NO sockets except for the pants

what i don't get is how he got so high SS 140+k dps with only a under 800 dps bow, the rest of his gear looks pretty average too, the numbers doesn't match some how.
(scratch that i just realized it was only 14k damage)
and he has 55+ k HP, i don't even have that much adding all my gear & socketed VIT combined

5k armor

now i see where my gear is lacking a bit, but still don't get where his numbers come from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> That's only if you glass cannon. 300+ resists and a little Vit allows room for mistakes without sacrificing too much Dex. Then there's those crazy Tank Dhs with epic LoH...


never mind, i see he got 2 items (amulet / chest plate) each giving him 8% HP that's 16+ % HP

the extra 1000+ armor came from the shield

hmm...

i'm quite similarly geared, except for the shield

i'll have to try those skills set to see how it fares on me


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Get a good monk with a DH or WIZ... and with overawe and some of the other abilities... holy cow i was clearing act 3 inferno with a wiz buddy the other day... INSANE! we were taking down elite mobs in less than 10 seconds. That extra 48% dmg with a high dps DH or wiz is ridiculousness!.


Yup which is why I say a monk is best when a buff bot


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I've tried my best to reason with Bli$$ard, but there's nothing from here I can do, they've deleted my characters, someone that works for Bli$$ard must hate me or something lol. oh well... it was good while it lasted and they have no proof of me "using 3rd party software" .. so whatever. F*** Bli$$ard, F*** Diablo 3. Path of Exile seems better anyway.. lol


I think they should still be-able to do a rollback on your characters before the ban...

They should keep somewhat complete files, and if they can't, I would definitely be looking for a complete refund.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I believe it's only Diablo 3 you get banned from (if you get banned)
> 
> .. Still haven't won with Bli$$ard, even though they don't have a leg to stand on they've still managed to take me for a mug. Never buying a Bli$$ard game again.. playing Diablo 3 locally now.. Should've done it in the 1st place lol.


What do you mean by locally? Your account is unable to log in right?


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ploppy : I'm slowly switching myself to more dmg and less vit, but my crossbow has almost 200 vit, thats a bit too much to give away on one single item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless i can find one with really good on the damage side for cheap
> but i couldn't
> is 7mil enough to get me a full set of items (maybe except rings since they are ridiculous) that can farm act 3 without too much stress and dying? If it is, I'm willing to try the switch


It would be MUCH harder to find a cheap high dps bow with Vit on it... You should be looking for Vit on the other pieces of gear.

Weapons can have the most crit hit damage, they are the only piece that can have leach life (except barb belt), and they have the best sockets.

You really should search for a weapon with +crit, has sockets, and maybe Dex. Then sort by dps.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> It would be MUCH harder to find a cheap high dps bow with Vit on it... You should be looking for Vit on the other pieces of gear.
> Weapons can have the most crit hit damage, they are the only piece that can have leach life (except barb belt), and they have the best sockets.
> You really should search for a weapon with +crit, has sockets, and maybe Dex. Then sort by dps.


gotta go by what i can actually afford bro


----------



## 222Panther222

DH Level 60 now, how should i gear? dex/vit/res? dex/crit/loh?

Here's her spec


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Offensive
Damage Increased by dexterity 1171.00%
Damage Increased by skills 0.00%
Attacks per second 1.71
Critical hit chance 20.00%
Critical hit damage +156%

Deffensive
Block amount 1960-2794
Block chance 27.0%
Dodge chance 31.7%
Damage reduction 49.01%
Physical resistance 101
Cold resistance 78
Fire resistance 61
Lightning resistance 81
Poison resistance 61
Arcane/Holy Resistance 91
Crowd control reduction 6.00%
Missile damage reduction 0.00%
Thorns 141.00

Life
Maximum life 27.856
Total life bonus +0%
Life per second 145.00
Life steal 0.00%
Life per kill 20.00
Life per hit 0.00
Health globe healing bonus 1112.00
Bonus to gold/globe radius 9.00

Attributes
Strenght 420
Dexterity 1171
Intelligence 222
Vitality 788
Armor 2884
Damage 13146.58


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> DH Level 60 now, how should i gear? dex/vit/res? dex/crit/loh?
> Here's her spec
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Offensive
> Damage Increased by dexterity 1171.00%
> Damage Increased by skills 0.00%
> Attacks per second 1.71
> Critical hit chance 20.00%
> Critical hit damage +156%
> Deffensive
> Block amount 1960-2794
> Block chance 27.0%
> Dodge chance 31.7%
> Damage reduction 49.01%
> Physical resistance 101
> Cold resistance 78
> Fire resistance 61
> Lightning resistance 81
> Poison resistance 61
> Arcane/Holy Resistance 91
> Crowd control reduction 6.00%
> Missile damage reduction 0.00%
> Thorns 141.00
> Life
> Maximum life 27.856
> Total life bonus +0%
> Life per second 145.00
> Life steal 0.00%
> Life per kill 20.00
> Life per hit 0.00
> Health globe healing bonus 1112.00
> Bonus to gold/globe radius 9.00
> Attributes
> Strenght 420
> Dexterity 1171
> Intelligence 222
> Vitality 788
> Armor 2884
> Damage 13146.58


Dex/Crit Dmg/Crit Chance/LoH/Vit/Physical Res

Focus on Dex and Crit Damage. Crit chance can get expensive on gear so buy it as you can afford it, otherwise just use the Sharpshooter passive.

You need some health. Something around the 15 - 20k range.

LOH, to me, is a must but you don't need a crazy amount. Try and find an weapon with low loh and a socket, or passive crit damage and a socket that you can put a purple gem into. Any weapon with high loh and a socket will probably not be affordable for you. You can offset the low loh on the weapon by finding some on rings or amulets.

Vitality. Try to find gear with your important stats that have a little vitality. Not super important as a glass cannon because you will die in 1 -2 hits anyhow.

Physical Resist. I only put this here because its the only resist I try and get. All other resists are from enemies with ground affects that you should not be standing in. Physical resist will help you not be 1 shot from things like a charge or spear coming off screen. Again don't try to find items with this stat. If there is an item you like and it just happens to have this stat as well then.... great.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> gotta go by what i can actually afford bro


You may be surprised at what gets sold for cheap.

You won't be able to afford the 1100+ dps bows; however, when you get around the 950-1050 range, you can find a gem of a bow with crit damage, and dex > 90) for cheaper. Just do a search on your down times, and you may catch one with a very cheap buy out. you also can put a max of 3 mill for a bow matching the search, that would show you only the bows you can afford (but know this also removes any bows you might be able to bid on).

FYI The 1d 12h items have the potential to sell really fast.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I think they should still be-able to do a rollback on your characters before the ban...
> They should keep somewhat complete files, and if they can't, I would definitely be looking for a complete refund.


They claimed they deleted everything from the account, roll backs, items, characters, everything.  From here on in, im going to pirate every single Bli$$ard game, just because Bli$$ard made it ^.^ (Please note: I do not normally pirate games unless they're owned/published by Bli$$ard)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> What do you mean by locally? Your account is unable to log in right?


Locally as in I'm playing it from my own machine using a server emulator  I'll give nothing out and say no more about it.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Locally as in I'm playing it from my own machine using a server emulator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give nothing out and say no more about it.


I've just read up on it - looks very limited at this time. Must be boring dude!

Keep up the fight


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I've just read up on it - looks very limited at this time. Must be boring dude!
> Keep up the fight


That's why I bought Path of Exile  100,000,000x better than Diablo 3 in every way possible. (99,999,999x better due to Bli$$ard not owning it)


----------



## Particle

I'd be curious to see what would happen if someone challenged these drive-by random bans in court. It wouldn't even be that expensive to file just to see if that helps generate a response.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'd be curious to see what would happen if someone challenged these drive-by random bans in court. It wouldn't even be that expensive to file just to see if that helps generate a response.


I'd take them to court, but... too much effort, I'd rather just lay in my comfy PC chair and relax. They'd probably get their CS'ing lawyers to pwn me anyway.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'd be curious to see what would happen if someone challenged these drive-by random bans in court. It wouldn't even be that expensive to file just to see if that helps generate a response.


the problem is not really the Game Moderators doing the bans

all those bans are scripted Bots, if you meet certain criteria and raises a flag, you get banned without a warning.

this just shows how crappy their scripting skill is in regards to things they are trying to ban, they are catching more innocent people than actual Botters taking advantage of the game


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> I'd take them to court, but... too much effort, I'd rather just lay in my comfy PC chair and relax. They'd probably get their CS'ing lawyers to pwn me anyway.


what is it, a $75 small claim court's fee for a $60 game.... if you lose you're out more than the game is worth on top of what the game was sold for in the beginning. maybe if enough were on board for a class action lawsuit, but alone is definitely not worth it.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what is it, a $75 small claim court's fee for a $60 game.... if you lose you're out more than the game is worth on top of what the game was sold for in the beginning. maybe if enough were on board for a class action lawsuit, but alone is definitely not worth it.


Exactly, over-all not worth my time, I'll just keep harassing them with support tickets ^^


----------



## Herophobic

Please, anyone has a guest pass for me?
Would be very greatful. Send me a private message.

[edit] found one.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Exactly, over-all not worth my time, I'll just keep harassing them with support tickets ^^


could sue for the time wasted due to them deleting your progress too. 400 hours at your current salary isn't too shaby. (limit is $10k in small claims. you would ahve to read their EULA thuroughly and see if there is something about being able to dispute a ban etc. And see if they broke policy be deleting your characters (if they even did).


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Dex/Crit Dmg/Crit Chance/LoH/Vit/Physical Res
> Focus on Dex and Crit Damage. Crit chance can get expensive on gear so buy it as you can afford it, otherwise just use the Sharpshooter passive.
> You need some health. Something around the 15 - 20k range.
> LOH, to me, is a must but you don't need a crazy amount. Try and find an weapon with low loh and a socket, or passive crit damage and a socket that you can put a purple gem into. Any weapon with high loh and a socket will probably not be affordable for you. You can offset the low loh on the weapon by finding some on rings or amulets.
> Vitality. Try to find gear with your important stats that have a little vitality. Not super important as a glass cannon because you will die in 1 -2 hits anyhow.
> Physical Resist. I only put this here because its the only resist I try and get. All other resists are from enemies with ground affects that you should not be standing in. Physical resist will help you not be 1 shot from things like a charge or spear coming off screen. Again don't try to find items with this stat. If there is an item you like and it just happens to have this stat as well then.... great.


The crit chance is very low on gears is it still worth it? Should i just concentrate on Dex/Vit/Loh?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The crit chance is very low on gears is it still worth it? Should i just concentrate on Dex/Vit/Loh?


can you be more precise

on what type of build are you trying to do.. since this game is gear dependent each build will have its gear requirement


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The crit chance is very low on gears is it still worth it? Should i just concentrate on Dex/Vit/Loh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can you be more precise
> on what type of build are you trying to do.. since this game is gear dependent each build will have its gear requirement


^This. My current build (wiz) has no emphasis on crit at all and I'm doing fine (Inferno Act II ). It really depends on your playstyle and build choice


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> could sue for the time wasted due to them deleting your progress too. 400 hours at your current salary isn't too shaby. (limit is $10k in small claims. you would ahve to read their EULA thuroughly and see if there is something about being able to dispute a ban etc. And see if they broke policy be deleting your characters (if they even did).


I'm one of them guys that wouldn't worry about it, I had a good time while playing.. that's all that matters to me really.. right now I'm playing Solo/Offline and its okay for me. atleast im not tied down to wipe my face on the window of the RMAH to get slightly better gear for $250, and crying because I lost 30% of whatever money I made from my auctions. Damn right son, all legendaries going for $250 regardless of specs/level requirement >:] I'll just wait here for some idiot to buy out.. -1 day, 12hours later-... *logging into Diablo 3* .... *Error 52: herpderp*



And me:


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can you be more precise
> on what type of build are you trying to do.. since this game is gear dependent each build will have its gear requirement


As much as crit and dmg possible.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> The crit chance is very low on gears is it still worth it? Should i just concentrate on Dex/Vit/Loh?


I wouldn't pay a premium for the Crit damage then.

Only advice is that you will eventually hit a wall where crit chance is needed to move to the next step. (just get to 30% or so), but with minimal crit damge gear, you still will be doing 100% more damage once every 3 hits with a little crit chance. You don't need crit damage for act 1 or 2, but as you hit 3, you will start to really need it, so if you find a bow in your price range with it, don't pass it up for something with a little more weapon damage, or a little cheaper. Having the crit damage will help as you gain a little crit.

Many LOH won't help much for a glass canon build.

I would recomend a very fast, high (750+ LoH) alternate bow (lower damage fine) to swap for reflect damage mobs).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> As much as crit and dmg possible.


i would first suggest going crit chance all the way with a bit of crit damage in some places and add as much as you can on your weapon

right now i my wizzard i have 31% crit chance on my gears.. 34 with scoundrel and 39 with force armor rune for crit %

all of that costed me 3 million gold on the cheap.. but i lack crit damage and some attack speed to offset the low attack speed of the weapon itself

but still my biggest crit is for 207k while using disintigrate with 395% weapon damage rune when ennemies are killed

the next step in gear buying will obviously put me at around 100 million gold if i want to max out on crit and attack speed

but it will be worth it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> Locally as in I'm playing it from my own machine using a server emulator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give nothing out and say no more about it.


Have fun spending hours to get it working to find out you can only spawn random zombies.

Hopefully POE is good for you, I didn't like it much.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have fun spending hours to get it working to find out you can only spawn random zombies.
> *Hopefully POE is good for you, I didn't like it much.*


POE is nice, it's just lacking people I know that are playing it lol, apart from that it's a brilliant game.. at 1st it does seem a bit boring, but once you get nice gems and so on, then its all fun


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i would first suggest going crit chance all the way with a bit of crit damage in some places and add as much as you can on your weapon
> right now i my wizzard i have 31% crit chance on my gears.. 34 with scoundrel and 39 with force armor rune for crit %
> all of that costed me 3 million gold on the cheap.. but i lack crit damage and some attack speed to offset the low attack speed of the weapon itself
> but still my biggest crit is for 207k while using disintigrate with 395% weapon damage rune when ennemies are killed
> *the next step in gear buying will obviously put me at around 100 million gold if i want to max out on crit and attack speed*
> but it will be worth it


Lol, the max i had was like 480k-ish


----------



## Dmac73

Got up to 46k DPS on my Wizard today, without magic weapon. Nothing to write home about; i'm still progressing gear. Game's expensive


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> They start slow, and stay that way depending on your gear. I finally got to the point where i can have consistent critical hits doing around 150k dmg with base dps of about 25k with 25% crit chance. I use mantra of conviction with overawe so every enemy takes 24% more dmg and 48% more for first few seconds, then i use blazing fists or whatever it is so that crit hits stack 3 times to increase AIS 5% each time along with breath of life that increases dmg 15% and blindinf flash that causes enemies to take 30% more dmg...
> Anyway, I can stand in the middle of a thousand regulars or take on elite packs in act 2 easily by my lonesome and kill them quickly. I also have a couple other setups for AoE that work well too... Monks are very gear dependent and have decent AoE attacks. The best though... Get a good monk with a DH or WIZ... and with overawe and some of the other abilities... holy cow i was clearing act 3 inferno with a wiz buddy the other day... INSANE! we were taking down elite mobs in less than 10 seconds. That extra 48% dmg with a high dps DH or wiz is ridiculousness!


Yeah, I started another monk in hardcore mode. For some reason, she just seems to be a lot better than the first one I made. With two daggers, her attacks with fists of thunder are just stupid fast, and I'm not even gonna start with how easy the tanking is.

Knock on wood for later difficulties, but it'll be nice not having to run around screaming the way I do on my DH.


----------



## Ploppytheman

When I read through the advise in this thread it makes my head explode. If you want good advice go through my post history in this thread, Ive covered everything but WD in decent depth. People keep making the wrong assumptions or proposing the wrong ideas constantly and don't seem to know at all what they are talking about. Instead of constantly correcting everyone just look at my posts for your benefit.






I spent a few million on my wiz cuz I was bored of farming on DH. I cleared most of act 2 but when I get to the sewers/oasis I want to quit because its so annoying. I should really get my friend to WP my to ZK part lol.

I have 45-50k dps and my arcane orb can crit for 300k+ already, its pretty insane. I did some research and tried a ton of builds out but act 2 isnt a good area to test things since it is extremely annoying and requires tailoring for its specific nonsense lol. Arcane orbs are too slow for bees, and invis snakes are just ******ed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Lol, the max i had was like 480k-ish


that's how much i spent on one of my rings

and yet i still feel that they are cheap

auction house y u so expensive


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Yeah, I started another monk in hardcore mode. For some reason, she just seems to be a lot better than the first one I made. With two daggers, her attacks with fists of thunder are just stupid fast, and I'm not even gonna start with how easy the tanking is.
> Knock on wood for later difficulties, but it'll be nice not having to run around screaming the way I do on my DH.


Later difficulties do get a lot harder. The heals don't scale well, so tanking is hard without an insane amount of resist. Your armor only needs to be mediocre if you use deadly reach with the armor bonus rune. Of course, it helps A LOT if you run with a good barb with war cry... then everything is easy and your heals just keep you topped off the entire time. Really though, if you can manage high DPS and have high resists... then you can go with a completely offensive build and just own. I run 100 fists with blazing fists for the extra 15% AIS and quick spirit regen, then my right-click is deadly reach with keen eye or whatever it is called for the 50% armor bonus. Then my serenity has the heal on cast, breath of life has the 15% extra dmg, blinding flash has the 30% extra dmg, and conviction mantra with overawe. Works great for me. Haven't killed inferno diablo yet... but then again haven't even tried









Oh, and if you can find a couple high AIS daggers and get a lot of LoH, it works pretty dang well with blazing fists... Downside is that it's crazy expensive for inferno to get high dps daggers with stupid high LoH. Have to sacrifice the shield which is pretty useful to add to armor/resist/dex/crit chance


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that's how much i spent on one of my rings
> and yet i still feel that they are cheap
> auction house y u so expensive


jewelry items are exceptionally expensive (that would be expensive on top of expensive)

they are so pointlessly expensive that if i got something REALLY GOOD FOR ME, I would not hesitate to sell that sucker for some money instead of putting it on my character.

how long does it take you guys to do a run in act 1? and where do you usually start?

I usually start from middle of quest 5 or something, its called Karazxxxx den, or something. Didn't record my time on this, but it was LONG.

last night I started playing at close to 1am, so I thought to myself : I better start at a later stage and run faster through it.

So I started at the quest where I take the ferry to wortham (or whatever that place is called), but I still ended up playing all the way till 2:15am or something when I finished butcher.

Am I wasting too much time? But its pretty hard to ignore the normal mobs when they keep harassing me.


----------



## psyside

Hi guys, can anyone please give me guest pass? thanks


----------



## unfriend

Ok, Finally done with this. I can go to bed happy, then take a break from this game.


----------



## OC-Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Ok, Finally done with this. I can go to bed happy, then take a break from this game.


*Congratulations!*


----------



## Magariz

Really hating being a Barb lately.

50k hp
700 res all
10k armor
15k dps

I still get run over by mob packs (w/ blues or rares) and frustrating how little dps I do compared to others. Have to use a full tank/survival kit just to get through. Just want to be a true barb and just go hulk on everything cleaving a bloody path through my enemies, but no am forced to have to go tank and its boring as all hell!


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Really hating being a Barb lately.
> 50k hp
> 700 res all
> 10k armor
> 15k dps
> I still get run over by mob packs (w/ blues or rares) and frustrating how little dps I do compared to others. Have to use a full tank/survival kit just to get through. Just want to be a true barb and just go hulk on everything cleaving a bloody path through my enemies, but no am forced to have to go tank and its boring as all hell!


Hunt for more gear to increase resist and dmg, you can trade vit for that and settle for something that has LoH ideally or just higher damage and resist in general. You can survive without LoH but it is always better to have it.

Where are you? Inferno? If so, then your resist and damage matter even more. (Pure resist is a bigger deal than armor in my experience; though I do try to keep armor high too )


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Hunt for more gear to increase resist and dmg, you can trade vit for that and settle for something that has LoH ideally or just higher damage and resist in general. You can survive without LoH but it is always better to have it.
> Where are you? Inferno? If so, then your resist and damage matter even more. (Pure resist is a bigger deal than armor in my experience; though I do try to keep armor high too )


LoH? If I drop my hp any lower I will wind up getting flattend by packs. Thats the problem that I am facing is I am stacking all the resist and vit I can but still taking a TON of damage and have had to drop my dps a lot just to be able to survive.

Yeah im in A1 Inferno and feel like im smashing my head against a concrete wall.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Really hating being a Barb lately.
> 50k hp
> 700 res all
> 10k armor
> 15k dps
> I still get run over by mob packs (w/ blues or rares) and frustrating how little dps I do compared to others. Have to use a full tank/survival kit just to get through. Just want to be a true barb and just go hulk on everything cleaving a bloody path through my enemies, but no am forced to have to go tank and its boring as all hell!


depends on what your goal is, and where you want to be in the game.

If you want t o beat the game in inferno, of course it will take you quite a bit more than your current stats, probably 200 more resist and a bit more DPS

however if you're a farmer, you should do perfectly fine in Act 1, which is by no means a bad farming spot.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> LoH? If I drop my hp any lower I will wind up getting flattend by packs. Thats the problem that I am facing is I am stacking all the resist and vit I can but still taking a TON of damage and have had to drop my dps a lot just to be able to survive.
> Yeah im in A1 Inferno and feel like im smashing my head against a concrete wall.


LoH = Life on Hit. Well, when I was in inferno act I, my resist was ~200-300 tops on a good day (yes, I died a lot in the early stages). Now rocking ~700 resist with force armor (which is why I say your resist should go higher because I'm supposed to be a glass canon but this higher resist was vital for act II ).
If you lose about 10K HP, I think you'll still be fine as a barb in act I if you're trading that for damage.

I had similar DPS (if not a tad less) when I first entered inferno as well. Took an awful lot of kiting and using the environment to survive . Kiting is harder for a barb because you aren't a ranged class .... Spend some more on the AH and see what you pick up (you don't really have to spend millions, just keep an eye out for good, cheap items. There are a lot scattered randomly.) Try changing between One-hander + shield with primary stat boost vs weapon in both hands with one (or both) weapons offering primary stat boost and + all resist. (Sometimes, %Weapon damage, +min and +max damage are better choices for raw damage than those that give primary stat boost ). Then you build resistance with your other gear.

I'm a wiz but I still have to pull up my shield (and trade damage) from time to time to avoid getting mowed down by elite packs in act II (which are a lot worse than those in act I. And you sometimes will ran into another elite pack while running from one. So you can easily have a mix of jailer, desecrator, arcane,fast,invulnerable minion,jailer and mortar at once. At which point, you rage-quit







).

You could always go farm Acts III and IV in hell for gear and money as well. Took me a week to get back to inferno when I first started.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Really hating being a Barb lately.
> 50k hp
> 700 res all
> 10k armor
> 15k dps
> I still get run over by mob packs (w/ blues or rares) and frustrating how little dps I do compared to others. Have to use a full tank/survival kit just to get through. Just want to be a true barb and just go hulk on everything cleaving a bloody path through my enemies, but no am forced to have to go tank and its boring as all hell!


Really not enough info here to help.

What act are you in atm? Act3?

Is your res all including the warcry buff?

Your stats are fine so maybe you have an ability set issue. What abilities are you using?

Do you have any life on hit?

What is your block %

Just with the few stats you posted you should be able to do act1 and 2 with your eyes closed. You should also be able to do act 3 but you will have to play it a bit safe and be more situational in your approach.

Your DPS as a tank is fine. Your armor is fine. Your resists should be bumping the 1k mark with warcry buff if you want to be more comfortable. Your health is fine if not 10k too high but to each their own.

If you want to have fun as a barb again then the WW barb spec really is where it is at. Because it's the FOTM the gear can be expensive however mid-tier gear is very affordable. If you can get your crit to 30%+ as a WW barb you can farm content fairly well. Then its all about crit dmg/str/resist all/vit.

The trade off, at least for me, is I was full MF gear with my tank set. Now I have had to put away the MF gear for my normal barb gear set. I find less rares but I clear much faster and the biggest thing is I have a ton more fun.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> LoH? If I drop my hp any lower I will wind up getting flattend by packs. Thats the problem that I am facing is I am stacking all the resist and vit I can but still taking a TON of damage and have had to drop my dps a lot just to be able to survive.
> Yeah im in A1 Inferno and feel like im smashing my head against a concrete wall.


you running solo? if that's a group build, you should be fine with a small amount of LoH, and not hav to worry about dps too much (let the ranged do the damage while you let the enemies whack on you) using frenzy with the damage buff will raise that dps quite alot for a mouse1 skill and you can use some of your other skills for life regen and (as always) warcry. from the base stats you showed, my barb is about where yours is, with half the dps, and i have about 500LoH and maybe 300LPS, act1 is soo easy, especially if I run in a group with someone who can do some decent damage.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you running solo? if that's a group build, you should be fine with a small amount of LoH, and not hav to worry about dps too much (let the ranged do the damage while you let the enemies whack on you) using frenzy with the damage buff will raise that dps quite alot for a mouse1 skill and you can use some of your other skills for life regen and (as always) warcry. from the base stats you showed, my barb is about where yours is, with *half the dps*, and i have about 500LoH and maybe 300LPS, *act1 is soo easy,* especially if I run in a group with someone who can do some decent damage.


what? With ~7.5k dps? Act I inferno?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Really not enough info here to help.
> What act are you in atm? Act3?
> Is your res all including the warcry buff?
> Your stats are fine so maybe you have an ability set issue. What abilities are you using?
> Do you have any life on hit?
> What is your block %
> Just with the few stats you posted you should be able to do act1 and 2 with your eyes closed. You should also be able to do act 3 but you will have to play it a bit safe and be more situational in your approach.
> Your DPS as a tank is fine. Your armor is fine. Your resists should be bumping the 1k mark with warcry buff if you want to be more comfortable. Your health is fine if not 10k too high but to each their own.
> If you want to have fun as a barb again then the WW barb spec really is where it is at. Because it's the FOTM the gear can be expensive however mid-tier gear is very affordable. If you can get your crit to 30%+ as a WW barb you can farm content fairly well. Then its all about crit dmg/str/resist all/vit.
> The trade off, at least for me, is I was full MF gear with my tank set. Now I have had to put away the MF gear for my normal barb gear set. I find less rares but I clear much faster and the biggest thing is I have a ton more fun.


Will have to check block % and LoH when I get home. Those stats are with warcry (rune for res). Can put up a list of gear with stats if that would help. There isn't an armory for D3 is there?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Really hating being a Barb lately.
> 50k hp
> 700 res all
> 10k armor
> 15k dps
> I still get run over by mob packs (w/ blues or rares) and frustrating how little dps I do compared to others. Have to use a full tank/survival kit just to get through. Just want to be a true barb and just go hulk on everything cleaving a bloody path through my enemies, but no am forced to have to go tank and its boring as all hell!


Hp is fine - anything over 40K is good enough though more never hurts. Try to avoid life % instead of Vit except in a helm socket if you are using the nerves of steel passive.
700 with warcry is somewhat low - i'd suggest a minimum of 500 base/750 buffed, and aim for around 600 base/900 buffed if you can afford it.
Armor if fine
Dps - if it's before frenzy or buffs then it's fine. 15K is around what I first finished Inferno with, you can get away with lower and go more tanky in coop if your partners are using more dps builds.

This is for non WW Barbs of course, the trick to non-whirlwind (aka lazy mode) Barb







is to always have Leap with Iron Impact, Ignore Pain with Iron Hide, or Overpower with Crushing advance up. With your current stats i'd pick at least 2, since i'm not really a crit chance based Barb I personally use the first two.
You should aim for 20K dmg minimum for efficient solo farming - this allows you to beat like 90% of Act 4 elites/champs before they enrage with room for kiting in case they are hitting too hard and you can only fight when Leap or Ignore pain are up.

LoH and Block % help too so i'm curious what you have.
I have around 1K+ which is what i'd recommend most to aim for unless you can afford a super tanky build, and I personally use a 29% shield 8% helm, though anything over 27% on a shield is good. Block amount is important too so don't fall into the Stormshield trap - Sacred shields with good rolls are often better than a 32% Stormshield, and I wouldn't recommend Justice Lanterns - 1. they're way overpriced 2. you lose too many stats due to it being a lv 50 item - most good lv 60 Rings can have over 200 Vit/Str combined AND LoH/All Res/Armor/Whatever you need and can often be found for less than 1m unless of course it's one also in demand by WW Barbs with Attack Speed/Crit Chance/Crit Damage. Best JLs i've seen have 120 + socket or 140 without, but in that price range you could be going for a 300+ stats yellow with other good rolls. What i'm saying is block % is important, but I wouldn't aim for 51% (max) as you make too many sacrifices elsewhere to achieve that and end up with a weaker Barb usually.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-Guru*
> 
> *Congratulations!*


Gracias OC.

As for my break, I doubt it will last. I want to level my WD and monk, and also I want a HC char too....lol

For my complaining about certain aspects of the game, I will give credit where it is due. It has succeeded in keeping the addictive quality that D2 had for me......for the MOST part. With D2, it was more of an addiction for item hunting.....that one Perfect drop or uber unique. THIS game keeps me going trying to complete it 100% even though it can be frustrating as hell, so in a way, I simultaneously enjoy the game and despise it......


----------



## eternallydead

You have good stats, even with War Cry up. You need to get a method of regening life; eitehr through abilities (like revenge), ot through a Lif on Hit weapon / rings / ammy.

I would also be sure to build up your dps; you want to have crit chance / increased attack speed.

My monk gets by with 29k hp. Tanking often comes down to you live if your life per second gained is greater than the damage received (after armor / resistances). You need to buff the weakest link 10000 life gain / second means nothing if you get 2 shot, and 100k hp means nothing if you get hit for 20k per white mob.

Only ranged classes can get away with glass canon builds (focusing completely on dps),

There is a balance you need to achieve, and don't forget about keeps dps higher. If you can kill the trash in a couple of hits, you are good.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> what? With ~7.5k dps? Act I inferno?


just checked, i currently have 9959 dps with my barb, a bit more than i thought i did. i run groups, so it's not really that big of an issue, I block, they damage.
it's quite boring, but even the lower levels when i did different builds were boring to me.


----------



## Magariz

Ok detailed stats :

HP : 44,729 w/ War Cry
Res Al : 737 (800 cold) w/ War Cry
Armor : 9683 w/ War Cry
Block : 17% (1960-2802)
Dodge : 14.2%
Damage : 14,051.88

ALL of my gear has Str, Vit, and Res All. Any gear that would be an upgrade is roughly 2+ mil per item. I simply cannot find anything that is of a reasonable price that is an actual upgrade. Takes me forever to kill any beefy mob let alone rares and I am sucking down pots in pack fights. This experience is totally ruining the game.

Skills : Tough as nails, Bloodthirst, Nerves of Steel
Cleave, rend w/ healing glyph, stomp, revenge, wrath of the berserker


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Ok detailed stats :
> HP : 44,729 w/ War Cry
> Res Al : 737 (800 cold) w/ War Cry
> Armor : 9683 w/ War Cry
> Block : 17% (1960-2802)
> Dodge : 14.2%
> Damage : 14,051.88
> ALL of my gear has Str, Vit, and Res All. Any gear that would be an upgrade is roughly 2+ mil per item. I simply cannot find anything that is of a reasonable price that is an actual upgrade. Takes me forever to kill any beefy mob let alone rares and I am sucking down pots in pack fights. This experience is totally ruining the game.
> Skills : Tough as nails, Bloodthirst, Nerves of Steel
> Cleave, rend w/ healing glyph, stomp, revenge, wrath of the berserker


Replace Cleave with Frenzy. Choosing either the sidearm rune for decent multi mob damage or maniac rune for the best single target damage.

Replace rend with Ignore Pain and the Ignorance is Bliss rune.

Replace stomp with either Furious Charge and the Dreadnought run or (my personal choice) Leap with Iron Impact Rune.

Finally replace Bloodthirst passive with Inspiring presence. It doubles your warcry buff uptime and you regen 1% health every second for 60 seconds

I honestly think changing your 3 active skills and your passive to what I recommend should give you much better staying power fighting champ packs. Frenzy gives you the single greatest dps boost as a tanking barb.

Armor is huge for a melee char. Leap with Impact rune gives you a 300% boost.

The idea is to leap into a pack, pop revenge as needed and finish with ignore pain. Rotating the CD of leap and Ignore Pain.

When you can afford it, you really should get a better shield. In fact... PM me your battle tag. I have a shield I will give you.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Replace Cleave with Frenzy. Choosing either the sidearm rune for decent multi mob damage or maniac rune for the best single target damage.
> Replace rend with Ignore Pain and the Ignorance is Bliss rune.
> Replace stomp with either Furious Charge and the Dreadnought run or (my personal choice) Leap with Iron Impact Rune.
> Finally replace Bloodthirst passive with Inspiring presence. It doubles your warcry buff uptime and you regen 1% health every second for 60 seconds
> I honestly think changing your 3 active skills and your passive to what I recommend should give you much better staying power fighting champ packs. Frenzy gives you the single greatest dps boost as a tanking barb.
> Armor is huge for a melee char. Leap with Impact rune gives you a 300% boost.
> The idea is to leap into a pack, pop revenge as needed and finish with ignore pain. Rotating the CD of leap and Ignore Pain.
> When you can afford it, you really should get a better shield. In fact... PM me your battle tag. I have a shield I will give you.


My shield :
869 armor
74 vit
29 res all
12% life
regen 130
595 thorns
4% reduc to mele dmg

Ignore pain replaces stomp not rend, and charge would replace revenge.


----------



## AllGamer

How do you guys find time to grind / farm D3?

every day i get back from work, is either eat dinner and pass out, or clean up, then eat dinner

supposedly regular 9 to 5 shift, but it usually ends up more like a 9 to 7 shift at work, then a while lost in commute, and by the time i'm home... i just feel like hitting the sack, but hunger usually owerpower me and sends me to the kitchen first

only very odd few days i actually can manage to stay up late to have some fun before hitting the sack

or the few days i manage to wake up early enough to eat breakfast while playing an hour or two before heading out to work, as that is the only time i wont get disturbed as they are still sleeping.

Just reading you guys here, I've noticed i've fallen way way behind

Weekends are worse than weekdays, too much social commitments and/or To Do list for the house and other stuff.


----------



## eternallydead

@ Magariz:

What is your weapon type (axe, sword, etc) and what is the dps on it

What is your crit chance, LoH, life regen, Leach life.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> My shield :
> 869 armor
> 74 vit
> 29 res all
> 12% life
> regen 130
> 595 thorns
> 4% reduc to mele dmg
> Ignore pain replaces stomp not rend, and charge would replace revenge.


I think he's talking about your block amount/chance maybe...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> How do you guys find time to grind / farm D3?
> every day i get back from work, is either eat dinner and pass out, or clean up, then eat dinner
> supposedly regular 9 to 5 shift, but it usually ends up more like a 9 to 7 shift at work, then a while lost in commute, and by the time i'm home... i just feel like hitting the sack, but hunger usually owerpower me and sends me to the kitchen first
> only very odd few days i actually can manage to stay up late to have some fun before hitting the sack
> or the few days i manage to wake up early enough to eat breakfast while playing an hour or two before heading out to work, as that is the only time i wont get disturbed as they are still sleeping.
> Just reading you guys here, I've noticed i've fallen way way behind
> Weekends are worse than weekdays, *too much social commitments* and/or To Do list for the house and other stuff.


There's your problem. The rest of us have no social lives







jk.

I feel your pain, since I'm living alone however, I spend dinner time playing a game or two before i hit the sack. Get home from work usually between 6:30 and 7pm. get dinner done in ~30 mins ( I make stews and stuff over the weekend and use that during the week to reduce time spent cooking). Then, I play for about 1-2 while I eat. Most of my progress in D3 was made before I started work though, so that is another factor.


----------



## sepheroth003

I played a little over 100 hours on my witch doctor. Spend roughly 15mil on a dps set, attack speed nurf hurt real real bad (25k+ dps loss). So I spend roughly 30mil on tank gear. Got to Belial on Act 2 and cannot solo kill him...

I rolled a Barbarian. Followed Kripparian's DWWW build. After 48 hours and roughly 15mil of gear, I have beat Diablo on Inferno solo. I doubt I can be proficient at farming acts 3 and 4, but farming act 2 is a breeze.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Ok detailed stats :
> HP : 44,729 w/ War Cry
> Res Al : 737 (800 cold) w/ War Cry
> Armor : 9683 w/ War Cry
> Block : 17% (1960-2802)
> Dodge : 14.2%
> Damage : 14,051.88
> ALL of my gear has Str, Vit, and Res All. Any gear that would be an upgrade is roughly 2+ mil per item. I simply cannot find anything that is of a reasonable price that is an actual upgrade. Takes me forever to kill any beefy mob let alone rares and I am sucking down pots in pack fights. This experience is totally ruining the game.
> Skills : Tough as nails, Bloodthirst, Nerves of Steel
> Cleave, rend w/ healing glyph, stomp, revenge, wrath of the berserker


Something like: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhXVPk!bV!cZacZc

may work for you.

You should find a 550+ LoH weapon though, you will gain life fast with Frenzy. Revenge for aditional health regen, leap to get out of danager, or as a great damage reducer on 10 seconds. WotB for extra damage / cc avoidance. WW is optional, but I always like it for when you are surrounded / need a rage dump (feel free to change this to your play style).

There are some other interesting synergies with crit chance, but I figure you don't have too much.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> My shield :
> 869 armor
> 74 vit
> 29 res all
> 12% life
> regen 130
> 595 thorns
> 4% reduc to mele dmg
> Ignore pain replaces stomp not rend, and charge would replace revenge.


Do you not have elective mode turned on? It allows you to use skills in any hotkey slot and multiple skills from the same "class" of abilities?

This option is not turned on by default.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Do you not have elective mode turned on? It allows you to use skills in any hotkey slot and multiple skills from the same "class" of abilities?
> This option is not turned on by default.


Good catch, turn on elective mode in your options.


----------



## Demented

I tried elective mode. I lost my stack of NV twice because the skills can be dragged out accidentally while gaming, and POOF, no NV.

I'll leave that one un-ticked.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Really not enough info here to help.
> 
> Just with the few stats you posted *you should be able to do act1 and 2 with your eyes closed.* You should also be able to do act 3 but you will have to play it a bit safe and be more situational in your approach.




Is there any other way? It also protects eyeballs from sharp keycaps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> How do you guys find time to grind / farm D3?
> every day i get back from *work*... regular 9 to 5 shift, but it usually ends up more like a 9 to 7 shift at work, then a while lost in commute, and by the time i'm home... i just feel like hitting the sack, but hunger usually owerpower me and sends me to the kitchen first
> playing an hour or two before heading out to *work*, as that is the only time i wont get disturbed as they are still sleeping.
> Just reading you guys here, I've noticed i've fallen way way behind
> Weekends are worse than weekdays, too much social commitments and/or To Do list for the house and other stuff.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hp is fine - anything over 40K is good enough though more never hurts. *Try to avoid life % instead of Vit* except in a helm socket if you are using the nerves of steel passive.
> 700 with warcry is somewhat low - i'd suggest a minimum of 500 base/750 buffed, and aim for around 600 base/900 buffed if you can afford it.
> Armor if fine
> Dps - if it's before frenzy or buffs then it's fine. 15K is around what I first finished Inferno with, you can get away with lower and go more tanky in coop if your partners are using more dps builds.
> This is for non WW Barbs of course, the trick to non-whirlwind (aka lazy mode) Barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is to always have Leap with Iron Impact, Ignore Pain with Iron Hide, or Overpower with Crushing advance up. With your current stats i'd pick at least 2, since i'm not really a crit chance based Barb I personally use the first two.
> You should aim for 20K dmg minimum for *efficient solo farming - this allows you to beat like 90% of Act 4 elites/champs* before they enrage with room for kiting in case they are hitting too hard and you can only fight when Leap or Ignore pain are up.


Agree with the rest but farm act 3 or act 1, act 2/4 are bad.

And since your heals scale with max hp getting life % isnt bad. I mean how much armor do you gain from an extra 300 vit, 375 armor? Thats not much, especially since life % is probably cheaper. Im guessing most barbs are lacking the resists/dodge area and additional stats in there would be more EHP, esp since you use a shield to beat things the first time. I know barbs dont stack dex obviously but the stats provide more benefit for whichever one you have less of, aka its optimal to have them equal for max EHP and if your armor is already high it would be better to get resists+life% versus armor+vit. I could be wrong but thats how I see it.

You can use this to check:
http://rubensayshi.github.com/d3-ehp-calculator/#intro

I used it for my monk and to help my monk friend out. I told him to go buy a SS cuz he was using some bad one so about 30 minutes later he links me a STORM shield with 120 str for 10m and asks if he should buy it... GOOD THING HE ASKED lol... I should have told him yes to teach him a lesson... but thats too big of a peepee move even for me.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I tried elective mode. I lost my stack of NV twice because the skills can be dragged out accidentally while gaming, and POOF, no NV.
> I'll leave that one un-ticked.


Enable elective mode
Set up skills
Disable elective mode
GG

The FoV in D3 is miserably small I cant stand it, thats why every level you go up instead of down... and walls that block your vision, JAAAAAAAAAAAY WIIIIIIIIIILSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

also why is the *MINI*MAP ABOUT 1/6TH OF YOUR SCREEN, OH LOOK THERE IS A LITTLE MINUS BUTTON ILL CLICK IT!

*hides quest

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Terrible UI is terrible. Also wheres WSAD? Thats not fun. You don't like WSAD. You are just remembering wrong.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Enable elective mode
> Set up skills
> Disable elective mode
> GG
> The FoV in D3 is miserably small I cant stand it, thats why every level you go up instead of down... and walls that block your vision, JAAAAAAAAAAAY WIIIIIIIIIILSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!
> also why is the *MINI*MAP ABOUT 1/6TH OF YOUR SCREEN, OH LOOK THERE IS A LITTLE MINUS BUTTON ILL CLICK IT!
> *hides quest
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> Terrible UI is terrible. Also wheres WSAD? Thats not fun. You don't like WSAD. You are just remembering wrong.
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Can't tell if serious?

I played D2 with full size map up 95% of the time
Why would you put WSAD in a Diablo game? No, just no.


----------



## Demented




----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Can't tell if serious?
> I played D2 with full size map up 95% of the time
> Why would you put WSAD in a Diablo game? No, just no.


Are you asking why I dont want 1/6th of my screen clogged up by something that isnt needed 99% of the time, and if I did need it should be able to him M or tab or w/e to see it. Not to mention you CANT close it or resize it.

Because clicking to move is ******ed thats why. There is no reason not to have it. I gotta click 2x every .8sec just to kite, and move my mouse back and forth too? Its a very stupid control scheme and again, no option to change it? Really? WSAD would actually be an IMPROVEMENT to the game, but I guess no improvements are allowed and they only make things worse in D3.

psst Jay is that you, you can tell me I'm cool bro


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Are you asking why I dont want 1/6th of my screen clogged up by something that isnt needed 99% of the time, and if I did need it should be able to him M or tab or w/e to see it. Not to mention you CANT close it or resize it.
> Because clicking to move is ******ed thats why. There is no reason not to have it. I gotta click 2x every .8sec just to kite, and move my mouse back and forth too? Its a very stupid control scheme and again, no option to change it? Really? WSAD would actually be an IMPROVEMENT to the game, but I guess no improvements are allowed and they only make things worse in D3.
> psst Jay is that you, you can tell me I'm cool bro


You're right, while were at it lets make it so we can tilt the camera, it would be an improvement over fixed camera. It just makes sense to be able to look into the distance. Then they can add some things where you need a group of people to kill a boss at then end of a dungeon/cave/whatever that drops better loot. We also should be able to have addons, that would allow us to adjust the UI however we like and add cool things like DPS meters.


----------



## calavera

So any news on the patch regarding MF?


----------



## 222Panther222

Can anyone give me good advices for gold, i used to buy gf gear i had about 140% on my dh farming a spot in act 1 but it was like 3k per run very minimal gold. Now advancing in act 2 inferno is costly, 25k per repair.. Plus blizzard is nerfing all the spots..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Can anyone give me good advices for gold, i used to buy gf gear i had about 140% on my dh farming a spot in act 1 but it was like 3k per run very minimal gold. Now advancing in act 2 inferno is costly, 25k per repair.. Plus blizzard is nerfing all the spots..


I think they said the best place to farm gold was either Act 3 or 4 in Hell.


----------



## Nethermir

for barbarian fans, this is pure awesome


----------



## 222Panther222

Starting to think they doing this to get people pissed off to make them switch to rmah to get 15% on real money vs virtual one.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> You're right, while were at it lets make it so we can tilt the camera, it would be an improvement over fixed camera. It just makes sense to be able to look into the distance. Then they can add some things where you need a group of people to kill a boss at then end of a dungeon/cave/whatever that drops better loot. We also should be able to have addons, that would allow us to adjust the UI however we like and add cool things like DPS meters.


Id settle for making teh game not a piece of trash Jay.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Id settle for making teh game not a piece of trash Jay.


If you were in charge it sounds like you would make it like WoW with a Diablo theme. The game isn't perfect, but it's missing the gameplay not stupid things regarding the UI. There are a lot of complaints but the UI is by far the least amount of complaints I've ever heard. Is the UI perfect? No, it will never be perfect for EVERYONE unless they allowed addons.

Also why do you assume I think the game is perfect? It's far from perfect and I've pretty much quit now I only log on to check auctions and I bet I put in less than 2 hours per week into this game. It's dull and bland. I've seen plenty of your posts, you're overreacting to every little thing. You make the minimap seem like such a huge deal when I barely even notice it except for when I need to. I'm also thinking of WASD and we'll assume 90% of the D3 populace doesn't use mice with more than 3 buttons and leave the keys to defaults. Using WASD if you're using A&S does it seem easy to you to press 1-4? No, it's not easy at all. In fact, none of the combinations are easy to use at all when you're not in a 3D environment like WoW. Lets face it, you wouldn't just use A&D to kite in D3. You are most likely going to be going diagonal. This just does not make sense in a non-3D world. Also using WASD would not be as smooth for turning around corners and such.

TL;DR
You would make D3 like WoW
You think I think the game is perfect, I disagree.
WASD is not meant for a non-3d world like D3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> jewelry items are exceptionally expensive (that would be expensive on top of expensive)
> they are so pointlessly expensive that if i got something REALLY GOOD FOR ME, I would not hesitate to sell that sucker for some money instead of putting it on my character.
> how long does it take you guys to do a run in act 1? and where do you usually start?
> I usually start from middle of quest 5 or something, its called Karazxxxx den, or something. Didn't record my time on this, but it was LONG.
> last night I started playing at close to 1am, so I thought to myself : I better start at a later stage and run faster through it.
> So I started at the quest where I take the ferry to wortham (or whatever that place is called), but I still ended up playing all the way till 2:15am or something when I finished butcher.
> Am I wasting too much time? But its pretty hard to ignore the normal mobs when they keep harassing me.


with my wd i can do a full act 1 clear in about 1h30min.. from the explore cellar quest to beating butcher

and i only die to stupid bs packs.. such as plague desecration jailer fast and other stupid affixes..

so if you get lucky in the draw of the types of elites you run into then you can do a full clear in decent times

otherwise it takes a good 2minute per packs if i end up with firechains illusionist molten etc...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> depends on what your goal is, and where you want to be in the game.
> If you want t o beat the game in inferno, of course it will take you quite a bit more than your current stats, probably 200 more resist and a bit more DPS
> however if you're a farmer, you should do perfectly fine in Act 1, which is by no means a bad farming spot.


yes act 1 is a bad farming spot.. but people do it because its way easier then act III and IV

act II is pointless to farm due to the allready bs status of most white packs.. let alone when they turn them into blue's or yellows with bs affixes


----------



## Zantrill

ok, prob here.... I got my Wiz to lvl 60. Once it hit it, all of a sudden My gear is all red and does not show stats for the gear I am wearing? Is this a glitch in the game?

All was broke... fixed it... NM


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> @ Magariz:
> What is your weapon type (axe, sword, etc) and what is the dps on it
> What is your crit chance, LoH, life regen, Leach life.


Use a Mighty sword with 1049 Dps. Base crit (no +crit% gear), 0 LoH, 900 regen and 3% life leech with bloodthirst.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Use a Mighty sword with 1049 Dps. Base crit (no +crit% gear), 0 LoH, 900 regen and 3% life leech with bloodthirst.


life leech is worthless if you dont have upward of 100k dps.. because its nerfed by 80% in inferno

unless you crit alot and upward of 100k then life leech can help you but use it as a cherry on top of loh and life regen


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Are you asking why I dont want 1/6th of my screen clogged up by something that isnt needed 99% of the time, and if I did need it should be able to him M or tab or w/e to see it. Not to mention you CANT close it or resize it.
> Because clicking to move is ******ed thats why. There is no reason not to have it. I gotta click 2x every .8sec just to kite, and move my mouse back and forth too? Its a very stupid control scheme and again, no option to change it? Really? WSAD would actually be an IMPROVEMENT to the game, but I guess no improvements are allowed and they only make things worse in D3.
> psst Jay is that you, you can tell me I'm cool bro


Learn to bind movement to a key. L2P BRO


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Are you asking why I dont want 1/6th of my screen clogged up by something that isnt needed 99% of the time, and if I did need it should be able to him M or tab or w/e to see it. Not to mention you CANT close it or resize it.
> Because clicking to move is ******ed thats why. There is no reason not to have it. I gotta click 2x every .8sec just to kite, and move my mouse back and forth too? Its a very stupid control scheme and again, no option to change it? Really? WSAD would actually be an IMPROVEMENT to the game, but I guess no improvements are allowed and they only make things worse in D3.
> psst Jay is that you, you can tell me I'm cool bro


uhhh, you know you can hold the mouse button in right???


----------



## Demented

Beat the Skeleton King on Inferno today for my first time. It was a little close at times, but still kicked his butt!


----------



## AllGamer

i was bored the other day and figure out the Total LifeRegen is aprox 3360 LR

Amulet 400+
Belt 330+
Boots 330+
Bracers 330+
Chest 580+
Gloves 330+
Helm 330+
Pants 330+
L Ring 200+
R Ring 200+
Shoulders 330+

Total = 3360 LR

and the best part is most of the gear can be found pretty dirt cheap without All Resist, but well of course once you add All Resist to the search, all the prices sky rockets.

so I was pondering if this build is viable for a Kiter like DHs

since all we do is dodge, 3360 is a huge fast refill to 40~50k HP, heck even 2 sec on Smoke you get back close to 6720 HP









now add 1000 LOH on top of that plus high armor over 5k it should be pretty decent to faceroll inferno









what do you think?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i was bored the other day and figure out the Total LifeRegen is aprox 3360 LR
> Amulet 400+
> Belt 330+
> Boots 330+
> Bracers 330+
> Chest 580+
> Gloves 330+
> Helm 330+
> Pants 330+
> L Ring 200+
> R Ring 200+
> Shoulders 330+
> Total = 3360 LR
> and the best part is most of the gear can be found pretty dirt cheap without All Resist, but well of course once you add All Resist to the search, all the prices sky rockets.
> so I was pondering if this build is viable for a Kiter like DHs
> since all we do is dodge, 3360 is a huge fast refill to 40~50k HP, heck even 2 sec on Smoke you get back close to 6720 HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now add 1000 LOH on top of that plus high armor over 5k it should be pretty decent to faceroll inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


Life regeneration is useless if you get constantly one shotted by everything. Regardless of armor, I don't think you will last in Inferno Act 2-4 without some degree of resistances, unless you are godly at kiting.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i was bored the other day and figure out the Total LifeRegen is aprox 3360 LR
> Amulet 400+
> Belt 330+
> Boots 330+
> Bracers 330+
> Chest 580+
> Gloves 330+
> Helm 330+
> Pants 330+
> L Ring 200+
> R Ring 200+
> Shoulders 330+
> Total = 3360 LR
> and the best part is most of the gear can be found pretty dirt cheap without All Resist, but well of course once you add All Resist to the search, all the prices sky rockets.
> so I was pondering if this build is viable for a Kiter like DHs
> since all we do is dodge, 3360 is a huge fast refill to 40~50k HP, heck even 2 sec on Smoke you get back close to 6720 HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now add 1000 LOH on top of that plus high armor over 5k it should be pretty decent to faceroll inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


In theory, it looks good and should work very well.
But, you *can't* avoid getting hit in inferno. So it comes down to whether your life regen is enough to make you recover fast enough from hits. (assuming you're not getting one-shotted. which resistance will help prevent )

My last regen build was ~1.2k (sad, i know







) and that was woefully inadequate for act II.
What are your resists? With resists >300, I think you'll be fine with that build in Act I of Inferno. But as usual, avoid getting hit as much as possible.

I eventually trades my regen gear for +all resist gear and survivability shot up in Act II. (unfortunately, that was an expensive change .. in my books anyway).

Give it a crack and post your results, I'm interested in seeing how the build works myself. (thinking of changing gear soon)


----------



## AllGamer

I'm actually doing Act 3 Inferno quite well with only 200 ish All Resist, 900+ LOH and 700 ish LR
(it's way easier when playing Solo than in a Public Game, the Elites are easier to kill when playing Solo, and you can strike from far away before they mobs even know you are over there, in Public Games all the strategy goes out the window, and it's all about survival and kiting







)

i can bump up my LOH on demand to 1500 if i switch amulets, but i lose some DPS / VIT by doing so, so it's not such a great trade.

i like Tanky DH builds with lots of HP, but all the gears with All Resist are so darn expensive.

if i change all my 11 pieces of gear even with average 40~50 All Resist on each piece, it adds up to aprox 550 AR

those with mid range All Resist are still affordable

but anything with 70+ All Resist are usually way too expensive to consider

but if you do manage to get all 11 pieces with 70+ All Resist you get Aprox 770 AR

770 AR + 3360 LR = Godly
















i'll probably try that build when i manage to secure all the pieces, i'm taking my sweet time with this new build, bidding only on the cheap pieces, is rather expensive to go Gun Ho, than with the "I want that piece now! at any cost" mentality as i had on the first few weeks









*
Quick related question.*

How much physical ARMOR is a good number for Inferno? I keep seeing different numbers being listed, and also that if we have enough AR then Armor is not as important, and something like each AR = 100 armor or some stuff like that, which doesn't make much sense to me

Should i forgo 2.0+ attacks per sec to 1.6 APS in favour of a high block rate shield for more Armor?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i was bored the other day and figure out the Total LifeRegen is aprox 3360 LR
> Amulet 400+
> Belt 330+
> Boots 330+
> Bracers 330+
> Chest 580+
> Gloves 330+
> Helm 330+
> Pants 330+
> L Ring 200+
> R Ring 200+
> Shoulders 330+
> Total = 3360 LR
> and the best part is most of the gear can be found pretty dirt cheap without All Resist, but well of course once you add All Resist to the search, all the prices sky rockets.
> so I was pondering if this build is viable for a Kiter like DHs
> since all we do is dodge, 3360 is a huge fast refill to 40~50k HP, heck even 2 sec on Smoke you get back close to 6720 HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now add 1000 LOH on top of that plus high armor over 5k it should be pretty decent to faceroll inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


life regen is about 4000 flat maximum

theres a site that i dont remember that tells us these kind of things


----------



## sepheroth003

All this talk about LR, I didn't use any LR to beat the game. I ran 9.6k armor, 810+ all resists and 2100 LOH. The LOH was plenty to keep up with any dmg I took.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My wizard is currently sitting pretty at:

HP: 2.9K
DPS: 27K unbuffed
Resistances: 700-800 w/ Energy Armor using Prismatic Armor rune
Armor: 5.2K buffed by Energy Armor
Life Regen: 999 HP/s buffed by Galvanizing Wind
Crit Chance: 46% unbuffed
Crit Damage: 166% (currently experimenting with chance VS damage for this build)

My current build is a CC focused build that keeps mobs permanently frozen. It's weakness appears to be against shielding, frozen, and knockback.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> life regen is about 4000 flat maximum
> theres a site that i dont remember that tells us these kind of things


that's only if you get a perfect roll on every single item

I realized that when i was doing my original research, but 3360 is an actual numbers that are rolled on most items available in GAH / RMAH

it'd be near impossible to get 4000 LR on all 11 pieces, let alone have it with other decent stats on all 11 pieces, however if you aim between 3000 to 3360 LR then many of the items have very decent rolls for the other stats


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> All this talk about LR, I didn't use any LR to beat the game. I ran 9.6k armor, 810+ all resists and 2100 LOH. The LOH was plenty to keep up with any dmg I took.


that sounds like a barb or monk build


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My wizard is currently sitting pretty at:
> HP: 2.9K
> DPS: 27K unbuffed
> Resistances: 700-800 w/ Energy Armor using Prismatic Armor rune
> Armor: 5.2K buffed by Energy Armor
> Life Regen: 999 HP/s buffed by Galvanizing Wind
> Crit Chance: 46% unbuffed
> Crit Damage: 166% (currently experimenting with chance VS damage for this build)
> My current build is a CC focused build that keeps mobs permanently frozen. It's weakness appears to be against shielding, frozen, and knockback.


i'm aiming to make one of those as well

after i finish up with my Barb WW build, before they nerf it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's only if you get a perfect roll on every single item
> I realized that when i was doing my original research, but 3360 is an actual numbers that are rolled on most items available in GAH / RMAH
> it'd be near impossible to get 4000 LR on all 11 pieces, let alone have it with other decent stats on all 11 pieces, however if you aim between 3000 to 3360 LR then many of the items have very decent rolls for the other stats


and you said you calculated the max possible.. wich is what i said if you get a perfect roll on every item

my aim for my witch doctor will be 2500 life regen 2500 life on hit before buff's from big bad voodoo rune 5% of my total life








stack lots of vitality.. lots of resist and armor life regen and life on hit and gg inferno with pets


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and you said you calculated the max possible.. wich is what i said if you get a perfect roll on every item
> my aim for my witch doctor will be 2500 life regen 2500 life on hit before buff's from big bad voodoo rune 5% of my total life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stack lots of vitality.. lots of resist and armor life regen and life on hit and gg inferno with pets


i too find WD is the most fun class to play

DH is too much dodging and running around, lots of action

Wiz & Barb = same old same old as D2

Monk is only fun when you feel like Kung Fu fighting







otherwise is meh,...


----------



## HarrisLam

another DC after 5 stacks

it just gotta happen 3 times a week, even though I play less than 6 times a week


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i too find WD is the most fun class to play
> DH is too much dodging and running around, lots of action
> Wiz & Barb = same old same old as D2
> Monk is only fun when you feel like Kung Fu fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise is meh,...


Sorry but I have to disagree with you on Wizards. They are NOT the same as in D2. I never recall being forced to wait between using spells. D3 has the short bus version of the Wizard.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry but I have to disagree with you on Wizards. They are NOT the same as in D2. I never recall being forced to wait between using spells. D3 has the short bus version of the Wizard.


The original D2 you didn't; however, they have a 3 second delay on Blizzard / 1.5 second delay on Frozen orb etc.

S0 you can't spam them. I remember the faster cast rate stacking and spamming 5 frozen orbs in 2 seconds...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> The original D2 you didn't; however, they have a 3 second delay on Blizzard / 1.5 second delay on Frozen orb etc.
> S0 you can't spam them. I remember the faster cast rate stacking and spamming 5 frozen orbs in 2 seconds...


They did end up nerfing some things, but D3 Wizard is still majorly gimped compared to the Sorceress in D2.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My wizard is currently sitting pretty at:
> HP: 2.9K
> DPS: 27K unbuffed
> Resistances: 700-800 w/ Energy Armor using Prismatic Armor rune
> Armor: 5.2K buffed by Energy Armor
> Life Regen: 999 HP/s buffed by Galvanizing Wind
> Crit Chance: 46% unbuffed
> Crit Damage: 166% (currently experimenting with chance VS damage for this build)
> My current build is a CC focused build that keeps mobs permanently frozen. It's weakness appears to be against shielding, frozen, and knockback.


You running critical mass deep cuts build?


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They did end up nerfing some things, but D3 Wizard is still majorly gimped compared to the Sorceress in D2.


I would semi agree. Remember the immunities? If you spread yourself too thin, or didin't have neough +skills you were doomed against some enemies.

I do miss the Statis field / Limitless teleport though.

I can't help but feel the damage enemies do in inferno should be a little less; however, they have more unique attributes, like a slowing aura, mass summons, multi shot, something that lowers your resistances...

I prefer a challenge of defeating the mechanics, not kitting or getting 2 shot.

*good example is the imps with molten, firchain, vortex, shielding....

The AI has them walk away and set molten on you and position fire chains around you. That was a pretty tough back I have to take down, died a couple times, but had fun.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I would semi agree. Remember the immunities? If you spread yourself too thin, or didin't have neough +skills you were doomed against some enemies.
> I do miss the Statis field / Limitless teleport though.
> I can't help but feel the damage enemies do in inferno should be a little less; however, they have more unique attributes, like a slowing aura, mass summons, multi shot, something that lowers your resistances...
> I prefer a challenge of defeating the mechanics, not kitting or getting 2 shot.
> *good example is the imps with molten, firchain, vortex, shielding....
> The AI has them walk away and set molten on you and position fire chains around you. That was a pretty tough back I have to take down, died a couple times, but had fun.


There are definitely some challenging ones. There are also some rally dumb ones though too. It's like Blizzard lost all sense of balance after being purchased by Activision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> You running critical mass deep cuts build?


Close. Currently using critical mass with healing blades.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that sounds like a barb or monk build


Bah, it is a barb. Sorry this convorsation is going so fast I'm not keeping up lol.

Not sure why I havent moved on from D3 yet, after beating inferno I'm not sure why I even open it anymore.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Bah, it is a barb. Sorry this convorsation is going so fast I'm not keeping up lol.
> Not sure why I havent moved on from D3 yet, after beating inferno I'm not sure why I even open it anymore.


because you secretly like it







don't worry, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## ACM

First time I've ever got spam about Diablo 3 that isn't trying to Phish my account...


----------



## Backwoods166

I just got perma-banned.







No cheating here. Either its an over sensitive warden or I got hacked. If my appeal fails, which I am sure it will, I am done with blizzard. From fanboy to hater with one game. I'm think this may be a good thing anyways.


----------



## Dmac73

Lets farm inferno; 57k DPS Wizzy

Blu3Dr34M #1150


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Learn to bind movement to a key. L2P BRO


Bad Troll
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> uhhh, you know you can hold the mouse button in right???


Did you get all ur friends/alt accoutns in here to troll badly for you? Kiting requires movement bro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i was bored the other day and figure out the Total LifeRegen is aprox 3360 Total = 3360 LR
> and the best part is most of the gear can be found pretty dirt cheap without All Resist, but well of course once you add All Resist to the search, all the prices sky rockets.
> so I was pondering if this build is viable for a Kiter like DHs
> since all we do is dodge, 3360 is a huge fast refill to 40~50k HP, heck even 2 sec on Smoke you get back close to 6720 HP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now add 1000 LOH on top of that plus high armor over 5k it should be pretty decent to faceroll inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> In theory, it looks good and should work very well.
> But, you *can't* avoid getting hit in inferno. So it comes down to whether your life regen is enough to make you recover fast enough from hits. (assuming you're not getting one-shotted. which resistance will help prevent )
> My last regen build was ~1.2k (sad, i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and that was woefully inadequate for act II.
> What are your resists? With resists >300, I think you'll be fine with that build in Act I of Inferno. But as usual, avoid getting hit as much as possible.
> I eventually trades my regen gear for +all resist gear and survivability shot up in Act II. (unfortunately, that was an expensive change .. in my books anyway).
> Give it a crack and post your results, I'm interested in seeing how the build works myself. (thinking of changing gear soon)


Please read throught my posts in this thread.

GAAAAAAAAAAAH My brain................ it hurts...

You don't build a regen set for DH, you either don't get hit or if you are really really lazy or bored you go tank DH and pay 4x for the same dps. Gloom is your heal with some life on hit maybe if you do go tank, but its not worth it, look through my posts in this thread for GOOD info. Vit and resist are not useful for DH, right now since the game is so ez and white mobs do almost no damage you need around 20k hp to not get 1 shot by 90% of things, which is easily achieveable, but you should NEVER get hit anyway, and if you are going to get hit you smokescreen. The main reason you want ot have high hp is because cluster arrow and reflect mobs leave little room for error when you have massive DPS like I do, around 156-175k with sharpshooter ,which is often what i have when I engage elites.

You can not get hit in inferno, I was clearing act 3 inferno with like 17k hp, the only time you should get "hit" is when you fight reflect mobs. This was before when white trash mobs one shot you and I had maybe 50k dps or lower.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Bad Troll
> Did you get all ur friends/alt accoutns in here to troll badly for you? Kiting requires movement bro.
> Please read throught my posts in this thread.
> GAAAAAAAAAAAH My brain................ it hurts...
> You don't build a regen set for DH, you either don't get hit or if you are really really lazy or bored you go tank DH and pay 4x for the same dps. Gloom is your heal with some life on hit maybe if you do go tank, but its not worth it, look through my posts in this thread for GOOD info. Vit and resist are not useful for DH, right now since the game is so ez and white mobs do almost no damage you need around 20k hp to not get 1 shot by 90% of things, which is easily achieveable, but you should NEVER get hit anyway, and if you are going to get hit you smokescreen. The main reason you want ot have high hp is because cluster arrow and reflect mobs leave little room for error when you have massive DPS like I do, around 156-175k with sharpshooter ,which is often what i have when I engage elites.
> You can not get hit in inferno, I was clearing act 3 inferno with like 17k hp, the only time you should get "hit" is when you fight reflect mobs. This was before when white trash mobs one shot you and I had maybe 50k dps or lower.


Care to Fraps yourself playing so we can see how you do it please?


----------



## Zantrill

yawn... my dps of 17K and Vit of 4K would kill all this ignorant arguing.








I kid I kid


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i too find WD is the most fun class to play
> DH is too much dodging and running around, lots of action
> Wiz & Barb = same old same old as D2
> Monk is only fun when you feel like Kung Fu fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise is meh,...


Barb is not like D2 at all. In D2 barbs did not have to stack an ungodly ammount of armor and resist to survive and could get by with many builds. The only ability locked on my bar then was Berserk to deal with phys immune. Granted it took me a while to fully gear out, but early 99 I was able to get by with a decent set of gear that didn't require me selling my soul and kidneys. D3 barbs are much slower paced imo.


----------



## Csokis

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4940437236#1
Quote:


> Dear Diablo Players,
> 
> Now that Diablo III has been out for two months, I would like to take a step back and discuss the launch, the feedback from the community, and talk about what the future holds for the game.
> 
> We've had an enormous amount of feedback since the launch. I speak for everyone at Blizzard when I say that we appreciate the passion and affection many of you have for the Diablo series. We truly believe "Every Voice Matters," so I want to thank you for sharing your experiences in an effort to help us improve the game. Your support makes it possible for us to continue doing what we do, and we never take that for granted.
> 
> The launch week of Diablo III was memorable for many reasons - some positive, and some not so positive. We were thrilled that Diablo III had the biggest PC-game launch ever, surpassing the lifetime sales of Cataclysm (the previous record holder for biggest PC-game launch) in a matter of weeks. We've been floored by the response.
> 
> However, the launch had many challenges as well. It has always been difficult to forecast how many players we will have. With World of Warcraft, it was a challenge to handle the immediate demand when we launched back in 2004, and that was just in North America. We eventually expanded to other regions and reached nearly 5 million players by the end of the first year, and there were a lot of growing pains with that. However, we've never gone from 0 to more than 6 million players across multiple continents within a few days with a brand-new game. For Diablo III, we looked at historical sales for Blizzard games and other top-selling PC games and watched preorder numbers. We even upped our estimates to ensure we had additional capacity, or so we thought. In the end, it just wasn't enough, and that is something we will work hard to conquer for future releases.
> 
> In response to the immediate and overwhelming demand for the game, the team worked around the clock to support all regions, increase capacity, ship additional hardware to our datacenters, and troubleshoot and fix bugs as they sprang up. While things have by and large been running smoothly for several weeks now, various game-related issues have come up that we have either already responded to or are continuing to investigate (such as the latency issue some of you are experiencing) and make adjustments for. Rather than address every subject individually, I'll just say that even as we work to address or resolve current issues, it's always possible that further issues will crop up. We hope that our actions in the past have demonstrated that above all else, we're committed to delivering an awesome game experience, and we hope you'll have faith that we will continue to keep that commitment and respond to any new or outstanding issues quickly.
> 
> We are not satisfied with breaking launch records; we want people to continue playing and enjoying Blizzard games for a very long time. The Diablo III team has made an epic, entertaining, and beautiful gaming experience. That being said, we know that it isn't perfect. Our teams are working hard to improve the game balance, build on our design, and listen to what players are saying to make it the best game it can be.
> 
> You've seen some of that work already in patch 1.0.3, and you'll see additional improvements with patch 1.0.4. On the game balance front, this update will contain changes designed to further deliver on the team's goal of promoting "build diversity," with buffs to many rarely used, underpowered class abilities. Another topic we've seen actively discussed is the fact that better, more distinct Legendary items are needed. We agree. Patch 1.0.4 will also include new and improved Legendary items that are more interesting, more powerful, and more epic in ways you probably won't be expecting.
> 
> We're also working on a number of interface updates, including social improvements that will allow players to more easily view their friends' achievements, more quickly join games, and more efficiently communicate with each other. In addition, we'll be making updates to the auction house in the future to provide players with better information through tooltips and notices, offer improved search functionality, and more.
> 
> Regarding the real-money auction house, our primary goal for including this in the game was to provide convenience and peace of mind for those players who might otherwise turn to third-party services to buy items. Black market trading sites can put accounts at risk and create many customer service challenges. We felt that the players themselves also deserved the opportunity to benefit from the extra loot they found, as opposed to having all of the benefit go to the black market/illegal trading organizations. We know the auction house isn't perfect, but with your help and feedback, we'll be able to continue making it a better experience for those who choose to use it. On the flipside, we are also committed to ensuring you have a great experience with Diablo III without feeling like the auction house is mandatory, which was never our intention. Thank you for all the feedback about that.
> 
> One other common topic we've seen in the forums is the always-connected experience, and the perception that the online requirement is nothing but an ineffective form of copy protection that has already been cracked. While we've never said that this requirement guarantees that there will be no cheating or game cracks, it does help us battle those problems (we have not found any fully functional cracks). More important to us is that the online requirement is critical for the long-term integrity of the game experience. I fully understand the desire to play Diablo III offline; however, Diablo III was designed from the beginning to be an online game that can be enjoyed with friends, and the always-online requirement is the best way for us to support that design. The effectiveness of the online elements - including the friends list and cross-game communication; co-op matchmaking; persistent characters that you can use by yourself, with others, and in PvP; and some of our customer support, service, and security components - is tied directly to the online nature of the game. These and other online-enabled features are essential to our design for Diablo III. That said, there are still improvements we believe we can make to expand the online experience and make co-op play even more rewarding, and this will remain one of our priorities moving forward. Overall, while there are some downsides to the online-only approach, I still believe this was the best long-term decision for the game.
> 
> I know many of you are also looking forward to patch 1.1, our PvP update, which will provide new experiences and give you a whole new way to apply the skills you've picked up while battling demons. This patch will also build on the social and auction house changes I mentioned above, and the team will continue to fix bugs and further tune game balance as well.
> 
> We're also working on a gameplay system that will provide players who have max-level, high-powered characters new goals to strive for as an alternative to the "item hunt." We're not ready to get into specifics just yet, but I can say that we're actively taking your feedback into account as we plan out the future of the game.
> 
> As always, we appreciate your candor and passion. Your constructive feedback and thoughts are valuable - they will continue to help us be a better company. I just want to reiterate that while we can't claim to have ever shipped a perfect game, we are committed to supporting our games relentlessly and making improvements where we can. Thank you for your support.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mike Morhaime


----------



## StaticFX

i think they also need a max limit sale amount for items in the AH. I was just looking through and i can believe it. its getting worse and worse! Stuff that you could buy for 100-200K is now going for 5+MILLION!!! are people insane? stupid??

Listen up people.. look at the sell value of the item, if its under 1,000 - dont even BOTHER listing it unless you are going to post it for less than 75,000. sell value 1K to 2K... ok 100K to 300K depending on stats!!! 2K and up is where there really good stats are and occasionally you could find a 5M item...
stop posting things for 10,15,20 million gold. you wont sell it. and you are just cluttering the AH with your stupid items

ok.. rant over

thanks! lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i think they also need a max limit sale amount for items in the AH. I was just looking through and i can believe it. its getting worse and worse! Stuff that you could buy for 100-200K is now going for 5+MILLION!!! are people insane? stupid??
> Listen up people.. look at the sell value of the item, if its under 1,000 - dont even BOTHER listing it unless you are going to post it for less than 75,000. sell value 1K to 2K... ok 100K to 300K depending on stats!!! 2K and up is where there really good stats are and occasionally you could find a 5M item...
> stop posting things for 10,15,20 million gold. you wont sell it. and you are just cluttering the AH with your stupid items
> ok.. rant over
> thanks! lol


Max limit would be terrible... there's a potential for amazingly rare items to spawn, they need to be priced appropriately. Some good diablo 2 items on JSP can go for the equivalent of over 100 million Diablo 3 gold.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i think they also need a max limit sale amount for items in the AH. I was just looking through and i can believe it. its getting worse and worse! Stuff that you could buy for 100-200K is now going for 5+MILLION!!! are people insane? stupid??
> Listen up people.. look at the sell value of the item, if its under 1,000 - dont even BOTHER listing it unless you are going to post it for less than 75,000. sell value 1K to 2K... ok 100K to 300K depending on stats!!! 2K and up is where there really good stats are and occasionally you could find a 5M item...
> stop posting things for 10,15,20 million gold. you wont sell it. and you are just cluttering the AH with your stupid items
> ok.. rant over
> thanks! lol


I agree that items overall are over priced. Top tier items are ludicrously expensive. However, people are buying them. Items regularly sell for 10's of millions of gold. I was lucky enough to sell a shield for 20 million two nights ago. My personal largest sell of a single item to date. I did not set the market but sold it for what the market was going for.

My opinion of the D3 player base and the economy.

Poor - 100k to their name. Has hit a wall and can't progress but can not afford any game changing upgrades.
Middle class - 5mil to 30 mil to their name. They can farm inferno but not finding much. Stuff they find isn't selling and they have enough money to purchase 1 major upgrade but afraid to spend their money.
Upper Middle class - 50+ million. Able to sell enough on the AH to sustain their wealth. Perhaps farming Act3. Most gear is mid tier with maybe a top tier item or 2.
Rich - 100+ million. Items seem to sell like candy on the AH. Either play the AH, craft +6 items or are lucky enough to have top tier items in most item slots. Any further upgrades are 100 million+. Can farm all areas in the game.

Now you may have awesome items but obtaining them made you broke. However unlike the actual poor your deficit is only temporary.

I feel where you fall on this list will also coincide with your level of enjoyment of the game. I was lucky enough to be Rich before 1.0.3. Since converting my barb to a more offensive Chaos or WW spec my wealth has diminished and I am comfortably in the upper middle class.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Care to Fraps yourself playing so we can see how you do it please?


This.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I agree that items overall are over priced. Top tier items are ludicrously expensive. However, people are buying them. Items regularly sell for 10's of millions of gold. I was lucky enough to sell a shield for 20 million two nights ago. My personal largest sell of a single item to date. I did not set the market but sold it for what the market was going for.
> My opinion of the D3 player base and the economy.
> Poor - 100k to their name. Has hit a wall and can't progress but can not afford any game changing upgrades.
> Middle class - 5mil to 30 mil to their name. They can farm inferno but not finding much. Stuff they find isn't selling and they have enough money to purchase 1 major upgrade but afraid to spend their money.
> Upper Middle class - 50+ million. Able to sell enough on the AH to sustain their wealth. Perhaps farming Act3. Most gear is mid tier with maybe a top tier item or 2.
> Rich - 100+ million. Items seem to sell like candy on the AH. Either play the AH, craft +6 items or are lucky enough to have top tier items in most item slots. Any further upgrades are 100 million+. Can farm all areas in the game.
> Now you may have awesome items but obtaining them made you broke. However unlike the actual poor your deficit is only temporary.
> I feel where you fall on this list will also coincide with your level of enjoyment of the game. I was lucky enough to be Rich before 1.0.3. Since converting my barb to a more offensive Chaos or WW spec my wealth has diminished and I am comfortably in the upper middle class.


i can understand the super rare item... and sure sell it for 20+ million. But how can people buy something for 20 million? where are you getting all the gold? I mean, i can farm 100K in under an hour... but really. This kinda sucks.

I guess my point is, price the items appropriately. I undersold an item last week just so someone could afford a good item. 350K for a 900+ sword (sell value was upper 2K)
You're welcome.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Poor - 100k to their name. Has hit a wall and can't progress but can not afford any game changing upgrades.
> Middle class - 5mil to 30 mil to their name. They can farm inferno but not finding much. Stuff they find isn't selling and they have enough money to purchase 1 major upgrade but afraid to spend their money.
> Upper Middle class - 50+ million. Able to sell enough on the AH to sustain their wealth. Perhaps farming Act3. Most gear is mid tier with maybe a top tier item or 2.
> Rich - 100+ million. Items seem to sell like candy on the AH. Either play the AH, craft +6 items or are lucky enough to have top tier items in most item slots. Any further upgrades are 100 million+. Can farm all areas in the game.


Clearly the rich should be taxed 50% on their item sales in the AH and 35% of that money taxed gets spread out among the poor and middle class







!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Clearly the rich should be taxed 50% on their item sales in the AH and 35% of that money taxed gets spread out among the poor and middle class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I could hug you! lol this would be awesome (and bad at the same time)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I could hug you! lol this would be awesome (and bad at the same time)


What I said was more of a joke. There are several problems going on that makes it almost impossible/hard to fix. The biggest is that people are WILLING to pay a billion+ gold for items. I don't fault anyone taking advantage of the dumb. A lot of people are trying to buy low and sell high. The 200k item you just sold probably got marked up to 1mil+. There are a Lot of people that want to be rich and won't price their items appropriately for them to sell. Think about the housing when the market crashed. I know this junk is worth a million and I won't budge on the price! I have a feeling time will be the only thing that fixes the AH. Who knows how long it will take, but we should eventually get to a point where there are so many comparable items that you have to lower your price or it will never sell.


----------



## AllGamer

LOL according to that chart, i'm in the middle class

don't have time to farm, and whatever goodies i do find like 1000+ DPS weapons, they don't sell on GAH/RMAH

no room in my inventory to keep farming, all my mules are full


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> We're also working on a gameplay system that will provide players who have max-level, high-powered characters new goals to strive for as an alternative to the "item hunt." We're not ready to get into specifics just yet, but I can say that we're actively taking your feedback into account as we plan out the future of the game.


Hmmm, I read this as trying to make it more like WoW and have tiered "raid" content....isn't the point of a Diablo type game is to hunt for loot? Maybe work on more class specific items that actually help the class that can use them instead of having stats for other classes....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> Hmmm, I read this as trying to make it more like WoW and have tiered "raid" content....isn't the point of a Diablo type game is to hunt for loot? Maybe work on more class specific items that actually help the class that can use them instead of having stats for other classes....


You forget who is the lead designer on this game; Jay Wilson. The guy has no real experience with the Diablo franchise and all indications from interviews and statements lead me to believe that the sap doesn't think there is anything wrong with the RNG. I feel the RNG for item properties is a huge failure. In D2, items for classes were itemized accordingly. IN D3, looking for look is far more grind than fun. In D2, I never remembered farming for look feeling like grinding. I had lots of fun during my boss runs as well. Really contemplating taking a break from this game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL according to that chart, i'm in the middle class
> don't have time to farm, and whatever goodies i do find like 1000+ DPS weapons, they don't sell on GAH/RMAH
> no room in my inventory to keep farming, all my mules are full


salvage 99% of the stuff you dont need on yourself the rest ah it at a decent price

see now it sells


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Clearly the rich should be taxed 50% on their item sales in the AH and 35% of that money taxed gets spread out among the poor and middle class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That will just make me move my money to off shore accounts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You forget who is the lead designer on this game; Jay Wilson. The guy has no real experience with the Diablo franchise and all indications from interviews and statements lead me to believe that the sap doesn't think there is anything wrong with the RNG. I feel the RNG for item properties is a huge failure. In D2, items for classes were itemized accordingly. IN D3, looking for look is far more grind than fun. In D2, I never remembered farming for look feeling like grinding. I had lots of fun during my boss runs as well. Really contemplating taking a break from this game.


I really wish they would just make legendary/set items actually legendary. I think that is what is really missing from my enjoyment. In D2 I knew I had something special when I saw a certain gold, unidentified, item drop. I had a ilvl61 legendary sword drop the other night. I knew it would roll crap random stats.. and it did. Even though I knew it would roll crap stats I was still disappointed and promptly salvaged it.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You forget who is the lead designer on this game; Jay Wilson. The guy has no real experience with the Diablo franchise and all indications from interviews and statements lead me to believe that the sap doesn't think there is anything wrong with the RNG. I feel the RNG for item properties is a huge failure. In D2, items for classes were itemized accordingly. IN D3, looking for look is far more grind than fun. In D2, I never remembered farming for look feeling like grinding. I had lots of fun during my boss runs as well. Really contemplating taking a break from this game.


O I didn't forget it, just sad that they always seem to focus on the stuff that isn't really important to making it into a fun game again, ie. looking at ways to nerf magic find....

Glad I have Dota 2 to take up most my time and GW2 is coming soon enough


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL according to that chart, i'm in the middle class
> don't have time to farm, and whatever goodies i do find like 1000+ DPS weapons, they don't sell on GAH/RMAH
> no room in my inventory to keep farming, all my mules are full


i would love any 1000+ bow/crossbow you find









Im stuck with a 717 bow (112 crit damage) - its good but i cant afford a better bow
farming act I Inferno is about all i can do because of stats.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> O I didn't forget it, just sad that they always seem to focus on the stuff that isn't really important to making it into a fun game again, ie. looking at ways to nerf magic find....
> Glad I have Dota 2 to take up most my time and GW2 is coming soon enough


I am personally waiting for Jay Wilson's next "design decision" to completely drive me away. This game already causes me far more frustration than entertainment.


----------



## Lokster1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am personally waiting for Jay Wilson's next "design decision" to completely drive me away. This game already causes me far more frustration than entertainment.


I'm sure I'll play just like I'm doing now <5 hrs a week for a while longer, still havent reached 60 on my first toon and will probably want to beat inferno before I quit it altogether.

But I'm also guessing if I wait much longer I will be able to beat inferno with crap gear (going off the nerfs they did to WoW)

Got to make sure the people who aren't skillful can still beat the game.







Yay Blizz


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am personally waiting for Jay Wilson's next "design decision" to completely drive me away. This game already causes me far more frustration than entertainment.


I am officially driven away as of this morning. Had D3 off my desktop for a couple of weeks thanks to an SSD. Just uninstalled it from my laptop this morning after realizing I was spending more time browsing the auction house than farming uninspiring items AND using the auction to escape the bland tediousness of farming said uninspiring items.

Hopefully it will become awesome later on down the road but with the current structure of how the game is set up, I doubt it.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I am officially driven away as of this morning. Had D3 off my desktop for a couple of weeks thanks to an SSD. Just uninstalled it from my laptop this morning after realizing I was spending more time browsing the auction house than farming uninspiring items AND using the auction to escape the bland tediousness of farming said uninspiring items.
> Hopefully it will become awesome later on down the road but with the current structure of how the game is set up, I doubt it.


QFT


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> QFT


My bad, initially posted thinking you meant something else.

I am a moron.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Why should he quit talking. He is describing HIS experiences and thoughts, not telling YOU what to do.
> Relax bro.


Maybe I am wrong but I was under the impression that QFT was Quoted For Truth? I have heard of Quite ****ing True as well..


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> .


I always thought QFT stood for Quote For Truth! Edited to protect the Innocent.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but I was under the impression that QFT was Quoted For Truth? I have heard of Quite ****ing True as well..


Understood it the wrong way, and I apologize.


----------



## -SE7EN-

any time estimation on PvP? Is it going to be all mass arena, or will there be 1v1s too?


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> any time estimation on PvP? Is it going to be all mass arena, or will there be 1v1s too?


Don't keep your hopes up. Its obvious they didn't design the mechanics of this game to be legitimately competitive for PVP. There are far too many skills that would be OP in a competitive PVP environment, and it wouldn't be easy for them to balance it out. Also the hit boxes would need to be completely redone and more accurate, because being able to move and avoid attacks is part of the PVP game.

PVP in D3 is only going to go down as one of a multitude of other disappointments.


----------



## dezahp

PVP will be a disappointment and utter failure just like how the entire game is lol


----------



## Fr0sty

why is the ah filled with mediocre gear at outrageous prices?

cain's set plan sells for 7million.. a plan to craft level 23 set items.. LOL

or why does every ring i see that has 1% crit chance and no other stats sell for 100k and more even into the million.. or just dont have a buy out


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why is the ah filled with mediocre gear at outrageous prices?
> cain's set plan sells for 7million.. a plan to craft level 23 set items.. LOL
> or why does every ring i see that has 1% crit chance and no other stats sell for 100k and more even into the million.. or just dont have a buy out


The economy is pretty messed up right now + diluted with gold, that's why everything is going for much more than it's even remotely worth.

Also, if anyone's curious.. some screenies below of my DH - what a pretty high-geared DH looks like without relying on Nat's set bonuses (I don't trust Blizzard not to nerf the disc. regen on that since they said it was indeed an "unintended" change). Been farming Act 3 for weeks on end now without issues - i've made almost $500 on RMAH, spent about $80.00.

And, it goes without saying, but the 257K DPS is with Sharpshooter on, it's a little over 80K DPS with it off. I use SS because crit. chance gear would be even more expensive, and I chose to max Crit damage/IAS/Dex/Vit combos on my gear instead, which works out much better. All resist. could be a bit higher by 50-100, but I chose to go with +Armor instead for cost effectiveness (+Strength of course adds to the armor rating for those who might now know).

I also rarely have more than a mil or two sitting around at any one time, since I play the AH quite a bit, which requires a lot of buying, even if it doesn't always work out. Sometimes i'd play the AH more than actually farm the game, lol.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why is the ah filled with mediocre gear at outrageous prices?
> cain's set plan sells for 7million.. a plan to craft level 23 set items.. LOL
> or why does every ring i see that has 1% crit chance and no other stats sell for 100k and more even into the million.. or just dont have a buy out
> 
> 
> 
> The economy is pretty messed up right now + diluted with gold, that's why everything is going for much more than it's even remotely worth.
> 
> Also, if anyone's curious.. some screenies below of my DH - what a pretty high-geared DH looks like without relying on Nat's set bonuses (I don't trust Blizzard not to nerf the disc. regen on that since they said it was indeed an "unintended" change). Been farming Act 3 for weeks on end now without issues - i've made almost $500 on RMAH, spent about $80.00.
> 
> And, it goes without saying, but the 257K DPS is with Sharpshooter on, it's a little over 80K DPS with it off. I use SS because crit. chance gear would be even more expensive, and I chose to max Crit damage/IAS/Dex/Vit combos on my gear instead, which works out much better. All resist. could be a bit higher by 50-100, but I chose to go with +Armor instead for cost effectiveness (+Strength of course adds to the armor rating for those who might now know).
> 
> I also rarely have more than a mil or two sitting around at any one time, since I play the AH quite a bit, which requires a lot of buying, even if it doesn't always work out. Sometimes i'd play the AH more than actually farm the game, lol.
Click to expand...

can you clear the pics up? can't see nothin... (and yes... I clicked on it... still sucks.)


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i think they also need a max limit sale amount for items in the AH. I was just looking through and i can believe it. its getting worse and worse! Stuff that you could buy for 100-200K is now going for 5+MILLION!!! are people insane? stupid??
> Listen up people.. look at the sell value of the item, if its under 1,000 - dont even BOTHER listing it unless you are going to post it for less than 75,000. sell value 1K to 2K... ok 100K to 300K depending on stats!!! 2K and up is where there really good stats are and occasionally you could find a 5M item...
> stop posting things for 10,15,20 million gold. you wont sell it. and you are just cluttering the AH with your stupid items
> ok.. rant over
> thanks! lol


If it sells it sells, if it doenst how are you going to convince stupid people to stop wasting their time? A limit on an item would just be stupid, like RMAH stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I agree that items overall are over priced. Top tier items are ludicrously expensive. However, people are buying them. Items regularly sell for 10's of millions of gold. I was lucky enough to sell a shield for 20 million two nights ago. My personal largest sell of a single item to date. I did not set the market but sold it for what the market was going for.
> My opinion of the D3 player base and the economy.
> Poor - 100k to their name. Has hit a wall and can't progress but can not afford any game changing upgrades.
> Middle class - 5mil to 30 mil to their name. They can farm inferno but not finding much. Stuff they find isn't selling and they have enough money to purchase 1 major upgrade but afraid to spend their money.
> Upper Middle class - 50+ million. Able to sell enough on the AH to sustain their wealth. Perhaps farming Act3. Most gear is mid tier with maybe a top tier item or 2.
> Rich - 100+ million. Items seem to sell like candy on the AH. Either play the AH, craft +6 items or are lucky enough to have top tier items in most item slots. Any further upgrades are 100 million+. Can farm all areas in the game.
> Now you may have awesome items but obtaining them made you broke. However unlike the actual poor your deficit is only temporary.
> I feel where you fall on this list will also coincide with your level of enjoyment of the game. I was lucky enough to be Rich before 1.0.3. Since converting my barb to a more offensive Chaos or WW spec my wealth has diminished and I am comfortably in the upper middle class.


Top tier items are priced appropriately as far as I can tell. Gear is basically on a geometric scale for price, and its not really worth it to the average player to buy the very top tier items because they have diminishing returns. Instead of upgrading my gear I am replacing it with similar MF gear because I don't feel more dps is going to help me.

I don't like your listing of wealth unless you are including gear value. Gold sitting in your inventory is bad macro. I have no idea what my gear is worth exactly but I'd guess its around 100-150m range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Care to Fraps yourself playing so we can see how you do it please?


Since someone else replied to Ill answer with no. My computer and fraps are good and I know how to upload but my internet is terrible and I can't do anything about it. I can't even play the game mid afternoons cuz of lag. All you do is constantly position yourself and get in the right rythm and y ou can dodge everything and stay of melee, when you can then you SS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I am officially driven away as of this morning. Had D3 off my desktop for a couple of weeks thanks to an SSD. Just uninstalled it from my laptop this morning after realizing I was spending more time browsing the auction house than farming uninspiring items AND using the auction to escape the bland tediousness of farming said uninspiring items.
> Hopefully it will become awesome later on down the road but with the current structure of how the game is set up, I doubt it.


Yeh its super tedious to do AH esp if you farm act 3 pretty quick. I vendor like 95% of loot but the last 5% is a maybe and it takes forever to price and sell it, and usually only 1% of it is AH anyway, but even with that it takes a long time to sell. I always have around 100 items that might sell on my account because of the tedium and horrible design of the AH. I usually price stuff when Im tired or my internet is bad, and usually when I have like 15 of an item type so I can just go like 15 gloves quickly. Prices constantly shift too so its hard, and the higher an items value the more difficult it is to price...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why is the ah filled with mediocre gear at outrageous prices?
> cain's set plan sells for 7million.. a plan to craft level 23 set items.. LOL
> or why does every ring i see that has 1% crit chance and no other stats sell for 100k and more even into the million.. or just dont have a buy out


Who cares why just find a way to make money off it. If they are overpricing how does it affect you? If they are underpricing then relist it. I love to sit in trade chat and see all the stupid prices and horrible items being offered to sub 100 people, makes it more enjoyable to farm since its like watching the 3 stooges open an auction house.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The economy is pretty messed up right now + diluted with gold, that's why everything is going for much more than it's even remotely worth.
> Also, if anyone's curious.. some screenies below of my DH - what a pretty high-geared DH looks like without relying on Nat's set bonuses (I don't trust Blizzard not to nerf the disc. regen on that since they said it was indeed an "unintended" change). Been farming Act 3 for weeks on end now without issues - i've made almost $500 on RMAH, spent about $80.00.
> And, it goes without saying, but the 257K DPS is with Sharpshooter on, it's a little over 80K DPS with it off. I use SS because crit. chance gear would be even more expensive, and I chose to max Crit damage/IAS/Dex/Vit combos on my gear instead, which works out much better. All resist. could be a bit higher by 50-100, but I chose to go with +Armor instead for cost effectiveness (+Strength of course adds to the armor rating for those who might now know).
> I also rarely have more than a mil or two sitting around at any one time, since I play the AH quite a bit, which requires a lot of buying, even if it doesn't always work out. Sometimes i'd play the AH more than actually farm the game, lol.


rofl this made my day


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> can you clear the pics up? can't see nothin... (and yes... I clicked on it... still sucks.)


Here are the links:

Gear:
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4074/apotheosis1815dhgear.jpg

Stats:
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4148/apotheosis1815dhstats.jpg


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i would love any 1000+ bow/crossbow you find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im stuck with a 717 bow (112 crit damage) - its good but i cant afford a better bow
> farming act I Inferno is about all i can do because of stats.


same boat man same boat

I had 8.2 million 2 days ago, I've been searching for yellow crossbows with ~1150dps with some dex and crit dmg for quite some time now (like 10 days or so), and I found them totally not affordable. They go for like 10 - 12mil before they disappear in my auction page (is there a way to check how much the items got to at the end if you lost the bid? If not, that would be another massive failure)

Then I figured, since I already have a crap load of dex (its not that it's really a lot, just that it has less room of improvement than dps in terms of percentage), maybe I could go for blue crossbows instead of yellow, have pure dps instead of more dex

so I started bidding a blue crossbow with 1397 dps and absolutely nothing else.

I placed the bid at 8.2 mil, precisely everything I got, and I played for 2 hours last night, got from less than 100k to 400k

woke up this morning, found out I got outbid, top price now is 8.5 mil, I got back my 8.2 mil and it becomes 8.6 mil when combined with the 400k I just made

so strictly speaking I can top the price of 8.5mil with 8.6, but the system works so that I must reach the next price point in order to place the next bid, and the next price point is 9mil

@$%$%$^&^$#^^%*..............


----------



## Nilareon

In my opinion, D3 is a waste of time, and is nothing but another Blizzard cash cow. The AH is only proof. The game play is pretty good, the skill/stat system is okay, but nothing compared to D2. The amount of runs you have to do, to get little in return is obnoxious.

This is all of the obvious though. So let's say your part of the 1% who can actually get passed a1 inferno, and you run a3. Cool, sick gear, did you beat diablo on inferno? Cool. Make a new char and do it again? No? Why not because nobody wants to play that **** through twice?

**** needs a purpose if it's not going to be fun, and if you are having fun, well good for you. I don't see myself spending any money on the AH just to fully beat the game, only to sit there saying cool now what. Do it again? Farm more for better gear or gold? Seriously?

Let's no forget after repair cost I walk away with a little under 100k after a full a1 run, on my squishy wiz with 600 all res, 24k health, and 38k dps. Had a sick wiz before it got nerfed to hell, thanks blizzard, you left us with 1 type of wiz worth playing, and everyone jacks the price on the gear with the correct stats way the hell up.

D3..... sigh......


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> The economy is pretty messed up right now + diluted with gold, that's why everything is going for much more than it's even remotely worth.
> Also, if anyone's curious.. some screenies below of my DH - what a pretty high-geared DH looks like without relying on Nat's set bonuses (I don't trust Blizzard not to nerf the disc. regen on that since they said it was indeed an "unintended" change). Been farming Act 3 for weeks on end now without issues - i've made almost $500 on RMAH, spent about $80.00.
> And, it goes without saying, but the 257K DPS is with Sharpshooter on, it's a little over 80K DPS with it off. I use SS because crit. chance gear would be even more expensive, and I chose to max Crit damage/IAS/Dex/Vit combos on my gear instead, which works out much better. All resist. could be a bit higher by 50-100, but I chose to go with +Armor instead for cost effectiveness (+Strength of course adds to the armor rating for those who might now know).
> I also rarely have more than a mil or two sitting around at any one time, since I play the AH quite a bit, which requires a lot of buying, even if it doesn't always work out. Sometimes i'd play the AH more than actually farm the game, lol.


Makes me sick the dps a DH can get away with haha. I have more dex than you and im a monk. My base dps is only 27k and about 32k buffed. My crit chance is only 24.5% with 140% crit dmg though... so obviously that makes a huge difference...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> In my opinion, D3 is a waste of time, and is nothing but another Blizzard cash cow. The AH is only proof. The game play is pretty good, the skill/stat system is okay, but nothing compared to D2. The amount of runs you have to do, to get little in return is obnoxious.
> This is all of the obvious though. So let's say your part of the 1% who can actually get passed a1 inferno, and you run a3. Cool, sick gear, did you beat diablo on inferno? Cool. Make a new char and do it again? No? Why not because nobody wants to play that **** through twice?
> **** needs a purpose if it's not going to be fun, and if you are having fun, well good for you. I don't see myself spending any money on the AH just to fully beat the game, only to sit there saying cool now what. Do it again? Farm more for better gear or gold? Seriously?
> Let's no forget after repair cost I walk away with a little under 100k after a full a1 run, on my squishy wiz with 600 all res, 24k health, and 38k dps. Had a sick wiz before it got nerfed to hell, thanks blizzard, you left us with 1 type of wiz worth playing, and everyone jacks the price on the gear with the correct stats way the hell up.
> D3..... sigh......


The gameplay and skill stat system are actually terrible. Its so simplified and dumb downed that there is no fun in it. You feel like a generic of your class since there is basically 1 way to do things still. Rest I agree with.

Day Z is a pretty interesting game though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> can you clear the pics up? can't see nothin... (and yes... I clicked on it... still sucks.)


basicly he has legendary bracers with attack speed.legendary helm with attack speed, and torso cloack with attack speed on it also legendary

and a great legendary quiver.. can't see the stat roll on the quiver but i've seen some of them roll 20% attack speed

yes his gears are great


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Here are the links:
> Gear:
> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4074/apotheosis1815dhgear.jpg
> Stats:
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4148/apotheosis1815dhstats.jpg


yo man care to take me for a ride in act 3? All I need is one single playthrough and I'll be happy lol


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> basicly he has legendary bracers with attack speed.legendary helm with attack speed, and torso cloack with attack speed on it also legendary
> and a great legendary quiver.. can't see the stat roll on the quiver but i've seen some of them roll 20% attack speed
> yes his gears are great


he has 20% attack speed on quiver. I don't understand why people can't see the pictures... i can see them clear as day. What browsers are everyone using out of curiosity? Just click on the pic. When it opens in window, click enlarge and the pictures are crystal clear...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> he has 20% attack speed on quiver. I don't understand why people can't see the pictures... i can see them clear as day. What browsers are everyone using out of curiosity? Just click on the pic. When it opens in window, click enlarge and the pictures are crystal clear...


If you click on the pic and it opens in a new window, there is something wrong with your web browser. You should have to middle click or right click/open in new window for that.

When you click on it, it opens some OCN picture thing which doesn't have zoom options, and pics are unreadable. You have to open in new tab/window to get the zoom option. It's just better if people post pics you can read without zooming.


----------



## We Gone

Achievement points 2850
Elite Kills 8235
Gold Collected 7,973,744
Hard Core lvl 16
Lifetime Kills 141,629

Ok I don't see where everyone is finding all this high end gear you see at the AH. Been at this from the start and have two level 60 (DH & Barb) all 3 other characters up to lvl 30 played up to inferno act 2. Played over 350+ hours, over 7mil in gold and all I find is mediocre gear and maybe 5 legendary items of little good for level 60. Never found a set item.

Anyone give me a clue as to what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Achievement points 2850
> Elite Kills 8235
> Gold Collected 7,973,744
> Hard Core lvl 16
> Lifetime Kills 141,629
> Ok I don't see where everyone is finding all this high end gear you see at the AH. Been at this from the start and have two level 60 (DH & Barb) all 3 other characters up to lvl 30 played up to *inferno act 2*. Played over 350+ hours, over 7mil in gold and all I find is mediocre gear and maybe 5 legendary items of little good for level 60. Never found a set item.
> Anyone give me a clue as to what I may be doing wrong?


your luck is what's wrong.

I'm serious.

It really depends on luck. If you really have the luck, you will find the $250 RM item at act 1 with no valor. That's very unlikely, but it can happen.

@bold : if you haven't already though, go back to act 1 and farm there, try to up your dps and movespeed and everything else you think that can help you speed up a single run. Or if your gear is decent enough go farm act 3 and then wait for the luck to shine on your head.


----------



## Rickles

make $20 in the RMAH, buy torchlight 2.. than feel a little bit better at giving Blizz your $60. That's what I did anyways..


----------



## -SE7EN-

some of you who have quit and hate this game soo much sure are in here A LOT to tell us that repeatedly......


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> some of you who have quit and hate this game soo much sure are in here A LOT to tell us that repeatedly......


I like this version just as much as D2, it just seems harder to find gear that will allow you to play in inferno. I guess it is geared more toward the AH than game play.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> yo man care to take me for a ride in act 3? All I need is one single playthrough and I'll be happy lol


I thought I had added you for SC2, but I haven't seen your name pop up. I'll take you through act 3 sometime. I'm not amazingly geared but I beat diablo on inferno solo.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I thought I had added you for SC2, but I haven't seen your name pop up. I'll take you through act 3 sometime. I'm not amazingly geared but I beat diablo on inferno solo.


I think you probably did add me, I totally stopped playing SC2 for D3 so you never saw me online

it's like the gold rush and the american dream, remember that? I wanna earn some









and of course that didnt go well at all....


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> yo man care to take me for a ride in act 3? All I need is one single playthrough and I'll be happy lol


Yeah, np, I should be on tonight - hadn't been playing recently since I was on vacation, and also started playing The Secret World...but add me and i'll do a run through with you: Apotheosis#1815.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I think you probably did add me, I totally stopped playing SC2 for D3 so you never saw me online
> it's like the gold rush and the american dream, remember that? I wanna earn some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course that didnt go well at all....


Oh good point, it would have been for SC2... I'm use to realid where it goes cross game. lol I'm pretty sure I'm Valitri#1750

I quit playing SC2 when I left Afghanistan. Haven't touched it since I got home.


----------



## psyside

Anyone have some tips to fix Diablo III stutter?

Rig in signature, card @ 1270-1280 core + 200 memory.

What i did,

Turned on vsync ingame.
Turned on prefer maxium performance in nvcp.
Turned off max foreground and background fps.
Turned on disable desktop composition for Diablo III exe.


----------



## MasterRy88

Im pretty sure the stutter you are seeing is interent related and not related to your graphics card or CPU. There is no way Diablo is using more than 50% of that GTX 680....if it even uses that much


----------



## cravinmild

so after some item changes and two free days to commit to D3 i finally finnished Hell. I walked into that last room, i looked it in the eye and i said "bring it". I abrubtly got my arse handed to me about 30 seconds later







To boot i shattered my character which required me to return to camp to repair but somehow (not somehow, because im an idiot) i thought id do it when i got to the to of the stairs.......to which i found out that its just not possable to return to camp at that point.

Here i am, facing the last guy stopping me from entering Inferno and i have a completely broken character. Well, I kicked his butt anyways. I could not believe it, i just beat inferno with a broken character on my second try







Happy as a pig onward to act 1 where i promptly got killed on my way to town to trying to repair myself GOOD TIMES


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterRy88*
> 
> Im pretty sure the stutter you are seeing is interent related and not related to your graphics card or CPU. There is no way Diablo is using more than 50% of that GTX 680....if it even uses that much


Actually GPU usage is around 95-99% i use 4x MSAA + 4X SSAA + High quality AO, and high quality filtering Nvidia inspector, all optimizations are off.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Pretty proud of my latest achievement. And it only took 4 hardcore characters to do it!


----------



## MaDeuce50

Anybody know how much I can get for these 2 in Auction House


There are a few similar items that are going for 3-4mil but they don't have star gems on them. I'm not sure how much I can list these for with the gems.


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lokster1*
> 
> I'm sure I'll play just like I'm doing now <5 hrs a week for a while longer, still havent reached 60 on my first toon and will probably want to beat inferno before I quit it altogether.
> But I'm also guessing if I wait much longer I will be able to beat inferno with crap gear (going off the nerfs they did to WoW)
> Got to make sure the people who aren't skillful can still beat the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Blizz


Diablo 3 is not so much about Skill.

I remember getting killed by elite packs in ACT I inferno even though I'm a decent player. After buying some better gear I can tank them and practically just cast venom hydra with my
Wiz and kill them. So it's all about gear. It's not like in WoW before any expansion I could kill som uber elites with my Warlock that dropped the eye for the priests staff and I had very bad
gear. It made me feel like I was actually using some skill right there.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone tried to do a themed no durability loss build?

every pieces of gear needs to have that otherwise you will pay repair cost

so farming an area for gold or gears isnt that bad since you can die as many times as you want without penalty


----------



## HarrisLam

should I go for it? How much do you think this is worth?

there's pretty much no improvements on stats, only decent resist and the discipline










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Anybody know how much I can get for these 2 in Auction House
> 
> There are a few similar items that are going for 3-4mil but they don't have star gems on them. I'm not sure how much I can list these for with the gems.


i seriously seriously doubt you can get much for them. Your crossbows have absolutely no stats on them, that's gonna be a problem.

I've been bidding on blue crossbows that have absolutely no stats on them either, the ones close to 1400 dps are only roughly 10mil, so I really dont think they go for a lot

unless the socket itself is worth 2 mil, I refuse to believe these are worth 3mil up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone have some tips to fix Diablo III stutter?
> Rig in signature, card @ 1270-1280 core + 200 memory.
> What i did,
> Turned on vsync ingame.
> Turned on prefer maxium performance in nvcp.
> Turned off max foreground and background fps.
> Turned on disable desktop composition for Diablo III exe.


the game stutters without v-sync, I enabled that and the game was going pretty well

that is of course excluding the server lags


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> should I go for it? How much do you think this is worth?
> there's pretty much no improvements on stats, only decent resist and the discipline


ok, someone correct me if im wrong, but 1 resist-all = 10 armor (damage-reduction-wise) add the ~250 armor gain, with the 70 resist gain, and thats ~1000 armors worth of DR. I'd try to squeeze in a bit more vit / some life regen for a close price, but it looks like a decent piece.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> should I go for it? How much do you think this is worth?
> there's pretty much no improvements on stats, only decent resist and the discipline
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i seriously seriously doubt you can get much for them. Your crossbows have absolutely no stats on them, that's gonna be a problem.
> I've been bidding on blue crossbows that have absolutely no stats on them either, the ones close to 1400 dps are only roughly 10mil, so I really dont think they go for a lot
> unless the socket itself is worth 2 mil, I refuse to believe these are worth 3mil up


I would definitely go for it because of the +discipline. I wouldn't worry about all res since you will get 1 shot in Act III anyway. That's when smoke screen with plenty of discipline comes in handy.
Thanks for the info on the bows. I'll see it I can sell it for maybe 1 mil each?

You think this is worth 3 mil?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> I would definitely go for it because of the +discipline. I wouldn't worry about all res since you will get 1 shot in Act III anyway. That's when smoke screen with plenty of discipline comes in handy.
> Thanks for the info on the bows. I'll see it I can sell it for maybe 1 mil each?
> You think this is worth 3 mil?


i think set item is probably worth millions by default

since its unique, you can actually search for item name and fetch them all out, then you know exactly how ppl been pricing them

why would you consider selling it though, especially if you DH

that bonus stat (4) really looks delicious







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ok, someone correct me if im wrong, but *1 resist-all = 10 armor (damage-reduction-wise)* add the ~250 armor gain, with the 70 resist gain, and thats ~1000 armors worth of DR. I'd try to squeeze in a bit more vit / some life regen for a close price, but it looks like a decent piece.


hmm

oh

i didnt even know that









so resist is essentially resist AND armor?

i love double benefits









prices of ones with more vit or more dex skyrockets so i wont even bother

theres actually another one without vit at all, but had like 145dex AND 2 sockets so dex can reach 200, but i didnt ask you guys about that one because my hp is getting a bit low for me to relax while playing, dont wanna further give up too much for a small amount of dex


----------



## Shodhanth

Guys I was wondering what stats I need to put into the AH for a decent weapon for my Monk?
Currently I am using the following:


http://imgur.com/DVsD5

I have around 850k to spend.
I'm sitting at 14k DPS with 36k life and ~500 Resists unbuffed.
Skill build is pretty standard
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aiXgYk!ZXU!acbYca
Any opinions/advice?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Guys I was wondering what stats I need to put into the AH for a decent weapon for my Monk?
> Currently I am using the following:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DVsD5
> 
> I have around 850k to spend.
> I'm sitting at 14k DPS with 36k life and ~500 Resists unbuffed.
> Skill build is pretty standard
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aiXgYk!ZXU!acbYca
> Any opinions/advice?


Unfortunately, showing us your stats will not help anything. 850k will get you nothing you need to make it past act 2 inferno. The question is, can i get a better weapon for 850k than what i have. I dunno if it's just me, but I can't view your picture.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Unfortunately, showing us your stats will not help anything. 850k will get you nothing you need to make it past act 2 inferno. The question is, can i get a better weapon for 850k than what i have. I dunno if it's just me, but I can't view your picture.


It's just you. I can see the pics fine.


----------



## Shodhanth

Hmm, that's weird.
Let me just try that again:


----------



## HarrisLam

double wield is more expensive to maintain / upgrade than sword and shield you know that right? It will be hard to process with the amount of funds you have

im not familiar with melee weapons so I wont go into that

maybe switch to a helm with a socket so you can put in a + X% life gem into it?

switch all the gems on your chest to greens? or upgrade the entire armor?

I dont know, your items are all very decent stats-wise, especially when you're a monk so you can go for single element resist, so convenient in getting gear cheap


----------



## TheYonderGod

Can someone tell me roughly what I need for each act of inferno on a monk, and how much I should be spending on it? I just got to level 60 and I have no idea what to look for in gear, I don't want to waste money on something that's not good enough or overpriced.
I have about 2.2m to spend right now, I don't want to buy a whole set of gear for act 1 and then have to replace it all for act 2, and then again for act 3 and 4, would it be possible to get 1 or 2 things good enough for act 4 (a weapon and a piece of armor maybe?) I'm still on Act 3 Hell right now, it's not hard, just a matter of time before I finish Hell.


----------



## Modz

You can build a full monk set for like 2m that can clear the game easily, you just have to look for good deals. Also stack a resist such as arcane, cold, lightning or poisons; fire and physical are more expensive. Other than resist stacking, you should get items with tons of dex and critical hit chance, as a monk you really only need around 30k health, but more wont hurt you. You are going to have to use a more defensive build though IE: mantra of evasion instead of conviction


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i think set item is probably worth millions by default
> since its unique, you can actually search for item name and fetch them all out, then you know exactly how ppl been pricing them
> why would you consider selling it though, especially if you DH
> that bonus stat (4) really looks delicious :drool:hmm
> oh
> i didnt even know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so resist is essentially resist AND armor?
> i love double benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prices of ones with more vit or more dex skyrockets so i wont even bother
> theres actually another one without vit at all, but had like 145dex AND 2 sockets so dex can reach 200, but i didnt ask you guys about that one because my hp is getting a bit low for me to relax while playing, dont wanna further give up too much for a small amount of dex


resist is damage mitigation just like armor in its pure form or in the form of strenght

but that damage reduction number you see in your stats is only when facing monsters from the same level

wich is pointless in inferno since most mobs turn out as higher level then us

so stack armor strenght and resist

and maybe some dex to dodge stuff up life on hit + life regen

yeah diablo is simple like that.. be as tanky as possible or be the most op glass cannon.. no middle possible otherwise you get slaughtered


----------



## Shodhanth

I'm depending on my LoH to keep me alive using the Cyclone and Thunderclap.
I've died far fewer than I have in Hell and such, but that's just A1 and by the looks of things that's basically easy mode.
I'm doing Warden/Butcher runs to gain some money/gear for A2 as of now.
Crit chance stands at 14.5 and dmg at around ~300% I guess. Not ideal but I'm getting there.
Quote:


> Can someone tell me roughly what I need for each act of inferno on a monk, and how much I should be spending on it? I just got to level 60 and I have no idea what to look for in gear, I don't want to waste money on something that's not good enough or overpriced.
> I have about 2.2m to spend right now, I don't want to buy a whole set of gear for act 1 and then have to replace it all for act 2, and then again for act 3 and 4, would it be possible to get 1 or 2 things good enough for act 4 (a weapon and a piece of armor maybe?) I'm still on Act 3 Hell right now, it's not hard, just a matter of time before I finish Hell.


I'm in no way a pro at this game by any measure, but I guess if you stack a single resist with all resists and aim for >=500 LoH with ~400 resists you should be fine for A1 and A2.
A3 and A4 is where it gets harder and you might have to get a shield and raise resists to almost double, but if you farmed A1 enough you will have enough gold to make the purchases necessary.
Quote:


> double wield is more expensive to maintain / upgrade than sword and shield you know that right?


I love dual wielding but for the life of me I can't seem to figure out what stats need to be on the shield. I got a shield mentioned in the gear pic and that drops my DPS by around 3k and doesn't do a lot in form of health and resists...
Please suggest the 3 specs I should be aiming for and a 700 DPS wep with Dex, LoH and Crit damage is expensive as hell (Pun intended, I guess?)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> I love dual wielding but for the life of me I can't seem to figure out what stats need to be on the shield. I got a shield mentioned in the gear pic and that drops my DPS by around 3k and doesn't do a lot in form of health and resists...
> Please suggest the 3 specs I should be aiming for and a *700 DPS wep with Dex, LoH and Crit damage* is expensive as hell (Pun intended, I guess?)


the 3k DPS lost is probably entirely from the bonus attack speed lost from DWing (will someone confirm that this bonus attack speed for dual wielding exists?)

maybe + >100 dex and +% life on the shield would be great.

as for weapon upgrade, what about sacrificing the crit damage? I would expect a >800 DPS with just dex and LOH to beat the bolded spec above, and it might be cheaper. Getting all the right stats on one single item will of course be exponentially more expensive


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's just you. I can see the pics fine.


Cool, that's what I figured. I am at work now and don't know anything about this computer i'm on... Mind telling me what the weapon stats are?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Cool, that's what I figured. I am at work now and don't know anything about this computer i'm on... Mind telling me what the weapon stats are?


its double wield swords of roughly the same stats

the average of the 2 is something like :

515 dps
LOH 240
135 dex
55% bonus crit dmg

so a total of 500> LOH, 270 dex and 110% crit dmg


----------



## dizz

Can we post items in here for sale/trade?

Can we seek items to buy on here?

Just wondering since it would be awesome.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz*
> 
> You can build a full monk set for like 2m that can clear the game easily, you just have to look for good deals. Also stack a resist such as arcane, cold, lightning or poisons; fire and physical are more expensive. Other than resist stacking, you should get items with tons of dex and critical hit chance, as a monk you really only need around 30k health, but more wont hurt you. You are going to have to use a more defensive build though IE: mantra of evasion instead of conviction


Really all it takes it 2m? I find that hard to believe, I have friends who have been playing a ton since the game came out and they still haven't beat inferno (one of them is Fr0sty, who posts regularly in this thread)

Either way, like half of the money I have is from the gloves you gave me, so thank you again


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Really all it takes it 2m? I find that hard to believe, I have friends who have been playing a ton since the game came out and they still haven't beat inferno (one of them is Fr0sty, who posts regularly in this thread)
> Either way, like half of the money I have is from the gloves you gave me, so thank you again


well he did mention "good deals". So if you dont wanna be watching the AH constantly just to catch on good deals once every 5 days or something, make it 4 mil or so I guess.

since monk has that resist passive, everything does become easier. Without the "resist all" stat, gears are actually not all that expensive, you can find most parts with like 150 dex 100 vit and some other side stats plus one of the resist of your choice, all for 100-200k a piece, semi-give up on jewelry department cuz prices are ridiculous there.

with all these in mind, you might be able to leave yourself more than a million for a weapon (considering a 4mil budget instead)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Can we post items in here for sale/trade?
> Can we seek items to buy on here?
> Just wondering since it would be awesome.


most likely no. People tried to give away items, they ended up making a freebie thread in the freebie section because mod said it wasn't allowed here.

What you can do is read the rules or contact the mods of the selling section of the forums. If its allowed, make your thread there, and you can post a link here so people will go there and view. That's probably your best bet.


----------



## Magariz

Ok so I spent all my gold and am now flat broke.

Stats :
38k HP
14k Dps
10k Armor
1050-1150 Res all
16% crit

Or with a 2h
26k Hp
30K Dps
6K armor
900-1000 Res All
26% Crit

Either way I am getting melted. With 2h I at least can do damage but cannot survive for anything. With 1h I can tank forever if I go pure tank skills but it takes me forever to kill anything. In A2 right now. Being this damn tanky I shouldn't have to worry about rare mobs, but they can still tear me apart.

Edit : No LoH because any weapon with it costs a stupid amount for like +200 and I will loose even more dps.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i think set item is probably worth millions by default
> since its unique, you can actually search for item name and fetch them all out, then you know exactly how ppl been pricing them
> why would you consider selling it though, especially if you DH
> that bonus stat (4) really looks delicious :drool:hmm


I'm selling it because I already have one. If you want it, I'm willing to give you an OCN discount

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Either way I am getting melted. With 2h I at least can do damage but cannot survive for anything. With 1h I can tank forever if I go pure tank skills but it takes me forever to kill anything. In A2 right now. Being this damn tanky I shouldn't have to worry about rare mobs, but they can still tear me apart.
> Edit : No LoH because any weapon with it costs a stupid amount for like +200 and I will loose even more dps


If you need help getting through Act II, send me an invite. As long as you can tank for me, than we should be good to go.


----------



## HarrisLam

that cloak shot all the way up to 3.5mil..........

are you freaking serious....


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> I'm selling it because I already have one. If you want it, I'm willing to give you an OCN discount
> 
> If you need help getting through Act II, send me an invite. As long as you can tank for me, than we should be good to go.


Sure, ill def tank for you and my buddy. Hes a DH as well maybe you could give him some tips.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> that cloak shot all the way up to 3.5mil..........
> are you freaking serious....


that cloak is definitely not worth 3.5 mil. You can get Natalya's Shadow 1.8mil
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Sure, ill def tank for you and my buddy. Hes a DH as well maybe you could give him some tips.


Just hit me up whenever. BT is iFarted#1837.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Ok so I spent all my gold and am now flat broke.
> Stats :
> 38k HP
> 14k Dps
> 10k Armor
> 1050-1150 Res all
> 16% crit
> Or with a 2h
> 26k Hp
> 30K Dps
> 6K armor
> 900-1000 Res All
> 26% Crit
> Either way I am getting melted. With 2h I at least can do damage but cannot survive for anything. With 1h I can tank forever if I go pure tank skills but it takes me forever to kill anything. In A2 right now. Being this damn tanky I shouldn't have to worry about rare mobs, but they can still tear me apart.
> Edit : No LoH because any weapon with it costs a stupid amount for like +200 and I will loose even more dps.


There are fatal errors somewhere here that are not making any sense. First off, what class are you? Second, what skills are you using and are these stats buffed or unbuffed? Third, is there some sort of disorder or physical ailment you have?

I'm a monk. 29-30 HP, 27-28k dps, 7-8k armor, only 800 res all, NO LoH. crit chance is 24.5% and crit dmg is only 140% But I can clear and farm act 2 very easily without dying... and your res all and armor is insanely better than mine. If those first set of stats you posted is unbuffed... then there is plenty you can do with skill set to increase dmg. Likewise, with the second skill set... there is plenty you can do to increase armor/life


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Natalya's Shadow for 1.8 mil. Also, of you're interested I'm willing to give you the helm for 1 mil.


i actually did some searching, and I was about to say yes even before you say this

and then i saw the price tag of the amulet









I'll have to do without this set, I'll NEVER afford that amulet, whats the point of having that 4th bonus if I can never get there?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone have some tips to fix Diablo III stutter?
> Rig in signature, card @ 1270-1280 core + 200 memory.
> What i did,
> Turned on vsync ingame.
> Turned on prefer maxium performance in nvcp.
> Turned off max foreground and background fps.
> Turned on disable desktop composition for Diablo III exe.


I turned Diablo 3 max frames to 120 and it helped a little but the micro stutter ARE on blizzards ends, even with 90ms I have them. Its easiest to notice when you walk and look at your character. I die all the time because of this, its super annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Pretty proud of my latest achievement. And it only took 4 hardcore characters to do it!


Im worried about doing this solo as DH since one mistake or lag spike = death. Im waiting for good internet, lvl 60, and some practice on my main before I attempt it. Generally I beat the boss with half the stats convincingly with no follower in normal then I do hardcore. My DH has nearly 50k hp but I want a 60 bow before I attempt it since other gear is very expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Guys I was wondering what stats I need to put into the AH for a decent weapon for my Monk?
> Currently I am using the following:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DVsD5
> 
> I have around 850k to spend.
> I'm sitting at 14k DPS with 36k life and ~500 Resists unbuffed.
> Skill build is pretty standard
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aiXgYk!ZXU!acbYca
> Any opinions/advice?


Get like 800dps + LoH if you can, and a SHIELD. Dex crit block AR/2ndResist/Life % /Vit. Go look for the posts I've made in this thread they have a lot of good info. EZ thing to fix is you dont use a DPS mantra when you are dying. Evasion Hard Target is supposed to be the best for EHP but I find MoH Sust to be better due to how I play my monk. All this stuff is covered in my previos posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Ok so I spent all my gold and am now flat broke.
> Stats :
> 38k HP
> 14k Dps
> 10k Armor
> 1050-1150 Res all
> 16% crit
> Or with a 2h
> 26k Hp
> 30K Dps
> 6K armor
> 900-1000 Res All
> 26% Crit
> Either way I am getting melted. With 2h I at least can do damage but cannot survive for anything. With 1h I can tank forever if I go pure tank skills but it takes me forever to kill anything. In A2 right now. Being this damn tanky I shouldn't have to worry about rare mobs, but they can still tear me apart.
> Edit : No LoH because any weapon with it costs a stupid amount for like +200 and I will loose even more dps.


Prob should put your class down but you use 1h+shield until you can clear content, then you can dual wield or 2h. And i think I posted some barb info in this thread, just search for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> however big the discount might be I still can't afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, the helm isn't any good until you have a set of 3, or at the very least 2
> so i'll have to do without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set item as cheap as 1.8 mil?
> i didn't know that....


Just get cheap rares don't worry about set items til you have some gold because they are super expensive and require large investments to pay off usually and they pigeonhole you a bit.

Look what dropped for me tonite.

YOU JELLY BROS!!!!!!!!!! Its worth like 25-30m on AH but it was direct upgrade for me so now I have 88.8k dps vs elites and 78k dps base, not sure what SS is.


----------



## HarrisLam

man i would have sold that thing in RMAH, screw direct upgrades man


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so resist is essentially resist AND armor?
> i love double benefits


haha, no. it's still just resistance, but it's easier for me to think of resists in comparison to armor, since you spend soo much of the game dealing in only armor (since resists aren't really made a deal of until inferno). If you look at the big picture, 10 INT = 1 resist = 10 armor (as far as damage reduction goes) so 56 resist all helps as much as 560 armor, and 120 int helps as much as 120 armor.
by my calculations at least, this COULD be so very wrong


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Can we post items in here for sale/trade?
> Can we seek items to buy on here?
> Just wondering since it would be awesome.


Unfortunately, the answer is no. Read the green text above the first post: http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread#post_4104424


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Ok so I spent all my gold and am now flat broke.
> Stats :
> 38k HP
> 14k Dps
> 10k Armor
> 1050-1150 Res all
> 16% crit
> Or with a 2h
> 26k Hp
> 30K Dps
> 6K armor
> 900-1000 Res All
> 26% Crit
> Either way I am getting melted. With 2h I at least can do damage but cannot survive for anything. With 1h I can tank forever if I go pure tank skills but it takes me forever to kill anything. In A2 right now. Being this damn tanky I shouldn't have to worry about rare mobs, but they can still tear me apart.
> Edit : No LoH because any weapon with it costs a stupid amount for like +200 and I will loose even more dps.


Are you a Monk or Barb?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> man i would have sold that thing in RMAH, screw direct upgrades man


faster I can farm the faster I can make more $$$, then Ill sell it when Im done


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i actually did some searching, and I was about to say yes even before you say this
> and then i saw the price tag of the amulet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to do without this set, I'll NEVER afford that amulet, whats the point of having that 4th bonus if I can never get there?


Yeah it can get pricey especially the ring, but it is definitely worth it. With the 4 piece set and 38 discipline, I can spam SS 4x than hit Prep and do it again 4x.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Yeah it can get pricey especially the ring, but it is definitely worth it. With the 4 piece set and 38 discipline, I can spam SS 4x than hit Prep and do it again 4x.


LOL you do realize you can do this with 50disc as well with better stats, just sayin.

14x4=54 disc needed, takes 8seconds total with 6sec before last cast so...

14x3=42

50-42=8+6 disc regen (2 for each SS) = 50 disc

HOOORAY FOR MATHS

I mean sure ring+helm or a PERFECT chest is good, but its so expensive and boots/weapon are TERRIBLE. If you had two perfect 1h Xbows with +20disc on them, then yeh, go ahead and have fun with your natalyas 4set, but otherwise who cares lol...


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I mean sure ring+helm or a PERFECT chest is good, but its so expensive and boots/weapon are TERRIBLE. If you had two perfect 1h Xbows with +20disc on them, then yeh, go ahead and have fun with your natalyas 4set, *but otherwise who cares lol*...












The good thing with the Natalya's set is the +2 bonus disc regen.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> There are fatal errors somewhere here that are not making any sense. First off, what class are you? Second, what skills are you using and are these stats buffed or unbuffed? Third, is there some sort of disorder or physical ailment you have?
> I'm a monk. 29-30 HP, 27-28k dps, 7-8k armor, only 800 res all, NO LoH. crit chance is 24.5% and crit dmg is only 140% But I can clear and farm act 2 very easily without dying... and your res all and armor is insanely better than mine. If those first set of stats you posted is unbuffed... then there is plenty you can do with skill set to increase dmg. Likewise, with the second skill set... there is plenty you can do to increase armor/life


I am a barb.
Skills : frenzy w/ heal rune, rend w/ heal, charge with heal, shout w/ res buff, ignore pain w/ heal, stomp w/ knockback (or leap w/ armor)
stats are buffed and no disorder but thank you for being a jerk and assuming that something has to be wrong with me.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I am a barb.
> Skills : frenzy w/ heal rune, rend w/ heal, charge with heal, shout w/ res buff, ignore pain w/ heal, stomp w/ knockback (or leap w/ armor)
> stats are buffed


do the healing runes (from frenzy and rend) get the inferno 80% nerf? if they are, you may want to consider switching frenzy to something that does more damage/move speed, and rend to revenge/provocation. also, charge may do knockback, but for healing purposes, overpower/heal rune usually brings back more life.
as far as earlier about the LoH, did you try to look for a socketed weapon instead, and just add a high purple gem to it? can get a +300 pretty cheap, and able to upgrade as you come into more funds








my tag is in sig, add me. ive got ranged and melee for runs.


----------



## Fr0sty

interesting

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/gameplay/game-difficulty


----------



## HarrisLam

i like how at the end it shows what bosses give extra NV, cuz normally bosses dont give NV

and diablo is on the list

LOL..........


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i like how at the end it shows what bosses give extra NV, cuz normally bosses dont give NV
> and diablo is on the list
> LOL..........


they dont say they give nephalem valor .. they just say they give extra loot if you have 5 stacks.. that's all .. they just dont give extra loot from magic find itself .. just from nephalem valor iirc

yes blizzard knows how to make sense


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I am a barb.
> Skills : frenzy w/ heal rune, rend w/ heal, charge with heal, shout w/ res buff, ignore pain w/ heal, stomp w/ knockback (or leap w/ armor)
> stats are buffed and no disorder but thank you for being a jerk and assuming that something has to be wrong with me.


I'm also a Barbarian and I regularly farm Inferno Whimsyshire and Act III (~1900 strength, 50k HP, 1000+ Resist All & 21k DPS) - if you're on the EU server I'd be more than happy to have a chat and see what can be done to help you out. My battle tag is Smo#2882.


----------



## Shodhanth

Quote:


> YOU JELLY BROS!!!!!!!!!! Its worth like 25-30m on AH but it was direct upgrade for me so now I have 88.8k dps vs elites and 78k dps base, not sure what SS is.


Wha-how? D:
Where did you get it?
Also, I'm starting act 2 tomorrow. Wish me luck. :S


----------



## Fr0sty




----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Im worried about doing this solo as DH since one mistake or lag spike = death. Im waiting for good internet, lvl 60, and some practice on my main before I attempt it. Generally I beat the boss with half the stats convincingly with no follower in normal then I do hardcore. My DH has nearly 50k hp but I want a 60 bow before I attempt it since other gear is very expensive.


I'd never personally attempt hardcore on anything but the Monk or Barb. Native 30% damage reduction helps soooo much. Not to mention you can blast through everything short of inferno ridiculously easily.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> I'd never personally attempt hardcore on anything but the Monk or Barb. Native 30% damage reduction helps soooo much. Not to mention you can blast through everything short of inferno ridiculously easily.


I heard DH was the hardest so I picked it. Also trying wiz but iono if Ill actually do it. The time investment do complete normal and nightmare is too long and pointless. The only times I had close calls were vaulting around.

I actually was vaulting around in the underkeep cause Im a ****** and there was like 8 banelings around me. If one of those banelings hit me I woulda explodered and I was low on disc, but prep SS just in time. Otherwise everything else has been cake. Well when I got to butcher I decided to get some new gear. So I sold all my items and bought like 10-14 items so I had no gold left. Then the AH went down.... so I decided to do it anyway with like rushed gear and low level, if I made one more mistake their I woulda died as well since my gear was complete trash lol...


----------



## Shodhanth

Seriously, Act 2 is making me rage so hard, none of my equipment is good enough to solo it, and if I play with friends Boom 1k+ ping.








I'll just keep doing A1 runs till I get enough money to upgrade I guess.... :|


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> YOU JELLY BROS!!!!!!!!!! Its worth like 25-30m on AH but it was direct upgrade for me so now I have 88.8k dps vs elites and 78k dps base, not sure what SS is.


Where did it drop at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I am a barb.
> Skills : frenzy w/ heal rune, rend w/ heal, charge with heal, shout w/ res buff, ignore pain w/ heal, stomp w/ knockback (or leap w/ armor)
> stats are buffed and no disorder but thank you for being a jerk and assuming that something has to be wrong with me.


Lol truce man truce. I did not ASSUME you had a disorder... I simply asked as to cover all the bases and did not mean it as a literal question.

Aside from my dps being double yours, everything else is approximately the same... and I can run act 3 while keeping my health completely topped off. I have zero LoH, but around 1k life regen per second. Only time I MAY die is if I run into horde arcane packs with waller or jailer.

That being said, maybe life regen/life on hit IS as important as it sounds... I dunno though... I mean for act 2 you shouldn't have any problems with resists and armor that high... life regen works for me beceause i have blinding flash which gives me 3-4 seconds of enemy relief and the serenity which gives me 3-4 seconds of immunity.... so I get about 6-8k health regen in the middle of combat from that alone...

I think it's your skill set. I would check around for efficient builds.


----------



## cravinmild

so i have finally been forced to use public games to advance. Act 1 inferno has rendered my barb impotent. In hell act 4 i sliced though them like butter but those good times have come to an end sadly









I was paired up with three others and i really had nothing to offer the group. I trugged along picking up scraps as they dropped from others kills, add brought nothing to the table, i felt useless. But on the bright side i did mange to get two items which raised my overall damage and health so im pretty happy about that. In the end my only offerings were to use myself as bait. Id run into the group of baddies which allowed the others to concentrate their fire power......... worked pretty well i must say. Only cost be slightly over 100k to get to the skeleton king and a whole swack of useless items


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> so i have finally been forced to use public games to advance. Act 1 inferno has rendered my barb impotent. In hell act 4 i sliced though them like butter but those good times have come to an end sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was paired up with three others and i really had nothing to offer the group. I trugged along picking up scraps as they dropped from others kills, add brought nothing to the table, i felt useless. But on the bright side i did mange to get two items which raised my overall damage and health so im pretty happy about that. In the end my only offerings were to use myself as bait. Id run into the group of baddies which allowed the others to concentrate their fire power......... worked pretty well i must say. Only cost be slightly over 100k to get to the skeleton king and a whole swack of useless items


Even the crappiest of lvl 60 barbs I will welcome as long as they are using war cry







war cry makes my monk a god in act 2 and allows me to use a completely offensive build in act 3.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Im thinking of selling act 3 full clears for 3m each. Basically i clear act 3 out completely except for the elites (leave 1 elite per pack alive), chests, and goblins if possible, then we full clear the last mob of each pack (my gear can do it easy since I have a ton of damage). An extra 9 million for a little extra work on my end seems like a good idea. Of course the people would have to have to a certain MF amount to join and pay upfront, but besides a disconnect I don't see any issue. I mean 14m hp isnt that difficult to deal with for me unless its reflect mobs tbh.

EDIT: Yeh I'd give away anything thats bad that people want too, and the classes can be mixed so you can trade gear if you want or w/e.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I am a barb.
> Skills : frenzy w/ heal rune, rend w/ heal, charge with heal, shout w/ res buff, ignore pain w/ heal, stomp w/ knockback (or leap w/ armor)
> stats are buffed and no disorder but thank you for being a jerk and assuming that something has to be wrong with me.


u mad barb?

On a serious note just search through this thread for my posts. I did a decent guide for all classes minus WD in this thread and there is plenty of good info. Builds/stats/idea for every class. Don't remember the posts but if you search for barbarian under my name Im sure youll find it. Cuz ur build is really awful unless they somehow changed something in the last two weeks on barbs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> so i have finally been forced to use public games to advance. Act 1 inferno has rendered my barb impotent. In hell act 4 i sliced though them like butter but those good times have come to an end sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was paired up with three others and i really had nothing to offer the group. I trugged along picking up scraps as they dropped from others kills, add brought nothing to the table, i felt useless. But on the bright side i did mange to get two items which raised my overall damage and health so im pretty happy about that. In the end my only offerings were to use myself as bait. Id run into the group of baddies which allowed the others to concentrate their fire power......... worked pretty well i must say. Only cost be slightly over 100k to get to the skeleton king and a whole swack of useless items


Same for you go look at my barb info.


----------



## cravinmild

lol, if i had three mill id buy better gear and do it myself, hows about 56,347....... thats what i have









Id like to see a link to a post where someone has done the AH guide to properly set prices based on armor lvl and stats..... then i know if im giving somthing away or selling to high.

ie. lvl 57 belt armor 156 strenght 145, dex. 102, loh = garbage vs lvl 57 armor 687 str. 125, RA +57, loh, mf =? IDK, never found one to try to sell.

a guide like that, that would have some value


----------



## Fr0sty

31k dps witch doctor with 189% crit damage 28% crit chance

yes i know i need some upgrades here and there but that 31k is only using pierce of vail.. big bad voodoo and soul harvest are not counted in that









might even end up in the region of 60k dps buffed for some massive burst damage









let's pray that tonight's act III run isnt a disaster


----------



## HarrisLam

ok

just tried going to Act 2 solo for the first time

did NOT go well at all

after dying 10 times, I finally managed to get 5 stacks on myself

and then the 6th elite pack is the big underground lizard thingy with reflect damage.....

since they underground plus i take hits for nothing, I need to take my time

and then something i've never seen before popped up

yes, the enrage timer

so now I REALLY take damage for nothing

after dying about 7 extra times to this pack I quited

all I got from those previous packs were 1 rare and a bunch of blues, couldn't even kill this 6th pack to secure my 2nd rare

how lame is that


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> On a serious note just search through this thread for my posts. I did a decent guide for all classes minus WD in this thread and there is plenty of good info. Builds/stats/idea for every class.


why nothing for the most awesome class?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> lol, if i had three mill id buy better gear and do it myself, hows about 56,347....... thats what i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to see a link to a post where someone has done the AH guide to properly set prices based on armor lvl and stats..... then i know if im giving somthing away or selling to high.
> ie. lvl 57 belt armor 156 strenght 145, dex. 102, loh = garbage vs lvl 57 armor 687 str. 125, RA +57, loh, mf =? IDK, never found one to try to sell.
> a guide like that, that would have some value


have you looked into the 'budget barb' build? it's a low dps, high armor/res + LoH build for under 1mill (total equipment) that can be used to clear out Inferno act1-4 (solo) a d3 streamer has done it for ~500k 



 is the gear used.


----------



## Demented

I've hit my wall in Act 2 inferno. Can't last more than a few minutes in the desert. This is my setup:




Any suggestions? I'm assuming I need higher resists and more LoH, but I'm a noob at D3.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've hit my wall in Act 2 inferno. Can't last more than a few minutes in the desert. This is my setup:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm assuming I need higher resists and more LoH, but I'm a noob at D3.


Search the AH for: All resist @ 50, Str @ 50, Vit @ 50 for all your armor..you need a lot more AR. Your helmet should always have an Amethyst in it for life %. I don't play anymore but my barb soloed Inferno Diablo ez mode before selling all my gear.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've hit my wall in Act 2 inferno. Can't last more than a few minutes in the desert. This is my setup:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm assuming I need higher resists and more LoH, but I'm a noob at D3.


I agree with the above post. You are missing a lot of VIT on your pants, bracers, shield, and ammy. The ammy is nice because it has LOH, and a lot of STR though. I would try to find a chest with some all resists, STR and VIT, and hopefully a couple sockets. Also, the weapon. Looks like you are a bit of a tanky spec - I would sacrifice some damage on that weapon for some LOH/VIT. Even drop to ~750dps if you have to. It looks like your resists are all being buffed by your shout too - and those are definitely way too low for inferno A2 and beyond. Barb seems to be a more expensive character to deck out =(


----------



## calavera

'melee attackers take xxx dmg per hit' has got to be the most useless stat in inferno. Especially glass cannon DH's. Just sayin'


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 'melee attackers take xxx dmg per hit' has got to be the most useless stat in inferno. Especially glass cannon DH's. Just sayin'


as a ranged class, of course.. you don't want to be hit at all. I don't know about monks, but barbs have a skill for +50% thorns, which can add up to well over 1500dps/guy attacking. Not useless as a bonus stat on similar priced/statted items. also, wd's pets get it, with proper passive, so @1000/hit x 5pets x # of enemies attacking them.. it can add up.
I can't be for sure, but if illusion's attacks trigger thorns, that could definitely be extra useful in clearing out those packs.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> why nothing for the most awesome class?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you looked into the 'budget barb' build? it's a low dps, high armor/res + LoH build for under 1mill (total equipment) that can be used to clear out Inferno act1-4 (solo) a d3 streamer has done it for ~500k
> 
> 
> 
> is the gear used.


wd is the most underestimated class.. yet when people realise how awesome big bad voodoo is they always want you to buff them or you to debuff ennemies with hex or even tank with your pets and some other story

witch doctors arent love for their awesomeness in general they are just loved for tini bits here and there

yet it is the highest burst damage class

wich class can burst over 2000%+ weapon damage in less then .9 second? wich class can burst for over 700+% wich class can give mass healing or even make a monster take 20% more damage at will

yes the witch doctor

believe in them and they will reward you with that feeling you receive after doing something amazing

i feel like the wd is treated as a utility class instead of a jack of all trade class do you have that feeling too since you play wd too ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 'melee attackers take xxx dmg per hit' has got to be the most useless stat in inferno. Especially glass cannon DH's. Just sayin'


its called thorn damage and its useful to make the pets for the wd a helpful addition to their skill bar

since your dogs only do 9% of your weapon damage per tick you really need more help to finish the mobs fasters.. if you add tons of armor and resist your pets survive more making you win

its not a useless stat like no repair cost after dying gears

just find the gears that matters for your build


----------



## lukex

All my friends have left the game and I'm looking to repopulate my list of people that play. Battletag is LukethaDuke#1657 (NA Server)


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex*
> 
> All my friends have left the game and I'm looking to repopulate my list of people that play. Battletag is LukethaDuke#1657


Ditto. If anyone is on EU feel free to add Smo#2882.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wd is the most underestimated class.. yet when people realise how awesome big bad voodoo is they always want you to buff them or you to debuff ennemies with hex or even tank with your pets and some other story
> witch doctors arent love for their awesomeness in general they are just loved for tini bits here and there
> yet it is the highest burst damage class
> wich class can burst over 2000%+ weapon damage in less then .9 second? wich class can burst for over 700+% wich class can give mass healing or even make a monster take 20% more damage at will
> yes the witch doctor
> believe in them and they will reward you with that feeling you receive after doing something amazing
> i feel like the wd is treated as a utility class instead of a jack of all trade class do you have that feeling too since you play wd too ??


yeah, i get a lot of dislike for my wd, especially since i skilled him like i did (moderately low dps, tanky pet + lil bit of stun n thorns n bleed). he doesn't do too well in a2, but in a1 he is like an ok-ish ranged + 5 tanks (a lot of times, the ~11k hp dogs are able to tank better than the melees in public games) and best used in runs with all glass cannons. I see more of the high dps run n gun wds, but that can be done with wiz/dh just as easy.. those kinds of pets are something real unique to wd. I'm going to let him sit for a bit with the same equipment, and upgrade him after they give us more info on the buffs they are giving wds.

as far as in general, i feel the wds have the most versatility in viable build styles, as if i see another class, i can almost guess the skills they will use (ex. barb will be either full defensive or ww, not many stray from that... dh is gonna be smokescreen/caltrops, hungering arrows with elemental/rapidfire) when i see a wd i can usually see a mostly unique build (might be pets, run n gun, tank docta, or something completely different altogether) also, with maybe the exception of the wizard (i haven't used him enough to really tell what sort of builds I'll be able to do with him) wd is the most fun to play as.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, i get a lot of dislike for my wd, especially since i skilled him like i did (moderately low dps, tanky pet + lil bit of stun n thorns n bleed). he doesn't do too well in a2, but in a1 he is like an ok-ish ranged + 5 tanks (a lot of times, the ~11k hp dogs are able to tank better than the melees in public games) and best used in runs with all glass cannons. I see more of the high dps run n gun wds, but that can be done with wiz/dh just as easy.. those kinds of pets are something real unique to wd. I'm going to let him sit for a bit with the same equipment, and upgrade him after they give us more info on the buffs they are giving wds.
> as far as in general, i feel the wds have the most versatility in viable build styles, as if i see another class, i can almost guess the skills they will use (ex. barb will be either full defensive or ww, not many stray from that... dh is gonna be smokescreen/caltrops, hungering arrows with elemental/rapidfire) when i see a wd i can usually see a mostly unique build (might be pets, run n gun, tank docta, or something completely different altogether) also, with maybe the exception of the wizard (i haven't used him enough to really tell what sort of builds I'll be able to do with him) wd is the most fun to play as.


can you post some pics of your overall gears and summarise your stats

because cc thorn bleed builds shouldnt have too much problem to pull throught act II given you have enough armor and life regen

use leeching beast rune on those zombie dogs since you have decent ammount of thors and bleed damage.. they will not only heal themselves more on top of your life regen but they heal you a bit wich helps your own survival wich is the point of having pets tank for you

im interested by the pet builds and their many deviation to build them.. like full blown cc

to bleed life regen combo or plain out sacrifice mechanic abused beyond your wildest imagination

or the glass cannons who make use of spirrit walk and dps via splinter and zombie bear/vq


----------



## cravinmild

[quote name="



 is the gear used.[/quote]

this help alot, TY


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can you post some pics of your overall gears and summarise your stats
> because cc thorn bleed builds shouldnt have too much problem to pull throught act II given you have enough armor and life regen
> use leeching beast rune on those zombie dogs since you have decent ammount of thors and bleed damage.. they will not only heal themselves more on top of your life regen but they heal you a bit wich helps your own survival wich is the point of having pets tank for you
> im interested by the pet builds and their many deviation to build them.. like full blown cc
> to bleed life regen combo or plain out sacrifice mechanic abused beyond your wildest imagination
> or the glass cannons who make use of spirrit walk and dps via splinter and zombie bear/vq


I am not sure how to post individual gears, but I can summarize. Also, leeching beasts is not used because I use the aura, which triggers stun and bleed. My survivability is OK when I have the pets out, but the dogs die pretty quickly, leaving me alone on a solo run. In a group run, I do fairly ok, but I find myself not very helpful (they could do darn near as well if i were in town not doing anything)

stats: 1486 INT, 825 vit (30900hp), 4510 armor, 524 res-all. dps17793, crit chance 12%, crit dmg +194%. liferegen 1637, thorns 1945. 2.4% chance to stun, 12.2% chance to bleed (1090-1244)
skills: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#aWUXYT!dgZ!cbZYYY


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> lol, if i had three mill id buy better gear and do it myself, hows about 56,347.....
> Id like to see a link to a post where someone has done the AH guide to properly set prices based


I don't think you get how much stuff drops in act 3, you would make your money back unless you got extremely unlucky and you can easily make 20-30m if you get a good drop, which happens almost every run for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ok
> just tried going to Act 2 solo for the first time
> did NOT go well at all
> after dying 10 times, I f 6th elite pack is the big underground lizard thingy with reflect damage..... since they underground plus i take hits for nothing, I need to take my timeed up
> yes, the enrage timer so now I REALLY take damage for nothing after dying about 7 extra times to this pack I quited
> all I got from those previous packs were 1 rare and a bunch of blues, couldn't even kill this 6th pack to secure my 2nd rare how lame is that


Don't clear act 2 just finish it and never do it again. If you are still having trouble with act 2 while trying to beat it then just go back to act 1. The only part of act 2 worth farming is ZK caves and thats not even worth it unless you have very limitied playtime windows, then it might be equal to act 1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> why nothing for the most awesome class?


I don't know that much about WD because I played it the least and I don't think I could give much advice. Basically you just vision quest with the obvious skills and stack phantasms on grasp while shooting darts and having ur hex guy down. I use Big Bad vodoo with mana atm but I only cleared act 1 with WD. The other classes I cleared most if not all of act 2. Oher passives are SA and PtV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've hit my wall in Act 2 inferno. Can't last more than a few minutes in the desert.
> Any suggestions? I'm assuming I need higher resists and more LoH, but I'm a noob at D3.


If your really struggling then act 1 is still the answer. If you are undergeared or just bad and need practice act 1 will provide that for you. I keep telling everyone act 2 isnt to do, its to get through ASAP and never look back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wd is the most underestimated class.. yet when people realise how awesome *big bad voodoo.*..
> *yet it is the highest burst damage class*
> *wich class can burst over 2000%+ weapon damage in less then .9 second*? wich class can burst for over 700+% wich class can give mass healing or even *make a monster take 20% more damage at will*
> i feel like the wd is treated as a utility class instead of a jack of all trade class do you have that feeling too since you play wd too ??
> its called thorn damage and its useful to make the pets for the wd


Big Bad Vodoo is nice but MoC-OA is better. Attack speed is not nearly as good as pure damage.
Pretty sure Wiz or DH are since they go glass cannon
DH can burst 5520% WD with 4x Clusterbombs in around 2.5sec or 4800 WD in .7sec with 6x traps 2x Clusterbombs and Fan of Knives, and this is with 100% critical hit not counting caltrops spam and how much DH stacks dex/crit damage.
Clusterbombs and traps do 1280% WD and 825% WD respectively
marked for death can be 12% +12% more to other targets in the area so 24%, or be an AoE debuff on the ground for 12% which is way more reliable than chickens.

And dont pets die super easy in inferno? I never tested em cuz I heard they were bad and I prefer glass cannon.

Also bought these for like 23m I think. Desperately needed that attack speed and would still like more since my HP is slow now, down to 16k hp. Only an issue with reflect mobs though lol.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Hardcore 60 Monk death.

So sad.


----------



## Nethermir

when i opened the d3 client i noticed this funny text in the game launcher: "_If you find the play experience undesirable you may exit the game_ and resume this download".

to me it sounds like: if you dont like the game, then dont play it" lol.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore 60 Monk death.
> So sad.


]

Well this is obviously photoshopped everyone knows monks/barbs cant die.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I am not sure how to post individual gears, but I can summarize. Also, leeching beasts is not used because I use the aura, which triggers stun and bleed. My survivability is OK when I have the pets out, but the dogs die pretty quickly, leaving me alone on a solo run. In a group run, I do fairly ok, but I find myself not very helpful (they could do darn near as well if i were in town not doing anything)
> stats: 1486 INT, 825 vit (30900hp), 4510 armor, 524 res-all. dps17793, crit chance 12%, crit dmg +194%. liferegen 1637, thorns 1945. 2.4% chance to stun, 12.2% chance to bleed (1090-1244)
> skills: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#aWUXYT!dgZ!cbZYYY


stats wise your build looks much like mine beside the bleed and cc

1600 life regen buffed about 800 unbuffed

about 4k armor unbuffed 8k buffed no thorns

leeching beast rune on the dogs

the enrage rune for 200% weapon damage for 15 seconds on the guarg

fetish army with fetish ambush for burst damage vs bosses or elites

and since you have thorn gears your zombie dogs should heal themselves via the thorn damage with leeching beast rune.. wich should help the survival issue if you dont mind trying it out that way and if i were you i'd dump the mana dumper for a pet build

the only dps you are suposed to do is via the darts and maybe fetish army burst dps.. otherwise you let the pets tank for you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Big Bad Vodoo is nice but MoC-OA is better. Attack speed is not nearly as good as pure damage.
> Pretty sure Wiz or DH are since they go glass cannon
> DH can burst 5520% WD with 4x Clusterbombs in around 2.5sec or 4800 WD in .7sec with 6x traps 2x Clusterbombs and Fan of Knives, and this is with 100% critical hit not counting caltrops spam and how much DH stacks dex/crit damage.
> Clusterbombs and traps do 1280% WD and 825% WD respectively
> marked for death can be 12% +12% more to other targets in the area so 24%, or be an AoE debuff on the ground for 12% which is way more reliable than chickens.
> And dont pets die super easy in inferno? I never tested em cuz I heard they were bad and I prefer glass cannon.
> Also bought these for like 23m I think. Desperately needed that attack speed and would still like more since my HP is slow now, down to 16k hp. Only an issue with reflect mobs though lol.


big bad voodoo is 20% attack speed and 30% damage if runed for damage

and witch doctors are the nukers of the game.. big cooldowns big dps burst damage .. wall of zombie(pile on) zombie charger(zombie bear) zombie dogs with sacrifice(next of kin rune)
fetish army(fetish ambush) if you cast it on a pack the summoning annimation will do 250% weapon damage per fetish wich there are 5 iirc 1250% weapon damage burst + the 20% weapon damage for each fetish for 20 seconds..









again.. that's all burst dps.. most glass cannon witch doctors go fetish army zombie bear vission quest build so they can burst for longer period... 131k dps glass cannon witch doctor to me sounds like a great plan if you have the mana regen and + mana gears that cost alot

yes pets do survive in inferno if you use tanking gears .. life regen over life on hit armor/strenght/dex/intel and maybe even some crowd control or thorn damage gears

and i didnt ask how much crit gears can one class abuse off and just pull of one massive crit... so far i havent seen athene one shot the butcher in inferno.. and he has hundreds of million in gears given by people. yet he can't even one shot the butcher.. yet a witch doctor does and i posted the video .. all i am saying is the witch doctor is the utility class and a bit more.. people should take them more seriously for their pets that can be useful in co-op inferno to their nuker abbility to help clear out those annoying packs or illusionist arcane whatever bs blizzard wants to spawn to annoy us or their buff debuff abbility

and hex runed for debuff adds 20% on top of the 10% from the spell.. making it a 30% extra damage of one spells.. yet your damaga caltrops dont stop them from defending themselves it just slows them down a bit and make em take more damage if runed...

mass confusion can debuff for 20% on top of the turning ennemy against each other effect

spirit walk and spirit vessel .. talk about cheating death and the possibilities are endless.. mana regen.. life regen.. longer duration to escape an annoying mob of mortars or even do 100% weapon damage to those you walk through while in spirit form

plague of toads in its many form can either be useless comical or just down right fun to use against bosses elite packs and so on.. from the big toad that swallow normal ennemies for a couple seconds

talking about personal buffs theres the big bad voodoo wich is both personal and group oriented.. soul harvest,gruesome feast passive,pierce of vail passive, doesnt sound too bad

even crowd control themed build can be done.. wall of zombies,grasp of the dead mass confusion,horrify and if you use the 2pets in your build you can have an army of cc dishing pets + your own crowd control spells on top

sounds like perfect for utility build co-op mode with friends too

yet you just dont seem to get that witch doctor can rival if not even beat other classes in burst and down right be more utility geared in any way.. but for witch doctors you need more themed gears to make those theme build work out

is this cool or what?


----------



## Csokis




----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> stats wise your build looks much like mine beside the bleed and cc
> 1600 life regen buffed about 800 unbuffed
> about 4k armor unbuffed 8k buffed no thorns
> leeching beast rune on the dogs
> the enrage rune for 200% weapon damage for 15 seconds on the guarg
> fetish army with fetish ambush for burst damage vs bosses or elites
> and since you have thorn gears your zombie dogs should heal themselves via the thorn damage with leeching beast rune.. wich should help the survival issue if you dont mind trying it out that way and if i were you i'd dump the mana dumper for a pet build
> the only dps you are suposed to do is via the darts and maybe fetish army burst dps.. otherwise you let the pets tank for you


yeah, I'll try it out again since I have upgraded some of my gear lately, last time the leeching beasts didnt heal enough that they were kept alive a noticeable difference longer. what is your dps? that may affect it, as mine is <20k and that rune is dependent on dmg.
you state 1600 life regen buffed/800 unbuffed. what buff are you using that increases life/sec?g i can think of is plague of frog/rain of frogs, but i use that to increase proc rate of stun/bleed even further than what the pets aura already do (the other reason i dont use leeching beasts, lose aura x4 dogs that trigger bleed and stun) and it is the only spell I have that really uses any mana at all. For a while i did try to consolidate low mana cost + aoe w/ high proc rate by using the firebomb with the firebomb rune, but it cut my damage down too much, and left me without a b
what is the mana dumper? the only thinackup plan (poisondart+stun rune) for kiting when my pets died and still had cd.
if you're refering to the mana rune instead of the health rune on spirit walk, i use that to spam frog rain more, and in the spot I am at now, it doesn't really affect the way the game goes... I die in act 2 either way, and act 1 is easy.

anyways, are we added on bnet? I cant keep track if OCN name isnt the same as your battletag







I wouldn't mind seeing your wd in action, perhaps you could do a bit of act2 with me and see based on gameplay if you think that leeching beast is worth losing the stun/bleed - it's difficult for me to keep tally of all what's going on in several different places (keeping an eye on pets health, my health, mana, dog cooldown, enemies health, etc etc etc - one of the top reasons i don't use long cd spells like fetish army or wrath of the beserker.. i get into paying attention to not dying and forget about them) to tell if my dogs mayve lived an extra 10 seconds, and it was based on leeching beasts, or me playing better/worse.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> after dying... I quited


likethegun#1970 add me if you'd like and ill take you thru act 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've hit my wall in Act 2 inferno. Can't last more than a few minutes in the desert. This is my setup:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm assuming I need higher resists and more LoH, but I'm a noob at D3.


I think need more resist is an understatement. You need resist period. Every piece of armor and jewelry if possible should have res all on it my man! Then you would not die as much. for act 2 inferno a barb should have around 800-900 res all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I don't think you get how much stuff drops in act 3, you would make your money back unless you got extremely unlucky and you can easily make 20-30m if you get a good drop, which happens almost every run for me.


Whats your MF? I run act 3. Standard farm run and hit every elite up until tower, and although I do find some good gear, most of it is blah... Specially this past week with no one buying anything on AH... I can't seem to get anything to sell.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> likethegun#1970 add me if you'd like and ill take you thru act 2.


thanks bro

what time you usually play though? I play at weird times, like pacific time 8-10am, 6-8pm, something like that









could probably see you around in weekends though


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thanks bro
> what time you usually play though? I play at weird times, like pacific time 8-10am, 6-8pm, something like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could probably see you around in weekends though


same here. I work graveyards. so I get off work about 7am pacific. play from maybe 7:30am-10-11am then in the evening around prbably 6-7pm pacific till i go to work.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> same here. I work graveyards. so I get off work about 7am pacific. play from maybe 7:30am-10-11am then in the evening around prbably 6-7pm pacific till i go to work.


wow......we perfect match....I'm at exactly the right location on earth to match your play time while working a middle shift lol.....

can't wait to get some games going


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> likethegun#1970 add me if you'd like and ill take you thru act 2.
> I think need more resist is an understatement. You need resist period. Every piece of armor and jewelry if possible should have res all on it my man! Then you would not die as much. for act 2 inferno a barb should have around 800-900 res all.


Hell, I'll add you when I get home as well. About the Res, yeah you need A LOT more. I am pushing 1100 Res All and can still get melted, the only thing I laugh at is Molten and Reflect Damage.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Hell, I'll add you when I get home as well. About the Res, yeah you need A LOT more. *I am pushing 1100 Res All and can still get melted*, the only thing I laugh at is Molten and Reflect Damage.


......what?

but....how?

I just made my biggest shift to glass cannon. Switching weapon from :

821 dps
16x dex
189 vit
life on hit 65x

to :

137x dps and nothing else

right now reflect dmg hurts me the most. Not only did I lose the big LoH bonus, I also have a few k less hp, and then I made a jump from 21k regular dps to like 33k (with SS 44k -> 66k)


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ......what?
> but....how?
> I just made my biggest shift to glass cannon. Switching weapon from :
> 821 dps
> 16x dex
> 189 vit
> life on hit 65x
> to :
> 137x dps and nothing else
> right now reflect dmg hurts me the most. Not only did I lose the big LoH bonus, I also have a few k less hp


No joke. I play with my buddy that is a DH and were trying to get to A3 so we can start farming and get him geared up. I am having to kite and use every CD I have to stay alive scratching away at the mobs while he corpse flops it. Jailer/Plagued is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, I'll try it out again since I have upgraded some of my gear lately, last time the leeching beasts didnt heal enough that they were kept alive a noticeable difference longer. what is your dps? that may affect it, as mine is <20k and that rune is dependent on dmg.
> you state 1600 life regen buffed/800 unbuffed. what buff are you using that increases life/sec?g i can think of is plague of frog/rain of frogs, but i use that to increase proc rate of stun/bleed even further than what the pets aura already do (the other reason i dont use leeching beasts, lose aura x4 dogs that trigger bleed and stun) and it is the only spell I have that really uses any mana at all. For a while i did try to consolidate low mana cost + aoe w/ high proc rate by using the firebomb with the firebomb rune, but it cut my damage down too much, and left me without a b
> what is the mana dumper? the only thinackup plan (poisondart+stun rune) for kiting when my pets died and still had cd.
> if you're refering to the mana rune instead of the health rune on spirit walk, i use that to spam frog rain more, and in the spot I am at now, it doesn't really affect the way the game goes... I die in act 2 either way, and act 1 is easy.
> anyways, are we added on bnet? I cant keep track if OCN name isnt the same as your battletag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing your wd in action, perhaps you could do a bit of act2 with me and see based on gameplay if you think that leeching beast is worth losing the stun/bleed - it's difficult for me to keep tally of all what's going on in several different places (keeping an eye on pets health, my health, mana, dog cooldown, enemies health, etc etc etc - one of the top reasons i don't use long cd spells like fetish army or wrath of the beserker.. i get into paying attention to not dying and forget about them) to tell if my dogs mayve lived an extra 10 seconds, and it was based on leeching beasts, or me playing better/worse.


dps on my tanky gear is 18k unbufffed and about 22k buffed since i only use the bbv for life regen and not full damage

leeching beast on top of that 1600 life regen is godlike especially if you have 8k armor buffed

but then again they die easily without resist .. but since i have about 570 all resist they do take alot of blows before dying and the burst of fetish army ensures that the elite packs dont stay alive for too long neither

leeching beast does make a difference if you play good and since you have thorns your pets will heal themselves based on the thorn damage done









+ give you back a percentage and that is the reason why i suggested that rune due to your pets dying a bit fast even tho you still have good tanky stats

mana dumpers are spell you spam your mana on.. zombie bears.. dire bats or even locust swarm.. but i prefer zombie bears

nahh i didnt add you on bnet

pm me your bnet tag i'll add you on if you play us servers


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Whats your MF? I run act 3. Standard farm run and hit every elite up until tower, and although I do find some good gear, most of it is blah... Specially this past week with no one buying anything on AH... I can't seem to get anything to sell.


I have like... 120% passive or more iono really, 340% or so when I kill the elite. I think 10m is the least I get if Im really unlucky, but mostly its around 20m and often more.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone in here has the waypoint to act III siegebreaker? i dont have it on my wizzard but i do on my wd


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone in here has the waypoint to act III siegebreaker? i dont have it on my wizzard but i do on my wd


you should have a 5stack to farm siegbreaker anyway. just run your god mode wizzy over and pick up the 5 stack on your way there


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you should have a 5stack to farm siegbreaker anyway. just run your god mode wizzy over and pick up the 5 stack on your way there


of course i'll have 5 stacks.. but i do need the waypoint on my wizz.. but if i need to i'll just do the whole act II and then act III and act IV in a few hours LOL


----------



## MIKEVALL

Been playing since launch! Imo this game is a huge let down. But i havent givin up yet!

I have two level 60 characters, my barb is stuck in act 1 with crappy 300+ magic find gear. I paid millions for the gear , so i could farm my own stuff. Then the bastards made it worthless. I recently rerolled as a wizard, and after already having a really really good helmet, i found with my barb. I just got lucky and found a 1000 dps 1-hander with 150 int. She is pretty good (imo)after less than a 100 hrs, much stronger than my barb after 350+hrs

hp-62k
dps-22k
all resist between 750-800 for all.

I have learned that MF is useless , she finds almost as much and (imo) better items than my 300+mf barb with just 5 stacks. I have tested this many times,
Ps. I have a 100+ gold find and it helps alot (imo)


----------



## BankaiKiller

just unlocked some nice achivements and beat the game on inferno. Got a very nice rare shield I will sell for about 100 too









thanks for the wizard video


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Hell, I'll add you when I get home as well. About the Res, yeah you need A LOT more. I am pushing 1100 Res All and can still get melted, the only thing I laugh at is Molten and Reflect Damage.


Yeah, 800-900 res all BEFORE buff is what I meant there... should have mentioned that. Depending on LoH and what not... should be plenty to survive act 2 if you have enough armor and good skill set.


----------



## Ploppytheman

For people who havent cleared act 3, this is about 2/3-3/4 of the way through for clearing to siegebreaker. Not sure exactly how to break it up but at least 2/3 done with act 3. This is what the loot likes like for me. So imagine this +50% more loot!!! Thats def worth 3m. Gotta figure out the logistic on this if its even worth it to sell act 3 full clears or not.

23 ilvl 63, I include 62 rings/amulet in this since they are usually more gold than a 63








about 50 61-62 that arent 61 weapons


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Any word from Blizzard about the Wizard "God Mode" exploit? Is it hotfixed yet?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Any word from Blizzard about the Wizard "God Mode" exploit? Is it hotfixed yet?


What is this wizard god mode?


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> What is this wizard god mode?


There is an article on Kotaku about it. Also someone posted a youtube video of it a few pages back in this thread. You can probably go to Youtube and see videos of it by searching. Basically, there is a way for a wizard to become invulnerable and take absolutely no damage.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> There is an article on Kotaku about it. Also someone posted a youtube video of it a few pages back in this thread. You can probably go to Youtube and see videos of it by searching. Basically, there is a way for a wizard to become invulnerable and take absolutely no damage.


Yup.

Teleport with fracture rune and Archon.

You teleport then immediately hit archon. From that point on you are immune to all damage for the entirety of the game.

I tried it last night and although its amusing for a couple minutes it is actually very boring to play. No sense of danger I guess.

I expect this to get hot fixed quickly but some people have said this exploit has been around awhile.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> For people who havent cleared act 3, this is about 2/3-3/4 of the way through for clearing to siegebreaker. Not sure exactly how to break it up but at least 2/3 done with act 3. This is what the loot likes like for me. So imagine this +50% more loot!!! Thats def worth 3m. Gotta figure out the logistic on this if its even worth it to sell act 3 full clears or not.
> 23 ilvl 63, I include 62 rings/amulet in this since they are usually more gold than a 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 50 61-62 that arent 61 weapons


I officially call the 4%, 8%, 16% drop rate bullcrap


----------



## ntherblast

Apparentyly the wiz bug has been there for quite some time




I haven't played in months but it's hilarious cause this affected the economy big time


----------



## Rickles

GG blizz GG


----------



## AllGamer

guess i should lvl up my and clear Inferno Wiz before the nerf it


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> guess i should lvl up my and clear Inferno Wiz before the nerf it


I must try this tonight!!!


----------



## dklimitless

I need your wisdom ... oh great interwebs. ... what do you think of this weapon for my wiz?



Should I bite?


----------



## JAM3S121

No.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Any word from Blizzard about the Wizard "God Mode" exploit? Is it hotfixed yet?


you want it to be over?

why oh why?


----------



## calavera

Apparently the wiz exploit has been addressed already. ha!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> I need your wisdom ... oh great interwebs. ... what do you think of this weapon for my wiz?
> 
> Should I bite?


For Wizard you should have a socket and/or crit damage. Life on hit, vitality, or intellect are bonuses. But overall just stick with dps + crit until you get better then the other choices will make more sense when you really understand what they do. And for a 1h a wand with +arcane power on crit and maybe +arcane power is nice for sure.

As for 2h the get a 2h mace with no attack speed and a socket.

I have all sorts of new inferno gear btw, I think there is a thread to sell it but I cant hold onto it for long because I don't have stash space. But basically the weapons you listed I vendor/smash lol...

This is the type of weapon you want starting out. The 800dps is worth around 50k on AH and the 700dps is worth around 500k. If don't sell things below 100k and if its under 200k they are priced to sell in 30min or less so the 800dps is getting vendored lol... too bad there isnt an easy way to post up items and see if people want them.


----------



## calavera

nvm exploit still works. but its going to get patched any minute.


----------



## BankaiKiller

So how much is this legendary shield worth?

1056defense

+32% block

88 strength

70 to all resistance

7.5% crit hit chance

+7% chance to block

reduce damage from melee attacks by 4%

Reduce damage from elites by 4%

2800 - 3753 block amount

How much gold and real money is that worth?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Yay, time to get owned in Inferno now.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> So how much is this legendary shield worth?
> 1056defense
> +32% block
> 88 strength
> 70 to all resistance
> 7.5% crit hit chance
> +7% chance to block
> reduce damage from melee attacks by 4%
> Reduce damage from elites by 4%
> 2800 - 3753 block amount
> How much gold and real money is that worth?


real money its worth 250$ cause thats the max. Gold it's worth the most someone could afford to pay for it who doesn't already have a relative equivalent


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> For Wizard you should have a socket and/or crit damage. Life on hit, vitality, or intellect are bonuses. But overall just stick with dps + crit until you get better then the other choices will make more sense when you really understand what they do. And for a 1h a wand with +arcane power on crit and maybe +arcane power is nice for sure.
> As for 2h the get a 2h mace with no attack speed and a socket.
> I have all sorts of new inferno gear btw, I think there is a thread to sell it but I cant hold onto it for long because I don't have stash space. But basically the weapons you listed I vendor/smash lol...
> This is the type of weapon you want starting out. The 800dps is worth around 50k on AH and the 700dps is worth around 500k. If don't sell things below 100k and if its under 200k they are priced to sell in 30min or less so the 800dps is getting vendored lol... too bad there isnt an easy way to post up items and see if people want them.


Oohh, grazie. I actually avoided the crit build after I hit 60. I had a good reason for that but I don't remember lol. I can solo inferno Act II quite well actually, I just play public games a lot so the enemies get harder and I need to stack up some more damage. I vendor 90% of my drops lol. Very few of them are useful to me ... though I did get a random set item drop yesterday!! (server shut down before I could take a look at it). 2h weapon isn't for me anymore. i use the source (or shield, depending on the mob I'm facing ) to for resist/damage/other stats.
Idk, I started finding raw +min/max damage more useful to me than +cold or +arcane/whatever for similar price-points. I like it better when all my attacks get boosts instead of some being powerful and others being useless (only matters when you're with a party anyway. Pretty sure any wiz can solo with 20k-ish dps and a good resist stack. add crit chance/dmg and that's like heaven. )

I might have to change gear/skillset soon since my electrocute+chain lightning doesn't do enough damage for yet. (I love it for clearing out weaker mobs though, hitting just one target gets boring too quickly lol )

Yeah, I wish we had a way to post items up for grabs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, time to get owned in Inferno now.


Now, you're about to get squished


----------



## Csokis

Next is... the Barbarian!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Rofl I just died on my 60 DH in act 3 hell underkeeps.I was vaulting around cuz HC is boring as poop and I got a frozen arcane something soul lasher pack. I got frozen on 2 arcane sentries with prep up and not enough disc, even with 55k hp and 80k hp cormac I got gibbed in that time. I felt like 1/2 a second of annoyance then was like ok well at least Ill never touch hardcore again. Then I suicided my wiz to clear that spot up.


----------



## Magariz

Btw thanks to an OCN member I am now in A3 Inferno. Maybe with a rediculous ammount of luck I can start farming so I can gear out to actualy kill stuff rather than scratch away at mobs.

Edit : whoops. Fixed.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Btw thanks to an OCN member I am not in A3 Inferno. Maybe with a rediculous ammount of luck I can start farming so I can gear out to actualy kill stuff rather than scratch away at mobs.


I think you mean now, and congrats if so.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Apparently the wiz exploit has been addressed already. ha!


If thats what you believe. Pretty sure the bug was there since around launch. Meaning the AH was inflated with gear I can see how this immensely helped bots/gold farmers also. Just because the bug became known to the public a few days ago doesn't mean people started abusing it a few days ago


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> If thats what you believe. Pretty sure the bug was there since around launch. Meaning the AH was inflated with gear I can see how this immensely helped bots/gold farmers also. Just because the bug became known to the public a few days ago doesn't mean people started abusing it a few days ago


So rediculous that an exploit like this has existed for so long. While I am sitting here with my barb that I have geared out a ton is struggling, Wizards are just farming it with ease. I have to go pure tank just to be able to survive, sacrificing a ton of dps. Blizzard needs to fix and balance this game BADLY!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> So rediculous that an exploit like this has existed for so long. While I am sitting here with my barb that I have geared out a ton is struggling, Wizards are just farming it with ease. I have to go pure tank just to be able to survive, sacrificing a ton of dps. Blizzard needs to fix and balance this game BADLY!


This will cheer you up bro



Also to top it off this bug was reported in detailed to blizzard also a month agfo
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5888889176?page=1


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> This will cheer you up bro


It is sad that I am tempted to use that just to be able to be competative and make money.


----------



## Nw0rb

Funny how people cry over what people are doing on a Single player game.... bhahahaha to funny who cares if they are using it...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Funny how people cry over what people are doing on a Single player game.... bhahahaha to funny who cares if they are using it...


Because these exploits have made it virtualy impossible for the casual player to get geared and have fun in inferno. Not to mention the balancing of the game is way out of sorts. Or the fact that people being able to play like this have destroyed the AH and RMAH.

edit : who is that in your avatar? lol


----------



## Nw0rb

The AH broke the game period not the exploits there was more in d2 then d3 and ones that really broke the game but they never got fixed because people were not crying everyday about a new explote that they cant use cause they dont have the gear or boo hoo cant get it off the auction house...... id say its time to get over it....

And the chick is from lost girl Ksenia Solo


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Apparently the wiz exploit has been addressed already. ha!


even if it wasn't

it'll probably patched today

they always do these ninja fixes on Tuesdays


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> The AH broke the game period not the exploits there was more in d2 then d3 and ones that really broke the game but they never got fixed because people were not crying everyday about a new explote that they cant use cause they dont have the gear or boo hoo cant get it off the auction house...... id say its time to get over it....
> And the chick is from lost girl Ksenia Solo


Like the other guy said it effected the ah. Also why do people keep com,paring d3 to d2 exploit/bug/launch? D2 came out 12 years ago you would think Blizzard would have learned from their mistakes and improved upon them guess not with the mentality of who cares let's just give everyone top gear loot and god mode cause who cares right


----------



## AllGamer

IMO they game was more fun when it was just released, before they started nerfing the crap out of it

after you buy everything there's to buy from the GAH or RMAH, the game cease to be fun as there's nothing more to look forward to

specially when going through 5 pages of GAH or RMAH shows nothing new or comparable in stats to what you already own.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Like the other guy said it effected the ah. Also why do people keep com,paring d3 to d2 exploit/bug/launch? D2 came out 12 years ago you would think Blizzard would have learned from their mistakes and improved upon them guess not with the mentality of who cares let's just give everyone top gear loot and god mode cause who cares right


For a single player game YES who CARES!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> IMO they game was more fun when it was just released, before they started nerfing the crap out of it
> after you buy everything there's to buy from the GAH or RMAH, the game cease to be fun as there's nothing more to look forward to
> specially when going through 5 pages of GAH or RMAH shows nothing new or comparable in stats to what you already own.


Because some of us aren't rich enough to buy 100+ mil worth of gear or spend $100+ on items.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> For a single player game YES who CARES!


It makes the game not fun knowing that your struggling to get through while others are breezing through raking in gold and cash due to an exploit and that you cannot afford to buy upgrades due to how inflated everything has become.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> For a single player game YES who CARES!


am i the only one who views this more as a multi player game? Maybe I'll solo a bit more today (haven't soloed since early nightmare). I tend to have more fun with a party when we're all yelling and running away from mobs and then discuss a plan of action. Or exchanging ideas for builds ...

anyway, i'm actually surprised blizzard hasn't fixed the bug yet. Regardless, the AH is doing pretty well without the fix - and any fix right now will be too late anyway.

Tried out the exploit yesterday with my party in inferno act II (it was a public game but I told them I was gonna test it out and they agreed. ) and we had a ton of fun dealing with mobs. Granted, not having to run around and use your environment to split elite packs can get boring pretty quickly ...


----------



## squall325

can anyone assist me in finishing act 2 inferno? im just after magda right now. so slow progressing with my monk. add me Jay#6600


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> IMO they game was more fun when it was just released, before they started nerfing the crap out of it
> after you buy everything there's to buy from the GAH or RMAH, the game cease to be fun as there's nothing more to look forward to
> specially when going through 5 pages of GAH or RMAH shows nothing new or comparable in stats to what you already own.


I will agree. The only marginal fun I still have is either 4 player runs because some hilarious deaths always occur or MF farming to sell items on the AH or RMAH.


----------



## Nw0rb

Ill help anyone that needs it nw0rb#1271


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Because some of us aren't rich enough to buy 100+ mil worth of gear or spend $100+ on items.
> It makes the game not fun knowing that your struggling to get through while others are breezing through raking in gold and cash due to an exploit and that you cannot afford to buy upgrades due to how inflated everything has become.


make one char of each class.. then when an exploit pops up, you can use it too!


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> make one char of each class.. then when an exploit pops up, you can use it too!


hahahaha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I took the Wizard God Mode exploit for a spin after I got off work and it made me realize something; Blizzard's itemization SUCKS and is the core of most players' frustrations. I farmed A3 Seigebreaker a few times and got a lot of ilvl 63 drops. I think 2 of them may be able to sell in AH currently for 100-200K gold. All these exorcists, heaven strands, archon stuff, and other ilvl 63 goodies in 3-4 runs, absolutely 0 items I could use. I have to admit, this only makes me not want to play D3 even more. My D3 playtime has already sunk like the Titanic this last month and after picking up Max Payne 3 during the Steam Summer Sales, I will probably just play that until patch 1.0.4


----------



## Rickles

with guild wars 2 looming on the horizon and great games like internet checkers, I just find myself having a really hard time even logging in anymore.. I logged in twice yesterday, and both times I couldn't muster up the willpower to actually play the game. I just grabbed all my failed auctions, didn't relist any of them and logged out. I don't see myself spending any more significant amount of time on this game, and that is kind of disappointing, as I could/would always revisit D2 a couple times a year.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

On of the things that really pisses me off about D3 is how they force linearity on you. You are forced to sit through and cancel their crappy story cutscenes and dialogues. I don't want your crappy plot and CGI cutscenes Blizzard, and being forced to cancel them again and again does not help. Blizzard needs to hurry up and offer a mode where you have an open world just full of bosses, elite packs, and normals, just like in D2. They can take their subpar story and poorly written quest dialogues and shove it. I just want to kill demons and have fun.


----------



## MaxFTW

I have been going through oasis for like 8 times because the checkpoints on that are borked, at one point i needed kulles head and then i could be done, But now it reverts me back to the start of oasis D:

If anyone from the EU servers is glitching while they can :3 Can i join you ? Lvl 57 barb is my main, got a lvl 30 wiz too


----------



## Nethermir

darn, that barb exploit would've helped me a lot to get past act 3, but now it is most likely patched


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I took the Wizard God Mode exploit for a spin after I got off work and it made me realize something; Blizzard's itemization SUCKS and is the core of most players' frustrations. I farmed A3 Seigebreaker a few times and got a lot of ilvl 63 drops. I think 2 of them may be able to sell in AH currently for 100-200K gold. All these exorcists, heaven strands, archon stuff, and other ilvl 63 goodies in 3-4 runs, absolutely 0 items I could use. I have to admit, this only makes me not want to play D3 even more. My D3 playtime has already sunk like the Titanic this last month and after picking up Max Payne 3 during the Steam Summer Sales, I will probably just play that until patch 1.0.4


some theories say that blizz nerfed item drops all around while they were working on how to patch the exploit. just a thought.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> some theories say that blizz nerfed item drops all around while they were working on how to patch the exploit. just a thought.


I wouldn't put it past Blizzard. They are truly taking Koktick's message about taking the fun out of gaming to heart.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> On of the things that really pisses me off about D3 is how they force linearity on you. You are forced to sit through and cancel their crappy story cutscenes and dialogues. I don't want your crappy plot and CGI cutscenes Blizzard, and being forced to cancel them again and again does not help. Blizzard needs to hurry up and offer a mode where you have an open world just full of bosses, elite packs, and normals, just like in D2. They can take their subpar story and poorly written quest dialogues and shove it. I just want to kill demons and have fun.


Choose the boss quest and port to the areas with the elites, thats how we far. No quests... we did this on Act 2 with Belial and now we're doing it on Act 3 with Azmodan. We farm all the areas for champs, then kill the boss.

My biggest problem now is I'm the only of my friends to beat the game until last night. My buddies figured out the Archon glitch and cheated their way to the end.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> with guild wars 2 looming on the horizon and great games like internet checkers, I just find myself having a really hard time even logging in anymore.. I logged in twice yesterday, and both times I couldn't muster up the willpower to actually play the game. I just grabbed all my failed auctions, didn't relist any of them and logged out. I don't see myself spending any more significant amount of time on this game, and that is kind of disappointing, as I could/would always revisit D2 a couple times a year.


You sure do stop by a lot just to tell us how much you don't like and don't play the game







or to tell us of some other game you might be playing... I'm sure GuildWars 2 and Internet Checkers have their own places to discuss them at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Blizzard. They are truly taking Koktick's message about taking the fun out of gaming to heart.


If they did nerf drops from the time they knew about the exploit til the time they patched it out, honestly i think it was the best to do.
1. shut the whole server down til they figure it out, hurting everyone alot.
2. make wizards unplayable or specific runes unusable, hurting all wizards a moderate amount.
3. try to patch it quickly with little to no testing, potentially breaking something else badly.
4. nerf drops at the highest level, making like a 1% chance of getting something actually good not happen for a few hours while they fix stuff.
5.something else I didn't think of








MAYBE you lost the 1 in a 1000000 drop of a million+ item, maybe you didn't. Being that you were exploiting anyways, how can you be mad if they did nerf the drops rates for a bit?
If you were already unhappy with the game, took advantage of the godmode, got 1 good million gold item, then the exploit was removed.... you still have your 1 good item, but would that make you enjoy the game more afterwards? Probably not, you'd just have a bit more money for a game you don't play often and don't enjoy


----------



## Rickles

It seems like every week there is something new that hurts the casual player and pushes them to the RMAH.
- Goblin nerf/game limits
-chest/jar nerf
-attack speed nerf
-wizard nerf
-upcoming MF swap nerf
-silly barbarian builds that work better than what was considered good builds
-wizard GG mode

Can you imagine going against a god mode wiz in pvp?? They could kill you in whites, and sure I may drop in from time to time to bash this game, but that is part of discussion, I mean I can't be the only one disappointed in how the game has gone _since_ launch. Let alone the stuff/changes known prior to launch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Choose the boss quest and port to the areas with the elites, thats how we far. No quests... we did this on Act 2 with Belial and now we're doing it on Act 3 with Azmodan. We farm all the areas for champs, then kill the boss.


I still see the quest objective or people with exclamation marks. I am also still unable to jump Acts. I basically want an open world like D2 where I can jump to any place in any act and simply farm to my heart's content. I don't want to be forced to sit through and cancel stuff constantly, which interrupts my gaming experience. This is just one thing that really grinds my gears currently about this game. Once we beat the game, we should not have to be forced through linearity again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> You sure do stop by a lot just to tell us how much you don't like and don't play the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or to tell us of some other game you might be playing... I'm sure GuildWars 2 and Internet Checkers have their own places to discuss them at.
> If they did nerf drops from the time they knew about the exploit til the time they patched it out, honestly i think it was the best to do.
> 1. shut the whole server down til they figure it out, hurting everyone alot.
> 2. make wizards unplayable or specific runes unusable, hurting all wizards a moderate amount.
> 3. try to patch it quickly with little to no testing, potentially breaking something else badly.
> 4. nerf drops at the highest level, making like a 1% chance of getting something actually good not happen for a few hours while they fix stuff.
> 5.something else I didn't think of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE you lost the 1 in a 1000000 drop of a million+ item, maybe you didn't. Being that you were exploiting anyways, how can you be mad if they did nerf the drops rates for a bit?
> If you were already unhappy with the game, took advantage of the godmode, got 1 good million gold item, then the exploit was removed.... you still have your 1 good item, but would that make you enjoy the game more afterwards? Probably not, you'd just have a bit more money for a game you don't play often and don't enjoy


My comment about Blizzard is that since the game started, not a single change has been made to promote "fun" in this game. All the so called "balances" and the frequent nerfs, all serve to take the fun out of the game and drive people towards the GAH/RMAH, which is inline with Activision CEO Koktick's mantra. There were multiple ways they could have dealt with this rather than an universal drop quality nerf (if this was true); such as disabling the Fracture rune or putting in a delay between casting Teleport and Archon. The main point I was trying to make however is that Blizzard has not made a single darn decision regarding this game that makes it more fun, just more frustrating.


----------



## AllGamer

you two are not the only ones, i'm also annoyed with Blizz, they are a bunch of Aholes

nothing but screwing loyal fans around.

I barely play this game now, i launch it every now and then, or simply to try out any new interesting thing to see if it works or not, but i don't play it for real anymore, it's not fun when i can't find the gear that i want in game as drop or from GAH / RMAH

i've been using the same gear for 2 month now, is kinda boring, i do have a GF set, but i'm not so much into farming gold to sell, and is also boring to just play to farm gold, is not fun.
I'm in the process of trying out new build but can't really start until i complete the new set of gear, and people always beat the bidding at last minute or buy out the gears for ridiculous prices be it in gold or $

I'll wait until people gets bored of this game, and prices falls like a landslide then i can pick up the pieces i want for dirt cheap on the GAH / RMAH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My comment about Blizzard is that since the game started, not a single change has been made to promote "fun" in this game. All the so called "balances" and the frequent nerfs, all serve to take the fun out of the game and drive people towards the GAH/RMAH, which is inline with Activision CEO Koktick's mantra. There were multiple ways they could have dealt with this rather than an universal drop quality nerf (if this was true); such as disabling the Fracture rune or putting in a delay between casting Teleport and Archon. The main point I was trying to make however is that Blizzard has not made a single darn decision regarding this game that makes it more fun, just more frustrating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It seems like every week there is something new that hurts the casual player and pushes them to the RMAH.
> - Goblin nerf/game limits
> -chest/jar nerf
> -attack speed nerf
> -wizard nerf
> -upcoming MF swap nerf
> -silly barbarian builds that work better than what was considered good builds
> -wizard GG mode
> Can you imagine going against a god mode wiz in pvp?? They could kill you in whites, and sure I may drop in from time to time to bash this game, but that is part of discussion, I mean I can't be the only one disappointed in how the game has gone _since_ launch. Let alone the stuff/changes known prior to launch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still see the quest objective or people with exclamation marks. I am also still unable to jump Acts. I basically want an open world like D2 where I can jump to any place in any act and simply farm to my heart's content. I don't want to be forced to sit through and cancel stuff constantly, which interrupts my gaming experience. This is just one thing that really grinds my gears currently about this game. Once we beat the game, we should not have to be forced through linearity again.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My comment about Blizzard is that since the game started, not a single change has been made to promote "fun" in this game. All the so called "balances" and the frequent nerfs, all serve to take the fun out of the game and drive people towards the GAH/RMAH, which is inline with Activision CEO Koktick's mantra. There were multiple ways they could have dealt with this rather than an universal drop quality nerf (if this was true); such as disabling the Fracture rune or putting in a delay between casting Teleport and Archon. The main point I was trying to make however is that Blizzard has not made a single darn decision regarding this game that makes it more fun, just more frustrating.


you want more fun? Just wait, PvP is coming soon™.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you want more fun? Just wait, PvP is coming soon™


Assuming they do it correctly (nice on the Blizzard definition of soon BTW). I have very little faith in the D3 dev team at this point to do ANYTHING correctly. They are talking about arena team PVP though, so I can already tell it is going to end badly. The biggest problem right now with the D3 dev team is that they are so bent on trying to artificially delay game progress to artificially extend play time and therefore how long the RMAH stays up and running as opposed to making changes and fixes that are FUN for gamers. D2 was such a success, because it was fun and therefore rewarding. Loot quality in D2 was set to help players progress. They were generally useful. The sheer number of completely useless loot that D3 generates is mind boggling, but that is just beating a dead horse now. Forced story mode and limited follower capability is also NOT FUN. Same with rubber banding, which appears to have gotten worse since they last claimed to fix it. Like I mentioned before though, patch 1.0.4 is the final chance I am giving Blizzard to convince me they are "righting the ship" in the right direction, otherwise they will lose my goodwill and longstanding loyalty as a gamer and consumer.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Like I mentioned before though, patch 1.0.4 is the final chance I am giving Blizzard to convince me they are "righting the ship" in the right direction, otherwise they will lose my goodwill and longstanding loyalty as a gamer and consumer.


Have they stated a rough estimate on when they will try to get 1.0.4 out?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Have they stated a rough estimate on when they will try to get 1.0.4 out?


Nope. Not yet. Just Blizzard's president asking for us to be patient for it and that it has a bunch of goodies for us in the typical executive vague, PR speech that really tells us absolutely nothing more than what we already knew.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nope. Not yet. Just Blizzard's president asking for us to be patient for it and that it has a bunch of goodies for us in the typical executive vague, PR speech that really tells us absolutely nothing more than what we already knew.


I think I should have taken them a lot more serious when they said to lower expectations... although they could have been more honest and said "expect the quality of a free to play game with a cash store and pay to win system".


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think I should have taken them a lot more serious when they said to lower expectations... although they could have been more honest and said "expect the quality of a free to play game with a cash store and pay to win system".


There is nothing wrong with the RMAH in theory and in itself. Offering customers a legitimate store front is definitely better than leaving it up to the underground black market for loot. The problem is that while Mike tries to tell us with a straight face that the game is not geared towards the RMAH, Blizzard's actions have shown otherwise as the entire game and subsequent nerfs and patch decisions have all been made to artificially prolong loot farming and herding players to GAH/RMAH. Blizzard, actions speak louder than words and the overwhelming stench of design decisions cannot be masked by rosy words. Much of the inflation and loot problems would be addressed if Blizzard backtracks and make the loot system rewarding and itemization intelligent again.


----------



## funkyslayer

currently stuck at act 2 with my wiz and i just wondering if there are any good build or manadory build for a wiz in inferno act 2+ ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> currently stuck at act 2 with my wiz and i just wondering if there are any good build or manadory build for a wiz in inferno act 2+ ?


Are you trying to kite or melee?


----------



## -SE7EN-

I really hope they change their minds and don't go with arena-only PvP. even if it is completely separate and has no rankings whatsoever, to be able to 1v1 someone would be awesome to me. be able to just go in vs a friend and try build vs build or class vs class. I would probably spend more time doing that then an arena based one.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been going through oasis for like 8 times because the checkpoints on that are borked, at one point i needed kulles head and then i could be done, But now it reverts me back to the start of oasis D:
> If anyone from the EU servers is glitching while they can :3 Can i join you ? Lvl 57 barb is my main, got a lvl 30 wiz too


I'll give you a hand mate, add Smo #2882.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> currently stuck at act 2 with my wiz and i just wondering if there are any good build or manadory build for a wiz in inferno act 2+ ?


if you are lvl 47 you can try the God mode


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> if you are lvl 47 you can try the God mode


Didn't they fix that already?


----------



## funkyslayer

kite. have 22k HP 32k dps getting 2 shoted all the time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> kite. have 22k HP 32k dps getting 2 shoted all the time.


You get 2 shotted because you don't have enough life regeneration or resistances and no sort of real CC at all. With your stats, you cannot afford to get hit; you want to maintain as much distance between you and the enemies as possible (ideally your opponents should be off screen at all times) and unless you have more than 12% movement speed or some sort of CC, you will not be able to kite effectively. I suggest that you do the following:

- Change rune on Magic Missile to Seeker or change the ability to Charged Bolt (Piercing Orb)
- Swap out Disintegrate for Blizzard (Stark Winter)
- Swap out Glass Cannon for Galvanizing Armor
- Swap out Blur for Prodigy or the Arcane passive that increases AP regeneration
- Swap out Illusionist for Cold Blooded

If you have not already done so, I would get boots with 12% movement speed. Sage Seekers are great starter boots and decent quality ones can often be found for under a million gold. I would also sacrifice some Int for 300+ more HP and try to get your resistances to 400-500 unbuffed.


----------



## MaDeuce50

funkyslayer, which act are you playing? If its act 2, I can help you get through it but if its act 3, then forget it. You're going to need to spend a few hundred million to survive. Its crazy how the difficulty for each act are so far apart. I can walk through act 2 but I get anal rape without lube in act 3


----------



## Fr0sty

witch doctors big bad voodoo can stack









at least the attack speed buff of 20% does

just tested that with -SE7EN- and its epic









with 4 wd we could stack 80% attack speed buff + 30% more damage.. + if we all have pets it could be that amazingly easy to play inferno ... granted we can make pets survive in act III and IV

since there are 3 great option for big bad voodoo like

mana regen
life regen(5% of your total health pool a second for 20seconds)
damage rune(30% more damage)
longer duration rune

that would buff our attack speed by 80%.. on top of the attack speed gear you have on yourself.. so having 3 attacks per second isnt an impossible dream to have so it seems


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> witch doctors big bad voodoo can stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least the attack speed buff of 20% does
> just tested that with -SE7EN- and its epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 4 wd we could stack 80% attack speed buff + 30% more damage.. + if we all have pets it could be that amazingly easy to play inferno ... granted we can make pets survive in act III and IV
> since there are 3 great option for big bad voodoo like
> mana regen
> life regen(5% of your total health pool a second for 20seconds)
> damage rune(30% more damage)
> longer duration rune
> that would buff our attack speed by 80%.. on top of the attack speed gear you have on yourself.. so having 3 attacks per second isnt an impossible dream to have so it seems


oh darn. now that you've went and made it public... tomorrow we're going to be shutting down for another hotfix.







lololololololol seriously though, who else has a viable wd and wants to do mega-runs with us? would be nice to have 1 more pet doctor in the group, but even just having decent dps would be awesome. OCN BBV WD runs


----------



## TheYonderGod

My first day of Inferno


----------



## Dr zip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My first day of Inferno


oooh you are so lucky,didn't find any legendary item once


----------



## nerdybeat

It's sad finding legendaries... and the stat rolls are so bad they sell for more when salvaged -_-


----------



## Beens17

Speaking about legendaries...
I farmed hours on act 1\2\3 and never got a decent legendary or a set item.
I have a friend that started playing about 2 weeks ago so we always farm together
EVERY time we farm together he gets either a legendary or a set item
Even got a legendary plan for good set items that value at about 40-50m !!

Luckily, we will share the gold from that drop.

BTW, when he farm alone he never got legendary, only with me

Should i charge him for joining me? ^__^


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Got a 6 prop plan today.

Too bad it was for an iLvl 2H Crossbow.


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You get 2 shotted because you don't have enough life regeneration or resistances and no sort of real CC at all. With your stats, you cannot afford to get hit; you want to maintain as much distance between you and the enemies as possible (ideally your opponents should be off screen at all times) and unless you have more than 12% movement speed or some sort of CC, you will not be able to kite effectively. I suggest that you do the following:
> - Change rune on Magic Missile to Seeker or change the ability to Charged Bolt (Piercing Orb)
> - Swap out Disintegrate for Blizzard (Stark Winter)
> - Swap out Glass Cannon for Galvanizing Armor
> - Swap out Blur for Prodigy or the Arcane passive that increases AP regeneration
> - Swap out Illusionist for Cold Blooded
> If you have not already done so, I would get boots with 12% movement speed. Sage Seekers are great starter boots and decent quality ones can often be found for under a million gold. I would also sacrifice some Int for 300+ more HP and try to get your resistances to 400-500 unbuffed.


ok will try this when i get home from work.
But getting the +all resistance and sacrafising INT for HP. guessing damage will be low and res gear cost a fortune and i have like 40k atm.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> oh darn. now that you've went and made it public... tomorrow we're going to be shutting down for another hotfix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lololololololol seriously though, who else has a viable wd and wants to do mega-runs with us? would be nice to have 1 more pet doctor in the group, but even just having decent dps would be awesome. OCN BBV WD runs


i wouldnt put it past blizzard to nerf big bad voodoo attack speed stacking in the future

but for now we need more level 60 wd to farm with us

this is what i meant by having 4 pet witch doctors as epic






if we could have 2 more witch doctors with pets i would go on my pet gears with you guys and have some laugh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My first day of Inferno


you did very well for someone on his first run btw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> It's sad finding legendaries... and the stat rolls are so bad they sell for more when salvaged -_-


this aint a legendary btw.. its a set item.. big difference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Speaking about legendaries...
> I farmed hours on act 1\2\3 and never got a decent legendary or a set item.
> I have a friend that started playing about 2 weeks ago so we always farm together
> EVERY time we farm together he gets either a legendary or a set item
> Even got a legendary plan for good set items that value at about 40-50m !!
> Luckily, we will share the gold from that drop.
> BTW, when he farm alone he never got legendary, only with me
> Should i charge him for joining me? ^__^


a good friend wouldnt ask if its a good idea to charge gold to a friend because he thinks he's too lucky around him or whatnot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> ok will try this when i get home from work.
> But getting the +all resistance and sacrafising INT for HP. guessing damage will be low and res gear cost a fortune and i have like 40k atm.


dont go tanky wizzard.. dont sacrifice dps.. just dont get it.. seriously

i tried a tank witch doctor and didnt like it.. then i got myself some dps gears and now the packs melt in front of me.. even with tons of resist you are still going to be killed quite fast in inferno

glass cannons are suposed to dps for alot and that's how they survive


----------



## HarrisLam

does smokescreen dodge the acid spray and the explosions of belial?

If it doesn't, I want to quit this game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> does smokescreen dodge the acid spray and the explosions of belial?
> If it doesn't, I want to quit this game.


yes it does.. havent you tried it on lower difficulty levels on your own allready?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes it does.. havent you tried it on lower difficulty levels on your own allready?


I had no need to

Even in hell, I got through belial by dodging them by walking

it's not like that 1.5 seconds is easy to time either

I got to belial last night after getting so many close calls. The quest of acquiring ZK's head, man those elites.....invulnerable+fast+jailor.....

tried to outrun those wil constant vault and SS, then got to another pack that had waller.....

i managed to take the head in front of the 2 elite packs and cast my last SS to get to the portal, but preparation was definitely invovled there.

and then I got to belial and found out that not only does his explosions 1 shot me (my hp is not even close to the dmg), his spray also 1 shot me. This is the first time it happened in all 4 of the difficulies.

The explosion dodging depends on luck, but spray dodging is much harder, I got so pissed off I just left the game, leaving my 5 stacks behind.

and then I spend 1.5 mil in AH for 2 new items that should give me some 50-80 vit together, but I doubt that will get me through safely

what you said is definitely good news


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I had no need to
> Even in hell, I got through belial by dodging them by walking
> it's not like that 1.5 seconds is easy to time either
> I got to belial last night after getting so many close calls. The quest of acquiring ZK's head, man those elites.....invulnerable+fast+jailor.....
> tried to outrun those wil constant vault and SS, then got to another pack that had waller.....
> i managed to take the head in front of the 2 elite packs and cast my last SS to get to the portal, but preparation was definitely invovled there.
> and then I got to belial and found out that not only does his explosions 1 shot me (my hp is not even close to the dmg), his spray also 1 shot me. This is the first time it happened in all 4 of the difficulies.
> The explosion dodging depends on luck, but spray dodging is much harder, I got so pissed off I just left the game, leaving my 5 stacks behind.
> and then I spend 1.5 mil in AH for 2 new items that should give me some 50-80 vit together, but I doubt that will get me through safely
> what you said is definitely good news


LOL you are doing it wrong

just buy vitality gears on a glass cannon.. just go pure dps .. spam ss with prep and avoid if you run out of discipline.. if you can't kill him fast enough it means you dont have enough disc regen or just not enough disc outright simple

one of the few times id say stack vitality amongst other stats is on a witch doctor that has pets and wants to make em survive more in later acts of inferno.. by using big bad voodoo with life regen rune you get 5% of your total life per second in life regen.. meaning if you are a big tank setup with about 800 all resist unbuffed and 8k armor unbuffed it would not only save your life but save the life of your pet

otherwise dont even mention stacking vitality .. especially on a glass cannon class

ohh and here's a video of an awesome witch doctor one shoting the butcher in chicken form













215% weapon damage spell .. nothing too special about that




i did a build like this and it was fun.. but it requires so much dps to even attempt in inferno that it makes it near impossible







otherwise it would just be epic


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> a good friend wouldnt ask if its a good idea to charge gold to a friend because he thinks he's too lucky around him or whatnot


Sarcasm mate.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL you are doing it wrong
> just buy vitality gears on a glass cannon.. just go pure dps .. spam ss with prep and avoid if you run out of discipline.. if you can't kill him fast enough it means you dont have enough disc regen or just not enough disc outright simple
> one of the few times id say stack vitality amongst other stats is on a witch doctor that has pets and wants to make em survive more in later acts of inferno.. by using big bad voodoo with life regen rune you get 5% of your total life per second in life regen.. meaning if you are a big tank setup with about 800 all resist unbuffed and 8k armor unbuffed it would not only save your life but save the life of your pet
> otherwise dont even mention stacking vitality .. especially on a glass cannon class


while I agree, and that's also the direction i'm taking (I went from 47k hp to 24k hp, in order to buff my dps from 15k or so to 38k without sharpshooter buff), all i'm looking for at this moment is to not get 1 shoted by the acid spray, otherwise it's just too much to worry about for 1 boss. Literally everything belial does will 1 shot me right now, that is a lot of pressure, and a lot of luck to pass through each and every single "dodge test" coming out with a perfect score

just for the record, I have 27k hp when I tried last night, his acid spray deals 26k - 28k

And I have 46 discipline by the way....so it really can't get any better without throwing out 5 millions of cash, and i'm just 4 discipline away from the cap anyway. That is not to say it's hard to get +10 discipline on quiver and body armor, it's just that the ones that do either have stupid side stats, or have the right stats but cost 5 mil up

I'm already at 38k / 69k dps, it's a little hard to believe that this isn't enough for belial. I mean I could understand that I might need more dps to farm act 3 effectively, but that's a story for another time. I'm trying to rush past act 2 and I can't be stopping for belial, at least not like this.

anyway, what's bought is bought, I'll report my results tonight


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> while I agree, and that's also the direction i'm taking (I went from 47k hp to 24k hp, in order to buff my dps from 15k or so to 38k without sharpshooter buff), all i'm looking for at this moment is to not get 1 shoted by the acid spray, otherwise it's just too much to worry about for 1 boss. Literally everything belial does will 1 shot me right now, that is a lot of pressure, and a lot of luck to pass through each and every single "dodge test" coming out with a perfect score
> just for the record, I have 27k hp when I tried last night, his acid spray deals 26k - 28k
> And I have 46 discipline by the way....so it really can't get any better without throwing out 5 millions of cash, and i'm just 4 discipline away from the cap anyway. That is not to say it's hard to get +10 discipline on quiver and body armor, it's just that the ones that do either have stupid side stats, or have the right stats but cost 5 mil up
> I'm already at 38k / 69k dps, it's a little hard to believe that this isn't enough for belial. I mean I could understand that I might need more dps to farm act 3 effectively, but that's a story for another time. I'm trying to rush past act 2 and I can't be stopping for belial, at least not like this.
> anyway, what's bought is bought, I'll report my results tonight


38k dps without ss?

what difficulty are you on right now?

either your dps gear sucks for a demon hunter or you are in hell having problems with belial

i might even have a good 2 handed crossbow that would buff your dps for free

since i dont use it anyway pm me your bnet tag i'll add you

btw my dps gears give me 35k dps with 20% buff from a passive.. fully buffed i end up at 77k dps and i have another possible buff that i could use for special boss fight if i want that would give me 10% of my inteligence for each health globes taken.. and zombie dogs can give you health globes.. maybe giving me 10% to 20% intel buff more

if the new crossbow doesnt work i should be able to help you out kill belial


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> while I agree, and that's also the direction i'm taking (I went from 47k hp to 24k hp, in order to buff my dps from 15k or so to 38k without sharpshooter buff), all i'm looking for at this moment is to not get 1 shoted by the acid spray, otherwise it's just too much to worry about for 1 boss. Literally everything belial does will 1 shot me right now, that is a lot of pressure, and a lot of luck to pass through each and every single "dodge test" coming out with a perfect score
> just for the record, I have 27k hp when I tried last night, his acid spray deals 26k - 28k
> And I have 46 discipline by the way....so it really can't get any better without throwing out 5 millions of cash, and i'm just 4 discipline away from the cap anyway. That is not to say it's hard to get +10 discipline on quiver and body armor, it's just that the ones that do either have stupid side stats, or have the right stats but cost 5 mil up
> I'm already at 38k / 69k dps, it's a little hard to believe that this isn't enough for belial. I mean I could understand that I might need more dps to farm act 3 effectively, but that's a story for another time. I'm trying to rush past act 2 and I can't be stopping for belial, at least not like this.
> anyway, what's bought is bought, I'll report my results tonight


Your problem isn't damage, but rather, resistance. In inferno at present, going glass cannon is fine if you can guarantee you won't get hit hard - and that is near impossible if you run into a fast/invulnerable minion group or arcane types that just lay sentries every inch. I just took out belial yesterday with a friend (both wizards). He also went the dps route (staked 38K too, i think) and he died a lot more than I did.
Even if just for belial, trade some of your damage for resist. With even 30k dmg, you are capable of solo-ing belial with good resistance.
For my run yesterday, I traded my source for a shield - dropping dmg down - and then used magic weapon (15%) to get my damage to about 27k.

I always walk through his acid spray, it does at most 15%-20% damage to me but I recover from that fairly quickly with life regen. If at full health, I can also take a direct hit from him and survive without using diamond skin - i save that for the poison pools or if I see an incoming hit I can't avoid. (i'm using energy armor but with the 40% resist increase, not force armor). The only thing you should be getting killed by is his poison pools (at least that's what always got me) if you're unlucky enough to be in the middle of one when it explodes.

Try to pop up your resistances to 600+ (i would recommend 800-ish with all your buffs. I am between 700 and 850 with energy armor and my shield and I consider that pretty low for now.) and sacrifice a little damage. Considering how much damage you have, I'm very surprised belial lasts long enough to even transform in a solo game ...

I used to be all about damage and life in nightmare/hell. Inferno quickly taught me the importance of resistance even for ranged classes.

uber dps is only useful if you can't guarantee minimal hits.


----------



## HarrisLam

err.....really can't tell if serious

38k dps without sharpshooter buff is possible in hell act 2? If that really happens, that would mean I have at least a 1.1k dps weapon with decent stats AND reduce lv requirement (5) or above. Hell, I could have sold that for some money lol

I mean.....maybe my dps is below average, but that exaggeration is a bit much.

I got into inferno act 1 for about 2 weeks (2 weeks roughly equal to 10-15 hrs of gameplay in my standard)

and you know how weapon drops in act 1 are, so all I really got was the gold to get some better weapons. Still, my bank has never exceeded 10million at any point. It's at 2.4 mil right now, I think, and that isn't enough for even 2 pieces of gear that's better than what I already have. DH gear is going crazy in prices these days.

can't post pics since I'm at work, so I can't remember what most of my gear is, but I know my weapon is has 1350~1380 dps with no other stats, I also bought a new cloak and spent all my green gems for upgrades and put into it.

my helm is also upgradable, but it has 94 dex and 74 resist all, kinda dont want to swap out that resist lol. Helms better than this with *slightly* less resist can be easily found, but they go for over 1.5mil for sure.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> err.....really can't tell if serious
> 38k dps without sharpshooter buff is possible in hell act 2? If that really happens, that would mean I have at least a 1.1k dps weapon with decent stats AND reduce lv requirement (5) or above. Hell, I could have sold that for some money lol
> I mean.....maybe my dps is below average, but that exaggeration is a bit much.
> I got into inferno act 1 for about 2 weeks (2 weeks roughly equal to 10-15 hrs of gameplay in my standard)
> and you know how weapon drops in act 1 are, so all I really got was the gold to get some better weapons. Still, my bank has never exceeded 10million at any point. It's at 2.4 mil right now, I think, and that isn't enough for even 2 pieces of gear that's better than what I already have. DH gear is going crazy in prices these days.
> can't post pics since I'm at work, so I can't remember what most of my gear is, but I know my weapon is has 1350~1380 dps with no other stats, I also bought a new cloak and spent all my green gems for upgrades and put into it.
> my helm is also upgradable, but it has 94 dex and 74 resist all, kinda dont want to swap out that resist lol. Helms better than this with *slightly* less resist can be easily found, but they go for over 1.5mil for sure.


ahh its hell.. easy mode for my glass cannon doctor

why dont i hop on and help you kill belial


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Try to pop up your resistances to 600+ (i would recommend 800-ish with all your buffs. I am between 700 and 850 with energy armor and my shield and I consider that pretty low for now.) and sacrifice a little damage. *Considering how much damage you have, I'm very surprised belial lasts long enough to even transform in a solo game ...*


Speaking of resist man, I often go for high resist in gear, and there's hardly gear left on me that have no resist except the jewelry, and somehow I still only have ~400 resist

man.....how much do these things even cost.....I was once so happy for my ~9million bank....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahh its hell.. easy mode for my glass cannon doctor
> why dont i hop on and help you kill belial


I'm laughing so hard right now at my failure of communication


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Speaking of resist man, I often go for high resist in gear, and there's hardly gear left on me that have no resist except the jewelry, and somehow I still only have ~400 resist
> man.....how much do these things even cost.....I was once so happy for my ~9million bank....
> I'm laughing so hard right now at my failure of communication


ok its either inferno belial or hell but i dont care right now.. pm me your btag i'll help you out with my high burst damage witch doctor


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm MadAlice #1929

I can't do anything right now since I'm at work

All I can do is talk









I had always meant to crop pics of my gear and post them here so you guys have something to laugh at, but its simply too much trouble so I never took the time out to do it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm MadAlice #1929
> I can't do anything right now since I'm at work
> All I can do is talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had always meant to crop pics of my gear and post them here so you guys have something to laugh at, but its simply too much trouble so I never took the time out to do it


i have some 204 dex gloves that with 150 intel + crit damage that wont even sell for 50k.. i might as well give em to you with that 700dps 2 hander with 48% crit damage

i'll add you in the meanwhile


----------



## HarrisLam

your 700dps crossbow aint gonna out-dps my 1.3k dps crossbow

what are you talking about


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> your 700dps crossbow aint gonna out-dps my 1.3k dps crossbow
> what are you talking about


1.3k dps bow and you only do 38k dps.. :O something must be wrong with your gears

if i had a 1.3k dps 1 hander for my wd i would be within the 120k dps unbuffed range

buffed i could even be within the 200k range

ill try to look into my stash for an upgrade for you because you deffinatly need it


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 1.3k dps bow and you only do 38k dps.. :O *something must be wrong with your gears*
> if i had a 1.3k dps 1 hander for my wd i would be within the 120k dps unbuffed range
> buffed i could even be within the 200k range
> ill try to look into my stash for an upgrade for you because you deffinatly need it


ya, I'm trying to figure that out too

I dont have much bonus on critical damage, not sure if that could make that big of a difference

my dex is probably on the low side, *i think* its not at 2000 yet, but I also dont think it has that much impact


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya, I'm trying to figure that out too
> I dont have much bonus on critical damage, not sure if that could make that big of a difference
> my dex is probably on the low side, *i think* its not at 2000 yet, but I also dont think it has that much impact


crit damage and crit chance are the stats demon hunters should look for + high amount of dexterity

right now on my witch doctor i stand at 24% crit chance only because my voodoo mask sucks and my bracers and gloves have too much int and replacing them with very high int + crit would put me at 10mil a glove.. i need a tri-fecta glove basicly

tri-fecta = crit chance crit damage + attack speed

my crit damage is very low at 200%

yet my darts crit for mid 40k each tick.. and each cast has 3 ticks and each tick is 60% weapon damage

right now im trying to put some gold + crafting materials on the side so i could get 30 or 50 6 property gloves crafted in hope of finding my tri-fecta glove with the perfect intel roll and maybe sell a few to recup my money spent on the crafting

otherwise i would do way more dps with better crit gears


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Speaking of resist man, I often go for high resist in gear, and there's hardly gear left on me that have no resist except the jewelry, and somehow I still only have ~400 resist
> man.....how much do these things even cost.....I was once so happy for my ~9million bank....
> I'm laughing so hard right now at my failure of communication


Wait wait. Is this hell or inferno? I thought you were talking about inferno right?

In any case, i'm a super cheap dude. Until recently, I never spent more than 50-100k on gear (and all those that went over have turned out to be useless. ). I normal cap is 50k when i'm buying gear







.

Do you go for specific resist or +all resist? I build for +all resist and consider specifics a nice bonus.

Trade your vitality/damage for +all resist gear, set your cap to 200k and do a thorough search. Pretty sure will find suitable trades. Go one-hander now too and use the off-hand for something that helps your resistance.

If this is hell, I'm totally down to play with you guys







if It's inferno, my wounds are still fresh so ..


----------



## BankaiKiller

Just sold my legendary barb shield for 140 million, cool


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya, I'm trying to figure that out too
> I dont have much bonus on critical damage, not sure if that could make that big of a difference
> my dex is probably on the low side, *i think* its not at 2000 yet, but I also dont think it has that much impact


You need Crit Damage + Dex on a DH.
Be sure to get your bow/Xbow + gloves + rings + amulet with crit dmg

I have 1788 Dex on my DH, +285% crit damage... and a 717 2H bow... im at 84K DPS

Be sure to use Sharpshooter, Steady Aim, and Archery Skills as well

my downfall is that i have barely any resist - so if a bad guy even farts near me.. im dead lol


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> You need Crit Damage + Dex on a DH.
> Be sure to get your bow/Xbow + gloves + rings + amulet with crit dmg
> I have 1788 Dex on my DH, +285% crit damage... and a 717 2H bow... im at 84K DPS
> Be sure to use Sharpshooter, Steady Aim, and Archery Skills as well
> my downfall is that i have barely any resist - so if a bad guy even farts near me.. im dead lol


for those of you who kept claiming I need dex, crit dmg, crit chance and all

I call bullcrap

I say

All I need

is dat GOLD son!!!









no seriously, I know what's good, I just dont have the money to buy it. are you sure you took sharpshooter out of the equation with that 84K dps bro?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Wait wait. Is this hell or inferno? I thought you were talking about inferno right?
> In any case, i'm a super cheap dude. Until recently, I never spent more than 50-100k on gear (and all those that went over have turned out to be useless. ). I normal cap is 50k when i'm buying gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you go for specific resist or +all resist? I build for +all resist and consider specifics a nice bonus.
> Trade your vitality/damage for +all resist gear, set your cap to 200k and do a thorough search. Pretty sure will find suitable trades. Go one-hander now too and use the off-hand for something that helps your resistance.
> If this is hell, I'm totally down to play with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if It's inferno, my wounds are still fresh so ..*


LOLOL @ bold

inferno man, absolutely inferno

I was cheap until I got into inferno, I started spending some. Comfort zone now is anywhere below 500k, maybe 1 mil if it looks attractive

still dont want to pay over a million for an item









still got the crossbow for a very high price though









I aim for high resist all in my gear, I mean like 60 up. my helm alone has 74, my amulet has 69, the down side of these 2 is that they only have some dex on the side and absolutely nothing else.

dam, it looks like I REALLY need to start cropping my gear and have you guys take a look. Its not like my bank could change much of the situation I'm in right now, but its the least I could do


----------



## StaticFX

no, thats with sharpshooter.. its a must for DH

without - im at about 38K


----------



## HarrisLam

then we even then

I've always said the 38k is withOUT SS

Still, I found it pretty amazing that you can achieve same dps with a 717 dps crossbow

and I dont remember my dex being significantly lower than yours (1788?)


----------



## Fr0sty

inferno act II is bs but i can do kulle rather easily.. belial is another story.. but it sure aint super hard

i could do a special build just to kill belial with you .. of course you would need to have the caltrop rune for 45% weapon damage and stack as much as your disc allow without prep.. and i'll do my burst dps for as long as i can

and also use the spike trap with the runes that deal the most damage obviously just to make my dps'ing more effective

and btw if you want to know how much resist you need to tank belial.. its within that 700 to 800 region.. wich is the maximum on gears iirc

but intel adds all resist.. so the technical max is higher obviously.. but still dont focus on being tanky to save you because even a monk with 1800 all resist buffed cannot solo act IV inferno








and yes that monk has lots of life on hit


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> inferno act II is bs but i can do kulle rather easily.. belial is another story.. but it sure aint super hard
> i could do a special build just to kill belial with you .. of course you would need to have the caltrop rune for 45% weapon damage and stack as much as your disc allow without prep.. and i'll do my burst dps for as long as i can
> and also use the spike trap with the runes that deal the most damage obviously just to make my dps'ing more effective
> and btw if you want to know how much resist you need to tank belial.. its within that 700 to 800 region.. wich is the maximum on gears iirc
> but intel adds all resist.. so the technical max is higher obviously.. but still dont focus on being tanky to save you because even a monk with 1800 all resist buffed cannot solo act IV inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that monk has lots of life on hit


I will tank him for you if you need as well. Hits me like a wet noodle on my barb, well except when he does the whole poison everywhere but i got ways around that.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> then we even then
> I've always said the 38k is withOUT SS
> Still, I found it pretty amazing that you can achieve same dps with a 717 dps crossbow
> and I dont remember my dex being significantly lower than yours (1788?)


whats your crit dmg? It makes your DPS skyrocket!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> inferno act II is bs but i can do kulle rather easily.. belial is another story.. but it sure aint super hard
> i could do a special build just to kill belial with you .. of course you would need to have the caltrop rune for 45% weapon damage and stack as much as your disc allow without prep.. and i'll do my burst dps for as long as i can
> and also use the spike trap with the runes that deal the most damage obviously just to make my dps'ing more effective
> and btw if you want to know how much resist you need to tank belial.. its within that 700 to 800 region.. wich is the maximum on gears iirc
> but intel adds all resist.. so the technical max is higher obviously.. but still dont focus on being tanky to save you because even a monk with 1800 all resist buffed cannot solo act IV inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that monk has lots of life on hit


Int adds all resist??


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> whats your crit dmg? It makes your DPS skyrocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Int adds all resist??


yes

10% scaling

so for 1000 int you get 100 all resist

it says on the description of inteligence.. it says inteligence is damage for witch doctors and wizzards and also all resist

my dream for my witch doctor would be to hit the 2800 intel without my intel buffs









because i can stack up to 50% of my total intel on a passive buff + 160 per soul harvest stack it would make me tanky once buffed LOL


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> your 700dps crossbow aint gonna out-dps my 1.3k dps crossbow
> what are you talking about


Does your xbow have any good stats or is it just a blue xbow with %dmg. I ask because a lower damage xbow with +dex and crit dmg will out DPS your xbow.

I also disagree with stacking +resist all on a DH. You should be smoke screening through any ground affect damage and using your traps + mobility. You are also going to pay through the nose on the gear because you are competing with Monks but to each their own.

Don't remember my battletag offhand but I see you posted yours in an earlier thread. If you still need help with the act when I get home from work I will help.


----------



## HarrisLam

dammit man, 5 mins till get off from work and you guys are getting me all excited and sheet







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> whats your crit dmg? It makes your DPS skyrocket!


it should be pathetic.

Though I feel comfortable about being at the same dps as you, cuz my dmg output will be way more consistent if we talk about no SS









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> inferno act II is bs but i can do kulle rather easily.. belial is another story.. but it sure aint super hard
> i could do a special build just to kill belial with you .. of course you would need to have the caltrop rune for 45% weapon damage and stack as much as your disc allow without prep.. and i'll do my burst dps for as long as i can
> and also use the spike trap with the runes that deal the most damage obviously just to make my dps'ing more effective
> and btw if you want to know how much resist you need to tank belial.. its within that 700 to 800 region.. wich is the maximum on gears iirc
> but intel adds all resist.. so the technical max is higher obviously.. but still dont focus on being tanky to save you because even a monk with 1800 all resist buffed cannot solo act IV inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes that monk has lots of life on hit


lol I use none of those skills you mentioned. Even if you have to use them, I can't guarantee I know how to use them even semi-effectively

I dont need to tank him, I just need to make the situation so that the only thing he has that could 1 hit me are his arms (which takes nothing more than 1 vault to avoid) and the explosions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Does your xbow have any good stats or is it just a blue xbow with %dmg. I ask because a lower damage xbow with +dex and crit dmg will out DPS your xbow.
> I also disagree with stacking +resist all on a DH. You should be smoke screening through any ground affect damage and using your traps + mobility. You are also going to pay through the nose on the gear because you are competing with Monks but to each their own.
> Don't remember my battletag offhand but I see you posted yours in an earlier thread. If you still need help with the act when I get home from work I will help.


1st part, you are correct, it is blue with no stats

I understand what you're trying to say, but 1350 vs 717? really? 717 is almost as little as half, thats all I'm getting at.

unless his crit chance is also like 3 times of what I have when SS is off, I guess.


----------



## StaticFX

its all so confusing!!! lol

I assume that resistance to all is better than physical resistance right?

so for my DH - i need to boost my Res to all so i can survice more than a scratch...
finally made it to Act II inferno.. and those sand wasps darts kill me like a guillotine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> its all so confusing!!! lol
> I assume that resistance to all is better than physical resistance right?
> so for my DH - i need to boost my Res to all so i can survice more than a scratch...
> finally made it to Act II inferno.. and those sand wasps darts kill me like a guillotine.


If you are a monk, maybe. If you are anything else? Yes. All Resist on items with the other stats you want however are really expensive.


----------



## Ploppytheman

oops


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> dammit man, 5 mins till get off from work and you guys are getting me all excited and sheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it should be pathetic.
> Though I feel comfortable about being at the same dps as you, cuz my dmg output will be way more consistent if we talk about no SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I use none of those skills you mentioned. Even if you have to use them, I can't guarantee I know how to use them even semi-effectively
> I dont need to tank him, I just need to make the situation so that the only thing he has that could 1 hit me are his arms (which takes nothing more than 1 vault to avoid) and the explosions
> 1st part, you are correct, it is blue with no stats
> I understand what you're trying to say, but 1350 vs 717? really? 717 is almost as little as half, thats all I'm getting at.
> unless his crit chance is also like 3 times of what I have when SS is off, I guess.


no caltrop? :O what sort of demon hunter are you?

are you even sure its not a monk that you gave him a xbow?

having an abbility to deal 45% weapon damage just from monsters crossing the trap + the spike trap dealing their weapon damage via the best dps rune helps alot deal damage fast for a boss kill

try it solo with those skills.. and btw its not hard to use.. just place em in the top corner where belial would obviously slam the ground with his fist and once it hits the ground it should trigger the trap dealing good damage + your main abbility while he doesnt trigger the trap.. ohh and take something that deals massive dps.. like rain of vengence ..maybe even use mark of death to debuff him

there are many good skills to use with demon hunter for boss fights

i have a dh at level 30 that i havent touched in a couple days.. but i was face rolling the content and leveling some xp is boring








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> its all so confusing!!! lol
> I assume that resistance to all is better than physical resistance right?
> so for my DH - i need to boost my Res to all so i can survice more than a scratch...
> finally made it to Act II inferno.. and those sand wasps darts kill me like a guillotine.


resist all is every resistance.. so if you have 450 resist all it means you have a minimum of 450 resist to physical but if you have some resist physical in some gears your resist to physical will be higher.. but resist all is much simpler.. but cost more

max resist all on gears is 70 iirc.. but gettting int + max resist all gives you more resist all if you so aim to get resist


----------



## MaxFTW

Unlocked inferno and i dont know how to build a barb


----------



## sepheroth003

Well as much as I try to put this game down after beating inferno, my friends are still playing, so I'm still logging in. If you guys need help with any of the bosses in Inferno I'm more than willing to help. I'm available most nights between 6:30-10 central time.

I play a dual wield whirlwind barb. Stats are estimates as I am at work...
34k hp
900+ all resists
18k+ dps
2000 Life on hit

I solo'd all of inferno, have beat all the boses for multiple friends as well.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Unlocked inferno and i dont know how to build a barb


Haha you posted as I was typing my previous message.

I recommend a dual wield whirlwind build. You can go super heavy on the DPS or extremely defensive and sacrifice DPS. Just by changing 3-4 pieces of gear and my passive skills I go from 18k dps to 54k. So generally Ill play at 54k dps in Act 1, 26k in act 2, 18k the rest of the game to pickup those defensive stats.

I wish I could explain more in detail on gear choices but here are a few tips.

-Resistances
All resist is obviously preferred. Physical resist comes in second. All the other single resists such as poison, fire, lightning, etc are pretty negligable and shouldn't be focused on.

-Armor
Armor is increadibly important. Moreso than you would think. Get over 9k with your skills and you can live in Act 2 very easily, Act 3 will be doable. Just remember you get 1 armor per strength, so a piece with 200 armor and 100 strength is better than a piece with 250 armor and 25 strength. Higher item levels generally have more armor, also look for the +armor stat.

-Life on Hit
Life on hit is huge. Obviously vitality will play an important role as well because you have to be able to take the hits, but generally if your resistances, armor, and life on hit are high enough you will never die. Definately worth sacrificing dps for LOH.

Kripparian
This is the dude who beat diablo on hardcore with a barb. He is very good, I posted a link below to the Whirlwind build he has been using for fun, but I was able to beat the game with it. Note: without looking my whirlwind build might be slightly different but you'll at least get an idea how it works.

Build - 




Gear -


----------



## iARDAs

I am getting fed up with the lag in this game

I just started playing the game again and everytime i do a spell for the first time or explore an unexplored area, the game stutters.

I hate it, i really do.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> while I agree, and that's also the direction i'm taking (I went from 47k hp to 24k hp, in order to buff my dps from 15k or so to 38k without sharpshooter buff), all i'm looking for at this moment is to not get 1 shoted by the acid spray, otherwise it's just too much to worry about for 1 boss. Literally everything belial does will 1 shot me right now, that is a lot of pressure, and a lot of luck to pass through each and every single "dodge test" coming out with a perfect score
> just for the record, I have 27k hp when I tried last night, his acid spray deals 26k - 28k
> And I have 46 discipline by the way....so it really can't get any better without throwing out 5 millions of cash, and i'm just 4 discipline away from the cap anyway. That is not to say it's hard to get +10 discipline on quiver and body armor, it's just that the ones that do either have stupid side stats, or have the right stats but cost 5 mil up
> I'm already at 38k / 69k dps, it's a little hard to believe that this isn't enough for belial. I mean I could understand that I might need more dps to farm act 3 effectively, but that's a story for another time. I'm trying to rush past act 2 and I can't be stopping for belial, at least not like this.
> anyway, what's bought is bought, I'll report my results tonight


You need to post your stats and spec when you ask for help or no one can tell you what you are doing wrong.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aPXTVj!YeT!YYZZcY

Thats your build. Use a templar and stand in the middle. Wait fro templar to attack before you, templar will be your tank until he dies so you can focus on DPS.

I had way less dps than you when I killed belial per nerf. The snakes one shot me and the game lagged so bad that it took me like 20 tries to get past the snakes (they one shot me). I think on the 3rd time I got the phase 3 I owned belial ezpz, might have even been first dont remember.

Just smokescreen the breath, how is this even a problem!?!??! He doesn't do the breath that often you should have enough SS for breath and if you mess up on arms. You can use vault and tactical advantage instead of bat/MFD if your really bad at dodging the arms or something.

Seems like a L2P issue imo. The only hard part about belial are the invis instagib snakes which you can go sit in a corner to deal with ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> its all so confusing!!! lol
> I assume that resistance to all is better than physical resistance right?
> so for my DH - i need to boost my Res to all so i can survice more than a scratch...
> finally made it to Act II inferno.. and those sand wasps darts kill me like a guillotine.


What? Are you a melee DH? Didnt even know that was viable, pretty sure it wont work in act 2 inferno without insane gear either. I killed the bees on warrior and monk super easily all you do is get the timing of the bees down and youll never get hit, its super easy. And they arent darts they are little explosive bees. I dont know why melee have so much trouble with them...

can you post ur build and gear, maybe I can use my monks gear to try melee DH rofl...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Your problem isn't damage, but rather, resistance. In inferno at present, *going glass cannon is fine if you can guarantee you won't get hit hard - and that is near impossible if you run into a fast/invulnerable minion group or arcane types that just lay sentries every inch.*
> 
> *Inferno quickly taught me the importance of resistance even for ranged classes.
> uber dps is only useful if you can't guarantee minimal hits.*


What? This thread makes me sad. The whole point of being a glass cannon is to NOT get hit or hit so few times that you don't have to invest in defensive stats.

Fast? Be Faster. Make them slower. Or both.

Invulnerable? Use a snare/root and piercing or targeted spells or AoE ground spells

Arcane? This one is pretty difficult. I'm not sure everyone can deal with arcane, but this is a really advanced tactic that I have developed over a few hundred hours that makes arcane a lot easier. Now remember that my character has extremely good gear and I am very good at games so you may not be able to recreate this for yourself but it works for me in 99% of situations. What you do is when you see an arcane mob you damage it how you normally would. When it drops an arcane sentry, take note of its positioning and time of drop and where it was placed in relation to the pack you are fighting. While doing this also make note of any other mobs around you if you hadn't cleared the trash beforehand. You also need to be aware of your terrain because terrain can really infringe on your ability to nullify the arcane sentry. Take note of key areas such as doors, ramps, gaps, even open areas. When you have all of these variables nailed down you have to do the really tricky part. An arcane sentry will spin but where it stops nobody knows! Since the arcane sentry spins you will have to calculate its radius, not to be confused with its diameter. Now Imagine if infinite arcane sentries were placed on the exact same point in space time, you would of course see a complete purple circle. This is the area that you would want to avoid since it is possible for the beam to spawn pointing at YOU! So you are safest outside of this imaginary infinite arcane beam. Finally you must use some mechanical skill to leverage your mouse point into an area that would not possibly result in death while simultaneously "left clicking" or holding move. Continue moving until you are clear of the area, you may have to make a few clicks if your first one isn't accurate.

Congratulations you have nullified arcane sentry and have a free affix that will cause no trouble!


----------



## Fr0sty

maximum possible ammount of intel on every perfect pieces of gear would put me at 2986 intel without gems and without my buffs

3000 intel seems very doable

http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are a monk, maybe. If you are anything else? Yes. All Resist on items with the other stats you want however are really expensive.


um ya think!??? lol no kidding!

its hard enough to just get a little more dex on stuff without having to pay millions..


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> What? Are you a melee DH? Didnt even know that was viable, pretty sure it wont work in act 2 inferno without insane gear either. I killed the bees on warrior and monk super easily all you do is get the timing of the bees down and youll never get hit, its super easy. And they arent darts they are little explosive bees. I dont know why melee have so much trouble with them...
> can you post ur build and gear, maybe I can use my monks gear to try melee DH rofl...


here is my build
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aeYdhl!TYe!cbbbcc

how do i post my gear?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> how do i post my gear?


There is no easy way right now, screenshots and cropping my friend! lol

They are going to come out with a armory type thing like wow has. Again who knows when that will happen.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> its all so confusing!!! lol
> I assume that resistance to all is better than physical resistance right?
> so for my DH - i need to boost my Res to all so i can survice more than a scratch...
> finally made it to Act II inferno.. and those sand wasps darts kill me like a guillotine.


The simple answer is, Yes. Resist All is king. However as a DH it should NEVER be in your gear equation. You are a high damage, high mobility class. You should be avoiding damage through your movement and using abilities such as smoke screen (1.5 sec invulnerability when runed) for those instances where you can not avoid damage.

The reason I suggest physical resist only is from my own experience with the class.
1) It is cheaper than gear with +resist all.
2) I only care about avoiding physical damage. Specifically mobs that throw spears and mobs that run fast or can jump long distances to melee you.

All other damage types are easily avoided, honestly even spears. Most of the mobs in this game do short ranged ground affect style damage. Since you are ranged you should never be close enough to these ground affects. If you come up against a pack with vortex or teleport you wait for those abilities to cast and you smoke screen away, laying a trap behind you to snare/dmg the group.

If wasps are killing you, you are not mobile enough. Shoot a couple times and move, rinse repeat or use a high damage hate skill to 1 shot them.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no caltrop? :O what sort of demon hunter are you?
> are you even sure its not a monk that you gave him a xbow?
> having an abbility to deal 45% weapon damage just from monsters crossing the trap + the spike trap dealing their weapon damage via the best dps rune helps alot deal damage fast for a boss kill
> try it solo with those skills.. and btw its not hard to use.. just place em in the top corner where belial would obviously slam the ground with his fist and once it hits the ground it should trigger the trap dealing good damage + your main abbility while he doesnt trigger the trap.. ohh and take something that deals massive dps.. like rain of vengence ..maybe even use mark of death to debuff him
> there are many good skills to use with demon hunter for boss fights
> i have a dh at level 30 that i havent touched in a couple days.. but i was face rolling the content and leveling some xp is boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resist all is every resistance.. so if you have 450 resist all it means you have a minimum of 450 resist to physical but if you have some resist physical in some gears your resist to physical will be higher.. but resist all is much simpler.. but cost more
> *max resist all on gears is 70 iirc.. but gettting int + max resist all gives you more resist all if you so aim to get resist*


Pretty sure I have a shield that has 73 all resist ..








The cap for shield is 80. Only rings and amulets max out at 70 all resist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to post your stats and spec when you ask for help or no one can tell you what you are doing wrong.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aPXTVj!YeT!YYZZcY
> Thats your build. Use a templar and stand in the middle. Wait fro templar to attack before you, templar will be your tank until he dies so you can focus on DPS.
> I had way less dps than you when I killed belial per nerf. The snakes one shot me and the game lagged so bad that it took me like 20 tries to get past the snakes (they one shot me). I think on the 3rd time I got the phase 3 I owned belial ezpz, might have even been first dont remember.
> Just smokescreen the breath, how is this even a problem!?!??! He doesn't do the breath that often you should have enough SS for breath and if you mess up on arms. You can use vault and tactical advantage instead of bat/MFD if your really bad at dodging the arms or something.
> Seems like a L2P issue imo. The only hard part about belial are the invis instagib snakes which you can go sit in a corner to deal with ok.
> What? Are you a melee DH? Didnt even know that was viable, pretty sure it wont work in act 2 inferno without insane gear either. I killed the bees on warrior and monk super easily all you do is get the timing of the bees down and youll never get hit, its super easy. And they arent darts they are little explosive bees. I dont know why melee have so much trouble with them...
> can you post ur build and gear, maybe I can use my monks gear to try melee DH rofl...
> What? This thread makes me sad. The whole point of being a glass cannon is to NOT get hit or hit so few times that you don't have to invest in defensive stats.
> Fast? Be Faster. Make them slower. Or both.
> Invulnerable? Use a snare/root and piercing or targeted spells or AoE ground spells
> Arcane? This one is pretty difficult. I'm not sure everyone can deal with arcane, but this is a really advanced tactic that I have developed over a few hundred hours that makes arcane a lot easier. Now remember that my character has extremely good gear and I am very good at games so you may not be able to recreate this for yourself but it works for me in 99% of situations. What you do is when you see an arcane mob you damage it how you normally would. When it drops an arcane sentry, take note of its positioning and time of drop and where it was placed in relation to the pack you are fighting. While doing this also make note of any other mobs around you if you hadn't cleared the trash beforehand. You also need to be aware of your terrain because terrain can really infringe on your ability to nullify the arcane sentry. Take note of key areas such as doors, ramps, gaps, even open areas. When you have all of these variables nailed down you have to do the really tricky part. An arcane sentry will spin but where it stops nobody knows! Since the arcane sentry spins you will have to calculate its radius, not to be confused with its diameter. Now Imagine if infinite arcane sentries were placed on the exact same point in space time, you would of course see a complete purple circle. This is the area that you would want to avoid since it is possible for the beam to spawn pointing at YOU! So you are safest outside of this imaginary infinite arcane beam. Finally you must use some mechanical skill to leverage your mouse point into an area that would not possibly result in death while simultaneously "left clicking" or holding move. Continue moving until you are clear of the area, you may have to make a few clicks if your first one isn't accurate.
> Congratulations you have nullified arcane sentry and have a free affix that will cause no trouble!


I agree that even melee classes shouldn't be getting killed by the wasps/bees/whatever the hell they are. After they release the smaller poison ones, there is a delay before the next release. Plus, they poisoned ones are slow and always travel in a straight line (plus, they have a limited range and explode after anyway).

Why does the thread make you sad?
Yeah, the whole point of glass cannon is to not get hit, but I stand by what I said that it is not 100% avoidable all the time. The vast majority of people who say they are rolling glass cannon builds don't have the playstyle to match. Glass cannon involves play style too







. you seem to have it but a lot don't haha.

There's no point in dealing 80k dmg with 200 all resist if you don't know to quickly evade a desecration pool or incoming mortar. I'm addressing the mindset that pure damage + neglecting resistance without a matching play style is a good idea for inferno. it is not. You'll be screwed once you meet a mortar+ jailer for instance. You can't avoid getting jailed. If you're always getting killed 4+ times by a single elite mob in early inferno, you're doing something wrong.

Arcane sentries are fun to play with lol. Took a while but I learned how to avoid them as well (except jailer/frozen + arcane ... in which case, you're fried without resist/armor).
Sometimes, things block your escape path (minions, illusionists, etc) so escaping isn't always an option. At that point, having better resistance/armor becomes invaluable. I have survived many times in places where other members of my party all died off due to horrible resistances. You sometimes see a barb happily rocking 400 resist and then asking "hey, why am I dying so much and you are still alive as a wiz!?!?" ... makes you just want to rip out one of Cydea's legs and stab yourself in the eye with it ...

Catch my drift? Glass cannon is only useful if and only if you have a good play style to complement and as such, keep hits to a minimum. (btw, I tend to play a lot of public games with 4 members so my play style evolved to account for getting hit much harder than I was used to; which is why i went with resist/armor improvements. Was actually amazed at how quickly some monsters died with my pathetic damage the first time I tried to solo Act II inferno. Not as fun for me though )


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> too long to quote


After they nerfed the wasp's turn and burn by making them run away less, NO ONE should be killed fighting wasps unless they are elite packs or there are a crap ton of them at one time. A lot of people just don't seem to understand the concept of stutter step or attacking on the move. Even worse, a lot of players I have seen in public games seem to believe that they can just in desecration as a kiter. Even melee players can have trouble squatting on desecration. Glass cannon builds simply require you to be smart and aggressive. You HAVE to make smart pathing choices and too many times I watch players just run into walls or get trapped in corners because they don't know how to play their path in advance and are just running. They will learn though, or go broke and eventually quit.


----------



## funkyslayer

any 1 able to help me through act 2 inferno ? just shoot through it?

katastroffe#2617 EU


----------



## psyclum

well after both the wiz and barb exploits, i can finally say I'm no longer a fan of diablow. it's not a whine about not have wiz or barb (i have lvl 60 of both classes and used the exploits just to see what i can look forward to in act3 and 4) and the end results is.... even in god mode, i was unable to kill some of the mobs before enrage... extra health, shielding, illusionist on mobs that normally run away from you when you attack it..... it's simply not fun anymore. I was feeling like Tyrael while playing my god mode wiz, justice was met on that day... but a few got away because i was simply unable to kill it and didn't feel like chasing one mob down for 30mins even in god mode... I don't think there is anything else left to salvage from blizzard. they've hired too many SoE employees to run the show... I guess they will finally see that people are developing a deep hatred for what they have done to a globally beloved IP when they see the sales number for any kind of expansion for D3.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well after both the wiz and barb exploits, i can finally say I'm no longer a fan of diablow. it's not a whine about not have wiz or barb (i have lvl 60 of both classes and used the exploits just to see what i can look forward to in act3 and 4) and the end results is.... even in god mode, i was unable to kill some of the mobs before enrage... extra health, shielding, illusionist on mobs that normally run away from you when you attack it..... it's simply not fun anymore. I was feeling like Tyrael while playing my god mode wiz, justice was met on that day... but a few got away because i was simply unable to kill it and didn't feel like chasing one mob down for 30mins even in god mode... I don't think there is anything else left to salvage from blizzard. they've hired too many SoE employees to run the show... I guess they will finally see that people are developing a deep hatred for what they have done to a globally beloved IP when they see the sales number for any kind of expansion for D3.


I have 18k dps that I beat inferno with and didn't hit a single enrage timer...


----------



## StaticFX

fyi - anyone wanting to try PoE (Path Of Exile) they are having a free beta weekend. This coming weekend will be free for a server stress test.
just go download the client!

I have heard its good but have not tried it - I will be trying it this weekend.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I have 18k dps that I beat inferno with and didn't hit a single enrage timer...


this. i had 14-15k dps and they enraged once. it was 2 packs right beside each other and it took me a lil bit to work them down.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this aint a legendary btw.. its a set item.. big difference


Guess what... Set Items are Legendaries.

Derp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well after both the wiz and barb exploits, i can finally say I'm no longer a fan of diablow. it's not a whine about not have wiz or barb (i have lvl 60 of both classes and used the exploits just to see what i can look forward to in act3 and 4) and the end results is.... even in god mode, i was unable to kill some of the mobs before enrage... extra health, shielding, illusionist on mobs that normally run away from you when you attack it..... it's simply not fun anymore. I was feeling like Tyrael while playing my god mode wiz, justice was met on that day... but a few got away because i was simply unable to kill it and didn't feel like chasing one mob down for 30mins even in god mode... I don't think there is anything else left to salvage from blizzard. they've hired too many SoE employees to run the show... I guess they will finally see that people are developing a deep hatred for what they have done to a globally beloved IP when they see the sales number for any kind of expansion for D3.


If you are consistently hitting enraged timers, you are definitely playing outside your level. The ONLY time I ever see enraged timers are in group games against elite mobs with a lot of natural HP, the extra HP affix, and shielding.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> After they nerfed the wasp's turn and burn by making them run away less, NO ONE should be killed fighting wasps unless they are elite packs or there are a crap ton of them at one time. A lot of people just don't seem to understand the concept of stutter step or attacking on the move. Even worse, a lot of players I have seen in public games seem to believe that they can just in desecration as a kiter. Even melee players can have trouble squatting on desecration. *Glass cannon builds simply require you to be smart and aggressive.* You HAVE to make smart pathing choices and too many times I watch players just run into walls or get trapped in corners because they don't know how to play their path in advance and are just running. They will learn though, or go broke and eventually quit.


Truth. That was my story for the latter part of hell but going broke once forced me to start using my head when playing. I'll shamelessly lead elite packs in circles while laying blizzards over the entire path i'm leading them on (with hydra for constant damage ofc). Repeat until I get a good enough distance on them, turn around and start attacking (still with blizzards and hydra doing damage). When they get close, I have enough resistance to take a number of hits from them without dropping to critical health ... then I pop diamond skin to buy me some time for life regen/LoH to do some recovery while still attacking ... if they're not dead by this time, I'll just continue doing damage and taking hits, and when things start looking bad, drink a potion and repeat the cycle. With enough damage and a dash of common sense, most mobs will be gone in 1-2 of such cycles with a party. much sooner soloing.

Look at Act III for instance when you are underground. There is no reason not to lay traps/whatever at the (thankfully) tiny door posts and choke mobs there while you deal damage. Yet I see poor-resist heroes try to run into the mob and expect to survive.....

I'm by no means an super pro player but the kind of stuff that goes on in public games can be funny at times.

The funniest is when i see someone try to kite and instead of running to already explored/cleared areas, they run to unexplored areas and get the attention of yet another elite pack. We all pay the price but it's funny as hell to see people trying desperately to escape from two angry elite packs and hopefully be able to teleport/hit a waypoint before being used to wipe the floor. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> - snip -


If you were having trouble dealing with the mobs with godmode, maybe you weren't doing enough damage with your skill set? Tyrael is a useless man. lol


----------



## HarrisLam

belial pwned, after a few deaths of unlucky explosion hits and some unresponsive vaults









I kind of realize its just me cheaping out on using preparation, if I'm willing to use it, ill probably not even die once killing him

I hate using it because of the long cooldown









anyway here's my chart, I guess I'm lagging DPS because of crit chance and dmg

This is without archery by the way, I use tactical advantage to get me some movespeed, I use vault on top of SS so this is worth it (and this is the reason I dont have trap, in reply to someone's question earlier, my skills are in order SS, vault, prep and bat)

(without Sharpshooter)


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> this. i had 14-15k dps and they enraged once. it was 2 packs right beside each other and it took me a lil bit to work them down.


Oh hai! Saw you added me, haven't really talked to you or done anything yet. Where are you at for progression and/or farming?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*


Dh's don't have passives to buff crit dmg? 50% is really weak assuming you do use SS. I would imagine that would be your absolute biggest upgrade for dps if you are glass cannoning it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are consistently hitting enraged timers, you are definitely playing outside your level. The ONLY time I ever see enraged timers are in group games against elite mobs with a lot of natural HP, the extra HP affix, and shielding.


yah i guess most people have problems reading the *extra health, shielding, illusionist, on mobs that normally run away from you when you attack it* part of the post... and yah i had 1 set exactly like that. and another set that did not have illusionist but had waller.... i chased it all over the map with about 50 mobs aggroed and blocking my way... i was in god mode so i was able to keep chasing it. if i wasn't in god mode..... well you guys know what act3 and 4 are like... so... long story short. i can easily replicate the "god mode" exploit, i just have to whip out the credit card and simply pay to win... but does anyone really enjoy this game so much to spend $3000 just to see the exact same cut scene you saw back in normal + nightmare + hell? if you REALLY want to see that cut scene, you can just watch it in game or on youtube...


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> belial pwned, after a few deaths of unlucky explosion hits and some unresponsive vaults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of realize its just me cheaping out on using preparation, if I'm willing to use it, ill probably not even die once killing him
> I hate using it because of the long cooldown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway here's my chart, I guess I'm lagging DPS because of crit chance and dmg
> This is without archery by the way, I use tactical advantage to get me some movespeed, I use vault on top of SS so this is worth it (and this is the reason I dont have trap, in reply to someone's question earlier, my skills are in order SS, vault, prep and bat)
> (without Sharpshooter)


You need the crit damage - try to get some on rings, amulet, and weapons

that will boost you huge. if you are using SharpShooter and only have 40K, you will do well with Crit dmg

i have 1788 Dex , a 717 2h bow and SS and I am at 84K dps.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Oh hai! Saw you added me, haven't really talked to you or done anything yet. Where are you at for progression and/or farming?


I am in act 1 easymode with pet-wd, tank-barb, and basic-dh. i can do a2 with them if in a decent group.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> You need the crit damage - try to get some on rings, amulet, and weapons
> that will boost you huge. if you are using SharpShooter and only have 40K, you will do well with Crit dmg
> i have 1788 Dex , a 717 2h bow and SS and I am at 84K dps.


You're right just like I said he needs crit dmg. However theres like 3 previous pages of him explaining his 39k dps is WITHOUT SS. Therefore you cannot compare it to your 84K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I am in act 1 easymode with pet-wd, tank-barb, and basic-dh. i can do a2 with them if in a decent group.


Well we should hookup sometime, I can show you how I run a DW WW barb. It's a ton of fun and extremely effective. I honestly believe you can beat the game with my build with ~5mil worth of gear.

As far as the Witch Doctor goes, I got over twice the time played on it than I do my barb... couldn't kill belial. The class is mostly broke right now IMO, the mana regen needs fixed before we have a whole lot variety in what we can play. Honestly after playing WW barb, I don't miss my WD at all.

I have a 56 wizard too, but I got the barb up first and haven't looked back lol.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are consistently hitting enraged timers, you are definitely playing outside your level. The ONLY time I ever see enraged timers are in group games against elite mobs with a lot of natural HP, the extra HP affix, and shielding.


that's the main reason i stopped playing Multi players

as a single player, i can quickly take down those elite packs

but on Public games, most n00bs doesn't even know how to work as a group to kill the elites, and they just run around like crazy, so it becomes like 1 or 2 vs an entire pack or 2 of elites with supper buffed HP and extra affixes due the 4 players bonus to the mobs.

there's no incentive in D3 to play public games

it's only fun when you play with people you know and have a strategy

like stacking WD, or stacking Monk / Barb auras


----------



## hijackerjack

Hey guys. I've got a 50 dollar best buy gift cars I want to spend and I was considering getting D3. I've heard a bunch of crap about the game and am unsure whether to get it or not. Would you guys say its a worthwhile game to get?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. I've got a 50 dollar best buy gift cars I want to spend and I was considering getting D3. I've heard a bunch of crap about the game and am unsure whether to get it or not. Would you guys say its a worthwhile game to get?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


not really. the entire game is about gear check. and in inferno, the gear check basically means credit card check. if you spend enough in the AH, you win and play the game in perma god mode. if you don't spend enough, you rage quit... that's about it.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. I've got a 50 dollar best buy gift cars I want to spend and I was considering getting D3. I've heard a bunch of crap about the game and am unsure whether to get it or not. Would you guys say its a worthwhile game to get?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> not really. the entire game is about gear check. and in inferno, the gear check basically means credit card check. if you spend enough in the AH, you win and play the game in perma god mode. if you don't spend enough, you rage quit... that's about it.
Click to expand...

Wow. Sounds like a blast... gotta love blizzard eh? Haha. I was thinking I'd end in a rage quit in inferno. I'm just so bored of BF3 and what not and wanted to get an RPG for a change haha. I guess I better dins a different one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Wow. Sounds like a blast... gotta love blizzard eh? Haha. I was thinking I'd end in a rage quit in inferno. I'm just so bored of BF3 and what not and wanted to get an RPG for a change haha. I guess I better dins a different one.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


it'll take you a while to even get to inferno, and some people do enjoy the game. it is not great as is right now, but there are improvements on the way, such as PvP. If you want a multiplayer RPG thats not an MMO, I'd say its worth 50. if not too big on it, you should wait for torchlight2 n see if it's good, as i think it's less expensive.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. I've got a 50 dollar best buy gift cars I want to spend and I was considering getting D3. I've heard a bunch of crap about the game and am unsure whether to get it or not. Would you guys say its a worthwhile game to get?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What are you wanting out of it? 10-12hours of gameplay on what I thought was a great story and fun gameplay, sure.

Developed end game with lots to do, not so much. Inferno is increadibly hard and the poster above is correct it's expensive to beat inferno, however, I think you can easily do it on the gold AH. You will just have to do some Act 1 and 2 farming to get there and know what your looking for in the AH.

I really enjoyed the game but once I beat inferno its like now what. I randomly farm for gear because all my friends still play and I think with Blizzards support the game is only going to get better. Next couple patches will introduce Legendaries that are hopefully...well.. legendary (good), and the patch after that PVP. Hopefully along those lines they reduce the random network and video lag that happens every once in a while. Overall the game is far from broke, it's just not nearly as good as it could have been.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yah i guess most people have problems reading the *extra health, shielding, illusionist, on mobs that normally run away from you when you attack it* part of the post... and yah i had 1 set exactly like that. and another set that did not have illusionist but had waller.... i chased it all over the map with about 50 mobs aggroed and blocking my way... i was in god mode so i was able to keep chasing it. if i wasn't in god mode..... well you guys know what act3 and 4 are like... so... long story short. i can easily replicate the "god mode" exploit, i just have to whip out the credit card and simply pay to win... but does anyone really enjoy this game so much to spend $3000 just to see the exact same cut scene you saw back in normal + nightmare + hell? if you REALLY want to see that cut scene, you can just watch it in game or on youtube...


Looks like you need to work on your reading comprehension before talking about others. I am talking about meeting a specific affix combo on mobs with already a crap ton of health that gain even more health in a multiplayer game. Simply having extra health, shielding, and illusionist on kiters is nothing. Those guys are everywhere. If you are using exploits and still cannot kill them, that is a PERSONAL issue, not an issue with the game. Let me lay down a few truths for you:

- I have NEVER, EVER used the RMAH (only GAH) and can farm Act 3 with no problem. No exploits, no buying from the RMAH, just simply playing the game and selling/buying in the GAH
- If you leave the kiter mobs alone, they WILL COME BACK. Don't chase them as you will only run into other mobs. The only time where chasing can remotely be considered OK is if you almost killed the treasure goblin
- If you are enraging consistently and if you are playing solo, the issue is with either your DPS, build, or player skill. Find out what you are lacking first before blaming the game design.

Diablo 3 has lots of issues for sure. However, none of the points you bring up really have any merits. I honestly think you are just under geared for the difficulty, don't know how to play properly, or have a poor build.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im just wondering, With gold find + magic find does it sack for the whole party?

say if player 1 had 100% gold find and player 2 had 100% gold find too, Does that mean the whole party gets 200% extra gold when they find it?

I ask this because when i was lvl 50 or so i had 74% gold find and the average pickup on hell in act 3 was 350-550 and i had a few players that said "Woah who has high gold buff" or something across those lines, But also i see people wanting to stack with players that have at least 80% gold find each and 80% magic find each, Especially in the chat.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I honestly think you are just under geared for the difficulty, don't know how to play properly, or have a poor build.


it's alittle hard to claim those 2 when i was in GOD MODE







there was no reason to wear anything except DPS gear since i cant take damage at the time... skill wise... how hard do you think it is to play a game in GOD MODE?







neither of your concerns really apply in this particular situation does it? would i normally chase after kiters? hell no... but in GOD MODE i wanted some payback and i went for it... yes they do come back if you dont chase them, but guess what, the enrage timer starts to tick down as soon as you engage them... so they'll just come back enraged one of these days anyway... skill wise... there isn't really much of that in this game. it's ENTIRELY about gear check... if you think different, then you are simply fooling yourself. anyone can beat act1/act2 if they have 30k dps and 800 all resist. ANYONE.... can you beat it with less using the "so called" skill? absolutely if you are willing to spend 20min to kite down a blue pack and multiple enrage resets... not to mention the 30k repair bill on each of your town trips... after you bang your head against the wall a few hundred times (i have level 60 in every single class) you realize... it's not really worth it. it's NOT fun dying to firechain/waller/vortex/desecrate over and over and over and over again just to get an ilevel 52 blue barb only belt with 52 int and 45 dex on it or a wiz only hat with 251 str on it.....

the best thing that happened in D3 was the god mode exploit. for 1 day, i was able to mow down hords after hords of demons like i used to in D2... i was able to get payback on every single invulnerable minion/shielding mobs that handed me millions of gold worth of repair bill in the past 2 months (granted the repair bill hike was only post 1.0.3 but the frustration is the same) all those reflect damage mobs that made me suicide my wiz and DH? DEAD. fire chain on normally fast mobs? DEAD. vortex, jailer, desecrate? DEAD. it's the first time i played diablow 3 that i actually enjoyed... do i normally play games in god mode? of course not. i enjoyed my ME2 and ME3 insanity games.(i never even played ME3 in anything other then insanity) but diablow3 is different because the game is NOTHING except a big gear check to force you to AH your way through the game. SKILL DOESN'T MATTER IN D3 it's all gear.... if you have the gear, you are basically in god mode if you have even the minimal level of skill or just read the msg board for the right loadout. if you don't have the right gear.... just how many times CAN you dodge those purple lasers + desecrate + plague + waller/jailer? seriously do you REALLY want to spend 20min on EACH and every blue pack and watch your 5 stacks of NV expire because they are simply a stupid mix of affixes?? or are you one of those who advocate skipping every pack that have hard affixes?

at the end of the day, you have to ask yourself, are you having FUN playing this GAME? if the answer is no.... time to move on.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im just wondering, With gold find + magic find does it sack for the whole party?
> say if player 1 had 100% gold find and player 2 had 100% gold find too, Does that mean the whole party gets 200% extra gold when they find it?
> I ask this because when i was lvl 50 or so i had 74% gold find and the average pickup on hell in act 3 was 350-550 and i had a few players that said "Woah who has high gold buff" or something across those lines, But also i see people wanting to stack with players that have at least 80% gold find each and 80% magic find each, Especially in the chat.


gold and magic find are averaged among the group members. so if you have 100 magic find, and your friend has 0 magic find, both of you get 50 magic find. this is the reason alot of people do NOT play in multiplayer because there are alot of MF/GF leeches out there. YOU might have 400 magic find, but if the rest of your team doesn't, your 400 gets averaged down to 100 MF for YOU and the rest of the team gets a free 100 magic find on your gear.... great for friends and family, but terrible for public game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ...


Too many things to pick apart in this rant here, so many in fact that I don't even consider it worth trying, considering you have no intention of continuing with the game. So with that said, I hope you find a game more suitable for your gaming skill level, because clearly D3 Inferno was beyond yours from what you saying. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> gold and magic find are averaged among the group members. so if you have 100 magic find, and your friend has 0 magic find, both of you get 50 magic find. this is the reason alot of people do NOT play in multiplayer because there are alot of MF/GF leeches out there. YOU might have 400 magic find, but if the rest of your team doesn't, your 400 gets averaged down to 100 MF for YOU and the rest of the team gets a free 100 magic find on your gear.... great for friends and family, but terrible for public game.


Woah

So its pretty much pointless me focusing on one of the GF/MF traits as i can just leech from other people?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Woah
> So its pretty much pointless me focusing on one of the GF/MF traits as i can just leech from other people?


If they have it and they are willing to share it, then yes.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Too many things to pick apart in this rant here, so many in fact that I don't even consider it worth trying, considering you have no intention of continuing with the game. So with that said, I hope you find a game more suitable for your gaming skill level, because clearly D3 Inferno was beyond yours from what you saying. I wish you the best of luck.


eventually, you'll realize what i'm saying is true enjoy the game and brush up on those "skills"







all i can say is you must not have played the game enough to come to the realization as i have


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Too many things to pick apart in this rant here, so many in fact that I don't even consider it worth trying, considering you have no intention of continuing with the game. So with that said, I hope you find a game more suitable for your gaming skill level, because clearly D3 Inferno was beyond yours from what you saying. I wish you the best of luck.
Click to expand...

So since when is D3 based on skill? We all know it's loot based

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Too many things to pick apart in this rant here, so many in fact that I don't even consider it worth trying, considering you have no intention of continuing with the game. So with that said, I hope you find a game more suitable for your gaming skill level, because clearly D3 Inferno was beyond yours from what you saying. I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually, you'll realize what i'm saying is true enjoy the game and brush up on those "skills"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say is you must not have played the game enough to come to the realization as i have
Click to expand...

This. Everyone will eventually reach their breaking point with this game. For me it was once I beat inferno and there was nothing left to do in the game. I'm hoping that's temporary, however.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> eventually, you'll realize what i'm saying is true enjoy the game and brush up on those "skills"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i can say is you must not have played the game enough to come to the realization as i have


This is rich coming from someone who says town visits result in 30K repair bills and is complaining about the game's difficulty.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So since when is D3 based on skill? We all know it's loot based
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Kiting is not gear dependent. You can easily farm Act 1-3 with inexpensive gear provided you kite properly. You don't need great gear as a kiter to farm Inferno, you just need to be smart and stay out of the way of stuff. This guy is talking about 30K repair bills and triggering enrage timers. That tells me the guy simply needs to l2play properly.

I agree that everyone does not have a breaking point and I have nothing against him finding the game not fun. Like my previous posts in this thread has blatantly stated, I am near that breaking point myself. It is true that this game has some serious flaws, but his complaints are personal issues, not through any broken difficulty of the game.


----------



## psyclum

well, you are the one that believes that i lacked gear in GOD MODE







so you definitely have skills that are beyond that of IMMUNITY TO DAMAGE










just enjoy the game till you realize it's not about skill. the game is built entirely around gear check. why do you think i had to pay 30k repair bills?







i did not meet the gear check for act3. pure and simple. you said you can kite, i believe you. but considering i have both a level 60 DH and a lvl 60 wiz, i think i'm somewhat familiar with the concept as well









anyway. as i said, enjoy the game as long as you can. you've already paid for it.


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm hopping on now if anyone needs help with anything. No clue how long Ill be on before switching to counter strike.







Valitri#1750


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well, you are the one that believes that i lacked gear in GOD MODE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you definitely have skills that are beyond that of IMMUNITY TO DAMAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just enjoy the game till you realize it's not about skill. the game is built entirely around gear check. why do you think i had to pay 30k repair bills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did not meet the gear check for act3. pure and simple. you said you can kite, i believe you. but considering i have both a level 60 DH and a lvl 60 wiz, i think i'm somewhat familiar with the concept as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway. as i said, enjoy the game as long as you can. you've already paid for it.


If you are triggering enrage proc in God Mode, then yes, you are having issues or build issues. Even when I was farming Act 3 with 300+ MF while using the exploit, I never proc enrage a single time. That means either you do not enough DPS due to build setup or lousy MF gear. Yes even with God Mode, spell builds and gear do matter.

Again, you don't need good gear to kite. You have can farm Act 1-4 with under 500 resistances and 25-30K DPS; it just takes a while. You pay 30k repair bills because you die. You have to die 7 times to accumulate that high a cost. If you are dying that many times as a kiter, there is a problem. I don't pay repair bills because I avoid dying. That is all there is to it. I have also seen decked out lvl 60 wizards and DH suck it up in Act 3, because they don't know how to kite effectively or intelligently and do dumb crap like sit in plague or desecration. There may not be any "game techniques" if that is the "skill" you are referring to, but there are still skills you can develop and refine, such as off screen kiting, intelligent pathing, spell timing, ect that are actually skills needed to play the game.

If you are arguing that gear can compensate for lack of skills and therefore make the game skill-less, then yes I agree with you there. That is called end game gear for a reason. However, you still need various skills to play this game, especially if you lack proper gear.


----------



## psyclum

the enrage trigger is because they run away from you every time you hit them. with shielding and extra health, it's VERY easy to trigger enrage.... they seem to have fixed some of the code to prevent you from cornering the mob so they cant run away but it's not a skill issue when the mob runs off the screen every time you hit the mob. yah you can wait for them to come back, but that will STILL trigger the enrage timer since you wont have enough hits in there to kill a shielded mob before enrage...

like i said, maybe you simply haven't tried to kill those type of affix combos. or you were just lucky and not get those combos but unless i go in there with 100k dps, those mobs will NOT die from the occasional 1 or 2 shots before shielding goes up and they move off my screen again.







enrage on immune minion/shielding mobs that run away from you is simply bad game design... but if you believe you are skilled enough to beat those, that just means you haven't fought enough of them to understand how bad the design is... the only way to beat that IS through gear. run in with 100k+ dps and melt it before it runs off AGAIN









as for kiting the mobs that kite you?... good luck with that


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the enrage trigger is because they run away from you every time you hit them. with shielding and extra health, it's VERY easy to trigger enrage.... they seem to have fixed some of the code to prevent you from cornering the mob so they cant run away but it's not a skill issue when the mob runs off the screen every time you hit the mob. yah you can wait for them to come back, but that will STILL trigger the enrage timer since you wont have enough hits in there to kill a shielded mob before enrage...
> like i said, maybe you simply haven't tried to kill those type of affix combos. or you were just lucky and not get those combos but unless i go in there with 100k dps, those mobs will NOT die from the occasional 1 or 2 shots before shielding goes up and they move off my screen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enrage on immune minion/shielding mobs that run away from you is simply bad game design... but if you believe you are skilled enough to beat those, that just means you haven't fought enough of them to understand how bad the design is... the only way to beat that IS through gear. run in with 100k+ dps and melt it before it runs off AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for kiting the mobs that kite you?... good luck with that


Or it could mean that you are just not good enough a player to face them intelligently/efficiently. It is only fair that mobs can kite since players kite all the time. Again, kiters only run a certain distance before they start chasing you again. They don't keep running unless you keep chasing like an idiot. If you are kiting and the kiter runs off, then wait and they will come back. That has ALWAYS been how people kite kiters. The game is designed so enemy kiters only run for a short time and distance before they come back to aggro you, unless you keep chasing and procing for them to run again. If you ever try the game again, try what I am suggesting. You WILL find out that I am right.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

On a more cheerful note, if anyone needs clearing Act 1-2 I will be more than glad to help. I am waiting to clear Act 3-4 after my homies get there so I can join them. Always much more fun playing with friends over VOIP than playing solo.









PS
Running Seigebreaker runs while jamming to Boogie Wonderland (if you think the one from Happy Feet was the original, please slap yourself. Such a disgrace to the original song) by EWF made playing D3 I dare say, fun again. Maybe it was just the music.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the enrage trigger is because they run away from you every time you hit them. with shielding and extra health, it's VERY easy to trigger enrage.... they seem to have fixed some of the code to prevent you from cornering the mob so they cant run away but it's not a skill issue when the mob runs off the screen every time you hit the mob. yah you can wait for them to come back, but that will STILL trigger the enrage timer since you wont have enough hits in there to kill a shielded mob before enrage...
> like i said, maybe you simply haven't tried to kill those type of affix combos. or you were just lucky and not get those combos but unless i go in there with 100k dps, those mobs will NOT die from the occasional 1 or 2 shots before shielding goes up and they move off my screen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enrage on immune minion/shielding mobs that run away from you is simply bad game design... but if you believe you are skilled enough to beat those, that just means you haven't fought enough of them to understand how bad the design is... the only way to beat that IS through gear. run in with 100k+ dps and melt it before it runs off AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for kiting the mobs that kite you?... good luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could mean that you are just not good enough a player to face them intelligently/efficiently. It is only fair that mobs can kite since players kite all the time. Again, kiters only run a certain distance before they start chasing you again. They don't keep running unless you keep chasing like an idiot. If you are kiting and the kiter runs off, then wait and they will come back. That has ALWAYS been how people kite kiters. The game is designed so enemy kiters only run for a short time and distance before they come back to aggro you, unless you keep chasing and procing for them to run again. If you ever try the game again, try what I am suggesting. You WILL find out that I am right.
Click to expand...

So you're saying a barb rolling a tank build is less intelligent because blizzard implemented a terrible system called enrage timers in a Diablo game?

How long it takes a player to kill a mob does not determine skill level.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So you're saying a barb rolling a tank build is less intelligent because blizzard implemented a terrible system called enrage timers in a Diablo game?
> How long it takes a player to kill a mob does not determine skill level.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Funny... my friend rolled with a tank barb build until Act 3. None of his gear till then was over $1 mill each. Then he wanted something new and converted whirlwind barb. I think you overestimate just how long you have to duke it out with a stack before enrage starts. He procced it a few times in SP and you know what he did? What any smart barb tank would be able to do, he tanked through enrage until he killed the stack a few seconds later. Unlike for Wizards and DH, tank barbs don't get raped by enrage. Their LoH and health regen sustains them. They also got a boat load of negate damage and CC abilities.

PS
I never said fast kills = high skill. It is a given that a kiting Wiz kills stuff faster. It is because he/she HAS TO or risk dying. It is also a given that a tanky monk or barb will take longer. It is a turtle and hare race; will the hare stay awake long enough to win or will the turtle's steadfastness hold out. Only the results matter, whether or not you kill stack and get da loot.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> So you're saying a barb rolling a tank build is less intelligent because blizzard implemented a terrible system called enrage timers in a Diablo game?
> How long it takes a player to kill a mob does not determine skill level.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Funny... my friend rolled with a tank barb build until Act 3. None of his gear till then was over $1 mill each. Then he wanted something new and converted whirlwind barb. I think you overestimate just how long you have to duke it out with a stack before enrage starts. He procced it a few times in SP and you know what he did? What any smart barb tank would be able to do, he tanked through enrage until he killed the stack a few seconds later. Unlike for Wizards and DH, tank barbs don't get raped by enrage. Their LoH and health regen sustains them. They also got a boat load of negate damage and CC abilities.
> 
> PS
> I never said fast kills = high skill. It is a given that a kiting Wiz kills stuff faster. It is because he/she HAS TO or risk dying. It is also a given that a tanky monk or barb will take longer. It is a turtle and hare race; will the hare stay awake long enough to win or will the turtle's steadfastness hold out. Only the results matter, whether or not you kill stack and get da loot.
Click to expand...

Fair enough. It sounded like if you were taking long enough to the point where enrage timers went off then you don't have enough skill.

I too went to whirlwind barb right before it got popular. Blizz will probably nerf it soon too.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Fair enough. It sounded like if you were taking long enough to the point where enrage timers went off then you don't have enough skill.
> I too went to whirlwind barb right before it got popular. Blizz will probably nerf it soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you take enough as a Wizard or DH to the point where enrage timer goes off (at that point, short of being a CM melee Wiz or tank DH, that typically spells death), then yes you don't have enough skill or DPS. If it is DPS, then why are you trying to play above your difficulty level? If it is skill, then well keep practicing if you want to get better. It is like all things in life. While I wouldn't say that Inferno is hard and I definitely wouldn't argue that gear can play a huge part with build viability, all of that should be a given. In most games I have played, great power usually comes at high costs. If I want to feel like a god laying waste to all in my way, I would expect to have to earn it. That being said, I still feel Blizzard's itemization is completely dumb and that they do it on purpose, but meh. What can you do? At the end of the day it is their game and they hold the right to run it into the ground if they want. Like I have said though, I am giving them 1.0.4 patch as a final chance. If they don't convince me, I will be done too. I still got Max Payne 3, a hotel in Minecraft, and Civilization 5 waiting eagerly to bring me entertainment.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Oh hai! Saw you added me, haven't really talked to you or done anything yet. Where are you at for progression and/or farming?
> Dh's don't have passives to buff crit dmg? 50% is really weak assuming you do use SS. I would imagine that would be your absolute biggest upgrade for dps if you are glass cannoning it.


archery gives you either crit damage.. more damage.. or more crit chance depending on weapon type

it just means he has no crit dmg gears on his dh at the moment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> As far as the Witch Doctor goes, I got over twice the time played on it than I do my barb... couldn't kill belial. The class is mostly broke right now IMO, the mana regen needs fixed before we have a whole lot variety in what we can play. Honestly after playing WW barb, I don't miss my WD at all.
> I have a 56 wizard too, but I got the barb up first and haven't looked back lol.


witch doctors are awesome man what are you talking about

we have big bad voodoo


----------



## p0isonapple

I'd like an honest opinion here. I'm a HARDCORE Diablo fan. I have the original games including Hellfire, all the books, posters, comics, action figures, etc, hell, I even originally founded the Diablo 3 Club here on OCN. I love it, well, loved it. Diablo III was a huge disappointment to me, as it was to a large number of hardcore diablo fans, but not for the same reasons. I found the end game to be very very broken, my class (monk) was total rubbish in inferno unless you had an insane amount of money to spend, and farming wasn't even possible, unless you were a Wizard or DH.

What's the state of the game currently? I read Mike's response, and the overall tone was less than encouraging. I want an honest opinion from you guys on what the end game is like, how monks are faring, are the legendaries actually legendary yet? I'd love to reinstall the game and have a blast, but I just want some input before I even bother.

Cheers anyone that helps!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> I'd like an honest opinion here. I'm a HARDCORE Diablo fan. I have the original games including Hellfire, all the books, posters, comics, action figures, etc, hell, I even originally founded the Diablo 3 Club here on OCN. I love it, well, loved it. Diablo III was a huge disappointment to me, as it was to a large number of hardcore diablo fans, but not for the same reasons. I found the end game to be very very broken, my class (monk) was total rubbish in inferno unless you had an insane amount of money to spend, and farming wasn't even possible, unless you were a Wizard or DH.
> What's the state of the game currently? I read Mike's response, and the overall tone was less than encouraging. I want an honest opinion from you guys on what the end game is like, how monks are faring, are the legendaries actually legendary yet? I'd love to reinstall the game and have a blast, but I just want some input before I even bother.
> Cheers anyone that helps!


Continue to stay away until patch 1.0.4 then pop back in and see. If it is still bad then, probably no more hope for the game.


----------



## HarrisLam

ok, if you guys want to argue about something, thats cool. But please, PLEASE do not cast the almighty spell of wall of text on me......I mean on us

I read every single post in this thread ever since launch of game, I did not read these walls of text in the last few pages

split your passages, seriously man, 4-line paragraph is about the max I wanna read.

I mean if its 5~6 I'll still try to read them, 7~8 if I'm really interested in what this person is saying, but when its over 10 lines, you know something isn't right

I obviously dont make the rules here, but its for the best of everybody
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im just wondering, With gold find + magic find does it sack for the whole party?
> say if player 1 had 100% gold find and player 2 had 100% gold find too, Does that mean the whole party gets 200% extra gold when they find it?
> I ask this because when i was lvl 50 or so i had 74% gold find and the average pickup on hell in act 3 was 350-550 and i had a few players that said "Woah who has high gold buff" or something across those lines, But also i see people wanting to stack with players that have at least 80% gold find each and 80% magic find each, Especially in the chat.


Instead of arguing with someone who decided they don't like the game (what prize do you get from convincing him back that the game isn't broken?), I'm MUCH more interested in this

can someone confirm this? I can't quite believe its true, but if it is....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> You need the crit damage - try to get some on rings, amulet, and weapons
> that will boost you huge. *if you are using SharpShooter and only have 40K*, you will do well with Crit dmg
> i have 1788 Dex , a 717 2h bow and SS and I am at 84K dps.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right just like I said he needs crit dmg. *However theres like 3 previous pages of him explaining his 39k dps is WITHOUT SS*. Therefore you cannot compare it to your 84K.
Click to expand...

YES, thank you, I can feel the hope of mankind once again after reading your reply

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> archery gives you either crit damage.. more damage.. or more crit chance depending on weapon type
> it just means he has no crit dmg gears on his dh at the moment


actually I do. I do have crit dmg gears.

hell I dont keep track of all my stats, but i know it has to be the gears cuz I don't even use archery. I use :

1) tactical advantage
2) sharpshooter
3) steady aim

1) and 2) are automatic. I really want the movespeed from 1.

steady aim over archery because 20% pure damage is WAY MORE than 50% critical damage (i have crossbow, obviously), even if its only situational


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Monks are tanky as hell, they might even tank better than most barbs. After stacking one kind of resist + all resist, bringing everything up to around ~1300 all, you can faceroll and not die to anything in Acts 3 + 4.

Legendaries are crap. End of discussion


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p0isonapple*
> 
> I'd like an honest opinion here. I'm a HARDCORE Diablo fan. I have the original games including Hellfire, all the books, posters, comics, action figures, etc, hell, I even originally founded the Diablo 3 Club here on OCN. I love it, well, loved it. Diablo III was a huge disappointment to me, as it was to a large number of hardcore diablo fans, but not for the same reasons. I found the end game to be very very broken, my class (monk) was total rubbish in inferno unless you had an insane amount of money to spend, and farming wasn't even possible, unless you were a Wizard or DH.
> What's the state of the game currently? I read Mike's response, and the overall tone was less than encouraging. I want an honest opinion from you guys on what the end game is like, how monks are faring, are the legendaries actually legendary yet? I'd love to reinstall the game and have a blast, but I just want some input before I even bother.
> Cheers anyone that helps!


it's unfortunate that the only honest opinion you'll get is your own







IMO the game has just gotten worse since launch. granted they reduced the amount mobs hit for in inferno so you don't get 1 shotted anywhere near as often, but they've also reduced the reason to be in inferno (repair bill, loot quality, etc) i farmed a whole day in god mode, didn't get a single piece of gear worth keeping







i'm not saying i'm well geared, i'm just saying even on a mediocre geared toon like mine, there was no upgrades from farming act3 in god mode....


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hell I dont keep track of all my stats, but i know it has to be the gears cuz I don't even use archery. I use :
> 1) tactical advantage
> 2) sharpshooter
> 3) steady aim
> 1) and 2) are automatic. I really want the movespeed from 1.
> steady aim over archery because 20% pure damage is WAY MORE than 50% critical damage (i have crossbow, obviously), even if its only situational


IMO sharpshooter is not really worth using at higher level inferno. you will only get the bang for your buck if you firebomb the elites/bosses and plan around that. there are too many regular trash for sharpshooter to build up any useful percentage. archery will give you more because unless you are willing to smokescreen, run outside of aggro range, and wait out the crit regen from sharpshooter, you'd likely not get much benefit on just normal hunting. it's just too situational and require too much waiting to get the benefits from sharpshooter.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Or it could mean that you are just not good enough a player to face them intelligently/efficiently. It is only fair that mobs can kite since players kite all the time. Again, kiters only run a certain distance before they start chasing you again. They don't keep running unless you keep chasing like an idiot. If you are kiting and the kiter runs off, then wait and they will come back. That has ALWAYS been how people kite kiters. The game is designed so enemy kiters only run for a short time and distance before they come back to aggro you, unless you keep chasing and procing for them to run again. If you ever try the game again, try what I am suggesting. You WILL find out that I am right.


your right man. you win







enjoy the game and sharpen those skills


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO sharpshooter is not really worth using at higher level inferno. you will only get the bang for your buck if you firebomb the elites/bosses and plan around that. there are too many regular trash for sharpshooter to build up any useful percentage. archery will give you more because unless you are willing to smokescreen, run outside of aggro range, and wait out the crit regen from sharpshooter, you'd likely not get much benefit on just normal hunting. it's just too situational and require too much waiting to get the benefits from sharpshooter.


have you mixed the skills up?

I currently equip a crossbow, archery will give me 50% bonus critical damage bonus. And if sharpshooter is useless in my situation, archery is REALLY useless

now, if I equip a bow and archery gives me 15% bonus damage, that would have been another story...

my next weapon will have some sort of crit damage / socket for sure, I just currently dont have any gold for that. I can imagine sharpshooter being actually good starting from 150% bonus crit dmg and up, I just have to suck it up and play by my solid regular damage at this moment.

by the way don't triple post, you can copy and paste the quotes to get all replies in 1 post


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I kind of realize its just me *cheaping out on using preparation*, if I'm willing to use it, ill probably not even die once killing him
> I hate using it because of the long cooldown


LOL not using prep... see I knew it was something simple.........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not really. the entire game is about gear check. and in inferno, the gear check basically means credit card check. if you spend enough in the AH, you win and play the game in perma god mode. if you don't spend enough, you rage quit... that's about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> just enjoy the game till you realize it's not about skill. the game is built entirely around gear check.
> anyway. as i said, enjoy the game as long as you can. you've already paid for it.


From my experience DH has a lot of ways to play with skill, melee classes not really and wizard somewhat. Basically glass cannon or no skill gear check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Funny... my friend rolled with a tank barb build until Act 3. None of his gear till then was *over $1 mill each*


Id like some gear over $1 mil each









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO sharpshooter is not really worth using at higher level inferno. you will only get the bang for your buck if you firebomb the elites/bosses and plan around that. there are too many regular trash for sharpshooter to build up any useful percentage. archery will give you more because unless you are willing to smokescreen, run outside of aggro range, and wait out the crit regen from sharpshooter, you'd likely not get much benefit on just normal hunting. it's just too situational and require too much waiting to get the benefits from sharpshooter.


Sharpshooter is extremely good for bosses and elites and even trash if you know what your doing. 3 Cluster arrows on trash really clears most of it out and then the time looting-next group you build up more crit. Plus if you have reflect/shield mobs you can burst those even harder or any other mob where you need to avoid them like teleport/vortex etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> have you mixed the skills up?
> I currently equip a crossbow, archery will give me 50% bonus critical damage bonus. And if sharpshooter is useless in my situation, archery is REALLY useless
> now, if I equip a bow and archery gives me 15% bonus damage, that would have been another story...
> my next weapon will have some sort of crit damage / socket for sure, I just currently dont have any gold for that. I can imagine sharpshooter being actually good starting from 150% bonus crit dmg and up, I just have to suck it up and play by my solid regular damage at this moment.
> by the way don't triple post, you can copy and paste the quotes to get all replies in 1 post


Rofl bro I don't even think you read my posts because almost every post of yours is you making mistakes that I already explained, le sigh......

I really need to stop reading this thread, although it is funny sometimes.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO sharpshooter is not really worth using at higher level inferno. you will only get the bang for your buck if you firebomb the elites/bosses and plan around that. there are too many regular trash for sharpshooter to build up any useful percentage. archery will give you more because unless you are willing to smokescreen, run outside of aggro range, and wait out the crit regen from sharpshooter, you'd likely not get much benefit on just normal hunting. it's just too situational and require too much waiting to get the benefits from sharpshooter.


well said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> have you mixed the skills up?
> I currently equip a crossbow, archery will give me 50% bonus critical damage bonus. And if sharpshooter is useless in my situation, archery is REALLY useless
> now, if I equip a bow and archery gives me 15% bonus damage, that would have been another story...
> my next weapon will have some sort of crit damage / socket for sure, I just currently dont have any gold for that. I can imagine sharpshooter being actually good starting from 150% bonus crit dmg and up, I just have to suck it up and play by my solid regular damage at this moment.
> by the way don't triple post, you can copy and paste the quotes to get all replies in 1 post


the time it takes for ss to ramp up with your very mediocre crit chance negate any benefit that ss might give

forget about archery for now and ss

forget about going tanky also

farm act I for gold and buy better dps gears with crit chance and crit damage..if you can get attack speed as a bonus then go for it

but dont cheap out on those


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well, you are the one that believes that i lacked gear in GOD MODE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you definitely have skills that are beyond that of IMMUNITY TO DAMAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just enjoy the game till you realize it's not about skill. the game is built entirely around gear check. why do you think i had to pay 30k repair bills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did not meet the gear check for act3. pure and simple. you said you can kite, i believe you. but considering i have both a level 60 DH and a lvl 60 wiz, i think i'm somewhat familiar with the concept as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway. as i said, enjoy the game as long as you can. you've already paid for it.


My repair bills are 40-50k. You had trouble with enrage timers using God Mode in inferno. My Barb that does little damage and built pure tank along with my buddy that is a DH, massivly undergeared, have zero trouble with enrage timers. Not to mention, that my buddy basicaly corpse flings rare/blue packs. Our total gear value is roughly 13-15mil (mine being the vast majority of that value). If you hit enrages with God Mode than either you are completely under geared or you are terrible, it is as simply as that.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> My repair bills are 40-50k. You had trouble with enrage timers using God Mode in inferno. My Barb that does little damage and built pure tank along with my buddy that is a DH, massivly undergeared, have zero trouble with enrage timers. Not to mention, that my buddy basicaly corpse flings rare/blue packs. Our total gear value is roughly 13-15mil (mine being the vast majority of that value). If you hit enrages with God Mode than either you are completely under geared or you are terrible, it is as simply as that.


with god mode on enrage timer doesnt matter

packing the most mf was the point.. being undergeared was celebrated with that glitch


----------



## Ploppytheman

Just bought a full MF set only cost me 10m gold, and about 6m of that was on the gem for helm so only 4m gold which is basically nothing. Having 296% base MF is sick, Im only 11-13% or so from the cap now







, still have 20/40k dps with no damage buffs like steady aim etc.

Im wondering the gear swap macro is bannable, I mean its not hard to gear swap but there are those 1/20 times where I die because of it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> well said
> the time it takes for ss to ramp up with your very mediocre crit chance negate any benefit that ss might give
> forget about archery for now and ss
> forget about going tanky also
> farm act I for gold and buy better dps gears with crit chance and crit damage..if you can get attack speed as a bonus then go for it
> but dont cheap out on those


No it doenst lol..... SS is technically best when you have low crit because it benefits you more. It increases your rate of crits by way more than if you have 30% like I do, and its still good if you know what your doing.

You dont get 5% crit and wait 30sec for every time you engage. If you use a cluster arrow build it is definitely worth it because you can get 3-4 CA to crit depending on IAS/hatred. Mob shielded, well not you have 6 seconds to build hatred and crit rating, same for invuln, same for XYZ where you cant shoot. For reference my CA can hit for over 500k on initial attack with LFB or 200k depending on skills/build/follower.

If I dont crit for 6 seconds then SS is equivalent to SA for me, and since my fight last so short due to burst my dps really is closer to the dps shown by SS.

Pro Tip:
I prefer to have 3-4 CA over 2 for a few reasons. First of all they do about the same overall dps but having more shots mean a more predictable damage curve and its easier to get them low for MF gear swap without accidently murdering them. It also allows you to carpetbomb trash so you can clear the screen in a few seconds with crit CA since more damage just means more overkill but more AoE is more effective damage.

The other reason is by increasing CA damage you almsot always increase ALL damage which isnt a good idea. Why? I crit a lot and doing a 170k-200k crit on trash with 100k hp is a massive waste of dps. I even use EF-CF and I still one shot every white if I crit with it. At this point im almost looking at bola or entangling.

When they took NT away DHs were left no good single target spells and still decent AoE. I mean DA does 240% WD on average to a single target which is nice but DA cant hold a candle to evasive fire which is almsot always doing 250% damage for two targets and most of the time doing 375% since you always have multiple targets, not to mention being instant, auto aim, almost as long range, and each hit will "stun" the enemy and the little backflip is really good if you know how to play. Plus its 33% more hatred generation per shot!!! The only good single target spells we have are scatter and cluster arrow and fan of knives. Impale just isnt even in the same ballpark as CA since its way harder to use and hit multiple targets, and thats only 1 rune. And even at half the cost of CA it doesnt matter because you can fire off more primaries instead of Impale. Impale is good damage but CA is better vs bosses and usually vs elites and always versus trash. Plus you cant abuse SS as much since you can only get 1/2 the shots in! Same problem for frost/EA arrow, way too much time casting and dont benefit from SS as much.

FoK is extremely good but with forced always online DRM with info streaming from the server its extremely hard to use this unless you live in Korea. Its like a 1/2 Cluster arrow that is also a slow, it clears trash in 20yrd radius AoE and does 320% WD for 10hatred which is insane!!! I think you can cast it without an animation so you can fit 2x CA scatter trap and FoK in one super burst combo.

Scatter Trap is 30hatred 900% WD single target that can also be AoE, you can turn your side to the mobs and place them in a line and kite them into it or use an obstacle to get 2-3 traps stacked or if you are really good underneath mobs before you engage since you can palce them super far away.

Or if your bad just use grenadier and vengeance with sharpshooter and you have 4 CA at your fingertips with increased regen from a bat and globes. Its not nearly as good or fun as the Korean style but its 80% as good with 0% of the skill. All your poor Aussies out there with lag can appreciate this build


----------



## Zantrill

Inferno, Act II, 5 Stacks... The best item, I know U're jelly


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Just bought a full MF set only cost me 10m gold, and about 6m of that was on the gem for helm so only 4m gold which is basically nothing. Having 296% base MF is sick, Im only 11-13% or so from the cap now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still have 20/40k dps with no damage buffs like steady aim etc.
> Im wondering the gear swap macro is bannable, I mean its not hard to gear swap but there are those 1/20 times where I die because of it...
> No it doenst lol..... SS is technically best when you have low crit because it benefits you more. It increases your rate of crits by way more than if you have 30% like I do, and its still good if you know what your doing.
> You dont get 5% crit and wait 30sec for every time you engage. If you use a cluster arrow build it is definitely worth it because you can get 3-4 CA to crit depending on IAS/hatred. Mob shielded, well not you have 6 seconds to build hatred and crit rating, same for invuln, same for XYZ where you cant shoot. For reference my CA can hit for over 500k on initial attack with LFB or 200k depending on skills/build/follower.
> If I dont crit for 6 seconds then SS is equivalent to SA for me, and since my fight last so short due to burst my dps really is closer to the dps shown by SS.
> Pro Tip:
> I prefer to have 3-4 CA over 2 for a few reasons. First of all they do about the same overall dps but having more shots mean a more predictable damage curve and its easier to get them low for MF gear swap without accidently murdering them. It also allows you to carpetbomb trash so you can clear the screen in a few seconds with crit CA since more damage just means more overkill but more AoE is more effective damage.
> The other reason is by increasing CA damage you almsot always increase ALL damage which isnt a good idea. Why? I crit a lot and doing a 170k-200k crit on trash with 100k hp is a massive waste of dps. I even use EF-CF and I still one shot every white if I crit with it. At this point im almost looking at bola or entangling.
> When they took NT away DHs were left no good single target spells and still decent AoE. I mean DA does 240% WD on average to a single target which is nice but DA cant hold a candle to evasive fire which is almsot always doing 250% damage for two targets and most of the time doing 375% since you always have multiple targets, not to mention being instant, auto aim, almost as long range, and each hit will "stun" the enemy and the little backflip is really good if you know how to play. Plus its 33% more hatred generation per shot!!! The only good single target spells we have are scatter and cluster arrow and fan of knives. Impale just isnt even in the same ballpark as CA since its way harder to use and hit multiple targets, and thats only 1 rune. And even at half the cost of CA it doesnt matter because you can fire off more primaries instead of Impale. Impale is good damage but CA is better vs bosses and usually vs elites and always versus trash. Plus you cant abuse SS as much since you can only get 1/2 the shots in! Same problem for frost/EA arrow, way too much time casting and dont benefit from SS as much.
> FoK is extremely good but with forced always online DRM with info streaming from the server its extremely hard to use this unless you live in Korea. Its like a 1/2 Cluster arrow that is also a slow, it clears trash in 20yrd radius AoE and does 320% WD for 10hatred which is insane!!! I think you can cast it without an animation so you can fit 2x CA scatter trap and FoK in one super burst combo.
> Scatter Trap is 30hatred 900% WD single target that can also be AoE, you can turn your side to the mobs and place them in a line and kite them into it or use an obstacle to get 2-3 traps stacked or if you are really good underneath mobs before you engage since you can palce them super far away.
> Or if your bad just use grenadier and vengeance with sharpshooter and you have 4 CA at your fingertips with increased regen from a bat and globes. Its not nearly as good or fun as the Korean style but its 80% as good with 0% of the skill. All your poor Aussies out there with lag can appreciate this build


ohh i get it now you know everything about the game

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Inferno, Act II, 5 Stacks... The best item, I know U're jelly


i am deffinatly jelly of that holy damage


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Inferno, Act II, 5 Stacks... The best item, I know U're jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am deffinatly jelly of that holy damage
Click to expand...

It's all yours good sir... I'll even pay you to take it out of spite


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> It's all yours good sir... I'll even pay you to take it out of spite


nahh its ok.. i have plenty of 150dps 2 hander i got from inferno

that i think ill be able to manage without this godly weapon


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Continue to stay away until patch 1.0.4 then pop back in and see. If it is still bad then, probably no more hope for the game.


Any info about when they will apply the patch ?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> It's all yours good sir... I'll even pay you to take it out of spite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nahh its ok.. i have plenty of 150dps 2 hander i got from inferno
> 
> that i think ill be able to manage without this godly weapon
Click to expand...

noop... don't you know you could own any in hell with this? Come on man... I got this in Inferno with 5 stacks... BY MYSELF! Should that not mean something?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh i get it now you know everything about the game


it took you *THIS* long to figure out?


----------



## TheLordofTrolls

Am I only one to think European AH inflated more highly as compared to American AH? Do you think that items on EU AH is far more expensive than items in Am. AH?


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh i get it now you know everything about the game


Ploppy is the King of Diablo 3. I cannot believe anybody is still questioning his wisdom. =D


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it took you *THIS* long to figure out?


Thats what happens when you put a German who played starcraft at masters in super ez game like D3. This game is like finger painting and Im picasso.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh this is starting to get good


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> YES, thank you, I can feel the hope of mankind once again after reading your reply


Thank you, I like to read more than I post. Hence my 3k post count in 5.5 years lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Legendaries are crap. End of discussion


I disagree, Legendary weapons are complete crap. There are good legendaries. Look at the Skull Grasp for an example. Bul Kathos Wedding Band is a very nice piece that you can get cheap as well. I'm excited to see what they do with legendaries in the next patch since they said they are making them better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh this is starting to get good


You know it!

I was so mad, last night I bought the pattern to make Flawless Star Ruby, think it cost 550k or so... Then I proceded to take out my three +42 Strength gems from my chest and made 3 +46 strength gems. With the pattern (which I didnt even get to use before running out of gems) and upgrading my gems, it cose 2.1mil to get 12 strength







Talk about a bad move lol


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Inferno, Act II, 5 Stacks... The best item, I know U're jelly


i got something ALMOST as good as that off of inferno diablow


----------



## BankaiKiller

So I have all this gold to spend, and i'm having trouble with what to actually spend my 120mil gold on.
Spent 15 mil on a weapon and 5 mil on a source

if i'm glass cannon wizard, I should be stacking intel,vit,crit damage,crit chance, AP on crit, and all resis right?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> if i'm glass cannon wizard, I should be stacking intel,vit,crit damage,crit chance, AP on crit, and all resis right?


My wiz is only 56 so take my opinion with little merrit, but I think if you are stacking vit so you can take a few hits, then you should get decent life regen to get that life back up.

I know my Act 3 wiz buddy stacks the crap out of life regen. Not 100% sure if it's the correct thing to do but kind of makes sense I guess, this is off the assumption life on hit isnt going to work nearly as well for you as it does my barb.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Thank you, I like to read more than I post. Hence my 3k post count in 5.5 years lol
> 
> You know it!
> I was so mad, last night I bought the pattern to make Flawless Star Ruby, think it cost 550k or so... Then I proceded to take out my three +42 Strength gems from my chest and made 3 +46 strength gems. With the pattern (which I didnt even get to use before running out of gems) and upgrading my gems, it cose 2.1mil to get 12 strength
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a bad move lol


talk about post count....

this forum is too tactical to "chat," or I would have had 3000 post in a year or less, I swear to god. It's extremely easy if you think about it, not even 10 post a day. (see my post : rep ratio to get a general idea LOL)

talk about gems, I recently started upgrading mine beyond the +34 ones (do the better ones ever drop? or are these +34 ones the best that will drop and we are forced to combine them?)

did the math, got 1 to +46, got 2 to 42 and never looked back, I got too many sockets on my body to be messing with







(also dont have enough gems)

and yet I got no socket on weapon....how lame....

as for guys who keep telling me I shouldnt cheap out on those crit chance, crit damage items, socket on weapon. I know I know, I know what I need, I need *DAT GOLD*.

hand me 20 million, then I'd listen to what you have to say about jewelry items having main stats, crit chance and crit dmg all in one, and THEN I'll take care of the purchase just so I dont look like an idiot with crap items again.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> talk about post count....
> this forum is too tactical to "chat," or I would have had 3000 post in a year or less, I swear to god. It's extremely easy if you think about it, not even 10 post a day. (see my post : rep ratio to get a general idea LOL)
> talk about gems, I recently started upgrading mine beyond the +34 ones (do the better ones ever drop? or are these +34 ones the best that will drop and we are forced to combine them?)
> did the math, got 1 to +46, got 2 to 42 and never looked back, I got too many sockets on my body to be messing with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also dont have enough gems)
> and yet I got no socket on weapon....how lame....


I got you beat in post/rep







Doesn't matter but you brought it up lol

Flawless Square (+34) is the highest gem that drops. You have to combine to get higher.

I only have 4 gems in all of my gear. 3 on a chest and 1 on a ring.

I don't have any sockets on my weapons, I would just socket LOH and I already have 830 on my MH, and 490 on my OH.


----------



## HarrisLam

the ratio bro, the ratio, my ratio is 62:1, yours is only 26.6

gotta learn the math man









good to hear that 34 is the best dropping gem, I officially feel I did the right thing about spending that gold to upgrade my gems now.

I have at least 5 sockets, 3 on cloak and 2 on pants

I'm hoping to upgrade my helm to something that has a socket, but that 74 resist all on it is pulling me back









I also hope I could get a good weapon with a socket, but that is very VERY far away from what my bank is capable of at the moment

Will be trying to farm act 3 for the first time tonight, test the water for a bit, and hopefully I can dig something good out of the drops instead of having to dully farming gold until I get enough for really good items.

I just hope I survive better against elites than I was in act 2, at least there will be no more invis bullcrap.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> **snip**
> 
> as for guys who keep telling me I shouldnt cheap out on those crit chance, crit damage items, socket on weapon. I know I know, I know what I need, I need *DAT GOLD*.
> hand me 20 million, then I'd listen to what you have to say about jewelry items having main stats, crit chance and crit dmg all in one, and THEN I'll take care of the purchase just so I dont look like an idiot with crap items again.


We keep telling you because you asked







. When you posted a screen shot of your stats, if I did not already know you were a DH I would have thought you were a monk with your resists alone.

What you NEED is to game the system. Instead on trying to afford a single trifecta glove, you spread the stats across multiple items. It is what players with small gold reserves do and its what a lot of budget build videos teach you to do as well

Instead of trying to afford +atkspd, +crit dmg +crit chance +dex on gloves, try and find gloves with crit chance and dex then look for bracers with crit dmg and dex. Since these aren't perfect rolled items they are pretty damn cheap. Repeat this across all of your armor and as you can afford to do so and you will be set. It does take a little research.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the ratio bro, the ratio, my ratio is 62:1, yours is only 26.6
> gotta learn the math man










I'm pretty sure the closer you are to a 1:1 ratio the better hahaha, therefore his ratio being lower wins!

Not sure why I chimed in to post this but I was reading and started laughing. All in good fun!

Nick


----------



## HarrisLam

ya, I know. No hard feelings









but I'm in this odd situation that much of my gears have been renewed recently, I've spent literally 80% of my gold for all of that, all I haven't touch are my helm and amulet. I even bought 2 new rings that are mediocore, but better than my old ones, got some LoH on them to help me fight reflect damage

Helm : 94 dex, 74 resist all

Amulet : 16x dex, 69 resist all

Now you know why I still haven't touched them up to this point. My total resist is like 420 and these 2 items alone gave me 1/3 of that. If I swap out both of these for something more aggro, I'll most definitely lose that resist a whole lot more mobs will be able to 1 shot me.

That is resist value is really hard to give up...... I know I know, it's that tank vs glass argument again huh? I just really dont want to stress myself after a whole day of work, I just want to play, like literally, play. I'm not trying to be tanky like a monk or something, all I really want is to not get 1 shoted by elites.....is that asking for too much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the closer you are to a 1:1 ratio the better hahaha, therefore his ratio being lower wins!
> Not sure why I chimed in to post this but I was reading and started laughing. All in good fun!
> Nick


we were "fighting to be bad", if that makes any sense









maybe you already knew that though


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*
> 
> So I have all this gold to spend, and i'm having trouble with what to actually spend my 120mil gold on.
> Spent 15 mil on a weapon and 5 mil on a source
> if i'm glass cannon wizard, I should be stacking intel,vit,crit damage,crit chance, AP on crit, and all resis right?


dont forget some IAS, can't go wrong with that. that much gold just sitting on it wondering what to do? find your lowest item (statwise) equipped and look for the very BEST upgrade you can buy with all that. I am assuming you don't have awful gear and need upgrades all around, as you have a lot of money and probably had real good gear to get it with







I'd definitely either buy the best of something, try to convert that gold to cash, or if feeling real patient.. wait for the patch and get a nice shiny new and improved legendary. there's always the option of rolling a new character, then use all that money on him when he gets to inferno


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> We keep telling you because you asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When you posted a screen shot of your stats, if I did not already know you were a DH I would have thought you were a monk with your resists alone.
> What you NEED is to game the system. Instead on trying to afford a single trifecta glove, you spread the stats across multiple items. It is what players with small gold reserves do and its what a lot of budget build videos teach you to do as well
> Instead of trying to afford +atkspd, +crit dmg +crit chance +dex on gloves, try and find gloves with crit chance and dex then look for bracers with crit dmg and dex. Since these aren't perfect rolled items they are pretty damn cheap. Repeat this across all of your armor and as you can afford to do so and you will be set. It does take a little research.


This trick won't work on the high high end items (because they put high bids to start with), but you can still use it to grab some really nice gear for cheap.

Enter the specific stats in the search option that you want and then go through every single page looking at the starting bid price. Then if you see something cheap, you can see if the stats are any good. If yes, bid on it and then keep looking for more items. You will probably have to bid on 5 to 10 items for a single equipment slot. Then you can monitor the current bid price and the auction end time. For the items that didn't have the bid ran up to a crazy amount, watch the timer tick down on the auction. As soon as it goes from 2min to >1, start counting to 40 or 50. After 40 to 50 seconds, place a bid that's about 51k more than the current bid on the item. Then cross fingers.

What will happen: Someone else did this and placed a bigger max bid than you. You now have to scramble to place a larger bid or determine that the price is too high and let it pass. You win the bid and get refunded some money because no one had time to run the price up to your +50k. You placed your bid too early and that gave someone enough time to figure out your max bid and outbid you leaving you no time and you lose the item.

If you lose the item, you should still have 4+ other items you're monitoring. If you win, let someone outbid you on those other (same slot) items.

I did this to gear up my barb for inferno (while I was leveling him up). I probably averaged spent 10 to 30k per item slot (maybe 40 to 50k for amulet and about 100k for weapon). So, I guess I spent around 300 to 400k (not counting gems I made for myself). I am going through inferno act 2 so far with ease. I do predict I will struggle some in act 3, but we will see.

If you are wondering 19k dps, 43k hp, 6k armor and 800-1000 resists with war cry (physical is at 1k), 45% crit chance, I think about 190% crit dmg and about 1k loh.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> we were "fighting to be bad", if that makes any sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you already knew that though


Maybe you are but I'd rather have more rep with less posts lol.

Wish I could help you more with your gear, never made a DH. Like I said I'm willing to help you progress and beat bosses for you lol. You can even join on some farming if I still do that sort of thing.


----------



## MaxFTW

Wait hold on

For a barb isnt it better to have gloves with attack speed increase instead of focusing on the biggest number of strength you can find?


----------



## MaDeuce50

Anybody having trouble selling stuff on auction house? Took me 2 weeks to sell my Inna's belt for 6m when I bought it for 8m. Finally sold it this morning and I only got back 5.1m. My Inna's Glory still haven't sold yet. I would of thought good legendary items are a quick sell. I definitely did my research before placing items on the auction house but there is no way I'm going to lower my price on these pants when I'm including 2 sockets worth 4m when their are other pants on the AH with no sockets listed at the same price as mine.

Maybe I need to stop farming and start taking some economic classes and learn how to play the auction house.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Anybody having trouble selling stuff on auction house? Took me 2 weeks to sell my Inna's belt for 6m when I bought it for 8m. Finally sold it this morning and I only got back 5.1m. My Inna's Glory still haven't sold yet. I would of thought good legendary items are a quick sell. I definitely did my research before placing items on the auction house but there is no way I'm going to lower my price on these pants when I'm including 2 sockets worth 4m when their are other pants on the AH with no sockets listed at the same price as mine.
> Maybe I need to stop farming and start taking some economic classes and learn how to play the auction house.


I'm having trouble selling almost everything except amulets and rings. I have 900+ dps weapons on the GAH with decent, but not great stats, that I cannot even sell for 20k. I always see lesser items with higher prices listed, but I am guessing they definitely do not sell at their prices.

They need to add something where we can see items that have previously sold so we know what things are really selling at and not just what things are currently priced at. You can look at prices all day on similar items, but there is no way you can know what price items are actually selling at.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> GAH with decent, but not great stats, *that I cannot even sell for 20k.* I always see lesser items with higher prices listed, but I am guessing they definitely do not sell either at their prices.


Do you seriously not have 10 items that are worth at the very least 50k? And I dont mean worth 50k, I mean after you undercut by 20-30% they are worth 50k. I really don't get why people fill the AH with garbage but they do. I try to keep 100k as my very bottom limit for things that will sell in 1hr or less basically. If something is worth 200k Ill often put it 100k just to get r id of it. 200k Isnt worth an auction slot.


----------



## sepheroth003

I think the AH is showing that people are not playing this game as much. I went like 2 weeks without selling much, then this week I sold 7mil worth of stuff.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Do you seriously not have 10 items that are worth at the very least 50k? And I dont mean worth 50k, I mean after you undercut by 20-30% they are worth 50k. I really don't get why people fill the AH with garbage but they do. I try to keep 100k as my very bottom limit for things that will sell in 1hr or less basically. If something is worth 200k Ill often put it 100k just to get r id of it. 200k Isnt worth an auction slot.


If I look up similar items in the GAH, I should be able to price some of my items for at least 100-200k+ that I have found, but I have not been able to sell them for that, even when undercutting. I sell a lot of items to the merchants and salvage a lot of items that I know for sure would be crap on the AH. I only keep decent ones for the AH, mostly items my WD cannot use (bows and such).

I'm sure that I am just thinking my items may be worth more than they actually are







, but I'm basing most of this on what I find of similar items and their pricing. That is where I see the flaw in looking up similar items to price yours. If everyone is over-pricing their items and they are not selling, you will overprice yours too with the same results (even when undercutting sometimes also).

There are a lot of people out there that look for the bargains, but I think there are a ton more that think the higher the price the better the item. Even if there is a better weapon out there for say 500k, they will skip right past it without looking at it and only look at 1m+ weapons. I guess it is there loss, but also the sellers loss because they missed a sale because it was in a price range that someone just skipped through.

EDIT: Maybe I need to price my items higher and they will have a better chance at selling instead of trying to give out deals.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> If I look up similar items in the GAH, I should be able to price some of my items for at least 100-200k+ that I have found, but I have not been able to sell them for that, even when undercutting. I sell a lot of items to the merchants and salvage a lot of items that I know for sure would be crap on the AH. I only keep decent ones for the AH, mostly items my WD cannot use (bows and such).
> I'm sure that I am just thinking my items may be worth more than they actually are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'm basing most of this on what I find of similar items and their pricing. That is where I see the flaw in looking up similar items to price yours. If everyone is over-pricing their items and they are not selling, you will overprice yours too with the same results (even when undercutting sometimes also).
> There are a lot of people out there that look for the bargains, but I think there are a ton more that think the higher the price the better the item. Even if there is a better weapon out there for say 500k, they will skip right past it without looking at it and only look at 1m+ weapons. I guess it is there loss, but also the sellers loss because they missed a sale because it was in a price range that someone just skipped through.
> EDIT: Maybe I need to price my items higher and they will have a better chance at selling instead of trying to give out deals.


Gold economy is kind of wonky right now and a good thing to remember is that listed price does not equate to sell price.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Also, don't even try to sell items on the trade chat. They are all a bunch of immature r.etards.
I was offered 50k for this


anything over 1m on that ******ed channel is considered overpriced and also potential scammers.


----------



## TheLordofTrolls

What is GAH?


----------



## Myrtl

I think there is kind of a hidden problem with the auction house. It's kind of hard to explain so I hope some of you understand. When you search for a lvl 60 item (let's say a 1h weapon) and it must fill X, X and X condition without a max buyout price set, you get up to 46 pages of items. For this example, let's say you sort those 46 pages by dps and after looking at ALL the 1k+ dps weapons. Every single buy out price is 50mil+. If you use that same search criteria and put in a max price (let's say 2 mil) in the search, you just might find a 1k+ weapon listed! Why wasn't it in the original search?

So, this makes me wonder if people are even able to find the item you list. If that search has more than 46 pages listed, there are items you are not seeing. People might want your cheap item, but it is just hidden in the massive amount of items already listed.


----------



## z0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLordofTrolls*
> 
> What is GAH?


Gold Auction House (not Real Money Auction House [RMAH])


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> **snip**
> EDIT: Maybe I need to price my items higher and they will have a better chance at selling instead of trying to give out deals.


Anything is possible. The AH has as much RNG as the drops in Inferno.

There could be any number of reasons your items aren't selling such as a smaller pool of buyers, people looking for more expensive(better) or less expensive items depending on their current wealth and the amazingly horrible item search function of the AH itself.

I like to put items up with odd buyout prices it is just 1 thing that separates me from the list of 46 other pages of 1million buyout items.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think there is kind of a hidden problem with the auction house. It's kind of hard to explain so I hope some of you understand. When you search for a lvl 60 item (let's say a 1h weapon) and it must fill X, X and X condition without a max buyout price set, you get up to 46 pages of items. For this example, let's say you sort those 46 pages by dps and after looking at ALL the 1k+ dps weapons. Every single buy out price is 50mil+. If you use that same search criteria and put in a max price (let's say 2 mil) in the search, you just might find a 1k+ weapon listed! Why wasn't it in the original search?
> So, this makes me wonder if people are even able to find the item you list. If that search has more than 46 pages listed, there are items you are not seeing. People might want your cheap item, but it is just hidden in the massive amount of items already listed.


Agreed, which is why I always set a buyout price. If your search returns 46 pages then your search is too broad, but this is a system failure since Blizzard thought we would only need 3 filters for a search.

The other issue with weapons specifically is getting lower dps weapons mixed in with your search. People socketing red gems which moves the weapon higher in the search when you sort by dps. I can't recall if this was patched or not but it was annoying.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Gold economy is kind of wonky right now and a good thing to remember is that listed price does not equate to sell price.


Ya, you have no idea if things sell for listed prices, so I tend to undercut quite a bit. I have also tried to not have a buyout option and just let the bidding go and start at 20k. I did not even get 1 bid on some items that should have been worth ~100k. Not sure if people like the bidding option though or if they prefer a buyout so they get the item right away. Or maybe there is not that high of a market for weapons at this time because that is what I have trouble selling the most. Rings and amulets sell pretty fast....even when I put them on the RMAH.


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Also, don't even try to sell items on the trade chat. They are all a bunch of immature r.etards.
> I was offered 50k for this
> 
> anything over 1m on that ******ed channel is considered overpriced and also potential scammers.


!!!! How do you find that stuff? I'm a Monk and would love to find Inna's set items. Is it all done in Inferno?


----------



## sepheroth003

I think the items that sell best generally have over 150 of a primary stat (str, dex, int) and/or specialty stats that are often saught after (crit %, IAS, All resist, Vit, LOH). The best gear will have a combonation of all of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> !!!! How do you find that stuff? I'm a Monk and would love to find Inna's set items. Is it all done in Inferno?


That piece is only level 61, You could get this in Act 4 hell and above if I recall correctly.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I think there is kind of a hidden problem with the auction house. It's kind of hard to explain so I hope some of you understand. When you search for a lvl 60 item (let's say a 1h weapon) and it must fill X, X and X condition without a max buyout price set, you get up to 46 pages of items. For this example, let's say you sort those 46 pages by dps and after looking at ALL the 1k+ dps weapons. Every single buy out price is 50mil+. If you use that same search criteria and put in a max price (let's say 2 mil) in the search, you just might find a 1k+ weapon listed! Why wasn't it in the original search?
> So, this makes me wonder if people are even able to find the item you list. If that search has more than 46 pages listed, there are items you are not seeing. People might want your cheap item, but it is just hidden in the massive amount of items already listed.


that is indeed the truth
same thing happens on the RMAH side

some items don't show up, unless you look specifically for it, due the large amount of pages upon pages of junk listed

the saddest part is, there are no decent equipment listed in either GAH or RMAH

even things listed for 200 Mil Gold or $250 are not worth that price as the stats sucks

the past month i've been looking for an upgrade, but can't find anything that can bump up my stats from what i currently have already, so things has really gotten boring with nothing else new to play with

even if i were willing to pay $250 there's no gear with decent stats that can be considered an upgrade, rather than a side-grade


----------



## MaxFTW

Hey US guys, What is the average number of games you see per day on D3?

I swear everything over there works completely different compared to the EU servers


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hey US guys, What is the average number of games you see per day on D3?
> I swear everything over there works completely different compared to the EU servers


dont play with randoms

play with friends instead


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont play with randoms
> play with friends instead


I has none...

Or at least there either console gamers or locked in there rooms playing some MMO of some sort and have no intention of buying any other game at all, I have actually only played D3 with 2 people i know irl :/


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont play with randoms
> play with friends instead


Whats wrong with playing randoms? Almost all of the friends I have on my list were from randoms.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can i haz your autograph?


how DARE you

guys that are SC2 master pros on top being diablo master don't do autographs like that

get out of here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I has none...
> Or at least there either console gamers or locked in there rooms playing some MMO of some sort and have no intention of buying any other game at all, I have actually only played D3 with 2 people i know irl :/


play with us. Well geared or poorly geared, skilled or not skilled, we got somebody for you









hell, i just died like 30 times last night trying to farm act 3, my former co-worker and a friend from here (se7en) joined in the middle of the section.

man the elites are so hard we eventually hit a wall. We died too much the elite pack got back to full hp after getting as low as 20%, that's when we knew we couldnt take them. It didn't take long either, my former co-worker had just 5 stacks, I got 4 because I DCed after 1 stack, I think se7en either got 1 or 2 stacks cuz he joined late

Died 30 times, I don't think I've earn much, still I think it was fun cuz I play with these guys that I know, and those deaths that come so easily are worth a million laughs, and we can chat and curse after the mobs all day









situation could have been better if i get gear upgrades I guess

I promise you se7en, they are coming


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how DARE you
> guys that are SC2 master pros on top being diablo master don't do autographs like that
> get out of here
> play with us. Well geared or poorly geared, skilled or not skilled, we got somebody for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell, i just died like 30 times last night trying to farm act 3, my former co-worker and a friend from here (se7en) joined in the middle of the section.
> man the elites are so hard we eventually hit a wall. We died too much the elite pack got back to full hp after getting as low as 20%, that's when we knew we couldnt take them. It didn't take long either, my former co-worker had just 5 stacks, I got 4 because I DCed after 1 stack, I think se7en either got 1 or 2 stacks cuz he joined late
> Died 30 times, I don't think I've earn much, still I think it was fun cuz I play with these guys that I know, and those deaths that come so easily are worth a million laughs, and we can chat and curse after the mobs all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> situation could have been better if i get gear upgrades I guess
> I promise you se7en, they are coming


do you need help from a dps witch doctor or what?

if we have a good tank in front it shouldnt be a problem for us.. granted se7en's pets survive in act III unless he has an alternate toon or some dps gears with intel that he could use on his wd


----------



## TheYonderGod

This is worth a lot right?









I looked up similar stuff and they all have extremely high bids and buyouts









My first day of Inferno I got a set item(not worth much, but still rare), and on my 2nd I got this


----------



## Zantrill

The LoH and Crit chance look yummy to me.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> do you need help from a dps witch doctor or what?
> if we have a good tank in front it shouldnt be a problem for us.. granted se7en's pets survive in act III unless he has an alternate toon or some dps gears with intel that he could use on his wd


Help needed or not, we can always play together

I think sainesk will probably make a good tank, but ive never seen him in action in act 3 so im not sure

dont see him online often these few days though, probably over the weekend


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> This is worth a lot right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up similar stuff and they all have extremely high bids and buyouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first day of Inferno I got a set item(not worth much, but still rare), and on my 2nd I got this


deffinatly something for tanks but it lacks a main stat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Help needed or not, we can always play together
> I think sainesk will probably make a good tank, but ive never seen him in action in act 3 so im not sure
> dont see him online often these few days though, probably over the weekend


allright

shouldnt be too bad with all my buffs


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL i tried my theory.. and i went up to 3700 inteligence on my wd.. yeahh.. that high :O

didnt get a pic of my dps fully buffed.. but its well within the 90k range :O

cheap 600fps 1hander with low intel and ok crit damage

will try to post pic of myself with full buffs on.. i might be able to hit 100k with frenzy shrine

for now this will suffice.. but im not fully buffed



anyway my goal of 3000inteligence is met LOL

now on to 4000 intel









this next pic is missing one stack of gruesome feast intel buff + missing my big bad voodoo 20% attack speed + 30% extra damage buff .. i would deffinatly be over 100k fully buffed :O


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> do you need help from a dps witch doctor or what?
> if we have a good tank in front it shouldnt be a problem for us.. granted se7en's pets survive in act III unless he has an alternate toon or some dps gears with intel that he could use on his wd


I played act 3 in a group with an decent wiz, a barb, and a WD... we literally facerolled act 3 inferno. I have come to the conclusion that WD is my favorite to play with in act 3 inferno so long as they are properly skilled. I don't have a WD yet so I don't know what its called... but that thing with the face that drops all that green stuff and does massive AoE... HOLY COW that's where it's at!

WIth a barbs war cry, my res all was around 1400. I could tank anything pretty much with my 14k armor (from warcry and my monk attack skill). Even without a barb though, get a crazy wiz with his tornadoes and explosions going... along with the WD massive Aoe... act 3 was so easy with just my tanking.

Plus i found an ammy yesterday with 180+ dex, 600+ LoH, 350+ armor, 36% MF, and with a resist (think cold res) of like 40+. Finally got something I didn't need to keep for myself that will sell for millions haha.

EDIT: THAT WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY WITCH DOCTOR >>IS<< MY FAVORITE TO PLAY ACT 3 IN A GROUP WITH


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Wait hold on
> For a barb isnt it better to have gloves with attack speed increase instead of focusing on the biggest number of strength you can find?


Attack speed is hugely beneficial for a Barbarian, especially if you rely on life on hit as I do. I have 7% on one ring, 9% on the other and 9% on my amulet (my gloves have cit chance). With 2000 strength and a 780dps axe (I use it because it has 950 life on hit) I'm sat at 22k dps which for a Tank Barb (12k armor and 1,000 all resist) is higher than most.


----------



## MaxFTW

Fix this for me plz


----------



## HarrisLam

roughly 7 hours ago I typed a passage.

I finished it, I spell / logic checked it. Then I was trying to make the final decision of posting it.

But at the end I decided that well, I'll be nice for the last time, and so I stopped and waited.

I think I dont need to post it anymore.

I still have the passage in ctrl + C though


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> roughly 7 hours ago I typed a passage.
> I finished it, I spell / logic checked it. Then I was trying to make the final decision of posting it.
> But at the end I decided that well, I'll be nice for the last time, and so I stopped and waited.
> I think I dont need to post it anymore.
> I still have the passage in ctrl + C though


huh?


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> Fix this for me plz


Naah, you'll be fine up to Act IV inferno ...









What level are you playing at?

you have a lot of life regen, which is good ... but with your resistance, 2 hits from a pissed elite hit in Act I inferno will wipe you out faster than you can regenerate life ..
Armor is ok if that is the unbuffed version, you wil be taking a lot of hits so getting that up would be nice. But focus on resistance first. (Raw resistance poing is worth a bit more than + armor point)
atm, trade life regen.life after gear for Resistance + strength gear. IF you want to do the critical damage route, then that will be pretty expensive and 200k gold will be limiting.
I didn't go the crit route (Act III inferno) and i've survived so don't let anyone tell you that it's the only way to play the game.
You can add me later (see sig) and I see if I have any good free gear to give you. (screen shots with your weapon stats would help people here recommend better stuff for you).
If you are going the crit route, then improve your crit chance sine you're only running on 17k dmg. You need to hit a bit harder if you hope to handle inferno mobs without 100 deaths.

Also, try a weapon that gives you +%weapon damage (I had a ton and got rid of most of them yesterday :/ . I'll check back tonight and see if I have any left). I have fallen in love with weapons that have no bonus lightning/cold/fire/whatever damage but rather, raw +min + max damage with +% weapon damage and primary stat (int for me) since they were better deals. Might not always be the case depending on what you're looking for, obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL i tried my theory.. and i went up to 3700 inteligence on my wd.. yeahh.. that high :O
> didnt get a pic of my dps fully buffed.. but its well within the 90k range :O
> cheap 600fps 1hander with low intel and ok crit damage
> will try to post pic of myself with full buffs on.. i might be able to hit 100k with frenzy shrine
> for now this will suffice.. but im not fully buffed
> 
> anyway my goal of 3000inteligence is met LOL
> now on to 4000 intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this next pic is missing one stack of gruesome feast intel buff + missing my big bad voodoo 20% attack speed + 30% extra damage buff .. i would deffinatly be over 100k fully buffed :O


WHAT IS THIS THEORY OF YOURS THAT I DON'T KNOW OF!?!?!? seriously, that's an insane amount of int! I haven't even broken 2K yet .... give me your wisdom, oh great one ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how DARE you
> guys that are SC2 master pros on top being diablo master don't do autographs like that
> get out of here
> play with us. Well geared or poorly geared, skilled or not skilled, we got somebody for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell, i just died like 30 times last night trying to farm act 3, my former co-worker and a friend from here (se7en) joined in the middle of the section.
> man the elites are so hard we eventually hit a wall. We died too much the elite pack got back to full hp after getting as low as 20%, that's when we knew we couldnt take them. It didn't take long either, my former co-worker had just 5 stacks, I got 4 because I DCed after 1 stack, I think se7en either got 1 or 2 stacks cuz he joined late
> Died 30 times, I don't think I've earn much, still I think it was fun cuz I play with these guys that I know, and those deaths that come so easily are worth a million laughs, and we can chat and curse after the mobs all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> situation could have been better if i get gear upgrades I guess
> I promise you se7en, they are coming


^This is the very reason why I love playing with people. haven't played with Se7en in a while (I still call him steven in my head... ).
Btw, you should add me so I join you guys on the next run







. Still gearing up for act III though I might die 100 times lol


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Also, try a weapon that gives you +%weapon damage (I had a ton and got rid of most of them yesterday :/ . I'll check back tonight and see if I have any left). I have fallen in love with weapons that have no bonus lightning/cold/fire/whatever damage but rather, raw +min + max damage with +% weapon damage and primary stat (int for me) since they were better deals. Might not always be the case depending on what you're looking for, obviously.


Just to clarify, elemental damage (fire, lightning, etc), weapon dmg%, min/max dmg, and attack speed on weapons is already calculated in the weapon dps.

The things that are not calculated into weapon dps are primary stats (str, int, dex), crit dmg.

I'm sure there may be other stats that fit into these categories, this isn't an all inclusive list.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> ^This is the very reason why I love playing with people. haven't played with Se7en in a while (I still call him steven in my head... ).
> Btw, you should add me so I join you guys on the next run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still gearing up for act III though I might die 100 times lol


what class are you?

I'm gearing up too, but I'm at the weird spot where I can't farm act 3, I REALLY dont wanna farm act 2, and farming act 1 is boring, so now I got nowhere to earn money








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> huh?


was that too vague









basically I typed up a reply here that many hours ago, I backed up and didn't post it at the end.

After that many hours, seeing what have been posted, I don't feel the need to give that reply anymore.

get it?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what class are you?
> I'm gearing up too, but I'm at the weird spot where I can't farm act 3, I REALLY dont wanna farm act 2, and farming act 1 is boring, so now I got nowhere to earn money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that too vague
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically I typed up a reply here that many hours ago, I backed up and didn't post it at the end.
> After that many hours, seeing what have been posted, I don't feel the need to give that reply anymore.
> get it?


PM me it lol I want to see what you were going to say. I won't report you, I promise.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> PM me it lol I want to see what you were going to say. I won't report you, I promise.


LOL OMG

I actually deleted the whole thing accidentally just minutes ago when (at work) I was copy and pasting something else LOL.......

it was quite a shocker when I pressed ctrl + V and 2 non-english words showed up









I only remember bits of it







It's pretty mild though, to the point where reporting me would yield no effect, probably not what you were thinking, aka probably not as *exciting* as you might think it would be


----------



## jbobb

I added myself to the name spreadsheet finally because some of my friends are not on as much anymore.

Battletag is BigChief#1377

I'm currently just farming Act 1 inferno easily. Act 2 is a different story though...I'm about 1/3 to 1/2 through it. I don't get a lot of playtime though. I usually get 1 good night a week when my wife works her overnight shift at the hospital and maybe some random times here and there for an hour or two. Add me if you would like.

My next night to play will be next Wednesday (8/1).

EDIT: I'm a WD by the way.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Just to clarify, elemental damage (fire, lightning, etc), weapon dmg%, min/max dmg, and attack speed on weapons is already calculated in the weapon dps.
> The things that are not calculated into weapon dps are primary stats (str, int, dex), crit dmg.
> I'm sure there may be other stats that fit into these categories, this isn't an all inclusive list.


mmkay.
I just found that I did more damage beyond a certain level with non-elemental types at the same dps. Especially since my skillset was going through a lot of changes.
Correct me if I'm wrong but my current understanding is that:
Weapon 1 = 800dps with +100-200 lightning damage vs
Weapon 2 = 800dps with +200 min + 200 max damage.

Assuming all other stats are the same and I use lightning and cold attacks, won't Weapon 2 be better since that +min and +max damage will affect both my lightning and cold attacks? Whereas with weapon 1, only my lightning attacks will benefit from the +(100-200) boost?

Let's assume my total damage is 1k - 1.5k (min - max)
So for a lightning attack with Weapon 1, after the random dmg number is a selected (based on my min/max), say 1.2k dmg that will be boosted by another random number between 100 and 200.
So my lightning attacks are really bound by 1.1k-1.7k (Cold will still be 1k to 1.5k)
Whereas for weapon 2, my new min-max will be: 1.2k - 1.7k , and I get a random roll between those two.

I'm saying one type is always better than the other, it depends on the weapon's stats and what attacks the person uses. For the example above if you only did lightning attacks, and had to choose between that and a Weapon 2 with +100min and +100max, Weapon 1 has a chance of doing more than that damage since it has a higher max, right?

Also, i've always wondered about the damage number shown in the player details (not the weapon damage), is that average damage per hit or per second?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> what class are you?
> I'm gearing up too, but I'm at the weird spot where I can't farm act 3, I REALLY dont wanna farm act 2, and farming act 1 is boring, so now I got nowhere to earn money


I'm a humble wiz hehehe. Yeah, I farmed act I again yesterday and it was boring. Fo farm hell acts III and IV. Kinda OP but still-ish ...
There is no way I'll ever farm Act II unless I have mucccchh better gear lol. Cost too too much pain to get past
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> PM me it lol I want to see what you were going to say. I won't report you, I promise.


it's trap!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> PM me it lol I want to see what you were going to say. I won't report you, I promise.


haha I thought about asking this too. Decided not to.

It's too bad we have problems like this on OCN. I've read lots of flame baiting/rude posts lately.

I bought a new weapon last night. Impulse 1D12H buy at 1.4mil, sold my old one instantly after buying it for 1.7mil. Stats are somewhere like 795dps, 199strength, 291 loh. It was a straight upgrade over my 775dps, 175 strength, 491 loh. I actually think I have too much LOH now, sitting at almost 2200.

My buddy and I were talking about our strategies for the game on how different they are. I went super defensive on my barb, beat the game with ~18k dps. He has 40k+ dps but cannot beat the game yet. My strategy is I have a great baseline with just enough survivability, now I need to increase my dps without sacrificing anything. He on the other hand is going to work down, his dps will start to suffer as he picks up more defensive stats. I think it's interesting, we will meet in the middle somewhere I'm sure.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> mmkay.
> I just found that I did more damage beyond a certain level with non-elemental types at the same dps. Especially since my skillset was going through a lot of changes.
> Correct me if I'm wrong but my current understanding is that:
> Weapon 1 = 800dps with +100-200 lightning damage vs
> Weapon 2 = 800dps with +200 min + 200 max damage.
> Assuming all other stats are the same and I use lightning and cold attacks, won't Weapon 2 be better since that +min and +max damage will affect both my lightning and cold attacks? Whereas with weapon 1, only my lightning attacks will benefit from the +(100-200) boost?


I believe that is incorrect. The lightning damage is just lighting damage on hit with the weapon. Your skills go based off weapon dps, and that is 800 on both of those weapons so they should yeild the same exact dps.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> it's trap!


No it's not








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> LOL OMG
> I actually deleted the whole thing accidentally just minutes ago when (at work) I was copy and pasting something else LOL.......
> it was quite a shocker when I pressed ctrl + V and 2 non-english words showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only remember bits of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty mild though, to the point where reporting me would yield no effect, probably not what you were thinking, aka probably not as *exciting* as you might think it would be


Darn...


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I believe that is incorrect. The lightning damage is just lighting damage on hit with the weapon. Your skills go based off weapon dps, and that is 800 on both of those weapons so they should yeild the same exact dps.


If what you say is true, then .... MY WHOLE LIFE HAS BEEN A LIE!?!?!


----------



## Cryosis00

Seph is correct, however the atk speed of the weapon plays a part as well.

If both weapons are 800dps but one of the weapons is 1.20spd and the other is 1.40 speed then the 1.2spd weapon has the potential to hit harder because it has a higher max dps range than the 1.4spd weapon.


----------



## StaticFX

ok what do you think? If i throw a 70% crit dmg in this....

what would it sell for? or should I keep it for when I do a barb (DH right now)


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok what do you think? If i throw a 70% crit dmg in this....
> what would it sell for? or should I keep it for when I do a barb (DH right now)


I think the gem you want to put in this weapon cost more than what the weapon is worth. I mean, you might be able to find someone who is like OMG +120 crit dmg on one weapon, but the dps is kind of low and so is the str. If it was a mace or an axe, I would say you might have been able to get considerably more.


----------



## StaticFX

considering similar items are priced through the roof(one item almost the same.. 300MILLION!! BAHAHAHAHAHA) , i was thinking someone might bite for 500K


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Seph is correct, however the atk speed of the weapon plays a part as well.
> If both weapons are 800dps but one of the weapons is 1.20spd and the other is 1.40 speed then the 1.2spd weapon has the potential to hit harder because it has a higher max dps range than the 1.4spd weapon.


Yes, attack speed won't increase the amount of damage you do (more less often vs less more often) but some specs and skills will benefit from slower or faster weapons.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok what do you think? If i throw a 70% crit dmg in this....
> what would it sell for? or should I keep it for when I do a barb (DH right now)


nice crit dmg, but you are giving up the biggest slot for LoH which you really need in late game. you are also giving up stun/freeze on hit which is VERY nice in late game.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

I need help to figure out what are the best cost effective upgrades/options for me at this point. I have 4 million gold. I would only like to spend 3 million gold on upgrades and I am looking to maximize each and every gold piece. I am in Act II and struggling. I generally play with Hydra/Blizzard. Though I am open to suggestions for builds and play styles as well.

Please help me. haha


----------



## StaticFX

i dont have a wiz yet - but just looking at your stuff would say your off hand first.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Actually, that offhand is pretty beastly. +360 DMG is no laughing matter. You are going to have to trade off some DPS and/or INT for some Life regen thou.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> 
> I need help to figure out what are the best cost effective upgrades/options for me at this point. I have 4 million gold. I would only like to spend 3 million gold on upgrades and I am looking to maximize each and every gold piece. I am in Act II and struggling. I generally play with Hydra/Blizzard. Though I am open to suggestions for builds and play styles as well.
> Please help me. haha


Everyone struggles in Act 2 at first unless they are geared well above the act. This is mostly due to a lot of naturally speedy mobs and a general lack of choke points. I would upgrade your off hand first. Off hand, ring, and gloves offer the highest chance to crit so you really want to maximize your crit chances there. Honestly, while a Hydra/Bliz build scales very well, it doesn't kill very fast and has no hard CC, so it takes a lot of smart pathing and kiting to survive. Most wizards switch to a CM build sooner or later to minimize cool downs and maximize DPS. I personally use a melee build that involves spectral swords, whirlwind, and frost nova and I farm Act 3 easily enough. With that build, the more people that surround you, the better.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> WHAT IS THIS THEORY OF YOURS THAT I DON'T KNOW OF!?!?!? seriously, that's an insane amount of int! I haven't even broken 2K yet .... give me your wisdom, oh great one ...


buy cheap gears with 150 int on each pieces so you should get as close to 2000 int and once you are done use soul harvest for the int buff and also use gruesome feast

gruesome feast gives you 10% of your total intel per health globe taken .. so if your intel is buffed by alot you can gain 300 intel.. and then 350 and then 400 and so on until your 5 stack of gruesome feast...

with 2600 intel unbuffed i could probably break the 4k barrier of int









but the problem is gruesome feast only last 10second per 10% total int buff ..









it just shows the lack of thinking on the part of blizzard in terms of balancing... 20second buff would be just perfect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I believe that is incorrect. The lightning damage is just lighting damage on hit with the weapon. Your skills go based off weapon dps, and that is 800 on both of those weapons so they should yeild the same exact dps.


weapon damage and weapon dps are both different

weapon dps is attack speed %damage and other stats accumulated

and weapon damage is the curve of weapon damage... 250 - 920 that you see right under the dps of your weapon.. theres a calculation that can tell you clearly what is your weapon damage without stats modifier like crit gears etc.. because crit chance/damage modifies your base damage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Actually, that offhand is pretty beastly. +360 DMG is no laughing matter. You are going to have to trade off some DPS and/or INT for some Life regen thou.


his off hand is bad because it doesnt have int

with 100 int it would be bad ass for sure..

hold on i'll post a pic of my witch doctor off hand

and the only upgrades for me are 400damage mojo with no stats

and even then i lose the poison dart buff wich is a big part of my dps

first pic is of my dps off hand



2nd pic is of a high damage off hand with no other stats



and the 3rd is high damage off hand for magic find



the two high damage off hands lack int .. even if they have high damage.. and that is why i would lose alot of dps.. and on top i have 7% more damage with poison darts.. wich is my main abbility for my wd

and i do have a 6 prop plan to craft mojo's of about 200 damage but it cost alot to craft more then 20 just to hopefully get the perfect one for your set until you find the god like off hands with 400 damage with int and other stats

so i would say seek something along the 200 damage curve with good wizz only buff that suits your build


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Can anyone on OCN craft the Sage's set? I'm looking to get some crafting done but no one seems to have the recipe.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Can anyone on OCN craft the Sage's set? I'm looking to get some crafting done but no one seems to have the recipe.


Honestly it is much cheaper to just buy the Sage gear you need. Crafting is such a bad crap shoot in D3 that it's usually not worth it.


----------



## MaxFTW

Wow i just leaned a lot of stuff

So i have 70 resist all on my shield, Now my build seems WAY better than a dual wep build and i can stand in stuff for a lot longer, If i get 70%+ more resist i can possibly heal while standing in molten or something









More importantly (And this is especially important for attack speed based builds) If you have a attack speed higher than 10%
Frenzy will NOT WORK!!! I dont know if its a bug or just wont let you do that stuff with high rate weapons, My DPS was 16k with a dual dagger build with high attack speed and that dagger had slightly more str than my shield but now my DPS is 18k D: with a single dagger, It does only 10k when used with frenzy

Also Ground stomp and revenge works very well together :3


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Honestly it is much cheaper to just buy the Sage gear you need. Crafting is such a bad crap shoot in D3 that it's usually not worth it.


I craft to profit. I've invested over 20+ mil into crafting Sage's Seekers, then resell them. Made over $200 this way.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> This is worth a lot right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up similar stuff and they all have extremely high bids and buyouts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first day of Inferno I got a set item(not worth much, but still rare), and on my 2nd I got this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> The LoH and Crit chance look yummy to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> deffinatly something for tanks but it lacks a main stat


Just sold it for 10m. Damn, I probably could have sold it for more, it sold almost instantly


----------



## Cotton

Ive been reading, but this is my first post. I got the game a month ago.

If anybody wants to play send me a message at Cotton#1600. I am on pretty often and I play a Witchdoctor.

Here is my tank doctor;



Here is dps;


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Ive been reading, but this is my first post. I got the game a month ago.
> If anybody wants to play send me a message at Cotton#1600. I am on pretty often and I play a Witchdoctor.
> Here is my tank doctor;
> 
> Here is dps;


Are you aware of a "crop" feature?


----------



## Cotton

Is this better?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Ive been reading, but this is my first post. I got the game a month ago.
> If anybody wants to play send me a message at Cotton#1600. I am on pretty often and I play a Witchdoctor.
> Here is my tank doctor;
> 
> Here is dps;


the legendary mojo on your dps set is sick









nice dps on your dps set

btw can you share the stats on that legendary mojo???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Just sold it for 10m. Damn, I probably could have sold it for more, it sold almost instantly


10mil :O wish i would find 1 drop like this so i could buy at least 1 god like item for my doctor


----------



## Cotton

Sure thing;


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Sure thing;


25 mil mojo right there

would prefer one with increase damage of poison dart by 12% but the other stats are perfect

except intel a bit too low


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> I craft to profit. I've invested over 20+ mil into crafting Sage's Seekers, then resell them. Made over $200 this way.


lol well you could always do that I suppose. I personally would never touch the RMAH so my experiences are limited to the GAH. I salute your entrepreneurship though!


----------



## HarrisLam

ok, so I finally took the time out to crop them item pics

no combining to 1 square pic though, I dont know how to do that


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ok, so I finally took the time out to crop them item pics
> no combining to 1 square pic though, I dont know how to do that


the only good thing on your set is the weapon

otherwise the rest would fit a monk better

please dont invest in tanky gears on a demon hunter


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Ive been reading, but this is my first post. I got the game a month ago.
> If anybody wants to play send me a message at Cotton#1600. I am on pretty often and I play a Witchdoctor.
> Here is my tank doctor;
> 
> Here is dps;


What how did u get your game in widescreen like that? Thats like an insane advantage I can't believe they allowed that in game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> What how did u get your game in widescreen like that? Thats like an insane advantage I can't believe they allowed that in game.


my guess would be eyefinity


----------



## HarrisLam

with this much vit and resist, I still can't get to 5 stacks on NV by myself on act 3 before hitting a solid wall (note that I'm not even talking about deaths anymore?). Likely to be stopped by an elite pack of soul rippers

Lets say I get rid of all that resist in favor of my dex / crit dmg in my gear, so that my dps, both with and without SS, will be doubled, hell, let's do triple for the sake of it even though I dont have the money to do that

how do I dodge all the mobs now that literally everyone of them can 1 shot me?

and im not even talking about the white mobs, even at current stage, 1 death or 2, I can clear a whole area, that is not my concern. What if the elites can all 1 shot me, but I can't kill them with 46 x 2 discipline of smokescreen and vault? after 1 or 2 deaths they are bound to return to full hp, and thats only if they were already close to the gate to beginning with, otherwise they get back full HP before I get back to their spot

I just can't do it man....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> with this much vit and resist, I still can't get to 5 stacks on NV by myself on act 3 before hitting a solid wall (note that I'm not even talking about deaths anymore?). Likely to be stopped by an elite pack of soul rippers
> Lets say I get rid of all that resist in favor of my dex / crit dmg in my gear, so that my dps, both with and without SS, will be doubled, hell, let's do triple for the sake of it even though I dont have the money to do that
> how do I dodge all the mobs now that literally everyone of them can 1 shot me?
> and im not even talking about the white mobs, even at current stage, 1 death or 2, I can clear a whole area, that is not my concern. What if the elites can all 1 shot me, but I can't kill them with 46 x 2 discipline of smokescreen and vault? after 1 or 2 deaths they are bound to return to full hp, and thats only if they were already close to the gate to beginning with, otherwise they get back full HP before I get back to their spot
> I just can't do it man....


vault smoke screen shadow power

demon hunters have so much to help them survive

witch doctor its two skills.. spirit walk and the passive spirit vessel

and i dont complain about act III being next to impossible.. as a matter of fact its doable if i take my time.. wich isnt efficient in term of farming.. but i could solo act III except ghom..

after siegebreaker the mobs start to punch for more and get more annoying but if you play with friends it becomes more easier in term of being able to evade certain mobs from hitting you

and i only do 38k unbuffed

why dont we both try to team up for act III if we have a tank it would make our life so much easier

ohh btw if you insist on going tanky just to know.. a friend of mine as a monk with 1800 resist all buffed has problems tanking mobs in act III and act IV

tanks are good and all but even a tank specific class will have problems in inferno


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> vault smoke screen shadow power
> demon hunters have so much to help them survive
> witch doctor its two skills.. spirit walk and the passive spirit vessel
> and i dont complain about act III being next to impossible.. as a matter of fact its doable if i take my time.. wich isnt efficient in term of farming.. but i could solo act III except ghom..
> after siegebreaker the mobs start to punch for more and get more annoying but if you play with friends it becomes more easier in term of being able to evade certain mobs from hitting you
> and i only do 38k unbuffed
> why dont we both try to team up for act III if we have a tank it would make our life so much easier
> ohh btw if you insist on going tanky just to know.. a friend of mine as a monk with 1800 resist all buffed has problems tanking mobs in act III and act IV
> tanks are good and all but even a tank specific class will have problems in inferno


I'm getting more excited about all this act 3 inferno talk on OCN. A few weeks ago not too many people could even attempt act 3. I'm a monk who can tank decently in act 3 inferno. Siegebreaker all the way to Azmodan I can do as long as I have good DPS helping me out. Only elites I have problems with are molten/plagued, arcane, jailer/vortex (all of those 3 together i mean). Even so, I can tank them well enough to have a high dpser work them down while only dying once or twice. If i'm lucky and have another tank in the group, then I can kite every so often for a couple seconds to let me skills reset (its actually more efficient for the group in some cases if i tank to death and respawn, rather than kite, so that the long range dps dont get rolled on too).
Anyway, If anyone needs a tank to roll with them add me. I'm on often. LIKETHEGUN#1970
Please be able to at least be able to solo act 3 though... I don't mean efficiently necessarily, but I mean, be realistic. Nothing is more frustrating then getting a player who dies every 5 seconds who has no business being in act 3








I have unbuffed 8k+ armor and 900+ res all. When i'm buffed my res all is around 1200 and my armor is around 13-14k. In a group with a barb with war cry on top of my own buffs tanking is EASY mode.
I have about 27k dps unbuffed. 31k buffed. my crits hit for anywhere between 100-160k at the moment (had to sacrifice a bit of dps for survival).
Also, depending on the group; If i'm with a barb, I use mantra conviction with overawe which has all enemies within my range take 48% more dmg from all attacks from everyone. If i'm with all ranged decent DPS players, I use conviction with intimidation which has all enemies take 24% more dmg and deal 10% less dmg (my deadly reach (primary attack) which is AoE and hits everyone near me also has all enemies hit deal 20% less dmg). If i'm with crappy players I will use mantra of healing with time of need for the extra resistances.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Seem to have hit a brick wall in terms of gear. I can farm Act 3 comfortably, but my damage is a bit low. If anyone could give me some gear recommendations, it would be nice.

Links to Imgur because they're pretty high res:

http://i.imgur.com/hkaHs.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/QfUYv.jpg


----------



## HarrisLam

hell, all this talk about tank, all I can really "tank" is like 3 hits from the average act 3 mobs, projectiles 2-shot me, and those mobs that make obvious pre-attack moves will 1-shot me (although it's your fault if you get hit by those, I understand that)

so in comparison all those glasscannons out there I guess I'm "tankier", but in the absolute sense I'm still a bug always ready to get smashed

Basically I also always play alone, and if I can't even take a single hit, that's too much pressure on me and I wouldn't want to play it that way, thats why I'm taking this direction I'm taking at the moment

Don't forget that in hell act 4, I actually had half the dps (20k) and 47k hp (currently at 30k or so), so I've already spent a ton of cash in taking a middle ground and being more aggressive

That said, I'm willing to give up a bit more resist / bit to dip further into the glasscannon route if I get enough tanky playmates that do act 3. If I still solo, I don't feel secure to make the transition from being 3-shot to being 2-shot. At this stage, I'm already going smokescreen -> vault -> vault -> potion -> smokescreen -> vault -> preparation -> rinse and repeat until I'm dead. Still I often hit the wall.


----------



## likethegun

All in all, monks have a lot to offer in act 3. 48% additional dmg to all enemies PLUS have them deal 20% less dmg. Or, 24% additional dmg to all enemies and have them deal 30% less dmg.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hell, all this talk about tank, all I can really "tank" is like 3 hits from the average act 3 mobs, projectiles 2-shot me, and those mobs that make obvious pre-attack moves will 1-shot me (although it's your fault if you get hit by those, I understand that)
> so in comparison all those glasscannons out there I guess I'm "tankier", but in the absolute sense I'm still a bug always ready to get smashed
> Basically I also always play alone, and if I can't even take a single hit, that's too much pressure on me and I wouldn't want to play it that way, thats why I'm taking this direction I'm taking at the moment
> Don't forget that in hell act 4, I actually had half the dps (20k) and 47k hp (currently at 30k or so), so I've already spent a ton of cash in taking a middle ground and being more aggressive
> That said, I'm willing to give up a bit more resist / bit to dip further into the glasscannon route if I get enough tanky playmates that do act 3. If I still solo, I don't feel secure to make the transition from being 3-shot to being 2-shot. At this stage, I'm already going smokescreen -> vault -> vault -> potion -> smokescreen -> vault -> preparation -> rinse and repeat until I'm dead. Still I often hit the wall.


i am being one shotted in act I by mediocre whites.. yet i dont complain.. my job is dispatch big dps in a rapid burst get out.. come back with my cooldowns ready .. and in the meanwhile use my main abbility wich is 180% weapon damage

simple as that

i go in get my intel buff for as much as i can.. unleash fetish army(fetish ambush) unleash the zombie bears for a quick burst.. get out place a big bad voodoo while the tank just hold the line.. dps with dart and come back to get intel buff and finish the job with some more bears if they arent dead allready

simple as that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm getting more excited about all this act 3 inferno talk on OCN. A few weeks ago not too many people could even attempt act 3. I'm a monk who can tank decently in act 3 inferno. Siegebreaker all the way to Azmodan I can do as long as I have good DPS helping me out. Only elites I have problems with are molten/plagued, arcane, jailer/vortex (all of those 3 together i mean). Even so, I can tank them well enough to have a high dpser work them down while only dying once or twice. If i'm lucky and have another tank in the group, then I can kite every so often for a couple seconds to let me skills reset (its actually more efficient for the group in some cases if i tank to death and respawn, rather than kite, so that the long range dps dont get rolled on too).
> Anyway, If anyone needs a tank to roll with them add me. I'm on often. LIKETHEGUN#1970
> Please be able to at least be able to solo act 3 though... I don't mean efficiently necessarily, but I mean, be realistic. Nothing is more frustrating then getting a player who dies every 5 seconds who has no business being in act 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have unbuffed 8k+ armor and 900+ res all. When i'm buffed my res all is around 1200 and my armor is around 13-14k. In a group with a barb with war cry on top of my own buffs tanking is EASY mode.
> I have about 27k dps unbuffed. 31k buffed. my crits hit for anywhere between 100-160k at the moment (had to sacrifice a bit of dps for survival).
> Also, depending on the group; If i'm with a barb, I use mantra conviction with overawe which has all enemies within my range take 48% more dmg from all attacks from everyone. If i'm with all ranged decent DPS players, I use conviction with intimidation which has all enemies take 24% more dmg and deal 10% less dmg (my deadly reach (primary attack) which is AoE and hits everyone near me also has all enemies hit deal 20% less dmg). If i'm with crappy players I will use mantra of healing with time of need for the extra resistances.


we should try it

but i dont guarantee anything with 3 players in the party.. i did some runs but i wasnt the only dps'er of the group so it helped melt the packs fast

but if cotton could join us with his 55k dps witch doctor it would help alot.. we could both have the same build and melt elites like its nothing really

2 fetish ambush 2 zombie bear spammer sounds fun


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i am being one shotted in act I by mediocre whites.. yet i dont complain.. *my job is dispatch big dps in a rapid burst get out.. come back with my cooldowns ready* .. and in the meanwhile use my main abbility wich is 180% weapon damage
> simple as that
> i go in get my intel buff for as much as i can.. unleash fetish army(fetish ambush) unleash the zombie bears for a quick burst.. get out place a big bad voodoo while the tank just hold the line.. dps with dart and come back to get intel buff and finish the job with some more bears if they arent dead allready
> simple as that


how do you "get out" against elites?

surely you don't kill them in 1 section of skill-bursts, do you

that's my problem

I can't last till they die, not even with 2 deaths, and then they got back full health

what do you do in that situation?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i am being one shotted in act I by mediocre whites.. yet i dont complain.. my job is dispatch big dps in a rapid burst get out.. come back with my cooldowns ready .. and in the meanwhile use my main abbility wich is 180% weapon damage
> simple as that
> i go in get my intel buff for as much as i can.. unleash fetish army(fetish ambush) unleash the zombie bears for a quick burst.. get out place a big bad voodoo while the tank just hold the line.. dps with dart and come back to get intel buff and finish the job with some more bears if they arent dead allready
> simple as that
> we should try it
> but i dont guarantee anything with 3 players in the party.. i did some runs but i wasnt the only dps'er of the group so it helped melt the packs fast
> but if cotton could join us with his 55k dps witch doctor it would help alot.. we could both have the same build and melt elites like its nothing really
> 2 fetish ambush 2 zombie bear spammer sounds fun


I'm down add me up! I have recently just been farming public games because no one on my friends save for a couple can do act 3 haha. Got a nice wiz buddy with 83k dps unbuffed who I run with... Anyway, I do okay with a 4 player group, so i'm thinkin we can do it with 3 without too much pain. Sounds like you know how to play WD so I think we should be great.

Was playing with a WD in a public game that was pissing me off... Totally had NO AoE mass dmg and was just shooting his blow gun the entire time... like really dude?! You aint no demon hunter! He would die every 20 seconds (if not less) and had absolutely NOTHING to offer the group... not even pets. No zombie bears... no nothing. He just had AIS with his blow gun... what a tard.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do you "get out" against elites?
> surely you don't kill them in 1 section of skill-bursts, do you
> that's my problem
> I can't last till they die, not even with 2 deaths, and then they got back full health
> what do you do in that situation?


i use this

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/spirit-walk

and i can take a fatal blow every 90 seconds without dying with this

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/passive/spirit-vessel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm down add me up! I have recently just been farming public games because no one on my friends save for a couple can do act 3 haha. Got a nice wiz buddy with 83k dps unbuffed who I run with... Anyway, I do okay with a 4 player group, so i'm thinkin we can do it with 3 without too much pain. Sounds like you know how to play WD so I think we should be great.
> Was playing with a WD in a public game that was pissing me off... Totally had NO AoE mass dmg and was just shooting his blow gun the entire time... like really dude?! You aint no demon hunter! He would die every 20 seconds (if not less) and had absolutely NOTHING to offer the group... not even pets. No zombie bears... no nothing. He just had AIS with his blow gun... what a tard.


LOL most people think witch doctor is some kind of kiting class.. wich it is not

its like a support class of diablo.. it has c4 it can give ammo or even provide fire support










yep i'll add you up if i can find your btag in the thread


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i use this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/spirit-walk
> and i can take a fatal blow every 90 seconds without dying with this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/passive/spirit-vessel
> LOL most people think witch doctor is some kind of kiting class.. wich it is not
> its like a support class of diablo.. it has c4 it can give ammo or even provide fire support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep i'll add you up if i can find your btag in the thread


Sorry it's a post or two up, LIKETHEGUN#1970. I play with SE7EN every now and then. I am at work right now. Usually play in the mornings between 7am-1pm pacific time and then late afternoon till about 11-11:30 pm pacific time. On tuesday and wednesdays I play all night. Hopefully this weird schedule can work out for getting some runs in!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i use this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/spirit-walk
> and i can take a fatal blow every 90 seconds without dying with this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/passive/spirit-vessel


how do you leave the scene, wait for cooldown and regen hp and get back in without them elites getting back to full HP though?

usually I can't get rid of them without exiting the map entirely (they are either fast or teleporting), the ones that can be kited can be killed.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do you leave the scene, wait for cooldown and regen hp and get back in without them elites getting back to full HP though?
> usually I can't get rid of them without exiting the map entirely (they are either fast or teleporting), the ones that can be kited can be killed.


Fact of the matter is some, you are just not going to be able to deal with alone unless you have godly stats... Some, are going to be ridiculously easy, and some are going to take a lot of work but are killable. You just have to note which affixes are which and skip the ones you can't do.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how do you leave the scene, wait for cooldown and regen hp and get back in without them elites getting back to full HP though?
> usually I can't get rid of them without exiting the map entirely (they are either fast or teleporting), the ones that can be kited can be killed.


want to play a bit? i can show you a bit in act II if you want

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Fact of the matter is some, you are just not going to be able to deal with alone unless you have godly stats... Some, are going to be ridiculously easy, and some are going to take a lot of work but are killable. You just have to note which affixes are which and skip the ones you can't do.


i never skipped a pack

solo.. but then again i dont solo act III because it wouldnt be profitable .. but in group its rather easy if we have a good tank and some dps'er


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i never skipped a pack
> solo.. but then again i dont solo act III because it wouldnt be profitable .. but in group its rather easy if we have a good tank and some dps'er


I never have either... act 1-2 are easy for me and I can take any pack with any affix. Act 3 solo there are some I die a couple times before killing... but regardless... if you don't have the stats for the act, then you don't have the stats for the act... It sounds like he doesn't have the stats. Either that, or he can tweak something in his skills or something.

In all honesty though from my experience, every DH I play with dies a lot while we are farming act 3.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I never have either... act 1-2 are easy for me and I can take any pack with any affix. Act 3 solo there are some I die a couple times before killing... but regardless... if you don't have the stats for the act, then you don't have the stats for the act... It sounds like he doesn't have the stats. Either that, or he can tweak something in his skills or something.
> In all honesty though from my experience, every DH I play with dies a lot while we are farming act 3.


the biggest obstacle in this game is lag even when you compensate for the horribly designed game mechanics. If there was an offline mode I would rarely if ever die. Im usually at 100ms but at 250ms I notice a huge increase in deaths. Its also extremely hard to see things because of clutter and lack of color and weather effects/darkening of edges of screens, walls blocking vision (not just LoS) so you have to be the top skilled to play glass cannon, esp DH. My monk friend is playing DH and is complaing how much he dies but he has like 40k hp and good damage. Yeh its hard isn't it. No facerolling melee spec where you can make constant mistakes with no punishment. Sorry regen mechanics dont help cuz you get one shot. Didnt check if it was a reflect pack? Well your dead. Didnt check that corner? Sorry bro there was goomba around it. Didnt time your reflect perfectly or you lagged, well you just blew yourself up. Only 13 discipline? Sorry you die.

This game doesnt allow skill to help you except in the most rudimentary ways. The only way for skill to help you win is if you play glass cannon, but Blizzard keeps trying to punish it by making infinite reflect mobs and terrible hitboxes/melee system and cluttered view with walls that block ur vision.

Glass cannon is a playstyle that rewards skill, it should be allowed and not constantly punished. Blizzard is trying to force me to use gloom, but I refuse. Resists and vit? Nope more damage. Screw you Jay Wilson. All my gear has a stat you cant nerf, its called skill, and guess what, I doubled it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> the biggest obstacle in this game is lag even when you compensate for the horribly designed game mechanics. If there was an offline mode I would rarely if ever die. Im usually at 100ms but at 250ms I notice a huge increase in deaths. Its also extremely hard to see things because of clutter and lack of color and weather effects/darkening of edges of screens, walls blocking vision (not just LoS) so you have to be the top skilled to play glass cannon, esp DH. My monk friend is playing DH and is complaing how much he dies but he has like 40k hp and good damage. Yeh its hard isn't it. No facerolling melee spec where you can make constant mistakes with no punishment. Sorry regen mechanics dont help cuz you get one shot. Didnt check if it was a reflect pack? Well your dead. Didnt check that corner? Sorry bro there was goomba around it. Didnt time your reflect perfectly or you lagged, well you just blew yourself up. Only 13 discipline? Sorry you die.
> This game doesnt allow skill to help you except in the most rudimentary ways. The only way for skill to help you win is if you play glass cannon, but Blizzard keeps trying to punish it by making infinite reflect mobs and terrible hitboxes/melee system and cluttered view with walls that block ur vision.
> Glass cannon is a playstyle that rewards skill, it should be allowed and not constantly punished. Blizzard is trying to force me to use gloom, but I refuse. Resists and vit? Nope more damage. Screw you Jay Wilson. All my gear has a stat you cant nerf, its called skill, and guess what, I doubled it.


Couldn't agree more on this. My latency is usually never over 100 and I still get rubber banded all the time. Part of the reason I haven't rolled a DH yet or played hardcore yet to be honest.... I also decided to go close range massive dps on my wiz and that has helped tremendously because of the extra armor/res.

I agree though, I meant his skills as far as his skill set. I don't know what hes using... maybe he can tweak a passive or another skill that he is missing that would help with survivability... but I agree with you that the actually player skill has to be there on a basic level for glass cannon. Some things you wont be able to get around... specially if your running vertical ... even eyefinity wont help you there with your range on enemies above or below you.

I was doing a siegbreaker/azmodan run with my monk and 3 DHs, and probably 3 out of 4 elite packs we hit had reflect dmg. This pretty much translated to me keeping them rounded up and trying to keep my blinding flash and serenity up while they would be able to get one or two shots off every few seconds to not die... So annoying... Seems like everytime I am with more melee classes we run into frozen molten/plagued, arcane, extra health too. Lol it's a catch 22. Can't even use the entryways to control the situation...
EDIT: oh and BTW, it seems to be always the reflect mobs are outside in the open where ranged DPS does its work and then the vampire/extra health, molten/plagued/desecrator with arcane and frozen are in those "hit boxes" where melee does the main work. Funny thing isn't it?


----------



## b.walker36

Hey guys,

So my entire friends list stopped playing it seems and I got really bored...Then i realized there is a 100 page thread here lol. So if anyone would like to do some MF act 1 runs or regular farm act 3 add me. I also have some lowbies i need to level.

bwalker#1424

Oh yeah i'm a tanky monk


----------



## b.walker36

This game does need some work. It is a good time killer for a non monthly fee game and it is fun. I just need people to play with.

bwalker#1424


----------



## MaDeuce50

b.walker36, I will add you since I need a tank for Act IV


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/kurastian-asp this or either a perfectly rolled

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/uhkapian-serpent

first legendary that i saw that actually feel legendary

beside this http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/the-oculus


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Couldn't agree more on this. My latency is usually never over 100 and I still get rubber banded all the time. Part of the reason I haven't rolled a DH yet or played hardcore yet to be honest.... I also decided to go close range massive dps on my wiz and that has helped tremendously because of the extra armor/res.
> I agree though, I meant his skills as far as his skill set. I don't know what hes using... maybe he can tweak a passive or another skill that he is missing that would help with survivability... but I agree with you that the actually player skill has to be there on a basic level for glass cannon. Some things you wont be able to get around... specially if your running vertical ... even eyefinity wont help you there with your range on enemies above or below you.
> I was doing a siegbreaker/azmodan run with my monk and 3 DHs, and probably 3 out of 4 elite packs we hit had reflect dmg. This pretty much translated to me keeping them rounded up and trying to keep my blinding flash and serenity up while they would be able to get one or two shots off every few seconds to not die... So annoying... Seems like everytime I am with more melee classes we run into frozen molten/plagued, arcane, extra health too. Lol it's a catch 22. Can't even use the entryways to control the situation...
> EDIT: oh and BTW, it seems to be always the reflect mobs are outside in the open where ranged DPS does its work and then the vampire/extra health, molten/plagued/desecrator with arcane and frozen are in those "hit boxes" where melee does the main work. Funny thing isn't it?


I think affix spawns are generated based on class.

There are a few tricks for dealing with reflect for DH. The easiest and zero skill solution is to use gloom since you only take around 5% of your damage after armor/resists, its like 20% if you were statless, even I take 4.5% and I have no defensive stats. But you lose an ability slot for 1 affix (even if tis f airly common cuz of stealth nerf to glass cannon).

The other solution is to get a weapon, like oh I dont know...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then use either cinder arrow (DA and PA work okay as well) or shock collar because they generate 160% LoH CE!!! So unless your dps is insanely high like mine is you will most likely gain health! If not you can balance your burst of your hatred spender of choice in smokescreens and use your primary to recover/steady any hp you lose. But this requires specific abilities again and it doesnt scale with dps so when you get uber decked out it doesnt work anymore really! Not to mention both of these abilities sacrifice damage, even if cinder arrow is only slighty worse than DA. But at a certain point most DHs realize Cluster Arrow Loaded for Bear and Evasive Fire Covering Fire are the best dps and you can use your own skill to make them even better. 375% WD that "stuns" 3 mobs and pushes you back if you are too close? Yes please. Oh is it the last trash mob? Ill use my primary to proc tactical advantage so I can speed off to the next spot. Vault you say what is that? Oh you mean that 8 disc skill that does no damage, I remember I used that skill, WHEN I WAS A BABY (vault has its use but its bad and gets you killed a lot).

But now you are losing a lot of dps when you weapon swap, no Jay Wilson I shall not abide. And everyone knows covering fire is the best (well generally). So maybe Ill fire off as many CA-LFB in one SS as possible! Oh wait unless you are using a bow you need more than 30% IAS!!! But you are using a cluster arrow build, we all know a xbow is best for that!!! And we all know stacking IAS paper doll dps isnt really real dps, so how can we afford to get so many stats? Well you can't. Because of lag, even when you fire from max distance and SS as the initial main hit the grenades from the 2nd CA-LFB will still kill you or do a lot of damage. So you must try to reach a really high IAS but thats going to take a LOT of gold, and its hard to do while getting MF on your gear! Cant use a lot of legendaries with ASI sorry.

But what we can do is fire off a CA and fire two EF per smokescreen, while kiting and firing at nothing to generate more hatred and building up our sharpshooter (sharpshooter is far from useless at good crit levels). Its a decent solution and you do decent damage but its still not right.

I know I'll go to Korea and see what top scientists have developed over the course of release to now...

Scatter Trap stack 600-900+ FoK 300 + 1x CA-LFB 300+400 = 1200-1900 WD AoE in one SS and under 1sec so it all crits, and you can fit a 2nd CA-LFB in there on nonreflect packs!!! Holy skillful rape batman it works. I dont sacrifice dps for survival, survival for dps, ability slots for survival or dps, and I actually gain DPS and survival and burst for those most troublesome shielding, reflect, and invuln minion packs!!! All my shots crit because of sharpshooter so I take out 1/2 or more of a packs HP in one burst!

GG


----------



## HarrisLam

died 40 times, finally got me 5 stacks and killed 2 extra packs, all I got was a ring that might sell for 100k

finally ran into a pack that has waller vortex molten, how broken is that

can't even hit smokescreen 0.1 second slow









then I got pissed off and bought some new gear on AH









lets say how the new gear fares tomorrow


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> died 40 times, finally got me 5 stacks and killed 2 extra packs, all I got was a ring that might sell for 100k
> finally ran into a pack that has waller vortex molten, how broken is that
> can't even hit smokescreen 0.1 second slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I got pissed off and bought some new gear on AH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets say how the new gear fares tomorrow


what is your bnet tag?


----------



## calavera

leveling up a monk currently at lvl 30. I figured I'd spend a few gold for a decent weapon to make things quicker....but man some people are just plain freaking beyond ******ation. A legendary fist weapon that does 52 dps ( you read that right) is up for 3.4mil gold.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> leveling up a monk currently at lvl 30. I figured I'd spend a few gold for a decent weapon to make things quicker....but man some people are just plain freaking beyond ******ation. A legendary fist weapon that does 52 dps ( you read that right) is up for 3.4mil gold.


does that mean you've already bought it, or is it still up for grabs?


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> leveling up a monk currently at lvl 30. I figured I'd spend a few gold for a decent weapon to make things quicker....but man some people are just plain freaking beyond ******ation. A legendary fist weapon that does 52 dps ( you read that right) is up for 3.4mil gold.


Just limit the buy out. Doubled my dps when I got this for 35k earlier. A3 Hell is super face roll with 20k dps.


----------



## HarrisLam

Man now I'm just mad at myself

said I got some new items last night, it was actually just 1

lost the bid on the other one

was a glove at 1mil bid, 2 mil buyout, 4 hours left

209 dex
vit.....some, maybe 60, i forgot
some resist, likely 40-65
crit damage 4x

I wasn't sure if it was worth 2mil, so I was like well, I'll do 1.6 mil. Bid went through and its only at 1.2mil so I was like well, it looks like it'll be fine, if its worth 2mil it would have been bought out right

woke up, got outbid and refunded









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Just limit the buy out. Doubled my dps when I got this for 35k earlier. A3 Hell is super face roll with 20k dps.


Hell act 3?

you are semi-set for inferno act 1 already


----------



## littledonny

I'm a hybrid tank/mf/dps barb who wants to partner with high DPS ranged characters to farm Act 3 and 4. Add/message me at littledonny#1745.


----------



## Genzel

Yeah, I'm sticking with that xbow for a while. I'm not sure if someone messed up listing for 35k or they were just being nice. What would a reasonable price for it be when I do get rid of it?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> died 40 times, finally got me 5 stacks and killed 2 extra packs, all I got was a ring that might sell for 100k
> finally ran into a pack that has waller vortex molten, how broken is that
> can't even hit smokescreen 0.1 second slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I got pissed off and bought some new gear on AH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets say how the new gear fares tomorrow


i hope it is a dps set.. because dying 40times in a row just means you are undergeared for that content
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does that mean you've already bought it, or is it still up for grabs?


if you want a legendary fist weapon of low dps i got one for free

btw mine has 70dps of awesomeness


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i hope it is a dps set.. because dying 40times in a row just means you are undergeared for that content


depends on at what angle you view this from

according to most (including you), getting 1 shoted by elite as DH is normal

my DPS might be on the low side but its not super low, so its not the gear that's lacking

I might kill things slower, but I also don't get 1 shoted, so its a zero sum game

most of the time its just me being stubborn. I'm not complaining though, I'm slowing working my way up. 3 days into act 3 and I can now get to 5 stacks and then some more by myself before hitting that wall. After a few deaths your respawn timer becomes so long the elite pack gets back to full hp no matter what, and I still ended up killing them. That implies that I could have killed them on first try if I was more careful and if I get a little luck on the mob's ability usage. I dont feel too discouraged apart from having a ridiculous repair bill.

Deaths don't matter that much if I can get something good out of it. Need some more training so I could die less, heh.

I'm running out of cash though, at 2.6 mil at the moment, if I do plan to buy some more gear I'll empty my bank and have to go back to act 1








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Yeah, I'm sticking with that xbow for a while. I'm not sure if someone messed up listing for 35k or they were just being nice. What would a reasonable price for it be when I do get rid of it?


its not worth much

you might be able to get away with 70k, even a bit more than that, but definitely not a lot more

back when everybody was leveling up, this Xbow would be good. Now that everyone is 60, not that many ppl search for reduce lv requirement anymore, and its not as hot as a sub-stat as it was. The Xbow also doesnt have main stats so its not awesome, just good, and only good if you're still below 60

and you're suppose to hit 60 at hell act 3~4


----------



## Genzel

Yeah I'm almost at 60. I'll probably throw it out for a 100k buyout. Act 2 went by pretty fast with almost 20k dps.


----------



## 222Panther222

My dh got 23k but i get one shoted by normal mobs so i tried high life regeneration, doesn't do anything so i stopped playing.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> My dh got 23k but i get one shoted by normal mobs so i tried *high life regeneration*, doesn't do anything so i stopped playing.


thats is the worst solution one can possibly think of

if you give up just like that, I'm glad you stopped playing


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> depends on at what angle you view this from
> according to most (including you), getting 1 shoted by elite as DH is normal
> my DPS might be on the low side but its not super low, so its not the gear that's lacking
> I might kill things slower, but I also don't get 1 shoted, so its a zero sum game
> most of the time its just me being stubborn. I'm not complaining though, I'm slowing working my way up. 3 days into act 3 and I can now get to 5 stacks and then some more by myself before hitting that wall. After a few deaths your respawn timer becomes so long the elite pack gets back to full hp no matter what, and I still ended up killing them. That implies that I could have killed them on first try if I was more careful and if I get a little luck on the mob's ability usage. I dont feel too discouraged apart from having a ridiculous repair bill.
> Deaths don't matter that much if I can get something good out of it. Need some more training so I could die less, heh.
> I'm running out of cash though, at 2.6 mil at the moment, if I do plan to buy some more gear I'll empty my bank and have to go back to act 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not worth much
> you might be able to get away with 70k, even a bit more than that, but definitely not a lot more
> back when everybody was leveling up, this Xbow would be good. Now that everyone is 60, not that many ppl search for reduce lv requirement anymore, and its not as hot as a sub-stat as it was. The Xbow also doesnt have main stats so its not awesome, just good, and only good if you're still below 60
> and you're suppose to hit 60 at hell act 3~4


the dps on the weapon is nothing without dex to multiply that into something

and crit chance increase your dps because it allows you to crit more making your crit damage the damage you will do more regularly..

so go for crit gears and find movement speed on other gears.. some legendary or set pants might have movement speed on them and so on

+ tactical advantage helps out on your movement speed and try to use caltrop if you dont allready.. its a life saver


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Yeah, I'm sticking with that xbow for a while. I'm not sure if someone messed up listing for 35k or they were just being nice. What would a reasonable price for it be when I do get rid of it?


actually 35k is abit on the high side of that xbow. i've sniped a few xbows with those stats for anywhere between 25k to 30k . it's not a bad buy considering the reduced lvl req. but it's not uncommon to get something in that price range. best deal i've done was a 900dps xbow with lvl reduction for 33k.


----------



## Fr0sty

for it to be worth more you need a socket or crit dmg on the weapon itself.. and it wont sell for alot still

got 2 1hander of 800dps with 81% crit damage and 88% on the second one for 500k for both

but it sucks they werent dealing cold damage







otherwise it would have been outright perfect.. but what can you do right?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> *the dps on the weapon is nothing without dex to multiply that into something*
> and crit chance increase your dps because it allows you to crit more making your crit damage the damage you will do more regularly..
> so go for crit gears and find movement speed on other gears.. some legendary or set pants might have movement speed on them and so on
> + tactical advantage helps out on your movement speed and try to use caltrop if you dont allready.. its a life saver


you already get a bunch of dex from everywhere else, having more raw damage on the weapon is better than having more dex but lower damage, in terms of math

for 1-2-3-4, I use SS, vault and prep, these 3 can't be changed, 4 used to be the bat so I can get a lot more ball lightnings out, right now I'm trying out shadowpower-gloom. Very nice HP regen when combined with ball lightning, but 14 displine is a bit much

am trying to shift my gear to have more crit damage, problem is that I already have gear that have decent dex. the ones that don't I'm looking at the AH for those already

I'm trying pretty hard, I'm trying harder than when I play the game itself







its just that prices of gear that have good stats all-in-one are gonna be through the roof.

right now I'm looking at gloves (as I said last reply) and maybe pants. just need to wait for my best match


----------



## likethegun

Monk here looking for good group for act 3 farming inferno. DPS 27k unbuffed, 34k semi-buffed, and 41k buffed. 26% crit chance with crits hitting from 100-180k. Can tank act 3 pretty well with 900+ res all unbuffed and 8-9k armor unbuffed. Armor constantly around 13k+ in combat. Don't forget that with me in the group all enemies take an additional 48% dmg constantly (I keep mantra of conviction with overawe as my secondary attack).

Semi-buffed means I can maintain that dps for about half to 3/4 of the time and buffed means I can maintain that dps for half to a quarter of the time in combat.

Add me up if your a high dpser and want to run act 3! My MF is around 180% with 5 neph stacks and if I have time (or remember) to swap some gear before a kill its around 250%

LIKETHEGUN#1970


----------



## dizz

Am I the only one getting crap all drops? I've been farming non-stop and am getting nothing.

I farm A2 with 200% MF (pre NV) and get decent drops, (archons, sovereigns, i63 weapons, etc..) but none of them turn out to be any good.

Am I alone here?

I am about ready to give up and just quit the game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you already get a bunch of dex from everywhere else, having more raw damage on the weapon is better than having more dex but lower damage, in terms of math
> for 1-2-3-4, I use SS, vault and prep, these 3 can't be changed, 4 used to be the bat so I can get a lot more ball lightnings out, right now I'm trying out shadowpower-gloom. Very nice HP regen when combined with ball lightning, but 14 displine is a bit much
> am trying to shift my gear to have more crit damage, problem is that I already have gear that have decent dex. the ones that don't I'm looking at the AH for those already
> I'm trying pretty hard, I'm trying harder than when I play the game itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its just that prices of gear that have good stats all-in-one are gonna be through the roof.
> right now I'm looking at gloves (as I said last reply) and maybe pants. just need to wait for my best match


vault is ok.. but smokescreen is kinda useless if you use shadow power(gloom)
prep is perfect and i'd put caltrop in there 45% damage rune

obviously that 1300dps weapon of yours doesnt seem to do you any good in terms of raw damage does it?

and i'd bet that your dex is very low

but in the meantime farm act I inferno because you arent geared for much more then that

and if you need a bit of help i can always help.. if you even want to jump online now we could farm for 1 hour and see how it goes


----------



## Zantrill

Any word on 1.04 patch release?


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually 35k is abit on the high side of that xbow. i've sniped a few xbows with those stats for anywhere between 25k to 30k . it's not a bad buy considering the reduced lvl req. but it's not uncommon to get something in that price range. best deal i've done was a 900dps xbow with lvl reduction for 33k.


Reduced lvl is really the the only thing that makes it worth anything. Spent another 120k on a quiver and a xbow and jumped my dps to almost 35k and hp up by 5k.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> My dh got 23k but i get one shoted by normal mobs so i tried high life regeneration, doesn't do anything so i stopped playing.


LOL... go search through this thread for my psots...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> Am I the only one getting crap all drops? I've been farming non-stop and am getting nothing.
> I farm A2 with 200% MF (pre NV) and get decent drops, (archons, sovereigns, i63 weapons, etc..) but none of them turn out to be any good.
> Am I alone here?
> I am about ready to give up and just quit the game.


You know what I just switched to gob farming act 2 and all Im getting is trash. I farmed like 6hrs and no good items. I usually farm act 3 full clear though, and I have 250-300% MF depending.

They might have nerfed loot again or something because at the rate of ilvl 63s im getting, they are all trash. Farming gobs in act 2 is 4x more ilvl 63/hr than clearing act 3 for me, but Im not getting ANYTHING remotely good and its making me want to quit as well. I only got a few items worth a few million, like 5-6 total maybe. Full clear act 3 I almost always get 20m and the loot is all from elites.

Not to mention AH prices are tanking again pretty hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> vault is ok.. but smokescreen is kinda useless if you use shadow power(gloom)
> prep is perfect and i'd put caltrop in there 45% damage rune
> obviously that 1300dps weapon of yours doesnt seem to do you any good in terms of raw damage does it?
> and i'd bet that your dex is very low
> but in the meantime farm act I inferno because you arent geared for much more then that
> and if you need a bit of help i can always help.. if you even want to jump online now we could farm for 1 hour and see how it goes


GAAAAAAAAH MAI BRAINZ

Vault is terrible and buggy and expensive and only good with tactical advantage, but covering fire serves the purpose better and cheaper and without taking a slot.

Gloom is TERRIBLE. The only thing gloom is useful for is reflect damage. Even with the massive increase in reflect mobs to stealth nerf DH and glass cannon, its still not worth it to run gloom unless you are terrible. If you have super gear like me its a maybe, but having a LoH bow to switch if your dps is sub 50/100k will solve all your reflect problems. Reflect is only an issues when you crit for 300k+ 100k per nade on LFB-CA and have 16k hp like me, and I don't run Gloom.

Smokescreen breaks CC, makes you immune, and if the melee attack has started you won't die. How can you say smokescreen is kinda useless? Are you out of your mind? The game forces you to use smokescreen and then it forces you to use prep, because of how important smokescreen is to survive. Saying smokescreen is kinda useless and to use gloom is like telling someone to use a melee weapon as DH in inferno.

Oh yeh caltrops with 2 sec immobilize is the best rune by far. With the damage rune you are going to kill yourself vs reflect damage mobs AND reset your SS possibly. Caltrops iscompletely trash except for the fact that it clumps up units by making the front unit stop, so you can do better AoE like CA, abuse ur SS, and deal with fast/invulnerable/shielding much easier.

If you guys want good info, DH esp, look through my posts, rep if u think it was worth it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> LOL... go search through this thread for my psots...
> You know what I just switched to gob farming act 2 and all Im getting is trash. I farmed like 6hrs and no good items. I usually farm act 3 full clear though, and I have 250-300% MF depending.
> They might have nerfed loot again or something because at the rate of ilvl 63s im getting, they are all trash. Farming gobs in act 2 is 4x more ilvl 63/hr than clearing act 3 for me, but Im not getting ANYTHING remotely good and its making me want to quit as well. I only got a few items worth a few million, like 5-6 total maybe. Full clear act 3 I almost always get 20m and the loot is all from elites.
> Not to mention AH prices are tanking again pretty hard.


Even the AH doesn't have as many quality top tier perfect rolled items anymore... I think they are letting everything get bought out and waiting for people to vendor/salvage their garbage rares/legendaries before 1.0.4 hits... just a theory.... but I have noticed it as well. Good items dont drop nearly as often as they used to.

I'm getting irritated at the lack of amazing wizard items on AH right now... There is some good stuff... but nothing perfect amazing. I can clear act 2 easily with a fresh lvl 60 wiz critical mass build with 21k dps... but I would like to be able to get to act 3 with some crazy dps for tanky wiz!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Reduced lvl is really the the only thing that makes it worth anything. Spent another 120k on a quiver and a xbow and jumped my dps to almost 35k and hp up by 5k.


yah i know when i was shopping for bows, it was to PL my DH up. i had a 1200dps bow sitting in the bank for my DH after he finally turned 60. the 900dps bow did a good job bringing my DH out of hell


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Any word on 1.04 patch release?


time to pay your $10 and go play PoE instead


----------



## dizz

I'm really hoping the upcoming maintenance/patch will fix some issues.

The game is certainly losing a lot of players and feels like it is going downhill.

The only items I get worth any decent money are the ones I craft. No more good drops.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Any word on 1.04 patch release?
> 
> 
> 
> time to pay your $10 and go play PoE instead
Click to expand...

thanks for the troll'lalal
now.... any word?

guess not.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> vault is ok.. but smokescreen is kinda useless if you use shadow power(gloom)
> prep is perfect and i'd put caltrop in there 45% damage rune
> obviously that 1300dps weapon of yours doesnt seem to do you any good in terms of raw damage does it?
> and i'd bet that your dex is very low
> but in the meantime farm act I inferno because you arent geared for much more then that
> and if you need a bit of help i can always help.. if you even want to jump online now we could farm for 1 hour and see how it goes


my dex isnt very low, its 18xx, just a bit lower than desirable. You can go roughly 5 pages back to view my detail photo. When I successfully change my gloves and pants it might reach 2k, I'm just missing crit chance and damage to buff that big number

as for skills, I agree with ploppy on this one

SS is better than shadow power-gloom, at least at this point for me. with gloom I can stil die against really fast elite mobs that have reflect damage, within 2 seconds. With SS I dont die for sure, I just dont get lifesteal.

And both cost the same discipline.

I know they seem to serve the same role and having them both seems a bit redundant, I'm just testing things right now. shadow power is really good against reflect damage mobs that can be kited, I probably dont even need to pop a single potion. Down side is that the applications are quite limited

When I'm done trying SP, ill probably try caltrop. At this moment I still feel like the bat is better than shadow-power. After using SP I notice that I run out of hatred everytime. Quite inconvenient, especially in act 3 where those white mobs are so packed up.

Bottomline the first 3 : SS, vault and preparation can't be changed. SS is the god escape skill, and vault is half of it in an open area.

As free as I seem to be on the forums posting so much, its just because I have access to forums at work. I dont get to play until like 8 hours later.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> GAAAAAAAAH MAI BRAINZ
> Vault is terrible and buggy and expensive and only good with tactical advantage, but covering fire serves the purpose better and cheaper and without taking a slot.
> Gloom is TERRIBLE. The only thing gloom is useful for is reflect damage. Even with the massive increase in reflect mobs to stealth nerf DH and glass cannon, its still not worth it to run gloom unless you are terrible. If you have super gear like me its a maybe, but having a LoH bow to switch if your dps is sub 50/100k will solve all your reflect problems. Reflect is only an issues when you crit for 300k+ 100k per nade on LFB-CA and have 16k hp like me, and I don't run Gloom.
> Smokescreen breaks CC, makes you immune, and if the melee attack has started you won't die. How can you say smokescreen is kinda useless? Are you out of your mind? The game forces you to use smokescreen and then it forces you to use prep, because of how important smokescreen is to survive. Saying smokescreen is kinda useless and to use gloom is like telling someone to use a melee weapon as DH in inferno.
> Oh yeh caltrops with 2 sec immobilize is the best rune by far. With the damage rune you are going to kill yourself vs reflect damage mobs. Caltrops iscompletely trash except for the fact that it clumps up units by making the front unit stop, so you can do better AoE like CA, abuse ur SS, and deal with fast/invulnerable/shielding much easier.
> If you guys want good info, DH esp, look through my posts, rep if u think it was worth it.


your playstyle sounds like noob'ish.. stand there use smokescreen and rely on overpriced nat's set to save your rear

sounds like an athene clone to me


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizz*
> 
> I'm really hoping the upcoming maintenance/patch will fix some issues.
> The game is certainly losing a lot of players and feels like it is going downhill.
> The only items I get worth any decent money are the ones I craft. No more good drops.


Yeh everyone is quitting and there are no tiers of income. Its like nothing is worth anything except the very very top gear. You can't get gold or another resource for incremental levels of income, so if you are not at the top you are playing the lottery and have massive gaps in your income. Even if your rich its a problem. There is no progress to be made it just feels like futile crap finding that you have to list on AH. Its extremely boring and annoying. I dont like having to spend 1hr on auction after 4hrs of farming. The AH is super tedious I dont even want to do it ever, let alone the actual gameplay is boring.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> your playstyle sounds like noob'ish.. stand there use smokescreen and rely on overpriced nat's set to save your rear
> sounds like an athene clone to me


Hold on kids, bout to drop some knowledge bombs up in here.

Actually I use skill since I have 16k hp and I don't use nats although I do plan on getting the ring possibly. If you are standing still as a DH thats your first problem. Gloom is for the bads who dont know how to play so Instead of using smokescreen correctly they use gloom.

And Athene doesnt even farm he uses gear without MF and just tries to say he has skill or something which is a joke. Blowing up bosses with Cluster Bombs with 100's millions of gold/donated gear is pretty hard to do. Athene just goes into random games and says he is going to do something that makes him pro even though anyone who knows anything sees waht a joke he is. Like beating insane computers for SC2........ rofl... sad.

But saying smokescreen is bad and gloom is good then saying Im a noob who uses nats.... its pretty hilarious... please share more of your DH ideas its very entertaining. You can prob find my gear posted in this thread too so you know im not lying. I really hope your trolling too... otherwise its just sad...


----------



## Fr0sty

bam.. fully buffed 110k dps 








4k int


----------



## HarrisLam

how does WD's dps buffing work? is it a better system than DH sharpshooter?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> how does WD's dps buffing work? is it a better system than DH sharpshooter?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/big-bad-voodoo runed with 30% more damage

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/soul-harvest runed with 70% weapon damage

and i use this passive

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/passive/gruesome-feast

pretty beast if you ask me

with maximum int in every slot i should be able to attain 6k int

btw that's 400 resist all just from the int itself LOL


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bam.. fully buffed 110k dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4k int


Nice.

I just looked at your gear, you could easily upgrade some of it for cheap, your right ring you could get one with 4% crit chance and some int for under 100k, and you could upgrade your gems to perfect squares, or at LEAST the one on your chest to a flawless square, you have 12 of them in your inventory already lol

I tried some act III solo and I think I'm ready for it if I have a good team. I only encountered 1 elite pack before I quit but the only reason I didn't kill it was because of the stupid enrage timer.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice.
> I just looked at your gear, you could easily upgrade some of it for cheap, your right ring you could get one with 4% crit chance and some int for under 100k, and you could upgrade your gems to perfect squares, or at LEAST the one on your chest to a flawless square, you have 12 of them in your inventory already lol
> I tried some act III solo and I think I'm ready for it if I have a good team. I only encountered 1 elite pack before I quit but the only reason I didn't kill it was because of the stupid enrage timer.


most of my pieces are cheap crap so i know i can upgrade most of them

but for now its doing just fine

yes i know i do have alot of gems sitting there doing nothing


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Yeh everyone is quitting and there are no tiers of income. Its like nothing is worth anything except the very very top gear. You can't get gold or another resource for incremental levels of income, so if you are not at the top you are playing the lottery and have massive gaps in your income. Even if your rich its a problem. There is no progress to be made it just feels like futile crap finding that you have to list on AH. Its extremely boring and annoying. I dont like having to spend 1hr on auction after 4hrs of farming. The AH is super tedious I dont even want to do it ever, let alone the actual gameplay is boring.
> Hold on kids, bout to drop some knowledge bombs up in here.
> Actually I use skill since I have 16k hp and I don't use nats although I do plan on getting the ring possibly. If you are standing still as a DH thats your first problem. Gloom is for the bads who dont know how to play so Instead of using smokescreen correctly they use gloom.
> And Athene doesnt even farm he uses gear without MF and just tries to say he has skill or something which is a joke. Blowing up bosses with Cluster Bombs with 100's millions of gold/donated gear is pretty hard to do. Athene just goes into random games and says he is going to do something that makes him pro even though anyone who knows anything sees waht a joke he is. Like beating insane computers for SC2........ rofl... sad.
> But saying smokescreen is bad and gloom is good then saying Im a noob who uses nats.... its pretty hilarious... please share more of your DH ideas its very entertaining. You can prob find my gear posted in this thread too so you know im not lying. I really hope your trolling too... otherwise its just sad...


Jesus seeing my last post on how much of a tool you are got deleted let me tell you again.... You are a tool with a ego and whats funny is you think your good. There are plenty of ways to play DH not only they way you play it. Get over yourself Brah or do us a favor and stop posting your BS post thanks.


----------



## Demented

Anybody have any idea of what this would go for on the AH?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Anybody have any idea of what this would go for on the AH?


not much at all

salvage them and sell the brimstone for 150k


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> not much at all
> salvage them and sell the brimstone for 150k


Once upon a time ago I sold them for 3 mil LOL


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Once upon a time ago I sold them for 3 mil LOL


blue trash has better stats then those


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Jesus seeing my last post on how much of a tool you are got deleted let me tell you again.... You are a tool with a ego and whats funny is you think your good. There are plenty of ways to play DH not only they way you play it. Get over yourself Brah or do us a favor and stop posting your BS post thanks.


Seems like your jimmies are rustled bro. This game really doesn't have much skill and is really simple, pretty much a joke game to me and your all butthurt that I know what Im talking about. Seems like your the one with the ego since I don't care at all about Diablo. Starcraft I care about, Diablo is a joke game. Keep being bad and not listening to better people than you and just getting mad when they give you the right answers, good way to live life.

The best way to play DH is the way I play it, its not a debate its fact. This isn't Diablo 2 where there are tons of choices, there are clear best ways to play each character with minimal wiggle room. You can spend more money and take way longer to farm if you wanna be a lazy bad tank, or you can have some skill and effort and do insane damage for less. My posts are for people who actually want to try and play their best not people who want to faceroll on their keyboard and get upset when they didnt have enough gear to beat something. Im not gonna waste my time posting how to play suboptimal styles for lazy people that are no where near as good in any respect.

I pretty much answer every question in here with good information and try to be helpful. But when people post blatantly wrong or stupid things I have to tell them its wrong. And a LOT of info is wrong on very basic things in this thread. You should be thankful and double it that I can set the record straight about whats what so you don't waste a ton of time, gold, or money. Keep playing the wrong way though, so you can waste your time and die frustrating deaths or progress at a snails pace because you can't swallow your pride and admit you are wrong.

GG


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> GG


yes, you won.

GG no re

stop posting.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> yes, you won.
> GG no re
> stop posting.


I think I just figured out why you stopped playing starcraft.


----------



## -SE7EN-

this is why I hope they make a 1v1 option for PvP....









"And tonight, we find out whether Ploppy is in fact 'The Man' or just a 'tool' in OCN's D3 main event...."


----------



## eternal7trance

This is what Diablo has become.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thats is the worst solution one can possibly think of
> if you give up just like that, I'm glad you stopped playing


What a constructive comment, if you're gonna post useless things like that, you should considerate to not post at all.









Since i had 19k life and i do kiting a lot, i thought that high life regeneration would help out, but didn't do much in inferno. It helped on gf runs in hell tho..


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Seems like your jimmies are rustled bro. This game really doesn't have much skill and is really simple, pretty much a joke game to me and your all butthurt that I know what Im talking about. Seems like your the one with the ego since I don't care at all about Diablo. Starcraft I care about, Diablo is a joke game. Keep being bad and not listening to better people than you and just getting mad when they give you the right answers, good way to live life.
> The best way to play DH is the way I play it, its not a debate its fact. This isn't Diablo 2 where there are tons of choices, there are clear best ways to play each character with minimal wiggle room. You can spend more money and take way longer to farm if you wanna be a lazy bad tank, or you can have some skill and effort and do insane damage for less. My posts are for people who actually want to try and play their best not people who want to faceroll on their keyboard and get upset when they didnt have enough gear to beat something. Im not gonna waste my time posting how to play suboptimal styles for lazy people that are no where near as good in any respect.
> I pretty much answer every question in here with good information and try to be helpful. But when people post blatantly wrong or stupid things I have to tell them its wrong. And a LOT of info is wrong on very basic things in this thread. You should be thankful and double it that I can set the record straight about whats what so you don't waste a ton of time, gold, or money. Keep playing the wrong way though, so you can waste your time and die frustrating deaths or progress at a snails pace because you can't swallow your pride and admit you are wrong.
> GG


LOL another Tool reply thank you for proving my point on how ignorant you really are.


----------



## 1ijoe

My Witch Doctor.

I think I'm doing good. Can do act 3 but only some parts due to those spear throwers.
Add me if you like Jabbs#1850


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Seems like your jimmies are rustled bro. This game really doesn't have much skill and is really simple, pretty much a joke game to me and your all butthurt that I know what Im talking about. Seems like your the one with the ego since I don't care at all about Diablo. Starcraft I care about, Diablo is a joke game. Keep being bad and not listening to better people than you and just getting mad when they give you the right answers, good way to live life.
> The best way to play DH is the way I play it, its not a debate its fact. This isn't Diablo 2 where there are tons of choices, there are clear best ways to play each character with minimal wiggle room. You can spend more money and take way longer to farm if you wanna be a lazy bad tank, or you can have some skill and effort and do insane damage for less. My posts are for people who actually want to try and play their best not people who want to faceroll on their keyboard and get upset when they didnt have enough gear to beat something. Im not gonna waste my time posting how to play suboptimal styles for lazy people that are no where near as good in any respect.
> I pretty much answer every question in here with good information and try to be helpful. But when people post blatantly wrong or stupid things I have to tell them its wrong. And a LOT of info is wrong on very basic things in this thread. You should be thankful and double it that I can set the record straight about whats what so you don't waste a ton of time, gold, or money. Keep playing the wrong way though, so you can waste your time and die frustrating deaths or progress at a snails pace because you can't swallow your pride and admit you are wrong.
> GG


Dude, you seriously need to evaluate how you respond on here.

You try and provide good information on a DH. Yes. You do. It is not however the ONLY viable way to play a DH. It is YOUR way. That is the way you choose to play your character

Yet every single post you have is filled with condescension and sarcasm. You criticize everyone who plays the game in this thread that doesn't share your views and degrade anyone who is having a problem with any part of the game by stating that the game requires no skill whatsoever. You go out of your way to point out how much better than everyone else you are, trying to explain why your particular build and play style is superior to others.

You respond in a manner that is simply outright rude, then wonder why no one takes the time to read your posts.

While I do not argue that your DH build, time spent, gear accumulated, and skill help you kill faster than most of the DH's on here, you have to realize that no one will take you seriously if you call them derogatory names to their face, spit on their characters, insult their skill levels, and so on.

You should probably go back and read up on the TOS, specifically the areas General Guidelines and You are EXPECTED to:. It seems you have forgotten a lot of key points in your time here.

Treat the other people on here with respect bro.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Check out this completely trash Stormshield I got from an Act 3 mob.










2 mil anyone?


----------



## 222Panther222

Loll Stormsheild!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I think I just figured out why you stopped playing starcraft.


stop being a complete tool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ijoe*
> 
> My Witch Doctor.
> I think I'm doing good. Can do act 3 but only some parts due to those spear throwers.
> Add me if you like Jabbs#1850


nice to see another witch doctor posting









how do you play that build of your? in terms of kiting a difficult affix mob


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I think I just figured out why you stopped playing starcraft.


I think I just figured out why nobody likes you here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> What a constructive comment, if you're gonna post useless things like that, you should considerate to not post at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i had 19k life and i do kiting a lot, i thought that high life regeneration would help out, but didn't do much in inferno. It helped on gf runs in hell tho..


my reply to yours wasnt useless, it was simply "too simple" and did not include the info that could support my claim

I'm fairly surprised that ploppy didn't jump on you and start trashing you all the way down to underground

First of all, 19k life in inferno isn't a lot. If you have no "resist all" stat in your gears, you will probably get 2 shoted even in act 1.

2 shots, thats not a lot of head room is it?

*now if you got godly skills like ploppy, you wont need much hp at all, he can dodge all attacks in sight*. But since you don't, you gotta think of a solution.

the reason why I thought regen was the worst solution, is because you ONLY have 19k life, dont matter if you can regen 3k / sec (which you most likely can't), if you normally get 2 shoted, you will still get 2 shoted, unless the 2 shots deal exactly half your hp each.

If you will get hit by a mob, you are likely to be hit again by the same mob if you're not careful enough. That would be a short time frame and your regen couldnt save you fast enough. Damage is fast, regen is slow.

what you need then, would be solid resistance, and a little more hp for some escape headroom. If you had no resist, get to 200 all resist, if you got 200, get to 300, then get some vit on your gear to pump your hp to 25k, and see if you still get killed

assuming you used to get 2 shoted, with 100~200 more resist and 19k hp -> 25k, I'm guessing you now get at most 4 shoted. That would be double survivability.

that was my point.


----------



## 1ijoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> stop being a complete tool
> nice to see another witch doctor posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you play that build of your? in terms of kiting a difficult affix mob


I followed this guide from head to toe. The guy who made it also streams so you can see it in action before you try it.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5638007487?page=1

The only mobs that will anger you are fast, vortex, jailer and sometime wallers in small places. Kiting is the key so practice in act 1 or act 2.


----------



## 222Panther222

Alright I'll try to find good gears without losing a lot of dps.


----------



## StaticFX

i finally broke 1 million gold... lol

i started looking for a new bow. or.. ANYTHING better than what I have. I am STUNNED at what people want for crap! greedy much? wow. From what i am seeing, my 07 120 crit damage bow should be worth 20 million. So, i look for a helm... someone wanted 100MILLION for one!!??? WHY!??? what the hell do you need that much gold for? Blizzard needs to do something about this - its not like they get actual money on the GAH??

screw that.. i farm for a year straight before i pay that much gold for something.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i finally broke 1 million gold... lol
> i started looking for a new bow. or.. ANYTHING better than what I have. I am STUNNED at what people want for crap! greedy much? wow. From what i am seeing, my 07 120 crit damage bow should be worth 20 million. So, i look for a helm... someone wanted 100MILLION for one!!??? WHY!??? what the hell do you need that much gold for? Blizzard needs to do something about this - its not like they get actual money on the GAH??
> screw that.. i farm for a year straight before i pay that much gold for something.


take the gold and sell it for real money.. yes d3 is an auction house simulator

and its the best one out there


----------



## Nw0rb

"Dude, you seriously need to evaluate how you respond on here.

You try and provide good information on a DH. Yes. You do. It is not however the ONLY viable way to play a DH. It is YOUR way. That is the way you choose to play your character

Yet every single post you have is filled with condescension and sarcasm. You criticize everyone who plays the game in this thread that doesn't share your views and degrade anyone who is having a problem with any part of the game by stating that the game requires no skill whatsoever. You go out of your way to point out how much better than everyone else you are, trying to explain why your particular build and play style is superior to others.

You respond in a manner that is simply outright rude, then wonder why no one takes the time to read your posts.

While I do not argue that your DH build, time spent, gear accumulated, and skill help you kill faster than most of the DH's on here, you have to realize that no one will take you seriously if you call them derogatory names to their face, spit on their characters, insult their skill levels, and so on.

You should probably go back and read up on the TOS, specifically the areas General Guidelines and You are EXPECTED to:. It seems you have forgotten a lot of key points in your time here.

Treat the other people on here with respect bro."

Could not agree more Unfriend +1 for sure


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> take the gold and sell it for real money.. yes d3 is an auction house simulator
> and its the best one out there


they could at least add a fast-talking auctioneer to make it more realistic.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> they could at least add a fast-talking auctioneer to make it more realistic.


a feature like this would end up being buggy for sure


----------



## 222Panther222

I stay on the GAH but price are so insane, i saw an item for 660 millions, Then blizzard say "the RMAH is not necessary"


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I stay on the GAH but price are so insane, i saw an item for 660 millions, Then blizzard say "the RMAH is not necessary"


That kind of gold is from banks of many

You slowly advance in the game and eventually get to the top of the curve. In that process you will sell a lot of items. Some to weaker players, some to players the same level as you, some even to better players because you can't use the items (or because you really want that gold)

Gold pickup get pretty fast in inferno. As long as you can survive in act 1, you can earn at least 100k an hour if you know to skip some unwanted white mobs and only go for elites and finally the boss (so imagine what you would get farming say act 3), and that is excluding any potential good drops you can sell in AH. so, its not too hard to get more than 50 millions if you play hard enough

and then there was the gold exploit that got abused and killed the economy

that said, when weapons are priced that high, chances are they wont be sold unless the stats is really good. And if the stats is really good, ppl should have sold it in RMAH anyway.


----------



## Fr0sty

the drop of gold doesnt go up as you go up in the acts in inferno.. it stays generally the same..

its better to farm act I inferno with 300% gold find with tons of gold radius pickup





each items with 7 yards gold pick up radius is just beast


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the drop of gold doesnt go up as you go up in the acts in inferno.. it stays generally the same..
> its better to farm act I inferno with 300% gold find with tons of gold radius pickup


sorry I missed talking about item selling so that later sentence doesnt make much sense









you in general get more higher lv items in later acts and they sell for quite a bit more to vendors


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry I missed talking about item selling so that later sentence doesnt make much sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you in general get more higher lv items in later acts and they sell for quite a bit more to vendors


the drop rate is abysimal at best so i'd rather get a certain 300% more gold per hour and be more efficient at picking them up then focusing on something that is like lotery


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the drop rate is abysimal at best so i'd rather get a certain 300% more gold per hour and be more efficient at picking them up then focusing on something that is like lotery


never said one selling blues to vendors was all there is to gold earning

It comes naturally during the farm process. Was mainly talking about what you get during the natural procedures of act farm


----------



## 1ijoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I stay on the GAH but price are so insane, i saw an item for 660 millions, Then blizzard say "the RMAH is not necessary"


It isn't. I use the RMAH to sell items for blizz buck then buy items off it that sell high on the GAH. I bought a WD dagger for $4.33 and sold it for 79.9mil.




All you have to know is what items sell and price it right. I make most of my money off gold farm gear.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> never said one selling blues to vendors was all there is to gold earning
> It comes naturally during the farm process. Was mainly talking about what you get during the natural procedures of act farm


you only get about 100k per hour with no gold find buff of any sort


----------



## unfriend

I figure I get a decent amount of gold just doing runs, plus it actually seems to take way too long to pick up and vendor all the blues for me with very little rewards. If I see a blue weapon that is iLvl 63, I will hover my mouse over to check the stats, but even that gets old some times. I just pick up the rares, then at the end of the run, ID and trash what is trash, which is usually everything. Sometimes I keep the lower level stuff to help my new chars progress, since almost none of my friends I initially started with play anymore.









Lately I have just been marching myself through HC. I still have 2 friends who play and I have brought them to HC with me. I honestly have to say it actually feels fun. Much more so than doing endless Inferno runs. I know I will get to that point eventually, but for now HC is actually prolonging my Diablo 3 entertainment.


----------



## Fr0sty

gained about 30 yard of gold pick up radius









farming will be much easier

and that's without sacrificing on my dps

heck i even have the same dps as i had before but without gems in those sockets


----------



## MaxFTW

It it right that most lvl 63 items go for over 1mil easy enough?


----------



## HarrisLam

absolutely not

most are there to remind you the irony of high level items can be ridiculously stupid, I would say roughly 30% of lv 63 items are actually worth more than what the vendor would give you

I believe I'm being generous.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> It it right that most lvl 63 items go for over 1mil easy enough?


Not anywhere close... You have to get not only good rolls, but good rolls on the right stats... it's pretty rare. And to top it off, the economy sucks right now and no one is buying anything. The AH is flooded with mediocre gear that no one needs because most of the people who are still playing the game have already surpassed that phase and need top tier stuff.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Dude, you seriously need to evaluate how you respond on here.
> You try and provide good information on a DH. Yes. You do. It is not however the ONLY viable way to play a DH. It is YOUR way. That is the way you choose to play your character
> Yet every single post you have is filled with condescension and sarcasm. You criticize everyone who plays the game in this thread that doesn't share your views and degrade anyone who is having a problem with any part of the game by stating that the game requires no skill whatsoever. You go out of your way to point out how much better than everyone else you are, trying to explain why your particular build and play style is superior to others.
> You respond in a manner that is simply outright rude, then wonder why no one takes the time to read your posts.
> While I do not argue that your DH build, time spent, gear accumulated, and skill help you kill faster than most of the DH's on here, you have to realize that no one will take you seriously if you call them derogatory names to their face, spit on their characters, insult their skill levels, and so on.
> You should probably go back and read up on the TOS, specifically the areas General Guidelines and You are EXPECTED to:. It seems you have forgotten a lot of key points in your time here.
> Treat the other people on here with respect bro.


See this is where reading comprehension is key and not just making assumptions. I didn't say my way was the only way, I said mine was the BEST. This isnt opinion this is simple mathematics. You need less stats for a glass cannon and DH is the best glass cannon. It farms the fastest except whirlwind barb possibly. There is no, "I am better than you because I play this way". The build is better. Why do people have their egos tied up in their playstyle so much. I can admit that WW barbs are most likely superior to a DH since they can skip trash, kill everything, and do insane dps. If I was making stupid mistakes I would be GLAD people point them out to me because its for my benefit.

Do you really think with all my time played and knowledge that I'm not aware of the other playstyles and builds? Thats insulting right there, buts its ok im gonna keep my cool. You can play however you want I don't care at all, except to give you the proper information and let you make the decision. You can only expose people to information, you can't make them choose the right answer. Do I keep on people who are clearly making the same choice they had before I showed them the correct info? No. I let them do w/e they want, I dont even repost stuff I just tell people to go find my posts where I explained things in detail esp when its clear they don't really know what they are doing.

And how does being good at Diablo make me better than anyone? I do not care at all about Diablo, it is a relatively skillless game. Thats the whole reason I play glass cannon because it allows user skill to have a lot of input on outcomes (relatively), while tank builds are rather binary win/lose. I mean maybe if Diablo means something to you you might assume that it does for me, but it doesn't. I literally think of this game as a joke. It actually hurt me because I thought the game was gonna completely die so I basically sold all my stock early and only made like $500 so far. And this game is actually worse than WoW when it comes to skill/depth. I mean maybe some people on OC.net think the game takes skill, but if you look at any other forum everyone knows its gear based pay to win, thats how the game was designed from the ground up. If you want to explain to me how you think there is skill in Diablo I'd be glad to hear it but I doubt you could come up with anything.

Maybe it seems rude but people should be less concerned if they might possibly be getting their Diablo skills insulted or if the person is right. I'd love someone to pick apart my build or character and show me optimizations. Isn't this overclock.net, not mediocre store bought generic.net? You'd think the community would want to play the best way possible and refine their play instead of getting mad. I constantly see bad info posted and I spend my time to write up a detailed thought out post for others benefit and I've got a bit of rep in here for it so people obviously like my posts.

Maybe I should just stop reading this thread, Its pretty hilarious but then I can't help myself from posting the right info. I can't think of one good piece of advice or info I have got in this thread so I really should just let it be. I was gonna post all the main good sites for info and some tools but someone will probably just get upset by it and then call me a tool for posting tools.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I think I just figured out why nobody likes you here.


Thats something thats important to me. Are you in high school or do you still care what others think? Also I have a lot more rep with a lot less posts than you. And your in here insulting people as well except you have absolutely nothing to back yourself up on because your suggestions are just as bad or worse than the people you say are wrong. I may seem rude but at least I post useful information rather than constantly mislead people with information that you haven't even taken the time to verify for yourself.

If you guys want good info I covered every class except WD, and the AH, and farming techniques, etc. Just go search through my posts and find a goldmine of knowledge. Its all verified and true unless a patch changed something. And don't get your jimmies rustled if you find out there was a better way to do things! You can PM me if you have any questions, I usually check this site once a day.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/passive/gruesome-feast

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/passive/grave-injustice

health globe pickup radius with those two skills helps alot keep those other 3 skills off cooldowns so i could be ultra aggresive and nuke more often

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/soul-harvest main buff.. always keep it refreshed as often as possible.. so keeping its cooldown as low as possible is a great thing

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/spirit-walk not only a defensive skill but has its use as an offensive skill vs certain mobs (reflect damage mobs)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/big-bad-voodoo aoe buff that even buffs your friends and follower if he stands in the aoe effect circle

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/fetish-army minions that tank but deal ok damage.. but turn into a powerful burst nuke if runed properly

and never forget the poison darts with splinter rune for that constant kiting dps if the need arise

its one of those build using a useless stats to turn it into epicness


----------



## MaxFTW

Well i just sold some shoulders for DH for 800k had 129 dex +3k life from globes and like +250 regen 70 resist all and a few other stats

Most i ever made.


----------



## Orc Warlord

Makes me so glad I stopped playing blizzard games lol..

Sold my WoW account for $4000, had S4 Brutal Gladiator title and S3 Merciless Gladiator, and about 140k gold (around the time of TBC)


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I figure I get a decent amount of gold just doing runs, plus it actually seems to take way too long to pick up and vendor all the blues for me with very little rewards. If I see a blue weapon that is iLvl 63, I will hover my mouse over to check the stats, but even that gets old some times. I just pick up the rares, then at the end of the run, ID and trash what is trash, which is usually everything. Sometimes I keep the lower level stuff to help my new chars progress, since almost none of my friends I initially started with play anymore.


when i do gold runs, i wont even bother picking up anything at all, except for Jewels & Crafting materials

gain as much pick up radius items as you can stack, then just do a walk in the park, in nightmare or hell

in average 1 short Act 3 run nets you around 100k gold in 10 min, rinse and repeat several times to get what you need


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> when i do gold runs, i wont even bother picking up anything at all, except for Jewels & Crafting materials
> gain as much pick up radius items as you can stack, then just do a walk in the park, in nightmare or hell
> in average 1 short Act 3 run nets you around 100k gold in 10 min, rinse and repeat several times to get what you need


100k 10 min in hell?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 100k 10 min in hell?


100k = 100 000 gold
not 1 000 000 gold

it's still working, they haven't nerfed it out yet, which i'm surprised after all those videos showing how it's done

you just need to stack up GF gear, movement speed, and gold pick up radius, then you just shoot and walk through it all, avoid elite fights, go for the easy kills

if you don't fight the elites you don't waste time

just use Smoke repeatedly until the next check point/door way


----------



## jbobb

Boy some of these drops in Inferno are just crap lately. I've started to get a lot more lower level rares than I used to. With the upped % of getting ilvl 60-63 items in the last patch, they should have made it a 0% chance of getting anywhere between ilvl 53-58 items. I mean really, getting a ilvl 53 rare in Inferno....give me a break. /rant

Can't wait till 1.04 comes out. I've heard that it will at set the minimum to ilvl 55 items in Inferno...still too low I think. Anyone know what they will be fixing tomorrow? I've heard rumors about them adding the armory.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> See this is where reading comprehension is key and not just making assumptions. I didn't say my way was the only way, I said mine was the BEST. This isnt opinion this is simple mathematics. You need less stats for a glass cannon and DH is the best glass cannon. It farms the fastest except whirlwind barb possibly. There is no, "I am better than you because I play this way". The build is better. Why do people have their egos tied up in their playstyle so much. I can admit that WW barbs are most likely superior to a DH since they can skip trash, kill everything, and do insane dps. If I was making stupid mistakes I would be GLAD people point them out to me because its for my benefit.
> 
> _IMHO, a build that does the highest amount of DPS or allows you to farm the fastest, doesn't make it the best build. To me, the best build is the one that allows you the most fun. For example, glass cannon DPS with Archon on a Wizard allows me to faceroll in PvE, but I don't have fun when playing glass cannon. whether it is by myself or with friends. I do have fun playing a Tornado CM build however, even though I deal considerably less damage. I am sure you have a very impressive build and can kill/farm really fast, but personally that doesn't interest me much. Maybe it is simply that the game itself bores me, so I made a Tornado CM build to play better with my friends, but for me it was a "better" build._
> 
> Do you really think with all my time played and knowledge that I'm not aware of the other playstyles and builds? Thats insulting right there, buts its ok im gonna keep my cool. You can play however you want I don't care at all, except to give you the proper information and let you make the decision. You can only expose people to information, you can't make them choose the right answer. Do I keep on people who are clearly making the same choice they had before I showed them the correct info? No. I let them do w/e they want, I dont even repost stuff I just tell people to go find my posts where I explained things in detail esp when its clear they don't really know what they are doing.
> 
> _They are saying you can offer advice without acting like a tool. I personally don't judge here, because I act like a tool on purpose at times when trying to drive a point across to deaf ears or people who annoy me. They are simply saying that presentation matters, which should not in a site that drives itself on knowledge and truth. I personally think that there are elements of skills in this game, just that gear heavily compensates for many players like of "mental" skills. I am not talking about actual technical skills, but mental skills such as proper pathing and kiting._
> 
> Maybe I should just stop reading this thread, Its pretty hilarious but then I can't help myself from posting the right info. I can't think of one good piece of advice or info I have got in this thread so I really should just let it be. I was gonna post all the main good sites for info and some tools but someone will probably just get upset by it and then call me a tool for posting tools.
> Thats something thats important to me. Are you in high school or do you still care what others think? Also I have a lot more rep with a lot less posts than you. And your in here insulting people as well except you have absolutely nothing to back yourself up on because your suggestions are just as bad or worse than the people you say are wrong. I may seem rude but at least I post useful information rather than constantly mislead people with information that you haven't even taken the time to verify for yourself.
> 
> _You could do so without much loss. D3 appears to be dying anyways._


----------



## MaxFTW

Would be nice if chapter skipping was possible, cant get past act 2 pt1 for the life of me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be nice if chapter skipping was possible, cant get past act 2 pt1 for the life of me


I can help with that when I get home tonight.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can help with that when I get home tonight.


No you cant as im on the EU servers









under 1500 players during peak times lol


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> No you cant as im on the EU servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> under 1500 players during peak times lol


technically they claim it's amount of "games" running rather than individual players

even if what they claim is true, and we max out all 4 spots (which in actual games i've been on, it's usually only 3 people at best) it only adds up to less than 6000 player during prime time

on non play time, in US East server we have less than 900 games going that's a meagre 3600 or less active player online

that's waaay short of the original millions of players online

i still recall the first few days the numbers were huge over 100 000+ concurrent games

even if what they claimed was a bug and it was only creating 1 game per player, instead of grouping 4 players per game

that was still 100k+ players online vs 3000 to 6000 players online, that's a drastic drop in player base


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> technically they claim it's amount of "games" running rather than individual players
> even if what they claim is true, and we max out all 4 spots (which in actual games i've been on, it's usually only 3 people at best) it only adds up to less than 6000 player during prime time
> on non play time, in US East server we have less than 900 games going that's a meagre 3600 or less active player online
> that's waaay short of the original millions of players online
> i still recall the first few days the numbers were huge over 100 000+ concurrent games
> even if what they claimed was a bug and it was only creating 1 game per player, instead of grouping 4 players per game
> that was still 100k+ players online vs 3000 to 6000 players online, that's a drastic drop in player base


I know, on release week on the EU server there was usually 10k games going through the day peaking at like 25k

Xfire stats were like 80k and now there just over 7k players per day

The fact that more than 7million retail copies are sold and theres this few players is crazy, Still i dont think this is
"BEST GAEM EVOR Y U NO PLEY?" like many others i do hope theres new content soon though


----------



## Crazy9000

Diablo II has 17k on just US East right now...


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo II has 17k on just US East right now...


D2?

Motherofgod.jpg

It is a overall better game without a doubt but i wont go back to it as i barely got anywhere on it and the stats look so messy, May be due to being low res :/

Hopefully torchlight 2 will keep me going plenty till grim dawns release, Theres also krater co op to look forward too.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> D2?
> Motherofgod.jpg
> It is a overall better game without a doubt but i wont go back to it as i barely got anywhere on it and the stats look so messy, May be due to being low res :/
> Hopefully torchlight 2 will keep me going plenty till grim dawns release, Theres also krater co op to look forward too.


about 1.5 years ago i tried to play D2 (i havent played it before), but I couldn't survive through the graphics

If only they would release a graphics total overhaul of D2, wipe out all existing characters, put some new monsters and gear in, and just call that D3....people would still jump on it and probably be happier than they are now


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> technically they claim it's amount of "games" running rather than individual players
> even if what they claim is true,


The official sticky has it as the amount of pub games with open slots. I tend to only play the game in spurts every 3 weeks or so, but its not like there are only 9k active players in that zone.


----------



## Fr0sty

Act II is the worse place to farm.. seriously.. its like the drops of act I .. but with harder and more painful monsters... lacuni this lacuni that.. on top of those invisible snakes with all kind of affixes









today's theme.. reflect damage arcane illusionist... not one pack we saw wasnt reflect damage or illusionist with arcane beams

and blizzard has the guts to say those are randoms..


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> *Act II is the worse place to farm*.. seriously.. its like the drops of act I .. but with harder and more painful monsters... lacuni this lacuni that.. on top of those invisible snakes with all kind of affixes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's theme.. reflect damage arcane illusionist... not one pack we saw wasnt reflect damage or illusionist with arcane beams
> and blizzard has the guts to say those are randoms..


tell that to OCN noob and see how he reacts









still, there's nothing that can beat vortex molten imo, also "fast invulnerable" on already fast mobs, like the spiderlings and the infamous soul rippers


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> tell that to OCN noob and see how he reacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still, there's nothing that can beat vortex molten imo, also "fast invulnerable" on already fast mobs, like the spiderlings and the infamous soul rippers


mortars shooting far from offscreen

arcane illusionist.. teleport illusionist.. reflect damage illusionist

mortar shielding.. that's all we get in inferno... gg blizzard on your pseudo random crap generator


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> tell that to OCN noob and see how he reacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still, there's nothing that can beat vortex molten imo, also "fast invulnerable" on already fast mobs, like the spiderlings and the infamous soul rippers


vortex, fast, arcane, jailer - soul ripper. *shudder*


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo II has 17k on just US East right now...


Diablo 3 probably sparked it up again even more too. People were like "wait a minute, this game is awesome! ...and nothing like diablo 3"


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> vortex, fast, arcane, jailer - soul ripper. *shudder*


more like ANYTHING soul ripper, how about that


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> about 1.5 years ago i tried to play D2 (i havent played it before), but I couldn't survive through the graphics
> *If only they would release a graphics total overhaul of D2, wipe out all existing characters, put some new monsters and gear in, and just call that D3....people would still jump on it and probably be happier than they are now*


This is what Diablo 3 should have been.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> more like ANYTHING soul ripper, how about that


soul rippers arent bad unless they put bs affixes on them.. but any monster with bs affixes can turn into a painful situation


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> soul rippers arent bad unless they put bs affixes on them.. but any monster with bs affixes can turn into a painful situation


immune, jailer, illusionist, with plagued/molten/arcane is the most rediculous combo i have seen yet.


----------



## OCcomet

I hate D3,







, just force myself to play for a while each day, hoping that I get some decent drops, and experience act 3 inferno, so that I can farm and make more money.







No seriously, I suck with my barb







and totally clueless what to do to have fun with this game.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> I hate D3,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just force myself to play for a while each day, hoping that I get some decent drops, and experience act 3 inferno, so that I can farm and make more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously, I suck with my barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and totally clueless what to do to have fun with this game.


I have a Barb in Inferno A3 and it is not a pleasant experience. I have dumped a fortune into gear 1k res all, 10k armor, 40k hp, 1k regen, 14k dps (w/o frenzy stacks). Leveling a Monk now for a hopefully better experience.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I have a Barb in Inferno A3 and it is not a pleasant experience. I have dumped a fortune into gear 1k res all, 10k armor, 40k hp, 1k regen, 14k dps (w/o frenzy stacks). *Leveling a Monk now for a hopefully better experience.*


Good luck. My monk has been in act 3 for awhile... just as gear dependant as a barb, only without warcry... sure, sure there is mantra of healing with resistance buff... but then you sacrifice mantra of conviction with overawe for monsters taking 48% more dmg... so it takes you an hour to kill things... Anyway, I love my monk don't get me wrong... but being that your sharing gear with DH...everything is outrageous expensive. Also, the one with everything is great, but makes your itemization harder because you HAVE to gear things with your particular resist you choose. I found a sick amulet that I want to use with 183 dex, 36% MF, and over 600 LoH... but i'm a poison based monk and the ammy has like 40 cold resist... Therefore that resistance does nothing for me... so it's not worth replacing the +310 dex, 28% MF 30 poison resist ammy I currently have. It's harder to actually find useful gear that has your particular resist + res all + the other stats you need... I do want to do a complete over haul on my monks gear though and switch resistances...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Good luck. My monk has been in act 3 for awhile... just as gear dependant as a barb, only without warcry... sure, sure there is mantra of healing with resistance buff... but then you sacrifice mantra of conviction with overawe for monsters taking 48% more dmg... so it takes you an hour to kill things... Anyway, I love my monk don't get me wrong... but being that your sharing gear with DH...everything is outrageous expensive. Also, the one with everything is great, but makes your itemization harder because you HAVE to gear things with your particular resist you choose. I found a sick amulet that I want to use with 183 dex, 36% MF, and over 600 LoH... but i'm a poison based monk and the ammy has like 40 cold resist... Therefore that resistance does nothing for me... so it's not worth replacing the +310 dex, 28% MF 30 poison resist ammy I currently have. It's harder to actually find useful gear that has your particular resist + res all + the other stats you need... I do want to do a complete over haul on my monks gear though and switch resistances...


how does focusing one res rather then res all effect the monk?


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> how does focusing one res rather then res all effect the monk?


One With Everything.

Monk passive skill that converts highest resistance in one element into All Resists, so 753 poison resists with One with Everything = 753 AR.


----------



## HarrisLam

OP skill if you ask me

not in the way that its too strong, but it saves them too much money when they get out there and find gear


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I have a Barb in Inferno A3 and it is not a pleasant experience. I have dumped a fortune into gear 1k res all, 10k armor, 40k hp, 1k regen, 14k dps (w/o frenzy stacks). Leveling a Monk now for a hopefully better experience.


How'd you manage to get such epic gear??









And what MF does that leave you with?

I run Act 1 Inf, with like 312 MF (With NV and MF loaded enchantress) and i manage like 17k DPS (w/o WoTB) and weak all res/armor, and about 24k hp. Most of the time I get away w/o a single death through each run, only end up dying due to slow reflexes, cos the game puts me to sleep.









But yea, even 312 MF, and all i get is junk, I really don't know what to say to that. Same runs, over and over, is there no way to get out of that cycle? I mean how do I progress to better gear w/o getting any decent drops? (and in return selling them to buy better stuff?)

Edit: I find the whole MF concept so LAME! I mean, if it's so hard to do higher acts in inferno (even with "real gear") and the RNG, makes the itemization beyond stupid, how do they expect us to do it with weaker MF gear? Like do a thousand runs to get anything valuable?


----------



## Tiger S.

For future reference, I had to replace my raid drives so I copied the entire D3 folder(with all the downloads)to my backup drive. All I had to do was put it back on my hdd, open the launcher and it started up without a hitch..


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> How'd you manage to get such epic gear??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what MF does that leave you with?
> I run Act 1 Inf, with like 312 MF (With NV and MF loaded enchantress) and i manage like 17k DPS (w/o WoTB) and weak all res/armor, and about 24k hp. Most of the time I get away w/o a single death through each run, only end up dying due to slow reflexes, cos the game puts me to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea, even 312 MF, and all i get is junk, I really don't know what to say to that. Same runs, over and over, is there no way to get out of that cycle? I mean how do I progress to better gear w/o getting any decent drops? (and in return selling them to buy better stuff?)
> Edit: I find the whole MF concept so LAME! I mean, if it's so hard to do higher acts in inferno (even with "real gear") and the RNG, makes the itemization beyond stupid, how do they expect us to do it with weaker MF gear? Like do a thousand runs to get anything valuable?


Spent a fortune on the GAH, roughly 10mil. With WotB and frenzy 5 stacks I'll break 20k easily. Have no MF at all other than NV stacks. My buddy and I just speed clear A1 Inferno. Usualy we pick a quest for a boss, get 5 stacks asap, clear a couple areas that usualy get several rare/elite packs then kill the boss. Repeat endlessly. My monk has a whole set of gear waiting for lvl 60 with roughly 700-800 res all, loads of dex, 800 LoH, and prolly close to 30k hp for about 3mil.

Royal pain to sell drops now since the player base has dropped off drasticaly and I forsee AH prices plumetting in the next few months, not considering any changes with patches, as stuff just isn't selling. I am under cutting people by a lot! 1mil weap for 600-700k and I have to repost it still.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> I have a Barb in Inferno A3 and it is not a pleasant experience. I have dumped a fortune into gear 1k res all, 10k armor, 40k hp, 1k regen, 14k dps (w/o frenzy stacks). Leveling a Monk now for a hopefully better experience.


Nice stats, your having problems in A3? I don't see you list any LOH, maybe thats why.

I beat the game with 950 resist all (1050 phys resist), 9.6k armor (w/defensive passives), 32k hp, 18k dps (dual weild whirlwind build) 1800 LOH. If you haven't tried the Whirlwind build, I would highly recommend it. Especially for farming, you sprint forever, skip all non elite mobs, kill the elites quick and move on.

I've upgraded since beating the game. I run offensive passives in A2 and A3 now. So I run 900 all resists, 8k armor, 32k hp, 26k dps 2100 LOH. I recently switched my Berserker over to Thrive on Chaos, it's awesome. I have it up for the entire fight on packs, and most of the time I can keep it up for every pack.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> I mean, if it's so hard to do higher acts in inferno (even with "real gear") and the RNG, makes the itemization beyond stupid, how do they expect us to do it with weaker MF gear? *Like do a thousand runs to get anything valuable*?


um....I dont know.....how about *YES*?

they expect you to do it like you would in D2, 2 runs a day, in just 3 years you would have done more than 2 thousand runs







(3 years have more than 1000 days)

I myself have never gotten gear that can sell for beyond 5 million, and have only sold 2 items that reach the million mark, and both aren't weapons.

I really REALLY wonder where people get all those top gears in AH from


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Nice stats, your having problems in A3? I don't see you list any LOH, maybe thats why.
> I beat the game with 950 resist all (1050 phys resist), 9.6k armor (w/defensive passives), 32k hp, 18k dps (dual weild whirlwind build) 1800 LOH. If you haven't tried the Whirlwind build, I would highly recommend it. Especially for farming, you sprint forever, skip all non elite mobs, kill the elites quick and move on.
> I've upgraded since beating the game. I run offensive passives in A2 and A3 now. So I run 900 all resists, 8k armor, 32k hp, 26k dps 2100 LOH. I recently switched my Berserker over to Thrive on Chaos, it's awesome. I have it up for the entire fight on packs, and most of the time I can keep it up for every pack.


Yeah I have no LoH and cannot find a decent affordable weapon with it. I tried WW barb as with the passive runes I have 26% crit, but just get destroyed and run out of rage REALY fast. Probably doing something wrong or have the wrong skills. Can you tell me a proper WW barb build? For WW I only have my 1h/shield or a 2h mighty axe (and have well over 26k dps).


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yeah I have no LoH and cannot find a decent affordable weapon with it. I tried WW barb as with the passive runes I have 26% crit, but just get destroyed and run out of rage REALY fast. Probably doing something wrong or have the wrong skills. Can you tell me a proper WW barb build? For WW I only have my 1h/shield or a 2h mighty axe (and have well over 26k dps).


*The Build*
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ahPUik!YZV!YZcZYc

All the active skills are pretty much set except the rune on Wrath of the Berserker. You can change that if you want, but for farming Thrive on Chaos is awesome.

Here's how the build works. Start with Warcry, this will give you enough Fury to use Battle Rage, then you Sprint... you will leave tornados behind you. As those tornados hit mobs, when you crit you have a chance to gain fury. The idea, and this works most of the time, if tornados are hitting mobs, you can sprint forever. Use whirlwind to get through mobs that are blocking your way while sprinting. Please note most of your damage comes from tornados, not whirlwind. So if your running low on fury, sprint, dont whirlwind. Once you hit an elite pack, you keep sprint up, and whirlwind in circles around and through them dropping as many tornados on top of them as you can. Pop Berserker to make this easier. Berserker is especially useful against jailor/frozen/nightmare mobs that would make you lose control of your character. Forgot to mention, Bash is when you run out of fury, you bash a few times so you can start sprinting again.

The passive skills... You can change these depending on your play style. The build above is with the DPS stats. Weapon mastery is selected assuming you put a mace or axe in your main hand to get the 10% extra crit chance. Ruthless is great as well. Remember the more crits you get, the more fury regen you get. I always pick Tough as nails as my 3rd passive, you can use other useful things like Animosity if you prefer. Also you can go really defensive with this build (defensive is how I beat diablo in inferno). Pick up Superstition and Nerves of Steel.

*The Gear*
Weapons - I've actually never ran with a shield or a 2h, it has been dual wield for weeks. I recommend dual wield, you get 15% atack speed which helps your tornados tick more. Also you can get LOH easier, and use a mace/axe in your main hand (slower, more crit from weapon mastery), and a faster weapon in your offhand (faster) which again will help your tornados tick faster. I actually don't do this. I think I have 1.3 in my MH and 1.2 in my OH because those are the weapons I stumbled upon.

Crit - This is important, as noted above, the more you crit the more fury regen you get. I personally don't think you need a ton of crit, I feel pretty good with 32% (with offensive passives), but more is obviously better, just hard to get on decently priced gear.

Crit Damage - This seems to really boost your dps, if you're going for progression as opposed to farming, I wouldn't worry too much about this.

Strength - Very important stat, this is damage and armor. I actually only have about 1400, wish I had more.

All resist - Obviosly important to staying alve. 900+ all should be sufficient, more is better.

Armor - More important than you think. Try to get +armor on as many pieces as you can. Generally this shouldnt cost too much, just remember 1 strength = 1 armor when comparing gear.

Life on Hit - Probably the most important thing to staying alive. I would say 1400 is minimum, 1800 i was comfortable, more comfortable at 2100. Get this primarily from your weapons. I use 850 dps, 850 LOH main hand, 775 dps 175strength 600+LOH OH. Obviously I have LOH on my rings as well. Look for a decent Bul Kathos Wedding Band, they are fairly cheap and pretty good.

Int - 10 int = 1 resist, poor stat but not useless.

Dex - Miniscule dodge. Read up on effective health to understand this better, I don't know because I don't put any stock into dex.

*Variation*

At 60 I started my barb off with budget barb tank gear. This gave me good armor, resist, and life, but only about 14k dps. My buddy started his 60 barb with this build with tons of crit and crit damage, 50k dps. We have slowely been converging, I am currently up to 28k dps but down to the low 900s on resist, he is down to 38k dps but up to high 600s low 700s of resist. It's a balancing act, we're still not sure who is closer to ideal. My thought is, I beat the game with 950+ all resist and 18k dps. So that's my baseline, from here I ugrade only when I sacrifice nothing.

_*Disclamer: I will help you any way I can, will even get in a game and will show you if you want. There are probably a ton of spelling and grammer errors in ehre, but my work computer is acting up big time, so I'm going to post as is._


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> um....I dont know.....how about *YES*?
> 
> they expect you to do it like you would in D2, 2 runs a day, in just 3 years you would have done more than 2 thousand runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 years have more than 1000 days)
> 
> I myself have never gotten gear that can sell for beyond 5 million, and have only sold 2 items that reach the million mark, and both aren't weapons.
> 
> I really REALLY wonder where people get all those top gears in AH from


I haven't really played D2, but from what I gather, it was way easier to slay hoards of mobs and way more fun. Not like kiting a bunch of 3 insanely buffed spiders for like 10 mins.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> OP skill if you ask me
> not in the way that its too strong, but it saves them too much money when they get out there and find gear


Umm... how do you figure?! If anything it costs us MORE money... First, because everything I get has to have the same resistance, therefore if I'm a poison based monk and find sweet gloves wiith +60 fire resist... I can't use them because the fire resist translates to ZERO resist (because my poison resist is higher). And second, every other monk is competing for the same rare gear, no matter what the resistance is, there are going to be monks out there that need it. Finding gear with resist all AND a particular resist that are high is hard to do. Not to mention anything with res all, crit chance/dmg, and AIS is going to be sought after by all the demon hunters out there who also need dex...


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Umm... how do you figure?! If anything it costs us MORE money... First, because everything I get has to have the same resistance, therefore if I'm a poison based monk and find sweet gloves wiith +60 fire resist... I can't use them because the fire resist translates to ZERO resist (because my poison resist is higher). And second, every other monk is competing for the same rare gear, no matter what the resistance is, there are going to be monks out there that need it. Finding gear with resist all AND a particular resist that are high is hard to do. Not to mention anything with res all, crit chance/dmg, and AIS is going to be sought after by all the demon hunters out there who also need dex...


Another thing to note is barbs get 50% more resist with warcry. So monks stack all+another resist but barbs get 50% more so we just stack +all. It balances out well I think, generally Monks get more resist, more dodge, barbs get more hp, more armor.


----------



## jbobb

New tweet on the Diablo Twitter page shows the armory is comming "soon". Well, it is believed to be the armory anyways. Not sure if that means it is comming with any updates today or a month from now though.


----------



## Rickles

TBH they should have waited another year to release, or a year of open beta w/ pre-purchase... I don't see anything "coming soon" from them that will bring the player base back..


----------



## StaticFX

anyone got a good (large) screen shot with the health globe empty (but not dead)?

Working on a blackberry theme... and servers are down so i can grab it myself









thanks!

nevermind







finally found one on google


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> This is what Diablo 3 should have been.


that's basically what they did with SC2, which it worked out quite well, except they screwed it up by using B.net 2.0 instead of B.net 1.0 where people were able to create and just host the games they wanted

they should have kept the same b.net system as it was on WC3, then SC2 would have been perfect

and yes, definitely D3 would have been much better off just to rewamped the old graphics with new 3D engine and graphics like they did to SC2, and it would have been golden


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo II has 17k on just US East right now...


I've actually started playing D2 again after the D3 fiasco

not that I have ever actually stopped playing D2, just play it every once in a while, but not often due the old 800x600 graphics









looks almost like Nintendo characters


----------



## HarrisLam

SC2......I miss SC2......

All I really wanted was to get my $60 back from items

now that the dream bubble has burst, and that guild wars 2 is finally coming for real, diablo's days are really limited....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Umm... how do you figure?! If anything it costs us MORE money... First, because everything I get has to have the same resistance, therefore if I'm a poison based monk and find sweet gloves wiith +60 fire resist... I can't use them because the fire resist translates to ZERO resist (because my poison resist is higher). And second, every other monk is competing for the same rare gear, no matter what the resistance is, there are going to be monks out there that need it. Finding gear with resist all AND a particular resist that are high is hard to do. *Not to mention anything with res all, crit chance/dmg, and AIS is going to be sought after by all the demon hunters out there who also need dex..*.


i might not have experience in doing monks, but from the sound of it, only your last argument I can agree with (bold)

all classes go for resist all when they can't survive something. That's natural, and therefore resist all gear is gonna be expensive anyway, there's no "comparative sense" in this.

but the fact that monk has that passive allow all monks to spread out there and find different resist element they *think* it will be less popular. No other class can do this.

10000 players of each class makes a total of 50000 players, players from all other classes have to get some resist all as a base (maybe except DH), and monks are all spread out like 2000 of them go arcane, 2000 go cold, 2000 go physical, 2000 go poison, 2000 go fire

prices should be less aggressive in that case, not to mention single resist is already cheaper than all resist as a stat to begin with

gear with resist all is always more expensive than gear with resist single element, theres no question about it, and resist all + single isn't all that much more expensive than just resist all, because mostly only monks will find that extra single element useful, the other 4 classes aren't quite competing in that aspect.

thats the way I look at it.


----------



## Dmac73

Recently re-geared my monk... Got him up to *1.05k* All Res. He's tanking damn good, just need more health and damage.

Leveled my DH and running a dual hand crossbow / 486% CRIT DMG build and it's not all its cracked up to be. Thinking about switching to bow.

Down to play with anyone though, Fr0sty you too lol.

Blu3Dr34M#1150


----------



## Fr0sty

how long will they update the game or whatever it was...








come on blizzards... eu servers been up for a while..

now its time for us servers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> New tweet on the Diablo Twitter page shows the armory is comming "soon". Well, it is believed to be the armory anyways. Not sure if that means it is comming with any updates today or a month from now though.


armory?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Recently re-geared my monk... Got him up to *1.05k* All Res. He's tanking damn good, just need more health and damage.
> Leveled my DH and running a dual hand crossbow / 486% CRIT DMG build and it's not all its cracked up to be. Thinking about switching to bow.
> Down to play with anyone though, Fr0sty you too lol.
> Blu3Dr34M#1150


im up for that

sure

i need better gears to be a more efficient nuker tho

btw did you mean 2 1handed xbox or a 2hander?

2 1 handed xbow would own if done properly


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how long will they update the game or whatever it was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on blizzards... eu servers been up for a while..
> now its time for us servers
> armory?


I believe the armory is so you can view your stats and equipment online. So, hopefully no more having to take screenshots, crop them and then post to show what you have, just have to post a link instead.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I believe the armory is so you can view your stats and equipment online. So, hopefully no more having to take screenshots, crop them and then post to show what you have, just have to post a link instead.


ahhh ok


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> *The Build*
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ahPUik!YZV!YZcZYc
> All the active skills are pretty much set except the rune on Wrath of the Berserker. You can change that if you want, but for farming Thrive on Chaos is awesome.
> Here's how the build works. Start with Warcry, this will give you enough Fury to use Battle Rage, then you Sprint... you will leave tornados behind you. As those tornados hit mobs, when you crit you have a chance to gain fury. The idea, and this works most of the time, if tornados are hitting mobs, you can sprint forever. Use whirlwind to get through mobs that are blocking your way while sprinting. Please note most of your damage comes from tornados, not whirlwind. So if your running low on fury, sprint, dont whirlwind. Once you hit an elite pack, you keep sprint up, and whirlwind in circles around and through them dropping as many tornados on top of them as you can. Pop Berserker to make this easier. Berserker is especially useful against jailor/frozen/nightmare mobs that would make you lose control of your character. Forgot to mention, Bash is when you run out of fury, you bash a few times so you can start sprinting again.
> 
> **snip**
> [/I]


Seph did a great job outlining the standard WW build. I just want to reiterate that crit is key. If you are not critting enough you can not sustain your rage. I am just under 40% crit

I would not put too much focus on high dmg for act1 farming. You can rage starve yourself if your tornadoes hit too hard and kill normal mobs quickly.

WW barb is the only thing fun for me left in the game.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how long will they update the game or whatever it was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on blizzards... eu servers been up for a while..
> now its time for us servers
> armory?
> im up for that
> sure
> i need better gears to be a more efficient nuker tho
> btw did you mean 2 1handed xbox or a 2hander?
> 2 1 handed xbow would own if done properly


2 seperate 1 handed crossbows.

~500% crit dmg isnt possible without dual wielding









Problem is, base damage is low on one of my Hand crossbows and that particular one hurts and i can tell when it's the one critting.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> 2 seperate 1 handed crossbows.
> ~500% crit dmg isnt possible without dual wielding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, base damage is low on one of my Hand crossbows and that particular one hurts and i can tell when it's the one critting.


so having 2 1hander of same dps and same crit dmg with open socket is better

due to the variance of dual wielding?

good to know


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Seph did a great job outlining the standard WW build. I just want to reiterate that crit is key. If you are not critting enough you can not sustain your rage. I am just under 40% crit
> I would not put too much focus on high dmg for act1 farming. You can rage starve yourself if your tornadoes hit too hard and kill normal mobs quickly.
> WW barb is the only thing fun for me left in the game.


Thanks. I didnt really write that for act 1 farming, I believe any class can farm act 1 in any spec really. Act 2-3 farming is where I am at now, as well as progressed through the game. I actually think I could farm Act 4 now, but the maps and elite packs are not very condusive to farming.

As I put in the variations part, I sacrificed crit for survivability. It has worked great for me. Sometimes I get jealous about my buddies 45k+ dps, but I'm not jealous when he dies and I can stand in everything.


----------



## MaxFTW

WTH

I mean come on there is no need for this, Maintenance from 3AM CET till 11AM CET

This is stupid.


----------



## StaticFX

3AM PDT - 11 PDT

and consider its 1 hr past the 11 PDT.....it seems someone screwed up.
Maybe they nerfed the Launcher.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> 3AM PDT - 11 PDT
> and consider its 1 hr past the 11 PDT.....it seems someone screwed up.
> Maybe they nerfed the Launcher.


They bumped it another 2 hours to 1 PDT.


----------



## StaticFX

awesome.... an entire workday with no Diablo break. that sucks


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> WTH
> I mean come on there is no need for this, Maintenance from 3AM CET till 11AM CET
> This is stupid.


They have had a message about it since Thursday. Go play outside.


----------



## turbonerds

Hopefully this patch is something.... i haven't been playing much lately, same goes for my friendlist... and i will put all my gear ont he RMAH if this patch is only PROFILESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Fr0sty

still not back up from update... why is blizzard so slow


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> still not back up from update... why is blizzard so slow


now 1 pm (PDT)


----------



## sepheroth003

If you guys have played blizz games before, its no surprise. This maintenance ALWAYS gets pushed back. Don't think I've ever seen one done on time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> If you guys have played blizz games before, its no surprise. This maintenance ALWAYS gets pushed back. Don't think I've ever seen one done on time.


This would have merit on Blizzard's end if they had continue to put out quality work with a perfectionist attitude. Diablo 3 and this armory patch is hardly what I would call quality work thus far. I rather they push armory into Patch 1.0.4 than to bring the servers down pointlessly. Oh Blizzard, you use to be so good. Now you are as crappy as EA, Ubisoft, and your other face Activision...


----------



## OCcomet

What's this armory patch everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This would have merit on Blizzard's end if they had continue to put out quality work with a perfectionist attitude. Diablo 3 and this armory patch is hardly what I would call quality work thus far. I rather they push armory into Patch 1.0.4 than to bring the servers down pointlessly. Oh Blizzard, you use to be so good. Now you are as crappy as EA, Ubisoft, and your other face Activision...


Word on the D3 forums is that there isn't even a patch for D3. They may add some hotfixes, but I have read that this all has to do with a SC2 patch and Battle.net update and they had to take down all servers for that. Not sure if true, but sucks that they have to take down all their servers to patch one game.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This would have merit on Blizzard's end if they had continue to put out quality work with a perfectionist attitude. Diablo 3 and this armory patch is hardly what I would call quality work thus far. I rather they push armory into Patch 1.0.4 than to bring the servers down pointlessly. Oh Blizzard, you use to be so good. Now you are as crappy as EA, Ubisoft, and your other face Activision...


Lots of blizz bashing in forums and on reddit lately. I'm going to say they are still better than most developers. Aside from Valve, Projekt Red, and Blizzard who else stands by a game with no monthly fee and continues giving. Lots of companies would charge you $50-$60 for the 12 hour gameplay of one run through of the story. At least the game will/should get better over time. We will see. I really only play it because friends do, I beat it and pretty much hung it up until it gets better.


----------



## Genzel

Funny.. they just pushed it back to 4 pm PDT.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Balls I wanna play


----------



## Fr0sty

12hours server shutdown... gg blizzard.. they can't figure this out a week in advance on how to do the maintenance and stuff


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Lots of blizz bashing in forums and on reddit lately. I'm going to say they are still better than most developers. Aside from Valve, Projekt Red, and Blizzard who else stands by a game with no monthly fee and continues giving. Lots of companies would charge you $50-$60 for the 12 hour gameplay of one run through of the story. At least the game will/should get better over time. We will see. I really only play it because friends do, I beat it and pretty much hung it up until it gets better.


Being less crappier than other crappy developers does NOT give them any leeway in sympathy or support and much of the bashing/hate is much deserved. Blizzard was a company once held in high standards because that was what they stood for. The abomination that they released for quite possibly one of the most successfully franchises and their subsequent updates that are clearly geared towards RMAH and artificially prolonging of the game shows that they are simply using D3 as a cash cow. D1 was great because it was a pioneer for aRPG. D2 was great because of how fun it was. In D3 we have a closed, linear world with unbelievably crappy itemization and item quality where we are forced to farm through fields of iLvl 63 garbage and break immersion with the frequent canceling of forced cut scene. All I want is smarter itemization with better item quality in an open world open ended game. I don't care about the AH. I don't care about the crappy cutscenes. I don't care about this player profile crap. I just want to have fun. Seriously Blizzard, it is not that hard.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I'm in! Auction House still down, however.


----------



## Genzel

I'm playing atm. AH is still down.


----------



## -SE7EN-

still telling me that the server is down. There is no patch anything anywhere.... there was for sc2, but I've been able to play that for hours now. These lil F2P games on Steam are looking more and more appealing by the minute.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Being less crappier than other crappy developers does NOT give them any leeway in sympathy or support and much of the bashing/hate is much deserved. Blizzard was a company once held in high standards because that was what they stood for. The abomination that they released for quite possibly one of the most successfully franchises and their subsequent updates that are clearly geared towards RMAH and artificially prolonging of the game shows that they are simply using D3 as a cash cow. D1 was great because it was a pioneer for aRPG. D2 was great because of how fun it was. In D3 we have a closed, linear world with unbelievably crappy itemization and item quality where we are forced to farm through fields of iLvl 63 garbage and break immersion with the frequent canceling of forced cut scene. All I want is smarter itemization with better item quality in an open world open ended game. I don't care about the AH. I don't care about the crappy cutscenes. I don't care about this player profile crap. I just want to have fun. Seriously Blizzard, it is not that hard.


Haha I knew I poked the bear, I've seen your other posts and was well aware of your opinion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> These lil F2P games on Steam are looking more and more appealing by the minute.


The Blacklight retribution was fun. Also started some Coop games lately, Saints Row 2 was fun even though its super buggy. I want to beat it and move on to the third one which is suppose to be a lot better for PC. Also started Borderlands again, can't wait for the second one!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> The Blacklight retribution was fun. Also started some Coop games lately, Saints Row 2 was fun even though its super buggy. I want to beat it and move on to the third one which is suppose to be a lot better for PC. Also started Borderlands again, can't wait for the second one!


Yeah, Blacklight does look pretty awesome, don't know about starting another shooter as I play Tribes: Ascend a lil bit. I've downloaded Moon Breakers and Brawl Busters too, but for some reason I really dislike making controller profiles (will search for a game, download it, and somehow I end up never playing most of them) and usually end up playing SC2 UMS/custom games.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> SC2......I miss SC2......
> All I really wanted was to get my $60 back from items
> now that the dream bubble has burst, and that guild wars 2 is finally coming for real, diablo's days are really limited....
> i might not have experience in doing monks, but from the sound of it, only your last argument I can agree with (bold)
> all classes go for resist all when they can't survive something. That's natural, and therefore resist all gear is gonna be expensive anyway, there's no "comparative sense" in this.
> but the fact that monk has that passive allow all monks to spread out there and find different resist element they *think* it will be less popular. No other class can do this.
> 10000 players of each class makes a total of 50000 players, players from all other classes have to get some resist all as a base (maybe except DH), and monks are all spread out like 2000 of them go arcane, 2000 go cold, 2000 go physical, 2000 go poison, 2000 go fire
> prices should be less aggressive in that case, not to mention single resist is already cheaper than all resist as a stat to begin with
> gear with resist all is always more expensive than gear with resist single element, theres no question about it, and resist all + single isn't all that much more expensive than just resist all, because mostly only monks will find that extra single element useful, the other 4 classes aren't quite competing in that aspect.
> thats the way I look at it.


OK so I think you just made my arguments for me... Obviously all classes need resist all, so trying to find gear with resist all PLUS a particular resist that needs to match up with the gear you already have (your boots cant be cold resist + res all while you have chest and pants with fire and electric resist...) is not easy or cheap... But, I am finished arguing with you. Like you said... you have no experience with a monk, and have no idea how much gear costs for a monk, or how hard it is for a top tier monk to find good gear.


----------



## likethegun

Blizzard is like a bunch of immature children... They are horrible with time and planning while doing whatever it is they want without worrying about what other people will think.

How do you go from 3am-11am all the way to 4pm?! Anyway, I started a character some time ago on the EU and ASIA servers that I play during times like these. BUT those economies are more messed up than our own... Not uncommon to find items listed for "900,000,000" or more gold on the AH... Obviously botting is the norm over there or something... for the people that still play i guess...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Haha I knew I poked the bear, I've seen your other posts and was well aware of your opinion.
> The Blacklight retribution was fun. Also started some Coop games lately, Saints Row 2 was fun even though its super buggy. I want to beat it and move on to the third one which is suppose to be a lot better for PC. Also started Borderlands again, can't wait for the second one!


What is sad is I was once a staunch supporter of Blizzard; a zealot if you would. However, the "design decisions" for D3 have been a cascade of failures and deep disappointment, not only in the franchise that I had loved playing, but the company I believed in as one of the last good ones still alive. I been playing Max Payne 3 a lot. Thank god for Steam sales.


----------



## MaxFTW

I really try to think when building my barb now as its the only thing i can do.

I want a helm with str resist all 50+ and a socket + 65+ regen, Now its rather hard to find something of this type

Since most helmets dont tend to focus on regen though should i ditch trying to find one with regen? and focus more about stats on helms?

The socket comes useful for MF and GF but also adding +life to it is great too.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Umm... how do you figure?! If anything it costs us MORE money... First, because everything I get has to have the same resistance, therefore if I'm a poison based monk and find sweet gloves wiith +60 fire resist... I can't use them because the fire resist translates to ZERO resist (because my poison resist is higher). And second, every other monk is competing for the same rare gear, no matter what the resistance is, there are going to be monks out there that need it. Finding gear with resist all AND a particular resist that are high is hard to do. Not to mention anything with res all, crit chance/dmg, and AIS is going to be sought after by all the demon hunters out there who also need dex...


Plus searching for gear is a PITA because you have to use up 2 out of 3 search slots for resists, so you only get 1 slot to search for another stat, and then you have to look through alllll of them to find some with another stat or 2.

Got these for 10k by bidding right before the servers went down









Not amazing, but they're a decent upgrade for what I had, and only 10k.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> OK so I think you just made my arguments for me... Obviously all classes need resist all, so trying to find gear with resist all PLUS a particular resist that needs to match up with the gear you already have (your boots cant be cold resist + res all while you have chest and pants with fire and electric resist...) is not easy or cheap... *But, I am finished arguing with you*. Like you said... you have no experience with a monk, and have no idea how much gear costs for a monk, or how hard it is for a top tier monk to find good gear.


All I was saying was that the same amount of "resist all", hence the same endurance, can be achieved by going single element resist for a monk, and those gears are cheaper. That is with the assumption of monk and all other classes are going for the same amount of resist.

Apparently if you wish to go beyond that and pursue resist all + single in every piece of gear, of course its going to be more expensive than just having resist all. But since that will put the total resist number of the monk to way beyond what other classes can ever obtain, there could be no comparison. Could only compare at resist numbers where other classes can also get to.

Bold : there is no need to be like that bro


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> All I was saying was that the same amount of "resist all", hence the same endurance, can be achieved by going single element resist for a monk, and those gears are cheaper. That is with the assumption of monk and all other classes are going for the same amount of resist.
> Apparently if you wish to go beyond that and pursue resist all + single in every piece of gear, of course its going to be more expensive than just having resist all. But since that will put the total resist number of the monk to way beyond what other classes can ever obtain, there could be no comparison. Could only compare at resist numbers where other classes can also get to.
> Bold : there is no need to be like that bro


Monks do need more resist than other classes afaik. I've never played another class, but the ranged classes are going to die fast no matter what so they don't really need it, and barbs have more armor, and they have the buff that gives them 50% more resist or something. Also the max single resist on a piece of gear is lower than the max all resist.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> All I was saying was that the same amount of "resist all", hence the same *endurance*, can be achieved by going single element resist for a monk, and those gears are cheaper. That is with the assumption of monk and all other classes are going for the same amount of resist.
> Apparently if you wish to go beyond that and pursue resist all + single in every piece of gear, of course its going to be more expensive than just having resist all. But since that will put the total resist number of the monk to way beyond what other classes can ever obtain, there could be no comparison. Could only compare at resist numbers where other classes can also get to.
> Bold : there is no need to be like that bro


I wasn't meaning that in a harsh way, just simply saying that what you say is incorrect, yet you continue to argue your point... Like the above comment, a single resist is not as high as resist all in general, and, with the ranged classes, their intel (not talking about DH mind you, but even then they do not need as much resist because they are not "tanks"), but their intel gives them high resist. Look at fr0sty and his 4000+ intel on his WD... thats 400 resist all JUST from his main stat with NO resist gear...

So, gear for a monk (to compete at the same level) is MORE expensive, and harder to search for on AH because of the reason yonder stated above. Barbs have +armor buff for vitality, while yes it is true monks have it for dexterity... but we are tanks... therefore we are going to need to stack vitality too. War cry is crazy more benedicial than the monks stupid mantra...

So a rundown... strength adds to armor and is barb main stat. barbs armor is boosted by vitality which is EVERYONES critical stat (meaning you cant completely ignore it like dexterity on a wizard)... so armor for barb is no contest easy to achieve. This all equals "endurance"

Now, given that barbs can get away with gear that doesnt have +armor rolls... That is one less thing for them to worry about

Now, monks main stat is dexterity... which does absolutely nothing... except for dodge... and the dodge rating isn't even that high in comparison, def not enough so that act 3-4 inferno heavy hitters can still take you out with one shot if all these other requirements im about to mention arent met... Therefore this does absolutely nothing for survivability, only damage. Vitality for a monk... stand alone, no buffs, no nothing... it is what it is. You need it, period. No bonuses from having it.

Therefore, by default, the monks "endurance" is already stacked against him compared to a barb. And from what I just stated, that is 3 stats already that are REQUIRED to be on gear for act 3-4 inferno. + armor, + vitality, +dexterity versus barbs two required stats: + strength, and + vitality (both of which help their armor rating vs monks only 1 item stat that adds to that which is the +armor affix)

Now we get to resistances... So, I have just pointed out how monk gear with NO resist is a lot more expensive than barbs... With resist that is just one more thing to worry about... And in order to achieve what you are talking about with the one with everything passive, a monk would NEED resist all AND the one particular resist. So there are 2 more required item affixes for survivability... Now the count is THREE absolute required for barb survivability and FIVE for monk... Because as stated earlier, if you just stack one particular resist... it's usually lower than the resist all affix, and even if not, it certainly is the same...

So saying you want to achieve equal resist alls for a monk and a barb. First, monk has to sacrifice the passive ability slot, second, he has to search for gear with all the above mentioned essential requirements, and third, he has to make sure that all his gear have the same type of resistance. With all this done, a monk MAY have equal (but likely lower) resist all to the barb. This would also bring the required essential item affix count to THREE for barb, and FOUR for monk.

Now I realize the passive argument can be considered moot, because when discussing endurnace a barb has to use the vit to armor passive... but even if the barb did not use the passive, and decided to find +armor affix gears... then the essential required item affix count would be equal in this regard, but barb would still have higher armor and monk is still down the passive ability slot.

Now taken the first given scenario of a monk using one with everything to achieve a high resist all... That makes FIVE required essential required item affixes (+ armor, + dex, + vit, + resist all, + particular resist). Now you can start looking for MF/GF, crit dmg, crit chance, or AIS









So we are talking about looking for rare top tier gear with 6-7 good item affixes vs a barbs 4-5 to have the same effectiveness in the game; "endurance"


----------



## Fr0sty

each classes has their own way of survival

some are more gear biased then others

probably going to try out one of my weird theory out

it consist of using http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/summon-zombie-dogs with final gift rune for 15% chance to drop health globe upon death

and this http://us.battle.net/d3/en/class/witch-doctor/active/sacrifice with provoke the pack

i just hope that provoke the pack stacks









if that 5% damage bonus per dog stack with the dog resummon spec ill be a better nuke for cheap

combine that with bears and voila

brb in 30min


----------



## StaticFX

what is better....

DH

ring:

110 dex + 21% crit hit damage...
or
100 dex with 6% attack speed?

the ring i want to replace:
+68 Dex
+71 Vit
Crit damage 21%
Life Regen 17
Socket (+38 dex)

what should I look for?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> what is better....
> DH
> ring:
> 110 dex + 21% crit hit damage...
> or
> 100 dex with 6% attack speed?
> the ring i want to replace:
> +68 Dex
> +71 Vit
> Crit damage 21%
> Life Regen 17
> Socket (+38 dex)
> what should I look for?


The one you already have only has 4 less dex than the first one, and it has vit and regen on top of that, I would just keep it or look for a better upgrade


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Plus searching for gear is a PITA because you have to use up 2 out of 3 search slots for resists, so you only get 1 slot to search for another stat, and then you have to look through alllll of them to find some with another stat or 2.
> Got these for 10k by bidding right before the servers went down


I agree, we need 2-3 more search criteria. Hope they add this in future patches.

Thats funny, just watched Kripps video about bidding before the servers go down. What a great idea lol


----------



## StaticFX

(The other ring is the 100 dex with 6%)

I am trying to figure out what stats are best?

Crit damage?
Attack speed?
Dex?

etc...


----------



## Genzel

umm

CD
DEX
IAS

That's for a ring. I'd put CC first on the list. Getting a ring with a decent CC, CD, and Dex roll is pretty expensive though.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Plus searching for gear is a PITA because you have to use up 2 out of 3 search slots for resists, so you only get 1 slot to search for another stat, and then you have to look through alllll of them to find some with another stat or 2.
> Got these for 10k by bidding right before the servers went down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not amazing, but they're a decent upgrade for what I had, and only 10k.


but is only 200ish armor

i wouldn't consider anything less than 400 armor

it's hard to find them with good stats


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> umm
> CD
> DEX
> IAS
> That's for a ring. I'd put CC first on the list. Getting a ring with a decent CC, CD, and Dex roll is pretty expensive though.


Crit chance??

i would have thought Attack speed... since my 100 dex + 6% attack speed is 1000 more damage than my 100 dex + Crit damage...


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> (The other ring is the 100 dex with 6%)
> I am trying to figure out what stats are best?
> Crit damage?
> Attack speed?
> Dex?
> etc...


Diminishing returns... all depends how much of each stat and how much you already have.


----------



## Genzel

Could just be my play style. I'm using a spike trap build atm.

One of the few useful things I've seen on the blizzard forums; Demon Hunter Dps Calculator. Not sure how accurate it is..

Edit I'm also in the process of trying to stack CD atm.


----------



## Fr0sty

placed a bid on some cheap 30k lacuni prowlers with int









let's hope i win them and the inna's glory pants too









that would help out in attack speed since my weapon is so slow









then the next step in my farming is all going into a 90% crit dmg gem and finding a better 1h weapon with better stats for my wd


----------



## StaticFX

Ok this is interesting...

Before I started messing with stats to tweak my DH for inferno...
without SS skill i was at approx 25K dps...
With SS 84K dps...

now, i have been playing without SS for a while and got my DPS to over 31K
i threw SS on and... its at 71K??? lol

this crap is so confusing! lol


another question... which to use?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok this is interesting...
> Before I started messing with stats to tweak my DH for inferno...
> without SS skill i was at approx 25K dps...
> With SS 84K dps...
> now, i have been playing without SS for a while and got my DPS to over 31K
> i threw SS on and... its at 71K??? lol
> this crap is so confusing! lol


You lower your Crit damage? With 100% crit, crit damage will be worth more dps. Overall I guarentee your better off with where you are.


----------



## -SE7EN-

edit: ninja'd


----------



## mommapeach

Hi I'm Nina, I'm on inferno and i don't do so great, would like some people to play with, here's my battle tag Nina#1204


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> You lower your Crit damage? With 100% crit, crit damage will be worth more dps. Overall I guarentee your better off with where you are.


ahhh... yes. the ring had +28 crit dmg...

I am liking where i am now.. plus found a post to tweak my settings. doing MUCH better! lol


----------



## mommapeach

Hi I'm a level 53 monk in hell. I could use some help on how to make my char. last longer in battle it does alright but as I get further along she dies quick. My tag is Nina#1204. If anyone could help it would be great...


----------



## HarrisLam

my friend's doing a wizard. He just turned 60 and wants to go the crit-tank route

Anyone experienced can give a stat priority flow? Basically what to look for FIRST on a gear

in the format of :

crit chance > resist all > int > vit > armor > crit dmg > weapon DPS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> -snip-


Ok.

I'm not sure I understand all of it, but alright


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommapeach*
> 
> Hi I'm a level 53 monk in hell. I could use some help on how to make my char. last longer in battle it does alright but as I get further along she dies quick. My tag is Nina#1204. If anyone could help it would be great...


Biggest thing I can tell you, search the AH for a level 60 weapon with good dps and reduced level requirement of 7. This will instantly make you a badass.

Aside from that, late hell you might have to start on your resistances. Monks stack all resist+1 additional resist since you have a skill that makes all your resist the same as your highest one. I would try to stay away from stacking fire or poison as those seem to be the most expensive.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> my friend's doing a wizard. He just turned 60 and wants to go the crit-tank route
> Anyone experienced can give a stat priority flow? Basically what to look for FIRST on a gear
> in the format of :
> crit chance > resist all > int > vit > armor > crit dmg > weapon DPS


I'll ask my buddy tonight, he runs tank wiz in act 3 just fine. It's pretty impressive what these guys can do. I love the stationary tornados you drop on people while freezing them almost indefinately.

/edit bah sry, I'm a noob with the double post.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok this is interesting...
> Before I started messing with stats to tweak my DH for inferno...
> without SS skill i was at approx 25K dps...
> With SS 84K dps...
> now, i have been playing without SS for a while and got my DPS to over 31K
> i threw SS on and... its at 71K??? lol
> this crap is so confusing! lol
> 
> another question... which to use?


lower crit dmg will lower your dps with ss on

its really that simple.. maybe more dex or attack speed gear gave your dps a buff

but you lost some crit dmg and that's the end result


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommapeach*
> 
> Hi I'm a level 53 monk in hell. I could use some help on how to make my char. last longer in battle it does alright but as I get further along she dies quick. My tag is Nina#1204. If anyone could help it would be great...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Biggest thing I can tell you, search the AH for a level 60 weapon with good dps and reduced level requirement of 7. This will instantly make you a badass.
> Aside from that, late hell you might have to start on your resistances. Monks stack all resist+1 additional resist since you have a skill that makes all your resist the same as your highest one. I would try to stay away from stacking fire or poison as those seem to be the most expensive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I'll ask my buddy tonight, he runs tank wiz in act 3 just fine. It's pretty impressive what these guys can do. I love the stationary tornados you drop on people while freezing them almost indefinately.
> /edit *bah sry, I'm a noob with the double post*.


its ok, I was once playing a racing game in an arcade trying to break the record time there, then I saw a fine lady walking down the stairs

I looked. And I crashed.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Crit chance??
> i would have thought Attack speed... since my 100 dex + 6% attack speed is 1000 more damage than my 100 dex + Crit damage...


Depends what you are trying to achieve.

For my DH Cluster Arrow is my big damage ability. I want to maximize my damage per shot, not the rate at which I shoot. Attack speed has no affect on this.

So for my situation I will always choose crit dmg over atk speed even though your tool tip dmg might say atk speed gives you greater overall damage.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Depends what you are trying to achieve.
> For my DH Cluster Arrow is my big damage ability. I want to maximize my damage per shot, not the rate at which I shoot. Attack speed has no affect on this.
> So for my situation I will always choose crit dmg over atk speed even though your tool tip dmg might say atk speed gives you greater overall damage.


do spells such as these not take atkspd into consideration on dmg dealt? most of the skills i have tried that do 1 hit do the same dmg whether a 2h with slow atk spd or a 1h with fast atk that have the same dps in the end, am curious as to which ones do not...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do spells such as these not take atkspd into consideration on dmg dealt? most of the skills i have tried that do 1 hit do the same dmg whether a 2h with slow atk spd or a 1h with fast atk that have the same dps in the end, am curious as to which ones do not...


attack speed is casting rate

but i presume that his cluster arrow with different rune just wont do him any good over more dex and crit dmg

but for spamming elemantal arrow or hungering arrow.. attack speed is good

but attack speed on witch doctor is good since the viable inferno builds always come down to how fast your casting animation is

wich is what you really need


----------



## MaxFTW

This game pisses me off now, Reinstalling sacred 2

Barely anyone plays online on the EU servers too

There best be some new content before Christmas


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> my friend's doing a wizard. He just turned 60 and wants to go the crit-tank route
> Anyone experienced can give a stat priority flow? Basically what to look for FIRST on a gear
> in the format of :
> crit chance > resist all > int > vit > armor > crit dmg > weapon DPS
> Ok.
> I'm not sure I understand all of it, but alright


Are you referring to the build I was using when we were farming Act 2?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do spells such as these not take atkspd into consideration on dmg dealt? most of the skills i have tried that do 1 hit do the same dmg whether a 2h with slow atk spd or a 1h with fast atk that have the same dps in the end, am curious as to which ones do not...


I think you are getting confused with DPS and straight damage.

Attack speed will never make an ability hit for more damage. It only allows you to increase the amount of damage you do per second.

When you compare items you need to look at there raw damage values. These are the min/max damage that is displayed under the large DPS number. If you compare a 2H to a 1H with the same DPS you will notice the 2H has larger min/max values. The item with the larger min/max values will do the most DPS. What makes understanding the actual damage difficult is all the modifiers on an item. Some modifiers don't calculate into the DPS shown on the weapon but calculate into your tooltip dps once you equip the weapon.

My DH uses cluster arrow with the cluster bomb rune. I want this to hit as hard as possible, not as fast as possible so I will always choose crit damage over attack speed. I don't know your skill setup so you may run a build built around casting an ability as much as you can per second, in that case attack speed may be for you.

On my WW barb atk speed/crit dmg is a tougher balance. With more attack speed my tornadoes don't hit harder but they spin faster doing more hits, more hits mean more potential crits, which means more rage.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I think you are getting confused with DPS and straight damage.
> Attack speed will never make an ability hit for more damage. It only allows you to increase the amount of damage you do per second.
> When you compare items you need to look at there raw damage values. These are the min/max damage that is displayed under the large DPS number. If you compare a 2H to a 1H with the same DPS you will notice the 2H has larger min/max values. The item with the larger min/max values will do the most DPS. What makes understanding the actual damage difficult is all the modifiers on an item. Some modifiers don't calculate into the DPS shown on the weapon but calculate into your tooltip dps once you equip the weapon.
> My DH uses cluster arrow with the cluster bomb rune. I want this to hit as hard as possible, not as fast as possible so I will always choose crit damage over attack speed. I don't know your skill setup so you may run a build built around casting an ability as much as you can per second, in that case attack speed may be for you.
> On my WW barb atk speed/crit dmg is a tougher balance. With more attack speed my tornadoes don't hit harder but they spin faster doing more hits, more hits mean more potential crits, which means more rage.


perhaps i miscalculated, as i didn't do extensive tests, but it seemed like skills such as acid cloud would do about the same damage in that one hit regardless of whether i was using a 1.3/1.4 1h or a .9 2h, i had (when i was looking into viability of a huge hammer with a wd) 10k dps, and it would usually hit for 9-11k damage regardless of which one i was using. also the pets seemed like they hit for about the same damage, and attacked at the same speed regardless of weapon equipped. I never really looked into it, as it usually ended up being more viable to go with a 1h+offhand (that had good bonuses) than it was to go with a higher dps, slower attacking 2h. I just figured it was based on flat damage for spam skills (ex hungering arrow) and then based on dps for use once skills (ex multishot), being that it would average out with attacks made over time with the former.

this actually puts a big spin on how i play and weapons i choose... so youre saying that barbarian's earthquake (deals 2000% damage) is going to hit WAYYY harder with a .9 attack speed weapon than with a 1.5 attack speed dagger that have ~same dps equipped? why do more high dps wd/wiz not use humongous high dps 2h to just rofl stomp inferno with zombie bears n stuff?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> perhaps i miscalculated, as i didn't do extensive tests, but it seemed like skills such as acid cloud would do about the same damage in that one hit regardless of whether i was using a 1.3/1.4 1h or a .9 2h, i had (when i was looking into viability of a huge hammer with a wd) 10k dps, and it would usually hit for 9-11k damage regardless of which one i was using. also the pets seemed like they hit for about the same damage, and attacked at the same speed regardless of weapon equipped. I never really looked into it, as it usually ended up being more viable to go with a 1h+offhand (that had good bonuses) than it was to go with a higher dps, slower attacking 2h. I just figured it was based on flat damage for spam skills (ex hungering arrow) and then based on dps for use once skills (ex multishot), being that it would average out with attacks made over time with the former.
> this actually puts a big spin on how i play and weapons i choose... so youre saying that barbarian's earthquake (deals 2000% damage) is going to hit WAYYY harder with a .9 attack speed weapon than with a 1.5 attack speed dagger that have ~same dps equipped? *why do more high dps wd/wiz not use humongous high dps 2h to just rofl stomp inferno with zombie bears n stuff?*


From my experience it would be because of using an off-hand item like mojo for the WD would make using a 1h weapon better than using a 2h weapon. If the mojo and 1h weapon have good stats, that makes them better than 1 2h weapon and no off-hand. The off-hand can add extra damage plus other stats along with it and another gem slot to make you 1h basically do as much or more damage than a 2h weapon.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> this actually puts a big spin on how i play and weapons i choose... so youre saying that barbarian's earthquake (deals 2000% damage) is going to hit WAYYY harder with a .9 attack speed weapon than with a 1.5 attack speed dagger that have ~same dps equipped? why do more high dps wd/wiz not use humongous high dps 2h to just rofl stomp inferno with zombie bears n stuff?


I've been quiet on these forums and not really posted anything but have been following this thread pretty often and grabbing some btags to party with here and there but I guess its time to start being more active. As far as using a 2h weapon for earthquake you are right and the same goes for wd/wiz. The old 'pro' barbs would actually swap weapons before casting earthquake before the tornado build became so popular for that huge damage boost. With wd/wiz its kind of a balancing act since they do need the attack speed to kite effectively or crit fast enough for their regen/leech if tank build.

This game is not all about that high damage stat in the character window. When I used to main my wizard i was right around 45k damage stat but still was able to kill faster/more efficient then wizards with 60-80k damage stat with their ias gear. I may not have had the 2.4 attacks/sec but mobs just melted in act3 with blizz/hydra.

If anyone wants help with anything in game or just want to party feel free to add me at FluiD#1502 I have all chars level 60 and played a bit with each. I main barb now but starting to switch to full mf dh to try a few things out. Can also craft a few 6 prop things if needed at no cost.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> perhaps i miscalculated, as i didn't do extensive tests, but it seemed like skills such as acid cloud would do about the same damage in that one hit regardless of whether i was using a 1.3/1.4 1h or a .9 2h, i had (when i was looking into viability of a huge hammer with a wd) 10k dps, and it would usually hit for 9-11k damage regardless of which one i was using. also the pets seemed like they hit for about the same damage, and attacked at the same speed regardless of weapon equipped. I never really looked into it, as it usually ended up being more viable to go with a 1h+offhand (that had good bonuses) than it was to go with a higher dps, slower attacking 2h. I just figured it was based on flat damage for spam skills (ex hungering arrow) and then based on dps for use once skills (ex multishot), being that it would average out with attacks made over time with the former.
> this actually puts a big spin on how i play and weapons i choose... so youre saying that barbarian's earthquake (deals 2000% damage) is going to hit WAYYY harder with a .9 attack speed weapon than with a 1.5 attack speed dagger that have ~same dps equipped? why do more high dps wd/wiz not use humongous high dps 2h to just rofl stomp inferno with zombie bears n stuff?


poison dart,zombie bears casting dire bats and so on benefits from attack speed

pets wont benefit from it in the sense that they do more damage.. just that they attack more per second

this is why going with other slow weapons is bad for wd ... because we rely on casting speed to be more effective

and the faster casting animation the faster you can run away cast a bear run away cast a bear and so on

its easier to kite with a higher attack speed in that sense


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> but is only 200ish armor
> i wouldn't consider anything less than 400 armor
> it's hard to find them with good stats


It's already hard enough to find stuff with enough resist+dex+vit, you're telling me armor is that important too?


----------



## MaxFTW

LOL

Brought this amulet (decent stats lvl 60) for 21k just before the server maintenance yesterday

Sold it for 127k :3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am almost done writing up a strategy guide for people who want to play melee range Critical Mass wizards. Is anyone here actually interested in learning how to play one? If not, I won't bother posting it here on OCN.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hey all, check out http://www.d3rmt.com ! I just found a link on a D3 subreddit, and they have a giveaway in progress. Make an account, post in the forums, follow item prices on at least 1 item, and you can win some pretty cool stuff. Not to mention the site has some good resources as well. Check it out, just thought I'd share!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am almost done writing up a strategy guide for people who want to play melee range Critical Mass wizards. Is anyone here actually interested in learning how to play one? If not, I won't bother posting it here on OCN.


I haven't played since I hit Act 2 like a few days after launch (lost interest when friend I was playing with got deployed) but I liked my Wizard, would be interested in a fun/cool build, would probably get me to play again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I haven't played since I hit Act 2 like a few days after launch (lost interest when friend I was playing with got deployed) but I liked my Wizard, would be interested in a fun/cool build, would probably get me to play again.


Here is my ETCM Wizard guide!


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is my ETCM Wizard guide!


Nice! Will give it a look and build my wiz using it, thanks.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is my ETCM Wizard guide!


this is a very nice guide. Will definitely want to try this out when i quit being lazy and actually gear up my wizard.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you referring to the build I was using when we were farming Act 2?


maybe

All in all he wants a wizard that could tank with the diamond skin / crit passive / crit chance combo, other things he will have to see what works (I can't tell him anything about that)

it would also be good to see all viable variants of the build though.

EDIT : but my friend is very cheap on buying items

can you suggest which stat can be omited when looking for cheap gear? cheap as in say......1 million for entire set.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> maybe
> All in all he wants a wizard that could tank with the diamond skin / crit passive / crit chance combo, other things he will have to see what works (I can't tell him anything about that)
> it would also be good to see all viable variants of the build though.
> EDIT : but my friend is very cheap on buying items
> can you suggest which stat can be omited when looking for cheap gear? cheap as in say......1 million for entire set.


Ask him to read my guide. I gave gear advice.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is my ETCM Wizard guide!


Awesome.
Will read it later.
It's the same build i'm using but always fun to read more about it and maybe improve it.


----------



## mechtiger

Howdy all, Long time reader first time poster







, Well even with all its warts I still enjoy logging in from time to time as I still haven't completed all acts in inferno, at the mo I am banging my head in act 2 trying for keulls blood, anyone wanna join up if Ya on?, I am a wannabe monk who get flattened easily. I f ya interested its Beat#6439.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mechtiger*
> 
> Howdy all, Long time reader first time poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Well even with all its warts I still enjoy logging in from time to time as I still haven't completed all acts in inferno, at the mo I am banging my head in act 2 trying for keulls blood, anyone wanna join up if Ya on?, I am a wannabe monk who get flattened easily. I f ya interested its Beat#6439.


US or EU ?


----------



## mechtiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> US or EU ?


US


----------



## Krispies

What's currently the best place to farm for gold? I'm at act 3 inferno and my gold find gear is 300%

I currently run (for gold) act 3 heart of sin, from beginning quest, up to going to act 4 on nightmare mode.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im currently trying to get my DH WD and monk past normal mode, No problem ofc as normal mode = ez mode

One comment i read is pretty much D3 in a nutshell

"Playing D3 is like a manual labor job. Do it the exact way you are instructed to or you are fired, your creativity and opinion is prohibited."


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> What's currently the best place to farm for gold? I'm at act 3 inferno and my gold find gear is 300%
> I currently run (for gold) act 3 heart of sin, from beginning quest, up to going to act 4 on nightmare mode.


you can also do the keep runs

overall Act 3 any run gives the most bang for the run, time wise

if you are well geared, Hell Act 3 will give you a bit more gold than nightmare

but if your GF gear is not up to part for Hell, then stay in nightmare

the key is to kill & move non stop, and do as many runs as you can in as little time as you can

don't bother picking up any gear, except maybe for Lengendaries / Uniques, which after 100s+ of runs i've yet to see one LOL









Act 4 is pretty weak for GF as there are not enough mobs to kill to generate a worth while income


----------



## jbobb

Well after about 120 hours of playtime and only finding 1 legendary item (Blackthorne's Breeches), I found 2 legendaries during my ~4 hours of playtime last night







. A spear that was of course crap and some Immortal King's Pillar boots. At least the boots I can use for now.

Also, finally got my dps up a little along with resist and now not having as much trouble in Act 2 Inferno. It's nice when you can actually start to make some progress.


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you can also do the keep runs
> overall Act 3 any run gives the most bang for the run, time wise
> if you are well geared, Hell Act 3 will give you a bit more gold than nightmare
> but if your GF gear is not up to part for Hell, then stay in nightmare
> the key is to kill & move non stop, and do as many runs as you can in as little time as you can
> don't bother picking up any gear, except maybe for Lengendaries / Uniques, which after 100s+ of runs i've yet to see one LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Act 4 is pretty weak for GF as there are not enough mobs to kill to generate a worth while income


Thank for the tip, i'm actually getting gold a lot faster than my friend who is also farming the same quest as me!


----------



## mav451

Yeah I get 10k per Crater run - maybe 1, 1.5 mins each. It can go up to 15k+ if you run into goblins or 3 elites.
So this is about 400k or so an hour. It's too boring for me to really do it dedicated, but i mean, repair bills should never be an issue


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Yeah I get 10k per Crater run - maybe 1, 1.5 mins each. It can go up to 15k+ if you run into goblins or 3 elites.
> So this is about 400k or so an hour. It's too boring for me to really do it dedicated, but i mean, repair bills should never be an issue


LOL







ironically it's due the repair bills that i'm forced to make those runs

otherwise i don't normally bother making those runs


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> What's currently the best place to farm for gold? I'm at act 3 inferno and my gold find gear is 300%
> I currently run (for gold) act 3 heart of sin, from beginning quest, up to going to act 4 on nightmare mode.


follow this ... its great for not only gold.. but items. Especially the watchtower for gold....
i typically have to unload/sell 3 to 4 times because my slots are full...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Well, with nathris' given advice and after reading up on various different farm spots, here is what I am doing.
> 
> Start with The Cursed Hold quest (A1Q9)
> Go to North Highlands and run West and NW to find the watchtower...if it isn't there, reset. If it is there, Town Portal (we will come back)
> WP to Festering Woods. There are 2 dungeons here with a champion/elite in each. There will be more random ones in the actual woods area. Once you have 3-5 stacks....Town Portal.
> WP to Cemetery of the Forsaken. Kill the elite/champion in the area and go into the Defiled crypts to farm more packs. Town Portal.
> WP to North Highlands, now run through the watchtower. Town Portal
> WP to Leoric's manor. Might be 1 pack inside (east)...then continue east to the front of the manor and there may be another champion outside on the steps. Town Portal
> WP to Halls of Agony 2...finish with a warden/butcher run
> rinse, repeat..
> Here's what my inventory looks like after ~15 minutes of farming. Note that the first few items in my inventory is the MF gear I swap to.
> 
> I make about 150k or more from one run and it takes roughly one hour or less.


----------



## AllGamer

i disagree

there are less mobs in Act 1 runs

you don't get as much gold as Act 3

Act 3 you automatically get 5 NV quickly specially in Nightmare, it's almost like a 2 shot kill, in Hell it takes a bit more work to down 5 elites groups to get your NV, but you do end up with more gold

items IMO is a waste of time and space


----------



## StaticFX

nightmare? hell? no..they are in Inferno... its like night/day for drops/gold etc


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just found my first 1k dps one handed weapon :O


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i disagree
> there are less mobs in Act 1 runs
> you don't get as much gold as Act 3
> Act 3 you automatically get 5 NV quickly specially in *Nightmare*, it's almost like a 2 shot kill, in Hell it takes a bit more work to down 5 elites groups to get your NV, but you do end up with more gold
> *items IMO is a waste of time and space*


Your conclusion is valid, but it is based on Nightmare. And if you're Hell-level or above, nightmare drops are useless usually.

This was more about farming in Hell/Inferno, or?
Anyway, I'm an Act III (Hell) or Inferno Act I farmer myself. Farming hell act 3 is obviously a joke and you get 5 NV without even realizing it. I went to Nightmare to get a tome of secrets and it was sad.... Just stand around and let mobs hit you and eventually die thanks to thorns/armor ...
Haven't done a comparison between Act III Hell and Act I inferno gold find result but I always pick up items and sell them to the vendor. (Mistakenly sold a legendary drop once and didn't noticed until I quit the game. I almost cried. )


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Just found my first 1k dps one handed weapon :O


That is sexy. I need to get me one of those


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i disagree
> there are less mobs in Act 1 runs
> you don't get as much gold as Act 3
> Act 3 you automatically get 5 NV quickly specially in Nightmare, it's almost like a 2 shot kill, in Hell it takes a bit more work to down 5 elites groups to get your NV, but you do end up with more gold
> items IMO is a waste of time and space


:/

I find it easy to do act 3 on hell, 3 hits per elite and there dead and i cant stand a single elite on act 1 inferno i only do 17k DPS single sword :/


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Just found my first 1k dps one handed weapon :O


Grats, looks good with the extra int on it too!

I have over 300hrs played...highest dps 1 hander I've ever found was 850


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Haven't done a comparison between Act III Hell and Act I inferno gold find result but I always pick up items and sell them to the vendor.


do it when you have time

record the amount of gold before a run start on Act 3 Hell, or Act 3 NM

then compare that to the amount of gold you get from a Act 1 inferno run, also record the time

you'll find Act 3 of either Hell / NM yield more gold

if you are after item hunt

Act 1 inferno item hunt is definitely faster, but with least results, is easier than Act 3 inferno, but time wise, you don't really save much compared to inferno Act 3 item hunts

Act 3 inferno item hunt takes a bit longer but yields slightly better drop rates than act 1


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Just found my first 1k dps one handed weapon :O


sweet decent drop

it's an actual drop that is worth anything, because it actually have the correct stats for the class it was meant for.

congrats









enjoy it if you have a Wiz

all my 1000+ DPS drops always yield crap stats that is not worth even selling or using on any char


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Just found my first 1k dps one handed weapon :O


givetomeplsandIwillloveyoufoeverkthxbai,

Seriously, that's a lovely drop. I haven't had much luck in useful drops. I initially thought the int was a little low (currently on 250+ for my sword) but looking at the other stats, it makes up for it pretty well.

Nice find!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> do it when you have time
> record the amount of gold before a run start on Act 3 Hell, or Act 3 NM
> then compare that to the amount of gold you get from a Act 1 inferno run, also record the time
> you'll find Act 3 of either Hell / NM yield more gold
> if you are after item hunt
> Act 1 inferno item hunt is definitely faster, but with least results, is easier than Act 3 inferno, but time wise, you don't really save much compared to inferno Act 3 item hunts
> Act 3 inferno item hunt takes a bit longer but yields slightly better drop rates than act 1


Naah, that'll take too much time lol. 95% of my farming is done in Hell Act III anyway. I only farm inferno act I when I'm with a particular friend ... and that's mainly for gear


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> do it when you have time
> record the amount of gold before a run start on Act 3 Hell, or Act 3 NM
> then compare that to the amount of gold you get from a Act 1 inferno run, also record the time
> you'll find Act 3 of either Hell / NM yield more gold
> if you are after item hunt
> Act 1 inferno item hunt is definitely faster, but with least results, is easier than Act 3 inferno, but time wise, you don't really save much compared to inferno Act 3 item hunts
> Act 3 inferno item hunt takes a bit longer but yields slightly better drop rates than act 1


Sort of true...

Hell Act 3 - Best for GF runs
Inferno Act 1 - Best for MF runs for Rings and Amulets
Inferno Act 2 - Best for quick linear item farm runs
Inferno Act 3 - Best for item and recipe farm runs


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> do it when you have time
> record the amount of gold before a run start on Act 3 Hell, or Act 3 NM
> then compare that to the amount of gold you get from a Act 1 inferno run, also record the time
> you'll find Act 3 of either Hell / NM yield more gold
> if you are after item hunt
> Act 1 inferno item hunt is definitely faster, but with least results, is easier than Act 3 inferno, but time wise, you don't really save much compared to inferno Act 3 item hunts
> Act 3 inferno item hunt takes *a bit longer* but yields slightly better drop rates than act 1


that "a bit" was pretty long for me









this is true when your skill / gear is good enough to survive in act 3 absolutely no problem, which is quite hard to do

otherwise, act 3 is gonna take quite a long time and a stack of repair bills


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> maybe
> All in all he wants a wizard that could tank with the diamond skin / crit passive / crit chance combo, other things he will have to see what works (I can't tell him anything about that)
> it would also be good to see all viable variants of the build though.
> EDIT : but my friend is very cheap on buying items
> can you suggest which stat can be omited when looking for cheap gear? cheap as in say......1 million for entire set.


To answer your original question regarding stats and things to look for in armor, I actually have a GREAT CM WW wiz that is doing act 3 inderno pretty easily now (that I got more resist all and vitality







)

Anyway, the essntial skills for the tank build are this:
Actives:
Energy twister w/ Wicked Wind rune
Frost Nova w/ Deep Freeze rune
Diamond Skin w/ Crystal Shell
Energy Armor w/ Prismatic Armor
Passives:
Critical Mass
Astral Presence (kind of essential, but really nothing better to use this extra spot)

Now for your other slots you have some play, and change them out as situation dictates. Obviously you need a damage skill, you can use archon if your armor and resist is high enough (i don't suggest this for act 3 inferno) in order to gain some ranged attack (and have infinite archon), but I don't suggest this if you are going to tank unless you have awesome armor/resist/HP. Venom Hydra is also a popular one. Most popular is explosive blast. If your gear is good enough, I prefer Short Fuse rune over chain reaction for obvious reasons (its faster and does more dmg in the amount of time, but you need to be able to have high crit with arcane regen).

Additionally, I like to use Teleport w/ wormhole as my secondary attack. Wormhole allows me to get out of sticky situations where your facing maybe shielder arcane elites where you may have a problem getting in enough crits to spam skills because it gives you an extra 1 second to teleport again.

Now for stats... This is what you need for Act 3 inferno. Obviously downgrade a bit for lower acts... 20-25k HP is fine for act 2 with 6-700 res all and 7k armor (with energy armor). Downgrade even more for budget build but don't expect to be able to do act 2-3 inferno in cheap gear.

You want your armor and resist all as high as possible. Keep in mind diamond skin only absorbs about 21k dmg so your going to need to spam it. For act 3 you want your res all around 700-900 at least and armor around 7-8k (with energy armor buff). More is better though, but this will be fine if you know how to manuever. It is easy with teleport/wormhole to keep large mobs (even ranged attackers) that are spread out frozen if you know what your doing.

Vitaliy is also priority. 30k HP is about where you need to be minimum in order to avoid death by heavy hitters and stupid elites. 35k HP is ideal and more is better.

Crit chance obviously as high as possible. When you run into packs with shielding, or little buggers that like to run all over the screen, it is hard to keep your crits up. Therefore I would suggest 36% crit chance minimum. More is better. You can make it work with less obviously, just not as effective in those select situations.

Once you have these things met, then work on buffing dps. Keep in mind too that you want all gear with +armor. That is really the only way to boost your armor. Also note that the higher intel, the better for resist all. 2k intel = 200 resist all.

Heres the essentials to look for in gear:

Arcane power on crit - perfect roll is a 10
Crit Chance (as high as possible)
Intel
+ armor
Vitality
Resist all

Non-essentials that are super nice:
Max arcane
attack speed
movement speed (boots only)
LoH (other than weapon)
Life%
Crit dmg (kind of essential but as stated above, depending on what act your doing it doesn't need to be crazy high)

Now one of the most important in my mind is the weapon. For my wiz, I use a dagger. Stats are something like this;
1.5 attack speed
760+dps
170+ Intel
850+ LoH
3.00% life leech (this is severely underestimated for CM WW builds)
60%+ Crit Dmg

I think for a tank wiz, life on hit AND life leech are a must. Keeps me topped off and mitigates the smaller dmg from diamond skin spam in large mobs to allow me to take the heavy hits.

Sorry this post was so long, and i'm sure there are a ton of CM WW guides out there... but for all the people like me who are lazy and don't like having to search the net when we have an awesome 1000+ page thread right here devoted to this game... There you go. Hope this helps everyone looking into the build. It's a fun one.

Oh, and it's expensive! In order to be truely effective anyway... You can get by with a budget build possibly for act 1 inferno... but thats about it. Look for crit chance and arcane power on crit with intel and vit with a bit of res all.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> To answer your original question regarding stats and things to look for in armor, I actually have a GREAT CM WW wiz that is doing act 3 inderno pretty easily now (that I got more resist all and vitality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Anyway, the essntial skills for the tank build are this:
> Actives:
> Energy twister w/ Wicked Wind rune
> Frost Nova w/ Deep Freeze rune
> Diamond Skin w/ Crystal Shell
> Energy Armor w/ Prismatic Armor
> Passives:
> Critical Mass
> Astral Presence (kind of essential, but really nothing better to use this extra spot)
> Now for your other slots you have some play, and change them out as situation dictates. Obviously you need a damage skill, you can use archon if your armor and resist is high enough (i don't suggest this for act 3 inferno) in order to gain some ranged attack (and have infinite archon), but I don't suggest this if you are going to tank unless you have awesome armor/resist/HP. Venom Hydra is also a popular one. Most popular is explosive blast. If your gear is good enough, I prefer Short Fuse rune over chain reaction for obvious reasons (its faster and does more dmg in the amount of time, but you need to be able to have high crit with arcane regen).
> Additionally, I like to use Teleport w/ wormhole as my secondary attack. Wormhole allows me to get out of sticky situations where your facing maybe shielder arcane elites where you may have a problem getting in enough crits to spam skills because it gives you an extra 1 second to teleport again.
> Now for stats... This is what you need for Act 3 inferno. Obviously downgrade a bit for lower acts... 20-25k HP is fine for act 2 with 6-700 res all and 7k armor (with energy armor). Downgrade even more for budget build but don't expect to be able to do act 2-3 inferno in cheap gear.
> You want your armor and resist all as high as possible. Keep in mind diamond skin only absorbs about 21k dmg so your going to need to spam it. For act 3 you want your res all around 700-900 at least and armor around 7-8k (with energy armor buff). More is better though, but this will be fine if you know how to manuever. It is easy with teleport/wormhole to keep large mobs (even ranged attackers) that are spread out frozen if you know what your doing.
> Vitaliy is also priority. 30k HP is about where you need to be minimum in order to avoid death by heavy hitters and stupid elites. 35k HP is ideal and more is better.
> Crit chance obviously as high as possible. When you run into packs with shielding, or little buggers that like to run all over the screen, it is hard to keep your crits up. Therefore I would suggest 36% crit chance minimum. More is better. You can make it work with less obviously, just not as effective in those select situations.
> Once you have these things met, then work on buffing dps. Keep in mind too that you want all gear with +armor. That is really the only way to boost your armor. Also note that the higher intel, the better for resist all. 2k intel = 200 resist all.
> Heres the essentials to look for in gear:
> Arcane power on crit - perfect roll is a 10
> Crit Chance (as high as possible)
> Intel
> + armor
> Vitality
> Resist all
> Non-essentials that are super nice:
> Max arcane
> attack speed
> movement speed (boots only)
> LoH (other than weapon)
> Life%
> Crit dmg (kind of essential but as stated above, depending on what act your doing it doesn't need to be crazy high)
> Now one of the most important in my mind is the weapon. For my wiz, I use a dagger. Stats are something like this;
> 1.5 attack speed
> 760+dps
> 170+ Intel
> 850+ LoH
> 3.00% life leech (this is severely underestimated for CM WW builds)
> 60%+ Crit Dmg
> I think for a tank wiz, life on hit AND life leech are a must. Keeps me topped off and mitigates the smaller dmg from diamond skin spam in large mobs to allow me to take the heavy hits.
> Sorry this post was so long, and i'm sure there are a ton of CM WW guides out there... but for all the people like me who are lazy and don't like having to search the net when we have an awesome 1000+ page thread right here devoted to this game... There you go. Hope this helps everyone looking into the build. It's a fun one.
> Oh, and it's expensive! In order to be truely effective anyway... You can get by with a budget build possibly for act 1 inferno... but thats about it. Look for crit chance and arcane power on crit with intel and vit with a bit of res all.


^This guys wizard is a beast, it made act III easy... until we got a ridiculously horrible pack, but what can you do?


----------



## sepheroth003

So my buddy beat the game with his Whirlwind barb yesterday. So we farmed Act 4 for the first time yesterday. All went well except once we pulled two groups at the same time that were terrible, plague, molten, arcane, shielding minions, the yellow of the shielding minions just kept running away, and the blues were random shielders. We killed them, but I died 3 times and my buddy died 6-7 times. As stated in previous posts, I'm more defensive, he has more dps.

Reguardless, its fun to know we can farm Act 4 now, it's a pretty quick run with 2 barbs sprinting all over the place, think we fininished in about 40 mins.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> So my buddy beat the game with his Whirlwind barb yesterday. So we farmed Act 4 for the first time yesterday. All went well except once we pulled two groups at the same time that were terrible, plague, molten, arcane, shielding minions, the yellow of the shielding minions just kept running away, and the blues were random shielders. We killed them, but I died 3 times and my buddy died 6-7 times. As stated in previous posts, I'm more defensive, he has more dps.
> Reguardless, its fun to know we can farm Act 4 now, it's a pretty quick run with 2 barbs sprinting all over the place, think we fininished in about 40 mins.


Act 4 has same exact drop rates as Act 3. Only less mobs. Does Diablo drop good loot? I'm embarrassed to say, but I have been so caught up in farming that I haven't even bothered to attempt to kill inferno Diablo yet lol


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Act 4 has same exact drop rates as Act 3. Only less mobs. Does Diablo drop good loot? I'm embarrassed to say, but I have been so caught up in farming that I haven't even bothered to attempt to kill inferno Diablo yet lol


Nope, he dropped crap as well. I got 3 yellows from him, think they were 55, 58, 60.

Double checked, your right! They are the same drops! Why would anyone ever farm act 4 then? lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Nope, he dropped crap as well. I got 3 yellows from him, think they were 55, 58, 60.
> Double checked, your right! They are the same drops! Why would anyone ever farm act 4 then? lol


For the epeen from saying they can farm act 4 ;P


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> For the epeen from saying they can farm act 4 ;P


Haha guess what, *I can farm Act 4*. Just kidding. I thought Act 4 had better drops. Act 3 definately has more champs, we'll probably go back to that when we do play.

Honestly gaming has been boring me lately. I was looking forward to D3 so bad, now I don't have much to do on it. I have a lot of single player games I really wanted to play, but its so hard to get into those types of games. I'm social, all about drinking beer and playing games with buddies on vent. If anyone cares the single player games I'm looking forward to playing are Crysis 2, Skyrim, Deus Ex HR, Bastion, Witcher 2.

I did get excited yesterday when I found out CSGO is coming out in 3 weeks!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Nope, he dropped crap as well. I got 3 yellows from him, think they were 55, 58, 60.
> Double checked, your right! They are the same drops! Why would anyone ever farm act 4 then? lol


So I joined up a game real quick with a buddy who was helping a friend through act 2 inferno... I was in the game for about 5 min. Spawn on their banner just in time to melt an elite pack for them... I get a hellion crossbow from the elite (zero neph stacks) and then we kill a small mob and I get a legend crossbow with 1 neph stack. Hows that for less than 10 minutes of farming?


----------



## Fr0sty

won both auctions on some inna's glory and a lacuni prowler









12% movement speed on my pants + bracers + about 10% attack speed buff

helps alot with my slow 1.2 attack per second 1hander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> What's currently the best place to farm for gold? I'm at act 3 inferno and my gold find gear is 300%
> I currently run (for gold) act 3 heart of sin, from beginning quest, up to going to act 4 on nightmare mode.


best gold find techniques are not to do full clears anymore.. just do a fast run that last 30second with 300% gold find and do that run.. leave game restart do it leave and so on

theres two trick in act I where you can do it and its easy money

but it is a tedious process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Thank for the tip, i'm actually getting gold a lot faster than my friend who is also farming the same quest as me!


try this trick.. pick up radius + gold find

and movement speed always helps.. i have both allready.. but not gold find







otherwise i would try it out






if i could have gold find gear with dps i would do the same trick but in inferno

see'ing as i melt elite packs in 2seconds in act I it wouldnt be a problem

illusionist packs are my favorite.. since they help me lower all my cooldowns even more


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> illusionist packs are my favorite.. since they help me lower all my cooldowns even more


Mine too, they help keep my Fury up so I can just sprint and WhirlWind non stop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Hows that for less than 10 minutes of farming?


Not bad except all legendary weapons are terrible. Can't wait for the patch to bring Legendary...Legendaries.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Legendary...Legendaries.


Yo dawg...


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Yo dawg...


LOL Wut?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Mine too, they help keep my Fury up so I can just sprint and WhirlWind non stop.
> Not bad except all legendary weapons are terrible. Can't wait for the patch to bring Legendary...Legendaries.










i used to be scared of them when i didnt have enough dps.. now its just a 2sec kill that helps me sprint to the next trash mob to lower my cooldowns some more for the next elite pack

i really like my build how it is right now

really effective

although i lose 20% dps from not using pierce the veil .. i do have a higher uptime of my buffs and my skills are off cooldowns most of the time so its better that way


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> although i lose 20% dps from not using pierce the veil .. i do have a higher uptime of my buffs and my skills are off cooldowns most of the time so its better that way


LOL WUT? You're using a WD? I got over 100hrs played on mine and couldnt beat belial. Love the barb so much better.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> LOL WUT? You're using a WD? I got over 100hrs played on mine and couldnt beat belial. Love the barb so much better.


belial is a pain with every class

and i just dont have the outright dps to make a speedkill out of him like this guy

and killing belial fast is the key to survive as a glass cannon witch doctor.. otherwise your survival skills are used fast

remember that i get one shotted by anything in act II and III act I i can take 4hits before i die from cheap skeletons.. and 1 hit from those big ramming beast..

but i'll get my dps high enough to make a speedkill out of belial someday just to take my revenge





he sometimes just do boss speedkill on his twitch stream

he sits at 140k dps unbuffed

im using the same major skills as him.. bears + fetish army and big bad voodoo. and spirit walk.. but i use soul harvest instead of mass confusion.. mass confusion has an aoe 20% more damage debuff.. so it helps him alot

20% more dps + his 20% attack speed from voodoo + 100 mana regen + vision quest when he blows all his cooldowns.. so he spam his bears.. and that's his main dps against elites and bosses

its epic to say the least


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


well, that is all fine and good, until you realize that it makes a boring farm process more boring

heh


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> belial is a pain with every class


He is INCREADIBLY easy on my barb. I literally just sprint back and forth in front of him dropping tornados. I don't even have to dodge his slams or the big green swirly stuff.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> well, that is all fine and good, until you realize that it makes a boring farm process more boring
> heh


so?

you could gear up your dh to melt elites in no time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> He is INCREADIBLY easy on my barb. I literally just sprint back and forth in front of him dropping tornados. I don't even have to dodge his slams or the big green swirly stuff.


you are probably overgeared


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you are probably overgeared


I highly doubt that, most money I've ever had at once to buy gear was 5mil. I'll admit I'm using a weapon I dropped (I know amazing right!) that is worth about 7mil. I just have enough armor/resists/LOH.


----------



## FlawleZ

Belial is cake with my Wiz. Last couple times I fought him I had people just stay in town while I went and fought him myself. They were out of gold and would die like 6 times anyway. With my Monk I can tank almost anything I just need more DPS ;-/ Act IV mobs even aren't a problem its just the occasional Arcane, plagued, shielding, vortex or teleporting Elites that give me trouble.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Act IV mobs even aren't a problem its just the occasional Arcane, plagued, shielding, vortex or teleporting Elites that give me trouble.


LOL









with that you just summarized all the mobs in Inferno

it's almost like a 90 out of 100% chance to get any of those affixes with any elite / champ pack

every elite i've fought in inferno would have at least 3 of the 5 affixes you listed, for the same pack

the other annoying ones are freeze, jailed, and Desecrator

i don't mind Waller, as it sometimes works in your favour


----------



## StaticFX

2 legendary items in
(the only 2 I have ever gotten after 158 hours of play!!)

and one of them is actually pretty good!


Love the name too lol


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... with 2 hands, you can't use shield or dual wield for WW


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with that you just summarized all the mobs in Inferno
> it's almost like a 90 out of 100% chance to get any of those affixes with any elite / champ pack
> every elite i've fought in inferno would have at least 3 of the 5 affixes you listed, for the same pack
> the other annoying ones are freeze, jailed, and Desecrator
> i don't mind Waller, as it sometimes works in your favour


Actually he just described all the elites not the mobs. Mobs are just monsters in general. It is like a square is a rectangle but a rectangle is not a square.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Actually he just described all the elites not the mobs. Mobs are just monsters in general. It is like a square is a rectangle but a rectangle is not a square.


LOL







that's actually what i was trying to say, but many times my mind and my fingers don't concur on what's being published

another great example by proof read is necessary before sending Serious documents








another great example why proof reading is necessary before Posting replies


----------



## Fr0sty

just found a natalya's shadow in act I







and it has 3 sockets


----------



## StaticFX

post a pic Fr0sty!!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> post a pic Fr0sty!!


You know i was going to compile all my stuff the other night and post it. I cannot take screenshots in D3. It comes out solid grey. I assume if I went to window mode maybe it would work?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> post a pic Fr0sty!!




but the dex roll seems a bit low

anyway its my 3rd set item found in the game


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> but the dex roll seems a bit low
> anyway its my 3rd set item found in the game


nice find... unfortunately it only has NM / Hell level stats

that thing will not get you through Inferno, even if you stack it with 3 purple or 3 red to bump up the Armor / VIT


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> nice find... unfortunately it only has NM / Hell level stats
> that thing will not get you through Inferno, even if you stack it with 3 purple or 3 red to bump up the Armor / VIT


LOL purple gems...

are you even sure you know what you are talking about?


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the dex roll seems a bit low
> anyway its my 3rd set item found in the game


DEX is actually not that bad. I haven't seen any Nat's shadow with over 80 DEX. I sold one with similar stats for 6m. If it had +10 Max Disc, than you would be balling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL purple gems...
> are you even sure you know what you are talking about?


I don't think DH use purple gems except for helmets


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> DEX is actually not that bad. I haven't seen any Nat's shadow with over 80 DEX. I sold one with similar stats for 6m. If it had +10 Max Disc, than you would be balling
> I don't think DH use purple gems except for helmets


i know.. they need lots of dex lots of max disc + disc regen

yeah +10 max disc would make it better

but hey.. what can you do on how the stats roll


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with that you just summarized all the mobs in Inferno
> it's almost like a 90 out of 100% chance to get any of those affixes with any elite / champ pack
> every elite i've fought in inferno would have at least 3 of the 5 affixes you listed, for the same pack
> the other annoying ones are freeze, jailed, and Desecrator
> i don't mind Waller, as it sometimes works in your favour


I meant when they have all of those affixes together. Not just 1 or two.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you are probably overgeared


No, Belial is easy with a barb. I kept getting 1 hit on the storm attack or whatever it is, then Jake joined with war cry and we could just tank it, lol.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well just made the infernal staff of hearding and cleared Whimsyshire. Was interesting for something different to do.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Well just made the infernal staff of hearding and cleared Whimsyshire. Was interesting for something different to do.


you cleared whimsyshire on inferno? was it solo? if so, you must be a beast


----------



## Cotton

Hes not the only one who can :O


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, Belial is easy with a barb. I kept getting 1 hit on the storm attack or whatever it is, then Jake joined with war cry and we could just tank it, lol.


well he's not easy for me.. i get one shotted by anything in act II but im ok with my glass cannon role anyway


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> you cleared whimsyshire on inferno? was it solo? if so, you must be a beast


I'm able to solo it with my Barbarian, but sometimes I come across an elite pack that I cannot kill.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> well he's not easy for me.. i get one shotted by anything in act II but im ok with my glass cannon role anyway


Just got to him... and Act 1 was pretty face roll. I didn't die once in a boss fight. Act 2 is when the game actually started getting hard for me.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Just got to him... and Act 1 was pretty face roll. I didn't die once in a boss fight. Act 2 is when the game actually started getting hard for me.


act I is a complete faceroll

even act II elites are easy.. just belial himself that is hard

and the barbs that say its easy are either overgeared.. and by that i mean life on hit and using war cry + being tanky from the start

try to do it on a total glass cannon with no survival abbility other then spirit walk and then comeback and say its ez


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> you cleared whimsyshire on inferno? was it solo? if so, you must be a beast


I would put whimsy on about the same level as act 4.

I really don't think I'm that geared. I offered to help anyone through the game. just add me. You would even get better results if you pm me and get vent info.


----------



## Fr0sty

died too many times doing an inferno act III run and we ended up doing a ghom kill for the lulz and i didnt die once fighting ghom :O

really? ghom is a boss so he's suposed to be harder then elites or champions but he isnt

nice logic


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Not bad except all legendary weapons are terrible. Can't wait for the patch to bring Legendary...Legendaries.


Yeah me too... Even tho the legend crossbow was garbage... it'll fetch 100k in AH or maybe ill leave it unID and sell it to a sucker for a mil







It's a lvl 61 or something so... Even if I just salvaged for a brimstone it'd be worth it for 10 minutes of game play lol. I haven't identified the hellion yet tho either... i had to go before hand. Anxious to see if I got somethin good.


----------



## Fr0sty

dont dream of catching a good hellion crossbow.. most just suck.. its how the stats roll most of the time

my scoundrel rolls with a 1000dps 2 hander.. but the kicker is no base stats

LOL

it wont even fets 5k gold on ah


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont dream of catching a good hellion crossbow.. most just suck.. its how the stats roll most of the time
> my scoundrel rolls with a 1000dps 2 hander.. but the kicker is no base stats
> LOL
> it wont even fets 5k gold on ah


Agreed, but if you catch one with dex and crit dmg... or decent LoH then your in the money if its 1k dps or more


----------



## Krispies

Hello again, just wondering if i should upgrade my gold find gear (28k dps right now and 298%) for more dps and go farm some inferno acts, or start to make a magic find gear set, and farm the lower stuff and slowly upgrade it, till i can farm 60 gear. I have 2mill right now and im wondering if it's going to be worth investing maybe a mill or something into this? Opinions? My main gear right now is 69k dps, and i am working on getting to 100k, so someware down the line of doing this i want to be able to either buy the upgrade with gold or find it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Hello again, just wondering if i should upgrade my gold find gear (28k dps right now and 298%) for more dps and go farm some inferno acts, or start to make a magic find gear set, and farm the lower stuff and slowly upgrade it, till i can farm 60 gear. I have 2mill right now and im wondering if it's going to be worth investing maybe a mill or something into this? Opinions? My main gear right now is 69k dps, and i am working on getting to 100k, so someware down the line of doing this i want to be able to either buy the upgrade with gold or find it.


Act 1 inferno is not worth a complete gear overhaul just to farm IMO. You def won't be able to get that high of MF with a couple mil gold that is act 2+ capable and not have to sacrifice crazy defense and dps. Also, to get that high MF and still have decent dps with a budget, you will ONLY really be able to farm act 1. Act 2+ won't be worth it for strict farm purposes because act 2 sucks (way too time consuming except kulle dungeons and drops are not MUCH better from act 1 considering the gear requirements needed to farm effectively vs gear requirements for act1). Act 3 inferno with high MF should be your target goal. I would honestly suggest running act 1 inferno with high GOLD find until you can slowly purchase act 3 level gear with MF.


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Act 1 inferno is not worth a complete gear overhaul just to farm IMO. You def won't be able to get that high of MF with a couple mil gold that is act 2+ capable and not have to sacrifice crazy defense and dps. Also, to get that high MF and still have decent dps with a budget, you will ONLY really be able to farm act 1. Act 2+ won't be worth it for strict farm purposes because act 2 sucks (way too time consuming except kulle dungeons and drops are not MUCH better from act 1 considering the gear requirements needed to farm effectively vs gear requirements for act1). Act 3 inferno with high MF should be your target goal. I would honestly suggest running act 1 inferno with high GOLD find until you can slowly purchase act 3 level gear with MF.


What type of dps should i have?
Is my gold find stat (298%+) good enough for at three inferno anyways?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> really? ghom is a boss so he's suposed to be harder then elites or champions but he isnt


Ghom is easy for ranged dps, not as easy for tankish/melee characters. Opposite of Azmodan, he is easier as a tank than ranged.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> What type of dps should i have?
> Is my gold find stat (298%+) good enough for at three inferno anyways?


298% GF is good enough for anything... The question is; can you find gear that doesn't cost a hundred million gold to keep it at that for act 3 inferno? What class and build are you playing? That makes all the difference in what is deemed effective. Act 1 inferno doesn't require much dps... 10k is plenty for act 1 inferno and 20k makes it a breeze. Anything higher than that and you steam roll act 1.


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> 298% GF is good enough for anything... The question is; can you find gear that doesn't cost a hundred million gold to keep it at that for act 3 inferno? What class and build are you playing? That makes all the difference in what is deemed effective. Act 1 inferno doesn't require much dps... 10k is plenty for act 1 inferno and 20k makes it a breeze. Anything higher than that and you steam roll act 1.


IM demon hunter. for my act three farms i just use this _
the cloak(to make you invisible)
preparation battle scars
multi shot with fire at will
spray of teeth
cluster bombs.
and ferrets.

Im completely open to changing that build as it was just somethink temp for when i did farming to 1 gt a good aoe for when i face multiple mobs (multi shot and cluster) and still retain some skills if i need them. But farming for me is mainly just steamroll with multishot and spray of teeth. SO to have a proper farming build will be good for me._


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> act I is a complete faceroll
> even act II elites are easy.. just belial himself that is hard
> and the barbs that say its easy are either overgeared.. and by that i mean life on hit and using war cry + being tanky from the start
> try to do it on a total glass cannon with no survival abbility other then spirit walk and then comeback and say its ez


Belial has to be the easiest boss fight in the game and there are plenty of act 2 mobs that would beast belial any day.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> IM demon hunter. for my act three farms i just use this _
> the cloak(to make you invisible)
> preparation battle scars
> multi shot with fire at will
> spray of teeth
> cluster bombs.
> and ferrets.
> Im completely open to changing that build as it was just somethink temp for when i did farming to 1 gt a good aoe for when i face multiple mobs (multi shot and cluster) and still retain some skills if i need them. But farming for me is mainly just steamroll with multishot and spray of teeth. SO to have a proper farming build will be good for me._


So you have already experienced act 3 inferno? If so, then you should know whats up... If your not to inferno yet, then sorry I can't give you advice on DH. My experience is with my monk, my wiz, and my buddies barb. DH's obviously need a lot more dps than either of those classes to farm effectively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Belial has to be the easiest boss fight in the game and there are plenty of act 2 mobs that would beast belial any day.


I think azmodan is the easiest boss. Ghom is crazy hard for melee... except the CM wiz builds... Belial is so-so. Belial is super easy for tanks, so long as they are semi-geared properly. His attacks are easy to dodge, and with really minimal armor/res you can withstand his basic attacks. The only thing that MAY pose a problem is his poison pools... but even those are easy to get away from.


----------



## Krispies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So you have already experienced act 3 inferno? If so, then you should know whats up... If your not to inferno yet, then sorry I can't give you advice on DH. My experience is with my monk, my wiz, and my buddies barb. DH's obviously need a lot more dps than either of those classes to farm effectively.


I am up to act 3 inferno, but at the moment i am playing with a friend who was a diablo 2 player and wanted me to play with him in inferno till the end of it, so i will proberly be working on that with him and when we finish i shall be coming back to farm better gear. But atm i just farm when he is not online, we shoudl get to about act 4 by sunday maybe or some ware close to diablo. IM pretty good player i think. i am act three atm myself for lighting the fires.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Ghom is easy for ranged dps, not as easy for tankish/melee characters. Opposite of Azmodan, he is easier as a tank than ranged.


Its actually the opposite for me. The room fills up with gas and the only clear area is next to Ghom. I still haven't beat Ghom yet. I destroyed Azmodan on my first try just sitting back and blasting him while dodging the red floor.


----------



## likethegun

BTW, I have received a couple anonymous friend requests... If anyone from OCN adds me, please type OCN or something in the comment box so I don't decline it... I have declined 3 requests in the past day or two so I apologize if it was any of you! Add me again LIKETHEGUN#1970


----------



## MaDeuce50

Anyone with high MF gear wants to do an Act 1 run? I have 366MF with 5 stacks. If so, send me a request with OCN in the comments


----------



## HarrisLam

to everybody that's saying belial / azmodan / whoever is the easiest boss, why isn't butcher the easiest boss? Is he not counted as a boss?









anyway, guys I think I've hit a (semi-) jackpot :










How much do you think this is worth? any estimations? any good in RMAH at all?

*EDIT :* after some research, i figured.... it doesn't even hit the 10 million mark does it?

that sucked.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Agreed, but if you catch one with dex and crit dmg... or decent LoH then your in the money if its 1k dps or more


yes.. but the chances of all of those being on the same 2 hander with great dps are bellow 1% out of only 16% in act III with no mf








that doesnt seem too high does it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Ghom is easy for ranged dps, not as easy for tankish/melee characters. Opposite of Azmodan, he is easier as a tank than ranged.


witch doctors arent a ranged dps class btw










demon hunters are and wizzards are

witch doctors are the bastard class that its big damage dealers are all up close and personal

really half of their skills are either ranged or melee'ish range

and the funny thing is that every time i tried ghom prior to that lol try yesterday was that he would fill up the room completly.. and this time he barely left poison in the room.. it felt like hell and we just didnt have the dps to finish him in 20sec.. heck it only took us 2min at most
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Belial has to be the easiest boss fight in the game and there are plenty of act 2 mobs that would beast belial any day.


let me guess.. you are a barbarian?

and btw act II elite mobs arent really hard.. solo they dont have that much health

i'd have to say siegebreaker is one of the easiest boss in act III

right before azmodan

reflect damage isnt that bad.. i just have to wait every 13seconds to dps him otherwise i would one shot myself but its doable

azmodan is kiting and more kiting.. ghom = extreme survival by kiting.. cannot fight very well if the room is filled with poison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> to everybody that's saying belial / azmodan / whoever is the easiest boss, why isn't butcher the easiest boss? Is he not counted as a boss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, guys I think I've hit a (semi-) jackpot :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you think this is worth? any estimations? any good in RMAH at all?
> *EDIT :* after some research, i figured.... it doesn't even hit the 10 million mark does it?
> that sucked.


you wont get alot but you might get something good for it to someone who wants to do mf runs


----------



## mav451

Hey anything that augments your income should be celebrated.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> witch doctors arent a ranged dps class btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demon hunters are and wizzards are
> witch doctors are the bastard class that its big damage dealers are all up close and personal
> really half of their skills are either ranged or melee'ish range
> and the funny thing is that every time i tried ghom prior to that lol try yesterday was that he would fill up the room completly.. and this time he barely left poison in the room.. it felt like hell and we just didnt have the dps to finish him in 20sec.. heck it only took us 2min at most


All skills are ranged, sure not very long range but not melee. I have over 200 hours on my WD, I couldn't kill belial with a Darts 75k dps build. Never got geared enough on the all resist, LOH, rain of toads build. I gave up on the WD.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> All skills are ranged, sure not very long range but not melee. I have over 200 hours on my WD, I couldn't kill belial with a Darts 75k dps build. Never got geared enough on the all resist, LOH, rain of toads build. I gave up on the WD.


all skills are ranged?

ranged = you can kite from across the screen with all your skills.. wich isnt true at all

and btw a dart build isnt right

sorry but darts are the weakest dps wd's have

its an abbility we have to kite a bit that doesnt drain our mana.. but we rely on bears fetish and other things to outright nuke things to survive

zombie bears are melee range burst dps
pile on still melee'ish range
fetish army has many use but the biggest dps rune needs to be on top of the ennemy itself to do its highest damage.. wich is worse then melee range
pets? useless beyond act II inferno unless you are geared for billions with perfect maxed out stats in every item slot.. so they are useless until blizzard buff them
our buffs require us to not move too much or even be standing still
our debuff requires us to either be in melee range or be in melee'ish range of the ennemy
crowd control skills needs to be used within melee'ish range to be effective unless you use a specialty rune

to sum it up wd are ranged class

ohh lets not forget the useless mana dumps that you can kite with.. dire bat .. for that same mana price you should use zombie bears and do your nuker role and do more dps per mana spent

but you are right.. we can kite way better then demon hunters and wizzards combined

with 75k dps i wouldnt be afraid to push belial ... seriously.. id go with a mass confusion 20% extra damage rune big bad voodoo either of mana or extra damage.. most likely mana + full blown vision quest with spirit walk with mana regen rune + spiritual attunement


----------



## Jaygel

Hey guys, long time lurker in this thread! There's been a lot of good information posted and I just want to say thanks to everyone who's contributed







. Currently farming A1, progressing A2 on my WD. If anyone wants to add me feel free, I could use some more friends to play with! Timmet#1401


----------



## HarrisLam

sorry for bugging you guys with all these item selling stuff, but I did an act 1 run again and I got this abomination :










now I've searched BOTH AH, just with enchantress special : int and vit both >210, RMAH got nothing, GAH got 1 that's going for 12mil bid 16 mil buyout

and obviously nobody's gonna buy it.

How much do you think it is worth? given that most people aren't too concern about stuff on their follower, unless its magic find gear or something....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry for bugging you guys with all these item selling stuff, but I did an act 1 run again and I got this abomination :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I've searched BOTH AH, just with enchantress special : int and vit both >210, RMAH got nothing, GAH got 1 that's going for 12mil bid 16 mil buyout
> and obviously nobody's gonna buy it.
> How much do you think it is worth? given that most people aren't too concern about stuff on their follower, unless its magic find gear or something....


Look up stuff over 200 int, but nothing else besides dps(and gold/magic find) really matters on an enchantress imo. Based on stuff I see in the auction house I think you could get around 500k for it, if people even buy those for that much.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry for bugging you guys with all these item selling stuff, but I did an act 1 run again and I got this abomination :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I've searched BOTH AH, just with enchantress special : int and vit both >210, RMAH got nothing, GAH got 1 that's going for 12mil bid 16 mil buyout
> and obviously nobody's gonna buy it.
> How much do you think it is worth? given that most people aren't too concern about stuff on their follower, unless its magic find gear or something....


I would vendor that and not think twice about it... unless my enchantress didnt already have one better. Smartest thing to do for followers is look for blue items with perfect MF or GF rolls as the only stat... and then find some legend crap weapons with GF or MF on 'em! followers do not need to deal dmg, They do not help you a single bit in inferno... Unless your just really not geared well... then maybe the enchantress' chickens will do something for you...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I would vendor that and not think twice about it... unless my enchantress didnt already have one better. Smartest thing to do for followers is look for blue items with perfect MF or GF rolls as the only stat... and then find some legend crap weapons with GF or MF on 'em! followers do not need to deal dmg, They do not help you a single bit in inferno... Unless your just really not geared well... then maybe the enchantress' chickens will do something for you...


actually the numbers are quite good on that enchantress item

my scoundrel only has a weapon and he deals 1500dps .. and its a crappy weapon... now imagine if hes geared properly how much dps he could actually do


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> actually the numbers are quite good on that enchantress item
> my scoundrel only has a weapon and he deals 1500dps .. and its a crappy weapon... now imagine if hes geared properly how much dps he could actually do


Right, I had my enchantress at one point doing about 5k dps... but 5k is garbage... what good is that going to do me? I do not need the extra dps... So killing enemies take me .25 seconds longer... oh well... I would MUCH rather have a stacked MF/GF follower... I guess my opinion is not shared by all. To each his own. I would not waste HARD earned (truely in this game...) gold to spend on a stupid follower unless the returns involved more gold or rare items.

Not meaning to smush his cake or anything... I mean, if you don't have items to sell... of course by all means try to sell it, But my entire inventory is stacked full of items that I'm waiting to sell because of the 10 item/no cancellation garbage.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Right, I had my enchantress at one point doing about 5k dps... but 5k is garbage... what good is that going to do me? I do not need the extra dps... So killing enemies take me .25 seconds longer... oh well... I would MUCH rather have a stacked MF/GF follower... I guess my opinion is not shared by all. To each his own. I would not waste HARD earned (truely in this game...) gold to spend on a stupid follower unless the returns involved more gold or rare items.
> Not meaning to smush his cake or anything... I mean, if you don't have items to sell... of course by all means try to sell it, But my entire inventory is stacked full of items that I'm waiting to sell because of the 10 item/no cancellation garbage.


If you're a tank only doing less than 10k damage yourself, then 5k makes a huge difference. Mines only doing 2.7k dps and I notice a difference from her, I just got her a cheap high dps staff + cheap jewelry with almost max gold find+some int.


----------



## Fr0sty

my scoundrel helps way more with his cold damage bow

if it would have a socket + crit dmg and dex on the weapon then id be golden

but i'll gear myself up first and then my scoundrel

3% more crit chance for you and him is an epic skill to have when you play solo

multishot + cold damage = best cc ever


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> Hey guys, long time lurker in this thread! There's been a lot of good information posted and I just want to say thanks to everyone who's contributed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Currently farming A1, progressing A2 on my WD. If anyone wants to add me feel free, I could use some more friends to play with! Timmet#1401


What time are you normally on? I'm still farming A1 as well. I just made it through A2 but I can still help you through some of it.

Fair warning though, my gear's meh and I take a lot of smoke breaks.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you're a tank only doing less than 10k damage yourself, then 5k makes a huge difference. Mines only doing 2.7k dps and I notice a difference from her, I just got her a cheap high dps staff + cheap jewelry with almost max gold find+some int.


I agree here, but if your doing 10k or less than my comment doesn't apply to you in the first place because you probably arent very far into inferno yet. Therefore, if you chose to spend gold on a token for your follower instead of just upgrading your own dps... then IMO that wouldn't be a wise way to spend money.

And if the premise for the argument is that if you can get it cheap in the AH, why not? Then that reverts to my original argument of wasting valuable auction spaces for items that are worth more.

The discussion wasn't about whether followers are bad, it was about selling a token. I myself said they are useful and had one at 5k dps at one time. But to buy something on the AH that is follower item only (not even a weapon/ring/ammy that can be used by anyone) and that only has base stats and nothing that directly helps you, is an inefficient way to spend gold. Therefore, don't waste your time trying to sell it. Vendor/salvage and move on. Maybe you get a brimstone out of it... But since essence prices have plummeted... it's better to just vendor it or equip it on your enchantress.


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> What time are you normally on? I'm still farming A1 as well. I just made it through A2 but I can still help you through some of it.
> Fair warning though, my gear's meh and I take a lot of smoke breaks.


I'm usually on weekday evenings around 5 CST, and weekends in the mornings. I'll probably be on all day tomorrow though since I have the day off (And the wife doesn't







). Don't worry, I'm more than happy to take many smoke breaks as well!


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> I'm usually on weekday evenings around 5 CST, and weekends in the mornings. I'll probably be on all day tomorrow though since I have the day off (And the wife doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Don't worry, I'm more than happy to take many smoke breaks as well!


Sounds good, I'm usually on in the evening (EST) through late night depending on when I work. I'm off tomorrow as well.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all skills are ranged?
> ranged = you can kite from across the screen with all your skills.. wich isnt true at all


I disagree, ranged=not melee. You don't have to stand right on top of them to hit them. Zombie bears are ranged, not very far, but still ranged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and btw a dart build isnt right
> sorry but darts are the weakest dps wd's have


I used darts pre IAS nerf. It was the main viable build back then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pets? useless beyond act II inferno unless you are geared for billions with perfect maxed out stats in every item slot.. so they are useless until blizzard buff them


As stated above I played pre IAS nerf, pets were useless in Act 2 as well. This definately needs fixed as thats kind of a defining characteristic of the class.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> to sum it up wd are ranged class


That's all I was saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but you are right.. we can kite way better then demon hunters and wizzards combined


I really hope this is sarcrastic. I never once said anything about how well a WD can kite or how they compare to the wiz or dh. However, since you brought it up... I feel wd is the weakest class in the game by far. Wiz and dh have it much better with more viable builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> with 75k dps i wouldnt be afraid to push belial ...


Now 75k dps would be amazing, 75k was pre IAS nerf and darts was the only real viable build. Get hit once by anything and you die, with the build I couldnt even use spirit vessel if I remember correctly.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> to everybody that's saying belial / azmodan / whoever is the easiest boss, why isn't butcher the easiest boss? Is he not counted as a boss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, guys I think I've hit a (semi-) jackpot :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you think this is worth? any estimations? any good in RMAH at all?
> *EDIT :* after some research, i figured.... it doesn't even hit the 10 million mark does it?
> that sucked.


why does it say -21K dps (negative) but its in green?

anyway... if i got something that added 21K damage... no way would i sell it.

oh also... in my opinion the AH has become a complete joke. People have gotten so damn greedy its insane. You cant buy anything even DECENT for under 10 million. *** do people need 100's of million in gold? whats the point????

I wont... im sorry.. no way will i buy ANYTHING over 1 million gold. Blizzard should put a cap on the GAH on what you can ask for.... seriously saw a 1 billion price tag on something not worth 1 mil


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I disagree, ranged=not melee. You don't have to stand right on top of them to hit them. Zombie bears are ranged, not very far, but still ranged.
> I used darts pre IAS nerf. It was the main viable build back then.
> As stated above I played pre IAS nerf, pets were useless in Act 2 as well. This definately needs fixed as thats kind of a defining characteristic of the class.
> That's all I was saying.
> I really hope this is sarcrastic. I never once said anything about how well a WD can kite or how they compare to the wiz or dh. However, since you brought it up... I feel wd is the weakest class in the game by far. Wiz and dh have it much better with more viable builds.
> Now 75k dps would be amazing, 75k was pre IAS nerf and darts was the only real viable build. Get hit once by anything and you die, with the build I couldnt even use spirit vessel if I remember correctly.


i mystyped it.. i meant to say aren't a ranged class ... obviously you would have came to the same conclusion if you would have read my post completly instead of skipping

and btw zombie bears arent ranged at all .. they have 12yars of range at best before they cease to exist.. yes its that small of a range..

darts is a ranged skill.. dire bats too but they waste too much mana.. locust has a very short range.. so its useless really compared to alternatives
poison cloud or whatever it is .. is useless .. sucks too much mana for an aoe that isnt effective at all and its range isnt that good

the rest are either useless ranged abbilities or useless mana pumps or buffs debuff that have a specific tactic or playstyle required to make it work in inferno

if you think darts was the only viable build pre-ias nerf then you are giving me another good proof about your lack of comprehension of the wd class

vision quest bears fetish army combo with mass confusion and big bad voodoo would have worked pre nerf since these skills never changed..

the vision quest build have shown it can go to act IV and even farm if you have the right dps.. but no dart build i've seen even got out of act II

i even dont use vision quest but i use the main parts of those vision quest builds.. fetish army and bears + big bad voodoo

anyway its the way you played and if you enjoyed it i have nothing against that.. but dont tell me it was the only viable way to play before the ias nerf or even today


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> why does it say -21K dps (negative) but its in green?
> anyway... if i got something that added 21K damage... no way would i sell it.
> oh also... in my opinion the AH has become a complete joke. People have gotten so damn greedy its insane. You cant buy anything even DECENT for under 10 million. *** do people need 100's of million in gold? whats the point????
> I wont... im sorry.. no way will i buy ANYTHING over 1 million gold. Blizzard should put a cap on the GAH on what you can ask for.... seriously saw a 1 billion price tag on something not worth 1 mil


Lol the best 1-h and jewelry have been 1mill+ _since launch week_. Launch week. To have a stance against an arbitrary price is just not understanding the market. Yes, there's some stuff that is nonsensically price (Nat set ring), but that's b/c of the insane 2disc/s buff. Unless you want to snipe deals, you are going to be holding onto your gold a long, long time.

The reason things are priced that high is b/c Blizzard set some ridiculous limits on the RMAH. The $250 (upper) limit and lower limit on the per gold price forced people back onto the GAH. You can thank/fault Blizzard for that


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> why does it say -21K dps (negative) but its in green?
> anyway... if i got something that added 21K damage... no way would i sell it.


it was my sharpshooter passive, I was sitting at 100% crit chance in town, and that 57% crit dmg bonus from the amulet is showing how much more dmg I can deal from my first critical hit only.

pre-buff, it will probably do equal damage with my old rings because I have 13x dex on each of my rings

*EDIT :* ok let me just add that *IF* one day I'm really lucky enough to get a drop that improves my UNBUFFED damage for 21K, I will put it on RMAH in a heartbeat. Because it's gonna be a >$60 item.

And I want my refunds.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> it was my sharpshooter passive, I was sitting at 100% crit chance in town, and that 57% crit dmg bonus from the amulet is showing how much more dmg I can deal from my first critical hit only.
> pre-buff, it will probably do equal damage with my old rings because I have 13x dex on each of my rings
> *EDIT :* ok let me just add that *IF* one day I'm really lucky enough to get a drop that improves my UNBUFFED damage for 21K, I will put it on RMAH in a heartbeat. Because it's gonna be a >$60 item.
> And I want my refunds.


first off upgrade your dh completly and once its done enjoy the easy farming in act III or IV and when you really are bored with the game sell your gear


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rambled Garbage
> 
> 
> 
> i mystyped it.. i meant to say aren't a ranged class ... obviously you would have came to the same conclusion if you would have read my post completly instead of skipping
> and btw zombie bears arent ranged at all .. they have 12yars of range at best before they cease to exist.. yes its that small of a range..
> darts is a ranged skill.. dire bats too but they waste too much mana.. locust has a very short range.. so its useless really compared to alternatives
> poison cloud or whatever it is .. is useless .. sucks too much mana for an aoe that isnt effective at all and its range isnt that good
> the rest are either useless ranged abbilities or useless mana pumps or buffs debuff that have a specific tactic or playstyle required to make it work in inferno
> if you think darts was the only viable build pre-ias nerf then you are giving me another good proof about your lack of comprehension of the wd class
> vision quest bears fetish army combo with mass confusion and big bad voodoo would have worked pre nerf since these skills never changed..
> the vision quest build have shown it can go to act IV and even farm if you have the right dps.. but no dart build i've seen even got out of act II
> i even dont use vision quest but i use the main parts of those vision quest builds.. fetish army and bears + big bad voodoo
> anyway its the way you played and if you enjoyed it i have nothing against that.. but dont tell me it was the only viable way to play before the ias nerf or even today


Well I'm done with this convorsation. Your communication and writing skills are terrible. You take everything I say defensively and counter with random, incomplete garbage.

You say zombie bears are not ranged, then literally the next words in your sentance are "they have 12yrds of range".....

You say I didn't read your post and just skimmed it, I quoted and answered the majority of your post in individual sections!

I admit darts was not the only viable build pre IAS nerf. Vision quest is terrible as you have no cooldowns to use when you need them. You don't see Wizards having to blow all their cooldowns just to get mana back. I have not seen a build (when I played WD) where you could sustain zombie bears without vision quest. Hell I couldn't even sustain it with VQ, mana regen is just terrible on WD.

Oh well, as I stated above, this will be my last writing in this convorsation.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Well I'm done with this convorsation. Your communication and writing skills are terrible. You take everything I say defensively and counter with random, incomplete garbage.
> You say zombie bears are not ranged, then literally the next words in your sentance are "they have 12yrds of range".....
> You say I didn't read your post and just skimmed it, I quoted and answered the majority of your post in individual sections!
> I admit darts was not the only viable build pre IAS nerf. Vision quest is terrible as you have no cooldowns to use when you need them. You don't see Wizards having to blow all their cooldowns just to get mana back. I have not seen a build (when I played WD) where you could sustain zombie bears without vision quest. Hell I couldn't even sustain it with VQ, mana regen is just terrible on WD.
> Oh well, as I stated above, this will be my last writing in this convorsation.


12yards of range isnt far ...

seriously.. and since the bears spawn 6yards behind you they in fact only have 6 yards of effective range

how about that

but you want to be the ass hole

so have a nice day


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> in my opinion the AH has become a complete joke. People have gotten so damn greedy its insane. You cant buy anything even DECENT for under 10 million. *** do people need 100's of million in gold? whats the point????
> I wont... im sorry.. no way will i buy ANYTHING over 1 million gold. Blizzard should put a cap on the GAH on what you can ask for.... seriously saw a 1 billion price tag on something not worth 1 mil


Take economics and try again


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Take economics and try again


Unfortunately the AH is a perfect brew short supply (of high quality loot), high demand (of high quality loot), hyperinflation (of value of gold), and diminishing labor resources. Here is a basic explanation:

- We will start with hyperinflation first. The value of gold has plummeted since the game first started. We can credit this towards general increase in average player level, gold bots/farmers, game exploits, and the RMAH. The gold sink set by the 15% tax slowed things down a bit but many circumvented that with in-game or 3rd party arranged trades. In layman's terms, your buck is worthless now so you need more.
- A lot of people have quit the game (for various reasons) so there is a huge populace disparity and therefore a lot less quality goods are being rolled and pushed into the market. This leads directly into the classic supply and demand graph and when supply has plummeted, we are left with a high demand for quality loot in order to advance in the game and a very limited pool of end game gear that is actually available.
- With high demand comes high prices. Add this to the hyperinflation of gold, this translates to insane prices.









There are a few ways to get around this.

- Reset the game back to zero. Of course that will piss off an incredible amount of people, so probably not worth it.
- Wipe out everyone's gold and force sellers to sell it at an amount that people can literally afford
- Increase the tax in the GAH to forcibly remove gold from the game, preferably while decreasing gold drops and item value and ridding the RMAH of buying gold.
- Increase drop quality with smarter randomization so that supply is increased. Of course this just speeds up the process of rushing towards the current "gear" end game and the realization of how there is nothing else to do.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unfortunately the AH is a perfect brew short supply (of high quality loot), high demand (of high quality loot), hyperinflation (of value of gold), and diminishing labor resources. Here is a basic explanation:
> - We will start with hyperinflation first. The value of gold has plummeted since the game first started. We can credit this towards general increase in average player level, gold bots/farmers, game exploits, and the RMAH. The gold sink set by the 15% tax slowed things down a bit but many circumvented that with in-game or 3rd party arranged trades. In layman's terms, your buck is worthless now so you need more.
> - A lot of people have quit the game (for various reasons) so there is a huge populace disparity and therefore a lot less quality goods are being rolled and pushed into the market. This leads directly into the classic supply and demand graph and when supply has plummeted, we are left with a high demand for quality loot in order to advance in the game and a very limited pool of end game gear that is actually available.
> - With high demand comes high prices. Add this to the hyperinflation of gold, this translates to insane prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few ways to get around this.
> - Reset the game back to zero. Of course that will piss off an incredible amount of people, so probably not worth it.
> - Wipe out everyone's gold and force sellers to sell it at an amount that people can literally afford
> - Increase the tax in the GAH to forcibly remove gold from the game, preferably while decreasing gold drops and item value and ridding the RMAH of buying gold.
> - Increase drop quality with smarter randomization so that supply is increased. Of course this just speeds up the process of rushing towards the current "gear" end game and the realization of how there is nothing else to do.


This is the right answer.

I still really like this game. I'm just as frustrated as everyone with the poor drop rate scaling and AH shenanigans . More importantly, I feel the game simply penalizes you more times than not when adding players to the game. There's no sense the dramatic increases in Health the elites/monsters have. Out of 20+ friends I have that have level 60 builds, maybe 2-3 are actually effective and helpful when I play with them in Inferno. This clearly needs to be adjusted.

I'll continue to casually play and keep hoping Blizzard brings positives updates and changes sooner than later.


----------



## mav451

HC GAH is a diff animal btw









Darwinism takes care of the ... less skilled and takes that equipment off the market appropiately. It's also funny how highly priced low-end gear is. It is like the diff btw Ladder and non-ladder really. It's a refreshing experience tbh.


----------



## HarrisLam

just for the record, this piece of crap :










got sold for roughly 3 million

I set it at 10 mil buyout just for the lolz, but I forgot what starting bid I put it at. Basically somebody rush-bid it at the last minute and bought the thing.

I'm pretty satisfied with that price.


----------



## StaticFX

someone paid 3 million for a follower item!??? BAHAHAHAHA that is insane!

I throw stuff up on the AH, low prices so they sell.. just to keep my gold up for when i have to repair lol.
I still enjoy the game and actually like farming. Still only have 1 char that I have played to lvl 60... my other is like lvl 12









happy with the game.. just not the AH

Iif you trade gold... i say have a limit on the amount! they need to make gold worth more. How about... you cant trade gold at all??? only items?
that will stop the 3rd party gold farmers in their tracks.


----------



## HarrisLam

i dont know man....inflation's been going pretty sick lately

I'm a DH, and now that I'm close to the end of the dex spectrum, I found that an upgrade that would buff the dex on my any ONE item for like 20% (likely 120 -> 145) would literally cost me at least a million (likely more than 2 million). That 20% probably can't get my dps up for more than 1000, I also likely to have to sacrifice either vitality or resist all to get that dps, and somebody wants a million or 2 for it.

seriously, trading out survivability for just a bit more damage..... it can only be called an upgrade because its DH who can get away with not being hit, if its any other class, it would have been a side-grade

and dont get me started on the stat "crit damage bonus"


----------



## jbobb

Online player profiles are up now. All you need to do is log into the battle.net site and there is a "view profile" link under your username near the top right.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> just for the record, this piece of crap :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got sold for roughly 3 million
> I set it at 10 mil buyout just for the lolz, but I forgot what starting bid I put it at. Basically somebody rush-bid it at the last minute and bought the thing.
> I'm pretty satisfied with that price.


good job on the sell


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Online player profiles are up now. All you need to do is log into the battle.net site and there is a "view profile" link under your username near the top right.


weird, takes me to my SC2 profile when I try to see mine... I think it does this to anyone using a SC avatar even if you click them on the D3 forums.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Online player profiles are up now. All you need to do is log into the battle.net site and there is a "view profile" link under your username near the top right.


Blizzard did a REALLY good job with these Character Profiles. Now, they need to hurry up with 1.0.4....

Here's my main DH:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Apotheosis-1815/hero/3714959


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Online player profiles are up now. All you need to do is log into the battle.net site and there is a "view profile" link under your username near the top right.


rep, thanks been waiting for this. Not really sure why as I don't play often anymore, still just kind of fun.


----------



## Fr0sty

this is my main

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

so many items could be replaced but for 5 million gold budget it isnt too bad


----------



## bajer29

Thank goodness character profiles are available now. Now please someone, tell me what I need to do to get through act II inferno!!!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284

I know I need more resist, but how should I balance that with health regen?
Suggestions and brutal honest please


----------



## jbobb

This is mine here. Only been playing with my WD and have not even started another character yet. Right now I am just geared for my Act 1 Inferno farming runs. I have another set of gear I use for making actual progress in game. They need to add it so we can see gear that we have in storage so we can see everything we have.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963


----------



## MaxFTW

is 1.0.4 gonna actually fix stuff?

Also no heroes exist for me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> is 1.0.4 gonna actually fix stuff?
> Also no heroes exist for me


It is going to apparently buff a lot of class abilities and such to encourage more spell builds. There may also be some AH interface improvements. I am just waiting to see what direction the D3 dev staff will be heading in. So far I have very, very little faith remaining in those guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Blizzard did a REALLY good job with these Character Profiles. Now, they need to hurry up with 1.0.4....
> Here's my main DH:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Apotheosis-1815/hero/3714959


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> rep, thanks been waiting for this. Not really sure why as I don't play often anymore, still just kind of fun.


I prefer they not waste time on these meaningless social things and fix their broken game faster.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thank goodness character profiles are available now. Now please someone, tell me what I need to do to get through act II inferno!!!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284
> I know I need more resist, but how should I balance that with health regen?
> Suggestions and brutal honest please


i'd try to search for deals on items such has bracers and gloves with a good balance of crit chance crit dmg and a bit of dex

this boost your dps way more then just pure dex if you have enough crit chance and dmg

stack a mf gem in there instead

and once you have good enough crit chance and crit dmg you could switch the hungering arrow rune to the one that deals 50% weapon damage upon crit

instead of using bait the trap on the caltrops i'd use the rune that deals 45% weapon damage

i guess you are using gloom and nether vs reflect damage mobs?

doesnt seem too bad

what's your dps without ss?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> This is mine here. Only been playing with my WD and have not even started another character yet. Right now I am just geared for my Act 1 Inferno farming runs. I have another set of gear I use for making actual progress in game. They need to add it so we can see gear that we have in storage so we can see everything we have.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963


why even use jungle fortitude if you have a build that revolves around being mobile??

i like the idea about soul harvest and gruesome feast for sure but the rune choice on soul harvest is wasted since you dont have spirit walk to use it with

zombie bears ftw!!

why not use the 20% extra damage rune on mass confusion instead for better dps vs elites ?

ghost trance on big bad voodoo forces you to stay inside to heal yourself .. in act 1 inferno it can work out ok for some situations but i dislike this rune unless you are trying to make pets survive longer

since you have meat shields tanking its ok to somewhat stay in place for a couple seconds but since you dont have a pet build i'd suggest you try to either use another skill or switch to a dps focused rune on voodoo

but the rest is pretty much perfect in terms of skill choice


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thank goodness character profiles are available now. Now please someone, tell me what I need to do to get through act II inferno!!!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284
> I know I need more resist, but how should I balance that with health regen?
> Suggestions and brutal honest please


You don't need health regen. (really at all) or more resists. As a DH, your entire goal is to not get hit AT ALL, period, while dealing insane amounts of DPS.

You need more Dex which =, DPS. 65K DPS after Sharpshooter for Act II is way, way too low - i wouldn't even feel comfortable trying to take on Act II unless i was around 40K DPS without Sharpshooter. You need to shoot for about 250-300 more Dex, easily, and get an XBow that has a socket you can use to increase your Critical Hit Damage. Try to maximize the sockets in your armor 2 - ideally, 3 for chest, 2 for leg armor.

For comparison, here's mine - i haven't played in a while, but i didn't have any trouble farming any of the Acts in Inferno with my build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Apotheosis-1815/hero/3714959

Basically, focus on killing - not so much surviving as a DH. 25-35K is considered a decently high HP amount for DHs. Dex + Crit. Dmg. with a good amount of Attack Speed Increase will help you out tremendously.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why even use jungle fortitude if you have a build that revolves around being mobile??
> i like the idea about soul harvest and gruesome feast for sure but the rune choice on soul harvest is wasted since you dont have spirit walk to use it with
> zombie bears ftw!!
> why not use the 20% extra damage rune on mass confusion instead for better dps vs elites ?
> ghost trance on big bad voodoo forces you to stay inside to heal yourself .. in act 1 inferno it can work out ok for some situations but i dislike this rune unless you are trying to make pets survive longer
> since you have meat shields tanking its ok to somewhat stay in place for a couple seconds but since you dont have a pet build i'd suggest you try to either use another skill or switch to a dps focused rune on voodoo
> but the rest is pretty much perfect in terms of skill choice


Well, I tend to stay close to the action most of the time...probably more than I should







I've been dabating about switching the soul harvest to the vengeful spirit for a while now. The healing has helped me many times though from near death, especially with fast moving mobs that I cannot outrun. I'm also debating about switching the Big Bad Voodoo to Rain Dance to spam bears more or Slam Dance. I have had it on Ghost Trance to help my Monk friend a little when tanking.

Thanks for the critique though







. When I have a chance, I'll have to equip my main gear to get critiqued also.


----------



## Smo

My Barbarian.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Well, I tend to stay close to the action most of the time...probably more than I should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dabating about switching the soul harvest to the vengeful spirit for a while now. The healing has helped me many times though from near death, especially with fast moving mobs that I cannot outrun. I'm also debating about switching the Big Bad Voodoo to Rain Dance to spam bears more or Slam Dance. I have had it on Ghost Trance to helm my Monk friend a little when tanking.
> Thanks for the critique though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I have a chance, I'll have to equip my main gear to get critiqued also.


if you really want to take advantage of gruesome feast i'd suggest you use gold pick up radius gears with high int

and pair it up with grave injustice to lower your cooldowns and this would also enable you to change the rune on mass confusion for 20% more damage

big bad voodoo for 30% more damage is a must to kill elites faster

if playing solo i'd go with a scoundrel instead of enchantress because of his crit chance improvement and cold damage bow's

since his attack will always chill someone and he also has an abbility that slows down monsters on top of that if you need to

but everything else is perfectly balanced for inferno in terms of use and low'ish cooldowns


----------



## Fr0sty

highest dps witch doctor :O

omg 500k+ dps :O


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Online player profiles are up now. All you need to do is log into the battle.net site and there is a "view profile" link under your username near the top right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this is my main
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758
> so many items could be replaced but for 5 million gold budget it isnt too bad


Nice, here's mine http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TheYonderGod-1660/hero/21490525


----------



## Pidoma

I can't wait to see mine when I get home!


----------



## welly321

Heres my BADASS monk. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/welly321-1382/hero/2620969
U JELLY?


----------



## -SE7EN-

just noticed the profiles tell you what type of dye is used on people's equipment.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Heres my BADASS monk. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/welly321-1382/hero/2620969
> U JELLY?


Yes I am jelly ;p

How much did all that gear cost?


----------



## Sainesk

What are the odds of two items rolling the same name? does it happen often? just saw a yellow sword with the same name as a sword I sold a while ago which made me smile, except the one I just saw has worse stats...


----------



## HarrisLam

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MadAlice-1929/hero/2723999

my DH

45k dps without SS, if im lucky enough to win the bid on a new glove (not very likely) for 4 million, it should get up to nearly 50k, and might touch 100k with SS


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MadAlice-1929/hero/2723999
> my DH
> 45k dps without SS, if im lucky enough to win the bid on a new glove (not very likely) for 4 million, it should get up to nearly 50k, and might touch 100k with SS


how are the gloves stat wise?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I can't wait to see mine when I get home!


My Wiz http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Pidoma-1684/hero/4048630


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Found these today!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found these today!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found these today!


DAYUM SON!!

that is at least 20 million right there

I'm jelly.... GOD......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how are the gloves stat wise?


off the top of my head, 185 dex 115 vit (accurate), 67 resist all (not so accurate)

and probably something not significant on the side

*EDIT : ah crap....you meant the one im bidding on didnt you? heh....







*

251 dex, 70 vit, 223 bonus armor, crit dmg bonus 47 or 50 (forgot which)

something like that


----------



## Sainesk

shouldn't AH when i'm tired... forgetting star gems in stuff









I'm a bit bored, anyone want to make challenges for OCN members to keep the game fun? we could do like timed boss kills or something - say complete act 1 Inferno bosses with no piece of gear that cost more than 1000 gold from the AH (350 DPS weapons ftw, drops not allowed) etc. or say vendor only items or something, nothing too ridiculous though... (like beat Inferno Ghom naked







)


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm a bit bored, anyone want to make challenges for OCN members to keep the game fun? we could do like timed boss kills or something - say complete act 1 Inferno bosses with no piece of gear that cost more than 1000 gold from the AH (350 DPS weapons ftw, drops not allowed) etc. or say vendor only items or something, nothing too ridiculous though... (like beat Inferno Ghom naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


why not just team up with OCN members and do some harder act runs?

If that still sounds boring to you, man you need to put the game down and play something else until blizzard comes up with something new, I know that feel bro...

All you said would be fun if observers are allowed in this game, right now to execute what you said, it would take a crap ton of screenshots, probably even a video just to prove the items and the final kill is legit. Otherwise it will just be a line that goes like "just had 3 tries. Killed him after 37 seconds at my last attempt







" or something along those lines.

If you only limit the DPS of the character however, it might work a bit better, then again it would be less of a challenge because its less restrictions.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> shouldn't AH when i'm tired... forgetting star gems in stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a bit bored*, anyone want to make challenges for OCN members to keep the game fun? we could do like timed boss kills or something - say complete act 1 Inferno bosses with no piece of gear that cost more than 1000 gold from the AH (350 DPS weapons ftw, drops not allowed) etc. or say vendor only items or something, nothing too ridiculous though... (like beat Inferno Ghom naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Boredom is why I switched over to HC. Essentially the same game, but actual consequences. Has actually kept me going for a while longer than I expected. Starting Inferno in the morning, so it should be fun.









Inferno Ghom naked.......lmao. I love it.....I will make sure to try that if I reach him on my HC monk.


----------



## HarrisLam

umm.....probably dont wanna try it on HC now....


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> umm.....probably dont wanna try it on HC now....


I can appreciate your concern, but it was sarcasm. Ghom was a pain on my barb until I just stacked up some LoH. Then it was a cake walk.

There is no way I would even attempt him on HC until I KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt that my LoH will be enough, which I do not forsee happening for a while now.

I am worried about the transition to Inferno, so I think I may just do some GF runs or Act 4 Hell runs for a bit until I get my armor and resists up a bit. My life and dmg should be fine to start out in Act 1, but I am somewhat worried that 1 hit and it will be lights out when I encounter a big pack or a Champ/ Rare pack.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I can appreciate your concern, but it was sarcasm. Ghom was a pain on my barb until I just stacked up some LoH. Then it was a cake walk.
> There is no way I would even attempt him on HC until I KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt that my LoH will be enough, which I do not forsee happening for a while now.
> I am worried about the transition to Inferno, so I think I may just do some GF runs or Act 4 Hell runs for a bit until I get my armor and resists up a bit. My life and dmg should be fine to start out in Act 1, but I am somewhat worried that 1 hit and it will be lights out when I encounter a big pack or a Champ/ Rare pack.


Post a link to your profile, I want to see what your gear is like right now. I can't imagine it being possible for me to get that far without dieing once, even if I have perfect gear lag is going to kill me eventually.


----------



## HarrisLam

ya i figured that

thought i'll say it just in case, you know

getting excited now!!! roughly 4 hours till I can see the auction result. I most likely won't get the gloves though. People really like to do last-minute bids these days.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Post a link to your profile, I want to see what your gear is like right now. I can't imagine it being possible for me to get that far without dieing once, even if I have perfect gear lag is going to kill me eventually.


Unfortunately at work right now, so no way to post my profile as I cannot access Blizzards site until I get home.










Off the top of my head, stats are Vit and Dex at approx 1250 each.

All Resists = 250-260
Life = 48k
Armor = 4500
Damage = 12800 or so

Enchantress follower at 45k + life and 2k dmg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ya i figured that
> thought i'll say it just in case, you know
> getting excited now!!! roughly 4 hours till I can see the auction result. I most likely won't get the gloves though. People really like to do last-minute bids these days.


I hear ya.









Good luck on the auction.

Anybody know if we have downtime for maintenance this morn ?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Unfortunately at work right now, so no way to post my profile as I cannot access Blizzards site until I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head, stats are Vit and Dex at approx 1250 each.
> All Resists = 250-260
> Life = 48k
> Armor = 4500
> Damage = 12800 or so
> Enchantress follower at 45k + life and 2k dmg
> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the auction.
> *Anybody know if we have downtime for maintenance this morn* ?


I sucked it up and posted my profile through the phone, heh

*Bold :* oh SHIIIII.....

How can I forget about it again......there goes my whole night of play time....nevermind that auction check then lol......


----------



## StaticFX

ok...

Heres my DH

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497

any advice on what to push/boost/change next? (I cant get anywhere in Act II Inferno...glass cannon lol)

Dont say the Bow because i'll be damned if i can buy one..( i only have 1.4 million in gold)

Thanks!


----------



## HarrisLam

(can't view profile because I'm at work, but since your specific question isn't too hard I'll try my best and give some advices anyway)

first question : are you trying to rush through act 2 so you can get to act 3? or are you farming act 2?

former : answer is in the skills. Use vault, smokescreen and preparation, and get your discipline up to higher than 30 (say, 40 the lowest) by getting quiver or cloak with that bonus, then vault the whole way through those invis / underground elites, and belial takes luck to beat, not skill / gear. Problem solved. That was how I did it anyway. I mean it's not like I can't fight them no matter what, after some upgrades I could, but I'll die quite frequently it wasn't worth the money / hassle.

Latter : get yourself a tanky teammate so you can stay far away from the mobs. When the mobs try to approach you you either vault or smokescreen and go to the back of your teammate. That way you can upgrade your gear while maintaining that DPS glass cannon route.

All these are coming from a DH who couldn't solo act 3 one bit, by the way. I'm still looking forward to having a tank friend to do act 3 together. My situation is pretty stupid. Had an ex-schoolmate who played the game as barb, but he played way too frequently, got bored and quited way too fast. Another ex-schoolmate who also played faster than me, got his monk to inferno (which is a pretty dam tanky class) and then say he didn't really like it that much and switch to wizard. Now he's in act 1 earning money for gear transition, and this guy has the balls to tell me he wants to go TANK wizard.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> All you said would be fun if observers are allowed in this game, right now to execute what you said, it would take a crap ton of screenshots, probably even a video just to prove the items and the final kill is legit. Otherwise it will just be a line that goes like "just had 3 tries. Killed him after 37 seconds at my last attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " or something along those lines.


I'd video it of course







cutting out the non-boss parts I guess and showing my items and follower's items before each fight to show i'm not breaking the restrictions, I think i'll challenge myself to a vendor only items Act 1 bosses to start with...







not sure which class to try it with though...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Heres my BADASS monk. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/welly321-1382/hero/2620969
> U JELLY?


nice, must have taken a while to find those +VIT gears

to have all the sockets filled with DEX and still have all that VIT (54k HP) is hot an easy feast to hunt for all those gears


----------



## AllGamer

I could use some critics to see how i can improve my build

is hard to find any decent peace of armor with good +VIT that can replace my current gear without losing the current stats

here's my profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AllGamer-1869/hero/4192528


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> DAYUM SON!!
> that is at least 20 million right there
> I'm jelly.... GOD......
> off the top of my head, 185 dex 115 vit (accurate), 67 resist all (not so accurate)
> and probably something not significant on the side
> *EDIT : ah crap....you meant the one im bidding on didnt you? heh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 251 dex, 70 vit, 223 bonus armor, crit dmg bonus 47 or 50 (forgot which)
> something like that


no crit chance?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> shouldn't AH when i'm tired... forgetting star gems in stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit bored, anyone want to make challenges for OCN members to keep the game fun? we could do like timed boss kills or something - say complete act 1 Inferno bosses with no piece of gear that cost more than 1000 gold from the AH (350 DPS weapons ftw, drops not allowed) etc. or say vendor only items or something, nothing too ridiculous though... (like beat Inferno Ghom naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


the butcher does have an enrage timer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I could use some critics to see how i can improve my build
> is hard to find any decent peace of armor with good +VIT that can replace my current gear without losing the current stats
> here's my profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AllGamer-1869/hero/4192528


ohh look a natalya's shadow with 60dex.. isnt this nightmare/hell stats right there that i see???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> nice find... unfortunately it only has NM / Hell level stats
> that thing will not get you through Inferno, even if you stack it with 3 purple or 3 red to bump up the Armor / VIT


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no crit chance?


search dex 200, crit dmg 40, crit chance (blank)

will net you a result of the cheapest gloves being at 30 million

so no.

Got the gloves by the way, no maintenance for some reason. Not sure if I should celebrate the upgrade though, 3.6x million for this :










dps from ~45k to 47.4k, 76k to 100.4k, finally hitting 6 digits


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> search dex 200, crit dmg 40, crit chance (blank)
> will net you a result of the cheapest gloves being at 30 million
> so no.
> Got the gloves by the way, no maintenance for some reason. Not sure if I should celebrate the upgrade though, 3.6x million for this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dps from ~45k to 47.4k, 76k to 100.4k, finally hitting 6 digits


stop searching for biggest numbers mate

do you really think i searched for highest crit dmg numbers on my items?

nahh.. i searched for the highest affordable crit chance with a bit of crit dmg

criting more is better then criting few times for bigger numbers

stop searching for 200 dex or whatever

at 160dex with crit chance and crit dmg you could have something good that isnt overpriced... yes those exist but are hard to find

got me some 200 int or whatever the number is with 6% crit chance and a bit of crit dmg for cheap.. but very high int

i could have sacrifised 20 int for 20% more crit dmg but the way my build works needs every last bit of inteligence so i didnt do it

ohh btw i might have a glove in my stash with stats that may look close to that glove you bought for 3mil

let me look for a couple minutes


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think these are worth donating?


----------



## HarrisLam

I use sharpshooter

sharpshooter does not permit having high crit chance because that will render the passive skill useless

I could use a bit more crit chance, but its definitely not the priority because it has diminishing returns with sharpshooters.

*EDIT :* sell your staff, DAT STAFF will net you at least 4 million I think, the first one is good for facerolling nightmare and hell but not much more, so feel free to do whatever with it


----------



## Fr0sty

where do i keep finding this dps?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok...
> Heres my DH
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497
> any advice on what to push/boost/change next? (I cant get anywhere in Act II Inferno...glass cannon lol)
> Dont say the Bow because i'll be damned if i can buy one..( i only have 1.4 million in gold)
> Thanks!


Your gear is trash. And why aren't you using Sharpshooter?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh look a natalya's shadow with 60dex.. isnt this nightmare/hell stats right there that i see???


that's why I'm looking for new gears, as i know that isn't cutting it for Inferno

but there's nothing decent in the GAH/RMAH which the stats that i'm looking for, plus 3 sockets


----------



## OCcomet

So here's my underpowered gear.









I mostly use this MF stuff to do act 1 inf runs. I really need some nice drops.









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/tooBored-1250/hero/12697268


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's why I'm looking for new gears, as i know that isn't cutting it for Inferno
> but there's nothing decent in the GAH/RMAH which the stats that i'm looking for, plus 3 sockets


my bet is that you just buy the highest price tag gears even if they suck and stick bad gems in those sockets because you dont know better

but that's just me


----------



## AllGamer

not quite, shopping for
+200 vit
+200 dex
+400 LR
+3 sockets
+all res (any number)
at least 550+ armor

the few times it was available it got out bit by people willing to pay more for it

there are a lot of those with under 300ish armor, but they wont work on inferno


----------



## lckylocal

Finally crafted a trifecta glove after probably 200 crafts. The crit is a little low but not to bad overall.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Finally crafted a trifecta glove after probably 200 crafts. The crit is a little low but not to bad overall.


this is a good one for Wiz or WD


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Finally crafted a trifecta glove after probably 200 crafts. The crit is a little low but not to bad overall.


For sale?


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... just noticed the armor is a bit on the low side

is not even 300


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Me


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Me


that's quite a tiring build, having to constantly cast diamond skin every second time you are going to attack close range, it make sense to have that on the right click, but it's a lot of work

you'll probably going to need more HP to get to Act 3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's quite a tiring build, having to constantly cast diamond skin every second time you are going to attack close range, it make sense to have that on the right click, but it's a lot of work
> you'll probably going to need more HP to get to Act 3


Umm I farm Seigebreaker runs all day.







The purpose of my build is to keep enemies perma-frozen so they can't attack me. Please read my guide on how it works


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thank goodness character profiles are available now. Now please someone, tell me what I need to do to get through act II inferno!!!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284
> I know I need more resist, but how should I balance that with health regen?
> Suggestions and brutal honest please


maybe more strategy?

your build is pretty similar to mine http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AllGamer-1869/hero/4192528

however your armor is pretty low at 3000

you need much more protection than that

try to get it over 5000 with all resist at around 300

that's what i noticed is lacking from my build

try to keep HP at no less than 35k HP which you already have


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Umm I farm Seigebreaker runs all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of my build is to keep enemies perma-frozen so they can't attack me. Please read my guide on how it works


I C, then that makes sense if that's the case (I have a GF set that i only use when i farm for G, and yes another skill set as well just for GF)

i'm no longer into farming, is boring and tiring

i only play the quest to finish the game period.

not enough time to play

i find myself being pulled more and more into Torchlight and Path of Exile


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> not quite, shopping for
> +200 vit
> +200 dex
> +400 LR
> +3 sockets
> +all res (any number)
> at least 550+ armor
> the few times it was available it got out bit by people willing to pay more for it
> there are a lot of those with under 300ish armor, but they wont work on inferno


why would you go for all resist as a dh?

seriously.. go full blown dps glass cannon and use your evasion skills to dodge stuff or even outright hide between the smoke of your smokescreen

just go dex sockets to put more dex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... just noticed the armor is a bit on the low side
> is not even 300


just go glass cannon.. those are dps gloves.. not tanky gloves.. otherwise they wouldnt even need dexterity

just res all res + lots of int

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's quite a tiring build, having to constantly cast diamond skin every second time you are going to attack close range, it make sense to have that on the right click, but it's a lot of work
> you'll probably going to need more HP to get to Act 3


i've seen his build in action and it works flawlessly


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... just noticed the armor is a bit on the low side
> is not even 300


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> maybe more strategy?
> your build is pretty similar to mine http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AllGamer-1869/hero/4192528
> however your armor is pretty low at 3000
> you need much more protection than that
> try to get it over 5000 with all resist at around 300
> that's what i noticed is lacking from my build
> try to keep HP at no less than 35k HP which you already have


that looks like a very expensive build ... all dem set itemz...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Me


So pretty lol. I'll try your keep-everything-frozen build sometime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... just noticed the armor is a bit on the low side
> is not even 300


Yeah, try to get the armor up higher. But +all resist tends to improve survivability more than armor (i don't recall the formula for that)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why would you go for all resist as a dh?
> seriously.. go full blown dps glass cannon and use your evasion skills to dodge stuff or even outright hide between the smoke of your smokescreen
> just go dex sockets to put more dex
> just go glass cannon.. those are dps gloves.. not tanky gloves.. otherwise they wouldnt even need dexterity
> just res all res + lots of int


^This is how I see most DH's play when I'm in a party. Stand back, and mow down mobs while everyone distracts them from you

A little extra resistance never hurts though









Here is my current self temporary build

1/2 of those items aren't my regular build though, i change clothes pretty often depending on the play style of my counterparts. Most public games make being a glass cannon near impossible in Act 3 so I sacrifice some damage for resistance/skills to improve survivability. ... need to look for some more cheap damage gear that doesn't make me sacrifice much. Trying to see if I can get my dps up to 35k+ without using magic weapon ... (this is obviously not a crit build lol)


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's quite a tiring build, having to constantly cast diamond skin every second time you are going to attack close range, it make sense to have that on the right click, but it's a lot of work
> you'll probably going to need more HP to get to Act 3


...

It's a Melee Wizard build. 80% of Inferno Wizards use that build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... just noticed the armor is a bit on the low side
> is not even 300


...

All crafted iLevel 62 gloves have 280 armor.

...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> ...


80% of the high end ones for sure, but I still see tons and tons of Wizards who are still using kiting or Archon builds.


----------



## Fr0sty

this is what a frenzy shrine does to my dps



and i still dont use the 20% damage buff passive


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this is what a frenzy shrine does to my dps
> 
> and i still dont use the 20% damage buff passive


All that intel and not a single elite pack to use it on. What a damn shame!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> All that intel and not a single elite pack to use it on. What a damn shame!


i didnt waste my cooldowns on white mobs









its the crypt of the ancients always 1 elite there


----------



## b.walker36

just a quick rally cry for farming partners. I can do act 3 with some difficulty (only terrible affixes) but mf farm 1 and 2.

bwalker#1424


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> just a quick rally cry for farming partners. I can do act 3 with some difficulty (only terrible affixes) but mf farm 1 and 2.
> bwalker#1424


My profile. Hit me up, I am in the same boat. 80-90% of act3 packs are fine for me, and I do siegebreaker runs as well. Act2 is MF gear farm status.

Crit Mass melee wiz build right now. Battletag in my profile.


----------



## Sainesk

meh my past week RMAH experience:

good end game items severely undercut some like 50% less than anything similar or worse = don't sell/hard to sell
poop items for $10 sell on first list

I don't even...









anyway for my challenge, the Inferno act 1 vendor only items I think i'll attempt it with a monk... wonder if I can find a vendor act 1 weapon that does more than 350 dps... now to decide whether gems should be allowed or not, I mean flawless squares drop, and are so common, but anything higher would feel like cheating...

edit: I have plenty of gold but wow a Blue 350 damage dagger with no stats (the rolls it has take it to 350 damage) for 11K, these vendors are totally robbing buyers except maybe the jewelry ones, they sometimes have okay stuff...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> meh my past week RMAH experience:
> good end game items severely undercut some like 50% less than anything similar or worse = don't sell/hard to sell
> poop items for $10 sell on first list
> I don't even...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway for my challenge, the Inferno act 1 vendor only items I think i'll attempt it with a monk... wonder if I can find a vendor act 1 weapon that does more than 350 dps...


i doubt you can survive the enrage timer with cheap gears from a vendor


----------



## calavera

edit. nevermind.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I never got an answer the last time I posted. Do you guys think these are worth donating in the freebie thread?


----------



## HarrisLam

i answered you, you probably wasn't aware because I didn't quote

I said the first one is good for facerolling nightmare and hell, but not much else. It's mediocore in inferno act 1 at best, so feel free

The 2nd one is I would say a bit "too good to be donated". I think it has a value of over 1 million, if I were you I'll definitely sell it. Maybe just me not being generous though.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's quite a tiring build, having to constantly cast diamond skin every second time you are going to attack close range, it make sense to have that on the right click, but it's a lot of work
> you'll probably going to need more HP to get to Act 3


Heres my tank wiz. I dominate act 3-4 inferno with it. It's all in the weapon with 3% life leech and LoH. Of course armor resist as well... just like any other tank. But you only need to spam diamond skin when you are standing in the middle of molten/plagues lasers







Other than that you don't need to spam it if your armor and resist is high enough.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/13557730

Edit: And has anyone else noticed profiles are inaccurate? I have had different stats on my wiz now for almost a week...

current stats:
intel: 1510
vitality: 892
armor: 3799
res all: 605 (lowest) 745 (highest)
dps: 33k
crit chance: 43%
crit dmg: 203%

This is all unbuffed with no skills or armor activated


----------



## squall325

has anyone posted this already?
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Athene-1780/hero/5181904


----------



## Magariz

Yeah think I am done with D3. The more I played the less entertaining it became. The sheer ammount of effort needed just to farm and have enough money to buy one maybe two peices of great gear on the AH is just rediculous. Waiting for Torchlight 2.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> has anyone posted this already?
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Athene-1780/hero/5181904


50% crit chance....?

What? He's using sharpshooter too.

Something's not right.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 50% crit chance....?
> What? He's using sharpshooter too.
> Something's not right.


Yes it right, look at his beastly gear. 43% on the gear+7% from the set bonus.

Do you faceroll even Act IV with that much dps?

I tried to see my profile now it says
"Profile Unavailable

The profile for this account does not exist."


----------



## Zantrill

Anyone need me to join tonight?

Star


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> has anyone posted this already?
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Athene-1780/hero/5181904


That is stupid ridiculous... Just pisses me off lol. There is no way that this person played this game legitimately to gear like that... Every piece of gear would sell at 250$ on RMAH when this game was at full population... not to meniont every gem would sell for like 25$... and IN game, everything has just about perfect rolls and would fetch a billion gold for it all...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anyone need me to join tonight?
> Star


What acts are you good for?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes it right, look at his beastly gear. 43% on the gear+7% from the set bonus.
> Do you faceroll even Act IV with that much dps?


no no thats not what I meant

what I meant was : why is he still using sharpshooter with that much crit chance? Sharpshooter is arguably mediocore when you exceed 25% crit chance, and borderline useless when you exceed 35%

seriously, think about it, 35% = a crit every 3 hits.

5 seconds later, sharpshooter rises that to 50% = a crit every 2 hits.........LOLWUT? like you wouldn't already score a critical after 5 seconds right?

And when crit chance is already 50%.....almost anything is better....hell, isn't there a passive that can restore 1 discipline when you crit? That would have been better even if you kite a lot. He has fairly high attack speed too, that makes everything better EXCEPT sharpshooter.

Sharpshooter becomes even more worthless in a high AS character.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anyone need me to join tonight?
> Star
> 
> 
> 
> What acts are you good for?
Click to expand...

I and II


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I and II


Lol, I can tank act 3-4 with my wiz if anyone wants... or if anyone just wants to play and do some MF runs in any act i'm down. LIKETHEGUN#1970

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Athene-1780/ I still can't get over this joke trash of a profile... how does he only have a few elite kills and not even 100k lifetime kills? Looks like some shady shtuff goin on to me... and his blacksmith is only at lvl 1... He either forked out way too much real money... or cheated/botted/duped/AH hacked/what-have-you


----------



## Zantrill

wow... do you gain so much in +rep life by your ego? or are you drunk? drunk I can understand...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol, I can tank act 3-4 with my wiz if anyone wants... or if anyone just wants to play and do some MF runs in any act i'm down. LIKETHEGUN#1970
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Athene-1780/ I still can't get over this joke trash of a profile... how does he only have a few elite kills and not even 100k lifetime kills? Looks like some shady shtuff goin on to me... and his blacksmith is only at lvl 1... He either forked out way too much real money... or cheated/botted/duped/AH hacked/what-have-you


In case you didn't know this :

I heard he was (or is?) a very famous WoW player, got a lot of fans, etc

So I think he's probably being massively pooled by his fans


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> no no thats not what I meant
> what I meant was : why is he still using sharpshooter with that much crit chance? Sharpshooter is arguably mediocore when you exceed 25% crit chance, and borderline useless when you exceed 35%
> seriously, think about it, 35% = a crit every 3 hits.
> 5 seconds later, sharpshooter rises that to 50% = a crit every 2 hits.........LOLWUT? like you wouldn't already score a critical after 5 seconds right?
> And when crit chance is already 50%.....almost anything is better....hell, isn't there a passive that can restore 1 discipline when you crit? That would have been better even if you kite a lot. He has fairly high attack speed too, that makes everything better EXCEPT sharpshooter.
> Sharpshooter becomes even more worthless in a high AS character.


oh... yeah, I know nothing about any skills for any class other than Monk, and I know about War Cry on barbs, because it makes it easy mode for me if I have one in my party, that's about it ;p


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> wow... do you gain so much in +rep life by your ego? or are you drunk? drunk I can understand...


If your talking to me i'm not sure why you are on the defensive... Just meant I was hoping you could run act 3 with me because no one was on, then when you said you are good for acts 1-2 I just threw out there that I can help with act 3-4 if needed, but for the sake of having someone to play with for fun, I would love to run lower acts as well.

Edit: and at the time I wrote that comment you replied to I was only 2 beers down... so don't think that had any effect. Although it may have caused me to not proof read for how other may take it...

Now, if your talking about that crazy mad DH profile you linked... I stand by my words lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> In case you didn't know this :
> I heard he was (or is?) a very famous WoW player, got a lot of fans, etc
> So I think he's probably being massively pooled by his fans


Ahh, well that makes me feel better... although I simply in no way can understand why sheep would donate hard earned items to an individual...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> oh... yeah, I know nothing about any skills for any class other than Monk, and I know about War Cry on barbs, because it makes it easy mode for me if I have one in my party, that's about it ;p


Heh, its all good, I dont know much about other classes except the obvious things either









Sharpshooter is a passive that gives the demon hunter extra 3% crit chance per second until you hit 100%. When you successfully score a critical, the bonus resets to 0%.

so in theory, the fewer crit chance you have, the more "beneficial" the passive is.

Simply put, if you only have 6% crit chance, 2 seconds later, sharpshooter gives you double that, and triple that after 4 seconds, provided that you haven't scored a crit during that time, which is fairly likely.

If you have 33% crit chance on the other hand...... it takes 6 seconds to give you that 18% extra crit chance to a total of 50%, and by that time you should have scored a critical hit a long time ago, 33% is one out of three, heck, with sharpshooter your crit chance could probably never jump through the 50% mark if you shoot frequent enough. This will render the passive inefficient.

That said, you want to actually score them critical hits, so you probably dont want to leave your crit chance at the absolute bottom on purpose either, even though the passive is the most efficient that way. You dont want to wait too long for a crit to proc. I'd say a 5% - 15% natural crit chance is golden. Maybe someone can prove otherwise, but I'm all for being economical, so to wisely make use of this pasive, I will definitely keep my crit chance lower than 15%.

Not like it would ever get that high though, gears i'm looking for are expensive enough, add crit chance on top of that and we are talking about 30-50 million per item here....

PS : how bad is sharpshooter when you use skills like ball lightning or multishot *heavily*? I would imagine each crit on those AOE hits will reset the SS bonus? that would kind of make critical too easy to score lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Ahh, well that makes me feel better... although I simply in no way can understand why sheep would donate hard earned items to an individual...


Me neither

I mean if RMAH never existed, I'm all for giving away stuff that's strong BUT I CAN'T USE to someone I like, just to see how good they can use it.

But if I can sell the dam thing? For like 20 bucks, 50 bucks? F it I'm selling


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why would you go for all resist as a dh?
> seriously.. go full blown dps glass cannon and use your evasion skills to dodge stuff or even outright hide between the smoke of your smokescreen
> just go dex sockets to put more dex


i like tanky builds

not a fan of getting 1 hitted every now and then by elites

basically, i'm tired of kiting

i did try the glass cannon build before, but it's tiring having to always be on the edge and kiting non stop

i like to play 1 handed


----------



## frickfrock999




----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *snip*


at first I was like how?







then I saw the screen and came to the conclusion it must've been hardcore induced rage







*captain obvious*


----------



## AllGamer

one of the big reason why i never use a glass top as my computer desks

as i seldomly hammer the desk with my fists when my Win7 crashes or PC hangs for unknown reasons


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i doubt you can survive the enrage timer with cheap gears from a vendor


I'm not sure if I will either, well see. Anyway here's part 1 - gearing and the skeleton king, wasn't anywhere close to a faceroll but considering it was my first attempt and my vendor gear has less than 5K damage I thought it was okay, was fun for me at least








I just left the game audio so if anyone feels like watching it feel free to mute and play whatever you like. If you don't care about the gear buying and just want a quick overview you can skip to around the 2 minute mark.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> *snip*


This is why I got rid of my glass desk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> This is why I got rid of my glass desk


And to think I ever wanted one...


----------



## hildeew2

Been stalking the thread for a while now.

I'm a WW barb with decent stats from what I've read. I'm in A3 and getting trounced by Ghom before I can get him to 50%; I didn't have any real issues getting up to him. Can any WW barb shed some light? Or if anyone is willing to help let me know your tag or add me in game.

WDEyanks222#1450


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Athene-1780/ I still can't get over this joke trash of a profile... how does he only have a few elite kills and not even 100k lifetime kills? Looks like some shady shtuff goin on to me... and his blacksmith is only at lvl 1... He either forked out way too much real money... or cheated/botted/duped/AH hacked/what-have-you


He is not even really that good of a player. He does stream and donate a lot to charity supposedly but he puts on fake gimmicks on his stream for more viewers. His most recent one was a "live" kill of inferno diablo in all blue gear but it was proven he played a prerecorded video on his stream with a live webcam at him acting.

As for his gear hear is how he got pretty much all of it:


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildeew2*
> 
> Been stalking the thread for a while now.
> I'm a WW barb with decent stats from what I've read. I'm in A3 and getting trounced by Ghom before I can get him to 50%; I didn't have any real issues getting up to him. Can any WW barb shed some light? Or if anyone is willing to help let me know your tag or add me in game.
> WDEyanks222#1450


I checked your profile page to look at your gear and it looks like it shows your mf gear on. For ww barb you need the highest crit chance you can get to keep your fury up to constantly ww. A lot of people think the barb build is easy but it does take a while to get used to. You have to learn which mobs hit hard and dodge their attacks a bit until you have really high defensive stats.

The main things you need to look for based of what shows on your profile page is new gloves (even 9% crit, 100+ str, 500+ armor run for like 200k in the ah on the weekends) and bracers/helm with crit. Depending where you plan to farm once i got around 40k hp 800 resis after buff, act3 became comfortable but act1 and 2 is doable with 20k hp and around 400 resis.

Add me ingame if you have any other questions. I may have some spare gear sitting in storage to you can have. FluiD#1502


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildeew2*
> 
> Been stalking the thread for a while now.
> I'm a WW barb with decent stats from what I've read. I'm in A3 and getting trounced by Ghom before I can get him to 50%; I didn't have any real issues getting up to him. Can any WW barb shed some light? Or if anyone is willing to help let me know your tag or add me in game.
> WDEyanks222#1450


Against Ghom, you need lots of LoH and crit chance to keep your Fury up so you can keep Besearker mode on.


----------



## hildeew2

Thanks for both the responses guys. Ya, i logged out this morning with MF on, however my gloves are my gloves, so thanks for the input on them, I'll add you when I get on next Fluid.
Quote:


> Against Ghom, you need lots of LoH and crit chance to keep your Fury up so you can keep Besearker mode on.


This confirms one thing I contemplated earlier, I usually run with slaughter WotB rune, and will try switching to thrive and keep it up, so thanks.

with main gear crit is at 32ish and LOH is 1500ish.

Another question, i run at 8kish armor with 800ish AR, am i better off (since i cant afford both) to drop some AR for some cc/cd? (the armor at 8k is buffed with the 2 armor passives and enchantress, and the AR is with the buff from WC.)

Also what is your position on my weapons? should I try and get some with less LoH but with more dps/main stats?

I'm also always looking for people to run with, etc, so feel free to add me. WDEyanks222#1450


----------



## FlawleZ

In general where is everyone in Inferno? I'm at Gardens of Hope Tier 2 with My Monk and almost there with my Wiz but haven't beat Azmodan with the Wiz yet. I'm down to play with whoever if anyone's at a similar spot or if they just want to team up for some fun or need some help somewhere.We should prob keep battletags and/or emails to PM's for obvious reasons.

And OMG on those gloves...what a freakin' drop...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> In general where is everyone in Inferno? I'm at Gardens of Hope Tier 2 with My Monk and almost there with my Wiz but haven't beat Azmodan with the Wiz yet. I'm down to play with whoever if anyone's at a similar spot or if they just want to team up for some fun or need some help somewhere.We should prob keep battletags and/or emails to PM's for obvious reasons.
> And OMG on those gloves...what a freakin' drop...


Act 3 inferno
can beat the spidy queen,
but not enough *gear* to beat azmodan
the pool of diarrhoea always kills me


----------



## jbobb

Got my profile to update with my main gear on finally.....wish the site would update faster. Finally got to Act 3 Inferno last night playing with my Monk bud. Man, Act 3 is another completely new beast. From just going through the first few quest (got done with catapults), looks like I may need to go solo on it instead of playing with my friend. I think enemies have way too much HP for 2 players, I cant imagine how tough some can be with 4. Hell, even the peons took a bit to kill.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963

Critique away, but please be kind.


----------



## Escatore

Ugh. Trying to kill The Butcher on Hell is going about as well as I had anticipated - abysmally.

He was the only boss that required multiple attempts, even on normal mode. Hell mode is just irritating









I've gotten him down to about 20%... a few more good pushes, and I should be able to make it.

EDIT - Got him! I think Lyndon put it nicely: "Thank the gods that's over!"


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i like tanky builds
> not a fan of getting 1 hitted every now and then by elites
> basically, i'm tired of kiting
> i did try the glass cannon build before, but it's tiring having to always be on the edge and kiting non stop
> i like to play 1 handed


theres only one tanky demon hunter i've seen that is doing good.. and that's because he has 100k dps and crits enough

but then again his gears are top notch






he farms act III on twitch quite alot and he his very knowledgeable of many things relating to diablo

+ he doesnt play dubstep 24/7 on his stream if you want to watch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> at first I was like how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I saw the screen and came to the conclusion it must've been hardcore induced rage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *captain obvious*


yes.. his caracther died..

you can clearly read the part that is says your deeds of valor will be remembered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm not sure if I will either, well see. Anyway here's part 1 - gearing and the skeleton king, wasn't anywhere close to a faceroll but considering it was my first attempt and my vendor gear has less than 5K damage I thought it was okay, was fun for me at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just left the game audio so if anyone feels like watching it feel free to mute and play whatever you like. If you don't care about the gear buying and just want a quick overview you can skip to around the 2 minute mark.


that turned out better then i anticipated

now for the butcher

3min max or you'll die from the floor fire


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Ugh. Trying to kill The Butcher on Hell is going about as well as I had anticipated - abysmally.
> He was the only boss that required multiple attempts, even on normal mode. Hell mode is just irritating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten him down to about 20%... a few more good pushes, and I should be able to make it.
> EDIT - Got him! I think Lyndon put it nicely: "Thank the gods that's over!"


If you don't have it already, get 12% movement speed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you don't have it already, get 12% movement speed.


do a jay wilson and double that to 24%


----------



## likethegun

I am currently in act 4 with my wiz. I have killed diablo because a buddy sent me the quest... but I am currently trying to get the infernal staff of herding if anyone wants to run act 4 with me. LIKETHEGUN#1970 hit me up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> He is not even really that good of a player. He does stream and donate a lot to charity supposedly but he puts on fake gimmicks on his stream for more viewers. His most recent one was a "live" kill of inferno diablo in all blue gear but it was proven he played a prerecorded video on his stream with a live webcam at him acting.
> As for his gear hear is how he got pretty much all of it:


This guy is a joke and if I knew him IRL I would punch him in the girly hair. I do not understand this method for getting gold... but I don't like it. And the loser reported someone as harassment for only donating 500k? seriously?!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> do a jay wilson and double that to 24%


He sure did double time it into hiding. I don't know if ANY Blizzard Lead Designer has been so despised like Jay Wilson is.


----------



## KaiZ51

Hmm, so I've got a wizard that has just reached Act 2 Inferno, however I'm having problems keeping him alive (and doing damage too), and I basically get 1 or 2 hitter by anything or nearly anything.

Also, I'm extremely tired of kiting... So I was thinking of starting over with a Barb or Monk, which would you recommend? And do I have to do any kind of kiting?

Also how expensive is the gear for both? To tell you the truth I hate farming in this game, so I'd like to avoid doing so as much as possible.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Hmm, so I've got a wizard that has just reached Act 2 Inferno, however I'm having problems keeping him alive (and doing damage too), and I basically get 1 or 2 hitter by anything or nearly anything.
> Also, *I'm extremely tired of kiting*... So I was thinking of starting over with a Barb or Monk, which would you recommend? And do I have to do any kind of kiting?
> Also how expensive is the gear for both? To tell you the truth *I hate farming in this game*, so I'd like to avoid doing so as much as possible.


Not to be mean, but man, I think you're playing the wrong game....there is no tackling Acts II-IV without kiting (against elite mobs), regardless of class and how geared you might be. High-end gear for any class can run up in the tens of millions, and a Barb/DH can easily surpass 100-150mil for very high-end gear....so if you hate farming...i suppose you can pay for gear in the RMAH, though that kind of defeats the purpose of the game if you just buy elite gear. Gear makes things easier, but kiting is still absolutely necessary and unavoidable, and farming, well...that's the entire point of playing a Diablo game.


----------



## HarrisLam

you dont even need to start over, just switch things up and do the tank wizard or something


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Hmm, so I've got a wizard that has just reached Act 2 Inferno, however I'm having problems keeping him alive (and doing damage too), and I basically get 1 or 2 hitter by anything or nearly anything.
> Also, I'm extremely tired of kiting... So I was thinking of starting over with a Barb or Monk, which would you recommend? And do I have to do any kind of kiting?
> Also how expensive is the gear for both? To tell you the truth I hate farming in this game, so I'd like to avoid doing so as much as possible.


Keep on your wizard and go with the critical mass wicked wind build. It's easy breezy and will get you through act 2 quickie-like. But if your going to roll a new toon... Go with a monk. They are not QUITE as gear dependent as barbs (meaning their high end gear isnt costing as much as barb high end gear...) but there are more viable options so you dont absolutely NEED to stack crit or go with insane vitality or whatever to play them... (obviously to beat inferno you do... but not as much)

and before someone flames on the dexterity main shared with DH so high-end gear is more excpensive... I say your wrong, because although higher dex is nice... you don't need super high on each piece of gear for a monk.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I am currently in act 4 with my wiz. I have killed diablo because a buddy sent me the quest... but I am currently trying to get the infernal staff of herding if anyone wants to run act 4 with me. LIKETHEGUN#1970 hit me upThis guy is a joke and if I knew him IRL I would punch him in the girly hair. I do not understand this method for getting gold... but I don't like it. And the loser reported someone as harassment for only donating 500k? seriously?!


LOL

Please, get a sense of humor. You obviously don't know who this guy is.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Hmm, so I've got a wizard that has just reached Act 2 Inferno, however I'm having problems keeping him alive (and doing damage too), and I basically get 1 or 2 hitter by anything or nearly anything.
> Also, I'm extremely tired of kiting... So I was thinking of starting over with a Barb or Monk, which would you recommend? And do I have to do any kind of kiting?
> Also how expensive is the gear for both? To tell you the truth I hate farming in this game, so I'd like to avoid doing so as much as possible.


Please read the Wizard guide in my signature if you are bored of kiting.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> As for his gear hear is how he got pretty much all of it:


I couldn't watch the video at work, and I only saw the title and cover page of the video.

I was gonna make a serious reply about that being bullcrap

and then I had a bad feeling and I listened to the video on my phone.....and I'm glad I did, now I dont need to act dumb by being all serious like "WUT!! 1 million in 30mins can't add up to his gear!!"


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> LOL
> Please, get a sense of humor. You obviously don't know who this guy is.


Nope, I have no idea who this guy is... If he because "famous" playing wow, or playing some other video game living in cyber space... then I should add; nor do I wish to know who he is.

I have the sense of humor... but doesn't change the fact that I would still love to punch this dude in the girly hair and slap that accent off his face.

People are stupid. Regardless of the comedy, people are still giving him gold and items... No matter how you look at it, its pathetic.


----------



## Zantrill

mad much bro?









pathetic because you aren't getting the gold? maybe just jelly?







maybe both.

grow a pair.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> mad much bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pathetic because you aren't getting the gold? maybe just jelly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe both.
> grow a pair.


Zantrill you are annoying bro. Every post I make you are responding to saying some stupid crap back at me. Stop defending people and comments I make that have nothing to do with you. You took one of my posts out of context yesterday, then insulted me in a reply, and now you say some stupid crap like that when my post has NOTHING to do with you?

And for all you athene supporters... I checked out his website and the dude is a joke. Anyone who thinks that these morons who play and stream video games for a lving are doing all this "give me gold for charity" garbage isn't using it to live off of... Wow, is all I can say... a bunch of idiots who think that...

These guys are just uber nerds who found a way to live playing video games, and then realized that all the idiot sheep out there will watch them play video games because they have no life, and then will actually give them hours worth of gold and items too.

And to answer your question; Yes, this guy really does make me mad. And yes, I am jealous that I did not think back in the day before I decided to grow up that I can make a living playing video games and getting morons to watch me and pay me to do it.

And a side not regarding Athenes video... Those didn't appear to be donations, and if they were... Why was everyone hating on him cursing him out in chat afterwards? ...I believe my rage feelings towards this moron are warranted.

And I could not care any less about world of warcraft. But anyone who has played diablo 3 legitimately from day one, and devoted hours to the game, grinding and farming without cheating or any of that... Would be jealous of Athene who cheats people out of their gold. I have played since day one. I have a life, two kids and the works... School, full time job... wife to worry about... and I have still managed to devote 400+ hours to the game since release. I have beat diablo on inferno... and it was all done legit. No macros, no hacks, no exploits... and I'd bet id you added up every piece of gear ive sold and all the gold ive picked up, it would BARELY hit the 100mil mark.

So, Zantril, If I feel like venting about your "Celebrity" god whom you feel necessary to defend then keep your fingers shut and don't reply to me regarding it.


----------



## unfriend

Come on guys, both of you need to chill. Arguing over a person like Athene is simply not worth it.

I understand your frustration LIKETHEGUN, but don't let Athene get to you. He is simply a worthless player who cannot succeed in the game by himself. He was "hacked" and later admitted it was all a joke for the camera. As you said he couldn't even do a live kill of Diablo. He had to have it pre-recorded. Instead of getting mad about it, take pride in the fact that YOU have accomplished your progress in the game by YOURSELF. Not due to donations and charity given to you by outside players.

I personally think it is amusing to watch his videos seeing as how he cannot seem to complete one or two sentences without multiple edits / takes. Someone like that deserves pity, and a pat on the back, not anger. It is really quite a sad take on society when someone like that is glorified and turned into a celebrity. If he gives to charity, thats cool, but realistically he is not worth anyone on here worrying about.

As for the argument between Zantrill and you, I haven't seen more than the last post, but there are better ways of responding than "Grow a pair" as you said Zantrill. That is just childish man.


----------



## HarrisLam

basically just as unfriend puts it

I do agree that its pretty stupid to blindly pool a celebrity player like that, especially one like Athene, but to be fair, some pro players of certain games are actually worth watching. I'm pointing at SC2 pros such as TheLittleOne.

Just let people do what they want, LIKETHEGUN. People do stupid things sometimes for no reason and this shouldn't be news to you. Simply not worth it to let your day be messed up by it.

Seriously though, put all that gold and item pooling that athene received aside, how the hell did he get THAT girl? Seriously?

SERIOUSLY?

DAT girlfriend......jesus.....


----------



## davidtran007

LOL. Athene is the biggest troll in D3. All of his gear was basically given to him.

Despite the crappy gamer he is, what he did for DEM KIDZ in Africa is quite impressive. He started up Operation Sharecraft and was able to collect $1 million in donations from his stream viewers within a 100 days. That money went to a charity that helps feed kids in Africa. Can't hate on that


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


First off, my condolences, second, if you don't mind giving a few details, where were you at and what killed ya ?

If not, I understand. I am just into inferno myself and am trying to progress fairly slowly to ensure that doesn't happen, but I have already had 2 close calls due to the Blizzard updater choosing to pop up during the middle of my runs....lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> LOL. Athene is the biggest troll in D3. All of his gear was basically given to him.
> Despite the crappy gamer he is, what he did for DEM KIDZ in Africa is quite impressive. He started up Operation Sharecraft and was able to collect $1 million in donations from his stream viewers within a 100 days. That money went to a charity that helps feed kids in Africa. Can't hate on that


Very true on all counts.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Am I the only person with a glass desk that doesn't rage punch it ?


----------



## HarrisLam

the only rage unleashing move I'll ever do is to lift my mouse for an inch and tap it back down. Since its only an inch, its not too hard no matter how much force you apply to the action.

I dont have a glass desk though

Anyone out there who does the above? I tend to tap once when I'm mad about in game stuff, and I tap multiple times during some sort of webpage or hard drive loading wait when its taking way too long


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> the only rage unleashing move I'll ever do is to lift my mouse for an inch and tap it back down. Since its only an inch, its not too hard no matter how much force you apply to the action.
> I dont have a glass desk though
> Anyone out there who does the above? I tend to tap once when I'm mad about in game stuff, and I tap multiple times during some sort of webpage or hard drive loading wait when its taking way too long


I just bang my heavy duty Ikea Jerker hard when stupid things happen in game. It's happened a lot less since I quit LoL though.









PS
Anyone see blue's post on patch 1.0.4 details to be released fairly soon? This is what caught my attention:

Magic Find Update, by Jay Wilson
Following up on earlier discussions, Game Director Jay Wilson will be providing an update on how Magic Find is evolving in patch 1.0.4.

Jay Wilson? For god's sake... WHY?


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just bang my heavy duty Ikea Jerker hard when stupid things happen in game. It's happened a lot less since I quit LoL though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Anyone see blue's post on patch 1.0.4 details to be released fairly soon? This is what caught my attention:
> Magic Find Update, by Jay Wilson
> Following up on earlier discussions, Game Director Jay Wilson will be providing an update on how Magic Find is *evolving* in patch 1.0.4.
> Jay Wilson? For god's sake... WHY?


I honestly believe that 1.04 will be the nail in the coffin for them if they change MF.

Jay Wilson: Legendaries are being buffed like you wanted guys, but due to unforeseen issues with exploiting Magic Find, we will be nerfing MF to the point where you will never see one drop.









P.S. Curses on you for having a Jerker.......tis a shame they discontinued them. I have been going through the Official Computer Room Pics lately, and every time I see them I shake my head that I cannot get one.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just bang my heavy duty Ikea Jerker hard when stupid things happen in game. It's happened a lot less since I quit LoL though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Anyone see blue's post on patch 1.0.4 details to be released fairly soon? This is what caught my attention:
> Magic Find Update, by Jay Wilson
> Following up on earlier discussions, Game Director Jay Wilson will be providing an update on how Magic Find is evolving in patch 1.0.4.
> Jay Wilson? For god's sake... WHY?


My guess it is going to have to do with MF gear swapping. I'm guessing they will put a delay timer on it after swapping.

I also have seen a while back they were going to make it so only items >ilvl 55 drop in inferno. I personally think it should be even higher. I'm curious about the class changes though. Hope it actaully ends up buffing something that I normally use.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that turned out better then i anticipated
> now for the butcher
> 3min max or you'll die from the floor fire


Hehe, kind of annoying that the whole area lights up, rarely ever 1 patch free - makes it pretty much a gear check








only tried 2 builds so far though - the damage reduction one I used against the Skele King (which sadly doesn't reduce damage from the fire I think) and an all healing abilities one







so I haven't given up yet.

I'm not going to use the cheap method where you just stand at the lower bottom entrance and the flames can't touch you... (has that been fixed yet?) least the repair bills are cheap with this mostly lv 58 and under vendor gear


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> I honestly believe that 1.04 will be the nail in the coffin for them if they change MF.
> Jay Wilson: Legendaries are being buffed like you wanted guys, but due to unforeseen issues with exploiting Magic Find, we will be nerfing MF to the point where you will never see one drop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Curses on you for having a Jerker.......tis a shame they discontinued them. I have been going through the Official Computer Room Pics lately, and every time I see them I shake my head that I cannot get one.


Same. For me patch 1.0.4 is make or break. I actually have 2 Jerkers; the old one and the newer one.







I thought about buying a 3rd one after they were discontinued and decided I didn't need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> My guess it is going to have to do with MF gear swapping. I'm guessing they will put a delay timer on it after swapping.
> I also have seen a while back they were going to make it so only items >ilvl 55 drop in inferno. I personally think it should be even higher. I'm curious about the class changes though. Hope it actaully ends up buffing something that I normally use.


The problem is, Jay Wilson is about as competent at his job as your average fast food order taker.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same. For me patch 1.0.4 is make or break. I actually have 2 Jerkers; the old one and the newer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about buying a 3rd one after they were discontinued and decided I didn't need it.
> The problem is, Jay Wilson is about as competent at his job as your average fast food order taker.


Very nice. I was looking at getting the Fredrik, but I am also thinking about going through CL to find a good Jerker near me. I have a Galant, and while nice, the curve causes some wasted space for me. Decisions, decisions.

Don't lie, I actually got what I ordered in the drive-thru this morning. Wilson couldn't deliver for any of us, and HE has an entire team at his disposal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Very nice. I was looking at getting the Fredrik, but I am also thinking about going through CL to find a good Jerker near me. I have a Galant, and while nice, the curve causes some wasted space for me. Decisions, decisions.
> Don't lie, I actually got what I ordered in the drive-thru this morning. Wilson couldn't deliver for any of us, and HE has an entire team at his disposal.


You could go simple. I remember Ikea had this one table that is a thick wood slab on 4 legs. Forgot what it was called though. Jerkers are really hard to find nowadays.

Lucky you. My neighborhood Whataburger has trouble understanding "No pickles in the burger please!" while the sweet little gal at the Wendy's seems perpetually distracted as she has given me tea instead of lemonade on 4 different occasions now.


----------



## HarrisLam

LOL

i just had the funniest D3 moment in the entire month

I was at lv 1 of hall of agony, and theres this elite that looks like the cultist transformation (dont know what that ones called) with "missile dampening"

I did not expect his attack damage to be all that high so I died to it.

after I died my cursor happens to be on him and it showed that his HP was dropping REALLY fast

when I looked close I realized that all my ball lightnings stopped moving in his dampening aura and he was surrounded by like 4 balls, died in 2 seconds.

god I laughed so hard.....


----------



## AllGamer

time warp

yeah, it's a double edge sword as they call it

it's useful as a Wiz, too bad it has a cool down timer


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> LOL
> i just had the funniest D3 moment in the entire month
> I was at lv 1 of hall of agony, and theres this elite that looks like the cultist transformation (dont know what that ones called) with "missile dampening"
> I did not expect his attack damage to be all that high so I died to it.
> after I died my cursor happens to be on him and it showed that his HP was dropping REALLY fast
> when I looked close I realized that all my ball lightnings stopped moving in his dampening aura and he was surrounded by like 4 balls, died in 2 seconds.
> god I laughed so hard.....


just happened to me too

act I inferno... watchtower... (gold) skeleton with the dampener "bubble" - just picked up a frenzy - unloaded a ton of lightning balls (elemental arrow) they stuck... i died... and watched his meter just drop. awesome. (till i got 1 blue and 16 gold as the drop!!! pissed!! lol)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> time warp
> yeah, it's a double edge sword as they call it
> it's useful as a Wiz, too bad it has a cool down timer


Depends on the build. I can use it every 2-3 seconds if I wanted to.


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Not to be mean, but man, I think you're playing the wrong game....there is no tackling Acts II-IV without kiting (against elite mobs), regardless of class and how geared you might be. High-end gear for any class can run up in the tens of millions, and a Barb/DH can easily surpass 100-150mil for very high-end gear....so if you hate farming...i suppose you can pay for gear in the RMAH, though that kind of defeats the purpose of the game if you just buy elite gear. Gear makes things easier, but kiting is still absolutely necessary and unavoidable, and farming, well...that's the entire point of playing a Diablo game.


Yeah, I know, maybe I got myself in the wrong game... I don't know, I don't exactly mind farming, but in this game good drops are so rare (at least for me), that it just feels like completely wasted time to me, when I could be doing other things I'd rather be doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you dont even need to start over, just switch things up and do the tank wizard or something


I think I'm already doing so, I mean I started using a while ago what seems to be called a Twister Tank build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Keep on your wizard and go with the critical mass wicked wind build. It's easy breezy and will get you through act 2 quickie-like. But if your going to roll a new toon... Go with a monk. They are not QUITE as gear dependent as barbs (meaning their high end gear isnt costing as much as barb high end gear...) but there are more viable options so you dont absolutely NEED to stack crit or go with insane vitality or whatever to play them... (obviously to beat inferno you do... but not as much)
> and before someone flames on the dexterity main shared with DH so high-end gear is more excpensive... I say your wrong, because although higher dex is nice... you don't need super high on each piece of gear for a monk.


Will check that build out, and see if it works for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please read the Wizard guide in my signature if you are bored of kiting.


I'll check that out too, seems pretty good, I hope something at all works, I'm so tired of dying.

Oh and thanks for all the help.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Depends on the build. I can use it every 2-3 seconds if I wanted to.


it'll be Epic if we could cast time warp as a DH









back in D2 even other classes had a chance to use some spell / skill from other classes with the runes & charms that grand you X level spell from another class

if only they make them available in D3, it'll be hell of a fun

DH lands in the middle of the pack
cast Time Warp
shoot everything around 360
Time Warp about to end
Cast SS
game over for elite packs


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it'll be Epic if we could cast time warp as a DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back in D2 even other classes had a chance to use some spell / skill from other classes with the runes & charms that grand you X level spell from another class
> if only they make them available in D3, it'll be hell of a fun
> DH lands in the middle of the pack
> cast Time Warp
> shoot everything around 360
> Time Warp about to end
> Cast SS
> game over for elite packs


That is what my Bubble Boy build does. I leave an IAS bubble to the side for glass cannon turrets to camp out in.


----------



## Fr0sty

belial isnt scary to me anymore

20k more dps unbuffed and i'll make him look like a joke

now i see the light at the end of the farming tunnel

belial is the reality check for me saying i need to upgrade my gears for act III


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> belial isnt scary to me anymore
> 20k more dps unbuffed and i'll make him look like a joke
> now i see the light at the end of the farming tunnel
> belial is the reality check for me saying i need to upgrade my gears for act III


Then when you start Act 3, you realize Belial wasn't that bad.







Took me quite a bit to beat Belial though and ended up doing it with a friend. I want to get to a point where I can kill the elite groups easy enough in Act 3 though. I hate to just let them go especially when they have the best loot. Not sure if it is just my bad luck getting crappy affixes or what, but I've only been able to take out about 3 groups so far in Act 3...and had to work at those also.

It did take a while to finally get through Act 2, so I would expect the same for Act 3 I guess.

EDIT: But if Belial is easy for you now, you are futher along than me, so maybe Act 3 won't be quite as hard for you.


----------



## jcde7ago

"Rankings" are up on http://www.diabloprogress.com/

Kind of cool, you can sort rankings on stats like DPS, kills, etc., worldwide. If you don't see your name, just put in your Battletag at the top, and try again after a few seconds, and your name should show up.

I'm ranked 31st in the world for total DPS for all classes, and 18th for DHs...! Lol.


----------



## Dmac73

I might play some later if anyone is down to add me. Blu3Dr34m#1150

However i've been playing a lot of Path Of Exile lately. Minus the character "looks" and animations, this game blows D3 away.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> "Rankings" are up on http://www.diabloprogress.com/
> Kind of cool, you can sort rankings on stats like DPS, kills, etc., worldwide. If you don't see your name, just put in your Battletag at the top, and try again after a few seconds, and your name should show up.
> I'm ranked 31st in the world for total DPS for all classes, and 18th for DHs...! Lol.


Awwww CM Melee wiz damage is stupid low, so I won't find myself near the top of the list. Oh well I may throw back on my older damage gear and see where I size up. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Then when you start Act 3, you realize Belial wasn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me quite a bit to beat Belial though and ended up doing it with a friend. I want to get to a point where I can kill the elite groups easy enough in Act 3 though. I hate to just let them go especially when they have the best loot. Not sure if it is just my bad luck getting crappy affixes or what, but I've only been able to take out about 3 groups so far in Act 3...and had to work at those also.
> It did take a while to finally get through Act 2, so I would expect the same for Act 3 I guess.
> EDIT: But if Belial is easy for you now, you are futher along than me, so maybe Act 3 won't be quite as hard for you.


act 3 solo isnt so hard

but once someone else joins the group its a nightmare

:S

but belial is a reality gear check in a sense

for glass cannons it is actually.. as long as you can dps belial before he spawns his pool of poison then you should be fine in act 3

and to me its actually 40k dps more

but 20k wouldnt be bad

that's a mojo upgrade and upgrading my gems to the 2nd highest tier.. but thats alot of gold so farming act 1 until then


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> act 3 solo isnt so hard
> but once someone else joins the group its a nightmare
> :S
> but belial is a reality gear check in a sense
> for glass cannons it is actually.. as long as you can dps belial before he spawns his pool of poison then you should be fine in act 3
> and to me its actually 40k dps more
> but 20k wouldnt be bad
> that's a mojo upgrade and upgrading my gems to the 2nd highest tier.. but thats alot of gold so farming act 1 until then


His poison pools are incredibly easy to dodge. As long as you have enough DPS to barely beat the enrage timer, Belial is easy mode.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> His poison pools are incredibly easy to dodge. As long as you have enough DPS to barely beat the enrage timer, Belial is easy mode.


You stand until it changes color and then you move. It works perfectly as long as your teammate(s) are not running around like a headless chicken.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> His poison pools are incredibly easy to dodge. As long as you have enough DPS to barely beat the enrage timer, Belial is easy mode.


i cant dodge his pools when im dps'ing with my bears

and removing bears on a glass cannon wd build is total fail

i have more then enough dps to beat the enrage timer.. but i cant dps if i have to dodge every 10seconds.. so i dont have the dps to kill him in 10seconds or less.. wich is what i need..

im getting 2 shotted by the snakes.. imagine how much does the poison damage do to me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> "Rankings" are up on http://www.diabloprogress.com/
> Kind of cool, you can sort rankings on stats like DPS, kills, etc., worldwide. If you don't see your name, just put in your Battletag at the top, and try again after a few seconds, and your name should show up.
> I'm ranked 31st in the world for total DPS for all classes, and 18th for DHs...! Lol.


not bad

166's wd in america

685 in the world


----------



## Sainesk

wow I just beat inferno act 1 with vendor gear and just my luck, the run I do it on I forgot to record








...lucky I don't have a glass table like that other guy









Ima go eat a sandwich or something and hopefully do it again... (recording this time







) on the bright side least it wasn't a later act, I think either Belial or Ghom will be where I fail the most (likely won't even succeed with current Ghom if I get that far...)


----------



## calavera

any monk guides? Just hit 60 with a monk but first time playing tank so need some help.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> any monk guides? Just hit 60 with a monk but first time playing tank so need some help.


1. Get tons of restists (all resists+1 resist of your choice)
2. Get tons of LOH
3. Done. (not really, but basically)

Be prepared to have fun looking through the auction house for gear, you have to use up 2 out of 3 slots for resists, and then 1 more stat and then look through everything to find a forth or fifth stat.

Attack speed is good because you get more LOH.
Life regen is good too of course, but you won't really be able to get enough for it to be better than LOH
You obviously need Vitality for life and dex for DPS and dodge chance,
DPS isn't as important if your goal is to just tank, when I had about 8-9k dps I could still faceroll act I solo, and act II was kinda fast. With my ~11k now I can even kinda do act III solo unless I get a horrible pack or mess up and die to some that are far from the checkpoint so by the time I get back they're enraged.

Here's my profile so you can see what I have, http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/theyondergod-1660/hero/21490525 Any green gems I have on there are normally purple if I'm doing act III+, but I was just doing Act I and II and they're so easy I switched them to green for more dps.
It's nothing special, but like I said I can almost do Act III solo, I haven't played much of it with a team but it wasn't that bad, I haven't tried act IV at all yet but I think I could do it with a good team.


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone down for an act 2 / act 3 run this morning? around 9am or so?

got me a new amulet for 1.05 million

can't post pics cuz I'm at work now, but it has roughly 143 dex, a socket with a 38 dex gem so dex is around 180 total, 3% crit chance and 33% crit damage

Up my dps from 47k -> 51k, 100.5k -> ~115k

I had to suffer a loss of 69 resist all though......my old amulet was a blue, 169 dex and 69 resist all, I actually liked that amulet a lot









I was kind of surprised that no one was bidding it, I think the base price was 1 mil, I placed 2 mil max and got it for 1.05.....


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> anyone down for an act 2 / act 3 run this morning? around 9am or so?
> got me a new amulet for 1.05 million
> can't post pics cuz I'm at work now, but it has roughly 143 dex, a socket with a 38 dex gem so dex is around 180 total, 3% crit chance and 33% crit damage
> Up my dps from 47k -> 51k, 100.5k -> ~115k
> I had to suffer a loss of 69 resist all though......my old amulet was a blue, 169 dex and 69 resist all, I actually liked that amulet a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of surprised that no one was bidding it, I think the base price was 1 mil, I placed 2 mil max and got it for 1.05.....


Nice buy! Maybe got lucky because the ending was in the middle of the night? Best time to shop for items ive found... although I only get to do it on my days off... I'll be on around 08:30 though if you wanna run. I've found it to be a pretty easy go of act 3 with a DH and my wiz. You melt em while I keep them in place


----------



## HarrisLam

I wonder if there are any good alternatives to elemental -> ball lightning as right click skill. It does fairly good damage with a satisfactory AOE. Gotta LOVE how it attacks mobs that are right on your back, but I'm kind of sick of the ball's movespeed. Even if its the best there is, I want to try something else for a bit just lightening up the mood, you know

tried the cluster arrow cluster bomb. People must have been having much success with it, too bad I couldn't aim for sheet apparently









was thinking about multishot for quite a while, then I realized it cost 20 hatred instead of 40 even with that rune. It also deals less damage as I (wrongly) recall

anyone have any suggestions that I can try out?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nice buy! Maybe got lucky because the ending was in the middle of the night? Best time to shop for items ive found... although I only get to do it on my days off... I'll be on around 08:30 though if you wanna run. I've found it to be a pretty easy go of act 3 with a DH and my wiz. You melt em while I keep them in place


830 will be pushing it, I'll see what I can do. Most likely wouldnt make it though..... can't get food in 1.5 hours and I'm already hungry now


----------



## Sainesk

oooh 1.0.4 notes/preview:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> So Happy Together
> 
> While many people are playing co-op, it's still a minority of games. Ideally we would like players who want to play solo to be able to solo, and players who want to play co-op to play co-op. At the moment though playing solo is the clear choice, even for those who would prefer co-op with some of their friends.
> The change we made back in 1.0.3 to remove the bonus monster damage per additional player was a great start, but we can clearly go a bit further. The first change we're making in 1.0.4 for co-op is to remove averaging in multiplayer games of Magic Find and Gold Find. You'll benefit from your full Magic Find stat, independent of other players in the game. We originally added Magic Find averaging so optimal play did not involve people stacking what we call "adventure stats" to the detriment of their party. While this may re-emerge as a problem, we think the current solution feels like too much of a penalty, and is doing more harm than good.
> Along the same lines as the change in 1.0.3, we're going to be lowering the health multiplier for monsters per additional player in co-op games. It's going to be a flat 75% in 1.0.4 for all difficulty levels, as opposed to the scaling 75/85/95/110% it is now. This makes enemies far more manageable in co-op games, and rewards a co-ordinated group with a higher farming efficiency than playing alone.
> 
> Shrinking the Gap
> 
> We know there are a lot of you out there that are really frustrated by the difficulty of some of the champion and rare packs, so in 1.0.4 we're going to shrink the gap between normal monsters and Elite packs (Champions and Rares). The design intent of Champion and Rare packs is to provide a spike of challenge, but in general we feel like the gap is too big. Normal monsters die quickly and are usually just fodder, and Champions and Rares can feel like a brick wall. In general we're looking to bring normal enemies up a smidge, and Champions and Rares down.
> So, in 1.0.4 we're increasing the health of normal monsters by approximately 5%-10% in Inferno, but also increasing the likelihood they drop magic or rare items by a factor of four. We're correspondingly lowering the health of Champions and Rares by 10-25% and editing specific affixes to shrink the difficulty gap. We're still working on those numbers, but that's approximately what we're shooting for.
> To further reduce the gap between normal and Elite monsters, we're adjusting some of the more frustrating monster affixes, such as Fire Chains and Shielding.* Of course there are some normal monsters that are massive spikes in difficulty too, and we'll be making polish adjustments to a few of those as well, like reducing the damage of two-handed skeletons like Skull Cleavers.
> 
> Weapons Master
> 
> One of the general improvements we'd like to make to our item game addresses the difference between an item having a chance of being good vs. knowing the item isn't going to be good before you even identify it. In other words, there's a world of difference between an item having no chance of being good, and some chance of being good. It's not something we're going to be able to fully address in 1.0.4, but giving every dropped item a chance to be good is a long-term goal. One area we felt we could make immediate improvements for 1.0.4 was with weapons.
> Weapon damage is the most important stat on a weapon. It can be disheartening to get a lot of weapon drops and you know before even looking at them that they have no chance of being good. To help give weapons a fighting chance, the raw damage value on all level 61 and 62 weapons will be able to roll damage that extends all the way to the top end of level 63.
> We also want to close the gap between dual-wielding and two-handers, and so we're improving two-handed melee weapons by creating a new set of stronger affixes to compensate for the loss of stats that can come from your offhand.
> On the topic of two-handers, we're also changing how damage is calculated on a few damage-over-time skills. Many skills have text like "Deals 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds", which isn't exactly clear as it can be interpreted a few different ways. It also made skill evaluation difficult, particularly for skills with long durations or cooldowns. We're switching a lot of these skills to read "X% weapon damage over 5 seconds". Many skills already follow this format, and understanding what the skill does is very clear. As the skills are converted there is an additional opportunity: when converting to this format, choosing a value for X depends on your weapon speed. So what we've done in most cases is assumed a high attack speed (at least 2.0 attacks per second), chosen a value of X, and then in many cases bumped the value even higher. A skill that currently does 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds, with a 2.0 speed weapon, will convert to at least 750% weapon damage over 5 seconds. The skill becomes easier to understand, is a small buff for most one-hand builds, and a big buff for two-hand builds.
> 
> Efficiency vs. Challenge
> 
> Rather than focus on whether or not you can beat an enemy, many players would rather figure out how fast they can beat them. We're removing Enrage Timers and the "heal back to full" behavior from Champion and Rare monster packs. We don't think they fit well into the general philosophy of the game, which is more about trying to farm as efficiently as possible. You're already incentivized to kill things quickly, if a pack happens to take you a long time it can just feel unfair to have the pack enrage, kill you, and then heal back to full. The original intent behind Enrage Timers was to have a few encounters that served as a "DPS check" that also add tension and excitement. Due to the randomness of Champion and Rare monsters, combined with a general philosophy of efficient farming, this was simply the wrong approach for us to take. The Enrage Timers feel more appropriate on bosses, where the setup, predictability and mechanics of the fight add the required context for the time limit.
> We can't get away from the Efficiency vs Challenge discussion without talking about death penalties. When we increased repair costs in 1.0.3 it was to make death meaningful. Efficiency is not only about how fast you kill things, but what efforts you're putting into doing so. Dying should cut into efficiency, and that creates a meaningful challenge to stay alive in not only how you play, but the importance of how you're designing your character. That said, we think repair costs are just a bit too high, so in 1.0.4 we're going to be reducing repair costs of high-end items by 25%.
> 
> Legendarier
> 
> We have improvements coming to Legendary items, and it seems like an important enough subject to give them their own blog. Stay tuned as Senior Game Designer Andrew Chambers gives the rundown in the next week or two. As a general reminder though, existing items are not changing. The Legendary improvements are going to be for Legendaries dropped or crafted after the 1.0.4 patch goes live.
> 
> Stay Classy
> 
> We're making a metric-ton of changes to classes, so we're going to have separate blog posts for each. But in general we're looking at unpopular skills and asking ourselves a few questions:
> Does the skill have any control or readability issues that would make the skill less satisfying to use? If so - polish the skill more. A good example here is the Barbarian Rend ability - many people don't use it because you can't always tell which enemies are affected by the bleed and which aren't.
> Does the skill fill a similar role as an extremely popular skill? If so, buff the skill to be competitive with the popular skill. For example, Bola Shot could be a solid skill, but simply doesn't have the raw damage when compared to Hungering Arrow, so we're buffing Bola Shot to be competitive.
> Does a skill have a dominant rune? If so, can we buff the underused runes to be more competitive? A good example here is the Wizard Hydra skill. The Venom Hydra is by far the most popular rune, and for good reason, so we are buffing the other runes to make them more competitive with Venom Hydra.
> Is the skill a resource spender? In general we have found that many resource spenders just don't do enough for their resource cost. Here I would use the example of Wave of Light, which is a fairly significant expenditure of Spirit that doesn't always seem worthwhile. Many damage-oriented resource spenders are receiving buffs in 1.0.4
> Would buffing the skill increase or decrease build diversity? Some skills when buffed cause other skills to become obsolete, so there's a net decrease in build diversity - we're more careful with those. Other skills, when buffed, add to the total pool of appealing skills, which increases build diversity. The most obvious example here is the Witch Doctor Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan, which are both receiving significant improvements in 1.0.4.
> We hope you have fun, and stay tuned for each of the specific class articles in the next couple weeks.
> 
> The Outro
> 
> These are really just a few of the topline systems changes we'll be making in 1.0.4, and we hope you're looking forward to them as much as we are. We'll of course have a lot more info coming at you in the weeks ahead on Legendary items, classes and more, as well as some interviews we'll be holding shortly before the patch goes live - which, by the way, is currently targeted for the fourth week of August.
> 
> See you in-game!
> 
> *P.S. We're getting rid of the Invulnerable Minions monster affix.






Best part: "*P.S. We're getting rid of the Invulnerable Minions monster affix." I recall a particularly nasty encounter with that affix recently where some invulnerable moths popped out of the ground and wouldn't stop following me while their champion was like "hehe have fun i'm not coming out".


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> oooh 1.0.4 notes/preview:
> Best part: "*P.S. We're getting rid of the Invulnerable Minions monster affix." I recall a particularly nasty encounter with that affix recently where some invulnerable moths popped out of the ground and wouldn't stop following me while their champion was like "hehe have fun i'm not coming out".


Sound decent so far. Looks like people were right when they said they were going to get the patch out when GW2 comes out.

Guess I will just continue farming till the patch comes out and then start going through Act 3/4 Inferno after.

I also like the getting rid of "heal back to full" on elites.


----------



## AllGamer

well with all the 1.04 nerf it should make it more plausible to finish the game without resorting to the AH


----------



## HarrisLam

i believe this is what i would call ''jewelry from a cheating husband''

at least its some good jewelry


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> oooh 1.0.4 notes/preview:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So Happy Together
> 
> While many people are playing co-op, it's still a minority of games. Ideally we would like players who want to play solo to be able to solo, and players who want to play co-op to play co-op. At the moment though playing solo is the clear choice, even for those who would prefer co-op with some of their friends.
> The change we made back in 1.0.3 to remove the bonus monster damage per additional player was a great start, but we can clearly go a bit further. The first change we're making in 1.0.4 for co-op is to remove averaging in multiplayer games of Magic Find and Gold Find. You'll benefit from your full Magic Find stat, independent of other players in the game. We originally added Magic Find averaging so optimal play did not involve people stacking what we call "adventure stats" to the detriment of their party. While this may re-emerge as a problem, we think the current solution feels like too much of a penalty, and is doing more harm than good.
> Along the same lines as the change in 1.0.3, we're going to be lowering the health multiplier for monsters per additional player in co-op games. It's going to be a flat 75% in 1.0.4 for all difficulty levels, as opposed to the scaling 75/85/95/110% it is now. This makes enemies far more manageable in co-op games, and rewards a co-ordinated group with a higher farming efficiency than playing alone.
> 
> This should definitely help promote more group parties as you no longer have to only pair with people who you know are decent/good at the game instead of your typical sorry pub player. That being said, please give us vote kick abilities to the party leader. Thanks!
> 
> Shrinking the Gap
> 
> We know there are a lot of you out there that are really frustrated by the difficulty of some of the champion and rare packs, so in 1.0.4 we're going to shrink the gap between normal monsters and Elite packs (Champions and Rares). The design intent of Champion and Rare packs is to provide a spike of challenge, but in general we feel like the gap is too big. Normal monsters die quickly and are usually just fodder, and Champions and Rares can feel like a brick wall. In general we're looking to bring normal enemies up a smidge, and Champions and Rares down.
> 
> This should make WW barbs and melee wizards very happy. One of the biggest problems have always been fodder dies too quickly and therefore we lose out on crit proc's against elites.
> 
> So, in 1.0.4 we're increasing the health of normal monsters by approximately 5%-10% in Inferno, but also increasing the likelihood they drop magic or rare items by a factor of four. We're correspondingly lowering the health of Champions and Rares by 10-25% and editing specific affixes to shrink the difficulty gap. We're still working on those numbers, but that's approximately what we're shooting for.
> 
> Woot! This means fodder is now worth killing. Thus far they only serve for me to proc crits off to lower CD's or to get life back from.
> 
> To further reduce the gap between normal and Elite monsters, we're adjusting some of the more frustrating monster affixes, such as Fire Chains and Shielding.* Of course there are some normal monsters that are massive spikes in difficulty too, and we'll be making polish adjustments to a few of those as well, like reducing the damage of two-handed skeletons like Skull Cleavers.
> 
> I am a little bit mixed on this, because there is nothing from with fire chain and shielding affixes themselves. Fire chain is not that bad unless we are talking about fast mobs, fast enchanted mobs, or (even worse) fast enchanted fast mobs that can easily outrun and outflank even kiters because they are so damn fast. The affix itself is fine as long as you play intelligently. Shielding's biggest problems are that a) they all cast it at the same time and quite frequently and b) it's usually combined with annoying things like frozen. We shall see how this turns out though.
> 
> Weapons Master
> 
> One of the general improvements we'd like to make to our item game addresses the difference between an item having a chance of being good vs. knowing the item isn't going to be good before you even identify it. In other words, there's a world of difference between an item having no chance of being good, and some chance of being good. It's not something we're going to be able to fully address in 1.0.4, but giving every dropped item a chance to be good is a long-term goal. One area we felt we could make immediate improvements for 1.0.4 was with weapons.
> Weapon damage is the most important stat on a weapon. It can be disheartening to get a lot of weapon drops and you know before even looking at them that they have no chance of being good. To help give weapons a fighting chance, the raw damage value on all level 61 and 62 weapons will be able to roll damage that extends all the way to the top end of level 63.
> 
> Yes! iLevel 61-62 weapons will now serve a purpose other than straight to vendor or blacksmith!
> 
> We also want to close the gap between dual-wielding and two-handers, and so we're improving two-handed melee weapons by creating a new set of stronger affixes to compensate for the loss of stats that can come from your offhand.
> On the topic of two-handers, we're also changing how damage is calculated on a few damage-over-time skills. Many skills have text like "Deals 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds", which isn't exactly clear as it can be interpreted a few different ways. It also made skill evaluation difficult, particularly for skills with long durations or cooldowns. We're switching a lot of these skills to read "X% weapon damage over 5 seconds". Many skills already follow this format, and understanding what the skill does is very clear. As the skills are converted there is an additional opportunity: when converting to this format, choosing a value for X depends on your weapon speed. So what we've done in most cases is assumed a high attack speed (at least 2.0 attacks per second), chosen a value of X, and then in many cases bumped the value even higher. A skill that currently does 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds, with a 2.0 speed weapon, will convert to at least 750% weapon damage over 5 seconds. The skill becomes easier to understand, is a small buff for most one-hand builds, and a big buff for two-hand builds.
> 
> So you mean 2-handers will be worth using for anyone other than DH, Enchantress, and Scoundrel? Can't wait to see how this turns out.
> 
> Efficiency vs. Challenge
> 
> Rather than focus on whether or not you can beat an enemy, many players would rather figure out how fast they can beat them. We're removing Enrage Timers and the "heal back to full" behavior from Champion and Rare monster packs. We don't think they fit well into the general philosophy of the game, which is more about trying to farm as efficiently as possible. You're already incentivized to kill things quickly, if a pack happens to take you a long time it can just feel unfair to have the pack enrage, kill you, and then heal back to full. The original intent behind Enrage Timers was to have a few encounters that served as a "DPS check" that also add tension and excitement. Due to the randomness of Champion and Rare monsters, combined with a general philosophy of efficient farming, this was simply the wrong approach for us to take. The Enrage Timers feel more appropriate on bosses, where the setup, predictability and mechanics of the fight add the required context for the time limit.
> 
> Uh... no crap Blizzard? The point of the game is to be fun. Almost killing an elite pack before dying and having to trek all the way back only to find out they are at full life can be generously called, frustrating. I can think of much more accurate adjectives, but it would mean an infraction for me. Enrage time also only serves to punish melee and group play as opposed to acting as a DPS deterrent.
> 
> We can't get away from the Efficiency vs Challenge discussion without talking about death penalties. When we increased repair costs in 1.0.3 it was to make death meaningful. Efficiency is not only about how fast you kill things, but what efforts you're putting into doing so. Dying should cut into efficiency, and that creates a meaningful challenge to stay alive in not only how you play, but the importance of how you're designing your character. That said, we think repair costs are just a bit too high, so in 1.0.4 we're going to be reducing repair costs of high-end items by 25%.
> 
> Again... no crap Blizzard? So instead of 4k in repairs per death, it is now only 3k? It is a start I suppose. I would have liked to see a 50% cut here. Again, the point of a game is FUN.
> 
> Legendarier
> 
> We have improvements coming to Legendary items, and it seems like an important enough subject to give them their own blog. Stay tuned as Senior Game Designer Andrew Chambers gives the rundown in the next week or two. As a general reminder though, existing items are not changing. The Legendary improvements are going to be for Legendaries dropped or crafted after the 1.0.4 patch goes live.
> 
> Talk is cheap. Let's see the goods.
> 
> Stay Classy
> 
> We're making a metric-ton of changes to classes, so we're going to have separate blog posts for each. But in general we're looking at unpopular skills and asking ourselves a few questions:
> Does the skill have any control or readability issues that would make the skill less satisfying to use? If so - polish the skill more. A good example here is the Barbarian Rend ability - many people don't use it because you can't always tell which enemies are affected by the bleed and which aren't.
> Does the skill fill a similar role as an extremely popular skill? If so, buff the skill to be competitive with the popular skill. For example, Bola Shot could be a solid skill, but simply doesn't have the raw damage when compared to Hungering Arrow, so we're buffing Bola Shot to be competitive.
> Does a skill have a dominant rune? If so, can we buff the underused runes to be more competitive? A good example here is the Wizard Hydra skill. The Venom Hydra is by far the most popular rune, and for good reason, so we are buffing the other runes to make them more competitive with Venom Hydra.
> Is the skill a resource spender? In general we have found that many resource spenders just don't do enough for their resource cost. Here I would use the example of Wave of Light, which is a fairly significant expenditure of Spirit that doesn't always seem worthwhile. Many damage-oriented resource spenders are receiving buffs in 1.0.4
> Would buffing the skill increase or decrease build diversity? Some skills when buffed cause other skills to become obsolete, so there's a net decrease in build diversity - we're more careful with those. Other skills, when buffed, add to the total pool of appealing skills, which increases build diversity. The most obvious example here is the Witch Doctor Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan, which are both receiving significant improvements in 1.0.4.
> We hope you have fun, and stay tuned for each of the specific class articles in the next couple weeks.
> 
> As long as Jay Wilson has no part in it, I eagerly await the release of class changes.
> 
> The Outro
> 
> These are really just a few of the topline systems changes we'll be making in 1.0.4, and we hope you're looking forward to them as much as we are. We'll of course have a lot more info coming at you in the weeks ahead on Legendary items, classes and more, as well as some interviews we'll be holding shortly before the patch goes live - which, by the way, is currently targeted for the fourth week of August.
> 
> See you in-game!
> 
> *P.S. We're getting rid of the Invulnerable Minions monster affix.
> 
> This is actually really good. Invulnerable Minions just makes it such a crapshoot depending on the other affixes.
> 
> 
> Best part: "*P.S. We're getting rid of the Invulnerable Minions monster affix." I recall a particularly nasty encounter with that affix recently where some invulnerable moths popped out of the ground and wouldn't stop following me while their champion was like "hehe have fun i'm not coming out".


Responded with my opinions assuming the release is accurate.


----------



## Crazy9000

I might try playing again with that new patch.. or maybe the one after it.


----------



## Fr0sty

alot of those changes will breath fresh air into the game

lets hope it allows us to have more builds possible for inferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> well with all the 1.04 nerf it should make it more plausible to finish the game without resorting to the AH


exactly









we might just have a diablo 3 and not auction house simulator 3


----------



## mav451

That MF change is what it should have been all along. Took them FOREVER to come around on it, but better later than never. Co-Op always shoulda have been a plus, not the penalty that was instilled since launch.

The weapon damage roll change for ilvl61/62s is also really nice









Now if they let players dodge monster attacks (instead of it being 'by design'), then I'd be really happy


----------



## HarrisLam

sorry LIKETHEGUN, I've been too busy eating and getting my guild wars 2 downloads up. LOL......

I will be betraying all you bros pretty soon, haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> That MF change is what it should have been all along. Took them FOREVER to come around on it, but better later than never. Co-Op always shoulda have been a plus, not the penalty that was instilled since launch.
> The weapon damage roll change for ilvl61/62s is also really nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if they let players dodge monster attacks (instead of it being 'by design'), then I'd be really happy


haha can't ask for too much now, gotta be thankful that they are at least changing their overall direction.

Speaking of GW2 though, I mean.....this patch is simply too good to be true....so many questions addressed / semi-addressed all at once, could it be because they are feeling the heat of GW2?


----------



## mav451

Lol I got in on a TL2 4-pack and probably pre-ordering CS:GO too.
For once, for once, I'll have multiple games demanding my attention.

PS - Yeah, there's the vaunted Steam "backlog" as well...but I mean relevant MP games hahaha


----------



## dklimitless

This patch might actually make the game more fun than frustrating now. ... (coming from someone who's stuck in A3 Inferno). I always thought it was a flat 75% increase for all difficulty levels ... those rotten cockroaches! No wonder things were so hard.... there was way I could have ever survived A4 without a ton of farming with a 110% increase ...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> This patch might actually make the game more fun than frustrating now. ... (coming from someone who's stuck in A3 Inferno). I always thought it was a flat 75% increase for all difficulty levels ... those rotten cockroaches! No wonder things were so hard.... no was way I could have ever survived A4 without a ton of farming with a 110% increase ...


its only for co-op that the health is buffed

otherwise they have the health set up for that difficulty


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its only for co-op that the health is buffed
> otherwise they have the health set up for that difficulty


yeah, I know. I only ever play co-op so it is good news for me







. Soloing gets boring for me ... (solo'd late part of Normal and early part of Nightmare )


----------



## Sainesk

yay, beat Inferno act 1 with vendor items only - no drops, gems or shrines...


Spoiler: Part 1


----------



## Bal3Wolf

any one having problems loging into the d3 website i changed my password and auth just other day and it worked fine now password works but auth wont work but i just checked the game and i can play it wierd i did a restore acount thru blizard to be safe.


----------



## FlawleZ

Who's playing tonight? I'm gonna try and do some Act II-III farming if anyone wants to join up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Who's playing tonight? I'm gonna try and do some Act II-III farming if anyone wants to join up.


I will probably be on again later.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Who's playing tonight? I'm gonna try and do some Act II-III farming if anyone wants to join up.


Im down, add me.

Blu3Dr34m#1150


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any one having problems loging into the d3 website i changed my password and auth just other day and it worked fine now password works but auth wont work but i just checked the game and i can play it wierd i did a restore acount thru blizard to be safe.


My authenticator acted up awhile back too. went thru everything to try to figure it out... My guess (what happened to me) is that you may have the old authenticator. Try getting a new serial number and resetting it.


----------



## kazzjohnson

I have a question about Diablo III.

Is it possible to enjoy the game if you can spare only 1-2 hours a day?

I'm asking this because I will have a lot of time constraints due to college and I would like to limit myself to no more than 2 hours a day, but still enjoy the game.

I played Diablo II back in the day and managed to clock as much as 9-12 hours a day during summer. However, Diablo II is known for a lot of grinding to level up and find items (using magic find equipment).

When it comes to video games, I have addictive personality. When I first started playing Team Fortress 2, my daily average was like 7-8 hours during first few weeks of playing. Not something I'm proud of. I don't want the same "fate" with Diablo III.

The highest level in Diablo III is 60 from what I've heard. Is it hard to reach? When it comes to grinding, how good/bad is D3 compared to D2? Is it easy to obtain good equipment and genuinely enjoy the game without spending money in auction house?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I have a question about Diablo III.
> Is it possible to enjoy the game if you can spare only 1-2 hours a day?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> The highest level in Diablo III is 60 from what I've heard. Is it hard to reach?


i'd guess the average is between 10-20 hours depending on if it's your first character (know what you're doing or not), if you're rushing the character to Inferno difficulty and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> When it comes to grinding, how good/bad is D3 compared to D2? Is it easy to obtain good equipment and genuinely enjoy the game without spending money in auction house?


I've completed Act 1 Inferno only using vendor items (in the process of doing this with all classes), but not using the AH it can be a real pain/challenge to complete Inferno since good drops are hard to find and when you get them, often not for the class you're playing, the game is pretty much a gear check... but it can be fun farming items with friends, especially with the upcoming magic find changes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I have a question about Diablo III.
> Is it possible to enjoy the game if you can spare only 1-2 hours a day?
> I'm asking this because I will have a lot of time constraints due to college and I would like to limit myself to no more than 2 hours a day, but still enjoy the game.
> I played Diablo II back in the day and managed to clock as much as 9-12 hours a day during summer. However, Diablo II is known for a lot of grinding to level up and find items (using magic find equipment).
> When it comes to video games, I have addictive personality. When I first started playing Team Fortress 2, my daily average was like 7-8 hours during first few weeks of playing. Not something I'm proud of. I don't want the same "fate" with Diablo III.
> The highest level in Diablo III is 60 from what I've heard. Is it hard to reach? When it comes to grinding, how good/bad is D3 compared to D2? Is it easy to obtain good equipment and genuinely enjoy the game without spending money in auction house?


Diablo 3 is not "fun" enough to spend more than a couple of hours a day unless you are with friends. The only end game currently is to attain godly gear, which due to the incredibly dumb method of itemization is near impossible without utilizing the AH. Basically whites are garbage, blues are only good early on, and rares are D2's rares and legendaries all rolled into one big mess. Classes are for the most part all using the same builds do to lack luster abilities and runes. Also there is no open world sandbox here. You are forced to cancel through cut scenes and dialogue due to Blizzard's reluctance in making the game open and more sandbox.

Gameplay mechanics have been improved in that you can do more than toggle spells and left click right click, but the lack of true build viability makes it worthless. It is like they took WoW and tried to stick it into the Diablo III aRPG world, a poor game design choice by the ever incompetent Jay Wilson. Life steal is also broken (for inferno at least) so only life regeneration and LoH are really utilized. Currently as the game exists there are also very dumb affix combinations that are nigh impossible to beat on later levels of inferno, such as Shielding/Vortex/Frozen/Fire Chain (ran into that one yesterday and skipped it) that are cheap hard as oppose to legitimately hard.

Group play is mostly based off fun social interaction with friends due to screw ups as opposed to any actually teamwork usually. As for pub games, don't bother with it. It is full of mf/gf/xp leeches or trolls trying to kill you. Unfortunately this is what happens when Blizzard doesn't give the party leader the ability to kick. Another great design decision BTW Jay Wilson...









NOW! That being said...

Blizzard has recently released a preview of patch 1.0.4 which hopes to address a lot of the issues I have mentioned above. While I wouldn't necessary call it upgrading or improving the game as they are really fixing a broken as heck game that should have still been in beta as well as going back to the roots of what made Diablo the franchise great. It took a huge drop in player base as well as TONS of poor press coverage for them to realize one simple fact, Diablo players don't care for "hard" and that the great majority of us simply want to have fun killing mass amounts of demons. The direction they are going in on paper is positive, but talk is cheap and Blizzard clearly is not to be held in the same lofty standards as it once was, so we shall see how it works out.

PS

There are also substantially less accessory configurations due to the lack of diamonds, skulls, gems, charms, and item modification (cube). Also, crafting is the new gambling.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazzjohnson*
> 
> I have a question about Diablo III.
> Is it possible to enjoy the game if you can spare only 1-2 hours a day?
> I'm asking this because I will have a lot of time constraints due to college and I would like to limit myself to no more than 2 hours a day, but still enjoy the game.
> I played Diablo II back in the day and managed to clock as much as 9-12 hours a day during summer. However, Diablo II is known for a lot of grinding to level up and find items (using magic find equipment).
> When it comes to video games, I have addictive personality. When I first started playing Team Fortress 2, my daily average was like 7-8 hours during first few weeks of playing. Not something I'm proud of. I don't want the same "fate" with Diablo III.
> The highest level in Diablo III is 60 from what I've heard. Is it hard to reach? When it comes to grinding, how good/bad is D3 compared to D2? Is it easy to obtain good equipment and genuinely enjoy the game without spending money in auction house?


Anwers in order: No, pretty bad, no.

Really though, it's easy to level and I did really enjoy the game getting to 60. However, once you reach inferno its a whole new game. Rares are plentiful at lvl 60 because of a buff called nephalim valor that gives you +magic/gold find for every elite mob you kill that can stack up to 5 times... However, the QUALITY of rares is a bit harder to come by. To actually BEAT inferno... it takes a significant amount of farming to get gold and/or find gear to advance. It can be enjoyable however, and once you reach 60, you can easily get in a quality farm run in your time constraints. They are releasing patch 1.0.4 in a couple weeks (hopefully "fourth week of august") and it looks very promising. Plus, PvP is still not out yet. So if you invest time now and lvl a toon to 60 you will not be behind in that regard.

Overall, the game sucked something aweful when it was released with MAJOR flaws and exploits that a significant amount of players made use of... therefore, for awhile the game seemed hopeless for the common man. Now it is getting better though, and me being somewhat of a fan boy and all... I believe as long as blizzard can find a way to pull players back into it, once all the major patches and polishing fixes have been applied, then the game will be great.


----------



## HarrisLam

i was gonna say something to answer him, but then I realized this is the Diablo thread

and so I stopped









one thing I WILL say though, for anyone that's still on the fence about buying diablo 3, hold your thoughts, keep an eye on the release of the patch 1.0.4.

Decide whether you want to buy this game based on players' reaction to the changes.


----------



## kazzjohnson

Thanks for detailed replies...







You have effectively turned me off from D3, at least for now.

Not that big of a deal, though, because I still have a ton of single player games to finish (I'm still catching on since I got long overdue computer upgrade).

I'll try to keep up with patch updates to see if game will get properly fixed. It's disappointing to see this from Blizzard, though, I held them to higher standard.

Oh and when I say auction house, I mean buying items for real money. Trading items for items is, as usual, very much welcome. Just to clear that up.


----------



## lckylocal

I still don't see how everything thinks you have to farm forever to clear inferno. By the time you get to inferno you should have picked up / vendored enough blue items to have around 5mil gold. Just about every class has had the "under 1m inferno clear challenge" videos made. Everyone saying you have to farm forever for gear or to be able to "clear" inferno is just wanting to run tons of magic find at the same time. I even helped my brother gear out his ww/tornado barb to farm act 3 and he spent a total of like 4m on the ah and can easily clear the entire act in just over an hour which equals about 40+ decent level rares.

I am still enjoying the game plenty by just constantly switching things up and farming on other classes. Don't let some people discourage you with the bnet forum attitude that has started to infect these forums lately. Also, a lot seems to be changing with skills in the upcoming patch at the end of the month to that will change up build diversity a bit hopefully.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> I still don't see how everything thinks you have to farm forever to clear inferno. By the time you get to inferno you should have picked up / vendored enough blue items to have around 5mil gold. Just about every class has had the "under 1m inferno clear challenge" videos made. Everyone saying you have to farm forever for gear or to be able to "clear" inferno is just wanting to run tons of magic find at the same time. I even helped my brother gear out his ww/tornado barb to farm act 3 and he spent a total of like 4m on the ah and can easily clear the entire act in just over an hour which equals about 40+ decent level rares.
> I am still enjoying the game plenty by just constantly switching things up and farming on other classes. Don't let some people discourage you with the bnet forum attitude that has started to infect these forums lately. Also, a lot seems to be changing with skills in the upcoming patch at the end of the month to that will change up build diversity a bit hopefully.


I agree completely, and the amount of complaining in this thread is really getting out of control. I used to check this thread for valuable gameplay tips and tricks, and now it's just a bunch of people constantly carping about stuff with very little constructive feedback.

I guess I'm about the only person in the world who HASN'T used the auction house to buy a single piece of gear (I did buy 1000 tomes of jewelcrafting to clear up room in my stash). Those of you who go "easy mode" like that get burned out a LOT faster, and honestly I don't get any satisfaction from buying an item, I like finding upgrades myself. Sure, maybe I'm a little bit "slower" in my progression, but I *have fun each and every time I play*. I have a 60 Barb and a 60 DH, and I'm using my DH more than anything, currently farming the crap out of Act 2 (which is challenging, but definitely doable).

I'm not going to post my gear yet as I'm sure I'd probably get ripped to shreds by these elitists (other posters), but know this: I have *never* found an elite I couldn't kill. Sure, it might take a few deaths, but it is immensely satisfying to know that I can do this on my own accord, without the AH. However, I am selling items on the GAH and then selling that gold for $$, which works out great for me. Nobody is forcing you to use the AH and I honestly think it sours the experience of earning your own gear. My 2 cents, and my opinion, blast away!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> I still don't see how everything thinks you have to farm forever to clear inferno. By the time you get to inferno you should have picked up / vendored enough blue items to have around 5mil gold. Just about every class has had the "under 1m inferno clear challenge" videos made. Everyone saying you have to farm forever for gear or to be able to "clear" inferno is just wanting to run tons of magic find at the same time. I even helped my brother gear out his ww/tornado barb to farm act 3 and he spent a total of like 4m on the ah and can easily clear the entire act in just over an hour which equals about 40+ decent level rares.
> I am still enjoying the game plenty by just constantly switching things up and farming on other classes. Don't let some people discourage you with the bnet forum attitude that has started to infect these forums lately. Also, a lot seems to be changing with skills in the upcoming patch at the end of the month to that will change up build diversity a bit hopefully.


I have never said you had to farm forever to gear up for Inferno. To get godly gear however, you do have to play the GAH game. This is due to the poor itemization system that the idiot dev staff chose to employ. 255 strength on a Desolator Wand is something that should never happen. Items should be designed to be USEFUL, not worthless. The point of items in aRPG's have always been to assist. The only purpose of putting in worthless items is to artificially prolong the end game of gear or lazy programming. Either way it is bad for the game. Also, please do not belittle the frustrations of some gamers with the MANY shortcomings of this game. There is a reason why the player base has dropped as much as it has. There is a reason why the president of Blizzard had to come out and apologize for the game. There were so many things wrong that the game should never have made it out of beta.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I agree completely, and the amount of complaining in this thread is really getting out of control. I used to check this thread for valuable gameplay tips and tricks, and now it's just a bunch of people constantly carping about stuff with very little constructive feedback.
> I guess I'm about the only person in the world who HASN'T used the auction house to buy a single piece of gear (I did buy 1000 tomes of jewelcrafting to clear up room in my stash). Those of you who go "easy mode" like that get burned out a LOT faster, and honestly I don't get any satisfaction from buying an item, I like finding upgrades myself. Sure, maybe I'm a little bit "slower" in my progression, but I *have fun each and every time I play*. I have a 60 Barb and a 60 DH, and I'm using my DH more than anything, currently farming the crap out of Act 2 (which is challenging, but definitely doable).
> I'm not going to post my gear yet as I'm sure I'd probably get ripped to shreds by these elitists (other posters), but know this: I have *never* found an elite I couldn't kill. Sure, it might take a few deaths, but it is immensely satisfying to know that I can do this on my own accord, without the AH. However, I am selling items on the GAH and then selling that gold for $$, which works out great for me. Nobody is forcing you to use the AH and I honestly think it sours the experience of earning your own gear. My 2 cents, and my opinion, blast away!


Most of my items are farmed and not purchased, hence no where near godly gear. However, like many others, I have reached a point where to further my gear, farming takes forever and the inflated economy makes AH not even an option for me to upgrade with.

I am glad you 2 are still having fun playing this game. I am just coasting until the patch is released before deciding whether or not to ditch this game. I personally have little confidence left in the current dev team in charge of D3, but I hope sincerely it can turn my deteriorating experience around.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have never said you had to farm forever to gear up for Inferno. To get godly gear however, you do have to play the GAH game. This is due to the poor itemization system that the idiot dev staff chose to employ. 255 strength on a Desolator Wand is something that should never happen. Items should be designed to be USEFUL, not worthless. The point of items in aRPG's have always been to assist. The only purpose of putting in worthless items is to artificially prolong the end game of gear or lazy programming. Either way it is bad for the game. Also, please do not belittle the frustrations of some gamers with the MANY shortcomings of this game. There is a reason why the player base has dropped as much as it has. There is a reason why the president of Blizzard had to come out and apologize for the game. There were so many things wrong that the game should never have made it out of beta.


Im not trying to belittle any frustrations people have and am not saying the game is perfect, but it isnt all as bad as most make it out to be. I currently see nothing wrong with the stat rolls on items. You say 255 strength should never roll on a desolator wand but I look at it as a free 420 armor stat after energy armor is on (which is very helpful for the tank mage build) allowing me to sacrifice the +armor stat somewhere else for more int. All I was trying to do is open peoples mind about the game. Everyone expected this game to be almost exactly like d2 was as far as items and gameplay but it simply isnt. Its an entirely new game.

As far as the population dropping like it has you can't just lump it into "the game is broken" category. I would put money on that if Blizzard actually tracked the accounts of those that do not play anymore at all, a HUGE chunk is from the annual wow subscriptions that got the game for free. It would be no different then if you gave everyone that preordered CS:GO a key for the Guild Wars 2 launch. Ya they would play for a few weeks inflating the population count but they would quit just like what has happened on d3. The rest are people that just did not like the game like what happens with EVERY game, anyone remember a recently released game with huge hype named tera?


----------



## likethegun

Yeah, lets clear this up. I play everyday since release for a bare minimum of 2 hours a day. Now, here is something NO ONE can argue with; To clear inferno without skipping ANY packs, and not dying one hundred times, IT TAKES FOREVER TO FARM GEAR!

And unless you take your sweet time to get to inferno while leveling, you have no where NEAR 5 mil gold by the time you get there... My first toon had about 600k by the time I got to inferno for my first time (maybe 5 days after original release).

Another point, to Ickylocal and his bros gear... How long ago was this that you geared your brother for 4 mil to farm act 3? Because if it was anytime within the last couple weeks... then that is why. Not nearly as many people play anymore, and the chat channels are NEVER at capacity like they always used to be everytime I logged in. Hardly anything is selling on AH right now, so people are listing for unbelievably low prices like its a firesale or something...

Anyway, no need for flamer replies like "all this is a bunch of complaining". I say; No, its not. It's discussing the game. You can't discuss gameplay tricks and tips, when it all revolves around gear, and a poor economy. Not for end game anyway... You can say "oh try getting more LoH and stack crit" then the response is "i can't afford gear like that with high enough resist all as well" then reverting to "yeah AH this or AH that, or I can't find any good items to sell because no one is buying".

Edit: My barb is only lvl 43 so I am not efficient with all the skills yet, but if memory serves me, they were the easiest class to gear to get thru inferno since release. I remember the "budget build" for barbs coming out just a few weeks after release. No other class had that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Im not trying to belittle any frustrations people have and am not saying the game is perfect, but it isnt all as bad as most make it out to be. I currently see nothing wrong with the stat rolls on items. You say 255 strength should never roll on a desolator wand but I look at it as a free 420 armor stat after energy armor is on (which is very helpful for the tank mage build) allowing me to sacrifice the +armor stat somewhere else for more int. All I was trying to do is open peoples mind about the game. Everyone expected this game to be almost exactly like d2 was as far as items and gameplay but it simply isnt. Its an entirely new game.
> As far as the population dropping like it has you can't just lump it into "the game is broken" category. I would put money on that if Blizzard actually tracked the accounts of those that do not play anymore at all, a HUGE chunk is from the annual wow subscriptions that got the game for free. It would be no different then if you gave everyone that preordered CS:GO a key for the Guild Wars 2 launch. Ya they would play for a few weeks inflating the population count but they would quit just like what has happened on d3. The rest are people that just did not like the game like what happens with EVERY game, anyone remember a recently released game with huge hype named tera?


Your argument about the desolator wand is not a very solid one. The armor converted from the increase in strength makes very difference to a tank wizard. A tank wizard does not actually use strength or even want it. I think you misunderstood what a tank wizard actually is. All a tank wizard is, is a CC avatar that takes on the focus of the brunt of the enemy attack. When we talk about a tank wizard, he may have higher armor due to better gear and higher life than a kiting wizard, but strength is still never an attribute of focus. This is not a question of open mindedness. It is a simple matter of math and common sense. Strength and armor gained through strength offers no real benefit to a wizard of any build. It simply does not matter enough. I would actually argue further that the dumb way Blizzard has done itemization for D3 is actually pushing towards everyone getting the same type of gear; crit chance, crit damage, resist all, and some sort of life regen/LoH. That is all that's currently needed and why everyone is overpricing those gear. If Blizzard wanted to truly diversify build, they would make abilities dependent on different attributes and have no class specific attributes. No, I am not close minded. I am simply not sipping from the Blizzard koolaid about D3.

The game is broken. It has been broken technically through server downtime and meaningless updates that could have waited. The economy has been damaged through rampant exploits. There is absolutely no end game aside from godly gear collection. Customizations through accessories has been completely eradicated as well with the absence of skulls, gems, charms, and diamonds, If Blizzard tries to pull some crap like putting them in for a paid xpack or DLC I will officially put them on my personal do not buy list.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Your argument about the desolator wand is not a very solid one. The armor converted from the increase in strength makes very difference to a tank wizard. A tank wizard does not actually use strength or even want it. I think you misunderstood what a tank wizard actually is. All a tank wizard is, is a CC avatar that takes on the focus of the brunt of the enemy attack. When we talk about a tank wizard, he may have higher armor due to better gear and higher life than a kiting wizard, but strength is still never an attribute of focus. This is not a question of open mindedness. It is a simple matter of math and common sense. Strength and armor gained through strength offers no real benefit to a wizard of any build. It simply does not matter enough. I would actually argue further that the dumb way Blizzard has done itemization for D3 is actually pushing towards everyone getting the same type of gear; crit chance, crit damage, resist all, and some sort of life regen/LoH. That is all that's currently needed and why everyone is overpricing those gear. If Blizzard wanted to truly diversify build, they would make abilities dependent on different attributes and have no class specific attributes. No, I am not close minded. I am simply not sipping from the Blizzard koolaid about D3.
> The game is broken. It has been broken technically through server downtime and meaningless updates that could have waited. The economy has been damaged through rampant exploits. There is absolutely no end game aside from godly gear collection. Customizations through accessories has been completely eradicated as well with the absence of skulls, gems, charms, and diamonds, If Blizzard tries to pull some crap like putting them in for a paid xpack or DLC I will officially put them on my personal do not buy list.


I still do not see how you think strength is completely useless for a wizard by adding armor. I'm not arguing its the best stat but it definitely does not have no use at all. Taken from your own wizard guide cons:

- Very CC and anti-CC vulnerable. If you cannot freeze them or they disable you... GG! thumb.gif
- Nightmare/Knockback into Arcane Sentry or Waller/Jailer on Desecration will cause you much nerd rage if you are use to kiting and not use to getting trapped
- Depending on spell build variation, you have to perform lots of mid range evasion may be necessary due to lack of escape skill (my escape is to move out of the way biggrin.gif)
- Squishy when you stop proc'ing crits and freezing people
- The above mentioned makes it very difficult at times against single enemies, especially if they are kiters or have shielding.

All is helped by that "useless" stat. You also go on later to mention using the enchantress follower for the armor buff so a bit of contradicting yourself there to. I'm still not defending strength as the best stat possible but this is where people seem to be closed minded on the way stats roll on items. That 4xx armor after buffs from the 255 strength desolator wand could end up to be between 5-10% damage reduction depending where your armor is at on the scale. That little bit could help you take that extra hit or not insta die from firechains/molten. I know the "tank" wiz build is supposed to keep everything perm frozen but that simply never happens 100% of the time. One missclick or lag spike with low survivability and you are dead.

Your argument for endgame and items points to pretty much any game ever made.
-FPS games - grind/farm games to level/rank up and unlock new guns with the top ranks using pretty much the exact same setups
-MMO games - grind/farm to level up to be able to farm gear similar to what the top people are using
-Fighting games - very little experience in these but whenever i've watched the tournament streams usually about 10% of the available characters are ever used

Downtimes and "meaningless" updates come with pretty much every game that does not have a monthly subscription, get used to it.

I just want to point out I am not trying to flame you in any way just defending/proving my original points. Blizzard has in no way been perfect with Diablo 3 but it almost seems like they are becoming the new Apple hate bandwagon scapegoat when the game really isn't that bad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> I still do not see how you think strength is completely useless for a wizard by adding armor. I'm not arguing its the best stat but it definitely does not have no use at all. Taken from your own wizard guide cons:
> - Very CC and anti-CC vulnerable. If you cannot freeze them or they disable you... GG! thumb.gif
> - Nightmare/Knockback into Arcane Sentry or Waller/Jailer on Desecration will cause you much nerd rage if you are use to kiting and not use to getting trapped
> - Depending on spell build variation, you have to perform lots of mid range evasion may be necessary due to lack of escape skill (my escape is to move out of the way biggrin.gif)
> - Squishy when you stop proc'ing crits and freezing people
> - The above mentioned makes it very difficult at times against single enemies, especially if they are kiters or have shielding.
> All is helped by that "useless" stat. You also go on later to mention using the enchantress follower for the armor buff so a bit of contradicting yourself there to. I'm still not defending strength as the best stat possible but this is where people seem to be closed minded on the way stats roll on items. That 4xx armor after buffs from the 255 strength desolator wand could end up to be between 5-10% damage reduction depending where your armor is at on the scale. That little bit could help you take that extra hit or not insta die from firechains/molten. I know the "tank" wiz build is supposed to keep everything perm frozen but that simply never happens 100% of the time. One missclick or lag spike with low survivability and you are dead.
> Your argument for endgame and items points to pretty much any game ever made.
> -FPS games - grind/farm games to level/rank up and unlock new guns with the top ranks using pretty much the exact same setups
> -MMO games - grind/farm to level up to be able to farm gear similar to what the top people are using
> -Fighting games - very little experience in these but whenever i've watched the tournament streams usually about 10% of the available characters are ever used
> Downtimes and "meaningless" updates come with pretty much every game that does not have a monthly subscription, get used to it.
> I just want to point out I am not trying to flame you in any way just defending/proving my original points. Blizzard has in no way been perfect with Diablo 3 but it almost seems like they are becoming the new Apple hate bandwagon scapegoat when the game really isn't that bad.


It is useless as a stat because when you get to Act 3, that +200 strength armor buff is meaningless. If you misclick or hit a lag spike, you are not going to survive most things because of armor. That is what DS is for. It is a waste of a property space on any item for a Wizard. I mention the armor buff for the enchantress, because it is a free buff. It doesn't come at the sacrifice of another property slot. Also it is a 15% buff, which for most people at that stage means a minimum of 300 armor unbuffed. This is free 300 armor, not one at the expense of having strength on an item. Talk to anyone who plays a tank wizard build or better yet, play one, then come back and see if you can look me in the eye with a straight face (figuratively speaking of course) that the +200 strength is not a wasted property. I am by no means saying that each item should only have int for a wizard. There are tons of other class specific abilities that benefit a wizard more and would promote more build viability and I would rather see anyone one of them instead of something like strength and even dexterity.

Your second argument about end game is something I also do not agree with. CS was never about grinding or farming.There was no leveling or anything and yet even to this day, it still sustains multiple groups of strong communities. Neither Half Life or Bioshock. had any sort of grinding either. Please don't let today's money grubbing garbage titles like CoD pollute your impression of FPS end game. Fighting games are typically limited to a few characters during tournaments because there are exploits or unbalanced moves that give one a competitive advantage. This is why fighting games are typically not for casual gamers unless we are talking about something cute like Super Smash Brothers or hormone driven like Dead or Alive. There are a few fighting games though where the majority of the characters can be used competitively, such as Guilty Gear. Personally I never played a true MMO that I liked so I cannot comment there. It is only something of a recent development where publishers push out unfinished, unpolished games, relying on the cheap excuse of weekly patches and DLC to round them out. It was not always like this. I grew up in an era where Blizzard released polished products and never gave a crap about deadline until the game was perfect. D3 could not be further from this philosophy that Blizzard once chose to embrace.

Ah down times. These frequent down times are specific to Blizzard ever since they started WoW. This also nulls your arguments about subscriptions and down times by the way. They are known for doing this that "Tuesday" has become synonymous to "Server maintenance." This is all Blizzard.

By the way, comparing D3 customer service to Apple is a huge insult to Apple. Apple is known for consistently taking care of their customer base. All we got through all the server down time and technical issues was a cheap apology from Blizzard's president. Guess what? Words are cheap. If this happened to Apple, I am fairly sure they would have some sort of appeasement plan in place as a gesture of continued goodwill. Blizzard is generating a lot of poor reactions due to not only all the issues the game has experienced, but new issues that continue to plague the game with Blizzard's poor game design decisions and heavy handed reactions.

Look, this is getting us no where and just crapping up the thread. I can tell that you have strong support for Blizzard and will probably continue to go in rows about this. Let's just agree that you like the game and that I, like many many others, have a lot of issues with it. However, do not belittle our frustrations with this game by generalizing it as "bnet attitude." I personally find that insulting as I am not calling for other people to boycott the game or attempting to incite riots of personal violence to D3 dev teams. My frustrations, frustrations shared by many, are legitimate enough that Blizzard president and co-founder had come out to verbally address. Granted, his letter to the community was nothing more than continued cheap and empty words, Blizzard has felt enough heat and popularity drop from its player base, that it felt compelled to try to reach out.

Again, I have no ill will towards you or your feelings about the game. I am genuinely hoping you continue to enjoy this game. I was asked about how I felt from someone with concerns about the game and I answered honestly. If you like the game in the state it is in, then more fun to you. For me, 1.0.4 is make or break. I can promise you one thing though, this is the last time I will ever buy another Blizzard product on launch day or pre-order one.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> snip


Just to poke this argument with a stick and run away... Diamond Skin only absorbs about 21k dmg... some elites hit far harder than that... you get into an elite pack swarmed by regulars... and every ounce of armor you have is vital.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Just to poke this argument with a stick and run away... Diamond Skin only absorbs about 21k dmg... some elites hit far harder than that... you get into an elite pack swarmed by regulars... and every ounce of armor you have is vital.


at act3 most wiz would have enough hp to survive a single hit via either prismatic or force armor. diamond skin DOES take advantage of both prismatic or force armor so that 21k is actually sufficient considering the proper build would refresh it instantly once it takes a hit. the discussion is pretty much moot since the people that are still left playing are farmers trying to earn RL $. any of the "fun" has long since been patched out of the game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Just to poke this argument with a stick and run away... Diamond Skin only absorbs about 21k dmg... some elites hit far harder than that... you get into an elite pack swarmed by regulars... and every ounce of armor you have is vital.


I can promise you that it won't matter. It is like giving a billionaire a hundred bucks. Strength is just a useless stat on any item for a wizard.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Wow, just wow. Just because you aren't having fun, doesn't mean EVERYONE is not having fun. Good lord people. The basic gameplay mechanics of Diablo is pretty much unchanged. I really wonder how long any of you guys played Diablo 2, are you really pining to get to the point where you do 100000000 Pindleskin/Baal runs to try to get something good? I think a LOT of you are viewing this with rose colored glasses, Diablo 3 brought along a lot of common sense changes to make the game better, and many of you aren't seeing it.

Items are NOT supposed to be "always good" like OCing keeps talking about. If you knew every Desolator Wand in the game has +Int, +Crit %, +Dmg, etc., there would be absolutely no fun in identifying items as you'd know exactly what was on it. I can't believe this is even a suggestion, as the random nature of Diablo is what *makes* it Diablo. You almost never know what you're going to get, so there's always going to be something better out there. If you don't like the "grind" of upgrading gear, Diablo is NOT for you. That is literally what Diablo is all about, kill demons, get loot, upgrade, repeat, eventually moving on to another area. In Diablo 2, Hell (Act 3 & 4) was extremely difficult if you weren't level 90+ with tons of gear and far more playtime than any usual D3 Inferno player. Inferno is like that, but with other added bonuses that never came with Diablo, valor anyone? This is the very end of the game and it SHOULD take a lot of work to be able to master it.

Bored with your character? Make a new one with a new build, just like Diablo 2. Everyone seems to think that you *must* use X build with Y skills and Z items, otherwise the game is impossible. My Barb uses a very defensive build that I've never seen anywhere, but I enjoy it as it's a reflection of my playstyle. Would you rather it be like Diablo 2, where if you found out about a new "uber" build, you'd have to create a whole new character? I know they eventually added the feature to reroll, but that was many years after the original release.

Complaining about downtime is laughable. I'd MUCH rather have Blizzard constantly tweaking things and trying to please the playerbase than a patch every 6 months and laggy/crashing servers, like many other games have. And seeing that the servers only go down on Tuesday bar an emergency, what's the big deal? Most people like to play for extended periods of time on the weekends, not on Tuesday morning at 6 AM. If your schedule is like that, *find something else to do for 8 hours*.

While you guys were writing mini-novels, I found *2* new upgrades for my already decently stacked DH tonight, along with a good 2-3 million worth of other items. It doesn't take long at that rate to accrue large enough amounts of money for upgrades, if I were to buy equipment on the auction house.

Lastly, it sounds like most of you guys play alone. Especially after 1.0.4 with the health multiplier fix, I suggest you guys find some fun and skilled friends to play with, and chat with, it makes the game far more enjoyable. Or play some music like I do when playing single player, relax, and HAVE FUN! Much easier said than done for many of you...

Comparing Blizzard to Apple is insulting to Blizzard. You really think Apple takes care of it's customers, like charging $60 for a 5 minute battery swapout, or several hundred dollars and a few days time to change something as simple as RAM?







Blizzard is nothing like that, I didn't expect Diablo 3 to be perfect, just playable and polished, and in my opinion it is both. Many of you guys are just too close-minded to realize that there are other ways to play the game without a cookie cutter build and the same old tired tactics. I didn't even know about life on hit until I had gotten to Act 2 Inferno with my Barb, and I did just fine. Now that I have some, it makes the game much easier, to the point at which I wonder if it's a skill problem for many of you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Too long to quote


Looks like you didn't even read. I specifically said I don't expect every wand to have +int, +crit, ect. Please learn to read before trying to lash out at someone. What I said was that certain stats should not be on class specific items because they do not benefit the class. Name me a single class specific item from D2 included non-beneficial stats. You get class specific benefits like +2 to paladin skills for instance. Personally I had more fun in my 3 years of playing D2 than I have had playing D3 these past couple of months, regardless of how many Baal or Cow runs I did. Also, you did not need to farm forever to beat Hell in Diablo. As for your comment on Apple, I will just have to disagree with you.


----------



## JadedFloridian

I can name an infinite amount of class specific items with useless stats in Diablo 2. Rare wand, you think it's going to have everything a Necromancer wants? Unless it has the exact skills you use, parts of it will be useless to you (+teeth anyone?). However, as others have pointed out, strength has use to everyone, it reduces damage. You sound pretty silly saying "I don't want Strength, it reduces damage, I have Diamond Skin, my damage reducer!" You can have your cake and eat it too. The benefit might not be as great as you'd hoped but calling it useless is flat out wrong.

As far as Diablo in Hell goes, maybe that's true if you're trading items for days at a time, but I primarily played single player and took the game at my own pace, I.E. good upgrades took a long time to acquire. Exactly like Diablo 3. I guess maybe that's why it doesn't bother me.

Either way, I'm not "lashing out" at you and I read your post thoroughly, try not to sound so condescending. I did not call you names or ridicule you, I simply pointed out that the game is made to be this way (random) and it was very similar in Diablo 2, heck even Diablo 1. I guess it comes from that big head (kinda like your profile!). It's sad OCing, you were really helpful when the game came out earlier in this thread and I learned a lot from you, but now it's all gone south and it's a pity party. Glad I wasn't invited, too busy having fun.

1.0.4 is not make or break for me, it's just icing on the cake, I can't wait!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> too long to quote


Name some for me then and by the way, it is only a pity party if there is grief or sadness. I have no sadness, just a lost of respect and frustrations with a developer that I had long respected. Actually, I am just going end this discussion with you. I am glad you enjoy the game. I do not. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Sweeet I just just beat Diablo on Inferno







It was kinda anti-climatic tbh. It was just me and my barb tank friend (also from OCN) and it was super easy except 1 pack of the ones that teleport away from you when you hit them like twice, it just took kinda long with 2 tanks with 10-15k dps each, but really wasn't that bad.










I still haven't even beat act III yet though, lol


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Name some for me then and by the way, it is only a pity party if there is grief or sadness. I have no sadness, just a lost of respect and frustrations with a developer that I had long respected. Actually, I am just going end this discussion with you. I am glad you enjoy the game. I do not. Let's leave it at that.


Have to agree with OC'ing here. I don't see a pity party either. I see a customer like myself who was genuinely let down by a company that should care more about their consumers than Blizzard has proven and shown they do during these last 3 months.

That is not a pity party. Feeling sorry for oneself, and being thoroughly disappointed in a company and their game are 2 completely different things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sweeet I just just beat Diablo on Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was kinda anti-climatic tbh. It was just me and my barb tank friend (also from OCN) and it was super easy except 1 pack of the ones that teleport away from you when you hit them like twice, it just took kinda long with 2 tanks with 10-15k dps each, but really wasn't that bad.I still haven't even beat act III yet though, lol


Well done good sir


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> at act3 most wiz would have enough hp to survive a single hit via either prismatic or force armor. diamond skin DOES take advantage of both prismatic or force armor so that 21k is actually sufficient considering the proper build would refresh it instantly once it takes a hit. the discussion is pretty much moot since the people that are still left playing are farmers trying to earn RL $. any of the "fun" has long since been patched out of the game


Somewhat good point that both of you make, but I would love to see your wizards (or the ones you speak of) run act 3. "a single hit" is NOT, just a single hit... it is hordes of hard hitters mixed with elite packs. Sure you can keep most of them frozen the entire time, but what about desecrator/plagued/frozen/shielding? Add that to the hard hitters, and a single hit turns into multiple hits. Diamond skin doesnt always suffice even with spamming, unless of course you have high resist and armor. And yes, its easy cheese solo, but add 4 players to the mix with all that added health and dmg. Strength isnt helpful, but if you happen to get +300 strength on a single item... it def will be noticable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can promise you one thing though, this is the last time I will ever buy another Blizzard product on launch day or pre-order one.


I agree here. I wish I would have waited like some of my buddies. I have some friend that played it for a week, then for whatever reason stopped due to life. Just now resumed again and they are enjoying it. Also, I would love to not have been there from day one and experienced all of the issues that have cropped up... i sincerely believe that anyone who picks up the game right now for their first time, even more so after 1.0.4, will really enjoy it. Everything is easier, and right now gear is WAY cheaper on AH than it was 3 weeks ago. (of course most of US are still searching for the holy grail gear, so that is still crazy prices, but i'm referring to gear to get you thru act 2 and into act 3 inferno easily).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Somewhat good point that both of you make, but I would love to see your wizards (or the ones you speak of) run act 3. "a single hit" is NOT, just a single hit... it is hordes of hard hitters mixed with elite packs. Sure you can keep most of them frozen the entire time, but what about desecrator/plagued/frozen/shielding? Add that to the hard hitters, and a single hit turns into multiple hits. Diamond skin doesnt always suffice even with spamming, unless of course you have high resist and armor. And yes, its easy cheese solo, but add 4 players to the mix with all that added health and dmg.


not saying a tanking wizzy is going to be easy to build nor cheap. and it wont be effective in all situations either. tanking wizzy is notoriously bad against mobs that run away from the fight. as with ANY tanking build immune/shielding mobs are just bad all around not just for wizzys. as for laser/puddle/lava/ice ball... you can still move after you freeze the mobs around you... besides, a proper tanking wiz build would also have 1500+ life on hit so it's not like a single stack of lava is going to kill them. a properly built tanking wiz would have a crit chance of 40+% a life on hit of 1500+ and still have 800+ resist all... it's not like they don't have survivability. a REALLY GOOD build would even have chance to stun and chance to freeze on hit in their gear too...

it's a matter of luck when you are talking about affix. sometimes you roll a bad affix pack and you have to skip them regardless of what build you have.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not saying a tanking wizzy is going to be easy to build nor cheap. and it wont be effective in all situations either. tanking wizzy is notoriously bad against mobs that run away from the fight. as with ANY tanking build immune/shielding mobs are just bad all around not just for wizzys. as for laser/puddle/lava/ice ball... you can still move after you freeze the mobs around you... besides, a proper tanking wiz build would also have 1500+ life on hit so it's not like a single stack of lava is going to kill them. a properly built tanking wiz would have a crit chance of 40+% a life on hit of 1500+ and still have 800+ resist all... it's not like they don't have survivability. a REALLY GOOD build would even have chance to stun and chance to freeze on hit in their gear too...
> it's a matter of luck when you are talking about affix. sometimes you roll a bad affix pack and you have to skip them regardless of what build you have.


Yeah, I have a tanky wiz and have beaten inferno with him and farm act 3 easily with him. Not saying strength is anything worth mentioning... But it DOES help a bit for a wizard when you are talking about 300+ Regardless of what the argument is, the game rolls random stats, as it should. So strength definitely SHOULD be on a wand some of the time. Now, if anyone was making an argument for something like monks crippling wave or increase explosive blast crit chance being on a barb only mighty weapon... then id be all for that argument saying its stupid. But obviously that is not possible. Anyway, point is that if you get a want with crit dmg, LoH, arcane on crit all high and it as +280 strength... best believe id sport it! (provided I didn't already have something better of course...)

And to add to your suggestions for the perfect wiz tank... 3% life leech does wonders as well to keep the HP globe topped off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, I have a tanky wiz and have beaten inferno with him and farm act 3 easily with him. Not saying strength is anything worth mentioning... But it DOES help a bit for a wizard when you are talking about 300+ Regardless of what the argument is, the game rolls random stats, as it should. So strength definitely SHOULD be on a wand some of the time. Now, if anyone was making an argument for something like monks crippling wave or increase explosive blast crit chance being on a barb only mighty weapon... then id be all for that argument saying its stupid. But obviously that is not possible. Anyway, point is that if you get a want with crit dmg, LoH, arcane on crit all high and it as +280 strength... best believe id sport it! (provided I didn't already have something better of course...)
> And to add to your suggestions for the perfect wiz tank... 3% life leech does wonders as well to keep the HP globe topped off.


Let me ask you a question since you said you play melee wizard. Did you at any point in time think either "Man I wish I had some strength!" or "Man this strength is going to help me so much!" if you have then I wish you well with that perspective. Personally I have never experienced such a phenomenon and no wizards I have asked has either, regardless of whether they play turret, kiter, or melee builds. To me there is a difference between lazy randomization and smart randomization and D3 is the first.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I can name an infinite amount of class specific items with useless stats in Diablo 2. Rare wand, you think it's going to have everything a Necromancer wants? Unless it has the exact skills you use, parts of it will be useless to you (+teeth anyone?). However, as others have pointed out, strength has use to everyone, it reduces damage. You sound pretty silly saying "I don't want Strength, it reduces damage, I have Diamond Skin, my damage reducer!" You can have your cake and eat it too. The benefit might not be as great as you'd hoped but calling it useless is flat out wrong.
> As far as Diablo in Hell goes, maybe that's true if you're trading items for days at a time, but I primarily played single player and took the game at my own pace, I.E. good upgrades took a long time to acquire. Exactly like Diablo 3. I guess maybe that's why it doesn't bother me.
> Either way, I'm not "lashing out" at you and I read your post thoroughly, try not to sound so condescending. I did not call you names or ridicule you, I simply pointed out that the game is made to be this way (random) and it was very similar in Diablo 2, heck even Diablo 1. I guess it comes from that big head (kinda like your profile!). It's sad OCing, you were really helpful when the game came out earlier in this thread and I learned a lot from you, but now it's all gone south and it's a pity party. Glad I wasn't invited, too busy having fun.
> 1.0.4 is not make or break for me, it's just icing on the cake, I can't wait!


The whole point behind the initial argument if I understood it correctly was regarding CLASS SPECIFIC items having worthless/ meaningless stats for THAT class.

Remember when you found that Oculus in DII with no energy and 50 Str ?
Remember when you found the Titans Revenge with Faster Cast Rate and 20 Energy instead of Dex ?
Remember when you found the Arreats Face with +2 to Druid skills ?

Thats right. You didn't, because, while RANDOM, the RNG for Diablo 2 at least made sense and was not in the habit of assigning pointless stats for classes that have no need for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let me ask you a question since you said you play melee wizard. Did you at any point in time think either "Man I wish I had some strength!" or "Man this strength is going to help me so much!" if you have then I wish you well with that perspective. Personally I have never experienced such a phenomenon and no wizards I have asked has either, regardless of whether they play turret, kiter, or melee builds. To me there is a difference between lazy randomization and smart randomization and D3 is the first.


I could not agree more. The whole argument FOR strength as a Wizard is ridiculous.


----------



## lckylocal

Wow this whole discussion is still going on about strength for wizards. I will vouch for likethegun on his knowledge of wizards. He joined a game with me and my brother the other day just after clearing the keep depths and with a 3 person game we still were able to finish all of act3 in about an hour with him wearing 250ish mf and me wearing 200ish mf the whole time and 4 mill budget barb. There were a few deaths but not enough to make the run not profitable still after repair costs from gold pickups alone. 90% of the deaths could have been avoided if we took the time to kill the trash mobs but we were just teleporting through entire maps to the elites.

Back on strenght/+armor for wizards I am currently looking for that exact gear just to try out different builds. Call me a noob or whatever but I guess I just must be doing something wrong when I use an archon build and everything isn't permanently frozen and never gets a hit in... /sarcasm. I guess I should take OCing's word on the best wizard stats/build since he clearly is a pro at farming act 1 and 2 and has not even finished act3.

For anyone looking for my gear/setups here is my profile - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FluiD-1502/ *If anyone has a wand similar to my wizards with the strength and int swapped I would gladly trade you.
Flame away, critique my gear all you want and I can explain why certain pieces were chosen over the general conception of "optimal" gear.

I'm also looking for more people with high mf that have a bit of survivability to farm act3 with on my barb. Ill do all the damage and just leech your mf so your dps does not matter.(until they break that with the upcoming patch). Its a win win situation for both of us.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Call me a noob or whatever but I guess I just must be doing something wrong when I use an archon build and everything isn't permanently frozen and never gets a hit in... /sarcasm. I guess I should take OCing's word on the best wizard stats/build since he clearly is a pro at farming act 1 and 2 and has not even finished act3.


Such a dumb argument. Please don't confused haven't completed with can't complete. As the game stands I have no motivation to continue onwards as I see no point. Act 4 doesn't have the elite population to be worth farming and its not like Diablo can be counted on to drop worthwhile loot, not with the way the game currently is. Azmodan is also not worth finding as Seigebreaker farm runs are much more efficient. Anyone who has played with me using my normal gear knows my gear checks out for finishing the game. Maybe 1.0.4 will change that. Maybe it will finally succeed in making me drop this game. Also the only build where things are expected to be kept frozen is a melee tank. Where the hell did I ever say an Archon build keeps everything frozen or never attacking you? I specifically said that sometimes you will get hit and that's where hopefully DS takes care of you. Besides, most Archon builds don't even involve Frost Nova.


----------



## Fr0sty

frenzy shrine with all my buffs on

unbuffed its sitting at 47k

LOL


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Such a dumb argument. Please don't confused haven't completed with can't complete. As the game stands I have no motivation to continue onwards as I see no point. Act 4 doesn't have the elite population to be worth farming and its not like Diablo can be counted on to drop worthwhile loot, not with the way the game currently is. Azmodan is also not worth finding as Seigebreaker farm runs are much more efficient. Anyone who has played with me using my normal gear knows my gear checks out for finishing the game. Maybe 1.0.4 will change that. Maybe it will finally succeed in making me drop this game. Also the only build where things are expected to be kept frozen is a melee tank. Where the hell did I ever say an Archon build keeps everything frozen or never attacking you? I specifically said that sometimes you will get hit and that's where hopefully DS takes care of you. Besides, most Archon builds don't even involve Frost Nova.


They need to create a separate drop rate for Act 4, instead of lumping "Act3/Act4" as it is currently.
Even then, they would still need to vastly increase elite density for Act 4


----------



## psyclum

the "problem" with str is that it takes up 1 slot in the possible stats you can have on your gear. instead of 300 str you could have had another 350 life on hit, or 4.5% chance to stun on hit, or another 3% crit chance etc... it's not that strength is BAD, it's just that it's taking up 1 of your precious stat slots that could have been better used elsewhere. heck, i'd take another 6% run speed even on a tank build over strength... it's just not stat slot well spent. there are stats that only come in certain slots. and those stats MUST appear on those slots or your build is going to be weak. and there aren't too many "junk slots" (shoulder for example) that you can afford to have str as one of the stats.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the "problem" with str is that it takes up 1 slot in the possible stats you can have on your gear. instead of 300 str you could have had another 350 life on hit, or 4.5% chance to stun on hit, or another 3% crit chance etc... it's not that strength is BAD, it's just that it's taking up 1 of your precious stat slots that could have been better used elsewhere. heck, i'd take another 6% run speed even on a tank build over strength... it's just not stat slot well spent. there are stats that only come in certain slots. and those stats MUST appear on those slots or your build is going to be weak. and there aren't too many "junk slots" (shoulder for example) that you can afford to have str as one of the stats.


totally agree with you on this

most precious items are rings and ammy gloves and helm and weapon.. others are probably areas you can include some junk stats only if you have your main stats.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the "problem" with str is that it takes up 1 slot in the possible stats you can have on your gear. instead of 300 str you could have had another 350 life on hit, or 4.5% chance to stun on hit, or another 3% crit chance etc... it's not that strength is BAD, it's just that it's taking up 1 of your precious stat slots that could have been better used elsewhere. heck, i'd take another 6% run speed even on a tank build over strength... it's just not stat slot well spent. there are stats that only come in certain slots. and those stats MUST appear on those slots or your build is going to be weak. and there aren't too many "junk slots" (shoulder for example) that you can afford to have str as one of the stats.


I agree with this too. I'm not sure the build icky is going for, but I will say that he was being sarcastic with the archon and keeping enemies frozen. He meant that strength COULD help out an archon/CM build.

And just to clear this up from MY view point because people like to assume a lot on here and not read thousand word posts in full







; I am not saying I would actively SEARCH for strength on a wizard class specific, i'm simply saying that it is a basic stat, therefore SHOULD be in the randomization for ALL items... just like vitality, dexterity, intelligence, or what have you... As I said before, something like "arcane power on crit" should NOT be found on a mighty weapon... of course that would be ridiculous... but a basic fundamental stat like str, int, dex, vit... really?! Jesus, anyone who argues otherwise simply is lazy... If everything rolled the BASIC stats your looking for the game would be even dumber and easier than it already is... All I originally meant, was that if your grinding a fairly new lvl 60, and you find a wand with say 900+ dps, 800+ LoH, 10 arcane power on crit, and +150 vitaliy... and it was better than the PoS you were currently using but just happened to roll +250 strength instead of intel... You would be dumb to dismiss it and get pissed off haha. If people can't agree with me here than I am baffled...

However, I think that one major problem with gear, is that there is no practical way to decrease supply. The economy is becoming more saturated with the full spectrum of crappiness and mediocrity instead of viable best rolled items. Durability is essentially worthless... and "ignores durability loss" is beyond ******ed in this game...its easy to just pay a small repair fee and the wear from normal combat is not significant unless you die. Furthermore, when people find good items, they keep them, or sell them... or whatever... just like any other game, but they are around FOREVER. There is no motivation to get rid of gear. I think the whole fiery brimstone concept is good, but the crafting system simply is not plentiful enough to motivate people to salvage their gear... same with rares... I think once blizz has time to focus on crafting (a year from now?...lol), then it will help with the item saturation in the economy because people will be more inclined to get rid of garbage or mediocre items.

and just to throw this out there, I am one who thinks that in the future, when blizzard has time to actually work on content, this game will be awesome. They have been too busy dealing with, hacks, exploits, etc... to have time to even think about creating more content.

Edit: And to clear this up before I get backlashes from people, I wasn't referring to us people who play for hours and hours every day who vendor most items anyway... I am talking about the thousands and thousands of people who keep gear that is lvl 60+ because they dont know its not good... so they try to sell on AH or something or they BUY crap gear on AH because they dont know any better... I think that if they knew "hey I can salvage this for [such and such craft mat] and get [200k] gold" I think that people would go that route. In turn, that would help people like us as well... Who have the means to craft the good shtuff.


----------



## Fr0sty

butcher in 5seconds with frenzy shrine and 5 stacks of soul harvest.. still didnt have my gruesome feast buff

gruesome feast adds 50% of my total inteligence in 10% stack


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> and just to throw this out there, I am one who thinks that in the future, when blizzard has time to actually work on content, this game will be awesome. They have been too busy dealing with, hacks, exploits, etc... to have time to even think about creating more content.


in all honesty, it's hard to speculate on "A future" for D3 at this point. too many people got too burnt on this initial impression that many would never come back... i only log in occasionally to check the AH to see how the prices are now... and from the prices things really just aren't looking good. what used to be a 10m item can be had for 1.2m these days. the trend just doesn't look good. the botters are still pumping out gear and the buyers are quitting...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> and just to throw this out there, I am one who thinks that in the future, when blizzard has time to actually work on content, this game will be awesome. They have been too busy dealing with, hacks, exploits, etc... to have time to even think about creating more content.


I disagree.

The easy things to change in a game like this is the general power level of skills, items and monsters. Adding content is extremely difficult unless in the form of DLC / expansion.

But that is not the point.

Think of it this way, they had years to prepare for this game. The fact that they can show gameplay footage in like 2010 means that its at least halfway to completion at that point. From then on they probably worked on balancing skills and monsters, debugging game coding. All those years, and this is all the content they came up with.

Among all that time they had, how much manpower do you think they allocated to content development? You know, a longer story, more quests, even a brand new game mode? As many have said, in terms of priority, "content" is probably the last on the developping team's list.

There isn't much of a point in having more content either if the game is all about repeating certain quests to farm items. Players will have more quests to choose from when they farm, but that's about it.

I still think gameplay is key. dont even need to change anything in the items (because they are already fully random). Make the elite pack abilities less lame and balance / buff certain skills in each class that no one ever uses are all blizzard needs at this point. Build variation in this game is close to non-existance at this point. As long as blizzard starts changing that, I'm sure some players are willing to come back, mess around with different builds and stir things up.

It's way way WAY too early to talk about an expansion, so changing gameplay and rebalancing things is blizzards only hope right now...

Something to think about : introduce something called secondary stat. Unlike main stat, it does absolutely nothing to the dps of the class, but it exists in skills as a damage multiplier of a certain class.

example : DH, main stat = dex, if you must, the next stat you will be looking for is obviously vit.

Skill "Chakram" : the spinning ninja blade thingy that deals 150% weapon damage along its path.
Rune "Shuriken cloud" : Surround yourself with spinning Chakrams for 120 seconds, dealing 30% weapon damage per second to nearby enemies

what if the rune now reads : dealing damage per second equal to 30% weapon damage plus 5x strength to nearby enemies

For a DH that has 20k dps, the 30% weapon damage will wih 6k/sec. Normal DH that dont have much str bonus in gears will have some ~300 str, that's 1.5k/sec more. If someone really like the skill, he can buy dex gear with strength bonuses for the sole purposes of getting this skill better.

Different skills / runes can have different stat as multiplier, and it will be up to the player which one (or none) he wants to get more of. The pursuit of a 2nd stat alone will make build variation very interesting, and this also"accidentally" solves the problem of RNG being lame.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> frenzy shrine with all my buffs on
> 
> unbuffed its sitting at 47k
> 
> LOL


Why do you carry 292 heal potions?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Why do you carry 292 heal potions?


I know, I keep telling him to put them in his stash but he just tells me he already has like 800 in there...


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> and just to throw this out there, I am one who thinks that in the future, when blizzard has time to actually work on content, this game will be awesome. They have been too busy dealing with, hacks, exploits, etc... to have time to even think about creating more content.


With all respect due to Blizzard, most of those exploits and hacks should have been found by any competent testers or quality control teams BEFORE the game was ever released. The simple fact that for over 2 months there were "God mode" exploits tied into at least 2 and possibly all 5 classes without Blizzard finding them or fixing them is just inexcusable and pathetic.

The fact that there are still botters is a glimpse into Blizzards priorities. If they truly cared about their players you would imagine they would do something to crack down HARD on these people. Seeing pictures of gold farmers with hundreds of accounts botting at once and Blizzard doing nothing just makes me shake my head.

I agree, I would like new content too, although I honestly do not expect any new content until they have put together an expansion pack save for PvP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in all honesty, it's hard to speculate on "A future" for D3 at this point. too many people got too burnt on this initial impression that many would never come back... i only log in occasionally to check the AH to see how the prices are now... and from the prices things really just aren't looking good. what used to be a 10m item can be had for 1.2m these days. the trend just doesn't look good. the botters are still pumping out gear and the buyers are quitting...


To be honest I think that while it is a grim outlook, the truth is that most players who have left already are simply done with Diablo 3. Out of 18 recent players and 15-20 on my friends list, there are maybe 1-4 on at any given day, down considerably from what it has been. I know that is not reflective of everybody, but that is to me a good indicator of the averrage players interest in D3.

With TL2 and GW2 right on the horizon, not to mention smaller indie projects like PoE and GD, I think Blizzard will be seeing the player base (consistent players, not just those who log in to check prices and play for an hour then log off for a few weeks) drop even farther than before. I hear numbers thrown around of the amount of copies sold, and accounts active, but the means nothing. Active accounts do not always translate into daily players.

When 1.04 is released I think you will see players return. Not all, but a decent number. However, with no additional content to be added for quite some time, I do not anticipate them staying beyond a few days to weeks.

People like to cite the fact that D2 had these type of problems and bad reviews shortly after release. Duly noted.

However, how many other contenders were there to take the place of a game with D2's style at that time, and what quality were they. We have Steam, and I am sure that most everybody on here has a backlog of at least a couple games that can take the place of D3 the way it is. I think in this day in age, we expect more, and quite frankly we should be given it. We have choices now that we did not have back then.

To put it the way I see it, Diablo 3 is game with many good aspects, and sadly many more shortcomings. It has potential. With patches, exploits fixed, botters and cheaters banned, it can become a great game. Some already see it this way, and TBH, that is ok. However it has already rubbed many of its players the wrong way, and many of them wont come back. The game is not beyond saving, but I think it is well past the point of it having any chance to become the juggernaut that Blizzard hoped it would become.

I am not saying D3 is dead or dying, but it is certainly going through some massive hurdles this early in the games lifespan.

For me, I play the game to accomplish certain goals I have set for myself. When those are done, it is taking its place on my shelf in the box it came in. At this time, I see it lasting another month or so at most for me.

I am sad to say it will not be missed once it gets put up.


----------



## psyclum

just read the proposed changes in 1.0.4 and felt nothing but sadness... the game really is dead... you can read just how desperate they are now. yah they are REMOVING invulnerable minion affix all together









if they have just done their job right the 1st time, or even listened to players before we all quit, they wouldn't be in this desperate shape right now...

they are nerfing all the blue and yellow mobs and TRYING to give the impression that they are "upping the loot" AGAIN!!?!?!!11!?1!?







(like someone is going to fall for that BS line again







)

RMAH income really must dropped to nothing for the brass to come down this hard on them









oh well. too bad better games are just around the corner


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> if they have just done their job right the 1st time, or even listened to players before we all quit, they wouldn't be in this desperate shape right now...


because they were arrogant. They thought that no matter what they do, even if the players are a bit upset that they can't "abuse" the game through those means anymore, they would keep playing because its the game they've been looking forward to for so many years, it's the franchise that they have so many childhood memories about.

And the sales figures seem to be "backing them up"


----------



## Cryosis00

I haven't played D3 for about a week but I disagree with those that say people won't come back. If the game improves over the next patch or 3 people will return. Since there is no barrier of entry (sub fee) people have nothing to lose if they try the game again.

I really hope legendary's, will be, actually legendary. Especially lvl 61 legendary weapons which would be able to roll up to lvl 63 damage.

For now I am having fun with the PoE beta. It has issues but the freedom of the passive skill tree should really appeal to those that loved making unique builds in D2. The depth of the skill gems, with modify gems and the socket/linking system is truly awesome. Oh .. almost forgot.... their is endgame, both in content and with gear.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I haven't played D3 for about a week but I disagree with those that say people won't come back. If the game improves over the next patch or 3 people will return. Since *there is no barrier of entry (sub fee) people have nothing to lose* if they try the game again.
> I really hope legendary's, will be, actually legendary. Especially lvl 61 legendary weapons which would be able to roll up to lvl 63 damage.
> For now I am having fun with the PoE beta. It has issues but the freedom of the passive skill tree should really appeal to those that loved making unique builds in D2. The depth of the skill gems, with modify gems and the socket/linking system is truly awesome. Oh .. almost forgot.... their is endgame, both in content and with gear.


actually some of them have.

I had roughly ~6 co-workers / ex-co-workers who bought diablo 3 and played the crap out of it at launch.

At least half of them have quited the game. The other half I don't even know because I dont know them at all.

That half that I'm sure quited the game have pre-purchased GW2.

Solid barrier right there. Just go into the GW2 thread and ask "how many of you have turned to this after getting tired of D3". You might get a whole lot of waving hands.

Unless GW2 messes up big time like D3, I don't see how those guys would dump GW2 and go back to D3.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I haven't played D3 for about a week but I disagree with those that say people won't come back. If the game improves over the next patch or 3 people will return. Since there is no barrier of entry (sub fee) people have nothing to lose if they try the game again.
> I really hope legendary's, will be, actually legendary. Especially lvl 61 legendary weapons which would be able to roll up to lvl 63 damage.
> For now I am having fun with the PoE beta. It has issues but the freedom of the passive skill tree should really appeal to those that loved making unique builds in D2. The depth of the skill gems, with modify gems and the socket/linking system is truly awesome. Oh .. almost forgot.... their is endgame, both in content and with gear.


that's exactly what i'm saying tho. they OWNED the market!!!! but, now they have to play catch up to PoE and TL2... you are having FUN with PoE. that's something blizzard have been patching OUT of the game since day 1







now they have to earn the trust back from their former fan base and that's ALOT harder then making a good 1st impression. PoE AND TL2 have already EARNED good 1st impressions from former D3 players and people are now much more involved with those other games.

what it comes down to is IF people are having FUN playing other games... what is the MOTIVATION to come back to D3 with its irrecoverably failed economy and "mediocre" gameplay?

THAT is the main reason why i felt sad knowing one of the greatest IP's in the computer gaming history has failed... I don't think blizzard will ever recover from this mistake since ANY other game they put out in the future will be looked upon with suspicion and skepticism. do you think blizzard will EVER have another title with THAT kind of pre-order numbers? or ANYWHERE near that kind of numbers? how many people do you think feels like they are STUCK with a copy of D3 collector's edition?







it's something that will give even hardcore fanboi's pause before dropping another Benjamen or 2 on a blizzard product


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I haven't played D3 for about a week but I disagree with those that say people won't come back. If the game improves over the next patch or 3 people will return. Since there is no barrier of entry (sub fee) people have nothing to lose if they try the game again.
> I really hope legendary's, will be, actually legendary. Especially lvl 61 legendary weapons which would be able to roll up to lvl 63 damage.
> For now I am having fun with the PoE beta. It has issues but the freedom of the passive skill tree should really appeal to those that loved making unique builds in D2. The depth of the skill gems, with modify gems and the socket/linking system is truly awesome. Oh .. almost forgot.... their is endgame, both in content and with gear.


PoE?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> PoE?


Path of Exile, i believe


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> PoE?


path of exile. basically a high resolution diablo2 with a big skill tree you can spend points on to customize your toon.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Unless GW2 messes up big time like D3, I don't see how those guys would dump GW2 and go back to D3.


I have to say that I have a feeling that for me D3 will end up being what D2 was. I had some fun with D2 when it originally released, but I got bored of it fairly fast. LOD is what made D2 fun for me. Also, they had done a LOT of changes to the game by then and worked or fixed a lot of the not so fun stuff. I have my hopes that D3 will do the same thing, but hopefully without having to release an expansion







.

With GW2 and D3 not having subscriptions, I can see people bouncing back and forth to keep from getting burnt out on one or the other. It just might take a lot longer to get burnt out on GW2







.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That half that I'm sure quited the game have pre-purchased GW2.
> Solid barrier right there. Just go into the GW2 thread and ask "how many of you have turned to this after getting tired of D3". You might get a whole lot of waving hands.
> Unless GW2 messes up big time like D3, I don't see how those guys would dump GW2 and go back to D3.


i wasn't even going to mention GW2 because i don't consider them direct competitors (different genre). but yah personally i'm playing ghost recon online right now (shooter) and looking very much forward to ARMA3. the next game i'm going to spend a few sleepless nights on is going to be PoE since i really enjoyed their beta. the game still need some polish, but it's coming along nicely. nothing as bad as 2 packs of bad affix jumping you at the same time







but the IMPORTANT part is I was having FUN playing it. imagine that, having FUN playing a GAME?







where did blizzard go wrong?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> With GW2 and D3 not having subscriptions, I can see people bouncing back and forth to keep from getting burnt out on one or the other. It just might take a lot longer to get burnt out on GW2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


would have agreed if it wasnt for 1 major fundamental difference between the 2 games :

for GW2, grinding(if you can call it that) *ends* when you reach level cap

for D3, grinding *starts* after you reach level cap


----------



## Fresh0

Does anyone have any info on when PVP is going to be added?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh0*
> 
> Does anyone have any info on when PVP is going to be added?


when RMAH meets their projected profit goals







/cough never /cough









they have bigger problems to deal with right now...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> how many people do you think feels like they are STUCK with a copy of D3 collector's edition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's something that will give even hardcore fanboi's pause before dropping another Benjamen or 2 on a blizzard product


it feels like owning a piece of hot doodle doodle that stinks horribly

i don't care about the wasted money $100 buying the CE

what i do feel robbed was the time i spend camping outside Best Buy on launch day just to be able to get the CE, only to find out 2 days after launch they started to *PATCH OUT ALL THE FUN* away from the game









being online only, also forces you to take all the damn patches even if you don't want them, as there's no way to play off line.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it feels like owning a piece of hot doodle doodle that stinks horribly
> i don't care about the wasted money $100 buying the CE
> what i do feel robbed was the time i spend camping outside Best Buy on launch day just to be able to get the CE, only to find out 2 days after launch they started to *PATCH OUT ALL THE FUN* away from the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being online only, also forces you to take all the damn patches even if you don't want them, as there's no way to play off line.


yah but you were always able to have FUN on Tuesdays playing diablo2


----------



## Sainesk

is the RMAH dead? I mean has anyone had success selling anything for $25+ in the past few days or have all the people silly enough to spend that much on an in-game item quit? (listing stuff for around 50% less than anything similar and takes forever or doesn't sell...







)


----------



## Catscratch

and it's time for my regular D3 rage:

"i played d3. i paid liam neeson a grand to train on chris metzen for taken 3. best grand ever wasted, that's how i feel about it. And Diablo shimself promised not to appear again after hearing about Liam Neeson







"

Do we need another pvp action from the same company anyway ? It'll be too long before they'll get it straight anyway.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that's exactly what i'm saying tho. they OWNED the market!!!! but, now they have to play catch up to PoE and TL2... you are having FUN with PoE. that's something blizzard have been patching OUT of the game since day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now they have to earn the trust back from their former fan base and that's ALOT harder then making a good 1st impression. PoE AND TL2 have already EARNED good 1st impressions from former D3 players and people are now much more involved with those other games.
> what it comes down to is IF people are having FUN playing other games... what is the MOTIVATION to come back to D3 with its irrecoverably failed economy and "mediocre" gameplay?
> THAT is the main reason why i felt sad knowing one of the greatest IP's in the computer gaming history has failed... I don't think blizzard will ever recover from this mistake since ANY other game they put out in the future will be looked upon with suspicion and skepticism. do you think blizzard will EVER have another title with THAT kind of pre-order numbers? or ANYWHERE near that kind of numbers? how many people do you think feels like they are STUCK with a copy of D3 collector's edition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's something that will give even hardcore fanboi's pause before dropping another Benjamen or 2 on a blizzard product


You are right, I am having FUN in PoE. I also only have less than a day played, currently lvl 38 Marauder. Compare that to D3 where I have over 300+ hours played. I had a ton of FUN with D3.

I think a lot of us still replying to this thread have 100+ hours in D3. That is serious commitment to a game everyone seems not to like.

I wish I was a fly on the wall with Blizz management team. Is it a stretch to think Blizzard was forced to release a game just before Vivendi was contemplating weather to sell Activision/Blizzard? To make that quarterly earning call sound awesome just before potential buyers were shopped?

The game has obvious issues. I think the game was released too soon, which is hard to say of a game that has been in some development cycle for 10 years. However, when I heard they removed an artisan, removed the rune system and changed the depth of the follower skills all so close to launch I had this suspicion that the core of this game could be on shaky ground.

I also agree that Blizz will need to do even more than 1.0.4 to bring back players that feel cheated with the end game wall and AH/RMAH that people felt forced to use.

Owning a collectors edition is never worth it to me regardless if the game is amazing or not. I don't have a need/want for figurines, music cd's and artwork. For those that do enjoy these extra's, I don't think the success, or lack there of, diminishes those items.

Then again, what is success? D3 has sold over 10 million copies. Sure, 8 million are bots, but shareholders don't care. If gamer's truly spoke with their wallets then games like COD, which gets so many hate threads, would stop selling. But it doesn't. It breaks its own sales records each year.

When/If D3 releases an expansion I will buy it and ya'll will too.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> is the RMAH dead? I mean has anyone had success selling anything for $25+ in the past few days or have all the people silly enough to spend that much on an in-game item quit? (listing stuff for around 50% less than anything similar and takes forever or doesn't sell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


stuff that used to sell on bits for $15+ are no longer selling

i've been trying $10 and $5 starting bit and it's been cold

so, i've lost the mood to play, since all the mules are full, and nothing is selling

no space to horde more drops

even 1mil gold sell has slowed down at lot on the RMAH

that's clear sign the game is dying


----------



## SquareDancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> stuff that used to sell on bits for $15+ are no longer selling
> i've been trying $10 and $5 starting bit and it's been cold
> so, i've lost the mood to play, since all the mules are full, and nothing is selling
> no space to horde more drops
> even 1mil gold sell has slowed down at lot on the RMAH
> that's clear sign the game is dying


It's just sign that the market is becoming saturated with those specific items.


----------



## Fresh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> when RMAH meets their projected profit goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /cough never /cough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have bigger problems to deal with right now...


What are the bigger problems? Seems to me like PVP would bring a lot of players, including myself, back to diablo 3. I just find the game very boring and filled with people spam running the same stuff just to sell it on RMAH. Seems more like a WoW lookalike in the sense that instead of little companies all over the world opening their own site to profit off the game, now every kid with a paper route can do it and there's the games end content. Make money. In any case the game was bad and blizzard should feel bad.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> When/If D3 releases an expansion I will buy it and ya'll will too.


i'll wait till it's in the $5 bin before i do that tho









no way i'm paying full boat on another D3 labeled product...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fresh0*
> 
> What are the bigger problems? Seems to me like PVP would bring a lot of players, including myself, back to diablo 3. I just find the game very boring and filled with people spam running the same stuff just to sell it on RMAH. Seems more like a WoW lookalike in the sense that instead of little companies all over the world opening their own site to profit off the game, now every kid with a paper route can do it and there's the games end content. Make money. In any case the game was bad and blizzard should feel bad.


the design of the game is entirely a gear check. you either pwn or you don't stand a chance at all. there is really very little middle ground on this. essentially you have a P2Win PVP system based on the designed gameplay mechanics. everyone is the same EXCEPT for the gear they end up buying in the AH... as far as skill.... I think we all know the answer on that.... someone spend $1000 in RMAH will pwn you. simple as that.

you honestly think they are going to REDESIGN the game so that it's not ENTIRELY based on the RMAH? do you believe the D3 economy is recoverable considering all of the "god mode" and "duping" exploits since the game's released? how many more are out there that we aren't even aware of still?... EVEN if there aren't any more of those type of bugs, how many more bots do you think are still out there pumping loot into the AH on a 24/7 basis?

essentially their own greed has allowed all these exploits and bots to continue because the bots/exploiters are the one's paying the blizzard tax... so now ask yourself. do you REALLY believe PVP will change the CORE flaw in the RMAH based game design?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> stuff that used to sell on bits for $15+ are no longer selling
> i've been trying $10 and $5 starting bit and it's been cold
> so, i've lost the mood to play, since all the mules are full, and nothing is selling
> no space to horde more drops
> *even 1mil gold sell has slowed down at lot on the RMAH*
> that's clear sign the game is dying


You can blame the artificial floor Blizzard set on the gold. People are selling their gold outside the RMAH for around $1 per million


----------



## Fresh0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the design of the game is entirely a gear check. you either pwn or you don't stand a chance at all. there is really very little middle ground on this. essentially you have a P2Win PVP system based on the designed gameplay mechanics. everyone is the same EXCEPT for the gear they end up buying in the AH... as far as skill.... I think we all know the answer on that.... someone spend $1000 in RMAH will pwn you. simple as that.
> you honestly think they are going to REDESIGN the game so that it's not ENTIRELY based on the RMAH? do you believe the D3 economy is recoverable considering all of the "god mode" and "duping" exploits since the game's released? how many more are out there that we aren't even aware of still?... EVEN if there aren't any more of those type of bugs, how many more bots do you think are still out there pumping loot into the AH on a 24/7 basis?
> essentially their own greed has allowed all these exploits and bots to continue because the bots/exploiters are the one's paying the blizzard tax... so now ask yourself. do you REALLY believe PVP will change the CORE flaw in the RMAH based game design?


Doesn't matter if it will or won't, PVP would bring back diablo 2 mentality and you'll find fair fights one way or another. Doesn't matter if some people are god moded out eventually players will figure out a way to fight those that they can compete with. Similar to a gear score check in WoW for raiding, you wouldn't be paired up to someone with outrageously higher gear. Because due to the game design of Diablo 3, they're not going to simply put in a hostile button like before. It's gonna be ALLL matchmaking. So yes I do believe that the game will improve significantly with the addition. Sure you can Pay to win but for all those that don't I do believe they'll be able to play the game their way, like they do now.


----------



## bajer29

Ok, I just got 4.2 million gold from an item on LAH and now I'm looking to restructure/ rebuild my DH from the ground up (I'll keep the gear that's found adequate based on your help).

Here is my DH: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284

What specific items do you guys suggest I start upgrading? What do you suggest I keep?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Ok, I just got 4.2 million gold from an item on LAH and now I'm looking to restructure/ rebuild my DH from the ground up (I'll keep the gear that's found adequate based on your help).
> Here is my DH: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284
> What specific items do you guys suggest I start upgrading? What do you suggest I keep?


your boots and bracers look the weakest


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Ok, I just got 4.2 million gold from an item on LAH and now I'm looking to restructure/ rebuild my DH from the ground up (I'll keep the gear that's found adequate based on your help).
> Here is my DH: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JonSnow-1190/hero/16789284
> What specific items do you guys suggest I start upgrading? What do you suggest I keep?


Personally i'd suggest top, rings, quiver, weapon first.

The loop with crit chance and damage will probably fetch a sweet amount of gold on the AH (I'd guess around 4mil) but it is more of a Wizard/Witch Doctor Ring since it has Int and no Dex. You'd be better off with rings with Dex, 1 ring with chance and 1 ring with damage over your current setup, or both with crit chance if you can't afford rings with chance, damage and dex. To me, Crit chance and Dex are the most important on a quiver - depending on the build hatred regen, extra discipline and such can be good too if you can afford it without sacrificing too much Dex/Chance %. Your bow should have a socket in it and you should stick an emerald into it for extra crit damage.

Currently your Crit chance seems very low - your bracers, gloves, amulet, 1 of your rings, helm, other don't have them. What you switch depends on whether you want to stick to sharpshooter or not and how you like to play DH. Around the 25%-30% crit chance mark Sharpshooter becomes a waste of a passive and just artificially inflates your damage number. You'll be crit hitting pretty much just as much without it and you can switch it out for something better/more useful (Tactical advantage can be very useful for speed farming - Vault with Tumble, Smokescreen with Lingering Fog, and or maneuverability in the later acts). I won't argue on what's most effective (I personally believe currently crit chance/damage are) but you might find lightning fast attack speed a lot funner, or a crazy shield wielding tank DH which focuses on defenses and Life on Hit so it depends on what you want to do/what you find fun. How do you want to play your Hunter?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> How do you want to play your Hunter?


So far I'm stuck in Act 2 Chapter 7: Blood and Sand. I have been very successful with glass cannon and staying just out of range of enemies while dealing (what I like to think) higher DPS. It seems to be working well sticking with hungering arrow and ball lightning for mobs, but I'm having more trouble with bosses and elites on Chapter 7. Everything was a breeze until roughly the third Chapter in Act 2. Maybe it's time I decipher how new abilities come into play as well as new equipment.

EDIT: Should I be relying on movement speed to dodge oncoming missile attacks? As of right now I am for faster elites too.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So far I'm stuck in Act 2 Chapter 7: Blood and Sand. I have been very successful with glass cannon and staying just out of range of enemies while dealing (what I like to think) higher DPS. It seems to be working well sticking with hungering arrow and ball lightning for mobs, but I'm having more trouble with bosses and elites on Chapter 7. Everything was a breeze until roughly the third Chapter in Act 2. Maybe it's time I decipher how new abilities come into play as well as new equipment.


This is proof right here, along with other replies to OP, that people are still into discussing the actual game, and not just complaining







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> With all respect due to Blizzard, most of those exploits and hacks should have been found by any competent testers or quality control teams BEFORE the game was ever released.


This is true. Their major flaw was announcing DURING development (pre-launch), that there WAS going to be an auction house of sorts... Think about it... How many of the beta testers were the uber-nerd type that makes up a good portion (im assuming) of the hacking/botting community that KNEW they could profit off of exploits? What would have been their motivation to report them to blizzard? Now of course i'm not saying EVERYONE is an uber-nerd botter that was involved in "beta" testing... but think about it. If I remember right, beta was rather hard to get into (in relative comparison to normal players who know diddly squat about computers aside from powering them on and double clicking an icon).


----------



## lemans81

Ok I am going to throw out my two cents, coming from someone who has never read a guide or even looked at how to build. I have earned all my gold thru selling and/or crafting. I play 99% co-op games, and about 30% of the time with real life friends. I dedicate around 25 hours a week I would guess to D3. I am able to solo most anything in act 1-2 inferno, I have 5 level 60 characters and all are in late act 1 or act 2 inferno.

I enjoy the game, I have accepted that it feels empty compared to the 5+ years I put into D2. But as a stand alone game I find it as enjoyable at Guildwars. My opinion is that losing the invincible minions in inferno is a plus for me. Also anything that helps with co-op in inferno is good too. Also I won't miss 50K armor repairs either. I don't intend to quit anytime soon, but who knows torchlight 2 is coming and I already have it ordered. I also support an easier game overall because my friends only play at my house on Tuesday's for about 4 hours a week, in fact they have been playing for about 7 weeks now and are level 31-35 at the end of nightmare. So when we get to inferno I hope we can do plenty of runs as well as beat the game as a group. I know, not exactly the hardcore approach...sadly I could take or leave pvp, but there is no doubt that it would bring in more people.

If anyone wants to play I am usually on after midnight central time on acct lemans81#1351


----------



## joesk7

If anyone needs help farming act 1-3 or beat any bosses, you can add me and I'll help you. dthree#1120


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> So far I'm stuck in Act 2 Chapter 7: Blood and Sand. I have been very successful with glass cannon and staying just out of range of enemies while dealing (what I like to think) higher DPS. It seems to be working well sticking with hungering arrow and ball lightning for mobs, but I'm having more trouble with bosses and elites on Chapter 7. Everything was a breeze until roughly the third Chapter in Act 2. Maybe it's time I decipher how new abilities come into play as well as new equipment.


Personally, I like Ploppy's build, it works, though he can be a little harsh on people in this thread sometimes







: http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/9370#post_17654810

I like max movement speed (25%), find it really helps with farming speed as well as to dodge projectiles at the last second - personally have 12% on boots, 7% on Inquisitor top and 7% on a Wanderlust ring (you can find it on some Legendary amulets, bracers, pants amongst other things though not all are lv 60 items) however I do not suggest buying Legendary items at the moment since the 1.0.4 update may bring them down a lot in price with better Legendaries coming out.

Also I suggest upgrading your templar gear - currently I see him with items in the lv 30s/40s. Investing around 10-20K per item can work wonders for Inferno Act 2 and below though in the later acts followers pretty much get one hit the majority of the time...


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Personally, I like Ploppy's build, it works, though he can be a little harsh on people in this thread sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/9370#post_17654810
> I like max movement speed, find it really helps with farming speed as well as to dodge projectiles at the last second - personally have 12% on boots, 7% on Inquisitor top and 7% on a Wanderlust ring (you can find it on some Legendary amulets, bracers, pants amongst other things though not all are lv 60 items) however I do not suggest buying Legendary items at the moment since the 1.0.4 update may bring them down a lot in price with better Legendaries coming out.


Thanks! Good call on the legendaries... I'll hold off until 1.0.4 to upgrade. I agree though, movement speed is great for farming, but what about max pickup distance? I seem to get a lot more done when pickup range is increased. Now I'm trying to decide I want to go glass cannon/ farming build, or tank build. Again, I'm getting more and more comfortable with kiting and low resist, but I think I'd like a little bit of a damage cushion since getting hit once by a legendary makes me a sad panda.

Also, I like shadow power for fighting enemies who reflect damage and/ or tough to kill. In your opinion, is it a good ability or is it better to use that slot for something else? Again, I'm open to any and all ideas. Thanks









I notice that the more I play with certain abilities, the less likely I am to try new ones out. I want to break through this wall of comfort.









Edit: I'm trying out this build now: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thanks! Good call on the legendaries... I'll hold off until 1.0.4 to upgrade. I agree though, movement speed is great for farming, but what about max pickup distance? I seem to get a lot more done when pickup range is increased. Now I'm trying to decide I want to go glass cannon/ farming build, or tank build. Again, I'm getting more and more comfortable with kiting and low resist, but I think I'd like a little bit of a damage cushion since getting hit once by a legendary makes me a sad panda.
> Also, I like shadow power for fighting enemies who reflect damage and/ or tough to kill. In your opinion, is it a good ability or is it better to use that slot for something else? Again, I'm open to any and all ideas. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the more I play with certain abilities, the less likely I am to try new ones out. I want to break through this wall of comfort.


Max pickup - I guess it doesn't hurt on 1 or 2 items, as long as you're not sacrificing something else too important for it - like say there's 2 items with same stats but one has thorns the other has pickup, you can go for the pickup if you're a glass cannon.
I personally prefer Smokescreen with Lingering fog since it can let me break out of jailer, avoid reflect damage while it's on, movement speed from tactical advantage passive combined with it helps with kiting etc. though a tank build may be better off with SP with Gloom due to it's longer duration.


----------



## joesk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Max pickup - I guess it doesn't hurt on 1 or 2 items, as long as you're not sacrificing something else too important for it - like say there's 2 items with same stats but one has thorns the other has pickup, you can go for the pickup if you're a glass cannon.
> I personally prefer Smokescreen with Lingering fog since it can let me break out of jailer, avoid reflect damage while it's on, movement speed from tactical advantage passive combined with it helps with kiting etc. though a tank build may be better off with SP with Gloom due to it's longer duration.


I feel like you need both SS and SP. How else do you kill reflect without SP? SS lasts for only so long. Most DH go: cal traps (safer) or vault (faster), SS (lingering fog), SP (gloom), and Prep. I feel like those are essential if you want to farm act 3/4. For farming act 1 - 2, you can pretty much use anything.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesk7*
> 
> I feel like you need both SS and SP. How else do you kill reflect without SP? SS lasts for only so long. Most DH go: cal traps (safer) or vault (faster), SS (lingering fog), SP (gloom), and Prep. I feel like those are essential if you want to farm act 3/4. For farming act 1 - 2, you can pretty much use anything.


I like to have like 1K life regen and just run and not attack when I need to heal up







though it may not be the best method. Other things can be done like extra discipline on items +Prep with backup plan helps for a bunch of smokescreens, or Nats set for crazy Discipline regen. If you can get some LOH without sacrificing much elsewhere that can help too.

With Gloom though you're taking less damage and healing, in some cases (glass cannon - low hp, high damage, little to no defense) half the duration and taking no damage can be better, and Caltrops though useful with some builds, uses up discipline that could be going into more smokescreens and dealing more damage than the traps. Though I admit I do love just planting caltrops with jagged spikes and running reflect damage mobs in circles and out-life regening them, it can be effective and safe, just slower usually.


----------



## joesk7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I like to have like 1K life regen and just run and not attack when I need to heal up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it may not be the best method. Other things can be done like extra discipline on items +Prep with backup plan helps for a bunch of smokescreens, or Nats set for crazy Discipline regen. If you can get some LOH without sacrificing much elsewhere that can help too.
> With Gloom though you're taking less damage and healing, in some cases (glass cannon - low hp, high damage, little to no defense) half the duration and taking no damage can be better, and Caltrops though useful with some builds, uses up discipline that could be going into more smokescreens and dealing more damage than the traps. Though I admit I do love just planting caltrops with jagged spikes and running reflect damage mobs in circles and out-life regening them, it can be effective and safe, just slower usually.


Your way is interesting. I feel like life regen is still under appreciated by a lot of the players and it is a good alternative. I have nats set so i think my approach is going to differ from regular dhs too.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thanks! Good call on the legendaries... I'll hold off until 1.0.4 to upgrade. I agree though, movement speed is great for farming, but what about max pickup distance? I seem to get a lot more done when pickup range is increased. Now I'm trying to decide I want to go glass cannon/ farming build, or tank build. Again, I'm getting more and more comfortable with kiting and low resist, but I think I'd like a little bit of a damage cushion since getting hit once by a legendary makes me a sad panda.
> Also, I like shadow power for fighting enemies who reflect damage and/ or tough to kill. In your opinion, is it a good ability or is it better to use that slot for something else? Again, I'm open to any and all ideas. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that the more I play with certain abilities, the less likely I am to try new ones out. I want to break through this wall of comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm trying out this build now: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!aYe!YaZbcZ


pick up radius works like a charm but my build is meant to use it for a purpose.. not just for farming.. but if you just want to farm gold with pickup radius farm hell with 300% gold find and a radius of around 40yard at least.. and even more if you can.. since its hell you wont need uber dps

or if you can have 300% gold find with good dps to speed farm act 1 then go ahead


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesk7*
> 
> Your way is interesting. I feel like life regen is still under appreciated by a lot of the players and it is a good alternative. I have nats set so i think my approach is going to differ from regular dhs too.


The argument for Life Regeneration VS LoH is endless because both are great for sustaining in the game. The general rule of thumb is LoH for melee characters (monks and barbs) and life regeneration for ranged characters (wizard/witch doctor/demon hunters). The reason for this is because melee characters generally have attack fairly fast and a lot and have huge health pools while range characters usually have smaller health pools and rely on kiting or nuking. When you are up close and personal like a monk or barb typically is, the benefits of getting life per hit greatly exceed the much slower life regeneration, which acts per tick (as opposed to a second which would be tick-tock). Range players that spend more time running away have time to heal up as they retreat and due to their smaller health pools, they generally heal up fairly fast as well. Of course there are some exceptions, notably melee wizards, that benefit from LoH more than Life Regeneration. There can also be made a conditional argument that life regeneration can better sustain you if you are disabled or otherwise unable to attack the enemies, but this is only if you do not have attacks that sustain themselves after you have been disabled. Either way, both are good and its great to have some combination of both.


----------



## Ploppytheman

I have barely played the last two weeks because this game is just trash. Playing this game just constantly remind me how crappy it is. I have tried to play a few times but I can't even get to a 5stack before quitting, and a 5stack doesnt take me long to get. I mean there are SOOOOO many problems with diablo 3 and they are covered pretty heavily in many forums but I actually enjoy grinding if there is some challenge or efficiency goal.

The real problem is loot. Its already annoying and I have accepted that 90% of loot is instant obvious vendor trash, I dont even smash them anymore I just vendor, and if its not ilvl 63 its probably trash anyway. But even with that I come out with quite a few sellable items. But it is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tedious to list things on the AH. The grinding itself isnt bad but when I have to check so many items and then list and hope they sell I just cant do it. Its so boring. Its so tedious. The time between looting and getting your reward is so far there is a massive disconnect. Getting good loot isnt fun because you know how much more work is ahead of you and getting gold is just adding numbers, just like you add numbers to your gear. Why can't I search for an item like my item automatically? Why do I have to look for every attribute and change them, you cant even use hotkeys to filter through the list you have manually drag/scroll. Even if you organize your bags its still super tedious. It takes forever to price things on AH and if you are wrong you wait forever to pay for ur mistake so it lead to a massive undercut war. I have to undercut be at least 35% to have a chance to sell its more like 50% now. You should be able to set a compare item tool to have like -10 or 10% stats on each stat whichever is larger and search for similar items, and then click a little checkbox next to stats you dont want to compare, like thorns. Or you could have options to not even compare a lot of stats because many are worthless.

This is coming from someone who ENJOYS the AH/economy/market side of games and I have always made a ton of currency in those. I consider market to be pvp so I enjoy it lol. Its always the best way to make gold in any game really. Anyone can grind and grind since d3 is so simple any moron can play it, but you need to have some sort of skill to make yourself valuable, like pvp or market. I always have around 100 unpriced maybe items and around 20 priced 100k+ items but I cant even get myself to relist them because its so boring and annoying to see nothing sell. The pop is dead and there is no demand for mediocre items, and like 99.9% of items fall into that category.

Why there is a limit to auctions in the first place let alone not allowing you to cancel them is so stupid I cant even imagine what they are thinking. I mean if too much loot is gonna clog up the AH (which all those sub 100k items do) why make such terrible loot drop? Why not make it so a lot LESS loot drops but much better quality and make it so salving higher ilvl items give something worth some value or just make vendoring 60+ rares worth a LOT of gold and save everyone the trouble of having to list garbage. I mean if blizzard makes loot worse due to whats on the AH cant they make worse loot not drop since there are a ton of good weapons on AH, why should trash keep dropping when they market is saturated with items well above it?!??!!? At this point in the game I dont think any sub 63 except ring/amulet should even drop because they literally are worth nothing. Its not fun to have to vendor all that and a lot of people just skip everything they know is trash items. If I have 500k in repairs (extremely exaggerated) as a glass cannon is it really worth it to spend all that time on crap items? Not really because I make a ton of gold and repairs are such a small % it doesnt matter. At the same time repair costs, respawn timers, and running back should all be removed as well. I should be able to mark a place that I can teleport to at any time I want and it should be for every class. Too much of the game isnt actually fighting.

This game isnt good as is but with RMAH it was worth playing. But with all the tedious crap and the AH which if failing b/c of everyone quitting and insane good items already up for cheap there isn't any reason to keep playing. There is no patch that will fix the tedious redundant low reward grind with no constant progress and tedious nature of the AH and to actually get rewards for your grinding. And even if there was you can beat inferno with a few million in gear because of all the severe nerfs along with much much better gear available for almost nothing.

I just checked and a 1000dps socketed bow goes for sub 50k. I paid 1.8m gold for a 800dps socketed bow when I was clearing act 2 per nerfs, and no, I wasnt abusing smokescreen or nether tentacles. I didnt use smokescreen until the snake men because there is no other effecient way to deal with it and I first used nether tentacles on inferno belial because it was so laggy I couldnt beat him, invis instagib snake men with crap melee system and 300-500ms and lag spikes? Had like 25k dps or so i think. Cool blizzard, cool. Act 1 was a joke. Act 2 was pretty easy with a few adjustments, Act 3 soul lashers were ******ed stupid but act 3 was super easy even with 5ft wide spears and faster than light fireballs that hit you from 10ft away. Act 4 was a joke up to Diablo which is just an rng fight hoping ur shadow clone doesnt isntagib you. It might take a while with a lot of deaths but the game was easily beatable. Now the game is actually easy. So anyone with half a brain can beat inferno with super OP gear and then what? Continually grind the same crap so you can continually grind the same crap faster? RMAH was never worth the time really but at least you could make something, now its pretty impossible to sell anything at all that isnt godly, but most of the players left only want the godly gear so its demand is even higher with no real way to get the gold except to find equally godly gear on your own which makes the rewards even further spread out over time and provides less motivation to play because you only get something good once every 10hours or so with no other form of progression such as leveling or even getting more gold, often I lose gold grinding or make a million or less.

TLR
Bad game is bad. Quit for a week, seriously just dont play, then try to come back to play this terrible game, you won't be able to.


----------



## MasterRy88

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MasterRy88-1441/hero/6505039

Thats my current build, ive just been farming act 1 and I usually never die. What do I need to work on to get to act 3 ??? Also are my skills and passives set properly?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterRy88*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MasterRy88-1441/hero/6505039
> Thats my current build, ive just been farming act 1 and I usually never die. What do I need to work on to get to act 3 ??? Also are my skills and passives set properly?


Well to get to act 3 you have to get past act 2 and Belial first.







Most barbs that I know who are farming act 3 are using WW builds with high LoH and crit. Regardless, all barbs benefit from LoH and honestly it looks like you could use a lot more and also some life regeneration. Another thing I would suggest is to pick up some cheap sage seekers to get guaranteed 50+ resistances and 12% movement speed.


----------



## MasterRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well to get to act 3 you have to get past act 2 and Belial first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most barbs that I know who are farming act 3 are using WW builds with high LoH and crit. Regardless, all barbs benefit from LoH and honestly it looks like you could use a lot more and also some life regeneration. Another thing I would suggest is to pick up some cheap sage seekers to get guaranteed 50+ resistances and 12% movement speed.


Ok thanks for the advice. Yeah I know I def need more LOH but its sooo freaking expensive! I refuse to use the real money auction house so ive just been farming trying to get decent items to sell and then buy some good stuff. I think I have almost 2 mil, just trying to decide the best way to spend it

Boots are a good idea ill have to look into that


----------



## doco

D3 duping is still happening. no matter how many times blizzard tries to patch it, people will always find a loophole somewhere

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6307521920

i regret buying the game at launch but i made some decent cash off RMAH before i quit to cover the initial cost of the game and hours i put into it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just picked this up from the auction house for 500K gold. I think it's worth it.


----------



## FlawleZ

Good LoH and Life steal on that one. Just bonuses to a decent crit weap. Looks like you got a good deal to me. Weaps like that used to never go for less than 5 Mil+


----------



## HarrisLam

ya....high damage is easy, all the right stats on the same item is hard as hell


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> snippidy-doo-da


A lot of this I have also said before regarding the loot and higher lvl 60+ rares. I truely believe that if blizzard addresses the AH (how it functions) and then provided a better crafting or reward experience for tossing trash rares or even something competitive to make you think about tossing semi-good to good rares... then it would slowly fix the economy and drastically improve the game.

And I really do think it will come in time... Who knows how long... but I do think eventually it will. And in the future, people WILL decided to play again, if even for a day to see what has changed, and I believe they will enjoy it.

Also, the amount of rares is a bit ridic too I agree. Improve quality range of rolls on rares, and make them less plentiful. This is essential to long term flourishing economy as well. I was shocked the first day I started playing I had an entire stash filled with rares by the end of the day. ZERO MF. Haha. I thought it was too good to be true until I realized that rares aint nothin and legendary was even less haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just picked this up from the auction house for 500K gold. I think it's worth it.


This is GREAT for the price! This is almost exactly like what I use for my tank wiz. Mine has closer to 800 dps, almost 900 LoH, 3% life leech and +about 50% cri dmg with +100something intel. Great wand tho for that price! I paid a grip for mine weeks ago... Sorry don't have my actual stats... i'm at work right now


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Almost feel motivated to try to beat Inferno pre 1.4, but I don't think it will happen, haven't touched the game since the original week I bought it and hauled arse all the way to Inferno Act 2 then got burnt out.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Almost feel motivated to try to beat Inferno pre 1.4, but I don't think it will happen, haven't touched the game since the original week I bought it and hauled arse all the way to Inferno Act 2 then got burnt out.


^^^ same


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Almost feel motivated to try to beat Inferno pre 1.4, but I don't think it will happen, haven't touched the game since the original week I bought it and hauled arse all the way to Inferno Act 2 then got burnt out.


Do it!

Edit: Oh, and it's easier than ever to upgrade gear before EVERYONE comes back to try out PvP. ...and a good amount WILL come back, if only for a day...


----------



## StaticFX

i gotta say.... for all the people that think the game is trash... hate it... etc... there are still a lot of people playing it.

I myself, have still not beaten Inferno (hell, cant barely live into Act II! LOL)

But, i am actually having fun farming act I - i have been pushing my MF up and got it to 125 without NV) and my DPS is now 51451 without SS
having fun pushing it... (ok, so me res is about 80 lol so if a monster farts at me i die)
AND I still get to re-play the game with the other classes.
so.. no complaints here, looking forward to the MF changes and the hopefully better stats on items.

anyone know what the maintenance is today? short one..(or so they say)


----------



## Nw0rb

I find it funny kids still complain about how bad this game is... and always talking in the diablo 3 section you don't even play anymore so no one cares about your 2 cents.


----------



## chaosblade02

If something I post about Diablo III convinces one person to not buy this game, and not support Blizzard, then I consider it a success. That is why so many people are posting negative things about D3 on Diablo III boards is to warn the unsuspecting gamer about how terrible this game is.

I wish Blizzard would go bankrupt and never make another game again. Wishful thinking, but we can all hope for something, right?


----------



## Magariz

Becuase we are simply stating our opinion of how we wer disapointed with the game. I am one of those people. I can farm A1 and A2 but choose not to after having farmed for many hours over a week and did not find a single item worth selling. It has so much potential but they did miss the mark and there are many things I dislike about it. Hopefully the next couple patches will fix some of these issues. While many people still play, there is something to be said about how many people stopped playing in such a short period of time.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> If something I post about Diablo III convinces one person to not buy this game, and not support Blizzard, then I consider it a success. That is why so many people are posting negative things about D3 on Diablo III boards is to warn the unsuspecting gamer about how terrible this game is.
> I wish Blizzard would go bankrupt and never make another game again. Wishful thinking, but we can all hope for something, right?


Catching many fish?

Heres a bite; I think people who picked up Diablo 3 for their first time right now will thoroughly enjoy it! Reason is normal-hell is fun and seemlessly progressive. Inferno is where it gets tough. However, at this point, items that were at one time outrageously priced are now in the easily affordable with a mediocre grind range. I was seeing some AWESOME 1 hand weapons in the 8-900 dps range with LoH high base stats... crit dmg... the works going from anywhere from 1 mil to 5 mil. Which is easily attainable from some moderate act one farming for a couple days.

The prices on AH had me shocked originally when I first logged in to AH and saw 100-900 MILLION gold for items... my jaw literally dropped at the stupidity. I'm talking within first week of release. I was thinking to myself "people are just experimenting with the AH to see how it works and don't really want to sell the items", but lo and behold they were indeed selling them at those prices, and there were people in that price range who could afford to buy them! I was shocked. The botters, farmers... what have you ruined it from the start. I had invested at least 8 hours a day for a week straight on release... and I was no where near the realm of the cheaters/exploiters. I was pissed.

Anyway, as you can imagine, this trend only carried on... Until about now however, now that botters and cheaters alike have realized there is not as much profit in diablo 3 as say going back to their original shenanigans games they broke from to exploit the most anticipated game of the decade.

Therefore, we still see a trickle effect from players who have been grinding since day one, who feel they are still entitled to selling good rares at the outrageous prices seen in the past... but if you ask me, AH prices right now are what I expected them to be the first time I ever logged into the AH. So, this is a positive sign for me... and I think in general, with the patches continuously coming, and things discussed in previous posts, I think new players will actually have a very enjoyable experience if they started now, bypassing all of the B.S. that us guys had to deal with from the start.


----------



## lemans81

I feel let down by blizzard as well, but its not blizzards fault....its the companies that have purchased it, as well as WoW's success financially. But the blizzard of old days, (warcraft 1-2/Starcraft/Diablo 1-2 and maybe even warcraft 3) those games had so much more soul to them. I know you can't weigh that, but these new games miss it. Starcraft 2 succeeds where D3 fails because its more of a minor fix, new toys, and graphic upgrade....they didn't try to reinvent the wheel, so its a pretty enjoyable game. D3 instead of fixing, new toys, and graphics....they tried to make it very similiar to WoW play. Sadly all of us old timers who remember D2 and D1, don't feel the same love. But I pride myself on being open to new things, so D3 standing alone is a decent game, no better or worse than most I have played lately. D3 lacks the soul of D2 and I don't see myself addicted to it for 5+ years like D2...but I think it has 9-14 months of casual play time in it, maybe another 10 months if they bring a decent expansion in a reasonable time. If I think about D2 and directly compare D3 to it....I feel nothing but contempt and anger towards the development team.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> snip


I personally have very little hope in the Blizzard dev team thus far with all the hidden undocumented nerfs and what not as well as game decisions made to push people towards the RMAH. Maybe 1.0.4 will legitimately change that, but I highly doubt that and believe that it will come with additional "hidden footprints" that the patch notes fail to include. That is what really pissed me off about 1.0.3. On the other hand, to me, Morhaime's letter to the community and the release of the patch preview almost feels like a sign of desperation; the player base has been dropping like flies and the game literally cannot sustain itself. So from that perspective 1.0.4 might be legitimately beneficial to the player base. We will see, but for me personally, Blizzard has dropped the ball big time and I will not soon forget or forgive. It is like a stray dog taking a huge dump at your front door and then begging for scraps. Sorry Blizzard, but you messed up big time.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Catching many fish?
> Heres a bite; I think people who picked up Diablo 3 for their first time right now will thoroughly enjoy it! Reason is normal-hell is fun and seemlessly progressive. Inferno is where it gets tough. However, at this point, items that were at one time outrageously priced are now in the easily affordable with a mediocre grind range. I was seeing some AWESOME 1 hand weapons in the 8-900 dps range with LoH high base stats... crit dmg... the works going from anywhere from 1 mil to 5 mil. Which is easily attainable from some moderate act one farming for a couple days.
> The prices on AH had me shocked originally when I first logged in to AH and saw 100-900 MILLION gold for items... my jaw literally dropped at the stupidity. I'm talking within first week of release. I was thinking to myself "people are just experimenting with the AH to see how it works and don't really want to sell the items", but lo and behold they were indeed selling them at those prices, and there were people in that price range who could afford to buy them! I was shocked. The botters, farmers... what have you ruined it from the start. I had invested at least 8 hours a day for a week straight on release... and I was no where near the realm of the cheaters/exploiters. I was pissed.
> Anyway, as you can imagine, this trend only carried on... Until about now however, now that botters and cheaters alike have realized there is not as much profit in diablo 3 as say going back to their original shenanigans games they broke from to exploit the most anticipated game of the decade.
> Therefore, we still see a trickle effect from players who have been grinding since day one, who feel they are still entitled to selling good rares at the outrageous prices seen in the past... but if you ask me, AH prices right now are what I expected them to be the first time I ever logged into the AH. So, this is a positive sign for me... and I think in general, with the patches continuously coming, and things discussed in previous posts, I think new players will actually have a very enjoyable experience if they started now, bypassing all of the B.S. that us guys had to deal with from the start.


i dont know, i am still seeing insane prices on crappy items. You have to dig and check a lot to get a good deal. I also cant see that these items are selling, because when i get something good or better than items on the AH that are listed for millions... im lucky if i get 200K. I had one item (a good bow that, according to the AH should be worth 1M to 5M) i couldnt sell it.....i last listed it for 375K and still did not sell. so i still have it.

IMO the AH is broken.... and the botters/gold sellers are still rampant. Thats why the prices are insane. I think they need to remove the ability to trade for gold between players.
1) that will stop the spammers because they will have no way to get you the money
2) that will stop the constant player spams of WTS

I find that its more fun to find random people to just trade stuff... or give it away









Edit: Question... how slow is the server status page to update?? servers shut down 1hr and 15 mins ago and the status still shows up lol nice work


----------



## mav451

Lol we should just call it "Look! hidden nerfprints" from now on.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Catching many fish?
> Heres a bite; I think people who picked up Diablo 3 for their first time right now will thoroughly enjoy it! Reason is normal-hell is fun and seemlessly progressive. Inferno is where it gets tough. However, at this point, items that were at one time outrageously priced are now in the easily affordable with a mediocre grind range. I was seeing some AWESOME 1 hand weapons in the 8-900 dps range with LoH high base stats... crit dmg... the works going from anywhere from 1 mil to 5 mil. Which is easily attainable from some moderate act one farming for a couple days.
> The prices on AH had me shocked originally when I first logged in to AH and saw 100-900 MILLION gold for items... my jaw literally dropped at the stupidity. I'm talking within first week of release. I was thinking to myself "people are just experimenting with the AH to see how it works and don't really want to sell the items", but lo and behold they were indeed selling them at those prices, and there were people in that price range who could afford to buy them! I was shocked. The botters, farmers... what have you ruined it from the start. I had invested at least 8 hours a day for a week straight on release... and I was no where near the realm of the cheaters/exploiters. I was pissed.
> Anyway, as you can imagine, this trend only carried on... Until about now however, now that botters and cheaters alike have realized there is not as much profit in diablo 3 as say going back to their original shenanigans games they broke from to exploit the most anticipated game of the decade.
> Therefore, we still see a trickle effect from players who have been grinding since day one, who feel they are still entitled to selling good rares at the outrageous prices seen in the past... but if you ask me, AH prices right now are what I expected them to be the first time I ever logged into the AH. So, this is a positive sign for me... and I think in general, with the patches continuously coming, and things discussed in previous posts, I think new players will actually have a very enjoyable experience if they started now, bypassing all of the B.S. that us guys had to deal with from the start.


I didn't like D3, because I didn't find myself having much fun while playing it. The game was a chore, and also boring. Same acts, same enemies, same story, repeated over and over again. The content simply wasn't good enough or fun enough to keep repeating it with progressively harder difficulties each time. At no point in time did I ever feel any of my characters were unique or were "My build", there is no player input on character development, everyone gets the same stats, skills, runes at the same levels. Ideally everyone aims for basically the same affixes with gear, making compromises due only to budget. Everyone wants Mainstat + VIT + Crit + Crit damage + All resist + life on hit. This skill aspect of this game isn't hard to master, and I'd wager anyone that played normal to inferno has already mastered the use of that particular character, and inferno is just a 100% gear check. You might figure you have to start kiting when you previously didn't have to but that is a change made on the fly, and learned very quickly. Out of all the games I played in my years that actually required skill, Diablo 3 didn't feel like one of them.

Also, every single piece of equipment I used on any of my characters was from the AH, I never once found a piece of gear myself that I would actually use. This held true from my Barbarian from normal all the way to inferno. I didn't get any thrill from finding loot, because I simply didn't find anything, ever. 99% of the stuff I found, I vendored, and that includes 99% of the rares. Never personally found anything useful for me, and rarely found something that might be useful enough to someone else to get a decent price for. They must have intentionally set the drop rates to absolutely abysmal levels for anything useful to encourage people to use the auction house.

D3 is the only game in my 20+ years of gaming that is currently sitting in a landfill. That is right, I put the disk and the box in the trash and never looked back. I guess there is a first time for everything. The only reason I even got this game, was to play with my brother, but we both found ourselves not really enjoying it. And they also intentionally made this game more difficult for people teaming up. If you got 2 people that individually are undergeared, teaming up is only going to make life more difficult for both people. There were many areas of the game where we were forced to split up so we could progress. Hell mode Izulal was one of them. Basically get froze, GGs. Unbeatable on a team, face rolled him solo. What is the point of teaming again?


----------



## StaticFX

i agree about the teaming up... yes, it should be a bit more difficult since you have more people, but, they made it insanely difficult


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I feel let down by blizzard as well, but its not blizzards fault....its the companies that have purchased it, as well as WoW's success financially. But the blizzard of old days, (warcraft 1-2/Starcraft/Diablo 1-2 and maybe even warcraft 3) those games had so much more soul to them. I know you can't weigh that, but these new games miss it. Starcraft 2 succeeds where D3 fails because its more of a minor fix, new toys, and graphic upgrade....they didn't try to reinvent the wheel, so its a pretty enjoyable game. D3 instead of fixing, new toys, and graphics....they tried to make it very similiar to WoW play. Sadly all of us old timers who remember D2 and D1, don't feel the same love. But I pride myself on being open to new things, so D3 standing alone is a decent game, no better or worse than most I have played lately. D3 lacks the soul of D2 and I don't see myself addicted to it for 5+ years like D2...but I think it has 9-14 months of casual play time in it, maybe another 10 months if they bring a decent expansion in a reasonable time. If I think about D2 and directly compare D3 to it....I feel nothing but contempt and anger towards the development team.


Could not have said it better.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i agree about the teaming up... yes, it should be a bit more difficult since you have more people, but, they made it insanely difficult


the way how D2 handled more players with more mobs was better than D3 insane buff on HP + Armor and other stuff


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the way how D2 handled more players with more mobs was better than D3 insane buff on HP + Armor and other stuff


The only thing D3 is better at than D2 is the improved graphics and arguably the fighting mechanics.

Items? D2 was far better. We had gems, charms, rune words, skulls, and diamonds.
Itemization? D2 was far better. We had useable loot.
Maps? D2 was far better. Maps were much bigger and more dynamic.
Bosses? Bosses were far more challenging in D2. Bosses in D3 are simply mini games and pansies.
Spell Builds? D2 was far better. Hammerdin, avenger, javazon, trap assassin, bowazon, ect.
Storyline? D2 was far better and you only had to go through it the required times to reach end game and after that, it was open world sandbox
Replay ability? D2 has spanned almost a decade of fun for people. D3 started dying after a month.

The list goes on and on. D3 is chump change compared to the polished gem of a game that was D2 and D2: LOD


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The only thing D3 is better at than D2 is the improved graphics and arguably the fighting mechanics.
> Items? D2 was far better. We had gems, charms, rune words, skulls, and diamonds.
> Itemization? D2 was far better. We had useable loot.
> Maps? D2 was far better. Maps were much bigger and more dynamic.
> Bosses? Bosses were far more challenging in D2. Bosses in D3 are simply mini games and pansies.
> Spell Builds? D2 was far better. Hammerdin, avenger, javazon, trap assassin, bowazon, ect.
> Storyline? D2 was far better and you only had to go through it the required times to reach end game and after that, it was open world sandbox
> Replay ability? D2 has spanned almost a decade of fun for people. D3 started dying after a month.
> The list goes on and on. D3 is chump change compared to the polished gem of a game that was D2 and D2: LOD


You don't remember D2 when it just came out do you?

D2 was about where D3 is now, except in D2 your toons were left over powered instead of nerfing everything due to no RMAH. You would have interesting builds (no synergies), but things like blink strike (with a stat "freezes enemies") were very OP. Part of the fun in D2 was the brokenness / hacking. There were many more rare items in circulation, people would just drop white rings, and bugged items in games.

If you don't remember white rings, they have 95% elemental absorb, + masive damage, + tons of life leach, so a lvl 1 would toss it on and tear through the lower levels. (This and rushing made leveling multiple characters fun).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> You don't remember D2 when it just came out do you?
> D2 was about where D3 is now, except in D2 your toons were left over powered instead of nerfing everything due to no RMAH. You would have interesting builds (no synergies), but things like blink strike (with a stat "freezes enemies") were very OP. Part of the fun in D2 was the brokenness / hacking. There were many more rare items in circulation, people would just drop white rings, and bugged items in games.
> If you don't remember white rings, they have 95% elemental absorb, + masive damage, + tons of life leach, so a lvl 1 would toss it on and tear through the lower levels. (This and rushing made leveling multiple characters fun).


I vaguely remember D2 being quite broken when it was first released (it has been a while and my memory has not improved with age) as well as the influx of hacked items in public games. Personally, the rampant hacking and bots did not affect me as I only played with friends in private Closed games. However, the game was still FUN for me it all its broken glory, because Diablo has always been about mass slaughtering demons from Hell. Bosses were also coded to be able be able to drop certain items eventually, so players knew they would be rewarded eventually for their efforts. A good example for instance, I could farm NM Andariel enough times and eventually get a SoJ. The itemization and lack of quality boss drops makes this all but impossible in D3. I can kill the Butcher as many times as I want and the odds of me getting ANYTHING worthwhile is very, very slim. I suppose what I am trying to say was even from the start, D2 was very fun for me. I just never really felt the same way about D3. Maybe I have grown older and have become more cynical in my older age, but D3 seemed very unpolished and crappy after Act 1 for me. I have more than expressed my negative views already, so I am going to stop here about this topic and simply continue helping other people and wait until 1.0.4 to see if D3 is still worth my time.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I feel let down by blizzard as well, but its not blizzards fault....its the companies that have purchased it, as well as WoW's success financially. But the blizzard of old days, (warcraft 1-2/Starcraft/Diablo 1-2 and maybe even warcraft 3) those games had so much more soul to them. I know you can't weigh that, but these new games miss it. Starcraft 2 succeeds where D3 fails because its more of a minor fix, new toys, and graphic upgrade....they didn't try to reinvent the wheel, so its a pretty enjoyable game. D3 instead of fixing, new toys, and graphics....they tried to make it very similiar to WoW play. Sadly all of us old timers who remember D2 and D1, don't feel the same love. But I pride myself on being open to new things, so D3 standing alone is a decent game, no better or worse than most I have played lately. D3 lacks the soul of D2 and I don't see myself addicted to it for 5+ years like D2...but I think it has 9-14 months of casual play time in it, maybe another 10 months if they bring a decent expansion in a reasonable time. If I think about D2 and directly compare D3 to it....I feel nothing but contempt and anger towards the development team.


i believe the word you are looking for is NORTH







it's blizzard NORTH that is missing from the equation


----------



## JadedFloridian

They just posted a new blog talking about legendary items, I haven't read the whole thing yet but they're adding new effects to items, more than I expected!

Click


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> They just posted a new blog talking about legendary items, I haven't read the whole thing yet but they're adding new effects to items, more than I expected!
> Click


omg they nailed the legendary part :O


----------



## StaticFX

oh hell yeah!! thats what they shouldve been to start!!!


----------



## HarrisLam

them fire walker boots look like billion items


----------



## StaticFX

yes.. those will be some HIGH PRICED items in the AH... first items i have seen that might be worth over 50 million (for real - not just because someone wants lots of gold)


----------



## HarrisLam

on a side note about item prices, i was searching for items for my friend with wizard and i came acrossa helm

like 249 int, 44 vit, +18x armor to a total of 6xx, and critical hit gains over 10 arcane power

all that for a price if 6000

my friend was going for the crit tank build and his current helm has crit on it, so i didnt buy that for him

but then i said HEY, if int helms are like that what about my DH? my helm only has 142 dex...

searched for dex over 190 and nothing else

lowest buyout 800,000

the next one is 3mil

WHAT THE EFF?


----------



## Fr0sty

a sword that summons an angel to fight by your side?

pants that make you feel like ghom..

boots that give you molten abbility?

chest armor that has 100% gold find

winning


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> a sword that summons an angel to fight by your side?
> pants that make you feel like ghom..
> boots that give you molten abbility?
> chest armor that has 100% gold find
> winning


I have a sense that the molten ability will be way too weak to do anything you wish to do

Now all we need is a "GET OVER HERE" ability to fuse with that stupid molten

but yeah, even though I'm dam sure I'm switching over to GW2, overall these are great changes, they are finally heading the right direction. Let's just hope that they don't turn around again, and I would have the mood to launch the game for a good run with my friends in between my weekly GW2 sections

Because as of right now, I had a good 1 hour last night right after maintenance was done, I fired up the game, checked and dealt with the AH, I sat there doing nothing for 30 seconds and I thought to myself "well.......I don't really wanna......lets close the game and chat with my friend on msn" and I did that.

it had been getting worse day by day and it's already at this stage now.


----------



## Sainesk

*gets rid of all gear and re-gears all my classes for like 1 mil* seriously though, with items this good and the lv 61/62 weapon buffs, I expect current items will plummet soon after that patch releases...

and yay, Witch Doctor pets looking one step closer to viable with that mojo they show... supporting ranged Barbs and Melee wizards is sweet too, might as-well reverse the attack speed nerf if they're adding all this overpowered stuff


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> **gets rid of all gear and re-gears all my classes for like 1 mil** seriously though, with items this good and the lv 61/62 weapon buffs, I expect current items will plummet soon after that patch releases...
> and yay, Witch Doctor pets looking one step closer to viable with that mojo they show...


Hmm.....I wonder if I want to take that risk.....It's a good point....but my entire item set is probably worth more than 10 mil (that is much lower than what I paid for it)

it's like buying stocks. I bought at $20 mil a long time ago, and (assuming) its only at $10 mil right now. If I sell it and it drops further, I can save some money by buying those items back at a lower price, but its a huge risk because I've officially lose that $10 mil ($20m -> 10m) the second I chose to sell. It's also not a guaranteed matter that I can later find items just as good for the price I sell them now

But in this game situation its at least more secure before it's not likely the price of the gear will rise back up

My explanation is probably crap, hope you understand what I'm trying to say


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> on a side note about item prices, i was searching for items for my friend with wizard and i came acrossa helm
> like 249 int, 44 vit, +18x armor to a total of 6xx, and critical hit gains over 10 arcane power
> all that for a price if 6000
> my friend was going for the crit tank build and his current helm has crit on it, so i didnt buy that for him
> but then i said HEY, if int helms are like that what about my DH? my helm only has 142 dex...
> searched for dex over 190 and nothing else
> lowest buyout 800,000
> the next one is 3mil
> WHAT THE EFF?


Different pieces of armor have different max values for each stat. This page lists the max possible for pretty much everything except for sets/legendary items - http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/

The new legendary items look nice and this is just a teaser of whats coming with new items. I'm still waiting to see what they say about the whole mf swap thing and the buff they mentioned in the preview notes. I have a few 10-60m items I found the last few days I cant decide to sell now or wait until after the patch when everyone is stacking mf to find the new items. What do you guys think?


----------



## unfriend

Hey guys, if possible, could someone post up the blog notes from tonight about legendaries. I am at work right now and unable to view battle.net. =(

Thanks.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Different pieces of armor have different max values for each stat. This page lists the max possible for pretty much everything except for sets/legendary items - http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/


*edit :* nvm was being stupid


----------



## TheYonderGod

Here's my drops of today










Wow I was lucky today, it's sooo rare for me to get anything that is even worth selling at all (worth selling to me means that it will sell at all for over like 10-20k)

How much do you guys think that dagger is worth? Similar items are listed for a TON but there's no bids and I don't think anyone is buying them for that price.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> *gets rid of all gear and re-gears all my classes for like 1 mil* seriously though, with items this good and the lv 61/62 weapon buffs, I expect current items will plummet soon after that patch releases...
> and yay, Witch Doctor pets looking one step closer to viable with that mojo they show... supporting ranged Barbs and Melee wizards is sweet too, might as-well reverse the attack speed nerf if they're adding all this overpowered stuff


reducing cooldowns is nothing to patch the problem.. i expect something else major otherwise the pet fix is a joke

but seeing how they improved legendary i cannot think they would only reduce cooldowns and be done with it

as long as they do something to improve resistance or health pool of pets its a good thing


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here's my drops of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I was lucky today, it's sooo rare for me to get anything that is even worth selling at all (worth selling to me means that it will sell at all for over like 10-20k)
> How much do you guys think that dagger is worth? Similar items are listed for a TON but there's no bids and I don't think anyone is buying them for that price.


Try to go to RMAH with that daggor

Try to search for items that already have the gem bonus, for example for greens you search crit dmg 50%, etc

isn't there a gem on weapon that gives LoH? try that one also.

For other items you can try your luck in GAH.

That is a VERY good day for you


----------



## psyclum

all this talk about 1.0.4 is essentially blizzard trying to create a "re-release" of the game trying to drive as much traffic as possible back into the game... the 1st week after 1.0.4 will be candyland. everything is going to drop on the 2nd or 3rd kill and everybody will be fat and happy. BUT, very soon we're back on the treadmill again... BELIEVE it. their GOAL is still RMAH profitability. they are just trying to drive traffic back into the game so there is even the slightest chance of revitalizing the RMAH...

see pass all the gold glitter they are putting in your face and realize this is just a phase to get people back. once that phase is over, the crap that is D3 will show its face again... remember what is NOT going to benefit the RMAH will NOT be staying in the game... they will make it so that inferno is EASIER then normal/nightmare on the 1st week after 1.0.4... then they'll come back and say oh we went too far and the nerf bat will be swinging again..

try not to be the 3 year old with a ice cream bar dangling in front of his face and start thinking like an adult again please


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> all this talk about 1.0.4 is essentially blizzard trying to create a "re-release" of the game trying to drive as much traffic as possible back into the game... the 1st week after 1.0.4 will be candyland. everything is going to drop on the 2nd or 3rd kill and everybody will be fat and happy. BUT, very soon we're back on the treadmill again... BELIEVE it. their GOAL is still RMAH profitability. they are just trying to drive traffic back into the game so there is even the slightest chance of revitalizing the RMAH...
> see pass all the gold glitter they are putting in your face and realize this is just a phase to get people back. once that phase is over, the crap that is D3 will show its face again... remember what is NOT going to benefit the RMAH will NOT be staying in the game... they will make it so that inferno is EASIER then normal/nightmare on the 1st week after 1.0.4... then they'll come back and say oh we went too far and the nerf bat will be swinging again..
> try not to be the 3 year old with a ice cream bar dangling in front of his face and start thinking like an adult again please


Yeah, I would say this is pretty much how I see it as well.

My honest opinion is that 1.04 is what the D3 should have been at the release date. Everything from launch until now has simply been an open beta.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfriend*
> 
> Yeah, I would say this is pretty much how I see it as well.
> My honest opinion is that 1.04 is what the D3 should have been at the release date. Everything from launch until now has simply been an open beta.


So you supported them launching without PvP? Not an attack, honest question. I only ask because I feel like there are A LOT more things that should have been included/different at launch. I think 1.04 is a good step in the right direction but its not a big step and it won't mean much unless they KEEP stepping in this direction.


----------



## unfriend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> So you supported them launching without PvP? Not an attack, honest question. I only ask because I feel like there are A LOT more things that should have been included/different at launch. I think 1.04 is a good step in the right direction but its not a big step and it won't mean much unless they KEEP stepping in this direction.


Absolutely not, however we knew for some time before launch that PvP would not be included on launch day, so that is somewhat of a moot point IMO. Would I have liked to see PvP included upon release. Sure. I don't know anyone who wouldn't, but I honestly feel that even when implemented, PvP done the way Blizzard is proposing is going to be a joke regardless of when it gets released. PvP needs to be user defined, whether it is 1v1, 2v2. PK, or FFA. Whatever the PLAYER wants, not how Blizzard feels we should duel.

THAT is not what I am talking about. I am talking about all of the nerfs, changes, bug-fixes, tweaks and exploits addressed that have been done up to and including 1.04 from launch until now. Legendaries being LEGENDARY. There are so many things that should be done to this game, but those have been stated time and time again, so it is redundant to state them again. This is a step, as you stated, but I agree wholeheartedly that the forward progress in this direction needs to be maintained.

What I was more or less saying is that 1.04 sounds and feels more like what should have been included at launch. I should have chosen wording more appropriately in the last post.


----------



## -SE7EN-

firewalkers on a ww barb.


----------



## AllGamer

hmm.. after watching the video and the blog regarding the 1.04 legendary changes, it actually seemed enough to tease me back into the game









there's a bunch of nice new affixes i'll definitely be hunting for to try new builds

specially the burning road boots, are great for a kiter like the DH

the sky splitter that summons and angel is nice as well, just like the other one that summons a demon with the fire chain

the problem is... chances of finding those are extremely rare

all the time i've played D3 only 2 legendary pieces dropped, well 3, but that one sucked so much i just NPCed it was a crappy low level 30 axe with horrible stats

it'd be nice if they make a scroll of re-roll for existing legendary sets

guess i'll be shopping for a new set once they are up in GAH/RMAH


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I vaguely remember D2 being quite broken when it was first released (it has been a while and my memory has not improved with age) as well as the influx of hacked items in public games. Personally, the rampant hacking and bots did not affect me as I only played with friends in private Closed games. However, the game was still FUN for me it all its broken glory, because Diablo has always been about mass slaughtering demons from Hell. Bosses were also coded to be able be able to drop certain items eventually, so players knew they would be rewarded eventually for their efforts. A good example for instance, I could farm NM Andariel enough times and eventually get a SoJ. The itemization and lack of quality boss drops makes this all but impossible in D3. I can kill the Butcher as many times as I want and the odds of me getting ANYTHING worthwhile is very, very slim. I suppose what I am trying to say was even from the start, D2 was very fun for me. I just never really felt the same way about D3. Maybe I have grown older and have become more cynical in my older age, but D3 seemed very unpolished and crappy after Act 1 for me. I have more than expressed my negative views already, so I am going to stop here about this topic and simply continue helping other people and wait until 1.0.4 to see if D3 is still worth my time.


I aggree with the drop tables, it would be nice to have certain items more likely to drop from certain bosses.

The #1 thing about the items I dislike about D3 is the linearity. Meaning and ilvl 60 item will almsot always be worse than an ilvl 63 item. D2 used to be about clever mechanics (aura stacking, skill stacking, damage reduction, etc.), D3 is all about the extra 5 main stat, all res, little crit.

The 2 builds that seem to embody what D2 was are the WW tornado build (using a crit mechanic), and the Mage tank (again using crit mechanics).


----------



## Cryosis00

The legendary preview looks good. Hoping the skill change blog will be just as good.

Fear in the back of everyone's mind is that the patch hits and then the next update will nerf/tweak a lot of abilities and items.

That 1500 DPS axe was just sick. I want one, but that thing looks so OP with the 300% CD, with gem, and the bleed dmg.

Firewalkers + fire chain demon proc + WW Barb seems kinda crazy OP. Can't wait to break the game.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> The legendary preview looks good. Hoping the skill change blog will be just as good.
> Fear in the back of everyone's mind is that the patch hits and then the next update will nerf/tweak a lot of abilities and items.
> That 1500 DPS axe was just sick. I want one, but that thing looks so OP with the 300% CD, with gem, and the bleed dmg.
> Firewalkers + fire chain demon proc + WW Barb seems kinda crazy OP. Can't wait to break the game.


that's what make games fun

otherwise it's just boring & mindless grinding for nothing, just like most Korean MMORPG games


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that's what make games fun
> otherwise it's just boring & mindless grinding for nothing, just like most Korean MMORPG games


Exactly, lets hope the fire walk / chains can crit and build rage even faster....


----------



## jbobb

Barbarian change notes for 1.04 are up.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923460/Patch_104_Preview_Barbarian-8_15_2012

Looks like Wizard changes will be up sometime today also. Demon Hunter, Witch Doctor and Monk changes will be posted tomorrow from what I read in the forum notes.

EDIT: Looks like they are not nerfing the WW Tornado build, so anyone out there using it should still be happy.


----------



## Cryosis00

Barb notes look promising. I like how they specifically said that WW barbs will be unchanged.

A lot of these changes make a 2H build mouth watering.

Will reserve final judgement until we can test/play.


----------



## Pidoma

Anyone able to put these notes in a spoiler tag? I can not view anything at work


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Anyone able to put these notes in a spoiler tag? I can not view anything at work





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



One of our primary goals with class changes in patch 1.0.4 is to help improve build diversity. Of course, this has been a goal for the Diablo III development team since launch, but our approach this patch has been a little different. For 1.0.4, we're taking a good look at some of the most unpopular skills for each class, figuring out why they aren't being used in your builds, and then seeing how we can make them better -- either by redesigning how they work or just buffing the hell out of them.
For barbarians, we focused on improving the following areas:

Bash and Cleave are not very attractive compared to Frenzy
Many of the damage-oriented Fury Spenders don't do enough damage to justify the spot on your bar

Fury Generators
Frenzy:

It's easy to see why Frenzy is the most popular Fury Generator right now. It generates a solid amount of Fury, it has the highest single-target damage of any Fury generator, and it has the highest single-target healing using Life on Hit. The bonus attack speed also provides good combat mobility as well as the option to focus all your damage on a single target or distribute it between multiple targets as needed. We're going to buff Bash and Cleave to be viable alternatives to Frenzy for people who would like to try a different play style.
Bash:

From a design perspective, Bash should be the definitive choice when it comes to maximizing your Fury generation. That's not currently the case, and given the current state of the game, this means attacking the problem from two sides. First, we need to make Fury a more attractive resource to build up (which also means making Fury Spenders more attractive, which I talk about below). Second, we're going to increase the amount of Fury generated by Bash from 6 to 8, as well as the amount of weapon damage done by Bash from 150% to 165%. The goal is to make Bash not only a very compelling option if you decide you want to focus on Fury generation, but also an appealing single-target alternative to Frenzy if you don't enjoy its mechanics (like having to manage Frenzy stacks). Currently, Frenzy surpasses Bash in single-target damage as soon as you have your third stack of Frenzy, and it feels like the breakpoint should be around the fourth stack instead. These changes should help better balance the appeal of the two skills.
Cleave:

Looking at the three basic Fury Generators (Frenzy, Bash and Cleave), the role of Cleave is fairly straight-forward: it should be the clear winner when there is more than one target to hit. In a single-target situation, however, Cleave will always perform worse than Bash and Frenzy. While this is intended to a degree, the amount of single-target damage you currently have to give up feels too great to make the trade-off worthwhile. At an extreme, if Cleave did almost exactly the same damage as Bash or Frenzy, but had the ability to hit a second target when one was around, Cleave would definitely become that "clear winner." So, to make it more appealing to some players, our goal is then to find that sweet spot between where Cleave is now and doing the same single-target as Frenzy and Bash. We're going to increase both the damage and proc coefficient on Cleave to close the gap when fighting a single target.

Fury Spenders
For many players, using Hammer of the Ancients, Seismic Slam, or Rend just doesn't seem worth it. To make these skills more attractive, we're going to straight up buff their damage across the board. How much? Well, we noticed that more players use Battle Rage than any of these other Fury Spenders, but Battle Rage is less exciting to use and doesn't quite evoke the same visceral joy. So, we used Battle Rage and Frenzy as our starting point. We basically asked ourselves the question "How much damage would Hammer of the Ancients have to do in order to make Frenzy + Hammer [of the Ancients] as appealing as Frenzy + Battle Rage?" Players who really want to go the extra mile for the most damage could go so far as to combine all three skills together, so we kept that in mind as well.
Hammer of the Ancients vs. Battle Rage was a simple starting point, but we used similar approaches with Seismic Slam, and Rend. The basic idea was: Fury generation isn't attractive to players because Fury spending isn't attractive to players, so what do the numbers need to be to fix that? To continue using Hammer of the Ancients as an example:

We're increasing its base damage from 200% to 325%
We're increasing the damage for Rolling Thunder from 155% to 275%
We're increasing the damage for Smash from 270% to 406%

And to provide another example, here's what we're doing with Rend:

Weapon damage increased from 210% over 3 seconds to 700% over 5 seconds
Lacerate weapon damage increased from 271% over 3 seconds to 903% over 5 seconds
Bloodbath weapon damage increased from 60% over 3 seconds to 100% over 5 second

With these improvements (Whirlwind and Seismic Slam will be receiving similar tweaks to improve their viability), we hope to see Fury Spenders become more appealing for all levels of play.

But What About&#8230;
I'll close by adding that there are no changes planned for either Sprint or Battle Rage, so all you crazy double tornado barbarians will still be able to log in after 1.0.4 goes live and continue with your current build. Or, you can try out some of the new toys we're adding. Either way, we hope you have fun and are looking forward to 1.0.4!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Try to go to RMAH with that daggor
> Try to search for items that already have the gem bonus, for example for greens you search crit dmg 50%, etc
> isn't there a gem on weapon that gives LoH? try that one also.
> For other items you can try your luck in GAH.
> That is a VERY good day for you


he found them all within a 3hours period in act 1

ps: i cannot wait for witch doctor class change notes


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> he found them all within a 3hours period in act 1
> *ps: i cannot wait for witch doctor class change notes*


Same here....cannot wait for witch doctor notes. Not a lot of us WD's out there compared to other classes. Hopefully they saved the best for last. So far, WD is the only class I have played besided barbarian in the beta. I will probably eventually play the others, can't decide between Wizard of Demon Hunter next though.

I got too many other games backlogged right now that I want to play but for some reason I keep playing D3 when I have time to game. I am almost done with Max Payne 3, then I got Darksiders 2, The Darkness 2, and Quantum Conundrum to play through yet. I'm going to try to get through some of the others and maybe put D3 on hold till the patch now.


----------



## AllGamer

i'm saving the best for last

WD is definitely the most fun to play class in D3

it's a right blend between DH + Wiz and a bit of Necromancer thrown in there


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You know what they need to fix first? The atrocious server side hit box. Not fun when I get hit by projectiles that are 2-3 inches away from me.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You know what they need to fix first? The atrocious server side hit box. Not fun when I get hit by projectiles that are 2-3 inches away from me.


but this is 'fun'
getting down to that last hit.. all your defensive spells are on cooldown. enemies have missiles coming from all directions... with quick mouse movement, you are able to get out of the way of projectiles, and then you die anyways. working as intended.









especially on the guys with the big 2h clubs, moving half a screen away when you see them wind back. 'you have died'


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> but this is 'fun'
> getting down to that last hit.. all your defensive spells are on cooldown. enemies have missiles coming from all directions... with quick mouse movement, you are able to get out of the way of projectiles, and then you die anyways. working as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially on the guys with the big 2h clubs, moving half a screen away when you see them wind back. 'you have died'


I rage quit yesterday after 2 separate incidents; dying to a spear from a goat man like 4 screen inches away from my avatar and another one where I got hit by an arcane 3" away from me, got away, and then RUBBER BANDED back into it and died. Blizzard really had it in for me on that run...


----------



## StaticFX

Have you tried Darksiders II yet? i LOVED the first one. But i am the same way.... i get a few mins, i do a run on D3 lol


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I rage quit yesterday after 2 separate incidents; dying to a spear from a goat man like 4 screen inches away from my avatar and another one where I got hit by an arcane 3" away from me, got away, and then RUBBER BANDED back into it and died. Blizzard really had it in for me on that run...


NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Have you tried Darksiders II yet? i LOVED the first one. But i am the same way.... i get a few mins, i do a run on D3 lol


If you were asking me (becasue I mentioned Darksiders 2 as one of my backlogged games), no I have not started it yet. I'm close to done with Max Payne 3 right now (in Part 3) and hate to start something new when in the middle of another game. I loved the first also and am ready to tackle the second.

I usually only get 1 night of gaming a week so it takes me a while to get through most games. That is probably why I am not burnt out from D3 yet.


----------



## Sainesk

on the topic of price changes (how I reckon current legendaries that have new versions coming out and weapons will plummet with the patch) anyone else think now is the good time to buy up items that boost currently horrible skills? I mean not many people would invest in a cleave belt, but the Blizzard post makes me think cleave builds will become almost as viable if not better than whirlwind builds, considering it would be not as apm intensive (aka lazymode AoE build) there's a chance to make some hefty profits if one can guess which skills will be the most popular after buffs...


----------



## godofdeath

ne1 rush me hell a1 to like a4 or something? Walking through it with no damage is taking too long zzz

US

godofdeath#1113


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Patch 1.0.4 Wizard Preview has been posted: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/5630068

Looks like Energy Twisters - Wicked Wind is getting nerfed. They ET wizards and not WW barbarians... GJ Blizzard... another "game decision" for the ages...


----------



## psyclum

yah but didn't you read the post? if you have 99% crit rate you wont even notice the nerf







besides what barb would be smart enough to use firewalker boots with their WW build?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yah but didn't you read the post? if you have 99% crit rate you wont even notice the nerf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides what barb would be smart enough to use firewalker boots with their WW build?


lol... they pretty much halved the proc rate of my tornadoes in fear of legendaries. You mean the same legendaries that are damn near impossible to find Blizzard? I guess doubling it stopped working for those dumb , they decided to start halving it instead. These other builds better be bloody damn good or I'm officially done with this trash game.

PS
Guess it is time to see if enough stacked IAS can compensate for the 50% nerf


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> lol... they pretty much halved the proc rate of my tornadoes in fear of legendaries. You mean the same legendaries that are damn near impossible to find Blizzard?


nah, just go on RMAH and do a search for seller name JWilson... oh wait, they hide that info don't they?


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> lol... they pretty much halved the proc rate of my tornadoes in fear of legendaries. You mean the same legendaries that are damn near impossible to find Blizzard? I guess doubling it stopped working for those dumb , they decided to start halving it instead. These other builds better be bloody damn good or I'm officially done with this trash game.


I was initially pretty bummed about this post as well. Realistically, it is a nerf - and Blizz wants us to have other spec options too. I am excited for a new build, and at the same time I think the CM/WW build could still work.

I think adding a little IAS from items would help a bit, getting up more Tornadoes faster means you have more chances at the procs. There are times that I can't keep up with clicking all my skills when cooldowns are up, and my crit is at 40% (which means lots of room for improvement.)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> I was initially pretty bummed about this post as well. Realistically, it is a nerf - and Blizz wants us to have other spec options too. I am excited for a new build, and at the same time I think the CM/WW build could still work.
> I think adding a little IAS from items would help a bit, getting up more Tornadoes faster means you have more chances at the procs. There are times that I can't keep up with clicking all my skills when cooldowns are up, and my crit is at 40% (which means lots of room for improvement.)


Encouraging more build diversity was what the buffs to other spells were freaking for! Getting IAS is going to unaffordable in this screwed up economy. I'm going to test this out, but I have a feeling I am done with this game after this patch. First I lose a ton of DPS with the IAS nerf in 1.0.3 and now this dumb crap. Meanwhile WW barbarians continue to have the most ******ed OP build in the game. Amazing... simply, freaking amazing Blizzard...


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Encouraging more build diversity was what the buffs to other spells were freaking for! Getting IAS is going to unaffordable in this screwed up economy. I'm going to test this out, but I have a feeling I am done with this game after this patch. First I lose a ton of DPS with the IAS nerf in 1.0.3 and now this dumb crap. Meanwhile WW barbarians continue to have the most ******ed OP build in the game. Amazing... simply, freaking amazing Blizzard...


but you gotta admit that youre using one of the best combo builds

if they dont nerf it this time, they might do it next time

you never know, maybe in the next patch blizzard with buff some underused skills for DH, then somewhere along those lines in tiny font : preparation now restore 70% of discipline instead of 100

if they are truly determined to make other skills usable in inferno, i dont mind sacrificing a bit

that said i wont be spending as much time on this game after this month so..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> but you gotta admit that youre using one of the best combo builds
> if they dont nerf it this time, they might do it next time
> you never know, maybe in the next patch blizzard with buff some underused skills for DH, then somewhere along those lines in tiny font : preparation now restore 70% of discipline instead of 100
> if they are truly determined to make other skills usable in inferno, i dont mind sacrificing a bit
> that said i wont be spending as much time on this game after this month so..


I can accept that if they had also nerfed WW barbarian which is a much more powerful and effective build. They leave that crap alone and buff a much less effective melee wizard build. That is what angers me about this crap. And the legendaries excuse? I call BS on that. Like WW barbarian can't abuse it even more?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

It was obvious from the start that Wicked Wind's proc rate was way too high. I'm neither surprised nor sad that it's being nerfed, I think we all saw this coming.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> It was obvious from the start that Wicked Wind's proc rate was way too high. I'm neither surprised nor sad that it's being nerfed, I think we all saw this coming.


And yet there are more effective builds out there. Why wasn't the WW barbarian build nerfed then? I call foul.


----------



## lckylocal

So I tried out my wiz trying to anticipate the nerf. I know its not exactly the same but I was able to remove about 70% of my crit rate and lose a lot of my attack speed increase and still had no problem with constant nova spam or arcane regen so the nerf may not be as bad as it sounds. The main thing I see this nerf hurting is the life on hit amount some people need to survive lightning elites but that can be fixed with just a little more armor or resis.

On a side note I don't know if I have just been extremely lucky the last few days but drops seem to be better then normal. Just dropped this ring in act3 with 0mf barb and about 60m worth of other items the last 3-4 days.


----------



## psyclum

hehe you guys are still focusing on it like they intended you to.

it's a ploy to get you talking about it. bumping this thread, and get you begging like the good little puppy you are









see pass it. it's just a way to revitalize the RMAH. they have the stats of what classes are still playing and what classes quit already.... i don't even need to read the WD blog to tell you they are the next god mode toons in the game and their gear will go through the roof in the RMAH... why was barb WW build left in the game? what % of players left playing the game are barb mains anymore? it's simple. overpower those classes that are no longer played and people will build a new toon. when that happens, RMAH cha ching... thank you for paying the 30% blizzard tax.

creating imbalance is the ONLY way to stimulate RMAH activity... how much crit chance gear do you think went through RMAH AFTER the IAS nerf announcement?

intentionally letting yourself manipulated by and fighting over the scraps they put out just makes you all sound like a pack of rabid dogs









play the game, enjoy it while it is still fun for you, then move on. there isn't much left of blizzard to dwell on...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> snip...


Like I've said, I am going to see how much I am affected by yet another ******ed decision by Blizzard and if it's a lot, I am done with Blizzard.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> And yet there are more effective builds out there. Why wasn't the WW barbarian build nerfed then? I call foul.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a WW barb build extremely expensive and your wizard build is fairly cheap?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> So I tried out my wiz trying to anticipate the nerf. I know its not exactly the same but I was able to remove about 70% of my crit rate and lose a lot of my attack speed increase and still had no problem with constant nova spam or arcane regen so the nerf may not be as bad as it sounds. The main thing I see this nerf hurting is the life on hit amount some people need to survive lightning elites but that can be fixed with just a little more armor or resis.
> On a side note I don't know if I have just been extremely lucky the last few days but drops seem to be better then normal. Just dropped this ring in act3 with 0mf barb and about 60m worth of other items the last 3-4 days.


get to the RMAH already....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> So I tried out my wiz trying to anticipate the nerf. I know its not exactly the same but I was able to remove about 70% of my crit rate and lose a lot of my attack speed increase and still had no problem with constant nova spam or arcane regen so the nerf may not be as bad as it sounds. The main thing I see this nerf hurting is the life on hit amount some people need to survive lightning elites but that can be fixed with just a little more armor or resis.
> On a side note I don't know if I have just been extremely lucky the last few days but drops seem to be better then normal. Just dropped this ring in act3 with 0mf barb and about 60m worth of other items the last 3-4 days.


I've been getting a lot of loot recently too, maybe they improved drops last patch and didn't tell us? Or maybe we're just lucky...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've been getting a lot of loot recently too, maybe they improved drops last patch and didn't tell us? Or maybe we're just lucky...


we are just doing the best spots in act 1 for loot over and over again

we are bound to get lucky + our mf + tons of fortune shrine helps alot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternallydead*
> 
> I aggree with the drop tables, it would be nice to have certain items more likely to drop from certain bosses.
> The #1 thing about the items I dislike about D3 is the linearity. Meaning and ilvl 60 item will almsot always be worse than an ilvl 63 item. D2 used to be about clever mechanics (aura stacking, skill stacking, damage reduction, etc.), D3 is all about the extra 5 main stat, all res, little crit.
> The 2 builds that seem to embody what D2 was are the WW tornado build (using a crit mechanic), and the Mage tank (again using crit mechanics).


using crit to build something isnt using a game mechanic at all.. using pickup radius is tho

i could use 3 skills on my wd and 2 of them use pickup radius and the 3rd one benefits from that big pickup radius

that's what i would call building on a mechanic.. not using crit

using movement speed + movement speed buffs to help your build in a certain direction is

or even using big health pool to regen more life would be another one..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> get to the RMAH already....


is the rmah the only reason you play this game?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've been getting a lot of loot recently too, maybe they improved drops last patch and didn't tell us? Or maybe we're just lucky...


well, you are here talking about it aren't you? THAT is their intention. up the loot drop a few days to have the good little puppies you are to spread the word so people will come back... do you HONESTLY believe that upping the drop rate for a week will make a single bit of difference since there are still bots in the game that are pumping loot into the AH 24/7? besides, you KNOW some of the loots you are getting right now will be completely useless after 1.0.4 right?







why would anyone buy your junk when there are better loot out there to buy.....

as i mentioned earlier. play the game while it's still enjoyable. and move on when you finally see through the ploy and manipulation they are doing to get you back. they KNOW what games are coming out, they are scared. it's sad to see how afraid they are of games that are of the same genre and are COPIES of diablo2









they KNOW they screwed up. and they are doing everything they can to stop the hemorrhage. but is that even POSSIBLE considering the entire game is designed around the RMAH? their entire business plan, their mission statement. all centered around the RMAH... CAN they compete with games/companies that are "less greedy"?

they are putting out ALOT of gold glitter to try to blind you to the fact of their true intentions... eventually every one of you will see pass it. it's just a matter of how much time and $ it will take for you to see it.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can accept that if they had also nerfed WW barbarian which is a much more powerful and effective build. They leave that crap alone and buff a much less effective melee wizard build. That is what angers me about this crap. And the legendaries excuse? I call BS on that. Like WW barbarian can't abuse it even more?


Do you know what the proc coefficient of WW for barbs is? I don't what it is, but maybe barbs are already at a coefficient of 0.125 and that's why they weren't touched. I am not trying to defend their actions. It just makes me wonder what kind of procs are on these new unknown legendaries that causes this concern about procing the effect too often.

Anyways, it would suck to think that you HAD to get weapon of Armageddon Squirrels because its proc is very strong and triggers often but it has horrible stats for you. Now, weapon of Mad Unicorns with not nearly as good a proc but much stronger stats is still viable because the coefficient is lower and the proc of the weapon isn't the ultimate deciding factor of weapon choice.


----------



## -SE7EN-

sure hope this doesn't get proc rate nerfs for WDs too. Rain of toads, firebomb, pet auras, etc all have a very high base proc rate, am hoping to get to use some of these new legendaries with my pet build.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a WW barb build extremely expensive and your wizard build is fairly cheap?


No et/cm build is just as expensive as a statistically comparable WW barb build. All things with crit chance/crit damage/resist all are expensive no matter what. Add LoH and AP on crit and the price skyrockets further. Everyone wants the same stupid stats. You can get by with cheaper gear until act 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Do you know what the proc coefficient of WW for barbs is? I don't what it is, but maybe barbs are already at a coefficient of 0.125 and that's why they weren't touched. I am not trying to defend their actions. It just makes me wonder what kind of procs are on these new unknown legendaries that causes this concern about procing the effect too often.
> Anyways, it would suck to think that you HAD to get weapon of Armageddon Squirrels because its proc is very strong and triggers often but it has horrible stats for you. Now, weapon of Mad Unicorns with not nearly as good a proc but much stronger stats is still viable because the coefficient is lower and the proc of the weapon isn't the ultimate deciding factor of weapon choice.


Barbarian proc coefficient for the WW I believe is at 0.2 or 20% right now if I remember correctly, which is comparable to the 0.25 of ET-WW. For whatever reasons, they decided to simply halve it. If this was Blizzard North, I would exercise more patience. However, I have very little respect or patience left with this game and the current Blizzard.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well, you are here talking about it aren't you? THAT is their intention. up the loot drop a few days to have the good little puppies you are to spread the word so people will come back... do you HONESTLY believe that upping the drop rate for a week will make a single bit of difference since there are still bots in the game that are pumping loot into the AH 24/7? besides, you KNOW some of the loots you are getting right now will be completely useless after 1.0.4 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone buy your junk when there are better loot out there to buy.....
> as i mentioned earlier. play the game while it's still enjoyable. and move on when you finally see through the ploy and manipulation they are doing to get you back. they KNOW what games are coming out, they are scared. it's sad to see how afraid they are of games that are of the same genre and are COPIES of diablo2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they KNOW they screwed up. and they are doing everything they can to stop the hemorrhage. but is that even POSSIBLE considering the entire game is designed around the RMAH? their entire business plan, their mission statement. all centered around the RMAH... CAN they compete with games/companies that are "less greedy"?
> they are putting out ALOT of gold glitter to try to blind you to the fact of their true intentions... eventually every one of you will see pass it. it's just a matter of how much time and $ it will take for you to see it.


Your last couple posts have been annoying. Your Mel Gibson conspiracy theory is a little much.

These are forums, more specifically, the D3 forums. People talk here.

Any current top tier item on the market today will remain just as out of reach after the 1.0.4 patch. The only change will be that you slowly will start to see more item, specifically weapons, show up with better than average stats, on the AH. Still rolling a top tier item will be rare.

Blizzard isn't afraid of any other game in D3's genre. The game has sold more than 10 million copies in less than 4 months. It took Torchlight over a year to hit 1 million. As much as I love PoE it will be lucky to hit 1 million in sales.

What is greedy about a company getting a slice of the pie? Name a corporation that survives by making sure they make no money. It's is all about increasing shareholder value. Read an economics book sometime.

The RMAH is an option. However it is human nature, that when possible, to find the fastest way to the end means. For some that means buying items with real money. I have made money off of these people and Blizz gets a cut of that transaction. So what. I know this and the person making the purchase knows this.

Go spew your "if you like this" than you are "this" hate speach somewhere else.


----------



## AllGamer

after reading the blog of Barb vs Wiz changes on 1.04

seems like Wiz are getting the short stick again, Barb is getting buffed all over board, but Wiz got ugly nerf all over

damn, i'm almost scared to see the changes for DH and WD

i'm sure Monk will get huge boost all over board like the Barb

seems like the theme in 1.04 is to nerf Ranged classes and Boost melee classes


----------



## Sainesk

a WW barb doesn't permastun its targets though... it has to get out of the fight occasionally to wait for Iron Hide, Leap or Overpower (depending on the build) to cooldown unless the player has extremely godly gear. Not to mention it's harder to start fights since Fury goes down over time unlike Arcane energy (requires 2 skills that use Fury to start generating enough Fury for whirlwind, and most WW Barbs only use 1 maybe 2 fury generators like warcry so they have to also get hit to generate more and be able to start a fight sometimes) and imo it's far more apm intensive - one wrong move and you're out of Fury and unable to continue fighting for a while - i've seen more than one person quit WW barb because it was "too hard" for them.

However, I somewhat dislike the idea of a melee Wizard requiring to kite too waiting for Diamond Skin (if the nerf turns out to be severe enough).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> a WW barb doesn't permastun its targets though... it has to get out of the fight occasionally to wait for Iron Hide, Leap or Overpower (depending on the build) to cooldown unless the player has extremely godly gear. Not to mention it's harder to start fights since Fury goes down over time unlike Arcane energy (requires 2 skills that use Fury to start generating more Fury, and most WW Barbs only use 1 maybe 2 fury generators like warcry so they have to also get hit to generate more and be able to start a fight sometimes) and imo it's far more apm intensive - one wrong move and you're out of Fury and unable to continue fighting for a while - i've seen more than one person quit WW barb because it was "too hard" for them.
> However, I somewhat dislike the idea of a melee Wizard requiring to kite too waiting for Diamond Skin (if the nerf turns out to be severe enough).


I would give up pseudo-permanent freeze lock for sustained beserker mode in a heartbeat. A WW barbarian cannot be disabled and moves way faster than a ET wizard. It is also stronger and faster in beserker bode as well. Sprinting also allows you to ignore trash and skip directly to elites, whereas doing so is much more hazardous to a wizard for multiple very obvious reasons. Also, the one wrong move also applies to wizards as well. One slip up, one pressing of 2 spells together, one bit of lag spike, a melee wizard is usually screwed because he is typically surrounded by enemies to get max procs.

I am personally waiting for the patch to actually roll out to see how bad it will turn out but halving proc rate is not pretty no matter how you cut it. That's halving LoH of ET, CM off ET (which leads to another can of worms), crit chance off ET, ect. It is a cascade of dominos so to speak. After the patch, if ET doesn't work out, I will check out probably Meteor/CM or Spectral Blade/CM and see if it will be viable or sustainable with my gear. If not, I am done with this game. I've spent too much time and gold accumulating my gear and Blizzard taking a dump on the build like this really pisses me off, especially with other more OP builds available. Given that I have been increasingly disappointed with this failure of a dev team, this could be the last push I needed. I have a bunch of games from Steam sales as well as a gifted Torchlight 2 to easily turn to.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Go spew your "if you like this" than you are "this" hate speach somewhere else.


in the same context i've said to enjoy the game as long as you can till you realize what they are doing. yes right now D3 is in the candyland phase to get people back to play. loots are going to drop like rain compared to a month ago. and you MAY think the good times are back and things are looking up. but if you've played online games long enough, you will realize this "phase" wont/cant last for long. they HAVE to shut this down once their numbers of active players climb to certain level.

the problem is you are looking at D3 as a game while they are looking at it as a business. i seriously doubt that ANYONE would be naive enough to say the game is NOT designed around the RMAH... as far as the number of copies sold... you REALLY think people bought this GAME based on its own merits? or based on what they know about D2?

play the game make your $ back from the RMAH while the drop rates are good. but don't expect this trend to continue. it's the way this business is run.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the problem is you are looking at D3 as a game while they are looking at it as a business. i seriously doubt that ANYONE would be naive enough to say the game is NOT designed around the RMAH... as far as the number of copies sold... you REALLY think people bought this GAME based on its own merits? or based on what they know about D2?
> play the game make your $ back from the RMAH while the drop rates are good. but don't expect this trend to continue. it's the way this business is run.


I have to agree on the merits personally. While i only played D2 a little bit (post-LOD), I did enjoy playing it, and have enjoyed all the blizzard games I've played. I liked SC2, despite a lot of people saying, during beta and right after release, how trash it was (some still say it, but not even close to as much.. I guess they either learned to like it, or moved on to other games a couple years later) so I guess I bought d3 on the merits of blizzard as a company, not d2. I think it is a fun game, some crap is messed up, they know it, they're working on fixing it. If some of my characters get changed for the better so they can draw in more RMAH money, which I don't use, that's fine by me. If some of my characters get nerfed in anticipation of new items that MAY more than make up for it in other way, or may make me have to switch a build up a little bit, then I will deal with that too. I definitely agree with OCing noob to wait til patch release and SEE in action how much it affects the characters before making too much commotion about it. As far as worth it, 60 bucks, 100 for c.e.? yes. played the heck out of this game for a few months, and enjoyed most of it. I got a lil bored with it lately, trying to level 6 chars, and inferno-equip 4, but am I done with the game? not even close, I definitely can't wait to see the final product of 1.04, and it really doesn't bother me that much whether they did it to fix their messups or to make more money off of OTHER people, as long as stuff gets fixed, I don't care the motivation behind it.


----------



## eternallydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hehe you guys are still focusing on it like they intended you to.
> it's a ploy to get you talking about it. bumping this thread, and get you begging like the good little puppy you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see pass it. it's just a way to revitalize the RMAH. they have the stats of what classes are still playing and what classes quit already.... i don't even need to read the WD blog to tell you they are the next god mode toons in the game and their gear will go through the roof in the RMAH... why was barb WW build left in the game? what % of players left playing the game are barb mains anymore? it's simple. overpower those classes that are no longer played and people will build a new toon. when that happens, RMAH cha ching... thank you for paying the 30% blizzard tax.
> creating imbalance is the ONLY way to stimulate RMAH activity... how much crit chance gear do you think went through RMAH AFTER the IAS nerf announcement?
> intentionally letting yourself manipulated by and fighting over the scraps they put out just makes you all sound like a pack of rabid dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play the game, enjoy it while it is still fun for you, then move on. there isn't much left of blizzard to dwell on...


All conspiracy therories have a hint of truth to them; however, I believe Blizzard is more simple minded than that. They do what they know. In this case they are trying to balance classes. They are doing it the same way they do in World of Warcraft; they buff some classes, while nerf others.

Blizzard gains much more from the RMAH by increasing the number of players, not by requiring you to regear (ie nerf attack speed). They need a larger pool of players who will both find more items, and are more likely to list items on the RMAH or to buy from it. They also want the game to remain popular so it is still "cool" to play.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you REALLY think people bought this GAME based on its own merits? or based on what they know about D2?


Considering how many people purchased the game never before playing it, its very evident Diablo 3's success in sales is attributed to the Franchise name.

IMO, Blizzard still has a chance to bring this game back where it needs to be, but if it doesn't happen relatively soon (eg by the end of the year) this game will be long forgotten this time next year.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> IMO, Blizzard still has a chance to bring this game back where it needs to be, but if it doesn't happen relatively soon (eg by the end of the year) this game will be long forgotten this time next year.


Or one year later, expansion comes out and completely reenergizes the game! At least that's what happened for me with D2. I got bored with original D2 fairly quickly, then expansion came out and I had fun playing it again.

Also, I think it's funny how a lot of people are comparing D3 to D2... but in reality they are comparing D3 to D2:LoD. The game had a long time to be tweaked and improved by the time LOD came out. I know some people might remember before LOD came out, but LOD has been out for so long that only a hand full of people probably remembers original D2 well. No, I will not be happy if it takes an expansion to fix D3 like it took to fix D2 (for me atleast).

Yes, I was one of those that bought the game because I wanted to see the story.


----------



## cl04k3d

I don't care much about this game but I've made a ton of money off of it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6939559/Patch_104_Preview_Monk-8_16_2012

come on with the WD buffs already!!!!!!!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> come on with the WD buffs already!!!!!!!


it's going to be last just to tease ya








I'm betting huge pet buff like double resists and hp or something, Gargantuan with shielding to protect his/her/its Doc, short invuln period after summon and such, would be a nice change of pace from Bear and CC Poison Dart builds...


----------



## AllGamer

it's last indeed, probably tomorrow

they already released Monk, very mild buff nothing great compared to Barb

...reading the DH notes as we speak

---- EDIT ----

just finished reading DH 1.04 notes

i'm glad they didn't do any nerfing as they did to Wiz

however, the buff is more of a drop in a bucket, nothing worth while,

basically our current skill set will remain as is, nothing new worth switching to

will have to try the fixed Arrow Rain after 1.04 to see if it really delivers


----------



## -SE7EN-

"While patch 1.0.4 has very few nerfs, one of them does affect the wizard."
read barb, monk, and DH previews.... no nerfs.
only thing left is WD, probably getting proc nerfs like the wizard...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> besides, you KNOW some of the loots you are getting right now will be completely useless after 1.0.4 right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone buy your junk when there are better loot out there to buy.....


Not everyone has THAT much money to spend on gear. The new legendaries will probably still be unattainable for most people.


----------



## Sylon

Also not everyone buys gear, a lot of players play the game casually. I for one have never read more than a paragraph about the game, or what combination of gear is best, or any of that stuff. I just play the game, if it gets too tough I'll think about switching gears but usually in a 2-3 hour run you find at least some stuff that slowly builds up your player.

For those who said they've made a ton of money in game, how much time have you invested in this game? Be it playing, reading about it or whatever. Still worth it?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6939559/Patch_104_Preview_Monk-8_16_2012
> come on with the WD buffs already!!!!!!!


gruesome feast & grave injustice will get buffed i presume







since everyone uses the same vision quest build

and those skills are allready op









and i highly doubt we will receive a nerf to our bears ... witch doctors are only good at burst dps.. so why nerf the only thing we had going before the patch?

pet buff... un used skill buffs and some random tweakins is what i presume
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> it's last indeed, probably tomorrow
> they already released Monk, very mild buff nothing great compared to Barb
> ...reading the DH notes as we speak
> ---- EDIT ----
> just finished reading DH 1.04 notes
> i'm glad they didn't do any nerfing as they did to Wiz
> however, the buff is more of a drop in a bucket, nothing worth while,
> basically our current skill set will remain as is, nothing new worth switching to
> will have to try the fixed Arrow Rain after 1.04 to see if it really delivers


dh's are allready very op... they didnt need too much buffing

seriously

the most mediocre built classes needed a buff wich was monk wd and barb in some areas

so far they did it right to preserver some balance and create build diversity


----------



## mav451

DH 'buffs' were extremely underwhelming and do nothing to address build diversity. Fairly disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923459/Patch_104_Preview_Witch_Doctor-8_16_2012










we got the best of it


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923459/Patch_104_Preview_Witch_Doctor-8_16_2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got the best of it


Witch Doctors have gotten the worst of it since launch. About time.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923459/Patch_104_Preview_Witch_Doctor-8_16_2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got the best of it


Fock YEAH!!!!

my pets are going to be immortal.







Now just gotta wait to see the gear selection post-patch and get my dps up a bit.

edit: wait a minute.... I don't believe they specifically mentioned 'Gargantuan'.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Fock YEAH!!!!
> my pets are going to be immortal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just gotta wait to see the gear selection post-patch and get my dps up a bit.
> edit: wait a minute.... I don't believe they specifically mentioned 'Gargantuan'.


guarg wasnt mentioned but hes allready tankier then the dogs and i hope he got a buff too







so act 3 could be doable with pets







provided you got tanky stats but i know your wd has tanky cc stats









cant wait to try out act 3 with you


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> guarg wasnt mentioned but hes allready tankier then the dogs and i hope he got a buff too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so act 3 could be doable with pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> provided you got tanky stats but i know your wd has tanky cc stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to try out act 3 with you


Hrrrm my Doc doesn't have super high resists - like 400 iirc (since i've re-geared all my chars for around 1m each not counting gems) but he does have 1K+ life regen... maybe we could have a Doc party when the patch comes out? what to spend all that extra base mana regen on... might keep acid cloud for epic proc coefficient.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> guarg wasnt mentioned but hes allready tankier then the dogs and i hope he got a buff too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so act 3 could be doable with pets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> provided you got tanky stats but i know your wd has tanky cc stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to try out act 3 with you


i suppose even if he doesn't get any good buffs like the dogs do, I can work around this. He either lives longer because the dogs do, therefor he doesn't get hit as much.. or he dies in act 3 fairly easily. if he just dies, but the dogs actually fare well, i may just cut him out and get a mana spender.
as it is now, i see myself using rain of frogs as main (with the extra mana/sec buff) or back to splinters if i can't moderately spam frogs.
if i lose gargantuan, i can do splinters + something like bears or poison cloud.

definitely can't wait to throw something together, just been playing here and there and putting it all back for 1.04 gear. My WD has about the same hp, but 13% more armor damage mitigation, and a lot more resists than the example WD in the preview post (I don't know why online profiles tell you armor but not res-all stats) Can't wait to get my hands on some of the new proc gear and see what all the other, non-pet wds do with the new changes. they know what they're doing, let's get it in the game already. chop-chop, blizzard!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> edit: wait a minute.... I don't believe they specifically mentioned 'Gargantuan'.



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923456/104_Systems_Preview-8_10_2012
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyatt Cheng*
> Would buffing the skill increase or decrease build diversity? Some skills when buffed cause other skills to become obsolete, so there's a net decrease in build diversity - we're more careful with those. Other skills, when buffed, add to the total pool of appealing skills, which increases build diversity. *The most obvious example here is the Witch Doctor Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan, which are both receiving significant improvements in 1.0.4.*


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6923459/Patch_104_Preview_Witch_Doctor-8_16_2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got the best of it


I seem to recall saying something like that http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/10950#post_17948886....

considering both stinky and hot dogs proc LoH and you still have your normal firebomb LoH, how is a WD supposed to die post 1.0.4? like i said, WD is slated to be the next "god mode" class till they get enough population, then they'll come back and say "oh stinky and hot dog weren't supposed to proc LoH" and everything will be back to normal again.

enjoy the game while you still can. 1.0.4 will be fun for the 1st 2 weeks with the candyland drop rate and faceroll content and all.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I seem to recall saying something like that http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/10950#post_17948886....
> considering both stinky and hot dogs proc LoH and you still have your normal firebomb LoH, how is a WD supposed to die post 1.0.4? like i said, WD is slated to be the next "god mode" class till they get enough population, then they'll come back and say "oh stinky and hot dog weren't supposed to proc LoH" and everything will be back to normal again.
> enjoy the game while you still can. 1.0.4 will be fun for the 1st 2 weeks with the candyland drop rate and faceroll content and all.


LOL life on hit procing via firebomb or frogs isnt for me.. its a lame way to play the game

too boring

seriously how can this not be boring?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Your last couple posts have been annoying. Your Mel Gibson conspiracy theory is a little much.
> These are forums, more specifically, the D3 forums. People talk here.
> Any current top tier item on the market today will remain just as out of reach after the 1.0.4 patch. The only change will be that you slowly will start to see more item, specifically weapons, show up with better than average stats, on the AH. Still rolling a top tier item will be rare.
> Blizzard isn't afraid of any other game in D3's genre. The game has sold more than 10 million copies in less than 4 months. It took Torchlight over a year to hit 1 million. *As much as I love PoE it will be lucky to hit 1 million in sales.*
> What is greedy about a company getting a slice of the pie? Name a corporation that survives by making sure they make no money. It's is all about increasing shareholder value. Read an economics book sometime.
> The RMAH is an option. However it is human nature, that when possible, to find the fastest way to the end means. For some that means buying items with real money. I have made money off of these people and Blizz gets a cut of that transaction. So what. I know this and the person making the purchase knows this.
> Go spew your "if you like this" than you are "this" hate speach somewhere else.


It will be darn near impossible for PoE to hit 1 million... because it will be 100% free to download and play







Money is only used for some micro transactions such as cosmetic upgrades, extra character slots, gear dye, public inventory tabs for trading... etc. Nothing to do with actual game play though. However, PoE is what blizzard was once upon a time. The game was created with passion. The dev team are all a bunch of been there done that guys that don't need money from the game because they have already been successful in their careers.

I like your post though... I agree. Blizzard is a company that became successful! You can't blame them for continuing to support their huge company... Think about it... Back when they first started out... their development staff and everyone else involved with maintenance and everything else... was no where near the size it is today. Specifically, when WoW became the game of the century... and everyone and their mothers were playing it and meeting their spouses on it... they hired more and more and more... and had to spend more and more and more to maintain... and more and more to create more content... etc. etc. etc.

Anyway, I hate how people complain that a company isn't allowed to be successful. They gave us great games in the last 15 years... Many of my kidhood memories regarding gaming and computers involve Blizzard in some way. So, yeah... they try to create a game that can make the company more money in order to sustain their behemoth organization while still allowing their employees to take nice family vacations every year... so what? Sure, they may have failed... but at least they know they failed... so they are working to remedy it. With the wiz nerf, i'm surprised im still defending the game... lol good thing my main was a monk... time to revert back.

In all honesty though, I have put in an insane amount of grind into D3 and am getting burnt out. I still plan on playing continuously, but not all day every day like I have been. The game WILL get better and players WILL slowly come back in time... But at this point, I burnt myself out instead of being smart like everyone else and waiting to return when things got better... I continued to play through the garbage... Borderlands 2 is coming out soon... PoE is a phenomenal game (really, truely... so much customization and fun items to do things)... As well as the xbox shooters halo 4 blackops 2







...and i'm still having a blast with skyrim modding. My future with diablo 3 def won't be the same... I will still play, but depending on how bad this wizard nerf is, i'm like OC'ing Noob... I have spent all those hours and all that gold on my wizard... kind of bummed it went no where. I could use MF gear and still be great... but now It sounds like I may have difficulties farming high acts... Which ruines the entire purpose of continuing to grind for them new legends!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Encouraging more build diversity was what the buffs to other spells were freaking for! Getting IAS is going to unaffordable in this screwed up economy. I'm going to test this out, but I have a feeling I am done with this game after this patch. First I lose a ton of DPS with the IAS nerf in 1.0.3 and now this dumb crap. Meanwhile WW barbarians continue to have the most ******ed OP build in the game. Amazing... simply, freaking amazing Blizzard...


Agree 100%, and I DO NOT want to see a single person even TRY to say that WW barb is in any way inferior to the wiz tank. If they were not going to nerf the WW barb than the CM WW tank wiz should have been left alone as well! ...Despite what anyone thinks, a viable CM WW wiz IS NOT an invulnerable god build in act 3-4. ...Sure, it is good... I mean, I can farm act 3 and only die to stupid affix elites... but at the same time... I have a 43% crit rate, 210% crit dmg, like 1600 intel, 35k HP, 900 res all and hefty armor... THAT COST ME A FORTUNE AND WEEKS OF FARMING!!! It's not like an effective tank wiz is just a stupid easy OP build... it took a ton of grind and gold to get it to that... I am so pissed off about this right now haha.

And just to clear this up, that TAKES AWAY from the build diversity of a wiz... now its back to kiting unless you have a crap ton of gold to buy amazing DPS gear... I mean seriously... What skills does a wizard have that would not have to involve kiting unless you had super gear?

Now, since gear was specifically tailored to the CM WW build... I have to re-gear my entire wiz if the nerf proves to be too much. It's not like a barbarian where the same exact gear for the WW build would be the same gear you would use anyway for any barb build... A wizard CM WW build has a compeltely different gear requirements...

I feel bad for all the poor wizards out there haha... and for myself for selling a lot of my monks main gear to super gear my CM WW wiz... now i'm left in the dust. Stupid... I'll give the grind some more time to re-gear my monk and use him for pvp... and then see how it goes to salvage my wizard... but, just to be clear for everyone... the CM WW wiz build was NOT over powered. Specially when you can get half shotted (thats right, half shotted... not one shotted even...) if you miss-time your spells after a huge mob/elite fight and are in that awkward state of not having enemies to crit on to recharge your timers while you run into another large mob/elite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a WW barb build extremely expensive and your wizard build is fairly cheap?


This could not be further from the truth. I mean to get the initial mechanics up and running sure... i'll agree with that... but to be effective and able to actually run act3-4... I would say it's even more expensive than the barb (refer to my post reply above).

This comment is not directed to you in any way, rather in general to clear up some misconceptions BTW.

Reason is, barbs are gear dependent anyway... so regardless, they are going to have the high armor, high vitaliy, high res... All they really have to do is add the crit... Wizards don't have any of those naturally... and diamond skin only absorbs 22k dmg... so unless we stack armor, vitality, and resist all ALONG WITH the crit chance... it is really easy to die even while spamming diamond skin and using energy armor in act 3.

So basically... all gear for a CM WW wiz NEEDS these things to be "great" and not just "meh"
-lots of vitality (really, a lot)
-high crit chance
-high resist all
-preferably intel

Hmm... so in other words, this is the same exact gear that EVERYone else is looking for... only CM WW build has blown up so now even finding high intel gear with all of these things is expensive. Another note; these are JUST base stats... Don't forget on the helm and off-hand we need also on top of those things, to find perfect arcane power on crit rolls...

And finally, for the build to actually work in act 2-4 we need a one handed weapon with insane LoH/life leech and preferably some more arcane on crit or max arcane (if its a wand).

Furthermore, all i've discussed thus far has nothing to to with dps... aside from crit chance which really only gets you closer to hitting for your "actual" dps more often... so unless you plan on always running with a group to have kill things for you in higher acts... plan on trying to find room on stat affixes for crit dmg, ais, etc...

In the end, I have spent probably somewhere in the area of 50-100 million gold gearing my wiz ( i sold a lot of my main monk items specifically for a good CM WW build)... and he still dies on occasion in act 3-4. So a big shout out and thanks to blizzard for screwing the wizards... but leaving the easiest to play most OP barbs alone... smart move... freaking barbarians... psshhh... first class with a legit "budget build" and then when kripparian discovered the god mode double WW... and yet they still are favored through out all this... jeez... how hard is it to stack vitality for extra armor and then find gear with strength and res all just to pop war cry? I mean really... a barb can get away with just looking for high strength, vitality, and resist all on all his gear and still clear the game with a decent weapon... NO other class can even come close to saying that.


----------



## likethegun

Apologies


----------



## Fr0sty

twister builds arent nerfed beyond any use... they just nerfed the twisters themselves..

you still have explosive blast procing and diamond skin procing on top of the twisters.. and yet you still have the rights to say that wizzards cm twister builds are unuseable.. get a grip

btw pro tip... get more attack speed so your diamond skin and explosive blast will proc faster thus keeping the button smashing chain reaction viable


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> twister builds arent nerfed beyond any use... they just nerfed the twisters themselves..
> you still have explosive blast procing and diamond skin procing on top of the twisters.. and yet you still have the rights to say that wizzards cm twister builds are unuseable.. *get a grip*
> btw pro tip... get more attack speed so your diamond skin and explosive blast will proc faster thus keeping the button smashing chain reaction viable


Clearly I didn't realize you were an expert in wizards CM WW builds... Shall I bow down and kiss your feet? As it stands, I have zero cool down times in combat







let's analyze this; more AIS than what I already have? that won't cost me an arm and a leg or another 300 hrs of grinding... Twisters proc'ing less no big deal? That is the source of the entire build...to get twisters started up from a distance and teleporting in for the killing. Explosive blast? It is way too slow to help in that regard... and I must be missing how does diamond skin procs?

Don't mean to sound like a grouch towards you... but you basically are degrading me when I am expressing the same concerns as the other high level wizards in this forum... I didn't even know you played a wiz frosty...

I know the build will still be viable, but my point is that with the amount of gold and everything I have invested, right now, I have a lean mean killin machine lol... not some bargain wiz that I am proud to say I got deal on gear for... I didn't sell out my monks gear and spend all my loot on my wiz so he can be "viable", I did it so I can farm act 3 like it's my birthday. Now, with the twister nerf, which is the source of the entire build because the twister crits allow you to kite for cooldowns with teleport while wearing MF gear... Now they are going to be even slower... and thus making things a lot less "viable" in MF gear... because wizards get killed way too fast when they even have to wait 2 seconds for a cooldown if the mob is big enough or the hits are hard enough.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Clearly I didn't realize you were an expert in wizards CM WW builds... Shall I bow down and kiss your feet? As it stands, I have zero cool down times in combat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's analyze this; more AIS than what I already have? that won't cost me an arm and a leg or another 300 hrs of grinding... Twisters proc'ing less no big deal? That is the source of the entire build...to get twisters started up from a distance and teleporting in for the killing. Explosive blast? It is way too slow to help in that regard... and I must be missing how does diamond skin procs?
> Don't mean to sound like a grouch towards you... but you basically are degrading me when I am expressing the same concerns as the other high level wizards in this forum... I didn't even know you played a wiz frosty...
> I know the build will still be viable, but my point is that with the amount of gold and everything I have invested, right now, I have a lean mean killin machine lol... not some bargain wiz that I am proud to say I got deal on gear for... I didn't sell out my monks gear and spend all my loot on my wiz so he can be "viable", I did it so I can farm act 3 like it's my birthday. Now, with the twister nerf, which is the source of the entire build because the twister crits allow you to kite for cooldowns with teleport while wearing MF gear... Now they are going to be even slower... and thus making things a lot less "viable" in MF gear... because wizards get killed way too fast when they even have to wait 2 seconds for a cooldown if the mob is big enough or the hits are hard enough.


thats the answer i get?

i guess it takes no brain to bash 3 button really fast


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> thats the answer i get?
> i guess it takes no brain to bash 3 button really fast


I must have missed where you asked a question bro...? As i re-read all i'm seeing is you telling me to get a grip and explaining to me your knowledge of wizards that I clearly don't understand... I did ask you some questions though, such as how diamond skin procs? and do you play a wiz?

The whole point is this... without the WW proc'ing as quickly as it does, the build is not viable in a mediocre sense for later acts wearing MF gear (unless the MF gear is astounding). Reason being is wizards only buff for armor and resistance is energy armor, which really isn't all that great... because to get gear with hopefully some intel + high crit chance + high res all + high vitality + IAS is ridic expensive and hard to find as it is... then for energy armor and act 3 survivability you need to get +armor too.

And to throw it out there, YES, I wanted the best CM WW build I could get so I could treat act 3 like my playground... just like that kripparian dudes 110k dps barb for 1 shotting everythign in act 4... That is my point, just like the first IAS nerf they did, now they are doing it one more time in a sense, except its only to us wizards...

It is kind of just button smashing... BUT, you have to time it right regardless, and you have to maneuver with teleport/wormhole. You can't just stand there like a mindless moron. Yes, in act 1 and maybe act 2 you can... and it is a no brainer... but for acts 3-4 it actually requires a smidgen of thought...

Now I really did miss why you, someone who I have often ran with in game, decided to put me on blast on the forums? My argument is valid. And the argument, to be clear, is simply this; WW barb is just as OP, so if they don't get nerfed, we shouldn't. Secondly; The gear required for an awesome CM WW build is much different than for a straight ranged DPS wiz build, therefore we get the double shaft because with the twister nerf, the CM WW may not be the best build any longer, there by requiring a gear overhaul. Which costs a lot of gold and many more hours of farming because the prices I paid for my top end gear, simply will not sell for the same amount these days...


----------



## Fr0sty

diamond shard rune doesnt exist i guess

and btw i thouht you had to use godlike gears to make this build work?

not some crappy mf gears while smashing the same 3 buttons..

so in a sense you are just proving that this build was too OP and needed a slight nerf to keep it in check...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> diamond shard rune doesnt exist i guess
> and btw i thouht you had to use godlike gears to make this build work?
> not some crappy mf gears while smashing the same 3 buttons..
> so in a sense you are just proving that this build was too OP and needed a slight nerf to keep it in check...


I don't see how I am proving my point moot... If the build REQUIRES god like gears... then wouldn't that be all the more reason to reward the grind to achieve the gear? My point with MF was that even though I would have to sacrifice crazy dps... I could still make the build work with just a single affix or at least just +crit chance on some gear rather than having to get the +everything else along with it. Therefore, WW is still vital for crit chance. So instead of having to swap out an entire gear set and then add some MF here and there... I could make it work with "crappy mf gears" because I could still crit to use teleport and kite.

I forgot to address this before because I have never seen it practically used... Maybe i'll mess with it but I don't see diamond shard as an anywhere near viable option at higher acts unless you have beyond godlike armor/resist. That may fly for budget builds for act 1 and 2 or something... but you HAVE to use diamond skin at higher levels to get that extra dmg absorbtion... Like I said though... didn't mean to fully discredit you there on that one... just didn't know what you were referring to at first because I haven't seen that used with good builds.

I dunno, I guess i'm just mad because I have invested all of the assets associated with my D3 account to my wizard and to level my barb... but my barb is only lvl 40ish so far... so that hasnt been expensive... mainly, it has all gone to my wizard. My point is that I did this to have a super OP easy grind, just like that athene guy with his insane Dh or krip with his insane barb... that type of thing... Now my wiz is no where near THAT good, but my point is if you get the best gear, then the game SHOULD be easy... thats the whole fun of aquiring the best gear... to get to that point.


----------



## HarrisLam

Soften your discussion tones a bit, guys, we are all teammates, there's no need to get harsh even if you hold different opinions. No hard feelings right?

I'll be down for an act 3 run probably 3 hours later


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Soften your discussion tones a bit, guys, we are all teammates, there's no need to get harsh even if you hold different opinions. No hard feelings right?
> I'll be down for an act 3 run probably 3 hours later


Lol, no hard feelings here. I used to play with fr0sty and chat wit him in game a lot... I haven't really been on a lot lately though.

He has a point I suppose... but I really don't believe the wiz build was super OP because the gear required to use it effectively and not die a thousand times in later acts is expensive and top notch... just like any other class... I just don't see why they nerfed twisters for wiz... but not twisters from barbs sprint or maybe fury costs or something to compensate? ...makes no sense to me... I mean, in the same regard, how easy is it to run around in circles while gaining life for hitting enemies? sounds a lot dumber than playing CM WW wiz haha... just a matter of opinion I guess


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol, no hard feelings here. I used to play with fr0sty and chat wit him in game a lot... I haven't really been on a lot lately though.
> He has a point I suppose... but I really don't believe the wiz build was super OP because the gear required to use it effectively and not die a thousand times in later acts is expensive and top notch... just like any other class... I just don't see why they nerfed twisters for wiz... but not twisters from barbs sprint or maybe fury costs or something to compensate? ...makes no sense to me... I mean, in the same regard, how easy is it to run around in circles while gaining life for hitting enemies? sounds a lot dumber than playing CM WW wiz haha... just a matter of opinion I guess


I think they said the only reason they nerfed the proc of twisters is because of legendary procs. I have no idea why they didn't lower the proc rate to be equal to barbs as that's what I would have figured they would have done. We will have to wait and see what kind of crazy procs these items have before we can figure out why barbs weren't touched.


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... the overall feel after reading the WD 1.04 patch notes seems to be an illusion

it appears cool on the surface with the buffed dogs

but they seem to have nerfed the class under the hood.

overall after reading the changes to all 5 classes

only Barbs came out on top for 1.04

we'll be seen a lot more Barbs running around after 1.04


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... the overall feel after reading the WD 1.04 patch notes seems to be an illusion
> it appears cool on the surface with the buffed dogs
> but they seem to have nerfed the class under the hood.
> overall after reading the changes to all 5 classes
> only Barbs came out on top for 1.04
> we'll be seen a lot more Barbs running around after 1.04


VQ is nerfed. but not all were using VQ. especially if you were in a pet build. it would be interesting to see just how hard it would be to kill a WD who specialize in stinky and hot dog with 1k+ LoH. firebomb is still a pretty potent skill even at high lvls. especially if you are damn near impossible to kill


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> twister builds arent nerfed beyond any use... they just nerfed the twisters themselves..
> you still have explosive blast procing and diamond skin procing on top of the twisters.. and yet you still have the rights to say that wizzards cm twister builds are unuseable.. get a grip
> btw pro tip... get more attack speed so your diamond skin and explosive blast will proc faster thus keeping the button smashing chain reaction viable


No one is saying that twister builds are nerfed beyond any use, it was just not needed considering there are other more OP builds that did not get nerfed. Now if Blizzard had gone forth and nerfed them all accordingly, that would be "fair" and "balanced." Blizzard could have also buffed the other skills even more to bring them up to the same level as other OP builds which would make everyone happy. The problem here is that ONLY wizard appeared to have been nerfed and for people who have invested a lot into that build, it is a huge slap in the face. For me, it has already been 2 slaps to the face.

Nerfing twister is essentially the same thing as nerfing the build, especially since they halved its effectiveness. Now does that mean the build is dead? Probably not, but I don't know if anyone had actually said that. However with nados now only procing half as much, it will hurt the build quite as big. It is true that you can use things like Diamond Skin - Shards to further proc CM with the triggered release, but then you sacrifice Crystal Shell. Very few wizards are geared with enough resistances to actually be able to pull off switching runes for that. Explosive Blast can also trigger procs as well, but it's windup time and usage is not nearly as effective as ET was.

What I find the most frustrating is that Blizzard says they are doing this to balance out legendary weapons and I call BS on that. Sure there might be some sweet legendary weapons now for melee wizards, but how often do they drop? How much will they cost? Unless they start dropping with more frequency, only the rich or already fully geared players will be able to farm/buy them. Meanwhile, I am sure that barbarian's 0.2 ww procs will be able to abuse the high procs just as much as ET's 0.25 would have been able to. I find this argument ridiculous and really just a smoke screen by Blizzard.

I know this build seems like button mashing, but I can promise you that it is not that simple. If you push 2 spells together at once, you get jammed up. If you spam a particular spell too fast, you can spend your entire AP pool. You also cannot just place a bunch of WW indiscriminately or you will kill fodder around you prematurely and run out of crit procs when you are down to just a single high damage high life target. There is actually a rhythm that most good melee wizards get into. For me it is usually 2 whirlwinds, 1 explosion, 1 whirlwind, and then freeze. This could be probably changed around, but it is something that has worked well for me.

The other thing that really frustrates me is that Wyatt was very vague when he said "For those with extremely high Crit rates, you may not even notice much difference, but I wanted to call it out anyway." What is extremely high Crit rates? Are we talking about over 30, over 40? Also, what is may not even notice? Does that mean he only looked at it on a spreadsheet and is unsure or did he actually test it out with a high level ET/CM wizard? The only hard number that we have is that ET WW was halved, which has much higher ramifications than just proc'ing critical hits.

While I do agree that ET builds were more powerful than other wizard builds, I thought the buffing of classes was suppose to address that. Instead, they nerf one of the more viable Wizard builds and Cyclone Monks and WW Barbs will continue to run around Act 3 without care. It is this inconsistency that frustrates me the most.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> VQ is nerfed. but not all were using VQ. especially if you were in a pet build. it would be interesting to see just how hard it would be to kill a WD who specialize in stinky and hot dog with 1k+ LoH. firebomb is still a pretty potent skill even at high lvls. especially if you are damn near impossible to kill


Yeah;

Fire Pit
Manitou
Spider Queen
Slow Burn
Devouring Swarm
Siphon

is a nearly immortal current WD build.

The changes are a nice addition. It will be fun to play pets in later acts. Also if you don't want to play pets the mana change will still make pet-less builds viable, even though they are nerfing VQ.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I thought they had fixed the issue with the stat changes between dual-wield, 2h, and 1+oh? a bow dropped for me the other day, and it was pretty nice, 2 of them actually. I was thinking of selling it, but the person I was running with suggested It might be useful for a follower. So today I'm looking at them to decide whether they're good enough to sell, since I don't really play solo anyways, or to go ahead and use for a follower item. Well, statwise, they actually look better than the one I have equipped, but the pop-up says i lose dps. Take off SS, still says I lose DPS. Remove my quiver, and actually equip it, I gain dps. No big deal, but I really had thought they fixed it, but I guess not for DH when it involves a 2h bow + quiver.

equipped: 1h (1.6APS) 888 dps, 188 vit, 58 crit dmg
drop 1: 2h (1.1APS) 997dps, 256 dex
drop 2: 2h (1.1APS) 938 dps, 50 vit, 896 LoH, 56 crit dmg

now, I don't have much IAS gear, 21% total, but he has 0 LoH, so I am really considering changing my 1h for drop 2, the dps is a bit higher. my only hatred spender is elemental / ball lightning, so I think i will be OK with the lower atkspd. Just wanted to get some opinions on this before i get rid of my old 1h.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Yeah;
> Fire Pit
> Manitou
> Spider Queen
> Slow Burn
> Devouring Swarm
> Siphon
> is a nearly immortal current WD build.
> The changes are a nice addition. It will be fun to play pets in later acts. Also if you don't want to play pets the mana change will still make pet-less builds viable, even though they are nerfing VQ.


all you'll really need is jungle fortitude, bad medicine, and zombie handler with fire pit, burning dogs, big stinker, and spider queen and you are basically immortal if you have any decent amount of LoH gear...


----------



## dir_d

30milion in gear down the drain for me. i might be able to salvage some but its not looking too hot. I gotta tough it out hopefully there will be a viable kite, pet, CC build without splinters. I have 0 LOH, 0 IAS, but 228 static MF. I loved my bats build and i was able to farm all the way up through act 4 with it. What build should i switch to with my current gear? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/peppers-1642/hero/1556034

Also im a casual player and i dont have millions upon millions to just buy new gear.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> 30milion in gear down the drain for me. i might be able to salvage some but its not looking too hot. I gotta tough it out hopefully there will be a viable kite, pet, CC build without splinters. I have 0 LOH, 0 IAS, but 228 static MF. I loved my bats build and i was able to farm all the way up through act 4 with it. What build should i switch to with my current gear? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/peppers-1642/hero/1556034
> Also im a casual player and i dont have millions upon millions to just buy new gear.


i don't think your build is completely wasted... replace fetish with burning dog and hex with either stinky or voodoo and you might have something. you do need some LoH tho. that's what will make the pet build OP to all hell.


----------



## lckylocal

I honestly believe the main reason behind the nerf to wizards is because it simply was overpowered. Yes, argue all you want that a barb can run act3 easily or whatnot, but how many of those have high magic find, if any at all while still being able to farm effectively? Where a wizard can skimp a bit on gear and still farm effectively with high magic find. Just a quick look on diablo progress shows how few barbs wear magic find and the ones that do are not using the tornado/ww build simply because it is so expensive. Has everyone saying barbs are just as op as wizards actually played one? I just don't get all the complaining about the nerf before anyone has even tried it out yet. If your wizard is nerfed that much all you have to do is drop some mf gear and get actual gear... simple as that.

For se7en: the dps increase/decrease that shows on demon hunters with bows a messed up since 1.03 if a quiver is used. For some reason it does not factor in the quiver when comparing. It considers the bow you are looking at vs the bow you have equipped plus the quiver stats. Its been reported countless times and hopefully will be fixed in the next patch but until then you just have to equip the bow and look at the damage difference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> I honestly believe the main reason behind the nerf to wizards is because it simply was overpowered. Yes, argue all you want that a barb can run act3 easily or whatnot, but how many of those have high magic find, if any at all while still being able to farm effectively? Where a wizard can skimp a bit on gear and still farm effectively with high magic find. Just a quick look on diablo progress shows how few barbs wear magic find and the ones that do are not using the tornado/ww build simply because it is so expensive. Has everyone saying barbs are just as op as wizards actually played one? I just don't get all the complaining about the nerf before anyone has even tried it out yet. If your wizard is nerfed that much all you have to do is drop some mf gear and get actual gear... simple as that.
> For se7en: the dps increase/decrease that shows on demon hunters with bows a messed up since 1.03 if a quiver is used. For some reason it does not factor in the quiver when comparing. It considers the bow you are looking at vs the bow you have equipped plus the quiver stats. Its been reported countless times and hopefully will be fixed in the next patch but until then you just have to equip the bow and look at the damage difference.


I play my friend's all the time and it is far easier to play a WW barbarian than it is much easier to farm with than ET/CM wizard IMHO. He also tried out my wizard a few times and still prefers his WW build. I am personally waiting to see just how much of a difference it will actually make, but to halve the proc rate seems like the typical Blizzard overreaction to me. Cyclone Monks are also just as OP as both WW barbs and ET/CM wizards. We will see though, but I am not hopeful, in either the patch or in Blizzard.


----------



## lckylocal

But does that barb wear 235% magic find, 199 all resis and run easily with 26% crit rate like your wizard (*just going on profile page stats so not completely accurate after buffs)? With your setup now if you just drop your amulet and bracers for some with crit you only give up 47 mf and can add 10-13 crit easily which i bet will make the nerf negligible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> But does that barb wear 235% magic find, 199 all resis and run easily with 26% crit rate like your wizard (*just going on profile page stats so not completely accurate after buffs)? With your setup now if you just drop your amulet and bracers for some with crit you only give up 47 mf and can add 10-13 crit easily which i bet will make the nerf negligible.


You are currently looking at me MF gear that I use for Act 1 and Act 2. My gear for Act 3 has virtually no MF... maybe like 30%. There is no way that MF gear set can survive in Act 3; not enough crit chance and LoH.


----------



## jbobb

Just noticed this post from a "blue" on the D3 forums. Imagine wearing that during an elite battle or boss fight and out comes a treasure goblin. That would get hectic.








Quote:


> Also, there are quite a number Legendary procs that haven't been discovered yet, and many are rather &#8230; interesting.
> 
> Take, for instance, this lovely ring:
> 
> Puzzle Ring (Ring) - This ring gives heroes a chance to summon a Treasure Goblin when they're hit. The tooltip will be something along the lines of: "This ring sometimes calls forth a Treasure Goblin when you are hit."


Source


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just noticed this post from a "blue" on the D3 forums. Imagine wearing that during an elite battle or boss fight and out comes a treasure goblin. That would get hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I think dying from chasing after treasure goblins have accounted for most of my deaths...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have just updated my part of the Freebie thread. Some decent stuff in there if anyone wants it!


----------



## jbobb

Here is hint at another one.....
Quote:


> The Butcher's Sickle (1h Axe) - This item will now give players a chance to cast the Butcher's sickle attack, dragging enemies to them. The tooltip should read something along the lines of: "X% chance to drag enemies to you when attacking."
> 
> I suspect such an item would, at the very least, be appealing when chasing down those rogue Treasure Goblins.


Source


----------



## Ploppytheman

Woah I just looked at all the changes and they basically did nothing or little for each class and buffed the crap out of demon hunter. Apparently most people use EA which is bad imo, until you get better gear. So my two main attackes Evasive Fire and Clusterbombs just got buffed. LOL. What is blizzard thinking? Are like 60% of the remaining players DHs? Would make sense cant imagine how anyone besides WW barbs could stand this trash game.........

Game is still horrible and boring and they are buffing trash w hich is a major nerf to non nats DHs since every other class can skip trash while DHs have to clear it.................

still bad game, still not worth playing, still no skill, still no fun, still linear, still bad tedious...........

Its like a 300lb one eyed girl who want you to go out with her so she shaves her unibrow and tells you how sexy she is now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Your last couple posts have been annoying. Your Mel Gibson conspiracy theory is a little much.
> These are forums, more specifically, the D3 forums. People talk here.
> Any current top tier item on the market today will remain just as out of reach after the 1.0.4 patch. The only change will be that you slowly will start to see more item, specifically weapons, show up with better than average stats, on the AH. Still rolling a top tier item will be rare.
> The RMAH is an option. However it is human nature, that when possible, to find the fastest way to the end means. For some that means buying items with real money. I have made money off of these people and Blizz gets a cut of that transaction. So what. I know this and the person making the purchase knows this.
> Go spew your "if you like this" than you are "this" hate speach somewhere else.


Mel Gibson is awesome. Top tier items will no longer be top tier and be replcaed by topper tierier gear. So everyone who has good gear will want to replace it with the good gear, assuming they still play, and a large majority, at least a lot larger number and % of the D3 population is geared better just due to player decrease and loot increase. The same reason most items are worth nothing is the same reason why the best items are still expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in the same context i've said to enjoy the game as long as you can till you realize what they are doing. yes right now D3 is in the candyland phase to get people back to play. loots are going to drop like rain compared to a month ago. and you MAY think the good times are back and things are looking up. y are looking at it as a business. i seriously doubt that ANYONE would be naive enough to say the game is NOT designed around the RMAH... as far as the number of copies sold... you REALLY think people bought this GAME based on its own merits? or based on what they know about D2?
> play the game make your $ back from the RMAH while the drop rates are good. but don't expect this trend to continue. it's the way this business is run.


I think the whole philosophy of MMO's and even D3 if eternal something blocking. Basically blizzard is like a hot girl who is teasing you and enticing you but you never get anything but you spend all your time and money. Its kinda like a strip club. Go to a fancy restaurant, look the menu for a few hours and have some drinks, then pay the bill as if you got a great steak and leave without having eaten anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not everyone has THAT much money to spend on gear. The new legendaries will probably still be unattainable for most people.


Hand me downs of old legendaries that are much better than you gear for cheap is a good thing for you. Its hand me downs. If you cant get the new legendaries just equip your dual wield credit cards, maybe take out a student loan, gg.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> just equip your dual wield credit cards


this made me chuckle, thanks.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here's my drops of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I was lucky today, it's sooo rare for me to get anything that is even worth selling at all (worth selling to me means that it will sell at all for over like 10-20k)
> How much do you guys think that dagger is worth? Similar items are listed for a TON but there's no bids and I don't think anyone is buying them for that price.





















Also..
Salvaged the set item and sold the brimstone for 400k
sold the legendary for 50k
sold the spear for 2m
sold the crossbow for 2m
sold the enchantress item for 50k

Total profit for that day: 4.5m(not including gold drops, probably 500k-1m in gold) and $20


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Also..
> Salvaged the set item and sold the brimstone for 400k
> sold the legendary for 50k
> sold the spear for 2m
> sold the crossbow for 2m
> sold the enchantress item for 50k
> Total profit for that day: 4.5m(not including gold drops, probably 500k-1m in gold) and $20


I think I need to go farm with you next time.







Almost 4k champ kills and I've only seen 2 legendary drops (crappy shoes and quiver) and 0 set items. Both legendaries dropped from trash skele mobs at that, but I did get a brimstone from one.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> thats the answer i get?
> i guess it takes no brain to bash 3 button really fast


Im really confused now. Because you basically described Diablo 3 in a nutshell. Wait, are you trying to say Diablo 3 takes more skill than LOL? I can agree with you there.

Skill is a factor in glass cannon builds but besides that the level of skill in D3 is very very low. I mean its not about not dying, its gold per hour or should I say, value per hour. And then it depends on how you account for time since certain builds require much more capital to invest before reward, so is it worth it in the end.

Pretty sure DH glass cannon is still best esp for a fresh toon of someone who is reasonably competent at games but also has a high tolerance for frustration.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just noticed this post from a "blue" on the D3 forums. Imagine wearing that during an elite battle or boss fight and out comes a treasure goblin. That would get hectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


that ring can not be more useless on a DH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*


thats the daggor right?

I told you so man, I told you so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I think I need to go farm with you next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 4k champ kills and I've only seen 2 legendary drops (crappy shoes and quiver) and 0 set items.


about the same here

I myself have seen 4 legends, but all of them combined didnt even sell for a million.

Did get some good items that will sell for over 1 million, but I think i've probably had more kills that you too....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I play my friend's all the time and it is far easier to play a WW barbarian than it is much easier to farm with than ET/CM wizard IMHO. He also tried out my wizard a few times and still prefers his WW build. I am personally waiting to see just how much of a difference it will actually make, but to halve the proc rate seems like the typical Blizzard overreaction to me. Cyclone Monks are also just as OP as both WW barbs and ET/CM wizards. We will see though, but I am not hopeful, in either the patch or in Blizzard.


what sort of build did monks have pre-patch? super tanky weak survivalist and that good and fun crit machine known as the cyclone build

but they dont stun people in place for 3min by just pushing 3 buttons rappidly do they?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Woah I just looked at all the changes and they basically did nothing or little for each class and buffed the crap out of demon hunter. Apparently most people use EA which is bad imo, until you get better gear. So my two main attackes Evasive Fire and Clusterbombs just got buffed. LOL. What is blizzard thinking? Are like 60% of the remaining players DHs? Would make sense cant imagine how anyone besides WW barbs could stand this trash game.........
> Game is still horrible and boring and they are buffing trash w hich is a major nerf to non nats DHs since every other class can skip trash while DHs have to clear it.................


So why not get out of this thread and stop playing this trash game if you hate it so much? Why waste your time hating on a game you obviously dislike and have no desire to play?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what sort of build did monks have pre-patch? super tanky weak survivalist and that good and fun crit machine known as the cyclone build
> but they dont stun people in place for 3min by just pushing 3 buttons rappidly do they?


You make it sound like we can perma stun against any pack in any situation...







To keep things permanently stunned, you have to either be surrounded by enough things to instantly reduce cool downs, especially against elite that don't stay frozen as long. Also, against mobs with CC, it is not possible to keep them in perma stun because you have to move away.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You make it sound like we can perma stun against any pack in any situation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To keep things permanently stunned, you have to either be surrounded by enough things to instantly reduce cool downs, especially against elite that don't stay frozen as long. Also, against mobs with CC, it is not possible to keep them in perma stun because you have to move away.


maybe i just watched too many twitch streamers with that sort of build that i must have been mistaken on its abbility as a whole


----------



## JadedFloridian

Ha, found my second design tonight, for Perfect Star Emerald. First one was for Perfect Star Topaz, and since I'm that one weirdo who doesn't buy things from the auction house, they're useless to me at the moment. Has anyone else found a design? I'd love to find some Flawless Star that I can actually use, all in good time I guess.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe i just watched too many twitch streamers with that sort of build that i must have been mistaken on its abbility as a whole


not too many twitch streamers show their epic fail games


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not too many twitch streamers show their epic fail games


I think perhaps I should make one then. Come watch me die a dozens of times when an enemy even looks at my DH!!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Ha, found my second design tonight, for Perfect Star Emerald. First one was for Perfect Star Topaz, and since I'm that one weirdo who doesn't buy things from the auction house, they're useless to me at the moment. Has anyone else found a design? I'd love to find some Flawless Star that I can actually use, all in good time I guess.


How much extra stat does it even give....

The diminishing return is so insane to the point its painful to get my greens to +42 even....

Se7en : man that was a shame







How are you guys doing in act 3? surviving well? I did a run with LIKETHEGUN last night too, I died a bit less comparing to my first time, but I still died like 15 times within the half act 3 run


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How much extra stat does it even give....
> The diminishing return is so insane to the point its painful to get my greens to +42 even....
> Se7en : man that was a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys doing in act 3? surviving well? I did a run with LIKETHEGUN last night too, I died a bit less comparing to my first time, but I still died like 15 times within the half act 3 run


It's the same as always, +4 per level. But the real gains come in stuff like LOH and Crit Hit damage (+100 and +10% per level, respectively). Blizzard said themselves that gems are supposed to be for slow upgrading, which is why they cost so much. I don't mind it, I like working towards a goal, I just wish I could use these recipes as I need Flawless Stars to make Perfect Stars..


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Ha, found my second design tonight, for Perfect Star Emerald. First one was for Perfect Star Topaz, and since I'm that one weirdo who doesn't buy things from the auction house, they're useless to me at the moment. Has anyone else found a design? I'd love to find some Flawless Star that I can actually use, all in good time I guess.


You make me second guess myself. I never look at blue items when I farm Act 3 and I keep thinking to myself that multiple Radiant Star Emerald plans must have dropped in the course of my farming, and since I never look at blues, I always miss them...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How much extra stat does it even give....
> The diminishing return is so insane to the point its painful to get my greens to +42 even....
> Se7en : man that was a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys doing in act 3? surviving well? I did a run with LIKETHEGUN last night too, I died a bit less comparing to my first time, but I still died like 15 times within the half act 3 run


We died a few times.. I had some major lag issues going on, which made kiting impossible so I had to switch back to melee build. After that it was OK until we ran into runaway frozen builds and had to skip 2 of them due to enrage.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> You make me second guess myself. I never look at blue items when I farm Act 3 and I keep thinking to myself that multiple Radiant Star Emerald plans must have dropped in the course of my farming, and since I never look at blues, I always miss them...


Yeah, you've probably walked past a few. If you look at the prices on the auction house for designs, you'll second guess yourself even more! Maybe try to incorporate a quick scan for "Design:" but they are pretty darn rare from what I've seen. Also, I've only found them on elites or goblins so far, I don't know if that's just luck or has any bearing on drop rates.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Ha, found my second design tonight, for Perfect Star Emerald. First one was for Perfect Star Topaz, and since I'm that one weirdo who doesn't buy things from the auction house, they're useless to me at the moment. Has anyone else found a design? I'd love to find some Flawless Star that I can actually use, all in good time I guess.


I found 2 perfect star emeralds in the same week. Trained one, and sold the other for millions... Those were the only two I have ever found though haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> It's the same as always, +4 per level. But the real gains come in stuff like LOH and Crit Hit damage (+100 and +10% per level, respectively). Blizzard said themselves that gems are supposed to be for slow upgrading, which is why they cost so much. I don't mind it, I like working towards a goal, I just wish I could use these recipes as *I need Flawless Stars* to make Perfect Stars..


Last I checked a week or two ago you could pick one up for a about 2 mil... thats not too bad.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I found 2 perfect star emeralds in the same week. Trained one, and sold the other for millions... Those were the only two I have ever found though haha.Last I checked a week or two ago you could pick one up for a about 2 mil... thats not too bad.


Yeah, but I'm weird and I don't buy items from the auction house, only sell (I then convert that into $$). I like earning my stuff, it'd feel empty if I simply bought the items, and I think it's one of the reasons why I'm still so addicted. I didn't do any trading in Diablo II either and I played that for years happily.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Yeah, but I'm weird and I don't buy items from the auction house, only sell (I then convert that into $$). I like earning my stuff, it'd feel empty if I simply bought the items, and I think it's one of the reasons why I'm still so addicted. I didn't do any trading in Diablo II either and I played that for years happily.


Nice, I understand that... Might as well just sell those plans then lol because it'll be a year before you find the ones you need on your own


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nice, I understand that... Might as well just sell those plans then lol because it'll be a year before you find the ones you need on your own


Both have already been learned.







I doubt it'll take a year, I haven't even been running Act 2 for a month yet and I've found 2 designs already. I play with a friend of mine a lot and he also doesn't buy from the auction house, and when we play together it doubles our odds of getting designs! I have hope..


----------



## Zantrill

Anyone interested 22 hours from now, (do the math as you are all probably in dif time zones) to help my Wiz in Act 4 Hell and/or my Barb Acy 2 Inferno? Wiz and Barb at lvl 60.

I'd like to see my Wiz get to Inferno and or my Barb get to act 3 or beyond? It has grown stale for me and have not played seriously in about a month I think.

Too sad, I know. Would like to be somewhere with Gold growing as well to be ready for the PvP Update.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anyone interested 22 hours from now, (do the math as you are all probably in dif time zones) to help my Wiz in Act 4 Hell and/or my Barb Acy 2 Inferno? Wiz and Barb at lvl 60.
> I'd like to see my Wiz get to Inferno and or my Barb get to act 3 or beyond? It has grown stale for me and have not played seriously in about a month I think.
> Too sad, I know. Would like to be somewhere with Gold growing as well to be ready for the PvP Update.


So like 1am EST for me? I can try to play, but that's a difficult time to play while at work.







24 hours from now would be best for me.







And even then, I may have a few interruptions...stupid customers...lol

Oh, and I can help your Barb. I can't even do Act 2 without dying like crazy. Been just farming Act 1, earning gold and hoping for a good drop.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> How much extra stat does it even give....
> The diminishing return is so insane to the point its painful to get my greens to +42 even....
> Se7en : man that was a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys doing in act 3? surviving well? I did a run with LIKETHEGUN last night too, I died a bit less comparing to my first time, but I still died like 15 times within the half act 3 run


the topaz plans for me will do so much because of how much intel boost they give me when im fully buffed

just changing my flawless squares to star topaz made me gain 15kdps in the high end

id call that cheap 15k buff because they dont cost too much for the bang they gave me

and that is on crappy gear.. it just depends on your build.. and upgrading your gems to the best should always be the last thing you do because it cost so much for so little on most builds


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anyone interested 22 hours from now, (do the math as you are all probably in dif time zones) to help my Wiz in Act 4 Hell and/or my Barb Acy 2 Inferno? Wiz and Barb at lvl 60.
> I'd like to see my Wiz get to Inferno and or my Barb get to act 3 or beyond? It has grown stale for me and have not played seriously in about a month I think.
> Too sad, I know. Would like to be somewhere with Gold growing as well to be ready for the PvP Update.
> 
> 
> 
> So like 1am EST for me? I can try to play, but that's a difficult time to play while at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hours from now would be best for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even then, I may have a few interruptions...stupid customers...lol
> 
> Oh, and I can help your Barb. I can't even do Act 2 without dying like crazy. Been just farming Act 1, earning gold and hoping for a good drop.
Click to expand...

I've done Act II with you... we should do it more. And 24 hours from now I'll still be playing, so I welcome your presense.







I know I could probably do my Barb on my own to finish Act II but it's boreing alone.







My Wiz? Well, he has no hope alone even in in Act 4 of Hell


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is true that you can use things like Diamond Skin - Shards to further proc CM with the triggered release, but then you sacrifice Crystal Shell. Very few wizards are geared with enough resistances to actually be able to pull off switching runes for that. Explosive Blast can also trigger procs as well, but it's windup time and usage is not nearly as effective as ET was.


Did some testing in act 3 and whymseshire with shards and other things yesterday while decreasing my crit chance... Died a hundred times to elites with one AoE affix like plagued/desecrator/molten paired with waller/shielding (blocks twister procs) and arcane lasers (couldnt proc enough to spam kite teleport.

without crystal shell rune for diamond skin. Using anything other than crystal shell means any dmg you take over 10k (which is a lot of the time in inferno) is going straight to your dome! As stated from O'Cing, most of us NEED that doubled dmg absorbtion. Additionally, my normal as it stands right now 43% crit chance taken down to around 25-30 was even extremely noticable... The only time I "may not have noticed a difference", particularly against elites where cooldowns for diamond skin and teleport are critical for surrvival, is when I was surrounded by literally a hundred normals... and that only lasts a few seconds before they die and your left with elites still at half life...

All in all, It didn't work that great... and I died a lot to mediocre elites... I even had to skip one that I simply could not kill with arcane/molten/vampire/waller/fast. The walls blocked my twisters so it was hard to proc as fast as I usually would have. Then when I would be trapped with the walls and have to telport out... the fastness just had them run right up on me (out of my twisters) so I couldn't gen arcane power for more to proc fast enough... and with only 10k dmg absorbtion from diamond skin... spamming didn't helop much because It would absorb instantly, so I would literally need a seemless insta-cast ... which isn't possible to achieve.

Now it's just time to see how it really plays out when the patch hits... Oh, and a side note... shards is pretty useless against elites with more than 1 AoE affix and makes them extremely frustrating when you have to kite with teleport because you cant spam the diamond skin fast enough... ran into another mob later with 3 AoE affixes and I would die almost instantly even while they were frozen just from the molten/plagued/desecrator... kind of makes the close range shards and explosive blast obsolete in those cases... and therefore twisters cant do anything when you cant keep them frozen because you have to keep your distance...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> So why not get out of this thread and stop playing this trash game if you hate it so much? Why waste your time hating on a game you obviously dislike and have no desire to play?


Unlike you I don't quit when I get to diamond league lol... so funny you actually have that as your portrait as if its an achievement, and no I don't mean the points you get from Blizzard. I've been at least diamond since it was platinum, and yes with all 3 races and NOT random so if ur zerg you can't play the "my race takes skill card". Usually people who get to diamond are able to understand how terrible they are and how much more they have to improve in every way, unless you just cheesed your way there, and would be ashamed of the diamond icon. I know as a masters player how terrible I am and how I only grasp the basics of the game and have atrocious mechanics. But then again most people stop playing starcraft because their ego cant handle losing.

Keep being mad people have different opinions than you though, but make sure only to attack me because you won't call out the other people in this thread who have drawn the same conclusions because you wont stand on your own only when you think you have a social backing. Do you feel threatened that I can state my opinions without worrying if others agree with me?

I checked the updates because its relevant to whether or not this game is worth playing (it isnt), when the pvp patch is, and when I should cash out my DH, whos worth is prob 200m if not more. It also lets me gauge the plebs reactions to the patch and if they think new legendaries are worth playing the same content over and over and over with no skill or challenge or if this is blizzards last hurrah and it fails. I havent played the game for a few weeks not even listing auctions and did a 1/2 run of act 3 yesterday before I got bored, still got 10-20m in loot though.

You see some people have made money off this game, and if the game is getting better and new items are being released, then demand goes up, and therefore it might be worth the time to play it as a hobby, especially as new legendaries spike the economy for a few weeks. But as gear prices decrease as more and more gear is available I have to decide whether to sell all my DH gear or not. Its basically speculation and investment. I think it will be worth it to play for a few weeks after patch and then most likely cash out then, or at the pvp patch.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Se7en : man that was a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys doing in act 3? surviving well? I did a run with LIKETHEGUN last night too, I died a bit less comparing to my first time, but I still died like 15 times within the half act 3 run


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> We died a few times.. I had some major lag issues going on, which made kiting impossible so I had to switch back to melee build. After that it was OK until we ran into runaway frozen builds and had to skip 2 of them due to enrage.


haha, a few times is quite an understatement, for my character at least. Cotton is at the point of darn near invincibility lol, and OC'ing is not far behind that. I had moderate survivability in the stone fort, but not enough dps to really help out. On the inside, going towards Ghom, it got pretty bad, and then Ghom melted even my gargantuan before he was able to really even touch him. Once we got outside to do Machines of War, it was to the point I found myself utterly useless. I switched over to my DH, and was able to do some damage, with almost 70k dps (ss on), but with almost no armor/resists and 16k life, I was dying to most elites before I could really do enough damage to warrant my presence. It was fun to get out of act1 for a bit, but not something I can do for any sort of profit, as my repair bill was quite ridiculous.


----------



## likethegun

Did they just update something about the game this morning or did I just get really unlucky with my first elite affixes?! I just had to skip 2 elites after killing their minions because i couldnt even get them past half health... Both had electric, extra health, fast, and molten... Is it just me or does anyone else seem to think electric is way too powerful?

update: Ok so i've ran into 3 more molten/electric combos in inferno whym/act3-4 . That is what does me in faster than any other combo affix... Regardless of whatever other affix they have... if they have molten electric I can not defeat them without dying a thousand times... Only time I can even come close is when they are surrounded by normal monsters... but then the normals die off to leave them still with plenty of life to kill me quickly... Anyone else have this problem?

update #2: I lied about act 3. molten/electric in act 3 doesnt give me any problems. I had on a diff helm that i forgot i swapped out... but i re-did whym with my normal gear and molten/electric with any buff affix like extra health/fast etc face stomps me.


----------



## HarrisLam

after putting up my items for 15 mins, my act 1 run tonight has earned me 2 mil gold (received after tax) so far, with 1 more big item that is worth at least 1.5 mil (thrown on AH at 2.6 mil buyout)

best run ever.


----------



## Sainesk

anyone know a good disintegrate wizard build? Chaos Nexus rune seems to really own, and with Astral presence passive, Storm armor power of the storm, and Templar follower seems like I can keep firing my laser nearly forever...

I'm guessing its weakness is defense... especially since Disintegrate doesn't seem to crit so critical mass doesn't help. Meh, I need to get a budget Int set now on top of the crit one I already have in my stash to find a viable Disintegrate build...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Did they just update something about the game this morning or did I just get really unlucky with my first elite affixes?! I just had to skip 2 elites after killing their minions because i couldnt even get them past half health... Both had electric, extra health, fast, and molten... Is it just me or does anyone else seem to think electric is way too powerful?
> update: Ok so i've ran into 3 more molten/electric combos in inferno whym/act3-4 . That is what does me in faster than any other combo affix... Regardless of whatever other affix they have... if they have molten electric I can not defeat them without dying a thousand times... Only time I can even come close is when they are surrounded by normal monsters... but then the normals die off to leave them still with plenty of life to kill me quickly... Anyone else have this problem?
> update #2: I lied about act 3. molten/electric in act 3 doesnt give me any problems. I had on a diff helm that i forgot i swapped out... but i re-did whym with my normal gear and molten/electric with any buff affix like extra health/fast etc face stomps me.


Frosty and I have noticed that some days we get the same 1 or 2 affixes over and over again, like every single pack we encounter has those same 1 or 2 affixes. I think something is wrong with the 'randomness' of elite affixes.

About electric... it has never given me any trouble at all, when I see I just think "Oooo pretty lights that do nothing", but, I am a tank, so that is probably why ;p


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Frosty and I have noticed that some days we get the same 1 or 2 affixes over and over again, like every single pack we encounter has those same 1 or 2 affixes. I think something is wrong with the 'randomness' of elite affixes.
> About electric... it has never given me any trouble at all, when I see I just think "Oooo pretty lights that do nothing", but, I am a tank, so that is probably why ;p


and on that topic today is shielded theme... :S

and lets not forget to throw in the occasional invl minion with fast affix ***

it seems i have 1 out of 2 pack that has shielding today ... ohh and fast is a fun affix to throw on an allready fast mob ontop of shielding.. Oo


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Frosty and I have noticed that some days we get the same 1 or 2 affixes over and over again, like every single pack we encounter has those same 1 or 2 affixes. I think something is wrong with the 'randomness' of elite affixes.
> About electric... it has never given me any trouble at all, when I see I just think "Oooo pretty lights that do nothing", but, I am a tank, so that is probably why ;p


there is nothing wrong with the 'randomness'. it is an 80% chance that 2 affixes will be the most troubling for your combined group to handle. working as intended


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> anyone know a good disintegrate wizard build? Chaos Nexus rune seems to really own, and with Astral presence passive, Storm armor power of the storm, and Templar follower seems like I can keep firing my laser nearly forever...
> I'm guessing its weakness is defense... especially since Disintegrate doesn't seem to crit so critical mass doesn't help. Meh, I need to get a budget Int set now on top of the crit one I already have in my stash to find a viable Disintegrate build...


You shouldnt be using storm armor, you think the reduction in spell cost is worth it cuz force armor reduces it but thats the wrong way to think about it. I know because I tried that a long time ago, same for diamond skin reduction. But you need to use a slow 2h weapon, like a mace which is slowest. Dont get IAS either. Basically your weapon speed determines how fast you spend your arcane power so the slower your weapon the less you spend but the damage is the same, assuming similar weapon. This goes for all spells really but channeled is most noticeable. The double rays, or the on the shoots near you, or even the one where you make things explode are good.

I know ray of frost crits but it isnt yellow, not sure if disintegrate crits

dis/rof
force armor
venom hydra (not sure since its nerfed, still best with RoF)
force weapon
spark flint or w/e one that gives you 12% damage
and a defensive cooldown, whether that be mirror image (5 dupes), teleport (frac or multi tele, or diamond skin (more shielding), diamond skin is best imo

glass cannon cold blooded/immolate galvinze

I prefer this build but with ray of frost, it seems odd to use RoF as your primary but it actually works. I've cleared most of act 2 with my wizard using this and its prob the worst act to be using this.

Edit: oh yeh i forgot to mention my stats
55k dps
25k hp
200 resists (from intellect) 60% armor
2k intellect
550 life regenc
30% crit
158% crit damage

You really need high dps to use RoF/Dis since it is a glass cannon build, the only build I enjoy playing. Monk was fun til I figured it out but glass cannon is always a thrill.

Edit 2: I forgot to say that cold blooded effects all SLOWED targets so it increase venom hydra, and also if you have any buffs they will last the duration of the channel, like arcane dynamo works for beam spell including archon. This stuff should still work but its possible it has been patched.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> You shouldnt be using storm armor, you think the reduction in spell cost is worth it cuz force armor reduces it but thats the wrong way to think about it. I know because I tried that a long time ago, same for diamond skin reduction. But you need to use a slow 2h weapon, like a mace which is slowest. Dont get IAS either. Basically your weapon speed determines how fast you spend your arcane power so the slower your weapon the less you spend but the damage is the same, assuming similar weapon. This goes for all spells really but channeled is most noticeable. The double rays, or the on the shoots near you, or even the one where you make things explode are good.
> I know ray of frost crits but it isnt yellow, not sure if disintegrate crits
> -snip-


Thanks, my Wiz is in the 50s so I have pretty much 0 experience with it, i'll try what you said.


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://www.diablofans.com/news/1317-unofficial-patch-104-changes-class-changes-new-items-affixes-and-more/

alleged datamined patch notes for 1.04


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/1317-unofficial-patch-104-changes-class-changes-new-items-affixes-and-more/
> alleged datamined patch notes for 1.04


cannot wait for patch to hear all about those

wd changes if those are right.. my gold pick up radius gears will become even more OP then they are

Quote:


> Witch Doctor
> 
> DiabloWiki.com - Circle of LifeCircle of Life Whenever an enemy dies within 12 yards, there is a 30% chance (up from 5%) that a Zombie Dog will automatically emerge. The range of this effect is increased by items that increase your gold pickup radius.
> DiabloWiki.com - Spirit VesselSpirit Vessel Reduces the cooldown of your Horrify, Spirit Walk, and Soul Harvest spells by 2 seconds. In addition, the next time you receive fatal damage, you automatically enter the spirit realm for 2 seconds (down from 3) and heal to 15% of your maximum Life (up from 10%). This effect cannot occur more than once every 90 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - Rush of EssenceRush of Essence Spirit spells return 49 Mana over 10 seconds. (Changed from 30% of the spells' Mana cost over 10 seconds) / Spirit spells are: / *Haunt / *Horrify / *Mass Confusion / *Soul Harvest / *Spirit Barrage / *Spirit Walk
> DiabloWiki.com - Vision QuestVision Quest When you deal damage with Corpse Spiders, Firebomb, Plague of Toads or Poison Dart, your Mana regeneration is increased by 30% for 5 seconds (Changed from 300% Mana regeneration when 4 more skills are on cooldown).
> DiabloWiki.com - Grave InjusticeGrave Injustice Whenever an enemy dies within 8 yards, regain 2% of your maximum Life and Mana (up from 1%) and the cooldown on all of your abilities is reduced by 1 second. This range is extended by items that increase your gold pickup radius.
> DiabloWiki.com - Tribal RitesTribal Rites The cooldowns of your Fetish Army, Big Bad Voodoo, Hex, Gargantuan, Summon Zombie Dogs and Mass Confusion abilities are reduced by 25% (Previously didn't affect Gargantuan, Summon Zombie Dogs and Mass Confusion).
> DiabloWiki.com - Summon Zombie DogsSummon Zombie Dogs Cost: 49 Mana / Cooldown: 45 seconds (down from 60 seconds) / Summon 3 Zombie Dogs from the depths to fight by your side. Each dog deals 9% of your weapon damage as Physical per hit.
> DiabloWiki.com - Burning DogsBurning Dogs : Your Zombie Dogs burst into flames, burning nearby enemies for 2% of your weapon damage as Fire every second (Added "every second").
> DiabloWiki.com - Poison DartPoison Dart
> DiabloWiki.com - Flaming DartFlaming Dart : Ignite the dart so that it deals 180% (up from 160%) weapon damage as Fire at once.
> DiabloWiki.com - Spined DartSpined Dart : Gain 29 Mana (up from 25 Mana) every time a Poison Dart hits an enemy.
> DiabloWiki.com - Corpse SpidersCorpse Spiders Cost: 5 Mana / Throw a jar with 4 spiders that attack nearby enemies for a total of 120% (up from 16%) weapon damage as Physical before dying.
> DiabloWiki.com - Blazing SpidersBlazing Spiders : Summon fire spiders that deal a total of 156% (up from 21%) weapon damage as Fire.
> DiabloWiki.com - Spider QueenSpider Queen : Summon a spider queen that births spiderlings, dealing 630% (up from 16%) weapon damage as Poison over 15 seconds. (Previously stated "to enemies in the area") / You may only have one spider queen summoned at a time.
> DiabloWiki.com - Leaping SpidersLeaping Spiders : Summon jumping spiders that leap up to 25 yards to reach their target and attack for a total of 144% (up from 19%) weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - Grasp of the DeadGrasp of the Dead Cost: 123 Mana / Cooldown: 8 seconds / Ghoulish hands reach out from the ground, slowing enemy movement by 60% and dealing 320% (up from 20%) weapon damage as Physical over 8 seconds (Previously stated "for 8 seconds").
> DiabloWiki.com - Groping EelsGroping Eels : Increases the damage done to 416% (up from 26%) weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - Death Is LifeDeath Is Life : Enemies who die while in the area of Grasp of the Dead have a 10% chance (up from 5%) to produce a health globe or summon a Zombie Dog (Previously did not have a chance to summon a Zombie Dog).
> DiabloWiki.com - Soul HarvestSoul Harvest
> DiabloWiki.com - LanguishLanguish : Reduces the movement speed of harvested enemies by 80% (up from 60%) for 3 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - Vengeful SpiritVengeful Spirit : Harvested enemies also take 230% (up from 70%) weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - Locust SwarmLocust Swarm
> DiabloWiki.com - Diseased SwarmDiseased Swarm : Enemies killed by Locust Swarm leave behind a cloud of locusts that deal 75% (up from 25%) weapon damage as Poison over 3 seconds to enemies who stand in the area (Changed wording from "This cloud of locusts lingers for 3 seconds").
> DiabloWiki.com - Spirit BarrageSpirit Barrage Cost: 108 Mana / Bombard a target with a spirit blast that deals 230% (up from 190%) weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - Well of SoulsWell of Souls : An additional 3 spirits seek out other targets and deal 65% (up from 30%) weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - PhantasmPhantasm : Summon a spectre that deals 225% (up from 45%) weapon damage as Physical over 5 seconds to all enemies within 10 yards.
> DiabloWiki.com - ManitouManitou : Summon a spectre that hovers over you, unleashing spirit bolts at nearby enemies for 1667% (up from 28%) weapon damage as Physical over 20 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - HorrifyHorrify Cost: 37 Mana / Cooldown: 16 seconds (down from 20 seconds) / Don a spectral mask that horrifies all enemies within 12 yards, causing them to run in Fear for 4 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - FirebombFirebomb Cost: 10 Mana / Lob an explosive skull that deals 110% (up from 85%) weapon damage as Fire to all enemies within 8 yards.
> DiabloWiki.com - Ghost BombGhost Bomb : In addition to the base explosion, the skull creates a larger blast that deals an additional 30% (up from 20%) weapon damage as Fire to all enemies within 28 yards.
> DiabloWiki.com - Fire PitFire Pit : The explosion creates a pool of fire that deals 36% (up from 8%) weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - PyrogeistPyrogeist : Create a column of flame that spews fire at the closest enemy for 640% (up from 140%) weapon damage as Fire over 6 seconds (up from 3 seconds). You may only have one Pyrogeist active at a time.
> DiabloWiki.com - Acid CloudAcid Cloud Cost: 172 Mana / Cause acid to rain down, dealing an initial 115% (up from 100%) weapon damage as Poison, followed by 150% (up from 75%) weapon damage as Poison over 3 seconds to enemies who remain in the area.
> DiabloWiki.com - Corpse BombCorpse Bomb : Raise a corpse from the ground that explodes for 230% (up from 200%) weapon damage as Poison to enemies in the area.
> DiabloWiki.com - Lob Blob BombLob Blob Bomb : The acid on the ground forms into a slime that irradiates nearby enemies for 250% (up from 25%) weapon damage as Poison over 5 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - Slow BurnSlow Burn : Increases the duration of the acid pools left behind to deal 300% weapon damage as Poison over 6 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - Kiss of DeathKiss of Death : Spit a cloud of acid that inflicts 127% (up from 116%) weapon damage as Poison, followed by 165% (up from 83%) weapon damage as Poison over 3 seconds (Previously stated "to enemies who remain in the area").
> DiabloWiki.com - GargantuanGargantuan Cost: 147 Mana / Cooldown: 60 seconds / Summon a Gargantuan zombie to fight for you. The Gargantuan attacks for 100% (up from 25%) of your weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - HumongoidHumongoid : The Gargantuan gains the Cleave ability, allowing its attacks to hit multiple targets for 130% (up from 33%) of your weapon damage as Physical.
> DiabloWiki.com - Wrathful ProtectorWrathful Protector : Summon a more powerful Gargantuan that only lasts for 15 seconds. The Gargantuan's fists burn with fire, dealing 110% (up from 55%) of your weapon damage as Fire and knocking enemies back.
> DiabloWiki.com - BruiserBruiser : The Gargantuan gains the ability to periodically slam enemies, dealing 200% (up from 100%) of your weapon damage as Physical and stunning them for 3 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - Spirit WalkSpirit Walk
> DiabloWiki.com - SeveranceSeverance : Damage enemies you walk through in spirit form for 225% (up from 100%) weapon damage as Physical every second for 2 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - Umbral ShockUmbral Shock : When Spirit Walk ends, your physical body erupts for 310% (up from 85%) weapon damage as Fire to all enemies within 10 yards.
> DiabloWiki.com - Zombie ChargerZombie Charger
> DiabloWiki.com - Wave of ZombiesWave of Zombies : Summon 3 Zombie Chargers that each deal 115% (up from 72%) weapon damage as Poison.
> DiabloWiki.com - Leperous ZombieLeperous Zombie : The Zombie Charger leaves behind a cloud of noxious vapors that deals 240% (up from 25%) weapon damage as Poison over 3 seconds to enemies caught in it.
> DiabloWiki.com - FirebatsFirebats Cost: 123 Mana / Call forth a swarm of fiery bats to burn enemies in front of you for 180% (up from 150%) weapon damage as Fire.
> DiabloWiki.com - Hungry BatsHungry Bats : Rapidly summon bats that seek out nearby enemies for 350% (up from 280%) weapon damage as Fire.
> DiabloWiki.com - Plague BatsPlague Bats : Diseased bats fly towards the enemy and infect them. Damage is slow at first, but can increase over time to a maximum of 270% (up from 225%) weapon damage as Poison.
> DiabloWiki.com - Cloud of BatsCloud of Bats : Call forth a swirl of bats that damage nearby enemies for 234% (up from 195%) weapon damage as Fire. The damage of the bats increases by 20% (up from 10%) every second, up to a maximum of 100% (up from 50%).
> DiabloWiki.com - Plague of ToadsPlague of Toads Cost: 12 Mana (down from 34 Mana) / Release a handful of toads that deal 130% weapon damage as Poison to enemies they come in contact with.
> DiabloWiki.com - Wall of ZombiesWall of Zombies Cost: 103 Mana / Cooldown: 25 seconds / Raise a line of zombies from the ground that attacks nearby enemies for 800% (up from 80%) weapon damage as Physical forover 5 seconds.
> DiabloWiki.com - BarricadeBarricade : Increases the width of the Wall of Zombies (Previously the zombies attacked for 80% weapon damage as Physical).


----------



## lckylocal

Not sure if anyone has tried to put a list together of stuff everyone can craft but it may help a few people out if anyone is really interested.

So far I can craft: (all 6 stat)
gloves
helm
barb belt (lvl 61)
wiz helm (lvl 61)

flawless star ameth
perfect star ameth

flawless star emerald
perfect star emerald

plus a few random 6 stat 62 weapons but not worth listing until we see how they actually pan out after the patch

My brother has most the other 6 stat armor pieces if you can catch me while he is on. The only thing missing i believe is the chest piece and boots so far.

edit: forgot to add bnet id FluiD#1502 if anyone needs anything made


----------



## Fr0sty

im happy that my sacrifice themed build will finally work in inferno.. but this time with a major twist









yogi the bear and his fetish friends are invited to the party









30% chance to spawn a zombie dog when you kill someone.. talk about epic.. ram some bears.. spawn some dogs and boom they die.. spirit walk to regain mana and rune towards the next pack and repeat

sounds like fun


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> im happy that my sacrifice themed build will finally work in inferno.. but this time with a major twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yogi the bear and his fetish friends are invited to the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30% chance to spawn a zombie dog when you kill someone.. talk about epic.. ram some bears.. spawn some dogs and boom they die.. spirit walk to regain mana and rune towards the next pack and repeat
> sounds like fun


and now that dogs, with tank gear, will be able to survive real well, i may just get rid of the 4 dog passive for this. maybe I can walk around with a constant 10+ dog army.

edit: almost forgot, in case people missed it
"Originally Posted by Blizzard
hey bash, happy Friday! Is the patch next week on 8/21 or 8/28? Not really sure how to count weeks in August








The fourth week of August is next week, but of course anything could happen.(Source [ http://twitter.com/Bashiok/statuses/236548193020678144 ])"


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> and now that dogs, with tank gear, will be able to survive real well, i may just get rid of the 4 dog passive for this. maybe I can walk around with a constant 10+ dog army.


cant respawn more dogs then the skill allows.. wich is 3.. or 4 if you have the zombie handler passive


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> cant respawn more dogs then the skill allows.. wich is 3.. or 4 if you have the zombie handler passive


But you can use that without having dogs as a skill and get just a base 3? i might try that out without the dogs skill.
Hmmm.. do these respawns have the traits of your summoned dogs (if using a rune for them - like burning or leeching beasts) ?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> But you can use that without having dogs as a skill and get just a base 3? i might try that out without the dogs skill.
> Hmmm.. do these respawns have the traits of your summoned dogs (if using a rune for them - like burning or leeching beasts) ?


if you have the summon zombie dog skills selected they will respawn with the rune you have on them

if you dont have the summon zombie dogs you still get 3.. but you get 3 unruned dogs

but for this sacrifice build i'll go all out with the runes that give health globes









+ gruesome feast and grave injustice

to make sure i can spam dogs and bears all the time


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if you have the summon zombie dog skills selected they will respawn with the rune you have on them
> if you dont have the summon zombie dogs you still get 3.. but you get 3 unruned dogs
> but for this sacrifice build i'll go all out with the runes that give health globes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + gruesome feast and grave injustice
> to make sure i can spam dogs and bears all the time


burning dogs with LoH is what makes this build OP... that plus big stinker you are practically invulnerable.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and on that topic today is shielded theme... :S
> and lets not forget to throw in the occasional invl minion with fast affix ***
> it seems i have 1 out of 2 pack that has shielding today ... ohh and fast is a fun affix to throw on an allready fast mob ontop of shielding.. Oo


No kidding... I ran into a ton of shielding today... and invul/molten.

At yonder: Yeah I never had a problem with my monk either... I dunno what it is... just seems like electric hits a bit harder than any other...


----------



## Fr0sty

finished the game on my wd with the help of theyondergod and scutzi128










found a legendary quiver but as always.. the stats were crap


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finished the game on my wd with the help of theyondergod and scutzi128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a legendary quiver but as always.. the stats were crap


Congrats finishing pre-patch with a WD!

A little late on this, but found it interesting. Not quite 6 million copies at 60$ a pop... but for not even being released yet its pretty good lol.

From PoE.com
"August 16 Progress Update
It's been a little while since we posted a public progress update, so I've put together some notes on how various things are going. This isn't intended to be a long post!

Last week, we passed a million American dollars of supporter packs sold (after credit card fees have been deducted). Thank you all very much for your generous contributions - it's helping the game in so many ways. Projects like this cost many millions of dollars, so while it's awesome that we have enough money to see the game through to Open Beta, the long-term future of the project benefits greatly from any additional money we can raise. Our team is currently at 18 people, though we'd love to expand it so that we can generate content at a faster rate."

This just got me thinking though... "games like these cost many millions of dollars" I'm assuming everything from copyrights/manpower hours/servers/equipment etc... AND their team is literally only a handful of people...and the player base in closed beta is virtually next to nothing compared to D3. Less than 100,000 people. Now think about diablo3 and how many employees they have working on it... and how many servers etc... I really wonder how much it cost Blizzard to make and support this game.


----------



## Fr0sty

just realised that they were making drastic changes to some cheap legendarys.. like taking a level 19 legend into a 63 one.. with attack speed and 50% crit dmg maximum.. but the kicker is this... its a belt

the witching hour will be mine









please let it spawn with max int and pick up radius


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Anyone feel like throwing bodies at Inferno Act 2 until we beat it ?

Have a Barb tank ready for it.

Haven't played in months though.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Anyone feel like throwing bodies at Inferno Act 2 until we beat it ?
> Have a Barb tank ready for it.
> Haven't played in months though.


meh, I just helped a friend gone through inferno act 2.............

by having him joining my team and me activating an act 3 mission









and it does work. I asked him to leave the game and click change quest to see how his act 2 quests are. He said they were all cleared


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> meh, I just helped a friend gone through inferno act 2.............
> by having him joining my team and me activating an act 3 mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it does work. I asked him to leave the game and click change quest to see how his act 2 quests are. He said they were all cleared


I want to actually play the game, not skip parts just to get achievements.

Just tried Act 2 for the first time in months......yeah............

I should stop attempting to do Inferno with pugs.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> meh, I just helped a friend gone through inferno act 2.............
> by having him joining my team and me activating an act 3 mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it does work. I asked him to leave the game and click change quest to see how his act 2 quests are. He said they were all cleared


Interesting. This hasn't worked for me whenever I tried it with someone. It will permanently give them the quest in act 3, but they are unable to go back to any act 2 quests they haven't cleared. Will have to check this out for one of my buddies who doesn't have a lot of time to play!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I want to actually play the game, not skip parts just to get achievements.
> Just tried Act 2 for the first time in months......yeah............
> I should stop attempting to do Inferno with pugs.


Have _FUN_ act2 is a headache... the story is all over the place until you start with the kulle quests... and even then its annoying because you have to cover such a large area with so little motivation and elites... it's like wandering on a hope you stumble onto the quest marker sooner rather than later. And if you die in the oasis/desolate sands, its a pain in the rear to have to walk all the way back to where you were. The span is like 3 full maps haha. That is one thing I havent heard ANYONE comment on... no stamina walk/run in this game.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Interesting. This hasn't worked for me whenever I tried it with someone. It will permanently give them the quest in act 3, but they are unable to go back to any act 2 quests they haven't cleared. Will have to check this out for one of my buddies who doesn't have a lot of time to play!.


well, remember you taking me through act 3? It didn't work on me either

That's just what he told me.

it might have something to do with him not completely closing the game, as in the game client as a whole. All he did was leave the current act 3 game we were in. It's possible that all those change back to the original state the next time he logs on lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I want to actually play the game, not skip parts just to get achievements.
> Just tried Act 2 for the first time in months......yeah............
> I should stop attempting to do Inferno with pugs.


the point isn't to get the achievements. Theres no achievement (in the literal sense) in completing act 2, in my opinion.

The point is to get the hell out of act 2 and finally enter act 3, where the mob's innate abilities aren't so ridiculously lame, even though they hit harder.

But if you do have the determination to make progress in the normal way, that's more power to you.


----------



## godofdeath

anyone get me to a4 hell?????????

stuck on a1 spiders, never ever get past that so zzzzz

godofdeath#1113


----------



## DoomDash

Cant wait for this patch! Beat inferno months ago with my barb but im looking forward to all the changes anyway.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Cant wait for this patch! Beat inferno months ago with my barb but im looking forward to all the changes anyway.


Wow, no posts today? Lol this thread is dying! I'm sure the new patch will have this thread buzzing again...

On a positive note; I have also experienced recent success with the AH and ACTUALLY got a "Server traffic is at capacity right now so your auctions aren't may not have worked properly" type of message today... Albeit frustrating, I will take that as a good sign.

I made almost 3 mil selling 2 items that I wouldn't have hesitated to vendor a week ago simply because I didn't have the space in my stash... Nothing special about them as far as IAS, CC, CD or whatnot... just armor pieces with high base stats... Was pretty happy about it.

Now maybe I will have the motivation to sell my stash of weapons I have been too lazy to do the research in pricing out... Actually, I have been too un-motivated to price anything lately as a week ago nothing was selling unless it had epic rolls.


----------



## Fr0sty

its quite obvious what is wrong in that picture

btw guys.. farming act 1 with lots of dps and no vitality is fun

im getting some mf upgrades but i'll lose about 200 vitality.. allready at 11.9k hp ... so i'll probably end up at around 9k hp when its all done


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Wow, no posts today? Lol this thread is dying! I'm sure the new patch will have this thread buzzing again...
> On a positive note; I have also experienced recent success with the AH and ACTUALLY got a "Server traffic is at capacity right now so your auctions aren't may not have worked properly" type of message today... Albeit frustrating, I will take that as a good sign.
> I made almost 3 mil selling 2 items that I wouldn't have hesitated to vendor a week ago simply because I didn't have the space in my stash... Nothing special about them as far as IAS, CC, CD or whatnot... just armor pieces with high base stats... Was pretty happy about it.
> Now maybe I will have the motivation to sell my stash of weapons I have been too lazy to do the research in pricing out... Actually, I have been too un-motivated to price anything lately as a week ago nothing was selling unless it had epic rolls.


you should be more active in looking up prices.

Remember how you were telling me your drops hardly worth anything? That's the whole reason why.

I myself am only capable of farming act 1, and yet combined with some luck, these few days ive earned an average of 1 million a run with my drops. They consist of a 400k legendary 2-hand hammer (that I told you about), a 2.x million belt, a 2.x million bracer, and quite a few others that sold for like 200k -600k.

I think I did about 10 runs this week and my bank jumped from 5~6 mil to right now 13.7 mil.

Now imagine yourself doing same number of runs, but in act 3. How can you have worse drops than me? Not possible. I mean if the sample size is 10 runs, its probably just luck, but say 60 runs in a month? It can't be.

Do the research. It's quite helpful.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> you should be more active in looking up prices.
> Remember how you were telling me your drops hardly worth anything? That's the whole reason why.
> I myself am only capable of farming act 1, and yet combined with some luck, these few days ive earned an average of 1 million a run with my drops. They consist of a 400k legendary 2-hand hammer (that I told you about), a 2.x million belt, a 2.x million bracer, and quite a few others that sold for like 200k -600k.
> I think I did about 10 runs this week and my bank jumped from 5~6 mil to right now 13.7 mil.
> Now imagine yourself doing same number of runs, but in act 3. How can you have worse drops than me? Not possible. I mean if the sample size is 10 runs, its probably just luck, but say 60 runs in a month? It can't be.
> Do the research. It's quite helpful.


Agreed. Yeah it basically came down to my playing so often the last two weeks with nothing to show for it due to lack of activity on the servers, but I think people, and specifically casual gamers, are starting to hop back on again for the new patch and starting to level and gear their sub-60/fresh 60 characters that was previously seemingly hopeless for inferno without crazy time dedication to play.


----------



## Fr0sty

i had 24k hp and i felt it was too little to survive even in act 1 inferno .. now im getting gears that will put me at 9k hp for magic finding runs

am i mad for that?


----------



## -SE7EN-

1.04 AH improvements.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6369407745#1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Over the last few days, we've seen a lot of requests from players for us to make improvements to the auction house. We've also seen questions regarding what, if any, changes are being made to the AH in 1.0.4. While we've already talked about many of the updates we have planned, we know some players may have missed those discussions. So, rather than make you wait for the patch notes, we've put together a list of everything that's changing in 1.0.4 for you below.

Take a look:

General Improvements:
Players can now cancel their auctions at any point so long they do not have any active bids on them (it will still take five minutes for a listed auction to become searchable, however).We've increased the maximum stack size of gold per listing from 100,000 to 1,000,000. The current minimum listing price will remain the same per stack. We've added description text to several error messages. We've also improved several existing descriptions so that they more clearly describe why you've encountered an error.

Search Improvements:
We're upping the allowed number of "Preferred Stats" per search from 3 to 6.We're upping the number of digits you can enter in the "Min Value" field for equipment searches from 3 to 5 (i.e. you can now search for values > 999).We've replaced "Minimum Damage" with "Average Damage" as a searchable stat, which can be calculated as follows: (Min Damage + Max Damage) / 2. So, for example, searching for an Average Damage of 12 will find an item with 10-14 damage, 12 Minimum damage, or 24 Maximum damage.Stat increases which come from slotted gems will no longer be factored in when searching for equipment. Instead, your search criteria will only take into account the base stat values for an item.Armor, DPS, Buyout, and Time Left columns are now sortable columns in the Search tab.

UI Improvements:
The Auctions tab and Completed tab will now refresh whenever one of your items has been purchased.Whenever an auction expires or is cancelled, the listing price of that item will now display in the Completed tab.Tooltips have been added for items in the Completed tab (which means you'll be able to see the stats of the items you've purchased or sold, as well as items which failed to sell or were cancelled).Tooltips have been added for commodities.Item Compare tooltips have been added to the Recommended Items page.

In addition to these improvements, we're also fixing several bugs with the auction house UI and functionality (many of which you reported on these forums).

Bug Fixes:
Auction house filters are no longer case-sensitive.Players can now search for stats on Legendary items! Yay!The Recommended Items page will now display quivers for demon hunters even if you have a two-handed ranged weapon equipped.Witch doctor's Corpse Spider bonus is now listed when searching for mojos.And, last but not least, we've fixed several issues with affixes not displaying correctly or being unavailable for equipment searches:"Attack Speed" is now a searchable affix for quiversItems with the "Level Requirement Reduced" affix will now properly appear in search results when specifying the level rangeSearches will now properly filter results according to the set Minimum and Maximum values for"Life per Spirit Spent"

And there you have it! Please note that this isn't a preview, and that the above list represents every change we are making to the auction house in 1.0.4. While the list is exhaustive for this patch, it's definitely not the end of the road -- we still have additional improvements planned for 1.1.0 and for the long-term. We don't have a lot of juicy details to share right now on that front, but we'll be sure to provide more information as development continues


----------



## StaticFX

ok, should i use a new bow...(DH)

adds 2500~dps
loses 4500 hp (dropping me to low 20's)
but, i can then swap out my 23% MF (helm) and re-gain most of the HP back

DPS 54700~

or stay at 52200~ DPS
28K HP
23% MF on helm (Keeping me over 100% base MF)

esentially, lose the MF to gain the DPS?

Thanks!


----------



## Fr0sty

great ah improvement right there







just the thing i've been waiting for

what's your 6 main stats you guys will search for?

mine will be

- inteligence
- crit chance
- crit damage
- gold pick up radius
- attack speed
- life regen/vitality on some other pieces

thats for my dps set.. my magic find set doesnt require too much complicated stats..

lots of int lots of mf lots of pick up radius and voila i can do a david copperfield and change elites into loot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok, should i use a new bow...(DH)
> adds 2500~dps
> loses 4500 hp (dropping me to low 20's)
> but, i can then swap out my 23% MF (helm) and re-gain most of the HP back
> DPS 54700~
> or stay at 52200~ DPS
> 28K HP
> 23% MF on helm (Keeping me over 100% base MF)
> esentially, lose the MF to gain the DPS?
> Thanks!


yeah go ahead.. your a glass cannon class

seriously if you gain dps id say why not


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Stat increases which come from slotted gems will no longer be factored in when searching for equipment.


I feel like this will mess something up. The change does sound 100% reasonable, until when it is actually enforced, it will mess up something like the order of items you are looking foron the list
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok, should i use a new bow...(DH)
> adds 2500~dps
> loses 4500 hp (dropping me to low 20's)
> but, i can then swap out my 23% MF (helm) and re-gain most of the HP back
> DPS 54700~
> or stay at 52200~ DPS
> 28K HP
> 23% MF on helm (Keeping me over 100% base MF)
> esentially, lose the MF to gain the DPS?
> Thanks!


Depends on whether you play with friends frequently, what act you usually play, and how "careless" you are.

with (tank) friends = can get away with less HP

Act 1 = drop the HP for anything benefitial, Act 3 = that 4.5k might save your life

careless = HP all the way


----------



## iknownothing

I sold a ring last night for 10 million, anyone reckon I should hold off spending until the patch hits?

Cheers


----------



## StaticFX

I am slowly working my way through Act II. (getting Kulle's blood right now and not doing that well)

Act I is cake with the current build....

the current bow has 122 vit.. thats where the issue is... maybe I should keep the current bow, and drop the MF for the HP(gem swap) pushing me to 32K+ HP

guess I will just try it and see









Thanks!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> I sold a ring last night for 10 million, anyone reckon I should hold off spending until the patch hits?
> Cheers


DAYUM BRAH!!!

Probably could have gotten something in the RMAH, oh well.

Anyway, I would say definitely wait for the patch to come. I've been saving up for a while. To be honest though, it also have something to do with me not knowing what to buy









For me, there is no middle ground anymore. Whatever I'll get next, has to be the best I can possibly obtain with a reasonable amount of gold (say, 10 mil a piece)

Maybe I should aim for weapon as my next upgrade, probably get a Xbow with slightly more dmg (1.4k) and with good stats (currently equipping a 1358 dps Xbow with no stats). Or maybe a new ring.

Will probably post my profile again later on and see what you guys can come up with.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I feel like this will mess something up. The change does sound 100% reasonable, until when it is actually enforced, it will mess up something like the order of items you are looking foron the list
> Depends on whether you play with friends frequently, what act you usually play, and how "careless" you are.
> with (tank) friends = can get away with less HP
> Act 1 = drop the HP for anything benefitial, Act 3 = that 4.5k might save your life
> careless = HP all the way


its going to be super ez to find everything with the right stats you are looking for

if i want a 160 int and more chest armor with 3 sockets i dont want a chest that has a total combined int of 160 or more with the sockets filled.. with this change it will make searching the ah much more easier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> DAYUM BRAH!!!
> Probably could have gotten something in the RMAH, oh well.


again a rmah quote from you.. do you play this game for the money or for the fun of it?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> again a rmah quote from you.. do you play this game for the money or for the fun of it?


Definitely money. I thought it was obvious enough you wouldnt have to ask









Not that the fun never existed. But it died down pretty quickly. I would say around the time when I was in Hell, lv 55-59, somewhere around there.

Not a fan of short, shallow and repetitive stories. I mean the story itself isn't repetitive, the farming part isn't bad either, its like buying booster packs of trading cards and hope for good stuff, I like that, but when you are forced repeat the game that many times just to get to that part.....not my cup of tea.

You will see me say something like that over and over and over. Got something that looks worthy? RMAH it is!! How else am I gonna get my money back







. I was stupid enough to realize the refund scheme exists at day 30 (I dont live in the US so whatever I do won't be immediate)


----------



## Fr0sty

you'd end up being paid more at mcdonalds then farming act 1 inferno.. even act 4 doesnt pay that much

seriously stop dreaming about making money.. unless you run bots but thats another story


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Getting back into D3 to beat Inferno Act 2/3/4.

Critique my Barb tank !

My spec works great, I mainly want the gear critiqued.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Quantums-1449/hero/18353870

*Edit - I'm at 10k DPS buffed.*


----------



## jbobb

More on 1.04.

Paragon System and magic find info.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



While working on patch 1.0.4, we came up with all sorts of ideas for ways to improve Diablo III. Some of them you've probably already seen, such as the general systems changes, the awesome buffs for Legendaries, and the improvements we're making to the barbarian, demon hunter, monk, witch doctor, and wizard. The entire team really banded together to get as much into this patch as possible, and one of the exciting changes I'd like to tell you about today is called the Paragon system.

Two of the issues we've been thinking about while working on patch 1.0.4 have been what to do with Magic Find and how to give level-60 players who aren't satisfied with the item hunt something more to strive for. I'm sure many of you are aware of the blog we posted proposing some different Magic Find gear-swapping solutions, as well as our general thoughts on how rewarding the game is once you hit level 60. The Paragon system is designed to help us address these concerns -- but before we get into exactly how it works, let's go over these two core issues in a little more detail.

Magic Find
As you may remember, we posed a number of possible solutions to the gear-swapping issue and asked you to give us your feedback. While we saw some support for a couple of the options, what your responses ultimately told us was that although having to swap into Magic Find gear mid-fight annoyed some of you greatly, others were ambivalent, didn't gear swap themselves, or -- in a few cases -- wanted to see gear-swappers penalized in some fashion. Those who do swap gear generally do so for the raw power advantage it gives, so we wanted any solution we went with to provide the same level of power. Overall, our analysis of the situation really hammered home one stark truth: we needed to come up with a way to make our Magic Find system more fun.

Level 60 Rewards
We understand that some players feel frustrated once they hit level 60 because they no longer feel like they're making progress. It can be demoralizing to play for an hour, not get any drops, and also be out a big chunk of gold from repair costs. Your play session may not only end without an upgrade, it can wind up being a net loss. Everyone wants to feel like they're making some progress when they log in, even if they don't get that new sword.

Introducing the Paragon System
The new Paragon system coming in patch 1.0.4 is designed to address Magic Find gear-swapping while providing players who've reached level 60 with an extended progression system.
Here's how it works:
After you hit level 60, any further experience you earn from killing monsters will begin to count toward Paragon levels
There are 100 Paragon levels
Every Paragon level will reward you with:
Core stats such as Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality in amounts similar to what you'd gain from a normal level
3% Magic Find and 3% Gold Find
In addition, a distinctive increasingly-impressive border will surround your character portrait in the in-game party frame to denote your Paragon progression, with a new frame earned after every ten levels. Your Paragon level will also be visible to other players wherever your normal level is shown

We know that a lot of you out there are level 60 -- maybe on multiple characters -- and this system provides a way to make progress every time you log in to the game.



Source


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Introducing the Paragon System
> 
> The new Paragon system coming in patch 1.0.4 is designed to address Magic Find gear-swapping while providing players who've reached level 60 with an extended progression system.
> Here's how it works:
> 
> After you hit level 60, any further experience you earn from killing monsters will begin to count toward Paragon levels
> There are 100 Paragon levels
> Every Paragon level will reward you with:
> 
> Core stats such as Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality in amounts similar to what you'd gain from a normal level
> 3% Magic Find and 3% Gold Find
> 
> In addition, a distinctive increasingly-impressive border will surround your character portrait in the in-game party frame to denote your Paragon progression, with a new frame earned after every ten levels. Your Paragon level will also be visible to other players wherever your normal level is shown


paragon system sounds epic :O omg more dps main stats + gold and magic find :O sweet









maybe i should just farm for paragon levels to boost my dps instead? LOL

but there is a cap at 300% magic find ... :S


----------



## Sainesk

I quoted the rest








Quote:


> We know that a lot of you out there are level 60 -- maybe on multiple characters -- and this system provides a way to make progress every time you log in to the game.
> 
> To support the new system, Nephalem Valor (NV) will now also provide a 15% experience bonus per stack, applicable toward Paragon levels. The first Paragon level should take about as long as it took most players to get from level 59 to 60, and the experience requirement will rise from there. The time to reach the upper Paragon levels approximates the long-term time investment required to get a level 99 character in Diablo II.
> 
> &#8230; What Was That About Magic Find On Items?
> 
> While the benefits to progression are obvious, you may be asking how this impacts Magic Find on items. We wanted to find a solution that was not only very forgiving of gear swapping, but one that would ultimately help us slowly and gently move Magic Find off of items in the future. It's such an intrinsically important stat to the core purpose of playing the game that tying it to gear -- which is a customization system in many ways -- is ultimately an approach that would continue to cause problems. We need to transition away from it, and do so in a way that doesn't flip the entire game end-over-end.
> With the Paragon system in place, we're capping Magic Find and Gold Find to 300% (before Nephalem Valor). This means that without any Magic Find gear at all, you'll hit the cap when you reach Paragon level 100. This way, you can continue wearing your current Magic Find gear as you slowly but surely work to gain Paragon levels. Eventually, once you hit Paragon level 100, you'll have the freedom to completely focus every slot on stats that help your character kill stuff faster and stay alive longer. The idea is that if you're currently swapping gear in and out for the Magic Find bonuses, you can continue to do so&#8230; but gain enough Paragon levels, and you won't need to anymore.


wow sweet, I dislike the NV system, this will make leaving a game and losing that 75% a little more bearable. Paragon lv 100 sounds like it'll take forever though... also, everyone get rid of your MF/GF gear before they become worthless









and on the AH, wish they'd add a search by name option on the completed tab. I want to calculate my total gear cost and such but with 2K+ items on there it's a nightmare...


----------



## HarrisLam

you missed the point

im not dreaming about making more than my day job with diablo. i work well over 8 hours a day. Today i worked for 11 effecrive hours, half hoir lunch half hour dinner plus 2 hours in round trip transportation, im spending 14 hours out of the house today.

i just hope i could sequeeze some money out of my play time, because i feel like the gamr at its current stage isnt worth the cost i paid for. whats wrong with that? its not like ill set the blizzard headquarters on fire if i dont earn all that 60 back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you'd end up being paid more at mcdonalds then farming act 1 inferno.. even act 4 doesnt pay that much
> seriously stop dreaming about making money.. unless you run bots but thats another story


@ the last post about 1.04 : isnt that one of yhe krip tips.....


----------



## dir_d

Actually this is better for me. I have 300MF right now with 5 stacks of NV. So i can farm and gain levels until i get enough static MF to take of a piece of gear with MF on it, all while staying at 300MF. Im happy with this, it gives me a bonus in the beginning.


----------



## Cryosis00

Paragon system is a great idea. One I wish was in place from the beginning.

I have already MF'd Act1 and Act3 to death. The new system won't make the boring content any better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So the lack of any substantial end game continues and players are being pushed towards the current gear end game even faster? I am very, VERY cautiously optimistic here about this lowering prices due to influx of new good loot, but it really depends on how good Wizards will be after their nerf and how often legendaries will drop. I also didn't see any ET/WW nerf in the datamined patch notes yet, so maybe Wyatt changed his mind and backtracked on that ******ed decision?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So the lack of any substantial end game continues and players are being pushed towards the current gear end game even faster? I am very, VERY cautiously optimistic here about this lowering prices due to influx of new good loot, but it really depends on how good Wizards will be after their nerf and how often legendaries will drop. I also didn't see any ET/WW nerf in the datamined patch notes yet, so maybe Wyatt changed his mind and backtracked on that ******ed decision?


yeah, but in the datamined notes they didn't show the WD pets no longer proc'ing either. As far as I can tell, the only info they have is off of what will be shown on tooltips, and not things like proc rate, pet health, etc. My bet would be that proc rates WILL be nerfed for ET/pets. You may have to alter your playstyle/build a little bit, but with the gear people have now, they will be at LEAST able to farm the places they could pre-patch, more than likely farther.
Everybody expecting this patch to happen tomorrow?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> but it really depends on how good Wizards will be after their nerf and how often legendaries will drop. I also didn't see any ET/WW nerf in the datamined patch notes yet, so maybe Wyatt changed his mind and backtracked on that ******ed decision?


I'm worried about the Doctor too with the Vision Quest changes... pretty much goodbye Bears build and my favorite - the tank doctor.
Quote:


> While we can't accommodate every skill and build combination out there, the goal for Vision Quest is that a player who has chosen the right passives and gear will still be able to summon waves of stampeding bears for at least a few seconds.


Yay kiting Tank/Bears waiting for Mana


----------



## dir_d

No patch tomorrow i dont think. I thought i read from a blue that the date they were pushing for was the 28th of Aug but you never know.

Looks like i will go some garg, spider, haunt, zombie wall build and just CC and dot the hell out of everything till it dies. Might even try out a 2hander, might work well fo a build like that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm worried about the Doctor too with the Vision Quest changes... pretty much goodbye Bears build and my favorite - the tank doctor.


I am not optimistic, but I will wait and see if I can adapt a build to my existing gear in a satisfactory manner. If not, I am done with this loser dev team and this game. I have invested far too much gold and time in this game to take being screwed over yet again.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> No patch tomorrow i dont think. I thought i read from a blue that the date they were pushing for was the 28th of Aug but you never know.
> Looks like i will go some garg, spider, haunt, zombie wall build and just CC and dot the hell out of everything till it dies. Might even try out a 2hander, might work well fo a build like that.


I think it is the 28th yes.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I think it is the 28th yes.


I also saw a blue post that did say that this week is the 4th week of August and they were saying they were targeting the 4th week of August for the patch. I personally do not expect it tomorrow though, especially when the notes at the end of the Paragon info says to watch for final patch notes and launch announcement in the "days ahead".


----------



## HarrisLam

LOL......

seriously blizzard? 28th of August?

I don't know why, but that date sounds *oddly familiar* lol.......


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, but in the datamined notes they didn't show the WD pets no longer proc'ing either. As far as I can tell, the only info they have is off of what will be shown on tooltips, and not things like proc rate, pet health, etc. My bet would be that proc rates WILL be nerfed for ET/pets. You may have to alter your playstyle/build a little bit, but with the gear people have now, they will be at LEAST able to farm the places they could pre-patch, more than likely farther.
> Everybody expecting this patch to happen tomorrow?


thorn damage + leeching beast rune on those zombie dogs.

heard it heals quite alot

10k thorn = 10k damage dealt so the leeching beast rune can heal the dogs and the master

sounds sweet huh? imagine if 4 dogs gets hit by 1 melee hit.. bam 40k dps on that monster + the dogs heal themselves for so much.. + the new pet survival buff = gg inferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm worried about the Doctor too with the Vision Quest changes... pretty much goodbye Bears build and my favorite - the tank doctor.
> Yay kiting Tank/Bears waiting for Mana


using bears without vq and my build works

seriously bears dont need vq to work

if i want to outright spam bears at white mobs i can change a rune on one of my skill and refresh it every 2seconds .. 30% mana back every 2seconds sounds like a mini vq to me







and i dont have to waste 4 cooldown for that neither

+ they are buffing one of the abbility im using for my build..

tank doctors are an abomination upon the witch doctor world.. unless they have pets.. then they are doing something for a good cause and i applaud that determination to keep our pets alive and fight by our side


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> LOL......
> seriously blizzard? 28th of August?
> I don't know why, but that date sounds *oddly familiar* lol.......


I think a bunch of guilds might be having a war that day...


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> tank doctors are an abomination upon the witch doctor world.. unless they have pets.. then they are doing something for a good cause and i applaud that determination to keep our pets alive and fight by our side


THERE IT IS!! hahaha I knew it!!
















In my experience, it was the only way post 1.03 to adapt to survive Act IV reliably for me.



Post 1.04 will bring more viable dps builds back.

I am looking forward to 1.04 so much that I feel like I can't wait.

All comments based on solo play of course. I only like farming with other people, not progression.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tank doctors are an abomination upon the witch doctor world.. unless they have pets.. then they are doing something for a good cause and i applaud that determination to keep our pets alive and fight by our side


Ouch, so I guess ranged Barbs, tank DHs and melee Wizards are silly too in your opinion? The Doc may have been intended to be a summoner class but not everyone likes the class for that.

Personally, I find it to be one of the funner Doc builds, and the only ability being arguably wasted for VQ on my build is Big Bad Voodoo. Rain of Corpses for extra damage, Soul Harvest for extra Int always up are not "wastes", and alternating between Spirit Walk and Horrify with Frightening Aspect rune for extra armor are pretty much a must without godly items.
Quote:


> As for Vision Quest itself, it will increase Mana regeneration by 30% for 5 seconds after dealing damage with Firebomb, Corpse Spiders, Poison Dart, or Plague of Toads.


The new VQ might go from 300% to 30% regen AND ONLY IF you waste a slot for Firebomb, Corpse Spiders, Poison Dart, or Plague of Toads. With the new Mana Regen rate, instead of 80/second that is 58.5/second for 5 seconds (rofl).


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> The new VQ might go from 300% to 30% regen AND ONLY IF you waste a slot for Firebomb, Corpse Spiders, Poison Dart, or Plague of Toads. With the new Mana Regen rate, instead of 80/second that is 58.5/second for 5 seconds (rofl).


Here is some math. Do with it what you will.

Old VQ;
No mana regen: 20 x 400% = 80
3 mana regen gear: (20 + 30) x 400% = 200

New VQ;
No mana regen: 45 x 130% = 58.5
3 mana regen gear: (45 +30) x 130% = 97.5


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Ouch, so I guess ranged Barbs, tank DHs and melee Wizards are silly too in your opinion? The Doc may have been intended to be a summoner class but not everyone likes the class for that.
> Personally, I find it to be one of the funner Doc builds, and the only ability being arguably wasted for VQ on my build is Big Bad Voodoo. Rain of Corpses for extra damage, Soul Harvest for extra Int always up are not "wastes", and alternating between Spirit Walk and Horrify with Frightening Aspect rune for extra armor are pretty much a must without godly items.
> The new VQ might go from 300% to 30% regen AND ONLY IF you waste a slot for Firebomb, Corpse Spiders, Poison Dart, or Plague of Toads. With the new Mana Regen rate, instead of 80/second that is 58.5/second for 5 seconds (rofl).


barbs and monks are natural melee classes

dh and wizzards are ranged class wd is a weird nuker class

and let's not forget that wd is getting a base mana regen buff from 20 to 45 without gears .. and my build works better with +max mana instead of mana regen really

but i can always have the 30% mana regen rune on spirit walk instead of the 3 second duration for more bear spamming.. but farming act 1 jaunt makes more sense since i can kill mobs jump to the next pack and so on.. it saves me so much time.. but survival i'd go mana regen on this one... soul harvest is one of the best wd abbility just like gruesome feast

horrify was on my arsenal when i had a pet build.. but i got tired of the low dps frustration.. but never really liked the bad gameplay of a firebomb or rain of frog build

for me i need to stay mobile to survive.. dodge spears or firebals and so on

btw splinter should be on every wd build.. its like our best main abbility.. single target dps .. firebomb is too unprecise and theres no range to it.. plage of toad consist of trying to proc aoe for life on hit builds.. since theres barely any range to it you can't kite too much or stay at a safe range vs fast packs .. corpse spiders have their use in some builds.. cc builds could have good use for them in some runes.. pet builds as some sort of a big clunky thing blocking a hallway in between you and your pets so you stay safe or whatever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> THERE IT IS!! hahaha I knew it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, it was the only way post 1.03 to adapt to survive Act IV reliably for me.
> 
> Post 1.04 will bring more viable dps builds back.
> I am looking forward to 1.04 so much that I feel like I can't wait.
> All comments based on solo play of course. I only like farming with other people, not progression.


i did inferno with yondergod and scutzi wasnt so bad.. 3 bs packs got us a couple times but the other packs were a matter of coordination and teamwork

i'm playing a dps build thats viable .. it only require 1 uncommon stats and the rest are very common .. pick up radius as much as you can and lots of crit + massive ammount of int and voila dps is yours

and after 1.0.4 pick up radius will become even more viable for wd

circle of life passive + 2 active skill and i have an infinite zombie dog sacrifice chain reaction

or i could change the rune on my voodoo and remove soul harvest for sacrifice and gg endless zombie dog sacrifice for extra dps

pet builds will also work 10x better

a full spirit witch doctor can be viable if need be.. horrify,spirit walk,mass confusion,spirit barrage,haunt

the possibilities existed before the patch but nobody really tried to push because they always watch what the big names do and copy them without thinking

did you want ez? or something that feels rewarding?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is some math. Do with it what you will.
> Old VQ;
> No mana regen: 20 x 400% = 80
> 3 mana regen gear: (20 + 30) x 400% = 200
> New VQ;
> No mana regen: 45 x 130% = 58.5
> 3 mana regen gear: (45 +30) x 130% = 97.5


where did you get that 400% regen?

its 300% mana regen

btw your stats are only accounting base stats and you should know that we have mana regen runes on spirit walk haunt soul harvest and so on if need be.. heck.. big bad voodoo was the main ingredient for vq/bear builds due to its 122 mana sec

btw my build works better with + max mana and mana per kill rather then mana regen








why? i allready get 1% of my max mana when a monster die within my gold pick up radius + 1% life and cooldowns reduced by 1second.. after patch.. those numbers are doubled.. so thats 2% of my total life back 2% of my total mana back + 1 second cooldown reduced

if i add +mana per kill on 2 gears or just 1

and use spirit walk with mana regen ... how long do you think i'll be able to spam my bears?

for a decent amount of time.. but i dont need too much.. my bears allready crit for 220k to 270k regularly.. if my friends use their dmg mantra or even marked for death extra dmg .. they will hit 330k and i even saw some 350k iirc

do you really think i need to spam for 1min to kill stuff even in a party ?

we did a belial trial run like 1 week 1/2 ago between me yondergod and another ocn'er just to try it out.. and we managed to get him to 5% health in just about 10seconds.. thats when he made his breath attack.. and that wasnt fully buffed btw ..

the dh has 180k full sharpshooter with 37% crit chance on gears btw or something like that and yonder was tanking with his monk

i'd say its a viable party or even solo build


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> LOL......
> seriously blizzard? 28th of August?
> I don't know why, but that date sounds *oddly familiar* lol.......


Soooooo.......

Wow - Pre Kung Fu Panda, Skill Tree change patch 8/28

D3 - 1.0.4 patch 8/28

GW2 - launch 8/28

Guess Blizz is really hoping you play one of their products on 8/28.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and my build works better with +max mana instead of mana regen really
> but i can always have the 30% mana regen rune on spirit walk instead of the 3 second duration for more bear spamming..


Blizzard could destroy half the WD builds in order to try to "encourage" build diversity. There will be like 2 players left playing WD after level 60, and I won't be one of them if they stick to their plan. I would wager Bears is a waste of a skill on your build considering how long you can keep it up without BBV or VQ. I'm not talking about bosses here since they're a joke (the Butcher can be one hit on Inferno), but where it matters - elite packs.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Blizzard could destroy half the WD builds in order to try to "encourage" build diversity. There will be like 2 players left playing WD after level 60, and I won't be one of them if they stick to their plan. I would wager Bears is a waste of a skill on your build considering how long you can keep it up without BBV or VQ.


i dont need big bad voodoo to keep my bear spamming







nor vq

and blizzard wouldnt nuke every build to create build diversity

it wouldnt make sense


----------



## Cotton

Base regen plus vision quest.

Quote:


> where did you get that 400% regen?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> 
> Base regen plus vision quest.


300% mana regen doesnt mean add the base regen and say its 400% multiplier to your base regen

it multiplies your base regen thats all

so if you have 50mana regen it gives you 300% of that

edit: ok yes it does work like you say.. so wording sounded confusing

gg blizzard

but still my point is still good.. vq was always a waste of a passive

there are ways to keep spamming bears while staying mobile without having to blow all your cooldowns


----------



## Cotton

Ok, I guess I will go into more detail.
Quote:


> 300% mana regen doesnt mean add the base regen and say its 400% multiplier to your base regen
> 
> it multiplies your base regen thats all
> 
> so if you have 50mana regen it gives you 300% of that


Quote:


> Old VQ;
> No mana regen: 20 x 400% = 80
> 3 mana regen gear: (20 + 30) x 400% = 200
> 
> New VQ;
> No mana regen: 45 x 130% = 58.5
> 3 mana regen gear: (45 +30) x 130% = 97.5


The 400% is for formula reasons. You need to add your base plus an additional 300%. Where you are having your fallout is you are not looking at the base being 100% of your mana regen prior to vision quest. This is wrong.

Another example is you could have poked fun at the second set of formulas showing 130% and argued that Vision Quest does not give 130% it gives 30% after the patch. You need to account for the base mana regen, which is why the 100% is factored into the formula.

The game works the same way as the above formula. Please test.


----------



## nerdybeat

Hope you all enjoyed playing Diablo 3's paid beta test! Welcome to the real game (minus pvp!)

In all seriousness, this is a great step in the right direction. I am very excited for PVP, and this in place gives some headway. I will WANT to be capped for PvP. I have barely been playing the past weeks... finding iLvl 63 2h or ilvl 61/62 1h weps just pisses me off cuz I know they will be so much better in the patch.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Ok, I guess I will go into more detail.
> The 400% is for formula reasons. You need to add your base plus an additional 300%. Where you are having your fallout is you are not looking at the base being 100% of your mana regen prior to vision quest. This is wrong.
> Another example is you could have poked fun at the second set of formulas showing 130% and argued that Vision Quest does not give 130% it gives 30% after the patch. You need to account for the base mana regen, which is why the 100% is factored into the formula.
> The game works the same way as the above formula. Please test.


i did test it 2 min ago and came to your conclusion.. but i couldnt see pass the text i guess or i could not think hard enough to put base mana regen as 100% Oo sily me


----------



## Sainesk

Sorry if I came off a little harsh and I may still play the Doc occasionally even with the changes just it would blow to have to re-gear _again_ due to a patch - this time to something like pickup radius which is already skyrocketing in price...

that or i'd have to switch from Acid Cloud to Toads which has less damage, less life on hit returns and smaller radius.


----------



## MaDeuce50

I haven't played D3 in a few weeks and I decided to check the forums if there were any new changes. Can someone explain to me what is the new paragon system is and how it will effect my MF gear. I tried looking for answers on D3's forum but its full of slack jawed phaggots.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not optimistic, but I will wait and see if I can adapt a build to my existing gear in a satisfactory manner. If not, I am done with this loser dev team and this game. I have invested far too much gold and time in this game to take being screwed over yet again.


If you do quit, I just happen to know someone with an undergeared wizard that would be more than happy to have your gear. lololool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> thorn damage + leeching beast rune on those zombie dogs.
> heard it heals quite alot
> 10k thorn = 10k damage dealt so the leeching beast rune can heal the dogs and the master
> sounds sweet huh? imagine if 4 dogs gets hit by 1 melee hit.. bam 40k dps on that monster + the dogs heal themselves for so much.. + the new pet survival buff = gg inferno


I never realized thorns triggered anything at all besides the base damage. This might need to be worked into my post-patch build, if I can somehow fit it in with all the other crap I wanna try out.

anyone got a link for the BluePost of the date? the last one I seen said tomorrow if nothing goes wrong...


----------



## Cotton

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6968517/Introducing_the_Paragon_System-8_20_2012



Spoiler: Spoiler



While working on patch 1.0.4, we came up with all sorts of ideas for ways to improve Diablo III. Some of them you've probably already seen, such as the general systems changes, the awesome buffs for Legendaries, and the improvements we're making to the barbarian, demon hunter, monk, witch doctor, and wizard. The entire team really banded together to get as much into this patch as possible, and one of the exciting changes I'd like to tell you about today is called the Paragon system.

Two of the issues we've been thinking about while working on patch 1.0.4 have been what to do with Magic Find and how to give level-60 players who aren't satisfied with the item hunt something more to strive for. I'm sure many of you are aware of the blog we posted proposing some different Magic Find gear-swapping solutions, as well as our general thoughts on how rewarding the game is once you hit level 60. The Paragon system is designed to help us address these concerns -- but before we get into exactly how it works, let's go over these two core issues in a little more detail.

Magic Find

As you may remember, we posed a number of possible solutions to the gear-swapping issue and asked you to give us your feedback. While we saw some support for a couple of the options, what your responses ultimately told us was that although having to swap into Magic Find gear mid-fight annoyed some of you greatly, others were ambivalent, didn't gear swap themselves, or -- in a few cases -- wanted to see gear-swappers penalized in some fashion. Those who do swap gear generally do so for the raw power advantage it gives, so we wanted any solution we went with to provide the same level of power. Overall, our analysis of the situation really hammered home one stark truth: we needed to come up with a way to make our Magic Find system more fun.

Level 60 Rewards

We understand that some players feel frustrated once they hit level 60 because they no longer feel like they're making progress. It can be demoralizing to play for an hour, not get any drops, and also be out a big chunk of gold from repair costs. Your play session may not only end without an upgrade, it can wind up being a net loss. Everyone wants to feel like they're making some progress when they log in, even if they don't get that new sword.

Introducing the Paragon System

The new Paragon system coming in patch 1.0.4 is designed to address Magic Find gear-swapping while providing players who've reached level 60 with an extended progression system.
Here's how it works:

After you hit level 60, any further experience you earn from killing monsters will begin to count toward Paragon levels
There are 100 Paragon levels
Every Paragon level will reward you with:

Core stats such as Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality in amounts similar to what you'd gain from a normal level
3% Magic Find and 3% Gold Find

In addition, a distinctive increasingly-impressive border will surround your character portrait in the in-game party frame to denote your Paragon progression, with a new frame earned after every ten levels. Your Paragon level will also be visible to other players wherever your normal level is shown

We know that a lot of you out there are level 60 -- maybe on multiple characters -- and this system provides a way to make progress every time you log in to the game.

To support the new system, Nephalem Valor (NV) will now also provide a 15% experience bonus per stack, applicable toward Paragon levels. The first Paragon level should take about as long as it took most players to get from level 59 to 60, and the experience requirement will rise from there. The time to reach the upper Paragon levels approximates the long-term time investment required to get a level 99 character in Diablo II.

&#8230; What Was That About Magic Find On Items?

While the benefits to progression are obvious, you may be asking how this impacts Magic Find on items. We wanted to find a solution that was not only very forgiving of gear swapping, but one that would ultimately help us slowly and gently move Magic Find off of items in the future. It's such an intrinsically important stat to the core purpose of playing the game that tying it to gear -- which is a customization system in many ways -- is ultimately an approach that would continue to cause problems. We need to transition away from it, and do so in a way that doesn't flip the entire game end-over-end.
With the Paragon system in place, we're capping Magic Find and Gold Find to 300% (before Nephalem Valor). This means that without any Magic Find gear at all, you'll hit the cap when you reach Paragon level 100. This way, you can continue wearing your current Magic Find gear as you slowly but surely work to gain Paragon levels. Eventually, once you hit Paragon level 100, you'll have the freedom to completely focus every slot on stats that help your character kill stuff faster and stay alive longer. The idea is that if you're currently swapping gear in and out for the Magic Find bonuses, you can continue to do so&#8230; but gain enough Paragon levels, and you won't need to anymore.

Phew&#8230;

The Paragon system is a fairly big addition to the game, and one we're pretty excited about. On behalf of the entire Diablo III development team, we hope you enjoy the changes we're making with patch 1.0.4, and we look forward to seeing you in-game when it releases. Stay tuned to Diablo3.com for the final patch notes and official launch announcement in the days ahead.


----------



## MaDeuce50

nice, thanks for the link cotton. So now the MF cap is set to 300% and my MF is 366% with 5 stacks, should I just sell my MF gear now while it still has some value?


----------



## -SE7EN-

-alright, so +XP items will apparently affect Paragon Levels.
"Stephanie Johnson ‏@Lylirra
@Darkcoro Yup! +XP gear/gems will affect Paragon XP. NV will also give a 15% XP bonus per stack, which is applicable towards Paragon lvls. "
https://twitter.com/Lylirra

-"http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6369406911
We will be performing scheduled maintenance on Tuesday, August 21st. Maintenance will begin at 3:00 AM PDT and is expected to last for 10 hours. During this time, all servers and many web services will be unavailable.
Thank you for your patience."

-Add that with, as I previously posted a few pages back: https://twitter.com/Bashiok/statuses/236548193020678144
" Jeremy Chien ‏@Humpty06
@Bashiok hey bash, happy Friday! Is the patch next week on 8/21 or 8/28? Not really sure how to count weeks in August









Bashiok Bashiok ‏@Bashiok
@Humpty06 The fourth week of August is next week, but of course anything could happen. "

-then you take the fact of: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6294649845
there are 5 parts to this
1. system changes -wyatt cheng
2. legendary item improvements -andrew chambers
3. magic find update -jay wilson
4. class changes -wyatt cheng
5. patch notes -lylirra
Right now, the only 2 left are the magic find update, and the patch notes ("Of course, this is all building up to the actual patch 1.0.4 release, and we'll be releasing the full patch notes shortly before the update goes live. "), but the magic find update HAS actually been released, the Paragon System post.
All that is left is to patch. TOMORROW?!?!?!?!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> nice, thanks for the link cotton. So now the MF cap is set to 300% and my MF is 366% with 5 stacks, should I just sell my MF gear now while it still has some value?


sell some of it, to get to under 300. MF will be useful til you reach max paragon level, which according to http://www.diablofans.com/news/1320-paragon-level-exp-chart/ might just take a while. No need to sell it in bulk, but slowly replace it for better 'killing stuff' gear. Now that xp gems are useful for quite a while in Inferno, anyone think the costs might start going up a lil bit? Right now, they are the lowest priced of all.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> sell some of it, to get to under 300. MF will be useful til you reach max paragon level, which according to http://www.diablofans.com/news/1320-paragon-level-exp-chart/ might just take a while. No need to sell it in bulk, but slowly replace it for better 'killing stuff' gear. Now that xp gems are useful for quite a while in Inferno, anyone think the costs might start going up a lil bit? Right now, they are the lowest priced of all.


I don't see why people think MF will lose value... If you have 300 MF now with 5 stacks... you'll have like 600 with max paragon... The kicker is that until you reach max paragon... that MF wont help you level









And for those of you saving money for this new patch to release... I don't know why. Buy your upgrades now. Prices are just going to skyrocket again when the servers are full and everyone is finding great loot. Right now people are hurtin for gold and selling great things cheap. I just bought TWO 500+ dps dark blades (one with a star amythest and and 200 str) and another with life leech for around 800,000 for my LEVEL 48 barb! (reduced lvl req of 12). The amythest alone I could have pulled out and resold for 600k instantly and netted two lvl 63 500 dps daggers for a lvl 48+ toon (one with a socket), for 200k!! I mean, that is ridiculous... My lvl 48 barb instantly had 10k dps haha I wasn't even out of nightmare yet.

The big question is if they are going to start rolling +XP affixes on ilvls 61-63. THAT, is where the insane money will be.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm assuming the paragon system is not retroactive? I would be level 100 already probably.....

Beyond excited. Wish I could skip out on work this week lol.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I don't see why people think MF will lose value... If you have 300 MF now with 5 stacks... you'll have like 600 with max paragon... The kicker is that until you reach max paragon... that MF wont help you level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you saving money for this new patch to release... I don't know why. Buy your upgrades now. Prices are just going to skyrocket again when the servers are full and everyone is finding great loot. Right now people are hurtin for gold and selling great things cheap. I just bought TWO 500+ dps dark blades (one with a star amythest and and 200 str) and another with life leech for around 800,000 for my LEVEL 48 barb! (reduced lvl req of 12). The amythest alone I could have pulled out and resold for 600k instantly and netted two lvl 63 500 dps daggers for a lvl 48+ toon (one with a socket), for 200k!! I mean, that is ridiculous... My lvl 48 barb instantly had 10k dps haha I wasn't even out of nightmare yet.
> The big question is if they are going to start rolling +XP affixes on ilvls 61-63. THAT, is where the insane money will be.


MF will have a cap of 300, not including NV. Keep the MF gear until you start getting towards that cap, then gradually replace it with equipment that makes farming easier.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> great ah improvement right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just the thing i've been waiting for
> what's your 6 main stats you guys will search for?
> mine will be
> - inteligence
> - crit chance
> - crit damage
> - gold pick up radius
> - attack speed
> - life regen/vitality on some other pieces


I need...
Arcane resist
All resist
dex
vit
crit chance
LOH
attack speed
life regen
life%
crit damage

Obviously not all of them on every piece of gear, but you get my point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I feel like this will mess something up. The change does sound 100% reasonable, until when it is actually enforced, it will mess up something like the order of items you are looking foron the list


I like the change. Right now if I want 200+ vitality, for example, I would have to search for ~100 vitality and 3 sockets. But then things with no vitality and 3 sockets with purple gems in them will still show up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> nice, thanks for the link cotton. So now the MF cap is set to 300% and my MF is 366% with 5 stacks, should I just sell my MF gear now while it still has some value?


It says it's capped at 300% before NV

I have about 150% MF on my MF gear right now, so I'll need to get to around level 50 paragon before I can start getting rid of it. My MF gear isn't a swap set, I just only use it for Act 1 farming where I can afford to get rid of almost half of my resist, hp, etc.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I don't see why people think MF will lose value... If you have 300 MF now with 5 stacks... you'll have like 600 with max paragon...


Max is 300 base MF/GF with or without P level with the new cap. NV can go over so 375% with NV. Not sure if things like the ferret will let you break that 375%...

and lol I broke the game - empty stash, can't send my gems to it I bought a month ago for lulz - trying to send to stash back then often resulted in 3007, now this, sadly I didn't keep my rubies so i'm not going to strike it rich...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So with the new paragon system, does that mean we will see enlightenment shrines again?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> and lol I broke the game - empty stash, can't send my gems to it I bought a month ago for lulz - trying to send to stash back then often resulted in 3007, now this, sadly I didn't keep my rubies so i'm not going to strike it rich...


after a little research it seems to be happening to a lot of people, and ticket responses are like too bad so sad, so i'd avoid buying max gems...


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> nice, thanks for the link cotton. So now the MF cap is set to 300% and my MF is 366% with 5 stacks, should I just sell my MF gear now while it still has some value?


I am definitely not selling my MF gear. I plan to play the game a good amount with the new patch, and it seems like it will take a long while to get to 60.100. Say you get to 60.50 in a couple weeks, that's only 150% natural MF.


----------



## -SE7EN-

" Posted Today, 11:40 PM GMT
I HAVE A FEELINGGG

That tomorrow is gonna be a goood patch

That tomorrow is gonna be a goood good patch "

by Molster, on DiabloFans.com
I believe he is part of the team responsible for the datamined patch notes.... perhaps he has some insider info he's not sharing?


----------



## Nw0rb

Nope they already said last week in aug this is not the last week and just because there is a 10 hr maintenance tom just means its the pre patch for when it goes live.


----------



## lckylocal

patch is tomorrow -
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6368188147


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incgamers*
> Okay, if you thought you were done with drama and reading for the day, think again friends. Patch 1.0.4 will be released tonight during the scheduled maintenance window at the following times.
> 
> The Americas: 3:00 a.m. PDT to 1:00 p.m. PDT (8/21)
> Europe: 8:00 p.m. PDT (8/21) to 6:00 a.m. PDT (8/22)
> Asia: 11:00 a.m. PDT to 11:00 p.m. PDT (8/22)
> 
> Read the full, and I mean full, patch notes are the break.


http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/official-patch-1-0-4-notes#more-25330


----------



## DoomDash

Woot!!! Tomorrow for sure, oh boy!

Also, I love jacking up my DPS even though its not really that high:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Woot!!! Tomorrow for sure, oh boy!
> Also, I love jacking up my DPS even though its not really that high:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


hehe I do the same but with armor on my Barb... http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CalmStorm-1326/

I forgot, for dual wield do you get the attack speed bonus no matter what type of weapons you have or do they need to be the same type?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> hehe I do the same but with armor on my Barb... http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CalmStorm-1326/
> I forgot, for dual wield do you get the attack speed bonus no matter what type of weapons you have or do they need to be the same type?


Lol crap that is a lot of armor. How do you do it? Also, why haven't you added me yet? DoomDash 1527.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Lol crap that is a lot of armor. How do you do it? Also, why haven't you added me yet? DoomDash 1527.


nothing special, just leap with iron impact and ignore pain with iron hide on at the same time (though nerves of steel and war cry boost it too) i'm sure it could get way higher if someone went for armor oriented gear (no resists, max Str and Vit etc.) and a protection shrine since I can't be bothered finding one, and a monk's mantra with hard target and such if you really wanted to get an insane but "fake" number









I didn't know your battletag/haven't seen many of your posts lately but i'll add you


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nothing special, just leap with iron impact and ignore pain with iron hide on at the same time (though nerves of steel and war cry boost it too) i'm sure it could get way higher if someone went for armor oriented gear (no resists, max Str and Vit etc.) and a protection shrine since I can't be bothered finding one, and a monk's mantra with hard target and such if you really wanted to get an insane but "fake" number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know your battletag/haven't seen many of your posts lately but i'll add you


Don't post in this thread much, spend more time playing it








.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I don't see why people think MF will lose value... If you have 300 MF now with 5 stacks... you'll have like 600 with max paragon... The kicker is that until you reach max paragon... that MF wont help you level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those of you saving money for this new patch to release... I don't know why. Buy your upgrades now. Prices are just going to skyrocket again when the servers are full and everyone is finding great loot. Right now people are hurtin for gold and selling great things cheap. I just bought TWO 500+ dps dark blades (one with a star amythest and and 200 str) and another with life leech for around 800,000 for my LEVEL 48 barb! (reduced lvl req of 12). The amythest alone I could have pulled out and resold for 600k instantly and netted two lvl 63 500 dps daggers for a lvl 48+ toon (one with a socket), for 200k!! I mean, that is ridiculous... My lvl 48 barb instantly had 10k dps haha I wasn't even out of nightmare yet.
> The big question is if they are going to start rolling +XP affixes on ilvls 61-63. THAT, is where the insane money will be.


mf and gf is capped at 300 before nephalem valor

magic find is useless


----------



## likethegun

Ahh yes, just as I thought... New patch, spiked forum activity... and might I add; GREAT patch notes. The AH is going to improve drastically... and the game will have another aim after reaching 60. Specially now that the combat achievements will help with XP. And I had major doubts when I was first being told about the paragon levels... but it seems like the asthetics alone for public games and PvP just from the player icon would be worth it. At first, I didn't know there was a cap at 300% MF (without neph) so I thought the idea was stupid and just further supported botters. The cap makes it not so bad though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mf and gf is capped at 300 before nephalem valor
> magic find is useless


Just finally got to read the "official" notes on that... Anyway, good luck to anyone scrappin their MF gear before reaching a high paragon lvl haha. MF will still be desirable for some time... Maybe even more so considering that you wont need to have it on EVERY piece of gear to be 100% effective. And, neph stacks go beyond 300... so max is actually 375%. Good luck reaching anywhere NEAR that within the next month or two without MF gear ahh ha ha.


----------



## Fr0sty

nephalem valor buffs your xp per kill + xp gears and xp gems

ok granted i dont have +xp gears i do have +xp gem

and nephalem valor

+ getting tons of multi kills will be ez


----------



## Sainesk

I feel like my drops know this patch is coming and they're trolling me... rolling near perfect gold find gear like ammys with resist + crit damage and such on top of GF...









and whoa, didn't know templar relics could roll chance to block...



guess it's nothing special, just I never knew... I like the name though


----------



## Ploppytheman

The changes to DH are not needed but a plus and the changes to paragon and AH are what should have been in the game since release. I wish I hadn't bought new gear with MF on it now, I guess its not so bad since I only did 1/2 of it so far and it was the cheaper parts and paragon is going to take time anyway.

How much stats is one level though? I know its gonna be a lot for all 100 levels but I cant remember at all how much stats you get per level...

They also said you can sell characters at some point, with paragon that means a lvl 60 DH with 100 paragon levels is going to be worth a lot to sell...

I don't know if its worth playing though. HotS is beta is still my deadline and since I have like 6 or more Bnet accounts Ill probably get in.

The main thing about this patch is playing in groups is insanely good, even if the people you play with aren't as good as you since the health scaling is so low now. And if I have like a monk buffing me with overawe/cyclone my damage is just insane. Biggest problems for DH are running back after deaths and reflect mobs, i could probably change my spec up in a group since I won't need a few things now. I've been wondering why some many people have been trying to friend me on game I guess its cuz groups will be OP after patch, plus playing with people is a lot more fun than alone, as long as they are near the same skill level.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> How much stats is one level though? I know its gonna be a lot for all 100 levels but I cant remember at all how much stats you get per level...


Quote:


> Every Paragon level will reward you with:
> 
> Core stats such as Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality in amounts similar to what you'd gain from a normal level
> 3% Magic Find and 3% Gold Find


I think 3 into main stat + 2 Vit and 1 into the others per level if I remember correctly. + NV will now provide +15% xp per stack.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I feel like my drops know this patch is coming and they're trolling me... rolling near perfect gold find gear like ammys with resist + crit damage and such on top of GF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and whoa, didn't know templar relics could roll chance to block...
> 
> guess it's nothing special, just I never knew... I like the name though


50k gold right there

sold a templar relic couple days ago with same kind of stat


----------



## Dmac73

This paragon system almost rules out gaining additional levels with new expansions. Which is good if they can fully focus on actual act 5 material. And maybe random maps.

Anyways i'll be down to play tomorrow post patch. Flawlez, frosty, if anyone is down.


----------



## StaticFX

tell me i cant re-install while the servers are down??? Re-loading win7... so i need to re-install D3....

tried 4 times... it just sits at 0%

that makes ZERO sense! ***!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> tell me i cant re-install while the servers are down??? Re-loading win7... so i need to re-install D3....
> tried 4 times... it just sits at 0%
> that makes ZERO sense! ***!


When you re-install, you have to re-download all the patches. The patch server is down for maintenance. So, you can't "re-install" while the patch server is being updated/worked on.

I guess they could have left a server up that had the old content on it so you could install out of date information, but they probably figured it wasn't worth the resources the few times this issue might come up.


----------



## StaticFX

well considering its a 15GB Install.. and the patches are a fraction of that, you would think it would still just install from the DISC!! then update later.

ok... it has hit 1%!!! woooo!!! 20 mins/ percent 20*100 = 2000 Minutes / 60 = 33.3 hrs.... either its actually downloading something, or my cd drive is really slow lol


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. now its done????? lol odd


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> well considering its a 15GB Install.. and the patches are a fraction of that, you would think it would still just install from the DISC!! then update later.
> ok... it has hit 1%!!! woooo!!! 20 mins/ percent 20*100 = 2000 Minutes / 60 = 33.3 hrs.... either its actually downloading something, or my cd drive is really slow lol


The Diablo install is ridiculous. I have the disc, but it is sooo slow, and you cannot even do a base install without internet AND bnet servers being up. The only other option is a net install, which requires you to download the entire client, then all the patches. That's gotta be about 20gb a pop. I wish they would release a full client dl like SC2 has, as not only is it much quicker to install than from disc, but I can put it in my storage drive and put my actual disc in the closet with the rest of my games. I tried to get a legit disc image off of a file sharing site, but the only one that even seemed like a legal copy would not let me install. Diablo3 is the only game I own that I have to physically move to install it, UGH. Yes, I am lazy


----------



## StaticFX

Patch 1.04 is coming out today!!!!

I just started the game... because of that odd install i wondered what it would do.. if even launch

and i see this!


----------



## Sainesk

can't wait to find an actually useful lv 61 weapon, best I ever found for a crossbow of that level I think was just under 800 damage...







were pretty much a waste of time to identify.

+aren't drops still somewhat determined by whats in the auction house, meaning the earlier you play when this patch comes out, the more likely you are to find one of the new Legendaries?


----------



## StaticFX

no. i dont think drops are tied to the AH at all... i think its just pure luck.


----------



## Kyronn94

So the patch is being released today then?

D3 is currently experiencing the Patch loop on my Desktop....
Although I am still able to play 1.3something on my laptop.


----------



## Nw0rb

Patch is live GO GO GO im playing right now much improved animations and such cant wait to get to work on paragon levels


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So the patch is being released today then?
> D3 is currently experiencing the Patch loop on my Desktop....
> Although I am still able to play 1.3something on my laptop.


Yeah, patch is already live here.


----------



## StaticFX

yep here too.. logged in!


----------



## Fr0sty

inferno has been nerfed too much... it is so ez now


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> inferno has been nerfed too much... it is so ez now


Act 3 and 4 only had a 2.5% health reduction for elites. Their damage was decreased a bit more sigificantly however.

Add me i'll be on soon, Blu3Dr34m#1150


----------



## Cotton

Here is my submission for biggest crit ever;



Tank gear too


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is my submission for biggest crit ever;
> 
> Tank gear too


Wut.


----------



## blazed_1

Paragon level 1









And got excited when I saw a Legendary drop, then saw it was a mighty belt, then saw the stats...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jbobb

Anyone have any suggestions if these items are worth anything. I never played Wizard yet so not sure what a good source would be. I'm sure the amulet would be good for Barbarian also.


----------



## cyanmcleod

that amulet is worth like 50 to 100K, no AR, no CC, no CD, no LoH which are the stats i go for on neck


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is my submission for biggest crit ever;
> 
> Tank gear too


You need to post a screenshot of that legendary man. It is ridiculously amazing. I bet you could sell it for at least $150


----------



## Cotton

Guess I beat my old score, there is a 14.3m crit;



This really is the best thing I have ever seen, elites just explode.

Ill post pictures of it in a second, im having too much fun









With the changes I don't really have to tank anymore. My pets can do it.


----------



## StaticFX

After an hour or so got 2 good drops. Sold for 3 mil each. Most I've ever gotten on the ah. Happy! Now I just need a better bow to drop.


----------



## blazed_1

Been having some decent drops as well. Just found these bad boys.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AllGamer

patch still downloading slowly for me

the new Paragon Levels sounds interesting

LMAO, after reading all the upgrades for 1.04

seems like D3 is actually getting close to a "true" release. but the PvP is still missing
Quote:


> Phew&#8230;
> 
> The Paragon system is a fairly big addition to the game, and one we're pretty excited about. On behalf of the entire Diablo III development team, we hope you enjoy the changes we're making with patch 1.0.4, and we look forward to seeing you in-game when it releases. Stay tuned to Diablo3.com for the final patch notes and official launch announcement in the days ahead.


clearly the game was release way too ahead of its time

it would have been better for Bliz to have released a finished game before December, than rushing it out for the Summer season to catch the kids sales


----------



## Ploppytheman

Gonna go over the DH changes. Basically nothing changed. Oh wait they actually destroyed DH tank build by nerfing it, lol, u mad DH tanks? Evasive Fire and Cluster Arrow were buffed and none of the other changes really matter. Entangling shot - Shock collar is now pretty good but not worth it over evasive fire or hungering arrow still. Bola acid shot takes 1sec to explode and isnt as reliable as EF so its trash still.

I tested everything that was worth testing, didnt bother with strafe or multishot, since multishot is trash compared to ball lightning imo. Multishot may be better at a certain gear level however since you do a lot more damage than BL 75% per tick. So it may be the new trash clearing tool esp if it clears around corners. The reduced cost is the one im looking at but full broadside or another rune might be good as well. Being able to dump 214% WD in one attack even versus fast mobs is a lot better than 75%-150% in one shot. But the low range and cone really hurt it, BL hits in a massive area even enemies behind you when you spawn it and continues very far and hits around corners.

BL+Impale build like I used while leveling might be the new gold standard as well. Since BL destroys trash and is decent vs 4 packs of elites, and since they removed invuln minions impale is now viable vs everything (shielding change helps too).

So the question is, does BL on trash and Impale-Chemical Burn on elites clear faster than Loaded for Bear on everything? With BL you can use vault and tactical instead of caltrops and grenadier so you gain a ton of movespeed. Or maybe Multishot Imp-CB.

Multishot is terrible still, the range is about 75% of the screen while BL projectile goes at least 25% off the screen + its range on the projectile itself. BL easily covers twice the area is not 3-4x. Not to mention you can stutter step stack them which each micro stun mobs, which elimnates the only drawback with is that BL needs a lot of casts.

Impale is still trash. For reference most primaries do 240% weapon damage average, so impale is 25 hatred for basically a double attack... not worth it.

*This is probably the best build* with FoK switched for gloom if you dont have a good LoH bow like I do. I feel that stutter stepping with BL towards mobs doenst give me enough damage, and with the FoK at the end it really helps me clear things out fast, not to mention destroy elites after i swap to MF easier!

*Rec build for everyone so far: (HA rune is for LoH purposes)*
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!ZYe!ZaZbcb

I feel with the focus on paragon/ trash clearing and the lack of speed of cluster arrow builds, elemental arrow will be the go to choice since you can drop grenadier for tactical advantage and add in Vault Tumble instead of Caltrops 2sec root. Once paragon is complete I think a lot of people will switch back to cluster arrow unless their gear is insane, which means BL will reign due to its massive AoE nature at some future point of gear.

The main reason I used cluster arrow before was it was good at everything but not great at anything, and invuln/shielding/reflect packs are much easier with CA than BL. Also the only reason CA is any good is if you have them crit with sharpshooter, which means you are playing a bit slower in a way. I never waited for 100% crit but they crit a TON with how I play which made it very worthwhile. You can save IDing items for when you get a pack since you are gaining crit, and any "downtime" is just "crit-time". So you blow up trash with all crits and spend time running to next pack and get 20% crit at least by the time you have a new group to fight. Its still really good but paragon makes trash weighted a lot more heavily now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> This paragon system almost rules out gaining additional levels with new expansions. Which is good if they can fully focus on actual act 5 material. And maybe random maps.
> Anyways i'll be down to play tomorrow post patch. Flawlez, frosty, if anyone is down.


No what they will do is wipe your paragon and make you level to 70. Im pretty sure they already said somewhere they are having at least one expansion, but who knows it might have been scrapped with D3's terrible reception.


----------



## Kyronn94

Still can't play, guess I have to wait for the European Sever to update.

As much as I have tried to be on Blizzards side with this release, it does seem as though they rushed it, most people would have been so much more satisfied with the game if it had been released as it is now, with this major patch.


----------



## psyclum

well played alittle. not impressed with 1.0.4. they took the skills nobody used, buffed it up so it looks like they did something. the buffed skills still don't deserve to be one of the 6 slots you have...

on the other hand. they took all the viable builds, and killed the one thing that made those builds viable.

i'm sure everyone will be in candyland for the next week. but as soon as that's over, people will realize just how badly they got nerfed again.

oh and yah, they really should keep their facebook private


----------



## lckylocal

I wonder how high the enchantress hp can actually get to now with these new 2h weapons. The highest vit one I have found so far:










the other things she wears are not top vit either


----------



## mav451

They should let DH's be able to adjust the angle of MS, the same way it worked in D2. That would at least allow some user input in the process. More than that, they need to let the MS arrows travel at least 1-2 screen lengths (so it's usable for kiting). I foresee the MS runes being re-worked to some extent in the future (1.1 maybe?) but yeah, MS is such an insult to what was one of the better Zon skills in D2. Unmatched compared to LF...but really nothing matches LF in D3.


----------



## OwnedINC

This patch is a joke, MF/GF gear is now largely worthless.
Certain legendaries are so ridiculously over-powered now...
And really nothing was added.


----------



## psyclum

interesting tid bit i saw on the D3 forum which linked to the xp table at diablofans.com

xp required to reach paragon 100
10,454,400,000
which comes out to be about 6,534,000 Inferno Hulking Phase Beasts
or 3941.7 pony runs
or 417.5 FULL act3 runs.
during which time your viable builds will be nerfed over and over and over and over so you will need to rebuild your toon from the GAH / RMAH over and over and over and over again....

so... anyone else found the nerfs in the real patch message?


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> This patch is a joke, MF/GF gear is now largely worthless.
> Certain legendaries are so ridiculously over-powered now...
> And really nothing was added.


Whine and cry because legendaries were crappy and useless

Legendaries get buffed

Whine and cry because legendaries are overpowed


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> *Rec build for everyone so far: (HA rune is for LoH purposes)*
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aRXdVT!ZYe!ZaZbcb


wait, why'd you switch from Devouring rune to Cinder? did they buff it and it's the best rune now?

edit: aww man gems no longer count towards AH searches? now I have to sift through 40 pages of junk 150 Str armors to find that one that has 300 Str with gems...?


----------



## godofdeath

someone link me a list of the items that got changed, I can't find it

Thanks


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> wait, why'd you switch from Devouring rune to Cinder? did they buff it and it's the best rune now?


LoH - as Ploppy specified haha.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AnACdJ2VndUOdFlfbm45V1N2Z3NGVVE4RTRKdmU5aGc&output=html

Default (runeless) and Devoruing both give 65% per hit, with Puncturing/Spray/Shatter giving even less. Seems Cinder procs twice (giving 135%).
Assuming these haven't changed since the patch, I believe this is why he is recommending it. That said, another spreadsheet I've seen lists CA as 3rd (211% effective dmg) compared to 280% on devouring and 230% on puncturing. So assuming you're ok with the overall drop in dmg, the LoH benefit (basically double) could outweigh the per shot benefit.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> wait, why'd you switch from Devouring rune to Cinder? did they buff it and it's the best rune now?


First of all I got a 10-15m legendary today in the first hour or two of playing.

And now to answer. Cinder Arrow gets 160% LoH and I need a way to deal with reflect, so I have a sick good bow with 1350 LoH + 2.7% life steal with 1.4 base speed and lower damage so I gain a little hp actually. The damage difference for the other types is very small and isnt outweighed by the massive benefit of negating reflect mobs.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> First of all I got a 10-15m legendary today in the first hour or two of playing.
> And now to answer. Cinder Arrow gets 160% LoH and I need a way to deal with reflect, so I have a sick good bow with 1350 LoH + 2.7% life steal with 1.4 base speed and lower damage so I gain a little hp actually. The damage difference for the other types is very small and isnt outweighed by the massive benefit of negating reflect mobs.


ah, okay thanks







and grats on the drop


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> This patch is a joke, MF/GF gear is now largely worthless.


No they aren't it still going to take forever to get level 100 paragon, I've been playing all day and I'm only level 2, and the amount of xp for the next level goes up every time. Unless you already had 300% MF on your gear, it's still going to be a while before the MF becomes useless, I have 150% on my Act I farming gear so I'll need 50 Paragon before I can start getting rid of some of it.


----------



## Sainesk

Doom is already at level 6 (not sure if that's with forcing his Girlfriend to play or not...







) I'm only at 2 but I was out today and only just started and i'm doing my normal farm routes. I wouldn't be surprised if some players racing to be first to 100 reach 20 by tomorrow if they're not already past it - if they're using some of the most xp rewarding areas and great gear...


----------



## mav451

I put a Star Ruby in my helm (in place of the Star Topaz) and I got to lvl2 fairly quickly. I basically did a few runs of Act1 and then a slightly longer run of Act3. The early levels shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Doom is already at level 6 (not sure if that's with forcing his Girlfriend to play or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm only at 2 but I was out today and only just started and i'm doing my normal farm routes. I wouldn't be surprised if some players racing to be first to 100 reach 20 by tomorrow if they're not already past it - if they're using some of the most xp rewarding areas and great gear...


Where is an Asian prisoner to play for me when I need one....


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Where is an Asian prisoner to play for me when I need one....


I lol'd so bad at the glimps of that I lost my soda through my nose. Thanks...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Im almost lvl 3 but I wasted a lot of time trying to find a decent group. I don't think its worth it to look for a group atm because other people just slow me down, and without skype or w/e its really really stupid

Need to synergize aka

Overawe called when spammed so I burst my cluster arrows, these babies can hit for up to 800k each not counting the nades so that 2.4m damage, with cyclone or war stomp thats 7.2m damage not counting nades
call gobs, chests, and packs
tell people to wait for MF swap
when bags are getting full
when you need to take a break
give location and call who to go to when u find a pack
call affixes, namely reflect
coordinate to pull back out of rooms (was in a group today who fought in rooms full of arcane and posion pools because they didnt want to pull back even though we had two ranged, was very stupid.
etc...

Its too chaotic for my tastes running around with a bunch of DONKEYS and zero coordination. Its probably still more efficient esp with the nerfs but I will only get annoyed if its not decently done, because I might as well play by myself and at my own pace with breaks when I want them etc instead of being frustrated with idiots.


----------



## Fr0sty

this grind is so easy so far

paragon 4 almost 5 and by next tuesday i should be at around 25 if not more


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this grind is so easy so far
> 
> paragon 4 almost 5 and by next tuesday i should be at around 25 if not more


So is this going to get us to lvl 100 or 160 or just a pseudo 100 lvl on top of 60?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So is this going to get us to lvl 100 or 160 or just a pseudo 100 lvl on top of 60?


Level 100 on top of level 60

It looks like this


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Level 100 on top of level 60
> 
> It looks like this


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Fr0sty

todays theme is illusionist,electrified with mortar

ohh and blizzard.. lower the quiver droprate this time for real


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im liking the new patch so far for inferno with my barb i can mosty stay alive now even in a 4 person game and just beat act 2 finaly and when i had the right people the magic drops were crazy i was getting mosty yellow and my mf gear is not that great game seems fun again for now.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Im liking the new patch so far for inferno with my barb i can mosty stay alive now even in a 4 person game and just beat act 2 finaly and when i had the right people the magic drops were crazy i was getting mosty yellow and my mf gear is not that great game seems fun again for now.


I sure hope so. My barb needs a boost to keep me playing.


----------



## Fr0sty

found some nice tanky barb gears

bracers with tons of resist all + physical resist

and a nice ring or amulet was it with physical res + res all


----------



## Ploppytheman

The Moloc bat dragon things in act 3 are still bugged. I got murdered by one today....................


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> wait, why'd you switch from Devouring rune to Cinder? did they buff it and it's the best rune now?
> edit: aww man gems no longer count towards AH searches? *now I have to sift through 40 pages of junk 150 Str armors to find that one that has 300 Str with gems...?*


told you something like this is gonna happen


----------



## godofdeath

whcih weapons got changed?


----------



## -SE7EN-

2 set drop from last night. 1 run, act 3 within 20 min of each other.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tiger S.

I have only found 2 plans in the last few months, found 3 last night in 1 run. Has anyone else noticed the difference in high shadow smooth quality? It is night and day with me. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 2 set drop from last night. 1 run, act 3 within 20 min of each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice lol those are killer compared to what i found just a 700dps sword and a 900def helm with 60 res all 100 of 2 stats forgot which my one i had befor was just a 490def with 60 res.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> I have only found 2 plans in the last few months, found 3 last night in 1 run. Has anyone else noticed the difference in high shadow smooth quality? It is night and day with me. Looks fantastic.


i found a plan last night playing 3 hrs iv only found 1 other in entire 200 hr of playing or so far.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> edit: aww man gems no longer count towards AH searches? now I have to sift through 40 pages of junk 150 Str armors to find that one that has 300 Str with gems...?


No...just search for str(as much as you need to get your 300 total) and 3 sockets...
Now you DON'T have so sift through 40 pages of junk 102 str with 3 sockets full of 34 str gems when you want 100+ strength PLUS 3 sockets to put gems in, for example. And you also wont miss the ones with empty sockets like you would if you just searched 300 str before.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> I have only found 2 plans in the last few months, found 3 last night in 1 run. Has anyone else noticed the difference in high shadow smooth quality? It is night and day with me. Looks fantastic.


A few weeks ago, I played what was going live at HQ (I was there for a separate incident) ~ I have to be honest, the new changes make the game fun again and Legendaries are actually now Legen-wait for it-dary...There were many added as well, obviously their rarity is insane.

On the back-end aliasing finally was streamlined so, now the texturing should be much better...Tones should be a bit more dramatic, as they were intended to be.

Overall, I think they're going in the right direction...And there's much more coming, as well.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well played alittle. not impressed with 1.0.4. *they took the skills nobody used, buffed it up so it looks like they did something. the buffed skills still don't deserve to be one of the 6 slots you have...
> on the other hand.* they took all the viable builds, and killed the one thing that made those builds viable.
> i'm sure everyone will be in candyland for the next week. but as soon as that's over, people will realize just how badly they got nerfed again.
> oh and yah, they really should keep their facebook private


Pretty sure they said one of their main goals for the buffs was to make sure we don;t have everyone using the exact same skillset







. In pre 1.0.4 times, there were certain skills/runes that people never touched cos they were just not worth it.

I haven't been to this thread in a while; but reading the last few pages (post 1.0.4) has made me get REALLY excited for playing the game again after a couple of weeks. Assuming the previous state of the game (pre 1.0.4 patch) was rated at say, 100, how much do you guys think it has improved now? (Gonna focus on leveling up my wiz ).

aahh, I can't wait to get home from work tonight. Guess I'll have to put BC2 and Iron Brigade on hold for the rest of the week now. 9 hours to go till I get home ... tick ... tock ...


----------



## BankaiKiller

LOL well I might have to come back to d3 now as they have addressed the very major issues that caused me to leave







LOL perhaps blizzard doesn't have the iq of a rock after all!


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> A few weeks ago, I played what was going live at HQ (I was there for a separate incident) ~ I have to be honest, the new changes make the game fun again and Legendaries are actually now Legen-wait for it-dary...There were many added as well, obviously their rarity is insane.
> On the back-end aliasing finally was streamlined so, now the texturing should be much better...Tones should be a bit more dramatic, as they were intended to be.
> Overall, I think they're going in the right direction...And there's much more coming, as well.


I didn't see any video changes in the logs and I haven't upped my driver since 301.42. It just looks and plays better in high shadow smooth then it did last time I checked.. I think the changes are great. The gem cost is still a little high, but inferno repair costs were a good fix. The changes to the AH are also off the chart. You can stop an auction at anytime, get as custom as you need to sell or buy gear. I'm good till the expansion.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> I wonder how high the enchantress hp can actually get to now with these new 2h weapons. The highest vit one I have found so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other things she wears are not top vit either


that's a nice kickass enchantress Wow!

mine only has +VIT stuff but nothing with good damage to make her worth using, now with the new improved 2 hands weapons, i hope to find something fitting for her


----------



## Nw0rb

Anyone wanna do some runs ?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dklimitless*
> 
> Pretty sure they said one of their main goals for the buffs was to make sure we don;t have everyone using the exact same skillset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In pre 1.0.4 times, there were certain skills/runes that people never touched cos they were just not worth it.


IMO, even after the buff, they are still not worth it. 90% of the time people use a skill more for it's proc coefficient or specific unique effect rather then it's damage multiplier. getting 30% more from a 200% skill that wont keep you alive in the 1st place will still end up getting you killed...

for the most part, people get their dmg from primary stats, crit chance, crit dmg, and IAS. most do NOT rely on the skill itself to determine their dps output. so going from a 200% to 230% skill means little in the grand scheme of things. especially if the same skill got its proc coefficient cut in half.

the ONLY buff people got from 1.0.4 is the mobs don't hit as hard as they used to and elites have less hp's then they used to. that's about it. all other "skill" related buff were just there to bury the HUGE nerfs they did to the classes they were targeting to nerf.


----------



## Smo

If you're playing as a Tank Babarian - swap out Revenge with Provocation for Rend with Bloodlust. I'm mowing down Act III elites like they're not even there.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO, even after the buff, they are still not worth it. 90% of the time people use a skill more for it's proc coefficient or specific unique effect rather then it's damage multiplier. getting 30% more from a 200% skill that wont keep you alive in the 1st place will still end up getting you killed...
> for the most part, people get their dmg from primary stats, crit chance, crit dmg, and IAS. most do NOT rely on the skill itself to determine their dps output. so going from a 200% to 230% skill means little in the grand scheme of things. especially if the same skill got its proc coefficient cut in half.
> the ONLY buff people got from 1.0.4 is the mobs don't hit as hard as they used to and elites have less hp's then they used to. that's about it. all other "skill" related buff were just there to bury the HUGE nerfs they did to the classes they were targeting to nerf.


No. Very untrue. Since the game change, I've been using the Chain Lightning rune with the Electrocute skill instead of the Lightning Blast rune. Primarily because they reduced the width that each Lightning Blast had. It's more streamlined now and doesn't cover an entire crowd.







So they DID change a few things that would make the game less focused on just one rune.

Also, I've had several instances where if I were dealing maybe 1k per second more I'd have lived. 30% can mean a LOT in the long run, especially for a Wizard or a DPS Barbarian.

The game change brought about a HUGE demand for exp boosting items, namely socketted helms and the like.







I had a helm that wouldn't sell for more than 10K normally and yet...just sold it for 1.5 million JUST BECAUSE it was socketted and had a Perfect Star Ruby in it.









You all have to remember that this game is nowhere near being finished with updates.







It took them about 5+ years to get Diablo II to an enjoyable state and THEN continued to make it BETTER.


----------



## WiL11o6

Anyone's GPU single or CF/SLI running hotter after the patch?

I never had to turn my 7970s CF fans above 30% until after the patch I notice the GPU usage is a bit higher than normal, causing higher temps. Seems like GPU usage fluctuates around 45-60% on both rather than 35-45% from 1.03.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I unsubbed from this thread a while back when I was a noob, but now after having two very successful characters and beating the game, I think I will come back.


----------



## likethegun

Found me some firewalkers today... kind of cool. Fire trail does a bit over 3k dps. Anyone know if it procs? I can't really tell because I don't have a barb.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just found out something. Mouse over an item in the completed tab of the auction house.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Found me some firewalkers today... kind of cool. Fire trail does a bit over 3k dps. Anyone know if it procs? I can't really tell because I don't have a barb.


Nice! I want to see them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just found out something. Mouse over an item in the completed tab of the auction house.


I just found that out too. Sooooo helpful, I always forget how much I bought or sold something for.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiL11o6*
> 
> Anyone's GPU single or CF/SLI running hotter after the patch?
> I never had to turn my 7970s CF fans above 30% until after the patch I notice the GPU usage is a bit higher than normal, causing higher temps. Seems like GPU usage fluctuates around 45-60% on both rather than 35-45% from 1.03.
> Anyone else notice this?


they seriously cranked up the particle engine. i don't like it at all. explosions are covering up the mobs you are killing and making everything harder to see.


----------



## Cotton

Here is a picture of my new toy;



Stats are great, but its the proc that makes the weapon. From what i have seen an attack that gets a mob to ~40%, will instead 1-shot the mob. Also, all mobs at ~40% or lower from previous attacks get executed. The reason why it 1-shots is because the weapon procs an attack worth millions of damage. It has no internal cooldown and works on everything you hit.

It procs on trash, elites, bosses, and treasure goblins. It was a nice feeling 2-shotting a few treasure goblins in act 3 last night.

My signature has a link to my D3 profile and I had it equipped when I logged out.


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is a picture of my new toy;
> 
> Stats are great, but its the proc that makes the weapon. From what i have seen an attack that gets a mob to ~40%, will instead 1-shot the mob. Also, all mobs at ~40% or lower from previous attacks get executed. The reason why it 1-shots is because the weapon procs an attack worth millions of damage. It has no internal cooldown and works on everything you hit.
> It procs on trash, elites, bosses, and treasure goblins. It was a nice feeling 2-shotting a few treasure goblins in act 3 last night.
> My signature has a link to my D3 profile and I had it equipped when I logged out.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is a picture of my new toy;
> Stats are great, but its the proc that makes the weapon. From what i have seen an attack that gets a mob to ~40%, will instead 1-shot the mob. Also, all mobs at ~40% or lower from previous attacks get executed. The reason why it 1-shots is because the weapon procs an attack worth millions of damage. It has no internal cooldown and works on everything you hit.
> It procs on trash, elites, bosses, and treasure goblins. It was a nice feeling 2-shotting a few treasure goblins in act 3 last night.
> My signature has a link to my D3 profile and I had it equipped when I logged out.


According to your profile your WD can do 70,000K DPS.

My barb does 10k.

/forever alone


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is a picture of my new toy;
> 
> Stats are great, but its the proc that makes the weapon. From what i have seen an attack that gets a mob to ~40%, will instead 1-shot the mob. Also, all mobs at ~40% or lower from previous attacks get executed. The reason why it 1-shots is because the weapon procs an attack worth millions of damage. It has no internal cooldown and works on everything you hit.
> It procs on trash, elites, bosses, and treasure goblins. It was a nice feeling 2-shotting a few treasure goblins in act 3 last night.
> My signature has a link to my D3 profile and I had it equipped when I logged out.


I am definitely wanting to get the full info on these procs. That is the one of the most awesome WD knives I've seen on someone.








In other WD news, I got my pet doctor to almost 30k dps today, and i crit pretty, it seems like 2-3 hits) often for over 100k - using flame darts and acid cloud - so I don't know why they crit so much, as they only tick once (per enemy in case of corpse bomb). Reached the point in my character where 'reflect damage' actually hits me for a noticeable amount.... Imma keep farming and saving, and maybe get me one of those knives like Cotton has one day.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Demon hunter vault with molten is really op. I could farm act 1 using only vault.


----------



## StaticFX

Haven't tried that because molten vault was useless. Will need to check it out


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Very strong. On a normal hit I hit about 30k, it can tick for over 70k. About as strong as the barbs earthquake, no cooldown, and little cost.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Jay apologizes lol...
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6398870250#1

I tried a ball lightning build I had made and I was dying nonstop. I feels like you are doing almost no damage at all when I realized that I was playing it wrong. Even with 16k hp and only smokescreen a cluster arrow/evasive fire build has EXTREME burst and upfront instant damage that is super reliable, not to mention the pushback, which gives it great survivability even though you dont have any snares or movement speed increases (I was doing fine with gloom instead of caltrops). Blowing up spear men and other ranged instantly is huge for benefit for DH. But you have gob summoners who spawn gobs on your face that instgib you, so BL is better there, with CA you have to smokescreen up to them and blow up as many as you can. With a BL build and vault I want to be just as aggressive but it doesnt work at all. BL hits for like 20-40k and crits for 80-150k or something like that. Covering Fire hits for 50k and crits for 200k instantly on 3 targets instantly. So its more like using psi storm for ball lightning and a reaver for cluster arrow. And hungering arrow has a delay and no pushback and can miss even so its nowhere near as safe.

Im gonna stick with it for a full act 3 run and see if I can play it properly, if not I think cluster arrow builds might still be the way to go. The only exception is if you use gloom with BL you should be able to take a few hits with your BL's healing you. You really need a good bow or a lot of IAS or just insane gear for a BL build compared to CA. I really wish there was a damage meter so I could see how much damage I am actually doing with each attack and to what units.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> they seriously cranked up the particle engine. i don't like it at all. explosions are covering up the mobs you are killing and making everything harder to see.


Personally and I don't know why but Diablo 3 is EXTREMELY difficult to see things in. Not only is there a ton of clutter everywhere and weather effects but they actually darken the screen at the edges in act 3 and all sorts of nonsense like walls dont disappear unless you are under them so visiblity is extremely poor. And mobs wont have a healthbar until they are damage which is extremely annoying and there is so much clutter from minimap, to whites/gems/drops on ground its just a mess. As a minimalist I hate D3 UI, its trash. Not to mention the microstutters. I notice this a lot b/c I have 16.5k hp now since I lost my helm gem for act 3.

A good solution I have found is increasing color saturation, a LOT. It makes everything a lot more visible. You almost want the colors to bleed. Just like in starcraft you hit alt+f to make the enemy red so you can see them easily







. Also make sure you have vsync and no cap on frames in foreground. For some reason you need vysnc in this game or it looks terrible and with no cap on foreground you should always have 60fps. Also in groups I lag unless I am fullscreen, even with no other programs and my 2nd monitor off, I have no idea why this is.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Demon hunter vault with molten is really op. I could farm act 1 using only vault.


Hahah Act1 is cake as it is though - lots of things work well in Act1.

Significant boosts to runes, like the cinder change, is necessary for build diversity. Premature to start calling for the nerf bat


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Hahah Act1 is cake as it is though - lots of things work well in Act1.
> Significant boosts to runes, like the cinder change, is necessary for build diversity. Premature to start calling for the nerf bat


This is true, act 1 is very easy. But it's still very effective in act 4.

I love it, so I don't want a nerf, but I bet there will be one.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is a picture of my new toy;
> 
> Stats are great, but its the proc that makes the weapon. From what i have seen an attack that gets a mob to ~40%, will instead 1-shot the mob. Also, all mobs at ~40% or lower from previous attacks get executed. The reason why it 1-shots is because the weapon procs an attack worth millions of damage. It has no internal cooldown and works on everything you hit.
> It procs on trash, elites, bosses, and treasure goblins. It was a nice feeling 2-shotting a few treasure goblins in act 3 last night.
> My signature has a link to my D3 profile and I had it equipped when I logged out.


Nice, did you get that as a drop or did you buy it?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Protip time for DH:

If you use cull the weak you can use the scoundrel to slow with a cold bow with multishot. I generally prefer templar. Anyway you give him +vit and +attack speed on all his gear, 9% for non weapon, and 11% for bow, NOT a xbow. I have 1.97 attacks per second on him atm and even though his dps is down from 5k to 3.5k the fact that everything is snared, and I can use cull the weak over archery with a xbow makes it really good, besides the snaring.

It only cost me around 500k to do this as well, I wasted money on some dex rings though so don't be dumb like me and do that, also dont be dumb like me and get +life% because followers get 2x stats which means vitality is always priority.

10% damage on CA-LFB + FoK 20yrd range is really really nice, esp with the buff to CA already. If you are still struggling I think you should stick with templar til you are more comfortable though, plus if your gear is bad you can use MF on your templar which is the main reason i chose him. With paragon levels I can use w/e follower I want now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Demon hunter vault with molten is really op. I could farm act 1 using only vault.


I tried it out but I didnt really see how its good. I keep hearing how OP it is but I don't know why. 1500% weapon damage over 3sec = 500% per second. So unless you are vaulting over mobs, which you can do with gloom or SS obviously, your not getting anywhere near 1500% weapon damage. The biggest problem is that it doesnt crit as far as I can tell, it seems to tick for 100k for me which isnt very much. Id rather not use discipline when I could use my infinite amount of easily replaceable hatred and either cluster arrow, which can crit or even fan of knives which is like a 10 hatred timed cluster arrow. that covers way more area than a think strip of trail of cinders.

I really dont see the use of it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, did you get that as a drop or did you buy it?


did you buy it or farm it?


----------



## Cotton

Knife was farmed, dropped in act 3 killing fields for my Dh buddy. He gave to me, so I suppose it was a gift.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Knife was farmed, dropped in act 3 killing fields for my Dh buddy. He gave to me, so I suppose it was a gift.


so thats how you landed that 14million crit?


----------



## Cotton

Yes, all crits over a million have been knife procs.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Yes, all crits over a million have been knife procs.


how fair is that to have such a weapon exist in the game?

i hope you can solo act 4 with that


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how fair is that to have such a weapon exist in the game?
> i hope you can solo act 4 with that


he's a WD, he can solo a4 without it


----------



## Sainesk

lol first Legendary since patch totally Jay Wilsoned me...

epic GF and MF and rolls +Discipline for my DH.


Spoiler: Jay Wilsoned part



DH can't wield this weapon


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> lol first Legendary since patch totally Jay Wilsoned me...
> epic GF and MF and rolls +Discipline for my DH.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jay Wilsoned part
> 
> 
> 
> DH can't wield this weapon


found this in inferno?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> found this in inferno?


Yep, Butcher drop...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> lol first Legendary since patch totally Jay Wilsoned me...
> epic GF and MF and rolls +Discipline for my DH.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jay Wilsoned part
> 
> 
> 
> DH can't wield this weapon


If you don't want it I'll take it for the MF on my enchantress


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you don't want it I'll take it for the MF on my enchantress


Hehe, I didn't think of that, already auctoned it :/


----------



## Fr0sty

pony level is fun

sudden server update messed our fun


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pony level is fun
> sudden server update messed our fun


hmm.... that means they just patched some fun away,
probably some one found something fun and kept spamming it with his friends

i'll try to play tonight if i can get out of work early

haven't actually play the game for more than 2 months, only loging to get updates, check AH, log out

1.04 seems interesting and worth investing some time to find those new Unique gears


----------



## Nw0rb

I need someone to do some runs with on east hit me up


----------



## Masked

Oooh yeah, got that baby AND the Depth Diggers last night.


----------



## Nw0rb

Kinda jelly not gonna lie... Yo someone do some runs with me im bored.


----------



## Imglidinhere

It's good to see they brought over the Exceptional Uniques from Diablo II.







I remember Windforce alright... Good to see it's so beast even still.









Any tips for a Level 56 Wizard going into Act 3 Hell? I'm already doing around 13k per second with about 28k HP. (Not sure if that's enough for Act 3 Hell.)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> It's good to see they brought over the Exceptional Uniques from Diablo II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Windforce alright... Good to see it's so beast even still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips for a Level 56 Wizard going into Act 3 Hell? I'm already doing around 13k per second with about 28k HP. (Not sure if that's enough for Act 3 Hell.)


You should be able to easily beat Hell and start Inferno with that DPS, it's just a matter of avoiding getting hit if you don't have much resists. I wouldn't waste money on gear til you're level 60 since you'll just have to replace it then anyways.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Having 2/each class is terrible. I can't sell anything good, cause one of them would be able to use it.








also, of course I will never get any of these great drops for the class that I am actively playing... I appreciate the set and legendary Barb gear, cause he was undergeared, but gimme a good pet WD drop!!!
My 2h monk set item is still at 6m bid last time I checked. I put it that low to try and get some more bids on it, but if I thought for a second I'd only get 6 for it, I would've kept it back for my monk.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Having 2/each class is terrible. I can't sell anything good, cause one of them would be able to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, of course I will never get any of these great drops for the class that I am actively playing... I appreciate the set and legendary Barb gear, cause he was undergeared, but gimme a good pet WD drop!!!
> My 2h monk set item is still at 6m bid last time I checked. I put it that low to try and get some more bids on it, but if I thought for a second I'd only get 6 for it, I would've kept it back for my monk.


Nobody uses 2 handers, they're pretty worthless imo.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nobody uses 2 handers, they're pretty worthless imo.


Not anymore...Guess you haven't seen any of the new ones









New 2 handers are disgustingly amazing.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Not anymore...Guess you haven't seen any of the new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 2 handers are disgustingly amazing.


^. Looking in the AH at some of the 2h weapons made me wonder if they could actually do better or as well as two 1h weapons for a ww barb.

Also with weapons with a chance to cause bleeding for x damage, can the bleeding crit? Some of those weapons had 99.5% to 100% chance to cause bleeding for 10k to 15kdmg (over 5 secs). If those bleed ticks could crit and provide fury, they may be more valuable than I though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Not anymore...Guess you haven't seen any of the new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 2 handers are disgustingly amazing.


you need perfect rolls to make em sick

most that drops are still average crap

yes for pvp some 2hander build will purely rape

but we are talking about pve and who's to say they wont scale down the damage in pve anyway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> ^. Looking in the AH at some of the 2h weapons made me wonder if they could actually do better or as well as two 1h weapons for a ww barb.
> Also with weapons with a chance to cause bleeding for x damage, can the bleeding crit? Some of those weapons had 99.5% to 100% chance to cause bleeding for 10k to 15kdmg (over 5 secs). If those bleed ticks could crit and provide fury, they may be more valuable than I though.


the bleed doesnt crit

bleed is what it says.. imagine you strike someone with a weapon and you cause him to bleed.. the bleed amount is the amount of blood/health he would lose just from that


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you need perfect rolls to make em sick
> most that drops are still average crap
> yes for pvp some 2hander build will purely rape
> but we are talking about pve and who's to say they wont scale down the damage in pve anyway


Where are you getting this info because it's not correct.

Ilvl 61 and 62 items now scale to about mid-way through 63...63's roof was expanded by a lot as well.

While I was there, testing the patch, I got a 62 Ilvl Barb only 2h hammer that was 1250dps with 100int...Last night while farming I got an 1150...Friend pulled a 1450 out of his backside...So I strongly disagree.

Beyond that, they noted several times they tweaked 2handers significantly so...Again, I'm just not seeing it.

Definitely don't need perfect rolls and with the bonuses barbs are receiving...Looks to be worth the swap.


----------



## Sainesk

is whirlwind a per second fury cost ability or depends on you attack speed? as in would a 2H slow down the rate your fury runs out at so you could essentially do what the Int classes do with Staffs?

I also found a 2H with over 1.3K life on hit which I was all happy about yesterday, then I checked the AH and realized it was nothing special...


----------



## Imglidinhere

I'm still being told that 13k DPS for a level 56 Wizard is low. Trolling me at all?









My first character was a monk and that class is sickeningly easy to play vs the Wizard, so even with a low DPS you can tank like a monster. With the Wizard, I don't know if I'm actually doing the damage I should be doing.







The Wizard is a glass cannon after all. I know I was doing around 10k with my Barbarian at level 58 before the game was patched about a good two months ago.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Where are you getting this info because it's not correct.
> Ilvl 61 and 62 items now scale to about mid-way through 63...63's roof was expanded by a lot as well.
> While I was there, testing the patch, I got a 62 Ilvl Barb only 2h hammer that was 1250dps with 100int...Last night while farming I got an 1150...Friend pulled a 1450 out of his backside...So I strongly disagree.
> Beyond that, they noted several times they tweaked 2handers significantly so...Again, I'm just not seeing it.
> Definitely don't need perfect rolls and with the bonuses barbs are receiving...Looks to be worth the swap.


dps isnt the only measure of if 2handers can still outmatch dual wielding

or 1 hander with off hand in cases like witch doctor and wizzard

first of all you need massive crit dmg + open socket + massive dps + lots of main stats to make em outshine dual wielding

did you realise that the buff they gave 2hander was just more native stats and more crit dmg.. nothing else.. but they need to spawn those stats to make em viable .. as with dual wielding you can get away with 2 good weapon to make a great setup work


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dps isnt the only measure of if 2handers can still outmatch dual wielding
> or 1 hander with off hand in cases like witch doctor and wizzard
> first of all you need massive crit dmg + open socket + massive dps + lots of main stats to make em outshine dual wielding
> did you realise that the buff they gave 2hander was just more native stats and more crit dmg.. nothing else.. but they need to spawn those stats to make em viable .. as with dual wielding you can get away with 2 good weapon to make a great setup work





Spoiler: I'm guessing you skipped over this entire paragraph...



Weapons Master

One of the general improvements we'd like to make to our item game addresses the difference between an item having a chance of being good vs. knowing the item isn't going to be good before you even identify it. In other words, there's a world of difference between an item having no chance of being good, and some chance of being good. It's not something we're going to be able to fully address in 1.0.4, but giving every dropped item a chance to be good is a long-term goal. One area we felt we could make immediate improvements for 1.0.4 was with weapons.

Weapon damage is the most important stat on a weapon. It can be disheartening to get a lot of weapon drops and you know before even looking at them that they have no chance of being good. To help give weapons a fighting chance, the raw damage value on all level 61 and 62 weapons will be able to roll damage that extends all the way to the top end of level 63.

We also want to close the gap between dual-wielding and two-handers, and so we're improving two-handed melee weapons by creating a new set of stronger affixes to compensate for the loss of stats that can come from your offhand.

*On the topic of two-handers, we're also changing how damage is calculated on a few damage-over-time skills. Many skills have text like "Deals 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds", which isn't exactly clear as it can be interpreted a few different ways. It also made skill evaluation difficult, particularly for skills with long durations or cooldowns. We're switching a lot of these skills to read "X% weapon damage over 5 seconds". Many skills already follow this format, and understanding what the skill does is very clear. As the skills are converted there is an additional opportunity: when converting to this format, choosing a value for X depends on your weapon speed. So what we've done in most cases is assumed a high attack speed (at least 2.0 attacks per second), chosen a value of X, and then in many cases bumped the value even higher. A skill that currently does 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds, with a 2.0 speed weapon, will convert to at least 750% weapon damage over 5 seconds. The skill becomes easier to understand, is a small buff for most one-hand builds, and a big buff for two-hand builds.*



Source

The ENTIRE way damage is actually calculated was re-done...And considering this was just patched live...Again, I vehemently disagree with you because you have no evidence of such being the case...And the Barbarian forums currently, are praising the 2h changes so...Sorry but, 2 handers are now, a viable option.


----------



## JorundJ

Don't know about you guys, but my monk is happily rocking through ACT III inferno with a 2 hander. And it was so damn cheap!


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I'm still being told that 13k DPS for a level 56 Wizard is low. Trolling me at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first character was a monk and that class is sickeningly easy to play vs the Wizard, so even with a low DPS you can tank like a monster. With the Wizard, I don't know if I'm actually doing the damage I should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wizard is a glass cannon after all. I know I was doing around 10k with my Barbarian at level 58 before the game was patched about a good two months ago.


Pretty sure my wiz was below 13K when I was at lvl 56 lol. Heck, I don't think I even hit 10k at that point. It comes down to play style; if you know how to use your environment and skills to deal max damage before taking a hit, you'll be fine. The idea behind some wizards having ridiculously high DPS/Glass-cannon builds is pretty much "kill everything in the shortest possible time cos you won't survive when you get hit.". Not the biggest fan of glass cannon myself; I like having a balance of damage and resistance. ... mainly cos I'm cheap and don't see the point in buying 5 million gear for insane damage vs spending 400k on an awesome combo of dmg and resistance...
13k is fine for solo-ing hell imo ... and for 2-3 party members I think.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the bleed doesnt crit
> bleed is what it says.. imagine you strike someone with a weapon and you cause him to bleed.. the bleed amount is the amount of blood/health he would lose just from that


Ever see an artery squirt across the room? Critical bleed damage! I understand what you're saying. I figured I would ask because developers are free to do anything they want in the game. Even if it doesn't make sense!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dps isnt the only measure of if 2handers can still outmatch dual wielding
> or 1 hander with off hand in cases like witch doctor and wizzard
> first of all you need massive crit dmg + open socket + massive dps + lots of main stats to make em outshine dual wielding
> did you realise that the buff they gave 2hander was just more native stats and more crit dmg.. nothing else.. but they need to spawn those stats to make em viable .. as with dual wielding you can get away with 2 good weapon to make a great setup work


Do you know what the max number for each stat on 2h weapons is now? I saw one 2h on the AH with 1400+dps, 1.5k loh, 500 str, 160% crit dmg (or 260% I don't remember now), open socket and some other stat. If that isn't close to max stats, well....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I feel like a garbage man sifting through landfill after each run I make in this game... just trash, trash, and more trash...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Ever see an artery squirt across the room? Critical bleed damage! I understand what you're saying. I figured I would ask because developers are free to do anything they want in the game. Even if it doesn't make sense!
> Do you know what the max number for each stat on 2h weapons is now? I saw one 2h on the AH with 1400+dps, 1.5k loh, 500 str, 160% crit dmg (or 260% I don't remember now), open socket and some other stat. If that isn't close to max stats, well....


If you actually do the breakdowns with the math BLIZZARD provided...

Let's take Grandfather.

Max roll for grandfather is 1200dps.

Let's say you roll + 40% weapon damage.

1200 x 1.4 = Max damage of 1680

Let's say you roll + 20%...

1200 x 1.2 = Max damage of 1440.

40% isn't even the maximum modifier nor "the perfect roll".


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I feel like a garbage man sifting through landfill after each run I make in this game... just trash, trash, and more trash...


Dang dude, can't believe you're still playing this game 

I think I'll give it another go in a year or so. Once I get bored of GW2


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dang dude, can't believe you're still playing this game
> I think I'll give it another go in a year or so. Once I get bored of GW2


But then comes Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2 + mods.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> But then comes Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2 + mods.


Frick good point, forgot I have both those pre-ordered as well


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If you actually do the breakdowns with the math BLIZZARD provided...
> 40% isn't even the maximum modifier nor "the perfect roll".


That's what I was asking about. What's a perfect roll for individual stats on the new 2h weapons? Using your example of 40% dmg modifier, what would be considered a perfect roll for dmg modifier on a 2h weapon? What would be a perfect roll for str/dex/int.... What about perfect crit damage?

I haven't had any luck searching for that information yet.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Started playing again since the latest patch, Had fun last night got a couple upgrades and a legendary amulet dropped when I had no stacks. It is nice to finally get decent gear dropping.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> That's what I was asking about. What's a perfect roll for individual stats on the new 2h weapons? Using your example of 40% dmg modifier, what would be considered a perfect roll for dmg modifier on a 2h weapon? What would be a perfect roll for str/dex/int.... What about perfect crit damage?
> I haven't had any luck searching for that information yet.


From what I was told when I was there, so this is in no way "the law" but, max roll I believe is 50%.

Even 50% on a non-perfect damage roll is going to be in the 1500dmg range.

Ontop of that, we're not actually even seeing the new modifiers that are behind the scenes...We're just seeing the DPS.

The calculations that take place per swing are adding ANOTHER bonus to the weapon that we're not even calculating here.

I'm not saying it's a perfect science yet...I'm saying that Barbs/Monks are VERY HAPPY with the current switch and the DPS from some of these 2 handers, is insane...Much less, what's going on under the table.

So definitely a viable option...Just checked the AH for some new ones and...My jaw dropped by how crazy some of the new ones are...1500+ dps non-legendary...That's







no matter who you are.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> Dang dude, can't believe you're still playing this game
> I think I'll give it another go in a year or so. Once I get bored of GW2


I have all but quit honestly. I have been playing FO: NV recently.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have all but quit honestly. I have been playing FO: NV recently.


i've been mostly on Deux EX human evolution, it's quite a relaxing movie/game, just like Mass Effect and Dragon Age series, which both i still have yet to see/play the latest instalments

D3 1.04 didn't quite renew my interest into playing it, but at least it did make me curious about the new Legendaries & Unique items, that's the only thing I'm looking forward to on 1.04, I'll wait until the RMAH is flooded with them, and just get some for fun.

No point grinding a boring game


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> From what I was told when I was there, so this is in no way "the law" but, max roll I believe is 50%.
> Even 50% on a non-perfect damage roll is going to be in the 1500dmg range.
> Ontop of that, we're not actually even seeing the new modifiers that are behind the scenes...We're just seeing the DPS.
> The calculations that take place per swing are adding ANOTHER bonus to the weapon that we're not even calculating here.
> I'm not saying it's a perfect science yet...I'm saying that Barbs/Monks are VERY HAPPY with the current switch and the DPS from some of these 2 handers, is insane...Much less, what's going on under the table.
> So definitely a viable option...Just checked the AH for some new ones and...My jaw dropped by how crazy some of the new ones are...1500+ dps non-legendary...That's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter who you are.


yeah, they are definitely viable now IF you don't need the quick LoH, especially if you do single tick (per enemy) high damage skills, like flaming dart. The dps base can be almost matched by 2-1k+ dps 1handers by the 15% atkspd bonus, and is still a way better options for undergeared melee characters who can really use the boost of LoH ticks. If I could get my hands on a 1500 2h that would offset the benefits of my mojo, I would jump on it quick, as it would be an immense improvement for my current pet build. I have tried it with a 2h that boosts my dps by about 1k, and the hits I do from it are 7k+ higher than my current weapon, but I lose 7%crit chance and close to 200 life regen so I am waiting for a bigger gain before i switch to a 2hander. I really wish I had thought it thoroughly before buying the 1 h i have now.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, they are definitely viable now IF you don't need the quick LoH, especially if you do single tick (per enemy) high damage skills, like flaming dart. The dps base can be almost matched by 2-1k+ dps 1handers by the 15% atkspd bonus, and is still a way better options for undergeared melee characters who can really use the boost of LoH ticks. If I could get my hands on a 1500 2h that would offset the benefits of my mojo, I would jump on it quick, as it would be an immense improvement for my current pet build. I have tried it with a 2h that boosts my dps by about 1k, and the hits I do from it are 7k+ higher than my current weapon, but I lose 7%crit chance and close to 200 life regen so I am waiting for a bigger gain before i switch to a 2hander. I really wish I had thought it thoroughly before buying the 1 h i have now.


i'm too looking forward to see some decent 2 handers drops

back in D2 2 handers were always the most sought after weap for most melee classes, as it offset the benefit of 1 hand + extra protection

before 1.04 there was no point going for 2 handers as dual wielding gave you more damage in trade of less protection

it's good to see a come back to the old ways, at the same time this should drop the prices on 1000 dps one handers as more people move onto 2handers for 1500+ dps


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If you actually do the breakdowns with the math BLIZZARD provided...
> Let's take Grandfather.
> Max roll for grandfather is 1200dps.
> Let's say you roll + 40% weapon damage.
> 1200 x 1.4 = Max damage of 1680
> Let's say you roll + 20%...
> 1200 x 1.2 = Max damage of 1440.
> 40% isn't even the maximum modifier nor "the perfect roll".


Weapon damage % is calculated into the dps.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Weapon damage % is calculated into the dps.


I could be wrong, but I believe Masked is saying that the Grandfather has a max dps potential of 1200 before the %dmg modifier is calculated.

In other words if you ID'd the item and their was no %dmg modifier the item could still roll a max of 1200 dps with other Min/max dmg modifiers.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> just like Mass Effect and Dragon Age series, which both i still have yet to see/play the latest instalments


ME3, exit the game after anderson dies and you'll be fine. don't go pass anderson's death or you'll really hate yourself for it









DA1, one of the best games ever. DA2, good game in the 1st act. after that, it's like a broken record, keep playing the same map over and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over, and over... oh did i mention you play the same map over and over and over and .......... OVER







so if you intend to play DA2, just play the 1st act and you'll be fine


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Weapon damage % is calculated into the dps.


I should've been clearer and said 1200dmg...I'll keep that in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe Masked is saying that the Grandfather has a max dps potential of 1200 before the %dmg modifier is calculated.
> In other words if you ID'd the item and their was no %dmg modifier the item could still roll a max of 1200 dps with other Min/max dmg modifiers.


Yes.

Each item has a min/max damage range that you can roll.

Then, if you successfully roll a modifier...That modifier is THEN calculated into the DPS of that weapon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Where are you getting this info because it's not correct.
> Ilvl 61 and 62 items now scale to about mid-way through 63...63's roof was expanded by a lot as well.
> While I was there, testing the patch, I got a 62 Ilvl Barb only 2h hammer that was 1250dps with 100int...Last night while farming I got an 1150...Friend pulled a 1450 out of his backside...So I strongly disagree.
> Beyond that, they noted several times they tweaked 2handers significantly so...Again, I'm just not seeing it.
> Definitely don't need perfect rolls and with the bonuses barbs are receiving...Looks to be worth the swap.


Ok, they might be good for DPSers, so I may have been wrong when I said "nobody" uses them, but they are useless for me as a tank, I can't get even close to the amount of LOH I have with my 2 1 handers plus they are a lot slower, resulting in even less LOH.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ok, they might be good for DPSers, so I may have been wrong when I said "nobody" uses them, but they are useless for me as a tank, I can't get even close to the amount of LOH I have with my 2 1 handers plus they are a lot slower, resulting in even less LOH.


If you havent seen 2hs now have 2k LoH and 6% lifesteal. With being able to roll 200% crit and have a socket.

I know that obviously spam attacks will generate less life on hit but cooldowns and resource spenders might generate a lot more life on hit. I mean as a barb popping wrath and earthquake with a 2h is insane, even if u just swap for those 2 attacks.

With the damage nerf and paragon levels a lot of new builds could be possible.

http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/


----------



## calavera

Has item and/or weapon crafting been changed at all? Just curious.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> If you havent seen 2hs now have 2k LoH and 6% lifesteal. With being able to roll 200% crit and have a socket.
> I know that obviously spam attacks will generate less life on hit but cooldowns and resource spenders might generate a lot more life on hit. I mean as a barb popping wrath and earthquake with a 2h is insane, even if u just swap for those 2 attacks.
> With the damage nerf and paragon levels a lot of new builds could be possible.
> http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/


I can get the same LOH/Life steel combined on 2 1 handers plus 2 sockets instead of 1. My LOH on my weapons right now is 2678, the max on a 2h without spending more on better LOH gems would be 2300-2400, addition to the less hits per second like I said before.
I don't know what wrath and earthquake are, but if you're saying they give you more hits for more LOH, I'm pretty sure there is nothing like that for a Monk.

Like I said, I realize I was wrong, 2h handers could be useful for some people, but they aren't for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Has item and/or weapon crafting been changed at all? Just curious.


level 61/62 weapons have a chance of spawning more DPS now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If you actually do the breakdowns with the math BLIZZARD provided...
> Let's take Grandfather.
> Max roll for grandfather is 1200dps.
> Let's say you roll + 40% weapon damage.
> 1200 x 1.4 = Max damage of 1680
> Let's say you roll + 20%...
> 1200 x 1.2 = Max damage of 1440.
> 40% isn't even the maximum modifier nor "the perfect roll".


weapon damage is allready calculated into the dps


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> weapon damage is allready calculated into the dps


Your missing what he is saying friend. He is saying that the base damage roll is higher along with the chance of rolling +x%dmg, which is then calculated with the vase damage for insanely higher dps. I would love to know what's going on behind the scenes too. The extra calculations he was talking about. I hate how the little box below the weapon stats shows you a red or green number. They don't tell you anything...

I saw a 2-hander though with a crazy affix. I forgot what it was now. Something like while attacking, this weapon has a 50% chance to double your crit damage or something crazy like that.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Your missing what he is saying friend. He is saying that the base damage roll is higher along with the chance of rolling +x%dmg, which is then calculated with the vase damage for insanely higher dps. I would love to know what's going on behind the scenes too. The extra calculations he was talking about. I hate how the little box below the weapon stats shows you a red or green number. They don't tell you anything...
> I saw a 2-hander though with a crazy affix. I forgot what it was now. Something like while attacking, this weapon has a 50% chance to double your crit damage or something crazy like that.


my bad

but that doesnt change the fact that 2handers are only good for certain things overall

blizzard servers seems to be crashing alot tonight...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my bad
> but that doesnt change the fact that 2handers are only good for certain things overall
> blizzard servers seems to be crashing alot tonight...


Yeah, what was the deal with the server shut down messages? I had to go to work so I didn't get to play through it... but found it interesting as it seemed to be unexpected...

I agree with you on the 2 handers to an extent. Basically though now, the only advantage that NOT using a 2 hander has, is more variety in affixes and attack speed. I really wish I knew what that "hidden equation" variable was though... I bought the inna's diabo for my monk. It added 12k dps from what i was previously using.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Apparently Vault - Trail of Cinders does crit. I frapsed myself while testing a build and saw 100k-400k damage and big white numbers, like ray of frost and disintegrate. If you have old nats ToC is easily the best damage spell since I was able to vault through mobs in act 3 without getting melee'd. Phasebeasts might be able to kill you though, so you can use gloom but its super disc heavy to do that.

8 disc to do and AoE that can do from 300k-1.2m if every hit lands? This is better than cluster arrow since it has 4x the area. 100k ticks with 400k crits, with 3 ticks.

Well what about Nether tentacles then? Going from my BL I can figure my NT will hit for 40-50k and crit for 200-250k and cover 4x the distance of ToC. Its much easier to get every hit with NT than ToC as well.

It would seem roughly 6 NT do the same damage for 60 hatred, or 12 BL. If one was facing large mobs or using a scoundrel with a slow bow or another snare BL would generally hit twice so 6-12 BL is one ToC.

It is also roughly 3 CA-LFB. assuming you hit 3 targets (which isnt always but neither is it ez to do with ToC).


----------



## StaticFX

what is up with the game this am??

can barely connect... AH wont even load my balance - Cant list new item (says i have no payment info... even though this is for gold lol) wont send item to stash....

anyway had a 2h drop last night (monk only) that had a 486 vit roll! unreal! ...but.... had 398 str and mid 700's dps.... oh well. Just amazing to see almost 500 for vit!!


----------



## OCcomet

I can't seem to get into any game. It's been hours.


----------



## Masked

Servers are having issues guys...Give it a bit...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Servers are having issues guys...Give it a bit...


Has this been going on all night? Do you know what the sudden server shutdown was for last night? Seems like people have been reporting this ever since then... Glad I had to go to work right as it started, and get off in an hour so hopefully this will be fixed...

On another note, has anyone else noticed that MF/GF around 20% rolls on just about everything now? ...coincidence? ha...

Also curious as to how everyones para-leveling is going? Obviously socketing your biggest red will help out, but I think I may try to stack perfect +XP rolls on lvl 58-59 gear as well and then just run act 1 inferno or hell to see if the gain is bigger. Anyone try this yet? I've noticed the majority of XP comes from the combat achievements anyway... I think CM wiz and WW barb have the advantage here... just round up huge mobs then kill them all at once for +6-9k xp bonus.

Anyway, if anyone has had some real success and has hit 10+ paragon lvl so far, share the knowledge! I will be level 10 about 20 minutes after I get off work







have half a bar left.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> anyway had a 2h drop last night (monk only) that had a 486 vit roll! unreal! ...but.... had 398 str and mid 700's dps.... oh well. Just amazing to see almost 500 for vit!!


ikr, I just found a staff with about 400 int, vitality, and dex, and 950 dps. I gave it to my enchantress and went from about 2.5k dps to 4.5k... that's almost half of my DPS lol. Should be helpful if I ever solo, but I rarely do.

Lol, 1080Posts


----------



## Nw0rb

anyone wanna do some act 3/4 runs ima tank/dps barb if anyone wouldlike to join me Nw0rb#1271


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/


Thanks! Hopefully they will be able to get the list updated with the new 2h values.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Has this been going on all night? Do you know what the sudden server shutdown was for last night? Seems like people have been reporting this ever since then... Glad I had to go to work right as it started, and get off in an hour so hopefully this will be fixed...
> On another note, has anyone else noticed that MF/GF around 20% rolls on just about everything now? ...coincidence? ha...
> Also curious as to how everyones para-leveling is going? Obviously socketing your biggest red will help out, but I think I may try to stack perfect +XP rolls on lvl 58-59 gear as well and then just run act 1 inferno or hell to see if the gain is bigger. Anyone try this yet? I've noticed the majority of XP comes from the combat achievements anyway... I think CM wiz and WW barb have the advantage here... just round up huge mobs then kill them all at once for +6-9k xp bonus.
> Anyway, if anyone has had some real success and has hit 10+ paragon lvl so far, share the knowledge! I will be level 10 about 20 minutes after I get off work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have half a bar left.


I can't go into specifics but, there are some routing issues atm...Should be fixed by this evening.

The chance of rare items dropping was nearly doubled...For example, last night in a 45 minute run, I had over 50 rares...20 of which were 60+. ~ A month ago, I may have gotten 25 rares with 5 being 60+ so, it's quite a dramatic change.

Combat achievements don't scale the way EXP does, they're very static...What I do, is run Crypts, do the Jar event and run in circles...Once you gather everything up into a massive pile...Boom time ~ The EXP I typically get from that alone is @ 5k...I don't do it continuously, though...I just get NV going by farming the crypts before a blockade run.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully they will be able to get the list updated with the new 2h values.


It is updated for 1.04, it say at the top everything is updated. If I post anything its almost always up to date or verified info, and if it isnt I'll say in the post Im not sure.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> anyone wanna do some act 3/4 runs ima tank/dps barb if anyone wouldlike to join me Nw0rb#1271


I would love to farm 3/4 with my monk, best time is after 9pm. Some nights it's hard to find a barb with shout, and that 400+ resist across the board is needed with 10 minute elite duals. find me Wormburner#1596


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully they will be able to get the list updated with the new 2h values.


I'd like to some time, but my DH won't make it past Act 2


----------



## Masked

I've actually never beaten Act 3/4 Inferno...If anyone wants to roll w/me it's Masked#1756...Typically on from 7pm est - 12pm est


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> It is updated for 1.04, it say at the top everything is updated. If I post anything its almost always up to date or verified info, and if it isnt I'll say in the post Im not sure.


Ah, then I will have to wait until I get home to see it. The website is blocked at work so I have to use Yahoo search, search for that page and then open the cached version of it. The cached version says the date is 22 Jun







. But, thanks again! It's something to look forward to when I get home.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Anyone playing? I played last night but cant log in now :/ wanted to check AH before I left for work. Hope everything is up later this afternoon.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've actually never beaten Act 3/4 Inferno...If anyone wants to roll w/me it's Masked#1756...Typically on from 7pm est - 12pm est


----------



## Sainesk

heh, can't login (3006), guess i'll go out and do something and try again later...


----------



## Imglidinhere

Same, can't get into the game.







*sigh* Guess I have to play more of something else... >_> Laaaaaaame. I wanna spam Diablo 3 today...


----------



## Nw0rb

Its up for me add me when ya login im down for some runs


----------



## Fr0sty

auction house down?









i guess i wont get that godly helm i saw earlier today on ah









2mil for end game perfect helm


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have all but quit honestly. I have been playing FO: NV recently.


Hey, if it's because of the Wicked Wind nerf have you tried this build? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6397850294#7 wondering what your opinion is on it if you feel like giving it a shot, I haven't bothered yet since i've been paragon leveling my DH.

It's essentially the melee/crit Wizard just instead of WW it uses Meteors. I hear a little arcane on crit helps a lot which I don't have so might swap out Teleport for Spectral Blade personally.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> anyone wanna do some act 3/4 runs ima tank/dps barb if anyone wouldlike to join me Nw0rb#1271


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I've actually never beaten Act 3/4 Inferno...If anyone wants to roll w/me it's Masked#1756...Typically on from 7pm est - 12pm est


Consider it done when i'm home from work later.


----------



## We Gone

servers just went down in the southeast....


----------



## OCcomet

Yeah, I was just getting my grind on too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hey, if it's because of the Wicked Wind nerf have you tried this build? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6397850294#7 wondering what your opinion is on it if you feel like giving it a shot, I haven't bothered yet since i've been paragon leveling my DH.
> It's essentially the melee/crit Wizard just instead of WW it uses Meteors. I hear a little arcane on crit helps a lot which I don't have so might swap out Teleport for Spectral Blade personally.


It pretty much is due to the WW nerf in all honesty. I had to purchase a Wizard hat with sufficient crit chance and AP on return in order to compensate for the halved returns, but my LoH also got wrecked pretty hard as well and honestly, I just got burnt out facing the even longer gearing path now. Before I just needed to have enough crit chance, LoH, and AP on return and even then, that was expensive as hell. After the nerf, I need enough IAS to hit the 1.7 AS mark, twice as much AP on crit, and at least 400-500 more LoH to compensate. I have used Meteor - Star Pact before as well and well... lets discuss this a bit more actually.

Pros
- More immediate nuke damage
- SP rune makes the AP cost the same
- 1.0 proc coefficient grants a bit more LoH and AP on return than current gimped WW
- Looks prettier?

Cons
- Takes a fairly long time to drop as opposed to the fairly quick windup of ET-WW so it makes it much harder to approach enemy groups, especially if they are fast or have teleport
- Less overall damage; WW has a total perfect damage of 360% as opposed to 320%
- Much less DoT at 60% for 3 seconds (20% weapon damage DPS) therefore less consistent AoE spread

It is not a bad build and if I wasn't so bitter at Blizzard and burnt out from the endless gear search to get back to where I was, I might use it more. I just get so disgusted playing this game and watching OP barbarians farm D3 even easier than they use to. Basically this game is still NOT fun for me.


----------



## Fr0sty

why dont you guys use storm chaser rune instead of wicked wind?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why dont you guys use storm chaser rune instead of wicked wind?


The whole point of using WW or Meteor is to have consistent AoE that procs crits and LoH, basically an ability that stands in one place as we try to keep enemies frozen in that set place for as long as possible. With Storm Chaser, the ET's are still going all over the place and therefore not providing consistent procs. In this case, it will actually provide less procs, because it was ET itself that got hit with the proc nerf I believe, so you have a less proc'ing ability that moves around and therefore not providing consistent AoE proc.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The whole point of using WW or Meteor is to have consistent AoE that procs crits and LoH, basically an ability that stands in one place as we try to keep enemies frozen in that set place for as long as possible. With Storm Chaser, the ET's are still going all over the place and therefore not providing consistent procs. In this case, it will actually provide less procs, because it was ET itself that got hit with the proc nerf I believe, so you have a less proc'ing ability that moves around and therefore not providing consistent AoE proc.


try storm chaser instead of saying its not viable and telling us you have to buy a whole new set of gears


----------



## jbobb

Just found some nice bracers. Ya, core stats aren't the highest but Critical Chance and All Resist are awesome. Probably will use them myself, but think they are worth anything or are the core stats too low.


----------



## Sainesk

thank you nasty reflect damage ponies:



shame they don't have any cool new affixes...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just found some nice bracers. Ya, core stats aren't the highest but Critical Chance and All Resist are awesome. Probably will use them myself, but think they are worth anything or are the core stats too low.


your monk will be happy to have that


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> your monk will be happy to have that


^ I would like some of those with arcane resist instead of physical.


----------



## Nw0rb

About to start some A3/4 runs if anyone wants to join me Nw0rb#1271


----------



## rdfloyd

Anyone willing to give me a price check on this? I have no idea what this could (or couldn't) be worth:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try storm chaser instead of saying its not viable and telling us you have to buy a whole new set of gears


1) I was asked and I explained.
2) I don't feel like tweaking the build anymore. I am done with the game for now. There are too many things wrong with this game and bad about this game for me to want to continue playing it on a daily basis.

I wish everyone here good farming though. It was sort of fun while it lasted.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Price Check US pls, someone said 50m lol


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try storm chaser instead of saying its not viable and telling us you have to buy a whole new set of gears


Lol, didn't he just explain why it doesn't work? If we went with storm chaser, we would literally NEVER be able to take down stray monsters or tiny mobs... The twisters do not stay stationary and have no control... it's a crap shoot. It's like that tornado that sultan kulle has when you fight him... worthless.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Price Check US pls, someone said 50m lol


I would say around 15-20 mil. You can get a legend fist with 50% crit dmg, 1050dps 1.56 atck speed, +200 dex right now for around 30-40 mil. I would imagine someone looking at this weapon (price tag wise) is only going to be a monk... I could be wrong though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> thank you nasty reflect damage ponies:
> 
> shame they don't have any cool new affixes...


They made them viable now. Higher roll possibilities. Before, you'd never get that high res all to actually be able to use them. I sold my old depth diggers when patch hit for around 2 mil lol. I would ahve kept them for my CM wiz but needed more res all...


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol, didn't he just explain why it doesn't work? If we went with storm chaser, we would literally NEVER be able to take down stray monsters or tiny mobs... The twisters do not stay stationary and have no control... it's a crap shoot. It's like that tornado that sultan kulle has when you fight him... worthless.


Except storm chaser has what feels like 4x the proc rate of wicked wind so it more then makes up for the moving tornados. I tested it out earlier today and had zero problem doing act3 and whym with it.


----------



## DoomDash

Level 13.5 paragon and not a single good legendary has dropped for me. Gah.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Except storm chaser has what feels like 4x the proc rate of wicked wind so it more then makes up for the moving tornados. I tested it out earlier today and had zero problem doing act3 and whym with it.


Whatever you say, they must have beefed it then, because tried it in the past and it was no good. You had no problems with stray monsters or when you have a single elite left standing? I'll have to try it out... and then give again my apologies... Don't think it can be anywhere near as good as WW was though... and WW would still be great as long as you bother finding the stupid affix on gear now for it...

This said though, I still have no major problems running act3 and whymsy with WW. I even downgraded my helm for a socket and lost 2k dps... So I personally don't have a need for the change, but it would be good info to know regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Level 13.5 paragon and not a single good legendary has dropped for me. Gah.


MF gear is still the way to go... It's going to take people a LONG long time to hit in the 90s for a good MF...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Got my first good legendary drop


















Anyone have any approximate estimate of how much I should sell it for? I looked up similar ones and the cheapest one is 50m but it doesn't look like anyone is actually bidding or paying that much :/ I'll probably RMAH it, I need to save up some money for a CPU upgrade when PD comes out


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Anyone willing to give me a price check on this? I have no idea what this could (or couldn't) be worth:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


vendor it. bare minimum dps for AH is generally 700 for a 1h, 1000 for a 2h. sometimes a 1h with a bit less will sell if it has great LoH to be used in dualwield, but in most cases, 7/1k is the lowest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Got my first good legendary drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any approximate estimate of how much I should sell it for? I looked up similar ones and the cheapest one is 50m but it doesn't look like anyone is actually bidding or paying that much :/ I'll probably RMAH it, I need to save up some money for a CPU upgrade when PD comes out


I like those. My pet doctor has the 'legacy' version of them.


----------



## DoomDash

Might have to look at it full screen, but I managed a 219 massacre in a3 inferno today







. Look at the exp bonus... this is why I level so fast hah.


----------



## StaticFX

awesome!!!!!

(Can i have that bow drop??)

lol


----------



## DoomDash

It wasn't very good







.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Except storm chaser has what feels like 4x the proc rate of wicked wind so it more then makes up for the moving tornados. I tested it out earlier today and had zero problem doing act3 and whym with it.


hence the problem, they can always come back and say this is a bug and FIX it.... AFTER you spent $ optimizing your build again.... most people fail to realize these "imbalance" built into the game is meant to make you spend $ in the AH... 1.0.4 is a bunch of nerfs hidden inside alot of useless buffs. they make things LOOK good by buffing up alot of skills they KNOW you wont use. 120 second cooldown skill got buffed to 700% over 15 seconds.... whoopdy do... nobody is going to use that skill anyway... but all of the viable builds that people were dressed for... yah got hit by the nerf bat (except barbs) so now everybody else is going to spend more $ in the AH to buy all the new gold/green gear that suddenly appear in the AH within 1 hr of 1.0.4's release.... yah blizzard SAYS they don't put stuff in the AH.... and you believe it









oh yah barbs KNOW they are going to get hit like a little biatch on the next patch... bet on it. so they'll have to regear just like the rest of the people still playing, they are just given 1 more patch worth of time then others...

basically, your choice is to keep playing their simRMAH, or get out. many people choose the 2nd route.


----------



## mudman091878

Is there a way/website/ etc where you can find out if something will sell in the AH?

I've been away for a few months and I'm completely lost as to whether I should put something in the AH, sell it back, or salvage it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hence the problem, they can always come back and say this is a bug and FIX it.... AFTER you spent $ optimizing your build again.... most people fail to realize these "imbalance" built into the game is meant to make you spend $ in the AH... 1.0.4 is a bunch of nerfs hidden inside alot of useless buffs. they make things LOOK good by buffing up alot of skills they KNOW you wont use. 120 second cooldown skill got buffed to 700% over 15 seconds.... whoopdy do... nobody is going to use that skill anyway... but all of the viable builds that people were dressed for... yah got hit by the nerf bat (except barbs) so now everybody else is going to spend more $ in the AH to buy all the new gold/green gear that suddenly appear in the AH within 1 hr of 1.0.4's release.... yah blizzard SAYS they don't put stuff in the AH.... and you believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yah barbs KNOW they are going to get hit like a little biatch on the next patch... bet on it. so they'll have to regear just like the rest of the people still playing, they are just given 1 more patch worth of time then others...
> basically, your choice is to keep playing their simRMAH, or get out. many people choose the 2nd route.


Only certain builds got nerfed. I have 3 characters that can now do better than pre-patch. Yeah, they nerfed some stuff, but in general, you can alter a little bit (with same gear) and still be viable. Yeah, a lot of the new gear is better than old gear, because they messed up, but the old gear didn't get hit with a nerf, it still works as it always did.. even better with all the inferno health and damage nerfs. As far as Blizz putting stuff on the AH, they might. On the other hand, I got 2 legendaries to drop pretty quickly after logging in, and I have terrible luck with drops in general. As far as SIMRMAH, i have never used it, and I enjoy the game plenty. It is an optional side feature. In fact, until post patch, I don't believe I have ever spent over 1m gold on a single item. I was never able to afford these items before, as I have terrible drop luck, yet I still liked the game. It's not a terrible game, far from perfect, but not as bad for some as people would make it to be.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Might have to look at it full screen, but I managed a 219 massacre in a3 inferno today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Look at the exp bonus... this is why I level so fast hah.


xp farming like that must be ez

just ww in everthing in the breach keep


----------



## Nw0rb

Need a 4th for some runs in OCN mumble come join us.


----------



## MRoFlare

hey guys, need more friends on D3 to farm with, soloing act 3 farm gets boring! name is MRoFLARE#1727 add my please! Crit Monk


----------



## TheYonderGod

Oh yeah you're all jealous of my rainbow sword. I can 1 hit Diablo on Inferno with just this. It says 39.2 DPS, but it's really 39.2 thousand dps


























Edit: wow, I'm getting trolled so much, found another joke legendary


----------



## Fr0sty

care to super size my big mac there?


----------



## likethegun

Got two more legends today. That ring that summons a skeleton with +4.5 crit chance, elites deal %less dmg, +5% attack speed, 72 resist all, and 160+ dex. Then I got some staff that charms enemies with like 400 intel. Now, I want everyones input on this;

I do not think people realize just how good 2 handers are now. I would please ask everyone to try this, because I think once people realize how good 2 handers are now, they will start flying off the auction house at good prices. Right now, the AH is selling them cheap... and it's kind of annoying when you are a seller, and there are no buyers.

Anyway, to put it in perspective, and it really blew my mind, the legend staff I found "only" had 978 dmg, around 400 intel, only 1.05 attack speed (increased by 10% from affix), and im not sure what other affixes. No crit dmg, maybe life after kill. I do not know how 2 hand dmg is calculated now, but I wish I did... It is NOTHING like it used to be...

Okay, so my MONK had equipped an 850 dmg, 1.4 attack speed, +130 dex, +80% crit dmg, +900 LoH sword, and a shield that added an additional 260 dex. This crazy INTEL staff STILL added 9,000 dps to my monk! Thats by taking away 80% crit dmg from sword, over 400 dex from weap/shield (staff had zero), and lowering attack speed by .35... it still ADDED 9k dmg!

Can anyone help me understand this? Anyway, i'm seriously considering a super OP monk build the I came up with based around the flying dragon diabo, but before I make myself look stupid posting it I need to see if it works, and find out more about the flying dragon diabo procs and activation of the double attack speed. Does anyone in here have one? I had a bid in for 16 mil on one, but I didn't want to go any higher because i'm not 100% positive yet which affixes I absolutely need... And I can't afford the 40-50 mil buyouts yet


----------



## Ploppytheman

Got a new bow today for 35m, was a pretty good deal I think and increased my DPS by 20%. Also I found a bow with the same name as my old bow ROFL. What are the odds? Probably pretty high. Im at 97.5k damage with Archery and Steady Aim, and of course +13% vs elites and +11% Evasive Fire







.

I also found a pair of Natalyas Boots of the lower dex. Not sure how much they are worth.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mudman091878*
> 
> Is there a way/website/ etc where you can find out if something will sell in the AH?
> I've been away for a few months and I'm completely lost as to whether I should put something in the AH, sell it back, or salvage it.


I made a big post about this but I cant remember if I did orn ot but ill give you the basics

Main Stat
All Resist
Vit
Max sockets

DH/Wiz are the exception since they have some glass cannon, WD might too but DH for sure.

And everyone wants damage stats, so crit, crit dmg, IAS, etc
everyone wants MF
bots want GF, dex +GF is most valuable

So you input the stats -10 or -10% whichever is bigger and see if something is similar. YOu have to toy around a lot to tell and its still hard.

If its blue vendor it. If its 60+ rare look it up until you get a hang of it.

MOST IMPORTANTLY UNDERCUT LIKE MAD!!! The AH prices you see are the items that ARENT selling. You need to price at least 25% less than this in most cases, I undercut up to 50% sometimes.


----------



## Fr0sty

is it just me or does it take tons of magic find to even roll decent stats on level 63 item or are they all abysimal stat wise?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> is it just me or does it take tons of magic find to even roll decent stats on level 63 item or are they all abysimal stat wise?


I got the set ring with pretty good rolls, 160 dex and 73 resist all, along with i think what are basic for that set item +attack speed, and %dmg reduction from elites, and a cool wizard staff, as well as a lvl63 sword with 850 dps, 150 dex, 900 LoH, and a socket... That thing is worth millions on AH, but I upgraded my monk with it... And that ring I got was pretty sick too as i haven't seen one listed on AH for LESS than 30-40 mil.

The day before that I found the butchers sickle and a quiver i sold for 8 mil that i should have sold for a lot more with 15% attack speed, 8.5% crit chance, and 279 dex.

As I have preached from even before patch release though, MF is more important now than it ever was... And your chance to roll good affixes IS based off MF as well as increased rare drops I am told.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> is it just me or does it take tons of magic find to even roll decent stats on level 63 item or are they all abysimal stat wise?


Most of them suck, itemization aka rolls has prob been nerfed at some point b/c they didnt expect people to smash inferno so fast. So even 63s are often trash, plus its hard to get a good items anyway.

Magic find has nothing to do with rolls. Magic find only changes the tier of loot quality, so grey to white, blue to rare, etc. MF doesnt make your rolls better.

On that note I blew some gold on my templar:

250dps 22% MF 38k hp 39% armor 13% all resist 15% dodge 19% block

2500dps 28% MF 94k hp 50% armor 26% all resist 15% dodge 14% block

None of this is typos, the new legendary has 44% MF and I got a sick good one for my templar for 11-13m cant remember.

I figure 28% MF over the cap of 300% from gear and 75% from NV (and 25% from shrine), so I am sitting at like something ridiculous, 396% MF, Im about to hit lvl 12 paragon so its will be 399% LOL. I sold my good MF gem too I have a star topaz atm.


----------



## Fr0sty

i guess i'll have to wait till im paragon 50 to expect good drops

doesnt the cap in mf take into account follower mf ? or its still in play ?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i guess i'll have to wait till im paragon 50 to expect good drops
> doesnt the cap in mf take into account follower mf ? or its still in play ?


When im in full MF gear im sittin at around 380% with 5 stacks. im lvl 11 paragon. I dunno if the cap is there or if it is hidden... but it still shows an MF of over 300...

@ploppy, thanks for clearing the MF affecting rolls up


----------



## ChRoNo16

How are you guys getting your gold? I dont know a good way to farm it fast.


----------



## mav451

Dang Ploppy - spending 11-13m on your templar. I think you've spent more on your temp than I have on my main DH, lmao.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

1 shotted the warden with a vault. lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Found this today farming act 3. 



Perfect upgrade for my dh.


----------



## -SE7EN-

unless it is something they just started, this means Blizzard knows who used the wizard exploit to beat Diablo on inferno lol. Got this email the other day, after killing him legitly with my WD... didn't get one when I killed him as my wizard.
"You've proven your worth in the fight for Sanctuary in Diablo® III. Now test your skills on the battlefields of Azeroth for only $5 when you purchase the World of Warcraft® Battle Chest®, which includes the original game and The Burning Crusade® expansion, along with 30 days of game time. "


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChRoNo16*
> 
> How are you guys getting your gold? I dont know a good way to farm it fast.


by farming


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> unless it is something they just started, this means Blizzard knows who used the wizard exploit to beat Diablo on inferno lol. Got this email the other day, after killing him legitly with my WD... didn't get one when I killed him as my wizard.
> "You've proven your worth in the fight for Sanctuary in Diablo® III. Now test your skills on the battlefields of Azeroth for only $5 when you purchase the World of Warcraft® Battle Chest®, which includes the original game and The Burning Crusade® expansion, along with 30 days of game time. "


I've never gotten one of those emails, I've beaten him several times.


----------



## DoomDash

Almost level 20 paragon ( 17 )!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChRoNo16*
> 
> How are you guys getting your gold? I dont know a good way to farm it fast.


Took about 500hrs to farm 15mil so far, but I did gain all 5 level 60 players... lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've never gotten one of those emails, I've beaten him several times.


maybe its because he has a sc2 account + d3 and now they want him to own wow too


----------



## TheYonderGod

Just sniped this for under 500k (the one on the right) to replace my old one that I bought for like 2m iirc








I was looking for a bit more life per spirit spent, but this will work, also gained about 50 loh, and 500 dps doesn't hurt.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Took about 500hrs to farm 15mil so far, but I did gain all 5 level 60 players... lol


i would say by doing act 1 runs continuously, you have roughly a 3 - 10% chance of getting an item that is worth more than a million. Let's take 5% for example, and lets assume each run = 1 hour

5% for a million = 20 hours for a ensured 1 million

100 hours should net you 5 million plus (lets say) 50 auction worthy items PLUS 100x the amount you get each run for picking up gold and selling blues. This alone is probably worth 10 million already.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i would say by doing act 1 runs continuously, you have roughly a 3 - 10% chance of getting an item that is worth more than a million. Let's take 5% for example, and lets assume each run = 1 hour
> 5% for a million = 20 hours for a ensured 1 million
> 100 hours should net you 5 million plus (lets say) 50 auction worthy items PLUS 100x the amount you get each run for picking up gold and selling blues. This alone is probably worth 10 million already.


Seems legit... Now, your profits increase 10 fold if you stack max MF... then you can gear to get the heck out of act 1 where that same 100 hours in act 3 would net you hundreds of millions









Some luck is finally starting to come my way in this dang game haha. Now I have two lvl 60 toons that can beat inferno with minimal deaths to crazy elites... Found that nice sword with 850ish dmg, +150 dex, +900 LoH, and a socket that I sold for about 32 mil. I'm sure I could have gotten A LOT more for it... but i'm impatient and there was a shenlong's fist for my monk listed at a 30 mil buyout that was about 817 dmg, 98% crit dmg, + 266 dex, + 36 vit, and 41 life per spirit spent. Now i'm just saving about 200 mil to buy the other set fist with 900 LoH, life per spirit spent, and mad dex... Then i'll be like street Ryu hurling energy balls like mad in the middle of my massive AoE storm of lightning and cyclones.


----------



## Sainesk

I do full act 1 runs for the ponies, no ranged enemies and indestructable removed means theres no affix combination my dh cant handle in its under 1mil gear (not counting gems).


----------



## Imglidinhere

I personally think that this game is well past the point of no return in terms of what you need to be efficient in Inferno. You've gotta either farm for gold until you hit 500 million or know someone who isn't greedy, which both of these are next to impossible. The majority of players out there are well under what's considered "mediocre" with only a handful, like me, who can juuuust manage to work around in Inferno. I can do Act 1 and Act 2 no problem, but I lose money in Act 3 because I die every half step. >_>

It's extremely difficult when it's based off gear, but it's even MORE difficult when it based off gear that costs you 5 million gold for each individual part...and that's considered "cheap" apparently.









So you can't find anything that's good because your MF sucks, and you can't get anything good from the AH because you have no money... So it's an endless loop even with NV at x5. Not to mention I don't want to do 200 Inferno Butcher runs because mindless grinding is boring and tedious.

There's a reason why people start to use bots early on in games like this. It's been proven that the more bots there are in a game, the worse the game is about loot.


----------



## Sainesk

I dont know, I have fun with my 100k limit per item I set myself. Sure i'm not making a billion tornadoes per second like the guy who spent say 250 bucks a piece, but if my gear suddenly becomes "worthless" due to a patch I'd just shrug it off (though its not cool if Bliz make changes to encourage people to regear through the rmah).


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I dont know, I have fun with my 100k limit per item I set myself. Sure i'm not making a billion tornadoes per second like the guy who spent say 250 bucks a piece, but if my gear suddenly becomes "worthless" due to a patch I'd just shrug it off (though its not cool if Bliz make changes to encourage people to regear through the rmah).


Yeah well, when you play with another guy who can dual wield and still tank better than you can WHILE doing around 50K DPS AND have over 10k armor, you begin to realize how fruitless it really is.


----------



## Fr0sty

10million gold on my witch doctor

and i can land 550k crits with my bears

270k crits with soul harvest(vengeful spirit)

dont ever let anyone tell you that you need godly gears to compete in the game

they just need good basic gears and be able to farm act 1 to get ok drops.. my gloves were found by yondergod.. both my rings were found by me even my mojo

and the weapon was purchased yesterday at a cool price of 5million gold

total gold cost about 10.5 million and yet i make act 1 look like normal mode act 3 isnt so hard really if you play with your head

and the pony level is super ez since the mobs dont hit from a distance unless they have mortars or electrified

and btw i can farm about 12million xp per hour in act 1 with no nephalem valor with just 23% xp gem in helm

178k with frenzy shrine


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Yeah well, when you play with another guy who can dual wield and still tank better than you can WHILE doing around 50K DPS AND have over 10k armor, you begin to realize how fruitless it really is.


I guess that can be discouraging which is why I solo or only play with friends/Ocn members where people usually aren't like "why are you only tanking and reducing the damage they do to us and not 1 hitting them too while wearing a puzzle ring for extra goblins?"


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Took about 500hrs to farm 15mil so far, but I did gain all 5 level 60 players... lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> i would say by doing act 1 runs continuously, you have roughly a 3 - 10% chance of getting an item that is worth more than a million. Let's take 5% for example, and lets assume each run = 1 hour
> 5% for a million = 20 hours for a ensured 1 million
> 100 hours should net you 5 million plus (lets say) 50 auction worthy items PLUS 100x the amount you get each run for picking up gold and selling blues. This alone is probably worth 10 million already.


Its all good I will update --- 586hrs over 18mil gold, 3460 achievement points, defeated Diablo inferno, most gear found maybe 5 mil spent at AH = loads of fun played with lots of great players gave away more good gear than sold made lots of web friends.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Yeah well, when you play with another guy who can dual wield and still tank better than you can WHILE doing around 50K DPS AND have over 10k armor, you begin to realize how fruitless it really is.


play the game for yourself to have fun, not measure against others. I played pet witch doctor for the longest time before the patch, where the pets were simply not viable in act3. I would simply stay in act 1/2 because that is where I could have the most fun with my playstyle. except for a few items postpatch for my wd, i havent spent over 1m on a single item. Sure, i cannot crit for 8million damage, but I can pretty much take a casual stroll thru act3 and have fun playing. Not saying the guys who like to play glass cannon aren't having fun either, or anything.. I just don't enjoy it as much (which is why i hardly ever use my DH) so I built a character around what I do like to do. It's a game, meant to be fun. It's really not even a competition til PvP anyways


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> play the game for yourself to have fun, not measure against others. I played pet witch doctor for the longest time before the patch, where the pets were simply not viable in act3. I would simply stay in act 1/2 because that is where I could have the most fun with my playstyle. except for a few items postpatch for my wd, i havent spent over 1m on a single item. Sure, i cannot crit for 8million damage, but I can pretty much take a casual stroll thru act3 and have fun playing. Not saying the guys who like to play glass cannon aren't having fun either, or anything.. I just don't enjoy it as much (which is why i hardly ever use my DH) so I built a character around what I do like to do. It's a game, meant to be fun. It's really not even a competition til PvP anyways


many ways to play a class as long as you are having fun


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I played pet witch doctor for the longest time before the patch, where the pets were simply not viable in act3.


heh, I reluctantly tried a pet doctor build after the patch and been having more fun than I thought I would have. This build lets me still sort of be a tank doctor with my pets taking some of my hits for me (usually use a mojo instead of a shield now in act 3 lol):



Rain of Toads for LoH + AoE along with Big Stinker and Rabid Dogs reduces everything's damage thanks to Bad Medicine. Alternate between Horrify + Spirit Walk in case pets are on cooldown and dead (I'm looking at you Mallet Lords and Diablo's flame circle attack







) or emergencies and Manitou as the "big" damage dealer + it's cast and forget for 20 seconds which is convenient.


----------



## Nw0rb

Bout to start some runs if anyone wants to join me im on OCN mumble as well come join me.


----------



## MRoFlare

add if in game if you like to run with me act3. found Windforce yesterday and sold it right away for 65mill buyout


----------



## MRoFlare

opps forgot MRoFLARE#1727


----------



## DoomDash

Rubberband disconnects during whirlwind are getting old.


----------



## Nw0rb

Add me Nw0rb#1271 Im doin act 3/4 runs


----------



## Ploppytheman

lol the way to make gold is do the hardest difficulty you can (of act 1 and 3) and MF swap. The people complaining dont realize inferno used to be MUCH harder and gear used to be MUCH worse and cost MUCH more. If you are still failing it is something on your end. Just full clear act 1 repeatedly. You have it easy that gear is so cheap now. Just dont compulsively spend and dont upgrade your gems, find out what gives you the most benefit and experiment with dif builds and do research

Also I changed my opinion on multishot. You can literally full clear act 3 pretty fast with it being your only damage spell, I did a 5stack SB run easily. The only reason why its better than BL is a lot of mobs requires a snare for BL to hit twice, since it hits for 75% ticks its esp annoying to kill elites with. Multishot also sucks because its range doesnt look like the animation and you cant aim in this game because you have sticky targetting which makes any cone attack extremely difficult to use. Basically if you try to aim near an enemy your shot will center on them which makes it impossible to get the cone to do what you want. Also BL projectile is too slow. At some point in gear multishot will be the be all end all of attacks for DH since its fast insant low cost spammable great damage piercing spell.

I've been getting a ton of upgrades because I've been able to get myself to play more, I basically gained 18% attack speed so Im sitting at 1.68, and I have 7 hatred off cluster arrow along with the 10 off from grenadier and my 10 hatred regen (16-17 when firing evasive fire) I can spam cluster arrow. I can burst with it 4x in a row then after 1 EF I can fire another, its insane. I completely destroy trash like a WW barb with instant damage attacks. I didn't realize how important attack speed is because I never abused it. But having infinite hatred and more cluster arrows than I know what to do with (they still crit for 400k+nades) is awesome. I was trying to get more CA into a build but it always left me with not enough damage if I took vengeance and grenadier.

Also I can fire two CA-LFB in one Smokescreen now and I think all 4 fit into sharpshooter I'm not sure. 1.89 APS is .56 attack speed and there is a delay from the range of the first. Anyway its insane fast clearing, feels like double the speed.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Rubberband disconnects during whirlwind are getting old.


Actually, entire game is old. If you wanna PVP you will have to have max pargon on your char or you will have some serious disadvantages vs someone who bots his char to 100 pargon.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Actually, entire game is old. If you wanna PVP you will have to have max pargon on your char or you will have some serious disadvantages vs someone who bots his char to 100 pargon.


*yawn*


----------



## Cotton

GAME OVER.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Found a way to dupe, eh?


----------



## Cotton

Na, just an extremely odd coincidence with a very long story.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Found a way to dupe, eh?


Theres been several cases of this, there are exact duplicates of items within the game as is. I've found them, others have.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Yeah well, when you play with another guy who can dual wield and still tank better than you can WHILE doing around 50K DPS AND have over 10k armor, you begin to realize how fruitless it really is.


Add me up LIKETHEGUN#1970 I'll help you out best I can. And just to throw it out there... the game hasn't even been out for 6 months yet... the botters and hackers ruined it in the first place by having found all the crazy items quick and selling gold etc...ruining the economy... but from the start, inferno wasn't intended to be a breezy walk thru like normal-hell... where you could simply progress without really having to farm... Act1 inferno is insanelt easy... and now with para lvls and elites not regaining health at all (like you can die to an elite at 25% health, leave for 30 minutes, come back, and he will still be at 25% health), so if you just stack a tad bit of MF gear, and grind act 1 for a week... I promise you will either A) find some good gear to use on yourself, or B) find gear to sell in AH that will make you money.

I'll also show you the best runs in act 1-2 to do for loot/gold per hour... Honestly, in act 1 I don't even even do the butcher haha. Returns aren't that great...

For act 1, I generally just start in festering woods, go straight to the 2 temples (guaranteed elites there everytime), sometimes there will be elites right outside of them as well... After you clear temples, festering woods is small, so clear the rest of the map if you haven't already found the elite next to a temple... On a good map, I can get 5 stacks JUST from festering woods.

Then go straight to cemetery, clear crypts... another 5-8 elites from this... then go to northern highlands to look for watchtower... there will be 2 elites in highlands as well, one usually near waypoint.

Then go to leorics manor, sometimes elite in manor, then to courtyard... 1-2 elites in courtyard... from here you can continue onto butcher quest if you want... but at this point I have already killed 8-10+ elites after my 5 neph stacks... and keep in mind if you dont lollygag, you can do this exact run i mentioned above in less than 20 minutes... So i will generally stop here and then rinse and repeat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 10million gold on my witch doctor
> and i can land 550k crits with my bears
> 270k crits with soul harvest(vengeful spirit)
> dont ever let anyone tell you that you need godly gears to compete in the game
> they just need good basic gears and be able to farm act 1 to get ok drops.. my gloves were found by yondergod.. both my rings were found by me even my mojo
> and the weapon was purchased yesterday at a cool price of 5million gold
> total gold cost about 10.5 million and yet i make act 1 look like normal mode act 3 isnt so hard really if you play with your head
> and the pony level is super ez since the mobs dont hit from a distance unless they have mortars or electrified
> and btw i can farm about 12million xp per hour in act 1 with no nephalem valor with just 23% xp gem in helm
> 178k with frenzy shrine


Listen to fr0sty... I used to try to get him to run act 3 with me all the time, but he refused because he wasn't "geared" for it and lost money... so he just trudged along in act 1... now, hes like para lvl 14 and has amazing dps... and STILL enjoys his act 1 runs lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRoFlare*
> 
> add if in game if you like to run with me act3. found Windforce yesterday and sold it right away for 65mill buyout


Yeah, i've been lucky with legends... found the witching hour belt yesterday from a CHEST is tower of the d**** act 3 inferno (can that get me a warning? lol). Had 232 strength, some vitality (somewhere between 40-60), lightning resistance, 90 intel, + 9% attack speed, and +45% crit dmg. The ONLY one on AH with strength as high as mine was listed for 210,000,000. And mine had higher crit dmg rolls and 1% higher attack speed than most I saw... Anyway, I wanted gold fast so listed for 123mil buyout and it sold instantly! netted about 99+mil in 5minutes... Kind of wish I would have been patient now... I did list it when I first found it for 223 mil for a couple hours and it didn't sell... so... I am happy with netting 99mil after blizz took a 15+ mil cut... On another note, I got the second half of my ring today with some of the earnings for my monk! The wailing host... That skeleton that summons is kind of cool... he dies super fast like WD pets pre patch... but he does about 13k dps... The skeleton pretty much spawns instantly too... Dunno if attack speed or crit chance affects this... but as soon as one dies, another almost spawns instantly... so thats cool.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> lol the way to make gold is do the hardest difficulty you can (of act 1 and 3) and MF swap. The people complaining dont realize inferno used to be MUCH harder and gear used to be MUCH worse and cost MUCH more. If you are still failing it is something on your end. Just full clear act 1 repeatedly. You have it easy that gear is so cheap now. Just dont compulsively spend and dont upgrade your gems, find out what gives you the most benefit and experiment with dif builds and do research
> Also I changed my opinion on multishot. You can literally full clear act 3 pretty fast with it being your only damage spell, I did a 5stack SB run easily. The only reason why its better than BL is a lot of mobs requires a snare for BL to hit twice, since it hits for 75% ticks its esp annoying to kill elites with. Multishot also sucks because its range doesnt look like the animation and you cant aim in this game because you have sticky targetting which makes any cone attack extremely difficult to use. Basically if you try to aim near an enemy your shot will center on them which makes it impossible to get the cone to do what you want. Also BL projectile is too slow. At some point in gear multishot will be the be all end all of attacks for DH since its fast insant low cost spammable great damage piercing spell.
> I've been getting a ton of upgrades because I've been able to get myself to play more, I basically gained 18% attack speed so Im sitting at 1.68, and I have 7 hatred off cluster arrow along with the 10 off from grenadier and my 10 hatred regen (16-17 when firing evasive fire) I can spam cluster arrow. I can burst with it 4x in a row then after 1 EF I can fire another, its insane. I completely destroy trash like a WW barb with instant damage attacks. I didn't realize how important attack speed is because I never abused it. But having infinite hatred and more cluster arrows than I know what to do with (they still crit for 400k+nades) is awesome. I was trying to get more CA into a build but it always left me with not enough damage if I took vengeance and grenadier.
> Also I can fire two CA-LFB in one Smokescreen now and I think all 4 fit into sharpshooter I'm not sure. 1.89 APS is .56 attack speed and there is a delay from the range of the first. Anyway its insane fast clearing, feels like double the speed.


Really? So me not being able to afford gear is my fault? How about the fact that I have over 100 hours in the game, the vast majority of it has been spent farming inferno and I have yet to find a single drop worth more than 10k. Just this last weekend I spent about 7-8 hours, if not more, farming A1 and got a total of 5 rares worth putting on the AH for about 5-10k. Not a single item I could use or sell for any decent ammount. It is frustrating to put in that much work and get nothing but pure garbage, but it isn't a total loss anymore now that we have paragon levels so while I am not getting geared at least there is some progress being made. What is cheap to you? 5m? 10m? I cannot even afford a peice for 1M.

Edit : Don't get me wrong I am having fun with the game, but it isn't as easy as so many people make it out to be. Some people just get "lucky" My best friends has half the time played that I do and he has seen 4 legendaries and a couple rares he sold for 50k and up.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Really? So me not being able to afford gear is my fault? How about the fact that I have over 100 hours in the game, the vast majority of it has been spent farming inferno and I have yet to find a single drop worth more than 10k. Just this last weekend I spent about 7-8 hours, if not more, farming A1 and got a total of 5 rares worth putting on the AH for about 5-10k. Not a single item I could use or sell for any decent ammount. It is frustrating to put in that much work and get nothing but pure garbage, but it isn't a total loss anymore now that we have paragon levels so while I am not getting geared at least there is some progress being made. What is cheap to you? 5m? 10m? I cannot even afford a peice for 1M.
> Edit : Don't get me wrong I am having fun with the game, but it isn't as easy as so many people make it out to be. Some people just get "lucky" My best friends has half the time played that I do and he has seen 4 legendaries and a couple rares he sold for 50k and up.


I think you're already on my friends list, but hit me up when your on and ill help you out.

I experienced the difficulty myself, it is merely a hurdle you have to get over, but when you do... the entire game opens up to you. Farming act 1 does absolutely nothing without MF... well it does if you farm and farm and farm... but i remember it used to take me a solid 2-4 days of constant act 1 runs to just get 1 mil from gold/vendoring when I didn't really know what I was doing. That was when inferno was hard too... now it's a cake walk... and yes, gear is cheap now compared to what it was. While ploppy can be a bit inconsiderate of others... he makes valid points. What he means by something on your end I take to mean that it is simply not knowing the tricks and the most efficient way to do runs/sell things...

This game has got me raging pretty good in the past. I have over 300 hours logged on my monk and almost 200 logged on my wiz... with like 50+ hours on other toons. (have a WD on an asian server for tuesdays when they do maintenance







)

Anyway, now I consistently have 10+ mil. Even when im down to less than 500k because I buy some upgrade... I can make back a few mil within a day or two. It took a lot of learning experiences, but as mentioned many times before by others... it's all about rares per hour. And the only way to get that is with MF.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I think you're already on my friends list, but hit me up when your on and ill help you out.
> I experienced the difficulty myself, it is merely a hurdle you have to get over, but when you do... the entire game opens up to you. Farming act 1 does absolutely nothing without MF... well it does if you farm and farm and farm... but i remember it used to take me a solid 2-4 days of constant act 1 runs to just get 1 mil from gold/vendoring when I didn't really know what I was doing. That was when inferno was hard too... now it's a cake walk... and yes, gear is cheap now compared to what it was. While ploppy can be a bit inconsiderate of others... he makes valid points. What he means by something on your end I take to mean that it is simply not knowing the tricks and the most efficient way to do runs/sell things...
> This game has got me raging pretty good in the past. I have over 300 hours logged on my monk and almost 200 logged on my wiz... with like 50+ hours on other toons. (have a WD on an asian server for tuesdays when they do maintenance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Anyway, now I consistently have 10+ mil. Even when im down to less than 500k because I buy some upgrade... I can make back a few mil within a day or two. It took a lot of learning experiences, but as mentioned many times before by others... it's all about rares per hour. And the only way to get that is with MF.


Yeah I had fun running with you guys the other day. Even though the ponies killed me all the time. Swear I had a magnet on me or something lol. I'll definately be doing more runs with you guys again.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yeah I had fun running with you guys the other day. Even though the ponies killed me all the time. Swear I had a magnet on me or something lol. I'll definately be doing more runs with you guys again.


Definitely bruddah!

and on another note; people shouldn't be discouraged by inferno difficulty and not making millions of gold. People think they are entitled to such things (being able to beat inferno or making millions of gold) when the game hasn't even been out that long... don't get discouraged because you hear people who have dedicated WAY too much time to the game and play all day every day... If you have a life, you can't expect to be at that level too fast. unless you cheat and use bots and exploits... Inferno wasn't supposed to be easy... wasn't supposed to be a cakewalk... it was supposed to take forever. Just like paragon levels. There are going to be people who hit 100 in a couple months... and people who hit 100 in a year or more... Same with gearing up and making a lot of gold.

The only way its not going to take an insane grind, is if you get VERY lucky... and to get VERY lucky, it helps to have a high MF... that will decrease the time it takes to get very lucky...

I say this because I just now in the last week I reached a level where I can farm awesome and am getting good results from AH. So unless you have more than 500 hrs logged on the game, don't get discouraged.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Add me up LIKETHEGUN#1970 I'll help you out best I can. And just to throw it out there... the game hasn't even been out for 6 months yet... the botters and hackers ruined it in the first place by having found all the crazy items quick and selling gold etc...ruining the economy... but from the start, inferno wasn't intended to be a breezy walk thru like normal-hell... where you could simply progress without really having to farm... Act1 inferno is insanelt easy... and now with para lvls and elites not regaining health at all (like you can die to an elite at 25% health, leave for 30 minutes, come back, and he will still be at 25% health), so if you just stack a tad bit of MF gear, and grind act 1 for a week... I promise you will either A) find some good gear to use on yourself, or B) find gear to sell in AH that will make you money.
> I'll also show you the best runs in act 1-2 to do for loot/gold per hour... Honestly, in act 1 I don't even even do the butcher haha. Returns aren't that great...
> For act 1, I generally just start in festering woods, go straight to the 2 temples (guaranteed elites there everytime), sometimes there will be elites right outside of them as well... After you clear temples, festering woods is small, so clear the rest of the map if you haven't already found the elite next to a temple... On a good map, I can get 5 stacks JUST from festering woods.
> Then go straight to cemetery, clear crypts... another 5-8 elites from this... then go to northern highlands to look for watchtower... there will be 2 elites in highlands as well, one usually near waypoint.
> Then go to leorics manor, sometimes elite in manor, then to courtyard... 1-2 elites in courtyard... from here you can continue onto butcher quest if you want... but at this point I have already killed 8-10+ elites after my 5 neph stacks... and keep in mind if you dont lollygag, you can do this exact run i mentioned above in less than 20 minutes... So i will generally stop here and then rinse and repeat.
> Listen to fr0sty... I used to try to get him to run act 3 with me all the time, but he refused because he wasn't "geared" for it and lost money... so he just trudged along in act 1... now, hes like para lvl 14 and has amazing dps... and STILL enjoys his act 1 runs lol.Yeah, i've been lucky with legends... found the witching hour belt yesterday from a CHEST is tower of the d**** act 3 inferno (can that get me a warning? lol). Had 232 strength, some vitality (somewhere between 40-60), lightning resistance, 90 intel, + 9% attack speed, and +45% crit dmg. The ONLY one on AH with strength as high as mine was listed for 210,000,000. And mine had higher crit dmg rolls and 1% higher attack speed than most I saw... Anyway, I wanted gold fast so listed for 123mil buyout and it sold instantly! netted about 99+mil in 5minutes... Kind of wish I would have been patient now... I did list it when I first found it for 223 mil for a couple hours and it didn't sell... so... I am happy with netting 99mil after blizz took a 15+ mil cut... On another note, I got the second half of my ring today with some of the earnings for my monk! The wailing host... That skeleton that summons is kind of cool... he dies super fast like WD pets pre patch... but he does about 13k dps... The skeleton pretty much spawns instantly too... Dunno if attack speed or crit chance affects this... but as soon as one dies, another almost spawns instantly... so thats cool.


as long as you enjoy your farming and it ends up into something good then why not

2weeks ago i used to be kinda scared of act 3.. but now i can group run act 3 & 4 rather easily

minor upgrades here and there helped alot

and farming for paragon xp will help faster due to getting mf without the need of mf gears


----------



## jbobb

Just had my best sale so far. Feels good to get something good finally. My first sale that went for over $2. Really thought about keeping them, but decided to try my luck on the RMAH instead.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ploppytheman

I think they nerfed the drop rate guys. Im didnt get anything remotely good yesterday and a lot of people are also saying this. I went from making 5-10m/hr to not getting much of anything, including less legendaries per run. I would get 1.5 legendaries per act 3 clear now Im not getting any. And I had a lot of good items but now I got nothing. Anyone else think it got nerfed last day or so?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6413021282#7

20% of +exp from followers, leorics signet 30%, dont know if unique applies to follower. so 6-12% increase is very significant. I guess they will got from 100m+ to 1bil+ LOL.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6413171867#15

MF is wierd still.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Really? So me not being able to afford gear is my fault?


Yes it is your fault. Act 1 was never hard and I destroyed it on all my characters, I never had to try til act 2 inferno even when inferno wasnt nerfed at all. Act 1 should be clearable with a few minor upgrades like weapons namely. I really have no idea what you are doing wrong but if you are struggling that bad it must be several big things, you should post your armory and stuff. I vendor items that are 500k or less constantly, wish there was a better way for people to ask for loot here, cuz Id rather someone benefit from it.

I decided to jump on my barb that I had cleared most of act 2 with when I saw your post. I just upgraded all of his gear under 10k for each item except shield and weapon I allowed 20k each, and I did buy a 2nd weapon for dual wield on trash, but it seems you can dual wield vs elites too. I also got a 2nd set of str IAS rings since I am too tanky as is.

Stats pre nerf to clear most of act 2 and easily farm act 1. (no warcry on either of these)
56k hp
481 61% AR
8346 arm 73.56%
1133 str 200 int 1255vit
12% dodge
15% block
9.8k dps, prob had like 500 LoH.
1.5 APS

Stats post nerf for 10k each, 20k for weapons, 150k total +20k if you got a 2nd off hand +20k for 2 IAS + str rings, so 190k max to do this. I just bought stuff on AH that was decent, took like 15m. Im sure anyone else could do better.

62k hp
495 62% Physical resist
426 58.5% AR
8723 arm 74.5%
1251str 184int 1341 vit
12.5% dodge
20% block
13.5k dps 1.6APS
15.7k dual wield 1155 LoH 1.68/2.10 APS alternating
and 7% bonus damage to frenzy which is my main attack on belt

I am standing in an arcane beam being hit by 2 elites and also in acid pools and I am fine without using cooldowns. Thats with 47k hp and 70% armor and the same resists as above. Act 1 cant dip below 90%. In like 30-45m or however long it took I made 60k pure gold from drops/vendoring and got a few gems, and a dozen books, so thats like 75k total gold. So it should take you 3-4 hours to have a decent set to farm act 1 and be making at least 100k gold/hr.

Act 2 I just found arcane electric molten avenger snake elites with a few trash mobs and had to do minimal micro, aka i couldnt stand in the arcane beams for too long while also standing in molten and 4 electrics, this was DW as well, had to use pain suppress once, warcry fell off for several seconds twice. The game is really ez now with these damage nerfs and hp nerfs.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I think they nerfed the drop rate guys. Im didnt get anything remotely good yesterday and a lot of people are also saying this. I went from making 5-10m/hr to not getting much of anything, including less legendaries per run. I would get 1.5 legendaries per act 3 clear now Im not getting any. And I had a lot of good items but now I got nothing. Anyone else think it got nerfed last day or so?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6413021282#7
> 20% of +exp from followers, leorics signet 30%, dont know if unique applies to follower. so 6-12% increase is very significant. I guess they will got from 100m+ to 1bil+ LOL.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6413171867#15
> MF is wierd still.
> Yes it is your fault. Act 1 was never hard and I destroyed it on all my characters, I never had to try til act 2 inferno even when inferno wasnt nerfed at all. Act 1 should be clearable with a few minor upgrades like weapons namely. I really have no idea what you are doing wrong but if you are struggling that bad it must be several big things, you should post your armory and stuff. I vendor items that are 500k or less constantly, wish there was a better way for people to ask for loot here, cuz Id rather someone benefit from it.
> I decided to jump on my barb that I had cleared most of act 2 with when I saw your post. I just upgraded all of his gear under 10k for each item except shield and weapon I allowed 20k each, and I did buy a 2nd weapon for dual wield on trash, but it seems you can dual wield vs elites too. I also got a 2nd set of str IAS rings since I am too tanky as is.
> Stats pre nerf to clear most of act 2 and easily farm act 1. (no warcry on either of these)
> 56k hp
> 481 61% AR
> 8346 arm 73.56%
> 1133 str 200 int 1255vit
> 12% dodge
> 15% block
> 9.8k dps, prob had like 500 LoH.
> 1.5 APS
> Stats post nerf for 10k each, 20k for weapons, 150k total +20k if you got a 2nd off hand +20k for 2 IAS + str rings, so 190k max to do this. I just bought stuff on AH that was decent, took like 15m. Im sure anyone else could do better.
> 62k hp
> 495 62% Physical resist
> 426 58.5% AR
> 8723 arm 74.5%
> 1251str 184int 1341 vit
> 12.5% dodge
> 20% block
> 13.5k dps 1.6APS
> 15.7k dual wield 1155 LoH 1.68/2.10 APS alternating
> and 7% bonus damage to frenzy which is my main attack on belt
> I am standing in an arcane beam being hit by 2 elites and also in acid pools and I am fine without using cooldowns. Thats with 47k hp and 70% armor and the same resists as above. Act 1 cant dip below 90%. In like 30-45m or however long it took I made 60k pure gold from drops/vendoring and got a few gems, and a dozen books, so thats like 75k total gold. So it should take you 3-4 hours to have a decent set to farm act 1 and be making at least 100k gold/hr.
> Act 2 I just found arcane electric molten avenger snake elites with a few trash mobs and had to do minimal micro, aka i couldnt stand in the arcane beams for too long while also standing in molten and 4 electrics, this was DW as well, had to use pain suppress once, warcry fell off for several seconds twice. The game is really ez now with these damage nerfs and hp nerfs.


It'd be a lot easier to read if you didn't abbreviate every other word. The generic stats I understand, but going on and on like we all know what you're saying just makes you sound more and more like an anti-social person.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I think they nerfed the drop rate guys. Im didnt get anything remotely good yesterday and a lot of people are also saying this. I went from making 5-10m/hr to not getting much of anything, including less legendaries per run. I would get 1.5 legendaries per act 3 clear now Im not getting any. And I had a lot of good items but now I got nothing. Anyone else think it got nerfed last day or so?


I found no legendaries the first few days of the patch. Then yesterday I found 2. The Butchers Sickle and the Death Watch Mantle. Kinda cool I found 2 that had new affixes with them. But the Sickle only had around 570'ish dps so not that usable. The Mantle is ok, but had nothing good for core stats for me.


----------



## LexDiamonds

I have yet to find any legendaries after the patch.. probably logged 40 or so hours with %175 MF. Meh.

Anyone notice good gloves drop like crazy now? It seems like every pair of gloves 60+ has either crit dmg, crit chance, and/or IAS on them.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Critique my Barb tank.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Quantums-1449/hero/18353870

Have 15k dps buffed.


----------



## StaticFX

I got one legendary. Not very good either.... Couldn't sell it for even 1 mil


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I got one legendary. Not very good either.... Couldn't sell it for even 1 mil


I havet found any sence 1.04 pre 1.04 i found 1 junk one but with my gf gear i can make 200k+ in gold a hr farming act 1 its cheap gear i got most of it for under 5000 or less.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Critique my Barb tank.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Quantums-1449/hero/18353870
> Have 15k dps buffed.


tank barb yawn







.

Anyway I only found legendaries after the supposide item rate secret fix, so I don't believe that crap at all. Found a set 1handed bow I sold for 44million. Friend found a source that was worth 50m+ yesterday too. I didn't find anything the first day....


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Critique my Barb tank.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Quantums-1449/hero/18353870
> Have 15k dps buffed.


DPS needs to be about triple that to be really effective in Act 3 and beyond apparently. I do 21k DPS with dual wielding, unbuffed, and around 800 LoH for each weapon. Looks decent except for the shield. 17% chance to block is really really low for a level 60 item. That build makes my old setup on my barb look amazing. o_o


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I think they nerfed the drop rate guys. Im didnt get anything remotely good yesterday and a lot of people are also saying this. I went from making 5-10m/hr to not getting much of anything, including less legendaries per run. I would get 1.5 legendaries per act 3 clear now Im not getting any. And I had a lot of good items but now I got nothing. Anyone else think it got nerfed last day or so?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6413021282#7
> 20% of +exp from followers, leorics signet 30%, dont know if unique applies to follower. so 6-12% increase is very significant. I guess they will got from 100m+ to 1bil+ LOL.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6413171867#15
> MF is wierd still.
> Yes it is your fault. Act 1 was never hard and I destroyed it on all my characters, I never had to try til act 2 inferno even when inferno wasnt nerfed at all. Act 1 should be clearable with a few minor upgrades like weapons namely. I really have no idea what you are doing wrong but if you are struggling that bad it must be several big things, you should post your armory and stuff. I vendor items that are 500k or less constantly, wish there was a better way for people to ask for loot here, cuz Id rather someone benefit from it.
> I decided to jump on my barb that I had cleared most of act 2 with when I saw your post. I just upgraded all of his gear under 10k for each item except shield and weapon I allowed 20k each, and I did buy a 2nd weapon for dual wield on trash, but it seems you can dual wield vs elites too. I also got a 2nd set of str IAS rings since I am too tanky as is.
> Stats pre nerf to clear most of act 2 and easily farm act 1. (no warcry on either of these)
> 56k hp
> 481 61% AR
> 8346 arm 73.56%
> 1133 str 200 int 1255vit
> 12% dodge
> 15% block
> 9.8k dps, prob had like 500 LoH.
> 1.5 APS
> Stats post nerf for 10k each, 20k for weapons, 150k total +20k if you got a 2nd off hand +20k for 2 IAS + str rings, so 190k max to do this. I just bought stuff on AH that was decent, took like 15m. Im sure anyone else could do better.
> 62k hp
> 495 62% Physical resist
> 426 58.5% AR
> 8723 arm 74.5%
> 1251str 184int 1341 vit
> 12.5% dodge
> 20% block
> 13.5k dps 1.6APS
> 15.7k dual wield 1155 LoH 1.68/2.10 APS alternating
> and 7% bonus damage to frenzy which is my main attack on belt
> I am standing in an arcane beam being hit by 2 elites and also in acid pools and I am fine without using cooldowns. Thats with 47k hp and 70% armor and the same resists as above. Act 1 cant dip below 90%. In like 30-45m or however long it took I made 60k pure gold from drops/vendoring and got a few gems, and a dozen books, so thats like 75k total gold. So it should take you 3-4 hours to have a decent set to farm act 1 and be making at least 100k gold/hr.
> Act 2 I just found arcane electric molten avenger snake elites with a few trash mobs and had to do minimal micro, aka i couldnt stand in the arcane beams for too long while also standing in molten and 4 electrics, this was DW as well, had to use pain suppress once, warcry fell off for several seconds twice. The game is really ez now with these damage nerfs and hp nerfs.


Do you never not have a condescending attitude? Or is that just how you are all the time?

I can farm A1 without a single issue. It is easy and I mow through it. I get crap for drops. A2 isn't that hard either. I have no clue where you got the impression that I am struggling to kill things at all because I never said that. A3 is the only time I have an issue with staying alive as the damage from mobs is drastically higher than in A1 or A2.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Magariz-1741/hero/11885158

I tried a different skill set for fun last night. Usually run WotB instead of revenge and swap between sprint/rend. Love the damage on rend now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I have yet to find any legendaries after the patch.. probably logged 40 or so hours with %175 MF. Meh.
> Anyone notice good gloves drop like crazy now? It seems like every pair of gloves 60+ has either crit dmg, crit chance, and/or IAS on them.


doesnt make them good gloves if they only have crit dmg and low main stat roll


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my barb i need to tweak it some help would be nice hes so so on act 3 not real good against elites only reason is stay alive is my life per sec and hit per sec.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/10581529


----------



## Cotton

I'm online and down to play some if somebody wants.

Cotton#1600


----------



## Smo

Latest Tank Barbarian build (LOVE Rend);

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Smo-2882/hero/2227650


----------



## Magariz

I just got trolled by Blizz.......

+104 Int
+87 Vit
+21 Cold Res
+35 All Res
+47% Crit Dmg

Wait for it..........follower item









Although I did find a set of gloves

+96 Int
+7% Attack Speed
+10% Crit Chance
+1698 Health Globes


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm how much you think this 2 hander would sell for and this amulet that has a ton of magic find ?


----------



## Nw0rb

I dual wield Tank/dps barb and have no problems with elites act 3 or 4 i have 10.5 k armor and do 60k dps without wrath which i dont even use anymore. I use frenzy revenge rend leap battle cry and war cry. Stuff just melts. I always hated using a shield hence why I don't and didn't before the patch but now that its viable for act 3 n 4 Ima BEAST!

Add me Nw0rb#1271 We will do some runs... just got home from work gimmi lil bit n ill be ready to do some runs. Also write your from ocn or something in the comment for the invite thanks.


----------



## DoomDash

Bought two new toys from the set 1handed xbow I sold yesterday. Boots and helm!! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

Also, I found these bad boys today, listed the ammy at 30m buyout, and the mojo at 5m start since I really am not sure how good it is. I can tell it seems really good. WD's?


----------



## Nw0rb

doom id start the bid at 7-10 mill to be honest 5-6 if you want it to sell fast.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> It'd be a lot easier to read if you didn't abbreviate every other word. The generic stats I understand, but going on and on like we all know what you're saying just makes you sound more and more like an anti-social person.


Most of them are generic rpg terms and the rest should be easy to figure out just by guessing. If you don't know what they mean then you need a more basic introduction to rpgs I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I found no legendaries the first few days of the patch. Then yesterday I found 2. The Butchers Sickle and the Death Watch Mantle. Kinda cool I found 2 that had new affixes with them. But the Sickle only had around 570'ish dps so not that usable. The Mantle is ok, but had nothing good for core stats for me.


It might just be in my head...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Critique my Barb tank.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Quantums-1449/hero/18353870
> Have 15k dps buffed.


looking....

You seem to want to have every stat on every piece of gear. You could buy blues for next to nothing that would give you way better overall stats, which is what I did on my barb. The stats I listed earlier were a lot of blue gear.

You NEED a gem helm as melee esp as barb since you have the most hp, therefore most benefit. I wish I didnt vendor all my old gear because its an upgrade for you lol.

You NEED life on hit so badly imo. I mean I found 600 LoH 750dps 100vit weapons for under 20k. And I have more dps than you even though my weapons are trash.

I'd use the build I listed in the next post too. Shouts dont stack as far as I remember (they do but I think wrath or EQ is better) and death from above is reduced versus elites so iron impact 300% armor is better,aso allow revenge to proc. I dont like the fury spenders or unforgiving, I'd get revenge and either superstition or juggernaut. Juggernaut makes ice heal you lol. I havent played barb for a while but my old build still works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Do you never not have a condescending attitude? Or is that just how you are all the time?
> I can farm A1 without a single isue. It is easy and I mow through it. I get crap for drops. A2 isn't that hard either. I have no clue where you got the impression that I am struggling to kill things at all because I never said that. A3 is the only time I have an issue with staying alive as the damage from mobs is drastically higher than in A1 or A2.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Magariz-1741/hero/11885158
> I tried a different skill set for fun last night. Usually run WotB instead of revenge and swap between sprint/rend. Love the damage on rend now.


People who are bad at games always think people who are good at games are elitist. Theres no way to tell your skill level so you have to assume the worst, which is what I got from "a few 10k drops over 8hrs". Unless you are extremely unlucky you should be making a lot more.

Your profile is you with a 2h and very offensive build. You can't use that to do difficult content. And it doesnt look like you've even cleared act 3, so you should NOT be farming it. You should be doing ZK dungeons or Vault of Assassins or act 1 full clears, melee dont have much of a problem with act 2 in those parts.

You cant run into an act you haven't cleared with an offensive build and hope to do well, thats not how it works. If you want to play glass cannon you should go DH or wiz. If you are having trouble surviving you have to go more defensive until you can survive, and as your gear/skill gets better your replace that with defensive abilities.

The only defensive skill I see in your build is warcry, I rec you stick to something like this if your so set on act 3.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVXYki!bVT!acaZcZ

I don't know all the nuances of barb but using frenzy and keeping it stacked with dual wield LoH weapons is a great survival boost.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Bought two new toys from the set 1handed xbow I sold yesterday. Boots and helm!! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993
> Also, I found these bad boys today, listed the ammy at 30m buyout, and the mojo at 5m start since I really am not sure how good it is. I can tell it seems really good. WD's?


The mojo is great! The ammy is asi asi... Def would never pay 30 mil for it... I sold an ammy barely for 5 mil that had 36% MF, 49 poison resist, and 260 dex with a socket (which i threw a star gem in for over 300 dex). Anyway, sold that WITH a star gem for 5 mil... so please let me know if that sells at 30 mil. I also sold another ammy with like 160 dex, a touch of vit, 210 LoH, 36 cold resist, and some MF in the high 30s (i think 1 point shy of perfect actually if my memory is correct) for 16 mil.

The amulet is a gear slot that has crucial rolls... I.E. crit chance, crit dmg, IAS, etc... so its usually hard pressed to sell something that doesn't have any of those for ridic high prices. They aren't like boots, belts, shoulders etc where there is no chance of rolling crit chance crit dmg unless its legend...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> People who are bad at games always think people who are good at games are elitist. Theres no way to tell your skill level so you have to assume the worst, which is what I got from "a few 10k drops over 8hrs". Unless you are extremely unlucky you should be making a lot more.
> Your profile is you with a 2h and very offensive build. You can't use that to do difficult content. And it doesnt look like you've even cleared act 3, so you should NOT be farming it. You should be doing ZK dungeons or Vault of Assassins or act 1 full clears, melee dont have much of a problem with act 2 in those parts.
> You cant run into an act you haven't cleared with an offensive build and hope to do well, thats not how it works. If you want to play glass cannon you should go DH or wiz. If you are having trouble surviving you have to go more defensive until you can survive, and as your gear/skill gets better your replace that with defensive abilities.
> The only defensive skill I see in your build is warcry, I rec you stick to something like this if your so set on act 3.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WVXYki!bVT!acaZcZ
> I don't know all the nuances of barb but using frenzy and keeping it stacked with dual wield LoH weapons is a great survival boost.


Honestly that was the most civil response I have seen from you yet. Seriously, thank you. As far as skill level goes, it varies from game to game for me. With RPG's I typicaly excell, although I don't have the time I used to. I played with top 50 world guilds in WoW, played with some very high ranked arena teams, and made the top 10 world dps charts for a few boss fights. FPS game I have lost my touch as I just cant sit and put in the hours to hone my skills again. So you are not dealing with an idiot or an amatuer.

I know that to do A3 with my current gear I would have to build as a tank, since I just don't have the gear currently. Just frustrated that I have been farming A1 and have found nothing that will help me make progress. Well that is until last night. Found a pair of gloves that sold for 50k, a follower item that sold for 250k, and another pair of gloves on the AH for about 750k (lowest price for comperable gloves was 1mil). So after all my frustration, which was more of just a rant to vent, and having nothing of value drop in any of my runs somehow the gods smiled on me and gave me 3 last night lol. Still was hoping for a legendary though, hey I can dream.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone have been having connection timeout issues tonight?

error 30007 or something


----------



## MaxFTW

How do weapon damage stats work?

For example a weapon has say 700 DPS and the min damage is 300 max is 700

But does this include if it had +200 minimum damage stat or would it mean the min damage would be 500 but still displayed as 300 as the min damage is a bonus stat?

Also if your weapon was that same 700 DPS weapon and it has poison holy or other things like that and the holy damage is 200-400 dmg
Is that 200-400 dmg added on to the weapon? So it does 200-400 dmg Plus the swords 300-700 dmg?

I hope this isnt confusing :/


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> How do weapon damage stats work?
> For example a weapon has say 700 DPS and the min damage is 300 max is 700
> But does this include if it had +200 minimum damage stat or would it mean the min damage would be 500 but still displayed as 300 as the min damage is a bonus stat?
> Also if your weapon was that same 700 DPS weapon and it has poison holy or other things like that and the holy damage is 200-400 dmg
> Is that 200-400 dmg added on to the weapon? So it does 200-400 dmg Plus the swords 300-700 dmg?
> I hope this isnt confusing :/


DPS is an average that is found from looking at the min and max dmg as well as any other sources of dmg on the weapon (such as +min/max, +elemental, etc) divided by the attack speed. The DPS is already calculated for you, so a 700 dps weapon means that the average damage per second purely from the weapon will be that, does not take into effect stats or "procs". WoW players used to have to figure this out on their own to calculate if a weapon was an upgrade or not.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> DPS is an average that is found from looking at the min and max dmg as well as any other sources of dmg on the weapon (such as +min/max, +elemental, etc) divided by the attack speed. The DPS is already calculated for you, so a 700 dps weapon means that the average damage per second purely from the weapon will be that, does not take into effect stats or "procs". WoW players used to have to figure this out on their own to calculate if a weapon was an upgrade or not.


however, DPS is a poor method in determining if a weapon is an upgrade or not because your actual damage output depends on what skill you are using as well as other multiplier/stats is in effect. a 900dps weapon is a superior weapon to a 1200dps weapon if it had +100% crit damage AND you are already in a crit build. or the lower dps weapon has an additional 280 on your primary stats. there are alot of factors involved in the actual damage output of your toon then simply the DPS on your weapon.


----------



## DoomDash

My 700 dps mace with crit dmg and a socket for more crit damage was doing way more damage than 1000 dps 1 handers, so yeah a lot goes into which is better for you.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> however, DPS is a poor method in determining if a weapon is an upgrade or not because your actual damage output depends on what skill you are using as well as other multiplier/stats is in effect. a 900dps weapon is a superior weapon to a 1200dps weapon if it had +100% crit damage AND you are already in a crit build. or the lower dps weapon has an additional 280 on your primary stats. there are alot of factors involved in the actual damage output of your toon then simply the DPS on your weapon.


All I said was how the DPS is calculated, not weather or not an item was better than anything else. I have played RPG's way too long to know this, hence why I stayed away from that and specified that stats and procs are not calculated in the actual dps of a weapon. Prime example is from WoW, the dps of Thunderfury was WAY above what the item said it was. The actual DPS was roughly around 100 and was superior to many weapons in TBC, especialy in regards to tanking as it was the highest threat producing weapon until you got into BT. Another example is the MSA (Misplaced Servo-Arm) from Naxx 40, was the best off-hand item in the game at that time because its proc was uneffected by being in your offhand. The DPS displayed on the weapon is from raw damage, nothing else. The actual DPS of a weapon varies incredibly.

Other things to consider is your abilities used : rotation, cd's, AoE or Single target.

In WoW this can make or break items. When it came to doing dps on boss fights, I always tried to take into consideration procs, AoE, etc. My dps rotation was always adjusting to the situation at hand to produce the absolute most damage possible at each given moment. Usualy ended up with me causing the tanks a massive headache as they had to work overtime to keep threat. I remember one time in WotLK during a ToC run, barely a minute into the fight I broke the dps record for Ret Paly. The entire raid threw everything they had on me to drop my threat, keep me alive. It came down to a combination of luck, my gear selection, gem selection, and ability rotation. My positioning during the fight was also perfect, anyone that knows this fight also knows the impact of getting the orbs stacked asap. Needless to say I died while we were all laughing.

The correct choice of gear and abilities makes a huge difference and can force the luck to be more in favor of you than not.

Edit : Think I may have read into that a bit much. If so then I am just agreeing with you.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here' s my current Demon Hunter build. Say no to glass cannons







!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyp36rmax-1648/hero/181980

Life: 75.2k
DPS: 62k Buffed, 25k Un-buffed
All resists: 412
Armor: 4635

I'll attach an image when I get home. I can fly through and dominate Inferno act's 1 - 3, however 4 becomes a little bit of a challenge. My build pre 1.04 was pretty stout as well with 2400 LOH, too bad my gas grenades and caltrops were nerfed, tanking with my Demon Hunter was epic. Post 1.04 my LOH dropped to about 1200 and my health globe healing jumped to 8000 and really eases the pain in the Inferno.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Edit : Think I may have read into that a bit much. If so then I am just agreeing with you.


yep







you just went into it with alot more depth then i did







can't automatically assume newer players know the mechanics behind actual damage output so I was trying to explain that a higher dps weapon doesn't always mean a better weapon


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Bought two new toys from the set 1handed xbow I sold yesterday. Boots and helm!! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993
> Also, I found these bad boys today, listed the ammy at 30m buyout, and the mojo at 5m start since I really am not sure how good it is. I can tell it seems really good. WD's?


wish I would have seen it, that mojo would have been an upgrade for me


----------



## DoomDash

I still have it and when I checked this morning it wasn't bid on yet.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still have it and when I checked this morning it wasn't bid on yet.


how much you want for it ?

i am deffinatly interested

of course if se7ven doesnt take it first


----------



## DoomDash

If its not bid on by the time I get home I'd like around 4m for it?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If its not bid on by the time I get home I'd like around 4m for it?


fair price

ok i'll wait for se7ven's answer on if he wants it

going farming in case its not bidded on


----------



## ZaG

Can someone help me out here? I'm a Cm/WW wiz and need help regarding my gear... I am at a stand still and don't know what to do. I have lost roughly 500k gold trying to farm ACT 3 and starting yesterday had to go back to act 1.... If you guys could point me in the right direction in-terms of which piece of gear and stats on the replacement gear that would be great. I would like to be a farming GOD and do act 3 clears efficiently instead of loosing and having no gains from runs from deaths.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Recon775-1561/hero/21942044


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> Can someone help me out here? I'm a Cm/WW wiz and need help regarding my gear... I am at a stand still and don't know what to do. I have lost roughly 500k gold trying to farm ACT 3 and starting yesterday had to go back to act 1.... If you guys could point me in the right direction in-terms of which piece of gear and stats on the replacement gear that would be great. I would like to be a farming GOD and do act 3 clears efficiently instead of loosing and having no gains from runs from deaths.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Recon775-1561/hero/21942044


To quote what I was told to do, here's a super easy way to farm that's yielded me around 75k per run easy.
Quote:


> For act 1, I generally just start in festering woods, go straight to the 2 temples (guaranteed elites there everytime), sometimes there will be elites right outside of them as well... After you clear temples, festering woods is small, so clear the rest of the map if you haven't already found the elite next to a temple... On a good map, I can get 5 stacks JUST from festering woods.
> 
> Then go straight to cemetery, clear crypts... another 5-8 elites from this... then go to northern highlands to look for watchtower... there will be 2 elites in highlands as well, one usually near waypoint.
> 
> Then go to leorics manor, sometimes elite in manor, then to courtyard... 1-2 elites in courtyard... from here you can continue onto butcher quest if you want... but at this point I have already killed 8-10+ elites after my 5 neph stacks... and keep in mind if you dont lollygag, you can do this exact run i mentioned above in less than 20 minutes... So i will generally stop here and then rinse and repeat.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Weird double post...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> Can someone help me out here? I'm a Cm/WW wiz and need help regarding my gear... I am at a stand still and don't know what to do. I have lost roughly 500k gold trying to farm ACT 3 and starting yesterday had to go back to act 1.... If you guys could point me in the right direction in-terms of which piece of gear and stats on the replacement gear that would be great. I would like to be a farming GOD and do act 3 clears efficiently instead of loosing and having no gains from runs from deaths.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Recon775-1561/hero/21942044


Honestly with the new paragon levels mf and gf bonuses enable us to gear up more efficiently and actually survive inferno. I suggest focusing on intelligence, vitality, all resist, armor, %life, and critical dmg in that order. Find a weapon with high DPS with Life on Hit 800+, along with health globe bonus 5k+ and you'll be golden.

You'll survive and deal much more dmg in the long run and minimize inferno repair cost. To top it off the rares you do find price them to sell competitively on the auction house, so a level 61-63 item price in the range of 20k to 500k will sell fast with little to no effort from you by just playing and watch your gold increase...

Otherwise gear up with crazy gf gear with high dps, but don't expect to live very long and hope to your God youll have enough to cover repair cost.

Act 3 siege breaker is the best place to farm for me since it's mounds of Gold and rares, once your comfortable attacking this, rinse and repeat...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> fair price
> ok i'll wait for se7ven's answer on if he wants it
> going farming in case its not bidded on


unfortunately, I cannot afford it right now, it is all yours. Just remember I am interested if you ever decide to sell it


----------



## Sainesk

that's a steal for that mojo, Dooms being nice to OCNers







. Yesterday when I checked a mojo like that started at 15m (without socket) and a slightly better one with socket was listed for 25m...

edit: okay now today I see a slightly better one for 15m or 10m (no socket). Supply and Demand in the works I guess with WD probably being the least played class.


----------



## Cotton

I personally feel bad selling to OCN.

Would a trade suffice? Why don't one of you guys trade for it?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how much you want for it ?
> i am deffinatly interested
> of course if se7ven doesnt take it first


Looks like its yours for 4M. Add me, DoomDash 1527


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> Can someone help me out here? I'm a Cm/WW wiz and need help regarding my gear... I am at a stand still and don't know what to do. I have lost roughly 500k gold trying to farm ACT 3 and starting yesterday had to go back to act 1.... If you guys could point me in the right direction in-terms of which piece of gear and stats on the replacement gear that would be great. I would like to be a farming GOD and do act 3 clears efficiently instead of loosing and having no gains from runs from deaths.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Recon775-1561/hero/21942044


Your number 1 problem for CM WW is that you NEED LoH. your weapon only has about 300 or less... you need at least 800 and if you can swing it, life leech as well. Secondly, you need to have as much armor and resistance as possible, so if your dying a lot (remember diamond skin doesnt absorb really that much dmg in inferno) you should be using energy armor with prismatic armor. And thirdly, on that same note... you HAVE to use crystal shell with diamond skin... because without, your diamond skin is only absorbing 10k dmg which is next to nothing in act 3. Fourth, it seems like you would run into the problem of not having enough arcane power to spam your skills... in which case i suggest looking for a source with arcane on crit as well. And finally, if all of the above points are met, then you may be able to survive with 26k HP, but as it stands, until you can rock the bees knees gear... your going to want around 35k HP if possible. That way if your diamond skin fails you, which it will... you can still not get one shotted.

Hope this helped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> To quote what I was told to do, here's a super easy way to farm that's yielded me around 75k per run easy.


Listen to this guy! Whoever told him that run is a genius







BTW, did you happen to time yourself or know about how long it takes you to make that run?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Does anyone get banned for using a macro to swap magic find gear? Anyone know a good program for it? I don't want to swap inhumanly fast, I just want to about as fast as I can do it myself, maybe a little bit faster.


----------



## Fr0sty

found a flawless star ruby plan in act 3 today

and knowing how overpriced the ruby plans are i think i've hit the jackpot

+ some nice 175int shoulders with resist and magic find

and i purchased the mojo from doom.. it gave me 5.1k more dps unbuffed


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Listen to this guy! Whoever told him that run is a genius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, did you happen to time yourself or know about how long it takes you to make that run?


Heh, I wouldn't say genius, but smarter than I was.









I'd say it takes someone, who can waste everything in Act 1, about 25-30 minutes actually. Depends on the stacked mobs.







Not gonna lie either, it's pretty medicinal. After the third run I start falling asleep from playing the game.







Not as hardcore as most of you other guys.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Not gonna lie either, it's pretty medicinal. After the third run I start falling asleep from playing the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as hardcore as most of you other guys.


Are you playing solo? I wouldn't be playing at all more than a couple hours after I got level 60 if I didn't have friends to play with.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Are you playing solo? I wouldn't be playing at all more than a couple hours after I got level 60 if I didn't have friends to play with.


its the banter we have in between bs packs that makes it fun


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its the banter we have in between bs packs that makes it fun


That always makes it fun. Especialy when someone says, "Hey guys, watch this....." Can't tell you how many times my friends and I have done stuff like that, ok well mostly me as playing the game how it should be just gets boring lol.

Still remember WotLK on my paly :
me - yo lets go do this heroic
friends - im in, whose tanking? need a healer?
me - na got that. just dps.
friends - wait were 4 dps and you.........
me - TOO LATE! *pulls mobs while friends panic and laugh* (prot healing ftw lol)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> That always makes it fun. Especialy when someone says, "Hey guys, watch this....." Can't tell you how many times my friends and I have done stuff like that, ok well mostly me as playing the game how it should be just gets boring lol.
> Still remember WotLK on my paly :
> me - yo lets go do this heroic
> friends - im in, whose tanking? need a healer?
> me - na got that. just dps.
> friends - wait were 4 dps and you.........
> me - TOO LATE! *pulls mobs* (prot healing ftw lol)


me and yonder found a pack in a closet and as always they had gay affixes

i think you can guess the types of things we come up with when things of the sort happen


----------



## DoomDash

I found two legendaries today, and both were kinda meh. One of them was the immortal kings gloves, but with a bad roll for me... which sucks because I have the helm already. The other was a two handed axe which doesn't even look like its worth 1m.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I found two legendaries today, and both were kinda meh. One of them was the immortal kings gloves, but with a bad roll for me... which sucks because I have the helm already. The other was a two handed axe which doesn't even look like its worth 1m.


tow handed axe?

wich is it?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> me and yonder found a pack in a closet and as always they had gay affixes
> i think you can guess the types of things we come up with when things of the sort happen


Hahaha. Best thing I ever did was pulled a pack to my friend on his DH. Told him they were some random affixes, in reality they were : jailer, reflect, arcane. He used the DH leap and dropped a trap, while on my barb I just used leap to get away. He one shot him self, rezzed and when he came back i had ran them over his other trap. I paid his repair bill but was so worth it. Oh I have done some bad things in RPG's to friends lol. I get creative too, I'll get you when you least expect it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tow handed axe?
> wich is it?


It was schafers hammer.


----------



## jbobb

Just found a couple decent looking items. I have not played Monk or Demon Hunter yet so not sure if they are really that great....anyone have any input if they are worth anything. Wish Daibo had a socket...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just found a couple decent looking items. I have not played Monk or Demon Hunter yet so not sure if they are really that great....anyone have any input if they are worth anything. Wish Daibo had a socket...


quiver is worthless and so is the daibo


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> quiver is worthless and so is the daibo












Like I said, I have not played those classes yet, so thought I would ask because I was just not sure if they were worth anything. Are 2h weapons still generally considered trash because most two 1h weapons is still better?


----------



## mav451

Lol a bit of hyperbole from Frosty, but yeah a quiver without crit is tough paddling, since dex/vit/disc quivers are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I have not played those classes yet, so thought I would ask because I was just not sure if they were worth anything. Are 2h weapons still generally considered trash because most two 1h weapons is still better?


2handers are still trash unless you have the massive crit dmg + open socket + massive main stat.. and even then some class will never benefit from 2handers like wizzards and witch doctors


----------



## Imglidinhere

The only GOOD two handers I've seen are the Grandfather and the Immortal King's Boulder Basher. Both of which can usually be seen with dropped stats of around 300 str & vit plus around 1400 DPS according to what I hear the most. There's rarely a crap roll with those two in particular...but yeah...there's a reason for that.









The former of those two is THE GRANDFATHER. The weapon is a thing of legend among Diablo 2 players out of game. It was the kind of weapon that was so unique that if someone used it, you KNEW they were stacked as one of the best, kind of like how Windforce was too. The latter of the two is just as legendary out of the game as well.


----------



## Fr0sty

just placed some shoulders on the auction house and within 5min theres allready a bid for 2.5mil :O

GG to me


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i finaly beat diablo on inferno least i done it befor any new patch that nerfs the barb what sucked tho it took us 3 trys and our valor ran out 30s befor we killed him. Funny my shadow clone kept killing everyone but me in a few hits and hes not even that good he was 1 hitting them lol 1 time he killed the monk, demon hunter, and wizard all at once.


----------



## Cotton

Protip: kite the shadow clones, they de-spawn after a little time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Protip: kite the shadow clones, they de-spawn after a little time.


Yea i was doing that and using rend to make them bleed but the demon hunter or wizard one of 2 would send hooks after me and drag me back and all gang me and kill me if i couldnt get in enugh hits or revenge them to get away.


----------



## Sir Cumference

anyone playing Diablo 3 on a laptop? can you post the main specs or recommend something around $500-600?

i've been considering a laptop for school for some time now and I figured why not get something that can play some games.

obviously not on highly detailed settings.

just need some ideas.


----------



## Cotton

Something ASUS re-certified. You should be able to get a very nice piece of hardware with a $600 budget.


----------



## doomlord52

So.... my friend has this (had it for a long time - still does). Spot what's wrong with this:


----------



## mav2000

Damn close to 25 hours post patch and not a single legendary or a good rare. I am already on paragon level 6 and I just can't believe the trash I am collecting. I have been running act 1 and 2 but no good stuff.

Any good runs for act 2 that make sense?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Damn close to 25 hours post patch and not a single legendary or a good rare. I am already on paragon level 6 and I just can't believe the trash I am collecting. I have been running act 1 and 2 but no good stuff.
> Any good runs for act 2 that make sense?


All i been getting is junk to i dont even with 300% mf havet found a single weapon over like 300dps in the last 2 days.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Damn close to 25 hours post patch and not a single legendary or a good rare. I am already on paragon level 6 and I just can't believe the trash I am collecting. I have been running act 1 and 2 but no good stuff.
> Any good runs for act 2 that make sense?


Its entirely pointless running act 1 and 2 - run Act 3, as it has the highest drop rate. Downside is, its hard.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Its entirely pointless running act 1 and 2 - run Act 3, as it has the highest drop rate. Downside is, its hard.


It is not pointless to run A1 and many people still cannot survive A3. While A1 doesnt have the drop rate of A3 it can still yeild a reward and earn you progress. Have to start somewhere. A3 is not impossible for me, but still not quite ready for it yet. In the last 2 days I made 4mil off A1 so I am starting to get upgrades while also earning paragon levels.

Edit :

Right now I am at about 1800ish LoH and 5% life leech (without the run). Is there any point that life leech is actualy viable or helpfull in inferno with the 80% penalty? Honestly they need to remove the penalty imo as it just renders the stat almost useless. If I were to use the 3% rune and get a belt with 3-5% could that actualy make a huge difference when combined with my 1800 LoH?

Idea is to get the leech to about 12%, 2K+ LoH, and use revenge/overpower along with the WW heal on crit to keep me alive in A3 runs. Also how is LoH and life leech calculated on WW? Do you get the full ammount on each hit? If so each WW hit would give me 2,000 (LoH) + 750 (life leech) + 240 (1% of max hp) = 2,750 each hit (2,990 on crits). Not count if I get more HP which I know I need badly, only at around 24k.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Damn close to 25 hours post patch and not a single legendary or a good rare. I am already on paragon level 6 and I just can't believe the trash I am collecting. I have been running act 1 and 2 but no good stuff.
> Any good runs for act 2 that make sense?


25hours? LOL

seriously its nothing.. farm for 200hours and then come back and complain


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Damn close to 25 hours post patch and not a single legendary or a good rare. I am already on paragon level 6 and I just can't believe the trash I am collecting. I have been running act 1 and 2 but no good stuff.
> Any good runs for act 2 that make sense?


It's all about act 3-4. Gear for that. I am paragon lvl 15 on one character and 6 on my other. I still don't find an insane amount of things... Not to mention my wizard has 386% MF (...thought it was supposed to cap?) and I may only find a single auction house worthy rare in an entire act 3 run...

***should be noted that AH worthy to me now means I can list it for over 100-500k and expect it to sell easily.

Point is, don't get discouraged... act 1 sucks for farming gear, go with GF. And act 2 just plain sucks. The amount of territory to cover for the returns I don't feel is worth it, but if you must; I would always just port to desolate sands, clear the entire sands 2-3 elites. Then hit up the random dungeon spawns... Each dungeon has 2-4 elites. After clearing sands and dungeons, then continue on with kulle quests. I used to do this run rather quickly, and in my experience is the only thing that yeilded worthwhile results since there are so many elites in the kulle dungeons.

***another note; I haven't set foot in act2 since patch release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> It is not pointless to run A1 and many people still cannot survive A3. While A1 doesnt have the drop rate of A3 it can still yeild a reward and earn you progress. Have to start somewhere. A3 is not impossible for me, but still not quite ready for it yet. In the last 2 days I made 4mil off A1 so I am starting to get upgrades while also earning paragon levels.
> Edit :
> Right now I am at about 1800ish LoH and 5% life leech (without the run). Is there any point that life leech is actualy viable or helpfull in inferno with the 80% penalty? Honestly they need to remove the penalty imo as it just renders the stat almost useless. If I were to use the 3% rune and get a belt with 3-5% could that actualy make a huge difference when combined with my 1800 LoH?
> Idea is to get the leech to about 12%, 2K+ LoH, and use revenge/overpower along with the WW heal on crit to keep me alive in A3 runs. Also how is LoH and life leech calculated on WW? Do you get the full ammount on each hit? If so each WW hit would give me 2,000 (LoH) + 750 (life leech) + 240 (1% of max hp) = 2,750 each hit (2,990 on crits). Not count if I get more HP which I know I need badly, only at around 24k.


I don't think you should waste money on life leech. LoH is enough for barbarian. Just need to optimize skill set. Save up for the right gear. Vitality, str, and resist all. Don't worry abot crit chance and crit dmg... That does nothing for you if you can't survive. Get yourself some decent survivability gear first, then work on adding the bells and whistle upgrades later. 1800 LoH should be enough for...well anything. If you're still melting it sounds like an armor/resist issue.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I don't think you should waste money on life leech. LoH is enough for barbarian. Just need to optimize skill set. Save up for the right gear. Vitality, str, and resist all. Don't worry abot crit chance and crit dmg... That does nothing for you if you can't survive. Get yourself some decent survivability gear first, then work on adding the bells and whistle upgrades later. 1800 LoH should be enough for...well anything. If you're still melting it sounds like an armor/resist issue.


Problem is I still feel like I need to be a tank if I want to be a Barb. I enjoy just mowing down mobs. Currently at 40% crit, 211% crit dmg, 900 res all, and 5k armor. Trying to find some good upgrades with lots of Str, Vit, and Res All. I enjoy being melee and big damage numbers.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Problem is I still feel like I need to be a tank if I want to be a Barb. I enjoy just mowing down mobs. Currently at 40% crit, 211% crit dmg, 900 res all, and 5k armor. Trying to find some good upgrades with lots of Str, Vit, and Res All. I enjoy being melee and big damage numbers.


I feel what your saying. However, to progress... you can't expect to keep your huge dmg numbers. In inferno for act 3-4 people spend hundreds of millions of gold to have the survivability they need to enjoy that 40%crit chance and all that crit dmg...

Your res all is fine... but your armor is the lowest i've ever heard of on a barb at this level







I think maybe your skill set just needs some tweaking... with all your LoH and what not, and your stats you just posted... seems like you should have not too many problems with act 3.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Problem is I still feel like I need to be a tank if I want to be a Barb. I enjoy just mowing down mobs. Currently at 40% crit, 211% crit dmg, 900 res all, and 5k armor. Trying to find some good upgrades with lots of Str, Vit, and Res All. I enjoy being melee and big damage numbers.


Barb can easily be a massive dps class if geared that way. From what it sounds you are trying to go gear/skill spec in too many ways. With this last patch barbs are what I believe to be the op class for all situations. I main barb and have tested just about everything so feel free to add me FluiD#1502 and I can probably donate some gear even. Don't get discouraged with farming act1 either. Even though I can full clear act 3 in under an hour I will still go and do act 1 runs from time to time and there is definitely drops to be found there.


----------



## StaticFX

not sure why people think Act I has a low drop... get better MF gear. Im running about 225% with 5 NV and i run the watchtower loop (mentioned in other posts)

Check for watchtower in Norther highlands , if not there - restart
if it is.. do, festering woods, cemetary, watchtower, leorics manor, then halls of agony up to the butcher.

I have to unload/sell at a minimum 4-5 times... sometimes i am full after one area alone. and i pick up ALL blue drops as well... its gold right? why bother getting GF gear - just sell the blues


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> It is not pointless to run A1 and many people still cannot survive A3. While A1 doesnt have the drop rate of A3 it can still yeild a reward and earn you progress. Have to start somewhere. A3 is not impossible for me, but still not quite ready for it yet. In the last 2 days I made 4mil off A1 so I am starting to get upgrades while also earning paragon levels.
> Edit :
> Right now I am at about 1800ish LoH and 5% life leech (without the run). Is there any point that life leech is actualy viable or helpfull in inferno with the 80% penalty? Honestly they need to remove the penalty imo as it just renders the stat almost useless. If I were to use the 3% rune and get a belt with 3-5% could that actualy make a huge difference when combined with my 1800 LoH?
> Idea is to get the leech to about 12%, 2K+ LoH, and use revenge/overpower along with the WW heal on crit to keep me alive in A3 runs. Also how is LoH and life leech calculated on WW? Do you get the full ammount on each hit? If so each WW hit would give me 2,000 (LoH) + 750 (life leech) + 240 (1% of max hp) = 2,750 each hit (2,990 on crits). Not count if I get more HP which I know I need badly, only at around 24k.


life leach is perfect for very high dps builds

say each of my bears can crit for 380k on average on my big bad voodoo .. that's still 1.140mil per cast..

but it might be enough to offset a big part of the reflected damage from reflect mobs.. and my setup is all done on cheap gears.. imagine with double the crit dmg and better weapon and so on..

life leach is only good if you do massive amount of damage constantly.. but having life regen on top also helps since not every attack trigger life on hit


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I feel what your saying. However, to progress... you can't expect to keep your huge dmg numbers. In inferno for act 3-4 people spend hundreds of millions of gold to have the survivability they need to enjoy that 40%crit chance and all that crit dmg...
> Your res all is fine... but your armor is the lowest i've ever heard of on a barb at this level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe your skill set just needs some tweaking... with all your LoH and what not, and your stats you just posted... seems like you should have not too many problems with act 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Barb can easily be a massive dps class if geared that way. From what it sounds you are trying to go gear/skill spec in too many ways. With this last patch barbs are what I believe to be the op class for all situations. I main barb and have tested just about everything so feel free to add me FluiD#1502 and I can probably donate some gear even. Don't get discouraged with farming act1 either. Even though I can full clear act 3 in under an hour I will still go and do act 1 runs from time to time and there is definitely drops to be found there.


Yeah, I know that with my gear if I use a different skillset and runes that A3 runs would be viable but maybe just a bit slow with a few deaths. A1 I can just go pure dps build and melt, so I am sticking with that at the moment as I am having fun while farming money and gear. I have patience since the patch because before it I had to be pure tank in A1 and even then I died a lot, now if I have 1 death in a full A1 run it is rare.

Many of my items have nice stats, but crap for armor unfortunately. At the moment I can't afford the gear I really want, so fo now I am just farming what I can and enjoying working to lvl 100 paragon.

I have been joining a few people from here on A3 runs and while I get a lot of lvl 62 and 63 drops I die a ton or just go timex mode and control stragglers for them while they melt everything. Can't remember who it was I helped with the spider boss in A3, but I had fun. All I did was go tank skills and runes with revenge and overpower for heals to just CC all of the spiderlings. I had a blast. When I am with a full group I don't mind being the tank, but if I am solo I just want to melt stuff on my barb lol.

I am a casual player and know that will take me longer to get geared and that's ok.


----------



## lckylocal

If you are happy with act1 farms then just stick with it then... thats what a game is all about... Since you mentioned being a mele dps class and doing massive damage you may want to look into the ww/sprint build for barb. From the sounds of it with just a few item changes if any you will do act1 runs in about 15-20 mins.

Sidenote to frosty:
Life steal is great for high dps builds but you also have to figure in what skill build they are using. Inferno has the 80% nerf on lifesteal but each skill also has their own nerf as well. Things like archon for wiz seem to end up turning into .0001% life steal with the beam. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## cyanmcleod

lifesteal + sever = win, just try it


----------



## lckylocal

Sever is one of the things I have been wanting to try out with a few builds between different classes. Does anyone know for sure it it works with builds like the cm wiz or tornado barb?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> If you are happy with act1 farms then just stick with it then... thats what a game is all about... Since you mentioned being a mele dps class and doing massive damage you may want to look into the ww/sprint build for barb. From the sounds of it with just a few item changes if any you will do act1 runs in about 15-20 mins.
> Sidenote to frosty:
> Life steal is great for high dps builds but you also have to figure in what skill build they are using. Inferno has the 80% nerf on lifesteal but each skill also has their own nerf as well. Things like archon for wiz seem to end up turning into .0001% life steal with the beam. Just something to keep in mind.


yes of course.. but i presume that on my build lifeleach on the zombie bears would be great

but for archon i think its fair to put in that much otherwise the rate at wich one could lifeleach would be overpowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> lifesteal + sever = win, just try it


sever will eventually get nerfed

how can blizzard let this slide

lifeleaching off of 15million crits :O


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sever will eventually get nerfed
> how can blizzard let this slide
> lifeleaching off of 15million crits :O


i am also sure it will, i am just keeping my normal weapons. i might switch to 2h and skorn on my barb but sprint and WW is just so much fun.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> i am also sure it will, i am just keeping my normal weapons. i might switch to 2h and skorn on my barb but sprint and WW is just so much fun.


no doubt that ww barb is fun

especially if you have great gears


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no doubt that ww barb is fun
> especially if you have great gears


i dont have the best but i can do act 3 easy with 200MF so that is good enough for me. just hit paragon lvl 10 and really enjoying the game again since the last patch. maybe i should actually beat diablo on inferno but since there is really no point in doing act 4 i doubt i will


----------



## Fr0sty

act 4 is just terrible in every aspect.. story wise.. elite wise.. and size wise

too many small bosses and not enough elites in between to make it worth the trouble


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> lifesteal + sever = win, just try it


Sever? Don't think I've seen that one. What does it do?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> act 4 is just terrible in every aspect.. story wise.. elite wise.. and size wise
> too many small bosses and not enough elites in between to make it worth the trouble


I think it's worth it if you play WW barb or CM wiz, because its easy to just sprint or wormhole thru the entire map to get to the heavily populated areas. In my experience this is where I have found my ONLY grand exhaulted smitty plans. Also, statistically it shouldn't be true, but it seems act 4 has better rare stat rolls overall.

Like you said though, I wish there was more... so frustrating slugging through first few quests...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I think it's worth it if you play WW barb or CM wiz, because its easy to just sprint or wormhole thru the entire map to get to the heavily populated areas. In my experience this is where I have found my ONLY grand exhaulted smitty plans. Also, statistically it shouldn't be true, but it seems act 4 has better rare stat rolls overall.
> Like you said though, I wish there was more... so frustrating slugging through first few quests...


since i play witch doctor i have to go through every white pack









but then again white packs dont take too much time.. its just the corrupted angel and morly incinerator elites that give us trouble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Sever? Don't think I've seen that one. What does it do?


on the last hit you do that kills a mob it does a crazy high 10million and more dps hit... giving you 10million to life leach from

even if you dont have the dps it still trigger for big nasty numbers


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> on the last hit you do that kills a mob it does a crazy high 10million and more dps hit... giving you 10million to life leach from
> even if you dont have the dps it still trigger for big nasty numbers


lol  is that a bug? Or working as intended?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> lol  is that a bug? Or working as intended?


no clue

but its obvious that blizzard will have to nerf that proc because it is available on 2 weapon at the moment

sever and last breath if thats the right name


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> since i play witch doctor i have to go through every white pack


not the tank doctor, they just used to group everything up and armor up with frightening aspect/spirit walk while getting insane life on hit and killing everything with acid rain. I don't know if it's still do-able with the vision quest changes, I switched to a half pets build with plague of toads like I said I wouldn't







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> not the tank doctor, they just used to group everything up and armor up with frightening aspect/spirit walk while getting insane life on hit and killing everything with acid rain. I don't know if it's still do-able with the vision quest changes, I switched to a half pets build with plague of toads like I said I wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


with how i use my build i dont see the need for vision quest nor do i ever see the not enough mana

and if i ever see it its against bosses.. but getting more dps will cure that problem and i am working on that

leoric signet are overpriced on the ah for 20% bonus xp .. yet that set is very cheap

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/cains-slippers


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I feel what your saying. However, to progress... you can't expect to keep your huge dmg numbers. In inferno for act 3-4 people spend hundreds of millions of gold to have the survivability they need to enjoy that 40%crit chance and all that crit dmg...
> Your res all is fine... but your armor is the lowest i've ever heard of on a barb at this level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe your skill set just needs some tweaking... with all your LoH and what not, and your stats you just posted... seems like you should have not too many problems with act 3.


I didnt spend 100s of millions and i beat inferno i will say i probly spent alot changing out gear to find the right stuff to get me thru it waset easy tho. In the end i went with more str and vit and less res all.


----------



## DoomDash

If anyone finds Immortal Kings pieces let me know, maybe we can work out a deal.

Also, found the exact same item today.....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Soloing seigebreaker on a dh that gets one shotted by the weakest of his attacks is hard. Got him down to 1/5 health, then died. Still fighting him.


----------



## DoomDash

I can kill anyone but Ghom for people if they want help.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can kill anyone but Ghom for people if they want help.


Nah. Trying to solo him.  I changed my build and lost some nefalem so he should be easy now.

Edit: Got him first time after changing my build. Cluster arrow is so good.


----------



## 222Panther222

I'm finally at diablo, can't kill him and every game i join they all dies and quit at the second level after izual.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I'm finally at diablo, can't kill him and every game i join they all dies and quit at the second level after izual.


Are you playing on Inferno? Have you considered getting better gear for your character?


----------



## 222Panther222

Yes it's in inferno, i'm not rich so i can't buy 1 millions per items, i only have 500k. But with people it's easier because some can act as a tank.


----------



## calavera

Can anyone who has a complete set items lend them to me for a split second?
I just want to get that achievement and I doubt I'll ever find any. 300+ hours of game time and not a single set item.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Can anyone who has a complete set items lend them to me for a split second?
> I just want to get that achievement and I doubt I'll ever find any. 300+ hours of game time and not a single set item.


I just found my first yesterday.  After about ~270 hours.


----------



## mav451

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6470437675#1
Lol ToC being nerfed back to being useless again. Back to using Tumble.

I wonder, truly wonder, if Blizz understands what build diversity entails.
DH tanks - already a niche, are nerfed to oblivion. Hmm DH's find a semi-useful rune from 1.0.4? Nerf the fun.


----------



## 222Panther222

Anyone want to help a poor man to kill big d in inferno?









(btw im at the gate to beat it no need to do izual)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Anyone want to help a poor man to kill big d in inferno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw im at the gate to beat it no need to do izual)


Add me up LIKETHEGUN#1970

I am on at kind of odd hours but try to be on as much as possible. I work graveyards so... Anyway, anyone else that needs help feel free to add me and jus let me know your from OCN. I can help with anything. There are a few others from OCN on my list that i'm sure wouldn't mind helping out either that can do any boss/elites.

Side note; just killed Ghom solo with no follower for my first time yesterday with my monk







Been workin on that for a while...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6470437675#1
> Lol ToC being nerfed back to being useless again. Back to using Tumble.
> I wonder, truly wonder, if Blizz understands what build diversity entails.
> DH tanks - already a niche, are nerfed to oblivion. Hmm DH's find a semi-useful rune from 1.0.4? Nerf the fun.


Although its a hack n slash or whatever, I have always thought that DH was the thinker class... meaning that they weren't supposed to be too easy to play. There is no other class I have seen that can do some of the insane things i've seen from DH in regards to dps, attacks per second, traps and what not... Sure if someone goes all glass cannon it'll be a bit rough... but DHs are insano regardless! I dunno... I guess IMO if blizzard helps them out with particular skill buffs or makes them "Easier" to play they will be WAY too supra OP.

Not like barb where you just run around in circles until everything dies or a wizard where you just keep everything frozen until it's dead... I mean they are OP too, but in a one handed-12 year-old can do it kind of way


----------



## mav451

Agreed that DH is probably the only skill-based class in the game, compared to all others. It just baffles me that Blizzard would be so willing to kill off diff builds the second they are born.
I hope it isn't b/c some CM/PM saw a Youtube of a DH running with a Nat's set and thought it was OP (without realizing how few DH's actually have a Nats). Just silly.

Meanwhile the cycle RtlW/BR 1-finger WW/nado build remains untouched. PS - I just got my barb up to lvl60 (so I could use all my crit equipment) and it is ludicrous how easy Barbs are.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Agreed that DH is probably the only skill-based class in the game, compared to all others. It just baffles me that Blizzard would be so willing to kill off diff builds the second they are born.
> I hope it isn't b/c some CM/PM saw a Youtube of a DH running with a Nat's set and thought it was OP (without realizing how few DH's actually have a Nats). Just silly.
> Meanwhile the cycle RtlW/BR 1-finger WW/nado build remains untouched. PS - I just got my barb up to lvl60 (so I could use all my crit equipment) and it is ludicrous how easy Barbs are.


Yeah, I think blizzard doesn't necessarily want to kill the builds, but only make them viable with godly gear, which is what I think they should have strived for with WW barb and the CM WW wiz and what not. The super OP builds SHOULD be viable, but only at the end-end-game top tier build levels so to speak.

My barb is only lvl 54 or 55... but I could probably find all the gear I need for a couple mil gold to make the WW build still be VERY effective... I mean that is just ridic...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6470437675#1
> Lol ToC being nerfed back to being useless again. Back to using Tumble.
> I wonder, truly wonder, if Blizz understands what build diversity entails.
> DH tanks - already a niche, are nerfed to oblivion. Hmm DH's find a semi-useful rune from 1.0.4? Nerf the fun.


While I do think it is crap that they are nerfing it and calling it a bug when it is clearly working as intended. It was in their patch notes and I believe I remember seeing it in the DH preview. I can see why they are doing it. The damage is absolutely broken. Was playing with my friend a couple days ago and he was 1-shotting just about every white mob, and could solo elites with that and a couple traps.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> While I do think it is crap that they are nerfing it and calling it a bug when it is clearly working as intended. It was in their patch notes and I believe I remember seeing it in the DH preview. I can see why they are doing it. The damage is absolutely broken. Was playing with my friend a couple days ago and he was 1-shotting just about every white mob, and could solo elites with that and a couple traps.


Agreed. There is def something wrong when a DH can kill large white mobs before a monk or a barb can even get near them just by running away from them







It WAS pretty cool though...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can kill anyone but Ghom for people if they want help.


does this include inferno diablo? I have only beat him with my wd and wizard. Still need a dh and barbarian kill, and after I get him leveled a bit more, monk








ugh his clones hit soo hard.


----------



## Sainesk

everyone noticed how old Legendaries mixed with new ones don't have the "unique equipped" applied to them? so you could have a new Nat's ring with the legacy one equipped at the same time (not that it's useful to do so), same thing with 1 handeds I believe.

Oh, and anyone else think the legacy market will skyrocket in price at one point? not immediately but maybe in a year or two. I mean I've seen completely useless items in other games be only affordable to the 1% just because they're so rare/status symbols. With the number of legacy items only being able to go down since they don't drop any more (accidentally sell and not notice, drop, salvage etc.)... *buys them all and turns out nobody cares even in 10 years







*


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> everyone noticed how old Legendaries mixed with new ones don't have the "unique equipped" applied to them? so you could have a new Nat's ring with the legacy one equipped at the same time (not that it's useful to do so).
> Oh, and anyone else think the legacy market will skyrocket in price at one point? not immediately but maybe in a year or two. I mean I've seen completely useless items in other games be only affordable to the 1% just because they're so rare/status symbols. With the number of legacy items only being able to go down since they don't drop any more (accidentally sell and not notice, drop, salvage etc.)... *buys them all and turns out nobody cares even in 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In diablo II old patch items are fairly valuable, since most changes were nerfs. Since this is the opposite, I don't think they'll ever be worth insane amounts.

A ring or two wouldn't take much space to save, but It's probably not going to be worth holding on to for the time it takes to get real value.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Yes it's in inferno, i'm not rich so i can't buy 1 millions per items, i only have 500k. But with people it's easier because some can act as a tank.


farm farm farm

it is a farming game after all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Yes it's in inferno, i'm not rich so i can't buy 1 millions per items, i only have 500k. But with people it's easier because some can act as a tank.


farm farm farm

it is a farming game after all

i did find shoulders 2days ago that sold for 15 million

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Soloing seigebreaker on a dh that gets one shotted by the weakest of his attacks is hard. Got him down to 1/5 health, then died. Still fighting him.


tonight you will have your revenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nah. Trying to solo him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my build and lost some nefalem so he should be easy now.
> 
> Edit: Got him first time after changing my build. Cluster arrow is so good.


indeed they do alot of dps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Can anyone who has a complete set items lend them to me for a split second?
> I just want to get that achievement and I doubt I'll ever find any. 300+ hours of game time and not a single set item.


buy cain's memory set.. its the cheapest out there

+ it has a 3 piece bonus of 30% xp bonus

wich is good for paragon farming
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6470437675#1
> Lol ToC being nerfed back to being useless again. Back to using Tumble.
> I wonder, truly wonder, if Blizz understands what build diversity entails.
> DH tanks - already a niche, are nerfed to oblivion. Hmm DH's find a semi-useful rune from 1.0.4? Nerf the fun.


trail of cinder was that OP

dh's allready have too many god like save their rear skills..

and dh tanks can still tank with guardian turret + shadow power(gloom) and grenades as far as i know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> everyone noticed how old Legendaries mixed with new ones don't have the "unique equipped" applied to them? so you could have a new Nat's ring with the legacy one equipped at the same time (not that it's useful to do so), same thing with 1 handeds I believe.
> Oh, and anyone else think the legacy market will skyrocket in price at one point? not immediately but maybe in a year or two. I mean I've seen completely useless items in other games be only affordable to the 1% just because they're so rare/status symbols. With the number of legacy items only being able to go down since they don't drop any more (accidentally sell and not notice, drop, salvage etc.)... *buys them all and turns out nobody cares even in 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes you can equip one of the legacy set and one of the new

the point of doing so would be to get the 7% crit chance bonus twice

or some other cool set bonus for other classes


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Although its a hack n slash or whatever, I have always thought that DH was the thinker class... meaning that they weren't supposed to be too easy to play. There is no other class I have seen that can do some of the insane things i've seen from DH in regards to dps, attacks per second, traps and what not... Sure if someone goes all glass cannon it'll be a bit rough... but DHs are insano regardless! I dunno... I guess IMO if blizzard helps them out with particular skill buffs or makes them "Easier" to play they will be WAY too supra OP.
> Not like barb where you just run around in circles until everything dies or a wizard where you just keep everything frozen until it's dead... I mean they are OP too, but in a one handed-12 year-old can do it kind of way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Agreed that DH is probably the only skill-based class in the game, compared to all others. It just baffles me that Blizzard would be so willing to kill off diff builds the second they are born.
> I hope it isn't b/c some CM/PM saw a Youtube of a DH running with a Nat's set and thought it was OP (without realizing how few DH's actually have a Nats). Just silly.
> Meanwhile the cycle RtlW/BR 1-finger WW/nado build remains untouched. PS - I just got my barb up to lvl60 (so I could use all my crit equipment) and it is ludicrous how easy Barbs are.


These. I went from a tank monk where I could just about fall asleep fighting most things to a glass cannon dh where I die if something looks at me and I have to press buttons perfectly.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does this include inferno diablo? I have only beat him with my wd and wizard. Still need a dh and barbarian kill, and after I get him leveled a bit more, monk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh his clones hit soo hard.


TBH I haven't tried them not solo, and my build is really dependent on always having the target being hit ( aka following me ), but I still think I could take them out with people if they play along.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> farm farm farm
> it is a farming game after all
> farm farm farm
> it is a farming game after all
> i did find shoulders 2days ago that sold for 15 million
> tonight you will have your revenge
> indeed they do alot of dps
> buy cain's memory set.. its the cheapest out there
> + it has a 3 piece bonus of 30% xp bonus
> wich is good for paragon farming
> trail of cinder was that OP
> dh's allready have too many god like save their rear skills..
> and dh tanks can still tank with guardian turret + shadow power(gloom) and grenades as far as i know
> yes you can equip one of the legacy set and one of the new
> the point of doing so would be to get the 7% crit chance bonus twice
> or some other cool set bonus for other classes


I use to farm act 3 hell it gave me about 80k per 2 hours, do you have any spot in inferno to farm for 15 millions item drops?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I use to farm act 3 hell it gave me about 80k per 2 hours, do you have any spot in inferno to farm for 15 millions item drops?


Just farm Act 1. Just don't expect to get rich over night. A pretty quick farming route I use is first check Northern Highlands for the Watchtower. If it's not there, log and check again, if it is then warp back to town and go to Festering Woods to build up NV stacks. Then do Cemetery of Forsaken, Watchtower, Leorics Manner, Courtyard, Halls of Agony lvl 2 through Butcher.

It has taken me some time to find good items and make some gold but now I can pretty much smash anything in Act 1 on my DH. Still working on Act 3 though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I use to farm act 3 hell it gave me about 80k per 2 hours, do you have any spot in inferno to farm for 15 millions item drops?


do butcher runs or shorter act 1 runs like some have proposed

do alot and in no time you will find decent upgrade

act 1 is where i found my two rings

PS: i am almost in the 50% crit chance club







just need to win those 2 auctions

10% crit chance gloves with 200+ int very soon if i end up being lucky


----------



## DoomDash

I've been in the 50% club for 2 months heh. I currently do 60% at 440% dmg, though I used to have a higher chance ( as high as 87 with buffs ) before I switched builds.

PS: So tempted to sell my gear for cash, but I want to sell it as a whole.... where should I sell it?


----------



## DoomDash

I've now found my 3rd set piece since the patch hit!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In diablo II old patch items are fairly valuable, since most changes were nerfs. Since this is the opposite, I don't think they'll ever be worth insane amounts.
> A ring or two wouldn't take much space to save, but It's probably not going to be worth holding on to for the time it takes to get real value.


300th spear and sultan may be valuable simply because the new ones no longer have GF/MF


----------



## nvidiaftw12

AutoHotkey.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> AutoHotkey.


is bannable







warden specifically looks for it... what do you use it for?


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> is bannable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warden specifically looks for it... what do you use it for?


A lot of people were using it for GF swap. As far as I know the devs didn't do anything at all yet to fix it.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Ok rant tiem in response to ToC being nerfed, I knew it would, I tested it out, but I dont use it. But I dont like that its being nerfed.

They dont seem to understand or care what good gameplay is. There are few if any runes which became useful after patch at least for demon hunter, in fact they buffed my main attacks so I have had NO change at all even though I've thoroughly tested each.

Here is what you do. You take all the different types of gameplay factors and account for them. We have crits, burst (dif than crit), range, speed, reliability, crowd control, debuffs/buffs, dots, AoE, single target, movement speed, survivability, pets, efficiency, steady dps, ramp up/chain dps, and thats just off the top of my head. Im sure there are a few others that could be thought of. Now we pick a few of these, the number doesnt really matter, but we want to have a certain idea for a character, just like how you design classes to have certain styles, you further refine specs within a class.

I just went through the DH skills and 26 out of 115 are useable, and a lot of those 26 runes are for the SAME ability so you are in reality left with much less "choice" than that. The only skill that got changed in 1.04 that became good was ToC, and that is now getting nerfed to uselessness. You are forced to use gloom with ToC or you have a liability vs reflect packs so no one will use it. And they also destroyed the tank DH, which even though I thought it was stupid its still BAD to ruin certain playstyles. Why would you hurt diversity by nerfing a subpar spec that costs more to gear blizzard? Why? It makes no sense when your patch is supposed to increase diversity, and then you nerf the only thing that became better?!?!?

Out of the passives 8-9 out of 15 are useable. Most of these are boring do more damage or have more resources and don't really fit to any playstyle, and the ones that do fit to certain abilities are usually terrible.

Most of the skills, especially for a glass cannon demon hunter, are NOT reliable. If I can die in 1-2 hits reliability, range, and speed become instantly more important than the other concepts, especially when these have the most damage as well. That is why you see hungering arrow and covering fire, because they are reliable. Ministunning 3 enemies with covering fire each attack? Yes please. Backflip if you are too close? Yes please, and if you are good like me you can use your last mob to proc TA and get a half cost vault to your next pack. Hungering Arrow is the opposite, it has a lot longer range but its impossible to miss and since you are so far away you won't get hit by melee or ranged projectiles.

Ok now lets look at grenades, bola, and entangling shot. Grenades are impossible to hit with, do terrible damage, and have a massive delay. There is nothing good about grenades at all. You could make the damage 500% per grenade and people wouldn't take it (ok maybe they would but thats how large it would have to be to switch). For entangling you get a snare which does very little in inferno and low low damage. Its also has a delay, can easily miss, and its main point, snaring, is relatively gimped in inferno. And then we have bola, it actually has decent damage, but why use it over Covering Fire? Id rather get more hatred and do instant reliable damage than super delayed damage with a missile time that has a small AoE. And if you have a live charge on an enemy and it dies you lose that damage, so you have to try to damage things evenly but its not really possible to take advantage of its AoE or damage regardless, and even when it is, it may only be even to HA or EF.

Lets take bola shot and fix it. Bola shot now makes targets faceplant (nonelites). Gee that was hard, first I had to think of batman for a few seconds, then I remembered bolas trip you. A pack of guys running at you? Ok well lets make that lead guy faceplant, then explode when his friends come along so the AoE is actually useful, and the pack gets damaged more evenly. You just made a fun ability.

Spiketrap? How about Claymore. As of now when a spike trap is activated it doesnt hurt many targets unless you time it, but then you are using traps instead of dpsing and it doesnt compare (except scatter). Traps require setup time, they should be rewarded for it. A claymore would be perfect since it require, positioning, setuptime, and backtracking. For the Wizard version you just have one of those mines that pops up 5ft and shoots lazers in all directions 1sec after activation, im sure some scifi geek could tell me what thats from.

This is why skilltrees are important because you would take an ability or a few abilities, and make a playstyle out of it. Without skillpoints you need to force synergy some other way. There needs to be more skills like arcane dynamo and critical mass and less skills like steady aim and archery as well.

Demon hunter is basically Smoke Screen, Prep, HA or EF, EA or CA (or multishot which is a cross between the two), then pick 2 of vault tumble, bat, gloom, or caltrops 2sec immoblize. Then you take TA, SA, Archery, SS, or grenadier, maybe nightstalker too. And thats about 99% of your DHs out there. All the gear is pretty much the same too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6470437675#1
> Lol ToC being nerfed back to being useless again. Back to using Tumble.
> I wonder, truly wonder, if Blizz understands what build diversity entails.
> DH tanks - already a niche, are nerfed to oblivion. Hmm DH's find a semi-useful rune from 1.0.4? Nerf the fun.


They don't care.

For ToC inparticular it was only OP for someone with old 4set nat, for everyone else it was mediocre at best. You have a high risk and high cost to use your defensive stats to play offensively. This is a POSITIVE change because it adds SKILL. Cant have any of that, wouldnt want their formulas of fun to get broken.

Heres how you fix ToC. ToC now causes your disc regen to stop for 5sec after being cast. Oh look I just balanced it for everyone. This way its not OP for anyone and you cant just vault around willy nilly.

If they didnt want disc doing damage then why are there bats, prep rune refilling hatred, sentry turret, caltrops with damage or buffs, marked for death, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> everyone noticed how old Legendaries mixed with new ones


old nat 2set + new nat 2 set is useful, im sure there are other combos. 14% crit? yes pls.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> A lot of people were using it for GF swap. As far as I know the devs didn't do anything at all yet to fix it.


You can still use it for gear swap... and devs don't need to do anything to fix it because warden already looks for it. Now, whether or not they are going to ban someone for using it to gear swap for their own person gains and isn't botting 24/7 to farm millions of gold and gear to sell... that is a different story. All i'm saying is be careful with it.

If warden comes across a ".AHK" file/program running with d3 i'm almost positive it flags it... I'm not exactly sure how it works, but I am 100% certain that auto hot key is bannable, there have been people banned for using it, and it is easy to detect by blizz.

That being said; you can minimize your chances... I used to use it for gear swap when I needed to... don't need to any longer with para lvls and what not... but, when I used it I just wrote in an auto terminate to the program as well as making sure it ran as a .exe with a random name instead of .ahk

Basically, just assign a hot key to launch the .exe program while in game, then assign a seperate hot key to actually activate the gear swap. You will need to press 2 keys... but, after the gear swap takes effect then the program automatically terminates minimizing your chances of being flagged by not having it running the entire time you are in game. When you need to use it again, say when an elite is almost dead, just prep by pressing your hot key to launch the .exe, then press your other hotkey to swap gear and terminate the program.

Like I said... not sure how serious blizzard is with the whole banning thing, but the above is just a suggestion for the paranoid people out there.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> is bannable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warden specifically looks for it... what do you use it for?


Not banned yet. And mf as said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You can still use it for gear swap... and devs don't need to do anything to fix it because warden already looks for it. Now, whether or not they are going to ban someone for using it to gear swap for their own person gains and isn't botting 24/7 to farm millions of gold and gear to sell... that is a different story. All i'm saying is be careful with it.
> If warden comes across a ".AHK" file/program running with d3 i'm almost positive it flags it... I'm not exactly sure how it works, but I am 100% certain that auto hot key is bannable, there have been people banned for using it, and it is easy to detect by blizz.
> That being said; you can minimize your chances... I used to use it for gear swap when I needed to... don't need to any longer with para lvls and what not... but, when I used it I just wrote in an auto terminate to the program as well as making sure it ran as a .exe with a random name instead of .ahk
> Basically, just assign a hot key to launch the .exe program while in game, then assign a seperate hot key to actually activate the gear swap. You will need to press 2 keys... but, after the gear swap takes effect then the program automatically terminates minimizing your chances of being flagged by not having it running the entire time you are in game. When you need to use it again, say when an elite is almost dead, just prep by pressing your hot key to launch the .exe, then press your other hotkey to swap gear and terminate the program.
> Like I said... not sure how serious blizzard is with the whole banning thing, but the above is just a suggestion for the paranoid people out there.


Warden?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Not banned yet. And mf as said.
> Warden?


Warden is Blizzard's Anti cheat system. It scans your computer for known hacks.

Also, Blizzard usually bans in waves. They flag accounts for a few weeks, then ban them all at once.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Well to be quite frank, I wouldn't care all that much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

LOL! ToC nerf and yet WW barbs are still untouched? Now I know Jay Wilson or Wyatt Cheng plays a WW barb...


----------



## DoomDash

It's WW sprint nado barbs, ww itself is not that good.

Anyway, 2 pieces to go for the IK max set bonus. Too bad it stops at 5.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

The gloves I'll get next, and the ones I want will be a looottt.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well to be quite frank, I wouldn't care all that much.


Yeah, a lot of people probably wouldnt. Anyway, like I said before it is a rarity anyway. When an account gets flagged it goes under review before they ban it. I mean, obviously with hundreds of thousands of players i'm sure the review process is pretty... quick... but if they see your not botting and farming up hundreds of millions of gold or what not, or cashing in hundreds of dollars on RMAH, I don't think they will ban you for using gear swap. They should have incorporated it into the game anyway...

Another note, I couldn't find the post right now; but a blue did say that macros ARE allowed to an extent. They specifically mentioned that D3 mouse that has the GUI for programming it, and said whatever can be done with a piece of gear like that is OK. I'm assuming that means all keyboards and mice are a go... And you are not technically altering the game in any way, nor are you "botting" by having a script play for you... it would be equivalent to setting a macro to cast say blinding flash and mantra of conviction simultaneously for a monk.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, a lot of people probably wouldnt. Anyway, like I said before it is a rarity anyway. When an account gets flagged it goes under review before they ban it. I mean, obviously with hundreds of thousands of players i'm sure the review process is pretty... quick... but if they see your not botting and farming up hundreds of millions of gold or what not, or cashing in hundreds of dollars on RMAH, I don't think they will ban you for using gear swap. They should have incorporated it into the game anyway...
> Another note, I couldn't find the post right now; but a blue did say that macros ARE allowed to an extent. They specifically mentioned that D3 mouse that has the GUI for programming it, and said whatever can be done with a piece of gear like that is OK. I'm assuming that means all keyboards and mice are a go... And you are not technically altering the game in any way, nor are you "botting" by having a script play for you... it would be equivalent to setting a macro to cast say blinding flash and mantra of conviction simultaneously for a monk.


If the macro is within memory on the mouse/keyboard, there is absolutely no way Blizzard can detect it. The keyboard will be sending signals that same as if you pressed the buttons yourself.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Got some upgrayddes, with two "D's", for a "double dose". I Basically halved my clearing time if not less, its pretty insane, and I have to refine my new build an farming technique to this. I was making so much money I figured I'd keep playing, and its a LOT more fun smashing everything doing speed runs spamming nonstop cluster arrows than going slow and constantly worrying about dying with long fights. I've replaced every piece except shoulder, gloves, and amulet and some of them a few times. My gloves and amulet were 30m+ each and are hard to replace but I really need new bracers/shoulders to get a ton of EHP on, then I can pretty much do w/e I want if I even upgrade further at all. Damage isnt an issue at all anymore since im at like 105k unbuffed so I just need more disc, more survival, more efficiency.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Everything looks good to me except for the quiver.


----------



## lckylocal

Im guessing the quiver is for the -disc on cluster arrow so its not too bad really.. my question is how do you feel with the new nats set vs the old one? I think you had the old one so just curious on the disc regen vs the max disc


----------



## likethegun

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125

hes gittin there...


----------



## Cotton

god, look at that noob


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> god, look at that noob


He used to be my main before I punched him in the throat and stole all his gear to sell for my wizard a few weeks ago... Now, my wizard is to a point where I can farm easily with the CM WW build so I am working on bringing my monk back up to par. A lot of his gear still sucks... and i'm still kicking myself for getting rid of my ammy, bracers, gloves, and chest piece...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If the macro is within memory on the mouse/keyboard, there is absolutely no way Blizzard can detect it. The keyboard will be sending signals that same as if you pressed the buttons yourself.


Right. However, i'm just talking about the folks who dont have the macro keys and what not... Specifically, auto hot key. A lot of keyboard macros can't record actual "clicks" either therefore limiting them to keystroke recordings. I'm assuming it's these type of people who need to use programs like auto hot key.

Again, I have no idea how warden works... if it records keystrokes and speeds along with looking for programs and chages to game code etc... but, you're right of course about the keyboard/mice macros. Even if blizzard could detect them, someone from blizzard confirmed they were okay to use, and in fact, the official diablo 3 mouse has macro features.


----------



## Coolio831

My Barb: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kziecan-1830/hero/2212630

So far i'm having a blast clearing out act 1 inferno... Act 2 on the other hand, Thats always more of a marathon to get to the nearest wp to get out of trouble... Its costing me too much gold lol. I need help


----------



## Fr0sty

i love the new legendary drop rate

2 legendary today

1 was a level 14 ceremonial knife.. was excited to see the legendary color in act 2 normal thinking its a leoric signet but once the poison cloud disipated it ended up being a 26dps wd legendary









but i ended up looting a sultan of blinding sand

a couple days ago i looted a skycutter







the proc that spawn an angel when you attack is cool.. but the dps on the weapon was terribad









+ the zunimassa set item a couple days ago and a wizzard wand with cool elemental damage buff

overall the new patch has made the game somewhat more enjoying when farming

cannot wait to drop me some sick witch doctor high level mojo with all my 369% mf


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolio831*
> 
> My Barb: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kziecan-1830/hero/2212630
> So far i'm having a blast clearing out act 1 inferno... Act 2 on the other hand, Thats always more of a marathon to get to the nearest wp to get out of trouble... Its costing me too much gold lol. I need help


You're extremely low on res all and LoH...I'd try to get to 550 or so pre-buffed, and at least 1.5K LoH.
You can start to address all res on both your pants/chest. At least one of your weapons should have a ton of LoH. Getting a crti ch/dmg and LoH ammy may be a bit expensive, so what you can do is offset the loss of crit by getting bracers with crit. Anyway...gotta a lot of work to do haha.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Again, I have no idea how warden works... if it records keystrokes and speeds along with looking for programs and chages to game code etc... but, you're right of course about the keyboard/mice macros. Even if blizzard could detect them, someone from blizzard confirmed they were okay to use, and in fact, the official diablo 3 mouse has macro features.


Assume anything that can send mouse movements and clicks is bannable, as rudimentary bots can be made with nothing more then that.


----------



## Sainesk

lol I just got disconnected with the message "input limit reached" while searching for crit chance/damage rings - guess I pressed search too much. Is this to prevent bots or something? such a pain to find one that's okay at a fair price that doesn't sell instantly...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Can't get a darn thing to sell in inferno, but in act 2 of normal, well see for yourself:


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Got some upgrayddes, with two "D's", for a "double dose". I Basically halved my clearing time if not less, its pretty insane, and I have to refine my new build an farming technique to this. I was making so much money I figured I'd keep playing, and its a LOT more fun smashing everything doing speed runs spamming nonstop cluster arrows than going slow and constantly worrying about dying with long fights. I've replaced every piece except shoulder, gloves, and amulet and some of them a few times. My gloves and amulet were 30m+ each and are hard to replace but I really need new bracers/shoulders to get a ton of EHP on, then I can pretty much do w/e I want if I even upgrade further at all. Damage isnt an issue at all anymore since im at like 105k unbuffed so I just need more disc, more survival, more efficiency.
> *snip*


how much was all that?







here I was pretty happy with 70K+ unbuffed, anyway I couldn't bring myself to swap to Nats, my Fire Walkers have made me so lazy I just walk into breakable objects instead of clicking on them







even though their molten ability isn't great.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Clearing Act 3 in sub 2hrs, clearing 99% of trash. I got two more upgrades, some not so exciting vitality and life on shoulders/wrists but I am at 30k hp, 59% armor, and 37% reduced physical damage, and 5% reduce melee damage (the only thing that hurts) and gloom. And Im about 10m from lvl 28 paragon.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#fPgdQV!bZg!bcYbbc

Gloom is just better than smokescreen since there are very very few areas where you actually need smokescreen when you have gear, in fact if you play correctly you dont need it. Any CC that you get stuck in doenst matter cause you can gloom and cluster arrows your way out lol and all CC is easily avoidable. Plus you can sit and fire for 3 seconds and feel safe rather than 1.5 with a gap, and lol at reflect so its more disc efficient overall

Multishot disc rune = infinite disc, even when chain vaulting. I might even be able to give up prep, but I dont think anything is as valuable as prep, except bat is really really nice, but I think learning to aim my shots more efficiently will make my hatred have more value.

So the new gold standard is:

Gloom
Vault Tumble
Tactical Advantage

Vengeance and Grenadier are really nice, dont know if I need grenadier though, Steady aim might be better since CA is used for elites mostly, and 20% on all other attacks is really really good.

Im gonna try piercing arrow, see how my disc feels with it. I feel like EF is bad now because I can gloom and tank even elites. But I try to regen for more cluster arrows I waste disc and get pushed back, CA-LFB does a lot more damage vs stationary targets I find.

I feel like CF isnt needed with two other AoEs, and if I can get rid of prep then I get my bat back, oh man that would be insane...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Everything looks good to me except for the quiver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Im guessing the quiver is for the -disc on cluster arrow so its not too bad really.. my question is how do you feel with the new nats set vs the old one? I think you had the old one so just curious on the disc regen vs the max disc


As you all know quivers have been upgraded, that was a massive upgrade over my last quiver. Crit is much better than IAS and I have a ton of IAS already, I'm at 1.77APS with a 2h Xbow LOL. This was the only thing I could afford and It gave me 100 vit, 100dex, 9% crit, and some other stuff.

My cluster arrows cost 33 hatred so I can spam them like crazy, multishot might be the next be all end all of DH though.

With the new changes to multishot I am using the disc rune so I don't think it really matters if you use old or new nats if you have the disc multishot rune.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> lol I just got disconnected with the message "input limit reached" while searching for crit chance/damage rings - guess I pressed search too much. Is this to prevent bots or something? such a pain to find one that's okay at a fair price that doesn't sell instantly...


If you have close window or something else on mousewheel it does that sometimes. Because you spammed too inputs with your mousewheel so you went over their detect bot limit, my guess anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> how much was all that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here I was pretty happy with 70K+ unbuffed, anyway I couldn't bring myself to swap to Nats, my Fire Walkers have made me so lazy I just walk into breakable objects instead of clicking on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though their molten ability isn't great.


I've probably spent... close to 200m since patch if not more...

+20disc on nats is just ez disc, since its gonna behard to get it on quivers or nats chest without paying a ton. Its not optimal but its what Im doing for now. Got a lot of testing to do.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i love the new legendary drop rate
> 2 legendary today
> 1 was a level 14 ceremonial knife.. was excited to see the legendary color in act 2 normal thinking its a leoric signet but once the poison cloud disipated it ended up being a 26dps wd legendary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i ended up looting a sultan of blinding sand
> a couple days ago i looted a skycutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the proc that spawn an angel when you attack is cool.. but the dps on the weapon was terribad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + the zunimassa set item a couple days ago and a wizzard wand with cool elemental damage buff
> overall the new patch has made the game somewhat more enjoying when farming
> cannot wait to drop me some sick witch doctor high level mojo with all my 369% mf


Yeah I've found a ton of legendaries now, including a nice mace for myself:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can't get a darn thing to sell in inferno, but in act 2 of normal, well see for yourself:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1031412/


we should farm normal some more me think

also i keep finding brimstones out of salvaged rares.. yes 2 brimstone in 1 week from salvaged rares



always fun when you find gold out of unexpected places or things for that matter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I've found a ton of legendaries now, including a nice mace for myself:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


very nice


----------



## DoomDash

So, where can I sell all my gear ( as bundle )? I love this game but I need to quit as its too time consuming and addicting? Anyone?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Found some pretty good gloves just yucking around in act3 of hell. lol Then I 1shotted azmodan with a vault.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Found some pretty good gloves just yucking around in act3 of hell. lol Then I 1shotted azmodan with a vault.


lol lucky i havet found crap sence the day 1.04 came out but i have found using gold find gear in hell nets me same amount as inferno act1 when you count the lower repair costs in about a hr and half i made over 200k just running thru act2 with a friend.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol lucky i havet found crap sence the day 1.04 came out but i have found using gold find gear in hell nets me same amount as inferno act1 when you count the lower repair costs in about a hr and half i made over 200k just running thru act2 with a friend.


Well I thought they were good. 

Worth about 3k.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well I thought they were good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth about 3k.


lol i thought you ment worth millions or 50K+ i been saving more stuff i usualy would vendor seems lower tier items are selling where highend ones arent even getting bids. Btw if anyone wants to add me i have a lvl 60 barb and lvl 60 wiz heres my tag Bal3Wolf#1949
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/


----------



## Cotton

Yeah rare gloves, belts, shields, and bracers aren't going for much now-a-days.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol i thought you ment worth millions or 50K+ i been saving more stuff i usualy would vendor seems lower tier items are selling where highend ones arent even getting bids.


I thought they were worth at least a few hundred thousand, but no prices have dropped. However a crappy set ring I found sold for 4 mil.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I thought they were worth at least a few hundred thousand, but no prices have dropped. However a crappy set ring I found sold for 4 mil.


I hear you on that i had a weapon i thought would sell for a mil and only got 30k and iv seen weapons look like crap going for way to much looks like the game is still very much controled by bots in the AH.


----------



## Nw0rb

Bout to start some act 3 runs if anyone wants in Nw0rb#1271 just put OCN in msg so i know who you are and join us on OCN's mumble we need 2 more.


----------



## Agueybana_II

My fear.. today my authenticator threw an error and gave me new info. While trying to update my battle.net account realize that I must have dispose of the paper with my auth information while cleaning Friday. Now I have to wait sometime before is all clear up.

Lesson learn don't clean or make sure you have duplicate of everything ... but then again I wanted to play less to focus on my security+ be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> My fear.. today my authenticator threw an error and gave me new info. While trying to update my battle.net account realize that I must have dispose of the paper with my auth information while cleaning Friday. Now I have to wait sometime before is all clear up.
> Lesson learn don't clean or make sure you have duplicate of everything ... but then again I wanted to play less to focus on my security+ be careful what you wish for.


if you have your cell phone added you can remove the auth.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Bout to start some act 3 runs if anyone wants in Nw0rb#1271 just put OCN in msg so i know who you are and join us on OCN's mumble we need 2 more.


I tried that other mumble server you gave me and couldn't get it connected. What was it again?


----------



## Coolio831

Thanks, Your input was greatly appreciated.


----------



## Magariz

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Magariz-1741/hero/11885158

Upgrades!!!

Well to bring up the "hey guys check this out" from a little hwile back in the thread. My friend broke the golden rule. We were doing an A1 run with him in his mf gear which gives him no ability to survive. Well Butcher was at like 15% hp and he goes, "Dude watch this........" Used vault with ToC twice and the butcher turned to one shot him. Died, not literaly, laughing because he broke the golend rule, NEVER say "watch this" if you want something to work.

Let me know what you think of my gear. I can solo A3 now, only get a couple deaths with a few affix combos on elite's. Have to play a little more carefull, but I ran everything up to keeps lvl 3 last night and had 2 deaths both to the same mobs. Collosul Gorger elite with molten, plagued, and morter, not to mention he had 5 white versions of him. Those hard hitting mobs seem to be the only thing that causes me any real issue, other then jail+arcane/plagued/molten but I save wotb for anything with jailer/frozen.


----------



## mav2000

Here's mine now. Still struggling with act 3

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mav2oo0-6325/hero/14296910

And no legandaries or good drops for a while now.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I haven't had one good drop after over 20 runs in Act 3, Neph Valor stacked too. >_> Game is rigged. I at least found stuff in Diablo 2 from time to time.

Going to rework my build at some point to max out with gold find since MF is pointless unless it's at 300%. >_>


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I haven't had one good drop after over 20 runs in Act 3, Neph Valor stacked too. >_> Game is rigged. I at least found stuff in Diablo 2 from time to time.
> Going to rework my build at some point to max out with gold find since MF is pointless unless it's at 300%. >_>


dont expect to find stuff in each run or whatever

and you have to realise that its all luck of the roll

the affixes have to roll in a specific manner for you to consider them good

wich is allready good.. and having those affixes roll higher percentage is way harder

but the base rolls are way too low from the start and thats why most weapons we find suck

and what is your mf % when farming or at least before killing the pack?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I haven't had one good drop after over 20 runs in Act 3, Neph Valor stacked too. >_> Game is rigged. I at least found stuff in Diablo 2 from time to time.
> Going to rework my build at some point to max out with gold find since MF is pointless unless it's at 300%. >_>


It's all luck, MF only enhances that luck. I just found my first legendary two days ago, it was a Windforce, and wicked quiver right after.

quiver : 120 str, 255 dex, 129 vit, 14% ias, 5% crit, and life regen.

wf : 1050dps. 11% ias, 73 dex, 77 vit, 3% life steal, and a few others I can't remember

Lent them to my buddy to play with them before I put them on the RMAH, turns out I am not getting them back but he is paying me for them.

@Frosty : SO TRUE! Can't tell you how many weapons I will find with solid rolls but crap dps or good dps and crap rolls. Nothing like a 1h with 850 LoH, Str, Vit, etc and end up with 300 dps. Makes me want to break a keyboard or choke a kitten, ok so I wouldn't literaly choke a kitten but you get the point.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I haven't had one good drop after over 20 runs in Act 3, Neph Valor stacked too. >_> Game is rigged. I at least found stuff in Diablo 2 from time to time.
> Going to rework my build at some point to max out with gold find since MF is pointless unless it's at 300%. >_>


I have to agree with your D2 statement, 600+ hrs and i have found 6 to 8 low end legendary items never a set item. But I have found many 1000+ gold and blue weapons unfortunately all 2 hand. Just sell them at the AH for 25K to 75K quick sale and move on.


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings all. I just joined the masses of D3 players last night. I am enjoying the game thus far. Only level 10 Wizard, Level 8 Witch Doctor and level 8 Demon Hunter thus far. Just trying to get a feel for the classes thus far


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> It's all luck, MF only enhances that luck. I just found my first legendary two days ago, it was a Windforce, and wicked quiver right after.
> quiver : 120 str, 255 dex, 129 vit, 14% ias, 5% crit, and life regen.
> wf : 1050dps. 11% ias, 73 dex, 77 vit, 3% life steal, and a few others I can't remember
> Lent them to my buddy to play with them before I put them on the RMAH, turns out I am not getting them back but he is paying me for them.
> @Frosty : SO TRUE! Can't tell you how many weapons I will find with solid rolls but crap dps or good dps and crap rolls. Nothing like a 1h with 850 LoH, Str, Vit, etc and end up with 300 dps. Makes me want to break a keyboard or choke a kitten, ok so I wouldn't literaly choke a kitten but you get the point.


the thing you need to roll a weapon to their max dps is max %damage + maximum damage roll and other damage modifying rolls.. wich is .1% chance to happen.. let alone having all those at the same time in good numbers ..

it doesnt mean a weapon isnt good.. it just mean the damage rolls werent big enough of there were no dmg roll..

its pracitcly impossible to have loh crit dmg + socket + max dmg because it takes so many affixes just for the dmg roll itself

but if blizzard could raise the minimum dmg or level 60 to 63 weapons it wouldnt be too hard to get decent weapons


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the thing you need to roll a weapon to their max dps is max %damage + maximum damage roll and other damage modifying rolls.. wich is .1% chance to happen.. let alone having all those at the same time in good numbers ..
> it doesnt mean a weapon isnt good.. it just mean the damage rolls werent big enough of there were no dmg roll..
> its pracitcly impossible to have loh crit dmg + socket + max dmg because it takes so many affixes just for the dmg roll itself
> but if blizzard could raise the minimum dmg or level 60 to 63 weapons it wouldnt be too hard to get decent weapons


Honestly they need high ilvl white items so that there is no need to roll %dmg and +min-max dmg. Or increase the %dmg modifier by a lot. In D2 you could get a weapon with decent dmg from %dmg alone. They could have it so the %dmg, +min-max dmg, and +ele dmg all take the same slot on an item so that they don't make some stupid 2400 dps weapon and make the white ilvl a bit higher so that the item has a higher base dmg. This way we can get a larger variety of USEABLE weapons. Would add more flavor for people on a budget while providing players with more stuff to sell and really wouldnt hurt the high end items market.


----------



## likethegun

Anyone on that needs help wit anything in inferno? LIKETHEGUN#1970 just tell me your from OCN. I'll be on all morning.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Honestly they need high ilvl white items so that there is no need to roll %dmg and +min-max dmg. Or increase the %dmg modifier by a lot. In D2 you could get a weapon with decent dmg from %dmg alone. They could have it so the %dmg, +min-max dmg, and +ele dmg all take the same slot on an item so that they don't make some stupid 2400 dps weapon and make the white ilvl a bit higher so that the item has a higher base dmg. This way we can get a larger variety of USEABLE weapons. Would add more flavor for people on a budget while providing players with more stuff to sell and really wouldnt hurt the high end items market.


the only thing that should be buffed is the minimum damage itself of certain weapons..

when you look at a level 62 ceremonial knife it has 200 or so dps unidentified.. wich means its starting dps is that low ..

this is the current issue.. it means rolling a 1000dps one will require you to roll all the dmg modifiers to the max .. yet the maximum for a ceremonial knife is 1500dps

wich means you end up with a very high dps 1hander with barely any other good dps stats on it

their system needs to be buffed a bit on the base damage but other then that its good


----------



## MaDeuce50

can anyone help me kill DIablo? I can't get past the 2nd phase. My BT iFarted#1837

*EDIT*
Thank you to the OCN member that helped me.


----------



## Cotton

Sent, im online right now. Ill do it for you.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Sent, im online right now. Ill do it for you.


its cool, someone here already helped me but you can still add me if you want.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Nice BT. XD


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Greetings all. I just joined the masses of D3 players last night. I am enjoying the game thus far. Only level 10 Wizard, Level 8 Witch Doctor and level 8 Demon Hunter thus far. Just trying to get a feel for the classes thus far


Hey Erick. Enjoy the game while you're a low level, that's where it's fun.  If you think you're doing something wrong, don't really worry about it, as at that level it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hey Erick. Enjoy the game while you're a low level, that's where it's fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you're doing something wrong, don't really worry about it, as at that level it doesn't matter.


lol so true well the game is pretty fun till inferno then it becomes a job almost to get gear and stay alive.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> +20disc on nats is just ez disc, since its gonna be hard to get it on quivers or nats chest without paying a ton. Its not optimal but its what Im doing for now. Got a lot of testing to do.


I know what you mean. Been chuckling how a socket in my helm would cost more than all of my gear combined.


Spoiler: My setup




went a little overboard with the regen


----------



## Erick Silver

If anyone wants to add me to their friends list its *RobandShelly#1721* be warned. I do share the account with my wife. So it may be her playing at times.


----------



## ZaG

Got my first legendary since patch!!!!!

http://i.imgur.com/zyTBf.jpg


----------



## Fr0sty

200k fully buffed.. well sort of..



notice the lack of a frenzy shrine buff too


----------



## 222Panther222

Anyone want to help me kill diablo, almost done inferno but can't freakin kill him.









(i'm at the crystal arch no need to do izual)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Anyone want to help me kill diablo, almost done inferno but can't freakin kill him.


What class are you? As long as you can stay alive I can easily tank him forever. Sometimes I can get a revive off before he attacks me but it takes some luck.


----------



## 222Panther222

I'm a DH.

Add me S4G35P1R1T#1328


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> I'm a DH.
> Add me S4G35P1R1T#1328


Diablo is ******ed on DH. Actually a lot of bosses have been, rakanoth is annoying, belial was annoying because it lagged and gear was terrible when I beat him (now its ez), and ghom and SB got buffed to counter DHs, although they are both still ez when you get the fight down.

I didnt beat Diablo forever because there is no point, and shadow clones instagibbing you is REALLY REALLY STUPID, the rest of the fight is stupid ez. Also it always lagged when I did it, I have no idea why. Not to mention he can claw you from 50yrds and the fireball dot goes through SS sometimes... and it hits you when your not near it, and you get your screen all red like you have taken damage so you cant see until you swap a vit item. So buggy and crappy.... The only question is can you do 400k damage to your shadow clone before he hits you once, and will you have enough disc to avoid diablo instagib teleporting on your face.

Tricks are, clones come at 66/33% or 75/50/25% cant remember, but you can kite diablo around til your disc gets up, remember avoid cracks/edges.
You might be able to gloom but I doubt it.
Scatter trap and going near an edge so the clone spawns on the traps is one strat
Stun bats is another
SS - > vault -> HA spam is another.

Also Diablo only teleports if you get near an edge, and by edge I also mean cracks or any hole, its like 10yrds.

They constantly try to punish DH and glass cannons, its very annoying.


----------



## Fr0sty

paragon level 96 streaming... omg this dude just doesnt pick up anything.. he farms like a robot


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Diablo is ******ed on DH. Actually a lot of bosses have been, rakanoth is annoying, belial was annoying because it lagged and gear was terrible when I beat him (now its ez), and ghom and SB got buffed to counter DHs, although they are both still ez when you get the fight down.
> I didnt beat Diablo forever because there is no point, and shadow clones instagibbing you is REALLY REALLY STUPID, the rest of the fight is stupid ez. Also it always lagged when I did it, I have no idea why. Not to mention he can claw you from 50yrds and the fireball dot goes through SS sometimes... and it hits you when your not near it, and you get your screen all red like you have taken damage so you cant see until you swap a vit item. So buggy and crappy.... The only question is can you do 400k damage to your shadow clone before he hits you once, and will you have enough disc to avoid diablo instagib teleporting on your face.
> Tricks are, clones come at 66/33% or 75/50/25% cant remember, but you can kite diablo around til your disc gets up, remember avoid cracks/edges.
> You might be able to gloom but I doubt it.
> Scatter trap and going near an edge so the clone spawns on the traps is one strat
> Stun bats is another
> SS - > vault -> HA spam is another.
> Also Diablo only teleports if you get near an edge, and by edge I also mean cracks or any hole, its like 10yrds.
> They constantly try to punish DH and glass cannons, its very annoying.


He beat it with help from Frosty and I, we just had to revive him like 20 times lol


----------



## Magariz

So now that I am happy I can solo farm A3 fairly easily and that I got my first legendary, I decide to take my friend along so he can have fun blasting away with his glass cannon DH. Turns out know I want to punch him in the face. He got 2 legendaries while I got a ton of crap. He got one in keeps lvl 2 and one off seige breaker. Neither big money, but still. He is now up to 5 legendaries, I only have that 1 lol. :sadpanda:


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paragon level 96 streaming... omg this dude just doesnt pick up anything.. *he farms like a robot*


That's a bot.

There's no way you can legitimately have level 96 paragon ALREADY. There's just no way, not unless you're already geared enough to kill Diablo without much more than a second thought. >_> The 1.04 patch came out like two and a half weeks ago. I know people who play ALL THE TIME and they don't even have level 50 yet. That's a bot hands down. >_> People like THAT are the ones I hate.


----------



## -SE7EN-

wow, someone is level 96 paragon already? this was a little bit sooner than i had imagined it would be.
http://www.diablofans.com/news/1337-alkaizer-paragon-level-96-barbarian-svenskadiablos-interview-with-the-game-developers/


----------



## Magariz

Hope he gets banned. People like this ruin the game!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> wow, someone is level 96 paragon already? this was a little bit sooner than i had imagined it would be.
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/1337-alkaizer-paragon-level-96-barbarian-svenskadiablos-interview-with-the-game-developers/


From what I understand its not 1 person, one sleeps while the other plays, 24/7.

Basically what they do is

Get 5 stacks before going to the high xp areas then spin to win and reset, dont loot or waste time trying to kill things that dont die from tornados.

There is also a 30% xp ring.

I think it could be done much faster by prepping, and maybe having +exp gear, 330 bonus xp per monster is 5-10% more. Have people make a game where they get a ton of mobs together then come in and AoE them down, possibly getting a few stacks as well.

Have 1 person at each elite mob with low hp, and have a TON of mobs near a portal. 4th player the xp guy ports to each player and they quickly finish the elite, get 3-5stacks quick, then port to the group mobs. I don't know how the math works but I heard this guy say he gets 50m xp/hr. I think he would get a lot more with people prepping games for him. Its more man hours but I assume more efficient, this is kind of how athene leveled, tag a mob then others nuke, or abuse group systems to offload work hours onto others but receive 100% benefit.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Diablo is ******ed on DH. Actually a lot of bosses have been, rakanoth is annoying, belial was annoying because it lagged and gear was terrible when I beat him (now its ez), and ghom and SB got buffed to counter DHs, although they are both still ez when you get the fight down.
> I didnt beat Diablo forever because there is no point, and shadow clones instagibbing you is REALLY REALLY STUPID, the rest of the fight is stupid ez. Also it always lagged when I did it, I have no idea why. Not to mention he can claw you from 50yrds and the fireball dot goes through SS sometimes... and it hits you when your not near it, and you get your screen all red like you have taken damage so you cant see until you swap a vit item. So buggy and crappy.... The only question is can you do 400k damage to your shadow clone before he hits you once, and will you have enough disc to avoid diablo instagib teleporting on your face.
> Tricks are, clones come at 66/33% or 75/50/25% cant remember, but you can kite diablo around til your disc gets up, remember avoid cracks/edges.
> You might be able to gloom but I doubt it.
> Scatter trap and going near an edge so the clone spawns on the traps is one strat
> Stun bats is another
> SS - > vault -> HA spam is another.
> Also Diablo only teleports if you get near an edge, and by edge I also mean cracks or any hole, its like 10yrds.
> *They constantly try to punish DH and glass cannons, its very annoying.*


Only because people like *you* try to exploit the system like this. >_>


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Only because people like *you* try to exploit the system like this. >_>


huh?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> So now that I am happy I can solo farm A3 fairly easily and that I got my first legendary, I decide to take my friend along so he can have fun blasting away with his glass cannon DH. Turns out know I want to punch him in the face. He got 2 legendaries while I got a ton of crap. He got one in keeps lvl 2 and one off seige breaker. Neither big money, but still. He is now up to 5 legendaries, I only have that 1 lol. :sadpanda:


lol i only have 1 with almost 200hrs into the game maybe over 200hrs and it sucked was really early i was in hell or nightmware and it came from a chest.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Is it just me or do the oddly good rares come from generic monsters and chests? Every item that's been rare and came from the mobs have been decent enough to sell for around 50k, and they sell within that day usually.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> So now that I am happy I can solo farm A3 fairly easily and that I got my first legendary, I decide to take my friend along so he can have fun blasting away with his glass cannon DH. Turns out know I want to punch him in the face. He got 2 legendaries while I got a ton of crap. He got one in keeps lvl 2 and one off seige breaker. Neither big money, but still. He is now up to 5 legendaries, I only have that 1 lol. :sadpanda:


Same issue. My friend plays a Monk, and he's gotten 6 legendaries and TWO set pieces in about 100 hours of play time (we're at act 3 inferno). We've both got about the same amount of time played (within 30 minutes of eachother), and we've both got the same level of magic find. To boot, I've got Paragon 4, and he has Paragon 2. Now, in that 100 hours of play time, I've found ONE legendary.... and it sucked (500 damage 2 hander, with basically no stats).

I have no idea how the D3 loot system works, but its horrible. The ONLY good drop I ever got was within about 2 minutes of joining a friends game in Act 1. He and another guy had 5 stacks, and had been playing for an hour. I joined, teled to them, killed ONE blue, and got a 1308dmg 2-hander with about 260 dex (and some other stats).


----------



## mommapeach

Thank you sepheroth003


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> huh?


This.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

found my 2nd leg item with almost no magic find lol like maybe 50% at best and a wand neither look to be good enugh to bring me alot of gold lol. anyone gota a guess what i should set prices on them for ?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> found my 2nd leg item with almost no magic find lol like maybe 50% at best and a wand neither look to be good enugh to bring me alot of gold lol. anyone gota a guess what i should set prices on them for ?
> *snip*


that wand is vendor material, i've had way better stat ones with a socket not be able to sell for 30K thanks to 850 and under damage. I dunno about the legendary, don't think it'll bring you much but i'm sure someone who hasn't tried its drag ability would buy it just for the hell of it if you post it at a fair price...

on a side note i've recently had one of the worst Inferno legendary drops recently - Maloth's focus. I just listed it for vendor price since i'd feel bad vendoring a Legendary, maybe the person who bought it can put it to use. Almost as bad as that Legendary 2 handed sword I found with + discipline that DH's can't wield lol (Blade of Prophecy).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> that wand is vendor material, i've had way better stat ones with a socket not be able to sell for 30K thanks to 850 and under damage. I dunno about the legendary, don't think it'll bring you much but i'm sure someone who hasn't tried it's drag ability would buy it just for the hell of it if you post it at a fair price...


Seems like selling is always a toss up iv seen weak stuff go for way to much and good stuff go cheap i might list it high and see what happens lol im not sure how reliable this site is but i used http://diablo3values.com/ and they said the rare was worth 130k and the leg worth 550k.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Is it just me or do the oddly good rares come from generic monsters and chests? Every item that's been rare and came from the mobs have been decent enough to sell for around 50k, and they sell within that day usually.


You're not the only one, I've noticed this too. I get really excited when I see a rare drop from a normal mob/chest.


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He beat it with help from Frosty and I, we just had to revive him like 20 times lol


It's what to expect when you dont have millions in gears with a cg dh, especially at bosses who teleport. I did many 100k+ crits with my traps tho.


----------



## Fr0sty

currently in the process of going broke upgrading gems

58 int gem here we come


----------



## Agueybana_II

Did blizzard goof. Got this legendary 2 hand with stats for DH +8 discipline. It has good mf and gl find though

Screenshot000.jpg 1240k .jpg file


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Did blizzard goof. Got this legendary 2 hand with stats for DH +8 discipline. It has good mf and gl find though
> 
> Screenshot000.jpg 1240k .jpg file


Lol iv seen that crap a barb sword that gives wizard mana lol when he cant even use it.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> currently in the process of going broke upgrading gems
> 58 int gem here we come


Yeh I have one red, one purp, and like 7 greens, had a yellow but sold it, max MF anyway. Its not worth it except for helm gem... Unless your gear is insane +46 is enough. I regret making them lol...


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Did blizzard goof. Got this legendary 2 hand with stats for DH +8 discipline. It has good mf and gl find though
> 
> Screenshot000.jpg 1240k .jpg file


LOL









nice for a Melee + Granades type DH


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice for a Melee + Granades type DH


only problem is DHs can't wield 2 handed swords, I posted pic of one I found right after the patch in this thread


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> only problem is DHs can't wield 2 handed swords, I posted pic of one I found right after the patch in this thread


dang... totally forgot about that
geez what a freaking waste

+8 discipline it'll have been freaking awesome, it's almost like permanent SS


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Yeh I have one red, one purp, and like 7 greens, had a yellow but sold it, max MF anyway. Its not worth it except for helm gem... Unless your gear is insane +46 is enough. I regret making them lol...


the way my build works makes every point of inteligence count


----------



## nvidiaftw12

LOL, thanks for the free 40k bro.



Note, you can't see it but it's the top item for 700 gold.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL nice steal on that gem


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> LOL, thanks for the free 40k bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Note, you can't see it but it's the top item for 700 gold.


what's the purple info on the top left? How did u make it appear?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> what's the purple info on the top left? How did u make it appear?


That is the msi afterburner on screen display with even more monitoring added using HWiNFO64.


----------



## Erick Silver

Got through Act 1 last night on my Witch Doctor[Hardcore]. He's level 12. Have 3 other characters to work on, Can't decide between my Monk, Demon Hunter, or Wizard.

Oh yeah. Feel free to add. RobandShelly#1721


----------



## DoomDash

Getting close to 100k dps with BR active ( and not the double dmg rune ). Doing A3 runs in 1 hour now

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## -SE7EN-

after a few setbacks today, finally got my dps to 55k on my pet doctor. I think I'll go for about 60k and then focus on another class, probably wiz/dh.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> after a few setbacks today, finally got my dps to 55k on my pet doctor. I think I'll go for about 60k and then focus on another class, probably wiz/dh.


why stop at 60k ?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why stop at 60k ?


because the upgrades are getting way too expensive to gain dps without giving up defensive, and I think I've hit the limit of armor/resist/liferegen that I am willing to give up. that and I like to play other characters too, keeps me from getting bored so quick, and the only other inferno viable one I have is the barbarian.


----------



## Fr0sty

for those having problems having more then 5mil gold theres an answer to that

buy a goldskin at around 4mil and farm gold with that thing.. i tell you it is amazingly good the size and quantity of drops of gold you get with that thing

it is easy money


----------



## Cotton

I can attest, with buffed 395%, this is heaven.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> for those having problems having more then 5mil gold theres an answer to that
> buy a goldskin at around 4mil and farm gold with that thing.. i tell you it is amazingly good the size and quantity of drops of gold you get with that thing
> it is easy money


It's at 2.7m now and dropping too. I bet people gfing are probably finding them on their runs too hahah.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Did blizzard goof. Got this legendary 2 hand with stats for DH +8 discipline. It has good mf and gl find though
> 
> Screenshot000.jpg 1240k .jpg file


Jay Wilson says "haha"


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol gota get me one of those goldskins.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Getting close to 100k dps with BR active ( and not the double dmg rune ). Doing A3 runs in 1 hour now
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


O_O

THE F*CK!?

O_O

EDIT:

I've officially lost all interest in Diablo 3 until they decide that a replay factor requires more than grinding down the same medicinal path to attaining a rare. I see no legitimate way to actually get anything good. Not to mention the amount of time it takes to get to each subsequent paragon level is insane, even geared properly, which also takes several hundred million gold apparently to pull off and NO ONE here can say with clearly state that this is possible on a day to day basis.

The game requires you to grind mindlessly in order to get anything good, but Blizzard bans you if you use a bot? I am beyond confused at the moment as I just ran through two Act 3 Inferno games and found absolutely NOTHING in the way of drops and neither did the other three people, all of which happened to have between 22-24 paragon levels EACH. If the game was made to have the bosses as the primary chance of getting a good item then the game would be more fun, but the fact that the basic minions drop the best items tend to make it all the more pathetic in one's attempt to play.

I remember in Diablo 2, if you had two or three rares drop but no Legendaries, it wasn't always a ****e drop from whatever boss or mini boss it was. But here, it just seems like the game is...It's like a miniature version of WoW set in the Diablo universe. >_>


----------



## Tatakai All

People are still playing this game?! Yeesh..To each their own I guess.


----------



## likethegun

*Quoted swearing/profanity edited out*

Basically, if your going to "grind", you need MF. Period. I find items that I can use every day I play, even if it is only for an hour... Found 2 legends today within 30 minutes that were lvl 5-10 from normal while farming for a leoric signet. I can use those on my DH and my WD that I want to level.

Just got my barb to 60, AND had fun doing it...

Obviously, my para lvl 14 monk and para lvl 16 wizard both with over 30k dps are not going to find useable gear in every act 3 farm run... If that were the case, then the market would be even more jacked. Despite peoples comments, I think the state of the economy is actually where it should have been all along. You can get VERY useable gear for act 3 now that a few weeks ago would have cost millions + gold, for cheap. Only the super OP top tier gear is what is still expensive.

People get in the frame of mind thinking they have to use the best builds that they see on you tube... That is a privilege obtained from playing the game and grinding for hundreds of hours to get the gear needed to make them work... not something that a casual player deserves to be able to play without putting in the time.

The game hasn't even been out for 6 months yet and so many people think they are entitled to top tier gear just because they do a handful of farm runs... If anyone actually does refer to diablo 2... It took HUNDREDS of runs to find sweet legends and what not... and you didn't even have the luxury of selling the crap you didn't use/want in order to save gold to buy what you did want.

What I mean is that you can beat inferno just fine with ZERO crit chance, ZERO crit dmg... ZERO attack speed increase... etc... All you need say for a barb is vitality, strength, armor, and resist all... all of which you can find nearly perfect rolls for cheap on AH (aside from gear like pants, chest, and shoulders, because those are the only affixes by default).

And to put further emphasis on this point, I just hit 60 with my barb yesterday, and all the gear I had waiting for him is what I found from farming with other toons. it's not the best... but I have a pretty effective double WW barb build that gets me through act 1 like a breeze. I'm sure I would be way too squishy for act 3 and die instantly... but that's not the point.

Regarding para lvls... So what if it takes a long time? They are pointless anyway... woop dee do... an extra 3 to your main stat! ... That does NOTHING unless you already have great rolls on your gear... sure once you reach higher para lvls it will be noticeable... but its nothing to fret over... Keep your head up man!

I dunno, start a new toon. Whenever I get slightly bored, I start playing one of my other toons for awhile... it's fun to lvl a toon at the lower difficulties where every skill is still viable.

Just keep at it man. You haven't been act 3 capable for too long... don't expect to make millions of gold right off the bat... or find great gear every run... Get some MF gear, learn efficient farm paths... get your 5 stacks... and go elite hunting. Forget about para lvls... Learn what sells on the AH... and if you die a lot in act 3... go back to act 2. I can make 200k gold in 30 min to an hour do mediocre runs in act 1... I can find decent gear upgrades for 2-3 million gold on AH... therefore, assuming I do all these runs for hours and still don't find ANYTHING useful to sell/equip... It would still only take me maybe a week playing casually for a good upgrade. I remember it took me a lot longer than that in D2... Just sayin...


----------



## Crazy9000

I agree, D2's drop rate isn't as crazy as some of you seem to remember. I have four bots running in a game 24/7, and there's sometimes stretches of 7 hours where they don't find a single item worth keeping.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado




----------



## Fr0sty

leoric signet are overpriced


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> leoric signet are overpriced


yea, but what person would farm normal for the chance at one good drop when in inferno there's way more good Legendary items worth nearly as much if not more? Witching hour, IK Eternal Reign, Z Marrow etc. just those 3 alone triple your chance of making 35m+ not even counting all the other valuable Legendaries (Good Manticore, Inna's, Nat's rolls and so on).


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> yea, but what person would farm normal for the chance at one good drop when in inferno there's way more good Legendary items worth nearly as much if not more? Witching hour, IK Eternal Reign, Z Marrow etc. just those 3 alone triple your chance of making 35m+ not even counting all the other valuable Legendaries (Good Manticore, Inna's, Nat's rolls and so on).


Well for one, grab yourself a cheap 400k pair of firewalkers and just run thru normal allowing the trail to kill everything as you use your gold pickup radius to loot mounds with goldskin and MF gear... For two, you find piles of rares, all of which having +xp rolls lvl 8-20 sell like lightning on AH for around 50-100k , and for 3; it kind of goes along with one, but you can do a full clear in less than 30 min netting a legend and all the above mentioned goodies every run with max MF...

and then the obvious benefit of actually finding the signet... WAY faster para leveling... the only way i would sell a signet if i found it would be if it had a perfect 30% roll. Cause then that would net you around 200 mil


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Well for one, grab yourself a cheap 400k pair of firewalkers and just run thru normal allowing the trail to kill everything as you use your gold pickup radius to loot mounds with goldskin and MF gear... For two, you find piles of rares, all of which having +xp rolls lvl 8-20 sell like lightning on AH for around 50-100k , and for 3; it kind of goes along with one, but you can do a full clear in less than 30 min netting a legend and all the above mentioned goodies every run with max MF...
> and then the obvious benefit of actually finding the signet... WAY faster para leveling... the only way i would sell a signet if i found it would be if it had a perfect 30% roll. Cause then that would net you around 200 mil


Act 1 Inferno already results in what you described except it nets far bigger gold piles - also in under 30 mins to kill pretty much everything with gear less than half the price of a Goldskin, and the funny thing is you'd still be finding more Gold than in normal wearing one. +xp gear selling for 50k+? either D3 has more uninformed players than I thought or they probably don't sell within the first hour of listing... +xp items are currently pretty bad compared to +xp % (Signet, Ruby - either of them with around 20% would still gain more xp than most setups with +xp on every piece of gear).


----------



## Kreeker

Before you read this, know I'm not trying to attack "your" game.

I bought D3 around launch date, without ever playing D1 or D2, figuring I'd like it because it looked like fun. Now after playing the game 13 hours and finishing normal difficulty I am not impressed at all. Does it get better? Or are the other difficulty levels just harder with no change in content at all?


----------



## chrischoi

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/

This is me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Before you read this, know I'm not trying to attack "your" game.
> I bought D3 around launch date, without ever playing D1 or D2, figuring I'd like it because it looked like fun. Now after playing the game 13 hours and finishing normal difficulty I am not impressed at all. Does it get better? Or are the other difficulty levels just harder with no change in content at all?


Other difficulties have no different content. Pretty much everyone was disappointed with it I think







. Diablo 2 with expansion can be bought for $6, I'd suggest trying that out.

I just tried my level 60 monk after not playing for a bit, the latest patch is much easier then when I played. I bought a new shield for 5k and made it up to magda without dieing, which I can't say I was able to do before xD.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Other difficulties have no different content. Pretty much everyone was disappointed with it I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Diablo 2 with expansion can be bought for $6, I'd suggest trying that out.
> I just tried my level 60 monk after not playing for a bit, the latest patch is much easier then when I played. I bought a new shield for 5k and made it up to magda without dieing, which I can't say I was able to do before xD.


I don't see the "10 years of development"... Now I'm holding out on buying GW2 because I don't want another waste of money on my hands...


----------



## chrischoi

Torchlight 2 looks good.


----------



## StaticFX

With 280hrs in, and still not beating inferno, I'm still enjoying it. Not sure, i think it's the thrill of finding cool items. I could finish, but just enjoy farming act 1 and 2. Found my first huge item, set ring, was offered 30 million on the spot. Keeping it for now though because I worked so hard to get it. Also because it is better than the ring I had.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> With 280hrs in, and still not beating inferno, I'm still enjoying it. Not sure, i think it's the thrill of finding cool items. I could finish, but just enjoy farming act 1 and 2. Found my first huge item, set ring, was offered 30 million on the spot. Keeping it for now though because I worked so hard to get it. Also because it is better than the ring I had.


I am with you on this. I enjoy the hunt. I haven't found much as of yet though but I am farming 1 and 2 and making my way through 3 in public games.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Before you read this, know I'm not trying to attack "your" game.
> I bought D3 around launch date, without ever playing D1 or D2, figuring I'd like it because it looked like fun. Now after playing the game 13 hours and finishing normal difficulty I am not impressed at all. Does it get better? Or are the other difficulty levels just harder with no change in content at all?


this game is the same over and over, it is supposed to be. It's a small social game to play with 1-3 friends and have some fun while looking for great loot. PvP will be out eventually, that is the only non-item content changes i would foresee til an expansion. I don't know what people were expecting out of this game.. Diablo 2 and pretty much all similar style games (hack and slash aRPGs) are repetitive content. Sorry if you don't like it, I would suggest trying to find similar skilled players and use some form of voice chat and bs around while you play the game. Once you get to 60/inferno you can then play the real game and go hunting for great equipment. If you're playing solo/random public games, I could see where this game is boring.

Diablofans.com has a whole section of guilds you can look through and find one suited to you. http://www.diablofans.com/forum/20-guilds-and-clans/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Getting so hard to upgrade stuff.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fatjetdude-1645/hero/19583089


----------



## StaticFX

can i just say.. that i wish, if you are set to BUSY as a status, people cant just join???? i like to solo a lot and use the benefit of the follower and when people just hop in... its not always good. PLUS i have to pause a lot... cant do that with others.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> can i just say.. that i wish, if you are set to BUSY as a status, people cant just join???? i like to solo a lot and use the benefit of the follower and when people just hop in... its not always good. PLUS i have to pause a lot... cant do that with others.


Options>social>uncheck allow quick joins


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I just watched exquisite essence drop to 52 gold in like 5 seconds and now it's back up to 700 like 20 seconds later. Bought some for 386 412 so I made some gold.  If I had of bought 1.4 mil of it at 52 gold I would have had 1.4 mil if I sold it for 780.

Edited the amount. I was off by a couple.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

made a vide on how to farm gold in act 1 I make like 350-500k per run a run is like 40-50 minutes






make sure to watch in 1080p


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made a vide on how to farm gold in act 1 I make like 350-500k per run a run is like 40-50 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to watch in 1080p


just that in close to 1hour?

i made 1mil and a bit more in 1hour flat

and i messed around in my practice run

farm the crypt of the ancient by choosing broken sword quest.. once the crypt is cleared leave game then resume .. clear again leave resume..you get the grind







pick up items you can fast and have pickup radius so it can make the run faster and voila you are now rich


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> just that in close to 1hour?
> i made 1mil and a bit more in 1hour flat
> and i messed around in my practice run
> farm the crypt of the ancient by choosing broken sword quest.. once the crypt is cleared leave game then resume .. clear again leave resume..you get the grind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pick up items you can fast and have pickup radius so it can make the run faster and voila you are now rich


Wait im confused where is the crypt of the ancient? You said broken blade quest, well you grab the 2 things from festering then end up in the drowned temple where does the crypt of the ancient come in to play? I don't even remember that place

Oh duh its one of the 2 places in festering DOH. hrm i dont think you can make 1M in an hour doing those 2 places..

Ok so I did two runs of both those places warriors rest and crypt of ancients + whatever elites I could run in to

828k 2:10 am
857k 2:16 am

so say 30k just to make it easy in 6 minutes. divide 60 by 6 = 10

so 10x30k = 300k how are you getting 1M lol ?

and thats with 162% gf no nv

edit: post count 1337 muahah

your method also sucks for getting paragon xp since not 5 stacking.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Before you read this, know I'm not trying to attack "your" game.
> I bought D3 around launch date, without ever playing D1 or D2, figuring I'd like it because it looked like fun. Now after playing the game 13 hours and finishing normal difficulty I am not impressed at all. Does it get better? Or are the other difficulty levels just harder with no change in content at all?


This is what the entire point of the game is as se7en said... Same as any other hack n slash really... Only this one lacks some depth and variety as some others... but I still enjoy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Act 1 Inferno already results in what you described except it nets far bigger gold piles - also in under 30 mins to kill pretty much everything with gear less than half the price of a Goldskin, and the funny thing is you'd still be finding more Gold than in normal wearing one. +xp gear selling for 50k+? either D3 has more uninformed players than I thought or they probably don't sell within the first hour of listing... +xp items are currently pretty bad compared to +xp % (Signet, Ruby - either of them with around 20% would still gain more xp than most setups with +xp on every piece of gear).


Your missing the entire point of xp gear... lvl 60+ players dont buy them............ you buy them to power level your low level toons (again as i said lvl 8-20 mainly is where they are hugely popular) that people are too lazy to farm gear for at those low levels. And YES, they ALL fly off the AH in less than 10 minutes when I list them if they have base stats and +xp...

All this other stuff I described is just fluff that helps curb the monotony of it anyway. Point is It's worth it to farm a signet. Period.

if you do power runs through act 1 and just vendor everything you find, and then sell the 1% of AH worthy items... then sure, you will make more overall. honestly though, I don't have a goldskin... just threw that out there as an idea to add gold piles and size to the farm. Obviously it would be 1000% better in act 1. Oh, and every legend I have found (lvls 5-20) have sold on AH for 100-400k. And in normal you average 1 every 20-30 minutes... So to each his own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Wait im confused where is the crypt of the ancient? You said broken blade quest, well you grab the 2 things from festering then end up in the drowned temple where does the crypt of the ancient come in to play? I don't even remember that place
> Oh duh its one of the 2 places in festering DOH. hrm i dont think you can make 1M in an hour doing those 2 places..
> Ok so I did two runs of both those places warriors rest and crypt of ancients + whatever elites I could run in to
> 828k 2:10 am
> 857k 2:16 am
> so say 30k just to make it easy in 6 minutes. divide 60 by 6 = 10
> so 10x30k = 300k how are you getting 1M lol ?
> edit: post count 1337 muahah
> your method also sucks for getting paragon xp since not 5 stacking.


I think he uses a goldskin


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Wait im confused where is the crypt of the ancient? You said broken blade quest, well you grab the 2 things from festering then end up in the drowned temple where does the crypt of the ancient come in to play? I don't even remember that place
> Oh duh its one of the 2 places in festering DOH. hrm i dont think you can make 1M in an hour doing those 2 places..
> Ok so I did two runs of both those places warriors rest and crypt of ancients + whatever elites I could run in to
> 828k 2:10 am
> 857k 2:16 am
> so say 30k just to make it easy in 6 minutes. divide 60 by 6 = 10
> so 10x30k = 300k how are you getting 1M lol ?


this trick works out just fine in inferno with about 200% gold find.. the movement speed i have none.. yet i can spam a 50% movement speed buff ability on my witch doctor every 2seconds

and i nuke elites in 2seconds in full mf gears if need be






he says in hell .. but inferno is viable if you have a good enough setup and can run about 200% gold find

the point to making it work like he says it to kill stuff in the crypt very fast .. 20 to 30seconds top per run is fast enough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This is what the entire point of the game is as se7en said... Same as any other hack n slash really... Only this one lacks some depth and variety as some others... but I still enjoy it.
> Your missing the entire point of xp gear... lvl 60+ players dont buy them............ you buy them to power level your low level toons (again as i said lvl 8-20 mainly is where they are hugely popular) that people are too lazy to farm gear for at those low levels. And YES, they ALL fly off the AH in less than 10 minutes when I list them if they have base stats and +xp...
> All this other stuff I described is just fluff that helps curb the monotony of it anyway. Point is It's worth it to farm a signet. Period.
> if you do power runs through act 1 and just vendor everything you find, and then sell the 1% of AH worthy items... then sure, you will make more overall. honestly though, I don't have a goldskin... just threw that out there as an idea to add gold piles and size to the farm. Obviously it would be 1000% better in act 1. Oh, and every legend I have found (lvls 5-20) have sold on AH for 100-400k. And in normal you average 1 every 20-30 minutes... So to each his own.I think he uses a goldskin


even without goldskin i was still making 700k hour making what the video suggest and i was still being inneficient

an archon wiz could make it look easy


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ahh ok let me try that way..

lmao i made 100k in 10 minutes..


----------



## Fr0sty

the secret to it is efficiency in killing and moving your way through the crypt

and good luck at making good gold


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea i am clearing like 20-30 seconds

lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone know what I should sell this for? Found it while going through act 2 inferno for the first time.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone know what I should sell this for? Found it while going through act 2 inferno for the first time.
> *snip*


nice find, i'd say around 25m but a little lower if you want it to sell quick (Lowest i'd list it for personally is 19.9).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here's my current Demon Hunter build. Played through the whimsical level the other night and got me the RAINBOW Sword!!!







Stats are not that great, but it sure is amusing to run around Inferno ACT 1 in a public game











LINK: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyp36rmax-1648/hero/181980


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nice find, i'd say around 25m but a little lower if you want it to sell quick (Lowest i'd list it for personally is 19.9).


loll 25mil for that?

you must be kidding...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> loll 25mil for that?
> you must be kidding...


This. I'll say it will pull five. Maybe.


----------



## StaticFX

Maybe. I would list it for 1m no buyout.


----------



## Sainesk

nice to see a quiver with over 200 dex, vit, crit and discp for under 24m, oh wait - maybe they're invisible...? most OCNers don't know their AH prices very well which i've proved more than once like when I was told a weapon isn't worth over 1mil which I ended up selling for $70+.

If that quiver doesn't sell for at least 14m i'll give 1m each to the 3 posters above me if they want it, and 2m to Crazy for wrongly getting his/her hopes up.


----------



## Fr0sty

it only has 5 disc.. wich is worthless

i had a quiver with 10disc.. hatred regen 180+ dex 8.0% crit elemental arrow buff 14% attack speed yet no one bit for 1mil ... yet this crap is supose to sell for 15 let alone 25... give me a break ...

its a good one but not a great one


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nice to see a quiver with over 200 dex, vit, crit and discp for under 24m, oh wait - maybe they're invisible...? most OCNers don't know their AH prices very well which i've proved more than once like when I was told a weapon isn't worth over 1mil which I ended up selling for $70+.
> If that quiver doesn't sell for at least 14m i'll give 1m each to the 3 posters above me if they want it.


Indeed. I think its just misinformation though. Your best bet is to search the AH for similar stat quivers and price it around them. I was told that a ring i had was only worth about 10mil but a search showed it much higher. So i posted it for 40mil and the last bid i saw on it before i left for work was 60mil


----------



## Fr0sty

just because someone who has tons of gold and purchased something doesnt mean its worth that much

and btw comparing a quiver to a ring isnt the same thing.. rings are selling for way more then they are worth


----------



## Jaygel

My first big sale ever!!!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> 
> My first big sale ever!!!










What were the stats on that?


----------



## Jaygel

I was trying to mouse over and ss it, but i have no idea how lol.

44str
84vit
8% attack speed
35% crit dmg
4.5% crit chance

If i remember correctly. Out to dinner with the wife at the moment lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> 
> My first big sale ever!!!


i am jelly


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i am jelly


I found a witching hour last night too...so I'm hoping for a good sale from that. Persistence finally paid off!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> nice to see a quiver with over 200 dex, vit, crit and discp for under 24m, oh wait - maybe they're invisible...? most OCNers don't know their AH prices very well which i've proved more than once like when I was told a weapon isn't worth over 1mil which I ended up selling for $70+.
> If that quiver doesn't sell for at least 14m i'll give 1m each to the 3 posters above me if they want it, and 2m to Crazy for wrongly getting his/her hopes up.


THIS! I sold a quiver slightly worse than this for 20 mil a week ago... funny how people are quick to bash


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> If that quiver doesn't sell for at least 14m i'll give 1m each to the 3 posters above me if they want it, and 2m to Crazy for wrongly getting his/her hopes up.


wow, If I would have known it's that easy to make gold, I woulda tried that strat a long time ago.
Everyone in this thread is wrong about everything they have ever said.
Send all your monies to my account. thanks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> I found a witching hour last night too...so I'm hoping for a good sale from that. Persistence finally paid off!


inteligence on that witching hour?


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> inteligence on that witching hour?


yep..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> yep..


interesting stats on there :O

i'd be willing to farm for 1week straight up for that item


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> yep..


A PERFECT CRIT ROLL! Dude, if only that intel was over 100 and that attack speed was 9%... that thing would be worth so much gold it wouldn't even be funny... Still very nice though. I am still thinking about the one i sold for 127 mil everyday... with regret... I hope i can find another one. Wouldnt have anywhere near the stats as the one i sold though.


----------



## AllGamer

you can easily sell that for $250 or what ever it's worth of $ in gold

that thing has perfect rolls on every important stats for a DH
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone know what I should sell this for? Found it while going through act 2 inferno for the first time.


----------



## jbobb

Anyone know for sure that legendary level 63 items can only be found in Act 3 and 4 inferno? This is what I have heard, but not positive. If so, may need to stop farming act 1 and farm act 3 with a little lower MF.


----------



## MaxFTW

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/1002656

Ok now look at my boots.

Im wondering what to do, Get rid of vit so i can get some +160 str boots with +300 LPS?

I need some new pants too tbh


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/1002656
> Ok now look at my boots.
> Im wondering what to do, Get rid of vit so i can get some +160 str boots with +300 LPS?
> I need some new pants too tbh


Must be able to find boots with 180+ strenght, 100+ vitality and 250+ LPS for not to much gold.

Are you stuck on act 4 to ?

I can only make little progress in act4 with lots of dieing








Need to stack more crit chance and crit damage i think but its sooooooo expensive. _

My profile:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/306955_


----------



## Erick Silver

Heres my Main played character: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/RobandShelly-1721/hero/26314728

And what is this Goldskin I see being talked about? Where can I get one?

Nevermind on the Goldskin. Found it. Now....I need to get one eventually.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I sold my quiver for 18m. It took awhile to sell so I think that wasn't undervalued... maybe I got lucky and someone was desperate. Thanks for all the suggestions.

I spent maybe 1m total on my monk, so this is a pretty big windfall for him lol.


----------



## StaticFX

18!!! Insane. I can't sell anything for that. Even though I see other items that I have priced high. Awesome.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Man Im having a really dry spell lately on loot. Im clearing act 3 and getting brimstones and vendors, almost nothing to sell, its pretty annoying. Im paragon 35 now but I have a hard time playing for long without getting bored. I've been playing in arranged groups a lot now and its fun but it lags so bad for some reason which makes using ToC really hard. I clear faster by myself too with few deaths so its preferable to me still. Maybe if I had people with similar gear it might be worthwhile.

Also it lags so much, so much lag, rubberbanding, and lag spikes.

Also I got my wiz a sick skorn so he has 127k dps and I can clear act 3 with archon or RoF which is fun, also destroys everything on team games assuming my group is at least semi act 3 capable (hint, they arent). Even in 4player games trash just melts instantly and I do very well vs elites, a nice SoJ might help with that.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Must be able to find boots with 180+ strenght, 100+ vitality and 250+ LPS for not to much gold.
> Are you stuck on act 4 to ?
> I can only make little progress in act4 with lots of dieing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to stack more crit chance and crit damage i think but its sooooooo expensive. _
> My profile:
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/306955_


i dont even think i can get past act 1 solo, i just join random farmers

Also getting boots with that spec is in high demand for starters its already rare to find 160 str and 100 vital boots with anything over 180 LPS

Plus anything over 500 is expensive, Highest amount of gold i had in my pocket was 850k thats like pocket change for most players


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Must be able to find boots with 180+ strenght, 100+ vitality and 250+ LPS for not to much gold.
> Are you stuck on act 4 to ?
> I can only make little progress in act4 with lots of dieing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to stack more crit chance and crit damage i think but its sooooooo expensive. _
> My profile:
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/306955_
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even think i can get past act 1 solo, i just join random farmers
> 
> Also getting boots with that spec is in high demand for starters its already rare to find 160 str and 100 vital boots with anything over 180 LPS
> 
> Plus anything over 500 is expensive, Highest amount of gold i had in my pocket was 850k thats like pocket change for most players
Click to expand...

What character do you play?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> i dont even think i can get past act 1 solo, i just join random farmers
> Also getting boots with that spec is in high demand for starters its already rare to find 160 str and 100 vital boots with anything over 180 LPS
> Plus anything over 500 is expensive, Highest amount of gold i had in my pocket was 850k thats like pocket change for most players


Yeah 850K is pocket change.

You only need to find 1 or 2 good items to sell to be in with the rest though.

I sold 2 things for together over 65 million gold wich got me a nice gear set and i can easely farm act3 solo.
I only play solo though, hate playing in groups lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What character do you play?


He is a Barbarian


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/1002656
> Ok now look at my boots.
> Im wondering what to do, Get rid of vit so i can get some +160 str boots with +300 LPS?
> I need some new pants too tbh


You need to get some resist...


----------



## StaticFX

And you need a better weapon. That's low dps.


----------



## Bigm

Been gone a while, just installed the game again...worth playing it yet?


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Been gone a while, just installed the game again...worth playing it yet?


Why don't you try playing it and make the decision for yourself?


----------



## jbobb

Anyone know what this would be worth or where to start pricing maybe. I haven't quite got the hang of pricing items yet....getting there though. Thanks.


----------



## Fr0sty

frenzy shrine madness

so close to 250k dps


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Been gone a while, just installed the game again...worth playing it yet?


eh its still just endless grinding with no real purpose.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> eh its still just endless grinding with no real purpose.


someday when pvp will be there it will have a purpose


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> someday when pvp will be there it will have a purpose


dont get me wrong i like the game 100 time better since 1.04 (it was total garbage before hand) it just feels like it's all pointless. Like right now all I can upgrade on my char costs like 20 million gold since i got everything else. I am not gonna farm 20mil gold for one item id be more likely to sell that gold on the rmah lol.

I guess unless the pvp sucks which is a strong possibility if someone like my dh or my friends wiz can just 1 shot anyone b4 they get close lol.

My opinion is the game sucks compared to d2 its really a shame they had 10 years and this is the best they could come up with.

Heres an example of why I think it's pointless I have farmed for maybe 30-40 hours since 1.04 came out and I started playing again. Ive found 4 crap legendaries literally worthless one decent pair of barb boots i sold for 1.7mil. Last night a buddy of mine were playing and he found an awesome triumvirat on an elite in road to alcarnus w/ no stacks and its worth 15mil. One shot he is richer than me which I admit pisses me off after all the time i spent farming.

Its all about luck, you can farm forever and never find anything. Makes it feel pointless oh and he only had lvl 7 paragon at the time and i've got 19 lol


----------



## ZaG

Any one up to farm? Act 3

Recon775#1561


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> eh its still just endless grinding with no real purpose.


Thanks, that's what I wanted to know. Might give it a shot though since 1.04 supposedly fixed a few things I had issues with.


----------



## StaticFX

People seem to forget that d2 was not great at first. It wasn't till the patches and expansions that it really got good. In 2 years .... D3 will be fantastic! Lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> People seem to forget that d2 was not great at first. It wasn't till the patches and expansions that it really got good. In 2 years .... D3 will be fantastic auction house simulator!


FTFY.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG*
> 
> Any one up to farm? Act 3
> Recon775#1561


you have teamspeak?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Anyone looking for more people to game with of all skill levels? Most of us farm A3 Inferno easily, but plenty in lower levels also. Join me @ Divine Knights just register for the forums, and then apply for the PC/Diablo3 division. They have an active mumble server for those with a mic. Active/casual members are welcome, and only requirement is to sign in to the site every once in a while, play Diablo sometimes, and have respect for fellow members


----------



## vipergtrdj

I havent been working on my barb for a while now (since he completely sucks in Inferno Act 2). Anyone mind telling me what I should change/ improve?
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Scoobarudj-1514/hero/4766319

I am pretty broke in terms of gold ...... I do have a lvl55 Monk (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Scoobarudj-1514/hero/14893873) that I have been playing to try making more gold.


----------



## jbobb

Found some decent gloves today. Nice vitality and perfect CC role along with some attack speed. Wish they ended up having intelligence instead of strength though for my WD.


----------



## MasterRy88

Ok so I was able to farm act 1 effortlessly and I got through act 2 only died a few times. Act 3 is a whole new beast though. Can someone suggest some items to improve on that would help me be able to farm Act 3?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MasterRy88-1441/hero/6505039


----------



## StaticFX

Ok. 80k dps DH (no ss). What's the best build for farming act 3? And where in a3? Thanks


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok. 80k dps DH (no ss). What's the best build for farming act 3? And where in a3? Thanks


Evasive fire, caltrops, toc, loaded for bear, gloom, maybe smoke screen. Earlier in act3 easier.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok. 80k dps DH (no ss). What's the best build for farming act 3? And where in a3? Thanks


I use:
Hungering Arrow >> Devouring Arrow
Rapid Fire >> Fire Support
Caltrops >> Jagged spikes
Smoke Screen >> Lingering Fog
Preparation >> Battle Scars
Sentry >> Spitfire Turret
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#acYVkX!eTY!YbbbaZ

I start with Siegebreaker quest and then first go to the Keep Depths to get 5 NV stacks and then do the siegebreaker run.

I use this for goldfarming in Act1 Inferno
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/306955

With Ferrets and 5 NV stacks i have 335% extra gold find


----------



## Fr0sty

got a new super sick upgrade









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758 elites better watch out


----------



## Cotton

Nice SoJ









I recently made it to a 2 & 2 set. I still want so many things worth so much gold, it is disheartening haha.


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> got a new super sick upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758 elites better watch out


Nice find man!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok. 80k dps DH (no ss). What's the best build for farming act 3? And where in a3? Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Evasive fire, caltrops, toc, loaded for bear, gloom, maybe smoke screen. Earlier in act3 easier.


Pretty much this,except if you are having problems farming act 3 in any part you are better off in act 1 still, of course accounting for learning act 3 first. EA/MS are also good, and of course HA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I use:
> Rapid Fire >> Fire Support
> Caltrops >> Jagged spikes
> Preparation >> Battle Scars
> Sentry >> Spitfire Turret
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#acYVkX!eTY!YbbbaZ


Rapid fire is horrible. Take it off your bars and never look back. EA, CA, or MS are the good ones. Rapid Fire is complete and utter trash. I cant stress how terrible it is.

Battle scars and sentry are also a waste. More disc = more survival. If you can stand in an area long enough to use a sentry you need to go back to act 1, and battlescars vs more disc? 60% of your hp should be nothing. This is ok while leveling but at 60 its pointless. Gloom will heal you more often for the extra disc u get with backup plan.

That caltrops is the dmg one IIRC, its bad. use the root or dont use it at all. The only niche it had is gone. The dmg sucks and snares arent any good in inferno.

Your general problem is you are wasting a ton of disc trying to solve problems but you are just wasting disc. You use RF so u want caltrops, but now you are spending disc to do terrible damage. Then you get a turret cuz ur standing still in one area so long you think its worth it, even in this case its not. Then you need to heal a lot because you use terrible abilities so you cheat yourself of more disc with battle scars since you force yourself to stand still too much. You should be mobile and using disc on bat, vault, gloom, or smokescreen. Disc is for defense until you get good gear then you can use it offensively.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Rapid fire is horrible. Take it off your bars and never look back. EA, CA, or MS are the good ones. Rapid Fire is complete and utter trash. I cant stress how terrible it is.
> Battle scars and sentry are also a waste. More disc = more survival. If you can stand in an area long enough to use a sentry you need to go back to act 1, and battlescars vs more disc? 60% of your hp should be nothing. This is ok while leveling but at 60 its pointless. Gloom will heal you more often for the extra disc u get with backup plan.
> That caltrops is the dmg one IIRC, its bad. use the root or dont use it at all. The only niche it had is gone. The dmg sucks and snares arent any good in inferno.
> Your general problem is you are wasting a ton of disc trying to solve problems but you are just wasting disc. You use RF so u want caltrops, but now you are spending disc to do terrible damage. Then you get a turret cuz ur standing still in one area so long you think its worth it, even in this case its not. Then you need to heal a lot because you use terrible abilities so you cheat yourself of more disc with battle scars since you force yourself to stand still too much. You should be mobile and using disc on bat, vault, gloom, or smokescreen. Disc is for defense until you get good gear then you can use it offensively.


This. I don't mean to be mean, but I coughed in horror when I saw your build.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> Nice find man!


got in on the ah for cheap.. considering some half rolled crap stone of jordans would sell for 40mil i didnt expect to see this one be at 20some odd millions within the last hour of bidding so i stuck in and i outbit one guy at the last minute









even tho i lose a bit of pure sheet dps i gain alot of real world dps in the sense that my dart does so much more dmg versus elites

now off to farm and accumulate gold for a witching hour and ice climber boots


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone want to farm? Im pretty good DH....send me a PM hate farming alone lol


----------



## MaxFTW

dis good? :3


----------



## x8x

Hi guys, I not sure what these 2 items where worth, so I was wondering if anyone could help me out?

Lacuni Prowlers
228 Armor
+138 Intelligence
+57 Vitality
+40 Resistance to All Elements
Attack Speed Increased by 8%.
+12% Movement Speed
Melee attackers take 133 damage

Blackthorne's Surcoat
425 Armor
+41 Dexterity
+266 Vitality
+75 Resistance to All Elements
+20% Extra Gold from Monsters
Reduces damage from ranged attacks
+3 Sockets

Those r the 2 items n there stats.
Thanks!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x8x*
> 
> Hi guys, I not sure what these 2 items where worth, so I was wondering if anyone could help me out?
> Lacuni Prowlers
> 228 Armor
> +138 Intelligence
> +57 Vitality
> +40 Resistance to All Elements
> Attack Speed Increased by 8%.
> +12% Movement Speed
> Melee attackers take 133 damage
> Blackthorne's Surcoat
> 425 Armor
> +41 Dexterity
> +266 Vitality
> +75 Resistance to All Elements
> +20% Extra Gold from Monsters
> Reduces damage from ranged attacks
> +3 Sockets
> Those r the 2 items n there stats.
> Thanks!


Both terrible. Buy them from you for 2 gold. 

Really though, those are very good. At first I thought you said 266 dex on the sugar coat, and I was having trouble grasping how much it was worth, but it's still very good.


----------



## Fr0sty

just got a tyrial might legendary chest armor.. 190 strenght... why oh why its not int











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> dis good? :3


i'd salvage that in a hurry


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x8x*
> 
> Hi guys, I not sure what these 2 items where worth, so I was wondering if anyone could help me out?
> Lacuni Prowlers
> 228 Armor
> +138 Intelligence
> +57 Vitality
> +40 Resistance to All Elements
> Attack Speed Increased by 8%.
> +12% Movement Speed
> Melee attackers take 133 damage
> Blackthorne's Surcoat
> 425 Armor
> +41 Dexterity
> +266 Vitality
> +75 Resistance to All Elements
> +20% Extra Gold from Monsters
> Reduces damage from ranged attacks
> +3 Sockets
> Those r the 2 items n there stats.
> Thanks!


the lacuni are worth alot.. check out the auction house but 138 int is worth at least 60 to 80mil

if not more

dunno about the blackthorne tho


----------



## Zantrill

Diablo 3 and Battle.net... you will never see me again...

The responce I got from a hacked account email I sent....
Quote:


> This is an automatic message to let you know that Blizzard Entertainment's Hacks & Anti-Piracy team has received your report.
> 
> Due to the volume of email we receive, *this may be the only response you receive from us regarding this report*. Rest assured that your report will be handled appropriately.
> 
> The hacks mailbox is unable to provide support for the following issues:
> 
> -Recovering lost or stolen Battle.net accounts.
> -Replacing damaged, lost, or *stolen CD keys.*
> *-Replacing lost or stolen in-game items.
> -Requests for technical support* or gameplay hints.


Yep... This was a long email that said one thing... "sorry... can't help you... you are screwed! hahahaha... thanks for playing..







"

jack assess


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Rapid fire is horrible. Take it off your bars and never look back. EA, CA, or MS are the good ones. Rapid Fire is complete and utter trash. I cant stress how terrible it is.
> Battle scars and sentry are also a waste. More disc = more survival. If you can stand in an area long enough to use a sentry you need to go back to act 1, and battlescars vs more disc? 60% of your hp should be nothing. This is ok while leveling but at 60 its pointless. Gloom will heal you more often for the extra disc u get with backup plan.
> That caltrops is the dmg one IIRC, its bad. use the root or dont use it at all. The only niche it had is gone. The dmg sucks and snares arent any good in inferno.
> Your general problem is you are wasting a ton of disc trying to solve problems but you are just wasting disc. You use RF so u want caltrops, but now you are spending disc to do terrible damage. Then you get a turret cuz ur standing still in one area so long you think its worth it, even in this case its not. Then you need to heal a lot because you use terrible abilities so you cheat yourself of more disc with battle scars since you force yourself to stand still too much. You should be mobile and using disc on bat, vault, gloom, or smokescreen. Disc is for defense until you get good gear then you can use it offensively.


Another was asking what skills to use, i didnt come asking for advice









I'm fine with the skills i use and have act3 on farm and i think rapid fire does a truck load of damage.

I use the turret to shoot through doors/fence's and other places i cant reach, mobs are to stupid to come to me and get killed by the turret, even elite's








I could do without it but i like that little thing.
Btw, the turret scale's with your own dps and my dps is 82K without SS.

I could maybe look into changing caltrops though.... the damage it does isnt that great but i do like the slowing part of it.

Also i dont feel like walking around with the same skills as every other DH, only when i got to act3 i started to use Smoke Screen and so far i have done everything solo.
I dont fallow fashion like all the sheeps, when people go right i go left









Thanks for your tips though, i will look into it but i dont think ill leave RF ever









Btw, dont think i'm mad because you critise my build, i like good constructive criticism








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Diablo 3 and Battle.net... you will never see me again...
> The responce I got from a hacked account email I sent....
> Yep... This was a long email that said one thing... "sorry... can't help you... you are screwed! hahahaha... thanks for playing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> jack assess


Dont worry you will get it back, you have the serial and you have the awnser to your secret qeustion


----------



## Fr0sty

died on azmodan and i decided to change my runes on 2 skills so i could spam bears to get my revenge but yondergod said "what if you were to get a legendary" well i lost my nephalem yet i still got a legendary..

proof bellow 

+ its wd specific set







getting some good upgrade lately


----------



## TheYonderGod

inb4Frosty







Edit: damnit, I was too slow

Me and frosty, about the kill Azmodan:
Frosty: wait I'm going to go back to town to change a skill to kill him faster
Me: but you'll lose your 5 stacks
Frosty: Who cares, it's not like he's going to drop a set item or something

We kill him, and.....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Diablo 3 and Battle.net... you will never see me again...
> The responce I got from a hacked account email I sent....
> Yep... This was a long email that said one thing... "sorry... can't help you... you are screwed! hahahaha... thanks for playing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> jack assess


ask for a rollback saying your acount was hacked.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> dis good? :3


it is ok if you have a WD you want to level, be worth using in Hell. Not so good in inferno.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Someone on trade chat last night was looking to trade his nat's gaze for a puzzle ring. I offered him 20m for it and got it and than flipped it on the AH for 50m. I originally listed it for 80m than 60m but I got impatient so I lowered it to 50m and it was sold instantly. I probably should of left it at 60m.


Now that I was balling, I bought all new gear for my DH and now I'm able to farm Act 3 with MF and GF gear. Here is my DH
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/iFarted-1837/hero/10149230

Feel free to hit me up if anyone wants to farm Act 3 with me, BT iFarted#1837


----------



## LexDiamonds

Well just to whine and moan a bit... I have got the stiff arm since the 1.04 patch. I am lvl 14 paragon and have gotten ZERO legendaries. Not speed leveling either, have a %25exp helm jewel and thats it. Ran act 1-2 many many times with just total dissapointment. I have %150 MF-GF that scales up to around %200ish after NV stacks. MEH!

Grats to those getting good drops thou!


----------



## StaticFX

Ive gotten a few. Only one good one in the 280+ hrs of gameplay. Some people just have better luck than us. Lol


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> got in on the ah for cheap.. considering some half rolled crap stone of jordans would sell for 40mil i didnt expect to see this one be at 20some odd millions within the last hour of bidding so i stuck in and i outbit one guy at the last minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even tho i lose a bit of pure sheet dps i gain alot of real world dps in the sense that my dart does so much more dmg versus elites
> now off to farm and accumulate gold for a witching hour and ice climber boots


Heck of a steal! My witching hour ended up selling for $90 on the RMAH


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Well just to whine and moan a bit... I have got the stiff arm since the 1.04 patch. I am lvl 14 paragon and have gotten ZERO legendaries. Not speed leveling either, have a %25exp helm jewel and thats it. Ran act 1-2 many many times with just total dissapointment. I have %150 MF-GF that scales up to around %200ish after NV stacks. MEH!
> Grats to those getting good drops thou!


worry less about mf and more about good gear to repeatedly do act3 runs in. I run a few full clears of a3 a day, and have got 3 set items and a few legendaries. Most runs bring me utter vendor crap, then bam! IK helm. I don't use xp gems or equipment, just do some group runs and have fun playing.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> worry less about mf and more about good gear to repeatedly do act3 runs in. I run a few full clears of a3 a day, and have got 3 set items and a few legendaries. Most runs bring me utter vendor crap, then bam! IK helm. I don't use xp gems or equipment, just do some group runs and have fun playing.


I'm WBaS, and I approve this message. (Although I do use Xp gem).


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Well just to whine and moan a bit... I have got the stiff arm since the 1.04 patch. I am lvl 14 paragon and have gotten ZERO legendaries. Not speed leveling either, have a %25exp helm jewel and thats it. Ran act 1-2 many many times with just total dissapointment. I have %150 MF-GF that scales up to around %200ish after NV stacks. MEH!
> Grats to those getting good drops thou!


Yeh you can have really bad luck. Im in a horrible dry run as well. I get legendaries but they are really just brimstones. I havent got a good drop in a long time. But I had 403% MF on kill and like 230% passive. I suggest you start swapping to MF if you havent been, it really helps.

But there is no reason to not be doing act 3 now that its so ez. Rares arent worth nearly as much anymore so you really need to do act 3 for a chance at decent legs. Group if you have to but everyone should be in act 3 now. Its worth it to buy gold to do it or else your just farming crap. Every class should be easily capable of farming act 3 with 10m gold in gear just casually browsing AH. I just geared my WD for a few million not even knowing what I was doing and he does pretty well in act 3.


----------



## LexDiamonds

Sounds like Act3 is everyones Soup D' Jour right now. I admit that when farming act1 got boring, I was able to move right thru act 2 without much trouble... but Act3 is tough for me right now. That first train that comes down the first staircase on the signal fires section ran me over pretty bad the first time I tried it.

I spent the 5mil I had on some incremental upgrades last night.

Geared for dmg/saftey, my wiz has about 26k dps, 9k armor, 600-700 resist all.

My opinion is that 3% life steal is better than 800ish or so life on hit, using disintegrate as my main damage device.. anyone else have an opinion on LoH vs life steal?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Sounds like Act3 is everyones Soup D' Jour right now. I admit that when farming act1 got boring, I was able to move right thru act 2 without much trouble... but Act3 is tough for me right now. That first train that comes down the first staircase on the signal fires section ran me over pretty bad the first time I tried it.
> I spent the 5mil I had on some incremental upgrades last night.
> Geared for dmg/saftey, my wiz has about 26k dps, 9k armor, 600-700 resist all.
> My opinion is that 3% life steal is better than 800ish or so life on hit, using disintegrate as my main damage device.. anyone else have an opinion on LoH vs life steal?


that 700 resist all is it with an armor buff?


----------



## LexDiamonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that 700 resist all is it with an armor buff?


I dont believe wizards have an all resistance buff per se... 700 is what I have thru gear, the 9k armor is buffed via Energy Armor.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> I dont believe wizards have an all resistance buff per se... 700 is what I have thru gear, the 9k armor is buffed via Energy Armor.


I think he was asking if you use the Prismatic rune for Energy Armor. Prismatic increases all of your resistances by 40% while Energy Armor is active.


----------



## Fr0sty

prismatic armor rune on energy armor gives you 40% all res buff


----------



## LexDiamonds

Interesting. I had to go read what runes were available as I have been using the same one forever.. I use the one that increases arcane by 20 instead of decreasing by 20.

While the huge boost in resistances would be nice (would put me well over 1000) I am constantly OOM anyhow trying to beat things down. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Interesting. I had to go read what runes were available as I have been using the same one forever.. I use the one that increases arcane by 20 instead of decreasing by 20.
> While the huge boost in resistances would be nice (would put me well over 1000) I am constantly OOM anyhow trying to beat things down. Decisions decisions.


use archon instead of disentegrate.. archon gives you more resist and armor and its a huge dps spell

so why not


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Interesting. I had to go read what runes were available as I have been using the same one forever.. I use the one that increases arcane by 20 instead of decreasing by 20.
> While the huge boost in resistances would be nice (would put me well over 1000) I am constantly OOM anyhow trying to beat things down. Decisions decisions.


why don't you post your stats and skill selection so we can help you better? You're farming a1/2 claiming a3 is too hard, yet you don't seem to have knowledge of the skills/runes available to you. Your AR is quite high, but without a proper defensive skillset to back it up, you're going to have some difficulties, especially with some of the more frustrating elite combinations. Choose a viable playstyle that you enjoy or brings you the most loot (whichever you would rather have) and gear around that. Honestly, slowwalking through act3 is probably going to get you bigger rewards (over time) then quick butcher runs.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

This game really is garbage all these hours ive spent farming a-3 and not one good item. Yet every game im in with 3-4 people in a-3 someone gets something worth atleast a couple million.

I spent all this time farming a-1 to get money for gear for a-2/3 and it's all been a waste of time.

Call me a whiner if you want but I bet I am better at the game then you are even if you are rich it's all luck.

I can mow down stuff in a-3 and not die too much but it's pointless for me since the game hates me.

Oh well I came back for a little over a week after 1.04 and im about done again lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> This game really is garbage all these hours ive spent farming a-3 and not one good item. Yet every game im in with 3-4 people in a-3 someone gets something worth atleast a couple million.
> I spent all this time farming a-1 to get money for gear for a-2/3 and it's all been a waste of time.
> Call me a whiner if you want but I bet I am better at the game then you are even if you are rich it's all luck.
> I can mow down stuff in a-3 and not die too much but it's pointless for me since the game hates me.
> Oh well I came back for a little over a week after 1.04 and im about done again lol.


do you have any clue how much time it took me to find those 2 good but just ok drops?

just about 700hours on my wd

dont expect stuff to drops every game and enjoy the fun of playing in groups


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> do you have any clue how much time it took me to find those 2 good but just ok drops?
> just about 700hours on my wd
> dont expect stuff to drops every game and enjoy the fun of playing in groups


lol i expect to find SOMETHING OF VALUE every 30-40 hours id hope lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol i expect to find SOMETHING OF VALUE every 30-40 hours id hope lol


how high is your magic find?


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol i expect to find SOMETHING OF VALUE every 30-40 hours id hope lol


I'm up to about 175 hours played on my WD, and i finally just found something of value. It's different for everyone...my best advice is try to get your MF as high as possible, maybe even try to get some overgeared friends to carry you through some A3 runs with you wearing max MF gear.


----------



## Jaygel

I have noticed that about 300 MF seems to be the magic number for me, so i try to do everything i can to stay above that with a 5NV stack


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I get plenty of lvl 63 items in act 3 even a decent amount in act2 just they all suck, getting rare stuff isnt the problem hell ive gotten 4 legendries in the last 10 days or so just everything is garbage thats the issue. Yea my mf is 60% w/ no stacks lol and thats all from my paragon. I was doing a run with another DH from here who bought millions worth of MF gear and he said he doesn't find crap either.

The loot system just blows and some people have all the luck, atleast in D2 if you put in the hours You would find some good stuff.

It's really all a scam because they want you to spend money at RMAH so they can get their % of it.

Never gonna get another dime from me I just want to make atleast $60 so i can say I payed nothing for it hahahahahaahah!

When I do act-1 runs I have some decent gold find gear I can wear and get a high gold find % and make some decent money while still steam rolling. If I tried to run around a-3 with mf gear on I'm sure i'd get owned since I am a glass cannon.... I need to be putting out high dps to stay alive.

So My options are farm act 1 for gold (with my gf gear on) endlessly and just buy the stuff I want (since farming a-3 seems to be worthless and not possible if i wear mf gear)

My next upgrade is way too expensive anyway so who knows.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I get plenty of lvl 63 items in act 3 even a decent amount in act2 just they all suck, getting rare stuff isnt the problem hell ive gotten 4 legendries in the last 10 days or so just everything is garbage thats the issue. Yea my mf is 60% w/ no stacks lol and thats all from my paragon. I was doing a run with another DH from here who bought millions worth of MF gear and he said he doesn't find crap either.
> The loot system just blows and some people have all the luck, atleast in D2 if you put in the hours You would find some good stuff.
> It's really all a scam because they want you to spend money at RMAH so they can get their % of it.
> Never gonna get another dime from me I just want to make atleast $60 so i can say I payed nothing for it hahahahahaahah!
> When I do act-1 runs I have some decent gold find gear I can wear and get a high gold find % and make some decent money while still steam rolling. If I tried to run around a-3 with mf gear on I'm sure i'd get owned since I am a glass cannon.... I need to be putting out high dps to stay alive.
> So My options are farm act 1 for gold (with my gf gear on) endlessly and just buy the stuff I want (since farming a-3 seems to be worthless and not possible if i wear mf gear)
> My next upgrade is way too expensive anyway so who knows.


magic find affects the rolls.. because to need certain amount of int on a piece requires a double roll. and magic find affects that

that is why more magic find helps make bad items better


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> magic find affects the rolls.. because to need certain amount of int on a piece requires a double roll. and magic find affects that
> that is why more magic find helps make bad items better


not sure on that one.. I remember seeing somewhere that the item stats arent decided till you identify so if thats true then you could farm items in whatever gear and just identify them in mf gear?

I could be wrong but it is called Magic Find not Magic makes bad items better, so doesn't that mean it just helps you find more?

Pretty sure you are wrong but who knows I could be wrong, Getting a lvl 63 item just means it has a chance to be better than a 62, if you find a 62 with all the mf gear in the world its not gonna make it better than most 63's thats my line of thinking.


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> not sure on that one.. I remember seeing somewhere that the item stats arent decided till you identify so if thats true then you could farm items in whatever gear and just identify them in mf gear?
> I could be wrong but it is called Magic Find not Magic makes bad items better, so doesn't that mean it just helps you find more?
> Pretty sure you are wrong but who knows I could be wrong, Getting a lvl 63 item just means it has a chance to be better than a 62, if you find a 62 with all the mf gear in the world its not gonna make it better than most 63's thats my line of thinking.


Not sure about MF affecting rolls on itema, but i am 100% confident that rolls are determines when the item drops, not when identified. That was why there was the whole undient item 'scandal' that got patched. People could get the item code off an unidentified item, match it with a listing of the roll identifiers, and determine how good the item was going to be before it was identified.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> not sure on that one.. I remember seeing somewhere that the item stats arent decided till you identify so if thats true then you could farm items in whatever gear and just identify them in mf gear?
> I could be wrong but it is called Magic Find not Magic makes bad items better, so doesn't that mean it just helps you find more?
> Pretty sure you are wrong but who knows I could be wrong, Getting a lvl 63 item just means it has a chance to be better than a 62, if you find a 62 with all the mf gear in the world its not gonna make it better than most 63's thats my line of thinking.


the items stats are decided when you drop them.. not when you id them...

go to the blizzard website it explains mf and getting more affixes means you can have more of the same affix.. because double rolling an affix is a possibility wich makes a bad item a better one


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so why do you even have to id then?


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so why do you even have to id then?


Because identifying items has been part of the game the entire series.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha thats funny but makes sense


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> This game really is garbage all these hours ive spent farming a-3 and not one good item. Yet every game im in with 3-4 people in a-3 someone gets something worth atleast a couple million.
> I spent all this time farming a-1 to get money for gear for a-2/3 and it's all been a waste of time.
> Call me a whiner if you want *but I bet I am better at the game then you are* even if you are rich it's all luck.
> I can mow down stuff in a-3 and not die too much but it's pointless for me since the game hates me.
> Oh well I came back for a little over a week after 1.04 and im about done again lol.


wow.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> wow.


yup have yet to meet a better dh than me just people who have 50M of gear

gear has nothing to do with skill in d3 obviously... since you can buy it.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LexDiamonds*
> 
> Sounds like Act3 is everyones Soup D' Jour right now. I admit that when farming act1 got boring, I was able to move right thru act 2 without much trouble... but Act3 is tough for me right now. That first train that comes down the first staircase on the signal fires section ran me over pretty bad the first time I tried it.
> I spent the 5mil I had on some incremental upgrades last night.
> Geared for dmg/saftey, my wiz has about 26k dps, 9k armor, 600-700 resist all.
> My opinion is that 3% life steal is better than 800ish or so life on hit, using disintegrate as my main damage device.. anyone else have an opinion on LoH vs life steal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> use archon instead of disentegrate.. archon gives you more resist and armor and its a huge dps spell
> so why not


Disintegrate, RoF, and archon builds require extremely good gear to pull off. You need a ton of crit for archon just to have uptime and you need a really good 2h and a lot of resist and other stats. Dont use these.

Just be CM/WW. You can built if for a few million easy and its so ez to play its stupid.

This is my wiz build and it has crap gear but I cant die unless I stand in something I shouldnt. 30k hp and 450 AR or something like that and 42k base dps.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#VhXYgO!XgZ!ccZcZZ

Stormchaser procs more CM so I prefer it (over the reduce cost version but continue reading), and that in turn allows me to use prism instead of crystal shell, which lets me spam everything else. I also like the damage mods on time bubble and frost nova but you can pick more survival ones, a lot of people use teleport fracture but I dont see the point personally. It really helps your group if you can stunlock and give 35% more damage to party while also slowing projectiles









For armor you can use prismatic esp if your gear is bad but more crit = more CM = more defense. I have like 45% crit or something and I cant die in act 3, its really stupid. All you do is spam everything literally while keeping ur time bubble and armor up. I think DS is off the "global cooldown" but nova is not and neither are your attack spells, the blase might be I cant remember. Keeping prism up is priority but tbh you can spam 99% of the time.

Crit = APoC
Crit = Defense CDs through CM
Crit = Dmg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> magic find affects the rolls.. because to need certain amount of int on a piece requires a double roll. and magic find affects that
> that is why more magic find helps make bad items better


People keep saying this but its not true as far as I know. MF doesnt increase the number of affixes it just increases the CHANCE of a higher affix rare to drop. So if you had 0% MF and a 1% chance at a 6 affix rare then with 100% MF you would have a 2% chance to get a 6 affix rare, but it wouldnt change a lesser affix rare into a higher one.


----------



## jbobb

Finally found my first set piece since 1.04 patch. Too bad it wasn't a WD item.







Now to sell it or be nice and give it to my friend who is a Monk.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Disintegrate, RoF, and archon builds require extremely good gear to pull off. You need a ton of crit for archon just to have uptime and you need a really good 2h and a lot of resist and other stats. Dont use these.
> Just be CM/WW. You can built if for a few million easy and its so ez to play its stupid.
> This is my wiz build and it has crap gear but I cant die unless I stand in something I shouldnt. 30k hp and 450 AR or something like that and 42k base dps.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#VhXYgO!XgZ!ccZcZZ
> Stormchaser procs more CM so I prefer it (over the reduce cost version but continue reading), and that in turn allows me to use prism instead of crystal shell, which lets me spam everything else. I also like the damage mods on time bubble and frost nova but you can pick more survival ones, a lot of people use teleport fracture but I dont see the point personally. It really helps your group if you can stunlock and give 35% more damage to party while also slowing projectiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For armor you can use prismatic esp if your gear is bad but more crit = more CM = more defense. I have like 45% crit or something and I cant die in act 3, its really stupid. All you do is spam everything literally while keeping ur time bubble and armor up. I think DS is off the "global cooldown" but nova is not and neither are your attack spells, the blase might be I cant remember. Keeping prism up is priority but tbh you can spam 99% of the time.
> Crit = APoC
> Crit = Defense CDs through CM
> Crit = Dmg
> People keep saying this but its not true as far as I know. MF doesnt increase the number of affixes it just increases the CHANCE of a higher affix rare to drop. So if you had 0% MF and a 1% chance at a 6 affix rare then with 100% MF you would have a 2% chance to get a 6 affix rare, but it wouldnt change a lesser affix rare into a higher one.


but getting more affixes means you have more affixes.. but double rolling affixes is a thing of chance but having more affixes to roll gives you more chance to double roll so yes it improves quality of the item in that regard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yup have yet to meet a better dh than me just people who have 50M of gear
> gear has nothing to do with skill in d3 obviously... since you can buy it.


spamming shadow power and playing a turret style of play isnt very skillful

but i hope you dont play that playstyle


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so why do you even have to id then?


If you are unlucky you can sell UN-ID level 63 rare packs and make guaranteed gold, instead of gambling for a good item by doing it yourself.


----------



## Sainesk

what's kept when a hardcore hero dies? the gold and the stuff in their stash? I assume they lose what they're wearing and their inventory?


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Finally found my first set piece since 1.04 patch. Too bad it wasn't a WD item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sell it or be nice and give it to my friend who is a Monk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: set armor


That chest armor is worth atleast 30m. You would probably be the nicest friend ever if you give it to your buddy


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> That chest armor is worth atleast 30m. You would probably be the nicest friend ever if you give it to your buddy


Decided not to be nice. It just sold for $50 on the RMAH. Not sure if I could have got more, but I just undercut the lowest buy now by a bit. Some of the other higher priced ones had more dex and melee resist than mine did.


----------



## rationalthinking

If anyone is looking for an Act III farming partner, add me: Trace #1239


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Decided not to be nice. It just sold for $50 on the RMAH. Not sure if I could have got more, but I just undercut the lowest buy now by a bit. Some of the other higher priced ones had more dex and melee resist than mine did.


That's the perfect way to actually get stuff sold. A lot of the prices you see up are the overpriced ones that aren't selling.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but getting more affixes means you have more affixes.. but double rolling affixes is a thing of chance but having more affixes to roll gives you more chance to double roll so yes it improves quality of the item in that regard
> spamming shadow power and playing a turret style of play isnt very skillful
> but i hope you dont play that playstyle


I don't use turrets nor shadow power...

I use devouring arrow ferret/bat companion ball lightning/multishot vault & smoke screen & preperation


----------



## jbobb

Wow, 1 1/2 runs of Act 3 and I found 2 set items. First found Inna's chest armor last night and found this earlier. Looks like it's not worth as much as Inna's armor though. Amazing I actually found something for my WD I was playing with though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Wow, 1 1/2 runs of Act 3 and I found 2 set items. First found Inna's chest armor last night and found this earlier. Looks like it's not worth as much as Inna's armor though. Amazing I actually found something for my WD I was playing with though.


congrats and just goes to show how stupid the loot tables are in D3 tons of a-3 runs i got jack and you are raking in money, You must be one of the chosen


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> congrats and just goes to show how stupid the loot tables are in D3 tons of a-3 runs i got jack and you are raking in money, You must be one of the chosen


This is what happens when you make loot totally random... At least in D2, I KNEW if I farmed a certain boss enough I would get the item I was looking for. When you farm D3, you never know what you are going to get, just that the great majority of the time, it will be complete crap.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> congrats and just goes to show how stupid the loot tables are in D3 tons of a-3 runs i got jack and you are raking in money, You must be one of the chosen


It has taken me a while though too. Nothing for the longest time, then you hit a streak. The mask ended up dropping from one of the skeletons that falls through the ceiling in the Keep Depths. The Inna's armor was off a treasure goblin that I managed to kill just before he jumped through his portal. Would have majorly sucked if he got away with that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> It has taken me a while though too. Nothing for the longest time, then you hit a streak. The mask ended up dropping from one of the skeletons that falls through the ceiling in the Keep Depths. The Inna's armor was off a treasure goblin that I managed to kill just before he jumped through his portal. Would have majorly sucked if he got away with that.


Treasure Goblins are still the biggest tease ever. Would be cool if you could grab them back through the portal.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Treasure Goblins are still the biggest tease ever. Would be cool if you could grab them back through the portal.


Indeed! I'd borrow the Butcher's chain for that.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> People keep saying this but its not true as far as I know. MF doesnt increase the number of affixes it just increases the CHANCE of a higher affix rare to drop. So if you had 0% MF and a 1% chance at a 6 affix rare then with 100% MF you would have a 2% chance to get a 6 affix rare, but it wouldnt change a lesser affix rare into a higher one.


Blizzard has confirmed that MF does affect the chance on number of affixes on items when dropped in their guide. The main thing that hasn't been brought up here is the whole NV buff misconception. When at 5 stacks you do get a rare from every elite pack but that rare is ALWAYS a 4 affix item making it usually useless unless you get 4 perfect rolls. That is the main reason MF really helps with getting higher quality/statted items.

*There has been rumors that this changed after 1.04 but I have not bothered to check the single rare drops from packs to confirm myself.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is what happens when you make loot totally random... At least in D2, I KNEW if I farmed a certain boss enough I would get the item I was looking for. When you farm D3, you never know what you are going to get, just that the great majority of the time, it will be complete crap.


id say its around 99.9% for me... and yea D2 was awesome i'd spend 3-4 hours farming andariel and get a soj every time (pre-lod), really rewarding game play id'ing those unique rings and praying it was a nagel or something


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Wow, 1 1/2 runs of Act 3 and I found 2 set items. First found Inna's chest armor last night and found this earlier. Looks like it's not worth as much as Inna's armor though. Amazing I actually found something for my WD I was playing with though.


What is your MF%


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Blizzard has confirmed that MF does affect the chance on number of affixes on items when dropped in their guide. The main thing that hasn't been brought up here is the whole NV buff misconception. *When at 5 stacks you do get a rare from every elite pack but that rare is ALWAYS a 4 affix item making it usually useless unless you get 4 perfect rolls*. That is the main reason MF really helps with getting higher quality/statted items.
> *There has been rumors that this changed after 1.04 but I have not bothered to check the single rare drops from packs to confirm myself.


I never noticed that in 1.03 but I did just get a single rare offf a champ pack with 5 NV stacks that has 6 affixes.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Anyone want to play act 3 inf now?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> What is your MF%


220% with 5 stacks.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I never noticed that in 1.03 but I did just get a single rare offf a champ pack with 5 NV stacks that has 6 affixes.


6 affix or 6 modifiers/stats? There are plenty of affixes that have 2 stats like strength and vit but just at a low value. That is how some items get such high stat rolls.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I put it at 5m starting bid/15m buyout not really expecting to get the buyout, but someone did :O


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> 6 affix or 6 modifiers/stats? There are plenty of affixes that have 2 stats like strength and vit but just at a low value. That is how some items get such high stat rolls.


I have no idea about what affixes have 2 stats but it has str, int, dex, thorns, health globe +, and pickup radius.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it at 5m starting bid/15m buyout not really expecting to get the buyout, but someone did :O


nice helmet find in a-3?


----------



## StaticFX

Dude. I have sold a few helms like that for like 3 mil and was happy!!! I need to price them higher!!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Value? Set the price to 25 mil.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1045849/
> 
> Value? Set the price to 25 mil.


don't think its 25 mil but i could be wrong...


----------



## coolmidgetqc

How the F is that worth 25 mil??


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> don't think its 25 mil but i could be wrong...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> How the F is that worth 25 mil??


I dunno if that is eiter, but it doesn't hurt much to list it too high.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea ive found similar armors, not as good but similar and don't think they were worth even 1M gave one to a buddy of mine recently lol


----------



## Fr0sty

i salvage stuff that looks like that unless a friend wants it


----------



## HardwareDecoder

from 25 mil to salvage in a matter of moments, from outer space back to earth lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> from 25 mil to salvage in a matter of moments, from outer space back to earth lol


yeah but then again i sold an item that wasnt worth much more then 300k in my mind to 15mil

so what its worth and how much people are willing to pay is another story

i doubt its that much but he can probably sell that armor for an ok price


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yeah but then again i sold an item that wasnt worth much more then 300k in my mind to 15mil
> so what its worth and how much people are willing to pay is another story
> i doubt its that much but he can probably sell that armor for an ok price


eh I have no idea what its worth but if someone buys it for 25/20/15/10/5/1 MIL then he won the lottery as far as I am concerned.

Found another crap legendary today. Don't mind my **** dps i'm in mf/gf gear for a-1 gold runs









Oh I also had lidless wall but I accidently npc'd it didn't realize for a whole day since it was such a turd


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> eh I have no idea what its worth but if someone buys it for 25/20/15/10/5/1 MIL then he won the lottery as far as I am concerned.
> Found another crap legendary today. Don't mind my **** dps i'm in mf/gf gear for a-1 gold runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I also had lidless wall but I accidently npc'd it didn't realize for a whole day since it was such a turd


dont expect act 1 legendarys to be great

a lidless wall will be good for the proc itself

seriously id rather have that then a stormshield if i were a tanky barb


----------



## HardwareDecoder

nah it was even the worst lidless ever had all kinds of dh mods on it, honestly it deserved to be NPC'D

can i get a price check on these pants?


----------



## -SE7EN-

so i finally got rid of my 4th dog and 20% health pet buff for pierce the veil. pushing 75k dps with a couple of upgrades I got today. Still trying to settle into a build. I really want to like some of these skills, but matched against zombie bears, I just can't justify them.
1. firebats aren't viable to me since i am a pet build (don't have the mana to make it work) and still don't see them being as high overall damage as zombie bears.
2. acid cloud does less damage than zombie bears (and has a higher mana cost) in most cases, and acid rain returns less life on hit than rain of toads.
3. Locust swarm with searing locusts does about 58% dps, while rain of toads does 65% dps and procs LoH quite a bit more. also, kind of use once since damage doesn't stack on new inflicts.
4. monitou doesn't do nearly enough damage. 80-85%dps and only hits one target/shot.
5. spider queen does 42%dps and a lot of the time does not hit even when in proximity of an enemy.
6. sacrifice (zombie dogs) i gave a shot today, pretty terrible skill to me.
-- I feel kind of odd having poison darts AND rain of toads on my skill bar, as both are m1 skills, but I cannot see a good LoH replacement for rain of toads.
*suggestions? I require 3 slots for spirit walk, zombie dogs, and gargantuan. The rest are up for grabs. I do not require non-damage/defensive spells like horrify, confusion, graspofthedead as I have pet tanks and spirit walk if things go wrong. I don't like long cooldown skills like Fetish Army or Big Bad Voodoo. What I am leaning towards is good damage m1 skill and a high damage m2 skill, with some sort of LoH/DoT backup skill.. but am open to others too.

~~final part: 2 runes for poison dart, splinters and flaming dart. Splinters shooting 3 darts for 60% damage each as poison; and flaming shooting 1 dart for 180% damage as fire. With the elemental not meaning anything to me, LoH being even (the 3 splinters proc 1/3 life/hit for 100% and the 1 flaming hits 1/1 life/hit), the base damage being the same, and (I think) crit hits being even over a length of time [ex. (1+1+c3) + (1+1+c3) + (1+1+c3) = 3+3+c9 where the former is splinters and c denotes a crit hit of +200% damage] is that correct? Everyone seems to favor the splinters, but without bad medicine, I cannot tell any difference . Any one care to enlighten me?


----------



## lckylocal

Have you tried soul harvest in your build? That extra 650 int and your choice of 2k+ life per mob or 230% damage depending on rune is always nice


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> nah it was even the worst lidless ever had all kinds of dh mods on it, honestly it deserved to be NPC'D
> can i get a price check on these pants?


Vendor.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha i was waiting for someone to say that, the current bid for the similar 2 pairs is over 5M


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha i was waiting for someone to say that, the current bid for the similar 2 pairs is over 5M


\

He must be lucky. They don't really have anything on them. No sockets. Just mainly Str, Vit and one has Res. The 5 million build was maybe an accident. From lack of sleep, I clicked buy out a couple times. Lost a lot of IGG that way.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> \
> He must be lucky. They don't really have anything on them. No sockets. Just mainly Str, Vit and one has Res. The 5 million build was maybe an accident. From lack of sleep, I clicked buy out a couple times. Lost a lot of IGG that way.


your theory is someone bid 5M by accident? they don't need anything on them when they have 140 str 193 vit 42 all res AND 11mf search for those stats on the AH bro you get like 2 rares and depth diggers which are expensive as hell

and what is IGG ?

I know i'll get atleast 3-4 mil out of those pants.

oh and does anyone on here want to make me an offer on 25 un-id lvl 63 items ?? no idea what they are worth...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> and what is IGG ?.


Probably in game gold.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

if anyone wants to tank for me in a-3 that would be awesome I kill pretty easily.... just don't be squishy please.

we can steamroll a-2 if you'd prefer I pretty much just walk through that..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so i finally got rid of my 4th dog and 20% health pet buff for pierce the veil. pushing 75k dps with a couple of upgrades I got today. Still trying to settle into a build. I really want to like some of these skills, but matched against zombie bears, I just can't justify them.
> 1. firebats aren't viable to me since i am a pet build (don't have the mana to make it work) and still don't see them being as high overall damage as zombie bears.
> 2. acid cloud does less damage than zombie bears (and has a higher mana cost) in most cases, and acid rain returns less life on hit than rain of toads.
> 3. Locust swarm with searing locusts does about 58% dps, while rain of toads does 65% dps and procs LoH quite a bit more. also, kind of use once since damage doesn't stack on new inflicts.
> 4. monitou doesn't do nearly enough damage. 80-85%dps and only hits one target/shot.
> 5. spider queen does 42%dps and a lot of the time does not hit even when in proximity of an enemy.
> 6. sacrifice (zombie dogs) i gave a shot today, pretty terrible skill to me.
> -- I feel kind of odd having poison darts AND rain of toads on my skill bar, as both are m1 skills, but I cannot see a good LoH replacement for rain of toads.
> *suggestions? I require 3 slots for spirit walk, zombie dogs, and gargantuan. The rest are up for grabs. I do not require non-damage/defensive spells like horrify, confusion, graspofthedead as I have pet tanks and spirit walk if things go wrong. I don't like long cooldown skills like Fetish Army or Big Bad Voodoo. What I am leaning towards is good damage m1 skill and a high damage m2 skill, with some sort of LoH/DoT backup skill.. but am open to others too.
> ~~final part: 2 runes for poison dart, splinters and flaming dart. Splinters shooting 3 darts for 60% damage each as poison; and flaming shooting 1 dart for 180% damage as fire. With the elemental not meaning anything to me, LoH being even (the 3 splinters proc 1/3 life/hit for 100% and the 1 flaming hits 1/1 life/hit), the base damage being the same, and (I think) crit hits being even over a length of time [ex. (1+1+c3) + (1+1+c3) + (1+1+c3) = 3+3+c9 where the former is splinters and c denotes a crit hit of +200% damage] is that correct? Everyone seems to favor the splinters, but without bad medicine, I cannot tell any difference . Any one care to enlighten me?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#afUdYT!Yag!accYcZ

and heres a build idea for you.. gruesome feast keeps your dps and resist as high as you can get.. soul harvest with longer duration helps on that too

fierce loyalty is a basic one for any pet builds really.. jungle fortitude could be ditched if you have high hp pool in favor of blood ritual for higher life regen

splinters and zombie bears are obvious for your right and left mouse skills

leeching beast and restless giant are meant for survival of your dog just a bit more and to dps as much as you can vs elites

its what i would run if i had your gears but you might not like it.. who knows until you try it

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7155880/Patch_105_Sneak_Peek-9_13_2012

post for next patch

infernal machine looks like a good concept to add some end game difficulty


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if anyone wants to tank for me in a-3 that would be awesome I kill pretty easily.... just don't be squishy please.
> we can steamroll a-2 if you'd prefer I pretty much just walk through that..


add me up if you wish LIKETHEGUN#1970

I get on at all different times... have a monk that kills quick and runs act 3 easy, but generally use blinding flash instead of cyclone so big packs may stray toward you. I have massive crowd control with my wiz though, who i generally use when playing wit DHs or other glass cannon wizards. Can keep very large mobs frozen wit my wiz, but he only does about 45k dps and crits multiple enemies for around 50-60k. My monk has about 41k dps but crits anywhere from 120-150k to 200-300k fully buffed.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> \
> He must be lucky. They don't really have anything on them. No sockets. Just mainly Str, Vit and one has Res. The 5 million build was maybe an accident. From lack of sleep, I clicked buy out a couple times. Lost a lot of IGG that way.
> 
> 
> 
> your theory is someone bid 5M by accident? they don't need anything on them when they have 140 str 193 vit 42 all res AND 11mf search for those stats on the AH bro you get like 2 rares and depth diggers which are expensive as hell
> 
> and what is IGG ?
> 
> I know i'll get atleast 3-4 mil out of those pants.
> 
> oh and does anyone on here want to make me an offer on 25 un-id lvl 63 items ?? no idea what they are worth...
Click to expand...

Maybe is it was 2 weeks after launch they were worth that. But not anymore. I sell stat+life+res to vendors. Let me know if you do get anything over 500,000. I'd be surprised.

IGG is in game gold.

Unid ilvl 63 items, you'll probably have a better chance selling on jsp.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Maybe is it was 2 weeks after launch they were worth that. But not anymore. I sell stat+life+res to vendors. Let me know if you do get anything over 500,000. I'd be surprised.
> IGG is in game gold.
> Unid ilvl 63 items, you'll probably have a better chance selling on jsp.


Pants with str, vit, and res all sell for alot if they are GOOD rolls... period. However, what you said about patch release and timing is 100% accurate. Day of release or maybe it was day after I found firewalkers with crap stats... sold them same day for 11 mil. Now you can buy a pair for 600k wit same stats haha. Pants though, unless they are legend, can't roll anything better for a barb but strength, vitality, and res all... only thing they are lacking is sockets. Therefore, SOMEONE will buy them... maybe not for THAT much gold (btw I cant view pics at work so I don't know the stats in question), but if they are decent rolls... they will sell. I know pants that have mediocre rolls can go for as high as 5 mil for sure with str, vit, and res all... just depends on timing and who is looking. Some people lack patience with this game. If someone has the gold and only an hour or two to play every other day or so... they will purchase an upgrade for a higher amount... even if it is only a small upgrade.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#afUdYT!Yag!accYcZ
> and heres a build idea for you.. gruesome feast keeps your dps and resist as high as you can get.. soul harvest with longer duration helps on that too
> fierce loyalty is a basic one for any pet builds really.. jungle fortitude could be ditched if you have high hp pool in favor of blood ritual for higher life regen
> splinters and zombie bears are obvious for your right and left mouse skills
> leeching beast and restless giant are meant for survival of your dog just a bit more and to dps as much as you can vs elites
> its what i would run if i had your gears but you might not like it.. who knows until you try it


Do you recommend Gruesome Feast over Pierce the Veil?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Do you recommend Gruesome Feast over Pierce the Veil?


yeah

10% of your total inteligence for each health globe

that will buff you way more then pierce the veil without a downside that pierce the veil has

+ soul harvest on top of that is pretty OP


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I finally found a wand that brought my build to where it was before (had to also swap WW for SC on ET). It only took 300+ more LoH, 10 more APoC, and 6% IAS to get there... I really hate the D3 dev team....


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your theory is someone bid 5M by accident? they don't need anything on them when they have 140 str 193 vit 42 all res AND 11mf search for those stats on the AH bro you get like 2 rares and depth diggers which are expensive as hell
> and what is IGG ?
> I know i'll get atleast 3-4 mil out of those pants.
> oh and does anyone on here want to make me an offer on 25 un-id lvl 63 items ?? no idea what they are worth...


If you don't want to deal with the ah bids and fee ill give you 3m for them. Ill be on and off most of the day today FluiD#1502


----------



## AllGamer

so, i was reading the official D3 blogs
and it appears they plan to do some further nerfing of skills across board on 1.05

just when i though they fixed something on 1.04, now they come and undo that with 1.05


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so, i was reading the official D3 blogs
> and it appears they plan to do some further nerfing of skills across board on 1.05
> just when i though they fixed something on 1.04, now they come and undo that with 1.05


Yeah, I think I'm pretty much done with Diablo 3 once Borderlands 2 comes out Tuesday. It was worth the $60 though since I put over 300+ hours into it but with the constant changes to the game it forces players to rebuild their characters while making items that we paid millions for worthless. Atleast in Borderlands the game actually drops awesome loot.


----------



## funkyslayer

Price cheack on these gloves. and if it matters its on EU server.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> Price cheack on these gloves. and if it matters its on EU server.


im thinking couple hundred k maybbbe 1M if ur super lucky has low crit dmg..


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> so, i was reading the official D3 blogs
> and it appears they plan to do some further nerfing of skills across board on 1.05
> just when i though they fixed something on 1.04, now they come and undo that with 1.05


while it is true they are nerfing a lot of the defensive skills, they are also nerfing the damage by at least 25%... so they aren't a necessity. If you are geared enough as a Barb, you won't NEED warcry, etc. They are also making some sort of mode where you can increase difficulty for increased rewards, for those of us who can easily do Inferno now. They haven't even released real patch notes, just what they are wanting to do, the numbers aren't etched in stone. Wait and play it before getting too riled up about it







http://www.diablofans.com/news/1349-dev-journal-defensive-bonuses-and-monster-damage/ has a post with the official blue post.
excerpts: "High incoming monster damage combined with extremely powerful defensive skills make those skills and runes feel mandatory. Our goal is that by simultaneously nerfing defensive skills and reducing incoming damage, players who choose to continue using these defensive skills will take less damage overall, and players who choose to forego these "mandatory" skills will find themselves more survivable than what you would currently experience on live. Overall, these changes result in a huge buff in the player's favor. "
"In developing Diablo III, defensive skills were made potent because we wanted to ensure they would be attractive. In some regards, we were too successful. Many players feel compelled to grab every defensive skill available to them, which can take away from some flexibility in using different build options. This also creates problems for a class that may have less defensive skills. When one class has massive defensive buffs, abilities like Mortar, Arcane Enchanted, and Plagued can feel pretty modest, and at the same time feel overly punishing to a class without them. We're all in favor of people being able to build their character for survivability, but there needs to be a balance."
"you may be wondering "Another Inferno nerf? But I crave more of a challenge, not less!" For people in this last group, 1.0.5 is bringing the "Monster Power" system. The details of this system will be outlined as we get closer to 1.0.5, but in short this is a callback to the Diablo II "players X" option, allowing you to increase the level of challenge for increased rewards. Our hope is that we can make Inferno easier while simultaneously providing new ways for top-end players to gauge their increasing power in tangible ways."


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I love how someone on here told me to vendor something and I got 3.5 mil for it, just a warning to others hold on to something if you think it's worth money. Don't take advice from here as gospel lol.

Anyway always looking for peeps to farm with im a bad ass DH w/ 82k dps no SS send me a PM KaRmA#1295


----------



## TheYonderGod

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Wow im finding so much good stuff. This ring is at least 20m gold but Im not sure how to sell it, on bid only? what buyout? High tier items are so hard ot price cuz there is not much to compare. Anyone have any idea what its worth lol...









Also replaced my placeholder quiver, 6k+ dps upgrade.

*WARNING: NSFW*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Wow im finding so much good stuff. This ring is at least 20m gold but Im not sure how to sell it, on bid only? what buyout? High tier items are so hard ot price cuz there is not much to compare. Anyone have any idea what its worth lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also replaced my placeholder quiver, 6k+ dps upgrade.
> *WARNING: NSFW*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


where at in a-3?? and nice ring bro im jelly


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> where at in a-3?? and nice ring bro im jelly


no idea I was doing that alk run and I just pick up 62-63s, legs, and all ring/amulet. Im pretty sure its a ring I went back for though in Fields of Slaughter, I was thinking, you idiot, its not worth it to go pick that up


----------



## Fr0sty

got 2 legendary's today in act 3

and im going to go at it tonight some more if liketheguns joins me for some intense farming

one is a maximus 2handed sword the other one is a sky splitter crappy legendary axe.. yes at first i tought it was a skorn from afar but nope


----------



## Schnitter

Anyone playing right now? I wanna give this game one last shot. I stopped playing 2 months ago more or less. Before they nerfed the content, I got to almost end of Act III inferno so my gear isnt bad. Someone wanna team up with my DHunter?

EDIT: Got 75k DPS on my damage gear and 70k DPS on my magic find gear.

add me Blizz ID is Schn1tt3r please. (says Schn1tt3r#1194 dont know which one you use to add ppl)

Some questions:

1) Was hot swapping magic find gear right before killing boss fixed? I think I read they were going to do something about it.
2) Is Blacksmithing still useless?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> 1) Was hot swapping magic find gear right before killing boss fixed? I think I read they were going to do something about it.
> 2) Is Blacksmithing still useless?


1) No, they just introduced the paragon system so that gear swapping will not be necessary once you get higher paragon levels
2) Some people make money smithing some stuff, but it's a huge gamble and you need tons of money and I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I love how someone on here told me to vendor something and I got 3.5 mil for it, just a warning to others hold on to something if you think it's worth money. Don't take advice from here as gospel lol.
> Anyway always looking for peeps to farm with im a bad ass DH w/ 82k dps no SS send me a PM KaRmA#1295


That was my mistake in that i was looking at your equipped pants and not the ones you were wanting a P/C on. In any event, someone still stretched the budget.


----------



## Schnitter

^ Thanks.

Where can I see the "top Demon Hunter" armory? I saw youtube videos where you could see the top dps players of each class?

I want to see how they gear now and what skills they use. Don't wanna read the wall of texts of changes since I stopped playing 2 months ago.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> That was my mistake in that i was looking at your equipped pants and not the ones you were wanting a P/C on. In any event, someone still stretched the budget.


haha yeah those pants sucked have since been upgraded severely lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> ^ Thanks.
> Where can I see the "top Demon Hunter" armory? I saw youtube videos where you could see the top dps players of each class?
> I want to see how they gear now and what skills they use. Don't wanna read the wall of texts of changes since I stopped playing 2 months ago.


easier for me if u add me in game karma#1295 can show u all my dh gear and u can look at my build. I farm a3 easily


----------



## Fr0sty

i went and did a quicki rune with hardwaredecoder amd found another legendary LOL

3 within the time space of just 7hours


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i went and did a quicki rune with hardwaredecoder amd found another legendary LOL
> 3 within the time space of just 7hours


i hate u btw


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> got 2 legendary's today in act 3
> and im going to go at it tonight some more if liketheguns joins me for some intense farming
> one is a maximus 2handed sword the other one is a sky splitter crappy legendary axe.. yes at first i tought it was a skorn from afar but nope


So bummed I had to git off today man... at work right now and didnt slept only about 4 hours lol. Diablo 3 has me sacrificing too much sleep. I'll be on again in 7 hrs







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i went and did a quicki rune with hardwaredecoder amd found another legendary LOL
> 3 within the time space of just 7hours


WHAAAA?!?! Dude I need to find a legend... havent had one for 3 days now... Last was those crappy stone breakers... and before that my intel andariels that is going to sell for more than my dex andariels... but still... that was 3 days ago now... What was this legend??


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So bummed I had to git off today man... at work right now and didnt slept only about 4 hours lol. Diablo 3 has me sacrificing too much sleep. I'll be on again in 7 hrs WHAAAA?!?! Dude I need to find a legend... havent had one for 3 days now... Last was those crappy stone breakers... and before that my intel andariels that is going to sell for more than my dex andariels... but still... that was 3 days ago now... What was this legend??


the 3 legends were

windforce
sky splitter
maximus

both the windforce and maximus had pretty decent roll and the sky splitter is now a brimstone


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the 3 legends were
> windforce
> sky splitter
> maximus
> both the windforce and maximus had pretty decent roll and the sky splitter is now a brimstone


Nice! I really want me a maximus now tho for my barb... If I found one I would totally build around it just for the demon slave. Sweetest thing i've seen in diablo yet


----------



## Farih

Hooray i now got banned from Diablo 3 to.

Why ?

the mail said because i miss used the AH.

Only thing i done was buying cheap items and selling them for more.
This was just in the gold AH and not the RMAH.

I bet blizzard was mad at me for buying really cheap good items they wanted to sell on the RMAH lol.

Pfff Blizzard


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hooray i now got banned from Diablo 3 to.
> Why ?
> the mail said because i miss used the AH.
> Only thing i done was buying cheap items and selling them for more.
> This was just in the gold AH and not the RMAH.
> I bet blizzard was mad at me for buying really cheap good items they wanted to sell on the RMAH lol.
> Pfff Blizzard


What?! Are you kidding me?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What?! Are you kidding me?


I wish i was lol.

This is the "simple" mail they have sent me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I wish i was lol.
> This is the "simple" mail they have sent me.


'locked' for review is a little different than banned, but still, wow.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 'locked' for review is a little different than banned, but still, wow.


Look at the account page screenshot, it says suspended and banned.

I dont worry much though, it will propably be worked out.

Still bit wierd that they not really tell you why though, you just get a dumb automated email


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Look at the account page screenshot, it says suspended and banned.
> I dont worry much though, it will propably be worked out.
> Still bit wierd that they not really tell you why though, you just get a dumb automated email


the account page means nothing. That is just a status. That's why they include _suspended_ or banned. You were not banned from the actual game. I would put money on it that they are just reviewing your account to make sure your not running an AH bot... I mean... depending on how much you trolled the AH to find deals...rather than just farming to find things to sell... It would look like you had an AH bot possibly...? Just a guess


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> the account page means nothing. That is just a status. That's why they include _suspended_ or banned. You were not banned from the actual game. I would put money on it that they are just reviewing your account to make sure your not running an AH bot... I mean... depending on how much you trolled the AH to find deals...rather than just farming to find things to sell... It would look like you had an AH bot possibly...? Just a guess


Maybe that is the thing yes, i dont know.

I have not used any automated software though and i only do it every now and then.
When i look for something for myself sometime's you see something really cheap, i then buy it and resell it... nothing wrong with that i think.

And btw, how is that "trolling" the AH ?
I bet anyone would do it if they saw an oppertunity like that. [an item to cheap you could resell for more]

All in all i have done it with just 2 items yesterday and maybe up to 10 in 2 or 3 months lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Maybe that is the thing yes, i dont know.
> I have not used any automated software though and i only do it every now and then.
> When i look for something for myself sometime's you see something really cheap, i then buy it and resell it... nothing wrong with that i think.
> And btw, how is that "trolling" the AH ?
> I bet anyone would do it if they saw an oppertunity like that. [an item to cheap you could resell for more]
> All in all i have done it with just 2 items yesterday and maybe up to 10 in 2 or 3 months lol.


I didn't mean it as if you actually WERE trolling... It was more of just throwin an idea out there... saying like depending on if you do troll the AH then maybe it would seem like you had a bot.

If you only do it as much as you are saying then yeah... I think we have all done that... So that is pretty lame for this to happen to you. Anything else you can think of that may have contributed to this?

Anyway, sorry man... I would be furious if I got suspended, and I would literally declare war on blizzard if they ever full out banned me for something I did not do or was a misunderstanding haha


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I didn't mean it as if you actually WERE trolling... It was more of just throwin an idea out there... saying like depending on if you do troll the AH then maybe it would seem like you had a bot.
> If you only do it as much as you are saying then yeah... I think we have all done that... So that is pretty lame for this to happen to you. Anything else you can think of that may have contributed to this?
> Anyway, sorry man... I would be furious if I got suspended, and I would literally declare war on blizzard if they ever full out banned me for something I did not do or was a misunderstanding haha


I have no other reason why tbh and untill you said about bots i had no reason at all lol. [Your reasoning about bots seems plausible]
I think they should give you more info in the email they send you, like why and what transactions and such.

I am not furious though, in the end its just a game and i didnt spend money on the RMAH.

I might get mad once they fully ban me though









Am waiting for a responce of Blizzard but since its Blizzard that might take a while lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I have no other reason why tbh and untill you said about bots i had no reason at all lol. [Your reasoning about bots seems plausible]
> I think they should give you more info in the email they send you, like why and what transactions and such.
> I am not furious though, in the end its just a game and i didnt spend money on the RMAH.
> I might get mad once they fully ban me though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am waiting for a responce of Blizzard but since its Blizzard that might take a while lol.


Yeah, i'm surprised you didn't get the "this may be the only response you receive regarding this issue" email... So maybe that's a good sign.

I would just be furious because of the 500+ hours ive spent on the game. Sure I had fun... but when the day comes I want to quit playing... I have some pretty nice gear and plan on finding more that I could sell on RMAH you know what I mean?

That really is crazy though thanks for sharing this with us, because this is the first I have heard of a suspension and ban from AH. Usually they compeltely ban from game; and in waves with no warning. So, the fact that the email says you can contact customer support and it's not a full on ban has me curious.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, i'm surprised you didn't get the "this may be the only response you receive regarding this issue" email... So maybe that's a good sign.
> I would just be furious because of the 500+ hours ive spent on the game. Sure I had fun... but when the day comes I want to quit playing... I have some pretty nice gear and plan on finding more that I could sell on RMAH you know what I mean?
> That really is crazy though thanks for sharing this with us, because this is the first I have heard of a suspension and ban from AH. Usually they compeltely ban from game; and in waves with no warning. So, the fact that the email says you can contact customer support and it's not a full on ban has me curious.


Your right, this seems a bit better then people that just got a mail saying they wont be getting any other.

I really wonder now what was the trigger to this, once i get a responce back from Blizzard ill let you all know.


----------



## Farih

I got a message back from Blizzard allready










Due to suspicious account behaviour on the AH my account was suspended [luckely for a short while only]

But look at the items though, its hardly anything.



If it always goes this quikly and keeps botters out of the game then i am kinda fine with it, would be nice to get a more detailed email though so you know whats wrong.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I got a message back from Blizzard allready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to suspicious account behaviour on the AH my account was suspended [luckely for a short while only]
> But look at the items though, its hardly anything.
> 
> If it always goes this quikly and keeps botters out of the game then i am kinda fine with it, would be nice to get a more detailed email though so you know whats wrong.


Yeah they don't seem to be very good at explaining themselves...

Evidently flipping items at all is against the AH rules though, so try to only buy stuff you're going to use.


----------



## mav451

Farih-

I'd like to see a screenshot of your best flips though. The screenshot you provided doesn't really show anything


----------



## Sainesk

just curious, did you use the items at all, or just instantly re-listed them?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah they don't seem to be very good at explaining themselves...
> Evidently flipping items at all is against the AH rules though, so try to only buy stuff you're going to use.


Against the rules ?

In WoW they even have add-ons to help you do this quikly and there its allowed.

Why not in Diablo ?
I mean you pay for it, why not do with it what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> just curious, did you use the items at all, or just instantly re-listed them?


I bought it and put it back on AH straight away.

One of the items was just one i found lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Against the rules ?
> In WoW they even have add-ons to help you do this quikly and there its allowed.
> Why not in Diablo ?
> I mean you pay for it, why not do with it what you want.
> I bought it and put it back on AH straight away.
> One of the items was just one i found lol.


I guess it, prevents bots and makes sure people who actually want the item get the good deals. Otherwise flippers buy all the deals and there's almost no chance of actually finding a deal on something you want.

If you still want to try it in the future, maybe equip them first... IDK how much that helps, but detecting straight from AH to AH has got to be a pretty simple flag for Blizz.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hooray i now got banned from Diablo 3 to.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> the mail said because i miss used the AH.
> 
> Only thing i done was buying cheap items and selling them for more.
> This was just in the gold AH and not the RMAH.
> 
> I bet blizzard was mad at me for buying really cheap good items they wanted to sell on the RMAH lol.
> 
> Pfff Blizzard


Wow. I would dispute that. Unless you laundered in some crazy amount of IGG from previous bugs. Lol.


----------



## mav451

This makes no sense - I really think some details are being left out.

I've been flipping since launch. Albeit it's usually only like 100-200k to maybe 1m, but still. Something is missing.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> This makes no sense - I really think some details are being left out.
> I've been flipping since launch. Albeit it's usually only like 100-200k to maybe 1m, but still. Something is missing.


You tell me whats missing then because i dont know lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

my tyrial might is at 19mil bid at the moment with 7hours left on the auction









its either it goes for 40mil buyout or a bit under


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my tyrial might is at 19mil bid at the moment with 7hours left on the auction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its either it goes for 40mil buyout or a bit under


----------



## mav451

Hahah I just wanted to hear/see your best flips.


----------



## Fr0sty

and i am glad i found this windforce so i could try something for a build that i've been thinking about

its a night stalker,evasive fire,multishot(supression fire) the rune that gives 1disc on hit

to keep spamming smokescreen with movement speed buff rune and tactical advantage

+ the bow has a knockback effect wich is always good at perimeter control

+ good hatred regen to be able to spam multishot and get that disc back quickly

dunno how viable it could turn out to be but i'll be leveling my dh to try it out


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You tell me whats missing then because i dont know lol.


IT does say in the tos they can ban for using the AH for personal gain that would be buying cheap and reselling you probly got unlucky and got targeted by anticheat system probly will let you back if you complain you bought items didnt like them and resold. Or you was doing it so much they think you run bots.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Hahah I just wanted to hear/see your best flips.


My best flips ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> IT does say in the tos they can ban for using the AH for personal gain that would be buying cheap and reselling you probly got unlucky and got targeted by anticheat system probly will let you back if you complain you bought items didnt like them and resold. Or you was doing it so much they think you run bots.


I am allready back in the game.

They only said they suspended it for supsicious AH behaviour.
I only bought 1 item that i put back in the AH straight away, the other item they had a problem with i have found myself.

All in all i have bought only about 10 items from AH in total that i used to sell for more profit in about 3 months.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Wow.... I'm not sure what to make of this on one hand if you are just flipping stuff and raising the prices for everyone else you deserve to be banned, on the other hand they really didn't give you any information at first which sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> All in all i have bought only about 10 items from AH in total that i used to sell for more profit in about 3 months.


thats 10 more items than i've ever flipped lol, I only sell stuff i've found or stuff i've bought from the ah and i'm done using.

I guess i'm mr.nice guy cause I bought a 1217 dmg cross bow w/ life on hit and a socket for 1.4 mil when I upgraded to a 1150 (i think might be 1175) w/ 62% natural crit and socket I re-listed the 1217 for 700k just to make someones day


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Wow.... I'm not sure what to make of this on one hand if you are just flipping stuff and raising the prices for everyone else you deserve to be banned, on the other hand they really didn't give you any information at first which sucks.
> thats 10 more items than i've ever flipped lol, I only sell stuff i've found or stuff i've bought from the ah and i'm done using.
> I guess i'm mr.nice guy cause I bought a 1217 dmg cross bow w/ life on hit and a socket for 1.4 mil when I upgraded to a 1150 (i think might be 1175) w/ 62% natural crit and socket I re-listed the 1217 for 700k just to make someones day


Diablo 3 is all about the AH and sometime's i play it to.
Lots of people scout the AH multiple time's a day just for this, i only do it when i see one when i am looking for gear for myself.

I dont see anything wrong with this, and Blizzard havent really told me if this is the issue or not.. In the end i was able to keep all the items and put them up the AH anyways.

If you have a different opinion on this then i respect that though


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Diablo 3 is all about the AH and sometime's i play it to.
> Lots of people scout the AH multiple time's a day just for this, i only do it when i see one when i am looking for gear for myself.
> I dont see anything wrong with this, and Blizzard havent really told me if this is the issue or not.. In the end i was able to keep all the items and put them up the AH anyways.
> If you have a different opinion on this then i respect that though


Hey i'm all for people buying a house in real life fixing it up and selling it for more money, I worked for the last couple summers doing demo/light carpentry for a guy who does this thats what a free market is all about.

On a video game like D3 It kinda irritates me when people buy things with no intent to use them only to re-list them right away for more money.

Why does it irritate me? because maybe someone who really needed the item for 100k comes 2 minutes after you and now the same item is 250k or something.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you want to flip stuff without any chance of blizz getting involved you can just flip it on JSP instead







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you want to flip stuff without any chance of blizz getting involved you can just flip it on JSP instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didnt know it was against there TOS, they havent really told me what i done wrong either so maybe that wasnt even the issue.

I do know lots of people do it and i bet most dont know its against the TOS.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Good thing I bought lucky charms this week instead of cocoa pebbles.


Spoiler: Warning: NSFW!







The 30% vs elite ring I got for 40m, comparable are 70m, the Skull Grasp I got for 19m, but its worth 30-50m now, not exactly sure, and the skorn is 25-30m. Im zombearing on my WD atm with it, I have 80k dps with PTV and am gonna see what he gets with intellect buffs and gruesome feasts. BEARS HO!

Guess Im getting a Manticore soon.


----------



## blazed_1

I have to say I'm super jelly of some of the nice gear I've seen in here lately.







So far this is the best I've been able to find;



At least I'm starting to see some legendary drops though, now if I could only find some nice set items. Gotta go get me some of those Lucky Charms.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I have to say I'm super jelly of some of the nice gear I've seen in here lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this is the best I've been able to find;
> 
> At least I'm starting to see some legendary drops though, now if I could only find some nice set items. Gotta go get me some of those Lucky Charms.


All I see is two brimstones and 2097 gold.


----------



## Fr0sty

dropped an immortal king's chest piece with 190+ strenght and other stats









and i gave it to a friend for free like a baws

i'll post a pic of it asap

but its a pretty sick piece to say the least


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> All I see is two brimstones and 2097 gold.


They do say "One man's trash is another man's treasure."


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> All I see is two brimstones and 2097 gold.











I never said it was good. I put the axe on my DH follower just for looks, the Cindercoat however I'm using on my barb.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Act 4 Nightmare 15 minutes. LOL


----------



## dklimitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Act 4 Nightmare 15 minutes. LOL












man, I wanna do that now lol


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I didnt know it was against there TOS, they havent really told me what i done wrong either so maybe that wasnt even the issue.
> I do know lots of people do it and i bet most dont know its against the TOS.


Like I said earlier, there must be something else to it. I've been flipping since launch and it can't be the only thing. I just think you possible bought an item that was duped and maybe that item was flagged? Otherwise there's no way human-generated flips would warrant an account lock. My friend was flipping 2m to 13m items in the first few weeks of launch, and his account is just fine (no bots, just paying attention on AH and sniping).

That's why I don't understand why your account was singled out. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Fr0sty

heres a pic of the chest armor i found and gave away to a friend



307% mf rocks


----------



## Sainesk

anyone else tried the Schaeffer's Hammer whirlwind builld? i'm really enjoying it, it's basically an uber thorns build with its ability, except it hits everything around you instead of just the things attacking you.
I can get away with just Life Steal on my belt with Bloodthirst passive vs near infinite normals in Act 3+ using cheap gear, and i'm sure if someone felt like buying endgame gear they wouldn't even need LOH vs elites (I threw an amethyst into my socketed hammer temporarily).

Only downside is my Str is now under 600 since the cheap re-gear I did today stacking resists, so my DPS is a little over 10K but the hammer's ability isn't based on your DPS (crit chance and damage seem to work on it though) crits for 90K+ often for me, considering it hits everything, it feels awesome









it may not be the best build, but it sure is fun...
Quote:


> Basically, you have a 25-50% chance (based on the roll) to activate the proc when you are hit. You then are "protected" by lightning, meaning it will shock nearby enemies for lightning damage. It shocks multiple enemies multiple times per proc, and since the proc gets activated every other time you're hit, its basically always active. I feel like a walking ball of lightning


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6522893513?page=1


----------



## -SE7EN-

got a tal rasha's chest armor, dropped my AR and vit way too much, so I have to get a new andariels with high AR to make up part of it, but the increased INT + IAS was too good to pass up. 91k dps


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dropped an immortal king's chest piece with 190+ strenght and other stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i gave it to a friend for free like a baws
> i'll post a pic of it asap
> but its a pretty sick piece to say the least


Dude I love ya man but your starting to piss me off wit these drops!!! haha


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> heres a pic of the chest armor i found and gave away to a friend
> 
> 307% mf rocks


Gief that Zunimassa to meee! lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> Gief that Zunimassa to meee! lol


i'd be happy to sell it if you want to buy it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Dude I love ya man but your starting to piss me off wit these drops!!! haha


LOL

when you have some free time come farm with me.. 300% mf rocks


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> when you have some free time come farm with me.. 300% mf rocks


Def will be! I'm 375% usually when I swap... Still does nothing for me. I mean, seems like most legends I have found since patch have come on my lower paragon monk with aobut 100 less MF than my wiz... I'm almost 100% convinced now that blizzard has sabotaged MF swapping before a kill. I still get MORE rares... but the quality has always been garbage to say the least. I find better things and just as many it seems when I don't swap and have mediocre (150-250% MF)


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Def will be! I'm 375% usually when I swap... Still does nothing for me. I mean, seems like most legends I have found since patch have come on my lower paragon monk with aobut 100 less MF than my wiz... I'm almost 100% convinced now that blizzard has sabotaged MF swapping before a kill. I still get MORE rares... but the quality has always been garbage to say the least. I find better things and just as many it seems when I don't swap and have mediocre (150-250% MF)


This is exactly what I have experienced. I had 385% MF and wasn't finding anything decent. Now I'm down to 230% MF and the quality seems to be better but nothing great.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Def will be! I'm 375% usually when I swap... Still does nothing for me. I mean, seems like most legends I have found since patch have come on my lower paragon monk with aobut 100 less MF than my wiz... I'm almost 100% convinced now that blizzard has sabotaged MF swapping before a kill. I still get MORE rares... but the quality has always been garbage to say the least. I find better things and just as many it seems when I don't swap and have mediocre (150-250% MF)


90% of the epic loot that i found was due to mf swap at 300% mf


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> This is exactly what I have experienced. I had 385% MF and wasn't finding anything decent. Now I'm down to 230% MF and the quality seems to be better but nothing great.


I have literally found great legends when I HAVEN'T used my gear swap.

I have found a 240 str 9% ias 45% crit dmg witching hour... a litany of the undaunted with high dex, ias, crit dmg% to elites etc... a 63 rare sword 850 dps, 900 LoH, 130 dex, and a socket... an andariels visage with 60 res all on top of the 46% poison res, 30% nova chance, and only 9% more fire dmg taken, and then like 3 crap legends. Found a ton of other good rares that sold on AH for more than a mil as well... all with my lvl 15 paragon monk that barely uses MF gear. My wizard, who is lvl 20 paragon and has a base MF of only about 180%, but gear swaps to just over 375% for a kill... i have only found 3 crappy legends with. A butcher sickle, stone gauntlets, and some terrible other sword that was an insta-salvage. Oh, and maybe 10 or less rares that I sold on AH for between 500k-1 mil.

Can anyone else share their experiences with this? I know ploppy gear swaps too, and I think I saw him mention a few days ago that he has had a dry spell... Anyway, I think i'm finished gear swapping and going to gun for good ol' fashioned quality MF gear with the right stats... Was nice to be able to look for perfect MF roll and only needing intel and vit.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 90% of the epic loot that i found was due to mf swap at 300% mf


Yeah? I didn't think you swapped... What method do you use again? Macro or just a few pieces before kill by manually switching?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I have literally found great legends when I HAVEN'T used my gear swap.
> I have found a 240 str 9% ias 45% crit dmg witching hour... a litany of the undaunted with high dex, ias, crit dmg% to elites etc... a 63 rare sword 850 dps, 900 LoH, 130 dex, and a socket... an andariels visage with 60 res all on top of the 46% poison res, 30% nova chance, and only 9% more fire dmg taken, and then like 3 crap legends. Found a ton of other good rares that sold on AH for more than a mil as well... all with my lvl 15 paragon monk that barely uses MF gear. My wizard, who is lvl 20 paragon and has a base MF of only about 180%, but gear swaps to just over 375% for a kill... i have only found 3 crappy legends with. A butcher sickle, stone gauntlets, and some terrible other sword that was an insta-salvage. Oh, and maybe 10 or less rares that I sold on AH for between 500k-1 mil.
> Can anyone else share their experiences with this? I know ploppy gear swaps too, and I think I saw him mention a few days ago that he has had a dry spell... Anyway, I think i'm finished gear swapping and going to gun for good ol' fashioned quality MF gear with the right stats... Was nice to be able to look for perfect MF roll and only needing intel and vit.....Yeah? I didn't think you swapped... What method do you use again? Macro or just a few pieces before kill by manually switching?


manual switching but i'll get a script setup before my next farming runs and ill swap to my full mf set wich is 375% mf


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> manual switching but i'll get a script setup before my next farming runs and ill swap to my full mf set wich is 375% mf


Don't do it. I honestly am convinved now that is what is happening. When I get off work this morning im going to try manual swapping and see what happens. I have been using a macro for about a month now, with the previously stated results.

Here is the weird thing though; I don't start swapping until I have 5 neph stacks... When I do the very first MF swap after, I notice the loot drop difference. More rares, more 63s, whatever... However, every swap after that ends up being mediocre. So it's like the game is detecting the speedy swap or something, then nerfing my MF accordingly... I honestly can't put my finger on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> got a tal rasha's chest armor, dropped my AR and vit way too much, so I have to get a new andariels with high AR to make up part of it, but the increased INT + IAS was too good to pass up. 91k dps


Nice! I still have mine with 60 res all and like 46 poison res. I'll possibly trade you for your barb helm if your interested







i'm really wanting to gear my barb now... only para lvl 62 with crappy gear but was doing rather well with fr0sty and yondergod in act 3 with him. Only died a few times.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Don't do it. I honestly am convinved now that is what is happening. When I get off work this morning im going to try manual swapping and see what happens. I have been using a macro for about a month now, with the previously stated results.
> Here is the weird thing though; I don't start swapping until I have 5 neph stacks... When I do the very first MF swap after, I notice the loot drop difference. More rares, more 63s, whatever... However, every swap after that ends up being mediocre. So it's like the game is detecting the speedy swap or something, then nerfing my MF accordingly... I honestly can't put my finger on it.Nice! I still have mine with 60 res all and like 46 poison res. I'll possibly trade you for your barb helm if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm really wanting to gear my barb now... only para lvl 62 with crappy gear but was doing rather well with fr0sty and yondergod in act 3 with him. Only died a few times.


i did notice something

you get good stuff for a while or at least acceptable stuff then it gets mediocre and complete vendor trash or even trash that trash wont even pickup and then you drop set items and whatnot.. always been that way for me since the patch

dont know if you evern experienced that before you got one of those sick legends


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i did notice something
> you get good stuff for a while or at least acceptable stuff then it gets mediocre and complete vendor trash or even trash that trash wont even pickup and then you drop set items and whatnot.. always been that way for me since the patch
> dont know if you evern experienced that before you got one of those sick legends


Yes I have noticed that as well. I would either get good rares consistently during a run... or when it started dying down and I would get garbage garbage garbage... then a sick legend would drop. However, this only occurred when I was not MF swapping.

That is why this whole thing is driving me nuts. I figured the same sort of thing would happen even with MF swap, so I would stick it out and continue to swap... and 3, 4, 5 hours later... still garbage when swapping.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yes I have notived that as well. I would either get good rares consistently during a run... or when it started dying down and I would get garbage garbage garbage... then a sick legend would drop. However, this only occurred when I was not MF swapping.
> That is why this whole thing is driving my nuts. I figured the same sort of thing would happen even with MF swap, so I would stick it out and continue to swap... and 3, 4, 5 hours later... still garbage when swapping.


maybe paragon level has something to do with it on top of the mf you have?


----------



## Crazy9000

It's just luck. People get crazy superstitious about RPGs







.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's just luck. People get crazy superstitious about RPGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol, normally I would agree. However, I don't believe that luck and coincidence should be used together when discussing the same happenings. If others are experiencing similar results... there must be some merit to it. I would say OCN players are a fair random sample of the population who plays more than casually.


----------



## lckylocal

My latest legendary worth a bit of mention









Anyone know exactly what the bonus does? I did a very quick search and came up with a bunch of random answers.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> My latest legendary worth a bit of mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know exactly what the bonus does? I did a very quick search and came up with a bunch of random answers.


Cant view that image type at work, what legend is it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Cant view that image type at work, what legend is it?


"Burning Axe of Sankis"

Its last ability is "Chance to fight through the pain when enemies hit you."


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> anyone else tried the Schaeffer's Hammer whirlwind builld? i'm really enjoying it, it's basically an uber thorns build with its ability, except it hits everything around you instead of just the things attacking you.
> I can get away with just Life Steal on my belt with Bloodthirst passive vs near infinite normals in Act 3+ using cheap gear, and i'm sure if someone felt like buying endgame gear they wouldn't even need LOH vs elites (I threw an amethyst into my socketed hammer temporarily).
> Only downside is my Str is now under 600 since the cheap re-gear I did today stacking resists, so my DPS is a little over 10K but the hammer's ability isn't based on your DPS (crit chance and damage seem to work on it though) crits for 90K+ often for me, considering it hits everything, it feels awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may not be the best build, but it sure is fun...
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6522893513?page=1


after i saw your post tonight i had to see if i could get one of those and i did.. i tested it and i proc for around 75k and so from the lightning on crits

im walking threw mobs and they kill themselves.. its like thorns on crack

for those that dont want to click on links to scroll through and search for the epicness well there it is






the only thing tanky barbs need to add to their gears is cheap low strenght crit gears with resist and voila.. massive dps output via the proc

and i would add some thorn dmg to keep the dps output to make clearing elites much faster


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> "Burning Axe of Sankis"
> Its last ability is "Chance to fight through the pain when enemies hit you."


It creates an armor shield type thing that reduces enemy dmg by A LOT. Like ignore pain, but unsure how much the reduction is. lasts for about 5 seconds


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It creates an armor shield type thing that reduces enemy dmg by A LOT. Like ignore pain, but unsure how much the reduction is. lasts for about 5 seconds


so its a weaker shaefers hammer?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nice! I still have mine with 60 res all and like 46 poison res. I'll possibly trade you for your barb helm if your interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm really wanting to gear my barb now... only para lvl 62 with crappy gear but was doing rather well with fr0sty and yondergod in act 3 with him. Only died a few times.


I am definitely interested in your Andariels, but you are rabid if you think that is worth my IK helm lololol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Finally starting to sell stuff again! 'Bout time.


----------



## lckylocal

So I did a run with that axe and the damage reduction is ALOT. In my mf gear I could do my normal run and completely ignore molten and arcane sentrys. If feels like it has a pretty high proc rate to.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I'm floating!










Stupid internet -.-

Also this


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm floating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid internet -.-


I could have sworn it was not internet. Hdd. But you have an ssd. Weird.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I could have sworn it was not internet. Hdd. But you have an ssd. Weird.


Nope it was internet, I kept disconnecting last night and then my internet stopped working at all right when I took that screenshot.

Lol my level 47 DH has more dps than my 60 monk








(found that bow as a drop a while ago and saved it, I'm not crazy enough to buy one like that for a couple million)


----------



## bombzaway

Price check?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Hey guys I just changed my cereal to lucky charms instead of cocoa pebbles. Its really helpful for my drops, its like my luck went up










Spoiler: Women and small children please look away for this is obscene!






Spoiler: NSFW seriously guys!






Spoiler: Dont look if you are a barb!






Spoiler: Warning: Final Warning!




200m+ gloves





























































































also in case u didnt see b4


----------



## likethegun

So approaching 15 hours of play with ZERO legends and few good sellable rares... coming upon the horizon of rage quitting for awhile... If i don't find a legend by tuesday night (my days off) that is worth at least 100 mil... i'm done with this game for awhile. I decided to ditch MF swapping just before a kill... so now I run a consistent 315% MF the entire time. Can still clear act 3 easily with the only thing causing significant deaths being the stupid maniac suicidal bombers in the keeps/barracks when there is a group of 5 or more of them.

Played for 5 hours sacrificing much needed sleep just to test the theory of the Mf swapping out... no avail. I did get more sellable rares than I usually do, but no legends in 5 hours straight of act 3 farming... so combined with the almost 10 hours from yesterday and the night before... I'm getting rather annoyed when everyone on my friends list who plays as often as me is finding ridiculous legends...

/end rant

edit: OK maybe 100 mil is a bit too high standard... So i'll say 50-60 mil. But, if 100 mil+ does happen, I would prefer a 1000 dps shenlong set fist with 30-40 life on spirit spent, a socket, crit dmg, and 200+ dex


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So approaching 15 hours of play with ZERO legends and few good sellable rares... coming upon the horizon of rage quitting for awhile... If i don't find a legend by tuesday night (my days off) that is worth at least 100 mil... i'm done with this game for awhile. I decided to ditch MF swapping just before a kill... so now I run a consistent 315% MF the entire time. Can still clear act 3 easily with the only thing causing significant deaths being the stupid maniac suicidal bombers in the keeps/barracks when there is a group of 5 or more of them.
> Played for 5 hours sacrificing much needed sleep just to test the theory of the Mf swapping out... no avail. I did get more sellable rares than I usually do, but no legends in 5 hours straight of act 3 farming... so combined with the almost 10 hours from yesterday and the night before... I'm getting rather annoyed when everyone on my friends list who plays as often as me is finding ridiculous legends...
> /end rant
> edit: OK maybe 100 mil is a bit too high standard... So i'll say 50-60 mil. But, if 100 mil+ does happen, I would prefer a 1000 dps shenlong set fist with 900 LoH, a socket, crit dmg, and 200+ dex


i feel ya


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i feel ya


Nothing good since I talked to you in game earlier?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nothing good since I talked to you in game earlier?


im leveling my monk lol ;-) i gave up on trying to farm anything for now thanks to +51% exp ive gone from 27 to 36 in like 4 hours.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im leveling my monk lol ;-) i gave up on trying to farm anything for now thanks to +51% exp ive gone from 27 to 36 in like 4 hours.


Nice! We should hit it up together then. I am lvling my DH now... lvl 31 ATM. Went from lvl 17 to lvl 31 in a day thanks to a perfect star ruby in helm with the cains set!

Maybe i'll go that route as well to take my mind off of farming... Am tired of being pissed off at the game haha. Need to get my DH to 60 and start a WD still...

Also have a lvl 8 HC monk, but recently for some reason have been experiencing that good ol' rubber banding like crazy after I thought it was fixed. Maybe in the last 2 days I have been noticing it happening a lot again like it used to. So I think im going to continue to hold off on HC.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nice! We should hit it up together then. I am lvling my DH now... lvl 31 ATM. Went from lvl 17 to lvl 31 in a day thanks to a perfect star ruby in helm with the cains set!
> Maybe i'll go that route as well to take my mind off of farming... Am tired of being pissed off at the game haha. Need to get my DH to 60 and start a WD still...
> Also have a lvl 8 HC monk, but recently for some reason have been experiencing that good ol' rubber banding like crazy after I thought it was fixed. Maybe in the last 2 days I have been noticing it happening a lot again like it used to. So I think im going to continue to hold off on HC.


yea ill try not to get too ahead of you, i got nothing but time on my hands right now though since i just finished school. Also using cains but with a 21% ruby :-0

Same here I am also tired of not finding anything and being mad at the game, Tired of being a 1 hit char with my dh also monk is alot of fun and supposedly can get geared for a-3 inferno fairly cheaply....


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea ill try not to get too ahead of you, i got nothing but time on my hands right now though since i just finished school. Also using cains but with a 21% ruby :-0
> Same here I am also tired of not finding anything and being mad at the game, Tired of being a 1 hit char with my dh also monk is alot of fun and supposedly can get geared for a-3 inferno fairly cheaply....


Yeah with all the inferno difficulty nerfs monk is pretty much clutch in inferno now. I put together my MF set by using crappy MF gear I had in my stash... 315% like previously stated and my monk still has around 20k dps... can clear act 3 easy still.

Only downfall of monk is in order to not move through maps like a snail, you need movement speed gear other than just boots or to take up valuable skill slots with not so great skills...


----------



## Ploppytheman

srs no one bothered to open all my spoiler? 200m gloves!!!!!!!!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> srs no one bothered to open all my spoiler? 200m gloves!!!!!!!!


Wish I could, but can't open the links here at work. our IT guys are a bunch of commies.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

screw ur 200m gloves we saw the post before no need to repeat your self and rub it in bro. its just a game after all


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah with all the inferno difficulty nerfs monk is pretty much clutch in inferno now. I put together my MF set by using crappy MF gear I had in my stash... 315% like previously stated and my monk still has around 20k dps... can clear act 3 easy still.
> Only downfall of monk is in order to not move through maps like a snail, you need movement speed gear other than just boots or to take up valuable skill slots with not so great skills...


yea frosty and his one friend only wd's ive seen that run inferno a-3, not seen another dh that does well (i do well if i got tanks otherwise clearing by my self is a pain.)

so yea monk/barb/melee wiz (that freeze build) is the way to go.

Somehow these idiots got in to the butcher chamber with out me oh well kill him for me thx


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea frosty and his one friend only wd's ive seen that run inferno a-3, not seen another dh that does well (i do well if i got tanks otherwise clearing by my self is a pain.)
> so yea monk/barb/melee wiz (that freeze build) is the way to go.


I agree. From what I know from playin wit se7en and fr0sty, WD took awhile and a lot of patch nerfs to get to act 3 status. But now both of them can clear act 3 like a fat kid in a candy store.

Funny though those are all my lvl 60s for that reason. Monk, melee wiz, and a barb. However, I want my DH to 60 because I think when they nerf inferno again you guys are going to have the upper hand in farming once again.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree. From what I know from playin wit se7en and fr0sty, WD took awhile and a lot of patch nerfs to get to act 3 status. But now both of them can clear act 3 like a fat kid in a candy store.
> Funny though those are all my lvl 60s for that reason. Monk, melee wiz, and a barb. However, I want my DH to 60 because I think when they nerf inferno again you guys are going to have the upper hand in farming once again.


lol im at 37 1/2 or so alrdy just running in a pub game racking up XP I barely do any damage at all wearing cains and havent gotten new gear in like 10 hours of game play, letting people carry me to 60 muahaha.

and Yea thats one reason i kind of want to keep my dh stuff but im just tired of kiting









I can do act-1 gold runs in poop gear with my dh anyway so if i need money ill just use her for that


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol im at 37 1/2 or so alrdy just running in a pub game racking up XP I barely do any damage at all wearing cains and havent gotten new gear in like 10 hours of game play, letting people carry me to 60 muahaha.
> and Yea thats one reason i kind of want to keep my dh stuff but im just tired of kiting


Pub games are the way to go! I am at that point of needing to upgrade gear as well. I am lvl 31 and still haven't started nightmare yet haha. When I get home i'll hop on AH to get a new weapon and hit it. I bet I can get up to where your at fairly quickly. Runnin act 3 quest 1 (lighting beacons) over and over is the best way to go. Doing beacon quest and then the fields of slaughter destroy catapult quest over and over will lvl you lightning fast with xp gear.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Pub games are the way to go! I am at that point of needing to upgrade gear as well. I am lvl 31 and still haven't started nightmare yet haha. When I get home i'll hop on AH to get a new weapon and hit it. I bet I can get up to where your at fairly quickly. Runnin act 3 quest 1 (lighting beacons) over and over is the best way to go.


just hit act 2 nightmare i am going to bed now since its 4 am and i'm on like 6 hours sleep in 48+ hours lol, spent 15 hours straight farming a-3 with people wearing 300mf for no apparent reason yesterday lol.

Yea I hope you catch up to me we can lvl together, although maybe not if we are both doing no damage cause of cains haha I literally am just blending in to pub games hoping no one realizes I barely kill anything ( I am tanking though so im helping







) it's all about getting to 60 quick as possible for me so I can start farming a-3 without needing someone else's help.

I want to hear from any DH in here that actually farms a-3 solo what gear/setup you got guessing its 100M+ gear,


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> just hit act 2 nightmare i am going to bed now since its 4 am and i'm on like 6 hours sleep in 48+ hours lol, spent 15 hours straight farming a-3 with people wearing 300mf for no apparent reason yesterday lol.
> Yea I hope you catch up to me we can lvl together, although maybe not if we are both doing no damage cause of cains haha I literally am just blending in to pub games hoping no one realizes I barely kill anything ( I am tanking though so im helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's all about getting to 60 quick as possible for me so I can start farming a-3 without needing someone else's help.
> I want to hear from any DH in here that actually farms a-3 solo what gear/setup you got guessing its 100M+ gear,


I just look for best gear for around 50-100k to go with the cains set. can still do decent dps. I was clearing act 3 inferno with my monk wearing cains set haha. Decided that the overall slower time it took to kill things wasnt worth it though. Going to wait until I get a leorics signet instead to paralvl my monk. So right now for me its still about farming gear.


----------



## Fr0sty

15% chance to freeze with 2atck per second is fun.. but i want to test a all res wiz with more stun immobilise and arcane on crit









yes likethegun you know where im getting at









ohh and i dropped 2 legends on same run while playing with yondergod and people he knew

and the funny thing is we both dropped 1 legendary on the same pack.. what are the odds of that?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 15% chance to freeze with 2atck per second is fun.. but i want to test a all res wiz with more stun immobilise and arcane on crit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes likethegun you know where im getting at


Lol, you and your electric wizard pipe dreams! That would be pretty cool build though if you could pull it off. Thinking of just stacking IAS to make that 8% chance to stun viable? Maybe lightning hydra would help on top of electrocute with storm armor?

wave of force w/impactful wave would be nice too. knockback plus a 2 second stun, then electrocute from a distance. Plus that would be a nice arcane dynamo effect







electrocute up to 5 then wave of force to knockback and deal all that extra dmg while stunning everyone for 2 seconds then electrocuting some more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh and i dropped 2 legends on same run while playing with yondergod and people he knew
> and the funny thing is we both dropped 1 legendary on the same pack.. what are the odds of that?


two MORE legends?! Wow man now i'm really starting to feel a rage boil up inside me at this game haha. How many legends have you found in the last 4 days?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol, you and your electric wizard pipe dreams! That would be pretty cool build though if you could pull it off. Thinking of just stacking IAS to make that 8% chance to stun viable? Maybe lightning hydra would help on top of electrocute with storm armor?
> wave of force w/impactful wave would be nice too. knockback plus a 2 second stun, then electrocute from a distance. Plus that would be a nice arcane dynamo effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electrocute up to 5 then wave of force to knockback and deal all that extra dmg while stunning everyone for 2 seconds then electrocuting some more.
> two MORE legends?! Wow man now i'm really starting to feel a rage boil up inside me at this game haha. How many legends have you found in the last 4 days?


the thing is the weapon alone has 11% chance to freeze and im stacking up some other cc's on it









total right now that i won on the ah is at 15% but i've got 3 more auctions that would put the total at 22%

+ i'll stack attack speed and crit chance too

and in the last 4days i think i found 8 or so .. not sure.. but 2 of them were total crap 4 were very good and 2 were acceptable


----------



## lckylocal

Kinda curious on this build you have in mind. It sounds like you plan on stacking "chance to freeze" mods with high ias and forked lightning. If thats the case... hate to burst your bubble but that mods freeze time is about .25 seconds on elites (being generous). 1.05 sounds like that will change for the better even then why would you not go with the traditional cm/nado build and just tweak it a bit

edit:
Everyone seems to be stuck on getting that one item that sells for 100m+ but don't forget there are tons of mid/low level things that still sell almost instantly which will add up quick. I haven't been farming as much as I used to due to time restraints but the mid level gear does sell... proof:


----------



## rationalthinking

Any suggestions for a shoulder piece for Wiz crit build?

Can't seem to find shoulder pieces that I like.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Found another good set item


----------



## ZaG

Nice^

Frosty still no farming with you?


----------



## ZaG

P"m me that TS info again


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hooray i now got banned from Diablo 3 to.
> 
> Why ?
> 
> the mail said because i miss used the AH.
> 
> Only thing i done was buying cheap items and selling them for more.
> This was just in the gold AH and not the RMAH.
> 
> I bet blizzard was mad at me for buying really cheap good items they wanted to sell on the RMAH lol.
> 
> Pfff Blizzard


I got banned too for using THE SAME credit card I used to buy the game on the RMAH. I stopped palying 2 month ago so I only have 1 Mil gold which is now worth nothing. So I wanted to buy some gear and decided to use that card to buy 10 MIL gold and I was banned for using my credit card only because my card is in Florida, and I am currently not there!!!

Anyone with paypal wanna sell me some gold? ***** blizzard.

ID: Schn1tt3r#1194


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I got banned too for using THE SAME credit card I used to buy the game on the RMAH. I stopped palying 2 month ago so I only have 1 Mil gold which is now worth nothing. So I wanted to buy some gear and decided to use that card to buy 10 MIL gold and I was banned for using my credit card only because my card is in Florida, and I am currently not there!!!
> Anyone with paypal wanna sell me some gold? ***** blizzard.
> ID: Schn1tt3r#1194


So I presume you aren't actually banned?

There's a bunch of third party sites that will sell gold cheaper then the AH.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Kinda curious on this build you have in mind. It sounds like you plan on stacking "chance to freeze" mods with high ias and forked lightning. If thats the case... hate to burst your bubble but that mods freeze time is about .25 seconds on elites (being generous). 1.05 sounds like that will change for the better even then why would you not go with the traditional cm/nado build and just tweak it a bit
> edit:
> Everyone seems to be stuck on getting that one item that sells for 100m+ but don't forget there are tons of mid/low level things that still sell almost instantly which will add up quick. I haven't been farming as much as I used to due to time restraints but the mid level gear does sell... proof:


my plan vs elites is improved archon with 5stacks of flash of insight









dunno why it would be a bad idea once i get my resist and dps and vit way higher then they are.. from my 31k right now i can punchfor 130k in improved archon.. sounds ok to me in terms of dps output.. and stacking cc in works.. i just need to up the chances and up the attack speed

but then again be a hater and dont have fun playing the same monotone copycat build that everyone has.. i didnt make proffit in my 3 run.. yet i did enjoy myself and i found another legendary

wich is all the fun there is to me in this game.. laughing about stupid moment when you die out of a mistake or you watch a friend trying to be the hero yet he dies

as long as your having fun why would it be a bad thing? and since it does work nicely for now with low'ish 2.0 attack per second why would not work better with 3.0 and double the chance to cc


----------



## Sainesk

hehe, I don't see this too often... looks either like everyone wants what I want or someone is flipping


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> I got banned too for using THE SAME credit card I used to buy the game on the RMAH. I stopped palying 2 month ago so I only have 1 Mil gold which is now worth nothing. So I wanted to buy some gear and decided to use that card to buy 10 MIL gold and I was banned for using my credit card only because my card is in Florida, and I am currently not there!!!
> Anyone with paypal wanna sell me some gold? ***** blizzard.
> ID: Schn1tt3r#1194
> 
> 
> 
> So I presume you aren't actually banned?
> 
> There's a bunch of third party sites that will sell gold cheaper then the AH.
Click to expand...

Yes, I was banned, and appealed. That "IP location" was the reason they gave me to having me banned. They want me to send some proof of residency documents and what not f that. I'll rather buy from ppl here or look for those 3rd party sites you say.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

i love gettign power leveled with +51% EXP


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my plan vs elites is improved archon with 5stacks of flash of insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunno why it would be a bad idea once i get my resist and dps and vit way higher then they are.. from my 31k right now i can punchfor 130k in improved archon.. sounds ok to me in terms of dps output.. and stacking cc in works.. i just need to up the chances and up the attack speed
> but then again be a hater and dont have fun playing the same monotone copycat build that everyone has.. i didnt make proffit in my 3 run.. yet i did enjoy myself and i found another legendary
> wich is all the fun there is to me in this game.. laughing about stupid moment when you die out of a mistake or you watch a friend trying to be the hero yet he dies
> as long as your having fun why would it be a bad thing? and since it does work nicely for now with low'ish 2.0 attack per second why would not work better with 3.0 and double the chance to cc


I've found that if your crit chance, crit dmg, and dps are high enough and if you have the rune where there is an explosion during the transformation to archon. If you get real close, you can pretty much one shot an elite with the transformation to archon alone, but you instantly get killed if they reflect dmg. It's hard finding a good balance of resist/crit/dps.


----------



## StormX2

So I was wondering if anyone here might know whats up with this,

My wife was given that promotion for the 1 Year of WOW and you get free D3 game.

So release day came and I downloaded the game set up everything and no problems, got the Crossbow guy to lvl 23 or so.

SO I got a little bored after that week or 2 of light playing, and stopped for a while.

Log back in recently to find that the character is gone? And that I am considered a Starter Edition??

Anyone know how this Bait and Switch might have happened?

I checked , made sure it was the rigth account, even used her wow authenticator etc. what the heck?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Everyone seems to be stuck on getting that one item that sells for 100m+ but don't forget *there are tons of mid/low level things that still sell almost instantly* which will add up quick. I haven't been farming as much as I used to due to time restraints but the mid level gear does sell... proof:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'd like to even be able to get those drops honestly. My luck though, I've found only 2 items that are worth 1 mill in the last month.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I've found that if your crit chance, crit dmg, and dps are high enough and if you have the rune where there is an explosion during the transformation to archon. If you get real close, you can pretty much one shot an elite with the transformation to archon alone, but you instantly get killed if they reflect dmg. It's hard finding a good balance of resist/crit/dps.


resist is gained with resist gear and inteligence wich wizzards need to get good dps anyway

its only a side project that i didnt put much money in to see what sort of effect certain affixes can do to the concept ..

and so far its good enough for me to invest gold right after im done gearing up my wd to an acceptable nuking standard wich is 130kdps without any buff

and yes i know of that rune.. with my wd glass cannon gear we 2 shotted the butcher 3 man party


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone here might know whats up with this,
> My wife was given that promotion for the 1 Year of WOW and you get free D3 game.
> So release day came and I downloaded the game set up everything and no problems, got the Crossbow guy to lvl 23 or so.
> SO I got a little bored after that week or 2 of light playing, and stopped for a while.
> Log back in recently to find that the character is gone? And that I am considered a Starter Edition??
> Anyone know how this Bait and Switch might have happened?
> I checked , made sure it was the rigth account, even used her wow authenticator etc. what the heck?


Ummm, are you sure it wasn't just a trial? They were giving out TONS of trails when the game first came out.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ummm, are you sure it wasn't just a trial? They were giving out TONS of trails when the game first came out.


if you paid for 1 year of wow you was suppose to get a free copy of diablo 3.

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/3767193/Sign_Up_for_the_World_of_Warcraft_Annual_Pass_and_Get_Diablo_III_Free-10_21_2011


----------



## calavera

Where on earth do you find set items???? I have yet to find a single set piece. Seriously...

Also, it could just be me but i think when you die your loot gets worse no matter how high your MF and NV stack is. I'm currently sitting at 281 MF with 5 NV stack. Paragon lvl 13, no gear switching.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Where on earth do you find set items???? I have yet to find a single set piece. Seriously...
> Also, it could just be me but i think when you die your loot gets worse no matter how high your MF and NV stack is. I'm currently sitting at 281 MF with 5 NV stack. Paragon lvl 13, no gear switching.


act 3 inferno of course


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Where on earth do you find set items???? I have yet to find a single set piece. Seriously...
> Also, it could just be me but i think when you die your loot gets worse no matter how high your MF and NV stack is. I'm currently sitting at 281 MF with 5 NV stack. Paragon lvl 13, no gear switching.


I haven't found a set item yet either. I've found two legendaries total... one that I sold for $20 when D3 was new, and recently found another that was worthless.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I haven't found a set item yet either. I've found two legendaries total... one that I sold for $20 when D3 was new, and recently found another that was worthless.


lol i found 3 total all worthless dont thk i got over 30k for all 3.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Where on earth do you find set items???? I have yet to find a single set piece. Seriously...
> Also, it could just be me but i think when you die your loot gets worse no matter how high your MF and NV stack is. I'm currently sitting at 281 MF with 5 NV stack. Paragon lvl 13, no gear switching.


I found 2 in act 1 a long time ago and 3 in act 3 recently. I think that's all. My first one was on my first day in inferno, but it was crap, only worth the brimstone.
Try to go for 300+ mf with 5 stacks. I have 250 hours played for those 5 set items btw.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I found 2 in act 1 a long time ago and 3 in act 3 recently. I think that's all. My first one was on my first day in inferno, but it was crap, only worth the brimstone.
> Try to go for 300+ mf with 5 stacks. I have 250 hours played for those 5 set items btw.


yonder his right 300% mf is the key

and each new paragon that i gain makes me find even more legend out of trash mob

but it didnt start until i was level 25 or so and the big boom happened in the last couple of days


----------



## -SE7EN-

working on a new build for my wd. dps is less than with my pet doctor build for the moment, but it's going pretty well so far. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#fkUPQY!bTh!cZZbZc. Working on getting more pickup range, got 20 yards off the legendary mojo, had to try it a few times before committing too much gold for it. Going to try to get WD set helm and boots and then go from there.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> resist is gained with resist gear and inteligence wich wizzards need to get good dps anyway
> its only a side project that i didnt put much money in to see what sort of effect certain affixes can do to the concept ..
> and so far its good enough for me to invest gold right after im done gearing up my wd to an acceptable nuking standard wich is 130kdps without any buff
> and yes i know of that rune.. with my wd glass cannon gear we 2 shotted the butcher 3 man party


I'm working on resistances. I'd love to farm act 3 inferno but currently I get 2 shotted by those winged moloks. My int is around 1900. I think I have ok dps at 81k. Crit chance is 37%. Crit dmg is around 280%. Been looking for gear that will allow me to raise resistance but keep my crit. Seems impossible without paying millions







Was thinking of going 1H weapon with shield but cant find the dps I'd like (to offset the loss in crit dmg) at a price I can afford.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I'm working on resistances. I'd love to farm act 3 inferno but currently I get 2 shotted by those winged moloks. My int is around 1900. I think I have ok dps at 81k. Crit chance is 37%. Crit dmg is around 280%. Been looking for gear that will allow me to raise resistance but keep my crit. Seems impossible without paying millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of going 1H weapon with shield but cant find the dps I'd like (to offset the loss in crit dmg) at a price I can afford.


2 shotted? oh that would be pleasant for my DH


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I'm working on resistances. I'd love to farm act 3 inferno but currently I get 2 shotted by those winged moloks. My int is around 1900. I think I have ok dps at 81k. Crit chance is 37%. Crit dmg is around 280%. Been looking for gear that will allow me to raise resistance but keep my crit. Seems impossible without paying millions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of going 1H weapon with shield but cant find the dps I'd like (to offset the loss in crit dmg) at a price I can afford.


can you show your profile page so we can help?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> working on a new build for my wd. dps is less than with my pet doctor build for the moment, but it's going pretty well so far. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#fkUPQY!bTh!cZZbZc. Working on getting more pickup range, got 20 yards off the legendary mojo, had to try it a few times before committing too much gold for it. Going to try to get WD set helm and boots and then go from there.


grave injustice works wonder man i tell you


----------



## Ploppytheman

Hey guys I've been eating more lucky charms.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so i finally found something worth alot apparently in a-1. it's been sitting in my box for awhile I didn't bother to look on the AH, one with 60 or so more vit which is the only one similar is 15mil bid 35mil buyout

gonna list it for 29,999,999 now someone has to actually buy it..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so i finally found something worth alot apparently in a-1. it's been sitting in my box for awhile I didn't bother to look on the AH, one with 60 or so more vit which is the only one similar is 15mil bid 35mil buyout
> gonna list it for 29,999,999 now someone has to actually buy it..


this aint worth 20mil i can tell you that


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this aint worth 20mil i can tell you that


His is better than another one that has a bid for 18m


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> His is better than another one that has a bid for 18m


LOL i usually salvage stuff like this on a regular basis

ohh well i guess i'll ah them in the future


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this aint worth 20mil i can tell you that


only time will tell i guess and I listed it for 25 mil bid 30 mil buyout. I don't really care what its worth just glad i found something good i'll have plenty of gold soon enough and apparently monk gear is cheap.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL i usually salvage stuff like this on a regular basis
> ohh well i guess i'll ah them in the future


you salvage stuff thats worth millions? it must be nice lol. Like burning money, I burned a dollar bill once and regretted it haha.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this aint worth 20mil i can tell you that


A lot of people are going barb cuz its super faceroll and cheap to gear. So the price might be right atm, plus u could resell/use it with 3 classes.


----------



## Reaper-X

Hey guys would it be worth AHing a bracer with
380 armor
140 dex
130 vit
45 all resists
190 armor
154 life per second

If so how much would it be worth roughly.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper-X*
> 
> Hey guys would it be worth AHing a bracer with
> 380 armor
> 140 dex
> 130 vit
> 45 all resists
> 190 armor
> 154 life per second
> If so how much would it be worth roughly.


Might get a few hundred K for it. No crit %, crit dmg or attack speed though. That is what really drives up the price. Ploppy, Barb gear is not cheep lol.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> anyone else tried the Schaeffer's Hammer whirlwind builld? i'm really enjoying it, it's basically an uber thorns build with its ability, except it hits everything around you instead of just the things attacking you.
> I can get away with just Life Steal on my belt with Bloodthirst passive vs near infinite normals in Act 3+ using cheap gear, and i'm sure if someone felt like buying endgame gear they wouldn't even need LOH vs elites (I threw an amethyst into my socketed hammer temporarily).
> Only downside is my Str is now under 600 since the cheap re-gear I did today stacking resists, so my DPS is a little over 10K but the hammer's ability isn't based on your DPS (crit chance and damage seem to work on it though) crits for 90K+ often for me, considering it hits everything, it feels awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may not be the best build, but it sure is fun...
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6522893513?page=1


Just tried it out yesterday and my Dsp went down from 35k to around 25k wi no other changes to gear other than taking out my two swords and using this instead. I have another one on auction with higher strength and vit as well as lower chance of the lightening, but higher Dps. It's quite the bomb for act 1 as basically u don't need to do anything but run around 90% of the time. Act 3 is not as easy for me. Need to concentrate a bit more. Am running around 900 resist all, 25-26k health and 8-9k armour. Very low crit hit chance and around 50% crit damage.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can you show your profile page so we can help?


I'll get to it as soon as the servers are back up.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> A lot of people are going barb cuz its super faceroll and cheap to gear. So the price might be right atm, plus u could resell/use it with 3 classes.


Not so cheap to gear any longer for this very reason lol. As soon as people realized that you could pull off the double tornado for just a few mil gold... things started getting crazy.


----------



## StaticFX

if anyone is bored waiting, and like wow style games... check this out.

video: 




its called forge, looks cool, and they have opened the alpha to all.
http://www.playforgewar.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=register <-sign up

then go here http://account.playforgewar.com/ to download...

downloading now


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> if you paid for 1 year of wow you was suppose to get a free copy of diablo 3.
> http://us.battle.net/wow/en/blog/3767193/Sign_Up_for_the_World_of_Warcraft_Annual_Pass_and_Get_Diablo_III_Free-10_21_2011


exactly, this is what was done, we have full game, but they like reset the account and now its a Starter edition..


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Hey guys I've been eating more lucky charms.


Nice! I found one the other day, sold for $35, but worse stats than yours, so I'm sure you can make a good bit off that one! Keep eating those lucky charms!


----------



## StaticFX

you may have the full game.. but do you have the annual pass??

wait, you said you got to lvl23... so that was past the skeleton king obviously... so u must have had the full version


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> you may have the full game.. but do you have the annual pass??
> wait, you said you got to lvl23... so that was past the skeleton king obviously... so u must have had the full version


Exactly, i logge dinto my wifes account the day of release, it said Full Game or something, Downloaded and played up past the 20's a bit, left the gake for a few months came back the character was gone and the game says Starter Edition

Blizzard never responded to emails sent out either.. Scumbags.


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone here might know whats up with this,
> My wife was given that promotion for the 1 Year of WOW and you get free D3 game.
> So release day came and I downloaded the game set up everything and no problems, got the Crossbow guy to lvl 23 or so.
> SO I got a little bored after that week or 2 of light playing, and stopped for a while.
> Log back in recently to find that the character is gone? And that I am considered a Starter Edition??
> Anyone know how this Bait and Switch might have happened?
> I checked , made sure it was the rigth account, even used her wow authenticator etc. what the heck?


If you stopped payment on the WoW account they revert your d3 license to a starter edition. Happened to me on accident when i forgot to update my CC info and missed a payment when my card expired.


----------



## StaticFX

wait.. so you have to KEEP paying for wow to play d3 free? lol


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> If you stopped payment on the WoW account they revert your d3 license to a starter edition. Happened to me on accident when i forgot to update my CC info and missed a payment when my card expired.


well her account is automatically set up under her Fathers Credit Card, lord knows Im not payin for that ish lol

And her WoW account is still running, so Im not sure whats up honestly. -.-

And I had this sudden Inspiration to start trying to farm for Real money auction items since we are dangerously low on money right now, I was going to make that my Wifes Part Time Job during the day, Farm and Watch the baby ;p


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> wait.. so you have to KEEP paying for wow to play d3 free? lol


Yes if you got D3 through the annual pass promotion the wow acct has to be active for a year from sign up date. Hence the'annual' pass.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well her account is automatically set up under her Fathers Credit Card, lord knows Im not payin for that ish lol
> And her WoW account is still running, so Im not sure whats up honestly. -.-
> And I had this sudden Inspiration to start trying to farm for Real money auction items since we are dangerously low on money right now, I was going to make that my Wifes Part Time Job during the day, Farm and Watch the baby ;p


you do realize you could probably make better $ stuffing envelopes... or going to garage sales and reselling on ebay.


----------



## StormX2

I hav enot he slightest Idea what Stuffing Envelopes is, and I don't have time or the Money to buy and resell items.

My wife sits at home with the baby, its make perfect sense for her to play a game and maybe get an item to sell for cash. Would be a good idea until our girl is old enough for Momma to go get a job lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> you do realize you could probably make better $ stuffing envelopes... or going to garage sales and reselling on ebay.


Yeah you'll probably do $1 an hour average. I guess if she was just going to play games or watch TV, that's more then nothing though.


----------



## StormX2

Dollar an hour doing what though lol, Liek I said, you need money to Resell items, and Im not sitting on Stock that may or maynot sell, thats just insane for where I am.

And I dont know what the stuffing of Envelopes does to give you money,


----------



## StaticFX

love how the server status shows everything is up... whats the point of having the status page??

the stuffing envelopes was a joke... it used to be a big scam type of work from home job.


----------



## Jaygel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I hav enot he slightest Idea what Stuffing Envelopes is, and I don't have time or the Money to buy and resell items.
> My wife sits at home with the baby, its make perfect sense for her to play a game and maybe get an item to sell for cash. Would be a good idea until our girl is old enough for Momma to go get a job lol


If she was planning on playing anyways, not a terrible idea...just be prepared for a lonnng grind to make any money. I've made about $100 from farming on my WD with about 200+ hours of playtime invested in him.


----------



## StormX2

Well i doubt Blizzard will be giving us our game back so it is a moot point now, but yes, my plan was to get through the game and then have my wife do an hour of farming a day i fpossible.

if we do get the game back, any suggestion on best class for farming would be? My thought was toward the Crossbow user


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Might get a few hundred K for it. No crit %, crit dmg or attack speed though. That is what really drives up the price. Ploppy, Barb gear is not cheep lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Not so cheap to gear any longer for this very reason lol. As soon as people realized that you could pull off the double tornado for just a few mil gold... things started getting crazy.


Mmmm barb gear is cheap. My monk friend who has a few 100m in gear on his monk just spent 60m on gear for a barb and he farms faster and more effectively than before because of how easy/broken WW barb is.

Any other class needs to spend way more to be even close to even with a barb. Demon hunters have an advantage going into inferno due to no defense at all benefitting them but when you are actually farming if you dont have insane gear DH drops off in effectivesness by a lot. And its a lot more noticeable since all the nerfs to inferno and the DH in general, so the problems other classes had are gone, and those same things that gave other classes problems were what made the DH stronger than them. Not to mention that as time has gone on the quality of gear that is affordable entering inferno and needed to farm act 3 is extremely low now, which means every class except DH gets defense benefit while DH is still glass cannon or not worth playing. Id say gear has 50% more stats or more for the same price as a mont or two ago. Also Dex gear is very expensive compared to the rest.

Barb is still cheapest to build b/c it so OP. Even if it costs more b/c of people gonig barb to be OP faceroll it still doenst makeup for how cheap barb gear is.

They really need to nerf that or buff every other class............ Jay Wilson plays barb.....


----------



## Crazy9000

I think I'm going to stick with my monk, I'm afraid by the time I get a barb built it'll get nerfed the next week.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think I'm going to stick with my monk, I'm afraid by the time I get a barb built it'll get nerfed the next week.


Thats how these games work lol

best to level everything because one day a patch will make one of them uber, for a while atleats lol


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> Thats how these games work lol
> best to level everything because one day a patch will make one of them uber, for a while atleats lol


This. Blizzard is notorious for this type of stuff. Even in starcraft they do it. I leveled a wizard with my friends barb at launch while also lvling my DH. I lvld a monk and barb with him after that as well. A long time after I lvld a WD just because it might be best at some point.

When I was lvling my wizard I spent ALL my gold on force armor regen build where it takes 3 hits to die, but you regen 1k+ hp/s or more and have 5k hp. Then they nerfed it and I was left with no gold and 5k hp in act 3 hell vs original soul lashers and phasebeasts................ if I didn't have my DH I woulda rage quit cuz I spent like 70k or more which was a lot then and all my gold.

Luckily I picked DH which has been OP, strong, or at least always decent. However I didn't really abuse DH to its full potential when I should have. Diablo is all about exploiting as much as possible to get more gear which is kind of sad. But if you don't exploit you fall behind and they don't act quick enough to fix problems.


----------



## StormX2

reminds me of Warhammer Online, one day the Bright Wizard was amazingly OP compared to the Sorceress (the game was odd, same classes were not EXACTLY identicle one side to the other) and then they got nerfed so I decided to give them a taste of what they gave us, worked hard to Max out my Crit and Magic Damage , got my Pre-made team together and I stroll into the middle of the fight and 3 seconds of AOE kills the whole field ;p

Those were the days.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im on and playing so servers must be up but its not asking for authenticator.... what gives just logging in after p/w


----------



## StaticFX

game is back up.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> A lot of people are going barb cuz its super faceroll and cheap to gear. So the price might be right atm, plus u could resell/use it with 3 classes.


Since when is it easy to gear a barbarian? XD With help from one of the guys I play with, total cost of my Wizard gear is around 1 million gold, I managed to get geared enough to handle Act 2 outright. To do the same for my barb, it would cost ten times that. Melee characters are ALWAYS like that. There's a reason why the Immortal King set is so expensive. Because it makes you nearly invulnerable in combat.


----------



## MaxFTW

WD Currently

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/17777394


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> WD Currently
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/17777394


DPS should be around 5x that as far as I can see.







No less than 80k to manage further.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so i got my monk from 27-60 in record breaking time by having great friends who power leveled me in a-3 of each difficulty and beat diablo for me.

i am now tanking the breached keep a-3 inferno pretty damn successfully in some gear i had already had and some that was given and some i spent 250k on last night lol. Only thing tthat even hurts me so far is desecrator and an elite pack of skull cleavers killed me one time. And the Jihad maniacs kill me too if i get hit by like 5 of them at once.

After like 6 packs of elite's I died two times, thats down about a million percent from dh lol even spammin gloom till my discp ran out

40k+ life 820 res 15k dps. my friend is dps'ing as a dh lol.

Demon hunter sucks compared to monk and i don't want to hear otherwise lol

Oh and I am using a Build I stole from The Yonder God


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Since when is it easy to gear a barbarian? XD With help from one of the guys I play with, total cost of my Wizard gear is around 1 million gold, I managed to get geared enough to handle Act 2 outright. To do the same for my barb, it would cost ten times that. Melee characters are ALWAYS like that. There's a reason why the Immortal King set is so expensive. Because it makes you nearly invulnerable in combat.


Gearing a barb is way more expensive than gearing a wiz.







My roommate who plays a WW barb runs Act 3 far faster than I do and my gear costs at least 10-15M more than his. Barbs have the benefit of having no want to fight with over his main stat (strength) and can offhand a weapon. This is why it boggles my mind to such a degree of why wizards and DH continuously get the short stick and barbs continue to run rampant. The only answer I can logically accept is that Jay Wilson does not want his barb nerfed and yes, he does play a barb. The nerfs have been dumb and unbalanced at best.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Logged in. Started game. Thirty seconds later.



30-40m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Gearing a barb is way more expensive than gearing a wiz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My roommate who plays a WW barb runs Act 3 far faster than I do and my gear costs at least 10-15M more than his. Barbs have the benefit of having no want to fight with over his main stat (strength) and can offhand a weapon. This is why it boggles my mind to such a degree of why wizards and DH continuously get the short stick and barbs continue to run rampant. The only answer I can logically accept is that Jay Wilson does not want his barb nerfed and yes, he does play a barb. The nerfs have been dumb and unbalanced at best.


The fact that they nerfed CM/WW and left barbs alone is just ******ed. I think the best way to nerf barbs is to make WW obey collision or not let you move as fast with WW. I dont think staying in WotB forever is problem as you can do that with archon and its fine, its a reward for super gear. But being able to basically sprint and spin to win through the game is imba. A MS nerf is probably the best b/c then lower geared barbs wouldnt get hurt by it as much. Like make WW speed cap at 100% instead of 124% + wotb or w/e it is.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can you show your profile page so we can help?


Here it is http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/treocsx15-1166/hero/25078651 Looks like I was off on a few numbers. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Logged in. Started game. Thirty seconds later.
> 
> 30-40m
> The fact that they nerfed CM/WW and left barbs alone is just ******ed. I think the best way to nerf barbs is to make WW obey collision or not let you move as fast with WW. I dont think staying in WotB forever is problem as you can do that with archon and its fine, its a reward for super gear. But being able to basically sprint and spin to win through the game is imba. A MS nerf is probably the best b/c then lower geared barbs wouldnt get hurt by it as much. Like make WW speed cap at 100% instead of 124% + wotb or w/e it is.


What's funny is that even after the nerf, CM mages tend to do really really well even still.







Now prepare to witness a WD nerf. XD


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> DPS should be around 5x that as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No less than 80k to manage further.


DPS is fine for Act 1 Inferno. I run it at close to the same with all my MF gear on. Later on you will need to up it quite a bit though. 80k would be great, but I manage just fine with ~56k (unbuffed) and ~32k HP farming Act 3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> What's funny is that even after the nerf, CM mages tend to do really really well even still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now prepare to witness a WD nerf. XD


That is because all the CM wizards have switched from ET/WW to ET/SC which still retains the old proc coefficient. This is ALSO the reason why many CM wizards are really concerned about patch 1.0.5 to come out and find out that SC rune is nerfed as well. The original nerf was completely uncalled for, both the nerf and the degree of nerf. I still don't know why they just halved it instead of reducing it slightly. Moving on, I get to put D3 to reset again now as I enjoy Borderlands 2!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Here it is http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/treocsx15-1166/hero/25078651 Looks like I was off on a few numbers. Thanks for any help in advance.


IMO, you need life regeneration and much more AR.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, you need life regeneration and much more AR.


What kind of number should I be looking at for AR? What's a good way to get life regeneration?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Logged in. Started game. Thirty seconds later.


how many bowls of lucky charms did you have today?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> What kind of number should I be looking at for AR? What's a good way to get life regeneration?


If you are a kiter, aiming for around 400 AR will put you in a good ballpark range to survive occasional hazards, especially paired with your force armor. Granted, things will still be able to one shot you if you take a direct hit. As for life regeneration, it really depends on what you want to sacrifice. I would look to replace your belt, belt, or helm and find something with more resistances and life regeneration. I also noticed you have no movement speed in your boots. My advice for boots is to look for a pair of Sage Seekers that give decent amounts of int and vit as ALL Sage Seekers come with 12% movement speed and a crap ton of armor.

Here is my Wizard:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/3381277

I am using a CM spell build so I am a bit tankier than a lot of Wizards and I sacrificed a good chunk of damage for crit chance. That being said, I clear Act 3 with no problem.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this aint worth 20mil i can tell you that


yay now i can gear my monk for glory


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are a kiter, aiming for around 400 AR will put you in a good ballpark range to survive occasional hazards, especially paired with your force armor. Granted, things will still be able to one shot you if you take a direct hit. As for life regeneration, it really depends on what you want to sacrifice. I would look to replace your belt, belt, or helm and find something with more resistances and life regeneration. I also noticed you have no movement speed in your boots. My advice for boots is to look for a pair of Sage Seekers that give decent amounts of int and vit as ALL Sage Seekers come with 12% movement speed and a crap ton of armor.
> Here is my Wizard:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/3381277
> I am using a CM spell build so I am a bit tankier than a lot of Wizards and I sacrificed a good chunk of damage for crit chance. That being said, I clear Act 3 with no problem.


Thanks for the tips. I'll hunt down some sage seekers. I was thinking high int would be the way to go but looks like I will have to make sacrifices.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> WD Currently
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/17777394


your dps is almost fine for a3, as you are going heavy pet build. the skill choices are questionable, but 30k dps with your armor and life regen (which you should share with your pets: fierce loyalty) is enough for a pet build in act3.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok something fishy is going on in the auction house someone has a bot i think. I am trying to bid on some very nice reasonably priced monk shoulders and every time i bid I INSTANTLY get notified im not winning i've done it like 5 times no one could be this quick to outbid me, well they better be ready to pay alot for them cause i'm gonna jack up the price big time.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> how many bowls of lucky charms did you have today?


This many. LOL.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ok something fishy is going on in the auction house someone has a bot i think. I am trying to bid on some very nice reasonably priced monk shoulders and every time i bid I INSTANTLY get notified im not winning i've done it like 5 times no one could be this quick to outbid me, well they better be ready to pay alot for them cause i'm gonna jack up the price big time.


 Sounds like they have a higher max bid than you.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Sounds like they have a higher max bid than you.


hrm maybe but it seemed like they were bidding the minimum like i was, well im winning now so whatever


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so i finally found something worth alot apparently in a-1. it's been sitting in my box for awhile I didn't bother to look on the AH, one with 60 or so more vit which is the only one similar is 15mil bid 35mil buyout
> gonna list it for 29,999,999 now someone has to actually buy it..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yay now i can gear my monk for glory


Can you re-upload in .jpg, no point in uploading in that format anyway, + I can't view it.

You are so ridiculously lucky ploppy.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can you re-upload in .jpg, no point in uploading in that format anyway, + I can't view it.


it just shows me selling it for 25.5 million


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it just shows me selling it for 25.5 million


I wanna see the stats, though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> your dps is almost fine for a3, as you are going heavy pet build. the skill choices are questionable, but 30k dps with your armor and life regen (which you should share with your pets: fierce loyalty) is enough for a pet build in act3.


as SE7EN said fierce loyalty will benefit your pets and dumping mana with bears will help clear white trash faster..

if i were you i would remove the bats and switch it for horrify with 100% armor rune

as passive i would remove vision quest and stick fierce loyalty in there and also use bad medecine too

to keep your tankyness and survival in act 3 but so far it looks ok


----------



## Ploppytheman

Not sure if this is good. It has perfect crit and bears and socket with good int, but the dmg might be a little low (out of 132-430 max). If not it will be good for my WD to spam moar bears.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/uhkapian-serpent


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hrm maybe but it seemed like they were bidding the minimum like i was, well im winning now so whatever


That's how the AH works. If you have a bid on an item for 2m, then someone else bids 5m, it outbids you with 2.1m or whatever. Then if you bid 2.5 it'll immediately outbid you with 2.6 and so on until you bid more then their max.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's how the AH works. If you have a bid on an item for 2m, then someone else bids 5m, it outbids you with 2.1m or whatever. Then if you bid 2.5 it'll immediately outbid you with 2.6 and so on until you bid more then their max.


yea i never really bid too much until today usually buyout since all the items im trying to buy had no buyout, i am gonna get some great deals though most im spending is 7M on a chest that is really good was also only one with specs i wanted.

all res
fire res
dex
vit

sockets (chest/helm/pants)

my monk is getting better all the time, now the only things that kill me are double affix like ice+desecrator since if i get frozen no loh... but it still takes em awhile to kill me and i don't have half my good gear yet lol this char gonna cost 20M total to gear (alot of that was making big amythysts) and be awesome you don't need any ******ed priced set items.

Removed profanity


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Not sure if this is good. It has perfect crit and bears and socket with good int, but the dmg might be a little low (out of 132-430 max). If not it will be good for my WD to spam moar bears.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/uhkapian-serpent


dmg is very low

and 7mana less per bear is insignificant


----------



## Xealot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I wanna see the stats, though.


Looks like:
+187 Strength
+204 Dexterity
+102 Vitality
+54 Resistance to All Elements
Critical Hit Chance Increased by 8.0%


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dmg is very low
> and 7mana less per bear is insignificant


Yeh the top end dmg sucks. For some reason I though bears cost 35 mana each, probably was thinking of energy twister. Bears are 140 mana, did they make a mistake in cost reduction? That is like the worst reduction ever lol.

It has a socket though which is nice, but its prob not worth much, ill give it to my WD, but im throwing it up for 25m bid no buyout in hopes someone will buy it lol....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Yeh the top end dmg sucks. For some reason I though bears cost 35 mana each, probably was thinking of energy twister. Bears are 140 mana, did they make a mistake in cost reduction? That is like the worst reduction ever lol.
> It has a socket though which is nice, but its prob not worth much, ill give it to my WD, but im throwing it up for 25m bid no buyout in hopes someone will buy it lol....


reduce cost affixes were crap since the begining for wd class .. dunno about other classes tho

25mil for that?

LOL good luck man.. i've got a 300dmg rare mojo that has more dps to it that wont even sell for 4mil

yes it is that bad


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> reduce cost affixes were crap since the begining for wd class .. dunno about other classes tho
> 25mil for that?
> LOL good luck man.. i've got a 300dmg rare mojo that has more dps to it that wont even sell for 4mil
> yes it is that bad


and things like: "reduces cooldown of zombie dogs by 1 second"~ oh joy!! got to love the way they treat us WDs


----------



## SpykeZ

If there was ever anything true about DIII, this is it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xiphos

they forgot dupes in d2 was rampant.
if d3 had dupes. people wouldn't be complaining so much.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> If there was ever anything true about DIII, this is it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rolled everything into one there

Im saving this its so true.


----------



## Schnitter

Ok so I gave this game another shot after 2 months of no play. I played it to paragon lvl 6 so that's quite a bit.

PRO
-Promotes team play
-Can find good things on AH

CON
-on those 6 paragon lvls I obtained over 300 rares of which NONE were worth more than 100,000 gold (how am I supposed to make money?)
-Nerfs/Buffs make it expensive to gear
-non-stop players or botters will have massive advantage over people with no paragon levels unless paragon does not count in PVP matches

There were more points but I forgot.

QUESTION: I honestly feel playing this game and not getting even one good item after so many levels is not enjoyable. I mean the reason to play now is to get good items to better your char, but after 6 pargon lvls and no drops, I am quite pissed. I read that during team play, the average of all players magic find is taken. Is this true?

Should I just put tons of magic find and stand far far away and shoot arrows to get something worth while?

I am about to uninstall this game plz help.

EDIT: I am doing act 3 runs BTW (and getting tons of lvl 50's rares)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

owning inferno a-3 w/ no dps'er


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Ok so I gave this game another shot after 2 months of no play. I played it to paragon lvl 6 so that's quite a bit.
> PRO
> -Promotes team play
> -Can find good things on AH
> CON
> -on those 6 paragon lvls I obtained over 300 rares of which NONE were worth more than 100,000 gold (how am I supposed to make money?)
> -Nerfs/Buffs make it expensive to gear
> -non-stop players or botters will have massive advantage over people with no paragon levels unless paragon does not count in PVP matches
> There were more points but I forgot.
> QUESTION: I honestly feel playing this game and not getting even one good item after so many levels is not enjoyable. I mean the reason to play now is to get good items to better your char, but after 6 pargon lvls and no drops, I am quite pissed. I read that during team play, the average of all players magic find is taken. Is this true?
> Should I just put tons of magic find and stand far far away and shoot arrows to get something worth while?
> I am about to uninstall this game plz help.
> EDIT: I am doing act 3 runs BTW (and getting tons of lvl 50's rares)


took a very long time farming before i found my first expensive item...

*side note* just solo'd (died 3 times only cause of 4 arcanes hitting me standing on fire/poison lol ) arcane enchanted vortex molten plagued demonic tremors, prolly hardest mob ill ever fight my monk owns.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Found another good legendary


----------



## Farih

Ok people lets keep it civil again.









No reason to get personal over a game


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> This many. LOL.


See that is the crap that pisses me off. I have found one legendary and no set items, while you have found several high priced items just recently. My luck in D2 was great, but in D3 I find nothing but vendor trash.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> See that is the crap that pisses me off. I have found one legendary and no set items, while you have found several high priced items just recently. My luck in D2 was great, but in D3 I find nothing but vendor trash.


Get at least 250% MF and then run act 3 over and over. I promise you will find legends. I found a windforce, a legend monk spirit stone, and a ring worth 500 mil today in the same run.

Oh, and a new theory we came up with today is that once you hit lvl 20+ paragon, you find a lot more legends... It has proven true thus far.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Get at least 250% MF and then run act 3 over and over. I promise you will find legends. I found a windforce, a legend monk spirit stone, and a ring worth 500 mil today in the same run.
> Oh, and a new theory we came up with today is that once you hit lvl 20+ paragon, you find a lot more legends... It has proven true thus far.


I used to like you........


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Found another good legendary


Seems like a bit of a low roll for such a revered Legendary item.  Only 400 armor? Plus the lack of any sockets... But this is what I would expect to hear. You don't buy a low rolled Tyrael's Might armor piece.







Good find regardless.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome bro thats what like 50M, wait no 100 maybe i was looking at them earlier today they were my "recommended item" happy as hell for you u rich bastard haha my monk would love to have that one day maybe i'll find one


I highly doubt it would sell for 50m, much less 100m. 400 armor, 73 resist all, 180 dex, 80 vit... None of those are that great. If it had a socket and like... 700 armor, then it would be worth something good, but really... most rares stat better. (Just giving an opinion.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Found some more legendary items today to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw frosty you really should get off your pedestal you have yourself up on... your not really that great... but if constantly trying putting people down is your thing then have fun


*Said in Vegeta's voice*

I'm going to start beating you now... I don't know when I'll stop...

Also, Ploppy is the condescending prick here, not Fr0sty.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Get at least 250% MF and then run act 3 over and over. I promise you will find legends. I found a windforce, a legend monk spirit stone, and a ring worth 500 mil today in the same run.
> Oh, and a new theory we came up with today is that once you hit lvl 20+ paragon, you find a lot more legends... It has proven true thus far.


Again, I hate you.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Found another good legendary


Seems like a bit of a low roll for such a revered Legendary item.  Only 400 armor? Plus the lack of any sockets... But this is what I would expect to hear. You don't buy a low rolled Tyrael's Might armor piece.







Good find regardless.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome bro thats what like 50M, wait no 100 maybe i was looking at them earlier today they were my "recommended item" happy as hell for you u rich bastard haha my monk would love to have that one day maybe i'll find one


I highly doubt it would sell for 50m, much less 100m. 400 armor, 73 resist all, 180 dex, 80 vit... None of those are that great. If it had a socket and like... 700 armor, then it would be worth something good, but really... most rares stat better. (Just giving an opinion.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Found some more legendary items today to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw frosty you really should get off your pedestal you have yourself up on... your not really that great... but if constantly trying putting people down is your thing then have fun


*Said in Vegeta's voice*

I'm going to start beating you now... I don't know when I'll stop...

Also, Ploppy is the condescending prick here, not Fr0sty.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Get at least 250% MF and then run act 3 over and over. I promise you will find legends. I found a windforce, a legend monk spirit stone, and a ring worth 500 mil today in the same run.
> Oh, and a new theory we came up with today is that once you hit lvl 20+ paragon, you find a lot more legends... It has proven true thus far.


Again, I hate you.


----------



## TFL Replica

A friendly warning to everyone. If you see someone breaking the rules or being rude to you, do not provoke them any further by replying to them. Just report and move on. When you see a moderator kindly asking everyone to keep it civil again, that's a sign to stop.


----------



## Shodhanth

Haven't played this game in a looong time.
As a monk with limited capital what can I expect when I just MF with with stacks on and nothing else?
:S


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Haven't played this game in a looong time.
> As a monk with limited capital what can I expect when I just MF with with stacks on and nothing else?
> :S


not much probably, and where are you planning to mf? apparently you need 300 mf to find anything and like level 25 paragon seems to help alot too. I got alot of nice monk gear I ended up not using for my monk if you need some free stuff. Add me in game I can even own stuff in a-3 so you get some drops. karma#1295 goin to bed right now been up forever but i'll be on tonight some time late probably.


----------



## Shodhanth

US right?
I'll add ya.
If I find you online, it'd be swell


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Haven't played this game in a looong time.
> As a monk with limited capital what can I expect when I just MF with with stacks on and nothing else?
> :S


Running on pure luck, you can still find epic legends. may have to put in some more time initially though. I found a litany of the undaunted ring worth 200 mil and a rare sword i sold for 32 mil in the same drop in act 3 when i was paragon lvl 4 or something... no MF except stacks... so its possible.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Haven't played this game in a looong time.
> As a monk with limited capital what can I expect when I just MF with with stacks on and nothing else?
> :S


if you can do act 3, you don't need mf gear, just time. keep running it and get them paragon levels high, and you'll find something decent every so many runs (for me it's been about every 5 runs since mid-20s paragon, I run with no mf gear). so far I've found tal rasha chest armor, IK helm, 3 pieces of the innas set, echoing fury, and some various other set/legendary items along with some pretty good yellows. most runs are crap, but you'll get something good if you play enough. It's not luck, it's not RNG. I've been noticing higher level yellows as I near closer to a set/legendary drop, in fact have called out my last 2 legendaries to within 30 minutes of game time.It is repetitive, but running in social groups and not worrying too much about other crap, just having fun, seems to make it go a lot better. Finding a guild to game with has improved my experience 10fold, just having a decent number of people to run with constantly and voice chat with takes a lot of the boredom away = more time played = more good items found.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xiphos*
> 
> they forgot dupes in d2 was rampant.
> if d3 had dupes. people wouldn't be complaining so much.


Name of girl plox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> See that is the crap that pisses me off. I have found one legendary and no set items, while you have found several high priced items just recently. My luck in D2 was great, but in D3 I find nothing but vendor trash.


Yeh but I have unbuffed:

138k dps, 47% crit, 239% crit dmg, 2606dex, 35k hp, 60% armor, 33% phy resist, and 46.1% dodge, and 38 disc, 1.83 APS with 6% IAS on Xbow

or

126.5k dps +30% vs elites and 48disc

and I run with 250% MF with 5 stacks. I dont pick up blues, potions, gems, or most non 63s/legs. I don't waste time killing every mob, checking everybody, clearing every nook n cranny, or opening chests/etc.

Two of my friends found manticores yesterday. One was trash but the other was pretty good even though he sold it UNID for 50m lol. I wasn't mad at all.

Also don't be mad but I got all of these yesterday.



Once some of my other stuff sells I can get a GG manticore, some GG gloves, and a GG BL quiver or something else Im not sure. I don't want to blow 100m gold before IM comes out not knowing what ability I want to use. I should probably keep my CA stuff as well since that is probably gonna be best for IMx8


----------



## Kabuks

Was originally trying to sell it for 450M but ended up just selling it for 350M because I was getting impatient.

Used some of the money so far to improve my monk.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kabuks-1511/hero/3212222


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> 
> Was originally trying to sell it for 450M but ended up just selling it for 350M because I was getting impatient.
> Used some of the money so far to improve my monk.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kabuks-1511/hero/3212222


Wow that's probably the best weapon I've even seen yet.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> 
> Was originally trying to sell it for 450M but ended up just selling it for 350M because I was getting impatient.
> Used some of the money so far to improve my monk.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kabuks-1511/hero/3212222


nice man you could have the most awesome monk ever for 297 mil. I just geared one up who can solo inferno diablo for 30M lol.

I have a cool gear setup I could show you I stacked fire res and one of my weps is a burning axe of shankis (life on hit/socket/fire res so it stacks for all my res) so it's like having a wep with 300 total res points on it

Finally beat diablo first try with my monk after getting owned 1 shot on my DH a couple times and never trying it again haha.


----------



## Shodhanth

Just got off a gamer with HardwareDecoder.
He's a pretty cool guy.








Thanks for the help Karma!


----------



## veblen

Haven't been able to survive Act 3 Inferno with my monk.







And I feel like a leecher in public games.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Haven't been able to survive Act 3 Inferno with my monk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I feel like a leecher in public games.
> Any suggestions?


at first glance? half the vit u need. You also need way better gear which I understand can be hard to come by.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Haven't been able to survive Act 3 Inferno with my monk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I feel like a leecher in public games.
> Any suggestions?


It depends on a few things. Let me offer a few scenarios.

If you are getting one shotted, I suggest the following in order:
- Get more All Resistances or figure out which resistance to stack if you plan on using that Monk passive that uses your highest resist as resistances for everything else
- Get enough +Vit so you can survive previous one shots with your improved damage mitigation
- Get more LoH to get all that life back

If you are not getting one shotted, I suggest the following in order:
- Get more LoH
- Get more Vit or resistances as needed


----------



## Shodhanth

Veblen, you'll need more res.
Like atleast 600+ minimum.
I have around 800 and I still have problems with Arcane. :S


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> at first glance? half the vit u need. You also need way better gear which I understand can be hard to come by.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It depends on a few things. Let me offer a few scenarios.
> If you are getting one shotted, I suggest the following in order:
> - Get more All Resistances or figure out which resistance to stack if you plan on using that Monk passive that uses your highest resist as resistances for everything else
> - Get enough +Vit so you can survive previous one shots with your improved damage mitigation
> - Get more LoH to get all that life back
> If you are not getting one shotted, I suggest the following in order:
> - Get more LoH
> - Get more Vit or resistances as needed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Veblen, you'll need more res.
> Like atleast 600+ minimum.
> I have around 800 and I still have problems with Arcane. :S


Thanks so much for the suggestions, guys!









Looks like I should get +Vit, LoH and +res gear. I've been stacking Dex as you can probably tell for greater damage. But it seems I've hit a ceiling given my finances.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestions, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I should get +Vit, LoH and +res gear. I've been stacking Dex as you can probably tell for greater damage. But it seems I've hit a ceiling given my finances.


someone tell me how to pull up my profile page? So I can show him my monk that just tanked 10,000 enemies at once and 2 elite packs in a-4 for 5 mins and killed htem all in a 3 player game

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072

i have since upgraded alot of gear I guess it updates once a day... I have 25k dps now, 50k life, 1050 or so all res 24.5 crit chance 268% crit dmg (emeralds in weps) and I got a different wep than the empyrean messenger (800 dps sword w/ 877 loh and socket) and using axe of shankis

using lacuni prowlers bracers w/ fire res/all res

yea that gear is not what im using anymore except for chest gloves/pants/shoulders the rest is all replaced lol. but that gear gives you the general idea


----------



## SlyFox

While we're talking about Monks, I'm also having some issue with Act 3. Any advice on my gear would be greatly appreciated.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SlyFuu-1600/hero/7698330


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> While we're talking about Monks, I'm also having some issue with Act 3. Any advice on my gear would be greatly appreciated.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SlyFuu-1600/hero/7698330


not enoough res or vit for sure. when my gear gets updated ill post my profile again for all to see


----------



## noahhova

With 5 stacks of NV I have 310MF yet Ive run Act 3 at least 20 times and Act 2 at least 100 times plus tons on Act 1 when my suit wasn't as good......Ive found zero legendary or set items in Inferno.....Im starting to wonder









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/noahhova-1157/hero/2473968


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> not enoough res or vit for sure. when my gear gets updated ill post my profile again for all to see


I think it updates when you log out of that char.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I think it updates when you log out of that char.


ahh i almost never log out haha i just leave d3 running wil do soon then and check

ahh updated idk why it says i got 500 all res though oh cause of the perk i guess, i'm at 1035 all res

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072

updated profile for any monks to look at I am very successfull right now


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> 
> Was originally trying to sell it for 450M but ended up just selling it for 350M because I was getting impatient.
> Used some of the money so far to improve my monk.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kabuks-1511/hero/3212222


Not bad.

Manticores arent that great but a lot of morons pay more for double socket / oranges not really knowing if its better. I was trying to get a similar weapon with lifesteal but the guy thought that lifesteal made the bow worth 400m+ instead of the 250m he would get on AH (there was an item just like it for 250m without LS). Its extra annoying that I could have traded my IK gloves + gold to him. Lifesteal has no point for demon hunters.... sigh... prob have to wait til weekend to get a weapon upgrade now... oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Haven't been able to survive Act 3 Inferno with my monk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I feel like a leecher in public games.
> Any suggestions?


Everyone in public games is a leecher. So you have nothing to feel bad about. In the maybe 200 players Ive played with maybe 5 have been even remotely decent. I usually do pub games to try out specs but rage quit when I see demon hunters with rapid fire or grenades, rapid fire grenades is the worst.....................

Id rec playing by yourself though.

As for your gear focus on LoH, esp on weapons, and even go for more IAS over crit at this stage to benefit your LoH more. You also have almost no all resist. Act 3 Inferno requires at least 400 AR with the real number being closer to 800. Shields are extremely cheap now too, so you may even want to sword and board over dual wield, but 2hs are a nono imo. I think with decent LoH weapons shield are actually less defensive and do less damage, but figure out what works for you.

You need sockets. 3 chest, 2 pants, 1 helm.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#bWgYTQ!aXU!ZZYaYa

Sustenance can be replaced with Time of Need if you feel its better for you. And Penitent Flame with Fear is also a good ability. If you alternate attacks you can easily keep both primary debuffs up so you will have insane survival. This is basically the most heavily defensive build you can go, and you can swap things out for more offense when you feel comfortable to do so.

The dps seems low but with this spec you should be able to tank while surrounded and hit everything around you.

Blinding Flash and SSS runes are preferential. I prefer reduced cooldown and BF is good with duration imo.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL dropped a sick skorn today + 2 gem plans

:O


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL dropped a sick skorn today + 2 gem plans
> :O


:O nice!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just soloed gohm on my dh. Expected it to be impossible, it was super easy lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just soloed gohm on my dh. Expected it to be impossible, it was super easy lol.


Ghom + LoH = Dead Ghom


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> With 5 stacks of NV I have 310MF yet Ive run Act 3 at least 20 times and Act 2 at least 100 times plus tons on Act 1 when my suit wasn't as good......Ive found zero legendary or set items in Inferno.....Im starting to wonder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/noahhova-1157/hero/2473968


Welcome to D3. Where the rich keep getting richer (PPL with expensive gear kill everything fast, get drops, get magic find, get paragon so they get all the loot and sell for high price) and the poor keep getting poorer (paying repair costs cuz you can't kill all elite pacs and you have low resist).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ghom + LoH = Dead Ghom


NO loh, 110 avg all resist, 17k life, 3.4k armour, 340 health per second. Just kited him around in a circle.


----------



## Ploppytheman

I got a sick EA quiver along with a slight upgrade bracer because I needed the resists. I'm at 124k dps +30% vs elites unbuffed with 14% bonus to EA. My BL hits like a truck now, 100k+ crits and 200k+ crits on elites ROFL. I was over 300k with all my buffs up lol...

All I need is a witching hour dex belt and a GG manticore and I don't think Ill need to upgrade anymore. Upgrades will be in the 100m-1b range after that lol... and personally I don't think it will be worth it unless IMx8 drops higher tier loot. With all my new gear a manticore is gonna increase my dps by even more.... cant wait....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ghom + LoH = Dead Ghom


Ghom ghot nerfed.

All you need are cluster bombs, DA, bat, MFD hatred, prep hatred, and maybe 10% crit caltrops. I should go blow up ghom for the lulz after this alk run.

Ghom is so fat you can do so much dmg to him with CB, along with any other boss


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I got a sick EA quiver along with a slight upgrade bracer because I needed the resists. I'm at 124k dps +30% vs elites unbuffed with 14% bonus to EA. My BL hits like a truck now, 100k+ crits and 200k+ crits on elites ROFL. I was over 300k with all my buffs up lol...
> All I need is a witching hour dex belt and a GG manticore and I don't think Ill need to upgrade anymore. Upgrades will be in the 100m-1b range after that lol... and personally I don't think it will be worth it unless IMx8 drops higher tier loot. With all my new gear a manticore is gonna increase my dps by even more.... cant wait....
> *Ghom ghot nerfed.*
> All you need are cluster bombs, DA, bat, MFD hatred, prep hatred, and maybe 10% crit caltrops. I should go blow up ghom for the lulz after this alk run.
> Ghom is so fat you can do so much dmg to him with CB, along with any other boss


I know. I killed him with cluster bombs, evasive fire multishot, and ToC maybe gloom, nothing else. Edit: Just saw that wasn't directed at me. :doh:

Build:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fatjetdude-1645/hero/19583089

Chest armour is not updated, I now have some with +10 dis, and 147 dex.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I made it to the area in act 4 before Izual. Now I can see why everyone stays in act 3...







.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I made it to the area in act 4 before Izual. Now I can see why everyone stays in act 3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had a rediculous fight earlier today in there 2 packs of elites .lol about 1000 other monsters, after the initial owning me several times I was able to get a foothold w/ my mighty monk and tank them all to peices.

Another reason is significantly less elites so you barely get to 5 stacks and it's over some times although ive started doing it after my a-3 runs.

I think the drop rates are also very similar to a-3


----------



## -SE7EN-

i am about done paying attention to DPS, i guess it's ok to measure relative damage per build by, but its completely useless to measure how well you can play. I have a lil over 1/2 the dps with my 'dps' build as i do with my 'tank pet' build, but due to the skills and playstyle, i clear act3 a lot more quickly with my 'dps' build.


----------



## computerparts

You guys that are able to farm act 3, is it possible to gear up a wizard without paying millions?


----------



## Zantrill

So, someone hacked my Diablo 3 account again... this time they change the email and password... I'm locked out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, someone hacked my Diablo 3 account again... this time they change the email and password... I'm locked out.


----------



## Magariz

What is this IMx8?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> What is this IMx8?


I don't remember what it stands for, but I think it's the upcoming feature that allows you to increase the difficulty in return for better drops.

Sort of like the old single player diablo 2 feature, where you could type /players 8 to make the game play as if 8 players were in your game.


----------



## rationalthinking

What kind of bullshtt is this?
Quote:


> Because you are involved in the trading of gold and equipment, legitimately means playing with an unaltered game client. Doing otherwise violates our policies for Battle.net and Diablo III, and it goes against the spirit of fair play that all of our games are based on. We strongly recommend that you avoid using any hacks, cheats, bots, or exploits. Suspensions and bans of players that have used or start using cheats and hacks.
> 
> You can confirm that you are the original owner of the account to this secure website with:
> https://us.battle.net/support/en/games/diablo3
> 
> Login to your account, In accordance following template to verify your account.
> 
> * Account Name and Password
> * First and Surname
> * Secret Question and Answer
> Show * Please enter the correct information
> 
> If you ignore this mail your account can and will be closed permanently.
> Account security is incredibly important to us, and we hope that it's important to you. If you have any additional security recommendations to add to this list, please feel free to share them in the comments!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What kind of bullshtt is this?


login to your account manually (type the address in the bar yourself) any link you click could be a scam to steal your account.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> login to your account manually (type the address in the bar yourself) any link you click could be a scam to steal your account.


^this

Also take note that you are in LA and the email states "First and Surname". Every Blizzard email I have gotten says "First and Last." Surname instead of Last name is more of a UK and EU thing. Almost no company in the US will reffer to your last name as a Surname, would be a red flag to me.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What kind of bullshtt is this?
> 
> 
> 
> login to your account manually (type the address in the bar yourself) any link you click could be a scam to steal your account.
Click to expand...

I thought so. Just wanted to see if anyone experienced this.

Quote:


> Every Blizzard email I have gotten says "First and Last."


Same thing I was just saying to a Co-Worker. Sounds like a Korean Email.


----------



## Crazy9000

Anything that asks you to login to your account is a scam. Blizzard will either ban you or not, they will never have you "login to verify" or anything like that.


----------



## Sainesk

meh, can't find another Templar relic like this even without the phys res...







even without block % I don't see anything with this high str and vit with loh... guess i'll list it with no buyout and watch it sell for next to nothing since no-one cares about follower items unless they have MF/GF







(personally, I think it's the best relic i've found so far though a little AR on it would have been nice).


----------



## Zantrill

WOW... Customer Support was awesome! Great guy. He got my old email back and I can log in now. And they rolled back to the time they first saw suspicious activity.! Nice... reinstalling game right now... Hope all my stuff is back. He didn't say what country.... but he saw it wasn't my country that took over my account.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> WOW... Customer Support was awesome! Great guy. He got my old email back and I can log in now. And they rolled back to the time they first saw suspicious activity.! Nice... reinstalling game right now... Hope all my stuff is back. He didn't say what country.... but he saw it wasn't my country that took over my account.


Glad to hear that!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone know roughly how much 100 dps extra on a sword for a monk will give? like if I got a nice 800 with loh+socket and and i get a 900/50+ w/ loh and socket will it be a huge dps jump ?


----------



## l337sft

^ im pretty sure the extra dps will be multiplied by the base weapon damage. So yea it should be a pretty big increase


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> ^ im pretty sure the extra dps will be multiplied by the base weapon damage. So yea it should be a pretty big increase


thx i was trying to bid on a pretty sick fist wep with like 800 loh over 1k dps socket AND 52 base crit dmg AND 114 dex/INT, i put 15 mil and when it said my bid was too low I was like meh not paying 20m for one wep. who knows what the bid is i'll have to keep looking

Edit: did bid 20M on it lol. its worth every penny never will need to be upgraded i don't think.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, someone hacked my Diablo 3 account again... this time they change the email and password... I'm locked out.


Tis why I have an authenticator.







Safety is your friend.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, someone hacked my Diablo 3 account again... this time they change the email and password... I'm locked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis why I have an authenticator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety is your friend.
Click to expand...

they are sending me a free device for that


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> they are sending me a free device for that


I have one on my android phone. It was free.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> they are sending me a free device for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on my android phone. It was free.
Click to expand...

I guess it is some kind of USB device they are sending.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Well someone else is bidding on the fist, its way over 20M already but I am going to make them pay every penny for it, this will be a war of retribution


----------



## Pidoma

It is a keychain. I have one of those too.


----------



## Imglidinhere

It's a little "thingy-doodad-mabob-o-blarg" device that you push a button and it gives a code for about 10 seconds when you log in.









Also, that's a patented word. I'll sue you if you use it. <3


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> It's a little "thingy-doodad-mabob-o-blarg" device that you push a button and it gives a code for about 10 seconds when you log in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, that's a patented word. I'll sue you if you use it. <3


haha u must work for apple


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> thx i was trying to bid on a pretty sick fist wep with like 800 loh over 1k dps socket AND 52 base crit dmg AND 114 dex/INT, i put 15 mil and when it said my bid was too low I was like meh not paying 20m for one wep. who knows what the bid is i'll have to keep looking
> Edit: did bid 20M on it lol. its worth every penny never will need to be upgraded i don't think.


Yeah that's going to be over 50m probably with those stats. I'm using a 1k dps with 930ish LOH and no socket or crit.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha u must work for apple


Nah, If I were with apple, I'd only sue Samsung.







(you can all hit me now.)


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Nah, If I were with apple, I'd only sue Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you can all hit me now.)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah that's going to be over 50m probably with those stats. I'm using a 1k dps with 930ish LOH and no socket or crit.


I am getting close to that on my bids im currently winning, i've fallen in love with it never before have I had an item I can say I would never *NEED* to upgrade

I'm sure some jerk will snipe me when it says <1M (has over 1day left







) but im gonna make them pay as much as I can for it.


----------



## Fr0sty

why are the gem plans in blue?

almost missed that yesterday morning


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why are the gem plans in blue?
> almost missed that yesterday morning


Wow I can see myself missing that too. I don't really look at blues now that I've stopped picking them up... Will have to make sure to look for those plans.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I have one on my android phone. It was free.


I just use a free smartphone emulator thats free. I had to re-enable texting on my phone too for d3 which is kind of annoying...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why are the gem plans in blue?
> almost missed that yesterday morning


Why do whites show?
Why cant I filter what drops?

What do u want to see:
Greys
Whites
Blues
Rares
Patterns
sub level 60s
lvl 60s
lvl 61s
lvl 62s
lvl 63s
potions
gems
minimap

minmap scalable and dragable so it doesnt take 1/4 of ur screen
auto aim option to turn it off (autoaim is SOOOO annoying)
highlight unit you are attacking toggle

Intensity of spell effects/basic spell effects options so you can actually see would be nice.
numbers on resources
combat log
HP numbers on elites
HP numbers on trash
tenths of a second left on cooldowns

Skill selection should have 3 presets
Skill selection should show ALL skills on one screen and when you hover the runes pop up for the ability

autovendor trash, autorepair if gold = X amount
ID all items (must be done in town).

scale ability bar and draggable
multiplayer limited pause, three times every 30m, 3 times every hour public games with other players being able to unpause the game, like sc2.

scale and drag health and resource bars, add numbers to them, add a few styles (bars, etc)

make chat not suck worse than sc2 chat on launch
scalable chat

walls always lowered, line of sight and vision given from other players
free look camera, so you can scroll around the entire dungeon to see if you missed something! legs on minmap as well!

Thats off the top of my head. Im sure if I continue watching TL2 I will find about 1000 more things that are done extremely poorly in D3.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

@ Zantrill, yeah saw "you" log in last night, and sent "you" a message, but "you" never replied. Hope they keep off your account.


----------



## Jaygel

1.0.5 Patch notes are up, and i must say i have 0 complaints!

http://www.diablofans.com/news/1355-patch-105-patch-notes-105-coming-to-the-ptr/#comments


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaygel*
> 
> 1.0.5 Patch notes are up, and i must say i have 0 complaints!
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/1355-patch-105-patch-notes-105-coming-to-the-ptr/#comments


increased pickup radius shrine ? :O omg epic news for my build.. ohh reduced cooldown shrine


----------



## HardwareDecoder

finally found a decent legendary, some strongarm bracers yay although im pretty sure they are under 5 mil gonna check after this run. patch notes look cool they are nerfing the one monk passive to 50% of dex to armor but i don't think its gonna effect my tankyness

since they lowering mob damage anyway. im glad they only reducing the other passive damage reduce from 25 to 20% whew super glad


----------



## nvidiaftw12

"Ability to make monsters stronger and have more health."

4x harder monsters here I come.


----------



## Dmac73

I wish they would just launch it instead of doing it on a PTR. So everything i find while it's under PTR doesn't even matter and i'm basically wasting my time to help beta test a beta patch for a game that's still in beta. Meh.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> "Ability to make monsters stronger and have more health."
> 4x harder monsters here I come.


here we come you mean









those OP ww barbs are not going to like this
Quote:


> Sprint
> 
> Skill Rune - Run Like the Wind
> Proc coefficient reduced from 0.2 to 0.08


----------



## likethegun

Can someone please paste the patch notes in a regular post. I can't pull open spoilers or go to the links from work. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> thx i was trying to bid on a pretty sick fist wep with like 800 loh over 1k dps socket AND 52 base crit dmg AND 114 dex/INT, i put 15 mil and when it said my bid was too low I was like meh not paying 20m for one wep. who knows what the bid is i'll have to keep looking
> Edit: did bid 20M on it lol. its worth every penny never will need to be upgraded i don't think.


Just to give you an idea, I sold a lvl 63 850 dps sword with 130 dex, 900 LoH, and a socket for 32 mil... and this was so I could have a quick sell. So expect to spend some money lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> meh, can't find another Templar relic like this even without the phys res...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even without block % I don't see anything with this high str and vit with loh... guess i'll list it with no buyout and watch it sell for next to nothing since no-one cares about follower items unless they have MF/GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (personally, I think it's the best relic i've found so far though a little AR on it would have been nice).


This should sell. Ever since OCN members opened my eyes to follower items... (I personally never use followers unless its to stack MF while im running in my DPS gear just to have a bit extra...) I have been selling way worse follwer items than that with a start bid of 100k and no buyout... They have been selling for like 200-500k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Welcome to D3. Where the rich keep getting richer (PPL with expensive gear kill everything fast, get drops, get magic find, get paragon so they get all the loot and sell for high price) and the poor keep getting poorer (paying repair costs cuz you can't kill all elite pacs and you have low resist).


Diablo 3 isn't America... None of us were born into money... We all started and have been right where you (or whoever you are referring to) are at now. In fact, we had it harder... because when we were there... our elites hit a lot harder, and regenerated health, and our loot really did suck so we were forced to run with max MF to find our crappy (legacy) legends and good lvl 60+ items...yet we pushed on, and farmed more. Now that they have massively nerfed inferno for the "less fortunate" folks as you seem to be referring to them, it just made it easier for us. However, this ensures that If you put in the time (not nearly as many hours now, as it took us mind you)... and learn the way of the game, you will get there too... You may have to farm act1 or act 2 inferno for a week straight and save all your gold to get a few million to buy upgraded gear... but eventually if you put in the time like all of us "rich" folks have... you will get there too. Most of us play for 5+ hours EVERY day... so unless you are doing that... you can't really complain right? People who consider themselves "casual" gamers shouldn't even be worried about "farming" act 3 inferno... because they should just be in it for the fun, and don't deserve to be in the same place that us people who have devoted countless hours to the game are at.

Oh, and just to throw it out there... I personally have numerous people on my friends list who have overcame that boundary of act 3 inferno BECAUSE of the last patch... So I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that no one has an excuse to whine now (not saying you are, just throwing it out there for the readers).


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Well someone else is bidding on the fist, its way over 20M already but I am going to make them pay every penny for it, this will be a war of retribution


You mean attrition? Debating on playing D3 again, but just bought Torchlight 2.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wow when did you sell that sword? I bought an 800 w/ 877 loh 60 vit/dex +socket for 4.5 mil lol. Whoever bought yours got ripped off

and yea that fist wep is at 157mil now w/ 22hrs left LOL!!!!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> wow when did you sell that sword? I bought an 800 w/ 877 loh 60 vit/dex +socket for 4.5 mil lol. Whoever bought yours got ripped off


It was a week or so ago... And to recap... it had 50+ more base dps, 130 more dex, and about 50-70 more LoH than yours... (can't remember exact stats, but was at 930 LoH or something like that) Maybe you just happened to get a good deal because someone needed to quick sell their items. It's happening a lot now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It was a week or so ago... And to recap... it had 50+ more base dps, 130 more dex, and about 50-70 more LoH than yours... (can't remember exact stats, but was at 930 LoH or something like that) Maybe you just happened to get a good deal because someone needed to quick sell their items. It's happening a lot now.


50 base dps is not that much real world dps i've found out. and yea maybe but then I bought a 792 fist w/ 951 loh and 54% crit + open socket for 6mil so how was ur sword worth 32 mil when that 792 fist does mor dmg cause of the crit? maybe someone was just a moron sure sounds like it to me.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 50 base dps is not that much real world dps i've found out. and yea maybe but then I bought a 792 fist w/ 951 loh and 54% crit + open socket for 6mil so how was ur sword worth 32 mil when that 792 fist does mor dmg cause of the crit? maybe someone was just a moron sure sounds like it to me.


Again, this was a tad while back... maybe 2 weeks. When I sold it, it was a cheap price for those stats when I compared it on AH... Now that blizzard has nerfed inferno so all the children can play... You don't NEED weapons with those stats any longer I guess. Combined with the fact that better loot drops more often now with increased drop rates for the whinos (and yes, I have had my whine moments just like everyone else).


----------



## TheYonderGod

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TheYonderGod-1660/hero/25492695

And they say Demon Hunters can't be tanky....
Everything except the chest and crossbows are just my monk's gear (except the gems on the chest and bow are from my monk's chest and fist weapon)


----------



## HardwareDecoder




----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*


mf gear would have made the roll much better


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mf gear would have made the roll much better


had 320 mf w/ gear swap







its still worth 100++ mil ez so whats ur complaint? don't even respond to me please you just have negative things to say everytime it's someone elses item.

all you needed to say was congrats if anything at all learn some manners dude for gods sake


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*


Just realized that fist weapon you were talking about had over 1k dps. I mis read before... In that case, that will sell for more than 150 mil EVERY time. 1k dps with 800 or more LoH, plus socket, and dex will ALWAYS sell for 150 - 200 mil. I'm suprised someone would even list it for a starting bid of less than 50-80 mil... Just to get peoples hopes up with 20 mil thinking they even came remotely close to having a chance haha. Sorry boss. I have been saving up for a 250-300 mil shenlong fist weapon. 950-1100 dps +at least 200 dex, +800-900 LoH,+socket and higher attack speed. Those are my requirements. Rare to find one that doesn't have a legitimately stupid price of like a billion gold... If anyone comes across one let me know please.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol im getting a ridiculous one now


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol im getting a ridiculous one now


share the stats and price! Yesterday was the first day since release I did not play







Just got on to handle AH stuff...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

dont know yet depends what i can find lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mf gear would have made the roll much better


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/items/equipment#magic-find

Don't think it works that way,,,, it increases your chance of getting a legendary, but it should have no effect whatsoever on the roll.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> had 320 mf w/ gear swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still worth 100++ mil ez so whats ur complaint? don't even respond to me please you just have negative things to say everytime it's someone elses item.
> all you needed to say was congrats if anything at all learn some manners dude for gods sake


LOL

ok dude whatever


----------



## Magariz

Wish I could find an IK chest and/or helm


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Wish I could find an IK chest and/or helm


I want the gloves... and the helm... and everything else but the weapon...thats easily a billion gold for the 5 piece set if you want good rolls. if you want crappy to mediocre rolls then each piece is 50-100 mil haha. Stupid OP barbs...


----------



## -SE7EN-

found the boots last night, will go great with my IK helm.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*










Your Monk find it? no more complaining that you're not finding good items for at least a week I hope?







and _getridofitquickbeforebarbnerf_


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Monk find it? no more complaining that you're not finding good items for at least a week I hope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and _getridofitquickbeforebarbnerf_


people tell me its possibly worth alot more because of barb nerf/pvp in 1.05 and maybe hold on to it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> here we come you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those OP ww barbs are not going to like this


It was long deserved. There was no good reason why other classes should get nerfed and WW barbs stay untouched.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It was long deserved. There was no good reason why other classes should get nerfed and WW barbs stay untouched.


finally mighty weapons might turn viable to sell on the ah


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finally mighty weapons might turn viable to sell on the ah


I suppose that is one way of looking at it.


----------



## lckylocal

1.05 overall is a buff for any halfway decent geared ww barb disguised as a nerf to shutup all the whiners until the patch actually launches. The only hit they are taking is on loh but up until I switched to some mf gear I had no problem with just 500 loh for act3 so it may not even be a big deal.

If im wrong there is always




which none of the skills are being nerfed.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> 1.05 overall is a buff for any halfway decent geared ww barb disguised as a nerf to shutup all the whiners until the patch actually launches. The only hit they are taking is on loh but up until I switched to some mf gear I had no problem with just 500 loh for act3 so it may not even be a big deal.
> If im wrong there is always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which none of the skills are being nerfed.


while at 'regular' inferno, the next patch is a 'buff' in a round-about way by nerfing the damage dealt by monsters, they are nerfing a lot of the more defensive skills. This is fine, until you want to go to the higher levels. When you get to 2-3 (which they claim will about equal to Inferno now) your defensive skills will not do as well, and those that rely on it will not be able to do the game at the same overall difficulty that they can now. Honestly, overall barbs have taken a serious nerf.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so i got the cheapest priced ik chest on ah w/ around 130/130 str vit put mine 200m but no buyers yet









Oh well there is always the rmah similar one is $150 right now


----------



## lckylocal

So 1.05 isnt really affecting barbs a whole lot other then the loh loss. Multiple barbs already proved it on the ptr soloing player 10 games.


----------



## goodtobeking

Finally got my copy of D3 working again. Lvl 24 barb right now. Anyone wanna help a noob out??


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Finally got my copy of D3 working again. Lvl 24 barb right now. Anyone wanna help a noob out??


Get a Cains set for like 100k and the best red gem you can afford to put in the helm.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I'm trying the PTR, you have to completely re-download the whole game though :/


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Get a Cains set for like 100k and the best red gem you can afford to put in the helm.


Lol just spent the 10k I had saved up. 100k is a good bit. My ISP sucks so bad. I get like a 2-3 second on everything. Not sure if it is even worth it...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Lol just spent the 10k I had saved up. 100k is a good bit. My ISP sucks so bad. I get like a 2-3 second on everything. Not sure if it is even worth it...


For you currently it's a good amount, but by the time you reach lvl 60 it's chump change.


----------



## -SE7EN-

106k dps with my tank pet build. Got a couple of items to get that will benefit both builds, then start working on some items for my DPS build. Not too bad now using thew build I have, even at like 65k dps, the enemies just melt in front of me.

edit: can't wait til tomorrow, going to get on the test realm and see how high I can crank up the difficulty with my current gear.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Lol just spent the 10k I had saved up. 100k is a good bit. My ISP sucks so bad. I get like a 2-3 second on everything. Not sure if it is even worth it...


Sorry I thought 100k wasn't that much for level 24. Are you vendoring every blue and yellow item you find?


----------



## goodtobeking

I am salvaging every blue/yellow item. I guess I should start selling them since I have plenty of crafting materials.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am salvaging every blue/yellow item. I guess I should start selling them since I have plenty of crafting materials.


Yeah crafting is useless, it's cheaper to buy unless you get lucky. Add me- TheYonderGod#1660


----------



## likethegun

Can someone PLEASE copy and paste patch notes. No links or spoilers please.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Can someone PLEASE copy and paste patch notes. No links or spoilers please.


yeah I'll PM it to you so I don't take up a whole page on here.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> yeah I'll PM it to you so I don't take up a whole page on here.


Thanks a ton man! Haven't had time to do anything these last couple days... been driving me nuts have to try to bypass all my network security at work just to stay up to date with diablo haha. hard enough just to stay on the forums









Patch notes look sweet! Now I need some advice from everyone here in order to get ready for this patch...

So, Have a barb ring that I can either sell for a couple hundred million gold, but I got an offer from someone that I may be interested in... What do you guys think of this:

My ring:


I was offered:
IK belt with 97 strength, some vitality, resist all with 3% life leech and 7% cleave dmg
6 mil gold
flawless square emerald
and a intel ring that has comparable stats minus resists (swap intel for strength obviously) same attack speed increase, but with +10 to minimum dmg and 33% crit dmg, with 3.5% crit chance.

At face value it obviously looks like an amazing deal, the ring would be a slight upgrade for my wizard, but would take a 60 vitality point hit... Do you guys think I should take the deal?

edit: My ring just sold instantly for 210 mil. Makes me think I should have listed it for more... I'm happy though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Flawless square emerald??? Lmao.
> That's a nice ring gun, surprised it's lvl61.


Meant flawless star emerald lol


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Thanks a ton man! Haven't had time to do anything these last couple days... been driving me nuts have to try to bypass all my network security at work just to stay up to date with diablo haha. hard enough just to stay on the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patch notes look sweet! Now I need some advice from everyone here in order to get ready for this patch...
> So, Have a barb ring that I can either sell for a couple hundred million gold, but I got an offer from someone that I may be interested in... What do you guys think of this:
> My ring:
> 
> 
> I was offered:
> IK belt with 97 strength, some vitality, resist all with 3% life leech and 7% cleave dmg
> 6 mil gold
> flawless square emerald
> and a intel ring that has comparable stats minus resists (swap intel for strength obviously) same attack speed increase, but with +10 to minimum dmg and 33% crit dmg, with 3.5% crit chance.
> At face value it obviously looks like an amazing deal, the ring would be a slight upgrade for my wizard, but would take a 60 vitality point hit... Do you guys think I should take the deal?
> edit: My ring just sold instantly for 210 mil. Makes me think I should have listed it for more... I'm happy though.


Flawless square emerald??? Lmao.

That's a nice ring gun, surprised it's lvl61.


----------



## Fr0sty

6 legendaries so far today in just 6hours of gameplay.. yes i found my 2nd skorn LOL

got plenty of redbull and lets keep farming


----------



## StaticFX

U are killin me frosty! I'm 3 behind u in 2x as many hours.


----------



## Jaygel

I got a decent grand viziers staff to use on my enchatress today, but that was the only thing in 4 or so runs


----------



## Ploppytheman

My IK gloves finally sold so I splurged on a manticore. Also traded an Inna's belt for one with a lot of vit.











Didn't have enough 100% crit gems so I had to use them from my gear, luckily I had 2 spares, but unluckly on US 100% crit gems are 50% more expensvie then they were yesterday, 12m to 18m lol.... so I bought the pattern to make my own gem as its the only way I could dual 100% crit gems in my manticore quickly.

137k base dps... 30% vs elites.... I wonder what it would be if I swap my ring, probably 150k, if I had a crit ring... lol..

also this dropped right now


----------



## Fr0sty

20mil richer today

went from 17 mil to 37

total legends today is at 9


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 20mil richer today
> went from 17 mil to 37
> total legends today is at 9


WOW how can i get in a game with u?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> WOW how can i get in a game with u?


Being in a game wit him will just piss you off lol. HE finds the items... not YOU







Nah last run I did wit him I was the one that came out on top. Found that gut ring i sold for 210 mil, a windforce, and a blackthorn notched belt


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> WOW how can i get in a game with u?


I'm in a slump right now finding thins. Last 2 legendaries I fou d were frostburn gauntlets. Both worth almost nothing. What is your MF at to be finding all this stuff? Mine is about 270 with 5 stacks.


----------



## lckylocal

Finally got my paragon levels and gear sorted out for 300 base mf at all time and easy act3 runs. With enchantress and 5 nv stacks im at 396% mf. Now with every few paragon levels I can start slowly swapping back to my normal gear for more resistances and damage.


----------



## StaticFX

I thought it caps at 375?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I thought it caps at 375?


There's a bug currently where your follower can buff you beyond the 375 limit. Also with 1.0.5, the 375 limit doesnt apply to the Monster Power buffs in MF/GF you receive.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I thought it caps at 375?


A follower can put it over the cap but they're fixing it next patch.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Finally got my paragon levels and gear sorted out for 300 base mf at all time and easy act3 runs. With enchantress and 5 nv stacks im at 396% mf. Now with every few paragon levels I can start slowly swapping back to my normal gear for more resistances and damage.


Your better off just powerleveling to 65 or 66 then decide what you want to do. The amount of time it takes to get to 65 isnt that long but the rest is quit long, and it seems the best point to go one or the other. Having 200% MF from paragon is very nice. As a WW barb Id grind to 100 ASAP because of incoming nerfs though. I am doing the same because of ToC.

I run with 256% MF with 5stacks now and I get enough money/gold with it since I can clear very fast doing alks run only picking up 63s/legs.


----------



## lckylocal

Doing a little modified alks run already and it only takes around 20min. If I switch to much gear for more damage it actually makes the run slower due to fury regen problems when trash mobs die instantly instead of a tick or two from the tornados to keep wotb up constantly. The way it is now I can enter keeps 1 and clear up to siegebreaker on 1 wotb then the towers and crater 2 on 1-2 more casts. At lvl 49 now so I should easily have 60+ by the end of the week especially if i quit being cheap and replace the gem in my helm.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> WOW how can i get in a game with u?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Being in a game wit him will just piss you off lol. HE finds the items... not YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah last run I did wit him I was the one that came out on top. Found that gut ring i sold for 210 mil, a windforce, and a blackthorn notched belt


like some said it will piss you off not finding stuff but watching me find all the stuff

but who knows you might end up finding a sick ring that fetch a couple hundred mills


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> like some said it will piss you off not finding stuff but watching me find all the stuff
> but who knows you might end up finding a sick ring that fetch a couple hundred mills


Hate people like you that find soo many expensive drops all the time. My best find was a quiver and WF that sold for 18mil total. Kind of gave up on D3 and now that TL2 is out that has been eating up my time lol. That game is soooo fun. Getting good drops like crazy so far.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Hate people like you that find soo many expensive drops all the time. My best find was a quiver and WF that sold for 18mil total. Kind of gave up on D3 and now that TL2 is out that has been eating up my time lol. That game is soooo fun. Getting good drops like crazy so far.


Only problem with getting good drops like crazy is that your playtime will eventually run out and get boring. If you get all the best stuff super fast... where is the motivation to continue? However, I think D3 is a bit of an extreme. I'm sitting on 200 mil gold right now in my inventory and I STILL can't find a decent shenlongs relentless assault for my monk to complete the two fist set! Looking for at least 950 dps, 190 dex, 800 LoH and either socket or crit dmg above 90%. You'd think I could get that for under 200 mil gold...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> u mad bro?


BTW fr0sty, I haven't had time to play a lot this week and probably won't until Tuesday night. If you find any lacuni prowlers with dex, shenlongs relentless assault, or blackthornes boots,ammy, or pants with dex... Let me know i'll buy them from you.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> BTW fr0sty, I haven't had time to play a lot this week and probably won't until Tuesday night. If you find any lacuni prowlers with dex, shenlongs relentless assault, or blackthornes boots,ammy, or pants with dex... Let me know i'll buy them from you.


Do you still want to buy those pants I found a while ago when we were playing? They're something like 70 int, 2 sockets, good amount of AR and armor, and 20 MF


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Do you still want to buy those pants I found a while ago when we were playing? They're something like 70 int, 2 sockets, good amount of AR and armor, and 20 MF


Which ones? rares?

I'm going to focus on my monk right now. Until I get my relentless assault fist, and a new ammy... i'm not going to spend any gold. After that I will def be interested for my wiz. I first have to see how much the new nerfs are going to completely screw my melee wiz though. I can't imagine him even being remotely viable now in the harder monster inferno settings with energy armor being nerfed to the ground.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> u mad bro?


Really? Yes it is frustrating that some people have a lot of luck and find items like crazy and therefore can afford top end gear. Where as people like me find nothing and struggle to scrape whatever we can put together and find a way to make it work. You really come across as an absolute jerk in many of your posts. I have been apart of the "elite" in many games and never acted as you have. Get off your high horse.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Which ones? rares?
> I'm going to focus on my monk right now. Until I get my relentless assault fist, and a new ammy... i'm not going to spend any gold. After that I will def be interested for my wiz. I first have to see how much the new nerfs are going to completely screw my melee wiz though. I can't imagine him even being remotely viable now in the harder monster inferno settings with energy armor being nerfed to the ground.


Oh I got most of the stats wrong...









2m if you do want them, I think they're worth a lot more but apparently nobody is interested in them on the AH


----------



## Crazy9000

Just killed Diablo on inferno, was kind of anti-climatic compared to getting to him lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh I got most of the stats wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2m if you do want them, I think they're worth a lot more but apparently nobody is interested in them on the AH


Ahh yeah. I may want them. Reason no one wants them is because melee wiz could possibly be nerfed to the grave in 1.0.5. Of course this would just be for the high monster power difficulties since prismatic armor is our only chance to buff armor/resist high enough so that everything doesn't one shot our crystal shell diamond skin... Anyway, i'll get back to you after patch hits... Or if theyd bring the PTR back online


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Only problem with getting good drops like crazy is that your playtime will eventually run out and get boring. If you get all the best stuff super fast... where is the motivation to continue?


The motivation in D3 is finding the gear you want.
The motivation in the other game is not the gear - you'll probably find that Legendary that summons zombie minions and be super well geared within a week, so the motivation lies in the challenge - there is no limit on the difficulty, it just keeps getting harder and harder. Then if you find yourself getting bored/finding it too hard there's random maps with interesting handicaps on them.

Different things motivate different people so I guess both won't appeal to everyone like me


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> He is an absolute jerk trust me, He even tried to criticize the IK armor I found that I sold for 150 million yesterday finally. Also tried to tell me to vendor or scrap a $25 million amulet when he was using a level 59 LOL.
> All he does is criticize people on this thread and act like he is the most godly player ever.
> *GET OVER YOUR SELF FROSTY* see how now three people atleast have told you, you are a jerk? They can't all be wrong can they. BTW you sound like a moron saying "you mad bro" what are you twelve on call of duty on xbox live LOL.
> Frosty the ICE TROLL lol. This whole thread would be much more civil and inviting to new/not godly players without you frosty just go be by your self in the icefall caverns or something.
> *Magariz:* I had 300+ hours on my DH never finding anything and being mostly stuck in A-1 if I had no tanks because a-3 I would get one shotted. I finally got smart and made a monk and just in the last 2 weeks have I become "elite" and able to own a-3 by my self and finding expensive items.
> I will kill stuff in a-3 and you can wear mf gear if you'd like. Me and frosty are "polar" opposites he likes to criticize people to make him feel good about him self. I like to help them, it makes me feel good.
> You can add me karma#1295


If I play D3 anymore I will look for you. It isn't an issue of me not being able to farm A3, I can solo it fairly easily. Only have a couple deaths if I run with someone else. But it is just tiring after several A3 runs and getting nothing. I farmed with my buddy for almost all of a Sat and Sun and the most I got was a few items I sold for 100k. Everything else, not kidding in the slightest, was vendor trash. I am talking about doing ramparts, all keeps levels, bridge, and then clearing that area before the last wp and up to seige breaker. Repeated many times.


----------



## Crazy9000

Knock it off guys we don't need this thread getting closed for devolving into arguments.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Alright guys, the flaming and name calling stops now. Infractions will follow for those who can't have a civil discussion.


----------



## Myrtl

"I'll reform! I swear I'll never... Oh, I'm alive?"

I always loved that line.


----------



## Pidoma

finally killed Diablo on inferno on Sat night. I was happy to be able to solo it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Same old arguments about loot makes me glad I am playing Borderlands 2 currently.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> finally killed Diablo on inferno on Sat night. I was happy to be able to solo it.


Grats! I haven't even tried. Could probably do it with some finese but gonna hold off until I get a bit better geared.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same old arguments about loot makes me glad I am playing Borderlands 2 currently.


Eh, what do you expect. lol. Been playing TL2 and love it. lvl 34 and filled up my shared stash with uniques and good rares. Gonna have to invest in a bunch of mules like good 'ol D2 haha.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Ahh yeah. I may want them. Reason no one wants them is because melee wiz could possibly be nerfed to the grave in 1.0.5. Of course this would just be for the high monster power difficulties since prismatic armor is our only chance to buff armor/resist high enough so that everything doesn't one shot our crystal shell diamond skin... Anyway, i'll get back to you after patch hits... Or if theyd bring the PTR back online


HAHAHAHAHAH Nerfed to the grave?

So Blizzard is **STILL** nerfing every new, successful build eh?

Why are you people still playing this game? Unreal.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same old arguments about loot makes me glad I am playing Borderlands 2 currently.


For real I hadn't checked this board in a LONG time til just now....and I'm absolutely AMAZED that you people are still talking about the same old loot / itemization issues that were present @ D3's release.

Even worse I'm hearing talk about nerfs ..... STILL.

Are you guys just blind or what? From what I can tell, Blizzard has fixed none of the game's core issues while simultaneously continuing to nerf all successful new player builds. Seriously -- why are they still nerfing the classes 6 months after release in a PVE-only game?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Only problem with getting good drops like crazy is that your playtime will eventually run out and get boring. If you get all the best stuff super fast... where is the motivation to continue? However, I think D3 is a bit of an extreme. I'm sitting on 200 mil gold right now in my inventory and I STILL can't find a decent shenlongs relentless assault for my monk to complete the two fist set! Looking for at least 950 dps, 190 dex, 800 LoH and either socket or crit dmg above 90%. You'd think I could get that for under 200 mil gold...


Yea getting good drops REALLY REALLY sucks right?

I'd much rather farm for 100 hours at level 80 in D3 and literally not get a SINGLE item my toon can use -- that's just so much more fun I literally cannot describe it.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Ahh yeah. I may want them. Reason no one wants them is because melee wiz could possibly be nerfed to the grave in 1.0.5. Of course this would just be for the high monster power difficulties since prismatic armor is our only chance to buff armor/resist high enough so that everything doesn't one shot our crystal shell diamond skin... Anyway, i'll get back to you after patch hits... Or if theyd bring the PTR back online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAH Nerfed to the grave?
> 
> So Blizzard is **STILL** nerfing every new, successful build eh?
> 
> Why are you people still playing this game? Unreal.
Click to expand...

Just to spite you.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Yea getting good drops REALLY REALLY sucks right?
> I'd much rather farm for 100 hours at level 80 in D3 and literally not get a SINGLE item my toon can use -- that's just so much more fun I literally cannot describe it.


Yea there is some truth to that, but I don't want to find stuff all at once where is the fun in that? They are making this game way better every patch also.


----------



## Ploppytheman

I wasnt getting legendaries for like 5-10 alk runs, maybe 1 or 2 which is low. And then this dropped.



AAAAAAAAAAAAHHH YEEAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!









Its worth at least 125m and Im sitting on 75m or so. I guess I can get a great witching hour when it sells. Actually I'd really like a nats ring with crit, or gloves with more crit.... hmmm... and I want a disc quiver... but I don't know what abilities ill be using in 1.05 so i don't want to commit a lot to it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just killed Diablo on inferno, was kind of anti-climatic compared to getting to him lol.


That is exactly what I said









We need a bigger challenge. Hopefully it is coming with the infernal machines next patch


----------



## HardwareDecoder

maybe I should have kept the armor at this rate id have had the full set in 2-3 weeks


----------



## squall325

been out of D3 for awhile with GW2 so I'm curious what's an ALK run?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> been out of D3 for awhile with GW2 so I'm curious what's an ALK run?


Alkaizer run, basically start at Azmodan and work backwards(for the most part).


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Alkaizer run, basically start at Azmodan and work backwards(for the most part).


mmmm its not that at all.

CoA backwards
ToD1
AC1
AC2
BoK
UK2

only first two order matter to get 5 stacks. The long bridge and skycrown/stonefort are also good xp/hr I just dont think a WW barb has enough mobs to be worth it maybe, or it could just be bad. Heart of the damned can have 1-2packs and a gob if u go in from the back, so its worth checking.


----------



## calavera

nevermind


----------



## HardwareDecoder

My Monk looks just like a samurai, and he fights like one too death before dishonor.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> My Monk looks just like a samurai, and he fights like one too death before dishonor.


Your monk went literally from lvl 15 (brand new toon) to that in a week. AHH HA HA... I know there are people reading this that want to flame so bad







Proof that if you devote the time you can be a boss!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Yea getting good drops REALLY REALLY sucks right?toon can use -- that's just so much more fun I literally cannot describe it.


Wait, why am I seeing you post in here? Everything you said was for the sole purpose of you making yourself feel better and trying to get other people to be miserable like you, and if you say you aren't miserable; congrats. Go away


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Can't flame when I can't even see the damn pictures because they are in damn .x-ms-bpm format. What the hell is so wrong with .jpg?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can't flame when I can't even see the damn pictures because they are in damn .x-ms-bpm format. What the hell is so wrong with .jpg?


get your pc fixed broseph.

Also gun I am trying to figure out what to upgrade now, I got 80 or so mil and I need to be ready for 1.05. I am owning inferno hard now, I should get on that test server and see how I do. Can you play the chars you've already got on that thing ?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can't flame when I can't even see the damn pictures because they are in damn .x-ms-bpm format. What the hell is so wrong with .jpg?


This drives me nuts too







Fortunately right now i'm at home and not at work.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha changed my settings just for you nvidia.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Can't flame when I can't even see the damn pictures because they are in damn .x-ms-bpm format. What the hell is so wrong with .jpg?


If you try to open them in a new tab (which is what I instinctively do when I see a picture too) it tries to download it in the format, but if you just click it, it opens in the OCN image viewer thing on the forums.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh I got most of the stats wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2m if you do want them, I think they're worth a lot more but apparently nobody is interested in them on the AH


How are those worth 2m? 

That's something I really hate about D3. Everything is overpriced in the AH, and sometimes it feels like it is mandatory to use the AH (or just farm farm farm until you get good items) to advance through the game.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha changed my settings just for you nvidia.


Thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you try to open them in a new tab (which is what I instinctively do when I see a picture too) it tries to download it in the format, but if you just click it, it opens in the OCN image viewer thing on the forums.


I tried regular click and it did nothing, just sat there forever.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> How are those worth 2m?
> That's something I really hate about D3. Everything is overpriced in the AH, and sometimes it feels like it is mandatory to use the AH (or just farm farm farm until you get good items) to advance through the game.


umm.... good amount of int and vitality, almost max resist, some armor, and max magic find?...


----------



## -SE7EN-

what is all this talk about boring and all good builds being nerfed? I enjoy this game plenty, and I switch my build up constantly just to do it, so I have quite a few end-game viable builds I use. I dunno, I guess some people just like to complain. I tried out LoL for a little bit and didn't like it at all - haven't trolled their discussion thread about it, just silently quit playing and went to play a game that I do enjoy.
Anyways, found my first legendary/set item today with my witchdoctor that I could use by my witchdoctor. ZuniHelm, would have much rather had crit chance over a socket, as the socket is worthless to me, but with the set bonus, I did gain some DPS. I suppose I will use it while I save up for a crit version (sooo expensive) as I really dislike the look of my old voodoo mask, the horned ones make them look too feminine. Also got me a Skorn today, was pretty expensive for the vit though, but it brought my pet build DPS to 140k. My bears build is pushing 80k, but I'm trying to hold out til patch til I buy new rings. Thinking about putting together some sort of (non-rain) plague of toads and manitou build tomorrow, or maybe some Vampire bats with soul harvest... maybe just a silly melee-range mix all of exploding frogs, soul harvest, spiderqueen, manitou with vampire bats. Might just work great after the patch with some stun on hit.


----------



## Fr0sty

rings and amy's have been buffed or what?

saw an ammy with 91% crit dmg on a streamers stash


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> rings and amy's have been buffed or what?
> saw an ammy with 91% crit dmg on a streamers stash


Streaming the PTR? Because i've read that there is a bug with the PTR where ammys/rings can spawn as ilvl63's. Unless this is a permanent change in 1.0.5


----------



## HardwareDecoder

how do you get on the ptr anyway want to test out my monk tomorrow


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Streaming the PTR? Because i've read that there is a bug with the PTR where ammys/rings can spawn as ilvl63's. Unless this is a permanent change in 1.0.5


dunno really but that's what i saw on moldran's stream


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how do you get on the ptr anyway want to test out my monk tomorrow


Here's the info you need on battle.net. You will have to download the game again though. Looks like it just went back online recently to. Now to see if I can get in.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Here's the info you need on battle.net. You will have to download the game again though. Looks like it just went back online recently to. Now to see if I can get in.


Good luck. Darn thing wasn't letting me in. Would log in and disconnect me instantly. Tried all day...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> umm.... good amount of int and vitality, almost max resist, some armor, and max magic find?...


It's good, sure, but not 2m good. Maybe I'm just cheap, or everyone has had a lot more luck finding good gear and getting more gold drops.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> It's good, sure, but not 2m good. Maybe I'm just cheap, or everyone has had a lot more luck finding good gear and getting more gold drops.


Those pants a month ago would have been worth 20 mil. Jus sayin... I'm almost literally sick at what blizzard has done to my poor wizard. I had literally at least 2-300 mil in gold tied up in his gear, if not more... Now it is all worth next to NOTHING, because the build isn't so strong anymore. Back when the melee wizard owned, beefy intel gear with crit chance was at a premium.

But to give you an idea, I just dropped 110 mil on an ammy, 25 mil on some pants, and about 50 mil on my bracers... so maybe you ARE cheap... lol

I dunno bout people though... I mean i'm seeing socketed 800+ dps weapons on the AH right now for less than 300k... before patch 1.0.4 that was unheard of! And a month or so ago you could sell an 800 dps socketed weapons for a couple mil... add 600 or more LoH on that same weapon with a socket and youd get 30 mil for it... So I don't know how people can even begin to say that gear is too expensive.

I'm not trying to argue here, so I hope I don't come off as such, but my point is it is definitely cheap and reasonable to get gear to beat inferno diablo as he currently stands in 1.0.4 obviously if you want insane dps and the best top tier gear... yeah, that is going to still be expensive. But just know that you really don't need it. I think when I beat diablo for my first time on inferno, I think I only had like 16k dps on my monk... Now I have 55k...


----------



## Fr0sty

some people are saying that wicked wind has been given a buff back

dunno if its true but they are on the ptr testing it up


----------



## TheYonderGod

Does anyone know when the patch is coming out? I thought it was supposed to be today but I don't see a warning thing on the login page and I can't find it on the website anywhere.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> some people are saying that wicked wind has been given a buff back
> dunno if its true but they are on the ptr testing it up


Dunno, even then that is no longer really the issue... I guess maybe if you stack LoH it may work... But the issue is suvivability via good ol' armor and resist. Before, I had to stack the crap out of resist all (like perfect/near perfect rolls on every piece of gear) and needed a + armor roll on every piece of gear... and even then, wizards dont have passives like barbs and monks so whatever the number came out to at face value was it. In other words... it wasn't much. pre 1.0.4 monsters obviously hit a lot harder... prismatic was clutch and worked well... but cutting it in half, when the monster power that makes inferno what it is now only at like 3-4... going up to 10 sounds like it will be impossible for a melee wiz if they nerf the ONLY armor/resist defensive skill a wiz has haha.

Don't want to jump the gun, but i'm trying to talk myself out of getting my hopes up from your words...







And everytime I have tried to log on to the PTR this last week... was either down or it would log me in then immediately disconnect.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Dunno, even then that is no longer really the issue... I guess maybe if you stack LoH it may work... But the issue is suvivability via good ol' armor and resist. Before, I had to stack the crap out of resist all (like perfect/near perfect rolls on every piece of gear) and needed a + armor roll on every piece of gear... and even then, wizards dont have passives like barbs and monks so whatever the number came out to at face value was it. In other words... it wasn't much. pre 1.0.4 monsters obviously hit a lot harder... prismatic was clutch and worked well... but cutting it in half, when the monster power that makes inferno what it is now only at like 3-4... going up to 10 sounds like it will be impossible for a melee wiz if they nerf the ONLY armor/resist defensive skill a wiz has haha.
> Don't want to jump the gun, but i'm trying to talk myself out of getting my hopes up from your words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And everytime I have tried to log on to the PTR this last week... was either down or it would log me in then immediately disconnect.


change language to french.. some says it stops the disconect bugs from happening


----------



## jbobb

Finally had a little luck after my dry spell. Found these....



Wish Dex and Int were switched otherwise I would use them. Now to try and sell, I guess.


----------



## lckylocal

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FluiD-1502/hero/10782755 was still able to do monster level 10 with very little problems except when there was 1 elite left but was easy enough to drag towards some trash mobs. With the new increase to max crit chance being 6 on rings that should help to. I also have a little weaker gear on the PTR to since I copied my characters on friday about 25 minutes before the servers went down. Add in that set offhand, innas pants, or even ashearas boots for more attack speed and it would be even easier.

edit:
Swapping energy twister for meteor with either the shower rune or star pact rune almost makes any cm/apoc problems nonexistent


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Finally had a little luck after my dry spell. Found these....
> 
> Wish Dex and Int were switched otherwise I would use them. Now to try and sell, I guess.


with the move speed those are worth alot, I wish I could afford those haha they even have fire res. I bought a pair w/ 215 dex and fire res no movespeed for 24 mil so those might be worth 50+

Also how did you take a picture of just the item box? I see people doing that but IDK how just use paint to crop it??


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FluiD-1502/hero/10782755 was still able to do monster level 10 with very little problems except when there was 1 elite left but was easy enough to drag towards some trash mobs. With the new increase to max crit chance being 6 on rings that should help to. I also have a little weaker gear on the PTR to since I copied my characters on friday about 25 minutes before the servers went down. Add in that set offhand, innas pants, or even ashearas boots for more attack speed and it would be even easier.
> edit:
> Swapping energy twister for meteor with either the shower rune or star pact rune almost makes any cm/apoc problems nonexistent


6% crit chance on rings now? great I just bought a ring w/ 73dex/vit 36 fire res 28% crit dmg and 3.5% crit chance for 3.9 mil yesterday that was a good deal though my old ring was the same w/ no vit. Yea thats it i'm not buying anything else till the new patch comes out.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> with the move speed those are worth alot, I wish I could afford those haha they even have fire res. I bought a pair w/ 215 dex and fire res no movespeed for 24 mil so those might be worth 50+
> Also how did you take a picture of just the item box? I see people doing that but IDK how just use paint to crop it??


Yes, I just used paint and cropped it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

How I got onto TestRealm: At the login screen, uncheck remember me and login. Got error, switched language to French. Downloaded 2+gb language file (ugh) and logged in again in French. created level1 char. got dc'ed, had many error, kept trying. Finally got thru, left public chat. Copied account over. Exited game. Restarted, went back in again and left public chat, exit game. At login screen changed back to English. Had a few errors, but got in after 3 tries.
I do guess that the copy feature takes a snap of like a week ago's character, and if you no longer own that item, you have nothing there. my WD is currently naked except 2 rings, but my barb is playable.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I dunno bout people though... I mean i'm seeing socketed 800+ dps weapons on the AH right now for less than 300k... before patch 1.0.4 that was unheard of! And a month or so ago you could sell an 800 dps socketed weapons for a couple mil... add 600 or more LoH on that same weapon with a socket and youd get 30 mil for it... So I don't know how people can even begin to say that gear is too expensive.
> I'm not trying to argue here, so I hope I don't come off as such, but my point is it is definitely cheap and reasonable to get gear to beat inferno diablo as he currently stands in 1.0.4 obviously if you want insane dps and the best top tier gear... yeah, that is going to still be expensive. But just know that you really don't need it. I think when I beat diablo for my first time on inferno, I think I only had like 16k dps on my monk... Now I have 55k...


Cheap is definitely the name of the game right now. I dropped about 1 - 1.5 mil in total to build my monk. While he's not amazing, I think he's pretty darn good for the amount I spent. I'm also currently bidding on a 800+ dps, socketed,+stats weapon right now. I'm hoping to get it for about 100k, we'll see though bidding ends while I'm at work.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Cheap is definitely the name of the game right now. I dropped about 1 - 1.5 mil in total to build my monk. While he's not amazing, I think he's pretty darn good for the amount I spent. I'm also currently bidding on a 800+ dps, socketed,+stats weapon right now. I'm hoping to get it for about 100k, we'll see though bidding ends while I'm at work.


no loh on that sword? not very good for a monk then. What are your stats on this monk like your res life loh etc it took me about 30 mil to have a really good monk and you only spent 1-1.5 ?(i've spent more than 80-90 on him now lol)

I just bought a really nice 1 hand sword 849 dps w/ 800 loh 192 dex and socket and some chance to immobilize but who cares about that 2% immobilize lol the sword was 13M and anything similar was 20M+ added 3700 to my dps and 3% dodge chance from the dex.

See if you can get one w/ loh+socket+dex even a 750 with those stats will be better than an 800 w/ no dex or loh for a monk.


----------



## SlyFox

My offhand weapon has about 700LOH, I'm hoping that'll be enough.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SlyFuu-1600/hero/7698330


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> My offhand weapon has about 700LOH, I'm hoping that'll be enough.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SlyFuu-1600/hero/7698330


not a bad sword just the way d3 is having a socket is a huge bonus. Whats your total life on hit? people told me 1K was good for a monk but 1500-2500 is much much better

this is me http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072

i got 911 all res 2300 loh


----------



## SlyFox

Hmm good to know, I should probably look for more. I currently have 3.2million and thats the most I've ever had, so buying options limited. Using time of need rune gives me close to 1k all res and that is the total life on hit for me.
I do have a ring in the stash with 124loh but I'm currently using the Doom Break Ring for an extra 800 dmg/crit dmg and 1.5k life.

Btw really nice monk. I'm hoping I get some good drops soon now that I'm in Act 3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> not a bad sword just the way d3 is having a socket is a huge bonus. Whats your total life on hit? people told me 1K was good for a monk but 1500-2500 is much much better
> this is me http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072
> i got 911 all res 2300 loh


A lot of things determine this:
- Proc Coefficient helps determine how many times an ability triggers LoH
- Attack Speed which typically controls how fast you cast an ability greatly affects LoH as well
- Bonus ability crit chance from weapons and armors

1K is like a sweet spot (obviously more will be better) for most spell builds that rely on lots of proc hits. Anymore than that, you typically have to start sacrificing damage unless you have godly gear.


----------



## HardwareDecoder




----------



## Crazy9000

Here's my monk so far: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852

I guess I need to get a better hat and a good XP gem in it so I can level up faster... then maybe I'll find good items more often.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Those pants a month ago would have been worth 20 mil. Jus sayin... I'm almost literally sick at what blizzard has done to my poor wizard. I had literally at least 2-300 mil in gold tied up in his gear, if not more... Now it is all worth next to NOTHING, because the build isn't so strong anymore. Back when the melee wizard owned, beefy intel gear with crit chance was at a premium.


How do you have so much gold? o.o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> But to give you an idea, I just dropped 110 mil on an ammy, 25 mil on some pants, and about 50 mil on my bracers... so maybe you ARE cheap... lol


Here is my demon hunter. I have spent maybe ~500k in total. I just don't think all the gear on the AH isn't really worth how much people are posting them up for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I dunno bout people though... I mean i'm seeing socketed 800+ dps weapons on the AH right now for less than 300k... before patch 1.0.4 that was unheard of! And a month or so ago you could sell an 800 dps socketed weapons for a couple mil... add 600 or more LoH on that same weapon with a socket and youd get 30 mil for it... So I don't know how people can even begin to say that gear is too expensive.


I got a socketed bow with +279 dex and 924dps for 50k. That was a long time ago, too. Probably 1.0.2 or 1.0.3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm not trying to argue here, so I hope I don't come off as such, but my point is it is definitely cheap and reasonable to get gear to beat inferno diablo as he currently stands in 1.0.4 obviously if you want insane dps and the best top tier gear... yeah, that is going to still be expensive. But just know that you really don't need it. I think when I beat diablo for my first time on inferno, I think I only had like 16k dps on my monk... Now I have 55k...


Diablo himself is easy as pie. It's everyone else that is the challenge.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I need a price check on that natalyas armor. When i search the AH for 90 dex 80 vit 60 all res only one pops up for 138M buyout, people keep telling me mine isn't worth alot of money but I can't find similar on the AH. one with more vit less dex and 70 all res is $250 on the real money ( also the only one w/ those stats )


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> How are those worth 2m?
> That's something I really hate about D3. Everything is overpriced in the AH, and sometimes it feels like it is mandatory to use the AH (or just farm farm farm until you get good items) to advance through the game.


Sometimes?

That's the entire game man. But hey what can I say ...... people no longer what their content to be hard. They'd rather simply buy their gear then steamroll the content.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I need a price check on that natalyas armor. When i search the AH for 90 dex 80 vit 60 all res only one pops up for 138M buyout, people keep telling me mine isn't worth alot of money but I can't find similar on the AH. one with more vit less dex and 70 all res is $250 on the real money ( also the only one w/ those stats )


It's hard to tell with searches that only return a few hits... those ones could be massively overpriced and not selling.

I'd put it up high and then start bringing it down... worth the wait of doing that for something worth that much.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FluiD-1502/hero/10782755 was still able to do monster level 10 with very little problems except when there was 1 elite left but was easy enough to drag towards some trash mobs. With the new increase to max crit chance being 6 on rings that should help to. I also have a little weaker gear on the PTR to since I copied my characters on friday about 25 minutes before the servers went down. Add in that set offhand, innas pants, or even ashearas boots for more attack speed and it would be even easier.
> edit:
> Swapping energy twister for meteor with either the shower rune or star pact rune almost makes any cm/apoc problems nonexistent


awesome! thanks bruddah! Our stats are similiar... so Maybe i'll start playin my wiz again after dumping about 300 mil into my monk lol


----------



## Pidoma

Anyone able to pm me the patch notes?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Anyone able to pm me the patch notes?


Incoming massive PM.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's hard to tell with searches that only return a few hits... those ones could be massively overpriced and not selling.
> I'd put it up high and then start bringing it down... worth the wait of doing that for something worth that much.


guess ill start at 99M when i get back on later tonight. on Second thought maybe 99$ on the rmah


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Incoming massive PM.


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## lckylocal

Or keep pumping up your monk and join our games like we used to loooong ago. That pull in skill (cyclone i think) is huge with the freeze wiz build added with the mantras. Im going to start focusing a little more on my wiz to get some paragon levels since my barb is pretty capable solo already so I can do coop more often.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> With the new increase to max crit chance being 6 on rings that should help to.


Whhaatt? I just bought a ring with 4 crit chance, damnit. Oh well, I still need another ring with crit, maybe I can get another one with 4 and better other stats for a lot cheaper.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whhaatt? I just bought a ring with 4 crit chance, damnit. Oh well, I still need another ring with crit, maybe I can get another one with 4 and better other stats for a lot cheaper.


Yep.. after the patch if nothing changes from the ptr rings will go to 6% crit chance, 50% crit dmg and amulets will go to 10% crit chance and 100% crit damage along with higher possible rolls for main stats like dex, str, all resis, etc. I heard wizard offhands are getting a bump to crit chance capping at 10%.

Increased attack speed is not getting raised though from what i've heard.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Sometimes?
> 
> That's the entire game man. But hey what can I say ...... people no longer what their content to be hard. They'd rather simply buy their gear then steamroll the content.


I'm all for a hard game, but when I can't advance in the game and I can't find any good gear, the AH is the only choice. Blizzard just made the focus of the game around the AH instead of actually playing it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I'm all for a hard game, but when I can't advance in the game and I can't find any good gear, the AH is the only choice. Blizzard just made the focus of the game around the AH instead of actually playing it.


You gain gold, so can buy gear progressively to advance to find better gear. You do have to play in order to afford anything on the AH, unless you just paypal all your gold... but that would get expensive quick.

You can farm act 1 inferno with 500k or so of gear with any class, which you should easily make just playing the game casually. In act 1 you will find enough gold, and have the potential to find an item worth something to help out.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whhaatt? I just bought a ring with 4 crit chance, damnit. Oh well, I still need another ring with crit, maybe I can get another one with 4 and better other stats for a lot cheaper.


Yeah, I for one am actually not too happy with the jewelry changes... ALl the crap that has been in game up to this point will drastically get devalued. Kind of sucks...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Or keep pumping up your monk and join our games like we used to loooong ago. That pull in skill (cyclone i think) is huge with the freeze wiz build added with the mantras. Im going to start focusing a little more on my wiz to get some paragon levels since my barb is pretty capable solo already so I can do coop more often.


Monk is almost paragon lvl 23... i should have been working on it more but oh well... he is currently just over 50k dps unbuffed, about 67k dps in game with constant spammable buff every 45 seconds... and max buff is over 110k (but it only lasts 3 seconds every 15 seconds).

My melee wiz remains untouched. still has all his high armor gear and resist. still at like 43k dps. paragon lvl 20. So I will be ready for co op being able to buff the wiz a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You gain gold, so can buy gear progressively to advance to find better gear. You do have to play in order to afford anything on the AH, unless you just paypal all your gold... but that would get expensive quick.
> You can farm act 1 inferno with 500k or so of gear with any class, which you should easily make just playing the game casually. In act 1 you will find enough gold, and have the potential to find an item worth something to help out.


Well said. Another thing I just realized tonight is I think a lot of these people don't understand the basics of progressing in the game. As in how to farm effectively, how to gear their characters, what items to look for, etc... I mean, I just had a 1 handed axe I had posted on the AH not sell for a BUYOUT price of 50k. Stats were 784 dps, 49 dex, 84 intel, +47% crit dmg, AND a socket... for 50k! I mean jesus... I remember when I was gearing my toons for inferno weapons exactly like that were selling for a million or more gold EASY. I just don't understand how people can still complain....

Here's the best advice for someone who doesn't already have a super OP toon; Buy GOOD gear for cheap (because you can find great items now that got all of us through the beginnings of inferno smoothly for less than 100k gold), then just run act 1 inferno over and over.

In a post a few weeks ago I laid out a simple act 1 run that will net you 100-200k gold in about 30 minutes... and, as I just stated, with a weapon almost 800k dps with crit dmg AND a socket not even selling for 50k buyout... That means there are obviously better deals out there or the item isn't getting seen...but more importantly it means that ANY average joe even playing D3 for 30 minutes a day can gear his toon for inferno in a weeks time...

And as I have always said, You can farm inferno without having crit dmg, crit chance, attack speed, etc... That stuff just skyrockets dps... All you need is gear with good survivability (resist, vitality, armor), and your main stat. And to reiterate... All that gear with just those basic affixes are selling for less than 100k on AH right now if you look for them... And i'm talking about GOOD rolls too, not like 20 resist all and 40 dexterity type rolls...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

sold that natalyas for 85 M

and found this but it's prolly worthless didn't check yet


----------



## likethegun

My monks current jewelry... Pay particular attention to the litany I found in ToC2 a few days after patch release... pretty rare with attack speed







Anyway, Looking for everyones input on whether or not these will still be the bees knees after the patch, or are the new "ilvl 63" junks gonna steam roll the 200 mil gold prices on these things? My ammy is only worth about 120 mil, the litany is hard to tell. Only 4 on AH right now. 2 for buyouts of like 300-500 mil (mine is better than both with higher attack speed), and my wailing host is probably worth like 50-80 mil... Cheapest one on AH right now with crit dmg and dex is listed for 70 mil

>

Just tempted to sell it all and go a different build route. Currently working at getting the blackthorn full set minus chest, then getting a 3 socket tyraels for just massive elite stomp farming. If this stuff drops in value after patch, i'm going to be pissed haha.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Manticore!

It had a socket before it was identified, lol.









Could be better (200 int >.> why can't that be dex?) but I think it's still worth a lot









Edit: worth about 20m I think.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> sold that natalyas for 85 M
> and found this but it's prolly worthless didn't check yet


How do people get so much gold? I have 4m on me and the most I can do is act 2 inferno. Do you flip a lot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Manticore!
> It had a socket before it was identified, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be better but I think it's still worth a lot


Congrats on being rich


----------



## StaticFX

I wonder the sane thing! Lol. I never find anything to sell for tons. Oh we'll. I almost hit 90k dps dh. No ss but with scoundrel buff. And I'm at 285mf pre stacks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> How do people get so much gold? I have 4m on me and the most I can do is act 2 inferno. Do you flip a lot?
> Congrats on being rich






I found a IK armor I sold for 150 mil that natalyas for 85 thats how I got most of my money lol 2 items.

You mean flipping as in buy items on the AH to re-sell immediately for a profit? No I am against that and have never done it even once.


----------



## calavera

Man this is ridiculous. Something that was worth at least 9m isn't worth tenth that now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice find Yonder!


----------



## likethegun

My monk is getting there... Here is my dps unbuffed:



haha jk. that is fully buffed


----------



## Ploppytheman

Btw if you are trading with anyone take the time to alt tab and search D3 forums to see if they have any threads about them. And anyone else who might be in the game. This guy tried to scam me out of 90m gold just a minute ago but lo and behold I searched his name and his friend/alt in game and there were 4 threads of him scamming. I created a 5th and posted in all the others.

Its really a shame people can scam in this game and blizzard doesnt do anything. The trade window is still ****

Put items and gold in trade window
Lock deal, waits 3 seconds, if any changes are made unlock deal

Confirm deal, wait 3 seconds
Transaction.

The current trade window still requires one party to trust and click accept first and worry about a macro.


----------



## StaticFX

Anything I get worth that much is going on the ah lol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> My monk is getting there... Here is my dps unbuffed:
> 
> 
> 
> haha jk. that is fully buffed


my monk owns a-3 pretty hard at this point, but this dude is ridiculous no joke. I wish I had 300 MIL rings lol thats more than my whole setup you lucky dog


----------



## squall325

I wanna share what happened to my friend. His character which was inactive since June got hacked since who knows when. It was at 20k hp, 13k dps, and level 60.

This is his character now thanks to the hacker:


It had 300m on hand too. Now I wish I was hacked by a Chinese farmer.


----------



## Zantrill

So, I so have nothing. My best lvl 60 char has a max of 21 DPS. Why the hell do I keep getting hacked? I'm an IT guy... been around computers for 32 years. I don't get viruses... I don't click on spam and stupid emails. WTH? What is so important about my account?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> I wanna share what happened to my friend. His character which was inactive since June got hacked since who knows when. It was at 20k hp, 13k dps, and level 60.
> This is his character now thanks to the hacker:
> 
> It had 300m on hand too. Now I wish I was hacked by a Chinese farmer.


That is probably the shweetest story i've ever heard! How did he get his account back? Or was it just a simple change/request password? I'll let the chineses borrow my account if they return it like that haha


----------



## squall325

It was a long process of contacting blizzard through the phone and sending them pics of the physical copy of the game with its serial key. Any hacked account can be retrieved as long as you have the physical copy of the installer with the key. Its the best proof.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> It was a long process of contacting blizzard through the phone and sending them pics of the physical copy of the game with its serial key. Any hacked account can be retrieved as long as you have the physical copy of the installer with the key. Its the best proof.


So if you bought it online you're screwed?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, I so have nothing. My best lvl 60 char has a max of 21 DPS. Why the hell do I keep getting hacked? I'm an IT guy... been around computers for 32 years. I don't get viruses... I don't click on spam and stupid emails. WTH? What is so important about my account?


Well the chances of them just guessing your pass multiple times are zero. You've been compromised somewhere, there's just no other way this could happen.

I'd suggest getting an authenticator, and looking closely at what's loading at boot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So, I so have nothing. My best lvl 60 char has a max of 21 DPS. Why the hell do I keep getting hacked? I'm an IT guy... been around computers for 32 years. I don't get viruses... I don't click on spam and stupid emails. WTH? What is so important about my account?


Do you have an authenticator?


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So if you bought it online you're screwed?


I dunno. maybe show them the credit card statement? or paypal statement whichever method you used in buying.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> I dunno. maybe show them the credit card statement? or paypal statement whichever method you used in buying.


Physical copy is the only safe way. When I had an issue on steam, they would not accept anything else... I'd be afraid blizz would be similar.


----------



## StaticFX

Just got a stone of Jordan. Never looked at them so my thought was that it sucked. Lol. Some guy offers 500k right then. Good thing I looked in the ah! Min a few mil. Sneaky scammer!


----------



## Crazy9000

To get a better conversation going, what's the best way to farm act3?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> To get a better conversation going, what's the best way to farm act3?


When I still played this was my run path:

- Start quest at Kill Seigebreaker
- Run outside and through the gate to the right to enter Skycrown Battlements. I usually find 3-4 stacks.
- After you clear Skycrown, it leads directly to Stonefort where there are typically 2-4 elite packs. When cleared you will hit a dead end so TP back and sell loot
- Go into the entrance to the left before the exit outside and into Keep Level 1 and make your way to where Ghom would normally be and TP back and sell loot
- Take the TP to Rhakkis Bridge and run through the Fields of Slaughter until you find Icefall Cave. There is usually 3-4 packs in there as well as a resplendent chest.
- Exit Icefall Cave and run to the Crossing where you progress through it and keep an eye out for the Underbridge and Underkeep (iffy on the names). If both of them are there, that is another 2-3 elite packs
- Eventually you will make it to Seigebreaker and kill him
- Talk to Adria and go through the entrance to Arreat Crater
- Progress through Arreat Crater until you reach the Tower of Sin and proceed through until you beat both the Spider Lust Queen (forgot name) and Azmodan


----------



## StaticFX

I just start at the tower 1. Do the keep levels then ill cydea and then azmo.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When I still played this was my run path:
> - Start quest at Kill Seigebreaker
> - Run outside and through the gate to the right to enter Skycrown Battlements. I usually find 3-4 stacks.
> - After you clear Skycrown, it leads directly to Stonefort where there are typically 2-4 elite packs. When cleared you will hit a dead end so TP back and sell loot
> - Go into the entrance to the left before the exit outside and into Keep Level 1 and make your way to where Ghom would normally be and TP back and sell loot
> - Take the TP to Rhakkis Bridge and run through the Fields of Slaughter until you find Icefall Cave. There is usually 3-4 packs in there as well as a resplendent chest.
> - Exit Icefall Cave and run to the Crossing where you progress through it and keep an eye out for the Underbridge and Underkeep (iffy on the names). If both of them are there, that is another 2-3 elite packs
> - Eventually you will make it to Seigebreaker and kill him
> - Talk to Adria and go through the entrance to Arreat Crater
> - Progress through Arreat Crater until you reach the Tower of Sin and proceed through until you beat both the Spider Lust Queen (forgot name) and Azmodan


This is how I usually do it also. But, the first thing I do when starting this is WP to Rakkis Crossing to haveTyrael tag for the ride up till killing Seigebreaker.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I need a weapon (or 2 of them) but what I want doesn't exist in the auction house








900+ dps (or even 800+ if it has enough dex)
any amount of dex, preferably 100+
800+ LOH
spirit regen, preferably 2+
and a socket OR crit damage


----------



## Agueybana_II

Hey guys I need suggestion as to what to upgrade first also should I wait till 1.05 comes out or do it now.

Here is my DH http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Agueybana-1123/hero/23175513

Wanted to upgrade pants for something with 20% MF and but everything I looks at was over 6M. Only have 7M ATM

So Belt, amulet, helm, shoulder bracers, pants maybe that order? Thinking of keeping bow, quiver, boots and chest piece for now.


----------



## StaticFX

Amulet for sure. You need crit chance.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Hey guys I need suggestion as to what to upgrade first also should I wait till 1.05 comes out or do it now.
> 
> Here is my DH http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Agueybana-1123/hero/23175513
> 
> Wanted to upgrade pants for something with 20% MF and but everything I looks at was over 6M. Only have 7M ATM
> 
> So Belt, amulet, helm, shoulder bracers, pants maybe that order? Thinking of keeping bow, quiver, boots and chest piece for now.


Just level up. 20% is nothing.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Just got a stone of Jordan. Never looked at them so my thought was that it sucked. Lol. Some guy offers 500k right then. Good thing I looked in the ah! Min a few mil. Sneaky scammer!


what are the stats on that stone of jordan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Hey guys I need suggestion as to what to upgrade first also should I wait till 1.05 comes out or do it now.
> Here is my DH http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Agueybana-1123/hero/23175513
> Wanted to upgrade pants for something with 20% MF and but everything I looks at was over 6M. Only have 7M ATM
> So Belt, amulet, helm, shoulder bracers, pants maybe that order? Thinking of keeping bow, quiver, boots and chest piece for now.


just level up a couple paragon levels and you'll get that 20% mf for free

let alone 1.0.5 will give you 25% mf bonus per monster level that you play in


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what are the stats on that stone of jordan?
> just level up a couple paragon levels and you'll get that 20% mf for free
> let alone 1.0.5 will give you 25% mf bonus per monster level that you play in


Really want a dex leoric signet and a SoJ (lightning dmg and monk FoT skill) for farming paragon lvls. Will keep my litany of undaunted and wailing host combo for MF farming and normal runs.

Nothing is selling on AH right now... I have tons of decent items that at one point would have been worth 5 mil+ now not even selling for 500k... I am saddened lol. May go back to gold farming/pickup radius in act 3 inferno in all honesty while I just lightning glide through paragon lvling... Even the legends still suck unless you get set items or epic rolls.

Was thinking about it... I think all legend weapons should have a crit dmg roll, because that is the only way they are viable end-game weapons for dps. Then the skorns and manticore type items should have double crit roll with sockets, because that is what they are known for... Reason I say this is because I found a schaefers hammer last week that would have been AWESOME, but not viable beacuse no crit dmg... had 1800 LoH tho... but +lightning dmg for my cyclone FoT monk would have been sweet with all my attack speed. And today I found a weird monk polearm that casts sanctuary when your hit... like 1350dps or something... Had another kind of cool affix like chance to stun or freeze or something too... Would have been cool if it had crit dmg, but when equipped I lost like 20k dps haha.


----------



## Fr0sty

soj's are epic

even if i lost 9k dps compared to my previous ring i still out dps it when i go vs elites

and that's the sad part with the new legendaries.. they just didnt have what we expected them to be

the only good legend in my oppinion are armor pieces or set items with specific stats bonuses and what not

vile wards,ice climbers,dept diggers,tyriel might and so on

they can roll very high main stats + are guaranteed resist all and other stats that it makes them good all the time really


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> soj's are epic
> even if i lost 9k dps compared to my previous ring i still out dps it when i go vs elites
> and that's the sad part with the new legendaries.. they just didnt have what we expected them to be
> the only good legend in my oppinion are armor pieces or set items with specific stats bonuses and what not
> vile wards,ice climbers,dept diggers,tyriel might and so on
> they can roll very high main stats + are guaranteed resist all and other stats that it makes them good all the time really


Plus they look cool







I love my vile wards with the andariels visage.

Yeah I agree. Really the only great legends are the armor pieces. Off hands can be grea too... But weapons... pshh... nothing is more dissapointing than seeing a cool legend weapon drop only to identify it and have NO crit dmg... I think that every legend weapon should have a chance to roll crit dmg or a socket, but not both. A socket should be a random roll, with crit dmg as a standard roll, anywhere from 1-100. How it would work is if a weapon rolls with a socket, then the mandatory crit dmg roll is trumped and doesn't exist.

Of course this wouldn't apply to weapons like manticore or skorn, whos legendery properties ARE massive crit dmg


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Plus they look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my vile wards with the andariels visage.
> Yeah I agree. Really the only great legends are the armor pieces. Off hands can be grea too... But weapons... pshh... nothing is more dissapointing than seeing a cool legend weapon drop only to identify it and have NO crit dmg... I think that every legend weapon should have a chance to roll crit dmg or a socket, but not both. A socket should be a random roll, with crit dmg as a standard roll, anywhere from 1-100. How it would work is if a weapon rolls with a socket, then the mandatory crit dmg roll is trumped and doesn't exist.
> Of course this wouldn't apply to weapons like manticore or skorn, whos legendery properties ARE massive crit dmg


here;s an example of a crappy legendary making it work on an epic combo






he stacked reduced cooldown on summon zombie dog

and can spam sacrifice all day long... i think i'll respec my wd to somethinglike that


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> here;s an example of a crappy legendary making it work on an epic combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he stacked reduced cooldown on summon zombie dog
> and can spam sacrifice all day long... i think i'll respec my wd to somethinglike that


Yeah, not saying crappy legends don't work... Just saying that if your character has good gear, there is no motivation to use one... I mean, I was still owning act 3 with that stupid polearm I found just for fun... but it dropped my dps down to just over 50k! No way in heck i'm going to use a 13-14k dps 2 hander that I lose THAT much dmg too...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> To get a better conversation going, what's the best way to farm act3?


BTW, if your farming for rares/legends and not necessarily XP, then the best way I have found is to start at keep depths 3 and work your way backwards to the keep. Then hit rakkis to hit underbridge/siegebreaker then continue on from there. Can finish in a rather short amount of time plus it still gets you good xp and TONS of elites. If you really want to, you can start at battlefields and clear that on up the bridge /rakkis before you do siegebreaker. Either way, just do that over and over and its the best large mobs/elite packs per hour. If you have max movement speed then you can pretty much chain all the mobs in keep depths and in the arreat crater/towers.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, not saying crappy legends don't work... Just saying that if your character has good gear, there is no motivation to use one... I mean, I was still owning act 3 with that stupid polearm I found just for fun... but it dropped my dps down to just over 50k! No way in heck i'm going to use a 13-14k dps 2 hander that I lose THAT much dmg too... BTW, if your farming for rares/legends and not necessarily XP, then the best way I have found is to start at keep depths 3 and work your way backwards to the keep. Then hit rakkis to hit underbridge/siegebreaker then continue on from there. Can finish in a rather short amount of time plus it still gets you good xp and TONS of elites. If you really want to, you can start at battlefields and clear that on up the bridge /rakkis before you do siegebreaker. Either way, just do that over and over and its the best large mobs/elite packs per hour. If you have max movement speed then you can pretty much chain all the mobs in keep depths and in the arreat crater/towers.


totally agree

but my problem was not having enough mana against bosses

but now its fixed.. 2 items with reduced cooldown on summon zombie dogs and i can spam bears









the cooldown on one of my 2 mana regening method is always off before i run out of mana









but i had to sacrifice 25k dps :S.. crappy legend is crappy i guess







or i just have to compensate by getting ridiculous gears in other slots to make it work as a side project


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, not saying crappy legends don't work... Just saying that if your character has good gear, there is no motivation to use one... I mean, I was still owning act 3 with that stupid polearm I found just for fun... but it dropped my dps down to just over 50k! No way in heck i'm going to use a 13-14k dps 2 hander that I lose THAT much dmg too...


an ok-ish 2h is not going to beat a great dual wield or 1h+source/mojo combo in terms of text dps, but the skills you use hit soo much more hard. If you get a high level skorn though, you can beat the dps too. It just all depends on what works best for you build.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> totally agree
> but my problem was not having enough mana against bosses
> but now its fixed.. 2 items with reduced cooldown on summon zombie dogs and i can spam bears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cooldown on one of my 2 mana regening method is always off before i run out of mana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i had to sacrifice 25k dps :S.. crappy legend is crappy i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or i just have to compensate by getting ridiculous gears in other slots to make it work as a side project


Yeah that's a huge dps loss man. That's the thing, it's not like you can't make it work, but just knowing that if you had one with that crit dmg and whatnot... your dps would not suffer that much is kind of annoying. I understand on rare lvl 63 weapons... but legends are supposed to be exciting and awesome. At least if it had crit dmg, you may still lose some dps, but not THAT much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> an ok-ish 2h is not going to beat a great dual wield or 1h+source/mojo combo in terms of text dps, but the skills you use hit soo much more hard. If you get a high level skorn though, you can beat the dps too. It just all depends on what works best for you build.


Right, skills CAN hit harder with a 2h, but not as hard without crit. if you still had crit dmg on a 2h, then yeah, your dps is a bit lower, but your crits are still there and ridic to compensate. My point is that I wouldn't mind sacrificing dps for a good 2h legend, but not if the dps loss is 20k or more! That is just plain ridic.

Note: i'm speaking strictly from a monk perspective BTW. We have skills that would benefit from 2h stomps, but my build is more fluid with fast attacks and constant dmg, therefore I wouldn't benefit from a 2 hander unless is was manticore/skorn status.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah that's a huge dps loss man. That's the thing, it's not like you can't make it work, but just knowing that if you had one with that crit dmg and whatnot... your dps would not suffer that much is kind of annoying. I understand on rare lvl 63 weapons... but legends are supposed to be exciting and awesome. At least if it had crit dmg, you may still lose some dps, but not THAT much.Right, skills CAN hit harder with a 2h, but not as hard without crit. if you still had crit dmg on a 2h, then yeah, your dps is a bit lower, but your crits are still there and ridic to compensate. My point is that I wouldn't mind sacrificing dps for a good 2h legend, but not if the dps loss is 20k or more! That is just plain ridic.
> Note: i'm speaking strictly from a monk perspective BTW. We have skills that would benefit from 2h stomps, but my build is more fluid with fast attacks and constant dmg, therefore I wouldn't benefit from a 2 hander unless is was manticore/skorn status.


it was a legendary witch doctor off hand.. the damage curve of a level 58 legend was just awful

:S

but the skill makes up for it tho in a sense.. if you spec out for that you can spam sacrifice 24/7 without having to worry about cooldowns problems.. so you could use provoke the pack with is 5% more dmg for each dog sacrificed and have your dogs give a health globe(5% chance)

but i dont see the value of it outside of special boss setup

yes i will work on doing that build on the side but not as my main

but as a team player combo it could work very well.. since alot of skills can boost resources by health globes.. like say wizzards.. demon hunters


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what are the stats on that stone of jordan?


6% arcane
1.6 spirit Regen
DMG against Elite 20%
Deadly Reach Damage 12%


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Really want a dex leoric signet and a SoJ (lightning dmg and monk FoT skill) for farming paragon lvls. Will keep my litany of undaunted and wailing host combo for MF farming and normal runs.
> *Nothing is selling on AH right now... I have tons of decent items that at one point would have been worth 5 mil+ now not even selling for 500k... I am saddened lol.* May go back to gold farming/pickup radius in act 3 inferno in all honesty while I just lightning glide through paragon lvling... Even the legends still suck unless you get set items or epic rolls.
> Was thinking about it... I think all legend weapons should have a crit dmg roll, because that is the only way they are viable end-game weapons for dps. Then the skorns and manticore type items should have double crit roll with sockets, because that is what they are known for... Reason I say this is because I found a schaefers hammer last week that would have been AWESOME, but not viable beacuse no crit dmg... had 1800 LoH tho... but +lightning dmg for my cyclone FoT monk would have been sweet with all my attack speed. And today I found a weird monk polearm that casts sanctuary when your hit... like 1350dps or something... Had another kind of cool affix like chance to stun or freeze or something too... Would have been cool if it had crit dmg, but when equipped I lost like 20k dps haha.


I think a big part of things not selling high now is that the price of gold has dropped so low now. About 2 weeks ago gold was around $1.40/1mil. Today it is ~$0.60/1 mil. Pretty soon, everything is going to be cheap and no one will make as much money/gold.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it was a legendary witch doctor off hand.. the damage curve of a level 58 legend was just awful
> :S
> but the skill makes up for it tho in a sense.. if you spec out for that you can spam sacrifice 24/7 without having to worry about cooldowns problems.. so you could use provoke the pack with is 5% more dmg for each dog sacrificed and have your dogs give a health globe(5% chance)
> but i dont see the value of it outside of special boss setup
> yes i will work on doing that build on the side but not as my main
> but as a team player combo it could work very well.. since alot of skills can boost resources by health globes.. like say wizzards.. demon hunters


agreed, I think I may grab me one of those mojos just to try it out, and kind of add it into a different build. splinters, desperate grasp and sacrifice maybe, with probably acid cloud or bears.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> agreed, I think I may grab me one of those mojos just to try it out, and kind of add it into a different build. splinters, desperate grasp and sacrifice maybe, with probably acid cloud or bears.


what i would do is a mana regen concept.. spam bears and when you run out of mana sacrifice the dogs + make them have health globes so gruesome feast is refreshed as much as possible








neat dps combo for sure

but you need uber gears to save the dps loss from the mojo.. and to have no cooldown you need the 20 sec reduction on mojo.. skull grasp with 5sec reduction and 9 on the helm.. + tribal rites

:S wich is why it forces us to lose so much dps









but if you dont use the no cooldown build you could deffinatly build around zombie dogs with something else and keep an ok dps


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what i would do is a mana regen concept.. spam bears and when you run out of mana sacrifice the dogs + make them have health globes so gruesome feast is refreshed as much as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neat dps combo for sure
> but you need uber gears to save the dps loss from the mojo.. and to have no cooldown you need the 20 sec reduction on mojo.. skull grasp with 5sec reduction and 9 on the helm.. + tribal rites
> :S wich is why it forces us to lose so much dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you dont use the no cooldown build you could deffinatly build around zombie dogs with something else and keep an ok dps


yeah, i'm thinking of not using the ceremonial knife and using a high-ish dps 1hander with a socket to make up for the dps. shooting for a 19sec mojo with a decent helm, prolly skip on the skull grasp and maybe keep 80-90k dps for a mixed build. I do wonder though if the tribal rites knocks cd off the base or off the reduced time?
edit: don't forget mara's kailedoscope


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, i'm thinking of not using the ceremonial knife and using a high-ish dps 1hander with a socket to make up for the dps. shooting for a 19sec mojo with a decent helm, prolly skip on the skull grasp and maybe keep 80-90k dps for a mixed build. I do wonder though if the tribal rites knocks cd off the base or off the reduced time?
> edit: don't forget mara's kailedoscope


what does mara's kaleidoscope do?

and the reduced cooldown affects everything.. if the cooldown is allready reduced adding tribal rites reduces it even more

i had a 5second cooldown on zombie dog with about 20 seconds of reduced cooldown from gears + tribal rites


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what does mara's kaleidoscope do?
> and the reduced cooldown affects everything.. if the cooldown is allready reduced adding tribal rites reduces it even more
> i had a 5second cooldown on zombie dog with about 20 seconds of reduced cooldown from gears + tribal rites


its an amulet that can have reduced zombie dog cooldown on it, seems to be an all-stat type of piece (int, str, dex, and vit)
as far as the cooldown though, i was just curious (and maybe you could test for me as i don't have the gear yet) if the cooldown lowering goes like before (45x.75)-20-9-5 or after (45-20-9-5).75 as before ends with no (negative actually) cooldown, and after ends with 8.25s cooldown. I'm assuming the latter as you estimated 5sec cd with -20, but just wanna know for sure before investing in the gear, as I think I will have to start with 19sec mojo + 8 sec helm (skullgrasp and maras are a bit out of my reach for the moment) and so the match involved means the difference between an acceptable 6s cooldown and a not-worth-it 14s cooldown


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> its an amulet that can have reduced zombie dog cooldown on it, seems to be an all-stat type of piece (int, str, dex, and vit)
> as far as the cooldown though, i was just curious (and maybe you could test for me as i don't have the gear yet) if the cooldown lowering goes like before (45x.75)-20-9-5 or after (45-20-9-5).75 as before ends with no (negative actually) cooldown, and after ends with 8.25s cooldown. I'm assuming the latter as you estimated 5sec cd with -20, but just wanna know for sure before investing in the gear, as I think I will have to start with 19sec mojo + 8 sec helm (skullgrasp and maras are a bit out of my reach for the moment) and so the match involved means the difference between an acceptable 6s cooldown and a not-worth-it 14s cooldown


you can get 20 seconds cooldown reduction on the mojo itself

and have tribal rites do the rest.. but to get the most epic use of this strategy i would go for a full blown no cooldown by getting every pieces possible with good rolls of course


----------



## likethegun

My litany is the 8th best in the Americas for dexterity with a 513 item score









Just checked; 13th in the entire world for dexterity!!!


----------



## StaticFX

Damn I want that ring! I have the other one but too much to buy the litany.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Found these in 2 Act 3 runs today... Are any of them worth selling?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Damn I want that ring! I have the other one but too much to buy the litany.


Apparently attack speed roll is rare too. I def got lucky on this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found these in 2 Act 3 runs today... Are any of them worth selling?


Everything but the won kim







will sell. As for how much... No idea. My brain is still spidoinkled as far as prices go ATM. I think everything will be whacko for awhile until a good bit after the patch... Some amazing things are not even selling for like 1 mil gold... whereas others that I think are asi asi are selling for like 3 mil from my stash...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just found this. Will incorporate into my gold find gear.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just found this. Will incorporate into my gold find gear.


Nice! I actually love the blackthorns set. I wouldn't mind having the entire thing... Currently use pants/boots/belt. Sold my ammy which I am kind of regretting now... Def going to get another ammy though. Great elite control for farming, and the extra 15% MF/GF is nice on top of all the GF on the gear itself. Not to mention testing on PTR the gold drops on like monster lvl 6-7 are RIDIC! +2k piles all the time. Plus pants and ammy have a lot of LoH which is cool. Want to get a tyraels might to go with the set.


----------



## Crazy9000

Is there any reason to have to full blackthorn set? As far as I can tell there's 5 items, and only bonus for up to 4.


----------



## StaticFX

I don't know why but i can't sell a thing on the ah. Not even a 1m bid on the stone if Jordan. An Amy with Str , crit chance and crit dmg. Nope. I think I'll just hold onto stuff for a while. I think people are waiting for the next patch.


----------



## Agueybana_II

I will wait till the new patch to buy. Surprising I sold some lvl 61 bracers for 4M which I listed for 10k and no buyout since didn't though they were worth that much. Even consider them selling them to the merchant, need to look into what people are buying.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is there any reason to have to full blackthorn set? As far as I can tell there's 5 items, and only bonus for up to 4.


Nope, only want 4 items (that's what I meant if you were referring to my post).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I don't know why but i can't sell a thing on the ah. Not even a 1m bid on the stone if Jordan. An Amy with Str , crit chance and crit dmg. Nope. I think I'll just hold onto stuff for a while. I think people are waiting for the next patch.


Yeah, most people are waiting for next patch. Especially for buying jewelry cause of the new ilvl 63 stuff... Unless you have epic rolls on rings and ammys, no one wants them... That SoJ of yours isn't really that great though just for the sole reason that monks dont have skills that use that dmg type and the skill is rarely used for people who can farm act 3. So really people would just be paying for dmg against elites (which I THINK max roll is 25-30%, not sure) and the spirit regen (which I must say,is clutch... spirit regen on a ring is epic in and of itself). However, people who _could_ use it can't afford a mil, and if they even had that much they probably wouldn't be comfortable spending it all on a ring. And the people who could _afford_ it, would only get a bit less than 50% of it's potential use.

I found a heirophant seal yesterday (only legend in sometime now), and I got real excited about it... until I checked AH and saw tad better ones listed for like 80-100k haha. I still may use it though on one of my toons. So I feel your pain bruddah!

Another note: got these for less than 50k. The dagger came with the 1k gem lol can easily throw perfect star greens and flip the dagger for 7-8 mil and the fists I can flip as is for probably 400k, if not then ill throw a big gem in there and make 5-600k on it







They are both good off hands provided the main hand has the right stats









Oh, and this:


----------



## StaticFX

Finally sold the Stone of jordan... no bids, it wasnt till i dropped the buyout to 10m.. so i got 8.5m someone got s decent deal and im happy. That is the most i have sold anything for! yay! lol


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Finally sold the Stone of jordan... no bids, it wasnt till i dropped the buyout to 10m.. so i got 8.5m someone got s decent deal and im happy. That is the most i have sold anything for! yay! lol


Wow congrats! I guess I was dead wrong on that... I had a similar SoJ that had roughly the same stats that I couldnt even get to sell for 5 mil... I'm happy for you man! Now I feel like an idiot lol. Guess I need to start checking whats selling too







Had my soj about 2 weeks ago, think I ended up selling it for like 500k or something...


----------



## StaticFX

Now I'm not sure what to upgrade next. I'm about the upper limit for affordable items. Maybe a new quiver with hatred regen (if I can find one that's better than mine!)


----------



## obbieuth

Not to side track the sales discussion but I just thought I'd drop by to say hi. I was pretty excited about Diablo 3 when it was first out but, for some reason it just never held my attention. Logically it has more options than D2 ever had but, for some reason it just does not feel as...large. It kind of felt like a letdown. Did any of you guys feel that way about it?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to upgrade next. I'm about the upper limit for affordable items. Maybe a new quiver with hatred regen (if I can find one that's better than mine!)


Link your toon







I may or may not have shtuff to give you... My inventory is entirely too full. Is your MF gear the same as your "dps" gear? or you do have alternates?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obbieuth*
> 
> Not to side track the sales discussion but I just thought I'd drop by to say hi. I was pretty excited about Diablo 3 when it was first out but, for some reason it just never held my attention. Logically it has more options than D2 ever had but, for some reason it just does not feel as...large. It kind of felt like a letdown. Did any of you guys feel that way about it?


A little bit yeah... Took me a lot longer to beat diablo 2's story line for some reason... You should try it out after the new patch though. A few more end-game things is being added and one step closer to PvP. It's getting a lot better now that the legends are pretty cool and almost any build is viable now. Of course, for the super ridic dps builds... there are still the trump skills... but pre 1.0.4, you couldn't even attempt to use other skills if you wanted to survive to farm act 3 inferno... So i'd say it's continously moving in the right direction.


----------



## obbieuth

Oh you know, you are right. I hadn't really considered those things. I guess when I picked up D2 it was already a seasoned veteran and had so much surgery done on it it was like another game. D3 on the other hand is still a work in progress. No PvP is also a big killer, while I was never really huge on it, having it available seemed to give you something to work towards. It added another dimension to the game. You weren't just progressing through a short story to the end of the line, you were progressing to meet other people head on. I guess in the end the people are what will make or break it, your ability to interact with others. I'll definitely check it out again, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obbieuth*
> 
> Oh you know, you are right. I hadn't really considered those things. I guess when I picked up D2 it was already a seasoned veteran and had so much surgery done on it it was like another game. D3 on the other hand is still a work in progress. No PvP is also a big killer, while I was never really huge on it, having it available seemed to give you something to work towards. It added another dimension to the game. You weren't just progressing through a short story to the end of the line, you were progressing to meet other people head on. I guess in the end the people are what will make or break it, your ability to interact with others. I'll definitely check it out again, thanks for the tip!


I mean, you were right.

D3 lacks the originality, creativity, and brilliance of the original ones. It's a decent game in it's own right but not a true successor. I find it hard to do full play throughs as well. But hey, people enjoy it and it's really not a bad game. I've got a lot of hours but i can't bring my self to play much anymore. It doesn't have that same replayability for me.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Oh, and this:


OOOOO OOOOO let me try



Did I win?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obbieuth*
> 
> Not to side track the sales discussion but I just thought I'd drop by to say hi. I was pretty excited about Diablo 3 when it was first out but, for some reason it just never held my attention. Logically it has more options than D2 ever had but, for some reason it just does not feel as...large. It kind of felt like a letdown. Did any of you guys feel that way about it?


D3 is not a bad game. It is just crap compared to D2.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to upgrade next. I'm about the upper limit for affordable items. Maybe a new quiver with hatred regen (if I can find one that's better than mine!)
> 
> 
> 
> Link your toon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not have shtuff to give you... My inventory is entirely too full. Is your MF gear the same as your "dps" gear? or you do have alternates? .
Click to expand...

Yes I have slowly built it up so my mf gear is my dps gear. Every item but one ring has mf on it. I will link my toon.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> OOOOO OOOOO let me try
> 
> Did I win?


no, he has 35 more dex than you.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> no, he has 35 more dex than you.


ew why u looking at our dex


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> ew why u looking at our dex


because armor wouldn't have been fair.


----------



## obbieuth

Quote:


> I mean, you were right.
> 
> D3 lacks the originality, creativity, and brilliance of the original ones. It's a decent game in it's own right but not a true successor. I find it hard to do full play throughs as well. But hey, people enjoy it and it's really not a bad game. I've got a lot of hours but i can't bring my self to play much anymore. It doesn't have that same replayability for me.
> 
> D3 is not a bad game. It is just crap compared to D2.


Well said both of you. I suppose we can always hope they will polish it up into something more.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> OOOOO OOOOO let me try
> 
> Did I win?


Got you beat.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got you beat.


LOL! That's like 10-20x more than what I have.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> because armor wouldn't have been fair.


Whats armor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got you beat.


I looked at your profile and gear and if you want me to fix it for you I can. You can either give me gold or your current gear as I can integrate a few of your pieces into my gear I think and sell the rest to get useful gear. And even if this is "planning for pvp" you will still get smashed b/c pvp is about burst not one trick pony hope they die first in the first volley.

Or if you want my gear which is actually balanced I really do want a 120hz monitor so i can play sc2........


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> OOOOO OOOOO let me try
> 
> Did I win?


lol Demon hunter shmemon hunter. I'd say mines not bad for a monk







Anyway, I still need my 3 socket chest and innas pants. And my gloves are terrible ones i've been using pretty much since the start of inerno. So when I upgrade those I will be better haha. Not to mention I can take hits and use serenity and my 90% (if I so choose) dodge chance to keep your million dps crits from harming me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> lol Demon hunter shmemon hunter. I'd say mines not bad for a monk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I still need my 3 socket chest and innas pants. And my gloves are terrible ones i've been using pretty much since the start of inerno. So when I upgrade those I will be better haha


Yeah 187k on a Monk is a LOT more than 160k on a DH. Especially if that 160k on the DH is with 100% fake crit chance








How did you get 187k btw? I looked at your gear and it doesn't look any different than like yesterday when you had 50-60k. Edit: ohhhh I see, if you leave game with it buffed, it will show your buffed dps, you cheater









And yeah, I was going to ask you why you weren't getting better gloves.. they're kinda bad







I think my gloves and chest are better than yours but you completely own me in every other gear slot...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah 187k on a Monk is a LOT more than 160k on a DH. Especially if that 160k on the DH is with 100% fake crit chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get 187k btw? I looked at your gear and it doesn't look any different than like yesterday when you had 50-60k. Edit: ohhhh I see, if you leave game with it buffed, it will show your buffed dps, you cheater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I was going to ask you why you weren't getting better gloves.. they're kinda bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my gloves and chest are better than yours but you completely own me in every other gear slot...


Yeah my gloves, chest, and ammy (shouldnt have sold my +8% ias +60% crit dmg 130 dex blackthorn ammy) are in dire need of replacement.

Fluid told me how to lock the buffed dps right before you log out of a game haha. So yeah that is fully buffed







I have significantly more base dps than yesterday though, cant remember how much exactly but somewhere in the 70k range. I am trying a new build. mroflare (not sure his ocn name) opened my eyes to the beauty of life leech on high dps monks... don't even need LoH. I am looking to replace my one shenlong fist with one with 3% life leech.

Anyway, basically use 100 fists as primary attack with blazing fists rune. then FoT thunderclap as secondary. +15% attack speed every 3 seconds which leaves just enough time for a thunderclap cycle. So when you stack attack speed and crit chance already, your seeping wind just goes insane with tornadoes from that 15% ias and your thunderclap spawns a TON more lightning strikes... it's nice.

So 15% extra dmg from breath, 30% extra dmg from light, 15% attack speed from 100 fists. If you really wanted to get more IAS you could use retribution mantra for another 8% IAS as well. When your dealing this much dmg you really dont need conviction with overawe lol. I have currently +9% dmg against elites as well (and this will skyrocket when I get my tyraels might).


----------



## StaticFX

Good lord! I thought I was doing well with 91k on my dh! (No ss)


----------



## -SE7EN-

I don't know why you guys have the need to cheat and use frenzy shrines and skills/passives to fake-boost up your dps, especially when I have all of you beat.


----------



## Nw0rb

LOL


----------



## meckert15834

i played this for a month when it came out and i havnt touched it since.

did any of the patches make it more enjoyable?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Whats armor?
> I looked at your profile and gear and if you want me to fix it for you I can. You can either give me gold or your current gear as I can integrate a few of your pieces into my gear I think and sell the rest to get useful gear. And even if this is "planning for pvp" you will still get smashed b/c pvp is about burst not one trick pony hope they die first in the first volley.
> Or if you want my gear which is actually balanced I really do want a 120hz monitor so i can play sc2........


Lol, not sure if serious, or trolling. The only thing I can improve on is crit. chance, which with a 10% CC amulet and 6% CC Hellfire ring from 1.0.5 will pretty much round this set out. I'm not even thinking about PvP, in which one could drop ShSh (which is still the most useful offensive passive in its slot after Archery and Steady Aim) for Perfectionist (which will be viable with the new jewelry making rare rings and amulets for the current 1.0.4 patch useless since they'll roll much higher stats). And "hope you kill them in the first volley?" Hahaha, that's the funniest thing i've heard all day. Even without Shsh (which should never be dropped below 40% crit. chance at the ABSuLOTE LOWEST), my DPS is 250K.

You clearly don't understand the nature of this build or how to play Demon Hunter. There is nothing that needs "fixing," unless one is dumb enough to spend money on 1.0.4 rings and amulets that will become worthless once 1.0.5 hits.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I don't know why you guys have the need to cheat and use frenzy shrines and skills/passives to fake-boost up your dps, especially when I have all of you beat.


you can one shot diablo in monster level 10 with that dps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> i played this for a month when it came out and i havnt touched it since.
> did any of the patches make it more enjoyable?


If you are Barbarian or Witch Doctor, then yes. If you are anything else, then it's just been one build crushing nerf after another.


----------



## mav2000

Wow, am at 38k dps and I am still able to run Act 3 alone. Those numbers up there are crazy.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

lol @ my 26,000 DPS Barb


----------



## Bassdoken

My DH feels like such a big baby compared to my much lower level barb. 46k dps with ~25k health is not a good mix, and I can't afford any good AH equipment to farm Act III inferno (mostly because I haven't even beaten it yet). I just think the DH's skills are kinda crappy compared to the other classes. The Wizard's Energy Armor seems way too overpowered compared to pretty much everything. That alone makes the wizard much more survivable while still maintaining high DPS for cheap than the WD and DH, making the only viable classes (imo) Barb or Wiz.

Class balance is totally there. I am interested in how 1.0.5 changes the DH, though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> My DH feels like such a big baby compared to my much lower level barb. 46k dps with ~25k health is not a good mix, and I can't afford any good AH equipment to farm Act III inferno (mostly because I haven't even beaten it yet). I just think the DH's skills are kinda crappy compared to the other classes. The Wizard's Energy Armor seems way too overpowered compared to pretty much everything. That alone makes the wizard much more survivable while still maintaining high DPS for cheap than the WD and DH, making the only viable classes (imo) Barb or Wiz.
> Class balance is totally there. I am interested in how 1.0.5 changes the DH, though.


smokescreen,shadow power,vault


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Wow, am at 38k dps and I am still able to run Act 3 alone. Those numbers up there are crazy.


It's much easier to just glide through act 3 killing everything including elites in less than 5 seconds







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> My DH feels like such a big baby compared to my much lower level barb. 46k dps with ~25k health is not a good mix, and I can't afford any good AH equipment to farm Act III inferno (mostly because I haven't even beaten it yet). I just think the DH's skills are kinda crappy compared to the other classes. The Wizard's Energy Armor seems way too overpowered compared to pretty much everything. That alone makes the wizard much more survivable while still maintaining high DPS for cheap than the WD and DH, making the only viable classes (imo) Barb or Wiz.
> Class balance is totally there. I am interested in how 1.0.5 changes the DH, though.


It is extremely easy to gear a DH to way more than 46k dps if you have made it to act 3 inferno... Now, my disclaimer is that this may not be true if you've only just made it to act 3 after the major nerf patch that opened up late-inferno to everyone and their grandmothers; thereby allowing players to progress way too quickly... act 2 used to be hellish hard forcing players to gear before progressing. Anyway, just sounds like you need to farm act 1 some more. Not hard to get a mil gold in a couple hours... save and upgrade one gear piece at a time. Things are so cheap on AH right now compared to what they used to be that there is something you're not telling us; maybe you don't have a lot of time to play? is my guess. In any case, farm act 1 when you do play and eventually the upgrades will come.


----------



## StaticFX

I have gotten my dh to 91k dps no ss with spending no more than 5m max on one item in the ah. Also 378mf with 5stacks. Farm act 1 for gold. Buy crit chance items with high dex


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I have gotten my dh to 91k dps no ss with spending no more than 5m max on one item in the ah. Also 378mf with 5stacks. Farm act 1 for gold. Buy crit chance items with high dex


91k without ss is pretty good

heck its 20k more then mine


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, not sure if serious, or trolling.


Anyone else waiting to see if WW3 starts?


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Anyone else waiting to see if WW3 starts?


Want some popcorn?


----------



## Rasemotte

For those who remember pre 1.0.4


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasemotte*
> 
> For those who remember pre 1.0.4


While each patch has brought game improvements, I have also watched my class get hit with countless of uncalled for nerfs (not as bad as DH).

D3 Original:
- DH run wild with SS
- Melee could not progress past Act 2 without insane resistances due to turn and burn kiters
- Wizards beat game by teleporting through elite packs

D3 1.0.3
- DH and Wizard hit hard by massive IAS nerf (many DH stopped playing)
- Kiters in Act 2 fixed to not turn and burn as much
- Ghom farts way more than he use to
- Reflect Damage started proc'ing almost twice as fast, screwing over many DH and Wizards
- Invincible wizard and constantly topped off LoH barb are discovered and subsequently hotfixed

D3 1.0.4
- Overreactive nerf to ET, effectively shutting out mid level ET/CM Wizards (SC bug discovered, Wizards rejoice)
- Barbarians continue path of nerf avoidance and OP'ness with WW build
- Tank DH build nerfed but ToC build discovered

D3 1.0.5
- CM mid level wizards continue to get nerf to the ground with Meteor, Spectral Blades, and ET-SC nerfs
- WW Barbarian finally gets nerf that doesn't affect them that much
- DH gets raped again with Gloom and ToC nerf
- Monks get nerfed again
- WD may now be runner up to best class in game


----------



## rationalthinking

What would be a good place to farm paragon levels on my Wizard?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> smokescreen,shadow power,vault


I have used those, but I don't have that much discipline to use them all. I only have 30 discipline, man.

14 for smokescreen, 14 for shadow power, and that leaves me with 2 for nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It's much easier to just glide through act 3 killing everything including elites in less than 5 seconds It is extremely easy to gear a DH to way more than 46k dps if you have made it to act 3 inferno... Now, my disclaimer is that this may not be true if you've only just made it to act 3 after the major nerf patch that opened up late-inferno to everyone and their grandmothers; thereby allowing players to progress way too quickly... act 2 used to be hellish hard forcing players to gear before progressing. Anyway, just sounds like you need to farm act 1 some more. Not hard to get a mil gold in a couple hours... save and upgrade one gear piece at a time. Things are so cheap on AH right now compared to what they used to be that there is something you're not telling us; maybe you don't have a lot of time to play? is my guess. In any case, farm act 1 when you do play and eventually the upgrades will come.


How would I go about farming Act I on inferno? I currently use Crypt of the Ancients and get 3-15k in ~5 minutes in my gold find gear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What would be a good place to farm paragon levels on my Wizard?


Depends on the gear. Due to the absence of Experience Shrines in Inferno, some people have taken to making Hell runs with +XP gear. Others simply continue farming Inferno with +XP gear, usually on Act 1 for speedy and easy runs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I have used those, but I don't have that much discipline to use them all. I only have 30 discipline, man.
> 14 for smokescreen, 14 for shadow power, and that leaves me with 2 for nothing.
> How would I go about farming Act I on inferno? I currently use Crypt of the Ancients and get 3-15k in ~5 minutes in my gold find gear.


Are you trying to farm Act 1 for gold or items?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I have used those, but I don't have that much discipline to use them all. I only have 30 discipline, man.
> 14 for smokescreen, 14 for shadow power, and that leaves me with 2 for nothing.
> How would I go about farming Act I on inferno? I currently use Crypt of the Ancients and get 3-15k in ~5 minutes in my gold find gear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> For act 1, I generally just start in festering woods, go straight to the 2 temples (guaranteed elites there everytime), sometimes there will be elites right outside of them as well... After you clear temples, festering woods is small, so clear the rest of the map if you haven't already found the elite next to a temple... On a good map, I can get 5 stacks JUST from festering woods.
> Then go straight to cemetery, clear crypts... another 5-8 elites from this... then go to northern highlands to look for watchtower... there will be 2 elites in highlands as well, one usually near waypoint.
> Then go to leorics manor, sometimes elite in manor, then to courtyard... 1-2 elites in courtyard... from here you can continue onto butcher quest if you want... but at this point I have already killed 8-10+ elites after my 5 neph stacks... and keep in mind if you dont lollygag, you can do this exact run i mentioned above in less than 20 minutes... So i will generally stop here and then rinse and repeat.


This was pre patch, so im sure its even faster now, and only modification i would make for gold is to quickly clear the whole map in each of these places. Disclaimer though; I haven't set foot in act 1 for weeks so I don't know if anything has changed... wouldn't imagine any significant changes though...


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you trying to farm Act 1 for gold or items?


Mostly gold, but I wouldn't mind getting some items, too. I don't have any magic find gear, though. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This was pre patch, so im sure its even faster now, and only modification i would make for gold is to quickly clear the whole map in each of these places. Disclaimer though; I haven't set foot in act 1 for weeks so I don't know if anything has changed... wouldn't imagine any significant changes though...


Thanks. I'll try that out. Is that for farming gold or gear?


----------



## recnepsbuh

I am sorry if this does not belong here, but I cant seem to get rid of the stuttering. I built my rig a little over a month ago, and it was fine. It seems like over the last 2 weeks, the stuttering is happening more and more. I have tried every setting in the options menu, and nothing seems to help. I have read alot of different stories of this happening to people, and I need to know if a definitive solution has been found.

I actually dont know if I would quite call it stuttering even. Its almost like when there is alot going on, the mechanics of the game get sped up. For example, say I am in the Keep, and run into a room full of skeleton cleavers and archers, and then an elite pack of lashers comes in. The graphics lose their smoothness and they just get really strange. I have noticed if I am displaying the FPS in the corner, it is constanly changing between 59 and 60. I have Vsync on, as the game is at least playable when that is selected. When Vsync is not on, the FPS number goes wild and stays over 100. I did notice last night when I let a cinematic play through, the FPS jumped up over 100 when it was playing, and then went right back down to 59/60 FPS.

Like I said, I am sory if this does not belong here, but I really need to figure this out, its killing me. I spent almost 1800$ bucks on this rig just to play D3 and I am having this issue. If you need any more info, please let me know.

Intel i5 2500K
EVGA Geforce 570 2.5 GB
Gigabyte UD5H Wifi mobo
Crucial 128 GB SSD
All stock settings, no overclock at all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *recnepsbuh*
> 
> I am sorry if this does not belong here, but I cant seem to get rid of the stuttering. I built my rig a little over a month ago, and it was fine. It seems like over the last 2 weeks, the stuttering is happening more and more. I have tried every setting in the options menu, and nothing seems to help. I have read alot of different stories of this happening to people, and I need to know if a definitive solution has been found.
> I actually dont know if I would quite call it stuttering even. Its almost like when there is alot going on, the mechanics of the game get sped up. For example, say I am in the Keep, and run into a room full of skeleton cleavers and archers, and then an elite pack of lashers comes in. The graphics lose their smoothness and they just get really strange. I have noticed if I am displaying the FPS in the corner, it is constanly changing between 59 and 60. I have Vsync on, as the game is at least playable when that is selected. When Vsync is not on, the FPS number goes wild and stays over 100. I did notice last night when I let a cinematic play through, the FPS jumped up over 100 when it was playing, and then went right back down to 59/60 FPS.
> Like I said, I am sory if this does not belong here, but I really need to figure this out, its killing me. I spent almost 1800$ bucks on this rig just to play D3 and I am having this issue. If you need any more info, please let me know.
> Intel i5 2500K
> EVGA Geforce 570 2.5 GB
> Gigabyte UD5H Wifi mobo
> Crucial 128 GB SSD
> All stock settings, no overclock at all.


Does it do this for any other game?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Mostly gold, but I wouldn't mind getting some items, too. I don't have any magic find gear, though. :/
> Thanks. I'll try that out. Is that for farming gold or gear?


Unless you can gold find fast in Act 1, it may be more profitable to GF Act 3 Hell with a large gold pickup radius.


----------



## Crazy9000

I get some stuttering with my sig rig too, never found a very good fix for it... It's not the GPU's fault though since I had a 6970 before.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I have used those, but I don't have that much discipline to use them all. I only have 30 discipline, man.
> 14 for smokescreen, 14 for shadow power, and that leaves me with 2 for nothing.
> How would I go about farming Act I on inferno? I currently use Crypt of the Ancients and get 3-15k in ~5 minutes in my gold find gear.


night stalker or even a rune on multi shot that gives disc on hit

and now you can spam smokescreen

or even get gears with +10disc.. voila more disc

the crypt of the ancient farming trick is just fine.. just do it more and eventually your paragon level will give you enough gold find to make you earn more gold to make it a great run

but then again it all depends on how much time it takes you to clear the crypt leave game resume and repeat


----------



## recnepsbuh

There are no other games that I am interested in playing. Something I have considered is that I am using a Wifi connection to play, I need to get an ethernet cable and try that route just to eliminate the possibility of something interfering with the signal.


----------



## recnepsbuh

I have considered downloading Torchlight 2 and playing it just to see if it causes stuttering. I tried the Demo offline and it was flawless. I havent downloaded the newest 306.23 driver, but I really dont think that is going to help that much. I have read all these different posts about fixes that kinda work or make the stuttering better, but there has to be something definitive. Its just that Diablo is the only game I have ever liked, even though I suck


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *recnepsbuh*
> 
> There are no other games that I am interested in playing. Something I have considered is that I am using a Wifi connection to play, I need to get an ethernet cable and try that route just to eliminate the possibility of something interfering with the signal.


you getting alot of disconnects also? if not I doubt its the wifi unless your signal is very poor, diablo III doesn't use enough bandwidth to even come close to maxing out even a WIFI G connection


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Mostly gold, but I wouldn't mind getting some items, too. I don't have any magic find gear, though. :/
> Thanks. I'll try that out. Is that for farming gold or gear?


All of Act 3 Hell (All caves, bunkers, etc...) + Goldskin + flawless star emerald in helm + amulet with 40% gold find = around 400k gold by end of Act.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> All of Act 3 Hell (All caves, bunkers, etc...) + Goldskin + flawless star emerald in helm + amulet with 40% gold find = around 400k gold by end of Act.


Only problem is that I don't have a lot of those, namely the flawless star nor amulet. IIRC, the flawless star costs ~20 million, and I don't even want to know how much that ammy will cost.


----------



## calavera

Search for 40% gold fine amulets in the auction house. Doesn't have to be a good one if you're doing act 3 hell runs. A blue/magic one will do.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Only problem is that I don't have a lot of those, namely the flawless star nor amulet. IIRC, the flawless star costs ~20 million, and I don't even want to know how much that ammy will cost.


Flawless star is only 2m. The most expensive, radiant star, is only 12.5m now. You could even go with a regular star for only 500k, it only has 2% less gold find. An ammy with 40 GF is less than 1m, and you could get one with 35-39 for even less, and get another piece of armor or 2 with GF to make up for it.


----------



## recnepsbuh

I am using a wirelessN router, and I seldom get disconnected. Wifi being the problem is not at the top of the list, as I know several people that play on laptops with no problems using Wifi. I wish I could figure out what is going on because my patience is wearing thin. It's bad enough to be finding lvl 52 rares in Act 3 Inferno, but to do it while the the stuttering is going on is more than I can handle.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *recnepsbuh*
> 
> I am using a wirelessN router, and I seldom get disconnected. Wifi being the problem is not at the top of the list, as I know several people that play on laptops with no problems using Wifi. I wish I could figure out what is going on because my patience is wearing thin. It's bad enough to be finding lvl 52 rares in Act 3 Inferno, but to do it while the the stuttering is going on is more than I can handle.


Have you tried overclocking your cpu? I know my i5-2400 has a tendency to stutter when there is a lot going on.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Have you tried overclocking your cpu? I know my i5-2400 has a tendency to stutter when there is a lot going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *recnepsbuh*
> 
> I am using a wirelessN router, and I seldom get disconnected. Wifi being the problem is not at the top of the list, as I know several people that play on laptops with no problems using Wifi. I wish I could figure out what is going on because my patience is wearing thin. It's bad enough to be finding lvl 52 rares in Act 3 Inferno, but to do it while the the stuttering is going on is more than I can handle.


From what I've read, there is a pre-fetch issue in the code. To save on resources, the game only loads what is _absolutely_ necessary. The problem is, that skills, levels, and monsters are drawn until they are encountered. If you use a skill for the first time, the game will stutter, because it is loading the animation. Levels will have slight stutter, especially when fighting a mob in a "new" area (meaning that you haven't run away back to known territory.

Apparently Blizzard is aware of this, however I'm not sure if 1.0.5 will fix it...


----------



## StaticFX

I get an odd micro stutter. Like almost a vibration so its not quite clear. Not always, just sometimes. It started after the first patch. Otherwise it's fine and I only have a core2 duo and a 6870.


----------



## Agueybana_II

Hey guys what u think this is worth can't find similar on AH. I wish it had dex instead of str or int but it's way better that what I had.

Screenshot010.jpg 1253k .jpg file


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Hey guys what u think this is worth can't find similar on AH. I wish it had dex instead of str or int but it's way better that what I had.
> 
> Screenshot010.jpg 1253k .jpg file


Gratz on the nice find! That is definitely going to be worth a lot for either barbarian, wizard, or wd. I would peg it at least 200-300 mil.


----------



## mav2000

Well, I got conned by a bait and switch yesterday, by some dude called jhonny. I dont know if anything can be done about it, but I lost around 3.5 M. Anyway, I guess you just live and learn. I later saw a youtube video of someone doing the same thing. I wish I was a little bit more observant before clicking ok. Anyway, thats how it goes.

In other news I got a legendary finally, but one which sold for less than 500k. Also looks like sales have really crashed in the last few days, atleast for me. Stuff just aint selling anymore.

And finally this is where I am at right now:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mav2oo0-6325/hero/14296910

Any tips? This is all un buffed. Also never figured out how to use the dyes...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Also never figured out how to use the dyes...


open inventory without being in vendor or stash. right click dye, left click on item.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> open inventory without being in vendor or stash. right click dye, left click on item.


Also, if your item is set or legendary, it cannot be dyed. Tired of those ugly blue Sage Seekers? Well too bad, you are stuck with them!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Also, if your item is set or legendary, it cannot be dyed. Tired of those ugly blue Sage Seekers? Well too bad, you are stuck with them!


haha I like my blue ice climbers  different shade of blue though, reminds me of the old blues song "blue suede shoes"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha I like my blue ice climbers  different shade of blue though, reminds me of the old blues song "blue suede shoes"


Lucky you.







The Sage Seekers are the ugliest shade of blue that I have personally seen in the game and it sucks that I can't dye it.


----------



## likethegun

Anyone know when the new patch is going to be out? I have been out the game for about a week now. haven't had time to forum surf... I think i'm finished playing for the moment until patch hits though... with sharp AH decline... not worth my time. Can't sell ANYTHING for a decent amount right now


----------



## Bassdoken

How much would you guys say this wand is worth?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> How much would you guys say this wand is worth?


3,328 gold. These days for a weapon to be worth it, it needs high LoH along with 800+ (900+ to be maybe worth over a million) damage and a socket, or crit hit damage. Prices on weapons have plummeted.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> How much would you guys say this wand is worth?


once upon a time it would have sold for a lot. Right now it will sell for next to nothing. Compare on AH or just list with starting bid of like 50-100k and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> 3,328 gold. These days for a weapon to be worth it, it needs high LoH along with 800+ (900+ to be maybe worth over a million) damage and a socket, or crit hit damage. Prices on weapons have plummeted.


This.

Only reason I said list for 50-100k is you MAY get lucky from someone looking for very specific stats to test builds or what not. If not though, i would salvage and maybe you get a brimstone worth 60k lol (sad that even those plummeted in price)


----------



## StaticFX

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497

ok, what to upgrade next to get more DPS? (And im not rich i have like 8m... i could sell the Wailing host i suppose, but dont want to)

Im thinking i need a cloak so i can get some more Disc...? They are just so much!

Thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497
> ok, what to upgrade next to get more DPS? (And im not rich i have like 8m... i could sell the Wailing host i suppose, but dont want to)
> Im thinking i need a cloak so i can get some more Disc...? They are just so much!
> Thanks!


Belt, Ring, and Amulet


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Belt, Ring, and Amulet


Keep in mind that 1.0.5 will improve rings and amulets (more stats added). So, you can wait to get the improved rings or try to get nice but cheap jewelry since prices have dropped on current stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> How much would you guys say this wand is worth?


It is not worth much at all. For a wand to be worth anything now you need ALL of the following:
- 700+ DPS
- 150+ intelligence
- Critical hit damage or socket (preferably both)
- 500+ LoH
- 6+% IAS

For it to be worth a lot, you need all of the following:
- 900+ DPS
- 150+ intelligence
- 100+ Vitality
- 70+ Critical hit damage
- Socket
- 800+ LoH
- 8+% IAS

For it to be godly, you need all of the following:
- 1000+ DPS
- 200+ intelligence
- 100+ Vitality
- 90+ Critical hit damage
- Socket
- 800+ LoH
- 8+% IAS
- 8+ APoC
- 10+ Max AP


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Belt, Ring, and Amulet
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that 1.0.5 will improve rings and amulets (more stats added). So, you can wait to get the improved rings or try to get nice but cheap jewelry since prices have dropped on current stuff.
Click to expand...

Ok but should I be looking for crit dmg? Attack speed? Etc.
thanks!


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok but should I be looking for crit dmg? Attack speed? Etc.
> thanks!


I pretty much have zero knowledge of DH. I'm sure someone else can.

I just wanted to make sure you are aware that rings/amulets are going to improve with the new patch and prices will probably fall even more than they currently are on pre patched jewerly.

I know my rings and amulet needs a sever up grade, but I am only half heartedly looking for cheap upgrades to last until 1.0.5 comes out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I pretty much have zero knowledge of DH. I'm sure someone else can.
> I just wanted to make sure you are aware that rings/amulets are going to improve with the new patch and prices will probably fall even more than they currently are on pre patched jewerly.
> I know my rings and amulet needs a sever up grade, but I am only half heartedly looking for cheap upgrades to last until 1.0.5 comes out.


pretty much crit chance first, then crit dmg/attack speed.

i'd do 1 ring w/ dex+crit chance+crit dmg, one with dex+ cirt chance + attack speed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok but should I be looking for crit dmg? Attack speed? Etc.
> thanks!


It is really a personal preference and how you play a DH. Crit damage can dramatically increase your hit damage when a crit is proc'ed, giving you the potential to nuke pretty hard per hit. IAS on the other hand, is a more consistent way of increasing your damage output over time. If you are the type of DH that is constantly moving and simply firing a couple of shots in between, then crit chance would probably be more beneficial. If you are turreting, meaning you stay in one spot and fire off attacks as quickly as you can until your resources are depleted, then IAS would benefit you more. That being said, the 2 are still related in that increased IAS will help you attack faster which increases the proc through increase in attacks. Increasing the amount of procs will increase your chances to crit per proc, which benefits heavily from crit damage. You could always get something with BOTH crit damage and IAS though.


----------



## -SE7EN-

To anyone who has joined or was wanting to join, the Diablo 3 guild 'Divine Knights' has split, and the majority of active members are now at Killer Rabbits


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok but should I be looking for crit dmg? Attack speed? Etc.
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It is really a personal preference and how you play a DH. Crit damage can dramatically increase your hit damage when a crit is proc'ed, giving you the potential to nuke pretty hard per hit. IAS on the other hand, is a more consistent way of increasing your damage output over time. If you are the type of DH that is constantly moving and simply firing a couple of shots in between, then crit chance would probably be more beneficial. If you are turreting, meaning you stay in one spot and fire off attacks as quickly as you can until your resources are depleted, then IAS would benefit you more. That being said, the 2 are still related in that increased IAS will help you attack faster which increases the proc through increase in attacks. Increasing the amount of procs will increase your chances to crit per proc, which benefits heavily from crit damage. You could always get something with BOTH crit damage and IAS though.
Click to expand...

thanks. I think the way to go will be IAS. I already have 40% crit chance. If I can afford it, IAS and crit damage. Just sold a ring so I have 13 mil now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I don't understand what is going on with the Diablo 3 "economy' right now. When I'm trying to buy something, I bid on it and get out bid by other people to ridiculous prices, but when I try to sell something I keep lowering and lowering the prices and nobody buys it?! It makes no sense -.-


----------



## StaticFX

Yeah same here!!!!


----------



## Pidoma

What do you think this is worth?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> 
> What do you think this is worth?


1211 gold


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 1211 gold


Thats what I thought, but currently I have someone bidding 945k on it with 7h left


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thats what I thought, but currently I have someone bidding 945k on it with 7h left


Wth? poeple bid on junk like that but not on rings with attack speed, all resist, and more dex?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Thats what I thought, but currently I have someone bidding 945k on it with 7h left


Are you serious right now? if so, wow... I am shocked. I can't even sell an intel wailing host for crazy low price... or blackthorn boots that are decent rolled... or an amulet with average damage, 170 intel, a socket, 50% crit dmg, 8.5% crit chance, vitality... or a shenlong fist... but same with what yonder is saying... try to buy something, and crap is still crazy high. Maybe it is just for those elite items that have good rolls. Now everyone has a stockpile of junker items, but everyone still wants what they want.

^^^that WAS my theory, until I saw this post. 975k for a garbage ring... not even a perfect GF roll... I am thouroughly confused. I have struggled selling rings with MF with WAY better stats for like 3-400k


----------



## mav2000

Wow, if your getting 1 mill for that ring I am doing something wrong. I am not able to sell rings way better than that for even 50k


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Wow, if your getting 1 mill for that ring I am doing something wrong. I am not able to sell rings way better than that for even 50k


I think its unanimous then haha. My theory on how he is selling that for 1 mil is that someone just wanted a GF farm ring, they saw that was a good one with crazy high vitality, so they put in a super high bid to be sure htey won it because they would not be able to be logged on when the auction ended. THEN, another person came long and did the same thing, only when they did an excessive bid, the auction was only at like 90k or something, so their bid skyrocketed it. Now whoever wins is going to facepalm and cry themselves back to sleep for being so pathetically ******ed.

EDIT: Oh, Pidoma man, just to throw it out there I am in no way tryin to be a hater or flame you personally or whatever... I am genuinely happy that you are making that money off someone!


----------



## Pidoma

When I get home I will check to see what it sold for. The only thing I can think why someone would want this ring is for the GoldFind, but for 900+k ?!? I have been listing way better rings on the AH for 15k and none of them sell and this ring is selling. I just don't understand the market right now that is why I posted the picture.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> When I get home I will check to see what it sold for. The only thing I can think why someone would want this ring is for the GoldFind, but for 900+k ?!? I have been listing way better rings on the AH for 15k and none of them sell and this ring is selling. I just don't understand the market right now that is why I posted the picture.


How did you start the auction off? Low minimum and no buyout?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I don't understand what is going on with the Diablo 3 "economy' right now. When I'm trying to buy something, I bid on it and get out bid by other people to ridiculous prices, but when I try to sell something I keep lowering and lowering the prices and nobody buys it?! It makes no sense -.-


It's been this way since the game's release.

The EXTREMELY limited search results the auction house yields are to blame. I stopped playing when I realized that my auctions weren't even showing up on people's searches.

IE -- I even tried selling a ring (of which 2 others were selling for 5mil gold) for 5,000g and it didn't sell. That ring was one of a full set of 10 items I did this with. I literally didn't sell a single item in over a month, realized the game was a joke, and quit.

PS -- I'm fairly certain that this, like everything else in Diablo 3, is/was designed specifically to drive (even force) players to the RMAH.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> It's been this way since the game's release.
> The EXTREMELY limited search results the auction house yields are to blame. I stopped playing when I realized that my auctions weren't even showing up on people's searches.
> IE -- I even tried selling a ring (of which 2 others were selling for 5mil gold) for 5,000g and it didn't sell. That ring was one of a full set of 10 items I did this with. I literally didn't sell a single item in over a month, realized the game was a joke, and quit.
> PS -- I'm fairly certain that this, like everything else in Diablo 3, is/was designed specifically to drive (even force) players to the RMAH.


If you ring didn't sell, people don't want it. There is no conspiracy.

There is almost no reason for anyone to use the RMAH.. you'd get a better deal buying gold then going to the Gold AH. Every item I've compared is priced way higher on the RMAH.


----------



## StaticFX

And the searching has gotten better. Stil l needs work but it is better.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> How did you start the auction off? Low minimum and no buyout?


I have been putting all my auctions at a 15k starting bid with no buyout


----------



## SlyFox

I've had what I consider decent luck find gear and selling in the AH over the last couple days. Probably have made about 500,000.


----------



## StaticFX

Just got 7 mil off an amulet with 280 str and crit chance of 8.5. Not bad


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You guys don't realize but gold find rings and ammys are super valuable. Add stats, much more valuable.


----------



## StaticFX

I disagree. I had an Ammy with 36 gold find and decent dex & str. Would not sell.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I disagree. I had an Ammy with 36 gold find and decent dex & str. Would not sell.


I sold one with 30% gold find for 300k.


----------



## likethegun

Almost ready for patch 1.0.5! Right now trying to consider going innas pants/belt and just generic better ammy, or keeping blackthornes and going blackthorn ammy for the extra dmg to elites. Right now elites simply melt with my extra lightning dmg from kim jong il fist weapon and my tyraels might i finally got. Plus my ring set has dmg to elites... But, if I went innas pants/belt I think it would put me around 110-120k unbuffed dps... My resist all is currently an even 700 across the board. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Killam0n

Just saying hello and I added myself to the list.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n*
> 
> Just saying hello and I added myself to the list.


welcome welcome! are you brand new to D3 or one of the ones who gave up shortly after release and thinking about returning?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am rushing to earn enough gold to buy enough IAS upgrades to have my build still be good after 105 patch finally hits. The subsequent (and expected) nerf to the last hope of ET fun as well as the completely mind boggling nerfs to meteors and spectral blades have put me in a bad place of needing a massive increase in IAS...


----------



## Killam0n

I play off and on.. my monk is lvl 43 NM as of right now. I play in spurts.. they did some real odd stuff with patches, I am still a bit irked about the nerf to attack speed that i was building my monk around in the beginning. My monk is playable for now but I am rather worried when I get into higher difficulty lvls.

I keep hearing about how UN-playable the game is in the highest difficulty level (inferno I think)


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n*
> 
> I play off and on.. my monk is lvl 43 NM as of right now. I play in spurts.. they did some real odd stuff with patches, I am still a bit irked about the nerf to attack speed that i was building my monk around in the beginning. My monk is playable for now but I am rather worried when I get into higher difficulty lvls.
> I keep hearing about how UN-playable the game is in the highest difficulty level (inferno I think)


the game is very playable in Inferno, really that is where the game begins. The game is still less than a year old and will be going through a lot of changes for quite a while. The biggest issues people have with it are repetitiveness (which is going to be there, minus small additions, til Pvp) and the people who go into a build that makes them close to invincible, then get upset when parts of their build get nerfed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> the game is very playable in Inferno, really that is where the game begins. The game is still less than a year old and will be going through a lot of changes for quite a while. The biggest issues people have with it are repetitiveness (which is going to be there, minus small additions, til Pvp) and the people who go into a build that makes them close to invincible, then get upset when parts of their build get nerfed.


Think of it this way... You get a Subaru WRX STi, you invest time and money (in game gold) into this car, suping it up and getting it awesome, and then the excrement from Blizzard Subaru in the form of Azmodan on Earth comes over and forcibly takes your car away and halved its horsepower because apparently moderation does not exist in Blizzard world. Oh yes, and did I forget to mention this all happens in the span of a few months?


----------



## StaticFX

Inferno is the only level that's fun. The others are just the path to get there lol. It was the first time I really had to work on upgrades and techniques.... For a dh it was like night and day for me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n*
> 
> I play off and on.. my monk is lvl 43 NM as of right now. I play in spurts.. they did some real odd stuff with patches, I am still a bit irked about the nerf to attack speed that i was building my monk around in the beginning. My monk is playable for now but I am rather worried when I get into higher difficulty lvls.
> I keep hearing about how UN-playable the game is in the highest difficulty level (inferno I think)


If you're only level 43 don't worry about your current gear, you're going to have to replace it when you get to 60 anyways. The game is very playable, Inferno is easier than ever and they're making it even easier next patch (with an option to increase the difficulty)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n*
> 
> I play off and on.. my monk is lvl 43 NM as of right now. I play in spurts.. they did some real odd stuff with patches, I am still a bit irked about the nerf to attack speed that i was building my monk around in the beginning. My monk is playable for now but I am rather worried when I get into higher difficulty lvls.
> I keep hearing about how UN-playable the game is in the highest difficulty level (inferno I think)


game is really boring and repetitive with terrible drop rates. I love getting level 53 rares in inferno, which you obviously have to be level 60 to play.

its like 1000+ level 63 rares for every good one. Oh and you will get the same (VERY BAD) legends over and over.

its too bad torchlight 2 has terrible art/graphics as I hear its alot more fun with decent drops.

I like the game I just don't think i'll ever love it like D2. Oh and the itemization does suck bad someone posted a pic on here that really nailed it.

But yea inferno isn't hard at all just use one of the standard builds with decent gear and you'll do fine. yea thats another thing the build diversity is almost non existent for some classes. Like if you are a barb you will use the WW/fury whatever it is build or you will fail miserably, wizard is that melee/freeze build with archon. WD is mostly bears with some pet builds. monk is pretty much all the same thunderclap/cyclones build w/ either overawe or backlash. and DH sucks for inferno even in the best gear unless you love to kite constantly.

Almost forgot about the economy, yea it sucks big time nothing is hardly sellable anymore if it isn't a godly set/legendary. Even very good rares don't seem to sell until you lower the price down big time. So basically, use a standard build farm forever find almost nothing good, then not be able to sell the decent stuff you do find.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If anyone wants to farm Act 3 let me know. I got a decent CM wizard who is enjoying D3 until the patch hits.


----------



## computerparts

The major issue with inferno is the drops you get simply will not allow you to progress further. Thus forcing you to pay for your gear from the AH. And if you don't have enough gold, you get the privilege of buying the gold. Imagine that, putting more money into the game you already paid for (which you don't even own by the way) just to progress further. Either that or you can farm gold for hours on end until you have enough for the gear you need.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> The major issue with inferno is the drops you get simply will not allow you to progress further. Thus forcing you to pay for your gear from the AH. And if you don't have enough gold, you get the privilege of buying the gold. Imagine that, putting more money into the game you already paid for (which you don't even know by the way) just to progress further. Either that or you can farm gold for hours on end until you have enough for the gear you need.


You can beat the game without having to use the AH. You simply won't have an easy time going about it. If you want to use specific builds or farm the game effectively, then AH is a must.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can beat the game without having to use the AH. You simply won't have an easy time going about it. If you want to use specific builds or farm the game effectively, then AH is a must.


Please show me one person who has beat inferno Act 4 without having to visit the AH at least once.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Please show me one person who has beat inferno Act 4 without having to visit the AH at least once.


I don't recall kripp or krippari doing so, though they do get donations of OK gear. My friend has cleared up to 3.5 without every using the AH as a typical barb and I dragged the both of us through the last half of it. My other friend who played DH cleared it before the IAS nerf without using the AH. Back then I am sure a ton of DH's did as well since SS was way too good. If you are talking about fighting through each and every pack as beating the game, then yeah... that probably won't happen. For people who are able to leapfrog over packs and rush to the bosses, it is very possible to do so. Remember, bosses are really easy to beat.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't recall kripp or krippari doing so, though they do get donations of OK gear. My friend has cleared up to 3.5 without every using the AH as a typical barb and I dragged the both of us through the last half of it. My other friend who played DH cleared it before the IAS nerf without using the AH. Back then I am sure a ton of DH's did as well since SS was way too good. If you are talking about fighting through each and every pack as beating the game, then yeah... that probably won't happen. For people who are able to leapfrog over packs and rush to the bosses, it is very possible to do so. Remember, bosses are really easy to beat.


I'm talking about going through the packs, not leaping over them. And also playing through solo. My main point is it's impossible to solo inferno based on the drops you get while playing. This does not include the drops you got while farming with another character.


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *I don't recall kripp or krippari doing so, though they do get donations of OK gear*. My friend has cleared up to 3.5 without every using the AH as a typical barb and I dragged the both of us through the last half of it. My other friend who played DH cleared it before the IAS nerf without using the AH. Back then I am sure a ton of DH's did as well since SS was way too good. If you are talking about fighting through each and every pack as beating the game, then yeah... that probably won't happen. For people who are able to leapfrog over packs and rush to the bosses, it is very possible to do so. Remember, bosses are really easy to beat.


Donations of OK gear?? ... those two were gifted the best gear available at the time by a flock of their fanboys. That's worse than having to farm the AH. According to D3 forums, not one piece of gear on either of them was something that they found in game.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ive got over 500 hours on the game and I know for a fact you aren't beating it without visiting the AH. Not unless you are jay wilson's wife or something and he tweaks the drop rate for your acct somehow


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ive got over 500 hours on the game and I know for a fact you aren't beating it without visiting the AH. Not unless you are jay wilson's wife or something and he tweaks the drop rate for your acct somehow


Exactly. It would be much more enjoyable if good drops occurred more often than once in a lifetime. I'm not saying the drops need to be godly 50% of the time but lvl 52 drops in inferno... come on. That just needs to stop IMO. I didn't purchase on release day but it seemed like they changed the drop system dramatically. I saw a video on youtube from back in May I think it was and the guy was getting Exalted plan drops, and other goodies left and right.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Exactly. It would be much more enjoyable if good drops occurred more often than once in a lifetime. I'm not saying the drops need to be godly 50% of the time but lvl 52 drops in inferno... come on. That just needs to stop IMO. I didn't purchase on release day but it seemed like they changed the drop system dramatically. I saw a video on youtube from back in May I think it was and the guy was getting Exalted plan drops, and other goodies left and right.


Yeah I got a bunch of level 53 items killing inferno Diablo with 5 valor stacks... really disappointing. At least be 61+ so there is a chance of being decent.


----------



## lckylocal

If anyone has a monk and is struggling, I just rebuilt mine so have a complete arcane set minus pants and weapons. Nothing is godly but in total around 1.5-2m and can do most of act 3 if anyone wants it. If noone claims it ill be vendoring it tomorrow. Just add me FluiD#1502 with a message saying your from here.


----------



## TheYonderGod

72 crit chance lolololol


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> The major issue with inferno is the drops you get simply will not allow you to progress further. Thus forcing you to pay for your gear from the AH. And if you don't have enough gold, you get the privilege of buying the gold. Imagine that, putting more money into the game you already paid for (which you don't even own by the way) just to progress further. Either that or you can farm gold for hours on end until you have enough for the gear you need.


yup its a big scam truly, I don't like borderlands 2 or i'd already have quit ( I have quit several times and started playing again bout 3 weeks ago or so ) instead i've been re-tiling my shower









I finally can do a-3 inferno easy but I have 250+ mil in gear now for my monk


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Exactly. It would be much more enjoyable if good drops occurred more often than once in a lifetime. I'm not saying the drops need to be godly 50% of the time but lvl 52 drops in inferno... come on. That just needs to stop IMO. I didn't purchase on release day but it seemed like they changed the drop system dramatically. I saw a video on youtube from back in May I think it was and the guy was getting Exalted plan drops, and other goodies left and right.


I have gotten at least 3 GODLY legend drops thus far, and a couple GODLY rare drops in my 500+ hours.

People just don't like farming. Period. D2 was the same exact way, and anyone who says otherwise is delusional. It took me A LOT longer to find sets and legends in D2 than it does in D3... Only difference is the game was more fun overall so you didn't notice it as much.

Anyway, new patch is fixing so that sub lvl 58 crap cant drop in inferno anymore, and monster difficulty increases MF/GF by 25% for each lvl. That is pretty good. Game is going to slowly get better. There are a few viable inferno builds for each class as well... by no means do you HAVE to play just one build. Sure, some are more efficient than others... but now with inferno nerfs, you can play tons of different skill sets and still kill effectively.

And I know a monk with over 60k dps that wears lvl 58 armor because they like the way it looks. So...

I think right now the economy is as it should be more or less... When I first started playing I was expecting good rares and things to only be a couple hundred thousand. They were MILLIONS. I was mind boggled when I made it to inferno the first time and I thought 1 mil gold was RICH. HA! My world was soon turned upside down... Anyway, I think it is as it should be and good legends and sets are the only things that should be crazy priced because they should be super rare. It is easy to farm a million gold in a couple hours now if you know what your doing and have the dps... So i mean... I dunno. Drop rates are a LOT better than what they were... Which is why the economy sucks because everyone is finding good rares (or at least rares that used to be considered good aka. able to get you through act 2-3 inferno)

It's funny, people just dont know what they want. Let me lay out simple concepts that everyone needs to understand.

Better drops = items have little value because everyone finds things
lower drop rates = items increase in value because not everyone finds things

^^ PICK ONE PEOPLE AND STOP COMPLAINING! lol. The only thing i personally complain about is the wishy-washiness of blizz trying to find the happy medium. It's like we've devoted so much time and are used to having to buy and farm with gear prices being high, that when something changes and now everyone and their dog can farm act 3, prices drop dramatically so we still feel entitled when we find some boss item to be able to sell it for a grip.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yup its a big scam truly, I don't like borderlands 2 or i'd already have quit ( I have quit several times and started playing again bout 3 weeks ago or so ) instead i've been re-tiling my shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally can do a-3 inferno easy but I have 250+ mil in gear now for my monk


Hey bro, you're still playing D3? I quit playing after Borderlands 2 came out and I pretty much forgot about D3. After spending $60 for the game and real money to buy gear and gold just for it to get nerfed and making all of my investment worthless, I quit. Not to mention the constant stuttering and disconnecting issues I was having. Do you have Borderlands 2 on steam? if so, hit me up and maybe I can change your mind because it is definitely a lot better than solo.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Hey bro, you're still playing D3? I quit playing after Borderlands 2 came out and I pretty much forgot about D3. After spending $60 for the game and real money to buy gear and gold just for it to get nerfed and making all of my investment worthless, I quit. Not to mention the constant stuttering and disconnecting issues I was having. Do you have Borderlands 2 on steam? if so, hit me up and maybe I can change your mind because it is definitely a lot better than solo.


For anyone else reading this seemingly unrelated and useless post; I have to agree and say that everyone should go buy borderlands 2. It is pretty sweet.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> Hey bro, you're still playing D3? I quit playing after Borderlands 2 came out and I pretty much forgot about D3. After spending $60 for the game and real money to buy gear and gold just for it to get nerfed and making all of my investment worthless, I quit. Not to mention the constant stuttering and disconnecting issues I was having. Do you have Borderlands 2 on steam? if so, hit me up and maybe I can change your mind because it is definitely a lot better than solo.


yea im still playing but not that much at all. I am hoping it's gonna be like D2 and get better every patch which it has somewhat. Also some of the nerfs were necessary like the attack speed one, because attack speed was way OP.

I have little issues with stuttering and I basically never get disconnected. Maybe your internet blows?

yea I don't own BL2 i've played it for 5-6 hrs though and I just wasn't that in to it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea im still playing but not that much at all. I am hoping it's gonna be like D2 and get better every patch which it has somewhat. Also some of the nerfs were necessary like the attack speed one, because attack speed was way OP.
> I have little issues with stuttering and I basically never get disconnected. Maybe your internet blows?
> yea I don't own BL2 i've played it for 5-6 hrs though and I just wasn't that in to it.


I've been playing , but I've kinda hit a wall on upgrades. Costs too much to get anything better then what I currently have







.

I've been farming act 4 hoping to find a unique... I did find one, but it was a cindercoat that I sold for 250k. Nothing amazing yet.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hey hey I win for the worst drop in a-3 inferno.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hey hey I win for the worst drop in a-3 inferno.


Nah. Found worse.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nah. Found worse.


pictures or I'm still in the lead. how does it get worse than 94.5 dps for a-3 inferno? LOL thats like stabbing a hippo with a plastic fork.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> pictures or I'm still in the lead. how does it get worse than 94.5 dps for a-3 inferno? LOL thats like stabbing a hippo with a plastic fork.


No pics, but I found one with similar dps, no soc, and no dex.


----------



## Bassdoken

Not sure if this is a repost, but this picture sums up why D3's itemization and loot suck, and why D3 is item-based and not skill based (skill as in aptitude).

Link (it's really long)

I've also started playing TL2, and it is waaay better. Plus there are a bunch more skills. Runes don't really count because the base skill still sucks.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Not sure if this is a repost, but this picture sums up why D3's itemization and loot suck, and why D3 is item-based and not skill based (skill as in aptitude).
> Link (it's really long)
> I've also started playing TL2, and it is waaay better. Plus there are a bunch more skills. Runes don't really count because the base skill still sucks.


TL2 looks like a 12 year old designed it though,...


----------



## Domeaphilia

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12859111&prodFindSrc=search

Not sure if anybody has heard or not, but Toys-R-Us is offering Diablo 3 & SC2 for $10! Get it while its hot. I haggled with wal-mart for about 30 mins and got a few copies.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> TL2 looks like a 12 year old designed it though,...


Man up and wait for a texture pack to be released.

The whole D3 vs TL2 shows the flaw in the "gameplay is more important than graphics" argument.


----------



## j3st3r

So I just managed to get my hands on Diablo 3 and I am loving it so far. Granted, I am still on the first act.

I am not sure why D3 got so much rage... Having said this, D3 IS my first diablo that I have played so maybe I do not have the nostalgic feelings associated with D2.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> So I just managed to get my hands on Diablo 3 and I am loving it so far. Granted, I am still on the first act.
> I am not sure why D3 got so much rage... Having said this, D3 IS my first diablo that I have played so maybe I do not have the nostalgic feelings associated with D2.


Some of it is probably nostalgia, but they really screwed up itemization so that your experience is based off what your items are, not what your skills and attributes are. They also reformed how skills and attributes are managed, which has 1 benefit and quite a few negatives. That makes it to where you can swap out builds, well, whenever the hell you like, leaving zero dedication or commitment to whichever skills you want to invest in. That also means that since you can't invest points into a skill, it never gets better. Because of how the itemization and lack of a skill point system pair, build diversity is much not there for end-game builds. As others have said, it is quite difficult soloing Inferno without using the auction house.

While there has been some improvements to how certain things work (build diversity has improved a little, but not much), there isn't much they could do without rewriting the aforementioned systems.

e. Also, reevaluate the game after getting to level 60 and playing Inferno for a while.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why are we even talking about other games in a Diablo thread? If you want to discuss TL2 or BL2, I know there is a separate forum for BL2 (I lurk there) and I am sure there is one for TL2. While I fully agree that D3 is a trash successor of the Diablo franchise, cluttering up the thread with talk about other games is worse than D3.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so I am at a streak of 28 bad legends in a row, where all of them are either < under level 60 or under 1M in value. I have alot of repeats too like the aptly named tormentor, angel hair braid, stone gauntlets/gladiators etc etc. I've found some decent ones like a couple andariels and a firewalkers, just nothing worth anything









Anyone else on a bad luck streak? I feel like I should work for a vegas casino I'm a "cooler." Guess I am paying for finding like 300 mil of stuff in one week several weeks ago.


----------



## Phaelynar

63k monk looking for a decent barb farming partner.

On us america, not hardcore.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so I am at a streak of 28 bad legends in a row, where all of them are either < under level 60 or under 1M in value. I have alot of repeats too like the aptly named tormentor, angel hair braid, stone gauntlets/gladiators etc etc. I've found some decent ones like a couple andariels and a firewalkers, just nothing worth anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else on a bad luck streak? I feel like I should work for a vegas casino I'm a "cooler." Guess I am paying for finding like 300 mil of stuff in one week several weeks ago.


Never found a good streak, in over 750hrs of play 340 Barb, 280 DH other hours getting everyone to lvl 60, have only found maybe 12 legendary items all lower class and no set items. At least I do enjoy the game though not as much as I did at first. & 70% of all the gear I use was bought on AH with gold found in game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Never found a good streak, in over 750hrs of play 340 Barb, 280 DH other hours getting everyone to lvl 60, have only found maybe 12 legendary items all lower class and no set items. At least I do enjoy the game though not as much as I did at first. &%% of all the gear I use was bought on AH with gold found in game.


How much gold do you find in the game though? I only recently got the achievement for collecting 5m gold... wouldn't have very good gear with that.


----------



## Derko1

Just bought the game... so any ideas on fixing the stuttering that the game suffers from?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just bought the game... so any ideas on fixing the stuttering that the game suffers from?


Consistent stuttering, or just when you first load the game? It seems the game does it when you first load no matter what, but it should stop after 60 seconds or so.


----------



## Derko1

It feels pretty consistent... but I only got to play for about 5 minutes. It's running at 60fps but there seems to be some sort of slightly delay... As I'm walking/fighting around it felt pretty stuttery though.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It feels pretty consistent... but I only got to play for about 5 minutes. It's running at 60fps but there seems to be some sort of slightly delay... As I'm walking/fighting around it felt pretty stuttery though.


There will usually be stuttering when you go to a new area, especially if there are enemies immediately. If you get constant stuttering in an area, like I do sometimes, either leave the area and immdiately come back or you can alt+tab out of game and go back. That usually works for me to get rid of the stuttering.

Also, I agree with posts a few pages back how random the AH has been lately. I had a pair of pretty decent Ice Climbers that I had on the RMAH and could not get a bid even when I had the starting bid at $50 and a $60 buyout. Then I decided to try them on the gold AH and couldn't find any takers. Then I decided to put them back on the RMAH again with a starting bid of $50 and buyout of $75 and they were gone within 10 minutes for the buyout price.







Guess it just has to be on at the right time when the right person happens to be looking.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> There will usually be stuttering when you go to a new area, especially if there are enemies immediately. If you get constant stuttering in an area, like I do sometimes, either leave the area and immdiately come back or you can alt+tab out of game and go back. That usually works for me to get rid of the stuttering.


I know you're on Nvidia... but maybe it's a driver issue? Any ATI people can comment on my issue?

It's also very strange... but at some points, when I hover my cursor over the hot key bar... it'll lag like crazy in that area. As if it were moving through glue.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It feels pretty consistent... but I only got to play for about 5 minutes. It's running at 60fps but there seems to be some sort of slightly delay... As I'm walking/fighting around it felt pretty stuttery though.


Remember that you're playing online... whats your internet situation like? If your internet is 5mb or under, any sort of download or upload will give you a poor ping, and thus delays in attacking monsters, ect. When I had DSL, my sister watching youtube made most online games nearly unplayable.


----------



## Derko1

Wow... but still... I have a pretty good internet connection:



And this is a low test score... I have a 165Mbps down connection.








It seems like it's fine after I did what you mentioned... but still isn't totally smooth. Well this sucks... hopefully it's just a rare thing now that will fix it self.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow... but still... I have a pretty good internet connection:
> 
> And this is a low test score... I have a 165Mbps down connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it's fine after I did what you mentioned... but still isn't totally smooth. Well this sucks... hopefully it's just a rare thing now that will fix it self.


NICE thats gotta be a pretty expensive fios connection, I'm on the 75/25 I think it is plan? I never get any stuttering..... Only issue is the occasional frame rate lag for 10-15 secs but thats few and far between


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> NICE thats gotta be a pretty expensive fios connection, I'm on the 75/25 I think it is plan? I never get any stuttering..... Only issue is the occasional frame rate lag for 10-15 secs but thats few and far between


Not that expensive... I was paying $60 for 50Mb/25Mb and for $15 more I got the 165.









Ok... we'll see how it is later. It may just be a vid driver issue. What about those limiter settings in the options menu? Should they be on or off?


----------



## Crazy9000

I find it smoothest with the FPS limiter off or maxed out, and vsync off... I'd recommend randomly messing around to see if you can get anything to help though lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Not that expensive... I was paying $60 for 50Mb/25Mb and for $15 more I got the 165.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok... we'll see how it is later. It may just be a vid driver issue. What about those limiter settings in the options menu? Should they be on or off?


Not to get too off topic, but I just got fios like maybe 6 months ago and I bumped mine up for I think it was 10-15 more im paying like $100 for a triple play (includes a homephone I don't use) maybe I should call and see how much more for the 165 down lol..... I don't really need it I already download a whole game from steam in like 20-30 minutes usually.

on topic: what video card do you have?? Maybe try a video card driver CLEAN reinstall?

Also yea what crazy 9000 said are you using vsync? I know on my gtx 670 (kepler) that it will not boost past the base clock of 915 mhz w/ vsync on if I have vsync on and it will stutter horribly.....


----------



## Derko1

My specs: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3943728

And below in my sig....

Well I am using vsync and the frame limiter. I'll try turning that off first.









And about FIOS... check on their website. That's how I got a good deal. I have Triple play also, with ALL the channels (which I watch none of), home phone, 5 cable boxes- 3 HD, and 1 HD-DVR with the expanded storage... plus the internet. I pay total $179 per month. As long as you're not in a contract now, it should not be an issue to upgrade. Don't know if it makes a difference though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> My specs: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3943728
> And below in my sig....
> Well I am using vsync and the frame limiter. I'll try turning that off first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about FIOS... check on their website. That's how I got a good deal. I have Triple play also, with ALL the channels (which I watch none of), home phone, 5 cable boxes- 3 HD, and 1 HD-DVR with the expanded storage... plus the internet. I pay total $179 per month. As long as you're not in a contract now, it should not be an issue to upgrade. Don't know if it makes a difference though.


does the 7970 have base and boost clocks??? I had a 7950 when D3 first came out but I got rid of it because the drivers were not compatible at the time causing constant resets in the display driver and 15 sec lockouts.

Yea I'm in a contract I have 1 DVR and some non HD cable box they gave me for free ( I just use my xbox 360 w/ the FIOS tv app to watch in HD on my downstairs TV ) I think i'll just stick to my current net speed everything is pretty instant anyway and I get more than my advertised speed to begin with. I just realized I'm only on 50/25 but I get like 60-70/20-25 usually on speed tests. When I DL from steam though i've seen it hit 8.0 mb/s

and yea cable tv sucks its all the same repeats over and over. the internet pwns though.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> does the 7970 have base and boost clocks??? I had a 7950 when D3 first came out but I got rid of it because the drivers were not compatible at the time causing constant resets in the display driver and 15 sec lockouts.
> Yea I'm in a contract I have 1 DVR and some non HD cable box they gave me for free ( I just use my xbox 360 w/ the FIOS tv app to watch in HD on my downstairs TV ) I think i'll just stick to my current net speed everything is pretty instant anyway and I get more than my advertised speed to begin with. I just realized I'm only on 50/25 but I get like 60-70/20-25 usually on speed tests. When I DL from steam though i've seen it hit 8.0 mb/s
> and yea cable tv sucks its all the same repeats over and over. the internet pwns though.


Yea it does have the clocks like that... but I have mine locked to either Idle or Load only... no in between. Drivers are still crap too, so that maybe the real issue. If it wasn't because the 690 6gb was not out at the time I bought my set up... I would have gone with that instead. I just couldn't sit around waiting for months for it.

I get around 22mb with my connection... but it's rare to find things that actually support that high a speed (steam is awesome though... I can sometimes hit 35-45mb per sec!!). So while great to have, I'm not really getting the best of it yet. I'm sure the rest of the 99% of the U.S. will catch up soon though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea it does have the clocks like that... but I have mine locked to either Idle or Load only... no in between. Drivers are still crap too, so that maybe the real issue. If it wasn't because the 690 6gb was not out at the time I bought my set up... I would have gone with that instead. I just couldn't sit around waiting for months for it.
> I get around 22mb with my connection... but it's rare to find things that actually support that high a speed (steam is awesome though... I can sometimes hit 35-45mb per sec!!). So while great to have, I'm not really getting the best of it yet. I'm sure the rest of the 99% of the U.S. will catch up soon though.


in some ways I wish I had kept my 7950, like the extra 1gb of vram, the recent drastic price drops almost making getting a second one for crossfire doable. But the drivers were/are so bad (i've heard they improved alot) and I've never had one problem w/ my 670 so i'm happy as a clam with it.

well we really better get back on topic I feel like were gonna get yelled at soon..... hope you get the D3 issue fixed and it isn't still lingering driver/game compatibility issues. It may likely be that though... as I never have an issue other than the rare frame rate slow down everyone gets.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How much gold do you find in the game though? I only recently got the achievement for collecting 5m gold... wouldn't have very good gear with that.


31 mil+ so far....


----------



## Derko1

Yes! Back on topic...

SO! I tried it out without the limiter and without VSync and it's smooth... but with tons of tearing. I get around 300-400 fps... so I guess that's why it tears so much.

I limited the frame rate to 59 in AB and turned on Vsync outside the game. I added 4xSSAA on top of it and using downsampling from 2560x1440 to 1080 and it seems very smooth. Maybe something's wrong with the vsync in game and that's what the problem is.









Oh well! Thanks for the help guys.









So curious... but is there any graphics mods? The game isn't very pretty to look at... at least do you guys know if injectors work with the game? I gotta try them out later tonight.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I know you're on Nvidia... but maybe it's a driver issue? Any ATI people can comment on my issue?
> It's also very strange... but at some points, when I hover my cursor over the hot key bar... it'll lag like crazy in that area. As if it were moving through glue.


ATI here only have stutter for first 30sec or so


----------



## Bassdoken

I've never experience any stuttering or slow downs. My only issues are server-side (and very rarely client-side) lag. I have D3 installed on my SSD, if that matters.


----------



## Derko1

Well like I posted before it seems like Vsync was the culprit.

SO!!!! I LOVE IT! I played D1 a bit and never really had gotten into it. I'm a huge fan of Titan Quest and Torchlight. I've been playing T2 lately and while it's an awesome game... there's just so many other little things that are extremely awesome in D3. It's so gratifying to go on a rampage!


----------



## Schnitter

Old as hell 5870 HD ATI Vid Card and no stutters and I play on max everything.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

woot woot my streak is broken! finally got a decent item, black thornes notched belt with 240 dex no vit tho ;-( I gain 1100 dps or so but lose 4k life from the 1 im alrdy using, decisions decisions. Also the first item ive ever found I actually might use.......


----------



## pvp309rcp

Decided to start the game back up again after 2 months or so. Much hasn't changed though...

-Barbarian still stuck in Act III Inferno
-All the decent items I could use to upgrade still going for millions of gold in the AH
-Only means of farming is still replaying Inferno Act I and/or Act II hoping for decent findings to drop in the AH (still only luck if any sell)

...I'll probably stop playing again after a week or so.

I do have a question though. Can we still swap to MF gear? Or has Blizzard nerfed it in some way?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Decided to start the game back up again after 2 months or so. Much hasn't changed though...
> -Barbarian still stuck in Act III Inferno
> -All the decent items I could use to upgrade still going for millions of gold in the AH
> -Only means of farming is still replaying Inferno Act I and/or Act II hoping for decent findings to drop in the AH (still only luck if any sell)
> ...I'll probably stop playing again after a week or so.
> I do have a question though. Can we still swap to MF gear? Or has Blizzard nerfed it in some way?


I don't think you're looking hard enough then. I can beat act III and IV with about half of my gear switched out for magic find gear that I paid a couple hundred K for, gear that wouldn't even be worth selling or buying if it wasn't for the magic find. I also sometimes swap out 3 pieces for my Cain's set (level 23 armor that has a set bonus that gives bonus xp)

Yes you can still MF gear swap.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I don't think you're looking hard enough then. I can beat act III and IV with about half of my gear switched out for magic find gear that I paid a couple hundred K for, gear that wouldn't even be worth selling or buying if it wasn't for the magic find. I also sometimes swap out 3 pieces for my Cain's set (level 23 armor that has a set bonus that gives bonus xp)
> Yes you can still MF gear swap.


Maybe so. Maybe I'm just unlucky with my ~170 hour playtime I've had with my Barbarian. I give you props if you can beat Act III and Act IV Inferno with a Barbarian cause everything just seems to kick my butt. If you can share some tips for beating those acts then by all means...I'm all for it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Maybe so. Maybe I'm just unlucky with my ~170 hour playtime I've had with my Barbarian. I give you props if you can beat Act III and Act IV Inferno with a Barbarian cause everything just seems to kick my butt. If you can share some tips for beating those acts then by all means...I'm all for it.


lol barbarian is the most Op class bro....


----------



## likethegun

My new and improved build. Holy cow combo strike with 100 fists blazing fists and FoT thunderclap is my new best friend. I'm at a constant in combat dps of about 140k now!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> lol barbarian is the most Op class bro....


This.

If what you say is true and you can't farm act 3 effectively, then (not meaning to call you a liar), but gear upgrades are NOT "millions" of gold. Items on AH are the cheapest they have ever been! I just upgraded my monks chest piece that I had been using for a long time... Bought it for like 6-10 mil gold back then and now it won't even sell for 300k! Haha

So I think you may just need to rework your skill set, and look a bit harder.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea... I bought some barb stuff off of ickylocal on here for a friend of mine for like ~2mil and my friend can do a-3 inferno pretty good haha. Pretty sure you can find similar gear on the AH cheap... you need to use the WW fury build w/ a mighty weapon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Maybe so. Maybe I'm just unlucky with my ~170 hour playtime I've had with my Barbarian. I give you props if you can beat Act III and Act IV Inferno with a Barbarian cause everything just seems to kick my butt. If you can share some tips for beating those acts then by all means...I'm all for it.


I play a monk not a barbarian, but I'm sure the price difference can't be that much. Post a link to your profile so we can see what you have and maybe we can help.


----------



## blazed_1

You really don't need expensive gear to clear act 3-4 with WW barb. I started with about 30k DPS, 40k health, 400 all resist (500 for physical and fire), 6k armor, 34 crit chance, and 1k life per hit. Think I payed at most 200-500k per slot. Some packs can still be a challenge though with those stats.


----------



## Ploppytheman

OOLLOOLLOLOOLOL Its an upgrade for me, well sidegrade with set loss but LOLOLOLOLLOLOLOOL

250m+???

I dont know how much but its insane.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Lol, not sure if serious, or trolling. The only thing I can improve on is crit. chance, which with a 10% CC amulet and 6% CC Hellfire ring from 1.0.5 will pretty much round this set out. I'm not even thinking about PvP, in which one could drop ShSh (which is still the most useful offensive passive in its slot after Archery and Steady Aim) for Perfectionist (which will be viable with the new jewelry making rare rings and amulets for the current 1.0.4 patch useless since they'll roll much higher stats). And "hope you kill them in the first volley?" Hahaha, that's the funniest thing i've heard all day. Even without Shsh (which should never be dropped below 40% crit. chance at the ABSuLOTE LOWEST), my DPS is 250K.
> You clearly don't understand the nature of this build or how to play Demon Hunter. There is nothing that needs "fixing," unless one is dumb enough to spend money on 1.0.4 rings and amulets that will become worthless once 1.0.5 hits.


No your gear is a joke actually. You built your DH like some scrubnub by avoid crit chance like the plague. This is the epitome of failure as a demon hunter. You do not know what you are doing at all. In PvP sharpshooter wont be worth much because you should have high crit anyway. And dropping SS at 40% is laughable, with how many targets you are hitting you should always be critting gaining very very little from SS. With new rings coming out and therefore more crit it will be unavoidable to have high crit (well maybe you might avoid it still). If you play the game so slow that you can benefit from SS then you are terrible as well. There isnt any downtime as a demon hunter and you will be using TA with vault in pve and pvp so you only have two passive left, which will likely be vengeance and steady aim or many other passives before SS. Even if in pvp you have a chance to get your SS up before the match its still not going to be as good as getting the RNG to chain some crits to put pressure since you should always be shooting anyway.

Just because you bought a bunch of gear with $$$ and it works doenst mean its good. It just means you outgear the content and ANYTHING will work. In MP10 and pvp you will see that you wasted a lot of money on your gear.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> OOLLOOLLOLOOLOL Its an upgrade for me, well sidegrade with set loss but LOLOLOLOLLOLOLOOL
> 250m+???
> I dont know how much but its insane.


Thats pretty nice for a wizard. You wouldn't be too smart to keep it for a DH. Better to sell it for 500 mil (yes it will sell for 500 mil for wiz) and buy a dex one. More than 100 vit, more than 100 intel, and perfect IAS and almost perfect crit dmg. Nice find!


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Thats pretty nice for a wizard. You wouldn't be too smart to keep it for a DH. Better to sell it for 500 mil (yes it will sell for 500 mil for wiz) and buy a dex one. More than 100 vit, more than 100 intel, and perfect IAS and almost perfect crit dmg. Nice find!


Im waiting for my wizard friend to log on and show it to him while im wearing it... Ill throw it on AH but if he gets online Ill be sure to troll him.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Thanks for the heads up guys. I guess I need catch up with the times and research on specific builds cause I didn't read into what works best in terms of required skill set to use these days. So far I'm reading on here that using Whirlwind is the current OP build of some sort. I apologize if I may not be so savvy with Diablo III but at least I enjoyed those hours of gameplay I played thus far. Now I remember why I was hesitant to even reply in this thread...

I used Google to check up on the profile thing and I guess here I am with what I'm working with. My goal was to get the best I could afford in the past that related mostly to the obvious STR/VIT. Then I wanted to be able to tank so All Resistance and Life Regeneration was the next suffix. The Great Ax was what I got most recently since it looked pretty decent to continue my quest through Act III (or at least farm in the past acts better). I mostly just go Frenzy around and heal myself with Revenge. Then Wrath of the Berserker when up against Elites/Champions/Bosses.

I'll go do my reading if you guys have links to share.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Im waiting for my wizard friend to log on and show it to him while im wearing it... Ill throw it on AH but if he gets online Ill be sure to troll him.


Thats how you treat your friends? Surprised you have any


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys. I guess I need catch up with the times and research on specific builds cause I didn't read into what works best in terms of required skill set to use these days. So far I'm reading on here that using Whirlwind is the current OP build of some sort. I apologize if I may not be so savvy with Diablo III but at least I enjoyed those hours of gameplay I played thus far. Now I remember why I was hesitant to even reply in this thread...
> I used Google to check up on the profile thing and I guess here I am with what I'm working with. My goal was to get the best I could afford in the past that related mostly to the obvious STR/VIT. Then I wanted to be able to tank so All Resistance and Life Regeneration was the next suffix. The Great Ax was what I got most recently since it looked pretty decent to continue my quest through Act III (or at least farm in the past acts better). I mostly just go Frenzy around and heal myself with Revenge. Then Wrath of the Berserker when up against Elites/Champions/Bosses.
> I'll go do my reading if you guys have links to share.


Lol I don't think any of us meant to bash on you if it came off that way... Your original post just made it seem like you already started playing again and already tried finding gear on AH and what not... Anyway, the WW barb build IS the current OP build but I wouldn't suggest trying it now as it is being nerfed in the new patch that is going to hit anytime now. There are numerous other barb builds out there tho that work well as long as you stack the right stats for them or whatever.

Wish I could offer more advice but my lvl 60 barb hasn't seen much play time








Only thing I can tell you that is useful is that there are good items on AH for less than a mil if you watch for them. And I suggest not putting a buyout price while searching. Search the stats you want without buyout, then use the column organizer to organize by auction ending the soonest. If no auctions are ending soon with what you want, THEN sort by cheapest price.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Im waiting for my wizard friend to log on and show it to him while im wearing it... Ill throw it on AH but if he gets online Ill be sure to troll him.


I would def throw that thing on AH. You can get a semi-decent one for your DH for a fraction of what that one is worth. Look at mine on my profile. I picked it up for around 110 I think.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol I don't think any of us meant to bash on you if it came off that way... Your original post just made it seem like you already started playing again and already tried finding gear on AH and what not... Anyway, the WW barb build IS the current OP build but I wouldn't suggest trying it now as it is being nerfed in the new patch that is going to hit anytime now. There are numerous other barb builds out there tho that work well as long as you stack the right stats for them or whatever.
> Wish I could offer more advice but my lvl 60 barb hasn't seen much play time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I can tell you that is useful is that there are good items on AH for less than a mil if you watch for them. And I suggest not putting a buyout price while searching. Search the stats you want without buyout, then use the column organizer to organize by auction ending the soonest. If no auctions are ending soon with what you want, THEN sort by cheapest price.


Hey thanks man. Yea I'm seeing two items thus far that I'm going to try to bid for. I still find it funny that I'm going to have to set my alarm to wake up 10mins before the bidding ends. Some are hard to catch when you're working though...but it is what it is.


----------



## Derko1

My attempt at getting rid of all the blue that's going on in there...









Before/After







Right click and open in new tab to see full size.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> Hey thanks man. Yea I'm seeing two items thus far that I'm going to try to bid for. I still find it funny that I'm going to have to set my alarm to wake up 10mins before the bidding ends. Some are hard to catch when you're working though...but it is what it is.


There are many different builds available for barbs due to them being the favorite class of Jay Wilson and the blatant favoritism that results from it. The best build being used (not most fun but most effective and efficient farming build for PvE) is currently and has been the Whirlwind Sprint build. The sprint got a fairly big nerf, but WW got a buff which more than compensates for barbs with higher end gears. You are lucky you have a level 60 barbarian. I have a level 60 Wizard and each patch has been one class crushing nerf after another. I think Jay Wilson hates wizards.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are many different builds available for barbs due to them being the favorite class of Jay Wilson and the blatant favoritism that results from it. The best build being used (not most fun but most effective and efficient farming build for PvE) is currently and has been the Whirlwind Sprint build. The sprint got a fairly big nerf, but WW got a buff which more than compensates for barbs with higher end gears. You are lucky you have a level 60 barbarian. I have a level 60 Wizard and each patch has been one class crushing nerf after another. I think Jay Wilson hates wizards.


Yea, my paragon 16 Wiz has been benched while waiting for 1.05, haven't even tried PTR because of the SC proc nerf. I am so geared for CM/SC that it will hard (expensive) to transition into Archon or whatever other viable build comes.. I really don't want to have to farm MP0-1.. I do have a barb lvl 60 paragon 1, but I would rather play my Wiz. It's so sad it's been the way it has - nerf after nerf.


----------



## oc_user

JW hates DH's more. and it's pointless to farm until 1.05.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Yea, my paragon 16 Wiz has been benched while waiting for 1.05, haven't even tried PTR because of the SC proc nerf. I am so geared for CM/SC that it will hard (expensive) to transition into Archon or whatever other viable build comes.. I really don't want to have to farm MP0-1.. I do have a barb lvl 60 paragon 1, but I would rather play my Wiz. It's so sad it's been the way it has - nerf after nerf.


What is even more sad is that while it is blatantly obvious that they are nerfing all the procs for spells used with CM and they don't have the guts/balls/ovaries to come out clean and just plain tell us they don't want us using CM for near 100% reduction. If they don't want us to use it, they should just man up and come out and say so and that way we will know what direction we are heading towards. Giving us BS excuses about proc rates with legendaries like they are readily available to mid tier CM wizards is just an insult to the intelligence of wizard players.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Yea, my paragon 16 Wiz has been benched while waiting for 1.05, haven't even tried PTR because of the SC proc nerf. I am so geared for CM/SC that it will hard (expensive) to transition into Archon or whatever other viable build comes.. I really don't want to have to farm MP0-1.. I do have a barb lvl 60 paragon 1, but I would rather play my Wiz. It's so sad it's been the way it has - nerf after nerf.


Same. Monk was my original main, then I went to CM WW wiz... got him to paragon 20, then gave up when i heard about 1.0.5 patch notes... SO lame... Anyway, back to my monk now hit over 100k dps unbuffed. Happy about that! Also found this just now:
Looks kind of cool... Obviously could have better stats... but all the right rolls are there for lvl 58... I think ill throw it on my barb anyway...


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What is even more sad is that while it is blatantly obvious that they are nerfing all the procs for spells used with CM and they don't have the guts/balls/ovaries to come out clean and just plain tell us they don't want us using CM for near 100% reduction. If they don't want us to use it, they should just man up and come out and say so and that way we will know what direction we are heading towards. Giving us BS excuses about proc rates with legendaries like they are readily available to mid tier CM wizards is just an insult to the intelligence of wizard players.


Have you really read the ENTIRE patch notes or just focused on the nerf part for wizards or even try the ptr? Yes energy twister is getting nerfed on the proc rate for the storm chaser rune BUT frost nova is is getting a huge buff on how it works against elites. After the patch elites pretty much freeze the same amount of time as white mobs so you dont need to be able to recast frost nova every .25 seconds like it is now. Just about every class (not sure about monks) is getting some kind of buff in all the builds currently used except for trail of cinder demon hunters. If you have any trouble with perma freeze after the patch then you really are a low tiered wizard and shouldnt be able to perma freeze anyway. You just got away with it now because it truly is op and needed some adjusting.


----------



## dezahp

I'm surprised people still play this game.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I was at Wal-Mart today and for giggles I looked at their PC selection. Saw $20 auction house pre-paid cards and couldn't help but roll my eyes.

I still have hope Blizzard might make this a worthwhile game further down the road with some patches/expansions.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

man I sure wish people would stop posting here with the trolling


----------



## pvp309rcp

@OC'ing Noob

Thanks for for info ^_^b

...sad to hear about all of the nerfs going on. I'm trying to up my Paragon right now (just 1 right now) so it can at least help me out with the MF (even for being so little). I remember that Barbarians were the complainers in the past for having problems taking hits on Inferno...now it seems like they're OP. I actually wish I could put in time for my Wizard but MF is priority right now before I can get decent gear for her.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I'm surprised people still play this game.


I'm suprised we still see posts like this every week.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm suprised we still see posts like this every week.


seems like it's almost every day


----------



## Derko1

So I'm playing a barbarian and I'm wondering, if other than not having any blocking ability, is there any other penalties to duel wielding? I'm guessing it's totally have to do with the gear you have. Is either one better?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I'm playing a barbarian and I'm wondering, if other than not having any blocking ability, is there any other penalties to duel wielding? I'm guessing it's totally have to do with the gear you have. Is either one better?


No other than the stats on the shield you lose nothing. You gain 15% attack speed and the stats on the 2nd weapon. What's best depends on your build but most of the time I think dual wielding is better.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No other than the stats on the shield you lose nothing. You gain 15% attack speed and the stats on the 2nd weapon. What's best depends on your build but most of the time I think dual wielding is better.


Cool. I'm sure I'll find things that sway me back and forth between the two.

It's weird... but I value whatever gear I have right now more, because I am not getting millions of drops per minute. I love torchlight 2, but I like the style of drops in D3 more. In T2, there's just way too much stuff going on. Compared to D3, T2 feels like a speed run and D3 more methodical and calm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Cool. I'm sure I'll find things that sway me back and forth between the two.
> It's weird... but I value whatever gear I have right now more, because I am not getting millions of drops per minute. I love torchlight 2, but I like the style of drops in D3 more. In T2, there's just way too much stuff going on. Compared to D3, T2 feels like a speed run and D3 more methodical and calm.


I wish wizards could dual wield wands...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

nice after being broke forever I sold a rare axe for 20m, a really nice slorak wand for 50 mil and a crappy chantodo force for 20 mil.

bought a real nice litany and wailing. now my only rare item are my gloves lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone remember this?

_Talking about build numbers, Wilson said "we threw a crazy number up a couple of years ago, but we're more in the area of something like 2.8 trillion." (From PC Gamer interview with Jay Wilson)_


----------



## Bobotheklown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone remember this?
> 
> _Talking about build numbers, Wilson said "we threw a crazy number up a couple of years ago, but we're more in the area of something like 2.8 trillion." (From PC Gamer interview with Jay Wilson)_


I do! Remember that one comment that went something like "... that loser"?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobotheklown*
> 
> I do! Remember that one comment that went something like "... that loser"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That one was classic. A quote for the ages. I should start a pool for how many Wizard builds remain after 1.0.6 or 1.1 depending on how they do their numbering. My bet is on 2 for mid end wizards and 3 for high end wizards. If I don't get completely driven away after 1.0.5 drops, I might try to get gear for a paralysis build.


----------



## lckylocal

The new 1.05 op wizard build:

*Don't watch this video if you cant take a joke.





Honestly wizards are not nerfed as bad as it seems after 1.05, especially with the higher possible rolls for crit on rings.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> The new 1.05 op wizard build:
> *Don't watch this video if you cant take a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly wizards are not nerfed as bad as it seems after 1.05, especially with the higher possible rolls for crit on rings.










a solution!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Cool. I'm sure I'll find things that sway me back and forth between the two.
> It's weird... but I value whatever gear I have right now more, because I am not getting millions of drops per minute. I love torchlight 2, but I like the style of drops in D3 more. In T2, there's just way too much stuff going on. Compared to D3, T2 feels like a speed run and D3 more methodical and calm.


Just remember that number at the top of the shield... is straight armor. That is the main reason why shields are nice. If you dont need the survivability, you can get the same stats on a weapon (minus crit chance), and your dps will be higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone remember this?
> _Talking about build numbers, Wilson said "we threw a crazy number up a couple of years ago, but we're more in the area of something like 2.8 trillion." (From PC Gamer interview with Jay Wilson)_


he must have bee counting every possible weapon/armor combination that you can have equipped HAHA


----------



## pvp309rcp

After a few cheap upgrades...I finally beat Inferno with my Barbarian on a typical Fury build.

Tried messing with that Sprint/Whirlwind build...I really suck at it though haha. Maybe since I was testing it out on Act IV Inferno...but I feel like I should wait for the 1.05 patch before I try to rework the equipment as I've read up about the different changes/nerfs coming in. It looks to be a decent way to level up Paragon though...if setup properly. I like the nostalgia of it...the Diablo II days of hitting up the Cow Level using Whirlwind with life/mana leech rings.

Should dedicate some time to my Wizard (level 8)...she needs some loving.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> After a few cheap upgrades...I finally beat Inferno with my Barbarian on a typical Fury build.
> Tried messing with that Sprint/Whirlwind build...I really suck at it though haha. Maybe since I was testing it out on Act IV Inferno...but I feel like I should wait for the 1.05 patch before I try to rework the equipment as I've read up about the different changes/nerfs coming in. It looks to be a decent way to level up Paragon though...if setup properly. I like the nostalgia of it...the Diablo II days of hitting up the Cow Level using Whirlwind with life/mana leech rings.
> Should dedicate some time to my Wizard (level 8)...she needs some loving.


Don't try to go melee wiz unless you have the gear for it already.


----------



## Fr0sty

looted a set helm today

yes it was a natalya sight with 4% crit chance

gg me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Found some Shenlong gloves. They look pretty poor to me. Hopefully I can get at least 6M for them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just saw something truly ridiculous on the D3 forum in PTR; some guy was asking for an automatic loot pick up process that filters out lower level items... How freaking hard is it to memorize the iLevel 62-63 names? There are like only 20 or so names...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just saw something truly ridiculous on the D3 forum in PTR; some guy was asking for an automatic loot pick up process that filters out lower level items... How freaking hard is it to memorize the iLevel 62-63 names? There are like only 20 or so names...


I used one in Diablo II... it's more about making sure you notice everything. When there's a bunch of crap on the ground, there's a chance you won't notice a good item. Especially if you are running through quick.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I used one in Diablo II... it's more about making sure you notice everything. When there's a bunch of crap on the ground, there's a chance you won't notice a good item. Especially if you are running through quick.


I can understand that as a legitimate reason. The guy wanted an automatic pickup filter to avoid having to remember what items to pickup or to manually sort them out. That to me is this pure laziness.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

get loot alert...


----------



## Mattbag

Hey guys I just finally finished diablo 3 on inferno with my wizard and now I'm wondering whats next? I have no interest in spending another 50-60 hours leveling another character and I dont have much luck finding good rares or legendaries to sell on the RMAH so what do I do now?

Should I go buy Mop and reactivate wow? or is there more end game content in d3 to keep me occuppied a little while longer?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Hey guys I just finally finished diablo 3 on inferno with my wizard and now I'm wondering whats next? I have no interest in spending another 50-60 hours leveling another character and I dont have much luck finding good rares or legendaries to sell on the RMAH so what do I do now?
> Should I go buy Mop and reactivate wow? or is there more end game content in d3 to keep me occuppied a little while longer?


The new patch is going to add some stuff, whenever it comes out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Hey guys I just finally finished diablo 3 on inferno with my wizard and now I'm wondering whats next? I have no interest in spending another 50-60 hours leveling another character and I dont have much luck finding good rares or legendaries to sell on the RMAH so what do I do now?
> Should I go buy Mop and reactivate wow? or is there more end game content in d3 to keep me occuppied a little while longer?


My first question, since you play wizard as well, would be "What is your build?" The reason I ask is because in PTR 1.0.5 they have completed their curb stomping of the wizard's CM build into the ground with their subsequent "fixing" of the Storm Chaser rune and later heavy handed nerfs of Meteor, Spectral Blades, Energy Armor, and the Prismatic Armor rune. If you are playing a kiting wizard using either Hydra/Blizzard or Arcane Orb, then you are still good to go. Otherwise, expect to upgrade your APoC, attack speed, and critical chances to at least 25/2/40% for it to be viable again.

Legendaries drop a lot more frequent in PTR, although since it is all tied back to the AH anyways, I am not sure how long that will be good for before drop rates are decreased again so the economy doesn't tank further. That may be the window for you to sell your stuff.

For re-rolling, I would roll a WD as that way you don't need to buy too many new items as both WD and wizards use intelligence as their primary stat so you will not be in the market (in theory) for your chest, shoulders, gloves, boots, belt, bracers, amulets, and rings. The only things you will need to get are weapons, helm, and offhand if you are going for class specific items.

PTR 105 does have some extra stuff like the Infernal Machine with uber variants (kind of like Uber monsters in Uber Tristram from D2) but with the introduction of Monster Power (set player x from D2), it becomes the irrelevant. There is also the Hellfire ring which was initially considered a BiS item due to lack of testing by the D3 dev team until they "fixed" it to the point where it is not really worth it to try and get one anymore.

For me the answer is a resounding no. I don't like this game enough to level up a WD to 60 and accumulate Paragon levels again. I am not knocking on people who still really like this game as I am sure there are some that still do, but I just don't have the continued passion to invest time and energy as well as gold making another character. The direction D3 has gone in and all the things wrong with it have left an unfortunate bitter after taste in my mouth so to speak. I will still wait and give Bliz a chance to see just how bad the wizard becomes with 105 is officially released and check back time to time on the forums to see if there are any future buffs or de-nerfs in place that may lure me back. The future looks pretty bleak in all honesty though.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Hey guys I just finally finished diablo 3 on inferno with my wizard and now I'm wondering whats next? I have no interest in spending another 50-60 hours leveling another character and I dont have much luck finding good rares or legendaries to sell on the RMAH so what do I do now?
> Should I go buy Mop and reactivate wow? or is there more end game content in d3 to keep me occuppied a little while longer?


No end game content. This is a game built around farming for gear. You can't expect a hand out in diablo. It takes time to find legends and sets... If you don't like farming, then re-activate wow









However, patch 105 is releasing SOON. Then there will be some more end game content like infernal machine and what not, and monster difficulty levels so you can work on beating lvl 10 inferno. Also, legends i'm assuming may be easier to find with chests being based off MF and also resplendents and quests giving you neph stacks.

But, to recap; if you don't like farming and don't care about the pride and rep for hitting 100 lvl paragon, or completing tons of achievements, then you finished the game! Congrats.


----------



## JUDGEandJURY

Anyone want to play tonight? I have a lvl 50 Wiz on nightmare, a 20 Demon Hunter on normal and a lvl 15 monk on Hardcore normal.


----------



## DoomDash

New massacre record for me:


----------



## Derko1

OMG that's nuts... I've barely gotten 58 in the hours I've played. I guess you get mobbed like crazy later on in the game?


----------



## Mattbag

Thanks for the replies, sounds like I'm going to have to just roll a new dude of consider D3 finished!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> New massacre record for me:


that's how ww barbs roll

or should i say spin


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that's how ww barbs roll
> or should i say spin


ballerina fairies, they leap and twirl


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG that's nuts... I've barely gotten 58 in the hours I've played. I guess you get mobbed like crazy later on in the game?


Inferno has same monster density as normal, but if you havent made it to act 3, theres some prettt dense areas


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG that's nuts... I've barely gotten 58 in the hours I've played. I guess you get mobbed like crazy later on in the game?


Once you get better geared and farm faster or more efficiently, you can keep the streak going as well. I am not exactly sure quite how it works, but it appears as long as you attack something within a couple of seconds it resets the timer and then does so again when you kill someone. A CM wizard with TP or a WW barb can just keep going from group to group and wreck them. Then you have mighty blows where you kill in one hit/spell and to easily get a higher number there, the best spot to do it in is in Act 4 where there are all those shadow monsters that you can 1HKO.


----------



## blazed_1

Finally found my first set item last night!



Even my enchantress looks stoked in the pic. It was just an Inna's chest worth 20m but it's still the most gold I've sold anything for so far. Now to try and decide where to spend it.

Funny part though, it sold within a few minutes so I thought maybe I priced it too low. I checked the AH again and turns out someone was trying to flip it and put it back up at 26m. Check again today and it's already down to 22m. So after taxes they actually lost 1m *if* they can even sell it at 22m.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Finally found my first set item last night!
> 
> Even my enchantress looks stoked in the pic. It was just an Inna's chest worth 20m but it's still the most gold I've sold anything for so far. Now to try and decide where to spend it.
> Funny part though, it sold within a few minutes so I thought maybe I priced it too low. I checked the AH again and turns out someone was trying to flip it and put it back up at 26m. Check again today and it's already down to 22m. So after taxes they actually lost 1m *if* they can even sell it at 22m.


yea, serves them right auction flippers are scum


----------



## Derko1

Man! People are obsessed with the whole auction house thing... I've had no desires to bother looking at it. I don't really have any friends that play PC games, so I mostly always play alone. So I've been enjoying the heck out of this game on my own.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! People are obsessed with the whole auction house thing... I've had no desires to bother looking at it. I don't really have any friends that play PC games, so I mostly always play alone. So I've been enjoying the heck out of this game on my own.


It is because the loot system is controlled by the AH so even if you stay away from it and play by yourself, you will still get affected regardless of whether or not you actually care or notice. Less botters/exploiters means higher possibility for better quality loot for everyone.


----------



## Bassdoken

When is 1.0.5 coming out? I'm getting really bored of 1.0.4. :/


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man! People are obsessed with the whole auction house thing... I've had no desires to bother looking at it. I don't really have any friends that play PC games, so I mostly always play alone. So I've been enjoying the heck out of this game on my own.


I agree, I wish they would have just left the RMAH out and gave us a little better drop rate and a lot better stat rolls. To me, once you add a $$ value to game items it starts to become less of a game and more of a job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is because the loot system is controlled by the AH so even if you stay away from it and play by yourself, you will still get affected regardless of whether or not you actually care or notice. Less botters/exploiters means higher possibility for better quality loot for everyone.


I don't think that's how it works. Drops are lower because there is an auction house in place. The AH doesn't actually control what drops and what doesn't depending on how many of an item are up for sale.


----------



## DoomDash

Now, this is just a theory of mine, but I wanted to throw this out there in case you guys would like to take a slight risk with me. I'm investing in as many puzzle rings as possible before 1.05 hits, because apparently in 1.05 all acts will drop the same amount of level 63 items. If that's true, it could end up working out that Puzzle rings will spawn a goblin that basically drops the same quality gear as a a3 or a4 goblin currently does. I already have one, but I hope to buy a few more before the patch hits. Also, the ring works on you enchantress ( or whatever follower you use ), so you can basically wear 2 at a time.

and I got a new axe today ( OFF HAND ), replacing an already good one. I got this one because of its unique legendary property ( which basically acts like ignore pain to a lesser extent ):

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Now, this is just a theory of mine, but I wanted to throw this out there in case you guys would like to take a slight risk with me. I'm investing in as many puzzle rings as possible before 1.05 hits, because apparently in 1.05 all acts will drop the same amount of level 63 items. If that's true, it could end up working out that Puzzle rings will spawn a goblin that basically drops the same quality gear as a a3 or a4 goblin currently does. I already have one, but I hope to buy a few more before the patch hits. Also, the ring works on you enchantress ( or whatever follower you use ), so you can basically wear 2 at a time.
> and I got a new axe today ( OFF HAND ), replacing an already good one. I got this one because of its unique legendary property ( which basically acts like ignore pain to a lesser extent ):
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


you should have gotten Life steal on your echoing fury. I used to use that axe of sankis for it's fire res early in my monk build but I have no idea what that ignore pain thing actually does..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I agree, I wish they would have just left the RMAH out and gave us a little better drop rate and a lot better stat rolls. To me, once you add a $$ value to game items it starts to become less of a game and more of a job.
> I don't think that's how it works. Drops are lower because there is an auction house in place. The AH doesn't actually control what drops and what doesn't depending on how many of an item are up for sale.


Bashiok has actually confirmed that the AH does control the loot system in order to protect the economy from tanking. When the market is saturated by good loot, the loot system tightens the reign in order to control the value of gold. Clearly it has not worked however with gold farmers, exploiters, bots, and various other factors.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bashiok has actually confirmed that the AH does control the loot system in order to protect the economy from tanking. When the market is saturated by good loot, the loot system tightens the reign in order to control the value of gold. Clearly it has not worked however with gold farmers, exploiters, bots, and various other factors.


yea this is why I and most of the people I know have very good weeks of loot, and other weeks you can't find one good item. Pretty terrible in my opinion but I don't know what else they would have done...


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Now, this is just a theory of mine, but I wanted to throw this out there in case you guys would like to take a slight risk with me. I'm investing in as many puzzle rings as possible before 1.05 hits, because apparently in 1.05 all acts will drop the same amount of level 63 items.


It has already been posted on the D3 forums that the goblins from the rings will still be lvl 61.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bashiok has actually confirmed that the AH does control the loot system in order to protect the economy from tanking. When the market is saturated by good loot, the loot system tightens the reign in order to control the value of gold. Clearly it has not worked however with gold farmers, exploiters, bots, and various other factors.





Spoiler: Wall of text



"Wyatt Cheng: The auction house has absolutely no effect on drop rates. There are conspiracy theories and misunderstandings, but I do want to re-iterate: there is NO interaction whatsoever. Bashiok mentioned earlier that we took the AH into account, so let me expand a little bit on that.
The drop rates were tuned for a player who would never use the Auction House. For the majority of internal development, we didn't have an Auction House, and we all played using our own drops only. I've personally leveled multiple characters from 1 to 60 internally before the game came out using only drops that I found -- we all did.
When we say we "took the AH into account," that means it's one of many factors -- i.e. some players will choose to play without trading, some players would play in a group of 4 where they share drops among each other, and some (as it turns out, many) players would use the AH.
Three weeks after launch, players' gear is much higher than what we were expecting. When I killed the Butcher on Inferno for the first time, I was using a weapon with 492 DPS. There are also certain passives which are much more powerful than they were during internal development. One With Everything, for example, was basically never used internally because we didn't have an auction House. With the auction house, it feels like a mandatory passive. In retrospect we should have seen it coming. In the game's current state, though, it's a powerful Monk ability that gives Monks a big survivability boost and has some interesting (some would argue fun, others would argue negative) effects on gearing."



source


----------



## Derko1

Wow! That sucks that my single player game also is affected by the AH...









Side question ... are two handed items the same as duel wielding? Just slower?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow! That sucks that my single player game also is affected by the AH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side question ... are two handed items the same as duel wielding? Just slower?


Read the post above you... it's not affected by the AH







.


----------



## Derko1

Can someone repost it for me? I can not see the hidden wall of text on my phone... it doesn't appear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Can someone repost it for me? I can not see the hidden wall of text on my phone... it doesn't appear.


Do links work? OCN isn't the best on phones... there should be a mobile version someday lol.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6317360#dropratesah


----------



## Derko1

Tell me about it!

Cool.. had not seen that link.







thx.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> It has already been posted on the D3 forums that the goblins from the rings will still be lvl 61.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wall of text
> 
> 
> 
> "Wyatt Cheng: The auction house has absolutely no effect on drop rates. There are conspiracy theories and misunderstandings, but I do want to re-iterate: there is NO interaction whatsoever. Bashiok mentioned earlier that we took the AH into account, so let me expand a little bit on that.
> The drop rates were tuned for a player who would never use the Auction House. For the majority of internal development, we didn't have an Auction House, and we all played using our own drops only. I've personally leveled multiple characters from 1 to 60 internally before the game came out using only drops that I found -- we all did.
> When we say we "took the AH into account," that means it's one of many factors -- i.e. some players will choose to play without trading, some players would play in a group of 4 where they share drops among each other, and some (as it turns out, many) players would use the AH.
> Three weeks after launch, players' gear is much higher than what we were expecting. When I killed the Butcher on Inferno for the first time, I was using a weapon with 492 DPS. There are also certain passives which are much more powerful than they were during internal development. One With Everything, for example, was basically never used internally because we didn't have an auction House. With the auction house, it feels like a mandatory passive. In retrospect we should have seen it coming. In the game's current state, though, it's a powerful Monk ability that gives Monks a big survivability boost and has some interesting (some would argue fun, others would argue negative) effects on gearing."
> 
> 
> source


Call me a conspiracy theorist then, because I call BS on that and it wouldn't be the first time that the dev team has blatantly lied about things. My experiences and that of many have convinced me that there is some loot manipulation occurring.

PS
We all know as well that D3 was designed to be a cash cow and every action they have taken is to drive people towards regearing so why should we believe what the dev team has to say? I am more inclined to believe Bash had a slip of tongue than what sounded like damage control speak to me from Wyatt.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Call me a conspiracy theorist then, because I call BS on that and it wouldn't be the first time that the dev team has blatantly lied about things. My experiences and that of many have convinced me that there is some loot manipulation occurring.
> PS
> We all know as well that D3 was designed to be a cash cow and every action they have taken is to drive people towards regearing so why should we believe what the dev team has to say? I am more inclined to believe Bash had a slip of tongue than what sounded like damage control speak to me from Wyatt.


This ^^


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Wow! That sucks that my single player game also is affected by the AH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side question ... are two handed items the same as duel wielding? Just slower?


Yeah. technically its not "single player" as you are required to have an internet connection and have a constant connection to the server. Not to mention anyone on your friends list can join your game at and given time unless you have that option deselected.

Anyway, finally crafted the infernal machine relic. Had to come to work so not able to use it yet. I am so stoked for this new patch. The keys you get from wardens are only good for a one time use. The plan from act 4 is just like the staff of herding so you can use it as much as you want, but you have to farm act 1 2 and 3 over and over to get more keys in order to do infernal machine more than once. Awesome concept! Not to mention the drop rate for the keys is effected by monster power level, so this makes for many more hours of "goal" oriented farming. The hell fire ring sounds like its hard to drop too. Something about needing all 3 uber boss variations or something... still not too sure on how that part works yet. but will def be spending more time on PTR now until the patch release (hopefully in a few days).

Oh, and legends drop left and right in new patch if you ahve max MF. I played with a kid who ran 500 MF and he found 2 legends within 15 minutes.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you should have gotten Life steal on your echoing fury. I used to use that axe of sankis for it's fire res early in my monk build but I have no idea what that ignore pain thing actually does..


I found it, and it works out fine for me. Off hand is for LoH.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I found it, and it works out fine for me. Off hand is for LoH.


@hardware; not to mention WW barbs don't need much of anything but a bit of LoH... and ignore pain is a barb skill that burning axe has, and axe seemingly activates it almost constantly, but basically makes dmg from enemies feel like nightmare mode. <<

I'm actually thinking of picking up another one before patch release to help out with mp7+ difficulties. Man, after testing a bit more these monk nerfs really are bogus. Total B.S. and I won't get started on the class balances now... but monks def did NOT need to have their basic survivability nerfed.

My armor now when this patch hits will be less than 5k with not a thing I can do about it. I have epic gear, some of the best you can get, and my armor is less than 5000 haha. wth... and even if you wanted to use the worst monk primary attack in the world so you can use keen eye rune, that will only put your armor up 50% so it would be about where i'm at pre-patch unbuffed.

Not to mention we can't dodge elemental anymore in the patch, so armor and resist is more important. If they ever touch one with everything like they have been hinting at, i'm officially done with the game. I will sell all my gear on RMAH, cash out, uninstall, and literally burn my hard copy in a fire an watch it melt.

I want to punch all the morons out there who think monks are OP. I really do. For a "tank" type class they really got the skill shaft. Sure we have sweeping wind cyclones and backlash... which is only good for life regen... but we have no good survivability buffs, and our ONLY resist buff (aside from one with everything) is mantra of healing which is so stupidly useless that its even more stupid.

Anway, aside from all that the new patch will be great. May try stacking a tad bit of strength on my gears now to have around 1k for that extra armor, and looks like I am going to have to sac some of my over 100k dps for more resistance. Which, with my legend gear that literally cant happen unless I get rid of my legends... Which sucks. I have perfect 80 res all roll on my ice climbers, perfect 80 res all roll on my tyraels might, my vile wards have a 73 res all roll with 50+ poison res, andariels visage has about 50 poison res, my lacuni have about 50 poison res... I mean those are almost perfect rolls for those items, aside from andariels, but it is EXTREMELY rare to get a good res all roll on andariels. I even have 65 res all on my litany ring. This being said, in patch 1.0.4 700 resist all and 6-7k armor was more than plenty with life leech on 100+k dps.

Oh, and I have 1150ish life/sec. 950ish LoH, and 3%life leech. I was STILL dying all the time in mp7-mp10 to elites with molten or arcane.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

makes sense since barbs are so OP. So the ignore pain part only works for barbs? would be nice if it said "barb only" in the details then. Kinda like that sloraks wand that "find your death humurous" that does nothing from what i've seen.

Also I don't think the new patch is going to be in a few days i'd say 1 week to a month just a guess since they are still working out kinks from what i've seen on the forums


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> makes sense since barbs are so OP. So the ignore pain part only works for barbs? would be nice if it said "barb only" in the details then. Kinda like that sloraks wand that "find your death humurous" that does nothing from what i've seen.
> Also I don't think the new patch is going to be in a few days i'd say 1 week to a month just a guess since they are still working out kinks from what i've seen on the forums


I just edited my post. Re-read. no the axe affix is not just for barbs. I meant the skill itself is a barb skill, and the axe affix is like that skill.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I can only do mp5 and it's fairly slow on some packs...... Only one pack jacked me up bad it was heralds of pestilence w/ extra health and desecrator in the fields with tons of dudes for backup.

I don't have as good of gear as you though (still plenty good to destroy a-3 in 1.04 as you know) so don't take it too hard.

Oh and so, that axe actually reduces the damage taken?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I can only do mp5 and it's fairly slow on some packs...... Only one pack jacked me up bad it was heralds of pestilence w/ extra health and desecrator in the fields with tons of dudes for backup.
> I don't have as good of gear as you though (still plenty good to destroy a-3 in 1.04 as you know) so don't take it too hard.
> Oh and so, that axe actually reduces the damage taken?


Yeah axe actually reduces dmg taken. I think it will def be the new hottness when patch releases. Even tho im not a fire monk im going to get one, but I think I may test having a nother weap with life steal first as well as test some other defensive passives. The passive that reduced dmg taken to 75% while under control or impairing effects is nice, but doesnt help at all with AoE affixes... Neither does any of the dodge passives...


----------



## computerparts

Just tried the new patch and have to say I'm rather pissed. My main character is a wizard. What were they thinking nerfing the energy armor and energy twister like that? My wizard is now useless. They might as well have just completely removed energy armor, it's complete BS. Ok it may be fine for MP0 but with MP3 I can't tell you how frustrating it is. I played it 15 minutes and that was all I can stand. My 155k dps build is now useless thanks to this patch.







I don't see much reason to keep playing if this is how they intend to release it. Maybe I'll level up my monk but it's difficult to consider given how much time I already put in getting the wizard to paragon lvl 25.


----------



## Fr0sty

all i gotta say is critical mass melee wiz are fun

and chantodo set items cost alot


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Just tried the new patch and have to say I'm rather pissed. My main character is a wizard. What were they thinking nerfing the energy armor and energy twister like that? My wizard is now useless. They might as well have just completely removed energy armor, it's complete BS. Ok it may be fine for MP0 but with MP3 I can't tell you how frustrating it is. I played it 15 minutes and that was all I can stand. My 155k dps build is now useless thanks to this patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much reason to keep playing if this is how they intend to release it. Maybe I'll level up my monk but it's difficult to consider given how much time I already put in getting the wizard to paragon lvl 25.


Yeah, have a lvl 21 paragon wizard that i ditched when I saw patch notes to re-focus on my monk.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, have a lvl 21 paragon wizard that i ditched when I saw patch notes to re-focus on my monk.


we should crit mass team up before the nerf

seriously im thinking of buying a couple items for my wizzy and buy the rest for my wd to be tanky enough and just straight out swap the main pieces between toons


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> we should crit mass team up before the nerf
> seriously im thinking of buying a couple items for my wizzy and buy the rest for my wd to be tanky enough and just straight out swap the main pieces between toons


I guess I thought I was done with my monk and could start working on my wiz again... but after testing some more that is not the case. I want my monk to be a tad more tanky. Hopefully just getting a nice dps burning axe will be good enough extra defense.

But yeah, I plan on gearing up my wiz again shortly.


----------



## Agueybana_II

So after thinking what to do with it decided to place my most valuable loot into the AH. Currently is going for 300M with 23hours left, undecided what upgrades to get most likely will wait until 1.5 is release.


----------



## Crazy9000

Found my first set item! Spider lady dropped it... I also can't tell the set color from rare, so it was a big surprise when I I'd it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Found my first set item! Spider lady dropped it... I also can't tell the set color from rare, so it was a big surprise when I I'd it.


@crazy: colorblind?

@ likethegun Yea I still have a decent dps burning axe from when I used it for my monk so I will have to try it out instead of my kim jung il fist I guess on ptr. When i was on last time and going mp5 slowly but surely it didn't have my new gloves or litany+wailing so hopefully It will be faster, I will lose a good bit of sheet dps and lightning dps if I don't use that fist though but if it makes a big different in survival im all for it.

I knew fire was the right way to go


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Just tried the new patch and have to say I'm rather pissed. My main character is a wizard. What were they thinking nerfing the energy armor and energy twister like that? My wizard is now useless. They might as well have just completely removed energy armor, it's complete BS. Ok it may be fine for MP0 but with MP3 I can't tell you how frustrating it is. I played it 15 minutes and that was all I can stand. My 155k dps build is now useless thanks to this patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much reason to keep playing if this is how they intend to release it. Maybe I'll level up my monk but it's difficult to consider given how much time I already put in getting the wizard to paragon lvl 25.


You should see how much worse my WW nado build is in the next patch.... for good reason I suppose ( it was OP ).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lol im playing with a 100 paragon barb with all godly gear on the PTR... he owns hard I got so many keys alrdy from rolling with him


----------



## rdfloyd

Anyone else on the NA server having terrible lag today? I've had it all day long, and nothing seems to be wrong on my end.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

LOL i just OWNED ghom and rakanoth in the realm of chaos MP5 3 player game on PTR my allies died I owned ghom and res'd em then we owned rakanoth. Beast monk


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Anyone else on the NA server having terrible lag today? I've had it all day long, and nothing seems to be wrong on my end.


Nope, been great for me.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

WOW killed 4 uber bosses and not 1 ring peice..... *** and the only hard one on Mp5 is ghom + rakanoth


----------



## getxclean

gonna do some act 3 farming runs, if anyone would like to join message me getxclean#1712!


----------



## computerparts

What would you guys suggest (other than resistance) for my monk? I just got to lvl 60 not too long ago. I just put this together on a whim. Not real familiar with any good builds.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/treocsx15-1166/hero/24903020


----------



## computerparts

double post


----------



## SinX7

Anyone know where I can get a Legit D3 for a low price? I want to try it!


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a Legit D3 for a low price? I want to try it!


Toys R Us had a sale for $10 not sure if it's still going on.


----------



## SinX7

Online? :0


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> WOW killed 4 uber bosses and not 1 ring peice..... *** and the only hard one on Mp5 is ghom + rakanoth


no nephalem valor i presume


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Online? :0


No, in store only afaik.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> What would you guys suggest (other than resistance) for my monk? I just got to lvl 60 not too long ago. I just put this together on a whim. Not real familiar with any good builds.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/treocsx15-1166/hero/24903020


You could use a bit more life, and you need some loh and/or life leech

You can look at my build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TheYonderGod-1660/hero/21490525
And Likethegun is another beast monk here, I am extremely jelly of his gear







http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no nephalem valor i presume


ROFL... anyway I got 2 pieces now.. why do you always have to *try* make someone look stupid, yes I had 5 stacks every time? make you feel good?

OH just got the third piece, Oh yea baby 3 in a row


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ROFL... anyway I got 2 pieces now.. why do you always have to *try* make someone look stupid, yes I had 5 stacks every time? make you feel good?
> OH just got the third piece, Oh yea baby 3 in a row


you could have answered with a simple yes or no


----------



## HardwareDecoder

redacted for serenity of the thread.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, in store only afaik.
> You could use a bit more life, and you need some loh and/or life leech
> You can look at my build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TheYonderGod-1660/hero/21490525
> And Likethegun is another beast monk here, I am extremely jelly of his gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125


Awesome, thanks. I'll try to get some loh and more life. I always thought it was important to have critical damage or sockets on weapons but after seeing Likethegun's profile, I guess it doesn't matter if the dps on them is high enough?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I'll try to get some loh and more life. I always thought it was important to have critical damage or sockets on weapons but after seeing Likethegun's profile, I guess it doesn't matter if the dps on them is high enough?


you do want sockets if possible, but a echoing w/ life steal (the important part) +socket + good dps is very expensive.....

and he hasn't gotten an axe of sankis with socket yet, but together we figured out its one of the best weps for monk cause of the free 65% dmg reduc for 5 seconds it gives you which owns for monster pwr on ptr... I used to use it a long time ago and just brought it back...

matter of fact its part of the reason I went fire monk instead of poison like everyone else... Also backlash is a fire skill so you gain alot of dmg from the +fire dmg on the axe.... not to mention a free 50 or so fire res if you go all fire...

I am not as high dps as him (85k currently w/ constant blazing fists + blazing wrath buff so pretty much whenever im in a fight I have 85k dps the whole time..) but my gear is also somewhat cheaper ( no witching hour / crazy expensive tyreals/ litany with attack speed thats like 100-300 mil ) I also really like having a helmet w/ socket for exp gem...

I haven't really played with him on ptr too much but i also don't like the idea of extra fire dmg from andariels for mp lvls... my self part of the reason I went fire also....Also heard they are making the dex on mempo alot higher for new patch so thats a bonus....

My most expensive item was my litany for 49 mil.... my lacuni's were 35 my ice climbers 24.... blackthornes stuff is pretty cheap and I really like the 4 set. each peice you add to the set gives a nice bonus....

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072

Since stuff is cheaper everyday you can get my build for prolly ~150 mil or less I've owned ptr all day long on mp 5-6 and I think he said he can do 7.

Bottom line if you can afford it go with his build if you need cheaper use mine. Yea he is probably the best geared monk i've ever seen atm.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I'll try to get some loh and more life. I always thought it was important to have critical damage or sockets on weapons but after seeing Likethegun's profile, I guess it doesn't matter if the dps on them is high enough?


His off hand weapon that he normally uses has crit damage, but yeah, his gear is so insane that even without much crit he still has high DPS.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. I'll try to get some loh and more life. I always thought it was important to have critical damage or sockets on weapons but after seeing Likethegun's profile, I guess it doesn't matter if the dps on them is high enough?


Your exactly right. 1200 dps 1hander is pretty dang high so the crit dmg isn't too important there. However, if you DO have crit dmg like yonder said, it obviously sky rockets the dps even more with a crit gem but also sky rockets the value.

I also have crit dmg on ring, ammy, belt, gloves, etc... that makes up a bit for one weapon not having it. Used to have over 100k dps with the kim jong il fist with 100% crit gem, but decided to go with burning axe of senakis that drops me down to 85k completely unbuffed. Still in combat i'm up well over 100k, but I actually kill faster with the burning axe. The +dmg% to fire skills and the base buff of +% as fire dmg makes up for it. Dodge mantra with backlash is a fire skill so my backlash goes insane with fury, not to mention the "ignore pain" skill is ridic. I probably will next look for a burning axe with 900+ dps with socket tho. Only bad thing is it only has one random roll affix, so you have to choose either socket or dex, and no possibility for double dex roll.

Anyway, If you don't have at least 60k dps do not worry about life steal as its not going to be effective unless you have it on both weapons. Just work on LoH and resistance to be tanky. Also, attack speed (I currently have +67% increased attack speed) helps A TON with LoH obviously.

Just to give you an idea, I currently run with 1100+ life regen per sec, about 1300+ LoH, and 3% life steal. My all res is only about 600-700 though so that is why I need that much.

edit: didn't read karma's post in full, so re-iterated a bit of what he said







As far as new patch. I can do mp7 quickly and fairly easily, the only elites that I have a problem with are molten/arcane combo because we can no longer dodge elemental and we have 50% less armor from dex... I can run mp10 too just to be clear, it is just very very slow and run into an even bigger problem with molten/arcane because arcanes are too hard to kite with molten everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> So after thinking what to do with it decided to place my most valuable loot into the AH. Currently is going for 300M with 23hours left, undecided what upgrades to get most likely will wait until 1.5 is release.


VERY nice find! This is a sexy witching hour. Best i've found was 242 strength, 40+vitality, 60+res all, (can't remember if it was 8or9% IAS), and 45% crit dmg. Was def my best find and once in a lifetime. Second best is my litany, which sadly will probably drop in value with new patch, followed by the lvl 61 gut prize ring for barb I sold for 230 mil
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ROFL... anyway I got 2 pieces now.. why do you always have to *try* make someone look stupid, yes I had 5 stacks every time? make you feel good?
> OH just got the third piece, Oh yea baby 3 in a row


Dang bro you did some work after I left lol. So stoked for this patch. Def glad I waited to hit para lvling hard though... those rings are much easier to get than the leorics signet and fun doing so. With a socket helm and a hellfire ring para lvling will be much easier with xp shrines and mp difficulties...


----------



## rationalthinking

Anyone want to start a new toon? Lowbie running in ACT I, come join me!

Trace#1239


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Your exactly right. 1200 dps 1hander is pretty dang high so the crit dmg isn't too important there. However, if you DO have crit dmg like yonder said, it obviously sky rockets the dps even more with a crit gem but also sky rockets the value.
> I also have crit dmg on ring, ammy, belt, gloves, etc... that makes up a bit for one weapon not having it. Used to have over 100k dps with the kim jong il fist with 100% crit gem, but decided to go with burning axe of senakis that drops me down to 85k completely unbuffed. Still in combat i'm up well over 100k, but I actually kill faster with the burning axe. The +dmg% to fire skills and the base buff of +% as fire dmg makes up for it. Dodge mantra with backlash is a fire skill so my backlash goes insane with fury, not to mention the "ignore pain" skill is ridic. I probably will next look for a burning axe with 900+ dps with socket tho. Only bad thing is it only has one random roll affix, so you have to choose either socket or dex, and no possibility for double dex roll.
> Anyway, If you don't have at least 60k dps do not worry about life steal as its not going to be effective unless you have it on both weapons. Just work on LoH and resistance to be tanky. Also, attack speed (I currently have +67% increased attack speed) helps A TON with LoH obviously.
> Just to give you an idea, I currently run with 1100+ life regen per sec, about 1300+ LoH, and 3% life steal. My all res is only about 600-700 though so that is why I need that much.


I just bought a burning axe of sankis as well as an amulet with loh. DPS went down 4k but survivability went up by a good margin. So I can see a need for the axe but what's the logic behind the echoing fury? Why not just a 900-1000 dps weapon with socket/critical and life leech instead? Looking into getting a vile ward but was just outbid


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I just bought a burning axe of sankis as well as an amulet with loh. DPS went down 4k but survivability went up by a good margin. So I can see a need for the axe but what's the logic behind the echoing fury? Why not just a 900-1000 dps weapon with socket/critical and life leech instead? Looking into getting a vile ward but was just outbid


1200 DPS and that 240 dex probably does more damage still.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I just bought a burning axe of sankis as well as an amulet with loh. DPS went down 4k but survivability went up by a good margin. So I can see a need for the axe but what's the logic behind the echoing fury? Why not just a 900-1000 dps weapon with socket/critical and life leech instead? Looking into getting a vile ward but was just outbid


Bascially, you are not going to get as much from a normal 900-1000 dps weapon. First off, an echoing fury can get up to around 1300 dps. In and of itself that is insane for a 1 hander. This makes our monk AoE abilities a lot more powerful when equipped on main hand because that is what some of them are based off of (main hand weapon). Second, the attack speed bonus is unique to echoing fury; "adds .22 attack speed". The reason this is amazing is because it's a pure attack speed bonus on a weapon; it applies to BOTH weapons instead of just a normal "+%attack speed" which makes just the one particular weapon faster. This is all good news for a monk.









Edit: Oh, link a weapon you want to compare to echoing fury and I will break down the comparison between them and the impact on sweeping wind skill. I will provide the math and everything and make it easy to understand. The main factor tho is getting one with abnormally high dps 1200+ and it being pure physical dmg, as well as the pure attack speed that applies to both weapons. The result is high dps sweeping wind and more cyclone procs that hit a lot harder. If you find a good 900-1000 dps normal weapon that is pure physical dmg, then it could potentially give you more overall dps than my particular echoing fury. Keep in mind though, an echoing fury like mine with a socket is second to none in a monk cyclone build.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

@gun Hrm If you can do mp10 then I should be able to also since we basically have everything the same except you have more attack speed (not sure how much more) and more dps (jealous







) but I think our survivability (armor/res/life leech/loh) is basically the same. But I guess your higher dps helps with the life steal.

Can you do Mp10 on any act or just act1? i've only tried on a-3 which I guess is pointless since the drop rate is similar for all acts now on ptr i've heard and the monsters are alot harder types obviously in a-3. Especially the stupid succubus who has the armor owning skill........ and as you know we both went from like 7k+ armor to like 5k







.

Maybe one day blizzard will stop favoring the barbarian so hard and nerf properly. Or atleast stop nerfing stuff that doesn't need nerfed on other classes


----------



## jbobb

Almost forgot what it was like to have a legendary drop with the dry spell I have been on. I do not play DH, so anyone know how good this is or isn't and maybe price range?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> @gun Hrm If you can do mp10 then I should be able to also since we basically have everything the same except you have more attack speed (not sure how much more) and more dps (jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I think our survivability (armor/res/life leech/loh) is basically the same. But I guess your higher dps helps with the life steal.
> Can you do Mp10 on any act or just act1? i've only tried on a-3 which I guess is pointless since the drop rate is similar for all acts now on ptr i've heard and the monsters are alot harder types obviously in a-3. Especially the stupid succubus who has the armor owning skill........ and as you know we both went from like 7k+ armor to like 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Maybe one day blizzard will stop favoring the barbarian so hard and nerf properly. Or atleast stop nerfing stuff that doesn't need nerfed on other classes


I can do act 3 as well. and i have a lot more attacks per second than you I think (main hand active is 2.37, and off hand active is 2.54)? So my 1170 life per sec, 3% life leech, and 1569 LoH is probably more effective overall. And yeah, when i fight succubus I feel like a demon hunter in 1.0.3 with the kiting







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Almost forgot what it was like to have a legendary drop with the dry spell I have been on. I do not play DH, so anyone know how good this is or isn't and maybe price range?


nice find!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Almost forgot what it was like to have a legendary drop with the dry spell I have been on. I do not play DH, so anyone know how good this is or isn't and maybe price range?


I don't play DH either, but I'm guessing that 10% attack speed is going to hurt the value a lot. Quivers can get 15.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't play DH either, but I'm guessing that 10% attack speed is going to hurt the value a lot. Quivers can get 15.


Disclaimer is I don't play DH either, but the thing is that is has every main affix you want. High as heck vit. Some decent dex, high crit chance, and hatred and discipline bonus. It will sell better than most quivers. It is obviously not the bees knees, but will still sell for a lot more than your average find.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I can do act 3 as well. and i have a lot more attacks per second than you I think (main hand active is 2.37, and off hand active is 2.54)? So my 1170 life per sec, 3% life leech, and 1569 LoH is probably more effective overall. And yeah, when i fight succubus I feel like a demon hunter in 1.0.3 with the kiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice find!


yea your attack speed is pretty sick I just checked im at 2.11/2.26 so you got me beat by having that sexy litany and witching hour. I don't really want a witching hour that bad because I like the 4 set bonus of blackthornes 15mf/gf +7% elite dmg reduc which is huge bonus, also I'd lose a ton of dex.....

I want your litany so bad though









Obviously we are using the same build with the combo strike/blazing fists/FOT cadence we got going for the awesome attack speed/move speed bonus we both figured out different parts of which is awesome I feel like we are monks of the same order


----------



## Agueybana_II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't play DH either, but I'm guessing that 10% attack speed is going to hurt the value a lot. Quivers can get 15.


Rare quivers go up to 15 legendary go up to 20. I don't see it selling over 2M, don't quote me on that check AH haven't checked quivers in a long time.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Rare quivers go up to 15 *legendary go up to 20.* I don't see it selling over 2M, don't quote me on that check AH haven't checked quivers in a long time.


Ahh well there it is lol. Wow didn't know that.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Almost forgot what it was like to have a legendary drop with the dry spell I have been on. I do not play DH, so anyone know how good this is or isn't and maybe price range?


Dh here. Sorry but that isn't good. That quiver can roll over 15 attack speed. I've seen 19. And the dex is lower. About 2 mil.


----------



## Crazy9000

2 mill isn't bad for an item anyways.


----------



## Derko1

MAN! It's crazy how you guys talk about gold... I have not even made my first 5k yet with my one character.


----------



## likethegun

Okay, so because I got curious I decided to explain and run the numbers comparing a nice weapon with echoing fury and it's effect on monks AoE skills; particularly sweeping wind w/ cyclone. So, if your a monk; click spoiler below. I am typing this post as I go so keep checking back for the updates.

I didn't want to create a new thread for this, because everyone remotely interested in the game on OCN is in here anyway









Also, the first part explains how a weapon DPS (big white number at top) is calculated as well as how dmg modifiers for weapons work.

*Credit:* I have figured all of this out myself, and others posts have just confirmed my calculations and rationale. As far as sweeping wind, there is a pretty extensive thread on battle.net regarding it that you can probably just use a search engine to find quickly, but the conclusions are somewhat innaccurate as sweeping wind ALWAYS calculates based on the main hand weapon.

The only thing that is not static at the time of sweeping winds activation when it "locks" the damage, other than for purposes of the initial damage calculation, is attacks per second (which alternates between main hand and off hand weapon), critical hit chance, and critical hit damage. Crit chance and Crit dmg however, does remain a constant based on your overall character stats. The only time this would change is if you use the exploit and gear swap (equip a sick 2 hand weapon before popping sweeping wind, then swapping to your faster dual wield) I will explain more below.


Spoiler: Check it out!



So, first off it's important to understand the basics of how a weapon gets its DPS number. Basically i've illustrated below. The main dps number of a weapon (big number at the top) simply comes from the equation MIN dmg + MAX dmg divided by 2, then multiplied by the weapons attack speed. This is because the dmg range is how much damage the weapon does at 1 attack per second.
Everything bracketed in yellow below the attacks per second number goes into determining what a weapons damage range is. Therefore, these things are calculated BEFORE your weapon gets the big white number at the top and has no further effect on your stats. Only exception in this particular case is the "+0.22 attacks per second" because it is a pure attack speed increase affix that also applies to your off hand weapon attack speed.

What I mean here is that a weapon attack speed affix that reads "+% attack speed" ONLY applies to that particular weapon and is applied as stated above BEFORE the overall DPS of the weapon is calculated. Same goes for any elemental damage range modifier.

In this case, as previously stated; +0.22 attacks per second applies to the attacks per second of the weapon BEFORE the big white number is calculated; 1.20 (default mace attack speed + .22 attacks per second (modifier) = 1.42 (which is then multiplied by average weapon damage @ 1 attack per second)



Spoiler: If you don't get this:



Echoing Fury has MIN dmg of 626 and MAX dmg of 1093.

626 (min) + 1093 (max) = 1719

1719 / 2 = 859.5 (average dmg @ 1 attack per second)

859.5 x 1.42 (weapon attack speed) = 1220.49 (voila!)

Now, the affixes highlighted in a yellow bracket: +287 Minimum damage, + 333 Maximum damage, +40% Damage all contribute to the base *damage range* attribute of the weapon.

This means that the +287 MIN dmg, and the +40% dmg are factored into the base default damage of the 1 handed mace, resulting in the modified MIN dmg of the default weapon of 626. Same goes for the MAX dmg.

The "40% damage" affix affects the weapons default base physical damage range (the range you see when a weapon is not identified). So in this case, it would be factored into the physical damage range BEFORE the MIN/MAX modified range is added on.

In other words; let "A" represent the base
MIN dmg, "B" represent the base MAX dmg. The equation is this;

[(0.4 x A) + A] + 287 = 626
[(0.4 x B) + B] + 333 = 1093

*the 0.4 is the "+40% damage" affix

From here, you would take the default attack speed of the unidentified mace (1.20 attacks per second) and then calculate the default DPS of the unidentified mace. The equation would then be this;

Let "C" represent the average weapon damage @ 1 attack per second

(A + B) / 2 = C

then

C x 1.2 = default base weapon dps of unidentified mace


*Updated with correct info!*It is also essential to understand the difference between an average damage modifier and an elemental damage modifier. This is vital for knowing how monsters elemental resist will effect how much damage your skills do.


Spoiler: Explanation:



To understand physical weapon damage, it is easier to first know how elemental damage modifiers affect a weapon. For this, I will use the kim jong il fist weapon that has the lightning damage modifier:

With elemental damage modifiers, everything in the brackets underneath the weapon attacks per second is factored into the weapon damage range just like I explained above, except for the bonuses of "Adds % to lightning damage" and "lightning skills deal % more damage", so I have crossed those out because they are not important yet. In other words, think of the "+241 - 585 lightning damage" as simply being a MIN - MAX damage modifier. Everything else as far as determining the big white number at the top remains the same as explained before.

Now, the part that is important is knowing how much of that overall weapon dps is considered to be "physical" damage. This is easy and simple to calculate.

Being that the lightning damage modifier is applied just like a normal MIN/MAX damage modifier, all you do is take the overall weapon damage range and subtract the lightning damage modifier range.

*As shown above, the "+37% damage" applies to the physical base damage of the weapon only, therefore it is applied to the physical damage range of the weapon before any damage range modifiers are applied.* In the case of elemental damage bonuses, its easy and not confusing.

So the equation is simply this;

364 - 241 = 123 MIN physical weapon damage
873 - 585 = 288 MAX physical weapon damage

Therefore you know using the previous calculations that 123 + 288 = 411 ave dmg @ 1 ApS multiplied by 1.4 weapon attack speed = *575.4 physical weapon damage per second.* So if a monster has say, 100% lightning resistance, then 575.4 dps is the base weapon damage number that will be used.

I will explain how the damage calculations stack below (basically, how they roll in the line up that results in the actual DPS that monsters are taking).

Now that this is understood. The reason echoing fury is good, is because it is a 1 hander that rolls awesome damage modifiers while still being able to roll the random affixes like sockets, dex, vit, life steal etc... As well as having the fast attack speed that also applies to the offhand weapon. This is epic for sweeping wind w/cyclone rune because it allows you to maintain a high attack speed which procs more cyclones, while calculating a high dps to "lock in" the damage of the skill (sweeping wind is based off of your main hand weapon) ...will explain more below.



How sweeping wind works is it basically "sets" its damage calculations upon activation based on your main hand weapon physical damage properties.

Basically, if you pop breath of heaven for an extra overall 15% damage increase, then pop blinding flash for an extra 30% overall damage increase, and THEN pop sweeping wind, this will SKYROCKET your sweeping wind damage because it will stay locked at that dps that was "set" when the skill was activated, thereby allowing you to keep that extra 45% increased damage on the skill itself even when blinding flash or breath of heaven wears off.

After the sweeping wind "locks" the physical weapon damage from the time it is activated, then the base skill does 45% of that to all enemies within range.

So, the next thing to understand is how the overall physical weapon damage gets up to the crazy ranges that you see your skill ticking for. Click below.


Spoiler: This is what your looking for!



This is how sweeping wind determines the "locked" dps range that the skill will use;

Since it is based on your main hand weapon, I will use again my echoing fury as the example.

**to calculate this you will need to apply your characters overall attack speed for your main hand weapon. Be sure that your main hand weapon is the one activated to get your current attacks per second.*

To alternate between your main hand and off hand weapons to refresh your attribute screen, simply hold shift and use your primary attack; *just click the mouse button once* . In the case of having an echoing fury equipped, your attacks per second will almost ALWAYS be slower with your main hand echoing fury than your off hand weapon (remember this is because that +.22 attack speed applied to the offhand weapon as well, and maces and spears are the slowest 1 handers).

Basically, heres how the calculations work;

These are the stats that will effect the physical dps. Since they are basic offense bonuses, they apply to all physical damage calculations.

Here is how to calculate the MIN and MAX damage of sweeping winds base skill (without a rune). *The base skill does NOT proc critical hits, so for now, Crit chance and Crit dmg do not matter, except for the faster your crit chance is, the faster your sweeping wind will get to the max stack count*

First, for the minumum damage range of sweeping wind at max stacks (dealing "45% weapon dmg to nearby enemies"):

**note* I have no additional average damage modifiers on any of my gear such as a ring with "+35 - 64 damage" or something to that effect. If you DO have that affix on your gear, simply add them all up from each source, then add it to the overal physical weapon damage range on your main hand weapon.* So the echoing fury has damage range of 626 - 1093, if I had a ring with 35 - 64 damage, then the base phsyical damage range of weapon turns into 661 - 1157.

>>>>more to come.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Dh here. Sorry but that isn't good. That quiver can roll over 15 attack speed. I've seen 19. And the dex is lower. About 2 mil.


I think you underestimate how good max disc AND crit chance is, and the elemental arrow damage is nice for someone who uses ball lightning. You can easily make up for the loss of attack speed with rings and amulets, or on the weapon itself.

@Likethegun, cool, I didn't know the +.22 attacks per second affects your off hand too. I think I'm gonna get one...or at least try. They're probably wayy too expensive for me.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Bascially, you are not going to get as much from a normal 900-1000 dps weapon. First off, an echoing fury can get up to around 1300 dps. In and of itself that is insane for a 1 hander. This makes our monk AoE abilities a lot more powerful when equipped on main hand because that is what some of them are based off of (main hand weapon). Second, the attack speed bonus is unique to echoing fury; "adds .22 attack speed". The reason this is amazing is because it's a pure attack speed bonus on a weapon; it applies to BOTH weapons instead of just a normal "+%attack speed" which makes just the one particular weapon faster. This is all good news for a monk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, link a weapon you want to compare to echoing fury and I will break down the comparison between them and the impact on sweeping wind skill. I will provide the math and everything and make it easy to understand. The main factor tho is getting one with abnormally high dps 1200+ and it being pure physical dmg, as well as the pure attack speed that applies to both weapons. The result is high dps sweeping wind and more cyclone procs that hit a lot harder. If you find a good 900-1000 dps normal weapon that is pure physical dmg, then it could potentially give you more overall dps than my particular echoing fury. Keep in mind though, an echoing fury like mine with a socket is second to none in a monk cyclone build.


You're right, I used a dps calculator and the echoing fury was indeed better. I bought one but not with life leech as those are rather expensive. Thanks for all the advice guys HardwareDecoder and Yonder also. You guys have some beast builds and I hope to get there some day. I finally feel like I'm on the right track with my monk now that I can take on inferno act 1 in a 4 player game. My life is very low, only 22k, after all the budget changes. So I'll have to work on getting that back up as well as resistance before I even attempt act 2. A question about backlash, I've seen it proc a couple times but it's never when I'm attacking. Does the effect actually proc when your attacking or only standing still/running? I'm just not sure how effective it is for me at the moment.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> You're right, I used a dps calculator and the echoing fury was indeed better. I bought one but not with life leech as those are rather expensive. Thanks for all the advice guys HardwareDecoder and Yonder also. You guys have some beast builds and I hope to get there some day. I finally feel like I'm on the right track with my monk now that I can take on inferno act 1 in a 4 player game. My life is very low, only 22k, after all the budget changes. So I'll have to work on getting that back up as well as resistance before I even attempt act 2. A question about backlash, I've seen it proc a couple times but it's never when I'm attacking. Does the effect actually proc when your attacking or only standing still/running? I'm just not sure how effective it is for me at the moment.


Backlash has a chance to proc when you dodge an attack. So no, nothing to do with attacking. I forgot to mention to you, something I think is stupid and blizz should have enabled by default... but go into options>gameplay and make sure you tick the box that says "show advanced tooltips"

This will drastically improve your understanding of skills. Granted, it leaves out a lot of details still... which is why im working on that previous post to explain sweeping wind









Oh, and another note; do not use backlash if you don't have life leech. All it will be doing is really having you deal more damage, which is good, but if you having survivability issues with your lower health, then use hard target.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Dh here. Sorry but that isn't good. That quiver can roll over 15 attack speed. I've seen 19. And the dex is lower. About 2 mil.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you underestimate how good max disc AND crit chance is, and the elemental arrow damage is nice for someone who uses ball lightning. You can easily make up for the loss of attack speed with rings and amulets, or on the weapon itself.
Click to expand...

I missed the max disc. Ok u could add a least mill or 2 for that and yeah, the elemental bonus is the most popular. But that crit chance on most is 9 or higher anyway, and a lot have 9.5 with attack 15 or higher...
I would list it at a few mill with no buyout and see what happens.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> because if not, then skills that are based off of physical weapon dmg would simply be terrible considering most high dps weapons have some sort of elemental modifier


How do you tell if a skill is based off of physical weapon dmg only? All skills (the ones I checked atleast) are worded as X% weapon damage and some say x% weapon damage as fire/physical/lightning ect.

I ask because I had no idea that some skills only used the physical dmg portion of weapons and ignore the added elemental dmg. I thought all skills treated the elemental dmg portion just like it was physical dmg. The only difference was that the monsters resistance would reduce that portion of dmg the elemental dmg added.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> How do you tell if a skill is based off of physical weapon dmg only? All skills (the ones I checked atleast) are worded as X% weapon damage and some say x% weapon damage as fire/physical/lightning ect.
> I ask because I had no idea that some skills only used the physical dmg portion of weapons and ignore the added elemental dmg. I thought all skills treated the elemental dmg portion just like it was physical dmg. The only difference was that the monsters resistance would reduce that portion of dmg the elemental dmg added.


If the skill says simply "this skill deal X% weapon damage" then that means it's based strictly off of physical weapon damage to my understanding. I think that is the main reason for the "+X% damage" modifier on the weapon itself, in order to boost the weapons physical damage. I am not 100% certain though, which is why I just tailored that post i'm working on towards monks sweeping wind skill, because I know thats how it works. I will do some more research/testing though and update with what I find.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> If the skill says simply "this skill deal X% weapon damage" then that means it's based strictly off of physical weapon damage to my understanding. I think that is the main reason for the "+X% damage" modifier on the weapon itself, in order to boost the weapons physical damage. I am not 100% certain though, which is why I just tailored that post i'm working on towards monks sweeping wind skill, because I know thats how it works. I will do some more research/testing though and update with what I find.


I am only trying to understand how this could affect other skills. I don't play too often, but it looks like it would greatly affect how I look for new weapons.

If I don't know what skills don't count the +X elemental damage (like sweeping winds), any weapon with +X elemental damage is useless. I would be much better or safer only getting weapons with +min/+max dmg on it. That way I am not unknowingly hurting my DPS because the paper doll has became a lie again. Or am I just miss understanding something?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I am only trying to understand how this could affect other skills. I don't play too often, but it looks like it would greatly affect how I look for new weapons.
> If I don't know what skills don't count the +X elemental damage (like sweeping winds), any weapon with +X elemental damage is useless. I would be much better or safer only getting weapons with +min/+max dmg on it. That way I am not unknowingly hurting my DPS because the paper doll has became a lie again. Or am I just miss understanding something?


Applying to all skills that say % weapon damage couldn't be true, as that's what all the main spirit generator skills say too... elemental damage would be literally ignored completely. I'd be interested to see any testing though.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Backlash has a chance to proc when you dodge an attack. So no, nothing to do with attacking. I forgot to mention to you, something I think is stupid and blizz should have enabled by default... but go into options>gameplay and make sure you tick the box that says "show advanced tooltips"
> This will drastically improve your understanding of skills. Granted, it leaves out a lot of details still... which is why im working on that previous post to explain sweeping wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and another note; do not use backlash if you don't have life leech. All it will be doing is really having you deal more damage, which is good, but if you having survivability issues with your lower health, then use hard target.


Yup I finally saw it proc while I was attacking and other monsters were attacking me simultaneously. It's pretty neat but I think I'll try out the hard target like you suggested until I can afford a echoing fury with life leech. What do you guys do about spirit? I noticed you didn't opt for the passive that gives you additional spirit. I have that passive selected and I find myself starved of spirit at times especially after I die.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Have they fixed the whole stuttering/skipping issue?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Have they fixed the whole stuttering/skipping issue?


It stutters when you first go out to fight monsters (I guess it's loading animations or something), but after that first 20 seconds it's fine.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I am only trying to understand how this could affect other skills. I don't play too often, but it looks like it would greatly affect how I look for new weapons.
> If I don't know what skills don't count the +X elemental damage (like sweeping winds), any weapon with +X elemental damage is useless. I would be much better or safer only getting weapons with +min/+max dmg on it. That way I am not unknowingly hurting my DPS because the paper doll has became a lie again. Or am I just miss understanding something?


Wait, to clarify your question... there are 2 different weapon elemental affixes. First; a damage range modifier that adds elemental damage; "+100-200 lightning damage". Second; "adds 5% to fire damage".

Anyway, To clarify; an elemental affix "+100-200 lightning damage" applies to the weapons overall dps, but is not considered physical weapon damage.

The "adds 5% to fire damage" does not only apply to fire damage that you already have. Meaning if you have a sword equipped with a "+100-200 fire damage", the "adds 5% to fire damage" affix will not just apply to that 100-200 fire damage, rather to the weapon damage overall (and is also calulated in the total weapon dps with your main attribute bonus, etc...)

In other words, if a skill reads "does X% weapon damage as [elemental type]" then it ignores the weapon damage completely and treats it all as that type. In other words, it JUST runs off of the weapons damage range that is located above the weapons attacks per second, and converts it all to that particular elemental type.

The main question I have, and I think what you and everyone else is asking if i'm understanding right, is if the skill simply reads "does X% weapon damage" correct?

I finished a simple test and will post results in a minute.


----------



## Fr0sty

all the skills are based on weapon dmg

and the way elemental weapons work is the elemental dmg was calculated allready into the weapon dmg we see at the top like likethegun showed us


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by likethegun
> The main question I have, and I think what you and everyone else is asking if i'm understanding right, is if the skill simply reads "does X% weapon damage" correct?


Correct. To further clarify, I am not talking about a weapon with the mod of +6% fire damage. I am talking about weapons with +x - x elemental damage.

Like your example with the Won Khim Lau, if sweeping winds takes a major hit to its damage from a weapon having +x - x elemental damage, what other skills are also penalized?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all the skills are based on weapon dmg
> and the way elemental weapons work is the elemental dmg was calculated allready into the weapon dmg we see at the top like likethegun showed us


Right, I think the question is do skills that read "does x% weapon damage" calculate the damage the same as "does X% weapon damage as lightning" being based off the weapon overall damage range (meaning X% dmg modifier multiplied by base physical weapon damage plus elemental dmg range OR average dmg range)


Spoiler: Here's the results!



I was indeed wrong. I just did some quick testing last night when I was typing that so I was mistaken on that part, so will update that section of the post and finish it off. I must have not paid attention and tested my elemental weapon against monsters with that particular resist. ***I did not use my kim jong il to test because of the +% to lightning damage***

Anyway, I just now tested these weapons

I was sure to account for all controls this time, meaning I made sure no skill bonuses were present, no elemental damage bonuses, thorns, procs, etc... I just took a sample of 30 dmg numbers from each weapon and simply calculated the mean and standard deviation for each. I tested with monks sweeping wind with no rune mod and only being at one stack (without attacking).

*Socketed Kastet of Valor* (pure base weapon damage with no modifiers)
Mean: *204.37*
Standard deviation: 121.82

*Socketed Claw of Lesions* (poison damage range modifier)
Mean: *207.14*
Standard deviation: 91.34

*Socketed Claw of Wounding* (average damage range modifier)
Mean: *212.13*
Standard deviation: 86.32

As you can see, the average damage is relatively the same, I am not going to run complex statistics to compare P values and such, because it is not necessary. The weapon with a tad higher dps (85.4) has a tad higher mean, and the weapon with a point higher MIN/MAX dmg range does a tad more dmg than the other even though they have the same dps. This latter result is to be expected because once dexterity and everything else is factored in, the seemingly minuscule difference becomes a bit greater. But with the standard deviation being what it is, running more complex calculations could prove, and SHOULD prove (being that the dps is the same), that the weapons damage output is identical.

Therefore the conclusion is that *all weapon damage skills are based simply off of the overall weapon damage range, regardless of the elemental properties of the weapon. However, as my original error pointed out, if a weapon has an elemental damage range and you are fighting monsters with resistance to that type, then only the "physical" weapon damage will get through 100% and the elemental damage range is reduced by X% of the monsters resist.*

So it seems depending on which act your running, it is indeed still better to know how it is calculated and how much physical weapon dmg your item has, as well as know which monsters are resistant to which types, so that 100% of your "Weapon damage" skills go straight to their dome!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Correct. To further clarify, I am not talking about a weapon with the mod of +6% fire damage. I am talking about weapons with +x - x elemental damage.
> Like your example with the Won Khim Lau, if sweeping winds takes a major hit to its damage from a weapon having +x - x elemental damage, what other skills are also penalized?


the elemental dmg range is just the same as a straight physical dmg range

if the weapon dmg is completly the same on 2 weapons even if they came with 2 different dmg modifier rolls the end result is the same

unless one has a add 6% to fire dmg.. because that is 6% more dps

but likethegun allready explained it in his post


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the elemental dmg range is just the same as a straight physical dmg range
> if the weapon dmg is completly the same on 2 weapons even if they came with 2 different dmg modifier rolls the end result is the same
> unless one has a add 6% to fire dmg.. because that is 6% more dps
> but likethegun allready explained it in his post


I was reading some forums where people swore up and down that particular skills, namely sweeping wind, only factored in your weapons physical damage. So I tested and got similar results lol. Guess I should have been more scientific about it and realized that monsters have resists for a reason! Also, it's seemingly common sense now knowing this, because it makes sense that is why the weapons overall damage range is displayed above the attacks per second, and the range modifiers and x% damage are listed as affixes...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It stutters when you first go out to fight monsters (I guess it's loading animations or something), but after that first 20 seconds it's fine.


That sucks, I remember getting to, I don't know the exact name, it was a snowy map/zone lol, and all of the sudden the game started to stutter EXTREMELY hard, it was a f'ing slide show, and it wasn't just me, it happened to the other people in my party as well.

That's a shame.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> That sucks, I remember getting to, I don't know the exact name, it was a snowy map/zone lol, and all of the sudden the game started to stutter EXTREMELY hard, it was a f'ing slide show, and it wasn't just me, it happened to the other people in my party as well.
> That's a shame.


Same thing happens in act 3 in rakkis crossing on the east side of the map just before the siegebreaker. Happens every time and it is TERRIBLE, sometimes going to like 1-2 fps haha.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I was reading some forums where people swore up and down that particular skills, namely sweeping wind, only factored in your weapons physical damage. So I tested and got similar results lol. Guess I should have been more scientific about it and realized that monsters have resists for a reason! Also, it's seemingly common sense now knowing this, because it makes sense that is why the weapons overall damage range is displayed above the attacks per second, and the range modifiers and x% damage are listed as affixes...


and you have to factor in the fact that some mobs are higher then level 60.. thus have a higher resist and armor.. and some even have special skills that gives them a war cry like buff

so calculating or at least testing those theories should be done in lower difficulty to never mess up with resistance and armor and so on


----------



## StaticFX

Ok. Who knew u can't equip 2 calamity xbows. Bummer. 15m gone. Hope I can get most if it back


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I was reading some forums where people swore up and down that particular skills, namely sweeping wind, only factored in your weapons physical damage. So I tested and got similar results lol. Guess I should have been more scientific about it and realized that monsters have resists for a reason! Also, it's seemingly common sense now knowing this, because it makes sense that is why the weapons overall damage range is displayed above the attacks per second, and the range modifiers and x% damage are listed as affixes...


They probably just overlooked the weapons 'actual' damage and just looked at the top dps number. Depending on the elemental damage affix that is used the ranges are light and day apart on the higher 'dps' weapons. I dont remember exactly but I think it was:

lightning - lowest min / highest max
cold and physical - highest min / lowest max
fire and poison both somewhere in between

When skills are used the skill uses the weapons damage range in its own damage calculations followed by crit and crit damage and not the top 'dps' number. There are some spreadsheets floating around that have all the formulas in them to show you what your 'expected' damage numbers will be based on your weapons and each skill.


----------



## Fr0sty

physical dmg weapons can roll the highest dmg

wich 2handers can roll 2k dps? physical dmg rolls.. wich can roll the highest elemental dmg? cold dmg affix


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> physical dmg weapons can roll the highest dmg
> wich 2handers can roll 2k dps? physical dmg rolls.. wich can roll the highest elemental dmg? cold dmg affix


Good to know, but why is cold the highest? cause jay and wyatt said so?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok. Who knew u can't equip 2 calamity xbows. Bummer. 15m gone. Hope I can get most if it back


It says "Unique Equipped"

Still ecstatic my Calamity sold for 60M the other day.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Good to know, but why is cold the highest? cause jay and wyatt said so?


Cause water is liquid and turning to ice, is solid and can fall from high elevations which can make it hit harder than physical damage. physical is solid and effected by force. Poison is either liquid or gas. Fire is gas. lightning is gas. and arcane is ethereal, so the damage is all in your head


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> They probably just overlooked the weapons 'actual' damage and just looked at the top dps number. Depending on the elemental damage affix that is used the ranges are light and day apart on the higher 'dps' weapons. I dont remember exactly but I think it was:
> lightning - lowest min / highest max
> cold and physical - highest min / lowest max
> fire and poison both somewhere in between
> When skills are used the skill uses the weapons damage range in its own damage calculations followed by crit and crit damage and not the top 'dps' number. There are some spreadsheets floating around that have all the formulas in them to show you what your 'expected' damage numbers will be based on your weapons and each skill.


Right. I was specifically referring to sweeping winds skill that read "does X% weapon damage" and figured originally it might be a bug, as blizz has commented the sweeping wind "locking" its damage as a "known issue". So when I tested with a poison weapon v. physical weapon and the damage output was noticeably different, I assumed it applied to all skills that read "does X% weapon damage" v. skills that read "does x% weapon damage as [elemental type]".


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Cause water is liquid and turning to ice, is solid and can fall from high elevations which can make it hit harder than physical damage. physical is solid and effected by force. Poison is either liquid or gas. Fire is gas. lightning is gas. and arcane is ethereal, so the damage is all in your head


rofl


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Right. I was specifically referring to sweeping winds skill that read "does X% weapon damage" and figured originally it might be a bug, as blizz has commented the sweeping wind "locking" its damage as a "known issue". So when I tested with a poison weapon v. physical weapon and the damage output was noticeably different, I assumed it applied to all skills that read "does X% weapon damage" v. skills that read "does x% weapon damage as [elemental type]".


I still don't know how the HELL you do 100k DPS. >_> I hate you. <3


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I still don't know how the HELL you do 100k DPS. >_> I hate you. <3


he has like 1B in gear.... thats how.

Diablo III is all gear, your gear quite literally = your dps lol. especially since you can switch builds whenever you want.

I mean some skill is involved like avoiding desecrator spots/arcane etc etc but yea its like 95% gear 5% skill over all


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> he has like 1B in gear.... thats how.
> Diablo III is all gear, your gear quite literally = your dps lol. especially since you can switch builds whenever you want.
> I mean some skill is involved like avoiding desecrator spots/arcane etc etc but yea its like *95% gear 5% skill over all*


KaRmA, you've changed that percentage each time you've said it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> KaRmA, you've changed that percentage each time you've said it.


yea and the skill has gone down every time, in all honesty its 99.9% gear and .1% skill especially when you consider that you can just swipe a CC and you are godly........

so i'll stick with the above percentage from now on









I am playing borderlands 2 mostly now as I am pretty bored of D3 and don't even feel like playing the new patch tomorrow I got a hellfire ring on one day of hitting it hard on the PTR, end game content my arse.

So if anyone wants to play BL2 let me know


----------



## nerdybeat

Has anyone been messing around with Wiz on PTR? I played around a bit today to try and plan out what I wanna run in 1.05. I tried CM/WW on MP6, safe passage on tele, and I couldn't run Storm Shield, had to run Energy armor with Prismatic.

My stats:
40% crit
2.0 aps
~800 all res with pris
150% crit dmg (want to upgrade this, using wizardspike right now with no crit dmg in mainhand)
~40k dmg
22 APoC
224 LOH

I was struggling a bit in MP6 on some packs, especially reflect damage and lightning. Such a large dip in dmg when I can't use Storm Armor.

Is anyone moving to a similar/different spec with their CM/WW gear that seems good? I haven't had much time to theorycraft and test on PTR.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Right. I was specifically referring to sweeping winds skill that read "does X% weapon damage" and figured originally it might be a bug, as blizz has commented the sweeping wind "locking" its damage as a "known issue". So when I tested with a poison weapon v. physical weapon and the damage output was noticeably different, I assumed it applied to all skills that read "does X% weapon damage" v. skills that read "does x% weapon damage as [elemental type]".


Oh that....

I heard about it but never really messed around with it but from my understand was when you cast sweeping wind the skill basically takes a "screenshot" of your stats with the active weapon. A few of the top monks would use a fast offhand and cast sweeping winds when that was the active weapon so the attacks per tick were higher. I am not sure if the damage is actually part of the "screenshot" but the attack speed is for sure and would make it appear to be doing more damage with more attacks per tick since the numbers flying off are just clumps of a few hits per tick.

You can test it with getting a mace and a dagger then look at your attacks per second in the stat window.

Edit:
Forgot to add its the same if you use the combination strike passive you are better off to build that then cast sweeping winds.


----------



## Fr0sty

i had to get more gold to buy a sick upgrade for my wd and blizzard gave me some crit chance lacuni prowlers with dex and vit

ty to the rng gods


----------



## rationalthinking

What time are the servers going down today?

EDIT:

Just posted on the site.



The Infernal Machine


----------



## Fr0sty

3am pdt to 1pm pdt for us servers


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Oh that....
> I heard about it but never really messed around with it but from my understand was when you cast sweeping wind the skill basically takes a "screenshot" of your stats with the active weapon. A few of the top monks would use a fast offhand and cast sweeping winds when that was the active weapon so the attacks per tick were higher. I am not sure if the damage is actually part of the "screenshot" but the attack speed is for sure and would make it appear to be doing more damage with more attacks per tick since the numbers flying off are just clumps of a few hits per tick.
> You can test it with getting a mace and a dagger then look at your attacks per second in the stat window.
> Edit:
> Forgot to add its the same if you use the combination strike passive you are better off to build that then cast sweeping winds.


Attacks per second does not affect the "snap shot" of sweeping wind after it is calculated, only effects the initial damage calculation. The only thing that attack speed effects after the activation is if you have a rune that procs, such as cyclone, because attack speed wil proc CC faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 3am pdt to 1pm pdt for us servers


WTH?! It's going to be down for 10 hours?!


----------



## Fr0sty

92k dps unbuffed









and i am still looking for upgrades at the moment

completly broke.. but i am sitting at 98k dps with my daily gears.. if i switch to dps gears i break the 100k unbuffed barrier

LOL 2 lacuni prowlers within 2hours of each other

+ my 3rd skorn and a crappy 2hander legend all in one run


----------



## TheYonderGod

^Mr Legendary -.-

I got an Echoing Fury
~1170DPS, 150+ Dex and Vit, 2.9% life leech
Now I'm almost 50k dps while maintaining 1100+ resist


----------



## FlawleZ

Just picked up a Chantodo's Force. Little over 60K DPS with 1100 resists. Too bad Prismatic Armor is getting nerfed.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> What time are the servers going down today?
> EDIT:
> Just posted on the site.
> 
> The Infernal Machine


cant wait for this... gives more of a reason to farm... and its cool how you have to get the keys each time you want to try it!
not like whimsey which u can go to anytime and gets boring after a run... lol


----------



## Rust1d?

From what I hear 1.05 is not going to bring me back. Currently playing Torchlight 2 and it is such a good game. I may come back to Diablo 3 once they move over to a skill tree based system and not having damage based off your weapon.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> From what I hear 1.05 is not going to bring me back. Currently playing Torchlight 2 and it is such a good game. I may come back to Diablo 3 once they move over to a skill tree based system and not having damage based off your weapon.


I agree TL2 is an awesome game! Didn't really start playing it until I got a texture mod... but thats beside the point.

However, D3 is a great game too IMO. Obviously there are basic things I don't like. Primarily, if you want to try a new build, it has nothing to do with your stats or skills to be effective, its all based on your gear. BUT, drop rates are better now and you can farm gold easily.

Anyway, nice knowing you here lol. You won't be coming back. But I do have to say the game is moving in the right direction.


----------



## jbobb

I didn't play on the PTR at all, so can anyone suggest what MP I may be able to play at comfortably?

Right now I have ~67k dps with ~40k life. If I switch out my rings I would have ~73k dps with ~36k life (all unbuffed), but lose 14% MF. Armor is ~3744 and average resist is around 490.

Character is a WD by the way.

Thanks

EDIT: Wish I could have some of that luck you guys have been having with legendaries. About half the ones I have found have all been the same crap. 2 of my last 3 were both Gladiator Gauntlets.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I didn't play on the PTR at all, so can anyone suggest what MP I may be able to play at comfortably?
> Right now I have ~67k dps with ~40k life. If I switch out my rings I would have ~73k dps with ~36k life (all unbuffed), but lose 14% MF. Armor is ~3744 and average resist is around 490.
> Character is a WD by the way.
> Thanks


Do you get 1 shotted with 490 Resist and 3700 armor?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Do you get 1 shotted with 490 Resist and 3700 armor?


No. I stand up pretty decent so far and have been farming Act 3 for quite a while. Yes, I do die, but not enough to lose money on repairs. I may have been one shotted from bosses before a few times, but I have my Spirit Vessel skill that usually saves me when that happens.

Here is my profile...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> No. I stand up pretty decent so far and have been farming Act 3 for quite a while. Yes, I do die, but not enough to lose money on repairs. I may have been one shotted from bosses before a few times, but I have my Spirit Vessel skill that usually saves me when that happens.
> Here is my profile...
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963


You should be OK up to MP6, maybe even 7, but you will need a lot more resistances to farm 7 and higher effectively. Near the end of PTR, it felt like they buffed the difficulty levels of MP6 and later. For me, I can't even properly use my CM build anymore. Now, I have to kite again and I remember now why I stopped kiting.


----------



## Bassdoken

What's going on here? I launch the game, and it's updating? Awww yeah









105 is so much better than 104 imo. My DH feels so much less of a b****, mostly because the build I use on the PTR scales down very well if you have okay gear (like I do). I can pretty much faceroll right through MP3 and MP4, and some bosses I can do on MP5 (if I use smoke screen when I'm supposed to).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> What's going on here? I launch the game, and it's updating? Awww yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 105 is so much better than 104 imo. My DH feels so much less of a b****, mostly because the build I use on the PTR scales down very well if you have okay gear (like I do). I can pretty much faceroll right through MP3 and MP4, and some bosses I can do on MP5 (if I use smoke screen when I'm supposed to).


I haven't tried the PTR at all, hopefully things aren't too rough for my monk. Anyone got a link to what you need to do for the infernal machine stuff, and what it (potentially) gives you?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You should be OK up to MP6, maybe even 7, but you will need a lot more resistances to farm 7 and higher effectively. Near the end of PTR, it felt like they buffed the difficulty levels of MP6 and later. For me, I can't even properly use my CM build anymore. Now, I have to kite again and I remember now why I stopped kiting.


I highly doubt this in every manner. I can barely manage Inferno Act 3 as is. I couldn't kill Diablo in Act 4 even alone. DX

Oddly enough HE wasn't the problem... or should I say she? You know, because of using Leah as a vessel? Anyway, the shadow clones were the killers. >.o


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I haven't tried the PTR at all, hopefully things aren't too rough for my monk. Anyone got a link to what you need to do for the infernal machine stuff, and what it (potentially) gives you?


From Blizzards site...

Source
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Components
> To craft the Infernal Machine, players will first need to collect four components from powerful Keywardens in each Act of Inferno:
> -The Key of Destruction will drop from Odeg the Keywarden in Act I - Fields of Misery
> -The Key of Hate will drop from Sokahr the Keywarden in Act II - Dahlgur Oasis
> -The Key of Terror will drop from Xah'Rith the Keywarden in Act III - Stonefort
> -The Infernal Machine Blacksmithing Plans will drop from Nekarat the Keywarden in Act IV - Silver Spire Level 1
> 
> Each component will be considered "Bind on Account," meaning they can be used by any
> character on your Battle.net account.
> Players will be able to encounter the Keywardens in any difficulty, but only in Inferno and with a full five stacks of Nephalem Valor will they have a chance to drop pieces of the Infernal Machine. While Monster Power is not required, each level will increase the drop rate of both the keys and the plans by 10%, all the way up to a guaranteed 100% drop chance at Monster Power 10.
> 
> The Device
> After all the components have been collected, they can be assembled in town at the Blacksmith. Your Blacksmith will need to be level 10 in order to learn the Legendary plans, and he'll require 12,000 gold to forge the device in his furnaces.
> 
> Once crafted, the Infernal Machine will remain in your inventory until activated.
> Once assembled, the powers of the Infernal Machine can only be unleashed in one location -- a cellar in New Tristram known simply as the Heretic's Abode. To activate the device, enter the cellar (located just behind Brother Malachi the Healer) and right-click the item in your inventory. This will summon an ominous red portal that will lead you to a demonic realm where you'll be pitted against a pair of Sanctuary's most nefarious villains.
> 
> In order to access the Heretic's Abode, players will need to set their quests to "Act I - Return to Tristram."
> Activating the Infernal Machine will also destroy it, so to open another portal, you must craft the device anew. This process will include recollecting each of the three wardens' keys as well paying another 12,000 gold to the Blacksmith. (Don't worry about the plans -- once you've trained your Blacksmith, they will remain available in your crafting list for use at any time.)
> 
> The Bosses
> Those brave enough to step through the Infernal Machine's ominous output will be transported to one of three randomly selected Realms of Pure Evil, where a predetermined pair of bosses awaits:
> In the Realm of Discord, King Leoric and Maghda guard the Royal Crypts.
> 
> In the Realm of Chaos, Ghom and Rakanoth defend the Larder.
> 
> Finally, in the Realm of Turmoil, Siege Breaker and Zoltun Kulle protect the Edge of the Abyss.
> 
> In terms of difficulty, the encounters will be about as challenging as the Diablo fight in Inferno, and each "uber" boss will retain their full arsenal of base spells and abilities. Many of the abilities are more powerful, and certain bosses have even come up with new tricks to test those who dare to enter their domain.
> If you happen to fall while battling one these Infernal foes, don't worry -- as long as you don't leave your game session, you can release and restart the encounter at any time by clicking on the very same portal you created. Similarly, even after both bosses have been slain, your portal will remain active in the Heretic's Abode until your game session has ended, which means that if you're out of inventory space, you're welcome to leave and return without losing your loot.
> (Please note that you cannot be sent to the same Realm of Pure Evil twice in a single game session. This means that if you create or have access to four or more Infernal Machine devices, in order to use all of them, you'll need to start up a brand new game once you've opened up three portals.)
> 
> The Rewards
> For successfully defeating a boss pair, players will be rewarded with extra items and gold. In addition, they will also have a chance to harvest demonic organs from each of their fallen foes, which can be used to create a Legendary item of unique power: the Hellfire Ring.
> Three organ pieces will be needed to forge the Hellfire Ring:
> The Writhing Spine, which drops from King Leoric or Maghda in the Realm of Discord
> The Devil's Fang, which drops from Ghom or Rakanoth in the Realm of Chaos
> The Vengeful Eye, which drops from Siegebreaker or Zoltun Kulle in the Realm of Turmoil
> Similar to the wardens' keys, a full five stacks of Nephalem Valor will be required for the organ pieces to drop, and each level of Monster Power will increase their drop rate by 10%.
> 
> Each time you wish to craft a Hellfire Ring, you will need to present all three organ pieces
> as well as 15,000 gold to the Jeweler.
> Once all of the organs have been collected, they can be combined at the Jeweler using a new design available for purchase from Squirt the Peddler. This design will teach your level 10 Jeweler four variations of the ring: the Hellfire Ring of Intelligence, the Hellfire Ring of Strength, the Hellfire Ring of Dexterity, and the Hellfire Ring of Vitality. Depending on which variation you choose, your ring will be guaranteed to roll one primary stat with a set value range of 170-200.
> In addition to the guaranteed primary stat, each ring will always have the following:
> +35% Experience
> +4 Random Magical Properties
> No Level Requirement
> Bind on Account
> Chance to launch an explosive Hellfire ball when you attack
> The Hellfire Ring will be considered Unique-Equipped, which means that players can only wear one at a time. Your followers will be able to equip the ring, however, and given the boost to experience and absence of a level requirement, the rings make excellent heirlooms to be passed down to each of your alts. If you no longer find the need for one of your rings, simply salvage it for materials at your local Blacksmith. So create one or create more -- the choice is up to you!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I highly doubt this in every manner. I can barely manage Inferno Act 3 as is. I couldn't kill Diablo in Act 4 even alone. DX
> Oddly enough HE wasn't the problem... or should I say she? You know, because of using Leah as a vessel? Anyway, the shadow clones were the killers. >.<


What are you doubting? I've played with him several times. I can vouch for him he has a solid CM build on his Wiz. One of the better ones that I've seen in fact.


----------



## mav2000

Just downloaded patch 1.05....

I hope this ends the PTR and we have Monster Damage...


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What are you doubting? I've played with him several times. I can vouch for him he has a solid CM build on his Wiz. One of the better ones that I've seen in fact.


That's a Witch Doctor that was linked. >_> Not a Wizard.







I never commented on his Wizard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I highly doubt this in every manner. I can barely manage Inferno Act 3 as is. I couldn't kill Diablo in Act 4 even alone. DX
> Oddly enough HE wasn't the problem... or should I say she? You know, because of using Leah as a vessel? Anyway, the shadow clones were the killers. >.o


It really depends on how well he dodges things, which given the server side hitboxes, can be fairly up in the air at times. Currently Inferno Act 3 in 104 is about MP2-3 in 105. If he is farming Act 3 with relative ease, that puts his ability at about MP4-5 with MP6 being challenging. MP7 is possible, but again it all comes down to kiting ability.

Also, I never bother fighting with my Shadow. I just run away from the shadows until their timer runs out and they disappear.







Bosses were never the challenge, just the end of the journey. I find elite packs more challenging than bosses who just really only have a ton of life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What are you doubting? I've played with him several times. I can vouch for him he has a solid CM build on his Wiz. One of the better ones that I've seen in fact.


I think he was talking about the guy playing WD playing in MP6 or 7 in the oncoming patch. High end CM wizards go up to MP8 usually before hitting the efficiency wall and godly wizards can grind through MP10. Currently the only people that can really farm anything beyond MP9 with efficiency is godly WW barbs.


----------



## Mattbag

Man I wish I didn't have to work at night today, I wont get a chance to play untill tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Man I wish I didn't have to work at night today, I wont get a chance to play untill tomorrow afternoon!


I work graves my man. I feel you. And the darn servers are STILL down for me... had class for I guess the small time frame they were up when everyone was on...


----------



## StaticFX

Downloading now! Cant wait!!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

WOW has the US been down pretty much all day? Guess no one will be able to get a leg up on me since I can't play till much later today


----------



## Fr0sty

it keeps saying the game is up to date.. yet its obvious its not


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. damn you blizz...

Updated to 1.05.. launched it.. and..... cant log in??? battle net down.... look at the little "News" window,
they changed from 1 PDT to 3PDT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOOOOO thats 6 oclock for me! Now i cant try it till later... if at all tonight!










boooo! lol


----------



## rationalthinking

Still not up yet.. blah. 1530CST already
Quote:


> Updated to 1.05.. launched it.. and..... cant log in??? battle net down.... look at the little "News" window,
> they changed from 1 PDT to 3PDT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh damn, I see. 1800CST


----------



## Fr0sty

lol @ blizz for pulling a blizz


----------



## HardwareDecoder

asia and EU are up though, what gives?


----------



## Derko1

....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> asia and EU are up though, what gives?


yeah but they dont have the patch yet

so they are still on 1.0.4


----------



## calavera

so they moved it to 3pm eh?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> asia and EU are up though, what gives?


I'm wondering if they get patched after? According to the server status they have been up all day....at least everytime I checked it anyways.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> asia and EU are up though, what gives?


asians sell the most gold?

May sound like a dick, but im glad this is happening. I have a paper due by midnight that i'm working on like a mad man and if the servers were up i would... not be doing the paper... haha


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> asians sell the most gold?
> May sound like a dick, but im glad this is happening. I have a paper due by midnight that i'm working on like a mad man and if the servers were up i would... not be doing the paper... haha


glad its happening too im hanging out with the wife for her birthday haha so i cant play till late tonight


----------



## jbobb

Begins it is not up now, my guess is that it will get delayed again. Either it comes up 15-30 minutes before their deadline or it goes on another 2 hours. Hope I'm wrong.

EDIT: Guess I was just off a bit. I'm in now!


----------



## Crazy9000

Incase any noobs like me get confused, you do have to enable the monster power in the options to be able to see the option for it.

Also if anyone else is crazy enough to try it- there is no starting stutter at all if you make a 12gb RAMdisk and put the game in it... cutting it pretty close though, with a 12gb disk I've got 125MB free.


----------



## Agueybana_II

So played for 20-30 minutes from Turning tide to Ghom 2 leg and 2 set items never had set items mf about 211 with 2 stack. Didn't die once, think it might be too much if drop rate is too high, elite not as strong or hard to kill but then again it might be just my lucky only day.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am done with this game for now until they buff wizards again.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> So played for 20-30 minutes from Turning tide to Ghom 2 leg and 2 set items never had set items mf about 211 with 2 stack. Didn't die once, think it might be too much if drop rate is too high, elite not as strong or hard to kill but then again it might be just my lucky only day.


Lol, blizz can never win. At first people complained that they cant farm their own gear. And now some will complain that drops are too high. Drops being high is a good thing. Sorry botters and (every other curse word that i will get reprimanded on here for). Your days are done unless you want to quadruple your work load and do so for pennies.









On another note. I played for 5 minuted, got my stacks in festering, went straight to misery, and

From the key warden.

Guess if he's not gonna drop me a key that will work. Maybe its just a "welcome to the new patch all you returning players who were so pissed at us before" thing.


----------



## criznit

Could someone give me a quick price estimate on this Cleave Bite


----------



## Crazy9000

IDK if stuff like that is worth the AH slot really... you could try 500 or 1000 and hope someone buys it. I guess you can always cancel if they don't by the time you find something else to throw up.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> IDK if stuff like that is worth the AH slot really... you could try 500 or 1000 and hope someone buys it. I guess you can always cancel if they don't by the time you find something else to throw up.


Thanks for the response. I guess I will just npc it


----------



## TheYonderGod

This is so much harder than it was on the PTR -.- Why do they test it on the PTR if they don't even use what they tested?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> This is so much harder than it was on the PTR -.- Why do they test it on the PTR if they don't even use what they tested?


seems the same to me?

side note I love this new patch 2 sets in an hr chyea. 1 talrashas off key warden 1 bulkathos wep off a elite pack


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> seems the same to me?
> side note I love this new patch 2 sets in an hr chyea. 1 talrashas off key warden 1 bulkathos wep off a elite pack


Unless they changed the PTR after I tried it, it is way harder. I tried the PTR when I had like 20-30k DPS (I'm at 50k now) and I could just blow through everything in mp7/8 barely even slower than 1.0.4, now I'm on mp5 and everything is killing me fast and taking forever to kill.


----------



## Fr0sty

12 legendaries so far and i am not stopping


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Unless they changed the PTR after I tried it, it is way harder. I tried the PTR when I had like 20-30k DPS (I'm at 50k now) and I could just blow through everything in mp7/8 barely even slower than 1.0.4, now I'm on mp5 and everything is killing me fast and taking forever to kill.


when did you try it because i was on like 2 days ago and it was same as it is now


----------



## calavera

my VERY FIRST SET ITEM EVER. 320 hours of game play.. finally!










Price check please?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> when did you try it because i was on like 2 days ago and it was same as it is now


A couple weeks ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> my VERY FIRST SET ITEM EVER. 320 hours of game play.. finally!
> 
> Price check please?


A lot. Look it up on the auction house, they even added an option to make it easier, right click and search for similar items.


----------



## FlawleZ

Found a good set of Lacuni's. I'm content for my first night on 1.05.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

somehow it didnt update my last purchase into my btag profile page









oh well

101k dps unbuffed

got a sick tal rasha with a load of %life

so once i start stacking a bit more vit my life will skyrocket


----------



## HardwareDecoder

got a hellfire alrdy it sucks tho


----------



## francesthemutes

I don't understand why they made Monster Power as an option to enable when it's already an option to begin with when you select a quest. People who don't read patch notes aren't going to even know that Monster Power is a new feature.


----------



## MaxFTW

lolololololololol

Act 1 inferno power level 10

zombie touches me and im dead :3


----------



## Crazy9000

Sell everything ASAP guys, there's going to be a flood on the market with all these drops people are getting.


----------



## Tiger S.

We farmed MP7 act 3 pretty easily last night. 10 was doable but I end up with carpal tunnel after a few stacks.


----------



## FlawleZ

Nice set of gear. Just hit 60 yesterday with my WD and really liking the nuke play style. And since Wiz has been nerfed to death. I'll likely just move my gear over to WD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Nice set of gear. Just hit 60 yesterday with my WD and really liking the nuke play style. And since Wiz has been nerfed to death. I'll likely just move my gear over to WD.


Wizard's Plan B!


----------



## jbobb

So far the increased drop rate of legendaries and sets is spot on......twice the drop rate of nothing is still nothing.









Only played about an 1.5 hours so far though with the new patch. Wish I could have played right after it was done beings it seemed like everyone was getting a lot then.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So far the increased drop rate of legendaries and sets is spot on......twice the drop rate of nothing is still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only played about an 1.5 hours so far though with the new patch. Wish I could have played right after it was done beings it seemed like everyone was getting a lot then.


nothing in 1.5 hrs is nothing to complain about ...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So far the increased drop rate of legendaries and sets is spot on......twice the drop rate of nothing is still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only played about an 1.5 hours so far though with the new patch. Wish I could have played right after it was done beings it seemed like everyone was getting a lot then.


I hope the drop rate doesn't go down







. I found a crappy unique last night, but it's the third one I've ever gotten... was hoping prices would get cut in half and I could afford some nice stuff.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> nothing in 1.5 hrs is nothing to complain about ...


Ya, I know. I really didn't expect much, but it seemed that people were finding quite a bit yesterday after the patch within the first 30 minutes of playing. I don't want the drop rates to be too high though otherwise prices will plummet.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Ya, I know. I really didn't expect much, but it seemed that people were finding quite a bit yesterday after the patch within the first 30 minutes of playing. I don't want the drop rates to be too high though otherwise prices will plummet.


I hope they do plummet it will make the game more fun


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Ya, I know. I really didn't expect much, but it seemed that people were finding quite a bit yesterday after the patch within the first 30 minutes of playing. I don't want the drop rates to be too high though otherwise prices will plummet.


What's wrong with prices plummeting? Then lower end uniques won't be worth much, it'll just be the perfects that fetch a high price... but you'll still on average find about the same worth of stuff as you did before. You'll just be tossing something that used to be worth 10mill because it's common now. There will always be good items to find with how many variable stats everything has.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Ya, I know. I really didn't expect much, but it seemed that people were finding quite a bit yesterday after the patch within the first 30 minutes of playing. I don't want the drop rates to be too high though otherwise prices will plummet.


Just how is that a bad thing? Loot and AH have been the biggest issues with this game. In a game with no real multiplayer incentive or real sense of community, the AH and economy should be at the bottom of Blizzard's list of concerns if they are genuinely trying to improve the game. If the prices plummet, then that will lead to 2 things:

1. Players become less dependent on AH as high end gear becomes more attainable in game
2. High end gear becomes more affordable for those looking for specific gear to match specific builds

Also, if prices do plummet, botters and farmers will be put out of business as well, which is great news in itself. Also, with prices plummeting, it would give reason for legit players to use gold find gear as well. Right now short of trying to sell gold for real money, gold finding is pretty much pointless as it is easier to just find an item and selling it instead.


----------



## Sainesk

this made me lol:
Quote:


> Fixed a bug with Nagelring and Unity legendary rings which caused them to not drop


Like most of the other changes though, like marking Legendary drops (probably missed a few in Act 2 thanks to the color...) and below iLvl 58 no longer dropping in Inferno.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So at the urging of my roommate (he is a WW barb so screw him







) I reinstalled D3 to check what I would need to be able to use my CM build. So far, I have decided upon the following:

- MF gear substitute be damned as I need to focus on surviving now and need my better gear without the MF
- I need far more IAS than I need CC (chance of critical hit as opposed to crowd control) or LoH
- I will need to choose between Blackthorne's belt and my old huge vitality buff belt
- I will need to choose between IK boots and Sage Seekers.
- I will need to swap out Tele or Energy Armor for Slow Time-Stretch Time bubble

Here is my profile guys. See if you can advise me on what I need to focus on tweaking first.









EDIT: Disregard the gloves for now. My actual ones are 101 int, 78 AR, 56(?) CD, and 9% CC.


----------



## likethegun

I played for probably about 4 hours yesterday. Averaged more than 1 legend an hour playing on MP5 with a lot of MF. Found:

- Tal Rasha's Allegiance
- Fist of Az' Turasq
- Last Breath
- Stormshield
- Hellcat Waistguard

Also got one hellfire ring.

I think the key is to just farm ubers and keywardens on high difficulties. This allows you to have like 500 MF.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> nothing in 1.5 hrs is nothing to complain about ...


Well then how about nothing in 9 hours







Played from the minute the servers came back up till 1am and all I found were gladiator gauntlets while my friend got 3 legendary, two of which are set items


----------



## EVILNOK

I hadn't logged in to D3 since August. I checked my paypal last night and I had 2 deposits from Blizzard (RMAH was only thing this paypal account was used for) on the 13th of this month. I was kind of puzzled since I hadn't been on in so long I knew I hadn't had anything up so sale. I logged in today just to double check and make sure. My last RMAh sale was something like August 19th. I received payment for it 2-3 days later. I still can't figure out why/how I had a deposit from Blizz 4 days ago. It was under $10 total but it still makes me wonder where it came from.







Has anyone else had anything like this happen?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Well then how about nothing in 9 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played from the minute the servers came back up till 1am and all I found were gladiator gauntlets while my friend got 3 legendary, two of which are set items


So you did get a legendary in 9 hours, it just happened to be crap. You know how many DAYS straight i've gone getting no legends in 1.04 ? / the time I got 30+ bad ones in a row?

QQ


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Nice set of gear. Just hit 60 yesterday with my WD and really liking the nuke play style. And since Wiz has been nerfed to death. I'll likely just move my gear over to WD.


with the new lowered cooldown on pile on it also create another possible high dps nuke skill for wd's

have fun with your wd and if you have any questions just ask


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So you did get a legendary in 9 hours, it just happened to be crap. You know how many DAYS straight i've gone getting no legends in 1.04 ? / the time I got 30+ bad ones in a row?
> QQ


I feel ya. Before that I had not seen a legendary in a couple weeks. Found a Natalya's Reflection so far today. My first set item ever.

On a side note, Siegebreaker reflects damage now? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I feel ya. Before that I had not seen a legendary in a couple weeks. Found a Natalya's Reflection so far today. My first set item ever.
> On a side note, Siegebreaker reflects damage now? Anyone else notice this?


did since atleast 1.04


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Got you beat.


Is that a Demon Hunter? I am so glad I chose the Demon Hunter Class instead of the Wizard


----------



## nerdybeat

I really really don't want to hang up my Wiz... but I am more and more tempted the more I play 1.05. I have a 60 barb and 50 WD.. I need to get my wiz to 2.4+aps, 45%+ crit to be viable for CM/WW to just run MP6/7. Ugh so torn.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> On a side note, Siegebreaker reflects damage now? Anyone else notice this?


As Hardware Decoder said, it did before, BUT if you're a monk or DH, 1.0.5 made it so you can't dodge reflect damage, or elemental stuff like molten, plague, etc


----------



## DoomDash

I've found 8 legendaries since the patch. 1 item away from my hellfire ring finally.


----------



## Bassdoken

I really want a Manticore, but everything is stupidly overpriced in the AH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I found this gem today.


----------



## DoomDash

That's an awesome ring ---^.

I made this today! I got really lucky on the order of getting parts and the drops. I only missed out on two total. Not sure how good it is compared to the best rolls, but it seems nice ( above average STR ).










On character:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

(Hmm for some reason the site didnt update yet )


----------



## calavera

Are sockets a random stat on those rings? If so very nice ring


----------



## DoomDash

I believe so yeah. I want crit chance and crit dmg tho.


----------



## getxclean

anyone up for some mp5 uber boss runs, i have 2 infernal machines, message im online now! getxclean#1712

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/getxclean-1712/hero/2923020

thats my character, so i guess have decent dps?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

CHYEA!!!!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I really want a Manticore, but everything is stupidly overpriced in the AH.


with the doubled drop rate you could actually find it on your own if you have the time and dedication and of course patience
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> CHYEA!!!!


sick ring


----------



## mav2000

Nice ring there...

Did a few quick runs of around 2-3 hours yesterday, but didnt get anything. Was on monster level 3 with a total of 240 MF. Mainly Act 1.

Act 1 is not so easy anymore with the difficulty stepped up to Level 3. I could breeze through it earlier, but now I get killed once in a way.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> with the doubled drop rate you could actually find it on your own if you have the time and dedication and of course patience
> sick ring


it's not bad at all but I really want one

attack speed
fire res
all res
crit chance


----------



## calavera

Laggy as hell all of a sudden. The damn game froze and now we're debating whether to leave or not. All we can do is chat. ML6 with 5 stacks.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> it's not bad at all but I really want one
> attack speed
> fire res
> all res
> crit chance


a ring like this would be pretty sweet without a doubt


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> a ring like this would be pretty sweet without a doubt


I just got a third one, logged off before taking ss but its

200 dex,
cold res I think.
47% crit
12%mf
whatever else

so it's a good one for follower atleast since my first one wasn't even worthy of a follower using it and my second one will do fine for my use till I get the perfect one


----------



## StaticFX

Can someone else confirm these 2 things?

1. Fighting maghna is terrible. The game gets really jumpy and jittery. Not rubber banding but like freezing. Outside maghna is fine, just in her room.

2. Chat scroll!!! One click shoots way up and way down! I can't just go up a few line to see what I missed!

Thanks!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Can someone else confirm these 2 things?
> 1. Fighting maghna is terrible. The game gets really jumpy and jittery. Not rubber banding but like freezing. Outside maghna is fine, just in her room.
> 2. Chat scroll!!! One click shoots way up and way down! I can't just go up a few line to see what I missed!
> Thanks!


2. No, it works fine to me.


----------



## jbobb

My one legendary I found since patch so far. At first look I though it was worthless, but it has a 7.3m current bid on it right now. Guess it is pretty good for having a level 30 requirement.



Also, I spent quite a bit of time getting the stuff for the infernal machine portal. Then decided to create the portal and kill some ubers. I was playing on MP3 and did not have much problems getting the ingredients, but had no chance at killing them (Siegebreaker/Kulle).







Guess I should have been smart and lowered the MP before I wasted the device.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Can someone else confirm these 2 things?
> 1. Fighting maghna is terrible. The game gets really jumpy and jittery. Not rubber banding but like freezing. Outside maghna is fine, just in her room.
> 2. Chat scroll!!! One click shoots way up and way down! I can't just go up a few line to see what I missed!
> Thanks!


2. yes, it must be a bug or something. Its annoying


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Can someone else confirm these 2 things?
> 1. Fighting maghna is terrible. The game gets really jumpy and jittery. Not rubber banding but like freezing. Outside maghna is fine, just in her room.
> 2. Chat scroll!!! One click shoots way up and way down! I can't just go up a few line to see what I missed!
> Thanks!


1. can't comment
2. Yes it is driving me nuts


----------



## jbobb

Guessing something goofy is going on with the AH emails you get when you sell? It still shows processing in game when I check, so not sure what it will show when it is complete.



So, if something is messed up, I OWE $0.13 for selling something.









Pretty sure I had $2.25 for the price. No way I would set a wierd price like that.

Also, my Spectrum is up to a 12.6m bid now....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Guessing something goofy is going on with the AH emails you get when you sell? It still shows processing in game when I check, so not sure what it will show when it is complete.
> 
> So, if something is messed up, I OWE $0.13 for selling something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I had $2.25 for the price. No way I would set a wierd price like that.
> Also, my Spectrum is up to a 12.6m bid now....


I've sold a bunch of stuff on the RMAH. Proceeds are what you earned after all the fees, so you made 13 cents. Someone probably bid on it the lowest amount, and didn't buyout at $2 or whatever you put.

It takes awhile for the balance to go through, can take 3 or 4 days to go through sometimes.

Although I thought you couldn't sell an item for less then $1.25 lol... maybe something is messed up.

(edit) Here's an image of something I sold that processed properly to compare... the proceeds aren't in () so maybe it is saying you're 13 cents in the hole lol.


----------



## chrischoi

Anyone want to sell me gold? Lol.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Can someone else confirm these 2 things?
> 1. Fighting maghna is terrible. The game gets really jumpy and jittery. Not rubber banding but like freezing. Outside maghna is fine, just in her room.
> *2. Chat scroll!!! One click shoots way up and way down! I can't just go up a few line to see what I missed!*
> Thanks!


I can confirm #2 not sure about #1 though.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've sold a bunch of stuff on the RMAH. Proceeds are what you earned after all the fees, so you made 13 cents. Someone probably bid on it the lowest amount, and didn't buyout at $2 or whatever you put.
> It takes awhile for the balance to go through, can take 3 or 4 days to go through sometimes.
> Although I thought you couldn't sell an item for less then $1.25 lol... maybe something is messed up.
> (edit) Here's an image of something I sold that processed properly to compare... the proceeds aren't in () so maybe it is saying you're 13 cents in the hole lol.


I've sold quite a bit also on the RMHA. In fact, just sold something 2 days ago, but never got an email on that one for some reason. This is the first that I have got that shows a "negative" proceed. I have never priced anything lower than $2 and would never price something at an odd price like $1.06. Hope it is just a glitch with how the email went out. Guess I will just have to wait and see what happens. Besides, $0.19 is not 15% of what it shows. It would be 15% of a sale at $2.25 (15% of $1.25 after fee) like I thought I priced it at.

I also thought $1.25 was the lowest you could price something at. My bet is just a glitch and it will turn out fine. (crosses fingers).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I've sold quite a bit also on the RMHA. In fact, just sold something 2 days ago, but never got an email on that one for some reason. This is the first that I have got that shows a "negative" proceed. I have never priced anything lower than $2 and would never price something at an odd price like $1.06. Hope it is just a glitch with how the email went out. Guess I will just have to wait and see what happens. Besides, $0.19 is not 15% of what it shows. It would be 15% of a sale at $2.25 (15% of $1.25 after fee) like I thought I priced it at.
> I also thought $1.25 was the lowest you could price something at. My bet is just a glitch and it will turn out fine. (crosses fingers).


Just confirmed it does not let me put something lower then $1.25 in... I think that's to prevent this from happening.

It looks like what has happened is it sold for $2.25, took all the fees out, then put that as the price it sold for and took out the fees again.

$2.25- $1.00 transaction = 1.25... - 15% (.19) = $1.06

I would open a ticket about it with the transaction ID now, since it takes them a day or two to reply.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just confirmed it does not let me put something lower then $1.25 in... I think that's to prevent this from happening.
> It looks like what has happened is it sold for $2.25, took all the fees out, then put that as the price it sold for and took out the fees again.
> $2.25- $1.00 transaction = 1.25... - 15% (.19) = $1.06
> I would open a ticket about it with the transaction ID now, since it takes them a day or two to reply.


I think that is what happened also. I just created a ticket like you suggested. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## nerdybeat

Well I have accepted the changes to wizard and I can handle MP3/4 clears/key runs. I know I need to upgrade my AR and IAS, and maybe some crit/crit damage. EXP is awesome with MP. I have probably only actually played about 3-4 hours worth since patch, already gotten 2 paragon levels and a couple treats:



If the Vile Ward had VIT, it would be worth 20X as much. The ring is actually unmatched on the US AH, only one is better and it is the same with slightly better rolls and LOH at 200M.


----------



## Padunkadunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Well I have accepted the changes to wizard and I can handle MP3/4 clears/key runs. I know I need to upgrade my AR and IAS, and maybe some crit/crit damage. EXP is awesome with MP. I have probably only actually played about 3-4 hours worth since patch, already gotten 2 paragon levels and a couple treats:
> 
> 
> If the Vile Ward had VIT, it would be worth 20X as much. The ring is actually unmatched on the US AH, only one is better and it is the same with slightly better rolls and LOH at 200M. I am trying to get about 60M for this ring, as the crit damage and ias are pretty high rolls even for new jewelry. *If anyone wants to make an offer of these hit me up!*


"MOD EDIT: Please do note that the trading of Diablo 3 items here on OCN for real money, AND in-game currency, is prohibited. However, do note that you can still discuss items and the auction house, but you cannot make trades here on OCN!"


----------



## lckylocal

Finally a decent roll on a set item I can actually use:


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I think that is what happened also. I just created a ticket like you suggested. Better to be safe than sorry.


Well I just sold something and it did the same thing, so it must be reporting all the RMAH sales like that.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

just got this, search for the same stats on AH cheapest one is 650 million, I'm taking offers..... +10 discp is the important part w/ the other good rolls....


----------



## calavera

Need some awesome tankers for UBER boss hunts. Bring your own infernal machine, we'll open up 3 portals at once.
If you can handle MP4~5 please add me!!

calavera#1576


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> just got this, search for the same stats on AH cheapest one is 650 million, I'm taking offers..... +10 discp is the important part w/ the other good rolls....


650 Million.

Damn, i finished Inferno a few weeks after release (Before they patched it to make it easier) and the most expensive gear was around 20 million. It seems like the prices have skyrocketed since then







.
Sent from my mobile phone.


----------



## likethegun

I LOVE THE NEW PATCH! More legends than I know what to do with! Also just squeezed in 30 min of play time before coming to work tonight to snag an act 2 key, and wound up looting IK boots for my barb. Diggin it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Need some awesome tankers for UBER boss hunts. Bring your own infernal machine, we'll open up 3 portals at once.
> If you can handle MP4~5 please add me!!
> calavera#1576


LIKETHEGUN#1970. we do MP5-6 if your down. always nice to have an extra set of keys







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> 650 Million.
> Damn, i finished Inferno a few weeks after release (Before they patched it to make it easier) and the most expensive gear was around 20 million. It seems like the prices have skyrocketed since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Sent from my mobile phone.


On the contrary, despite what it may seem. The prices DID skyrocket, but now they are back WAY down. Actually, prices back then when you speak of were even higher than they are now because there was more botting and not so many people could farm act 3 where the good loot was (im talking like 2 weeks after release though, not like days after).

Prices now have actually plummeted. Only things still selling for that high are items with godly stats, because those are upgrades for the people with all the gold. Another note, the cheapest may be listed for 650 mil, but the last ones that sold probably werent anywhere near that high...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Well I have accepted the changes to wizard and I can handle MP3/4 clears/key runs. I know I need to upgrade my AR and IAS, and maybe some crit/crit damage. EXP is awesome with MP. I have probably only actually played about 3-4 hours worth since patch, already gotten 2 paragon levels and a couple treats:


Yeah man I feel you. Just gotta forget about the whole CM WW build for good. Now it's all about the hybrid CM builds... No matter what you do, CM WW is no longer viable in mp5+ if you don't want to die a bunch.

My wizard had high armor rolls on every piece of gear, all my resistances were between 900-1100, my CC was 53%, and my attack speed was between 2 and 2.2. My DPS around 50k, and still can't pull it off. I even tried sacrificing some things to test out what more attack speed would do... no avail. monsters at those levels hit right through diamond skin, and nothing you can do will keep entire huge mobs frozen permanently. There will always be a stray or two, or ranged, that will be able to hit right through your diamond skin.

I suppose you could try a 10 CC shield with crazy vit/res all/ block%/ armor get at least 20 apoc from weapon and hat, and the stupid energy twister CC affix on weapon and hat or something... and also stacking strength/vit/intel on ALL gear for extra resistance and armor... but even then i still dont see it being too viable. Its too circumstantial and fragile now, but as is obvious... that would be a very strict specific EXPENSIVE build, and you wouldn't even know for sure if it would work after buying all that gear lol.

I am disgusted with blizzard in how they decided to handle nerfing armor/resist buffs and nerfing dodge. It is completely ridiculous and served no purpose but to piss people off.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackbrennan2008*
> 
> 650 Million.
> Damn, i finished Inferno a few weeks after release (Before they patched it to make it easier) and the most expensive gear was around 20 million. It seems like the prices have skyrocketed since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Sent from my mobile phone.


nah prices are going down down down. But very good / rare roll stuff like that armor w/ +10 discp and other stats being high are still very valuable........


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I LOVE THE NEW PATCH! More legends than I know what to do with! Also just squeezed in 30 min of play time before coming to work tonight to snag an act 2 key, and wound up looting IK boots for my barb. Diggin it!
> LIKETHEGUN#1970. we do MP5-6 if your down. always nice to have an extra set of keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, despite what it may seem. The prices DID skyrocket, but now they are back WAY down. Actually, prices back then when you speak of were even higher than they are now because there was more botting and not so many people could farm act 3 where the good loot was (im talking like 2 weeks after release though, not like days after).
> Prices now have actually plummeted. Only things still selling for that high are items with godly stats, because those are upgrades for the people with all the gold. Another note, the cheapest may be listed for 650 mil, but the last ones that sold probably werent anywhere near that high...


yup there is now one with 10% life and similar stats for 300M buyout. I'm not sure what I want for mine







and yea this patch owns I found what 2 set items and 3-4 (crap as always) legends just today. I never get good legends it seems but I do get good sets some times

and calavera I sent you a request......


----------



## calavera

It seems they're doing some kind of maintenance. I can't log back in, but I'll add you tomorrow for sure.


----------



## EVILNOK

A few days ago I had 2 random deposits in my paypal from Blizzard for about $5. Hadn't played in about 2 months, logged in and my last RMAH sell was August 19th and I received that money 2-3 days later.The deposit was made Oct 13th. I waited a few days and ended up spending what little I had left over in the paypal account yesterday. Then tonight I get an email saying they made a mistake and randomly deposited money into my account and they would take it back out within 5 days.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

what will they do if ur acct is empty lol cry?


----------



## Fr0sty

hit the 300k buffed dps mark

5stack soul harvest,5stack gruesome feast + pierce the veil + slam dance big bad voodoo


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hit the 300k buffed dps mark
> 5stack soul harvest,5stack gruesome feast + pierce the veil + slam dance big bad voodoo


Nice! lol but why so many health potions on inventory??


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what will they do if ur acct is empty lol cry?


They will sell his character to an asian farmer to make up the defecit


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nice! lol but why so many health potions on inventory??


i hoard alot i guess


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i hoard alot i guess


lol. I guess I do too, but I keep them in my chest and only hold 100 stack on me so I can save room for all those legends we find


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what will they do if ur acct is empty lol cry?


I guess they'll have to.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> lol. I guess I do too, but I keep them in my chest and only hold 100 stack on me so I can save room for all those legends we find


you do have a good point

i'll have to clear out my inventory for the next farm run


----------



## jbobb

Didn't expect this when I first put it up for sale...



Now to find some real upgrades now.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Didn't expect this when I first put it up for sale...
> 
> Now to find some real upgrades now.


People got gold to spend! Also, that is the highest rainbow sword ive seen thus far. Pre-patch the highest dps they could roll was like 70 if that lol I don't remember... nice sale! I wouldn't mind having one simply for looksies on a toon. Not to mention 630 dps for lvl 30 is stupid lol.

where and under what circumstances did you find this BTW...? I almost even want to call you a liar haha, oh and not for the sale price, but for the legitimacy of the item.


----------



## Masked

I have to agree w/most of you...Patch 1.05 makes the game worth playing again, for me.

Finally finishing inferno...Could use some better gear in some slots but, having a Windforce drop for me was awesome...Good times.

Love the new drop rates...Can't comment on the monster level stuff because I'm not there yet but, definitely will be over the weekend!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have to agree w/most of you...Patch 1.05 makes the game worth playing again, for me.
> Finally finishing inferno...Could use some better gear in some slots but, having a Windforce drop for me was awesome...Good times.
> Love the new drop rates...Can't comment on the monster level stuff because I'm not there yet but, definitely will be over the weekend!


The monster power stuff is a bit off... Thought i was preparing well for the new patch dropping a 2-3 hundred mil on some new gear... Tested on PTR when they first released it and a few times subsequently... Seems like they made some DRASTIC changes just before the actual release... on PTR I was able to run mp6 and 7 extremely easily with my 100k dps monk. Now, I struggle even with mp6 with more than 1 player in the game. As expected, WW barbs are the only ones able to run mp10. Again, in PTR i was able to run mp10, only dying fairly often in elite fights with AoE affixes like molten, plagued or lightning. Now, I can't really even touch mp10...

Other than still seeing barbs over-excel even further in the new patch... and me wasting all that gold on my gear prepping for it just to have drop rates tank the market so I can't sell it for the same price to re-spec... it's amazing and moving in the right direction for sure! I really do love the new patch... just bummed out at seemingly last minute changes to the difficulties...

Oh, and they did go a little overboard with the armor skill nerfs. That really hurt my monk beyond anything they could have done considering we can't even dodge elemental anymore...


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> People got gold to spend! Also, that is the highest rainbow sword ive seen thus far. Pre-patch the highest dps they could roll was like 70 if that lol I don't remember... nice sale! I wouldn't mind having one simply for looksies on a toon. Not to mention 630 dps for lvl 30 is stupid lol.
> where and under what circumstances did you find this BTW...? I almost even want to call you a liar haha, oh and not for the sale price, but for the legitimacy of the item.


I decided to do a Whimsy Inferno run after I did a key run on Act 1. There was an elite pack of mini unicorns. I think they were called "Team Unicorn" and they dropped it. First time I have seen the mini unicorn pack in Whimsy and first time in a while I decided to go back. Guess it was worth it.

EDIT: When I searched the AH, there was one that had a slightly higher dps, but lower chance to blind.


----------



## Masked

This is going to sound a bit noobish but, I haven't played in a while...What's a "key run"?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> This is going to sound a bit noobish but, I haven't played in a while...What's a "key run"?


The new patch added something very similar to the ubers in d2, so you have to run keys to do them.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The new patch added something very similar to the ubers in d2, so you have to run keys to do them.


The infernal machine...Got it


----------



## perfectblade

i just bought d3 and i feel like this was one of my worst game buying choices ever. I bought it originally because I really liked the demon's souls series and i like clicky games (top-down strategy games more so). i read a couple reviews of d3 and they seemed fairly positive. i read a lot of negative testimonial from a lot of players, but i'd heard the same thing about sc2 (that it was dumbed down etc) and i still enjoyed sc2.

but i feel with d3 it just seems so bland and repetitive. the number of enemy types seems super limited (they seem to repeat a lot of enemy types, by just changing the color of the enemy type). the combat is pretty bland and the setting makes it seem as though it's not really a dungeon crawler at all.

my question to you is, do you think i'd like tl2, or will i hate all randomly generated dungeon crawling argps?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i just bought d3 and i feel like this was one of my worst game buying choices ever. I bought it originally because I really liked the demon's souls series and i like clicky games (top-down strategy games more so). i read a couple reviews of d3 and they seemed fairly positive. i read a lot of negative testimonial from a lot of players, but i'd heard the same thing about sc2 (that it was dumbed down etc) and i still enjoyed sc2.
> but i feel with d3 it just seems so bland and repetitive. the number of enemy types seems super limited (they seem to repeat a lot of enemy types, by just changing the color of the enemy type). the combat is pretty bland and the setting makes it seem as though it's not really a dungeon crawler at all.
> my question to you is, do you think i'd like tl2, or will i hate all randomly generated dungeon crawling argps?


I've pretty much stopped playing (and following) D3 since I got TL2. Now that a new patch is released, I might check it out again.

As for whether you'll like TL2, I'm not sure. I certainly enjoyed playing through TL2 though I couldn't help but feel the resemblance to D3 at certain points (the structure of the Acts and the key bosses).


----------



## Derko1

Just my 2 cents ... ARPGs are built on being repetitive. It's the ones that have a slight bit more of variety that are great. Also I don't think that there's any even remote comparison to demon souls. That's a third person game, while this is a top down view. Totally different mechanics. So that'd be like me saying I love Counter Strike so I will probably love Fallout 3. Not really comparable... know what I mean?

So yes, you probably simply just dislike ARPGs. So I'd skip T2.

Or just try the demo and decide for your self. From their site.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

D3 is a shining example of "rags to riches." I stumbled upon a set ring, Inna's chest piece, and a few other legendaries and all of a sudden, I am at 200M. I managed to snipe both a really nice Vile Ward (shoulders) for 27M and really nice Sage Seekers for 22M through bidding within the last 5 minutes, which allows me to put my IK boots up for sale. Yes, I know it is hilarious for a Wiz to be using IK set items, but it was better than my mediocre Sage Seekers at the time. Currently waiting for prices to drop more before I drop gold for a nice Witching Hour, either some Inna pants or Blackthorne pants, and a very nice Chantodo's Will.


----------



## chrischoi

I'm waiting for gold to drop even more. Then I'll buy.
There is a item site that sells for under .50 cents per million.

Once prices drop, I'm figuring it'll be .10 cents to .25 cents per million.

Then I'll just buy and use my crappy gear now. I don't play enough to gather gold.

Rather spend a couple bucks to buy gear.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

heres my latest. similar is cheapest 50 mil in ah / 59.99 on RMAH. prolly put it on RMAH



probably have to lower these to sell but oh well starting here.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> heres my latest. similar is cheapest 50 mil in ah / 59.99 on RMAH. prolly put it on RMAH
> 
> 
> 
> probably have to lower these to sell but oh well starting here.


What's your main?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What's your main?


??


----------



## chrischoi

Main class that you play?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Main class that you play?


Monk


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Main class that you play?
> 
> 
> 
> Monk
Click to expand...

Can you link your gear? Cool if I check it out?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Can you link your gear? Cool if I check it out?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072 for some reason my hellfire ring doesn't show up in the profile.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Monk


Has your DH been completely abandoned?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Can you link your gear? Cool if I check it out?
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KaRmA-1295/hero/19130072 for some reason my hellfire ring doesn't show up in the profile.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll check it out at home.

Where is everyone lvling up at?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has your DH been completely abandoned?


yes


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Thanks. I'll check it out at home.
> Where is everyone lvling up at?


Most people do Alkaizer runs. Best thing to do is find an MP level thats a good compromise on kill rate/experience for you.


----------



## Imglidinhere

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Imglidinhere-1101/hero/11405740

I need more life... but I can handle around Inferno Act 3 MP Level 3 on my own with relative ease... but I still need more HP. >.o


----------



## EGrackulate

Hi guys, just made an account here and this seems like an awesome community. I've been farming Monster Power 7 pretty easily and this seems like a cool place to chat about the game!


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Hi guys, just made an account here and this seems like an awesome community. I've been farming Monster Power 7 pretty easily and this seems like a cool place to chat about the game!


Let me guess... WW Barb?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Let me guess... WW Barb?










ahh ha ha. my money is on it! but only because of the "pretty easily" part. Then again, I can run mp7 solo OK, and I can faceroll mp6... but add another player or two, and its a diff story with molten. Any case, a WW barb is a WW barb and i'm more than happy to accomodate him in our runs schnitter lol.


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Let me guess... WW Barb?


Haha yup, there's no denying that the Barb is the most OP class in the game right now, even after 1.0.5.

Only downside is that the gear costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Haha yup, there's no denying that the Barb is the most OP class in the game right now, even after 1.0.5.
> Only downside is that the gear costs an arm and a leg.


True that. Gear is expensive. I sold a mediocre lvl 61 rare barb ring for 230 mil not too long ago lol. had IAS, CC, CD, res all, str and vit... but wasnt the highest rolls on any of them by any means.

I have a 60 barb, and seeing as how the "nerfs" they KIND of incorporated didn't effect barbs as much as they were speaking of... I am going to start gearing mine up for WW as well...

Another thing I noticed... the barb vit to armor passive was untouched... wth? Did they really need to take a dump on us monks like that? Hoping the new patch gives us something good... Monks were just fine as they were. They didn't need to touch anything.

Actually I got an idea! Reduce the channeling cost of tempest rush, increase proc rate, then let us gain spirit every time it crits!! It's genius! Oh, and give us life leech on our belts too... cause that would help with the invincibility, because 6% from weapons isn't quite enough with my 100k dps


----------



## Viviox

Hi guys,

I just start D3 due to the super sale on Toysrus for 10 bucks. Been playing with my first character, a wizard and just finish killing Diablo in Normal mode. I want to ask if anyone know a place where I can farm some money for better gears? I'm level 35 after killing Diablo. Should I go farm some money using MP on normal or just continue to level 60 and hopefully I can find something that can sell for lots of money?

After 18 hours of playing from beginning to the end, I only found 80k gold...That's pretty low considering I've spend most of it on the stupid Stash and crafting.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viviox*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I just start D3 due to the super sale on Toysrus for 10 bucks. Been playing with my first character, a wizard and just finish killing Diablo in Normal mode. I want to ask if anyone know a place where I can farm some money for better gears? I'm level 35 after killing Diablo. Should I go farm some money using MP on normal or just continue to level 60 and hopefully I can find something that can sell for lots of money?
> After 18 hours of playing from beginning to the end, I only found 80k gold...That's pretty low considering I've spend most of it on the stupid Stash and crafting.


First off, don't worry about crafting at this point. Blizzard still needs to work on the returns... The only crafting that is worth doing is gems, and in normal mode those don't cost very much.

Second, the best place to farm at those lower levels is act 3 beacon quest (i think its possibly the very first quest). Just start the light the signal fires quest and clear battle raiments to stonefort to raise catapults. This gives the best XP at this level (xp from quest + elites + all the monsters) because it's fast. Be sure to have a helm with a socket and put a ruby gem in it.

Third, i'm not sure if monster power level is available at those low levels if you don't have inferno unlocked on your account? ... I don't know, but if you DO have the option, then yes... beef up the monster power level because it gives you increased magic find and gold find. For gold farming, the best place is probably the towers in act 3 (right after you kill siegebreaker). Arreat crater 1 all the way to azmo.

Aaaaannnnd fourth, play public games. You will get A LOT more xp. just join public games at the start quest of lighting the signal fires like said.


----------



## TheYonderGod

LOLOLOLOL I just found 2 Skorns in less than 5 minutes!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> LOLOLOLOL I just found 2 Skorns in less than 5 minutes!


WHAAAAAT?!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> WHAAAAAT?!


Sadly the dex one is only like 1-1.5m on the auction house


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sadly the dex one is only like 1-1.5m on the auction house


Still though, it's the thought you found them so close together! I can't view pics on here at work. what are the stats of both of them??

I sacrificed sleep yesterday (havent slept fo 48 hours) just to play and farm... and although I found lacunis, a sunkeeper, more frostburn gauntlets, and another windforce... it seems like the drop rates were nerfed. It got so bad as killing ubers to only drop 3 rare items on mp5 with MAX mf. Then we were farming and elites would drop 1-2 rares sub lvl 63... and azmodan and zulten kulle bosses dropped 2 rares sub lvl 63...Some external force was def at work. I'm talking I had MAX mf... like 500% or something

on patch release up until a day ago... (during week days i presume and early morning/super late at night when not as many players on), I was averaging a legend an hour if not more with max MF in mp5-6


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Still though, it's the thought you found them so close together! I can't view pics on here at work. what are the stats of both of them??
> I sacrificed sleep yesterday (havent slept fo 48 hours) just to play and farm... and although I found lacunis, a sunkeeper, more frostburn gauntlets, and another windforce... it seems like the drop rates were nerfed. It got so bad as killing ubers to only drop 3 rare items on mp5 with MAX mf. Then we were farming and elites would drop 1-2 rares sub lvl 63... and azmodan and zulten kulle bosses dropped 2 rares sub lvl 63...Some external force was def at work. I'm talking I had MAX mf... like 500% or something
> on patch release up until a day ago... (during week days i presume and early morning/super late at night when not as many players on), I was averaging a legend an hour if not more with max MF in mp5-6


-1277 dps
164 str
337 dex
157 crit damage
99 bleed chance
socket

-1342 dps
329
138 crit
96 bleed
socket
5% WW crit chance

Edit: Soooo many legendaries!










Both amulets were from act II keywarden(one is just a brimstone but the other is my new MF amulet), IK was from first pack in act III key run.

Edit: and got a 200m bid on my shoulders, been trying to sell them on the rmah for $150 and slowly lowered it to $80 then decided to just move it to the gold ah, glad I did

















Great night


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/3381277

Made a couple of investments in boots and shoulders. Next up is Tal Rasha's chest piece and Witching Hour belt. Once I get sufficient IAS, I can abandon my current crap IAS rings to go back to my not as crappy normal rings.







All this, just to get back to my previous farming efficiency...







But hey! They buffed disintegrate right? Us wizards are all saved! Yay!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viviox*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I just start D3 due to the super sale on Toysrus for 10 bucks. Been playing with my first character, a wizard and just finish killing Diablo in Normal mode. I want to ask if anyone know a place where I can farm some money for better gears? I'm level 35 after killing Diablo. Should I go farm some money using MP on normal or just continue to level 60 and hopefully I can find something that can sell for lots of money?
> After 18 hours of playing from beginning to the end, I only found 80k gold...That's pretty low considering I've spend most of it on the stupid Stash and crafting.


Since you just started, my suggestion is to quit Wizard and play a Barbarian or Witch Doctor. D3 has been one sad patch of nerfs after another for Wizzies and Barbarians are apparently the heir to be for the game. There are also a ton of benefits playing barbs as well aside to being the game designer and therefore immune to most nerf raids:

- They have had and still have the best build in their WW build
- They only have to fight other barbarians for gear as they are the only class that uses strength
- They have the most damage mitigation right now since Monks took a huge hit
- They can use either shield or offhand weapon, which gives a lot of flexibility in terms of Life on Hit, Life Steal, or Critical Hit/Damage
- WotB: ToC allows you to be immune to any CC
- Only class that can viably farm MP10 at this point in time

Witch Doctors are also a good choice, because they are the hardest nukers in the game and you can use pets to act as your meat shields.


----------



## Crazy9000

I just found a new amulet, need to figure out a way to replace my LOH though







.



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852

Anyone have any ideas? Soo much damage xD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I just found a new amulet, need to figure out a way to replace my LOH though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852
> Anyone have any ideas? Soo much damage xD


You can swap out your Inna pants and swap in Blackthorne or get a new ring that has IAS.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can swap out your Inna pants and swap in Blackthorne or get a new ring that has IAS.


Yeah I've got some blackthorne pants... I guess I'd have to use those and get a new ring that has 200+ LOH to make up for it.


----------



## chrischoi

Best thing I've found is a Buriza.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just sniped a Witching Hour with 168 int, 9% ias, and 46% cd from the AH for 57M. Not sure how good of a deal it actually is, but most of them were going for 100+M buyouts.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just sniped a Witching Hour with 168 int, 9% ias, and 46% cd from the AH for 57M. Not sure how good of a deal it actually is, but most of them were going for 100+M buyouts.


Nice! I just snagged a CD Litany for 30 mil with the lowest listed being 80 mil, ditto on a cheap Nat's ring, I find its easiest to snipe items late at night, in the last minute or so.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Nice! I just snagged a CD Litany for 30 mil with the lowest listed being 80 mil, ditto on a cheap Nat's ring, I find its easiest to snipe items late at night, in the last minute or so.


Very nice! I really want to score an IAS Litany, but need to save up a lot more gold. Still sitting pretty on 88 mil right now with others owing me a collective debt of 5 mil. I really want to buy a nice Tal Rasha's Relentless Pursuit, but I am concerned that wizard may get nerfed even more. I wonder if it would benefit WD's as well. Hopefully I can ask Frosty about that later. I usually snipe by bidding the max I decided to pay for the item with about 5 minutes or left. If the bid is low enough and there is a lot of time left, I usually just bid the lowest value possible to keep an eye on it. Either way, my Wiz has been geared up a ton, though I am still not sure how far it is from my old build.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Very nice! I really want to score an IAS Litany, but need to save up a lot more gold. Still sitting pretty on 88 mil right now with others owing me a collective debt of 5 mil. I really want to buy a nice Tal Rasha's Relentless Pursuit, but I am concerned that wizard may get nerfed even more. I wonder if it would benefit WD's as well. Hopefully I can ask Frosty about that later. I usually snipe by bidding the max I decided to pay for the item with about 5 minutes or left. If the bid is low enough and there is a lot of time left, I usually just bid the lowest value possible to keep an eye on it. Either way, my Wiz has been geared up a ton, though I am still not sure how far it is from my old build.


OH YEA i owe you 3 mil lol. I don't have it Atm cause i forgot and upgraded some stuff.. I payed the guy i owed 25 mil to. Lol I told you i'd forget about 3 mil. Now that guy owes me 15 though so you'll have it soon









Oh and I got a nice witching hour for 100 mil, 145 int 100 vit, 67 dex 9 ias 37% crit dmg so i can use it on other classes also. and On that note I really want an IAS litany too as it's really the only thing gun has on me now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> OH YEA i owe you 3 mil lol. I don't have it Atm cause i forgot and upgraded some stuff.. I payed the guy i owed 25 mil to. Lol I told you i'd forget about 3 mil. Now that guy owes me 15 though so you'll have it soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I got a nice witching hour for 100 mil, 145 int 100 vit, 67 dex 9 ias 37% crit dmg so i can use it on other classes also. and On that note I really want an IAS litany too as it's really the only thing gun has on me now


Yes you do.







My only regret for this Witching Hour is that it has no vitality. Then again, my Blackthorne belt did not either and this Witching Hour did have 9% IAS and 46% CD which gave me a whopping 8.1K more damage.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea im glad I grabbed one with a nice 100 vit because I really needed it... I always had high % life but not enough vit to power it. Now I got almost 50k life and 75k dps pretty nice i'd say. with my life steal / 150 loh or so


----------



## criznit

My first legendary drop!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Found this today


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found this today


Woah, Zuni with crit, what's that bad boy worth?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Woah, Zuni with crit, what's that bad boy worth?


Per the current fluctuating economy, anywhere from 100M to 200M...


----------



## Fr0sty

didnt find anything in the past few days.. running with full mf that is around 450 to 500% depending on monster level

its as if they tuned down the drop rate on the last server maintenance ...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt find anything in the past few days.. running with full mf that is around 450 to 500% depending on monster level
> its as if they tuned down the drop rate on the last server maintenance ...


This...







Then again, yonder hadn't found a single rare for a few days after patch, and he has found more than he knows what to do with last day or two. Weird how this works... was runnin' mp6 with MAX MF (like 500%) and NOTHING the last day... well one legend... but nothing compared to what I was getting. And the only thing really of value I have found since release is my chantodo source and immortal kind boots. So i'm not complaining too much... well... I kind of am... but...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, yonder hadn't found a single rare for a few days after patch, and he has found more than he knows what to do with last day or two. Weird how this works... was runnin' mp6 with MAX MF (like 500%) and NOTHING the last day... well one legend... but nothing compared to what I was getting. And the only thing really of value I have found since release is my chantodo source and immortal kind boots. So i'm not complaining too much... well... I kind of am... but...


if i could even get a frostburn gauntlet i wouldnt complain.. but i dont even get those

LOL

but then again i'll probably find something huge soon and be happy


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if i could even get a frostburn gauntlet i wouldnt complain.. but i dont even get those
> LOL
> but then again i'll probably find something huge soon and be happy


yea I can't complain I found a nats i sold for 94.5 mil and a zuni armor for 65 mil also found crap innas pants from a resp chest. Finally got my witching hour Need MOAR DROPS


----------



## chrischoi

What should I do? WD became my main.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288

Can't find crap anywhere. Focus on one?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What should I do? WD became my main.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288
> Can't find crap anywhere. Focus on one?


I have i'd consider a pretty decently geared wiz... He is now garbage in my eyes... even around 80k dps and tons of resist... still sucks... anyway, I had and have a grip of gear. Have 3 lvl 60s... used to actively run 2 of them. Spent millions upon millions of gold on gear over time and making changes, yet still not where I want to be.

Anyway, I would suggest yes, just focus on one. That way you can make him the best you can and have an efficient farm machine. Then use your others to just have fun and run casually with friends and stuff and play different builds.

I need to make a few small changes to my monk so I can run mp7-8 effectively, then i'm going to basically just focus on my barb. I am seriously considering selling all my wiz gear though...


----------



## chrischoi

So I geared a Barb and it won't last a second...









64k DPS
Crit was 48% or something.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> So I geared a Barb and it won't last a second...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64k DPS
> Crit was 48% or something.


If you can, post a link to your profile. Also what MP lvl are you trying to run?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just found this. Seems like a pretty beastly WD offhand. Can anyone figure out the price for something like this?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just found this. Seems like a pretty beastly WD offhand. Can anyone figure out the price for something like this?


check for similar specs in the AH but yea thats pretty beast


----------



## blazed_1

Speaking of mojo's anyone know if this one is worth anything? Kind of hard to judge it going by whats on the AH but it does have decent stats and the highest added damage I see listed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Speaking of mojo's anyone know if this one is worth anything? Kind of hard to judge it going by whats on the AH but it does have decent stats and the highest added damage I see listed.


no crit chance makes it lose its value.. otherwise that would have been a 60 - 120m mojo

since theres no crit chance its probably within the 10 - 30m due to the high dmg range


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no crit chance makes it lose its value.. otherwise that would have been a 60 - 120m mojo
> since theres no crit chance its probably within the 10 - 30m due to the high dmg range


What about mine?


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Speaking of mojo's anyone know if this one is worth anything? Kind of hard to judge it going by whats on the AH but it does have decent stats and the highest added damage I see listed.


Very high damage and stats, but missing Crit. Your random rolls were Corpse Spiders and vit, and no one uses the former so that's a bit of a wasted stat.

So search only for the vit (160) and sort by minimum buyout, and keep going through pages until you find one which matches your damage.

I just searched and it looks like your mojo should be in the 40-50 mil zone. That should help you out.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Very high damage and stats, but missing Crit. Your random rolls were Corpse Spiders and vit, and no one uses the former so that's a bit of a wasted stat.
> So search only for the vit (160) and sort by minimum buyout, and keep going through pages until you find one which matches your damage.
> I just searched and it looks like your mojo should be in the 40-50 mil zone. That should help you out.


corpse spider isnt a random roll

its actually a guaranteed one

in his case the random roll were vit rolled twice

http://www.d3lexicon.com/item/manajumas-gory-fetch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What about mine?


the dmg range isnt that high

and that is what makes the value of a good wd off hand

but its still ok for a starting wd if you are still thinking of rerolling as wd


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> corpse spider isnt a random roll
> its actually a guaranteed one
> in his case the random roll were vit rolled twice


Corpse spiders is a random roll of 5. That's what I meant


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> So I geared a Barb and it won't last a second...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64k DPS
> Crit was 48% or something.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, post a link to your profile. Also what MP lvl are you trying to run?
Click to expand...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288

MP1. I went ahead and sold the IK stuff and the Nat's. I gave up.
My profile won't update.


----------



## RX7-2nr

The price of items in this game is ridiculous now. Decent items selling for a few million gold, really good items selling for hundreds of millions of gold. Gold sellers advertising gold for $.40/million. RMAH was a mistake and I will not buy anything off of it simply on principle.

Ive got a 60 WD that I enjoy playing but the cost of stuff is so prohibitive that you cannot gear up unless you just sit and no-life farm for 10 hours a day or just simply buy a crapload of gold with real money. Ive managed to farm myself to 3 million gold, but when weapons cost 100 million gold whats the point?

Buying your way to the top should not be part of a game designers plan.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> The price of items in this game is ridiculous now. Decent items selling for a few million gold, really good items selling for hundreds of millions of gold. Gold sellers advertising gold for $.40/million. RMAH was a mistake and I will not buy anything off of it simply on principle.
> Ive got a 60 WD that I enjoy playing but the cost of stuff is so prohibitive that you cannot gear up unless you just sit and no-life farm for 10 hours a day or just simply buy a crapload of gold with real money. Ive managed to farm myself to 3 million gold, but when weapons cost 100 million gold whats the point?
> Buying your way to the top should not be part of a game designers plan.


really? seems like im making money


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> really? seems like im making money


what are you talking about? You quoted my whole post and said something irrelevant.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

you complained about not being able to make money. You aren't doing it right


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you complained about not being able to make money. You aren't doing it right


Alright then Hero, go ahead and explain how you amass hundreds of millions of gold without farming for 10 hours a day or buying gold (legally or illegally) Luck is a factor that is beyond your control, so dont mention selling that one super duper item that you found for a bajillion gold. If you are talking about using a farming bot, have fun with that because thats not me. Cheating to win at an online video game is about one of the lamest things that a sad little nerd could do.

Fact is, even running around clearing act 2-3 inferno with 300% gold find, you will not make anything like that amount of gold- because I do it all the time. About the only thing you can do is hope to find something to sell for a hundred million gold, then youre set. The fact that that item will sell for so much is the problem to begin with.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Alright then Hero, go ahead and explain how you amass hundreds of millions of gold without farming for 10 hours a day or buying gold (legally or illegally) Luck is a factor that is beyond your control, so dont mention selling that one super duper item that you found for a bajillion gold. If you are talking about using a farming bot, have fun with that because thats not me. Cheating to win at an online video game is about one of the lamest things that a sad little nerd could do.
> Fact is, even running around clearing act 2-3 inferno with 300% gold find, you will not make anything like that amount of gold- because I do it all the time. About the only thing you can do is hope to find something to sell for a hundred million gold, then youre set. The fact that that item will sell for so much is the problem to begin with.


you don't need 100mill gold items to play on lower mp levels. i don't think i have a single item that cost 100m, the closest is my vile wards which i got for 85, and i could play without them just fine (i was ok before i had them, but wanted more vit so paid extra for them). I haven't botted or anything to get my gear, maybe i am not top WitchDoctor of the world, but the game is playable, and enjoyable without uber-gear.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Alright then Hero, go ahead and explain how you amass hundreds of millions of gold without farming for 10 hours a day or buying gold (legally or illegally) Luck is a factor that is beyond your control, so dont mention selling that one super duper item that you found for a bajillion gold. If you are talking about using a farming bot, have fun with that because thats not me. Cheating to win at an online video game is about one of the lamest things that a sad little nerd could do.
> Fact is, even running around clearing act 2-3 inferno with 300% gold find, you will not make anything like that amount of gold- because I do it all the time. About the only thing you can do is hope to find something to sell for a hundred million gold, then youre set. The fact that that item will sell for so much is the problem to begin with.


well i've found 8-10 things that have sold for 50+ million gold, some of them 150 million. So maybe i'm just lucky. or maybe I'm a "hero" I think i'm probably a hero.







can I be batman? Batman is the shizz

Oh i found a nats this week I sold for 94.5 mil to a friend that was easily 150-200 M. and a zuni armor for 64.5 and thats just since the patch.


----------



## computerparts

So did they secretly nerf the legendary drop rates? Within a couple days of the new patch, I was doing great. Found 2 set items and 2 legendary in one day. Everyone in my team was finding stuff. All of a sudden after the last maintenance, I haven't been finding anything and neither have any of my teammates.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> So did they secretly nerf the legendary drop rates? Within a couple days of the new patch, I was doing great. Found 2 set items and 2 legendary in one day. Everyone in my team was finding stuff. All of a sudden after the last maintenance, I haven't been finding anything and neither have any of my teammates.


\

Yea I'm feeling the same way. Although my uber run partners did find 1 set a peice tonight.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well i've found 8-10 things that have sold for 50+ million gold, some of them 150 million. So maybe i'm just lucky. or maybe I'm a "hero" I think i'm probably a hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I be batman? Batman is the shizz
> Oh i found a nats this week I sold for 94.5 mil to a friend that was easily 150-200 M. and a zuni armor for 64.5 and thats just since the patch.


So, what you are saying is that your secret to making millions of gold is just blind luck. If this is the case, how can you claim that its because you are "doing it right", seeing as though you say Im "doing it wrong"?

How many hours a day do you play this? If youve found 8-10 set/legendary items that sell for that much gold Id imagine you are sitting on it 5hrs a day at least.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> So, what you are saying is that your secret to making millions of gold is just blind luck. If this is the case, how can you claim that its because you are "doing it right", seeing as though you say Im "doing it wrong"?
> How many hours a day do you play this? If youve found 8-10 set/legendary items that sell for that much gold Id imagine you are sitting on it 5hrs a day at least.


30 mins max


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Corpse spiders is a random roll of 5. That's what I meant


yeah but those manajuma mojo's can have 2 random affix .. so he lost one on the vit

or even maybe 2 roll on that vit is what i meant

anyway im building a ww barb to farm higher mp level to gear up my wd easier

now its sitting at level 50 within about 4hours of farming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> The price of items in this game is ridiculous now. Decent items selling for a few million gold, really good items selling for hundreds of millions of gold. Gold sellers advertising gold for $.40/million. RMAH was a mistake and I will not buy anything off of it simply on principle.
> Ive got a 60 WD that I enjoy playing but the cost of stuff is so prohibitive that you cannot gear up unless you just sit and no-life farm for 10 hours a day or just simply buy a crapload of gold with real money. Ive managed to farm myself to 3 million gold, but when weapons cost 100 million gold whats the point?
> Buying your way to the top should not be part of a game designers plan.


my weapon didnt cost me 1million.. just 220k

100% crit dmg + open socket and 800+ dps

there are some deals to find on the ah only if you look for them

and with the added monster level you can farm lower difficulty and still get good ammount of gold to afford those decent upgrades..

why dont you post your profile link and see where we could help you out.. btw i play as a wd as my main

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758 its all about getting sweet deals .. my mojo i got it for 44million.. weapon 220k, ice climbers 40 vile wards 16 and so on .. the other parts i either found them or i sold items that i found while farming

and i was farming with a sub par resistance setup pre-patch and up until not too long ago

so the moral is to never get discouraged and farm.. its a farming game


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> So did they secretly nerf the legendary drop rates? Within a couple days of the new patch, I was doing great. Found 2 set items and 2 legendary in one day. Everyone in my team was finding stuff. All of a sudden after the last maintenance, I haven't been finding anything and neither have any of my teammates.


I found a dead mans legacy, an innas belt and tal rashas belt all in just the towers in act 3 same run within 20 min of eachother. I'll PM you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> So, what you are saying is that your secret to making millions of gold is just blind luck. If this is the case, how can you claim that its because you are "doing it right", seeing as though you say Im "doing it wrong"?
> How many hours a day do you play this? If youve found 8-10 set/legendary items that sell for that much gold Id imagine you are sitting on it 5hrs a day at least.


I am not trying to be rude, or disrespecting, but fact of the matter is; u mad bro. ...and your just whining. I do play for at least an hour everyday, sometimes i pull all nighters on one of my days off. And on some days I go without finding ANYTHING. That is not the point. Obviously you don't remember diablo and diablo 2. The game is not meant to be played in a day. I do have mad respect for your video game values, as I too do not bot or cheat, and look slightly down upon people that do...

This being said, I remember how long it took me to find legends in D2 even with decked out MF. If you're not enjoying the game, don't play brother! ...Simple as that.

As others have said; in no way, shape or form do you need legends or 100+ mil gear to play D3, or even to run higher mp levels. You can find gear for survivability, cheap gear, and just run with some high dps players to run higher monster levels. Let them do the work for you.

Anyway, the game is still young, and the whole essence of it is to grind. That is what diablo is; a grind. The prestige and bragging rights come from how much time you have spent playing and the cool stuff you find.

And to put it bluntly; if you can't find good gear on the AH right now for less than a mil gold, then you have no idea how to build your character. The ONLY items that are still ridiculously priced are legends and super uber good rares (of which, as I and other have said, you do not "need").

I remember not too long ago when a mediocre pair of gloves I got for my wizard in patch 1.0.3 i paid like 10-20 mil for. Now they are selling for like 1 mil lol.

I guess the whole point of me taking the time to type all this for you is to let you know you have to be patient.

If you really do make gold runs as you say with mad GF, and you can't find 1 mil gold in just an hour or two... then you are not gold farming efficiently. This, along with what I said earlier about the whole essence of end-game diablo being a grind... translates into having to farm and save your money, and buy a single upgrade every couple weeks or so. End game is end game. And, no matter how... not fun... this sounds to many people, this is how it is in diablo, and obviously most of us enjoy it.

Again, no mean to be rude or whatever... but it is possible to play end-game like others have said without spending millions. Even by finding your own stuff. Another thing you may consider is playing multiple classes, (I have monk, wiz, barb) that way when I find a good intel piece, it goes to wiz, a good dex, to monk, etc...

Also, as someone else mentioned I think within the last week, it is a rags to riches kind of thing. I promise you, if you play enough, and just enjoy it... Eventually you will get a rare or legend drop that will sell for millions and millions. You then use that to gear a bit further to do next MP lvl, and keep progressing from there.

I am just kind of tired hearing all the complaints. This patch is amazing. Period. It has allowed casual players to get upwards to the 40k dps range without even doing any work! Almost sickens me to think that back in the day when inferno was still hard, I felt like a boss being tanky with 20k dps being able to do act 3 runs lol.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no crit chance makes it lose its value.. otherwise that would have been a 60 - 120m mojo
> since theres no crit chance its probably within the 10 - 30m due to the high dmg range


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Very high damage and stats, but missing Crit. Your random rolls were Corpse Spiders and vit, and no one uses the former so that's a bit of a wasted stat.
> So search only for the vit (160) and sort by minimum buyout, and keep going through pages until you find one which matches your damage.
> I just searched and it looks like your mojo should be in the 40-50 mil zone. That should help you out.


Thanks for the input guys. I figured it wouldn't be worth a whole lot because of not having crit chance. Still not bad considering it dropped along with a sky splitter off of the first pack I killed today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288
> MP1. I went ahead and sold the IK stuff and the Nat's. I gave up.
> My profile won't update.


I'd go with axe or mace main for the extra 10% crit chance, and dagger or sword for offhand. Tornado tick speed is determined by the attack speed of the last weapon you swing which makes daggers nice. More life on hit or life steal would probably help a bit as well. I have 1.1k LoH and 3% LS and can do MP2 pretty comfortably at 54k DPS.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my weapon didnt cost me 1million.. just 220k
> 100% crit dmg + open socket and 800+ dps
> there are some deals to find on the ah only if you look for them
> and with the added monster level you can farm lower difficulty and still get good ammount of gold to afford those decent upgrades..
> why dont you post your profile link and see where we could help you out.. btw i play as a wd as my main
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758 its all about getting sweet deals .. my mojo i got it for 44million.. weapon 220k, ice climbers 40 vile wards 16 and so on .. the other parts i either found them or i sold items that i found while farming
> and i was farming with a sub par resistance setup pre-patch and up until not too long ago
> so the moral is to never get discouraged and farm.. its a farming game


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/4964508
I just simply do not have anywhere near the time played as you. Youve got 10x the kills. Your gems cost more to craft than any one single piece of my gear besides the weapon. I know of some things I want to change on my gear, its just that every piece that I find thats got the stats Im looking for costs a million gold+. The gear that Im in is not my farming gear.

You mentioned your weapon. I search the AH for weapons with +800 life on hit, int, and a socket- anything thats on there with 800+ DPS costs millions. I just searched that but added crit damage bonus to it, and the cheapest one was 73 million gold for a 920 dps weapon with int, crit damage bonus, life on hit, and a socket.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/4964508
> I just simply do not have anywhere near the time played as you. Youve got 10x the kills. Your gems cost more to craft than any one single piece of my gear besides the weapon. I know of some things I want to change on my gear, its just that every piece that I find thats got the stats Im looking for costs a million gold+. The gear that Im in is not my farming gear.
> You mentioned your weapon. I search the AH for weapons with +800 life on hit, int, and a socket- anything thats on there with 800+ DPS costs millions. I just searched that but added crit damage bonus to it, and the cheapest one was 73 million gold for a 920 dps weapon with int, crit damage bonus, life on hit, and a socket.


Check out the actual auctions, and not the buyouts. People are dumb and lazy and like to list things high to see if someone will actually buy them. Time your auctions. Just like ebay. Wait till last minute and put in your max bid to try and "snipe" it. Anyway, it sounds like your looking for top tiered items when you do not need to. I wish I could help you out commenting on gear, but im at work so can't access b.net







Anyway, frosty knows whats up and is on all night usually









Try searching for just a socket and not crit damage too. or try looking for other stats, but without intel. Switch your searches up and never put a max buyout, because that wont show you auctions. What I personally do, is put some, not all, of the stats I want in the search, then put the min number they need to be obviously... then i sort by time ending soonest.


----------



## lckylocal

Hmm which to use now and which to sell... found both these these week


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Hmm which to use now and which to sell... found both these these week


Bored at work and can't see pics







not sure if it is because of .jpg or because you may have not used OCN uploader?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

2 very good ik armors


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/4964508
> I just simply do not have anywhere near the time played as you. Youve got 10x the kills. Your gems cost more to craft than any one single piece of my gear besides the weapon. I know of some things I want to change on my gear, its just that every piece that I find thats got the stats Im looking for costs a million gold+. The gear that Im in is not my farming gear.
> You mentioned your weapon. I search the AH for weapons with +800 life on hit, int, and a socket- anything thats on there with 800+ DPS costs millions. I just searched that but added crit damage bonus to it, and the cheapest one was 73 million gold for a 920 dps weapon with int, crit damage bonus, life on hit, and a socket.


judging by your gears it is evident that getting a better weapon wont do nothing

first i would recomend to drop down in difficulty..

raise up the monster level 1 or two notch and farm for gold for the next 2 weeks

then when you have a couple millions gold.. look for those stats

all resist at least 70 in all slots like pants belt chest shoulder boots and even helm
+amor is always good to help improve survivabilty for cheap
inteligence obviously
crit chance/crit dmg
and some vit
and a bit of attack speed

and i did a scruby witch doctor just for the lulz of it with 800 all res unbuffed and around 4200 armor.. low dps tho.. but its survival was off the chart that it makes it easy to farm efficiently in inferno act 1,2 or 3 with no mp

and all of that was done for under 5million gold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Hmm which to use now and which to sell... found both these these week


use the first one.. sell the 2nd one


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 2 very good ik armors


icky, donate one to me man! Let me frolic with the faeries so I can twirl my way to endless bliss! (i just have some IK boots on my barb







)


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 2 very good ik armors
> 
> 
> 
> icky, donate one to me man! Let me frolic with the faeries so I can twirl my way to endless bliss! (i just have some IK boots on my barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

In all honesty if I were building a barb again I would skip the whole ik set completely. There are alot better options and you save ALOT of gold for more dps/survivability in the end. Im still thinking about selling all mine and switching over.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> In all honesty if I were building a barb again I would skip the whole ik set completely. There are alot better options and you save ALOT of gold for more dps/survivability in the end. Im still thinking about selling all mine and switching over.


True, it's the principle of it that intrigues me. IK should be the best for barbs lol regardless of if it is... AND it looks cool. Only reason I kept boots is because they had good res all/vit with move speed so it was practical. Most IK pieces have like some stupid lightning resist and not guaranteed res all, but eventually I want a full IK set with res all rolls and even the boulder basher!

I want a good boulder basher, IK helm, chest, and belt to go with my boots. Then I will be happy. Then go with blackthorn pants and amulet. I really don't want a twirl build. Probably bash build. Not sure how good a boulder basher can roll... but even if its semi-decent, then just the fact it will allow me complete the 5 piece set is enough if I have chest, head, belt and boots.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

if he donates an ik armor to you, you have to donate your bthorne ammy w/ crit and litany w/ ias to me. thats fair right?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if he donates an ik armor to you, you have to donate your bthorne ammy w/ crit and litany w/ ias to me. thats fair right?


bahhhh ha ha ha


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> True, it's the principle of it that intrigues me. IK should be the best for barbs lol regardless of if it is... AND it looks cool. Only reason I kept boots is because they had good res all/vit with move speed so it was practical. Most IK pieces have like some stupid lightning resist and not guaranteed res all, but eventually I want a full IK set with res all rolls and even the boulder basher!
> I want a good boulder basher, IK helm, chest, and belt to go with my boots. Then I will be happy. Then go with blackthorn pants and amulet. I really don't want a twirl build. Probably bash build. Not sure how good a boulder basher can roll... but even if its semi-decent, then just the fact it will allow me complete the 5 piece set is enough if I have chest, head, belt and boots.


i have the boulder basher if you want


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have the boulder basher if you want


isnt it crap though?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have the boulder basher if you want


Is it good?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> isnt it crap though?


nailed it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Is it good?


i'll give you a friends price

for free


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea why do you even want that thing? everyone knows it sucks?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> nailed it
> i'll give you a friends price
> for free


I'll take it! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea why do you even want that thing? everyone knows it sucks?


You act like barb is my main or something... I want it cause it looks boss and I can still run lower mp levels with it. Same reason why Schnit gave me a grandfather lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'll take it! lolYou act like barb is my main or something... I want it cause it looks boss and I can still run lower mp levels with it. Same reason why Schnit gave me a grandfather lol


but before i give it away i'll take a pic with it on my barb.. just to feel bad ass for 2min.. yes it does look bad ass


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'll take it! lolYou act like barb is my main or something... I want it cause it looks boss and I can still run lower mp levels with it. Same reason why Schnit gave me a grandfather lol


i didn't act like anything lol, I just asked why you wanted it when everyone knows it sucks. BTW I am now within 8k dps of you w/ out ur godly jewelery O_O ahh so tired goin to bed did a full a-3 clear since I seem to have much better luck getting keys that way. Found 3 garbage legends, triumvirate inquisitor and ivory tower. lol the key I got is worth more to me.

Oh well better luck tomorrow


----------



## jbobb

I just won the auction on this mojo here. Got it for 7.8m. Think it was a good deal? Its not the best out there, but decent for the price I think. Jumped up 8.5k dps and gained some armor from the strength. Did not lose any vitality either beings previous mojo did not have any either. Sitting at just over 82k dps now and still have quite a bit of upgrades I want still.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> judging by your gears it is evident that getting a better weapon wont do nothing
> first i would recomend to drop down in difficulty..
> raise up the monster level 1 or two notch and farm for gold for the next 2 weeks
> then when you have a couple millions gold.. look for those stats
> all resist at least 70 in all slots like pants belt chest shoulder boots and even helm
> +amor is always good to help improve survivabilty for cheap
> inteligence obviously
> crit chance/crit dmg
> and some vit
> and a bit of attack speed
> and i did a scruby witch doctor just for the lulz of it with 800 all res unbuffed and around 4200 armor.. low dps tho.. but its survival was off the chart that it makes it easy to farm efficiently in inferno act 1,2 or 3 with no mp
> and all of that was done for under 5million gold
> use the first one.. sell the 2nd one


did you even read any of my posts?

I already have a couple million gold.
are you really suggesting that I drop to hell? is this for real lol.
I dont need 70 resist on everything. not standing in fire is the best resistance to fire damage. sure id like a little more, but not necessary on everything.
I never asked what I need to do to get my dps up.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> did you even road any of my posts?
> I already have a couple million gold.
> are you really suggesting that I drop to nightmare? Is this for real lol.
> I dont need 70 resist on everything. not standing in fire is the best resistance to fire damage. sure id like a little more, but not necessary on everything.
> I never asked what I need to do to get my dps up.


Are you playing in hell? That's the problem then, there isn't anything worth finding in hell really.

Farming gold isn't really practical, you have to find items.


----------



## RX7-2nr

No, I farm act 2-3 inferno.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> did you even read any of my posts?
> I already have a couple million gold.
> are you really suggesting that I drop to hell? is this for real lol.
> I dont need 70 resist on everything. not standing in fire is the best resistance to fire damage. sure id like a little more, but not necessary on everything.
> I never asked what I need to do to get my dps up.


all i said is that your gears are only good for hell and you confirmed it

in hell you might think that having 200'ish is more then enough but once you go to inferno you'll realise its not even close to being enough

and if you want pets to survive inferno you will need that 70+ all res in all slots + the crit dmg/chance to help dps the mobs to make sure you dont end up in a sticky situation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> No, I farm act 2-3 inferno.


with those gears?

its kinda hard to believe


----------



## Shiftstealth

Seems like a cool community here for d3. If someone wants to help teach a WW barb how to play i'd be down. Shiftstealth #1376 is my bnet id.
I've played 250 hours and yet to find a single legendary. Starting to get angry. I havent played since 1.0.2 just started 1.0.5 the other day. WW is a lot of fun, i used to be sword and board.

I cant access blizz sites from work so if you wanna look up my toon and give me advice id appreciate it


----------



## RX7-2nr

I didn't confirm anything. i have said all along that i play in inferno. you've really got to be kidding or trolling of you think it would be impossible to farm inferno in my gear. either that or you are really bad and are crutching on your gear to make up for standing in so much fire and poison.

inferno is not _that_ hard broseph.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I didn't confirm anything. i have said all along that i play in inferno. you've really got to be kidding or trolling of you think it would be impossible to farm inferno in my gear. either that or you are really bad and are crutching on your gear to make up for standing in so much fire and poison.
> inferno is not _that_ hard broseph.


Your only complaint is that you can't find any items that sell well to make money then?

This means either you are farming too slow, or you're missing drops that would sell. Since drops are just a numbers game, you need a very high quantity of killed monsters to get a chance at a decent item.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I didn't confirm anything. i have said all along that i play in inferno. you've really got to be kidding or trolling of you think it would be impossible to farm inferno in my gear. either that or you are really bad and are crutching on your gear to make up for standing in so much fire and poison.
> inferno is not _that_ hard broseph.


you do not need a lot of res-all for a pet build, but you do need some liferegen for them, on the higher levels. you are right, it is not hard to farm inferno if you do it at level0, higher monster power requires better gears. with 1k+ and some decent res-all the dps is irrelevant (kind of). grab over 1k life regen, swap firebomb for soul harvest and spirit vessel for pierce the veil and you will be able to (slowly) farm the higher areas pretty easily. best in a group if your pets can tank very well, it'll keep the DHs alive to do damage, or keep some pressure off the monks/barbs that have a little difficulty in tanking the level.
on the other hand... this IS a farming game, and it does require time spent. you CAN get lucky with a few hours here and there and get a great billion gold drop, but don't count on it. some games require you to play a lot to get good at them, this one requires you to play a lot to get good gear. get your paragon to like 25+ and take a whole weekend of farming and see if you get some good drops.
and then on the other hand we have this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> you cannot gear up unless you just sit and no-life farm for 10 hours a day or just simply buy a crapload of gold with real money


i didn't really address this as I just came back online the other day from being offline for a couple of weeks and maybe I missed something, but after reading your other posts since then, you are kind of rude. I know plenty of people (myself included) who cannot devote their entire day to playing d3 due to children, work or other reasons, and we do quite well in this game. *you are simply bad at this game* and for some reason need to justify it by making it seem everyone spends 22 hours a day farming, botting or using RMAH, and that is simply not the case.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I apologize if I get a little defensive with 4 dudes telling me im doing it wrong and am lying about doing inferno with mediocre gear. maybe Ive just gotten horrible luck with drops. for you to claim that I am bad at the game and you are good, simply based on your luck with rolls is pretty goofy. that's like saying you are good at playing scratch off lottery tickets.

first you tell me to get to paragon 25 and farm for all weekend, then you take offense at me saying the only way to gear up is to farm for 10 hours a day. care to choose an argument?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think these items are good enough for our D3 Freebie thread? I would classify these items as Entry Level CM Wizard gear. What do you guys think?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I apologize if I get a little defensive with 4 dudes telling me im doing it wrong and am lying about doing inferno with mediocre gear. maybe Ive just gotten horrible luck with drops. for you to claim that I am bad at the game and you are good, simply based on your luck with rolls is pretty goofy. that's like saying you are good at playing scratch off lottery tickets.
> first you tell me to get to paragon 25 and farm for all weekend, then you take offense at me saying the only way to gear up is to farm for 10 hours a day. care to choose an argument?


I only play an hour or two a day... I can't even finish a whole a3 run lots of days. There's tons of people who play 10 hours a week or less who do fine.

I don't think anyone is saying you have horrible luck with drops... either you aren't recognizing rares that are good, or your farming too slow to really be able to find anything. If you just want to deny that and insult the people who are doing better, fine... but don't come in here expecting sympathy.

Here's my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852 and I just recently got the achievement for collecting 5m gold. Gold farming is obviously not viable since the bots have inflated it's value.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I only play an hour or two a day... I can't even finish a whole a3 run lots of days. There's tons of people who play 10 hours a week or less who do fine.
> I don't think anyone is saying you have horrible luck with drops... either you aren't recognizing rares that are good, or your farming too slow to really be able to find anything. If you just want to deny that and insult the people who are doing better, fine... but don't come in here expecting sympathy.
> Here's my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852 and I just recently got the achievement for collecting 5m gold. Gold farming is obviously not viable since the bots have inflated it's value.


how have they inflated it's value ? Infact basic economics says its the other way around.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I only play an hour or two a day... I can't even finish a whole a3 run lots of days. There's tons of people who play 10 hours a week or less who do fine.
> I don't think anyone is saying you have horrible luck with drops... either you aren't recognizing rares that are good, or your farming too slow to really be able to find anything. If you just want to deny that and insult the people who are doing better, fine... but don't come in here expecting sympathy.
> Here's my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852 and I just recently got the achievement for collecting 5m gold. Gold farming is obviously not viable since the bots have inflated it's value.


Yes//No...I understand what you're saying and it's true but, in the same token, farming just doesn't reap straight gold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how have they inflated it's value ? Infact basic economics says its the other way around.


Depends on how you look at it.

If you're looking at it from a Keynesian direction then, he's right but, the gold value wasn't inflated, it was deflated.

Gold sellers undercut the $/G all day long off-site and reap so much from that, it's incredible.

The D3 economy is fairly normal...You have the private sector that trade among ourselves (Us), the corporate sector (Chinese gold farmers), the average user that buy from those gold farmers (not us) and it's those people that drive the market.

Is it worth farming for GOLD anymore? No...Because the value has dropped so low, it's not a commodity anymore.

Is it worth farming for ITEMS to sell for GOLD? Yes...Because the value of items has sky-rocketed to the point of where you can get enough GOLD for it to be a valuable commodity.

So, his point is actually valid...Farming for the sake of farming gold is not a worthwhile practice.

See, depends on how you look at it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how have they inflated it's value ? Infact basic economics says its the other way around.


It is actually sort of right. In inflation, it can be generally said that everything becomes expensive except for money. This can either be caused by a shortage of supply, in our case legendaries and good rolls before 105, or the general decrease in value of gold due to gold farmers injecting massive amounts of gold into the market. Either way, things got really expensive until drop rates got tweaked after 105 so we are in a state when normal good stuff is much cheaper and perfect stuff are like 10x more so. Basically it's like Versace opening up an outlet where you can get their wares with minor to major defects at a massive discount while now that everyone is walking around with a crappier Versace and much happier about it, the rich people are rolling with the top of the lines.


----------



## Crazy9000

Sorry, yes what I meant is the gold is worth less since the farmers put so much on the market, thus making it so you need more. With currency this is usually called inflation isn't it? I may have worded that part of my post poorly







.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I didn't ask for you sympathy. I asked for tips on farming and all i got was "your gear sucks go back to hell difficulty" and a bunch of random guys saying "your not getting drops you must be doing it wrong"


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I didn't ask for you sympathy. I asked for tips on farming and all i got was "your gear sucks go back to hell difficulty" and a bunch of random guys saying "your not getting drops you must be doing it wrong"


you cant expect godlys from 1-2 hrs a day this is a farming game, if you don't like it its not the game for you.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Seems like a cool community here for d3. If someone wants to help teach a WW barb how to play i'd be down. Shiftstealth #1376 is my bnet id.
> I've played 250 hours and yet to find a single legendary. Starting to get angry. I havent played since 1.0.2 just started 1.0.5 the other day. WW is a lot of fun, i used to be sword and board.
> I cant access blizz sites from work so if you wanna look up my toon and give me advice id appreciate it


Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I didn't ask for you sympathy. I asked for tips on farming and all i got was "your gear sucks go back to hell difficulty" and a bunch of random guys saying "your not getting drops you must be doing it wrong"


Well the thing I noticed is that a little more than half of my set and legendary items have come from normal white monsters and the remaining ones from bosses (Butcher, Seigebreaker, ect). I have maybe gotten a legendary item once or twice from elites, but they never seem to be any good. What this makes me think is that there when it comes to legendaries, if you farm normals often enough, one will drop and that bosses have enhanced drop rates for them.That being said, with your gear I really can't see you farming bosses much; they will all one shot you except for Siege, you will probably kill yourself off RD before he one shots you. I would suggest starting at MP1 or MP2 Act 1 and run Cathedrals > Crypts > Southern Highlands > Festering Woods > Leoric's Manor > The Hold through Warden. You can try Butcher if you want. If you kite well, you may get to kill him.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


Well, you basically run around leaving tornadoes for monsters to run into and generate fury and whirlwind around in WotB mode to try to keep it going until everything chasing you dies. Are you asking for advice, farming partner, or what?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well, you basically run around leaving tornadoes for monsters to run into and generate fury and whirlwind around in WotB mode to try to keep it going until everything chasing you dies. Are you asking for advice, farming partner, or what?


Both









I just made the build a few days ago, i was thinking WW was my main thing i should be doing, but i should be kiting with tornadoes?

PS: +Rep for assisting.


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made the build a few days ago, i was thinking WW was my main thing i should be doing, but i should be kiting with tornadoes?
> PS: +Rep for assisting.


Whirlwind is not your main damage output, the tornadoes from Sprint is. Watch Kripp's spec explanation for full understanding: 




Anyway, apparently they're hotfixing all MP (1-10) damage by 25% tomorrow. Surprising, considering I thought damage wasn't even that bad.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just made the build a few days ago, i was thinking WW was my main thing i should be doing, but i should be kiting with tornadoes?
> PS: +Rep for assisting.


If you have the decent gear you can keep WotB up at all times and sprint from pack to pack. In the process the trash mobs following you will generate more fury to keep sprint and WotB going. In order to keep WotB going full time you have to keep moving and generating fury constantly. It's definitely a fast way to get exp but you can't really stop to pick up all rare drops and you never know what dropped from mobs that died off screen. Personally I just kill packs of mobs at a time so I can see all drops and take my time picking up all the rares without keeping WotB up. I really only use WotB when I get to a difficult pack.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Whirlwind is not your main damage output, the tornadoes from Sprint is. Watch Kripp's spec explanation for full understanding:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, apparently they're hotfixing all MP (1-10) damage by 25% tomorrow. Surprising, considering I thought damage wasn't even that bad.


Up or down? From your post it sounds like they're nerfing the monster damage... which is insane, it's fine now. I wish they'd nerf the HP a bit... even with over 100k unbuffed on my monk the higher monster powers take way too long to kill anything.


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Up or down? From your post it sounds like they're nerfing the monster damage... which is insane, it's fine now. I wish they'd nerf the HP a bit... even with over 100k unbuffed on my monk the higher monster powers take way too long to kill anything.


Down. There was a post on reddit about it earlier but I can't find it right now because reddit is down, ironically.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think these items are good enough for our D3 Freebie thread? I would classify these items as Entry Level CM Wizard gear. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There IS no entry level CM wiz gear lol. You can either do it, or you can't







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I didn't ask for you sympathy. I asked for tips on farming and all i got was "your gear sucks go back to hell difficulty" and a bunch of random guys saying "your not getting drops you must be doing it wrong"


Actually, this was your OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> The price of items in this game is ridiculous now. Decent items selling for a few million gold, really good items selling for hundreds of millions of gold. Gold sellers advertising gold for $.40/million. RMAH was a mistake and I will not buy anything off of it simply on principle.
> Ive got a 60 WD that I enjoy playing but the cost of stuff is so prohibitive that you cannot gear up unless you just sit and no-life farm for 10 hours a day or just simply buy a crapload of gold with real money. Ive managed to farm myself to 3 million gold, but when weapons cost 100 million gold whats the point?
> Buying your way to the top should not be part of a game designers plan.


So you basically came in here to tell us all who have good gear and can play the game... that we have no life, play the game 10 hours a day, and we all have purchased gold on RMAH...

You just mad because we tell you why/how you must be doing something wrong. This could include not farming efficiently, not building efficiently, not selling efficiently, or more than likely all of the above. If you want help ask, if not get out if all your going to do is disrespect us by saying we all have no life and spend real money to gear up. And the asking for help thing is implied, when you come in here whining to a bunch of people with good characters. Best believe we will all tell you where you are wrong.


----------



## EGrackulate

Why can't everyone just calm down and play the game?
You're ALL wasting time on arguing over something completely pointless.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> There IS no entry level CM wiz gear lol. You can either do it, or you can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Let me rephrase, are these low damage CM build gear be worth donating to OCN Freebies?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So you basically came in here to tell us all who have good gear and can play the game... that we have no life, play the game 10 hours a day, and we all have purchased gold on RMAH...
> You just mad because we tell you why/how you must be doing something wrong. This could include not farming efficiently, not building efficiently, not selling efficiently, or more than likely all of the above. If you want help ask, if not get out if all your going to do is disrespect us by saying we all have no life and spend real money to gear up. And the asking for help thing is implied, when you come in here whining to a bunch of people with good characters. Best believe we will all tell you where you are wrong.


this


----------



## chrischoi

What's CM?


----------



## Stuuut

After reading the patch notes of 1.05 i might get back playing again the changes they made kinda look promising. (well they should still remove the RMAH & AH but that will never happen)

Anyways what are good Wizard builds now for a undergeared lvl 60 Wizard? And how is the AH did prices skyrocket? If i remember right i only have something like 2mil gold.


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> After reading the patch notes of 1.05 i might get back playing again the changes they made kinda look promising. (well they should still remove the RMAH & AH but that will never happen)
> Anyways what are good Wizard builds now for a undergeared lvl 60 Wizard? And how is the AH did prices skyrocket? If i remember right i only have something like 2mil gold.


Standard Blizzard/Hydra should do well for a 2 mil budget. Midrange items are actually ridiculously cheap now, and that includes most legendaries that aren't best in slot.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Standard Blizzard/Hydra should do well for a 2 mil budget. Midrange items are actually ridiculously cheap now, and that includes most legendaries that aren't best in slot.


http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/9686214

This is my character any toughts?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> After reading the patch notes of 1.05 i might get back playing again the changes they made kinda look promising. (well they should still remove the RMAH & AH but that will never happen)
> Anyways what are good Wizard builds now for a undergeared lvl 60 Wizard? And how is the AH did prices skyrocket? If i remember right i only have something like 2mil gold.


The AH and RMAH are a non-factor really. www.d2jsp.org -- that can replace either, and there's tons of sites selling gold for $. Really the AH is amazing- instead of looking through a bunch of topics, I can see the items right away without having to click into a bunch of lure titles before finding the item I want.

AH prices went up since the gold farmers have been straight farming gold since the game came out. More gold is going into the economy then going out of it, so you get inflation and the items cost more then they used to.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Really the AH is amazing- instead of looking through a bunch of topics, I can see the items right away without having to click into a bunch of lure titles before finding the item I want.


Well i guess we won't agree on that. I actually liked the trading game in D2 and it was a more social experience..... just like i miss the game creation system with the game names.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/9686214
> This is my character any toughts?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Imglidinhere-1101/hero/13933568

Should look more like this.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I didn't ask for you sympathy. I asked for tips on farming and all i got was "your gear sucks go back to hell difficulty" and a bunch of random guys saying "your not getting drops you must be doing it wrong"


ok then, what is your farm route in act 3 and how much time it takes you?

what sort of items do you pick up?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I apologize if I get a little defensive with 4 dudes telling me im doing it wrong and am lying about doing inferno with mediocre gear. maybe Ive just gotten horrible luck with drops. for you to claim that I am bad at the game and you are good, simply based on your luck with rolls is pretty goofy. that's like saying you are good at playing scratch off lottery tickets.
> first you tell me to get to paragon 25 and farm for all weekend, then you take offense at me saying the only way to gear up is to farm for 10 hours a day. care to choose an argument?


i'm not arguing one way or another. you can easily do low power monster levels of inferno with mediocre gear. you can get uber gear without farming 22hour shifts a day, but more than likely, you will need to put in some hours to get the great drops to sell to buy great drops for your character. as far as saying you're bad, i didn't mean skill-wise (besides MAYBE some quick-reflex builds, this game is not really big on needing any actual skills) I meant in the way that you think you can only farm a little bit and EXPECT a lot of great gear, or that people are ONLY getting lucky with their drops. it is a combination of time (and paragon) x luck. my point was you don't have to be super lucky or play all day every day to get good gear. as far as 4 guys telling you you're doing it wrong, that's on them, you didn't have to be disrespectful with the 'no-life' part to describe people who play more often than you. also, i never said i was good, i'm pretty awful in general... but the game is easy, and i can still do well on ~5 monster level.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Well i guess we won't agree on that. I actually liked the trading game in D2 and it was a more social experience..... just like i miss the game creation system with the game names.


90% of D2 uses JSP







. In game trading for good items in D2 was horrid. All high end items are going to be worth more then a trade screen full of high runes, the only real currency in game... if you trade with a random person, they have absolutely nothing to loose scamming you. At least on JSP they will get banned for scamming.


----------



## Tiger S.

link for tomorrows hot fix.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6933236334#1

It is fine as is imo. Then again I had just killed Diablo in Inferno when the 1.04 patch nerfed inferno elites the first time. What can you do.


----------



## Pidoma

can you spoiler those? I can't go to D3 or Blizzards site at work


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> As the title suggests, we're going to be reducing the amount of damage monsters do in Inferno whenever Monster Power is enabled. Before I detail what's changing, though, let me first explain why we're making some adjustments.
> 
> When we originally designed and implemented the bonus values for monster damage in Inferno, we were unaware that a bug was causing monster abilities (i.e. Rare and Champion affixes) to not scale correctly with each Monster Power level. While this bug was caught during testing and did not make it into the game, the result of it being fixed meant that monster damage -- specifically damage done by monster abilities -- was ultimately higher at MP1 through MP10 than we intended it to be when 1.0.5 released.
> 
> So, to bring monster damage back in line with our original goals for the system, we're implementing a hotfix that will reduce the scaling bonus to monster damage in Inferno difficulty by approximately 25% for all Monster Power levels.
> 
> Here are the new damage values that will be hotfixed in for each MP setting:
> 
> MP1: 109.60% (down from 114%)
> MP2: 120.12% (down from 130%)
> MP3: 131.65% (down from 148%)
> MP4: 144.29% (down from 169%)
> MP5: 158.14% (down from 193%)
> MP6: 173.32% (down from 220%)
> MP7: 189.96% (down from 250%)
> MP8: 208.20% (down from 285%)
> MP9: 228.18% (down from 325%)
> MP10: 250.09% (down from 371%)
> 
> Please note that these changes will only apply to monster damage in Inferno difficulty. Monsters in Normal, Nightmare, and Hell will be unaffected and continue to use their current values.
> 
> This hotfix is currently scheduled to be released tomorrow morning during normal Tuesday maintenance in the Americas, which means the new bonus damage values in Inferno will take affect once the game servers come back online.


Hotfix notes. I guess it's time to switch my purple gems for red gems


----------



## chrischoi

What should I upgrade next?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288

Feedback appreciated.

Only have like 10mil. Lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What should I upgrade next?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288
> Feedback appreciated.
> Only have like 10mil. Lol.


Ik belt for 2 piece bonus ?


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What should I upgrade next?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Chris-12143/hero/95288
> Feedback appreciated.
> Only have like 10mil. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik belt for 2 piece bonus ?
Click to expand...

I have one in the stash. I'll try it out again.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hey frosty I want to use my WD at some point, link your profile?? I have like an 80 mil or so budget.... 40 mil right now like 60 mil for sale in the AH hoping will sell fast.


----------



## EGrackulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I have one in the stash. I'll try it out again.
> Any other suggestions?


There's not really much you can do. You're at that point where you have to drop upwards of 20m for each upgrade. I would suggest IK Helm (160+ Str roll), some 200+ Strength Ice Climbers, a Strength Wailing Host/Litany, a socketed mainhand, and a faster offhand. Crit chance on your amulet would be nice too.

I guess you can take a look at my profile for some gear ideas. Lifesteal is your friend in 1.0.5. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/EGrackulate-1501/hero/19044420


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I have one in the stash. I'll try it out again.
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> There's not really much you can do. You're at that point where you have to drop upwards of 20m for each upgrade. I would suggest IK Helm (160+ Str roll), some 200+ Strength Ice Climbers, a Strength Wailing Host/Litany, a socketed mainhand, and a faster offhand. Crit chance on your amulet would be nice too.
> 
> I guess you can take a look at my profile for some gear ideas. Lifesteal is your friend in 1.0.5. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/EGrackulate-1501/hero/19044420
Click to expand...

I think I did try those out. Resold the 60 mil I spent and got like half back.
With that gear I ended up at 25k life.
So you're saying sacrificing some DPS for life steal is the way you recommend?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hey frosty I want to use my WD at some point, link your profile?? I have like an 80 mil or so budget.... 40 mil right now like 60 mil for sale in the AH hoping will sell fast.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ahh looks expensive


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ahh looks expensive


lost count of the ammount of gold i've put into the build

but its slowly getting there


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ya it makes me no even want to bother with my WD since I dont wanna do anything half ass


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ya it makes me no even want to bother with my WD since I dont wanna do anything half ass


but the thing is wd are good at nuking stuff in small burst of dps

if you like that playstyle then you might find wd interesting enough to invest some time


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea I liked mine, but got bored at 35 and made the dh which I liked until I got to inferno i guess..... I love my monk though im at 100k dps unbuffed now and He's a destroyer of demons







 I will save up any money i make now cause I do want to play a new char and not an OP barb or a crap wizard


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea I liked mine, but got bored at 35 and made the dh which I liked until I got to inferno i guess..... I love my monk though im at 100k dps unbuffed now and He's a destroyer of demons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will save up any money i make now cause I do want to play a new char and not an OP barb or a crap wizard


save up then and become an epic wd


----------



## HardwareDecoder

actually make that 109k dps unbuffed muahaha.... Yea im gonna save up now for WD I wish I had kept that bad ass zuni armor I found


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> actually make that 109k dps unbuffed muahaha.... Yea im gonna save up now for WD I wish I had kept that bad ass zuni armor I found


no need to go full zuni.. i'll actually sell my zuni once i find my perfect tyriel might


----------



## HardwareDecoder

You think i can do mp4-5 for like 60 mil on a wd? I saw a pair of zuni boots with low vit is only 10 mil or so.

and what would be better on the cheap, a bears build or a pet build?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> Hotfix notes. I guess it's time to switch my purple gems for red gems


This







I just discovered that my wiz is a boss again too! I killed my first elite on mp10 arcane, vortex, fast, plagued all by my lonesome! Granted, it took me like 5 solid minutes to down him... but oh well. CM WW FTW!!! it's back!

Before anyone gets their hopes up, should be noted Ihave more than 2 attacks per second with a 78% crit chance with the frost nova rune







i'm only at like 78k dps tho... will slowly upgrade.

Oh, and if anyone has some serious dps and wants to run mp10 let me know. Should be a lot easier tomorrow too! I'll keep them off your hind end while you just sit there and dish out the lovin'

If we had a monk with conviction overawe, plus my cold blooded passive for 20% more dmg taken... thats 68% more dmg right there alone from all sources... Shouldn't be too hard to run mp10.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered that my wiz is a boss again too! I killed my first elite on mp10 arcane, vortex, fast, plagued all by my lonesome! Granted, it took me like 5 solid minutes to down him... but oh well. CM WW FTW!!! it's back!
> Before anyone gets their hopes up, should be noted Ihave more than 2 attacks per second with a 78% crit chance with the frost nova rune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm only at like 78k dps tho... will slowly upgrade.
> Oh, and if anyone has some serious dps and wants to run mp10 let me know. Should be a lot easier tomorrow too! I'll keep them off your hind end while you just sit there and dish out the lovin'
> If we had a monk with conviction overawe, plus my cold blooded passive for 20% more dmg taken... thats 68% more dmg right there alone from all sources... Shouldn't be too hard to run mp10.


I'm up for mp10, I got conviction ;D And Cyclone to keep them all clumped up so you can freeze them. And I'm at 66k dps now... still not as much as you but I'm getting there (and still have ~950 AR)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> You think i can do mp4-5 for like 60 mil on a wd? I saw a pair of zuni boots with low vit is only 10 mil or so.
> and what would be better on the cheap, a bears build or a pet build?


pet builds are boring.. go bear build.. but for 60mil doing mp5 is kinda hard

i can't solo mp5 because they have too much hp .. and i cant burst for so long.. unless i dump all my cooldowns.. im more of a hard hitter then a sustained hitter

but then again with the 30% dmg nerf who knows how that might turn out


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm up for mp10, I got conviction ;D And Cyclone to keep them all clumped up so you can freeze them. And I'm at 66k dps now... still not as much as you but I'm getting there (and still have ~950 AR)


awesome! Now we just need to find a couple boss demon hunters. OR 100k+ ww barbs!

Oh, and im LOVING the new patch even more now. It's nice that elites stay frozen like normals do







I still have seom gripes as I had to sac some offensive passives and runes... but the build is def still viable. I also lost A LOT of armor/resist. Before I had around 1100 res all (averaged) for my wizard lol. and around 8k armor (lol again). This was needed when elites were somewhat immune to control/impairing skills. So if I mess up AT ALL, I still get one shotted by just about anything now... and ranged monsters are still kind of difficult to deal with... but all in all the build works just as good now.

So, anyone that wants their CM WW wiz back... here are some tips;

-chantodos set is a must! The attack speed on wand plus guaranteed attack speed on source and 9-10% CC is vital. I bought a cheapo wand for now jsut to test, but decided to go with LS instead of LoH. Much more effective.

-wicked wind is a thousand times better than stomr chaser. Since they nerfed storm chaser proc, it simply is terrible now. Also, WW you can cast from a distance, which is critical if you mis timed something and need cooldowns, you can cast and kite with it.

-need to use deep freeze rune on frost nova, evocation passive, and pinpoint barrier rune on energy armor. (essentially, all this means you have to sac resistances, as well as 15% dps from passive and 15% extra dmg to monsters from frost nova over the previous CM WW build.) Oh well...

- get rings, ammy with LoH as well as IAS and CC! Use life steal on weapon and forget LoH. It's not needed! Also, I am personally using andariels visage with a lot of res all, but the new storm crow is amazing if you find one with CC. I would suggest that. It looks pretty flamish though, specially with a purple tal rasha chest... but what can you do? ... (i personally would like to flame slap the person responsible for wizard graphic design in the throat) For these reasons, I am going to refrain from using tal rasha and storm crow, and get LoH and attack speed else where...

- get some innas pants! They are awesome and give you 1 more CC and attack speed. I am using legacy version right now with high vitality roll, because they weren't guaranteed dex rolls back then... but the new ones have 3% more attack speed... so thats nice.

Anyway, these are the changes I had to make to have my wiz viable again. Nothing too serious. Most expensive bit is the chantodo source (you just need the attack speed and apoc from chantodo wand, dps is only a plus) so you can find those for less than 10 mil). The storm crow with CC is expensive too, but worth it cause you can roll 6%CC. I've managed to have 2 drop for me in act 1 since patch release... neither had CC so that's why I refuse to use one. If you go this route though, your almost stuck with going tal rasha chest to make up the attack speed loss.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> awesome! Now we just need to find a couple boss demon hunters.


or we could just find people who have 100k+ unbuffed dps

that can maintain that dps constantly

i could get some cheap'ish gears to allow me to do a sacrifice build with 0 cooldown

but they are not that cheap tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered that my wiz is a boss again too! I killed my first elite on mp10 arcane, vortex, fast, plagued all by my lonesome! Granted, it took me like 5 solid minutes to down him... but oh well. CM WW FTW!!! it's back!
> Before anyone gets their hopes up, should be noted Ihave more than 2 attacks per second with a 78% crit chance with the frost nova rune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm only at like 78k dps tho... will slowly upgrade.
> Oh, and if anyone has some serious dps and wants to run mp10 let me know. Should be a lot easier tomorrow too! I'll keep them off your hind end while you just sit there and dish out the lovin'
> If we had a monk with conviction overawe, plus my cold blooded passive for 20% more dmg taken... thats 68% more dmg right there alone from all sources... Shouldn't be too hard to run mp10.


i'll try out mp10 with you and yonder for sure


----------



## EGrackulate

I've got a 150k effective DPS barb capable of MP10 if you guys wanna run with a complete newbie to OCN


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EGrackulate*
> 
> I've got a 150k effective DPS barb capable of MP10 if you guys wanna run with a complete newbie to OCN


Was just going to edit that post to include a WW barb with more than 100k and not just boss demon hunters!







likethegun#1970 add me up. I am actually on my days off tonight, so will be playing all night! (i mean as in 24 hours from now) frosty and yonder are usually always on too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> or we could just find people who have 100k+ unbuffed dps
> that can maintain that dps constantly
> i could get some cheap'ish gears to allow me to do a sacrifice build with 0 cooldown
> but they are not that cheap tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try out mp10 with you and yonder for sure


sounds like we got a group! Yeah if you can get some massive sustained dps, or big bad voodoo will help my wiz too, that would be nice! Me and yonder would kind of be lacking there. Basically, we would just be able to keep them effectively helpess, while doing some medium dmg to them. I do pretty good dps to large mobs, but when it gets down to the onsies and twosies is where it takes awhile. i mean, it takes the same amount of time as the large mobs, but the large mobs ALL die just as fast as the onsies and twosies.


----------



## lokster

i have a question

does anyone actually make money off the auction house? like buy stuff and sell stuff?

and does anyone have a guest pass?







id like to try it before i buy


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokster*
> 
> i have a question
> does anyone actually make money off the auction house? like buy stuff and sell stuff?
> and does anyone have a guest pass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to try it before i buy


There are some forums and people you can follow online that have posed personal challenges to make X amount of money in X time period from RMAH. It's hard though. Basically, the guys running multiple accounts and botting are the ones making money from selling gold. Main reason its hard is because you need uber crazy gear on your toon with HIGH MF/GF in order to find the boss items and rack up the gold (and they need to be awesome rolls with a bit of pickup radius as well). This basically means that your gonna spend a billion gold on gear before you can start farming efficiently enough to actually sell things to make a good profit.

Mainly, the AH and RMAH are just there for people who don't want to (or simply can not) devote the time to farm for the best gear, yet find it necessary to play the hardest content (say mp6-10). Also, it makes it easier for a player to sell X set item that they have no use with for some cash, or to buy X set item that they CAN use.

It's a lot easier than trading and It still benefits the joe smoe's because a good roll on an item is a good roll, and botters can never ruin that! lol that means it is still very possible to sell something for 80-100$ on RMAH if it's a boss item.

*EDIT:* To clarify, *you do not NEED high MF/GF to find boss items.* I have a friend that just got back into game and can barely do mp3 after I gave him a bunch of nice monk gear... He dropped a manticore AND a sick IK helm with no MF gear and only para lvl 6 or something lol. He gave me the IK helm for free since I helped him out with tons of gear, so I threw him 10 mil gold too. Was pretty stoked about that.

Anyway, all i meant by that original statement was you need high MF/GF in order to find items and gold fast enough to turn a good profit by selling.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Was just going to edit that post to include a WW barb with more than 100k and not just boss demon hunters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> likethegun#1970 add me up. I am actually on my days off tonight, so will be playing all night! (i mean as in 24 hours from now) frosty and yonder are usually always on too!sounds like we got a group! Yeah if you can get some massive sustained dps, or big bad voodoo will help my wiz too, that would be nice! Me and yonder would kind of be lacking there. Basically, we would just be able to keep them effectively helpess, while doing some medium dmg to them. I do pretty good dps to large mobs, but when it gets down to the onsies and twosies is where it takes awhile. i mean, it takes the same amount of time as the large mobs, but the large mobs ALL die just as fast as the onsies and twosies.


the thing is i dont use the dmg voodoo.. its mana regen voodoo.. but i'll try to spec out something out for mp10

if it doesnt work out we could always go down to mp8

and own up more easily


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the thing is i dont use the dmg voodoo.. its mana regen voodoo.. but i'll try to spec out something out for mp10
> if it doesnt work out we could always go down to mp8
> and own up more easily


That wouldn't hinder us too bad. With monsters taking 68% more dmg from me and yonders passive/mantra, as long as you can spam some decent dps we should be fine with the barb spinning for around 150k.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> That wouldn't hinder us too bad. With monsters taking 68% more dmg from me and yonders passive/mantra, as long as you can spam some decent dps we should be fine with the barb spinning for around 150k.


no prob

i guess i'll have to use vision quest and spam bears like a madman


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no prob
> i guess i'll have to use vision quest and spam bears like a madman











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What's CM?


Sorry, didn't see your 2 word post lol. If you hadn't noticed, we all like typing in here...







CM is "critical mass" it's a wizard passive that reduces cooldowns of all skills by 1 second each time you crit = enemies frozen 100% of time until dead


----------



## Shiftstealth

Monster power isn't out on the regular servers yet is it? Its only on PTR right?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Monster power isn't out on the regular servers yet is it? Its only on PTR right?


It's been out for a week.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> There are some forums and people you can follow online that have posed personal challenges to make X amount of money in X time period from RMAH. It's hard though. Basically, the guys running multiple accounts and botting are the ones making money from selling gold. Main reason its hard is because you need uber crazy gear on your toon with HIGH MF/GF in order to find the boss items and rack up the gold (and they need to be awesome rolls with a bit of pickup radius as well). This basically means that your gonna spend a billion gold on gear before you can start farming efficiently enough to actually sell things to make a good profit.
> Mainly, the AH and RMAH are just there for people who don't want to (or simply can not) devote the time to farm for the best gear, yet find it necessary to play the hardest content (say mp6-10). Also, it makes it easier for a player to sell X set item that they have no use with for some cash, or to buy X set item that they CAN use.


I sell stuff on the RMAH that I know will be a hard sell on the gold AH. Since there's less items and people are so greedy, I wait until mine is priced lower then the competition... then I buy gold with that balance. End up with like 50% more gold sometimes on mediocre high end legendarys.

Sets/uniques sell easiest, since your ideal customer is someone lazy who won't check vs the gold AH and realize how much money they'd save just buying gold and going there. That type of person tends to also be lazy and just search for legendarys by name, as opposed to rares with good stats.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Monster power isn't out on the regular servers yet is it? Its only on PTR right?


Monster power was released with patch 1.0.5 like yonder said. However, it's not a default option... which is kind of dumb. Go into options>gameplay> and tick the box that says enable monster power. Then when you go to "change quest" from your screen, the option will be to the right of the difficulty. Monster power can be changed from 0-1 in all difficulties. Makes it much easier to power lvl toons to 60 also!


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokster*
> 
> i have a question
> 
> does anyone actually make money off the auction house? like buy stuff and sell stuff?
> 
> and does anyone have a guest pass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to try it before i buy


I have a bunch of passes.

But I'm sure it's free anyway.

https://us.battle.net/account/activation/landing.html?product=D3&d3Gateway


----------



## Fr0sty

some people are saying that they not only nerfed the dmg in monster level but they nerfed the hp too.. and its comming from people who ran mp10 for the past week on a regular basis


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> some people are saying that they not only nerfed the dmg in monster level but they nerfed the hp too.. and its comming from people who ran mp10 for the past week on a regular basis


I'm good with that! lol

I was able to do mp10 on PTR with my monk easily... then something changed when they moved to live patch... and I got eaten alive by anything higher than mp7... So I think the notes were accurate when they said something went wrong and the values were changed. Cause when PTR first released I was having ZERO problems with my monk on any difficulty. Just took a long time to kill on MP10


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm good with that! lol
> I was able to do mp10 on PTR with my monk easily... then something changed when they moved to live patch... and I got eaten alive by anything higher than mp7... So I think the notes were accurate when they said something went wrong and the values were changed. Cause when PTR first released I was having ZERO problems with my monk on any difficulty. Just took a long time to kill on MP10


so tonights raid might be even better then i expect


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so tonights raid might be even better then i expect


yessir!







But on another note, I may start kicking myself for changing some of my gear now since release







I hope my tyraels might didnt sell on AH now I listed last night before work!!! I want to keep it! I also changed my weapons so I can have the stupid burning axe proc ignore pain for survivability... Hopefully I will be able to bring my dps back up!

200 dex
80 resist all
15% more dmg to demons
3% more dmg to elites
socket
socket

sexy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> some people are saying that they not only nerfed the dmg in monster level but they nerfed the hp too.. and its comming from people who ran mp10 for the past week on a regular basis


The monsters did greatly increase in damage since PTR first started, but I always thought it was them tweaking it so it was harder before official release. Guess it was a really long mistake that no one caught.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> yessir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another note, I may start kicking myself for changing some of my gear now since release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my tyraels might didnt sell on AH now I listed last night before work!!! I want to keep it! I also changed my weapons so I can have the stupid burning axe proc ignore pain for survivability... Hopefully I will be able to bring my dps back up!
> 200 dex
> 80 resist all
> 15% more dmg to demons
> 3% more dmg to elites
> socket
> socket
> sexy


dude.. why would you sell an end game piece that adds so much dps :O


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dude.. why would you sell an end game piece that adds so much dps :O


To buy a different end game piece for a tweaked build







but since they are nerfing dmg output of monsters, I won't need to anymore!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> To buy a different end game piece for a tweaked build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since they are nerfing dmg output of monsters, I won't need to anymore!


Yeah, hopefully we will be able to drop our burning axes for something with more dps







I might go for the 4 piece Inna's too (already have helm and legs) Probably not though because I would lose soooooo much resist and some life regen.

I got an infernal staff of herding plan, I picked it up because I thought I didn't already get it, but I did. Now I can't learn it, can't drop it, and can't vendor it. It's just stuck in my stash, what do I do?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah, hopefully we will be able to drop our burning axes for something with more dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go for the 4 piece Inna's too (already have helm and legs) Probably not though because I would lose soooooo much resist and some life regen.
> I got an infernal staff of herding plan, I picked it up because I thought I didn't already get it, but I did. Now I can't learn it, can't drop it, and can't vendor it. It's just stuck in my stash, what do I do?


put it on a new caracther you created and delete that caracther.. voila no more pony staff plan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> To buy a different end game piece for a tweaked build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since they are nerfing dmg output of monsters, I won't need to anymore!


what sort of build was that?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I recently threw out Energy Armor and replaced it with Storm Armor - Shocking Aspect and I have to say I am loving it. There is something about raining lightning bolts down on enemies that make me feel godlike. The Storm Armor seems to give me free cirt prods and LoH procs, both of which helps keep my AP and HP topped off. It also allows me to kite enemies from mid range if I need to as this build also makes me real squishy. This leads to the downside; you are super squishy so you have to be very careful about getting out of the way when you can't keep them frozen and at bay.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recently threw out Energy Armor and replaced it with Storm Armor - Shocking Aspect and I have to say I am loving it. There is something about raining lightning bolts down on enemies that make me feel godlike. The Storm Armor seems to give me free cirt prods and LoH procs, both of which helps keep my AP and HP topped off. It also allows me to kite enemies from mid range if I need to as this build also makes me real squishy. This leads to the downside; you are super squishy so you have to be very careful about getting out of the way when you can't keep them frozen and at bay.


May I see your Wiz?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ya know, that question could be kinda of personal lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> put it on a new caracther you created and delete that caracther.. voila no more pony staff plan


Genius.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Ya know, that question could be kinda of personal lol


Not as personal as let me hold your Wizardspike so I can put my Stone of Jordan in your Buriza.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Yea the burning axe really isn't needed, Double LS is way better. get a weapon like this instead.....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> May I see your Wiz?


Sure http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/3381277


----------



## HardwareDecoder

For those of you having trouble with stuttering while vsync is on with an *nvidia (KEPLER: 660/670/680)*

I Recommend trying the newest beta driver as its supposed to push kepler cards even further
http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/geforce_310_33_beta_driver_download,1.html
id=2612&file=1&evp=ba62db7eeaba59106a67c513e8018e68

1. Download Nvidia inspector http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?

2. make a .bat file in the nvidia inspector directory. Containing this command

*nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,135 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,500 -setpowertarget:0,122 -setVoltageOffset:0,0,187500 -setGpuClock:0,2,1311 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3500 -forcepstate:0,2*

3. Double click and enjoy! *You might need to run it as ADMIN*

This makes your card stay at boost clocks all the time.

To Disable.

1. Simply make a .bat file in the nvidia inspector directory with this command

*nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,16*

2. Double click it

THIS MAKES NO PERMANENT CHANGES TO YOUR CARD IN ANY WAY AND A REBOOT WILL ALSO REMOVE ANY CHANGES. THIS IS IN NO WAY A BIOS MOD NOR DOES IT VOID YOUR WARRANTY

IT SIMPLY MAKES THE CARD STAY AT ITS MAX CLOCKS


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yea the burning axe really isn't needed, Double LS is way better. get a weapon like this instead.....


What's your Damage like?


----------



## computerparts

I have a problem with constant microstuttering ever since the new patch. All of my settings stayed the same, but now for some reason I get this microstutter. Alt tab out only fixes it temporarily. By the way, I have tried multiple things including setting affinity but nothing seems to work. My video card is a 6950.

On another note, a friend and I have been trying a new build for the wiz. It's unlike anything I have ever seen before, but it works. We can take quite a few hits while being surrounded in mp5. Had to sacrifice quite a bit of dps from my archon build but at least now I can take a few hits and do higher mp. No more kiting and running around like a pansy. Some elites can still be troublesome though, especially 2 packs at once.


----------



## jbobb

I have a question. Being a WD, I use poison darts/splinters which deals weapon damage as poison. My Zuni Trail boots I just bought have +8% to poison damage. If I use a sword that has added Holy Damage, does it basically ignore that and consider all my damage as poison for that +8%, or do I have to use a weapon that has added poison damage instead?

I have a sword that I get more dps with, but it has holy damage. I do have a ceremonial knife also that has poison damage, but lose 2k dps over the sword.

Along with my Zuni boots, I bought a Zuni Marrow chest piece. Went up about 13k dps after that. Sitting at ~94k dps (unbuffed) now with 40k life.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> For those of you having trouble with stuttering while vsync is on with an *nvidia (KEPLER: 660/670/680)*


Does this make it stay at max clocks until reboot, I.E I should disable it if I'm going to be out of game for awhile?

I will have to try it, don't see why I would want my card at anything but max while playing







.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does this make it stay at max clocks until reboot, I.E I should disable it if I'm going to be out of game for awhile?
> I will have to try it, don't see why I would want my card at anything but max while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


until you reboot or until you run the disable command I posted via .bat file or from CMD while in the nvidia inspector directory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> What's your Damage like?


Completely Unbuffed. Its like 110k+ with the constant blazing fists IAS buff while in fights (thats my only buff now as I swapped on blazing wrath for blinding flash w/ the 60% chance for elites to miss attacks rune for survive ability in higher MP lvls currently i've done 7 with little issue.

Molten is the only thing I even have to worry about in 7 really... Its STUPID OP especially when minions have it too...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Looking for a farming partner for the night:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shiftstealth-1376/hero/1335204

Anyone interested?

(I'd like skype if you wouldnt mind







)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Looking for a farming partner for the night:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shiftstealth-1376/hero/1335204
> Anyone interested?
> (I'd like skype if you wouldnt mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What MP can you run? Im wanting to do 6-7 from now on...

Also I run a 24//7 teamspeak server for D3/BL2 @ *teamspeak77.no-ip.org* that anyone from OCN is more than welcome to hop on and I love seeing new people.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Right now i'm doing 3. I've tried 4 but killing things seemed too slow. I haven't tried 6-7 yet.

I'm on TS i only seem karma on but he isn't talking, by chance is that you?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Right now i'm doing 3. I've tried 4 but killing things seemed too slow. I haven't tried 6-7 yet.
> I'm on TS i only seem karma on but he isn't talking, by chance is that you?


ahh yea


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I have a question. Being a WD, I use poison darts/splinters which deals weapon damage as poison. My Zuni Trail boots I just bought have +8% to poison damage. If I use a sword that has added Holy Damage, does it basically ignore that and consider all my damage as poison for that +8%, or do I have to use a weapon that has added poison damage instead?
> I have a sword that I get more dps with, but it has holy damage. I do have a ceremonial knife also that has poison damage, but lose 2k dps over the sword.
> Along with my Zuni boots, I bought a Zuni Marrow chest piece. Went up about 13k dps after that. Sitting at ~94k dps (unbuffed) now with 40k life.


I think it it will be your holy damage plus the enhanced poison damage?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Molten is the only thing I even have to worry about in 7 really... Its STUPID OP especially when minions have it too...


Seriously I think it's glitched, I take damage from just just by standing next to the mob, when it hasn't moved backwards to make me walk on its trail. On mobs that move around a lot, it is just ridiculous, even with me using dashing strike to teleport over the molten and onto the other side of them and stun them for a second.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think it it will be your holy damage plus the enhanced poison damage?


From what I understand 'adds x% to elemental damage' is just a straight percent DPS buff., While 'elemental skills deal x% more damage' is a buff to only those skills.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Seriously I think it's glitched, I take damage from just just by standing next to the mob, when it hasn't moved backwards to make me walk on its trail. On mobs that move around a lot, it is just ridiculous, even with me using dashing strike to teleport over the molten and onto the other side of them and stun them for a second.
> From what I understand 'adds x% to elemental damage' is just a straight percent DPS buff., While 'elemental skills deal x% more damage' is a buff to only those skills.


i think its glitched too, I can run mp7 with minimal issues ( been doing it all day now) and molten IS BULL*****


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> For those of you having trouble with stuttering while vsync is on with an *nvidia (KEPLER: 660/670/680)*
> I Recommend trying the newest beta driver as its supposed to push kepler cards even further
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_get/geforce_310_33_beta_driver_download,1.html
> id=2612&file=1&evp=ba62db7eeaba59106a67c513e8018e68
> 1. Download Nvidia inspector http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?
> 2. make a .bat file in the nvidia inspector directory. Containing this command
> *nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,135 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,500 -setpowertarget:0,122 -setVoltageOffset:0,0,187500 -setGpuClock:0,2,1311 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3500 -forcepstate:0,2*
> 3. Double click and enjoy! *You might need to run it as ADMIN*
> This makes your card stay at boost clocks all the time.
> 
> To Disable.
> 1. Simply make a .bat file in the nvidia inspector directory with this command
> *nvidiaInspector.exe -forcepstate:0,16*
> 2. Double click it
> THIS MAKES NO PERMANENT CHANGES TO YOUR CARD IN ANY WAY AND A REBOOT WILL ALSO REMOVE ANY CHANGES. THIS IS IN NO WAY A BIOS MOD NOR DOES IT VOID YOUR WARRANTY
> IT SIMPLY MAKES THE CARD STAY AT ITS MAX CLOCKS


Can I get that stickied to the front page or whatever?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i think its glitched too, I can run mp7 with minimal issues ( been doing it all day now) and molten IS BULL*****


Molten Arcane Horde


----------



## computerparts

I think all resist and block are bugged when it comes to elites and their affixes. For instance, I can take the fireballs from key warden in act 1. But if I get caught in his molten trail, it's almost instant death. Same with plague pools.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> From what I understand 'adds x% to elemental damage' is just a straight percent DPS buff., While 'elemental skills deal x% more damage' is a buff to only those skills.


This is correct. The "Adds x% to [elemental] dmg" is a straight dps buff. Meaning it is applied to your overall and ignores elemental properties completely... No idea why blizz chose this wording as it's VERY misleading. However, I am quite sure that all dmg calculations stack. Therefore, your weapon dmg is first, multiplied by your base stat and gear upgrades, then multiplied by any other enhancers. Therefore, if you run into a pack with X resistance type, then it will be effected during that portion of the calculation.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This is correct. The "Adds x% to [elemental] dmg" is a straight dps buff. Meaning it is applied to your overall and ignores elemental properties completely... No idea why blizz chose this wording as it's VERY misleading. However, I am quite sure that all dmg calculations stack. Therefore, your weapon dmg is first, multiplied by your base stat and gear upgrades, then multiplied by any other enhancers. Therefore, if you run into a pack with X resistance type, then it will be effected during that portion of the calculation.


Screw it... I will just slap them around until they disappear and leave me loot.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Screw it... I will just slap them around until they disappear and leave me loot.


That's the way to do it!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

worst set ever award


----------



## calavera

I picked up a horadrim hamburger yesterday, should I just delete my account?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I have a question. Being a WD, I use poison darts/splinters which deals weapon damage as poison. My Zuni Trail boots I just bought have +8% to poison damage. If I use a sword that has added Holy Damage, does it basically ignore that and consider all my damage as poison for that +8%, or do I have to use a weapon that has added poison damage instead?
> I have a sword that I get more dps with, but it has holy damage. I do have a ceremonial knife also that has poison damage, but lose 2k dps over the sword.
> Along with my Zuni boots, I bought a Zuni Marrow chest piece. Went up about 13k dps after that. Sitting at ~94k dps (unbuffed) now with 40k life.


the zuni boots bonus gives a bonus of 8% damage as poison. this is applied to non-elemental damage from your weapon only (which is then multiplied by modifiers like int n crit) so basically the holy damage doesn't benefit from this AND the poison would not either, as it only gets 8% from the 'white' damage from your weapon.
this is why the modifier is terrible, now you would have to basically find out the total non-elemental damage (after modifiers) you do for each weapon and add that to the total paper-dps to see which weapon would actually do more dps after the bonus poison is added.. if they do similar non-elemental base damage it will be hard to tell.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hey frosty you should help me pick out some WD stuff I got 81 million ATM


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone with preferably a wiz or a DH want to help power level my level 35 WD ?? compensation can be discussed......


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pet builds are boring.. go bear build.. but for 60mil doing mp5 is kinda hard
> i can't solo mp5 because they have too much hp .. and i cant burst for so long.. unless i dump all my cooldowns.. im more of a hard hitter then a sustained hitter
> but then again with the 30% dmg nerf who knows how that might turn out


oh man ur wd can't solo mp5? now I don't want to make one better just roll a barb


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> oh man ur wd can't solo mp5? now I don't want to make one better just roll a barb


tried mp10 a bit tonight.. and we faired pretty well

its not that i can't... its just not efficient at all to do mp5

so i'd rather do mp1 5 runs vs 1 run on mp5

if you still want help gearing a wd i'll help i wont mind


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tried mp10 a bit tonight.. and we faired pretty well
> its not that i can't... its just not efficient at all to do mp5
> so i'd rather do mp1 5 runs vs 1 run on mp5
> if you still want help gearing a wd i'll help i wont mind


idk what I want to do barb looks like alot of fun and its so OP I think i'm gonna do that I payed some1 10M to power level me for 1HR and got to lvl 15 already lol....

I feel what ur sayin about MP1. I've been running mp4 my self even though I can do mp7 pretty easy just moltens I might die 1x a pack to because its like glitched or something its so OP

MP4 I can run this spec and do 140k dps constant buffed + 48% extra from mantra and hardly ever die and cleear so fast. Its really superior to higher mp's because I get more legendaries/sets and make more gold per hour and get way more exp. More mf isn't better, it doesnt raise chances of finding stuff that much I currently have 399 mf @ 5 stacks in mp4 which is plenty...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> idk what I want to do barb looks like alot of fun and its so OP I think i'm gonna do that I payed some1 10M to power level me for 1HR and got to lvl 15 already lol....
> I feel what ur sayin about MP1. I've been running mp4 my self even though I can do mp7 pretty easy just moltens I might die 1x a pack to because its like glitched or something its so OP
> MP4 I can run this spec and do 140k dps constant buffed + 48% extra from mantra and hardly ever die and cleear so fast. Its really superior to higher mp's because I get more legendaries/sets and make more gold per hour and get way more exp. More mf isn't better, it doesnt raise chances of finding stuff that much I currently have 399 mf @ 5 stacks in mp4 which is plenty...


spend 60mil on a ww spec barb farm in mp8 and hop on mp10 gradually and then gear your wd with left over gold or items you find that fit the bill


----------



## jbobb

Thanks for the info guys on the +x% elemental damage. Guess it really doesnt amount to much in the end. I'm now stuck using my ceremonial knife with less dps. I had my sword in my inventory in case I wanted to switch back when testing and accidentally sold it to the vendor when I dumped my items.

Went to buy it back and there were too many in there and it was gone.







Not that big of a deal though beings I still plan on upgrading to a better weapon soon.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> idk what I want to do barb looks like alot of fun and its so OP I think i'm gonna do that I payed some1 10M to power level me for 1HR and got to lvl 15 already lol....
> I feel what ur sayin about MP1. I've been running mp4 my self even though I can do mp7 pretty easy just moltens I might die 1x a pack to because its like glitched or something its so OP
> MP4 I can run this spec and do 140k dps constant buffed + 48% extra from mantra and hardly ever die and cleear so fast. Its really superior to higher mp's because I get more legendaries/sets and make more gold per hour and get way more exp. More mf isn't better, it doesnt raise chances of finding stuff that much I currently have 399 mf @ 5 stacks in mp4 which is plenty...


it's going to depend on the build used too though, whether or not a character can easily do a MP level or not. for example, my pets build can do at least 7, and my bears can do 4 easily in a team of 2, it is harder to hold it up in a team of 3/4, but it is doable, and mp5 is ok solo. this was before the hotfix yesterday, and some say they nerfed health too, which would make my bears build more viable in a higher mp level.
on another note, on my pets build i have dropped pierce the veil for vision quest and acid cloud for firebats.. dropped me from 180k dps to 150k, but with the lowered costs of bats, i'm going to try to work them in. I am going to try out spiritual attunement too, to see which helps most with mana. I still feel bats are pretty trash though, they don't seem to do the damage they advertise, and they definitely do not crit as often as they should.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> idk what I want to do barb looks like alot of fun and its so OP I think i'm gonna do that I payed some1 10M to power level me for 1HR and got to lvl 15 already lol....
> I feel what ur sayin about MP1. I've been running mp4 my self even though I can do mp7 pretty easy just moltens I might die 1x a pack to because its like glitched or something its so OP
> MP4 I can run this spec and do 140k dps constant buffed + 48% extra from mantra and hardly ever die and cleear so fast. Its really superior to higher mp's because I get more legendaries/sets and make more gold per hour and get way more exp. More mf isn't better, it doesnt raise chances of finding stuff that much I currently have 399 mf @ 5 stacks in mp4 which is plenty...


I'll help you level your barb, they are a lot of fun. I owe you for the helmet


----------



## perfectblade

So basically what I'm getting from this is that barb is the best for soloing stuff right now. How does sorcerer match up (referrring to farming inferno).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> So basically what I'm getting from this is that barb is the best for soloing stuff right now. How does sorcerer match up (referrring to farming inferno).


barbs the cheapest/most op but i think my monk kills faster than alot of barbs now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> barbs the cheapest/most op but i think my monk kills faster than alot of barbs now.


Lots of things kill faster than barbs 1v1 or 1vFew, but barbs still farm faster because they are killing while on the run. They die less and clear maps faster because they kill more faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> So basically what I'm getting from this is that barb is the best for soloing stuff right now. How does sorcerer match up (referrring to farming inferno).


Sorc is not in D3 so you are probably referring to Wiz which seems to be the dev team's personal punching bag for the last 3 patches. To begin with, she was already a gimped as hell version of D2's sorc despite being a proclaimed prodigy. To give you an idea of how sad it has been for us, here is a quick time line of what happened:

Patch 103 - IAS nerf which hurt DH and Wiz a ton
Patch 104 - ET proc rate was halved (Storm Chaser was accidentally doubled so it was mostly still OK)
Patch 105 - Storm Chaser was fixed, Meteor and Spectral Blades were heavily nerfed, and Energy Armor (as well as Prismatic Armor) was stomped on

Before the nerfs, we were one of the top farming classes though.


----------



## chrischoi

It's all fun and games until Jay Wilson poops on your chest.


----------



## -SE7EN-

mana spiders work great with firebats and no mana gear (thanks fluid) finally a use for that skill.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Not being able to dye me fugly Tal Rasha chest and Sage Seekers is really starting to grind my gears. It annoys me even looking at my toon's profile. I might need to find new boots at the very least.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

LOL you know what really grinds my gears? OP barbs haha but seriously mine is 20 already in only 1hr 48 mins


----------



## nathris

I sold this back when the RMAH first opened for $25, which today is about 50m gold.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

It has been almost 5 months now and they still haven't fixed the stuttering problems.... has anyone been able to fix it or make the game somewhat playable?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> It has been almost 5 months now and they still haven't fixed the stuttering problems.... has anyone been able to fix it or make the game somewhat playable?


stuttering as in the constant frame rate drop on rakkis crossing or are you using vsync on a 660/670/680 ?


----------



## Pidoma

Any idea what this might be worth? Looked around the AH and couldn't find really anything..

.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well i've decided to cash out and sell all my gear so far i've made $50 and got tons of monk stuff to go and 35$ worth of gold. Have fun everyone!


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> It has been almost 5 months now and they still haven't fixed the stuttering problems.... has anyone been able to fix it or make the game somewhat playable?


different people have different way of describing a stutter... most ive seen are talking about a noticeable "twitch" - for me.. its like a micro stutter.. not enough to stutter, bu enough to blur the picture slightly.
Its not constant and it drives me insane! started after the first patch.

Also had my first crash last night... for no reason, mid battle.. game just locked up & freaked out.... had to task it dead.

EDIT:

they patched it today?? game just forced a restart for me while on the login screen... hmmmm

EDIT2:
ok.. it says there is a patch, and must restart, then it does, no patch, back to login... the again... lol nice


----------



## Tiger S.

Fun runs last night


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> It has been almost 5 months now and they still haven't fixed the stuttering problems.... has anyone been able to fix it or make the game somewhat playable?


I don't have any stutter. It only lags for the first ~30 seconds of play and is fine after that.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Fun runs last night


Nice!

i need to try with others, i cant do above mp2 solo and i havent gotten crap at mp2 lol


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone else highly annoyed with the volume of reflect Elites we now have? I kill myself in like 2 seconds hitting these guys.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone else highly annoyed with the volume of reflect Elites we now have? I kill myself in like 2 seconds hitting these guys.


As I get more DPS it gets more and more annoying lol.

Some times I seem to get a whole run 90% full of them. Sometimes I see almost none... maybe we need to look into an IP conspiracy like some people do for drops







.


----------



## StaticFX

I agree!! Refelect has been the #1 affix on elites! and as a 108K dps DH i can just about 1 shot myself even with gloom on (since they nerfed it thanks)

but - todays patch is supposed to reduce damage for MP levels for monster affixes... so hope it helps


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone else highly annoyed with the volume of reflect Elites we now have? I kill myself in like 2 seconds hitting these guys.


I've noticed that too. Slowly upgrading my gear for some life on hit. Got about 440 now. Had 0 before so hopefully this will help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

As a CM wiz, thankfully I have never had to worry about RD.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As a CM wiz, thankfully I have never had to worry about RD.


lol yeh I heard CM wiz complain about it and am like.... wait what.....

My dps is at around... oooo 450k vs ubers and elites single target +18% spiketrap and 6% bola, and my stuff is AoE too XD

I found a sick monk and he cyclones onto my traps and everything dies. We tried mp9 and it was pretty ez but I think mp8 is probably best for MF efficiency. Cant remember if we played pre hotfix or not but I can easily tank mp7 now regardless, i might be able to tank mp10 because I did mp7 prepatch a lot solo.

RD is broken atm. There are several threads about it. They really need to fix it. Once you get good dps as DH you die IN gloom. Reflect packs were greatly increased to try to nerf DHs secretly, but its painfully obvious. I mean MAYBE if you have like 80k hp you could survive with gloom rofl....

Im easily soloing mp10, efficiently soling mp7 for keys, sub 10m, often 7-8 depends on pack finding. Destroy mp7 ubers and have like 20 machines Im saving to use with GOOD people (so hard to find). But I found a sick monk and looks like a good CM wiz so I might finally start farming the actual rings. Until then its alk runs, 15m per run, 1 leg average, and 80m xp/hr or so rofl. I think 90 paragon is the sweet spot, then use a MF gem if partied or maybe follower solo.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well i've decided to cash out and sell all my gear so far i've made $50 and got tons of monk stuff to go and 35$ worth of gold. Have fun everyone!


leaving the game?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> leaving the game?


My friend's list looks emptier every passing day.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yes I decided to quit. so far i've sold half my gear and 75 mil gold in the rmah still have some stuff to sell like this

i've made more than $50 back already before fees. I am tired of playing an unbalanced game where barbs can farm 5x faster than anyone else.

The whole thing feels like a big scam to me anymore. ++ I need to focus on real life I haven't been to the gym in a week lol because of this game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yes I decided to quit. so far i've sold half my gear and 75 mil gold in the rmah still have some stuff to sell like this
> i've made more than $50 back already before fees. I am tired of playing an unbalanced game where barbs can farm 5x faster than anyone else.
> The whole thing feels like a big scam to me anymore. ++ I need to focus on real life I haven't been to the gym in a week lol because of this game.


Blizzard wanted to let you know that they appreciate your past patronage and are sorry to see you go...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am currently drafting up a Wizard rework to email to Blizzard. I am tired of all the BS that us Wizards have to go through due to how incompetent the dev team for D3 is.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

the only thing blizzard appreciates is money.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> lol yeh I heard CM wiz complain about it and am like.... wait what.....
> My dps is at around... oooo 450k vs ubers and elites single target +18% spiketrap and 6% bola, and my stuff is AoE too XD
> I found a sick monk and he cyclones onto my traps and everything dies. We tried mp9 and it was pretty ez but I think mp8 is probably best for MF efficiency. Cant remember if we played pre hotfix or not but I can easily tank mp7 now regardless, i might be able to tank mp10 because I did mp7 prepatch a lot solo.
> RD is broken atm. There are several threads about it. They really need to fix it. Once you get good dps as DH you die IN gloom. Reflect packs were greatly increased to try to nerf DHs secretly, but its painfully obvious. I mean MAYBE if you have like 80k hp you could survive with gloom rofl....
> Im easily soloing mp10, efficiently soling mp7 for keys, sub 10m, often 7-8 depends on pack finding. Destroy mp7 ubers and have like 20 machines Im saving to use with GOOD people (so hard to find). But I found a sick monk and looks like a good CM wiz so I might finally start farming the actual rings. Until then its alk runs, 15m per run, 1 leg average, and 80m xp/hr or so rofl. I think 90 paragon is the sweet spot, then use a MF gem if partied or maybe follower solo.


My CM WW wiz actually did have a problem with reflect for awhile... had to switch back diamond skin rune to spam. Was at 80k dps wit decent crits, so when you are pinging an entire refelct mob (horde or even a champ pack x4 or something) for a 100-200k every blast pop with almost 80% CC, it hurts...

Don't have a problem now though... The armor/res nerf def hurt the build a TAD, but only so far as if you mess up even for a fraction of a second, your going to get 1 shotted in mp8-10

On another note, anyone get the feeling drop rates have been nerfed yet again? ...either that, or AH must really be overflowing


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am currently drafting up a Wizard rework to email to Blizzard. I am tired of all the BS that us Wizards have to go through due to how incompetent the dev team for D3 is.


I'm just as frustrated as you but there are other builds to try. No need to rely on CM build forever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I'm just as frustrated as you but there are other builds to try. No need to rely on CM build forever.


Only the CM build is viable for farming higher levels of Monster Power.







I also don't want to go back to kiting. It took forever to kill things.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pet builds are boring.. go bear build.. but for 60mil doing mp5 is kinda hard
> i can't solo mp5 because they have too much hp .. and i cant burst for so long.. unless i dump all my cooldowns.. im more of a hard hitter then a sustained hitter
> but then again with the 30% dmg nerf who knows how that might turn out


You can't do MP5 with 60 mil worth of gear? Unless you mean you can't faceroll MP5, because I find MP5 quite easy with my ~13 mil in gear on my DH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I've noticed that too. Slowly upgrading my gear for some life on hit. Got about 440 now. Had 0 before so hopefully this will help.


I have ~1700 LoH, and reflect still kills me when I'm in my guardian turret + gloom. Shadow Power's 15% life steal works well for me when fighting more than 1 enemy, but sometimes RD nope's me instantly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> On another note, anyone get the feeling drop rates have been nerfed yet again? ...either that, or AH must really be overflowing


I feel like they have been. I haven't found a legendary in at least 5-8 hours of farming (spread over a few days, of course) with over 300% MF on MP5. When 1.0.5 was launched, I was finding ~2-3 legendaries a day with just a few hours of play. It's pretty frustrating when my friend who has a good 100% less MF is finding legendaries and set items left and right, and he doesn't play nearly as much as I do.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

WOW that was quick all I have left to sell is my witching hour. Already payed for my copy of D3 and then some.

youd think for $99 it would be gone 145 int 67 dex 100 vit 9 ias 37% crit dmg


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Only the CM build is viable for farming higher levels of Monster Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't want to go back to kiting. It took forever to kill things.


I'm sorry but people like you kill games ... You KNOW wizards are a glass cannon class. If you want to faceroll something without taking much damage, don't roll a wizard ffs ...

adapt to the game instead. in 2 weeks someone will come out with a brand new build as OP as the last and all wizards will be happy.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> different people have different way of describing a stutter... most ive seen are talking about a noticeable "twitch" - for me.. its like a micro stutter.. not enough to stutter, bu enough to blur the picture slightly.
> Its not constant and it drives me insane! started after the first patch.


I get the same thing. It's really easy to notice when you're running around and trying to read the names of items on the ground and all the text is blurry.

I'm also in about the same spot with farming keys and portals. Add me if you want to try to team up for some runs, blazed1#1216, can run with either DH or barb. I do work late nights though so might be hard to catch me online some times.


----------



## Crazy9000

So are wizard sources/wands cheap atm with everyone leaving them for WD? I've got one at 48, thinking of getting him into inferno and getting some gear.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> You can't do MP5 with 60 mil worth of gear? Unless you mean you can't faceroll MP5, because I find MP5 quite easy with my ~13 mil in gear on my DH.


dh and wd are very different.. dhs have been able to face roll this game since the beginning with way less gear than other classes. I'm pretty sure he can do mp5 anyways, maybe just not 1shotting his way through it, i have a similar build to his and within like 10k dps of his wd on that build and i can do mp5, but got to go to 4 to just glide thru quickly.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> dh and wd are very different.. dhs have been able to face roll this game since the beginning with way less gear than other classes. I'm pretty sure he can do mp5 anyways, maybe just not 1shotting his way through it, i have a similar build to his and within like 10k dps of his wd on that build and i can do mp5, but got to go to 4 to just glide thru quickly.


My friend has spent even less than I have on gear (he's a WD), and we can play up to MP6 (takes forever to kill extra health guys) for farming. I think someone just overpaid for their gear.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> You can't do MP5 with 60 mil worth of gear? Unless you mean you can't faceroll MP5, because I find MP5 quite easy with my ~13 mil in gear on my DH.


All of that for only 13 mil? I might have to do some gear shopping for my DH after work.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So are wizard sources/wands cheap atm with everyone leaving them for WD? I've got one at 48, thinking of getting him into inferno and getting some gear.


I haven't noticed anything cheap.

On another note, it seems either new bugs come with every patch they release or they are intentionally nerfing things. Drop rate for legendary is no longer doubled. Reflect damage elites are everywhere. Last but not least, monsters have more health and do more damage than they did before this blunder of a patch that they are calling 1.05a. And then there's the microstutter that only seems to be an issue with Radeon cards.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> My friend has spent even less than I have on gear (he's a WD), and we can play up to MP6 (takes forever to kill extra health guys) for farming. I think someone just overpaid for their gear.


i have no doubt as to anyone's ability to 'slow' kill a level, there are plenty of 'budget' builds going around that show how to gear a character for low gold and be able to kill things eventually. I meant that a wd and a dh in similar-priced gear would lean towards the dh in ability to efficiently clear a level. also, your friend may have a different build/playstyle than others that allows him to get away with cheaper gears and be able to 'slow farm' higher mps. I have 2 main builds as a wd.. a pets build that I can slowly do mp7+, and a bears build (kind of similar to frosty's) that can do mp4/5 FASTER than my pets build (with 50k less dps than the pets build) but based on the way the skills are set, I simply cannot do higher levels as I HAVE TO kill enemies quickly enough to get the mana regen from their deaths or I cannot attack. for a grave injustice-based build to work, you must be able to faceroll and simply being able to not die and eventually kill enemies is not an option. I don't think he has overpaid for his gear, he has bought gear that works with his skills/playstyle, and to move up a monster power requires a decent amount of dps more because of his build.
anyways, you seem like you are doing quite well at the game, if you would like to farm some time feel free to add me - your friend too, always like seeing different wd builds. my tag is in my sig.


----------



## dezahp

I still can't believe people play this game lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I'm sorry but people like you kill games ... You KNOW wizards are a glass cannon class. If you want to faceroll something without taking much damage, don't roll a wizard ffs ...
> adapt to the game instead. in 2 weeks someone will come out with a brand new build as OP as the last and all wizards will be happy.


So much nonsense in this post. Who the hell said a Wizard had to be glass cannon? Glass cannon is simply a TYPE of build regardless of RPG games. Have you never heard of the term "Battle Mage" before? Obviously not if you think playing completely squishy is the only way to go. Also don't even try to talk to me about adaptation. Since the game came out, I have been constantly adapting to the game. Every time they nerf the class, I am force to adapt so I can continue playing. I'll have you know that this is the 5th build I have been using after going through various kiting builds and getting bored of it. Also, D3 is an aRPG. It has always been about face rolling and farming and kiting builds are horrible for both. Here is an idea, why don't you take your high horse of playing D3 and shove it, because it really doesn't seem like you know what you are talking about at all.

Also, while Wizards are bitter about being nerfed, it is not the nerfing of the CM build itself that chafes at us smart one. It is the fact that they are nerfing us so hard, when the build was not even the best. It is the lies that the dev team continue to try and feed us with and how they claim it was for balance. One look at this game tells you otherwise. There is a reason that most Wizzies have given up and moved on to WD, so yeah, don't even freaking talk to me about adapting and how to play the game.


----------



## Pidoma

I have seen him try multiple specs in this game. He continues to show me


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I still can't believe people play this game lol


says the BattleField player...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Only the CM build is viable for farming higher levels of Monster Power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't want to go back to kiting. It took forever to kill things.


My CM build is just fine. Can do mp7-8 efficienctly with a high DPS DH or WW barb, and i can solo mp6 easy enough. I can also do mp10 with a lot of deaths (if i mess up a lot on my timing).

And to coolmidget; if you don't have a wiz. Please keep quiet. We have been adapting since release with all the nerfs and changes that seem to effect wizard the most.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> WOW that was quick all I have left to sell is my witching hour. Already payed for my copy of D3 and then some.
> youd think for $99 it would be gone 145 int 67 dex 100 vit 9 ias 37% crit dmg


Tristein told me that you borrowed a witching hour from him to test, then removed him from your friend's list. He asked if I knew you and then told me to watch out for you because your'e quitting the game and selling everything on RMAH.

If that's true, thats messed up... I hope it's not... but seeing as you are quitting I figured I'd let you know so you can resolve it with him if you care about your reputation.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

really don't care what anyone thinks but he does have the item back. The belt on the RMAH is my witching hour









infact if someone from here wants to offer me 50M for it ( a steal ) i'd be willing to take it from a fellow ocn'er then I can just sell that gold for money









it is afterall my last item that I need to bother selling so I could then close the door on this terrible game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> My CM build is just fine. Can do mp7-8 efficienctly with a high DPS DH or WW barb, and i can solo mp6 easy enough. I can also do mp10 with a lot of deaths (if i mess up a lot on my timing).
> And to coolmidget; if you don't have a wiz. Please keep quiet. We have been adapting since release with all the nerfs and changes that seem to effect wizard the most.


I can farm MP5 and manage up to 7 before things get tough, but that was hardly my point. Someone had said that the Wizard had other builds after I had remarked that I was working on a Wizard rework to suggest to Blizzard. I answered back that Wizards only had one viable farming build for higher levels of MP, which is CM of course, unless I wanted to kite again (Blizzard/Hydra or Arcane Orb) which takes forever to kill in MP levels.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> You can't do MP5 with 60 mil worth of gear? Unless you mean you can't faceroll MP5, because I find MP5 quite easy with my ~13 mil in gear on my DH.
> I have ~1700 LoH, and reflect still kills me when I'm in my guardian turret + gloom. Shadow Power's 15% life steal works well for me when fighting more than 1 enemy, but sometimes RD nope's me instantly.
> I feel like they have been. I haven't found a legendary in at least 5-8 hours of farming (spread over a few days, of course) with over 300% MF on MP5. When 1.0.5 was launched, I was finding ~2-3 legendaries a day with just a few hours of play. It's pretty frustrating when my friend who has a good 100% less MF is finding legendaries and set items left and right, and he doesn't play nearly as much as I do.


cant do as in cant faceroll

my build thrives on me facerolling stuff with bears as fast as possible

hence the reason why i love to stick to lower mp .. but i did mp10 in a good group of fellow ocn'ers and its highly doable and easy to do mp10.. but it takes a freakin while

so i dont do higher mp because my spec cannot work efficiently otherwise i'd play at mp5

imagine if all crit mass wizzards would have to kill mobs to reduce their cooldowns.. how many of them would play this spec?


----------



## Schnitter

Well I am stuck in progression on this game now. My 200k DPS (no phaggot SS) DH upgrades are too expensive. So I thought I'd start gearing my barb which used to be my main. Apparently, everyone rerolled Barb and anything that Has a combination of Strength+Vit+All Res is stupid expensive even if item level 62. I wonder how much money (Real Money) I'd get if I decide to sell my DH gear.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Schn1tt3r-1194/hero/12885503


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Well I am stuck in progression on this game now. My 200k DPS (no phaggot SS) DH upgrades are too expensive. So I thought I'd start gearing my barb which used to be my main. Apparently, everyone rerolled Barb and anything that Has a combination of Strength+Vit+All Res is stupid expensive even if item level 62. I wonder how much money (Real Money) I'd get if I decide to sell my DH gear.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Schn1tt3r-1194/hero/12885503


Did I inspire you? I just sold my amulet for $10.00 a few mins ago ;-) pretty sure i'm at $120+ and hoping my witching hour sells for 49.99 god I just want to get rid of it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> imagine if all crit mass wizzards would have to kill mobs to reduce their cooldowns.. how many of them would play this spec?


Please don't give them anymore ideas...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please don't give them anymore ideas...


its how grave injustice works...

yes witch doctors reduces their cooldown by killing stuff

its epic if you can faceroll.. otherwise it is bad


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> really don't care what anyone thinks but he does have the item back. The belt on the RMAH is my witching hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infact if someone from here wants to offer me 50M for it ( a steal ) i'd be willing to take it from a fellow ocn'er then I can just sell that gold for money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is afterall my last item that I need to bother selling so I could then close the door on this terrible game.


I didn't think you would actually do something like that... I had played with you quite often, but don't know why he would lie about it, so I figured it was just a misunderstanding which is why I brought it up. Seeing as you randomly removed me from your friend's list as well, thought this was the best place to mention it haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can farm MP5 and manage up to 7 before things get tough, but that was hardly my point. Someone had said that the Wizard had other builds after I had remarked that I was working on a Wizard rework to suggest to Blizzard. I answered back that Wizards only had one viable farming build for higher levels of MP, which is CM of course, unless I wanted to kite again (Blizzard/Hydra or Arcane Orb) which takes forever to kill in MP levels.


Yeah I read the posts bruddah. Even commented back to that other dude. Was just throwing it out there so that anyone reading this thread that may have a wizard doesn't get discouraged.

I know a few wizards that don't play CM WW builds that do great. Their gear is ridic obviously... but... CM is just a go to skill like one with everything for monks... its a necessity because its just that good. (one with everything shouldnt really count in this regard though, as its only good because its not easy for a monk to get armor like it is for a barb, and they nerfed dodge), BUT of course no one can argue CM is a necessary passive ability for higher mp levels... either CM / archon or CM / WW.

I really don't think there is much they can do with wizards, that wouldn't make them super OP otherwise. The only thing I can think of is to buff survivability. The energy armor nerf was just completely ridiculous... Wizards would be just fine if they gave them better defensive passives to choose from, or better armors. Most of the armors arent even defensive, but an alternative offensive armor spell...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its how grave injustice works...
> yes witch doctors reduces their cooldown by killing stuff
> its epic if you can faceroll.. otherwise it is bad


eff that noise lol. Then again, give me a gargantuan and some dogs to hide behind... and then I wouldn't care how my cool downs worked as a wiz!


----------



## Magariz

Yeah, I am giving up on the game I think. Done several since patch and still nothing beyong vendor trash on MP4-5. Last legend I saw was about 3 months ago I found a average Windforce with LikeTheGun. Giving up on even trying to make my $60 back for the game.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Yeah, I am giving up on the game I think. Done several since patch and still nothing beyong vendor trash on MP4-5. Last legend I saw was about 3 months ago I found a average Windforce with LikeTheGun. Giving up on even trying to make my $60 back for the game.


Awww man... If only you would have played the first 3 days of patch you would have found TONS of legends before the AH got populated again haha. No, really though you can find legends a lot faster now with MF. Just need to make a couple 2-3 runs every go to get one.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I didn't think you would actually do something like that... I had played with you quite often, but don't know why he would lie about it, so I figured it was just a misunderstanding which is why I brought it up. Seeing as you randomly removed me from your friend's list as well, thought this was the best place to mention it haha.Yeah I read the posts bruddah. Even commented back to that other dude. Was just throwing it out there so that anyone reading this thread that may have a wizard doesn't get discouraged.
> I know a few wizards that don't play CM WW builds that do great. Their gear is ridic obviously... but... CM is just a go to skill like one with everything for monks... its a necessity because its just that good. (one with everything shouldnt really count in this regard though, as its only good because its not easy for a monk to get armor like it is for a barb, and they nerfed dodge), BUT of course no one can argue CM is a necessary passive ability for higher mp levels... either CM / archon or CM / WW.
> I really don't think there is much they can do with wizards, that wouldn't make them super OP otherwise. The only thing I can think of is to buff survivability. The energy armor nerf was just completely ridiculous... Wizards would be just fine if they gave them better defensive passives to choose from, or better armors. Most of the armors arent even defensive, but an alternative offensive armor spell...eff that noise lol. Then again, give me a gargantuan and some dogs to hide behind... and then I wouldn't care how my cool downs worked as a wiz!


We talked about why I removed you and apparently it was a misunderstanding. Just sold my witchin hr for $50 YEA BOIIIIII! made $136.93 total from my gear so not bad at all paid for a good bit of my new AKC registered black lab puppy (was 250 a great deal)

Anyway adios fail successor to D2 Its been a long strange journey


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Awww man... If only you would have played the first 3 days of patch you would have found TONS of legends before the AH got populated again haha. No, really though you can find legends a lot faster now with MF. Just need to make a couple 2-3 runs every go to get one.


Think I did about 20 runs in the first 3 days. Got nothing. For A3 I run on MP3, takes too long for stuff to die on MP5. Don't think anything will ever cure the disapointment that D3 was to me. Such a die hard fan of Diablo 1 and 2. Competed on the D2 ladder many times, several hardcore toons and played it from day one always loving it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> Think I did about 20 runs in the first 3 days. Got nothing. For A3 I run on MP3, takes too long for stuff to die on MP5. Don't think anything will ever cure the disapointment that D3 was to me. Such a die hard fan of Diablo 1 and 2. Competed on the D2 ladder many times, several hardcore toons and played it from day one always loving it.


D3 is an auction house not a game, a cash cow for blizzard not a successor to D2 in anyway it truly is a shame. I was a die hard D2'er my self


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> D3 is an auction house not a game, a cash cow for blizzard not a successor to D2 in anyway it truly is a shame. I was a die hard D2'er my self


Path of Exile. F2P. Open beta in December.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> D3 is an auction house not a game, a cash cow for blizzard not a successor to D2 in anyway it truly is a shame. I was a die hard D2'er my self


D2 was a cash-cow for the Chinese gold-trading sites...Much more than D3 has been a cash-cow for Blizzard.

It's interesting how you all seem to forget how much the off-site vendors made from D2...Then you turn around and point a finger at Blizzard for being a cash-cow.

100$ for VG's anyone? That once pre-nerfs popped up, they were gone instantly? 10-15 would sell out nightly? Not to mention pre-nerf EH's...COA's, SS's...These are all items you'd willingly fork over 100+$ for, sometimes more (Especially in the case of WF or EH)...

Blizzard sees that, says "Okay, if these morons will pay $250 for a 1.02 VG, let's see what they'll pay in D3"...And, like sheep...You've made how much in the past few days?

My point is, you're being a hypocrite. Either you hate it and you're not going to use it because they're bad/evil/ignorant or...You love it because you just made $120...Pick one.

Just a FYI ~ Those Chinese farmers, profited off of D2 for a decade...D4 is already planned for 2014/15.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> D2 was a cash-cow for the Chinese gold-trading sites...Much more than D3 has been a cash-cow for Blizzard.
> It's interesting how you all seem to forget how much the off-site vendors made from D2...Then you turn around and point a finger at Blizzard for being a cash-cow.
> 100$ for VG's anyone? That once pre-nerfs popped up, they were gone instantly? 10-15 would sell out nightly? Not to mention pre-nerf EH's...COA's, SS's...These are all items you'd willingly fork over 100+$ for, sometimes more (Especially in the case of WF or EH)...
> Blizzard sees that, says "Okay, if these morons will pay $250 for a 1.02 VG, let's see what they'll pay in D3"...And, like sheep...You've made how much in the past few days?
> My point is, you're being a hypocrite. Either you hate it and you're not going to use it because they're bad/evil/ignorant or...You love it because you just made $120...Pick one.
> Just a FYI ~ Those Chinese farmers, profited off of D2 for a decade...D4 is already planned for 2014/15.


When you consider how many hours I put in the $136 I made is worse than an underage chinese foxconn employee.

Honestly bro how am I a hypocrite? I stopped playing BECAUSE it is an auction house not a game. So why shouldn't I sell my gear if I have no intention of continuing to play? Am I just supposed to leave money on the table? Seriously fack off bro.

You always know everything that was evident from the other thread we were arguing in. Lets not start again don't reply to me, don't even bother. thanks


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> When you consider how many hours I put in the $136 I made is worse than an underage chinese foxconn employee.


As long as you weren't playing to make money it's $130 for nothing though







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> D2 was a cash-cow for the Chinese gold-trading sites...Much more than D3 has been a cash-cow for Blizzard.
> It's interesting how you all seem to forget how much the off-site vendors made from D2...Then you turn around and point a finger at Blizzard for being a cash-cow.
> 100$ for VG's anyone? That once pre-nerfs popped up, they were gone instantly? 10-15 would sell out nightly? Not to mention pre-nerf EH's...COA's, SS's...These are all items you'd willingly fork over 100+$ for, sometimes more (Especially in the case of WF or EH)...
> Blizzard sees that, says "Okay, if these morons will pay $250 for a 1.02 VG, let's see what they'll pay in D3"...And, like sheep...You've made how much in the past few days?
> My point is, you're being a hypocrite. Either you hate it and you're not going to use it because they're bad/evil/ignorant or...You love it because you just made $120...Pick one.
> Just a FYI ~ Those Chinese farmers, profited off of D2 for a decade...D4 is already planned for 2014/15.


Except that Chinese farmers and botters did not influence the drop rate and loot quality, which Blizzard obviously does. They could dupe Windforce or a perfect Enigma roll 100 times and there would be no game economy to tank or affect. Like it or not, but by making it such a huge factor in the game and implementing such piss poor itemization on top of being able to control and most likely controlling drop rates and what not, makes people perceive the RMAH as a cash cow. In a game where loot defines builds, all of Blizzard's "game decisions" have show me that they are more interested in ultimately pushing people towards the RMAH.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> When you consider how many hours I put in the $136 I made is worse than an underage chinese foxconn employee.


It's a game...It was never a job.

Your motherboard came from one of those factories...As did mine...Might start showing those "underage chinese foxconn employee(s)" a little more respect...

Again, we as an industry, over the past decade, gave D2 Gold/Item farmers FAR MORE than Diablo 3 will ever reap...So boo-hoo if they want to make the same profit the Chinese did, at least it actually stays in the US.

If I made $120 off of a game and was really concerned about those "underage chinese foxconn employee(s)", I know where that money would be going...But, then again, I'm not a hypocrite that blames a company for it's greed while pocketing $120 from it's services...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Except that Chinese farmers and botters did not influence the drop rate and loot quality, which Blizzard obviously does. They could dupe Windforce or a perfect Enigma roll 100 times and there would be no game economy to tank or affect. Like it or not, but by making it such a huge factor in the game and implementing such piss poor itemization on top of being able to control and most likely controlling drop rates and what not, makes people perceive the RMAH as a cash cow. In a game where loot defines builds, all of Blizzard's "game decisions" have show me that they are more interested in ultimately pushing people towards the RMAH.


That's not a fair statement.

There are also severe legal consequences for what you're suggesting...So, if you have any doubts, file a lawsuit...

The RNG is the RNG, period. It always is and always has been, the RNG.

They can't drive you to the RMAH because it creates a conflict of interests which, considering they're now dealing in cash, would be extremely illegal.

FYI.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> *Just a FYI ~ Those Chinese farmers, profited off of D2 for a decade...D4 is already planned for 2014/15.*


part 1: well said, although the point is the economy wasn't effected by the gold farmers, i.e drop rates didn't depend on supply and demand... and I don't care how much blizzard wants to deny it, but this is the case. I have played hours and hours every single day. First day of patch, mad legends, 4th day of patch (1.0.5 I mean) NOTHING. Running with base MF of 430% at 5 stacks...1 legend (and a garbage legend at that) in every 2-3 runs... Oh, and is it coincidence that me and 3 other dudes on my friends list running different games find the same garbage no-one-will-buy-it-for-10k frostburn gauntlets in the same hour? Or other crap legends like gladiator gauntlets, etc... And lo and behold, I find a crap legend, I show my buddies what Jay Wilson was so gracious to offer me, and they say "oh I found worse rolls than that my last run." HAHA

Anyway, as to your "FYI" I hope the new diablo team has learned some valuable lessons. I love D3 don't get me wrong... But I can see very strong arguments from both sides and agree to an extent with all complaining about this game. However, my view of it has always been; "if you don't like it, go away." Hopefully this so-called diablo 4 will be well thought out, with some major changes, because they are going to be having some pretty tough competition with some amazing games out there that stayed true to the original vision of diablo.









On that note; everyone check out *GRIM DAWN* and *Path of Exile*. Both look AMAZING, and are being developed by people like us; fans of the original pioneers of diablo that are talented programmers, artists, etc... Open beta FTP PoE releasing SOON, and grim dawn hopefully in beta early next year!

***note*** I will still be playing D3 for a long time to come... but can't deny reality, and that is "diablo" will no longer be the best in its genre.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So why shouldn't I sell my gear if I have no intention of continuing to play? Am I just supposed to leave money on the table?


I was sitting here wondering to myself why I came back to this thread since I stopped playing D3. Maybe it was to see why people are still playing. It never even occurred to me that I should go sell my gear, obviously all my best gear is on my toons. Hell I dont even have D3 installed anymore. Guess I'll install it to make some money. Besides, if (or maybe I should say when) D3 gets more content, more reason to play, I'm sure there will be different gear anyways.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> You really are so full of your self its disgusting. First off cut that in half since I payed them $60 for the game. Second they made $1 + 15% of everything I sold so they got more than a fair share for pixels.
> I'll come right out and say I don't care about those underage foxconn employees. Why? I have my own "first world problems" sorry but i try not to worry about things I can do nothing about.
> Send them the money you say ? I have bills of my own and college tuition to pay soon (for a second time) I also have 57,000 mortgage debt left So please bro if you got the money put it where your big a$$ mouth is.
> Also I never paid anything for ANY item on diablo II. I farmed up all the SOJ's to buy it my self so point is moot for me atleast. I never gave the chinese "gold farmers" (since no one cared about gold at all) anything.
> And In diablo II you would actually find gear you could use unlike D3 where usually you find ALMOST NOTHING. Because the drop rates are all tied to blizzards pocket book.
> PUHLEASE SON.
> My final straw to quit was when I started finding set item after set item, except they were all worth under <5M some even 1M! atleast I got 3.99 out of a couple of them on the RMAH


You pay money for virtually every game so...Okay. Yes, they did make 15%...GREEDY GREEDY Blizzard for taking your money!...Genuinely don't care about your problems, was just pointing out how big of a hypocrite you're being, apparently you're in school so you should understand what a hypocrite is...Again, don't care about your problems at all but, if you don't want me to comment, stop publicly being a hypocrite...Pompous is how I'd describe you honestly but, I don't have to use dollar signs to hide my feelings...I don't care if you paid a dime for Diablo 2 because an entire industry was created SOLELY from that game...So, regardless of if you did or did not, the gold farming industry exists because of D2 and I'm sure many people in this thread gave them money so, moot point. I found a nearly perfect Windforce last night and I'm using it, I actually find a lot of things I can use, thus is the nature of the RMAH...And finally, boo-hoo your final straw was that you found an item worth less than 5m? OMG GUYZZZZ HE GOT RIPPED OFF BY THE MARKET CUZ IT WAS ONLY WORTH 1M!!!!! ~ If you're done with the game might as well be done w/it...Amiright?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I was sitting here wondering to myself why I came back to this thread since I stopped playing D3. Maybe it was to see why people are still playing. It never even occurred to me that I should go sell my gear, obviously all my best gear is on my toons. Hell I dont even have D3 installed anymore. Guess I'll install it to make some money. Besides, if (or maybe I should say when) D3 gets more content, more reason to play, I'm sure there will be different gear anyways.


the new "end game content" is farming keys to unlock boring uber boss fights that give you a crap ring 99.9% of the time I just got lucky and happened to get a really nice one the second try but I know plenty of people who have made 20+ and still haven't got a decent one. Boy I wish I could sell my good one probably be another $20 in my pocket easy

The new stuff is really boring and thoughtless imo. Yea i'd sell ur stuff asap if its worth anything since prices are going down down down.

Also these uber boss fights if you don't know you need 1 piece from each boss to make a ring, well there is a conspiracy (not a theory its true) that you get one of the items significantly less than the others and which one it is is different for everyone. Like I will get a spine+eye every time and never get a fang hardly. Hell I got like ten eyes+spines in my box now. Most of my friends have a similar experience with these piece drops its all a setup.


----------



## Masked

Diablo 2, wasn't? You do realize that you're the extreme minority. In fact, a VAST amount of people used the Chinese market like an AH so, even though it wasn't for you...For everyone else, it was.

This is the same exact concept only, it's done legally...You scoff at it, okay, whatever but, then you directly profit from it while "trashing it" and continuing with this entitled attitude.

Well, it's an RNG, you're not entitled to anything. Farm like we had to. This isn't a game where you're spoon fed (Clearly how you want it to be) it's random.

Go play Everquest where we had to WAIT a week sometimes for a named to spawn only to NEVER get that item...Seriously, you're entitled to nothing, go earn it...Much like that education.

Again, I'm just pointing out how big of a hypocrite you are...Apparently you quit a game but, you're still posting here...I haven't quit and fully intend on playing later.









Make up your mind already...I'm going to replaced pompous with Entitled though...Definitely became more entitled with the past few posts.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I just sold my stuff yesterday scumbag. I'll post wherever I want to who's gonna stop me you? Big chance of you stopping me from doing anything.
> Hypocrite this hypocrite that have a stroke dude seriously.
> the drops aren't random either stupid as everyone knows considering a blue even said as much and then they tried to take it back.
> You don't even post here on a regular basis you just come when you want to troll someone.
> Well ya got me, pissed me off good. But you have alot of practice after all. Usually trolls don't get to me congrats.


So? You have a scaled RNG based on having the other two...Big deal.

OMG GAME OVR GUYZ IT'S 2 HARD 2 GET THIS 1 LETZ QUIT!!!!

I'm not trolling, I just find the mentality to be ignorant, entitled and hypocritical.

In general, the drops in this game are random...Anything sold off of the RMAH has to be or it falls under consumer laws because you're paying for a service. If they want to regulate something OFF of the RNG, deal with it...That's their decision and they don't directly profit from it.

I'm sorry if farming was hard and it took time to get good items but, again, this isn't My Little Pony so, put your big boy pants on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> That's not a fair statement.
> 
> Sure it is... Blizzard chose to make this bed and now they have to sleep in it. If they left it to up to the black market, this game would have have turned out differently.
> 
> There are also severe legal consequences for what you're suggesting...So, if you have any doubts, file a lawsuit...
> 
> Like companies don't try to influence and manipulate for money constantly? They are only sorry when they get caught. I have no doubt in my mind that Blizzard manipulates drop rates with the intent to force people to re-gear.
> 
> The RNG is the RNG, period. It always is and always has been, the RNG.
> 
> Bull crap. First, there is difference between focused RNG and dumb RNG. D3 has dumb RNG and this point should never be disputed unless you are just dumb. Second, no programmed RNG is truly random as the programmer sets the parameters of the RNG. The parameters set for the RNG used in itemization is very poor and if you still can't see that, I really don't know what to tell you.
> 
> They can't drive you to the RMAH because it creates a conflict of interests which, considering they're now dealing in cash, would be extremely illegal.
> 
> There is no conflict of interest here, just Blizzard trying to cash in on the previous black market. They are not directly driving people to the RMAH, but they are influencing players by purposely setting up a system of poor itemization, constant unbalanced and biased nerfs that force players to regear, and their continued blind eye towards farmers and botters. You think they don't know where the money is for this crappy Diablo game?
> 
> FYI.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

OCING he will argue any point to the death and is never wrong, based on what i've seen of him on this site before. I'd just ignore him i'm likely getting banned for what I said already don't let him piss you off


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


You're welcome to your opinion but, after having spent time in Austin, regardless of what "some random blue, said" I can assure you it's random...In fact, there's a small server-farm of OSP's that handle that code, specifically, so, again, vehemently disagree.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> OCING he will argue any point to the death and is never wrong, based on what i've seen of him on this site before. I'd just ignore him i'm likely getting banned for what I said already don't let him piss you off


Oh, I'm sorry but, I'm not reporting you...I actually have balls







and can take your criticisms constructively so, if you get reported, it's not because of me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You're welcome to your opinion but, after having spent time in Austin, regardless of what "some random blue, said" I can assure you it's random...In fact, there's a small server-farm of OSP's that handle that code, specifically, so, again, vehemently disagree.
> Oh, I'm sorry but, I'm not reporting you...I actually have balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and can take your criticisms constructively so, if you get reported, it's not because of me.


So just because they have a server farm used to process the RNG for itemization means that they cannot manually influence the drop rates? You should know better than that. Anything that is programmed can be manipulated and again, there does exist a difference between smart random and lazy random and D3 is the latter. Also, from a lore standpoint, the RNG completely makes no sense either.

EDIT: Just in case you misunderstood me, you don't have to control the RNG server farm either to manipulate people towards the RMAH. Doing things like "balancing" classes, builds, and items will naturally herd players towards AH. There is a reason why drop rates magically improve every time a patch is dropped.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So just because they have a server farm used to process the RNG for itemization means that they cannot manually influence the drop rates? You should know better than that. Anything that is programmed can be manipulated and again, there does exist a difference between smart random and lazy random and D3 is the latter. Also, from a lore standpoint, the RNG completely makes no sense either.


You should know better then that considering the base algorithm coding...Do you have any idea how long that would take to change? Successfully?

Itemization scales based on area, of course. So if you're farming Act IV of inferno, clearly your chance of getting a 63 Ilvl scales...That doesn't means it's rigged in any way/shape/form/function.

If something scales by area and you stay continually in that area then of course, you have a less chance of getting a higher item that scales better, elsewhere...That's sort of common sense (at least I thought it was) that doesn't mean the system is any less random...At least not from the standpoint of statistics...


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> D2 was a cash-cow for the Chinese gold-trading sites...Much more than D3 has been a cash-cow for Blizzard.
> It's interesting how you all seem to forget how much the off-site vendors made from D2...Then you turn around and point a finger at Blizzard for being a cash-cow.
> 100$ for VG's anyone? That once pre-nerfs popped up, they were gone instantly? 10-15 would sell out nightly? Not to mention pre-nerf EH's...COA's, SS's...These are all items you'd willingly fork over 100+$ for, sometimes more (Especially in the case of WF or EH)...
> Blizzard sees that, says "Okay, if these morons will pay $250 for a 1.02 VG, let's see what they'll pay in D3"...And, like sheep...You've made how much in the past few days?
> My point is, you're being a hypocrite. Either you hate it and you're not going to use it because they're bad/evil/ignorant or...You love it because you just made $120...Pick one.
> Just a FYI ~ Those Chinese farmers, profited off of D2 for a decade...D4 is already planned for 2014/15.


I never once felt the need to or did buy any items in D2. Everything i had, which filled numerous mules, was either found by me or traded with others. Playing D3 your chances of being at the top of the game without hitting the AH is next to impossible. Let alone with how rediculous prices are the majority of players will never be at the top without shelling out fortunes of real cash. I held top 5 on D2 ladder several times without ever buying a single item from any 3rd party. Stop justifying Blizzards agenda of rrying to cash in off the AH.

I am a Blizard fan. I play SC2 and WoW very regularly.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hold it down guys!
Swearing and disrespectful post will get you banned


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hold it down guys!
> Swearing and disrespectful post will get you banned


how about being a know it all tool? and trolling people all the time? You guys care about that?

All this masked dude does is troll people / act like he knows everything screw this website anyway what do I need it for?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You should know better then that considering the base algorithm coding...Do you have any idea how long that would take to change? Successfully?
> Itemization scales based on area, of course. So if you're farming Act IV of inferno, clearly your chance of getting a 63 Ilvl scales...That doesn't means it's rigged in any way/shape/form/function.
> If something scales by area and you stay continually in that area then of course, you have a less chance of getting a higher item that scales better, elsewhere...That's sort of common sense (at least I thought it was) that doesn't mean the system is any less random...At least not from the standpoint of statistics...


First of off we are talking about 2 different issues. I am sure we can both agree that the itemization process itself is not rigged, just dumb. I am fairly confident however, that drop rates are rigged, especially if they are balanced automatically by either the AH or amount of types of loot found and it does not need to take a long time to change. For example, you can have a function call with a parameter of how much of an increase or decrease you want in the drop rates and have that filter down through calculations with however many drop rate variables that exist. Also, iLvl does not scale by area, it scales by monster level which scales by Acts, which after MP was introduced, means nothing as all Acts have the same difficulty level. That was never a point of contention however. The pointS of contention (as there are 2) are that Blizzard manipulates the games to encourage players to go to the AH through nerfs, artificial manipulation of drop rates, and very poor itemization. I never said the itemization process was manipulated, just very flawed and poorly done and that RNG is not simply RNG, especially in the coding world. I never said that drop rates were not scaling either, but they are clearly manipulated and can be manipulated as Legendary drop rates were recently doubled after the patch.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hold it down guys!
> Swearing and disrespectful post will get you banned


I haven't been disrespectful, yet...Just stated that his original opinion was hypocritical, which it was. Called him out on hit. Nothing more, nothing less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how about being a know it all tool? and trolling people all the time? You guys care about that?
> All this masked dude does is troll people / act like he knows everything screw this website anyway what do I need it for?


I do much more than that...And I wasn't trolling you. Apparently you go to school, apparently you're educated...So, stop acting like a child and get over this tantrum, already.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First of off we are talking about 2 different issues. I am sure we can both agree that the itemization process itself is not rigged, just dumb. I am fairly confident however, that drop rates are rigged, especially if they are balanced automatically by either the AH or amount of types of loot found and it does not need to take a long time to change. For example, you can have a function call with a parameter of how much of an increase or decrease you want in the drop rates and have that filter down through calculations with however many drop rate variables that exist. Also, iLvl does not scale by area, it scales by monster level which scales by Acts, which after MP was introduced, means nothing as all Acts have the same difficulty level. That was never a point of contention however. The pointS of contention (as there are 2) are that Blizzard manipulates the games to encourage players to go to the AH through nerfs, artificial manipulation of drop rates, and very poor itemization. I never said the itemization process was manipulated, just very flawed and poorly done and that RNG is not simply RNG, especially in the coding world. I never said that drop rates were not scaling either, but they are clearly manipulated and can be manipulated as Legendary drop rates were recently doubled after the patch.


Itemization scales by area...That's always been true. The drop rates in Act 4 are significantly different then the drop rates in Act 1. Those drop rates DO effect what drops because they're in direct correlation with the itemization based on Area. (Area = Act if you didn't catch onto that already)

We can go back and forth on this all you want but, the bottom line is that we have really no statistical fact to base any of this off of...It's purely opinion and hear-say...Until the community can compile such a sample that you can say they're wrong, I have to go off by my experience and my experience is one that it is random.

If they increased Legendaries, well that's a very simple change on the outside of the equation...Legendary item = x2...So, as per that, simple...

Again, I disagree they're artificially exploiting the market...There would be a multi-million dollar lawsuit in existence already if there were.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First of off we are talking about 2 different issues. I am sure we can both agree that the itemization process itself is not rigged, just dumb. I am fairly confident however, that drop rates are rigged, especially if they are balanced automatically by either the AH or amount of types of loot found and it does not need to take a long time to change. For example, you can have a function call with a parameter of how much of an increase or decrease you want in the drop rates and have that filter down through calculations with however many drop rate variables that exist. Also, iLvl does not scale by area, it scales by monster level which scales by Acts, which after MP was introduced, means nothing as all Acts have the same difficulty level. That was never a point of contention however. The pointS of contention (as there are 2) are that Blizzard manipulates the games to encourage players to go to the AH through nerfs, artificial manipulation of drop rates, and very poor itemization. I never said the itemization process was manipulated, just very flawed and poorly done and that RNG is not simply RNG, especially in the coding world. I never said that drop rates were not scaling either, but they are clearly manipulated and can be manipulated as Legendary drop rates were recently doubled after the patch.


touche! OC'ing: 1 Blizzard Employee: 0

No, really though I love how my post got ignored... I would LOVE to know how me and 2+ others on my friends list find the same junk ilvl63 legends roughly around the same time if its truely "random"? I agree with you the item rolls use RNG, but the legendary item drops themselves do not. The rares i'll even go on you and say they do, but that doesn't mean there are not some sort of compounding variables to the affixes which make others roll less than others etc... If it was all true RNG, I would be able to find at least ONE 2 handed weapon over 1000 dps out of 10 lol, which sadly is not the case... maybe 1 in 30 2 handers rolls over 1k dps HAHA. (talking about lvl63s of course)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I haven't been disrespectful, yet...Just stated that his original opinion was hypocritical, which it was. Called him out on hit. Nothing more, nothing less.
> I do much more than that...And I wasn't trolling you. Apparently you go to school, apparently you're educated...So, stop acting like a child and get over this tantrum, already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Itemization scales by area...That's always been true.* The drop rates in Act 4 are significantly different then the drop rates in Act 1. Those drop rates DO effect what drops because they're in direct correlation with the itemization based on Area. (Area = Act if you didn't catch onto that already)
> We can go back and forth on this all you want but, the bottom line is that we have really no statistical fact to base any of this off of...It's purely opinion and hear-say...Until the community can compile such a sample that you can say they're wrong, I have to go off by my experience and my experience is one that it is random.
> If they increased Legendaries, well that's a very simple change on the outside of the equation...Legendary item = x2...So, as per that, simple...
> Again, I disagree they're artificially exploiting the market...There would be a multi-million dollar lawsuit in existence already if there were.


This is completely wrong... Itemization has always been the same across the board, but some items are only available in Act (what you like to call area which makes no sense) like grand plans and jewel plans past flawless. Drop rates on the other hand, did matter from Act to Act. I think Act 1 had 9.7% to drop iLevel 63 and Act 2 had almost double that and then Act 3 and 4 were both the same around 25-27% (this was dumb because it gave people no reason at all to farm Act 4). I could get an iLevel 62 ring in Act 1 or 2 and its chances of being great are just as high as if I was in Act 3 or 4. This is all pre 105 however and therefore moot point. Now in 105, once MP is turned on, each Act has the exact same difficulty and drop rates for higher level loot (again, itemization still does not change). It does not matter if I play in Act 1 or Act 3, drop rates and levels are all the same.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It does not matter if I play in Act 1 or Act 3, drop rates and levels are all the same.


So if I play on MP 3, it's the same in act 4 and act 1?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So if I play on MP 3, it's the same in act 4 and act 1?


That is EXACTLY what I am saying.



And directly quoted from Blizzard:
Quote:


> In Inferno at Monster Power 1 or greater, monsters in every Act will also be bumped up to level 63 and share the same high-end item drop rates. This means that no matter which act you're progressing through, the monsters in that act will all have the same shot at dropping items level 61-63, including crafting recipes, Legendary items, and set items. While monsters in Inferno will all be level 63 at MP 1 through MP 10, their skills, abilities, and attributes will still vary from act to act. This means that certain Acts or Chapters may still be more difficult for you than others based on what monsters and Elite packs appear in each, but -- since the rewards will be identical across the entire difficulty -- where you choose to play is ultimately up to you and your personal play style.


Source


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is completely wrong... Itemization has always been the same across the board, but some items are only available in Act (what you like to call area which makes no sense) like grand plans and jewel plans past flawless. Drop rates on the other hand, did matter from Act to Act. I think Act 1 had 9.7% to drop iLevel 63 and Act 2 had almost double that and then Act 3 and 4 were both the same around 25-27% (this was dumb because it gave people no reason at all to farm Act 4). I could get an iLevel 62 ring in Act 1 or 2 and its chances of being great are just as high as if I was in Act 3 or 4. This is all pre 105 however and therefore moot point. Now in 105, once MP is turned on, each Act has the exact same difficulty and drop rates for higher level loot (again, itemization still does not change). It does not matter if I play in Act 1 or Act 3, drop rates and levels are all the same.


For those in act 1-4 that have not been Diablo yet (No MP) it actually does stay the same.

So the itemization does scale until the death of Inferno Diablo...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is EXACTLY what I am saying.
> 
> And directly quoted from Blizzard:
> Source


Wow how did I miss that lol. Good bye act 3 runs, had enough of those.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow how did I miss that lol. Good bye act 3 runs, had enough of those.


Might as well swap to just straight crypt-runs...Certainly faster then fields, etc.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow how did I miss that lol. Good bye act 3 runs, had enough of those.


Act 3 is still better than anything else because of the amount of monsters/elites. But act 2 is a close second i'd say with all the caves in desolate sands/kulle dungeons you just gotta hunt a bit.

$150+ and still going got 10 more mil gold selling on the rmah some gems and some other stuff probably wont sell so I'll be giving it away on this thread if not.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow how did I miss that lol. Good bye act 3 runs, had enough of those.


Haha, done the same thing.

I was doing act3 mp4 but later on found out that act1 on mp5 or 6 is more rewarding lol

Goodbye act3 hello act1 (i find act1 more fun to play to)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow how did I miss that lol. Good bye act 3 runs, had enough of those.


It is not that simple. You have to consider things such as efficiency, elite population density, monster population density, routes, ect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> For those in act 1-4 that have not been Diablo yet (No MP) it actually does stay the same.
> So the itemization does scale until the death of Inferno Diablo...


Again... COMPLETELY WRONG! iLvl scales according to Acts without MP. Itemization still does not scale per Act AT ALL or EVER. An iLevel 63 ring in Act 1 has exactly the same roll chances on drop as an iLevel 63 item in Act 3.

EDIT: Further explaining this

There are 2 things that affect the quality of loot; itemization and iLevel. iLevel determines the range of value for an itemized property and Itemization determines how many and what sort of properties the item has. For example, itemization may give a ring the item properties of all resist, intelligence, and crit chance (3 properties) and the iLevel determines the range of AR, Int, and CC that those properties can roll and the higher the iLevel, the higher the range. This is why you can also find iLevel 62 gear that is better than iLevel 63 gear. Itemization appears to be purely random, which in itself presents a huge problem. iLevel since MP on 105 is now also completely random as all monsters you fight are level 63 after MP1.


----------



## -relk-

Is there still no PVP?

Havent touched this game in months, but I thought they would have PVP out by now... Thats a huge fail imo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-relk-*
> 
> Is there still no PVP?
> Havent touched this game in months, but I thought they would have PVP out by now... Thats a huge fail imo.


Nope. Apparently Blizzard does not believe in iterative development. Jay Wilson tried to force his own vision of what the game should be like and we all ended up with an AH simulator that shares the same name as the other Diablo games.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nope. Apparently Blizzard does not believe in iterative development. Jay Wilson tried to force his own vision of what the game should be like and we all ended up with an AH simulator that shares the same name as the other Diablo games.


I don't have much hope for PvP. The classes are so unbalanced that it won't be fun at all. Fighting a WW barb? That's cool, he won't take any real damage and kill you instantly. Fighting a CM wizard? That's cool, you'll be perma-frozen. Fighting a monk? You can't run away because he'll just teleport-punch you anywhere you go. DH? Smoke screen. WDs have bears.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I don't have much hope for PvP. The classes are so unbalanced that it won't be fun at all. Fighting a WW barb? That's cool, he won't take any real damage and kill you instantly. Fighting a CM wizard? That's cool, you'll be perma-frozen. Fighting a monk? You can't run away because he'll just teleport-punch you anywhere you go. DH? Smoke screen. WDs have bears.


Good farming builds generally make fore very poor PvP builds. A WW barb for instant will have to rely on you to run into their nados to kill you. AI is dumb enough for that, but most gamers aren't. A CM wiz might be more effective in PvP, but chances are the opposing player will have so much stacked CC reduction and AR that it will feel like throwing ice cubes at the sun to lower the temperature around you. Monks, WD, and DH are going to be the top PvP class I think. Wizards simply don't have the sustain or nuke as the other classes to excel as far as I can see.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I don't have much hope for PvP. The classes are so unbalanced that it won't be fun at all. Fighting a WW barb? That's cool, he won't take any real damage and kill you instantly. Fighting a CM wizard? That's cool, you'll be perma-frozen. Fighting a monk? You can't run away because he'll just teleport-punch you anywhere you go. DH? Smoke screen. WDs have bears.


sooo.. if all classes are OP... wouldn't that be balanced?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> sooo.. if all classes are OP... wouldn't that be balanced?


It depends on if they are trying to balance for PvP or PvE.


----------



## SlyFox

This is good to know, I like act 1-2 runs a lot better than 3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> This is good to know, I like act 1-2 runs a lot better than 3.


Also remember that resplendent chests and goblins are now also affected by MF level as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

What about in normal/nightmare/hell? Do the monster powers increase the monster levels for a1 there too?

Been playing through with my gf in those and we usually use some MP.

P.S you don't have to beat inferno diablo to use the monster power selection. My gf only just got to inferno for the first time and has been using it since the patch came out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What about in normal/nightmare/hell? Do the monster powers increase the monster levels for a1 there too?
> Been playing through with my gf in those and we usually use some MP.
> P.S you don't have to beat inferno diablo to use the monster power selection. My gf only just got to inferno for the first time and has been using it since the patch came out.


You definitely don't have to beat the game to enable MP mode. I am really not sure what Masked is talking about when he says you have to kill Inferno Diablo. I don't think that in anything outside of Inferno that MP actually causes monsters to increase in level. I think it just scales their health and damage as well as your magic find, gold find, and bonus XP. Here is the chart that give you the scaling information:


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> sooo.. if all classes are OP... wouldn't that be balanced?


Most of the skills I've mentioned have been largely offensive, sans smoke screen (but only for 1.5 seconds). The damage to health ratios are so ludicrous that players would either die in 1 shot pretty much always, or they have stupidly higher armor/resistances than mobs. The only classes that have good, reliable defenses are barbs and monks. Other than those classes, PvP will be too quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Good farming builds generally make fore very poor PvP builds. A WW barb for instant will have to rely on you to run into their nados to kill you. AI is dumb enough for that, but most gamers aren't. A CM wiz might be more effective in PvP, but chances are the opposing player will have so much stacked CC reduction and AR that it will feel like throwing ice cubes at the sun to lower the temperature around you. Monks, WD, and DH are going to be the top PvP class I think. Wizards simply don't have the sustain or nuke as the other classes to excel as far as I can see.


As I said earlier, all the classes except barbs and monks will be too squishy for PvP the way they are now, and assuming that monsters have decent armor and resistances.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> As I said earlier, all the classes except barbs and monks will be too squishy for PvP the way they are now, and assuming that monsters have decent armor and resistances.


But you still don't get that the gear build for a PvP character and a PvE character are considerably different. We're specced for PvE at the moment, so yeah, we'll all be super squishy against another player.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I don't have much hope for PvP. The classes are so unbalanced that it won't be fun at all. Fighting a WW barb? That's cool, he won't take any real damage and kill you instantly. Fighting a CM wizard? That's cool, you'll be perma-frozen. Fighting a monk? You can't run away because he'll just teleport-punch you anywhere you go. DH? Smoke screen. WDs have bears.


So according to this, it sounds like each class has there own quirks... and will be just like most other pvp games... whoever gets off first, wins! WW barb v. CM wiz? Hows he gonna ballerina twirl when hes frozen? WW barb v. monk? Monk pops serentity then blinding flash = 8 seconds of no crits for barb, then pound away and SSS a kill? Dunno how the dmg scaling will work yet but... Obviously DH are gonna be able to get away from everything then pound from a distance for big dmg... dont see how they will have a problem getting away from a barb or monk... or wiz even... a wiz will have to use wormhole to travel around the map quickly, in which case he willl require crits to be able to use it often... The only thing is WD, but they can burn and turn. Nuke, spirit walk... or they have pets to try to get past? I t hink PvP has the potential to be very fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Might as well swap to just straight crypt-runs...Certainly faster then fields, etc.


in Act 1, ALWAYS start festering woods. A lot of times you can get 5 stacks just from here... THEN go crypts if you wish







However, Tyraels might + act 3 = happiness







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Good farming builds generally make fore very poor PvP builds. A WW barb for instant will have to rely on you to run into their nados to kill you. AI is dumb enough for that, but most gamers aren't. A CM wiz might be more effective in PvP, but chances are the opposing player will have so much stacked CC reduction and AR that it will feel like throwing ice cubes at the sun to lower the temperature around you. Monks, WD, and DH are going to be the top PvP class I think. Wizards simply don't have the sustain or nuke as the other classes to excel as far as I can see.


I agree. OC'ing is a smart dude. WW barbs is definitely not going to be a PvP build unless PvP is like big teams... Bash or rend will def be the ways to go for massive dmg/and or life drain+heal. I personally think monk is going to be the best PvP class which is why I rolled one first. They have the control/impairing skills while also being able to hit for major dmg and stay on you like a fly on a horses [hind end]. I think WD will be good too. As far as teams... Give me a glass cannon wiz to stay in the back and deal massive dmg and dodge using wormhole... a WD as a decoy mule to assist in massive dmg with buffs and what not. Then not one but TWO monks on the front end. Using cyclone w/ extra range and dashing strike, the other blinding flash with thunderclap. both using sweeping wind/cyclones, and possibly throw in the SSS in there for both of them


----------



## TheYonderGod

:O









Nothing like it on the AH. I don't know how much to list it for.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like it on the AH. I don't know how much to list it for.


DUDE, upload it as somethign else so I can see! ...or list out stats and everything. .jpg is everyones friend...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> DUDE, upload it as somethign else so I can see! ...or list out stats and everything. .jpg is everyones friend...


.jpg is not my friend, I have a program that I just click and it comes up with a thing to take a cropped screenshot and then auto upload it, and it uploads as a png, which is a superior format anyways









13-25 damage
101 dex
108 vit
6% IAS
*100% Crit damage!!!*

(amulet)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> .jpg is not my friend, I have a program that I just click and it comes up with a thing to take a cropped screenshot and then auto upload it, and it uploads as a png, which is a superior format anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13-25 damage
> 101 dex
> 108 vit
> 6% IAS
> *100% Crit damage!!!*
> (amulet)


:O!!! BRO... bro... dude... lol How much dps does that bad boy give you? The IAS is what makes it sexy with that crit! hayzoos christo!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> :O!!! BRO... bro... dude... lol How much dps does that bad boy give you? The IAS is what makes it sexy with that crit! hayzoos christo!


It gives me 12.7k dps... but -91 resist.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It gives me 12.7k dps... but -91 resist.


With LS you will not have to worry about 91 resist my man! Use that ammy! (unless you have a set item in that slot or something obviously). Really though, you have about 2-300 more resist than me, and our survavability is virtually the same.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is EXACTLY what I am saying.
> 
> And directly quoted from Blizzard:
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> Wow how did I miss that lol. Good bye act 3 runs, had enough of those.
Click to expand...

So I could do all Act 1 runs for the same drops?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> So I could do all Act 1 runs for the same drops?


ONLY if monster power is enabled. This is part of the reason why people don't understand how awesome the new patch was. SUPER fast XP runs... have the freedom to farm any act you want for same drops... shrines are AWESOME. Find at least 1 legend per day... (I average 1 legend per run... although they all go to the vendor because they are garbage, and I STILL am waiting for comment on my questions from earlier lol).


----------



## computerparts

Too bad 1.05a screwed everything up. That crossed the line for me.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Too bad 1.05a screwed everything up. That crossed the line for me.


Care to expand?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> With LS you will not have to worry about 91 resist my man! Use that ammy! (unless you have a set item in that slot or something obviously). Really though, you have about 2-300 more resist than me, and our survavability is virtually the same.


Ill try it, but I could probably sell it and get one with some resist and dps increase. You have like twice my life regen and like 1k loh that I don't have, that's why you tank so good with less resist than me.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Too bad 1.05a screwed everything up. That crossed the line for me.


care to elaborate on that


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> care to elaborate on that


I'm gonna guess WW barb who is mad they aren't practically the only ones who can farm mp10 anymore.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ill try it, but I could probably sell it and get one with some resist and dps increase. You have like twice my life regen and like 1k loh that I don't have, that's why you tank so good with less resist than me.


Ahh. my life regen and LoH went down a tad now that im not using the +644 LoH from my burning axe. I think my life regen went down a tad too. But yeah, forgot about that. When I get off work ill let you know what my updated stats are.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm gonna guess WW barb who is mad they aren't practically the only ones who can farm mp10 anymore.


I hope not. I will frown upon this person if this is the case. My barb is 3rd in line on my toon priority and I can still sprint WW just fine with med-quality gear! haha.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Ahh. my life regen and LoH went down a tad now that im not using the +644 LoH from my burning axe. I think my life regen went down a tad too. But yeah, forgot about that. When I get off work ill let you know what my updated stats are.


ohh btw i found a flying dragon yesterday with crit chance of tempest rush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm gonna guess WW barb who is mad they aren't practically the only ones who can farm mp10 anymore.


LOL he probably is


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh btw i found a flying dragon yesterday with crit chance of tempest rush


I saw that! Was AFK when you linked it by the time i responded you was offline. I still want to do a build with it, but I need one with tempest rush CC and at least 2 spirit regen a sec. i'll call it the double CC monk build lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I saw that! Was AFK when you linked it by the time i responded you was offline. I still want to do a build with it, but I need one with tempest rush CC and at least 2 spirit regen a sec. i'll call it the double CC monk build lol.


mine only had 1.3 spirit/s or something iirc


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mine only had 1.3 spirit/s or something iirc


That could still work, just not as effective. Would need perfect spirit rolls on helm and soj or something though. or maybe full innas set.


----------



## Fr0sty

btw it sucks that bars are the only class that can have more then 6% lifesteal

and as witch doctors we are obligated to go for 1handers and mojo unless we go for skorns and spec out attack speed per jewelry








why are barbs so OP in every aspect

why can't they allow lifesteal to be an affix able to roll on wiz power source and wd mojo's at the very least

and on rare belts so all the classes can enjoy more survival


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw it sucks that bars are the only class that can have more then 6% lifesteal
> and as witch doctors we are obligated to go for 1handers and mojo unless we go for skorns and spec out attack speed per jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are barbs so OP in every aspect
> why can't they allow lifesteal to be an affix able to roll on wiz power source and wd mojo's at the very least
> and on rare belts so all the classes can enjoy more survival


Because they have been the staple class of the game since the original diablo. I agree on the LS... Every class should be able to roll LS on belt... If barbs didn't have so many life regen skills then i would agree with it... but they have so many... rend...revenge...whirlwind... etc... they have TONS of life regen defensive abillities just like any other class (except wizard and DH...and not sure about WD). DH and WD I have little knowledge of though... So I don't want to speak too much on those classes. But wizard has ZERO life regen abilities, unless you count measley like 300 per second haha


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Care to expand?


Looks like you guys haven't noticed. Reflect damage elites are everywhere. Monsters have more health and do more damage It's as if that 25% reduced damage from monsters fix didn't carry over to 1.05a.. Cooldowns on elite affixes are less than they were. They still haven't fixed all of the demon tremor elites being ultra fast even though the affix isn't listed. New bugs,: did the mini quest in act 3 where you have to protect the blacksmith. I finished off all the skeletons and then the blacksmith died leaving me unable to fulfill the part where I have to talk to him to end the mini quest. Even though the empty checkbox remained there telling me to talk to the blacksmith. I don't even think I need to mention the legendary drop rates. 1.05a is just a mess.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Because they have been the staple class of the game since the original diablo. I agree on the LS... Every class should be able to roll LS on belt... If barbs didn't have so many life regen skills then i would agree with it... but they have so many... rend...revenge...whirlwind... etc... they have TONS of life regen defensive abillities just like any other class (except wizard and DH...and not sure about WD). DH and WD I have little knowledge of though... So I don't want to speak too much on those classes. But wizard has ZERO life regen abilities, unless you count measley like 300 per second haha


wd have a couple of skills with life leech on them.. but they are worthless in higher mp level..

and they cost too much mana and not enough dmg on top of that

vampire bats, or even spirit barrage run that has 3% lifesteal.. sure you can have 6% lifesteal.. but its only for 1 skill.. so if i dps with bears i still kill myself even if i have 3% lifesteal and 1300loh with 600'ish all res unbuffed

and physical res stands at close to 700 with just a couple stack of soul harvest.. yet i insta gib myself if i use anything else then darts...

against seigebreaker if i use anything other then my darts i waste my spirit vessel in a blink of an eye.. yeah that fast

yet if im fighting a normal mob with my same lifesteal weapon i can stand on top of desecration and plague and facetank arcane beams as long as my bear hits a target


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Looks like you guys haven't noticed. Reflect damage elites are everywhere. *Monsters have more health and do more damage.* Cooldowns on elite affixes are less than they were. New bugs,: did the mini quest in act 3 where you have to protect the blacksmith. I finished off all the skeletons and then the blacksmith died leaving me unable to fulfill the part where I have to talk to him to end the mini quest. Even though the empty checkbox remained there telling me to talk to the blacksmith. I don't even think I need to mention the legendary drop rates. 1.05a is just a mess.


Really? Who would have thought a scaling monster power level would have that effect?

Not sure which blacksmith quest in act 3 your referring to, but if its the one in keep depths 1, then The black smith I have never seen die in the 100 + times I have done that quest. The quest ends when you kill the purple elite, THEN go talk to the blacksmith. Also, reflect damage elites are no more prevelant than any other affix. I agree the affix randomization is a bit off... Everyone I play with; we always joke about "the affix of the day" because it seems like every run you always run into molten, or always run into reflect, etc... So I can partially agree with you there... However, this isnt a bug, its just poor randomization by having no parameters for control. Meaning there is nothing telling the affix rolls on elites something like "if X number of mobs have X affix on [this map], then ommit X affix" or whatever... It has always been like this. There are only a handful of affixes, and each elite has 4-5 affixes at higher difficulties... so you're bound to run into the same affixes a lot.

And the legendary drop rates are better than they ever were in 1.0.5 save for day 1 and 2 when they doubled them. Now they reverted back, but with higher MF they are still more than they were pre patch. Not sure how you can bash this patch... it was a step, of many that are needed, in the right direction


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Really? Who would have thought a scaling monster power level would have that effect?
> Not sure which blacksmith quest in act 3 your referring to, but if its the one in keep depths 1, then The black smith I have never seen die in the 100 + times I have done that quest. The quest ends when you kill the purple elite, THEN go talk to the blacksmith. Also, reflect damage elites are no more prevelant than any other affix. I agree the affix randomization is a bit off... Everyone I play with; we always joke about "the affix of the day" because it seems like every run you always run into molten, or always run into reflect, etc... So I can partially agree with you there... However, this isnt a bug, its just poor randomization by having no parameters for control. Meaning there is nothing telling the affix rolls on elites something like "if X number of mobs have X affix on [this map], then ommit X affix" or whatever... It has always been like this. There are only a handful of affixes, and each elite has 4-5 affixes at higher difficulties... so you're bound to run into the same affixes a lot.
> And the legendary drop rates are better than they ever were in 1.0.5 save for day 1 and 2 when they doubled them. Now they reverted back, but with higher MF they are still more than they were pre patch. Not sure how you can bash this patch... it was a step, of many that are needed, in the right direction


Yes I know that. I have done the quest many times too and this was the first time it ever happened. But the fact remains that it happened. Dude was just lying there dead on the floor after I finished off the elite. I played the night before 1.05a was up and I ran into maybe 2 reflect damage elites in my run. Played the next day when 1.05a was up and practically every pack I ran into had reflect damage. Not only that but monsters were more difficult to kill for some reason. I was not having an easy time as I usually do farming mp2 at all. Played earlier tonight and same thing. Brought it up with one of my friends on my list and he said he was experiencing the same thing. If it works for you then that's great. But no matter how I look at it, this patch is a disaster.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Yes I know that. I have done the quest many times too and this was the first time it ever happened. But the fact remains that it happened. Dude was just lying there dead on the floor after I finished off the elite. I played the night before 1.05a was up and I ran into maybe 2 reflect damage elites in my run. Played the next day when 1.05a was up and practically every pack I ran into had reflect damage. Not only that but monsters were more difficult to kill for some reason. I was not having an easy time as I usually do farming mp2 at all. Played earlier tonight and same thing. Brought it up with one of my friends on my list and he said he was experiencing the same thing. If it works for you then that's great. But no matter how I look at it, this patch is a disaster.


you had just one bad day

and you make it sound as if its all the same on a daily basis

yes the affix randomizer is bad.. and yes it feels like some days certain affix combo are the theme but its only because their rng system is trash


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Yes I know that. I have done the quest many times too and this was the first time it ever happened. But the fact remains that it happened. Dude was just lying there dead on the floor after I finished off the elite. I played the night before 1.05a was up and I ran into maybe 2 reflect damage elites in my run. Played the next day when 1.05a was up and practically every pack I ran into had reflect damage. Not only that but monsters were more difficult to kill for some reason. I was not having an easy time as I usually do farming mp2 at all. Played earlier tonight and same thing. Brought it up with one of my friends on my list and he said he was experiencing the same thing. If it works for you then that's great. But no matter how I look at it, this patch is a disaster.


So i'm obviously guessing you're a DH. I know what you mean to an extent. At first, blizzard said there was a glitch with monster power so they hit harder than intended, so they already nerfed it. When was the last time you played?

Also, I played PTR well before release and was killing a lot faster and not dying as much as I am on the actual patch... So you MAY have something there... In any case, sounds like your just a tad under geared and need to do something about it if you want to... I mean, if the patch is a disaster and you don't want to play anymore... then whatever... but I have DH buddies running mp7 no problems... sorry don't know what to tell you other than I don't think too many people share your opinion about the patch., and I know you didn't ask for anyone to tell you anthing


----------



## Farih

Guys,

I can run MP5 rather ok but having problems with MP6 and MP7 is almost un-doable.

I think my gear is rather fine.... Am i just playing crap or is my gear not as good as i thought it would be ?
Or does everyone get problems on MP6/7 and higher ?

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys,
> I can run MP5 rather ok but having problems with MP6 and MP7 is almost un-doable.
> I think my gear is rather fine.... Am i just playing crap or is my gear not as good as i thought it would be ?
> Or does everyone get problems on MP6/7 and higher ?
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583


I'm at work now so can't view your b.net profile, but generally that is where the problems start is mp6+. Specially with the AoE affixes on elites and the monsters that hit hard (dirvishes, phasebeasts, executioners, tremors, reavers, etc...) Oh, and maniacs will always one shot you unless you have an insane amount of HP. Basically, unless you have insane dps for some serious sustained LS or quick white mob kills... yeah it will get tough. I've found having *at least* 60k dps is good for decent mp6 and 80k for mp7, provided you have decent defensive stats. I would say min 3% LS with like 1500 LoH depending on your class. At least 700 res all and 5k armor. Obviously, if you use Life Steal, then higher AoE dps you can get away with lower defensives, but you *will* have to kite more in certain instances.

Also, at the higher levels I think a lot of folks underestimate life regen per second. I have at least 1k myself on top of the 3% life steal and 1k+ LoH. Good for when you're in between mobs to gain some HP back. Also, i'm a monk so 3 second blinding flash + 4 second serenity = 7k health just right there right in the middle of combat.

EDIT: Also I suppose you may want to up that min DPS number by 10-20k for the more glass cannon Dh,WD, or Wiz.


----------



## Nw0rb

To be honest I have to agree with the reflect dmg... Its all over d3 fourms its just like when they messed up desecration and other op monster abilitys they will hotfix it and everyone will stop crying But it sure does make a diff **** melts me now were before i could just stand there with reflect going.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm at work now so can't view your b.net profile, but generally that is where the problems start is mp6+. Specially with the AoE affixes on elites and the monsters that hit hard (dirvishes, phasebeasts, executioners, tremors, reavers, etc...) Oh, and maniacs will always one shot you unless you have an insane amount of HP. Basically, unless you have insane dps for some serious sustained LS or quick white mob kills... yeah it will get tough. I've found having *at least* 60k dps is good for decent mp6 and 80k for mp7, provided you have decent defensive stats. I would say min 3% LS with like 1500 LoH depending on your class. At least 700 res all and 5k armor. Obviously, if you use Life Steal, then higher AoE dps you can get away with lower defensives, but you *will* have to kite more in certain instances.
> Also, at the higher levels I think a lot of folks underestimate life regen per second. I have at least 1k myself on top of the 3% life steal and 1k+ LoH. Good for when you're in between mobs to gain some HP back. Also, i'm a monk so 3 second blinding flash + 4 second serenity = 7k health just right there right in the middle of combat.
> EDIT: Also I suppose you may want to up that min DPS number by 10-20k for the more glass cannon Dh,WD, or Wiz.


I have hardly no LoH, no Life regen and just 300+ all resist.
Have 110K dps without SS though.

Think i need LoH, regen and resist ?

To change it all around would be taking forever with the prices for good gear in AH :-(


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> I hope you die.


that was uncalled for


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that was uncalled for


He meant in-game of course







Didn't even see that post LOL. no idea who he was referring to... Oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I have hardly no LoH, no Life regen and just 300+ all resist.
> Have 110K dps without SS though.
> Think i need LoH, regen and resist ?
> To change it all around would be taking forever with the prices for good gear in AH :-(


Just saw profile now that im home. DH's are kind of an exception to an extent. I think a lot of it is based more on skill set for different acts. I play wit a couple boss DH's on occasion (schnitter from OCN being one of them 200k unbuffed dps), and I know depending on the act he has to switch up some skills.

As far as resistances go, I think they definitely help prevent being 1 or 2 shotted by particular things. A lot of DH's I know like to have around 500 resistance... But i'm not too sure there. 100k unbuffed is pretty decent though. Should be OK for mp6 as long as you have at least SOME life regen ability. mp7 a diff story though depending on the group you play with. I would def suggest LoH as a way to keep health topped off from a distance.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that was uncalled for
> 
> 
> 
> He meant in-game of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even see that post LOL. no idea who he was referring to... Oh well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I have hardly no LoH, no Life regen and just 300+ all resist.
> Have 110K dps without SS though.
> Think i need LoH, regen and resist ?
> To change it all around would be taking forever with the prices for good gear in AH :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saw profile now that im home. DH's are kind of an exception to an extent. I think a lot of it is based more on skill set for different acts. I play wit a couple boss DH's on occasion (schnitter from OCN being one of them 200k unbuffed dps), and I know depending on the act he has to switch up some skills.
> 
> As far as resistances go, I think they definitely help prevent being 1 or 2 shotted by particular things. A lot of DH's I know like to have around 500 resistance... But i'm not too sure there. 100k unbuffed is pretty decent though. Should be OK for mp6 as long as you have at least SOME life regen ability. mp7 a diff story though depending on the group you play with. I would def suggest LoH as a way to keep health topped off from a distance.
Click to expand...

It was a spam bot. Advertising some garbage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For me, RD is a free affix. Arcane Sentry combined with Vortex on the other hand...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> He meant in-game of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even see that post LOL. no idea who he was referring to... Oh well.Just saw profile now that im home. DH's are kind of an exception to an extent. I think a lot of it is based more on skill set for different acts. I play wit a couple boss DH's on occasion (schnitter from OCN being one of them 200k unbuffed dps), and I know depending on the act he has to switch up some skills.
> As far as resistances go, I think they definitely help prevent being 1 or 2 shotted by particular things. A lot of DH's I know like to have around 500 resistance... But i'm not too sure there. 100k unbuffed is pretty decent though. Should be OK for mp6 as long as you have at least SOME life regen ability. mp7 a diff story though depending on the group you play with. I would def suggest LoH as a way to keep health topped off from a distance.


I dont get 1 shotted by white mobs now either and its only rarely an elite does [MP5/6]
I do get 2 or 3 shotted though.

I got about 55million gold left but dunno to go for more dps or get LS, LoH and that kind of stuff.
More dps would be cheaper since most my gear is allready like that, going for defensive stuff prolly needs alot more then 55million :-(

Was thinking of maybe getting an 1100dps 2 sockets Manticore but i allready got quit a good Windforce so i dunno lol.

Is a 2 socket 1100dps Manticore alot better then a Windforce of 1250+dps with 46%knockback and a socket ?

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583
Doesnt show me Windofrce of 1250+dps yet though









P.s>
I only play solo really.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I dont get 1 shotted by white mobs now either and its only rarely an elite does [MP5/6]
> I do get 2 or 3 shotted though.
> I got about 55million gold left but dunno to go for more dps or get LS, LoH and that kind of stuff.
> More dps would be cheaper since most my gear is allready like that, going for defensive stuff prolly needs alot more then 55million :-(
> Was thinking of maybe getting an 1100dps 2 sockets Manticore but i allready got quit a good Windforce so i dunno lol.
> Is a 2 socket 1100dps Manticore alot better then a Windforce of 1250+dps with 46%knockback and a socket ?
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583
> Doesnt show me Windofrce of 1250+dps yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s>
> I only play solo really.


http://theasiangamer.com/d3-damage-calculator/ use this to input your character data and then switch the stats to the item you are thinking of trying, and it will tell you how much dps you lose/gain. also has a nice little counter in the bottom right to tell you how much dps you gain for each stat (main stat, atk spd, crit%/dmg) in certain multiples, so you can look for the gear that would help you out the most.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> http://theasiangamer.com/d3-damage-calculator/ use this to input your character data and then switch the stats to the item you are thinking of trying, and it will tell you how much dps you lose/gain. also has a nice little counter in the bottom right to tell you how much dps you gain for each stat (main stat, atk spd, crit%/dmg) in certain multiples, so you can look for the gear that would help you out the most.












A 50million manticore will give me about 11K dps more according to that site.... now to think if thats worth 50million lol


----------



## perfectblade

anyone else still getting weird bouts of lag? mostly when entering zones? i'm wondering if this is due to their servers (i'm playing in us) or some other issue. or perhaps because i am playing in osx (don't really think it's because of this though, because i get a consistent 40 fps).


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> To be honest I have to agree with the reflect dmg... Its all over d3 fourms its just like when they messed up desecration and other op monster abilitys they will hotfix it and everyone will stop crying But it sure does make a diff **** melts me now were before i could just stand there with reflect going.


This is good to hear and I'll be looking forward to the fix.

Edit: good to know I'm not the only one. People aren't having an issue with just reflect damage, but damage in general as I stated.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7004450382?page=1


----------



## Schnitter

For once, thanks to the 5 sec gloom, I am not having issues with Reflect other than when I forget to reed the affix and I just throw the Cluster Bombs.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> anyone else still getting weird bouts of lag? mostly when entering zones? i'm wondering if this is due to their servers (i'm playing in us) or some other issue. or perhaps because i am playing in osx (don't really think it's because of this though, because i get a consistent 40 fps).


When you go to a new area it has to load everything from your slow HDD. I have it installed on my SSD and I have no problems, everyone I know that has it on their HDD is always complaining about that.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> When you go to a new area it has to load everything from your slow HDD. I have it installed on my SSD and I have no problems, everyone I know that has it on their HDD is always complaining about that.


my computer has a samsung 830 ssd in it. honestly, to me it seems like server lag (or maybe unique osx problem) but interested in other opinions


----------



## Phaelynar

Not sure what's with the increased damage complaints. I tanked all ubers on mp8 and mp7 and nothing seemed off to me.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Haha wow, so I'm doing Act 2 key runs on MP4, and I see a goblin while I'm building valor. Fighting a lacuni pack for valor 5, the only non-blue that drops is an Axe of Sankis. 30 seconds later the goblin goes down, Vile Ward! The axe turned out to be garbage but the Vile Ward has 183 STR and 141 VIT, and looks to be worth ~75M. I've never gotten 2 legendaries that fast before, what a rush! 375% MF with full valor.


----------



## calavera

Man I gotta get back to farmin'


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> For once, thanks to the 5 sec gloom, I am not having issues with Reflect other than when I forget to reed the affix and I just throw the Cluster Bombs.


Usually I don't, but sometimes reflect goes through that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> When you go to a new area it has to load everything from your slow HDD. I have it installed on my SSD and I have no problems, everyone I know that has it on their HDD is always complaining about that.


I've noticed that when I pseudo-LAN with my friend. His installation of D3 is on his HDD, and he gets that start up lag that everyone else talks about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Haha wow, so I'm doing Act 2 key runs on MP4, and I see a goblin while I'm building valor. Fighting a lacuni pack for valor 5, the only non-blue that drops is an Axe of Sankis. 30 seconds later the goblin goes down, Vile Ward! The axe turned out to be garbage but the Vile Ward has 183 STR and 141 VIT, and looks to be worth ~75M. I've never gotten 2 legendaries that fast before, what a rush! 375% MF with full valor.


I haven't been finding hardly any legendaries, and that's with ~340% MF.

Also, those stats are worth 75m? Vile Wards are waay over priced, then.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I've noticed that when I pseudo-LAN with my friend. His installation of D3 is on his HDD, and he gets that start up lag that everyone else talks about.
> 
> Also, those stats are worth 75m? Vile Wards are waay over priced, then.


Same, thats how I noticed it was so bad too, LANing with my brother-in-law. Our LAN luck got us about 40 legendaries last weekend









Vile Ward are best in slot for most classes afaik. They have a minimum of about 150 of a main stat, 70+ AR, 200+ armor, and 200+ regen guaranteed, and I think 2 or 3 random stats on top of that.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Usually I don't, but sometimes reflect goes through that.
> I've noticed that when I pseudo-LAN with my friend. His installation of D3 is on his HDD, and he gets that start up lag that everyone else talks about.
> I haven't been finding hardly any legendaries, and that's with ~340% MF.
> Also, those stats are worth 75m? Vile Wards are waay over priced, then.


I've found 5 legendaries in the past 2 hours. Other days it'll take a couple hours to get one, that's RNG for you.

Edit: Make that 6. Darn Keywarden dropped Gladiator Gauntlets instead of key, lame!

Edit2: 7. I'm not trying to brag, this is genuinely freaky







. Very next warden did this:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I've found 5 legendaries in the past 2 hours. Other days it'll take a couple hours to get one, that's RNG for you.
> Edit: Make that 6. Darn Keywarden dropped Gladiator Gauntlets instead of key, lame!
> Edit2: 7. I'm not trying to brag, this is genuinely freaky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Very next warden did this:


Nice, is it a Won Khim?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, is it a Won Khim?


Yessir. Worthless, but still nice to see! Gotta love the new drop rates!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Yessir. Worthless, but still nice to see! Gotta love the new drop rates!


Won kim's may not be bad. I still use one on occasion. Also, i'm happy to see an OCN'er getting some good drops. 90% of the time I run I have 430+% MF and I still have been finding garbage... First couple days id average 2-3 legends PER key run... then it would go to 1 legend per run... and now these last week i'm lucky to get 2 legends for a day of play... and they have all been crap shoot legends too.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Won kim's may not be bad. I still use one on occasion. Also, i'm happy to see an OCN'er getting some good drops. 90% of the time I run I have 430+% MF and I still have been finding garbage... First couple days id average 2-3 legends PER key run... then it would go to 1 legend per run... and now these last week i'm lucky to get 2 legends for a day of play... and they have all been crap shoot legends too.


It was only low 900s in damage and worth 300k, not nearly enough to occupy an AH slot. It's been a crapshoot for me too, but overall I've been very lucky with my drops. When my stuff sells I'm going to be sitting on over 200 million, and I'll have to post up my profile soon for suggestions.

What MP do you guys do Infernal Machine runs at? I haven't tried above MP4 but the mobs hit my DH hard enough that I don't think I could go much above MP5 at the moment, until I hone my gear a little more. I haven't seen too many DHs posting, so I wonder how well they can do these things solo.

Edit: Here's my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297 I'm going to get a Vile Ward once I can find a reasonably priced one with life% or vit, other than that I'm not really sure what would be best for the next upgrade. Thoughts?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> It was only low 900s in damage and worth 300k, not nearly enough to occupy an AH slot. It's been a crapshoot for me too, but overall I've been very lucky with my drops. When my stuff sells I'm going to be sitting on over 200 million, and I'll have to post up my profile soon for suggestions.
> What MP do you guys do Infernal Machine runs at? I haven't tried above MP4 but the mobs hit my DH hard enough that I don't think I could go much above MP5 at the moment, until I hone my gear a little more. I haven't seen too many DHs posting, so I wonder how well they can do these things solo.
> Edit: Here's my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297 I'm going to get a Vile Ward once I can find a reasonably priced one with life% or vit, other than that I'm not really sure what would be best for the next upgrade. Thoughts?


Try to get at Schnitter. He's a GOOD DH. We do ubers at mp5-6 normally. Have done them mp7 though but the difference in loot/organ drop rate isn't really worth the hassle.

Can you post your stats on that won kim specifically, The won kim I use isn't even 900 dps. Actually it's around 870.

won kim I use is 266 dex, roun 60 vitality i think and socket. But the lightning dmg is where its at. When I use thunderclap, it basically has me hitting for an additional 55-60% dmg as lightning to all enemies around me on top of the normal attack. Great also for cyclones > LS


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Yessir. Worthless, but still nice to see! Gotta love the new drop rates!


A few days after the patch, I was really feeling those new drop rates. Now it feels like it was before the patch.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Try to get at Schnitter. He's a GOOD DH. We do ubers at mp5-6 normally. Have done them mp7 though but the difference in loot/organ drop rate isn't really worth the hassle.
> Can you post your stats on that won kim specifically, The won kim I use isn't even 900 dps. Actually it's around 870.
> won kim I use is 266 dex, roun 60 vitality i think and socket. But the lightning dmg is where its at. When I use thunderclap, it basically has me hitting for an additional 55-60% dmg as lightning to all enemies around me on top of the normal attack. Great also for cyclones > LS


The Won Kim I got was like 919 DPS, but only ~80 dex and no sockets or anything like that, it's definitely not as good. You might want to check out the AH though, when I was going through I saw a lot of 900-1000 dps Won's for less than a million, with better stats I'm sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> A few days after the patch, I was really feeling those new drop rates. Now it feels like it was before the patch.


Random Number Generator is random. Mostly.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> The Won Kim I got was like 919 DPS, but only ~80 dex and no sockets or anything like that, it's definitely not as good. You might want to check out the AH though, when I was going through I saw a lot of 900-1000 dps Won's for less than a million, with better stats I'm sure.
> Random Number Generator is random. Mostly.


Yeah the dex on mine was double roll, and I got it kind of way back when... was maintaining around 3k dex for backlash and dodge...

Dunno what I want to do now. Still tryin to gear up wiz and barb. My wiz is just about a mp10 machine, just need some minor dps tweaks and an amulet and chest piece. New rings would be nice too but can wait on those... Anyway,

*If any OCNer find rings or ammy's with max IAS and at least 5%CC (ring) and 8% CC (ammy) with at least 110 intel (for ring) 200 intel (for ammy) and some vit let me know.*


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> The Won Kim I got was like 919 DPS, but only ~80 dex and no sockets or anything like that, it's definitely not as good. You might want to check out the AH though, when I was going through I saw a lot of 900-1000 dps Won's for less than a million, with better stats I'm sure.
> Random Number Generator is random. Mostly.


919 DPS is great, no socket and low dex (I thought 150 was minimum for them) isn't though


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 919 DPS is great, no socket and low dex (I thought 150 was minimum for them) isn't though


Err yeah I meant 150, no idea why I typed 80







It's time to go to bed!

If anyone is interested in doing some Infernal Machine runs sometime, add me Tragedy187#1308 and put something about OCN in there so I know it's not spam.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> When you go to a new area it has to load everything from your slow HDD. I have it installed on my SSD and I have no problems, everyone I know that has it on their HDD is always complaining about that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> I've noticed that when I pseudo-LAN with my friend. His installation of D3 is on his HDD, and he gets that start up lag that everyone else talks about.


I just switched from 2 HDD's short stroked in raid 0 to a Samsung 830 and I can definitely say it was the HDD's causing the lag for me. It would get really bad at some points, like zoning in and being surrounded by mobs and not being able to even move for a couple seconds. Now with the SSD installed everything is smooth as butter.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Posted this earlier when bored and hey look, already a troll response!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7006241769?page=1#3


----------



## JadedFloridian

First run through of Act 3 doing MP5, this popped out of a demonic vessel:



Have it up for 88M, we'll see if it sells


----------



## mav2000

That is worth a whole lot of gold or real money for that matter.


----------



## Phaelynar

Mp7 capable monk here. I have 8 machines. If any of you guys have machines and want to do a bunch of runs later let me know. US server.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Mp7 capable monk here. I have 8 machines. If any of you guys have machines and want to do a bunch of runs later let me know. US server.


I could really use some runs buy i only run on mp 3-4


----------



## Fr0sty

made a cheap upgrade for my wd..

500k mace with crit dmg and socket.. now my darts crit for 200+k barely buffed

LOL and before they would crit at a max of 180'ish K

+ my bears crit for 500k average low hit.. and i've allready seen some 800k

probably will see some 1million crit on a full buff setup


----------



## iTurn

Did the Blizz ACT 1 trial, I actually like the game had fun with a demon hunter, considering buying the game, I just don't feel it's worth 60.00, gonna look out for deals or maybe try my hand at the RMAH to re-coup the funds.


----------



## perfectblade

any suggestions to improve my current build? right now it is mainly based around energy armor, arcane orb, and diamond skin


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> any suggestions to improve my current build? right now it is mainly based around energy armor, arcane orb, and diamond skin


without your profile it would be hard to help you out


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> without your profile it would be hard to help you out


how do you post it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> how do you post it?


Log in on right corner here: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/

Then view profile and give us the URL


----------



## perfectblade

ok here it is: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/27823909


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> ok here it is: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/27823909


It is still early for you so I would re-roll a witch doctor or barbarian. If you really do want to continue with the wizard however, I recommend using Blizzard/Hydra/Shock Pulse until Inferno and then start getting more armor and resist all as well as good health regeneration until you can start building IAS/CC gear for a CM build.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is still early for you so I would re-roll a witch doctor or barbarian. If you really do want to continue with the wizard however, I recommend using Blizzard/Hydra/Shock Pulse until Inferno and then start getting more armor and resist all as well as good health regeneration until you can start building IAS/CC gear for a CM build.


ive been thinking about making a witch doctor (i like range and casters) but usually classes with pets are kind of boring and easy ime. do you think wizard or witch doctor is more fun to play?


----------



## Padunkadunk

I love my wizard. Once you start getting gear for a CM build, it gets even better. Although, I've seen some pretty good witch doctors that don't have pets. If you use pets, they take up so much space on your action bar IMO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> ive been thinking about making a witch doctor (i like range and casters) but usually classes with pets are kind of boring and easy ime. do you think wizard or witch doctor is more fun to play?


IMHO Wizards are more fun, just really hurting from all the nerfs. We are definitely the weakest class right now.

PS
The Keywarden in Act 4 hates me. Almost 10 runs and not one damn plan....


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMHO Wizards are more fun, just really hurting from all the nerfs. We are definitely the weakest class right now.
> PS
> The Keywarden in Act 4 hates me. Almost 10 runs and not one damn plan....


I havent touched my wizard since the patch, ive been leveling my dh instead. the good classes will always get nerfed and the boring classes will always be boring in my opinion...


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I havent touched my wizard since the patch, ive been leveling my dh instead. the good classes will always get nerfed and the boring classes will always be boring in my opinion...


yeah ive been thinking about demon hunter too, i agree sorcerer and demon hunter look like the most fun to play


----------



## MaxFTW

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/1002656

Finding it harder to get good items now, Plus is crit dmg worth it? I mean i dont focus on crit dmg or crit chance because it all comes down to the chance of doing crits ofc, And most likely if you do them anyway it will instakill

Really want to get my barb to 100k Or at least 80k DPS till i get more money, Want to keep my health over 35k regen over 2k and i need more LoH


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/1002656
> Finding it harder to get good items now, Plus is crit dmg worth it? I mean i dont focus on crit dmg or crit chance because it all comes down to the chance of doing crits ofc, And most likely if you do them anyway it will instakill
> Really want to get my barb to 100k Or at least 80k DPS till i get more money, Want to keep my health over 35k regen over 2k and i need more LoH


Anything with crit chance will drastically increase your damage... once you get a few things with crit chance, increasing crit damage will have an increasing effect as well. I originally ignored crit stuff since it was more expensive, but it was a bad move. I got stuck around 40k dps like you with my monk, but now after getting as much crit stuff as I can I'm at over 100k DPS.


----------



## calavera

Went through 3 rounds of MP7 and the key warden in act3 didn't drop a single key.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anything with crit chance will drastically increase your damage... once you get a few things with crit chance, increasing crit damage will have an increasing effect as well. I originally ignored crit stuff since it was more expensive, but it was a bad move. I got stuck around 40k dps like you with my monk, but now after getting as much crit stuff as I can I'm at over 100k DPS.


i wish they would just take crit out of games


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anything with crit chance will drastically increase your damage... once you get a few things with crit chance, increasing crit damage will have an increasing effect as well. I originally ignored crit stuff since it was more expensive, but it was a bad move. I got stuck around 40k dps like you with my monk, but now after getting as much crit stuff as I can I'm at over 100k DPS.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish they would just take crit out of games
Click to expand...

Too late now. I have 56% crit and 500% increased crit damage. Everyone is stacking those two things mainly. I would seriously flip if they nerf crit or crit damage.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> Too late now. I have 56% crit and 500% increased crit damage. Everyone is stacking those two things mainly. I would seriously flip if they nerf crit or crit damage.


i agree if it's there you might as well take advantage of it. just it add a pointless, random element i dislike.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i agree if it's there you might as well take advantage of it. just it add a pointless, random element i dislike.


its not really random since you can increase the chance. If you get it up to 50%, every other hit will be a crit... Add 400% crit damage and your overall damage has doubled.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> ok here it is: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/27823909


thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Wizard reference.


If you need a CM Wizard reference, I consider my girl fairly powerful.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> ive been thinking about making a witch doctor (i like range and casters) but usually classes with pets are kind of boring and easy ime. do you think wizard or witch doctor is more fun to play?


As far as I have seen, the WD is probably the most versatile character in terms of viable builds. As far as 'easy', not any more than any other class and all depends on the build you go. unless you can do MP10 Inferno easily, you can add as much difficulty as you want when you play. A tank pet build does take some of the pressure off of you in solo, but you have less damage output and need the extra time to kill enemies as opposed to a nuke build which just 1shots everything like a DH. On the other hand, my full nuke build provides almost-DH like damage output, but without the Demon Hunter fragility (dying every time a monster looks at you) at the cost of range. There's quite a few WD builds out there, some of them are expensive though (like the 200mil+ Stone of Jordan for the Infinite Sacrifice build) but most are fairly easy to switch around, so if you get bored, change a few pieces of gear and use another for a while.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Are these worth posting in the freebie thread?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Not that I can see. The source is worth maybe one million but those are mostly crap.


----------



## iARDAs

I had talked about some kind of a lag I was experiencing in this thread. I don't know how, maybe it is the latest Nvidia drivers, or upgrading to WIN8 made the lag go away entirely.

I can now start playing the game I purchased on the day it came out.

I am the witch hunter, as a female, named after my wife and she is rocking Tristam so bad.

I love the rapidfire of the witch hunter


----------



## MaxFTW

so this morning at like 4am GMT i found some legendary boots with my barb :3

Turns out to be ice climbers... with over 200 str :3 worth like 60mill on the AH but im gonna keep them for a while


----------



## Murlocke

I gotta say 1.0.5 made this game very very very very addictive. I've been playing every chance I get, they really turned a meh game into a good game in my opinion.

Anyone who quit should get back into it. There's still some haters, but mostly hardcore D2 fans that wanted an exact D2 clone. If the game launched with 1.0.5 it would of been very positive feedback i'll bet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I gotta say 1.0.5 made this game very very very very addictive. I've been playing every chance I get, they really turned a meh game into a good game in my opinion.
> Anyone who quit should get back into it. There's still some haters, but mostly hardcore D2 fans that wanted an exact D2 clone. If the game launched with 1.0.5 it would of been very positive feedback i'll bet.


I wanted a D2 clone, but I won't deny D3 can be fun. Me and my GF have been playing it a bunch lately... the latest patch did help.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I gotta say 1.0.5 made this game very very very very addictive. I've been playing every chance I get, they really turned a meh game into a good game in my opinion.
> Anyone who quit should get back into it. There's still some haters, but mostly hardcore D2 fans that wanted an exact D2 clone. If the game launched with 1.0.5 it would of been very positive feedback i'll bet.


may have to give it a go again, I was hoping for something closer to an evolution from D2 as opposed to how d3 felt which was a devolution of wow. but reading about the changes it sounds like it may be prety fun to play again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> may have to give it a go again, I was hoping for something closer to an evolution from D2 as opposed to how d3 felt which was a devolution of wow. but reading about the changes it sounds like it may be prety fun to play again.


It helps a lot if you think of it as a new RPG, and not a new Diablo game.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It helps a lot if you think of it as a new RPG, and not a new Diablo game.


Easier said than done espeicaly with so much of it being close to the same, and my history with D2.

that said I got a good couple of months out of d3 before the grind drove me mad.

At least I finished it unlike gw2 man that game was by far the biggest dissapointment in terms of gaming I've ever experianced.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Easier said than done espeicaly with so much of it being close to the same, and my history with D2.
> that said I got a good couple of months out of d3 before the grind drove me mad.
> At least I finished it unlike gw2 man that game was by far the biggest dissapointment in terms of gaming I've ever experianced.


dungeon crawlers are just better than mmos. especially mmos that are designed around mechanics designed for top down games (like pretty much every contemporary mmo)


----------



## chrischoi

Where is the freebie thread? Might have some stuff to give away.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi*
> 
> Where is the freebie thread? Might have some stuff to give away.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1277607/freebies-ocns-diablo-3-loot-donations

Also posted this on D3 Forum:
Quote:


> Dear Blue,
> 
> I know you are probably tired by now of filtering out threads and posts demanding for an explanation or commitment of direction in regards to the Wizard class, specifically those that involving recent proc rate reductions of Energy Twisters, Meteor, and Spectral Blades and weakening of Energy Armor. So, I have some legitimate questions and constructive feedback/suggestions regarding Wizard game mechanics that currently exist.
> 
> 1. When discussing the "+x% Elemental Damage" affix on gear, does that also apply towards Wizard passive skills such as Paralysis, Cold Blooded, or Conflagration? I understand that the affix provides extra damage on top as said elemental and it would make sense if it does proc the passive skills.
> 
> 2. Is there a reason that the spell Explosive Blast deals Physical damage as opposed to Fire damage? With the current Wizard passive skills, there is nothing that provides synergy to Physical damage. Fire damage would greatly enhance this spell.
> 
> 3. Is there any possibility of re-working one of the lesser used spells, such as Arcane Torrent into some sort of Trailblazing spell?
> 
> 4. Currently outside of Energy Armor, Storm Armor and Ice Armor are rarely used. The former provides a modest DPS boost not currently worth the lost of extra protection and a fancy light show, but generally not worth it and the latter rather useless with only Ice Reflect making an intriguing variation for heavily tanky Wizards with incredibly high IAS and CC. Would it be possible to consider dumping the idea of 3 different types of magic armors and roll them all into one with the different elemental effects as Runes? This way Wizards may enjoy the much more comforting armor bonus only Energy Armor currently provides, while allowing Wizard players to pick from the effects currently available on Ice and Storm Armor.
> 
> 5. Is there any way for the lightning procs of Storm Armor to provide LoH back to the users? This would provide great defensive utility to the player and encourage use to use Storm Armor over Energy Armor.
> 
> 6. Is there any way we can have some sort of nuking ability, preferably one that leaves behind a pretty mushroom cloud?
> 
> 7. If not, then will we ever get the seemingly lost spells Fireball and Frozen Orb back?
> 
> 8. I understand that asking something like this requires a lot of effort, but I feel like the end result would be completely worth it. Is it possible to give shapes and forms to our familiars than their current bland different color floating lights? Having a miniature flying dragon, wolf, or feline would be totally awesome!
> 
> 9. Can we replace the current Wizard hats with witch shaped ones similar to the Dark Mage one? If not, then will there ever be any consideration to making the Dark Mage hat more epic? It is currently a very lackluster item.
> 
> 10. Are there any consideration to healing spells being re-worked in somehow for Wizard? I find it upsetting that there is no such thing as a Cleric in this game and that the only support role currently is that of a pure CM wizard tank.
> 
> If the Wizard group is more applicable to this topic, please move and thanks!
> 
> TL/DR:
> 
> 1. "+x% Elemental Damage" affix work for passives like Cold Blooded, Paralysis, or Conflagration?
> 
> 2. Why Explosive Blast deals Physical and not Fire damage?
> 
> 3. Add in Firewalk for Wizard yes?
> 
> 4. Throw out concept of Ice and Storm Armor and add them under Energy Armor as runes. We can call it Magic Armor!
> 
> 5. If no Storm Armor rework, can it at least proc LoH?
> 
> 6. Me want nuke!
> 
> 7. Ok so no nuke then, what about Fireball? Pretty please?
> 
> 8. Familiars look crappy. How about pet familiars instead?
> 
> 9. Wizard hats look boring, can we dress up like witches?
> 
> 10. I want to be a White Mage or Cleric! If you don't know what that is, look it up on Wikipedia or something.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1277607/freebies-ocns-diablo-3-loot-donations
> Also posted this on D3 Forum:


keep fighting the good fight for all of us sorcerers out there (i refuse to say wizard, sorcerer sounds way cooler)


----------



## MaxFTW

Servers going off, Found a immortal kings triumph to finally replace my helm of command :3


----------



## -SE7EN-

I have really got to stop making so many different builds for my Witch Doctor, I keep pressing the wrong buttons mid-fight.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I have really got to stop making so many different builds for my Witch Doctor, I keep pressing the wrong buttons mid-fight.


I just make one button layout and set the build abilities in each slot per priority.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For those players who are struggling financially or new to inferno, I have 3 million gold to spare for those who need it for donation. The restriction is that you have to be under paragon level 10 for all your characters, basically starting out. First to PM me will get it once I am free to see them. Playing Borderlands 2 now!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For those players who are struggling financially or new to inferno, I have 3 million gold to spare for those who need it for donation. The restriction is that you have to be under paragon level 10 for all your characters, basically starting out. First to PM me will get it once I am free to see them. Playing Borderlands 2 now!


BL2 is a GREAT game! Some more off topic... Wifey ain't gonna be too happy next month... CoD black ops 2 and Halo 4!!! I feel bad for my children who will not have quality time with their father for a while lol. Just kidding... kinda...

On an on-topic note; found a bul kathos warriors blood worth about 50 mil today. Not bad for mp2 runs in full XP non-magic find gear lol.

Oh, and if anyone is thinking abuot going the CM WW wiz route, you can check out my wizard who is mp10 capable. The only thing I need to make him just about flawless is a new ammy. I am working on getting the nats 2 piece set though just for giggles. Then my unbuffed CC will be around 70 and buffed probably somewhere near 90% CC lol (with ammy and nat set)

Anyway, im at work so can't link b.net but likethegun#1970 is my tag.

Can check out this link though too http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/likethegun-1970/Krytki/13557730


----------



## Bassdoken

The RNG gods have smiled on me tonight. I ran all three uber bosses on MP4 and got each demonic organ. Now I'm afraid to craft the thing in case it isn't good. lol

e. Does having more MF help when crafting?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> The RNG gods have smiled on me tonight. I ran all three uber bosses on MP4 and got each demonic organ. Now I'm afraid to craft the thing in case it isn't good. lol
> e. Does having more MF help when crafting?


No. I am on my 6th dexterity ring. Best of them is 15% MF, 63 res all... Did roll one with 3.5 CC, but that is garbage... so I threw it on my scoundrel. Crafted 2 strength ones... both garbage... and 2 intelligence ones... more garbage.

I have almost max MF all the time BTW


----------



## Fr0sty

at some point in time i'll get a better tyrial might's then this one.. but for now it has 99% of the stats i needed and it was a sweet low price deal i couldnt say no to


----------



## Farih

Guys,

Is there a way to map the keys onto a wireless xbox controller ?
I tryed in the game but doesnt seem to work.

I would love to just sit on me bed and play Diablo 3 with a controller on a 40inch T.V


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys,
> Is there a way to map the keys onto a wireless xbox controller ?
> I tryed in the game but doesnt seem to work.
> I would love to just sit on me bed and play Diablo 3 with a controller on a 40inch T.V


You can use xpadder, But it still wont work as you will be emulating a mouse with your controller, The only diablo game to have non mouse movement is the PS1 port of diablo 1 and that worked very well

Myself i have all my skill keys and pot key bound to the mouse, I would much prefer (as i currently do anyway with all my games) using a mouse mat on my bed and using the mouse commands anyway


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I gotta say 1.0.5 made this game very very very very addictive. I've been playing every chance I get, they really turned a meh game into a good game in my opinion.
> Anyone who quit should get back into it. There's still some haters, but mostly hardcore D2 fans that wanted an exact D2 clone. If the game launched with 1.0.5 it would of been very positive feedback i'll bet.


Agreed.

I came back to see if 1.0.5 made the game enjoyable again and I think it does. The MP lvls and inferno machine grind give you something to achieve. The fact that legendary and set items drop often enough makes me feel I may actually find an upgrade.

I just have to figure out why the RNG gods hate me and keep dropping the Manticore legendary


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> BL2 is a GREAT game! Some more off topic... Wifey ain't gonna be too happy next month... CoD black ops 2 and Halo 4!!! I feel bad for my children who will not have quality time with their father for a while lol. Just kidding... kinda...


you are the dad i intend to be, if i become a dad


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> you are the dad i intend to be, if i become a dad


Lol it's easy to get away with when they are zero-6 months. They don't move much. When they start to crawl, that's when you just need to make sure they are contained with plenty of things to play with, pretty soon they are old enough to just be glued in front of a tv or something







haha

More off topic: Can anyone reading this please help me out by checking out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1322452/need-your-response-for-this-survey-i-need-filled-out-will-take-less-than-60-seconds-and-only-10-questions

On topic: All the monks in here; what paragon level are you? And what is the best way you found to get XP?? I recently just started super fast farming mp2 wearing full cains set with hellfire ring + radiant star ruby. It gets me a good 3 bars every run just clearing towers/craters then stonefort and maybe fields of slaughter (if i hadnt gotten at least 1 legend drop from towers/craters) in act 3.

I know this is nothing compared to what a WW barb is capable of, but I think its better than if i were to just go full dps gear and quick clear like mp6 or something... Everyones experiences?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> On topic: All the monks in here; what paragon level are you? And what is the best way you found to get XP?? I recently just started super fast farming mp2 wearing full cains set with hellfire ring + radiant star ruby. It gets me a good 3 bars every run just clearing towers/craters then stonefort and maybe fields of slaughter (if i hadnt gotten at least 1 legend drop from towers/craters) in act 3.
> I know this is nothing compared to what a WW barb is capable of, but I think its better than if i were to just go full dps gear and quick clear like mp6 or something... Everyones experiences?


I'm level 21 I think... I've just been playing with a radiant star in helm and letting the XP come gradually. Haven't gotten a hellfire ring yet







. Wish I could trade for them lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm level 21 I think... I've just been playing with a radiant star in helm and letting the XP come gradually. Haven't gotten a hellfire ring yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wish I could trade for them lol.


Yeah it would be nice if they weren't account bound! I would still LOVE a leorics signet... but even with the mp10 and max mf, farming act 2 normal doesn't sounds too intriguing...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah it would be nice if they weren't account bound! I would still LOVE a leorics signet... but even with the mp10 and max mf, farming act 2 normal doesn't sounds too intriguing...


Monk and wizard both have skills that let you run around past enemies without stopping... I tried it for a bit and gave up though. It's just not worth the lack of a possibility for any other good drop.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Monk and wizard both have skills that let you run around past enemies without stopping... I tried it for a bit and gave up though. It's just not worth the lack of a possibility for any other good drop.


You mean tempest rush? I haven't really found this too good as it superfast-drains your spirit. On lower mp levels it works good, but im going along just fine now at the lower levels. Higher levels I can see it useful to move from one mob to the next... but still no where near WW barb style unless your gear is epic.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You mean tempest rush? I haven't really found this too good as it superfast-drains your spirit. On lower mp levels it works good, but im going along just fine now at the lower levels. Higher levels I can see it useful to move from one mob to the next... but still no where near WW barb style unless your gear is epic.


One of the runes for the mantra of conviction does damage to all monsters "affected by it", which gives a decent AOE. In normal it should just instakill anything close.

Wizard has a rune for the ice armor that creates a swirl for 3 seconds, sorta like sweeping wind... so you have to spam it.


----------



## StaticFX

battlenet down error 73... anyone else?

was in game... blam... dropped out and cant reconnect?

booOO! lol


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> battlenet down error 73... anyone else?
> was in game... blam... dropped out and cant reconnect?
> booOO! lol


Same here, just started a fight with key warden on Act 2 and got disconnected.


----------



## Fr0sty

got disconected









error 73


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> got disconected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> error 73


same same, no log in. "b.net service temp unavail" GLAD I WASNT IN THE MIDDLE OF SOMETHING IMPORTANT!


----------



## Phaelynar

I'm a paragon 42 monk. Been farming keys though and leveling that way.

I still have 11 machines for mp7. Want others with machines to make 5-7 rings each.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I'm a paragon 42 monk. Been farming keys though and leveling that way.
> I still have 11 machines for mp7. Want others with machines to make 5-7 rings each.


bout to be lvl 45 here. I have 4 machines and play with a few OCNers that usually have some on hand.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol it's easy to get away with when they are zero-6 months.


I got a 1 month old thats the reason I've been playing so much its soeasy to hold him in one arm and point and click with the other, much easier to play then other games, not to mention its easy to pick up and easy to put down.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> bout to be lvl 45 here. I have 4 machines and play with a few OCNers that usually have some on hand.


I think my battletag is Phaelynar#1830


----------



## Fr0sty

massive rubberbanding right now on us servers.. dunno if anyone else is reporting the same thing


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I got a 1 month old thats the reason I've been playing so much its soeasy to hold him in one arm and point and click with the other, much easier to play then other games, not to mention its easy to pick up and easy to put down.


hahahahaahahaahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I'm a paragon 42 monk. Been farming keys though and leveling that way.
> 
> I still have 11 machines for mp7. Want others with machines to make 5-7 rings each.


add me Schn1tt3r#1194 I have a couple machines, need ring for my Barb. Too expensive to find an upgrade for my DH now.


----------



## likethegun

Found a 1k+ dps bul kathos solemn vow and an echoing fury today within 5 minutes of the start of a run! on mp3 in act 3. Best run ove had in awhile lol.

Also found bul kathos warriors blood day before yesterday 888 dps 70% CC with socket. My barb is happy lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Found a 1k+ dps bul kathos solemn vow and an echoing fury today within 5 minutes of the start of a run! on mp3 in act 3. Best run ove had in awhile lol.
> Also found bul kathos warriors blood day before yesterday 888 dps 70% CC with socket. My barb is happy lol.


are those from the bul kathos mighty weapon set ? with the set bonus that you whirlwind randomly?

if so i`d like to see that proc in action soon because those weapons might interest me for my barb

yes i am almost done getting the gold to buy a full set of gears for him


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> are those from the bul kathos mighty weapon set ? with the set bonus that you whirlwind randomly?
> if so i`d like to see that proc in action soon because those weapons might interest me for my barb
> yes i am almost done getting the gold to buy a full set of gears for him


Yeah it is those ones. I am stoked I found the set within 3 days lol, and they are decent ones too! The whirlwind is pretty legit to. It isn't a triggered thing, it just randomly starts a whirlwind around your barb, even if you are in town or something. Best part is, you don't lose control of your character. So it isn't like the whirlwind skill. It is just a whirlwind that starts around your character (so your barb will still be standing in place while its going). It's pretty cool.

Only thing about my solem vow is I wish I would have rolled a socket... I guess I can't complain cause I rolled over 1k dps... but still... eventually will get a socket one for over 100 mil gold haha.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah it is those ones. I am stoked I found the set within 3 days lol, and they are decent ones too! The whirlwind is pretty legit to. It isn't a triggered thing, it just randomly starts a whirlwind around your barb, even if you are in town or something. Best part is, you don't lose control of your character. So it isn't like the whirlwind skill. It is just a whirlwind that starts around your character (so your barb will still be standing in place while its going). It's pretty cool.
> Only thing about my solem vow is I wish I would have rolled a socket... I guess I can't complain cause I rolled over 1k dps... but still... eventually will get a socket one for over 100 mil gold haha.


sounds nice

but one cant roll lifesteal right?

that`s the only problem i have with this set.. if it cant roll lifesteal on both weapons


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sounds nice
> but one cant roll lifesteal right?
> that`s the only problem i have with this set.. if it cant roll lifesteal on both weapons


It can, but I think there is only 1 random per weapon. So basically you are sacrificing your socket. I dont think you need it though. The solemn vow is guaranteed attack speed and LoH, so thats good, and dont forget barbs can get at least 3% life steal from just the belt. So 3% LS from belt, plus a good amount of LoH from weapon/other gear is just fine.

My barb now im playing an overpower/ww build with frenzy and stuff (no sprint) and im having a blast with it. I can keep an infinite WW up and got plenty of life regen.


----------



## Fr0sty

i doubt that a bit of loh and 3% lifesteal and low crit dmg will cut it at higher monster level ..

i guess i`ll go for some average looking rares then


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i doubt that a bit of loh and 3% lifesteal and low crit dmg will cut it at higher monster level ..
> i guess i`ll go for some average looking rares then


I think it will... my monk only has 3% LS and LoH and does just fine. A barb with a constant WW would be the same AoE... I swear it seems my crit chance is 100% with my barb when i use WW and overpower with shout.

EDIT: keep in mind though that I am not going to use the bul kathos with the double WW crap. I'm going to play probably a rend build just using regular WW/overpower/rend/frenzy/battle rage. A lot slower, but a lot more fun IMO than just sprinting around everything.

Also, depending, you can get the blade of the warlord or something, or the full IK set to help with life on fury spent. That helps out a tad bit as well.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I think it will... my monk only has 3% LS and LoH and does just fine. A barb with a constant WW would be the same AoE... I swear it seems my crit chance is 100% with my barb when i use WW and overpower with shout.
> EDIT: keep in mind though that I am not going to use the bul kathos with the double WW crap. I'm going to play probably a rend build just using regular WW/overpower/rend/frenzy/battle rage. A lot slower, but a lot more fun IMO than just sprinting around everything.
> Also, depending, you can get the blade of the warlord or something, or the full IK set to help with life on fury spent. That helps out a tad bit as well.


is your theory tested on mp10 ?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> is your theory tested on mp10 ?


Haha h*ll no! I don't even run mp10 with my monk! lol. I suppose with high enough armor/resist/HP it should be fine though... Only thing is reflect mobs i would imagine, in which case youd probably want 3%LS on belt and 3% LS on one of the two bul kathos weapons.

As I said, I wouldnt use bul kathos set for the double WW barb build that everyone uses, as it obviously wouldn't be the most effective setup for that. But I dunno... I think it COULD be used for the double WW build if you have good enough rolls on them.


----------



## jbobb

Alright fellow Witch Doctors, what do you think of my build so far. About half way to where I want to be, but need to get the gold for the rest. Still want a Vile Ward and Lacuni Prowlers. Will probably upgrade weapon at some point also.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963

I can swap out one of my rings right now and gain another 7k dps but lose 4.5k life and MF on ring now so I am just saving it for when I really need the increase in dps. Right now I just farm MP 4 because it is quick and I still find quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## Phaelynar

Anyone on now that can do mp7 ubers and has machines? Got 11 here


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Alright fellow Witch Doctors, what do you think of my build so far. About half way to where I want to be, but need to get the gold for the rest. Still want a Vile Ward and Lacuni Prowlers. Will probably upgrade weapon at some point also.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963
> I can swap out one of my rings right now and gain another 7k dps but lose 4.5k life and MF on ring now so I am just saving it for when I really need the increase in dps. Right now I just farm MP 4 because it is quick and I still find quite a bit of stuff.


you are missing pickup radius to make the most of the passive choices

but the rest looks good


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you are missing pickup radius to make the most of the passive choices
> but the rest looks good


I know. I miss the little bit I had before, but getting all the stats I want with pickup radius gets to be crazy expensive and hard to find. Hopefully when I get to the point I get my Prowlers or Vile Ward I can pick up ones with some radius.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I know. I miss the little bit I had before, but getting all the stats I want with pickup radius gets to be crazy expensive and hard to find. Hopefully when I get to the point I get my Prowlers or Vile Ward I can pick up ones with some radius.


what are the stats you are aiming for?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Alright fellow Witch Doctors, what do you think of my build so far. About half way to where I want to be, but need to get the gold for the rest. Still want a Vile Ward and Lacuni Prowlers. Will probably upgrade weapon at some point also.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BigChief-1377/hero/2825963
> I can swap out one of my rings right now and gain another 7k dps but lose 4.5k life and MF on ring now so I am just saving it for when I really need the increase in dps. Right now I just farm MP 4 because it is quick and I still find quite a bit of stuff.


agree with Frosty about the pickup radius, any new items you get can worry more about DPS than HP (you have more than enough for a non-pet build AND you use Spirit Vessel) but it looks like a nice solid all-around build. Feel free to add me if you want to farm sometime too tag is in my sig.


----------



## MaxFTW

Ey guys

How do i wizard?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Ey guys
> How do i wizard?


critical mass or you kite

either build can work


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Ey guys
> How do i wizard?


If you got a lot of time to burn, kite. If you like control and have guts, play CM wizard.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what are the stats you are aiming for?


Right now it is mainly maintaining my resist and crit chance along with increasing DPS (would like to up my resist more though). I would like to keep my hp about where it is now, but will be ok with it staying around 40k. Basically looking to nuke what I can fast. I would like to get a Manajuma's Carving Knife also to get some life steal. I like having higher HP because I like to get up close and personal with them baddies.....not much of a kiter.

Anyone on right now that can do the Ubers? I had some difficulty with them before some of my previous upgrades and don't want to waste my portals in case I'm still not ready. I have 10 portal devices right now.


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Ey guys
> How do i wizard?


Here's my current build:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bobicon-1820/hero/9721842

My gear hasn't been updated recently, but I do about 165K DPS. I can easily solo up to MP4 on any act, but after that its gets a little more tricky.

Act III Seems to be the best farming spot. Just start on killing Azmodan quest and clear Keep 2, 3; Do Azmodan. Then do Stonefort to kill key warden.

On a unrelated note I tried farming with my barb (which is tanked geared and spec'd) and I don't have any problems tanking things even on MP 10, but 18k DPS just takes forever to kill things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Right now it is mainly maintaining my resist and crit chance along with increasing DPS (would like to up my resist more though). I would like to keep my hp about where it is now, but will be ok with it staying around 40k. Basically looking to nuke what I can fast. I would like to get a Manajuma's Carving Knife also to get some life steal. I like having higher HP because I like to get up close and personal with them baddies.....not much of a kiter.
> Anyone on right now that can do the Ubers? I had some difficulty with them before some of my previous upgrades and don't want to waste my portals in case I'm still not ready. I have 10 portal devices right now.


I would be willing to, but I don't get off work for another 1hr 45 mins. May get off earlier depending on if my boss doesn't need any more help.

Either way feel free to add me.

Bobicon#1820

EDIT: Just got off work should be one in 20 minutes if your up.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Right now it is mainly maintaining my resist and crit chance along with increasing DPS (would like to up my resist more though). I would like to keep my hp about where it is now, but will be ok with it staying around 40k. Basically looking to nuke what I can fast. I would like to get a Manajuma's Carving Knife also to get some life steal. I like having higher HP because I like to get up close and personal with them baddies.....not much of a kiter.
> Anyone on right now that can do the Ubers? I had some difficulty with them before some of my previous upgrades and don't want to waste my portals in case I'm still not ready. I have 10 portal devices right now.


manajuma carving knifes are bad

you can get the lifesteal on a basic ceremonial knife .. and i'd suggest getting at least 500 all res at bare minimum with your hp

and if i were you i'd use spirit walk instead of grasp.. it speeds up farming runs while also being useful as a safety layer to stay alive longer

with the amount of %life you have gaining paragon levels will give you more hp then you think

but other then that the rest seems fine.. but i kinda dislike blackthorne pants since they dont have enough main stat to even be decent for dps toon nor enough potential on a tanky toon

and when you can find a decent amulet with crit chance and crit dmg and maybe some vit too to replace mara's kaleidoscope would be great too


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> manajuma carving knifes are bad
> you can get the lifesteal on a basic ceremonial knife .. and i'd suggest getting at least 500 all res at bare minimum with your hp
> and if i were you i'd use spirit walk instead of grasp.. it speeds up farming runs while also being useful as a safety layer to stay alive longer
> with the amount of %life you have gaining paragon levels will give you more hp then you think
> but other then that the rest seems fine.. but i kinda dislike blackthorne pants since they dont have enough main stat to even be decent for dps toon nor enough potential on a tanky toon
> and when you can find a decent amulet with crit chance and crit dmg and maybe some vit too to replace mara's kaleidoscope would be great too


Not much out there that have a socket, crit damage over 90, intel and life steal or leach other than the carving knife though. Just used blackthorne's now to have a little life on hit, probably switch out sometime though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Not much out there that have a socket, crit damage over 90, intel and life steal or leach other than the carving knife though. Just used blackthorne's now to have a little life on hit, probably switch out sometime though.


i'd get intel anywhere other then mainhand.. you are losing a dmg modifier stat just for 100 point of stats at best

life on hit is useless as a nuker since most of your dps comes from bears.. and i can insta kill myself vs reflect dmg with 2.9% lifesteal and around 1.6k life on hit.. 900life on hit from weapon 2.9% lifesteal.. and heck the dps of that weapon is low.. into the 500'ish range.. yet my bears still crit for 200k.. and that still kills me with 600 all res unbuffed

with 5 stacks of soul harvest and gruesome feast i delay my death barely with those tanky stats ...

life on hit is just bad as a dps class

we would need 10% lifesteal to mitigate the reflect dmg part

anything less means you have to compensate by all resist and armor.. and people say that reflect dmg doesnt even take the armor into the equation since the last patch

look into dept digger for the pants instead... guaranteed resist all decent int roll or just look at rare pants with %life vit all res to keep your hp into the same range as it is now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think we should start 2 more Diablo threads: Hall of Shame for loot and Funniest Stories.


----------



## OCcomet

Guys, I need some tips with my barb, just trying to get back into the game now. What's the most efficient (for para leveling) build i can pull off with a 2 hander?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/tooBored-1250/hero/12697268

Cheers


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Guys, I need some tips with my barb, just trying to get back into the game now. What's the most efficient (for para leveling) build i can pull off with a 2 hander?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/tooBored-1250/hero/12697268
> Cheers


If you're set on a 2 hander, I would go with bash/rend build. Basically stack CC/CD. I also use WW/berserker for the lifeleech and ability to blast through obstacles.

As far as "efficient" para leveling... I don't think a 2 hander is the answer as in general its A LOT slower unless you have GODLY gear.


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Guys, I need some tips with my barb, just trying to get back into the game now. What's the most efficient (for para leveling) build i can pull off with a 2 hander?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/tooBored-1250/hero/12697268
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> If you're set on a 2 hander, I would go with bash/rend build. Basically stack CC/CD. I also use WW/berserker for the lifeleech and ability to blast through obstacles.
> 
> As far as "efficient" para leveling... I don't think a 2 hander is the answer as in general its A LOT slower unless you have GODLY gear.
Click to expand...

Damn, really? I thought after the nado nerf . Two handers were the way to go. I am so outta this right now. Dx


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Damn, really? I thought after the nado nerf . Two handers were the way to go. I am so outta this right now. Dx


They are as far as damage goes, but for fast efficiency, the double WW with fast dual wield is still the way to go IMO. Just requires a bit better gear to pull it off the same.

I'm sure ickylocal or some other boss barb on here will give you better info later today though. My barb is decent, but actually my 3rd toon in the line-up as far as priorities go. Icky has a para lvl 84 now i think, and i know some other OCNers have some pretty boss barbs as well that I'm sure can offer way better info than me.


----------



## noahhova

is there any difference running mp10 with 400mf to mp1 with 400mf? same drops?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> is there any difference running mp10 with 400mf to mp1 with 400mf? same drops?


Yes, the only difference is mp10 you won't need as much, if any, MF gear to hit 400% MF.


----------



## turkishmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Guys, I need some tips with my barb, just trying to get back into the game now. What's the most efficient (for para leveling) build i can pull off with a 2 hander?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/tooBored-1250/hero/12697268
> Cheers


Buy a Schaefer's Hammer with either crit damage or a socket for an emerald gem. I'm too lazy to explain why it's the most efficient, but if you google, you'll see. It's better than skorn in terms of efficiency.

Use a cleave/rend build with it and maximize your crit damage and crit chance (make sure you get the 2 passives that increase crit chance, I forget what they're called right now)


----------



## turkishmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkishmafia*
> 
> Buy a Schaefer's Hammer with either crit damage or a socket for an emerald gem. I'm too lazy to explain why it's the most efficient, but if you google, you'll see. It's better than skorn in terms of efficiency.
> Use a cleave/rend build with it and maximize your crit damage and crit chance (make sure you get the 2 passives that increase crit chance, I forget what their called right now)


It's the poor man's build (it terms of time and gold), but you'll see how amazing it is. Schaefer's Hammer is the sole reason why I've started playing DIII again after several months... Good luck to you


----------



## turkishmafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> is there any difference running mp10 with 400mf to mp1 with 400mf? same drops?


Max MF with neph valor and gear is 375%. However, the bonuses you get from increase MP stack on top of this 375%. So you can have a great max MF at MP10. That being said, you'll get more drops at a lower MP by virtue of greater efficiency since the HP will be lower.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yes, the only difference is mp10 you won't need as much, if any, MF gear to hit 400% MF.


ya but who cares about that...its way faster to steam roll mp1 with 400mf then mp10 with godly gear and 400mf...just wanted to know based on drops...mp1 it is


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> ya but who cares about that...its way faster to steam roll mp1 with 400mf then mp10 with godly gear and 400mf...just wanted to know based on drops...mp1 it is


with nv, you're capping at 375% MF, and maxing out at 400% on MP1. If you were running on MP10, you could run with 625%MF - as you get a base of 250%MF just for being on that level.


----------



## Dr216

Just started back playing this weekend and damn did they nerf inferno hard, using the 50ish mill I had from when i was last playing i've managed to get myself to the point where i can comfortably do mp5.

But as im collecting more and more keys and looking towards my first hellfire ring im trying to work our ways i can even begin to think about mp10 ubers but im struglign to see how I can transition from my current 90k unbuffed dps to something that actualy has a chance vs ubers doing diablo on mp10 took me blooming ages and i understand they have enrage timers.

Problem being im also now stone broke : /

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Elderbrute-2776/hero/8760615

If anyone can spot any obvious cheap wins please let me know.

Build wise I use the standard WW for win build or a hota/rend build.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Just started back playing this weekend and damn did they nerf inferno hard, using the 50ish mill I had from when i was last playing i've managed to get myself to the point where i can comfortably do mp5.
> But as im collecting more and more keys and looking towards my first hellfire ring im trying to work our ways i can even begin to think about mp10 ubers but im struglign to see how I can transition from my current 90k unbuffed dps to something that actualy has a chance vs ubers doing diablo on mp10 took me blooming ages and i understand they have enrage timers.
> Problem being im also now stone broke : /
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Elderbrute-2776/hero/8760615
> If anyone can spot any obvious cheap wins please let me know.
> Build wise I use the standard WW for win build or a hota/rend build.


movement speed is almost a must. IAS would probably be helpful. MP10 is not a reasonable goal on a budget build, MP7 seems to be about high range for decent gear, needing real great gear for 10, still hard in a mixed group with high dps ranged and tank melee, especially on the siegebreaker/kulle fight.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Elderbrute-2776/hero/8760615
> If anyone can spot any obvious cheap wins please let me know.
> Build wise I use the standard WW for win build or a hota/rend build.


Not sure about the eu servers but a basic strength unity ring in place of the bul kathos will run about 3-4m. Also you need some move speed somewhere. You can drop the vit/str on your boots and get either str/vit legacy sages seekers for about 500k. The high armor pretty much makes up for the loss of vit if you go the str route to keep your dps.


----------



## Dr216

Why is move speed so important? so far ive always considered it pretty much a its nice to have but not if it costs me anything i need type stat, what am i missing?









Currently bidding on some cheap ice climbers with 100 str +anouther 58 from the socket should be nice, 70 odd vit 12% life with move speed so will see if that comes good before i drop anything on other boots, worst case i should be able to sell them for more than I've bid on them odd that they are going so cheap, or its possible everyone just massively inflates iceclimber prices.

Really strugling to work out what things are worth as you look up similar or even worse items and there are 20 at 200mill and none bellow that but you try and sell for 20mill and they dont sell.

unity seems to be pretty expensive to get any decent stats on, but i always feel that way with rings and amulets







which is prolly why im still using the BK I found ^^


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Why is move speed so important? so far ive always considered it pretty much a its nice to have but not if it costs me anything i need type stat, what am i missing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently bidding on some cheap ice climbers with 100 str +anouther 58 from the socket should be nice, 70 odd vit 12% life with move speed so will see if that comes good before i drop anything on other boots, worst case i should be able to sell them for more than I've bid on them odd that they are going so cheap, or its possible everyone just massively inflates iceclimber prices.
> Really strugling to work out what things are worth as you look up similar or even worse items and there are 20 at 200mill and none bellow that but you try and sell for 20mill and they dont sell.
> unity seems to be pretty expensive to get any decent stats on, but i always feel that way with rings and amulets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is prolly why im still using the BK I found ^^


move speed is not only what makes the build one of the most efficient farming builds, its also helps you move in and out of fire/plague/etc and between monsters. It is also a big deal for maintaining WOTB between packs. Not saying 'you cannot do WW Barb without 24% move speed' but by stacking up on vital stats on other pieces of equipment, you should be able to grab some inna's pants or lacuni's (which also have bonus to atk spd) or you can get some firewalkers for a few mil and not have to sacrifice AR/vit on a single piece.


----------



## lckylocal

Also once you get 24% move speed and are in wrath you move fast enough for an extra tornado. That one extra tornado at higher dps levels equals about an extra 130k dps.


----------



## kremtok

Anyone else getting latency issues today? Speedtest says 16ms but D3 says 280ms plus!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Anyone else getting latency issues today? Speedtest says 16ms but D3 says 280ms plus!


yeah, i just had to call it quits for the night due to lag. first time in months an adapter reset hasn't solved latency issues.


----------



## Dr216

So ive got to Movement speed on boots now but trying to find more on any gear seems painfully expensive : / innas legs seem to be a min of 50-100m if you want any str on them, and laccunis seem to be even more







guess its time to get saving. and just bid untill I get lucky.


----------



## StaticFX

Tyrael's might has move speed. And is usually cheap


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> So ive got to Movement speed on boots now but trying to find more on any gear seems painfully expensive : / innas legs seem to be a min of 50-100m if you want any str on them, and laccunis seem to be even more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess its time to get saving. and just bid untill I get lucky.


Certain items are always expensive such as the Prowlers. I was looking at them forever and happened to be on at the right time. I found one that was just listed that had my core stat (int), vitality, 9% IAS and 4% Crit chance with a buyout of 40m. Luckily I had the money at the time. Most of the ones I have seen with 9% IAS and 4% Crit were 50m+.


----------



## rationalthinking

Any good methods for a Wiz to farm keys?

Just wondering, I'm trying to find an efficient way for a person who plays 1hr a day during the week to still farm keys.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Any good methods for a Wiz to farm keys?
> Just wondering, I'm trying to find an efficient way for a person who plays 1hr a day during the week to still farm keys.


cm ww is best for me. All you need to do is stack cc and attack speed. Don't even need high. Dps necessarily. I have about 53% cc and 2.4 attack speed and can farm on mp7-8 easily wit my wiz. Dps is nice but if you jus find cheap gear wit vit res armor wit high cc And ias then you will be just fine. At these stats I only have 9 total apoc and its more than enough


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Any good methods for a Wiz to farm keys?
> Just wondering, I'm trying to find an efficient way for a person who plays 1hr a day during the week to still farm keys.


Depends on which key, what MP, and what Wizard build.


----------



## lckylocal

Got a new belt today and inching my way closer to that 200k unbuffed dps. Cant wait to get rid of my hellfire ring for a big boost


----------



## SlyFox

Can anyone help me out? What shoudl I upgrade on my monk next? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SlyFuu-1600/


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Got a new belt today and inching my way closer to that 200k unbuffed dps. Cant wait to get rid of my hellfire ring for a big boost


Simply ridiculous haha.


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Got a new belt today and inching my way closer to that 200k unbuffed dps. Cant wait to get rid of my hellfire ring for a big boost


Whoa.

Could you link your specs. I'd like to have a look for some tips.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? What shoudl I upgrade on my monk next? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SlyFuu-1600/


If you have the gold i would get a hood with more dex, about the same vita and with 6% crit.
I would also try to see if you could get Lacuni's with 3% crit or higher.

2 of the Nat set would be nice to maybe.. myself got the ring and chest.. 2 items will give you 7% crit as set bonus.
I got the chest and ring for less then 8 mill, they arent the best but an extra 7% crit is really nice.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Whoa.
> Could you link your specs. I'd like to have a look for some tips.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fluid-1502/

Looking to upgrade my amulet and lacunis next but just waiting on ones with the right stats and reasonable price that I want. The offhand would increase the 'sheet' dps but I tried a few but it lowers the actual dps I put out with the attack speed difference. If anyone needs help with ubers and has machines just send me an invite with ocn in the message or something.


----------



## jbobb

Just recently found this. One less thing I may need to buy because I was maybe looking at getting one. Now to actually use it or not. I wish it had more int. I lose about 1900 dps, but gain around 1500 life and would get the 55 resist bonus beings I have the boots and chest armor already. Or sell it to buy something else. Looks like these helms with socket and 6% crit are worth a decent amount.


----------



## Racersnare21

Is there any place I can see what changes have been made to the game. I played for a couple months after it came out, made it to inferno and just stopped because I got bored with it and havent picked it up since. I think it was around the time the rmah came out.... Is there a pvp option yet? I Would just like to see if there have been changes that warrant playing again.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*
> 
> Is there any place I can see what changes have been made to the game. I played for a couple months after it came out, made it to inferno and just stopped because I got bored with it and havent picked it up since. I think it was around the time the rmah came out.... Is there a pvp option yet? I Would just like to see if there have been changes that warrant playing again.


Did you get bored because you hit a wall in inferno with the gear check? If so, then now is the time to come back.

A lot of changes have taken place for the better IMO

- Inferno base difficulty decreased significantly
- Inferno min item level increased to 58
- Item stats increased for ilvl 60+
- Legendary drop rate increased
- Paragon levels added
- Monster Power levels added
- Inferno Machine (Hell Fire Ring Quest

I originally stopped playing when I hit a gear check wall that I could not overcome. The upgrades I needed were too expensive and I was not finding any gear that I could use or flip to gain enough money to buy said upgrades.

Prices are still extreme in many cases on the AH but now I find a couple legendary/set items a night which is allowing me to generate enough income to afford the 5, 10, 20 mil items at a steady rate. That is enough of a carrot on a stick to have sucked me back into the game.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just recently found this. One less thing I may need to buy because I was maybe looking at getting one. Now to actually use it or not. I wish it had more int. I lose about 1900 dps, but gain around 1500 life and would get the 55 resist bonus beings I have the boots and chest armor already. Or sell it to buy something else. Looks like these helms with socket and 6% crit are worth a decent amount.


nice find! the one i found had no crit chance and i cant afford to buy one yet, so i only use it when i need mana/xp (socket) and use my andariels when i use a build that doesn't need it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Racersnare21*
> 
> Is there any place I can see what changes have been made to the game. I played for a couple months after it came out, made it to inferno and just stopped because I got bored with it and havent picked it up since. I think it was around the time the rmah came out.... Is there a pvp option yet? I Would just like to see if there have been changes that warrant playing again.


You can find articles and patch notes here: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/

Honestly, it really depends on the reasons you became bored of whether or not it is worth your time to come back. Here are my thoughts on the current state of the game:

- Vanilla Inferno has gotten nerfed to the point where it is a complete joke
- Itemization is still a complete joke where you can find Wizard items with massive dex or strength or Barbarian items with high intelligence
- Build diversity and class balance continues to be nonexistent and the Dev Team's answer has been to nerf things heavily and lie about their reasons
- Barbarian is still blatantly favored by the Dev Team due to be Jay Wilson's favorite class
- Monster Power (ripped from set player x command in D2) does provide more customized difficulty, but it also outlines what a joke the balance of classes currently is with WW barbarians continuing to run rampant on higher MP levels
- Paragon level has been introduced to both artificially prolong endgame as well as serve as a compromise for people who want to swap MF gear and people who feel like it breaks the immersion of the game
- There is still no PvP or Open World in this game

The reason this game is so bad is a combination of damage and builds being centered ENTIRELY around gear and the extremely, EXTREMELY dumb itemization of gear which makes 99% of the stuff you find completely useless. Now they did buff the drop rates for legendary items, but for me, I can only get beaten by the same stick so many times that I just spit on the carrot they are trying to offer me.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can find articles and patch notes here: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/
> Honestly, it really depends on the reasons you became bored of whether or not it is worth your time to come back. Here are my thoughts on the current state of the game:
> - Vanilla Inferno has gotten nerfed to the point where it is a complete joke
> - Itemization is still a complete joke where you can find Wizard items with massive dex or strength or Barbarian items with high intelligence
> - Build diversity and class balance continues to be nonexistent and the Dev Team's answer has been to nerf things heavily and lie about their reasons
> - Barbarian is still blatantly favored by the Dev Team due to be Jay Wilson's favorite class
> - Monster Power (ripped from set player x command in D2) does provide more customized difficulty, but it also outlines what a joke the balance of classes currently is with WW barbarians continuing to run rampant on higher MP levels
> - Paragon level has been introduced to both artificially prolong endgame as well as serve as a compromise for people who want to swap MF gear and people who feel like it breaks the immersion of the game
> - There is still no PvP or Open World in this game
> The reason this game is so bad is a combination of damage and builds being centered ENTIRELY around gear and the extremely, EXTREMELY dumb itemization of gear which makes 99% of the stuff you find completely useless. Now they did buff the drop rates for legendary items, but for me, I can only get beaten by the same stick so many times that I just spit on the carrot they are trying to offer me.


Then sell your gear like I did and be done with it, atleast for a year or so and see how they fix it. (not gonna happen)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Then sell your gear like I did and be done with it, atleast for a year or so and see how they fix it. (not gonna happen)


I am really starting to consider it. I can't even farm more than 6-7 elite packs now before I get sick of this game and skip to a Keywarden. I WILL get a Hellfire ring before I quit though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am really starting to consider it. I can't even farm more than 6-7 elite packs now before I get sick of this game and skip to a Keywarden. I WILL get a Hellfire ring before I quit though.


LOL! you still didn't get a hellfire ring? Bwahahhaha. I need to find someone who wants to buy my lvl 68 paragon monk acct, oh and paragon 25? DH.

Yea I'm gonna buy torchlight 2 today and check it out, for $20 i don't care if I hate it lol.


----------



## TSXmike

might have to make a comeback after reading about the changes. sounds interesting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> LOL! you still didn't get a hellfire ring? Bwahahhaha. I need to find someone who wants to buy my lvl 68 paragon monk acct, oh and paragon 25? DH.
> Yea I'm gonna buy torchlight 2 today and check it out, for $20 i don't care if I hate it lol.


Every time I am about to farm ubers, I just don't feel like playing this game....


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Every time I am about to farm ubers, I just don't feel like playing this game....


Because it sucks... and like you pointed out the devs only care about nerfing stuff to make people re-buy gear.

They refuse to even out the classes (like you said)

you know the reasons why you should just sell your gear and quit. Now you just gotta put the $$ where your mouth is and try to make as much as you can on the RMAH. Run and never look back.

I mean for gods sake they didn't even make 4 full acts, they made like three and a quarter lol.

I'll let you know what I think of TL2









If i ever stop playing assassins creed 3 lol im addicted its a great game, cant wait for it to come out on PC. I hate playing anything on xbox in this day and age.


----------



## Crazy9000

I still haven't gotten around to playing Assasin Creed 2 lol.

Me and my GF still have fun playing D3 though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to playing Assasin Creed 2 lol.
> Me and my GF still have fun playing D3 though.


It is a lot more fun when you play with friends. Not a single one of my IRL friends still play though..


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I still haven't gotten around to playing Assasin Creed 2 lol.
> Me and my GF still have fun playing D3 though.


id pick up 3 and play it if I was you.


----------



## rationalthinking

This thread just became extremely depressing after reading last few posts.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is a lot more fun when you play with friends. Not a single one of my IRL friends still play though..


I am in the same boat as you. I had 9 RL friends play the game and they all quit at once. If I am on and you want to play I would much rather join you in a game then play alone. Just let me know.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> This thread just became extremely depressing after reading last few posts.


word donnie darko


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is a lot more fun when you play with friends. Not a single one of my IRL friends still play though..


I agree and i just found out that one of my real life friend plays but he's kind of a dick and plays at weird hours. other then that i've had to try to make friends with people i meet in game which is hard because the majority of people in general chat are buttholes!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just recently found this. One less thing I may need to buy because I was maybe looking at getting one. Now to actually use it or not. I wish it had more int. I lose about 1900 dps, but gain around 1500 life and would get the 55 resist bonus beings I have the boots and chest armor already. Or sell it to buy something else. Looks like these helms with socket and 6% crit are worth a decent amount.


crit zuni are almost impossible to find yet you found it.. with perfect crit nonetheless..

ohh and mp7 is easy when you are in a group of bear spamming witch doctors that crit for 1mil or so with their bears

mine crit for 1.4 with an soj on big bad voodoo and 5 gruesome ... i still didnt test with 5 soul harvest with gruesome.. i might see some sicket numbers.. who knows


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I agree and i just found out that one of my real life friend plays but he's kind of a dick and plays at weird hours. other then that i've had to try to make friends with people i meet in game which is hard because the majority of people in general chat are buttholes!


Here's a vote for playing with friends, and I have found a few good on line players (maybe 6 in 100's I have played with) in the 1k hours I have put in. We joke have fun and trade what we find if it helps the other as the AH is a joke. As with any game its all about the fun you have if its no fun don't play.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Here's a vote for playing with friends, and I have found a few good on line players (maybe 6 in 100's I have played with) in the 1k hours I have put in. We joke have fun and trade what we find if it helps the other as the AH is a joke. As with any game its all about the fun you have if its no fun don't play.


I've stuck around as long as I have because after waiting 10 years for this game, part of me keeps hoping they will actually fix the bloody game. Unfortunately, the dev team and Blizzard cares far more about the AH, nerfing popular builds to artificially force build diversity, and pandering to barbarians due to the game designer's favoritism and the huge majority of players that play barbs.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've stuck around as long as I have because after waiting 10 years for this game, part of me keeps hoping they will actually fix the bloody game. Unfortunately, the dev team and Blizzard cares far more about the AH, nerfing popular builds to artificially force build diversity, and pandering to barbarians due to the game designer's favoritism and the huge majority of players that play barbs.


NP I started with D1 than D2 and was looking for great things in D3 also but you are right it is geared to the AH and profits for Bliz not the players, so if we the players just trade and stay out of the AH we win. I'm an old guy and still enjoy the game my wife kids and grand kids all play so that has a lot to do with it .








peace


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Here's a vote for playing with friends, and I have found a few good on line players (maybe 6 in 100's I have played with) in the 1k hours I have put in. We joke have fun and trade what we find if it helps the other as the AH is a joke. As with any game its all about the fun you have if its no fun don't play.


Yeh its extremely hard to find competent people on this game but ive never had RL friend who are even remotely as good as I am at any game. The people on this game are massively stupid and bad and lazy. Ive only found one good person and he had to quit for school. I have 50 IMs saved up because I've been trying to find a mp10 group but ill probably just end up doing mp7 or something low like that........ I mean I can probably solo mp10 if not mp9 but 3x7=2.1 vs .9 or 1 right........

Everytime I think, wow this would be much faster if I had a group, I remember, oh wait its impossible to find decent players. I look at the best players streams, guess what, the play alone most of the time. Why? Because there arent people worth playing with. I should probably make a post on d3 forums....

If I join general or trade I cant stop myself from trolling because of how dumb people are. I think like .000001% of the d3 population actually read the patch notes. Even carrying bads on ubers is getting frustrating because there is always some lvl 55 barbarian who thinks hes awesome and doesnt follow instructions. WE DONT NEED A SAFETY PACK (get a pack low so you can refresh stack and save time) WE GOT THIS BRO. Or people who dont want to die so they drag an army and a pack ontop of another pack and take like a minute running across the map instead of 10sec to die and port, or alternatively do that on a port or door so people die. Or when people call packs they jump right into the middle of arcane molten frozen illusionist horned chargers so when you port on them you instantly die (in gloom, thinking of running SS with these tards). Or like I make call signs and when I find the KW I call it and they are like "we dont have 5 stacks yet"........... oh great I wasnt aware of that. And when they find it they dont call it so they forget where it is or we waste time following them around to get to it. Or people are so slow they dont port fast enough so the other morons kill the pack and not everyone has stacks. Or mid fight, my gear broke, im out of potions. Or they just generally argue about the most efficient way to do it when I know the best way already so they waste more time. Or like they fight bosses on dead people so you cant rez, or everyone tries to rez at once so they drag bees or mobs onto you when you are free so you cant rez when you could have.

I carried some moron the other day and he asked me to another mp7 game. And after they used 2 ports they told me to use mine. I told em I dont waste ports on low mp and that they were being carried. Boy were they upset.

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH my brainz.......

And a bunch of scrub nubs always want to talk to me so I ask them how much gold they are paying for my consultation. I dont even answer most of the time since most questions are stupid. And then when I do give an answer they reject it or tell me Im wrong or whatever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> NP I started with D1 than D2 and was looking for great things in D3 also but you are right it is geared to the AH and profits for Bliz not the players, so if we the players just trade and stay out of the AH we win. I'm an old guy and still enjoy the game my wife kids and grand kids all play so that has a lot to do with it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace


Glad to hear that. If you all still stick together, the game should continue to prove fun, at least until you get to a certain point in Inferno and realize just how bad the itemization for loot is. One can only go through so many completely worthless legendary and level 63 rares before he forcefully takes away the stick and starts beating the carrot with it.


----------



## dezahp

It's so obvious the current Diablo 3 dev team is so garbage and it is amazing how they turned the Diablo series that everyone once used to love so much into something so many people hate now. I used to love Blizz but now no longer care for them at all because they've completely changed. I've moved onto Torchlight 2 which are the original D2 devs and I'm loving the game so far.


----------



## Pidoma

I have to stick with the game for atleast a year longer, I can't afford to buy another game to play


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> It's so obvious the current Diablo 3 dev team is so garbage and it is amazing how they turned the Diablo series that everyone once used to love so much into something so many people hate now. I used to love Blizz but now no longer care for them at all because they've completely changed. I've moved onto Torchlight 2 which are the original D2 devs and I'm loving the game so far.


thank activision at least for part of it


----------



## Bassdoken

@Ploppy

You sound like a very fun person to be around. Just take a chill pill and have fun with the game. That's the whole point.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> @Ploppy
> You sound like a very fun person to be around. Just take a chill pill and have fun with the game. That's the whole point.


i was debating whether to bother telling him he was a jagoff but i'm glad you did it for me


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

*Price check*

Been gone for a few months


----------



## calavera

Is there a way to see how many people are still playing D3? It seems demand for good rare items are practically gone. I assume a lot of people ditched this game :/


----------



## Phaelynar

Officially dumped my monk and switched to barb. Only upgrades left are good pants and a hellfire ring.

Have 9000+ armor and 600+ ra with imputy up...

The hell was blizzard thinking when they made monks as a melee class compared to barbs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Officially dumped my monk and switched to barb. Only upgrades left are good pants and a hellfire ring.
> Have 9000+ armor and 600+ ra with imputy up...
> The hell was blizzard thinking when they made monks as a melee class compared to barbs.


I want to know what the hell Blizzard was thinking when they:

- Made barbarians the only strength class, guaranteeing them an immediate advantage in buying gear form AH
- Gave only barbarians life steal on the belt
- Barely nerfed the most OP class and build in the game while burning wiz and monks into the ground


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I want to know what the hell Blizzard was thinking when they:
> - Made barbarians the only strength class, guaranteeing them an immediate advantage in buying gear form AH
> - Gave only barbarians life steal on the belt
> - Barely nerfed the most OP class and build in the game while burning wiz and monks into the ground


----------



## Mattbag

You guys got any advice for me?

I've been key farming act one on mp1 and 2 and even did a run on mp 3 and haven't gotten a single useful drop, I've got my follower equiped with MF gear and make sure i get 5 NV stacks before going after the warden. I know the drop rate goes up depending on mp level but seriously after all my runs i should have gotten at least 1 key by now. How the hell can anyone one person sit there and farm for hours and hours with no luck and still enjoy the game? Its getting really irritating, I really want to enjoy diablo but i'm having so much bad luck and feel like my characters are stuck because I can never find any better items. Even in the AH I cant afford to buy the items because I have such little money avalible to me, (about 7million).

Should I just give up or just keep grinding and grinding till i find that legendary that i can sell for 100mil? Im losing my patience....


----------



## Tralala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> You guys got any advice for me?
> :


Stop wasting your time and find another game


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> Stop wasting your time and find another game


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*


guess thats the answer...


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> guess thats the answer...


If you're dead set on actually trying to snag a key, you need to do at LEAST MP level 4 or higher. Each level adds a 10% chance to find a key. So running MP level 2 gives a 20% chance to find a key. Essentially, it just disregards your MF really. I've run up and found two keys with only one NV stack and MP level 5.









However since then, running level 4, I've not found a key from the other bosses yet. o.o

Honestly speaking, I've yet to get a hellfire ring and until I do, I probably won't really stop playing the game. I'm not gonna grind until it happens, but I will go back every so often and kill a warden a time or two. At least it's easier than the Diablo 2 quest for the Torch. XD

You guys think it's ******ed how hard it is to get the keys for the infernal machine? The Diablo 2 keys are harder to grab. Each of the mini-bosses has a 1 in 68th chance to drop the item you need with 100% MF. So with that in mind, we've all got it pretty easy at the moment with the hellfire ring.







Not to mention the uber bosses in D2 are not guaranteed to drop a torch, and IF they do it's completely random. You don't get to choose what ring you want to craft from the jeweler.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> If you're dead set on actually trying to snag a key, you need to do at LEAST MP level 4 or higher. Each level adds a 10% chance to find a key. So running MP level 2 gives a 20% chance to find a key. Essentially, it just disregards your MF really. I've run up and found two keys with only one NV stack and MP level 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However since then, running level 4, I've not found a key from the other bosses yet. o.o
> Honestly speaking, I've yet to get a hellfire ring and until I do, I probably won't really stop playing the game. I'm not gonna grind until it happens, but I will go back every so often and kill a warden a time or two. At least it's easier than the Diablo 2 quest for the Torch. XD
> You guys think it's ******ed how hard it is to get the keys for the infernal machine? The Diablo 2 keys are harder to grab. Each of the mini-bosses has a 1 in 68th chance to drop the item you need with 100% MF. So with that in mind, we've all got it pretty easy at the moment with the hellfire ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the uber bosses in D2 are not guaranteed to drop a torch, and IF they do it's completely random. You don't get to choose what ring you want to craft from the jeweler.


Still at 20% chance that means I should find a key atleast once out of every 5 runs, but to behonest I'd rather just find some nice oranges to sell or use some times when trying to get up to 5 nv stacks i find maybe a couple rares and most of them are garbage, actually all of them are garbage, so far after farming the last couple days I've found only one usefull item and it was a legendary staff only good enough for my follower.

I think it is time I just give up and find somehting else I've had bad luck with drops since i've started


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> @Ploppy
> You sound like a very fun person to be around. Just take a chill pill and have fun with the game. That's the whole point.


Wish he would enlighten us with a live stream or something. Setup a twitch or something... I want to observe this beast in his natural habitat.

Anyway, this is very similar to my current conceptualization of the man, until he proves otherwise;


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Wish he would enlighten us with a live stream or something. Setup a twitch or something... I want to observe this beast in his natural habitat.
> Anyway, this is very similar to my current conceptualization of the man, until he proves otherwise;


HAHAHAHA I really hope that dude was acting. I know one thing he needs to lose like 150 pounds before he has a heart attack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Still at 20% chance that means I should find a key atleast once out of every 5 runs, but to behonest I'd rather just find some nice oranges to sell or use some times when trying to get up to 5 nv stacks i find maybe a couple rares and most of them are garbage, actually all of them are garbage, so far after farming the last couple days I've found only one usefull item and it was a legendary staff only good enough for my follower.
> I think it is time I just give up and find somehting else I've had bad luck with drops since i've started


D3 is like a really stuck on band-aid you think you need it, then when you realize you don't you rip it off in one quick motion and you feel great.


----------



## Imglidinhere

On the other note, play Torchlight 2. It's everything that you thought Diablo 3 was going to be, and better.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> On the other note, play Torchlight 2. It's everything that you thought Diablo 3 was going to be, and better.


yea when I beat AC3 im gonna pick it up son. Get that stuffed animal off your head, gangstas dont have stuffed animals on their heads.

On another note Im pretty sure I got 3-4 infernal machines I could open for some people if they want. I have no gear so I will just open them and log off. let me know lol.

A


----------



## JadedFloridian

Listen, if all you guys have to say is that this game is garbage and broken and things of this nature, STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD. I am REALLY tired of reading multiple pages of this thread and only seeing 1-2 useful and on-topic posts. This goes double for the people who keep posting the same thing over and over and over again about why this game is bad. Go to the official forums if you really want to give feedback.

WHY DO YOU PEOPLE CONTINUE TO POST ABOUT A GAME YOU HATE?? GET OUT OF THIS THREAD IF YOU HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!

I will start reporting people for this, it's been going on for weeks now and it's absolutely ridiculous how you people act. Anyone feel the same way?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> @Ploppy
> You sound like a very fun person to be around. Just take a chill pill and have fun with the game. That's the whole point.


You sound like one of the people I was talking about. Its fun doing things quickly and efficiently and getting lots of loot. Its not fun babysitting lazy morons who hurt your loot/hr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> i was debating whether to bother telling him he was a jagoff but i'm glad you did it for me


You cry all the time about the game bro.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> You sound like one of the people I was talking about. Its fun doing things quickly and efficiently and getting lots of loot. Its not fun babysitting lazy morons who hurt your loot/hr.
> You cry all the time about the game bro.


I sold all my gear because the game blows. WAAAAH WAAAHH

all you do is come off as a total (insert word here) talking about how good you are at a game that takes very little skill. Also a game you can use a credit card and become godly. BROSEPH!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Listen, if all you guys have to say is that this game is garbage and broken and things of this nature, STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD. I am REALLY tired of reading multiple pages of this thread and only seeing 1-2 useful and on-topic posts. This goes double for the people who keep posting the same thing over and over and over again about why this game is bad. Go to the official forums if you really want to give feedback.
> WHY DO YOU PEOPLE CONTINUE TO POST ABOUT A GAME YOU HATE?? GET OUT OF THIS THREAD IF YOU HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!
> I will start reporting people for this, it's been going on for weeks now and it's absolutely ridiculous how you people act. Anyone feel the same way?


You have a point I should unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> You guys got any advice for me?
> I've been key farming act one on mp1 and 2 and even did a run on mp 3 and haven't gotten a single useful drop, I've got my follower equiped with MF gear and make sure i get 5 NV stacks before going after the warden. I know the drop rate goes up depending on mp level but seriously after all my runs i should have gotten at least 1 key by now. How the hell can anyone one person sit there and farm for hours and hours with no luck and still enjoy the game? Its getting really irritating, I really want to enjoy diablo but i'm having so much bad luck and feel like my characters are stuck because I can never find any better items. Even in the AH I cant afford to buy the items because I have such little money avalible to me, (about 7million).
> Should I just give up or just keep grinding and grinding till i find that legendary that i can sell for 100mil? Im losing my patience....


The game really is entirely random. I've done plenty of MP5 runs where the most I've gone without a key dropping was about 5 runs. I went and played around on Act 1 MP1 where the first two runs I got a key and the next two runs I get nothing. I'm on the same boat as you are in trying to find that multimillion gold purchase to sell on the AH. Otherwise I'm just trying to get that lucky drop or two for my Barbarian.

It's sad to say that I've pretty much soloed my whole play through thus far (or at least 95% of it)...even then I was friends with a relative and co-worker of mine (they don't play anymore). I met 2-3 random friends through public that I've lost touch with after my 2-3 month break off the game. Then the last person I was friends with who actually randomly befriended me when I was chatting in the general chat...tried to use me.

If any of you current players are chill to hang out with in doing random key/magic find runs on low MP levels then I'd be happy to party with you and share drops if there's stuff in need (of course it's entirely up to you if you find something you want to keep/sell).

On a side note...I did get my first hellfire ring but it's sort of terrible. I was scared at first in doing some Infernal Machine runs on my own but I did them anyway on MP5 (6 machines...4 organ drops). The Zoltan Kulle and Siegebreaker combination gave me the most trouble. So if anybody is in need to do a run or so then I'm down to help...I just need to restock on the machines again myself.

-RCP309PVP#1985


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Wish he would enlighten us with a live stream or something. Setup a twitch or something... I want to observe this beast in his natural habitat.
> Anyway, this is very similar to my current conceptualization of the man, until he proves otherwise;


i forgot about that one, i was sure it was going to be the angry german kid video lol.


----------



## OCcomet

Hey does anyone wanna do an infernal machine run at MP5?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Listen, if all you guys have to say is that this game is garbage and broken and things of this nature, STOP POSTING IN THIS THREAD. I am REALLY tired of reading multiple pages of this thread and only seeing 1-2 useful and on-topic posts. This goes double for the people who keep posting the same thing over and over and over again about why this game is bad. Go to the official forums if you really want to give feedback.
> WHY DO YOU PEOPLE CONTINUE TO POST ABOUT A GAME YOU HATE?? GET OUT OF THIS THREAD IF YOU HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!
> I will start reporting people for this, it's been going on for weeks now and it's absolutely ridiculous how you people act. Anyone feel the same way?


Thank You, very well put. I have played many games over the past 30 years I did not like I just moved on that's the price of gaming.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Worth much ?

Found 4 legendaries within 15 minutes of posting that pic.


----------



## Crazy9000

Probably not worth anything too crazy as I don't see why someone would use it over a skorn, but it does seem decent for one.

With the new patch, when you're on the sell screen you can right click and "view similar items" or something like that. Just remember to cut down the categories so you're not looking for 100% exact stats.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Probably not worth anything too crazy as I don't see why someone would use it over a skorn, but it does seem decent for one.


sigh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> With the new patch, when you're on the sell screen you can right click and "view similar items" or something like that. Just remember to cut down the categories so you're not looking for 100% exact stats.


Finally, that's exactly what the game needed, an efficient/quick way to see how similar gear was selling since it was overwhelming to properly research, and I'm lazy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> sigh
> Finally, that's exactly what the game needed, an efficient/quick way to see how similar gear was selling since it was overwhelming to properly research, and I'm lazy.


The AH needs a lot of things, but here is what I want to see added eventually:

- A way to filter out an affix
- Include more than one quality level in filtering
- User defined bid duration


----------



## Fr0sty

blizzard being creative with the names


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> blizzard being creative with the names


I wonder if he is the overlord for other Vomitburst's?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I've never found a legendary before yesterday, In the past two days i've found 12 legendaries and 3 set pieces....

When it rains it pours.

Yesterday's also my first time playing in months.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I've never found a legendary before, In the past two days i've found 12 legendaries and 3 set pieces....
> When it rains it pours.


Holy crap







. Makes me wish I could hop on and try my luck... stupid work. Looks like I might be working tommorow too







.

What's the best one you've gotten from your windfall?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Makes me wish I could hop on and try my luck... stupid work. Looks like I might be working tommorow too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What's the best one you've gotten from your windfall?




I sold the others for a very small amount,

I'm using the *Burning Axe of Sankus* + *The Three Hundredth Spear* on my Barb.

I gave the *Maximus* to my Enchantress as it's supposed to be amazing.

I'm new to getting drops that aren't garbage, even rares that sell are rare... so... yeah.

If I wasn't aware of how RNG and math works I'd claim Blizzard was giving me presents for returning to D3 yesterday for the first time in months.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> If you're dead set on actually trying to snag a key, you need to do at LEAST MP level 4 or higher. Each level adds a 10% chance to find a key. So running MP level 2 gives a 20% chance to find a key. Essentially, it just disregards your MF really. I've run up and found two keys with only one NV stack and MP level 5.


your partly correct, however blizz have confirmed that You need 5 NV stacks for the wardens to drop a key,
normal inferno is 5% each mp beyond that gives you 10% more chance. but untill you have 5 stacks the drop chance is 0%.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well it's been an up and down ride, but I am finally done with this game for the near, foreseeable future unless 106 totally blows me away. Finished uninstalling it and will be re-installing Skyrim.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well it's been an up and down ride, but I am finally done with this game for the near, foreseeable future unless 106 totally blows me away. Finished uninstalling it and will be re-installing Skyrim.


you are done with your crit mass wizzy?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you are done with your crit mass wizzy?


Hanging up my hat for a while. Just can't stand it anymore. I feel disgusted every time I ID any level 63 yellows. I'm just like "Why do I bother?"


----------



## Phaelynar

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Phaelynar-1830/hero/28436197

Stripped the monk and made that barb. Tanks mp8 ubers quite nicely and dishes out a ton of damage with hota.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Phaelynar-1830/hero/28436197
> Stripped the monk and made that barb. Tanks mp8 ubers quite nicely and dishes out a ton of damage with hota.


skorn with that low attack speed ?

how does it work out for you


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> skorn with that low attack speed ?
> how does it work out for you


He's doesn't really have any life on hit so it should be fine except for fury regen.


----------



## Phaelynar

I have no fury problems on mp8+, and can stand in full stacks of desecrator/fire chain elites on mp10 with perma wotb. Between the 18% ll with rend and healing 35-40k life on every hota crit, elite packs are a joke at high mp levels.

Tanked all ubers easily at mp8.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> He's doesn't really have any life on hit so it should be fine except for fury regen.


lifesteal on the skorn and immortal king belts is more then enough.. but i meant for fury regen


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lifesteal on the skorn and immortal king belts is more then enough.. but i meant for fury regen


If you want to see the build later just add me. Phaelynar#1830.

Always looking for more people to play with. Need to grind up this barbs paragon for the extra stats. Getting sick of hellfire rings. 11 made and not one worth using.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp*
> 
> The game really is entirely random. I've done plenty of MP5 runs where the most I've gone without a key dropping was about 5 runs. I went and played around on Act 1 MP1 where the first two runs I got a key and the next two runs I get nothing. I'm on the same boat as you are in trying to find that multimillion gold purchase to sell on the AH. Otherwise I'm just trying to get that lucky drop or two for my Barbarian.
> It's sad to say that I've pretty much soloed my whole play through thus far (or at least 95% of it)...even then I was friends with a relative and co-worker of mine (they don't play anymore). I met 2-3 random friends through public that I've lost touch with after my 2-3 month break off the game. Then the last person I was friends with who actually randomly befriended me when I was chatting in the general chat...tried to use me.
> If any of you current players are chill to hang out with in doing random key/magic find runs on low MP levels then I'd be happy to party with you and share drops if there's stuff in need (of course it's entirely up to you if you find something you want to keep/sell).
> On a side note...I did get my first hellfire ring but it's sort of terrible. I was scared at first in doing some Infernal Machine runs on my own but I did them anyway on MP5 (6 machines...4 organ drops). The Zoltan Kulle and Siegebreaker combination gave me the most trouble. So if anybody is in need to do a run or so then I'm down to help...I just need to restock on the machines again myself.
> -RCP309PVP#1985


sent you a friend request hope you accept!


----------



## rdfloyd

Alright guys, I need some help. I'm copying this from my thread on Reddit's Diablo page:
Quote:


> A player just dropped these two weapons for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is a good boost in damage, plus increases the crit-chance of Whirlwind. Would it be a decent 2-h weapon for a WW build? Here's my profile:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/rdfloyd-1160/hero/27676209
> 
> I know my barb needs work, but I honestly don't know what to look for. I've tried to follow the "Big Mac" barb that cdxliv made, but i haven't found anything for the prices that he had.
> 
> So, would it make more sense to sell the two weapons, or keep them? If sell, what would you recommend the prices be?
> 
> EDIT: I should mention that my boots and shoulders are currently for farming. My real ones are these two:


----------



## GrimNights

Somehow I missed this thread








Been grinding for a few days wondering crap wish I had more folks to play with lol


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimNights*
> 
> Somehow I missed this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been grinding for a few days wondering crap wish I had more folks to play with lol


I usually only play with people I know, but drop me a line if you want someone else to play with: Kremtok#1137. Lately I've been on the OCN Teamspeak, too.

As you can see, I don't take things too seriously. All of my Demon Hunter gear is self-found and she's the one I've been working on lately.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> your partly correct, however blizz have confirmed that You need 5 NV stacks for the wardens to drop a key,
> normal inferno is 5% each mp beyond that gives you 10% more chance. but untill you have 5 stacks the drop chance is 0%.


Ok, why have i found them on MP2?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Ok, why have i found them on MP2?


My understanding is that they can drop anywhere from MP 1-10 and with 5 NV stacks, they are guaranteed 1 bonus drop. The higher MP level you go, the greater chance of a 2nd bonus drop.


----------



## Phaelynar

Do you win Dibarblo if you can sit in this on mp10 without dying?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Do you win Dibarblo if you can sit in this on mp10 without dying?


Only if you can do it on a class other than Barbarian.

Edit: oh, you said "Di*barb*lo", lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Ok, why have i found them on MP2?


because its possible to find keys even in mp0

but the chances are lower and you always need 5 stacks of nephalem valor


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Ok, why have i found them on MP2?


possibly my post wasnt clear but at mp 2 you have 25% (5% base + 10% for each mp level) drop chance of a key. However a key can only drop if you have 5 stacks of nv.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Is it just me or is it really hard to sell things in this game now regardless of how much they're worth ?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> possibly my post wasnt clear but at mp 2 you have 25% (5% base + 10% for each mp level) drop chance of a key. However a key can only drop if you have 5 stacks of nv.


Actually you can get your drop rate by multiplying your monster power level by 10. If you are playing vanilla inferno, then the drop rate is 5%.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is it just me or is it really hard to sell things in this game now regardless of how much they're worth ?


Yeah I've been having a hard time selling an item or two also.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Actually you can get your drop rate by multiplying your monster power level by 10. If you are playing vanilla inferno, then the drop rate is 5%.


From what I've read this is correct, mp off it's 5%,mp1=10%, 2=20% and so on. Oddly enough I found my first set of keys in MP2 with 2-3 runs each, some people are making 10+ runs and not finding any,

It's just so random like anything else in the game, I found 5 of the last 7 legendary items in solo mp2 even though I've been playing a lot more (recently) on mp5, with higher magic find, same key runs, stacks, etc.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I've been having a hard time selling an item or two also.


I literally can't sell anything, regardless of stats, quality, and how cheap I put it.

It seems obvious the basic demand for items has dropped significantly.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I literally can't sell anything, regardless of stats, quality, and how cheap I put it.
> It seems obvious the basic demand for items has dropped significantly.


I agree but i think its because after patch 1.05 everyone finds fair to good stuff so only high end things sell and the AH is loaded with things everyone finds.

Good Luck









I run MP5-7 most just for the better gold find


----------



## likethegun

These days, unless you're content with selling 50-100k items... then you want to vendor (not salvage) everything you find and pick up ALL rare items in your run. Also, it is essential to have HIGH mf AND gf to continue to keep your gold stash high. Now, 10-20 mil is the average on hand for me... where as pre-patch it was like 40-60 mil at all times... so yeah it has taken a hit, but you do find better items, and it gives you a reason to pick up gold again.


----------



## Crazy9000

I just picked up an immortal king's belt for 60k lol. Looks like we will be getting to the point that D2 gets to, and only legends with good/great stats will be worth anything.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I just picked up an immortal king's belt for 60k lol. Looks like we will be getting to the point that D2 gets to, and only legends with good/great stats will be worth anything.


I bought 4 of them today for 100k each lol... I planned on reselling.


----------



## Fr0sty

got my wizzy to a point where mp5 isnt hard at all.. but it takes time since i dont dps..









mp7 is harder but doable

will upgeade my chantodo force and will for higher attack speed and arcane on crit on my source

then i'll be upgrading pants to higher vit and tal rasha chest piece with high vit and sockets

should help out survive higher mp

and both chantodo's were selffound.. well i did trade my chantodo with 1.62 attack speed for one with higher attack speed with static from ocn and found the source too







.. so far i didnt spend more then 2.5mil for the lacuni with crit









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/28595911

my future plan for the wiz is to hit about 3 attacks per seconds unbuffed

and use a conflagration/cold blooded crit mass meteor shower spamming build

UPDATE: found a sick zunimassa chest armor with 200+ vit and 10% life and 3 sockets

now sitting on my wizzy


----------



## Bassdoken

I've decided to start playing HC now. It's pretty exciting, although I was a little surprised to check my stash and find nothing there lol. I forgot that they separate SC and HC. Oh well. It's like the game is new again, but I can't die.


----------



## StaticFX

soooo.. what are we supposed to do while its down???

lol

last night saw a rare 'bat' with the name Zuul - awesome lol. screenshot didnt work though? not sure why!

Like fr0sty, I want to hit 3 per second with my DH... i was up to 2.89 using an Andy's helm... but needed to get more disc so had to go for the Naty Sight helm to get that +20 bonus. Lost 14K dps/.25 attack speed in the process so im back down to 156K dps and 2.64/sec.
I need some lacuni's with 4.5 cc to get back up to the 2.89. then maybe an ammy with some AS....

Speaking of fr0sty - ran with him last night.. awesome meteor storms lol


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Servers came up, checked AH and found an Immortal King's Eternal Reign *chest* with fantastic stats with a max bid of 2 mil and 1.5 hours left.
I bid, then get outbid minutes later then decide to wait until 2 minutes before the AH is left to check again then bid the last 15 seconds.

AH went offline before the auction ended.


----------



## Tralala

how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?


----------



## jcde7ago

I'm going to be doing uber carries all night tonight with my buddies....we normally run MP8, but can do MP10 assuming the person we're carrying has high enough DPS....it's not an "ease" issue, but an efficiency issue, as MP9 is about 1.8x longer than MP8 for a 10% higher chance, and MP10 is about 3x longer than MP8 for a guaranteed drop, so MP8 is the sweet spot.

Personally, i'm getting sick of Ubers after making about 80 Hellfire Rings, but we love helping people out.

Apotheosis#1815

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Apotheosis-1815/hero/3714959

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/apotheosis-1815/Apotheosis/3714959

Top 20 in NA for unbuffed DPS.

If you add me, try to put in "OCN" in the notes so I can try to prioritize some of you.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?


enough with the trolling


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm going to be doing uber carries all night tonight with my buddies....we normally run MP8, but can do MP10 assuming the person we're carrying has high enough DPS....it's not an "ease" issue, but an efficiency issue, as MP9 is about 1.8x longer than MP8 for a 10% higher chance, and MP10 is about 3x longer than MP8 for a guaranteed drop, so MP8 is the sweet spot.
> Personally, i'm getting sick of Ubers after making about 80 Hellfire Rings, but we love helping people out.
> Apotheosis#1815
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Apotheosis-1815/hero/3714959
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/apotheosis-1815/Apotheosis/3714959
> Top 20 in NA for unbuffed DPS.
> If you add me, try to put in "OCN" in the notes so I can try to prioritize some of you.


Dayum that is some sick gear. I'm struggling to get past the 100k ub dps mark upgrades are getting seriously expensive.


----------



## Agueybana_II

People now a days! Haven't play as much lately but got a whisper from that guy. Do people fall for this? First time I reported someone


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?

















None just some skill


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?


No cash needed. Just dual wield your parents' credit cards and spin2win!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?


$60


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Personally, i'm getting sick of Ubers after making about 80 Hellfire Rings, but we love helping people out.


Wow, I haven't crafted 1 yet. lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow, I haven't crafted 1 yet. lol


I haven't either as I decided it ultimately wasn't worth the effort. It's not even BiS since damage nerf during PTR. It is virtually impossible to roll one with CC, CD, and IAS.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None just some skill


Lolwat. This game isn't skill based at all.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Wow, I haven't crafted 1 yet. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't either as I decided it ultimately wasn't worth the effort. It's not even BiS since damage nerf during PTR. It is virtually impossible to roll one with CC, CD, and IAS.
Click to expand...

I just don't like hunting ubers for a roll I might or might not get. It gets boring.

I rather jump on with friends and farm Acts or run with a lowbie.


----------



## r0b126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?


$10/mo if you use the mopglider bot. If you resell the gold and items it way more than pays for itself too. Spend $10/mo, sell $500/mo in gold and crap you don't need (unless you just have that much friggin need). Easy income for kids.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Wish he would enlighten us with a live stream or something. Setup a twitch or something... I want to observe this beast in his natural habitat.
> Anyway, this is very similar to my current conceptualization of the man, until he proves otherwise;


I thought of it b/c I always get barraged by morons asking for advice only from people inspecting me in trade. Is that a thing? Does everyone inspect everyone in trade/general? Maybe I just have an aura of awesome. I always ask noobs how much gold are they paying for consultation, but the problem is they have no or little gold, and its not like theyd give it to me. So I could get the advertisers to give me gold in real life to pay for all the noobs wasting my time.

People watch you if they hate you, look at kingkongor hes most popular because of drama, or at least thats what I heard I dont really watch the D3 streams except to check what the best DHs are doing and maybe ask some questions and opinions and theorycraft. No matter how smart or intelligent you are you cant make the drop rate for information greater than multiple people spending way more hours refining and discovering things by chance so the streams do have their use. Im sure I could get a massive audience because diablo is full of morons but I cant even have trade or general open anymore because it hurts my brain too much. I dont think more exposure to idiots is worth it.

I actually had to go to the doctor because of diablo. I suffered a serious injury actually, because of prolonged and repetitious facepalming, my hand actually melded to my face like a sort of psychological defense mechanism skin graft to stop the trauma of listening to diablo players speak. Funny enough this did not impair my ability to play diablo and actually enhanced it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Do you win Dibarblo if you can sit in this on mp10 without dying?


No you win if you farm efficiently with proper loot per hour. I actually nerded a quick spreadsheet about what dps equivalent would be needed not accounting for having consistent dmg though. I farm mp4 almost as fast as mp0, 18m alks. THe only reason I dont do lower MP is that the leg ping is broken for offscreen legs so you cant take advantage of speed since a lot stuff would die offscreen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is it just me or is it really hard to sell things in this game now regardless of how much they're worth ?


Well I know what your saying but the things you think are worth something arent, otherwise they'd sell. Basically the double drop rate along with leg ring, jewelry improvement, and overall normal access to better gear due to time the prices on everything has shifted dramatically. There are also a lot less players or at least a lot less players who need the loot you are selling. The vast majority is looking at decent legs or really good rares. I don't have proof but this is how I feel and I sell my items by the 2nd 3hr listing.

Also dont think about your situation and assume its others. People who farm a lot, have really good gear, high paragon get WAY more loot. So when I get 10 items worth 5m or less I am willing to take a big hit to just get rid of them, basically we're walmart with bulk products so you cant really compete unless you undercut as much.

Anything from 50m+ takes a long time to sell as well because most people are just too poor to afford it and everyone is extremely cheap and trying to snipe, flip, AH bot, or otherwise save money so they wait for cheap items. And everyone who finds items wants their actual value so they put it on AH or look for direct trades so they both win or the seller gets a faster sale. So since everyone is massively stingy nothing really moves. I think blizzard designed it like this to stop the economy from instantly flat-lining. If gear moved and people upgraded the casuals would reach the hardcore wall again, which was previously the act 1 to act 2 gap, and rage and quit and complain. Its kind of like a geometric graph with the hardcore way above the casuals and then blizzard makes the game easier so they get further along the curve, but so do the hardcore, so the casuals are happy for a bit until they realize they are stuck on the bottom rung still and they actually didnt progress since the gap is still the same, or larger. Rinse Repeat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralala*
> 
> how much IRL cash do I need to be the very best player in the game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> enough with the trolling


You lose diablo when you buy it. So you would need $60 or the ability/resources to obtain D3 and then not to spend it. Similar strategy on how to beat WOW.

Its funny how in every troll there is a little truth.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> I thought of it b/c I always get barraged by morons asking for advice only from people inspecting me in trade. Is that a thing? Does everyone inspect everyone in trade/general? Maybe I just have an aura of awesome. I always ask noobs how much gold are they paying for consultation, but the problem is they have no or little gold, and its not like theyd give it to me. So I could get the advertisers to give me gold in real life to pay for all the noobs wasting my time.
> People watch you if they hate you, look at kingkongor hes most popular because of drama, or at least thats what I heard I dont really watch the D3 streams except to check what the best DHs are doing and maybe ask some questions and opinions and theorycraft. No matter how smart or intelligent you are you cant make the drop rate for information greater than multiple people spending way more hours refining and discovering things by chance so the streams do have their use. Im sure I could get a massive audience because diablo is full of morons but I cant even have trade or general open anymore because it hurts my brain too much. I dont think more exposure to idiots is worth it.


Touche. I unfortunately have to agree with you here. I gave up on general/trade chat being open a long time ago. You used to could snag some good deals on legs... or even sell garbage for profit... but now if you correct someone on a huge fallacy relating to the game, you get trolled. Now I make sure to not keep my dps gear on so that when inspecting my profile you only see my cain set lol. I used to get guys pming me asking them to kill bosses for them left and right. Was annoying.

Anyway, I still don't see a problem with allowing your fellow OCN brothers seeing you in action.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Touche. I unfortunately have to agree with you here. I gave up on general/trade chat being open a long time ago. You used to could snag some good deals on legs... or even sell garbage for profit... but now if you correct someone on a huge fallacy relating to the game, you get trolled. Now I make sure to not keep my dps gear on so that when inspecting my profile you only see my cain set lol. I used to get guys pming me asking them to kill bosses for them left and right. Was annoying.
> Anyway, I still don't see a problem with allowing your fellow OCN brothers seeing you in action.


I wouldnt put you through something I wouldnt put myself through lol... I often have to watch someonething in order to continue to play. Its basically uninspired skillless ball lightning spam on mp3 alk runs or mp9 uber carries with a HA-DA spiketrap build. I wish I could stream and have for starcraft purposes but the latency makes me rage. And Im getting a 120hz monitors in a few days so Ill never be able to stream til I have insane internet and a better computer lol...

I havent really been able to get myself to play lately, its really frustrating to have my gear be constantly devalued and the game continually nerfed. Its like how wow gives welfare items. And the mp levels didnt change anything because you dont get rewarded for high difficulties, you have to stay at a low difficulty that you can farm faster rather than rewarding you for a higher MP. The game just lacks depth and reward thats all. Im almost 100 paragon now 1% off max MF with my scoundrel but I dont even care about it. Its very frustrating getting a ton of garbage legs constantly that arent worth anything and having to wait to sell anything you find. I wish you just got monster parts as a currency then craft items or something rather than deal with AH heroes, I like steady rewards way more than hoping for a good drop that never comes. And when something good drops I dont feel a reward even if its an upgrade. Maybe games not for me. Also there is insane lag in multiplayer games since patch which make it impossible to play DH, and blizzard is basically in deny mode again. Something with tornados is causing massive latency issue either server side or a graphical error.

Edit:

I looked over my last two weeks of sales and I only had jewelry over 2m and one 1h axe for 7m besides legs and old upgrades. I guess IDing really doesnt take long and either does listing, but I can be a lot more loose with my auctions I think. I earn 250k every 15m from pure gold and most of my rare sales are sub 1m after taxes. I think I still have to pickup rares (I only pick up 63+jewelry atm) but I think 80% of my income comes from legs and 10% comes from gold and 10% comes from rare sales. I dont think its worth it to stop picking up rares because you can have winning numbers every once in a while and in all honesty it adds very little time to a run, but I think with some tangible numbers I can make my brain realize that I can just listen for leg sounds and do runs rather than worry about rares. I still cant get over picking up gold piles sometimes and I go for health orbs as well when I dont need them. I gotta train myself out of those bad habits.

I think a good solution would be to speedrun mp2-3(maybe 4) making sure things die on screen, which is very possible with ball lightning, and not care if I see rares from trash, but pickup the rares from elites, since its predictable and high volume, this way I get 95% of my income and run at peak speeds without having to baby the game. Less tedious = longer sessions = more loot as well.

I dunno u guys can tell me ur theories lol...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> snip


I've come to the same conclusion honestly. I have started picking up all yellows as even sub 63 can still roll 63 stats now. Specially gloves. My AH experience is virtually identical to yours. Every now and then I can sell a rare for mroe than 10 mil (maybe once or twice a week) and legs really aren't worth much... maybe just 2-3 times a week i can sell one for more than 10 mil... Other than that most of my income is sub-500k quick sales and gold pickups. I also expected mp levels to be more rewarding, but they kind of aren't. I mean, huge gold pile drops but the rare/leg drops are the same. Only diff is is takes you longer to kill things.

My main dissapointment though is the XP disparity in MP levels. I really expected significant increases from say mp 5 runs to mp 10 runs... and there really isn't. The xp is not worth it to run mp8-10 in that regard. I am stopping XP farms (alk runs) at para lvl 50 on my monk. Will continue until 50 on my wiz, and then my barb i don't even know... my wiz is only para lvl 21 or 22 now though so I still have a awhile.

I did find tough that running mp 3 in full cain set + max ruby + hellfire + hellfire on scoundrel grants me 3 bars of XP every quick run even at para lvl 40-50. So that is VERY nice. If you have good gear you still kill very quickly. I still have between 50-70k dps in 3 piece cain set/hellfire ring (depending on my loadout).


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Grunkplorpgachunkawhoowhoo Plop


I havent bothered trying out other characters really but my DH is mid 90s and the next highest is my wiz a 7 LOL. I think I got 1-2 on the rest. I actually beat inferno on everything but barb before 1.05 so I have like 40hrs on each class with 120 on my wiz including hardcore stuff. But I have over 1k on my DH rofl.

I got my monk a bunch of gear and she can farm mp5 pretty well since I throw my DH gear on her (I got a lot of physical resist on my DH) a nd make up the EHP and grabbed some weapons and a chest and a spirit stone, stince pure monk gear is MUCH cheaper even though I could gain dps with my andy from my DH, Id rather get a socket 6 crit inna and I need it for set bonus.

My WD and Wiz are geared pretty well enough for mp2-3 maybe but I dont have good weapons for them, but I could throw them my barbs stuff maybe. My barb has like 30m in gear maybe not sure prob a lot less tbh and he does mp2-3 easy.

I just dont like the monk or wiz or WD or barb specs that much but Im getting bored of DH and needing 500m upgrades.


----------



## Imglidinhere

You all gotta remember that this game is *only* six months old.









It's probably gonna be made easier for the playability factor. Reastically, Diablo II wasn't fun until around 2003-ish...when patch 1.09 came out and really made it worth going after one or more skill builds and made the skills coincide with one another.

So if everyone is expecting for this game to be perfect within a year, I really wouldn't bet on it. WoW still has it's bugs even after all this time and it was horrid when it was released out of beta.







So give it time. I'm taking a break for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Well I know what your saying but the things you think are worth something arent, otherwise they'd sell. Basically the double drop rate along with leg ring, jewelry improvement, and overall normal access to better gear due to time the prices on everything has shifted dramatically. There are also a lot less players or at least a lot less players who need the loot you are selling. The vast majority is looking at decent legs or really good rares. I don't have proof but this is how I feel and I sell my items by the 2nd 3hr listing.
> Also dont think about your situation and assume its others. People who farm a lot, have really good gear, high paragon get WAY more loot. So when I get 10 items worth 5m or less I am willing to take a big hit to just get rid of them, basically we're walmart with bulk products so you cant really compete unless you undercut as much.
> Anything from 50m+ takes a long time to sell as well because most people are just too poor to afford it and everyone is extremely cheap and trying to snipe, flip, AH bot, or otherwise save money so they wait for cheap items. And everyone who finds items wants their actual value so they put it on AH or look for direct trades so they both win or the seller gets a faster sale. So since everyone is massively stingy nothing really moves. I think blizzard designed it like this to stop the economy from instantly flat-lining. If gear moved and people upgraded the casuals would reach the hardcore wall again, which was previously the act 1 to act 2 gap, and rage and quit and complain. Its kind of like a geometric graph with the hardcore way above the casuals and then blizzard makes the game easier so they get further along the curve, but so do the hardcore, so the casuals are happy for a bit until they realize they are stuck on the bottom rung still and they actually didnt progress since the gap is still the same, or larger. Rinse Repeat.


Makes sense, just can be very frustrating for those of us on that "bottom" rung, and its a huge huge gap, I feel kind of like I imagine others felt about me in D2 I didnt play enough at the start so now I will "never" be able to get to the top. Obviously its not anywhere near d2 level yet I we havn't hit the equivelent of needing an entire inventory full of 3/20/20s just to even hit my barb.that said im key farming and doing ubers on mp7 after just 2-3 weeks back on the game effectively starting from close to scratch so maybe im just being a grumpy git









Much as i love the paragon system for adding something to do at max lvl I dislike how powerfull it is, a potential 300 additional primary attribute mf and gf is locks you into a single toon hard. couple that with the solo nature of the xp grind and I find myself getting all misty eyed about chaos sanc runs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Makes sense, just can be very frustrating for those of us on that "bottom" rung, and its a huge huge gap, I feel kind of like I imagine others felt about me in D2 I didnt play enough at the start so now I will "never" be able to get to the top. Obviously its not anywhere near d2 level yet I we havn't hit the equivelent of needing an entire inventory full of 3/20/20s just to even hit my barb.that said im key farming and doing ubers on mp7 after just 2-3 weeks back on the game effectively starting from close to scratch so maybe im just being a grumpy git
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as i love the paragon system for adding something to do at max lvl I dislike how powerfull it is, a potential 300 additional primary attribute mf and gf is locks you into a single toon hard. couple that with the solo nature of the xp grind and I find myself getting all misty eyed about chaos sanc runs.


It makes it better for players on the bottom rung if anything.... if you don't want perfect items they are super cheap. You can gear an effective character for cheaper then ever.

My GF killed inferno diablo (not that hard now I know, but still...) and the most gold she's ever had at one time was 1m... and I know she didn't spend it all in one place.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Yeah, I have to say that you can kill Diablo without much issue on Inferno with any character that does around 25k. If it's a DH or Wiz, you should be doing around double that though. >.> Wiz especially...


----------



## kremtok

Woohoo! Found my first set item!



And also the most useless legendary ever:



They both went to my friend's monk, but I'm thinking the Inna's might be worth something on the Auction House. Any advice? And am I wrong to think that polearm is garbage? I mean, maybe an enchantress can use it, but that's about it, right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

All the bosses in the game were super easy as long as your teammates don't run around like headless chickens. It was like 90% of the players did not know what stutter steps are...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It makes it better for players on the bottom rung if anything.... if you don't want perfect items they are super cheap. You can gear an effective character for cheaper then ever.
> My GF killed inferno diablo (not that hard now I know, but still...) and the most gold she's ever had at one time was 1m... and I know she didn't spend it all in one place.


It doenst matter if the items are better because they don't see that. They dont see the quality of items they see the gap between them and the hardcore players. I paid 1.8m for an 800dps 80% cd crossbow a week or so after release which I used to clear act 2 inferno, and I was not abusing. I didnt use smokescreen until the invisible snakes that one shot you in act 2 inferno and I didnt use nether tentacles until inferno belial because the servers were massively unstable and I couldnt beat him w/o it. I don't like abusing in games because its been ingrained into me to not do that but diablo is all about abuse and nothing about skill.

Now a 1100dps socketed xbow goes for 50k or so and you can completely gear yourself for a super nerfed inferno with under 1m for each class EASY. Not to mention scaling of inferno which allows you to do many many more specs, tactics, gear choices, etc and still be efficient. I mean when I was progressing through inferno I had 24k dps buffed and I got 1 shot by everything (so I didnt get hit). Now you can face tank as a demon hunter and projectiles are easy to dodge.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Ploppy, could you post your profile? I'm looking for ideas for skills & equipment for my DH from a veteran.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Ploppy, could you post your profile? I'm looking for ideas for skills & equipment for my DH from a veteran.


This is gonna start a massive flame war but......

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aigdVQ!ZXb!caYbca

You can swap traps for bat and use dps passives but this is pretty much the best build if you have decent gear. Otherwise evasive fire covering fire + CA is really good if your gear is low since it allows you to survive. Root caltrops is better over vault in that build.

For HA you can use DA or SoT, SoT is better when you have 40% crit and DA is better on single target. So go DA + traps for ubers, but otherwise stick with BL or that other build.

Just go for crit, dex, and cd where you can. 50disc is a goal and just go full offense until you get around 100k dps then you can worry about all resist and vit. MP0 act 3 alk runs are good for loot and xp. If you can do mp1 in the same time you can do mp0 then do mp1. It should take you around 15m to do an alk run as a DH.

IAS is nice but it doesnt really matter, crit is worth twice as much, only exception is 15%+ IAS on quiver, but get what you can thats cheap. 2set nats is good (chest and boots imo, the ring is too expensive for its worth imo, and actually you cant get crit on a nats ring unless you are really rich, same for helm) as well, and maybe 4set if you like, and 2set inna when you can afford the pants. The nat helm is really weak though and I think andy is much better unless you NEED a socket. Most people want xp gem and nats helm w/o crit with maybe AR or vit or more dex is ok depending on what your missing. An andys helm with socket is really nice but they are more pricy than a nats.

Your options are 4set nat cheap, or disc on chest/quiver + andy chest/boots 2 set nat

Stick with a socketed Xbow, if your using 1hs vendor them, if your using a bow upgrade asap.

Edit: Oh yeh when you buy stuff, make sure you get the best dps per dollar, there are calculators to check this if you cant figure it out yourself. Doesnt really matter until you make big purchases, better to make mistakes on cheap gear.

http://theasiangamer.com/diablo-iii-browser-based-damagegear-comparison-calculator/

And Im just gonna post everything I have bookmarked for Daiblo 3. Most of these are up to date and accurate and most are DH stuff. And make sure you read the patch notes. So many people just dont read them and everytime Im in trade I hear "oh I didnt know X" and I facepalm.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/status
https://bnetcmsus-a.akamaihd.net/cms/content_folder_media/MQRC9PZ3CZ1K1349891151349.jpg?v=0
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmzO6xRID7bYdGpGbXZkX2J5MXY0YXp0d2tHUXdFeVE#gid=0
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7597726/
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7528695/
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6369047657
http://www.diablofans.com/news/1320-paragon-level-exp-chart
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6079789822?page=1
http://www.d3rmt.com/guides/diablo-3-item-stat-maximum-values/
http://www.diablowiki.net/On_Hit_Modifiers
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AnACdJ2VndUOdFlfbm45V1N2Z3NGVVE4RTRKdmU5aGc&output=html
https://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149154265?page=1
http://diablo3rulz.com/diablo-3-wizard-life-on-hit-percentages-for-all-skills
http://rubensayshi.github.com/d3-ehp-calculator/#calculator/e8ca839a-26c7-331a-22cf-d8e65dcc8157
http://diablo.incgamers.com/gallery/data/632/D3_Distance_Map.jpg
http://www.diablo3artisans.com/jewelcrafting/gem-calculator/
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5837005082
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7004448070


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> I'm going to be doing uber carries all night tonight with my buddies....we normally run MP8, but can do MP10 assuming the person we're carrying has high enough DPS....it's not an "ease" issue, but an efficiency issue, as MP9 is about 1.8x longer than MP8 for a 10% higher chance, and MP10 is about 3x longer than MP8 for a guaranteed drop, so MP8 is the sweet spot.
> Personally, i'm getting sick of Ubers after making about 80 Hellfire Rings, but we love helping people out.
> Apotheosis#1815
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Apotheosis-1815/hero/3714959
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/apotheosis-1815/Apotheosis/3714959
> Top 20 in NA for unbuffed DPS.
> If you add me, try to put in "OCN" in the notes so I can try to prioritize some of you.


do you run with any barbs? if so what kind of DPS do they have to do MP8 ubers?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> {Massive amount of information}


This is going to take a bit to digest, haha. As far as gear goes I've got a good start I think, 190k dps with SA.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297

You'd probably ask about my skill setup but basically I like RoV for the ~8 second permastun, I use it for elites and it makes it very easy. Fan of knives is nice for big spike damage and the slow, especially with the changes to crowd control in the last patch. I've tried spike traps but I don't really like the setup time, and it has a small radius. I'd like more discipline but I rarely run out during elite fights, so it's not a huge priority for me. When I can find a reasonably priced Nat body with 8-10 disc I'll go for it.

I'd really like to see your gear setup itself Ploppy, I'm to the point where any significant upgrade is going to cost me many millions, I'm considering getting a higher damage Manticore without life steal, but I have a feeling my survivability is going to suffer. Where I am now I can stand in place most of the time when I'm fighting elites and I don't want to kite constantly if I don't have to..


----------



## js593

Count me in, shoot me a PM for my Bnet details. Don't think i will put it in the open here. Been playing since release day and have 2 60's. (casual burst gamer.)


----------



## Beefcake18

Stopped playing Diablo 3 for a while during 1.04 as I was fed up with its crappiness. Luckily I found a Vile Ward before stopping and sold it for 32 mil. Came back Monday and dumped all my money into my DH. Need advice on what I should be farming, what I need to upgrade, etc. Also looking for people to play with (would like to farm keys, plans for infernal machine, etc).

Link to profile:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TheoryCraft-1878/hero/17290160


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefcake18*
> 
> Stopped playing Diablo 3 for a while during 1.04 as I was fed up with its crappiness. Luckily I found a Vile Ward before stopping and sold it for 32 mil. Came back Monday and dumped all my money into my DH. Need advice on what I should be farming, what I need to upgrade, etc. Also looking for people to play with (would like to farm keys, plans for infernal machine, etc).
> Link to profile:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TheoryCraft-1878/hero/17290160


If you're willing to part with some of the MF, the ammy is probably the easiest part to upgrade.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It makes it better for players on the bottom rung if anything.... if you don't want perfect items they are super cheap. You can gear an effective character for cheaper then ever.
> My GF killed inferno diablo (not that hard now I know, but still...) and the most gold she's ever had at one time was 1m... and I know she didn't spend it all in one place.


I think my problem is thinking bottom rung when im doing alk runs on mp1 in 15mins or less and key farming on mp7, maybe middle rung might be more accurate long way from the half million dps monsters but there we go.


----------



## Beefcake18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you're willing to part with some of the MF, the ammy is probably the easiest part to upgrade.


Ah yes, I actually have that upgraded. I bought like a 90 dex, 60 crit dmg, 30 res all, and 7% crit chance.

I'm now broke, so I need to do some farming to even be able to think about any more upgrades. Would really like to do some ubers and start making some hellfire rings.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> do you run with any barbs? if so what kind of DPS do they have to do MP8 ubers?


I run a rend/hota build for ubers and rarely die on mp8. I think I'm around 200k buffed.

I've made 13 rings that are complete **** so the whole uber thing is getting boring.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> This is going to take a bit to digest, haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as gear goes I've got a good start I think, 190k dps with SA.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297
> You'd probably ask about my skill setup but basically I like RoV for the ~8 second permastun, I use it for elites and it makes it very easy. Fan of knives is nice for big spike damage and the slow, especially with the changes to crowd control in the last patch. I've tried spike traps but I don't really like the setup time, and it has a small radius. I'd like more discipline but I rarely run out during elite fights, so it's not a huge priority for me. When I can find a reasonably priced Nat body with 8-10 disc I'll go for it.
> I'd really like to see your gear setup itself Ploppy, I'm to the point where any significant upgrade is going to cost me many millions, I'm considering getting a higher damage Manticore without life steal, but I have a feeling my survivability is going to suffer. Where I am now I can stand in place most of the time when I'm fighting elites and I don't want to kite constantly if I don't have to..


If you think that was a lot of info........................
wait for it.......
wait for it..........


Spoiler: Warning: Too much info



Good thing you linked your char cuz I can see a ton of problems, you went the wrong way like most demon hunters do. If you die it doesnt mean you need to be more defensive but people default to that in almost every game.

RoV is bad, it was only good when we had ToC for some supplemental dps and even then it was debatable and it wasnt used for what you are using it for. You have very high AR (this is bad) for a DH and decent vit for not having a helm gem, which you should get for xp imo. RoV with that rune is for when you cant survive, and if you cant survive with those stats you are doing things wrong. Which leads into...

Blood moon is worse than Gloom. No one uses blood moon. I dont know how it works exactly but I believe the 35% reduction is applied AFTER armor, resists, and other mitigation so it is very good. so you have 66% more healing or 35% DR. The first sounds better, but remember when you have higher mitigation each point of hp healed is more EHP. But the main reason for gloom is to even out damage so you can take hits from phasebeasts, hardhitters, unavoidable damage (being walled on molten or something stupid), and dampening reflect damage. At a certain point you will kill yourself in gloom because DH have no tool to deal with it except to lower dps, its pretty stupid. I probably have quite a bit worse EHP than you but I survive easily with gloom and traps and bola in higher MPs. And remember 15% LS is actually.... 3%? in inferno, pretty sure that correct. I can facetank mp7 with bola and traps and gloom easy, having a little extra physical resist helps as DH since its the only thing that hits you and costs a fraction of the amount. I don't need to move or kite. I can do mp10 as well even act 2 invis snakes and i was doing it prenerf with worse gear.

FoK is bad, dont use it. It had a use once in a korean build that abused sharpshooter but that time is long gone. If it didnt have a cooldown it might be ok, but why do you need AoE when you have ball lightning? Is it really worth a "double ball lightning" once every 10sec over another skill, like prep for instance. I think its off GCD but its still not worth it.

Vault without TA is pretty pointless. If you were using gloom you wouldnt have to vault to survive jailer. I survive in molten with a nats helm while jailed and I have a lot less resist, esp fire resist.

Why do you have vengeance when you are using BL? BL is practically free, same for your other abilities. You dont need them together. Use SoT on HA if you run out of hatred, which shouldnt be much. Your crit is high enough to drop DA except for ubers. BL is bad in high MP because Bola-ID does the same job while giving you hatred and has way better CE for disc AND LoH.

LoH + LS are useless for a DH. You have gloom. LS might have a place in mp10 farming with billions in gear, but not anything below that. To get decent EHP out of LS you would have to have insane mitigation and insane dps. Also gloom makes other LS/LoH/potions better too. LoK does have its palce in lower MP but its cheaper on an amulet and easier to swap than finding another comparable manticore. I dont find the need for LoK though since I have enough disc but if you are using gloom too much to survive and low on disc while using nightstalker, prep, and vengeance, then adding LoK can really help your lower MP runs, also pickup radius for orbs helps.

I dont know what mp your farm or what you do in game but with a BL build I find it impossible to use SA and archery isnt very good either since if you arent speedrunning and standing on mobs faces you arent using BL optimally. Nightstalker means a ton of disc and vengeance means you can blow up elites with spike traps and never die cuz of the burst healing you get (I overheal a ton with gloom and low resists and high hp). BL builds are for speed farming or lower MPs. If you do higher MPs then spike trap or cluster arrow paired with bola ID for elites or stacked ubers or HA-DA for not stacked ubers.

For spike trap you gloom then place the traps then bait the elites, or bait first depending.make sure you arent standing on the trap center but away a bit so all the elites can get hit. If its a ranged pack its a bit harder but everything but the fat shamans are predictable and you can learn to trap them after a few hours easy. Most of the AI is to run away from you if you are close, so you can force them into traps. The traps take 1sec to activate and if you place 3 it takes about 3 seconds for all of them to go off and you can place more. It takes some practice to get the traps down and its easier with more IAS which I also recommend you get. And a scoundrel with the freeze bow.

For stats I place crit and IAS over dex and cd because of how it affects nightstalker and the ability to dodge attacks which is increased survival and dps, assuming you take full potential of IAS rather than wasting it.

Since you are only mid 60 I recommend you get a socketed helm with a 31% ruby asap, or 29%, and a leorics and do alk runs mp1 or mp0, goal is 15m per run. When you hit 66 you can decide if you want to go for 100, or use a 31% MF gem, 28% MF follower, and find 40% on gear or not. Your uber ring is actually perfect for xp farming since it has LoK and crit.

Here are the skills that are useable as a DH
HA- PA CA DA SoT
ES- SC JiS
Bola- TB ID
I heard rapid fire is useable by old nats but I think the guys prob just a moron.
EA - BL, FA and LB are ok but not really worth it.
Caltrops root, bait the trap
smokescreen duration, maybe disc reduction but I dont think smokescreen has a place with how easy the game is now.
Shadow Power - Gloom is only good one, low MP you can probably take w/e rune you w ant
Vault - Tumble
Prep - Backup Plan (Its most disc at 45+ disc, and reliable, and equal to 1.3disc/sec on average), the disc to hatred rune can be used in some builds
Pets - Bat, rest are trash, I heard boar can even die.
MFD - Hatred is best, GR and VoD are ok as well.
EF-CF
ST-EB
Sentry- Guardian and Spitfire are the only good ones. Reduced cooldown is bad since you shouldnt be using it on short fights or moving them constantly.
MS-FaW BL is better imo, SF is good for disc generation but its not really needed with nightstalker and crit.
CA-LFB or CB

I dont like lacunis for someone with low gear since bracers are a good place to get EHP, and innas 2 set is cheap and good stats. Your prob better off selling the lacunis and getting other gear and stop focusing on AR.

You dont use in game resources to deal with problems that can be dealt with out of game resources. Glass cannon is more viable and better than ever since only low MP farming is efficient anyway. For ubers you just find a tank and permagloom, there isnt a lack of ******ed barbs who can spin to win around. For keys you dont need high defense either. The only reason a DH needs defense is for high MP farming, which require BILLIONS in gear. But dont tell the other demon hunters or prices will rise.

If you are really set on defense and being bad and not trying or learning positioning then just roll barb. I spent 60m to test out barb and it farms nearly as well as my DH with.... maybe 500m in gear now (not sure since prices dropped a lot). And thats with 1k hrs as DH and knowing all the mechanics vs knowing nothing about barb and maybe 35hrs as barb......



Im pretty tired of Diablo tbh though. It just lacks depth and no pvp makes that even worse..... and player skill doesnt beat pay to win in terms of efficiency. And I knew and know the pvp will be bad, cant wait for HotS to come out and I hope blizzard doesn't botch it b/c I don't know another game that could compete...... maybe Ill go play quake now that I got a 120hz monitor....

Edit: also rep me so I can look like a cool kid before I get permabanned


----------



## TurboMach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I run a rend/hota build for ubers and rarely die on mp8. I think I'm around 200k buffed.
> I've made 13 rings that are complete **** so the whole uber thing is getting boring.


got a link to your build? my barb can tank MP10 solo but my DPS is only 54k buffed /105k wotb. takes like 20 mins per mob lol

getting ready to build a spin2win gear set seems like the way to go for high DPS


----------



## Agueybana_II

Question for DH using Xbow. What is better Crossbow with 2 sockets or Crossbow with 1 socket and weapon damage %?

Currently using bow 1200+DPS, no sockets, 47 weapon damage% 195Dex looking to upgrade


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agueybana_II*
> 
> Question for DH using Xbow. What is better Crossbow with 2 sockets or Crossbow with 1 socket and weapon damage %?
> Currently using bow 1200+DPS, no sockets, 47 weapon damage% 195Dex looking to upgrade


Damage % is already calculated in the DPS, it's irrelevant.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aigdVQ!ZXb!caYbca


does vault get you out of already being jailed/frozen? if not, what is the reason to pick it over SS?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboMach1*
> 
> got a link to your build? my barb can tank MP10 solo but my DPS is only 54k buffed /105k wotb. takes like 20 mins per mob lol
> getting ready to build a spin2win gear set seems like the way to go for high DPS


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Phaelynar-1830/hero/12811717

Normally swap out unforgiving for tough as nails for the 2500 armor boost.

I only use the 2h for ubers. I dual wield for paragon farming mp1. Profile hasn't updated as I'm up to para 20 now.

My two friends and I are thinking of making a mp10 uber carry team. Once we get it down I'll post and offer free carries to those who have machines and want a ring. Should be by next week.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd be down for a carry once you get that set up. Haven't gotten a ring yet xD. All I need is for the blacksmith plan to drop (should get that sometime in the next few days) and i'll have the parts for 3 machines. I don't think I could run MP10


----------



## Gorgatron

Looking for some new SC (and possible HC) buddies to play with. I'm a Throw barb. Can do up to MP6 with others no problems. I'm willing to join a ventrilo too during sessions. Gorgatron#1115


----------



## Farih

Btw, if any EU players need more firends just add me

Farih#2556
(on invite state that your from OCN or so)

Solo i run MP6/7 (depends on wich act)

Not online that much but when i am i'm always in for (key)farming and/or ubers.


----------



## likethegun

I need to get back into the game. Been playing too much black ops 2 and halo 4 on xbox... I will have to agree with everyone now that it is simply too hard to make money to change builds... Wanted to try some new things with my monk, as well as continue to up my wizard DPS while maintaining 52%+ CC and 2.4+ attacks per second. Also just completed full IK set for my barb, now trying to work on bash HOTA build while upping DPS and survivability.

I know my barb jewelry sucks... the main thing I hate about d3 is that jay wilsons idea of "build diversity" revolves around gear and not skills. I hate that. There is no freedom what so ever because if you sell gear to afford new gear only to find out the build is worse, at top tier items youre losing many millions to blizzard tax each sell so it's hard to "test" builds.

Anyway, this leads me to asking for some advice on my barb. I want to know best options (everything I have so far for my barb was either gifted to me or found except for my IK chest I sniped on AH for 32 mil). Can anyone tell me what are my absolute best in slot options for a decent hota/rend build while keeping my 5 piece IK set (minus the weapon of course).

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/20253465


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm not an expert, but the easiest upgrade would probably be swapping the weapon for a skorn.


----------



## Argorn5757

so I recently started playing again but am completely lost on what to buy.

this is what I have right now - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/xnickx5757-1568/hero/18885127

and I only have about 6 million to spend. what upgrades should I look for stats wise?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does vault get you out of already being jailed/frozen? if not, what is the reason to pick it over SS?


SS is pretty much trash now especially since patch. Do you want to survive for 1.5 seconds and have a 0.5sec cooldown or survive for 5+ seconds and get topped off for the same amount of disc. The only use SS has is arguably on ubers and maybe if you get one shot, but if you get one shot you should be farming mp0 so you still dont need it. If you get oneshot in mp0 I guess.

Vault does get you out of jailer but thats just a plus this patch, but you dont need vault for that because gloom covers it already. Even getting jailed on molten as glass cannon with an andys I almost never die, unless its phasebeasts then maybe, buts so rare its not worth gimping myself everywhere else for it.

Vault is just used to move faster and occasionally kite, but with gloom and massive nerfs to the game kiting is rare, maybe phasebeasts, and demonic terror packs can sometimes cause issue depending on affixes but most mobs are face tankable.

Also demon hunters dont get frozen unless they are playing with idiot melee who insist on fightining in tight hallways or otherwise cramped quarters HERP DERP MELEE HERP DERP.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not an expert, but the easiest upgrade would probably be swapping the weapon for a skorn.


Yeah, I kind of know where to go on the weapon. Kind of want a doom hammer over a skorn actually for the highest possible max dmg, but I guess i'm just not sure how much res all, vitality, and armor i need. I mean, on a monk. 500 res all and 30-35k hp with 6k armor is more than fine with only 3% LS with high enough dps to run mp7+... but on a barb that just in no way seems to cut it even remotely.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, I kind of know where to go on the weapon. Kind of want a doom hammer over a skorn actually for the highest possible max dmg, but I guess i'm just not sure how much res all, vitality, and armor i need. I mean, on a monk. 500 res all and 30-35k hp with 6k armor is more than fine with only 3% LS with high enough dps to run mp7+... but on a barb that just in no way seems to cut it even remotely.


we need to team up for some crit mass fun soon

ohh btw i hit 3.75 ias with 2 stretch time 1 big bad voodoo and a frenzy shrine

its amazing how easy they stay frozen with that much attack speed ... total and complete lockdown of any affix


----------



## kremtok

Can anybody offer some advice for improving my Demon Hunter, please? All of my gear is self-found and I'd like to keep it that way, so please don't suggest buying new stuff on the auction house unless you believe it would bring exceptional improvements. What I'm really looking for is some tips on the skill setup. I normally play either solo with an enchantress or with my barbarian friend. He's the tank and I'm the damage dealer.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Can anybody offer some advice for improving my Demon Hunter, please? All of my gear is self-found and I'd like to keep it that way, so please don't suggest buying new stuff on the auction house unless you believe it would bring exceptional improvements. What I'm really looking for is some tips on the skill setup. I normally play either solo with an enchantress or with my barbarian friend. He's the tank and I'm the damage dealer.


elemental/ball lightning + shadowpower/gloom would be a lot better choice than nether for survivability IMO. spike traps + echoing blast can do a lot of damage, or clusterarrow/loaded for bear in some situations. is using shadowpower/gloom, id go nighttsalker instead of perfectionist to get the discipline up faster, and preparation is always a bonus.


----------



## AllGamer

Hey Gang

So what's new with D3?

I've been too immersed lately on MechWarrior Online and Star Citizen

Even Torchlight 2 had to be put on hold








the Cloud funding finally completed today, and I was thinking probably it's time to check back if they fixed D3 or if it's still just as broken as before.
I'm also falling behind on Path Of Exile









Lots of catch up to do


----------



## stuffstuffa

what is the minimum graphics card for 2560x1440 on the minimum settings. Would a 6950 work? It's for a friend.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuffstuffa*
> 
> what is the minimum graphics card for 2560x1440 on the minimum settings. Would a 6950 work? It's for a friend.


lol a 6950 is way more than enough, Diablo uses next to nothing. I was maxing it at 1080p with a GTS 250 for a while.


----------



## jbobb

Anyone of you guys want to group up to carry me on some uber runs on higher MP. I have run with some people doing them on MP3-4, but would like to do higher to have a better chance of getting parts for Hellfire ring. I have 9 portal devices right now. I will be on in about an 1 to 1.5 hours (depending on how long it takes to get kids to bed). My Battlenet name is down in my sig. I play WD with around 148k dps unbuffed.

Please put OCN in comment so I know who you are if you add me. Thanks.

EDIT: I mean I will definitely help, you don't have to just carry me completely.


----------



## Fr0sty

dropped an ik belt yesterday with 200 strenght.. and an inna's belt tonight

if i could only drop a tal rasha chest with all res and vit


----------



## Ploppytheman

Bought a PoE key. Forgot how good games can be. I was forcing myself to play diablo and Im just tired of it. I havent even thought about it for the last few days cuz PoE is so fun. Open Beta is coming soon too. I dont even feel like rushing in PoE, I want to explore the game. Diablo 3 is all rush rush rush even when I first got the game to level. PoE there is so much customization and depth you can try a bunch of stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Can anybody offer some advice for improving my Demon Hunter, please? All of my gear is self-found and I'd like to keep it that way, so please don't suggest buying new stuff on the auction house unless you believe it would bring exceptional improvements. What I'm really looking for is some tips on the skill setup. I normally play either solo with an enchantress or with my barbarian friend. He's the tank and I'm the damage dealer.


LOL.....

Ok so first... the AH is all exceptional improvements, so you cant say you want self found AND exception improvements, thats one of the biggest gripes about this game.

There are no tanks in this game, everyone is dps. I dont get how u go from playing with a tank to using enchantress, templar is the tank, and he actually has tanking abilities and with proper control he blocks doors and actually has a taunt now. When your good you use scoundrel mostly (with freeze bow), when your bad u use templar for MF, enchantress is only any good if you are running keyruns or ubers since the CC helps a lot where you would otherwise die.

Just look like a page back for my spoilered post I put up basically everything you need to know before 100 paragon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stuffstuffa*
> 
> what is the minimum graphics card for 2560x1440 on the minimum settings. Would a 6950 work? It's for a friend.


D3 runs hot on my 6970s, and by hot I mean too hot for a terrible with bad graphics that you have to put a lot of time into (aka opposite of a projector game) game like this, so I usually run minimum settings and have less than 70C, with full settings it might be 75C. There is the standard .ini file in documents that lets you set "hardwareclass" and 1 is the lowest, this helps with lag a bit if you have issues. I run everything for LOOT visuals and pref lower temps cuz I mean come on, d3 lol. Thats the other reason to take vsync is so you can read loot easier.

The problems with the game are if you dont use vysnc then the game looks really really bad, so you are pretty much stuck with it. Otherwise should be more than enough,


----------



## rationalthinking

Anyone have any good D3 Youtube channels to follow?

Especially for Wizard players.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyone have any good D3 Youtube channels to follow?
> Especially for Wizard players.


I think all of the Wiz streams are of super high end CM wiz's with gear that costs at least 30-50M per piece of gear. The cost restrictions for a Wiz to play in higher levels of Inferno are incredibly high.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Anyone have any good D3 Youtube channels to follow?
> Especially for Wizard players.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of the Wiz streams are of super high end CM wiz's with gear that costs at least 30-50M per piece of gear. The cost restrictions for a Wiz to play in higher levels of Inferno are incredibly high.
Click to expand...

My gear is sort "kind of high end". Check out my profile. It is "okay".

I'm really just looking for high end guys TBH.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My gear is sort "kind of high end". Check out my profile. It is "okay".
> I'm really just looking for high end guys TBH.


Just go over to Twitch and look at the Diablo 3 streams. Always some high end CM Wizards streaming.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My gear is sort "kind of high end". Check out my profile. It is "okay".
> I'm really just looking for high end guys TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> Just go over to Twitch and look at the Diablo 3 streams. Always some high end CM Wizards streaming.
Click to expand...

Yeah, work filters block Twitch.

Sorry left that out, reason why I requested some YouTube channels to block. Work filters don't block during break.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Anyone of you guys want to group up to carry me on some uber runs on higher MP. I have run with some people doing them on MP3-4, but would like to do higher to have a better chance of getting parts for Hellfire ring. I have 9 portal devices right now. I will be on in about an 1 to 1.5 hours (depending on how long it takes to get kids to bed). My Battlenet name is down in my sig. I play WD with around 148k dps unbuffed.
> Please put OCN in comment so I know who you are if you add me. Thanks.
> EDIT: I mean I will definitely help, you don't have to just carry me completely.


If you have 9 machines, my friends and I can do a carry on mp9. We tested it last night and downed all bosses easily, with me using crappy weapons. Sitting on 500m gold to buy upgrades, then we could prolly run mp10.

Battletag is Phaelynar#1830

Edit: I normally dont log in until 10pm EST.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> If you have 9 machines, my friends and I can do a carry on mp9. We tested it last night and downed all bosses easily, with me using crappy weapons. Sitting on 500m gold to buy upgrades, then we could prolly run mp10.
> Battletag is Phaelynar#1830
> Edit: I normally dont log in until 10pm EST.


I'll add you when I get a chance. I won't be on probably till next week. I usually get 1 night of gaming a week when my wife works her overnight shift at the hospital. I'll let you know what night that will be. I might be able to get a few more machines by then if I get a little time here and there. Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My gear is sort "kind of high end". Check out my profile. It is "okay".
> I'm really just looking for high end guys TBH.


Nice gear. Quick question though, where are you getting life back? I see no LoH or LS, just moderate life regen.


----------



## Phaelynar

By the way, I've got a free mp9 uber carry service if you bring 3 machines. We don't want gold, we just want to make a good ring.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> By the way, I've got a free mp9 uber carry service if you bring 3 machines. We don't want gold, we just want to make a good ring.


I accumulated 4-5 machine before I quit. If I get back into the game, I'll definitely hit you up. I have a decent CM wizard to add to the fun if I ever get around to reinstalling the game.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My gear is sort "kind of high end". Check out my profile. It is "okay".
> I'm really just looking for high end guys TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gear. Quick question though, where are you getting life back? I see no LoH or LS, just moderate life regen.
Click to expand...

Whatever is posted is probably my low MP gear. MP 1-5 stuff. Can't view atm, work filters.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Whatever is posted is probably my low MP gear. MP 1-5 stuff. Can't view atm, work filters.


They seem like pretty high end gear with:

- Andys
- Vile Wards
- Tal Rasha Ammy and Chest
- Nat ring and boots
- Yellow ring
- Tasker and Theo gloves
- Strongarm (?) bracers
- Witching Hour
- Chantodo set
- Inna's pants


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Whatever is posted is probably my low MP gear. MP 1-5 stuff. Can't view atm, work filters.
> 
> 
> 
> They seem like pretty high end gear with:
> 
> - Andys
> - Vile Wards
> - Tal Rasha Ammy and Chest
> - Nat ring and boots
> - Yellow ring
> - Tasker and Theo gloves
> - Strongarm (?) bracers
> - Witching Hour
> - Chantodo set
> - Inna's pants
Click to expand...

Yea, I have multiple sets and arrangements.


----------



## stuffstuffa

oops. I meant to say 6450, the complete opposite of the 6950.


----------



## DoomDash

140~k unbuffed now, 190k buffed, 300k buffed in wrath. Nom nom.

If anyone wants to do machines please add me, my HF ring SUCKS.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 140~k unbuffed now, 190k buffed, 300k buffed in wrath. Nom nom.
> 
> If anyone wants to do machines please add me, my HF ring SUCKS.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


II'm down to run all night tomorrow.

See D3 profile in my sig. I need a bard friend. =)


----------



## likethegun

So, anyone care to share the latest inside info on how they are making money? I have been out of the heavy d3 gaming for some weeks now. Can't sell crap on AH, not even decent legends and good rares... yet it still seems some fools are selling any real upgrade gear for 100+mil still... really? Squeezers really find it necessary to list for that much gold still.

I'm sitting at 44 mil right now that took me a considerable amount of time to amass compared to not too long ago... and I can't even buy a decent upgrade for my 3rd in line character (my barb). What gives??

Is it just the same grind as before basically? Farm/grind mp5-7 for legends to sell hoping they are good rolls? Is anyone crafting gems/gear? selling essence? Anything that i may have been neglecting because it used to not be worth while like picking up all blues/yellows lol? It's starting to drive me nuts.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So, anyone care to share the latest inside info on how they are making money? I have been out of the heavy d3 gaming for some weeks now. Can't sell crap on AH, not even decent legends and good rares... yet it still seems some fools are selling any real upgrade gear for 100+mil still... really? Squeezers really find it necessary to list for that much gold still.
> 
> I'm sitting at 44 mil right now that took me a considerable amount of time to amass compared to not too long ago... and I can't even buy a decent upgrade for my 3rd in line character (my barb). What gives??
> 
> Is it just the same grind as before basically? Farm/grind mp5-7 for legends to sell hoping they are good rolls? Is anyone crafting gems/gear? selling essence? Anything that i may have been neglecting because it used to not be worth while like picking up all blues/yellows lol? It's starting to drive me nuts.


I am kind of on the same page, man. My Wiz main upgrades are about 80-100M+ per slot now. So when I get 5-20M items selling, I am so quick to snag a quick and good deal for my WD/Barb alts just because I get impatient. After so many runs with my Wiz (plvl 40) and never hitting the jackpot, it is hard to keep going. I haven't had an item sell over 30M.

I am hopeful of a new crafting system where some items like let's say, bracers, get something like lifesteal on them so it is a craft-only item with demand. That would give brimstones value again, so all those garbage legends we find are worth something again in gold and for crafting chance. Brimstones did shoot up from 10k to almost 100k on NA servers just today after a blue post about it. seen here. I am sure it will just die down though, because it will be some time before any real change.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> I am kind of on the same page, man. My Wiz main upgrades are about 80-100M+ per slot now. So when I get 5-20M items selling, I am so quick to snag a quick and good deal for my WD/Barb alts just because I get impatient. After so many runs with my Wiz (plvl 40) and never hitting the jackpot, it is hard to keep going. I haven't had an item sell over 30M.
> I am hopeful of a new crafting system where some items like let's say, bracers, get something like lifesteal on them so it is a craft-only item with demand. That would give brimstones value again, so all those garbage legends we find are worth something again in gold and for crafting chance. Brimstones did shoot up from 10k to almost 100k on NA servers just today after a blue post about it. seen here. I am sure it will just die down though, because it will be some time before any real change.


Man can you PM me a copy/paste of the blue post?? I'm at work and can't get on b.net.

The crafting system is garbage completely. They would totally need to re-create it for it to be anything plausible. Why spend resources and time to craft the same random non-guarantee garbage items you find by the dozens from just killing mobs? They need to create more mats and have different crafting items. Not just gems and garbage gear...

I really think they need to introduce new socket items though, like gems that add other affixes instead of just basics like strength, vit, etc... Would make things much more interesting.

Yeah man upgrades for my monk are like 300+ mil right now (for any upgrade that adds significantly) and then for my wiz are about 100 mil. My barb now I can get upgrades for maybe 20-50 mil but nothing too special that would significantly help survivability or dps.


----------



## DoomDash

I have over 102 brimestones, hope that they do go up in value.


----------



## rationalthinking

Is anyone also investing in PvP gear?

I'm going for more spike damage and res to control effect gear. Anyone think this is a right move here?

Just wondering if anyone else is trying to get a head start on PvP gear before prices get out of control.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone also investing in PvP gear?
> I'm going for more spike damage and res to control effect gear. Anyone think this is a right move here?
> Just wondering if anyone else is trying to get a head start on PvP gear before prices get out of control.


You are assuming that PvP will use the same gear. I am still waiting for details on how PvP is going to work, but I plan on stacking CC resist.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Is anyone also investing in PvP gear?
> I'm going for more spike damage and res to control effect gear. Anyone think this is a right move here?
> Just wondering if anyone else is trying to get a head start on PvP gear before prices get out of control.
> 
> 
> 
> You are assuming that PvP will use the same gear. I am still waiting for details on how PvP is going to work, but I plan on stacking CC resist.
Click to expand...

Yep, only going on assumptions. Guessing on what stats were valuable in previous game and such. Just mainly doing this out of boredom.

I hope PvP makes D3 a little more social though. If we are required to be online, please bring a more social aspect to it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yep, only going on assumptions. Guessing on what stats were valuable in previous game and such. Just mainly doing this out of boredom.
> I hope PvP makes D3 a little more social though. If we are required to be online, please bring a more social aspect to it.


I have a feeling that DH and WD are going to face roll. DH just has so much mobility and range and the WD's auto target shaman hex is going to be super annoying.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Yep, only going on assumptions. Guessing on what stats were valuable in previous game and such. Just mainly doing this out of boredom.
> I hope PvP makes D3 a little more social though. If we are required to be online, please bring a more social aspect to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that DH and WD are going to face roll. DH just has so much mobility and range and the WD's auto target shaman hex is going to be super annoying.
Click to expand...

Same here. All that damage at range will be nasty. I would think a DH/WD combo would be best for 2v2s. Reason I started rolling a WD.


----------



## Phaelynar

This is Dibarblo we're talking about...barb will destroy in PvP.

With WOTB you're immune to control effects...and you have stupid fast move speed with sprint

What I don't see is how they stop 1 hit kills....HOTA crits for like 2m dmg...even at 75% reduction you're dead unless you have 150,000HP.

In other news I just sniped a 1100+ dmg EF with str/ls/os for 262m.

Now I'm thinking getting a 100 base crit/OS warrior blood as an OH

Would still have 80m left for an amulet...should be able to hit near 180k unbuffed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

90% of my thoughts about this game gets filtered out before I even post in this thread due to how negative I feel about this game and the dev team. I am just adopting a "Will D3 ever be fixed enough to make me remotely interested again?" type attitude. It's such a sad thing considering how rabid of a fan I was since Diablo 1 and Warcraft and Starcraft. Honestly, I would be so much happier if sequels were just never allowed. Companies always fudge up sequels with their greed.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> This is Dibarblo we're talking about...barb will destroy in PvP.
> With WOTB you're immune to control effects...and you have stupid fast move speed with sprint
> What I don't see is how they stop 1 hit kills....HOTA crits for like 2m dmg...even at 75% reduction you're dead unless you have 150,000HP.
> In other news I just sniped a 1100+ dmg EF with str/ls/os for 262m.
> Now I'm thinking getting a 100 base crit/OS warrior blood as an OH
> Would still have 80m left for an amulet...should be able to hit near 180k unbuffed


Super easy... do it just like Diablo 2 does. All damage is nerfed by a percentage towards players.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> This is Dibarblo we're talking about...barb will destroy in PvP.
> With WOTB you're immune to control effects...and you have stupid fast move speed with sprint
> What I don't see is how they stop 1 hit kills....HOTA crits for like 2m dmg...even at 75% reduction you're dead unless you have 150,000HP.
> In other news I just sniped a 1100+ dmg EF with str/ls/os for 262m.
> Now I'm thinking getting a 100 base crit/OS warrior blood as an OH
> Would still have 80m left for an amulet...should be able to hit near 180k unbuffed


Dumb question. What is "os" on a weapon? And how in the .... did you get over 300 mil as of late?!


----------



## blazed_1

OS = open socket. And I'm in the same boat, haven't found anything worth selling in the last couple weeks. Still finding plenty of legendaries but they're all garbage.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> OS = open socket. And I'm in the same boat, haven't found anything worth selling in the last couple weeks. Still finding plenty of legendaries but they're all garbage.


ahh lol open socket seems pretty self explanatory, although the "open" part is i guess what threw me off being that there is no "closed" or a socket that can't be "opened". Can't believe im still learning all these stupid little abbreviation terms lol.

Yeah man i'm still finding legends in my runs... but to find one worth a mil or more is a rarity these days... i've found the bul-kathos sword set actually 2 warriors bloods within the last week or so of sporadic play. sold the warriors blood for 32 mil. Couldn't get the 1k dps solemn vow to sell for even 5 mil... then found another warriors blood (no socket though







) and i haven't even tried selling it yet cause i will just be depressed. Can't even get a good rolled andariels visage to sell for 100k. And a 1100dps blade of the warlord with 65% crit wont sell for even 2 or 3 mil...

Tell you one thing though... i'm kicking myself for not botting from day 1. All those ****** that botted are sitting pretty right now. I suppose i could sell all my gear on all my toons except for my main and gear him the crap out... but where is the fun in only having one viable character to play?!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ahh lol open socket seems pretty self explanatory, although the "open" part is i guess what threw me off being that there is no "closed" or a socket that can't be "opened". Can't believe im still learning all these stupid little abbreviation terms lol.
> Yeah man i'm still finding legends in my runs... but to find one worth a mil or more is a rarity these days... i've found the bul-kathos sword set actually 2 warriors bloods within the last week or so of sporadic play. sold the warriors blood for 32 mil. Couldn't get the 1k dps solemn vow to sell for even 5 mil... then found another warriors blood (no socket though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i haven't even tried selling it yet cause i will just be depressed. Can't even get a good rolled andariels visage to sell for 100k. an 1100dps blade of the warlord with 65% crit to sell for even 2 or 3 mil...
> Tell you one thing though... i'm kicking myself for not botting from day 1. All those ****** that botted are sitting pretty right now. I suppose i could sell all my gear on all my toons except for my main and gear him the crap out... but where is the fun in only having one viable character to play?!


Haha haven't been in this thread in forever, yea you should have botted. I botted 24//7 and they never banned my account.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Dumb question. What is "os" on a weapon? And how in the .... did you get over 300 mil as of late?!


Find stupid people on jsp to sell you cheap stuff then flip it.

Still looking for a good OH and barb amulet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ahh lol open socket seems pretty self explanatory, although the "open" part is i guess what threw me off being that there is no "closed" or a socket that can't be "opened". Can't believe im still learning all these stupid little abbreviation terms lol.
> Yeah man i'm still finding legends in my runs... but to find one worth a mil or more is a rarity these days... i've found the bul-kathos sword set actually 2 warriors bloods within the last week or so of sporadic play. sold the warriors blood for 32 mil. Couldn't get the 1k dps solemn vow to sell for even 5 mil... then found another warriors blood (no socket though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and i haven't even tried selling it yet cause i will just be depressed. Can't even get a good rolled andariels visage to sell for 100k. And a 1100dps blade of the warlord with 65% crit wont sell for even 2 or 3 mil...
> Tell you one thing though... i'm kicking myself for not botting from day 1. All those ****** that botted are sitting pretty right now. I suppose i could sell all my gear on all my toons except for my main and gear him the crap out... but where is the fun in only having one viable character to play?!


It's leftover from d2 where sometimes people would want the socket open so they didn't have to find a hel rune to take the gem/rune out.


----------



## criznit

did the game crap out on anyone else? I was going along just fine and then I get a random disconnect. Now I can't log back in


----------



## OCcomet

Any idea how much this is worth?



Cos I'm not aware of WD skills.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Any idea how much this is worth?
> 
> Cos I'm not aware of WD skills.


No CC so that's a bit of a hit for WD, but still looks like a great item. Just look for comparables on AH. If it had CC then it would be bank.


----------



## iTurn

Finally picked up the game with the black friday specials... so far so good with my DH...

Quick questions;
Will I get to lvl 60 on one complete play through?
Am I able to up the difficulty on my initial play though? (I tried the "demo" and it let me start the official game at the current level).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Finally picked up the game with the black friday specials... so far so good with my DH...
> Quick questions;
> Will I get to lvl 60 on one complete play through?
> Am I able to up the difficulty on my initial play though? (I tried the "demo" and it let me start the official game at the current level).


You will reach level 60 around the time you reach inferno, which means 3 playthroughs of the story.

If you enable monster power selection in the options menu, you can up the difficulty by putting the "monster power" level up when you select your quest.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Will I get to lvl 60 on one complete play through?


No, you will most likely not hit lvl60 until Act IV Hell. Below I listed the minimal level requirements for preceding to each difficulty. Nightmare might be wrong but I can't remember off the top of my head.

Minimal Level Requirement:

To Unlock Hardcore: 10

Nightmare: 30?
Hell: 40
Inferno: 60


----------



## Ploppytheman

Yeh diablo is one of those baby games that makes you play through ****** baby, then ******, then baby before you play normal. Its really annoying since with the exception of STALKER I pick the hardest difficulty no matter what. Its not like you need to learn anything pre inferno anyway except you know warm up left click. Reminds me of deadspace where u have to play through baby modes to unlock a decent mode, totally ruins games when they pull that crap, gotta find someone else's save file on the net if you can.

PoE is really sick, the normal difficulty is pretty easy, kind of like diablo nightmare, but then cruel really picks up the pace and now Im on relentless. PoE open beta is soon but its worth picking up a ticket (they are wiping though). The depth in PoE is just insane and its so fun finding your own gear and gems (which are abilities) and just completely owning your own character that you built that is unique and yours. I actually had to remind myself to hurry up and level b/c its so much fun, its not like you want to rush to get to inferno where the good loot is you want to try out stuff and you can try a lot of different things out when you are low level. I burned through cruel pretty quick and hope to do the same vs relentless. The only thing I dont like so far are you cant micro so you are glued to the ground, that needs to go, and that if you die you lose a % of your xp which is nonsense because it punishes glass cannons. They should make it so your total EHP determines how much XP you lose rather than punishing a certain playstyle. But there is no lag (d3 is a piece of crap and lags so bad in groups and d/c from vault/tornado and has constant stuttering, hate d3 so much...) and I only died on one boss testing things and then on the final boss in cruel testing things in case I want to do hardcore. Oh and you cant pause, and enemies will find you if you afk so you cant afk lol.....

Im not sure how good PoE is overall but I never ever had this much fun playing diablo and I havent even got to the final difficulty. I rec u guys check it out for open beta since its FREE and its only $10 for a beta key that will kick your d3 habit lol..... I havent played diablo for more than 30m for like a week now and going back to it is so disappointing cuz all you get is trash and you have to deal with tedious AH crap..........


----------



## Crazy9000

Well you can turn the MP up now if normal/nightmare/hell are too easy







. Me and my GF usually do a bit when we playthrough.

I didn't like POE when I tried the very first open beta weekend, but maybe it's changed since then. I think I'll wait until the game is out of beta and then try it again.


----------



## DoomDash

At paragon level 77, man it feels like I hit a brick wall recently for exp gain. I'm also getting frustrated never finding the perfect rolls. Who are these aholes finding these billion gold items?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Some coworker offered me $50 for my Wizard's gear. Should I bite?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some coworker offered me $50 for my Wizard's gear. Should I bite?


if you're really done with the game, and don't think you could make as much on the RMAH.. then go for it. I wish all games had the potential to make your purchase cost back


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some coworker offered me $50 for my Wizard's gear. Should I bite?


Oh man...... you are still at it ? Nothing worse than someone who says they are gonna quit and never does.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you're really done with the game, and don't think you could make as much on the RMAH.. then go for it. I wish all games had the potential to make your purchase cost back


I honestly don't know...







I am at a point in the game where I can no longer stand farming due to the poor itemization and any upgrade in equipment would cost me at least 50M. I could probably make a lot more in the RMAH, but that would require reinstalling the game again. Part of me is hoping for an overhaul in how DPS is calculated and a re-work for the Wizard to bring me back to the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Oh man...... you are still at it ? Nothing worse than someone who says they are gonna quit and never does.


Umm... I have quit? I have the game uninstalled and have not played since probably a month ago and going on strong. I am currently too busy enjoying BL2, Skyrim (again), and Minecraft (again). My question was, should I sell my gear for $50 to my co-worker, not whether or not I should keep playing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Sure, probably easier then figuring out what it's all worth and taking days to get it all sold on the RMAH. 1m gold is only worth like 30 cents these days, so he would be paying a little over 150 million for your stuff basically.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

your gear must suck if you are considering $50. I got like $150 for mine. I guess an explanation is have gold prices gone down to 0.5 cents a million now? and yea BL2 is a great game. Ending a sentence with







is cool on ocn it seems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your gear must suck if you are considering $50. I got like $150 for mine. I guess an explanation is have gold prices gone down to 0.5 cents a million now? and yea BL2 is a great game. Ending a sentence with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is cool on ocn it seems.


The value of gold has dropped substantially since you sold all your gear. As far as how sucky my gear is, I would put it at least as good as yours when you sold all your stuff. It is exactly the same as last time you saw it. Here is my profile link:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/3381277
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Sure, probably easier then figuring out what it's all worth and taking days to get it all sold on the RMAH. 1m gold is only worth like 30 cents these days, so he would be paying a little over 150 million for your stuff basically.


Yeah and I don't have to worry about the long PayPal transfer wait and Blizzard's shady cut either. I don't know if what I have is worth the trouble of trying to sell it piecemeal in the RMAH.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The value of gold has dropped substantially since you sold all your gear. As far as how sucky my gear is, I would put it at least as good as yours when you sold all your stuff. It is exactly the same as last time you saw it. Here is my profile link:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/3381277
> Yeah and I don't have to worry about the long PayPal transfer wait and Blizzard's shady cut either. I don't know if what I have is worth the trouble of trying to sell it piecemeal in the RMAH.


your stuff is ok. I think my stuff was better though honestly not that it matters and its comparing apples and oranges since I was a monk. How much is gold at now? it was 0.50 when I sold my stuff so glad I did if it has dropped substantially like you say.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your stuff is ok. I think my stuff was better though honestly not that it matters and its comparing apples and oranges since I was a monk. How much is gold at now? it was 0.50 when I sold my stuff so glad I did if it has dropped substantially like you say.


Not too sure. I haven't been on in a long time. Before I left, I think it was under 50 cents per 1M gold.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not too sure. I haven't been on in a long time. Before I left, I think it was under 50 cents per 1M gold.


Honestly i'd tell the dude $100 and meet in the middle @ 75$ take the money and buy your self something nice with all the electronics sales going on now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Honestly i'd tell the dude $100 and meet in the middle @ 75$ take the money and buy your self something nice with all the electronics sales going on now.


That was the only reason I thought about my coworker's offer. I really need a new keyboard after spilling beer on my G15 after a very poor Thanksgiving UT game...


----------



## gunslinger0077

Looking for people to play with bored playing by myself.

I have a lvl 60 wd and barb.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Looking for people to play with bored playing by myself.
> I have a lvl 60 wd and barb.


I think Frosty has a pretty boss WD and a nice CM Wiz now. You could probably shoot him a PM.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Looking for people to play with bored playing by myself.
> I have a lvl 60 wd and barb.


you should probably put your tag in a post, so people can add you. also, the MP level you are able to do, so you don't get a bunch of people on your list that run MPs that are too high or too low for you. feel free to add me if you're on US server, tag is in sig.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> your stuff is ok. I think my stuff was better though honestly not that it matters and its comparing apples and oranges since I was a monk. How much is gold at now? it was 0.50 when I sold my stuff so glad I did if it has dropped substantially like you say.


It's about .30/mill right now. .36 on the RMAH.


----------



## gunslinger0077

my tag is gunslinger#1441 I am not really sure what mp I can do as I haven't done very much with them I have just been farming act 3.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You will reach level 60 around the time you reach inferno, which means 3 playthroughs of the story.
> If you enable monster power selection in the options menu, you can up the difficulty by putting the "monster power" level up when you select your quest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> No, you will most likely not hit lvl60 until Act IV Hell. Below I listed the minimal level requirements for preceding to each difficulty. Nightmare might be wrong but I can't remember off the top of my head.
> Minimal Level Requirement:
> To Unlock Hardcore: 10
> Nightmare: 30?
> Hell: 40
> Inferno: 60


Thanks, so far so good, the leveling seems a bit slow, couldnt find the AH lol so my funds where nonexistant, once i did I made some gold quick.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Thanks, so far so good, the leveling seems a bit slow, *couldnt find the AH* lol so my funds where nonexistant, once i did I made some gold quick.


This made me lol pretty hard.

As far as leveling, get a socket helm and throw the biggest red gem you can afford in it when your jsut starting off. Once you get to playing awhile you can get a cain set.

Cain set + radiant star ruby in helm + hellfire ring + leorics signet = lvl 1-60 in less than a day


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This made me lol pretty hard.
> As far as leveling, get a socket helm and throw the biggest red gem you can afford in it when your jsut starting off. Once you get to playing awhile you can get a cain set.
> Cain set + radiant star ruby in helm + hellfire ring + leorics signet = lvl 1-60 in less than a day


Nice! thanks for the tips


----------



## We Gone

My son & I found a new pastime in the game,







Newb Drop lol we go in an act 1 game find some new lvl 60 players and start dropping items we can not sell at the AH and watch them try and pick them all up LOL....


----------



## Fr0sty

i am now the proud owner of a dh

spent about 10mil on it today + static gifted me the manticore

trying to go for a facetanking dh with good dps and good resist

hopefully i'll be able to find a nats tri-fecta ring by luck

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/16559919

91k with steady aim and archery isnt so bad for such a low budget

the funny thing is it updated my gears.. but now my choice of skills
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This made me lol pretty hard.
> As far as leveling, get a socket helm and throw the biggest red gem you can afford in it when your jsut starting off. Once you get to playing awhile you can get a cain set.
> Cain set + radiant star ruby in helm + hellfire ring + leorics signet = lvl 1-60 in less than a day


less then 5hours with all those gears


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i am now the proud owner of a dh
> spent about 10mil on it today + static gifted me the manticore
> trying to go for a facetanking dh with good dps and good resist
> hopefully i'll be able to find a nats tri-fecta ring by luck
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/16559919
> 91k with steady aim and archery isnt so bad for such a low budget
> the funny thing is it updated my gears.. but now my choice of skills


that is a very nice dh, looking to score me one of those manticores too soon.. just gotta quit buying everything that looks like an upgrade for my wd n barb lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> that is a very nice dh, looking to score me one of those manticores too soon.. just gotta quit buying everything that looks like an upgrade for my wd n barb lol


the only nats pieces that costed more were the boots and helm.. but everything else is within the 300k gold per piece

and i'm playing a fun facetanking playstyle..

guardian turret,spike traps(echoing blast)shadow power(gloom)bola shot with the 15% chance to get 2 disc when bola explode.. prep with backup plan

and its all about being face to face with the mobs and dps them till they melt

so far its way better then any kiting build.. and that is why i decided to spend a bit of gold on him


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the only nats pieces that costed more were the boots and helm.. but everything else is within the 300k gold per piece


ya, i snatched up a pair of nats boots for 2.5m, the main stats don't very much till you go a higher in price, like vit will bring it to 8m, and dex over 150 is more. i think the cheapest at the time were 2m even, i paid extra 500k and got 44physical resist too, although he is currently sharing the inna's pants and lacuni prowlers with my barb.. and barb, dh, wd are all sharing the 100crit gem. grabbed a bracer upgrade for the tankpet build for 200k, lost 30 vit, gained like 20 int, but 1.5% crit chance, so more than worth it, considering i paid millions for my old ones, my how prices have went down for everything but top set items.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Thanks, so far so good, the leveling seems a bit slow, *couldnt find the AH* lol so my funds where nonexistant, once i did I made some gold quick.
> 
> 
> 
> This made me lol pretty hard.
> 
> As far as leveling, get a socket helm and throw the biggest red gem you can afford in it when your jsut starting off. Once you get to playing awhile you can get a cain set.
> 
> Cain set + radiant star ruby in helm + hellfire ring + leorics signet = lvl 1-60 in less than a day
Click to expand...

Leorics have been rising in price for the last few weeks. I guess ppl are catching on.


----------



## Pidoma

Anyone wanna run for some keys? US (Pidoma#1684) - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Pidoma-1684/hero/4048630

Let me know your from OCN.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Leorics have been rising in price for the last few weeks. I guess ppl are catching on.


as a newbie, the price is redic, even the cain set is stupid









Loved the difficulty change going from Act I to Act II, I was thinking to upping my MP level to see how it plays would that put it automatically to a lvl 60+ mode? (I'm lvl 26 now)


----------



## BacsiLove

Do most of you guys use real money on gears?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Do most of you guys use real money on gears?


I don't


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I don't


same


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Do most of you guys use real money on gears?


I don't play much and quit for about 3months.

Starting off I used RMH but all of the best gear are on the GAH. So I then started buying gold through the RMH to spend on the GAH. I have spent maybe $150USD, I don't mind it at all.

Also gold seems to be cheap now. When I purchased it was around .44 = 1M compared to .34 to 1M it is at now.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the only nats pieces that costed more were the boots and helm.. but everything else is within the 300k gold per piece
> and i'm playing a fun facetanking playstyle..
> guardian turret,spike traps(echoing blast)shadow power(gloom)bola shot with the 15% chance to get 2 disc when bola explode.. prep with backup plan
> and its all about being face to face with the mobs and dps them till they melt
> so far its way better then any kiting build.. and that is why i decided to spend a bit of gold on him


I agree, as a tankish DH. I can face roll pretty much anything in mp5-6 with the exception of reflects damage-- just need to slow down significantly when throwing damage at them.

Also, anyone running keys in mp5 after 8pm EST hit me up. Just mention OCN in the invite.
Drsky1#1348

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Drsky1-1348/hero/2441916
Skill setup that is showing up now is for rolling through mp1 for xp.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *accskyman*
> 
> I agree, as a tankish DH. I can face roll pretty much anything in mp5-6 with the exception of reflects damage-- just need to slow down significantly when throwing damage at them.


I wish we could have hot key item swaps in D2. Like I would love to switch to my storm shield when coming up on reflect packs. As a wizard, reflect damage is no joke.

My biggest complaints so far about the game are:

1. Have an aura or something that indicates reflect damage.
2. Hot key swap for gear.
3. Special missions tailored to classes.


----------



## Nw0rb

Nw0rb#1271 ill add you guys add me too and same put ocn in the invite


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> as a newbie, the price is redic, even the cain set is stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the difficulty change going from Act I to Act II, I was thinking to upping my MP level to see how it plays would that put it automatically to a lvl 60+ mode? (I'm lvl 26 now)


No, it just increases the difficulty. I will sometimes put some on when playing through with my GF.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> as a newbie, the price is redic, even the cain set is stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the difficulty change going from Act I to Act II, I was thinking to upping my MP level to see how it plays would that put it automatically to a lvl 60+ mode? (I'm lvl 26 now)
> 
> 
> 
> No, it just increases the difficulty. I will sometimes put some on when playing through with my GF.
Click to expand...

I do this when playing with a couple friends. They would be like, damn it just got harder without them noticing MP has increased.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you buy new stuff you can get pretty overpowered sometimes... especially when you get into the 40's and can use the "level requirement reduced" lvl 60 items.

I have a "hax axe" that I like to use- 1100dps and required level 42







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *accskyman*
> 
> I agree, as a tankish DH. I can face roll pretty much anything in mp5-6 with the exception of reflects damage-- just need to slow down significantly when throwing damage at them.
> Also, anyone running keys in mp5 after 8pm EST hit me up. Just mention OCN in the invite.
> Drsky1#1348
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Drsky1-1348/hero/2441916
> Skill setup that is showing up now is for rolling through mp1 for xp.


Take on reflect damage elite's with Shadow Power - Gloom

I have no Life steal and Life on Hit but with just Gloom alone i can survive reflect elite's easy up to about MP7

This is my char and his skill set.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Take on reflect damage elite's with Shadow Power - Gloom
> I have no Life steal and Life on Hit but with just Gloom alone i can survive reflect elite's easy up to about MP7
> This is my char and his skill set.
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583


^^^best skill of the game^^^


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone else have trouble logging in? I downloaded a patch, and now it tells me to download a patch when I try to log in -.-


----------



## -SE7EN-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/273136341758402560Jay Wilson says PvP Blog coming soon.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/273136341758402560Jay Wilson says PvP Blog coming soon.


Yea seen this Sunday? Not sure.

I hate how they are to lazy for class balancing to make D3 an E-sport.


----------



## rationalthinking

How would you guys feel about a public OCN vent channel?

I'm thinking about making one of my vent server channels public or password protected just for D3 OCN players.


----------



## GrimNights

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/GrimNights-1460/hero/1541591

GrimNights #1460 if anyone want to play I am off and on, doing a mix of pargon, gold, and key runs


----------



## Nw0rb

Sent a few invites out to the people that posted in the last few pages.... you can find me in OCN TeamSpeak


----------



## Farih

So..... Where are all the EU gamers i can put on my friends list ?

ATM i only got 3 on me friends list and 1 of them is me mom lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Apparently patch 106 has hit and here is the link: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7924404

For the people who still play Wizard in this game, the good news is that you didn't get hit with yet another mysterious nerf.


----------



## computerparts

2 bug fixes....that's it?? They had to come out with a new patch just for 2 bug fixes?? I sense ninja nerfs already.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Apparently patch 106 has hit and here is the link: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7924404
> 
> For the people who still play *Wizard* in this game, the good news is that you *didn't get hit* with yet another *mysterious nerf*.


Thank god.


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Apparently patch 106 has hit and here is the link: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7924404
> For the people who still play Wizard in this game, the good news is that you didn't get hit with yet another mysterious nerf.


 Can we spoiler the notes?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Can we spoiler the notes?


Sure! Here you go!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Diablo III patch 1.0.6 is now live in the Americas. Check out the full patch notes below to learn about all the latest changes.
Important: Please note that you will not be prompted to download patch 1.0.6 until the patch is live in your home region. If you are logging in from a European or Asian client, you will need to wait for this patch to release in that region before it can be installed. Additionally, if your home region is the Americas, you will be unable to log into Europe or Asia using Global Play after patch 1.0.6 is live until those regions have also patched.

Diablo III Patch 1.0.6 - v.1.0.6.13300
The latest client patch notes can be found here.
Visit our Bug Report forum for a list of known issues.
General
We will soon begin limited testing on minor updates to Battle.net's communication and login functionality. Patch 1.0.6 includes some of the data for this testing, but please note that the changes will not be visible to players or impact your play experience in any way. For more information, please see this blog post.

Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that allowed players to bypass the one-second trade timer when exchanging items via the Trade window
Fixed an issue that caused the same item to occasionally drop for players using Threatening Shout with the Grim Harvest rune


----------



## gunslinger0077

Hey added a few people, my witch dr can do mp 2 maybe mp 3 with some help. Looking for more people to farm with and key farm gunslinger#1441


----------



## computerparts

nvm


----------



## BacsiLove

I just sold all my DH gears, playing a barb now.

Good or bad decision?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> I just sold all my DH gears, playing a barb now.
> Good or bad decision?


Rolling a barb is never a wrong decision in Barblo 3.


----------



## StaticFX

I like to see how high I can push my dh. New calamity put me at 211k dps (no SS) 60%crit c and 2.88 attacks per second. Love it. If I get a frenzy shrine it goes to 3.3 and 244k.


----------



## BacsiLove

Anyone wanna help me powerlevel from 35-60?

PM in game your price MisterRogers#1406


----------



## Phaelynar

20th hellfire ring rolled crit...3.5%, and the ring sucks.

Looks like I'm in for another 20 to make a good one


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> I just sold all my DH gears, playing a barb now.
> Good or bad decision?


rolled a dh couple days ago and its fun for the playstyle that i play

spike trap gloom melee range facetanking combo



this just dropped for me.. will id it tomorrow because i dont want to be depressed by the stats if they suck


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> I just sold all my DH gears, playing a barb now.
> Good or bad decision?
> 
> 
> 
> rolled a dh couple days ago and its fun for the playstyle that i play
> 
> spike trap gloom melee range facetanking combo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this just dropped for me.. *will id it tomorrow* because *i dont* want to be *depressed* by the stats if they *suck*
Click to expand...

lmao.. hahaha

Yea, I just finished leveling my 1st alt to 60 and a DH will be my next toon to level.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Anyone wanna help me powerlevel from 35-60?
> PM in game your price MisterRogers#1406


I'll add you when I get home from work today. I'm Flawlez#1220


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> rolled a dh couple days ago and its fun for the playstyle that i play
> spike trap gloom melee range facetanking combo
> 
> this just dropped for me.. will id it tomorrow because i dont want to be depressed by the stats if they suck


I feel ya. Found two different pieces to Immortal Kings lately with crap stat rolls.


----------



## Phaelynar

I just do mp0 or 1 xp runs with 300mf and Cains + Ruby + hellfire ring.

Still finding crap or nothing at all lately. Sun keeper does make everything all shiney and glowy though when you use WW.


----------



## Fr0sty

finally i'd the ceremonial knife and its deffinatly legit at 900+ dps 70 crit dmg 3% lifesteal and socket 190 int

+ i found some ik boots and natalya boots and a couple of troll legendaries in just 4 runs tonight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I feel ya. Found two different pieces to Immortal Kings lately with crap stat rolls.


the thing is .. it didnt roll badly at all.. its in the higher end spectrum of the roll







wich i was hoping it would


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finally i'd the ceremonial knife and its deffinatly legit at 900+ dps 70 crit dmg 3% lifesteal and socket 190 int
> + i found some ik boots and natalya boots and a couple of troll legendaries in just 4 runs tonight
> the thing is .. it didnt roll badly at all.. its in the higher end spectrum of the roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich i was hoping it would


Nice man! Looking on the auction house, over 900 dps socketed goes for 40 mil minimum, you got a nice roll! I found one last night too, 850 dps but crap random property, it's worth 300k. That's the roll of the dice though, found a really nice life steal Skorn yesterday and sold it real quick for 150 million.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Nice man! Looking on the auction house, over 900 dps socketed goes for 40 mil minimum, you got a nice roll! I found one last night too, 850 dps but crap random property, it's worth 300k. That's the roll of the dice though, found a really nice life steal Skorn yesterday and sold it real quick for 150 million.


yeah i know.. the roll i got is totally legit

but a lifesteal skorn would be way better tho.. not that i am complaining about having a legit weapon with lifesteal

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

my profile updated

ohh btw that thing of the deep is only for low monster level speed paragon farming only


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> I like to see how high I can push my dh. New calamity put me at 211k dps (no SS) 60%crit c and 2.88 attacks per second. Love it. If I get a frenzy shrine it goes to 3.3 and 244k.


Can you link your char ?
I would like to compare and see if i can get a nice idea to upgrade my own (202K dps) DH.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/6293852

Woot just got able to keep tempest rush up forever! lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> How would you guys feel about a public OCN vent channel?
> I'm thinking about making one of my vent server channels public or password protected just for D3 OCN players.


FYI, there are D3 channels in the OCN mumble server which are free to use. I asked to have those put in there prior to D3's release. The few times I've been in there, nobody has been in there.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*


Might even call for a triple facepalm.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Remember exploiting/botting is against the TOS of the game, thus it's against the rules here to talk about it. Please refrain from posting about it on OCN.


----------



## rationalthinking

Just got my Wizard unbuffed to 240K DPS









Missing a Mempo and Echoing Fury and would be past 300K I believe.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just got my Wizard unbuffed to 240K DPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missing a Mempo and Echoing Fury and would be past 300K I believe.


Could you link your profile? I am stuck around 160k unbuffed dps for archon, and it seems all upgrades are massive gold for little return. I think crit lacunas add maybe 5-6k dmg but they are 10s of millions. Crit mempo would be huge, but massive gold. I was considering a different MH wep with trium OH for the ele dmg, but I am not sure.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Nerdybeard-1621/hero/1028243


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Could you link your profile? I am stuck around 160k unbuffed dps for archon, and it seems all upgrades are massive gold for little return. I think crit lacunas add maybe 5-6k dmg but they are 10s of millions. Crit mempo would be huge, but massive gold. I was considering a different MH wep with trium OH for the ele dmg, but I am not sure.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Nerdybeard-1621/hero/1028243


when any possible upgrade would cost >50m, time to make another toon (or 2)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> when any possible upgrade would cost >50m, time to make another toon (or 2)


Or resign to having to save up 2-5x longer per upgrade :l. Hard part with that is not pissing your money away on dumb stuff xD.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> when any possible upgrade would cost >50m, time to make another toon (or 2)


Agreed! plvl4 WD and Barb, both geared enough to run mp1-2ish. WD gets handmedowns from the wiz in certain slots, and the barb has average gear for WW. But my main bread n butta is the Wiz =)


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Agreed! plvl4 WD and Barb, both geared enough to run mp1-2ish. WD gets handmedowns from the wiz in certain slots, and the barb has average gear for WW. But my main bread n butta is the Wiz =)


and don't forget the joy of your party having to wait while you switch toons because your other character has the 100% crit gem in their weapon, too cheap to spend 12m+ on new one for my other characters. got 3 of them sharing the emerald and inna's pants


----------



## jbobb

Anyone up to do some uber runs tonight? Preferably a group that can do high MP. I got 15 machines saved up. Probably won't use them all tonight, but should be able to use enough to get a few rings.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Anyone up to do some uber runs tonight? Preferably a group that can do high MP. I got 15 machines saved up. Probably won't use them all tonight, but should be able to use enough to get a few rings.


Ill run a few if you have a slot. Near 400k dps non skorn barb. Add me in game Fluid#1502


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Ill run a few if you have a slot. Near 400k dps non skorn barb. Add me in game Fluid#1502


OK, I'll add you when I get on. I will be on in about an hour if that is not too late (need to get kids to bed). You have any other friends that can do high MP? If not it is just me and you so far. Anyone else want to join in?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> when any possible upgrade would cost >50m, time to make another toon (or 2)


I'm definitely there but not giving up on my DH, just snagged a Dead Man's Legacy with 19% IAS and all the other stats I wanted for 55 million. I've been super lucky recently though and am still sitting on 300 million, not really sure what to upgrade.

If anyone feels like chiming in, here's where I'm at right now (it hasn't updated my Legacy yet, it's exactly like the one I have but with 19% IAS and a little more VIT):

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297

I'm thinking Witching Hour next but the ones I want would cost 100's of millions, so I may just wait until I can find a decent one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Spawne32

If any of you guys want to help out your local neighborhood lamptron rep, hit me up at [email protected] , i got a infernal machine i need to use, and i got 3 lvl 60+ characters with 50k+ dps. Shoot me a friend request.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> If any of you guys want to help out your local neighborhood lamptron rep, hit me up at [email protected] , i got a infernal machine i need to use, and i got 3 lvl 60+ characters with 50k+ dps. Shoot me a friend request.


Help out a Lamptron rep? Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I'm definitely there but not giving up on my DH, just snagged a Dead Man's Legacy with 19% IAS and all the other stats I wanted for 55 million. I've been super lucky recently though and am still sitting on 300 million, not really sure what to upgrade.
> If anyone feels like chiming in, here's where I'm at right now (it hasn't updated my Legacy yet, it's exactly like the one I have but with 19% IAS and a little more VIT):
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297
> I'm thinking Witching Hour next but the ones I want would cost 100's of millions, so I may just wait until I can find a decent one at a reasonable price.


andariel with the more fire dmg taken isnt a great idea..i'd look for attack speed in other slots if i were you

blackthornes pants on a dh? we have gloom ffs

life on hit is a useless stat for dh's.. just stick to lifesteal and gloom and up your vit a bit overtime but the rest is pretty sweet in my oppinion


----------



## criznit

I know this question has been asked over and over again, but which act is the best for farming equipment? I have decent/good gear but I want better (as everyone should). My main is a wizard.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I know this question has been asked over and over again, but which act is the best for farming equipment? I have decent/good gear but I want better (as everyone should). My main is a wizard.


once you engage monster power each acts have the same loot % as act 3 .. so if you love act 1 do mp1 act 1


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> once you engage monster power each acts have the same loot % as act 3 .. so if you love act 1 do mp1 act 1


Even with pretty good gear mp3 is easy solo. just stock up your follower


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> once you engage monster power each acts have the same loot % as act 3 .. so if you love act 1 do mp1 act 1


Thank you!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Even with pretty good gear mp3 is easy solo. just stock up your follower


i find more stuff in act 3 mp0 then mp3.. for the simple reason that its easier to stack up the runs

if you dont find stuff in one run do another.. and dont do full runs unless you keep finding set items and legendaries often in one run

so this is why lower monster level is better to farm for both paragon and item


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Anyone up to do some uber runs tonight? Preferably a group that can do high MP. I got 15 machines saved up. Probably won't use them all tonight, but should be able to use enough to get a few rings.


Its my understanding mp level does not affect the uber bosses when looking for organs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i find more stuff in act 3 mp0 then mp3.. for the simple reason that its easier to stack up the runs
> if you dont find stuff in one run do another.. and dont do full runs unless you keep finding set items and legendaries often in one run
> so this is why lower monster level is better to farm for both paragon and item


This.

Its quantity over quality here. You'll have more chance for drop over time, grab more gold, and gain more experience if you do lower mp runs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Its my understanding mp level does not affect the uber bosses when looking for organs.
> .


Exact opposite. You have 100% chance for a drop on MP10


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Exact opposite. You have 100% chance for a drop on MP10


So what happened here on his run on Them and Rakanoth MP10?






Or here?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> So what happened here on his run on Them and Rakanoth MP10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or here?


Neither person had 5 NV stacks.

Keys from the Keywarden and organs from Uber bosses only have a chance to drop if you have 5 NV stacks.

I farm MP9 and 10 regularly now, though I can't solo it.


----------



## js593

Nailed 60 with my DH, went from doing 5K dps, to around 100K burst around 70K steady.

Add Js593 if you wanna play.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Nailed 60 with my DH, went from doing 5K dps, to around 100K burst around 70K steady.
> Add Js593 if you wanna play.


Need your full battle tag. Js593# and the 4 numbers.

And doh didn't see they didn't have 5 stacks.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Need your full battle tag. Js593# and the 4 numbers.
> And doh didn't see they didn't have 5 stacks.


SOn of a.... Will let you know when i get home. Its somehting around the 197X number range.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> when any possible upgrade would cost >50m, time to make another toon (or 2)


Ah! Just saw you here. I happened to already have you on my friends list on D3 from before


----------



## jbobb

Just found this. Worth much? I haven't found anything good for a while now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah man that's worth tons lol


----------



## That Guy

I'm a little jelly of that ring.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just found this. Worth much? I haven't found anything good for a while now.


Really nice find there, I think you're going to be set for a while. I only see a few with 5 crit chance and they range from 500m to 1b+.







And yes I'm a little jelly, most I've sold anything for was 50m lol.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Really nice find there, I think you're going to be set for a while. I only see a few with 5 crit chance and they range from 500m to 1b+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I'm a little jelly, most I've sold anything for was 50m lol.


Oh, wow. I knew it was worth something, but didn't think that much..lol. Now to sell for gold or money? There are no Nat's reflection on the RMAH with 5 crit chance and above 30% crit damage. Closest one is 5.5 crit and 22% crit damage.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just found this. Worth much? I haven't found anything good for a while now.


That's worth at least 400 mil just for the triple threat rolls *IAS/CC/CDMG

You could definitely get money for it on the RMAH, though I'm not sure as to how much. Logic would imply you should see how much gold $250 buys, then look at people's evaluation of it and translate that to $.

I also found a 500mil ring a few hours ago, currently trying to find a buyer offering what I want, I have some offers already.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Oh, wow. I knew it was worth something, but didn't think that much..lol. Now to sell for gold or money? There are no Nat's reflection on the RMAH with 5 crit chance and above 30% crit damage. Closest one is 5.5 crit and 22% crit damage.


I advise you to sell in the RMAH, use part of the funds to buy enough gold to gear your characters, and keep the rest for other stuff.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Oh, wow. I knew it was worth something, but didn't think that much..lol. Now to sell for gold or money? There are no Nat's reflection on the RMAH with 5 crit chance and above 30% crit damage. Closest one is 5.5 crit and 22% crit damage.


You might want to double check the math but I think if it's going to sell for more then 700m you would be better off selling it on the GAH. If you sell it on the RMAH for $250 then take out blizz's 15% you get $212 which will buy you roughly 570m in gold at the current .37 per mill.

If you sell it on the GAH for 700m you will get back about 600m after the 15% cut. Then you could always sell off some gold on RMAH but of course blizz will get their cut of that to. Really it all depends on how much you sell it for and how much gold / cash you want to get out of it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> You might want to double check the math but I think if it's going to sell for more then 700m you would be better off selling it on the GAH. If you sell it on the RMAH for $250 then take out blizz's 15% you get $212 which will buy you roughly 570m in gold at the current .37 per mill.
> If you sell it on the GAH for 700m you will get back about 600m after the 15% cut. Then you could always sell off some gold on RMAH but of course blizz will get their cut of that to. Really it all depends on how much you sell it for and how much gold / cash you want to get out of it.


RMAH: ($250-$1)-15% =*$211*

GAH: 700m - 15% = 595m
595m x .37 = $220
$220 - 15% = $187
$187 -15% = *$159*

If you wanted some in game money too, you could use that extra $52 to buy 140m gold.


----------



## -SE7EN-

you could always try and sell it on a 3rd party site, perhaps d2jsp, and ask for a moderator to make it happen (not sure their terms or whatnot, just hear it is a pretty trusted site) to bypass giving Blizzard so much tax.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> You might want to double check the math but I think if it's going to sell for more then 700m you would be better off selling it on the GAH. If you sell it on the RMAH for $250 then take out blizz's 15% you get $212 which will buy you roughly 570m in gold at the current .37 per mill.
> If you sell it on the GAH for 700m you will get back about 600m after the 15% cut. Then you could always sell off some gold on RMAH but of course blizz will get their cut of that to. Really it all depends on how much you sell it for and how much gold / cash you want to get out of it.


If you're just going to buy gold you can sell for $250 and get $249 into your battlenet balance... the 15% fee is only if you go to paypal.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> RMAH: ($250-$1)-15% =*$211*
> GAH: 700m - 15% = 595m
> 595m x .37 = $220
> $220 - 15% = $187
> $187 -15% = *$159*
> If you wanted some in game money too, you could use that extra $52 to buy 140m gold.


I see where I went wrong, I was just thinking there was only the 15% cut by blizz for selling gold. I didn't realize until I actually looked on the RMAH that there are 2 15% cuts.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> andariel with the more fire dmg taken isnt a great idea..i'd look for attack speed in other slots if i were you
> blackthornes pants on a dh? we have gloom ffs
> life on hit is a useless stat for dh's.. just stick to lifesteal and gloom and up your vit a bit overtime but the rest is pretty sweet in my oppinion


Life on hit is definitely not "useless". I use Shadow Power apparently a LOT less than other DHs, as I don't even have a need for Gloom OR preparation, for that matter (with my current setup). I can sit in MP5 surrounded by phasebeasts and not have a problem. I guess if all you play is low MP it'd be useless, but I personally find it boring after a while and I sometimes like to have a challenge, so I'll go to MP5+ and enjoy myself. I am not bothered by the fact that I'm not getting the best experience or loot possible, as I am not competing with anyone and play the game to have fun. A lot of people seem to forget that.

That being said, I'm going to ditch my life steal Manticore and get a high damage (~1300 dps) Manticore with no leech, and I'll finally switch to gloom. I think it's hilarious though how people get a thought in their head that "this is THE way to do it" while other people do something different and survive just the same.









You're exactly right about the VIT, however, and it's something I've been trying to work in. As far as the Andariel's goes, I feel it has the best DPS and other stats, with only a crit Mempo ($$$$$$$$) being better. The 10% more fire damage taken is rather insignificant, when it comes down to it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Sell item on Gold AH- 15% fee
Sell item on RMAH and deposit to Blizz balance- Flat $1 fee
Sell item on RMAH and deposit to paypal- $1 fee + 15% fee
Sell gold on RMAH, to Blizz balance- 15% fee
Sell gold on RMAH to paypal- 15% fee, plus another 15% fee


----------



## js593

js593#1965


----------



## OCcomet

Any idea if this is worth anything? Or should I just use it as an off hand (since I'm trying to spec a ww barb)


----------



## ssgtnubb

Vend that, way to low dps for a ww build, way to low, the remainder stats aren't worth anything, only good area is the socket and the crit.


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Vend that, way to low dps for a ww build, way to low, the remainder stats aren't worth anything, only good area is the socket and the crit.


I meant as an off hand, since the AS is decent, or does the off hand weapon damage also count for ww?


----------



## -SE7EN-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/274674927049768960No PvP specific gear for d3.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> I meant as an off hand, since the AS is decent, or does the off hand weapon damage also count for ww?


The vit and crit dmg are nice but you really want some LoH or LS (depending on DPS) on your offhand.


----------



## Spawne32

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spawne32-1566/hero/2511496


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/274674927049768960No PvP specific gear for d3.


Almost any PvP news is good news at this point.

So what are ppl thinking, sometime in January we see PvP drop?


----------



## Phaelynar

Sometimes the AH makes no sense. IK chest I was bidding on shot up to nearly 500m in the last minute. Meanwhile another IK chest is on the ah at 400m buyout with 10 less str and 13 more vit. Can't fix stupid I guess.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Sometimes the AH makes no sense. IK chest I was bidding on shot up to nearly 500m in the last minute. Meanwhile another IK chest is on the ah at 400m buyout with 10 less str and 13 more vit. Can't fix stupid I guess.


Or he has so much gold he doesn't care.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Or he has so much gold he doesn't care.


Need two people to hit the high bid though... lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Need two people to hit the high bid though... lol


There are crap tons of botters out there with bazillions of gold.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Life on hit is definitely not "useless". I use Shadow Power apparently a LOT less than other DHs, as I don't even have a need for Gloom OR preparation, for that matter (with my current setup). I can sit in MP5 surrounded by phasebeasts and not have a problem. I guess if all you play is low MP it'd be useless, but I personally find it boring after a while and I sometimes like to have a challenge, so I'll go to MP5+ and enjoy myself. I am not bothered by the fact that I'm not getting the best experience or loot possible, as I am not competing with anyone and play the game to have fun. A lot of people seem to forget that.
> That being said, I'm going to ditch my life steal Manticore and get a high damage (~1300 dps) Manticore with no leech, and I'll finally switch to gloom. I think it's hilarious though how people get a thought in their head that "this is THE way to do it" while other people do something different and survive just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're exactly right about the VIT, however, and it's something I've been trying to work in. As far as the Andariel's goes, I feel it has the best DPS and other stats, with only a crit Mempo ($$$$$$$$) being better. The 10% more fire damage taken is rather insignificant, when it comes down to it.


past a certain dps life on hit cannot keep you alive as well as lifesteal. it is a fact

and gloom provides alot of lifesteal

and if you like taking more fire dmg from occultist or whatever then be my guest

and phasebeast in mp5 arent that tough,they just have a bit more hp then mp0 for my dh that's all and my spike trap build allows me to sit in melee range and spam bola shots till they die


----------



## js593

K, I don't get this game. I've been playing since its release date, and have only had 2 Legendary drops. They both suck. All the rest have been given to me

Right now with my gear, i don't have any serious issues, i do 200K burst DPS with my DH. But for some reason my drops are absolute ****.

Any advice for better drops?

Thanks


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> K, I don't get this game. I've been playing since its release date, and have only had 2 Legendary drops. They both suck. All the rest have been given to me
> Right now with my gear, i don't have any serious issues, i do 200K burst DPS with my DH. But for some reason my drops are absolute ****.
> Any advice for better drops?
> Thanks


farm more


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> K, I don't get this game. I've been playing since its release date, and have only had 2 Legendary drops. They both suck. All the rest have been given to me
> Right now with my gear, i don't have any serious issues, i do 200K burst DPS with my DH. But for some reason my drops are absolute ****.
> Any advice for better drops?
> Thanks


Farm Act 3 MP1 as fast as you can, over and over. Start with Battlemounts, which should now be good for about 4-5 elite packs usually. There are also usually 3-4 more in Stonefort where the Keywarden is. After that TP home and go to Keep until you hit the waypoint right in front of where Ghom usually is and take that to Tower. Due to the huge gaping chasm between crap loot and good loot, the game is not quality farming, but quantity farming. Basically, you want to go as fast as you can and have the game drop as many loot as it can. Remember, once MP is enabled, all monsters are scaled up. This means 5 MP1 runs is better than 1 MP5 run, which for my CM wiz, use to take roughly the same, but MP1 runs were much more rewarding.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Farm Act 3 MP1 as fast as you can, over and over. Start with Battlemounts, which should now be good for about 4-5 elite packs usually. There are also usually 3-4 more in Stonefort where the Keywarden is. After that TP home and go to Keep until you hit the waypoint right in front of where Ghom usually is and take that to Tower. Due to the huge gaping chasm between crap loot and good loot, the game is not quality farming, but quantity farming. Basically, you want to go as fast as you can and have the game drop as many loot as it can. Remember, once MP is enabled, all monsters are scaled up. This means 5 MP1 runs is better than 1 MP5 run, which for my CM wiz, use to take roughly the same, but MP1 runs were much more rewarding.


Good to know, thanks!

As for the other comment, Ive been farming for about 3-4 months now on and off. Making sure i always have my stacks... but never get ****.

Funny how my first Legendary was at level 15ish on my first char.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Farm Act 3 MP1 as fast as you can, over and over. Start with Battlemounts, which should now be good for about 4-5 elite packs usually. There are also usually 3-4 more in Stonefort where the Keywarden is. After that TP home and go to Keep until you hit the waypoint right in front of where Ghom usually is and take that to Tower. Due to the huge gaping chasm between crap loot and good loot, the game is not quality farming, but quantity farming. Basically, you want to go as fast as you can and have the game drop as many loot as it can. Remember, once MP is enabled, all monsters are scaled up. This means 5 MP1 runs is better than 1 MP5 run, which for my CM wiz, use to take roughly the same, but MP1 runs were much more rewarding.


mp only makes all acts behaves the same as act 3 in terms of loot table

so for someone that wants to find loads of stuff fast i'd suggest doing keeps depts 3,2 until you have 5 stacks then areat crater lvl 1 till azmo as fast as you can in mp0.. rinse and repeat as often as possible and you will get good loot.. but having high paragon does help alot


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mp only makes all acts behaves the same as act 3 in terms of loot table
> so for someone that wants to find loads of stuff fast i'd suggest doing keeps depts 3,2 until you have 5 stacks then areat crater lvl 1 till azmo as fast as you can in mp0.. rinse and repeat as often as possible and you will get good loot.. but having high paragon does help alot


In my previous experiences, MP1 was more worthwhile because of the additional MP benefits that you do not have in MP0 and enemies die almost just as fast. You also get bonuses to +xp, mf, and gf as well. As something changed to make MP0 a better run?


----------



## js593

Yeah, im only Paragon LV 5 on my DH (which is the high powered one right now)

Too bad they blew away Paragon +damage on one of the patches.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Yeah, im only Paragon LV 5 on my DH (which is the high powered one right now)
> Too bad they blew away Paragon +damage on one of the patches.


you will usually start seeing the big increase in good drops at paragon 25 or so. also, don't worry about what specific number MP you run. Find a good spot where you can 1, maybe 2 shot everything and run that. What MP is best for farming depends on YOUR skillset and YOUR dps. if you can 1 shot everything in MP5, why do MP2 (it won't really be any faster, except for elite fights) and the couple of minutes saved won't really be worth the loss of GF/MF, especially if you are not running a lot (like logging in, doing a run or two, and logging out). Even though the acts do give the same drop rate now, I will agree with everyone else that A3 is the best for farming, due to the sheer number of elites. Do a big run, and just go anywhere there is going to be at least 2 elites in a small-ish area.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you will usually start seeing the big increase in good drops at paragon 25 or so. also, don't worry about what specific number MP you run. Find a good spot where you can 1, maybe 2 shot everything and run that. What MP is best for farming depends on YOUR skillset and YOUR dps. if you can 1 shot everything in MP5, why do MP2 (it won't really be any faster, except for elite fights) and the couple of minutes saved won't really be worth the loss of GF/MF, especially if you are not running a lot (like logging in, doing a run or two, and logging out). Even though the acts do give the same drop rate now, I will agree with everyone else that A3 is the best for farming, due to the sheer number of elites. Do a big run, and just go anywhere there is going to be at least 2 elites in a small-ish area.


This may be a problem... Im not able to one or even 2 shot things in MP0. I just smoked azmodan last night (2nd time a charm), but it was nowhere near "easy"

All my gear was given to me, and according to my charts and damage points, im pushing ALOT. With traps, they normally crit for 150-200K depending on enemy type. Burst shots are anywhere between 100-110K per hit, and about 70K steady. I think this is going to be an issue even in MP2


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> RMAH: ($250-$1)-15% =*$211*
> GAH: 700m - 15% = 595m
> 595m x .37 = $220
> $220 - 15% = $187
> $187 -15% = *$159*
> If you wanted some in game money too, you could use that extra $52 to buy 140m gold.


So basically I would need to sell for 900m-1b+ gold in order to make more money selling the gold compared to just selling for money straight out. That being said if I can get $250 for it or that much gold and gold does not drop in price. But could make more if gold goes up. What are your thoughts on gold prices.....think they will still slowly drop more or could they go up? Might check out d2jsp to see how that works.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> So basically I would need to sell for 900m-1b+ gold in order to make more money selling the gold compared to just selling for money straight out. That being said if I can get $250 for it or that much gold and gold does not drop in price. But could make more if gold goes up. What are your thoughts on gold prices.....think they will still slowly drop more or could they go up? Might check out d2jsp to see how that works.


It really depends on how serious Blizzard is about banning bots.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> This may be a problem... Im not able to one or even 2 shot things in MP0. I just smoked azmodan last night (2nd time a charm), but it was nowhere near "easy"
> All my gear was given to me, and according to my charts and damage points, im pushing ALOT. With traps, they normally crit for 150-200K depending on enemy type. Burst shots are anywhere between 100-110K per hit, and about 70K steady. I think this is going to be an issue even in MP2


care to post your profile? my dh runs ~130k dps and does ok on mp2, and my WD can farm mp4 with <90k dps. maybe some different skill sets would help you out, maybe not. only other option is going to be higher dps, and then it's just a matter of 'farm more' as someone had previously stated. paragon 5 is really not a lot of time invested, and for someone without a higher mp character to toss them gear, it is okay to be doing mp1 right now. Find the parts of the game you like the most and try to enjoy yourself as much as possible while playing so it doesn't seem to be just a big monotony (which it is). It is not uncommon for low paragon levels to not get good drops.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really depends on how serious Blizzard is about banning bots.


Ya, have to wait and see I guess. I posted price check on d2jps to see responses. Got one reply so far. Guy said no idea on price, but I want it and to let him know when I settle on a price. Does that site only sell for gold and not money?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Ya, have to wait and see I guess. I posted price check on d2jps to see responses. Got one reply so far. Guy said no idea on price, but I want it and to let him know when I settle on a price. Does that site only sell for gold and not money?


Dunno honestly. I have never paid real money for any Diablo game. In D2, I traded frequently to get gear for various builds, but I never flat out bought anything. In D3, it has been only the GAH.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Ya, have to wait and see I guess. I posted price check on d2jps to see responses. Got one reply so far. Guy said no idea on price, but I want it and to let him know when I settle on a price. Does that site only sell for gold and not money?


Yeah trades for money are illegal on JSP. It can be a good way to sell high value items, since there's no fee.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> care to post your profile? my dh runs ~130k dps and does ok on mp2, and my WD can farm mp4 with <90k dps. maybe some different skill sets would help you out, maybe not. only other option is going to be higher dps, and then it's just a matter of 'farm more' as someone had previously stated. paragon 5 is really not a lot of time invested, and for someone without a higher mp character to toss them gear, it is okay to be doing mp1 right now. Find the parts of the game you like the most and try to enjoy yourself as much as possible while playing so it doesn't seem to be just a big monotony (which it is). It is not uncommon for low paragon levels to not get good drops.


Here ya go.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Js593-1965/hero/18028290


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Here ya go.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Js593-1965/hero/18028290


taking off SharpShooter (as it is not very useful in-game, more of a way to boost your sheet dps), you have less than 60k dps. this is probably your biggest issue, as a good percentage of the time, you are shooting for ~60k, not the 100k+ it shows you. How are you on gold? there is soo many items on your equipment list that could be upgraded for less than a mill. what are your goals for your character (tank dh, or dps?) as that will greatly influence any advice that should be really given to you. DPS is going to be the most efficient for farming, and yield you the most long run benefits, but if you are trying to be a tank, then go for it.. keep a bare minimum of the defensive stats you are willing to have (vit, res-all, phys resist) and work on dps after that.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> taking off SharpShooter (as it is not very useful in-game, more of a way to boost your sheet dps), you have less than 60k dps. this is probably your biggest issue, as a good percentage of the time, you are shooting for ~60k, not the 100k+ it shows you. How are you on gold? there is soo many items on your equipment list that could be upgraded for less than a mill. what are your goals for your character (tank dh, or dps?) as that will greatly influence any advice that should be really given to you. DPS is going to be the most efficient for farming, and yield you the most long run benefits, but if you are trying to be a tank, then go for it.. keep a bare minimum of the defensive stats you are willing to have (vit, res-all, phys resist) and work on dps after that.


Mostly as pushing DPS, but i do alot of Solo. Yes, i know the stuff is garbage for the most part. I normally get one shotted my alot of magical dudes on MP0, so MP2 will probably rape me.
That being said, i only have 1.4Mil gold....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In my previous experiences, MP1 was more worthwhile because of the additional MP benefits that you do not have in MP0 and enemies die almost just as fast. You also get bonuses to +xp, mf, and gf as well. As something changed to make MP0 a better run?


wich benefit would those be?

added magic find? 25% more.. sounds great .. but that 25% doesnt do a difference in loot compared to the amount of time it takes to kill a mob

and the bonus xp is nothing compared to how fast you can melt mobs in mp0.. so nuking more mobs faster = better xp and more loot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> This may be a problem... Im not able to one or even 2 shot things in MP0. I just smoked azmodan last night (2nd time a charm), but it was nowhere near "easy"
> All my gear was given to me, and according to my charts and damage points, im pushing ALOT. With traps, they normally crit for 150-200K depending on enemy type. Burst shots are anywhere between 100-110K per hit, and about 70K steady. I think this is going to be an issue even in MP2


then do act 3 mp0 and just hold steady and do as best as you can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> care to post your profile? my dh runs ~130k dps and does ok on mp2, and my WD can farm mp4 with <90k dps. maybe some different skill sets would help you out, maybe not. only other option is going to be higher dps, and then it's just a matter of 'farm more' as someone had previously stated. paragon 5 is really not a lot of time invested, and for someone without a higher mp character to toss them gear, it is okay to be doing mp1 right now. Find the parts of the game you like the most and try to enjoy yourself as much as possible while playing so it doesn't seem to be just a big monotony (which it is). It is not uncommon for low paragon levels to not get good drops.


exactly.. i started to get good loot around paragon 20 or so


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wich benefit would those be?
> added magic find? 25% more.. sounds great .. but that 25% doesnt do a difference in loot compared to the amount of time it takes to kill a mob
> and the bonus xp is nothing compared to how fast you can melt mobs in mp0.. so nuking more mobs faster = better xp and more loot


Here is the thing, running MP1 for me felt as fast as running MP0 with my 92k DPS CM wizard. Was the MP0 run noticeably faster than MP1 for you?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Mostly as pushing DPS, but i do alot of Solo. Yes, i know the stuff is garbage for the most part. I normally get one shotted my alot of magical dudes on MP0, so MP2 will probably rape me.
> That being said, i only have 1.4Mil gold....


then here is my advice, probably going to be mostly what others will suggest to you also. get rid of the LoH, not very useful for a ranged class (except special situautions) and get soemthing with a socket it in (filled with the highest crit dmg gem you can afford). shadow power/gloom is almost a must, and can be the replacement for the LoH on your weapon. Lose Sharpshooter as soon as you can, maybe for NightStalker (to help with shadow power) or even Perfectionist until you can survive better. I would go for, on average, 500res-all, a little bit of extra phys res, and ~30k HP to start with, and slowly lose some of it for DPS when you feel you're ready. Once you're at 100k unbuffed dps or so, you can start facetanking lower mp mobs with gloom up. Rapid fire is mediocre at best, elemental/ball lightning seems to be the preferred, I use multishot/fireatwill for lower mps, and I've seen some with real high dps go straight for cluser/bombs or bear. I would consider 'echoing blast' instead of 'scatter' and vault instead of smokescreen if using gloom - the lower cost will be to get you away from frozen/arcane quickly, and out of jailer (with a lower cost than ss) and gloom for all else. Just suggestions, hope this helps.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just found this. Worth much? I haven't found anything good for a while now.


Aaaaaughhhhh want it!! That bad boy is 100's of millions. Grats. If u have a dh, don't sell it.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Aaaaaughhhhh want it!! That bad boy is 100's of millions. Grats. If u have a dh, don't sell it.


I got a Dh with a badass attitude that dies lol. Care to donate? rofl jk


----------



## PolishNProud

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Polaco-1201/hero/9767883

What is the next thing I should upgrade? Unfortunately I'm pretty low on gold right now (1.5-2mil)


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Polaco-1201/hero/9767883
> What is the next thing I should upgrade? Unfortunately I'm pretty low on gold right now (1.5-2mil)


would always start by getting a socket in that weapon and as big of an emerald as you can afford/craft.
edit. you could easily do without the 100 vit blackthorne bonus, and grab a very cheap inna's belt and save up for some inna pants.

those would be the bigger upgrades. the jewelry is pretty low spec.. definitely would go damage > LoH (unless a tank spec)


----------



## PolishNProud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> would always start by getting a socket in that weapon and as big of an emerald as you can afford/craft.
> edit. you could easily do without the 100 vit blackthorne bonus, and grab a very cheap inna's belt and save up for some inna pants.
> those would be the bigger upgrades. the jewelry is pretty low spec.. definitely would go damage > LoH (unless a tank spec)


Definitely not tanking... Jewelry is waaay too expensive to upgrade via AH ... so i wear only what i find.
I've figured that Inna's set would make more sense. How much would i have to save up to get a a decent belt and pants ?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*
> 
> Definitely not tanking... Jewelry is waaay too expensive to upgrade via AH ... so i wear only what i find.
> I've figured that Inna's set would make more sense. How much would i have to save up to get a a decent belt and pants ?


Your shoulders are the weakest point right now. I see you have very little resists. I would focus on trying to pickup some pieces with All Resist that you won't have to sacrifice much dps. Losing some Vitality in favor of Resists or even higher armor is almost always worth it. Once you reach ~40K Vitality, even 35K for DH and Wiz, its not nearly as beneficial as gaining more resistances and armor. As always DPS should be your priority though.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Aaaaaughhhhh want it!! That bad boy is 100's of millions. Grats. If u have a dh, don't sell it.


YESSS SELL IT!!! A dude me and se7en play wit found the #1nats ring in the world not too long ago. 77 res all 45% CD wit same CC and IAS with about 80~90 dex. Last I talked to him the current offer was 3.8 BILLION gold on the 3rd party site.

You could sell yours, which isn't all too different, for about a billion gold or a tad more. Guarantee someone will pay it. Then, you can sell the gold on RMAH and make bank... OR, if you have a DH or just want a nats ring for monk or wiz... then go buy a 300 mil ring and then either sell the rest of the gold to make some money... or just be set for the rest of the time you play the game.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> YESSS SELL IT!!! A dude me and se7en play wit found the #1nats ring in the world not too long ago. 77 res all 45% CD wit same CC and IAS with about 80~90 dex. Last I talked to him the current offer was 3.8 BILLION gold on the 3rd party site.
> You could sell yours, which isn't all too different, for about a billion gold or a tad more. Guarantee someone will pay it. Then, you can sell the gold on RMAH and make bank... OR, if you have a DH or just want a nats ring for monk or wiz... then go buy a 300 mil ring and then either sell the rest of the gold to make some money... or just be set for the rest of the time you play the game.


I'm always worried about those 3rd party sites though. Wouldn't want to get scammed on something like this. I posted a price check on the d2jsp site, but not any real replies yet. One person that posted with something said 30M...lol. People on the D3 forums are telling me it is easily worth over 1b. I just hate the 15% cut Bliz takes. Then another 2 cuts for selling the gold. Still, it is money I never had before.









Only character I have played so far was WD, so it doesn't help me. I have so much time and gold invested in my WD now that I want to keep playing him.


----------



## Crazy9000

JSP isn't that great for price checks from what I've seen, people usually ignore those topics. Just make a sale topic asking for bids and bump it as often as you're allowed to... if you don't see anything you like, you can throw it up on the game AH still.

The key to a high value item like that is to take your time selling it. Not many people have that kind of gold sitting around, so you have to wait for one to see your item.


----------



## js593

Snagged some Natalyas stuff, and a CHEAP WF. 90K for a WF of this magnitude was CHEAP. Hopefully ill see a small bit of improvement with this.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Snagged some Natalyas stuff, and a CHEAP WF. 90K for a WF of this magnitude was CHEAP. Hopefully ill see a small bit of improvement with this.


Its better to have the ice crossbow on your scoundrel, forget its name. Windfury is pretty useless on him esp if you use trap builds.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolishNProud*
> 
> Definitely not tanking... Jewelry is waaay too expensive to upgrade via AH ... so i wear only what i find.
> I've figured that Inna's set would make more sense. How much would i have to save up to get a a decent belt and pants ?


the pants, last time I checked, were several mill (about 8ish i think) but the belt is <1m and comes with %elemental and a small bit of crit chance. a good hold over til you have millllllioooons for a witching hour


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Its better to have the ice crossbow on your scoundrel, forget its name. Windfury is pretty useless on him esp if you use trap builds.


WF was for me... not my follower.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> WF was for me... not my follower.


Well on the bright side you only wasted 90k.

Stick with a 2h crossbows until you understand how the game works. Physical is best but it doesnt really matter at your level.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Well on the bright side you only wasted 90k.
> Stick with a 2h crossbows until you understand how the game works. Physical is best but it doesnt really matter at your level.


Funny how you say that, when i push 5K more damage then the wep i had. Which had intel and STR as its main. with no adtl other beneficial stats.....


----------



## kremtok

This just dropped for me:



It seems pretty good, but why does it have an extra property? Shouldn't this have only 6, not 7?


----------



## Wankerfx

Any takers on this? c/o is 100m


----------



## JadedFloridian

Just bought a 1284 DPS double socketed Manticore for 350 million on impulse, the bulk of my money. It has 96% CD so I just had to have it, it's a nice damage boost and something I'll have for a long time.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Just bought a 1284 DPS double socketed Manticore for 350 million on impulse, the bulk of my money. It has 96% CD so I just had to have it, it's a nice damage boost and something I'll have for a long time.


Nice deal I just sold a 2soc Manticore 1230 dps/84% crit, for $200.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*
> 
> Nice deal I just sold a 2soc Manticore 1230 dps/84% crit, for $200.


Woah, did that one have Dex? Mine just has Int..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is the thing, running MP1 for me felt as fast as running MP0 with my 92k DPS CM wizard. Was the MP0 run noticeably faster than MP1 for you?


on my wd yes.. but i dont play bellow mp3 or mp4 with my cm wiz

so i wouldnt know


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Funny how you say that, when i push 5K more damage then the wep i had. Which had intel and STR as its main. with no adtl other beneficial stats.....


Oh I see.... well in that case...


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> then here is my advice, probably going to be mostly what others will suggest to you also. get rid of the LoH, not very useful for a ranged class (except special situautions) and get soemthing with a socket it in (filled with the highest crit dmg gem you can afford). shadow power/gloom is almost a must, and can be the replacement for the LoH on your weapon. Lose Sharpshooter as soon as you can, maybe for NightStalker (to help with shadow power) or even Perfectionist until you can survive better. I would go for, on average, 500res-all, a little bit of extra phys res, and ~30k HP to start with, and slowly lose some of it for DPS when you feel you're ready. Once you're at 100k unbuffed dps or so, you can start facetanking lower mp mobs with gloom up. Rapid fire is mediocre at best, elemental/ball lightning seems to be the preferred, I use multishot/fireatwill for lower mps, and I've seen some with real high dps go straight for cluser/bombs or bear. I would consider 'echoing blast' instead of 'scatter' and vault instead of smokescreen if using gloom - the lower cost will be to get you away from frozen/arcane quickly, and out of jailer (with a lower cost than ss) and gloom for all else. Just suggestions, hope this helps.


I was toying with echoing blast as an alternative to CA/LfB - it's pretty insane how much you leech with gloom (and I only have 100K dps, no Steady or ShSh). And obv, echoing blast in say doorways of Keeps, chokepoints is pretty ludicrous in Act3 haha. Of course I would ONLY consider this for key-running MP levels (i.e. MP6 or higher). I feel like if you're doing something less, mine as well just do MP0 or 1 using BoL or MS as you suggested to do runs quickly.

I have about 350/3500 (res all and armor) and without perfectionist it already feels plenty actually, but I have 2K regen and 40K HP backing that up haha. Not sure how popular regen is with most DHs, but to me it is additive to your armor and scales incredibly well, providing the biggest quality of life boost compare to most other defensive mods.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> JSP isn't that great for price checks from what I've seen, people usually ignore those topics. Just make a sale topic asking for bids and bump it as often as you're allowed to... if you don't see anything you like, you can throw it up on the game AH still.
> The key to a high value item like that is to take your time selling it. Not many people have that kind of gold sitting around, so you have to wait for one to see your item.


Just posted it in the sale section on jsp about an hour ago to take offers. I did post that I may not sell if not satisfied with offers. Current offer is 350 mil right now so we will see how high this can go.

EDIT: Actually guy that is offering 350mil said he would give me all his gold (700m) if I sell it to him tonight. Still do not want to rush though. I think I can get more for it if I wait it out.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just posted it in the sale section on jsp about an hour ago to take offers. I did post that I may not sell if not satisfied with offers. Current offer is 350 mil right now so we will see how high this can go.
> EDIT: Actually guy that is offering 350mil said he would give me all his gold (700m) if I sell it to him tonight. Still do not want to rush though. I think I can get more for it if I wait it out.


I can't see any item in d3 being worth that much gold, why not just sell it in the RMAH for real money and be done with it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I can't see any item in d3 being worth that much gold, why not just sell it in the RMAH for real money and be done with it?


RMAH maxes at $250. Gold at around .30/mill means $250 is around 750 million gold... So if his item is worth a billion, he's getting cut out of 25% of the value.

If you plan on cashing out to paypal either way though, you may as well just take it and eat blizz's 15% fee to paypal.


----------



## jbobb

Man I found a lot of stuff today. Was just doing key runs in Act 2 on MP4 and 5 and found at least 1 legendary or set item every run. Mostly crap, but did find this. Should be worth something for a Monk.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> This just dropped for me:
> 
> It seems pretty good, but why does it have an extra property? Shouldn't this have only 6, not 7?


dex/vit combo roll and thorns dmg were your random rolls

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/vile-ward


----------



## MRoFlare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I can't see any item in d3 being worth that much gold, why not just sell it in the RMAH for real money and be done with it?


I recently found a Natalya's Ring and sold BIN for 4.5B gold, best way to sell anything that has large numbers is to sell in different diablo forums. Just be aware of scams and item swaps


----------



## Phaelynar

If anyone finds a high armor and high str/vit (180/240+) Immortal King's Eternal Reign let me know.

I've missed several of them by a few million gold, that would've been 60 million cheaper outside the AH with 15% fees factored in.

Have up to 550m for the right one.


----------



## BacsiLove

Does MP effect the quality of the gears? I'm not talking about drop rates. I'm talking about the stats when it is identified.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Does MP effect the quality of the gears? I'm not talking about drop rates. I'm talking about the stats when it is identified.


No. You just get more, so have a higher chance of good item due to quantity.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Does MP effect the quality of the gears? I'm not talking about drop rates. I'm talking about the stats when it is identified.


MP levels provide bonus MF which many say affect quality. Whether or not that is actually true is uncertain as the dev team keeps that sort of information close to the vest.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRoFlare*
> 
> I recently found a Natalya's Ring and sold BIN for 4.5B gold, best way to sell anything that has large numbers is to sell in different diablo forums. Just be aware of scams and item swaps


Wow. What were the stats on that bad boy and what site did you end up selling it on?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No. You just get more, so have a higher chance of good item due to quantity.


Wrong.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/items/equipment#magic-find

MF is factored in for each roll when generating an item. First it rolls for legendary, then 6 affix rare, 5 affix rare, etc.

I personally see a noticeable difference in the amount of 6 affix rares when I run higher MPs, might just be my mind playing tricks on me though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Wrong.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/items/equipment#magic-find
> MF is factored in for each roll when generating an item. First it rolls for legendary, then 6 affix rare, 5 affix rare, etc.
> I personally see a noticeable difference in the amount of 6 affix rares when I run higher MPs, might just be my mind playing tricks on me though.


Right, treat 6 item rare like another type of item then 5 item rares.

The actual stats themselves aren't affected by MF. You aren't more likely to roll 90 strength over 80, except the fact that you're getting more rares.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Right, treat 6 item rare like another type of item then 5 item rares.
> The actual stats themselves aren't affected by MF. You aren't more likely to roll 90 strength over 80, except the fact that you're getting more rares.


Yeah, I never said the actual stats were affected. The guy was asking about the _quality_ of the item, and I interpreted that as the number of affixes, not the actual stats which are randomly chosen.

So we're both right.


----------



## vipergtrdj

Hows the player base since MOP has been released? I stopped play D3 when I got MoP, now I am bored with MoP so I think I will be going back to D3


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Just posted it in the sale section on jsp about an hour ago to take offers. I did post that I may not sell if not satisfied with offers. Current offer is 350 mil right now so we will see how high this can go.
> EDIT: Actually guy that is offering 350mil said he would give me all his gold (700m) if I sell it to him tonight. Still do not want to rush though. I think I can get more for it if I wait it out.


If you do not get a minimum of 1bil for this keep and and try to sell later.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> If you do not get a minimum of 1bil for this keep and and try to sell later.


I think that is what I'm planning on doing. I'm not going to rush this at all. Got a 750 mil offer right now.


----------



## gunslinger0077

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/gunslinger-1441/hero/3205704

looking for a little help with my witch dr wanting to get some more damage and more life


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I think that is what I'm planning on doing. I'm not going to rush this at all. Got a 750 mil offer right now.


make sure you record video if you are gonna do an in-game trade in case someone rips you off somehow.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> make sure you record video if you are gonna do an in-game trade in case someone rips you off somehow.


Best you'll do is get the user banned, and loose like $300+ equivalent. I would use a mediator on JSP.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/gunslinger-1441/hero/3205704
> looking for a little help with my witch dr wanting to get some more damage and more life


you should get one of those offhands we had discussed a while back.. the uhk serpent or whatever. decent damage, crit chance int, +skill bonus is a good bet. Might look into SoJ over Unity now that you've quickly got your DPS in the high end range (it will drop sheet dps, but +25%+ dmg to elites is real nice and +skill. would definitely think about splinter darts instead of ghostbomb, use the bears for AOE. You're probably high enough dps to take off PtV and use something to help out mana for more bears, it will have you at ~92k dps and be able to use bears a lot more often so you can tear through the trash mobs more efficiently, and since using BBV/slam the elites are going to fall quickly anyways. with that LS, you should be ok with the vit for now 30k is usually more than enough for ranged.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you should get one of those offhands we had discussed a while back.. the uhk serpent or whatever. decent damage, crit chance int, +skill bonus is a good bet. Might look into SoJ over Unity now that you've quickly got your DPS in the high end range (it will drop sheet dps, but +25%+ dmg to elites is real nice and +skill. would definitely think about splinter darts instead of ghostbomb, use the bears for AOE. You're probably high enough dps to take off PtV and use something to help out mana for more bears, it will have you at ~92k dps and be able to use bears a lot more often so you can tear through the trash mobs more efficiently, and since using BBV/slam the elites are going to fall quickly anyways. with that LS, you should be ok with the vit for now 30k is usually more than enough for ranged.


I like the ghostbomb alot, what would be the reason for me to switch to darts


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> I like the ghostbomb alot, what would be the reason for me to switch to darts


PM sent. warning: long message and too many numbers








in the end: successful crit with bomb = ~260480dmg, successful 3x crit with darts = ~426240dmg by you.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dex/vit combo roll and thorns dmg were your random rolls
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/vile-ward


Gotcha. Thanks for the explanation.

EDIT: And just to make sure I didn't screw up, how much should this have sold for:



It's gone now, but it's my first multi-million sale and I need to know if I should adjust strategy in the future.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> I like the ghostbomb alot, what would be the reason for me to switch to darts


splinter has more range + more dmg potential since you can crit more per cast

+ ghost bomb is so slow to respond unless you have a higher attack speed

i wouldnt change much on your build beside jaunt to the mana regen spiriti walk.. get a better off hand with mana regen and that should be ok for now

and that unity is nice.. dont put an soj there.. unless you get your crit chance into the high 40's or close to 50

if you can find an soj that has zombie charger cost reduction with high elite dmg go for it

and obviously put splinters in place of ghost bomb but thats it


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Gotcha. Thanks for the explanation.
> EDIT: And just to make sure I didn't screw up, how much should this have sold for:
> 
> It's gone now, but it's my first multi-million sale and I need to know if I should adjust strategy in the future.


the only thing that made this worth any gold is the reduced level requirement I think. I would have accidently vendored this without thinking twice... glad you posted it here to open my eyes at what people are buying lol. I have not seen a recuded lvl req that low though on a weapon like that so it is very ncie dont get me wrong. All i mean is that sorting through hundreds of rares I would have not seen anything worth looking at and skimmed by it


----------



## jbobb

This last week has been very good for me so far finding loot. Hope it doesn't stop, but I'm sure I will be back in the slump soon. Found this yesterday. Might need to keep for myself if I can find another Zuni set piece to use, otherwise I lose my set bonus.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> the only thing that made this worth any gold is the reduced level requirement I think. I would have accidently vendored this without thinking twice... glad you posted it here to open my eyes at what people are buying lol. I have not seen a recuded lvl req that low though on a weapon like that so it is very ncie dont get me wrong. All i mean is that sorting through hundreds of rares I would have not seen anything worth looking at and skimmed by it


Level req -15 or more is pretty valuable. I've got a "hax axe" that I keep for making new chars... I bet a 1h with almost 900 sold pretty nicely. Normal weapons in that level range are doing about 100.

I like to sell anything with level req -10 or more, even if only for a few thousand. It's really nice when playing through to be able to get some level req reduced items that aren't insanely overpriced. A 300dps weapon with level req -17 is still miles better then anything you can get at that level.


----------



## Phaelynar

I'm keeping these in case PvP ever comes out for lower levels. Would be funny on a WD.


----------



## -SE7EN-

PvP log, that was said to be coming 'very soon' has been delayed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/275823358493462529%5B%2FURL


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> PvP log, that was said to be coming 'very soon' has been delayed.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/275823358493462529


Wow.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> This last week has been very good for me so far finding loot. Hope it doesn't stop, but I'm sure I will be back in the slump soon. Found this yesterday. Might need to keep for myself if I can find another Zuni set piece to use, otherwise I lose my set bonus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What WOULD you be asking for if you wanted to sell? I'm looking for a good pair of Ice Climbers to replace my Zunimassas.


----------



## FlawleZ

Yeah those are nice. Anything with level reduced will sell. Even items for levels 15-25 sell well. I've sold stuff for over 100K for level 20 crap that had good stats. Right now everyone's leveling new characters ad they already have gold up in the millions so they'll pay 50K + all day for anything to give them an edge and level faster.


----------



## js593

After much anticipation, someone just gave me a Dead Man's quiver. Huge upgrade for me, much easier for me to kill stuff without getting my ass handed to me. Despite not going on MP2+, i tried MP1 with not much effort.

Any other idea's on my build? I plan on grabbing Nats boots, cause mine are not so great, and that dex bonus would really rock.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Woah, did that one have Dex? Mine just has Int..


Yup.


----------



## Farih

What would be a good upgrade for me Barb ?
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650582

Got about 20 million left.

Everything i have now was rather cheap except for chest that costed more then 10million.


----------



## Phaelynar

Crit chance on the amulet and lower the vit there. You also have no vit on the pants. The 17% on the Andy's is ew. You could also probably get a better IK belt without vitality and way higher str, then sub the str gems in the pants for vit. Might net you more str with no vit loss.


----------



## Phaelynar

Stupid phone double posted


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> This last week has been very good for me so far finding loot. Hope it doesn't stop, but I'm sure I will be back in the slump soon. Found this yesterday. Might need to keep for myself if I can find another Zuni set piece to use, otherwise I lose my set bonus.


holy crap those are beautiful with move speed!!!! I want those for my wiz. wow thems is worth some loot!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> holy crap those are beautiful with move speed!!!! I want those for my wiz. wow thems is worth some loot!


I think if anyone gets a legendary they should have jbob ID it







. He seems to get the best rolls.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Crit chance on the amulet and lower the vit there. You also have no vit on the pants. The 17% on the Andy's is ew. You could also probably get a better IK belt without vitality and way higher str, then sub the str gems in the pants for vit. Might net you more str with no vit loss.


Pants with Vita that wont make me loose dps and AS cost alot more then what i have right now








I have been bidding on a few for days but allways get outbid.

Problem is i only have 37K health now, improing dps seems easy for 15million but not without loosing even more health


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think if anyone gets a legendary they should have jbob ID it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He seems to get the best rolls.


Lol. Maybe I can start an ID'ing service.







Except, no weapons. My rolls on weapons have always sucked.









Anyone else getting really bad key drops lately. I play on MP5 and I used to find keys at least 50% of the time like I should. The last few days I swear I have found more legendaries off of wardens than keys.


----------



## rationalthinking

Actually getting great key drops. Seems about 70% on MP5-6 ATM.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Pants with Vita that wont make me loose dps and AS cost alot more then what i have right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been bidding on a few for days but allways get outbid.
> Problem is i only have 37K health now, improing dps seems easy for 15million but not without loosing even more health


but taking more fire dmg is very bad.. dunno why people stick to andy's helm since they did that to them... why dont you go full ik instead? and use your dh to farm those items ??

my barb almost has full ik all self found.. even tho they are crap they will do just fine for now


----------



## Phaelynar

I think my barb has ~60k hp with a 15% vit gem.

The main reason people use andy's is because it's essentially the highest dps helm for a barb short of a high crit mempo, and the cost comparison isn't even close. If you get a 5% it's not horrible. I upgraded my IK helm recently and the next thing up that beats it is a 400 million gold mempo or an Andy's (which I won't use due to the fire dmg).

I personally use 5pc IK for farming, as that + templar + unforgiving = 10 minute mp3 alkazier run clears (give or take 1-2 minutes if I pick up items).

The last two things that I need to find upgrades for are my ring and boots. Trying to make a good hellfire ring to avoid having to spend the gold on one. Downside is I'm at nearly 30ish rings and they all mostly suck.


----------



## perfectblade

what are the stats i should want for a demon hunter on my crossbow, and what's most important? crit damage and high dps?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> what are the stats i should want for a demon hunter on my crossbow, and what's most important? crit damage and high dps?


high dmg range + high crit and open socket


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> what are the stats i should want for a demon hunter on my crossbow, and what's most important? crit damage and high dps?


Most would go with a high DPS 2socket Manticore, with high base crit damage and as much dex as you can afford.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Most would go with a high DPS 2socket Manticore, with high base crit damage and as much dex as you can afford.


good that is what i was already aiming for. that stuff is expensive though


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Most would go with a high DPS 2socket Manticore, with high base crit damage and as much dex as you can afford.


hellion crossbows with high dps and socket are another option too


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hellion crossbows with high dps and socket are another option too


yeah i already have a low dps manticore (1050) with crit damage, dex, and socket. but obviously 2 sockets+high dps is better.

i want pvp to come out so there is a reason to use higher attack speed weapons


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but taking more fire dmg is very bad.. dunno why people stick to andy's helm since they did that to them... why dont you go full ik instead? and use your dh to farm those items ??
> my barb almost has full ik all self found.. even tho they are crap they will do just fine for now


Andy's helm is rather cheap thats why, i dont like the extra fire damage either becuase you can really feel it.
Luckely i have over 750+ fire resistance.

Just need to farm more gold for a Mempo with lots of crit i quess :-(

@ Perfectblade
You can have a look at my DH, it has rather good gear and a good skill set-up (I think personally)
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583

And yes, high dps + 85%+ crit damage and 2 socket Manticore is the way to go i think
You can get one under 30M is you keep bidding on good Manticore's, take's a few days but yah might get one cheap, thats how i got mine for about 24M


----------



## likethegun

frosty sorry cut out earlier bro! My *** internet has been cutting out on me like every 20 min so im having to constantly restart my modem. got a tech coming out tomorrow. hopefull can actually start gaming again witout rage quitting on d/c!!!


----------



## StaticFX

just had to show this.. and its not all (i gave some away)

Looking for leorics signet.... this is what i have found so far (3 days)


----------



## Crazy9000

What areas are you running? I've been thinking of trying to get one as well.


----------



## StaticFX

Vault of assassin
then sewers
black canyon - > road to alcarnus
then oasis
then desolate sands....

rinse > repeat


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> just had to show this.. and its not all (i gave some away)
> Looking for leorics signet.... this is what i have found so far (3 days)


i guess we need to farm the leoric signet together


----------



## js593

What MP level is that?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> frosty sorry cut out earlier bro! My *** internet has been cutting out on me like every 20 min so im having to constantly restart my modem. got a tech coming out tomorrow. hopefull can actually start gaming again witout rage quitting on d/c!!!


ahhh that explains it

no worry man, hit me up when your net is fixed so we can get our farm on


----------



## perfectblade

is it true that farming at mp0 is the most efficient? this is what i've heard according to that one really good dh player with the funny accent


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> is it true that farming at mp0 is the most efficient? this is what i've heard according to that one really good dh player with the funny accent


yes it is


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahhh that explains it
> no worry man, hit me up when your net is fixed so we can get our farm on


I am still wanting to farm for a signet. I would average like 2 legends every 20-30 min in normal mp10 act 2. no signet yet but i have a full legend set of something or other for when i start rolling a WD lol. and for all my other lvl 1 second female characters.


----------



## OCcomet

So what's the best way to go about farming the Leoric's Signet?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> So what's the best way to go about farming the Leoric's Signet?


Act1 normal mp10 with your highest paragon level.


----------



## Phaelynar

As a barb, no. My fury generation sucks on anything solo below MP3.

For leorics I did VOA to sewers to cistern to oasis. Just wear all MF gear and put on fire walkers. If you're a barb, spam sprint marathon, or a monk, use unlimited tempest rush. Run on normal mp10. I don't know which is worse though, farming leorics or farming paragon.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Act1 normal mp10 with your highest paragon level.


it only drops in *Act 2*


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> it only drops in *Act 2*


isn't the best way to farm at mp0 also


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> it only drops in *Act 2*


Sorry I meant act2. IDK why I typed act 1 lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> isn't the best way to farm at mp0 also


The reason in inferno to farm MP0 is because everything dies really fast. In normal with pretty much any level 60 gear, monsters die in one hit regardless of mp0 or 10, so might as well use 10 for more MF.


----------



## -SE7EN-

all the 'best way' answers depends on your class, dps, and gear/skillset. The 'most efficient is mp0' is not always correct; if you can 1shot everything on mp6, then do mp6 (same amount of time, maybe a couple minutes longer for a full run to gain all that mf/gf, IMO is more efficient) and as someone already stated, certain class builds (like ww barbs) have a harder time doing lower mps cause they cannot keep up their abilities if everything dies too fast.
The same goes for 'what equipment to buy' questions. People can give you a generic, based on the average build for that class, answer. It is going to depend on your build. example: lacuni prowlers give crit chance + attack speed (for a good roll) and is usually the BIS... but a very mana-dependent WD build may run out of mana because of the IAS... or Inna's pants give IAS and are pretty good for any class, but a tank might have problems dealing with the lack of defensive stats.
just some things to consider when asking/answering question here


----------



## rageofthepeon

So I started playing D3 again after having not played since early June. Behold my crapified witch doctor!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/2982811

Yeah, that's a Goldskin. Currently farming 3mil gold for a cheap but decent Zunimassa's Marrow







.


----------



## ChampTruex

game sucks gimmy my money back


----------



## OCcomet

So is it worth trying to drop Leoric's Signet? Or is it like super hard to drop?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> So is it worth trying to drop Leoric's Signet? Or is it like super hard to drop?


I'm guessing it has the same chance as any other unique, but it will take awhile for your unique drop to specifically be a ring. You run act2 normal since that minimizes the unique pool that you're sifting through.


----------



## Phaelynar

If anyone wants to paragon farm tonight let me know.

My ubers carry group also can do mp10 now for anyone with machines.


----------



## gunslinger0077

How much is this worth


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> So is it worth trying to drop Leoric's Signet? Or is it like super hard to drop?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it has the same chance as any other unique, but it will take awhile for your unique drop to specifically be a ring. You run act2 normal since that minimizes the unique pool that you're sifting through.
Click to expand...

Wait...it can drop on a3? What do u mean the pool??


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Wait...it can drop on a3? What do u mean the pool??


I'm trying to find something that tells me what level the monsters in a3 normal would be, but I can't. If they can't drop the ring, then it's a moot point as you have to farm a2 anyways lol.


----------



## blazed_1

Anyone else having a lot of lag the last couple of days? My ping always sits around 100ms but ever since the last little patch they did it's all over the place between 200-900ms.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> How much is this worth


Using the AH, I searched for 190 Dex and Regen. Your answer is about 500k-750k, it's very easy to use the auction house and I suggest you learn.


----------



## FlawleZ

Ya know, I actually prefer using Tyrael's Might for my movement. Everyone goes with the lacunis and I have a set of those too but they're so expensive to get really good stat lacunis when you can run high armor, resist and crit bracers for so much cheaper and still pick up the movement and resists with Tyrael's.


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> So is it worth trying to drop Leoric's Signet? Or is it like super hard to drop?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it has the same chance as any other unique, but it will take awhile for your unique drop to specifically be a ring. You run act2 normal since that minimizes the unique pool that you're sifting through.
Click to expand...

Man, it is soo mind numbing to keep running and watch the mobs fall and never drop anything worth.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Man, it is soo mind numbing to keep running and watch the mobs fall and never drop anything worth.


It becomes even more mind numbing when you realize that the same thing holds true even into inferno. At least its better than when the game first started and legendary items were both rare and crappy.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It becomes even more mind numbing when you realize that the same thing holds true even into inferno. At least its better than when the game first started and legendary items were both rare and crappy.


bah wheres the LIKE button lol

and also.. the fun beam







lol


----------



## OCcomet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCcomet*
> 
> Man, it is soo mind numbing to keep running and watch the mobs fall and never drop anything worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It becomes even more mind numbing when you realize that the same thing holds true even into inferno. At least its better than when the game first started and legendary items were both rare and crappy.
Click to expand...

But at least in inferno, I've gotta try and kill them a bit, but here I just put on firewalkers and run, and they drop like flies.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Ya know, I actually prefer using Tyrael's Might for my movement. Everyone goes with the lacunis and I have a set of those too but they're so expensive to get really good stat lacunis when you can run high armor, resist and crit bracers for so much cheaper and still pick up the movement and resists with Tyrael's.


Lacunis aren't just for the movespeed, they also get atkspd.


----------



## Phaelynar

Must have done 20 alk runs on MP3 last night with 350mf and not one legendary dropped. Found 10 this week all with junk rolls.

It is kind of sad though that it took 292hrs for paragon 43 on my monk and I'm at 45 on my barb under 100.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm guessing it has the same chance as any other unique, but it will take awhile for your unique drop to specifically be a ring. You run act2 normal since that minimizes the unique pool that you're sifting through.


Kind of wrong. Since its a ring and there are not many rings at that item level, it is considerably more rare to drop. And to everyone confusing the conversation between monster pwr levels wit farming for leorics signet. farming mp10 on NORMAL is the same as farming normal... you still one shot everything, only difference is you are allowed 400 MF (the cap on normal). So to farm signet, you go to act 2 on mp10 and run over and over. Good luck... I have been doing it for quite some time starting clear back to original patch release and still nothing... I have found 4-5 duplicate legends of pretty much everything else though haha. So yeah its rare, and if you are impatient, or low paragon level, i would suggest your time is better spent farming XP. This is just my opinion obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Must have done 20 alk runs on MP3 last night with 350mf and not one legendary dropped. Found 10 this week all with junk rolls.
> It is kind of sad though that it took 292hrs for paragon 43 on my monk and I'm at 45 on my barb under 100.


Last night I dropped 3 legends within the first 2 minutes of entering arreat crater 1 with 5 stacks. In 3 runs I had 6 legends. which took all of maybe an hour or so.


----------



## Phaelynar

I just clear core > tower of damned > arreat 2 > kd2. Might start adding another zone for more elites.


----------



## WBaS

I wish I could make up my mind on which class to play... I seem to rotate through my monk, barb, and wizard, which makes progressing in any single class a very slow process. Which class do you think is the most efficient at farming MP0 alk runs for drops? My monk is the most geared but I know the barbs can practically just sprint the whole way. The thing that annoys me the most about the barb is that I don't like the thought of items dropping behind me where I need to either back track to pick them up, or just ignore them. I would think that a high dps wizard could clear fast, but I don't have much experience with the wizard and would also require a bit of gearing (which is part of the fun for me).

Thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I wish I could make up my mind on which class to play... I seem to rotate through my monk, barb, and wizard, which makes progressing in any single class a very slow process. Which class do you think is the most efficient at farming MP0 alk runs for drops? My monk is the most geared but I know the barbs can practically just sprint the whole way. The thing that annoys me the most about the barb is that I don't like the thought of items dropping behind me where I need to either back track to pick them up, or just ignore them. I would think that a high dps wizard could clear fast, but I don't have much experience with the wizard and would also require a bit of gearing (which is part of the fun for me).
> Thoughts?


You really don't need too much DPS to clear MP0 alk runs fast. Monk is probably the most effective farming class for low MP levels since things have not changed much since 105 followed by WW Barbarian and then CM-Archon Wizard.


----------



## StaticFX

i can move fairly quickly through mp0 with my dh...

and have gotten many legendaries, but i think i can honestly say... the BETTER legends have almost always dropped at higher mp

(and someone just scored a nice pair of Naty boots for 3 mil... i missed a zero lol - so whoever got them, merry xmas?







)


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I wish I could make up my mind on which class to play... I seem to rotate through my monk, barb, and wizard, which makes progressing in any single class a very slow process. Which class do you think is the most efficient at farming MP0 alk runs for drops? My monk is the most geared but I know the barbs can practically just sprint the whole way. The thing that annoys me the most about the barb is that I don't like the thought of items dropping behind me where I need to either back track to pick them up, or just ignore them. I would think that a high dps wizard could clear fast, but I don't have much experience with the wizard and would also require a bit of gearing (which is part of the fun for me).
> Thoughts?


I will, as always, recommend WitchDoctor. Run just as fast as a similar-dps other class, probably faster.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Monks are on top because they can be geared to keep up permanent Tempest Rush, which makes them move insanely quick, and have a few other skills that allow them to hop between enemies. WW Barbs are well... WW Barbs. CM Wiz have high mobility because Teleport is almost always on 0 cool down and with Wormhole, you cover great distances quickly. Bear in mind though, the actual time differences for farming between classes on low to zero MP levels is marginal and highly dependent on gear and DPS.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I will, as always, recommend WitchDoctor. Run just as fast as a similar-dps other class, probably faster.


hey talked to oflare the other day, just signed up on your guild forum but doesn't look like anyone been on there for awhile. sent a email and what not. tell em to accept me so i can get that vent info! lol


----------



## DoomDash

Nearly 20 levels finding nearly all garbage. Getting really frustrated, lucky for me I only have 7 paragon levels to go. Literally max mf and I dont get anything sick. When every upgrade for me is 200 million its gets discouraging.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Nearly 20 levels finding nearly all garbage. Getting really frustrated, lucky for me I only have 7 paragon levels to go. Literally max mf and I dont get anything sick. When every upgrade for me is 200 million its gets discouraging.


It does not get better at all. Eventually most people just give up.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Wow OCing, just stop. It doesn't get any better? Really? As someone who has made about 400 m in the past month, I call BS. RNG is random and your luck can change at any moment. That is one of the reasons I keep playing, you never know what you're going to get.


----------



## Crazy9000

I really wish people who don't play anymore would stop posting. They just have increasingly negative statements that don't help anyone.

I've been making a wizard... it's amazingly easy to get high DPS on them lol. I'm actually enjoying it much more then I thought I would... given all the complaints about how they've been nerfed. I guess I didn't play Wizard much before the nerf, so I'm not missing what they were.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Considering nothing (and I mean literally nothing) has changed since I last played, my opinions about this game is just as legitimate as both of yours. Itemization and rng are both still dumb and the truth is, you can go 400 hours and only find one lucky break. This is not fun or rewarding. As far as crazy's wiz goes, I am glad you are having fun. I stopped liking my wiz after 3 consecutive patches of heavy handed nerfs.


----------



## WBaS

There was a period where I grew tired of D3. I took a break, played som GW2 and CS:GO and now I'm having fun with D3 again. Some people just don't like this type of game and patches aren't going to change that for the most part. Grinding and random number generator are key elements of D3, if you don't like either one, you won't like D3. It took years for me to get bored with D2 and I suspect D3 will be the same. I feel like I always have a goal to shoot for, whether it be gearing up my barb, or finding some fun way to play the monk. I enjoy thinking of alternate builds and trying various play styles. This is probably because I'm a casual player. I haven't played thousands of hours and I don't take D3 too seriously.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> There was a period where I grew tired of D3. I took a break, played som GW2 and CS:GO and now I'm having fun with D3 again. Some people just don't like this type of game and patches aren't going to change that for the most part. Grinding and random number generator are key elements of D3, if you don't like either one, you won't like D3. It took years for me to get bored with D2 and I suspect D3 will be the same. I feel like I always have a goal to shoot for, whether it be gearing up my barb, or finding some fun way to play the monk. I enjoy thinking of alternate builds and trying various play styles. This is probably because I'm a casual player. I haven't played thousands of hours and I don't take D3 too seriously.


Honestly I have no problems grinding. I always grinded in d2 and never felt burned. The problem for me and grinding in D3 is that there is no specific reward to look forward to due to how utterly unfocused the rng and loot system is. You are basically mindlessly killing things and hoping something good eventually drops.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I really wish people who don't play anymore would stop posting. They just have increasingly negative statements that don't help anyone.
> I've been making a wizard... it's amazingly easy to get high DPS on them lol. I'm actually enjoying it much more then I thought I would... given all the complaints about how they've been nerfed. I guess I didn't play Wizard much before the nerf, so I'm not missing what they were.


have you played in inferno, though? the problem with wiz is once you get to inferno, you're only options are two builds that are incredibly bland/gimmicky to play: archon+cm wiz. i played a wiz to inferno, and when i realized i would have to play these builds i re-rolled.

it's a lot more fun to play a ranged class with mobility that can do more than stand in one place, spam 4 spells and perma-stun. i recommend demon hunter if you want to play a ranged class with a more traditional feel (can kite, has mobility, etc)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> have you played in inferno, though? the problem with wiz is once you get to inferno, you're only options are two builds that are incredibly bland/gimmicky to play: archon+cm wiz. i played a wiz to inferno, and when i realized i would have to play these builds i re-rolled.
> it's a lot more fun to play a ranged class with mobility that can do more than stand in one place, spam 4 spells and perma-stun. i recommend demon hunter if you want to play a ranged class with a more traditional feel (can kite, has mobility, etc)


Yeah i'm in inferno, paragon level 3 or 4. I'm mostly using leftover gear from my other chars that happens to have some intel on it lol.

I've also got a DH almost to 60, but haven't liked him quite as much.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Honestly I have no problems grinding. I always grinded in d2 and never felt burned. The problem for me and grinding in D3 is that there is no specific reward to look forward to due to how utterly unfocused the rng and loot system is. You are basically mindlessly killing things and hoping something good eventually drops.


From what I remember in D2, the same still applies. Drops were based on a RNG just as D3 is. The difference is probably just the fact that in D3 there is an AH so they changed the drop rates in attempt to account for it. For me, D2 consisted of mindlessly killing Baal (I stopped playing just prior to the Ubers patch), which isn't any different than me mindlessly killing monsters in D3.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah i'm in inferno, paragon level 3 or 4. I'm mostly using leftover gear from my other chars that happens to have some intel on it lol.
> I've also got a DH almost to 60, but haven't liked him quite as much.


what mp power do you play on and whats your build?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> what mp power do you play on and whats your build?


No MP yet, will turn it up once/if I get some better gear and stop using glass cannon lol.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624


----------



## Phaelynar

The difference was in d2 you could glitch boss kills to essentially force better drops. When I had a classic 88 sorc mephisto glitcher, I could join 8 player Diablo games and kill mephisto before they were done. Would net several sojs a week if you did it enough. Glitching bosses required wearing 0mf.


----------



## -SE7EN-

these are a lot of the issue people have with the game. If you don't like how the cookiecutter builds play, make your own. Too many people see a build they think is 'good' or 'the best' and copy it. How is this game not supposed to feel like a monotonous grind fest if you are just repeating something you are not having fun doing in the first place? It is like the WW barb, I give it that it is a great and fast farming build, but everyone I know who plays it says it is terribly boring. If you really enjoy repetitive game play for the (possibly) higher rewards, then it is good, and is why a lot of people still use it. If you want to have fun with the game, then perhaps something else is better for you.
Now as far as the WizFreeze build... it is OP. You freeze everything, and it stays frozen 90+% of the fight. More OP than WW? YES. WW barb is OP, but not a game breaker really. You still get hit a lot, you still can die a lot. People are basing it's status off of WW barbs that do mp7 easily, but not going by a lot of these guys have Uber gear.. like 150k+ dps, lifesteal, life on hit, high crit chance, etc.. on top of all the defensive stats they have. Most of the freeze wizzes I see are sitting at <100k dps and STILL able to perma-freeze everything, just not kill it as fast as WW barbs. When you have a build with ~100k dps less than another, and your main skill is for crowd control instead of damage, you are going to be slower than one built for dmg+lifegain. Not saying this is every one of them, but the ones that still play, they have moderately low DPS. Not saying this is bad, I love running in groups with them, especially with my nuke build, because they KEEP everything frozen and no one dies. But the truth is, every time I run with them I am saying to myself how OP it is. The enemies can't even fight back. As opposed to WW barbs, who I think that, then look at their profile. Hmmm, he's got 180k unbuffed DPS and 3%life steal and 1000+ life on hit and 40k+ hp and high armor and high resists. MP7 SHOULD be easy. As easy as it is for my DH friend who had 300k+ dps unbuffed and could do it just as easily.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> From what I remember in D2, the same still applies. Drops were based on a RNG just as D3 is. The difference is probably just the fact that in D3 there is an AH so they changed the drop rates in attempt to account for it. For me, D2 consisted of mindlessly killing Baal (I stopped playing just prior to the Ubers patch), which isn't any different than me mindlessly killing monsters in D3.


Not quite. While most mobs could drop the same loot, certain loot has a higher drop chance of dropping on certain bosses, especially on the first time through. As far as I can tell, this does not apply at all with D3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> these are a lot of the issue people have with the game. If you don't like how the cookiecutter builds play, make your own. Too many people see a build they think is 'good' or 'the best' and copy it. How is this game not supposed to feel like a monotonous grind fest if you are just repeating something you are not having fun doing in the first place? It is like the WW barb, I give it that it is a great and fast farming build, but everyone I know who plays it says it is terribly boring. If you really enjoy repetitive game play for the (possibly) higher rewards, then it is good, and is why a lot of people still use it. If you want to have fun with the game, then perhaps something else is better for you.
> Now as far as the WizFreeze build... it is OP. You freeze everything, and it stays frozen 90+% of the fight. More OP than WW? YES. WW barb is OP, but not a game breaker really. You still get hit a lot, you still can die a lot. People are basing it's status off of WW barbs that do mp7 easily, but not going by a lot of these guys have Uber gear.. like 150k+ dps, lifesteal, life on hit, high crit chance, etc.. on top of all the defensive stats they have. Most of the freeze wizzes I see are sitting at <100k dps and STILL able to perma-freeze everything, just not kill it as fast as WW barbs. When you have a build with ~100k dps less than another, and your main skill is for crowd control instead of damage, you are going to be slower than one built for dmg+lifegain. Not saying this is every one of them, but the ones that still play, they have moderately low DPS. Not saying this is bad, I love running in groups with them, especially with my nuke build, because they KEEP everything frozen and no one dies. But the truth is, every time I run with them I am saying to myself how OP it is. The enemies can't even fight back. As opposed to WW barbs, who I think that, then look at their profile. Hmmm, he's got 180k unbuffed DPS and 3%life steal and 1000+ life on hit and 40k+ hp and high armor and high resists. MP7 SHOULD be easy. As easy as it is for my DH friend who had 300k+ dps unbuffed and could do it just as easily.


I would gladly trade quasi perma freeze for cc immunity. Can a CM build be more op than a WW build? Yes, eventually it can. Thing is, it would cost way more than the WW barb and that is one of the problems. The allowed advantages towards barbs is disgusting while cm wiz were nerfed patch after patch. To get to a point where one gets to where they can actually keep monsters perma stunned, you need to have a specific set of gear aimed at very high break points which easily surpasses a billion gold.

There are only Cm, cm archon, blizzard, and arcane builds for inferno for a wiz right now and the latter take so long to kill anything, they are largely considered useless.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Do any of you lvl 60 guys use rapid fire on your DH? That's all I use since I first unlocked it.

I hate having to click on every enemy so the spray and pray feels great. Love being able to clear an entire room just from the doorway.


----------



## JadedFloridian

No, I find Elemental Arrow with ball lightning rune to be far more effective than rapid fire. It's very good for clearing rooms as you're doing massive AoE. To be honest, I've only heard of DHs using rapid fire pre 60, its not very effective for endgame.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> No, I find Elemental Arrow with ball lightning rune to be far more effective than rapid fire. It's very good for clearing rooms as you're doing massive AoE. To be honest, I've only heard of DHs using rapid fire pre 60, its not very effective for endgame.


elemental arrow with lightning is where it's at. or multishot, but i think ball lightning is more efficient with rage


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Do any of you lvl 60 guys use rapid fire on your DH? That's all I use since I first unlocked it.
> I hate having to click on every enemy so the spray and pray feels great. Love being able to clear an entire room just from the doorway.


No rapid fire is complete trash. Like 90% of skill/runes are trash in D3 unfortunately and there are a few that are basically mandatory.

Also hold shift.


----------



## Seanage

CM Wizard seems like a group only build.. actually the class seems like a group only class from what I've seen from friends playing it. I've never seen a DH use rapid fire in inferno.


----------



## StaticFX

No. Rapid fire is useless. U run out of hatred too quickly and it doesn't crit as often.


----------



## Crazy9000

SCREW YOU GUYS IMA JUST USE STRAFE AND IT'LL BE LIKE A WHIRLWIND DEMON HUNTER!!!

Really though I'd say do whatever floats your boat, but when you start running into trouble or want to maximize your farming you'll have to give up the skills that aren't practical.


----------



## Seanage

I agree, I play a monk, and there's a crazy effecient Tempest rush build but I can't bring myself to play with it. I'd much rather use my 2 1handers and finish the last 18 levels of paragon my way vs spending all that money on a LS skorn and other gear to cut down 1-2 minutes a run.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> these are a lot of the issue people have with the game. If you don't like how the cookiecutter builds play, make your own. Too many people see a build they think is 'good' or 'the best' and copy it. How is this game not supposed to feel like a monotonous grind fest if you are just repeating something you are not having fun doing in the first place? It is like the WW barb, I give it that it is a great and fast farming build, but everyone I know who plays it says it is terribly boring. If you really enjoy repetitive game play for the (possibly) higher rewards, then it is good, and is why a lot of people still use it. If you want to have fun with the game, then perhaps something else is better for you.
> Now as far as the WizFreeze build... it is OP. You freeze everything, and it stays frozen 90+% of the fight. More OP than WW? YES. WW barb is OP, but not a game breaker really. You still get hit a lot, you still can die a lot. People are basing it's status off of WW barbs that do mp7 easily, but not going by a lot of these guys have Uber gear.. like 150k+ dps, lifesteal, life on hit, high crit chance, etc.. on top of all the defensive stats they have. Most of the freeze wizzes I see are sitting at <100k dps and STILL able to perma-freeze everything, just not kill it as fast as WW barbs. When you have a build with ~100k dps less than another, and your main skill is for crowd control instead of damage, you are going to be slower than one built for dmg+lifegain. Not saying this is every one of them, but the ones that still play, they have moderately low DPS. Not saying this is bad, I love running in groups with them, especially with my nuke build, because they KEEP everything frozen and no one dies. But the truth is, every time I run with them I am saying to myself how OP it is. The enemies can't even fight back. As opposed to WW barbs, who I think that, then look at their profile. Hmmm, he's got 180k unbuffed DPS and 3%life steal and 1000+ life on hit and 40k+ hp and high armor and high resists. MP7 SHOULD be easy. As easy as it is for my DH friend who had 300k+ dps unbuffed and could do it just as easily.


the reason people run cookie cutter builds is because they are what is objectively effective and what works at higher mp levels. that's why people complain about play style, if a play style is boring and that's the only viable play style at higher mp levels why shouldn't they complain?

they need to change wiz fundamentally so you can do something more interesting than perma stun with mediocre damage. i'm not saying that playstyle doesn't have it's advantages, but it's a very boring and gimmicky build. and to me it shows that wizard is the most poorly designed class. NOT underpowered, but poorly designed.

yeah archon is kind of viable too, but also very boring. move around very slowly and right click


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I agree, I play a monk, and there's a crazy effecient Tempest rush build but I can't bring myself to play with it. I'd much rather use my 2 1handers and finish the last 18 levels of paragon my way vs spending all that money on a LS skorn and other gear to cut down 1-2 minutes a run.


Which build are you using? Are you using the standard cyclone build?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> the reason people run cookie cutter builds is because they are what is objectively effective and what works at higher mp levels. that's why people complain about play style, if a play style is boring and that's the only viable play style at higher mp levels why shouldn't they complain?
> they need to change wiz fundamentally so you can do something more interesting than perma stun with mediocre damage. i'm not saying that playstyle doesn't have it's advantages, but it's a very boring and gimmicky build. and to me it shows that wizard is the most poorly designed class. NOT underpowered, but poorly designed.
> yeah archon is kind of viable too, but also very boring. move around very slowly and right click


yes, but most people aren't even wanting to run these higher mps. even the guys with great gear are running mp0 or mp1. there are a few exceptions, like ww barbs, that want to do mp4+ when they have like 200k dps, but that is not the norm. I'm not saying someone should just pick all the worst possible skills/runes and do runs that way.. but a well thought out build that would be fun should only add maybe a couple minutes to a run (which isn't a big deal at all). Especially wizards.. it is like as soon as perma-freeze came out, everyone decided THAT was the way to play, with a few playing some archon build. They nerf the perma-freeze (kind of, since I know people who still do it just as well as they ever did and don't have a trillion gold worth of gear - they simply adapted) and most want to go off and say 'ohh wizards are useless now, I can't play that class at all' and it is simply not true. What happened to the original wizard builds, when everyone was using some real high dps gear and just killing everything from a screen away (even faster than dhs were) when the game first came out? Seriously, this game is not hard, with like 120k dps (ranged class) you could easily clear mp1, which is what almost everyone is running anyways, regardless of your skills.


----------



## WBaS

All this wizard talk is making me want to gear up and play her some more


----------



## iTurn

New question from me, I bought a -17 levels manticore off of the AH (around 5 mil) so the DPS is high i'm lvl 46 and i'm currently doing Nightmare MP2 (currently @ ACT II just put the wizard dude back together), I can one shot everything but bosses, should I move up to MP3?

PS the only thing that kills me now is reflect damage














will the situation get worse with MP3?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> New question from me, I bought a -17 levels manticore off of the AH (around 5 mil) so the DPS is high i'm lvl 46 and i'm currently doing Nightmare MP2 (currently @ ACT II just put the wizard dude back together), I can one shot everything but bosses, should I move up to MP3?
> PS the only thing that kills me now is reflect damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will the situation get worse with MP3?


Yes it'll get worse since they have more HP, thus more reflect before dying.

When using level req reduced weapons, the only limited factor on your MP level is the amount of damage you can take. When I used my "hax axe" on my barb, I did MP8 since it had 1k life on each kill lol.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> SCREW YOU GUYS IMA JUST USE STRAFE AND IT'LL BE LIKE A WHIRLWIND DEMON HUNTER!!!
> Really though I'd say do whatever floats your boat, but when you start running into trouble or want to maximize your farming you'll have to give up the skills that aren't practical.


I actually made a WW DH build. It actually works pretty well at MP0, and it's a ton more fun than other DH builds.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> SCREW YOU GUYS IMA JUST USE STRAFE AND IT'LL BE LIKE A WHIRLWIND DEMON HUNTER!!!
> Really though I'd say do whatever floats your boat, but when you start running into trouble or want to maximize your farming you'll have to give up the skills that aren't practical.


Lol when I was leveling my DH with a bow that could 1 shot everything strafe was awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I agree, I play a monk, and there's a crazy effecient Tempest rush build but I can't bring myself to play with it. I'd much rather use my 2 1handers and finish the last 18 levels of paragon my way vs spending all that money on a LS skorn and other gear to cut down 1-2 minutes a run.


Have you tried dashing strike? You can use it to teleport to objects and monsters at the edge of your screen, it makes you a lot faster. Also it can replace thunderclap so you can use the rune that gives you spirit on hit and then you can spam mantra of conviction every 3 seconds for 48% more damage constantly.


----------



## kremtok

How can there be any build types that aren't 'cookie cutter' in a game that doesn't allow you to customize character attributes?

I mean come on, you can choose skills and gear. That's it. 90% of skills suck, so that basically leaves just gear. Of course everybody uses the same builds! Nothing else works!

Anybody else miss the days of running a bow on a Sorceress just to mix things up?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I really wish people who don't play anymore would stop posting. They just have increasingly negative statements that don't help anyone.
> I've been making a wizard... it's amazingly easy to get high DPS on them lol. I'm actually enjoying it much more then I thought I would... given all the complaints about how they've been nerfed. I guess I didn't play Wizard much before the nerf, so I'm not missing what they were.


loving my wiz but i hate carpal tunnel syndrome :S

imagine that when im running with my usual group i hover around 3.9 or more attack speed when buffed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It does not get better at all. Eventually most people just give up.


i guess im the exception,because i cant stop finding set items for the past week or two

i've gotten so much that i had to brimstone a load LOLL

yes i brimstoned set items

eyes closed like a baws too

if you look closely on the left bottom text you can clearly see that i salvaged the set mojo i got in the picture underneath



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Wow OCing, just stop. It doesn't get any better? Really? As someone who has made about 400 m in the past month, I call BS. RNG is random and your luck can change at any moment. That is one of the reasons I keep playing, you never know what you're going to get.










exactly.. i keep getting those dry spells from time to time then its raining set items left and right

wich i dont complain at all

here's an example of the few rng shots i had over the last 2 weeks.. and yes resplendant chest and goblins are good to me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not quite. While most mobs could drop the same loot, certain loot has a higher drop chance of dropping on certain bosses, especially on the first time through. As far as I can tell, this does not apply at all with D3.
> I would gladly trade quasi perma freeze for cc immunity. Can a CM build be more op than a WW build? Yes, eventually it can. Thing is, it would cost way more than the WW barb and that is one of the problems. The allowed advantages towards barbs is disgusting while cm wiz were nerfed patch after patch. To get to a point where one gets to where they can actually keep monsters perma stunned, you need to have a specific set of gear aimed at very high break points which easily surpasses a billion gold.
> There are only Cm, cm archon, blizzard, and arcane builds for inferno for a wiz right now and the latter take so long to kill anything, they are largely considered useless.


you probably lack attack speed because my twisters proc crit mass even if im frozen.. enough that diamond skins still procs 3 or 4 times a second...

and btw.. do you have any idea on the amount of gears needed to make a good ww barb be able to farm mp7 or higher efficiently?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> have you played in inferno, though? the problem with wiz is once you get to inferno, you're only options are two builds that are incredibly bland/gimmicky to play: archon+cm wiz. i played a wiz to inferno, and when i realized i would have to play these builds i re-rolled.
> it's a lot more fun to play a ranged class with mobility that can do more than stand in one place, spam 4 spells and perma-stun. i recommend demon hunter if you want to play a ranged class with a more traditional feel (can kite, has mobility, etc)


kiting is the most boring thing to do... sorry but if it takes me more then 20seconds to melt a pack of elite i get bored quickly

and playing cm wiz is fun due to the feel that you get for perma freezing mobs at will


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> How can there be any build types that aren't 'cookie cutter' in a game that doesn't allow you to customize character attributes?
> I mean come on, you can choose skills and gear. That's it. 90% of skills suck, so that basically leaves just gear. Of course everybody uses the same builds! Nothing else works!
> Anybody else miss the days of running a bow on a Sorceress just to mix things up?


I would beg to differ. I run 4 different builds on my WD depending on situation, 2 of them are maybe used by others too, but I didn't copy them from somewhere. I took ideas of mine + things others do and made my own. The other 2 are copies for specific situations, and only really the basic idea (like ROE + spirit barrage) and fit the rest of the skills to tailor. People can easily make a build from scratch and run it, I do it all the time. just get an idea of a basis and go for it. Sure it is usually awful and doesn't work out the way I plan, but then every once in a while, it just fits together perfectly. I am not saying they are unique and nobody in the world has ever done anything like it, but it is not often I run into people using a build 90% similar to mine (can't say that about barbs.. ooh imagine that a ww, or wizards.. wonder if he is going to freeze everything. of course he is.) Maybe it's just Witch Doctors, since they are obviously the best class....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I would beg to differ. I run 4 different builds on my WD depending on situation, 2 of them are maybe used by others too, but I didn't copy them from somewhere. I took ideas of mine + things others do and made my own. The other 2 are copies for specific situations, and only really the basic idea (like ROE + spirit barrage) and fit the rest of the skills to tailor. People can easily make a build from scratch and run it, I do it all the time. just get an idea of a basis and go for it. Sure it is usually awful and doesn't work out the way I plan, but then every once in a while, it just fits together perfectly. I am not saying they are unique and nobody in the world has ever done anything like it, but it is not often I run into people using a build 90% similar to mine (can't say that about barbs.. ooh imagine that a ww, or wizards.. wonder if he is going to freeze everything. of course he is.) Maybe it's just Witch Doctors, since they are obviously the best class....


use locust swarm just like barbs use rend + spirit walk and maybe manitou in there and the rest is up to you for big dps vs elites and bosses and you have a funny and efficient build


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> use locust swarm just like barbs use rend + spirit walk and maybe manitou in there and the rest is up to you for big dps vs elites and bosses and you have a funny and efficient build


I used to run Searing Locusts with my pet tank build, but I didn't like that they couldn't stack (the high mana cost + the proximity made me just go bears, or acid cloud after I got my Skorn for the bleed dmg). I also tried Manitou before. It was Grasp of the Dead to slow everything down, a wall of Zombies a few yards out, followed by Manitou + Spider Queen + Acid Cloud Slow Burn + Locusts. In theory it was supposed to be me throwing that down and everything just melting fairly quickly, but in practice I couldn't get it to work







Too much to throw down 6 different skills and keep track of enemies that it didn't hit, I would die so much lol


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I would beg to differ. I run 4 different builds on my WD depending on situation, 2 of them are maybe used by others too, but I didn't copy them from somewhere. I took ideas of mine + things others do and made my own. The other 2 are copies for specific situations, and only really the basic idea (like ROE + spirit barrage) and fit the rest of the skills to tailor. People can easily make a build from scratch and run it, I do it all the time. just get an idea of a basis and go for it. Sure it is usually awful and doesn't work out the way I plan, but then every once in a while, it just fits together perfectly. I am not saying they are unique and nobody in the world has ever done anything like it, but it is not often I run into people using a build 90% similar to mine (can't say that about barbs.. ooh imagine that a ww, or wizards.. wonder if he is going to freeze everything. of course he is.) Maybe it's just Witch Doctors, since they are obviously the best class....


Can't really refute you there since I've never played a Witch Doctor. Maybe that's my problem.

But I humbly submit that perhaps you have independently arrived at the same solution as everyone else with regards to your build. Going back, everyone thinks he invented the Hammerdin or the Meteorb, but whether or not that's true is irrelevant. Sure they may be the most 'viable' builds, but they are still what I would call 'cookie cutter.' Anyone can do it with minimal investment of time and _especially_ skill. What Diablo 3 really lacks is the ability to branch away from the 10% of most useful skills into the obscurity of the 10% least useful skills through true character customization. That's what Diablo 2 did well and this game does not.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I used to run Searing Locusts with my pet tank build, but I didn't like that they couldn't stack (the high mana cost + the proximity made me just go bears, or acid cloud after I got my Skorn for the bleed dmg). I also tried Manitou before. It was Grasp of the Dead to slow everything down, a wall of Zombies a few yards out, followed by Manitou + Spider Queen + Acid Cloud Slow Burn + Locusts. In theory it was supposed to be me throwing that down and everything just melting fairly quickly, but in practice I couldn't get it to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much to throw down 6 different skills and keep track of enemies that it didn't hit, I would die so much lol


pestilence or devouring swarm would be the best choice.. every other runes suck

the manitou just adds more tick per second in terms of dmg + bears are the dps of the build really...

and btw why would you even run a skorn on a wd?

and btw i've seen a wd use acid cloud and locust + bears to melt stuff fast in mp0.. yes it is that epic

especially in the keep depts levels since mob density is at its highest


----------



## MRoFlare

and btw.. do you have any idea on the amount of gears needed to make a good ww barb be able to farm mp7 or higher efficiently? -Frosty

Just to add my input, I just built my barb and spent around 1Bish or so and He farms Mp7-8 efficiently. I switched from a 88P monk to this now 34p barb which was 7P just a few days ago. Monk had equivalent amount in gear but just seems so under-buffed.

MH- 100m
OF- 40m
Belt- 250m
Ammy- 300m
Bracer- 350m

MRoFlare#1727 if you guys wanna hook up and farm some


----------



## StaticFX

1) @ frosty.... dude, if you have any extra WD set items, i will happily take them for when i finally get my wd to 60 lol (i have zuni mask, boots, ring)

2) this was a firs... not only did these drop at the same time - but both were for the same class! (yeah i was once again farming leorics... and NO i still dont have it!!)


3) I agree with frosty about kiting.. hate to do it. sometimes i have to but most often i will stand right there and duke it out with my dh. If you have enough dps, using gloom & guardian turret, you can stand right there toe to toe with elites (its only when they have molten or plague that i have to move) - and i can do mp6 now. this is only with 258 res all. So, kiting is not the only option for a dh

what i do wish is that there was a better way to stun.. i can almost keep elites stunned but the damn bola shot takes a bit too long when i switch back and forth from elemental lightning bolts.
Would be cool if the bolts were a little slower moving and a bit larger like ball lightning


----------



## Tiger S.

I quit all other characters and went WD only a while back. He is strong like a DH with the armor and res of a monk. 5 stacks of Soul Harvest int > 3600









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Wormburner-1596/hero/15948698


----------



## vipergtrdj

What do you all think of my monk - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/scoobarudj88-1417/hero/14893873

I havent played in awhile but I started playing again last week. I use this guy mostly for MF.... he seems to cut through things in Act3 Inferno with no problems.


----------



## MRoFlare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtrdj*
> 
> What do you all think of my monk - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/scoobarudj88-1417/hero/14893873
> I havent played in awhile but I started playing again last week. I use this guy mostly for MF.... he seems to cut through things in Act3 Inferno with no problems.


it doesnt take much to do act 3 inferno now because of the patch, they reduced damage intake across the board and implemented Monster levels. To be quite honest, your entire gear can be bought for under 1 million very easily. if DPS you are showing is true, thats way below standards for a monk now, I would say at least 40k DPS to even run through inferno MP0. My tempest monk ran thru it at 120% movement speed through the entire act under 30mins, only skipping out on the Barracks. But it was no fun. I rather do Mp5-7 for higher mp and chance to drop additional items then killing stuff instantly when I touch it.


----------



## StaticFX

a shield.. interesting. If i knew others used shields, i would have put a few up on the ah!! i had one that had 200+ dex res, good block crit.. etc.. was nice! (dumped because dex and not str)
it seems crazy that you can cut through inferno mobs with only 14K dps... but cool if you can


----------



## vipergtrdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> a shield.. interesting. If i knew others used shields, i would have put a few up on the ah!! i had one that had 200+ dex res, good block crit.. etc.. was nice! (dumped because dex and not str)
> it seems crazy that you can cut through inferno mobs with only 14K dps... but cool if you can


guess not cut through them - but I manage







lol its kind of slow going, but I get it done.


----------



## js593

After playing TL2 last night, i think D3 has just kicked the bucket until the xpac comes out. Then we'll see. After playing TL2, just in 3 hours of playing, i got 2 legendary drops, about 20 rares, and 30 magicals. Not something to brag about, but i think the drop rates are actually better in that game, and far more balanced. Just curious on how well its going to play out... we shall see.


----------



## MRoFlare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> After playing TL2 last night, i think D3 has just kicked the bucket until the xpac comes out. Then we'll see. After playing TL2, just in 3 hours of playing, i got 2 legendary drops, about 20 rares, and 30 magicals. Not something to brag about, but i think the drop rates are actually better in that game, and far more balanced. Just curious on how well its going to play out... we shall see.


TL2 cannot send paypal over 1000$ so Diablo 3 wins the cup !


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> After playing TL2 last night, i think D3 has just kicked the bucket until the xpac comes out. Then we'll see. After playing TL2, just in 3 hours of playing, i got 2 legendary drops, about 20 rares, and 30 magicals. Not something to brag about, but i think the drop rates are actually better in that game, and far more balanced. Just curious on how well its going to play out... we shall see.


i considered TL2 - but heard you get bored fast because of that fact.. you get too many good drops too soon. Yeah, ok, the grind can get tedious in D3, but when u do get legends its fun...

but, TL2 is only $20, and i only paid $15 for Diablo (traded in a bunch of old dvd's! lol) so... maybe i will try it


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i considered TL2 - but heard you get bored fast because of that fact.. you get too many good drops too soon. Yeah, ok, the grind can get tedious in D3, but when u do get legends its fun...
> but, TL2 is only $20, and i only paid $15 for Diablo (traded in a bunch of old dvd's! lol) so... maybe i will try it


One of my biggest loaths of D3, is the drop rate of absolute ****. Since i started on opening day, ive dropped a total of 4 legendarys (1 was within a 6 month span, the other 3 were within a week.) So *** am i playing for.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> After playing TL2 last night, i think D3 has just kicked the bucket until the xpac comes out. Then we'll see. After playing TL2, just in 3 hours of playing, i got 2 legendary drops, about 20 rares, and 30 magicals. Not something to brag about, but i think the drop rates are actually better in that game, and far more balanced. Just curious on how well its going to play out... we shall see.


That what I thought, too, but after getting a character to ~78 and another to ~60 on TL2, I think I see the flaws better in the game than people who are new. The drops are too rewarding, and there isn't that great of an endgame. Mapworks is fun, but not when you can glide through the level 105 dungeons on a level 78 character.

After playing Path of Exile, I think I realize what I dislike so much about D3. I don't even care about getting uniques in PoE because rares have such great potential, and they have good rolls more often than not, even if it isn't for my class or build. Not to mention gold isn't the currency in PoE, the orbs for rerolling items are.

After a good 400 hours of D3, I think the flaw is how items are rolled; legendaries are the only things worth hunting for most slots, but the slots you want rares are just as likely to drop as the legendary with good rolls you want. D3's problem is the lack of attributes, because it directly affects itemization. That adds more affixes onto items that need to be there for an item to be worth anything.

I've been doing 1 run a day on D3 recently, and I find that the enjoyable amount of time for me; however, I have been playing PoE for much, much longer. You guys should really check it out, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## jbobb

Just saw on the Blizzard Twitter maitenance has been extended (as normal) to 1PM PST.....


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Can't really refute you there since I've never played a Witch Doctor. Maybe that's my problem.
> But I humbly submit that perhaps you have independently arrived at the same solution as everyone else with regards to your build. Going back, everyone thinks he invented the Hammerdin or the Meteorb, but whether or not that's true is irrelevant. Sure they may be the most 'viable' builds, but they are still what I would call 'cookie cutter.' Anyone can do it with minimal investment of time and _especially_ skill. What Diablo 3 really lacks is the ability to branch away from the 10% of most useful skills into the obscurity of the 10% least useful skills through true character customization. That's what Diablo 2 did well and this game does not.


No, I don't think I 'invented' a build, but I was saying it isn't a cookie-cutter build, as I don't usually see WDs running around with builds that are even 90% similar. A lot of people will take Skills + Some Gears + Thing of The Deep + VQ + other mana passives = mostly spam bears. I took most of it out and made Bears my ONLY skill. Maybe not 'original' and definitely not the only person to ever run it, but pretty far from cookie cutter. Actually have not ran across another that uses the same build (mostly similar, but not bears only). I guess I didn't go into the most useful skills and into the least useful ones, instead I went for the biggest damage dealing one and found a way to make that my only. People do use less common skills all the time though, most of the 'cookie cutter' builds these days are someone doing just that (ww barb for example started as someone being innovative when everyone else was running sword n board) or even quite a while back (Frosty I believe it was) posted to the infinite sacrifice build that used a level 50-something offhand to finish a build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pestilence or devouring swarm would be the best choice.. every other runes suck
> the manitou just adds more tick per second in terms of dmg + bears are the dps of the build really...
> and btw why would you even run a skorn on a wd?
> and btw i've seen a wd use acid cloud and locust + bears to melt stuff fast in mp0.. yes it is that epic
> especially in the keep depts levels since mob density is at its highest


I ran skorn on my Pet Tank build as it was the highest possible DPS and my defensive gear didn't have a lot in the way of mana, so I wanted the few secondary skills I use to hit HARD. Also, back when I bought it, I was under the impression that atkspd was not used to determine pet damage. 150-175k dps (depending on PtV or not) with 4-5 tanky pets + 1500 LPS are pretty decent for high MP key/uber runs to tank for glass cannons, while doing pretty good DPS myself. I use different 1h + oh for my other builds though.
as far as melting stuff in mp0.. if you're running bears, is locust and acid cloud even necessary lol?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> That what I thought, too, but after getting a character to ~78 and another to ~60 on TL2, I think I see the flaws better in the game than people who are new. The drops are too rewarding, and there isn't that great of an endgame. Mapworks is fun, but not when you can glide through the level 105 dungeons on a level 78 character.
> After playing Path of Exile, I think I realize what I dislike so much about D3. I don't even care about getting uniques in PoE because rares have such great potential, and they have good rolls more often than not, even if it isn't for my class or build. Not to mention gold isn't the currency in PoE, the orbs for rerolling items are.
> After a good 400 hours of D3, I think the flaw is how items are rolled; legendaries are the only things worth hunting for most slots, but the slots you want rares are just as likely to drop as the legendary with good rolls you want. D3's problem is the lack of attributes, because it directly affects itemization. That adds more affixes onto items that need to be there for an item to be worth anything.
> I've been doing 1 run a day on D3 recently, and I find that the enjoyable amount of time for me; however, I have been playing PoE for much, much longer. You guys should really check it out, it's a lot of fun.


I agree. In it's current state, the drop rate itself is fine. If they tweak the itemization process and make it more focused and less completely random RNG, it would improve loot and therefore farming motivation by so much. I am going to hazard a guess and say that this picture probably describes your frustration (as well as mine):

Itemization Comparison

With the last few patches, the dev team has brought back several D2 features such as Monster Power and Ubers which moves the game in a proper direction. Asking for things like optional stat trees and complete class reworks at this point in time is probably impossible due to the scope of such changes, but things like itemization definitely needs to be tweaked so that there is less stick beating and more carrot pulling. I would like to see charms and the talisman bag as well as diamonds and skulls introduced to the game without requiring paid expansion. There is something about having to pay for lost features that would just would just leave a really bitter taste in the mouth. A rework of gem affects would also help inject fresh air into the current loot system as would the ability to add sockets and have more sockets in loot. There are a ton of things that can be done to improve this game that can help the dev team and Blizzard try to lure a lot of the more "old school" D2 players back into the D3 scene.


----------



## MRoFlare

I actually like the drop rates before 1.04! finding a legendary felt special... now I get at least 8-10 drops a day and it doesnt give me any feelings of rewards unless it can send money to my paypal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRoFlare*
> 
> I actually like the drop rates before 1.04! finding a legendary felt special... now I get at least 8-10 drops a day and it doesnt give me any feelings of rewards unless it can send money to my paypal.


If they do tighten the focus of itemization, they will probably have to tweak the drop rate as well. The question is, will even an itemization overhaul make some of the the existing legendaries even useful? A lot of them just seem.... gimmicky to me. They would need a huge overhaul again to make them more than just salvaged brimstones. Tal Rasha is also still in desperate need of a set bonus overhaul. The set bonuses for it might be worse of than even the re-worked Nat set.


----------



## StaticFX

i think they need to overhaul set items as well... it seems that sets 'should' be the goal. So, lower the chance of a set item, and make them better. Main example is the DH set (Natalya's) Crossbow.... ??? are u kidding? they arent even a choice if you want some high dps. Only a calamity is....
and even there... you can have a socket with dex... or dex with LS or socket with LS... just wont roll. Dumb
what about a way to speed disc regen? the old naty had it.. how about put it back in if you have more of the set? how about add more parts to all the sets? shoulders???? i cant stand vile ward just for the fact they look stupid. Those horns are so big it looks like you wouldnt even fit through a doorway!

so, we need more sets, more legends, different possibilities on those legends (strongarms with a chance to roll higher CC so we dont have to buy lacunis - note i said buy since i have yet to even get one)

the game itself is great.. the items, are not.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> 1) @ frosty.... dude, if you have any extra WD set items, i will happily take them for when i finally get my wd to 60 lol (i have zuni mask, boots, ring)
> 2) this was a firs... not only did these drop at the same time - but both were for the same class! (yeah i was once again farming leorics... and NO i still dont have it!!)
> 
> 3) I agree with frosty about kiting.. hate to do it. sometimes i have to but most often i will stand right there and duke it out with my dh. If you have enough dps, using gloom & guardian turret, you can stand right there toe to toe with elites (its only when they have molten or plague that i have to move) - and i can do mp6 now. this is only with 258 res all. So, kiting is not the only option for a dh
> what i do wish is that there was a better way to stun.. i can almost keep elites stunned but the damn bola shot takes a bit too long when i switch back and forth from elemental lightning bolts.
> Would be cool if the bolts were a little slower moving and a bit larger like ball lightning


will do from now on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> No, I don't think I 'invented' a build, but I was saying it isn't a cookie-cutter build, as I don't usually see WDs running around with builds that are even 90% similar. A lot of people will take Skills + Some Gears + Thing of The Deep + VQ + other mana passives = mostly spam bears. I took most of it out and made Bears my ONLY skill. Maybe not 'original' and definitely not the only person to ever run it, but pretty far from cookie cutter. Actually have not ran across another that uses the same build (mostly similar, but not bears only). I guess I didn't go into the most useful skills and into the least useful ones, instead I went for the biggest damage dealing one and found a way to make that my only. People do use less common skills all the time though, most of the 'cookie cutter' builds these days are someone doing just that (ww barb for example started as someone being innovative when everyone else was running sword n board) or even quite a while back (Frosty I believe it was) posted to the infinite sacrifice build that used a level 50-something offhand to finish a build.
> I ran skorn on my Pet Tank build as it was the highest possible DPS and my defensive gear didn't have a lot in the way of mana, so I wanted the few secondary skills I use to hit HARD. Also, back when I bought it, I was under the impression that atkspd was not used to determine pet damage. 150-175k dps (depending on PtV or not) with 4-5 tanky pets + 1500 LPS are pretty decent for high MP key/uber runs to tank for glass cannons, while doing pretty good DPS myself. I use different 1h + oh for my other builds though.
> as far as melting stuff in mp0.. if you're running bears, is locust and acid cloud even necessary lol?


bears for elites, then locust and acid cloud to keep the momentum of the run..

it usually takes us around 20minutes a run in mp0

keep depts 1 2 3 areat crater 1 till azmo


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I agree. In it's current state, the drop rate itself is fine. If they tweak the itemization process and make it more focused and less completely random RNG, it would improve loot and therefore farming motivation by so much. I am going to hazard a guess and say that this picture probably describes your frustration (as well as mine):
> Itemization Comparison
> With the last few patches, the dev team has brought back several D2 features such as Monster Power and Ubers which moves the game in a proper direction. Asking for things like optional stat trees and complete class reworks at this point in time is probably impossible due to the scope of such changes, but things like itemization definitely needs to be tweaked so that there is less stick beating and more carrot pulling. I would like to see charms and the talisman bag as well as diamonds and skulls introduced to the game without requiring paid expansion. There is something about having to pay for lost features that would just would just leave a really bitter taste in the mouth. A rework of gem affects would also help inject fresh air into the current loot system as would the ability to add sockets and have more sockets in loot. There are a ton of things that can be done to improve this game that can help the dev team and Blizzard try to lure a lot of the more "old school" D2 players back into the D3 scene.


Yeah, I actually posted that picture a few posts back (probably a few hundred). That is exactly what I'm talking about.

Since PoE is almost in open beta, and it's already very enjoyable, I think it'll be my D3 replacement, and I'll only play D3 casually. I haven't played for more than 2 hours total in the past week to week and a half.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> will do from now on
> bears for elites, then locust and acid cloud to keep the momentum of the run..
> it usually takes us around 20minutes a run in mp0
> keep depts 1 2 3 areat crater 1 till azmo


do you think that would be faster than my nuke build?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do you think that would be faster than my nuke build?


depends on the itemisation of your build and the skill choice


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> depends on the itemisation of your build and the skill choice


it is current right now, if I have ToTD on, otherwise it's showing a different build. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SE7EN-1236/hero/8757001


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> it is current right now, if I have ToTD on, otherwise it's showing a different build. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SE7EN-1236/hero/8757001


dont see much mobility in your build for fast mp0 farming

but it sure looks well tought out for nuking purpose for sure tho


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont see much mobility in your build for fast mp0 farming
> but it sure looks well tought out for nuking purpose for sure tho


I use sacrifice if run out of mana, or elites that like to run away (which is not usually, since I use mass confusion, they usually stay put and fight amongst themselves + BBV -I usually use the 30% damage rune, don't know why I had Rain Dance on). otherwise, Spirit Walk is almost constantly ready since the cooldown is reduced so much by everything I kill, since I only use bears, it is within range of the Grave Injustice. mp4 or lower is farmed almost as fast as if I were just walking through it with no enemies.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Yeah, I actually posted that picture a few posts back (probably a few hundred). That is exactly what I'm talking about.
> Since PoE is almost in open beta, and it's already very enjoyable, I think it'll be my D3 replacement, and I'll only play D3 casually. I haven't played for more than 2 hours total in the past week to week and a half.


just tried PoE today... im going to have to play more, bu first impression was not good. its actually not very intuitive to just pick up and play. and very confusing with items and gems... it has potential though.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> just tried PoE today... im going to have to play more, bu first impression was not good. its actually not very intuitive to just pick up and play. and very confusing with items and gems... it has potential though.


It's a ton more complex than D3, but once you get the hang of it you really start to appreciate it. What's your in game name? I'll be on in around 15 minutes. My in game name is bassdoken.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> just tried PoE today... im going to have to play more, bu first impression was not good. its actually not very intuitive to just pick up and play. and very confusing with items and gems... it has potential though.


Yeh its a pita and no one ever answers questions or knows anything so you have to go on wiki and forums and find all t hat stuff. Overall its pretty simple just at first you don't really know what you are doing. But you will get a hang of it after maybe 20hrs or so.

Since I played it a amonth ago I havent been able to go back to diablow, but since they are wiping for open beta ill prob just play d3 now and make some $$$ then maybe sell everything off, I dont know.

I think on release Ill go cold witch and archer shadow, got an archer ranger and shadow cold atm. I like ranger better by a lot but I still havent hit merc on my cold guy.

Also the community is pretty terrible, a bunch of uptight nerds who cant stand any criticism of PoE and if something exists in diablo 3 then its bad and PoE shouldnt do it, like just as an example, gold. Its pretty ez to troll them too.


----------



## rationalthinking

PoE > D3 to this point?

Thinking about giving this a shot.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Yeh its a pita and no one ever answers questions or knows anything so you have to go on wiki and forums and find all t hat stuff. Overall its pretty simple just at first you don't really know what you are doing. But you will get a hang of it after maybe 20hrs or so.
> Since I played it a amonth ago I havent been able to go back to diablow, but since they are wiping for open beta ill prob just play d3 now and make some $$$ then maybe sell everything off, I dont know.
> I think on release Ill go cold witch and archer shadow, got an archer ranger and shadow cold atm. I like ranger better by a lot but I still havent hit merc on my cold guy.
> Also the community is pretty terrible, a bunch of uptight nerds who cant stand any criticism of PoE and if something exists in diablo 3 then its bad and PoE shouldnt do it, like just as an example, gold. Its pretty ez to troll them too.


lol i said one bad thing... and i was jumped on in game.. everyone is like "if you are to stupid to play a game that makes you think then leave"
i found NO one that was even remotely nice. Not my kind of game. at least 1/2 the people on d3 are nice. i will play again im sure, but maybe i will just turn off the chat.

anyway, got myself some Lacuni's last night! dropped!!! and even had 3cc! wooo! so i have now broken the 3/sec barrier... 3/02 attacks per second. 3.4+ with frenzy! lol
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> lol i said one bad thing... and i was jumped on in game.. everyone is like "if you are to stupid to play a game that makes you think then leave"
> i found NO one that was even remotely nice. Not my kind of game. at least 1/2 the people on d3 are nice. i will play again im sure, but maybe i will just turn off the chat.
> anyway, got myself some Lacuni's last night! dropped!!! and even had 3cc! wooo! so i have now broken the 3/sec barrier... 3/02 attacks per second. 3.4+ with frenzy! lol
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497


I think it is because many of the PoE crowd are disillusioned D2 fans that had become jaded by D3 and its current fan base and view PoE as their own walled garden. My advice is to ignore them and keep playing. A troll can't troll if you don't take the bait. Just like any other kid, he will eventually get bored of no response and move on.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> lol i said one bad thing... and i was jumped on in game.. everyone is like "if you are to stupid to play a game that makes you think then leave"
> i found NO one that was even remotely nice. Not my kind of game. at least 1/2 the people on d3 are nice. i will play again im sure, but maybe i will just turn off the chat.
> anyway, got myself some Lacuni's last night! dropped!!! and even had 3cc! wooo! so i have now broken the 3/sec barrier... 3/02 attacks per second. 3.4+ with frenzy! lol
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497


>_> That's expected from a DH though. That's all your class is based around. ^_^









As for me goes... I play if I feel like it and do a run here and there... all the people I play with use Bots now. >_>


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> >_> That's expected from a DH though. That's all your class is based around. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me goes... I play if I feel like it and do a run here and there... all the people I play with use Bots now. >_>


You know what game needs bots? Minecraft!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I use sacrifice if run out of mana, or elites that like to run away (which is not usually, since I use mass confusion, they usually stay put and fight amongst themselves + BBV -I usually use the 30% damage rune, don't know why I had Rain Dance on). otherwise, Spirit Walk is almost constantly ready since the cooldown is reduced so much by everything I kill, since I only use bears, it is within range of the Grave Injustice. mp4 or lower is farmed almost as fast as if I were just walking through it with no enemies.


Where do feel the sweet spot on AR/Armor is? I don't play my WD often but when I do I use a bear+vq setup and I often find myself taking too much damage from plague or molten since bears require close range.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Where do feel the sweet spot on AR/Armor is? I don't play my WD often but when I do I use a bear+vq setup and I often find myself taking too much damage from plague or molten since bears require close range.


I have a decent amount of ar/armor since most of my gear is from my pet tank build. If you use thew grave injustice, you should get most of your health back quickly. I try to stay at least 30k hp, maybe 400ar and 3k armor should be ok on lower mps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just out of curiosity (question to Se7en or Frosty), but is a tank pet spec for WD even viable in Inferno?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just out of curiosity (question to Se7en or Frosty), but is a tank pet spec for WD even viable in Inferno?


not for fast farming, but for high level (mp7+) key/uber, yes. the pets block and I sit back and hit them with 175k dps + SoJ of poison darts/splinters damage with dashes of bears or acid cloud mixed in.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> not for fast farming, but for high level (mp7+) key/uber, yes. the pets block and I sit back and hit them with 175k dps + SoJ of poison darts/splinters damage with dashes of bears or acid cloud mixed in.


OK, so they are able to successfully take aggro off you then. Good to know!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK, so they are able to successfully take aggro off you then. Good to know!


Most definitely the pet builds are now viable thanks to patch 1.04.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> >_> That's expected from a DH though. That's all your class is based around. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me goes... I play if I feel like it and do a run here and there... all the people I play with use Bots now. >_>


most dh i see use manticore... no way you are hitting 3/sec with that.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK, so they are able to successfully take aggro off you then. Good to know!


some (fast + already quick elites, like frogs and imps) will run straight through pets to you. It is mostly alright, but act 2 can be a pain with all the wide open space. In other acts, the dogs do an exceptional job of blocking most of the enemies as long as they are alive. Gargantuan will keep a couple occupied and do some pretty good damage.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Where do feel the sweet spot on AR/Armor is? I don't play my WD often but when I do I use a bear+vq setup and I often find myself taking too much damage from plague or molten since bears require close range.


lifesteal is important with bears and it helps alot in mitigating the dmg from molten

but on the all res side im doing just fine with 600 lowest resist 3% lifesteal and 50k hp in farming gears
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just out of curiosity (question to Se7en or Frosty), but is a tank pet spec for WD even viable in Inferno?


yes if you include bears to dps and use the pets as meat shields.. but it requires massive amount of vit to make em viable at higher mp level.. and frankly at anything past mp5 take the dogs out and keep the guarg since he his the only one that can still take some hits if you have the stats


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Yeh its a pita and no one ever answers questions or knows anything so you have to go on wiki and forums and find all t hat stuff. Overall its pretty simple just at first you don't really know what you are doing. But you will get a hang of it after maybe 20hrs or so.
> Since I played it a amonth ago I havent been able to go back to diablow, but since they are wiping for open beta ill prob just play d3 now and make some $$$ then maybe sell everything off, I dont know.
> I think on release Ill go cold witch and archer shadow, got an archer ranger and shadow cold atm. I like ranger better by a lot but I still havent hit merc on my cold guy.
> Also the community is pretty terrible, a bunch of uptight nerds who cant stand any criticism of PoE and if something exists in diablo 3 then its bad and PoE shouldnt do it, like just as an example, gold. Its pretty ez to troll them too.


Maybe the community has changed a lot since you last played, because I never had a bad experience with other players (other than people stealing drops >_>).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> PoE > D3 to this point?
> Thinking about giving this a shot.


I'd definitely give it a shot. My in game name is bassdoken (or derpdoken if I'm on my marauder).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> lol i said one bad thing... and i was jumped on in game.. everyone is like "if you are to stupid to play a game that makes you think then leave"
> i found NO one that was even remotely nice. Not my kind of game. at least 1/2 the people on d3 are nice. i will play again im sure, but maybe i will just turn off the chat.
> anyway, got myself some Lacuni's last night! dropped!!! and even had 3cc! wooo! so i have now broken the 3/sec barrier... 3/02 attacks per second. 3.4+ with frenzy! lol
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Static-1710/hero/3735497


I haven't had any bad experiences with the community (again, except for drop stealers).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think it is because many of the PoE crowd are disillusioned D2 fans that had become jaded by D3 and its current fan base and view PoE as their own walled garden. My advice is to ignore them and keep playing. A troll can't troll if you don't take the bait. Just like any other kid, he will eventually get bored of no response and move on.


The only large base of people I found is Kripparrian fanboys. Man those guys are annoying lol.


----------



## That Guy

Managed to win a pretty decent Manticore last night from the AH for ~200K. Now I just need to grab a new helmet to complete the Archon armor set... in white!

Profile Link


----------



## -SE7EN-

gunslinger... I was on today and switched to my Spirit Bears build, and thought it would be perfect for your current gear, especially with the lifesteal. Basically, you use Spirit Barrage and Rush of Essence to make the build, RoE returns 49mana/10 seconds from Spirit Spells (which includes Spirit Barrage, Spirit Walk, Horrify, and Soul Harvest). You can use Zombie Bears or even Acid Cloud as your secondary, which you can somewhat spam. Take Spiritual Attunement or Blood Ritual as a second passive (you may need both, try the different combinations until you can ALMOST never run out of mana in town with just holding down Spirit Barrage) For Spirit Barrage, I recommend Well of Souls, but The Spirit is Willing or Phlebotomize are also decent alternatives. The rest of the skills are optional, but I recommend Spirit Walk / Honored Guest and Horrify for 2 of them. I use pets as my last 2, but Soul Harvest would work well with this build too. Already having the 4piece zuni set, I would go for a Serpent Mojo with +Spirit Barrage damage, and probably a Stone of Jordan with the same. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SE7EN-1236/hero/8757001 is a link to my profile, if it shows mouse1 as Spirit Barrage/Well of Souls, it is the right build if you want to check it out. I have been using it for a while now on mp5-7 ever since I saw a thread on the forums of it, and it works pretty well. I run ~95k dps with the gear I use, and the main Spirit Barrage hits for 3-600k damage/hit on elites, and the smaller Barrages hitting for ~1-200k each.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> gunslinger... I was on today and switched to my Spirit Bears build, and thought it would be perfect for your current gear, especially with the lifesteal. Basically, you use Spirit Barrage and Rush of Essence to make the build, RoE returns 49mana/10 seconds from Spirit Spells (which includes Spirit Barrage, Spirit Walk, Horrify, and Soul Harvest). You can use Zombie Bears or even Acid Cloud as your secondary, which you can somewhat spam. Take Spiritual Attunement or Blood Ritual as a second passive (you may need both, try the different combinations until you can ALMOST never run out of mana in town with just holding down Spirit Barrage) For Spirit Barrage, I recommend Well of Souls, but The Spirit is Willing or Phlebotomize are also decent alternatives. The rest of the skills are optional, but I recommend Spirit Walk / Honored Guest and Horrify for 2 of them. I use pets as my last 2, but Soul Harvest would work well with this build too. Already having the 4piece zuni set, I would go for a Serpent Mojo with +Spirit Barrage damage, and probably a Stone of Jordan with the same. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SE7EN-1236/hero/8757001 is a link to my profile, if it shows mouse1 as Spirit Barrage/Well of Souls, it is the right build if you want to check it out. I have been using it for a while now on mp5-7 ever since I saw a thread on the forums of it, and it works pretty well. I run ~95k dps with the gear I use, and the main Spirit Barrage hits for 3-600k damage/hit on elites, and the smaller Barrages hitting for ~1-200k each.


Hum that is interesting but I do not have any money to buy any gear as i have been spending it on gems.... but I will give it a try with my current gear.


----------



## DoomDash

exp at mid 90's paragon feels like I'm finally hitting a wall.


----------



## likethegun

Decided to actually start playing harcore. Vowed to never do it, but I must say it is suprisingly awesome. You start off bran new fresh obviously with ZERP gold and NO gear, but there is no RMAH to ruin the game, and gear actually has meaning. I'm only lvl 34 or something right now and just killed diablo on normal... but I already got a legit legendary amulet drop in act 4 lol. The only way I found legs in softcore in normal difficulty was farming with my lvl 60 for leorics haha

Harcore is pretty legit. So far not a single issue with lag spikes, rubber banding, etc...


----------



## likethegun

not sure why this double posted


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Decided to actually start playing harcore. Vowed to never do it, but I must say it is suprisingly awesome. You start off bran new fresh obviously with ZERP gold and NO gear, but there is no RMAH to ruin the game, and gear actually has meaning. I'm only lvl 34 or something right now and just killed diablo on normal... but I already got a legit legendary amulet drop in act 4 lol. The only way I found legs in softcore in normal difficulty was farming with my lvl 60 for leorics haha
> Harcore is pretty legit. So far not a single issue with lag spikes, rubber banding, etc...


I'm considering trying a Hardcore character myself, what character did you end up choosing? For me, I could only choose Monk or Barb as the rest are too squishy..


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I'm considering trying a Hardcore character myself, what character did you end up choosing? For me, I could only choose Monk or Barb as the rest are too squishy..


I chose monk for the simple fact I know them inside and out and have over 650 hrs on my softcore monk... Next im going to make a wiz for same reason as I have 250 hrs on my softcore wiz. Youd be suprized though. Lower levels in HC really arent squishy for any character.

Monk is actually quite boring at these lower levels cause I have pretty good gear. Dash to get around in and out of things quickly. FoT thunderclap also for teleport, BoH/blinding flash/ serenity for safety... Same ol same ol haha. Still fun though.

I def think I am going to spend A LOT more time in HC though... makes the game much more pure and genuinely fun. Biggest thing for me is that the game doesn't FEEL ruined like softcore. Meaning if you find a decent item, it will always be decent in HC... regardless if there are enough people at lvl 60 that have gold to buy upgrades... doesn't change the fact that the gear is still usefull. Where as softcore... you feel dumb for not having at least 50k+ dps right when you reach lvl 60.


----------



## Fr0sty

wd's have spirit vessel.. its a safe thing for hardcore









+ pets

and stuff


----------



## JadedFloridian

I just made a Barb, level 8 and rising! I can see the appeal of it, starting from scratch is rather refreshing. Taking it slow, but not too slow as normal is still very easy. Definitely paying much more attention and no music while I'm playing!! I look forward to using the AH, looking around prices are much lower even for more high end gear, and it's not as flooded as softcore AH. My tag is Tragedy187#1308 if you want to play some HC sometime, I can see myself doing this a good amount as well!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I just made a Barb, level 8 and rising! I can see the appeal of it, starting from scratch is rather refreshing. Taking it slow, but not too slow as normal is still very easy. Definitely paying much more attention and no music while I'm playing!! I look forward to using the AH, looking around prices are much lower even for more high end gear, and it's not as flooded as softcore AH. My tag is Tragedy187#1308 if you want to play some HC sometime, I can see myself doing this a good amount as well!


Good deal bro! At work now so if you want to add me likethegun#1970 or i can add you when I get off. Yeah man. Also gold and gems etc... or at about a 4/1 ratio compared to softcore. Meaning stuff IS more expensive... but gear is more meaningful, so its not so bad.

Something someone noted to me the other day that drew appeal also was imagine finding that gem item once lvl 60. That super lucky find that nets millions of gold in inferno. Find that in hardcore, and you got yourself 4 times the amount of softcore gold if you find someone to trade.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Good deal bro! At work now so if you want to add me likethegun#1970 or i can add you when I get off. Yeah man. Also gold and gems etc... or at about a 4/1 ratio compared to softcore. Meaning stuff IS more expensive... but gear is more meaningful, so its not so bad.
> Something someone noted to me the other day that drew appeal also was imagine finding that gem item once lvl 60. That super lucky find that nets millions of gold in inferno. Find that in hardcore, and you got yourself 4 times the amount of softcore gold if you find someone to trade.


Yeah that's very true about the ratio, it makes it more exciting for sure! I sent you a request, looking forward to doing this more often.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Decided to actually start playing harcore. Vowed to never do it, but I must say it is suprisingly awesome. You start off bran new fresh obviously with ZERP gold and NO gear, but there is no RMAH to ruin the game, and gear actually has meaning. I'm only lvl 34 or something right now and just killed diablo on normal... but I already got a legit legendary amulet drop in act 4 lol. The only way I found legs in softcore in normal difficulty was farming with my lvl 60 for leorics haha
> Harcore is pretty legit. So far not a single issue with lag spikes, rubber banding, etc...


Well the pay2win guys will just use 3rd party sites, like I'm sure they do anyways for the cheaper price. It probably does cut down on the kids with a mom who buys them RMAH cards at wallmart though lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well the pay2win guys will just use 3rd party sites, like I'm sure they do anyways for the cheaper price. It probably does cut down on the kids with a mom who buys them RMAH cards at wallmart though lol.


Right. The p2w guys are still there, but my point is that its a lot harder to make money from hardcore that way. Not to mention the p2w guys really dont hurt the economy much. The botters aren't really there for gear but gold, because its not time efficient to risk dying to farm legends and what not in inferno.


----------



## FlawleZ

I've been thinking of starting a Hardcore myself. Will probably choose Monk as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

Monk seems like a good choice, due to the nice defensive spells.


----------



## Bassdoken

So how many hardcore new players do we have? I have a level 31 or 32, and I think it'd be pretty cool if we had a group of people to play with.

bassdoken#1858


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> So how many hardcore new players do we have? I have a level 31 or 32, and I think it'd be pretty cool if we had a group of people to play with.
> bassdoken#1858


On US, think I have a 30 something Hardcore avatar- Ichy#1201


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think it is because many of the PoE crowd are disillusioned D2 fans that had become jaded by D3 and its current fan base and view PoE as their own walled garden. My advice is to ignore them and keep playing. A troll can't troll if you don't take the bait. Just like any other kid, he will eventually get bored of no response and move on.


They aren't trolls they just hate d3 and worship PoE and think its perfect, and any criticism at all they rage.

Troll = trying to make people mad for pleasure usually with inflamatory/controversial remarks

But everyone just uses the word troll for everything they don't like, which is actually a meta troll to troll trolls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Maybe the community has changed a lot since you last played, because I never had a bad experience with other players (other than people stealing drops >_>).
> I'd definitely give it a shot. My in game name is bassdoken (or derpdoken if I'm on my marauder).
> I haven't had any bad experiences with the community (again, except for drop stealers).
> The only large base of people I found is Kripparrian fanboys. Man those guys are annoying lol.


Yeh kripp is so cool he abused to beat a pve game that was full of bugs and exploits wow. He basically took the athene route except I think athene might have actually been good in wow arena at one point (I have no idea if its true, I also heard he got carried, same for swifty).

Heres the Athene/Kripp method of success

1. Find a game, it doesn't have to require skill, but it does have to be popular, or else how will you get famous (famoose in kripps case), so morons will like you and hardcore will despise you
2. Claim you are going to do something that is really hard, but in reality its not (Athene vs insane computers LOL)
3. Make a bunch of videos/stream/promote yourself, create E-drama
4. Be a massive douche so people hate you, or you know, canadian vegan with a poop eating smug grin 24/7, same thing.
5. Accomplish your "hard" goal and talk crap to everyone and make it into a montage that is cut up to look really exciting when nothing is actually happening.
6. If you suck too much and can't accomplish your goal properly with the exploits you had in mind and get banned, blame blizzard or the game company or whoever else, I got hacked, I was DDOS, the dog ate my homework, and make them out to be the "man", and your the little guy fighting the corporation so you win as an underdog.
7. Success
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I chose monk for the simple fact I know them inside and out and have over 650 hrs on my softcore monk... Next im going to make a wiz for same reason as I have 250 hrs on my softcore wiz. Youd be suprized though. Lower levels in HC really arent squishy for any character.
> Monk is actually quite boring at these lower levels cause I have pretty good gear. Dash to get around in and out of things quickly. FoT thunderclap also for teleport, BoH/blinding flash/ serenity for safety... Same ol same ol haha. Still fun though.
> I def think I am going to spend A LOT more time in HC though... makes the game much more pure and genuinely fun. Biggest thing for me is that the game doesn't FEEL ruined like softcore. Meaning if you find a decent item, it will always be decent in HC... regardless if there are enough people at lvl 60 that have gold to buy upgrades... doesn't change the fact that the gear is still usefull. Where as softcore... you feel dumb for not having at least 50k+ dps right when you reach lvl 60.


Hardcore is really boring to me. You need to overgear and play extremely cautiously and farm lower stuff saving cooldowns to escape. It is extremely slow paced and doesnt push your skill at all, you just do everything slow and defensively. And self found hardcore is just a bandaid over the problem of d3 sucking. And without a RMAH I have no interest in playing. Might as well play PoE normal and lose some xp rather than waste time on diablo 3 if there is no $$$ potential.

I was gonna get each class to 60 in hardcore and I bought a lot of hardcore gold. My jeweler/BS is at 10 and I have 2 star amethysts and 1 star ruby, they are very expensive. I can't get myself to do HC without waypoints though cuz I don't want to waste time. Getting Leorics manor and act 3 part 1 then having someone kill/unlock diablo is best for xp/hr and its very safe. Id probably play normally through hell though but normal/nightmare are a snore.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> They aren't trolls they just hate d3 and worship PoE and think its perfect, and any criticism at all they rage.
> Troll = trying to make people mad for pleasure usually with inflamatory/controversial remarks
> But everyone just uses the word troll for everything they don't like, which is actually a meta troll to troll trolls.


So they actually aren't baiting for reactions? Hm....


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> So how many hardcore new players do we have? I have a level 31 or 32, and I think it'd be pretty cool if we had a group of people to play with.
> 
> bassdoken#1858


I just started on HC and love it. Sorry I would team up with you on SC but only like teaming with close friends on HC. (Safety Blanket)

Add me: Trace#1239


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> . And without a RMAH I have no interest in playing. Might as well play PoE normal and lose some xp rather than waste time on diablo 3 if there is no $$$ potential.
> I was gonna get each class to 60 in hardcore and I bought a lot of hardcore gold. My jeweler/BS is at 10 and I have 2 star amethysts and 1 star ruby, they are very expensive. I can't get myself to do HC without waypoints though cuz I don't want to waste time. Getting Leorics manor and act 3 part 1 then having someone kill/unlock diablo is best for xp/hr and its very safe. Id probably play normally through hell though but normal/nightmare are a snore.


Wait so you only purchased and played Diablo 3 to make money? Its a waste of time for you without a RMAH?


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I just started on HC and love it. Sorry I would team up with you on SC but only like teaming with close friends on HC. (Safety Blanket)
> Add me: Trace#1239


Well that's no fun. lol.

And trolling isn't doing something to illicit an agitated response; trolling is purposefully making an argument go in a circle using fallacies that the opposition (or whatever term you want to use) can't easily detect. The internet has usurped that term to mean just pissing someone off lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> They aren't trolls they just hate d3 and worship PoE and think its perfect, and any criticism at all they rage.
> Troll = trying to make people mad for pleasure usually with inflamatory/controversial remarks
> But everyone just uses the word troll for everything they don't like, which is actually a meta troll to troll trolls.
> Yeh kripp is so cool he abused to beat a pve game that was full of bugs and exploits wow. He basically took the athene route except I think athene might have actually been good in wow arena at one point (I have no idea if its true, I also heard he got carried, same for swifty).
> Heres the Athene/Kripp method of success
> 1. Find a game, it doesn't have to require skill, but it does have to be popular, or else how will you get famous (famoose in kripps case), so morons will like you and hardcore will despise you
> 2. Claim you are going to do something that is really hard, but in reality its not (Athene vs insane computers LOL)
> 3. Make a bunch of videos/stream/promote yourself, create E-drama
> 4. Be a massive douche so people hate you, or you know, canadian vegan with a poop eating smug grin 24/7, same thing.
> 5. Accomplish your "hard" goal and talk crap to everyone and make it into a montage that is cut up to look really exciting when nothing is actually happening.
> 6. If you suck too much and can't accomplish your goal properly with the exploits you had in mind and get banned, blame blizzard or the game company or whoever else, I got hacked, I was DDOS, the dog ate my homework, and make them out to be the "man", and your the little guy fighting the corporation so you win as an underdog.
> 7. Success


I laughed pretty hard at this. Well said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Hardcore is really boring to me. You need to overgear and play extremely cautiously and farm lower stuff saving cooldowns to escape. It is extremely slow paced and doesnt push your skill at all, you just do everything slow and defensively. And self found hardcore is just a bandaid over the problem of d3 sucking. And without a RMAH I have no interest in playing. Might as well play PoE normal and lose some xp rather than waste time on diablo 3 if there is no $$$ potential.
> I was gonna get each class to 60 in hardcore and I bought a lot of hardcore gold. My jeweler/BS is at 10 and I have 2 star amethysts and 1 star ruby, they are very expensive. I can't get myself to do HC without waypoints though cuz I don't want to waste time. Getting Leorics manor and act 3 part 1 then having someone kill/unlock diablo is best for xp/hr and its very safe. Id probably play normally through hell though but normal/nightmare are a snore.


I agree here it does get rather boring. i'm lvl 54 now and normal-nightmare is boring as hell... I don't agree with you regarding the RMAH though... You can find plenty of people on 3rd party sites to buy your hardcore stuff for softcore gold at a 4/1 ratio... then you can sell the softcore gold if you wish or what not... there are tons of possibilities on how to make money playing HC.

I'm thinking about lvling all 5 classes to 60 in HC. Thanks to some advice from friends... it takes less than 10 hours to lvl to 60 as long as you have a bit of gold/gear to start.

If you have a decent amount of gold or lvling gear... you can get from 1 to 60 in like 4 hours. Only reason i'm not 60 yet is because It's my first toon on HC so I literally started from scratch. But lvl 54 with only 10 hrs on my character starting from scratch aint too bad...


----------



## StaticFX

heres a new one.. i got vortexed... and wound up off the edge of the walkway. I couldnt move.. and died. lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> heres a new one.. i got vortexed... and wound up off the edge of the walkway. I couldnt move.. and died. lol


That sucks! Another reason why I don't play hardcore


----------



## Imglidinhere

So wait... they got rid of the RMAH?


----------



## nycste

long time no see i have been logging into D3 every so often now to buy a few upgrades for cheap and run a few missions kill some baddies but am i hearing this correctly.

Hardcore = seperate AH and no trading with normal account? or is the gear all considered HC?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Heard that there was a twitter post by JW that was shortly deleted afterwards that they intended to nerf Act 3 due to everyone still farming there for the high mob density. Take it with a grain of salt but keep your eyes and ears open for additional news.

Unable to find anything on the net to substantiate claim. Please disregard this for now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> So wait... they got rid of the RMAH?


There's never been RMAH on hardcore mode, only softcore. It's still in softcore.


----------



## kremtok

What has been changed in the game recently? Over the last 24 hours my Demon Hunter has lost all survivability. Where I used to have no problems if I was only paying attention, now I'm dying up to 10 times per key run even if I'm trying very hard.

Any ideas?


----------



## Crazy9000

Nothing has changed recently, I've been playing with a Wizard who can only take a few hits.


----------



## kremtok

Hm. It just seems that yesterday and today I've been receiving more one-hit kills than is typical. I'm also dying from small packs of regular (white) monsters where that was never a problem before; they're just ignoring my Templar and running to me, then one-hit killing me while in shadow power leaching massive amounts of life, standing inside the damage reduction bubble. I know I didn't change anything, so I can't imagine what I'm doing wrong.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kremtok-1137/hero/14224909

Unbuffed damage in game is 70418...not sure why it's not showing on the character's page.


----------



## nycste

Can someone update me from the time the game came out i got to max level as a monk it was redicu hard unless you spent millions in gold which i refused and put my very geared but still unable to solo act 4 inferno monk to rest. Now hes unkillable in slightly better gear playing him teh past week.

what are these key runs?

what is there for me to do in this game on my monk? besides get the bestest gear ? thx


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Can someone update me from the time the game came out i got to max level as a monk it was redicu hard unless you spent millions in gold which i refused and put my very geared but still unable to solo act 4 inferno monk to rest. Now hes unkillable in slightly better gear playing him teh past week.
> what are these key runs?
> what is there for me to do in this game on my monk? besides get the bestest gear ? thx


Can't really help you with the Monk as I've never played one.

Your goal in key runs is to eventually get a Hellfire Ring.

'Key runs' are the practice of killing the Key Warden of each Act 1 to 3. If - and only if - you have 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor, then the Key Warden has a chance to drop a key. This chance scales with monster power such that at MP10 there is a 100% chance to drop a key.

Once you have a key from each Act from 1 to 3, plus the Infernal Machine plan that drops from Act 4, you can then combine them to create an Infernal Machine. This enables you to go to a special 'uber' boss fight where there is a chance to drop an organ. As with the Key Wardens, this chance scales with monster power and is only able to drop with 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor. Once you have an organ from each 'uber,' you can then create a Hellfire Ring using the plan purchased from Act 2.

That's how most of us spend our time in this game lately, though you can also simply farm for better gear.

Good luck!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> what are these key runs?
> what is there for me to do in this game on my monk? besides get the bestest gear ? thx


keys are garbage. farm until you have a few of them, and then use the best one for the bonus xp til you get your paragon levels up. past using for that, theyre pretty bad unless you get the .0000000000000000000001% chance of rolling a trifecta.


----------



## I_am_McLovin

Why does D3 make my gpu so damn hot? Just checked my temps are they were up to 100c while playing... every other game I play it never goes above 70c.

fans at 100% and not even oc'd


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> long time no see i have been logging into D3 every so often now to buy a few upgrades for cheap and run a few missions kill some baddies but am i hearing this correctly.
> Hardcore = seperate AH and no trading with normal account? or is the gear all considered HC?


hardcore is completely seperate from softcore. I have multiple level 60s with paragon lvls in softcore, hundreds of millions of gold worth of gear in stash and on characters... and it does absolutely nothing for me in hardcore. Harccore also does not have a RMAH. only a gold AH. You can not trade items or gold between hardcore and softcore.

I have a lvl 60 almost paragon lvl 2 now HC monk. I have been having a great time starting from scratch once hitting lvl 60. Forgot what it feels like to only have 20k dps again! It is rather fun though to go through the story mode again and have to strategize the best ways to make gold. It is essentially the same as softcore, only not as many players at lvl 60. and a lot of the lvl 60 players still have garbage gear because many have to run farm hell to not die... so gear that is not even worth the vendor price in softcore still sells in HC. Also, lower level items (lvls 10-50) sell great.

Only way to P2W in hardcore is to have a 3rd party mediator website or something that will take your softcore gold (at a 4 to 1 ratio) and give you hardcore gold/items in return. However, this is extremely risky and not really that fun.

Being that I have been playing since release and have tons of crap in softcore... all the patch changes in the game having already had 500+ hrs on my monk before paragon lvls even existed... I took for granted just how great the patches have actually improved the game. While I was like lvl 30 in HC i found a legendary. (zero mf) and also once hitting 60 the drop rates for rares (with just neph stacks) is like perfect. obviously, I am stil spoiled because of my being used to softcore (where I, like many others, have pretty much everything we ever need except better gear to push us even FARTHER past 100k dps...).

What I mean is if I was brand new to diablo 3, even in softcore, at this point in time, being obvlivious to all the previous nerfs and problems... The game is actually pretty damn good now.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Hm. It just seems that yesterday and today I've been receiving more one-hit kills than is typical. I'm also dying from small packs of regular (white) monsters where that was never a problem before; they're just ignoring my Templar and running to me, then one-hit killing me while in shadow power leaching massive amounts of life, standing inside the damage reduction bubble. I know I didn't change anything, so I can't imagine what I'm doing wrong.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kremtok-1137/hero/14224909
> Unbuffed damage in game is 70418...not sure why it's not showing on the character's page.


Maybe its because your low dps doesnt convert to much health when you have Shadow Power / Gloom on.
You get 15% of the damage back to health but if your dps is low that aint going to be much.

You could use the Steady Aim passive skill to boost your dps by another 20%, that might help Shadow Power / Gloom a bit.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What has been changed in the game recently? Over the last 24 hours my Demon Hunter has lost all survivability. Where I used to have no problems if I was only paying attention, now I'm dying up to 10 times per key run even if I'm trying very hard.
> Any ideas?


have you double checked your gear? sometimes when im doing quick runs i accidently right click something when im doing things quickly and it swaps my gear for some garbage i just found and i dont notice it for awhile. mainly because i still 1 shot everything... but it would be very noticeable in a situation you are describing. just a thought, not trying to call you ******ed or anything. i dont think anything has changed in the game though.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Can't really help you with the Monk as I've never played one.
> Your goal in key runs is to eventually get a Hellfire Ring.
> 'Key runs' are the practice of killing the Key Warden of each Act 1 to 3. If - and only if - you have 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor, then the Key Warden has a chance to drop a key. This chance scales with monster power such that at MP10 there is a 100% chance to drop a key.
> Once you have a key from each Act from 1 to 3, plus the Infernal Machine plan that drops from Act 4, you can then combine them to create an Infernal Machine. This enables you to go to a special 'uber' boss fight where there is a chance to drop an organ. As with the Key Wardens, this chance scales with monster power and is only able to drop with 5 stacks of Nephalem Valor. Once you have an organ from each 'uber,' you can then create a Hellfire Ring using the plan purchased from Act 2.
> That's how most of us spend our time in this game lately, though you can also simply farm for better gear.
> Good luck!


thanks for the update and info, i jumped right into MP10 act 1 butcher run and died 2x on first 5 trash packs.... and takes forever to kill stuff haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> keys are garbage. farm until you have a few of them, and then use the best one for the bonus xp til you get your paragon levels up. past using for that, theyre pretty bad unless you get the .0000000000000000000001% chance of rolling a trifecta.


whatup se7en!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> hardcore is completely seperate from softcore. I have multiple level 60s with paragon lvls in softcore, hundreds of millions of gold worth of gear in stash and on characters... and it does absolutely nothing for me in hardcore. Harccore also does not have a RMAH. only a gold AH. You can not trade items or gold between hardcore and softcore.
> I have a lvl 60 almost paragon lvl 2 now HC monk. I have been having a great time starting from scratch once hitting lvl 60. Forgot what it feels like to only have 20k dps again! It is rather fun though to go through the story mode again and have to strategize the best ways to make gold. It is essentially the same as softcore, only not as many players at lvl 60. and a lot of the lvl 60 players still have garbage gear because many have to run farm hell to not die... so gear that is not even worth the vendor price in softcore still sells in HC. Also, lower level items (lvls 10-50) sell great.
> Only way to P2W in hardcore is to have a 3rd party mediator website or something that will take your softcore gold (at a 4 to 1 ratio) and give you hardcore gold/items in return. However, this is extremely risky and not really that fun.
> Being that I have been playing since release and have tons of crap in softcore... all the patch changes in the game having already had 500+ hrs on my monk before paragon lvls even existed... I took for granted just how great the patches have actually improved the game. While I was like lvl 30 in HC i found a legendary. (zero mf) and also once hitting 60 the drop rates for rares (with just neph stacks) is like perfect. obviously, I am stil spoiled because of my being used to softcore (where I, like many others, have pretty much everything we ever need except better gear to push us even FARTHER past 100k dps...).
> What I mean is if I was brand new to diablo 3, even in softcore, at this point in time, being obvlivious to all the previous nerfs and problems... The game is actually pretty damn good now.


Sup likethegun im sure you rememeber me, glad things are going well in the game for you. These changes might bring me back from the dead since its actually hard now. But there still isnt anything new which is sad except for those key bosses.

PS - is pony world worth doing with 5 stacks anymore at all?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Only way to P2W in hardcore is to have a 3rd party mediator website or something that will take your softcore gold (at a 4 to 1 ratio) and give you hardcore gold/items in return. However, this is extremely risky and not really that fun.


You can just buy the HC gold directly. I do wonder how not having the RMAH built in affects the number of people who pay for gold though.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Maybe its because your low dps doesnt convert to much health when you have Shadow Power / Gloom on.
> You get 15% of the damage back to health but if your dps is low that aint going to be much.
> You could use the Steady Aim passive skill to boost your dps by another 20%, that might help Shadow Power / Gloom a bit.


I've gone back and forth on Steady Aim a few times. It's much more useful when I'm in a party than when soloing. I may give it another shot just to see how things go. Thanks for the tip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> have you double checked your gear? sometimes when im doing quick runs i accidently right click something when im doing things quickly and it swaps my gear for some garbage i just found and i dont notice it for awhile. mainly because i still 1 shot everything... but it would be very noticeable in a situation you are describing. just a thought, not trying to call you ******ed or anything. i dont think anything has changed in the game though.


I've actually done that before, so it was one of the first things that I checked. I actually lost a very good quiver by accidentally replacing it with a trash item and then selling it. I know I felt ******ed when that happened, but it's not the issue this time. Thanks for the suggestion!

For what it's worth, I retrained my Templar last night and it helped quite a bit. The big problem before was that enemies seemed to focus on me and ignore the Templar. That wasn't really a problem before, only in the 48 hour period in which we've been going back and forth on the subject here. Now that he has the taunt or whatever it's called, they seem to focus on him and ignore me for the most part. Thanks to all for trying to help, and I'm still open to ideas!


----------



## iNinjar

if i remembered correctly, demon hunters were always squishy. i was able to solo with the tinker build but still die sometimes. what build do you run? before you lost survivability


----------



## kremtok

I didn't change anything with my build; that's why I asked here if something was changed in the game.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Wait so you only purchased and played Diablo 3 to make money? Its a waste of time for you without a RMAH?


Yes. D3 isnt good enough of a game but I was taking a break from starcraft and figured I could make a few bucks off a game thats mediocre. Its not a horrible game (now, it was atrocious b4) its just not a good game. And I wouldn't play it unless I could cash out, same for WoW. Basically I got a 120hz monitor and my sc2 expos paid for, and when hots comes out I will be refreshed to play again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I laughed pretty hard at this. Well said. I agree here it does get rather boring. i'm lvl 54 now and normal-nightmare is boring as hell... I don't agree with you regarding the RMAH though... it takes less than 10 hours to lvl to 60 as long as you have a bit of gold/gear to start.
> If you have a decent amount of gold or lvling gear... you can get from 1 to 60 in like 4 hours.


You can trade people 3.4 sc to 1 hc gold, that what I did, d3 forums have people with rep and you can trade in increments. I think I spent like 15m on HC gold, but the AH was down so I was rushing as usual so I lost a hella expensive amethyst -_-. Yeh leveling isn't hard but to me if there is a more efficient way to do something I'll either do it that way, or if I can't, not at all. Because it would be nice to have got each to 60 it doesn't really prove anything, and its kind of a lot of time wasted for something that doesnt matter. I mean Im sure you know you could do it, but then you have to put the time in TO do it. I thought about doing self found hardcore but if Im going to do hardcore, might as well play path of exile since its way more fun. But PoE is wiping jan 23 for open beta, and since I got a good taste for the game already there is no real point in farming endgame for my stuff to get wiped. So I've been watching MST3K and farming on my DH again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin*
> 
> Why does D3 make my gpu so damn hot? Just checked my temps are they were up to 100c while playing... every other game I play it never goes above 70c.
> fans at 100% and not even oc'd


Because you have to limit your frames. Also its poorly optimized. If you don't use vsync it will do max fps, personally I turn everything to low except resolution, graphic quality, and then I turn on "low effects" and edit my .ini file hardwareclass to "1". I find my gpus dont run hot like this and the game is clear to see loot and I can run 125fps easily.

Edit: Also strafe build sucks, I've toyed with it for a few hours. I find if you want to "afk farm" you can set it to a higher mp that requires 3-4 shots to kill trash reliably with BL, then when you are shooting you are free to watch oh I dont know, MST3K. Turn off sound, watch minimap for legs, don't worry about non leg loot from trash and only check for ur 63s on elites.

I know lower MPs are more efficient, actually mp3 is more efficient than mp0/1/2 for me and easier to afk with less stress aka high speed pay attention speed runs. And my starcraft skills actually let me see (or hear if I keep sound low) 63s from trash.


----------



## DoomDash

I love buffing my barb before I leave to make my damage look higher:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

^^. I should have got a frenzy shrine too, maybe I could break 1m.


----------



## js593

So, yesterday i decided to play around and tinker with my DH. Without Sharpshooter, i cant deal with anything in MP1. I changed to Ball lighting, and it REALLY improved with Sharpshooter.

I don't know what else to look for. I only have about 900K gold, so buying stuff is just not an option.

Any idea's on what to look at?

i'll dig up my account and put it on this post.

edit :
js593#1965


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> So, yesterday i decided to play around and tinker with my DH. Without Sharpshooter, i cant deal with anything in MP1. I changed to Ball lighting, and it REALLY improved with Sharpshooter.
> I don't know what else to look for. I only have about 900K gold, so buying stuff is just not an option.
> Any idea's on what to look at?
> i'll dig up my account and put it on this post.
> edit :
> js593#1965


Use Shadow Power with the Gloom rune for extra health regen when doing dps.

Also try to get more Crit Chance so you can miss out Sharp Shooter, i would ditch SS at around +30% Crit Chance.
Upgrading your ring's, glove's and bracers should be fairly cheap.

Other things i would do is getting a weapon with AS and a socket, your crit damage is rather low atm.

Another thing is movement speed, get a pair of boots with similar stats to yours but with 11 or 12% movement speed.
Eventually you want to have +20% movement speed or more, you can get Inna's pants or Lacuni bracers for that but they cost alot with good stats.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Yes. D3 isnt good enough of a game but I was taking a break from starcraft and figured I could make a few bucks off a game thats mediocre. Its not a horrible game (now, it was atrocious b4) its just not a good game. And I wouldn't play it unless I could cash out, same for WoW. Basically I got a 120hz monitor and my sc2 expos paid for, and when hots comes out I will be refreshed to play again.


Well in that case no wonder your not happy with the game. Its not even remotely close to time efficient to farm and expect a ROI per hour even half of minimum wage. Profitting off RMAH at this point would be merely a bonus to just playing the game.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Use Shadow Power with the Gloom rune for extra health regen when doing dps.
> Also try to get more Crit Chance so you can miss out Sharp Shooter, i would ditch SS at around +30% Crit Chance.
> Upgrading your ring's, glove's and bracers should be fairly cheap.
> Other things i would do is getting a weapon with AS and a socket, your crit damage is rather low atm.
> Another thing is movement speed, get a pair of boots with similar stats to yours but with 11 or 12% movement speed.
> Eventually you want to have +20% movement speed or more, you can get Inna's pants or Lacuni bracers for that but they cost alot with good stats.


I just looked over the rings, and the bracers, your right, they are the next in line for replacement.

Will look into the bracers tonight. Any upgrade on the rings is gonna cost alot of $. As for the boots, ive been looking for specific's on the AH, and couldn't seem to find anything that would be considered an upgrade. Will keep browsing.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I just looked over the rings, and the bracers, your right, they are the next in line for replacement.
> Will look into the bracers tonight. Any upgrade on the rings is gonna cost alot of $. As for the boots, ive been looking for specific's on the AH, and couldn't seem to find anything that would be considered an upgrade. Will keep browsing.


With almost 200 dex on he boots you will be hardpressed to find any in your budget without losing a little DPS. Losing a little dex and gaining the 12% movement is well worth it.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> With almost 200 dex on he boots you will be hardpressed to find any in your budget without losing a little DPS. Losing a little dex and gaining the 12% movement is well worth it.


When i looked at the AH about 2 weeks ago, the only set i could find was a drop of over 100 Dex. That much dex would be too much of a drop. My rings are up next though dex//crit + dmg and res. I find myself getting murdered by molten//ice mobs way too easy.


----------



## Phaelynar

Found a decent witching hour the other day. 100+ int and vit 9%ias and 45cd. Sadly it rolled 47lr instead of at. Tossed it on the AH but no idea if it sold yet. If not, I'll sell it to someone here if the offer is fair.


----------



## Seanage

I found a ton of stuff over the weekend.. probably one of the best hauls i've had in a long time. (Including an 960 DPS EF with 95% CD, STR and a socket) Overall though, last week I netted out about 70 legendaries and approx 375m gold aquired through pickup/vendors/AH


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I found a ton of stuff over the weekend.. probably one of the best hauls i've had in a long time. (Including an 960 DPS EF with 95% CD, STR and a socket) Overall though, last week I netted out about 70 legendaries and approx 375m gold aquired through pickup/vendors/AH


Teach me oh wise one.. Care to linky your profie?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> So, yesterday i decided to play around and tinker with my DH. Without Sharpshooter, i cant deal with anything in MP1. I changed to Ball lighting, and it REALLY improved with Sharpshooter.
> I don't know what else to look for. I only have about 900K gold, so buying stuff is just not an option.
> Any idea's on what to look at?
> i'll dig up my account and put it on this post.
> edit :
> js593#1965


get rid of that bow, it is garbage. you don't need LS if you use shadow power / gloom.
go on the ah and get the best bow you can find with dps/dex/socket, and use http://theasiangamer.com/d3-damage-calculator/ to figure out whether you need more dex or more dps on the weapon to increase your sheet damage. SharpShooter is bad. Fake DPS isn't really useful, get that crit chance up with gear and take it off as soon as you can. atk spd not so important, just a little bit on something that has crit chance so you can regain your hatred faster. save up about 8+ mill after you get the bow and crit chance of at least 35%.. then get you a 2sock manticore.


----------



## StaticFX

I say go for a calamity 1h xbow. It will give the 10% crit chance. And the speed is fantastic.


----------



## js593

Replaced Bracers tonight. Left with just shy of 400K, which is unfortunately not enough. Gonna be farming WAY too long. Just to think, i dont even have my Staff in inferno yet.


----------



## SirWaWa

any improvements with D3 with nvidia 310.70 (WHQL)?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> When i looked at the AH about 2 weeks ago, the only set i could find was a drop of over 100 Dex. That much dex would be too much of a drop. My rings are up next though dex//crit + dmg and res. I find myself getting murdered by molten//ice mobs way too easy.


what sort of budget are we talking about?


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> So, yesterday i decided to play around and tinker with my DH. Without Sharpshooter, i cant deal with anything in MP1. I changed to Ball lighting, and it REALLY improved with Sharpshooter.
> I don't know what else to look for. I only have about 900K gold, so buying stuff is just not an option.
> Any idea's on what to look at?
> i'll dig up my account and put it on this post.
> edit :
> js593#1965


Ive posted many guides/info but you should be doing mp0 until you have really good gear. Look up alch runs, do those on mp0, and I have posted several DH guides and pretty much every piece of info in this thread, so look for my long posts lol.

Generally BL isnt good when your gear sucks since it is optimal to use in close range and is bad vs fast enemies. I recommend sticking with covering fire and cluster arrow as these require no defense other than disc and you can focus on dps without worrying about dying.

Im not sure how gear has changed over the last month, but my old guideline was 100k dps then you can start to think about getting hp/all resist/phys resist, but get disc ASAP. Smokescreen is better when you are weak but Gloom is infinitely better when you are average-strong.

One of the main reasons cluster arrow is so good early is the insane burst it provides lets you use smokescreen or gloom to get elites down fast. ANd since its so bursty you can often survive even things like phasebeasts. Also its instant attacks, and attacks stun, so you have even more survival through offense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well in that case no wonder your not happy with the game. Its not even remotely close to time efficient to farm and expect a ROI per hour even half of minimum wage. Profitting off RMAH at this point would be merely a bonus to just playing the game.


No its a bonus. Right now there is no real game I want to play out, in fact I've been playing several games b/c I cant find anything I like. So when I quit D3 I get some bonus where diablo 3 + money > any other game atm. Plus its so ez u can basically bot it with part of ur brain.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what sort of budget are we talking about?


I have 400K in my bank. I've never seen 2 mil.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Ive posted many guides/info but you should be doing mp0 until you have really good gear. Look up alch runs, do those on mp0, and I have posted several DH guides and pretty much every piece of info in this thread, so look for my long posts lol.
> Generally BL isnt good when your gear sucks since it is optimal to use in close range and is bad vs fast enemies. I recommend sticking with covering fire and cluster arrow as these require no defense other than disc and you can focus on dps without worrying about dying.
> Im not sure how gear has changed over the last month, but my old guideline was 100k dps then you can start to think about getting hp/all resist/phys resist, but get disc ASAP. Smokescreen is better when you are weak but Gloom is infinitely better when you are average-strong.
> One of the main reasons cluster arrow is so good early is the insane burst it provides lets you use smokescreen or gloom to get elites down fast. ANd since its so bursty you can often survive even things like phasebeasts. Also its instant attacks, and attacks stun, so you have even more survival through offense.
> No its a bonus. Right now there is no real game I want to play out, in fact I've been playing several games b/c I cant find anything I like. So when I quit D3 I get some bonus where diablo 3 + money > any other game atm. Plus its so ez u can basically bot it with part of ur brain.


I'll to a thread search later on.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Teach me oh wise one.. Care to linky your profie?


Here ya go.. been running MP1-MP2 all week for fast XP.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Here ya go.. been running MP1-MP2 all week for fast XP.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


Nice Hellfire ring. Wish mine would roll that well.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> I have 400K in my bank. I've never seen 2 mil.


you've never saved up 10mil gold in the game?


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you've never saved up 10mil gold in the game?


Neither have I and I have been playing since release and haven't spent more than 1mil in the AH


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Neither have I and I have been playing since release and haven't spent more than 1mil in the AH


you must be doing something wrong then when it comes to farming the game


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> Neither have I and I have been playing since release and haven't spent more than 1mil in the AH


You guys must be very casual players then.







I've been playing since release and I've made 58m just from gold drops.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Here ya go.. been running MP1-MP2 all week for fast XP.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


I've got 8m to deck out 1 monk, think you can do it?


----------



## itzzjason

I'm looking for friendly people to farm keys with in MP7+
Add me: Ascension#1670
with message: ocn keys


----------



## Pidoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you must be doing something wrong then when it comes to farming the game


Well this is true, I don't spend a lot of time farming. If I do find something it has horrible stats and worth a brimstone.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> You guys must be very casual players then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing since release and I've made 58m just from gold drops.


I only play for about an hour a day about 4 days a week. So I would say that I am a casual player


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> I only play for about an hour a day about 4 days a week. So I would say that I am a casual player


well that explains it


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I've got 8m to deck out 1 monk, think you can do it?


Sorry, its nearly a "full time job" just trying to search for upgrades for myself, let alone trying to find an entire set for such a small budget for another.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you must be doing something wrong then when it comes to farming the game


Care to elaborate on this? On one farm run i average about 200k gold after selling.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason*
> 
> I'm looking for friendly people to farm keys with in MP7+
> Add me: Ascension#1670
> with message: ocn keys


I'm down if your cool to run with a Monk tank. Don't do much damage but I rarely die MP7 or lower.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Care to elaborate on this? On one farm run i average about 200k gold after selling.


Exactly. You should snag 200K+ in gold with a typical alkaizer run in act III. More if you sell All the rares. On a low MP it takes me about -20 min to clear depending on which MP I play. With the much better drop rates of today your bound to get a legendary worth something.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I've got 8m to deck out 1 monk, think you can do it?


With today's prices in the AH, you bet. Should be easy to deck out a magnet monk, fire monk, even a tempest monk for survivable up to MP5-6ish.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Care to elaborate on this? On one farm run i average about 200k gold after selling.


we usually just do keep depts 3 and 2 until we have 5 stacks then do areat crater 1 till azmo in around 20 - 25minutes.. i guess its because witch doctors are that awesome at melting elites or something

and nets us around 300 - 500k per 20min


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://www.diablofans.com/topic/79383-80m-exphour-archon-run-with-crappy-video/
lq 300x speed 80million xp an hour archon video.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> With today's prices in the AH, you bet. Should be easy to deck out a magnet monk, fire monk, even a tempest monk for survivable up to MP5-6ish.


I wish I could afford to gear up my Witch Doctor with 8 million for higher MP. Started playing against recently and I'm at 7 million and working on getting above 41k dps. Oh well, starting to average 3 legionaries a day with 21 paragon levels and not much MF gear. It can only get better, right?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I wish I could afford to gear up my Witch Doctor with 8 million for higher MP. Started playing against recently and I'm at 7 million and working on getting above 41k dps. Oh well, starting to average 3 legionaries a day with 21 paragon levels and not much MF gear. It can only get better, right?


you should be able to hit 85k dps easily with a few mill.


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Exactly. You should snag 200K+ in gold with a typical alkaizer run in act III. More if you sell All the rares. On a low MP it takes me about -20 min to clear depending on which MP I play. With the much better drop rates of today your bound to get a legendary worth something.


hOLY f...
It took me an hour to clean up to the seige dude from A3 start.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> hOLY f...
> It took me an hour to clean up to the seige dude from A3 start.


Search youtube for alkaizer run to see what he's talking about running.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you should be able to hit 85k dps easily with a few mill.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/2982811

Let me know what upgrade you'd recommend. Thinking about saving up for Zuni Pox with 4.5%+ crit (50+ million buyout minimum) or Litany with crit dmg (14+ million minimum buyout).


----------



## nycste

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Sirste-1548/hero/1177606 is my monk, tank based low HP thats how we used to roll when inferno was hard before Monster Levels and before monks were OP without spending millions of gold.... I only have 1.4m so if anyone could direct me in a direction by all means ill try to get an item or two...

just playing for pure fun at this point to max out my dude, i have no plans in the game other then to have alittle fun here and there


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/2982811
> Let me know what upgrade you'd recommend. Thinking about saving up for Zuni Pox with 4.5%+ crit (50+ million buyout minimum) or Litany with crit dmg (14+ million minimum buyout).


you could grab a cheaper pox to tide you over and copy my nuke build if you also grab a knife with sock + max mana + mana regen. you replace knife for LS + sock and ToTD for U.Serpent for a spit barrage build. either of those would allow you to get crit chance instead of LoH on your jewelry (which is a pretty big weak spot I see) you look to have enough AR to get rid of those bracers for 5+ crit chance too.
In any situation you pick, get rid of that weapon. that minimal LoH is terrible compared to what you could do with a socket + crit gem. Your Dps starts with your weapon, everything else just mulitplies off of that. better to have a good weapon + a bad item than a good item + bad weapon.
A. lower dps, crit damage on weapon + socket with crit gem.
B. higher dps, op crit on weapon, + socket with crit gem.
you will prolly benefit more now (with your low crit chance) with high dps + socket weapon.
you can do some searching and use the calculator to find out whether a higher dps weapon or one with int. would be more beneficial for now.
as far as LoH in general, it is mediocre (but better with the rain of toads you use) but using a different way to achieve your life regain would be better if you can kill them more quickly. bears + ToTD + grave injustice is good. Spirit barrage build + Life steal is also good.
as far as your plans for saving up for a pox with crit, not really recommended right now, as you could improve dps so much more with other items currently, as you don't have a lot of crit damage. +4.5 crit chance isn't that good when you only have like 74% crit damage. if you're not using all that mana, like per se a nuke build, then you don't really need that 4piece zuni set mana bonus, you can get a different ring for way less that will improve your dps a LOT more.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/2982811
> Let me know what upgrade you'd recommend. Thinking about saving up for Zuni Pox with 4.5%+ crit (50+ million buyout minimum) or Litany with crit dmg (14+ million minimum buyout).


dont look at overpriced set items .. because you dont need em to make a good witch doctor

your weapon is one of the first thing id replace.

get your crit chance higher on rings amulet and so on


----------



## likethegun

regarding my previous P2W HC statement. I know you can just pay a 3rd party gold seller for HC gold. I just meant without spending out of pocket money, and using your SC farming to fund your HC toons...

Regardless... not as many p2w in HC because SC is where all the folks are at that are going to spend real money on gear; rhe casual players who enjoy the game but are too lazy or impatient to put in the time to gear up without spending money. All their friends are super high dps... they want to be too. You don't find that in HC.

Not to mention spendig real money on HC gold is stupid. One wrong move or a lag, your dead, you just wasted almost 50 mil on a single gem you will never get back! hahaha


----------



## Fr0sty

why waste time on a hc toon when your softcore toons arent even to their full potential or not 100 para ???


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why waste time on a hc toon when your softcore toons arent even to their full potential or not 100 para ???


because 100 para is stupid. period. numerous dudes i play with now are para 100 and i find more legends than they do in a single run HAHA. RNG my rear end... and i have over 100k dps which was my simple target goal for my main toon anyway. The better question is why stick to just one or 2 characters, when you can have 10 lvl 60s. and alsop get the HC achievements.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why waste time on a hc toon when your softcore toons arent even to their full potential or not 100 para ???


My main in SC is only Para 24 and don't plan on getting him higher. Will get lvls as I play. Only thing I'm worried about are the extra stats that might affect PvP.

I really am enjoying HC. Brings something new the game. Really fun to play with 3 others on vent in HC. The excitement on the close calls is like a drug. lol


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Regardless... not as many p2w in HC because SC is where all the folks are at that are going to spend real money on gear; *rhe casual players who enjoy the game but are too lazy or impatient to put in the time to gear up without spending money*. All their friends are super high dps... they want to be too. You don't find that in HC.


Just because you purchase gold doesn't mean you are lazy or impatient. Most ppl do not have time to play 5+hrs in a whole week much less more than that. I can barely get in 10hrs on the whole week but do what I can.

I spend money in the RMH. Don't mind it at all and not trying to E-Peen.


----------



## DoomDash

I could never spend money on rmah.


----------



## Crazy9000

I could see spending money on a third party gold site, but the RMAH is a ripoff lol.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My main in SC is only Para 24 and don't plan on getting him higher. Will get lvls as I play. Only thing I'm worried about are the extra stats that might affect PvP.
> I really am enjoying HC. Brings something new the game. Really fun to play with 3 others on vent in HC. The excitement on the close calls is like a drug. lol


Started playing HC 2 days ago.. its pretty badass. Just having to start over with nothing to help you out, and knowing that if you die your done makes things a little more interesting. I also enjoy the AH flipping and such that goes on with lower levels, kinda making the AH fun again.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I could see spending money on a third party gold site, but the RMAH is a ripoff lol.


The exchange rate between the 2 aren't that far off. You purchase when it is below .34 per 1M.

3rd party sites are usually just .03-.04 per 1M.


----------



## Crazy9000

$100m RMAH = $32, elsewhere = $27

Main ripoff is if you buy items though... I compare gold to RMAH when I have something worth more then 1m, and always the RMAH are crazy inflated. In a lot of cases you can be the cheapest on the RMAH, then just trade that balance for gold and come out ahead. Only downside is 24 hours to get your money then another 24 hours to get the gold in some cases lol.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just because you purchase gold doesn't mean you are lazy or impatient. Most ppl do not have time to play 5+hrs in a whole week much less more than that. I can barely get in 10hrs on the whole week but do what I can.
> I spend money in the RMH. Don't mind it at all and not trying to E-Peen.


It doesn't bother me that people buy off the RMAH.. except for when PvP comes out (but it will give us all an excuse when we get beaten lol. that guy MUST have bought all his gear RMAH







). That and those who RMAH all their gear their and then brag about doing x damage. ugh.


----------



## rationalthinking

I rarely buy items. Maybe 2-3 items total I have purchased there.

The gold is what I purchase then go to the AH because the items are generally cheaper that way.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My main in SC is only Para 24 and don't plan on getting him higher. Will get lvls as I play. Only thing I'm worried about are the extra stats that might affect PvP.
> I really am enjoying HC. Brings something new the game. Really fun to play with 3 others on vent in HC. The excitement on the close calls is like a drug. lol


so the fun in hc is almost dying and losing all the gears you got ???

sounds great,sign me in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I could see spending money on a third party gold site, but the RMAH is a ripoff lol.


how is the rmah more of a ripoff compared to chinese farmer sites?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so the fun in hc is almost dying and losing all the gears you got ???
> sounds great,sign me in


The fun is that there is actually _something to lose_. In SC, you lose all of what? 6k? Which is nothing at all once you've got a halfway decent character. Believe it or not, people like to have something on the line and not just a minor inconvenience with 30 seconds of running to get right back to where you were.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> The fun is that there is actually _something to lose_. In SC, you lose all of what? 6k? Which is nothing at all once you've got a halfway decent character. Believe it or not, people like to have something on the line and not just a minor inconvenience with 30 seconds of running to get right back to where you were.


so losing 500hours of hard earned gears and to lose them on rubberbanding or disconection or whatever is fun

LOL

sounds like some hardcore elitist talk to me

i'd rather just farm softcore and actually never lose my gears


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Just because you purchase gold doesn't mean you are lazy or impatient. Most ppl do not have time to play 5+hrs in a whole week much less more than that. I can barely get in 10hrs on the whole week but do what I can.
> I spend money in the RMH. Don't mind it at all and not trying to E-Peen.


exactly, therefore that falls under the "impatient" part of my comment...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so the fun in hc is almost dying and losing all the gears you got ???
> sounds great,sign me in
> how is the rmah more of a ripoff compared to chinese farmer sites?


More expensive.


----------



## Teufle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so losing 500hours of hard earned gears and to lose them on rubberbanding or disconection or whatever is fun
> LOL
> sounds like some hardcore elitist talk to me
> i'd rather just farm softcore and actually never lose my gears


Yes it is fun. As previously stated, having something on the line adds a level of care to the game that is missing from the normal modes. However, most people disagree and thats why HC is a separate mode.

How I typically break it down, since I play both sides of the house is so:
HC for when I have more then an hour to spare.
Standard for when I just want to veg and point and click, or when my time is limited and I can afford to be reckless.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Greetings all

I've been following this thread for a while now trying to work out what i should buy for my DH.
This is what i currently have: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/RandomSheep-1966/hero/8169960

I know its KAKA but i have about 60 mill to spend so if anyone has some of natalya's or inna's set items for me and would like to trade for some fresh gold coins, let me know.

This is what i am looking at and i would appreciate any crit as i am far from knowledgeable.

*Natalya's*
Boots
Ring
Hand crossbow

*Inna's*
Chest
Pants

I am happy with my quiver atm unless there is something better.
I know i also need a decent belt,shoulders and gloves.

So guys any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Greetings all
> I've been following this thread for a while now trying to work out what i should buy for my DH.
> This is what i currently have: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/RandomSheep-1966/hero/8169960
> I know its KAKA but i have about 60 mill to spend so if anyone has some of natalya's or inna's set items for me and would like to trade for some fresh gold coins, let me know.
> This is what i am looking at and i would appreciate any crit as i am far from knowledgeable.
> *Natalya's*
> Boots
> Ring
> Hand crossbow
> *Inna's*
> Chest
> Pants
> I am happy with my quiver atm unless there is something better.
> I know i also need a decent belt,shoulders and gloves.
> So guys any help would be appreciated.


With 60mil you should be able to get alot like:

Boots with dex, all ress and 12% movement speed for about 12mill.
good Inna's pants with sockets for about 30mill.
Good bracers with dex, vita, all ress and crit for about 15mill. (can also be with something else you want like crit chance and crit damage)

60mill also gets you a good Manticore with 1100+ dps, 86+ % crit damage, 2 sockets and mabe some dex and/or vita


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> With 60mil you should be able to get alot like:
> Boots with dex, all ress and 12% movement speed for about 12mill.
> good Inna's pants with sockets for about 30mill.
> Good bracers with dex, vita, all ress and crit for about 15mill. (can also be with something else you want like crit chance and crit damage)
> 60mill also gets you a good Manticore with 1100+ dps, 86+ % crit damage, 2 sockets and mabe some dex and/or vita


Thanks

Its so freaking hard to decide what to get.
Bugger

I do know i need to up my Crit damage and Crit chance.
How much all ress and hp do i actually need?


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufle*
> 
> Yes it is fun. As previously stated, having something on the line adds a level of care to the game that is missing from the normal modes. However, most people disagree and thats why HC is a separate mode.
> How I typically break it down, since I play both sides of the house is so:
> HC for when I have more then an hour to spare.
> Standard for when I just want to veg and point and click, or when my time is limited and I can afford to be reckless.


hc sounds boring since you'd have to play so defensively though. you probably have to go super tanky, low dps. i bet taking a less tanky, higher dps build through a high mp takes more skill . part of the skill of a lot of games is i think being able to accurately evaluate risk and then make good decisions off that, though sometimes it can get a little "close." but hc you can never really take any risk at all.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> hc sounds boring since you'd have to play so defensively though. you probably have to go super tanky, low dps. i bet taking a less tanky, higher dps build through a high mp takes more skill . part of the skill of a lot of games is i think being able to accurately evaluate risk and then make good decisions off that, though sometimes it can get a little "close." but hc you can never really take any risk at all.


In Diablo II hardcore was great since surviving actually means something. It makes difficult mob spawns a lot more exciting, since it really matters.

I haven't tried d3 hardcore though, with potion cooldowns it sounds like it would get frustrating more then exciting.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In Diablo II hardcore was great since surviving actually means something. It makes difficult mob spawns a lot more exciting, since it really matters.
> I haven't tried d3 hardcore though, with potion cooldowns it sounds like it would get frustrating more then exciting.


not having potion cds in d2 makes it seem like it would almost be impossible to die, if you have a large amount of strong potions. the thing about d3 is it's easy to get trapped by certain elite mobs and face an inevitable death. that's in part why i like dh, you have almost indefinite number of escapes, if you use vault and prep. on the other hand, most dh will be quite squishy


----------



## KuramaKitsune

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kurama-1465/hero/28271855

is the gear on the next level of gameplay really that much better?
i started this character on mp10 and i think this is my nightmare,

should i just be like speedrunning all the way into hell or what?

if anyone has suggestions, please chime in.

i THOUGHT i was doing pretty well,
although im not one shot killing the random mobs anymore,
i suppose it could be time just to upgrade and move on up in the difficulty levels


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> not having potion cds in d2 makes it seem like it would almost be impossible to die, if you have a large amount of strong potions. the thing about d3 is it's easy to get trapped by certain elite mobs and face an inevitable death. that's in part why i like dh, you have almost indefinite number of escapes, if you use vault and prep. on the other hand, most dh will be quite squishy


Well in d2 you had a max of 16 potions, and some of those slots are probably used for mana and normal healing pots instead of all rejuv. It's not a case of just spamming the potion button and being invincible at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuramaKitsune*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kurama-1465/hero/28271855
> is the gear on the next level of gameplay really that much better?
> i started this character on mp10 and i think this is my nightmare,
> should i just be like speedrunning all the way into hell or what?
> if anyone has suggestions, please chime in.
> i THOUGHT i was doing pretty well,
> although im not one shot killing the random mobs anymore,
> i suppose it could be time just to upgrade and move on up in the difficulty levels


Looks like you spent a ton on level req reduced items so you should just coast fine until you hit 60. If you're taking too much damage, turn the MP down a bit.

As for how fast you should be going, yeah just try to speed run through it, but don't skip too many mobs- you still want to pick up XP while you go.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Greetings all
> I've been following this thread for a while now trying to work out what i should buy for my DH.
> This is what i currently have: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/RandomSheep-1966/hero/8169960
> I know its KAKA but i have about 60 mill to spend so if anyone has some of natalya's or inna's set items for me and would like to trade for some fresh gold coins, let me know.
> This is what i am looking at and i would appreciate any crit as i am far from knowledgeable.
> *Natalya's*
> Boots
> Ring
> Hand crossbow
> *Inna's*
> Chest
> Pants
> I am happy with my quiver atm unless there is something better.
> I know i also need a decent belt,shoulders and gloves.
> So guys any help would be appreciated.


I would keep the inna's pants, but go with belt instead of chest uinless you are planning on the witching hour.. then do inna's chest instead of bow. ring would be optional, as they're pretty expensive with crit chance for +130 dex. you could use the extra money, get a rare ring and more dex on other items (or keep the ones you have, theyre pretty good; might try n a grab an ok-ish hellfire for the bonus xp, temporarily while keeping the other one in statsh, try for some crit chance). I would suggest a 2soc manticore, but if you really want a handbow, go calamity. be sure to save money for a crit gem, go as high as possible, maybe 2 90s instead of 2 100s if going dual-socket manticore. if calamity, try to budget the 100%crit dmg emerald. you are more than ok with hp now, need ~30k and life steal isnt really important - just work shadowpower/gloom into your build somehow. grab some crit chance on ammy, gloves, and bracers.


----------



## iTurn

I know D3 isn't graphically amazing but I swear my graphics degraded when I upgraded to 1080p :S

4 Levels til 60!! I need to post my profile for some tips on gearing.


----------



## Fr0sty

started a wd pet tank setup for the lulz and i gotta say mp10 looks weak in terms of dmg

LOL

148k hp 900+ all resist 8k armor with horrify armor buff rune

but its a test spec .. so most of the gears are low int .. so the dps is low.. i'll manage to upgrade the gears as i go with higher int version for more dmg

but with that spec the pets dont even die at all vs a full screen of mob in mp10.. heck i die faster then them

that's what 2.1k vitality and 100% life bonus does


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Thanks
> Its so freaking hard to decide what to get.
> Bugger
> I do know i need to up my Crit damage and Crit chance.
> How much all ress and hp do i actually need?


I dont feel AR and Vita are that inportant for a DH.

I just have 330AR and could do with even less i think.
Shadow Power / Gloom is all you need for defense.

Important stats for a DH is AS, CC and CD

My DH
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/20650583

Farming MP4/5 with this very fast.
Can do up to MP7/8.


----------



## KuramaKitsune

hey guys,
does anyone else roll with a mage?

and if so, what setup do you use for your abilities ?

i use the electrocute with 6 chains rune. and what is it , disintegrate beam with the rune that hits anything near me . for left click and right click,

and as for my 1234 powers
4 is archon mode with the reduced cooldown rune
3 i use the venom rune hydras, (just bc there neat) OR i use magic weapon force rune ,
2 i use the summon vigaroon for plus 250 second hp regen or whatever OR the force one that gives plus 15% dmg (the double buff with that and magic weapon)
1 i use lightning shield that strikes all attackers,


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuramaKitsune*
> 
> hey guys,
> does anyone else roll with a mage?
> and if so, what setup do you use for your abilities ?
> i use the electrocute with 6 chains rune. and what is it , disintegrate beam with the rune that hits anything near me . for left click and right click,
> and as for my 1234 powers
> 4 is archon mode with the reduced cooldown rune
> 3 i use the venom rune hydras, (just bc there neat) OR i use magic weapon force rune ,
> 2 i use the summon vigaroon for plus 250 second hp regen or whatever OR the force one that gives plus 15% dmg (the double buff with that and magic weapon)
> 1 i use lightning shield that strikes all attackers,


yes i run wizzard.. and i play the critical mass frost nova build


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuramaKitsune*
> 
> hey guys,
> does anyone else roll with a mage?
> and if so, what setup do you use for your abilities ?
> i use the electrocute with 6 chains rune. and what is it , disintegrate beam with the rune that hits anything near me . for left click and right click,
> and as for my 1234 powers
> 4 is archon mode with the reduced cooldown rune
> 3 i use the venom rune hydras, (just bc there neat) OR i use magic weapon force rune ,
> 2 i use the summon vigaroon for plus 250 second hp regen or whatever OR the force one that gives plus 15% dmg (the double buff with that and magic weapon)
> 1 i use lightning shield that strikes all attackers,


Well if you want another person who isn't doing CM, here's what I've been doing. Obviously don't play tons if you look at paragon level, but I have fun.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624


----------



## rationalthinking

If some of you guys don't know I think DoomDash will be OCN's 1st Paragon Level 100 player? He is currently PLvl 99.

Can someone confirm that he will be the first OCN member to hit 100?


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> If some of you guys don't know I think DoomDash will be OCN's 1st Paragon Level 100 player? He is currently PLvl 99.
> Can someone confirm that he will be the first OCN member to hit 100?


how could any know that, maybe the p100 guy just doesn't look at these threads. or doesnt care to post


----------



## nycste

made a new friend who helped me out aka became santaclaus lol my monk is finally pimp~

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Sirste-1548/hero/1177606


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> made a new friend who helped me out aka became santaclaus lol my monk is finally pimp~
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Sirste-1548/hero/1177606


the person that pimped your monk screwed you... seriously.. that low resist

uber low vit even with all those vit gems ...


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the person that pimped your monk screwed you... seriously.. that low resist
> uber low vit even with all those vit gems ...


Your correct, I was able to increase my health a little but I lost a lot. For now I am 10x stronger it seems then I was before.

1. Yes I lost resist
2. Yes I lost Health.
3. I do 3x more damage
4. Things die fast = I rarely die unless I stand in something I shouldn't

I totally understand your point. But having only 1m gold to my name I cannot complain about getting several million of gear for free from someone I just met earlier that day answering some of my questions...

I was a tank and it took forever to kill anything sure I was alittle safer but honestly I am stronger now.... I ironically do not get 1 shot yet before I did. Why i do not know really... but its truth. I am blowing through MP1-3 atm and I have only had this gear for one day.

any other tips of advice I am all ears because untill i find 2-20million I cannot upgrade any of my items (lengendaries) till i win the lotto in D3 Gold.

thanks for looking out though! feel free to respond in any which way Im just calling it as it is for now. I tried MP10 and it took so long to kill the first two pacts I said yea ill pass and i am pretty sure i died on one of the first few trash packs on MP10 act3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Your correct, I was able to increase my health a little but I lost a lot. For now I am 10x stronger it seems then I was before.
> 1. Yes I lost resist
> 2. Yes I lost Health.
> 3. I do 3x more damage
> 4. Things die fast = I rarely die unless I stand in something I shouldn't
> I totally understand your point. But having only 1m gold to my name I cannot complain about getting several million of gear for free from someone I just met earlier that day answering some of my questions...
> I was a tank and it took forever to kill anything sure I was alittle safer but honestly I am stronger now.... I ironically do not get 1 shot yet before I did. Why i do not know really... but its truth. I am blowing through MP1-3 atm and I have only had this gear for one day.
> any other tips of advice I am all ears because untill i find 2-20million I cannot upgrade any of my items (lengendaries) till i win the lotto in D3 Gold.
> thanks for looking out though! feel free to respond in any which way Im just calling it as it is for now. I tried MP10 and it took so long to kill the first two pacts I said yea ill pass and i am pretty sure i died on one of the first few trash packs on MP10 act3.


ahhh if those gears were free then its something nice

but at some point you should think of adding more resist because it makes farming easier


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Your correct, I was able to increase my health a little but I lost a lot. For now I am 10x stronger it seems then I was before.
> 1. Yes I lost resist
> 2. Yes I lost Health.
> 3. I do 3x more damage
> 4. Things die fast = I rarely die unless I stand in something I shouldn't
> I totally understand your point. But having only 1m gold to my name I cannot complain about getting several million of gear for free from someone I just met earlier that day answering some of my questions...
> I was a tank and it took forever to kill anything sure I was alittle safer but honestly I am stronger now.... I ironically do not get 1 shot yet before I did. Why i do not know really... but its truth. I am blowing through MP1-3 atm and I have only had this gear for one day.
> any other tips of advice I am all ears because untill i find 2-20million I cannot upgrade any of my items (lengendaries) till i win the lotto in D3 Gold.
> thanks for looking out though! feel free to respond in any which way Im just calling it as it is for now. I tried MP10 and it took so long to kill the first two pacts I said yea ill pass and i am pretty sure i died on one of the first few trash packs on MP10 act3.


I have seen a few low defense, high dps monks with LS do quite well, especially the lower mps, which is what pretty much everyone is doing anyways. Same goes for some ww barbs. basically, you do die sometimes, but in the end, you clear things faster with dps>hp. if you can take the couple of hits it takes to close the distance between you and an enemy, then have enough LS to keep alive, good enough for low mp farming.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


gratz!


----------



## trivium nate

i installed this today after not having had played in forever and i beat with the help of some other players


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


gg on para 100

im getting closer and closer to hitting the 100 mark..hopefully i hit it before 2013


----------



## KuramaKitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well if you want another person who isn't doing CM, here's what I've been doing. Obviously don't play tons if you look at paragon level, but I have fun.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624


by the way,
.... whats paragon level?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuramaKitsune*
> 
> by the way,
> .... whats paragon level?


The Paragon Leveling system was implemented to give the users that have already reached 60 something else to gain. It gives perks to the magic and gold find as well as some other things. More info can be found here:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6968517


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> The Paragon Leveling system was implemented to give the users that have already reached 60 something else to gain. It gives perks to the magic and gold find as well as some other things. More info can be found here:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6968517


it give improved stats as well


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> If some of you guys don't know I think DoomDash will be OCN's 1st Paragon Level 100 player? He is currently PLvl 99.
> Can someone confirm that he will be the first OCN member to hit 100?


not even close... there are a few i know of that are paragon 100. maybe as far as everyday active posters go tho lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


congrats bruddah!


----------



## Smo

Congrats DoomDash!

I was wondering if anyone could spare some time to give me a little help/advice with my Demon Hunter please.

I'm struggling at the moment and only have about $200k to my name (I stopped playing months ago and gave away all my money to some friends but have recently started playing again) - seems to me I need to make some improvements to my gear for survivability and was hoping someone could shed some light on where to look next.

I've been out of D3 for a while and it seems like the AH prices have changed rather dramatically and the stuff I have on me what was worth roughly 50m now won't sell at all, I'm not quite sure what to do!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Congrats DoomDash!
> I was wondering if anyone could spare some time to give me a little help/advice with my Demon Hunter please.
> I'm struggling at the moment and only have about $200k to my name (I stopped playing months ago and gave away all my money to some friends but have recently started playing again) - seems to me I need to make some improvements to my gear for survivability and was hoping someone could shed some light on where to look next.
> I've been out of D3 for a while and it seems like the AH prices have changed rather dramatically and the stuff I have on me what was worth roughly 50m now won't sell at all, I'm not quite sure what to do!


Prices on the good old AH steadily fall day by day for most gear. Your lacking in many areas but first I would look at getting some boots with movement, ditching those pants, and new rings. You don't need a ton of Resistance but yours are quite sub par. With less than 200 resist all and 0% movement it will make it difficult to survive any form of inferno when solo. You should be able to get a piece or two easy even with your 200K and save up a few mil. Look at picking up a deadmans quiver and/or eventually pieces of Natalya's / Inna's.


----------



## DoomDash

After hitting level 100 it made me really impressed @ Alkizer and even more so those who hit it on hardcore long before I hit it. If I had no job maybe I could have come closer, but still.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> After hitting level 100 it made me really impressed @ Alkizer and even more so those who hit it on hardcore long before I hit it. If I had no job maybe I could have come closer, but still.


Yup. Most of us have a life to live which means games like Diablo just get small slice of the pie.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Grats man, Just hit 95 yesterday. Haven't had much time to play over the last week otherwise i'd be right up there with ya!


----------



## WBaS

Started working on getting my monk able to speed run on MP0/1 (A3). I can do it fairly well, but still room for improvement. Mainly, I want Inna's Favor (belt) and to replace my skorn with one with Life Steal (those reflects damage elites suck!).

Here's the link to my monk, AngryBuddha.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Started working on getting my monk able to speed run on MP0/1 (A3). I can do it fairly well, but still room for improvement. Mainly, I want Inna's Favor (belt) and to replace my skorn with one with Life Steal (those reflects damage elites suck!).
> Here's the link to my monk, AngryBuddha.


Nice. Tempest Rush monks make MP0-4 their personal punching bags.


----------



## StaticFX

Just wanted to say merry Christmas OCN diablo fans.


----------



## francesthemutes

I can't believe some people have hit Paragon 100 already. I'm only a level 7 but I only play a little bit each week now. I'm waiting for a new expansion. I didn't expect to have gotten tired of the four acts already. I haven't run through Act IV too much but I know the other three really well. I wish the map layouts were more spacious and randomized.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice. Tempest Rush monks make MP0-4 their personal punching bags.


This is for OP regarding speed run mp0-1 with tempest rush. You NEED a full inna set youre def correct there, but you mainly want to stack CD more than CC and as much attack speed as possible. You also want a lifesteal and tons of vit. If you get around 400+ CD, you can have as little as 20-25 CC and still be fine. You obviously want 24% movespeed as well. Most of your dmg will be from sweeping wind while your TPing through everything, so you want plenty of spirit regen, but you really dont NEED that much if you have innas set since it only costs 5 to keep spamming sweepign wind between mobs to keep your stacks.

Best to use is get at least 2 spirit regen on innas helm, and that is really all you need with the .33 from innas set. Then use the passive that has your 2 hander give you 30% more spirit regen, use mantra of healing with the 3 spirit regen a second, and FoT with quickening. I also use sweeping wind rune with the spirit regen. Also, use passive that gives you 2 spirit per second with longer mantra time. I also use one with everything on top of those 2.

The key is to find a 2 hander with the highest average damage as possible, with at least 150% CD and a socket. I wouldn't worry about a diabo or something here unless you can find a comparable... but if your attack speed is stacked, best to use either doom hammer (highest average dmg of any weapon) or a polearm type weapon.

I'm at works so can't post up my monk but you can search likethegun#1970 on b.net and look at my mp0/mp1 setup. I one shot normals and elites take less than 5 seconds, and I did not pay much gold at all for my setup. I found a lot of the items i'm currently wearing, but my weapon and some of the innas things do not need to be the best at all... I got the weapon for like 1-2 mil... which is the most important part.

*EDIT: this info is for a budget TP monk speed farm build BTW. Obviously if you get mroe spirit regen you can go for more dmg runes, and also sweeping wind wouldnt necessarily be your best dmg dealer on mp2+ but mp0 sweeping wind itself if you have high enough dps usually melts everything in less than a second.*


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> If some of you guys don't know I think DoomDash will be OCN's 1st Paragon Level 100 player? He is currently PLvl 99.
> Can someone confirm that he will be the first OCN member to hit 100?
> 
> 
> 
> not even close... there are a few i know of that are paragon 100. maybe as far as everyday active posters go tho lol.
Click to expand...

I was just pumped, sorry.


----------



## Phaelynar

100 is still impressive, although I suppose I would be near there if I didn't scrap my monk for my barb. Sitting at 54 on my barb. The worst part though is I get so bored of running a3 after about an hour that I take a break. If they increased mob density in the other acts to make them more viable I could stand doing it longer. I also can't figure out why they took away the ability to move between acts. That alone is annoying and should be patched.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> I was just pumped, sorry.


no worries man i didn't mean to sound like i was correcting you in a negative way or something. i'm stoked for everyone on OCN who has the discipline to grind to 100! i just wanted to be sure the others didn't have their achievement undervalued. I think, and I may be mistaken, that ickylocal (fluid) was the first OCNer to hit 100. and he did so a few weeks ago. I could be wrong, as not everyone posts their D3 accomplishments and I am not friends with everyone in the game...

I have played numerous characters and can't stand doing act 3 run after run either, so my monk is only para lvl 57 haha.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This is for OP regarding speed run mp0-1 with tempest rush. You NEED a full inna set youre def correct there, but you mainly want to stack CD more than CC and as much attack speed as possible. You also want a lifesteal and tons of vit. If you get around 400+ CD, you can have as little as 20-25 CC and still be fine. You obviously want 24% movespeed as well. Most of your dmg will be from sweeping wind while your TPing through everything, so you want plenty of spirit regen, but you really dont NEED that much if you have innas set since it only costs 5 to keep spamming sweepign wind between mobs to keep your stacks.
> Best to use is get at least 2 spirit regen on innas helm, and that is really all you need with the .33 from innas set. Then use the passive that has your 2 hander give you 30% more spirit regen, use mantra of healing with the 3 spirit regen a second, and FoT with quickening. I also use sweeping wind rune with the spirit regen. Also, use passive that gives you 2 spirit per second with longer mantra time. I also use one with everything on top of those 2.
> The key is to find a 2 hander with the highest average damage as possible, with at least 150% CD and a socket. I wouldn't worry about a diabo or something here unless you can find a comparable... but if your attack speed is stacked, best to use either doom hammer (highest average dmg of any weapon) or a polearm type weapon.
> I'm at works so can't post up my monk but you can search likethegun#1970 on b.net and look at my mp0/mp1 setup. I one shot normals and elites take less than 5 seconds, and I did not pay much gold at all for my setup. I found a lot of the items i'm currently wearing, but my weapon and some of the innas things do not need to be the best at all... I got the weapon for like 1-2 mil... which is the most important part.
> *EDIT: this info is for a budget TP monk speed farm build BTW. Obviously if you get mroe spirit regen you can go for more dmg runes, and also sweeping wind wouldnt necessarily be your best dmg dealer on mp2+ but mp0 sweeping wind itself if you have high enough dps usually melts everything in less than a second.*


i could be wrong but peopls defition of budget is SOO WRONG... budget means leveling from 1-60 and a few more hours and you will only make 1-2million MAX...... is what my guy earned anyway... and thats with under 5 deaths till i got to inferno...

so by budget you really mean 10-100million? because you cannot get a full set of innas for less then 10m and that would be the weakest ones possible... correct me if im wrong i am just so sick of the guys who play 24-7 or buy gold saying budget = 50million well no budget means 1-5million in my eyes max.....

not attacking you "likethegun" just everyone in general that claims budget is millions of gold without actually SAYING IT..

/rant off


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> i could be wrong but peopls defition of budget is SOO WRONG... budget means leveling from 1-60 and a few more hours and you will only make 1-2million MAX...... is what my guy earned anyway... and thats with under 5 deaths till i got to inferno...
> so by budget you really mean 10-100million? because you cannot get a full set of innas for less then 10m and that would be the weakest ones possible... correct me if im wrong i am just so sick of the guys who play 24-7 or buy gold saying budget = 50million well no budget means 1-5million in my eyes max.....
> not attacking you "likethegun" just everyone in general that claims budget is millions of gold without actually SAYING IT..
> /rant off


Budget is very hard to say because there are so many different types of D3 players. If a player has been playing the AH since Day 1 where you sold stuff, took advantage of crafting before loot caught up, and sold craft ingredients, you budget is arguably around the 50M level. If you never played the AH until Inferno, your budget is probably less than 5M. I never really played the AH game until I got to Inferno, where I felt compelled to buy stuff due to the initial Act 2 wall, so until I found my first "lottery" item, I had NEVER, EVER had more than 8M gold at any given time. After my first big sale, I was up to 30M. Then I found a nice Zunni ring that sold for 200M (first day after patch 105) which allowed me to finally gear my Wizard to MP6-7 level. I also found a couple of other worthwhile pieces in the following week. After the first week after 105 however, I went back to finding crap, much like many other players, hence my severe distrust that drop rates are not controlled in some form or fashion. Then you have dedicated gamers that sacrifice sleep and social lives for gaming who are billionaires in the game.

Sometimes I do think back and wonder if I was greedier and never gave away great loot to other players, if I would have accumulated much greater wealth. While I most likely could have, it also makes me pause and wonder if that would have simply pushed me towards my emotional breaking point with this game even faster.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> i could be wrong but peopls defition of budget is SOO WRONG... budget means leveling from 1-60 and a few more hours and you will only make 1-2million MAX...... is what my guy earned anyway... and thats with under 5 deaths till i got to inferno...
> so by budget you really mean 10-100million? because you cannot get a full set of innas for less then 10m and that would be the weakest ones possible... correct me if im wrong i am just so sick of the guys who play 24-7 or buy gold saying budget = 50million well no budget means 1-5million in my eyes max.....
> not attacking you "likethegun" just everyone in general that claims budget is millions of gold without actually SAYING IT..
> /rant off


no worries bro. you said yourself that is all the weakest innas gear possible, where if you look at all my inna gear, it is pretty much the weakest innas gear possible... SO, in defense of your rant, I must say... don't expect to be able to "speed farm" on a "budget" of 1-5 mil AHH HA HA. no offense towards you, same courtesy applies here... i'm just personally, like you, sick of players complaining of not being able to be the best without forking over the gold or farm time to do so.

Now, if you want me to give you a true powerful budget build that falls into the 1-5 mil guidelines, I would be more than happy to do so... but if you want a speed farm TP rush build, your gonna have to fork out some time or gold my friend.

And I agree it is frustrating not being able to devote the time you want to the game. I work fuill time and was also going to school full time when the game released and all the latest patches... I also have 2 small kids and a wifey... So when half my buddies I play with hit lvl 100 paragon and i was still at lvl 50, yeah I was kind of depressed lol. But it is what it is.

On the flipside, do you really think it fair for someone who plays "casually" to be on the same level as a professional or someone who plays 24/7? I should hope not...

Also, it is easy to make 500k gold in a day or less of casual play... so in week spurts you should be able to save up enough to buy significantly decent upgrades which will make you get more out of your runs for each subsequent week until youre where you want to be... you just have to know what your doing as far as playing AH and know how to save money and get the most out of your runs.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> hence my severe distrust that drop rates are not controlled in some form or fashion. .


sadly I agree.


----------



## Crazy9000

You are all crazy conspiracy theorists







. Blizzard just plays teh game and doesn't afraid of anything. Also doesn't tweak the drop rate like everyone seems to think they do.


----------



## DoomDash

I cannot for the life of me figure out why people are bidding on this item I'm selling:


----------



## Crazy9000

It has pretty high intel. Item price is determined by supply and demand, not by how good it is... so high intel blackthornes must be fairly rare.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You are all crazy conspiracy theorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Blizzard just plays teh game and doesn't afraid of anything. Also doesn't tweak the drop rate like everyone seems to think they do.


I did say "severe distrust" implying personal opinion and not fact.







Besides, which losing gambler never feels the game is rigged at some point in time? Especially when you are rolling snake eyes time after time. It wears a man.


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6160658368?page=2#36
"It shouldn't be that long. I am sorry I cannot be more concrete than this, but it should be ready before the new year... hopefully that is "
-Vaneras on PvP updates


----------



## Fr0sty

is it just me or 375mf at mp0 isnt enough to drop sets?

i stopped dropping sets for the past few days.. yes 30 some hours over the last 4 days and barely 20'ish legends and set total .. while i would get twice that in half the time

very disapointing.. ohh and i did hit paragon 90 today


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6160658368?page=2#36
> "It shouldn't be that long. I am sorry I cannot be more concrete than this, but it should be ready before the new year... hopefully that is "
> -Vaneras on PvP updates


He does know the new year is in 4 days? lol


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> He does know the new year is in 4 days? lol


Well he didn't say which new year... don't different cultures celebrate at different times?


----------



## iTurn

Finally dinged 60 and threw on some decent gear, will post a link later for opinions on my next upgrade.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I cannot for the life of me figure out why people are bidding on this item I'm selling:


the set bonus is nice for a pet WD id imagine. 100 vit and blackthorns has some good items. pants and ammy guarantee life% and LoH... not bad. thats the highest intel ive seen on a blackthorn belt as well... maybe they dont want to give up another slot item so they decided they would go with belt to get set bonus?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You are all crazy conspiracy theorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Blizzard just plays teh game and doesn't afraid of anything. Also doesn't tweak the drop rate like everyone seems to think they do.


Drop rates are def not RNG and are def screwy... there are set items and legs that I have never personally had drop for me not once yet some that I have had drop 10+ times. I have found 3 uhkapian serpants in the last 2 days... found a hundred storm shields, windforces, lacunis (only 2 rolled CC...)... the list goes on... yet some I have never once seen drop. Found my very first set chest yesterday and it was a dang innas chest... so now i have 2 of those, had innas pants and chest both drop for me yesterday in back to back runs... and im a monk. I have had multiple leg fist weapons drop for me... and im a monk... im talking like 5 or 6 kim jong il fists and a few fist of az turarewrsdf... i dunno. so something is wierd there in and of itself because I rarely find other class legs... I mean fair share of leg mighty weaps and WD items... but not NEARLY as many as monk items...

Now, I used to hate running mp0 until someone opened my eyes and told me they found legs and sets left and right. I didn't believe them because of lower MF and what not at that level... Now I find at least 1 leg/set item per run, usually 2. Most I have found in 1 20 min act 3 clear on mp0 is 4 legs and or set items in 1 run...

Now the thing that made me skeptical is that maybe 1 out of 10 runs on mp0 i wont find a leg... 9 out of 10 is what i just described above... but when i go to even mp 2 or mp4 somewhere in there... i can go 5 or 6 runs without finding ANYTHING... makes NO sense... I have over 400 MF (around 450 or something on mp4)... so I mean, something aint right...


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> the set bonus is nice for a pet WD id imagine. 100 vit and blackthorns has some good items. pants and ammy guarantee life% and LoH... not bad. thats the highest intel ive seen on a blackthorn belt as well... maybe they dont want to give up another slot item so they decided they would go with belt to get set bonus?
> Drop rates are def not RNG and are def screwy... there are set items and legs that I have never personally had drop for me not once yet some that I have had drop 10+ times. I have found 3 uhkapian serpants in the last 2 days... found a hundred storm shields, windforces, lacunis (only 2 rolled CC...)... the list goes on... yet some I have never once seen drop. Found my very first set chest yesterday and it was a dang innas chest... so now i have 2 of those, had innas pants and chest both drop for me yesterday in back to back runs... and im a monk. I have had multiple leg fist weapons drop for me... and im a monk... im talking like 5 or 6 kim jong il fists and a few fist of az turarewrsdf... i dunno. so something is wierd there in and of itself because I rarely find other class legs... I mean fair share of leg mighty weaps and WD items... but not NEARLY as many as monk items...
> Now, I used to hate running mp0 until someone opened my eyes and told me they found legs and sets left and right. I didn't believe them because of lower MF and what not at that level... Now I find at least 1 leg/set item per run, usually 2. Most I have found in 1 20 min act 3 clear on mp0 is 4 legs and or set items in 1 run...
> Now the thing that made me skeptical is that maybe 1 out of 10 runs on mp0 i wont find a leg... 9 out of 10 is what i just described above... but when i go to even mp 2 or mp4 somewhere in there... i can go 5 or 6 runs without finding ANYTHING... makes NO sense... I have over 400 MF (around 450 or something on mp4)... so I mean, something aint right...


Agreed I find that mp0 pub runs have been gettin me more legs and sets then doing mp-2-4 runs or higher and like you said gun it makes no sense....... only thing i can think of is they did not allow players to make mp level games public so all the others have to play on mp 0 so maybe they boost drop rate just a tad in mp 0 who knows but thats my best guess


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> He does know the new year is in 4 days? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Well he didn't say which new year... don't different cultures celebrate at different times?
Click to expand...

You're right, he didn't say calendar year or Gregorian calendar.


----------



## Layo

Is the game still boring bs? I've got 60 dh and wizard, farmed gear (which is probably worthless now) and got bored, didn't login for like 3+ months. I remember buying around 1050 dps bow for 7mil which was like super dmg back then + had 130 vit and 60 dex


----------



## kremtok

What's the prevailing wisdom on picking up blue items? Is it worth the time and trouble to sell them to a vendor?


----------



## psi_guy

i recently started playing my level 60 barbarian again. i got him to paragon level 2 so far. i quit months ago when i couldn't go anywhere in act 2 inferno. with a few new upgrades (including a bul-kathos' solemn vow, stormshield, oculus ring, and mara's kaleidoscope), i breezed through act 2 and am currently half-way through act 3. dps is around 18k, health around 46k, loh around 1k, dodge is about 35%, all resistances minimum 825 with war cry, and armor at about 12k. i am really enjoying playing again.

@krem, i always pick up blues just to vendor. you can never have enough gold in this game.


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Is the game still boring bs? I've got 60 dh and wizard, farmed gear (which is probably worthless now) and got bored, didn't login for like 3+ months. I remember buying around 1050 dps bow for 7mil which was like super dmg back then + had 130 vit and 60 dex


Yes and no?

For me I enjoy playing with friends and hanging on vent. The game still doesn't have a "real" reward; even for a loot based game. PvP might bring that.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the prevailing wisdom on picking up blue items? Is it worth the time and trouble to sell them to a vendor?


definitely not, in fact some would say anything besides yellow rings are pointless. but it all depends how quick your runs are.

personally i think the problem is that it's too short and there are too few areas that are worth farming. and they need more enemy types. that's why it get's boring


----------



## DoomDash

New weapon, which in turn allowed me to swap out my old belt that had 3.0 life steal on it. 30k increase total between the new belt and weapon.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

Oh how I wish I could afford a 6% crit chance mempho.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the prevailing wisdom on picking up blue items? Is it worth the time and trouble to sell them to a vendor?


It depends on where your at in your character stats. If you are low-mid dps and it takes you awhile to do runs and you dont have much gold, then yes pick up blues. salvage for essence or sell to vendor if they are worth more than 800-1kish. same goes for rares. Once you get to high dps speed run range, then you may not even want to pick up all rares. I only pick up legends, rings/ammys, daggers, arch axes, doom hammers, and gloves. I don't even pick up gold drops if i can't get them on the first pass through when a mob dies.

here are some tips for what to look for.

daggers are most expensive if they have:
atttack speed + socket +life steal + CD. str and vit are bonuses here. dps doesnt matter.
gloves are great if they have high main stat, res all, vit, CC + CD or CC + IAS or IAS + CD or of course trifecta
axes you want highest possible physical dmg + socket . LS + str/vit obvious plus
rings/ammys you want CC,IAS,CD, ave dmg, main stat, vit, res all... combo of some or all
doom hammers are the highest physical dmg weapons in the game, so I always pick those up. If you get a good roll they are best with LS CD and socket for rend/hota barbs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's the prevailing wisdom on picking up blue items? Is it worth the time and trouble to sell them to a vendor?


It honestly depends on your gear level, but all players will eventually get to a point where only green, orange, and select yellows are worth picking up. As someone who exclusively played the Wizard, before I stopped playing, here was my mental loot filter of what I pick up:

1. Green Items - Most went to GAH
2. Orange Items - Most turned into brimstones
3. Yellow Items - Rings, wands, archon stuff, belts, sources, weapons, and class specific gear ONLY if they are iLvl 62 or higher


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It depends on where your at in your character stats. If you are low-mid dps and it takes you awhile to do runs and you dont have much gold, then yes pick up blues. salvage for essence or sell to vendor if they are worth more than 800-1kish. same goes for rares. Once you get to high dps speed run range, then you may not even want to pick up all rares. I only pick up legends, rings/ammys, daggers, arch axes, doom hammers, and gloves. I don't even pick up gold drops if i can't get them on the first pass through when a mob dies.
> here are some tips for what to look for.
> daggers are most expensive if they have:
> atttack speed + socket +life steal + CD. str and vit are bonuses here. dps doesnt matter.
> gloves are great if they have high main stat, res all, vit, CC + CD or CC + IAS or IAS + CD or of course trifecta
> axes you want highest possible physical dmg + socket . LS + str/vit obvious plus
> rings/ammys you want CC,IAS,CD, ave dmg, main stat, vit, res all... combo of some or all
> doom hammers are the highest physical dmg weapons in the game, so I always pick those up. If you get a good roll they are best with LS CD and socket for rend/hota barbs.


That's a pretty solid explanation. Thanks for that.

I think that with where I am, it doesn't really hurt to pick them up and flip them to the vendor for a quick few bucks. Right now I'm at 75k DPS and I run Act III on MP1. I make between 300k and 400k an hour picking up all blues and yellows. For some reason I don't get many Legendary items.

Any suggestions on improving the build? I've got about 4m gold at the moment. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kremtok-1137/hero/14224909


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> the set bonus is nice for a pet WD id imagine. 100 vit and blackthorns has some good items. pants and ammy guarantee life% and LoH... not bad. thats the highest intel ive seen on a blackthorn belt as well... maybe they dont want to give up another slot item so they decided they would go with belt to get set bonus?
> Drop rates are def not RNG and are def screwy... there are set items and legs that I have never personally had drop for me not once yet some that I have had drop 10+ times. I have found 3 uhkapian serpants in the last 2 days... found a hundred storm shields, windforces, lacunis (only 2 rolled CC...)... the list goes on... yet some I have never once seen drop. Found my very first set chest yesterday and it was a dang innas chest... so now i have 2 of those, had innas pants and chest both drop for me yesterday in back to back runs... and im a monk. I have had multiple leg fist weapons drop for me... and im a monk... im talking like 5 or 6 kim jong il fists and a few fist of az turarewrsdf... i dunno. so something is wierd there in and of itself because I rarely find other class legs... I mean fair share of leg mighty weaps and WD items... but not NEARLY as many as monk items...


I actually see the opposite, especially when grouped. Monk has crap tastic gear, but all my friends (dh, barb, WD) have decent gear because every rare/legend I find is for one of them (depending on who's the leader) has been like this since day 1.

P.S. if your having such luck with over aboundance of items, send the crappier ones my way man, help a poor monk brother out a little!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I actually see the opposite, especially when grouped. Monk has crap tastic gear, but all my friends (dh, barb, WD) have decent gear because every rare/legend I find is for one of them (depending on who's the leader) has been like this since day 1.
> P.S. if your having such luck with over aboundance of items, send the crappier ones my way man, help a poor monk brother out a little!


lol wish i could man but its a tough economy out there. all the garbage goes to brimstones because supposedly blizzard is going to be tinkering with the craft system in teh future so brimstones may actually be worth something. Also, the ones that sell for 500k or more i obviously have to throw on AH just to makes ends meat. I was used to never having anything less than 50-100 mil gold... now im sitting at 20 mil and it is the most ive had in weeks lol. takes a long time to get upgrades this way... pisses me off i didnt spend my money more wisely in the past. least i got a 100k dps barb and a 100k+ dps monk

also a CM WW support wiz that can do all the way up to mp10 very slowly with 60-70k dps lol


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Finally dinged 60 and threw on some decent gear, will post a link later for opinions on my next upgrade.


Skill/Gear tips welcomed!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shindragon-1180/hero/28123863


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Skill/Gear tips welcomed!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shindragon-1180/hero/28123863


I haven't played my DH for a bit but I do know you are going to want more all resist on your gear. Your profile says your still in Hell so you should be good using what ever skills you have fun using. Once you get to Inferno though there are a couple things you might want to try.

I'd switch your companion to the bat for faster hatred regen, and change strafe for cluster arrow; loaded for bear or cluster bombs. Then change out hot pursuit and sharpshooter for night stalker and perfectionist. With night stalker and a decent bit of crit chance spamming ball lightning will help fill up your discipline so you can use shadow power more.

Gear I'm not to sure about, so far my DH is just wearing all self found gear but it all works together pretty well; http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/blazed1-1216/hero/12171676. One thing you should check though are some cheap vile wards.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> That's a pretty solid explanation. Thanks for that.
> I think that with where I am, it doesn't really hurt to pick them up and flip them to the vendor for a quick few bucks. Right now I'm at 75k DPS and I run Act III on MP1. I make between 300k and 400k an hour picking up all blues and yellows. For some reason I don't get many Legendary items.
> Any suggestions on improving the build? I've got about 4m gold at the moment. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kremtok-1137/hero/14224909


at home and had a chance to check your toon out. IMO you should sell the wailing host cause its a pretty good one and get a nats ring for that extra 130 dex... either that or i would drop your 4 mil on a better ammy. you can get a huge dps boost from a better ammy with 4 mil. i know because i just sold ammys betters than yours for like 1-2 mil. Anyway, not too familiar with DH as mine is only lvl 40... but i would just work on more crit and dex on top of ias and CD obviously... you MAY even be able to find better weapons now days for cheap than what you got now. go with high dps attack speed enhanced 2h with a good quiv.


----------



## Fr0sty

8% chance to drop a 63 rare with 0 mf in mp0 act 3

so adding 625% mf of a paragon 100 with 5 nephalem in mp10 should only give us 50% chance to drop a 63 6prop rare

that's the drop system .. if some players feel mp0 drops more then they are just luckier ..

here's 2 example of a friends luck over the past couple of days





yes jay wilson really doubled it


----------



## JadedFloridian

You RNG conspiracy theorists crack me up.

Anyway, switched around my skills somewhat and I'm absolutely loving Spike Trap, it tears up elites _so_ fast. I play MP3 as I find it is the "sweet spot" for me as far as experience and loot is concerned. It feels like MP0 never drops me legendaries, and it's too darn easy to enjoy.

Moving in on 300k DPS on my DH, I'm looking for an amulet or gloves next, and now that I'm using Spike Trap I'm looking for something similar to my current Nat's Embrace, but with Spike Trap damage instead. It will probably take me a while to find one..

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297

Edit: Holy crap Frosty, I want to be your friend!! A double legendary is part of my "bucket list" for this game, one can dream..


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 8% chance to drop a 63 rare with 0 mf in mp0 act 3
> so adding 625% mf of a paragon 100 with 5 nephalem in mp10 should only give us 50% chance to drop a 63 6prop rare
> that's the drop system .. if some players feel mp0 drops more then they are just luckier ..
> here's 2 example of a friends luck over the past couple of days
> 
> 
> yes jay wilson really doubled it


It's not that the chances of better drops isn't real, but you kill so much more per minute on those lower levels that it's irrelevant. I can not even tell a difference in legendary rates mp9 to mp0. Either everyone got unlucky with the legendary drop rate around the same time, or something was changed. I was getting 7 legendaries a run back when I was only at 300% mf low paragon level, now I'm lucky to get 2 a run.


----------



## likethegun

really though i love how there are two extremes. those who are the conspiracy theorists and those who will believe every word that comes out of the lips or fingers of a blizzard spokesman haha. when has blizzard EVER followed up on something they have said was going to happen regarding D3? That is just a question for thought. I don't want someone to answer.

Now, considering I have seen multiple blue posts with my own eyes that contradict what "the [insert thing regarding to game here] is" I do not care what the RNG statistics are. I care about what is empirical fact.

Anyway, There is not a single doubt in my mind that AH effects legend drop rates and that the mp lvls with the least amount of high MF players are favored as far as drops. Think about it, everyone with high dps and good gear, is running higher mp lvls (meaning mp1+) for xp, the casual players with crap gear and super low MF are running mp0... There are thousands of D3 players that all need to be pleased, and many blizzard employees whos work directly relates to D3 whos pockets need change in them to support their families.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> really though i love how there are two extremes. those who are the conspiracy theorists and those who will believe every word that comes out of the lips or fingers of a blizzard spokesman haha. when has blizzard EVER followed up on something they have said was going to happen regarding D3? That is just a question for thought. I don't want someone to answer.
> Now, considering I have seen multiple blue posts with my own eyes that contradict what "the [insert thing regarding to game here] is" I do not care what the RNG statistics are. I care about what is empirical fact.
> Anyway, There is not a single doubt in my mind that AH effects legend drop rates and that the mp lvls with the least amount of high MF players are favored as far as drops. Think about it, everyone with high dps and good gear, is running higher mp lvls (meaning mp1+) for xp, the casual players with crap gear and super low MF are running mp0... There are thousands of D3 players that all need to be pleased, and many blizzard employees whos work directly relates to D3 whos pockets need change in them to support their families.


i would like to see those post you mention about the rng being affected by the auction house


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Skill/Gear tips welcomed!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shindragon-1180/hero/28123863


the most useful would be to take the LoH gem out and put as high emerald as you can afford instead.

update: http://us.battle.net//d3/en/blog/8163085 pvp blog/update


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i would like to see those post you mention about the rng being affected by the auction house


haha you cant bruddah, blizz deleted them from the forums! No joke, I remember reading a blue post one day on b.net; I think it was bashiok in particular who literally said in the middle of his post "of course the auction house affects drop rates" then when people started replying to it, it caused a big stink to which he later tried to "correct" his statement saying "that is not what I meant"... when going back to try to find the original post, it was gone... all but his corrected paraphrased version he put in a later post. But I remember seeing his original post just an hour or so after he posted it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> haha you cant bruddah, blizz deleted them from the forums! No joke, I remember reading a blue post one day on b.net; I think it was bashiok in particular who literally said in the middle of his post "of course the auction house affects drop rates" then when people started replying to it, it caused a big stink to which he later tried to "correct" his statement saying "that is not what I meant"... when going back to try to find the original post, it was gone... all but his corrected paraphrased version he put in a later post. But I remember seeing his original post just an hour or so after he posted it.


Well the most likely scenario is.... AH is factored in when setting the drop rate for a patch. However, it's very unlikely that the drop rate dynamically adjusts to what is found on the AH or dropped.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well the most likely scenario is.... AH is factored in when setting the drop rate for a patch. However, it's very unlikely that the drop rate dynamically adjusts to what is found on the AH or dropped.


http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Report-How-Blizzard-Fixed-Drop-Rates-Affect-RMAH-44163.html

he quotes blizz saying they do adjust based on the rmah, but it's not clear what they do exactly


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Report-How-Blizzard-Fixed-Drop-Rates-Affect-RMAH-44163.html
> he quotes blizz saying they do adjust based on the rmah, but it's not clear what they do exactly


Thanks for finding and posting this perfect blade! +rep

For those who may not be able to click the link, or too lazy to read it all, here is just as snip of what I was referring to in my post:

_"Bashiok's original comment best summed up this situation before Cheng went on damage control and Bashiok posted a PR-friendly "clarification" a few days later, saying...

*"The auction house obviously provides an incredible service to allow for very easy trades between characters, and essentially blows out the wide range of items you could have available to you at any one time. So, in fact, the AH has to be a factor in how we drop items. On one hand you have a huge benefit because you can buy and sell items very easily, as opposed to having to post up WTS threads in the old USEast trading forums, but on the other end it does impact the item pool economy with the inherent ease at which you can trade items. If the AH existed but wasn't a factor at all into how items dropped/rolled, the economy would be completely tanked within a matter of weeks."*

That is the honest truth of the matter right there and is the exact model in which the auction house currently operates, as well as fits into everything mentioned above. Bashiok may have commented out of turn from what the higher-ups wanted but it was the truth...a truth that they later tried to spin as being a misquote and used "out of context". In reality, Bashiok was just being honest."_


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Report-How-Blizzard-Fixed-Drop-Rates-Affect-RMAH-44163.html
> he quotes blizz saying they do adjust based on the rmah, but it's not clear what they do exactly


It really comes down to trust:
- Do you trust what Bashiok initially said as an unauthorized slip of tongue or inaccurate information due to not knowing?
- Do you trust what Jay Wilson and Bashiok later said in correction or do you believe it is damage control?
- Do you trust that Blizzard will not dynamically alter drop rates in order to maintain the economy and amount of drops available?

I believe that drop rates are dynamically/manually adjusted by Blizzard depending on the situation in order to try and control the economy as well as artificially prolong the loot game. Can anyone prove one way or another without transparency from Blizzard about the game? I highly doubt it. I have however, personally experienced great drops initially after patch release and a noticeable drop off in finding more after a few days have passed after the patch release. It was that way especially after 104 and 105 for me PERSONALLY and a few others I know, both on OCN and IRL. To me, this cannot be explained accurately by "randomness of RNG" as it is like flipping heads 70-80% (yes this is a number I am pulling out of my ass) after a break between sets of coin flipping. Would I still believe it is still random if someone consistently flips heads more after going and coming back from the restroom or am I more likely to believe the coin flipper swapped out the coin for a hinky one or did something else.

That being said, I am actually fine with the drop rates for legendary and set items. What I do want to see improved upon in is the quality discrepancy between BiS legendary/set items and the crap that people constantly find and salvage into brimstones. I am a FRIM believe that loot should be designed to help players and not act as a form of lottery so I would like to see Blizzard significantly buff some of the legendary/set items that are not considered BiS to at least bridge the gap. I would also LOVE to see new legendary/set gear with cross-class skill implementation, though not necessarily in the manner of say Infinity or Enigma. To me, there is just too much of a gap between useful and useless items currently. Oh yeah, the set bonuses for Nat's and Tal Rasha needs SERIOUS buffing to bring it up to par with other set items. Zunni and IK set makes Tal Rasha and Nat cry.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really comes down to trust:
> - Do you trust what Bashiok initially said as an unauthorized slip of tongue or inaccurate information due to not knowing?
> - Do you trust what Jay Wilson and Bashiok later said in correction or do you believe it is damage control?
> - Do you trust that Blizzard will not dynamically alter drop rates in order to maintain the economy and amount of drops available?
> I believe that drop rates are dynamically/manually adjusted by Blizzard depending on the situation in order to try and control the economy as well as artificially prolong the loot game. Can anyone prove one way or another without transparency from Blizzard about the game? I highly doubt it. I have however, personally experienced great drops initially after patch release and a noticeable drop off in finding more after a few days have passed after the patch release. It was that way especially after 104 and 105 for me PERSONALLY and a few others I know, both on OCN and IRL. To me, this cannot be explained accurately by "randomness of RNG" as it is like flipping heads 70-80% (yes this is a number I am pulling out of my ass) after a break between sets of coin flipping. Would I still believe it is still random if someone consistently flips heads more after going and coming back from the restroom or am I more likely to believe the coin flipper swapped out the coin for a hinky one or did something else.
> That being said, I am actually fine with the drop rates for legendary and set items. What I do want to see improved upon in is the quality discrepancy between BiS legendary/set items and the crap that people constantly find and salvage into brimstones. I am a FRIM believe that loot should be designed to help players and not act as a form of lottery so I would like to see Blizzard significantly buff some of the legendary/set items that are not considered BiS to at least bridge the gap. I would also LOVE to see new legendary/set gear with cross-class skill implementation, though not necessarily in the manner of say Infinity or Enigma. To me, there is just too much of a gap between useful and useless items currently. Oh yeah, the set bonuses for Nat's and Tal Rasha needs SERIOUS buffing to bring it up to par with other set items. Zunni and IK set makes Tal Rasha and Nat cry.


I like what you said here, and I have experienced the same, and also belive the same as you do. i think the RNG shoul dbe there for leg and sets... but def need to buff the tal rasha set. it sucks. period. Also, the nats 4 piece could use a bit o buffing... but its still pretty decent IMO. Also, the 2 piece nat is the best in game for sure. 2 piece legacy + 2 piece new stuff = 14% CC for free. That is just ridic. So get the new ring with CC and the new helm with CC (expensive i know) and socket and your looking at a ridic amount of CC JUST from 4 piece of gear only!

then add another ring with CC, and ammy with CC, gloves with CC... can get innas pants/bel for more CC... if you max everything out, you can have like 60 CC easily.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> at home and had a chance to check your toon out. IMO you should sell the wailing host cause its a pretty good one and get a nats ring for that extra 130 dex... either that or i would drop your 4 mil on a better ammy. you can get a huge dps boost from a better ammy with 4 mil. i know because i just sold ammys betters than yours for like 1-2 mil. Anyway, not too familiar with DH as mine is only lvl 40... but i would just work on more crit and dex on top of ias and CD obviously... you MAY even be able to find better weapons now days for cheap than what you got now. go with high dps attack speed enhanced 2h with a good quiv.


It's funny that you would suggest selling the Wailing Host. I just bought that less than a week ago for 4m. I actually settled on that one because I couldn't find a Nat's ring with Critical Chance for anywhere near my budget. I keep looking, but haven't found anything yet. I've also branched out into looking for a Nat's cloak and though I have found several, they seem to be snatched from me at the last moment on the Auction House.

Most of my gear is on loan from another player. He simply took pity on me and let me borrow the gear from his Demon Hunter since he doesn't play it anymore. The amulet and the weapons are among the gear that he let me borrow. The gloves I found myself; I'm very proud of those! Yesterday I did some looking for a better amulet, and either my Auction House-fu is severely lacking or there just isn't anything that provides a substantial improvement within my budget. As for the weapons, I'm the proud owner of what is possibly the worst Manticore to ever drop in Diablo 3. Seriously. I keep it just to show other people how crappy my luck is. But I haven't had any luck finding a better one on the Auction House that I can afford, either.

Thanks for the advice, and I'll keep looking around!


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really comes down to trust:
> - Do you trust what Bashiok initially said as an unauthorized slip of tongue or inaccurate information due to not knowing?
> - Do you trust what Jay Wilson and Bashiok later said in correction or do you believe it is damage control?
> - Do you trust that Blizzard will not dynamically alter drop rates in order to maintain the economy and amount of drops available?


it's not just bashiok, another employee from blizz later confirmed it:
Quote:


> "Bashiok's original comment best summed up this situation before Cheng went on damage control and Bashiok posted a PR-friendly "clarification" a few days later, saying...


on the one hand it makes sense that they would do this, because otherwise the loot pursuit game would end very quickly.

on the the other hand, i think the ah kind of already ruined the loot game. i mean the most efficient way to level your character isn't to play at all but simply to flipping items in the ah.

and it's annoying that you almost never get items that are useful for your character. i kind of wish they would do something like boe, so the ah prices could be controlled, but you could also have a chance at actually finding items useful for you character


----------



## DoomDash

Did you guys see the pvp update? Apparently its canned, but the will add dueling like d2. I can honestly say im happy about it, since pvp could never be balanced. This way hopefully I can join pub games and pk everyone like the good old d2 days.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Thanks for finding and posting this perfect blade! +rep
> For those who may not be able to click the link, or too lazy to read it all, here is just as snip of what I was referring to in my post:
> _"Bashiok's original comment best summed up this situation before Cheng went on damage control and Bashiok posted a PR-friendly "clarification" a few days later, saying...
> *"The auction house obviously provides an incredible service to allow for very easy trades between characters, and essentially blows out the wide range of items you could have available to you at any one time. So, in fact, the AH has to be a factor in how we drop items. On one hand you have a huge benefit because you can buy and sell items very easily, as opposed to having to post up WTS threads in the old USEast trading forums, but on the other end it does impact the item pool economy with the inherent ease at which you can trade items. If the AH existed but wasn't a factor at all into how items dropped/rolled, the economy would be completely tanked within a matter of weeks."*
> That is the honest truth of the matter right there and is the exact model in which the auction house currently operates, as well as fits into everything mentioned above. Bashiok may have commented out of turn from what the higher-ups wanted but it was the truth...a truth that they later tried to spin as being a misquote and used "out of context". In reality, Bashiok was just being honest."_


The problem is you're taking that to mean that drops are dynamically based on the AH, which he never says or even hints at. The drop rate takes into account the fact that the AH exists.... meaning the drops are worse then they would code them for a single player only game. That's all he says there.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The problem is you're taking that to mean that drops are dynamically based on the AH, which he never says or even hints at. The drop rate takes into account the fact that the AH exists.... meaning the drops are worse then they would code them for a single player only game. That's all he says there.


Perhaps to an extent. But he clearly says the AH affects rolls... which leaves me to believe that it IS dynamic, or at least manually manipulated to an extent... also he says it affects the "item pool"...which i take literally to mean just that, the items that already are in existense... not item drop percentages. in other words, it takes the items in existence, THEN factors in the drop rates from that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you guys see the pvp update? Apparently its canned, but the will add dueling like d2. I can honestly say im happy about it, since pvp could never be balanced. This way hopefully I can join pub games and pk everyone like the good old d2 days.


perfect example of my above question for thought. lol blizz hypes it up, then it either gets delayed or doesnt happen at all... i think dueling would be a lot more fun anyway, however... no ladders and such... looks like D3 progress will continue to be the way to gauge your toon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> It's funny that you would suggest selling the Wailing Host. I just bought that less than a week ago for 4m. I actually settled on that one because I couldn't find a Nat's ring with Critical Chance for anywhere near my budget. I keep looking, but haven't found anything yet. I've also branched out into looking for a Nat's cloak and though I have found several, they seem to be snatched from me at the last moment on the Auction House.
> Most of my gear is on loan from another player. He simply took pity on me and let me borrow the gear from his Demon Hunter since he doesn't play it anymore. The amulet and the weapons are among the gear that he let me borrow. The gloves I found myself; I'm very proud of those! Yesterday I did some looking for a better amulet, and either my Auction House-fu is severely lacking or there just isn't anything that provides a substantial improvement within my budget. As for the weapons, I'm the proud owner of what is possibly the worst Manticore to ever drop in Diablo 3. Seriously. I keep it just to show other people how crappy my luck is. But I haven't had any luck finding a better one on the Auction House that I can afford, either.
> Thanks for the advice, and I'll keep looking around!


your wailing is good dont get me wrong, i just meant you could sell it and get a regular nats ring. maybe even one with ave dmg... and another nats piece which would give you probably more dps for under 4 mil for cheap ones since the 2 piece set will give you 7%CC ontop of the IAS from the nats ring.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I haven't played my DH for a bit but I do know you are going to want more all resist on your gear. Your profile says your still in Hell so you should be good using what ever skills you have fun using. Once you get to Inferno though there are a couple things you might want to try.
> I'd switch your companion to the bat for faster hatred regen, and change strafe for cluster arrow; loaded for bear or cluster bombs. Then change out hot pursuit and sharpshooter for night stalker and perfectionist. With night stalker and a decent bit of crit chance spamming ball lightning will help fill up your discipline so you can use shadow power more.
> Gear I'm not to sure about, so far my DH is just wearing all self found gear but it all works together pretty well; http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/blazed1-1216/hero/12171676. One thing you should check though are some cheap vile wards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> the most useful would be to take the LoH gem out and put as high emerald as you can afford instead.
> update: http://us.battle.net//d3/en/blog/8163085 pvp blog/update


Thanks! Will make some changes when I get home.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The problem is you're taking that to mean that drops are dynamically based on the AH, which he never says or even hints at. The drop rate takes into account the fact that the AH exists.... meaning the drops are worse then they would code them for a single player only game. That's all he says there.


THIS!! You guys are totally taking the words and twisting them to your own will. I love how some people believe something so much that they will latch on to any glimmer of "truth" and magnify/distort it to mean what they want it to. The simple fact lies in that programming drops to dynamically change based on AH would take a *lot* of programming, and Blizzard quite simply is doing very well for itself and I really don't think they'd care enough to do this.

But you guys believe what you want, better readjust that tinfoil hat.


----------



## nycste

So i keep reading about all you fancy guys with Paragon level 25-50-75 + and sure thats a ton of time played but also way higher then me so let me ask you a question..

I have heard do public games which = NO MP level correct? and I have also heard MP10 should drop the best gear but I have also heard there is no difference in gear from MP1-MP10 just a higher chance of legendaries or something?>

SO as a monk who atm has around 80-100k dps... blows through MP1-2-3 only been doing Act 1 and Act3 where would I ideally make the most money since that is the only reason I play to upgrade my gear because thats is the only thing to do in D3








...

enjoy your weekends... snow incoming for me means i gotta work hah


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> THIS!! You guys are totally taking the words and twisting them to your own will. I love how some people believe something so much that they will latch on to any glimmer of "truth" and magnify/distort it to mean what they want it to. The simple fact lies in that programming drops to dynamically change based on AH would take a *lot* of programming, and Blizzard quite simply is doing very well for itself and I really don't think they'd care enough to do this.
> But you guys believe what you want, better readjust that tinfoil hat.


to each his own. believe what you want. dont believe what you dont. we will never really know. As i said before, i base my believes on empirical fact. I have well over 1000 hours on this game, so I think I have enough empirical facts to back my own beliefs... complimented with all my other friends who have shared experiences, just further strengthens my beliefs. I do not need to latch on to a "glimmer of 'truth' " and bend it to my will. It is simply a statement that somewhat reinforces what I already believe.

And regarding programming... blizz has so many employed programmers working on the game, that it would not be hard to manually adjust things ever now and then... and regarding a dynamic loot system, how hard is it to program parameters compared to anything else...?

Blizzard is doing just fine I agree with that, but when you release a game that revolves around real world currency, think about all the programming THAT took... so I highly doubt they would let the economy flood itself so they wouldn't make money on it... with only the best legends selling for 1 dollar... that would compeltely undermine all the work of introducing an AH in the first place...

Just one more reason to have an always on-line game... and also keeps it F2P monthly after purchasing a key.

*edit:* why else were legends dropping left and right on the legend patch release, but then all of a sudden, with no patch or hot fix notes saying "We altered the drop rates"... they stopped... maybe because they were brand new items with brand new names being introduced into the economy, therefore on patch release there were ZERO on AH until people found them.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> to each his own. believe what you want. dont believe what you dont. we will never really know. As i said before, i base my believes on empirical fact. I have well over 1000 hours on this game, so I think I have enough empirical facts to back my own beliefs... complimented with all my other friends who have shared experiences, just further strengthens my beliefs. I do not need to latch on to a "glimmer of 'truth' " and bend it to my will. It is simply a statement that somewhat reinforces what I already believe.
> And regarding programming... blizz has so many employed programmers working on the game, that it would not be hard to manually adjust things ever now and then... and regarding a dynamic loot system, how hard is it to program parameters compared to anything else...?
> Blizzard is doing just fine I agree with that, but when you release a game that revolves around real world currency, think about all the programming THAT took... so I highly doubt they would let the economy flood itself so they wouldn't make money on it... *with only the best legends selling for 1 dollar... that would compeltely undermine all the work of introducing an AH in the first place...*
> Just one more reason to have an always on-line game... and also keeps it F2P monthly after purchasing a key.


So much this, to think they didn't have the foresight to adjust loot tables at their every whim would be silly.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So i keep reading about all you fancy guys with Paragon level 25-50-75 + and sure thats a ton of time played but also way higher then me so let me ask you a question..
> I have heard do public games which = NO MP level correct? and I have also heard MP10 should drop the best gear but I have also heard there is no difference in gear from MP1-MP10 just a higher chance of legendaries or something?>
> SO as a monk who atm has around 80-100k dps... blows through MP1-2-3 only been doing Act 1 and Act3 where would I ideally make the most money since that is the only reason I play to upgrade my gear because thats is the only thing to do in D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> enjoy your weekends... snow incoming for me means i gotta work hah


here's a chart on the bonus magic find bonus dmg and bonus health that monster gets per monster level.. and the bonus are all based on mp0 .. so if mp1 gives 150% of mp0 then imagine what mp10 gives...

yes monster level is nothing but a big gearcheck


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> here's a chart on the bonus magic find bonus dmg and bonus health that monster gets per monster level.. and the bonus are all based on mp0 .. so if mp1 gives 150% of mp0 then imagine what mp10 gives...
> yes monster level is nothing but a big gearcheck


to the OP: with this, it means essentially nothing as stand alone information. You NEED to factor in your characters dps. All these percentages mean nothing without it. Basically, even if you have 80k dps, you may benefits more from lower mp lvls for the simple fact that you can kill say 500 monsters in 30 minutes compared to 100 monsters in 30 minutes on a higher mp... then you have to look at this table and multiply that lower mp by the difference. So even though at higher mp, the chance is better... at lower mp, you kill much more much faster, which may or may not balance out or even be better in the long run. If that makes any sense...


----------



## JadedFloridian

No idea what you're talking about with drop rates. I've played nearly every day since 1.05 dropped. I've had hot streaks and bad days, but never once did I believe that drop rates were altered. There is still a small chance of legendaries dropping, so it only makes sense that there will be times when it seems like your luck is gone.

This honestly reminds me of Final Fantasy 11. When crafting, there was a set chance to make a high quality item (at least most people believed this) and yet some people would absolutely insist that the rates were altered because they didn't have the luck they wanted. For some items, there was a 1% chance for high quality, and yet some people would do 300 or more and not get anything. Others would get 2 out of 10.

I know for a fact your mind can't be changed, when people get their minds set on something it's extremely hard to change their minds. Last night I found 13 legendaries in about 6 hours, the night before I found 1 in 3 hours. It's the way of things, the law of averages will even things out.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> to the OP: with this, it means essentially nothing as stand alone information. You NEED to factor in your characters dps. All these percentages mean nothing without it. Basically, even if you have 80k dps, you may benefits more from lower mp lvls for the simple fact that you can kill say 500 monsters in 30 minutes compared to 100 monsters in 30 minutes on a higher mp... then you have to look at this table and multiply that lower mp by the difference. So even though at higher mp, the chance is better... at lower mp, you kill much more much faster, which may or may not balance out or even be better in the long run. If that makes any sense...


sheet dps means nothing.. he needs to factor in base health of monsters in mp0 and the time it takes him to kill them.. then just add the hp multiplier to figure out where he should technicaly be the most efficient


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> No idea what you're talking about with stop rates. I've played nearly every day since 1.05 dropped. I've had hot streaks and bad days, but never once did I believe that drop rates were altered. There is still a small chance of legendaries dropping, so it only makes sense that there will be times when it seems like your luck.
> This honestly reminds me of Final Fantasy 11. When crafting, there was a set chance to make a high quality item (at least most people believed this) and yet some people would absolutely insist that the rates were altered because they didn't have the luck they wanted. For some items, there was a 1% chance for high quality, and yet some people would do 300 or more and not get anything. Others would get 2 out of 10.
> I know for a fact your mind can't be changed, when people get their minds set on something it's extremely hard to change their minds. Last night I found 13 legendaries in about 6 hours, the night before I found 1 in 3 hours. It's the way of things, the law of averages will even things out.


I mean, you are making valid points, but the thing is we will never know. I have always had good "luck" with legendaries. I have never had times when I havent gotten them... sure to an extent some bad luck I guess... but never what you are describing. I'm not talking about hot streaks. i'm tlaking about universally vverifiable experiences. EVERYONE that played more than 2 hours a day and had good dps and MF found MAD legends on 1.0.5 release. Then the drop rate seemingly went down. This isn't something i'm making up. Everyone who was a hardcore player (not HC game mode but HC in the all day every day sense) who were doing the same exact runs in the same exact times... found WAY more than normal right after patch release. And as I said, of course it cant be confirmed "officially" because "officially" it never was the case.

Just as my mind can not be changed, neither can yours. In any case, we are both speaking of what can not be proven in any way shape or form other than empirically (experiences) and theoretically (what blizzard TELLS you). You operate on the philosophy of believing what blizzard says, and I operate on the philosophy of believing what I, and many many other players (who play more than casually) experience.

With that, I don't appreciate you trying to degrade my thinking with the whole "tin foil hat conspiracy theory i know i cant change your mind" talk, when nothing you are saying can be proven either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sheet dps means nothing.. he needs to factor in base health of monsters in mp0 and the time it takes him to kill them.. then just add the hp multiplier to figure out where he should technicaly be the most efficient


exactly! that what my post meant regarding dps and monsters dead per 30 minute example. dps is just referring to the _actual_ dmg you are dealing per second. not necessarily sheet dps.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> So i keep reading about all you fancy guys with Paragon level 25-50-75 + and sure thats a ton of time played but also way higher then me so let me ask you a question..
> I have heard do public games which = NO MP level correct? and I have also heard MP10 should drop the best gear but I have also heard there is no difference in gear from MP1-MP10 just a higher chance of legendaries or something?>
> SO as a monk who atm has around 80-100k dps... blows through MP1-2-3 only been doing Act 1 and Act3 where would I ideally make the most money since that is the only reason I play to upgrade my gear because thats is the only thing to do in D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> enjoy your weekends... snow incoming for me means i gotta work hah


what I like to do is base mp runs on your character. Run as high as mp possible while still 1-2 shotting trash mobs for the bonus xp and mf/gf. no need to run mp1 if you can do mp4 just as fast, might as well get the bonuses. some builds, like ww barb, do better in higher gear than lower mps due to skill choices (ex. keeping fury going) doing high mps, when it takes long to kill is not efficient for farming, but good for key/uber runs.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I mean, you are making valid points, but the thing is we will never know. I have always had good "luck" with legendaries. I have never had times when I havent gotten them... sure to an extent some bad luck I guess... but never what you are describing. I'm not talking about hot streaks. i'm tlaking about universally vverifiable experiences. EVERYONE that played more than 2 hours a day and had good dps and MF found MAD legends on 1.0.5 release. Then the drop rate seemingly went down. This isn't something i'm making up. Everyone who was a hardcore player (not HC game mode but HC in the all day every day sense) who were doing the same exact runs in the same exact times... found WAY more than normal right after patch release. And as I said, of course it cant be confirmed "officially" because "officially" it never was the case.
> Just as my mind can not be changed, neither can yours. In any case, we are both speaking of what can not be proven in any way shape or form other than empirically (experiences) and theoretically (what blizzard TELLS you). You operate on the philosophy of believing what blizzard says, and I operate on the philosophy of believing what I, and many many other players (who play more than casually) experience.
> With that, I don't appreciate you trying to degrade my thinking with the whole "tin foil hat conspiracy theory i know i cant change your mind" talk, when nothing you are saying can be proven either.exactly! that what my post meant regarding dps and monsters dead per 30 minute example. dps is just referring to the _actual_ dmg you are dealing per second. not necessarily sheet dps.


I'll keep this brief as this is almost becoming an argument, I'm using my own experiences and that of my friends too when I say that I personally don't believe the drop rate has changed one iota.

And I'm sorry if I came off as degrading, that is not my intention and you seem like an intelligent guy. I was merely making light of what I viewed as humorous. I hope I didn't offend.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I'll keep this brief as this is almost becoming an argument, I'm using my own experiences and that of my friends too when I say that I personally don't believe the drop rate has changed one iota.
> And I'm sorry if I came off as degrading, that is not my intention and you seem like an intelligent guy. I was merely making light of what I viewed as humorous. I hope I didn't offend.


and this is why this whole debate is pointless as it is all statistically insignificant. that goes for both sides. unless blizz decides to weigh in on the matter officially, we won't know


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> and this is why this whole debate is pointless as it is all statistically insignificant. that goes for both sides. unless blizz decides to weigh in on the matter officially, we won't know


I agree I just didn't want to offend any more than I already have.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Drop rates are based on AH, it was admitted then covered up by blizzard.

Drop rates were insane when new legs came out, now they suck.

I took a break for a month, and I see GRAYS everywhere even though I have max MF, I almost never ever say greys before.

Blizz never admits to anything, or rarely does way after the fact, like RD being bugged (no they didnt admit its broken, just bugged). Why would you try to delete a post ASAP if you weren't doing damage control? Who cares game is trash go play PoE or SC2.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Drop rates are based on AH, it was admitted then covered up by blizzard.


Already debunked that. The drop rates are aware of the existence of the AH is all the quote says... all that means is they are aware it isn't a single player game, so has worse drops to accommodate for the fact that every good drop is going to be recycled on the AH forever.

It doesn't explicitly disprove the theory about dynamic drops, but it can in no way be used as confirmation.


----------



## computerparts

I don't know about leg drops. But I do know I used to be able to get a key within 2 tries on mp5, it's a 50% chance afterall. After trying 4 times and still not getting a key on mp5, that told me something happened. I confirmed it with other players who were trying for a key on mp7 repeatedly with no results. That was enough for me to call it quits for a while, haven't returned to the game since. So I believe Blizzard can edit the drop rate as they see fit. I would have no doubt they implemented dynamic drop rates in the code as that would take far less time and resources than doing it manually every time they wanted.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I don't know about leg drops. But I do know I used to be able to get a key within 2 tries on mp5, it's a 50% chance afterall. After trying 4 times and still not getting a key on mp5, that told me something happened. I confirmed it with other players who were trying for a key on mp7 repeatedly with no results. That was enough for me to call it quits for a while, haven't returned to the game since. So I believe Blizzard can edit the drop rate as they see fit. I would have no doubt they implemented dynamic drop rates in the code as that would take far less time and resources than doing it manually every time they wanted.


It's just bad luck, man. I got 4 keys in a row last night in MP3.


----------



## DoomDash

I finally found something with a basically perfect roll, after almost 1000 hours.



It's also the highest socked one on all of AH in DPS:



I did have a Blade of the Warlord that also took the top DPS spot once too.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I finally found something with a basically perfect roll, after almost 1000 hours.
> 
> It's also the highest socked one on all of AH in DPS:
> 
> I did have a Blade of the Warlord that also took the top DPS spot once too.


Super nice!! I actually found a similar DPS Solemn Vow, but my roll was life steal and I only sold it for 36M. Mine was 1119 DPS and was top of the charts, it just goes to show how much more coveted CD is. Congratulations!









P.S. By the looks of your gold balance, you could use the money! Santa came a bit late this year.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> THIS!! You guys are totally taking the words and twisting them to your own will. I love how some people believe something so much that they will latch on to any glimmer of "truth" and magnify/distort it to mean what they want it to. The simple fact lies in that programming drops to dynamically change based on AH would take a *lot* of programming, and Blizzard quite simply is doing very well for itself and I really don't think they'd care enough to do this.
> But you guys believe what you want, better readjust that tinfoil hat.


Actually it'd be really easy to program an algorithm to gauge how good a piece of loot is. Have a scheduled scan of all items on the AH go through this algorithm, and then fiddle with the drop rates according to averages or however they'd see fit. I think diabloprogress already has an algorithm that gauges how good an item is. It's called heroscore, right?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I finally found something with a basically perfect roll, after almost 1000 hours.
> **SNIP**
> I did have a Blade of the Warlord that also took the top DPS spot once too.


It is decent and someone will likely buy it but it isnt a top tier item

The attack speed, LOH, lack of CD before socket and the fact it isn't an axe or mace really hurt its main hand potential

It is a pretty good offhand because of the attack speed but again the LOH and lack of CD before socket hurts its value when people are really looking for %life on hit, CD before socket and a base stat stick for their offhand.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> It is decent and someone will likely buy it but it isnt a top tier item
> The attack speed, LOH, lack of CD before socket and the fact it isn't an axe or mace really hurt its main hand potential
> It is a pretty good offhand because of the attack speed but again the LOH and lack of CD before socket hurts its value when people are really looking for %life on hit, CD before socket and a base stat stick for their offhand.


He wasn't saying it was top tier, just that he got a perfect roll on the item itself, which I agree with.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> He wasn't saying it was top tier, just that he got a perfect roll on the item itself, which I agree with.


This.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I don't know about leg drops. But I do know I used to be able to get a key within 2 tries on mp5, it's a 50% chance afterall. After trying 4 times and still not getting a key on mp5, that told me something happened. I confirmed it with other players who were trying for a key on mp7 repeatedly with no results. That was enough for me to call it quits for a while, haven't returned to the game since. So I believe Blizzard can edit the drop rate as they see fit. I would have no doubt they implemented dynamic drop rates in the code as that would take far less time and resources than doing it manually every time they wanted.


mp5 = 50% chance.. just like getting heads on a coin..

you can get 20 tails in 20 flip.. doesnt mean its not 50/50


----------



## JadedFloridian

Whew, 5 minutes into my first run of the night and already 2 legendaries in the bag (first being Echoing Fury), one from the valor 2 elite and the other from the valor 4 elite. One of the things I love about this game is how delightfully random it is, last night I was struggling to find anything good at all. Do you guys ID legendaries right away? I like to wait until I'm IDing the rest of my items, keeping myself in suspense for a while is fun.


----------



## perfectblade

i hate how there is basically no tactical gameplay in this game, even for ranged characters. for example, if you play high mp then you basically have to with a tank spec even for class like dh or wizard (i guess cm is tank for them).

it's just idiotic that the game ultimately boils down to just mashing 3 or 4 buttons in one place, while ignoring mechanics. i just started playing lol and am enjoying it a lot more. it just feels a lot more rewarding because it's actually tactical and has DEPTH.

i will still play diablo 3 because it is a very different game. i just wish diablo could have have action and depth. or, if it's purely an action game, it should at least emphasize reflexes and allow more diverse playstyles


----------



## DoomDash

I play SCII for depth ( doesn't get much more depth than that ), Diablo is more for relaxing







.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I play SCII for depth ( doesn't get much more depth than that ), Diablo is more for relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if i wanted to play a relaxing arpg, i'd play something with a lot of content and sidequests like skyrim or tl2. since diablo is so linear and short, i expected polished mechanics and balance. at the very least they need to give different classes a different feel. which they do at lower levels, it just seems dumb that you basically have to have dedicated tank at like mp10.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> if i wanted to play a relaxing arpg, i'd play something with a lot of content and sidequests like skyrim or tl2. since diablo is so linear and short, i expected polished mechanics and balance. at the very least they need to give different classes a different feel. which they do at lower levels, it just seems dumb that you basically have to have dedicated tank at like mp10.


Strangely, I agree with this.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Strangely, I agree with this.


yeah it seems kind of strange that blizz's idea of progress is moving from kiting and evading attacks (as i do now at on mp1) to getting to the point where i have to have i literally just stand there and tank stuff. i mean i guess they do evade mechanics sometimes too. but some of the boss fights seem totally mindless


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> if i wanted to play a relaxing arpg, i'd play something with a lot of content and sidequests like skyrim or tl2. since diablo is so linear and short, i expected polished mechanics and balance. at the very least they need to give different classes a different feel. which they do at lower levels, it just seems dumb that you basically have to have dedicated tank at like mp10.


I dont really have any complaints about my class and I dont feel like a tank. Personally found Skyrim and TL2 to be boring.


----------



## Layo

Blizzard support is pretty ... pathetic. I'm trying to recover my account (their protection is just series of failures) and it keeps going on for 10 days. They asked me to make a new acc and make a ticket so I did. They asked for ID + today's newspaper but that's pretty impossible since I won't really get hand on anything younger then day old. They either rejected my 1 day old newspaper even with time stamp or other crap. I love how every answer is made by different guy and they have no clue what's going on and they just tell me "Please make a new account, submit a ticket and reply with a photo of your ID and newspaper with visible date" as a reply to my photo of ID on newspaper with today's date...

Anyway, I heard there is some after-60 content, what is it?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Personally found Skyrim and TL2 to be boring.


To each their own. I find it quite the opposite. I got sick and tired of doing the same thing over and over in D3. Not to mention the user base is declining and it won't be much longer until it's dead for the most part. Currently I'm enjoying the sights of Skyrim.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> To each their own. I find it quite the opposite. I got sick and tired of doing the same thing over and over in D3. Not to mention the user base is declining and it won't be much longer until it's dead for the most part. Currently I'm enjoying the sights of Skyrim.


While I enjoyed Skyrim at first, I felt the side quests were uninteresting. Diablo was never really a game about something new, it was about efficiency. I can understand why people don't like that, but personally I enjoy it. As far as the user base, it certainly will not decline to the point where it's smaller than TL2's, or PoE, and if it does it will get another big update and or expansion those games cannot compete with ( even if they are in ways deserving ).

I did really enjoy almost all of Fallout 3's and NV's side quests though... that whole game and universe I found much more appealing than Skyrim.

The main reason I play D3 is for the hopes that the expansions are good. I keep saying this, but Diablo II by itself was absolutely terrible, it was LoD that made it amazing. I have hopes Blizzard can do that, if not I'll make a bunch of money when it comes out and retire.

I'm already like 1 item away from easily doing MP10 anyway....


----------



## Phaelynar

Hit paragon 60...yay...not even half way there


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Whew, 5 minutes into my first run of the night and already 2 legendaries in the bag (first being Echoing Fury), one from the valor 2 elite and the other from the valor 4 elite. One of the things I love about this game is how delightfully random it is, last night I was struggling to find anything good at all. Do you guys ID legendaries right away? I like to wait until I'm IDing the rest of my items, keeping myself in suspense for a while is fun.


congrats. what mp do you run? i run mp0 and find one legend per run (act 3 run takes me 10-15 min tops) and usually 2... so yes, i like the delightful randomness as well.









and myself and 2 others on my friends list all found echoing furies within the last 3 hours







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> it's just idiotic that the game ultimately boils down to *just mashing 3 or 4 buttons* in one place, while ignoring mechanics. i just started playing lol and am enjoying it a lot more. it just feels a lot more rewarding because it's actually tactical and has DEPTH.
> i will still play diablo 3 because it is a very different game. i just wish diablo could have have action and depth. or, if it's purely an action game, it should at least emphasize reflexes and allow more diverse playstyles


Nintendo Entertainment System was the greatest thing ever invented... ever. and it was 2 buttons


----------



## Fr0sty

paragon farming at over 150ms ping rubberbanding left and right.. let alone when you jump at 250+ms ping from time to time.. gg blizzard gg

paragon 92 for tonight i guess

at least my dry spell on legends is over









found 2 sets today.. a crazy good tal rasha amulet with crit chance loads of int and vit + socket and a pair of ok blackthorne pants

and of course an echoing fury with lifesteal and double roll of int


----------



## evilferret

Any low paragon lvls looking for a party?

Left before all the new patches and want to get back in.

Usually play 7pm - whenever EST.

Thanks


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> congrats. what mp do you run? i run mp0 and find one legend per run (act 3 run takes me 10-15 min tops) and usually 2... so yes, i like the delightful randomness as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and myself and 2 others on my friends list all found echoing furies within the last 3 hours


I run MP3 these days, it literally takes me less than 5 minutes more to do that compared to MP0-1. Using Spike Trap now and it absolutely shreds elites, usually less than 5 second fight in MP3 if they all congregate around me. I average about 2 legends a run but it can vary wildy. That Echoing Fury I found insta-sold for 18 M, also found a nice Chantodo's Wand with Life Steal and a socketed Danetta's Spite, it's been a really good couple days for me. Currently hunting for a nice Natalya's Embrace with All Resist/Max Disc/Spike Trap damage. All in good time.









Dinged Paragon 87 tonight, and sadly I just realized that I will cap out on MF by Paragon 91. At that time I'm going to swap out my Hellfire ring for a nice trifecta ring as the MF is the main reason I go for paragon levels.


----------



## Smo

likethegun - may I ask what your run consists of please?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I run MP3 these days, it literally takes me less than 5 minutes more to do that compared to MP0-1. Using Spike Trap now and it absolutely shreds elites, usually less than 5 second fight in MP3 if they all congregate around me. I average about 2 legends a run but it can vary wildy. That Echoing Fury I found insta-sold for 18 M, also found a nice Chantodo's Wand with Life Steal and a socketed Danetta's Spite, it's been a really good couple days for me. Currently hunting for a nice Natalya's Embrace with All Resist/Max Disc/Spike Trap damage. All in good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinged Paragon 87 tonight, and sadly I just realized that I will cap out on MF by Paragon 91. At that time I'm going to swap out my Hellfire ring for a nice trifecta ring as the MF is the main reason I go for paragon levels.


very nice. I meant to edit my post. I forgot I found TWO echoing furies. one yesterday and one when yo found yours. The one today rolled 1100+ dps with 3% LS and dex... no socket or CD







Also found a danetta with 93 CD 1000+ dps 110 vit etc... Are we on different servers or something?! Lol Back not too long ago my echoing fury would have sold for 30 mil... now Im not even sure if I can sell it for 2 instantly with 3% LS and over 1100 dps... What were the stats on yours??

Oh, and nice on the mp3. I am thinking about moving to mp3 myself... Only thing is that right now in mp1 I can one shot whites with tempest rush... so that is VERY nice not having to even so much as pause when getting from one elite to another. The XP gain is starting to dwindle though lol. I used to get 2 full bars per mp0 run... now on mp1 I get like barely over a bar or so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> likethegun - may I ask what your run consists of please?


depends on how im feeling. I either do modified alk runs going core>ToD1>arreat2>bridge>keep 3,2,1 (this is the quick one)

or i'll start second heart quest and go keep 3,2,1>bridge>arreat1 until kill azmo (this one takes 20-30+ min depending if i kill everything and pick up stuff)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

little Stuck on my monk right now. I'm trying to do the tempest rush build for mp0 inferno xp. right now I have a Decent Cinder Coat & Depth Diggers, and all the Inna's Temperance & Vast Expanse I find on the AH; with in my budget range, seem to be down grades. Should I go ahead and grab them?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> little Stuck on my monk right now. I'm trying to do the tempest rush build for mp0 inferno xp. right now I have a Decent Cinder Coat & Depth Diggers, and all the Inna's Temperance & Vast Expanse I find on the AH; with in my budget range, seem to be down grades. Should I go ahead and grab them?


Link to your monk ?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Link to your monk ?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ichy-1201/hero/5477867

Its not updated though. Have an inna's belt / ice Climbers on. I know my skorns not the best but the ones with LoH LS are far out side my budget right now, so i droped a LoH gem into mine.


----------



## FlawleZ

Also something to consider on a tempest rush build are a good set of fire walkers. In contact range they proc between 2K-3K DPS depending and on low mp they can help make the difference .


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ichy-1201/hero/5477867
> Its not updated though. Have an inna's belt / ice Climbers on. I know my skorns not the best but the ones with LoH LS are far out side my budget right now, so i droped a LoH gem into mine.


As to your first question. You NEED full innas to do TP build ONLY if you want to make sure sweeping wind is up 24/7. And, most innas do seem like downgrades compared to a lot of other good gear because they all pretty much only have 1 random roll... so usually youre either going to sac resist or life... or armor... also, with 2h build, that .33 spirit per second turns into 1 per second with the passive.

I haven't had a chance to check out your monk yet but I will tell you that LoH will do nothing for you compared to what CD will do... Dump the skorn if it doesn't have LS its worthless... You can get a doom hammer for a fraction of the cost of a skorn that will have higher black damage AND CD+socket+LS. skorns are too over-glorified when they are really not that good unless they have awesome rolls, which, since everyone wants one, are 100+mil gold.

likethegun#1970 is my monk on b.net. cant't link right now cause im at work. but i use that build to speed farm mp0-mp1 and i can pretty much one shot whites with tempest rush alone... and its a constant.

*EDIT* my doom hammer i paid like 10 mil for... and compare my high end dmg (1600+) to most skorns. Also, LoH with a 2 hander is just about pointless unless you have a godly amount of attack speed AND CC... cause even tempest rush doesn't crit quite _that_ much.

Depending on your budget, you can go with a 1 hander TP rush build and just use TP rush to move around from pack to pack, then just use FoT/thunderclap to kill the packs. Will be a lot slower... but still very viable, and your attack speed will be high enough with an echoing fury or something to make your LoH worthwhile AND regen enough spirit to keep sweeping wind up. you can get decent echoing furies with dex and 3% LS right now for like 2 mil. No CD... but thats okay. My echoing fury cost me 30-40 mil or something back in the day. 1200+ dps, 250 dex, some vit, 3% ls and .22 attacks per second.

I have a diff build I use for higher mps and ubers that use an echo fury, witching hour, blackthorn pants/ammy, and tyraels might.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> As to your first question. You NEED full innas to do TP build ONLY if you want to make sure sweeping wind is up 24/7. And, most innas do seem like downgrades compared to a lot of other good gear because they all pretty much only have 1 random roll... so usually youre either going to sac resist or life... or armor... also, with 2h build, that .33 spirit per second turns into 1 per second with the passive.
> I haven't had a chance to check out your monk yet but I will tell you that LoH will do nothing for you compared to what CD will do... Dump the skorn if it doesn't have LS its worthless... You can get a doom hammer for a fraction of the cost of a skorn that will have higher black damage AND CD+socket+LS. skorns are too over-glorified when they are really not that good unless they have awesome rolls, which, since everyone wants one, are 100+mil gold.
> likethegun#1970 is my monk on b.net. cant't link right now cause im at work. but i use that build to speed farm mp0-mp1 and i can pretty much one shot whites with tempest rush alone... and its a constant.
> *EDIT* my doom hammer i paid like 10 mil for... and compare my high end dmg (1600+) to most skorns. Also, LoH with a 2 hander is just about pointless unless you have a godly amount of attack speed AND CC... cause even tempest rush doesn't crit quite _that_ much.
> Depending on your budget, you can go with a 1 hander TP rush build and just use TP rush to move around from pack to pack, then just use FoT/thunderclap to kill the packs. Will be a lot slower... but still very viable, and your attack speed will be high enough with an echoing fury or something to make your LoH worthwhile AND regen enough spirit to keep sweeping wind up. you can get decent echoing furies with dex and 3% LS right now for like 2 mil. No CD... but thats okay. My echoing fury cost me 30-40 mil or something back in the day. 1200+ dps, 250 dex, some vit, 3% ls and .22 attacks per second.
> I have a diff build I use for higher mps and ubers that use an echo fury, witching hour, blackthorn pants/ammy, and tyraels might.


I'll take that all into consideration. Not seeing any thing labled "doom hammer" just the crappy doom sword. Looked at Rares and any thing with more damage then my skron was really expensive. Did Find 1 rare with no CD @ 2m w/ slightly more damage then what I have. Looking at Echoing Fury atm on the ah: 4:54 utc -4:00- 3m for 1156 dps, 3% ls, some LoH and 164 dex.

PS Edit- got a par of rare boots on ah @ 1.5m bo- 200D, 50Cold res, 80All res, 19mf, health potion/globes +12754.

Also trying for a innas that doesn't have any resists, but adds addtional 6% life, 18 additional dex, and 61vit over my cidercoat atm.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I'll take that all into consideration. Not seeing any thing labled "doom hammer" just the crappy doom sword. Looked at Rares and any thing with more damage then my skron was really expensive. Did Find 1 rare with no CD @ 2m w/ slightly more damage then what I have. Looking at Echoing Fury atm on the ah: 4:54 utc -4:00- 3m for 1156 dps, 3% ls, some LoH and 164 dex.


domm hammer is the name of unID 2 handed mace. so look at rare 2 handed maces ilvl63

Also don't look at the big number... that means nothing when your using skills... look at the damage range of the weapon... min-max dmg is what matters, not the big number at the top. (in case you didn't know)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> domm hammer is the name of unID 2 handed mace. so look at rare 2 handed maces ilvl63
> Also don't look at the big number... that means nothing when your using skills... look at the damage range of the weapon... min-max dmg is what matters, not the big number at the top. (in case you didn't know)


I didn't. Picked up an Inna's vast expanse and temperance just now.. With out the gems in both my CinderCoat and Depth Diggers... the innas actually proved to be a damage in crease. health increased, but I lost a lot in resistances. 502 RA to 303 RA (thats with OwE active)


----------



## DoomDash

I do mp10 decently with only 460+ ar.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I do mp10 decently with only 460+ ar.


don;t listen to doom dash here lol. monks aren't anywhere near barbs in this area! haha we NEED resists a bit.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> don;t listen to doom dash here lol. monks aren't anywhere near barbs in this area! haha we NEED resists a bit.


Oh i already know that full well. So of the 3 doom hammers I'm seeing on the Ah right now that are 1200-1650~ black damage, all 3 are ******ed over priced. starting at 60mil, 235mil, and 300mil (bidding price and bo price). after that the damage drops off heavily.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Oh i already know that full well. So of the 3 doom hammers I'm seeing on the Ah right now that are 1200-1650~ black damage, all 3 are ******ed over priced. starting at 60mil, 235mil, and 300mil (bidding price and bo price). after that the damage drops off heavily.


just keep looking and you will find one. as i said, mine is pretty good and i only paid 10 or 12 mil for it. patience is key to AH finds. check every few hours.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> don;t listen to doom dash here lol. monks aren't anywhere near barbs in this area! haha we NEED resists a bit.


Yes and no. My monk can do MP10 safely just slowly. I'm at ~880AR and only ~50K sheet DPS. But it could be done with half the AR and much more DPS.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

link to your build flawlez? I'm actually working on a 3 monk team build (1 pure damage, 1 uses Fire skills, 1 lighting skills more on that latter) and the primary one i'm working on right now is @ 69k dps (buffed with only the 15% from the heal- will be 16% once the trio is going) and the 303 resists, no LS, less than 200 LoH. if what your saying is true and i improve the last few items I need to and get loh/ls then I should be able to do mp0 just fine (for xp- Plvl @ 9, 0, 0 repsectivily).


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes and no. My monk can do MP10 safely just slowly. I'm at ~880AR and only ~50K sheet DPS. But it could be done with half the AR and much more DPS.


Right. Anything can be done slowly... and with a lot of deaths... My monk has 100k+ dps and 730 res all and i still have problems making a contribution without dying on mp10. Not to question your integrity... but if you can survive molten/poison clouds... and numerous large mobs without dying and taking 1 hour to kill a single elite pack... then kudos, your a demon hunter-like-monk.

Solo is obviously a diff story also than if you ran with a group on mp10. do you have mad armor and attack speed with LoH or something? If not, I have a hard time buying it. In any case, monks are no where close to even being in the same ball park when it comes to survivability at higher mps with low resists.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> don;t listen to doom dash here lol. monks aren't anywhere near barbs in this area! haha we NEED resists a bit.


Well I have 5.5 life steal and 850~ life on hit... I'm sure if a monk was geared like that he might be able to, too.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well I have 5.5 life steal and 850~ life on hit... I'm sure if a monk was geared like that he might be able to, too.


I have 5.8LS and almost 1k LoH... still have problems lol.

basically it comes down to barbs being able to crit so much so fast with the ballerina skills the screen pulsates... monks cant do that...

we can survive just fine, just not AS easy as a barb... HOWEVER, if you put me in a group with a barb with war cry... ill face tank mp10 all day with 1k resists...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

To the person that mentioned firewalkaers - can't find your post- I'd pick them up but I'm using lacuni Right now, and the Ice climbers I managed to get are desent- 80 ar, 207dex. I'm sure I can get move speed else where as I still have 1 ring/ammy/gloves to swap out. my lacuni's aren't zomg magnificent but they get the job done.


----------



## perfectblade

Can any demon hunters tell me how to improve my character to be able to run mp3 efficiently?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/28128960


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Can any demon hunters tell me how to improve my character to be able to run mp3 efficiently?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/28128960


Nice Manticore you have there!

My suggestions:

Ditch Andy's. That extra fire damage is pretty awful.
Get Nat's Helm and Cloak. 7% CC is a great bonus.
CC on gloves, amulet, and second ring.
Inna's Pants and Belt if you can afford one or the other with vitality.

All told, your DH is better than mine, but given what you have now there's still room for improvement.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

sup,

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Midgetfreak-1298/hero/10908214

Hows my gear?

Doing MP5 runs all the time (MP5 is rather easy but 50% is good)


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> very nice. I meant to edit my post. I forgot I found TWO echoing furies. one yesterday and one when yo found yours. The one today rolled 1100+ dps with 3% LS and dex... no socket or CD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found a danetta with 93 CD 1000+ dps 110 vit etc... Are we on different servers or something?! Lol Back not too long ago my echoing fury would have sold for 30 mil... now Im not even sure if I can sell it for 2 instantly with 3% LS and over 1100 dps... What were the stats on yours??
> Oh, and nice on the mp3. I am thinking about moving to mp3 myself... Only thing is that right now in mp1 I can one shot whites with tempest rush... so that is VERY nice not having to even so much as pause when getting from one elite to another. The XP gain is starting to dwindle though lol. I used to get 2 full bars per mp0 run... now on mp1 I get like barely over a bar or so...depends on how im feeling. I either do modified alk runs going core>ToD1>arreat2>bridge>keep 3,2,1 (this is the quick one)
> or i'll start second heart quest and go keep 3,2,1>bridge>arreat1 until kill azmo (this one takes 20-30+ min depending if i kill everything and pick up stuff)


My Echoing Fury was 1131 DPS, socketed, with STR/VIT (DEX main roll, 70ish STR and 95ish VIT). I figured out after the fact that a Barb probably bought it, as the prices on STR EFs are significantly higher. I probably could have gotten a little more but I wasn't thinking that the STR was as desirable as it was. The Danetta's I found was socketed with 959 DPS and 90% CD, I'm trying to sell it for 13 but I might have to lower it by a couple mils. I know about your Danetta's, I guess you forgot but we had a short conversation about it in-game.







It is funny how we seem to be getting similar drops recently, luck of the draw I guess.

I basically 1 shot whites in MP3 so I can understand how you wouldn't want to get away from that, but it sounds like you can do runs significantly faster due to tempest rush. I try to vault around as much as I can when I'm doing my runs but there's no way I can do that many areas in 10-15 minutes. Experience is good in MP3 and it's not taking horribly long to level (about a level every 2 days). I would KILL for some pickup radius, when I get some new gloves that's a prerequisite of mine, I spend far too long merely collecting gold. That being said, I make at least a million a night in just gold pickups and I'm up to 166 mil collected according to my profile!


----------



## Fr0sty

this morning i tanked through siege's enrage timer on mp10 with diamond shard and about 400 all resist and 700 life on hit

cm wiz just too op


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> sup,
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Midgetfreak-1298/hero/10908214
> Hows my gear?
> Doing MP5 runs all the time (MP5 is rather easy but 50% is good)


Wow...nice gloves!


----------



## Fr0sty

happy new year to all


----------



## Random_Sheep

Heppy heppy!
May all OCN members have an amazing year!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> My Echoing Fury was 1131 DPS, socketed, with STR/VIT (DEX main roll, 70ish STR and 95ish VIT). I figured out after the fact that a Barb probably bought it, as the prices on STR EFs are significantly higher. I probably could have gotten a little more but I wasn't thinking that the STR was as desirable as it was. The Danetta's I found was socketed with 959 DPS and 90% CD, I'm trying to sell it for 13 but I might have to lower it by a couple mils. I know about your Danetta's, I guess you forgot but we had a short conversation about it in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how we seem to be getting similar drops recently, luck of the draw I guess.
> I basically 1 shot whites in MP3 so I can understand how you wouldn't want to get away from that, but it sounds like you can do runs significantly faster due to tempest rush. I try to vault around as much as I can when I'm doing my runs but there's no way I can do that many areas in 10-15 minutes. Experience is good in MP3 and it's not taking horribly long to level (about a level every 2 days). I would KILL for some pickup radius, when I get some new gloves that's a prerequisite of mine, I spend far too long merely collecting gold. That being said, I make at least a million a night in just gold pickups and I'm up to 166 mil collected according to my profile!


ahh yeah you got some nice rolls! and i did forget about our convo lol i remember now asking you about it cause my DH only lvl 40 so don't know too much bout the gear yet!

I def want pickup radius as well... frustrating specially with tempest rush to not be able to pick everything up. I pass by 2k gold drops constantly... I am gaining about 1 lvl per day now since im still in the 60s, but mainly because i can only play an hour or two a day at the moment.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Can any demon hunters tell me how to improve my character to be able to run mp3 efficiently?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/28128960


anyone want to give more specific suggestions


----------



## francesthemutes

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FormulaVolta-1919/hero/3363745

There's my Monk. I don't use the AH much, really. I just enjoy the gameplay and I just hope good drops come along eventually for me. I'm just looking for peoples opinions on how I've got my character setup. I don't have any sort of "goal" or method to the build at all. I take what I find, weigh it against what it's replacing and go from there. I'm not trying to play to a specific style though I'm basically a tank. I'm very capable of just standing in front of monsters and staying alive, although I don't do as much damage as I'd like.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FormulaVolta-1919/hero/3363745
> There's my Monk. I don't use the AH much, really. I just enjoy the gameplay and I just hope good drops come along eventually for me. I'm just looking for peoples opinions on how I've got my character setup. I don't have any sort of "goal" or method to the build at all. I take what I find, weigh it against what it's replacing and go from there. I'm not trying to play to a specific style though I'm basically a tank. I'm very capable of just standing in front of monsters and staying alive, although I don't do as much damage as I'd like.


Think the higher DPS weapon should be on your main hand for SW (unless I'm totally reading that wrong). Not bad for non AH items.

Just got back into the game (left around 1.0.3), if you're looking for a fellow monk to party with let me know. Just dinged Paragon 6 after a few hrs of playing.

Off to see if I can build a snapshot gear set for my monk before it gets fixed.


----------



## francesthemutes

What do you mean by SW? Does it really which weapons are in which hands?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> anyone want to give more specific suggestions


The thing that screams out to me is RESISTANCE. You don't have +all resist on ANY item, and that's really really bad. Your survivability must be super low, I can see how even MP3 would be giving you problems. Get yourself a cheap Vile Ward and Nat's boots, those two alone would help immensely. Your damage is pretty good for how much you've put into your character, but you might have to sacrifice some of that to get away from being such a glass cannon. ~25k health is pretty darn low, so I can see why you're having problems. I'm sitting at 36k health and I'm looking to get more soon (going to switch out my Hellfire Ring for a trifecta ring with +HP% or +VIT when I cap out on MF). If you need to swap out some of those emeralds for amethysts to do the job, do it.

Here's a link to my DH to give you an idea of what you need to do, keep in mind I've been slowly swapping out things for more damage and less survivability, but I can easily do MP3 with no deaths as long as I'm not super tired.







My DH is definitely not perfect and not everyone would agree with all of my gear choices, but it'll give you an idea of what it takes.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> What do you mean by SW? Does it really which weapons are in which hands?


Ugh sorry, just realized what rune you were using.

I need to check if anything updated but SW takes total DPS damage so you are correct it technically shouldn't matter.

If you use the cyclone rune, you would want to swap it around.

More AR would be great. Stacking a 2ndary resistance would help, might want to drop OWE until you get more 2ndary resistance. Weapons closer in DPS will even out your damage.


----------



## francesthemutes

I still have no idea what SW is. And why would I want to drop OWE? If I have a resistance of 100, then the rest at 2, then I instantly have 100 across the board. That seems pretty badass to me.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I still have no idea what SW is. And why would I want to drop OWE? If I have a resistance of 100, then the rest at 2, then I instantly have 100 across the board. That seems pretty badass to me.


Sweeping Wind..


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I still have no idea what SW is. And why would I want to drop OWE? If I have a resistance of 100, then the rest at 2, then I instantly have 100 across the board. That seems pretty badass to me.


Personally, not worth the trait slot for what you're netting in terms of resistance.

Physical resistance gets 86 and the rest is like 30.

What are you farming on?


----------



## MRoFlare

Switching your weapons, the sword should be in your left hand as thats your "main hand". Your skill Sweeping wind, change the rune to cyclone as thats where much of your DPS comes from. You get a massive amout of Hidden "lighting" damage from the fist weapon which you will not see displayed on stats sheet but its there. I find Mystic ally is nothing more then a sub par useless pet. In my opinion, you can use other skills which is much more useful in terms of DPS and crowd control. I would change it to either Seven sided kick or blinding flash with the damage rune.

MRoFLARE#1727 90+ paragon monk


----------



## MRoFlare

i meant left side not your characters left hand.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> link to your build flawlez? I'm actually working on a 3 monk team build (1 pure damage, 1 uses Fire skills, 1 lighting skills more on that latter) and the primary one i'm working on right now is @ 69k dps (buffed with only the 15% from the heal- will be 16% once the trio is going) and the 303 resists, no LS, less than 200 LoH. if what your saying is true and i improve the last few items I need to and get loh/ls then I should be able to do mp0 just fine (for xp- Plvl @ 9, 0, 0 repsectivily).


I'm a fire monk. Link below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Right. Anything can be done slowly... and with a lot of deaths... My monk has 100k+ dps and 730 res all and i still have problems making a contribution without dying on mp10. Not to question your integrity... but if you can survive molten/poison clouds... and numerous large mobs without dying and taking 1 hour to kill a single elite pack... then kudos, your a demon hunter-like-monk.
> Solo is obviously a diff story also than if you ran with a group on mp10. do you have mad armor and attack speed with LoH or something? If not, I have a hard time buying it. In any case, monks are no where close to even being in the same ball park when it comes to survivability at higher mps with low resists.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlawleZ-1220/hero/6705116

When I change my gem and ring out I have right at 1Million EHP. I don't dual wield. I'm in the top 100 Americas for Armor.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm a fire monk. Link below.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlawleZ-1220/hero/6705116
> When I change my gem and ring out I have right at 1Million EHP. I don't dual wield. I'm in the top 100 Americas for Armor.


My fire monk has a very similar settup, but I DW on it with a Fist of Tazu on main and Burning Sankris ofhand. Funny thing, I got my Sankris off ah for around a mil or 2 and on the first run of the new year I found one that matches your's almost too the "letter". With the changes and suggestions from you all I'm managing mp0 with very little problem (only elietes and the ****ers that explode after like 3 seconds), mp1 was just as easy, haven't tried much higher.

Also using a Sky splitter on my main's oh, another Fist of Tazu on the main hand. I end up stunning/immoblizing a lot, and will probably starting pushing for items that increase this effect. My one concern is LS and what can have it and Collecting Crit damage. I actually really like the Sky Splitter alot, but it only has 1 random property and its a choice of loh/socket/crit dmg. Looked at getting a butchers sickle as well because of the LS, Socket + Crit damage.

PS. Found a doom hammer on one of my runs. Had every thing needed but a damn socket- great LS/LoH (Can't remember now), high black dmage- not 1600 but more about 1580's. Also ******* near perfect Tyrael's Might - 180 Intel, 80 AR, 13% damage to demons, 4% to elites. Then I saw the random... 286 life regen... talk about a FUUUU moment.

EDIT:

Wanted to say this was after the suggestions you guys did and started running MP0 from the 30th-1st. Gained the ability to do mp0 with little to no trouble and ended up gaing 7 paragon levels on fire monk and 4 on the main- started at 9. Only + xp I have is a gem in the helm.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> The thing that screams out to me is RESISTANCE. You don't have +all resist on ANY item, and that's really really bad. Your survivability must be super low, I can see how even MP3 would be giving you problems. Get yourself a cheap Vile Ward and Nat's boots, those two alone would help immensely. Your damage is pretty good for how much you've put into your character, but you might have to sacrifice some of that to get away from being such a glass cannon. ~25k health is pretty darn low, so I can see why you're having problems. I'm sitting at 36k health and I'm looking to get more soon (going to switch out my Hellfire Ring for a trifecta ring with +HP% or +VIT when I cap out on MF). If you need to swap out some of those emeralds for amethysts to do the job, do it.
> Here's a link to my DH to give you an idea of what you need to do, keep in mind I've been slowly swapping out things for more damage and less survivability, but I can easily do MP3 with no deaths as long as I'm not super tired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is definitely not perfect and not everyone would agree with all of my gear choices, but it'll give you an idea of what it takes.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297


i did all of those things, (vile war+nat's boots and amethysts) and grabbed a nat's chest with vitality.

if i want to get more resistance, what are the items i should look get resistance on? my first thoughts are my rings+amulet


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm a fire monk. Link below.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlawleZ-1220/hero/6705116
> When I change my gem and ring out I have right at 1Million EHP. I don't dual wield. I'm in the top 100 Americas for Armor.


ahh nice. so then yeah, thats what im talking about. you take an hour to kill thnigs


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ahh nice. so then yeah, thats what im talking about. you take an hour to kill thnigs


It takes a while on MP10 yeah, but I don't play MP10 regularly, just saying I can survive just fine if I needed to. I built this monk to tank for others. My Wiz does around 160K DPS but is squishy as hell and it gets so old dieing so easily that's why I set up my monk to be tough as nails. And MP3 and lower only takes 2-3 hits for trash mobs so it doessnt take forever on normal MPs people play. I do more damage than the sheet DPS shows.


----------



## Seanage

that EHP is insane! I've recently started to look more at EHP, but for my HC monk that I recently got to 60. It is kinda nice to start over with the monk in HC, market over there is a lot different and its nice not to be totally decked out due to the AH being completely flooded with items. Will make finding a legendary feel a lot more meaningful (given the chepest Inna's helm goes for like 2m+ vs the cost of a SC brimstone).

I think I hit a turning point when i spent 100m on gearing out my alt wizard in SC to basically be able to do mp10 in groups with the op Freeze build and damn near 3 aps + 19 arcane on crit.


----------



## GrimNights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It takes a while on MP10 yeah, but I don't play MP10 regularly, just saying I can survive just fine if I needed to. I built this monk to tank for others. My Wiz does around 160K DPS but is squishy as hell and it gets so old dieing so easily that's why I set up my monk to be tough as nails. And MP3 and lower only takes 2-3 hits for trash mobs so it doessnt take forever on normal MPs people play. I do more damage than the sheet DPS shows.


I have same issue with wiz, he does over 200k sheet but man does he die fast.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It takes a while on MP10 yeah, but I don't play MP10 regularly, just saying I can survive just fine if I needed to. I built this monk to tank for others. My Wiz does around 160K DPS but is squishy as hell and it gets so old dieing so easily that's why I set up my monk to be tough as nails. And MP3 and lower only takes 2-3 hits for trash mobs so it doessnt take forever on normal MPs people play. I do more damage than the sheet DPS shows.


yeah good point. i feel you on wiz, thats why i changed mine to the CM WW freeze. my wiz is my group tank now lol. Yeah that tank monk is cool dont get me wrong, but im saying as far as farming efficient and xp runs... you are really missing out on what the monk can do. i'd say with decked out gear it rivals DHs to say the least in efficiency, and ALMOST barbs... im sure could rival barbs with 200+mil weapon and armors, but as my monk is now in my speed farm build, i net about 50 mil xp an hour and 1-2 legs a run. in full innas gear im squishy as hell with about 120k dps unbuff... but in my tank gear i have about 100k dps unbuff and run mp8 ubers no problems.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i did all of those things, (vile war+nat's boots and amethysts) and grabbed a nat's chest with vitality.
> if i want to get more resistance, what are the items i should look get resistance on? my first thoughts are my rings+amulet


Yeah, I'd say the ring on your right, amulet, and your gloves. To me your gloves are the weakest item you have, if I found that I would sell it to NPC without another thought. How are you faring now? And, if you don't mind me asking, why do you want to play MP3? If it is for keys I can understand that, but otherwise I'd suggest sticking to lower MPs for now, probably MP0/MP1. You'll be able to kill faster and get better exp/hour, and as a result net more legendaries so you can continue working on your character. I do MP3 myself because my DPS is rather high and it doesn't take me significantly longer to kill white mobs/elites in MP3 as opposed to lower MPs.

Looking a lot better now, if I were you I'd concentrate on critical hit chance/attack speed while trying to maintain your survivability. I'd look into replacing the gloves first, belt after that, then probably that Dead Man's Legacy (higher attack speed, perhaps an additional +VIT roll if it doesn't cost too much). When you start to get more comfortable, a new Manticore will do the most for you, and you can start swapping those amethysts for emeralds again. Lastly, Nat's ring is a powerful one, and a third piece of the set will net you +130 DEX and additional attack speed, most DHs wear one, so something to think about.


----------



## JadedFloridian

?? For some reason the forum double posted my last response, I definitely only hit submit once. I guess I'll use this space to say that I got a new Nat's body last night with sexeh +resist all, +disc and 14% Spike Trap for 75M, I'm loving the extra damage already. Now Spike Trap shreds elites even harder, it rocks!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297


----------



## Seanage

@Jaded, nice! however your vitality is crazy low!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Jaded, nice! however your vitality is crazy low!


Spot on, I'm going to be swapping my Hellfire ring soon, and I'd like to get new Lacuni's and an amulet, all with VIT. I'm too squishy for my own comfort in MP5+, but it'll take a while to get these upgrades as we're talking many millions. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i am playing a ww barb if someone wants to add me, cyanmcleod#1882. i farm mp7 and 8 for keys and i can carry someone on mp6 ubers with ease but mp7 doing a carry can be a bit much. mp7 with help is a breeze so let me know if anyone wants to farm with me.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

add me up,

midgetfreak#1298


----------



## likethegun

just some motivation for everyone. sold an danetta spite no socket, 1064 dps, 100 vit, 93 CD for 4.75$ haha

look around on RMAH and there are a ton of bare legend spots... the legs that have uniqe rolls (like spirit regen on innas helm for example) that would only sell for a couple mil on AH can still be sold on RMAH apparently... cause a lot of folks don't even bother listing after they look up GAH prices.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Spot on, I'm going to be swapping my Hellfire ring soon, and I'd like to get new Lacuni's and an amulet, all with VIT. I'm too squishy for my own comfort in MP5+, but it'll take a while to get these upgrades as we're talking many millions. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


Get a helm with socket and manticore with dex? I don't play DH so I can't say more I'm afraid.

Edit: Mixed up posts with someone else.


----------



## Seanage

@Jaded, sorry I was looking at your profile through diabloprogress and it was out of date with your gear. I saw you got a new dead man's legacy as well as broken out of the blackthorn set which was a step up.. oh and a new pair of natalya's boots which is nice! The witching hour has perfect CD and IAS rolls but no vit, armor or resist which seems kinda budget/impulse buyish, hope it was priced pretty low.

Your ammy could be better, however I'm sure it is helping you with the LOH it has on it. since you have a double socket manticore and all that crit damage, you will probably be better off trying to get a avg damage, CC, 9% IAS nat ring, i'm sure it will cost you but there's a lot of upgrade potential with the ring you have now. The Andarial's isn't helping you for survivability, but its hard to pass up the extremely cheap dps it offers.

Edit: My SC Monk's Profile: (currently in Ubers gear)
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> add me up,
> midgetfreak#1298


Don't know if I could do mp7 with you as well, but add me ichy#1201 & Ichy#1845


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Might want to consider a shield for a cheap VIT fix. Focusing on my WD while my second main, the monk, gets the scraps. Got his current shield for a 5k bid though I wish it had crit. If you drop the life% you can probably get a 200-250+ vit/dex/crit shield for cheap.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/4993564


Um, I appreciate you trying to help, but I'm a Manticore DH. I can't use shields.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Jaded, sorry I was looking at your profile through diabloprogress and it was out of date with your gear. I saw you got a new dead man's legacy as well as broken out of the blackthorn set which was a step up.. oh and a new pair of natalya's boots which is nice! The witching hour has perfect CD and IAS rolls but no vit, armor or resist which seems kinda budget/impulse buyish, hope it was priced pretty low.
> Your ammy could be better, however I'm sure it is helping you with the LOH it has on it. since you have a double socket manticore and all that crit damage, you will probably be better off trying to get a avg damage, CC, 9% IAS nat ring, i'm sure it will cost you but there's a lot of upgrade potential with the ring you have now. The Andarial's isn't helping you for survivability, but its hard to pass up the extremely cheap dps it offers.
> Edit: My SC Monk's Profile: (currently in Ubers gear)
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


Thanks for your input, I'll definitely keep this is mind when I'm looking for upgrades. The Witching Hour wasn't cheap actually, but the +Life% isn't bad and I have no doubt I can resell it for a good amount when I decide to get a new one. WH's with VIT/DEX and good rolls are NOT cheap at all, at least a hundred million to start.

Edit 2: Really nice Monk! One of the best I've seen, my friend was asking for input on his, I'm going to show him your profile.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Um, I appreciate you trying to help, but I'm a Manticore DH. I can't use shields.


Ah, got your post and another person's post mixed up, my bad. Nice DH though







.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Strong Arm Bracers and Vile Ward are two Items I know that can have an affix: Damage Taken is converted to life. Any one know what this means?

Also, does MoC:Overaw & Crippling Wave:Breaking Wave work like CW: Concussion + reslove?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Jaded, sorry I was looking at your profile through diabloprogress and it was out of date with your gear. I saw you got a new dead man's legacy as well as broken out of the blackthorn set which was a step up.. oh and a new pair of natalya's boots which is nice! The witching hour has perfect CD and IAS rolls but no vit, armor or resist which seems kinda budget/impulse buyish, hope it was priced pretty low.
> Your ammy could be better, however I'm sure it is helping you with the LOH it has on it. since you have a double socket manticore and all that crit damage, you will probably be better off trying to get a avg damage, CC, 9% IAS nat ring, i'm sure it will cost you but there's a lot of upgrade potential with the ring you have now. The Andarial's isn't helping you for survivability, but its hard to pass up the extremely cheap dps it offers.
> Edit: My SC Monk's Profile: (currently in Ubers gear)
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


Yeah bro your monk really is the best ive seen as far as someone i know personally (meaning via forums etc). nice work!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Well, I can cross off another item off my "bucket list" for D3. I was in the Keep Depths and just got done with the level, and started to TP. I noticed a dead guardsman and canceled my TP, he dropped some gold and a SET RING! Surprised the hell out of me, it turned out to be a decent DEX Wailing Host with +VIT and fire resist. That's another reason I like MP3, the 16% additional item drop can proc on containers and dead bodies along with mobs, and I get a decent amount of legendaries from additional item drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Strong Arm Bracers and Vile Ward are two Items I know that can have an affix: Damage Taken is converted to life. Any one know what this means?
> Also, does MoC:Overaw & Crippling Wave:Breaking Wave work like CW: Concussion + reslove?


There's no such thing as damage taken is converted to life, I have no idea what you're talking about. There's damage *dealt* is converted to life, but that's just regular old life steal. Look on the auction house for those items, on the drop-down list there is no such thing as that. You must be confused.

As far as the monk question goes, I have no idea but I'm sure a monk can help you out with that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Well, I can cross off another item off my "bucket list" for D3. I was in the Keep Depths and just got done with the level, and started to TP. I noticed a dead guardsman and canceled my TP, he dropped some gold and a SET RING! Surprised the hell out of me, it turned out to be a decent DEX Wailing Host with +VIT and fire resist. That's another reason I like MP3, the 16% additional item drop can proc on containers and dead bodies along with mobs, and I get a decent amount of legendaries from additional item drops.
> There's no such thing as damage taken is converted to life, I have no idea what you're talking about. There's damage *dealt* is converted to life, but that's just regular old life steal. Look on the auction house for those items, on the drop-down list there is no such thing as that. You must be confused.
> As far as the monk question goes, I have no idea but I'm sure a monk can help you out with that.


For the record, the AH drop down does not have everything that can show up on items. The affix not showing up on AH doesn't really mean anything... although I don't think I've ever seen that "damage taken is converted to life."


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> For the record, the AH drop down does not have everything that can show up on items. The affix not showing up on AH doesn't really mean anything... although I don't think I've ever seen that "damage taken is converted to life."


While that is technically true, it applies more to stuff like the Stone of Jordan, where you can get class bonuses that you can't get on other rings. However, these are always listed on the Diablo 3 game guide, and there's definitely nothing like that on Vile Wards or Strongarm Bracers. He's confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Jaded, sorry I was looking at your profile through diabloprogress and it was out of date with your gear. I saw you got a new dead man's legacy as well as broken out of the blackthorn set which was a step up.. oh and a new pair of natalya's boots which is nice! The witching hour has perfect CD and IAS rolls but no vit, armor or resist which seems kinda budget/impulse buyish, hope it was priced pretty low.
> Your ammy could be better, however I'm sure it is helping you with the LOH it has on it. since you have a double socket manticore and all that crit damage, *you will probably be better off trying to get a avg damage, CC, 9% IAS nat ring*, i'm sure it will cost you but there's a lot of upgrade potential with the ring you have now. The Andarial's isn't helping you for survivability, but its hard to pass up the extremely cheap dps it offers.
> Edit: My SC Monk's Profile: (currently in Ubers gear)
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789


I just used the damage calculator to see what that is all about. Even with 9-18 damage, 5% CC, I'd be looking at all of 4k DPS change (from 290k-> 294k) Higher average damage gets reallly expensive, fyi, so it's not really something I'll be looking at. Incase you're wondering what I used, it's this calculator.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Not confused, on http://diablonut.incgamers.com, the affix is listed. it might be a miss type and they could mean that its damage is converted to life


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Not confused, on http://diablonut.incgamers.com, the affix is listed. it might be a miss type and they could mean that its damage is converted to life


That is a really outdated site, as they're talking about 1.03->1.04 changes on the second news article down. There is no such thing as damage taken is converted to life, I would literally bet my life on it. It wouldn't make any sense, you get hit and it heals you? It's just some random anomaly on their site.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Overclock.net is freaking out today, another double post for no reason.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Not confused, on http://diablonut.incgamers.com, the affix is listed. it might be a miss type and they could mean that its damage is converted to life


The only things I can think that convert damage to life are life steal and life on hit. Life steal can only be found on weapons and mighty belts, life on hit can be on weapons, rings, amulets, and a couple set pieces I believe. The only thing I can think that would give life on vile wards and strong arm bracers is life regen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> That is a really outdated site, as they're talking about 1.03->1.04 changes on the second news article down. There is no such thing as damage taken is converted to life, I would literally bet my life on it. It wouldn't make any sense, you get hit and it heals you? It's just some random anomaly on their site.


It makes sense, but it would have to be pretty low numbers and only spawn on a single legendary, so you can't stack it. Especially if that legend sucks otherwise.

My guess is either a mistranslation, or the site is pulling from some pool of affixes in a file somewhere, not all of which are implemented.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It makes sense, but it would have to be pretty low numbers and only spawn on a single legendary, so you can't stack it. Especially if that legend sucks otherwise.
> My guess is either a mistranslation, or the site is pulling from some pool of affixes in a file somewhere, not all of which are implemented.


I suppose. The site is showing up to 12% for Strongarm bracers, it's probably an unimplemented modifier that was pulled from the game in beta or something.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Strongarm Bracers are the ones that knock you back yes?


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Strongarm Bracers are the ones that knock you back yes?


Yeah, Strongarm's have knockback on hit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Yeah, Strongarm's have knockback on hit.


I remember them... they did not work well with the CM build... LOL


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember them... they did not work well with the CM build... LOL


Don't work to well with barb either lol. Great for a DH though.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

I think they'll be fine on a monk. As FoT has a nock back on it and you get used to it. So for those (like my self) who use CW, the nock back will be fine.


----------



## DoomDash

I think I may have got one of the worst HF ring rolls:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think I may have got one of the worst HF ring rolls:


Wow is that it?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember them... they did not work well with the CM build... LOL


i tried it with a 40% knockback windforce and its hillarious


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i tried it with a 40% knockback windforce and its hillarious


How did you deal with the enemies being knocked out of your explosion range?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think I may have got one of the worst HF ring rolls:


That is really bad, haha. One question though, why even bother making Hellfire rings when you're 100 Paragon? Just going for that .0001% chance of a trifecta and have no intention of leveling any more characters?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How did you deal with the enemies being knocked out of your explosion range?


you dont do anything beside laugh your ass off at the stupidity of the combo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you dont do anything beside laugh your ass off at the stupidity of the combo


I see... LOL I could see that as being a pretty fun combo involving meteor, lightning armor, and wave however. When 107 drops, I will reinstall and try that.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I see... LOL I could see that as being a pretty fun combo involving meteor, lightning armor, and wave however. When 107 drops, I will reinstall and try that.


LOLL can't see myself having arcane power problems.. not enough high proc'ing abbilities to even sustain this troll build but ok i might as well try it out of boredome


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> That is really bad, haha. One question though, why even bother making Hellfire rings when you're 100 Paragon? Just going for that .0001% chance of a trifecta and have no intention of leveling any more characters?


Sure why not? I enjoy helping people do ubers, and there is a chance I can get an awesome ring ( small but still a chance ) for free. And I don't plan on leveling more characters







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Sure why not? I enjoy helping people do ubers, and there is a chance I can get an awesome ring ( small but still a chance ) for free. And I don't plan on leveling more characters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I never even got around to making one, though that roll makes me not want to even try. Is the fireball worth it?


----------



## We Gone

HellFire rings are so overrated.....Made 7 so far took 25+ uber runs on MP 4-10. The best was after an MP6 run worst after an MP10


----------



## Seanage

The fireball hits for like 20k and at inferno difficulty its not much to write home about. What makes it nice is the xp for leveling, and for some, the 160+ dex rolls + the chance at tri/quadfecta makes it worth it... especially if your farming acts for sellable gear/paragon anyway.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I never even got around to making one, though that roll makes me not want to even try. Is the fireball worth it?


It's only awesome when you run pre-inferno. The ring can be good, it's more likely than finding an actual good legend ring imo. I've made like 40 with very few good ones, but some people are luckier than me.


----------



## perfectblade

one thing that takes a lot of the fun out of d3 for me is that the hitboxes are so big-especially when the enemies are moving that targeting becomes too easy.

i wish that the game ways more about precisely aiming abilities and also that you could manually case aoe spells (instead of casting on a target).

it seems to be something that tf2 suffers from as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> one thing that takes a lot of the fun out of d3 for me is that the hitboxes are so big-especially when the enemies are moving that targeting becomes too easy.
> i wish that the game ways more about precisely aiming abilities and also that you could manually case aoe spells (instead of casting on a target).
> it seems to be something that tf2 suffers from as well.


I don't think that will work with D3 being server side. Big hitboxes IMHO are to compensate for people with subpar ping and latency issues. Think about how hard it is to dodge in this game already. Things that appear to be an inch away from you on screen still hit you. If the enemies had tighter hitboxes, I am sure there would be a ton of missed "skill shots" and much more raging. They already neutered Inferno's difficulty to a shadow of what it once was, because people found the game too hard somehow. I could only imagine the raging if people had to go through trying to kill the wasps in Act 2 pre 103 with smaller hitboxes. Might be funny actually.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They already neutered Inferno's difficulty to a shadow of what it once was, because people found the game too hard somehow. I could only imagine the raging if people had to go through trying to kill the wasps in Act 2 pre 103 with smaller hitboxes. Might be funny actually.


I remember the first time I went to act2inferno.... that was no place for a PetDoctor to be







The little acid bees would be shot right through all your pets melting them instantly and leaving you quite alone in one barrage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I remember the first time I went to act2inferno.... that was no place for a PetDoctor to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little acid bees would be shot right through all your pets melting them instantly and leaving you quite alone in one barrage.


Act 2 taught anyone who didn't already know, the definition of "turn and burn." It wasn't too bad until you had Illusionist, Vortex, Shielding, or Frozen. Then it was just like "Umm... I am going to stay away until you come back to me!"


----------



## DoomDash

Tempted to just sell all my gear. I'm pretty sure I could clear $500, but IDK if I could ever convince myself to actually go through with it. It's not that I don't enjoy the game, its just time consuming as all hell to get upgrades now, and I got a huge huge back log of games.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Tempted to just sell all my gear. I'm pretty sure I could clear $500, but IDK if I could ever convince myself to actually go through with it. It's not that I don't enjoy the game, its just time consuming as all hell to get upgrades now, and I got a huge huge back log of games.


Could always sell and start off with a junk gear set so you can rekindle the joy of finding upgrades.


----------



## Crazy9000

At around $500 I would say sell for sure







. Make sure to put it into paypal not blizzard balance, unless you want to end up buying every game they make for the next 15 years







.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Act 2 taught anyone who didn't already know, the definition of "turn and burn." It wasn't too bad until you had Illusionist, Vortex, Shielding, or Frozen. Then it was just like "Umm... I am going to stay away until you come back to me!"


Oh the teleporting fast vortex molten invulnerable with rage timers were the worst. I can remember strings of 8-9 deaths in a row from a single super pack. We were all far less geared up back then as well. Talk about frustrating.


----------



## Fr0sty

tried a hota barb build.. and its freaking amazingly fun.. the sad part is my barb doesnt have the best gears

my version of the hota barb runs birthright rune on hota

grim harvest on treatning shout

and of course sprint marathon to help keep the uptime on wrath as high as possible since its my only ias boost


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Act 2 taught anyone who didn't already know, the definition of "turn and burn." It wasn't too bad until you had Illusionist, Vortex, Shielding, or Frozen. Then it was just like "Umm... I am going to stay away until you come back to me!"


No kidding. I remember running with 1100 resist all, 8+k armor... about 35k HP and STILL having issues with some packs. Was a fun though. The ONLY thing I griped about were enrage timers, since you needed so much **** armor/resist, dps suffered... so I would rage whenenver the timer would be up on those hard packs. If they just get rid of enrage only, the game would have been fine IMO. (obviously the class buffs like WD pets etc... still needed to happen, but im talking about changes to monster health/dmg only.)

Specially now when it is common for people to push 100k unbuffed... back then that was a god send if you found someone with over 100k dps that still had a bit of survivability.


----------



## Seanage

I'm with you Doom, 200k unbuffed monk and I got 400m and STILL can't find an upgrade that would sacrifice other stats to get more dps. it was fun gearing out a wizard with 100m and being able to clear mp10 ubers. half tempted to sell the gear as I've recently started playing LoL and it seems to be enjoyable atm.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I'm with you Doom, 200k unbuffed monk and I got 400m and STILL can't find an upgrade that would sacrifice other stats to get more dps. it was fun gearing out a wizard with 100m and being able to clear mp10 ubers. half tempted to sell the gear as I've recently started playing LoL and it seems to be enjoyable atm.


Why LoL why! Drop it and pick up Dota on steam. Its a much better game then LoL all around, a bit harder and less "noob" friendly, but better all around. You could also go with HoN(hero's of newearth), its not as good as dota, but it's still better than LoL.

But lets not de-rail the threade with more of that ^.

My question is why do you NEED more dps if your survivability is fine and you do 200k unbuffed? Thats the equivalent of fixing something that ain't broke.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wasps wouldn't have been so bad if people didn't keep chasing after them. I just cringe when I see someone chasing right behind a wasp, knowing that it's going to turn around at any time and fire off babies. It's like watching a trainwreck about to happen. It was like "Come on! At least move in diagonals so you only get hit by 1 at the most!"


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Why LoL why! Drop it and pick up Dota on steam. Its a much better game then LoL all around, a bit harder and less "noob" friendly, but better all around. You could also go with HoN(hero's of newearth), its not as good as dota, but it's still better than LoL.
> But lets not de-rail the threade with more of that ^.
> My question is why do you NEED more dps if your survivability is fine and you do 200k unbuffed? Thats the equivalent of fixing something that ain't broke.


Why MOBA's why!? Drop those and pick up Starcraft II. It's a much better game than all MOBA's all around, a lot harder, and less noob friendly.

and I'm a dps addict. I can never have enough DPS.


----------



## jbobb

Anyone else besides me not getting very many legendary drops recently. I used to be able to get at least one every run I did. Now I can go 5 Act 3 farm runs without getting one at all. In the last week I have found about 4 legendaries and three of them were all the same spirit stone (Tzo Krin's Gaze). Doesn't seem like random has been very random for me lately.

Although I did find my first tri-fecta gloves...

31 strength
153 Intel
36 Vitality
60 Cold res
6% IAS
34% CD
8% CC

It was actaully an upgrade for me, which is really hard to come by now days.


----------



## DoomDash

Don't feel bad I don't find nearly as many as I used to per run either.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Anyone else besides me not getting very many legendary drops recently. I used to be able to get at least one every run I did. Now I can go 5 Act 3 farm runs without getting one at all. In the last week I have found about 4 legendaries and three of them were all the same spirit stone (Tzo Krin's Gaze). Doesn't seem like random has been very random for me lately.
> Although I did find my first tri-fecta gloves...
> 31 strength
> 153 Intel
> 36 Vitality
> 60 Cold res
> 6% IAS
> 34% CD
> 8% CC
> It was actaully an upgrade for me, which is really hard to come by now days.


yep. decided to mopve up to mp2 tempest rush speed runs... in 5-6 runs everyday... onlye averaged 1 legend. last night in 5 runs on mp2 ZERO legends... then i decided to go back to mp0 for whatever reason... set weapon on first run. then i quit for the night.

But before that it seems legends have been scarce. once I hit perfect MF i am going to run some tests on diff mp levels vs legends per run (per monsters killed)

am also going to run tests over a span of time. ie weekends/weekdays and number of player online vs amount of legends. My hypothesis ("conspiracy theory" as you folks like referring to it) is that the more players online, more players use AH, more legends found, more legends on AH = less legend drops for single players.

I am going to test this as well as legends per mp lvl per number of monsters killed. NOT legends per hour.


----------



## WBaS

Since there seems to be a few good monks in here, I was hoping for some advice. I've been using TR build for XP and am looking for upgrades. Right now gold is sitting at around 8m. Do you see anything that I could upgrade or will my next upgrade be considerably more expensive?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bartlewe-1325/hero/1312684


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Since there seems to be a few good monks in here, I was hoping for some advice. I've been using TR build for XP and am looking for upgrades. Right now gold is sitting at around 8m. Do you see anything that I could upgrade or will my next upgrade be considerably more expensive?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bartlewe-1325/hero/1312684


I can't see much of anything that would be an upgrade for you for only 8 mil. Some better boots maybe not sure if ice climbers can be had for that cheap yet. But you could get some nat's bloody footprints, though I'm not sure if that would help much for a tempest rush build..


----------



## JadedFloridian

Getting tons of legendaries recently, just this morning found a Skorn, Echoing Fury, and Mempo all in one run, all 3 were totally crap rolls though (all Intel argh!). C'est la vie.

Going to hit 90 Paragon tonight, looking forward to that!


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Intel mempo? Im interested!

add me up midgetfreak#1298


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Intel mempo? Im interested!
> add me up midgetfreak#1298


Same here. Flawlez#1220


----------



## JadedFloridian

Oh sorry guys, already sold for 900k. Mine had melee damage so it went for a little more than base price, when I looked Intel Mempos were going for like 600k.


----------



## kremtok

So I have a bit of a conundrum. My Demon Hunter is finally above 100k DPS, but as you can see, I sacrificed a lot of life to get there. With a good party I can hold my own and stay alive, but I can't solo consistently on anything higher than mp0.

The only thing that I have that's really worth anything is my gloves. Stats:

+100 Strength
+160 Dexterity
+6% Attack Speed
+29% Critical Damage
+5.5% Critical Chance

Should I sell them and use the profits to gear her up a bit more for all-around utility? Are they worth enough that I can upgrade some of her other gear for life and resists without losing too much DPS? I've got some other decent gloves to fall back on, but none anywhere near as good as these.


----------



## perfectblade

it it true that ias now only works on weapons?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Double post whoops!


----------



## JadedFloridian

I can't view your profile at work, but I'd definitely say sell the gloves and use that money survivability. And no, IAS works on other slots than weapons.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> I can't view your profile at work, but I'd definitely say sell the gloves and use that money survivability. And no, IAS works on other slots than weapons.


i'm not asking about the gloves specifically, just wondering.

i've seen a lot of posts claiming they changed it so only ias on weapons still had an effect awhile ago


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So I have a bit of a conundrum. My Demon Hunter is finally above 100k DPS, but as you can see, I sacrificed a lot of life to get there. With a good party I can hold my own and stay alive, but I can't solo consistently on anything higher than mp0.
> The only thing that I have that's really worth anything is my gloves. Stats:
> +100 Strength
> +160 Dexterity
> +6% Attack Speed
> +29% Critical Damage
> +5.5% Critical Chance
> Should I sell them and use the profits to gear her up a bit more for all-around utility? Are they worth enough that I can upgrade some of her other gear for life and resists without losing too much DPS? I've got some other decent gloves to fall back on, but none anywhere near as good as these.


sorry but your gloves arent worth much

just farm more gold until you can gain some more protection

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> it it true that ias now only works on weapons?


ias boost your weapons base attack per second.. and its always been like that


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sorry but your gloves arent worth much
> just farm more gold until you can gain some more protection


Let me frame this for you: I've got 3m in cash, the most expensive item I've ever bought is 4m, and the most expensive item I've ever sold is 5m.

So when you say 'not worth much,' what do you mean?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Let me frame this for you: I've got 3m in cash, the most expensive item I've ever bought is 4m, and the most expensive item I've ever sold is 5m.
> So when you say 'not worth much,' what do you mean?


crit chance and ias is too low and the dex too.. so i wouldnt even pay 1mil for that

they dont even have vit or anything to make them wanted ... you'd be better off just farming gold until you can have about 30mil or more to get yourself some upgrades.. and if mp0 inferno is hard with 18k hp then go to hell mp9 or 10 to farm gold more easily


----------



## JadedFloridian

Frosty is right. I thought it'd be worth more, I've found trifecta gloves once and sold them for 10 million overnight. I don't recall the exact stats but mine didn't even have a main stat on it, I guess I got really good rolls on the trifecta itself. Looking on the AH, the gloves are probably worth about 1.5 million, not enough to do anything significant with.

I'd suggest just swapping those emeralds for amethysts for now. DPS is all well and good, but if you can't survive, all the DPS in the world doesn't help you when you're face down. Work MP0 like that for a while, you'll eventually find something worthwhile or simply accrue enough from gold pickups to start upgrading. Since your life is +45%, any additions to your vitality are going to boost your health by quite a bit.


----------



## francesthemutes

How can I assess the AH value of an item? It seems like even though I pick up an item with great stats, ilvl of 63, etc. I can't sell it for SFA. I've been selling all of my items to merchants for their sell value rather than the possibility of millions on the AH. How can you tell what's worth putting on the AH and what you might as well just toss?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> How can I assess the AH value of an item? It seems like even though I pick up an item with great stats, ilvl of 63, etc. I can't sell it for SFA. I've been selling all of my items to merchants for their sell value rather than the possibility of millions on the AH. How can you tell what's worth putting on the AH and what you might as well just toss?


by actually looking at the auction house.. and dont just look at listed prices.. look at stuff that people are actually bidding on

this way you`ll know what people are willing to pay


----------



## evilferret

And remembering why I left D3.

Anybody looking for a buddy to play with? Usually play 7pm - whenever EST.

Slowly regearing. Can comfortably do Act 3 up to mp2. Sold all my good gear pre 1.0.3 and my old Act 1 gear feels overly tanky. Still on the low end DPS wise.

Back to stalking the AH. Might want to regear my other chars.

Anybody running the TR build and can comment how much gear they need to do upper MP's?

Weird, as soon as I came back I got 6 legendaries a few of them usable and when I'm trying to farm nada.


----------



## kremtok

After a week or so of no legendary drops, today I got Strongarm Bracers, Wizardspike, a fantastic Thing of the Deep, and the worst roll ever for Zuni's boots. Pretty good considering I couldn't log in most of the day and got kicked out just a short while ago.

I also swapped out my trifecta gloves for something with a bit more vitality. I'm sitting at about 22k life right now, altogether a bit better off than I was, and still with 98k DPS.


----------



## evilferret

What MP and act are you running kremtok?

Need to decide if I want to just do low MP farming and do a TR build or just keep going in higher MP.

Really need to raise my DPS. My left finger is getting tired.


----------



## DoomDash

servers seem really screwed up today.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> And remembering why I left D3.
> Anybody looking for a buddy to play with? Usually play 7pm - whenever EST.
> Slowly regearing. Can comfortably do Act 3 up to mp2. Sold all my good gear pre 1.0.3 and my old Act 1 gear feels overly tanky. Still on the low end DPS wise.
> .


What's your battle tag?


----------



## Fr0sty

servers are going down for maintenance

gg blizz


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> What MP and act are you running kremtok?
> Need to decide if I want to just do low MP farming and do a TR build or just keep going in higher MP.
> Really need to raise my DPS. My left finger is getting tired.


Found the first two items on MP7 uber runs, the third on MP0 Act III, and the last on MP3 Act III.


----------



## evilferret

Hey Flawlez, sent a PM with my battletag.

Anybody else looking for a buddy just PM me or I'll PM my battletag.

I think I'm having more fun on the AH.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> servers are going down for maintenance
> gg blizz


And the servers need it. For 2 days I had 65 million gold being held hostage by the AH by an item I was bidding on glitching 3 hours before it expired. I had to open a ticket for the CM's to force end the expiration and clear it so that it would refund my gold.

Here I am winning the expired auction:



Here I am winning that same auction with a current bid of 65m, and the bid being 0 with 3hrs left:



When doing searches now, I'm seeing tons of items that look like they've all glitched like that with 0's for bids in the middle of the auction.


----------



## DoomDash

How do you have so much damn gold lol.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How do you have so much damn gold lol.


Sold an item for 400m profit, then dumped other items to use the 400m to upgrade. Some guy sold me a mempo worth 600-650 for 400...if you find the right sellers, its easy to flip.


----------



## Seanage

if by TR you mean tempest rush build.. there isn't gear out that is good enough for high MP farming for TR. TR is for farming mp0 and MAYBE mp1. (you want the highest damage, DEX, CC, CD, and spirit regen possible)


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Hopefully I'll have a 3rd inferno machine later tonight ( have 2 now) and was looking to see if any one wanted to do them with me, or if some willing soul would carry my poor ass on say mp5 or 7 for better chance at the crafting pieces.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> if by TR you mean tempest rush build.. there isn't gear out that is good enough for high MP farming for TR. TR is for farming mp0 and MAYBE mp1. (you want the highest damage, DEX, CC, CD, and spirit regen possible)


tempest rush only works if you have more spirit regen then attack speed

otherwise you run out of spirit too fast.. so having a slow but hard hitting 2hander is much better in that sense


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> if by TR you mean tempest rush build.. there isn't gear out that is good enough for high MP farming for TR. TR is for farming mp0 and MAYBE mp1. (you want the highest damage, DEX, CC, CD, and spirit regen possible)


This isn't entirely true. You can use TR to farm up to around mp4-5 easily. At this point, its less about a constant TR and just about using it to move very quickly from large mob to large mob, then FoT/thunderclapping them to death with super high CC/CD quickly while getting your spirit back up, then TRing to the next pack.

Basically, you will use some diff passives/skills whatever so your spirit will still regen nicely, but not enough to have an infinite TR.

Also, with just a plain infinite TR build like you are speaking of, I can do up to mp2 just fine. BUT, loot is better at mp0 for me for some ridiculous unknown reason... and unless you have some high CD/CC on top of your 100+k dps, then mobs will only insta gib on mp0 with TR.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a 3rd inferno machine later tonight ( have 2 now) and was looking to see if any one wanted to do them with me, or if some willing soul would carry my poor ass on say mp5 or 7 for better chance at the crafting pieces.


I'm good with doing MP5 for sure probably MP7. Do I have you on my friends list? If not pm me your battle tag.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This isn't entirely true. You can use TR to farm up to around mp4-5 easily. At this point, its less about a constant TR and just about using it to move very quickly from large mob to large mob, then FoT/thunderclapping them to death with super high CC/CD quickly while getting your spirit back up, then TRing to the next pack.
> Basically, you will use some diff passives/skills whatever so your spirit will still regen nicely, but not enough to have an infinite TR.
> Also, with just a plain infinite TR build like you are speaking of, I can do up to mp2 just fine. BUT, loot is better at mp0 for me for some ridiculous unknown reason... and unless you have some high CD/CC on top of your 100+k dps, then mobs will only insta gib on mp0 with TR.


@Likethegun, I was refering to the Infinite TR build which I'm assuming he was wanting to hear about. Otherwise your just using tempest rush as you previously mentioned, which is what I do when farming.

I've been tempted to try the gear swapping sweeping winds stuff, but just waiting to see if I can grab a cheap Sledge Fist with IAS on it.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

will do once I get home (@ work still)


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> will do once I get home (@ work still)


I'm at work too but should be good play between 5:00PM to 6:00PM CST and maybe again later on.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Your about ~3 hours behind me, which is fine I should have a 3, maybe 4th machine in that amount of time.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Likethegun, I was refering to the Infinite TR build which I'm assuming he was wanting to hear about. Otherwise your just using tempest rush as you previously mentioned, which is what I do when farming.
> I've been tempted to try the gear swapping sweeping winds stuff, but just waiting to see if I can grab a cheap Sledge Fist with IAS on it.


Yeah it works pretty good (the gear swap) but only if you use a macro... which id rather not risk being flagged for just because... i used it for a long time... but really not work it. i like farming the lower mp lvls now anyway... cause unless you get spirit regen on helm and both 1 handers... then you have to gear swap back to your 2 hander before using TR to get to another pack if you want to spam TR. I dunno, i think having super high black dmg 1 hander (my echoing fury is like 1200+ dps) on main hand works just fine with sweeping wind. The damage difference doesnt really go up THAT much. specially with cyclones because you can stack more crit dmg on your two 1 handers anyway.

Obviously your monk is better than mine... lol so I dunno your experience, but please share! It works great if you aren't using TR tho I suppose for just slow farming higher mps...


----------



## jbobb

Any Monks out there know if these would be worth something. I know there is no crit damage on them or socket, but very high Dex and good amount of LoH/LS and half decent damage. Could't really find anything comparable on the AH.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Any Monks out there know if these would be worth something. I know there is no crit damage on them or socket, but very high Dex and good amount of LoH/LS and half decent damage. Could't really find anything comparable on the AH.


i'd give it to the npc so he could give me 3601 gold


----------



## francesthemutes

I'll give you 3602 gold for it! I could use it...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah it works pretty good (the gear swap) but only if you use a macro... which id rather not risk being flagged for just because... i used it for a long time... but really not work it. i like farming the lower mp lvls now anyway... cause unless you get spirit regen on helm and both 1 handers... then you have to gear swap back to your 2 hander before using TR to get to another pack if you want to spam TR. I dunno, i think having super high black dmg 1 hander (my echoing fury is like 1200+ dps) on main hand works just fine with sweeping wind. The damage difference doesnt really go up THAT much. specially with cyclones because you can stack more crit dmg on your two 1 handers anyway.
> Obviously your monk is better than mine... lol so I dunno your experience, but please share! It works great if you aren't using TR tho I suppose for just slow farming higher mps...


he meant weapon swapping for sweeping wind

dunno alot on that subject but its deffinatly interesting


----------



## Phaelynar

Sweeping wind takes a snapshot of the DPs/stats of the weapon you are holding. So if you use no ll, and use a skorn with 6% to put up sweeping wind, it always adds that ll even if you refresh sweeping winds with your normal weapons. Also makes the tornados way more powerful than they should be.

You need 4pc innas to do it as you only need 5 spirit to keep refreshing it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Sweeping wind takes a snapshot of the DPs/stats of the weapon you are holding. So if you use no ll, and use a skorn with 6% to put up sweeping wind, it always adds that ll even if you refresh sweeping winds with your normal weapons. Also makes the tornados way more powerful than they should be.
> You need 4pc innas to do it as you only need 5 spirit to keep refreshing it.


i wouldnt rely on the sweeping wind reduction from the inna's set... i'd use quickning on fist of thunder and regen my spirit that way


----------



## Seanage

@Likethegun
thanks for the advice, I think I'm going to try using the low level legendary "Sledge Fist" with +%IAS and a shield with CD/survivability stats. I'm picking Sledge Fist due to it's high stun proc and EF like +APS stats.. with an IAS mod on it the base APS is around 1.61+ (for a single weapon base, thats pretty sweet) Now I need to find the slowest but highest dps 2hander I can find, preferabily with high dex, CD, LS and a socket. Which sounds like too many afflix to have a super high damage roll through multiple afflix.

I'll let you know how it goes. The 2hander may take a little bit to find though. My goal is to just wreck mp10 with damage and high survivability. I know it will still be slow, but if I can do that, then key farming/machine runs will be cake. Though with no news about patches or upcoming changes, I'm definitely losing interest in the game fairly quickly which kinda sucks cause I'm at P97.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Likethegun
> thanks for the advice, I think I'm going to try using the low level legendary "Sledge Fist" with +%IAS and a shield with CD/survivability stats. I'm picking Sledge Fist due to it's high stun proc and EF like +APS stats.. with an IAS mod on it the base APS is around 1.61+ (for a single weapon base, thats pretty sweet) Now I need to find the slowest but highest dps 2hander I can find, preferabily with high dex, CD, LS and a socket. Which sounds like too many afflix to have a super high damage roll through multiple afflix.
> I'll let you know how it goes. The 2hander may take a little bit to find though. My goal is to just wreck mp10 with damage and high survivability. I know it will still be slow, but if I can do that, then key farming/machine runs will be cake. Though with no news about patches or upcoming changes, I'm definitely losing interest in the game fairly quickly which kinda sucks cause I'm at P97.


Theres to be a patch soon, prob with in the next week. Was on the mmo-champions.com main page ( a link but still there).

So I'm wondering how well MoC:OVeraw + CW:BW + Exploding Palm: Flesh Is week can do in higher mps. I know on 0-2 the increase is very subtle.

I'm currently tring to get some Shen'long weapons (hand + relentless assualt) only "issue" with them is no LS, only LoH and LpSS


----------



## Seanage

Yea, that does kinda suck about the shenlong set. I never really saw interest in the shenlong set tbo, they can get pretty pricey real quick and like you said, and without LS on them, it really kinda hurts. I have an EF just due to the pure paper damage it shows, I can't use Exploding palm cause the mobs usually run away and explode solo and I can't take advantage of the effects on that skill with my gear, though i would be able to if I switched to that sweeping wind/palm build.


----------



## computerparts

As for the sweeping wind snapshotting There's a video out there of a monk that makes mp10 look like mp2. It's pretty unbelievable, but you have to have godly gear for the snapshot. Also as was mentioned earlier you would need a macro and a full inna's set will make it far easier to maintain sweeping wind. There's speculation that it's going to be fixed in the next patch. We'll have to wait and see..


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Yea, that does kinda suck about the shenlong set. I never really saw interest in the shenlong set tbo, they can get pretty pricey real quick and like you said, and without LS on them, it really kinda hurts. I have an EF just due to the pure paper damage it shows, I can't use Exploding palm cause the mobs usually run away and explode solo and I can't take advantage of the effects on that skill with my gear, though i would be able to if I switched to that sweeping wind/palm build.


I dual box monks atm, one with fire the other is a standard monk build. its TONE of fun to watch on xp runs (mp0-2). Hit the first mob with double palms while fire sw/cyclone sw builds to 3 stack, and just watch the explosions. Its one of the most gratifying things to watch. Other than that, I picked up Palm specifically for the running ass hats... god I hate demons that run away from a player... their ******* demons what they scared off?

The only thing I really wish they'd fix is the Rune for our mantra's affecting other players, like backlash, with out having to specifically say so. The ones that do are very few in number, and even fewer in use.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i wouldnt rely on the sweeping wind reduction from the inna's set... i'd use quickning on fist of thunder and regen my spirit that way


Unless you want to use Master of the Wind rune, Inna's set bonus is almost necessary to run any other rune.

Refreshing SS, keeps the snapshot in place instead of replacing it so less item swapping.

Been playing around with Master of the Wind + snapshots and it works okay. Need to spend some time finding more items to stack the snapshots.


----------



## Seanage

I would say I have pretty decent gear (205k unbuffed). I don't think the Inna's set is needed, sure it costs cheaper to cast sweeping winds, but with as much APS as I have, I'll be sitting at max spirit anyway, I'll probably skip having tempest rush and just use flash for higher snapshots. Remember I'm planning on doing high MP so I should be able to keep sweeping winds up if I just kite whites from pack to pack inbetween packs in dense areas to avoid SW from dropping off.

At this point I'm about out of fun things to try in the game, and with 500m sitting there decaying its either cash that out or spend a little on a little fun play spec.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> As for the sweeping wind snapshotting There's a video out there of a monk that makes mp10 look like mp2. It's pretty unbelievable, but you have to have godly gear for the snapshot. Also as was mentioned earlier you would need a macro and a full inna's set will make it far easier to maintain sweeping wind. There's speculation that it's going to be fixed in the next patch. We'll have to wait and see..


wow




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Unless you want to use Master of the Wind rune, Inna's set bonus is almost necessary to run any other rune.
> Refreshing SS, keeps the snapshot in place instead of replacing it so less item swapping.
> Been playing around with Master of the Wind + snapshots and it works okay. Need to spend some time finding more items to stack the snapshots.


for a snapshot build then yes.. full inna's set deffinatly is the only way to go

and i have one question regarding the snapshot process if you could help

does it take sheet dps even if you are buffed by ias and other party buffs ?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Likethegun
> thanks for the advice, I think I'm going to try using the low level legendary "Sledge Fist" with +%IAS and a shield with CD/survivability stats. I'm picking Sledge Fist due to it's high stun proc and EF like +APS stats.. with an IAS mod on it the base APS is around 1.61+ (for a single weapon base, thats pretty sweet) Now I need to find the slowest but highest dps 2hander I can find, preferabily with high dex, CD, LS and a socket. Which sounds like too many afflix to have a super high damage roll through multiple afflix.
> I'll let you know how it goes. The 2hander may take a little bit to find though. My goal is to just wreck mp10 with damage and high survivability. I know it will still be slow, but if I can do that, then key farming/machine runs will be cake. Though with no news about patches or upcoming changes, I'm definitely losing interest in the game fairly quickly which kinda sucks cause I'm at P97.


good stuff. yeah i think they have been talking about nerfs or "fixing" sweeping wind for sometime... so let me know how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> he meant weapon swapping for sweeping wind
> dunno alot on that subject but its deffinatly interesting


I know. I meant for the 2hander swap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Sweeping wind takes a snapshot of the DPs/stats of the weapon you are holding. So if you use no ll, and use a skorn with 6% to put up sweeping wind, it always adds that ll even if you refresh sweeping winds with your normal weapons. Also makes the tornados way more powerful than they should be.
> You need 4pc innas to do it as you only need 5 spirit to keep refreshing it.


Where did you find out that SW considers life leech and all that? it only snapshots the black damage.


----------



## StaticFX

wait.. macro item swap?.... ban him!!! lol

and i dont see how that looks like mp2... lol but very impressive anyway!!


----------



## perfectblade

the hitboxes are still driving me nuts for this game. why do they have to be so large that i can't say, vault behind a boss, because i keep clicking on his giant hitbox. or i have trouble clicking a specific enemy when several come running at me quicky-in screenshots it has been shown that moving units get substantially larger hitboxes. presumbably to be easy to hit but also making specific targeting really annoying.

on a related note, it would be cool if weapon length made a difference in the game. but with hitboxes like this, it probably would be meaningless in a way. but it could add so much depth to melee classes


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> wait.. macro item swap?.... ban him!!! lol


Would love a macro for swapping off-hand source for storm shield on RD packs.

Who here is dropping their tax returns on some gold?


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I would say I have pretty decent gear (205k unbuffed). I don't think the Inna's set is needed, sure it costs cheaper to cast sweeping winds, but with as much APS as I have, I'll be sitting at max spirit anyway, I'll probably skip having tempest rush and just use flash for higher snapshots. Remember I'm planning on doing high MP so I should be able to keep sweeping winds up if I just kite whites from pack to pack inbetween packs in dense areas to avoid SW from dropping off.
> At this point I'm about out of fun things to try in the game, and with 500m sitting there decaying its either cash that out or spend a little on a little fun play spec.


SW takes lifesteal.

But than you're not using the snapshot mechanic. I guess if you got BiS for most items snapshotting won't help too much.

Whole point of snapshotting is using items that maximizes offense (helps poorer monks, since we can just look for offense gear and don't care about defensive enchants. Equipment without Resistance is relatively cheap).

Snapshot for end game monks seems more for lols (look for videos of monks using snapshot killing Azmo with hamburgers or other silly weapons).

If you got the money and gear maybe a snapshot build might work for you but knowing Blizz it'll probably get "fixed" eventually.

SS takes lifesteal into consideration and sheet DPS, CD + bonus skill/monster damage. APS + CC is applied dynamically so basically max out the stats that are static than put on high APS/CC gear and your SS damage will increase by a lot.

Currently trying to pick up a sledgefist so I can try stun locking.

I really need to farm/lvl faster. Spending more times testing proc rates and mechanics.

Why not cash out and if you still want to play D3 start from scratch? I cashed out and having a blast after coming back. Every drop feels exciting since I only left the stuff I couldn't sell on my chars (and I think rolls were much worse earlier).


----------



## Phaelynar

Well, one of the monks I run mp10 ubers with only runs 500 loh and the skorn swap and he said it did. I may be wrong.

Gotta find some not overpriced str and vit innas temp and get a new gem. Will hit 225k with just passives on the barb.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wow
> 
> 
> 
> for a snapshot build then yes.. full inna's set deffinatly is the only way to go
> and i have one question regarding the snapshot process if you could help
> does it take sheet dps even if you are buffed by ias and other party buffs ?


Are you using BF?

AS is dynamic for SW so damage will increase/decrease as your attack spd changes.

Ideally you should go no IAS, max damage/bonuses than go to max IAS you can for the biggest boost but it gets tricky when you start considering BF.

BF has it's own snapshot and it takes your APS when cast into consideration so min/maxing both been a pain for me.

Need to farm some gold tonight, need to get me some more cheapo legendaries to mess around with.


----------



## blazed_1

Any chance this is worth anything? Didn't see any listed with that combination. Without the spirit regen or hundred fist damage it's not worth much so I'm guessing with both it's still not worth much lol. Figured I would check here first though since I know jack about monks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Are you using BF?
> AS is dynamic for SW so damage will increase/decrease as your attack spd changes.
> Ideally you should go no IAS, max damage/bonuses than go to max IAS you can for the biggest boost but it gets tricky when you start considering BF.
> BF has it's own snapshot and it takes your APS when cast into consideration so min/maxing both been a pain for me.
> Need to farm some gold tonight, need to get me some more cheapo legendaries to mess around with.


what is BF ?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what is BF ?


I guess blinding flash, but that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I guess blinding flash, but that doesn't make any sense.


maybe he asked because of the video i posted,but that wasnt my monk.. far from that,it was simply a video showing what uber monks do in mp10 when they swap gears to buff their sweeping winds since someone mentioned that earlier on in the thread


----------



## Seanage

Well the gear swap thing is out of the question now. Spent a good chunk of my gold on my new main hand (the yellow sword)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SeanK-1374/hero/7422789

Sad thing is, I've spent 1b gold on just my weapons







. Did bump me 50 places up for Top DPS for America Monks though







(at the time of writing this my monk is #153)


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe he asked because of the video i posted,but that wasnt my monk.. far from that,it was simply a video showing what uber monks do in mp10 when they swap gears to buff their sweeping winds since someone mentioned that earlier on in the thread


Blinding flash has a rune to increase damage for a short window. Could be used to get a crazy high buffed damage for sweeping winds snapshot.

@Blazed, kinda mixed feelings about that item, it has a lot of good rolls, but no resistance. it may appeal to some monks, but can't say it would be a godly item or anything of that sort.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Blinding flash has a rune to increase damage for a short window. Could be used to get a crazy high buffed damage for sweeping winds snapshot.


The ability that causes Sanctified Ground also has a rune the will bring damage up to 10%


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> The ability that causes Sanctified Ground also has a rune the will bring damage up to 10%


Deadly Reach - Foresight would be a better dps ability to use if your talking about just grabbing abilities to max out damage. Foresight and the passive "combination strike" are a great way to get some easy dps mods to your gear, using fists of thunder as your primary attack.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Deadly Reach - Foresight would be a better dps ability to use if your talking about just grabbing abilities to max out damage. Foresight and the passive "combination strike" are a great way to get some easy dps mods to your gear, using fists of thunder as your primary attack.


Was just merely stating that BF isn't the only defensive we have that add % damage. Also, one could go SW+DR+BF+Heal:FiTL+IS (inner sanctuary:Frobbiden Palace) + mantra for max %damage to really pad the item switching.

Personaly, i'm not a fan of it. I'm also a person who tries to setup skill builds w/o elective mode in mind- though in all honest I think they should get rid of the divisions for abilities- no more : x, y , z = defenseive, a, b, c are "techniques" and move to something similar to the passive page setup, with "drop" down menu like options for the runes.


----------



## evilferret

BF usually has better bonus than 10% flat bonus from the Sanctuary. Also I don't believe Sanctuary stacks on SW.

Also Sanctuary is more of a defensive skills, we're using BF as an offensive skill (with utility).

Just made a cheapo snapshot build, do need to micromanage since I don't have a full Inna's but it's hilarious.

Sledgefist is the great! Elites just stand still the whole time!

Mantras don't snapshot, I'll test Sanctuary tonight.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Could I ask you guys to check my wizard out?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Gardakan-1803/hero/4081960

I'd like to know the ballpark for my next upgrade.. I know my wizard is far from, well anything really haha. I only have 6m gold so I'm wondering how much more gold I'd need before looking for a useful upgrade. I'm not using the ah that much, sold like 10 items or so.. after all those months it's still a pita for me to use it haha


----------



## Seanage

@Cyclonics, perhaps you should consider saving for the zunimas combo for the set that gives +130 int. The boots come with like +6% poison damage which should be a healthy upgrade for you. I sold my pair off my wizard for around 40m which had int/vit/+all resist.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> Could I ask you guys to check my wizard out?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Gardakan-1803/hero/4081960
> I'd like to know the ballpark for my next upgrade.. I know my wizard is far from, well anything really haha. I only have 6m gold so I'm wondering how much more gold I'd need before looking for a useful upgrade. I'm not using the ah that much, sold like 10 items or so.. after all those months it's still a pita for me to use it haha


Actually at 100K DPS as a CM Wiz your not too bad off. Your going to be hard pressed to find anything upgrade worthy near 6M.


----------



## Cyclonicks

So 40m for good boots? Hope I find good sellable gear haha







thanks for the head's up I'll look into zunimassa's trail and marrow I guess!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> Could I ask you guys to check my wizard out?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Gardakan-1803/hero/4081960
> I'd like to know the ballpark for my next upgrade.. I know my wizard is far from, well anything really haha. I only have 6m gold so I'm wondering how much more gold I'd need before looking for a useful upgrade. I'm not using the ah that much, sold like 10 items or so.. after all those months it's still a pita for me to use it haha


crit chance on your helm and bracers would help alot

and a bit more attack speed would too

attack speed makes all the difference in this build since the perma freeze breakpoint start at 2.75 ias so i'd aim for 2.8 or higher and then start to add crit dmg and what not

and i'd try to add a bit more resist over time too.. but for a starter cm its looking good for sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @Cyclonics, perhaps you should consider saving for the zunimas combo for the set that gives +130 int. The boots come with like +6% poison damage which should be a healthy upgrade for you. I sold my pair off my wizard for around 40m which had int/vit/+all resist.


the zuni boots arent the best at all unless he takes zuni boots with 70 or more all res and high vit and int.. wich cost alot

so instead i'd stick with high int ice climbers and maybe even add pickup radius to help not miss out on pile of golds while farming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Actually at 100K DPS as a CM Wiz your not too bad off. Your going to be hard pressed to find anything upgrade worthy near 6M.


sheet dps means nothing

it could either be all attack speed or massive ammount of int and high avg damage or loads of crit chance crit dmg combo..

but for certain build you need more of a certain stat to make it work properly and for cm its high crit chance and ias


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Are prices for Int Lacuni and Mempo still obnoxiously high (30+ M for decently rolled ones) or have prices dropped significantly already for them?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are prices for Int Lacuni and Mempo still obnoxiously high (30+ M for decently rolled ones) or have prices dropped significantly already for them?


Was looking last night for Dex ones... they are still ******edly over priced... 500m -> 1b for decent ones. 200m-500m for ones with a fairly crappy random roll but good "expected" affixs (CC/AR) - MEMPO's that is.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are prices for Int Lacuni and Mempo still obnoxiously high (30+ M for decently rolled ones) or have prices dropped significantly already for them?


mempo's with crit are always high

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Was looking last night for Dex ones... they are still ******edly over priced... 500m -> 1b for decent ones. 200m-500m for ones with a fairly crappy random roll but good "expected" affixs (CC/AR) - MEMPO's that is.


all resist is guaranteed on mempo's


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mempo's with crit are always high
> all resist is guaranteed on mempo's


but 80ar isn't... the 70-80 AR mempo bracket with High CC and a GOOD random roll are over priced.


----------



## evilferret

Legendaries with wanted high rolls cost an arm and a leg.

Are you guys trying to snipe auctions or just going by buy now prices?

I need to find a cheap sledge first with 40+ chance to stun. Picked up a 30 chance to stun for 20k, people seem to want millions for 40 chance to stun.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> but 80ar isn't... the 70-80 AR mempo bracket with High CC and a GOOD random roll are over priced.


That's almost BiS, BiS always costs a lot.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Legendaries with wanted high rolls cost an arm and a leg.
> Are you guys trying to snipe auctions or just going by buy now prices?
> I need to find a cheap sledge first with 40+ chance to stun. Picked up a 30 chance to stun for 20k, people seem to want millions for 40 chance to stun.


that was most of the buy now prices I saw.

80ar and 1.2 -> 2.8 CC and 100 life regen is not worth 200m... or the 80m bid it was placed at.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> that was most of the buy now prices I saw.
> 80ar and 1.2 -> 2.8 CC and 100 life regen is not worth 200m... or the 80m bid it was placed at.


Well guess I need to stalk the AH more.

Sidenote: Any monks who have a sever and can test something for me? Can you try a standard cyclone build + sever and see if the damage from the slain carries over to the rest of the cyclones hits. Was getting weird DPS spikes when trying Sever.

Off to try to find a cheap Schaffear's Hammer.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Legendaries with wanted high rolls cost an arm and a leg.
> Are you guys trying to snipe auctions or just going by buy now prices?
> I need to find a cheap sledge first with 40+ chance to stun. Picked up a 30 chance to stun for 20k, people seem to want millions for 40 chance to stun.


Unless the price is simply too good to pass on, I almost never buy out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless the price is simply too good to pass on, I almost never buy out.


Generally you only want to buyout if the auction was put up for a good price, which typically means it's been up for an hour or less. So I search for the stats I want, then sort by time with most recent auctions. If nothing good is there, reverse the sort and see if anything is good to snipe lol.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so what should my next upgrade be? thinking about trying to get a better lacuni with some CC but that is about all i can afford. i refuse to lower my attack speed since it puts me in a great breaking point right now.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CyanMcleod-1882/hero/13900391


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so what should my next upgrade be? thinking about trying to get a better lacuni with some CC but that is about all i can afford. i refuse to lower my attack speed since it puts me in a great breaking point right now.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CyanMcleod-1882/hero/13900391


I have somewhat similar gear as you and some nice crit lacuni's are the next thing I would like to grab. That and a crit mempo would be nice if I could ever make the gold to get one lol.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/blazed1-1216/hero/20340215


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> I have somewhat similar gear as you and some nice crit lacuni's are the next thing I would like to grab. That and a crit mempo would be nice if I could ever make the gold to get one lol.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/blazed1-1216/hero/20340215


you should up that attack speed, its crazy when you hit the 2.85 breaking point. so much dmg


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> you should up that attack speed, its crazy when you hit the 2.85 breaking point. so much dmg


I have thought about it but I would need 15 more IAS which would mean new ammy and ring. Seeing as I only have 35m I think I would have to give up at least the crit damage on those. I could go for an echoing fury but I really hate mobs running away from me.


----------



## cyanmcleod

put EF on your offhand and its not so bad since only WW can proc it and not the tornadoes


----------



## blazed_1

That's true, but how much would an EF cost that would be that much better then the dagger I have now? I know the DPS of offhand doesn't matter for tornadoes but my dagger does have a socket, 65 crit dmg, 2.7 LS, and 10% IAS (1.65 APS). And I only paid 3m for it.


----------



## DoomDash

I wouldn't recommend an EF for an offhand unless its godly, in which case it will be over priced. Not only do I hate EF's because of fear ( regardless if its not caused by nados ), but you can get much better yellows for much cheaper.

Looks like all of our barbs look similarly designed. Check out my offhand, not dagger speed but I'd say its pretty sick







.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

Nice thing is, I might switch my Butchers sickle to my offhand eventually.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend an EF for an offhand unless its godly, in which case it will be over priced. Not only do I hate EF's because of fear ( regardless if its not caused by nados ), but you can get much better yellows for much cheaper.
> 
> Looks like all of our barbs look similarly designed. Check out my offhand, not dagger speed but I'd say its pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993
> 
> Nice thing is, I might switch my Butchers sickle to my offhand eventually.


the reason you run EF is the +.21 to +.25 attack speed is added to both weapons and that is huge. i had to get mine with life steal and atk spd to stay alive and hit my next breaking point. if i didnt get it that way i would have much less damage.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> the reason you run EF is the +.21 to +.25 attack speed is added to both weapons and that is huge. i had to get mine with life steal and atk spd to stay alive and hit my next breaking point. if i didnt get it that way i would have much less damage.


Yeah, I now it is. I had one, but I got rid of it even though I lost 10k dps.... just hated it that much. However, I am willing to switch back when I find the near perfect one.... or can afford it ( after my perfect mempho ). That's when my Butchers will be my offhand.

I don't have any problems with atk speed or staying alive currently though.... unless I'm not hitting anything at all.


----------



## cyanmcleod

If you are WW then dps doesn't matte so just get it with the stats you want.


----------



## blazed_1

I can't say I would never get an EF but I would at least want a cold SOJ, and maybe even a Butcher's Sickle for more fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Looks like all of our barbs look similarly designed. Check out my offhand, not dagger speed but I'd say its pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is a sexy OH, even the name lol.


----------



## DoomDash

20% stun chance ( basically ) w/ sickle







.


----------



## AlphaStatus

I recently started playing again feel free to add me if you want to do key runs or ubers together.

Alphastatus#1448


----------



## Phaelynar

Yay, got my innas temperance.

https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Phaelynar-1830/hero/28436197

Guess I logged with battle rage up, but at 223k without it. 350k with wotb. No idea if I stack 5 frenzy stacks on top of that.


----------



## likethegun

So, my fam has been sick the past week or so... **** virus that has been goin around got to my 1 year old and then to my 3 yr old and it spiraled down to the wifey and me so haven't been able to play much lately.

Anyway, the sledgefist talk had me interested so I tried it out. picked up one for 5 mil with like 48% stun and +.17 attacks per second. I have like 3.08 attacks per second on one hand and 2.8something on my other hand. Is usually higher when i take off my innas gear, but WOW its fun. the echoing fury fear proc is not even noticeable and monsters just stay stunned. Def where its gonna be at for dueling







I'm going to work at a build for it. Only thing that sucks is max dps is like 180 lol the one I got with perfect attacks per second and high stun chance, as previously mentioned, go for stupid millions like 10+ for a 160 dps weapon...







but I managed to find one with ~170+ dps with the mentioned stats.

Anyway, obviously it brings sheet dps down A LOT even over a garbage weapon... but when crap is stunned in place its not noticeable. Now just going to start testing procs on it and see the best way for AoE effect. If anyone already has info on this hit me up.

And I love how this thread has FINALLY paid decent concern for monks lately!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

I agree with you, when looking at other class's (cept WD) monk feels like its the bastard child.

Also, just out of curiosity, any one else get terrible lag spikes first time loading into an act?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally hopped back on the game (long story as to why but you guys aren't interested). Is MP1/2 Alk runs still the sweet spot?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Yay, got my innas temperance.
> 
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Phaelynar-1830/hero/28436197
> 
> Guess I logged with battle rage up, but at 223k without it. 350k with wotb. No idea if I stack 5 frenzy stacks on top of that.


I still got you beat on DPS but damn I want your helm!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I agree with you, when looking at other class's (cept WD) monk feels like its the bastard child.
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, any one else get terrible lag spikes first time loading into an act?


wd arent the bastard child of d3

they just need more class specific stats to make em shine but once you make em shine they deffinatly feel great

i have a specific bear spamming build for higher mp's and its deffinatly efficient in terms of dps

and the average dmg on my offhand sucks.. but it was a test build to know if stacking those stats made a difference and it does big time.. now if i can manage to find a better zuni mojo with crit chance max mana and high average dmg above 450 i'll be set for higher mp's then i'll just need to find the other pieces wich are way easier to find


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I agree with you, when looking at other class's (cept WD) monk feels like its the bastard child.
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, any one else get terrible lag spikes first time loading into an act?


im so annoyed with the monk. in the class description it says it has loads of mobility. i really wanted to play it as a fast paced dex dps class, but it seems like they designed it basically as a paladin. and paladin is pretty much the most boring class in every blizz game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone down for a quick run before I hop back on BLands2?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> im so annoyed with the monk. in the class description it says it has loads of mobility. i really wanted to play it as a fast paced dex dps class, but it seems like they designed it basically as a paladin. and paladin is pretty much the most boring class in every blizz game


I agree. I was pretty pissed off as well, the skills themselves haev plenty of mobility... such as the teleport punches or whatever... but it pisses me off that there needs to be an enemy to target. I think if dashing strike worked like vault, meaning you can use it without a target, then itd be SICK!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree. I was pretty pissed off as well, the skills themselves haev plenty of mobility... such as the teleport punches or whatever... but it pisses me off that there needs to be an enemy to target. I think if dashing strike worked like vault, meaning you can use it without a target, then itd be SICK!


Thats Something I'd like to see. How about Monk Passive's compared to other class's. DH's getting a free 100% crit if they haven't attacked in x amount of time, or all the damage increasing ones from Barb. Just 2 examples I can name of the top of my head. What does monk have? we get 1 passive that requires the use of to Spirit generators (unkown if the matra ever worked and the SW's when runed might no longer work) to use or dodge bassed on 30% of our crit chance.

In respect to the dodge aspec... if you have Good enough Loh/LS/LpSS as a fire monk, then I can see stacking the 15% dodge when dual weilding and the 30% of crit converted to dodge being good, problem is dodge is subject to diminishing returns.

Monk Passives VS Barbarians VS Demon Hunter

All 3 from diablo wiki if you use the links. Chose only to highlight Barb (only other melee) and DH (Only other dex user). In Comparison DH and Barb Passive seem a little more well rounded around passive damage increases with survivability. While monk's is majorly focused on defenseive, with 0 passive damage increases (yes the 8% isn't passive, it requires you to do something to gain the boost)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Thats Something I'd like to see. How about Monk Passive's compared to other class's. DH's getting a free 100% crit if they haven't attacked in x amount of time, or all the damage increasing ones from Barb. Just 2 examples I can name of the top of my head. What does monk have? we get 1 passive that requires the use of to Spirit generators (unkown if the matra ever worked and the SW's when runed might no longer work) to use or dodge bassed on 30% of our crit chance.
> 
> In respect to the dodge aspec... if you have Good enough Loh/LS/LpSS as a fire monk, then I can see stacking the 15% dodge when dual weilding and the 30% of crit converted to dodge being good, problem is dodge is subject to diminishing returns.
> 
> Monk Passives VS Barbarians VS Demon Hunter
> 
> All 3 from diablo wiki if you use the links. Chose only to highlight Barb (only other melee) and DH (Only other dex user). In Comparison DH and Barb Passive seem a little more well rounded around passive damage increases with survivability. While monk's is majorly focused on defenseive, with 0 passive damage increases (yes the 8% isn't passive, it requires you to do something to gain the boost)


Very well said. Yeah the fire AND lightning stuff has potential, but compared to other classes is bunk. Dodge used to be great, but then blizz nerfed monks from being able to dodge elemental dmg like molten (which is the main freaking thing...) and then knocked our armor by 50%. Barbs have WAY more dmg abilities AND healing abilities if you look at them.

Combo strike, like you said, HAD some potential... but you have to use 2 freaking main attacks which is stupid... and the fleet footed is cool for the guarantee 34% constant mov speed, but only viable if you have crazy gear now. literally 90% of monk passives are beyond STUPID and less than viable for... anything... I mean, read through them... most of them you think "why in the **** would I ever, under any circumstance, use this".


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still got you beat on DPS but damn I want your helm!


That's from the witching hour. I'm using an ik belt


----------



## evilferret

Thanks for the runs last night. Had great fun.

Highlight was watching Uber Siege stunlocked holding one of the guys for a good chunk of the fight.

Sledge fists are getting way to expensive. I want a higher stun chance but I have a feeling if snapshot gets fixed prices will tank and only be useful in multi.

Going to see if I can pick up a cheapo Azurewrath and see how often that procs.

Eh monks been good to me just for the faster movement speed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks for the runs last night. Had great fun.
> 
> Highlight was watching Uber Siege stunlocked holding one of the guys for a good chunk of the fight.
> 
> Sledge fists are getting way to expensive. I want a higher stun chance but I have a feeling if snapshot gets fixed prices will tank and only be useful in multi.
> 
> Going to see if I can pick up a cheapo Azurewrath and see how often that procs.
> 
> Eh monks been good to me just for the faster movement speed.


learn the proc rate of the skill you have in mind and do the math on how much it will proc with the % of freeze

its simple like that.. but on a cm wiz with 2.2 attack speed it did proc like crazy


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> That's from the witching hour. I'm using an ik belt


Time to add a little more AR and switch to blood lust IMO. Then you can switch effectively to the much better Witching Hour. If that is not needed, I would switch out your IK belt for a Lamentation with similar specs. It's basically the same thing except with 1% more crit, and you aren't benefiting to have 3 IK pieces. You can usually make a profit switching from IK to Lament.


----------



## Phaelynar

Ehh...when I save up enough gold again I'll grab a witching hour with AR.


----------



## kremtok

I haven't played in a few days, and today I got Strength Firewalkers with Ignore Durability Loss as the random along with this:



My luck couldn't possibly be any worse.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Ehh...when I save up enough gold again I'll grab a witching hour with AR.


Personally I would recommend higher crit dmg / 9% IAS and more str over any AR. I believe they can roll much higher w/ out AR. AR is better on other items like Lacuni's where you can't gain huge numbers IMO.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, any one else get terrible lag spikes first time loading into an act?


Are you using HDD or SSD? When I started playing I had 2 HDD's in raid 0 and had the same problem. After switching to an SSD there's no lag at all.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Are you using HDD or SSD? When I started playing I had 2 HDD's in raid 0 and had the same problem. After switching to an SSD there's no lag at all.


Same, SSD solved it.


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I haven't played in a few days, and today I got Strength Firewalkers with Ignore Durability Loss as the random along with this:
> 
> My luck couldn't possibly be any worse.


Don't feel bad, just found the matching Dex ones;











Kinda funny though, in all the time I've played I never saw a pair of these until about a week ago, now I'm up to 3 lol...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Are you using HDD or SSD? When I started playing I had 2 HDD's in raid 0 and had the same problem. After switching to an SSD there's no lag at all.


Didn't see this yesterday. My problem might be two fold. I dual box so resources take longer, but I run on an 2 ssd's in raid 0.

EDIT: Took a look at the path for D3... it is indeed installed on my back up HDD.. SoB, Looks like I'll have to move it over to the raid partition and fix the executable paths.


----------



## Seanage

About the monk abilities...

My biggest complaint comes in that all spirit use abilities for active damage (like Seven Sided Strike, lashing tail kick..etc) are all really weak in comparison. Fights basically involve casting sweeping wind, and spamming mantra's, thats about it (aside from dodging incoming damage). It works, but it is kinda boring on larger fights.

I played around with my wizard for a few days, dropped 100m for a very fast attacking CM build. i literally couldn't smash keys fast enough to use all the arcane I was generating, its like the exact opposite problem as the monk, but since I've geared out the monk and also grinded out the levels, just makes more sense to keep playin the monk so I flipped all the gear.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> Don't feel bad, just found the matching Dex ones;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda funny though, in all the time I've played I never saw a pair of these until about a week ago, now I'm up to 3 lol...


I couldn't tell you how many times that crap happens to me! I would get like 6 ivory towers in a day.. I even got 2 off 1 mob once. Almost makes you wonder, if your getting those, there's probably someone out there thats just getting a bunch of mempos all the time thinking "god dammit, another mempo!"


----------



## Random_Sheep

Hy guys

Am just wondering what is the best act and at what MP with you rank the fastest. I'm sitting on para 10 atm with my DH and just feel it takes ages and ages to rank up.
Would it be best to do mp1 or 2 runs or try for higher? And what act?
I have found that the arriet crater at the end of 3 is decent but then again I might be wrong.

Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Hy guys
> 
> Am just wondering what is the best act and at what MP with you rank the fastest. I'm sitting on para 10 atm with my DH and just feel it takes ages and ages to rank up.
> Would it be best to do mp1 or 2 runs or try for higher? And what act?
> I have found that the arriet crater at the end of 3 is decent but then again I might be wrong.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


you shouldn't be doing only Arriet Crater. Their was a post earlier in this thread or in the d3 wiki of a player who setup a modified Alkizer run that ended up being 30% faster than Alkizer's intial setup. Hopefuly you have at least a decent ruby in your helm... if not you might wana think about getting it along with Leoric's Wedding band (think its called) and/or a Hell Fire ring.


----------



## Random_Sheep

I've got life % in my helm as my HP is a lil low atm.
Have the wailing Host pair atm but will look for leorics ring and see what i can find.
Will also look for the modified run.

Thanks


----------



## Seanage

as m3nt4l mentioned, googling "Alkizer" would be ideal and in summary its all about A3 MP0 and killing trash with 1 hit and never stop moving. Hellfire ring and red gem in helm is ideal for speed levels. (Remember that your follower can also equip a hellfire ring to give you roughly 6% additional XP)


----------



## evilferret

You can always modify the modified run!

Part of Alk's run feels slow for me as a monk and I cut them from my farm.

Added a few maps other consider junk just because I can clear it so much faster with DS.

I thought Alk's run was optimized for Barbs and WotB uptime.

Thanks Frosty! For some reason I was using an old skill proc list and was wondering why it felt off.

Had a blast last night again!

I just want to say how awesome having multi monks in a party is. I love having multi mantras.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Thanks for the runs last night. Had great fun.
> 
> Highlight was watching Uber Siege stunlocked holding one of the guys for a good chunk of the fight.
> 
> Sledge fists are getting way to expensive. I want a higher stun chance but I have a feeling if snapshot gets fixed prices will tank and only be useful in multi.
> 
> Going to see if I can pick up a cheapo Azurewrath and see how often that procs.
> 
> Eh monks been good to me just for the faster movement speed.


Lol that was me. It was funny and annoying at the same time. We should do it again soon. Have plenty of machines lined up.


----------



## Seanage

I got machines as well, what MP do you guys usually run?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I got machines as well, what MP do you guys usually run?


That was MP7. I usually do MP5-MP7 depending on the group and which class I'm playing.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i will be up for some MP7 ubers tonight, i think i have 4 or 5 IMs. someone PM me here and let me know if you need another WW barb.


----------



## perfectblade

to the people playing high mps, how did you get the gear to run them? how much have you had to play and what paragon level are you?

because i have played quite a bit recently, and am almost paragon 30 and have never gotten drops that would be come close to allowing me to play this upper mp levels. i know i'm not that high of a level, but i doubt i could even do mp2-3 effectively.

and i've even spent probably $15-20 buying gold


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> to the people playing high mps, how did you get the gear to run them? how much have you had to play and what paragon level are you?
> 
> because i have played quite a bit recently, and am almost paragon 30 and have never gotten drops that would be come close to allowing me to play this upper mp levels. i know i'm not that high of a level, but i doubt i could even do mp2-3 effectively.
> 
> and i've even spent probably $15-20 buying gold


Eventually, if you play long enough of course, you will win the lottery and find that one really valuable item that of course you can never seem to personally use. For me, it was a really, really nicely rolled Zunimassa's Pox ring that I sold for 200M. I have also found a few items that I've sold for over 30M each, including a Zuni helm with crit that sold for 75M. That was back then, before the economy went to total hell though. Anyways, after that I was able to re-gear my Wizard, which jumped me from MP2 to MP7/8 if I am using my pure CM gear.


----------



## Phaelynar

I can do mp10 ubers. I could probably solo up to mp8, but the Kulle fight might be a pain.

Only have access to a **** laptop and hotel internet though for a month, but I could certainly help people out at nights.


----------



## cyanmcleod

the way i got to MP8 soloing was from 1 lucky drop that sold for 50M. for 50M you can build a WW barb that can do MP8  my DH never was able to do much so i gave all the gear to my son.

pro tip: make WW barb, spin in circles, profit


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> to the people playing high mps, how did you get the gear to run them? how much have you had to play and what paragon level are you?
> 
> because i have played quite a bit recently, and am almost paragon 30 and have never gotten drops that would be come close to allowing me to play this upper mp levels. i know i'm not that high of a level, but i doubt i could even do mp2-3 effectively.
> 
> and i've even spent probably $15-20 buying gold


Just need to look for best builds and figure out what the critical components are. IE if you have 60k+dps then max lifesteal, if your CM WW wiz apoc and LoH on top of CC and IAS... or whatever.

Basically, you need to know breaking points for dmg, or your EHP, and then compare that to the amount of dmg mp lvls dish out.

I mean, if you have low dps, then your going to need higher armor/resists for LoH or LS to be effective enough to last longer in a fight type of thing.

I have been fairly lucky and found handful of items (some rares) that I have sold for more than 200 mil. And tons I have sold for 30+ mil. Basically now days though, the GODLY rolsl that would have sold for a billion then, will be the ones selling for 200+ mil now. And an average GOOD leg will still run 20+ mil. So there are chances.

Basically though, know your dps to defense ratio for the mp lvls and build accordingly. This means your going to need to focus on defense first before you worry about your CC IAS or CD type of thing generaly if your low on cash, then slowly upgrade from there.


----------



## Xevv

Just curious since I uninstalled months ago... Whats gold worth compared to actual money nowadays?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Just curious since I uninstalled months ago... Whats gold worth compared to actual money nowadays?


$0.25 / mil


----------



## evilferret

Hope to see you guys online tonight!

If anybody wants my battletag just PM me. Just don't want to post it on the open forums.

Finally comfortable at MP4 though I'm still doing 2 for speed.

I felt so useless at MP7 during that Uber run. All I did was spam Overawe/blind and prayed Sledgefist was procing.

perfectblade, I'm not at high MP's but if you're looking for somebody to party with let me know. I usually do MP2/3 now.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

isnt this the weirdest wd farming spec ever??


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> the way i got to MP8 soloing was from 1 lucky drop that sold for 50M. for 50M you can build a WW barb that can do MP8  my DH never was able to do much so i gave all the gear to my son.
> 
> pro tip: make WW barb, spin in circles, profit


That can slowly do MP8 maybe. Some of the pieces I have are 380m+.


----------



## Phaelynar

Phaelynar#1830 if anyone wants help with goobers


----------



## DoomDash

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/8414560/Patch_107_Preview-1_11_2013

Interesting patch, I see some good, I see some bad. I wish they would be more specific. I want to know if my brimestones won't be worthless. Price of rubies is skyrocketing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looks like they are trying to bring back kiting for Wizards. I wonder if the buffs will allow Wizards to nuke hard enough for it to actually be viable... though I really cant see that on an AOE spell like Blizzard. The whole reason so many Wizards switched to a CM build was because kiting was too slow and painful and server issues like rubber banding and lag hits make manual dodging impossible at times. I guess we have to wait for the actual notes to come out to try and guess as well as see if any nerfs to CM spells are incoming.


----------



## Cyclonicks

f*** kiting with a wizard, cm is too damn fun


----------



## JadedFloridian

Haha, sucks to be me.. Found a design tonight, Radiant Star Ruby. Sold it for 800k, now it's 7 million. C'est la vie.


----------



## Cyclonicks

I have found only one gem desing in about 350 hours of play time.. and it was the flawless star amethyst lol

effectivement, c'est la vie! :\


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I'm trying out a new CM build. So far so fun!

Shock Pulse - Living Lightning
Wave of Force - Force Affinity
Meteor - Star Pact
Diamond Skin - Crystal Shell
Shock Armor - Scramble/Shocking Aspect
Teleport - Wormhole

Passives: Paralysis, Critical Mass, and Evocation


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Haha, sucks to be me.. Found a design tonight, Radiant Star Ruby. Sold it for 800k, now it's 7 million. C'est la vie.


i just found the same design. but i gave it to my blacksmith, i guess i consider it an investment


----------



## -SE7EN-

Lylirra said on Twitter that NV will become persistent across acts. source http://www.diablofans.com/news/1495-patch-107-preview/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Lylirra said on Twitter that NV will become persistent across acts. source http://www.diablofans.com/news/1495-patch-107-preview/


farm act 3 completly then go into act 4 to farm the 5 or 7 packs there


----------



## logon2game

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm trying out a new CM build. So far so fun!
> 
> Shock Pulse - Living Lightning
> Wave of Force - Force Affinity
> Meteor - Star Pact
> Diamond Skin - Crystal Shell
> Shock Armor - Scramble/Shocking Aspect
> Teleport - Wormhole
> 
> Passives: Paralysis, Critical Mass, and Evocation


Might try this too


----------



## Tiger S.

I cant wait for monster power in public games, or the new ruby tier with attack speed.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/8414560/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> I cant wait for monster power in public games, or the new ruby tier with attack speed.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/8414560/


I am not sure that the new rubies will actually give you IAS. My understanding of that very poorly worded and vague section is that they are giving rubies a substantial boost to the existing damage bonus so that it gives players who are not heavily invested in CC/CD or use skills that do not really benefit from it more consistent overall damage output. It never says that rubies now give you IAS, just that it is more beneficial for people who prioritize IAS over CD or CC.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> I cant wait for monster power in public games, or the new ruby tier with attack speed.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/8414560/


they didnt clearly say its attack speed based

i wouldnt jump to any conclusions yet


----------



## Tiger S.

it's minor anyhow. I don't use rubies. The ability to play monster power in pub games is what I seek.


----------



## computerparts

Well whatever the new gems do, they better do a lot of it considering the cost to craft is 20 mil and that's if you already have 3 radiant gems.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Some matchups may be one-sided, and we don't expect that battles will be necessarily balanced. But that's okay, because dueling in Diablo III is more about kicking ass and taking names in a no-holds-barred sort of way, and this design certainly allows you to accomplish that.


dueling is so underwhelming, THIS is what we've waited ages for? if they weren't going to bother to put any effort into pvp why'd we have to wait so long. and they're not even going to bother balancing classes...
Quote:


> Our intent is to provide players a safe, opt-in location where they can fight one another for bragging rights (or maybe science) without the potential for griefing as it existed in Diablo II.


"we know what a lot of fans wanted was something like the d2 open-world pvp system. but we know that casual players/children would qq, even if it was possible to opt out, just because they are either too lazy or too stupid to comprehend the complexity of something like that. so we sanitized pvp so it would be less fun for the actual serious pvp players."


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Well whatever the new gems do, they better do a lot of it considering the cost to craft is 20 mil and that's if you already have 3 radiant gems.


Maybe they will do dual stats? Hopefully.

They will be 60-80m on the AH one would think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> dueling is so underwhelming, THIS is what we've waited ages for? if they weren't going to bother to put any effort into pvp why'd we have to wait so long. and they're not even going to bother balancing classes...
> "we know what a lot of fans wanted was something like the d2 open-world pvp system. but we know that casual players/children would qq, even if it was possible to opt out, just because they are either too lazy or too stupid to comprehend the complexity of something like that. so we sanitized pvp so it would be less fun for the actual serious pvp players."


Dueling was not what they had in mind for PvP. They realized that the Team Deathmatch PvP they had in mind apparently was bad enough that even they did not want to release it. To appease the angry masses that have been waiting on PvP since release, they included D2 style dueling in 107. According to blues, PvP is not scratched, just postponed indefinitely.


----------



## CRosko42

Ok need some advice here. Haven't played this game since last july.

Played a witch doctor up to right around 60. Didn't go on the AH much, don't have much of anything for gear other than drops I've gotten and have almost no gold.

How should I get myself back into the game? I just finished installing, should I get to inferno and then just hunt for gear? I stopped playing when work picked up, but now that I have some more time I want to finish.

Is there a place that people farm right when they hit 60 still? I know there was a basement or something back in the first month that people farmed, not sure if theres someplace like that someone could point me to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> Ok need some advice here. Haven't played this game since last july.
> 
> Played a witch doctor up to right around 60. Didn't go on the AH much, don't have much of anything for gear other than drops I've gotten and have almost no gold.
> 
> How should I get myself back into the game? I just finished installing, should I get to inferno and then just hunt for gear? I stopped playing when work picked up, but now that I have some more time I want to finish.
> 
> Is there a place that people farm right when they hit 60 still? I know there was a basement or something back in the first month that people farmed, not sure if theres someplace like that someone could point me to.


Most people farm VoA in Act 2 or variations of Alk runs in Act 3, typically anywhere from MP0-5.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> dueling is so underwhelming, THIS is what we've waited ages for? if they weren't going to bother to put any effort into pvp why'd we have to wait so long. and they're not even going to bother balancing classes...
> "we know what a lot of fans wanted was something like the d2 open-world pvp system. but we know that casual players/children would qq, even if it was possible to opt out, just because they are either too lazy or too stupid to comprehend the complexity of something like that. so we sanitized pvp so it would be less fun for the actual serious pvp players."


dueling isnt pvp

its straight up dueling with no class balance.. so you take the gears you farmed from pve to rape people

how cool is that


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dueling isnt pvp
> 
> its straight up dueling with no class balance.. so you take the gears you farmed from pve to rape people
> 
> how cool is that


they should have had this in from the beginning if no balance. Wish this would have been included a long time ago, so I could own those barbs with my wd.. now I haven't been playing in awhile and all my gear is ~100k mark, while most are heading towards the 200k mark.







this so should have been in from day 1. 'we don't have good pvp set up, so here is this to hold you over for now'


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> they should have had this in from the beginning if no balance. Wish this would have been included a long time ago, so I could own those barbs with my wd.. now I haven't been playing in awhile and all my gear is ~100k mark, while most are heading towards the 200k mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this so should have been in from day 1. 'we don't have good pvp set up, so here is this to hold you over for now'


i'll invite many barbs from ocn to see if they can hang in there vs a group of 4 wd









my bet is they wont have enough resist to tank our bears or fetish.. or even corpse bomb mouahahahahah


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> Maybe they will do dual stats? Hopefully.
> 
> They will be 60-80m on the AH one would think.


I don't know. To me it's just ******ed. As it is now, not everyone can afford to deck out their gear with all radiant gems. Now here comes a new tier which is even more expensive? It's not going to change anything for the less fortunate out there. The only thing that will change for them is that they will now have another type of gem that is out of their reach.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I don't know. To me it's just ******ed. As it is now, not everyone can afford to deck out their gear with all radiant gems. Now here comes a new tier which is even more expensive? It's not going to change anything for the less fortunate out there. The only thing that will change for them is that they will now have another type of gem that is out of their reach.


It's not for the low end players, it's for people with nothing but 100M+ upgrades who want more utility (I'll be there soon enough). Sorry man, you can't please everyone, I don't see why this would bother you. It'll be like the new craftable items, it gives you a wider range of goals to go towards, a good thing in my book. I'm glad they're doing this.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i'll invite many barbs from ocn to see if they can hang in there vs a group of 4 wd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bet is they wont have enough resist to tank our bears or fetish.. or even corpse bomb mouahahahahah


My resistances are really low, and I depend on life steal to live, so yeah probably going to be ruff. I do have another build I'm working on for PvP, and it's almost done being geared ( throwabarb ). I can work Ignore pain in there too.

Anyone know how the dmg will work? I know its not being balanced but no way are they going to allow us to do 1m crit hits to people....


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone knows when the ptr will be available ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone knows when the ptr will be available ?


Don't know, but the lack of open world dueling kinda irks me....


----------



## likethegun

so a big f-you finger from me to blizzard. HUGE like 10 sec lag killed my HC monk. had some sick ass vile wards and was para lvl 10 almost 11. Wouldn't even let me push esc to pause in solo mode. Can't even describe how pissed off I am right now. If it was MY fault I died then yeah ok... but to invest that much time and effort to be killed be some stupid crap like that... wow.

As soon as it happened I started running opposite way while smashing defense buttons... esc wasn't working to pause... so I ctrl+alt+del and closed D3... logged back in... "Dead"

Jesus... I really am furious right now. Was only my first HC toon, but I don't have as much time as some of these other folks to play... So I doubt i'll be playing much HC anymore.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> so a big f-you finger from me to blizzard. HUGE like 10 sec lag killed my HC monk. had some sick ass vile wards and was para lvl 10 almost 11. Wouldn't even let me push esc to pause in solo mode. Can't even describe how pissed off I am right now. If it was MY fault I died then yeah ok... but to invest that much time and effort to be killed be some stupid crap like that... wow.
> 
> As soon as it happened I started running opposite way while smashing defense buttons... esc wasn't working to pause... so I ctrl+alt+del and closed D3... logged back in... "Dead"
> 
> Jesus... I really am furious right now. Was only my first HC toon, but I don't have as much time as some of these other folks to play... So I doubt i'll be playing much HC anymore.


Brutal. That's why I don't play Hardcore, man.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> so a big f-you finger from me to blizzard. HUGE like 10 sec lag killed my HC monk. had some sick ass vile wards and was para lvl 10 almost 11. Wouldn't even let me push esc to pause in solo mode. Can't even describe how pissed off I am right now. If it was MY fault I died then yeah ok... but to invest that much time and effort to be killed be some stupid crap like that... wow.
> 
> As soon as it happened I started running opposite way while smashing defense buttons... esc wasn't working to pause... so I ctrl+alt+del and closed D3... logged back in... "Dead"
> 
> Jesus... I really am furious right now. Was only my first HC toon, but I don't have as much time as some of these other folks to play... So I doubt i'll be playing much HC anymore.


And that's why the lack of offline mode sucks. It makes HC mode a crap shoot sometimes.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Brutal. That's why I don't play Hardcore, man.


this. plus i die alot lol


----------



## Phaelynar

I still don't get the point of HC. Isn't it just as easy to plow your way through mp0 to para 100 as sc? I mean, with ehh gear and the right class, you could basically guarantee no deaths except from lag. Seems pointless.


----------



## cyanmcleod

if you had my connection you would laugh at HC mode with my 10 dropped connections a day. worst idea ever and you are dead so deal with it, that is the price you pay for not playing with the rest of us


----------



## Seanage

that is brutal gun! sorry to hear!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i'll invite many barbs from ocn to see if they can hang in there vs a group of 4 wd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bet is they wont have enough resist to tank our bears or fetish.. or even corpse bomb mouahahahahah


Why would they need to tank anything?

WotB + Leap with Call of Arreat Rune + Hota = 1 shot ..... could even throw in ignore pain. I guess we could make it interesting and only try to stun lock you with bash.

I am not sure how damage scaling will work with the duels but it will be all about who can 1 shot who first. You cant mitigate enough damage from a 300k - 2mill+ hota crit no matter how much resist you have with a 50k health pool.

Not saying a barb cant be killed but the fact that blizzard has no intention to balance dueling, a skill like WotB is too OP


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I still don't get the point of HC. Isn't it just as easy to plow your way through mp0 to para 100 as sc? I mean, with ehh gear and the right class, you could basically guarantee no deaths except from lag. Seems pointless.


thats exactly right. only your getting 4/1 on your gold. BUT, getting to a no death state for mp0 is the hard part.

I had a pair of 248 dex vile wards I found a couple days ago... i'm mad i should have sold them now but i had like 1200 vit with life percent... 1080 resist all... over 5k armor... I mean... I was pretty much couldnt die unless I royally screwwed up or lag... But, those vile wards that are only worth a couple-few mil in SC I could have turned, via HC, into possibly WELL over 50 mil gold, but prob 60 mil at least.


----------



## Phaelynar

Yeah, I can see the advantages of farming in hc for sc gold. Personally I would just make a ww barb. Might do it at some point.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Yeah, I can see the advantages of farming in hc for sc gold. Personally I would just make a ww barb. Might do it at some point.


you definitely should. my main toon is a ww barb and i couldn't be happier with him.

the thing that cracks me up lately is when i am running kw and ubers pick-up games on mp5-7, the number of times people die. i don't know if it's lag, lack of decent/correct equipment, or lack of knowledge of how to play the game and/or their class. i have decent gear even though i don't do a ton of dps but i can just about live through anything and keep wotb active almost indefinitely. after a while, most people are saying, "let psiguy82 ww barb do the work and stay out of range." ww barbs ftw!


----------



## Phaelynar

Oh...I meant on HC.

My sc barb has like 2b gold in gear.


----------



## Seanage

I have absolutely no interest in dueling. There's no balance around it, no prize or reward for dueling. gonna be whoever can faceroll the fastest wins. (or has the longest immune abilities) I am looking forward to the new crafting items though, just so happens I am in need of a new pair of bracers/gloves, chest and ammy!


----------



## js593

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Js593-1965/hero/18028290

PVM based only. Any idea's on how to futher improve. Did this before, got myself a cheap manticore, and a few goodies.

Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is this worth anything?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is this worth anything?


Not Acording o the AH. I've found similar ilvl 50-60's with 30-50 CD, Main stats and Crit Chance.. none have sold for more than 50k, which is after WEEKs of posting them around a decent price point, and just posting them low like that so that they will sell.


----------



## evilferret

AH says no but I would love a pair to play around with.

Need to start working on a real gearset. Been playing around too much.

Anybody know how much crappy rolled Legacy Nats are worth? Want to see if I can pick up a cheapo set for my DH and see if infinite vault is faster than my crappy TR build.


----------



## Seanage

sorry, those gloves require a primary stat in order to get people to look at em.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> AH says no but I would love a pair to play around with.
> 
> Need to start working on a real gearset. Been playing around too much.
> 
> Anybody know how much crappy rolled Legacy Nats are worth? Want to see if I can pick up a cheapo set for my DH and see if infinite vault is faster than my crappy TR build.


I stopped using TR in favor of Dashing Strike. For me its a bit more use full. Might not be as much mobility, but works for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> sorry, those gloves require a primary stat in order to get people to look at em.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Not Acording o the AH. I've found similar ilvl 50-60's with 30-50 CD, Main stats and Crit Chance.. none have sold for more than 50k, which is after WEEKs of posting them around a decent price point, and just posting them low like that so that they will sell.


Figured as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> AH says no but I would love a pair to play around with.
> 
> Need to start working on a real gearset. Been playing around too much.
> 
> Anybody know how much crappy rolled Legacy Nats are worth? Want to see if I can pick up a cheapo set for my DH and see if infinite vault is faster than my crappy TR build.


PM me your battletag and ill give them to you.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> sorry, those gloves require a primary stat in order to get people to look at em.


2nd.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7592581161?page=26#510

brimstones will be used for new crafting








Quote:


> Don't believe that's planned, but one of the new crafted items (the amulet) will require Brimstones as a reagent.
> 
> We know that this likely won't resolve the Brimstone surplus completely, and we may end up adding Brimstones as a reagent for some of the other recipes and/or changing the current cost for the amulet. It's something we've discussed, and we're open to your thoughts on the matter.


2k brimstones in my stash waiting to be sold


----------



## blazed_1

Picked up a somewhat cheap Butcher's Sickle and Echoing Fury to try out after all the talk about them. Neither has stellar stats but they work pretty well together. Not a huge improvement over what I had but still an improvement.



Also can't wait for the PTR to be available.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can't pin down a price for this. It seems I could get anywhere between 20-40M for it. Can you guys help me narrow that range down?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can't pin down a price for this. It seems I could get anywhere between 20-40M for it. Can you guys help me narrow that range down?


pretty good .. but not worth 40mil

i'd say 10 to 15 mil is about right


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7592581161?page=26#510
> 
> brimstones will be used for new crafting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2k brimstones in my stash waiting to be sold


Did you buy some of those? I only have 400+.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you buy some of those? I only have 400+.


i did buy around 1000 of them during the last week or so of playing


----------



## Seanage

That weapon seems pretty damn solid, I finished my yellow weapon item hunt, but think that's worth at least 20-40m


----------



## Seanage

That weapon seems pretty damn solid, I finished my yellow weapon item hunt, but think that's worth at least 20-40m


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> That weapon seems pretty damn solid, I finished my yellow weapon item hunt, but think that's worth at least 20-40m


Just sold for 25M. I have gold again!


----------



## Phaelynar

I'm just glad my 40 spare garbage hellfire rings turn into brimstones now with 1.07. Will just use those to craft amulets.

With the added xp, helping people with mp10 tubers might not be a complete waste of time either.


----------



## StaticFX

i think blizzard needs to hire some people who have a clue....
you would think they would allow you to log into the forums while the servers are down... since thats the only time most people go there lol.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Saw the data mined 1.07 changes from a link on mmo-champion... gotta say 1 or 2 of the monk changes are cool.... the rest are a disappointment.


----------



## Random_Sheep

I wonder how long its gonna take for the patch to be released. I wanna see what is going to happen to the gem price.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> I wonder how long its gonna take for the patch to be released. I wanna see what is going to happen to the gem price.


Agreed, I was just about to get to the point where I can make the Current top tier gems & sell them to help my gold situation out... now I have wait and see how things go.


----------



## Beefcake18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i think blizzard needs to hire some people who have a clue....
> you would think they would allow you to log into the forums while the servers are down... since thats the only time most people go there lol.


Mmmmm doubt it. Judging by how those forums are, I'd say people spend more time on the forum than in game.


----------



## Random_Sheep

You can always sell to a OCN member for a good price and make some cash now because honestly if anything its gonan drop in price.


----------



## Seanage

I stopped going to the D3 forums, that place is filled with so much uneducated hate it is just crazy. All the complaints about itemization and such are so unjustified. its an item hunt game, perfect stats are supposed to be f'n rare, get over it. Although all the rants about RD resulting in a RD nerf is gonna make doing high MP fun again.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I stopped going to the D3 forums, that place is filled with so much uneducated hate it is just crazy. All the complaints about itemization and such are so unjustified. its an item hunt game, perfect stats are supposed to be f'n rare, get over it. Although all the rants about RD resulting in a RD nerf is gonna make doing high MP fun again.


RD? I seem to be highly unfamiliar with a lot of the acronyms floating around atm.


----------



## Seanage

Sorry, RD = Reflect Damage

Its the only thing that really kills me in higher MP farming. Its the reason why I can't farm machines myself actually. Although I guess I could just swap to double LS for Siegebreaker, but meh I like the gear I have too much to do that.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just sold for 25M. I have gold again!


Thanks OC'ing for the item!

Whoah, that's pretty good on that fist.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Sorry, RD = Reflect Damage
> 
> Its the only thing that really kills me in higher MP farming. Its the reason why I can't farm machines myself actually. Although I guess I could just swap to double LS for Siegebreaker, but meh I like the gear I have too much to do that.


Yeah, i'm looking forward to that.... exploding palm and High RD elites mess me up fast, faster if they have molten/plagued/Desecrate. I wish one of the balancing issues they looked at was how often Desecrate can be cast.. i've come across a few that cast it like every 3 seconds, at one point I was against 1 single elite/rare that in a 4 sec period put 4 desecrates on the ground. Had molten and waller too.. I died 2/3 times on him because of that, and a final time (after he died) because the walls were on top of me so I couldn't move and molten blew up.

At least you have the possibility of higher mps. I'm struggling at 3/4 and gear upgrades are all above 50m for 1 piece for me (only have 17 atm)


----------



## likethegun

Regarding the unjustified rants on the forums; I think they are warranted. YES, perfect stats should be rare so I agree on the "get over it" on that. BUT, different builds should not require completely different gears. That is the dumb thing. The only way to customize your toon is to buy completely different types of gear. that is lame. Has nothing to do with skills, nothing to do with attributes... the ONLY thing that can be customized is gear... woop dee freaking doo... so now we have to spend 100 mil everytime we want to try a different viable build. Completely pathetic in all aspects of gaming. Yes, I think that rant is mroe than justified.

Also, is anyone as pissed off as I am about SC now? I mean... people are complete morons... hyave you seen prices of decent items lately?! jesus everything skyrocketed! All the best in slot items morons are selling for 300+ mil now... jesus christ. Even for crap rolls! I was seeing mempos with NO crit and NO main stat selling for like 100+ mil. REALLY DUDE?!

Back to HC. SC is so stupid right now. Can't even buy decent upgrades that technically aren't really even that good of rolls but just have the same name as best in slot item, for less than 100 mil... so lame. Normal players find a legend and think "ooooh this is my one to make me rich" so the idiots list it for WAY too high, so it sits on the AH for days and days, and they tell themselves "just be patient it will sell", so they list high over and over and wonder why they are poor... All the while if they actually checked the items affix range, it is not even a good freaking roll!!

anyway, I am lvling a HC barb and a wiz now, will be lvl 60 on wiz tonight, and will be 60 on barb tomorrow (if my kids allow me to play today).

SC is just not fun anymore. Plus, the only way to get enough freaking gold to buy the itiems you need from the idiots selling them for way too much is to farm HC to sell legs on AH, then trade for SC gold 4/1.


----------



## evilferret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Yeah, i'm looking forward to that.... exploding palm and High RD elites mess me up fast, faster if they have molten/plagued/Desecrate. I wish one of the balancing issues they looked at was how often Desecrate can be cast.. i've come across a few that cast it like every 3 seconds, at one point I was against 1 single elite/rare that in a 4 sec period put 4 desecrates on the ground. Had molten and waller too.. I died 2/3 times on him because of that, and a final time (after he died) because the walls were on top of me so I couldn't move and molten blew up.
> 
> At least you have the possibility of higher mps. I'm struggling at 3/4 and gear upgrades are all above 50m for 1 piece for me (only have 17 atm)


Why not use Dashing Strike for Desecrate? It warps you to the opposite side if you're already smacking a mob.

For the explosions no target Dashing Strike. But as soon as it lags, this doesn't really help.

Also "stuck" at MP 4/5 since anything higher just takes forever and my patience for micro'ing is limited.

Need to farm more keys, hope to see you guys tonight!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilferret*
> 
> Why not use Dashing Strike for Desecrate? It warps you to the opposite side if you're already smacking a mob.
> 
> For the explosions no target Dashing Strike. But as soon as it lags, this doesn't really help.
> 
> Also "stuck" at MP 4/5 since anything higher just takes forever and my patience for micro'ing is limited.
> 
> Need to farm more keys, hope to see you guys tonight!


I actually stopped using TR in favor of DS for many reasons like that, including esaping jailers. My issues more or less revolved around the fact that if your moving, the wallers will essentially put the wall on top of you, making it a jail you can't brake out of.

I need more keys as well... did 1 ubers on mp5 and said nope not possible. put it on 1 and had trouble but got 0 drops on 4 keys : /.


----------



## Phaelynar

I'm glad I found an idiot to sell me my str
/9 asi/ 11%/ 4.5 crit mempo for 400m. Probably worth a lot more now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I stopped going to the D3 forums, that place is filled with so much uneducated hate it is just crazy. All the complaints about itemization and such are so unjustified. its an item hunt game, perfect stats are supposed to be f'n rare, get over it. Although all the rants about RD resulting in a RD nerf is gonna make doing high MP fun again.


To call perfectly valid complaints of itemization unjustified is in itself, unjustified. The biggest reason that many consider D3 to be a soulless grind game is because of the complete lack of variety and creativity that went into the affixes for itemization, especially for those of legendary and set items. The thought process that seemed to go into creating affixes seem lazy at best. By itself, this wouldn't have appeared to be as big of issue as it actually is, but the inclusion and factoring of the AH as well as the brain dead way that DPS is calculated completely exposed this huge flaw very early on.

To explain more about this issue, when someone picks up a piece of armor and ID it, if it does not have the primary stat, the item is almost immediately vendored because it is basically useless. The same thing applies for weapons. If I pick up a weapon, regardless of how great the other affixes are, if the DPS is subpar, the weapon is not even worth a 2nd glance. Click the spoilers for a pictorial that describes this point perfectly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I agree that eventually the pool of item choices should become smaller as players search for more perfect rolls. However, this situation should not have unfolded nearly as early as it did. The reason that people are so upset and up in arms about it is because this feeling of frustration with the very poor itemization have been going since before patch 103 even. If builds were not so dependent on gear and the itemization for gear so dull, it would have taken a much, much longer time before people are trying to only get the most perfect of rolls.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm trying to sell my really good amulet for 500m-1b, since I plan on doing lots of amulet crafting with my stash of brimstones.


----------



## Seanage

Good call Doom, I don't think my ammy is worth THAT much, but that is not a bad idea to take a hit on your ammy and get a cheap filler until the patch comes out to get the most gold out of your items now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> You can always sell to a OCN member for a good price and make some cash now because honestly if anything its gonan drop in price.


gems wont drop in prices .. nor will essences .. at least not before 1.0.7 is out on the live servers

same fro brimstones


----------



## likethegun

so i guess there is just so much gold in the economy now that "idiots" win then huh? This is ridic. 400 mil was a steal on that mempo with strength and CD. crazy... this is stupid tho. mempos without cd and without any main stat shouldnt even sell for 1 mil...


----------



## wetzeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> so i guess there is just so much gold in the economy now that "idiots" win then huh? This is ridic. 400 mil was a steal on that mempo with strength and CD. crazy... this is stupid tho. mempos without cd and without any main stat shouldnt even sell for 1 mil...


They need to do something to remove the gold from the market. I'm guessing that's the plan with these top tier gems now and the new account bound items. Gold is at it's lowest it's even been on RMAH, 1 million for $0.27. It's a shame. I was considering starting a PwrLvling service but for it to be worth my time I would have to charge like 100 million for a 1-60 run. Just getting ridiculous on the depreciation of gold.


----------



## Beefcake18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wetzeb*
> 
> They need to do something to remove the gold from the market. I'm guessing that's the plan with these top tier gems now and the new account bound items. Gold is at it's lowest it's even been on RMAH, 1 million for $0.27. It's a shame. I was considering starting a PwrLvling service but for it to be worth my time I would have to charge like 100 million for a 1-60 run. Just getting ridiculous on the depreciation of gold.


They can't pump the gold out of the community sir.
Do a google search for "demonbuddy" and take a look around their forum.
There are hundreds or thousands of users running anywhere from 1-300 bots per user. Each bot easily does 12 million gold doing 24/7 farming, then multiply that by how many accounts they are running. This doesn't account for the 4+ legendaries you get per hour either.

They are adding these craftables because 1) they cannot control botters, 2) people who don't use money to buy gold are at a severe disadvantage, 3) takes the edge away from those botters that are flooding the market by making their goods less valuable to the entire community.

Blizzard is probably realizing the RMAH isn't going to workout long term the way they expected, so they are maybe making the game more playable for the average user. Maybe they are evaluating ways to get goods on the RMAH that cannot be botted for. Time will tell. Game sucks.


----------



## likethegun

i still love the game dont get me wrong. just depressing that unless you are botting or have a ton of time to play like some of the folks on here... or beat the power curve way back when in order to be at max efficiency with the WW barb... that you simply cant turn a profit as well as you need to in order to stay ahead of the game.

I mean, my monk does just fine and i can tank mp8 ubers just fine... and can speed run mp2 for xp with TR and some gear swaps... If i wanted, I could sell all my barb and wiz gear and prob make some decent gold... but it just sucks that rare items dont sell worth crap unless awesome rolls, but then legs even with crap rolls that are considered "best in slot" still sell for madness when they really dont offer anything much better than a lot of other items. I was shocked looking at mempos and nats rings and what not. Like dude, the rolls are not that good... and the overall benefit is only very slightly better than what some rares selling for a fraction of the price would get you...

it just boggles my mind is all. That's why im not convinced HC is where its at. You can find decent stuff, and gearing is always a challenge and exciting. When was the last time any of you guys got excited about finding rare boots with move speed, some vit, and resistance with no main stat? ...i can tell you me personally in SC went straight to vendor unless rolls were perfect. and 99% of the time i dont even pick up rare boots in SC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefcake18*
> 
> They can't pump the gold out of the community sir.


They actually can. There are several ways to drain gold from the economy as well as control botters, but the problem is that at what cost of convenience for legitimate players would it come by. You can increase the 15% gold tax to something like 75% and disable in-game trading and gold dropping, which will essentially act both as a much increased gold sink and force people to go to the AH to sell goods. You can also force a CAPTCHA every time a person signs in, bids, or posts a sell as a 3rd layer security type deal, but this would be a huge problem for legitimate gamers. The reasons people bot are primarily to make money and because of how unrewarding it is to actually grind when 99% of the loot you pick up is instantly vendor or brimstone garbage.

The problem in honesty is with balancing the economy is the fact that there is an economy in the first place. The fact that Blizzard made the AH such an integral core aspect of the game created this "economy" that would have otherwise existed in the black market. Unfortunately greed from both consumers and Blizzard destroyed the original "good intention" of providing players a legitimate source to sell their loot as well as opened the dev teams to very justified skepticism that they are not manipulating drop rates to take advantage of the AH.


----------



## Beefcake18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They actually can. There are several ways to drain gold from the economy as well as control botters, but the problem is that at what cost of convenience for legitimate players would it come by. You can increase the 15% gold tax to something like 75% and disable in-game trading and gold dropping, which will essentially act both as a much increased gold sink and force people to go to the AH to sell goods. You can also force a CAPTCHA every time a person signs in, bids, or posts a sell as a 3rd layer security type deal, but this would be a huge problem for legitimate gamers. The reasons people bot are primarily to make money and because of how unrewarding it is to actually grind when 99% of the loot you pick up is instantly vendor or brimstone garbage.
> 
> The problem in honesty is with balancing the economy is the fact that there is an economy in the first place. The fact that Blizzard made the AH such an integral core aspect of the game created this "economy" that would have otherwise existed in the black market. Unfortunately greed from both consumers and Blizzard destroyed the original "good intention" of providing players a legitimate source to sell their loot as well as opened the dev teams to very justified skepticism that they are not manipulating drop rates to take advantage of the AH.


They cannot realistically do any of that from the first paragraph. If they tax you huge and make the AH more expensive than 3rd party sites, they lose. If they lock gold down so you can't trade it and can't do any in game trading, people will quit. I'm not a programming genius, but I'd venture to say there is a way to circumvent CAPTCHA with 3rd party software, but again that doesn't matter because people who actually play the game will lose their minds.

So if Blizzard tries to make it less appealing for botters to sell gold on the RMAH, they will unload it in bulk to a 3rd party reseller. There really is no way for Blizzard to fix this game short term. People who play the game will always get screwed, be it by Blizzard or botters. This is, unless, average users want to continue spending money to buy gold from the RMAH that was put up by the botters.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefcake18*
> 
> They cannot realistically do any of that from the first paragraph. If they tax you huge and make the AH more expensive than 3rd party sites, they lose. If they lock gold down so you can't trade it and can't do any in game trading, people will quit. I'm not a programming genius, but I'd venture to say there is a way to circumvent CAPTCHA with 3rd party software, but again that doesn't matter because people who actually play the game will lose their minds.
> 
> So if Blizzard tries to make it less appealing for botters to sell gold on the RMAH, they will unload it in bulk to a 3rd party reseller. There really is no way for Blizzard to fix this game short term. People who play the game will always get screwed, be it by Blizzard or botters. This is, unless, average users want to continue spending money to buy gold from the RMAH that was put up by the botters.


There's already unlimited amounts of gold on 3rd party sites.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefcake18*
> 
> They cannot realistically do any of that from the first paragraph. If they tax you huge and make the AH more expensive than 3rd party sites, they lose. If they lock gold down so you can't trade it and can't do any in game trading, people will quit. I'm not a programming genius, but I'd venture to say there is a way to circumvent CAPTCHA with 3rd party software, but again that doesn't matter because people who actually play the game will lose their minds.
> 
> So if Blizzard tries to make it less appealing for botters to sell gold on the RMAH, they will unload it in bulk to a 3rd party reseller. There really is no way for Blizzard to fix this game short term. People who play the game will always get screwed, be it by Blizzard or botters. This is, unless, average users want to continue spending money to buy gold from the RMAH that was put up by the botters.


Of course it is realistically possible. If you can do it, it is possible. I am of course not suggesting that is all they do as they can increase drop rates and loot quality to make it worthwhile for actual players. Even if there were huge gold sinks, people would not quit if they can PERSONALLY find the loot. The reason people buy loot is because the itemization is so poor and it is almost impossible to find upgrades for yourself. If it is possible to find upgrades for yourself and loot itemization is good enough to encourage build diversity, you would even find people more willing to re-roll new characters.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They actually can. There are several ways to drain gold from the economy as well as control botters, but the problem is that at what cost of convenience for legitimate players would it come by. You can increase the 15% gold tax to something like 75% and disable in-game trading and gold dropping, which will essentially act both as a much increased gold sink and force people to go to the AH to sell goods. You can also force a CAPTCHA every time a person signs in, bids, or posts a sell as a 3rd layer security type deal, but this would be a huge problem for legitimate gamers. The reasons people bot are primarily to make money and because of how unrewarding it is to actually grind when 99% of the loot you pick up is instantly vendor or brimstone garbage.
> 
> The problem in honesty is with balancing the economy is the fact that there is an economy in the first place. The fact that Blizzard made the AH such an integral core aspect of the game created this "economy" that would have otherwise existed in the black market. Unfortunately greed from both consumers and Blizzard destroyed the original "good intention" of providing players a legitimate source to sell their loot as well as opened the dev teams to very justified skepticism that they are not manipulating drop rates to take advantage of the AH.


I agree with some of this. The tax rate wouldnt be effective because even as is people just use 3rd party outside of the game to avoid the 15% anyway, so unless you disable trading all together, that wouldnt work. I think they just need to drastically drop down the gold cap, and have it NOT account bound, but character bound. Meaning that each character only has the gold that they traded and/or bought/farmed. This way, botters can't use mules to store gold, and the max gold cap would be like 999 million or something. This would also keep AH prices reasonable while taking away all the access gold in the economy. Sure people would complain at first, but it would balance out, because 1 mil gold will be able to buy more. Now days, 1 mil is chump change.

Another thing would be to create a selling and trading window cap. Just like RMAH only being able to sell max 250$ they need to do same thing for trade windows and such and GAH. instead of an unlimited trade amount, the mac trading should be 999 mil or something. That would roughly equate to 250$ worth of gold. This way, only the best items would sell at that, and it would also disable black market values because the trade window would have a limit as well.

Also, there shouldnt be just a single shared stash in game. It should be like TL2 where there is a stash just for the character account, and then a single "shared" stash for all characters on the account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Of course it is realistically possible. If you can do it, it is possible. I am of course not suggesting that is all they do as they can increase drop rates and loot quality to make it worthwhile for actual players. Even if there were huge gold sinks, people would not quit if they can PERSONALLY find the loot. The reason people buy loot is because the itemization is so poor and it is almost impossible to find upgrades for yourself. If it is possible to find upgrades for yourself and loot itemization is good enough to encourage build diversity, you would even find people more willing to re-roll new characters.


I agree here. The main problem comes when the average player finds that legend form increased drop rates, and thinks to himself "yay, i finally found something to make me rich" even when in reality it is not something that should sell for more than 20-50 mil... so they overlist because they suck at the game (meaning efficiency) and they havent found any legends since the games release... So even if blizz increased drop rates, it STILL wouldnt fix AH... AH is bust all together... simply because people feel like they are entitled to gold and good gear if they played since release even though they have nowhere near the amount of hours of some of us folks...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I agree with some of this. The tax rate wouldnt be effective because even as is people just use 3rd party outside of the game to avoid the 15% anyway, so unless you disable trading all together, that wouldnt work. I think they just need to drastically drop down the gold cap, and have it NOT account bound, but character bound. Meaning that each character only has the gold that they traded and/or bought/farmed. This way, botters can't use mules to store gold, and the max gold cap would be like 999 million or something. This would also keep AH prices reasonable while taking away all the access gold in the economy. Sure people would complain at first, but it would balance out, because 1 mil gold will be able to buy more. Now days, 1 mil is chump change.
> 
> Another thing would be to create a selling and trading window cap. Just like RMAH only being able to sell max 250$ they need to do same thing for trade windows and such. instead of an unlimited trade amount, the mac trading should be 999 mil or something. That would roughly equate to 250$ worth of gold. This way, only the best items would sell at that, and it would also disable black market values because the trade window would have a limit as well.


I actually included disabling in game trading and gold dropping in my suggestion, but you got the general idea.







The core problem of all these issues at the end of the day is still how poor itemization is and I highly doubt that Blizzard will ever change it, because it promotes people in using the RMAH and either buying gold or loot.

The other point of contention is, does Blizzard really want the botters gone? Sure they are banning botters left and right, but they know the botters will simply buy a new account or someone else's account, which in terms makes them money. You also consider that botters are currently driving the economy and funding from the RMAH. If one views Blizzard skeptically, an argument can easily be made that Blizzard simply bans botters knowing they will buy another account and has no real intention in trying to prevent it from happening in the first place.


----------



## Phaelynar

In theory I suppose you could drain out a lot of gold by adding insanely priced legendary BOA items purchasable from vendors...but all facets of the items, even if special craftables must be BOA. 80 million gold gems won't dent it when some people have several billion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

And this is why ladders would have been a good thing. With ladders, you can always start over with a new ladder season.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I actually included disabling in game trading and gold dropping in my suggestion, but you got the general idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core problem of all these issues at the end of the day is still how poor itemization is and I highly doubt that Blizzard will ever change it, because it promotes people in using the RMAH and either buying gold or loot.
> 
> The other point of contention is, does Blizzard really want the botters gone? Sure they are banning botters left and right, but they know the botters will simply buy a new account or someone else's account, which in terms makes them money. You also consider that botters are currently driving the economy and funding from the RMAH. If one views Blizzard skeptically, an argument can easily be made that Blizzard simply bans botters knowing they will buy another account and has no real intention in trying to prevent it from happening in the first place.


Right, i was just reiterating that you cannot just scrap trade windows or dropping items on the ground altogether.

And I am the skeptic when it comes to blizz. I agree that they want the botters, to an extent, in the game because it makes them money.

I def thinks there needs to be some sort of dynamic cap though. Blizz had the idea of a free market economy. No gold caps on an account except for a ridiculous 9999999999999999999999999 or something stupid lol (that was exaggeration but you get the point) you can buy and sell for whatever price you want with no limits what so ever.

There MUST be some sort of end game cap. Think back to any game that is somewhat of a cut and dry objective/strategy based game. Eventually, there IS an end. There IS a limit. At some point, you get enough gold, or enough resources and say "OK, now I can do whatever I want, I can buy whatever I want [in the game], Now I don't need anymore gold/resources because more will do nothing for me"

In D3 we don't have that. You can collect an infinite amount of gold and never have "too much" because you just sell it to make money. So there never is that feeling of "yes i have conquered diablo 3, I have more gold that i know what to do with, I have toons geared to the roof, etc...."

It's now, when a botter or multiboxer, or someone with way too much time on their hands... reaches the above mentioned point, is about greed. Now they keep going simply because all the excess is real money. So there never is a saturation point, or a reason to quit getting more and more and more. And with this comes faster ways of getting more, and further progression of single accounts by these folks having all the best rolls on the best items, and pretty soon its a mini economical model of the United States of America.

Where a few have it all and many have crap.


----------



## Beefcake18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Right, i was just reiterating that you cannot just scrap trade windows or dropping items on the ground altogether.
> 
> And I am the skeptic when it comes to blizz. I agree that they want the botters, to an extent, in the game because it makes them money.
> 
> I def thinks there needs to be some sort of dynamic cap though. Blizz had the idea of a free market economy. No gold caps on an account except for a ridiculous 9999999999999999999999999 or something stupid lol (that was exaggeration but you get the point) you can buy and sell for whatever price you want with no limits what so ever.
> 
> There MUST be some sort of end game cap. Think back to any game that is somewhat of a cut and dry objective/strategy based game. Eventually, there IS an end. There IS a limit. At some point, you get enough gold, or enough resources and say "OK, now I can do whatever I want, I can buy whatever I want [in the game], Now I don't need anymore gold/resources because more will do nothing for me"
> 
> In D3 we don't have that. You can collect an infinite amount of gold and never have "too much" because you just sell it to make money. So there never is that feeling of "yes i have conquered diablo 3, I have more gold that i know what to do with, I have toons geared to the roof, etc...."
> 
> It's now, when a botter or multiboxer, or someone with way too much time on their hands... reaches the above mentioned point, is about greed. Now they keep going simply because all the excess is real money. So there never is a saturation point, or a reason to quit getting more and more and more. And with this comes faster ways of getting more, and further progression of single accounts by these folks having all the best rolls on the best items, and pretty soon its a mini economical model of the United States of America.
> 
> Where a few have it all and many have crap.


Problem is these botters have enough accounts to hold any amount of gold that you deem to be a "cap". As I said in a post above, go check out the demonbuddy forum. There are guys on that site that are basically professional botters. Everyone knows they have a lifetime on their accounts, so they bot 24/7 and collect as much gold/items as possible before their ban comes through. They are smart and generally know how to turn the items/gold in for real money without doing so from an account that is botting or one even on the same IP as bot accounts.

Imposing limitation only hurts real players, as botters don't care and will find any means to further themselves.

As far as others thinking there is a way to salvage the economy, I don't really get it. You can't impose any kind of tax or any other measure that hurts a bot more than a real player. If you tax everyone, the average user is going to have no gold after a few transactions. Simply increasing drop rate so that average players feel like they are finding gear will not work either. If everyone is able to find the best items in the game at a fairly quick rate, then the reward to the game is gone. There has to be a reward (items) that is difficult for the masses to obtain. Unless you reward people based on time, and make the rewards bind to their account, then bots will always have easiest access to the best rewards since they can play 24/7.

Its a lose lose situation. Blizzard promised to be able to control botting by making this game require server side authentication. Well news flash, Blizzard lied. Not only can they not control botting, they feed from it. Ban 1,000 accounts every 30 days, those people rebuy accounts and are back at it. The botter loses nothing but a little headache since they at any given time don't keep a stockpile of gold or items. So, Blizzard makes 60 bucks for each new account, and the botter gets to go back to botting (if he was profitable, which is almost always the case).

Bad game is a bad game. People are too smart these days for a game like this to thrive based on the way it was designed.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beefcake18*
> 
> Problem is these botters have enough accounts to hold any amount of gold that you deem to be a "cap". As I said in a post above, go check out the demonbuddy forum. There are guys on that site that are basically professional botters. Everyone knows they have a lifetime on their accounts, so they bot 24/7 and collect as much gold/items as possible before their ban comes through. They are smart and generally know how to turn the items/gold in for real money without doing so from an account that is botting or one even on the same IP as bot accounts.
> 
> Imposing limitation only hurts real players, as botters don't care and will find any means to further themselves.
> 
> As far as others thinking there is a way to salvage the economy, I don't really get it. You can't impose any kind of tax or any other measure that hurts a bot more than a real player. If you tax everyone, the average user is going to have no gold after a few transactions. Simply increasing drop rate so that average players feel like they are finding gear will not work either. If everyone is able to find the best items in the game at a fairly quick rate, then the reward to the game is gone. There has to be a reward (items) that is difficult for the masses to obtain. Unless you reward people based on time, and make the rewards bind to their account, then bots will always have easiest access to the best rewards since they can play 24/7.
> 
> Its a lose lose situation. Blizzard promised to be able to control botting by making this game require server side authentication. Well news flash, Blizzard lied. Not only can they not control botting, they feed from it. Ban 1,000 accounts every 30 days, those people rebuy accounts and are back at it. The botter loses nothing but a little headache since they at any given time don't keep a stockpile of gold or items. So, Blizzard makes 60 bucks for each new account, and the botter gets to go back to botting (if he was profitable, which is almost always the case).
> 
> Bad game is a bad game. People are too smart these days for a game like this to thrive based on the way it was designed.


I agree. Therefore it reverts back to my original complaint of the AH. They need to address the AH. Put buyout caps on items so at least normal players arent looking at 4,999,999,999 price tags for best items. Also limit the trade window cap. Sure, it wont stop botters, but it WILL help normal players, and it will be a hassle and annoyance for botters, because they will require multiple transactions to sell or trade gold.

Also, it would be effective to limit trade caps in trade window because then botters who try to sell over the amount would require integrity or multiple transactions to make more than the cap limit on a single item. So say the cap is 99,999,999 in the trade window and im going to buy ono black market an item worth 1,000,000,000,000 now. The botter would have to put the item in the window and me put the cap 99,999,999 multipe times for him to get that money. But say this happened. first trade window completed... and I say "thanks" and bounce. I just paid 99,999,999 for the item and nothing the botter can do about it. Period. Therefore, it would effectively get rid of this type of black market trading. And if your dumb enough to fork over 99,999,999 multiple times in order to make the trade amount... then the botter coule just snipe you out of all that gold. So, it would effectively, althought not compeltely, put a huge damper on black market trading.


----------



## Fr0sty

ptr is up

dueling seems fun if you love one shotting people to death


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ptr is up
> 
> dueling seems fun if you love one shotting people to death


Resilience will fix it.

...Oh wait...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Resilience will fix it.
> 
> ...Oh wait...


You joke, but I can totally see it making its way into D3 some how.


----------



## Seanage

sweet, Looking forward to checking out the PTR!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> sweet, Looking forward to checking out the PTR!


same! get out of work in about 1.5 hrs... really though if dueling is one shotting people then monks will be the best. maybe DH as well


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> You joke, but I can totally see it making its way into D3 some how.


I joke because it still doesn't even work all that well in WoW







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> same! get out of work in about 1.5 hrs... really though if dueling is one shotting people then monks will be the best. maybe DH as well


monks seems to be owning and so are rend barbs too


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> monks seems to be owning and so are rend barbs too


just as i expected. serenity ftw lol. Also since day 1 i thought monks would own in pvp... since we dont get pvp... at least we can mess everyone up dueling...


----------



## Phaelynar

So basically you just use hota and wotb insanity with leap and win? Haven't played yet but I can't imagine anything surviving a hit with 600k dps...a rend stack would tick for tons of damage as well.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> So basically you just use hota and wotb insanity with leap and win? Haven't played yet but I can't imagine anything surviving a hit with 600k dps...a rend stack would tick for tons of damage as well.


how bout something that completely immunes you to all damage for 4 seconds? Then you flash the enemy for 3 seconds blinding them while increasing your own dmg by 30% on top of the 15% increase from another skill... then pop your overawe so that the enemy takes an additional 48% more dmg... then you can SSS for over 2310% weapon dmg


----------



## -SE7EN-

haha. add me to duel!!


----------



## evilferret

I'm going to get one shot but be down to watch some dueling hilarity.

Anybody try Mantra of Retribution? If I can't win, I want to double KO!


----------



## -SE7EN-

ugh cant login to ptr.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> how bout something that completely immunes you to all damage for 4 seconds? Then you flash the enemy for 3 seconds blinding them while increasing your own dmg by 30% on top of the 15% increase from another skill... then pop your overawe so that the enemy takes an additional 48% more dmg... then you can SSS for over 2310% weapon dmg


you dont even neeed that much to kill someone

remember that players dont have 1.5million hp


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you dont even neeed that much to kill someone
> 
> remember that players dont have 1.5million hp


Shoot that's still just a few seconds, I hate the extra HP champs and ubers when there hundreds of millions...

And actually my Monk has right at 1million EHP which is probably more relevant for dueling or PvP.


----------



## -SE7EN-

well.... i seem to be undergeared from not playing too much. my pet build is pretty bad for pvp, but the spirit barrage build (subbing acid cloud for bears.. bears not so good lol) did well vs some ranged with 100 and 200 k more dps than me. i have about 100k dps and 45k life, and I expected that build to be worse than my pet build on pvp.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> well.... i seem to be undergeared from not playing too much. my pet build is pretty bad for pvp, but the spirit barrage build (subbing acid cloud for bears.. bears not so good lol) did well vs some ranged with 100 and 200 k more dps than me. i have about 100k dps and 45k life, and I expected that build to be worse than my pet build on pvp.


locust + spirit barrage + acid cloud(corpse bomb) = gg

dont forget to have a bleed weapon to inflict maximum dmg potential


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder how much resistances factor in against enemy attacks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wonder how much resistances factor in against enemy attacks.


look at your damage mitigation numbers .. and then the % is what you get vs other level 60 players or mobs while in pve

its that simple

so going tanky with more then 100k hp is the right path for dueling to avoid 1 shotting


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> look at your damage mitigation numbers .. and then the % is what you get vs other level 60 players or mobs while in pve
> 
> its that simple
> 
> so going tanky with more then 100k hp is the right path for dueling to avoid 1 shotting


OK so there are no adjustments taking into consideration that most people are around 30-50K hp and 700-800 AR? That's going to make for some incredibly fast duels.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK so there are no adjustments taking into consideration that most people are around 30-50K hp and 700-800 AR? That's going to make for some incredibly fast duels.


dueling isnt pvp

simple as that.. its dirty and un-balanced


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dueling isnt pvp
> 
> simple as that.. its dirty and un-balanced


There isn't even a flat damage nerf like in d2? I can't imagine why they wouldn't do that lol.


----------



## Xiphos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ptr is up


ah... looks like i won't be able to hit paragon lvl 100 before patch is out.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't really care about PvP after trying it, but crafting seems cool. I crafted some bad ass gloves my 3rd try.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK so there are no adjustments taking into consideration that most people are around 30-50K hp and 700-800 AR? That's going to make for some incredibly fast duels.


yeah, that's about where I am, and they are fast, but not 1shot. I went against a couple dhs who were able to take a few shots from me (granted i only have 100k dps) and a wd i could 1 shot, they seemed more glass cannon than myself, as i was able to take a few shots before i was put down. has a 200k dps wd i was fighting, but he was more glass cannon... it was basically: if he hit me twice, i was dead; if one of his first 2 shots missed, he was dead before he could pop the 3rd. the pets seem to be minimally annoying at best, and ignorable in most cases. people are usually able to simply walk though them, and not get stuck like monsters would. the gargantuan does play a small role, but the dogs are pretty laughable, as are the fetish armies that my opponent kept using on me. I want to incorporate it into my build, and am currently looking at ways to readjust, but 'haunt', it seems to be pretty decent for dueling. unless you're vs a monk. don't vs a monk. seriously. unless maybe you're a dh and can spam evasive actions around them and kill them quickly, it is not even amusing to fight a monk. all the other classes I felt like i had a good chance of winning some encounters based on my relatively mid-range vs their high-ish-range gear. not with the monk, ranged simply cannot out run their teleport punch. maybe a freeze or stun build, otherwise probably a loss. also: traps might be amusing.


----------



## Seanage

Crqftintahas potential. I could see dumping tons of gold into it to get some good items for myself. Kinda defeats the constant ah stuff, but it would be all on ny effort to coke up with the items.


----------



## computerparts

I been reading on peoples' experiences and found it costs 5 mil to remove a marquise gem from a socket


----------



## Random_Sheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I been reading on peoples' experiences and found it costs 5 mil to remove a marquise gem from a socket


Thats crazy! - How much do they cost to craft?
I also love the fact that thee EU servers were still down when i went to work but the US are running.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Random_Sheep*
> 
> Thats crazy! - How much do they cost to craft?
> I also love the fact that thee EU servers were still down when i went to work but the US are running.


I believe the cost to craft one is 3 radiant gems + 20 mil. Or about 80 mil if you have to buy the 3 radiant gems that are required.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Well I'm gonna run this eve. Need some more keys asap as i wanna roll some rings and armour.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rust1d?

Thy need a pvp only server where everyone starts fresh.


Make it 8 players
Allow people to go hostile
Make special gear/sets which only drops on pvp servers
Make special crafting recipes available only on pvp servers
Allow gold to drop off players on the pvp server
New achievements/banner markings
Introduce a pvp only gem, such as a diamond
Allow people to switch between acts without losing NV, but pvp can occur anywhere outside of town
pvp starts at lv 10 (you can set the pvp range when you create a game)
Thoughts?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> Thy need a pvp only server where everyone starts fresh.
> 
> 
> Make it 8 players
> Allow people to go hostile
> Make special gear/sets which only drops on pvp servers
> Make special crafting recipes available only on pvp servers
> Allow gold to drop off players on the pvp server
> New achievements/banner markings
> Introduce a pvp only gem, such as a diamond
> Allow people to switch between acts without losing NV, but pvp can occur anywhere outside of town
> pvp starts at lv 10 (you can set the pvp range when you create a game)
> Thoughts?


No... just no. That sounds like WoW all over again... I don't want the travesty that is WoW PvP in d3, regardless of how much the Dev's already borrowed from it.


----------



## Seanage

Sounds like a totally different game to me. Doing anything like "starting fresh" just temporarly fixes any money issue... the same gear issue would exist, your just evening the playing field for all the true hardcore players that dedicate the majority of their day to the game. Not to mention you'd have to solve the balance issue which they mentioned they are not about to do atm.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't really care about PvP after trying it, but crafting seems cool. I crafted some bad ass gloves my 3rd try.


lol cause youre a ww barb. they are squishy fairies. cant ballerina dance against a single player and win.









i'm pleasantly suprized that my predictions came true. monks own in dueling, as I thought they woudl in pvp. I can pretty much one shot most folks if I use a skorn, if I use echoing fury+sledge fist then its game over with even just FoT/thunderclap lol. I can kill 2 folks at once (if one isnt a pet WD build) with SSS and skorn also. MAYBE even all 3 if they ar all near eachother... 2310% weap dmg over 7 hits... on top of 30% extra dmg and 15% extra dmg + them taking 48% more dmg... skorn with blk dmg max of over 1600... wow

pet WD is def way to go i think... since pets absorb a lot of smg and get in the way of all the crap you have to manuever around like benches and stuff. with spirit walk + pets, it can sometimes be hard to target a WD. but most importantly SSS hits pets as well, so right when its cast id imagine if you use spirit walk, a WD wouldnt get hit at all and their pets will just all die.

now im real mad about no pvp







thats part of the reason i rolled a monk.


----------



## Rust1d?

It would mostly be just like Diablo 2 pvp, only difference being it will be its own server. Also, I wanted to mention that you cannot use the AH/RMAH.

The issue is you cannot have pvp integrated into the game as is. With the pay to win model, you are always gonna have people hwo just have incredible gear because they have a credit card.

With a pvp server, you get everybody on an equal playing field. This also enables ladders, ranking systems etc, just like Diablo 2. The biggest feature is you do not have people whining about how they do not want pvp etc.


----------



## Phaelynar

PvP is what I said it was. If I have insanity up, I just rape everything. On cool down I get raped by CC. Its an amusing time killer. The 4 person per game limit is mega lame though, especially when its not a queue for random game system.

The proc from butchers sickle though is going to make its value skyrocket. Extra stun/pull is epic.

The barb resource pool is kind of sucky as I had to dump impunity for the fury rune.


----------



## FlawleZ

So dueling is hilarious. Monks and DH seem most OP. Then Barbs and then Wiz, didn't get to experience vs. a WD so can't speak for them. I was able to take on some well geared paragon 100 barbs and dh and most battles were a tossup depending on who gets to who first. DH from a distance are hard to beat. Spirit regen is everything for monk. I have none on mine and I was only dieing when I ran out of spirit.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> PvP is what I said it was. If I have insanity up, I just rape everything. On cool down I get raped by CC. Its an amusing time killer. The 4 person per game limit is mega lame though, especially when its not a queue for random game system.
> 
> The proc from butchers sickle though is going to make its value skyrocket. Extra stun/pull is epic.
> 
> The barb resource pool is kind of sucky as I had to dump impunity for the fury rune.


i kind of have same prob with monk. we start with zero spirit as well... so i have basically 4 seconds from serenity to gain all my spirit that i can use for the entire fight until the first guy dies.

I was raping with even my squishy farm gear on, then I put on my blackthorn pants/ammy with sledgefist/.echoing fury and was undefeated

my farm gear jsut consists of just full inna set and 2 hander... so i basically just swapped belt for witching hour, pants for blackthorn, and then used blackthorn ammy.


----------



## Phaelynar

I only tried it on an old i3 laptop with an hd3000 for graphics and hotel internet. I get home on the 28th where I won't have massive input lag.

There will never be balance between ranged and melee classes, but if they made it a team format and eliminated the whole insta gib it would make it a lot better. Without Wotb up barbs are horribly gimped.

The DH I played against may have just sucked, but ww was actually effective as it either one shotted from the start or the tornados finished it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I only tried it on an old i3 laptop with an hd3000 for graphics and hotel internet. I get home on the 28th where I won't have massive input lag.
> 
> There will never be balance between ranged and melee classes, but if they made it a team format and eliminated the whole insta gib it would make it a lot better. Without Wotb up barbs are horribly gimped.
> 
> The DH I played against may have just sucked, but ww was actually effective as it either one shotted from the start or the tornados finished it.


I can see how WW would work like that. As a monk, my only defense would be serenity and healing pots and BoH for the small heal, all of which have cooldowns... so I would have to doge and teleport to attack you. Also, long term, my insta gib kill set wouldn't be effective. I would need to run different skills to make monks super viable in drawn oout battles. I have not yet fought another monk, which I am anxious to try.

Basically though right now, I just pop overawe as soon as enemey in sight, then pop blinding flash as im teleporting to them for extra 30% dmg, then if the sledgefist/echoing fury combo doesnt stun/fear them into a 2-3 hit death, I SSS them for over 2000% weap dmg. At this point, another player usually tries casting something, so if I didn't already use serenity, ill pop it then, if my health is down (havent had anyone be able to one shot me yet) then ill use BoH for healing + 15% extra dmg, then pop mantra again and rinse repeat. At this point, I need to rely on evasive manuevers while still pursuing since there is still a couple seconds left c/d on blinding flash and a handful of seconds on SSS. So long term I don't think it would be good simply because I run out of spirit, and not attacking enough with primary attack to regen it.

I could go with the TP skillset or use gear with spirit regen, but even then it would only be 7-8 spirit per second... which may or may not be enough fo heavy hitting spam skills. Haven't tried bells yet, but the buff to over 800% weap dmg is intriguing.

edit: also, SSS can kill 2 possibly 3 players at once if they are all together and dont have their defense abilities up. Only exception is WD with pets, because some of the 7 strikes hit pets as well...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> So dueling is hilarious. Monks and DH seem most OP. Then Barbs and then Wiz, didn't get to experience vs. a WD so can't speak for them. I was able to take on some well geared paragon 100 barbs and dh and most battles were a tossup depending on who gets to who first. DH from a distance are hard to beat. Spirit regen is everything for monk. I have none on mine and I was only dieing when I ran out of spirit.


add me, my wd does pretty well, i win a little bit less than half the time, and my gear feels about half of my competitors. have yet to fight a monk with my spirit build though, it may or may not do better vs monk than my pets build did.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> lol cause youre a ww barb. they are squishy fairies. cant ballerina dance against a single player and win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pleasantly suprized that my predictions came true. monks own in dueling, as I thought they woudl in pvp. I can pretty much one shot most folks if I use a skorn, if I use echoing fury+sledge fist then its game over with even just FoT/thunderclap lol. I can kill 2 folks at once (if one isnt a pet WD build) with SSS and skorn also. MAYBE even all 3 if they ar all near eachother... 2310% weap dmg over 7 hits... on top of 30% extra dmg and 15% extra dmg + them taking 48% more dmg... skorn with blk dmg max of over 1600... wow
> 
> pet WD is def way to go i think... since pets absorb a lot of smg and get in the way of all the crap you have to manuever around like benches and stuff. with spirit walk + pets, it can sometimes be hard to target a WD. but most importantly SSS hits pets as well, so right when its cast id imagine if you use spirit walk, a WD wouldnt get hit at all and their pets will just all die.
> 
> now im real mad about no pvp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats part of the reason i rolled a monk.


yeah well I was using a throwabarb build in pvp. I had been saving gear for it. It can work with a few more adjustments, might even be really good.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> add me, my wd does pretty well, i win a little bit less than half the time, and my gear feels about half of my competitors. have yet to fight a monk with my spirit build though, it may or may not do better vs monk than my pets build did.


why would you focus on a pet build for dueling?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would think the hex curse from the pygmy shaman would be pretty effective for dueling.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why would you focus on a pet build for dueling?


it works against monks







he killed me a couple times before i swapped gear
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> yeah well I was using a throwabarb build in pvp. I had been saving gear for it. It can work with a few more adjustments, might even be really good.


yeah fluid was trying that also. Prob the best. I would think HoTA with a 2 hander and leap/sprint to get around would be best tho for one shot kills. weapon throw prob good. havent played around with diff builds on my barb. If barbs are a threat with weap throw then id prob just swap dashing strike out for something so I can just teleport right to you at a longer distance instead of just the short teleport from thunderclap on primary attack.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would think the hex curse from the pygmy shaman would be pretty effective for dueling.


without a doubt

there are many useless pve spells good for dueling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> it works against monks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he killed me a couple times before i swapped gear
> yeah fluid was trying that also. Prob the best. I would think HoTA with a 2 hander and leap/sprint to get around would be best tho for one shot kills. weapon throw prob good. havent played around with diff builds on my barb. If barbs are a threat with weap throw then id prob just swap dashing strike out for something so I can just teleport right to you at a longer distance instead of just the short teleport from thunderclap on primary attack.


i'll just wait for live servers to get the patch and show you how easy it is to deal with melee class as a witch doctor


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> without a doubt
> 
> there are many useless pve spells good for dueling
> i'll just wait for live servers to get the patch and show you how easy it is to deal with melee class as a witch doctor


lookin forward to it. mind giving me a hint as to your skill set? I already know spirit walk is annoying as the little spirit is a decoy that can be targeted. I found myself accidently clicking that stupid thing when trying to click above it in the direction of the WD movement... but what main dps skills are you using?

Also throwing this out there for whoever is reading, the only main bad thing about WD pets, is that monks and barbs can use them for quick resource regeneration by attacking while you spirit walk. This helped me out a few times. So, without pet build, I think WDs will def be nasty. Still though, I killed a couple of them easily beacuse they were more glass cannon or something... so as long as i pop serenity at the right time and can target them long enough to blind them then fear/stun them... it was over in just a couple hits.


----------



## Seanage

I think the crafted ammys may produce better ammys than what can currently drop. being item lvl 63 and all... Will have to see what some of the top rolls look like to get an idea


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> lookin forward to it. mind giving me a hint as to your skill set? I already know spirit walk is annoying as the little spirit is a decoy that can be targeted. I found myself accidently clicking that stupid thing when trying to click above it in the direction of the WD movement... but what main dps skills are you using?
> 
> Also throwing this out there for whoever is reading, the only main bad thing about WD pets, is that monks and barbs can use them for quick resource regeneration by attacking while you spirit walk. This helped me out a few times. So, without pet build, I think WDs will def be nasty. Still though, I killed a couple of them easily beacuse they were more glass cannon or something... so as long as i pop serenity at the right time and can target them long enough to blind them then fear/stun them... it was over in just a couple hits.


annoying dot spell.. 140k hp 800 all res 7k armor and a big frog

and what not









i allready have a build in mind that will annoy people


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I think the crafted ammys may produce better ammys than what can currently drop. being item lvl 63 and all... Will have to see what some of the top rolls look like to get an idea


from what i have seen yes they can. comon triple stat rolls on top of the other properties as well. EXPENSIVE in HC to craft tho haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> annoying dot spell.. 140k hp 800 all res 7k armor and a big frog
> 
> and what not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i allready have a build in mind that will annoy people


nice!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Js593-1965/hero/18028290
> 
> PVM based only. Any idea's on how to futher improve. Did this before, got myself a cheap manticore, and a few goodies.
> 
> Thanks


Been waiting a couple days on this... Anyone?


----------



## DoomDash

Does anyone know what gem is required for the amulet crafting? It said perfect, but that's it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Does anyone know what gem is required for the amulet crafting? It said perfect, but that's it.


whatever gem you are making the main stat for oh and it is a perfect square, a brimstone, and essence


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Been waiting a couple days on this... Anyone?


I assume pvm is some other working of pve? let's see, basics.... nat's boots. innas pants and belt. dual-socket manticore. if you get the nat's boots, you may look into a decent dex andariel's. sharpshooter is pretty useless, 'fake dps'. change 'nightbane' to 'gloom'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> annoying dot spell.. 140k hp 800 all res 7k armor and a big frog
> and what not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i allready have a build in mind that will annoy people


the WD I was running vs the other day did toadofhugeness + haunt. the toad did well vs the barb, not so well vs my wd or the dh. haunt on the other hand.... nice. as is making a melee close the gap through constant acid rains lol. the barb quit because of it, he would be half dead by the time he was able to get to me through various leap skills and whatnot.. as soon as he closed the gap, I would swalk and spam ar. i could just tell he was getting mad.







I hope they space it out a bit for release, I find myself getting caught on trees too much.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I assume pvm is some other working of pve? let's see, basics.... nat's boots. innas pants and belt. dual-socket manticore. if you get the nat's boots, you may look into a decent dex andariel's. sharpshooter is pretty useless, 'fake dps'. change 'nightbane' to 'gloom'
> the WD I was running vs the other day did toadofhugeness + haunt. the toad did well vs the barb, not so well vs my wd or the dh. haunt on the other hand.... nice. as is making a melee close the gap through constant acid rains lol. the barb quit because of it, he would be half dead by the time he was able to get to me through various leap skills and whatnot.. as soon as he closed the gap, I would swalk and spam ar. i could just tell he was getting mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they space it out a bit for release, I find myself getting caught on trees too much.


i'd go for haunt,spirit barrage,locust,toad of hugeness and of course bleed dmg on my mojo and weapon

and let the dot kill them slowly


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I assume pvm is some other working of pve? let's see, basics.... nat's boots. innas pants and belt. dual-socket manticore. if you get the nat's boots, you may look into a decent dex andariel's. sharpshooter is pretty useless, 'fake dps'. change 'nightbane' to 'gloom'
> the WD I was running vs the other day did toadofhugeness + haunt. the toad did well vs the barb, not so well vs my wd or the dh. haunt on the other hand.... nice. as is making a melee close the gap through constant acid rains lol. the barb quit because of it, he would be half dead by the time he was able to get to me through various leap skills and whatnot.. as soon as he closed the gap, I would swalk and spam ar. i could just tell he was getting mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they space it out a bit for release, I find myself getting caught on trees too much.


PVM is player vs monster, the proper term for the Diablo series







. Anyone using PVE is probably an MMO player who didn't play D2.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PVM is player vs monster, the proper term for the Diablo series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone using PVE is probably an MMO player who didn't play D2.


I see. I have never played MMOs, and I played D2; but only seen PvE used.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Any Idea at what I should sell that for?


----------



## DoomDash

No socket, no crit, not much str.... not much.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PVM is player vs monster, the proper term for the Diablo series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone using PVE is probably an MMO player who didn't play D2.


I still remember having a "PK" sourcey in D2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still remember having a "PK" sourcey in D2.


PK (player killing) is actually a pretty old school term. Haven't actually heard that in a while. It seems everyone says PvP nowadays. In the past it was PVM and PK. Now it seems to be PvE and PvP.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea at what I should sell that for?


no socket no crit .. its worthless.. a brimstone or 100k at best


----------



## cyanmcleod

PK... wow... takes me back when we would PK @ PK on mordred  daoc terms for killing people at prydwen keep since i know nobody on this site would get that one lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> PK (player killing) is actually a pretty old school term. Haven't actually heard that in a while. It seems everyone says PvP nowadays. In the past it was PVM and PK. Now it seems to be PvE and PvP.


PK is different then PVP though. PK is killing characters wither they want to fight or not... mostly not xD.

PVP = duels in blood moor
PK= lightning fury into baals minions, then TP and hostile... not always that cheap, but the general idea is to kill players trying to PVM.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah that's what I did. Joined pub Baal runs, used a map hack, teleported directly to them, killed all of them, watched them rage, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Seanage

40th crafted ammy. not too bad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PK is different then PVP though. PK is killing characters wither they want to fight or not... mostly not xD.
> 
> PVP = duels in blood moor
> PK= lightning fury into baals minions, then TP and hostile... not always that cheap, but the general idea is to kill players trying to PVM.


Involuntary fighting was fun for the occasional lol's. As for PvP, let's call it mutually agreed PK.







I remember PK'ing up the wazoo in MUD games I use to play.

hide, bs target, c fireball target, use scroll target, hide, bs target GG!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> whatever gem you are making the main stat for oh and it is a perfect square, a brimstone, and essence


In that case I am so ready.

Also, saved 6 300 spears for this patch:


Normally all of them would be worthless but one, but since PvP is near out maybe they are worth more than a Brimstone. The one I have listed at 150m I bought for 22m a week ago with a socket. There is one you cant see in the pic too. Wish me luck.


----------



## Seanage

Good luck doom, I actually wish I didn't flip a couple sledge fists for the little profit I made earlier... seems they are going for big now.

I dueled flawlz yesterday testing out dueling for the first time, I wasn't looking forward to this feature and it lost my interest pretty quickly. With there being no reward system for duels, and knowing very well that they didn't do anything to reduce overall damage done to another player, it was really a crapshoot to who could hit what ability the quickest in the case of monk vs monk.

I do very much enjoy the crafting aspect though, the added fact that experience is greater for higher MP levels is really nice. BTW, If anyone wants my monk gear on the PTR just let me know. I gave away my yellow weapon yesterday and am just gonna give the rest away and re-transfer over my character once it is available.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no socket no crit .. its worthless.. a brimstone or 100k at best


had one just like it that i couldnt even sell for 50k


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Good luck doom, I actually wish I didn't flip a couple sledge fists for the little profit I made earlier... seems they are going for big now.
> 
> I dueled flawlz yesterday testing out dueling for the first time, I wasn't looking forward to this feature and it lost my interest pretty quickly. With there being no reward system for duels, and knowing very well that they didn't do anything to reduce overall damage done to another player, it was really a crapshoot to who could hit what ability the quickest in the case of monk vs monk.
> 
> I do very much enjoy the crafting aspect though, the added fact that experience is greater for higher MP levels is really nice. BTW, If anyone wants my monk gear on the PTR just let me know. I gave away my yellow weapon yesterday and am just gonna give the rest away and re-transfer over my character once it is available.


Yeah dueling is entertaining for a short while but gets old quick due to no incentive. Roughest time for me so far was a random paragon 1 00 DH that did 400K DPS. He would spam ss all day and it was impossible to see or hit him. He left the turret firing away and he was 1-2 shotting my monk. SS seemed really OP for dueling. Other than that most somewhat closely geared matches end up being a toss up on who hits what skill when.


----------



## Seanage

I watched Konger duel for about 5 minutes and was over it. He even had some gear for more survivability and he could drop pretty quick.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah dueling is entertaining for a short while but gets old quick due to no incentive. Roughest time for me so far was a random paragon 1 00 DH that did 400K DPS. He would spam ss all day and it was impossible to see or hit him. He left the turret firing away and he was 1-2 shotting my monk. SS seemed really OP for dueling. Other than that most somewhat closely geared matches end up being a toss up on who hits what skill when.


yeah ss and turret sounds incredibly cheap for dueling. i've gotta try that out.


----------



## Fr0sty

how awesome would it be to hear jay wilson is leaving D3 ??

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7592242994?page=1 well there it is.. its official


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Now I need to find out what future Blizzard games he is working on so I can avoid them like the plague. Maybe now we can see some meaningful changes to the game to draw back all the lost fans. New captain, new direction... hopefully.

PS: This has given me new hope about the future direction of the game and hopefully real class balancing and buffs in the near future.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

As many are saying... barb nerfs inc... or maybe some better class buffs inc to put them in Line with barbs.. though I see the Nerfs more of a reality then the buffs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> As many are saying... barb nerfs inc... or maybe some better class buffs inc to put them in Line with barbs.. though I see the Nerfs more of a reality then the buffs.


I would prefer to see class buffs, but Blizzard has been fairly fail at that. If they can't successfully buff and balance classes, I wouldn't mind seeing heavy barbarian nerfs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would prefer to see class buffs, but Blizzard has been fairly fail at that. If they can't successfully buff and balance classes, I wouldn't mind seeing heavy barbarian nerfs.


Do we need class buffs though? The game is easy enough as is, I don't think any more buffs would help anything.

The problem with nerfing is they tend to just ruin the good builds though... they just need to level everything a bit more, not ruin builds.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do we need class buffs though? The game is easy enough as is, I don't think any more buffs would help anything.
> 
> The problem with nerfing is they tend to just ruin the good builds though... they just need to level everything a bit more, not ruin builds.


class buffs would promote build diversity.. instead of cm wiz .. we could go hydra blizzard and what not and still farm as fast as a cm wiz or close

i see nothing wrong with that

and the game is easy,only because jay wilson pleased the casual players.. otherwise inferno would be as hard as mp10 in terms of damage and mp5 in terms of hp


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Do we need class buffs though? The game is easy enough as is, I don't think any more buffs would help anything.
> 
> The problem with nerfing is they tend to just ruin the good builds though... they just need to level everything a bit more, not ruin builds.


Youre right here. However, the builds revolve around gear, not character stats, so although they try to nerf skills... they aren't necessarily nerfing builds, but simply nerfing the gear essentially. IE having to have mroe CC or IAS to pull off same build. This is the problem. The game is fail because there are no "builds". a build is something that can be sustained with any gear, better gear simply means the build has more survivability and dps, but still works exactly the same. In diablo 3, a "build" is defined by gear. Meaning some "builds" dont even work unless you have certain gear...

That is why nerfing and balancing will NEVER work.... because builds are gear dependent with a real-time economy... so how are you going to judge gear? By value? cant. because it fluctuates by the day. can we judge gear by rarity? no, because some ilvl63 drop way more than others... can we judge by set items? no, because the "RNG" varies and "perfect rolls" on everything is hard to come by, and even if so, you would need to have a full set of perfect rolls to compare a class "balance".


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Now I need to find out what future Blizzard games he is working on so I can avoid them like the plague. Maybe now we can see some meaningful changes to the game to draw back all the lost fans. New captain, new direction... hopefully.
> 
> PS: This has given me new hope about the future direction of the game and hopefully real class balancing and buffs in the near future.


do you really believe this ONE man single-handedly destroyed the latest part of the Diablo franchise? I don't. He isn't owner, just a mere high-up of many high-ups. This was a companies doing, as a whole. If the higher-ups at Blizzard, the same ones who may have overseen BroodWar and Diablo II... if they had a problem with the direction the game was taking, and the catering to the casual audience, and the blatant money-grubbing of the auction house..... they could have said 'no'.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do you really believe this ONE man single-handedly destroyed the latest part of the Diablo franchise? I don't. He isn't owner, just a mere high-up of many high-ups. This was a companies doing, as a whole. If the higher-ups at Blizzard, the same ones who may have overseen BroodWar and Diablo II... if they had a problem with the direction the game was taking, and the catering to the casual audience, and the blatant money-grubbing of the auction house..... they could have said 'no'.


Everything went south after Activision got them IMO. I certainly got my money in play time out of D3, but it's definitely not on the same quality scale as Diablo or Diablo II.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Youre right here. However, the builds revolve around gear, not character stats, so although they try to nerf skills... they aren't necessarily nerfing builds, but simply nerfing the gear essentially. IE having to have mroe CC or IAS to pull off same build. This is the problem. The game is fail because there are no "builds". a build is something that can be sustained with any gear, better gear simply means the build has more survivability and dps, but still works exactly the same. In diablo 3, a "build" is defined by gear. Meaning some "builds" dont even work unless you have certain gear...
> 
> That is why nerfing and balancing will NEVER work.... because builds are gear dependent with a real-time economy... so how are you going to judge gear? By value? cant. because it fluctuates by the day. can we judge gear by rarity? no, because some ilvl63 drop way more than others... can we judge by set items? no, because the "RNG" varies and "perfect rolls" on everything is hard to come by, and even if so, you would need to have a full set of perfect rolls to compare a class "balance".


a build cannot be made with any gears... saying so avoids build diversity

build diversity starts by making all the stats do something good or provide synergy between themselves via a mechanic.. like pickup radius for witch doctors ..

so this way health globe bonus stacked on top of pickup radius can make a gruesome feast even better

or a thorns build requires thorn damage gear.. otherwise its not a thorns build

and the best way to judge gear is with the build the person tried to pull off.. but seeing as there are a multitudes of bad affixes shows that there is a lack of build diversity created by the devs ... and in due time those issues will get fixed as promised by the devs

so balancing the classes by including nerfs to super OP cheat builds and buffing useless skill is the right way, but making those strides at the current pace that the dev team is doing is what's wrong with the game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do you really believe this ONE man single-handedly destroyed the latest part of the Diablo franchise? I don't. He isn't owner, just a mere high-up of many high-ups. This was a companies doing, as a whole. If the higher-ups at Blizzard, the same ones who may have overseen BroodWar and Diablo II... if they had a problem with the direction the game was taking, and the catering to the casual audience, and the blatant money-grubbing of the auction house..... they could have said 'no'.


You're right. He could have just been a puppet, a figure head for the greedy asshats above him such as Koktick. At the end of the day however, he is still the Lead Game Designer, meaning ANY AND ALL major game mechanics, game play, direction, and content decisions will STILL have to go through him. Sure there are a group of people working on different aspects of the game, but the core decisions still run through the head. Things like the heavy handed nerfs, killing of Cain, continued lack of ID All functionality, ect are all decisions that ultimately have to be made by him in his role. Just from the interviews alone as well, since the beginning, people could tell that this guy did not know what the hell he was doing and what the Diablo franchise was about. Now someone like Mike or Koktick could of course overrule him. I am not denying that. However, from his interviews and his blogs, a good number of D2 players thought from the get go that he was a very poor choice to lead a team in making D3. Hey, who knows, maybe he is just a poor scapegoat thrown out there by the higher up's. That could also be a possibility, but until someone spills the beans, we all will never know.


----------



## lckylocal

Finished with testing out the new crafting stuff so if anyone wants any of my sc gear on the ptr to play around with just add me on the live servers with a message saying your from ocn. There is an ammy for the barb to its just on the ah now so its not showing.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fluid-1502/


----------



## jbobb

I need to remember to play around on the AH every now and then. I bought a Visage of Giyua last week to play around with to see if I wanted the extra mana regen and resist. Decided I really didn't need it because I did lose some vitality and DPS. I bought it for 27m and sold it today for 51m.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I need to remember to play around on the AH every now and then. I bought a Visage of Giyua last week to play around with to see if I wanted the extra mana regen and resist. Decided I really didn't need it because I did lose some vitality and DPS. I bought it for 27m and sold it today for 51m.


At least you had a reason for flipping.


----------



## -SE7EN-

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7592242994?page=106#2104
excerpt: "If you still feel the need to dish out blame, then I would prefer you direct it at me. I was the executive producer on the project; I hired Jay and I gave him advice and direction throughout the development process. I was ultimately responsible for the game we released and take full responsibility for the quality of the result." -Rob Pardo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7592242994?page=106#2104
> excerpt: "If you still feel the need to dish out blame, then I would prefer you direct it at me. I was the executive producer on the project; I hired Jay and I gave him advice and direction throughout the development process. I was ultimately responsible for the game we released and take full responsibility for the quality of the result." -Rob Pardo


I read that earlier and will keep my thoughts about this new development to myself. There are too many unanswered questions, some of which I doubt will ever be answered. Anything any of us say will simply be speculation and considering the strong distrust the D3 dev team has fostered in me, any speculation I make will be naturally biased until I see solid evidence otherwise. Regardless, I still feel Jay Wilson stepping down is wonderful news and I can only hope that he does not touch any more non-RTS projects anymore in any way that involves major influence.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I read that earlier and will keep my thoughts about this new development to myself. There are too many unanswered questions, some of which I doubt will ever be answered. Anything any of us say will simply be speculation and considering the strong distrust the D3 dev team has fostered in me, any speculation I make will be naturally biased until I see solid evidence otherwise. Regardless, I still feel Jay Wilson stepping down is wonderful news and I can only hope that he does not touch any more non-RTS projects anymore in any way that involves major influence.


yeah, I just think the team as a whole is to blame. not just in a 'you guys are f'in terrible, please don't ever touch a game again' way, even though some of them this may apply to. but just in an every single person had too much on their shoulders for this game. activision is rushing games. they may not be giving a deadline, but they are pushing these games out.. even SC2, which to me is a great game, and much more polished at release than d3 was, was pushed out early. the gameplay was pretty decent, but all the extras and social aspects was bad compared to earlier releases. you have activision pushing them to release quickly, the d2 main team not working on the project, the community demanding perfection.. and then you have that oh so fun line of half the people expecting EXACTLY d2 with better graphics, and the other half wanting it to feel NOTHING like d2 (you know those people, 'i paid $60 bucks for d2 with updated textures!'). not saying the people that made it aren't at fault of being incompetent, they knew this wasn't a GREAT game. someone said 'this is crap, we can do better with some time' this went up the line. someone up the line said 'we have deadlines and budgets. this is how the game will be, fix what you can after release, but get this on the shelves'. this guy is the main guy to blame. sadly, we will never know who this guy is. most likely some guy in a nice office, not even involved with any actual part of making the game.


----------



## Fr0sty

1200 all res and 7.1k armor does make seige's reflect dmg look weak .. even in mp7 uber mode


----------



## DoomDash

470 AR and 6200 armor makes his reflect look weak on MP10







.


----------



## Zaximus

When do i know whent to pick up an item... Cuzz ive seen like on Twitch that alot of people is just skipping alot of items... when do they know there is no gold in the items, and when there is alot?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> When do i know whent to pick up an item... Cuzz ive seen like on Twitch that alot of people is just skipping alot of items... when do they know there is no gold in the items, and when there is alot?


It honestly depends on what loot you're currently wearing. A lot of us have reached a point where we only pick up iLevel 63 loot, orange, and green items. Everything else is usually guaranteed to be vendor trash and the vast majority of what is still picked up, is still trash due to the crap itemization in D3. Greens are definitely the most valuable however.


----------



## Zaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It honestly depends on what loot you're currently wearing. A lot of us have reached a point where we only pick up iLevel 63 loot, orange, and green items. Everything else is usually guaranteed to be vendor trash and the vast majority of what is still picked up, is still trash due to the crap itemization in D3. Greens are definitely the most valuable however.


But how to see if its a ilvl63? when they don't even mouse over it!?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> But how to see if its a ilvl63? when they don't even mouse over it!?


You recognize the names. For instance, the following are iLevel 63 loot:

- Any Archon stuff
- High Scabbard
- Darkblade
- Desolator Wand
- Sacred Shield
- Dread Lance
- Guru Staff
- Arch Axe
- Veil Piercer
- Heaven Hand
- Slayer
- Centurion Spear
- Rune Sword
- Demolisher
- Doom Hammer
- Decaptiator
- Revenant Bow
- Hellion Crossbow
- Exorcist


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> But how to see if its a ilvl63? when they don't even mouse over it!?


They just memorize which item names are ilvl 63. For example, a yellow Arch Axe will always be ilvl 63, so they would pick that up but not a yellow Arreat Axe, which is ilvl 58.


----------



## likethegun

this topic has someone been obsolete with the new patch though. depending on the mp lvl you run, even lower ilvl60-62 has a higher chance of rolling 6 affixes. this means that in addition to the ilvl63 items, i will always pick up gloves, amulets, rings, chest, pants, daggers, and axes... just depends on what you want. but if you run mp0 then its not worth picking up ilvl60-62 if you speed run because chance to roll 6 prop isnt too great. You just have to do your homework and learn to farm efficiently.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> this topic has someone been obsolete with the new patch though. depending on the mp lvl you run, even lower ilvl60-62 has a higher chance of rolling 6 affixes. this means that in addition to the ilvl63 items, i will always pick up gloves, amulets, rings, chest, pants, daggers, and axes... just depends on what you want. but if you run mp0 then its not worth picking up ilvl60-62 if you speed run because chance to roll 6 prop isnt too great. You just have to do your homework and learn to farm efficiently.


I agree with picking iLevel 60+ items for rings, amulets, and weapons since they were buffed. I think the some armor affix values still are capped, such as resist all. It could just be coincidence that I haven't found a sovereign anything with 60 or above AR.


----------



## Zaximus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> this topic has someone been obsolete with the new patch though. depending on the mp lvl you run, even lower ilvl60-62 has a higher chance of rolling 6 affixes. this means that in addition to the ilvl63 items, i will always pick up gloves, amulets, rings, chest, pants, daggers, and axes... just depends on what you want. but if you run mp0 then its not worth picking up ilvl60-62 if you speed run because chance to roll 6 prop isnt too great. You just have to do your homework and learn to farm efficiently.


So what is effecient?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> So what is effecient?


Depends on the capability of your character. DPS, resistances, general ability to survive. For MP0 runs, you really just want to do variations of alk runs. For MP1-3, people either do Act 3 runs for the higher mob density or quick, repetitive Act 2 Vault of the Assassin runs. There are a lot of different things you can do. It all comes down to what is fastest for you.


----------



## Fr0sty

alkaizer runs arent good for farming loot by any stretch,its only a barb only farm route.. i'd suggest that you try your own farming route by experimenting with what you can do fast and efficient and what nets you most xp/loot/hour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 470 AR and 6200 armor makes his reflect look weak on MP10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ohh i forgot to mention that i sat on 3 stack of desecration while tanking arcane beams as if it was hell or nightmare dmg

can your 400 all res barb do this?

btw i died only twice in 2 full runs .. due to being frozen into a sandwich of arcane horde frozen molten mob in mp8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> When do i know whent to pick up an item... Cuzz ive seen like on Twitch that alot of people is just skipping alot of items... when do they know there is no gold in the items, and when there is alot?


by actually knowing what sells the most on the auction house

so take time and see what are the type of items .. and then know what are the stats that people search for on said items to make farming more efficient overall
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> But how to see if its a ilvl63? when they don't even mouse over it!?


by the names... demolisher is a lvl 63 1 handed mace,crag hammers are 62 maces.. goedendag 61 maces and so on

it takes time to remember those but you will figure it out soon enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You recognize the names. For instance, the following are iLevel 63 loot:
> 
> - Any Archon stuff
> - High Scabbard
> - Darkblade
> - Desolator Wand
> - Sacred Shield
> - Dread Lance
> - Guru Staff
> - Arch Axe
> - Veil Piercer
> - Heaven Hand
> - Slayer
> - Centurion Spear
> - Rune Sword
> - Demolisher
> - Doom Hammer
> - Decaptiator
> - Revenant Bow
> - Hellion Crossbow
> - Exorcist


and picking up every 63 stuff makes it ineficient, only picking up the stuff that has potential to sell is what matters,unless you are farming essences and what not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> this topic has someone been obsolete with the new patch though. depending on the mp lvl you run, even lower ilvl60-62 has a higher chance of rolling 6 affixes. this means that in addition to the ilvl63 items, i will always pick up gloves, amulets, rings, chest, pants, daggers, and axes... just depends on what you want. but if you run mp0 then its not worth picking up ilvl60-62 if you speed run because chance to roll 6 prop isnt too great. You just have to do your homework and learn to farm efficiently.


not at all.. it only means that lvl 60 items can roll lvl 63 stats... meaning 80 resist on a level 60 or even 58 item

nothing else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaximus*
> 
> So what is effecient?


killing stuff fast and dont waste more then 1second or 2 on picking up loot


----------



## Xevv

Well I reinstalled it since Ive been pretty bored lately. I havent played since a couple weeks after release...at least I had a few mill to get some gear.

So uh anyone wanna carry me for one of those xp rings? Might be a bit till I get there on my own lol

Xevv#1729


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> alkaizer runs arent good for farming loot by any stretch,its only a barb only farm route.. i'd suggest that you try your own farming route by experimenting with what you can do fast and efficient and what nets you most xp/loot/hour
> ohh i forgot to mention that i sat on 3 stack of desecration while tanking arcane beams as if it was hell or nightmare dmg
> 
> can your 400 all res barb do this?


Kind of. I bet I kill them quicker though.


----------



## Cyclonicks

Guys, am I the only one that holds ctrl and mouse over items on the ground to see them item levels?

I'm getting used slowly of the names but you can see the ilvl before picking up the items


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks*
> 
> Guys, am I the only one that holds ctrl and mouse over items on the ground to see them item levels?
> 
> I'm getting used slowly of the names but you can see the ilvl before picking up the items


At first I did at lot, but now only for rings and ammies.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Kind of. I bet I kill them quicker though.


of course you do,you play dps barb after all but then again those are crappy test gears









wait till i have my full setup completed .. then i'll have some massive 1mil criting bears without ever running out of mana


----------



## chaosblade02

I hear MP10 is easier than than Inferno used to be within the first month D3 came out, is that true? Have they nerfed the game that much? I hear people talking about face tanking descecration, fire chain, and arcane beams, that used to not be possible no matter how good your gear was, I don't care if you had 1200 AR, 12k armor and 80k HP. If people can tank that with 600 AR and 6k armor then they must have nerfed Inferno pretty bad, right?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I hear MP10 is easier than than Inferno used to be within the first month D3 came out, is that true? Have they nerfed the game that much? I hear people talking about face tanking descecration, fire chain, and arcane beams, that used to not be possible no matter how good your gear was, I don't care if you had 1200 AR, 12k armor and 80k HP. If people can tank that with 600 AR and 6k armor then they must have nerfed Inferno pretty bad, right?


Yes and no for MP10. It's definitely harder than Inferno ever was, but gear is better, and easier to get. They did nerf a lot of things, as well as completely change others like how resistance works. It used to be warcry granted 50% more AR, but blizzard didn't like that every barb was using WC with impunity, so they changed Inferno to require less AR, but spells like WC to be far less effective ( 20% more AR vs 50% ). This way the gear you had could make it so you didn't need spells like WC anymore, if you had the right stuff. That in turn also allowed us to gain more DPS because we could ditch spells like WC once geared properly.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yes and no for MP10. It's definitely harder than Inferno ever was, but gear is better, and easier to get. They did nerf a lot of things, as well as completely change others like how resistance works. It used to be warcry granted 50% more AR, but blizzard didn't like that every barb was using WC with impunity, so they changed Inferno to require less AR, but spells like WC to be far less effective ( 20% more AR vs 50% ). This way the gear you had could make it so you didn't need spells like WC anymore, if you had the right stuff. That in turn also allowed us to gain more DPS because we could ditch spells like WC once geared properly.


So numbers like 1200 AR + 12k armor + 80k HP would be face tank numbers now?


----------



## DoomDash

U wouldnt die with those numbers.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> So numbers like 1200 AR + 12k armor + 80k HP would be face tank numbers now?


you dont even need close to that much. my monk has 1000AR, 7k armor and 35k hp, i have no problem just standing there and taking a beating. the key is a high loh


----------



## Phaelynar

Life on hit is only useful in pve up to a certain dps point. Life steal will outweigh loh easily as your damage increases.

I only run like 400 resist all on my barb at mp10 for uber runs and I don't die.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Life on hit is only useful in pve up to a certain dps point. Life steal will outweigh loh easily as your damage increases.
> 
> I only run like 400 resist all on my barb at mp10 for uber runs and I don't die.


30% less damage taken seems like a big help

and how much armor you running?


----------



## Phaelynar

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/phaelynar-1830/Beebu/28436197

6300 it looks like + impunity...


----------



## psyclum

well, now that "he who should not be named" is fired... i might have to patch up the game and maybe try to remember my password for this once great franchise of a game


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well, now that "he who should not be named" is fired... i might have to patch up the game and maybe try to remember my password for this once great franchise of a game


if you think this one person being no longer involved in the game is going to change it enough to make it enjoyable enough to play tomorrow IF you disliked it yesterday.... I wouldn't waste time and HDD space putting it back on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you think this one person being no longer involved in the game is going to change it enough to make it enjoyable enough to play tomorrow IF you disliked it yesterday.... I wouldn't waste time and HDD space putting it back on.


A new game director potentially means a new direction for design philosophies. Hopefully someone who enjoyed D2 will actually be fingered this time, instead of someone whose only experience in game designs was for RTS. I am really hoping the new game director starts the process of bringing back some real depth and more RPG elements back to the franchise. They need to bring back Cain as well, even if it is zombie Cain to ID all our loot. I am freaking tired of right clicking over and over.


----------



## Fr0sty

so before blizz goes for a nerf they just say its a bug and that they are fixing it?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> So numbers like 1200 AR + 12k armor + 80k HP would be face tank numbers now?


the reason people are "face tanking" is because they are doing 200k+ dps, which was VERY rare when the game first came out. Therefore, with life steal, life regens so quickly with AoE and consistent dps that you don't need those numbers.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> the reason people are "face tanking" is because they are doing 200k+ dps, which was VERY rare when the game first came out. *Therefore, with life steal, life regens so quickly with AoE and consistent dps that you don't need those numbers*.


mp10 fallen maniac says otherwise


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mp10 fallen maniac says otherwise


Nukes... hate them...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mp10 fallen maniac says otherwise


...they are designed for that purpose.... to explode. so that is not a very good argument... plus, if you get in a large enough mob that isnt maniacs, its not hard to survive a few of them blowing up around you.

i was referring to normal monsters that dont kamikaze. the OP was stating that pre patches, the original inferno required all that resist and armor, which obviously wouldnt hurt, but I was explaining that now days you dont need that much because high dps + life steal works for normal monsters. maniacs, if you consistently die by them... then you are just not good at the game. They are designed to kamikaze and one shot you, so, you trigger them to explode, then manuever out of the way, or you have them in a large enough mob so your AoE life regen will be enough to keep you alive i they explode around you.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ...they are designed for that purpose.... to explode. so that is not a very good argument... plus, if you get in a large enough mob that isnt maniacs, its not hard to survive a few of them blowing up around you.
> 
> i was referring to normal monsters that dont kamikaze. the OP was stating that pre patches, the original inferno required all that resist and armor, which obviously wouldnt hurt, but I was explaining that now days you dont need that much because high dps + life steal works for normal monsters. maniacs, if you consistently die by them... then you are just not good at the game. They are designed to kamikaze and one shot you, so, you trigger them to explode, then manuever out of the way, or you have them in a large enough mob so your AoE life regen will be enough to keep you alive i they explode around you.


the argument was to faceroll.. as in ez mode everything.. and you made it seem like mp10 is a faceroll

and dont forget monks takes 30% less dmg then witch doctors .. so i need 30% more defenses to do the same as you in term of faceroll

and sure inferno isnt what it used to be but its nowhere near easy for any other class then a barb cm wiz

unless you have epic gears


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the argument was to faceroll.. as in ez mode everything.. and you made it seem like mp10 is a faceroll
> 
> and dont forget monks takes 30% less dmg then witch doctors .. so i need 30% more defenses to do the same as you in term of faceroll
> 
> and sure inferno isnt what it used to be but its nowhere near easy for any other class then a barb cm wiz
> 
> unless you have epic gears *and or billions to spend on epic gears*


fixed it a little.


----------



## Seanage

I'm not so sure I'd do mp10 in 1.0.7, even though the bonuses are the biggest there, its still the sheer amount of health that those mobs have just slows things down a bit. I'll probaly be in mp6-mp7 the majority of the time with the gear set I currently posses.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the argument was to faceroll.. as in ez mode everything.. and you made it seem like mp10 is a faceroll
> 
> and dont forget monks takes 30% less dmg then witch doctors .. so i need 30% more defenses to do the same as you in term of faceroll
> 
> and sure inferno isnt what it used to be but its nowhere near easy for any other class then a barb cm wiz
> 
> unless you have epic gears


so nerf barbs and cm wiz?

i don't get why people complain about mp10 being to hard, it's just there as something to work for. the gameplay is the same anyway. it's like people got used to games that have no replay value and just want the game to tell them they are "awesome" or something after 20 hours. it's not like higher mp levels have different gameplay or different content anyway

what was really hilarious/cheap were the elite fallen lunatics. even when they did explode and didn't kill you, they still wouldn't drop loot. that was awesome ha


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> so nerf barbs and cm wiz?
> 
> i don't get why people complain about mp10 being to hard, it's just there as something to work for. the gameplay is the same anyway. it's like people got used to games that have no replay value and just want the game to tell them they are "awesome" or something after 20 hours. it's not like higher mp levels have different gameplay or different content anyway
> 
> what was really hilarious/cheap were the elite fallen lunatics. even when they did explode and didn't kill you, they still wouldn't drop loot. that was awesome ha


instead i'll suggest to buff other classes.. monks have received an ok buff but its nothing to write about

witch doctors need a buff too and so do demon hunters

i know that they have different class design philosophy but at some point they need to equalise the playing field when it comes down to farming

because this is still a farming game


----------



## computerparts

Hard to believe this is how the game started out. This vid was uploaded back in 2010. Somewhere down the line it went terribly wrong. I would have much preferred the version of D3 shown here.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> instead i'll suggest to buff other classes.. monks have received an ok buff but its nothing to write about
> 
> witch doctors need a buff too and so do demon hunters
> 
> i know that they have different class design philosophy but at some point they need to equalise the playing field when it comes down to farming
> 
> because this is still a farming game


honestly, i don't think you have really studied this game closely. because if you had, you would know that currently demon hunter is the best class for farming currently


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Hard to believe this is how the game started out. This vid was uploaded back in 2010. Somewhere down the line it went terribly wrong. I would have much preferred the version of D3 shown here.


Watching that made me sad about the current version of the game. :/


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Watching that made me sad about the current version of the game. :/


Agreed. Makes one wonder how we went from that which tbh looked fairly polished, to what we did end up with @ launch. Also, I can't wrap my head around why they took all the other "bonuses" from elemental weapons away, except for frost.


----------



## StaticFX

What they need is a whole new set of legends with cool new abilities.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> so nerf barbs and cm wiz?
> 
> i don't get why people complain about mp10 being to hard, it's just there as something to work for. the gameplay is the same anyway. it's like people got used to games that have no replay value and just want the game to tell them they are "awesome" or something after 20 hours. it's not like higher mp levels have different gameplay or different content anyway
> 
> what was really hilarious/cheap were the elite fallen lunatics. even when they did explode and didn't kill you, they still wouldn't drop loot. that was awesome ha


This is where you are wrong. If you are going to spend 1500+ hrs on diablo 3... you are doing it for the money... not for "fun"... and if you really are doing it for "fun" then go see a psychiatrist. seriously.

therefore, being able to farm higher faster gets you mroe gold, more legs, mor mats, more XP, more EVERYTHING... to sell... for real money... that is why it matters. period. yes its a farm game, yes you can have fun playing it... but if you are honestly playing for that long to have fun and not benefit yourself... then wow get a life... really...

i dont mean to offend anyone, but if your gonna level multiple characters, play HC to farm, and get to 100 paragon... you BETTER BE MAKING MONEY!!! this is a game that is P2W. Period. so if your not making money from all your accomplishments and farming abilities. Congratulations! you failed!


----------



## Seanage

gun, I think your taking it a bit too far. in that case, why do people play any game longer than 10 hours? What about all the people that play COD/Halo/BF3 / name your flavor of the month FPS game. 99.9% of them don't make any money, but I bet they continue playing it because they find something fun in it. thats all what games are about right? I kinda agree with one of the D3 CMs at this point and will play D3 off and on as patches get released.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> gun, I think your taking it a bit too far. in that case, why do people play any game longer than 10 hours? What about all the people that play COD/Halo/BF3 / name your flavor of the month FPS game. 99.9% of them don't make any money, but I bet they continue playing it because they find something fun in it. thats all what games are about right? I kinda agree with one of the D3 CMs at this point and will play D3 off and on as patches get released.


I was specifically referring to the comment I replied to. I think 2000 hrs is a bit excessive for a game that only has about 5 hours worth of non-repetitive content. Therefore, to the OP of the comment I replied to, I was stating why it, in fact, does matter with the higher mp lvls being able to class balance to farm them efficiently. Because the people who are going to want to be able to have the best gear and farm mp10 efficiently are doing so to make money. That is what I meant.

Besides, I highly doubt that any player who legitimately has like 1500-2000+ hrs in the game is playing for fun anymore... That was just a passion post lol. sorry to offend anyone, but again, I was referring to the comment i replied to.

I guess to reaffirm my other post I should have said 99% of the people who have over 1500 hrs play to make money. Yeah im sure they have fun doing it, but I guarantee if the possibility of money wasn't there, not as many would play as much.


----------



## Seanage

I see your point, Last time I checked I had over 1000 hours played, I oftentimes played with friends and had fun farming up machines to play with friends, however they slowed down playing and shortly after i did as well.

For me, there needs to be some sort of social aspect involved, sure the prospect of money was inticing when the game was first launched, but since the market has aged to the point where only very rare items sell that isn't my motivation for playin.


----------



## Rust1d?

I played Diablo 2 for fun.
I play Diablo 3 in hopes of finding that item which will sell for a decent amount on the RMAH.

I probably would not play Diablo 3 if it weren't for that chance to get an item to sell. Jay Wilson really dropped the ball on this game. Now that he is gone, maybe they can redeem themselves.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Life on hit is only useful in pve up to a certain dps point. Life steal will outweigh loh easily as your damage increases.
> 
> I only run like 400 resist all on my barb at mp10 for uber runs and I don't die.


This. Except I bet reflect kills you.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> honestly, i don't think you have really studied this game closely. because if you had, you would know that currently demon hunter is the best class for farming currently


i supose your dh can farm mp8 solo like my cheap cm wiz can


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> This is where you are wrong. If you are going to spend 1500+ hrs on diablo 3... you are doing it for the money... not for "fun"... and if you really are doing it for "fun" then go see a psychiatrist. seriously.
> 
> therefore, being able to farm higher faster gets you mroe gold, more legs, mor mats, more XP, more EVERYTHING... to sell... for real money... that is why it matters. period. yes its a farm game, yes you can have fun playing it... but if you are honestly playing for that long to have fun and not benefit yourself... then wow get a life... really...
> 
> i dont mean to offend anyone, but if your gonna level multiple characters, play HC to farm, and get to 100 paragon... you BETTER BE MAKING MONEY!!! this is a game that is P2W. Period. so if your not making money from all your accomplishments and farming abilities. Congratulations! you failed!


i have only 2 60s and the highest paragon level for either is 30. so i obviously don't play that much and my characters are hardly uber. but i do find the game to have a lot of replay value, if you don't play 5 hours a day due to the randomized elites. it's kind of like playing any arcadey game to me, i just like the mechanics and challenge involved in killing stuff. the possibility of getting a rare drop real worth a lot of real world money is pretty awesome too

that's part of the reason i don't want mp10 nerfed. i also just prefer having something to work towards. and i like to have always have the possibility to increase the difficult of the game, because if my gear get's good to the point of making an area faceroll easy, i want to be able to increase the difficulty. when an rpg game becomes to easy due to my gear or my character becomes pretty much "maxed out" i lose interest. so i like having functionally unlimited difficulty (at least that's how it feels to me at this point, since i can't efficiently clear anything past mp2)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i supose your dh can farm mp8 solo like my cheap cm wiz can


sure barb and wiz are better at high mps, but that's irrelevant in terms of farming because farming at higher mps isn't efficient anyway. dh is the best for farming because it's good for going through low mp levels very quickly


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> my personal goal is more to make an awesome farming character than to play mp10. mp10 just looks tedious because everything takes forever to die. i do find the game tedious when i play too much, but as long as i play in moderation i find the game to have more replay value than most, due to the randomized loot and random affix enemies. i think the random affix enemies were a really good touch for this game. looking forward to getting that one drop that will be worth a fair amount of real world money is definitely a draw as well, though. sure if you play 5 hours a day it feels like a job, but that's true for every game.
> 
> i don't see how any of this is a reason mp10 should be nerfed though. it's their for people who want a challenge and it's irrelevant for farming anyway
> sure barb and wiz are better at high mps, but that's irrelevant in terms of farming because farming at higher mps isn't efficient anyway. dh is the best for farming because it's good for going through low mp levels very quickly


i guess you havent seen how wd's run in mp0 then


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bassdoken*
> 
> Watching that made me sad about the current version of the game. :/


Wait till you see this one. Multi item salvaging, ability to add sockets to weapons and armor...we really got screwed on the release version of this game.





and then there was the real pvp. Remember this was back in 2010. I'm starting to think Jay Wilson had the creativity we were/still are yearning for this game and Rob Pardo was the one responsible for overruling Wilson's concepts and turning the game into the garbage we have now.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Wait till you see this one. Multi item salvaging, ability to add sockets to weapons and armor...we really got screwed on the release version of this game.
> 
> video removed... don't want huge posts


Just so you know... I hate you right now... video reminded on what we missed out on... god this looked so much better then what we got in @ launch... **** even now it still looks hundreds of times better.. I want to say its not all Jay's fault... but seriously wth Jay... wth.


----------



## likethegun

yeah, game HAD some awesome potential. here is some more info for anyone that may not have known.

The Mystic
Myriam Jahzia, The Mystic talents involve Enchanting Items.

As of 01-19-2012 The Mystic is no longer in the game, but Jay added that she might return later.

"The design team is currently looking at systems and cleaning them up, removing any superfluous system objectives and those that are beyond fixing. Thus, we're removing the Mystic artisan. As we look at the big picture, the Mystic simply wasn't adding anything to our customization system. Enhancement was really just the socket and gem system with a different name, and it would prolong the release of the game even further to go back to the drawing board and differentiate it, so we'll revisit the Mystic and enhancements at a later time. Removing her from the game took some time, but it's nowhere near the efforts that would be required to flesh out a better customization system. We hope she'll be able to join your caravan in the future, but for now we're going to focus on the extensive customization options the game already offers."



basically the mystic was the one who can guarantee you certain affixes on items by enchanting an already in-game item. They JUST NOW introduced that with the blacksmith and jewler in 1.0.7 and it still is a vague concept... you basically just get a guarantee main stat BEFORE the item is crafted now in 1.0.7 and the rest are still random...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> i have only 2 60s and the highest paragon level for either is 30. so i obviously don't play that much and my characters are hardly uber. but i do find the game to have a lot of replay value, if you don't play 5 hours a day due to the randomized elites. it's kind of like playing any arcadey game to me, i just like the mechanics and challenge involved in killing stuff. the possibility of getting a rare drop real worth a lot of real world money is pretty awesome too


I agree with you. I mean I have not made any real profitable money from the game mainly because I didn't feel like being up to speed with the changes (work full time, school full time, two kids under 3 years old) so I do just kind of play for fun... However, I also don't care about mp8-10 unless its for keys/ubers and I don't play 5hrs+ a day anymore... but when I did you best believe it was for the money. I had a lvl 11 paragon monk... (RIP you lagged b**t*rd), and a few lvl 60s SC with highest only being almost lvl 67 paragon monk.

I am not a hater in that I do enjoy the game and do think its fun, and also enjoy playing with friends... My only point was that the players who DO really care about farming mp10 efficienctly, probably already have high paragon fully decked out WW barbs and DHs anyway... so any nerfs will just help those players out even further in making real money...

Oh, and here you go folks







:
Quote:


> Play Path of Exile's Open Beta on Jan 23
> Path of Exile will enter Open Beta on January 23, 2013. This is also when the last ever character wipe occurs!
> 
> Path of Exile is an online Action RPG being developed by Grinding Gear Games in New Zealand. Created by a group of hardcore gamers, Path of Exile was designed with an emphasis on character customisation, a strong item economy and deep game systems. View the new trailer here!
> 
> The Open Beta version of the game (patch 0.10.0) introduces hundreds of changes including Path of Exile's third act - the City of Sarn. Act III includes 8 new tilesets, 18 completely new monster types and over 90 monster variations. When the Open Beta starts, all characters will be reverted back to level 1 so that it's a fresh playing field. After that point, we will never wipe characters or items again.
> 
> In April 2012 we launched a crowdfunding campaign on our website where users can purchase Supporter Packs with prices ranging from $10 to $1000. So far the community has contributed US$2.2m to the development of the game. This support has allowed us to grow our team and to polish Act III to a level we are very proud of. Thank you so much for the generous support!
> 
> We'd love to encourage you to join us for the Open Beta of Path of Exile. You've already got an account (the email address is the one that this email was sent to), so just download the game client from www.pathofexile.com and join us on January 23!


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> yeah, game HAD some awesome potential. here is some more info for anyone that may not have known.
> 
> The Mystic
> Myriam Jahzia, The Mystic talents involve Enchanting Items.
> 
> As of 01-19-2012 The Mystic is no longer in the game, but Jay added that she might return later.
> 
> basically the mystic was the one who can guarantee you certain affixes on items by enchanting an already in-game item. They JUST NOW introduced that with the blacksmith and jewler in 1.0.7 and it still is a vague concept... you basically just get a guarantee main stat BEFORE the item is crafted now in 1.0.7 and the rest are still random...


Yep, the Mystic could enchant an item with vit, ias, cd, etc... and here's the vid showing the Mystic. Also shows the ability of the Jeweler to combine gems. I hope they bring that back.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Yep, the Mystic could enchant an item with vit, ias, cd, etc... and here's the vid showing the Mystic. Also shows the ability of the Jeweler to combine gems. I hope they bring that back.


nice. yeah im at work so cant view vids. thats why i posted mine just letting everyone know what jay wilson said regarding it lol. HOPEFULLY the expansion comes with these goodies.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> yeah, game HAD some awesome potential. here is some more info for anyone that may not have known.
> 
> The Mystic
> Myriam Jahzia, The Mystic talents involve Enchanting Items.
> 
> As of 01-19-2012 The Mystic is no longer in the game, but Jay added that she might return later.
> 
> "The design team is currently looking at systems and cleaning them up, removing any superfluous system objectives and those that are beyond fixing. Thus, we're removing the Mystic artisan. As we look at the big picture, the Mystic simply wasn't adding anything to our customization system. Enhancement was really just the socket and gem system with a different name, and it would prolong the release of the game even further to go back to the drawing board and differentiate it, so we'll revisit the Mystic and enhancements at a later time. Removing her from the game took some time, but it's nowhere near the efforts that would be required to flesh out a better customization system. We hope she'll be able to join your caravan in the future, but for now we're going to focus on the extensive customization options the game already offers."


yeah... paying for an expansion for items and "systems" that were promised in the original release... gotta love it

I purshed the 25 or 50 dollar version of PoE last night, got about half way through the updater before I feel asleep. Going to check it out tonight when I get home.


----------



## TwistedTime

Actually, items, units, and features that were supposed to be in the original game, but were cut out for whatever reason, often are placed in expansions instead.

Look at Starcraft it was originally supposed to have valks, lurkers, and I believe medics as well. But Blizz had to cut them and add them in Broodwar.

And I believe(tho I am not sure.) that Assassins and runes were supposed to be in the original Diablo 2.

So those things don't really bother me.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Actually, items, units, and features that were supposed to be in the original game, but were cut out for whatever reason, often are placed in expansions instead.
> 
> Look at Starcraft it was originally supposed to have valks, lurkers, and I believe medics as well. But Blizz had to cut them and add them in Broodwar.
> 
> And I believe(tho I am not sure.) that Assassins and runes were supposed to be in the original Diablo 2.
> 
> So those things don't really bother me.


This makes sense but what bothers me the most is how the game looked back then. How it looked was a vast improvement to what we have now. It looked like they really put some effort into making it a game and not an auction house simulator. Just look at the character interaction, detail of levels, and effects. Also unfortunately, it's too far off the track to bring some of the features in now.

IMO they had a diamond in the rough, somehow managed to turn it into a turd, and are now trying polish that turd. To bring in the features shown would require a vast itemization and skill set change. The game is to the point that it requires no player skill whatsoever and relies on dps and certain skill sets are useless. It's too late to bring any of that back now, but one can only hope.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> yeah... paying for an expansion for items and "systems" that were promised in the original release... gotta love it
> 
> I purshed the 25 or 50 dollar version of PoE last night, got about half way through the updater before I feel asleep. Going to check it out tonight when I get home.


Nice to be a supporter! But the game is free to play and there are no "versions" all that gives you are closed beta keys which are going to be useless tomorrow because it will be open beta and whatever else they said... some points to use on completely non-game-play enhancing things like extra character slots or cosmetic items. The only other thing if you donate like 50$ is a kiwi pet... which is... some duck bill platypus looking wierd thing that i suppose can follow you around? ...dunno.

jsut to re-iterate: tomorrow in about 24 hours PoE will be 100% free to download and play and will not in any way shape or form be P2W. Also, HC characters upon their death just revert to SC, so you don't have to worry about your hard work going down the toilet!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nice to be a supporter! But the game is free to play and there are no "versions" all that gives you are closed beta keys which are going to be useless tomorrow because it will be open beta and whatever else they said... some points to use on completely non-game-play enhancing things like extra character slots or cosmetic items. The only other thing if you donate like 50$ is a kiwi pet... which is... some duck bill platypus looking wierd thing that i suppose can follow you around? ...dunno.
> 
> jsut to re-iterate: tomorrow in about 24 hours PoE will be 100% free to download and play and will not in any way shape or form be P2W. Also, HC characters upon their death just revert to SC, so you don't have to worry about your hard work going down the toilet!


If you're "QQ'ing" about hardcore chars dying and loosing all that time, you shouldn't be playing hardcore







. Having your character live on in softcore goes against the spirit of hardcore IMO.

I tried POE during it's first open weekend, but didn't really like it much... maybe I'll try it again now that they're comfortable enough with it to let everyone in though.


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Wait till you see this one. Multi item salvaging, ability to add sockets to weapons and armor...we really got screwed on the release version of this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there was the real pvp. Remember this was back in 2010. I'm starting to think Jay Wilson had the creativity we were/still are yearning for this game and Rob Pardo was the one responsible for overruling Wilson's concepts and turning the game into the garbage we have now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Yep, the Mystic could enchant an item with vit, ias, cd, etc... and here's the vid showing the Mystic. Also shows the ability of the Jeweler to combine gems. I hope they bring that back.


That looks so much better for customizing your items, and the pvp video actually looks like a fun experience instead of a who-can-one-shot-whom-fastest.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i guess you havent seen how wd's run in mp0 then


nope i haven't. but i think dh would still be faster because they seem to have the most mobility and the best suited to being glass cannons overall


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I started a new build that I like to call "Chaos" in an endeavor to troll the mobs in D3. So basically, the point of this build is to cause as much keep away AoE hard CC, such as fear, knockback, and stun. This is what I have come up with so far that works as far as MP3 (have not tried higher yet):

What to Do

You cause enemies to run around in fear, get knocked back, and sit around stunned while you rain meteor storm all around them. It is really fun, especially for those sick and tired of the typical CMWW builds. Try it out sometime!

Skills

1. Shock Pules - Living Lightning; being a signature skill, this is not the most damaging skill, but it is a slow moving auto-target AoE that still crits pretty darn well.

2. Wave of Force - Force Affinity; this is your second to last wall of defense, also known as the "Get the hell out of my face!" skill. When you let enemies get this close, pop it and watch them fly away. Your knockback results may vary given the level of monsters, but at least it still does a good amount of damage. If you time it right, you can also bounce projectiles back into enemies for laughs.

3. Diamond Skin - Crystal Shell; you will get hit. You will need this to survive. This is your last wall of defense. End of discussion.

4. Meteor - Meteor Storm; This is the icing on the cake as well as the main source of damage. It is seriously fun in a totally non-psychotic way, watching your enemies running around in fear or getting knocked back or dazed with apocalyptic rain of fiery destruction all around them. Did I mention totally non-psychotic?









5. Storm Armor - Shocking Aspect; what is more fun then a rain of meteors? How about random, fairly damaging bolts of lightning raining down on enemies. Doesn't sound good enough? How about random bolts of lightning that jump to another monster when it crits? Death from above is very awesome!

6. Teleport - Wormhole; this is your get out of jail free card. Do not waste it unless you are confident about getting it back.

Passives

Critical Mass - Until Blizzard makes the other Wizard's passives worth a damn, there is very little choices to pick from and none better than the famous, or infamous Critical Mass. Lower your stupid cool downs, cast spells faster. Simple enough!

Paralysis - You have an 8% chance to stun someone for 1.5 seconds. Believe it or not, a combination of high IAS and Shock Pulse - Living Armor can keep single targets pinned down fairly significantly, granted that you don't fear them away.

For the third spell, one can pick either Evocation or Conflagration depending on if their attack speed and critical chance percentage. On one hand, Evocation can really help you if you lack the gear. On the other hand, meteors causing enemies to take 10% more damage is pretty damn destructive.

Gear Affix

You are looking for gear that provides Knockback and Fear. Currently I am wielding an Echoing Fury, Strongarm Bracers, and a Tal Rasha's offhand. I am still looking for some more, so suggestions would be great.

Stats to Focus On

Like your typical CM Wizard, you focus primarily on increased attack speed and super high critical chance percentages to allow you to keep spamming spells. You also want at least 10 APoC, though preferably 20+ will keep you nicely topped off. Thankfully, it does not seem to need as much increased attack speed as a typical CMWW build as you don't need to keep them permanently frozen. Here is what I suggest as the current goal to aim for.

Chance of Critical Hit = 40%
Attack Speed = 2.5%
Arcane Power on Critical Hit = 20
Intelligence = 2000+
All Resistances = 500+
Health = 35K

It seems you can get by with around 300 LoH or if your DPS is high enough 2.5% life steal. Obviously having more is a good thing. Life regeneration is pretty effective for this build as well. Things like Critical Hit Damage is icing on the cake for this build.

BiS Gear Suggestion

Head - Either Storm Crow or Mempo of Twilight. The lightning and LoH bonus really help and the APoC allows flexibility when choosing a weapon or offhand. It usually it comes with some pretty nice stats too. Mempo is just a beast, but it does not come with LoH or APoC.

Shoulders - Vile Wards are probably BiS for any build currently. It is simply one of those one gear fits all type of things. Shoulders is probably the least important gear in this build though.

Chest - I prefer Tal Rasha's for the increase attack speed, but Zunni's is always a good choice if you already have IAS coming from elsewhere.

Gloves - You really want gloves with CCH, IAS, and primary stat. Whether you get CHD or AR with the gloves is up to you. It is the age old damage or survivability argument.

Bracers - You want Strongarm Bracers! That's right... I said it! Look for ones with high int, AR, and knockback chance.

Boots - I consider the best item here, as ugly as it looks, a pair of Ice Climbers with max movement speed. These are also really expensive.

Weapon - Echoing Fury. Find one with as high DPS as possible with as high percentages in knockback and fear as possible. This weapon is the lulz!

Offhand - I am still trying to figure out precisely what affixes are actually available for the offhands.

Jewelery - I would just find yellows with high primary stat, IAS, CCH. You can probably get an amulet with primary stat, AR, CCH, and CHD and focus on high primary stat, IAS, CCH for the rings.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you think this one person being no longer involved in the game is going to change it enough to make it enjoyable enough to play tomorrow IF you disliked it yesterday.... I wouldn't waste time and HDD space putting it back on.


the core of the game is already ruined to a point of no return i understand that. however, it IS possible to make the game "enjoyable" even tho the D3 is a RMAH sim rather then a ARPG....

doesn't matter much anyway. i'll only be playing D3 once in awhile. path of exile starts in 9 hours and that'll eat up most of my ARPG time anyway.


----------



## Seanage

New PTR patch didn't really change much, mostly fixes around griefing the pvp vendor and PTR character copy issues. Seems as though they are going to do a couple more iterations of patches prior to this one going live. path of exile sounds interesting, might give that a try while D3 goes through some extremely long PTR testing process.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the core of the game is already ruined to a point of no return i understand that. however, it IS possible to make the game "enjoyable" even tho the D3 is a RMAH sim rather then a ARPG....
> 
> doesn't matter much anyway. i'll only be playing D3 once in awhile. path of exile starts in 9 hours and that'll eat up most of my ARPG time anyway.


yeeeeaaaahhhh buddy! Poe! unfortunately i am going to miss the first 2-3 hours cause of work







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> New PTR patch didn't really change much, mostly fixes around griefing the pvp vendor and PTR character copy issues. Seems as though they are going to do a couple more iterations of patches prior to this one going live. path of exile sounds interesting, might give that a try while D3 goes through some extremely long PTR testing process.


i will continue D3 for the RMAH value... until hopefully more patches or an expansion makes the game truely enjoyable again. *but seriously everyone check out AWESOMENESS HERE the game, specially for you D3 loving folks, is more dark and gritty and take a minute to get used to gameplay and currency... but once you get along and reach around lvl 10 it gets really enjoyable.* plus, there are constant leagues and seperate ladders such as cut throat where you can invade other players instances and kill them for their loot... or traditional hardcore (but if you die your character just reverts to default (softcore) league... they also have races for leveling tournament-type ladders... or speed ones where monsters move 60% faster and deal 60% more dmg or what not. I mean, the game overall has been in the works for 6 years funded solely by donations and fans. It was made from the heart and has the feel of the original diablo. Best part, its 100% free to download and play!







and they are 100% completely against P2W and have meticulously thought of ways to make it as hard as possible for botters to ruin the game via 3rd party selling. (ie, tons of shared inventory space but not a lot of on-character inventory space because the items are very large; also the game currency is not gold, but useful items you barter with other players in trades so there is no need for sinks to take gold from the economy like repair costs, health pots, etc...)


----------



## Seanage

Hrm, gun that sounds interesting. gonna see what I can do with POE when I get home tonight.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Did this thread just get cleaned out?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Getting a bit annoying with all this PoE talk. No offense, but this is the Diablo 3 thread and it'd be nice to keep it that way.


----------



## -SE7EN-




----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Getting a bit annoying with all this PoE talk. No offense, but this is the Diablo 3 thread and it'd be nice to keep it that way.


I'm to lazy to look up the rules and necessary items for a opening post, but hopefully some one does make a Path of Exil Mega thread like this..

As far as d3 goes... that image pretty much sums d3 up though (as it is now). Don't have the hours to put into the game to farm your own gear... no problem as long as you have a CC or PayPal account with money on it.


----------



## likethegun

considering there is 1400+ pages of D3, im sure any and all questions regarding actual game play have already been addressed. As well as class builds and skills. However, I understand that as new patches come, there will be SOOO much to talk about... oh wait... new patch coming... already discussed changes... Anyway, Being as we are all a part of OCN, the reason for PoE talk is because many members may not be aware of its existence. Therefore, given the nature of diablo, and the failure of D3, I am being a nice guy and sharing an awesome game that I think you all would enjoy (if you have not already heard about it).

Now, before the flaming; I LOVE DIABLO 3, I HAVE PLAYED THE POOP OUT OF IT AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO... but facts aren't opinions, and it's not an in depth game. period. my 3 year old enjoys playing it...


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> considering there is 1400+ pages of D3, im sure any and all questions regarding actual game play have already been addressed. As well as class builds and skills. However, I understand that as new patches come, there will be SOOO much to talk about... oh wait... new patch coming... already discussed changes... Anyway, Being as we are all a part of OCN, the reason for PoE talk is because many members may not be aware of its existence. Therefore, given the nature of diablo, and the failure of D3, I am being a nice guy and sharing an awesome game that I think you all would enjoy (if you have not already heard about it).
> 
> Now, before the flaming; I LOVE DIABLO 3, I HAVE PLAYED THE POOP OUT OF IT AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO... but facts aren't opinions, and it's not an in depth game. period. my 3 year old enjoys playing it...


poe looks intriguing, but i don't want to go back traditional skill trees. it's too annoying having to reroll a character just to respec. at least they should add the option to respec somehow.

on top of that, yeah it allows you to customize you character, but it makes balancing extremely difficult when you're dealing with a large amount of abilities.

it looks like an entertaining game though, probably at least worth a playthrough


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> considering there is 1400+ pages of D3, im sure any and all questions regarding actual game play have already been addressed. As well as class builds and skills. However, I understand that as new patches come, there will be SOOO much to talk about... oh wait... new patch coming... already discussed changes... Anyway, Being as we are all a part of OCN, the reason for PoE talk is because many members may not be aware of its existence. Therefore, given the nature of diablo, and the failure of D3, I am being a nice guy and sharing an awesome game that I think you all would enjoy (if you have not already heard about it).
> 
> Now, before the flaming; I LOVE DIABLO 3, I HAVE PLAYED THE POOP OUT OF IT AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO SO... but facts aren't opinions, and it's not an in depth game. period. my 3 year old enjoys playing it...


So your defense is that everything that can be talked about already has? Really? Just make an official PoE thread and be done with it.









Edit: I just noticed that there already is one.. Would you go onto the Battlefield 3 thread and say that everything has been discussed, check out this new Call of Duty game? I didn't think so.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> nope i haven't. but i think dh would still be faster because they seem to have the most mobility and the best suited to being glass cannons overall


wd's were better glass cannon then demon hunters could ever dream to be

nukes? we have many

bears 230% weapon dmg x3 per cast no cooldown but big cost of ressources

fetish army with fetish ambush rune 250% weapon dmg per fetish as they are summoned into an aoe fashion.. and yes there are 5 fetish for a total of 1250% weapon dmg cooldown of 2minutes

wall of zombies(pile on) 500% weapon dmg with a cooldown of 10seconds

mass confusion.. forces monsters to attack each other for a certain amount of time

hex, turns monsters into a pig,chicken or even other cool things .. and the pig one is very good vs zultan kulle

horrify: a big fear spell that can either buff your armor by 100% for 8 seconds or increase move speed by 20% or fear in a bigger radius

big bad voodoo.. cant forget a totem spell that can either increase ressource regen,life regen or even give you and your allies 30% more dmg for 20seconds.. and on top of that they all carry a movement speed buff and attack speed buff when you stand in the aoe circle of the voodoo

all of those things are the useful skills for wd

or you could just check out this guy doing it locust swarm style


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> So your defense is that everything that can be talked about already has? Really? Just make an official PoE thread and be done with it.


yes, that was kind of my defense. I said, until new patches arrive... everything has been discussed. that is how simple D3 is. I mean, obviously it's not cool to post about another game to clutter this thread, which is why i was trying to throw them at the bottom of my legit D3 replies. But then people kept talking about it so I kept responding lol.

Last response to above then i'm done with PoE and will discuss D3 when something new arises









There is a way to respec skills, and the game mechanics are still going to be toyed around with a bit until they get it perfect. Like you said though, for the players looking for a no brainer not too in-depth game for those of us who don't have a lot of time to game or who are just impatient to learn the ways of a new game... yes it would be very frustrating. However, you have to respect the fact that you can literally do anything with any character... so long as you posses the correct amount of stats (ie 100 strength required to wield a 2 hand sword or something even though your a little witch girl).

Also, the skills are in large part coming from gems, so you can be any character and use any skill (so long as the requirement are met like example above). I think its very intriguing. Not to mention the game has and will have PvP, PvE, and everything in between.

But again, i am just trying to provide info for people who may be appreciative of it. When I didn't know PoE existed (i heard about it LONG ago from this very thread) I was ecstatic to hear about it.... So apologies to anyone offended. Kindly disregard the PoE talk. BUT, fans of diablo and diablo 2 will appreciate the information.


----------



## computerparts

I for one appreciate it gun. I'll be checking out PoE in a bit. I wonder how the D3 player base will be affected when the final version of PoE is released.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> There is a way to respec skills, and the game mechanics are still going to be toyed around with a bit until they get it perfect. Like you said though, for the players looking for a no brainer not too in-depth game for those of us who don't have a lot of time to game or who are just impatient to learn the ways of a new game... yes it would be very frustrating. However, you have to respect the fact that you can literally do anything with any character... so long as you posses the correct amount of stats (ie 100 strength required to wield a 2 hand sword or something even though your a little witch girl).


yeah definitely sounds intriguing, but with that amount of customization you can pretty much throw pvp balance out the window. though diablo still has no real pvp and is super imbalanced even with it's simplified system, so it's not really a plus for diablo


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> yeah definitely sounds intriguing, but with that amount of customization you can pretty much throw pvp balance out the window. though diablo still has no real pvp and is super imbalanced even with it's simplified system, so it's not really a plus for diablo


you are right. that is why there are different ladders and what not. But also, everyone has the same abillity to run the same exact skills and use the same exact weapons... so inherently its not as restrictive as diablo 3 dueling or pvp would be where you are set with specific skills. Really though I thought that D3 video of the arena PvP looked pretty darn fun. I wouldn't have minded if they released that as is for PvP then just slowly made it better.... I saw wizards kicking butt, WD even took down a barb 1v1 at the end of one of the matches... Looked fine to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> yeah definitely sounds intriguing, but with that amount of customization you can pretty much throw pvp balance out the window. though diablo still has no real pvp and is super imbalanced even with it's simplified system, so it's not really a plus for diablo


1. Diablo was never about PvP, so it was never really about balancing for PvP. PvP was just something for D2 players to do to settle e-disputes or to do something other than PvM.

2. The customization options and skill trees was IMHO what put the RPG in aRPG. While there were a few efficient farming builds that people eventually leaned towards, there were tons of viable builds that can actually clear Hell. While this is now possible considering how badly Inferno itself has been neutered, D3 being completely a loot based game, one has to go out and buy the gear to test their builds and many people are not willing to do that. I had to go out and buy gear for this new build I am using and I have spent 8M on Strongarms and 8M on a fairly decent Echoing Fury.

Some people enjoy the simplicity of D3 because they just want fluid action and that is their cup of tea. A lot of D2 players are yearning for more depth in the game itself than just action, though the action is definitely cool in its own right.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Diablo was never about PvP, so it was never really about balance. PvP was just something for D2 players to do to settle e-disputes or to do something other than PvM.
> 
> 2. The customization options and skill trees was IMHO what put the RPG in aRPG. While there were a few efficient farming builds that people eventually leaned towards, there were tons of viable builds that can actually clear Hell. While this is now possible considering how badly Inferno itself has been neutered, D3 being completely a loot based game, one has to go out and buy the gear to test their builds and many people are not willing to do that. I had to go out and buy gear for this new build I am using and I have spent 8M on Strongarms and 8M on a fairly decent Echoing Fury.
> 
> Some people enjoy the simplicity of D3 because they just want fluid action and that is their cup of tea. A lot of D2 players are yearning for more depth in the game itself than just action, though the action is definitely cool in its own right.


Well said. That is the only thing with builds in D3. As I said before, you NEED gear for builds... whereas the originals and many other rpgs gear just ENHANCES the build and makes it more viable... D3 you actually NEED the gear for the build. That is the only thing that sucks. If you want to experiment with the best build for your monk, wiz, whatever... you are going to need to buy a ton of different gear sets... which, if they would have allowed the mystic to stay... would not have been bad because you could craft your own and those particular affixes you could add to similiar gear needed to make it the right piece of gear. Only problem that is on release, if they would have allowed this, then RMAH would have had no value, and gold would have had little value because people could have easily aquired the gear they needed.

I think that blizzard will fix this though. I think they know the problems that casual players have with gear, and since they have already made a FORTUNE from the RMAH/GAH whatever... and the economy is already pretty saturated... they are probably thinking they have nothing to lose at this point except player base. They know the godly affixes will still sell for good money on RMAH because right now the godly rolls are selling via 3rd party because they are worth 1000$ or so... (im talking best rolled legs in game meaning 3+bil goldish). So its win win for blizz because it keeps the casual players happy, and it keeps the loyal d3 gamers stilll selling on RMAH if its saturated enough so that items (albeit smaller money worth, more overall RMAH transactions) are selling for 250$ where as that 1000$ from 3rd party blizz never sees.

That is my theory. d3 lost a lot of players due to some very simple design flaws (aquiring decent gear/ gold price inflation in beginning/ class imbalances). So they might as well make some changes that will possibly bring those players back and keep the ones they still have.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> poe looks intriguing, but i don't want to go back traditional skill trees. it's too annoying having to reroll a character just to respec. at least they should add the option to respec somehow.
> 
> on top of that, yeah it allows you to customize you character, but it makes balancing extremely difficult when you're dealing with a large amount of abilities.
> 
> it looks like an entertaining game though, probably at least worth a playthrough


so, it would be better if you had the ability to switch what skills you want for your character.. and then you could get gear that went along with your skill choices? have you ever played diablo 3? it's a pretty good game from what i hear lololol


----------



## Rust1d?

I don;t know about anyone here, but for me, half the fun of diablo 2 was making different characters/builds of the same class. I had my MF blizz sorc who I would start off with to get gear, then would make characters depending on the gear I found.

I had about 3-4 different sorc''s on one account all filling various purposes. Each one played different, so I always had a choice depending on my mood.

In diablo 3, you have no incentive to make a new character of the same class. Just switching skills gets pretty boring since they all do pretty much the same thing.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so, it would be better if you had the ability to switch what skills you want for your character.. and then you could get gear that went along with your skill choices? have you ever played diablo 3? it's a pretty good game from what i hear lololol


well yeah that's why i might stick with d3. i mean if poe has interesting fight mechanics i might go there too though. the thing is d3s combat feels kind of sloppy with the auto aim and huge hitboxes, so i don't consider d3 the ideal game either.

i guess i just want a kind of isometric, dungeon crawler, rpg, fighter. or a sequel to demon's souls that doesn't suck (like dark souls did).


----------



## Rust1d?

I think now that Jay is out, the time is now to make some changes which will make this game more "fun". Here are my suggestions:

1) Increase the movement speed cap. The game feels too slow and sluggish, feels more fluid when you hit a fleeting shrine. Nobody is looking to "skip" content like they did before people beat the game.

2) Allow permanent choices. Pretty much every character is built the same. I tried using various skills but to be honest, if I am not using the best skills, I am not being efficient. Sure I can use chakram instead of ball lighting or frost hydra over venom, but I would not be doing myself any favors.

I think they need to let us allocate stats ourselves. On my DH, why do they give me points into int and str when they do nothing for me? Maybe add weight to items like D2 so I need str or let int add to your resource pool. Let me make my OWN choices. Also, let us level up runes or possible find new runes for diversity.

3) Stop putting skills on items that make no sense. Why are WD skills on bows or DH skills on shields? Please fix this.

4) Less quantity more quality. I do not want 3 rares to drop off an elite if they are all crap. Make rares drop like in Diablo 2 but make them more viable.

5) Low level sets/legendaries. In Diablo 2, I would always have a sigons set for leveling or some other low level uniques. There are way too many lv 60 items which should be lv 30. What is the point of a 600 dps ilv 63 item when nobody will use it? We need more low level sets and not a gear check every 4 levels when you are leveling up.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> I think now that Jay is out, the time is now to make some changes which will make this game more "fun". Here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1) Increase the movement speed cap. The game feels too slow and sluggish, feels more fluid when you hit a fleeting shrine. Nobody is looking to "skip" content like they did before people beat the game.
> 
> 2) Allow permanent choices. Pretty much every character is built the same. I tried using various skills but to be honest, if I am not using the best skills, I am not being efficient. Sure I can use chakram instead of ball lighting or frost hydra over venom, but I would not be doing myself any favors.
> 
> I think they need to let us allocate stats ourselves. On my DH, why do they give me points into int and str when they do nothing for me? Maybe add weight to items like D2 so I need str or let int add to your resource pool. Let me make my OWN choices. Also, let us level up runes or possible find new runes for diversity.
> 
> 3) Stop putting skills on items that make no sense. Why are WD skills on bows or DH skills on shields? Please fix this.
> 
> 4) Less quantity more quality. I do not want 3 rares to drop off an elite if they are all crap. Make rares drop like in Diablo 2 but make them more viable.
> 
> 5) Low level sets/legendaries. In Diablo 2, I would always have a sigons set for leveling or some other low level uniques. There are way too many lv 60 items which should be lv 30. What is the point of a 600 dps ilv 63 item when nobody will use it? We need more low level sets and not a gear check every 4 levels when you are leveling up.


This will never happen, although I agree and wish it would. Diablo 3 development was pushed more toward attracting as many players as possible (which worked), in order for EVERYONE to enjoy the game. Hence they allocated stats for you so people wouldn't royally mess up (go take a gander at PoE and look at everyone, including my own first build) in which people have no idea what they are doing... so later difficulties become impossible and you have to spend tons of time getting mats to reset stats or just roll a new toon. Blizz knew normal casual folks would not like this and continue to play...

Remember, blizzard is a big powerful company, and every choice they made for diablo 3 was a conscious decision that was thouroughly discussed by their team. Therefore, it was for a reason. Albeit, the enthusiasts and fans like us were not happy with it, but they did it for a reason. Gotta remember that!


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> I think now that Jay is out, the time is now to make some changes which will make this game more "fun". Here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1) Increase the movement speed cap. The game feels too slow and sluggish, feels more fluid when you hit a fleeting shrine. Nobody is looking to "skip" content like they did before people beat the game.
> 
> *If you have the max movement speed cap, your character already moves pretty fast. If they increased the movement speed, they'd also have to increase the enemy movement speed, which might make the game more challenging in some ways. I could go either way on this. but as a demon hunter i have no real mobility issues, if i played a different class i might.*
> 
> 2) Allow permanent choices. Pretty much every character is built the same. I tried using various skills but to be honest, if I am not using the best skills, I am not being efficient. Sure I can use chakram instead of ball lighting or frost hydra over venom, but I would not be doing myself any favors.
> 
> *How is this at all disadvantageous to you? I haven't changed my build in months either, but I don't see how being able to do so could be construed as a bad thing. And if my build ever gets nerfed, I don't want to have to reroll the same class just to change my build. Allowing for people to quickly change their builds was a good change*
> 
> I think they need to let us allocate stats ourselves. On my DH, why do they give me points into int and str when they do nothing for me? Maybe add weight to items like D2 so I need str or let int add to your resource pool. Let me make my OWN choices. Also, let us level up runes or possible find new runes for diversity.
> 
> *it would be cool if they just put those stats into dex or vit. but gear is way more important anyway*
> 
> 3) Stop putting skills on items that make no sense. Why are WD skills on bows or DH skills on shields? Please fix this.
> 
> *true, instead of doing this, to keep the value of the "good" items they could just have more range in terms of stats that drop, instead of pointless stats*
> 
> 4) Less quantity more quality. I do not want 3 rares to drop off an elite if they are all crap. Make rares drop like in Diablo 2 but make them more viable.
> 
> *maybe they just thought it would be boring if you got fewer items. but it's also tedious to pick up useless stuff all the time. though if you stick to ilvl63 stuff it's less annoying*
> 
> 5) Low level sets/legendaries. In Diablo 2, I would always have a sigons set for leveling or some other low level uniques. There are way too many lv 60 items which should be lv 30. What is the point of a 600 dps ilv 63 item when nobody will use it? We need more low level sets and not a gear check every 4 levels when you are leveling up.
> 
> *i personally wouldn't consider there to be a gear check at all until you get to inferno, at which point you are probably 60 or close to 60 anyway. everything before that is just faceroll easy and doesn't really require you to buy gear*


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Originally Posted by Rust1d?
> 
> I think now that Jay is out, the time is now to make some changes which will make this game more "fun". Here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1) Increase the movement speed cap. The game feels too slow and sluggish, feels more fluid when you hit a fleeting shrine. Nobody is looking to "skip" content like they did before people beat the game.
> 
> If you have the max movement speed cap, your character already moves pretty fast. If they increased the movement speed, they'd also have to increase the enemy movement speed, which might make the game more challenging in some ways. I could go either way on this. but as a demon hunter i have no real mobility issues, if i played a different class i might.
> 
> 2) Allow permanent choices. Pretty much every character is built the same. I tried using various skills but to be honest, if I am not using the best skills, I am not being efficient. Sure I can use chakram instead of ball lighting or frost hydra over venom, but I would not be doing myself any favors.
> 
> How is this at all disadvantageous to you? I haven't changed my build in months either, but I don't see how being able to do so could be construed as a bad thing. And if my build ever gets nerfed, I don't want to have to reroll the same class just to change my build. Allowing for people to quickly change their builds was a good change
> 
> I think they need to let us allocate stats ourselves. On my DH, why do they give me points into int and str when they do nothing for me? Maybe add weight to items like D2 so I need str or let int add to your resource pool. Let me make my OWN choices. Also, let us level up runes or possible find new runes for diversity.
> 
> it would be cool if they just put those stats into dex or vit. but gear is way more important anyway
> 
> 3) Stop putting skills on items that make no sense. Why are WD skills on bows or DH skills on shields? Please fix this.
> 
> true, instead of doing this, to keep the value of the "good" items they could just have more range in terms of stats that drop, instead of pointless stats
> 
> 4) Less quantity more quality. I do not want 3 rares to drop off an elite if they are all crap. Make rares drop like in Diablo 2 but make them more viable.
> 
> maybe they just thought it would be boring if you got fewer items. but it's also tedious to pick up useless stuff all the time. though if you stick to ilvl63 stuff it's less annoying
> 
> 5) Low level sets/legendaries. In Diablo 2, I would always have a sigons set for leveling or some other low level uniques. There are way too many lv 60 items which should be lv 30. What is the point of a 600 dps ilv 63 item when nobody will use it? We need more low level sets and not a gear check every 4 levels when you are leveling up.
> 
> i personally wouldn't consider there to be a gear check at all until you get to inferno, at which point you are probably 60 or close to 60 anyway. everything before that is just faceroll easy and doesn't really require you to buy gear


There are ways they could have circumvented the whole casuals not continuing because stat point allotment becomes tedious. They already had a system in place, dubbed _elective mode_ with out it on stats would be entered in according to a formula set by the devs, all the casual would have to do is hit a confirm button or have an auto confirm option. Elective mode would give the.... "advanced" (lack of better terminology and thought process atm) player the little red "pluses" next to the stats.

For me the way it is now is fine (referring to stat allotment), my MAJOR issue is that their "trillions of viable builds" is wholly false. sure their are builds that "work" or can work under the right pretenses but on a whole there aren't a lot of viable builds, and there are even less people who do have access to the gear and other requirements playing those other viable builds- in contrast to what is popular.

Items and Itemization is still terrible compared to its predecessor. More "non-max"(ie < ilvl63 gear) was useable at endgame in d2 then currently in d3. Also, max ilvl gear in d2 was far better "affixed" than what we get in d3. This is also continued in the Gem setup, it is far to simplistic and the gem system of old was just fine. It might have needed a little tweaking to work in D3, but not much, what they did (as an example) was took a flexible rubber tire and made it all plastic- its similar but not the same. lastly... I miss my Vamp gaze... seriously...

Last comment before I leave work for the day and get lunch- The vidoes from 2010 show a very polished game, maybe minor tweaks... what happened to that? why did it take an additional year or 2~ for the game to come out with SO much missing from what was shown? Why was there a need to remove elemental side effects from everything except cold? The elemental side effects really took away from other builds being .... more viable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> There are ways they could have circumvented the whole casuals not continuing because stat point allotment becomes tedious. They already had a system in place, dubbed _elective mode_ with out it on stats would be entered in according to a formula set by the devs, all the casual would have to do is hit a confirm button or have an auto confirm option. Elective mode would give the.... "advanced" (lack of better terminology and thought process atm) player the little red "pluses" next to the stats.
> 
> *When you create a game with casuals as your target, typically the game will be of lower depth and quality. This is not a knock on casuals as not everyone can be expected to be as hardcore as most gamers are on OCN, but rather on the dev team for catering to casuals and dual credit card wielders.*
> 
> For me the way it is now is fine (referring to stat allotment), my MAJOR issue is that their "trillions of viable builds" is wholly false. sure their are builds that "work" or can work under the right pretenses but on a whole there aren't a lot of viable builds, and there are even less people who do have access to the gear and other requirements playing those other viable builds- in contrast to what is popular.
> 
> *There were definitely quite a few builds until players got to Inferno (before massive Inferno nerf) where there were only legitimately 1 or 2 builds left for each class. The problem is that in D3, gear makes the builds. In D2, skills make the builds and you use gear to enhance the build.*
> 
> Items and Itemization is still terrible compared to its predecessor. More "non-max"(ie < ilvl63 gear) was useable at endgame in d2 then currently in d3. Also, max ilvl gear in d2 was far better "affixed" than what we get in d3. This is also continued in the Gem setup, it is far to simplistic and the gem system of old was just fine. It might have needed a little tweaking to work in D3, but not much, what they did (as an example) was took a flexible rubber tire and made it all plastic- its similar but not the same. lastly... I miss my Vamp gaze... seriously...
> 
> *Itemization in D3 has zero creativity and zero soul. IMHO it is purely there to artificially prolong the game and to drive the AH. Even D3's incompetent dev team can't be that dumb to not realize their itemization process sucks big donkey balls.*
> 
> Last comment before I leave work for the day and get lunch- The vidoes from 2010 show a very polished game, maybe minor tweaks... what happened to that? why did it take an additional year or 2~ for the game to come out with SO much missing from what was shown? Why was there a need to remove elemental side effects from everything except cold? The elemental side effects really took away from other builds being .... more viable.
> 
> *Jay Wilson apparently decided elemental was useless so removed their actual functionality, much like everything else he considered personally "not fun." This was in one of his interviews. As for the other stuff, either they are saving it for the expansion or Jay Wilson had decided it was "not fun."*


meh


----------



## Rust1d?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*


Movement speed is capped now at 24% I believe. I think increasing it to say 40% allows for for fast paced action. Let's face it, if they increase mob density, it would even each other out. As of now, there just is not enough mob density.

The issue with perm choices is that each class only has 2 maybe 3 viable builds. Each class also uses all of the same items...mempo, vile ward, EF etc. I like the idea of rerolling a new character of the same class, just like I used to do in Diablo 2. I have every class at 60 and it gives me no incentive to start a new class.

They really need more diversity of items. ilv63 weapons with 500 dps makes no sense, especially legendary ones. Unless you get items with a -lv req, the dps on weapons from 30-59 is terrible. Should be harder now that they will let MP into pubby games.


----------



## StaticFX

Ok question. Last night some guy was being all high an mighty and insisting that farming on mp7 was better than mp1 because of the bonus item %. He has a 200k buffed monk... Now my thought is that if I can kill 4x as many as he can in the same time... Then the bonus item % is pointless right? Since he gets a max of 2 items per monster but I kill 4 per his one... I would get 4 items... Right?

Or explain if I'm wrong? Thanks!!!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> meh


I agree whole heartily, its sad how that one person who has authority can completely corrupt a game. As a quote from high school- power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely. We have seen this of Jay wilson and his out look on what is fun and whats not and direction of a game software that should have been the pinnacle of a series, instead pales in comparison to its predecessor. Hopefully with the change of Leadership we will see the game return to what was expected in late 2010 from all the videos, a change to where the Skills dictate the build and items enhance it...

Not to be an ass, but that Kinda felt like "I Have a dream!" from MLKJ.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok question. Last night some guy was being all high an mighty and insisting that farming on mp7 was better than mp1 because of the bonus item %. He has a 200k buffed monk... Now my thought is that if I can kill 4x as many as he can in the same time... Then the bonus item % is pointless right? Since he gets a max of 2 items per monster but I kill 4 per his one... I would get 4 items... Right?
> 
> Or explain if I'm wrong? Thanks!!!


Difference is his items are much more likely to be good... versus 99% of yours being toilet scraps.


----------



## StaticFX

Can 150 or so mf make that much difference in a legendary? As far as I understood mf effects the number of affixes only.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Can 150 or so mf make that much difference in a legendary? As far as I understood mf effects the number of affixes only.


yes. because when farming efficiently your going for quantity. Therefore, if you have higher % to roll quality, overall you are winning.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I agree whole heartily, its sad how that one person who has authority can completely corrupt a game. As a quote from high school- power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely. We have seen this of Jay wilson and his out look on what is fun and whats not and direction of a game software that should have been the pinnacle of a series, instead pales in comparison to its predecessor. Hopefully with the change of Leadership we will see the game return to what was expected in late 2010 from all the videos, a change to where the Skills dictate the build and items enhance it...


Unless someone has a real solid love for diablo, and a good enough hold in diablo corporate matters, I don't see them being able to get the money and manpower/hours to basically remake a good portion of the diablo game. all the things we have seen is balancing out existing skills, and adding some more gear. To basically redefine most of the skills available, to add an entire new gemset and way of playing, while keeping it balanced and trying to get pvp into a playable state is probably going to take an expansion.


----------



## jcde7ago

Hit me up if anyone wants to do any farming/Uber runs - I can do any MP.









Apotheosis#1815

Character profile is in my sig.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Unless someone has a real solid love for diablo, and a good enough hold in diablo corporate matters, I don't see them being able to get the money and manpower/hours to basically remake a good portion of the diablo game. all the things we have seen is balancing out existing skills, and adding some more gear. To basically redefine most of the skills available, to add an entire new gemset and way of playing, while keeping it balanced and trying to get pvp into a playable state is probably going to take an expansion.


Agreed. The problem with D3 is it is fundamentally flawed in many areas of the game after catering to casuals and simplifying everything down that to change it would require significant overhauls to many aspects of the game. However, if they try to charge for things like Mystic, charms, gems, jewels, Identify All, or anything that was from D2 legacy by calling them "new content" I am done with Blizzard until they reverse their direction. Expansion packs are for genuinely new content, not adding of previous contents/features.

Blizzard needs to remember that for a non-MMO game that depends on re-playability like Diablo: casuals are for quick sales, but hardcore fans determine the game's legacy.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Ok question. Last night some guy was being all high an mighty and insisting that farming on mp7 was better than mp1 because of the bonus item %. He has a 200k buffed monk... Now my thought is that if I can kill 4x as many as he can in the same time... Then the bonus item % is pointless right? Since he gets a max of 2 items per monster but I kill 4 per his one... I would get 4 items... Right?
> 
> Or explain if I'm wrong? Thanks!!!


farm the monster level you can at a good pace,quantity over quality in a grind game of this type

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Difference is his items are much more likely to be good... versus 99% of yours being toilet scraps.


totally false

his items arent magicly better because they came from higher monster levels

they just give him more chances at a 6property rare.. wich means nothing beside rolling more affixes.. after that its all luck on how it rolled said affixes

and since you can still get 6 prop 63 rares in mp0 i'd say that farming in mp7 is only for those with super uber geared toons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> Can 150 or so mf make that much difference in a legendary? As far as I understood mf effects the number of affixes only.


magic find doesnt have anything to do on legendaries beside giving you more chances to find one

but the roll system doesnt rely on magic find,since legendaries have guaranteed rolls and guaranteed amounts of affixes to be rolled


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> totally false
> 
> his items arent magicly *better because they came from higher monster levels*


I did not say anything like this. The key word is "likely" to be better...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I did not say anything like this. The key word is "likely" to be better...


nothing is likely to be better at higher mp's

because what is considered trash to you is better for someone else

meaning "better" is always open to interpretation

and i might even add that rng is rng.. hence mp levels dont matter for that


----------



## Seanage

Fr0sty is right. Higher MP doesn't guarentee better gear. its purely RNG and lower MP results in just more chances in less time for that good item.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> nothing is likely to be better at higher mp's
> 
> because what is considered trash to you is better for someone else
> 
> meaning "better" is always open to interpretation
> 
> and i might even add that rng is rng.. hence mp levels dont matter for that


ok. i disagree.

higher mp lvls yeilds more drops with more affixes < fact

higher mp lvls gives you higher chance to roll higher affixes < fact

therefore, my original statement was accurate.
again, i'm not referring to "better" in a relative context, but in a literal context. If an item has mroe affixes, and if those affixes are near perfect rolls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Fr0sty is right. Higher MP doesn't guarentee better gear. its purely RNG and lower MP results in just more chances in less time for that good item.


everyone seems to be mis-interpreting my original post because frosty started skewing words. I did not say "guaranteed" anything. I said the chance it better. period. which it is. more MF, and higher chance for ilvl63 stats.

the only thing this game guarantees is your frustration and that you will find 99% more garbage than you find good items.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> again, i'm not referring to "better" in a relative context, but in a literal context. If an item has mroe affixes, and if those affixes are near perfect rolls.


his next argument will be that items with better rolls are not objectively better because some prefer doing less damage and having less survivability


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> his next argument will be that items with better rolls are not objectively better because some prefer doing less damage and having less survivability


wow really? im sensing a bunch of trolls right now, because for some reason im starting to get irritated at the stupidity. maybe its my fault for not speaking in english, as it appears people dont understand the meaning of words.

let me try again.

we are talking about farming. not a single piece of gear. therefore, with more chances to roll higher ilvl items, and more MF, and more chances to roll higher affixes; on a whole this means you will find more items with more affixes with higher rolls IN THE LONG TERM.

obviously a single piece of gear with better stats is going to be better than a piece of gear jsut with high rolls and 6 affixes. BUT, that is not the topic we were discussing. I was simply commenting on frostys reply to the words he assumed i meant by the term "better", when, if you read the posts again, the context i used "better" had nothing to do with a single items particular affixes, but the chance of items rolled higher ilvl and more affixes in a higher mp.

Now, unless you understand plain english and can see what I am saying, do not respond please. if you do, you are a troll. everything i said is fact. not my opinion or theory, and everything else is just clarifying.

Now, I will agree with seanage and frosty to an extent, in that if you have low dps, you will find more in low mp lvls. But again, that was not the topic either. Plain and simpl, higher mp lvls = BETTER chance to find BETTER gear. period. This can not be argued. What can be argued, is this; _unless you are able to run the higher mp lvls at the same fast speed as the low mp lvls, then you find more on low mp lvls_


----------



## jcde7ago

Running Act 3 on Inferno MP0-1 is the absolute most efficient way to paragon level + make bank from Legendaries, period. Contesting this is pretty much futile at this point, since enough people have run varying degrees of MP levels and MF and have come to the same conclusion.

In terms of farming efficiency, quantity > quality-due-to-higher-base MF, period. This is because one can still breeze through MP0-1 even when stacking high amounts of MF on pieces of gear to make up for running lower MP levels and thus having lower base MF.

Besides, the only things that sell are well-rolled to godly-rolled legendaries - rare amulets and rings with the same rolls are actually far more rare than legendaries and still will not sell as well unless the rolls approach god-tier.

People can argue otherwise, but again, Act 3 on Inferno MP0-1 is the absolute most efficient way to farm. I have over 500K DPS and I still run this because it's the most efficient. I see higher MPs as nothing but a waste of time for paragon and item farming at this point. This is part of the reason why XP boosts are getting increased per MP level in 1.0.7 - because there's just simply no reason to play higher MPs for general farming, unless one wants a challenge.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Running Act 3 on Inferno MP0-1 is the absolute most efficient way to paragon level + make bank from Legendaries, period. Contesting this is pretty much futile at this point, since enough people have run varying degrees of MP levels and MF and have come to the same conclusion.
> 
> In terms of farming efficiency, quantity > quality-due-to-higher-base MF, period. This is because one can still breeze through MP0-1 even when stacking high amounts of MF on pieces of gear to make up for running lower MP levels and thus having lower base MF.
> 
> Besides, the only things that sell are well-rolled to godly-rolled legendaries - rare amulets and rings with the same rolls are actually far more rare than legendaries and still will not sell as well unless the rolls approach god-tier.
> 
> People can argue otherwise, but again, Act 3 on Inferno MP0-1 is the absolute most efficient way to farm. I have over 500K DPS and I still run this because it's the most efficient. I see higher MPs as nothing but a waste of time for paragon and item farming at this point. This is part of the reason why XP boosts are getting increased per MP level in 1.0.7 - because there's just simply no reason to play higher MPs for general farming, unless one wants a challenge.


Well... theoretically if you have enough DPS, mp2 or mp3 might not take any longer. In those cases you might as well run a little higher MP. If your build is just for farming, you still might be better off in mp0-1 with more MF instead of DPS items though.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well... theoretically if you have enough DPS, mp2 or mp3 might not take any longer. In those cases you might as well run a little higher MP. If your build is just for farming, you still might be better off in mp0-1 with more MF instead of DPS items though.


Thank you crazy for your common sense lol. The original question that sparked the discussion just asked if higher mps were better. Which they are. That is how it's designed. In terms of efficiency, obviously that is all character dependent. A monk with 200k _unbuffed_ dps that can use FITL+dmg, BF+dmg, SW, and keep TR up with overawe who is 100 paragon I guarantee you will be better off farming items in mp3-5. Even with the tad bit added time from runs (if any).

Even my monk, who is only lvl 67 para and only 120k unbuffed dps is more efficient in mp2 than in mp0. both in terms of items _and_ XP ATM.


----------



## Seanage

Gun, I agree with you on your point about monks with higher DPS being more effecient at higher MPs. It is perhaps a class specific situation that comes about (need spirit to tempest rush, if you 1 shot everything, you won't have enough spirit to keep TR up between packs). I'm in the same boat with you now: 220k dps and running mp1-2 for most effeciency, however I've taken a break from teh game until the patch comes out.


----------



## ChrisB17

not sure if this is the right place to post.

But today I tried running D3 on my sig rig. And I am getting TERRIBLE FPS drops when fighting mobs. I keep vsync on and get a constant 60 until I fight mobs and bam right down to 20-30 and I usually die its so bad. Is there a fix to this?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Gun, I agree with you on your point about monks with higher DPS being more effecient at higher MPs. It is perhaps a class specific situation that comes about (need spirit to tempest rush, if you 1 shot everything, you won't have enough spirit to keep TR up between packs). I'm in the same boat with you now: 220k dps and running mp1-2 for most effeciency, however I've taken a break from teh game until the patch comes out.


Same. I have been playing PoE and maybe only get in one D3 run a day now... Yeah I would agree on class specific situations, but if you had enough spirit to gen TP between packs, with 220k unbuffed dps you would be more effective (even it it takes slightly longer) to run mp3-4). But I'm also waiting for patch. Efforts seem futile until then. I'm getting of 2-4 legs per 20 min run on mp2, but they are all troll legs... And even the good ones aren't really selling for much lol. Guess I can't complain only doing 1 run a day... so i guess i will have plenty of brimstones to get a perfect roll plan on patch release







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> not sure if this is the right place to post.
> 
> But today I tried running D3 on my sig rig. And I am getting TERRIBLE FPS drops when fighting mobs. I keep vsync on and get a constant 60 until I fight mobs and bam right down to 20-30 and I usually die its so bad. Is there a fix to this?


Try turning vsync and fps limit off. Numerous posts on this topic in the past in this thread. If that doesn't work, try searching around a bit for more specific info on your hardware, but im sure its been discussed. It's been a common problem with D3


----------



## perfectblade

i just started a monk and am enjoying it a lot. being able to teleport to enemies is super entertaining.

i'm about to hit 60 and am wondering what a good build would be to far inferno mp1, i assume something with tp? i'm thinking my max budget for this will be about 10m. i'd like to have 100k dps about

also, are monks good for farming? it seems like their mobility between fights is kind of meh and it seems that they are widely considered to do less damage than the other classes.


----------



## StaticFX

No I think it the opposite. Monk can hit for huge damage and can farm well at mp6/7


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> No I think it the opposite. Monk can hit for huge damage and can farm well at mp6/7


They can... after spending millions of gold, the other class's can get by just as well while spending less gold. Sure we can build TR sets for less than 10m gold (or their abouts), but sets like that are just barely good for a max of mp2 farming/leveling.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> They can... after spending millions of gold, the other class's can get by just as well while spending less gold. Sure we can build TR sets for less than 10m gold (or their abouts), but sets like that are just barely good for a max of mp2 farming/leveling.


me 2 is if your lucky. budget TR builds can barely survive mp1 if lucky. beause its all in your weapon, jewelry, and shoulders pretty much... and obviously getting resists on your jewelry unless you spend a grip means your sacrificing dps. so really your resists are coming from boots/shoulders/bracers, because innas you either choose vit or a single resist for budget pieces.


----------



## starmanwarz

I am selling my Monk gear

230k dps unbuffed
51k life
620 all res

Prices for each item can be found at

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/warz-2578/warz/4871574

Also selling as a set.I am on the EU server.

Add me if you find something you like.


----------



## likethegun

Guys, please do not play diablo 3 anymore. Blizzard is getting worse. Sell all your crap now, and get out. You had your fun, you made your money... Now just stop playing please. We can't let blizzard think everyone forgives them for this atrocity in service. Their customer support sucks. They introduced a game revolving around real money, but were like small school children in how they handle it. Numerous reports and complaints about people magically having valuable items disapper from the auction house, and blizzards response to every one of them has been "we can't get your item back".

Stop playing this garbage. It's the only way the game will get fixed.

I wish they would admit their terrible failure with this game, stop trying to sugar coat it, stop offering ANY support to players, and stop development of progress. SCRAP THE ENTIRE diablo 3 game! Then, go back to the drawing boards, hire a team that actually knows what they are doing with the "diablo" name... (outsource to GGG haha!) then plan on diablo 4 in all its glory in a few years.

I used to defend this game to all the haters, but after having my hardcore vile wards magically vanish (198 intel, 6% life, 78 res all...thats big money in hardcore and even more in softcore even in today's screwed up economu), only to have blizz come up with some stupid automated response which is followed up by basically "sorry your out of luck, turn around an bendover" I am finished with the game.

Go scour the b.net forums and i'm by far not the only one.

This is their idea of item sinks and to get gold out of the economy? lol. screw this.


----------



## navynuke499

and this is a reason for everyone to stop playing?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> and this is a reason for everyone to stop playing?


There are tons of reasons. This is simply likethegun's snapping point. The straw that broke the camel's back for me is how dumbed down and backwards they made D3 as well as how the vast majority of their decisions seem like they are made purely to drive people towards the AH. There is also the fact that many feel like they cannot ever trust the current dev team due to their constant deceit and lack of transparency about game mechanics and other elements of the game.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've kind of run out of steam after two paragon 22's. I'm going to keep my gear in case a later patch sounds awesome though.


----------



## perfectblade

first valuable drop


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> first valuable drop:


Are you trying to be secretive about it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> first valuable drop:


Oooh! If only it had MS instead of GF.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> first valuable drop


DO NOT PUT IN ON AH UNTIL AFTER PATCH! seriously bro, there are a ton of people whos items are simply just vanishing and blizz has nothing to say about it. sounds like their servers are compromised or something. Don't know how someone can hack the AH so last minute bid wins item but no one gets the money... if that is even whats happening. The item just simply disappears without a trace. the completed tab doesnt show "not sold" or "sold" or nothing, and there is no trace of the item under "auction" tab or in your inventory.

Yes it should be a reason for people to stop playing. I mean, if your a casual who has just got the game then whatever...sure... let blizzard troll you and laugh about all the money they are making... but with the economy how it is now with everything so undervalued on AH and only the best still selling for a grip. my 40 mil hardcore vile wards would have been worth 160 mil softcore gold. Wouldn't that piss you off if that is one of the only things selling now days that you had drop for you in weeks?

and for anyone questioning my devotion to the game... i have a lvl 67 almost 68 paragon monk. 22+ paragon wiz, 10+ paragon barb, had a 12 paragon monk in HC, a HC wiz that lag died around lvl 40+, and tons of other low lvl toons...

Am I wrong to be pissed off when its my turn to actually make money on this game I have spent 2000+ hrs on and blizzard simply steals my items with no explanation or satisfiable response?

I mean, i honestly used to defend this game to the death lol. Look back thru this thread you will find posts from me since the beginning. I have played jsut about every day since launch and like many of you, dealt with all the BS that went along with that.

I will still get on, and start selling most of my gear... but when my gear is sold, im calling it quits until either a complete revamp expansion comes out or they make diablo 4.

There are tons of other games out there that don't screw you over like diablo 3 has/does.

And for the record, POE has an inherent rollback on their servers so if you lag out, you automatically roll back so you dont lose your toons to lag on HC. thats awesome. Also, the game is free and if you go to them with an issue like an item disappearing. THEY REPLACE IT!


----------



## nycste

I am rebuilding my PC and can't wait to try POE D3 was such a ****storm I only played bec I semi enjoy blowing stuff up but the entire design was just horrible. Highest lv inferno monk PL like 11? O well and money in this game is so broken its sad I played WOW and know how the AH should work and this was just horrid. Carry on just sharing!


----------



## likethegun

So decided to see if anyone may have tried to list my vile ward that magically vanished and this is what i find. It is still listed as "expired" and has been like this now for some time. I first searched it around 8:30, then came back about 30 min later and in the AH search function it still pulls up, but still says "expired". this gives me hope as maybe i may have NOT lost my gear and its just blizzard's stupid effed up auction house has glitches or something screwy. IF ANYONE READING THIS HAS A HC TOON, PLEASE SEARCH AH FOR "vile ward" and put in "190 intel" and "6% life" in the search fields and let me know if mine comes back and it shows expired.

This is what it looks like:



If your wondering why there is a superimposed item over the cursor, its because I tried to take the screen shot before the lvl 16 "equipped" item popped up that my toon was wearing


----------



## computerparts

About the auctions. It seems to only relate to the non buyout items. I purchased chest armor today to test the waters with buyout and it was an instant transaction exactly the way it should be. However, 3 days ago I had won a pair of boots through bidding and they didn't show up until today. So something is definitely wrong with the auction house but it only pertains to to the non buyout stuff. By the way, nice post in the D3 forums gun. I guess we'll see what happens when 1.07 goes live but I have my doubts on the future of this game.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> About the auctions. It seems to only relate to the non buyout items. I purchased chest armor today to test the waters with buyout and it was an instant transaction exactly the way it should be. However, 3 days ago I had won a pair of boots through bidding and they didn't show up until today. So something is definitely wrong with the auction house but it only pertains to to the non buyout stuff. By the way, nice post in the D3 forums gun. I guess we'll see what happens when 1.07 goes live but I have my doubts on the future of this game.


Lol i flamed the forums bro i was pissed off. I posted a few different things and they temp suspended me from forums









But, as to what you posted, as you can see my item had a buyout of 42 mil and a start of 40 mil. It still said 40 mil was the price when it showed "expired" so i guess possibly there could have been a single bidder and maybe thats when it happens. But to my knowledge no one had bid on the item.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> About the auctions. It seems to only relate to the non buyout items. I purchased chest armor today to test the waters with buyout and it was an instant transaction exactly the way it should be. However, 3 days ago I had won a pair of boots through bidding and they didn't show up until today. So something is definitely wrong with the auction house but it only pertains to to the non buyout stuff. By the way, nice post in the D3 forums gun. I guess we'll see what happens when 1.07 goes live but I have my doubts on the future of this game.


Sounds like the RMAH waiting period... assuming they don't get the item before I get the money.


----------



## switchback-

Anyone know what this would be worth if I were to sell it?
Can't seem to find anything comparable on the AH.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *switchback-*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this would be worth if I were to sell it?
> Can't seem to find anything comparable on the AH.


a lot. main stat+vitality+crit damage+crit chance is going to be worth something no matter what. and all of those stats rolled high. so could be like 100m or more maybe


----------



## DoomDash

Not going to play until this patch. I'm kinda done with D3, but maybe the crafting will help.


----------



## Seanage

After Playing PoE for about 2 weeks, it is gonna take some pretty compelling features for me to come back to d3 :/


----------



## Nw0rb

Same POE is pretty legit.


----------



## We Gone

If someone has the kings chest and would be willing to let me put it on so i can get the achievement I will do the same as I have the 4 other parts. Ty tag is in sig


----------



## likethegun

anyone know when the new patch is hitting and if they un-screwed the AH so it's useable?

P.S. CLICK HERE FOR A GOOD THREAD


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> anyone know when the new patch is hitting and if they un-screwed the AH so it's useable?
> 
> P.S. CLICK HERE FOR A GOOD THREAD


We're completely in the dark. There was supposed to be an 8 hour maintenance yesterday but that turned into a 6 hour maintenance and then turned into a 2 hour server reset. Seems even the CM's (blues) on the forums don't even know what's going on. Auctions are still screwed. People speculate it's because of PTR but that's preposterous. I'm starting to think it was a result of Blizz re-allocating some of their servers to other games and they're abandoning this sinking ship. Did your Vile Wards ever show up?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> We're completely in the dark. There was supposed to be an 8 hour maintenance yesterday but that turned into a 6 hour maintenance and then turned into a 2 hour server reset. Seems even the CM's (blues) on the forums don't even know what's going on. Auctions are still screwed. People speculate it's because of PTR but that's preposterous. I'm starting to think it was a result of Blizz re-allocating some of their servers to other games and they're abandoning this sinking ship. Did your Vile Wards ever show up?


Glad you asked. Yeah I was keeping a hawk eye on them since the auction was listed as expired for about 5 days... i finally logged in last night to find them in my completed tab. all is well. However, doesn't make it any better that I had no access to them for 5 days, which I could have sold them in that time and benefitted. Also doesn't negate the fact that the AH has been un-usable for the past week.

I may agree with your theories, but I think it may even have something to do with hacking or exploiting something else in the AH. I don't know why PTR would effect anything... That should be hosted totally seperate no?

All I know is this game is falling hard, and they really, and I say this not out of scorn for the game, but out of sheer hope and passion that in the future the diablo game will live on as it should, but they need to fire the ENTIRE team! And give the game to someone who can create Diablo 4 and completely revamp it!

Imagine path of exiles depth, currency, gameplay except with the fluidity of combat and graphics of diablo 3? THAT WOULD BE AMAZING!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think they know they really screwed up with D3. You don't have the President, CCO, and Game Director apologize about the game multiple times as well as all the other stuff that had happened to appease a minority no matter how vocal. They know the game has zero depth, crap itemization, and most classes are in severe need of overhauls. How they handle it from here to before the expansion pack will tell us exactly how serious they are about the direction of not only the game, but for the franchise itself as well. I don't speak for anyone else, but if any of the previously shown "features" are to be part of a PAID expansion, I am done with Blizzard. They damn well better not charge us for Mystics, charms, additional gems, ladder, jewels, skulls, Nephalem Cube, or anything else that was in beta (ironic since the game can still be considered in beta) or the Diablo legacy. The only thing I will accept as part of the expansion is complete overhauls of skills, classes, and items, otherwise Blizzard can jump butt first onto the spike on the Empire State Building.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think they know they really screwed up with D3. You don't have the President, CCO, and Game Director apologize about the game multiple times as well as all the other stuff that had happened to appease a minority no matter how vocal. They know the game has zero depth, crap itemization, and most classes are in severe need of overhauls. How they handle it from here to before the expansion pack will tell us exactly how serious they are about the direction of not only the game, but for the franchise itself as well. I don't speak for anyone else, but if any of the previously shown "features" are to be part of a PAID expansion, I am done with Blizzard. They damn well better not charge us for Mystics, charms, additional gems, ladder, jewels, skulls, Nephalem Cube, or anything else that was in beta (ironic since the game can still be considered in beta) or the Diablo legacy. The only thing I will accept as part of the expansion is complete overhauls of skills, classes, and items, otherwise Blizzard can jump butt first onto the spike on the Empire State Building.


I don't care about a complete overhaul of skills and what not. I think all that is just fine how it is; in the sense of it works for the game known as diablo 3, not in the sense that I like it and think it should have existed in the first place.

All i personally care about for expansion is more content, more replayability, and easier itemization. The only think that pisses me off is that you can't experiment with different builds without paying for the gear to do it either with an insane grind for the amount of required gold to buy the required gear or paying on RMAH. I would be fine with the game if they just made gear more easily available via crafting and specific RNG for specific items (ie do away with complete RNG of all affixes on class specific items), that way you can experiment with different builds without having to wait weeks in between to _buy_ (because it would take months of hours a day grinding to _find_)the gear required.

I mean, there would still be best items with godly rolls, and best builds as in ANY game, but at least diversity would be viable. How it stands now, people only use diverse builds because 1) they are noobs that dont know any better, 2) it is a secondary toon so they don't want to invest the gold, or 3) they know the gear required for anything else is going to be ridiculous to obtain and the build will suck unless every item required is there.
Quote:


> Please do not bump old news threads


and then a mod closed it.

This is referring to a thread regarding "TITAN", blizzards new baby that isn't even released yet... hmm... how is that old news when the game isnt even out yet?


----------



## DoomDash

All they have to do is learn a little from PoE, and take more from DII for the expansion. Then D3 is once again king of the ARPG's. The only reason I haven't sold all my gear is at high hopes for that dream expansion. If it doesn't come out, i'll try and make some money and sell everything.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> All they have to do is learn a little from PoE, and take more from DII for the expansion. Then D3 is once again king of the ARPG's. The only reason I haven't sold all my gear is at high hopes for that dream expansion. If it doesn't come out, i'll try and make some money and sell everything.


same


----------



## js593

Ok, i dont know how to go about this without looking like a complete nub.

I just dinged 60 on my sorc yesterday, equipped her with some gear (had some in stash and a bit off the AH)
She only has 16K health, and only does around 30K damage.
Any idea what im doing wrong?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Ok, i dont know how to go about this without looking like a complete nub.
> 
> I just dinged 60 on my sorc yesterday, equipped her with some gear (had some in stash and a bit off the AH)
> She only has 16K health, and only does around 30K damage.
> Any idea what im doing wrong?


Few questions:
- Can you link us her profile?
- What build are you aiming for?
- How much gold do you have?


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Few questions:
> - Can you link us her profile?
> - What build are you aiming for?
> - How much gold do you have?


d3 profile ID is in sig, build doesn't matter, 1.4M (yeah, i haven't made anything in this game really....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> d3 profile ID is in sig, build doesn't matter, 1.4M (yeah, i haven't made anything in this game really....


It is not letting me click on it. Ill try going to it directly.

UPDATE:

Immediate Needs:
- Amulet: Get one with high INT and CCH and either AR or CDH
- Bracers: Ideally you want Lacuni's, but try to find bracers with at least 60+ AR and flat VIT to go with INT and CCH
- Right Ring: It sucks. Get one with INT, IAS, CCH, and either CDH or AR
- Wand: You want one with at least 900 DPS and either LoH or LS, preferably with a socket without losing any APoC or INT
- Source: You want one with high INT, 10 APoC, and at least 7 CCH

Less Pressing Upgrades:
- Shoulders: Those are good for barbs, not so good for you
- Chest: Decent but you want either Tal Rasha's or Zuni's
- Helmet: Get either Stormcrow, Andy's Visage, or Mempo


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Ok, i dont know how to go about this without looking like a complete nub.
> 
> I just dinged 60 on my sorc yesterday, equipped her with some gear (had some in stash and a bit off the AH)
> She only has 16K health, and only does around 30K damage.
> Any idea what im doing wrong?


This game is all about vitality and life% on gear for HP and then you NEED ias PLUS crit damage PLUS crit chance PLUS average dmg PLUS main stat for dps ON TOP OF a very high dps weapon.


----------



## computerparts

For the guys that are on the fence about selling their gear. I wouldn't wait if I were you. Even if there is going to be an expansion, the gear you have now will be worth very little compared to what it was when you originally bought it. Prices in the auctions are falling more and more every day. I just picked up a pair of very nice tri fecta 200+ dex gloves with vit for 30 mil yesterday. That's peanuts compared to the 100+ mil they were going for 2 weeks ago. Not to mention with all the new crafting coming in 1.07. That's gonna drop the prices on gear even more. Get out while your gear is still worth something if you want to cash out.


----------



## JadedFloridian

1.07 drops tomorrow, should be nice!


----------



## js593

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> 1.07 drops tomorrow, should be nice!


It hasn't dropped....









LOL nevermind, had to wait an extra 10 minutes! Patch dropped 1 minute ago!


----------



## likethegun

Hopefully this thread sparks up again. I am going to at least play D3 till I hit 100 paragon, that way if they ever introduce the character selling like they promised us ages ago... I can make some money there too... They still haven't fixed the AH I don't think, which is beyong frustrating... but at least I got my HC vile wards back.


----------



## Cryosis00

They patched in some new gold sinks, err crafting but not seeing anything that would entice me to log back into the game.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> They patched in some new gold sinks, err crafting but not seeing anything that would entice me to log back into the game.


ONLY thing that entices me is the higher XP for difficulty levels. i'm almost 69 paragon on my monk, so being able to super run mp 2-3 will now be a viable way to reach 100 with out pulling my hair out and breaking monitors...


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ONLY thing that entices me is the higher XP for difficulty levels. i'm almost 69 paragon on my monk, so being able to super run mp 2-3 will now be a viable way to reach 100 with out pulling my hair out and breaking monitors...


i am looking forward to this too, but i think it's going to drive down the price of everything in that ah, as everyone gets better drop rates.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> ONLY thing that entices me is the higher XP for difficulty levels. i'm almost 69 paragon on my monk, so being able to super run mp 2-3 will now be a viable way to reach 100 with out pulling my hair out and breaking monitors...


Same here. I'm at Paragon 72 right now and cant wait for the added exp boost to make it go a little quicker. Plus I can try to make some good gloves now. I do have a tri-fecta pair that I found that gives me a decent dps boost, but it has no vitality and I lose around 4.5k life with them.

The one thing I noticed with the patch coming though is that some items are not selling well, such as gloves. I have another pair of tri-fecta gloves that I have not been able sell for 35 mil which is quite a bit less than others on the AH. Going to be tough to sell gloves and amulets now that everyone will be able to have a better chance at crafting a decent one for themselves that cannot be sold.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Same here. I'm at Paragon 72 right now and cant wait for the added exp boost to make it go a little quicker. Plus I can try to make some good gloves now. I do have a tri-fecta pair that I found that gives me a decent dps boost, but it has no vitality and I lose around 4.5k life with them.
> 
> The one thing I noticed with the patch coming though is that some items are not selling well, such as gloves. I have another pair of tri-fecta gloves that I have not been able sell for 35 mil which is quite a bit less than others on the AH. Going to be tough to sell gloves and amulets now that everyone will be able to have a better chance at crafting a decent one for themselves that cannot be sold.


Agree with you guys, but at the same time... im ok with that. When I played a lot i was used to having 100+ mil gold at all times... now im constantly in the 10-30 mil range haha. I feel broke... so I welcome the changes in that regard. It will be nice to not have to worry about playing the AH to gear the rest of my toons with better gear too.

Having played excessivley since launch... Yes, to an extent I do miss being able to sell 800 dps socketed weaps with LoH and CD for 50+ mil... but ah well... the game is moving in the right direction, although def not as fast as everyone would like.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone else disappointed in the Ask Developers answers? They provided worthless answers, especially in regards to class balance/buffs/overhauls. They also COMPLETELY AVOIDED any discussion about the state of itemization or what they actually plan to help out spells and what direction they are heading in with the game.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone else disappointed in the Ask Developers answers? They provided worthless answers, especially in regards to class balance/buffs/overhauls. They also COMPLETELY AVOIDED any discussion about the state of itemization or what they actually plan to help out spells and what direction they are heading in with the game.


Is this anything new? lol it's all politics man. Give the most broad undefinable answer possible to appease the public whilst allowing generous room for company freedom to stray from the implications.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Is this anything new? lol it's all politics man. Give the most broad undefinable answer possible to appease the public whilst allowing generous room for company freedom to stray from the implications.


It just pisses me off. They still can't understand that fans are looking for direction and planned changes, not marketing speech. What was the point of this?


----------



## js593

Can someone confirm if you can join MP rated multiplayer public games? I'm at work, and LogMeIn doesnt work on D3 lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It just pisses me off. They still can't understand that fans are looking for direction and planned changes, not marketing speech. What was the point of this?


they cant tell us something if it isnt set in stones can they?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *js593*
> 
> Can someone confirm if you can join MP rated multiplayer public games? I'm at work, and LogMeIn doesnt work on D3 lol.


once 1.0.7 comes online yes you will be able to


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> they cant tell us something if it isnt set in stones can they?
> once 1.0.7 comes online yes you will be able to


They can discuss direction, plans, and state of itemization. They simply avoided any meaningful questions or discussion. This is NOT a direction that Blizzard can continue going down on for D3 IMHO. People are upset about the lack of proper communication and transparency. Giving the answers they did with the attitude they did is definitely going to add fuel to the fire. They need to pull their heads out of the ground IMHO and be up front and stop worrying about politics. Again, just my 2 cents, but this entire mess has made greatly lower my standards of Blizzard as a company.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They can discuss direction, plans, and state of itemization. They simply avoided any meaningful questions or discussion. This is NOT a direction that Blizzard can continue going down on for D3 IMHO. People are upset about the lack of proper communication and transparency. Giving the answers they did with the attitude they did is definitely going to add fuel to the fire. They need to pull their heads out of the ground IMHO and be up front and stop worrying about politics. Again, just my 2 cents, but this entire mess has made greatly lower my standards of Blizzard as a company.


thorns are useless for now,yet blizz confirmed they are looking into one way to buff that affix.. by using mainstat like weapon dmg in a sense.. say 2000 int boost your thorn dmg by 2000% damage and so on

they also confirmed that witch doctor mana ressource isnt up to par with other ressources and are looking into the problem.. how can those two examples not be concrete?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> thorns are useless for now,yet blizz confirmed they are looking into one way to buff that affix.. by using mainstat like weapon dmg in a sense.. say 2000 int boost your thorn dmg by 2000% damage and so on
> 
> they also confirmed that witch doctor mana ressource isnt up to par with other ressources and are looking into the problem.. how can those two examples not be concrete?


I didn't remember WD part as I don't play the class and as far as thorns, that ties back into the issue of them addressing questions that should not be high on the priority list, especially considering just how many people submitted questions about itemization. That was my point when I first posted about them, they chose topics that are mostly not of any significant opinion. Questions that were asked MULTIPLE times and yet were ignored despite being asked from the beginning of the game include:

Q: Are you planning on looking into improving the state of itemization in D3?
Q: How do you plan on overhauling skills and passives for classes not Barbarian so we can provide feedback on your plans?
Q: You want to improve Wizard spells and AP generation, how? It is too late to provide feedback if you already did it. Then we have to wait for you to consider changing it.
Q: Are there any plans to add back in removed features such as Mystic, Nephalem Cube, ect? Will we be charged for this?
Q: What are your intentions for increasing MONSTER DENSITY as people are sick of running Act 3?
Q: How do you plan on resolving the Hardcore griefing exploit involving Vote Kick?
Q: Will there every be Open World? If not, why the hell not still?
Q: When will Waypoints be "fixed" and allow us to travel between Acts? I am sick of going through your sub-par story line to get to a new Act!
Q: When will Bosses have their own loot table or at the very least, have a greater incentive for farming?

Those are just a few questions that I saw submitted over and over again in the initial thread and nary a single one of those questions were properly addressed save for perhaps the one about balancing classes in a mostly half-assed way. It really makes me frustrated, but again that is just me.

To Point:

You had mentioned gems. They talked about adding new gems and knowing what to add, but now is not the time. Ok... so what time are you considering? A later patch? An expansion pack? What kind of gems? Diamonds? Opals? Pyrite? What will they do? Only after knowing what they are considering can we offer legitimate feedback.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They can discuss direction, plans, and state of itemization. They simply avoided any meaningful questions or discussion. This is NOT a direction that Blizzard can continue going down on for D3 IMHO. People are upset about the lack of proper communication and transparency. Giving the answers they did with the attitude they did is definitely going to add fuel to the fire. They need to pull their heads out of the ground IMHO and be up front and stop worrying about politics. Again, just my 2 cents, but this entire mess has made greatly lower my standards of Blizzard as a company.


it doesn't really make sense for them to do that. people will qq no matter what-it's a blizzard game. they probably feel it's best to convince the playerbase to feel positive about the game in the future in a general sense, so at least they avoid people complaining about future changes before they even happen. they also avoid people quitting now because they realize that at no point in the near future are they going to enjoy the game.

personally, i want the expansion to come out because i feel that's when we'll get more extreme changes. but at this point, i'm not sure if i'd even buy it. without real pvp and not enough balance in talents resulting in cookie cutter builds, there's not enough depth there


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> thorns are useless for now,yet blizz confirmed they are looking into one way to buff that affix.. by using mainstat like weapon dmg in a sense.. say 2000 int boost your thorn dmg by 2000% damage and so on
> 
> they also confirmed that witch doctor mana ressource isnt up to par with other ressources and are looking into the problem.. how can those two examples not be concrete?


Those are class issue, and even then they only talked about Looking into, and gave pros or cons on three specific ideas. More than 1 is not specific, IE- Hand me that wrench over there... which one... well it could be the green handled one, the red handled one or the goldish/yellow handled one. See specific... but not specific.

Your second example is them just stating a known problem and saying "well fix it" with out say HOW they will fix it.

What I feel OC'ing Noob is refering to is the lack of communication on itemization and direction of the game. Itemization in d3 is bad, its all about the main state, vit/life %, a resistance &/or all resistance. Very few items make people want to buy/hunt for it because... hey a thorns aura monk sounds baller if I use an SoJ w/ bonus to the mantra, x weapon because it does x% feed back, y chest because of stats and... holy fists when struck... etc. This is the main issue with d3, character progression pretty much stops at 60 as all builds are complete, where as D2 on the other hand builds could be enhanced by items... like a lycan barb using specific few items...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> it doesn't really make sense for them to do that. people will qq no matter what-it's a blizzard game. they probably feel it's best to convince the playerbase to feel positive about the game in the future in a general sense, so at least they avoid people complaining about future changes before they even happen. they also avoid people quitting now because they realize that at no point in the near future are they going to enjoy the game.
> 
> personally, i want the expansion to come out because i feel that's when we'll get more extreme changes. but at this point, i'm not sure if i'd even buy it. without real pvp and not enough balance in talents resulting in cookie cutter builds, there's not enough depth there


Being arrogant, secretive, and self-absorbed is what got them into this D3 mess to begin with. In order for people who actually care about the game to provide legitimate and accurate feedback, we have to know what they are considering first, otherwise it's just the same as it has always been; they release patch notes and people rage because the changes suck. Sure people will always complain, but people who QQ for the sake of it do not offer proposed solutions. There is a difference between someone just going "The game sucks" than someone that says "The game sucks and here is why and this is what I suggest." Until they understand that the game has reached a point where many gamers are simply fed up in the lack of depth, lack of transparency on game mechanics, and overall complete lack of direction of where the game is headed. If itemization cannot be addressed until an xpack, let us know so we will stop hoping for that magical patch to fix this game. What disenchanted fans want is simple. People want to know the What and planned How. Only then can we help the dev team help themselves fix the game.

PS

Let's take the Wizard discussion for example. There are really 3 builds now that the vast majority of people use: Archon, CM, Archon-CM hybrid. Why do people use those builds? Control, damage, and spamming ability is the answer. CM type builds offer control. Archon type build offers damage. Both builds offer potentially endless spamming of spells. Until Blizzard realizes this, no balancing or buffing of skills will move Wizzies away from those builds unless they just flat out nerf them into the ground like how they had been doing. Yet they only talk about increasing DPS when talking other skills. To successfully buff Wizards, they need to realize that unless a skill's AoE nuke damage properly compensates for diminished control so that it is comparable, people are not going to give up the control afforded by a CM's freeze. Just as if they improve a skill's CC, the control has to be enough to be comparable to a CM's freeze or provide enough CC to compensate for the damage output of Archon's channel. As far as Wizzie's channel weakness, how the hell did they not know that from the get go. Squishy stands still, squishy is going to be squished. The only exception is if the nuke/burst damage from the spell kills an enemy before he can get to the Wizzie. Wizzies have neither the sustain of melee classes nor the burst/nuke DPS output of other classes. As for APoC... again, no crap Blizzard? You make spells cost so much, AP pool so small, and the only real regen method comes from APoC, what the hell did they think was going to happen? To make matters worse, they only point out a few what's with nary a WHY or a HOW.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I didn't remember WD part as I don't play the class and as far as thorns, that ties back into the issue of them addressing questions that should not be high on the priority list, especially considering just how many people submitted questions about itemization. That was my point when I first posted about them, they chose topics that are mostly not of any significant opinion. Questions that were asked MULTIPLE times and yet were ignored despite being asked from the beginning of the game include:
> 
> Q: Are you planning on looking into improving the state of itemization in D3?
> Q: How do you plan on overhauling skills and passives for classes not Barbarian so we can provide feedback on your plans?
> Q: You want to improve Wizard spells and AP generation, how? It is too late to provide feedback if you already did it. Then we have to wait for you to consider changing it.
> Q: Are there any plans to add back in removed features such as Mystic, Nephalem Cube, ect? Will we be charged for this?
> Q: What are your intentions for increasing MONSTER DENSITY as people are sick of running Act 3?
> Q: How do you plan on resolving the Hardcore griefing exploit involving Vote Kick?
> Q: Will there every be Open World? If not, why the hell not still?
> Q: When will Waypoints be "fixed" and allow us to travel between Acts? I am sick of going through your sub-par story line to get to a new Act!
> Q: When will Bosses have their own loot table or at the very least, have a greater incentive for farming?
> 
> Those are just a few questions that I saw submitted over and over again in the initial thread and nary a single one of those questions were properly addressed save for perhaps the one about balancing classes in a mostly half-assed way. It really makes me frustrated, but again that is just me.
> 
> To Point:
> 
> You had mentioned gems. They talked about adding new gems and knowing what to add, but now is not the time. Ok... so what time are you considering? A later patch? An expansion pack? What kind of gems? Diamonds? Opals? Pyrite? What will they do? Only after knowing what they are considering can we offer legitimate feedback.


the wd part was confirmed by a blue post on the bnet forum not too long ago

and monster density as been acknoledged as being a priority for blizzard.. altho that answer is vague you do have to remember that they can't spill the beans on something that hasnt been ironed out.. otherwise it would create more havok

itemisation isnt the problem really.. its the lack of build diversity and class balance that forces every build to go for the same affix combo.. fix the classes to have more build options and also play around with different affixes and you'll solve half of the problem.. the other half is to buff up the other useless affixes .. like say thorns. or even bleed chance and what not

the mystic have been hinted at a comeback later on.. but it isnt set in stone so they wont talk about that

the vote kick feature has been fixed in 1.0.7 .. its in the patch notes...

traveling between acts? really? it would be too difficult and just pointless to make a system like that.. and allowing us to keep our nephalem valor between acts is a good compromise in my oppinion

do you really want to just farm bosses all day long?

if so.. you will enjoy farming for the new recipes for the small amount of time that it will still remain fresh


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the wd part was confirmed by a blue post on the bnet forum not too long ago
> 
> and monster density as been acknoledged as being a priority for blizzard.. altho that answer is vague you do have to remember that they can't spill the beans on something that hasnt been ironed out.. otherwise it would create more havok
> 
> itemisation isnt the problem really.. its the lack of build diversity and class balance that forces every build to go for the same affix combo.. fix the classes to have more build options and also play around with different affixes and you'll solve half of the problem.. the other half is to buff up the other useless affixes .. like say thorns. or even bleed chance and what not
> 
> the mystic have been hinted at a comeback later on.. but it isnt set in stone so they wont talk about that
> 
> the vote kick feature has been fixed in 1.0.7 .. its in the patch notes...
> 
> traveling between acts? really? it would be too difficult and just pointless to make a system like that.. and allowing us to keep our nephalem valor between acts is a good compromise in my oppinion
> 
> do you really want to just farm bosses all day long?
> 
> if so.. you will enjoy farming for the new recipes for the small amount of time that it will still remain fresh


On this particular rare occasion, I agree with frosty. They do what they can, and the reason they avoid the hard questions is simply because while they really ARE working on them, they aren't anywhere near completetion probably. Therefore, rather than creating even more chaos, they hit what they can as soon as they can. That, and its blizzard...they will never admit when they are wrong or don't know something









Only thing I don't agree about in frosty's post is the build diversity and balance. I say he is wrong simply for the fact that if you stack IAS,CC,CD,main stat, and vitality... you can be the best at ANY build. Therefore, the only "balancing" that needs to happen is itemization.

For example, you should be able to attain relatively same dps/survivability/ and killing power by stacking ias and main stat and socketing a red gem as you do stacking CC,CD and green gem... This is simply NOT the case. Sure sure marquis gem big deal... that doesn't fix 99% of the players who dont have the means to get one.

My point is, every build, in order to have sustainable high dps and viability, revolves around just those 3 things. IAS, CC, and CD. Even if you straight stacked average dmg and main stat, you still would have anywhere near the same dps as if you were to stack main stat and one of the above 3.

It's how dmg is calculated with weapons and some skills that needs changing, as well as tweaking the rolls of particular affixes so they are all even if you stack 1. Meaning, if I choose to stack only average dmg or +min + max, It should be roughly the same as just stacking IAS or just stacking CC. And if I choose just to stacl + elemental dmg (of whatever sort), it should translate into the same dps as if I were to stack CD or CC or whatever. basically 1 = 1 = 1 = 1. THEN, to fix itemization... You just lower or higher the numbers as well as omit certain affixes from being able to roll on particular items at the same time. (ie no more trifecta on everything, with trifects in this case referring to the NEWLY scaled affixes of +elemental dmg%, ave dmg, CC, CD, and IAS!)

If blizzard did this ^^^ the game would be balanced and build diversity would mean something. (eg. CM freeze wiz would use CC along with IAS and +elemental dmg that would be the build; then WW barb would could focus on phys dmg (ave dmg) OR CD along with CC and IAS and that would be the build.

But other builds like monk would just focus on phy dmg + ias + elemental dmg and could attain the same high dps

basically, it will force players to choose which type of "build" they want to play to utilize a "skill set".


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> On this particular rare occasion, I agree with frosty. They do what they can, and the reason they avoid the hard questions is simply because while they really ARE working on them, they aren't anywhere near completetion probably. Therefore, rather than creating even more chaos, they hit what they can as soon as they can. That, and its blizzard...they will never admit when they are wrong or don't know something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I don't agree about in frosty's post is the build diversity and balance. I say he is wrong simply for the fact that if you stack IAS,CC,CD,main stat, and vitality... you can be the best at ANY build. Therefore, the only "balancing" that needs to happen is itemization.
> 
> For example, you should be able to attain relatively same dps/survivability/ and killing power by stacking ias and main stat and socketing a red gem as you do stacking CC,CD and green gem... This is simply NOT the case. Sure sure marquis gem big deal... that doesn't fix 99% of the players who dont have the means to get one.
> 
> My point is, every build, in order to have sustainable high dps and viability, revolves around jsut those 3 things. IAS, CC, and CD.


Which is a terrible design, and given the AH, makes those items ******ed expensive if they have all 3, even more so if vit or main stat are 150+, even at 100+ it gets expensive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the wd part was confirmed by a blue post on the bnet forum not too long ago
> 
> and monster density as been acknoledged as being a priority for blizzard.. altho that answer is vague you do have to remember that they can't spill the beans on something that hasnt been ironed out.. otherwise it would create more havok
> 
> itemisation isnt the problem really.. its the lack of build diversity and class balance that forces every build to go for the same affix combo.. fix the classes to have more build options and also play around with different affixes and you'll solve half of the problem.. the other half is to buff up the other useless affixes .. like say thorns. or even bleed chance and what not
> 
> the mystic have been hinted at a comeback later on.. but it isnt set in stone so they wont talk about that
> 
> the vote kick feature has been fixed in 1.0.7 .. its in the patch notes...
> 
> traveling between acts? really? it would be too difficult and just pointless to make a system like that.. and allowing us to keep our nephalem valor between acts is a good compromise in my oppinion
> 
> do you really want to just farm bosses all day long?
> 
> if so.. you will enjoy farming for the new recipes for the small amount of time that it will still remain fresh


Again why not? There is already havoc regardless of what they post, so they should post for the benefit of people who actually care about helping them improve the game. One of the biggest reason this game turned out as poorly as it did is because they did not respect what fans wanted. They wanted to leave their own mark and failed. They continue to plan things in their limited perspective only to have fans outraged by the changes later. There is nothing wrong for them to say, "Hey guys, this is what we are thinking about doing. What do you guys think?"

Itemization is an issue when every class looks for essentially the same affixes. This is further exposed by the auction house and economy, where most gamers are "afraid" of trying new builds because it is expensive buying the gear you are looking for and helping it works out and near impossible to simply find the gear you want.

Why was mystic removed? When do you plan on adding it? What do you plan on having it do? Again, we need information to provide worthwhile feedback.

Did not see Vote Kick, sorry. I retract that argument.

I want to enjoy farming what I want, when I want, how I want. I don't want to be told farming bosses is not fun and I am wrong for thinking it is fun. I want to farm Act 1, get bored, jump to Act 2 or 3, get bored, jump to a boss or two, ect. That is very restricted when we are contained in a single Act until we progress through its worthless story line.

Crafting is a start, but it is a bandaid and not a solution.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Which is a terrible design, and given the AH, makes those items ******ed expensive if they have all 3, even more so if vit or main stat are 150+, even at 100+ it gets expensive.


Exactly. It also makes every other item moot and worthless. I personally farm act 3 and pick up every yellow just for the extra gold to vendor, but if an item doesnt have at least 2 of the 3 requirements of IAS CC or CD I just trash it without even thinking twice. Even when it DOES have 2 of the 3, if the other rolls are garbage I don't hesitate to vendor or toss.

If they implemented the system I just described (which really doesn't sound like it would be that hard, aside from changing how + elemental dmg calculates) it would bring the value of top dollar items down, but would also bring up the value significantly of all the useless items you can't even sell on AH for 20k gold.

Additionally, now that I think mroe about it. They could do this with minimal effect to the game and existing items by keeping trifecta rolls as they are still intact, but making trifecta rolls (if the game detects a trifecta roll) making it BoE. Not account bound, but character bound. This would allow them to still keep their high dollar value, but characters wouldnt be able to just use and sell use and sell use and sell... It would also force folks to think abuot best in slot items more, and what exactly they need to have to make their build the best. Therefore they can scrap in on AH for high dollar, or they can keep it for themselves. Either way, they need to make a choice.


----------



## computerparts

Auctions have been fixed for a few days now. Gem prices have skyrocketed. I'm just waiting for patch to hit to unload my stash lol. Anyone else noticed they re-named "dueling" to "brawling"?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Auctions have been fixed for a few days now. Anyone else noticed they re-named "dueling" to "brawling"?


Yup. They discussed that in the Ask Dev thread.


----------



## likethegun

I'm not going to be able to play much today after work







and havent really followed the patch after I tried it on PTR and wasn't impressed... but can anyone tell me if the XP boost for mp lvls applies to lower lvls and difficulties as well as inferno?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm not going to be able to play much today after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and havent really followed the patch after I tried it on PTR and wasn't impressed... but can anyone tell me if the XP boost for mp lvls applies to lower lvls and difficulties as well as inferno?


I'm assuming it applies to inferno only.

_The experience bonus rewarded for killing monsters on Monster Power levels 1-10 in Inferno has been increased:

MP 1: 25% (up from 10%)
MP 2: 50% (up from 20%)
MP 3: 80% (up from 30%)
MP 4: 120%(up from 45%)
MP 5: 165% (up from 60%)
MP 6: 215% (up from 75%)
MP 7: 275% (up from 95%)
MP 8: 340% (up from 115%)
MP 9: 420% (up from 135%
MP 10: 510% (up from 160%)_

On another note, patch has been delayed for another 2 hours, as expected.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I'm assuming it applies to inferno only.
> 
> _The experience bonus rewarded for killing monsters on Monster Power levels 1-10 in Inferno has been increased:
> 
> MP 1: 25% (up from 10%)
> MP 2: 50% (up from 20%)
> MP 3: 80% (up from 30%)
> MP 4: 120%(up from 45%)
> MP 5: 165% (up from 60%)
> MP 6: 215% (up from 75%)
> MP 7: 275% (up from 95%)
> MP 8: 340% (up from 115%)
> MP 9: 420% (up from 135%
> MP 10: 510% (up from 160%)_
> 
> On another note, patch has been delayed for another 2 hours, as expected.


Ahh thanks. I was thinking I read that somewhere but at work and cant check blizz forums. Was hoping to be able to even faster pwr lvl hardcore characters. That would have been nice.


----------



## FlawleZ

MP3 and MP4 are looking quite enticing. Now if only I can muster the interest to play again.


----------



## FlawleZ

MP3 and MP4 are looking quite enticing. Now if only I can muster the interest to play again.


----------



## FlawleZ

Holy quadruple post batman.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm going to be on tonight. Been weeks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm going to be on tonight. Been weeks.


12 essences so far in just 1hour at best


----------



## DoomDash

I got 20-25 in 1-2 hours.

EDIT

So I made about 26 amulets, 10 pairs of gloves, and 4 pairs of bracers. Not a single upgrade besides two upgrades on bracers, however I can't get rid of my movement speed on my lacuni's, so its pointless.

Crafting is pretty cool though.

For people with really average gear it will be EASY to upgrade. For me it is still rather difficult.


----------



## kifinas

I was playing D3 since release. In August I purchased closed beta access in Path of Exile. I played till lvl 2, thought it looked promising and continued playing D3. Patch 1.0.5 felt as nice improvment when it came. Blizzard dropped the ball for me when they announced there would be no team deathmatch. They should have given us that option, even if imperfect, instead of that whatever dueling system with no scoring system and no structure. But I kept on playing. I was planning on playing both D3 and PoE but since the PoE open beta I have only done a few act3 runs in D3 and don't feel the need to go back. Maybe because PoE is still fresh for me. I can't stop admiring the result of PoE, where the passion of the developers and their openness to the community clearly made up for the disadvantage of budget and resources. I think D3 is a good game, but not a great game. It started out well, being hard as promised, but the following direction changes like HUGE nerfs and PVP changes showed that the D3 team has not a clear vision for the game, while I also suspect that Blizzard wanted a tuned down D3 so it would not diminish WoW subscriber numbers.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I got 20-25 in 1-2 hours.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> So I made about 26 amulets, 10 pairs of gloves, and 4 pairs of bracers. Not a single upgrade besides two upgrades on bracers, however I can't get rid of my movement speed on my lacuni's, so its pointless.
> 
> Crafting is pretty cool though.
> 
> For people with really average gear it will be EASY to upgrade. For me it is still rather difficult.


Very hopeful I can craft upgrades then I have like no money compared to you guys and never get lengedaries or sell anything more then 500k-1m

Fire based monk if anyone wants to hook a brother up.


----------



## Seanage

got 50 essences myself in my runs yesterday with a friend. I decided to craft bracers and came across a decent pair:
67 Str
278 dex
52 poison resist
78 all resist
4% crit chance

Still has potential, but it was a 4k dps upgrade.


----------



## likethegun

crafted like 20 dex ammys and 20 dex gauntlets yesterday... still nothing







oh well... blizzard got their currency sink for the most part.

I think this new crafting system is only going to be good for me in HC and for gearing fresh 60 toons in SC. The shoulders are epic though we came to that conclusion last night. Easy to roll a lot better than vile wards.


----------



## Seanage

gun, they definitely got their money sink now. It will be interesting to see how prices of things are in a few weeks/months after this patch's changes has gone into full effect with the community (realizing/finding the crafting stuff).

Right now it is a pretty good gold generating source to farm the patterns and sell them as they insta-sell. A buddy of mine instasold a mercuriel emerald pattern for 11m, thats really sweet deal in my mind. the prices of these patterns should only be going down as supply/demand balance out.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> gun, they definitely got their money sink now. It will be interesting to see how prices of things are in a few weeks/months after this patch's changes has gone into full effect with the community (realizing/finding the crafting stuff).
> 
> Right now it is a pretty good gold generating source to farm the patterns and sell them as they insta-sell. A buddy of mine instasold a mercuriel emerald pattern for 11m, thats really sweet deal in my mind. the prices of these patterns should only be going down as supply/demand balance out.


Yeah man we was talkin bout that. Its a safe bet that plans will become worthless within the next week. My advice to everyone is farm the crap out of plans and sell them, then when they become worthless... train your smitty and jewler!


----------



## Phaelynar

Why farm demonic essences when you can buy them?

Split a stack and drop the split and someone else can pick them up. Good job on the boa item blizz.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Why farm demonic essences when you can buy them?
> 
> Split a stack and drop the split and someone else can pick them up. Good job on the boa item blizz.


huh? demonic essences are account bound. how can the other person pick them up?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Why farm demonic essences when you can buy them?
> 
> Split a stack and drop the split and someone else can pick them up. Good job on the boa item blizz.


its a bug and will get fixed..

and if i keep my gold i'll be able to craft more items.. thus probably finding an upgrades for my toons


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its a bug and will get fixed..
> 
> and if i keep my gold i'll be able to craft more items.. thus probably finding an upgrades for my toons


Yeah I personally think it would be stupid to buy them when you can get a lot of them pretty quickly farming... Don't need 5 stacks for them to drop and you get them from gobbos and stuff too.

Maybe if I was paragon 100 though I may buy them if I wasn't working on lvling other toons...


----------



## Fr0sty

servers are going down for maintenance... i assume its to fix the demonic essence bug or something


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> servers are going down for maintenance... i assume its to fix the demonic essence bug or something


that just made me laugh. your probably right.


----------



## computerparts

Servers are back up.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its a bug and will get fixed..
> 
> and if i keep my gold i'll be able to craft more items.. thus probably finding an upgrades for my toons


They knew about the bug during the ptr and never fixed it. I'll be surprised if its anytime soon.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Got this tonight on my second craft:



Really loving the pickup radius, and it replaces 260 Dex/59 Vit Vile Wards so it's a nice upgrade.

Also crafted some good enough gloves that I can sell my current ones on the AH and then go for Dex/Vit Trifecta gloves. I figure I might as well try to sell my gloves before everyone else does during the weekend.


----------



## Seanage

Wow that is not bad at all for shoulders... Might have to try and replace my vile wards!


----------



## Seanage

double post. odd


----------



## likethegun

Yeah the new shoulders blow vile wards out of the water. As I previously posted, its not hard to craft better shoulders than vile wards. if you have some, dump them now before their value goes down. I just sold my HC vile wards for 16 mil and consider myself lucky to get that much.


----------



## Seanage

@likethegun, good to know. Yea i've been trying to dump my old bracers and I can see I'm gonna be selling em for pennies on the dollar. Pricing on all items in general is gonna get interesting.


----------



## computerparts

Wow I see a lot of nice stuff being crafted out there. Unfortunately, my luck hasn't been so good.


----------



## kremtok

Just played through Keep Depths 1 and got 2 essences at 0mp. Here's to hoping the continue to be as easy to find when I'm back at home and playing on the sig rig instead of my laptop.


----------



## Seanage

I did an entire act 3 alkizer run on mp5 and didn't get a Single one


----------



## Tiger S.

sucks you cant sell any of this mediocre crafted stuff. I guess my followers will be loaded


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> sucks you cant sell any of this mediocre crafted stuff. I guess my followers will be loaded


Exactly. Its a sink. That's the only reason it was really implemented. Not necessarily to appease the players, but to attempt to help fix the economy. Notice how legends are slowly starting to sell again? I just sold a donk pair of strength depth diggers with no vit in SC for 2 mil the other day...


----------



## saber101

can you play this offline yet or not, since most of my siblings will be downloading or streaming stuff, and i'll properly lag because of it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saber101*
> 
> can you play this offline yet or not, since most of my siblings will be downloading or streaming stuff, and i'll properly lag because of it.


Nope, Blizzard won't ever allow you to play this game offline.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Nope, Blizzard won't ever allow you to play this game offline.


The way the game is coded, it's not really even possible to play offline. It's coded like a MMO. If blizzard had a change of heart, they still couldn't release a single player mode.


----------



## SirWaWa

getting generally smoother, better performance with 1.0.7
sli 580's with 310.90
in-game vysnc UN-CHECKED
nvidia control panel adaptive vsync on


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Why when I join a game, its all choppy and lagging freaking badly for like 2 minutes, the everything is silky smooth? Gtx 670, 2500k .. 8gb ram and 15/15 internet...


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> Why when I join a game, its all choppy and lagging freaking badly for like 2 minutes, the everything is silky smooth? Gtx 670, 2500k .. 8gb ram and 15/15 internet...


Most plausible explanation I've heard has to do with HDD access times. When I had the game on my SSD, it never showed that problem, but when I installed it on my HDD I started experiencing what you're describing.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Most plausible explanation I've heard has to do with HDD access times. When I had the game on my SSD, it never showed that problem, but when I installed it on my HDD I started experiencing what you're describing.


yeah, I had to delete some stuff just to make room on my SSD for d3. the starter lag was ridiculous on a HDD.


----------



## Crazy9000

Same here, SSD completely fixed that starting lag. I've heard it's all about access times, apparently even USB flash drives fix it.


----------



## SirWaWa

asset loading is on there list of fixing...
sc2 had the exact same problems, after like 100 patches it plays very very very good now, sc2 that is


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Ahhh i see why now, I did reinstall the game on my HDD because my SSD was running low.. Tkx guys


----------



## computerparts

Crafted 30 gloves today, all crap. At least we can salvage them.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> getting generally smoother, better performance with 1.0.7
> sli 580's with 310.90
> in-game vysnc UN-CHECKED
> nvidia control panel adaptive vsync on


I can't for see any possible way you would ever have any performance issue with even just 1 580. I always maintained 60 FPS with my 4890. Now my 7950 is barely at 30% usage to hold 60 FPS.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I can't for see any possible way you would ever have any performance issue with even just 1 580. I always maintained 60 FPS with my 4890. Now my 7950 is barely at 30% usage to hold 60 FPS.


act 3 bridge lags, very intense skills with multiple players fps drops
gpu usage is around 30-50%
u would think that a single 580 could easily handle d3 which it does "most" of the time... its a dx9 game
playing on highest everything, 1080 and recently enabled 16x AA with no crashing so far, before it would crash with forced AA (but even without the AA i still don't get 60fps ALL the time)


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> act 3 bridge lags, very intense skills with multiple players fps drops
> gpu usage is around 30-50%
> u would think that a single 580 could easily handle d3 which it does "most" of the time... its a dx9 game
> playing on highest everything, 1080 and recently enabled 16x AA with no crashing so far, before it would crash with forced AA (but even without the AA i still don't get 60fps ALL the time)


Act 3 bridge lags for everyone. No matter what. Hardware isn't the problem; it's the software.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Act 3 bridge lags for everyone. No matter what. Hardware isn't the problem; it's the software.


that's what I thought
i knew all along it isn't hardware... well atleast not mine


----------



## DoomDash

Blizzard is terrible at making games run flawlessly.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Blizzard is terrible at making games run flawlessly.


i have performance issues with this game, and solely this game. so i have to agree with this statement


----------



## JadedFloridian

Yay! After getting those shoulders I posted a couple days ago, I get a nice trifecta:



Sold my old Vile Wards for 56M after taxes, and my old gloves for 23M. Now I'm going to go for amulets, and after I get a decent one I'll go back to making gloves to try to get one closer to perfect.


----------



## DoomDash

I made some good trifecta gloves on PTR in my first 3 tries, but now I can't make anything good... figures.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Yay! After getting those shoulders I posted a couple days ago, I get a nice trifecta:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my old Vile Wards for 56M after taxes, and my old gloves for 23M. Now I'm going to go for amulets, and after I get a decent one I'll go back to making gloves to try to get one closer to perfect.


can i ask stats on your vile wards? 56 mil?!... lol.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> can i ask stats on your vile wards? 56 mil?!... lol.


260 Vit/59 Vit/33 Fire Res. I wanted to sell it quick before they became super cheap.

Edit: I just noticed on the AH that the guy that bought it is trying to flip it for 185 Mil. It's not worth anywhere near that, and it's really easy to craft better archon shoulders. Oh well, I got my money.


----------



## RaleighStClair

So I am coming back to this game after months of play. What exactly do I need to do to start crafting these archon gears? Demonic essence? What else? I haven't played since Nov or so, not that long ago, i think when Hellfire patch came out.

Thanks.


----------



## Seanage

You'll need demonic essence for any of the patterns released in the latest patch. Then it usually varies based on what type of gear you are trying to craft but the list below covers all the reagents needed:
Tears
tome of secrets
the inferno blue quality essence
Gems (for ammys)
Gold (between 25,000 - 100,000 per craft)


----------



## SirWaWa

cranked up the AA from 16xq to 32x
vram usage almost the same vs 16x, almost no performance hit vs 16x and yes all the jaggies are gone
the in-game AA is what? 2x at best
no crashing either like before (well for me), not sure what the problem was or how/who fixed it
a solid 60fps most of the time


----------



## criznit

just found this and wanted to know how much it could go for?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> just found this and wanted to know how much it could go for?


Go to AH, right click the item and have it copy the stats into the search. Hit enter.

See other like items and what they are going for. Price appropriately. Look for items in the 1D 12h or newer range.

If you can not find something similar. Remove a stat from the search and try again.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Go to AH, right click the item and have it copy the stats into the search. Hit enter.
> 
> See other like items and what they are going for. Price appropriately. Look for items in the 1D 12h or newer range.
> 
> If you can not find something similar. Remove a stat from the search and try again.


Thank you!


----------



## nycste

Unless they fixed it your cannot do this method with Legendary items I thought???

Update it does not work with legendary items all it will do is bring up the item with no search options enabled... sure it saves you 5seconds to not having to type in the name but it only works fully on rares and i guess blues...


----------



## Fr0sty

you have to search for the affixes on legendaries and set.. but in the case of that inna's spirit stone. it is ez.. just search all res and the other res. and you'll get a vibe of the general amount to put it at

and if it doesn sell lower your prices until it sells


----------



## ChrisB17

Can someone give me some advice. I am not sure how to get my DPS higher. I have really nice gear I have been told but still dont have that high of DPS.. Help please.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Can someone give me some advice. I am not sure how to get my DPS higher. I have really nice gear I have been told but still dont have that high of DPS.. Help please.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It would help more if you linked your D3 profile.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Can someone give me some advice. I am not sure how to get my DPS higher. I have really nice gear I have been told but still dont have that high of DPS.. Help please.


The easiest way to boost that DPS quickly is a socketed weapon with a green gem in it (and base Crit Damage if possible). Your current Crit Damage is extremely low at just 84%.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Can someone give me some advice. I am not sure how to get my DPS higher. I have really nice gear I have been told but still dont have that high of DPS.. Help please.


witching hour belt. lacuni instead of strongarm bracers. faster attack speed on your chantodo wand + higher ave dmg on your chantodo src (unless you have real high cant tell). Other than that, dump the nats stuff because unless you have high intel rolls on both along with CD/IAS on nat ring... your wasting valuable space and its easy to stack CC on wiz witout nats... also your gloves, unless godly roll on that craft set, im sure could be better.


----------



## j3poysy

Stack Crit Chance %, ASPD %, and Crit DMG. That's the easiest way to increase paper DPS.


----------



## j3poysy

Brawling needs to be open to public with a queueing system. This "PVP" is severly lacking.


----------



## ChrisB17

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ChrisB17-1151/hero/25557271

Thats my wizard. What needs to be changed out?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ChrisB17-1151/hero/25557271
> 
> Thats my wizard. What needs to be changed out?


I would agree with others that said you need more Crit Damage. Get a weapon with a socket or socket + base crit damage. Also a Witching Hour belt should give a pretty good bump beings they will have attack speed and crit damage. Also some gloves with crit damage along with crit chance. Attack speed would be a bonus to on the gloves, but tri-fectas can get spendy. You might be able to craft some decent ones with the new items now after 1.07.


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I will be looking for new stuff again. I think my chest armor is decent though right?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Ok I will be looking for new stuff again. I think my chest armor is decent though right?


Chest should be fine. I've been rocking my zuni's for quite some time now.


----------



## ChrisB17

As far as build goes is that a good build? CC/WW ? Or is there better out now?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> As far as build goes is that a good build? CC/WW ? Or is there better out now?


Not sure on that. I play Witch Doctor so maybe some other Wizards here can comment on that.

Here is my profile link. Beings we both deal with Intel as main stat and off-hand items maybe it can help with picking some other items to increase dps. My items equipped right now are for farming xp still. With my other ring on and not the Hellfire I do about 13k more dps. I also have some other shoulders and gloves I can equip and can get up to around 185k or more dps.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/bigchief-1377/hero/29550513


----------



## ChrisB17

Witch doctor is my next char after I get my wizard squared away.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> As far as build goes is that a good build? CC/WW ? Or is there better out now?


for CM/WW you need at least 50% CC with about 3 attacks per second to make it viable in higher mps. So, whatever you think you can swing.

Since that was your build that is why i suggested faster ias chantodo wand and lacuni instead of strongarm bracers for the additional ias. Also, innas pants are a nice addition. If you want Cm WW build to work, then go with CC + IAS vs crit dmg if you cant afford trifectas


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Ok I will be looking for new stuff again. I think my chest armor is decent though right?


A Tal Rasha's chest will add at least 10k dps but will lack the resistance that is guaranteed on the Zuni's. They can roll with resistance but they get expensive. A witching hour is not needed as you will be giving up vitality unless you find one with it. There will be a point when you will have to decide dps and l;ife/defensive stats and on the wizard, defensive stats are very important so keep that in mind. The CM or carpel tunnel build as I call it is what many wizards use but it's not the only viable build out there.


----------



## ChrisB17

Well originally my build was a arcane/blizzard build. But it didnt kill elites no where near as good as the CC/CM build. Unless I was doing something wrong.


----------



## computerparts

Depends on what mp you play. For lower mp nothing is faster than an archon build. For higher mp, the cm build takes over but you could also try a meteor build provided you have a sufficient arcane power pool and regeneration.


----------



## ChrisB17

Right now I am soling MP5 with CM/WW and its doing a pretty awesome job. Archon was a little more fun tho playing on a pub game. Whats the other build you mentioned?


----------



## perfectblade

i want to make an archon. but it seems super expensive to play higher mps. it would be fun to around blinking and melting face though


----------



## ChrisB17

My Archon build does more dmg but takes longer to kill things. Not sure how that works out...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> My Archon build does more dmg but takes longer to kill things. Not sure how that works out...


Better AOE on the other build?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> My Archon build does more dmg but takes longer to kill things. Not sure how that works out...


An archon build really needs at least 100k dps for lower mp in order to move along smoothly. I imagine it would be possible to stroll through mp5 with an over 200k dps archon build.


----------



## ChrisB17

I really wish I could get over 100K dmg let alone 200K. I dont see how its possible But it obviously is.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

So I haven't played the game since I beat and deleted it back in June and now that Jay Wilson is outa the picture, im thinking of firing it up and rolling another character.

Anyone give me a Cliff notes version of the major changes and what not thats occured? As there's no way im gonna read through all those patch notes.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> So I haven't played the game since I beat and deleted it back in June and now that Jay Wilson is outa the picture, im thinking of firing it up and rolling another character.
> 
> Anyone give me a Cliff notes version of the major changes and what not thats occured? As there's no way im gonna read through all those patch notes.


Nothing has changed lol. There are more items and more craftables but the game is still the same. There are now 10 harder levels you can play on called MP (Monster Power) I believe which increases gold magic find and experience and difficulty. So not only do you get to play the game 4x over you also just get to make things slightly harder as if Inferno wasn't hard enough back in the day when you quit







now its a joke unless you play on MP 3-10.

Some others could give a much better answer i am sure but I just summed it up quick and fast.

PS- unless you have 300billion like everyone else on this forum (I have 10M which i have slaved over for months playing casually) you cannot afford any items.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Nothing has changed lol. There are more items and more craftables but the game is still the same. There are now 10 harder levels you can play on called MP (Monster Power) I believe which increases gold magic find and experience and difficulty. So not only do you get to play the game 4x over you also just get to make things slightly harder as if Inferno wasn't hard enough back in the day when you quit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its a joke unless you play on MP 3-10.
> 
> Some others could give a much better answer i am sure but I just summed it up quick and fast.
> 
> PS- unless you have 300billion like everyone else on this forum (I have 10M which i have slaved over for months playing casually) you cannot afford any items.


technically speaking. MP0 is like hell. you really don't hit "infernal" type difficulty till at least MP5 or higher.

and yes. currently you need to have close to a billion gold to get decently dressed. people need to remember, this game was originally built entirely around the AH/RMAH. so you either HAVE the gear, or you DON'T have the gear. if you HAVE the gear, things are easy. if you DON'T, you gonna keep dying over and over and over till you leech enough in public games to start upgrading.

i was fortunately enough that my friend who did not quit set me up with about a billion gold worth of gear so I'm able to solo MP7+ content right now w/o too many deaths. but unless your gear is near perfect roll, you'll be struggling pretty bad.


----------



## Nw0rb

You can gear up a cm wiz and a WW barb for under 10 mill you people and this bill to be good crazy people...


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I don't plan on playing on that hard of setting, I don't find any fun in that


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I don't plan on playing on that hard of setting, I don't find any fun in that


Good. You will be just fine. You do not need anywhere near a bil gold to be geared enough to run higher mps. To be super-geek efficient, yes you need god/near god gear... but by no means do you need crazy high dps to be able to run higher mps, specially if your playing for fun. I mean, if you have good MF then you will still find legs and what not on lower mps. Even me to this day find more legends doing mp0-mp2 runs over and over than i do running mp 6-mp8 over and over which only takes me maybe 15-30 more minutes to do the same run (which consists of almost entire act 3 clear more or less for my run pattern).

With new patch yes I do run higher mps now simply for the XP... but if your playing casually lower mps are the way to go anyway. I was running mp0 even when I had 110k unbuffed dps pre patch.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

I have no idea what the hell you are talking about in regards to "mp" runs


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I have no idea what the hell you are talking about in regards to "mp" runs


They're just difficulty tiers that also increase the chances of finding rare drops, while increasing monster difficulty. A 'run' is proceeding through a particular Act (one that is most profitable and efficient for you) as fast as possible to roll more chances of finding more loot.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> I have no idea what the hell you are talking about in regards to "mp" runs


by default they are disabled in the options. you have to go into options to turn on monster power for you to see it.


----------



## Fr0sty

diablo 3 for ps3 and ps4 is confirmed


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> diablo 3 for ps3 and ps4 is confirmed


You beat my by 10 seconds!

And I think now we know why Diablo 3 fell so short of expectations: Pandering to the console crowd.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> You beat my by 10 seconds!
> 
> And I think now we know why Diablo 3 fell so short of expectations: Pandering to the console crowd.


can't wait to see how it will turn up in terms of gameplay,but then again ah sales will go up for them


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> first valuable drop


No move speed = brimstone


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> diablo 3 for ps3 and ps4 is confirmed


does this mean D3 is going with wasd movement?







that would actually help the game IMO.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> does this mean D3 is going with wasd movement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would actually help the game IMO.


I doubt it. Most likely the console version will not change the PC controls.

I wonder if cross platform multiplayer will happen or not... problem is complications with Xbox Live.


----------



## ChrisB17

Is there anyway to craft/roll legendary items? To make them better for say? If so How?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I doubt it. Most likely the console version will not change the PC controls.
> 
> I wonder if cross platform multiplayer will happen or not... problem is complications with Xbox Live.


Isn't it only coming to PS3 and 4? No worried about Xbox Live complications.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Is there anyway to craft/roll legendary items? To make them better for say? If so How?


There are some legendary items that can only be crafted, but other than that it's the luck of the drops.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek*
> 
> Isn't it only coming to PS3 and 4? No worried about Xbox Live complications.


if it comes to console i will hate on it. the game is not designed for gamepads. i'll leave it at that


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> if it comes to console i will hate on it. the game is not designed for gamepads. i'll leave it at that


Yes it is. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Yes it is. I'll leave it at that.


Yup, controls are incredibly simplistic, in fact you can use a game bad now to play it on pc, not that hard. As for the comment on the game being short as it was made for console.... we knew this at least 6 months before it launched. It was stated in a blue post some where, the design philosophy surrounding console could also help explain way so many features were removed when in comparison to the press release videos posted like 100 pages back.

Off Topic: I feel that to much console/pc homogenization is happening. Dev's trying to build for both only leaves the customer with a half assed game. Also a lot of jump on the console band wagen is happening in the industry because of the popularity that the original xbox got, which was further perpetuated by the current gen, and will probably be pushed even more by the soon to be "next" gen of consoles. Among other things, I feel that if developers stuck to designing for PC strictly/primarily/fristly, then 6 months/year later ported it to the consoles, the quality of the games we have wouldn't have dropped... like they have. Such examples are the Call of Duties... once dev's started designing for the console first... quality and advancements went out the window (like how 2/bo/3/bo2 all feel and play the same) , and we can see it now in D3. the quality of the game suffered partly because of the desire to develop for consoles.

Now before I get hate for being a console hater... i'm Not hating on consoles, just the dev's choice (probably due to funding issues) to homogeneity the developmental cycles for both platforms. In fact it can be suffice to say that most pc gamers at one point were console gamers (nintendo, sega, ps1's, etc). It feel like those in charge have gotten to this point where similar == the same, when its actually similar != the same. Yes PC and Consoles are gaming platforms, they can do the same functions, but the fundamentals of gaming is different for each one.


----------



## Cryosis00

I wonder if the AH/RMAH for PS3/4 will be separate from the PC.

With the AH botting and the fact a whole segment of console gamers would be at a currency disadvantage against PC gamers playing since release. I can't see there being just a single AH/RMAH for both platforms.

With how D3 turned out... anything is possible I guess.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I wonder if the AH/RMAH for PS3/4 will be separate from the PC.
> 
> With the AH botting and the fact a whole segment of console gamers would be at a currency disadvantage against PC gamers playing since release. I can't see there being just a single AH/RMAH for both platforms.
> 
> With how D3 turned out... anything is possible I guess.


It's account based anyway right? I'd like to think if you wanted to play D3 on your PS4 rather than your PC then you just sign in and away you go.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> It's account based anyway right? I'd like to think if you wanted to play D3 on your PS4 rather than your PC then you just sign in and away you go.


What makes me upset about the whole thing is the offline play. Seems like the ps4 will be getting. I might have been still playing d3 if I could have fed the baby and took the dogs out without losing my buffs and the time it would take me to clear a map so I could have an easier time farming it. This was the whole reason I quit. Despite all the other problems this is the one that made it impossible for me to play.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> It's account based anyway right? I'd like to think if you wanted to play D3 on your PS4 rather than your PC then you just sign in and away you go.


What makes me upset about the whole thing is the offline play. Seems like the ps4 will be getting it. I might have been still playing d3 if I could have fed the baby and took the dogs out without losing my buffs and the time it would take me to clear a map so I could have an easier time farming it. This was the whole reason I quit. Despite all the other problems this is the one that made it impossible for me to play.


----------



## perfectblade

wow just found the articles that confirmed this is for real. i still don't totally get how it will work. how will i efficient target abilities like vault? plus it just seems that targetting enemies in general won't be efficient


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> wow just found the articles that confirmed this is for real. i still don't totally get how it will work. how will i efficient target abilities like vault? plus it just seems that targetting enemies in general won't be efficient


right thumb. joy stick works like your mouse for targeting. you use... let say 1 of the left triggers to move. High joystick sensitivity and wahla similar mouse movements. all the other abilities will work just like they do on PC. Secondly, hit box will prob be a bit higher, and a little auto aim will be introduced.


----------



## kremtok

There's already quite a lot of 'auto aim'- like targeting. If they introduced any more, you'd never be able to target anything in particular at all.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> There's already quite a lot of 'auto aim'- like targeting. If they introduced any more, you'd never be able to target anything in particular at all.


yeah i can see that being a serious problem. i already hate the current auto-aim, it makes it really difficult to target specific enemies as it is.


----------



## ChrisB17

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ChrisB17-1151/hero/25557271

Still having issues breaking 100K and now I go try to do MP5 and I die within 10 seconds.














Help me please. I am totally lost.


----------



## Fr0sty

for all the witch doctors out there thinking mp8 is out of sight try this build i came up with

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#fkUjZh!bcY!cbYccZ night of the living dead

my wd's current gears can support this build in mp7 rather easily, mp8 isnt out of the question but would require a bit more vit and resist on my part

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

and btw this is a facetanking spec,stick in melee range and blow your cooldowns while spamming bears and dropping some locust every few seconds


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> for all the witch doctors out there thinking mp8 is out of sight


it's not. it's just that the build is extremely expensive and they don't want it to get jay wilsoned so they are keeping quiet about the build that actually works.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's not. it's just that the build is extremely expensive and they don't want it to get jay wilsoned so they are keeping quiet about the build that actually works.


let me guess,you are talking about 0 cooldown zombie dogs?


----------



## psyclum

the build is known, the effectiveness is what is being kept quiet


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the build is known, the effectiveness is what is being kept quiet


could you be more specific on wich exact build you are mentioning? because i am lost,was is the 0 dog build or some sort of bear build that is supose to do well in high mp?


----------



## psyclum

dog build. however, there are aspects of the build that are kept quiet due to massive jay wilsoning of the past and the extreme costs invested into the build.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> dog build. however, there are aspects of the build that are kept quiet due to massive jay wilsoning of the past and the extreme costs invested into the build.


ahh yeah,the gruesome feast aspect and the fact they can spawn globes all the time + for the master giving 6k hp per dog sacrificed

and the odd thing is a friend of mine runs a 0 dog wd with 117k dps unbuffed. and i kill elites faster then him in mp7

the only reason why i love playing with people who play those builds is so that i enjoy the gruesome feast stacking

gotta love having a constant 1k all res + constant healing


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and the odd thing is a friend of mine runs a 0 dog wd with 117k dps unbuffed. and i kill elites faster then him in mp7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there are aspects of the build that are kept quiet


----------



## nycste

boy i wish my monk has more then 1 build choice same build entire game from level 1 on its pretty sad how bad this game is.....







yet i play in hopes of upgrading a piece of gear every month lol


----------



## psyclum

i was actually intrigued by a monk i grouped with recently. he actually approached my dps output which i thought was close to impossible







I need to do more research into how that monk was able to achieve such a high dps output.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ChrisB17-1151/hero/25557271
> 
> Still having issues breaking 100K and now I go try to do MP5 and I die within 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me please. I am totally lost.


Looks like you could use some life steal on that wand.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Looks like you could use some life steal on that wand.


Is that it? I swear I cant survive more then a min. I don't understand. If anything needs to be changed at all you guys can let me know. I have a few mil sitting in my gold stash that I could put to use. After I get my wizard situated I want to work on a Witch Doc.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Is that it? I swear I cant survive more then a min. I don't understand. If anything needs to be changed at all you guys can let me know. I have a few mil sitting in my gold stash that I could put to use. After I get my wizard situated I want to work on a Witch Doc.


Not everyone can do a CM build. You might just have to go with a different build entirely. It's hard to tell until I see what exactly you're having trouble with. Anyway, I added you in game.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Is that it? I swear I cant survive more then a min. I don't understand. If anything needs to be changed at all you guys can let me know. I have a few mil sitting in my gold stash that I could put to use. After I get my wizard situated I want to work on a Witch Doc.


purple marquee in the helm? seems silly you have one of the most important sockets empty.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Looks like you could use some life steal on that wand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Not everyone can do a CM build. You might just have to go with a different build entirely. It's hard to tell until I see what exactly you're having trouble with. Anyway, I added you in game.


Hmm, Well I am open to options. I do think the CM build is fun tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> purple marquee in the helm? seems silly you have one of the most important sockets empty.


I will be adding that. Thanks


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Is that it? I swear I cant survive more then a min. I don't understand. If anything needs to be changed at all you guys can let me know. I have a few mil sitting in my gold stash that I could put to use. After I get my wizard situated I want to work on a Witch Doc.


your attack speed is way too low for cm wiz

i'd look into a chantodo weapon offhand and a a stormcrow combo

this would give you more dps and survival by being able to stunlock mobs. and 700+ life on hit is easy to survive high mp's if you have enough resist and life on hit

and i'd also use different runes on frost nova itself and storm armor

cold snap for frost nova and shocking aspect would help out proc critical mass even more


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Yup, controls are incredibly simplistic, in fact you can use a game bad now to play it on pc, not that hard. As for the comment on the game being short as it was made for console.... we knew this at least 6 months before it launched. It was stated in a blue post some where, the design philosophy surrounding console could also help explain way so many features were removed when in comparison to the press release videos posted like 100 pages back.
> 
> Off Topic: I feel that to much console/pc homogenization is happening. Dev's trying to build for both only leaves the customer with a half assed game. Also a lot of jump on the console band wagen is happening in the industry because of the popularity that the original xbox got, which was further perpetuated by the current gen, and will probably be pushed even more by the soon to be "next" gen of consoles. Among other things, I feel that if developers stuck to designing for PC strictly/primarily/fristly, then 6 months/year later ported it to the consoles, the quality of the games we have wouldn't have dropped... like they have. Such examples are the Call of Duties... once dev's started designing for the console first... quality and advancements went out the window (like how 2/bo/3/bo2 all feel and play the same) , and we can see it now in D3. the quality of the game suffered partly because of the desire to develop for consoles.
> 
> Now before I get hate for being a console hater... i'm Not hating on consoles, just the dev's choice (probably due to funding issues) to homogeneity the developmental cycles for both platforms. In fact it can be suffice to say that most pc gamers at one point were console gamers (nintendo, sega, ps1's, etc). It feel like those in charge have gotten to this point where similar == the same, when its actually similar != the same. Yes PC and Consoles are gaming platforms, they can do the same functions, but the fundamentals of gaming is different for each one.


what about the steam cube?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> what about the steam cube?


TBD.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i was actually intrigued by a monk i grouped with recently. he actually approached my dps output which i thought was close to impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do more research into how that monk was able to achieve such a high dps output.


Whats your build and ill tell you


----------



## FlawleZ

For those with Wiz and trying to build up for more than lower MPs, I can vouche for a target of or above ~175K DPS for relatively efficient MP5 play. Currently my Wiz is either 150K or 162K depending if I choose glass cannon or not and MP5 for me is very doable but a little more DPS would be ideal. I run a hybrid lightning/archon build and for an act 3 run I'd say I die 2-3 times depending on how many reflect elite packs I run into.

I still love my Monk MP7-MP8 isn't an issue just takes a while as my tanky sword and board fire monk only does 60K DPS.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i was actually intrigued by a monk i grouped with recently. he actually approached my dps output which i thought was close to impossible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do more research into how that monk was able to achieve such a high dps output.


Take a look at this guy. Should give you an idea of the damage capability of monks. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Devoware-1326/hero/5528933


----------



## perfectblade

i have 60m to spend. what should i get? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/perfectblade-1433/hero/28128960


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Take a look at this guy. Should give you an idea of the damage capability of monks. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Devoware-1326/hero/5528933


all i see is a glass canon diabloprogress sheet dps toon


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all i see is a glass canon diabloprogress sheet dps toon


Youre right. That has nothing to do with class lol. Any character with those trifecta stats (cc, ias, cd) can have that high of dps.

However, WITH those stats, he probably really does have crazy dmg output with sweeping wind/cyclone, FoT/thunderclap with overawe. His bells im sure hit hard too with the ave dmg bonuses and the decent main hand. But bells are def better with a 2h build.


----------



## Sainesk

can anyone get me up to speed with what's happened since I haven't played? I stopped shortly after paragon levels and before hellfire rings I believe...

have the popular builds changed, are there more new items, do people still buy from the RMAH, have certain affixes become more/less sought after etc. thanks.

Have Legendaries become more common? if not welcome back present lol:



guessing it's worthless with the 3% roll/roll combo...


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> However, WITH those stats, he probably really does have crazy dmg output with sweeping wind/cyclone, FoT/thunderclap with overawe. His bells im sure hit hard too with the ave dmg bonuses and the decent main hand. But bells are def better with a 2h build.


This is exactly what I was pointing to. Sheet dps sure he's just another glass cannon but as you said, imagine his actual damage output with certain skills.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> This is exactly what I was pointing to. Sheet dps sure he's just another glass cannon but as you said, imagine his actual damage output with certain skills.


this is why some aspects about the dog build are kept quiet. blizzard has proven to be irresponsible when it comes to swinging the nerf hammer. it's also the main reason why there are people who will never play D3 again. people paid real $ to buy stuff, then bam nerf hammer renders a $2000 build useless overnight


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> This is exactly what I was pointing to. Sheet dps sure he's just another glass cannon but as you said, imagine his actual damage output with certain skills.


dead dps is no dps, its a total glass cannon build. no survival at all, i dont consider their dmg output even one second,because they'd die too often


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dead dps is no dps, its a total glass cannon build. no survival at all, i dont consider their dmg output even one second,because they'd die too often


Sure but figure the fact since he's that high, he'd lose 50k dps at most for some weapons with life steal at which point he'd still be 350k dps with some survivability. Also keep in mind that a monk doesn't need near as much resistance and armor as the intelligence classes do.


----------



## computerparts

Anyone up for mp8 key runs? Add me treocsx15#1166


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Sure but figure the fact since he's that high, he'd lose 50k dps at most for some weapons with life steal at which point he'd still be 350k dps with some survivability. Also keep in mind that a monk doesn't need near as much resistance and armor as the intelligence classes do.


35k hp no lifesteal and barely 500 resist with one with everything.. that doesnt sound practical, and my point was that any class can claim that dps with the same squishy gears

so my point still stand


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 35k hp no lifesteal and barely 500 resist with one with everything.. that doesnt sound practical, and my point was that any class can claim that dps with the same squishy gears
> 
> so my point still stand


Most non glass cannon monks with high dps have 500 or less resist. I'm at 400 resist and I can cruise through mp8. Like I said he'd lose at most 50k dps with survivability gear. A 350k dps monk would dominate..


----------



## Seanage

230k dps with 600 resist. but selling gear on the RMAH.


----------



## We Gone

Yahooo... made it to lvl 44 HC I wonder if I will make lvl 60 ..lol, if u play HC look me up tag in sig, in nightmare act 3

update he ended at lvl54 in hell mp3 lol no guts no glory


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Yahooo... made it to lvl 44 HC I wonder if I will make lvl 60 ..lol, if u play HC look me up tag in sig, in nightmare act 3


ive lost a couple toons. had a lvl 12 paragon monk that i lost to lag







it was on my end tho. i finally got a new router so good to know. lost a lvl 40+ wizard that way too to lag







I got a lvl 40-41ish barb right now if you wanna play. likethegun#1970


----------



## slickwilly

I play a lvl 44 DH in HC, this is my second DH first fell to me nodding off (don't play HC if your tired)
in game is wolff956


----------



## Fr0sty

interesting read for those that didnt get to read it

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7980249170


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> interesting read for those that didnt get to read it
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7980249170


I read some of that. The problem with that post is : if those fixes were implemented it would a different game, it wouldn't be Diablo 3. In fact it would Path of Exile -- which is a much better game.

Diablo 3 failed in so many ways, it's like the Call of Duty version of an ARPG. It's so "bro'ish". I had fun with it and played it quite a bit, but the core of the game is just not good. I do like the melee combat in D3 more so than PoE, but that's about it.

Blizzard really dropped the ball with Diablo3, it could have been epic with the lasting power of its predecessors, or games like Counterstrike, etc. I have a feeling very few people will still be playing this game in a years time, sad.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Cliff Notes version please?

I rather enjoyed Diablo 3 and I played the hell outa Diablo 2 back in the day, but im not a diehard, inflexible Diablo fan either so.... Me and Battlefield on the other hand and what EA did to my beloved gaming series after 1942 is unforgiveable....


----------



## Fr0sty

what gosu suggested wasnt all great,nor was it all bad

but at least he proposed some ideas on how to get d3 into a better place then it is in its current state

and on top of that a game dev responded to his post and raised some interesting points


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> interesting read for those that didnt get to read it
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/7980249170


i fell asleep about half way through that novel









i think Frodo loses the ring at the end tho


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what gosu suggested wasnt all great,nor was it all bad
> 
> but at least he proposed some ideas on how to get d3 into a better place then it is in its current state
> 
> and on top of that a game dev responded to his post and raised some interesting points


I agree with points 1 and 2. Blizzard should hire this guy, or at least assign some of their staff to analyzing the ideas and seeing how to make them work. It seems like too many good ideas are dismissed with a quick 'that won't work, and here's why...' without ever giving them full consideration.

Which brings me to your third point. I read about 70% of the 'manifesto,' skipping over parts about classes I don't play and therefore don't understand, mostly. I did read all of the blue response, however, and it left me wondering if the game dev that responded even took the time to read 25% of the original post. Naturally we don't expect the game dev to respond to every point individually, but why did the dev take time to talk about so many things that weren't discussed in the original post? I suspect that he read an annotated and possibly summarized version and that he replied to that, rather than the original post. So in conclusion, yes it's cool that the game dev responded, but I don't think the quality of the response is in keeping with the quality of the original post.


----------



## JadedFloridian

There's a new developer journal up that discusses rares, legendaries, and everyone's favorite topic, itemization. It's some interesting stuff for sure: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/8953696/

Also there is now a confirmed movement in place to increase mob density in acts 1,2 and 4: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/8087879561?page=4#76


----------



## squall325

so this game is still alive? havent played since early Nov. How's it going now?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> so this game is still alive? havent played since early Nov. How's it going now?


Jay Wilson = fired









so yah i'm giving it another shot. they SEEM to realize that people do not appreciate having their $2000 build trashed over night because some dev decided haste is too powerful









they've even slowed down the frequency of nerfs to the critical mass build









they also realize the weekly nerfs on EVERYTHING that actually works tend to drive players away...

so...... right now blizzard is on a VERY short leash for me. the trust they lost will take YEARS to earn back.


----------



## squall325

I'll take my time to enjot sc2 hots first


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> they've even slowed down the frequency of nerfs to the critical mass build


and that's a good thing? cm is the most gimmicky build in the game. blizz needs to give wizards something better than that, that hopefully gives them some control at the same time


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> and that's a good thing? cm is the most gimmicky build in the game. blizz needs to give wizards something better than that, that hopefully gives them some control at the same time


I agree. wizards need more nuke power. As it is still, glass cannon is only way to nuke, and to run higher mps you need crazy gear at that. so barely any survivability with great gear. CM is the only way to go. and maneuverabiliity kind of sucks. only thing going for wiz is worm hole in that regard and you NEED CM to make it even viable since cooldown is crazy on teleport.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Jay Wilson = fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yah i'm giving it another shot. they SEEM to realize that people do not appreciate having their $2000 build trashed over night because some dev decided haste is too powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've even slowed down the frequency of nerfs to the critical mass build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also realize the weekly nerfs on EVERYTHING that actually works tend to drive players away...
> 
> so...... right now blizzard is on a VERY short leash for me. the trust they lost will take YEARS to earn back.


game has been moving in the right direction for me. no short leash, but i am extremely angry about them introducing the RMAH so immaturely. what was once selling for 200$-$250 you can barely sell for 30-50$ now and that is if they are extremely good items. that sucks. And like you said, all the class nerfs messed up the items that were originally bought,purchased so you can't even resell without taking major loss.

i'm glad they are buffing legs and rares and making them drop less, but i'm still mad about all the players (barbs namely) that have had the upper hand in the past making tons of money on AH and what not because they happened to pick the class that was most broken to play at an advantage. I mean, most of us have good barbs now days... but my point was when the economy was a gold mine... all of us WD's, wizards, and monks got the shaft!


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> There's a new developer journal up that discusses rares, legendaries, and everyone's favorite topic, itemization. It's some interesting stuff for sure: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/8953696/
> 
> Also there is now a confirmed movement in place to increase mob density in acts 1,2 and 4: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/8087879561?page=4#76


There are way more problems than itemization. No permanent decisions, so every Barbarian feels the same (ie: why reroll?). Social aspect is nearly absent, everything is auto-matched, and trades are done with a computer instead of a player. Maps have no randomization, so it's the same linear map over and over. Monsters are not difficult in the least, a gear-check isn't difficult. In D2 at least you had to figure out what skills to use in order to beat Hell since different monsters were immune to different elements. I could go on for days, but basically the game is dead and nothing they patch will fix it.

Even an expansion can't fix it, unless it's a reboot.


----------



## Nethermir

I really gave D3 my best shot and at some point was ok with the game. But after playing Path of Exile, I started reliving D2 again and I'm thinking "this is how D3 should have been! (PoE)". A big, semi-permanent skill tree offers huge replayability by rolling different characters and massively toy around with skills/build. D3 has a WoW vibe to it while PoE and D2 is dark, teaming up is more fun in PoE than D3, and so on and so forth. I saw a post in Facebook saying that Blizzard should do what Square-Enix did with FFXIV -- apologize and relaunch D3 lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> and that's a good thing? cm is the most gimmicky build in the game. blizz needs to give wizards something better than that, that hopefully gives them some control at the same time


that depending on your point of view. if wizzys weren't constantly being nerfed on CM, they may have much more viable builds now. as of right now, with all the nerfs, they are so purely focused on CC that they really cant compete with other classes.

IF wizzys look at what they bring into the group. they aren't doing bad. the DPS output of my 0dog WD literally doubles when there is a wiz in the group. locking down 12 to 20 mobs at a time makes me extremely effective in melting mobs around them. i don't have to run away from ice ball, puddle, lava, laser, etc.. i can just stand there and let my 1.2m per dog crits do the talking for me. my effective DPS when grouped with a good wizzy can be as high as 5m+ and i regularly avg around 3m+ assuming the wiz knows how to play and know when to move.

my original toon before i quit the game was a wizzy. so i'm well aware of the plight of the none stop nerfs they are faced with every patch. IF they weren't constantly forced to keep up with the efficacy of CM, they might have gotten some high DPS builds that's comparable with other high end builds these days. but AFAIK, there aren't any current sustainable wizzy builds that can put out 2m+ effective DPS reliably. whereas, i've seen high end barbs put out 5m+ eDPS with HotA build on a regular basis. I suppose there are some archon builds that can do good DPS, but nowhere near the other classes in an all out burn.


----------



## Fr0sty

finally


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> finally


Excellent! I'm sure there aren't many P100 Witch Doctors around, so well done!

EDIT 1: Were you playing on MP0? Cooler if you were!

Also, I just found this:



I'm pretty sure it's the best item I've ever found. I'm giving it to my friend who plays a wizard!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the best item I've ever found. I'm giving it to my friend who plays a wizard!


It'd be a waste on a wizard







they have no DPS









a WD on the other hand....


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> finally


gratz. now that you've beaten D3, what are you going to play next?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Excellent! I'm sure there aren't many P100 Witch Doctors around, so well done!
> 
> EDIT 1: Were you playing on MP0? Cooler if you were!
> 
> Also, I just found this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the best item I've ever found. I'm giving it to my friend who plays a wizard!


90% of my paragon leveling was done on mp0 and that shot was taken in mp0 too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> It'd be a waste on a wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have no DPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a WD on the other hand....


before i sold all my squishy gears i did some runs to see the dps i could get and this is what i got.

and yes tyriael might do make a difference on dps if they have high demon dmg



37% total damage to elites,15% damage to demons and 22% dmg to poison dart

azmodan in mp0 didnt last more then .5 second

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> gratz. now that you've beaten D3, what are you going to play next?


play d3 on and off until the content becomes better


----------



## Fr0sty

sorry double post


----------



## DoomDash

I played randomly the other night and managed to get two upgrades crafting. The gloves, and my amulet. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## Fr0sty

playing with multiples zero dog witch doctors isnt a great thing,unless you really like having 5fps at the most

blizz could really optimise their game instead on focusing on fluff


----------



## psyclum

0dog is nowhere near as laggy as a CM wiz







i've been in groups where all 4 of us are 0dog build and we did fine. but if you switch 1 of them to CM wiz, even my 7970 has some problems. in fact i was in a group with 3 CM wiz and i was 0dog build and that was the most lag i've seen in my machine


----------



## StaticFX

I only ever have issues when I restart my pc. Once it's all loaded into men it's pretty smooth. I have a 6870.


----------



## Seanage

played the ptr yesterday... It was neat having more mobs to kill in act 1 and seeing 1200% bonus xp while grouped doing mp10, but there needs to be better itemization to get me back to playing again


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> played the ptr yesterday... It was neat having more mobs to kill in act 1 and seeing 1200% bonus xp while grouped doing mp10, but there needs to be better itemization to get me back to playing again


what are you trying to say about my ilvl 63 weapon with 147 dps?


----------



## Seanage

It's just bad. Lol


----------



## psyclum

it cant possibly be bad... it's yellow. which means it's RARE.. i mean some of the best weapons in the game are yellow right? how can it be bad if it's rare... it's not like i'm saying it's a gray, white, or even blue weapon right?


----------



## Seanage

I'm of the opinion that legendaries and rares _could_ be better given an rare roll was dealt for the item. But hell, its all sorts of messed up now, for awhile, the mantra was "if it isn't orange, it sucks", now if it isn't orange, or account bound crafted, it sucks. Need more options.

The problem in this type of game will always be the perfect rolls though in order to satisfy people, It would be nice to refresh items from time to time so that people can get that race/rush to feel superior again without having to sink months into getting near perfect rolls on a single item.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I'm of the opinion that legendaries and rares _could_ be better given an rare roll was dealt for the item. But hell, its all sorts of messed up now, for awhile, the mantra was "if it isn't orange, it sucks", now if it isn't orange, or account bound crafted, it sucks. Need more options.
> 
> The problem in this type of game will always be the perfect rolls though in order to satisfy people, It would be nice to refresh items from time to time so that people can get that race/rush to feel superior again without having to sink months into getting near perfect rolls on a single item.


It has nothing to do with the color of the item.

MUST HAVE:
-Mainstat (150+ on slots that roll up to 200, 250+ on slots that roll up to 300)
-Vitality (at least 100 on slots that roll 200, at least 200 on slots that roll 300)
-All Resist (at least 60)
-Critical Chance (at least 4 on rings and bracers, 8 on gloves and amulets)
-Critical Hit Damage (at least 30 on gloves and rings, 70 on 1H weapons and amulet, 160 on 2H)
-Sockets
NICE TO HAVE:
-Average Damage
-Pickup Radius
-Armor
-Percent Life
-Attack Speed
-Movement Speed
-Life Steal
-Life on Hit

Depending on how far up the ladder you are in terms of DPS, some nice to haves will also become must haves.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> The problem in this type of game will always be the perfect rolls though in order to satisfy people, It would be nice to refresh items from time to time so that people can get that race/rush to feel superior again without having to sink months into getting near perfect rolls on a single item.


the problem is not itemization, the problem is the green puddle, lava, laser, etc.. are ALL based on the "perfect roll" if you have less then perfect roll on your gear, you will die ALOT to those affix.. i mean how many times have you been vortexed into a frozen while sitting right on top of an arcane and plague?


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the problem is not itemization, the problem is the green puddle, lava, laser, etc.. are ALL based on the "perfect roll" if you have less then perfect roll on your gear, you will die ALOT to those affix.. i mean how many times have you been vortexed into a frozen while sitting right on top of an arcane and plague?


I don't see dying being a problem in this game. All the things you mentioned can be avoided except for vortex. It is an item hunt game and the chance to get an upgrade past a certain point becomes near impossible.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I don't see dying being a problem in this game. All the things you mentioned can be avoided except for vortex. It is an item hunt game and the chance to get an upgrade past a certain point becomes near impossible.


The worst is that there will always be a point where finding a upgrade is impossible. Even after they do buff the legendaries, there will become another point of impossible upgrades. Unless they constantly add new items, this will always happen. I only play a few runs a week now when I have time. I have crafted a few upgrades, but never found anything worth while. I wish they would make it so you could sell characters. If they did I would sell and be done. Items alone are almost not worth selling even, but a whole character might be. Kinda sucks that items that were worth $50+ at one point are almost worthless now unless you have the perfect item which is as impossible to find as an upgrade.


----------



## psyclum

legendaries used to be exciting in D2. now, you see legendary drop and immediately know you have another brimstone coming... i mean things like... staff. as soon as you see that, you know you got another brimstone in the bank. wish there was a way to get 2 brimstone's for unID'ed stuff


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> The worst is that there will always be a point where finding a upgrade is impossible. Even after they do buff the legendaries, there will become another point of impossible upgrades. Unless they constantly add new items, this will always happen. I only play a few runs a week now when I have time. I have crafted a few upgrades, but never found anything worth while. I wish they would make it so you could sell characters. If they did I would sell and be done. Items alone are almost not worth selling even, but a whole character might be. Kinda sucks that items that were worth $50+ at one point are almost worthless now unless you have the perfect item which is as impossible to find as an upgrade.


Uniques in D2 weren't random, they were either always good or always bad. You knew before you IDed it whether you could use it or trade it. In D3 its too random, no item is ever guaranteed to be good. They did this on purpose in order to prevent the item hunt being over in a few months. But it kind of backfired because people quit once they figured out they were never going to find good items.

The ladder reset needs to come back, along with items that aren't so random and can be BIS without rolling perfect affixes or highest number in a range.


----------



## Masta Squidge

So, attempting to run in surround mode, its all stretched... so I put it to windowed, then without knowing what the hell I did, it suddenly popped into window fullscreen and started rendering mostly correctly on all three monitors...

There are plenty of obvious glitches where this game clearly wasn't designed to be seen though.


----------



## Seanage

Multimonitor d3? Interesting


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> So, attempting to run in surround mode, its all stretched... so I put it to windowed, then without knowing what the hell I did, it suddenly popped into window fullscreen and started rendering mostly correctly on all three monitors...
> 
> There are plenty of obvious glitches where this game clearly wasn't designed to be seen though.


Had the same problem in Eyefinity. Though one of my monitors every now and then goes completely black when i'm in areas likes caves and such. But this sin't the only game it does it in, which leads me to think its ither my monitors or the games (does it in wow, have yet to see it done in BF3 though) not 100% optimized for it. This is with out Radeon pro as well.


----------



## d3v0

Havent played since...August. Came back, realized all of my Monk's gear was rubbish, and resold it all and re-geared a bit. Playing around with my Wiz buddy on MP6 was fun, but sheesh i need some more EHP. not quite 500 all resists and if the screen is filled with baddies its easy to miss standing in something. Titan is doing quite well, lol, but only runs at 657mhz? How odd. 1440p.

Spending a bit of time looking at monk theorycrafting....basically i havent changed anything. I am prioritizing the same as I have always been. running cookie cutter spec, FoT/Overawe with the heal/blinding flash/sweeping winds (cyclone) and serenity. Passives are intended for speed clears, obviously, as I have just returned and am paragon level farming.

edit: heres the profile link: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/d3v0-1831/hero/19906783


----------



## Blindsay

Here is my barb

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Blindsay-1202/hero/9755333

recently started playing again myself


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Havent played since...August. Came back, realized all of my Monk's gear was rubbish, and resold it all and re-geared a bit. Playing around with my Wiz buddy on MP6 was fun, but sheesh i need some more EHP. not quite 500 all resists and if the screen is filled with baddies its easy to miss standing in something. Titan is doing quite well, lol, but only runs at 657mhz? How odd. 1440p.
> 
> Spending a bit of time looking at monk theorycrafting....basically i havent changed anything. I am prioritizing the same as I have always been. running cookie cutter spec, FoT/Overawe with the heal/blinding flash/sweeping winds (cyclone) and serenity. Passives are intended for speed clears, obviously, as I have just returned and am paragon level farming.
> 
> edit: heres the profile link: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/d3v0-1831/hero/19906783


cyclone strike + bells is the new black


----------



## d3v0

u wot m8?

haha explain a little better. Monk is/was my alt, which became my main character - but hes always been cookie cutter spec. enlighten me. It seems you want to vacuum all mobs into one spot and then gong them with a bell? is that efficient for higher MP levels?

edit: dont make me cry bc i just blew my entire savings on this 9% sweeping winds crit/crit dmg mara's....


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> u wot m8?
> 
> haha explain a little better. Monk is/was my alt, which became my main character - but hes always been cookie cutter spec. enlighten me. It seems you want to vacuum all mobs into one spot and then gong them with a bell? is that efficient for higher MP levels?
> 
> edit: dont make me cry bc i just blew my entire savings on this 9% sweeping winds crit/crit dmg mara's....


SW builds are still viable, its the gear switching portion that got nurfed.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> u wot m8?
> 
> haha explain a little better. Monk is/was my alt, which became my main character - but hes always been cookie cutter spec. enlighten me. It seems you want to vacuum all mobs into one spot and then gong them with a bell? is that efficient for higher MP levels?
> 
> edit: dont make me cry bc i just blew my entire savings on this 9% sweeping winds crit/crit dmg mara's....


You want full inna set with HIGH blk dmg and LS 2 hander and as much CD CC as you can stack. go with one with everything, stack your resists to around 500 if not more... use spirit regen skills and passives that give you more xp with 2 hander and the 2 per sec with mantra up... TP around infinitely with almost 50% move speed and bell spam everything with 1 million + crits from bells and all that extra dmg from SW.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> u wot m8?
> 
> haha explain a little better. Monk is/was my alt, which became my main character - but hes always been cookie cutter spec. enlighten me. It seems you want to vacuum all mobs into one spot and then gong them with a bell? is that efficient for higher MP levels?
> 
> edit: dont make me cry bc i just blew my entire savings on this 9% sweeping winds crit/crit dmg mara's....


well there are a few styles for a monk builds but personally i find cyclone strike the most efficient especially in a group situation. at high MP's (MP8+). you have a few "fixed" builds. you have the perma freeze CM wiz with meteors, you have either the bear or dog WD's. you have the donkey kong hammer barbs then you have the leeching DH who thinks 600k crit is alot







regardless who you group with their primary DPS is typically focused AoE bombs. because it's a focused AoE, the range is fairly small (around the size of the freeze circle around the wiz but typically smaller then that) IF you are able to suck all the mobs into that freeze zone, they ALL die very fast since bells and donkey kong hammers can crit in the 3 millions and dogs and bears can crit in the 2 millions.

you will also find cyclone strike synergize with your own atks very well. FoT, sweeping wind tornados, and blinding flash are all AoE skills which works best after cyclone strike... personally i'd replace blind with bells. and see how you do. try starting off your gear hunt with 6% life steal and you may find that you don't need heal since with sufficient dps you can use bells to heal you.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well there are a few styles for a monk builds but personally i find cyclone strike the most efficient especially in a group situation. at high MP's (MP8+). you have a few "fixed" builds. you have the perma freeze CM wiz with meteors, you have either the bear or dog WD's. you have the donkey kong hammer barbs then you have the leeching DH who thinks 600k crit is alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regardless who you group with their primary DPS is typically focused AoE bombs. because it's a focused AoE, the range is fairly small (around the size of the freeze circle around the wiz but typically smaller then that) IF you are able to suck all the mobs into that freeze zone, they ALL die very fast since bells and donkey kong hammers can crit in the 3 millions and dogs and bears can crit in the 2 millions.
> 
> you will also find cyclone strike synergize with your own atks very well. FoT, sweeping wind tornados, and blinding flash are all AoE skills which works best after cyclone strike... personally i'd replace blind with bells. and see how you do. try starting off your gear hunt with 6% life steal and you may find that you don't need heal since with sufficient dps you can use bells to heal you.


First two upgrades I am looking at are both weapons. That 1040dps with the crit dmg and Loh will be hard to replace, but I will look. I need to explore this bells build a little more. Blind is useful because I use it as a dmg buff before casting sweeping winds. I typically run with a freeze wiz. I am just getting back into the game, soloing some MP3 last night (ez mode just to grind xp) this is a pretty viable solo build but I really do need more life steal than Loh due to my sweeping winds dmg.

How do you feel about a skorn with bells? I am not exactly made of money at the moment but could probably score a decent skorn with 5+% life steal and some crit dmg/socket.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Started playing Diablo 3 over the weekend again.

Gogo budget tempest rush build...
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/4993564

Trying to figure out stats/build/gear to solo ubers at low mp, probably anywhere from mp2-5.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I typically run with a freeze wiz. I am just getting back into the game, soloing some MP3 last night (ez mode just to grind xp) this is a pretty viable solo build but I really do need more life steal than Loh due to my sweeping winds dmg.
> 
> How do you feel about a skorn with bells? I am not exactly made of money at the moment but could probably score a decent skorn with 5+% life steal and some crit dmg/socket.


the thing with cyclone strike is you don't run in







you stand next to the wiz and suck all the mobs into the freeze zone







once they are inside the freeze zone, feel free to take your time setting up your lightening tornado's to fuel your bells







more mobs show up? suck them right into the freeze zone so your lightening tornado's can do it's job.

see a yellow or blue? paint it with a palm then go bell happy with that guy







with flesh is weak, they take 12% more dmg and once that guy blows, all you got left are stragglers because they do a big bang when they blow (especially when helped with a cyclone strike to make sure everything is in range of the boom







) exploding palm has the highest DPS potential of ANY class and ANY build in MP10 because NO OTHER SKILL in game scales with the hp of the mob you are killing.

skorn is a nice weapon, but it's hard to fuel your bells with skorn. remember bells and cyclone strike are expensive skills and you need lots of fuel if you want to use / spam them. I would say go with fists 1st to get comfortable with your build. once you are comfortable with the concept of sucking them in and blowing them up, you can try skorn and start scoring those 3million dmg yellow numbers









if it helps you, the most effective monk i've ever grouped with uses a shield







but his eDPS out classes my 0dog build by a fairly wide margin







he uses a shield because he cant be bothered to get out of that puddle/laser/lava/iceball/hord/firechain(a yellow and a blue pack both sporting frozen







) since those mobs are going to die in a few seconds anyway


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> First two upgrades I am looking at are both weapons. That 1040dps with the crit dmg and Loh will be hard to replace, but I will look. I need to explore this bells build a little more. Blind is useful because I use it as a dmg buff before casting sweeping winds. I typically run with a freeze wiz. I am just getting back into the game, soloing some MP3 last night (ez mode just to grind xp) this is a pretty viable solo build but I really do need more life steal than Loh due to my sweeping winds dmg.
> 
> How do you feel about a skorn with bells? I am not exactly made of money at the moment but could probably score a decent skorn with 5+% life steal and some crit dmg/socket.


Forgive me if this is a newbie question but LS for a monk is only available on the weapons, correct? I know for barbs they have a belt and a passive skill that gives LS but for monks, we can only get it our weapons, right? I am trying to modify my build to survive better in higher MP. I figured switching out Shenlongs for weapons with LS but any feedback would be appreciated. Just to note, I only have a couple million, never gotten above 10 million at any point so funds are limited. My build is below:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lemon-1708/hero/23674744


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Forgive me if this is a newbie question but LS for a monk is only available on the weapons, correct? I know for barbs they have a belt and a passive skill that gives LS but for monks, we can only get it our weapons, right? I am trying to modify my build to survive better in higher MP. I figured switching out Shenlongs for weapons with LS but any feedback would be appreciated. Just to note, I only have a couple million, never gotten above 10 million at any point so funds are limited. My build is below:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lemon-1708/hero/23674744


Yeah, monks can only get lifesteal on their weapons. Good lifesteal weapons tend to be expensive though, may want to consider life on hit rings/amulet as well.


----------



## Squeets

Can anyone suggest upgrades to my barb that are sub 200m? (if such an upgrade exists I am unaware of it).

I have solo'd everything including MP10 ubers, but it was extremely difficult for me to kill Siegebreaker and Zoltan Khule Uber MP10 with this gear, took like 16 attempts... I haven't been back since I wanted some upgrades first, so can anyone suggest anything?

Thanks

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CodyG-1153/hero/32389333


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeets*
> 
> Can anyone suggest upgrades to my barb that are sub 200m? (if such an upgrade exists I am unaware of it).
> 
> I have solo'd everything including MP10 ubers, but it was extremely difficult for me to kill Siegebreaker and Zoltan Khule Uber MP10 with this gear, took like 16 attempts... I haven't been back since I wanted some upgrades first, so can anyone suggest anything?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CodyG-1153/hero/32389333


What were you issues, exactly...dps or survival?


----------



## Squeets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What were you issues, exactly...dps or survival?


I guess survival... Like bad luck occurrences of Khul dropping rocks from the ceiling and Siegebreaker picking me up at the same time were 100% death every time... So getting past the fight was more a measure of RNG luck than of my ability to do anything... Also more RNG where Khul would vanish and Siegebreaker would run across the room at the same time, leaving me with nothing to hit or get hit by, meaning my Wrath of the Berserker ran out and that is pretty much 100% death since Khul throws the time bubbles on you that make you attack once every hour and a half and move at .1 mile per century.

I just want to more easily be able to do that fight. The other two were ridiculously easy for me, on the Grom/Rak fight I literally just stood in one spot right clicking for like 8 minutes. And Skeleton King/Mag, just right click and avoid arcane enchanted/run away when he laughs... Wasn't much to it until after king died and mag would be pushed into a corner... I sometimes lost berserker because she would be jammed up and put like 10 arcane enchanted in one spot right on her and I would need to run across the room and los to get her to follow me... Other than that no big deal.

I can easily beat most MP10 elites by just standing in their sh-t and tanking them, with the rare exception being those with molten, arcane enchanted, desecration, and poison all at once where standing on them equates to standing on 10,000,000,000 damage taken per second. The only thing I see as an upgrade in this regard is dps since almost never die with them.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeets*
> 
> I guess survival... Like bad luck occurrences of Khul dropping rocks from the ceiling and Siegebreaker picking me up at the same time were 100% death every time... So getting past the fight was more a measure of RNG luck than of my ability to do anything... Also more RNG where Khul would vanish and Siegebreaker would run across the room at the same time, leaving me with nothing to hit or get hit by, meaning my Wrath of the Berserker ran out and that is pretty much 100% death since Khul throws the time bubbles on you that make you attack once every hour and a half and move at .1 mile per century.
> 
> I just want to more easily be able to do that fight. The other two were ridiculously easy for me, on the Grom/Rak fight I literally just stood in one spot right clicking for like 8 minutes. And Skeleton King/Mag, just right click and avoid arcane enchanted/run away when he laughs... Wasn't much to it until after king died and mag would be pushed into a corner... I sometimes lost berserker because she would be jammed up and put like 10 arcane enchanted in one spot right on her and I would need to run across the room and los to get her to follow me... Other than that no big deal.
> 
> I can easily beat most MP10 elites by just standing in their sh-t and tanking them, with the rare exception being those with molten, arcane enchanted, desecration, and poison all at once where standing on them equates to standing on 10,000,000,000 damage taken per second. The only thing I see as an upgrade in this regard is dps since almost never die with them.


Switch out belt for Ik belt (life steal) and gloves for higher dps maybe. With extra life steal you can use a defensive passive in your third slot instead of bloodthirst.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



TACTICS: When you are attempting to solo this battle there are a few things you really need to keep in mind. First off, Seige is not a great resource to heal off of unless you have 8+% life steal, or 5%+ with a lot of LoH. This is because his reflect damage affix dampens your ability to heal. Secondly, if you target Seige first and try to kill him off because he is easier, you will be within his grasp for his pick-up attack more often, Kulle will be irritating you with his slow time bubbles, and you probably won't heal back to full fast enough to be able to absorb any kind of burst damage. Lastly, this fight has a lot of timing and positioning built into it, where you might fail at it one time, you will succeed the next....persistence is rewarded.

Regardless of build, target Kulle first, allow Seige to follow you around while you search out Kulle on the mini-map after his teleports. Cold SoJ or freeze-capable followers will help lock down Kulle long enough in one area to put a fairly decent amount of damage on him before he teleports again. By targeting Kulle you subject Seige to a greater amount of splash damage from your attacks, not to mention when both bosses are alive you want to attack the one that heals you the fastest, and without reflect damage, that is Kulle. The only time you should be targeting Seige while Kulle is alive is when Kulle is completely covered by slow-time bubbles and you are waiting for him to teleport, you need fury in a pinch, or Kulle has teleported and not re-appeared.

The main way people die in this battle, and it is understandable, is when Seige picks you up and shakes you around for a while, and Kulle drops rocks on you or tornados you. It is definently a helpless feeling. There are ways to mitigate this type of damage though.

-Use defensive passives like Superstition or Tough as Nails
-If you have high enough health, use Inspiring presense so you are regaining health even while being picked up
-Use War Cry
-Use Overpower - Crushing Advance in your build and try to have it off cooldown when Seige picks you up, then use the skill right before he slams you down, or if Kulle casts a spell on you while you are immobilized
-Time your potions correctly, and only use them when you are in this scenario
-Keep WoTB up for increased dodge chance of Kulle's spells

Hopefully with one or more of these tips you can find a way to get around this very frustrating killer combination of being immobile and helpless while getting attacked. Also, if your follower is set up to freeze they can be your biggest advantage in this battle when Kulle is frozen, or they can also be your biggest enemy while they keep resetting Seige's animation while you are dangled helplessly in the air. Consider changing their weapons and armor to cold damage weapons to slow the bosses movement without necessarilly freezing them.

If Kulle decides he wants to cast slow time bubbles all around himself, that is when you should kite Seige away, use him to heal off of, and wait for Kulle to transport to an area where you can more easily damage him. After you are able to kill Kulle, Seige should have taken considerable splash damage and be much easier to DPS down on his own. This fight is a race against time as well though, and it is very easy to hit their enrage timers if you are not able to kill Kulle effectively. The lowest damage outputs I have seen this battle done with are listed in the minimum requirements, but if you are able to do it with less, kudos to you.


----------



## Seanage

Might be seeing p100 on my monk today


----------



## Shiftstealth

So i got a 50 dollar Reward Zone certificate from best buy yesterday and bought auction house money with it, and bought gems with it. I netted 900M Gold just for spending money at best buy. Made for an entertaining day. I bought emeralds at 1.13 USD each and sold them for 20M each.

Edit: Seems like this could also be exploited to make some RL cash, buy gems sell them in GAH, then sell the Gold for 26 cents per mill and rinse and repeat.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So i got a 50 dollar Reward Zone certificate from best buy yesterday and bought auction house money with it, and bought gems with it. I netted 900M Gold just for spending money at best buy. Made for an entertaining day. I bought emeralds at 1.13 USD each and sold them for 20M each.
> 
> Edit: Seems like this could also be exploited to make some RL cash, buy gems sell them in GAH, then sell the Gold for 26 cents per mill and rinse and repeat.


Problem is, is that gold does not sell on the RMAH anymore. I tried to sell a little about a week or two ago and no go. If people need gold, they do what you did....buy gems on RMAH and sell them for gold. That way you get gold for way less than 25 cents/mil. If people have tons of gold, they buy gems with it and sell them on the RMAH to get cash.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Problem is, is that gold does not sell on the RMAH anymore. I tried to sell a little about a week or two ago and no go. If people need gold, they do what you did....buy gems on RMAH and sell them for gold. That way you get gold for way less than 25 cents/mil. If people have tons of gold, they buy gems with it and sell them on the RMAH to get cash.


Ah i've never SOLD anything on the RMAH. I don't have the paypal setup right for the balance to go right to paypal.


----------



## That Guy

I sold one thing. I got $0.42 all said and done.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Anyone still run ubers? Need to get a hellfire ring for my monk and have 3 machines ready to go







.


----------



## Seanage

I can help you when I get home, I can run mp8+ pretty easy with my monk.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I can help you when I get home, I can run mp8+ pretty easy with my monk.


That'd be cool. Add me if ya want: metikulous#1463


----------



## MaxFTW

someone from EU want to paragon farm? Only for a few minutes at least.


----------



## likethegun

So annoyed with the demonic essence now







i've crafted hundreds of amulets and hundreds of gloves just to get a trifecta... had a good amount of essence saved up obviously for that... I got my gloves... but ammy has still been a crap shoot. I've lost motivation to farm essence lol. Now its just crafting 10 ammys here and there after every couple runs or what not.

Really waiting patiently for new patch and itemization sometime in future... If anyone wants to run ubers on mp8-10 (pref mp10), then hit me up likethegun#1970

I am trying to re gear my wiz. almost there... just need a better chantodo source, tal rasha chest, hellfire ring, and ammy.

My monk is more or less where I want him. about 200k dps unbuffed... just need my dang trifecta ammy!


----------



## psyclum

wish essence was dropable. i got 500 sitting in the bank taking up space


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> wish essence was dropable. i got 500 sitting in the bank taking up space


me too. cause I have used probably 1000+ of them and still don't have the gear I want


----------



## -SE7EN-

have they made any changes to PvP where it is enjoyable yet?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> have they made any changes to PvP where it is enjoyable yet?


aside from WDs owning the pvp world... no. Oh, a little banner pops up now saying "such and such won the match" sort of thing... but thats about it lol


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> aside from WDs owning the pvp world...


Just as I predicted all along, lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> aside from WDs owning the pvp world... no. Oh, a little banner pops up now saying "such and such won the match" sort of thing... but thats about it lol


actually high end PVP, (or i should say PKP since there is no contest when you get 1 or 2 shotted from off the screen







) is wholly owned by DH with insanely high crit dmg.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually high end PVP, (or i should say PKP since there is no contest when you get 1 or 2 shotted from off the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is wholly owned by DH with insanely high crit dmg.


humbly disagree. i just ran with WD that had some crazy setup... he would insta freeze you after popping his little spirit walk and it would be done. couldn't even move.


----------



## likethegun

patch 1.0.8 dropped today. time to lvl and farm


----------



## Seanage

yay, wait, what incentives are there for p100 players? none







maybe i'll start leveling another toon


----------



## staccker

what are the next steps once you hit 60? grind till you get to p100?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> yay, wait, what incentives are there for p100 players? none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i'll start leveling another toon


yeah thats about it. farm for gear to sell... or start new toons. play HC... etc...

OR, you can try to get this epic best monk build ever with a chantodo set


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> OR, you can try to get this epic best monk build ever with a chantodo set


A screen of your monk? or from a video... or both. I like the idea of both.


----------



## MaxFTW

wat

How come im not on 1.0.8 D: (EU Got to wait longer wth?)


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> wat
> 
> How come im not on 1.0.8 D: (EU Got to wait longer wth?)


Cus there was a massive exploit that occurred on the US servers when the 1.08 patch went live.

A gold dupe was discovered on the RMAH that allowed you to double your gold amount on the AH. You could repeat this process infinitely.

AH currently down for US but the damage is done. There are screen shots of some players with trillions of gold from the dupe. A number of streamers were banned for showing the exploit in there streams.

A lot of players quickly used their enormous gold gains to buy out all GG items for 2bill buyout spreading the duped gold out exponentially. The gem market exploded as well with gems skyrocketing in price. Others quickly sold their gold on the RMAH for massive real money gains. I have to imagine Blizz dialed 911 to Paypal.

I think the only recovery would be for Blizz to do some sort of rollback. This would anger the legit players but not sure of anything else they could do.


----------



## psyclum

you gotta admit, when blizzard do things, they do things big







this makes the god mode wizard exploit or the 0 dog PVP exp exploit seem so insignificant







especially considering there is RL $ involved







in 1 bug, they pretty much wiped out the entire economy because all the people who have squalled away their savings into the AH with 2b buyout has just been ***pwnt by the free gold bug







gold is worth nothing and now they lost their 2b buyout GG gear...

this is definitely worthy of CNN level news


----------



## doomlord52

I don't play D3 anymore... but wow. That... that is amazing.


----------



## RaleighStClair

People still play this game?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> People still play this game?


no, but they still flip the AH to make $ on the RMAH


----------



## likethegun

servers are back up. ah still down


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> servers are back up. ah still down


Probably going to be down for a while or else they run the risk of the dupe bug/virus/plague coming back. Hope to god they do a rollback eventually (they stated they won't, but I hope the give into community pressure) otherwise I'll be re rolling onto the EU servers.


----------



## Seanage

damn, I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## Loyrl

I doubt they will go against their word on the roll back now, it seems just a little bit too late. Guess my 700k gold is worth even less now than it did before.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> I doubt they will go against their word on the roll back now, it seems just a little bit too late. Guess my 700k gold is worth even less now than it did before.


I hear ya. Was thinking of upgrading gear on my monk for higher MP but I don't think that will happen now...









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Metikulous-1463/hero/4993564


----------



## Rickles

So, after giving access to unlimited gold and allowing people to pick anything they want off of the AH they are not doing a roll back??

You would think that they would just delete the items from the dupers and then restore them to the sellers..

here is to hoping that this RMAH doesn't catch on in other games.


----------



## Cryosis00

If they don't do a rollback D3 will turn into Zimbabwe. Hyperinflation with many users having billions and trillions in gold but, most, won't be able to afford the bread that costs 20 billion.

Those who were not able to take advantage of the market will never be able to recover. Will never be able to afford any good items.

I was able to take advantage of the hyperinflation of the gems and sold all of mine for an absurd amount of gold.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> If they don't do a rollback D3 will turn into Zimbabwe. Hyperinflation with many users having billions and trillions in gold but, most, won't be able to afford the bread that costs 20 billion.
> 
> Those who were not able to take advantage of the market will never be able to recover. Will never be able to afford any good items.
> 
> I was able to take advantage of the hyperinflation of the gems and sold all of mine for an absurd amount of gold.


Yea. Seriously. The cap on AH buyouts is 2bn, and there's screen of people with *371 TRILLION GOLD*.


The econ is just so, so dead. It's beyond anything I've ever seen.


----------



## psyclum

anyway, when the RMAH comes back up, there will be some pretty sweet deals on there because everybody will be trying to cash out. the game just suicided on this move and the mass exodus is just waiting for the RMAH to come back up


----------



## Loyrl

The AH wasn't up last I checked yesterday, I wonder how long it will take them. I haven't been on the D3 PTR, but is there even a way to test the RM AH?


----------



## psyclum

confidence level in blizzard is at an all time low. they know a large chunk of the players are just waiting for RMAH to come up to cash out their remaining assets. keeping the AH's down serve 2 purposes for them. sort out the mess and a "cool down" period for those itching to get out. dont think it's gonna work tho. i'm pretty sure there will still be a mass exodus once it comes up because there is no trust in their ability to conduct business when real money is involved.

releasing untested code involving real money is gross incompetence and i'm sure there will be a class action that results in new laws being established from this example.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> confidence level in blizzard is at an all time low. they know a large chunk of the players are just waiting for RMAH to come up to cash out their remaining assets. keeping the AH's down serve 2 purposes for them. sort out the mess and a "cool down" period for those itching to get out. dont think it's gonna work tho. i'm pretty sure there will still be a mass exodus once it comes up because there is no trust in their ability to conduct business when real money is involved.
> 
> releasing untested code involving real money is gross incompetence and i'm sure there will be a class action that results in new laws being established from this example.


For me it depends on how quickly it takes prices to stabilize. I had ~300m to upgrade my monks gear before the patch but if I have to wait 1-2 months for prices to normalize...no thanks.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> humbly disagree. i just ran with WD that had some crazy setup... he would insta freeze you after popping his little spirit walk and it would be done. couldn't even move.


Its called serenity sir. PvP is all about using the right skills at the right time. Seanage can attest to that when his monk 200K+ DPS vs my tank 70K DPS Monk match was a toss up to who did what at what time. In PvE, his monk makes mine seem like a pea shooter at high MP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Makes me sad at what the Diablo franchise and Blizzard have become. I personally believe it is Activision's influence. Teaming up with a shady, greedy company like Activision will ruin any developer.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Makes me sad at what the Diablo franchise and Blizzard have become. I personally believe it is Activision's influence. Teaming up with a shady, greedy company like Activision will ruin any developer.


money ruins the majority of development projects, its either that it runs out, or they try to do too much, too fast due to some other constraint (usually driven by selling the result of the effort)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It still upsets me...







I waited so long and I just feel bitterly let down. Appointing Wilson, a know-nothing of Diablo was the first big mistake by the company. He was either a figurehead or completely clueless about how Diablo works. That to me was the first strike. The AH existence IMO was the 2nd strike when viewed in retrospect. Lack of offline mode I was OK with, because I didn't ever play D2 alone. All the nerfs to my chosen class however, was the straw that broke the camels back for me. I for one will definitely not buy the expansion UNLESS they make significant changes to itemization, skill system, and class balance AS WELL AS promise much more transparency on HOW the loot system really works.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *snip* The AH existence IMO was the 2nd strike when viewed in retrospect.


You know... I understand what you're saying about the AH. I have to say that I HATED trading in D2 for items. I actually hated it so much that I eventually started botting for my gear. I didn't enjoy the time and hassle it took to trade for decent gear. At the same time, I never sold anything I botted (and I bot in closed games), so I didn't affect anyone else. Because of this, I loved when they introduced the AH but in retrospect I can see how it didn't do any favors for the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> You know... I understand what you're saying about the AH. I have to say that I HATED trading in D2 for items. I actually hated it so much that I eventually started botting for my gear. I didn't enjoy the time and hassle it took to trade for decent gear. At the same time, I never sold anything I botted (and I bot in closed games), so I didn't affect anyone else. Because of this, I loved when they introduced the AH but in retrospect I can see how it didn't do any favors for the game.


AH certainly simplified the trading process, but at the same time it took the community aspect out of it. I met a bunch of new people through trading in D2 that I continued to play with afterwards. Trading forced the community and its gamers to become more tight knit IMO. The main issue with AH is that become they made it a legitimate aspect of the game, any and all decisions about the game have to be made in consideration of its existence. The AH also takes out the fun in finding stuff because everything is already there for you to easily 'buy." While I look down on P2W users of the RMAH, I don't mind that they exist as have always existed. In D2, the underground market was more "use at your own risk" type deal.


----------



## Crazy9000

D2 ladder resets on the 14th!


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> D2 ladder resets on the 14th!


Unless anyone else from OCN is playing (USWest is best) then...meh. Not to mention Metro: Last Light







.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Its called serenity sir. PvP is all about using the right skills at the right time. Seanage can attest to that when his monk 200K+ DPS vs my tank 70K DPS Monk match was a toss up to who did what at what time. In PvE, his monk makes mine seem like a pea shooter at high MP.


yeah my monk is 200+k dps and para 92 will be 93 when i play for another 20 min lol. i know what you mean. regardless tho, monks and WDs are the best, but i think WD is a bit better if a skilled player plays it right as an equally skilled player on a monk and they have the same amount of gold invested.


----------



## psyclum

it's unfortunate that D3 is pretty much dead for alot of people. i was actually looking forward to doing some leveling with this new patch before they killed the economy. you got people out thee with their entire year's savings wiped out in 1 day... and I dont think the game will recover simply because there is no confidence in their ability to make sound decisions when hindered by their business decisions. they THOUGHT they can pull a fast one on the chinese gold farmers by upping the cap on what you can sell... and boy did it backfire on them







business decision driven mandate that was shoved on the lap of the coders who was too busy doing other things too... I bet the person who UPPED the limit was NOT even the same person who coded the AH.... the person who coded the AH would have KNOWN the 32bit number limitation and can easily predict an overflow problem.

even if they did a rollback. there is still no confidence in the fact this wont happen again somewhere down the road. and next time it might be even worse... as such, i'm gonna just quit this game once more and just laugh at the sidelines when activision stock take a free fall







it just p155 me off that i recruited monks and wizards into my little xp run groups and had them working all nice and cozy preping for 1.08 and this crap happens







for those who still intend to play D3. 1.08 introduced the holy trinity into D3. implosion monk, 0dog wd and SNS wiz will be able to out farm any other group makeup especially considering the increased mob density.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's unfortunate that D3 is pretty much dead for alot of people. i was actually looking forward to doing some leveling with this new patch before they killed the economy. you got people out thee with their entire year's savings wiped out in 1 day... and I dont think the game will recover simply because there is no confidence in their ability to make sound decisions when hindered by their business decisions. they THOUGHT they can pull a fast one on the chinese gold farmers by upping the cap on what you can sell... and boy did it backfire on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> business decision driven mandate that was shoved on the lap of the coders who was too busy doing other things too... I bet the person who UPPED the limit was NOT even the same person who coded the AH.... the person who coded the AH would have KNOWN the 32bit number limitation and can easily predict an overflow problem.
> 
> even if they did a rollback. there is still no confidence in the fact this wont happen again somewhere down the road. and next time it might be even worse... as such, i'm gonna just quit this game once more and just laugh at the sidelines when activision stock take a free fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just p155 me off that i recruited monks and wizards into my little xp run groups and had them working all nice and cozy preping for 1.08 and this crap happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who still intend to play D3. 1.08 introduced the holy trinity into D3. implosion monk, 0dog wd and SNS wiz will be able to out farm any other group makeup especially considering the increased mob density.


fire bats WD is way better than 0dog when running with CM freeze wiz and monk. We make mp 10 looks like normal difficulty.

However, on the contrary to your post, things are actually selling on the AH now. I even sold some leveling rings (lvl 23 with +xp) for a mil each today. Sol numerous lvl 60-63 rings also that weren't all that great for a mil or so. I don't know how long the economy will be like this (my guess is just people being impatient and not waiting for AH to populate again), but regardless. Sell your stuff now and make a bit of gold/money.

D3 is not dead. It will never be dead. It is a good game when considering the graphics, combat style, fluidity etc... Even the content I enjoyed (just get through it very fast). Obviously, for "gamers" who just play the newest hottest game... sure it won't stick, but I have continued to play throughout all the ups and downs, and will continue to play and be excited for an expansion.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I do not have the Infernal Machine any one care to do a run with me and my mate?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> fire bats WD is way better than 0dog when running with CM freeze wiz and monk. We make mp 10 looks like normal difficulty.
> 
> However, on the contrary to your post, things are actually selling on the AH now. I even sold some leveling rings (lvl 23 with +xp) for a mil each today. Sol numerous lvl 60-63 rings also that weren't all that great for a mil or so. I don't know how long the economy will be like this (my guess is just people being impatient and not waiting for AH to populate again), but regardless. Sell your stuff now and make a bit of gold/money.
> 
> D3 is not dead. It will never be dead. It is a good game when considering the graphics, combat style, fluidity etc... Even the content I enjoyed (just get through it very fast). Obviously, for "gamers" who just play the newest hottest game... sure it won't stick, but I have continued to play throughout all the ups and downs, and will continue to play and be excited for an expansion.


constant health globes = constant mana + constant dps boost. wich means i could totally use a more dps oriented build too

we should totally try it out with psyclum if he his up for it


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> constant health globes = constant mana + constant dps boost. wich means i could totally use a more dps oriented build too
> 
> we should totally try it out with psyclum if he his up for it


You mean for 0 dogs? i'll me on in about 2.5 hrs when i get off work.


----------



## Seanage

Gun, is be curious to know what your mp10 group's monk does for a build...

Seems like exploding palm, conviction,the 20% damage party heal buff... Then after that it seems like its all personal preference


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> You mean for 0 dogs? i'll me on in about 2.5 hrs when i get off work.


yes i meant 0dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Gun, is be curious to know what your mp10 group's monk does for a build...
> 
> Seems like exploding palm, conviction,the 20% damage party heal buff... Then after that it seems like its all personal preference


yes... the palm is a must.. so is cyclone strike. and overawe obviously.. guiding light doesnt have to be a must tho


----------



## psyclum

palm is actually very hard to use. i've only met 1 monk that is an expert at using palm. he's the only monk in my friend list I don't bother asking him to load up cyclone strike because he's just so good at palm and i don't want to mess up his rhythm







with him in the group. almost every elite pack takes less then 10 seconds. (most packs die within 5 seconds) I have no idea how he's able to have the type of dps he's dishing out (even after inspecting him i still cant figure it out especially considering he's using a shield







)

as far as bats, i did some testing prior to 1.08 and it's a natural fit for 0dog. all you have to do is replace either mass confusion or jinx with bats and you are set. the problem with bats is mobility/mana. sometimes even with a wizard, you have to move like 4 times within a pack just so you can reach all corners of the frost nova radius. obviously that also depends on the monk you are grouped with. if you have a monk that is good at spamming implosion, you dont have to move, but most monks also like to spam bells so... your mileage varies.

in 1.08, your kill speed is entirely controlled by the monk. if you have a good monk. you have insane kill speed. but if you have a monk that thinks bells out dps implosion (or they aren't even using the implosion rune) then you will kill slower. with a good monk. i can dish out maybe 20mil dps in a decent sized pack. but with a mediocre monk. that drops down to maybe 6 mil dps? because they dont pack the mobs tight enough for all my dogs/bats to hit. you can tell how well a monk performs in a group by seeing how often they'll double tap on implosion. most packs require a double tap on implosion for them to be close enough for all dmg to hit.

anyway. have fun out there. i'm gonna take a break and go back to lotro for awhile.


----------



## Sazar

How many accounts do you think were banned after the AH fiasco??

Also, I play a Barb, I can do MP10, add #Sazar1796 if you wanna game dudes. I can do a great WW or HoTA build.


----------



## Seanage

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/8414822220

gun, here's the link I sent you in game.. gonna try this out later.


----------



## Rust1d?

I have not played in quite a while but was reading some threads about old inferno. Would be nice to still have that difficulty but have the items today. The MP thing does not do it for me and does not come close to old inferno unless you strip yourself. On to Marvel Heroes!


----------



## Seanage

Old inferno just had mobs that hit insanely hard.. all you did was hit them and kite. Lot of people these days have high dps gear that has some resistance/armor but I feel the same problems would just exist.. barbs would be able to handle old inferno better with the ww build, but anyone else wouldn't be able to take a hit and would have to kite and play with CDs


----------



## Rust1d?

I think it would bring in more build diversity. Make people use runes which would help them survive, not just "what can I use to kill the fastest in MP10" Would make shields more viable too.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Finally got to 200k+ yesterday, unfortunately having a rough time with just 3% life steal and certain mobs (reflect).


----------



## Loyrl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> I think it would bring in more build diversity. Make people use runes which would help them survive, not just "what can I use to kill the fastest in MP10" Would make shields more viable too.


The thing was that EVERYONE would use all their defensive abilities in old inferno, also some skills back then were not worth using. But now you got the dilemma of 1 or 2 cookie cutter specs that everyone uses because it ends up being the most DPS. With MP you can set it so you can practically run through mobs and they die for the best results. With Blizzard turning to the non hardcore, they try to balance it for everyone, which doesn't work very well.

No one is happy with anything these days.


----------



## Fr0sty

old inferno didnt allow much in terms of build diversity. without itemization new inferno just seem like a dps race without the need of imagination on wich stats and item we need to use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> I think it would bring in more build diversity. Make people use runes which would help them survive, not just "what can I use to kill the fastest in MP10" Would make shields more viable too.


btw why would you need a shield? is it because you cant survive without one?

if so,ask yourself how much stats that shield gave you and get those stats elsewhere


----------



## Rust1d?

I think the problem with shields is they were never implemented correctly. Either make defense work better (take less dmg) and put huge def on shields or add blocking like Diablo 2. Would have given better survivability options in old inferno. Not sure why but the resist system and defense system is totally broken in Diablo 3.


----------



## Fr0sty

am i the only one who thinks that barbs being able to roll 200 class stat on a belt on a single roll being a bad thing?

200 strenght. vs 100 int

or 200 dex vs 100 int on bracers and so on.

yet int class only can roll 200 int on one item in a single roll.

does it sound fair?

what if your build limits you to two items for that particular slot? you end up being forced to make up the stats loss in other places,and those slots dont really have much more stats you can add up.

that is in my oppinion one of the worst thing about current itemization.

the other being lack of use for white/blue items. make it a gold sink or something that requires you to farm blue items so you could combine stats from them into a rare to be modified and so on.

third thing is that we are locked into 6 affixe items, why cant we have set items legendaries and even higher level rares have 7 or 8 random affixes. and of course introduce charm options new gems that give more attributes.

those things could change diablo 3 for the better. and wouldnt require much rework in my humble oppinion


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> am i the only one who thinks that barbs being able to roll 200 class stat on a belt on a single roll being a bad thing?
> 
> 200 strenght. vs 100 int
> 
> or 200 dex vs 100 int on bracers and so on.
> 
> yet int class only can roll 200 int on one item in a single roll.
> 
> does it sound fair?
> 
> what if your build limits you to two items for that particular slot? you end up being forced to make up the stats loss in other places,and those slots dont really have much more stats you can add up.
> 
> that is in my oppinion one of the worst thing about current itemization.
> 
> the other being lack of use for white/blue items. make it a gold sink or something that requires you to farm blue items so you could combine stats from them into a rare to be modified and so on.
> 
> third thing is that we are locked into 6 affixe items, why cant we have set items legendaries and even higher level rares have 7 or 8 random affixes. and of course introduce charm options new gems that give more attributes.
> 
> those things could change diablo 3 for the better. and wouldnt require much rework in my humble oppinion


Barbs have always been blatantly favored. This is why CM wizards were so pissed at their nerfs while Barbarians were unchanged. A lot of us hoped that things would have been different after Barb Advocate Wilson left, but by then there would have been too many barb players that will simply quit. The fact that only Barbs can get LS on belts (or use to) really irked me as well. They can double wield, use shields, and roll stats that other classes want desperately but can never get on certain items? Foul play I call!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Barbs have always been blatantly favored. This is why CM wizards were so pissed at their nerfs while Barbarians were unchanged. A lot of us hoped that things would have been different after Barb Advocate Wilson left, but by then there would have been too many barb players that will simply quit. The fact that only Barbs can get LS on belts (or use to) really irked me as well. They can double wield, use shields, and roll stats that other classes want desperately but can never get on certain items? Foul play I call!


what i meant to say was that,all the classes should be able to roll 200 of their main attribute on each pieces of armor on a single roll.

200int shoulders. 200 dex shoulders.200strenght shoulders. or even 200 vit shoulders.

same for all other slots. just by doing this would allow people more freedom in the way they itemize for their builds.

heck.i could even drop % life affix from my zunimassa marrow and get another one with +armor instead. since i can roll more vit on other places that would add more then 11% life and so on. on top of the other changes like maybe add charms,and socket quest and so on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what i meant to say was that,all the classes should be able to roll 200 of their main attribute on each pieces of armor on a single roll.
> 
> 200int shoulders. 200 dex shoulders.200strenght shoulders. or even 200 vit shoulders.
> 
> same for all other slots. just by doing this would allow people more freedom in the way they itemize for their builds.
> 
> heck.i could even drop % life affix from my zunimassa marrow and get another one with +armor instead. since i can roll more vit on other places that would add more then 11% life and so on. on top of the other changes like maybe add charms,and socket quest and so on.


Before they worry about roll amounts, they need to focus on having smarter rolls first IMO. Basically one of the most frustrating thing about loot is that there is simply so much worthless loot. I was excited about ID'ing stuff for maybe the first 50 hours. Afterwards, it was just like, what trash am I getting today?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Before they worry about roll amounts, they need to focus on having smarter rolls first IMO. Basically one of the most frustrating thing about loot is that there is simply so much worthless loot. I was excited about ID'ing stuff for maybe the first 50 hours. Afterwards, it was just like, what trash am I getting today?


The items aren't just trash because of how they are rolled though. 99% of the items you find are going to be trash no matter what they do. In Diablo II I've gone days without finding anything really useful. This is because only the cream of the crop are going to be used by anyone who plays daily, and anything under that is going to be next to useless. If all items roll better, you will just stop caring about the lower rolls that would have been nice before... and be right back where you started.

The main problem stems from lack of build item diversity. A lot of the items can be used on most of the builds for that class, so that's only item people look for. In D2 you have the possibility of a bow that would be weak for the amazon being useful for someone playing around with an enchantress build. In D3, only a specific set of gear is viable. Also it's only viable for a single class, making the chances you will find the right item for your character close to 0.

It's not the item rolling that is the problem, it's that the classes can't ever make use of a wider range of items.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The items aren't just trash because of how they are rolled though. 99% of the items you find are going to be trash no matter what they do. In Diablo II I've gone days without finding anything really useful. This is because only the cream of the crop are going to be used by anyone who plays daily, and anything under that is going to be next to useless. If all items roll better, you will just stop caring about the lower rolls that would have been nice before... and be right back where you started.
> 
> The main problem stems from lack of build item diversity. A lot of the items can be used on most of the builds for that class, so that's only item people look for. In D2 you have the possibility of a bow that would be weak for the amazon being useful for someone playing around with an enchantress build. In D3, only a specific set of gear is viable. Also it's only viable for a single class, making the chances you will find the right item for your character close to 0.
> 
> It's not the item rolling that is the problem, it's that the classes can't ever make use of a wider range of items.


Sorry, when I say trash I meant items that no one can ever consider using. If drops rolled with stats that our much more prioritized to the classes that are in the game, people wouldn't have felt as forced to use the AH as they did. I personally think that it is because drops were so wide range that people had issues. If I wanted drops for a specific build, I would have to buy it from AH or hope it miraculously drops in game, which was usually never. The main problem was that they tied builds to gear instead of skills, but it is far to late to address that huge flaw already. I feel like based on the game design now for D3, they should make it that if you were playing in a game with 2x wizards and 2x barbarians, the only things that should drop or should mostly drop, is Wizard and Barbarian stuff and have certain bosses have a chance of dropping specific loot. In a world where anyone and everyone can drop anything or everything, you are going to get 99% junk. What they also need to do is not drop certain items after you reach a certain level. For instance, at what point once you get to level 63 or into paragon levels would you ever consider using or even picking up blue and white weapons? They just serve to clutter up the map. I did not like that D3 was all about the loot and how poorly the loot system was designed to prolong the loot game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, when I say trash I meant items that no one can ever consider using. If drops rolled with stats that our much more prioritized to the classes that are in the game, people wouldn't have felt as forced to use the AH as they did. I personally think that it is because drops were so wide range that people had issues. If I wanted drops for a specific build, I would have to buy it from AH or hope it miraculously drops in game, which was usually never. The main problem was that they tied builds to gear instead of skills, but it is far to late to address that huge flaw already. I feel like based on the game design now for D3, they should make it that if you were playing in a game with 2x wizards and 2x barbarians, the only things that should drop or should mostly drop, is Wizard and Barbarian stuff and have certain bosses have a chance of dropping specific loot. In a world where anyone and everyone can drop anything or everything, you are going to get 99% junk. What they also need to do is not drop certain items after you reach a certain level. For instance, at what point once you get to level 63 or into paragon levels would you ever consider using or even picking up blue and white weapons? They just serve to clutter up the map. I did not like that D3 was all about the loot and how poorly the loot system was designed to prolong the loot game.


Yeah I guess the loot system itself is a bit to blame. I think loot shouldn't be dropped based on what class you are playing though... but there should be some powerful mods on blues to give them a chance. There's no "jmod" in d3.

Mainly it's the inability of classes to use anything but specific gear that's the problem. They don't need to tweak drops dynamically for the AH, since the game is designed to force trades anyways. You already have a tiny chance of getting an item that's usable, then a 1/5 chance it's usable for the character you are currently playing.

Anyways since that is a fundamental design of the game, there's no fixing it. D3 can still be fun with friends... just don't all play the same class







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Before they worry about roll amounts, they need to focus on having smarter rolls first IMO. Basically one of the most frustrating thing about loot is that there is simply so much worthless loot. I was excited about ID'ing stuff for maybe the first 50 hours. Afterwards, it was just like, what trash am I getting today?


but the problem was created by the lack of founctional affix pool. meaning we thrive to get crit chance,crit damage,main stat,all resist vit and +armor. everything else depends on build specific itemization.

those are allready 6 affixes. if you need ias ditch +armor for ias.

what if we could have items with 8 random properties or more. and on top of that there would be plenty of new affixes that adds to damage and mitigation and also build diversity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The items aren't just trash because of how they are rolled though. 99% of the items you find are going to be trash no matter what they do. In Diablo II I've gone days without finding anything really useful. This is because only the cream of the crop are going to be used by anyone who plays daily, and anything under that is going to be next to useless. If all items roll better, you will just stop caring about the lower rolls that would have been nice before... and be right back where you started.
> 
> The main problem stems from lack of build item diversity. A lot of the items can be used on most of the builds for that class, so that's only item people look for. In D2 you have the possibility of a bow that would be weak for the amazon being useful for someone playing around with an enchantress build. In D3, only a specific set of gear is viable. Also it's only viable for a single class, making the chances you will find the right item for your character close to 0.
> 
> It's not the item rolling that is the problem, it's that the classes can't ever make use of a wider range of items.


having 6 affix slots wont make me change my view on what stats i need for my build. since i cant roll a certain amount of stats on all items. hence why i stack certain stats on certain items... and removing that limitation would allow us to play more with affix rolls. and introducing new cool affixes would help create new builds. but ultimatly it will also depends on % weapon damage that certain skills(runes) do. i dont want to run zombie bears forever because i think its a terrible rune in terms of visual effect. but i use it for the simple fact that it gives the most edps per ressource spent.

this is the 2nd part of the itemization fiasco. fix the skills. and then fix the items and then create a new pool of affixes and items that are tied to new possible builds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The main problem was that they tied builds to gear instead of skills, but it is far to late to address that huge flaw already. I feel like based on the game design now for D3, they should make it that if you were playing in a game with 2x wizards and 2x barbarians, the only things that should drop or should mostly drop, is Wizard and Barbarian stuff and have certain bosses have a chance of dropping specific loot. In a world where anyone and everyone can drop anything or everything, you are going to get 99% junk. What they also need to do is not drop certain items after you reach a certain level. For instance, at what point once you get to level 63 or into paragon levels would you ever consider using or even picking up blue and white weapons? They just serve to clutter up the map. I did not like that D3 was all about the loot and how poorly the loot system was designed to prolong the loot game.


diablo is fine with builds tied to specific gears.. but its the lack of specific affixes tied to different builds that forced people into the general crit builds that we see. and on top of that. most skill runes are rather useless. take mass confusion for the witch doctor. the only use for it is a debuff to monsters.. because the monsters that are confused are not even guaranteed to not hit you... wich makes it useless if used for the confusion part alone.and on top of that. there are runes where the damage is really low. mass confusion has a rune that spawns a giant spirit that walks amongst the mortal world and yet deals 30% weapon damage per second to ennemies it hit. yes a big whopping 30%.. i allready see a nice niche build. but half of the skills in it are low damage.

300 spear is used by plenty of people on throw barb builds . and is even more poppular amongst multiboxing barbarians.

how about an item that lets you use more than 1 mantra at once. and so on. the possibilities are endless and lets remember that blizz did create d1 and d2 afterall. give them time and voice your oppinion in the bnet forums to show them you still care about the state of the game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I guess the loot system itself is a bit to blame. I think loot shouldn't be dropped based on what class you are playing though... but there should be some powerful mods on blues to give them a chance. There's no "jmod" in d3.
> 
> Mainly it's the inability of classes to use anything but specific gear that's the problem. They don't need to tweak drops dynamically for the AH, since the game is designed to force trades anyways. You already have a tiny chance of getting an item that's usable, then a 1/5 chance it's usable for the character you are currently playing.
> 
> Anyways since that is a fundamental design of the game, there's no fixing it. D3 can still be fun with friends... just don't all play the same class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Trash was potentially useful in D2 because you can cube it into something possibly worthwhile. I personally feel tying DPS to items and primary stat was honestly what did in D3. If DPS was dependent on skill instead of stat and item DPS, then the game would become a lot less item dependent.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Trash was potentially useful in D2 because you can cube it into something possibly worthwhile. I personally feel tying DPS to items and primary stat was honestly what did in D3. If DPS was dependent on skill instead of stat and item DPS, then the game would become a lot less item dependent.


having the possibility to use white/blue items for some sort of re-enchanting would be cool.. take 1 white item of the specific item you want to re-enchant. then get the correct blue items with the affixes you want on it then pay gold to an npc and voila you re-rolled an item or something of the sort.

and in regards to tying damage to skills instead of gears is just wrong.

the system we have right now has more potential but it his different than what blizzard has done in the past.so they need time before they can actually fix it right. but i believe they are heading down the right path.

and what value did primary stats have in prior diablo games?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> having the possibility to use white/blue items for some sort of re-enchanting would be cool.. take 1 white item of the specific item you want to re-enchant. then get the correct blue items with the affixes you want on it then pay gold to an npc and voila you re-rolled an item or something of the sort.
> 
> and in regards to tying damage to skills instead of gears is just wrong.
> 
> I am not sure why you would think this TBH. Skills allow for you to personalize much easier what you want as long as it was properly done. Making the game all about loot IMO is where things started off wrong. Skill based builds and DPS allow you to enjoy the game regardless of what loot you are able to find or not find. I personally think that items are suppose to be there to enhance skills not be the only thing in the game that matters.
> 
> the system we have right now has more potential but it his different than what blizzard has done in the past.so they need time before they can actually fix it right. but i believe they are heading down the right path.
> 
> It is because they made the game so differently that it became as bad as it has compared to previous iterations. I don't trust Blizzard to properly fix anything in the game until the expansion, mainly because the die has already been cast and all of the dev teams horrible decisions and vision for the game has been set in stone. They haven't even touched itemization yet.
> 
> and what value did primary stats have in prior diablo games?
> 
> Aside from Energy and Vitality, they really searched as checks to wear gear. I believe DPS should come from both skills and gear, but more from skills because it makes sense that way. You master a skill, you do more damage with it.


Responses are my opinions ofc.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Responses are my opinions ofc.


blizz allready hinted at the return of the mystic npc. allowing for re-enchanting and other stuff.

on top of a more balanced black damage weapon vs elemental damage weapons

on top of the fact that they will add new legendaries,and make all the lower level legends being able to have level 63 stats

thorns buff . but the mechanic of how it will work havent been discused much yet.

major class balance patch that has been rumored as patch 1.1

and on top of all the stuff we had since launch.

so yes i do think blizz is on the right track.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> blizz allready hinted at the return of the mystic npc. allowing for re-enchanting and other stuff.
> 
> on top of a more balanced black damage weapon vs elemental damage weapons
> 
> on top of the fact that they will add new legendaries,and make all the lower level legends being able to have level 63 stats
> 
> thorns buff . but the mechanic of how it will work havent been discused much yet.
> 
> major class balance patch that has been rumored as patch 1.1
> 
> and on top of all the stuff we had since launch.
> 
> so yes i do think blizz is on the right track.


I guess we have different perspectives. To me, adding features that were previously there either in beta or previous versions of Diablo are not fixing or being on the right track. Things like Ubers, MP, ect have all been done for and shouldn't count as "new content." To me it is a sign that their vision failed and they are trying to restore how the game was or was suppose to be. They would not have needed to buff legendaries if they had made them correctly in the first place TBH. It seemed like the dev team had something they were trying to prove, like they could make a new game that had nothing to do with North and do it good, which they couldn't.

Those new ideas sound great, but until they actually happen, I would take it with a bucket of salt. What I learned with D3 is that the current Blizzard talks a lot, but it takes forever for them to actually do something about it. We also have to see if the changes are planned for D3 or D3's expansion. If the latter, then F that. As for class balance, given what I have experienced as "balancing" for Wizards, they can take their idea of class balance and shove it. Either meaningfully buff the skills or stop debuffing things, but otherwise, leave my character the hell alone!

Hopefully they can prove me wrong though and make D3 into a game that me and my other Diablo buddies will be willing to come back to. Until then, we are just sitting and looking afar and just shaking our heads.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess we have different perspectives. To me, adding features that were previously there either in beta or previous versions of Diablo are not fixing or being on the right track. Things like Ubers, MP, ect have all been done for and shouldn't count as "new content." To me it is a sign that their vision failed and they are trying to restore how the game was or was suppose to be. They would not have needed to buff legendaries if they had made them correctly in the first place TBH. It seemed like the dev team had something they were trying to prove, like they could make a new game that had nothing to do with North and do it good, which they couldn't.
> 
> Those new ideas sound great, but until they actually happen, I would take it with a bucket of salt. What I learned with D3 is that the current Blizzard talks a lot, but it takes forever for them to actually do something about it. We also have to see if the changes are planned for D3 or D3's expansion. If the latter, then F that. As for class balance, given what I have experienced as "balancing" for Wizards, they can take their idea of class balance and shove it. Either meaningfully buff the skills or stop debuffing things, but otherwise, leave my character the hell alone!
> 
> Hopefully they can prove me wrong though and make D3 into a game that me and my other Diablo buddies will be willing to come back to. Until then, we are just sitting and looking afar and just shaking our heads.


no other skill in the game is overpowered as much as critical mass. lowering the proc co-efficient didnt break the build at all. in fact,hordes of wizzards still enjoy this broken build to this day

and btw if you read about stuff that blizz intend to do to promote class balance you'd know that they intend to nerf wrath of the berserker.. in essence their plan is to modify the rune that gives you 1second duration per each 20 or so fury gained. making it a non full uptime skill.

that's their idea on class balance.and you know damn well that those barbs can enjoy feeling like gods spinning and running all the time. well blizzard doesnt think its fair to other classes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no other skill in the game is overpowered as much as critical mass. lowering the proc co-efficient didnt break the build at all. in fact,hordes of wizzards still enjoy this broken build to this day
> 
> Even at its prime, I honestly felt ballet barbs were a better build. CM builds required a wizard to be up front and personal. Barbs did a ton of damage while running away. My beef here is they constantly nerfed the Wizard's ONLY VIABLE build at the time while ignoring an equally OP and broken barb build.
> 
> and btw if you read about stuff that blizz intend to do to promote class balance you'd know that they intend to nerf wrath of the berserker.. in essence their plan is to modify the rune that gives you 1second duration per each 20 or so fury gained. making it a non full uptime skill.
> 
> that's their idea on class balance.and you know damn well that those barbs can enjoy feeling like gods spinning and running all the time. well blizzard doesnt think its fair to other classes.
> 
> Like I said, I will believe it when I see it. Too much garbage and lies have come out of the dev team IMO for them to be trusted. Trust is earned, not given and D3 and its team lost my trust with all the crap that had gone on with this game. If they do finally nerf WotB, then about damn time. They had the luxury of the build for what, almost a year now? There are still a few other things that clearly favor barbs which need to be rectified before I even consider taking their talk about "class balance" seriously. Like they say, talk is cheap.


Responded. I am probably going to leave this thread alone again as I really don't want to derail it again. Have fun looting though. Glad some people are still having fun with this game and getting their money's worth.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/8414822220
> 
> gun, here's the link I sent you in game.. gonna try this out later.


Yeah that is the build I use more or less. I don't use near death experience though and I don't use beacon of itar if im playing with CM wiz I will use guiding light with armor passive and one with everything. IMHO you're dumb to not use guiding light if your playing with a cm wiz... it boosts BOTH of your dps by 20%. That's HUGE when you are cycloning them in and palming them... If I use guiding light (with CM wiz in group) then I use cyclone strike with 34 yd radius and substitute blazing wrath on BoH for blinding light. Also, to keep spamming cyclone + palms I use crippling wave w/ rising tide; this attack = constant FULL spirit even while spamming. It gets hard to spam 3 different high spirit cost skills (overawe every 4 seconds, cyclone as needed and palms as needed). In a good group though, you won't need to palm every champ/ elite/ or monster in mp10 more than once.

If i'm running without a Cm freeze wiz, I use combo strike, OwE, and seize the initiative passives. Then I use overawe, blinding flash/faith in the light, 100 fistsw/ blazing fists, FoT w/thunderclap, deadly reach w/ foresight, and palm w/ flesh. This gives you crazy dps and allows you to still hold your own with dps even when the barbs are twirling around the screen away from you.

In a group, monks are SOLEY for support. Period. They are a MASSIVE dps boost to a group.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> In a group, monks are SOLEY for support. Period. They are a MASSIVE dps boost to a group.


I would have to disagree with you here it depends on who the monk is grouped with and if the people you are grouped with deserve your level of support. for example. if you have a barb that does nothing but spinning around, he's not taking the HUGE advantage that you as a monk is offering him. so that's a fail. most 0dogs builds out there have good paper dps but really crappy actual dps. so they actually kill slower then if the monk just do bells themselves.

the only time a monk is pure support is if the rest of the group can justify the dps loss. for example, if i was playing my 0dog, my dps with a good implosion monk can be around 20mil dps. (as opposed to the typical 4 to 6 mil) that justifies the monk not spamming bells because my dogs will be doing enough dmg for the both of us. but if the monk is stuck carrying a leecher or 2, then there is no point because your bells does alot more then a hungering arrow DH...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I would have to disagree with you here it depends on who the monk is grouped with and if the people you are grouped with deserve your level of support. for example. if you have a barb that does nothing but spinning around, he's not taking the HUGE advantage that you as a monk is offering him. so that's a fail. most 0dogs builds out there have good paper dps but really crappy actual dps. so they actually kill slower then if the monk just do bells themselves.
> 
> the only time a monk is pure support is if the rest of the group can justify the dps loss. for example, if i was playing my 0dog, my dps with a good implosion monk can be around 20mil dps. (as opposed to the typical 4 to 6 mil) that justifies the monk not spamming bells because my dogs will be doing enough dmg for the both of us. but if the monk is stuck carrying a leecher or 2, then there is no point because your bells does alot more then a hungering arrow DH...


You are correct. Refer to the rest of my post. I should have specified in an mp10 group a monks sole purpose is support. I guess mp8-10 really... Keep in mind though, if you are running mp 8-10 with people that don't know how to play as a group... then you shouldn't be in that group anyway because it will go SLOW. Barbs are king of OFP (own --- program) because if they have high enough dps, then it doesn't matter where they twirl around to, BUT if you have a cm wiz and the monk with implosion... then 99.99% of the time that is where the barb is going to be twirling anyway...

In any case, refer to the first part of my post where I talk about the dps build for playing without a cm freeze wiz.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I would have to disagree with you here it depends on who the monk is grouped with and if the people you are grouped with deserve your level of support. for example. if you have a barb that does nothing but spinning around, he's not taking the HUGE advantage that you as a monk is offering him. so that's a fail. most 0dogs builds out there have good paper dps but really crappy actual dps. so they actually kill slower then if the monk just do bells themselves.
> 
> the only time a monk is pure support is if the rest of the group can justify the dps loss. for example, if i was playing my 0dog, my dps with a good implosion monk can be around 20mil dps. (as opposed to the typical 4 to 6 mil) that justifies the monk not spamming bells because my dogs will be doing enough dmg for the both of us. but if the monk is stuck carrying a leecher or 2, then there is no point because your bells does alot more then a hungering arrow DH...


20mil effective dps?

were you the only one fighting that single target when you came up with the conclusion?

if there was someone else hitting the target too it only means its the cummulative group dps.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 20mil effective dps?
> 
> were you the only one fighting that single target when you came up with the conclusion?
> 
> if there was someone else hitting the target too it only means its the cummulative group dps.


20m effective dps on the pack. not a single mob. if i crit for 2mil on 10 mobs that's 20m effective dps...

ok i guess this is where the 0dog build is alittle different from the rest. with EACH dog, the explosion is AoE. and, a 0dog build has 4 dogs that blows up independent of eachother. so on a single mob, it's theoretically possible to crit 4 times because there are 4 dogs and 1 target. you increase the number of targets, the number of crits go up by 4x. so it's easy to get 20 crits in 1 seconds etc...


----------



## likethegun

On another note... lost another lvl 60 to HC earlier... paragon 8 barb







Was pretty well geared for mp0 act 3 so no idea how it happened, but rubber banded while i was in wrath on an arcane elctric pack and somehow ended up dead in the middle of a few arcane beems... Not happy. If anyone wants to lvl HC toons hit me up likethegun#1970 im going to work on (another) monk and a wizard next.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 20m effective dps on the pack. not a single mob. if i crit for 2mil on 10 mobs that's 20m effective dps...
> 
> ok i guess this is where the 0dog build is alittle different from the rest. with EACH dog, the explosion is AoE. and, a 0dog build has 4 dogs that blows up independent of eachother. so on a single mob, it's theoretically possible to crit 4 times because there are 4 dogs and 1 target. you increase the number of targets, the number of crits go up by 4x. so it's easy to get 20 crits in 1 seconds etc...


that isnt how you calculate effective dps.

effective dps is measure on a single target with a large healthpool. and to measure your own edps you do it solo.

take ghom for example. he has x hp. so you calculate the time it take you to kill him counting after the first hit was done of course


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that isnt how you calculate effective dps.
> 
> effective dps is measure on a single target with a large healthpool. and to measure your own edps you do it solo.
> 
> take ghom for example. he has x hp. so you calculate the time it take you to kill him counting after the first hit was done of course


correct here. seems like you two are talking about 2 different things. AoE dps and edps.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Multimonitor d3? Interesting












Its sexy. I can't find my full resolution original, so here is the one I posted on facebook:



You cannot move the UI elements though, so it is kinda lame for me seeing as my center monitor is currently where the right one should be - my desk doesn't fit all three monitors lol


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sexy. I can't find my full resolution original, so here is the one I posted on facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot move the UI elements though, so it is kinda lame for me seeing as my center monitor is currently where the right one should be - my desk doesn't fit all three monitors lol


Very nice, that looks amazing. I'm looking at the model numbers on your monitors.. 23s? those seem like a real solid size for 3 displays. I had 3 27's and it was just too much for bf3. the off monitors only display a small FOV and are often stretched/distorted when focusing directly on em. Good choice there!


----------



## Masta Squidge

Correct, 3x 1920x1080 23" samsung LED monitors. They would have been a killer deal if they had VESA mounts on them... Still trying to devise a way to mount them on a rack of some sort. Perhaps clamps of some fashion... or maybe I can figure out a way to use the base somehow... The base stands are flimsy and they wobble/don't sit even with one another I wouldn't buy them again for those two reasons. Screen looks great though.

You should see all the mobs running around in the background areas at the "base" of the castle/keep thing on the ground.

It's neat to see.

Plus I get like... 100 fps whenever the game isn't struggling to load animations from the drive. Stupid non-optimized blizzard engine...

Would be nice if they loaded all the resources for the current level into memory BEFORE they are called.


----------



## Masta Squidge

As you can see, my desk isn't large enough either... Makes it a pain in the arse with the center screen offset so much. Not that I can play many games as it is right now, with the way my wrist is.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that isnt how you calculate effective dps.
> 
> effective dps is measure on a single target with a large healthpool. and to measure your own edps you do it solo.
> 
> take ghom for example. he has x hp. so you calculate the time it take you to kill him counting after the first hit was done of course


i know,

but it does not reflect accurately for AoE skills such as bells, cyclone strike, hammer, or dogs etc... those skills are not meant to be used on a single mob. EFFECTIVE dps doesn't measure just 1 single mob. it measure how fast you can clear that pack or that dungeon. sure there are single mob encounters such as ghom that you need to kill once in a blue moon. but most of the time that measurement is unrealistic and useless since that exact same measurement cant even be used on other single boss mob's such as kulle or siegebreaker.

there are ways to "optimize" a build specifically for killing ghom but the build will be fairly useless in a regular dungeon farming situations. when talking about combining the synergy of different classes, you are talking about full dungeon clear, not just 1 specific mob. so in essence, its much more accurate to set a pack size of 6 to 8 mobs rather then a single mob. how many monks even stop for a single mob when clearing a dungeon?









it's like the difference between a vid card that is optimized for crysis, or another one optimized for 3dmark


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Correct, 3x 1920x1080 23" samsung LED monitors. They would have been a killer deal if they had VESA mounts on them... Still trying to devise a way to mount them on a rack of some sort. Perhaps clamps of some fashion... or maybe I can figure out a way to use the base somehow... The base stands are flimsy and they wobble/don't sit even with one another I wouldn't buy them again for those two reasons. Screen looks great though.
> 
> You should see all the mobs running around in the background areas at the "base" of the castle/keep thing on the ground.
> 
> It's neat to see.
> 
> Plus I get like... 100 fps whenever the game isn't struggling to load animations from the drive. Stupid non-optimized blizzard engine...
> 
> Would be nice if they loaded all the resources for the current level into memory BEFORE they are called.


Time for a SSD







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i know,
> 
> but it does not reflect accurately for AoE skills such as bells, cyclone strike, hammer, or dogs etc... those skills are not meant to be used on a single mob. EFFECTIVE dps doesn't measure just 1 single mob. it measure how fast you can clear that pack or that dungeon. sure there are single mob encounters such as ghom that you need to kill once in a blue moon. but most of the time that measurement is unrealistic and useless since that exact same measurement cant even be used on other single boss mob's such as kulle or siegebreaker.
> 
> there are ways to "optimize" a build specifically for killing ghom but the build will be fairly useless in a regular dungeon farming situations. when talking about combining the synergy of different classes, you are talking about full dungeon clear, not just 1 specific mob. so in essence, its much more accurate to set a pack size of 6 to 8 mobs rather then a single mob. how many monks even stop for a single mob when clearing a dungeon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's like the difference between a vid card that is optimized for crysis, or another one optimized for 3dmark


aoe skill or not. single target dps is always the best measure. otherwise you are just basing it on that specific encounter. and that doesnt mean its reproduceable all the time.. while single target dps can be replicated multiple times. hence is more accurate in the long run

anyway. i realised that i have the 6th best staff in the world









http://www.diabloprogress.com/items/?class=all&slot=2h_staff&item_name=&stat1=dps&val1=&stat2=&val2=&stat3=&val3=&stat4=&val4=&stat5=&val5=&stat6=&val6=&max_bo=&compare_to_btag=&sortby=score

magistrate end's

epic crit dmg + socket + 5%+ lifesteal and some dex


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Time for a SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Or I can just load it from a RAMDisk. Takes like a minute and a half to load the ISO up, and only a few seconds more to start the game.

Plus it loads even faster than an ssd will allow.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Or I can just load it from a RAMDisk. Takes like a minute and a half to load the ISO up, and only a few seconds more to start the game.
> 
> Plus it loads even faster than an ssd will allow.


SSD is fast enough to prevent lag, but if you already have the RAMDISK going, then go for it.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> SSD is fast enough to prevent lag, but if you already have the RAMDISK going, then go for it.


I am just being a smart ass, I don't actually have the capacity to run D3 out of a ramdisk right now. I need to get my second 16GB set, but this broken wrist thing has me living out of savings for a while... can't work.

EDIT: I take it back. D3 is only 11GB on the install. I know what I am doing after I take a shower.


----------



## Seanage

Got lucky today with a pair of gloves on my poison monk:


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> aoe skill or not. single target dps is always the best measure. otherwise you are just basing it on that specific encounter. and that doesnt mean its reproduceable all the time.. while single target dps can be replicated multiple times. hence is more accurate in the long run


well reproducing the dps output in a realistic environment means you are going to kill more then 1 mob at a time









here's almost 30min's worth of reproducing results












yah it's not as high of a dps as i claimed, but it's also soloing rather then being in a trinity group which is the topic of discussion.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well reproducing the dps output in a realistic environment means you are going to kill more then 1 mob at a time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's almost 30min's worth of reproducing results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah it's not as high of a dps as i claimed, but it's also soloing rather then being in a trinity group which is the topic of discussion.


all the classes arent aoe focused like witch doctors.. so calculating edps on single target is the only reliable way to compare vs others

btw i crafted an almost perfect amulet today









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

switch poison to all resist and higher crit chance but i'll take that for now. 16k dps upgrade without hp loss


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all the classes arent aoe focused like witch doctors.. so calculating edps on single target is the only reliable way to compare vs others


at MP10, ALL classes are AoE.... or they don't belong in MP10







sorry hungering arrow DH. you really shouldn't be here


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> at MP10, ALL classes are AoE.... or they don't belong in MP10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry hungering arrow DH. you really shouldn't be here


I partially agree with this, but I know a few DH's that do very well in mp10 in a group. Hungering arrow... not so much though lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> at MP10, ALL classes are AoE.... or they don't belong in MP10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry hungering arrow DH. you really shouldn't be here


barbarians and monks have mp10 aoe builds?

hota's aoe is terrible at best.

ww rend isnt effective at taking down elites even with riddiculous gears. but is great aoe tho.

the bells have a terrible knockback effect to them while having a bit of aoe. sweeping wind cyclone is good aoe but is negligible dps.

yet those two classes can do mp10 pretty well.

dh and wd's have problems in mp10 unless we go with the 0dog build.

sure there are other aoe'ish options like bears or bats or bears. but the bats aoe is around 7 yards at best.

bears is all in a single line with back against wall . dh have spike traps cluster arrow.. and few people use cluster arrow due to the cost and placement effort needed.

but they do provide for alot of support dps via skills.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I wish I could successfully post in here.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the bells have a terrible knockback effect to them while having a bit of aoe. sweeping wind cyclone is good aoe but is negligible dps.


Exploding palm / BF:faith in the light / overawe spam / cyclone / combination strike decimates mobs and elites pretty easily unless I'm missing something







.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Seems like every time I try to upload a pic, I get serious connection issues with this site for several minutes.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> barbarians and monks have mp10 aoe builds?
> 
> hota's aoe is terrible at best.
> 
> maybe, but i can link you a few vids that show just how powerful of an AoE it is if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ww rend isnt effective at taking down elites even with riddiculous gears. but is great aoe tho.
> 
> not as powerful as hammer, but AoE down a whole room w/o much issue
> 
> the bells have a terrible knockback effect to them while having a bit of aoe. sweeping wind cyclone is good aoe but is negligible dps.
> 
> cyclone strike fixes that easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when used with nirvana build
> 
> yet those two classes can do mp10 pretty well.
> 
> AFAIK, all MP10 monk/barb uses the skills you described effectively as AoE
> 
> dh and wd's have problems in mp10 unless we go with the 0dog build.
> 
> sure there are other aoe'ish options like bears or bats or bears. but the bats aoe is around 7 yards at best.
> 
> bears is all in a single line with back against wall . dh have spike traps cluster arrow.. and few people use cluster arrow due to the cost and placement effort needed.
> 
> I wont comment on DH as they are in a pretty sad state atm. cluster arrow/poison grenade/spike trap are of limited use in MP10 so I wont really count them. but as far as WD, I can link you a few very successful MP10 bat/bear vids if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yah they are considered AoE. i suppose discussion of wizards is a moot point since none of their infernal builds are single target in nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they do provide for alot of support dps via skills.


yes, in MP10 it's all about the synergy between the classes. currently the most powerful synergy is what i call the trinity group. a 0dog providing slam dance and globes, implosion monk providing like 50% DPS boost for the group, and a perma freeze wizzy providing that 20% orange bubble.. the synergy of those buffs provides INSANE levels of DPS For all party members involved. heck even wizzy tornadoes are starting to hit hard with all those buffs







if you have a skilled wizzy that can also twist in a few meteor here and there...









each member of the trinity group can easily reach 10mil dps if not "significantly" higher. a 0dog simply benefits the most in a group like that due to gruesome feast. it's hard to discount the dps output of a WD with 5000+ int from soul harvest + gruesome feast that has the insane dps buffs from a monk and an orange bubble to hide under while popping slam dance







as you can see in the vid i linked earlier, even solo they can be pretty dangerous. imagine if they were FULLY buffed


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Exploding palm / BF:faith in the light / overawe spam / cyclone / combination strike decimates mobs and elites pretty easily unless I'm missing something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


the palm only works if you melt stuff fast anyway.

and monks are mostly single target dps

and the build you mentioned is a good example of that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes, in MP10 it's all about the synergy between the classes. currently the most powerful synergy is what i call the trinity group. a 0dog providing slam dance and globes, implosion monk providing like 50% DPS boost for the group, and a perma freeze wizzy providing that 20% orange bubble.. the synergy of those buffs provides INSANE levels of DPS For all party members involved. heck even wizzy tornadoes are starting to hit hard with all those buffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a skilled wizzy that can also twist in a few meteor here and there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each member of the trinity group can easily reach 10mil dps if not "significantly" higher. a 0dog simply benefits the most in a group like that due to gruesome feast. it's hard to discount the dps output of a WD with 5000+ int from soul harvest + gruesome feast that has the insane dps buffs from a monk and an orange bubble to hide under while popping slam dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see in the vid i linked earlier, even solo they can be pretty dangerous. imagine if they were FULLY buffed


no doubt.

but the best mp10 group would be 2 wd 1 palm monk + 1 dh

someday i'll test my theories. and the dh and monk dont have to do dps at all to even provide for their share of the monsters hp

dh build that would in theory be awesome http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#WQgRdV!bXe!YZYbbZ

monk build to support group http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aUVSfk!fgX!aZacca

and the other 2 wd would be a 0dog wd for the globes. and a bear wd.. the goal of the build is that the two witch doctors push their dps on one guy. and that a portion of the damage he takes is transfered onto the other mobs. wich have the palm and sticky trap on them. so when they explode they do this big aoe to the main guy. and the minions have smaller hp anyway. wich should make for some fast mp10 mobs takedown


----------



## psyclum

the problem with DH is they don't bring much into the group in terms of synergy. the can only provide valley of death which has small radius and wont affect all the mobs even with an implosion monk. orange bubble wiz offers much more to the group then a DH can. grim reaper is not a good rune because in group synergy the debuff component is far more valuable then the DoT component and the debuff component only applies to the targeted mob. valley of death on the other hand IS an AoE debuff and can be parked right on top of the monk spamming implosion/bell.

as far as palm monk, I find that VERY few monks are able to successfully use palm properly. WHEN they do, they cant focus on implosion which is what will detonate those palms. if you are able to find this rare monk that knows how to use palm properly, you'd be MUCH better off having a palm monk, implosion monk, 0dog, and orange bubble wiz for maximum effect. with that setup, i've done elite packs with 2 rounds of dog explosions detonating like 4 or 5 palms in the process







for those who aren't familiar, 2 rounds of dog explosion equals to alittle more then 2 seconds







meaning killing a MP10 pack of elites in maybe 3 seconds







sometimes the yellow remains after that, but it's already down to like 20% or less health and easily finished off. this is the type of synergy i'm talking about and why i call it the trinity group. no other group makeup is more efficient









btw, bears are nowhere near as powerful as bats when implosion monks are involved








as long as you have an understanding monk that is willing to cooperate with positioning their implosions, CoB is the most powerful AoE tool in WD's arsenal right now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the problem with DH is they don't bring much into the group in terms of synergy. the can only provide valley of death which has small radius and wont affect all the mobs even with an implosion monk. orange bubble wiz offers much more to the group then a DH can. grim reaper is not a good rune because in group synergy the debuff component is far more valuable then the DoT component and the debuff component only applies to the targeted mob. valley of death on the other hand IS an AoE debuff and can be parked right on top of the monk spamming implosion/bell.
> 
> as far as palm monk, I find that VERY few monks are able to successfully use palm properly. WHEN they do, they cant focus on implosion which is what will detonate those palms. if you are able to find this rare monk that knows how to use palm properly, you'd be MUCH better off having a palm monk, implosion monk, 0dog, and orange bubble wiz for maximum effect. with that setup, i've done elite packs with 2 rounds of dog explosions detonating like 4 or 5 palms in the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who aren't familiar, 2 rounds of dog explosion equals to alittle more then 2 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaning killing a MP10 pack of elites in maybe 3 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the yellow remains after that, but it's already down to like 20% or less health and easily finished off. this is the type of synergy i'm talking about and why i call it the trinity group. no other group makeup is more efficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, bears are nowhere near as powerful as bats when implosion monks are involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you have an understanding monk that is willing to cooperate with positioning their implosions, CoB is the most powerful AoE tool in WD's arsenal right now.


likethegun plays a pretty good palm monk btw.

and the reason why i went with soothing breeze instead of implosion is because of the guiding light passive. with that on you could keep the 20% passive group buff constantly on. + overawe. wich makes for a pretty good support to the group. + 12% from the palmed ennemies.

Sticky Traplant a bomb on an enemy rather than on the ground. *If the target dies within 30 seconds*, the bomb explodes dealing 404% weapon damage to all enemies within 16 yards.

Exploding Palm: *If the target dies while bleeding, it explodes and deals 50% of the target's maximum Life* as Physical damage to all nearby enemies.

Grim Reaper:An additional 12% of damage done to the target is also divided among all enemies within 20 yards.

the point of my build is to focus the heavy burst dmg that wd's have on one target. 0dog wd + bear wd while that marked for death proc helps the monk and dh soften the minions for them to die.

and when they die the beauty of the build rewards the group by wiping the yellow in one big swoop

or the whole group could even dps one minion.it could even make it faster

makes sense right?

could turn dh into useful group buddies


----------



## psyclum

the problem with the bomb is it's only 404% dmg skill, that is abysmal considering the amount of dps we are talking about







a single dog explosion cycle is a 1100% dmg skill (275%x4dogs) a single bell is 700% dmg skill, both of which are AoE just like a bomb. if you are talking about palm, that is FAR more dmg then either dogs or bells when it detonates. so it's much better to spend that 1 second of time on something with a bigger bang then a DH bomb.

as far as grim reaper, it's a nice little dot, but the fact that an orange bubble from a wizzy is 20% more dmg, kinda beats the 12% grim reaper is offering. as i said, DH is currently in a sad state, and talking about them just feeling like we are p1$$in on their grave









one of the rarest breed in the game is those who knows how to use palm properly (and quickly enough) so if you find one. don't ask them to use implosion. it'll mess up their rhythm and actually gimp the DPS output of the group. best you find another monk to fill the implosion role and let the palm monk do their thing. i've seen what detonating 4 or 5 palms can do in a pack of 20 or so mobs + elite pack and that's not something i'd want to miss out on


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes, in MP10 it's all about the synergy between the classes. currently the most powerful synergy is what i call the trinity group. a 0dog providing slam dance and globes, implosion monk providing like 50% DPS boost for the group, and a perma freeze wizzy providing that 20% orange bubble.. the synergy of those buffs provides INSANE levels of DPS For all party members involved. heck even wizzy tornadoes are starting to hit hard with all those buffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a skilled wizzy that can also twist in a few meteor here and there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each member of the trinity group can easily reach 10mil dps if not "significantly" higher. a 0dog simply benefits the most in a group like that due to gruesome feast. it's hard to discount the dps output of a WD with 5000+ int from soul harvest + gruesome feast that has the insane dps buffs from a monk and an orange bubble to hide under while popping slam dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see in the vid i linked earlier, even solo they can be pretty dangerous. imagine if they were FULLY buffed


100% in support of this post.







However, monk is capable of giving the entire group MUCH more than 50% dmg boost


----------



## psyclum

yah whether people realize it or not, 1.08 shifts the game entirely in monk's favor. the dps output of the entire group is purely dependent on the skill of the monk. they have total control over how fast you farm and how well the group perform on difficult packs. a skilled monk is the most dangerous class in the game, especially in 1.08. people are blinded by WotB barbs because they saw a few vids with some nice eye candy on it, but if you compare the synergy each class brings to the table in a group game, none compares to what monks can bring. heck, if wizzys weren't supplying the orange bubble, there is almost no point in bringing wizzy because how fast you can kill with a well played monk in the group. I'd still bring wizzys for difficult affix packs, but most of the time elite packs die so fast that you almost don't need perma freeze.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Try this again, this thread needs more pics.





Sadly the game doesn't perfectly render the areas outside of the primary viewing area, there is a "line" on either side that sort of scans off decal and item graphics, but when watching the center screen I rarely notice it. Only thing that stinks is the inability to move the ui around.


----------



## Seanage

Few questions with the multimonitors:
1: when your inventory window is open, does it display on the far right side? or simply to the right of the middle monitor? (I see the map is going all the way to the right)
2. Can you see monsters outside of the middle monitor? does there appear to be any cutoff points? kinda hard to tell from the screenshots you posted.

those screens look great though. shame Act IV isn't that great to farm in still.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I will try to get some more pics that really show it cutoffs and stuff. For the record, D3 doesn't actually support it, so (as you can see in one of the pics up there) it is far from perfect. If you focus on the center screen though, it is wonderful.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Pictures like a mofo:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



These two show you very clearly how the game can't handle the aspect ratio, but it isn't too horrible.



This is what you are stuck with in terms of UI, the cursor in the previous image and this one are both directly on the border of the monitors, so you can see where both sides lie.



These next 5 show the cutoff that follows you around, cutting off mobs, items, and floor decals like blood.






And this is just neat looking, check the background. Angels fighting and whatnot, those all seem to stay rendered no matter how far over it goes.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Pictures like a mofo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> These two show you very clearly how the game can't handle the aspect ratio, but it isn't too horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you are stuck with in terms of UI, the cursor in the previous image and this one are both directly on the border of the monitors, so you can see where both sides lie.
> 
> 
> 
> These next 5 show the cutoff that follows you around, cutting off mobs, items, and floor decals like blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just neat looking, check the background. Angels fighting and whatnot, those all seem to stay rendered no matter how far over it goes.


I want pictures of legendary drops so i can picture playing D3 from work please!


----------



## Seanage

[spirit stone] (item level 61)
[wizard hat] (item level 58)
[two-handed mace] (item level 62)

does that help you get your fix shift?


----------



## perfectblade

Wow this patch really fixed problems with abilities. CDs for wizard are now reasonable enough that I can kite with to. That's awesome


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> [spirit stone] (item level 61)
> [wizard hat] (item level 58)
> [two-handed mace] (item level 62)
> 
> does that help you get your fix shift?


PICTURES


----------



## chris164935

So, I installed Diablo III again last night after I stopped playing it some time last year to check out the new features. I have to say, the game is improving, at a snail's pace, but it is getting there. The new monster density changes are decent, but now it feels like there are even less champion/elite packs in Act 1 and I'm stuck wasting time fighting way more "trash mobs". I suppose at lower Paragon levels, this isn't such a bad thing, but I can't imagine how boring it must be for Paragon 100 players. But, the multiplayer aspect of the game is a lot better now with the heads up on when someone find's a boss, champion, or elite. And the bonuses for playing with others is nice as well.


----------



## Seanage

its pretty fun if you have a group. otherwise it just feels like a grind. I'm oftentimes just chatting away to a buddy on Skype as we are melting packs at high MP levels. Also, the need for greatness with the crafting recips is another thing keeping me going at P100.

I will say that for me, the majority of the drops I get are not from elites, they are from the packs in between. This may depend on what MP level you are playing at. The Extra item bonus % gets pretty high at higher MPs and makes it much more worthwhile to kill the trash along the way.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> So, I installed Diablo III again last night after I stopped playing it some time last year to check out the new features. I have to say, the game is improving, at a snail's pace, but it is getting there. The new monster density changes are decent, but now it feels like there are even less champion/elite packs in Act 1 and I'm stuck wasting time fighting way more "trash mobs". I suppose at lower Paragon levels, this isn't such a bad thing, but I can't imagine how boring it must be for Paragon 100 players. But, the multiplayer aspect of the game is a lot better now with the heads up on when someone find's a boss, champion, or elite. And the bonuses for playing with others is nice as well.


You will find these "trash mobs" drop more legendaries than the elite packs. Honestly, people farm for 5 stack then go to dense areas.

I have 230 Hours logged and got my first legendary off of a treasure goblin yesterday. Probably have about 15-18 from white mobs. Maybe 2-3 from Blues-Yellows. 1 from Azmodian.


----------



## Seanage

@LikeTheGun, I put together a 4 man group yesterday: Myself (cyclone/convic monk) + WW Barb + WD + Archon Wizard) and we were destroying packs. The only parts that sucked was sometimes the gold packs won't let me pull them (i'm still trying to figure out if I even can, seems like only a few times) so we gotta chase them around sometimes.

Pretty fun, and fast.. doesn't feel like mp8.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> its pretty fun if you have a group. otherwise it just feels like a grind. I'm oftentimes just chatting away to a buddy on Skype as we are melting packs at high MP levels. Also, the need for greatness with the crafting recips is another thing keeping me going at P100.
> 
> I will say that for me, the majority of the drops I get are not from elites, they are from the packs in between. This may depend on what MP level you are playing at. The Extra item bonus % gets pretty high at higher MPs and makes it much more worthwhile to kill the trash along the way.




Sorry for crappy res had to pull it from google as the site is blocked at work.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @LikeTheGun, I put together a 4 man group yesterday: Myself (cyclone/convic monk) + WW Barb + WD + Archon Wizard) and we were destroying packs. The only parts that sucked was sometimes the gold packs won't let me pull them (i'm still trying to figure out if I even can, seems like only a few times) so we gotta chase them around sometimes.
> 
> Pretty fun, and fast.. doesn't feel like mp8.


Yeah with a stun monk and a freeze wiz packs just stay frozen the whole time.

If you guys want a WD zombie bear hit me up Shiftstealth#1376 I'll be looking for people to play games with this weekend.


----------



## chris164935

Man, I wish I could do something in MP10... 60k DPS just doesn't cut it. Lol. Not to mention my effective HP is probably quite pathetic as well.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> So, I installed Diablo III again last night after I stopped playing it some time last year to check out the new features. I have to say, the game is improving, at a snail's pace, but it is getting there. The new monster density changes are decent, but now it feels like there are even less champion/elite packs in Act 1 and I'm stuck wasting time fighting way more "trash mobs". I suppose at lower Paragon levels, this isn't such a bad thing, but I can't imagine how boring it must be for Paragon 100 players. But, the multiplayer aspect of the game is a lot better now with the heads up on when someone find's a boss, champion, or elite. And the bonuses for playing with others is nice as well.


Trash mobs is where most legends are found. Just throwing that out there


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> @LikeTheGun, I put together a 4 man group yesterday: Myself (cyclone/convic monk) + WW Barb + WD + Archon Wizard) and we were destroying packs. The only parts that sucked was sometimes the gold packs won't let me pull them (i'm still trying to figure out if I even can, seems like only a few times) so we gotta chase them around sometimes.
> 
> Pretty fun, and fast.. doesn't feel like mp8.


Yeah man the yellows are a hit or miss. I think it has something to do with a damage threshold possibly... 80% of the time you can't pull them, but sometimes you can. I haven't figured it out yet. That's why i teleport punch on the yellow, then cyclone strike for the freeze wiz and then palm away









On a plus note. I found a semi-decent skorn yesterday finally with LS and decent dps (not the best but its ok) so I can do tempest rush crazy spirit regen build now in mp8 VERY effectively and still have 190k dps unbuffed. I sold my echoing fury (the bane of group play) for 750 mil. I'm happy. Maybe i'll gear my barb again... Or save a bit more for a good chantodo force with apoc for my wiz so I can dump storm crow or the chantodo wand... decisions.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah man the yellows are a hit or miss. I think it has something to do with a damage threshold possibly... 80% of the time you can't pull them, but sometimes you can. I haven't figured it out yet. That's why i teleport punch on the yellow, then cyclone strike for the freeze wiz and then palm away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a plus note. I found a semi-decent skorn yesterday finally with LS and decent dps (not the best but its ok) so I can do tempest rush crazy spirit regen build now in mp8 VERY effectively and still have 190k dps unbuffed. I sold my echoing fury (the bane of group play) for 750 mil. I'm happy. Maybe i'll gear my barb again... Or save a bit more for a good chantodo force with apoc for my wiz so I can dump storm crow or the chantodo wand... decisions.


probably has to do with the crowd control reduction mechanism that blizz inserted a while ago


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> probably has to do with the crowd control reduction mechanism that blizz inserted a while ago


I think youre right. Throws me off though. No idea how it works... Even gobs sometimes can get pulled back now.


----------



## Seanage

Yea. I hear us with ef... I hate mine, but I finally broke 250k unbuffed with it!

I use the fist of thunder ability that grants spirit on crit... Allowing me to pull and spam palm at the same time. Things generally dont live long enough to run away unless its those yellow packs. (In group play)

I'm kinda bored with the game now, you need astronomical amounts of gold for an upgrade at this point. Hell its almost better to buy unided mempos and wish or a crit one than spend hours upon hours of farming


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Man, I wish I could do something in MP10... 60k DPS just doesn't cut it. Lol. Not to mention my effective HP is probably quite pathetic as well.


entirely dependent on what class/build you are.

I have absolutely NO problems carrying a 60k perma freeze orange bubble wizzy if they can stay alive in MP10. they carry their own weight simply by reducing the effectiveness of difficult affix packs. together with an implosion spammer and my 0dogs you have a trinity group that can easily melt packs. will you still die, yes, but you will see more rare/unique/set gear in 1 hour then you would a whole week worth of soloing


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I use the fist of thunder ability that grants spirit on crit... Allowing me to pull and spam palm at the same time. Things generally dont live long enough to run away unless its those yellow packs. (In group play)


what I can't understand about palm monks is HOW in the world do you target ANYTHING in the middle of my dogs blowing up causing screen shake and frost nova causing everything in the middle of the screen to completely white out?







this is the primary reason I'm unable to play palm personally. i cant find the mobs i want to palm







i guess i suffer from a mild epilepsy that my brain cant process that many explosion/shaking/white out/etc... but damn sometimes i cant even pick out the mobs even when watching it on a vid and having the screen paused







how do some monks manage to put 4 palms up in the middle of all that chaos?


----------



## Seanage

its not that hard, i'm just looking for the palm icon above the mobs and i just try to make sure that the palms are spread out. since most of them are frozen I can just kinda go around me and spam the palm action and it seems to work out. Yea there is a lot going on, but meh I just gotta make sure I've got the mobs next to us, palm is on a couple of mobs and that conviction is gettin refreshed as often as I can.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> entirely dependent on what class/build you are.
> 
> I have absolutely NO problems carrying a 60k perma freeze orange bubble wizzy if they can stay alive in MP10. they carry their own weight simply by reducing the effectiveness of difficult affix packs. together with an implosion spammer and my 0dogs you have a trinity group that can easily melt packs. will you still die, yes, but you will see more rare/unique/set gear in 1 hour then you would a whole week worth of soloing


I guess I should clarify: I am a Monk. The most I can provide in MP10 is Mantra of Conviction and some healing. Lol. Although, I have been doing some regearing (I found a nice pair of pants, but it was Arcane resistance-based, so had to change out the rest of my gear in order to utilize it) and my DPS is almost 80k now. I just can't afford to break the 100k DPS barrier though. I haven't played this game in over 6 months, so I am a bit behind. And I will never spend real money on this game.

EDIT: What is the deal with sweeping wind? Is it mostly used just to pull monsters in toward the Monk? I thought the damage it provided was minimal... Here is my Monk currently: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/24097689 I usually use Mantra of Conviction/Overawe, but switch to other Mantras if another Monk is using Conviction. I also haven't completed my new Arcane resistance-based build yet, so some items aren't final (mainly the shoulders and amulet).


----------



## Fr0sty

@chris164935: have you tried crafting any bind on account items? it might be easier to get better pieces of gears for not so much gold. granted you have to be lucky to get the right affixes with the right values.

the thing with sweeping wind is the passive damage effect that goes well with lifesteal on a high damage monk.

here are the 3 things most monks try to gear for these days.

all resist,+armor high dex and good enough vit amount overall

so dont be in a hurry to upgrade stuff and farm at your pace at the level you can.there is no shame in only doing low mp if you can.t do higher


----------



## yahu

when discussing MP10 are you guys typically in a group? I would assume so with reference to trinity and group-based buffs. I play pretty slow and steady with my main WD, mostly because I have a lot of other toons I've played with various friends/family as I make my way through all the character types. Unfortunately I don't do as much group play and can usually do MP6 or MP7 solo well enough as I kite my way through. I know to expect to die on some of the higher MP settings but I try to keep that to a minimum; e.g. - if I'm dying too much on MP8 I scale back to MP7.

Anyway, just wondering. I suppose I should find other people to play with but seeing as I play my WD only on occasion it is hard to commit to playing often enough.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> when discussing MP10 are you guys typically in a group? I would assume so with reference to trinity and group-based buffs. I play pretty slow and steady with my main WD, mostly because I have a lot of other toons I've played with various friends/family as I make my way through all the character types. Unfortunately I don't do as much group play and can usually do MP6 or MP7 solo well enough as I kite my way through. I know to expect to die on some of the higher MP settings but I try to keep that to a minimum; e.g. - if I'm dying too much on MP8 I scale back to MP7.
> 
> Anyway, just wondering. I suppose I should find other people to play with but seeing as I play my WD only on occasion it is hard to commit to playing often enough.


commiting to a caracther doesnt mean spending 10hours a day farming with that single caracther.it only means spending the effort in gearing him and learning your own playstyle.

and the gears will have to suit your playstyle and leave you enough room to make mistakes or anticipate in the areas that it might lack.

and the reason most would go for group farming is to remove the boring effect of grinding the same maps alone.but having group buffs to make farming easier at higher mp's is always a good thing


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> when discussing MP10 are you guys typically in a group? I would assume so with reference to trinity and group-based buffs. I play pretty slow and steady with my main WD, mostly because I have a lot of other toons I've played with various friends/family as I make my way through all the character types. Unfortunately I don't do as much group play and can usually do MP6 or MP7 solo well enough as I kite my way through. I know to expect to die on some of the higher MP settings but I try to keep that to a minimum; e.g. - if I'm dying too much on MP8 I scale back to MP7.
> 
> Anyway, just wondering. I suppose I should find other people to play with but seeing as I play my WD only on occasion it is hard to commit to playing often enough.


In my experience thus far, the only class that can really pound mp10 with relative ease (meaning minimal gear gold cost and fastest farming) are still barbs. Freeze wizards can do it easy too, but the dps wont be as efficient. mp10 IMHO is strictly for speed group farming in general. MP8 is the golden mp end game because you can clear QUICk with 180-200k unbuffed (which is kind of the normal "end end game" dps for most who dont play like a pro or spend real money. I have over 900 hrs on my monk and am barely at 200k dps. My survivavbility is still not where i want it. I don't die in mp8 solo at all, and rarely in mp9 unless i'm just lazy and not paying attention... but mp10 is still more hassle than its worth. In a good group though, mp10 feels like mp 4 and it clears FAST.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Yea. I hear us with ef... I hate mine, but I finally broke 250k unbuffed with it!
> 
> I use the fist of thunder ability that grants spirit on crit... Allowing me to pull and spam palm at the same time. Things generally dont live long enough to run away unless its those yellow packs. (In group play)
> 
> I'm kinda bored with the game now, you need astronomical amounts of gold for an upgrade at this point. Hell its almost better to buy unided mempos and wish or a crit one than spend hours upon hours of farming


Yeah I agree. I almost took a break from the game cause I was constantly stuck around the 50 mil gold mark struggling to save between trying to constantly craft 50-100 ammys a day and what not... But then I had a decent LS skorn drop that was my saving grace. Now I am back to me speed solo mp8 tempest rush farm build with 200k dps and bell spam... and I was able to use my 1k dps 60 CD 3% LS dagger on my barb and sell my echoing fury for 700 mil (net). That made the game fun for me again because I just now started regearign my barb. Already had the dagger, just bought good axe, witching hour, ice climbers... now working on everything else.

I was so sick of monk because without a good 2hander. solo just sucks IMO on monk. So I would just play him when i could find a good group (pub games are obsolete pretty much because just filled with stupid crappy barbs or innefficient wizards or random DHs who don't know how to contribute to group play properly).

Anyway, point is man your para100 monk, now lvl something else!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> what I can't understand about palm monks is HOW in the world do you target ANYTHING in the middle of my dogs blowing up causing screen shake and frost nova causing everything in the middle of the screen to completely white out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the primary reason I'm unable to play palm personally. i cant find the mobs i want to palm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i suffer from a mild epilepsy that my brain cant process that many explosion/shaking/white out/etc... but damn sometimes i cant even pick out the mobs even when watching it on a vid and having the screen paused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do some monks manage to put 4 palms up in the middle of all that chaos?


It's definitely annoying when there is so much crap going on lol, but the red outline when you target makes it easy to see, so I can have 5,6,7 palms up in a group at once with my 2 hander build (usually the pack dies before I can palm anymore lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I guess I should clarify: I am a Monk. The most I can provide in MP10 is Mantra of Conviction and some healing. Lol. Although, I have been doing some regearing (I found a nice pair of pants, but it was Arcane resistance-based, so had to change out the rest of my gear in order to utilize it) and my DPS is almost 80k now. I just can't afford to break the 100k DPS barrier though. I haven't played this game in over 6 months, so I am a bit behind. And I will never spend real money on this game.
> 
> EDIT: What is the deal with sweeping wind? Is it mostly used just to pull monsters in toward the Monk? I thought the damage it provided was minimal... Here is my Monk currently: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/24097689 I usually use Mantra of Conviction/Overawe, but switch to other Mantras if another Monk is using Conviction. I also haven't completed my new Arcane resistance-based build yet, so some items aren't final (mainly the shoulders and amulet).


i'm at work now so unfortunately can't see your toon. My advice though is to learn the AH. NEVER switch your gear around to accomodate a resist if you find a good piece of monk gear. Too much time, gold, and hassle. If it is good enough to think you want to switch your stuff out, then sell it on AH and buy an equivelant one with your correct resist.

Look for items on AH that you can flip. Good example right now that are highly profitable are sledge fists. I sold a 160 dps sledge with socket and .17 attacks for 25 mil (this was one i had for quite some time that I used to use for ubers). I was shocked lol. Then I sniped one that some dummy put up for 500k and resold it within same day for 15 mil lol.

Anyway, frosty had some good advice. Farm demonic essence. If your low para lvl, get some pickup radius and do speed runs on lower mp. This will mean no repair costs and mad gold. Then just slowly craft some good gloves, bracers, and amulet. It is the cheapest easiest way to get GOOD dps for least money (save for MAYBE amulet if you are extremely unlucky as I am lol. still no trifecta for me).

*remember to craft your items in a public game with max players. you get better results! i didn't even realize this until one day i was doing act 3 tremors in stone HC pwr lvling and happened to notice one of the game tips on the loading screen even say so*


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I guess I should clarify: I am a Monk. The most I can provide in MP10 is Mantra of Conviction and some healing. Lol. Although, I have been doing some regearing (I found a nice pair of pants, but it was Arcane resistance-based, so had to change out the rest of my gear in order to utilize it) and my DPS is almost 80k now. I just can't afford to break the 100k DPS barrier though. I haven't played this game in over 6 months, so I am a bit behind. And I will never spend real money on this game.
> 
> EDIT: What is the deal with sweeping wind? Is it mostly used just to pull monsters in toward the Monk? I thought the damage it provided was minimal... Here is my Monk currently: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/24097689 I usually use Mantra of Conviction/Overawe, but switch to other Mantras if another Monk is using Conviction. I also haven't completed my new Arcane resistance-based build yet, so some items aren't final (mainly the shoulders and amulet).


an implosion spamming guiding light monk wearing a shield is worth ALOT to any group







monks bring THE MOST to the table when it comes to grouping. 90% of the time i don't bother to look at what kind of dps output a monk has. just how well he can double tap that implosion. it would be nice to have mantra, it would be superb to have guiding light, but at the end of the day, it's the implosion that actually matters. NOTHING in the game contributes as much DPS output in a group then implosion (unless you have a talented palm monk, but they are too rare. besides for them to be effective, they also depend on implosion to do their work







)

whether people realize it or not. a trinity group in MP10 is actually boring. mobs simply do not have enough HP to survive a trinity group. most elite packs don't live longer then 8 seconds unless they are runners. and the only reason they even live as long as 8 seconds is because people like myself who cant afford to have run speed on their gear







getting 12% run speed can mean the loss of 100 vit/int, or maybe all resist... it's just not worth it for my build to sacrifice that much on run speed. so most of the time the monks and wizzys would have the mobs already balled up in a tight package before i even arrive there. then i just go in there and have my dogs tear them up.

people need to realize 1.08 is ALL about group synergy. individual DPS output is nothing compared to what the group buffs can do when it comes to overall kill rate. even on a hybrid build of dog/bat my friend is using, he's critting for 6mil+ when he's channeling bats in a trinity group. to give you an idea of how powerful that is, it's essentially a wicked wind that can crit for over 6 million







ask a wizzy how crazy that would be if they had a wicked wind that can crit that high







the funny part is, that's not even a PURE bat build. its only a hybrid 0dog build using a homunculus as an off hand







I estimate a pure bat build with a high price tag skorn to exceed 8 million crits if not approaching 10 million crits in a trinity group.

so... tell me, do you really believe your personal DPS output can contributes as much as your buffs can in a trinity group?







on the flip side of that coin, knowing these buffed numbers, do you not believe your own DPS would be buffed to respectable levels in a trinity group? i mean, implosion is already a 313% skill on 8 mobs if you simply spam that alone. if you drop a few bells in there at 800%... with ALL that trinity group buff, you WILL see numbers you've never seen before







the "tricks" to all this is survivability. a perma freeze wizzy will help you on that, but you do have to have some level of survivability of your own for desecrate/laser/plague/etc. so I would focus on that 1st and not worry too much about dps output for now. in a good group, implosion and mantra is contribution enough.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It's definitely annoying when there is so much crap going on lol, but the red outline when you target makes it easy to see, so I can have 5,6,7 palms up in a group at once with my 2 hander build (usually the pack dies before I can palm anymore lol).


hehe you are either an exceptionally rare monk or you weren't in a trinity group







I don't think i've ever seen a monk putting up more then 5 palms before everything on the screen turns into little piles of gold







i'm usually impressed if a monk can manage to put up 4 palms before everything goes splat







but then again when i'm blessed with a palm monk i usually have an implosion spammer as well when i construct the group. they run up, ball everything together, light the palm fuse, and i detonate when i finally slow poke my way to their position







palm monks are in an unique position that they actually rely on an implosion spammer also just like everyone else







yes they CAN implode by themselves, but it's simply not an efficient use of their time or spirit. so palm monks actually have to put implosion monks on their friend list when constructing trinity groups









anyway, I would recommend anyone to look into finding those select few individuals who can fill their roles in the trinity group. it's my experience that implosion monk, palm monk(or bell monk if you cant find a palm monk), orange bubble freeze wizzy,(green bubble is ok, but at this point of the game everyone is at their optimal APS anyway so green bubble doesn't add as much as orange bubble can. besides green bubble will add to game lag when you have 0dog+wiz in the group) and 0dog WD is the most powerful group makeup possible.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hehe you are either an exceptionally rare monk or you weren't in a trinity group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen a monk putting up more then 5 palms before everything on the screen turns into little piles of gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm usually impressed if a monk can manage to put up 4 palms before everything goes splat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then again when i'm blessed with a palm monk i usually have an implosion spammer as well when i construct the group. they run up, ball everything together, light the palm fuse, and i detonate when i finally slow poke my way to their position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palm monks are in an unique position that they actually rely on an implosion spammer also just like everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they CAN implode by themselves, but it's simply not an efficient use of their time or spirit. so palm monks actually have to put implosion monks on their friend list when constructing trinity groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I would recommend anyone to look into finding those select few individuals who can fill their roles in the trinity group. it's my experience that implosion monk, palm monk(or bell monk if you cant find a palm monk), orange bubble freeze wizzy,(green bubble is ok, but at this point of the game everyone is at their optimal APS anyway so green bubble doesn't add as much as orange bubble can. besides green bubble will add to game lag when you have 0dog+wiz in the group) and 0dog WD is the most powerful group makeup possible.


we farm often the two of us and he is quite good at spamming cyclone strike + palm.

so much so that mp10 trash barely last 2second at most. and those are the golgor type with big health pool

and to continue on that road about the perfect farming group spec. i can totally see a barb being good in teamplay. as long as they go full burst damage and that is what the team requires. or even a dh.

its a matter of how the team is geared and what they bring to the table,or should i say need most to make farming efficient

marked for death and rapid fire(bombardement) and of course spike trap with custom engineering passive allows for more edps.

wrath(insanity) seismic slam(rumble)

all of those could be useful specs that adds to the group kill speed without feeling like they are useless in many ways

in the end it all depends on the gears of the person that is playing the caracther and how they view teamplay of course. cant be efficient in a group if you spin around the map and run away from the group or you barely provide your group buff on one out of ten mob


----------



## psyclum

I should play around with bombardment and see how well the double radius they put in on 1.08 works. in theory it should help ALOT, however bombardment had such small radius originally i'm not sure doubling the radius would make it sufficiently competitive with other more proven skills like cloud of bats. still, it would be nice to be able to bring a DH w/o feeling like i'm dragging around dead weight


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I should play around with bombardment and see how well the double radius they put in on 1.08 works. in theory it should help ALOT, however bombardment had such small radius originally i'm not sure doubling the radius would make it sufficiently competitive with other more proven skills like cloud of bats. still, it would be nice to be able to bring a DH w/o feeling like i'm dragging around dead weight


bombardement isnt about as much as the radius but as much as the single consistent dps on single target.

but the aoe is pretty decent for sure,and the good point about rapid fire now is the fact that you do constant dps.

and if there is a 0dog witch doctor in the group. a dh with pickup radius could remove their hatered regen skills to go all out hate spender. left click rapid fire,right click spike traps. now thats what im talking about in terms of maxing out your dps


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> we farm often the two of us and he is quite good at spamming cyclone strike + palm.
> 
> so much so that mp10 trash barely last 2second at most. and those are the golgor type with big health pool
> 
> and to continue on that road about the perfect farming group spec. i can totally see a barb being good in teamplay. as long as they go full burst damage and that is what the team requires. or even a dh.
> 
> its a matter of how the team is geared and what they bring to the table,or should i say need most to make farming efficient
> 
> marked for death and rapid fire(bombardement) and of course spike trap with custom engineering passive allows for more edps.
> 
> wrath(insanity) seismic slam(rumble)
> 
> all of those could be useful specs that adds to the group kill speed without feeling like they are useless in many ways
> 
> in the end it all depends on the gears of the person that is playing the caracther and how they view teamplay of course. cant be efficient in a group if you spin around the map and run away from the group or you barely provide your group buff on one out of ten mob


I also play with ickylocal (his ocn name) a lot. He uses his 200+k freeze wiz, then we got a 350+k DH and 2 monks... its stupid how fast mp10 goes.

I recently switch from dual wielding to using my 2h ridic stupid fast spirit regen build. That's the only reason I can palm 5+ guys and double tap implosion AND keep overawe up in a matter of 1-2 seconds. It depends though. If there is another monk running overawe, then i can run healing mantra with the spirit regen to have like 10 spirit per second on top of FoT quickening. I use the passive to bump spirit pool by 100 and get the added 1 spirit per second (+30% from other passive) so it's pretty crazy. Really though, you are right on 5+ not being easy to get before the pack dies. I'm referring to places like act 2 oasis where you have a screen full of snakes + an elite pack or two all together









Oh yeah, and just to clarify for guests and anyone else reading, I have come to the conclusion that a 2h monk is the best possible way to go for group play. Period. Implosion and palms rely on weapon dmg... which is what you are doing the whole time. Further multiply that by the 48% extra damage from overawe and it's SO much more than a dual wield. Going even further, it continues to multiply when you have the wizards buffs that cause monsters to take more dmg etc... Really the only key components of a great mp10 group is a freeze wiz and a monk. Nothing else matters. If the monk and wiz have low dps, then the only other critical component is ANY character with really high dps. DHS do a good job with marked for death and traps.... or barbs being able to just WW nado everything to death. I'm still on the fence about WDs (srry guys







) The bat and 0dogs are awesome builds... but still not convinced they are the best for a slot in the "perfect" mp10 group. Simply because larger AoE is more important than high crit numbers when everything is already dying fast.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I also play with ickylocal (his ocn name) a lot. He uses his 200+k freeze wiz, then we got a 350+k DH and 2 monks... its stupid how fast mp10 goes.
> 
> I recently switch from dual wielding to using my 2h ridic stupid fast spirit regen build. That's the only reason I can palm 5+ guys and double tap implosion AND keep overawe up in a matter of 1-2 seconds. It depends though. If there is another monk running overawe, then i can run healing mantra with the spirit regen to have like 10 spirit per second on top of FoT quickening. I use the passive to bump spirit pool by 100 and get the added 1 spirit per second (+30% from other passive) so it's pretty crazy. Really though, you are right on 5+ not being easy to get before the pack dies. I'm referring to places like act 2 oasis where you have a screen full of snakes + an elite pack or two all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and just to clarify for guests and anyone else reading, I have come to the conclusion that a 2h monk is the best possible way to go for group play. Period. Implosion and palms rely on weapon dmg... which is what you are doing the whole time. Further multiply that by the 48% extra damage from overawe and it's SO much more than a dual wield. Going even further, it continues to multiply when you have the wizards buffs that cause monsters to take more dmg etc... Really the only key components of a great mp10 group is a freeze wiz and a monk. Nothing else matters. If the monk and wiz have low dps, then the only other critical component is ANY character with really high dps. DHS do a good job with marked for death and traps.... or barbs being able to just WW nado everything to death. I'm still on the fence about WDs (srry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The bat and 0dogs are awesome builds... but still not convinced they are the best for a slot in the "perfect" mp10 group. Simply because larger AoE is more important than high crit numbers when everything is already dying fast.


2 witch doctors + 1cm freeze wiz and a cyclone/palm monk would destroy anything in mp10.

as long as 1 of the wd is 0dog the other wd could go for bears/dot build..

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#fZjUhk!cYT!cccYZb Till DoT Do Us Part!

the problem right now with this build is the spamming of high cost low'ish damage dot skills except bears.. but in group play with a 0dog wd i got my bears to crit constantly for 2mil to 2.5mil. wich is what i have my bat do on elites.. and that was without overawe. imagine bears hitting that hard.+ sacrifice doing plenty of aoe. and the other parts of my builds are all aoe oriented dot skills.

grasp of the dead has 2 component. the ground effect does dot damage. + the rain of corpse itself adds to the damage. and its more efficient if the mobs are clunked up.

mass confusion is aoe dps + a portion of the mobs attack each other. so they do their damage to each other.

spirit walk: severance. damage per second as poison to all ennemies you contant while spirit walking.. 225% weapon damage and my bears do 236% weapon damage each. yes it can crit for high numbers just like bears.

locust with devouring swarm is a pretty decent bleed + the mana on target jump is always good and wall of zombies has that same feel. pesky fallen maniacs are stopped by wall of zombies btw









but since i dont run any damage buffs my kill speed isnt the same on mp8. but if the other witch doctor takes the damage buffs and apply them for elites and keep dropping health globes this build would surely out dps any other build out there. and that is before blizz even buff those useless runes.

yes witch doctors are better at dealing with elites. but our problem is mana. simply put. we will out dps any other class if we have a constant stream of globes


----------



## chris164935

What rune do you guys normally use with Exploding Palm?
I was messing around with Wave of Light, but 75 spirit is just too expensive for me. I can't regenerate spirit fast enough. Although, I never tried Wave of Light with the Empowered Wave rune.

Anyway, do you guys play in a group often? What servers are you guys on? I am fairly effective with providing support in MP7.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> What rune do you guys normally use with Exploding Palm?
> I was messing around with Wave of Light, but 75 spirit is just too expensive for me. I can't regenerate spirit fast enough. Although, I never tried Wave of Light with the Empowered Wave rune.
> 
> Anyway, do you guys play in a group often? What servers are you guys on? I am fairly effective with providing support in MP7.


For EP runes, I like the flesh is weak (group play) and Burning Essens. The nice thing about BE rune, is that if the mob dies from/while the damage from the dot produced by the explosion, they two will explode. I've had around 40 to 50 1 hit blows in act3 because of this.

As for groups, I actually triple box 3 monks (working on getting a stream up even though i'm not super uber elite) . Out side of the mantras I actually run 1 with cyclone, 1with EP: FW and the last with EP:BE and its quite entertaining to watch a bunch of demons die from the explosions from both EP's.


----------



## psyclum

personally i like flesh is weak. the whole point to EP is the detonation of the palm and nothing is more powerful then flesh is weak for detonation.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes witch doctors are better at dealing with elites. but our problem is mana. simply put. we will out dps any other class if we have a *constant stream of globes*


which is problematic at a high level, when stuff doesn't die that quickly


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> which is problematic at a high level, when stuff doesn't die that quickly


depends on what you are killing and if you are grouped. things die pretty quick when you are in a good group. the problematic packs are the one's that keep running away from you. chasing them down can cost alot of mana. this is where you look to the trinity group for implosion and perma freeze.


----------



## Zulli85

If anyone wants to take the OP over send me a pm. This game is too broken for me to care about keeping it up to date and to make new posts. Might play the DII ladder reset tbh.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> which is problematic at a high level, when stuff doesn't die that quickly


my oppinion on the subject of why its a problem is due to the HP scaling at higher mp's.

i mean 35 times the normal hp of an mp0 monster.. that does sound broken. + add the hp difference of a blue monster or even a yellow one.

add the extra hp affix just to piss us off and voila. this is mp10

not to forget the sometime spikey damage they do. this is all that mp10 is. a bunch of stupid monsters with no ai that do riddiculous damage and use stupid affix to kill you.

yes i hate dark berserkers and anything that has peaky damage curves with attacks they can spam every few seconds


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my oppinion on the subject of why its a problem is due to the HP scaling at higher mp's.
> 
> i mean 35 times the normal hp of an mp0 monster.. that does sound broken. + add the hp difference of a blue monster or even a yellow one.
> 
> add the extra hp affix just to piss us off and voila. this is mp10
> 
> not to forget the sometime spikey damage they do. this is all that mp10 is. a bunch of stupid monsters with no ai that do riddiculous damage and use stupid affix to kill you.
> 
> yes i hate dark berserkers and anything that has peaky damage curves with attacks they can spam every few seconds


The most annoying AI is the fact that you are playing a game where mobs are trying to kill you but they run away.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The most annoying AI is the fact that you are playing a game where mobs are trying to kill you but they run away.


couldnt agree more.annoying to the max


----------



## Xyrate

Well I want to begin by saying this thread has been very helpful. I am a monk player and after reading the most recent posts, it gives me a lot to think about. I am in the process of updating my skills based on Patch 1.08 and have a few questions (probably very newbish):


Exploding Palm (EP): I see a number of people mention the importance of this skill in running high MPs. How does it fair in things like MP5? I generally am running alone since the majority of my friends have quit and pubs can be a bit difficult since there seems to be a lack of synergy a lot of the time. Not to mention I am fairly low DPS (130k). Is EP effective for running low or should I be switching to something like Bells?
Mantra of Evasion (MoE) - Hard Target vs Mantra of Conviction (MoC) - OverAwe: I currently MoE to get my armor right above 6000 as I've read that your resistance to armor ration should be 1 to 10 (AR is currently at 680 with One with Everything). Should I be switching to MoC because I will be able to do more effective damage or is maintaining the higher damage more important in terms of being able to survive elite packs?
Serenity - I am noticing the more elite builds to not include Serenity, is that because the DPS of those monks (and/or the groups they run with) are high enough that the Elites do not last enough to merit it? My LS is at 5.7% but I still feel I use Serenity every now and then, should I maybe change it out for another skill offensive skill to assist in killing the Elite / pack quicker?
Spirit Regeneration - One of the biggest issues I have when running is not having sufficient spirit to spam Bells and/or EP. If I switch to a Skorn would I be able to generate faster since it is a 1H or should I be looking for new gear? (in terms of budget I have been stuck around 20m so great gear is hard to come by).
In terms of type of build, as I mentioned before, I tend to run alone (MP5) and am looking to make my runs more effective. I am trying to make it to P100 but am just trying to enjoy myself (i.e. not trying to run through each level stage as quickly as possible). Any feedback / information would be greatly appreciated!









My build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lemon-1708/hero/23674744


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Well I want to begin by saying this thread has been very helpful. I am a monk player and after reading the most recent posts, it gives me a lot to think about. I am in the process of updating my skills based on Patch 1.08 and have a few questions (probably very newbish):
> 
> 
> Exploding Palm (EP): I see a number of people mention the importance of this skill in running high MPs. How does it fair in things like MP5? I generally am running alone since the majority of my friends have quit and pubs can be a bit difficult since there seems to be a lack of synergy a lot of the time. Not to mention I am fairly low DPS (130k). Is EP effective for running low or should I be switching to something like Bells?
> Mantra of Evasion (MoE) - Hard Target vs Mantra of Conviction (MoC) - OverAwe: I currently MoE to get my armor right above 6000 as I've read that your resistance to armor ration should be 1 to 10 (AR is currently at 680 with One with Everything). Should I be switching to MoC because I will be able to do more effective damage or is maintaining the higher damage more important in terms of being able to survive elite packs?
> Serenity - I am noticing the more elite builds to not include Serenity, is that because the DPS of those monks (and/or the groups they run with) are high enough that the Elites do not last enough to merit it? My LS is at 5.7% but I still feel I use Serenity every now and then, should I maybe change it out for another skill offensive skill to assist in killing the Elite / pack quicker?
> Spirit Regeneration - One of the biggest issues I have when running is not having sufficient spirit to spam Bells and/or EP. If I switch to a Skorn would I be able to generate faster since it is a 1H or should I be looking for new gear? (in terms of budget I have been stuck around 20m so great gear is hard to come by).
> In terms of type of build, as I mentioned before, I tend to run alone (MP5) and am looking to make my runs more effective. I am trying to make it to P100 but am just trying to enjoy myself (i.e. not trying to run through each level stage as quickly as possible). Any feedback / information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lemon-1708/hero/23674744


EP is a great skill all around, low or high MP I urge you to pick it up and learn to master it.

MoC: OverAwe all the way, with your LS the increased damage should negate what ever you loose armor wise from not using MoE. Now on one of my monks I do run MOE w/ Backlash, but thats because its "Fire" oriented instead of just strait damage oriented.

Serenity- I like it, its more than just a oh **** button to heal up. I use the rune that does return damage on expiration mainly for Reflect Damage elietes, when it experies you can see a large chunk fall off. Besides that I run into Desecration w/ fire chains/molten like every other game at least twice. Having it allows me to stay in a single spot while getting cyclones off for EP explosion damage on said elites.

Spirit Generation can be an issue, but it easily solve able. I like fist weapons, one of my Favs is Fist of Az'Turrasq. It can get almost 3 spirit regen on it, then there is the Shenlong set or 3 piece innas. However, the Easiest way to negate spirit regen issues is to Run the Rune (each builder has one) that gives spirit on crit. I use crippling wave on all 3 monks, each has right at 42% to crit, the rune for CW gives 5 spirt per mob crit, so when I'm surrounded and using cyclone alot, I can go from empty to full in about 3 seconds no problem.

Here is the link to all 3 builds I use:

Main Monk: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WdVgSk!Uag!cbaZca
Healer Monk: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WdfgSQ!Ufg!bbZZcc
Fire Monk: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WdVgSh!Udg!bccZbc

For the Fire monk, I'll prob drop MoE for Retribution for the increased attack speed it gives, Allowing me to switch up one of its passives as well.

If I can ever get my hands on a Maximus I'll check out how viable a Fire/pet Build is


----------



## Seanage

For me, in higher MPs I've been using the FoT skill that grants 15 spirit on crit, this with huge pack (or big health) and cyclone is huge in my group build. This really allows me to spam Palm/Mantra all day.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Well I want to begin by saying this thread has been very helpful. I am a monk player and after reading the most recent posts, it gives me a lot to think about. I am in the process of updating my skills based on Patch 1.08 and have a few questions (probably very newbish):
> 
> 
> Exploding Palm (EP): I see a number of people mention the importance of this skill in running high MPs. How does it fair in things like MP5? I generally am running alone since the majority of my friends have quit and pubs can be a bit difficult since there seems to be a lack of synergy a lot of the time. Not to mention I am fairly low DPS (130k). Is EP effective for running low or should I be switching to something like Bells?
> Mantra of Evasion (MoE) - Hard Target vs Mantra of Conviction (MoC) - OverAwe: I currently MoE to get my armor right above 6000 as I've read that your resistance to armor ration should be 1 to 10 (AR is currently at 680 with One with Everything). Should I be switching to MoC because I will be able to do more effective damage or is maintaining the higher damage more important in terms of being able to survive elite packs?
> Serenity - I am noticing the more elite builds to not include Serenity, is that because the DPS of those monks (and/or the groups they run with) are high enough that the Elites do not last enough to merit it? My LS is at 5.7% but I still feel I use Serenity every now and then, should I maybe change it out for another skill offensive skill to assist in killing the Elite / pack quicker?
> Spirit Regeneration - One of the biggest issues I have when running is not having sufficient spirit to spam Bells and/or EP. If I switch to a Skorn would I be able to generate faster since it is a 1H or should I be looking for new gear? (in terms of budget I have been stuck around 20m so great gear is hard to come by).
> In terms of type of build, as I mentioned before, I tend to run alone (MP5) and am looking to make my runs more effective. I am trying to make it to P100 but am just trying to enjoy myself (i.e. not trying to run through each level stage as quickly as possible). Any feedback / information would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lemon-1708/hero/23674744


IMO EP is more of a high MP skill. at low MP, mobs don't have enough hp to justify the spirit use. much more efficient to just drop a bell on them. but if you are in a group, palm might be of some use, since all you have to do is light the palm and someone else can detonate it. that makes it more efficient in terms of spirit use.

i'm a believer in overawe. other mantra simply doesn't measure up.

i'm actually going away from serenity. it's a very nice "oh ****" button, when going up against frozen affix, but there's simply not enough skill slots to accommodate that skill. if you can justify it on your build, it's a nice ability. but, as you move up on MP, you will find it's difficult to find room for it.

spirit regen is and always will be a problem. you may want to do a search on the nirvana build. it helps ALOT once you master the technique.


----------



## Xyrate

Thank you everyone for the responses, they have been very helpful. I am going to try and experiment with a few new builds this evening! I do have one more newb question, when Psyclum says: "light the palm and someone else can detonate it", what does that mean? In reading the description of the Palm and my very minimum usage of it, I thought the monster would detonate if it died while bleeding. Also, if it does detonate, will it do any damage to you? (sorry if these are really newbish questions)

Also separately, if anyone is interested in doing some MP5 runs then let me know!


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Thank you everyone for the responses, they have been very helpful. I am going to try and experiment with a few new builds this evening! I do have one more newb question, when Psyclum says: "light the palm and someone else can detonate it", what does that mean? In reading the description of the Palm and my very minimum usage of it, I thought the monster would detonate if it died while bleeding. Also, if it does detonate, will it do any damage to you? (sorry if these are really newbish questions)
> 
> Also separately, if anyone is interested in doing some MP5 runs then let me know!


It only detonates upon the mobs death. No damage is done directly to you UNLESS the a mob that takes damage from the detonation happens to have reflect damage up in which that could result in very bad things (in some cases 1 shotting you) Use your best judgment as to if you should use palm on a mob when other mobs around it have (or can have) reflect damage.

My guess is Psyclum stated this because his focus is mostly to keep palms up on as many mobs as he can, letting other people do all the damage and therefore killing the mob which ultimately causes the explosion part of the palm to happen.


----------



## chris164935

Does anyone know if 2 Monks are both using Mantra of Conviction, does that stack? Or, is only one of the Monks' Mantra of Conviction used?


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> It only detonates upon the mobs death. No damage is done directly to you UNLESS the a mob that takes damage from the detonation happens to have reflect damage up in which that could result in very bad things (in some cases 1 shotting you) Use your best judgment as to if you should use palm on a mob when other mobs around it have (or can have) reflect damage.
> 
> My guess is Psyclum stated this because his focus is mostly to keep palms up on as many mobs as he can, letting other people do all the damage and therefore killing the mob which ultimately causes the explosion part of the palm to happen.


Thank you so much, that makes a lot of sense. I am going to try using the EP tonight to see how it fairs


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> when Psyclum says: "light the palm and someone else can detonate it", what does that mean? In reading the description of the Palm and my very minimum usage of it, I thought the monster would detonate if it died while bleeding. Also, if it does detonate, will it do any damage to you? (sorry if these are really newbish questions)


palm explodes upon death WHILE the DoT effect is on the mob. it does not have to die FROM the DOT itself, it just has to die while the DOT is still on the mob. so anyone (0dog, meteor, HotA, etc... for example) can detonate the palm as long as the DOT is still in effect. the key is to find the most effective mob to palm. never palm the yellow mob because that's the mob you are trying to kill with other palm explosions. try to palm multiple mobs with less hp so when they blow up, they take the yellow mob down with them







it's very easy to detonate trash mobs, and the explosion from the trash together with other AoE dmg being done (implosion for example) is good to take down elites. essentially you are doing indirect damage while leveraging the benefit of all the group buffs + implosion.


----------



## likethegun

Seemed fitting









As far as monk skills; IMO serenity is never needed anymore. It was before they buffed bells. My advice to for solo play. Get a good 2h and full inna set and use the build i have right now http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125

My dps is low right now because I have the soj and what not... but that build is by far the best for solo speed farm. For bells. ONLY rune you should ever use is empowering wave.

As far as exploding palms... I personally only use it in group play. Mainly because I can run TR bell spam build on mp8 very effectively, so that is much faster for me.

When you are playing with an intel class especially, then cyclone strike with implosion is almost a must for group efficiency. It lets wizzies freeze easier and WDs 0dog and/or bat stuff to death much faster if you can spam it.

When you break the 100k dps barrier, you should have enough LS to gen life without having to rely on serenity. Armor is really not too important for a monk as much as for barb. It's more about resists honestly. my armor is only 4200 and i run mp10 just fine. i have about 600 resist. Just have to toy around with your survivability. high vitality is important in this regard though. I have around 1k.

If you look at my profile, the only reason I have that skorn is because I found it. I wanted to gear my barb so i sold me echoing fury for a lot to buy barb gear. Ideally, you want a 2h with a lot higher dmg and at least 5.8 LS.

Also in regards to LS. You want to use sweeping wind with cyclones if you are using a dual wield. That is where the majority of your healing comes from is the cyclones.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as monk skills; IMO serenity is never needed anymore. It was before they buffed bells. My advice to for solo play. Get a good 2h and full inna set and use the build i have right now http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/LIKETHEGUN-1970/hero/4203125
> 
> My dps is low right now because I have the soj and what not... but that build is by far the best for solo speed farm. For bells. ONLY rune you should ever use is empowering wave.
> 
> As far as exploding palms... I personally only use it in group play. Mainly because I can run TR bell spam build on mp8 very effectively, so that is much faster for me.
> 
> When you are playing with an intel class especially, then cyclone strike with implosion is almost a must for group efficiency. It lets wizzies freeze easier and WDs 0dog and/or bat stuff to death much faster if you can spam it.
> 
> When you break the 100k dps barrier, you should have enough LS to gen life without having to rely on serenity. Armor is really not too important for a monk as much as for barb. It's more about resists honestly. my armor is only 4200 and i run mp10 just fine. i have about 600 resist. Just have to toy around with your survivability. high vitality is important in this regard though. I have around 1k.
> 
> If you look at my profile, the only reason I have that skorn is because I found it. I wanted to gear my barb so i sold me echoing fury for a lot to buy barb gear. Ideally, you want a 2h with a lot higher dmg and at least 5.8 LS.
> 
> Also in regards to LS. You want to use sweeping wind with cyclones if you are using a dual wield. That is where the majority of your healing comes from is the cyclones.


He should have been fired, not reassigned.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Does anyone know if 2 Monks are both using Mantra of Conviction, does that stack? Or, is only one of the Monks' Mantra of Conviction used?


Only one of each mantra can apply at a time.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> When you are playing with an intel class especially, then cyclone strike with implosion is almost a must for group efficiency. It lets wizzies freeze easier and WDs 0dog and/or bat stuff to death much faster if you can spam it.
> 
> When you break the 100k dps barrier, you should have enough LS to gen life without having to rely on serenity. Armor is really not too important for a monk as much as for barb. It's more about resists honestly. my armor is only 4200 and i run mp10 just fine. i have about 600 resist. Just have to toy around with your survivability. high vitality is important in this regard though. I have around 1k.
> 
> If you look at my profile, the only reason I have that skorn is because I found it. I wanted to gear my barb so i sold me echoing fury for a lot to buy barb gear. Ideally, you want a 2h with a lot higher dmg and at least 5.8 LS.
> 
> Also in regards to LS. You want to use sweeping wind with cyclones if you are using a dual wield. That is where the majority of your healing comes from is the cyclones.


i've actually seen an effective implosion/palm build using http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/sledge-fist and life on hit while wearing a shield. makes me wonder what it would be like to dual wield sledge fist and azurwarth







granted your paper DPS would be absolute crap







but if you are only aiming for support role with palm, it's still an extremely dangerous build if you have a few high dps friends to run with







you can pretty much lock everything down just by using implosion and light a few palms for your friends to detonate


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i've actually seen an effective implosion/palm build using http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/sledge-fist and life on hit while wearing a shield. makes me wonder what it would be like to dual wield sledge fist and azurwarth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted your paper DPS would be absolute crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you are only aiming for support role with palm, it's still an extremely dangerous build if you have a few high dps friends to run with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can pretty much lock everything down just by using implosion and light a few palms for your friends to detonate


Yeah. A lot of guys use the sledge fist. That's why they sell so good. It's complete crap tho IMHO. I mean, it makes playing monk so... not fun... in any way shape or form lol. You basically just follow the leader and then supoprt the cause. Granted, as you say, its effective... but then you have to go through the hassle of changing skills/gear everytime you want to run solo.

Not to mention, when itemization patch hits... you will be able to find a real sledge fist that's viable for dps as well as stun. I think I mentioned it before... but I used to use sledge fist. Mainly for ubers... but it was lame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Only one of each mantra can apply at a time.


Also in case any one wonders... guiding light doesn't stack either. So if you join a multiple monk run... make sure at least one of them runs the passive. You can't beat 20% extra dmg... it's too good to pass up.


----------



## Fr0sty

my best find so far..

all its missing is lifesteal and a bit more on the max damage modifier


----------



## JadedFloridian

What's up guys, it's been a while since I've posted. I hit Paragon 100 with my DH a couple months ago but never bothered to post the screenshot. A while passed and I wasn't playing much so I sold most of my gear and cashed out, then bought cheap replacement gear. I'm still able to do MP6 so it's working out pretty well for me.

I picked up my hardcore barbarian again and I'm up to level 54 as of now. I found a legendary body armor (Chaingmail) with near perfect rolls, which just sold for 6 mil before taxes.







Now I'm looking forward to gearing up at 60, and probably changing around my skills somewhat (I'm going HOTA Barb). Had one big scary lag spike last night and I freaked out, but I came to about 15 seconds later with half health so I was able to recover. Really hoping that if I die, it's to a monster and not latency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my best find so far..
> 
> all its missing is lifesteal and a bit more on the max damage modifier


Wow, super nice find!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> What's up guys, it's been a while since I've posted. I hit Paragon 100 with my DH a couple months ago but never bothered to post the screenshot. A while passed and I wasn't playing much so I sold most of my gear and cashed out, then bought cheap replacement gear. I'm still able to do MP6 so it's working out pretty well for me.
> 
> I picked up my hardcore barbarian again and I'm up to level 54 as of now. I found a legendary body armor (Chaingmail) with near perfect rolls, which just sold for 6 mil before taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to gearing up at 60, and probably changing around my skills somewhat (I'm going HOTA Barb). Had one big scary lag spike last night and I freaked out, but I came to about 15 seconds later with half health so I was able to recover. Really hoping that if I die, it's to a monster and not latency.
> Wow, super nice find!


good luck. lost a paragon10 monk and paragon 7 barb to latency







also... a lvl 43 wizard or something like that. all to lag and none to my own stupidity.


----------



## DoomDash

Finally installing this game on my new computer.


----------



## Ribozyme

So I stopped playing in July but am looking to get back into it with a hardcore character for some fun. Anyone playing hardcore here? I just started a hardcore wizard, feel free to join me on my journey. Teslan#2757 in europe.


----------



## Ribozyme

And I am already dead







Forgot that esc while public doesn't pause the game. Well I had fun for 37 minutes.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> And I am already dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot that esc while public doesn't pause the game. Well I had fun for 37 minutes.


LOL. Nice! I just got back into this game after leaving it back in November. The new multiplayer improvements have really improved the state of the game, I think.

Anyway, found an upgrade for my new Arcane Monk build the other day. I had been looking for some shoulders on the AH for a week or so now, but couldn't get any that I could afford. I guess RNG took some pity on me, and gave me this:


----------



## Masta Squidge

I got bored last night.






The banter of the two on TS with me lines up oddly perfectly for the first 45 seconds. They are playing Magic online or something though.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> LOL. Nice! I just got back into this game after leaving it back in November. The new multiplayer improvements have really improved the state of the game, I think.
> 
> Anyway, found an upgrade for my new Arcane Monk build the other day. I had been looking for some shoulders on the AH for a week or so now, but couldn't get any that I could afford. I guess RNG took some pity on me, and gave me this:


They have added account bound craftable items since you last played.

You should be able to craft some nice shoulders with minimal effort and crafted shoulders are best and slot. IMO they are the easiest slot to roll good stats on.


----------



## Loyrl

Was bored and was playing my HC 54 DH, my only HC char currently. In A2 Hell didn't get far, my damage sucks so the progress was slow.

I have some OLD decent items from before all the patches from my last DH for when I hit 60 so that should be able to start inferno. Was able to get to A2 inferno before the inferno patch on my last DH, so I shouldn't be too bad when I get there. I opened up my game for an hour to the public and no one joined =(. I am pretty poor atm because I died on my WD after I spent a few million to inferno Belial.

Loyr#1904 - I also have a 60 (19) SC Wizard.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I am trying to get back into this game. it seems to me the weapon rolls are even worse than before, where I used to get damage stats that were just a bit too low to sell (7-9 hundred 1h, 8-10 hundred 2h) they are now really abysmal (now 4-5 hundred 1h, 5-7 hundred 2h). Anyways, I have some characters who can probably do up to mp8, so if anyone wants to do some runs with me (preferably with VOIP) go on and add me.

anyways, any WDs having luck with Firebats? I keep seeing how bats are so much better now, but I just can't seem to see where it would be worth it to trade off bears... on paper it looks good, but ingame they are still pretty lackluster IMO.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I am trying to get back into this game. it seems to me the weapon rolls are even worse than before, where I used to get damage stats that were just a bit too low to sell (7-9 hundred 1h, 8-10 hundred 2h) they are now really abysmal (now 4-5 hundred 1h, 5-7 hundred 2h). Anyways, I have some characters who can probably do up to mp8, so if anyone wants to do some runs with me (preferably with VOIP) go on and add me.
> 
> anyways, any WDs having luck with Firebats? I keep seeing how bats are so much better now, but I just can't seem to see where it would be worth it to trade off bears... on paper it looks good, but ingame they are still pretty lackluster IMO.


whats your resist and armor unbuffed and whats your mana regen without any mana passives?

on my end,the bat build works flawlessly since i went tanky with loads of mana regen

btw im running 430k dps full buffed on elite fights. with 33% elite damage buff


----------



## -SE7EN-

depends on the build,
on my bears I have 112k unbuffed, 35.8k hp, 3606armor + 691 AR. 1348 mana with 99.44 mps unbuffed. my bears usually hit for between 200-500k per enemy 'tick'
i think my skorn/pet is ~165k unbuffed with an extra 7300 hp.
my spirit barrage is somewhere between those 2, but with LS.

what mp are you able to solo (efficient) farm? with my first, i can do mp4 with infinite bears, 5+ I have to be a bit more cautious with my mana usage.
I can do 7-8 with my pets, but it isn't fast and it isn't easy, especially in wide-open like a2 or the fields.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> depends on the build,
> on my bears I have 112k unbuffed, 35.8k hp, 3606armor + 691 AR. 1348 mana with 99.44 mps unbuffed. my bears usually hit for between 200-500k per enemy 'tick'
> i think my skorn/pet is ~165k unbuffed with an extra 7300 hp.
> my spirit barrage is somewhere between those 2, but with LS.
> 
> what mp are you able to solo (efficient) farm? with my first, i can do mp4 with infinite bears, 5+ I have to be a bit more cautious with my mana usage.
> I can do 7-8 with my pets, but it isn't fast and it isn't easy, especially in wide-open like a2 or the fields.


with bats i rape mp8/9 mp10 is very doable solo. but if i play with a overawe cyclone strike palm monk we just rape mp10

lifesteal is a must on any sort of build as a witch doctor


----------



## -SE7EN-

can you link me your profile?


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758


----------



## -SE7EN-

very nice indeed! how do you keep mana though? I tried a similar build this morning, on a low mp level and kept running out. I do see that you have more items with mana regen, but I have a larger pool. I think the mana pool size determines base regen, is this correct?
we have moderately similar gear, with you having more life and dps than I do, which is why I am curious, as I cannot get the build to work for even low MPs. I just kept think the whole time 'I could kill this stuff so much quicker with bears' which I can, at the MPs I can do, but I don't think the bear build is flexible enough to allow me the dps to go to higher levels (without spending a billion gold) and the spirit barrage build just doesn't quite cut it, since AOE is a lot better for trash mobs. Definitely interested in getting bats to work for me

nice to have another WD to talk gear with







most everyone else seems to want to play boring melee class (yuck lol)


----------



## Fr0sty

pool size only affects regen if you are using spiritual attunement.

but for me blood ritual's casting cost reduction was all that was needed on top of the mana heavy gears.

maybe your regen is only high because you are using spiritual attunement. and since you have 2 more attack speed items than me it still drains your mana quicker than it should.

+ the fact that you arent running blood ritual doesnt help. but to conteract the cost reduction of blood ritual you could always shop for a firebat reduction soj with high enough elite dmg .

btw how much gold do you have at the moment?


----------



## -SE7EN-

agreed, I have been looking for crit on gloves instead of atk spd. the pox one's are too expensive tho









got ~2m


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyways, any WDs having luck with Firebats? I keep seeing how bats are so much better now, but I just can't seem to see where it would be worth it to trade off bears... on paper it looks good, but ingame they are still pretty lackluster IMO.


it depends on how you build it. i linked a vid before showcasing the bats as a hybrid build within 0dog. of course it's not a typical 0dog build. its primary focus is on crit/crit dmg/int rather then speed. however if fancy yourself a skilled player, it's actually a very powerful build. it counters the primary weakness of the bat build (mobility) with 0dog so no matter what the situation, you are pumping out AoE dmg. if you have an implosion monk and an orange bubble wiz grouped with your, the power of the build pretty much triples.

here's the vid if you are interested.





this vid is just to show it's doable solo. the build is really designed to work in a trinity group.

essentially you use dogs to build up gruesome feast and health globes to feed the big yellow numbers the bats can push out. if you have to move, that's fine. you still have dogs to fall back onto. but if you are inside a pack of imploded frost nova'ed mobs, bats will give you bigger yellow numbers. in a trinity group. the bats can spam 6mil+ dmg crits and at that point you are at the mercy of your monk as to how many mobs he can implode







.


----------



## -SE7EN-

how do you think a LS skorn would do with a bats (non-0dog) build?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how do you think a LS skorn would do with a bats (non-0dog) build?


skorns are terrible for witch doctors.

the only reason one would go that route is only because they dont want the trouble of having to itemize for more mana regen


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> skorns are terrible for witch doctors.
> 
> the only reason one would go that route is only because they dont want the trouble of having to itemize for more mana regen


not too sure about that. skorn hits HARD and like bears, bats like hard hitting weapons







with the proper crit build. skorn can very satisfying for a bat build


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not too sure about that. skorn hits HARD and like bears, bats like hard hitting weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the proper crit build. skorn can very satisfying for a bat build


skorns dont hit that hard. 1hand +offhand hits just as hard as a skorn but you can get more mana regen. and more main stat too if you are lucky

only drawback is 3% lifesteal cap on 1handers...


----------



## Emitz989

Hi Guys,

If any of you watch streams, come check me out on the w/end. I stream EU with a pretty top barb - I hover around #17 - #23 in EU DPS & Hero score.

In game I have 508k unbuffed (with passives)

Let me know your from OCN and I'll give you a shout out for sure














See ya!


----------



## -SE7EN-

I think I may grab a Skorn for a cheap starter then, as it will be a lot cheaper to grab one of those than a decent damage 1hander with LS crit + sock. after I get a +cdmg to replace my +atkspd gloves that is.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> skorns dont hit that hard. 1hand +offhand hits just as hard as a skorn but you can get more mana regen. and more main stat too if you are lucky
> 
> only drawback is 3% lifesteal cap on 1handers...


well, the way i see it, it's "cheaper" to get a decent skorn then a respectable main hand + mojo. especially if you are going with the crit route. as you mentioned, that extra 3% life steal does come in handy considering the primary downfall of the bat build is mobility. once you spooled up your bats, it cost ALOT(both in mana and DPS) if you have to move. so that extra 3% life steal may allow you to stand in that additional layer of green puddle that much longer. maybe long enough for you to get a few more 6mil crits to finish off the pack


----------



## -SE7EN-

anybody wanna do some runs with me sometime?

also, what gear should i look for going towards one of the current monk builds?


----------



## DoomDash

Got a upgrade, which at my gear level is very hard so I'm happy. Still no trifecta though.


----------



## Fr0sty

d3 on ps3 and xbox 360 comes out on september 3

maybe the itemization patch will be on release of the console version.. who knows

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/10082119/


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> d3 on ps3 and xbox 360 comes out on september 3
> 
> maybe the itemization patch will be on release of the console version.. who knows
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/10082119/


even though I am not usually into the conspiracy theories for D3... everytime I see the console version, I just cannot seem to get past the fact that the PC gamers were given the exact number of buttons as you would be able to use on a console (6 + 1potion + 1assumed for hold position, maybe inventory but I'd put that as 'select' personally). ugh.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> even though I am not usually into the conspiracy theories for D3... everytime I see the console version, I just cannot seem to get past the fact that the PC gamers were given the exact number of buttons as you would be able to use on a console (6 + 1potion + 1assumed for hold position, maybe inventory but I'd put that as 'select' personally). ugh.


It was announced before D3 even released that it was intended to be ported to consoles.

No conspiracy whatsoever, we have know this was going to happen for years.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> It was announced before D3 even released that it was intended to be ported to consoles.
> 
> No conspiracy whatsoever, we have know this was going to happen for years.


I meant that they act like features weren't designed around the fact that the game would also be on consoles. A lot of the design/gameplay issues can be summed up to laziness or being rushed, but the hotkey amount has always nagged me that it was specifically because it would be on a console.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I meant that they act like features weren't designed around the fact that the game would also be on consoles. A lot of the design/gameplay issues can be summed up to laziness or being rushed, but the hotkey amount has always nagged me that it was specifically because it would be on a console.


I see what you are saying but I think the limits are there so you have to consider trade offs in builds. Otherwise a barb could run all their shouts or a monk all their mantras making the game even easier than it already is.

I would like to use my controller on my PC to play D3, but I guess that could get messy if your are trying to target a specific mob in a pack unless they implement a lock on feature.


----------



## likethegun

Think about the original though... was made for PS1... The game has always been, in a sense, "easy" as far as input buttons and what not... diablo and diablo 2 just gave you more "build" options via skills and what not instead of a set number. I actually am excited to play D3 on xbox 360. I didn't want it for ps2. With all my knowledge and experience on the PC version. Knowing optimum builds and fastest ways to level etc... I think we could all make some money on the console versions.


----------



## -SE7EN-

deleted


----------



## Masta Squidge

"Hold on I'm coming so I can die real quick!"


----------



## Seanage

good clip. lol


----------



## Masta Squidge

God every time i watch that I die laughing.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> "Hold on I'm coming so I can die real quick!"


Video wont load for me


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Video wont load for me


maybe you are blocking the site?

or flash content or something of the sort


----------



## likethegun

So I was bored at work and decided to look more into the console version. I found this:
Quote:


> Vaeflare (Community Manager)
> 
> *The console version of Diablo III will not include a gold or Real-Money Auction House, but players will still be able to exchange items with others during play.
> 
> If you're interested in finding out more, we suggest checking out some of the interviews we hosted at PAX East. You can find links to many of them in our PAX East recap blog.*


This kind of pisses me off. I mean, it's good for the folks who have never played before and are getting into D3 for the first time... But, it completely negates the purpose for us seasoned veterans to pick up the console version... Even in D2 it was extremely annoying to have to hunt down people to find the items you need, and use 3rd party sites to negotiate and trade, then wait for them and create games to join/trade etc etc... too time consuming when you should be farming.

I know many won't agree with me here... but to have to start from square one, and have no easy means to negotiate trades, just seems extremely annoying to me. I mean, how much time does it take to throw out something you want on your friends list or what not... having to type it out and even then it will only be broadcast or visible to your friends via your gtag homepage or what not... and if there is some sort of popular 3rd party console trading d3 site that players go through... then why wouldn't you just play PC version?! Lol... I'm dissapointed.

Oh well though, saved me 60$ and I can just continue to play PC version and hope for better patches and the expansion.









I should note that my point of view is entirely based on the fact that AH has existed in the beginning and my efficiency and gameplay has become accustomed to it. Not to mention, stats and skills have NO impact on a build what so ever. The game is 99% gear based... therefore having to TRADE in a game that only allows 4 players at a time and has crappy chat is extremely annoying and time consuming.


----------



## Crazy9000

People will use JSP to trade, just like d2 players and evidently a lot of d3 players do already.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> :snip: console version has no auction house


why would one want to game on a console when one already has it for PC?


----------



## CRosko42

In all honesty not having an AH is a plus for me. I've played for a long time on my Wiz and found/sold/bought thousands of items, but going back to D2 style would be more fun (at least for me).

If I could play on pc with a ladder that reset regularly and with no AH I would gladly re install this game.


----------



## Fr0sty

i predict that there wont be a need for an ah once itemization patch comes,and d3 console version allready has said patch included from the get go. at least i presume that's why they didnt include an ah


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> why would one want to game on a console when one already has it for PC?


Basically because it would be like EVERYONE starting from square one. Only we would have the knowledge of best builds, best places to farm, how to power lvl etc... so you would be ahead of the pack.

I agree that it will be more fun without AH and if i didn't have so many hours and gold tied up in PC version then I would like it as well. I was just hoping to get ahead as is almost always impossible to do on PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> People will use JSP to trade, just like d2 players and evidently a lot of d3 players do already.


That was my point. If i'm going to use a 3rd party site to trade/sell etc... then why wouldn't I just open a new window and play the game on my pc? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> In all honesty not having an AH is a plus for me. I've played for a long time on my Wiz and found/sold/bought thousands of items, but going back to D2 style would be more fun (at least for me).
> 
> If I could play on pc with a ladder that reset regularly and with no AH I would gladly re install this game.


Yeah thats where I was saying I know a lot of people wont agree with me. It's a good thing to bring players back to the game, and then when they see all the improvements, they may pick up the PC version again... But for me getting console version was soley about getting ahead of everyone else quick and making money and tons of gold on it. Since that won't matter now, there is no point. Take too long to negotiate trades via 3rd party website just to have to hop on a console to friend request>join party>create game>trade>leave game>delete from friend list... rinse repeat for every single transaction you do.

PC just much more efficient. Specially when I already have high lvld characters... multiple 150-200k dps characters that can run higher mps... etc... Basically i'd be stupid to hop on console version when I could just devote that time to PC version because the SAME itemization and updates will be out on PC eventually too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Basically because it would be like EVERYONE starting from square one. Only we would have the knowledge of best builds, best places to farm, how to power lvl etc... so you would be ahead of the pack.


That is why ladder resets are such a great thing. I think D3 would be much better if it had them.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That is why ladder resets are such a great thing. I think D3 would be much better if it had them.


Well I definitely agree with ladders. It just makes too much sense. Instead of the legacy-type ladders though where characters can't use older items from different patch periods, or toons were deleted in general... I think they should do it path of exile style. If diablo 3 had leagues and races and that sort of thing... the game would be EPIC as is IMHO. Have different leagues like "no AH, self found only" sort of thing and what not.

My whole thing regarding consoles was simply because we knew the game was being released on console, and blizzard had made no mention of ladders or any sort of reset so to speak.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Well I definitely agree with ladders. It just makes too much sense. Instead of the legacy-type ladders though where characters can't use older items from different patch periods, or toons were deleted in general... I think they should do it path of exile style. If diablo 3 had leagues and races and that sort of thing... the game would be EPIC as is IMHO. Have different leagues like "no AH, self found only" sort of thing and what not.
> 
> My whole thing regarding consoles was simply because we knew the game was being released on console, and blizzard had made no mention of ladders or any sort of reset so to speak.


You can use old patch items in d2 non-ladder chars. The items just stop dropping, so become incredibly valuable if the patch nerfed the items stats.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can use old patch items in d2 non-ladder chars. The items just stop dropping, so become incredibly valuable if the patch nerfed the items stats.


Right.I was referring more to the AH but I guess the problem wouldn't even have to exist in D3 because of AH. Seperate AH for seperate ladders sort of thing


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That is why ladder resets are such a great thing. I think D3 would be much better if it had them.


so having a toon wipe each month is good?

thats like the racing scene in poe.but for everything that isnt racing.

if they were to do monthly races for the sake of creating small challenges then id say why not. but not a total wipeout of a whole economy. since d3's economy is tied down to the ah and will still be for a while or even tied down to trading.Let's be real here,we all want the best builds with highest hero score possible. high vit,resist,armor and dps of course. but with a ladder resset we might lose legacy items that might be either best in slot for some builds or a possible path into making a build just a bit better.

so this is why i dont support ladder reset unless they follow a poe race/event formula of sort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can use old patch items in d2 non-ladder chars. The items just stop dropping, so become incredibly valuable if the patch nerfed the items stats.


wouldnt that cause a problem of spliting people into many different part of the game.

less people farming ladder hc or non ladder hc etc...

means less loot to be traded. means higher prices in trade forums or whatnot

again,we all want the best loot in the most efficient manner to enjoy slaying mobs with friends.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so having a toon wipe each month is good?
> 
> thats like the racing scene in poe.but for everything that isnt racing.
> 
> if they were to do monthly races for the sake of creating small challenges then id say why not. but not a total wipeout of a whole economy. since d3's economy is tied down to the ah and will still be for a while or even tied down to trading.Let's be real here,we all want the best builds with highest hero score possible. high vit,resist,armor and dps of course. but with a ladder resset we might lose legacy items that might be either best in slot for some builds or a possible path into making a build just a bit better.
> 
> so this is why i dont support ladder reset unless they follow a poe race/event formula of sort
> wouldnt that cause a problem of spliting people into many different part of the game.
> 
> less people farming ladder hc or non ladder hc etc...
> 
> means less loot to be traded. means higher prices in trade forums or whatnot
> 
> again,we all want the best loot in the most efficient manner to enjoy slaying mobs with friends.


You don't reset every month. You reset whenever the gear gets saturated, making it hard for new players to advance since everyone only wants the best of the best of the best gear.


----------



## -SE7EN-

my favorite part is where the console players get items that the PC CE buyer's don't... the preorders get the Infernal Helm, and all PS3 players get 5 exclusive items. I understand the 2 that are Sony-related items, but the other 3 'Leoric's Gauntlets', 'Leah's Ring', and the 'Crimson Angelic Wings' should be given to PC CE owners too. Especially the Crimson Angelic Wings, I want those lol.

edit: just seen this. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9245595406 topic for DH mp10. also second post has some interesting combos:
"In this new setup. It is the monk who holds the sever (boosting Exploding Palm's on kill damage). Exploding palm is cast on the mob everyone is focus firing. Marked for Death is cast on the mob that will be killed by the resulting Exploding Palm AOE."

"Basically, on kill Sever does massive amounts of damage (it's a multiplication of the damage dealt on kill), with Marked for Death's Grim Reaper, 12% of that damage is dealt as an AOE to surrounding mobs.
With Flag Running, if the Barb and the DH are both in sync they can deal massive amounts of damage."


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You don't reset every month. You reset whenever the gear gets saturated, making it hard for new players to advance since everyone only wants the best of the best of the best gear.


but still. i really dont get the value of reseting things every so often


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but still. i really dont get the value of reseting things every so often


Dupped items, item saturation, gold inflation to name a few. Hell, that's one reason why I'm playing hardcore is cause its just not as far along in the market due to the death penalty as well as it is less played.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> Dupped items, item saturation, gold inflation to name a few. Hell, that's one reason why I'm playing hardcore is cause its just not as far along in the market due to the death penalty as well as it is less played.


duped items are blizzards terrible decision making. coupled with bad coding at work.

without an auction house they would have removed the dupes from the game ages ago.

gold inflation? its a game. not nasdaq,item saturation only happens since there is an ah and people want to proffit. otherwise most of the junk on ah wouldnt be more than just a few essences in one's stash or possibly even recycled as a crafted item


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> duped items are blizzards terrible decision making. coupled with bad coding at work.
> 
> without an auction house they would have removed the dupes from the game ages ago.
> 
> gold inflation? its a game. not nasdaq,item saturation only happens since there is an ah and people want to proffit. otherwise most of the junk on ah wouldnt be more than just a few essences in one's stash or possibly even recycled as a crafted item


they didn't have an AH in diablo 2.. yet duping was still an issue.. riddle me that.

Yes gold inflation. If you played when the game first came out you could actually collect the gold within a reasonable amount of time, or sell only a few things to be able to acquire an item.. now its millions upon millions for a similar upgrade. The gap between okay items and good/great items are astronomical. I'm not talking inflation in terms of real currency to in-game currency.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> they didn't have an AH in diablo 2.. yet duping was still an issue.. riddle me that.
> 
> Yes gold inflation. If you played when the game first came out you could actually collect the gold within a reasonable amount of time, or sell only a few things to be able to acquire an item.. now its millions upon millions for a similar upgrade. The gap between okay items and good/great items are astronomical. I'm not talking inflation in terms of real currency to in-game currency.


But you have to remember also that before all the patches, good gear was still crazy expensive which made inferno acts 2-4 nearly impossible for casual players. Now, gear to run even mp5-8 is easily aquired and only the uber gear needed to speed farm mp8-10 is crazy inflated. So really, I don't see a problem in terms of that...


----------



## Seanage

I guess perhaps I'm complaining from a very end game POV. I've basically been stuck with the gear I have since I quit at P98 like 6 months ago. Yea I do have crafted items on my toon and crafted items didn't come out 6 months ago... however they were side grades and just wanted to sell them off while the sellable items had value left. Now, I basically need 2b+ per upgrade to get anywhere.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> I guess perhaps I'm complaining from a very end game POV. I've basically been stuck with the gear I have since I quit at P98 like 6 months ago. Yea I do have crafted items on my toon and crafted items didn't come out 6 months ago... however they were side grades and just wanted to sell them off while the sellable items had value left. Now, I basically need 2b+ per upgrade to get anywhere.


Sounds about right to me... I mean, your paragon 100... that means you win. Aside from making real money off the game and being highest dps or something... which, if end end game gear was easier to get like your wanting or whatever, then what would be the point? No end game paragon 100 player would be any better than another because all the best of the best gear would be easily aquired.

As it stands now, a normal person never playing d3 before can pick up the game, hit lvl 60, farm farm farm for not nearly as long as any of us have, and when they make 1-5 million gold from farming can buy gear good enough to survive like mp8... seems pretty legit to me. It took me over 300 hrs to get good enough gear to be able to run old inferno haha.


----------



## Zulli85

Started playing DIII again with a few friends. Playing hardcore MP10 with a rule not to use the auction houses. Currently in A2 normal.

Sup???


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85*
> 
> Started playing DIII again with a few friends. Playing hardcore MP10 with a rule not to use the auction houses. Currently in A2 normal.
> 
> Sup???


umm... so you just farm each difficulty until you can progress on HC? Doesn't sound too thrilling sorry homie lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> umm... so you just farm each difficulty until you can progress on HC? Doesn't sound too thrilling sorry homie lol.


The whole game is endless farming anyways, I don't see anything wrong with it







.


----------



## -SE7EN-

decided to give the monk a try tonight. not as dull as I had imagined (as melee classes usually are to me) and more fun than a spin-to-win barb. still not as fun as ranged, but I think I will start gearing him for relaxing runs. He is pretty terrible ATM, I mostly just gave him my DH's gear with a few addons, so he is ~26k life +350 resists and only 60k dps.
anyone with tips for group builds?
I am currently switching between the bells and exploding palm... cant decide which I like better.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> decided to give the monk a try tonight. not as dull as I had imagined (as melee classes usually are to me) and more fun than a spin-to-win barb. still not as fun as ranged, but I think I will start gearing him for relaxing runs. He is pretty terrible ATM, I mostly just gave him my DH's gear with a few addons, so he is ~26k life +350 resists and only 60k dps.
> anyone with tips for group builds?
> I am currently switching between the bells and exploding palm... cant decide which I like better.


For solo play I run bell-burst. You can unload all your spirit in the blink of an eye with bells. I think it does much more damage in a shorter amount of time than exploding palm. You just have to get used to pinning a mob against the environment to prevent the bells from knocking them back.

I will say that mixing things up with a Sever equipped and exploding palm is fun. Seeing 100M+ dmg overkills that in turn explode the enemies around the kill for 5 - 10M is hilarious. With a DH's marked for death on a target these numbers are even more extreme.

For group play, people like you best when you are support damage, using your vortex or whatever its called to suck the enemies in for easy AoE.

On a side note. I crafted 200 bracers last night, and not once even rolled a trifecta. Soooo depressing.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That is why ladder resets are such a great thing. I think D3 would be much better if it had them.


Disagree. It gives people no choice but to play ladder, with the D2 setup that is.

Ladder offers better gear, so therefore the only reasonable choice is to play ladder. Only to have your work taken away from you as they go non-ladder at a reset.

You can argue that you just keep playing those characters non-ladder, except now you are just taking away the ability to get the NEW ladder gear that you don't have access to. It is the illusion of choice, not an actual choice.

The only way this would work would be to have zero difference between ladder and non-ladder, in which case almost nobody would bother with ladder. There needs to be some incentive there that doesn't give anyone an advantage over a non-ladder character. Even so, the non-ladder economy would still be utterly ruined.
The D2 system is flawed. There needs to be some alternate means to reset the economy, and the D2 solution is not it.

What MIGHT work, would be a ladder with a better chance to drop items with perfect rolls, better itemization (perhaps ladder items can be set to never roll more than one main stat? Allow multiple rolls, but if the first roll is dex, then the second must be limited to dex as well, for example) but no gear AH whatsoever. Restrict the AH to gems, crafting goods, and patterns only. That would bring old fashioned trading back.This would give people a reason to play ladder (better chance of non-suck gear), a more stable economy, and when the ladder resets it would help bring down the obscenely unreasonable prices of the high end items for the non-ladder people. I believe this is a way to encourage ladder use without making it so non-ladder people simply cannot obtain the best gear until a reset happens.

I can see high end gear costing maybe 10s of millions. Hell, even 100m. But multiple billions? That is literally impossible to acquire unless you get a perfect roll drop, or spend a bunch of money on the RMAH. As it stands now, D3 is effectively pay to win (yes you can do MP10 with less than the best possible gear, I know that), and I think the solution outlined above for a ladder would help.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> umm... so you just farm each difficulty until you can progress on HC? Doesn't sound too thrilling sorry homie lol.


If you don't use the AH, you are constantly finding upgrades. It actually makes the game much more enjoyable.

You seem to forget that the whole game is endless farming anyways. At least when you avoid the AH, your odds of the game rolling an item with "Satisfction" as a stat are much higher. Yes, your character isn't godly, and wont be for a long time, but at least you get to enjoy the thrill of finding a legit upgrade.

It does however make crafting almost impossible, the prices of crafting without finding and selling high end gear, or flat out buying gold, are extremely prohbitive. This is one case where the AH affecting things in game is a serious problem. Blizzard balances item drops and gold costs around the fact that the AH exists (not based on how many items are on the ah, like some people think). They simply include all means of acquisition in their calculations.

Doing that absolutely SCREWS people who like to play self-found.

I would argue that playing self-found, while still using the AH to sell items (and only sell, no buying), could negate this problem significantly enough to consider it acceptable.

I think we need to come up with a rule set for self-found players.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> umm... so you just farm each difficulty until you can progress on HC? Doesn't sound too thrilling sorry homie lol.


??? How is that any different from softcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The whole game is endless farming anyways, I don't see anything wrong with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .












Also FYI if there were ladder resets in DIII the game would be really fun and popular again.


----------



## Fr0sty

ladder resets are a terrible idea.

lets leave it at that


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ladder resets are a terrible idea.
> 
> lets leave it at that


With the way D2 does it? Yes.

I suggest something like this, to quote myself:
Quote:


> What MIGHT work, would be a ladder with a better chance to drop items with perfect rolls, better itemization (perhaps ladder items can be set to never roll more than one main stat? Allow multiple rolls, but if the first roll is dex, then the second must be limited to dex as well, for example) but no gear AH whatsoever. Restrict the AH to gems, crafting goods, and patterns only. That would bring old fashioned trading back.This would give people a reason to play ladder (better chance of non-suck gear), a more stable economy, and when the ladder resets it would help bring down the obscenely unreasonable prices of the high end items for the non-ladder people. I believe this is a way to encourage ladder use without making it so non-ladder people simply cannot obtain the best gear until a reset happens.


This would give non-ladder players no disadvantage from ladder players, and it might actually help to reduce the absurd prices of the good gear on the non-ladder AH.


----------



## Fr0sty

the only way a ladder would be ok,would be for some poe race type of events.

otherwise there is no point in even having a system of the sort


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the only way a ladder would be ok,would be for some poe race type of events.
> 
> otherwise there is no point in even having a system of the sort


The point is everyone starts over again, and it's fun.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The point is everyone starts over again, and it's fun.


fun for you.but not fun for others.i on the other hand appreciate keeping the items that i grinded for over the months or years that i'll enjoy the game


----------



## yahu

started HC on MP10 with a n00b buddy as well; also not using the AH, and we had fun. died a couple times due to lag and once from helping a low level for him after he had died (was trying to let him clear an area in the keep and didn't realize I was standing on a fire pit while watching his screen...). I must say that the drops we were getting weren't too bad - definitely better than some of the earlier patches.

Unfortunately he doesn't like the game as much as I do and got too frustrated when he died a few times, even though he was the one that wanted to play HC. I would just laugh it off and start over (lvl'ing low is so quick these days). We eventually started over on SC.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> fun for you.but not fun for others.i on the other hand appreciate keeping the items that i grinded for over the months or years that i'll enjoy the game


Then, in my system you continue to play non-ladder, and you don't see anything on ladder that you cannot obtain. Win-Win.

Don't rain on everyone else's parade because you don't want to play ladder.. just don't play it. Nobody is forcing you. Oh wait, with the system in D2 you were forced to. That is why I made the suggestions I did. A dollar says you didn't even read my suggestion, because if you did, you would realize that it would actually make non-ladder BETTER. It would improve the AH selection, bring prices down, and you would NOT be limited on your item selection.


----------



## cravinmild

Good to see this thread still going. I play the game several times a week and for the most part have enjoyed the tweaks and such the devs have done so far. I like a ladder idea and a fresh start again. I tried HC but when I saw my money from SC was accessable and there was a AH I was put off and just quit, no fun in that IMO

The hope of new legendary items is also a good move. The crap that drops for me is exactly that. I had five ceremonial daggers drop in a row, all crap 600dps with almost identical stats. Storm shield for 1100+ and crit chance....... I don't even use a shield. Items geared towards the character who had it drop for them is a very good step in the right direction.

Anyone looking for a D3 mate add me if you want but be sure to add that your an OCN member or I may not accept the friend request.

cravinmild#1120
Barbarian







and poor AND currently looking for peeps to carry me on MP10 for my first hellfire ring







I have lots of portals


----------



## Masta Squidge

mastasquidge#1873


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I tried HC but when I saw my money from SC was accessable and there was a AH I was put off and just quit, no fun in that IMO


Not sure where you got that idea, HC money and AH is totally separate from SC.


----------



## cravinmild

No, I came into hc with 2mil and even having a ah is bad

Maybe I did it wrong but still ah free hc or bust


----------



## Masta Squidge

I wish there was an method of making a character that is restricted for various things from creation, and then the character is locked to those restrictions until deletion.

I would absolutely love to be able to restrict myself to buying and selling only gems, patterns, and crafting mats on the auction house. Disable all other purchasing entirely, especially RMAH, to force myself not to use them. This would force me back to D2 playstyle, with a slight quality of life improvement to be able to ah gems to fund the very, VERY high crafting costs.

I understand that crafting costs are based around the idea that you have gold income from the AH, but for those of us who want to play self found, crafting is almost impossible to get any legitimate use from.


----------



## yahu

agreed with Jaded - never saw my gold from SC in HC; literally started off with pretty much nothing. You sure you clicked the HC button when creating a new toon? A warning should pop up when doing HC. I only ask because my buddy did this repeatedly (not clicked the HC option).


----------



## cravinmild

Thought I did. Will try again


----------



## Crazy9000

In the end the gold value is messed up because of mass item shop botting, making the need for huge gold sinks to try and keep gold from becoming completely worthless. Botting would be a lot hard to impossible on console wouldn't it be? PS3 may actually have a much more stable economy.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In the end the gold value is messed up because of mass item shop botting, making the need for huge gold sinks to try and keep gold from becoming completely worthless. Botting would be a lot hard to impossible on console wouldn't it be? PS3 may actually have a much more stable economy.


Was thinking the same thing, the game might actually be ok on consoles. Problem is you have to use a controller instead of a mouse and keyboard. >_>


----------



## Cryosis00

I want Blizz to increase the AH gold cap. If I can sell something for $250 on the RMAH, why cant I sell the same thing for the equivalent gold value on the AH.

Also, I would be OK with allowing Unid legendaries on the AH. There are plenty of 3rd party services offering this already and I like the chance involved with buying something Unid finding something I can either flip or use as an upgrade.

It is the same feeling you get when you craft that GG item. At least for me







.

The PoE ladder is exciting. All the events and the rewards at the end of the race make those that enjoy ladders interested in the competition. If D3 implements just a D2 type ladder, that just splits the community but offers nothing for it would make more bored very quickly.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In the end the gold value is messed up because of mass item shop botting, making the need for huge gold sinks to try and keep gold from becoming completely worthless. Botting would be a lot hard to impossible on console wouldn't it be? PS3 may actually have a much more stable economy.


there will not be an economy in the console version the itemization patch will be delivered on release. with 1.0.7 content.


----------



## cravinmild

Correct, seems I started a normal run again







After starting it again I see now I must have buttonslapped the HC icon. Tried it and decided im just not into investing more time into a toon which can die forever.

I did make my first hellfire ring last night. I took the vitality option as my barb is pretty lean in that area. Dropped 12k dps but gained 11k life


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Correct, seems I started a normal run again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After starting it again I see now I must have buttonslapped the HC icon. Tried it and decided im just not into investing more time into a toon which can die forever.
> 
> I did make my first hellfire ring last night. I took the vitality option as my barb is pretty lean in that area. Dropped 12k dps but gained 11k life


craft some vit shoulders for your barb instead. easier to keep good stats,while gaining in the vit dept


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> there will not be an economy in the console version the itemization patch will be delivered on release. with 1.0.7 content.


I'm not sure what you are trying to say. There is an economy as long as it's possible to trade items.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are trying to say. There is an economy as long as it's possible to trade items.


to have a thriving economy you'd need.

1: easy access to the masses
2: a way to price check stuff
3: and knowing about the needs of that community(type of stats combo preffered)

number 3 wouldnt be so hard to figure out in due time. but 1 and 2 are way harder on consoles.

not impossible,but too hard for console casuals.


----------



## likethegun

A few things to reply on without quoting posts... HC mp10 no AH i'm sure is fun... but good luck getting anywhere past nightmare without spending stupid amount of time for minimal returns on finding gear.

Also, I dunno if it's just me, but I think they HAVE tweaked drops to have a higher chance of dropping things geared for players. I have para 100 sc monk and he is poison resist. Most of the GOOD drops i found, or even that I crafted, had poison res... Right now i have a paragon 19 HC monk (gear is getting to be hard to upgrade) and he is arcane... Most of the good useable dex items i find... has arcane resist... I mean, I have a paragon 59 SC wiz and a paragon 30ish barb... but those characters have no specific affixes "geared for them" aside from intelligence... I mean, CC, IAS, CD ,ave dmg... vit... intel... lol, if you folks are asking for drops to be more specific in the sense of only rolling stats that matter in this game... then thats a little silly because would completely ruin gear drops in general...

My point is, a barb... same thing... and wiz... same... WD only factor is pickup radius... monk is resist specific... other than that... really how "specific" do drops need to be to make whiners happy without them just rolling "god gear" because it has IAS,CC,CD, ave dmg, etc...

The problem is not in character specific drops, it's in the core of how the game is designed around dmg calculations and skill set. Stats serve no purpose other than to buff dmg... they are set at specific intervals when you lvl so it doesnt really matter anyway...

I mean, sure itemization would help, but only because the economy and playerbase is so far advanced with MF and paragon and saterated with currently best items (inflation) that all "itemization" will do is create better items for the elite players to start grinding for. Once all the new items are found... same problem exists.

The only thing that will fix current state of itemization for end game players that aren't just playing to make real money (ie boxers and botters) is more BoA BiS items and better crafting system.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> to have a thriving economy you'd need.
> 
> 1: easy access to the masses
> 2: a way to price check stuff
> 3: and knowing about the needs of that community(type of stats combo preffered)
> 
> number 3 wouldnt be so hard to figure out in due time. but 1 and 2 are way harder on consoles.
> 
> not impossible,but too hard for console casuals.


1. People have been trading on RPGs without an AH since multiplayer RPG were invented. D3's in game trading is very easy to use.
2. You don't need to be able to price check stuff
3. This can be learned from trading, or playing, or talking to friends. That would only be an issue in an insanely complex game where it's hard to tell what anyone wants, since they all want different stuff... I.E the exact opposite of D3







.

Using a trading site like JSP will be pretty easy for the "console casuals", since they can have it open on a phone,tablet, or laptop while playing. Most PC players would have to minimize and keep tabbing between the two. Console economy is going to be fine.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 1. People have been trading on RPGs without an AH since multiplayer RPG were invented. D3's in game trading is very easy to use.
> 2. You don't need to be able to price check stuff
> 3. This can be learned from trading, or playing, or talking to friends. That would only be an issue in an insanely complex game where it's hard to tell what anyone wants, since they all want different stuff... I.E the exact opposite of D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Using a trading site like JSP will be pretty easy for the "console casuals", since they can have it open on a phone,tablet, or laptop while playing. Most PC players would have to minimize and keep tabbing between the two. Console economy is going to be fine.


1.since d3 on ps3 wont be a 24/7 online required game. i bet there wont be hordes of kids out there trying to find some randoms to trade with.

2. said kids wont bother too much in the long run to try and find randoms to trade with online.

3. d2jsp for console users? LOLLL


----------



## DoomDash

Just hit today:


----------



## Siigari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Just hit today:


Congratulations! Now take a 15 minute break outside


----------



## cravinmild

Well done. Im just over 500h with less than 1/4 your elite kills. Im really just starting to grasp the entire game now so EK will start to climb quicker. 7 legdys this weekend-one may sell.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well done. Im just over 500h with less than 1/4 your elite kills. Im really just starting to grasp the entire game now so EK will start to climb quicker. 7 legdys this weekend-one may sell.


sad isn't it? Hell 6 months ago I might get 20 legs a session (3-4 hours) and MAYBE a few would sell, the majority would be brims. :/ Couldn't imagine now, would have to be damn near perfect, otherwise its the cost of a brimstone.


----------



## cravinmild

Upgrades for me are less dramatic. Few hun DPS increase but I have to give up something for it. Three storm shields in a row , all junk


----------



## -SE7EN-

so I got bored of melee with my monk fairly quickly, so I decided to run my wizard for a lil bit. Archon OP


----------



## DoomDash

Damn I got home looking forward to playing and servers are down...


----------



## yahu

are you guys building specifically for magic find or is it that MP/Nephalem Valor/paragon are doing a lot of that heavy lifting? I have some gold find and some magic find builds, but they are so much less efficient than my main build that I end up having to drop MP. I've never seemed to pull in legendaries like it sounds like you guys are, and obviously a lot of other people are.

Granted, I am mostly playing solo on MP6 or MP7.


----------



## Zulli85

Isn't going MF items worthless in DIII? I thought with some MP and paragon you can max out mf pretty easily.


----------



## Seanage

MF has it's place, if you are not p100 then having MF could help you with drops. Some may state that it won't help as much, however in the end its all RNG.. might as well try and stack the odds in your favor as much as you can.

But yea, once you hit P100, mf doesn't help you at all.


----------



## DoomDash

Honestly I can't even tell the diff between max mf and low mf.....


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Honestly I can't even tell the diff between max mf and low mf.....


It is all RNG. I may find 4 - 5 lengedaries in a single run then run a couple more games and never find another.

The good news is 99% of legendaries are crap so the fact they are not dropping in a game should not matter much. The 1% that sell on the AH have a 0.1% chance of rolling stats that will make the item worth selling.

I really like crafting with Demonic Essences. The depressing part is not the fact that I crafted 100 or 300 items that weren't upgrades but that I have to farm the essences all over again.

I don't mind that they are BOA, just wish the drop rate was a little higher.

I really hope Blizzard nails the new itemization patch, even though it won't come out until after Blizzcon. Hope I can wait that long.

I also want Unid legendaries to be sold on the AH. Blizz could create another blow to 3rd party sites and the middle men they use. If nothing else, selling and buying Unid's could create another gold sink for top gear players while allowing low wealth players a chance to cash in with out having to ID an item for a Brimstone.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Honestly I can't even tell the diff between max mf and low mf.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> It is all RNG. I may find 4 - 5 lengedaries in a single run then run a couple more games and never find another.
> I really like crafting with Demonic Essences. The depressing part is not the fact that I crafted 100 or 300 items that weren't upgrades but that I have to farm the essences all over again.
> I don't mind that they are BOA, just wish the drop rate was a little higher.


- Yeah MF seems to not change anything for me ever. I run with a guy who finds 3-5 legendary/set items almost every run. I thought he was messing with me, til he started showing me the unid'ed ones when he picked them up. he had a total of 100 more MF than me at the time and says he gets drops like that consistently. On my WD I end up having a little bit more MF than he does, but I still find about the same amount of items on p50+ as I do with p10. I find maybe 1 every 4 runs if I am lucky and 8/10 end up as brimstones while he finds keepers. RNG always works against most people and like the 1% have all the luck









- I am starting to get into crafting a bit myself, the last time I played months ago it seemed like a waste, but now I can actually make myself upgrades







especially in the bracers since those don't have many affixes anyways (like no critdmg/atk speed unless lacunis and whatnot) so a chance at high main a lil vit/resist and 6 crit chance seems like it would be less expensive to craft, even if unlucky, than to buy similar on AH. Gloves and ammies on the other hand.. all trash for me







Get high main stat but usually only one of the trifecta stats and maybe resists if I am lucky. My hope would be that account-bound items would return more materials, even like a 10% chance to return demonic essence (if used in making, or maybe 2 exquisites for others) on salvage.

can't wait til the downtime is finished.. bid on a decent wand for my wizard. was winning when it cut off. like 1k dps, 70%crit, LS and a socket. beats what I have now by almost 100dps and about 20%crit. :fingers crossed:

update: won the bid. got it for 2.5m







was only 50 dps weapon upgrade, but total was 20k dps gain buffed from 203 to over 220k.


----------



## dsmwookie

Can warriors exist in a non-tanking stun fashion end game these days? I hated changing my warrior to all tanky style. My demon hunter got a little boring as well.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> Can warriors exist in a non-tanking stun fashion end game these days? I hated changing my warrior to all tanky style. My demon hunter got a little boring as well.


Umm, you mean barbs? Yes, you can be a DPS barb now. I'm guessing you haven't played in awhile. I remember when the only way to play inferno was by doing no dps.


----------



## cravinmild

funny as I never bid on items, I WANTS IT NOWWWW.

One legendary crap pile of a belt tonight but the DQ tip was I also got two keys for my next ring so not all bad


----------



## envex

I just signed up for OCN, if anyone's interested in playing some D3, feel free to add me: Envex#1451 - I mainly play a barb or witch doctor


----------



## yahu

thx for the info guys. I play in waves, depending on what else is out there and while I don't have much to add to this thread, it is super informative and I check it almost every day.









I like bidding on items myself. I'll use buy out when the price is right, but I've gotten some nice items for cheap that I guess I camped on well enough and hit that perfect timing. I think a lot of people want to get it now, which helps in my bidding. Also, nothing is better than sorting by low time left in an auction, finding a nice item, and snagging it last second.


----------



## chris164935

Well, I've been playing as a Demon Hunter recently because of all the decent items I was finding for him. Anyone have some advice for playing as a Demon Hunter? I have been trying to figure it out, but I'm getting beat by anything. Two hits and I'm dead. And, even though my DPS is pretty high (for me anyway), it takes forever to kill anything in MP7. By comparison, my Monk has about 90k DPS and he definitely kills things faster in MP7 than my Demon Hunter. My Monk also has less armor and is able to survive much longer in MP7. However, my Monk does have WAY more resistances... I guess that is the main issue with my Demon Hunter?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Well, I've been playing as a Demon Hunter recently because of all the decent items I was finding for him. Anyone have some advice for playing as a Demon Hunter? I have been trying to figure it out, but I'm getting beat by anything. Two hits and I'm dead. And, even though my DPS is pretty high (for me anyway), it takes forever to kill anything in MP7. By comparison, my Monk has about 90k DPS and he definitely kills things faster in MP7 than my Demon Hunter. My Monk also has less armor and is able to survive much longer in MP7. However, my Monk does have WAY more resistances... I guess that is the main issue with my Demon Hunter?


well... I think it is going to be a matter of skill choice. shadow/gloom is almost a must to keep you alive. grab a decent damage main, like bola/hungering+shatter then a heavy hitter like loadedforbear as your secondary and spam that as much as possible. don't really compare the 2 on a higher mp anyway. go to the highest that your monk can basically just walk through quickly, and see if your demon hunter can do the next one up. if your monk can do 7 faster than your dh, but still not very quick, then that isn't where you wanna be anyway (unless doing like keyruns)

you don't have much less dps than me, and I can run through 4 with multi/fireatwill instead of loadedforbear to fast-farm (and I lag ALOT) and mp6 isn't too difficult in a group.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Well, I've been playing as a Demon Hunter recently because of all the decent items I was finding for him. Anyone have some advice for playing as a Demon Hunter? I have been trying to figure it out, but I'm getting beat by anything. Two hits and I'm dead. And, even though my DPS is pretty high (for me anyway), it takes forever to kill anything in MP7. By comparison, my Monk has about 90k DPS and he definitely kills things faster in MP7 than my Demon Hunter. My Monk also has less armor and is able to survive much longer in MP7. However, my Monk does have WAY more resistances... I guess that is the main issue with my Demon Hunter?


Resistances are terrible, DPS is sub-par. Don't do MP7 right now, you're just slowing yourself down.

Get rid of multishot immediately. Most people use hungering arrow. Same with whatever's in your 1st slot (forget the name), that's never used in inferno.

In fact, looking at your setup, you're just all backwards. Might want to poke around in the Demon Hunter forums on Blizzard for ideas, but the way you're playing it's not a surprise that you're not getting stuff done. And is that Tal Rasha's body?









Here's a link to my paragon 100 DH: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297

Keep in mind that I've stripped and sold his good pieces, but my DH is still loads faster than yours, and I can do MP6 ubers in 5 seconds or less usually (hard ones can take up to 10-15 seconds). Hope this helps, if not, look on Blizzard's forums.

Edit: And for the love of God, switch out that Ruby for an Amethyst in your helmet. You're not even *close* survivability-wise to being able to wear one.


----------



## dsmwookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Umm, you mean barbs? Yes, you can be a DPS barb now. I'm guessing you haven't played in awhile. I remember when the only way to play inferno was by doing no dps.


Sorry my olden days of WoW kicked in and I was exhausted. I did mean barb and, yes, it has been a long time since I have played. I hated that he could no longer do DPS in hell mode and it really ruined it for me; plus the economy being crap.

Ill log in and try giving her another game. Overall I did like the graphics, play style, and mechanics. Just needed more classes and content imo.


----------



## Dustin1

*gonna start a new character tonight, looking for another person or a party to level with. Also have a 60 wizard I'd play on as well. Haven't touched the game in a bit but I'm getting the itch and my d2 accounts are expired..







*


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Well, I've been playing as a Demon Hunter recently because of all the decent items I was finding for him. Anyone have some advice for playing as a Demon Hunter? I have been trying to figure it out, but I'm getting beat by anything. Two hits and I'm dead. And, even though my DPS is pretty high (for me anyway), it takes forever to kill anything in MP7. By comparison, my Monk has about 90k DPS and he definitely kills things faster in MP7 than my Demon Hunter. My Monk also has less armor and is able to survive much longer in MP7. However, my Monk does have WAY more resistances... I guess that is the main issue with my Demon Hunter?


could you post the link to your profile so we could clearly see what the problem is,instead of just looking at the stats.

because seeing the raw end result doesnt help much


----------



## yahu

@ Chris - I only have a lower level DH so can't help as much as some others on here, but your EHP is pretty low for trying to run around MP6 or MP7 Inferno solo. It is no wonder you are getting two-shotted, and I'm actually surprised it takes that long in some cases.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Resistances are terrible, DPS is sub-par. Don't do MP7 right now, you're just slowing yourself down.
> 
> Get rid of multishot immediately. Most people use hungering arrow. Same with whatever's in your 1st slot (forget the name), that's never used in inferno.
> 
> In fact, looking at your setup, you're just all backwards. Might want to poke around in the Demon Hunter forums on Blizzard for ideas, but the way you're playing it's not a surprise that you're not getting stuff done. And is that Tal Rasha's body?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to my paragon 100 DH: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/20870297
> 
> Keep in mind that I've stripped and sold his good pieces, but my DH is still loads faster than yours, and I can do MP6 ubers in 5 seconds or less usually (hard ones can take up to 10-15 seconds). Hope this helps, if not, look on Blizzard's forums.
> 
> Edit: And for the love of God, switch out that Ruby for an Amethyst in your helmet. You're not even *close* survivability-wise to being able to wear one.


Here is my character profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/34068183

I am still playing around with skills; they are not set in stone. The left-click skill is Bola shot. It's not too bad when I can play with other people who are good at crowd control (mainly, Monks using Cyclone Strike). Part of my guy's problem is that he sucks for fighting big crowds, especially alone, even in lower MPs (I'm down to MP4 right now).
As for my gear, it's the best I can do right now. You can see my bank account.







Lol. I figured it had to be my resistances though that were killing me. Unfortunately, I cannot afford a lot of items that will give me more DPS AND resistances. The Tal Rasha's was within my budget and has attack speed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @ Chris - I only have a lower level DH so can't help as much as some others on here, but your EHP is pretty low for trying to run around MP6 or MP7 Inferno solo. It is no wonder you are getting two-shotted, and I'm actually surprised it takes that long in some cases.


having 5k armor makes him a bit less squishy then you think.

but since he lacks resist and vit to go with that he ends up being one or two shotted often

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Here is my character profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/34068183
> 
> I am still playing around with skills; they are not set in stone. The left-click skill is Bola shot. It's not too bad when I can play with other people who are good at crowd control (mainly, Monks using Cyclone Strike). Part of my guy's problem is that he sucks for fighting big crowds, especially alone, even in lower MPs (I'm down to MP4 right now).
> As for my gear, it's the best I can do right now. You can see my bank account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I figured it had to be my resistances though that were killing me. Unfortunately, I cannot afford a lot of items that will give me more DPS AND resistances. The Tal Rasha's was within my budget and has attack speed.


that andy visage is terrible.. 24% fire dmg taken... get rid of that.

the tal rasha chest armor is terrible for a dh. i'd look for a inna's armor instead with good vit roll and high dex

id get a rare belt with resist all,vit,%life and +armor until you can afford a good witching hour with all res vit and +armor

your rings could be much better. just like that amulet.althought your vile wards dont have vit. they do have plenty of armor on them to make up for the minimum loss of vit.

the bracers could win some vit all resist and +armor

you could even get a non crit mempo to get all resist %life and socket to help with survivability a bit.

and btw. attack speed doesnt mean real dmg. it just means more attack per seconds.. but losing huge amount of dex just for a bit of ias is a bad choice.

farm mp1 or so for fast elite kills and paragon leveling. and when you can afford upgrades do it. without sacrificing in stats. wich means crit chance and crit dmg dex vit resist all and +armor. dh dont need more then 500 resist with around 4k armor.


----------



## JadedFloridian

If you want to be able to take large crowds, I'd suggest elemental arrow with ball lightning instead of bola. There is no delay on the damage like bola, and it had a very good range for AoE killing.


----------



## Zulli85

I have successfully reached hardcore a1 nightmare is that good.

Edit - on mp10


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Well, I've been playing as a Demon Hunter recently because of all the decent items I was finding for him. Anyone have some advice for playing as a Demon Hunter? I have been trying to figure it out, but I'm getting beat by anything. Two hits and I'm dead. And, even though my DPS is pretty high (for me anyway), it takes forever to kill anything in MP7. By comparison, my Monk has about 90k DPS and he definitely kills things faster in MP7 than my Demon Hunter. My Monk also has less armor and is able to survive much longer in MP7. However, my Monk does have WAY more resistances... I guess that is the main issue with my Demon Hunter?


Profile?
Judge from the pic, I think you should get an xbow. Your dam/hit is too small and your as is too high, with this kind of build you'll run out of hatred regularly -> eDPS decreased.
Use Shadow Power/gloom, it boosts your ehp & survival. As a DH, you loss 30% dam reduction compared to Monk, and even a Monk needs Life Steal to survive. You DH need even more LS -> that's why Shadow Power - gloom 15%LS and 35% damage reduction are essential.
My build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#WcgVdh!bfX!acYcbZ been farming mp10 with this build fine.
My profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/mistercigar-6531/hero/23853368


----------



## cravinmild

Anyone know why the poll at the top only adds up to 97%







Did I miss something or is that an error factor


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Anyone know why the poll at the top only adds up to 97%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something or is that an error factor


98% isn't it?









I assume it's lost to rounding.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> *gonna start a new character tonight, looking for another person or a party to level with. Also have a 60 wizard I'd play on as well. Haven't touched the game in a bit but I'm getting the itch and my d2 accounts are expired..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have a level 18 barb. mastasquidge#1873. Though with cains and my hellfire ring I will probably outlevel you in a hurry lol


----------



## gunslinger0077

Hi looking to get back in the game haven't played for five months or so. What are some good witch dr builds now. also where are the best places to farm for plvls and items.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Hi looking to get back in the game haven't played for five months or so. What are some good witch dr builds now. also where are the best places to farm for plvls and items.


bats or bears. but as always we need plenty of mana regen to make use of those builds to their fullest potential

post your profile so we could better help you out


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bats or bears. but as always we need plenty of mana regen to make use of those builds to their fullest potential
> 
> post your profile so we could better help you out


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/gunslinger-1441/hero/3205704

whats your id I need some friends to run with


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Hi looking to get back in the game haven't played for five months or so. What are some good witch dr builds now. also where are the best places to farm for plvls and items.


Just farm keys and watch your p level go up.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/gunslinger-1441/hero/3205704
> 
> whats your id I need some friends to run with


mana regen is lacking a bit. and id say resist is lacking too. otherwise you'd be ok for a bat build


----------



## -SE7EN-

looks like a pretty solid build, but i would throw corpse spiders away for either more damage (like fetish army) or something defensive (like a gargantuan or horrify) as right now they are fighting with your spirit barrage. personal preference though.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mana regen is lacking a bit. and id say resist is lacking too. otherwise you'd be ok for a bat build


what would be a good number to get to in mana regen and ar. also what skills for a bat build I looked around some couldn't really find anything


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> having 5k armor makes him a bit less squishy then you think.
> 
> but since he lacks resist and vit to go with that he ends up being one or two shotted often


I was also looking at life regen and life on hit, and in reference to MP6/7. I am definitely not as familiar with a DH as I imagine he'd be kiting like a mofo.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> what would be a good number to get to in mana regen and ar. also what skills for a bat build I looked around some couldn't really find anything


aim for around 95+ mana/s. 850+ all resist. and keep 4k armor or more.

here's my profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758

and for a bats build you'd want either cloud of bat rune or plagued bats. since they do loads of damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was also looking at life regen and life on hit, and in reference to MP6/7. I am definitely not as familiar with a DH as I imagine he'd be kiting like a mofo.


life on hit is useless. you have to think that skills give you a % amount. and that amount is specific to the proc coedicient of each skills. yes life on hit is useless. and so is life regen. since lifesteal can pretty much outheal those two affixes stacked up like crazy

for high mp's you'd want a less kity build,maybe spike traps or even rapid fire. but you have to have enough resist and armor to tank with shadow power/gloom


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> aim for around 95+ mana/s. 850+ all resist. and keep 4k armor or more.
> 
> here's my profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758
> 
> and for a bats build you'd want either cloud of bat rune or plagued bats. since they do loads of damage.
> life on hit is useless. you have to think that skills give you a % amount. and that amount is specific to the proc coedicient of each skills. yes life on hit is useless. and so is life regen. since lifesteal can pretty much outheal those two affixes stacked up like crazy
> 
> for high mp's you'd want a less kity build,maybe spike traps or even rapid fire. but you have to have enough resist and armor to tank with shadow power/gloom


You need to do the math and factor in difficulty scaling. I dont remember what it is, but I read a whole big thing on it once. There actually is a point where life on hit is better than the maximum possible % for a given class. A percentage of your damage, modified by scaling in higher difficulties, might actually be less than flat out stacking a few thousand LOH. I recall in the beginning of the game's life, LOH was king.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> You need to do the math and factor in difficulty scaling. I dont remember what it is, but I read a whole big thing on it once. There actually is a point where life on hit is better than the maximum possible % for a given class. A percentage of your damage, modified by scaling in higher difficulties, might actually be less than flat out stacking a few thousand LOH. I recall in the beginning of the game's life, LOH was king.


its actually 80% of the given lifesteal number in inferno.

and i did say that skills have proc coeficient. life on hit works like that too. say you have a skill that procs at 11% will give you back 11% of your life on hit number per hit. so if its 4k life on hit. its a measly 400 life per hit

2.8% lifesteal on a decent toon will return more. in fact vilewards allready return half of that in life regen.

and i did mention that its pointless since he his a dh. shadow power/gloom a.k.a dmg reduction/lifesteal

life on hit was only good because lifesteal weapons costed 10x than what they cost today


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> You need to do the math and factor in difficulty scaling. I dont remember what it is, but I read a whole big thing on it once. There actually is a point where life on hit is better than the maximum possible % for a given class. A percentage of your damage, modified by scaling in higher difficulties, might actually be less than flat out stacking a few thousand LOH. I recall in the beginning of the game's life, LOH was king.


I think with how they are now in order for LOH to make sense you'd have to do so little DPS that you're useless anyways


----------



## computerparts

whoa this thread is alive?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> life on hit was only good because lifesteal weapons costed 10x than what they cost today


that and almost everyone's damage was so low to begin with Life Steal wasn't worth it. talking like pre-inferno nerf days, when almost everyone had crap dps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> whoa this thread is alive?


yessss


----------



## Fallout323f

first time diablo player.

1ste thing i hate is skipping of story parts if you play in group on normal.
ok they have seen it all and are just upgrading a character but is no much fun so.

2de last night i was with a group and also story part skipping (what happend to leah?) and suddenly i'm standing eye in eye with diablo.
the end??? that was fast.

now i must play a higher level same thing over only the starter undead are the level of the higer up foes.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> first time diablo player.
> 1ste thing i hate is skipping of story parts if you play in group on normal.
> ok they have seen it all and are just upgrading a character but is no much fun so.
> 2de last night i was with a group and also story part skipping (what happend to leah?) and suddenly i'm standing eye in eye with diablo.
> the end??? that was fast.
> now i must play a higher level same thing over only the starter undead are the level of the higer up foes.


playthrough solo if you're wanting to get the story. over a year after launch, most new characters are just rerolls and mostly people trying to get to 60/inferno as fast as possible.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> first time diablo player.
> 
> 1ste thing i hate is skipping of story parts if you play in group on normal.
> ok they have seen it all and are just upgrading a character but is no much fun so.
> 
> 2de last night i was with a group and also story part skipping (what happend to leah?) and suddenly i'm standing eye in eye with diablo.
> the end??? that was fast.
> 
> now i must play a higher level same thing over only the starter undead are the level of the higer up foes.


You should have played through the first time on normal alone. >____>


----------



## We Gone

I must say drops are getting better. ran thru 3/4 of act 1 on MP10 today with some great players and found 8-10 legs and 1 set.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I've stopped playing diablo 3 for eh let's say a month. Always got good drop rate (Sometimes 2 or 3 legend at once). BUT the biggest problem is all of them were craps, even on mp10.


----------



## -SE7EN-

well, I went ahead and threw a small bit of money around with my WD with some of the items I had gotten for my ArchonWizard, to try and see if I could run CloudofBats. I tried it out on MP5, and I am able to keep up my mana a lot better and I am not dying. I still do find myself running out of mana every maybe 10 minutes with my mana return spells on CD. Granted the Spirit Walk does have a pretty short CD, so I am only out for a few seconds, I would like to know if there are tips/gear that I can use to help with that, as I fear on higher MPs I will have an even bigger issue with it. I am ~120k dps unbuffed with plenty of vit (~1150) and I have switched most my gear, save WitchingHour, that had IAS on it. Running a 4piece Zuni and ThingoftheDeep, and I am working on getting a Knife with mana regen on it.... if anyone wants to take a look at my profile and give me some advice, that'd be great.

update: won the bid, got about5k more dps and some mana regen. By switching from BloodRitual to SpiritualAttunement, I can indefinitely spam CoB in town if I Spirit Walk at the end of it's base CD. I think my main problem is stopping and starting the Bats is killing my mana, so I need some better timing/decision making. Still open to suggestions if someone wants to pop in.


----------



## Zulli85

Act 4 nightmare hc mp10 no auction house is scary fyi.


----------



## cravinmild

I find the golden hour for legendary drops is in the morning. 4 in two hours, mp 3 and one may be worth something


----------



## Dustin1

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645

Am I doing it right? Still have 431m to correct my mistakes if something needs replaced. Lol..


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645
> 
> Am I doing it right? Still have 431m to correct my mistakes if something needs replaced. Lol..


idk jack about wizards, but shouldnt you be having a socket in one or both of those fancy weapons?

100% crit hit is where it's at.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> idk jack about wizards, but shouldnt you be having a socket in one or both of those fancy weapons?
> 
> 100% crit hit is where it's at.


I didn't know they came with sockets...?


----------



## yahu

I was referring to the other guy using life on hit and he only had ~220 of it at that. I use life steal. I also have 2k - 3k life regen in one of my builds which is pretty nice.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645
> 
> Am I doing it right? Still have 431m to correct my mistakes if something needs replaced. Lol..


I suppose it is pretty decent. What build type are you going for? It honestly looks like you just randomly picked gear and threw it on him (minus the chanty set) I do not mean anything negative by it, but with 430 million gold, you could do a LOT better. I would recommend Innas pants instead of Blakcthornes if you dont have the set for vit and no resists on it anyways. You could do WAY better than the Tasker and Theo gloves, namely something with 2ofthe3 stats (atk spd, crit chance, crit damage) some decent main stats (int) and maybe even some resists for good measure (or all three trifecta stats and no resists) the Tal Rasha's would be served better with 2 of the 3 stats again. The crit damage is nice, but your crit chance looks really low, which you could easily get some on your Zuni ring, or any other similar stat ring since you don't have the set. I am really just trying to understand the build. crit damage is usually passed on a CM/FreezeWizard, since you keep everything frozen (and usually let other people in the party do the damage) but barring that, I would aim for a different weapon+source with more focus on crit damage then AP on crit.
I am not trying to pick apart your wizard or anything, he is pretty well geared for a paragon 1 character with no higher ones feeding him drops. Just with the 431million you are talking about, you could make a beast that would rip through anything that stood in your path, as it is now, he is pretty-well-rounded, but not something that could solo higher mps easily, and definitely not where your gear/gold levels should be.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I suppose it is pretty decent. What build type are you going for? It honestly looks like you just randomly picked gear and threw it on him (minus the chanty set) I do not mean anything negative by it, but with 430 million gold, you could do a LOT better. I would recommend Innas pants instead of Blakcthornes if you dont have the set for vit and no resists on it anyways. You could do WAY better than the Tasker and Theo gloves, namely something with 2ofthe3 stats (atk spd, crit chance, crit damage) some decent main stats (int) and maybe even some resists for good measure (or all three trifecta stats and no resists) the Tal Rasha's would be served better with 2 of the 3 stats again. The crit damage is nice, but your crit chance looks really low, which you could easily get some on your Zuni ring, or any other similar stat ring since you don't have the set. I am really just trying to understand the build. crit damage is usually passed on a CM/FreezeWizard, since you keep everything frozen (and usually let other people in the party do the damage) but barring that, I would aim for a different weapon+source with more focus on crit damage then AP on crit.
> I am not trying to pick apart your wizard or anything, he is pretty well geared for a paragon 1 character with no higher ones feeding him drops. Just with the 431million you are talking about, you could make a beast that would rip through anything that stood in your path, as it is now, he is pretty-well-rounded, but not something that could solo higher mps easily, and definitely not where your gear/gold levels should be.


If you know what you're talking about and can help me with my build I'd gladly pay you some gold for help.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I didn't know they came with sockets...?


I don't know if wizard weapons do or not. I have a DH, Barb, and Monk, and if it doesn't have sockets, I don't want it.


----------



## Dustin1

Well I have a tals chest piece but i just can't seem to put the Tyrael armor in my stash...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645
> 
> Am I doing it right? Still have 431m to correct my mistakes if something needs replaced. Lol..


lack of crit chance is one problem.

armor looks good tho. but resist is too low for armor to even matter
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> idk jack about wizards, but shouldnt you be having a socket in one or both of those fancy weapons?
> 
> 100% crit hit is where it's at.


a socketed 1k+ dps chantodo would cost him a fortune. so the one he has isnt bad at all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I suppose it is pretty decent. What build type are you going for? It honestly looks like you just randomly picked gear and threw it on him (minus the chanty set) I do not mean anything negative by it, but with 430 million gold, you could do a LOT better. I would recommend Innas pants instead of Blakcthornes if you dont have the set for vit and no resists on it anyways. You could do WAY better than the Tasker and Theo gloves, namely something with 2ofthe3 stats (atk spd, crit chance, crit damage) some decent main stats (int) and maybe even some resists for good measure (or all three trifecta stats and no resists) the Tal Rasha's would be served better with 2 of the 3 stats again. The crit damage is nice, but your crit chance looks really low, which you could easily get some on your Zuni ring, or any other similar stat ring since you don't have the set. I am really just trying to understand the build. crit damage is usually passed on a CM/FreezeWizard, since you keep everything frozen (and usually let other people in the party do the damage) but barring that, I would aim for a different weapon+source with more focus on crit damage then AP on crit.
> I am not trying to pick apart your wizard or anything, he is pretty well geared for a paragon 1 character with no higher ones feeding him drops. Just with the 431million you are talking about, you could make a beast that would rip through anything that stood in your path, as it is now, he is pretty-well-rounded, but not something that could solo higher mps easily, and definitely not where your gear/gold levels should be.


dunno if you've seen cm wizzards with over 200k dps unbuffed run mp10. its pretty crazy. and yes they do want crit dmg. but they love ias crit chance a bit more.

and yes it seems to me like he threw a bunch of gears on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> If you know what you're talking about and can help me with my build I'd gladly pay you some gold for help.
> 
> PM me if you're interested.


it is rather easy to build a cm wizzard. get around 50 crit chance unbuffed. around 700+ all resist and 4k armor unbuffed.

and aim for 2.51 or 2.75 breakpoint in attack speed. the attack speed and crit chance part are needed for the build to shine.

gearing toons isnt hard at all. its a matter of finding gears that you can afford wich give you those breakpoints without you dying each few seconds in higher mp's thats difficult
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I don't know if wizard weapons do or not. I have a DH, Barb, and Monk, and if it doesn't have sockets, I don't want it.


some weapons cant roll more then 1 random property. and the chantodo set is like that. so you'd want that random roll to be a socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Well I have a tals chest piece but i just can't seem to put the Tyrael armor in my stash...


what are the stats on the tal's armor?

maybe its way better than the tyriel might


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645
> 
> Am I doing it right? Still have 431m to correct my mistakes if something needs replaced. Lol..


The best thing you can do is crafting.
Your bracer, shoulder, gloves would be replaced after just a few clicks. The ammy is harder though, but still is worth a try.
You may consider replacing your pox/climber with nat boot/reflection for the 7cc bonus. 430mil is more than enough for this combo if you don't expect anything too extreme.
Then wait til you can afford an Int/vit or Int inna then you can drop that Tyrael's might.


----------



## cravinmild

At the end of the day I ended up with 8 legendary(sucky) drops. 4 in the morning and 4 in the evening, total of around 3-4h game time PLUS a few keys for my next ring.


----------



## -SE7EN-

up to ~140k dps, 700+ resists and almost 45k hp all unbuffed on my bats build. Just need some pickup radius pants so I can drop my ToTD and get a 10k dps boost from a good serpent mojo, but the pants are like 15m and I can't seem to find a decent bid on one. SO hard for me to save up lol... maybe I will get exactly the amount I need from a good sell








I feel pretty shielded with moderately high resists and a good ***** of health, but still a lot of things can 1-hit me (like the charging bulls in act 1) on MP6. Is this something I just need to deal with, or am I close to being able to take a hit without dying?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> up to ~140k dps, 700+ resists and almost 45k hp all unbuffed on my bats build. Just need some pickup radius pants so I can drop my ToTD and get a 10k dps boost from a good serpent mojo, but the pants are like 15m and I can't seem to find a decent bid on one. SO hard for me to save up lol... maybe I will get exactly the amount I need from a good sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pretty shielded with moderately high resists and a good ***** of health, but still a lot of things can 1-hit me (like the charging bulls in act 1) on MP6. Is this something I just need to deal with, or am I close to being able to take a hit without dying?


serpent mojo's arent the best. i'd suggest looking for a zuni string of skull with high crit chance,high average dmg.and maybe a visage http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/visage-of-giyua look for firebat reduction and crit chance. the all resist and mana regen helps and firebat reduction is always good to have.

and the zunimassa string of skull would complete the set. so you could trade that zunimassa vision for some pocket change towards a new upgrade

mp8 is where i am starting to take heaps of damage. and i run 900'ish resist unbuffed with 3.8k armor. the more armor you get the better you are. and 1h+mojo witch doctors need more armor to tank reflect damage

oh and we just finished upgrading dustin1's wizzard. 5.4k armor. 600'ish resist. 2. ish attack speed. and around 48 or so crit chance.

150k dps unbuffed. the next step for him is farm some paragon and demonic essences until he can get better amulet,bracers gloves and higher tier gems. but the general direction of his wizzard is more on point now.and he's got plenty of gold to spare for future upgrades too


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> serpent mojo's arent the best. i'd suggest looking for a zuni string of skull with high crit chance,high average dmg.and maybe a visage http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/visage-of-giyua look for firebat reduction and crit chance. the all resist and mana regen helps and firebat reduction is always good to have.
> and the zunimassa string of skull would complete the set. so you could trade that zunimassa vision for some pocket change towards a new upgrade
> mp8 is where i am starting to take heaps of damage. and i run 900'ish resist unbuffed with 3.8k armor. the more armor you get the better you are. and 1h+mojo witch doctors need more armor to tank reflect damage


Yeah, I had looked into the Visage of Giyua, Serpent, String of Skulls, and Zuni Vision situation for a bit on the AH. Putting a 20m cap on items, has a gamin of 8-12k dps with a serpent; and a top gain of maybe 6k (with a lot of them showing me 3k or more lost damage) with string of skulls. The Visage does seem like a pretty good mask, but the life loss would be enormous as mine has 90+vit and 10+% life base (not including the socket) and while I could easily compensate with switching a few Int gems for Vit ones, I don't know if this is the best course of action, as the DPS gain is ~3k for a 20m Visage. I am then still needing to grab pickup range on one of my items, or go back to my zuni boots with them at a loss of ~70 resists (making the 'switch' to a Visage almost pointless). This last step seems to be very expensive for little gains


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> up to ~140k dps, 700+ resists and almost 45k hp all unbuffed on my bats build. Just need some pickup radius pants so I can drop my ToTD and get a 10k dps boost from a good serpent mojo, but the pants are like 15m and I can't seem to find a decent bid on one. SO hard for me to save up lol... maybe I will get exactly the amount I need from a good sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel pretty shielded with moderately high resists and a good ***** of health, but still a lot of things can 1-hit me (like the charging bulls in act 1) on MP6. Is this something I just need to deal with, or am I close to being able to take a hit without dying?


I personally use a Skorn with COB. I have not played around with a 1h+mojo.

The charging bulls can be a pain but you just have to be aware of them and pop spirit walk as they charge. Your health could be higher. Would allow you take take a charge and not get 1 shot.

I am looking at your skill setup and wondering why you use the Devouring Swarm rune on Locust Swarm? I assume mana issues?
I like to use the Pestilence rune. Helps tag more mobs for easy gathering in conjunction with COB

Another idea to help you in higher MP levels is switching out Horrify for Mass Confusion with Paranoia rune. Helps keep the mobs occupied by fighting each other and they take 12% more damage.

I think your crit damage is pretty low and I would like to see your crit chance to be 45% or more. The more you crit the quicker your skills come off cool down with Grave Injustice, which means you can spam Spirit Walk more often increasing your mana regen.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I personally use a Skorn with COB. I have not played around with a 1h+mojo.
> The charging bulls can be a pain but you just have to be aware of them and pop spirit walk as they charge. Your health could be higher. Would allow you take take a charge and not get 1 shot.
> I am looking at your skill setup and wondering why you use the Devouring Swarm rune on Locust Swarm? I assume mana issues?
> I like to use the Pestilence rune. Helps tag more mobs for easy gathering in conjunction with COB
> Another idea to help you in higher MP levels is switching out Horrify for Mass Confusion with Paranoia rune. Helps keep the mobs occupied by fighting each other and they take 12% more damage.
> I think your crit damage is pretty low and I would like to see your crit chance to be 45% or more. The more you crit the quicker your skills come off cool down with Grave Injustice, which means you can spam Spirit Walk more often increasing your mana regen.


I honestly don't know why it said I had that rune on locusts lol. My current Bats setup is http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#chUdiQ!cTY!caZaZb
I don't even use Horrify, I use Hex. Had thought about Mass Confusion, I use that on my bears build sometime, it works pretty well. My crit is 44.5 and my crit damage is 404%.. I will gain another 4-6 percent chance as soon as I decide between Vision or Giyua, as I will get one with crit chance on it. I think my profile must have been messed up or something when it was viewed, as I constantly switch gear (I'm poor so all my toons share whatever gear they can, something may have been on my Wizard that dropped my crit chance) How much more HP do you think I should get? I can use a %life gem in my helm instead of XP (I am just trying to get my levels up a bit right now) for the higher mps. Anyways thanks for the advice, Just gotta save up a bit of gold to get more crit and life.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I honestly don't know why it said I had that rune on locusts lol. My current Bats setup is http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#chUdiQ!cTY!caZaZb
> I don't even use Horrify, I use Hex. Had thought about Mass Confusion, I use that on my bears build sometime, it works pretty well. My crit is 44.5 and my crit damage is 404%.. I will gain another 4-6 percent chance as soon as I decide between Vision or Giyua, as I will get one with crit chance on it. I think my profile must have been messed up or something when it was viewed, as I constantly switch gear (I'm poor so all my toons share whatever gear they can, something may have been on my Wizard that dropped my crit chance) How much more HP do you think I should get? I can use a %life gem in my helm instead of XP (I am just trying to get my levels up a bit right now) for the higher mps. Anyways thanks for the advice, Just gotta save up a bit of gold to get more crit and life.


Purchasing gear with armor may be cheaper than trying to increase your vitality. The amethyst in your helm should be a nice jump in HP.

My WD currently has 65 or 70k health. My vit is only around 1100 but I have a lot of %life on gear.

You may just want to run MP4 or 5 and just burn through that, unless your are fine in MP6 with the occasional "oh crap" death.

I ran Cloud of Bats. Acid Cloud with Acid Rain. Sacrifice with Provoke the pack and the circle of life passive up to MP5

Acid rain generally 1-2 shot all packs. With the increased range of the rune you could clear your screen pretty quickly. Circle of life allows you the chance to spawn zombie dogs on mob death . Which, when you AE a large pack almost always gives you your 3.

I save the dogs until elites, then soul harvest for the dmg increase. Then sacrifice the dogs giving me an additional 5% damage per dog or 15% total on top of soul harvest. Generally any elite adds are almost dead by that sequence, followed up by COB and you make ridiculous work of all mobs.

I loved this build over my current COB setup, however in higher MP levels the white mobs just have too much health to make Acid Cloud worth while.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Yeah, I had looked into the Visage of Giyua, Serpent, String of Skulls, and Zuni Vision situation for a bit on the AH. Putting a 20m cap on items, has a gamin of 8-12k dps with a serpent; and a top gain of maybe 6k (with a lot of them showing me 3k or more lost damage) with string of skulls. The Visage does seem like a pretty good mask, but the life loss would be enormous as mine has 90+vit and 10+% life base (not including the socket) and while I could easily compensate with switching a few Int gems for Vit ones, I don't know if this is the best course of action, as the DPS gain is ~3k for a 20m Visage. I am then still needing to grab pickup range on one of my items, or go back to my zuni boots with them at a loss of ~70 resists (making the 'switch' to a Visage almost pointless). This last step seems to be very expensive for little gains


im running 101mana/s currently. and if i use bats i dont ever run out of mana.

and since mana is survival with lifesteal. it means that you dont die unless its to lack of defenses.

and to counter the lack of defenses. you go for all res +armor pieces. like pants.belt,chest armor,zuni ring, and the zuni boots too.

and that was why i suggested the string of skull mojo with visage. since it does both resist mana regen. so you could add pieces with more armor and vit to help out


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> im running 101mana/s currently. and if i use bats i dont ever run out of mana.
> 
> and since mana is survival with lifesteal. it means that you dont die unless its to lack of defenses.
> 
> and to counter the lack of defenses. you go for all res +armor pieces. like pants.belt,chest armor,zuni ring, and the zuni boots too.
> 
> and that was why i suggested the string of skull mojo with visage. since it does both resist mana regen. so you could add pieces with more armor and vit to help out


ahh i did not notice that SoS had resists on them. I will definitely give this setup another lookthrough.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ahh i did not notice that SoS had resists on them. I will definitely give this setup another lookthrough.


sos have no resist on them.. only mana regen +skill bonus and elite dmg.

no mojo have all resist. beside hummunculus. but the guaranteed mana regen. and the fact it completes the zuni set for more mana regen makes it a must need for 1h+mojo witch doctor..

otherwise run a 6%lifesteal skorn. and be done with it.

but skorn doctors cant do anything else then bats or maybe a bit of bears.

once the wd class will be fully balanced. build diversity will promote 1h+mojo even more


----------



## Dustin1

Thanks again for the help last night fr0sty!

Anyhow on topic.. I spend a good 3 hours reading up on all these builds/lingo that's been used in this thread and I can honestly say, I feel better. Lol.

I'll be on tonight if anyone wants to do some runs with me. PM for battle tag


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sos have no resist on them.. only mana regen +skill bonus and elite dmg.
> no mojo have all resist. beside hummunculus. but the guaranteed mana regen. and the fact it completes the zuni set for more mana regen makes it a must need for 1h+mojo witch doctor..
> otherwise run a 6%lifesteal skorn. and be done with it.
> but skorn doctors cant do anything else then bats or maybe a bit of bears.
> once the wd class will be fully balanced. build diversity will promote 1h+mojo even more


A comparable Skorn with LS is about as much as it would cost to just do a proper 1h+mojo. Anyways, I leaped on a pair of pants almost as good as the ones I have + pickup radius of 5. do you think that will be enough for the passives with CoB? I noticed afterwards your Viles have PUR on them also, so I didn't know if this was necessary or not. I grabbed an okay Visage today, and am just looking for a SoS that doesn't take away too much damage (I am going to lose some anyways as I have to replace INT for VIT gems to compensate the vit+life% lost from Vision to Visage) but it looks like I will have to save a bit for that to happen. It almost looks like I could get by if I had a UhkSerp with mana Regen (without the 4p Zuni).....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> A comparable Skorn with LS is about as much as it would cost to just do a proper 1h+mojo. Anyways, I leaped on a pair of pants almost as good as the ones I have + pickup radius of 5. do you think that will be enough for the passives with CoB? I noticed afterwards your Viles have PUR on them also, so I didn't know if this was necessary or not. I grabbed an okay Visage today, and am just looking for a SoS that doesn't take away too much damage (I am going to lose some anyways as I have to replace INT for VIT gems to compensate the vit+life% lost from Vision to Visage) but it looks like I will have to save a bit for that to happen. It almost looks like I could get by if I had a UhkSerp with mana Regen (without the 4p Zuni).....


7yard isnt terrible. but the radius of soul harvest is 16yard. wich makes having 2 pieces with pur not a bad thing,especially if using vengeful spirit.

when things die and drop health globes you end up picking up the globes between each rotation of cob. so having that 16 or so yard of radius isnt only for grave injustice. but also for gruesome feast.

what were the stats on the string of skulls you were checking out to say you'd lose dps over a serpent? and what were the prices for those stats on both the sos and serpent. because i fear you looked only at items at a specific buyout. and yes the sos market can be costly.

140mil for mine, and that was snipe. deffinatly worth a few hundred mil due to decent crit chance and zombie bear reduction and high avg dmg.

just keep checking or if you want help into checking for a good sos pm me on d3 or on ocn


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 7yard isnt terrible. but the radius of soul harvest is 16yard. wich makes having 2 pieces with pur not a bad thing,especially if using vengeful spirit.
> when things die and drop health globes you end up picking up the globes between each rotation of cob. so having that 16 or so yard of radius isnt only for grave injustice. but also for gruesome feast.
> what were the stats on the string of skulls you were checking out to say you'd lose dps over a serpent? and what were the prices for those stats on both the sos and serpent. because i fear you looked only at items at a specific buyout. and yes the sos market can be costly.
> 140mil for mine, and that was snipe. deffinatly worth a few hundred mil due to decent crit chance and zombie bear reduction and high avg dmg.
> just keep checking or if you want help into checking for a good sos pm me on d3 or on ocn


I looked in my price range (less than 20 mill.. which even that would take a bit to save up for) and then the no-limit area for time left. Some of them would take my damage up ~12k, about the same as a USerpent would (costing less than 20m) I really like the Visage, I just don't know how I can possibly squeeze it in; already need to make up the vit somewhere else, and then another ~150 vit to grab some Vile Wards with PickupRange - since they don't seem to be able to roll both.
The jump between my gear with comparable damage to yours (although I am only close on paper because your SoJ) but with a small bit less HP/resists/armor than you. my gear is in the ~1m/piece (except weapon) and 140mill is unreachable ATM







That gear-price jump is enormous. WOW. I thought we were talking 20m tops, not 140m lol. For that I might as well just go 0dog....
I dunno what I'm going to do now honestly. That is a LOT of saving for an SoS. Maybe if I switched from MaxMana to a weapon with Mana Regen and got a Serpent with mana regen.. that would be ~ the same regen as I have now (probably more, as I have 4piece/20 + ToTD/10 switching to Visage/10 + Uhk/10 + weapon/10) May be what I have to do while I save up for a nice SoS (or 0dog)

also.. the pants I have are 5, will the 2y affect CoB? I can't seem to find out exactly what the radius of that spell is..


----------



## JadedFloridian

It's been a great few days for me in hardcore. My barbarian is shaping up well and I've gotten some really lucky drops recently. Tonight I got a dex/vit/fire resist witching hour and a really nice Zuni chest with 218 vit. I added up my stuff and I should have around 200 mil once I sell the 10 items on my auction house. As I only have 10 mil on me right now, this is going to make a huge difference in the kind of gear I can get. Weapons are 30m+ for significant upgrades, gotta do what ya gotta do.

If anyone is interested, here is my profile for my spin-to-win HC barb:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/34082885

I'm still going pretty heavy into survivability over damage, but I'm slowly getting that up. I can comfortably do MP3 solo, and MP4 with my monk buddy. Really looking forward to getting to ~MP6, I find that is the sweet spot when it comes to additional item drops for legendaries. 47% procs a lot and the monsters still go down relatively fast, so that is my ultimate goal. I am aware that some barbs can do MP10 easily, but I'm looking to stay alive as long as I can!


----------



## vkngthndr09

I have a monk on Diablo she is pretty good but dear god is it expensive to gear. They are awesome but you have to grind to get money... A lot of money.


----------



## Fr0sty

20mil for an offhand isnt even 1/10th of the price to get you something good for end game purpose.

worst case scenario is. farm lower monster levels and farm some gold/items until you can afford,or get lucky with an item.

0dog is even worse in terms of pricing per pieces of gear. 8 or 9second reduction visage = a few hundred mils alone if you want 5 or 6crit. then you have to look for an soj with high elite dmg + high reduction to zombie dog. and so on. the 3pieces alone could cost you around 1bil and they wont be the best of them all.and since the offhand cant roll crit chance,you are left to maximise your crit chance on each other slots. + you do need high ias. so tri-fectas with resist and armor are the way to go. wich they dont come cheap at all

cob's radius is around 6 or 7yards. give or take.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> It's been a great few days for me in hardcore. My barbarian is shaping up well and I've gotten some really lucky drops recently. Tonight I got a dex/vit/fire resist witching hour and a really nice Zuni chest with 218 vit. I added up my stuff and I should have around 200 mil once I sell the 10 items on my auction house. As I only have 10 mil on me right now, this is going to make a huge difference in the kind of gear I can get. Weapons are 30m+ for significant upgrades, gotta do what ya gotta do.
> 
> If anyone is interested, here is my profile for my spin-to-win HC barb:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/34082885
> 
> I'm still going pretty heavy into survivability over damage, but I'm slowly getting that up. I can comfortably do MP3 solo, and MP4 with my monk buddy. Really looking forward to getting to ~MP6, I find that is the sweet spot when it comes to additional item drops for legendaries. 47% procs a lot and the monsters still go down relatively fast, so that is my ultimate goal. I am aware that some barbs can do MP10 easily, but I'm looking to stay alive as long as I can!


armor,strenght and vit. no need for resist since you can use vit into armor passive.+ strenght gives you armor. and +armor for more armor. yeah. and if you need to just use leap:iron impact as a last ressort buff to make you unkilleable. because 100% damage mitigation from armor comes at around 100k armor iirc.

and barbs are the only one who could come close to that amount of armor.with that sort of dmg mitigation. it could allow you to walk away from a near death experience. ohh wait,spin to win barbs dont need any of that to survive. they just run and spin


----------



## DoomDash

I finally got a trifecta crafted amulet. Could be better but it's not bad! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## -SE7EN-

Gotta quit wasting gold on crap lol. Gotta decent Serpent to hold me over til I can get an OK String of Skulls to run with Visage. Because of the high amounts of Int on my Vision and ThingoftheDeep, there was only a 25 resist difference between the 2.... not really going in the right direction with this, as I lose 7k+ health in the mix.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Gotta quit wasting gold on crap lol. Gotta decent Serpent to hold me over til I can get an OK String of Skulls to run with Visage. Because of the high amounts of Int on my Vision and ThingoftheDeep, there was only a 25 resist difference between the 2.... not really going in the right direction with this, as I lose 7k+ health in the mix.


hp doesnt matter as much as people think.

its all about armor and resist.

the more you stack of both the more you can do with less vit


----------



## JadedFloridian

It's amazing how you can still get such good deals on gear if you're patient, and it definitely seems to be the case in hardcore. Just snagged a pair of IK feet for 11m when comparably priced ones go for 30m. My rare ring I'm using is worth at least 20m+ and I bought it for 1m. Either way, I'm just biding my time until one of these big items I have sells, it's insane to think how much softcore gold I could get if I traded and cashed out.

I must say, after just a few weeks in hardcore I have almost zero interest in softcore now, items sell quicker and the economy is much more robust, and items are continually removed from the game so it keeps demand up. It's a blast and I highly recommend it to those with stable internet connections!


----------



## We Gone

Your post is right on about HC maybe we will run into each other some time I have a 60 Monk-DH & Wiz working on a new Barb lost the last one at 60+3 in MP3. One thing you stated is right on HC is more about survival than damage. The other thing I find in HC is it is a better team game, run off on your own and its over LOL. If everyone would play it more they would be better at Reg D3 gaming.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm down for some hardcore at some point....


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm down for some hardcore at some point....


That's what she said...


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's what she said...


LOL D whats up man.


----------



## neXen

Whoa,

i am surprised people still play this game

I stopped shortly after i was able to sell mp10 ubers in a group

has pvp been added?

did they add new items?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Whoa,
> 
> i am surprised people still play this game
> 
> I stopped shortly after i was able to sell mp10 ubers in a group
> 
> has pvp been added?
> 
> did they add new items?


Yup, millions of people still play.

If you want updates the official diablo 3 website/forums is a good place to start.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## -SE7EN-

yes! won a SoS bid for 2.5 million, and it didn't even drop my dps too much







still trying to find a way to squeeze in another 300 armor after getting 200something for a 40INT loss on my Marrow. Going to probably still not do the higher MPs until I am at least paragon 80 then slowly remove my HF and XP gem for more dps and life%, or an SoJ and life%
edit: ooops, i dont use a HF on my WD.. I need more dps


----------



## DoomDash

Started playing HC last night, already level 22 with my barb.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Started playing HC last night, already level 22 with my barb.


Throw it on mp10 and don't use the auction house.


----------



## DoomDash

35 now!


----------



## Dustin1

Hopefully someone can tell my why my barb is so squishy? I'm thinking it's because I'm not doing enough DPS to really utilize the % Life per dmg on my weapon and belt.

89k unbuffed, 119k semi-buffed, 189k with that big hairy dude.

Open to all and any opinions/pointers.









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/34593437


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Hopefully someone can tell my why my barb is so squishy? I'm thinking it's because I'm not doing enough DPS to really utilize the % Life per dmg on my weapon and belt.
> 
> 89k unbuffed, 119k semi-buffed, 189k with that big hairy dude.
> 
> Open to all and any opinions/pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/34593437


Yes that DPS is kinda low. You probably want to replace that Butcher's sickle with a better weapon, Barb needs 3ls only to survive on mp10.
Also you should try this build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhUQRP!ZYU!cZZbYc
Basically, Overpower/crushing advance helps you survive in many tough situations, run like the wind is necessary to keep the WOTB up all the time. And relentless toughen your when ever your barb experiences the near death experience lol.
PS: I forgot to mention, replacing that star ruby on yout Echoing Fury with a Star Emerald will give you a ~6k dps boost.
Hope that helps.


----------



## cravinmild

Honestly, what makes the Barb so awesome


----------



## yahu

I always assumed it was his sexy gray hair or the way his loin-cloth rustles in the wind.


----------



## We Gone

Made to 100 with Barb does over 740K buffed.... now back to DH

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WeGone-1844/hero/17115383


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Made to 100 with Barb does over 740K buffed.... now back to DH
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WeGone-1844/hero/17115383


Believe it or not the best weapon I ever found was that main hand you have. It was like that except more DPS. Kinda surprised you are doing so much dps without a mace/axe. Or is that with insanity? Cause then it makes more sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Hopefully someone can tell my why my barb is so squishy? I'm thinking it's because I'm not doing enough DPS to really utilize the % Life per dmg on my weapon and belt.
> 
> 89k unbuffed, 119k semi-buffed, 189k with that big hairy dude.
> 
> Open to all and any opinions/pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/34593437


Not enough Crit chance. Butchers Sickle is fine I use one and I'm at 300k unbuffed.

I hit a new milestone as well, level 60 HC!!!


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Believe it or not the best weapon I ever found was that main hand you have. It was like that except more DPS. Kinda surprised you are doing so much dps without a mace/axe. Or is that with insanity? Cause then it makes more sense.
> Not enough Crit chance. Butchers Sickle is fine I use one and I'm at 300k unbuffed.
> 
> I hit a new milestone as well, level 60 HC!!!


Grats on 60

Yes full buff as big guy with insanity...Unbuffed I am around 240k


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Grats on 60
> 
> Yes full buff as big guy with insanity...Unbuffed I am around 240k


OK that makes sense. Well grats on 100.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Honestly, what makes the Barb so awesome


Barb is ridiculously OP.


----------



## cravinmild

Barbawsomeness is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Honestly, what makes the Barb so awesome


total and complete immunity to crowd control effect once they zerk up. and since they can keep up zerk all the time it kinda makes them OP


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> total and complete immunity to crowd control effect once they zerk up. and since they can keep up zerk all the time it kinda makes them OP


I picked the right class from the start.


----------



## Dustin1

Slowly getting it all polished out. Just waiting on the gold to fix it.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Slowly getting it all polished out. Just waiting on the gold to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


almost there too. going to probably sit tight in my current gear and wait for some paragon levels so i can slowly trade out my vit gear for more damage stats.


----------



## cravinmild

I started with a barb but mid act 4 he was to squishy and had poor drops. Rolled a wiz and finished the game with it. My wiz found my barb gear which allowed it to finish act 4. Still using the same LS skorn for the last year- nothing to upgrade to for less then a billion


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Slowly getting it all polished out. Just waiting on the gold to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> almost there too. going to probably sit tight in my current gear and wait for some paragon levels so i can slowly trade out my vit gear for more damage stats.
Click to expand...

True that. Redid my barb and its turning out really well. Gotta snag a different Skorn and some different trifecta gear then try to get my res up a tad bit more and ill be golden.









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -SE7EN-

anyone give me some minimum recommended specs for a HOTA barb for high-mp (like 8+). My current WW gear is almost able to do 8, but if I get surrounded by 12+ I melt.


----------



## Squeets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone give me some minimum recommended specs for a HOTA barb for high-mp (like 8+). My current WW gear is almost able to do 8, but if I get surrounded by 12+ I melt.


I was able to solo all the MP10 Ubers with ~50k HP, ~650 Resistances (went up to ~650 with shout), and ~200k dps with shout. They were all very easy apart from Siegebreaker and Kulle... The stuns, slow bubbles, and grabs can really mess with keeping berserking up and without berserking you die pretty quick. I eventually got it though after 5-6 attempts.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CodyG-1153/hero/32389333

I have had that gear for months so I would assume it isn't worth much anymore.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone give me some minimum recommended specs for a HOTA barb for high-mp (like 8+). My current WW gear is almost able to do 8, but if I get surrounded by 12+ I melt.


I can do any MP level including 10 ubers with almost never dying ( WW spec though ). I only have low 400's for AR too. It's all about that life steal and life on hit, atk speed, and dmg







. Basically if you can get those 3 up + life you don't even need much for AR. I'm sure you've seen my barb as you're a buddy but check out how low my AR is and I don't use WC:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

Why HOTA anyway? You know you can do both? Replace your left click with hota.

Do you use blood thirst? That helped me a lot.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can do any MP level including 10 ubers with almost never dying ( WW spec though ). I only have low 400's for AR too. It's all about that life steal and life on hit, atk speed, and dmg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Basically if you can get those 3 up + life you don't even need much for AR. I'm sure you've seen my barb as you're a buddy but check out how low my AR is and I don't use WC:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993
> Why HOTA anyway? You know you can do both? Replace your left click with hota.
> Do you use blood thirst? That helped me a lot.


Yeah, I have been checking yours, Fluid's and WeGone's barb a lot lately to see what I want to get on my barb. I have seen some barbs with HOTA as main skill, but how would one 'start' the fight? I mean, I know there is the passive where you can gain fury every second, but if you run out midfight, are you just supposed to take off for a few seconds til it recovers, or is there something I am missing?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Yeah, I have been checking yours, Fluid's and WeGone's barb a lot lately to see what I want to get on my barb. I have seen some barbs with HOTA as main skill, but how would one 'start' the fight? I mean, I know there is the passive where you can gain fury every second, but if you run out midfight, are you just supposed to take off for a few seconds til it recovers, or is there something I am missing?


Your normal attack gains fury, so when you are out of Fury for Hota you are doing normal attacks, enough to get you started. It takes some getting used to, and sometimes I switch back and forth.

Also 66 levels on my hardcore character and not a single legendary has fallen yet.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I meant like.. I have seen some barbs with no main skill, just HOTA. No fury generator. Was seeing if someone might have some explanations on how that would work.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I meant like.. I have seen some barbs with no main skill, just HOTA. No fury generator. Was seeing if someone might have some explanations on how that would work.


Battle Rage with the crit to fury rune makes everything that crits a fury gen.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Battle Rage with the crit to fury rune makes everything that crits a fury gen.


No, it makes every crit a chance to generate fury.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Yeah, I have been checking yours, Fluid's and WeGone's barb a lot lately to see what I want to get on my barb. I have seen some barbs with HOTA as main skill, but how would one 'start' the fight? I mean, I know there is the passive where you can gain fury every second, but if you run out midfight, are you just supposed to take off for a few seconds til it recovers, or is there something I am missing?


I use a lot of LOH (1600) combined with high attack speed (2.24) I also only run about 375-425 resistance The bigger the crowd i go against the better I live. When it gets down to just 1 to 3 E's and they run in different directions it is more difficult to gain life so I try to save the big guy until the end.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> No, it makes every crit a chance to generate fury.


Got my jist.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I get the gist... except for some people seem to be able to do with 0 fury generator. I get that when they crit, they get fury from it, but when they have 0 fury, and no attacks that gain fury.... do they just wait til the fury comes back with the passive, or is there some other way to get a fury start? Like they don't use frenzy, bash, or cleave.


----------



## lckylocal

Even with 0 fury you can still do use hota it just becomes your basic attack as if you had no skill assigned to that slot so once you have battle rage up it still can crit and you gain fury. The only sometimes troublesome spot is when you first start and do not have battle rage up. Luckily you also gain fury whenever you take damage from a hit along with minimal fury gained from the basic attack so that is how most gain enough fury to start battle rage for the first time.


----------



## gunslinger0077

looking for people to do runs with my id is gunslinger1441


----------



## DoomDash

Why can't the full IK set and more importantly the Boulder Breaker be more viable? That weapon is easily the most bad ass looking weapon in the game.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The IK set except the boulder breaker is very viable: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amidas-1620/hero/11088519
In fact the boulder breaker can be viable, but it won't be as efficient as the others. Like it will cut your dps and proc rate in half or something like that.


----------



## DoomDash

I made a post on ideas on bnet, but here is what I'm kinda trying:

Lately I've been thinking about using Berserkers Rage with the IK set, but even though I don't LOSE fury per say I keep seeing my fury number switch between 118 and 119 ( my max is 119 ). So I can get the bonus of Beserks Rage with just the set, I also have to have Unforgiving active







.

Are there any other items in the game that can add fury gen? I couldn't think of any. Because maybe if you get rid of Weapons Master and replace it w/ Beserkers Rage that constant 25% more dmg would be worth the trade. It would also kind of depend on having NO fury spenders besides battle rage, which can easily re-max after spending with a warcry.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Mighty Weapons have fury regen mod on them. However they tend to lack base dmg.


----------



## We Gone

If you want to stay the Berserker longer and keep getting fury use the rune thrive on chaos when changed to him just keep hitting battle rage w/into the fray as fast as u can it will keep resetting the timer for Berserker .


----------



## cravinmild

I went completely left field with my barb last night. Dropped my main WW for HOTA (hits @ 1mill+ crits) but ended up replacing WC for WW. Now I have the best of both worlds. WW for white trash and fury non stop sprint and HOTA for the elites and troublesome trash. It takes some great fury management and a few more deaths in tight places but once its going its unstoppable. Cut my time in half with elites and perhaps 15% slower on white trash.


----------



## DoomDash

My hardcore character is coming along nicely. I rolled a really nice amulet for hardcore on my second try, great for survivability. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/34484393

So I've been playing around with Berserkers Rage + Full IK set. The way I see it you lose a lot of damage using a mighty weapon w/ Weapon Mastery equipped since instead of 10% crit change it gives you +3 more fury gen. So, instead of using that as a passive I use Beserkers Rage, since I have no need for fury outside of battle rage. That gives me a 25% damage boost at all times, kind of offsetting not using a mace/axe. So yes I'm currently not using any fury spender besides BR, but all of my cleave hits are hitting for big AoE damage especially on crits. My gear is obviously lacking but I was going to maybe try the same build on my softcore character as well with a 1660 socketed IK weapon and seeing how it goes ( and I wanna see how much dmg a marciece ruby makes that thing lol ). Of course I'll need some more money.

Also I'm not arguing that this is more efficient than fury spending builds but it's different / fun and I can use my favorite weapon in the process.


----------



## lckylocal

When your ready for mp3-4 doom add me so you can join us. Currently its mainly me on my dh, a monk and a wd so dps isnt an issue but having warcry will definitely help us push a little harder. We do use raidcall btw.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FluiD-1502/hero/34024587


----------



## Fr0sty

the phase "we doubled it" comes to mind



and for those that doubt the legitimacy of this screenshot. please refer to the minimap to see both stars signaling two legendary drop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I made a post on ideas on bnet, but here is what I'm kinda trying:
> 
> Lately I've been thinking about using Berserkers Rage with the IK set, but even though I don't LOSE fury per say I keep seeing my fury number switch between 118 and 119 ( my max is 119 ). So I can get the bonus of Beserks Rage with just the set, I also have to have Unforgiving active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Are there any other items in the game that can add fury gen? I couldn't think of any. Because maybe if you get rid of Weapons Master and replace it w/ Beserkers Rage that constant 25% more dmg would be worth the trade. It would also kind of depend on having NO fury spenders besides battle rage, which can easily re-max after spending with a warcry.
> 
> Any ideas?


berserker rage with mighty weapon works just fine. fury on hit. + fury on crit with the right skill.

i supose you are talking about your hc barb?. if so finding a decent mighty weapon might be hard in hc.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Keep farming CotA and you'll see a quadruple some day. Random is just a term


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Keep farming CotA and you'll see a quadruple some day. Random is just a term


both legendary were the same. not just a simple doubled drop. but a real manly doubled drop.

i've allready seen plenty of double and tripple drop anyway. but this one was funny enough because of the clone status


----------



## DoomDash

I once found the exact same yellow item within a minute from each other. Don't know if I took a screen but they had the same name and same stats. Might be in this thread somewhere.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Yep, I have also found a dupe item within about 10 seconds of finding the first one. This happened not that long after launch, I haven't encountered the bug in a long time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I just got back into this game have a wiz paragon 10 and barb paragon 5 they arent perfect you guys can tell me what i should change to make them better but they dont die easy even on monster level 5.

wizard
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/17742156

barb
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/10581529


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Those look like some PvP build to me. Lots of EHP and Life regen







And I don't think the pvp build's standard has changed much lately.
PS: You might want to give your barb a skorn instead, it has huge base damage and Rend dmg is based on weapon base damage.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Those look like some PvP build to me. Lots of EHP and Life regen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think the pvp build's standard has changed much lately.
> PS: You might want to give your barb a skorn instead, it has huge base damage and Rend dmg is based on weapon base damage.


will look into that i mosty play in coop games im used to old inferno that was hard lol back then i went with life regen and life on hit to surive. I play with my wiz more lately hes more fun i can wipe out entire mobs with blizard and hes so strong i just let them gang up on me then use it.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Still waiting for Blizzard to give me a new incentive to play in form of a patch/expansion.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Those look like some PvP build to me. Lots of EHP and Life regen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think the pvp build's standard has changed much lately.
> PS: You might want to give your barb a skorn instead, it has huge base damage and Rend dmg is based on weapon base damage.


every skill is based on weapon damage.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> every skill is based on weapon damage.


Yeah that's true but when it comes to build's efficiency, only heavy hitting skill is heavily based on weapon base dmg or let's say IAS plays an insignificant or no role at all.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah that's true but when it comes to build's efficiency, only heavy hitting skill is heavily based on weapon base dmg or let's say IAS plays an insignificant or no role at all.


not all skills work the same. but they all deal damage based on weapon damage range.

some might benefit more from ias. like wicked wind twisters. or run like the wind nado's and so on.

skorns are cheaper to find these days. but dual wielding will always give more stat points possible.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well the thing is in order to get the maximum efficiency out of your gear (aka make them synergy nicely), weapon choice is very important and sometime it's like there's no other choice e.g. most DH pick Xbow over 1h xbow or bow because the class itself is a heavy hitting one. There's no skill that procs hatred regen so we DH need to make sure each hit is worth few thousand pounds before our hatred run out. WW barb can refill their resources quickly, (some of) their skill dmg is based heavily on proc rate (Yep proc rate not weapon base damage), therefore most of ww barbs go with dual wielding. It's even better if a WW Barb could afford a nicely rolled dagger, which is a big minus to paper dps (Due to its super low base dmg), but a huge boost to eDPS just because of its awesome based as








Same thing applied to rend barb, they don't have time to hit a target twice in pvp, also don't have enough targets to fill up their fury in battle so Skorn is one hell of a choice







after all, D3 is just a story about a hero managed to lay down his enemies before his precious resources ran out.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well the thing is in order to get the maximum efficiency out of your gear (aka make them synergy nicely), weapon choice is very important and sometime it's like there's no other choice e.g. most DH pick Xbow over 1h xbow or bow because the class itself is a heavy hitting one. There's no skill that procs hatred regen so we DH need to make sure each hit is worth few thousand pounds before our hatred run out. WW barb can refill their resources quickly, (some of) their skill dmg is based heavily on proc rate (Yep proc rate not weapon base damage), therefore most of ww barbs go with dual wielding. It's even better if a WW Barb could afford a nicely rolled dagger, which is a big minus to paper dps (Due to its super low base dmg), but a huge boost to eDPS just because of its awesome based as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing applied to rend barb, they don't have time to hit a target twice in pvp, also don't have enough targets to fill up their fury in battle so Skorn is one hell of a choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all, D3 is just a story about a hero managed to lay down his enemies before his precious resources ran out.


All armor slots are important when trying to maximize gear.

The biggest mistake new players make is not hitting break points with IAS or CC or using the 10:1 CD to CC ratio to a lesser extent. At lower gear levels any increase helps but when you are 250M eDPS or higher you really have to know your break points and use gear calculators. Especially when you are looking to dump billions on a single upgrade.

Perfect example is daggers on a barb. They work well as an offhand on lowered geared characters. Once you have a decent damage EF with +0.25 IAS, with either a socket or CD you try to find a slow heavy hitting spear and use the EF as the offhand.

I do agree that DH's have terrible skill synergy.


----------



## -SE7EN-

This may be a silly question, but what is the deal with EFs for barbs. Almost all non-Skorn barbs seem to have one, but the only stat I see on them that doesn't roll just as good on a rare is 'fear'. Would think that would not be a great thing on a melee class, but maybe I am mistaken? Someone enlighten me please.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It has 0.25 APS. It's like 25% IAS IIRC (I'm a DH player, not a melee guy







)


----------



## chris164935

It's not a percentage. And, I believe that the attribute is applied to both weapons, if you are dual-wielding. The base AS of a mace is 1.2. The +0.25 APS stat brings the Echoing Fury's AS up to 1.45. If it was a percentage, 25% of 1.2 would be .3 which would yield a new AS of 1.5. But, the important part is that the attribute is applied to both weapons when dual-wielding. So, if you have a sword as your off-hand weapon, it's AS would increase from 1.4 to 1.65 because of the Echoing Fury's +0.25 APS stat.


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone know the value of this ( gem included ):


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone know the value of this ( gem included ):


Billions...back when I played anyway. Not sure about now.


----------



## DoomDash

I know its worth a lot but I can't get any bites on it on AH ( 1.6b right now ). I feel too lazy to use jsp2 or w/e that site is called.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I know its worth a lot but I can't get any bites on it on RMAH ( 1.6b right now ). I feel too lazy to use jsp2 or w/e that site is called.


When I stopped playing, stuff on the rmah wasn't really selling. That was months ago so I can't see it selling now. I just don't see anyone paying real money for it. It's a very nice item but the paying top dollar for top items concept seems to have worn off. Either way, your best bet would be d2jsp.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Billions...back when I played anyway. Not sure about now.


Lol not billions now i bought a few of those from 1mil-10mil some with better specs.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol not billions now i bought a few of those from 1mil-10mil some with better specs.


crit + socket? link the echo fury you bought with same specs or better for that price


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol not billions now i bought a few of those from 1mil-10mil some with better specs.


Yeah it's def worth way more than that.... you must have missed the crit dmg.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah it's def worth way more than that.... you must have missed the crit dmg.


yea i missed the crit but overall stuff sells alot cheaper now it seems kinda wierd with gold prices so cheap .27 for 10mil gold now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea i missed the crit but overall stuff sells alot cheaper now it seems kinda wierd with gold prices so cheap .27 for 10mil gold now.


over aboundance of gears makes the mid tier gear pretty cheap. but higher tier will never drop in prices


----------



## Dustin1

I was using a Skorn, swapped over to the Bul-Kathos set for some quicker kills at a lower MP after swapping out to a nice EF my DPS shot up from 130k to 173-9k.. Unbuffed of course, but the deal with EF's is that you can get 2 buffs from Weapsons Master but at the same time they can be cheap and effective.


----------



## Cryosis00

What makes EF a staple for DW Barbs and DW Monks is the +0.25 APS. This is applied to both weapons.

As for the EF screen shot. That is a really solid EF. Great damage, CD and a socket. The only thing preventing this from being a top tier item is the +0.24 APS roll on the weapon. You should still get 1 billion+ for this item but if that max rolled the APS then you could be seeing 5x - 10x the gold.

Fr0sty is spot on with gear pricing. The top tier items only increase in value with the de-valuing of the gold. All other tiers of items will decrease significantly. The other driver in this is the crafted gear. All the new crafted items can roll best in slot stats. This further shrinks the pool of AH buyers that are now crafting instead of searching for slot upgrades on the AH.


----------



## -SE7EN-

so with the barb, on some setups it is better to have the EF as OH.. is the same true for monk? I got a mediocre one to share with my barbnmonk while i save up for better class-specific statted ones, and am trying to maximise the effectiveness of it.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so with the barb, on some setups it is better to have the EF as OH.. is the same true for monk? I got a mediocre one to share with my barbnmonk while i save up for better class-specific statted ones, and am trying to maximise the effectiveness of it.


It depends on your dps. Since barb can have LS on the belt, they can generally sacrifice LS on the OH for a EF with crit and socket. The monk usually needs every bit of LS they can get, So it really depends on the dps. Some have 250k+ and are doing fine with a top notch EF. I really wouldn't want a cheap EF on a monk though, not for high MP (8-10) anyway.


----------



## DoomDash

What's the juice as a DH right now, and why am I hearing about a DH nerf from the bnet forums?


----------



## DoomDash

What's the juice as a DH right now, and why am I hearing about a DH nerf from the bnet forums?

Anyway I still cant sell my echo, even on d2jsp


----------



## lckylocal

The dh nerf is snapshotting gloom with rapid fire similar to how monks used to with sweeping winds. It wont really matter except for really low geared players using a manticore


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> The dh nerf is snapshotting gloom with rapid fire similar to how monks used to with sweeping winds. It wont really matter except for really low geared players using a manticore


Wow you must be kidding here.


----------



## lckylocal

kidding as in the nerf or the fact it wont matter that much?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> The dh nerf is snapshotting gloom with rapid fire similar to how monks used to with sweeping winds. It wont really matter except for really low geared players using a manticore


Can you explain how it works? I don't know DH's well enough but I'd like to try it on my wifes DH.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

You shouldn't if you don't want to get mad. See the big guy named "NERF" over there? Yeah It's DH's best friend since day 1.


----------



## computerparts

Wow, a year after release and they're still nerfing away?


----------



## lckylocal

Its not really a nerf but more of a bug fix. The way it works is you use shadow power (15-35% life steal depending on rune) and as long as you dont stop shooting rapid fire you keep the life steal after shadow power is gone. It works the same way with shuriken cloud. You can see an example of the shuriken cloud here:


----------



## Mr.Cigar

No it's not a bug. The skill description does say it quite clear that Gloom's ls will apply to any attack that's initiated while SP is on. Channeling skill is meant to be snapshot in D3 because "an attack" in this case only stops when the channel stop, therefore the term "channeling". Remember DT/WW? They snapshot few things too








This will reduce the population of DH on high mp for sure, because even for a top-gear DH, managing resource with such a ridiculous consume/regen rate on high mp is just a pain. Luckily I still have my legacy set, but yeah, it's suck knowing Blizz still have that much hatred left for DH


----------



## lckylocal

We must be looking at different descriptions because I looked at my dh again and on the site and both say you get the life steal for 5 seconds. Either way this is one of those "nerfs" that I am actually looking forward to because I have almost killed myself countless times when I start shooting a pack from a distance then they put reflect on. Since you don't get the ls or reduced dmg right when you use gloom all the bombs mid air almost kill me. The same thing as when I used to use traps or cluster bombs instead of bombardment.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah you said it and there. See the nonsense? Try to get that 5 sec bonus in the middle of any channeling skill then








It's just Blizzard kicking their own butt, they're modifying almost every mechanic of the game through nerfing and claim it's a bug. Obviously DH is not your main hero, 'cause every DH player knows that they need SP when using caltrops against reflect dmg enemies. It's like some very basic lesson for us DH since day 1 (When D3 was still one hell of a battlefield), without it, bye bye act 2 and beyond. That's a very legit mechanic that pushed most of us DH through the story line my friend. And now just because top-gear dh can farm mp 10 efficiently using the said mechanic (Mostly because blizz for the first time in history, buff a DH skill to a proper degree), Blizz immediately assumes that's a bug, well done, very well done


----------



## Fr0sty

snapshoting mechanism isnt fair at all. and wasnt intended at all.

stop thinking that the devs are out to get your dh cigar. the snapshoting mechanic is game breaking.

it allows dh to stand there and facetank without any care while being able to have 2 different sets of gears..





 gear swapping rapid fire/gloom abuse. so you tell me that this mechanic was intended?..


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Snapshot stat is game breaking, I agree. But it's not what I'm talking about, and I don't even know about it before I saw your vid. It's the ls snapshot I'm talking about. Also, DH is not a Monk, snapshot stats doesn't help because they need to stand still for the snapshot to work, switching gear at such rate is just pure silly, I'm sure no DH ever cares about such useless mechanic.
Back on the topic. Before rapid fire got buffed, a lot of people been asking around if this (The ls snapshot) is a bug or not. And no one, ever called it a bug but a mechanic. It's just what DH've been living with since the birth of D3. Why all of the sudden Blizz call it a bug? Why didn't any bluepost just jump in and tell us that''s a damn bug before? Because finally DH can do it on high mp







sounds familiar? Why don't perma freeze & mr.faceroll everything (also snapshot everything too) get nerfed but DH? I'm not assuming any thing but the idea of Blizzard hating on DH is so obvious, it's just there or they're really that bad at class balancing. You have no idea how tough for me to keep my gear fashionable with every Blizz's new hot trend after almost every patch for DH







that's game-breaking.


----------



## -SE7EN-

how bout EH for HOTA? bad idea or not?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Snapshot stat is game breaking, I agree. But it's not what I'm talking about, and I don't even know about it before I saw your vid. It's the ls snapshot I'm talking about. Also, DH is not a Monk, snapshot stats doesn't help because they need to stand still for the snapshot to work, switching gear at such rate is just pure silly, I'm sure no DH ever cares about such useless mechanic.
> Back on the topic. Before rapid fire got buffed, a lot of people been asking around if this (The ls snapshot) is a bug or not. And no one, ever called it a bug but a mechanic. It's just what DH've been living with since the birth of D3. Why all of the sudden Blizz call it a bug? Why didn't any bluepost just jump in and tell us that''s a damn bug before? Because finally DH can do it on high mp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds familiar? Why don't perma freeze & mr.faceroll everything (also snapshot everything too) get nerfed but DH? I'm not assuming any thing but the idea of Blizzard hating on DH is so obvious, it's just there or they're really that bad at class balancing. You have no idea how tough for me to keep my gear fashionable with every Blizz's new hot trend after almost every patch for DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's game-breaking.


blizz didnt comment on the lifesteal snapshot as far as i know. but they could very well chuck it down to the not intended to work as is pile.

blizz are just bad at creating something and knowing of the impact before its implemented. look at how many ah related bugs there were. the wizzard invicibility bug. the barbarian bug. the rampant rubberbanding still occuring and so on. judging by that track reccord,it doesnt surprise me that blizz didnt knew how to fix those thing without breaking the skill in itself. so they are leaving it like so until they will completly overhaul the skill system in the big patch or xpansion.

wizzard invicibility bug. love the song choice 




barbarian bug


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how bout EH for HOTA? bad idea or not?


EH or EF? If you meant EF, it's fine for a HOTA build. If your MH'ing an EF then a 2H (Skorn) is probably better but if your OH'ing the EF with a nice high dps spear the damage is more comparable.

The Skorn will have larger crits due to it higher base damage but the EF combo will hit more times per sec. if your hitting your APS break points.


----------



## DoomDash

New record. I could beat that pretty easy I think but I'm good for now:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1562641

*edit*
Nevermind beat it


----------



## -SE7EN-

can someone who has a top-end monk share their stats with me? unbuffed dps, AR and armor, along with hp and cc/chd/aps... would appreciate it immensely, trying to count up everything from gear isn't going too well, and want to see where I need to be gear-wise when I start getting higher paragons.


----------



## yahu

I was finally able to build out my 0dog WD set, though I still need to do some tweaking. that is quite a bit of fun and allows me to farm on higher levels of MP. I was cruising on MP8 last night and blipped up to MP10 at the end of the night.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can someone who has a top-end monk share their stats with me? unbuffed dps, AR and armor, along with hp and cc/chd/aps... would appreciate it immensely, trying to count up everything from gear isn't going too well, and want to see where I need to be gear-wise when I start getting higher paragons.


I do not consider my monk top end but I can solo MP10 but generally farm MP8.

DPS Unbuffed: 177k
AR = 613
Armor = 3943
HP = 42k
CC = 50%
CHD = 473%
APS = 2.44
Lifesteal = 2.9%

I only run LS on my main hand. It is safer to run LS on both weapons but with bell burst build the bells keeps me topped off.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I built a monk few months ago (Infact I've built monk several times, almost whenever I feel bored with my DH), not top but this was his stats @PL25:
275k unbuffed dps
42k HP
575 unbuffed resis (w/o OWE)
3500 uhbuffed armor
5.14 LS (Dual EF and Spear)
CC above 50
CD above 450 (Don't remember exactly CC and CD)
Lots of AS (Over 2.5. ~3.0 with Won Khim Lau or any fist weap)
Some note from my own experience: Monk needs lots of dam mitigation but just a little bit of HP (Around 38-40k). CC, CD are ok, AS is a must (Cyclone proc iirc). OWE is also a MUST if you want to get everything out of it. And that DPS is easy to break cause I picked two mediocre weapon, cost only 30mil in total for both







just don't want to invest too much into a "just for fun" build. Sadly that monk outperformed my stupid DH in several way, he was too awesome that I hated him and striped him naked to ease my hatred.


----------



## yahu

^LOL


----------



## lckylocal

Finally made it all the way after losing my last para 76. Now to focus on my dh some more.


----------



## DoomDash

Grats man, that is damn impressive.


----------



## lckylocal

Thanks. Surprisingly its only the 115th barb on the us servers to make paragon 100 which I couldnt believe considering I hit it at just under 150 hours


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I built a monk few months ago (Infact I've built monk several times, almost whenever I feel bored with my DH), not top but this was his stats @PL25:
> 275k unbuffed dps
> 42k HP
> 575 unbuffed resis (w/o OWE)
> 3500 uhbuffed armor
> 5.14 LS (Dual EF and Spear)
> CC above 50
> CD above 450 (Don't remember exactly CC and CD)
> Lots of AS (Over 2.5. ~3.0 with Won Khim Lau or any fist weap)
> Some note from my own experience: Monk needs lots of dam mitigation but just a little bit of HP (Around 38-40k). CC, CD are ok, AS is a must (Cyclone proc iirc). OWE is also a MUST if you want to get everything out of it. And that DPS is easy to break cause I picked two mediocre weapon, cost only 30mil in total for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't want to invest too much into a "just for fun" build. Sadly that monk outperformed my stupid DH in several way, he was too awesome that I hated him and striped him naked to ease my hatred.


You sure 275k unbuffed dps? I'd consider that to be a top monk. And the weapons, 30 mil for both? 275k dps and 30 mil for 2 weapons just doesn't add up.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can someone who has a top-end monk share their stats with me? unbuffed dps, AR and armor, along with hp and cc/chd/aps... would appreciate it immensely, trying to count up everything from gear isn't going too well, and want to see where I need to be gear-wise when I start getting higher paragons.


I haven't played in ages but here's where I left off. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/treocsx15-1166/hero/24903020


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> You sure 275k unbuffed dps? I'd consider that to be a top monk. And the weapons, 30 mil for both? 275k dps and 30 mil for 2 weapons just doesn't add up.


Definitely 275k. I've never built any monk that has <200k unbuffed dps. My latest for fun monk stopped @215k unbuffed with 2 crappy self-found weap. Maybe 1 mil both back then.
http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistercigar-6531/Yondaime/23110600


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Definitely 275k. I've never built any monk that has <200k unbuffed dps. My latest for fun monk stopped @215k unbuffed with 2 crappy self-found weap. Maybe 1 mil both back then.
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistercigar-6531/Yondaime/23110600


The rest of your gear explains it. Nice setup although a bit glassy. How many billions you got into that?


----------



## -SE7EN-

very nice monks i see in this thread







I am stuck at ~120k dps unbuffed, but hopefully that will change when I start using a non-HF ring and can trade out vit gear for more dex n stuff. I think my APS is a bit low, I think it is 1.99/2.34 would be lower without the EF.


----------



## DoomDash

So who here hit level 100 paragon first?!!?!?

I was 2731 in America:
http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/doomdash-1527/DoomDash/27993


----------



## lckylocal

1571 in America on my sc barb

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/fluid-1502/FluiD/17434473


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> 1571 in America on my sc barb
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/fluid-1502/FluiD/17434473


Did you have a job at the time? Just curious because I sadly got my full time job the day after it came out lol.


----------



## Dustin1

^^--- Lol...

If anyone is down to run a few games I'm gonna be on for about another hour and a half...

Defy#1363

Profile/Char info : http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/34593437


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you have a job at the time? Just curious because I sadly got my full time job the day after it came out lol.


Yes and no lol... I have a marketing / mobile app development company so my hours vary week to week.


----------



## enkay

i just purchased torchlight 2, i really enjoy this type of game, so i was wondering is diablo better? (not trying to start a flame-war lol) i just want the best experience!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> i just purchased torchlight 2, i really enjoy this type of game, so i was wondering is diablo better? (not trying to start a flame-war lol) i just want the best experience!


They are just different. I wouldn't say one is better than the other. D3 has the advantage of a bigger community and guaranteed expansion though.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> The rest of your gear explains it. Nice setup although a bit glassy. How many billions you got into that?


~ 17.5-18bil. Glassy 'cause those are my DH's gears. Gearing a 100plvl char is so much easier








I will post my Monk old gears if I can find pictures of them, those were some real beast for a monk too


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys, just purchased this yesterday, late to the party, I know. I'm in the process of skimming through the pages, but I wanted to post my question anyway.

I heard about this option to enable monster power, to make dungeon runs harder but drop better loot. I found the option within settings to enable it, but where do I go to actually make use of it? It says it can be used in solo or private multiplayer mode. Do I have to complete the game on normal first or something? I feel like I'm missing a key part to using this feature


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys, just purchased this yesterday, late to the party, I know. I'm in the process of skimming through the pages, but I wanted to post my question anyway.
> 
> I heard about this option to enable monster power, to make dungeon runs harder but drop better loot. I found the option within settings to enable it, but where do I go to actually make use of it? It says it can be used in solo or private multiplayer mode. Do I have to complete the game on normal first or something? I feel like I'm missing a key part to using this feature


When you're in the main menu, hit Select Quest(Or choose quest, whatever. Lol) and it will be in the box next to where you select your difficulty.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Oh man just wait til your reach inferno.


----------



## yahu

what Dustin said, but you might need to enable it first in the Options menu (I can't remember if it was enabled by default when it first came out). I highly suggest using high MP when first getting through the game. It is more challenging and you level much quicker. Here are some screenshots:





*edit - I haven't played Torchlight 2 but the first one didn't feel on the same level as D3, almost more childish/not as polished. I'm not even talking the more colorful graphics, but the gameplay and even the way they handled the inventory. I do know a lot of people that love Torchlight, I just never personally could get into it. Of course D3 has its share of issues, but when I pick it up to play I usually get sucked back in.


----------



## DoomDash

DAT CRIT CHANCE

I changed up my gear for fun, and I think I kinda like it. I am now using 2 of nats set for the crit bonus, actually exceeding my old damage. I need to add a little more AR to make it really work which means saving for IK gloves with trifecta.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> DAT CRIT CHANCE
> 
> I changed up my gear for fun, and I think I kinda like it. I am now using 2 of nats set for the crit bonus, actually exceeding my old damage. I need to add a little more AR to make it really work which means saving for IK gloves with trifecta.


How in the world did you get 90% cc? And without a shield at that! Do barbs have some skill that adds crazy amount of cc?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Barb has 38% free CC from skills. Not to mention other additional as and cd bonus.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Barb has 38% free CC from skills. Not to mention other additional as and cd bonus.


Haha that pic says it all. 38% cc from skills, that's nuts! I always knew barb was OP but that's just ridiculous. Maybe I'll start a barb if/when I play again.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> When you're in the main menu, hit Select Quest(Or choose quest, whatever. Lol) and it will be in the box next to where you select your difficulty.


Ahh, I see. Thank you.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> How in the world did you get 90% cc? And without a shield at that! Do barbs have some skill that adds crazy amount of cc?


10% from Weapons Master, 5% from Ruthless, 10% from overpower ( which is always active when I play ), 10% from Wrath ( which is always active ), 3% from scoundrel, then gear ( plus the new nats set bonus I'm getting ).

And yes there is a crit chance I've already hit it for funzies with a shield.

My current setup:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

I could still add crit.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Battle Rage also gives you an additional 3% CC.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Battle Rage also gives you an additional 3% CC.


don't encourage this monstrosity


----------



## Dustin1

I hate server maintenance when ive been bidding back and forth on something I really want. I JUST WANT TO FINISH MY BARB!

Anyone else ever notice that demonuc essence is a PITA to get once you actually need it? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cryosis00

I would think a 6cc Mempo with 9IAS would be better than the Nat's set bonus at the expense of having to equip a Nat's helm.

Nice screenshot nonetheless.


----------



## computerparts

So is high end gear still expensive? Last time I remember, the Rip Breaths were going for 1.3 bil and Nat's rings with crit were over 1 bil. Are prices still that high or have they come down a bit?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I would think a 6cc Mempo with 9IAS would be better than the Nat's set bonus at the expense of having to equip a Nat's helm.
> 
> Nice screenshot nonetheless.


True, but getting one of those is near impossible. If that day comes ill swap the boots instead.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> So is high end gear still expensive? Last time I remember, the Rip breaths were going for 1.3 bil and Nat's rings with crit were over 1 bil. Are prices still that high or have they come down a bit?


perfect rolls are still mega expensive, however average rolls are affordable. I bought a nats with 5% crit for 100 some million.


----------



## Dustin1

Yeah its not too bad. Got a nice 3cc str mempo for 390m. But it can get expensive lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -SE7EN-

so.... whats the odds on crafting trifecta gloves with some ar?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so.... whats the odds on crafting trifecta gloves with some ar?


I have rolled a couple trifecta gloves for my monk. Sadly none were better than the gloves I already had equipped. I would estimate I have crafted 300+ gloves. I have had great success on shoulders, amulets, and to a lesser extent, bracers.

It is all relative to what you already have equipped. My AH bought gloves are pretty darn good, so my sample is skewed based on the type of rolls I need to craft better gloves.

However, when your next upgrade would cost you 100+million or billions. Then it is, by far, much cheaper to roll 1000 gloves then it would be to save up enough for your next AH purchase.

If you rolled insane gloves that happen to be missing AR, maybe you could upgrade another piece of gear and get a high AR roll.


----------



## Destrto

So I encounter my first Legendary drop at level 26, in Act II, I get a Witch Doctor's helmet...

....I'm a Barbarian.. -_-

Also, Since I'm still reading through all these posts, can someone help me understand how the follower's equipment works? If I give, say, the Templar a shield that offers a ~% better magic find, does that go towards my own? And same question about other attribute bonuses like, life after kill, life on hit, gold find, etc... Would equipping my Follower with weapons and items with extra bonuses effect me at all? Or should I just give them stuff that strictly affects damage or similar base attributes?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> So I encounter my first Legendary drop at level 26, in Act II, I get a Witch Doctor's helmet...
> 
> ....I'm a Barbarian.. -_-
> 
> Also, Since I'm still reading through all these posts, can someone help me understand how the follower's equipment works? If I give, say, the Templar a shield that offers a ~% better magic find, does that go towards my own? And same question about other attribute bonuses like, life after kill, life on hit, gold find, etc... Would equipping my Follower with weapons and items with extra bonuses effect me at all? Or should I just give them stuff that strictly affects damage or similar base attributes?


I don't remember how the MF works, but all the other stuff, like life on hit, only give it to the follower.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

You wil get 20% of follower MF/GF. That's all, other ones can't be shared.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't remember how the MF works, but all the other stuff, like life on hit, only give it to the follower.


That part made sense for the life on hit and such. But yea, I'm curious to know if the MF and GF affect me as well.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> You wil get 20% of follower MF/GF. That's all, other ones can't be shared.


Ahh, ok thanks. So it benefits me to add equipment with those attributes to my Followers, at least a little.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I have rolled a couple trifecta gloves for my monk. Sadly none were better than the gloves I already had equipped. I would estimate I have crafted 300+ gloves. I have had great success on shoulders, amulets, and to a lesser extent, bracers.
> It is all relative to what you already have equipped. My AH bought gloves are pretty darn good, so my sample is skewed based on the type of rolls I need to craft better gloves.
> However, when your next upgrade would cost you 100+million or billions. Then it is, by far, much cheaper to roll 1000 gloves then it would be to save up enough for your next AH purchase.
> If you rolled insane gloves that happen to be missing AR, maybe you could upgrade another piece of gear and get a high AR roll.


i actually cannot find gloves on the AH that have 40+ AR that would not drop my dps by 1000 or more (0dog, so I am at less than 90k dps anyways) even for 2bill.
current crafted: 225int, 9IAS, 10cc. 22chd.
that took me ~20m worth of crafting (while I have spent double that on my monk and not rolled trifecta) and I have found myself out of DEs for the first time.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so.... whats the odds on crafting trifecta gloves with some ar?


I believe moldran figured 1 in 200 will roll trifecta ( average ), so that + AR is even less likely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> You wil get 20% of follower MF/GF. That's all, other ones can't be shared.


I think exp gain can. Personally I rock a puzzle ring so I have a higher chance at demonic essence.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Yep, exp gain can be shared, which is why some people equip their followers with HF rings and Leoric's.


----------



## Destrto

Just started playing 2 days ago, so a lot of the items and acronyms you guys use I'm not familiar with yet. Good to know my thought to share exp gain, magic find and gold find items will benefit me in game.


----------



## Jhors2

I played this at launch for a few months, and while a good game it felt unbalanced and not fully polished. How do people feel about it now that Blizzard has had some patching and work done with it? I've heard much better things now than around launch time.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> I played this at launch for a few months, and while a good game it felt unbalanced and not fully polished. How do people feel about it now that Blizzard has had some patching and work done with it? I've heard much better things now than around launch time.


I got the game 2 months after launch and played the game heavily ( had no life lol) for about 8 months. During the time I played it, I feel overall it did improve in some aspects. But in the grand scheme of things it also started to feel like every patch that came was too little too late. And I started asking myself, why didn't they include this or that feature at launch or soon after? Eventually I got tired of the same thing over and over and stopped playing. So over all up until the time I stopped playing, I think things are certainly better since launch but there was still a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## Phantasma

Just came back to the game after quitting due to bad farming luck with my demon hunter + got hacked and banned from RMAH not too long after the game's release...All of a sudden, I have a lvl 60 monk paragon 45 stock 69k dps decked out in legendaries and a few set items...since when has being hacked ever gone in my favor?!?! Granted, Blizzard is going to find this out eventually so I'm not really caring to hold onto this "face + keyboard" named character.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I believe moldran figured 1 in 200 will roll trifecta ( average ), so that + AR is even less likely.
> I think exp gain can. Personally I rock a puzzle ring so I have a higher chance at demonic essence.


Yeah I forgot that one. Must find a reason to comeback to play real soon as my d3 "knowledge" is starting falling apart...


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Yep, exp gain can be shared, which is why some people equip their followers with HF rings and Leoric's.


Well, looks like my templar will be getting my hellfire and a new leorics. Lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i actually cannot find gloves on the AH that have 40+ AR that would not drop my dps by 1000 or more (0dog, so I am at less than 90k dps anyways) even for 2bill.
> current crafted: 225int, 9IAS, 10cc. 22chd.
> that took me ~20m worth of crafting (while I have spent double that on my monk and not rolled trifecta) and I have found myself out of DEs for the first time.


I can see why you can't find anything on the AH better than your gloves. The 225 int on your current gloves is why.

I play COB on my WD so IAS is not very important to me. I don't know enough about 0dog build to know if that holds true for that build as well.

What I mean is if I am using your gloves as a base. If I crafted gloves with 200+ int, 10cc, 40+CD and AR, I would take those in a heartbeat over your trifecta. The sheet DPS may be lower but COB is about huge crits from a single cast. The channeling is affected by IAS but it is low priority.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I can see why you can't find anything on the AH better than your gloves. The 225 int on your current gloves is why.
> I play COB on my WD so IAS is not very important to me. I don't know enough about 0dog build to know if that holds true for that build as well.
> What I mean is if I am using your gloves as a base. If I crafted gloves with 200+ int, 10cc, 40+CD and AR, I would take those in a heartbeat over your trifecta. The sheet DPS may be lower but COB is about huge crits from a single cast. The channeling is affected by IAS but it is low priority.


0dog is very much affected by aps, it guides how fast you explode the dogs, giving 6k+life/dog and globes. ias is currently the weakest part of my build, as my base gear was for a CoB (and before that, Infinite Bears) build. my CoB gloves are: 214int, 63AR, +250armor, 31chd, 10cc. the only items with ias on them is my witching hour for that build. Trying to find a way to squeeze in 70 more AR on my Bats gear and a slow 1h so I can use either lacunis or innapants. I don't want to, but I am stuck at 12movespeed due to both of the viable MS items also having ias on them.
I dunno, I think I might be ok with the gloves.. I will just need to maintain the current amount of AR on future ias upgrades on 0dog gear, I do fairly well on mp10 even without a CMwiz, maybe just get a great amulet with a bit more vit on it... while I save up for that trifecta zuni ring


----------



## DoomDash

1100 hours and I've only found one mempho.....


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 1100 hours and I've only found one mempho.....


You're doing it wrong. Buy the unid mempo's from farmers









Blows my mind that streamers have gold site banners, not just promoting the illegal market but actively buying items themselves for their daily giveaways and none of them ever seem to get banned.

Although, why would Blizz want to expunge a streamer who is keeping thousands of players engaged in the game.

Conspiracy Theorists Unite.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You're doing it wrong. Buy the unid mempo's from farmers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blows my mind that streamers have gold site banners, not just promoting the illegal market but actively buying items themselves for their daily giveaways and none of them ever seem to get banned.
> 
> Although, why would Blizz want to expunge a streamer who is keeping thousands of players engaged in the game.
> 
> Conspiracy Theorists Unite.


You mean those unids that have been identified but then they call Blizz support (under the false pretense of being hacked) to get a roll back to make them unid again?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> You mean those unids that have been identified but then they call Blizz support (under the false pretense of being hacked) to get a roll back to make them unid again?


That wouldn't work at all, they would catch on.


----------



## yahu

^agreed

For those doing 0dog, how much added radius do you normally go with for health globes? I think I'm currently at +12 yards but I don't think that is really necessary.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^agreed
> 
> For those doing 0dog, how much added radius do you normally go with for health globes? I think I'm currently at +12 yards but I don't think that is really necessary.


I had 5, which was not enough for the outermost globes while standing still... I would go with 7. my current gear I have dropped pickup range altogether for inna pants, and it has still worked fine, and I rarely die.


----------



## DoomDash

My wifes DH has nearly 20 pickup radius. My barb has none







.


----------



## ZaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^agreed
> 
> For those doing 0dog, how much added radius do you normally go with for health globes? I think I'm currently at +12 yards but I don't think that is really necessary.


The higher APS you have the less radius you need. The lower IAS you have the higher radius you will need for example if rocking a lacuni bracer only 5 radius is usually needed given that IAS is on all other gear. No radius can work aswell with over 20k globes. I have taken a major break from the game waiting for expansion. You can take a look at my doc.

Recon775#1561


----------



## yahu

damn, I think you have twice the DPS I have...or more! I still need to tweak this build for sure. I have more crit dmg than chance, and I'd like a bit more APS (I think I'm around 2 now). Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Dustin1

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/34593437 - My re-do.

269k Unbuffed / 323k Battle Rage / 418k WOTB and 505k w/ WOTB + Bash/Punish Rune.

Rough numbers, I got screen shots but they're still doing maintenance in my area so my internet is sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## DoomDash

That's basically where I'm at for damage.


----------



## computerparts

Did you guys see this site yet? http://www.diabro3.com

Interested in seeing some ratings.


----------



## DoomDash

That's kinda neat. 10500 is my score.


----------



## Tonza

Started playing this again couple days ago after a long break, having a blast with it







Any recommendations for armor upgrades?









http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Breezer-2625/hero/5081555


----------



## DoomDash

Found a pretty sick Witching Hour on HC. Haven't even found one that good on softcore...


----------



## computerparts




----------



## Dustin1

I scored a 11,776. That's pretty cool, I could totally see someone using this as a benchmark for their characters lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Official news on that loot 2.0 post that spread like wildfire:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/10509961/community-commentary-the-potential-of-loot-20-7-25-2013#latest

Also my friend got me a mempho for helping him







.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Official news on that loot 2.0 post that spread like wildfire:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/10509961/community-commentary-the-potential-of-loot-20-7-25-2013#latest
> 
> Also my friend got me a mempho for helping him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That post is outstanding. I can't find one fault in his suggestions compared to what we have now. Blizzard should hire that guy.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Found a pretty sick Witching Hour on HC. Haven't even found one that good on softcore...


Really nice man. Funny enough, I found a nice Witching Hour in HC myself and sold it for ~100m, giving me a huge boost.

These days my HC barb is almost Paragon 61, running MP8 without problems. I'm getting to the point where upgrades are costing 50m+ each, but since this is my first character to ever run MP7 and 8, I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Haven't played this game since December but getting the itch to try it out again.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Haven't played this game since December but getting the itch to try it out again.


it is a LOT better. just the changes in the 2 or so months i took a break were enough to renew my interest.


----------



## Dustin1

If they implement those features I'd be a happy camper. But I must say im happy with the game the way it is. Being a die hard D2 player, I approve. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## computerparts

Last night I saw a nice Nat's trifecta ring in AH for 2 bil starting bid. It would have given me 13k dps. I would have got it if there was a buy it now but there wasn't and I didn't want to wait for it to end. Isn't 2 bil the highest amount you can list an item? What's the point of just having a 2 bil start bid with no buy it now? Of course tonight I look and that one is nowhere to be found. The best Nat's ring on there now will only give me 8k dps.


----------



## DoomDash

Yes 2B is the highest on AH. This is why most people sell on d2jsp.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Last night I saw a nice Nat's trifecta ring in AH for 2 bil starting bid. It would have given me 13k dps. I would have got it if there was a buy it now but there wasn't and I didn't want to wait for it to end. Isn't 2 bil the highest amount you can list an item? What's the point of just having a 2 bil start bid with no buy it now? Of course tonight I look and that one is nowhere to be found. The best Nat's ring on there now will only give me 8k dps.


I believe it has to do with the way the AH lists items with a bid. It was explained why by a twitch streamer. I just can't remember the reason.

Blizz should have increased the AH gold cap when they decreased the value of gold on the RMAH ten fold.

I just have to hold out hope that Blizzard thinks most of the loot 2.0 ideas are good enough to implement.


----------



## Al plants Corn

My problem is I don't want to take the time to farm gold so therefore I buy gold :/


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> My problem is I don't want to take the time to farm gold so therefore I buy gold :/


Nothing wrong with that in my eyes. You will never farm enough gold to afford anything worthwhile. Your only choice is to either buy gold, AH flip or get lucky on a drop that might sell for a few hundred million.

A 4th tactic is to wait for a patch then abuse any AH exploit that spawns from it


----------



## Al plants Corn

Ha, ya that's an option.

Buy the time I got my first legendary drop the AH was so saturated it was worth practically nothing.

If I can hop on and place an act without frustration then I'm happy.


----------



## DoomDash

I heard rubies spiked in price today but I missed it. I have 5+ radiant star rubies too.


----------



## Cryosis00

Tomorrows patch is increasing RMAH gold from 10mill per stack to 50mill.

Gold farmers won't like this.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9572297200

Last time Blizz increased the gold cap it introduced the gold dupe. C'mon gold dupe. Daddy needs more gear


----------



## computerparts

wow


----------



## -SE7EN-

sold all my rubies and emeralds when the price rose and bought some new gear with it. figured that would be the highest gemprice to itemprice ratio for a lil while maybe? spent the rest of my money on some topaz gems since they seem to stay about balanced. either prices skyrocket and Iget a lil bit of gold out of it, or they don't and I lose a small bit of change.


----------



## Dustin1

Annnnnnnd.... power outage. Awesome!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waldoh74

Giving D3 another chance, seems like there has been some improvements! Working on a hardcore character this time around. Not sure how sold I am on the paragon levels though, I would rather see some improvements to my skills (or new skills).

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/waldoh74-1971/

Feel free to group up with me.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Upgraded some gear last night. New gloves and amulet. Seems to be working out pretty good for inferno mp5. Elites still give me a little trouble though.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Upgraded some gear last night. New gloves and amulet. Seems to be working out pretty good for inferno mp5. Elites still give me a little trouble though.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


Try an Inna's chest piece instead of the Nat's Cloak (you don't seem to be using the DH-specific property anyways) as they come with more vit for less usually, and you will still gain the 130 dex since you're using Inna pants.


----------



## Al plants Corn

I'll look into it thanks. Sucks the servers are down right now.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Upgraded some gear last night. New gloves and amulet. Seems to be working out pretty good for inferno mp5. Elites still give me a little trouble though.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


You're pretty much a glass cannon right now. You need some lifesteal. That and more vitality and resistance.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> You're pretty much a glass cannon right now. You need some lifesteal. That and more vitality and resistance.


How current day DH's work--he does not need lifesteal. Gloom is all you need for every monster power. Should definitely look into increasing HP levels though.


----------



## computerparts

Was doing ubers on mp9 last night and totally forgot about needing LOH for siege. Up until now, my monk has been all LS no LOH. Needles to say we died a bunch lol.


----------



## discoprince

anyone know why this game runs like absolute garbage? it doesnt seem optimized at all.

rig in my sig.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> anyone know why this game runs like absolute garbage? it doesnt seem optimized at all.
> 
> rig in my sig.


Diablo 3 streams data from HDD, you get stutters unless it's on SSD or a good USB flash drive. It's low access time, not throughput that you need.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> anyone know why this game runs like absolute garbage? it doesnt seem optimized at all.
> 
> rig in my sig.


What he said, Also i found it runs a helluva lot better with Vsync enabled. I get 60 at all times. Whereas with Vsync turned off, Ill get spikes and drops all over the place.


----------



## -SE7EN-

that and most of the stuff happens server-side. there are quite a few places in act3 and a few in the others where a good percentage of players lag, regardless of hardware or internet connection.


----------



## DoomDash

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/07/31/blizzard-will-make-a-special-announcement-at-gamescom


----------



## Destrto

The game kindof ends itself though, what would be left to expand on unless a completely new storyline to start or new machanics like what is talked about in Loot 2.0 (which by the way, is amazing).
It kind of makes me wish they had left some of the story open ended, to leave room for things to be added upon.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> The game kindof ends itself though, what would be left to expand on unless a completely new storyline to start or new machanics like what is talked about in Loot 2.0 (which by the way, is amazing).
> It kind of makes me wish they had left some of the story open ended, to leave room for things to be added upon.


Oh it's plenty open ended. I don't really give a crap about the story anyway.. I want LoD-esc upgrades!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Oh it's plenty open ended. I don't really give a crap about the story anyway.. I want LoD-esc upgrades!


I didnt see very many loose ends, unles there is something earlier in the story that didnt get touched on.

I would really like that level of upgrade as well. LoD was an amazing addition to Diablo II.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Yeah, you guys beat me to it, really hoping for a LoD-like addition to Diablo 3. If they brought runes back it'd be great, it was an awesome feeling to find a really rare rune and later use it for a powerful rune word. One can dream..


----------



## chris164935

I'm not holding my breath for anything spectacular...

As for story continuation: at the end of Act 3, Leah's mom (whatever her name was) did get away. Maybe an Act 5 where you're hunting her down somewhere?


----------



## computerparts

aaaaaaaaaand more maintenance







On another note, any monks ever noticed if they changed the maximum distance of mystic ally? I remember back in 1.06 the mystic ally would keep siege busy at a distance while I dealt with kulle. Now the mystic ally won't stray far and I can't keep siege and kulle separated.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*
> 
> Yeah, you guys beat me to it, really hoping for a LoD-like addition to Diablo 3. If they brought runes back it'd be great, it was an awesome feeling to find a really rare rune and later use it for a powerful rune word. One can dream..


Exactly! Everyone needs an Enigma paired up with a nice cs hoto for BO then top it all off my barb would look pretty sexy with a nice pair of ebotdz.









Pfft... Maybe they should consider giving us torches and annis too. I'd be down to throw some money at some dragon GC's and some 20/5 lifers.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Upgraded some gear last night. New gloves and amulet. Seems to be working out pretty good for inferno mp5. Elites still give me a little trouble though.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


Seriously, just buy a rare xbow.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Seriously, just buy a rare xbow.


care to elaborate on that a bit? (assuming it is the one that displays for me, Manticore: 1109 dps, 287dex, 130vit, 10ias, 79chd and a sock) while most grab 2 socket manticores, that seems to be a pretty good choice for his gear-range. I would personally look for a bit more AR on future upgrades, maybe a bit of vit so you can drop it on your next, higher-tiered weapon. I would definitely get rid of the passive 'Sharpshooter', you're at ~40% crit chance, you'rre going to crit just as often without it. It gives you paper dps, but it's quite worthless for you IMO. I am not in favor of 'Thrill of the Hunt' either, but I have never used it, so maybe there is some use for it. i would still at least consider the other options, especially as your gear gets better.


----------



## Dustin1

Im no DH specialist but I would totally rock that Manti hes using.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Destrto

I have a question about the DH's. I see alot of them using 2-hand crossbows. Why is that, when I personally am seeing a bigger benefit to use 2x 1-hand crossbows? Is it different as you get to higher levels? Obviously im not level 60 yet, I just started Nightmare mode a couple days ago on my Barb and DH. And I'm also still learning, seeing the better gear.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I have a question about the DH's. I see alot of them using 2-hand crossbows. Why is that, when I personally am seeing a bigger benefit to use 2x 1-hand crossbows? Is it different as you get to higher levels? Obviously im not level 60 yet, I just started Nightmare mode a couple days ago on my Barb and DH. And I'm also still learning, seeing the better gear.


well..... most use a Dead Man's legacy, which has up to 20% IAS, so it can be higher than the 15% you get from a dual wield. grab one with high dex, 2 sockets and some crit damage and that will usually win out with the up to 5% more attack speed and up to 10% crit chance bonuses. If you were to get a high enough 1 hander, it may do as well with the Dead Man's as the manticore (such as the calamity) but it would be hard to find 2 one-handers that can compete. My pair is mediocre, but boasts close to 400 dex, 10% crit chance, 30%ias, 289% crit damage between the 2. Toss in ~250 vit and 12% more damage for my main skill... it would be a huge investment to beat the sheer damage with dual-wielding.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> well..... most use a Dead Man's legacy, which has up to 20% IAS, so it can be higher than the 15% you get from a dual wield. grab one with high dex, 2 sockets and some crit damage and that will usually win out with the up to 5% more attack speed and up to 10% crit chance bonuses. If you were to get a high enough 1 hander, it may do as well with the Dead Man's as the manticore (such as the calamity) but it would be hard to find 2 one-handers that can compete. My pair is mediocre, but boasts close to 400 dex, 10% crit chance, 30%ias, 289% crit damage between the 2. Toss in ~250 vit and 12% more damage for my main skill... it would be a huge investment to beat the sheer damage with dual-wielding.


Again, I havent learned all of the Acronyms. What is IAS? Increased Attack Speed?

The rest of what you say I can comprehend though. Looks like It would be harder to find/ more expensive to buy 2 1handed xbows than it would be to simply find a quality 2handed xbow and quiver.

I was more curious than anything, you guys talk about high end equipment a lot, and as I'm still low end, at Lvl37, I was just trying to wrap my head around a few weapon choices I had seen.


----------



## computerparts

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgh we're up to 1.08 and we still cant search for special/class specific affixes on legendarys. Now to plan on spending the next hour scouring for an SOJ I need


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgh we're up to 1.08 and we still cant search for special/class specific affixes on legendarys. Now to plan on spending the next hour scouring for an SOJ I need


add 'search through previous transactions' to that list lol. sort by price, etc. search by name.... soo aggravating sometimes. even the search for similar sucks, they need to auto-fill attributes like they do for rares.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> care to elaborate on that a bit? (assuming it is the one that displays for me, Manticore: 1109 dps, 287dex, 130vit, 10ias, 79chd and a sock) while most grab 2 socket manticores, that seems to be a pretty good choice for his gear-range. I would personally look for a bit more AR on future upgrades, maybe a bit of vit so you can drop it on your next, higher-tiered weapon. I would definitely get rid of the passive 'Sharpshooter', you're at ~40% crit chance, you'rre going to crit just as often without it. It gives you paper dps, but it's quite worthless for you IMO. I am not in favor of 'Thrill of the Hunt' either, but I have never used it, so maybe there is some use for it. i would still at least consider the other options, especially as your gear gets better.


Uhm...weapon is for damage, and any rare out there can easily out perform his current Manti.
The last one I sold (Few months ago, before the gold duped event, back when gold was way more valuable) was @30mil or so, 1450 dps 50cd 1sk few dex. A quick calculation can point out it will double his current dps or so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I have a question about the DH's. I see alot of them using 2-hand crossbows. Why is that, when I personally am seeing a bigger benefit to use 2x 1-hand crossbows? Is it different as you get to higher levels? Obviously im not level 60 yet, I just started Nightmare mode a couple days ago on my Barb and DH. And I'm also still learning, seeing the better gear.


No 2 hand will only burn all of your hatred down faster. DH doesn't have a good resource regen so too much AS (attack speed) sometimes equals to paper dps only.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> No 2 hand will only burn all of your hatred down faster. DH doesn't have a good resource regen so too much AS (attack speed) sometimes equals to paper dps only.


Most of the 1 hand crossbows I've been looking at, I've been trying to find decent hatred regen. I'm aware stat additions change at the higher levels and I will eventually see different ones later on, but is that not beneficial to look for?

I know it takes some Hatred management to keep the levels up during breaks in channeling Rapid Fire, right now I think i do a pretty good job by using Shadow Power so I dont run out as quickly in tight spots, but does it just get worse later on and I havent seen it yet?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Most of the 1 hand crossbows I've been looking at, I've been trying to find decent hatred regen. I'm aware stat additions change at the higher levels and I will eventually see different ones later on, but is that not beneficial to look for?
> 
> I know it takes some Hatred management to keep the levels up during breaks in channeling Rapid Fire, right now I think i do a pretty good job by using Shadow Power so I dont run out as quickly in tight spots, but does it just get worse later on and I havent seen it yet?


It takes a lot of hatred management. Don't get me wrong your hatred regen CAN keep up with your consume rate, but you will sacrifice a lot of effectiveness in order to achieve such thing. It's better to use 2 hand xbow and get more as from other gears. Or let's say always keep your Dam/hit @~200k before investing into as.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> It takes a lot of hatred management. Don't get me wrong your hatred regen CAN keep up with your consume rate, but you will sacrifice a lot of effectiveness in order to achieve such thing. It's better to use 2 hand xbow and get more as from other gears. Or let's say always keep your Dam/hit @~200k before investing into as.


Ok, I'll have to get myself used to the reduced attributes then for now with a different weapon setup. With my current weapons, if I swap out from my dual wiedling xbows, I lose about 1200 HP just to start, and I'm pretty glassy, I just can't seem to find any decent equipment to make up for the loss in stats from that one hand xbow.. But, again, Im still low level. Level 37 currently. So there are still a lot of new things for me to find as I progress through Nightmare MP10.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just wait til you get to Inferno. Right now just equip whatever loot you get. They will be useless once you reach Inferno.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Just wait til you get to Inferno. Right now just equip whatever loot you get. They will be useless once you reach Inferno.


Gotcha. I've been doing a little bit of AH searching, I have a really strong set (in my eyes) for Nightmare on my Barb that works really well with my strategy.

Bu my DH still feels too glassy. She gets stuck in the middle of mobs too soon. haha.. Couldnt possibly be the user?? lol..


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The fastest way to roll through any difficulties below Inferno is going all for DPS, a bit EHP & LOH. At least that was what I did.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> The fastest way to roll through any difficulties below Inferno is going all for DPS, a bit EHP & LOH. At least that was what I did.


Right now finding better DPS than what I have is pretty tough. I'm at ~520DPS with my dual hand crossbows. And I dont think Ill find anything better until I level up a few more times.

Here is what my DH looks like currently. Most of this is from found loot in Nightmare just recently. But I did buy the Hand crossbows and Leoric's Crown off AH. And of course I bought the Gems cause they were so cheap.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Destrto-1867/hero/35078088

Let me know if this is the right link.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My company proxy blocked the profile link. But there's no such thing as wrong or right when you're making your way to Inferno, just get whatever you have and ball lightning every thing that moves. However, when you reach lvl 45, you can buy off a reduce lvl requirement weapon from AH and it will be way faster and easier as a reduce weapon is soooo OP and cool.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> My company proxy blocked the profile link. But there's no such thing as wrong or right when you're making your way to Inferno, just get whatever you have and ball lightning every thing that moves. However, when you reach lvl 45, you can buy off a reduce lvl requirement weapon from AH and it will be way faster and easier as a reduce weapon is soooo OP and cool.


Ah, a shame, I guess i could screenshot it? haha..

yea, I'm not really looking for a right or wrong way. Just trying to learn more about the equipment and such, and if I'm headed in the proper direction with my equipment.

Explain what you mean by reduce level requirement weapon?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Ah, a shame, I guess i could screenshot it? haha..
> 
> yea, I'm not really looking for a right or wrong way. Just trying to learn more about the equipment and such, and if I'm headed in the proper direction with my equipment.
> 
> Explain what you mean by reduce level requirement weapon?


Number one thing that is going to help you is rubies in your weapons, as high level as possible (at the very least, flawless square). This will double your DPS (at least) and is an easy trick for high DPS when you're on your way to nightmare. That amount of life on hit is TINY, because your skills only give you a fraction of the stated LoH. For the helm, I'd use either an amethyst for life % or a ruby for experience %+, both are very useful on the way up, and a small amount of magic find like that won't be that noticeable at all. But yeah, you need to upgrade all of your stuff to flawless square at the very least, they cost pennies in the auction house.

I have a paragon 100 DH so I can help you when you get to inferno, just keep plugging away for now.


----------



## JadedFloridian

Edit: Sorry, double post.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgh we're up to 1.08 and we still cant search for special/class specific affixes on legendarys. Now to plan on spending the next hour scouring for an SOJ I need


For SOJ's : Search by armor, add Bonus vs Elite @ 20% to search criteria, then whatever class you want to look up add the unique energy they have to filter by that class. For example "Maximum Fury", or "Maximum Discipline".


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Ah, a shame, I guess i could screenshot it? haha..
> 
> yea, I'm not really looking for a right or wrong way. Just trying to learn more about the equipment and such, and if I'm headed in the proper direction with my equipment.
> 
> Explain what you mean by reduce level requirement weapon?


Reduced level requirement on weapons lets you use a high level weapon on a lower lvl character. For instance, you have a lvl 50 weapon with 500 dps and 10 reduce lvl requirement. This lets your lvl 40 character use this weapon. Comparable lvl 40 weapons would probably only have around 200 dps, so you blow away monsters with your crazy high dps.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For SOJ's : Search by armor, add Bonus vs Elite @ 20% to search criteria, then whatever class you want to look up add the unique energy they have to filter by that class. For example "Maximum Fury", or "Maximum Discipline".


exactly - the trick is to pivot on the data that matters to you. When I was looking for a SoJ (Stone of Jordan ring, for some of the newer players) recently I needed a minimum lvl of reduced zombie dogs, so I looked at all armor, set that min zombie dog level, and reverse-order sorted on that stat to look from the bottom up, fine-tuning my search for what I wanted. Best of luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Reduced level requirement on weapons lets you use a high level weapon on a lower lvl character. For instance, you have a lvl 50 weapon with 500 dps and 10 reduce lvl requirement. This lets your lvl 40 character use this weapon. Comparable lvl 40 weapons would probably only have around 200 dps, so you blow away monsters with your crazy high dps.


This is a good stat when grinding to 60. I think lvl 42 is when you can find something with reduced lvl of 18? Remember not to spend too much as that reduced lvl roll is likely eating another stat that you'd rather have once you reach lvl 60. You can usually find something for cheap - even better when combined with a socket of course.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For SOJ's : Search by armor, add Bonus vs Elite @ 20% to search criteria, then whatever class you want to look up add the unique energy they have to filter by that class. For example "Maximum Fury", or "Maximum Discipline".


You sir are a scholar and a gentleman. A huge thanks. That cuts off a lot off time scouring through all the SOJ's.







.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrgh we're up to 1.08 and we still cant search for special/class specific affixes on legendarys. Now to plan on spending the next hour scouring for an SOJ I need


Make your life easier. You need to search for armor and not "rings" specifically. If you search for armor you can search for class specific affixes in the drop down menus. From there just refine your search to legendaries. Further refine by adding other values.

Beat to the punch.. what he said above.


----------



## Destrto

Thanks guys for the advice on gems and weaponry. I had been trying to add a mix of health and damage, through dex, to my equipment cause I felt like I didn't have enough HP for Nightmare. I'll see how making these changes youve described affects my performance, and be on the lookout for the better armor as I progress.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Thanks guys for the advice on gems and weaponry. I had been trying to add a mix of health and damage, through dex, to my equipment cause I felt like I didn't have enough HP for Nightmare. I'll see how making these changes youve described affects my performance, and be on the lookout for the better armor as I progress.


Wish I had read this sooner I found a ton of low level stuff (ilvl 60+) that would have suited your needs. Ive got a stash full of stuff id probably just give you if you're interested.

Also once you hit inferno definitely hit us up you can hop in one of our SE7EN + Defy OP Barb Status runs.







would be a good start so you can find some g34rz.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Wish I had read this sooner I found a ton of low level stuff (ilvl 60+) that would have suited your needs. Ive got a stash full of stuff id probably just give you if you're interested.
> 
> Also once you hit inferno definitely hit us up you can hop in one of our SE7EN + Defy OP Barb Status runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be a good start so you can find some g34rz.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I'd be glad to check out what you have. Been trying to liquidate what I have in my stash as well on AH for super cheap. Got all 3 stashes opened, running out of room lol.

And ill be sure to give you a shout when I make it to Inferno.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Once you get gear for inferno you'll realize what a cake walk nightmare was. What level are you? I too have a bunch of gear I can't be bothered to sell. Not sure if they have a reduced level requirement or not.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Once you get gear for inferno you'll realize what a cake walk nightmare was. What level are you? I too have a bunch of gear I can't be bothered to sell. Not sure if they have a reduced level requirement or not.


Played for a few minutes last night, hit 38. You guys can look me up at Destrto#1867

Oh, by the way, making the change to Rubies in my weapons, BIG difference. haha. So thank you for the advice JadedFloridian.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Had ~240k dps yesterday but today I'm at 139k. Not real sure what happened :/

I switched some gear around but nothing that would do that big of a difference.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Had ~240k dps yesterday but today I'm at 139k. Not real sure what happened :/
> 
> I switched some gear around but nothing that would do that big of a difference.


Frenzy shrine?


----------



## JadedFloridian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Played for a few minutes last night, hit 38. You guys can look me up at Destrto#1867
> 
> Oh, by the way, making the change to Rubies in my weapons, BIG difference. haha. So thank you for the advice JadedFloridian.


Happy to help


----------



## Destrto

I am now up to 1200 DPS. Haha. Much improved over ~520. lol.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Frenzy shrine?


Realized I replaced Sharshooter which buffed my dps. For a minute I thought I made a bad gear decision lol.

So I found a Key of Destruction. What do I do with it?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Realized I replaced Sharshooter which buffed my dps. For a minute I thought I made a bad gear decision lol.
> 
> So I found a Key of Destruction. What do I do with it?


A quick google says it is combined with other keys to create an infernal machine.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/key-of-destruction#best


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> A quick google says it is combined with other keys to create an infernal machine.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/key-of-destruction#best


Yep, theres a few keys and a full set makes an infernal machine. You need 3 of them, then you can make 3 portals to fight the ubers... which drop organs to craft the hellfire ring.


----------



## goobergump

Does anyone still play? ~190k sword and board HOTA barb. Kinda looking for people to just kick it and do ubers/runs. People in the pubs are usually boring.


----------



## Ehpik

I still play every so often. I'm still working on getting myself to max paragon level, though (I only reached Paragon 10 a month ago, but have been busy with work, so haven't had much time to play lately).


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, theres a few keys and a full set makes an infernal machine. You need 3 of them, then you can make 3 portals to fight the ubers... which drop organs to craft the hellfire ring.


That sounds like a hell of a lot of work for something I might now even use :/

I did get excited when I saw it drop though. Also got 3-4 "demonic essence" and blackthorn's jousting mail. My second ever legendary lol.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> That sounds like a hell of a lot of work for something I might now even use :/
> I did get excited when I saw it drop though. Also got 3-4 "demonic essence" and blackthorn's jousting mail. My second ever legendary lol.


well, they are kind of a chore to get, but if you just fight the keywardens when you do normal runs, you will end up with plenty. 35% bonus xp is pretty nice, I don't know why you wouldn't ever use a HellFire ring, leveling paragons would be extremely slow without it.


----------



## DoomDash

And they can be the best ring in the game, its just luck.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

SOJ is the best ring imo.
2nd a perfect rolled Hellfire.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Does anyone still play? ~190k sword and board HOTA barb. Kinda looking for people to just kick it and do ubers/runs. People in the pubs are usually boring.


Yea seems not many people play these days and pub games are seemingly devoid of any chat/fun. Feel free to add me treocsx15 #1166


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> well, they are kind of a chore to get, but if you just fight the keywardens when you do normal runs, you will end up with plenty. 35% bonus xp is pretty nice, I don't know why you wouldn't ever use a HellFire ring, leveling paragons would be extremely slow without it.


High mp levels when your build revolves around using SOJ and you can't afford to lose the Nat's. Same goes with ruby in helm rather than amethyst. I can't afford to lose the extra vitality. For me, the Hellfire is only viable for lower mp levels. But that's moot because I get more xp in the higher mp levels than I do in fully decked out xp gear (ruby, Hellfire, Leoric's) in lower mp levels.


----------



## Destrto

Ruby in your helm adds bonus XP, not Vitality, I thought?

Or did you mean it the other way around, you cant afford to lose the amethyst..


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Ruby in your helm adds bonus XP, not Vitality, I thought?
> 
> Or did you mean it the other way around, you cant afford to lose the amethyst..


Can't afford to lose the amethyst


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> SOJ is the best ring imo.
> 2nd a perfect rolled Hellfire.


I don't think so, at least not for me.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> High mp levels when your build revolves around using SOJ and you can't afford to lose the Nat's. Same goes with ruby in helm rather than amethyst. I can't afford to lose the extra vitality. For me, the Hellfire is only viable for lower mp levels. But that's moot because I get more xp in the higher mp levels than I do in fully decked out xp gear (ruby, Hellfire, Leoric's) in lower mp levels.


I agree, I went for quite a while without using xp-gain items... but after getting higher into the game and getting better gear in the other slots, I have found it more than worth it to swap out for more xp to get the passive main+vit gain from paragon levels. A build, like 0dog leaves me unable to survive with gem+hf (need the soj and the zuni ring's set AR bonus, but if I ever roll a suitable HF that happens to have AR on it, I will drop the Pox) but I keep the xp gem in my helm, even if I have to swap out a few INT gems for VIT in my other gear. My main goal is to get to 100 in as little play-time as possible, then work on the gear; that bonus 200 vit means I can shoot for better other stats on gear and less on survivability.


----------



## pat031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think so, at least not for me.


This guy is right SOJ is the best ring.
Not wearing a soj is bad ... unless you have ****ty gear


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat031*
> 
> This guy is right SOJ is the best ring.
> Not wearing a soj is bad ... unless you have ****ty gear


well, that is a pretty generalized statement that doesn't take into account different builds needing different gear.

What SoJ would you propose to use for an Archon Wizard? How about the merits of IAS on a SkullGrasp vs the elite damage for a 0dog build? And of course while leveling, giving up a Hellfire ring or part of a set (nat or zuni in particular) for a SoJ in something like a Cloud of Bats build?


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> well, that is a pretty generalized statement that doesn't take into account different builds needing different gear.
> 
> What SoJ would you propose to use for an Archon Wizard? How about the merits of IAS on a SkullGrasp vs the elite damage for a 0dog build? And of course while leveling, giving up a Hellfire ring or part of a set (nat or zuni in particular) for a SoJ in something like a Cloud of Bats build?


SoJ is the best ring, you just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> SoJ is the best ring, you just haven't realized it yet.


It depends on the build.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> It depends on the build.


Not really, a build which excludes SoJ will be at a severe disadvantage.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> SoJ is the best ring, you just haven't realized it yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Not really, a build which excludes SoJ will be at a severe disadvantage.


presented as a fact, yet no 'points' to show it is one?


----------



## lckylocal

Soj vs rare all comes down to build and preference really. I'd rather save .5-1 second on each of the thousand white mobs using a rare damage ring vs 5-10 seconds on the 10 or so elites in a run using an soj


----------



## yahu

for me doing 0dog, I swapped out my SoJ for SkullGrasp and it works better (I didn't think it would with the added %dmg to elites SoJ provides). Granted, I haven't tweaked my build super deep yet (so I may fall into that $hitty gear category), and if I wasn't using pox for the added INT, I would probably go with the SoJ.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I've only built a WW barb, a Cyclone Monk, many types of DH. All those builds shined with SOJ. And all the gears I picked were pretty godly I must say. The godlier the gears, the more awesome it will be. That's how cool SOJ is.
I didn't say SOJ is the best for any kind of build though as I don't have time to test every kind of builds out there


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I've only built a WW barb, a Cyclone Monk, many types of DH. All those builds shined with SOJ. And all the gears I picked were pretty godly I must say. The godlier the gears, the more awesome it will be. That's how cool SOJ is.
> I didn't say SOJ is the best for any kind of build though as I don't have time to test every kind of builds out there


I can see that being your personal preference. I on the other hand prefer my barb without an soj. (WW as well) I prefer the IAS/AR and CC I can get with other rings. I already do 507k dps fully buffed and that does more than enough for me on MP10. But im sure the elite% I get from my Unity / BK weapon helps with some elites/bosses I would still be solid without them. Does just fine in normal runs, and ubers.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Cigar

For my WW barb it wasn't only about DPS but also crowd controlling from cold SOJ as well.


----------



## pat031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I can see that being your personal preference. I on the other hand prefer my barb without an soj. (WW as well) I prefer the IAS/AR and CC I can get with other rings. I already do 507k dps fully buffed and that does more than enough for me on MP10. But im sure the elite% I get from my Unity / BK weapon helps with some elites/bosses I would still be solid without them. Does just fine in normal runs, and ubers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


I'm really sorrry to tell you that but man your ww barb without cold soj + EF in your main hand is just ... bad,
I'm not trolling man, your nado must fear every mob in the field.

EF MH + ww = cold soj. If you do not wear one. I dont know, learn to play a ww barb


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat031*
> 
> I'm really sorrry to tell you that but man your ww barb without cold soj + EF in your main hand is just ... bad,
> I'm not trolling man, your nado must fear every mob in the field.
> 
> EF MH + ww = cold soj. If you do not wear one. I dont know, learn to play a ww barb


I wouldn't say 'bad' at all then. The non-SoJ gets the job done just as fast as it would with one, perhaps even more quickly depending on the run.
If not paragon 100, main run consists of getting 5stax then clearing the highest-density trash mob areas, then restart; SoJ isn't as helpful when there isn't that many elite packs. After p100, or doing Ubers, I could see the SoJ being a nice bonus, but I wouldn't call it a necessity.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's not necessary. But It did increase my farming speed a lot.
This was my old barb (Plvl 20, not my main character). Maybe you guy's barbs were way godlier I don't know but with those stats a cold SOJ = pure awesomeness. Couldn't live without it.

PS: The dagger because I needed gold to upgrade my DH at the same time, so I sold the mace.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> It's not necessary. But It did increase my farming speed a lot.
> This was my old barb (Plvl 20, not my main character). Maybe you guy's barbs were way godlier I don't know but with those stats a cold SOJ = pure awesomeness. Couldn't live without it.


no, your barb is prolly better than mine. but my barb's main emphasis right now is the xp runs described above. A cold SoJ is on my to-get list, I do agree that for WW barb they would be a great benefit; just not for what I am running currently. Also, they are silly-expensive (at least they were like a week ago when I was looking at future-gear for my barb)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Ah o.c nothing beats HF when you're not PL100 yet.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat031*
> 
> I'm really sorrry to tell you that but man your ww barb without cold soj + EF in your main hand is just ... bad,
> I'm not trolling man, your nado must fear every mob in the field.
> 
> EF MH + ww = cold soj. If you do not wear one. I dont know, learn to play a ww barb


How would you classify that as "bad"? Also, because I don't wear a specific ring I don't know how to "play" a class?

I mean, I'm not saying I have the most "godlike" build on the internet but it's nowhere near "bad".


----------



## DoomDash

I tested an soj vs a good ring and soj was always slower. I use hota is my elite killer it doesn't take long enough to justify an soj. Got my scoundrel for cold freeze.


----------



## pat031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> How would you classify that as "bad"? Also, because I don't wear a specific ring I don't know how to "play" a class?
> 
> I mean, I'm not saying I have the most "godlike" build on the internet but it's nowhere near "bad".


What i'm saying is the fear effect of Echoing Fury in the main hand is affected by your RLTW and WW skill
Usually, you put EF off hand to only get the WW affecting your fear. It's very annoying playing with barb that fear the mob everywhere.

If you play solo, feared mob decreased you effective dps

but man it's your game and you play the way you want. But in my opinion, MH EF user should get a cold soj.


----------



## pat031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I tested an soj vs a good ring and soj was always slower. I use hota is my elite killer it doesn't take long enough to justify an soj. Got my scoundrel for cold freeze.


Doom, you can go on barb forum and create a new thread about : I don't need soj for my hota dammage against elite.
And we will see the discussion


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pat031*
> 
> What i'm saying is the fear effect of Echoing Fury in the main hand is affected by your RLTW and WW skill
> Usually, you put EF off hand to only get the WW affecting your fear. It's very annoying playing with barb that fear the mob everywhere.
> 
> If you play solo, feared mob decreased you effective dps
> 
> but man it's your game and you play the way you want. But in my opinion, MH EF user should get a cold soj.


Anyone should use SoJ.. Damage vs. elites + the elemental damage, there's just nothing that beats it. The better gear you have the stronger SoJ gets. If you have low end/budget gear SoJ might not be the best choice, but anyone playing any build and any class with 200k+ dps should be using SoJ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I tested an soj vs a good ring and soj was always slower. I use hota is my elite killer it doesn't take long enough to justify an soj. Got my scoundrel for cold freeze.


You're playing on low MP levels like 5-6 then.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Anyone should use SoJ.. Damage vs. elites + the elemental damage, there's just nothing that beats it. The better gear you have the stronger SoJ gets. If you have low end/budget gear SoJ might not be the best choice, but anyone playing any build and any class with 200k+ dps should be using SoJ.
> You're playing on low MP levels like 5-6 then.


I only play 8-10. Check my sig for my char. Also most high level streamers don't use sojs.


----------



## Cryosis00

I haven't seen this much posting activity in the D3 thread in a long time.

SOJ is a great ring. Everyone should, at minimum, have one in their stash.

Their isn't another ring out there, no matter the stats, that will give you a flat 20% - 30% dmg increase against elites. The higher your base dps the better this ring is against other contenders.

However, it isn't a must wear item for all scenario's

Farming Ubers - Yes
Farming DE's on high MP - Yes
Farming Paragon at high MP - No
Farming Paragon at low MP - No

If you are farming paragon, the point is to kill as many hordes of non elites as possible. This makes the SOJ inferior to other rings. You should be farming the MP level relative to your DPS that allows you to 1-2 shot the mobs for optimal xp/hr rate.

Most people who use SOJ's tend to keep them on at all times because they aren't just farming non elites. They like to kill everything they come across.


----------



## Ryude

Don't forget that SoJ gives resource as well as skill bonus. Not to mention that 6% elemental. It's simply the best, hands down.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I only play 8-10. Check my sig for my char. Also most high level streamers don't use sojs.


Judging from your gear there's no way in hell that SoJ wouldn't be superior to either of your rings. Your rare ring doesn't even have max damage on it which is a huge dps gain.
Unless you're only farming white mobs of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> How would you classify that as "bad"? Also, because I don't wear a specific ring I don't know how to "play" a class?
> 
> I mean, I'm not saying I have the most "godlike" build on the internet but it's nowhere near "bad".


You can't really be "bad" at Diablo 3. There's just good gear or bad gear. The requirements for any form of skill is near nonexistent.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I only play 8-10. Check my sig for my char. Also most high level streamers don't use sojs.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from your gear there's no way in hell that SoJ wouldn't be superior to either of your rings. Your rare ring doesn't even have max damage on it which is a huge dps gain.
> Unless you're only farming white mobs of course.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> How would you classify that as "bad"? Also, because I don't wear a specific ring I don't know how to "play" a class?
> 
> I mean, I'm not saying I have the most "godlike" build on the internet but it's nowhere near "bad".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't really be "bad" at Diablo 3. There's just good gear or bad gear. The requirements for any form of skill is near nonexistent.
Click to expand...

He wasn't referring to being a bad player but saying a character is bad for not wearing a specific item.

But I will agree with that. Although I've seen it go both ways.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Destrto

Why did I not know I could do this sooner?? Clicking on the salvage icon at the blacksmith lets me salvage SO much faster than dragging each item into it...lol


----------



## yahu

I'll admit, I didn't know this right off the bat either but I did find this relatively soon after playing.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'll admit, I didn't know this right off the bat either but I did find this relatively soon after playing.


Haha, Yea im nearly done with Act I on Nightmare and I JUST found this out. I'm talking today, 10 minutes ago.. lol.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Why did I not know I could do this sooner?? Clicking on the salvage icon at the blacksmith lets me salvage SO much faster than dragging each item into it...lol


Don't feel too bad, I just recently discovered you can craft more than one gem at a time lol. I have many times crafted from Flawless Square all the way up to Flawless/perfect Stars ONE AT A TIME.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Judging from your gear there's no way in hell that SoJ wouldn't be superior to either of your rings. Your rare ring doesn't even have max damage on it which is a huge dps gain.
> Unless you're only farming white mobs of course.
> You can't really be "bad" at Diablo 3. There's just good gear or bad gear. The requirements for any form of skill is near nonexistent.


Well recently I have been white-mob farming but even when I was doing alkizer runs I tested the time it took me to clear them with an SoJ and without and it always took me less time without an SoJ. I guess I can give it another shot since it's been awhile since I've tested it.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I just recently discovered you can craft more than one gem at a time lol. I have many times crafted from Flawless Square all the way up to Flawless/perfect Stars ONE AT A TIME.


wait...You can do that?!! Why is this game keeping so many secrets from me! lol


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well recently I have been white-mob farming but even when I was doing alkizer runs I tested the time it took me to clear them with an SoJ and without and it always took me less time without an SoJ. I guess I can give it another shot since it's been awhile since I've tested it.


I didn't use SoJ myself for a very long time, but as soon as I switched over I could feel the difference right away.
and as I've said earlier the gain from it only improves with your gear!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> I didn't use SoJ myself for a very long time, but as soon as I switched over I could feel the difference right away.
> and as I've said earlier the gain from it only improves with your gear!


So doing the math around it I still don't think it will be faster unless you're farming just elites ( like in VOTA ). Taking off a decent unity for an SoJ I lose about 20% of my DPS. So basically that means a perfect SoJ would only do about 15% more damage to elites ( including the 6% cold dmg ) than the Unity I'm using, without any other major benefits to my build ( defensively for example ). Considering most of what you kill will be trash mobs I would still argue that it's more effective to use a powerful ring instead of an SoJ.

Either way I think it would be pretty close, but with an SoJ you lose out on any other benefits to the ring slot ( vit / ar / atk speed / loh ect ect ). I would say SoJ's may be ideal for people who have a hard time getting enough fury with HotA, or as you said people with echos. I ditched my echo for other stuff so fearing doesn't affect me, and as I said my scoundrel does all my freezing.

*edit* and I just realized my ring also gives me 4% more dmg to elites as well. So maximum an SoJ would only do 11% more dmg to an elite than my unity.

and last but not least, your nados on a ww spec barb have points which make more ticks:
2.0
2.22
2.5

If you swap out that SoJ for a ring that gives you enough speed to get more ticks you will also easily make up for the bonus to elites.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I just recently discovered you can craft more than one gem at a time lol. I have many times crafted from Flawless Square all the way up to Flawless/perfect Stars ONE AT A TIME.


I've been doing that since launch!







j/k - I think this was fixed as of 1.0.08, or whatever we're on.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So doing the math around it I still don't think it will be faster unless you're farming just elites ( like in VOTA ). Taking off a decent unity for an SoJ I lose about 20% of my DPS. So basically that means a perfect SoJ would only do about 15% more damage to elites ( including the 6% cold dmg ) than the Unity I'm using, without any other major benefits to my build ( defensively for example ). Considering most of what you kill will be trash mobs I would still argue that it's more effective to use a powerful ring instead of an SoJ.
> 
> Either way I think it would be pretty close, but with an SoJ you lose out on any other benefits to the ring slot ( vit / ar / atk speed / loh ect ect ). I would say SoJ's may be ideal for people who have a hard time getting enough fury with HotA, or as you said people with echos. I ditched my echo for other stuff so fearing doesn't affect me, and as I said my scoundrel does all my freezing.
> 
> *edit* and I just realized my ring also gives me 4% more dmg to elites as well. So maximum an SoJ would only do 11% more dmg to an elite than my unity.
> 
> and last but not least, your nados on a ww spec barb have points which make more ticks:
> 2.0
> 2.22
> 2.5
> 
> If you swap out that SoJ for a ring that gives you enough speed to get more ticks you will also easily make up for the bonus to elites.


The problem is you're not using EF.
EF is a BIS except for its fear, SOJ is there to deal with that problem.
EF + SOJ will outperform any setup out there no doubt.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> The problem is you're not using EF.
> EF is a BIS except for its fear, SOJ is there to deal with that problem.
> EF + SOJ will outperform any setup out there no doubt.


I think I'm on the fence about it. I'll get one to try it again though. ( when I get another EF )


----------



## JJHCRazor

OK so I have just returned to D3 after about 6 moths away.

I have come back to my monk at what i thought was a respectable 6-65k dmg, only to see people with 300k+. From what I can see my gear isn't that far behind, and my stats are very similar to these people, but I'm down aot on dps.

Any gearing/gems/skills tips you guys can offer?


----------



## DoomDash

Should link your profile bud.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Should link your profile bud.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JHCRazor-1708/hero/893526

That's me


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JHCRazor-1708/hero/893526
> 
> That's me


You lack a lot of crit chance and crit damage.
Get weapons with sockets & crit damage and put Emralds in them.
Get rings and an amulet with crit chance & crit damage.
Get Bracers with crit.
Start focusing on one resistance + all resistance.. you're using one with everything in your build but your items have different resistances all around.
All resist + a specific resistance (Lightning resistance, fire resistance, poison resistance, arcane resistance etc.)
You're using nat ring, so get a pair of cheap natalya's boots.
Also.. some movement speed would benefit you.

Crit damage and crit chance is the way you want to go with any build or class at the moment.


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys 
Figured I'd chime in, although I haven't logged in the game for more than an hour in over six months.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fragamemnon-2613/hero/35134


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey guys
> Figured I'd chime in, although I haven't logged in the game for more than an hour in over six months.
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fragamemnon-2613/hero/35134


cool.. too bad I'm RMAH'ing all my stuff
not playing and doubt I will until they release some new proper content like a ladder system.


----------



## fragamemnon

Yeah. Same here; I'm hoping for some interesting news in the upcoming convention.
I used to play D3 Tycoon.







Playing in the AH mostly, made enough profit to go on a holiday last season. But that was it, economy inflated right after and, honestly, the game became too boring.


----------



## DoomDash

Ladder is coming.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Ladder is coming.


It better be!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Still going strong in hardcore and having fun. I've been slowly increasing my DPS but it's getting harder and harder to get better gear. I'll be looking for a Unity with critical hit damage when I get my funds up some more. As long as I don't have another network hiccup (lost connection and a Paragon 49 barb along with it), I think I should be able to hit P100.

My profile, keep in mind that survivability is paramount for me right now, but I'm doing MP8 comfortably. I have about 9400 armor and 157k DPS with Battle Rage and War Cry:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tragedy187-1308/hero/34579771


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> You lack a lot of crit chance and crit damage.
> Get weapons with sockets & crit damage and put Emralds in them.
> Get rings and an amulet with crit chance & crit damage.
> Get Bracers with crit.
> Start focusing on one resistance + all resistance.. you're using one with everything in your build but your items have different resistances all around.
> All resist + a specific resistance (Lightning resistance, fire resistance, poison resistance, arcane resistance etc.)
> You're using nat ring, so get a pair of cheap natalya's boots.
> Also.. some movement speed would benefit you.
> 
> Crit damage and crit chance is the way you want to go with any build or class at the moment.


Thanks alot!

I'll have a look and see if i can pick up some new pieces tonight. Legend!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Got to looking at my bracers and boots the other night and discovered I was severely underpowered compared to cheap findings on the AH. Was able to gain a huge upgrade for just a couple million. Pretty excited. Jumped from ~54k health to over 68k. Still a glass canon tho. I'm thinking my rings and amulet could be better. Need to start finding items with resist all and crit chance.

What do you guys think?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


----------



## -SE7EN-

you prolly don't need all that hp since you use shadow power/gloom. I would shoot for AR on gloves and bracers, then maybe go for Nat's boots + ring and then work on getting a decent HellFire and an Andariel's with a socket (even if you lose a bit of DPS to do so) so you can level and get free vit and dex. All around, your DH seems pretty solid, and quite an improvement over last time. Nice job!


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you prolly don't need all that hp since you use shadow power/gloom. I would shoot for AR on gloves and bracers, then maybe go for Nat's boots + ring and then work on getting a decent HellFire and an Andariel's with a socket (even if you lose a bit of DPS to do so) so you can level and get free vit and dex. All around, your DH seems pretty solid, and quite an improvement over last time. Nice job!


With the amount of XP you get from higher MP levels and the fact that it takes time & money to get hellfire ring it's just not worth using it.
You're better off finding a ring that'll make you kill stuff faster/easier.
The andariel's is a good idea tho. It's a cheap helmet with very decent stats.


----------



## rarnold

Does anyone here do MP10 uber runs? My wife and I are looking for a run through and we have the 3 machines. My name is Ragner#1116 and hers is BananaMan#1292(Her brother's account).


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rarnold*
> 
> Does anyone here do MP10 uber runs? My wife and I are looking for a run through and we have the 3 machines. My name is Ragner#1116 and hers is BananaMan#1292(Her brother's account).


I might do 1 or 2 here in a bit. I'll add you guys if I do.


----------



## rarnold

Cool, thank you. We usually aren't on until around 8 PM AZ time since we have a 18 month old running around the house until then


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rarnold*
> 
> Cool, thank you. We usually aren't on until around 8 PM AZ time since we have a 18 month old running around the house until then


Haha I know the feeling. My daughter is 15 months old as of last month so me and my wife definitely know how that goes.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rarnold*
> 
> Does anyone here do MP10 uber runs? My wife and I are looking for a run through and we have the 3 machines. My name is Ragner#1116 and hers is BananaMan#1292(Her brother's account).


I suppose I could do some mp10 ubers. Added you.


----------



## Ryude

Self-found player looking for other self-found players. Add me Ryude#1521


----------



## rarnold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> I suppose I could do some mp10 ubers. Added you.


Thanks for adding me. We will be out of town until next week, so if you're around and still willing we would love some help


----------



## rarnold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Haha I know the feeling. My daughter is 15 months old as of last month so me and my wife definitely know how that goes.


I don't know about your kid ,but my daughter refuses to take naps. I see my other friends post pictures of their kids on Facebook just passing out on the couch, in their high chair, etc..but mine has not done that once. She just has so much energy!


----------



## yahu

My kids were always heavy nappers; heavy sleepers to this day (8p - 9p rolls around and they can't hardly keep themselves awake if they tried). If they didn't seem like they were tired when they were younger, nothing would knock them out faster than a trip in the car.


----------



## DoomDash

My wife is watching our baby 95% of the time lol.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> My wife is watching our baby 95% of the time lol.


that how's it should be


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> that how's it should be


THAT'S VERY CONDESCENDING!
but true :>


----------



## Sparda09

Just jummped back into D3 the other day after reading the latest patch notes and everything seems to be the same as when i stopped playing. I stopped playing in the middle of my fist inferno playthrough due to the difficulty at the time. plus the broken auction house.....but anyway, im looking for new ppl to play with as well as get some opinions on what you guys think of the game with the latest patch. Is it worth the price? And does anyone play religiously anymore?


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Just jummped back into D3 the other day after reading the latest patch notes and everything seems to be the same as when i stopped playing. I stopped playing in the middle of my fist inferno playthrough due to the difficulty at the time. plus the broken auction house.....but anyway, im looking for new ppl to play with as well as get some opinions on what you guys think of the game with the latest patch. Is it worth the price? And does anyone play religiously anymore?


I don't play at the moment, but I deffinately think the game was worth the money. Considering what people are paying for games with 12 hours of content these days. (I personally thought the game was worth the price after I had finished normal on the first day) - There's not enough content for me to keep on playing for the time being.. but hey.. it differs from person to person.
There's still people playing the game intensely, and people play it in different ways.. I guess it's just about finding the "mod" that fits you.
Hardcore, selfound, playing the auction/trading etc. etc. People have different ways of enjoying the game.


----------



## Sparda09

Right on! Well i currentyl play my lv60 DH - para is only 2 atm. but i get what you mean about content, that was another reason i stopped playing. I think im gonna finish inferno and maybe try some of the higher MP leves and see how i fair. also the auction house still seems failry broken....thos prices are stupidly high. anyone else have some opinions on this?


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Right on! Well i currentyl play my lv60 DH - para is only 2 atm. but i get what you mean about content, that was another reason i stopped playing. I think im gonna finish inferno and maybe try some of the higher MP leves and see how i fair. also the auction house still seems failry broken....thos prices are stupidly high. anyone else have some opinions on this?


The AH is actually flooded. You can search pages and pages till you find a good deal on something you want. If you're patient, you can find a good deal, usually. But then again, there are those items that have the stats that everyone wants and has it's benefits that are worth every bit of what they're listed for.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Right on! Well i currentyl play my lv60 DH - para is only 2 atm. but i get what you mean about content, that was another reason i stopped playing. I think im gonna finish inferno and maybe try some of the higher MP leves and see how i fair. also the auction house still seems failry broken....thos prices are stupidly high. anyone else have some opinions on this?


I've got some extra gear that might help out your DH. Profile is in sig; add me and I'll be online shortly.


----------



## Sparda09

Well im currently at work. but i will totally add you and maybe we can game it up a bit. Also i saw that i was able to get quite a few ledgendarys for fairly cheap, and i actually reworked my whole DH suit for a little over 15mil wich was not bad at all. i think im currently at 120k damage and 500+ in all resists now witch was a HUGE improvement from my last setup, but to be honest im not quite sure what the "best" gear for a DH would be for a DH. I watched ShinObi's youtube build as well as a few others and they all seem legit but im just not quite sure. any other additional information would be greatly be appreciated!


----------



## kremtok

If you're at 120k damage and 500+ resist all, there may not be much I can do to help you, but at least you won't have to grind through Inferno solo.


----------



## Sparda09

Well thats what the problem was to begin with lol, i have been grinding through this game solo almost the whole time. and its no fun when people jump in and out of my public games all day.....but is 120k damage enough for the higher MP? i know the 500 resists arent bad......Like i said, its been a while since ive played lol. also whats more cost effective when it comes to gems. should i just make them my self or buy them off the auction house?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Well thats what the problem was to begin with lol, i have been grinding through this game solo almost the whole time. and its no fun when people jump in and out of my public games all day.....but is 120k damage enough for the higher MP? i know the 500 resists arent bad......Like i said, its been a while since ive played lol. also whats more cost effective when it comes to gems. should i just make them my self or buy them off the auction house?


120k with a dh is pretty low for the higher MPs. DH is ranged without a 'exploit build' (like CM/archon, 0dog, etc) so it's mostly just damage output > all. with gloom and a halfway thought out build, you will be able to somewhat survive on the higher MPs, but it will not be efficient. You should toss a link to your profile so we can look at your gear and see where you can get the least costly improvements. Without SoJ or some sort of real slick build (like grenade gloom, ias sentries, or a one-handed speed build), you're going to need to run ~200k+ dps unbuffed to be moderately efficient at mp8+.


----------



## Sparda09

sure, here it is. Add me as well guys. im always down to game!
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spence-1801/hero/1695721


----------



## CapKrunch

hello guys,

I have been playing alot with WD lately and I really enjoyed cuz its fun class... I'm doing almost 110k dps with 700+ all resistance and 54k HP. I barely can do MP8 as long as I do it VERY carefully. So, I kept hearing people said MP10 required as least 180k dps unbuffed and I couldn't figure it out how to get that so much DPS. I know my gears are not the best but I have been looking for gears in AH and figure out which gear of mine is the weak one. So, i hope yall can help me out and I'll appreciated it. Sorry if my grammar isn't right cuz english isn't my strong one.

here my link http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ACDC-1993/hero/1593772

thanks very much!


----------



## DoomDash

I personally would at the very least opt out of sharp shooter... thats a super overrated passive.

My wifes DH is a glass cannon if I've ever seen one.....

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/huggles-1510/hero/1859884


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> sure, here it is. Add me as well guys. im always down to game!
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spence-1801/hero/1695721


Just added you, but here's what I think just in case:

Your DPS is artificially inflated. Trade Sharpshooter for Nightstalker.
Trade Ferret Companion for Bat Companion.
Trade Shadow Glide for Gloom.
You need more life.

That's just what I see looking at your profile. Your biggest problem is that you probably wouldn't survive MP5 or higher because of your odd skill choices. Your gear is decent enough, but it looks like you traded a lot of survivability to get sheet DPS.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapKrunch*
> 
> hello guys,
> I have been playing alot with WD lately and I really enjoyed cuz its fun class... I'm doing almost 110k dps with 700+ all resistance and 54k HP. I barely can do MP8 as long as I do it VERY carefully. So, I kept hearing people said MP10 required as least 180k dps unbuffed and I couldn't figure it out how to get that so much DPS. I know my gears are not the best but I have been looking for gears in AH and figure out which gear of mine is the weak one.


well, the easiest ways to do it would be to switch to Giyua Helm and Zuni Mojo (they are pretty expensive for the better ones though) or grab a skorn with close to 6% life steal. you can also get a different passive than spirit vessel, like Spiritual Attunement or (usually better) Blood Ritual. That should make you able to spam Cloud of Bats without the need for a different damage dealer, and you can use Locust Swarm as your aggro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I personally would at the very least opt out of sharp shooter... thats a super overrated passive.


pretty much this. sharpshooter is useless in almost any situation.


----------



## Sparda09

Thanks for the information kremtok. the reason i am using shadow glide and ferret ATM is i am rushing through my first inferno playthrough. so the skills were just to help gather gold and rush to the bosses. i normally use bat companion and gloom as well, but i thought sharpshooter was a nice touch. i will swap it out and let you know how it works out. Also, do you guys suggest any other skill choices based off what i already have? i will go ahaead and change what was suggested. anything else would be greatly appreciated! thanks!


----------



## kremtok

Just trying to help brother. Looks like we keep missing each other in game. Hope to catch you another time.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapKrunch*
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> I have been playing alot with WD lately and I really enjoyed cuz its fun class... I'm doing almost 110k dps with 700+ all resistance and 54k HP. I barely can do MP8 as long as I do it VERY carefully. So, I kept hearing people said MP10 required as least 180k dps unbuffed and I couldn't figure it out how to get that so much DPS. I know my gears are not the best but I have been looking for gears in AH and figure out which gear of mine is the weak one. So, i hope yall can help me out and I'll appreciated it. Sorry if my grammar isn't right cuz english isn't my strong one.
> 
> here my link http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ACDC-1993/hero/1593772
> 
> thanks very much!


There's huge gains in crafting BoA items. I've made some decent ones myself tbh.
http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/en%C3%ACgma-2434
Most of the items took around 1000+ craft.. the neck took about 2300.. but in the end it's worth it.
The neck on my barb that is* sorry


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Thanks for the information kremtok. the reason i am using shadow glide and ferret ATM is i am rushing through my first inferno playthrough. so the skills were just to help gather gold and rush to the bosses. i normally use bat companion and gloom as well, but i thought sharpshooter was a nice touch. i will swap it out and let you know how it works out. Also, do you guys suggest any other skill choices based off what i already have? i will go ahaead and change what was suggested. anything else would be greatly appreciated! thanks!


bat will help you rush way more, because it increases your rage regen so much.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Just trying to help brother. Looks like we keep missing each other in game. Hope to catch you another time.


And the advice is much appreciated! and yea i saw that i missed you again.....as of now i will be at work, but i should be online around 7pm MST or later. See you guys online!


----------



## yahu

^I'd say since you're using a socketed weapon, get as high a emerald or ruby as you can. At your unbuffed DPS level/stats a ruby might work better than an emerald (I don't know the math offhand where a ruby is still better than an emerald, so you might want to search on that).

for CapKrunch - while the manajuma's knife looks pretty good, since you're not pairing it with the chicken I'd opt for a higher DPS socketed one-hand. I'm also not sure you can use gruesome feast effectively since you don't seem to have any added radius pickup and you're not doing a 0dog (or any dog) build where globes might spam close enough. I'd research more WD builds as far as skills go and see what you might like to pursue. Ideally go with a build where you don't have to have specific gear so that you can bounce to something else if you don't like it. Then figure out which MP you work best in and either craft up or buy up to increase MP.

I personally am playing a 0dog build currently which I personally feel is still fun (I'm leveling paragon faster than before), but that takes patience and/or $$$ to buy specific gear.


----------



## Sparda09

Thanks yahu! i was actually wondering the same thing about the ruby. i will craft the highest one i can currently make and test it out. i also have not tested my DH without sharpshooter, im hoping that i wont see too much of a change with my crit. but all the spec information that you guys gave is appreciated! cant wait to test it all out!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Thanks yahu! i was actually wondering the same thing about the ruby. i will craft the highest one i can currently make and test it out. i also have not tested my DH without sharpshooter, im hoping that i wont see too much of a change with my crit. but all the spec information that you guys gave is appreciated! cant wait to test it all out!


you can always use a site like http://theasiangamer.com/d3-damage-calculator/ to figure up how much dps loss/gain you get from new items, including crafted gems (just remove the amount of chd from the weapon from the emerald, and add in +x +y for min/max damage added by a ruby)


----------



## francesthemutes

I'm currently getting an error when trying to view some profiles. The error 316921 has it so that I can't access certain friends profiles. Some are fine but others are not. Anyone know what's up or if they're having the same issue?


----------



## DoomDash

No issues here.

Anyway, my HC barb is so sexy:


----------



## kremtok

Good news: Got a shiny new Calamity and upgraded a gem to go with it!

Bad news: Auction house is not returning gold on lost bids.

The end.


----------



## DoomDash

Looks like blizz trademarked a d3 expansion name.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Looks like blizz trademarked a d3 expansion name.


http://www.diablofans.com/news/1958-diablo-3s-next-expansion-is-named-reaper-of-souls/
Could be.. We'll know soon enough I suppose.


----------



## likethegun

Good stuff! I been away from this thread for far too long. Where are all the HC players in here?! Add me likethegun#1970 paragon 37-38 HC monk. I farm mp4-5 in a good group, speed run mp3 solo. Hit me up!


----------



## Cryosis00

PoE season 3 just ended. Might pick D3 back up but I have recently started playing ARAM in LOL and it consumes me to an unhealthy level.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> PoE season 3 just ended. Might pick D3 back up but I have recently started playing ARAM in LOL and it consumes me to an unhealthy level.


I took a break from PoE a bit ago. Waiting until October to pick it up again. Took a few weeks off of D3 but now trying to grind some HC paragons before the itemization patch releases and all those new legs are worth a ton of money


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I took a break from PoE a bit ago. Waiting until October to pick it up again. Took a few weeks off of D3 but now trying to grind some HC paragons before the itemization patch releases and all those new legs are worth a ton of money


It'll probably be more than a month after the console release till we'll see a patch.
Talking about console.. Still pretty dissapointed with all the cool stuff you get with console pre-orders.. You get even cooler stuff with the console pre-order versions than what you got with the Collector's edition for pc


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Talking about console.. Still pretty dissapointed with all the cool stuff you get with console pre-orders.. You get even cooler stuff with the console pre-order versions than what you got with the Collector's edition for pc


This. I made a thread about it on the official forums, which got me about as far as can be expected. NOWHERE. Basically, 'You want the console pre-order items, buy the console version'. No matter that I don't have a console, nor would I even want to play it on a console, and even further that even IF I did buy it for some odd reason, the items wouldn't be available for my PC characters anyways.
I really want those Red Angelic Wings, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## francesthemutes

So no one is having an issue with friends profiles?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> So no one is having an issue with friends profiles?


Haven't had that issue, just that recently offline players no longer show any info with hover. That and one person who has been on my list offline for over a year and I cannot delete. They did some sort of cache clear for my account, and it let me delete the name, but next login it was back lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Blizzard has their work cut out for them bringing back all those people with a negative attitude towards the game. Example:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418659/ig-reaper-of-souls-diablo-3-expansion-revealed/10#post_20613494


----------



## yahu

wicked looking HC toon DD.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> wicked looking HC toon DD.


Thanks


----------



## Sainesk

Can anyone bring me up to date on whats going on these days? I took a break since shortly after paragon levels came out. What items are most sought after (still crit and attack speed and such?) and have skills changed majorly since, like what builds are popular these days - DH/Whirlwind Barb still the best farmers? Blue items still not worth picking up?

I want to get geared back up ready to farm for the expansion...







not sure which class to go with since I have them all at 60 feel like tanking so maybe Monk, sword+board Barb or WD. (Freezy Wiz still good?)


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Can anyone bring me up to date on whats going on these days? I took a break since shortly after paragon levels came out. What items are most sought after (still crit and attack speed and such?) and have skills changed majorly since, like what builds are popular these days - DH/Whirlwind Barb still the best farmers? Blue items still not worth picking up?
> I want to get geared back up ready to farm for the expansion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure which class to go with since I have them all at 60 feel like tanking so maybe Monk, sword+board Barb or WD. (Freezy Wiz still good?)


it is mostly crit chance + crit damage these day, with some builds requiring IAS (CM/Archon wiz, some is needed for WW barb. some monks use it, WDs if you go 0dog)
as far as farming builds, DH is prolly the lowest on the list, WW still at top (for efficiency/gold spent) all classes are about equal on 'if you use build A or maybe B, you can do as well as the next class' but WW is usually the fastest farm.
blue items are still trash, as far as classes, tanking isn't really feasible right now with sword/board, you do better with less defense and higher damage + LS. freeze wizzy is still good, but losing value as more and more people are able to do higher MPs without CMs. If you invest a lot to have good damage too, then sure, but the older days of freezing while others do the dps is not too common now.
right now, the only 2 classes that really have much variation in builds are DH and (somewhat) monks. barbs are WW or HOTA, wiz are CM or Archon, and WD are Firebats or 0dog.


----------



## likethegun

Well I spoke too soon on trying to find HC players... yet another monk died. Very mad. just crafted my almost perfect ammy with 200 dex 150 vit 100% CD, 9.5 CC, and ave dmg... almost lvl 40 paragon. dead. because of lag...again. I have yet to lose a HC toon to my own stupidity (although I should start arguing that playing hardcore IS my stupidity).

~100 latency and all of a sudden screen tearing map went blank. couldnt teleport. couldnt press esc to pause in single player anymore... so mad.


----------



## DoomDash

I feel like that is how I will die.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I feel like that is how I will die.


You will. It is the only hardcore mechanic left in D3









Turn up Man Mode and keep leveling that HC toon.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Blizzard has their work cut out for them bringing back all those people with a negative attitude towards the game. Example:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1418659/ig-reaper-of-souls-diablo-3-expansion-revealed/10#post_20613494


They'll just find something new to complain about. People tend to look for as many flaws as possible.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You will. It is the only hardcore mechanic left in D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn up Man Mode and keep leveling that HC toon.


Its true. Icky local from OCN (fluid) lost a 76 DH and TONS of other HC toons for various reasons. He has a paragon 100 HC barb now but hes got it all calculated on when to play and what not. Lol seems like you HAVE to play the forums and the community as well as the game just to survive HC. Never play after maintenance, if someone reports lag spikes, etc... I dunno. Very frustrating though. I had dumped hundreds of millions into my monk, and he was just approaching awesomeness. Was just waiting to get some new weapons and...death. Luckily I had stashed away a starter backup set so I can start farming mp2 when I hit 60 again... but man. That ammy craft was 1 in a million literally. That is what I'm really depressed about.


----------



## kremtok

I enjoy Diablo 3, but playing a Hardcore character seems like an enormous waste of time. About 99.999989% of my deaths have been entirely my fault. But the first death that occurred when I used a waypoint and got charged by a giant bull jerkwad guy in Act I would end my interest.

Are the rest of you nuts? How is hardcore possibly worth the risk?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I enjoy Diablo 3, but playing a Hardcore character seems like an enormous waste of time. About 99.999989% of my deaths have been entirely my fault. But the first death that occurred when I used a waypoint and got charged by a giant bull jerkwad guy in Act I would end my interest.
> 
> Are the rest of you nuts? How is hardcore possibly worth the risk?


Hardcore is more exciting, since it matters if you live or die. I wouldn't play it if you have a laggy connection though.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah HC is def not a waste of time. I love the challenge. It's almost the way the game should have been designed esp w/ out RMAH.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hardcore is more exciting, since it matters if you live or die. I wouldn't play it if you have a laggy connection though.


That's just the thing: Every connection is laggy and we have no control over it. Way too much of a gamble. I take true pride in doing well in games, so to have my character killed permanently because some jerk in Guadalajara is watching Jootube is not acceptable to me.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hardcore is more exciting, since it matters if you live or die. I wouldn't play it if you have a laggy connection though.


I agree. Not to mention you can make mad SC gold from HC. My connection is extremely stable. Have a wired 45 m download and 2.5 upload. That is main reason I get so angry at my deaths.

I will continue to re-roll HC cause I have some gear saved up and what not and once you start farming, things sell for a lot more. Get a good leg worth 200 or 300 mil HC... that is 800-1 bil SC gold if you trade it out to people.

Main thing with HC though is you have to know how to gear your toon and stay in your difficulty. I could farm mp5 easily in a good group on my HC monk, i ran mp3 solo for speedy runs... but a fresh 60 with not a lot of gold and even mp1 is dangerous so you will be in mp0 for a long while if youre new to HC


----------



## yahu

I need to get back to HC again. I lost my 60 WD cause I was being stupid helping a friend that just lost a low level toon while I was power leveling him (he had just lost his previous lvl 45 toon and didn't want to start from scratch). I went to look at his screen to see what happened cause he was freaking out and I thought "that's odd, it shows that you're getting hurt, but you're dead. Oh wait, that's me getting hurt...CRAP!" Too late. :|

I've never tried this but what happens if you are playing in a window and you're getting your ass handed to you and you close the window? Granted, most of the time that you die in Diablo at a high level/high MP it goes too quick to do anything about it. But maybe setup some sort of kill macro to your mouse/keyboard/controller, etc.?


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Its true. Icky local from OCN (fluid) lost a 76 DH and TONS of other HC toons for various reasons. He has a paragon 100 HC barb now but hes got it all calculated on when to play and what not. Lol seems like you HAVE to play the forums and the community as well as the game just to survive HC. Never play after maintenance, if someone reports lag spikes, etc... I dunno. Very frustrating though. I had dumped hundreds of millions into my monk, and he was just approaching awesomeness. Was just waiting to get some new weapons and...death. Luckily I had stashed away a starter backup set so I can start farming mp2 when I hit 60 again... but man. That ammy craft was 1 in a million literally. That is what I'm really depressed about.


At least you have the right attitude to reroll and not give up. The deaths do hurt when it happens but the key is to hopefully stash some away for when you reroll. So far I have lost my 76 and 83 (about 2b worth of gear on it) demon hunters and countless barbs in the beginning but I just keep going at it. If we are on at the same time just let me know and ill level another monk for you.


----------



## Xyrate

Probably a newb question but if your HC character dies, do you lose the gear on that character? Is only the stuff in the stash safe?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> At least you have the right attitude to reroll and not give up. The deaths do hurt when it happens but the key is to hopefully stash some away for when you reroll. So far I have lost my 76 and 83 (about 2b worth of gear on it) demon hunters and countless barbs in the beginning but I just keep going at it. If we are on at the same time just let me know and ill level another monk for you.


Totally forgot about your 83 DH! shame on me haha. I think you lost that one when I took my few week break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> Probably a newb question but if your HC character dies, do you lose the gear on that character? Is only the stuff in the stash safe?


Yup only the stuff in your stash and your gold. all the stuff in character inventory and equipped is lost forever.


----------



## yahu

^that'd be nice to have an "eject all" button you could scramble for in an emergency (assuming you're in a MP session of course). Though I realize that is taking away from the spirit of HC, it'd be nice to be able to save some key pieces of gear. Also, it would be funny as the other people in a party to see the "yard sale" of gear that erupts off of a dying buddy.


----------



## DoomDash

I like that you lose it all. When I die I'll be taking my 2 billion gold belt with me.


----------



## yahu

It certainly makes things more "exciting" and it definitely keeps me from spending too much on gear.


----------



## Sainesk

Cinematic for Reaper of Souls:








Spoiler: and gameplay teaser


----------



## DoomDash

Wow the game exceeds expectations! Looks incredible!

Random dungeons, loot 2.0 making brand new builds, new character looks awesome, no paragon cap, ability to modify items, and new skills / runes. The new act looks awesome as well.

Get the info here: diablofans.com


----------



## Ehpik

My body is ready.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Wow the game exceeds expectations! Looks incredible!
> 
> Random dungeons, loot 2.0 making brand new builds, new character looks awesome, no paragon cap, ability to modify items, and new skills / runes. The new act looks awesome as well.
> 
> Get the info here: diablofans.com


yeah i'm sure there random dungeons means 1 or 2 random events. i mean they said they were randomizing dungeons for several patches ago and that's what we got


----------



## Rickles

well, crusader doesn't look to bad, I just really hope they put in an offline mode, my internet is not good enough to even get through act 1 of HC.


----------



## Sainesk

Hope it will be $40 - 1 new Act 1 new class... though i'd still get it anyway at 60 since i'll likely make that back on the RMAH. Also +2 character slots minimum if not more, and more storage space would be nice - i'm such a hoarder in hack and slash games.

I guess once a few people hit 70 and start farming new items including level 70 ones many items out now will nosedive in price so i'd personally consider getting rid of that 2 billion gold belt soon you mentioned you had Doom


----------



## yahu

dammit, if Blizzard doesn't know how to market! That cinematic looks great! Also looking forward to the mechanic updates (I wonder how many will be enabled at launch vs the "1.0.08 patch, heh heh), higher caps, new class, etc.

I would hope it is less than $40 personally - maybe along the lines of Heart of the Swarm, at $30 would be nice. With all the hype surrounding the pre-order items for console release I wonder what Blizzard will do for the expansion. Money to be made, methinks.


----------



## DoomDash

People still complaining about the rmah should take a look at the new puzzle ring. It was BoA which means the mystic modifying items is probably all boa.


----------



## Nethermir

So the Dementors have now breached Diablo III


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> So the Dementors have now breached Diablo III


Lol


----------



## Fr0sty

now i understand why they want to nerf cm wizzards just a bit more...

being able to change your paragon points into crit chance . would totally make them even more game breaking. not that i would mind really


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/370159215353933824


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## DoomDash

So after reading Lyria's Twitter post it was explained that if you have two level 100 paragon characters it will add up that paragon exp together. That will come out to like 120 or something if they scale the same way, however my question is: What about people like me who have been 100 forever on one character, does all that extra exp I've gained also count towards that addition? I will be very disappointed if that isn't happening.


----------



## yahu

that's a good question DD. The way Blizzard is going, in trying to appease a lot of the complaints with the game, I wouldn't be surprised if they did something based on the experience they can see you've collected. That said, it has taken them more than a year to get to this point so it wouldn't surprise me if they say "starting today , no cap to paragon based on experience gained." I suppose we shall see.


----------



## DoomDash

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/370255213695074304
Well I got screwed.


----------



## Dustin1

I'm pretty stoked! That cinematic looked so good, if they ever made a movie out of the Diablo series I would totally go see it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/370255213695074304
> Well I got screwed.


paragon a wd and a wiz. you wont get screwed


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/370255213695074304
> Well I got screwed.


I don't think most RPG's count XP after level cap... they usually have you hit a max, then your XP gets stuck at 5000000/5000000 or whatever. I don't have a paragon 100, but it sounds like Diablo 3 isn't tracking the XP after cap either... so there would just be no way for them to account for it.

It would be cool if they at least gave the paragon 100'ers a bonus though.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *snip*


6 Legendaries in one act...







doesn't feel so "Legendary" any more.

yay a reason to pick up Blues and Whites (maybe).

Mystic, ewww I like to see items I and others are using. I think Dye-ing Legendaries would be enough, not sure on the item re-rolls either depends how they go about it.

Loot runs, finally...


----------



## DoomDash

I don't think they should give more than 100 paragon levels anyway. I don't think we need P500's right out of the gate but that's just me.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 6 Legendaries in one act...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't feel so "Legendary" any more.
> 
> yay a reason to pick up Blues and Whites (maybe).
> 
> Mystic, ewww I like to see items I and others are using. I think Dye-ing Legendaries would be enough, not sure on the item re-rolls either depends how they go about it.
> 
> Loot runs, finally...


It will be legendary when you get the good ones still. I agree though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think they should give more than 100 paragon levels anyway. I don't think we need P500's right out of the gate but that's just me.


the no paragon cap is to help make it easier for people to have epic toons. with gears having cap in possible affixes combo and amount of main stats,it only feels right to have a paragon 2.0 system to give players more creativity.

want more armor?. get 200 paragon worth of strenght on your main toon. want more vit? do the same but with all vit. so instead of choosing gears that roll double vit or double int or whatever else combo.you can be creative,switching +armor for health pick up radius, maximum mana, bleed dmg even. or even thorns.. yes thorns is getting a buff and i intend on taking advantage of that in the long run

so i am all ok with such a change

d3 will just get better and better


----------



## DoomDash

I'm ok with that change but I'm not OK with people getting an advantage blindly at the start.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm ok with that change but I'm not OK with people getting an advantage blindly at the start.


we have many months ahead of us to grind paragon on alternate toons to try and decrease the gap. but i agree that it is unfair in the way they decided to implement it. but they didnt feel like it was ok to alienate those who stood by the game for that long and achieved paragon 500 or more allready.

and even then, those stats point need to be allocated properly to give someone an advantage. it all depends on the person's grasp of his class of choice and how good his existing gears are.

see'ing as your barb has plenty of crit chance and defenses. i'd blindly allocate all my paragon points in pure strenght. wich has a dual purpose. defense and dps.

and on top of that. act V will be harder than act IV, wich might result in higher resist and armor breakpoints needed to faceroll the content.

all i am saying is, to one person it might be unfair. but to another it wouldnt be the end of the day


----------



## -SE7EN-

Don't feel too bad for your P100s not getting credit for your work after reaching max.... think back at all the time most of us spent playing before there was even paragons, all 'wasted'.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Don't feel too bad for your P100s not getting credit for your work after reaching max.... think back at all the time most of us spent playing before there was even paragons, all 'wasted'.


Well you see, I already feel burned for that. I was already at ridiculous amount of hours for that. I guess double burn it is.

Though from what I am understanding I can roll another barb and paragon him!?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well you see, I already feel burned for that. I was already at ridiculous amount of hours for that. I guess double burn it is.
> 
> Though from what I am understanding I can roll another barb and paragon him!?


Yeah I'm pretty sure you can power level a new barb to 60, throw your gear on him, and get some leveling in before the Xpack hits... and get all that paragon XP added to your other barbs.

[edit] Looks like the patch with all that might hit sometime before the Xpack is released- http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9679139107#19


----------



## DoomDash

Guess I'll roll another barb just in case. Won't be so bad since I have cains set, a hellfire, 33% gem, and a leorics signet. ^^.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Guess I'll roll another barb just in case. Won't be so bad since I have cains set, a hellfire, 33% gem, and a leorics signet. ^^.


Even without those could probably pull that off over a weekend if you had not much else to do...


----------



## n0ypi

Is this d3 newbie friendly meaning like it's quick to pick up like D2 LOD? I stopped playing right after the patch where they took out all the bugged occy rings and such =). Been a big D3 fan but ever since it came out heard nothing but bad news about this game but I finally want to pick it up since the expansion pack is coming.


----------



## yahu

I'd say it is very newb friendly to pick up and play. My 10 year old (at the time we started) son played with me through part of inferno and he's looking forward to the expansion now. My 7 year old daughter wants to play but I haven't started her yet.

Learning some of the more advanced builds for the classes can take patience, but even then, they aren't too bad. I'd say jump in, especially once the expansion comes out (if you haven't gotten in by then). Have fun!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think they should give more than 100 paragon levels anyway. I don't think we need P500's right out of the gate but that's just me.


Adding previously accumulated Paragon Xp like you're talking about would present that, though.. People with insane Paragon XP saved up would get an immediate boost as soon as it was implemented in game. The way I'm reading your posts is that you want your Paragon XP after the current cap to be counted towards new Paragon levels, but then you dont want people with more than Lvl 100 Paragon XP to be present right out of the gate. You want it, but you dont want it?

I think it's fair that they arent counting Paragon XP passed the cap. I mean , yes i agree that it does make certain players feel cheated in a way, but at the same time it makes for an even playing field for those players.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm not sure on the whole no cap thing. Though it'd take a while, i'd find it insanely boring to eventually 1 hit Diablo on MP10 wearing no gear... not to mention how lame that would make multiplayer games.

I'd prefer it kept the way it is and allow other uses for extra xp after 100... such as use a fair amount to trade in for gems, random items, dyes whatever, access to endless dungeon which has monsters beyond level 70 that eventually get so tough and many that even Doom would eventually fall (that you can exit/teleport from on hardcore to be fair).


----------



## Rickles

23 questions super quick.

1) When is the expansion coming out?

2) is WW barb the fastest farm?

I have a WW barb, but I quit him fairly early after launch, IIRC he has about 19k dps (bad I know) and 2k life on hit, with enough crit to maintain WW and sprint on 2+ targets, and some decent resist.

3) Is it worth farming lower difficulty modes for gear?

I have a DH that has a decent magic find set (with around 50k dps) and I would be looking for gear to grab to level a crusader.

4) Did he say in that video that ALL legendaries will scale based on player level?

Like as a level 1 can I equip any legendary?

5) What is the fastest way to paragon level?

Last night I got to paragon level 1 with my barb just went the first 2 stages of act 3, but I am wondering if parts of ACT 1 would be faster.

6) Do I really have 23 questions?

No, no I don't.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm not sure on the whole no cap thing. Though it'd take a while, i'd find it insanely boring to eventually 1 hit Diablo on MP10 wearing no gear... not to mention how lame that would make multiplayer games.
> 
> I'd prefer it kept the way it is and allow other uses for extra xp after 100... such as use a fair amount to trade in for gems, random items, dyes whatever, access to endless dungeon which has monsters beyond level 70 that eventually get so tough and many that even Doom would eventually fall (that you can exit/teleport from on hardcore to be fair).


I'm sure the levels will scale... I.E going from paragon 199 to 200 might take as much XP as 0-100 does, or more. There will be a point well before 1hko mp10 that you effectively stop getting levels.


----------



## yahu

IIRC the upper levels of paragon already do scale. I want to say starting at level 75 or 80 for 5 levels at a time the experience required for 1 level increases? I think I read a chart somewhere at some point that showed the details. I haven't gotten that high in paragon so I couldn't say from personal experience.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> IIRC the upper levels of paragon already do scale. I want to say starting at level 75 or 80 for 5 levels at a time the experience required for 1 level increases? I think I read a chart somewhere at some point that showed the details. I haven't gotten that high in paragon so I couldn't say from personal experience.


I'm pretty sure it does currently. It's possible they could cap the amount needed to level instead of infinite scaling though.


----------



## yahu

Agreed - otherwise Doom Dash will never be Paragon level 1337!


----------



## DoomDash

Hints at more info coming at Blizzcon, including more unannounced changes.


----------



## Dustin1

I might as well sell my barb and just re-gear when the xpac hits.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I might as well sell my barb and just re-gear when the xpac hits.


That's what I've done. Made 532 euro


----------



## Sainesk

The thing is while most current gear will probably drop like a sack of potatoes when lv 70 items come with the expansion, there's bound to be money to be made if you're among the first to farm them so keeping better gear could help. Personally, if I had gear worth selling i'd probably get rid of it and settle for an average setup i'm willing to lose all value on before the expansion hits.

On a side not I wish we had more chest space already, i'm such a hoarder - can't bring myself to vendor/AH junk Legendaries easily feel so attached to items I find, half my char slots are mules/extra storage space...


----------



## DoomDash

Yep keeping my gear.


----------



## yahu

I think TLC needs a new show: "Hoarding with the Horadrim"







I get in the same mentality of being too attached to legendary items found...then I do a flash sale.

I haven't gotten a chance to play in a couple weeks - have prices started fluctuating downwards in the AH or are people still waiting? I'd have to imagine some deals have to be popping as people try to clear inventory while it still matters. Has the news of the expansion changed any of your farming? I.e. - I'd assume farming ROI would be impacted by the news so if you can't make x resources with y time (as you had previously), I could see people holding off, other than farming experience for paragon levels.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> The thing is while most current gear will probably drop like a sack of potatoes when lv 70 items come with the expansion, there's bound to be money to be made if you're among the first to farm them so keeping better gear could help. Personally, if I had gear worth selling i'd probably get rid of it and settle for an average setup i'm willing to lose all value on before the expansion hits.
> 
> On a side not I wish we had more chest space already, i'm such a hoarder - can't bring myself to vendor/AH junk Legendaries easily feel so attached to items I find, half my char slots are mules/extra storage space...


You'll find gear while leveling, and I doubt that it'll make such a big difference what gear you're using for leveling.
You most likely won't be using your 60 gear for farming 70 gear - considering the stats we saw at gamescom.
And if prices will be sky high the first 2-3 weeks, so you'll have plenty of time - It's more about how lucky you are than effecient with this game.


----------



## Fr0sty

am i the only one who noticed the lack of %damage modifier to reach that 3k dps . on a 1hander nonetheless. either blizz removed it. or there is far more potential left in getting top notch items.

on top of that,level 63 loot allows us to have amulets and weapons with 100% crit damage,now how about item level 70 of the same slots. how high would it roll?

main stat wise. how much of a boost compared to item level 63 are we getting? can we hope for 500 int on amulets?


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> am i the only one who noticed the lack of %damage modifier to reach that 3k dps . on a 1hander nonetheless. either blizz removed it. or there is far more potential left in getting top notch items.
> 
> on top of that,level 63 loot allows us to have amulets and weapons with 100% crit damage,now how about item level 70 of the same slots. how high would it roll?
> 
> main stat wise. how much of a boost compared to item level 63 are we getting? can we hope for 500 int on amulets?


It's just examples. We might not even see 3k dps weapons, no one but the developers know as of yet.
Which makes it impossible to answer those questions.


----------



## Sainesk

If you have just one hardcore hero and they die, do the items in the stash stay there?

(*need more character slots/chest space







* even 1 HC hero is seriously cutting into my storage space...)


----------



## DoomDash

Pretty good interview, lots of lore questions:


----------



## squall325

Thinking of playing back and grind up my paragons after hearing the new of the expansion. Just logged in yesterday after a long break. Can easily farm Act 1 w/ MP1. Here's my toon http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/SonJaC-6867/hero/8015614. Any suggestions on what I need to upgrade or if you guys have some stuff that could be an upgrade that I could buy for me to go to a higher MP? Much appreciated.


----------



## DoomDash

Cool longer video showing off the Crusader ( In game half way in ):


----------



## SirWaWa

female cruasder
like the idea of holding a two hand weapon in one hand with a walk speed nerf as balance (not sure if I like that, perhaps a dps nerf)?


----------



## DoomDash

*NEW Wizard build for MP10*:


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *NEW Wizard build for MP10*:


I just watched about 4 minutes of that, and my only reaction is this: What an obnoxious tool.

He's not doing anything new. He keeps saying it's not a CM build, and yet it is. He downplays it, but it's in his recommended skills and it relies entirely on attack speed and critical chance, even though he says that it doesn't. It's entirely dependent on high-quality gear, just like every other build in Diablo 3, especially the CM Wizard.

I like and respect you, DoomDash, because of the refreshing insight that you bring so often to this thread, but this build is just a variation on a theme. It's not special in any way at all.


----------



## Modz

Critical Mass passive selected = CM build, I feel lied to!


----------



## Hexa

Anyone mind making suggestions on my character? I just came back to the game so I have no gold to buy stuff on AH really. I did get lucky and some random nice guy threw me some gear when I first hit 60. So far with that gear I can make it to almost the end of Act 2 on Inferno but it's def gotten way harder.

Here is my guy. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Risenzealot-1925/hero/35769642


----------



## Al plants Corn

Here's my DH f or comparison. Can do mp5 inferno with little difficulty.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


----------



## Hexa

What does mp5 mean?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> What does mp5 mean?


Monster Power 5


----------



## Hexa

Monster power? That must be new I don't know. I've not seen anything that says monster power. I just thought that Inferno was the hardest you could do?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Monster power? That must be new I don't know. I've not seen anything that says monster power. I just thought that Inferno was the hardest you could do?


In settings you have to turn on Monster Power first, then when you choose Chapter and stuff to start, you will see Monster Power option drop downs below the different chapters.


----------



## Hexa

Oh ok cool I appreciate it. I have a feeling my guy wouldn't really be able to do higher levels anyway right now.


----------



## squall325

is it worth it to forge those archon plans for dexterity or just spend the gold on buying items directly rather than forging?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> is it worth it to forge those archon plans for dexterity or just spend the gold on buying items directly rather than forging?


it is worth it if you have the essences and gold to throw at it as they can roll higher stats than what you can buy.


----------



## Fr0sty

the potential of paragon 2.0 is immense

and i hope it is how its rumored
Quote:


> Paragon 2.0
> 
> The Paragon system has had a huge overhaul. It is no longer per-character, but account wide
> Instead of the current bonuses your account gains 1 Paragon Point per level to spend on different stats
> No longer has a cap
> Stats are separated into Core (Str, Dex, Int, Vit), Attack (Crit Chance, Crit Damage, Attack Speed, Cooldown Reduction), Defense (Health %, Resist All, Armor, Dodge %, Block Chance %) and Utility (Run Speed, Magic Find, Gold Pickup Radius)
> Paragon Points can be respecced
> Each Paragon Point adds one point to all your characters. Not just one
> Retroactively Paragon Points will be determined by your overall experience gained so far, not the sum of your Paragon level number for your characters
> Paragon levels are separate for Normal and Hardcore modes
> Dying in Hardcore does not take away from your earned Paragon Points


+ theres a new gem

Quote:


> New Gem - Diamond
> 
> Weapons: increases damage to Elites (3% @ Flawed)
> Helms: reduces cooldown of skills (11% @ Flawed)
> Armor: increases All Resistance (10 @ Flawed)


damage to elites :O .. darn that we have to sacrifice crit. or average dmg via a ruby for more elite dmg. but since those stats can be gained by paragon levels,i think i'll invest in those new gems


----------



## -SE7EN-

glad to hear that the paragon points will go to ALL characters, was worried that like an account of 200paragon shared would have to split those est200 points between characters. mmmm diamonds. even with only 1% cd reduction per gem level, you're darn near at 1/4 off at the top minimum. you could roll super high offensive thats on everything and make up for the ar with gems... can't wait til they throw these in.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> glad to hear that the paragon points will go to ALL characters, was worried that like an account of 200paragon shared would have to split those est200 points between characters. mmmm diamonds. even with only 1% cd reduction per gem level, you're darn near at 1/4 off at the top minimum. you could roll super high offensive thats on everything and make up for the ar with gems... can't wait til they throw these in.


not only this. but you could spec for dps. and gain armor,resist,int and strenght via paragon. wich are all ehp based stats. on top of crit stats from paragon. but the thing is. paragon 200 will be hard to attain from what i heard Oo. kinda like having 10 para 100 toons or something like that.

but the xp from level 70 area's isnt the same as level 63 areas. so it might not be that terrible after all


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *NEW Wizard build for MP10*:


going to try this later, it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> glad to hear that the paragon points will go to ALL characters, was worried that like an account of 200paragon shared would have to split those est200 points between characters. mmmm diamonds. even with only 1% cd reduction per gem level, you're darn near at 1/4 off at the top minimum. you could roll super high offensive thats on everything and make up for the ar with gems... can't wait til they throw these in.


They mentioned that it will be the sum of all experience gained across all characters, not paragon levels, also applies separately by sc and hc.


----------



## DoomDash

So, I re-rolled a new barb because of all the discussion we had about the paragon exp stacking.

Results:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124

77 levels this weekend







.

Also, my wifes DH I helped with, and it's a blast. I just wish leveling went faster, and I need to get her HP up. What is the best spell for farming ( dmg )?:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/huggles-1510/hero/1859884


----------



## Mr.Cigar

For low mp (mp 6 or below depends on your dps) Ball Lightning no doubt.
For higher mp: Bola shot in most case. If there's a Monk in team then Rapid fire.
Remember to equip a SOJ.


----------



## DoomDash

Hungering Arrow with Spray of Teeth seems so much better to me.

http://www.diablofans.com/news/1984-the-massive-expansion-recap-everything-we-know-so-far/


----------



## Dustin1

Trying out Monk. Liking it so far, just kinda weird at first lol.

Sent from my Verizon HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yahu

DD - you leveled that barb from scratch this weekend??? If so that seems damn impressive! I haven't really gotten into power leveling to that extent.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> DD - you leveled that barb from scratch this weekend??? If so that seems damn impressive! I haven't really gotten into power leveling to that extent.


You can get a lot done in a short amount of time just gotta have the time and dedication.







a good party who knows the runs+routes helps a lot too.

Plus depending on how fast or efficiently you can do it, a lot can happen.

Sent from my Verizon HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> DD - you leveled that barb from scratch this weekend??? If so that seems damn impressive! I haven't really gotten into power leveling to that extent.


Friday night I started at level 23. That's 78 levels in one weekend playing semi-casually. I did have cains, leorics signet, 33% gem, a hf ring, mp10, and my wife to power level me to 60. When I hit 60 I could use my very good gear of my other barb so its not hard to level fast when u already have sick gear.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Friday night I started at level 23. That's 78 levels in one weekend playing semi-casually. I did have cains, leorics signet, 33% gem, a hf ring, mp10, and my wife to power level me to 60. When I hit 60 I could use my very good gear of my other barb so its not hard to level fast when u already have sick gear.


Where are you going to level that fast?


----------



## Maou

I'm interested in coming back to the game,have a lev 60 DH ,paragon 5 when i stopped playing. I will mainly play Crusader when the expansion hits.
Should i level a Barb now and find gears + paragon levels to prepare for my Crusader? or should i just wait till RoS and play?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> I'm interested in coming back to the game,have a lev 60 DH ,paragon 5 when i stopped playing. I will mainly play Crusader when the expansion hits.
> Should i level a Barb now and find gears + paragon levels to prepare for my Crusader? or should i just wait till RoS and play?


Yes, WW Barb is ridiculous. Bet they'll hit level 70 and find new items first (+if you end up making Str hellfire rings for your Barb those will come in handy for Crusader bonus XP wise and all).


----------



## -SE7EN-

I did some testing of the Fire&Ice build yesterday (thanks Fr0sty for some suggestions, and Defy for running with me and a bit of theorycrafting) and here is what I have.....
I found that it was more enjoyable than Archon, but for my gear, a lot slower to farm. I have low APS and pretty good crit chance (over 40 unbuffed) with decent resists and armor (most of my gear is shared with my WD, who started as Infinite Bears then went to CoB, so I started with as little IAS as possible, only having the mandatory on my TWH, and then the Inna pants I share between all my characters that can use it). I did lose some defensive stats to get apoc by switching from my TR helm with AR + armor to get a StormCrow, but it is still manageable. As someone who never played CM, I find myself not very consistent with popping Diamond Skin, and forgetting to use Frost Nova, and all around a bit too squishy for even MP6. Also, even with 17 APOC, I ran out a LOT. The basis of the original build was Cold Blooded for extra damage from frost nova + blizzard + ice armor if used, then Conflaguration for extra damage from those hit by meteor.
With some changes, I got rid of Conflaguration, so it is a damage loss overall, but I switched to Temporal Flux (arcane damage slows enemies x takes more damage from Cold Blooded; it isn't stacking like Fire & Ice, but so far it is working) now a quick switch on the meteor to Star Pact to cost less AP and deal arcane power. Add in archon, which also does arcane damage, and I feel that for lower gear, it does extremely well. I also feel like this build could be useful past the (alleged) nerfs that CM wiz and always-Archon will more than likely take sometime, and this build isn't really 'exploiting' gameplay mechanics to have/use a skill that wasn't meant to be able to be constant. Basically, this build freezes, but doesn't keep frozen; and Archons, but doesn't stay in Archon; spams meteor and blizzard, but not constantly (I still need SB to regain AP when there aren't a lot of enemies on screen) and it is quite fun to play IMO.

TLDR; Skill Calculator

I am still messing around with this build, and I might try some other changes to the original build, not using Archon, but for now it's an easy build to play around with and experiment on your own.


----------



## yahu

I've power leveled buddies, and even a bit myself, but never that much. I guess I don't have that amount of time.







Also, I suppose it would help if I did more group play, which I hadn't really done, especially in anything more than 2 - 3 (my play hours are usually different than my friends since I have 3 kids).


----------



## DoomDash

I only group if people join me. Faster solo imo. I have my leorics and a hf ring on my follower.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Where are you going to level that fast?


probably act 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I did some testing of the Fire&Ice build yesterday (thanks Fr0sty for some suggestions, and Defy for running with me and a bit of theorycrafting) and here is what I have......


i modified the build to turn it into a cm meteor blizzard build. wicked wind to help keep the apoc but meteor and blizzard can proc it. although it is at a lowered rate than the twister


----------



## likethegun

*Gah! Can someone please copy/paste into a spoiler all the known info for reaper of souls for me right quick please







i'm at work and cant access ANY site other than OCN and diabloprogress*

Speed is key for leveing. Period. Don'y dilly dally. Don't waste time on trash mobs before you hit 5 stacks. etc... Best overall run for xp/loot is act 1. start in festering woods (just go straight for elites), then head to weeping hollow via cemetery waypoint. Do full clear. After weeping go straight to fields of misery. Do full clear. Skip all caves/dungeons except the cathedral in fields. I can do this mp8-10 run on my barb in 10-15 min max. Some runs I find 6-7 legs per run. Started focusing on my barb again. He is now paragon 61 almost 62 and a couple days ago he was paragon 34.

Another good run is act 2. VOTA (vault of the assasin in desolate sands), then Dalghur Oasis. When you first start, go to desolate sands to find VOTA. When you enter it will save the waypoint. Do vota clear to get 5 stacks, then head straight to oasis and do full clear. This is an even faster run and the xp is VERY good. Havent decided if its better than act 1 yet, but may very well be. Definitely great for loot though.

likethegun#1970 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> probably act 1
> i modified the build to turn it into a cm meteor blizzard build. wicked wind to help keep the apoc but meteor and blizzard can proc it. although it is at a lowered rate than the twister


Not sure completely of the build you guys are talking about. But if you are running conflagration be sure to use chantodo wand.


----------



## yahu

I guess doing the arreat core (what I've always done) might be holding me back.







I can usually get 1.5 - 2 paragon at MP10 going from the top to the bottom (start right after siegebreaker and then go to Azmodan), I just haven't dedicated time to doing it over and over again. It can take me a bit of time at MP10 as I'll die more than I want if not paying attention.

I didn't realize I could put HF ring on follower and get some of the benefit till this thread 10 pages ago or so, and I haven't played much since then. I'll need to do that for sure!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Not sure completely of the build you guys are talking about. But if you are running conflagration be sure to use chantodo wand.


would do that if it wasnt such a HUGE dps loss to not use black dmg + trium + SC. that is an awesome thought though and I will see if I can somehow work towards that as a goal.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> would do that if it wasnt such a HUGE dps loss to not use black dmg + trium + SC. that is an awesome thought though and I will see if I can somehow work towards that as a goal.


Yeah thats what i mean by wasn't sure which build you are using, but its FAR superior in CM WW builds.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah thats what i mean by wasn't sure which build you are using, but its FAR superior in CM WW builds.






most high end cm wiz are trying to spec out with conquest swords or even daggers + triumvirate these days. easier to attain crazy dps without going too much of a glass cannon


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> most high end cm wiz are trying to spec out with conquest swords or even daggers + triumvirate these days. easier to attain crazy dps without going too much of a glass cannon


Yeah i have a couple on my friends list who have 400+k dps going that route. I just didn't know the build you guys were talking about and I can't read whatever you posted because of the firewall at work.

In any case, no one can change my mind about the best wizard build for anything mp10 in a group being cm WW. Obviously, costs insane amount of gold to do it right, but if you have the god group (monk, WD, CM wiz, [high dpser]), then it doesn't really matter. a 200k or so unbuff wiz with conflagration chantodo + shock armor is ridic.

However, i'm really diggin what the mage fist may do for the triumvirate wiz build once itemization hits









Gonna get my barb to 100 then when itemization hits just gun for:
magefist (huge potential here)
pride of cassius (stupid ridiculous. will put witching hour to shame)
leoric signet (insane potential)
sledge fists (for monk)
boj anglers (for monk/DH)
moonlight ward (for monk)
steady strikers (ridiculous potential here)
bul-kathos wedding band
broken crown (socket,CC,main stat for randoms. help with lvling?)
doombringer (prep for crusader lvling)
monster hunter ( omg act1)
skycutter (maybe ilvl63 in higher mps?)

Lets hear some theory! Do you think the stats will stay the same or will there be another "legacy" item change where they will do some additional affix mods? Also, what is everyone excited about trying out when itemization hits?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lets hear some theory! Do you think the stats will stay the same or will there be another "legacy" item change where they will do some additional affix mods? Also, what is everyone excited about trying out when itemization hits?


Doubt it, think they'll leave items as they are though it'll make some mad. Self-Found mode should get a lot more interesting though...

This game really brings out the OCD and hoarder sides of me... nearly have one of each legendary (granted not amazing ones - only ones i'm prepared to lose all value on with the expansion, but including every resist type 34% block chance stormshields ready for my Crusader







until I find a better level 70 shield) and I just realized my latest hardcore Barb is male which brings me to 6 male 4 female characters so i'll be restarting that slot, luckily was just on A2 normal...







I hope we'll get at least 2 new character slots with RoS or with 11 i'll slowly go insane.


----------



## Rickles

I think come RoS I will only be playing a crusader, not sure what I should do in the meantime... I could paragon level a DH or Barb or I have a 46 monk and 42 wiz....

what to do, what to do...

I did find a -14 level 2h mace only has like 680 dps, but the jump from 1.5k dps to 4.5k dps on a 46 monk is pretty big.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I wish all these Diablo3 info sites would quit posting how the Crusader will be a shield-based class. Unless they do some huge changes where shields can roll great stats like source/mojo/quiver, it's not going to happen. People will end up dual-wielding (if Crusader can) or just using the highest DPS 2hander they can find. I'm talking huge main stats, maybe some IAS, even avg dmg plus some shield-only stats (besides block lol); otherwise it's going to be exactly how it is now.


----------



## DoomDash

It will be different. The new shields will be like a source for a, wizard, with crusader only buffs and stats. Crusaders can also attack with shields.


----------



## Rickles

also crusader can use a 2h as a one hand for a trade of 10% movespeed... kapow!

Should I paragon my barbie or level my monkey? I have about 250k (yes I sold my gold before I left) to work with my barb is still on MP1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I wish all these Diablo3 info sites would quit posting how the Crusader will be a shield-based class. Unless they do some huge changes where shields can roll great stats like source/mojo/quiver, it's not going to happen. People will end up dual-wielding (if Crusader can) or just using the highest DPS 2hander they can find. I'm talking huge main stats, maybe some IAS, even avg dmg plus some shield-only stats (besides block lol); otherwise it's going to be exactly how it is now.


and yes, a lot of the crusader shield skills are really nice, there is also a skill (maybe a passive?) that increases damage based on shield defense IIRC


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Doubt it, think they'll leave items as they are though it'll make some mad. Self-Found mode should get a lot more interesting though...
> 
> This game really brings out the OCD and hoarder sides of me... nearly have one of each legendary (granted not amazing ones - only ones i'm prepared to lose all value on with the expansion, but including every resist type 34% block chance stormshields ready for my Crusader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until I find a better level 70 shield) and I just realized my latest hardcore Barb is male which brings me to 6 male 4 female characters so i'll be restarting that slot, luckily was just on A2 normal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we'll get at least 2 new character slots with RoS or with 11 i'll slowly go insane.


I am pretty confident there will be more character slots in the expansion since there are achievements based on leveling multiple 60's of the same class, which caps your character slots currently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I wish all these Diablo3 info sites would quit posting how the Crusader will be a shield-based class. Unless they do some huge changes where shields can roll great stats like source/mojo/quiver, it's not going to happen. People will end up dual-wielding (if Crusader can) or just using the highest DPS 2hander they can find. I'm talking huge main stats, maybe some IAS, even avg dmg plus some shield-only stats (besides block lol); otherwise it's going to be exactly how it is now.


Think of the shield like a quiver. Its a stat stick. Crusaders are able to wield a 2H + a shield, with a 10% movement speed debuff.

What I hope hope hope hope is that this means barbs can do (2) 2H like they could in D2. Blizz won't but a man can dream


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I am pretty confident there will be more character slots in the expansion since there are achievements based on leveling multiple 60's of the same class, which caps your character slots currently.


I would bet they will add two more slots, so you can have a male and female crusader.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would bet they will add two more slots, so you can have a male and female crusader.


I think you are right on this. Blizzard needs to let us have male/female of each class.

As far as shield based. We don't know how awesome the shields will be, but the fact that crusader can wield a massive main stat 200% CD high dps 2 hand weapon I think they have point. Not to mention that a lot of their skills are block% based, so shield is a must. I'd even be willing to bet stuff like helm of commands are used A LOT in the lvl 50-63ish leveling range. As well as some of the other legs with block% in off slots like gloves etc... Def sounds shield based to me.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I think you are right on this. Blizzard needs to let us have male/female of each class.
> As far as shield based. We don't know how awesome the shields will be, but the fact that crusader can wield a massive main stat 200% CD high dps 2 hand weapon I think they have point. Not to mention that a lot of their skills are block% based, so shield is a must. I'd even be willing to bet stuff like helm of commands are used A LOT in the lvl 50-63ish leveling range. As well as some of the other legs with block% in off slots like gloves etc... Def sounds shield based to me.


Yeah, IF they retain the ability to use a 2hander as a 1hander without major trade-offs, it would be almost silly to not go ahead and use 2h+shield. I am just hoping it doesn't turn out how it is now, where shields are next to worthless after you have enough stats to survive.


----------



## Hexa

Seems like I read somewhere that there will be shields in the game that only crusaders can equip. If that's the case surely they are not going to make them "worthless" at end game right?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Seems like I read somewhere that there will be shields in the game that only crusaders can equip. If that's the case surely they are not going to make them "worthless" at end game right?


I believe the 2h + shield ability only works with the crusader shields.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Yeah, IF they retain the ability to use a 2hander as a 1hander without major trade-offs, it would be almost silly to not go ahead and use 2h+shield. I am just hoping it doesn't turn out how it is now, where shields are next to worthless after you have enough stats to survive.


Its a passive that allows them to use 2h weapons with a shield while taking away 10 movement speed so in the end it may not be worth it. Just have to wait until it comes out and figure out what the optimal builds will be.

Edit: I double checked the passive and you do have to use a "crusader" shield

Heavenly Strength - Enable the crusader to hold a 2 handed weapon in main hand, but only if you have a Crusader shield in the other, in addition you lose 10% movement speed


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Its a passive that allows them to use 2h weapons with a shield while taking away 10 movement speed so in the end it may not be worth it. Just have to wait until it comes out and figure out what the optimal builds will be.
> 
> Edit: I double checked the passive and you do have to use a "crusader" shield
> 
> Heavenly Strength - Enable the crusader to hold a 2 handed weapon in main hand, but only if you have a Crusader shield in the other, in addition you lose 10% movement speed


I assume they did this so they can balance the shields against that passive closely.

I imagine it will at least be amazing for a tank of some sort. Probably not the best for farming due to movement speed loss.


----------



## lckylocal

The movement speed can be made up in gear most likely but its the matter of is using a passive slot worth it to use 2h + shield. I'd assume the most common passives so far will be Against all odds and Holy cause so that leaves 1 spot open but there is still 3 unknown passives.

Passive Skills:
Indestructible - You gain 1% armor for every 5% life that you lose
Wrathful - Wrath regeneration increased by 5% for 3 seconds after a block
Wrecking Ball
Against All Odds - When surrounded by 4 or more enemies within 15 yards, you gain 10% Crit Chance for 5 seconds
Finery - Gain 34 All Resist for each gem of different color on your gear, if you have five different gems you'll gain another 34 All Resist
Heavenly Strength - Enable the crusader to hold a 2 handed weapon in main hand, but only if you have a Crusader shield in the other, in addition you lose 10% movement speed
Holy Cause - 10% more Holy damage on weapon. Also proc coefficient increased by 10% on Holy weapons
Vigilant
Long Arm of the Law
Stand Your Ground - Increase block chance by 5%, reduce dodge chance by/to X%


----------



## Rickles

bought 300mil for about $9 and my barb has gone from zero to hero


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> The movement speed can be made up in gear most likely but its the matter of is using a passive slot worth it to use 2h + shield. I'd assume the most common passives so far will be Against all odds and Holy cause so that leaves 1 spot open but there is still 3 unknown passives.
> 
> Passive Skills:
> Indestructible - You gain 1% armor for every 5% life that you lose
> Wrathful - Wrath regeneration increased by 5% for 3 seconds after a block
> Wrecking Ball
> Against All Odds - When surrounded by 4 or more enemies within 15 yards, you gain 10% Crit Chance for 5 seconds
> Finery - Gain 34 All Resist for each gem of different color on your gear, if you have five different gems you'll gain another 34 All Resist
> Heavenly Strength - Enable the crusader to hold a 2 handed weapon in main hand, but only if you have a Crusader shield in the other, in addition you lose 10% movement speed
> Holy Cause - 10% more Holy damage on weapon. Also proc coefficient increased by 10% on Holy weapons
> Vigilant
> Long Arm of the Law
> Stand Your Ground - Increase block chance by 5%, reduce dodge chance by/to X%


Can you post where you got this info? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> The movement speed can be made up in gear most likely but its the matter of is using a passive slot worth it to use 2h + shield. I'd assume the most common passives so far will be Against all odds and Holy cause so that leaves 1 spot open but there is still 3 unknown passives.
> 
> Passive Skills:
> Indestructible - You gain 1% armor for every 5% life that you lose
> Wrathful - Wrath regeneration increased by 5% for 3 seconds after a block
> Wrecking Ball
> Against All Odds - When surrounded by 4 or more enemies within 15 yards, you gain 10% Crit Chance for 5 seconds
> Finery - Gain 34 All Resist for each gem of different color on your gear, if you have five different gems you'll gain another 34 All Resist
> Heavenly Strength - Enable the crusader to hold a 2 handed weapon in main hand, but only if you have a Crusader shield in the other, in addition you lose 10% movement speed
> Holy Cause - 10% more Holy damage on weapon. Also proc coefficient increased by 10% on Holy weapons
> Vigilant
> Long Arm of the Law
> Stand Your Ground - Increase block chance by 5%, reduce dodge chance by/to X%
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post where you got this info? I can't seem to find it...
Click to expand...

http://www.diablofans.com/news/1984-the-massive-expansion-recap-everything-we-know-so-far/

It was 40-ish posts behind, also announced at various places.


----------



## chris164935

Thanks for posting. I have lost some interest in the game as of late. Although, the new expansion does seem promising. Of course, I'll give it a couple weeks before I hand over my money this time...


----------



## Rickles

Just play once they launch the pre-RoS patch, as the changes will be in the base game as well.


----------



## chris164935

I plan to; it seems that most of the good stuff will be in the patch before the expansion pack. Although, the increase in level cap (for characters and items) to 70 sounds really awesome as well. I don't know. We'll see.


----------



## yahu

I'm really interested in the pricing. I hope they follow the model they have with Starcraft II (and I suppose WoW) as $20 - $30 for the expansion would be good IMO.


----------



## chris164935

With expansions and DLCs coming it at around $15-$20, $30 is a huge stretch. $15 would be a nice "please forgive us" though.


----------



## Hexa

I'm betting they will ask for $40.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I'm betting they will ask for $40.


Yep, all their expansions have been $40 if i'm not mistaken. 1 Act and 1 Hero doesn't seem like great value considering loot 2.0 and such will be added to Vanilla anyway. Extra 10 levels and new items is enticing though if Vanilla character max will be 60 + I reckon I can remake that $40 on the RMAH if i'm amongst the first to find some good new item(s).


----------



## yahu

If $40, I at least hope newegg has a pre-order to get it down to $30.


----------



## DoomDash

I'll do the CE digital version.


----------



## DoomDash

Level 50 paragon, in only 28 hours so far.


----------



## squall325

Makes me wanna roll a barb after i get my monk to p100 then probably a crusader after. Would i get better items for a barb than for a monk with 1b?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> Makes me wanna roll a barb after i get my monk to p100 then probably a crusader after. Would i get better items for a barb than for a monk with 1b?


Yes in my opinion because you don't have to compete with another class for Str items... yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Level 50 paragon, in only 28 hours so far.


Self-found right?


----------



## squall325

when you say self-found, meaning a new character from scratch? no support whatsoever from any previously created toon and use of AH?


----------



## Hexa

I think self found just means no AH use or items giving to you by another player. I could be wrong though.


----------



## squall325

so basically you can use your older main toon to hunt items for your younger one? or is it starting fresh with one character and only using the items that it finds along the way?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Self-found refers to an item a player found or crafted themselves, which they therefore know is legit. Not one they obtained via trading.
> 
> The strictest version of self-found means items that character personally found or created. Not ones obtained from trading with other players, or twinked from another character on their account. Live off the Land characters use only self-found items.


No, from another character doesn't count either in my opinion. All found and/or crafted on one character. Super gearing a character with the RMAH/GAH then transferring items onto another one when you're finding like 10 Legendaries an hour to start with is not really impressive.

Hopefully one day it gets added as an official mode...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> No, from another character doesn't count either in my opinion. All found and/or crafted on one character. Super gearing a character with the RMAH/GAH then transferring items onto another one when you're finding like 10 Legendaries an hour to start with is not really impressive.
> 
> Hopefully one day it gets added as an official mode...


what about more than 1 of your self-found characters sharing with each other? like your SF barb found a zuni helm, can he give it to your SF WD?


----------



## Rickles

Doomdash,

Where are you leveling so quickly? I if I am running ACT 4 on mp4 I don't even think I got enough in one go to get from paragon 5 to 6...

Please tell me your secretsss


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Doomdash,
> 
> Where are you leveling so quickly? I if I am running ACT 4 on mp4 I don't even think I got enough in one go to get from paragon 5 to 6...
> 
> Please tell me your secretsss


He sounds like he has pretty nice gear, so running high MP quickly probably helps a lot. I wouldn't mind some leveling advice either though







.


----------



## Xiphos

Act 4 sucks for... everything? better to farm act 1 for exp.
put a ruby in the helm socket, get a hellfire ring on yourself and the follower.


----------



## Fillman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Doomdash,
> 
> Where are you leveling so quickly? I if I am running ACT 4 on mp4 I don't even think I got enough in one go to get from paragon 5 to 6...
> 
> Please tell me your secretsss


I run act one:
1.festering woods/leorics for 5 stacks
2. Wheaping Hollow
3. Fields of Misery

I've found this gives me a nice amount of Xp per hour

Also of anyone wants to group add Fillman#1692 I'm a cm or archon wiz


----------



## lckylocal

Quickest leveling is festering woods just for stacks, sometimes leorics if you only get 3-4, then fields of misery. Weeping hollow is horrible for the time vs exp. Doing just those two maps I average 150-200m xp/hr on either wd or dh with both not having the greatest gear doing mp8.


----------



## Hexa

Hey guys I made a post over on the Diablo forums about power leveling. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9793229916

Anyway one guy laid out an awesome plan but apparently people charge around 250k gold PER level to do this with you. I have 1 million gold to my name and was wondering if anyone who had the time later and a toon powerful enough would be willing to do this for me.

I have a Barb I'm trying to get to 60 (he's currently 37). Obviously I can't pay 250k gold per level but I would give you the million I have plus all the gold I make while running with you.

It's almost 5pm where I am now (east coast) and in an hour College Football starts again! I'll def be watching that but I'd be online around 9pm EST if someone would be willing then!


----------



## kremtok

If you can catch me while I'm on, I'll be glad to help out. No payment necessary. Just add me with a note you're from OCN and we'll go from there. I'm on the west coast, so scheduling might be tough, but I'll do what I can for you if we're on at about the same time. Profile link is in sig.


----------



## Hexa

Thanks! I saved your profile page so I could add you later. Now though it's time for glorious college football to make it's come back. Kick off in 14 minutes!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Weeping hollow is horrible for the time vs exp.


THIS. I know so many people who swear by this area, but when it's my run, it doesn't make the list unless I am just keeping the run going.

side note: Act 2 has xp that is pretty darn decent too. A lot of people dislike it (myself included) because some of the enemies are a lot tougher and DS is quite large to look for VOTA.
Desolate Sands to look for Vault of the Assassin (There is also some way to get a checkpoint here and start new runs from inside here, google it) clear it.
and then these optional areas. Black Canyons (I skip, usually bees around here) The Storm Halls (I skip)
then The Sewers of Caldeum and The Cistern (path to the oasis wp, go south instead of north) I do these because there is 1or2, usually 2 elite packs in each and they're both pretty small areas, sometimes with a goblin. The invisible snakes also give pretty decent xp (hit hard but not a lot of health)
Then of course the main part and xp of the run Dalgur Oasis. so much xp. Optionally you can do forgotten ruins if you wish when you go by it, along with Western & Eastern Channel + Aquaducts (I skip)
From what I hear, a modification of this run, on mp10 with 4 people.. 4 of these will take maybe an hour or so and get you from paragon 99 to 100.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm doing Act 1 on 7 with party, 8 solo. Festering Woods into Fields into Hall of Agony. Sometimes I do Weeping Hollows too but that's the jist of it.

I do have good gear. Act II is the best place for experience but its much harder and requires more effort IMO. Personally I don't think it's worth it, as a player that has extremely low AR ( 320-400 ). I depend on Dmg to Life and A1 is perfect there.

Also have a crazy amount of exp with the best class and build in the game IMO.

Also in it's current state all self found is stupid IMO. At least to me. If I want mostly self found I'll wait for expansion or play hardcore. Right now that's just a boring waste of time to me.

My gear:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124

and dont forget to take a look at my follower he plays a small part in exp gain.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what about more than 1 of your self-found characters sharing with each other? like your SF barb found a zuni helm, can he give it to your SF WD?


Since it's not an official game mode it's pretty much personal opinion. When I get back to SF mode I think i'll restrict myself to not even doing that, since my WD didn't really find the zuni helm (though I personally did). I think anything you can do without using the AH is a pretty respectable achievement even if you trade between SF characters and it's a nice challenge if you're bored.

Some say it's okay to trade between SF characters while others get as crazy as not even allowing themselves to buy vendor items and beyond.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Also in it's current state all self found is stupid IMO. At least to me. If I want mostly self found I'll wait for expansion or play hardcore. Right now that's just a boring waste of time to me.


Different strokes for different folks - what is the point in hardcore mode when you could just delete your character when it dies? There's nothing special about it, whereas in SF you're a lone hero not getting help from other ones or playing bidding wars to win the game.



Spoiler: Wyatt and Travis' opinion on SF mode, worth the read imo...



*What are the chances of us seeing a self-found mode sometime in the future?*

*Wyatt*: That's a good question. I am playing self-found hardcore myself right now; I may take a short break from it to level Paragon this week. We think that it's a fun way to play for some people, but not everyone likes playing that way.

So I think, obviously people can play self-found kind of right now. I think the main challenge is that it would be nice to have a little bit of recognition for it, some sort of indication and validation from the server that your character is self-found. But we also don't want to do it in a way that complicates the UI. I know that our solution to this in the past has always been a little bit inelegant when we introduce things with checkbox options. People complain a lot about Elective Mode, that's a big one, or Advanced Tool Tips, or most recently Monster Power. We've sort of used options as a little bit of a crutch, to hide things from beginners, while still allowing expert players access to these things that we really want. On the character creation screen, do we really want to put another self-found checkbox on the front? I guess, maybe. To make a long story short: I think self-found is pretty cool, but we don't want it to get in the way of people who aren't interested in it. I know we use non-committal language a lot; because design is super-iterative. So it is a matter of trying some stuff out, and we like some stuff, and we don't like others, and we hate promising things only to try it internally and realize we're not happy with it. So, again, lots of non-committal disclaimers.

We've talked about maybe marking your character automatically as having been self-found until you trade. So the moment you equip something that you didn't find yourself -- maybe if I just pull up your battle.net page, then on the web page it says this character has used the Auction House, or hasn't used the Auction House. So that's definitely a soft way to maybe do something like that. The other challenge for me when I play self-found is my gold. I hate having to remember how much gold I had, to not go below the amount I started at. That's kind of annoying, it would be nice if the game just said, "This is how much gold this character has". Then if I wanted, I could opt in to having shared gold with the rest of my account. I consider it great that my gold is shared across my account, most of the time. It saves me from having to transfer gold between all my characters, which is why we did it. But it definitely does make self-found a little bit of a pain. So maybe a little option, or something. Like I said, I'm not a big fan of options, I think it complicates the UI. But I like self-found, so if we can do something to help support and promote it, that would be great.

*Any thoughts on self-found mode?*

*Travis*: Wyatt's a big fan of self-found mode, we debate that internally. Not the validity of self-found style, but whether or not we try to support that as a gameplay style. Because at some point, yeah it's cool, but at the same time we don't need to support every style of behavior that emerges in the game, as a full playstyle within the game. We don't need hardcore, softcore, self-found, XYZ because someone liked them. I will say, I think people find self-found to be so enjoyable because honestly, the game is more fun when you pull the Auction House out of the equation. When you feel like the things that you have on your character are something you can be proud of, and not just something everyone assumes you purchased, I think you have a better sense of accomplishment. So I think there is a really strong psychological draw to self-found. I've thought about doing it before, because yeah, I can buy anything I want, my characters are Paragon 60, 70-something, I forget. But there is something really compelling about the idea of just finding things on my own. Especially because it just gets back to the heart of what made D2 items fun. You got excited when you found things on the ground, and that doesn't really happen anymore.

Generally the Auction House, or the items your friends give you, whatever the case: whatever the items you're getting, usually they're coming from somewhere else, and they're usually so powerful that you know everything you ever find is going to be bad by comparison. That really does take away a lot from the gameplay experience, instead it puts the focus on the xp bar moving up which is great, but that's a very rhythmic sort of thing. It's not like sometimes your xp bar decides it's going to give you three levels, for no reason, and you get really excited! Your xp bar just sort of slowly moves along, and you make progress. But finding the cool item or the good legendary is what really mixes up your gameplay experience. I think that's really important, and I think for a lot of players that's lost. I won't say all because a lot of players don't use the Auction House, a lot of players play the game through story mode and then they're done, they play it like any console game. That's fine, too. But what's important to us is that you have fun. That's something that players want something from our game that we're not currently delivering, for some of them. And they try to find their own fun. So I think there's something there that we've talked about and it comes up a lot, and we may pursue something like that one day, it's hard to say. But it's totally a legitimate play style, and it's cool, and I think anyone who hasn't tried it should give it a whirl and make a guy and commit to: I'm only going to wear things I find on my own, and see how they feel.

*I think you should try it.*

*Travis*: I've considered it as well.

*Since I've tried it, it's pretty much the only way I play right now. For right now I think the game works better in self-found, but it sounds maybe like your theory is, we can address those issues and maybe not have the need for so many players to play self-found?*

*Travis*: I guess what I'm getting at is, I think self-found is very cool. I personally feel like the game does feel better when... TLDR: the heart of the issue is that people who play self-found, what they're really doing is saying to themselves, "I want the reward game to matter, I want to get excited about things I find on the ground." We would say yes - we want the game to always to feel like that for everybody, right now it doesn't and it needs work. What that ends up meaning I can't say, I don't know, we're still working it all out. But what players are doing when they opt into self-found, is basically they're playing the game the way they want the game to be played. They want that to be the right way to play, you want to get excited about finding items, and we want you to. But right now the Auction House sort of sets the bar for what a good item is so high, that 99% of players will never find something better than what they bought for 100,000 gold on the Auction House. That becomes a crappy feeling, so I'm saying I want to get the self-found feeling for everyone, ultimately. And I don't know what that means, I don't know how we do that, necessarily. We want items to feel exciting, we want you to get excited about loot on the ground. That's why I'm putting a lot of my time, trying to think of legendary things that are mind-blowingly awesome, because we want you to have those things in the game. It's just gonna take time.

*I agree with you, that it would be better if everyone got the reward that you get from playing self-found without having to add a new sector of the game so to speak. I would probably switch back to playing regularly if I did feel like I was earning most of my gear, and to improve most I would have to find it myself.*

from: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/9773964/developer-live-stream-interview-w-archon-the-wizard-5-23-2013


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Since it's not an official game mode it's pretty much personal opinion. When I get back to SF mode I think i'll restrict myself to not even doing that, since my WD didn't really find the zuni helm (though I personally did). I think anything you can do without using the AH is a pretty respectable achievement even if you trade between SF characters and it's a nice challenge if you're bored.
> 
> Some say it's okay to trade between SF characters while others get as crazy as not even allowing themselves to buy vendor items and beyond.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks - what is the point in hardcore mode when you could just delete your character when it dies? There's nothing special about it, whereas in SF you're a lone hero not getting help from other ones or playing bidding wars to win the game.


Playing with people is fun. Being efficient is fun. Potentially finding good items is fun. Potentially making money is fun. Spending gold and trading is fun.

Hardcore is fun because there is no RMAH, and there is a challenge to it that softcore can never offer ( iron born or not ). How can you handle playing this game at such a slow pace? This game is about the items and efficiency, 2 of which are nearly impossible playing that way.

I am just expressing my opinion, I guess I just don't understand how that is fun. I've re-leveled characters, I've played hardcore 0-65 without any help or AH, and believe me it was not "fun".

If there was an iron born mode, and maybe with loot 2.0 I'd change my mind.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Playing with people is fun. Being efficient is fun. Potentially finding good items is fun. Potentially making money is fun. Spending gold and trading is fun.
> 
> Hardcore is fun because there is no RMAH, and there is a challenge to it that softcore can never offer ( iron born or not ). How can you handle playing this game at such a slow pace? This game is about the items and efficiency, 2 of which are nearly impossible playing that way.
> 
> I am just expressing my opinion, I guess I just don't understand how that is fun. I've re-leveled characters, I've played hardcore 0-65 without any help or AH, and believe me it was not "fun".
> 
> If there was an iron born mode, and maybe with loot 2.0 I'd change my mind.


I agree here. SF is played from lvl 1-60. If you continue to play the game after you reach 60, then it should only be to kill inferno diablo. Once you kill inferno diablo...whats the point of playing if you want to be slow and inefficient?

Also, no one ever likes to search this beast of a thread







but a couple days ago i posted the leveling runs. I went from paragon 34 to paragon 68 on my barb in like 2 days doing those runs.

Leveling all depends on your class though. Just geared my DH (paragon 20) and its taking me a lot longer to level. Thanks to ickylocal and some twitch stream suggestions, I am slowly getting better at mobbing up groups and unleashing the fury, but its pretty hard to do until you get the hang of it.

Another note about crusader 2h/shield is that a lot of crusader skills revolve around a shield. This means only builds requiring high attack speed would NOT want to use a 2 hander with the shield and that passive. If they have some great AoE skills though, then I can totally see how OP the potential of the class is. With all the defense stuff, and the DPS boost from a 2 hander... I'm thinking WD style farming. Taunt and mob them up, then unleash beast mode.


----------



## DoomDash

I just want to see the new loot 2.0 IK weapon @ level 70 with a good roll. Sign my barb up.


----------



## yahu

What input gaming setup do you guys/gals go with? E.g. - gaming keyboard/keypad, gaming mouse, etc.?

For keyboards I have used regular keyboards but have recently started using a Nostromo sometimes (I play on a few different machines but don't drag the Nostromo around with me). I've been looking at a few gaming keyboards but just haven't made the plunge yet.

For mice I have primarily used a Logitech G700 but I've been getting tired of their software issues and so have recently picked up a Razer Naga which isn't too bad, though a little small for my hands. I just nabbed a G600 for $25 and so far that isn't bad - nowhere near the same problems as the G700 has (the G700 issues seem mostly prevalent when used wireless).

The Nostromo is pretty fun to play with actually. The layout is great for my style and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## DoomDash

Rat7 + Razer Black Widow TE. Love both of them for just about everything.


----------



## Destrto

I personally just use a regular no frills keyboard, with the older model Sidewinder mouse. Dont have enough room on my current desk to get any bigger gaming keyboards, although I would really like to have one.


----------



## Seanage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I personally just use a regular no frills keyboard, with the older model Sidewinder mouse. Dont have enough room on my current desk to get any bigger gaming keyboards, although I would really like to have one.


the steelseries g6v2 is just awesome to type/game on. Its a night and day difference in comfort between typing on a plain ol' stock keyboard vs a mechanical keyboard. This keyboard is also just plain jane 106 key format. Very compact with no bs frills.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> What input gaming setup do you guys/gals go with? E.g. - gaming keyboard/keypad, gaming mouse, etc.?
> 
> For keyboards I have used regular keyboards but have recently started using a Nostromo sometimes (I play on a few different machines but don't drag the Nostromo around with me). I've been looking at a few gaming keyboards but just haven't made the plunge yet.
> 
> For mice I have primarily used a Logitech G700 but I've been getting tired of their software issues and so have recently picked up a Razer Naga which isn't too bad, though a little small for my hands. I just nabbed a G600 for $25 and so far that isn't bad - nowhere near the same problems as the G700 has (the G700 issues seem mostly prevalent when used wireless).
> 
> The Nostromo is pretty fun to play with actually. The layout is great for my style and I'm really happy with it.


get an older logitech if possible. i have a g5 and it's among the most ergonomic mice i've used. far more so than any razer i've seen or tried (flat? srlsly?)


----------



## -SE7EN-

I run a Naga Epic paired with a Corsair K90. Rebound my 'Z' key to '2' for when I WW, because spamming it with my Naga thumb button cramps my hand lol. I have a Logitech G13, but I only use those for games that require WASD (since I am incapable of using those buttons for movement haha), but it sits there and monitors my temps/framerate or whoever is talking in VOIP programs.
As far as the guy above, my Naga isn't flat at all, and the Epic has changeable side parts, the one I use fits my hand quite well.


----------



## lugal

I would prefer some "official" self found mode to differentiate self found players from credit card warriors and ah flippers - where all items would be bop and you could play only with other self found characters.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lugal*
> 
> I would prefer some "official" self found mode to differentiate self found players from credit card warriors and ah flippers - where all items would be bop and you could play only with other self found characters.


You would have to disable trading entirely (including dropping items on the ground), otherwise people would use jsp as the AH, and still use jsp/item shops for "pay to win".


----------



## DoomDash

ANyone have an idea on value?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lugal*
> 
> I would prefer some "official" self found mode to differentiate self found players from credit card warriors and ah flippers - where all items would be bop and you could play only with other self found characters.


This would never work... And would be VERY boring. Maybe if the NPC vendors had better gear or something... but other than that, no way. Very few people would find that enjoyable. The fun is in the trade. Not AH style, but simply trading in general. Like PoE. Otherwise it would be near impossible to attain the DPS needed to run end game stuff efficiently, or even kill inferno diablo on mp10 before rage timer hit.

@doomdash, I think you may be dissapointed at the actual value. Is it HC or SC? No doubt it will sell, but my bet would be either will sell on your first listing if listed dirt cheap, or will have to list a few times before the right person bites.


----------



## yahu

^agreed with likethegun on price - unfortunately the starting dmg is too low even though the other stats are pretty damn nice.

thanks for the input on mouse/kbd combos. I think a lot of the razer mice are pretty flat. The Naga is definitely humped, but that is about their most aggressive. I also have the epic apparently with the interchangable side. My issue is the back of the mouse. I literally have almost an inch of a gap between the back of the mouse and where the base of my palm is. It is very odd and I feel over time it might cause pain.

So far I'm liking this G600 though they changed the way you set macros between the G700 and the G600. Make up your mind logitech! I agree that some of the older logitech mice have great ergonomics. The G700 is really nice, damn near perfect for my hand actually, but I hate that I bought a wireless mouse that has that many issues when used wirelessly. When used wired it works pretty well. I suppose I should buy a braided micro usb cord and just call it good.









I've been interested in the R.A.T. It is that good, huh? I might have to pick one up on the cheap to give it a try. I'm still looking for a good mech kbd - almost picked up a BlackWidow tounament for $40 but a recent trip to Reno all but exhausted my FUNdages. I agree on the WASD - I'm used to that little nub being there for my index finger to rest on so my fingers will end up shifting if I'm not careful. The Nostromo is good for that, plus it has a kickass placed thumb button that I can hold down indefinitely for anything I want to spam ad nauseum.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've been interested in the R.A.T. It is that good, huh? I might have to pick one up on the cheap to give it a try.


RATs are horrible. Even with the customization they're about as ergonomic as a brick, and like a brick its weight is ridiculously high even without any added thanks to its metal skeleton. Sensor is terrible, high failure rate (not just the sensor but buttons too), terrible customer support, overpriced junk.

In my opinion the odds aren't in your favor on falling into the lucky minority that doesn't run into issues with theirs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> RATs are horrible. Even with the customization they're about as ergonomic as a brick, and like a brick its weight is ridiculously high even without any added thanks to its metal skeleton. Sensor is terrible, high failure rate (not just the sensor but buttons too), terrible customer support, overpriced junk.
> In my opinion the odds aren't in your favor on falling into the lucky minority that doesn't run into issues with theirs.


I had one and had to return it the next day. Worst mouse I've ever owned :l.


----------



## DoomDash

I've owned a few logitech, and 10+ different Razer mice and I'm happy to say the Rat7 is my favorite mouse of all time. The only complaint I have is the feet wear fast. Other than that I don't understand any of the complaints above. It fits very well in my hands ( I'm a decently big guy ), has a great sensor, is the perfect weight, and hasn't had a single failure on me in over 2 years now. I play pretty high k/d ratio in shooters and master level in starcraft with this mouse.









Anyway, new record for me:


----------



## kremtok

I'm still happy with my Deck Legend and Logitech G500. I know the Deck will last forever, and if the Logitech mouse that I bought 15-odd years ago is any indication, the G500 will be going strong for quite some time, as well.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm doing Act 1 on 7 with party, 8 solo. Festering Woods into Fields into Hall of Agony. Sometimes I do Weeping Hollows too but that's the jist of it.


this is definitely better than where I used to farm. Thanks!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Anyone wanna powerlevel my Barb barb up to level 60? Trying to get some more dudes into inferno so I can get more Paragon for the loot 2.0/Xpan.


----------



## squall325

since we're talking about mouse. My index finger hurts after an hr or two playing. Does it happen with all mice in general or is it because my hand and my Deathadder are incompatible? Sorry OT.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanage*
> 
> the steelseries g6v2 is just awesome to type/game on. Its a night and day difference in comfort between typing on a plain ol' stock keyboard vs a mechanical keyboard. This keyboard is also just plain jane 106 key format. Very compact with no bs frills.


I'll have to look into one of those. This old stock keyboard just doesnt fit my tastes.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> since we're talking about mouse. My index finger hurts after an hr or two playing. Does it happen with all mice in general or is it because my hand and my Deathadder are incompatible? Sorry OT.


My post earlier stated i play with an older model sidewinder, and I can play for hours on end with no fatigue in my hand or fingers. My personal opinion would be that it could be the position your hand is placed in when using that mouse that causes the pain.

If a mouse doesnt fit your hand well, or fit your method of holding a mouse when gaming, that mouse could very well not be a good fit for you.


----------



## squall325

I usually palm my deathadder when I use it casually but when I play d3 or sc2 which involves intense clicking I usually resort to claw gripping. Might try to purchase smaller mouse just to try it.


----------



## Sparda09

so i have a LV60 DH with like 4 paragon lvls. do i need to start a new character for the Xpac to get the full benifits?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> so i have a LV60 DH with like 4 paragon lvls. do i need to start a new character for the Xpac to get the full benifits?


Well, kind of. It just will help as paragon levels become account wide, and they now allocate stats to your characters wherever you want.

Update on my new barb progress. 20 more levels this weekend so far. Progress slowing down and is boring







. *46 hours 28 minutes paragon level 70*


----------



## Sparda09

might i ask why you are grinding up another barb then?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> might i ask why you are grinding up another barb then?


Preparing for the expansion. They said paragon XP is added up and account wide, which equates to spendable skill points. I had *one* character at level 100 I had been playing on forever, but I will only get credit for that one character's 0-100 exp since it stops recording at 100. This way in theory I will have a higher paragon level in the expansion.


----------



## Nw0rb

I have started to play again if anyone wants to do some runs or ubers I got like 7 hit me up Nw0rb#1271


----------



## lckylocal

I can run your ubers for you in like an hour or so when some more dps ppl get on. If you still want them then add me Fluid#1502


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> I have started to play again if anyone wants to do some runs or ubers I got like 7 hit me up Nw0rb#1271


if you're playing again, add me back, tag is in sig.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Was just thinking back to my first time getting P100, over 9 months ago now!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> I can run your ubers for you in like an hour or so when some more dps ppl get on. If you still want them then add me Fluid#1502


you gonna be on in about 3 hrs when i get off work? so many hellfires this past week or so when we did those runs and still dont have a satisfactory one for barb. decent, but not what i want. And I need one for wiz now. So close to 200 dps on CM WW. Just need my dang gloves and ammy to sky rocket him into beast mode.


----------



## lckylocal

Just a preview of some of the loot 2.0 stuff from the console versions is going to open up the possibilities for so many new builds

http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/roomail9/slideshow/


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Just a preview of some of the loot 2.0 stuff from the console versions is going to open up the possibilities for so many new builds
> 
> http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/roomail9/slideshow/


any chance someone can upload those to ocn? i'm at work cant get on photobucket. just image shack


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> any chance someone can upload those to ocn? i'm at work cant get on photobucket. just image shack


Hoping OCN's auto upload does its magic










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tiramoko

for those who has extra account or unused cd key that want to sell, pls pm me. ty


----------



## fragamemnon

Hey guys, I got some new gear (drops + crafts) on my monk; however my resists now plummeted...all the way down to 430 (with OWE)
But still -






















http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fragamemnon-2613/hero/35134 <- said monk

Maintaining 214K DPS with Blazing Fists + Blazing Wrath

Whaddya think on the new chest/ring/gloves? (Yes, I know about having no defensive stats) And the climbers, which were a gift from a friend we play together with.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hoping OCN's auto upload does its magic


thank you! amazing. so looks like loot 2.0 is going to piss a lot of people off, but WOW those look like some sexy new legs!


----------



## DoomDash

For you WW barbs, I tried this out for awhile and I can confirm it beats A1 pretty convincingly. It is slightly harder ( kinda ), and is very gear / skill dependent. Once you get the route, and get he hang of what you should be doing it goes really smoothly.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1f0elu/optimized_whirlrend_108_act_2_xp_farming_route/


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For you WW barbs, I tried this out for awhile and I can confirm it beats A1 pretty convincingly. It is slightly harder ( kinda ), and is very gear / skill dependent. Once you get the route, and get he hang of what you should be doing it goes really smoothly.


Hehe 93mil xp in under 16 mins, that is beyond ridiculous. So if my math is not off that means paragon 100 in under 30 hours + a few hours tops for someone to carry you from 1-60 (if you have the gear prepared of course).

Debating whether I should pick up console version for maintenance Tuesdays, already have a 360 (like the first model that ever came out) so i'd go with the 360 version but i'd probably pick up a new 360 on sale during/after the holidays since this ones so old (shocked I never got a RROD yet) a new one after 8 years wouldn't hurt just in case. Don't want a Xbox One or PS4 for the price, but right now can get a new 360 for $150 with a game so 100-130 sounds possible shortly after the new consoles come out... (+that would take my controller count to 3, don't like paying like $40 for a controller).


----------



## computerparts

Does anyone know Gramblez#1554? I can't get a hold of him in game and I forgot his user name on OCN. If anyone knows him, please tell him to PM me.


----------



## lckylocal

Theres a chance those console items I posted yesterday may be fake. The game hasn't officially been released yet and item editors are already popping up for both console versions so until release and more people confirm the items its anyones guess if they are real.


----------



## DoomDash

People get games early all the time.


----------



## lckylocal

All this talk about where to farm and whatnot:
Mostly mp6 farming act1 just shows how much a decent group actually speeds things up and can def go quicker on softcore


----------



## DoomDash

Wow that's extremely impressive, especially for HC + Monk.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hehe 93mil xp in under 16 mins, that is beyond ridiculous. So if my math is not off that means paragon 100 in under 30 hours + a few hours tops for someone to carry you from 1-60 (if you have the gear prepared of course).
> 
> Debating whether I should pick up console version for maintenance Tuesdays, already have a 360 (like the first model that ever came out) so i'd go with the 360 version but i'd probably pick up a new 360 on sale during/after the holidays since this ones so old (shocked I never got a RROD yet) a new one after 8 years wouldn't hurt just in case. Don't want a Xbox One or PS4 for the price, but right now can get a new 360 for $150 with a game so 100-130 sounds possible shortly after the new consoles come out... (+that would take my controller count to 3, don't like paying like $40 for a controller).


Start a toon on euro or asian servers for maintenance tuesdays. i play a WD on asian servers lol. I refuse to get D3 on console even though i really want to, mainly because its a game of farming... so if I have numerous highly geared high lvl toons on PC version, why would I want to spend time on console? Specially at this juncture when paragon XP and great farm gear is paramount for a head start on loot 2.0 and expansion.

Just my thoughts, but I totally hear you. I have had this internal debate since pre-orders opened up. Decided against it. Consoles for me will still only be rainbow6, halo, CoD, and battlefield.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Start a toon on euro or asian servers for maintenance tuesdays. i play a WD on asian servers lol. I refuse to get D3 on console even though i really want to, mainly because its a game of farming... so if I have numerous highly geared high lvl toons on PC version, why would I want to spend time on console? Specially at this juncture when paragon XP and great farm gear is paramount for a head start on loot 2.0 and expansion.
> 
> Just my thoughts, but I totally hear you. I have had this internal debate since pre-orders opened up. Decided against it. Consoles for me will still only be rainbow6, halo, CoD, and battlefield.


Yea i'd still focus most of my time into the PC version to get ready for RoS but the social side, controller support, and LAN play attract me quite a bit. I know some have gotten the PC version to work with a controller but i'm not gonna risk losing all my invested time in case Blizzard mistakes the mapping program for cheating. Also, i've lost HC characters to their servers and only just gotten up the courage to attempt it again recently since they seem more stable now - not going to happen with LAN. Not sure if there will be online community pages for the console versions though, like to view my characters online







.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yea i'd still focus most of my time into the PC version to get ready for RoS but the social side, controller support, and LAN play attract me quite a bit. I know some have gotten the PC version to work with a controller but i'm not gonna risk losing all my invested time in case Blizzard mistakes the mapping program for cheating.


IIRC, blizz says 1-to1 button mapping is legit. not any different from using something like a G13 IMO.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> IIRC, blizz says 1-to1 button mapping is legit. not any different from using something like a G13 IMO.


D3 / SC2 tonight.. Be there.


----------



## -SE7EN-

should be on in about an hour. If planetside 2 doesn't call out to me too much lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> If planetside 2 doesn't call out to me too much lol.


I couldn't get into that game, is there something you'd recommend me trying in game?

And, level 80! 57 hours on the character and counting.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I couldn't get into that game, is there something you'd recommend me trying in game?
> And, level 80! 57 hours on the character and counting.


It all depends on what you like doing, Basic Infantry, Infiltration (CQC cloaking), Sniping, Armor, or Air. I jump around a lot, so I have certs spent everywhere, while I am not terribly great at any one thing, I am not 'uncomfortable' in any situation. The biggest thing for me is finding a good group to play with. My personal recommendation is NC/Connery Devil Dogs is my main outfit, along with a couple of other OCN members. I have 2 alts that are on different side/servers, but the Devil Dogs are where it is at for me.


----------



## DoomDash

Foldar is streaming PS3 DIII http://www.twitch.tv/foladar#/w/6712691136


----------



## likethegun

Gahh! one or two packs away from 81 on barb and server shuts down


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Gahh! one or two packs away from 81 on barb and server shuts down


Do that AII run I posted and you would have been 85 already







.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Do that AII run I posted and you would have been 85 already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


couldnt see it at work, but act 2 i was doing for keys. its good XP i agree.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> couldnt see it at work, but act 2 i was doing for keys. its good XP i agree.


Well the run is more insane than you think. Takes a little practice but it's so much better than A1.

Also, please upvote my reddit thread I'm trying to get people to post pictures of the console items.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1lnc36/ps3360_d3_item_pictures/


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> couldnt see it at work, but act 2 i was doing for keys. its good XP i agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the run is more insane than you think. Takes a little practice but it's so much better than A1.
> 
> Also, please upvote my reddit thread I'm trying to get people to post pictures of the console items.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1lnc36/ps3360_d3_item_pictures/
Click to expand...

awesome will def check it out. Hopefully ill actually be able to do the run now without dying a bunch. I just sold my barb Mempo and 280+ str IK belt in favor of a 6 crit high str IK helm I found and witching hour I already had. Barb has 250k unbuffed (weapon master passive only) so it upgraded dps a bit but had to sac 3% LS and a couple res all points. Anyway, sold IK belt for 60 mil and still waiting on mempo to sell, but def noticed a big survivability drop. Now act 3 is annoying again and I h don't farmed act 2 much yet since switch


----------



## yahu

that barb XP run is impressive. That is one toon I never really started, except in HC (my son played the barb in SC). Looks like I should get one going.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that barb XP run is impressive. That is one toon I never really started, except in HC (my son played the barb in SC). Looks like I should get one going.


Indeed. yielded about 5 bars of XP at lvl 81 going to 82. and i netted 6 legs in my first run (thats all ive done so far) on mp9. Wish i wouldnt have gotten rid of my mempo/IK belt now though lol MUCH harder to stay alive. And i refuse to buy a decent skorn right now so just doing run with my normal WW setup. Isnt bad though. thing i liked the most is i had no idea that going the south end of kulle dungeon wont get rid of vota waypoint. Never knew that and its good to run act 2 for change of scenery lol


----------



## DoomDash

6 legs sounds pretty high for that run, must have been a fluke.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 6 legs sounds pretty high for that run, must have been a fluke.


maybe mayube not. did you see the dude in the video? he got like 8 legs lol i usually get 3-5 legs for an act 1 run just fields weeping and festering... so i dunno


----------



## Rickles

As a WW barb do I want to be dual wielding still?

Got my monk up from lvl 46 to paragon 6, which is decent for me.. don't have an awful lot of time to play


----------



## Nw0rb

I'm about to do some runs hit me up if ya want to join.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> maybe mayube not. did you see the dude in the video? he got like 8 legs lol i usually get 3-5 legs for an act 1 run just fields weeping and festering... so i dunno


you get 2x as much as me on my paragon 100 barb then.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> you get 2x as much as me on my paragon 100 barb then.


some runs ill only get 1 or 2, but more often then not i got 3-5. So dunno what to tell you man lol. Paragon 100 means nothing to me though... When i hit 100 on monk id do runs out the rear end... full act 3 clears on mp10 and wouldnt find a single legendary... so I def think theres something weird going on with the whole system...


----------



## Loyrl

I might be able to do MP1 inferno on my new HC DH, what would you guys suggest on where to start farming? Also, if you couldn't do MP, where would you farm? I am dirt poor now since I died on my WD after spending my money on him when the Inferno nerfs came out.

Demonhunter 60(4)

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Loyrl-1904/hero/28348811


----------



## DoomDash

I hope my legendary crafting plans I already taught the black smith become useful in loot 2.0 / Expansion retroactively .


----------



## likethegun

Really diggin' the boom in the economy from folks trying to squeeze in some XP and what not and gear up before loot 2.0

Selling mad stuff on AH and RMAH lately. Just sold a litany of undaunted for 6$. I netted 5$ Sold strongarm bracers for 3$ netted like 2$ sold depth diggers for 3$ netted 2$ lol. And litany and depth digs were decent, but FAR from that much gold equivalent. The strongarms had perfect knockback... but other than that NO idea why someone bought them. Good stuff lol


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Really diggin' the boom in the economy from folks trying to squeeze in some XP and what not and gear up before loot 2.0
> 
> Selling mad stuff on AH and RMAH lately. Just sold a litany of undaunted for 6$. I netted 5$ Sold strongarm bracers for 3$ netted like 2$ sold depth diggers for 3$ netted 2$ lol. And litany and depth digs were decent, but FAR from that much gold equivalent. The strongarms had perfect knockback... but other than that NO idea why someone bought them. Good stuff lol


yes, it is quite good. I took advantage of it and sold off my entire monk set for $350usd. I only paid I believe around $250 usd about a couple months ago to build the monk, so I turned a bit of profit because of the gold price hike. If I knew the gold was going to go from $1.30/50m to 2.00 per 50m I'd have invested my life savings and became rich off diablo 3 from flipping the investment.

I can't believe people are investing this kind of coin into the game with the new expansion that will make all level 60 gear obsolete. I plan on investing the money in hearthstone card packs once I am able to get a beta key, or when the game goes live.


----------



## computerparts

aaaaaaaaaaaand error 3003 cant log in


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaand error 3003 cant log in


is there something going on right now? maintenance or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> yes, it is quite good. I took advantage of it and sold off my entire monk set for $350usd. I only paid I believe around $250 usd about a couple months ago to build the monk, so I turned a bit of profit because of the gold price hike. If I knew the gold was going to go from $1.30/50m to 2.00 per 50m I'd have invested my life savings and became rich off diablo 3 from flipping the investment.
> 
> I can't believe people are investing this kind of coin into the game with the new expansion that will make all level 60 gear obsolete. I plan on investing the money in hearthstone card packs once I am able to get a beta key, or when the game goes live.


very nice! Yeah im still keeping all my SC lvl 60s geared. I want to be able to speed lvl them to 70 (or at least get a good start). My goal is to have around 2-4 bil in gold and then all my classes around 200k dps when expansion hits. I just been selling small stuff here and there. My account is prob worth quite a bit if I sold everything off individually. Prob over $1,000 lol

I'm excited that these small things are selling though. They aren't even BiS items haha


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> is there something going on right now? maintenance or something?


There's an issue with one of their authentication servers according to the Breaking News on the login screen. Tons of posts about it in the forums, not surprising.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm always broke in this game.


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm always broke in this game.


Same here









I barely hit the 1mil (gold) a couple of days ago, only to have it gone crafting some gems .... currently down to 90k ...


----------



## Nw0rb

Just got home gonna do some runs if anyone wants to join add me Nw0rb#1271 put OCN or something so I know its not spam


----------



## StaticFX

ok been a while since i posted, but i had to share this one.

My son played diablo for a little while, then got bored...
so he hadnt played in months. So about 2 months ago, im playing... and he logs in!?? im like !????? i lean over (he sits across from me) and look... hes at school. So i know hes not playing lol. so, i log in and it knocks the hacker out... I change the password and thats it. Just left it....

Well last night, he decides he wants to play... he logs in... we play a bit, he cant find the gems he had... oh shoot. I tell him to look in the completed tab of the ah.

*J A C K P O T*

none of this was his...

Trifecta Zuni
Great chantodo will
IK chest 266 vit & 280 str
trifecta IK gloves
IK boots
a nice ammy and ring
an ok unity
something else....

and.....
.
.
.
.
*1.4 Billion in gold for a sold mempo*

WOOO!!!!

he gave me 700 mil


----------



## Xiphos

well, that was nice of that hacker.


----------



## Destrto

Awesome.. Simply awesome. lol.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok been a while since i posted, but i had to share this one.
> 
> My son played diablo for a little while, then got bored...
> so he hadnt played in months. So about 2 months ago, im playing... and he logs in!?? im like !????? i lean over (he sits across from me) and look... hes at school. So i know hes not playing lol. so, i log in and it knocks the hacker out... I change the password and thats it. Just left it....
> 
> Well last night, he decides he wants to play... he logs in... we play a bit, he cant find the gems he had... oh shoot. I tell him to look in the completed tab of the ah.
> 
> *J A C K P O T*
> 
> none of this was his...
> 
> Trifecta Zuni
> Great chantodo will
> IK chest 266 vit & 280 str
> trifecta IK gloves
> IK boots
> a nice ammy and ring
> an ok unity
> something else....
> 
> and.....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *1.4 Billion in gold for a sold mempo*
> 
> WOOO!!!!
> 
> he gave me 700 mil


Sounds like the best way to play D3. You definitely beat the game on that one lol.

Just a note though, depending on what the hacker did on the account, you may want to have your son give you EVERYTHING on the account for awhile. That way its protected if the account was flagged in the next ban wave.


----------



## StaticFX

going to guess that since it was about 10-15 mins max.. he didnt have time to do mare than take the gems, list the items, and start changing skills to farm hell... then poof. bye bye.. He still has the 22mil gold i game him a while ago.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> going to guess that since it was about 10-15 mins max.. he didnt have time to do mare than take the gems, list the items, and start changing skills to farm hell... then poof. bye bye.. He still has the 22mil gold i game him a while ago.


not sure what you mean...


----------



## Fr0sty

those good ol massacre bonus. they really help in racking up the xp when playing at a low mp. stupid witch doctors. why cant they be OP like those ballerina(ww barb) or the magicians(cm wizzards)

not too shabby i guess. allready did 30 some paragon in a few days. going on to the next 70. and then repeat till loot 2.0

ohh and i have a possible theory that would make some class pretty OP.

cooldown reduction. depending on how this mechanic works it might make few classes pretty good, being that the monk has serenity, or the wd has spirit walk(honored guest) and the list goes on.

im praying that each point of paragon spent towards cooldown reduction shaves a second. not in a % based fashion. this way we could have the faster farming class someday


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> those good ol massacre bonus. they really help in racking up the xp when playing at a low mp. stupid witch doctors. why cant they be OP like those ballerina(ww barb) or the magicians(cm wizzards)
> 
> not too shabby i guess. allready did 30 some paragon in a few days. going on to the next 70. and then repeat till loot 2.0
> 
> ohh and i have a possible theory that would make some class pretty OP.
> 
> cooldown reduction. depending on how this mechanic works it might make few classes pretty good, being that the monk has serenity, or the wd has spirit walk(honored guest) and the list goes on.
> 
> im praying that each point of paragon spent towards cooldown reduction shaves a second. not in a % based fashion. this way we could have the faster farming class someday


WD is the fastest class to lvl paragon wise... I didn't believe it until I witnessed it with my own eyes. Even faster than barbs.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> WD is the fastest class to lvl paragon wise... I didn't believe it until I witnessed it with my own eyes. Even faster than barbs.


wich mp and how much time did it take said person? because i need his tricks


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wich mp and how much time did it take said person? because i need his tricks


mp8 and fluid. He had his WD and I had my barb. He hit 100 a day or two ago and im only at 88-89. he played more than me but even when i had a week off work we would be on roughly about the same amount of time. I was ahead of him around lvl 74 and had him by about 3 paragon levels. He quicky passed me in a matter of a day though. Basically just festering woods for stacks, then fields. round them up on the map like a DH run and nuke them when they are all bunched up. I'm currently (as you saw today) going to get my WD to 60 hopefully tomorrow so I can start. Then I will update on my paragon progress. I am not sure the tidbits or technical aspects of the run yet, but I know its ridiculously effective. Basically use knife/ToTD then LS skorn for reflect to my understanding.


----------



## DoomDash

Fluid does level fast but I think he had a slight head start ( and a bit more time ) than us. I'm already getting close to 100.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Fluid does level fast but I think he had a slight head start ( and a bit more time ) than us. I'm already getting close to 100.


Yeah man I'm at work now. I may have to concede in our race to 100. I was thinking we'd both progress at the same time as we were for the last week or so haha but sounds like you have had a boom of free time lately that I simply cannot match









Fluid does have a lot more time to spend on the game given his situation, but that is not why I say WD is better. When I had a week off work we literally were on about the same times, in fact, at that time I was on often times even when he wasn't, and he STILL passed me during that time. I also know for a fact he sleeps far earlier than I do haha.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> mp8 and fluid. He had his WD and I had my barb. He hit 100 a day or two ago and im only at 88-89. he played more than me but even when i had a week off work we would be on roughly about the same amount of time. I was ahead of him around lvl 74 and had him by about 3 paragon levels. He quicky passed me in a matter of a day though. Basically just festering woods for stacks, then fields. round them up on the map like a DH run and nuke them when they are all bunched up. I'm currently (as you saw today) going to get my WD to 60 hopefully tomorrow so I can start. Then I will update on my paragon progress. I am not sure the tidbits or technical aspects of the run yet, but I know its ridiculously effective. Basically use knife/ToTD then LS skorn for reflect to my understanding.


his gears must be riddiculous for him to do mp8 relativly fast like you say.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> his gears must be riddiculous for him to do mp8 relativly fast like you say.


nope. he was using crafts and then maybe 270 mil worth of gear.







FAR cheaper than any of my toons that do mp8 efficiently lol. It's all in the build and the strategy employed.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> nope. he was using crafts and then maybe 270 mil worth of gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAR cheaper than any of my toons that do mp8 efficiently lol. It's all in the build and the strategy employed.


Yeah his gear isnt that great.


----------



## lckylocal

Yep and gun got ALL that gear for a good deal at 270m lol. I was averaging right around 200m/hr up to 275m depending on how often the decaying crypt spawned. If i had actually dumped some gold into the wd to farm mp10 I dont see breaking 400m/hr to hard. There was one short time when all 4 wd were on at the same time and we all got about 500m/hr on mp8 from the party buffs


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Yep and gun got ALL that gear for a good deal at 270m lol. I was averaging right around 200m/hr up to 275m depending on how often the decaying crypt spawned. If i had actually dumped some gold into the wd to farm mp10 I dont see breaking 400m/hr to hard. There was one short time when all 4 wd were on at the same time and we all got about 500m/hr on mp8 from the party buffs


Was a very good deal. Now I can sell off the stuff I had in stash. I may have 2-3 items that were better than what I got from you, but as a bundle you did me a big favor lol. Mainly the witching hour, skorn, and knife! Man those were sexy for that price.


----------



## DoomDash

Update on my second barb journey to 100. I think I'm going to beat 100 to 100 by a bunch at this rate:


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Update on my second barb journey to 100. I think I'm going to beat 100 to 100 by a bunch at this rate:


Yeah I gave up on our race when I was ahead of you by 1 lvl then I log in after work and you were up by 3 lol. Nice work! ...So I got my WD to 60 and am now paragon 10 sitting at 7 hours. Going to see how fast I can get to 100. Still a lot of work to do gear wise. Need to craft good ammy first, then bracers, shoulders, then gloves. I have decent stuff now, but the IAS/CC stuff for my wiz won't cut it for WD.


----------



## Sainesk

That extra stash space on console version really grinds my gears... 3 tabs for 10 characters is nowhere near enough for me.



Spoiler: Console differences...



DROPS
• Drops are often tailored to the class you are playing
• Less overall drops
• Legendary drops (including plans) drop at a much higher rate
• All legendary items can roll at all levels
• Drops are often tailored to the class you are playing
• First-time diablo kill on each difficulty will drop a guaranteed legendary

SKILLS
• Certain skills have had their cooldowns changed
• Certain buffs are now permanent and don't have to be recast

GAMEPLAY
• Paragon levels are account wide
• There is no auction house
• Nephalem glory globes added
• Dodge feature added
• Fixed camera angle (slightly lower)
• Nephalem valor stacks to 3 (instead of 5)
• Elite mobs in inferno have 3 affixes (instead of 4)
• Can play offline
• Easy, medium and hard mode added (provide no bonuses)
• Rare items don't need to be identified
• Ranged skills auto-target
• Choice of resurrection
• Automatic resurrection in multiplayer
• Quest rewards often include gear
• Vendors sell better gear
• Grotesque monsters don't always explode
• Certain boss battles are slightly different
• Potions/gems/tomes/pages stack over 100
• Potions automatically picked up when walked over
• One potion which heals in percentage (instead of set amounts)
• Bodies in the environment are looted by running over them
• Items can be marked as junk and sold all at once
• Much more stash space when fully upgraded
• Stash and inventory sorted by gear slots
• Staff of herding requires less items (Black Mushroom, Wirts Bell, Gibbering Gemstone, Plan: Staff of Herding)


----------



## DoomDash

Man I was playing around with the sever it's pretty neat with Slain Enemy RIP. I just wish there was some way to make it AoE for barb on the kill.

Yes you are reading the number on this crit right:


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man I was playing around with the sever it's pretty neat with Slain Enemy RIP. I just wish there was some way to make it AoE for barb on the kill.


team up with a DH and Marked for Death with the ability that does damage to surrounding enemies.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> team up with a DH and Marked for Death with the ability that does damage to surrounding enemies.


Just dont expect to be generating much fury lol.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man I was playing around with the sever it's pretty neat with Slain Enemy RIP. I just wish there was some way to make it AoE for barb on the kill.
> 
> Yes you are reading the number on this crit right:


Dear god! I'm just happy to get an occasional 1mil crit doing 0dog - that is incredible!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Dear god! I'm just happy to get an occasional 1mil crit doing 0dog - that is incredible!


you must be following heyguyslol's build









with the proper build, you can reach into 2m+ crits. if you built your 0dog correctly, you get 1m+ crits quite often. but obviously it also depends on the skill of the player


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Dear god! I'm just happy to get an occasional 1mil crit doing 0dog - that is incredible!


It's the weapons proc. It's not an actual crit. its the "killing blow" and only procs that high when the next hit would kill the enemy anyway. Fun weapon for life steal


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Yep and gun got ALL that gear for a good deal at 270m lol. I was averaging right around 200m/hr up to 275m depending on how often the decaying crypt spawned. If i had actually dumped some gold into the wd to farm mp10 I dont see breaking 400m/hr to hard. There was one short time when all 4 wd were on at the same time and we all got about 500m/hr on mp8 from the party buffs


so you do a fields of misery locust swarm pull? gotta asume you used cloud of bats for elites and the clumped up mobs?


----------



## ChaosAD

I see some insane numbers here, both dps and xp gain wise, far away than i ll ever be able to reach. I started playing with some friends that after some time they stopped. I really like this game and its actually the only game i currently play since my free time is limited. I try to lvl my barb, currently at P73, but with random grps is really hard. Sometimes i enjoy playing with people who really can group with other and sometimes i lose 1+ hours. I dont like playing alone if you would suggest that. I find it extremely boring. Maybe cause i was used to wow for many years. So if anyone is playing in the EU server and want some company fell free so drop me a pm or add me ChaosAD#2989 with OCN tag


----------



## DoomDash

ok, stopped at 98 for today.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Console differences...
> 
> 
> 
> DROPS
> • Drops are often tailored to the class you are playing
> • Less overall drops
> • Legendary drops (including plans) drop at a much higher rate
> • All legendary items can roll at all levels
> • Drops are often tailored to the class you are playing
> • First-time diablo kill on each difficulty will drop a guaranteed legendary
> 
> SKILLS
> • Certain skills have had their cooldowns changed
> • Certain buffs are now permanent and don't have to be recast
> 
> GAMEPLAY
> • Paragon levels are account wide
> • There is no auction house
> • Nephalem glory globes added
> • Dodge feature added
> • Fixed camera angle (slightly lower)
> • Nephalem valor stacks to 3 (instead of 5)
> • Elite mobs in inferno have 3 affixes (instead of 4)
> • Can play offline
> • Easy, medium and hard mode added (provide no bonuses)
> • Rare items don't need to be identified
> • Ranged skills auto-target
> • Choice of resurrection
> • Automatic resurrection in multiplayer
> • Quest rewards often include gear
> • Vendors sell better gear
> • Grotesque monsters don't always explode
> • Certain boss battles are slightly different
> • Potions/gems/tomes/pages stack over 100
> • Potions automatically picked up when walked over
> • One potion which heals in percentage (instead of set amounts)
> • Bodies in the environment are looted by running over them
> • Items can be marked as junk and sold all at once
> • Much more stash space when fully upgraded
> • Stash and inventory sorted by gear slots
> • Staff of herding requires less items (Black Mushroom, Wirts Bell, Gibbering Gemstone, Plan: Staff of Herding)


That, along with actually being able to use a control pad properly, actually makes me want to buy a Xbox 360 to play Diablo 3.


----------



## DoomDash

Honestly though it may seem like a decent idea to buy the temporarily superior console version, loot 2.0 alone will make the PC version better. That and they won't be getting the expansion any time soon.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so you do a fields of misery locust swarm pull? gotta asume you used cloud of bats for elites and the clumped up mobs?


Yep... my old gear and skill can be seen at http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/fluid-1502/FluiD/3459975 until someone updates it


----------



## Cryosis00

I just have to say... the console version is so much fun.

Finding consistent upgrades from tailored drops based on the class you are actually playing is awesome.

I have only found a couple trash legendaries but everything else has been great.

Since this is only considered loot 1.5, loot 2.0 should be great on the PC. Whenever that may be lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> loot 2.0 alone will make the PC version better.


Shame the lag doesn't.


----------



## DoomDash

87 hours and 11 minutes. I think I can shave about 20-30 hours off that next time if I really tried. Did ACT1 instead of ACT2 for the first 50 levels, did 0-23 without power leveling ect.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Shame the lag doesn't.


I'll take a little lag here and there anyday as long as we don't start getting these in the pc version:


console ftw?


----------



## DoomDash

That item is fake btw.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you must be following heyguyslol's build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the proper build, you can reach into 2m+ crits. if you built your 0dog correctly, you get 1m+ crits quite often. but obviously it also depends on the skill of the player


I get 1mil+ crits more frequently than I let on, but I'm fairly new to the build which is why it is still exciting to me. I do need to spend more time/energy on my build itself but I can solo MP10 fairly well so haven't been worry about it (just leveling paragon when I have the chance, which isn't super often unfortunately). I'll need to look into that other build though as I'd love to hit 2mil crit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It's the weapons proc. It's not an actual crit. its the "killing blow" and only procs that high when the next hit would kill the enemy anyway. Fun weapon for life steal


I figured that was how sever worked, but wasn't sure. Still cool to see when I'm a lowly WD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That item is fake btw.


I was wondering. That would be a little too crazy if that was real.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That item is fake btw.


I think its just edited. I can't tell for sure on that one (was just the first picture I grabbed from reddit) but there have been many similar shown on streams. Its only a matter of time until all the codes are figured out to make any item someone wants. Not to mention the massive duping and character save files being shared everywhere. It may not matter now since its someones choice to use that stuff or not but if/when some sort of fun pvp is added that will get boring pretty quick playing solo.


----------



## francesthemutes

My Monk

I am so underpowered it's not funny. I just don't know what to do. The drops are pretty bad overall and I do not use the AH as it defeats the purpose of playing the game. Anyone have any recommendations on what sort of items (mainly weapons) to look out for?

Another question I have is how people get SOO much gold?! I never have more than 2.5 mil on me which I generally spend on crafting. When I see people asking half a BILLION gold for an item in the AH, I wonder how anyone can afford it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> My Monk
> 
> I am so underpowered it's not funny. I just don't know what to do. The drops are pretty bad overall and I do not use the AH as it defeats the purpose of playing the game. Anyone have any recommendations on what sort of items (mainly weapons) to look out for?
> 
> Another question I have is how people get SOO much gold?! I never have more than 2.5 mil on me which I generally spend on crafting. When I see people asking half a BILLION gold for an item in the AH, I wonder how anyone can afford it.


Depends on the monk build and role you are going for. Group play is totally different than solo.

Far as gold, its all in the grind. This game (in the end game to sustain riches and uber gear) is all about efficiency. Period. Most amount of XP, legendaries and good rares per hour. If you are fresh, focus on one good farm toon and one good toon only. Look for most efficient build, then grind away. Hit 100, then grind some more or in these latter days, start a new toon.

Right now, WDs and barbs are best for farming high mps with high MF.

It's basically just about saving up for the gold for key items. Upgrade one item at a time. Don't spend gold on dumb stuff like crafting and gems etc until you are at that point where those would be your biggest gains.

Do some research on thresholds for your build and EHP requirements for your toon for different MP levels. That way you don't spend 100 mil on a crazy witching hour or something when you could have gotten one that worked just fine for your purposes for 30 or 40 mil.

Also, the biggest problem I see with folks inefficiency is they think because they can "do" mp8-10 means they SHOULD do mp 8-10. If you can't 1-2 shot trash mobs, then you are in too high of difficulty to be efficient. It's all about speed.

Add me likethegun#1970 and I can help you out when I have time. I work until midnight most days... but im on a good deal of the night after and sporadically throught the day.

EDIT: Just a note, I realize now that the witching hour example may be a bad one because of the potential discouragement for folks who have not yet even dreamed of having 30 or 40 million gold yet. Don't worry, if you love the game, and play it, it will come. Anyway, a better example would be like an innas helm... there are some that cost 100 mil for near perfect rolls, when one that would suffice just fine 90% of the time will only cost you 1-5 mil.


----------



## DoomDash

It's more luck than efficiency. level 0 to level 100 paragon on my barb and I found nothing over 100m. Stupid loot 1.0 is ******ed.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's more luck than efficiency. level 0 to level 100 paragon on my barb and I found nothing over 100m. Stupid loot 1.0 is ******ed.


maybe you were moving too fast and missed it? lol. But really though thats not all that bad these days. 100 mil is a gold mine item now days. I found an apoc chant source though at low paragon. had about 300 ave dmg so I threw it on wiz versus selling for 150 mil or what not... so I can't say im in same boat as you on that.

Another not for new players: Learn the AH. You have to know what affixes make an item worth 100 mil versus a near identical one worth only 1 mil. example would be chantodo source. If it has apoc and high average damage... you are rich. Learn these things.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Still cool to see when I'm a lowly WD.


unfortunate side effect of a 0dog build when you follow heyguyslol's build









when you limit your build to imitation, then that's all you have. if you build it proper and evolve beyond simply copying his build, then you will see the true power of a WD. you wont see huge numbers like you would in other less efficient builds, but you will see people in your group saying "where is all of this dps coming from?"


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That item is fake btw.


Not according to Kongers vod of his livestream where he inspected a Wizard who had the item on himself.

Nobody should be upset. Blizzard gave the people what they wanted. A hackable offline mode. Sure they could have gone through the effort of creating a separate offline and online character save but people are ruining there own enjoyment by downloading other peoples save files are hex editing things.

Anyone concerned with how this will affect PVP is looking at the wrong game. Diablo is a laughable PVP experience... even in D2.


----------



## likethegun

Sold one leoric signet for $4.00 one more to go before prices tank. Wish I would have remembered I had two of them a week or two ago lol. Darn followers. I wish they made followers account wide instead of character bound. Would make gear managment so much easier.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Sold one leoric signet for $4.00 one more to go before prices tank. Wish I would have remembered I had two of them a week or two ago lol. Darn followers. I wish they made followers account wide instead of character bound. Would make gear managment so much easier.


Nooooo even less storage space? this is madness!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Nooooo even less storage space? this is madness!


Yeah, but still... followers can only hold specific weapons and some jewelry that take up 1 slot... At least make it visible from auction house or something... I almost lost out on a 150 mil gold because I didn't know I had 2 leoric signets hanging out on random followers lol

*was browsing around my OCN uploads and came across this. My monk sorcerer wielding a chantodo wand and source*


----------



## -SE7EN-

so anyways.. I went ahead and switched out my HF for a cold SoJ on my WD, and came to the realization that the cold damage is worthless for a WD. While an SoJ is still good for the bonus to elites, the cold damage is never going to proc slow. The same holds true for a lot of the Wiz and Monk skills. Thankfully I don't have a lot of gold, so I didn't buy anything real expensive, but just the fact that a WD has 0 skills that can use the cold damage slow is UGH.


----------



## eosgreen

hows demonhunter these days


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> unfortunate side effect of a 0dog build when you follow heyguyslol's build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you limit your build to imitation, then that's all you have. if you build it proper and evolve beyond simply copying his build, then you will see the true power of a WD. you wont see huge numbers like you would in other less efficient builds, but you will see people in your group saying "where is all of this dps coming from?"


Sorry, I didn't make myself clear previously - I don't know who heyguyslol is, I simply read the concept of 0dog and built it on my own over time for as cheap as I could. Once I got to the point where it worked I haven't had the time to fine tune it much so I've just kept grinding levels when I have had the time, along with getting other toons built up.

I need to watch that video posted a few pages ago and work on fine tuning this toon for sure!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> hows demonhunter these days


Fun but crappy.


----------



## lckylocal

Hey I love playing my dh. I am almost there for quick mp10 farming. Hopefully with the right crafts ill break 400k dps this weekend with a hellfire ring

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FluiD-1502/hero/12820480


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> hows demonhunter these days


Arguably the worst class at the moment... oh and they're nerfing Shadow Power - seems like every time DHs find a new build that works Blizzard destroys it.

Like someone in the Demon Hunter forums put it:

Quote:


> Officially the.....
> 
> *Developer Hindered*
> 
> Class...


----------



## Lifeshield

What's the best class to play at the moment?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What's the best class to play at the moment?


Barbarian easily. WOTB and Sprint can be kept up permanently without much effort so you're running around nearly as fast as the Flash and don't even have to pay attention to what affixes elites roll since they don't affect you, though one or two like waller can still be a minor inconvenience.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Barbarian easily. WOTB and Sprint can be kept up permanently without much effort so you're running around nearly as fast as the Flash and don't even have to pay attention to what affixes elites roll since they don't affect you, though one or two like waller can still be a minor inconvenience.


The best part is you are not body blocked by mobs.

If WW didn't let you phase through mobs, the mobility of the build would be severely gimped.


----------



## DoomDash

I think Barb is slightly the best class but Wizards are pretty close, with obviously more useful builds for ubers.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What's the best class to play at the moment?


depends on your play style, skill level, and access to funds









IMO the most powerful overall class atm is implosion monk. they work well solo and even better in a group. barb is decent solo, but offers little to a group, (especially a trinity group). the most fun/fastest is the trinity group (implosion monk, orange bubble wizzy, 0dog WD) if you have a skilled monk. everything depends on the monk in a trinity group. kill speed is entirely controlled by the monk. the more skilled the monk is, the faster the entire group kills. and once in a while, you run into an exceptionally skilled implosion palm monk then you barely have enough time to run from kill zone to kill zone







everything on the screen turns into gold piles in 10 seconds or less so you really only have time to put in 1 to 2 nukes before everything just pops like a zit.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Sorry, I didn't make myself clear previously - I don't know who heyguyslol is, I simply read the concept of 0dog and built it on my own over time for as cheap as I could. Once I got to the point where it worked I haven't had the time to fine tune it much so I've just kept grinding levels when I have had the time, along with getting other toons built up.
> 
> I need to watch that video posted a few pages ago and work on fine tuning this toon for sure!


apologies. i did not mean to imply anything by my comments. what i meant was that there are alot more possibilities out there that involve 0dog build. the heyguyslol build emphasize on atk speed. it's not a bad concept for those who just want to stand in a single spot and spam dogs. however, it is currently inferior to the bat build if that is the case. the more efficient build atm would be a hybrid between bat and 0dog. the bat offers larger crits when you are standing in 1 spot and the 0dog offers the mobility required by FAST groups. with a bat build, if you move alot, you will run out of mana, with a hybrid build, you still have the 0dog option to fall back onto if you run out of mana. so depending on the style of play and the competency of your group mates, you can have an extremely effective group. the proper 0dog build only hovers between a 1.8 to 2.0 atk speed. anything more then that, you are sacrificing too much crit chance/dmg or too much int to gain those additional speed. anything faster then that you'd be draining too much mana while using bats anyway. key is to maximize your crit dmg, crit chance, and int so you can get big numbers because you wont stay in a single spot too long. mobs die too fast for that to happen.

however, none of this really matters till loot2.0 comes out since we have no idea how that will affect each build.


----------



## yahu

^I watched your video (didn't realize it was you actually when it was posted a few pages back), and I think it linked to some post on the forums so I read that for a bit. Thank you for creating a new hole for me to bury gold into.


----------



## psyclum

the person in the vid isnt me







it's a RL friend of mine who developed the build. i simply try to bring it to light for those who are tried of seeing small numbers with their 0dog build. as you've mentioned, it's an expensive build. but since the 0dog build has fallen off the limelight in favor for the bat build, the 0dog specific gear prices has gone done alittle. it's a good time to experiment and learn the concept / math behind the build, but keep in mind a good deal of things will change when loot 2.0 comes out.

the main thing to keep in mind is that with a pure 0dog build, the benefits of speed is not a direct benefit like other skills because the 0dog attack is a 2 step attack. a summon and an explosion. having atk speed exceeding 2.0 means you are giving up too much dmg for too little practical speed. it's far more efficient to get a bunch of 1.2 to 1.6m crits then to get ALOT of 700k crits. you can find your own balance as to what speed you are comfortable working with, but just remember everything you give up at high end results in gaining in other aspects. if you give up speed, you will gain crit or dmg. at MP10 level gear, even 100 additional int makes a HUGE difference (as well as the price tag obviously







) the vid i linked is an example of how the build performs as a soloer, however the true strength of the build lies with its group capabilities. especially with a trinity group (implosion monk/orange bubble wiz/0dog WD) if you know of a skilled implosion monk with a nirvana build, you are set, the orange bubble wiz can run whatever build he/she likes but obviously meteor build would be the most beneficial.

one HUGE warning about this trinity build. it WILL lag your machine BADLY. there is too much particle effects lag involved with a 0dog + wiz combo. so be ready for some low frame rates







I was getting *single digit* frame rates with a 2500k + 7970 so be prepared for that


----------



## eosgreen

im gonna have to relevel an acc since i sold my old diablo acc. my fav 3 classes are monk wiz and DH but you are saying DH is complete trash eh which sucks since the acc i have has a DH at .lvl 55 already


----------



## DoomDash

It's not terrible its just the worst class most likely.


----------



## kremtok

Hey I like my Demon Hunter. It's lots of fun to play, but you all are right that it's by far the weakest class in the game, both in survivability and DPS. I just find the other classes to be boring and tedious, whereas the Demon Hunter is a true challenge to play well.


----------



## -SE7EN-

the demon hunter can have good survivability, it is just with all the 'exploity' style builds out now (like being able to constantly use firebats when it is a secondary skill, or keep enemies frozen 99% of the time) the damage out put is no longer as high compared to other classes as it used to be, especially AoE. the playstyle that was mostly used in the beginning of HUGE (for the time) damage that other classes couldn't output constantly, being able to have everything dead before it can even get to you. with the higher mps now, they can survive with the right gear, but in general, cannot clear a map as fast as the other classes can.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> the demon hunter can have good survivability, it is just with all the 'exploity' style builds out now (like being able to constantly use firebats when it is a secondary skill, or keep enemies frozen 99% of the time) the damage out put is no longer as high compared to other classes as it used to be, especially AoE. the playstyle that was mostly used in the beginning of HUGE (for the time) damage that other classes couldn't output constantly, being able to have everything dead before it can even get to you. with the higher mps now, they can survive with the right gear, but in general, cannot clear a map as fast as the other classes can.


All very true, but I might add that, more than any other class, demon hunter is either survivable or effective in combat. As you may have seen recently...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the person in the vid isnt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a RL friend of mine who developed the build. i simply try to bring it to light for those who are tried of seeing small numbers with their 0dog build. as you've mentioned, it's an expensive build. but since the 0dog build has fallen off the limelight in favor for the bat build, the 0dog specific gear prices has gone done alittle. it's a good time to experiment and learn the concept / math behind the build, but keep in mind a good deal of things will change when loot 2.0 comes out.
> 
> the main thing to keep in mind is that with a pure 0dog build, the benefits of speed is not a direct benefit like other skills because the 0dog attack is a 2 step attack. a summon and an explosion. having atk speed exceeding 2.0 means you are giving up too much dmg for too little practical speed. it's far more efficient to get a bunch of 1.2 to 1.6m crits then to get ALOT of 700k crits. you can find your own balance as to what speed you are comfortable working with, but just remember everything you give up at high end results in gaining in other aspects. if you give up speed, you will gain crit or dmg. at MP10 level gear, even 100 additional int makes a HUGE difference (as well as the price tag obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the vid i linked is an example of how the build performs as a soloer, however the true strength of the build lies with its group capabilities. especially with a trinity group (implosion monk/orange bubble wiz/0dog WD) if you know of a skilled implosion monk with a nirvana build, you are set, the orange bubble wiz can run whatever build he/she likes but obviously meteor build would be the most beneficial.
> 
> one HUGE warning about this trinity build. it WILL lag your machine BADLY. there is too much particle effects lag involved with a 0dog + wiz combo. so be ready for some low frame rates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting *single digit* frame rates with a 2500k + 7970 so be prepared for that


Ah, I made an assumption jump.







I saw the posting on the forums was you, but didn't actually see the name in the vid. I think my WD does have too high APS at the moment. I'll have to play around with him but I've had so little time.

I have a pretty nice machine (8350 clocked up with a Titan) and so far running 0dog I haven't seen any hiccups. I also have rarely had lag, at least not that I've seen people on here have. I could imagine that with an implosion monk and wizzy, along with 0dog, it could get chaotic though.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so anyways.. I went ahead and switched out my HF for a cold SoJ on my WD, and came to the realization that the cold damage is worthless for a WD. While an SoJ is still good for the bonus to elites, the cold damage is never going to proc slow. The same holds true for a lot of the Wiz and Monk skills. Thankfully I don't have a lot of gold, so I didn't buy anything real expensive, but just the fact that a WD has 0 skills that can use the cold damage slow is UGH.


Not even bats or bears?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think Barb is slightly the best class but Wizards are pretty close, with obviously more useful builds for ubers.


I have to disagree about wizzy. I suppose if we are talking about end game end game, then wizzy is close. BUT, they are SO gear dependent that it takes a ton of gold for any proper build. Sure you can go the triumvirate black dmg archon, but even that is not so great unless you have crazy high dmg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> depends on your play style, skill level, and access to funds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the most powerful overall class atm is implosion monk. they work well solo and even better in a group. barb is decent solo, but offers little to a group, (especially a trinity group). the most fun/fastest is the trinity group (implosion monk, orange bubble wizzy, 0dog WD) if you have a skilled monk. everything depends on the monk in a trinity group. kill speed is entirely controlled by the monk. the more skilled the monk is, the faster the entire group kills. and once in a while, you run into an exceptionally skilled implosion palm monk then you barely have enough time to run from kill zone to kill zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything on the screen turns into gold piles in 10 seconds or less so you really only have time to put in 1 to 2 nukes before everything just pops like a zit.


This right here is best answer i've seen thus far.

I came to conclusion and was talking to someone yesterday about it. Wizards and monks offer the most benefit group wise. They are the most powerful classes in the sense of making things easier and making things die faster. They are the SLOWEST to paragon level though. Monk was terrible and painful before the experience boosts for mps and groups and skill buffs. As it is now. Monk is by far the most powerful in a group setting effectively making everything die 50-70% faster than it would otherwise with group buffs,overaw,implosion, etc... Wizard obviously with a proper CM WW that can survive mp10 freeze locks everything while providing 20-40% more dmg taken to mobs from group (again, depending on how good the build is survivability wise).

WD and Barbs are currently best for solo farming IMO. DH's are 3rd. All three of these classes basically just offer dps, with WD being strongest of the 3 for group buffs and DH being 2nd for highest solo dps and group buffs.

What i mean by group buffs are both mob effects (making things take more dmg) or literally buffs to the group (everybody deals more dmg).

Barbs are cheapest to gear for high mp
WD/DH are about the same to gear for high mp
monks/wizards are most expensive.

That order is based on effectiveness.

DH can farm high mp by building something that just wrangles everything into a big group, then nuking it. Very easy to do on a budget as long as you know the critical components. Sure, dps wont be very good, but still will be able to farm lower mps efficienctly and farm higher mps with just taking a bit longer.

WD is harder to do this though since you get mana when things die, but same concept as DH

For paragon leveling.

WD/barbs are fastest
DH
monk/wiz

That order is based on solo runs only. If you have a good group that you run with all the time. Then it doesn't really matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> im gonna have to relevel an acc since i sold my old diablo acc. my fav 3 classes are monk wiz and DH but you are saying DH is complete trash eh which sucks since the acc i have has a DH at .lvl 55 already


I think DHs are just fine. I farm mp8 fo paragon on mine and he eats stuff. I haven't dedicated too much time to him yet though since i
m working on paragon levling my barb, but when im done im going to DH. They are effective if you can get the right build you just use ball lightning to vault around and get huge mobs following you, then back into a corner and unleash the fury with the m40 automatic grenade launcher (that's what it remind me of anyway). It's pretty sweet actually and very effective. Permanent gloom, never run out of hatred, and your crits give you beyond plenty of discipline.

It all really depends though if you have solid friends to play with or if you will be flying solo most of the time.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Not even bats or bears?


NO. every single WD skill that does damage is elemental. even the the gargantuan gets converted to physical damage. bats are fire and bears are poison btw.

on a side note. ugh I hate act2. I can run a1 mp 8 and rarely, if ever, die. I go into act2 and I just melt. it's quite ridiculous.I understand it being a bit more difficult, but for it to feel like going up to mp9 (enemy damage-wise) is what frustrates me so much about playing ranged classes.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> NO. every single WD skill that does damage is elemental. even the the gargantuan gets converted to physical damage. bats are fire and bears are poison btw.
> 
> on a side note. ugh I hate act2. I can run a1 mp 8 and rarely, if ever, die. I go into act2 and I just melt. it's quite ridiculous.I understand it being a bit more difficult, but for it to feel like going up to mp9 (enemy damage-wise) is what frustrates me so much about playing ranged classes.


Ahh, im following now. I thought you were just talking about the proc rate.


----------



## Sainesk

Insanely pumped for RoS now...

super spoiler of a bunch of stuff from RoS: http://www.diablofans.com/news/2019-spoilers-ahead-diablo-iii-expansion-reaper-of-souls-datamining-post-bosses-game-modes-clans-ladders-and-more/

too much leaked content, here's some:



Spoiler: new items




*ItemPassive_Gloves_ps3_promo* - Chance to summon a minion of Leoric when attacking.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_500_x1* - Health Globes picked up release an explosion for 100% weapon damage to enemies within 40 yards.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_501_x1* - Companion - Wolf Companion now summons 3 wolves.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_502_x1* - Transform into something angelic or demonic.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_503_x1* - You absorb an attribute from the pack you are fighting.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_504_x1* - Leave a clone of yourself behind after using Vault.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_505_x1* - Your Chill effects have a 50% chance to Freeze instead of Slow.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_506_x1* - Double the duration of Fire elemental effects.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_507_x1* - Falling Sword can be used again within 4 seconds before the cooldown is triggered.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_508_x1* - Gain a soul stack on kill. After reaching 10 stacks, you release a poison explosion for 500% weapon damage in a 30 yard radius.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_509_x1* - Enemies you hit become Marked for Death.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_510_x1* - You may have one extra Hydra active at a time.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_511_x1* - Chance on kill to siphon the spirit out of the slain enemy. When the spirit is pulled to you, it heals you for 10% of your maximum Life and Mana.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_512_x1* - Enable all runes for a specific skill.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_513_x1* - Summon a treasure goblin who picks up normal-quality items for you. After picking up 40 items, he drops a rare item with a chance for a legendary.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_514_x1* - Emanate a Slow Time bubble around you.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_515_x1* - Equip on Follower: Gain access to all skills.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_516_x1* - When receiving fatal damage, you are instead restored to 100% of maximum Life and and resources. This item is destroyed in the process.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_517_x1* - Elemental Arrow now generates 3 Hatred.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_518_x1* - Vault now costs 8 Hatred instead of Discipline.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_519_x1* - Prevent 100% of Arcane damage taken and heal yourself for the amount prevented.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_520_x1* - Chance on hit to summon a herd of murderous cows.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_521_x1* - Shrine effects last until death.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_522_x1* - Chance on attack to shoot out a spectral creature dealing damage and knockback.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_523_x1* - Summon a Fetish Army after you kill 20 Elites.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_524_x1* - You turn into a treasure goblin or pony.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_525_x1* - Enemies you kill have a 100% chance to drop a health globe.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_526_x1* - Pets deal 100% more damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_527_x1* - When you melee attack, you also cleave enemies up to 20 yards in front of you for 100% weapon damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_528_x1* - Reduce the cost of Seismic Slam to 15 Fury.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_529_x1* - Cause an Earthquake when you land after using Leap.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_530_x1* - Increase the duration of Ignore Pain to 60 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_531_x1* - Automatically cast Smoke Screen when you fall below 30% Life. This effect may occur once every 30 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_532_x1* - Automatically drop Caltrops when you are hit. This effect may only occur once every 6 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_533_x1* - Strafe no longer costs Hatred.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_534_x1* - Lashing Tail Kick releases a Fireball for 300% weapon damage as Fire.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_535_x1* - Double the range of Deadly Reach.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_536_x1* - Blinding Flash now generates 50 Spirit.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_537_x1* - Tempest Rush no longer costs Spirit to channel.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_538_x1* - Increase the radius of Breath of Heaven to 50 yards.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_539_x* - When Dashing Strike hits an enemy more than 25 yards away, its Spirit cost is refunded.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_540_x1* - Increase Exploding Palm's on-death explosion damage to 100% of the enemy's maximum Life.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_541_x1* - Spirit Generators generate 50% additional Spirit.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_542_x1* - Gain the base effect of all four Mantras at all times.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_543_x1* - Mystic Ally mirrors your attacks.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_544_x1* - Prevent 100% of Cold damage taken and heal yourself for the amount prevented.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_545_x1* - Prevent 100% of Fire damage taken and heal yourself for the amount prevented.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_546_x1* - Prevent 100% of Holy damage taken and heal yourself for the amount prevented.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_547_x1* - Prevent 100% of Lightning damage taken and heal yourself for the amount prevented.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_548_x1* - Prevent 100% of Poison damage taken and heal yourself for the amount prevented.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Axe_2H_012_x1* - After killing 20 enemies you explode out in anger, dealing 400% weapon damage as Fire to all nearby enemies.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_025_x1* - Each time you pick up gold, increase your Gold and Health Pickup radius by 1 yard for 10 seconds, stacking up to 30 times.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Boots_020_x1* - Deal 20% additional damage after remaining stationary for 3 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Helm_017_x1* - Increase your highest primary attribute by 10% but reduce the others by 5%.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Amulet_017_x1* - Periodically charm a nearby enemy. While charmed, the enemy takes 35% more damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Dagger_103_x1* - Chance on hit to poison your enemy if they have a higher health percent than you, causing them to take 20% increased damage for 5 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Belt_016_x1* - Picking up a Health Globe increases your maximum Life by 5% for 15 seconds, stacking up to 5 times.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_549_x1* - Zombie Dogs stuns enemies around them for 1 second when summoned.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_550_x1* - Zombie Dogs take 10% of any damage dealt to you.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_551_x1* - Spirit Walk lasts until you attack or until an enemy is within 30 yards of you.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_552_x1* - Reduce the cooldown of Fetish Army and Big Bad Voodoo by 1 second each time your fetishes deal damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_553_x1* - X% chance for health globes to also grant a powerup.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_554_x1* - Increase attack speed of your pets by 100%.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_555_x1* - Corpse Spiders release a web on impact that Slows enemies by 50% for 3 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_556_x1* - Teleport gains the effect of the Wormhole rune.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_557_x1* - Magic Missile fires 2 extra missiles.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_558_x1* - Double. the number of enemies your Electrocute jumps to.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_559_x1* - Gain immunity to Freeze and Immobilize effects.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_560_x1* - Chance on hit to create a chaos field at the enemy's location for 5 seconds, causing enemies inside to be Confused.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_561_x1* - Emit Lightning Nova around you for 150% weapon damage every second while your Arcane Power is less than 20% of maximum.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_562_x1* - Stun enemies for 1 second the first time you hit them.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_563_x1* - Gain increased damage after stunning an enemy.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_564_x1* - Gain 15% increased damage for 3 seconds after blocking an attack.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_565_x1* - You take 50% damage from blocked attacks.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_566_x1* - Chance on Critical Hit to increase attack speed and movement speed.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_567_x1* - Chance on being hit to Confuse the enemy for 2 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_568_x1* - Enemy missiles sometimes pass through you harmlessly.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_569_x1* - Chance on hit to gain an effect that removes the Spirit cost of your abilities for 3 sec.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_570_x1* - Damage increased by 15% to targets that are slowed or stunned.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_571_x1* - Chance on hit to deal 12% of the target�s current health as Holy damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_572_x1* - Chance on kill to increase damage dealt by 4% for 5 sec., stacking up to 5 times.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_573_x1* - Reduces duration of control impairing effects by 75%.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_574_x1* - When you block an attack, gain 100% chance to also block the next 2 attacks.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_575_x1* - Heal for 10% of your missing Life when you kill an Undead enemy.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_576_x1* - Enhances your Poison Darts.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_577_x1* - Chance on hit to pull in and Slow nearby enemies.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_581_x1* - Chance on hit to blast your enemy with Lightning and slow its attack speed and movement speed! This effect jumps to additional enemies.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_580_x1* - Reduce the cooldown of Earthquake every time it kills an enemy.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_579_x1* - You may move unhindered through enemies.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_578_x1* - Call of the Ancients last until they die.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_582_x1* - Double the number of enemies that Lightning elemental effects jump to.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_583_x1* - Double the damage of Poison elemental effects.damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_584_x1 --*- Double the chance for Arcane elemental effects to charm the enemy.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_585_x1* - Double the healing amount of Holy elemental effects.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Shoulder_103_x1* - When receiving fatal damage, there is a chance that you are instead restored to 25% of maximum Life and cause nearby enemies away to flee in fear.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Amulet_105_x1* - After earning a massacre bonus, summon forth 5-10 skeletal guardians for 45 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Bracer_105_x1* - Chance on being hit to deal 1000% of your Thorns damage to nearby enemies.
*itemPassive_Unique_Helm_003_x1* - Casts a Poison Nova when you hit an enemy.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Boots_007_x1* - Burn the ground you walk on, dealing 100% weapon damage each second..






Spoiler: Crusader skills



*Heavenly Strength* - You can wield a 2-handed weapon in your main hand while holding a Shield in your offhand. / Your maximum movement speed is reduced by 10%.
"I want both."

*Vigilant* - Increase Life regeneration by 413. / Increase total Life regeneration by 3%. / Reduce all non-Physical damage taken by 2%.
"Constant vigilance!"

*Wrathful* - Gain 5% Wrath regeneration for 3 seconds when you block.
"Wrawr."

*Holy Cause* - Increase the amount of Holy damage on your weapon by 10%. / The proc effect of Holy weapons is increased by 10%.
"Let Heaven's might be unleashed upon the wicked."

*Sweep Attack* - Cost: 25 Wrath / Sweep a mystical flail in a wide arc through enemies 20 yards before you, dealing 230% weapon damage to all enemies caught in the arc.

Magnetic Arc - Enemies hit by the attack will also catch on fire for 50% weapon damage over 5 seconds.
Holy Shock - Enemies hit by the sweep attack have a 20% chance to be tripped, stunning them for 5 seconds.
*Laws of Justice* - Cooldown: 30 seconds / Active: Recite a Law, granting you and your allies 900 All Resistances for 5 seconds. / Passive: Whenever you block, there is a chance you and your allies resistances will increase by 300 for 5 seconds.

This rune is not yet implemented.
This rune is not yet implemented.
This rune is not yet implemented.
*Steed Charge* - Cooldown: 15 seconds / You are picked up by magical steed, allowing you to ride through enemies without being noticed or blocked for 3 seconds.

This rune is not yet implemented.
This rune is not yet implemented.
This rune is not yet implemented.
*Bombardment* - Cooldown: 60 seconds / Call in an assault from afar, raining balls of burning pitch and stone onto enemies around you, dealing 400% weapon damage. The bombardment continues on randomly targeted monsters nearby for the next -22 seconds.

Tar Pit - Instead of hurling burning balls of pitch, the carcasses of dead and diseased animals (cows) are thrown. When they land, their poisoned parts are scattered across the battlefield, leaving the area poisoned for a 5 seconds doing 250% weapon damage per second.
Mine Field - A timed bomb is thrown on the battlefield which will explode after 5 seconds dealing 250% weapon damage in a holy cross formation.
*Laws of Hope* - Cooldown: 30 seconds / Active: Recite a Law, increasing resource regeneration for you and your allies by 20% for 5 seconds. / Passive: Whenever you pick up a health globe, you and your allies' resource regeneration rate will be increased by 10% for 5 seconds.

This rune is not yet implemented.
This rune is not yet implemented.
This rune is not yet implemented.
*Bird of Prey* - Cost: 25 Wrath / Active: Order the Gyrfalcon to enrage, increasing the damage it deals for a short time. / Passive: Summon a Mystical Gyrfalcon to fight by your side.

Flock / Active: The Gyrfalcon and his flock swarm the targeted location, dealing 20% weapon damage to all enemies within 15 yards.
Boon
Staggering Cry / Active: The Gyrfalcon emits a piercing shriek, stunning all enemies between it and the targeted location for 3 seconds.
This rune is not yet implemented.






Spoiler: new bosses




*X1_fortress_MalthaelFight_Encounter_Name* - Boss: Malthael's Lair [TEMP]
*X1_fortress_MalthaelFight_Taunt_Text* - Defeat the aspect of Death! [TEMP]
*X1_Adria_Encounter_Name* - Boss: Adria
*X1_Adria_Taunt_Text* - Defeat Adria
*X1_BatteringRam_Encounter_Name* - [TEMP] The Siege of Pandemonium Fortress
*X1_BatteringRam_Taunt_Text* - [TEMP] Break open the Gates of the Fortress
*X1_Urzael_Encounter_Name* - Boss: Urzael
*X1_Urzael_Taunt_Text* - Defeat Urzael


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Fr0sty

the paragon bonuses seem even better

ressource regen and what not.

finally. i wont be tied to ressource regen from gears


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_540_x1 - Increase Exploding Palm's on-death explosion damage to 100% of the enemy's maximum Life.
> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_541_x1 - Spirit Generators generate 50% additional Spirit.
> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_542_x1 - Gain the base effect of all four Mantras at all times.


all i have to say is... broken... but very cool. and the tempest rish no longer costing to channel. blinding flash GENERATING spirit?! ... holy bejesus. Monks are going to be unstoppable. can't wait to see the actual legendaries these affixes are rolled on.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> all i have to say is... broken... but very cool. and the tempest rish no longer costing to channel. blinding flash GENERATING spirit?! ... holy bejesus. Monks are going to be unstoppable. can't wait to see the actual legendaries these affixes are rolled on.


I love the non-skill related rolls, those are what really add build diversity to the game in my opinion though i'm not certain how viable summoning a horde of cows or turning myself into a treasure goblin or pony will be, I bet it'll be entertaining though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> all i have to say is... broken... but very cool. and the tempest rish no longer costing to channel. blinding flash GENERATING spirit?! ... holy bejesus. Monks are going to be unstoppable. can't wait to see the actual legendaries these affixes are rolled on.


we need to exploit that exploding palm buff









Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Helm_017_x1 - Increase your highest primary attribute by 10% but reduce the others by 5%


.
gruesome feast wd's would totally love this

Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_549_x1 - Zombie Dogs stuns enemies around them for 1 second when summoned.


stun lock 0 dog anyone?

Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_553_x1 - X% chance for health globes to also grant a powerup.


what do they mean by that?

Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_572_x1 - Chance on kill to increase damage dealt by 4% for 5 sec., stacking up to 5 times.


another good dps abbility witch doctors would love.

Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_512_x1 - Enable all runes for a specific skill.


explosive blast anyone?


----------



## Sainesk

^

My guess would be a shrine effect (for the powerup one).


----------



## Sparda09

seems like this expansion is going to change alot of things. all looks like good stuff to me!


----------



## eosgreen

just recovered my little bros D3 acc. someone hacked it and lvled a monk to 94. anyone wana gimi a hand figuring this stuff out later. he has what seems to be "almost able to do monster lvl 10 easily" and 50m cash

various items i dont know if they are good anymore

edit - heard there are new bosses.... but this monk doesnt even have diablo unlocked lol *** did this guy do to the acc


----------



## yahu

^dangit, I need to "dangle" my kids account, and his buddy's account (that I paid for) out there and see if I can't me some free power leveling in.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^dangit, I need to "dangle" my kids account, and his buddy's account (that I paid for) out there and see if I can't me some free power leveling in.


im fairly sure it was used for botting because it doesnt have diablo dead and its at act 3. when i played act 3 was a prime farm zone. also its name is like eufge


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> im fairly sure it was used for botting because it doesnt have diablo dead and its at act 3. when i played act 3 was a prime farm zone. also its name is like eufge


I feel you. my wifes account was hacked. been trying to recover it for sometime but cant for whatever reason so then i kind of gave up. I don't think anyone used it though, or even wanted to for that matter since there wasnt even any lvl 60s on it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I feel you. my wifes account was hacked. been trying to recover it for sometime but cant for whatever reason so then i kind of gave up. I don't think anyone used it though, or even wanted to for that matter since there wasnt even any lvl 60s on it


I don't think they care, they just use them so they don't have to buy the game or care if it gets banned.


----------



## eosgreen

anyone here a pro monk that can gimi a hand with new op builds and such


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eosgreen*
> 
> anyone here a pro monk that can gimi a hand with new op builds and such


My gear is decent. Sold a lot of my epic stuff and just got cheaper sufficient stuff now. Still does the job. Check out my skills and profile to give you an idea. look in sig. ill be on in about 20-30 min when im home from work.


----------



## Sainesk

So I digged up my old 360 from under the cobwebs and dust pile, cleaned out the birds nest in it and all and had one RROD, CD tray doesn't read half the time and when it does sounds like a fighter jet taking off...







granted the thing was so old probably belonged in a museum (the original 360), I suspect a friend may have put the final nail in the coffin for it accidentally but don't really care.

Now I have to decide by around the new console launch time whether I want a PS3 or another Xbox 360 since they'll probably go on sale then (want a cheap console that can play D3 with an already existing decent library of games so really don't want PS4/Xbox One).

Biggest thing that's turning me off the PS3 is I heard D3 runs worse on it (I mean if we were talking 60+ average fps on both it wouldn't matter so much but were talking under 60 fps where every frame counts). I don't have too many 360 games so it wouldn't be a big loss switching but I do have 2 360 controllers which would be nice to carry over.

The free multiplayer of PS3 is great but since cheating/duping seems so common on the console version i'd only ever play D3 (and most other games) on LAN anyway. Bluray + Netflix without gold membership fees is appealing though.

Anyone tried D3 on either or on both consoles that can give me their opinion of it?


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So I digged up my old 360 from under the cobwebs and dust pile, cleaned out the birds nest in it and all and had one RROD, CD tray doesn't read half the time and when it does sounds like a fighter jet taking off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted the thing was so old probably belonged in a museum (the original 360), I suspect a friend may have put the final nail in the coffin for it accidentally but don't really care.
> 
> Now I have to decide by around the new console launch time whether I want a PS3 or another Xbox 360 since they'll probably go on sale then (want a cheap console that can play D3 with an already existing decent library of games so really don't want PS4/Xbox One).
> 
> Biggest thing that's turning me off the PS3 is I heard D3 runs worse on it (I mean if we were talking 60+ average fps on both it wouldn't matter so much but were talking under 60 fps where every frame counts). I don't have too many 360 games so it wouldn't be a big loss switching but I do have 2 360 controllers which would be nice to carry over.
> 
> The free multiplayer of PS3 is great but since cheating/duping seems so common on the console version i'd only ever play D3 (and most other games) on LAN anyway. Bluray + Netflix without gold membership fees is appealing though.
> 
> Anyone tried D3 on either or on both consoles that can give me their opinion of it?


Sorry, I have not tried the new Diablo 3 game for console. In general, I have not really had any issues with slowdown of the games I have played on the PS3, including Crysis 2, Skyrim, and Battlefield 3. But, if you are really considering getting a PS3, I have a PS3 Slim with a 250GB hard drive, 3 controllers, a bluetooth headset, and 24 games that I'm looking to get rid of. PM me if you'd like more details.


----------



## eosgreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> My gear is decent. Sold a lot of my epic stuff and just got cheaper sufficient stuff now. Still does the job. Check out my skills and profile to give you an idea. look in sig. ill be on in about 20-30 min when im home from work.


lol i logged on and played for a few mins, nop. nop nop nop i was instantly reminded why i hated it. thanks tho


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> ItemPassive_Unique_Ring_512_x1 - Enable all runes for a specific skill.


Whirlwind comes to my mind, with the exception of the rune that knocks monsters back IIRC


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah WW with all that stuff would be so broken! Magma one + Speed is all I want.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah WW with all that stuff would be so broken! Magma one + Speed is all I want.


Bloodlust would open up new possibilities as the life steal wouldn't be "needed" on the second weapon as much. The rune that leaves tornadoes also does a fair bit of damage and huge amounts of rage gain.


----------



## yahu

Maybe it will allow for specific multi-selectable runes. I'm thinking rainbow dogs to match the furniture! Fabulous!


----------



## neXen

Why god? whyyyyyyy????


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So I digged up my old 360 from under the cobwebs and dust pile, cleaned out the birds nest in it and all and had one RROD, CD tray doesn't read half the time and when it does sounds like a fighter jet taking off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted the thing was so old probably belonged in a museum (the original 360), I suspect a friend may have put the final nail in the coffin for it accidentally but don't really care.
> 
> Now I have to decide by around the new console launch time whether I want a PS3 or another Xbox 360 since they'll probably go on sale then (want a cheap console that can play D3 with an already existing decent library of games so really don't want PS4/Xbox One).
> 
> Biggest thing that's turning me off the PS3 is I heard D3 runs worse on it (I mean if we were talking 60+ average fps on both it wouldn't matter so much but were talking under 60 fps where every frame counts). I don't have too many 360 games so it wouldn't be a big loss switching but I do have 2 360 controllers which would be nice to carry over.
> 
> The free multiplayer of PS3 is great but since cheating/duping seems so common on the console version i'd only ever play D3 (and most other games) on LAN anyway. Bluray + Netflix without gold membership fees is appealing though.
> 
> Anyone tried D3 on either or on both consoles that can give me their opinion of it?


Yes sir. Have played it on Xbox 360 with my brother, and PS3 with a co-worker and his wife. 360 feels more natural, PS3 kinda sucks. Both of them run somewhat decent as long as you're not pulling big mobs.

If I was getting a console for JUST D3 it would be a 360.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Bloodlust would open up new possibilities as the life steal wouldn't be "needed" on the second weapon as much. The rune that leaves tornadoes also does a fair bit of damage and huge amounts of rage gain.


You really don't need it now... Bloodlust was always plenty LS for me, and 3% can be more than enough if you've got the damage to back it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Maybe it will allow for specific multi-selectable runes. I'm thinking rainbow dogs to match the furniture! Fabulous!


Haha, rainbow dogs ftw!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> 
> 
> Why god? whyyyyyyy????


So they are increasing move speed cap and this is just going to be like implosion double WW barb now. Gotta keep barb OP.

What is that even from BTW?


----------



## Fr0sty

witch doctor got shafted. while archon wizzards will rejoice. yeah a dps boost for every ennemy killed while in archon.. GG blizz. yeah really

Quote:


> Posted ImageSacrifice Banish your Zombie Dogs and cause them to explode, each dealing 275]% of your weapon damage as Physical to all enemies within 12 yards. / *Only summoned Zombie Dogs may be sacrificed*.


why even include a passive like circle of life? thank you josh mosquito

at least the barbs lost their perma wrath source


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> at least the barbs lost their perma wrath source


how?


----------



## DoomDash

I cant see all of those changes going through. Looks like I will have to learn my barb all over again.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I cant see all of those changes going through. Looks like I will have to learn my barb all over again.


Maybe i'm not reading something right. People talking about perma wrath nerfs. Where is that coming from with that info posted above? Because WW doesnt allow you to move at your move speed? If so, you have 66% move speed, then you have th WotB move speed, then they are increasing move speed cap... so if you use something that pulls in everything within 45 yards, it will be like an implosion firebats barb that still moves at a decent pace. Then you still have sprint to get from mob to mob at the regular pace... so am I not reading something right?


----------



## DoomDash

http://www.diablofans.com/

"The days of barb having infinite resources may be over:
Into the Fray : WhileGain 1% Critical Hit Chance for each enemy within 10 yards while under the effects of Battle Rage,Critical Hits have a chance to generate 15 additional Fury.
This probably kills current spin to win build completely by itself, but this one doesn't exactly help:
Thrive on Chaos : Every 25Gain 248 Life per Fury gainedspent while under the effects of Wrath of the Berserker is active adds 1 second to the duration of the effect.
And of course only moving at 66% max move speed while whirlwinding now."

The build is dead if the changes go through.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> how?


Quote:


> Gain 248 Life per Fury gainedspent while under the effects of Wrath of the Berserker


instead of 25 fury gained increase duration by 1second. so at least their build wont work like it used. wich i am totally ok with

to all the spin to win barbs.

join the witch doctor side









we dont get massif nerfs. all we got this patch was rewording and two minor nerfs. and really they wont affect anything for us at all


----------



## DoomDash

Sticking to STR only.


----------



## lckylocal

Whirlwind barbs will still work with whats been posted they just wont be as strong(mindless/easy). As it is now you don't even need into the fray with the right gear and using a mighty weapon, not to mention the buffs they will get from the paragon 2.0 in attack speed and more echoing fury type weapons. If anything depending how that new ww rune works they may be buffed as long as you choose and pick which packs to use wrath with insanity on.

On a side not anyone see the dh buffs finally? Packs are already dieing in about 15-20 seconds on mp10 and they went and doubled the rapid fire dmg. Yea gloom got hit with changing ls to loh but with packs dieing in under 10seconds it shouldnt matter except for reflect


----------



## DoomDash

Rapid fire was already huge DPS.

The barb nerfs will make much more sense when loot 2.0 and Paragon 2.0 come out. I agree that the build will once again work, just differently, based on paragon points and weapons.


----------



## Dustin1

The only thing I'm currently caring about is the Crusader!! Ready at will to dump billions of gold on one!


----------



## Woned

I just started playing again, paragon 27 WD in HC, please add me storm#1979, im looking for some HC friends!


----------



## DoomDash

Good video covering some of the changes:


----------



## Sainesk

Pretty lame, I think it's needed though especially if we get ladders otherwise it would be like 99% Whirlwind Barbs.

I wonder if it would be possible to keep up WOTB using Animosity, Templar with Inspire skill, Immortal King set, Weapons Master with a Mighty weapon, New Sword and Board which generates 20 fury per block and such. It would probably blow compared to current Barbs but i'm looking forward to see what kind of new builds Barbs will come up with.

edit: oh they're changing the +1 second thing, I thought they were just going to destroy everything that makes it possible to keep up...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Pretty lame, I think it's needed though especially if we get ladders otherwise it would be like 99% Whirlwind Barbs.
> 
> I wonder if it would be possible to keep up WOTB using Animosity, Templar with Inspire skill, Immortal King set, Weapons Master with a Mighty weapon, New Sword and Board which generates 20 fury per block and such. It would probably blow compared to current Barbs but i'm looking forward to see what kind of new builds Barbs will come up with.
> 
> edit: oh they're changing the +1 second thing, I thought they were just going to destroy everything that makes it possible to keep up...


I had been using IK set w/ might weapon + the passive to get me +25% dmg at maximum fury with cleave. I wanted to get a bunch of items to see if I could make something like HOTA free, but I think at best you can only get -15 fury ( of 20 ). For Seismic Slam you could potentially make it free I think. Also tried a funny build that involved using earthquake with that same max fury build, but it kinda sucked ( the trails of dmg behind you ).

With the new changes there are definitely ways to make semi-viable builds... we'll have to see.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I had been using IK set w/ might weapon + the passive to get me +25% dmg at maximum fury with cleave. I wanted to get a bunch of items to see if I could make something like HOTA free, but I think at best you can only get -15 fury ( of 20 ). For Seismic Slam you could potentially make it free I think. Also tried a funny build that involved using earthquake with that same max fury build, but it kinda sucked ( the trails of dmg behind you ).
> 
> With the new changes there are definitely ways to make semi-viable builds... we'll have to see.


Are you working on 10 P100 Barbs by the way? I think you're on your 4th 60+ Barb now...







and can you give me any advice on how to survive HC with a Barb? my biggest nightmare would be to lose her to rubber-banding or a disconnect, an experienced HC player recommended good life regen along with good defense to survive the time before your character is fully DC and safe but I need a few more opinions. I don't remember the last time I got disconnected it's been so long but all it takes is one time to lose all that work...









Heard Schaefer's Hammer (and maybe thorns?) can be a life saver but since she's self-found the odds of me finding a hammer are pretty low.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't have any real advice besides that I personally enjoy cleave and rend in HC because of rubber banding. If I do choose to WW barb its low MP with my Mighty Weapon. I used to use Wrath with insanity, and boon to reduce cool down. This way I would dispatch of elites asap, and if my cool down wasn't ready I would highlight the elites out of range to make sure they didn't have any jail/frozen/waller effects. If they did I wait for wrath, if they don't I do enough dps to take them out quickly. I would start by getting the IK set and upgrading from there.

I've almost died like 8 times though, and I would say I play pretty frickin risky. If you want to ask an experienced HC player I would ask lckylocal, as he is probably our most experienced hc player her, and has a p100 barb on HC.

And yeah I'm on my 3rd softcore barb @ level 43 paragon. 14 hours on him so far.


----------



## lckylocal

For HC barbs I just say go for it. All the regen in the world wont save you once you get around mp5 and eventually you will get bored of real low mp. The whole point of HC is the risk anyway isn't it, so why gear yourself to limit you to mp1-2 where you can never die? I've been lucky on the disconnects and still feel 90% of the rubberband issues are user faults so the biggest advise is learn the limits of any character you play and when you can and can't do certain skills.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> For HC barbs I just say go for it. All the regen in the world wont save you once you get around mp5 and eventually you will get bored of real low mp. The whole point of HC is the risk anyway isn't it, so why gear yourself to limit you to mp1-2 where you can never die? I've been lucky on the disconnects and still feel 90% of the rubberband issues are user faults so the biggest advise is learn the limits of any character you play and when you can and can't do certain skills.


I can usually tell when I'm rubber banding but I think its becoming worse. Maybe it's something to do with my connection but I can literally hit WW for 1 second and appear 3 seconds backwards. Not only that but those breift WW's also seem to make the hitboxes completely off. After playing to P100 now 2 more times I can say it seems much worse for me than ever besides that it doesn't disconnect you. Kind of why I'm scared to play my hc barb.


----------



## Cryosis00

I can't put the console version down. The active dodge with the right analog stick makes me feel like I am playing a much more action packed game.

Using loot 1.5 legendaries that are laughable on the PC is also refreshing.

My hope is at some point there is native support for a gamepad on PC and at least for now I can wait on loot 2.0 since I have the console giving me a taste.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I can usually tell when I'm rubber banding but I think its becoming worse. Maybe it's something to do with my connection but I can literally hit WW for 1 second and appear 3 seconds backwards. Not only that but those breift WW's also seem to make the hitboxes completely off. After playing to P100 now 2 more times I can say it seems much worse for me than ever besides that it doesn't disconnect you. Kind of why I'm scared to play my hc barb.


You're also running rend or hota on all your sc barbs as the main attack now. The constant stopping and starting is what causes most of the rubberbands I think. Do a run without using either and I would bet you rubberband a lot less. I guess after playing poe for a while I got used to minimizing desync by picking paths to move to and skill usage which is all "rubberbanding" usually is.


----------



## JadedFloridian

I have a hardcore paragon 80something (haven't played a while), and I use WW. You get a lot less rubberbanding issues if you keep fury above half, so I try to do that whenever possible. I run MP8 comfortably and its fairly easy to spot rubberbanding once you get used to it. Hopefully I make it to 100, but right now I'm too caught up in FF 14 to care!


----------



## Sainesk

Apparently todays patch fixed rubber-banding lol, yay. Haven't played yet to test it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Apparently todays patch fixed rubber-banding lol, yay. Haven't played yet to test it.


They've supposedly fixed like 3 times.


----------



## kremtok

With the new 'improvements' today, I notice a distinct lag when I start firing in or near large groups of enemies. Nothing happens at first, then after 5 or 6 shots, it catches up all at once. This used to happen only very rarely before.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They've supposedly fixed like 3 times.


Died to one this morning (on my SC Barb thankfully)







. Think i'll stick with my super safe sword and board LoH build, maybe change it up once she hits 60 with War Cry and few other changes (Inspiring Presence instead of one of the other passives worth it?):



feel like i'm playing it safer than betting on the Sun rising...


----------



## Rickles

I think the lag is worse. Tried two new builds on my monk.

One was a dodge build, which had some sick AoE for huge groups. The other was a bells build which had some huge crit numbers...

still haven't found a monk build that I love...


----------



## neXen

So its been a while and i am dusting off my old ww barb

is there an optimal farming route? i hear A1 has the most potential xp/hour


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> So its been a while and i am dusting off my old ww barb
> 
> is there an optimal farming route? i hear A1 has the most potential xp/hour


I do Weeping Hollow 2-3 elites usually, Woods 2+, Fields 2-3 usually (for Keywarden too), Whimsyshire (find a decent roll Hamburger/Spectrum and you're rich(er than before) - lots of lazy people want those 600 dps+ lv 30 weapons to level their other characters quickly).


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> So its been a while and i am dusting off my old ww barb
> 
> is there an optimal farming route? i hear A1 has the most potential xp/hour


If you want XP I recommend this run. I do it. Did my last barb all the way to P100 in 87 hours, and I expect the one I'm currently doing to be even less. Right now I'm at P45 with 14~ hours.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If you want XP I recommend this run. I do it. Did my last barb all the way to P100 in 87 hours, and I expect the one I'm currently doing to be even less. Right now I'm at P45 with 14~ hours.


Sweet,

do you just grab 5 stacks and clear trash till the end of the run?

Since im dw, seems like stopping to rend would be a PITA, and would cause a loss of DPS since you stop producing tornados ? especially since Skorn Rend ticks would be far higher than a 1h Rend tick.


----------



## DoomDash

I play on MP8 and rend kills most trash in one rend, if not some of my nados can usually do the trick. I sometimes will WW in a circle around the higher HP units and then rend, but the higher HP monsters aren't a priority. I have 2 1 handers too, so I don't think Skorns are required if you play on the right MP level. Just make sure you rend is killing most things. I do just what the video says, 5 stacks in VOTA then trash. This time I've been doing the keywarden too but that's because I want a ton of machine to prepare for expansion.

So to answer your question stopping to rend is actually what makes this so effective. It's a rend based run really. Check out my profile to see what I'm using. Get used to using shift + rend to make it go off if its replacing your main attack.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I play on MP8 and rend kills most trash in one rend, if not some of my nados can usually do the trick. I sometimes will WW in a circle around the higher HP units and then rend, but the higher HP monsters aren't a priority. I have 2 1 handers too, so I don't think Skorns are required if you play on the right MP level. Just make sure you rend is killing most things. I do just what the video says, 5 stacks in VOTA then trash. This time I've been doing the keywarden too but that's because I want a ton of machine to prepare for expansion.
> 
> So to answer your question stopping to rend is actually what makes this so effective. It's a rend based run really. Check out my profile to see what I'm using. Get used to using shift + rend to make it go off if its replacing your main attack.


cool,

i just re read how fast you leveled, 45 in 14hrs?

good god, that's way faster than before....

how long do you grind xp a day?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> cool,
> 
> i just re read how fast you leveled, 45 in 14hrs?
> 
> good god, that's way faster than before....
> 
> how long do you grind xp a day?


Depends on the day, this week I'm doing 52 hour work weeks so I'm lucky if I can do 1 run in a day. Weekends I do a ton of runs, not sure how many but I'm still getting one entire level per run at P45 ( or close ).


----------



## DoomDash

Holy crap epic news: http://www.diablofans.com/news/2028-diablo-iii-auction-house-is-shutting-down/


----------



## Sparda09

good news or bad? I personaly think that this game will take a turn for the better without the AH, tho gearing up might be a bit more difficult now...


----------



## Crazy9000

Somewhere, the people who own gold\item shops are having a party.

Dumb move IMO... but it's what people complained about most.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Holy crap epic news: http://www.diablofans.com/news/2028-diablo-iii-auction-house-is-shutting-down/


Better get rid of trading too then or hello unofficial trading sites and such. I was kind of hoping to make some on the RMAH with RoS but oh well.

Current characters better become legacy and unable to transfer items or something since all future characters will pretty much be self-found (aside from shared stash or if trading is left in).


----------



## Rickles

Hopefully they put loot 1.5 on the PC in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Hopefully they put loot 1.5 on the PC in the next couple of weeks.


I hope not. I'd rather wait till 2.0, 1.5 is not very good ( just higher numbers ).

And there is still money to be made, on d2jsp ect.


----------



## DoomDash

Just bout 6 legendary plans "just incase".


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I hope not. I'd rather wait till 2.0, 1.5 is not very good ( just higher numbers ).
> 
> And there is still money to be made, on d2jsp ect.


It makes it harder. You'll get banned on jsp if you try trading for real money, or try selling your FG.


----------



## Rickles

You guys think that this will make gold on the AH will come down in price?


----------



## lckylocal

Taking out the AH I think hurts the game in more ways then helps.

Build diversity - if you want to try out some weird build you wont be able to just hop on the ah and pick up the few pieces you are missing to try it out

Group play - short on crafting mats so picking everything up to salvage? don't even think about joining up with anyone that is going for efficient farming

Crafting - some of above and you now are almost forced to sit in a trade channel or forums to sell something to get enough gold to keep up with crafting cost only to see constant "Gold now 10% off at xxsite" in chat.

Trading - good luck on the bnet forums with how delete happy the mods are not to mention the amount of "I just got scammed by xx" posts that will bury your post in a matter of seconds. JSP isn't much better with the post burying only to end up with a top offer of 10m on your 4b item (slight exaggeration of the lowball offers).

In all the RoS xpac really helps keep the name of Rise of Scammers


----------



## neXen

AH being removed March 14, 2014

Looks like thats' the projected end of the beta test for Diablo 3.


----------



## likethegun

RIP diablo 3 in march of 2014. Stupid whiney little ****** got their wishes. Now its simply just another rpg.

Not having AH completely ruins it for me. I don't have time to sit around striking deals wit idiots on a chat channel just to get gear I need. Not to mention I DEF don't have the time to sit around trade channels trying to sell or trade gear I find...

And yeah, definitely huge parties going on for the folks at playerauctions, djsp, or any of the thousand other 3rd party sites. How stupid can blizzard be? And how stupid can real D3 fans be. If you don't want an AH, then go to the console... You can't create a game and release it with an AH, do everything revolving around an AH, and then just yank it and expect the game to continue to thrive.

I am prob one of the biggest D3 fans here. In terms of what the game means to me and the memories of Diablo, Diablo II etc... up until today. I have been playing the diablo games for literally more than 12 years... and now I probably won't even be inclined to buy the xpac.

Main reason Is because the game always had the potential to make you a few bucks if you got a lucky drop, but also the gearing was easy. Like Icky said, if you wanted to try a build, and make it efficient to see if it was viable, you had the AH to do so... Now, good luck trying to find what you need in a 100 person chat channel...

Depending on how they do the clans, it may be cool. If they offer clan storage or what not, kind of like a clan AH but without the trading/buying involved or something, then that would be cool. Kind of like warhammer online style or something... But wow blizz just really took a dump in my entire cereal box with this one...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You guys think that this will make gold on the AH will come down in price?


People will be buying more gold while they can, making the price go up.


----------



## DoomDash

Blizzard will probably make a trading alternative, I think some of you are of reacting. D2 thrived without an ah.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Blizzard will probably make a trading alternative, I think some of you are of reacting. D2 thrived without an ah.


D2 thrived because no one knew better. D3 is differnt because of all the real money people were spending/making via RMAH and GAH and what not. Oh well, there are a ton of other games I have been neglecting because of D3. This will give me a chance to actually spend some time on them lol. D3 will jusrt be another game that was fun while it lasted and will continue to be fun when I have the time to play it, but without an AH there is ZERO motivation to grind mindlessly for hours just to level and find legendaries while listening to pandora or watching netflix.

Now it will simply be "ooh, my guys has 10k more dps than you and i'm ranked 10289 on the ladder instead of 27893"

"...Congrats! Want a cookie?"


----------



## lckylocal

Yea probably overreacting because

will be easy to trade items in and with jsp at this very moment while the ah is still in the game, servers down and non primetime of the day, within 45 minutes a post is already on the fourth page (activity should increase minimum 10x after removal of ah).


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> RIP diablo 3 in march of 2014. Stupid whiney little ****** got their wishes. Now its simply just another rpg.
> 
> Not having AH completely ruins it for me. I don't have time to sit around striking deals wit idiots on a chat channel just to get gear I need. Not to mention I DEF don't have the time to sit around trade channels trying to sell or trade gear I find...
> 
> And yeah, definitely huge parties going on for the folks at playerauctions, djsp, or any of the thousand other 3rd party sites. How stupid can blizzard be? And how stupid can real D3 fans be. If you don't want an AH, then go to the console... You can't create a game and release it with an AH, do everything revolving around an AH, and then just yank it and expect the game to continue to thrive.
> 
> I am prob one of the biggest D3 fans here. In terms of what the game means to me and the memories of Diablo, Diablo II etc... up until today. I have been playing the diablo games for literally more than 12 years... and now I probably won't even be inclined to buy the xpac.
> 
> Main reason Is because the game always had the potential to make you a few bucks if you got a lucky drop, but also the gearing was easy. Like Icky said, if you wanted to try a build, and make it efficient to see if it was viable, you had the AH to do so... Now, good luck trying to find what you need in a 100 person chat channel...
> 
> Depending on how they do the clans, it may be cool. If they offer clan storage or what not, kind of like a clan AH but without the trading/buying involved or something, then that would be cool. Kind of like warhammer online style or something... But wow blizz just really took a dump in my entire cereal box with this one...


you do realize there were third party sites that sold loot for $ for D2? this change will literally add one step.

Its how funny how you call others "whiney little ****** " and then proceed to do exactly the same thing.

Its just a game dude


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Yea probably overreacting because
> 
> will be easy to trade items in and with jsp at this very moment while the ah is still in the game, servers down and non primetime of the day, within 45 minutes a post is already on the fourth page (activity should increase minimum 10x after removal of ah).


Will alsp decrease botting because trading becomes less important. It has plenty of positive trade offs to make up for the negative ones.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Gotta remove the & and after for OCN to like youtube links









[edit] nevermind that didn't fix it either. Looks like you fixed it anyways xD.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> you do realize there were third party sites that sold loot for $ for D2? this change will literally add one step.
> 
> Its how funny how you call others "whiney little ****** " and then proceed to do exactly the same thing.
> 
> Its just a game dude


touche, yes you are right. I am being a whiney little... but it is because of the amount of time and what not I have devoted to this game. If there was NEVER an AH. I wouldnt have a ton of lvl 60 toons... I wouldn't have billions of gold worth of gear... I wouldn't have almost 2 paragon 100s... etc. etc. etc. Reason being I would have stopped playing the game religiously when I killed inferno diablo with my main toon, then I would have logged in to play for maybe an hour or two once a week. Then I would still be married, my children wouldn't hate me... I would still have my job... no i'm just kidding.

Really though, I'm just angry with the fact that now, the folks who devote the time to the grind, no longer get rewarded. I mean, they do in a pixelated sense... but thats about it.

And yes, the 3rd party sites in D2 is exactly what i'm talking about. No one knew any better. The rebels would use the 3rd party sites... not to mention everyone botted or used a trainer anyway... and the legit players were none the smarter to just have fun with what the out of box game was.

The difference here is that we have already devoted hundreds/thousand+ hours to the game... We were already used to the "thing that breaks the game" and spent the time learning to utilize it. Now, blizzard is basically just saying "thanks everyone for the millions upon millions (literally) of dollars you made for us using our auction house, but now, since we have enough money, we just want you to play the video game"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Will alsp decrease botting because trading becomes less important. It has plenty of positive trade offs to make up for the negative ones.


Maybe, maybe not. the botters are the ones already running the 3rd party sites... not to mention it will jsut give botters a reason to go balls to the wall because they won't have anything to lose (AH sales pending on epic items) if they get banned. So I respectfully strongly disagree with your logic here.


----------



## squall325

People who got used to the AH and who became dependent to it will most likely whine no matter how they protested at first. Yes, AH is convenient but reduces the thrill of building up characters.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> touche, yes you are right. I am being a whiney little... but it is because of the amount of time and what not I have devoted to this game. If there was NEVER an AH. I wouldnt have a ton of lvl 60 toons... I wouldn't have billions of gold worth of gear... I wouldn't have almost 2 paragon 100s... etc. etc. etc. Reason being I would have stopped playing the game religiously when I killed inferno diablo with my main toon, then I would have logged in to play for maybe an hour or two once a week. Then I would still be married, my children wouldn't hate me... I would still have my job... no i'm just kidding.
> 
> Really though, I'm just angry with the fact that now, the folks who devote the time to the grind, no longer get rewarded. I mean, they do in a pixelated sense... but thats about it.
> 
> And yes, the 3rd party sites in D2 is exactly what i'm talking about. No one knew any better. The rebels would use the 3rd party sites... not to mention everyone botted or used a trainer anyway... and the legit players were none the smarter to just have fun with what the out of box game was.
> 
> The difference here is that we have already devoted hundreds/thousand+ hours to the game... We were already used to the "thing that breaks the game" and spent the time learning to utilize it. Now, blizzard is basically just saying "thanks everyone for the millions upon millions (literally) of dollars you made for us using our auction house, but now, since we have enough money, we just want you to play the video game"
> Maybe, maybe not. the botters are the ones already running the 3rd party sites... not to mention it will jsut give botters a reason to go balls to the wall because they won't have anything to lose (AH sales pending on epic items) if they get banned. So I respectfully strongly disagree with your logic here.


There will be less, since a very small minority will use 3rd party sites, there is less people looking to buy. Also people won't be as likely to buy in general since loot 2.0 takes a little of that buying items philosophy away. The loot 2.0 system makes even more sense because of this, and like kripp said, its now more about the game and playing/upgrading with friends. Its going to be fun and better I think. Don't dismiss it yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> There will be less, since a very small minority will use 3rd party sites, there is less people looking to buy. Also people won't be as likely to buy in general since loot 2.0 takes a little of that buying items philosophy away. The loot 2.0 system makes even more sense because of this, and like kripp said, its now more about the game and playing/upgrading with friends. Its going to be fun and better I think. Don't dismiss it yet.


I'm not convinced. If I wanted casual fun with friends I'd buy a wii







.


----------



## yahu

a couple questions - since they have a very specific date that is 6 months away, can we assume Loot 2.0 is expected to release then? Maybe that's obvious, but I hadn't heard whether they had a target date set.

2nd question - and this is probably a dumb question because I'm not big on the money-making side of things, but what happens to the in game gold when this goes into effect? I mean gold is obviously sold for money now so you can use it in the GAH to buy gear. Also, you can sell GAH purchased gear in the RMAH for $$$. But when there is no GAH, what will be the point of all the gold dropped in game? Sure, you need to repair gear, and you can buy from the vendors, but that doesn't usually equate to the fat stacks you can make running high MP for XP. Again, maybe I missed this, or don't see something, or it will just happen to exist when it doesn't really need to?

BTW - I agree with Doom - especially with regards to less people using 3rd party sites. Whether or not that will have more friends playing together to maximize Loot 2.0 I don't know.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> 2nd question - and this is probably a dumb question because I'm not big on the money-making side of things, but what happens to the in game gold when this goes into effect? I mean gold is obviously sold for money now so you can use it in the GAH to buy gear. Also, you can sell GAH purchased gear in the RMAH for $$$. But when there is no GAH, what will be the point of all the gold dropped in game? Sure, you need to repair gear, and you can buy from the vendors, but that doesn't usually equate to the fat stacks you can make running high MP for XP. Again, maybe I missed this, or don't see something, or it will just happen to exist when it doesn't really need to?


Either enchanting items will be pretty expensive, or they could add gambling like D2 had (pay gold for a specific item type to roll randomly).


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> a couple questions - since they have a very specific date that is 6 months away, can we assume Loot 2.0 is expected to release then? Maybe that's obvious, but I hadn't heard whether they had a target date set.
> 
> 2nd question - and this is probably a dumb question because I'm not big on the money-making side of things, but what happens to the in game gold when this goes into effect? I mean gold is obviously sold for money now so you can use it in the GAH to buy gear. Also, you can sell GAH purchased gear in the RMAH for $$$. But when there is no GAH, what will be the point of all the gold dropped in game? Sure, you need to repair gear, and you can buy from the vendors, but that doesn't usually equate to the fat stacks you can make running high MP for XP. Again, maybe I missed this, or don't see something, or it will just happen to exist when it doesn't really need to?
> 
> BTW - I agree with Doom - especially with regards to less people using 3rd party sites. Whether or not that will have more friends playing together to maximize Loot 2.0 I don't know.


I can only answer your second question: Crafting. Both gems and items are huge gold sinks, and I'm sure whatever this 'Mystic' has to offer will follow the same trend. Just look at the math on what it takes to create a single Marquise gem. Self-found players who do not sell items to other players for gold will take months, if not well over a year, to see that much coin. And how many times do you have to craft Razorspikes of [Attribute] before you finally get something worth using? That's where the gold will go, especially when the Auction House is no longer available.


----------



## DoomDash

I enjoy crafting, another bonus for me.

Also, get ready to boomark this: http://www.reddit.com/r/d3t


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I enjoy crafting, another bonus for me.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Also, get ready to boomark this: http://www.reddit.com/r/d3t


----------



## ChaosAD

When they introduced ah/rmah everyone was complaining and yelling that it would be total fail. Now they announced that they stop ah and there are still people that complain. Coclusion is you can't make everyone happy. Thats a fact. No matter how much you try to improve something there will always be complains.


----------



## DoomDash

I wonder if I should just re-roll as a Crusader first since AH is going to be axed....


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> There will be less, since a very small minority will use 3rd party sites, there is less people looking to buy. Also people won't be as likely to buy in general since loot 2.0 takes a little of that buying items philosophy away. The loot 2.0 system makes even more sense because of this, and like kripp said, its now more about the game and playing/upgrading with friends. Its going to be fun and better I think. Don't dismiss it yet.


I think the success of pulling the AH will all hinge upon Loot 2.0 and how well it works.

I hated trading in D2. It was a hassle and trying to negotiate with immature and hard-nosed people that thought all trades were worth a ber just wasn't worth the frustration to me. Trying to get a ber from someone was pretty darn hard unless you let yourself get ripped off. I ended up botting because of that. I had got my Bliz sorc to 93 and had fun playing her. She wasn't very gear dependent, but I wanted to play a lightning sorc. 4ish (I don't remember exactly) months later botting on the bliz sorc, I got my two Ber runes for my infinity and finally got to have fun with a lightning sorc. Botting while I was asleep and at work (12 to 16 hours) a day made my dream possible.

If build diversity is going to be dependent on gear because of the affixes, Loot 2.0 better be amazing to prevent casual people from botting. So, here is to hoping blizzard doesn't find a way to screw this up!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> If build diversity is going to be dependent on gear because of the affixes, Loot 2.0 better be amazing to prevent casual people from botting. So, here is to hoping blizzard doesn't find a way to screw this up!


I thought loot 2.0 was already here (just kidding







) - i'm having an awesome week, found a DML that sold for 40m+ (A1 MP4) and last night I found my first crit mempo that'll likely get me at least 100m (A2 MP4)... I think i'm going to invest in gems since I doubt current items will be worth anything with the new items/level cap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I wonder if I should just re-roll as a Crusader first since AH is going to be axed....


Yea I think I will since there's no point sticking to our current characters besides saying you were among the first to find something new. If the RMAH would be left in being amongst the first to find some of the new legendaries would have likely payed off the expansion for some people.


----------



## -SE7EN-

they could have just as easily kept the AH and adjusted the drop rate etc exactly as they are going to without it....


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> they could have just as easily kept the AH and adjusted the drop rate etc exactly as they are going to without it....


It will be the exact same story as it is now. Nope, no thank you.


----------



## neXen

"wug wug"

"t4t"

I forsee good times trading


----------



## DoomDash

Let's wait and see if they offer a good trading solution.


----------



## Rickles

I'll be rolling a crusader day 1









For me trading items / ah different means to the same end.. lets not kid ourselves and pretend that browsing the AH was an instant affair. If I can watch a trade channel while I spin to win on my barb even better. What would be golden is if you could post mini classifieds and search through those... that would nice.

As far as gameplay, I really hope those dungeon runs are very, and I mean very hard. I would love it if when you died in one that was it for that dungeon or it reset and loot was lost. Yes, I want the heartbreak of losing that perfectly rolled amulet. So you can't just corpse rush a boss, employing tactics and teamplay, that is what will make or break these dungeons. I want to earn loot with skill, not repair bills. I want these to be cool enough where I am talking to friend X that he missed the dungeon where friends A, B, C and myself struggled and finally beat it.

I want this game to be great, not just good.

I am ready to be disappointed.


----------



## Nethermir

I'm really interested to see how Blizzard will remake their auction house. The idea of an AH as a safe trading avenue isn't bad but the implementation just went horribly wrong.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'll be rolling a crusader day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me trading items / ah different means to the same end.. lets not kid ourselves and pretend that browsing the AH was an instant affair. If I can watch a trade channel while I spin to win on my barb even better. What would be golden is if you could post mini classifieds and search through those... that would nice.
> 
> As far as gameplay, I really hope those dungeon runs are very, and I mean very hard. I would love it if when you died in one that was it for that dungeon or it reset and loot was lost. Yes, I want the heartbreak of losing that perfectly rolled amulet. So you can't just corpse rush a boss, employing tactics and teamplay, that is what will make or break these dungeons. I want to earn loot with skill, not repair bills. I want these to be cool enough where I am talking to friend X that he missed the dungeon where friends A, B, C and myself struggled and finally beat it.
> 
> I want this game to be great, not just good.
> 
> I am ready to be disappointed.


Thats what HC if for...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I thought loot 2.0 was already here (just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) - i'm having an awesome week, found a DML that sold for 40m+ (A1 MP4) and last night I found my first crit mempo that'll likely get me at least 100m (A2 MP4)... I think i'm going to invest in gems since I doubt current items will be worth anything with the new items/level cap.
> Yea I think I will since there's no point sticking to our current characters besides saying you were among the first to find something new. If the RMAH would be left in being amongst the first to find some of the new legendaries would have likely payed off the expansion for some people.


People would have made hundreds of dollars. I and many others have already had the xpac paid for even with crap selling the way it does today. Yesterday I sold some junk items for like 3-4$ here and there. Sold some other things for 6-10$ and what not... grants, back in the day those same items would have made me 20-40$ and 60-100$ lol.

But really, I was looking to do exactly this, as were many other people, which is the ONLY reason I was playing so hard for the past 2-3 weeks. Now, there is no point. I was grinding my 2nd paragon 100 (barb) so I could be ready to find all that new trash to sell for RM and finally get mines from blizzard. Now, that was just a pipe dream and i've wasted 10s of hours playing this game when I could have actually been doing something productive the past few weeks.

Anyway, I guess like I said we still have the AHs till march... but beyond that what is the freaking point of playing anymore? I mean honestly... It's back to PoE for me. D3 has the looks... with a crap story line... the combat mechanics and physics are there... but overall the game is... blahh... What made it "fun" was knowning that you could make some great coinage off it while you enjoy what awesomeness of the game WAS there. ...But now since its just going to be a game, blizz has some beyond serious work to do to make it a great one. As it stands, and even with their propsed ONE class addition and loot 2.0 and paragon and loot runs etc etc... it still doesn't add to the "game" for what it is.

I really am pretty bummed. But ive been pretty vocal about that lol. Oh well... I have 6 more montsh to enjoy the game before it gets added to the rotation of mediocre games to play when im not working full time or being a father or husband.


----------



## DoomDash

Well we lose one but gain so many more. I liked making money too, but if that's your main motivation diablo isn't for you. Why play PoE then either? Even after ah removal you can still make more money than poe.


----------



## yahu

ah yes, gems. I forgot how expensive those can get. Still, not that much, unless you are going Marquise...though I think the cost to benefit ratio on most of those is lame (a couple are good).

likethegun - sounds like you already "got yours" from Blizzard. Of course, so did I. They've given me hundreds of hours of enjoyment for the mere sum of $50. Now if you're trying to offset what they've "taken" from you elsewhere, that's another story.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'll be rolling a crusader day 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me trading items / ah different means to the same end.. lets not kid ourselves and pretend that browsing the AH was an instant affair. If I can watch a trade channel while I spin to win on my barb even better. What would be golden is if you could post mini classifieds and search through those... that would nice.
> 
> As far as gameplay, I really hope those dungeon runs are very, and I mean very hard. I would love it if when you died in one that was it for that dungeon or it reset and loot was lost. Yes, I want the heartbreak of losing that perfectly rolled amulet. So you can't just corpse rush a boss, employing tactics and teamplay, that is what will make or break these dungeons. I want to earn loot with skill, not repair bills. I want these to be cool enough where I am talking to friend X that he missed the dungeon where friends A, B, C and myself struggled and finally beat it.
> 
> I want this game to be great, not just good.
> 
> I am ready to be disappointed.


I agree with what likethegun posted go play Hard Core for a while you'll be bummed after losing a few 40's to 60's+ and the gear they have collected.


----------



## DoomDash

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/380385257666535424


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> I agree with what likethegun posted go play Hard Core for a while you'll be bummed after losing a few 40's to 60's+ and the gear they have collected.


I would, but I am on 3 MB down and 1 MB up in the country house... I rubber band on just about every different group I encounter.

I'll get back to the city house around Christmas and once I get a crusader to 70 (so I know what I am doing) I'll probably roll one for hard core, as ladders aren't enticing to me as I don't have 10 hours a day to play.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9947604839

wd's rejoice. the damage rolls are all for console. wich is loot 1.5. cant imagine an item rolling at level 70.

soj's with uhkapian serpents will be very popular.

maybe i'll be able to achieve my goal of 60% elite damage or more?


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well we lose one but gain so many more. I liked making money too, but if that's your main motivation diablo isn't for you. Why play PoE then either? Even after ah removal you can still make more money than poe.


I someone explained in that same post. I would play PoE because of the quality of the core game. Endless build possibilities... its free... they continously add new items, skills, monsters, acts, etc... It was created by passionate gamers rather than a money hungry megolith corporation. When you play PoE, sure you pick out the flaws, but you can totally feel the pure passion that went into the game, and you know the years to come are only going to make it better. Not to mention, its still in "beta" for what thats worth, so they themselves don't even consider it suitable yet. The leagues and different game modes... I mean, every time I play it I feel as though i'm back in time and its 2-3am on june 30th of the year 2000







It brings me back to that level of excitement. There have been times on PoE where I would have 10 or so level 15 and below hardcore characters just because I was addicted to playing the hour long races. And furthermore, to not mention the AMAZING website for PoE would be a sin. You can even access your inventory and create a trading shop to post your items in all from the website completely independent of the game client! THAT is amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah yes, gems. I forgot how expensive those can get. Still, not that much, unless you are going Marquise...though I think the cost to benefit ratio on most of those is lame (a couple are good).
> 
> likethegun - sounds like you already "got yours" from Blizzard. Of course, so did I. They've given me hundreds of hours of enjoyment for the mere sum of $50. Now if you're trying to offset what they've "taken" from you elsewhere, that's another story.


Yeah you definitely have a point. I mean sure I made a SMALL amount of money, but I wasn't one of the hardcore gunners when the game first released. I was naive and didn't forsee all the nerfs and item changes and thought that the AH would be alive and kicking for a very long time. I thought that inferno was SUPPOSED to be extremely difficult, and it was SUPPOSED to take you hundreds of hours of farming in order to aquire (either by trading, AH, or self finding) the gear to beat inferno diabloe (Which is roughly equivalent to what? mp3-4?) ...Therefore I thought I would have time to make my real money, so I kept all my epic self found items to throw on my own toons instead of selling them, only to wait until they were worth a mere 10th of what I could have sold them for before. So... no. I do not feel like I got mine from blizzard with how they have been toying with players emotions lol.

You see, knowledge = power and time=money

power + money = winning (both in games and IRL)

Therefore, knowledge + time = winning

What Blizzard has done is constantly screwed with our knowledge creating this equation:

(zero)knowledge + time = time

Everytime they make drastic changes, our knowledge essentially gets reset to zero. Anything multiplied by zero is zero, so all we are left with is the time we have dedicated to the game. Sure, it was worth 50$ but the entire point of my rant is there are literally hundreds of other games that deserve my attention other than diablo3. BUT, since there was potential to make real money legitimately and easily as a core feature of the game, those other games were moot.


----------



## DoomDash

If by endless build possibilities you mean every class could potentially have the same skills I really don't like that. I've never been too impressed by poe, even kripp is done with it. Anyway I don't sympathize with any of your complaints.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Kripp will be back for d3 expansion cuz he said blizz would have to redo the whole game for him to come back.


----------



## ColdHardCash

Will they implement runes and runewords again? I really miss bers jahs engima!!!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdHardCash*
> 
> Kripp will be back for d3 expansion cuz he said blizz would have to redo the whole game for him to come back.


Yeah he already hinted at it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I hope not. I'd rather wait till 2.0, 1.5 is not very good ( just higher numbers ).
> 
> And there is still money to be made, on d2jsp ect.


1.5 isn't good? Not sure where you base your facts on. 1.5 is amazing. Targeted drops based on the classes playing plus the fact the gear is better than PC because there no AH is a win. There are also a lot of new items in the game and legendaries are actually legendary and useful. The console game is exactly the direction the developers talked about take the PC game on there video yesterday. I am very excited for loot 2.0.

About the news yesterday. I would like to see the GAH remain, but have Blizzard do a hard reset. This would still allow people to sell items with out resorting to spamming trade chat or using 3rd party sites.

However with Blizzards direction with current endgame craftable items being account bound and the mystic in ROS making items your reroll account bound, they might see that there really isn't a need for an AH in the long term.

This would mean Blizz would also have to reduce combine costs to be in line with the console since your only income (in the game) would come from selling your gear to merchants or picking up gold.


----------



## likethegun

Lol all the kripp fanboys are amusing me...Lets at least get it straight that Kripp plays games to make money. Yes, hes good at them, but its a business for him. Of course hes going to come back to diablo once the expansion hits... Why? Because it will be the most popular thing in the video game world.

Kripp being "done" with PoE means nothing. As I said, he plays to make money from folks like us. Period. And i'm willing to bet that in the future he will go back to playing PoE.

PoE is old news in the sense that it will retain its popularity among the true fans and maybe pick up stray players here and there who stumble upon it, but it's not appealing to the masses anymore.

I feel like all this defending myself and correcting others percepetions of what I am saying is skewing my words even more.

So, if anyone cares, here is my stance in a nutshell: Diablo 3 will still be a great game. It will continue to progress as a great game. Blizzard knows how to make great games. However, now that the potential for real money is going to be taken away, I no longer think diablo 3 warrants 2-5 hours a day of my time.

That is all I was trying to say. Blizzard introduced a groundbreaking feature to a video game. The entire game for the whole year evolved around this feature. Everyone got used to the feature and spent their time learning to revolve around it. Now blizzard is taking it away. It is just simply ridiculous.


----------



## yahu

I'd certainly take 1.5 for my WD over what I get today. In a similar vein to what likethegun is saying, us PC Gamers are all waiting for the 'holy grail" that is loot 2.0, meanwhile Blizzard will "learn" that 1.5 is too much and 2.0 will end up being 1.5 NERFed.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Lol all the kripp fanboys are amusing me...Lets at least get it straight that Kripp plays games to make money. Yes, hes good at them, but its a business for him. Of course hes going to come back to diablo once the expansion hits... Why? Because it will be the most popular thing in the video game world.
> 
> Kripp being "done" with PoE means nothing. As I said, he plays to make money from folks like us. Period. And i'm willing to bet that in the future he will go back to playing PoE.
> 
> So, if anyone cares, here is my stance in a nutshell: Diablo 3 will still be a great game. It will continue to progress as a great game. Blizzard knows how to make great games. However, now that the potential for real money is going to be taken away, I no longer think diablo 3 warrants 2-5 hours a day of my time.
> .


Kripp played PoE even though it wasn't popular. At no point would I consider PoE popular, so he cant be in it for the money entirely. Look at his obviously honest opinions of hardware that he basically bashes companies products that could be sponsoring him. He has provided plenty of evidence in honesty that he plays games HE wants to play, and he is not afraid to turn down money. Most streamers are no where near that honest and will promote whomever pays them. He bashed DIII like crazy, and if you look at his old videos Blizzard basically fixed almost all of his major complaints, so that's why he would return.

Also you keep forgetting that you can still make money off Diablo III, and perhaps it could be even more, just not as easily ( like 1-2 extra steps ). Also you keep jumping to the conclusion that Blizzard won't offer some sort of trading alternative. They are looking into alternatives ( blue posts ). I personally still plan on making money, and I expect to make more money without the AH since not everyone will be willing to sell the good parts else where. I remember making plenty of money on DII without an AH.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 1.5 isn't good? Not sure where you base your facts on. 1.5 is amazing. Targeted drops based on the classes playing plus the fact the gear is better than PC because there no AH is a win. There are also a lot of new items in the game and legendaries are actually legendary and useful. The console game is exactly the direction the developers talked about take the PC game on there video yesterday. I am very excited for loot 2.0.
> 
> About the news yesterday. I would like to see the GAH remain, but have Blizzard do a hard reset. This would still allow people to sell items with out resorting to spamming trade chat or using 3rd party sites.
> 
> However with Blizzards direction with current endgame craftable items being account bound and the mystic in ROS making items your reroll account bound, they might see that there really isn't a need for an AH in the long term.
> 
> This would mean Blizz would also have to reduce combine costs to be in line with the console since your only income (in the game) would come from selling your gear to merchants or picking up gold.


As I said 1.5 is really mostly just higher numbers, which is nothing special. I am excited for loot 2.0 as it will be much better than 1.5 that's what I'm saying. 1.5 is basically a uncompleted 2.0. We want more creative than 1.5. Yes they are better than 1.0 but 1.5 misses the point Blizzard has been talking about with legendaries providing more unique builds. If you look at the preview items in RoS you'll see what loot 2.0 items SHOULD look like, far more thought out than 1.5.


----------



## Costfree

Finally they're removing the AH!


----------



## Nethermir

Blizzard will probably just rename AH into something else and say "we took away AH, but here's a BRAND NEW AH!" lol. I don't think D3 would be able to regain my attention back but I will play once the crusader comes out, finish the story and stop again.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Kripp played PoE even though it wasn't popular. At no point would I consider PoE popular, so he cant be in it for the money entirely. Look at his obviously honest opinions of hardware that he basically bashes companies products that could be sponsoring him. He has provided plenty of evidence in honesty that he plays games HE wants to play, and he is not afraid to turn down money. Most streamers are no where near that honest and will promote whomever pays them. He bashed DIII like crazy, and if you look at his old videos Blizzard basically fixed almost all of his major complaints, so that's why he would return.
> 
> Also you keep forgetting that you can still make money off Diablo III, and perhaps it could be even more, just not as easily ( like 1-2 extra steps ). Also you keep jumping to the conclusion that Blizzard won't offer some sort of trading alternative. They are looking into alternatives ( blue posts ). I personally still plan on making money, and I expect to make more money without the AH since not everyone will be willing to sell the good parts else where. I remember making plenty of money on DII without an AH.


We have differing opinions on Kripp. I respect that. I should hope you know though without a loyal following Kripp is NOTHING. Sponsors aren't whats making him money. The hundred thousand fan boys are. If they stopped watching him, sponsors wouldn't want him. That is why he is "honest." Because he CAN be. Companies don't even care. They care about how many people he can get out to. Sure product "A" might suck in Kripps mind, but he suggests product "B" and no one's the wiser.

Anyway, Kripp isn't the be all end all of RPGs. You are terribly wrong about PoEs popularity though. It was extremely popular internationally, and the weeks leading up to the open beta there were thousands upon thousdans of players waiting to get in. No, he was not playing it when it was not popular (before open beta release). Yes, he did play after. I know he had access to closed beta because his thing shows him as a gold or diamond supporter... but he could justify playing (i would imagine) BECAUSE it was so popular.

As I said, he plays games soley to get followers. Period. Whether its a little 12 year old kid who thinks hes the greatest hearthstone player in the world, or someone like us who thinks hes the bees knees because he was given a crap ton of gear by fan boys and killed HC inferno diablo first. His aim is fame. Period.

Honestly, a lot of you guys here on OCN are "better" gamers than Kripp. He just so happens to be in a posistion to capitalize on it.

Anyway, enough on Kripp.

*Loot 2.0 needs to be drastically different than console loot or the game will fail.* The rationale behind how they did it I suppose is with an AH you can instantly jump on and P2W, buying whatever gear you wanted/needed. Which, for the fact that to make builds work, you needed not attributes or stats, but gear affixes, I agreed with the AH in this regard.

The new loot system will make this aspect better, but the only people who are going to benefit are the joe smoes who play maybe an hour a week. The rest of us will have uber gear in a matter of a couple days. Then, the same thing will happen as it does now. The uber gear won't be worth much because everyone who plays the game a lot will have uber gear there by causing demand to tank unless you happen to be lucky and catch one of the supra-casual players in a trade for something that the uber players already have.

*Of course they are going to implement some type of trade system.* My point is that whatever they do, it will be FAR less convienient than the AH. And we will be spending more time waiting to trade and bartering than we EVER have browsing the AH or listing items...

I dunno though. Depending on how they impliment clans, the game has the potential to blow my mind still. If they had clan hang outs as in clan channels and shared storage via some sort of AH-type interface... then that would be sweet. Also clan challenges like leagues etc for speed leveling or what not and PvP. I am not going to get my hopes up... but if they considered something like that for the future, and implemented leagues and ladders like PoE with similar reward systems... Then D3 would be redeemed in my mind.

*another note on class-tailored drops.*
WHY DOES EVERYONE LIKE THIS?! I agree with class specific items rolling class specific stats only, but when I'm hacking and slashing through a dungeon underneath a cathedral killing the spawns of satan making my way to the depths of hell... is it god who is giving me the blessing of opening a random chest or looting a dead farmers corpse to find the exact Barbarian (or any class who come from lands far away from where the game takes place) item I need to progress? NO! this is Diablo! I don't want to be held by the hand as I descend into the depths of hell (or ascend to the high heavens to fight evil)! I don't want to find exactly what I need! *It should all be random! Just... BETTER!* This isn't realistic...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Blizzard will probably just rename AH into something else and say "we took away AH, but here's a BRAND NEW AH!" lol. I don't think D3 would be able to regain my attention back but I will play once the crusader comes out, finish the story and stop again.


Yes! Here is the new trading system:



How it works is you post the item you have to trade with a gold amount or "looking for
", then you que up for it like a boss fight. You will be able to do this from inside a game via something like the tome of identify or book of secrets so you can still play your game and go about your business. When someone accepts the terms or wants to trade, a box pops like an invite to a party request and you have "X" amount of time to accept.


----------



## Fr0sty

taken from diablofans mainpage blue tracker.
Quote:


> The Paragon 2.0 system is still under development, but there are currently four different categories for players to allocate their Paragon points into: Core Stats, Offensive, Defensive, and Adventure.
> 
> Three out of the four categories (Offensive, Defensive, and Adventure) can be maxed out if you put a total of 200 points into each of those categories. Any excess Paragon levels earned after these categories have been maxed out will still grant a Paragon point, but you will only be able to spend these excess points in the Core Stat category. The Core Stat category will allow you to choose between added Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, and Vitality.


so cooldown reduction might just be that easy to reach cap.

on another note,i just theorycrafted a fast and easy way to farm xp with a wizzard. just go archon in crypt of the ancient. since archon now boost damage per ennemy killed for the whole duration.it implies crazy dps gains if you can kill a few white mobs before taking on the elite. cooldown reduction will help keep up archon form for the duration of the maps to keep the pseudo 100% uptime that people would want
Quote:


> DiabloWiki.com - ArchonArchon Cost: 25 Arcane Power / Cooldown: 120 seconds / Transform into a being of pure arcane energy for 15 seconds. While in Archon form, your normal abilities are replaced by powerful Archon abilities, and your Armor and resistances are increased by 40%. Every/ Each enemy killed while in Archon form adds 1 second toincreases your damage by 3% for the remaining duration of Archon.


paired with arcane dynamo,glass cannon and the new passive called elemental exposure

Quote:


> DiabloWiki.com - Elemental Exposure
> 
> stat : Damaging enemies with Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning will cause them to take 5% more damage from all sources for 5 seconds. Each different damage type applies a stack, stacking up to 4 times. / Elemental damage from weapons contributes to Elemental Exposure.
> desc : TEMP Some quote from a Wizard.


since triumvirates today allready applie 3 different elemental dmg source. you'd get 3 stacks of that allready. making them take 15% more allready.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/triumvirate fire,arcane,lightning . all you'd need is an soj that exist before loot 2.0 arrives. since elemental dmg boost will be reworked to affects skills of said elemental type and not your overall black dmg.

making legacy items like these way more worth it over some newer options.

if any wizzard is interested in being able to farm high mp's without crazy gears. this is it.


----------



## lckylocal

Frosty you missed the part where archon no longer adds 1 second to the duration per kill. Yea you can still go in and out of archon with crit mass but there are far more efficient builds then doing that. The archon way of leveling everyone knows today is officially dead.


----------



## -SE7EN-

maybe they will add something like synergies. like having underpowered rune a on your bar will make underpowered skill rune b do more damage, or an extra effect.


----------



## DoomDash

I miss d2 orb.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Frosty you missed the part where archon no longer adds 1 second to the duration per kill. Yea you can still go in and out of archon with crit mass but there are far more efficient builds then doing that. The archon way of leveling everyone knows today is officially dead.


i didnt miss cooldown reduction. its available for all classes through paragon 2.0. wich would make ww barb,archon wiz,cm wiz prettty OP. and other classes pretty good too.


----------



## kremtok

So I need to do some serious crafting. I plan to replace my gloves and bracers.

Does MP level affect crafting?

Does MF affect crafting?

Does player count affect crafting?

Do NV stacks affect crafting?

Is there anything else I need to know in order to maximize my chances of improving my gear?


----------



## DoomDash

No. Just luck.


----------



## lckylocal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i didnt miss cooldown reduction. its available for all classes through paragon 2.0. wich would make ww barb,archon wiz,cm wiz prettty OP. and other classes pretty good too.


10% max stat cooldown reduction isn't going to make that big a deal on skills like archon and wrath (assuming the values stay the same from gamescom). The diamond in the helm could help a bit to but then you are sacrificing a ruby for more exp.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So I need to do some serious crafting. I plan to replace my gloves and bracers.
> 
> Does MP level affect crafting?
> Does MF affect crafting?
> Does player count affect crafting?
> Do NV stacks affect crafting?
> Is there anything else I need to know in order to maximize my chances of improving my gear?


Yes, having 4 players DOES improve your crafting. It even says this in the game loading screen (from the fraction of a second you can see it depending on how good your rig is). Other than that, no confirmation on the other stuff... But i'd be willing to bet that 5 NV stacks may improve chances.

*EDIT:* I'm at work now so all the sites are blocked... can't find an updated list of load screen tips. After 1.0.8 though there is one that implies crafting is improved if you are in a party


----------



## DoomDash

If you could find any evidence that crafting in parties is better please link it.


----------



## kremtok

Looks like a contentious topic. I would be greatly appreciative if anyone can provide a definitive answer; apparently my Google-fu is weak.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> 10% max stat cooldown reduction isn't going to make that big a deal on skills like archon and wrath (assuming the values stay the same from gamescom). The diamond in the helm could help a bit to but then you are sacrificing a ruby for more exp.


i hope they do something about that. otherwise just having 50% crit dmg and 10 10 10 ias cc and cooldown reduction will be pointless. especially since blizz will force how people place their paragon points.

totally lame on blizzards part.

being forced to place paragon point on main stat. than attack. then 3rd category then 4th. then 1st 2nd and so on until all the other 3 sections are capped and then you will be able to assign points how you want. so at para 800 you'll be free. what an end game


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so at para 800 you'll be *free*. what an end game


not really. they HAVE to go into main stats.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If you could find any evidence that crafting in parties is better please link it.


Been trying to hunt it down. Unfortunately, as I said earlier, most of the sites that would have evidence are blocked and the change was not implemented in any of the older non-crafting patches and what not, so the only screen shots or lists I could find were out dated.

Also, as I said, it doesnt blatantly state it but it is heavily implied if that makes sense. I can't remember the verbage. I saw it when I was leveling HC toons just doing act 3 tremors (before they nerfed it this last patch).

I'll keep working on finding it though when I have time outside of work. Which is not much...


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Been trying to hunt it down. Unfortunately, as I said earlier, most of the sites that would have evidence are blocked and the change was not implemented in any of the older non-crafting patches and what not, so the only screen shots or lists I could find were out dated.
> 
> Also, as I said, it doesnt blatantly state it but it is heavily implied if that makes sense. I can't remember the verbage. I saw it when I was leveling HC toons just doing act 3 tremors (before they nerfed it this last patch).
> 
> I'll keep working on finding it though when I have time outside of work. Which is not much...


I remember reading a blue post about it. Can't find the post though. They say that crafting in a full multiplayer game is supposed to help more than doing it in a solo game.


----------



## DoomDash

That's kind of dumb imo.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm saving all my mats till 70, though if new mats come out then...







also gems were ridiculously skyrocketing last I checked (maybe Friday?) need something new to invest in since I can't bring myself to pay 10K per flawless square emerald when a week or two ago they were half that cost.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I have over 400 essence, 4000 brimstones, crafting plans, ect ect.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That's kind of dumb imo.


I agree. I honestly think they took it out. Either that, or they got rid of the loading screen so that people wouldn't know for sure. I swear it was there though. It may have changed now. I was trying for about 30 min straight closing and opening games to try to get a screen shot and no luck. But I promise it used to exist lol.

*Well here is what my AH looks like atm.*


I stripped my DH and trying to sell my monks dagger. Still have all 4 other classes geared. Figured I should dump gear while I can and just focus on a couple classes...


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm guessing you or someone you read saw "multi crafting" and thought it meant multiplayer, instead of multiple item.


----------



## Cryosis00

I am too lazy to sell all my gear, especially with only 10 slots to sell at one time. So time consuming.

I thankfully have enough gold for any changes that may occur with loot 2.0 or RoS.


----------



## DoomDash

I was looking through my youtube channel and it's hard to believe this was decent gear July of last year:




This is pre-paragon, pre-lengend buffs IIRC.

Also I've been doing that wrath build since at least July of last year as well. I'm ready for Crusader







.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm guessing you or someone you read saw "multi crafting" and thought it meant multiplayer, instead of multiple item.


nope. it was not that loading screen that said "crafting multiple items may yeild better results"

I am not making this up, and i swear to the big man that it used to be a load screen tip. They must have changed it because people weren't happy or something... as with everything else... or to keep the theorycrafting going.

It was awhile back just after they released the account bound crafts. I was leveling a HC wizard in hell difficulty doing act 3 tremors in the stone over and over. I distinctly remember it, I just can't find any evidence of it to save my life now. I saw it multiple times as well. It wasn't just a fluke.

It said something to the effect of "if you craft in a multiplayer game, you may notice better results"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I am too lazy to sell all my gear, especially with only 10 slots to sell at one time. So time consuming.
> 
> I thankfully have enough gold for any changes that may occur with loot 2.0 or RoS.


Yeah I feel you. I figured I might as well try selling my awesome gear and make a last quick 100-200$ (selling gold and items on RMAH) before they kank it. Just keep 2 toons fully geared for when loot 2.0 hits. Any money made after I get rid of my epic roll gear will be hard earned lol. lucky to get 2-3$ items selling here and there. I haven't been having any luck lately finding decent legends.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm saving all my mats till 70, though if new mats come out then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also gems were ridiculously skyrocketing last I checked (maybe Friday?) need something new to invest in since I can't bring myself to pay 10K per flawless square emerald when a week or two ago they were half that cost.


i doubt blizzard is going to make lvl 60 crafting gear relevant at 70

gold shot up in price ~40 cents

hoarders gonna hoard


----------



## yahu

I wish I could hoard...I always find something to spend my gold on.


----------



## Sainesk

anyone have some silly but entertaining builds they use? I decided to get my monk close to max attack speed (for a monk) just for the fun of it... over 4 attacks per second with the FD







(I know Barbs can hit 5+). Wonder if anyone's gone for max thorns or insane globe+potion heal and such just for the fun of it...



also, how much have you guys "wasted" on crafting? I was in a gambling mood yesterday and felt pretty lame that the best item I rolled for 10m spent was this:


----------



## .theMetal

I ended up picking up the console version for my ps3. My wife was a huge fan of the Boulders Gate Dark Alliance games so we tried the D3 demo, and she fell in love.

I'm actually pretty impressed. The controller works very nicely, I would be interested in them putting controller support on the pc to be honest.

Also local coop. Freaking awesome.


----------



## neXen

Close to 175 mil wased on crafting since i started playing again week or so ago....

i ended up just buying the gear off AH since it was cheaper lol


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Close to 175 mil wased on crafting since i started playing again week or so ago....
> i ended up just buying the gear off AH since it was cheaper lol


While it may have been cheaper, crafted items can roll higher stats than rares can, the only time you 'win' over crafted is legendary affixes that cannot roll on rares (like IAS on TR chest or Lacuni Prowlers) or set bonuses.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't feel like I've wasted any money crafting. Def got my monies worth out of it. Have had no luck getting trifecta gloves that are good but w/e mine still are aight.


----------



## chris164935

I wish they would have made weapons available for crafting with specific attributes like they did with armors.


----------



## Sainesk

how come sledge fist is worth so much in HC? (5m+ cheapest I see at the moment) is it the 30%+ stun chance? (2m even on softcore, sweet)

found it on my Barb and was like great, another useless leg that I can't even equip...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> how come sledge fist is worth so much in HC? (5m+ cheapest I see at the moment) is it the 30%+ stun chance? (2m even on softcore, sweet)
> 
> found it on my Barb and was like great, another useless leg that I can't even equip...


HC prices are / can be completely different than SC. Just look at tomes, blackthornes, archon armor of vit ect ect.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> how come sledge fist is worth so much in HC? (5m+ cheapest I see at the moment) is it the 30%+ stun chance? (2m even on softcore, sweet)
> 
> found it on my Barb and was like great, another useless leg that I can't even equip...


YES. stun lock monk. makes ubers easy and a lot of elites.


----------



## Fr0sty

it seems that blizzard is implementing a hard cap on crit chance ias and crit dmg. Oo. taken from the newly datamined reaper of soul ptr thingy.

cap on crit dmg is at 250% from items.

i guess we can thank all the cry babies on the forums for this one.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it seems that blizzard is implementing a hard cap on crit chance ias and crit dmg. Oo. taken from the newly datamined reaper of soul ptr thingy.
> 
> cap on crit dmg is at 250% from items.
> 
> i guess we can thank all the cry babies on the forums for this one.


Rubies going to skyrocket in price and Emeralds going to eventually fall then considering that weapon damage will be the way to go once you hit the cap, whereas now only in a few cases is it worth picking a ruby over an emerald...

Hopefully loot 2.0 will let us compete with console version damage though - the current average damage of a console player compared to PC is ridiculous.

Edit: I hope my prediction comes true because thanks to AH errors I just ended up with 10K+ Rubies instead of the 1K I wanted... good thing I reached my 50 AH purchases cap :/


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it seems that blizzard is implementing a hard cap on crit chance ias and crit dmg. Oo. taken from the newly datamined reaper of soul ptr thingy.
> 
> cap on crit dmg is at 250% from items.
> 
> i guess we can thank all the cry babies on the forums for this one.


That's no good. I'm already at the 75% CC cap on my Demon Hunter, and critical hits are key to her survivability. Why would they restrict CC any further? It simply doesn't make sense!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> That's no good. I'm already at the 75% CC cap on my Demon Hunter, and critical hits are key to her survivability. Why would they restrict CC any further? It simply doesn't make sense!


i know its not good. and that is why i posted it on ocn as soon as i found out about it

but i also believe that they will diminish the incoming damage we take. since the nerf to lifesteal. it only makes sense to nerf our damage a bit and nerf the incoming damage on top of that. wich would result in a more tactical gameplay.instead of the typical faceroll mentality


----------



## DoomDash

You make up for it in paragon level so its not really a big deal. Could have guessed that before.

I got my barb a new weapon, 40k dmg increase. Now doing 480K in wrath, 580k with brawler. Neat.


----------



## neXen

could anyone tell me what the top Monk builds are currently?

Getting closer to paragon cap on my barb and am looking for a new class to play for a bit


----------



## yahu

Dayum, Doom. do you have a screenshot of your new weapon stats (I don't usually like going to battle.net at work).


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## yahu

I really need to build me a barb...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I really need to build me a barb...


The days of them being at the top of the food chain are coming to an end.


----------



## yahu

I suppose that's true (based on what I've read you guys posting). I probably shouldn't spend much gold on building anything that won't be applicable soon.


----------



## BeerPowered

Almost forgot I had this. Things you find when cleaning the closet.


----------



## francesthemutes

Nice! Still sealed. Mine is in my closet too but it's opened.


----------



## BeerPowered

I pre-ordered it on Amazon, but on release day the BX had like 30 copies so I bought one. Ended up with two copies. I have a factory Sealed 2009 Limited Run of Space Hulk sealed in the original packaging as well.


----------



## Sainesk

can anyone give me advice on Skorn/HOTA Barb builds? what to go for skills and gear wise? I'm guessing attack speed isn't as important as for WW. Is Birthright worth using? i'm sitting at 53.5 CC 410 CD with skills, should I work towards 1:10? not looking forward to the caps - gonna be hard not to go over them unless few of the new items have them









I've been whirlwinding for so long I'd forgotten how fun it is to stand in one place and constantly crit nearly 1m damage and thanks to LS insta full heal







and less rubber-banding yay...


----------



## DoomDash

Why not do HOTA + WW? That's what I like to do, just use HOTA instead of bash, and you can use HOTA on high priority single targets like trees / savage beasts / yellow elites.

I think unless you have MEGA bonus to attack speeds skorns aren't as good as 2 1 handers. They are good for rending though.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why not do HOTA + WW? That's what I like to do, just use HOTA instead of bash, and you can use HOTA on high priority single targets like trees / savage beasts / yellow elites.
> 
> I think unless you have MEGA bonus to attack speeds skorns aren't as good as 2 1 handers. They are good for rending though.


I have such a hard time picking 2 1-handers. I have a bul-kathos set but my blood is terrible (no socket, but Dex + Int lol), need to upgrade that...

What attack speed do you have on your Barb by the way?


----------



## DoomDash

I'm at 2.21 and 2.48 in wrath. I'm .02 away from the last sprint nado ticks break off point. I don't have any IAS on my rings so I plan on fixing that once my stuff sells.


----------



## DoomDash

Dat super buffed damage


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> can anyone give me advice on Skorn/HOTA Barb builds? what to go for skills and gear wise? I'm guessing attack speed isn't as important as for WW. Is Birthright worth using? i'm sitting at 53.5 CC 410 CD with skills, should I work towards 1:10? not looking forward to the caps - gonna be hard not to go over them unless few of the new items have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been whirlwinding for so long I'd forgotten how fun it is to stand in one place and constantly crit nearly 1m damage and thanks to LS insta full heal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and less rubber-banding yay...


Birthright is a glorious piece of crap. I ran it for a few days and it didnt noticeably increase my leg droprate at all.

It has a .66 proc coefficient while smash has a .8.

Smash will do more damage and keep your fury topped off for the +20% crit to HotA.

If anyone is looking to do some uber runs, i would be more than happy to carry. Looking to pickup a new hellfire ring for my monk


----------



## Xyrate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Birthright is a glorious piece of crap. I ran it for a few days and it didnt noticeably increase my leg droprate at all.
> 
> It has a .66 proc coefficient while smash has a .8.
> 
> Smash will do more damage and keep your fury topped off for the +20% crit to HotA.
> 
> If anyone is looking to do some uber runs, i would be more than happy to carry. Looking to pickup a new hellfire ring for my monk


I am definitely interested, I have about 25 machines ready to go but not strong enough to do MP10. I will be on tonight if you want to do a run, pm me and I will send my username.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrate*
> 
> I am definitely interested, I have about 25 machines ready to go but not strong enough to do MP10. I will be on tonight if you want to do a run, pm me and I will send my username.


Cool

PMd


----------



## -SE7EN-

add me too. I don't know when I will be on, I play sporadically these days, but I do have a lot of keys and machines just kinda sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## DoomDash

Beat my DPS score:


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Beat my DPS score:


http://d3up.com/b/1106094

266k unbuffed, fail. EWWW and only 400 EHP.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> http://d3up.com/b/1106094
> 
> 266k unbuffed, fail. EWWW and only 400 EHP.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> http://d3up.com/b/1106094
> 
> 266k unbuffed, fail. EWWW and only 400 EHP.


Yeah as I said it was completely buffed ( was just beating my previous buffed score ).

Also, 400 EHP is kinda meaningless to me as I do MP10 no problem, and that's high DPS without an echo or skorn







. Normally doing 600K dps since I'm buffed all of the time.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

error


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah as I said it was completely buffed ( was just beating my previous buffed score ).
> 
> Also, 400 EHP is kinda meaningless to me as I do MP10 no problem, and that's high DPS without an echo or skorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Normally doing 600K dps since I'm buffed all of the time.


lol - no doubt. If you can do MP10, even though I'm sure you could be better here or there toon wise...who really gives a fugg.


----------



## Sainesk

Looks like panic is finally starting for the trifecta caps or I just got lucky - bought a bunch of flawless square emeralds for half the buyout price (after refund) guess i'll abuse crit hit damage while I can then move them all onto my Monk/DH armor once the caps hit.


----------



## Hyolyn

If anyone do fast paragon run's on Asia or Europe, please add me.

Getting so bored doing it alone ~~

PS. What happend, i was inactive for over a year and Diablo III is nowhere near challenging as it used to be?
Was monsters nerfed badly or? Please detail me a little.

All classes 60, but main is Wizard 60(20) 170K DPS


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> If anyone do fast paragon run's on Asia or Europe, please add me.
> 
> Getting so bored doing it alone ~~
> 
> PS. What happend, i was inactive for over a year and Diablo III is nowhere near challenging as it used to be?
> Was monsters nerfed badly or? Please detail me a little.
> 
> All classes 60, but main is Wizard 60(20) 170K DPS


You have to account for the stat inflation on gear.

Diablo 3 Inferno Pre Nerf was ******* tough.

Even with the best gear at the time, it was a pain in the ass to get kill specific elites.

That was around when i began to lose interest in the game.

Now items can roll ridiculous stats + Paragon stats + Buffed legendaries = Easy mode


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> You have to account for the stat inflation on gear.
> 
> Diablo 3 Inferno Pre Nerf was ******* tough.
> 
> Even with the best gear at the time, it was a pain in the ass to get kill specific elites.
> 
> That was around when i began to lose interest in the game.
> 
> Now items can roll ridiculous stats + Paragon stats + Buffed legendaries = Easy mode


It was funnier back then, i play now mostly to keep ready for whatever the expansion brings if it's not good then i'll just find something else.
Gosh it was so much calculations and skill required back then, now it's more or less hold shift + left mouse to win. (No offending intended)

What's up with the money too? When i quite i had to be one of the richest people now i'm like.. a joke and that's still with 200+ Mil
The AH is a failure, see one item for 100KK then back 5 pages to find an almost identical one for 8KK


----------



## DoomDash

Do you know about Monster Power level?


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Do you know about Monster Power level?


I currently do the ACT 4 Paragon run path (Destroy hellrift thingy) i managed to reach 8-20 within like 5 hours give or take
But i can only manage Level 4-5 before they hurt to much, those subjocators..


----------



## DoomDash

Act 4 Paragon run ? I don't even know what that is, everyone is doing A1 these days. AII for some barbs.


----------



## Hyolyn

With timed strikes you can easily reach 200 massacre inside the rifts which is around 25-31K exp if i remember correctly.
I suppose this can be a little easier for wizards


----------



## DoomDash

I highly doubt that is an effective area or run. If you want the ultimate barb run I highly suggest this, as you can get a decent geared barb to p100 in 60 hours total~.




Also I've gotten 700+ massacres in Act 1, 500+ is pretty common for me. I get 400-500 in AII on that very run as well. I'm now almost done with my 3rd P100 barb and I have a 30 paragon hc barb as well.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I highly doubt that is an effective area or run. If you want the ultimate barb run I highly suggest this, as you can get a decent geared barb to p100 in 60 hours total~.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've gotten 700+ massacres in Act 1, 500+ is pretty common for me. I get 400-500 in AII on that very run as well. I'm now almost done with my 3rd P100 barb and I have a 30 paragon hc barb as well.


Well i've only been playing again for like a couple of days so i have no clue on what's effective or not, also i'm not really that into barbarians anymore it's just no fun to me.
I'd be happy to find a good one for wizards, i guess barbarians have that bleed/tornado thing which makes it easier to keep the massacre running


----------



## Magariz

My Battle.net account has now been hacked 4 times in two months. The first two times I had email traffic regarding the changes, not for the most recent two times. All my passwords have been changed, for EVERYTHING, no duplicate passwords either. I am even on a new computer that has the following installed : SC2, D3, LoL, Steam, MSI Afterburner, Malwarebytes, Real Temp, CPU-Z, CCleaner, GTA 4, Prime95. That's it. Multiple scans show nothing. I have used an authenticator, until my account got hacked even with that months ago and another one was put onto it. This is a joke. Don't know what was taken of my D3 or WoW toons, but last time my WoW account was hacked they left my 40k gold but sold everything for a total of 4k lol.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> My Battle.net account has now been hacked 4 times in two months. The first two times I had email traffic regarding the changes, not for the most recent two times. All my passwords have been changed, for EVERYTHING, no duplicate passwords either. I am even on a new computer that has the following installed : SC2, D3, LoL, Steam, MSI Afterburner, Malwarebytes, Real Temp, CPU-Z, CCleaner, GTA 4, Prime95. That's it. Multiple scans show nothing. I have used an authenticator, until my account got hacked even with that months ago and another one was put onto it. This is a joke. Don't know what was taken of my D3 or WoW toons, but last time my WoW account was hacked they left my 40k gold but sold everything for a total of 4k lol.


I've never been hacked, like really never.
I can't tell you what's wrong but if you make a new account i would advice you to following;

1. Separate passwords from email to game/battle.net
2. Use a strong password generator
3. Don't play or at-least login on public networks / wifi
4. Never ever, click a suspisous link or login without verifying the website or origin
Hackers has no trouble faking a login page for blizzard or their mail

I could go on forever but it think that's enough for your case
I don't even use an authenticator, that being said i hope you can get things back or find the advice's useful even if they are quite common logic.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> I've never been hacked, like really never.
> I can't tell you what's wrong but if you make a new account i would advice you to following;
> 
> 1. Separate passwords from email to game/battle.net
> 2. Use a strong password generator
> 3. Don't play or at-least login on public networks / wifi
> 4. Never ever, click a suspisous link or login without verifying the website or origin
> Hackers has no trouble faking a login page for blizzard or their mail
> 
> I could go on forever but it think that's enough for your case
> I don't even use an authenticator, that being said i hope you can get things back or find the advice's useful even if they are quite common logic.


That's the problem, I use those practices. I just logged into my account last week and over the weekend. I only log in at home. Never use hyperlinks in emails, always use the companies websites. Seperate passwords for each email account, 4 of them, and for my games. Battle.net password is different from LoL is different from MTGO.


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magariz*
> 
> That's the problem, I use those practices. I just logged into my account last week and over the weekend. I only log in at home. Never use hyperlinks in emails, always use the companies websites. Seperate passwords for each email account, 4 of them, and for my games. Battle.net password is different from LoL is different from MTGO.


Unless the hackers can actually decrypt your handshakes between blizzard and whatever, the only possible reason for you to get hacked is either shoulder surfing or a key logger on software level.
I doubt hackers posse sing knowledge on hardware level of key-logging or direct decryption techniques would honestly bother with someones battlenet account, unless you really messed with the wrong person lol!

There's actually a silent spyware on phones that can detect your keystrokes based on nearby keyboard vibrations.

There's deeper levels of hacking by far but that's way to farfetched to mention in this case, i only know this because i do computer security for a living.


----------



## Magariz

Then how do you explain removing an authenticator from an account and adding a new one? Lol


----------



## Hyolyn

Because they pose a security risk of their own, hence why i don't use one.
Specially ones used from a cellphone, however that's becuase the codes generated by the device are cryptographically made but not secure, now when hardware available and depending on hackers knowledge you could or have been able to leak passwords.

They are not 100% secure, like any other software it can be cheated, and if you do your friend Google a little asking you will find more info on this, not to long ago also blizzard was hacked on their own.

When you are hacked it's not really a matter on who or how, it's about how fast you can counteract them, blizzard can easily see where the hack came from, and even if it was spoofed or proxied they will see it's different from your current or last used so there's no difficulty to restore your items.

I would advice you to use Battlenet Sms thingy, if you already don't.

There's not only coding or manipulation of the softwares or related, find enough information about someone and have good social engineering talents and you could probably talk the support into the most things such as changing it for you because you have "lost" your old.

Once they have gained access to your mail or game account the auth is no biggie.

Crude example for other possibilities, remember that awesome addon you downloaded for wow?
Yes, it could also be a highway of possibilities to intercept / log or alter account information undisturbed.

Look at it this way, you have you shiny new addon installed and you are in the middle of a raid, suddenly you are disconnected, who cares you might yell and furiously tap your information back in the password field, but little did you know that once the right trigger or event has been made by that malicious addon it this time logged your keypresses.

Now i'm not saying this is the case at all but it's easily done, sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Magariz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Because they pose a security risk of their own, hence why i don't use one.
> Specially ones used from a cellphone, however that's becuase the codes generated by the device are cryptographically made but not secure, now when hardware available and depending on hackers knowledge you could or have been able to leak passwords.
> 
> They are not 100% secure, like any other software it can be cheated, and if you do your friend Google a little asking you will find more info on this, not to long ago also blizzard was hacked on their own.
> 
> When you are hacked it's not really a matter on who or how, it's about how fast you can counteract them, blizzard can easily see where the hack came from, and even if it was spoofed or proxied they will see it's different from your current or last used so there's no difficulty to restore your items.
> 
> I would advice you to use Battlenet Sms thingy, if you already don't.
> 
> There's not only coding or manipulation of the softwares or related, find enough information about someone and have good social engineering talents and you could probably talk the support into the most things such as changing it for you because you have "lost" your old.
> 
> Once they have gained access to your mail or game account the auth is no biggie.
> 
> Crude example for other possibilities, remember that awesome addon you downloaded for wow?
> Yes, it could also be a highway of possibilities to intercept / log or alter account information undisturbed.
> 
> Look at it this way, you have you shiny new addon installed and you are in the middle of a raid, suddenly you are disconnected, who cares you might yell and furiously tap your information back in the password field, but little did you know that once the right trigger or event has been made by that malicious addon it this time logged your keypresses.
> 
> Now i'm not saying this is the case at all but it's easily done, sorry for the wall of text.


Don't appologize lol. Network security isn't my knowledge base so I appreciate it. Would love to know more about it though. Sadly the Battle.net sms isn't possible for me because I am in the UK (account is based in the states) and they require a US number that isn't through another service (heywire, whatsapp, skype, etc.)


----------



## -SE7EN-

you could be looking at someone on your personal network, knowing all the traffic between you and your router. It isn't impossible on WPA, and if you're using WEP, it'd only take a few minutes, from there they can see everything you see and type.
I know it's not the best recommendation to spend more money on Blizzard for security that MIGHT be at there end, but a physical authenticator should make your account secure even if they knew your password and code (unless they were on your computer, or physically stole the usb chain lol)


----------



## Hyolyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you could be looking at someone on your personal network, knowing all the traffic between you and your router. It isn't impossible on WPA, and if you're using WEP, it'd only take a few minutes, from there they can see everything you see and type.
> I know it's not the best recommendation to spend more money on Blizzard for security that MIGHT be at there end, but a physical authenticator should make your account secure even if they knew your password and code (unless they were on your computer, or physically stole the usb chain lol)


I'm not discouraging the authenticators at all, but i see it as a double edged sword - it can both save you or as in many cases be turned against you.
I prefer to handle my own safety for obvious reasons however. ^^;


----------



## Rickles

I remember when D3 was having issues with public games making accounts hackable, something along the lines of they could get to your last character you were logged in as.

That is when I made a level 1 wizard named "Notmygold" or something along those lines...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Well i've only been playing again for like a couple of days so i have no clue on what's effective or not, also i'm not really that into barbarians anymore it's just no fun to me.
> I'd be happy to find a good one for wizards, i guess barbarians have that bleed/tornado thing which makes it easier to keep the massacre running


Act 1 Festering woods, into fields, into hollows is the most popular run for most classes.


----------



## Hyolyn

Yes i'm not sure if it's still possible, blizzard would obviously deny it all togheter.
However it's was fairly flawed at that time allowing hackers to spoof the last connected character aka session spoofing, hence my previous post about decrypting real time packets and so on.
Once you had the victims id there's no authenticator saving you and your items and whatever would most likely be mugged.

I'm not sure how exactly it's done but i can only hope it's actually fixed.
Quote:


> Act 1 Festering woods, into fields, into hollows is the most popular run for most classes.


Thanks


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyolyn*
> 
> Yes i'm not sure if it's still possible, blizzard would obviously deny it all togheter.
> However it's was fairly flawed at that time allowing hackers to spoof the last connected character aka session spoofing, hence my previous post about decrypting real time packets and so on.
> Once you had the victims id there's no authenticator saving you and your items and whatever would most likely be mugged.
> 
> I'm not sure how exactly it's done but i can only hope it's actually fixed.
> Thanks


From what I remember, that was never actually true. The hackers had just gotten a set of username/passwords hacked from a fan site, and tried the same combos on battlenet to get access to accounts. If you use the same email and password on other websites, you're vulnerable to them being hacked.

The Diablo community has been pretty notorious for conspiracy theories.

Anyways if you're account specifically keeps getting hacked, you have a local security breach. Try changing email passwords and such, since if that's what they have access to then they can keep resetting your bnet password the same as you can.


----------



## neXen

Are paragon levels not applicable to the Ladder?


----------



## kremtok

Ladder? There is no ladder...


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Ladder? There is no ladder...


top lel


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> top lel


That post is only 50% words...


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Ladder? There is no ladder...


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9948295103?page=1#7


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Are paragon levels not applicable to the Ladder?


Nope. If you are going to play ladder, as most will be, it is pointless to paragon at the moment.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Nope. If you are going to play ladder, as most will be, it is pointless to paragon at the moment.


Most? Right now according to polls it looks like half. Not only that dont ladder characters become softcore at the end of the season? Still potential for PLEVELING.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Most? Right now according to polls it looks like half. Not only that dont ladder characters become softcore at the end of the season? Still potential for PLEVELING.


still, with the silly limits... take me for example, 5 sixties, one of each class (and 5 of opposite gender who are irrelevant and could be disposed of); that leaves 5 slots open. ladder, then delete them because you need room for the next season's character(s)? Unless they have some sort of awesome ladder-only BoA items, I prolly won't mess with it. Hopefully, they won't be bind-on-character and I can just run through and get the goods on one toon and distribute them where needed if so.
Wonder if at the end of season, when your character becomes NL, does the xp from those toons get added to the NL paragon pool?


----------



## DoomDash

I'm sure we will hear those questions answered near Blizzcon. I hope they do have ladder unique weapons.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Nope. If you are going to play ladder, as most will be, it is pointless to paragon at the moment.


Damn, i thought paragon points were applicable to the ladder.

Do you have a source by any chance?

I definitely will be playing ladder, not sure why you would not be playing ladder....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> still, with the silly limits... take me for example, 5 sixties, one of each class (and 5 of opposite gender who are irrelevant and could be disposed of); that leaves 5 slots open. ladder, then delete them because you need room for the next season's character(s)? *Unless they have some sort of awesome ladder-only BoA items,* I prolly won't mess with it. Hopefully, they won't be bind-on-character and I can just run through and get the goods on one toon and distribute them where needed if so.
> Wonder if at the end of season, when your character becomes NL, does the xp from those toons get added to the NL paragon pool?


Pretty sure that is one of the major draws of the ladder.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Pretty sure that is one of the major draws of the ladder.


In d2; yes, yes it was. but how many features from d2 aren't present in d3? I can see ladder going the way pvp went. just-enough to bear the title


----------



## Hyolyn

PvP in Diablo2 was fun times, those hammerdins and smiters, all kinds of funny builds, one made the counter the other

Even those afk Druid builds where they had a bear pk you once you step outside to get your corpse, lol


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> In d2; yes, yes it was. but how many features from d2 aren't present in d3? I can see ladder going the way pvp went. just-enough to bear the title


True but, D2 like D3 had major flaws before LoD.

I am hoping RoS does the same for D3 that LoD did for D2.


----------



## BeastRider

I'm experiencing frame drop issues kind of like microstuttering whenever there are multiple enemies/other players around during battles. I average 50fps with all settings maxed on my M14x R1 (Mobo and Video Card currently for RMA) but when things get busy it drops to around 15-25fps for a while and then comes back up to normal. At first I thought it was lag due to my internet connection but even using my office internet (Yes I get to game at the office as it doesn't have any firewall or port blocking) which is about 10MB/s or more I still get the issue.

Was wondering if you guys have a work around for this issue? I just installed D3 through downloading the client in Blizzard. My laptop is extremely clean as it is newly reformatted. I've tried all settings at low and still get the same issue. If this has been discussed before I apologize, I just don't have the time/patience to read through 1600+ pages for the solution.

Any advise would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I'm experiencing frame drop issues kind of like microstuttering whenever there are multiple enemies/other players around during battles. I average 50fps with all settings maxed on my M14x R1 (Mobo and Video Card currently for RMA) but when things get busy it drops to around 15-25fps for a while and then comes back up to normal. At first I thought it was lag due to my internet connection but even using my office internet (Yes I get to game at the office as it doesn't have any firewall or port blocking) which is about 10MB/s or more I still get the issue.
> 
> Was wondering if you guys have a work around for this issue? I just installed D3 through downloading the client in Blizzard. My laptop is extremely clean as it is newly reformatted. I've tried all settings at low and still get the same issue. If this has been discussed before I apologize, I just don't have the time/patience to read through 1600+ pages for the solution.
> 
> Any advise would be great. Thanks!


Do u have it installed on a ssd or hdd?? Not sure if it would matter but i feel like installing it on my ssd solved any stuttering problems i had especially when loading upon entering a game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Do u have it installed on a ssd or hdd?? Not sure if it would matter but i feel like installing it on my ssd solved any stuttering problems i had especially when loading upon entering a game.


SSD prevents the jitters but it sounds like he's getting actual FPS lags, so not sure.


----------



## DoomDash

For those looking for easy upgrades and little extra money I highly recommend watching a bunch of the top D3 streamers, as most give tons of unid's and IDed legends for free in big giveaways. I've seriously won like 40+ items already, and gold.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For those looking for easy upgrades and little extra money I highly recommend watching a bunch of the top D3 streamers, as most give tons of unid's and IDed legends for free in big giveaways. I've seriously won like 40+ items already, and gold.


I'm such a hoarder, I wouldn't have the space for any items - I'm prepared with Str, Dex, Int versions of almost every lv 60 Legendary (no silly ones though like Str/Int cloaks and such) and I think I almost have a SOJ for every skill so no matter what changes come with RoS I can re-gear quickly, all I need is a few minutes to decide what would be the most efficient at the time to level to 70.

I know some streamers make their money buying UNID Legendaries (mainly from botters who come to their game and drop them on the floor after they've been payed) and just ID them on stream and throw thousands of bad ones (to them) on the floor and then invite random viewers to their game to go on a pick up spree. I wouldn't be surprised if someone made a billion just from filling their stash and character inventory when they won. Just yesterday I was laughing at a stream where the 3 winners didn't have any space left so more people had to be invited to get rid of all the Legendaries on the floor.

On the topic of space, I really hope we get a lot more with RoS since with the AH gone were losing around 100 2-square storage spaces...

Also went on a gambling/crafting spree again yesterday made 100+ gloves and the best I got was this







I don't mind the pickup radius since i'm lazy but that fire res and int would have been nice if they were all res, vit or attack speed.



Spoiler: Gloves pic


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm such a hoarder, I wouldn't have the space for any items - I'm prepared with Str, Dex, Int versions of almost every lv 60 Legendary (no silly ones though like Str/Int cloaks and such) and I think I almost have a SOJ for every skill so no matter what changes come with RoS I can re-gear quickly, all I need is a few minutes to decide what would be the most efficient at the time to level to 70.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gloves pic


It will be funny if you completely find a new set of gear before dinging 62


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> It will be funny if you completely find a new set of gear before dinging 62


Indeed, or the first boss or something drops a lv 61 Legendary weapon that deals 500k+ damage but has a roll on it that doesn't let you wear any other gear when using it...


----------



## Dustin1

Got bored today and decided that I was going to try and roll something better than my current VW's and sure enough, on my 10th roll, I roll these bad boys..



The above replaced these..



Current WD build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/36629518


----------



## yahu

^nice! what do you end up buffing up to DPS wise doing 0dog? I'm curious cause while my starting dps is slightly higher, I don't have as high of crit dmg %


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice! what do you end up buffing up to DPS wise doing 0dog? I'm curious cause while my starting dps is slightly higher, I don't have as high of crit dmg %


90k unbuffed

133k w/ GF

175k /w [email protected]

265k with GF+SH+BBV

29.5% CC

353% CHD


----------



## DoomDash

I kinda stole Fluid's DH skills and changed a couple to fit my needs ( on my wifes DH ). I can now do mp8-9 but I keep it around 7 for efficiency. I can even take charges from savage beasts. Also got her weapon with a max level ruby. Fun as heck to play though still can't farm as fast as a barb ect.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/huggles-1510/hero/1859884 Her DPS is actually 25XXXX but I left with frenzy shrine active.


----------



## lckylocal

Swap nats chest for innas for that 6% dmg reduction and also get a quiver with 10 max disc will make a huge difference

Also bombardment on rapid fire for farming is a ton better... fire support I just use for ubers or act 3 key runs


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Swap nats chest for innas for that 6% dmg reduction and also get a quiver with 10 max disc will make a huge difference
> 
> Also bombardment on rapid fire for farming is a ton better... fire support I just use for ubers or act 3 key runs


Yeah I know Inna's chest is better but my wife loves pick up radius. Yeah I play it more but I like to meet her half-way







.


----------



## lckylocal

Was afk when you msg me in game doom... The reason thunder ball over volatile on bola is the splash damage is 160% instead of the bigger radius of 110%. Also the proc rate on thunder ball is double volatile for your nightstalker. The only time I use volatile explosion is during solo field pulls so that I dont stun mobs chasing me


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Was afk when you msg me in game doom... The reason thunder ball over volatile on bola is the splash damage is 160% instead of the bigger radius of 110%. Also the proc rate on thunder ball is double volatile for your nightstalker. The only time I use volatile explosion is during solo field pulls so that I dont stun mobs chasing me


I've been messing around with the idea of the build some more and I decided to ditch rapid fire entirely and let Bola do all the damage. Instead of Rapid Fire I use Caltrops Bait the Trap, giving me a big DPS upgrade while tanking in my little bubble surrounded by mobs. I also changed out one of my passives for Cull of the Weak, which does 15% more damage to slowed enemies. All enemies around me now take 15% more damage at all times since I im standing on my trap at all times. Got rid of my old dead mans for 14% bola damage and now the amount of AoE damage I'm doing to enemies surrounding me is ******ed. I could easily farm MP10 at OK speeds if I could only get more HP and AR.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/huggles-1510/hero/1859884


----------



## Sainesk

Using puzzle rings on my 2nd Doc i'm getting to 60 and on her scoundrel follower - so entertaining getting a bunch of goblins right after one another. Haven't gotten 2 at the same time yet from just the rings - wonder if it's possible?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I'm experiencing frame drop issues kind of like microstuttering whenever there are multiple enemies/other players around during battles. I average 50fps with all settings maxed on my M14x R1 (Mobo and Video Card currently for RMA) but when things get busy it drops to around 15-25fps for a while and then comes back up to normal. At first I thought it was lag due to my internet connection but even using my office internet (Yes I get to game at the office as it doesn't have any firewall or port blocking) which is about 10MB/s or more I still get the issue.
> 
> Was wondering if you guys have a work around for this issue? I just installed D3 through downloading the client in Blizzard. My laptop is extremely clean as it is newly reformatted. I've tried all settings at low and still get the same issue. If this has been discussed before I apologize, I just don't have the time/patience to read through 1600+ pages for the solution.
> 
> Any advise would be great. Thanks!


Sounds perfectly normal for a laptop. High IPC is the order of the day for this game as any other Blizzard game. Even with an overclocked i5 desktop, you still would not be getting steady 60 fps in all situations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Using puzzle rings on my 2nd Doc i'm getting to 60 and on her scoundrel follower - so entertaining getting a bunch of goblins right after one another. Haven't gotten 2 at the same time yet from just the rings - wonder if it's possible?


The goblin spawn from the ring has a 15 minute cool down if i remember correctly and it won't drop any items higher than lvl 61 in inferno.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> The goblin spawn from the ring has a 15 minute cool down if i remember correctly and it won't drop any items higher than lvl 61 in inferno.


I am not sure that's true anymore, but I can say that I've gotten tons of essence because of my Puzzle rings.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> 90k unbuffed
> 
> 133k w/ GF
> 
> 175k /w [email protected]
> 
> 265k with GF+SH+BBV
> 
> 29.5% CC
> 
> 353% CHD


Cool, thanks for the info. I'm a wiener and don't use BBV often enough. I'm usually solo, so I'll change up a bit with Hex to slow some mobs up some. I really do need to get on the BBV kick. I haven't gotten to play in a while actually.

On a mostly unrelated note, I finally tried Torchlight 2. While still not as good as D3 IMO, it is much better than I thought it would be (especially for $2, or whatever I picked it up for). The mods you can add to that game can be pretty cool, such as some of the other character classes people have created.


----------



## DoomDash

I really need to play that. I have it....


----------



## DoomDash

Found these, pretty nice roll!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Found these, pretty nice roll!


nice! shame on that int roll though (still worth quite a lot, but so close to perfect...







)

Funny moment I had today...



Spoiler: Pic





Didn't know goblins can spawn during boss fights...



I'm getting quite a laugh how much some low level items sell for raising my last few characters to 60, sold this (junk in my opinion) for over 8m haha:



Spoiler: Amulet pic


----------



## yahu

^hey, I bought one just like that!









In all seriousness, people will completely waste money on below 60 crap. My son did it all the time (granted, he was 10/11 when playing...) but I've sold plenty of "trash" as people level up and think they need it. What they don't realize is it doesn't matter how powerful you are at lvl 43 or whatever. All that matters is that you're still progressing to lvl 60 to get the goods.

As for Torchlight 2, it is much better than the original Torchlight IMO (I could not get over some of the oddball mechanics in the original, such as understanding your loot bag and whatnot). I'm not sure how much of an economy is out there to take advantage of, but I've been doing well with self-find stuff, or stuff purchased from the town vendors just to play the game. If it takes away from power leveling for a purpose then I'd say not to bother. I don't think the story is all that great so far in all honesty, it is just an interesting change of pace.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^hey, I bought one just like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, people will completely waste money on below 60 crap. My son did it all the time (granted, he was 10/11 when playing...) but I've sold plenty of "trash" as people level up and think they need it. What they don't realize is it doesn't matter how powerful you are at lvl 43 or whatever. All that matters is that you're still progressing to lvl 60 to get the goods.


Buying a level 43 "hax axe" and pwning everything is actually pretty fun.


----------



## yahu

^yeah, but if you're dinging up to lvl60 quick enough where that hax axe is nearly pointless, I wouldn't waste the coin.


----------



## DoomDash

Been having so much fun with my wifes DH recently. I like this build because it has a lot of flexible skills and passives you can swap out to fit your needs.

Lately I've been doing Caltrops with Jagged Spikes, and using Cull of the Weak Now my Jaggesd Spikes, Chakram Shuriken Cloud, and Bola shot all do 15% damage more whenever I'm surrounded, can even clear MP10 decent. I will switch out to Inna's chest soon like Fluid suggested for that melee damage reduction.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Been having so much fun with my wifes DH recently. I like this build because it has a lot of flexible skills and passives you can swap out to fit your needs.
> 
> Lately I've been doing Caltrops with Jagged Spikes, and using Cull of the Weak Now my Jaggesd Spikes, Chakram Shuriken Cloud, and Bola shot all do 15% damage more whenever I'm surrounded, can even clear MP10 decent. I will switch out to Inna's chest soon like Fluid suggested for that melee damage reduction.


That's a lot of mobs. I just started playing a little again. I've been wanting to get my DH leveled so I could start running him through the higher difficulties. Fun class to play. Highest I got is a Barb that's on nightmare. Haven't touched the game in so long.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Thinking about selling my L4N. I'm wondering how much will it worth after the xpansion hits, or worthless maybe? I've heard there will be endless dungeon with endless wave of mobs, how confusing... been away for few months, not sure what's really going on with D3.


----------



## neXen

C/O on that neck.....200B + Teeming

good lord

$7,500 USD for a ammy

when will i be so lucky?

EDIT: It is well over $7,500 USD now....


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> 
> 
> C/O on that neck.....200B + Teeming
> 
> good lord
> 
> $7,500 USD for a ammy
> 
> when will i be so lucky?


What the....


----------



## yahu

who in the fugg would pay $7500+ dollars for something like that?! I realize it is nice, but dear god! You could buy a Hyundai!


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> who in the fugg would pay $7500+ dollars for something like that?! I realize it is nice, but dear god! You could buy a Hyundai!


People with a lot of disposable income & the yearning to be ranked #1 DPS barb worldwide


----------



## Sainesk

Insane roll but it's going to be worthless in a few months. I wonder if current legs will get another tag like legacy. Would love to go double puzzle ring mass goblins on my followers.


----------



## yahu

that's what I mean - it will likely be worthless (or at least worth quite a bit less) within the next 6 months or so? Anyhoo, I would hope to god that people with that much disposable income would be smarter with their money...but I guess they gotsta fugg (and create dumba$$ kids with an inheritance). Congrats to whoever sells that!


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that's what I mean - it will likely be worthless (or at least worth quite a bit less) within the next 6 months or so? Anyhoo, I would hope to god that people with that much disposable income would be smarter with their money...but I guess they gotsta fugg (and create dumba$$ kids with an inheritance). Congrats to whoever sells that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Insane roll but it's going to be worthless in a few months. I wonder if current legs will get another tag like legacy. Would love to go double puzzle ring mass goblins on my followers.


It depends entirely how Loot 2.0 will work and how current items will be affected.

Obviously the price will drop considerably, but i think the owner will definitely not be able to replace it as fast as 90% of ammys

really it matters most to the people looking to be at the front lines of leveling and farming.

There is always profit to be had for the leaders of the pack.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> 
> 
> C/O on that neck.....200B + Teeming
> 
> good lord
> 
> $7,500 USD for a ammy
> 
> when will i be so lucky?
> 
> EDIT: It is well over $7,500 USD now....


Non BOA, 6 affixes, all top rolls, and item level 60. Is that even possible??


----------



## DoomDash

Where is that item for sale?

Well even though its nothing compared to that Ammy I crafted these for my wife's DH and was extremely happy:


----------



## Sainesk

Nice, how much in crafting costs did that cost you Doom?

I've given up crafting for now, blowing millions and feels like I have a bigger chance of finding a crit damage mempo (I know that's not possible but already found crit chance one so can't really say that







) than crafting something great.


----------



## yahu

damn, them's is nice shoulders Doom. I wonder how well stock crafting will do with Loot 2.0 (maybe I missed this). I realize there will be enchantments and whatnot, but I mean will you still have to spend meelions to get a decent base to start with.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Nice, how much in crafting costs did that cost you Doom?
> 
> I've given up crafting for now, blowing millions and feels like I have a bigger chance of finding a crit damage mempo (I know that's not possible but already found crit chance one so can't really say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) than crafting something great.


Not all that much. Probably only crafted 50 shoulders at most ( total ). For some reason my wifes character has much better luck than my barb.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Nice, how much in crafting costs did that cost you Doom?
> 
> I've given up crafting for now, blowing millions and feels like I have a bigger chance of finding a crit damage mempo (I know that's not possible but already found crit chance one so can't really say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) than crafting something great.


How much have you crafted? I recently came across a guy who has 6k essences. He had a really nice crafted amulet too. Said it took him 780 tries. You're bound to craft something nice if you keep trying, so don't give up yet.


----------



## lckylocal

Think I hit a small jackpot... now to just find the buyer


----------



## DoomDash

So amazing.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> Think I hit a small jackpot... now to just find the buyer


nice, what Act and MP? seems like the best Str/AS Skorn currently on either of the AHs, surprised it hasn't sold yet for 170...


----------



## lckylocal

It was one of my unid purchases... I doubt it would sell for 170 with blizzcon so close but figured it wouldn't hurt to try. I am trying to get 3.5b for it which is a steal compared to the others for sale but only have a 2.5b offer so far. Just a quick search showed it around 5th for highest dps strength skorn on the US servers.


----------



## DoomDash

Does anyone know exactly how SoJ's work? I know that everything that is elemental % does more damage with black damage weapons, however if I have a lighting SoJ does the lighting % dmg also apply to a lighting charged bola shot?


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Does anyone know exactly how SoJ's work? I know that everything that is elemental % does more damage with black damage weapons, however if I have a lighting SoJ does the lighting % dmg also apply to a lighting charged bola shot?


Right. And if you roll a SoJ that gives a CC bonus or a % off the cost of that particular skill it would reduce the cost or buff it more. Like WoL (Wave of Light) does Holy damage, so when you roll a Holy SoJ with a CC bonus you're actually getting a dmg bonus from both.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Does anyone know exactly how SoJ's work? I know that everything that is elemental % does more damage with black damage weapons, however if I have a lighting SoJ does the lighting % dmg also apply to a lighting charged bola shot?


No that's not how it works. No matter what kind of element the dmg modifier is, it will only apply to your blackdmg (physical dmg part).


----------



## -SE7EN-

"Creeping Death Your Haunt and, Locust Swarm abilitiesand the damage amplification from Piranhas last almost forever."

So..... I can go to fields, etc. spirit walk around casting LS at various groups of enemies, then port to somewhere else and repeat, and EVENTUALLY it will kill pretty much everything on the map? nice


----------



## Sainesk

This design a Legendary is pretty cool, I like how Blizzard is involving the players. I voted for a dagger since imo there are currently no awesome daggers in the game (I do love the Wizardspike but it's not really viable currently and more useful for Wizards than other classes, doesn't even roll a magic affix sadly). Some kind of dark, assassin dagger or something to make melee DH and other interesting builds for other classes viable would really entertain me.

One handed-sword is winning at the moment...


----------



## Sainesk

Mystic first look sounds interesting, re-rolling seems not too broken: only one stat can be re-rolled and it binds the item to your account...

Quote:


> Keep in mind that when choosing which property you wish to reroll, you will only be able to reroll that one property from then on out. After a single property has been changed via Enchanting, all other properties will become "locked in" and cannot be rerolled. Also, once you Enchant an item, it will become bound to your account and can no longer be traded to other players.


Kind of on the fence about transmogrification though. I like to see exactly what a character is wearing in multiplayer games without inspecting them - now it'll be a pain to spot when people switch armor/weapons if all their stuff looks the same. Transmogrify will also bind to account.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Kind of on the fence about transmogrification though. I like to see exactly what a character is wearing in multiplayer games without inspecting them - now it'll be a pain to spot when people switch armor/weapons if all their stuff looks the same. Transmogrify will also bind to account.


like going to be hard to tell who is gonna run around with things like EF and fear everything all the time.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> like going to be hard to tell who is gonna run around with things like EF and fear everything all the time.


Yea, I hope they include a toggle feature so only you cannot see transmogs if you do not want to. I wouldn't enjoy having to inspect a player constantly in the middle of combat just to see their tactics.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> like going to be hard to tell who is gonna run around with things like EF and fear everything all the time.


Maybe we can re-roll fear away lol.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Maybe we can re-roll fear away lol.


Last screen shot I saw you could roll a crit mempo for only 20m so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Cryosis00

I hope I can take my PS3 save game and use it on the PS4.

I also hope the PS4 version will be able to handle the monster density of the PC.

If ROS comes out on the consoles same day as PC I probably won't pick up a PC copy. If they allow native controller support on the PC then it might be a tough choice.

I am still having an amazing time on the console version. There is something about being a fat slob on a couch that is more enjoyable for me.


----------



## DoomDash

Finally started playing PoE a little. I like the atmosphere compared to D3, and the materia system / skill tree.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally started playing PoE a little. I like the atmosphere compared to D3, and the materia system / skill tree.


PM me your in-game name and I'll add ya! Me and SE7EN play on occasion, would be nice to get a good party going!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally started playing PoE a little. I like the atmosphere compared to D3, and the materia system / skill tree.


That game is pretty good, you should also check out Marvel Heroes. It has changed a lot since launch and is currently a very fun experience. I personally enjoy it a lot more than I did PoE, but they are both darn good.


----------



## yahu

^good to hear about Marvel Heroes. That game sucked balls when it first came out. I mean, it wasn't unplayable but it felt like you really needed to spend the money to make it enjoyable. I've debated jumping back in as I've seen they've had a lot of updates to the game.

I haven't tried PoE either, so I might have to give that a go as well.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^good to hear about Marvel Heroes. That game sucked balls when it first came out. I mean, it wasn't unplayable but it felt like you really needed to spend the money to make it enjoyable. I've debated jumping back in as I've seen they've had a lot of updates to the game.
> 
> I haven't tried PoE either, so I might have to give that a go as well.


i dropped 5 to get some more storage since i am a packrat lol. but the toons are all obtainable in game, or rolled randomly like i have been doing to save 'splinters' (the in game way to obtain characters). only really costumes, which are visual-only are hard to get in game. other than more storage space for me, i havent been compelled to need to buy anything to enjoy the game. I will prolly eventually buy a cheap costume if i find one i like to 'support' the game, but i am ok for now with the defaults and ones i have got from drops.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^good to hear about Marvel Heroes. That game sucked balls when it first came out. I mean, it wasn't unplayable but it felt like you really needed to spend the money to make it enjoyable. I've debated jumping back in as I've seen they've had a lot of updates to the game.
> 
> I haven't tried PoE either, so I might have to give that a go as well.


PoE is awesome. Search for the official thread on OCN and join up! GGG is definitely headed in the right direction with that one. And they are going to be supporting full blown guilds. The real deal. Shared stash space, guild pvp, guild races etc... Good stuff!


----------



## DoomDash

I beat PoE for the first time yesterday. The game has lots of pros and lots of cons compared to diablo. I will give it some more time and get to the end game before making my final thoughts on the game. I want to finish TL2 as well.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I beat PoE for the first time yesterday. The game has lots of pros and lots of cons compared to diablo. I will give it some more time and get to the end game before making my final thoughts on the game. I want to finish TL2 as well.


TL2 is another good one. It personally doesn't hold my long term interest like diablo and PoE just because of the modding and what not so the online community is inconsistent, but its AWESOME for quickie game sessions.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i dropped 5 to get some more storage since i am a packrat lol. but the toons are all obtainable in game, or rolled randomly like i have been doing to save 'splinters' (the in game way to obtain characters). only really costumes, which are visual-only are hard to get in game. other than more storage space for me, i havent been compelled to need to buy anything to enjoy the game. I will prolly eventually buy a cheap costume if i find one i like to 'support' the game, but i am ok for now with the defaults and ones i have got from drops.


I played for around 30 hours when it first came out and I only ever got one card drop...which was a buff to experience for 1/2 hour, or some crap like that. It does sound like it has gotten better just based on the email regarding the updates.


----------



## iARDAs

I finally started playing the game for real 

Here is a little Wizard Montage I did. I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Nice vid


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Nice vid


Very early stage of the game though  I will get more clips and combine into another montage. But I will have to level up even more.


----------



## ChrisB17

Hey, So I haven't played D3 in about 5 months atleast. What are the most powerful wizard and witch doctor now. I had a crit wizard energy blast and twisters. And a summon/acid raid witch doc. Are those old now? Whats the big ones now?

Thanks.


----------



## psyclum

i haven't played in ages either, but i believe the permafreeze build is still the dominant build for wizzys. as far as WD, i think most people use bat build now. I used to run 0dog, but that build has mostly died out to make way for the bat build because everyone was following heyguyslol's build(low dps, extreme survivability) which does not compete well with bats. the build I used(high dps, medium survivability) competes favorably with bats so I think it would still do well in today's environment.


----------



## -SE7EN-

agree with psyclum, just be careful with putting everything into a CM wizard. while it can be nice, in a good number of groups it would be a hindrance to them. it was way more useful before everyone and their brother could solo mp10, I would personally rather have an Archon in the group most of the time. fire&ice is also a good build, while maybe not as efficient as the other 2 builds, it is more fun IMO.


----------



## ChrisB17

I miss hammerdins


----------



## yahu

I personally like 0dog...but that's mostly cause I haven't been online in a few months myself...


----------



## psyclum

0dog build i ran is a crit build rather then a haste build. while everyone else run 2.0+ APS, i run around 1.8 APS. i focus on crit chance/crit dmg/int much more then i focus on atk speed. i die more because it takes longer for me to set up my dogs when i run into the pack, but if you have a good implosion monk, it's much less of an issue.

killing speed of a group is entirely dependent on the talent of the monk you have in the group









as far as wizzys. i'm sad to see that very few wizzys see the benefit of the orange bubble. orange bubble + implosion monk = instant death for all mobs


----------



## Sainesk

Fairly excited now:






Dat pony Crusader skill and near 1K Vit on that weapon (new Azurewrath?)







also really looking forward to Heroes of the Storm...



Spoiler: Cinematic













Spoiler: Gameplay


----------



## DoomDash

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/11516518/reaper-of-souls%E2%84%A2-first-look-adventure-mode-11-8-2013

After reading this I got even more excited. Looks awesome!


----------



## Sainesk

So apparently Set and Legendary items won't even be trade-able in RoS. I guess that should prevent 3rd party trade sites somewhat - depends how good lv 70 rares will be.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So apparently Set and Legendary items won't even be trade-able in RoS. I guess that should prevent 3rd party trade sites somewhat - depends how good lv 70 rares will be.


Well unless they are stupidly over-powered, it wont change anything. Just like now, most people are opting for highest dps rare daggers,axes,maces etc... and even some BIS items are perfect rolled rares... as well we rings...ammys... so I don't think that will change anything. And always, gold gold gold will still be part of the game.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *snip*


So everything is going to deal damage and right away without being able to avoid it... solution to game being too easy is just add more damage?







I think this is a lazy solution that reduces choice of play-styles AND removes rewarding skillful play.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## likethegun

Good stuff! Now if only they would release the freaking patch so I can log in and play again... I refuse to even log in until something new comes out with it lol. I tried to play the other day... I just cant. It does nothing for me right now... Like I wouldn't even be excited to see a 6 crit mempo drop even... knowing that it will be moot when lvl 70 hits lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I'm not playing anymore either.


----------



## Sainesk

HC is still a little exciting for me (playing self-found). That moment when you accidentally engage a third elite pack kiting the other two, or when you get nightmarish-d into a frozen orb and scumbag elite drops an arcane directly on top of you so it hits you for all its 360 degree spin period while you're frozen (almost lost my 60 Barb just now to that with 70K hp...).


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> HC is still a little exciting for me (playing self-found). That moment when you accidentally engage a third elite pack kiting the other two, or when you get nightmarish-d into a frozen orb and scumbag elite drops an arcane directly on top of you so it hits you for all its 360 degree spin period while you're frozen (almost lost my 60 Barb just now to that with 70K hp...).


yeah been there done that... a few times... after i lost my paragon 40ish monk to lags... after losing my paragon 10ish WW farm barb to lags... and then my first paragon 12ish monk to lags... and 2 wizards (almost lvl 60) to lags... hardcore isnt even fun for me anymore right now lol.

I have still yet to lose a HC toon to my own stupidity... all lost to lag spikes or rubberbanding into a screen tear.


----------



## kremtok

And that's why I'll never play a server-bound, permanent-death character in any game.


----------



## DoomDash

D3 servers run pretty well besides rubberbanding for me.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> yeah been there done that... a few times... after i lost my paragon 40ish monk to lags... after losing my paragon 10ish WW farm barb to lags... and then my first paragon 12ish monk to lags... and 2 wizards (almost lvl 60) to lags... hardcore isnt even fun for me anymore right now lol.
> 
> I have still yet to lose a HC toon to my own stupidity... all lost to lag spikes or rubberbanding into a screen tear.


Yea that must be really lame - server issues are my biggest fear and why once I get all the HC achievements i'll rarely touch it again. I'm playing sword and board barb to avoid rubberbanding as much as I can, though without perma-WOTB it leads to situations like that feared into frozen orb and arcane orb dropped directly on me (which I guess would be less frustrating to die to than the things you mentioned) hopefully stacking Vit + Life Regen (with Inspiring Presence) + AR whenever I find items with them will get me through.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yea that must be really lame - server issues are my biggest fear and why once I get all the HC achievements i'll rarely touch it again. I'm playing sword and board barb to avoid rubberbanding as much as I can, though without perma-WOTB it leads to situations like that feared into frozen orb and arcane orb dropped directly on me (which I guess would be less frustrating to die to than the things you mentioned) hopefully stacking Vit + Life Regen (with Inspiring Presence) + AR whenever I find items with them will get me through.


Yeah you should be fine if your playing it safe. I WAS playing it safe on my paragon 40ish monk... but then biggest rubberband to complete screen tear disconnect ended up getting me anyway... was in mp4 desolate sands. couldnt even esc cause there were swarms around me. i ALMOST put my keyboard through my monitor... lol And the thing that really pisses me off is that was one of my latter HC toons which wasnt really that long ago... so like DoomDash said, the lag/rubberbanding wasn't even bad at the time. Just happened to be that single grand moment where it was more than a rubberband haha. My first HC 60s were a good while back when that stuff was still a major issue... So I kind of could deal with the deaths. But my second monk I was playing safe to avoid all that. Had like 75k HP, a ton of res/armor and like 40-50k dps or so...


----------



## iARDAs

I am truly enjoying the game. Playing as a wizard and everything is great so far. The amount of detail in Diablo 3 is just mind blowing.

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## computerparts

RoS beta has begun. Patch 2.0.1 (Loot 2.0) PTR soon to follow.


----------



## DoomDash

So far only for friends and family of Blizzard employees.






diablofans.com has all the info you need


----------



## Sainesk

I think they also invited the top 3000 most active players...

Quote:


> We're also inviting 3,000 of our most active Diablo III players from around the world who've opted in for beta testing-something we've never done for any Friends and Family Beta test before!


this is a very busy year for me so I guess i'm not active enough though I still get in a couple of runs regularly. I saw some streamers offering 1K for a key too, I wonder if that's even allowed/legal.

Hopefully will get into the closed BETA.


----------



## Cryosis00

People are streaming the beta. I watched Modz on Twitch stream all last night. I liked everything that I saw.


----------



## DoomDash

Kripp is playing / streaming again.


----------



## Cryosis00

I am really surprised Blizzard does not have an NDA on the friends an family beta and is allowing all these streams. Makes me think this game is pretty much done.

From the streams I have watched there are only some place holder armor graphics and some invisible monster abilities Blizz still needs to work on.

The Neph Rifts looks like they will have great replay value.


----------



## likethegun

Kripp is playing D3? I guess that makes sense... anything for the fan boys. He still plays Path of Exile A LOT as well I hear. Just as I thought he would lol.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Kripp is playing D3? I guess that makes sense... anything for the fan boys. He still plays Path of Exile A LOT as well I hear. Just as I thought he would lol.


It was funny seeing his viewer count get close to the LOL streamers last night. Looks like all the regular D3 streamers got beta access.


----------



## yahu

Makes sense - stimulate the community. Seems to be looking pretty good for a CY2014 Q1 release from the sound of the content in the streams (I haven't been able to watch any first hand).


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> It was funny seeing his viewer count get close to the LOL streamers last night. Looks like all the regular D3 streamers got beta access.


Quite a few of them bought their keys from what I heard... saw claims on the forums one key sold for around 4.5K which is ridiculous, but a joke compared to the money some of these streamers earn from their streams. Fewer people would watch vanilla D3 streams when there are RoS streams available so I can't say I really blame them.

(It's not allowed by the way, so I wouldn't be surprised if they get banned and both the seller/buyer get into trouble...).

I'm more ticked off with the people with under 10K elite kills who got into the BETA (especially if they sold their keys), I think they've hardly even began to experience Diablo 3 let alone be able to give valuable feedback.

I have more time invested and kills on one hero alone than some of these guys and consider even my time/kills a complete joke compared to others who didn't get in (Doom has more than double kills than me, and I know people with more than double kills Doom has - 150K+ elites, even a few with 200K+ who did not get in) so I have no idea what Blizzard was on when they chose the top 3000 most "active" players.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> so I have no idea what Blizzard was on when they chose the top 3000 most "active" players.


because the "friends and family's" of blizzard DON'T play D3


----------



## lckylocal

www.diabloprogress.com/player/fluid-1502

1251 world for lifetime kills and no key so not sure how they are getting their 3k "active" player invites from


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lckylocal*
> 
> www.diabloprogress.com/player/fluid-1502
> 
> 1251 world for lifetime kills and no key so not sure how they are getting their 3k "active" player invites from


their "active" players comes from their RMAH profits spreadsheet. so basically 2900 of those beta invites went to Chinese gold farmer accounts


----------



## Cryosis00

Some of the streamers have had their ROS account banned. I guess Blizz is finding out about the profiteering of the beta keys.


----------



## mickeykool

I was surprised to get the RoS beta invite. I only played D3 up to when I beat normal and little of next difficulty lvl. I quit due to crappy loots. Since i have played the beta so far its much better as i have gotten like 2 legendary items and etc on Normal level.


----------



## yahu

^lucky SOB I guess?


----------



## Sainesk

RoS payed off thanks to whoever bought this:



Spoiler: Pics









Almost perfect roll - max chain lightning chance, max damage (41.4) before ruby, socket. Found it while powerlevel-ing some friends. Can't wait for the level 70 version of it, pretty fun wep.

I need some advice for my WW Barb - is stun a bad idea? I needed 1% attack speed to hit my next breakpoint and I bought IK Irons with 1 more AS than my current ones and stun, then afterwards I realized if i'm stunning mobs chasing me they might stop following so it'd be a pain to get as high monsters killed counts as i'm getting now. Tornadoes can trigger stun right? no biggie they were only 400k.


----------



## DoomDash

I don't mind stun as long as its a single target. I used to stun single targets all the time with my Butchers sickle, and its really nice for ubers.

Made a post after watching and hearing about RoS:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/10673937440#1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> There are lots of skills in the game that do flat damage / healing that just won't be remotely viable in the late game. Take for example the current 5 piece set bonus for IK in the beta. Permanent Call of the Ancients, while cool in theory if they don't call they basically worthless in any late difficulty for damage and survivablity. I know its in beta phase but I haven't seen any direction to indicate they realize this yet.
> 
> Another example at least with D3 vanilla is the Templar and Monk's heal ablities. They heal somewhere up to 5000 life, but although that's nice at low level 5000 life when you have 400000 like we are seeing in the expansion is nothing. I'm not sure if they addressed these points yet but I'd like to see everything that needs scaling get it. So if you can think of any thing especially you guys playing the beta please post it here.
> 
> Also my one last complaint is when weapons say things like this, you can hold control to see EXACTLY what it does ( and hopefully it scales ). Kind of like with the skill runes. We shouldn't have to figure it out with testing to figure out exactly what it does. :






Those are my biggest complaints so far.

Obviously broken things and difficulty being too easy will hopefully be very noticeable.


----------



## SeD669

Great game. Just started playing and I'm hooked


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't mind stun as long as its a single target. I used to stun single targets all the time with my Butchers sickle, and its really nice for ubers.
> 
> Made a post after watching and hearing about RoS:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/10673937440#1
> 
> Those are my biggest complaints so far.
> 
> Obviously broken things and difficulty being too easy will hopefully be very noticeable.


Not sure i understand your 3rd point. Holding control on an item tells you the stat range an item can potentially roll. Note sure what you mean by scaling.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Not sure i understand your 3rd point. Holding control on an item tells you the stat range an item can potentially roll. Note sure what you mean by scaling.


I meant not only should it show the ranges when u hold control but also the numbers behind the legendary specific properties. My example is the, hammer I linked, I really don't know the, details, of what that, bonus, does. Also I noticed they did fix some itemz like the firewalkers, to scale now.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I meant not only should it show the ranges when u hold control but also the numbers behind the legendary specific properties. My example is the, hammer I linked, I really don't know the, details, of what that, bonus, does. Also I noticed they did fix some itemz like the firewalkers, to scale now.


as it reads i would think that for each hit there is a 30% chance that the dmg is completely negated. given the word choice of "protection"


----------



## LocoDiceGR

anyone still play diablo 3?
i hear that many people stop.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> anyone still play diablo 3?
> i hear that many people stop.


A lot of us have stopped playing or at least play very little, waiting on the Loot 2.0 and Paragon 2.0 patch.

I do think Blizz needs to mimic Rifts after POE's map concept. There are a bunch of good ideas on the D3 forums on how to improve the current design. I hope Blizz takes that to heart over the beta phases.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> anyone still play diablo 3?
> i hear that many people stop.


I haven't played in a little over a year. I have been thinking of reinstalling lately, but I am not sure it's worth it. Have they changed much since?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> I haven't played in a little over a year. I have been thinking of reinstalling lately, but I am not sure it's worth it. Have they changed much since?


nope, still the classic pay to win philosophy that D3 released with. if you pay a few thousand dollars in the RMAH, you will win every time


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nope, still the classic pay to win philosophy that D3 released with. if you pay a few thousand dollars in the RMAH, you will win every time


now days you can win with a lot less... prob 60$ will get you godly gear... BUT, to answer his question. YES, there have been a lot of changes in the last year. HUGE changes for the better... just not the polishing changes all of us want.


----------



## Destrto

Anybody else unable to access the Battle.net US site?


----------



## DoomDash

**LOTS of Huge news and updates**

http://www.diablofans.com/

UBER DIABLO!!!

PTR with loot 2.0 is LIVE!


----------



## chris164935

Downloading it now. Hope it makes this game amazing.


----------



## yahu

Ooooh, I might have to give this a whirl during the weekend!


----------



## likethegun

just got done playing ptr for a minute. not impressed. very WoW like graphics now... and they completely nerfed barbs 100%. Literally cant even keep fury regenerated let alone trying to move with speed... barbs officially suck now until someone spends the time to find a primo build wit new legs... oh and magic find isn't even a paragon option to spend points in... so surprise surprise everyone starts back at ZERO MF even at paragon 177 (is what i am right now) unless you have MF gear... awesome. ALl the changes looked SO sick too! But the stuff I just mentioned completely ruins it for me at the moment... will have to play WD or DH now for speed... havent checked monk TR yet... or any of the new skills much... but barb is so damn slow now and ZERO MF sucks...


----------



## cravinmild

I have been having issues logging in to PTR. Sucks but when it works I like what they have done with it so far. Loot seems ok, decided to run a brand new barb and not import any toons from the real game. I leveled to 22 in a day AND with not bad gear drops. Got my first ledgy at 16 and still using it.

I went with Rend from 6-22 and then switched out to more aggressive/attack barb. S/B has been very good, saved my buns many times







I encountered mobs and elite packs almost instantly leaving the village and the whole map can have any of them anywhere at anytime







I have only experienced one "instance" which was a cursed chest, it was nice to see something new.

Loot feels different as well as big changes to properties. My Ledgy can summon a ghost fighter which actually can help and it gets summoned every tenth hit or so. Money is plentiful, the drops I have gotten mean I do not have to buy items other then potions. I have added to my stash at $10k per row. I just horde the rest. I have no problems killing or surviving with a barb, still loving it and it was good to try a change from DW Barb. I still feel powerful fighting and smashing in faces. New affixes for elites and mobs also.

I like what ive seen so far, a lot closer to what D3 should have been like a launch. No more running the entire game again FOUR TIMES at each skill lvl. Now you pick the lvl you want with 3 of 5 difficulty unlock right away. Depending on the lvl of difficulty you choose creatures will be at that much harder to kill .... auto ranging lol

There are some bugs and some kb buttons have been moved around but it looks like the D3 we all played but with a much better system then what D3 launched with. I don't know if the experience would have been the same copying a high lvl toon, perhaps not as my real DW Barb had reached a point that upgrades were impossible to obtain. I feel I would have farmed for hours/days in hopes of one single upgrade which makes it feel like D3 of old. I quite when I had reached 30h of gameplay without one single upgrade from a drop-AH were hundreds of millions for an upgrade.

15gb dl to the client, took me most the day to get it all but a family member who also started to DL the game after me had the whole thing in less then three hours.


----------



## yahu

health globes launch further now so playing 0dog WD (which is what I was doing last) is quite different. I could probably get more range on pickup I suppose. It feels very console-ized how they've re-done some of the menus. I want to like it, but I'm not hooked yet after playing for a bit.

I did like how all of the loot that was dropped seemed to upgrade one item or another, but unfortunately I didn't play long enough to get a legendary. On the highest level I could set, the difficulty level was pretty low, even with the somewhat nerfed WD health globe drop distance. I assume that will go up, especially with the higher level mobs and difficultly level in the expansion.


----------



## cravinmild

For someone choosing to start fresh in PTR you will find much more monsters in the beginning lvls. I think that's what helped build the cash reserves so quickly. Thanks to the new drops you don't really even need the cash like you did with the original vanilla game. Another thing starting fresh is you are constantly getting upgrades which is awesome and rewarding.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> health globes launch further now so playing 0dog WD (which is what I was doing last) is quite different. I could probably get more range on pickup I suppose. It feels very console-ized how they've re-done some of the menus. I want to like it, but I'm not hooked yet after playing for a bit.
> 
> I did like how all of the loot that was dropped seemed to upgrade one item or another, but unfortunately I didn't play long enough to get a legendary. On the highest level I could set, the difficulty level was pretty low, even with the somewhat nerfed WD health globe drop distance. I assume that will go up, especially with the higher level mobs and difficultly level in the expansion.


seems like their goal was to slow the game down. and IMHO after playing for thousands of hours... i don't want the game slowed down. I think I have earned the levels, and the right, to play th game efficiently and awesomely. Now, it takes forever to do runs... and although i do like a lot of the stuff. I'm not a fan of the graphics mods that make everything look even more cartoony WoW like... and every skill has changed so time to re-learn everything.


----------



## DoomDash

It does seem like in its current state that original D3 would be slowed down, and it almost intentionally hints that to speed it up you need the expansion. I don't think that's fair for those who are not interested in dishing out more money, but at the same time it is only a test version.

I just hope people realize it's not the final product. RoS beta included, as the legendary rate was intentionally made insane ect.


----------



## cravinmild

lvl 27 and hit my first gear check boss







Im trying to copy in my barb but there is some insane wait times to get on right now. Every time I check its 2 mins longer lol


----------



## -SE7EN-

i played a little bit earlier, and I am not too impressed. every menu seems to be an advertisement for RoS, and I am hoping that won't make it into the final patch.. even though I will be buying CE expac, I think it is awful to just place everywhere what you are missing if you don't have it. I don't recall any other previous Blizz games doing this.
Also the difficulty is silly easy. I took my wizard; who is not OP geared, just an average gear level, did not place any points into the new paragon system, and threw together a coldblooded build real quick and placed it on the highest difficulty I could (master). The monsters seemed to have the health of maybe mp8 but did very low damage and I was able to cake-walk through FoM.
I didn't spend a lot of time to get any noticeable drops, just seen the ones being put into pubchat, which were of course > l61 and not equippable by anyone without RoS lol. I didn't see the place where I can swap visuals between items or reroll stats. Are these xpac only? or did I just miss them?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> i played a little bit earlier, and I am not too impressed. every menu seems to be an advertisement for RoS, and I am hoping that won't make it into the final patch.. even though I will be buying CE expac, I think it is awful to just place everywhere what you are missing if you don't have it. I don't recall any other previous Blizz games doing this.
> Also the difficulty is silly easy. I took my wizard; who is not OP geared, just an average gear level, did not place any points into the new paragon system, and threw together a coldblooded build real quick and placed it on the highest difficulty I could (master). The monsters seemed to have the health of maybe mp8 but did very low damage and I was able to cake-walk through FoM.
> I didn't spend a lot of time to get any noticeable drops, just seen the ones being put into pubchat, which were of course > l61 and not equippable by anyone without RoS lol. I didn't see the place where I can swap visuals between items or reroll stats. Are these xpac only? or did I just miss them?


Transmog and rerollng stats(ystic) are part of the xpac. Only Loot 2.0 and Paragon 2.0 are the prepatch add ins.

Seems like they removed monster density, or at least toned it down. I find myself running around longer between packs over live.

Playing a barb on the PTR is very boring. Fury generation is meh. I find myself spamming fury generators a lot more than on live as well. Currently I put paragon points into increased AOE on skills, the new whirlwind run that sucks in mobs then just Hota packs. They go down with ease.

Game feels a lot slower. At least on the barb.


----------



## cravinmild

how do you spend those points. How do you cash in paragon points, I see posts regarding what to use them on but not how to spend them.

I tired my lvl60 barb and overall its not too bad. I can still kick butt but I do notice less available furry. I normally ran out while WW so I kind of use to it







I kill just as quick but elites seem to have some extra wallop then before, affixes are harsher.


----------



## DoomDash

open your inventory and click paragon ( blue ).


----------



## Loyrl

Started a new Monk, a class I never really played, put it on expert HC and got to A2. Got 1 legendary around 15 and then the one off the butcher. Had trouble a few times with double champ packs right before butcher. The Templar seems to last quite a while, he only died when I pulled double champ packs. Butcher took a while, but he didn't hit very hard. I had fun, hopefully they keep adding things to make the game last.

Cravinmild, which boss did you have issues with?


----------



## cravinmild

butcher I think .... they fat guy and the floor lights on fire in sections. I was good until the entire floor when on fire, no open sections to run to. I burned to death and never had a chance

EDIT******

After a 6h session with my Barb in PTR im thinking ill have nothing to worry about







Overall im just as powerful but I do have to watch my fury when WW as certain packs/mobs/ubers do not crit fury .... at all. Most mobs/elites have completely different minions with different affixes. At any moment while playing you could be dodging upwards of 6 different affixes. When you get these uber bosses combining with other mob packs it can mean upwards of 20 min to clear with countless deaths and repairs during an encounter. Most packs are 15-20sec for the hardest and a few hits to kill most anything. This was on Master difficulty









NO UPGRADES AT ALL TO BE FOUND, a few sidegrades but no "OMG" moments. The best thing I found was a ledgy bracers (sucked) but had a property which spawned a elite champ pack when a shrine is activated. I just equip the bracers quickly to activate an then put my reg bracers back on for the fight







I will always travel now with these bracers in my bag at all times


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It does seem like in its current state that original D3 would be slowed down, and it almost intentionally hints that to speed it up you need the expansion. I don't think that's fair for those who are not interested in dishing out more money, but at the same time it is only a test version.
> 
> I just hope people realize it's not the final product. RoS beta included, as the legendary rate was intentionally made insane ect.


I just found a 300 dps lvl 60 butcher carver... 2h axe... GG on leg loot 2.0 lol ***... I think even with expansion though its not going to be fast farming anymore in the sense of what we are used to. I think they did that intentionally because they literally changed every barb skill that was used in double WW. Even wrath can no longer be used indefinitely even if you wanted to because the affix is... simply removed.

On a positive note though, I was doing the hardest difficulty it would allow at lvl 60 on my WD doing act 4 solo runs and even killing diablo solo with no problems at all. Was even fairly quick too. So looks like WD will be my go to class when this crap hits... I still dont like the idea of no AH and having to use MF gear for MF now... kind of ruins paragon for me... that was the whole point of paragon lvls. Not impressed with the bonuses from the paragon points...


----------



## DoomDash

I like how run speed is capped at 25% still. Lame.


----------



## Dustin1

Well, got my 3rd monitor today and I couldn't resist trying this out.









I actually like it, quite a bit.

5760x1080 Diablo 3 0dog destruction


----------



## Cryosis00

Tried my monk on the PTR and it is definitely more enjoyable than my barb. I switched out the rune on sweeping wind to static charge and I am just mowing down packs.

The PTR lists my amulet as level 61, so I can't use it.

Mob density in Act1 is pathetic now. Act3 seems to have the best density once again.

Paragon 2.0 just doesn't do it for me. None of the options feel rewarding. Especially when Paragon exp increases exponentially. You get a single point when you level. So I can do what? Increase my crit damage 1% per point, or my crit chance by 0.2%. Yeah, that just isn't exciting.

I can't comment too much on Loot 2.0. I have only found a single legendary 1h. It was 1100 dps. Had a cool chain lightning unique ability but was a 20% dps downgrade.without a socket.

Paragon2.0/Loot 2.0 patch won't bring me back if the PTR is what I am getting.

I still hold out hope for RoS from what I see on streams. Blizzard has to do something trading. They have to allow legendaries or at least unidentified legendaries to be traded outside your 2hour group window. Otherwise the game just becomes a self found single player game IMO. Which begs, why do we need to connect to battle.net /laugh.


----------



## cravinmild

The WW Barb is dead







You may still have moments of glory ... from time to time but the WW as we know it has died R.I.P.









I have found a new build which I like a lot. I can spam HoTA for 1.5-3mil per hit and never run out of fury .... I button mash and mash and mash and the fury ball never goes down, takes seconds to kill most any boss vs the 10 min it could have taken before.

Bash with a fury gen (I use bash as equipment I have on give bash a boost-use any main with a fury gen), WW with magnet Then I use Superstition as my main passive for fury gen. This passive when fighting any boss, elite, champ will keep your fury at max ALL THE TIME, you will never spend it fast enough. Its an amazing passive for bosses and such for this reason. Rend is for health, first thing I hit after I suck them in with WW, also kills most white trash before it wears off. My other skill is .... cant remember but it buffed crits. Last is sprint .... cause standing around killing whites sucks, get me to those elites faster









Also note I use weaponsmaster for the extra boost using a skorn and last passive is the one which replenishes fury instead of having it drain constantly. I like this passive to help spam sprint

3mill crits, spammed 1.42 times per second with unlimited fury ..... Do the math


----------



## yahu

^is this something you can run with macros on a decent input device? After playing WD 0dog for a night and realizing only one forearm was looking like Popeye's, I started using macros via a toggle on/off input.









*note - I'm not familiar with how a Barb works, so I'm not sure if this is plausible for the build.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^is this something you can run with macros on a decent input device? After playing WD 0dog for a night and realizing only one forearm was looking like Popeye's, I started using macros via a toggle on/off input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note - I'm not familiar with how a Barb works, so I'm not sure if this is plausible for the build.


You may be able to assign your kb commands to a mouse if the mouse supports it, not sure you would want preprogramed moves with barb builds, fury management requires a keen eye and situational awareness, macros will lock you to the same set of moves each time regardless if they are needed- they may even cause more bad then good.

I use the MMO7, I never touch a keyboard while playing







Barb like any of the toons have their own feel, once you get a build that works for you its almost rhythmic and done without thought. I like the barb as I perfer a IN-YO-FACE type game but I tried and had some success with a Skorn tank Wiz hybrid. I always come back for the barb though. Cant wait for that pansy Templar dude in RoS, gonna rip his testies off then turn to beat a monster to death with them, BARB FOR LIFE


----------



## yahu

^ah, good info. I wondered how that would work. For WD I toggle on 0dog, then toggle off. Usually pretty quick. If you keep it going it definitely hinders movement, so I need to stay pretty static on elites till they're down. I usually toggle off/on to move around the field though.

In trying CM wiz (though I haven't yet put much time into that) I do know that I couldn't rely on macros toggling on/off as much. Granted I'm a couple ticks away from 60 so I think there is a rune or two I'm missing.

BTW - it might have been covered but I jumped 14 paragon levels when importing my profile into PTR. Is that expected?


----------



## cravinmild

paragon lvls are now combined from all toons you have. You can then spend those paragon lvls on special stats









I have never really used macros, perhaps you would have better luck as your familiar with the process. I know my mouse can record movement. I have wondered about programing a macro which would swap all my equipment for a secondary set I carry with a single click. That would be handy


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> The WW Barb is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may still have moments of glory ... from time to time but the WW as we know it has died R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found a new build which I like a lot. I can spam HoTA for 1.5-3mil per hit and never run out of fury .... I button mash and mash and mash and the fury ball never goes down, takes seconds to kill most any boss vs the 10 min it could have taken before.
> 
> Bash with a fury gen (I use bash as equipment I have on give bash a boost-use any main with a fury gen), WW with magnet Then I use Superstition as my main passive for fury gen. This passive when fighting any boss, elite, champ will keep your fury at max ALL THE TIME, you will never spend it fast enough. Its an amazing passive for bosses and such for this reason. Rend is for health, first thing I hit after I suck them in with WW, also kills most white trash before it wears off. My other skill is .... cant remember but it buffed crits. Last is sprint .... cause standing around killing whites sucks, get me to those elites faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also note I use weaponsmaster for the extra boost using a skorn and last passive is the one which replenishes fury instead of having it drain constantly. I like this passive to help spam sprint
> 
> 3mill crits, spammed 1.42 times per second with unlimited fury ..... Do the math


That build works and HOTA works very well with Increased AOE splash from the paragon points. I still like to WW with hurricane rune with superstition. With the hurricane rune you can prevent monsters from performing their hit animations by just constantly moving. Even works on elite packs. Kinda a cheese thing to do but allows you to run any difficulty with minimal gear.

For now, Blizzard removed the MF bonus from every difficulty so their is no longer a point to farm anything bu normal difficulty. After reading Travis Day's comments about MF, it might all but disappear from the game.


----------



## Sainesk

RoS pre-orders are up.

Digital Deluxe + Collector's ed get 3 extra character slots on top of regular edition

Quote:


> You also have the option to prepurchase the Digital Deluxe Edition, which contains a wealth of in-game goodies: a collection of exclusive helm- and weapon-transmogrification recipes to distinguish your hero among the champions of Sanctuary; a loyal Spectral Hound minion to keep your adventurers company on their epic journeys; three additional character slots to accommodate new heroes; an in-game Treasure Goblin companion pet for World of Warcraft; and an assortment of Crusader-themed Battle.net portraits and Malthael-themed decals for StarCraft II.


To use my Bnet Balance from RMAH or to go for a Collector's like my Vanilla D3...?


----------



## Cryosis00

Nothing in the Collectors Edition that interests me, but if it interests you, go for it. I will opt for the Digital Deluxe.

I am still waiting to hear the release date news for the PS4 version.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I like how run speed is capped at 25% still. Lame.


Yeah, an entire 1% more when blizz said "increase move speed cap" AHH HA HA.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah, an entire 1% more when blizz said "increase move speed cap" AHH HA HA.


Thats on the PTR atm right? as I remember seeing something on youtube (From Blizzcon) or maybe it was a streamer, mentioning in RoS that move speed wasn't capped.


----------



## cravinmild

I haven't really seen much of a difference with Sprint Marathon in PTR or Vanilla, not so much it would make a difference. WW attack at movement speed will be gone when the patch goes live with Marathon replacing it as the go to rune with sprint imo


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> paragon lvls are now combined from all toons you have. You can then spend those paragon lvls on special stats


understood on that but I actually went from a Paragon 30 --> Paragon 44 on one toon specifically.


----------



## cravinmild

not sure but I know another who had one lvl 60 toon along with a couple of low lvl toons (sub lvl 10) and they also jumped 12 paragon with no explanation. I got no bonus paragon lvls









I have noticed some weirdness with PTR and Vanilla while changing between the two. I have a few items from PTR I looted which show in my stash after returning to vanilla, later went missing.

I have stopped PTR, no sense farming for stuff which will not count and be taken from you after PTR closes. Going back to Vanilla I have also noticed I cant kill as quickly as PTR, elites drop like flies in PTR but Vanilla I die over and over. Vanilla WW may be gone with the patch release but my barb will more powerful then ever









I have been hearing chatter regarding reduced drop rates with 2.0 with many peeps stopping PTR to stockpile crafting materials in from regular D3, 2.0 will make collecting these things much much slower. I have noticed the reduction myself, its very large. Gold in vanilla drops stacks over 10k but PTR they are closer to 2k stacks .... more gold drops with less gold in each with PTR. I went from 4mil gold to 7.5mill in the 30h I played PTR, its too much to give away imo. In Vanilla D3 I can at least keep that 3mill and use it when loot 2.0 goes live.


----------



## Sainesk

Really hope they fix PvP for RoS...

As ashamed I am to admit I ever played it considering what it has turned into today, Runescape had it right back in the day. Few games have given me the adrenaline rush of PK-ing where you know a mistake can cost you the gear that took hundreds if not thousands of hours to get if you were willing to risk it (I was one of those crazy people that pked with a party hat for the fun of it) or gave such a rush with the riches gained for every opponent that fell to their knees. The deeper you went into the wilderness, the less likely you were to make it out alive but sometimes the risk was worth the reward. If you're alone are you prepared to run into an ambush team, maybe even an entire clan - do you dare walk in areas where more than one opponent can engage you at once or do you stick to the places where even if you run into a team they have to alternate fighters instead of all jumping you at once. Do you even trust the people you are working with to resist the temptation of backstabbing you for your treasures?

Then there was the arena too where you didn't lose your hard earned gear, but you could place bets against your opponent in items or currency.

Granted i'm comparing an MMORPG which D3 is not, but the PvP in some other games really feel like a real world medieval drama, whereas currently in D3 it is meaningless, boring and no surprise nearly no-one plays it.


----------



## cravinmild

haha, never tired it, even seen it. I may need to find time to visit pvp


----------



## SeD669

hey guys whats the advantage of playing on higher monster powers??? more xp/gold?
And is it worth making gems just to sell and make money?
cheers


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> haha, never tired it, even seen it. I may need to find time to visit pvp


it's about as fun and balenced as it was in diablo 2. you're not missing much. its not a pvp game.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> it's about as fun and balenced as it was in diablo 2. you're not missing much. its not a pvp game.


What? Diablo 2 PvP was amazing and there's still a MASSIVE player base just for that reason alone.


----------



## cravinmild

anyone else farming crafting material? Hoping they may be of some use in the future, lord knows playing for a upgrade is never going to happen lol.

ACT 3, mp2 keep nothing but money and yellows for crafting. Fill my bags in about 10 min, return to town and salvage. Good times


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> What? Diablo 2 PvP was amazing and there's still a MASSIVE player base just for that reason alone.


..are you serious? bots / edited toons dominated D2 pvp for years, and still do. when you run into a hammerdin who has a white belt that gives him more bonuses than all of your legit gear combined, it stops being fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> ..are you serious? bots / edited toons dominated D2 pvp for years, and still do. when you run into a hammerdin who has a white belt that gives him more bonuses than all of your legit gear combined, it stops being fun.


That was a problem until the ladder reset after those were introduced, probably close to 10 years ago







.


----------



## Darkling5499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That was a problem until the ladder reset after those were introduced, probably close to 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


they were a problem long after that. i played D2 up until D3's release. just because blizzard stopped caring about them doesn't mean they stopped existing.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> they were a problem long after that. i played D2 up until D3's release. just because blizzard stopped caring about them doesn't mean they stopped existing.


Bots did/do CS/Baal runs. People who had modified gear and characters played on stolen/muted/banned CD keys on Open Bnet and there was no way to load a modified character into Closed Bnet due to it all being server side.

Still play D2 to this day, don't think I'll ever fully give it up. As per the hdin comment, yeah, NOT on closed Bnet.

/thread


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Bots did/do CS/Baal runs. People who had modified gear and characters played on stolen/muted/banned CD keys on Open Bnet and there was no way to load a modified character into Closed Bnet due to it all being server side.
> 
> Still play D2 to this day, don't think I'll ever fully give it up. As per the hdin comment, yeah, NOT on closed Bnet.
> 
> /thread


I don't know what you just said here







Guess I should stick to mindless button mashing lol


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I don't know what you just said here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should stick to mindless button mashing lol


Don't mind me, my inner D2 nerd comes out somtimes and I kinda forget that others may not know/or have little knowledge of the game and or its "slang"..


----------



## DoomDash

As someone who didn't hate D3, and logged 1400 hours, I'm getting worried for Reaper of Souls. I've been occasionally visiting the diablo subreddit, as well as the official forums, and some of my doubts about the expansion are being reinforced. Let me give you some examples:

- http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/11307900907

-



Diablo is one of my favorite series of all time. It has declined on my list, and one thing that has really been killing is that my friends don't enjoy it enough to play. Without my friends my experience in Diablo III was not bad but it just wasn't the same as it was for me in Diablo II days. Back then Blizzard games seemed like an unstoppable near perfect force, and everyone loved them. The reason all this stuff worries me, is it means all these little problems are going to drive everyone away again, including my friends. I was hoping Reaper of Souls could bring at least a few of them back, but if Blizzard releases this expansion in a state where people feel like its unfinished ( again ), there is no way they are winning them back. I don't think Diablo 3 is a good enough game to play without having a positive strong community / friends behind it.

I really feel like Blizzard is releasing it far too soon, with many flaws or design issues. There are many things I like about Reaper of Souls direction, but nothing looks perfectly executed or like it's enough.

I'm really debating if I should even bother picking it up. It is disappointing that there is no perfect ARPG out these days. PoE sucks, D3 isn't good enough, and TL2 just doesn't have the depth.


----------



## Cryosis00

Doom,
I will have to watch the video you posted over lunch to see his points but I will assume he echos many of the points already expressed by a bunch of people on the forums.

My biggest complaint is BOA items. I get that Blizzard is trying to squeeze out the gold sellers and 3rd party sites profiting from unidentified item sales. However, I feel, this change does more harm to the player than to people trying to make a profit.

Often times I have found items friends of mine were looking for and visa versa. It was always a great feeling knowing that I had an item, that I really did not need, which I could give to a friend when they logged in from work. It made me want to play more to find that next item either for myself or friend and it also made my friends play more because they enjoyed that new armor or weapon and wanted to play the game.

Now that is all gone, unless the item drops within a 2 hour window while said players are grouped in the same game. It totally removes the point of having a friends list. It also reduces the chance you will find other aquaintances or friends through trading.

It makes me wonder what the point of clans/guilds are for in ROS. It just becomes a glorified chat channel.

Rifts could be so much cooler if Blizzard adopted GGG's concept of maps in POE. The ability to change the density/mob type/ difficulty, etc of a map through materials found while playing the game is a brilliant idea that adds so much replay to the "end game". It would also emphasize Rifts if those monsters were of a level that you could not encounter in the other parts of the game, with legendary drops that could only drop in Rifts.

That would make me play them until D4. Instead Rifts are just another zone with a boss that drops a yellow or 2. A boss that has 10x the health of an elite pack but no bonus to rewards. Why would I bother with a Rift if I can kill 10 elites in the same time frame and get 10x the loot from doing so.

The $40 price point annoys me as well, but I will probably pay anyways, at least for the PS4 version, which will be $59. If we step back and look at what we are getting, it isn't much. A new class and a single act.

I am ranting but I think the player base as a whole is scared for what ROS may be. I just hope Blizz makes some changes. They have 2 months.


----------



## cravinmild

I dont think its a rant, it think its the feeling of most peeps and a general feeling towards the half ass effort put into games nowadays. Seem developers are looking for every angle to extort money ..... last year its DLC and now full game price for an expansion ... a small one too. I enjoy D3 also for the most part but i kind of hope Blizz really does a bad job, doesnt change anything, keeps the game broken and I hope there is a blacklash like the worlds never seen by the players. I honestly think developers have pushed beyond what the market can bear, our tolerances have been rubbed so raw and wallets clawed clean of our hard earned money. Gaming is crap, developers are greedy wastes of air and hardware companies all the ready to sell us another more power piece of hardware to make up for craptacular coding which holds everything back.

NOW THATS A RANT


----------



## yahu

Blizzard aside - historically game developers tend to be more of the "it will be ready when it's ready" mentality. Publishers, not so much. With indie games it is a bit different as those developers tend to like working directly with their community, knowing that the game isn't complete, and allowing the community to add input. I think I agree with everything else you say, except that I don't think RoS failing will change a thing.


----------



## DoomDash

OK so some hope is coming back to me.

A) They seemed to have fixed or at least started to fix the legendary drop rate everyone is complaining about.

B)



Hardcore racing, now THAT sounds fun.


----------



## steve210

i getting back into this game again anyone can add me just started my level 6 wizard my battletag demonslayer#1411


----------



## navynuke499

Just got back from a 7 month deployment. Anything big change I should know about ?


----------



## SirWaWa

anyone playing with 32x AA?
it generally runs great @ 60fps but when things get crazy massive fps drop
sli 580's, about 1gig of vram usage


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ive had Diablo III since launch and this is the first time ive installed it

I need help and bad I cant figure this out for nothing & its irritating me. I was able to play Diablo III once and then when I shut down & restarted the game I have been plagued with this damn error & I cant get it to run again

"An error occurred while writing to your hard drive. Please make sure your HDD is not full & try again" Error *BLZPTS00009*


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Ive had Diablo III since launch and this is the first time ive installed it
> 
> I need help and bad I cant figure this out for nothing & its irritating me. I was able to play Diablo III once and then when I shut down & restarted the game I have been plagued with this damn error & I cant get it to run again
> 
> "An error occurred while writing to your hard drive. Please make sure your HDD is not full & try again" Error *BLZPTS00009*


Try running as administrator, errors like that are common when you don't have permission to write to the HDD.


----------



## discoprince

loot 2.0 to live servers anytime soon?


----------



## cravinmild

I hope so, had to stop playing the ptr. I enjoyed it but seeings i cant keep any i find it was a waste of time. Cant play vanilla, to painful ... come on come on patch


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discoprince*
> 
> loot 2.0 to live servers anytime soon?


I don't see it happening. They are still playing around with legendary drop rates.

The only fun I was having on PTR was leveling new characters because of the guaranteed legendary drops from bosses.

Legendary drop rates when farming at 60 are still very low. Add to the fact there is less mob density and no magic find/nephlam bonuses. Just makes me not even bother.

The loot 1.5 system they are using on console is perfect IMO. You get loot at a great pace. The class targeted legendary drops are on point. However on the PTR I still get legendary drops that will roll another classes stat. On the console if you are a barb, you are guaranteed STR as the main stat roll.


----------



## chris164935

Does anyone know if we will be able to farm for level 63 items when the next patch comes out? Currently, only being able to find up to level 60 items sucks. If not, then I'd say there really is no hope for this game unless you don't mind to spend another $40 (







). And even then, who knows? They pretty much have 2 months left to get all the issues in the beta and PTR resolved. I don't see it happening.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Does anyone know if we will be able to farm for level 63 items when the next patch comes out? Currently, only being able to find up to level 60 items sucks. If not, then I'd say there really is no hope for this game unless you don't mind to spend another $40 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And even then, who knows? They pretty much have 2 months left to get all the issues in the beta and PTR resolved. I don't see it happening.


If you do not buy RoS you will only have access to level 60 items. However, any new legendary items introduced into the loot 2.0 patch that can be acquired at level 60 you will have access to. There are some legendary items that are torment drops only, which require a level 70 player.

Even if it were possible for you to join a game with players who have access to RoS, you will not be able to equip any items that were higher than level 60, even if they had a reduced level requirement. Blizzard wants your money.


----------



## mothrpe

How do you guys assign your key bindings in the game? Curious if anyone had some custom setups theyd recommend. I got a razer death adder 5 button mouse.


----------



## yahu

I've found it depends on the type of toon. E.g. - WD 0dog runs pretty well in an on/off macro that can be used with your mouse while I don't know that something like this would work well for a WW barb (not familiar enough to know for sure).


----------



## cravinmild

My MMO7 died and im am having a difficult time playing the game lol. Until just recently I had never laid a hand on my keyboard while playing (other then ESC) since the game released, everything was bound to my mouse. Now i just have my stupid 5 button mumba and find it impossible to find anything on my KB


----------



## mothrpe

I was reading the forums on battle net where people were complaining about the RoS beta, stuff like drop rates mostly and it just went on and on forever....Made me feel sorry for the devs, I mean its a beta, its gonna be a bit rough and unbalanced, it ain't done!

Theres issues with D3 but jeeeeez.


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> anyone playing with 32x AA?
> it generally runs great @ 60fps but when things get crazy massive fps drop
> sli 580's, about 1gig of vram usage


Did you do this through nvidia control panel? Can you share any changes you've had success with? I've tried changing antistropic filtering in control panel and not sure if its working or im doing it correctly.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> Did you do this through nvidia control panel? Can you share any changes you've had success with? I've tried changing antistropic filtering in control panel and not sure if its working or im doing it correctly.


through NVP and use programs
find the diabloiii,exe and apply the settings as desired
I use 32x AA (which works for sure, disable in-game AA) higher gpu usage, higher vram usage, generally lower fps but still very very very playable
adaptive v-sync (turn off in-game v-sync) generally smoother than before, especially with SLI (no stuttering since 33x.xx drivers)
I have antistrophic filtering set to 16x by default under global settings so I assume thats already working, with SLI 580's i'm not worried about the performance hit if any...
I have ambient occlusion set to quality as it supposedly makes D3 look better (darker colors are more dark?) works in SC2 though... but performance hit for some, I can't tell
that's about it... avoid FXAA despite what FXAA guides tell you, it's blurs everything including text
the custom AA has the biggest visual impact and performance hit, when viewing your character in the menu, the jaggies should all but disappear, alot better than that 2x? in-game AA nonsense
if your struggling to run d3 as is... (as many have complained about) I don't recommend upping the AA, your game will come to a crawl at times


----------



## cravinmild

My 580 struggled at times with D3, strange as i thought it should eat that game alive. Mostly in very intense battles. Average Vram usage for me is around 580mb and perhaps a few spikes above one gig.


----------



## steve210

should i buy the diablo 3 reaper of souls collector's edition or just save the money buy digital copy and get this http://www.gamestop.com/pc/strategy-guides/diablo-iii-reaper-of-souls-official-strategy-guide/112925


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My 580 struggled at times with D3, strange as i thought it should eat that game alive. Mostly in very intense battles. Average Vram usage for me is around 580mb and perhaps a few spikes above one gig.


Lag spikes? My 560 never had any issues. (that i recall).


----------



## HYPERIONIX

best game ever !!!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> should i buy the diablo 3 reaper of souls collector's edition or just save the money buy digital copy and get this http://www.gamestop.com/pc/strategy-guides/diablo-iii-reaper-of-souls-official-strategy-guide/112925


I honestly don't know that you'd need a strategy guide for this game. It will mostly cover the SP experience I would assume, and if it does have "strategy" for MP, don't be surprised if that becomes quickly outdated as people find different builds while experimenting. There is a lot of free strategy out on the internets.


----------



## cravinmild

No sense getting a guide cause as soon as Blizz decides you need to pay again they will just break all the builds, release new items and change pretty much everything else. Also, based on past history, the game will be a buggy festpile of dung for a year after release so you will have a entire year for that book to become non relient and then pick it up for a fraction of the cost


----------



## Sainesk

Yea I wouldn't buy any guide these days. In some cases one patch, and it's gone...

Online community/player made guides these days for a lot of games are of insane high quality, and they get adapted/updated much quicker than waiting for the next release of a paper guide, if the paper guide sees an update at all that is.


----------



## mothrpe

i hit level 60 for the first time in this game, i like it but i have a few comments/questions:

- the loot system seems a bit.......terrible.......like why have so many drops of useless equipment for your character? its just tedious.

- its hard to get a legendary drop, but then when it does drop its often not even good for your class, again whats the point of that?

- the auction house breaks the game, why would you have that? its like if they had no bind on pickup or bind on equip in world of warcraft, the whole game would be broken, they're both essentially gear grind games, there's no gear grind if everyone can easily get the stuff on the auction house for very cheap.

im a pretty novice player still but these things seem very simple and sensible. another thing is the bizarre art direction, there is a huge disconnect between the cinematics and the ingame models.........starcraft, diablo and world of warcraft look like they were all drawn by the same artist/art style now. I'm dissapointed in that, i used to love how they were so distinct, and diablo had that very diabloish feel. It oozed atmoshpere. I remember being genuinely a bit freaked out when i first encountered the butcher in diablo 1, then in diablo 3 anytime i met a boss it was very underwhelming.

I mean look at this guy, he kinda looks like a girl for one...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> i hit level 60 for the first time in this game, i like it but i have a few comments/questions:
> 
> - the loot system seems a bit.......terrible.......like why have so many drops of useless equipment for your character? its just tedious.
> 
> - its hard to get a legendary drop, but then when it does drop its often not even good for your class, again whats the point of that?
> 
> - the auction house breaks the game, why would you have that? its like if they had no bind on pickup or bind on equip in world of warcraft, the whole game would be broken, they're both essentially gear grind games, there's no gear grind if everyone can easily get the stuff on the auction house for very cheap.
> 
> im a pretty novice player still but these things seem very simple and sensible. another thing is the bizarre art direction, there is a huge disconnect between the cinematics and the ingame models.........starcraft, diablo and world of warcraft look like they were all drawn by the same artist/art style now. I'm dissapointed in that, i used to love how they were so distinct, and diablo had that very diabloish feel. It oozed atmoshpere. I remember being genuinely a bit freaked out when i first encountered the butcher in diablo 1, then in diablo 3 anytime i met a boss it was very underwhelming.
> 
> I mean look at this guy, he kinda looks like a girl for one...


Basically every problem you complained about is gone in the expansion.


----------



## yahu

^except for the tits on azmodan. speaking of bosses looking like a girl, I'm surprised you didn't mention the child-berthing hips of Diablo hisself. Granted, he was "reborn" from a gal, so I think is what they were after.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^except for the tits on azmodan. speaking of bosses looking like a girl, I'm surprised you didn't mention the child-berthing hips of Diablo hisself. Granted, he was "reborn" from a gal, so I think is what they were after.


Not just the hips, but diablo had the breasteses too.


----------



## yahu

^yes she does...see, that just sounds wrong.


----------



## cravinmild

now whats really weird is diablo also sports a sausage down below .... now thats some type of messed up


----------



## LocoDiceGR

http://www.medianxl.com/t4305-median-xl-ultimative-xiv-released#103046


----------



## n0ypi

So I'm really looking into this game. Last Diablo game I played was Diablo 2 LOD back in the bugged item days ahaha. So this is gonna be like a new game for me. Is it worth $30?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So I'm really looking into this game. Last Diablo game I played was Diablo 2 LOD back in the bugged item days ahaha. So this is gonna be like a new game for me. Is it worth $30?


If you aren't expecting it to be Diablo 2 with better graphics, I think it is. Even if you don't find the endgame appealing, playing from normal to hell with a few chars is fun and should get you at least 60 hours of gameplay... and if you do like the endgame, it can go up from there.


----------



## psyclum

in normal you beat the cat to death with a stick.

in nightmare you unlock the sword skill and you slice the cat to death with a sword

in hell you unlock the gun skill and you shoot the cat to death

in infernal you keep shooting the same cat over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again hoping you get that gold plated gun


----------



## Deicidium

hi guys,

so far, for those who played in PTR or RoS. What can you say about the expansion? Is it worth buying for?

I quit playing Diablo 3 2-3 months after its launch. Why? because of the damn Auction House and my innate unluckiness in loots. Also that time, I can't progress in the first levels of Act 2 inferno because of inferior equips.

Right now, I am waiting for RoS and about 50% sure of buying it.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> so far, for those who played in PTR or RoS. What can you say about the expansion? Is it worth buying for?
> 
> I quit playing Diablo 3 2-3 months after its launch. Why? because of the damn Auction House and my innate unluckiness in loots. Also that time, I can't progress in the first levels of Act 2 inferno because of inferior equips.
> 
> Right now, I am waiting for RoS and about 50% sure of buying it.


If it has truly been that long. Then buy it. I think you will be pleasantly surprised from where it has come since then... still now awesome. but not terrible.


----------



## mothrpe

I got to lvl 60 paragon level 3 with my wizard, now onto inferno. That said, any tips on getting powerful enough for MP10 eventually?

this is my character

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Brimley-1194/hero/39991678


----------



## steve210

I'm able to fight on monster power 5 right now


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I got to lvl 60 paragon level 3 with my wizard, now onto inferno. That said, any tips on getting powerful enough for MP10 eventually?
> 
> this is my character
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Brimley-1194/hero/39991678


Play a lot, and search the interwebs for the best build.

I just listed some of my better gear on RMAH, hoping to have it pay for Reaper of Souls and Legacy of the Void. My mempo looks like it will go for ~$40.


----------



## wolfxing

I am thinking about solo MP10... tried MP9 @ Chapter 3 yesterday, it went okay
with all skills I get 400+ all res and 30k+ HP, is that enough for soloing MP10?
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/XXA-1383/hero/2559690


----------



## yahu

^I'm not super familiar with the DH, so take that for what you will, but I'm not sure most would consider that enough for soloing MP10. I guess understand what you're trying to get out of it. If you just want to push through and it feels "OK" then that is a personal call you'll have to make. If you are farming then "OK" isn't usually good enough. For farming you want to be super efficient; e.g. - some of the WW barb builds where you are constantly moving and almost always buffed.

For those that are newer to D3, realize that some of the builds you're reading about may not be the same or possibly even nerf'd altogether when the changes are released. Wanted to point that out before people start spending too much energy on different builds.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfxing*
> 
> I am thinking about solo MP10... tried MP9 @ Chapter 3 yesterday, it went okay
> with all skills I get 400+ all res and 30k+ HP, is that enough for soloing MP10?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/XXA-1383/hero/2559690


I can solo mp10 with my wife's dh , but its no efficient. More dps than yours too.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfxing*
> 
> I am thinking about solo MP10... tried MP9 @ Chapter 3 yesterday, it went okay
> with all skills I get 400+ all res and 30k+ HP, is that enough for soloing MP10?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/XXA-1383/hero/2559690


Find the MP level that allows you to 1-2 shot whites and kill elites as quick as possible. While the higher MP's do offer increased XP/MF/GF, the point is to clear as fast as possible. In turn you will actually have a better XP/h rate over slowly killing mobs on MP10.


----------



## Sainesk

Accidentally salvaged a 1m legendary, I guess this find makes up for it though...





I dunno if i'm going to hit P100 before RoS - just want the feat of strength







, around 77 at the moment and it's getting tedious. 78 is halfway iirc...


----------



## DoomDash

It only took me 40-50 hours to get 0 to P100 on my second barb. heh.

And I've salvaged 70m items before.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Accidentally salvaged a 1m legendary, I guess this find makes up for it though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if i'm going to hit P100 before RoS - just want the feat of strength
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , around 77 at the moment and it's getting tedious. 78 is halfway iirc...


I wouldn't bother trying to hit P100 before RoS. They have significantly increased the paragon leveling speed in RoS.

To give you some perspective. P1000 on live servers is something like P300 in RoS.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolfxing*
> 
> I am thinking about solo MP10... tried MP9 @ Chapter 3 yesterday, it went okay
> with all skills I get 400+ all res and 30k+ HP, is that enough for soloing MP10?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/XXA-1383/hero/2559690
> 
> 
> 
> Find the MP level that allows you to 1-2 shot whites and kill elites as quick as possible. While the higher MP's do offer increased XP/MF/GF, the point is to clear as fast as possible. In turn you will actually have a better XP/h rate over slowly killing mobs on MP10.
Click to expand...

Truth here

You will increase loot and money and experience quickest doing it like this. I can do MP6-7 but I have more fun and make more at MP2-3 with most monsters being one or two shot. I stopped playing and my damage was 178k but since returning months later my damage is now 128k having changed nothing. My toon also feels different now, like its getting action while i was away at work.


----------



## Sainesk

Patch 2.0.1 going live today (according to the lead producer). 14GB Download ouch, 6 hours before maintenance is finished if everything goes according to plan, though I doubt it.



Spoiler: Major changes quote from a MVP...



Major Changes:
-Loot. 2.0: New affix system, new stats, new legendary items and affixes, revamped old legs
-With the exception of Torment Only Legs, all legs can drop at all levels. The item level will match your char level.
-Loot 2.0 contains Smart Loot which means you have a higher chance to get items with affixes suited to your character. Not all drops are smart loot though so you can find things for alts.
-Paragon 2.0: Paragon levels converted to account wide paragon. Each character will have paragon points to spend.
-Many many class changes (read the patch notes above)
-Neph Valor removed. No more prepping to do a run.
-MF no longer on items. Legacy MF is reduced to 10% of full stat.
-Lifesteal removed and legacy items will have reduced effects past 60. Replaced by several other healing mechanics
-Normal, Nightmare, Hell, Inferno removed. MP removed.
-Monster Density adjusted. It will be lower than MP 10 levels to resolve game and server issues however you should not encounter big areas without anything in it.

Additions:
-Cursed chests added: they spawn timed challenge events like killing waves of mobs
-Play through Acts only once instead of four times (unless you want to do it again)
-Monsters now scale to your level so you always get max XP. Item drops will be for your level.
-Leveling speed increased at least for paragon levels
-New difficulty system. Normal, Hard, Expert, Master, Torment 1-6.
-Torment has Torment only lvl 70 Legs (RoS), chance at Imperial gems dropping from lvl 61 and up mobs (RoS), increased Leg find rates. UBERS is now Torment only.
-Torment unlocks at 60 now.
-Updates to some boss fights
-Neph Glory: new globe drop that gives a buff that can stack up to 3 times. Modified by some skills.
-Survival Bonus Added: Pools of Reflection give you a bonus pool of XP worth 25% of the XP you need to get to next level. These stack. If you die you lose the bonus.
-Leveling characters is much more rewarding in addition to being fast. Blues and Rares now awarded for some quests.
-Destructables (barrels, urns, bodies, stumps, etc) can be rewarding. Most are empty but sometimes you get a rain of gold, blue, rare, or Legendary items. Based on RoS Beta playthrough.
-Clans and Communities added (these show lobby style avatars of your characters like D2)
-New Map GUI: You can jump to any unlocked waypoint in the Act by hitting M. No need to physically be at a waypoint anymore.

Crafting and Other Stuff:
-Crafting costs changed, crafting materials changed w/new one added. New Diamond Gem.
-Crafting mats now stack much higher. May be converted to a currency system at some point to further free up space.Tomes of Secret removed. Converted to DE.
-Updates to graphics, game optimization, etc. Many report less rubberbanding and less asset load lag.
-Potions come in one type, stack to 100, and are auto pick up like gold

Further Item Changes - What is BOA?:
-New Loot 2.0 Legs can be given to those in party who were there when they dropped for up to 2 hours. They become BOA after that.
-Gold is BOA*
-Marquise gems and up are BOA
-Common Debris and RoS crafting mats are BOA
-Rares modified by the Mystic (RoS) are BOA
-Legacy Legendary items can still be traded/given
-Legacy crafting mats can be traded
-Standard Rares, blues, whites can be traded/given.

*With the AH still in the game at patch time it is unknown how gold will actually be dealt with. Possible that we can't trade between chars but can use on GAH. Will have to see how it works when it comes up.

RoS Prep Notes:
-Legacy Legendary items will not unlock Transmog Skins on the Mystic. This includes Un-ID items. Don't waste gold buying them.
-Do not know if new Leg 2.0 items that drop during the patch will unlock transmog skins or not. Might need full ROS release for that to happen.
-Legacy Legendary items can not be enchanted by the Mystic in RoS. The old affix system is not compatible with the new affix system she uses. This probably applies to all Legacy gear.
-New Loot 2.0 Legendary Items and Rares that drop after the patch CAN be enchanted by the Mystic in RoS.
-If you have good Legs/BiS gear now, it will be useful for leveling up come RoS and will eventually be replaced in the mid 60s to 70 range.
-Marquise gems start dropping in RoS from level 61 and up mobs, even on Normal Difficulty. Think carefully before wasting gold on them.

What features are ROS Only?:
-Act V
-Level 61-70
-Crusader
-Adventure Mode w/ Rifts and Bounties
-Mystic
-4th Stash Tab

NO - we can't play RoS until March 25th, even if we pre-ordered. While that should seem obvious, it was one of the top questions on the PTR and here on the forums.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Mine is updating now says 15 to 60 minutes--- after 2 mins it is @ 15%


----------



## yahu

schweet! starting the download!







been getting the itch to play DIII recently, so this is good news!


----------



## Cybertox

Used to play this a lot during summer 2012, stopped however because it got too time consuming and the loot I was getting was just meh. Neither was hardcore mode fun...
Got a lil bit excited about the new dlc but as I checked the content I was like, alright I am not going back, plus the price, lol it costs like a completely new game.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Used to play this a lot during summer 2012, stopped however because it got too time consuming and the loot I was getting was just meh. Neither was hardcore mode fun...
> Got a lil bit excited about the new dlc but as I checked the content I was like, alright I am not going back, plus the price, lol it costs like a completely new game.


Its disgusting what they want to charge for minor DLC, this would be like $4.99 for most companies releasing DLC content.


----------



## Sainesk

I got it for "free" as well as LOTV in the future thanks to the RMAH. Sure you can say it could have been real money if it went to my paypal, but these days it's hard to sell much for $250 any more and declaring each "little" sold item as income was getting to be a pain so I just sent anything to bnet balance (which doesn't need to be declared as income afaik). $40 is pretty ridiculous though for what were getting... also losing stuff from Vanilla so it's a double whammy (like all the AH storage space we had in exchange for 2 character slots and 1 stash tab of space for one).


----------



## Nw0rb

Is anyone playing the new patch ? Id like to try it out if anyone is around and wants to play for a few hrs r something


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Is anyone playing the new patch ? Id like to try it out if anyone is around and wants to play for a few hrs r something


Servers are down until 11PM Eastern.


----------



## Sainesk

It's up. Wow these rares i'm finding are amazing only on torment 1. My Barb is captain poop though as whirlwind barb, gonna have to mix his skills up a bit. Will post when I find a Leg.

Also, created a clan for OCN so we can get together, see what legendaries everyone's finding and all...


----------



## Sainesk

First one, could be worse...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## StaticFX

servers were up.. sort of.. lol now they are down, errors all over in the patch.. could even swap chars.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> It's up. Wow these rares i'm finding are amazing only on torment 1. My Barb is captain poop though as whirlwind barb, gonna have to mix his skills up a bit. Will post when I find a Leg.


Yeah drops have been great for me as well since servers came up. I do need to seriously work on my barbs damage though, hadn't played since forever and sitting here with a measly 6xK damage. Not impossible but kills take some time. Experience definitely seems up a lot since I last played... 3 or 4 paragon levels ( 7 now ) since I started playing tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Also, created a clan for OCN so we can get together, see what legendaries everyone's finding and all...


I saw one but didn't know who made it, main reason I popped back into this thread, lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Yeah drops have been great for me as well since servers came up. I do need to seriously work on my barbs damage though, hadn't played since forever and sitting here with a measly 6xK damage. Not impossible but kills take some time. Experience definitely seems up a lot since I last played... 3 or 4 paragon levels ( 7 now ) since I started playing tonight.


I'm in pretty much the same situation. This patch sounds kind of neat, I might see if I can get one of my characters back to being competent.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm in pretty much the same situation. This patch sounds kind of neat, I might see if I can get one of my characters back to being competent.


Definitely an improvement since last time I played, quite liking it. I think I will be a bit bummed about the auction house ( gold ) though, it was such an easy to way to offload a bunch of stuff relatively easily. Selling items in D2 was an absolute pain unless you were apart of a community like d2jsp or another trading site.


----------



## SeD669

I would love to join the OCN clan








Quote:


> Selling items in D2 was an absolute pain unless you were apart of a community like d2jsp or another trading site.


we can make a small OCN community for that. up to 120 clan members in any one clan


----------



## SirWaWa

so I patched D3
what does the new "reflections" options do in graphics?
when I turn it on the glow for doorways disappear and most importantly most FPS comes to a fricken crawl
playing D3 with 32x AA from NVP
when I turn it off it's back to "classic" D3 performance (playable)


----------



## chris164935

I think the new patch is pretty good. Still some issues from PTR that made it to live. I'm still finding items and materials that are ROS-only. And it's impossible to craft amulets because of not being able to find the required materials. I don't know... I feel like most of my legendaries are coming from white chests now versus bosses or champion/elite packs. Anyone else noticing this?
I'm also finding A LOT of blue items, like stupid amounts. And last, unfortunately, it seems like finding decent weapons to replace the ones I had before the patch will be next to impossible. I have yet to find a yellow that has more than 1000 DPS on it and, then, of course, finding a legendary is tough as well. All in all, though, I am happier and I wish the game had shipped like this.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I think the new patch is pretty good. Still some issues from PTR that made it to live. I'm still finding items and materials that are ROS-only. And it's impossible to craft amulets because of not being able to find the required materials. I don't know... I feel like most of my legendaries are coming from white chests now versus bosses or champion/elite packs. Anyone else noticing this?
> I'm also finding A LOT of blue items, like stupid amounts. And last, unfortunately, it seems like finding decent weapons to replace the ones I had before the patch will be next to impossible. I have yet to find a yellow that has more than 1000 DPS on it and, then, of course, finding a legendary is tough as well. All in all, though, I am happier and I wish the game had shipped like this.


Patch notes for those at work?


----------



## Loyrl

So is the clan for normal mode or HC?


----------



## Hatchet

Patch Notes for 2.0.1: (warning, its HUGE)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GENERAL
Pools of Reflection have been added to the game
Pools of Reflection provide a 25% bonus to experience
This bonus persists until you reach a set amount of bonus experience (equal to approximately 10% of the current amount of Paragon experience needed to reach the next Paragon level) or your character dies
Gathering additional Pools of Reflection bonuses increases the amount of total experience bonus a character can receive until character death, stacking up to 10 times
This experience bonus persists on logout
Nephalem Glory has been added to the game
Occasionally during battle, monsters will drop Power Globes when damaged or killed
Power Globes grant the Nephalem Glory buff, which causes players to deal additional damage in the form of golden lightning bolts and increases their movement speed for a short time
This buff can stack up to three times
New hero stats have been added to the game
These include Toughness, Healing, Splash Damage, Cooldown Reduction, and Resource Cost Reduction
Life Steal has been redesigned and is now less effective at higher character levels
At level 60, Life Steal is reduced to 10% effectiveness
Players now have the ability to resurrect in multiple places when they die in Normal (non-Hardcore) games
You may choose to either resurrect at your body, in town, or at the last checkpoint you encountered
Players may not resurrect at their body during a Boss encounter
Players may only resurrect at their body a maximum of three times in a row
Player hit boxes have been adjusted to more closely represent character models
Both male and female models of the same class share the same size hit box
Followers now automatically level with characters
Quests now occasionally grant item rewards when completed during the leveling process
Gold can no longer be traded
Nephalem Valor has been removed from the game
Graphics engine has been updated to support reflections
Reflections can be turned on in the Options > Video menu
Note: This setting is not recommended for players running minimum system specifications
BOSSES
Many bosses have had their mechanics revisted and retuned
The following bosses have received the largest changes to their encounters:
Maghda
Siegebreaker
Azmodan
Iskatu
In addition, the enrage timers for the following Bosses will only be enabled in Torment I and above:
The Butcher
Zoltun Kulle
Belial
Ghom
Siegebreaker
Rakanoth
CLASSES
Barbarian
Active Skills
Bash
Decreased Fury per Attack from 8 to 6
Increased damage from 165% to 170% weapon damage
Removed knockback effect
Skill Rune - Onslaught
Increased total reverberation damage from 50% to 80%
Skill Rune - Punish
Lowered the damage increase from 8% to 4% for 5 seconds
Skill Rune - Instigation
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Now Increases Fury generated per Attack to 8
Skill Rune - Pulverize
Increased shockwave damage from 38% to 70% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Cleave
Increased damage from 140% to 150% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Rupture
Increased explosion damage from 85% to 160% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Reaping Swing
Decreased fury gained from each enemy hit from 3 to 1
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Scattering Blast
Increased knockback from 9 to 10 yards
Increased damage from 60% to 80% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Broad Sweep
Increased damage from 175% to 210% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Frenzy
Increased damage from 110% to 120% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Sidearm
Increased damage from 110% to 130% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Triumph
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Berserk
Increases the duration of the Frenzy effect to 10 seconds
Skill Rune - Smite
Increased chance to call down lightning from 20% to 30%
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Maniac
Lowered damage increase from 4% to 2.5% per stack of Frenzy
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Weapon Throw
No longer costs Fury
Now generates 6 Fury per attack
No longer slows enemies
Increased damage from 130% to 150% weapon damage
Now unlocks at Level 17 (previously 14)
Skill Rune - Mighty Throw
Increased damage from 169% to 210% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Ricochet
Decreased ricochet range from 20 to 15 yards
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Throwing Hammer
Reduced chance to stun from 50% to 30%
Lowered stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Stupefy
Reduced chance to Confuse from 20% to 15%
Reduced duration of Confusion from 6 seconds to 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Dread Bomb
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Balanced Weapon
Increases Fury generated per attack to 8
Damage type becomes Fire
Hammer of the Ancients
Increased damage from 325% to 535% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Rolling Thunder
Increased damage from 275% to 505% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Smash
No longer strikes a smaller area
Increased damage from 406% to 640% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - The Devil's Anvil
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Thunderstrike
Reduced stun duration from 3 to 2 seconds
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Birthright
No longer has a chance to drop treasure
Rend
Increased base damage from 925% to 1000% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Blood Lust
Skill has been reworked
Heal for 0.5% of your maximum Life per second for each affected enemy
Skill Rune - Lacerate
Increased damage from 903% to 1350% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Mutilate
Increased movement speed reduction from 60% to 80%
Skill Rune - Bloodbath
Increased damage from 100% to 1000% weapon damage
Seismic Slam
Damage increased from 240% to 550% weapon damage
Now knocks enemies into the air instead of back
Skill Rune - Stagger
Chance to stun increased from 70% to 80%
Stun duration lowered from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
Damage increased from 288% to 710% weapon damage
Changes the knock up effect to a 5 yard knockback
Skill Rune - Rumble
Increased damage from 60% to 230% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Strength from Earth
No longer reduces Fury cost
Skill has been reworked
Gain 1% of your maximum Life for every enemy hit
Skill Rune - Cracking Rift
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Permafrost
Create a sheet of Frost that deals 710% weapon damage as Cold and Slows enemies by 60% for 2 seconds
Whirlwind
Damage increased from 145% to 275% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Dust Devils
Damage increased from 40% to 80% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Hurricane
Skill has been reworked
Pull enemies from up to 35 yards away towards you while Whirlwinding
Skill Rune - Blood Funnel
Life restored on Critical Hits reduced from 2% to 1% of your maximum Life
Skill Rune - Wind Shear
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Volcanic Eruption
Increased damage from 189% to 325% weapon damage
Ancient Spear
No longer has a cooldown
No longer generates Fury
Now costs 25 Fury
No longer reduces target's movement speed
Increased damage from 185% to 500% weapon damage
Now pierces enemies
Now unlocks at Level 26 (previously 9)
Skill Rune - Grappling Hooks
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Ranseur
Enemies hit are knocked back 5 yards
Unlocks at Level 29
Skill Rune - Skirmish
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Jagged Edge
Increases the damage to 640% weapon damage as Fire.
Skill Rune - Dread Spear
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Boulder Toss
Expend all remaining Fury to deal 20% weapon damage for every point of Fury expended to enemies within 9 yards of the impact location
Unlocks at Level 48
Skill Rune - Harpoon
Skill has been reworked
Add a chain to the spear to drag all enemies hit back to you and Slow them by 60% for 1 second
Now unlocks at Level 34 (previously 39)
Skill Rune - Rage Flip
Skill has been reworked
Add a chain to the spear to throw all enemies hit behind you and Slow them by 60% for 1 second
Now unlocks at Level 59 (previously 49)
Ground Stomp
Increased range from 12 to 14 yards
Skill Rune - Deafening Crash
Increased amount of enemy movement speed slowed from 60% to 80%
Increased duration of Slow from 3 to 8 seconds
Damage type changed to Cold
Skill Rune - Trembling Stomp
Increased damage from 76% to 575% weapon damage
Damage type changed to Fire
Skill Rune - Avalanche
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Jarring Slam
Enemies hit have a 10% chance to drop a health globe
Leap
Damage increased from 85% to 180% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Iron Impact
Additional Armor gained reduced from 100% to 50% per enemy hit
Skill Rune - Toppling Impact
Now also increases the damage done by Leap to 450%
Sprint
Reduced movement speed increase from 40% to 30%
Skill Rune - Marathon
Reduced movement speed increase from 50% to 40%
Reduced movement speed increase duration from 5 seconds to 4 seconds
Ignore Pain
No longer generates Fury
Cooldown increased from 10 seconds to 30 seconds
Damage reduction reduced from 65% to 50%
Skill Rune - Bravado
This skill has been reworked
Breaks the effects of Stun, Fear, Immobilize, and Slow when Ignore Pain is activated
Skill Rune - Ignorance is Bliss
This skill has been reworked
While Ignore Pain is active, gain 826 Life per Fury spent
Overpower
Increased cooldown from 10 seconds to 12 seconds
Increased damage dealt from 165% to 380% weapon damage
Now unlocks at Level 9 (previously 26)
Skill Rune - Storm of Steel
Increased damage from 50% to 380% weapon damage for each axe
Now unlocks at Level 15 (previously 29)
Skill Rune - Killing Spree
Reduced bonus Critical Hit Chance from 10% to 8%
Reduced duration of bonus Critical Hit Chance from 6 seconds to 5 seconds
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Now unlocks at Level 23 (previously 26)
Skill Rune - Crushing Advance
Increased duration of damage reflect from 4 seconds to 5 seconds
Now unlocks at Level 32 (previously 42)
Skill Rune - Momentum
Reduced Fury generated per enemy hit from 12 to 5
Now unlocks at Level 39 (previously 48)
Skill Rune - Revel
This skill has been reworked
Increases damage of Overpower to 760% weapon damage as Fire
Now unlocks at Level 49 (previously 59)
Revenge
Reduced amount of damage healed from 5% to 2% of maximum Life
Skill Rune - Vengeance is Mine
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Blood Law
Increase healing to 4% of maximum Life for each enemy hit
Skill Rune - Best Served Cold
Reduced Critical Hit Chance increase from 10% to 8%
Reduced Critical Hit Chance duration from 12 seconds to 6 seconds
Skill Rune - Retribution
Increased damage from 286% to 480% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Grudge
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Provocation
This skill has been reworked
Increase the maximum number of charges to 3
Furious Charge
Increased damage from 195% to 360% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Battering Ram
Increased damage from 283% to 760% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Stamina
Fury generated per target hit increased from 8 to 10
Skill Rune - Bull Rush
All targets hit are now stunned instead of only targets that are critically hit
Skill Rune - Dreadnought
This skill has been reworked
All enemies hit are pulled to your destination
Threatening Shout
Now unlocks at Level 14 (previously 17)
Skill Rune - Intimidate
Movement speed reduced increased from 30% to 60%
Skill Rune - Falter
Attack speed reduction increased from 15% to 20%
Skill Rune - Demoralize
Taunt duration increased from 3 seconds to 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Terrify
Increased chance to Fear from 35% to 100%
Increased Fear duration from 2.5 seconds to 3 seconds
Battle Rage
Reduced damage increase from 15% to 10%
Skill Rune - Marauder's Rage
Damage bonus increase lowered from 30% to 15%
Skill Rune - Ferocity
This skill has been reworked
Increases the duration of Battle Rage to 300 seconds
Skill Rune - Swords to Ploughshares
Increased chance to cause enemies to drop Health Globes from 5% to 8%
Skill Rune - Into the Fray
This skill has been reworked
Gain 1% Critical Hit Chance for each enemy within 10 yards while under the effects of Battle Rage
War Cry
Skill Rune - Charge!
Increased Fury gained from 40 to 50
Skill Rune - Invigorate
Increased Life regeneration from 620 to 2025 per second
Earthquake
Cooldown reduced from 120 seconds to 60 seconds
Damage increased from 2000% to 2600% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Giant's Stride
Damage increased from 65% to 160% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Chilling Earth
Now Freezes enemies instead of Slowing
Skill Rune - The Mountain's Call
Reduced cooldown from 105 seconds to 50 seconds
Damage type changed from Fire to Lightning
Skill Rune - Aftershocks
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Molten Fury
Increase Earthquake's damage to 4500% weapon damage as Fire
Skill Rune - Path of Fire
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Cave-In
All enemies within 24 yards are pulled in towards you
Call of the Ancients
No longer costs Fury
Damage increased from 60% to 180% weapon damage
Talic can now also use Leap Attack
Korlic can now also use Furious Charge
Madawc can now also use Seismic Slam
Skill Rune - The Council Rises
This skill has been reworked
The Ancients deal 360% weapon damage as Fire with each attack
Skill Rune - Duty to the Clan
Duration increased from an additional 20 seconds to 45 seconds
Ancients now also gain 200% Armor
Skill Rune - Korlic's Might
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Ancients' Blessing
Heal for 65% Life when the Ancients are called
Skill Rune - Madawc's Madness
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Ancients' Fury
Gain 3 Fury every time an Ancient deals damage
Skill Rune - Talic's Anger
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Together as One
50% of all damage dealt to you is instead divided evenly between the Ancients. The Ancients' damage turns into Lightning
Wrath of the Berserker
No longer costs Fury
Increased duration from 15 seconds to 20 seconds
Skill Rune - Arreat's Wail
No longer knocks back enemies
Increased damage from 430% to 3400% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Insanity
Reduced increased damage from 100% to 50%
Skill Rune - Slaughter
Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Striding Giant
Dodge bonus increased from 60% to 80%
Skill Rune - Thrive on Chaos
This skill has been reworked
While active gain 826 Life per Fury Spent
Passive Skills
Pound of Flesh
No longer increases the chance to find Health Globes
Decreased additional Life from Health Globes from 100% to 50%
Ruthless
This skill has been reworked
You deal 40% additional damage to enemies below 30% health
Nerves of Steel
Reduced amount of Armor gained from 100% to 50% of your Vitality
Weapons Master
Reduced Swords/Daggers bonus from 15% to 8% increased damage
Reduced Maces/Axes bonus from 10% to 5% Critical Hit Chance
Reduced Polearms/Spears bonus from 10% to 8% attack speed
Reduced Mighty Weapons bonus from 3 to 1 Fury per hit
Inspiring Presence
Reduced Life regeneration from 2% to 1% of maximum Life per second
Bloodthirst
This skill has been reworked
Each point of Fury spent heals you for 116 Life. Heal amount is increased by 1% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Animosity
Reduced Fury generation bonus from 20% to 10%
Superstition
Reduced Fury gain from 3 to 2
No Escape
This skill has been reworked
Increase the damage of Weapon Throw and Ancient Spear by 25% against enemies more than 20 yards away from you
Relentless
Ability now activates at 35% Life, up from 20%
Brawler
Reduced damage increase from 30% to 20%
Juggernaut
Increased the reduction of control impairing effects from 20% to 30%
Increased Life recovery from 15% to 20%
Boon of Bul-Kathos
Reduced Earthquake cooldown reduction from 30 seconds to 15 seconds
Demon Hunter
Active Skills
Hungering Arrow
Increased base damage from 115% to 125% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Cinder Arrow
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Serrated Arrow
Increases Hatred generated to 6
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Shatter Shot
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Devouring Shot
Name changed to "Devouring Arrow"
Skill Rune - Spray of Teeth
Increased AoE explosion damage from 50% to 60% weapon damage
Entangling Shot
Increased base damage from 90% to 200% weapon damage
When Entangling Shot hits an enemy, the Slow effect is now refreshed on all entangled targets
Skill Rune - Chain Gang
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Skill Rune - Shock Collar
Increased bonus chain damage from 70% to 80% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Heavy Burden
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Justice is Served
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Bounty Hunter
Skill has been reworked
Increases the Slow amount to 80%
Bola Shot
Name changed to "Bolas"
Skill Rune - Thunder Ball
Lowered Stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Bitter Pill
Damage type changed from Fire to Lightning
Imminent Doom
Secondary AoE damage type changed from Arcane to Fire
Evasive Fire
Discipline cost removed
Skill has been reworked
Shoot a spread of bolts that hits the primary enemy for 160% weapon damage and two additional enemies for 80% weapon damage. If an enemy is in front of you at close range, you will also backflip away 15 yards. You may backflip once per 3 seconds.
Now a Primary skill
Skill Rune - Parting Gift
Increased poison bomb damage from 55% to 150% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Covering Fire
Skill has been reworked
Increased the damage for all shots from 130% to 160% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Displace
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Surge
Removes cooldown on backflip, but each backflip now costs 2 Discipline
Grenades
Name changed to "Grenade"
Skill has been reworked
Throw out a grenade that bounces and explodes for 160% weapon damage as Fire
Skill Rune - Cluster Grenades
Increased damage from 112% to 200% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Fire Bomb
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Grenade Cache
Throw out 3 grenades that explode for 160% weapon damage as Fire each
Skill Rune - Stun Grenades
Name changed to "Stun Grenade"
Lowered Stun chance from 25% to 20%
Damage type changed from Fire to Lighting
Now hurls a single grenade (rather than multiple)
Skill Rune - Gas Grenades
Increased explosion damage from 95% to 160% weapon damage
Increased poison cloud damage from 25% to 120% weapon damage
Now hurls a single grenade (rather than multiple)
Impale
Hatred cost lowered from 25 to 20 Hatred
Increased base damage from 265% to 620% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Impact
Knockback chance lowered from 65% to 50%
Skill Rune - Chemical Burn
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Overpenetration
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Skill Rune - Awareness
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Ricochet
The knife ricochets to 2 additional nearby enemies within 20 yards of each other
Changes damage type from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Grievous Wounds
Increased critical hit damage from 100% to 130% weapon damage
Rapid Fire
Increased base damage from 438% to 525% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Web Shot
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Bombardment
Increased explosion damage from 414% to 465% weapon damage
Chakram
Increased base damage from 170% to 380% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Twin Chakrams
Increased individual Chakram damage from 114% to 220% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Serpentine
Increased damage from 230% to 500% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Razor Disk
Increase damage from 187% to 380% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Arcane to Physical
Skill Rune - Boomerang
Increased damage from 230% to 400% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Shuriken Cloud
Increased damage per second from 34% to 200% weapon damage
Elemental Arrow
Increased base damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Ball Lightning
Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Frost Arrow
Increased damage from 170% to 330% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Screaming Skull
Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
Lowered Fear duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Lightning Bolts
Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
Lowered Stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Nether Tentacles
Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
Now returns 0.4% of maximum Life for each enemy hit instead of 3% of damage dealt as Life
Caltrops
Skill Rune - Carved Stakes
Discipline cost reduction changed from 4 Discipline to 3 Discipline
Smoke Screen
Now has a 2 second cooldown
Skill Rune - Displacement
Increased movement speed bonus from 35% to 100%
Skill Rune - Breathe Deep
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Healing Vapors
Regenerate 15% Life while invisible
Skill Rune - Special Recipe
Skill has been reworked
Now removes the Discipline cost, but adds a 12 second cooldown
Smoke Screen - Choking Gas
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Shadow Power
Skill has been reworked
Draw in the power of the shadows, gaining 1651 Life per Hit for 5 seconds
Skill Rune - Nightbane
Skill has been reworked
Now slows the movement speed of enemies within 30 yards by 80% for 5 seconds
Skill Rune - Blood Moon
Skill has been reworked
Now increases Life per Hit gain to 3303
Skill Rune - Well of Darkness
Skill has been reworked
Now removes the Discipline cost, but adds a 14 second cooldown
Skill Rune - Gloom
Incoming damage reduction lowered from 35% to 15%
Vault
Skill Rune - Action Shot
Now shoots 4 arrows for 75% weapon damage, and all shots are guaranteed critical hits
Skill Rune - Rattling Roll
Now only affects enemies you Vault through
Skill Rune - Acrobatics
Added cooldown duration lowered from 10 seconds to 8 seconds
Preparation
Now only restores 30 Discipline when activated
Skill Rune - Invigoration
Skill has been reworked
Permanently increase maximum Discipline by 15 while rune is "equipped"
Skill Rune - Punishment
Now only restores 75 Hatred when activated
Skill Rune - Battle Scars
Life gain lowered from 60% to 40%
Companion
Discipline cost has been removed
Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
Active: Your raven deals an additional 500% weapon damage on its next attack
Passive: Summons a raven companion that pecks at enemies for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical
Skill Rune - Spider Companion
Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
Active: Your spider throws webs at all enemies within 25 yards of you and him, Slowing them by 80% for 5 seconds
Passive: Summons a spider companion that attacks enemies in front of him for 100% weapon damage as Physical. The spider's attacks Slow enemies by 60% for 3 seconds.
Skill Rune - Bat Companion
Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
Active: Instantly gain 50 Hatred
Passive: Summons a bat companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The bat grants you 1 Hatred per second.
Skill Rune - Boar Companion
Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
Active: Your boar charges to you then taunts all enemies within 20 yards for 5 seconds
Passive: Summons a boar companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The boar increases your Life regeneration by 826 per second and increases your resistance to all damage types by 20%.
Skill Rune - Ferret Companion
Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
Active: Instantly pick up all health globes and gold within 60 yards
Passive: Summons a pair of ferret companions that each attack for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The ferrets collect gold for you, increase gold found on monsters by 10%, and increase your movement speed by 10%.
Skill Rune - Wolf Companion
Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
Active: Your wolf howls, granting you and your allies within 60 yards 30% increased damage for 10 seconds
Passive: Summons a wolf companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical
Marked for Death
Increased base damage from 12% to 20%
Skill Rune - Contagion
Now can only affect targets within 30 yards
Skill Rune - Grim Reaper
Increased divided damage from 12% to 15%
Skill Rune - Mortal Enemy
Increased Hatred generated from 3 to 4
Fan of Knives
Hatred cost removed
Now unlocks at Level 14 (previously 17)
Increase base damage from 320% to 450% weapon damage
Affected area increased from 10 yards to 20 yards
Lowered Stun duration from 2 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Crippling Razors
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Pinpoint Accuracy
Increases the cooldown to 15 seconds and increases damage to 1200% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Retaliate
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Bladed Armor
Gain 65% additional armor for 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Hail of Knives
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Knives Expert
Removes the cooldown but adds a 30 Hatred cost
Skill Rune - Fan of Daggers
Skill has been reworked
Enemies are now knocked back and stunned for 2.5 seconds
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Assassin's Knives
Increased damage from 70% to 450% weapon damage
Spike Trap
Now unlocks at Level 17 (previously 22)
Increased arming duration from 1.2 seconds to 2 seconds
Lowered trap damage from 275% to 180% weapon damage
The trap now has a 2 second re-arming time and can explode up to 3 times
Skill Rune - Echoing Blast
Skill has been reworked
Now increase the damage of each explosion to 250% weapon damage and turns the damage into Poison
Skill Rune - Sticky Trap
Trap now explodes after 2 seconds
Increase damage from 404% to 680% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Long Fuse
Now increases arming/re-arming time to 3 seconds
Lowered damage bonus from 371% to 300% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Lightning Rod
Increase damage from 275% to 280%
Sentry
Lowered cooldown from 8 seconds to 6 seconds
Increased base damage from 175% to 200%
Skill Rune - Spitfire Turret
Increased homing rocket damage from 30% to 70% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Vigilant Watcher
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Impaling Bolt
The turret now fires a bolt with a 100% chance to pierce
Skill Rune - Chain of Torment
Increased tether damage from 125% to 240% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Aid Station
Heal amount lowered from 2.0% to 1.0% of nearby allies' Life
Strafe
Increased base damage from 156% to 340% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Emberstrafe
Increased damage from 65% to 80% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Stinging Steel
Increased bonus damage on Critical Hits from 100% to 130% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Rocket Storm
Increased damage of homing rockets from 60% to 90% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Demolition
Increased damage of bouncy grenades from 187% to 340% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Multishot
Lowered Hatred cost from 30 to 25
Increased base damage from 165% to 360% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Fire at Will
Hatred cost reduced to 18 (up from 15)
Skill Rune - Burst Fire
Increased damage from 65% to 200% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Arcane to Poison
Skill Rune - Suppression Fire
Now limited to a maximum of 6 Discipline gained per Multishot
Skill Rune - Full Broadside
Increased damage from 215% to 460% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Arsenal
Increased rocket damage from 60% to 160% weapon damage
Cluster Arrow
Lowered Hatred cost from 50 to 40
Increased base damage from 225% to 550% weapon damage
Increased miniature bomb damage from 100% to 220% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Dazzling Arrow
Increased Stun chance from 55% to 100%
Lowered Stun duration from 2 seconds to 1.5 seconds
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Shooting Stars
Increased rocket damage from 175% to 400% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Maelstrom
Skill has been reworked
Instead of releasing grenades, now releases up to 5 shadow tendrils that each deal 220% weapon damage as Physical to nearby enemies. You gain 1% Life per enemy hit.
Skill Rune - Cluster Bombs
Increased bomb damage from 230% to 525% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Loaded for Bear
Increased damage from 304% to 770% weapon damage
Rain of Vengeance
Increased base damage from 715% to 1250% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Dark Cloud
Increased damage from 792% to 2650% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Beastly Bombs
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Shade
Fire a massive volley of arrows at a large area. Arrows fall from the sky dealing 2400% weapon damage as Lightning over 5 seconds to all enemies in the area
Skill Rune - Stampede
Damage changed from 120% weapon damage per beast to 4200% total weapon damage across all 10 beasts
Skill Rune - Anathema
Damage changed from 3300% weapon damage over 15 seconds to 5400% over 5 seconds
Skill Rune - Flying Strike
Damage changed from 100% weapon damage per Shadow Beast to 3200% total weapon damage over 5 seconds
Passive Skills
Vengeance
Name changed to "Blood Vengeance"
Increased Hatred gain from 20 to 30
Increased Discipline gain from 2 to 3
Cull the Weak
Increased bonus damage to Slowed targets from 15% to 20%
Brooding
Skill has been reworked
Gain 1.5% Life regeneration per second for every second you remain stationary, stacking up to 3 times. This bonus is reset 5 seconds after you move
Hot Pursuit
Skill has been reworked
Increases movement speed by 20% for 2 seconds when you hit an enemy
Archery
Lowered "Bow" bonus from 15% to 8% increased damage
Lowered "Hand Crossbow" bonus from 10% to 5% Critical Hit damage
Added new bonus: 2nd Hand (or Off-Hand) Crossbow
1 Hatred per second
Numbing Traps
Skill has been reworked
Enemies you Slow or hit by Fan of Knives, Spike Trap, Caltrops, Grenades and Sentry fire have their damage reduced by 25% for 3 seconds
Grenadier
Skill has been reworked
Increase the damage of grenades by 10%. Increase the explosion size of grenades by 20%. Upon death, you drop a giant grenade that explodes for 1000% weapon damage as Fire
Sharpshooter
Increased Critical Hit change bonus from 3% to 4% every second
Ballistics
Increased bonus damage to rockets from 50% to 100%In addition, you have a 20% chance to fire a homing rocket for 150% weapon damage when you attack
Monk
Active Skills
Fists of Thunder
Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 14
Increased damage from 110% to 122 % weapon damage
Removed knockback effect
Skill Rune - Thunderclap
Increased damage from 35% to 95% weapon damage
Removed teleport
Added knockback effect to every third hit
Skill Rune - Lightning Flash
Increased chance to dodge from 16% to 17%
Increased duration from 2 seconds to 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Static Charge
Skill has been reworked
Fists of Thunder applies Static Charge to enemies hit for 6 seconds. Each time and enemy with Static Charget gets hit, there is a chance that every other enemy with Static Charge within 40 yards takes 125% weapon damage as Lightning
Skill Rune - Quickening
Decreased additional Spirit generated per hit from 15 to 4
Skill Rune - Bounding Light
Chain Lightning damage increased from 73% to 195% weapon damage
Now hits up to 3 additional enemies
Deadly Reach
Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 12
Decreased damage from 110% to 109% weapon damage
Every third hit now has a 50% chance to knock enemies up into the air
Skill Rune - Piercing Trident
Now increases the chance of every third hit to knock enemies up into the air by 66%
Skill Rune - Keen Eye
Reduced Armor increase from 50% to 40%
Reduced duration of the effect from 4 seconds to 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Scattered Blows
Now randomly damages enemies within 25 yards
Damage decreased from 170% to 156% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Strike from Beyond
Decreased additional Spirit generated per Critical Hit from 10 to 3
Skill Rune - Foresight
Reduced the damage increase from 18% to 15%
Reduced the duration of the effect from 30 seconds to 3 seconds
Crippling Wave
Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 12
Increased damage from 110% to 143% weapon damage
Now dazes enemies within 11 yards on every third hit
Skill Rune - Mangle
Now increases damage to 216% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Rising Tide
Decreased additional Spirit generated per Critical Hit from 5 to 4
Skill Rune - Tsunami
No longer increases the movement speed reduction
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Way of the Hundred Fists
Increased Spirit per attack from 8 to 12
Increased damage from 140% to 192% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Hands of Lightning
Now also increases damage to 429% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Fists of Fury
Reduced additional damage from 100% over 5 seconds to 60% over 3 seconds
Additional damage can now stack several times on the same enemy
Skill Rune - Spirited Salvo
Increased chance to gain additional Spirit from 15% to 40%
Reduced additional Spirit from 15 to 6
Skill Rune - Windforce Flurry
Reduced damage from 250% to 191% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Lashing Tail Kick
Increased damage from 470% to 624% weapon damage
Removed knockback effect
Skill Rune - Vulture Claw Kick
Increased damage from 517% to 624% weapon damage
Removed knockback effect
Skill Rune - Sweeping Armada
Now increases damage to 671% weapon damage
No longer increases knockback distance
Skill Rune - Spinning Flame Kick
Increased damage from 588% to 677% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Scorpion Sting
Increased chance to stun from 50% to 85%
Skill Rune - Hand of Ytar
Increased duration of slow effect from 2 to 3 seconds
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Tempest Rush
Increased damage from 155% to 240% weapon damage while running
No longer slows enemies
Skill Rune - Northern Breeze
Now increases damage to 285% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Flurry
Now slows enemies hit by 80%
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Slipstream
Lowered the damage reduction while running from 25% to 20%
Skill Rune - Bluster
Now adds a knock back effect
Now reduces damage of enemies hit by 20% for 1 second
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Wave of Light
Decreased initial damage from 829% to 473% weapon damage
Decreased additional damage from 96% to 79% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Wall of Light
Now increases initial damage to 709% weapon damage
Now adds a knockback effect
Skill Rune - Explosive Light
Decreased damage from 914% to 731% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Blinding Light
Increased stun duration from 3 seconds to 4.5 seconds
Skill Rune - Pillar of the Ancients
Decreased initial damage from 595% to 498% weapon damage
Decreased additional damage from 595% to 498% weapon damage
Changed damage type from Holy to Physical
Blinding Flash
No longer costs Spirit
Skill Rune - Self Reflection
Increased the duration of the blind effect from 4 to 6 seconds
Skill Rune - Blinded and Confused
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Blinding Echo
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Searing Light
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Mystifying Light
Blinded enemies are also slowed by 80% for 5 seconds.
New Skill Rune - Replenishing Light
Each enemy you Blind restores 7 Spirit.
New Skill Rune - Soothing Light
Increases the Life regeneration of allies within the Blinding Flash by 11,966 for 3 seconds
The heal amount is increased by 90% of your Life per Second
Skill Rune - Faith in the Light
Lowered the damage increase from 30% to 29%
Breath of Heaven
No longer costs Spirit
Increased heal amount from 6202 - 7442 to 13,161 - 17,210 Life
Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Skill Rune - Circle of Scorn
Increased damage from 80% to 505% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Circle of Life
Now increased healing power to 26,321 - 34,420 Life
Heal amount is now increased by 30% of Health Globe Healing Bonus
Skill Rune - Blazing Wrath
Lowered the damage increase from 15% to 10%
Lowered duration from 45 seconds to 9 seconds
Skill Rune - Infused with Light
Lowered the amount of additional Spirit per attack from 8 to 4
Skill Rune - Penitent Flame
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Zephyr
Allies healed by Breath of Heaven have their movement speed increased by 30% for 3 seconds.
Serenity
No longer costs Spirit
Skill Rune - Peaceful Repose
Increased heal amount from 6202 - 7752 to 11395 - 12427 Life
Heal amount is now increased by 40% of Health Globe Healing Bonus
Skill Rune - Reap What is Sown
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Unwelcome Disturbance
While under the effects of Serenity, enemies within 20 yards take 438% weapon damage as Physical every second
Skill Rune - Tranquility
Increased duration from 1 second to 3 seconds
Skill has been reworked
Grants a protective shield to allies, redirecting up to 22,677 damage to you
Shield amount is increased by 40% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Skill Rune - Instant Karma
Skill has been reworked
While under the effects of Serenity, your movement is unhindered.
Inner Sanctuary
No longer costs Spirit
Increased duration from 5 seconds to 6 seconds
Skill has been reworked
Circle of protection on the ground can now be passed by enemies
Allies within the circle of protection receive 55% less damage for the duration of the effect
Skill Rune - Safe Haven
Increased heal amount from 1550 to 2279 Life per second
Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Life per second.
Skill Rune - Sanctified Ground
Skill has been reworked
Increases duration of Inner Sanctuary to 8 seconds
Enemies cannot pass the circle of protection
Skill Rune - Forbidden Palace
Skill has been reworked
Increases damage taken by enemies inside Inner Sanctuary by 30%
Lowers the movement speed of enemies inside Inner Sanctuary by 80%
Skill Rune - Consecration
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Circle of Protection
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Temple of Protection
Allies inside Inner Sanctuary are also immune to control impairing effects.
New Skill Rune - Intervene
Dash to the target location
Grant a shield to allies within 11 yards and then create Inner Sanctuary
Shield absorbs up to 16,765 damage for 3 seconds
Absorb amount is increased by 28% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Dashing Strike
Skill has been reworked
No longer costs Spirit
Costs 1 Charge
Quickly dash up to 50 yards, striking enemies along the way for 305 % weapon damage as Physical
You gain a charge every 6 seconds and can have up to 2 charges stored at a time
Skill Rune - Way of the Falling Star
Skill has been reworked
Gain 20% increased movement speed for 3 seconds when using Dashing Strike
Skill Rune - Flying Side Kick
Skill has been reworked
Perform a flying kick that has a 40% chance to stun enemies hit for 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Quicksilver
Skill has been reworked
Increases maximum Charges to 3
Skill Rune - Soaring Skull
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Barrage
The last enemy hit by Dashing Strikes takes additional 498% weapon damage as Physical over 2 seconds
Skill Rune - Blinding Speed
Increased additional chance to Dodge from 20% to 29%
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Exploding Palm
Increased damage from 745% to 1179% weapon damage over 9 seconds
Skill Rune - The Flesh is Weak
Increased the additional damage taken by enemies hit from 12% to 20%
Skill Rune - Strong Spirit
Increased the amount of Spirit gained for each enemy caught in the explosion from 5 to 10
Skill Rune - Creeping Demise
Increased the duration of the slow effect from 3 seconds to 9 seconds
Skill Rune - Impending Doom
Damage increased from 745% weapon damage over 15 seconds to 2149% weapon damage over 12 seconds
Skill Rune - Essence Burn
Damage increased from 745% weapon damage over 9 seconds to 1623% weapon damage over 9 seconds
Increased burn damage done to enemies caught in the explosion from 60% weapon damage over 3 seconds to 258% weapon damage over 3 seconds
Sweeping Wind
Increased continuous damage per stack from 20% to 30% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Master of Wind
Lowered the increased vortex duration from 20 seconds to 15 seconds
Changed damage type from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Blade Storm
Increased the additional damage per stack from 26% to 40% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Inner Storm
Increased the amount of Spirit gained per second while at 3 stacks from 3 to 4
Skill Rune - Cyclone
Decreased the damage done by lightning tornados from 26% to 23% weapon damage
Cyclone Strike
Increased the maximum number of enemies pulled in from 8 to 16
Reduced damage from 313% to 261% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Eye of the Storm
Reduced Spirit Cost reduction from 30 to 26 Spirit
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
Skill Rune - Sunburst
Skill has been reworked
Blast enemies with an explosion that deals 454% weapon damage as Fire.
Skill Rune - Wall of Wind
Damage type changed from Holy to Cold
Skill Rune - Soothing Breeze
Increased amount healed from 1240 Life to 4778 Life
Heal amount is now increased by 17% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Seven-Sided Strike
Increased damage from 1777% to 5677% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Sudden Assault
Increased damage from 2310% to 6477% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Several-Sided Strike
Increased the number of strikes from 9 to 10
Skill Rune - Pandemonium
Increased chance to stun from 25% to 100%
Skill Rune - Sustained Attack
Reduced the cooldown reduction of Seven-Sided Strike from 23 seconds to 17 seconds
Skill Rune - Fulminating Onslaught
Increased damage from 254% to 977% weapon damage
Mystic Ally
Skill has been reworked
30 second cooldown
Active: Your mystic ally has its damage increased by 50% for 10 seconds
Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side. The ally deals 40% of your weapon damage as Physical per swing. When the ally dies, it is reborn after 5 seconds.
Skill Rune - Water Ally
Skill has been reworked
Active: Your mystic ally performs 7 wave attacks in quick succession, each dealing 190% weapon damage as Cold
Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that infuses your attacks to Slow enemies by 60% for 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Fire Ally
Skill has been reworked
Active: Your mystic ally splits into 10 allies that explode for 149% weapon damage as Fire
Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your damage by 10%
Skill Rune - Air Ally
Skill has been reworked
Active: You gain 100 Spirit
Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Spirit Regeneration by 2
Skill Rune - Eternal Ally
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune- Enduring Ally
Active: Your mystic ally sacrifices itself to heal you for 100% of your maximum Life. The cooldown on Mystic Ally is increased to 50 seconds
Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Life per Second by 1012
Skill Rune - Earth Ally
Skill has been reworked
Active: Your mystic ally turns into a boulder for 8 seconds. The boulder deals 333% weapon damage as Physical every second and rolls toward nearby enemies, knocking them up
Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Life by 20%
Mantra of Evasion
Skill has been reworked
Costs 50 Spirit
Active: You and nearby allies gain an additional 17% increased Dodge Chance for 3 seconds
Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards gain 17% increased Dodge Chance
Only one Mantra may be active at a time
All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Evasion's Passive ability
Skill Rune - Wind through the Reeds
Movement speed increased from 8% to 10%
Mantra of Retribution
Skill has been reworked
Costs 50 Spirit
Active: Increase the amount of damage dealt to 202% for 3 seconds
Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards deal 101% of your weapon damage as Holy to attackers when blocking, dodging, or getting hit
Only one Mantra may be active at a time
All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Retribution's Passive ability
Skill Rune - Retaliation
Increased damage reflection bonus from 60% to 202% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - Transgression
Attack speed increased from 8% to 10%
Skill Rune - Indignation
Increased chance to stun from 10% to 20%
Increased stun duration from 2 seconds to 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Collateral Damage
Increased chance for feedback blast from 30% to 75%
Increased Holy damage done from 45% to 101%
Mantra of Healing
Skill has been reworked
Costs 50 Spirit
Active: Shroud you and your allies with a mystical shield that absorbs up to 9554 damage for 3 seconds. Absorb amount is increased by 15% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards gain 1012 increased Life regeneration. The heal amount is increased by 30% of your Life per Second
Only one Mantra may be active at a time
All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Healing's Passive ability
Skill Rune - Sustenance
Increased Life regeneration from 1240 to 2025 Life per Second
Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Life per Second
Skill Rune - Boon of Inspiration
Increased amount healed when hitting an enemy from 186 to 551 Life per hit
Heal amount is now increased by 20% of your Life per Hit
Mantra of Conviction
This skill has been reworked
Costs 50 Spirit
Active: Damage bonus is increased to 20% for 3 seconds
Passive: Enemies within 30 yards of you take 10% increased damage
Only one Mantra may be active at a time
All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Conviction's Passive ability
Skill Rune - Overawe
This skill has been reworked
Passive: Increases the strength of Mantra of Conviction so that enemies take 16% increased damage
Skill Rune - Intimidation
Increased damage reduction from 10% to 15%
Skill Rune - Dishearten
Increases movement speed Slow from 30% to 80%
Skill Rune - Reclamation
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Annihilation
Passive: Killing an enemy that is affected by Mantra of Conviction grants you and your allies 30% increased movement speed for 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Submission
Increased damage done from 12% to 38% weapon damage per second
Passive Skills
Transcendence
Reduced Life per Spirit spent from 62 to 50
Now scales with 0.4% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
Chant of Resonance
This skill has been reworked
The Spirit costs of Mantra activation effects are reduced by 50% and you gain 2 Spirit every second when you have a Mantra learned
Seize the Initiative
Decreased Armor bonus from Dexterity from 50% to 30%
Sixth Sense
Increased Dodge chance gained from Critical Hit Chance from 30% to 42.5%
Pacifism
Has been removed from the game
New Passive - Provocation
The duration of control-impairing effects on you are reduced by 25%. Whenever you are hit by a Stun, Freeze, Fear, Immobilize or Charm, you gain 15% increased damage for 10 seconds
Guiding Light
Skill has been reworked
Your heals and shields grant increased damage equal to the percentage of Life missing, up to a maximum of 30% for 10 seconds
Combination Strike
Increased bonus damage from 8% to 10%
Near Death Experience
Now also increases Health Globe Healing Bonus, Life per Second, and Life per Hit by 35% when Near Death Experience is on cooldown
Witch Doctor
Active Skills
Poison Dart
No longer costs Mana
Increased damage from 100% to 155% weapon damage and an additional 40% damage over 2 seconds
Skill Rune - Splinters
Increased damage of each dart from 60% to 65% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Spined Dart
Decreased Mana gained from each enemy hit from 29 to 25
Skill Rune - Flaming Dart
Skill Rune has been reworked
Ignite the dart dealing 275% weapon damage as Fire over 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Snake to the Face
Decreased the chance to Stun an enemy from 30% to 25%
Corpse Spiders
No longer costs Mana
Increased damage from 120% to 216% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Leaping Spiders
Increased damage from 144% to 238% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Spider Queen
Increased damage from 630% to 1575% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Widowmakers
Decreased Mana gained from each hit from 4 to 3
Skill Rune - Medusa Spiders
Increased the chance for spiders to Slow enemies movement from 25% to 100%
Skill Rune - Blazing Spiders
Increased damage from 156% to 259% weapon damage
Plague of Toads
No longer costs Mana
Increased damage from 130% to 190% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Explosive Toads
Increased damage from 169% to 245% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Rain of Toads
Increased damage from 130% to 182% weapon damage to enemies in area over 2 seconds
Skill Rune - Addling Toads
Increased damage from 130% to 190% weapon damage and have a 15% chance to confuse enemies for 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Toad Affinity
Skill Rune has been reworked
Gain 9 Mana every time a toad hits an enemy
New Skill Rune - Piercing Toads
Mutate to frogs that pierce through enemies for 130% weapon damage as Poison
Firebomb
No longer costs Mana
Increased damage from 110% to 155% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Fire Pit
Increased damage from 36% to 60% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Pyrogeist
Decreased damage from 640% to 560% weapon damage
Increased the number of Pyrogeists that you may have active from 1 to 3
Grasp of the Dead
Increased Mana cost from 123 to 150
Increased damage from 320% to 560% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Groping Eels
Increased damage from 416% to 880% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Rain of Corpses
Increased damage from 80% to 420% weapon damage
Firebats
Increased initial Mana cost from 221 to 225 and channeling Mana cost from 66 to 75
Increased damage from 385% to 425% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Dire Bats
Skill Rune has been reworked
Summon fewer but larger bats that travel a long distance and hit for 300% weapon damage as Fire
Skill Rune - Vampire Bats
Skill Rune has been reworked
Firebats no longer has a channeling cost
Skill Rune - Plague Bats
Increased damage from 578% to 638% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Cloud of Bats
Decreased initial damage from 501% to 425% weapon damage
Haunt
Increased Mana cost from 98 to 200
Increased damage from 575% to 1465% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Skill Rune - Consuming Spirit
Increased Life returned per second from 155 to 413
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Skill Rune - Resentful Spirit
Skill Rune name changed from Resentful Spirit to Resentful Spirits
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Skill Rune has been reworked
Releases two spirits with each cast
Skill Rune - Lingering Spirit
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Skill Rune - Grasping Spirit
Increased the Slow amount from 30% to 60%
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Skill Rune - Draining Spirit
Increased the amount of Mana returned per second from 20.4 to 25
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Locust Swarm
Increased Mana cost from 196 to 300
Increased damage from 360% to 1040% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Devouring Swarm
Decreased Mana gained for every enemy affected by the swarm from 37 to 25
Skill Rune - Cloud of Insects
Skill Rune has been reworked
Increases the duration of the swarm to deal 2080% weapon damage over 16 seconds
Skill Rune - Searing Locusts
Increased damage from 468% to 1480% weapon damage
Summon Zombie Dogs
No longer costs Mana
Increased damage per hit from 9% to 12% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Rabid Dogs
Increased damage from 9% to 30% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Burning Dogs
Increased damage from 2% to 20% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Leeching Beasts
Skill Rune has been reworked
Your Zombie Dogs heal you for 100% of your Life On Hit with every attack
Horrify
No longer costs Mana
Skill Rune - Ruthless Terror
Increased Mana gained for every horrified enemy from 27 to 55
Spirit Walk
No longer costs Mana
Skill Rune - Honored Guest
Skill Rune has been reworked
Gain 20% of your maximum Mana when you activate Spirit Walk.
Skill Rune - Umbral Shock
Increased damage from 310% to 750% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Healing Journey
Skill Rune has been reworked
Gain 14% of your maximum Life when you activate Spirit Walk
Hex
No longer costs Mana
Skill Rune - Hedge Magic
Increased Life healed from 2171 to 4954
Skill Rune - Angry Chicken
Decreased transformation period from 5 seconds to 2 seconds
Increased damage from 215% to 1350% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Painful Transformation
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
Summon a giant toad that swallows enemies whole for up to 5 seconds digesting for 31% of your weapon damage per second as Physical
Soul Harvest
No longer costs Mana
Skill has been reworked
Feed on the life force of up to 5 enemies within 16 yards. Gain 2% Intelligence for each affected enemy. This effect lasts 30 seconds.
Skill Rune - Swallow Your Soul
Skill Rune has been reworked
Gain Mana and increase maximum Mana by 5% for every enemy harvested
Skill Rune - Siphon
Increased Life gained for every enemy harvested from 2171 to 4954
Skill Rune - Languish
Skill Rune has been reworked
Reduces the movement speed of harvested enemies by 80% and attack speed by 50% for 5 seconds.
Skill Rune - Vengeful Spirit
Increased damage from 230% to 630% weapon damage
Sacrifice
Only summoned Zombie Dogs may be sacrificed
Decreased damage dealt by each dog from 275% to 185% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Pride
Decreased Mana gained for each sacrificed Zombie Dog from 294 to 60
Skill Rune - For the Master
Increased Life gained for each sacrificed Zombie Dog from 6202 to 16515
Mass Confusion
No longer costs Mana
Skill Rune - Mass Hallucination
Increased damage from 22% to 195% weapon damage
Zombie Charger
Increased Mana cost from 140 to 150
Increased damage from 205% to 560% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Leperous Zombie
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Undeath
Increased damage from 205% to 360% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Wave of Zombies
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Explosive Beast
Increased damage from 236% to 532% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Zombie Bears
Increased damage from 236% to 392% weapon damage
New Skill Rune - Pile On
Summon a tower of zombies that falls over dealing 800%weapon damage as Physical to any enemies it hits
New Skill Rune - Lumbering Cold
Zombie winter bears crawl out of the ground and run in all directions, dealing 196% weapon damage as Cold to nearby enemies
Spirit Barrage
Decreased Mana cost from 108 to 100
Skill has been reworked
Bombard a target with 4 spirit bolts hat deal 425% weapon damage as Cold
Skill Rune - The Spirit Is Willing
Decreased Mana gained from 44 to 12
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Well of Souls
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Phantasm
Skill Rune has been reworked
Summon a spectre that deals 675% weapon damage as Cold over 5 seconds to all enemies within 10 yards. You can have a maximum of 3 Phantasms out at one time
Skill Rune - Phlebotomize
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune has been reworked
Each spirit bolt has 4% chance to charm its target for 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Manitou
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Increased damage from 1667% to 2900% weapon damage
Acid Cloud
Increased Mana cost from 172 to 175
Increased initial damage from 115% to 300% weapon damage and following pool damage from 150% to 360% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Lob Blob Bomb
Increased damage from 250% to 600% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Slow Burn
Increased damage from 300% to720% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Kiss of Death
Increased initial damage from 127% to 330% and follow-up damage from 165% to 396%
Skill Rune - Corpse Bomb
Increased damage from 230% to 525% weapon damage
Wall of Zombies
No longer costs Mana
Decreased Cooldown from 20 seconds to 8 seconds
Skill has been reworked
Raise a line of zombies 28 yards wide from the ground that attacks nearby enemies for 200% weapon damage as Physical over 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Pile On
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Dead Rush
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Wrecking Crew
The line of zombies taunt the enemies to attack them
New Skill Rune - Offensive Line
Knock all enemies behind the wall
Gargantuan
No longer costs Mana
Skill Rune - Wrathful Protector
Increased damage from 110% to 575% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Big Stinker
Increased damage from 15% to 45% weapon damage
Fetish Army
Increased damage of Fetish attacks from 20% to 180% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Tiki Torchers
Increased damage of Fetish casters attacks from 15% to 85% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Head Hunters
Increased damage of Fetish attacks from 20% to 130% weapon damage
Passive Skills
Spiritual Attunement
Decreased the amount by which the Maximum Mana is increased from 20% to 10%
Gruesome Feast
Increased the duration of the Intelligence bonus from 10 seconds to 15 seconds
Zombie Handler
Skill has been reworked
You can have 1 additional Zombie Dog summoned at one time. The health of your Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan are increased by 20%
Blood Ritual
Decreased Mana costs paid with Life from 15% to 10%
Decreased maximum Life per second regeneration from 2% to 1%
Rush of Essence
Increased Mana returned by spells over 10 seconds from 49 to 100
Grave Injustice
Skill has been reworked
Gain 1% of your maximum Life and Mana and reduce the cooldown of all of your skills by 1 second when an enemy dies within 20 yards
Wizard
Active Skills
Magic Missile
Increased damage from 125% to 170% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Charged Blast
Increased damage from 163% to 240% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Split
Increased damage for each missile from 56% to 80%
Now unlocks at Level 31 (previously 13)
Skill Rune - Penetrating Blast
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Attunement
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Glacial Spike
Cast out a shard of ice that explodes on impact, causing enemies within 4.5 yards to take 175% weapon damage as Cold and be frozen for 1 second. Enemies cannot be frozen by Glacial Spike more than once every 5 seconds
Unlocks at Level 13
New Skill Rune - Conflagrate
Missiles pierce through enemies and cause them to burn for 55% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds. Burn damage will refresh all existing stacks of Conflagrate to its maximum duration
Unlocks at Level 52
Skill Rune - Seeker
Increased damage from 138% to 211% weapon damage
Now unlocks at Level 42 (previously 52)
Shock Pulse
Increased damage from 150% to 194% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Explosive Bolts
Increased explosion damage from 105% to 184% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Lightning to Cold
Skill Rune - Fire Bolts
Increased damage from 195% to 274% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Piercing Orb
Increased damage from 105% to 214% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Lightning Affinity
Renamed to Power Affinity
Damage type changed from Lightning to Arcane
Hits now restore 2 Arcane Power, down from 3
Skill Rune - Living Lightning
Increased damage from 53% to 165% weapon damage
Spectral Blade
Increased damage from 165% to 168% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Deep Cuts
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Impactful Blades
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Healing Blades
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Siphoning Blade
Increased damage from 53% to 168% weapon damage
Hits now restore 2 Arcane Power, down from 3
Now unlocks at 24 (previously 35)
Skill Rune - Thrown Blade
Increased damage to 231% weapon damage
Now unlocks at 35 (previously 57)
New Skill Rune - Flame Blades
Changes damage type to Fire
Each enemy hit increases the damage of your Fire spells by 1% for 10 seconds
New Skill Rune - Barrier Blades
With each cast, gain a protective shield for 3 seconds that absorbs 8253 damage
New Skill Rune - Flame Blades
Changes damage type to Fire
Each enemy hit increases the damage of your Fire spells by 1% for 10 seconds.
New Skill Rune - Ice Blades
Chilled enemies have a 5% chance to be Frozen and Frozen enemies have a 5% increased chance to be critically hit by Spectral Blade
Unlocks at Level 57
Electrocute
Increased damage from 90% to 138% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Chain Lightning
Increased maximum number of hit enemies from 6 to 10
Skill Rune - Forked Lightning
Lowered damage from 55% to 44% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Lightning Blast
Increased damage from 86% to 140% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Arc Lightning
Increased damage from 115% to 310% weapon damage
Ray of Frost
Now affects enemies within 5 yards of the first enemy hit
Increased damage from 280% to 510% weapon damage
Slow effect now lasts 3 seconds, down from 4
Skill Rune - Numb
Now has a 10% chance to Freeze enemies for 1 second
Slow effect now lasts 3 seconds, down from 4
Now unlocks at 15 (previously 7)
Skill Rune - Snow Blast
Skill Rune has been reworked
Enemies hit by Ray of Frost now take 15% increased damage from Cold for 4 seconds
Now unlocks at 53 (previously 15)
Skill Rune - Cold Blood
Skill now costs 11 Arcane Power, up from 10
Now unlocks at 7 (previously 28)
Skill Rune - Sleet Storm
Increased damage from 364% to 375% weapon damage
The Storm now grows up to a 22 yard radius
Skill Rune - Black Ice
Increased damage from 504% to 1204% weapon damage
Now unlocks at 28 (previously 53)
Arcane Orb
Decreased Arcane Power cost from 35 to 30
Increased damage from 200% to 381% weapon damage
Increased range from 10 yards to 15
Skill Rune - Obliteration
Skill Rune has been reworked
Now increases the speed of the orb
Reduces the area of effect to 8 yards
Increased damage from 260% to 509% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Arcane Orbit
Increased damage from 80% to 236% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Arcane Nova
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Tap the Source
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Celestial Orb
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Spark
Lob an electrified orb over enemies that zaps them for 349% weapon damage as Lightning and increases the damage of the next Lightning spell you cast by 2% for every enemy hit
New Skill Rune - Scorch
Launch a burning orb that deals 221% weapon damage as Fire. The orb leaves behind a wall of Fire that deals 734% weapon damage as Fire over 5 seconds
New Skill Rune - Frozen Orb
Create an orb of frozen death that shreds an area with ice bolts, dealing 393% weapon damage as Cold
Arcane Torrent
Increased damage from 285% to 573% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Death Blossom
Increased damage from 670% to 1452% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Arcane Mines
Increased damage from 340% to 688% weapon damage
Increased movement and attack speeds reduction from 30% to 60%
Skill Rune - Cascade
Chance reduced from 100% to 12.5%
Increased damage from 285% to 582% weapon damage
Disintegrate
Increased damage from 220% to 511% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Chaos Nexus
Increased damage from 44% to 115% weapon damage
Now unlocks at Level 48 (previously 30)
Skill Rune - Volatility
Increased damage from 395% to 750% weapon damage
Now unlocks at Level 30 (previously 39)
Skill Rune - Entropy
Increased damage from 235% to 649% weapon damage
Now unlocks at Level 39 (previously 48)
Skill Rune - Intensify
Skill Rune has been reworked
Enemies hit by Disintegrate now take 15% increased damage from Arcane for 4 seconds
Frost Nova
Cooldown reduced from 12 seconds to 11 seconds
Freeze time reduced from 3 seconds to 2 seconds
Skill Rune - Shatter
Increased chance from 50% to 100%
Skill Rune - Cold Snap
Cooldown reduced from 9 seconds to 7.5 seconds
Now also increases the Freeze time to 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Frozen Mist
Increased damage from 160% to 915% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Deep Freeze
Critical Hit Chance bonus reduced from 15% to 10%
Skill Rune - Bone Chill
Increased damage taken by enemies from 15% to 33%
Diamond Skin
Now lasts 3 seconds, down from 6
Damaged absorbed increased from 10854 to 14368
Skill Rune - Crystal Shell
Damaged absorbed increased from 21707 to 28736
Skill Rune - Prism
Arcane Power cost reduction increased from 7 to 9
Skill Rune - Mirror Skin
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Sleek Shell
Increases your movement speed by 30% while Diamond Skin is active
Skill Rune - Enduring Skin
Now lasts 6 seconds, down from 9
Skill Rune - Diamond Shards
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Increased damage from 210% to 863% weapon damage
Slow Time
Duration increased from 8 seconds to 15 seconds
Skill Rune - Miasma
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Time and Space
Slow Time is now cast at your target location up to 60 yards away
Unlocks at Level 29
Skill Rune - Time Warp
Damage increase reduced from 20% to 10%
Now unlocks at 39 (previously 29)
Skill Rune - Time Shell
Now reduces the cooldown to 12 seconds
Now unlocks at 23 (previously 39)
Skill Rune - Perpetuity
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Point of No Return
Enemies that enter or leave the Slow Time area are stunned for 3 seconds
Unlocks at Level 47
Teleport
Removed Mana cost
Skill Rune - Safe Passage
Duration increased from 4 seconds to 5 seconds
Damage reduction decreased from 30% to 27%
Skill Rune - Calamity
Damage reduced from 265% to 252%
Now stuns nearby enemies for 1.5 seconds
Wave of Force
Skill has been reworked, and now no longer repels projectiles, knock back nearby enemies or Slow enemies
Cooldown removed
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Increased damage from 200% to 351% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Impactful Wave
Skill Rune has been reworked
Now adds a 5 second cooldown
Wave of Force repels projectiles back toward their shooter, knocks back nearby enemies and Slows them by 60% for 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Force Affinity
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Forceful Wave
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Teleporting Wave
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Exploding Wave
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Debilitating Force
Enemies hit deal 10% reduced damage for 3 seconds
Unlocks at Level 22
New Skill Rune - Arcane Attunement
Each enemy hit increases the damage of your next Arcane spell by 2%
Unlocks at Level 32
New Skill Rune - Static Pulse
Damage type changed to Lightning
Enemies hit by Wave of Force take 15% increased damage from Lightning for 4 seconds
Unlocks at Level 39
New Skill Rune - Heat Wave
Damage type changed to Fire
Increase the damage to 427% weapon damage
Unlocks at Level 49
Energy Twister
Increased damage from 360% to 1000% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Mistral Breeze
Damage type changed to Cold
Changed reduced casting cost from 20 Arcane Power to 28 Arcane Power
Skill Rune - Gale Force
Damage type changed to Fire
Skill Rune reworked
Enemies hit by Energy Twister now take 15% increased damage from Fire for 4 seconds
Skill Rune - Raging Storm
Increased damage from 360% to 1935% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Wicked Wind
Increased damage from 252% to 743% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Storm Chaser
Damage type changed to Lightning
Now grants Lightning Charges instead of Wind Charges
Instead of a Giant Energy Twister, when releasing the Lightning charges you will cast a bolt of lightning
Increased damage from 75% to 196% weapon damage per charge
Hydra
Increased damage from 28% to 66% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Arcane Hydra
Increased damage from 60% to 111% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Lightning Hydra
Increased damage from 64% to 138% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Venom Hydra
Has been removed from the game
Skill Rune - Frost Hydra
Increased damage from 36% to 108% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Mammoth Hydra
Increased damage from 67% to 178% weapon damage
New Skill Rune - Blazing Hydra
Summon a Blazing Hydra that spits bolts of Fire that burn enemies near the point of impact, dealing 108% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds. Burn damage can stack multiple times on the same enemy
Unlocks at level 38
Meteor
Mana cost reduced from 50 to 40
Increased damage from 260% to 501% weapon damage
Increased damage over time from burn effect from 60% to 167%
Skill Rune - Molten Impact
Increased damage from 390% to 1648% weapon damage
Increase damage over time from 90% to 549%weapon damage
Now unlocks at 58 (previously 29)
Skill Rune - Star Pact
Casting cost reduced from 35 Arcane Power to 30 Arcane Power
Skill Rune - Meteor Shower
Increased damage from 104% to 228% weapon damage
Now unlocks at 48 (previously 43)
Skill Rune - Comet
Increased damage from 312% to 590% weapon damage
Increased damage from the mist cloud from 72% to 197% weapon damage
Now has a 20% chance to freeze enemies for 1 second upon impact
Now unlocks at 43 (previously 48)
Skill Rune - Liquefy
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Lightning Bind
If the initial impact causes a Critical Hit, the electrified Meteor duration is increased to 8 seconds and enemies are Immobilized for 5 seconds. Meteor's damage turns into Lightning
Unlocks at Level 29
Ice Armor
Freeze and Chill effect now lasts 3 seconds, up from 2
Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
Skill Rune - Chilling Aura
Movement speed reduction increased from 30% to 80%
Skill Rune - Jagged Ice
Increased damage from 130% to 189% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Ice Reflect
Increased chance from 25% to 40% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Frozen Storm
Reduced damage from 30% to 28% weapon damage
Storm Armor
Increased damage from 100% to 147% weapon damage
Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
Skill Rune - Reactive Armor
Increased damage from 70% to 189% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Thunder Storm
Increased damage from 130% to 194% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Shocking Aspect
Increased damage from 35% to 51% weapon damage
Magic Weapon
Duration increased from 5 minutes to 10 minutes
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Electrify
Increased damage from 10% to 61% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Force Weapon
Increased damage bonus from 15% to 20%
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Venom
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Ignite
Attacks burn enemies, dealing 86% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Blood Magic
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Deflection
When you perform an attack, gain a protective shield for 3 seconds that absorbs 1651 damage
Familiar
Increased damage from 20% to 179% weapon damage
Duration increased from 5 minutes to 10 minutes
Skill Rune - Vigoron
Has been removed from the game
New Skill Rune - Icicle
The Familiar's projectiles have a 35% chance to Freeze the enemy for 1 second
Skill Rune - Cannoneer
Increased damage from 20% to 240% weapon damage
Energy Armor
Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
Explosive Blast
Increased damage from 225% to 616% weapon damage
Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Unleashed
This skill has been reworked
Increases the damage of Explosive Blast to 970% weapon damage
Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Time Bomb
Increased damage from 315% to 1039% weapon damage
Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Short Fuse
Increased damage from 225% to 909% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Obliterate
Increased damage from 225% to 760% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Chain Reaction
Increased damage from 97% to 320% weapon damage per explosion
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Mirror Image
Images now taunt for 1 second when they are summoned
Mirror Image health increased from 25% to 50% of your total Life
Spells cast by Mirror Image now do 10% of the damage done by your own spells
Skill Rune - Simulacrum
Increased the amount of Mirror Image health from 100% to 200% of your own
Skill Rune - Duplicates
Reduced number of extra Mirror Images from 5 to 4
Mirror Images now taunt for 1 second
Mirror Image health increased from 25% to 50% of your total Life
Skill Rune - Mocking Demise
Increased damage done on death explosion from 45% to 309% weapon damage
Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
Skill Rune - Extension of Will
Mirror Image health increased from 29% to 100% of your total Life
Skill Rune - Mirror Mimics
Increased amount of damage done by Mirror Images from 10% to 20% of the damage of your own spells
Blizzard
Increased damage done over 6 seconds from 510% to 807% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Grasping Chill
Increased the amount Blizzard slows enemies from 60% to 80%
Skill Rune - Frozen Solid
Increased chance to Freeze enemies from 20% to 40%
Reduced Freeze duration from 3 seconds to 1.5 seconds
Skill Rune - Snowbound
Reduced the casting cost of Blizzard from 20 to 13 Arcane Power
Skill Rune - Stark Winter
Increased damage from 510% to 941% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Unrelenting Storm
Increased damage from 680% to 1296% weapon damage
Archon
Increased duration of Archon from 15 seconds to 20 seconds
Reduced Armor and Resistance bonus from 40% to 20%
Now also increases damage done while in Archon form by 20%
Killing an enemy no longer increases the duration of Archon
Every enemy killed now grants a 6% damage bonus for the remaining duration of Archon
Skill Rune - Arcane Destruction
Increase damage done by the explosion from transforming into Archon from 1600% to 3680% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Teleport
Reduced cooldown of Teleport while in Archon form from 10 seconds to 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Slow Time
This skill has been reworked
Can now cast a Slow Time effect that follows you
Skill Rune - Improved Archon
Reduced damage increase of Archon abilities from 25% to 22%
Passives
Power Hungry
This skill has been reworked
Being healed by a health globe causes the next Arcane Power Spender you cast to be cast for free. You can have up to 10 charges of Power Hungry
Blur
Reduced melee damage reduction from 20% to 17%
Evocation
Increased cooldown reduction from 15% to 20%
Prodigy
Increased amount of Arcane Power granted by Signature spells from 4 to 5
Illusionist
This skill has been reworked
When you take more than 15% of your maximum Life within 1 second, the cooldowns on Mirror Image, Slow Time and Teleport are automatically reset. When you use Mirror Image, Slow Time, or Teleport, your movement speed is increased by 30% for 3 seconds
Cold Blooded
Reduced damage bonus versus Chilled and Frozen targets from 20% to 10%
Conflagration
This skill has been reworked
Fire damage dealt to enemies applies a burning effect, increasing their chance to be critically hit by 6% for 3 seconds
Paralysis
Increased chance for Lightning damage to stun targets from 8% to 15%
Galvanizing Ward
This skill has been reworked
As long as you have not taken damage in the last 5 seconds you gain a protective shield that absorbs the next 12551 damage
Temporal Flux
Increased amount enemies are Slowed by Arcane damage from 60% to 80%
Reduced duration of Slow from 3 seconds to 2 seconds
Critical Mass
Has been removed from the game
New Passive - Dominance
Killing an enemy grants a shield that absorbs 2477 damage for 3 seconds. This effect can stack up to 10 times. Refreshing Dominance will set the shield to its maximum possible potency and each stack will increase its total duration by 0.5 seconds
Arcane Dynamo
Reduced amount of additional damage to your next non-Signature spell from 75% to 60%
CRAFTING AND ARTISANS
Crafting has received several quality of life changes
Crafting materials have been condensed into two item level tiers: 1-60 and 60-70
This change is to reduce the amount of stash space consumed by crafting materials and simply older crafting recipes
All crafting materials currently in character inventories and stash have been converted accordingly
All crafted items will now roll with stats appropriate to the character crafting them, using the Loot 2.0 Smart Drop system
Please note that items designed to roll specific stats, such as the Archon Armor patterns, are exempt from this system
Items purchased from vendors are now flagged as such, and cannot be salvaged
DIFFICULTY
The difficulty system has been completely revised
Nightmare, Hell, and Inferno modes have been removed
Difficulty is now dynamic and monsters will level up with your characters
There are now five difficulty settings to choose from: Normal, Hard, Expert, Master, and Torment (1-6)
Normal, Hard, and Expert are immediately available
Master unlocks upon completing Act IV
Torment unlocks upon reaching level 60
Torment level also includes a difficulty slider, offering an additional six adjustments with increasing rewards and more powerful monsters
Each level offers new bonuses and rewards, visible in the difficulty selection menu
You can now lower your difficulty setting in-game
However, increasing your difficulty still requires exiting your current game
This option is disabled in Hardcore mode
To account for these changes, monster density has been adjusted across all Acts
EVENTS
Cursed Objects
Chests and Shrines around Sanctuary now have a chance to be cursed, starting an event once they are inspected
Like other events, completing a Cursed Chest or Shrine provides a small gold and experience reward, as well as either a Radiant Chest or a random Shrine buff
These events offer a variety of challenges, including endless monster waves and timed events
Infernal Machines
Torment level difficulty is now required to use Infernal Machines
ITEMIZATION (LOOT 2.0)
Itemization has undergone a major overhaul:
Legendary and Set items are now Bind on Account
Players in multiplayer games may trade Legendaries and Set Items they find with others who were present for the drop for up to 2 hours after the item is acquired
The Smart Drop system has been implemented
All items that drop have a chance to roll as "Smart Loot"
Smart Loot items roll intelligently based on the character being played (example: A Wizard is more likely to find items with Intelligence or bonuses to Wizard skills than a Barbarian)
Class specific items will no longer roll stats inappropriate to their class (example: Intelligence will no longer appear on Mighty Weapons or Belts)
New item affixes have been added to the game
This include Splash Damage, Cooldown Reduction, Resource Cost Reduction, +% damage to Physical damage skills, and specific Class Skill Bonuses
Item properties have been separated into two categories: Primary and Secondary
Primary Stats include: Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, Vitality, Critical Hit Damage, Critical Hit Chance, Attack Speed, Life per Second, Armor, +% Life, Bonus Damage to Elites, Bleed Damage, All Resistance, Sockets, and all new affixes listed above
Secondary Stats include: Gold Find, Thorns, Bonus Experience per Monster Kill, Chance for (Fear, Stun, Blind, Freeze, Chill, Slow, Immobilize and Knockback), Ignore Durability Loss, Bonus Healing to Health Globes and Potions, Bonus Pickup Radius, Single Resist, Life After Kill, and Level Requirement Reduction
This is to prevent stats that directly and indirectly increase character power from competing with one another
Stat ranges on items have been narrowed significantly (example: instead of an item having a stat range of 1-200 Strength, its range might now be something like 140-200)
Legendary powers now roll in a range, instead of a static amount
Example: The Legendary Spirit Stone "The Laws of Seph" has the legendary affix "Using Blinding Flash restores [75-100] spirit"
Players can now view the stat ranges of items by pressing and holding CTRL while an item's tooltip is open
All Legendary items have been reworked with one or all of the above points in mind
Please note that all of these changes will only affect new items that drop after the patch is live. Existing items will not be affected.
Potions have been condensed to a single type; they now provide 60% of your total health when consumed
All Potions currently in character inventories or stashes will be converted to the new Potion type
MONSTERS
Monster affixes have been revisited and retuned
Arcane Enchanted
Spawn effect now shows which direction it will start rotating
Desecrator
Damage now begins low, but quickly ramps up to its maximum damage
Frozen
Increased the number of Frozen crystals spawned by monsters with this affix
Frozen no longer increases how many crystals are spawned based on the number of players in the game
Frozen crystals now deal area of effect damage over time to players as they build up to their explosion
Jailer
Now does a small amount of damage when applied to the player
Vortex
Now does a small amount of damage when applied to the player
Mortar
Now has an outer impact area that does less damage than the center of impact
Now detonates if they vertically hit a wall
Plagued
Monsters with this affix now sometimes drop a pool under players as well as under themselves
Reflects Damage
No longer reflects a portion of incoming damage
Now reflects a fixed amount of damage per attack
Elite and Champion monsters now have five new possible affixes
Frozen Pulse: A shard of ice follows targets around before freezing in place and pulsing cold damage in a small area
Orbiter: A nexus of electrical energy appears, surrounded by additional balls of lightning that orbit in a large area
Poison Enchanted: Summons globules of poison matter that spread in a cross pattern, dealing damage to those caught in their wake
Thunderstorm: A powerful bolt of lightning strikes the ground, emanating a small wave of electrical energy
Wormhole: A pair of portals appears, dealing damage as it tears unfortunate targets from their location and transports them elsewhere
Monster density has been revisited
Density has been retuned around the new difficulty system
Elite and Champion packs can now spawn in a larger variation of pack sizes
Wasp projectiles can now be dodged and blocked
PARAGON (PARAGON 2.0)
The Paragon leveling system has been completely revamped
There is no longer a cap on the number of Paragon levels a player can gain
Paragon levels are now account-wide and shared across all characters
Note that Paragon levels are tracked independently between Hardcore and Normal modes
Players no longer gain static bonuses upon achieving Paragon Levels and bonuses currently earned by players have been removed
Players now earn Paragon points each level to spend in one of four separate categories: Core, Offense, Defense, and Utility
Players with existing Paragon levels have been granted the appropriate number of points to distribute amongst these categories
With these changes in mind, the Paragon leveling curve has been updated
Note that all Paragon experience earned across all characters prior to this patch has been totaled and recalculated into your new account-wide Paragon level
Paragon points can be allocated by clicking the Paragon button in the Character Paper Doll and Inventory screen (Default Hotkey C)
SOCIAL FEATURES
Clans and Communities have been added to the game
Clans
Anyone may create a Clan, and doing so gives access to the Clan window (default hotkey N)
Joining or creating a clan displays your clan tag next to your name
Clan members can view the Members Roster, a private chat channel, and a News & Info tab for Clan affairs and information in the Clan window
Clans support up to 120 members and require an invitation to join
Players may only be a member of one Clan at a time
Communities
Anyone may create a Community, and can view their Community details in the Social tab (default hotkey SHIFT + O)
Community members have access to their Members Roster, a dedicated chat channel, and a News & Info tab for sharing stories and Community information
Players may join any number of Communities they wish
Communities do not have a membership limit; however, if the number of members exceeds 100, only Officers and above will be displayed in the Members Roster
Communities can be designated as Private or Public; Private Communities require invitation to join
Communities are organized by categories, including but not limited to Classes, Regional, and Game Type
USER INTERFACE
Several quality of life changes have been applied to the User Interface
The Difficulty and Game Creation menus have been completely redone
The in-game Menu has been revised
The waypoint list has been replaced with a waypoint map
Skill tooltips now show damage type if Advanced Tooltips are enabled
Several new social options have been added to support Clans and Communities
These can be accessed in the Options > Gameplay menu
New chat colors associated with Clans and Communities have been added
There is now an option to enable icons for dropped items instead of text
This can be enabled in the Options > Gameplay menu
There is now an option to automatically skip all cut scenes
This can be enabled in the Options > Gameplay menu
Item labels for Gold piles are no longer displayed
This is to reduce visual clutter; values are still displayed when gold is picked up


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Patch notes for those at work?


I second this request!









Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Patch Notes for 2.0.1: (warning, its HUGE)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GENERAL
> Pools of Reflection have been added to the game
> Pools of Reflection provide a 25% bonus to experience
> This bonus persists until you reach a set amount of bonus experience (equal to approximately 10% of the current amount of Paragon experience needed to reach the next Paragon level) or your character dies
> Gathering additional Pools of Reflection bonuses increases the amount of total experience bonus a character can receive until character death, stacking up to 10 times
> This experience bonus persists on logout
> Nephalem Glory has been added to the game
> Occasionally during battle, monsters will drop Power Globes when damaged or killed
> Power Globes grant the Nephalem Glory buff, which causes players to deal additional damage in the form of golden lightning bolts and increases their movement speed for a short time
> This buff can stack up to three times
> New hero stats have been added to the game
> These include Toughness, Healing, Splash Damage, Cooldown Reduction, and Resource Cost Reduction
> Life Steal has been redesigned and is now less effective at higher character levels
> At level 60, Life Steal is reduced to 10% effectiveness
> Players now have the ability to resurrect in multiple places when they die in Normal (non-Hardcore) games
> You may choose to either resurrect at your body, in town, or at the last checkpoint you encountered
> Players may not resurrect at their body during a Boss encounter
> Players may only resurrect at their body a maximum of three times in a row
> Player hit boxes have been adjusted to more closely represent character models
> Both male and female models of the same class share the same size hit box
> Followers now automatically level with characters
> Quests now occasionally grant item rewards when completed during the leveling process
> Gold can no longer be traded
> Nephalem Valor has been removed from the game
> Graphics engine has been updated to support reflections
> Reflections can be turned on in the Options > Video menu
> Note: This setting is not recommended for players running minimum system specifications
> BOSSES
> Many bosses have had their mechanics revisted and retuned
> The following bosses have received the largest changes to their encounters:
> Maghda
> Siegebreaker
> Azmodan
> Iskatu
> In addition, the enrage timers for the following Bosses will only be enabled in Torment I and above:
> The Butcher
> Zoltun Kulle
> Belial
> Ghom
> Siegebreaker
> Rakanoth
> CLASSES
> Barbarian
> Active Skills
> Bash
> Decreased Fury per Attack from 8 to 6
> Increased damage from 165% to 170% weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Onslaught
> Increased total reverberation damage from 50% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Punish
> Lowered the damage increase from 8% to 4% for 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Instigation
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Now Increases Fury generated per Attack to 8
> Skill Rune - Pulverize
> Increased shockwave damage from 38% to 70% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Cleave
> Increased damage from 140% to 150% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rupture
> Increased explosion damage from 85% to 160% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Reaping Swing
> Decreased fury gained from each enemy hit from 3 to 1
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Scattering Blast
> Increased knockback from 9 to 10 yards
> Increased damage from 60% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Broad Sweep
> Increased damage from 175% to 210% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Frenzy
> Increased damage from 110% to 120% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Sidearm
> Increased damage from 110% to 130% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Triumph
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Berserk
> Increases the duration of the Frenzy effect to 10 seconds
> Skill Rune - Smite
> Increased chance to call down lightning from 20% to 30%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Maniac
> Lowered damage increase from 4% to 2.5% per stack of Frenzy
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Weapon Throw
> No longer costs Fury
> Now generates 6 Fury per attack
> No longer slows enemies
> Increased damage from 130% to 150% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 17 (previously 14)
> Skill Rune - Mighty Throw
> Increased damage from 169% to 210% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Ricochet
> Decreased ricochet range from 20 to 15 yards
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Throwing Hammer
> Reduced chance to stun from 50% to 30%
> Lowered stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Stupefy
> Reduced chance to Confuse from 20% to 15%
> Reduced duration of Confusion from 6 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Dread Bomb
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Balanced Weapon
> Increases Fury generated per attack to 8
> Damage type becomes Fire
> Hammer of the Ancients
> Increased damage from 325% to 535% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rolling Thunder
> Increased damage from 275% to 505% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Smash
> No longer strikes a smaller area
> Increased damage from 406% to 640% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - The Devil's Anvil
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Thunderstrike
> Reduced stun duration from 3 to 2 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Birthright
> No longer has a chance to drop treasure
> Rend
> Increased base damage from 925% to 1000% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Blood Lust
> Skill has been reworked
> Heal for 0.5% of your maximum Life per second for each affected enemy
> Skill Rune - Lacerate
> Increased damage from 903% to 1350% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Mutilate
> Increased movement speed reduction from 60% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Bloodbath
> Increased damage from 100% to 1000% weapon damage
> Seismic Slam
> Damage increased from 240% to 550% weapon damage
> Now knocks enemies into the air instead of back
> Skill Rune - Stagger
> Chance to stun increased from 70% to 80%
> Stun duration lowered from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
> Damage increased from 288% to 710% weapon damage
> Changes the knock up effect to a 5 yard knockback
> Skill Rune - Rumble
> Increased damage from 60% to 230% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Strength from Earth
> No longer reduces Fury cost
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 1% of your maximum Life for every enemy hit
> Skill Rune - Cracking Rift
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Permafrost
> Create a sheet of Frost that deals 710% weapon damage as Cold and Slows enemies by 60% for 2 seconds
> Whirlwind
> Damage increased from 145% to 275% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dust Devils
> Damage increased from 40% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Hurricane
> Skill has been reworked
> Pull enemies from up to 35 yards away towards you while Whirlwinding
> Skill Rune - Blood Funnel
> Life restored on Critical Hits reduced from 2% to 1% of your maximum Life
> Skill Rune - Wind Shear
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Volcanic Eruption
> Increased damage from 189% to 325% weapon damage
> Ancient Spear
> No longer has a cooldown
> No longer generates Fury
> Now costs 25 Fury
> No longer reduces target's movement speed
> Increased damage from 185% to 500% weapon damage
> Now pierces enemies
> Now unlocks at Level 26 (previously 9)
> Skill Rune - Grappling Hooks
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ranseur
> Enemies hit are knocked back 5 yards
> Unlocks at Level 29
> Skill Rune - Skirmish
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Jagged Edge
> Increases the damage to 640% weapon damage as Fire.
> Skill Rune - Dread Spear
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Boulder Toss
> Expend all remaining Fury to deal 20% weapon damage for every point of Fury expended to enemies within 9 yards of the impact location
> Unlocks at Level 48
> Skill Rune - Harpoon
> Skill has been reworked
> Add a chain to the spear to drag all enemies hit back to you and Slow them by 60% for 1 second
> Now unlocks at Level 34 (previously 39)
> Skill Rune - Rage Flip
> Skill has been reworked
> Add a chain to the spear to throw all enemies hit behind you and Slow them by 60% for 1 second
> Now unlocks at Level 59 (previously 49)
> Ground Stomp
> Increased range from 12 to 14 yards
> Skill Rune - Deafening Crash
> Increased amount of enemy movement speed slowed from 60% to 80%
> Increased duration of Slow from 3 to 8 seconds
> Damage type changed to Cold
> Skill Rune - Trembling Stomp
> Increased damage from 76% to 575% weapon damage
> Damage type changed to Fire
> Skill Rune - Avalanche
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Jarring Slam
> Enemies hit have a 10% chance to drop a health globe
> Leap
> Damage increased from 85% to 180% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Iron Impact
> Additional Armor gained reduced from 100% to 50% per enemy hit
> Skill Rune - Toppling Impact
> Now also increases the damage done by Leap to 450%
> Sprint
> Reduced movement speed increase from 40% to 30%
> Skill Rune - Marathon
> Reduced movement speed increase from 50% to 40%
> Reduced movement speed increase duration from 5 seconds to 4 seconds
> Ignore Pain
> No longer generates Fury
> Cooldown increased from 10 seconds to 30 seconds
> Damage reduction reduced from 65% to 50%
> Skill Rune - Bravado
> This skill has been reworked
> Breaks the effects of Stun, Fear, Immobilize, and Slow when Ignore Pain is activated
> Skill Rune - Ignorance is Bliss
> This skill has been reworked
> While Ignore Pain is active, gain 826 Life per Fury spent
> Overpower
> Increased cooldown from 10 seconds to 12 seconds
> Increased damage dealt from 165% to 380% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 9 (previously 26)
> Skill Rune - Storm of Steel
> Increased damage from 50% to 380% weapon damage for each axe
> Now unlocks at Level 15 (previously 29)
> Skill Rune - Killing Spree
> Reduced bonus Critical Hit Chance from 10% to 8%
> Reduced duration of bonus Critical Hit Chance from 6 seconds to 5 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Now unlocks at Level 23 (previously 26)
> Skill Rune - Crushing Advance
> Increased duration of damage reflect from 4 seconds to 5 seconds
> Now unlocks at Level 32 (previously 42)
> Skill Rune - Momentum
> Reduced Fury generated per enemy hit from 12 to 5
> Now unlocks at Level 39 (previously 48)
> Skill Rune - Revel
> This skill has been reworked
> Increases damage of Overpower to 760% weapon damage as Fire
> Now unlocks at Level 49 (previously 59)
> Revenge
> Reduced amount of damage healed from 5% to 2% of maximum Life
> Skill Rune - Vengeance is Mine
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Blood Law
> Increase healing to 4% of maximum Life for each enemy hit
> Skill Rune - Best Served Cold
> Reduced Critical Hit Chance increase from 10% to 8%
> Reduced Critical Hit Chance duration from 12 seconds to 6 seconds
> Skill Rune - Retribution
> Increased damage from 286% to 480% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Grudge
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Provocation
> This skill has been reworked
> Increase the maximum number of charges to 3
> Furious Charge
> Increased damage from 195% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Battering Ram
> Increased damage from 283% to 760% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Stamina
> Fury generated per target hit increased from 8 to 10
> Skill Rune - Bull Rush
> All targets hit are now stunned instead of only targets that are critically hit
> Skill Rune - Dreadnought
> This skill has been reworked
> All enemies hit are pulled to your destination
> Threatening Shout
> Now unlocks at Level 14 (previously 17)
> Skill Rune - Intimidate
> Movement speed reduced increased from 30% to 60%
> Skill Rune - Falter
> Attack speed reduction increased from 15% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Demoralize
> Taunt duration increased from 3 seconds to 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Terrify
> Increased chance to Fear from 35% to 100%
> Increased Fear duration from 2.5 seconds to 3 seconds
> Battle Rage
> Reduced damage increase from 15% to 10%
> Skill Rune - Marauder's Rage
> Damage bonus increase lowered from 30% to 15%
> Skill Rune - Ferocity
> This skill has been reworked
> Increases the duration of Battle Rage to 300 seconds
> Skill Rune - Swords to Ploughshares
> Increased chance to cause enemies to drop Health Globes from 5% to 8%
> Skill Rune - Into the Fray
> This skill has been reworked
> Gain 1% Critical Hit Chance for each enemy within 10 yards while under the effects of Battle Rage
> War Cry
> Skill Rune - Charge!
> Increased Fury gained from 40 to 50
> Skill Rune - Invigorate
> Increased Life regeneration from 620 to 2025 per second
> Earthquake
> Cooldown reduced from 120 seconds to 60 seconds
> Damage increased from 2000% to 2600% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Giant's Stride
> Damage increased from 65% to 160% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Chilling Earth
> Now Freezes enemies instead of Slowing
> Skill Rune - The Mountain's Call
> Reduced cooldown from 105 seconds to 50 seconds
> Damage type changed from Fire to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Aftershocks
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Molten Fury
> Increase Earthquake's damage to 4500% weapon damage as Fire
> Skill Rune - Path of Fire
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Cave-In
> All enemies within 24 yards are pulled in towards you
> Call of the Ancients
> No longer costs Fury
> Damage increased from 60% to 180% weapon damage
> Talic can now also use Leap Attack
> Korlic can now also use Furious Charge
> Madawc can now also use Seismic Slam
> Skill Rune - The Council Rises
> This skill has been reworked
> The Ancients deal 360% weapon damage as Fire with each attack
> Skill Rune - Duty to the Clan
> Duration increased from an additional 20 seconds to 45 seconds
> Ancients now also gain 200% Armor
> Skill Rune - Korlic's Might
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ancients' Blessing
> Heal for 65% Life when the Ancients are called
> Skill Rune - Madawc's Madness
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ancients' Fury
> Gain 3 Fury every time an Ancient deals damage
> Skill Rune - Talic's Anger
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Together as One
> 50% of all damage dealt to you is instead divided evenly between the Ancients. The Ancients' damage turns into Lightning
> Wrath of the Berserker
> No longer costs Fury
> Increased duration from 15 seconds to 20 seconds
> Skill Rune - Arreat's Wail
> No longer knocks back enemies
> Increased damage from 430% to 3400% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Insanity
> Reduced increased damage from 100% to 50%
> Skill Rune - Slaughter
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Striding Giant
> Dodge bonus increased from 60% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Thrive on Chaos
> This skill has been reworked
> While active gain 826 Life per Fury Spent
> Passive Skills
> Pound of Flesh
> No longer increases the chance to find Health Globes
> Decreased additional Life from Health Globes from 100% to 50%
> Ruthless
> This skill has been reworked
> You deal 40% additional damage to enemies below 30% health
> Nerves of Steel
> Reduced amount of Armor gained from 100% to 50% of your Vitality
> Weapons Master
> Reduced Swords/Daggers bonus from 15% to 8% increased damage
> Reduced Maces/Axes bonus from 10% to 5% Critical Hit Chance
> Reduced Polearms/Spears bonus from 10% to 8% attack speed
> Reduced Mighty Weapons bonus from 3 to 1 Fury per hit
> Inspiring Presence
> Reduced Life regeneration from 2% to 1% of maximum Life per second
> Bloodthirst
> This skill has been reworked
> Each point of Fury spent heals you for 116 Life. Heal amount is increased by 1% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Animosity
> Reduced Fury generation bonus from 20% to 10%
> Superstition
> Reduced Fury gain from 3 to 2
> No Escape
> This skill has been reworked
> Increase the damage of Weapon Throw and Ancient Spear by 25% against enemies more than 20 yards away from you
> Relentless
> Ability now activates at 35% Life, up from 20%
> Brawler
> Reduced damage increase from 30% to 20%
> Juggernaut
> Increased the reduction of control impairing effects from 20% to 30%
> Increased Life recovery from 15% to 20%
> Boon of Bul-Kathos
> Reduced Earthquake cooldown reduction from 30 seconds to 15 seconds
> Demon Hunter
> Active Skills
> Hungering Arrow
> Increased base damage from 115% to 125% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Cinder Arrow
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Serrated Arrow
> Increases Hatred generated to 6
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Shatter Shot
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Devouring Shot
> Name changed to "Devouring Arrow"
> Skill Rune - Spray of Teeth
> Increased AoE explosion damage from 50% to 60% weapon damage
> Entangling Shot
> Increased base damage from 90% to 200% weapon damage
> When Entangling Shot hits an enemy, the Slow effect is now refreshed on all entangled targets
> Skill Rune - Chain Gang
> Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
> Skill Rune - Shock Collar
> Increased bonus chain damage from 70% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Heavy Burden
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Justice is Served
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Bounty Hunter
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases the Slow amount to 80%
> Bola Shot
> Name changed to "Bolas"
> Skill Rune - Thunder Ball
> Lowered Stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Bitter Pill
> Damage type changed from Fire to Lightning
> Imminent Doom
> Secondary AoE damage type changed from Arcane to Fire
> Evasive Fire
> Discipline cost removed
> Skill has been reworked
> Shoot a spread of bolts that hits the primary enemy for 160% weapon damage and two additional enemies for 80% weapon damage. If an enemy is in front of you at close range, you will also backflip away 15 yards. You may backflip once per 3 seconds.
> Now a Primary skill
> Skill Rune - Parting Gift
> Increased poison bomb damage from 55% to 150% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Covering Fire
> Skill has been reworked
> Increased the damage for all shots from 130% to 160% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Displace
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Surge
> Removes cooldown on backflip, but each backflip now costs 2 Discipline
> Grenades
> Name changed to "Grenade"
> Skill has been reworked
> Throw out a grenade that bounces and explodes for 160% weapon damage as Fire
> Skill Rune - Cluster Grenades
> Increased damage from 112% to 200% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fire Bomb
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Grenade Cache
> Throw out 3 grenades that explode for 160% weapon damage as Fire each
> Skill Rune - Stun Grenades
> Name changed to "Stun Grenade"
> Lowered Stun chance from 25% to 20%
> Damage type changed from Fire to Lighting
> Now hurls a single grenade (rather than multiple)
> Skill Rune - Gas Grenades
> Increased explosion damage from 95% to 160% weapon damage
> Increased poison cloud damage from 25% to 120% weapon damage
> Now hurls a single grenade (rather than multiple)
> Impale
> Hatred cost lowered from 25 to 20 Hatred
> Increased base damage from 265% to 620% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Impact
> Knockback chance lowered from 65% to 50%
> Skill Rune - Chemical Burn
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Overpenetration
> Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
> Skill Rune - Awareness
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ricochet
> The knife ricochets to 2 additional nearby enemies within 20 yards of each other
> Changes damage type from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Grievous Wounds
> Increased critical hit damage from 100% to 130% weapon damage
> Rapid Fire
> Increased base damage from 438% to 525% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Web Shot
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Bombardment
> Increased explosion damage from 414% to 465% weapon damage
> Chakram
> Increased base damage from 170% to 380% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Twin Chakrams
> Increased individual Chakram damage from 114% to 220% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Serpentine
> Increased damage from 230% to 500% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Razor Disk
> Increase damage from 187% to 380% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Physical
> Skill Rune - Boomerang
> Increased damage from 230% to 400% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Shuriken Cloud
> Increased damage per second from 34% to 200% weapon damage
> Elemental Arrow
> Increased base damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Ball Lightning
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Frost Arrow
> Increased damage from 170% to 330% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Screaming Skull
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Lowered Fear duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Lightning Bolts
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Lowered Stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Nether Tentacles
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Now returns 0.4% of maximum Life for each enemy hit instead of 3% of damage dealt as Life
> Caltrops
> Skill Rune - Carved Stakes
> Discipline cost reduction changed from 4 Discipline to 3 Discipline
> Smoke Screen
> Now has a 2 second cooldown
> Skill Rune - Displacement
> Increased movement speed bonus from 35% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Breathe Deep
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Healing Vapors
> Regenerate 15% Life while invisible
> Skill Rune - Special Recipe
> Skill has been reworked
> Now removes the Discipline cost, but adds a 12 second cooldown
> Smoke Screen - Choking Gas
> Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
> Shadow Power
> Skill has been reworked
> Draw in the power of the shadows, gaining 1651 Life per Hit for 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Nightbane
> Skill has been reworked
> Now slows the movement speed of enemies within 30 yards by 80% for 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blood Moon
> Skill has been reworked
> Now increases Life per Hit gain to 3303
> Skill Rune - Well of Darkness
> Skill has been reworked
> Now removes the Discipline cost, but adds a 14 second cooldown
> Skill Rune - Gloom
> Incoming damage reduction lowered from 35% to 15%
> Vault
> Skill Rune - Action Shot
> Now shoots 4 arrows for 75% weapon damage, and all shots are guaranteed critical hits
> Skill Rune - Rattling Roll
> Now only affects enemies you Vault through
> Skill Rune - Acrobatics
> Added cooldown duration lowered from 10 seconds to 8 seconds
> Preparation
> Now only restores 30 Discipline when activated
> Skill Rune - Invigoration
> Skill has been reworked
> Permanently increase maximum Discipline by 15 while rune is "equipped"
> Skill Rune - Punishment
> Now only restores 75 Hatred when activated
> Skill Rune - Battle Scars
> Life gain lowered from 60% to 40%
> Companion
> Discipline cost has been removed
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your raven deals an additional 500% weapon damage on its next attack
> Passive: Summons a raven companion that pecks at enemies for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical
> Skill Rune - Spider Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your spider throws webs at all enemies within 25 yards of you and him, Slowing them by 80% for 5 seconds
> Passive: Summons a spider companion that attacks enemies in front of him for 100% weapon damage as Physical. The spider's attacks Slow enemies by 60% for 3 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Bat Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Instantly gain 50 Hatred
> Passive: Summons a bat companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The bat grants you 1 Hatred per second.
> Skill Rune - Boar Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your boar charges to you then taunts all enemies within 20 yards for 5 seconds
> Passive: Summons a boar companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The boar increases your Life regeneration by 826 per second and increases your resistance to all damage types by 20%.
> Skill Rune - Ferret Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Instantly pick up all health globes and gold within 60 yards
> Passive: Summons a pair of ferret companions that each attack for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The ferrets collect gold for you, increase gold found on monsters by 10%, and increase your movement speed by 10%.
> Skill Rune - Wolf Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your wolf howls, granting you and your allies within 60 yards 30% increased damage for 10 seconds
> Passive: Summons a wolf companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical
> Marked for Death
> Increased base damage from 12% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Contagion
> Now can only affect targets within 30 yards
> Skill Rune - Grim Reaper
> Increased divided damage from 12% to 15%
> Skill Rune - Mortal Enemy
> Increased Hatred generated from 3 to 4
> Fan of Knives
> Hatred cost removed
> Now unlocks at Level 14 (previously 17)
> Increase base damage from 320% to 450% weapon damage
> Affected area increased from 10 yards to 20 yards
> Lowered Stun duration from 2 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Crippling Razors
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Pinpoint Accuracy
> Increases the cooldown to 15 seconds and increases damage to 1200% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Retaliate
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Bladed Armor
> Gain 65% additional armor for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Hail of Knives
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Knives Expert
> Removes the cooldown but adds a 30 Hatred cost
> Skill Rune - Fan of Daggers
> Skill has been reworked
> Enemies are now knocked back and stunned for 2.5 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Assassin's Knives
> Increased damage from 70% to 450% weapon damage
> Spike Trap
> Now unlocks at Level 17 (previously 22)
> Increased arming duration from 1.2 seconds to 2 seconds
> Lowered trap damage from 275% to 180% weapon damage
> The trap now has a 2 second re-arming time and can explode up to 3 times
> Skill Rune - Echoing Blast
> Skill has been reworked
> Now increase the damage of each explosion to 250% weapon damage and turns the damage into Poison
> Skill Rune - Sticky Trap
> Trap now explodes after 2 seconds
> Increase damage from 404% to 680% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Long Fuse
> Now increases arming/re-arming time to 3 seconds
> Lowered damage bonus from 371% to 300% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Lightning Rod
> Increase damage from 275% to 280%
> Sentry
> Lowered cooldown from 8 seconds to 6 seconds
> Increased base damage from 175% to 200%
> Skill Rune - Spitfire Turret
> Increased homing rocket damage from 30% to 70% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Vigilant Watcher
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Impaling Bolt
> The turret now fires a bolt with a 100% chance to pierce
> Skill Rune - Chain of Torment
> Increased tether damage from 125% to 240% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Aid Station
> Heal amount lowered from 2.0% to 1.0% of nearby allies' Life
> Strafe
> Increased base damage from 156% to 340% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Emberstrafe
> Increased damage from 65% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Stinging Steel
> Increased bonus damage on Critical Hits from 100% to 130% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rocket Storm
> Increased damage of homing rockets from 60% to 90% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Demolition
> Increased damage of bouncy grenades from 187% to 340% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Multishot
> Lowered Hatred cost from 30 to 25
> Increased base damage from 165% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fire at Will
> Hatred cost reduced to 18 (up from 15)
> Skill Rune - Burst Fire
> Increased damage from 65% to 200% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Poison
> Skill Rune - Suppression Fire
> Now limited to a maximum of 6 Discipline gained per Multishot
> Skill Rune - Full Broadside
> Increased damage from 215% to 460% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arsenal
> Increased rocket damage from 60% to 160% weapon damage
> Cluster Arrow
> Lowered Hatred cost from 50 to 40
> Increased base damage from 225% to 550% weapon damage
> Increased miniature bomb damage from 100% to 220% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dazzling Arrow
> Increased Stun chance from 55% to 100%
> Lowered Stun duration from 2 seconds to 1.5 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Shooting Stars
> Increased rocket damage from 175% to 400% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Maelstrom
> Skill has been reworked
> Instead of releasing grenades, now releases up to 5 shadow tendrils that each deal 220% weapon damage as Physical to nearby enemies. You gain 1% Life per enemy hit.
> Skill Rune - Cluster Bombs
> Increased bomb damage from 230% to 525% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Loaded for Bear
> Increased damage from 304% to 770% weapon damage
> Rain of Vengeance
> Increased base damage from 715% to 1250% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dark Cloud
> Increased damage from 792% to 2650% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Beastly Bombs
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Shade
> Fire a massive volley of arrows at a large area. Arrows fall from the sky dealing 2400% weapon damage as Lightning over 5 seconds to all enemies in the area
> Skill Rune - Stampede
> Damage changed from 120% weapon damage per beast to 4200% total weapon damage across all 10 beasts
> Skill Rune - Anathema
> Damage changed from 3300% weapon damage over 15 seconds to 5400% over 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Flying Strike
> Damage changed from 100% weapon damage per Shadow Beast to 3200% total weapon damage over 5 seconds
> Passive Skills
> Vengeance
> Name changed to "Blood Vengeance"
> Increased Hatred gain from 20 to 30
> Increased Discipline gain from 2 to 3
> Cull the Weak
> Increased bonus damage to Slowed targets from 15% to 20%
> Brooding
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 1.5% Life regeneration per second for every second you remain stationary, stacking up to 3 times. This bonus is reset 5 seconds after you move
> Hot Pursuit
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases movement speed by 20% for 2 seconds when you hit an enemy
> Archery
> Lowered "Bow" bonus from 15% to 8% increased damage
> Lowered "Hand Crossbow" bonus from 10% to 5% Critical Hit damage
> Added new bonus: 2nd Hand (or Off-Hand) Crossbow
> 1 Hatred per second
> Numbing Traps
> Skill has been reworked
> Enemies you Slow or hit by Fan of Knives, Spike Trap, Caltrops, Grenades and Sentry fire have their damage reduced by 25% for 3 seconds
> Grenadier
> Skill has been reworked
> Increase the damage of grenades by 10%. Increase the explosion size of grenades by 20%. Upon death, you drop a giant grenade that explodes for 1000% weapon damage as Fire
> Sharpshooter
> Increased Critical Hit change bonus from 3% to 4% every second
> Ballistics
> Increased bonus damage to rockets from 50% to 100%In addition, you have a 20% chance to fire a homing rocket for 150% weapon damage when you attack
> Monk
> Active Skills
> Fists of Thunder
> Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 14
> Increased damage from 110% to 122 % weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Thunderclap
> Increased damage from 35% to 95% weapon damage
> Removed teleport
> Added knockback effect to every third hit
> Skill Rune - Lightning Flash
> Increased chance to dodge from 16% to 17%
> Increased duration from 2 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Static Charge
> Skill has been reworked
> Fists of Thunder applies Static Charge to enemies hit for 6 seconds. Each time and enemy with Static Charget gets hit, there is a chance that every other enemy with Static Charge within 40 yards takes 125% weapon damage as Lightning
> Skill Rune - Quickening
> Decreased additional Spirit generated per hit from 15 to 4
> Skill Rune - Bounding Light
> Chain Lightning damage increased from 73% to 195% weapon damage
> Now hits up to 3 additional enemies
> Deadly Reach
> Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 12
> Decreased damage from 110% to 109% weapon damage
> Every third hit now has a 50% chance to knock enemies up into the air
> Skill Rune - Piercing Trident
> Now increases the chance of every third hit to knock enemies up into the air by 66%
> Skill Rune - Keen Eye
> Reduced Armor increase from 50% to 40%
> Reduced duration of the effect from 4 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Scattered Blows
> Now randomly damages enemies within 25 yards
> Damage decreased from 170% to 156% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Strike from Beyond
> Decreased additional Spirit generated per Critical Hit from 10 to 3
> Skill Rune - Foresight
> Reduced the damage increase from 18% to 15%
> Reduced the duration of the effect from 30 seconds to 3 seconds
> Crippling Wave
> Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 12
> Increased damage from 110% to 143% weapon damage
> Now dazes enemies within 11 yards on every third hit
> Skill Rune - Mangle
> Now increases damage to 216% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Rising Tide
> Decreased additional Spirit generated per Critical Hit from 5 to 4
> Skill Rune - Tsunami
> No longer increases the movement speed reduction
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Way of the Hundred Fists
> Increased Spirit per attack from 8 to 12
> Increased damage from 140% to 192% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Hands of Lightning
> Now also increases damage to 429% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fists of Fury
> Reduced additional damage from 100% over 5 seconds to 60% over 3 seconds
> Additional damage can now stack several times on the same enemy
> Skill Rune - Spirited Salvo
> Increased chance to gain additional Spirit from 15% to 40%
> Reduced additional Spirit from 15 to 6
> Skill Rune - Windforce Flurry
> Reduced damage from 250% to 191% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Lashing Tail Kick
> Increased damage from 470% to 624% weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Vulture Claw Kick
> Increased damage from 517% to 624% weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Sweeping Armada
> Now increases damage to 671% weapon damage
> No longer increases knockback distance
> Skill Rune - Spinning Flame Kick
> Increased damage from 588% to 677% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Scorpion Sting
> Increased chance to stun from 50% to 85%
> Skill Rune - Hand of Ytar
> Increased duration of slow effect from 2 to 3 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Tempest Rush
> Increased damage from 155% to 240% weapon damage while running
> No longer slows enemies
> Skill Rune - Northern Breeze
> Now increases damage to 285% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
> Skill Rune - Flurry
> Now slows enemies hit by 80%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Slipstream
> Lowered the damage reduction while running from 25% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Bluster
> Now adds a knock back effect
> Now reduces damage of enemies hit by 20% for 1 second
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Wave of Light
> Decreased initial damage from 829% to 473% weapon damage
> Decreased additional damage from 96% to 79% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Wall of Light
> Now increases initial damage to 709% weapon damage
> Now adds a knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Explosive Light
> Decreased damage from 914% to 731% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Blinding Light
> Increased stun duration from 3 seconds to 4.5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Pillar of the Ancients
> Decreased initial damage from 595% to 498% weapon damage
> Decreased additional damage from 595% to 498% weapon damage
> Changed damage type from Holy to Physical
> Blinding Flash
> No longer costs Spirit
> Skill Rune - Self Reflection
> Increased the duration of the blind effect from 4 to 6 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blinded and Confused
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Blinding Echo
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Searing Light
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Mystifying Light
> Blinded enemies are also slowed by 80% for 5 seconds.
> New Skill Rune - Replenishing Light
> Each enemy you Blind restores 7 Spirit.
> New Skill Rune - Soothing Light
> Increases the Life regeneration of allies within the Blinding Flash by 11,966 for 3 seconds
> The heal amount is increased by 90% of your Life per Second
> Skill Rune - Faith in the Light
> Lowered the damage increase from 30% to 29%
> Breath of Heaven
> No longer costs Spirit
> Increased heal amount from 6202 - 7442 to 13,161 - 17,210 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Circle of Scorn
> Increased damage from 80% to 505% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Circle of Life
> Now increased healing power to 26,321 - 34,420 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Blazing Wrath
> Lowered the damage increase from 15% to 10%
> Lowered duration from 45 seconds to 9 seconds
> Skill Rune - Infused with Light
> Lowered the amount of additional Spirit per attack from 8 to 4
> Skill Rune - Penitent Flame
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Zephyr
> Allies healed by Breath of Heaven have their movement speed increased by 30% for 3 seconds.
> Serenity
> No longer costs Spirit
> Skill Rune - Peaceful Repose
> Increased heal amount from 6202 - 7752 to 11395 - 12427 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 40% of Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Reap What is Sown
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Unwelcome Disturbance
> While under the effects of Serenity, enemies within 20 yards take 438% weapon damage as Physical every second
> Skill Rune - Tranquility
> Increased duration from 1 second to 3 seconds
> Skill has been reworked
> Grants a protective shield to allies, redirecting up to 22,677 damage to you
> Shield amount is increased by 40% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Instant Karma
> Skill has been reworked
> While under the effects of Serenity, your movement is unhindered.
> Inner Sanctuary
> No longer costs Spirit
> Increased duration from 5 seconds to 6 seconds
> Skill has been reworked
> Circle of protection on the ground can now be passed by enemies
> Allies within the circle of protection receive 55% less damage for the duration of the effect
> Skill Rune - Safe Haven
> Increased heal amount from 1550 to 2279 Life per second
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Life per second.
> Skill Rune - Sanctified Ground
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases duration of Inner Sanctuary to 8 seconds
> Enemies cannot pass the circle of protection
> Skill Rune - Forbidden Palace
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases damage taken by enemies inside Inner Sanctuary by 30%
> Lowers the movement speed of enemies inside Inner Sanctuary by 80%
> Skill Rune - Consecration
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Circle of Protection
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Temple of Protection
> Allies inside Inner Sanctuary are also immune to control impairing effects.
> New Skill Rune - Intervene
> Dash to the target location
> Grant a shield to allies within 11 yards and then create Inner Sanctuary
> Shield absorbs up to 16,765 damage for 3 seconds
> Absorb amount is increased by 28% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Dashing Strike
> Skill has been reworked
> No longer costs Spirit
> Costs 1 Charge
> Quickly dash up to 50 yards, striking enemies along the way for 305 % weapon damage as Physical
> You gain a charge every 6 seconds and can have up to 2 charges stored at a time
> Skill Rune - Way of the Falling Star
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 20% increased movement speed for 3 seconds when using Dashing Strike
> Skill Rune - Flying Side Kick
> Skill has been reworked
> Perform a flying kick that has a 40% chance to stun enemies hit for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Quicksilver
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases maximum Charges to 3
> Skill Rune - Soaring Skull
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Barrage
> The last enemy hit by Dashing Strikes takes additional 498% weapon damage as Physical over 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blinding Speed
> Increased additional chance to Dodge from 20% to 29%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Exploding Palm
> Increased damage from 745% to 1179% weapon damage over 9 seconds
> Skill Rune - The Flesh is Weak
> Increased the additional damage taken by enemies hit from 12% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Strong Spirit
> Increased the amount of Spirit gained for each enemy caught in the explosion from 5 to 10
> Skill Rune - Creeping Demise
> Increased the duration of the slow effect from 3 seconds to 9 seconds
> Skill Rune - Impending Doom
> Damage increased from 745% weapon damage over 15 seconds to 2149% weapon damage over 12 seconds
> Skill Rune - Essence Burn
> Damage increased from 745% weapon damage over 9 seconds to 1623% weapon damage over 9 seconds
> Increased burn damage done to enemies caught in the explosion from 60% weapon damage over 3 seconds to 258% weapon damage over 3 seconds
> Sweeping Wind
> Increased continuous damage per stack from 20% to 30% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Master of Wind
> Lowered the increased vortex duration from 20 seconds to 15 seconds
> Changed damage type from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Blade Storm
> Increased the additional damage per stack from 26% to 40% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Inner Storm
> Increased the amount of Spirit gained per second while at 3 stacks from 3 to 4
> Skill Rune - Cyclone
> Decreased the damage done by lightning tornados from 26% to 23% weapon damage
> Cyclone Strike
> Increased the maximum number of enemies pulled in from 8 to 16
> Reduced damage from 313% to 261% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Eye of the Storm
> Reduced Spirit Cost reduction from 30 to 26 Spirit
> Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Sunburst
> Skill has been reworked
> Blast enemies with an explosion that deals 454% weapon damage as Fire.
> Skill Rune - Wall of Wind
> Damage type changed from Holy to Cold
> Skill Rune - Soothing Breeze
> Increased amount healed from 1240 Life to 4778 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 17% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Seven-Sided Strike
> Increased damage from 1777% to 5677% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Sudden Assault
> Increased damage from 2310% to 6477% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Several-Sided Strike
> Increased the number of strikes from 9 to 10
> Skill Rune - Pandemonium
> Increased chance to stun from 25% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Sustained Attack
> Reduced the cooldown reduction of Seven-Sided Strike from 23 seconds to 17 seconds
> Skill Rune - Fulminating Onslaught
> Increased damage from 254% to 977% weapon damage
> Mystic Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> 30 second cooldown
> Active: Your mystic ally has its damage increased by 50% for 10 seconds
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side. The ally deals 40% of your weapon damage as Physical per swing. When the ally dies, it is reborn after 5 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Water Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: Your mystic ally performs 7 wave attacks in quick succession, each dealing 190% weapon damage as Cold
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that infuses your attacks to Slow enemies by 60% for 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Fire Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: Your mystic ally splits into 10 allies that explode for 149% weapon damage as Fire
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your damage by 10%
> Skill Rune - Air Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: You gain 100 Spirit
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Spirit Regeneration by 2
> Skill Rune - Eternal Ally
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune- Enduring Ally
> Active: Your mystic ally sacrifices itself to heal you for 100% of your maximum Life. The cooldown on Mystic Ally is increased to 50 seconds
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Life per Second by 1012
> Skill Rune - Earth Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: Your mystic ally turns into a boulder for 8 seconds. The boulder deals 333% weapon damage as Physical every second and rolls toward nearby enemies, knocking them up
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Life by 20%
> Mantra of Evasion
> Skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: You and nearby allies gain an additional 17% increased Dodge Chance for 3 seconds
> Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards gain 17% increased Dodge Chance
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Evasion's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Wind through the Reeds
> Movement speed increased from 8% to 10%
> Mantra of Retribution
> Skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: Increase the amount of damage dealt to 202% for 3 seconds
> Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards deal 101% of your weapon damage as Holy to attackers when blocking, dodging, or getting hit
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Retribution's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Retaliation
> Increased damage reflection bonus from 60% to 202% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
> Skill Rune - Transgression
> Attack speed increased from 8% to 10%
> Skill Rune - Indignation
> Increased chance to stun from 10% to 20%
> Increased stun duration from 2 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Collateral Damage
> Increased chance for feedback blast from 30% to 75%
> Increased Holy damage done from 45% to 101%
> Mantra of Healing
> Skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: Shroud you and your allies with a mystical shield that absorbs up to 9554 damage for 3 seconds. Absorb amount is increased by 15% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards gain 1012 increased Life regeneration. The heal amount is increased by 30% of your Life per Second
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Healing's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Sustenance
> Increased Life regeneration from 1240 to 2025 Life per Second
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Life per Second
> Skill Rune - Boon of Inspiration
> Increased amount healed when hitting an enemy from 186 to 551 Life per hit
> Heal amount is now increased by 20% of your Life per Hit
> Mantra of Conviction
> This skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: Damage bonus is increased to 20% for 3 seconds
> Passive: Enemies within 30 yards of you take 10% increased damage
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Conviction's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Overawe
> This skill has been reworked
> Passive: Increases the strength of Mantra of Conviction so that enemies take 16% increased damage
> Skill Rune - Intimidation
> Increased damage reduction from 10% to 15%
> Skill Rune - Dishearten
> Increases movement speed Slow from 30% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Reclamation
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Annihilation
> Passive: Killing an enemy that is affected by Mantra of Conviction grants you and your allies 30% increased movement speed for 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Submission
> Increased damage done from 12% to 38% weapon damage per second
> Passive Skills
> Transcendence
> Reduced Life per Spirit spent from 62 to 50
> Now scales with 0.4% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Chant of Resonance
> This skill has been reworked
> The Spirit costs of Mantra activation effects are reduced by 50% and you gain 2 Spirit every second when you have a Mantra learned
> Seize the Initiative
> Decreased Armor bonus from Dexterity from 50% to 30%
> Sixth Sense
> Increased Dodge chance gained from Critical Hit Chance from 30% to 42.5%
> Pacifism
> Has been removed from the game
> New Passive - Provocation
> The duration of control-impairing effects on you are reduced by 25%. Whenever you are hit by a Stun, Freeze, Fear, Immobilize or Charm, you gain 15% increased damage for 10 seconds
> Guiding Light
> Skill has been reworked
> Your heals and shields grant increased damage equal to the percentage of Life missing, up to a maximum of 30% for 10 seconds
> Combination Strike
> Increased bonus damage from 8% to 10%
> Near Death Experience
> Now also increases Health Globe Healing Bonus, Life per Second, and Life per Hit by 35% when Near Death Experience is on cooldown
> Witch Doctor
> Active Skills
> Poison Dart
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 100% to 155% weapon damage and an additional 40% damage over 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Splinters
> Increased damage of each dart from 60% to 65% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Spined Dart
> Decreased Mana gained from each enemy hit from 29 to 25
> Skill Rune - Flaming Dart
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Ignite the dart dealing 275% weapon damage as Fire over 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Snake to the Face
> Decreased the chance to Stun an enemy from 30% to 25%
> Corpse Spiders
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 120% to 216% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Leaping Spiders
> Increased damage from 144% to 238% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Spider Queen
> Increased damage from 630% to 1575% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Widowmakers
> Decreased Mana gained from each hit from 4 to 3
> Skill Rune - Medusa Spiders
> Increased the chance for spiders to Slow enemies movement from 25% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Blazing Spiders
> Increased damage from 156% to 259% weapon damage
> Plague of Toads
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 130% to 190% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Explosive Toads
> Increased damage from 169% to 245% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Rain of Toads
> Increased damage from 130% to 182% weapon damage to enemies in area over 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Addling Toads
> Increased damage from 130% to 190% weapon damage and have a 15% chance to confuse enemies for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Toad Affinity
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain 9 Mana every time a toad hits an enemy
> New Skill Rune - Piercing Toads
> Mutate to frogs that pierce through enemies for 130% weapon damage as Poison
> Firebomb
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 110% to 155% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fire Pit
> Increased damage from 36% to 60% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Pyrogeist
> Decreased damage from 640% to 560% weapon damage
> Increased the number of Pyrogeists that you may have active from 1 to 3
> Grasp of the Dead
> Increased Mana cost from 123 to 150
> Increased damage from 320% to 560% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Groping Eels
> Increased damage from 416% to 880% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rain of Corpses
> Increased damage from 80% to 420% weapon damage
> Firebats
> Increased initial Mana cost from 221 to 225 and channeling Mana cost from 66 to 75
> Increased damage from 385% to 425% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dire Bats
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Summon fewer but larger bats that travel a long distance and hit for 300% weapon damage as Fire
> Skill Rune - Vampire Bats
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Firebats no longer has a channeling cost
> Skill Rune - Plague Bats
> Increased damage from 578% to 638% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Cloud of Bats
> Decreased initial damage from 501% to 425% weapon damage
> Haunt
> Increased Mana cost from 98 to 200
> Increased damage from 575% to 1465% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Consuming Spirit
> Increased Life returned per second from 155 to 413
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Resentful Spirit
> Skill Rune name changed from Resentful Spirit to Resentful Spirits
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Releases two spirits with each cast
> Skill Rune - Lingering Spirit
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Grasping Spirit
> Increased the Slow amount from 30% to 60%
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Draining Spirit
> Increased the amount of Mana returned per second from 20.4 to 25
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Locust Swarm
> Increased Mana cost from 196 to 300
> Increased damage from 360% to 1040% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Devouring Swarm
> Decreased Mana gained for every enemy affected by the swarm from 37 to 25
> Skill Rune - Cloud of Insects
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Increases the duration of the swarm to deal 2080% weapon damage over 16 seconds
> Skill Rune - Searing Locusts
> Increased damage from 468% to 1480% weapon damage
> Summon Zombie Dogs
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage per hit from 9% to 12% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rabid Dogs
> Increased damage from 9% to 30% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Burning Dogs
> Increased damage from 2% to 20% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Leeching Beasts
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Your Zombie Dogs heal you for 100% of your Life On Hit with every attack
> Horrify
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Ruthless Terror
> Increased Mana gained for every horrified enemy from 27 to 55
> Spirit Walk
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Honored Guest
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain 20% of your maximum Mana when you activate Spirit Walk.
> Skill Rune - Umbral Shock
> Increased damage from 310% to 750% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Healing Journey
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain 14% of your maximum Life when you activate Spirit Walk
> Hex
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Hedge Magic
> Increased Life healed from 2171 to 4954
> Skill Rune - Angry Chicken
> Decreased transformation period from 5 seconds to 2 seconds
> Increased damage from 215% to 1350% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Painful Transformation
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
> Summon a giant toad that swallows enemies whole for up to 5 seconds digesting for 31% of your weapon damage per second as Physical
> Soul Harvest
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill has been reworked
> Feed on the life force of up to 5 enemies within 16 yards. Gain 2% Intelligence for each affected enemy. This effect lasts 30 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Swallow Your Soul
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain Mana and increase maximum Mana by 5% for every enemy harvested
> Skill Rune - Siphon
> Increased Life gained for every enemy harvested from 2171 to 4954
> Skill Rune - Languish
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Reduces the movement speed of harvested enemies by 80% and attack speed by 50% for 5 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Vengeful Spirit
> Increased damage from 230% to 630% weapon damage
> Sacrifice
> Only summoned Zombie Dogs may be sacrificed
> Decreased damage dealt by each dog from 275% to 185% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Pride
> Decreased Mana gained for each sacrificed Zombie Dog from 294 to 60
> Skill Rune - For the Master
> Increased Life gained for each sacrificed Zombie Dog from 6202 to 16515
> Mass Confusion
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Mass Hallucination
> Increased damage from 22% to 195% weapon damage
> Zombie Charger
> Increased Mana cost from 140 to 150
> Increased damage from 205% to 560% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Leperous Zombie
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Undeath
> Increased damage from 205% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Wave of Zombies
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Explosive Beast
> Increased damage from 236% to 532% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Zombie Bears
> Increased damage from 236% to 392% weapon damage
> New Skill Rune - Pile On
> Summon a tower of zombies that falls over dealing 800%weapon damage as Physical to any enemies it hits
> New Skill Rune - Lumbering Cold
> Zombie winter bears crawl out of the ground and run in all directions, dealing 196% weapon damage as Cold to nearby enemies
> Spirit Barrage
> Decreased Mana cost from 108 to 100
> Skill has been reworked
> Bombard a target with 4 spirit bolts hat deal 425% weapon damage as Cold
> Skill Rune - The Spirit Is Willing
> Decreased Mana gained from 44 to 12
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Well of Souls
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Phantasm
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Summon a spectre that deals 675% weapon damage as Cold over 5 seconds to all enemies within 10 yards. You can have a maximum of 3 Phantasms out at one time
> Skill Rune - Phlebotomize
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Each spirit bolt has 4% chance to charm its target for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Manitou
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Increased damage from 1667% to 2900% weapon damage
> Acid Cloud
> Increased Mana cost from 172 to 175
> Increased initial damage from 115% to 300% weapon damage and following pool damage from 150% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lob Blob Bomb
> Increased damage from 250% to 600% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Slow Burn
> Increased damage from 300% to720% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Kiss of Death
> Increased initial damage from 127% to 330% and follow-up damage from 165% to 396%
> Skill Rune - Corpse Bomb
> Increased damage from 230% to 525% weapon damage
> Wall of Zombies
> No longer costs Mana
> Decreased Cooldown from 20 seconds to 8 seconds
> Skill has been reworked
> Raise a line of zombies 28 yards wide from the ground that attacks nearby enemies for 200% weapon damage as Physical over 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Pile On
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Dead Rush
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Wrecking Crew
> The line of zombies taunt the enemies to attack them
> New Skill Rune - Offensive Line
> Knock all enemies behind the wall
> Gargantuan
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Wrathful Protector
> Increased damage from 110% to 575% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Big Stinker
> Increased damage from 15% to 45% weapon damage
> Fetish Army
> Increased damage of Fetish attacks from 20% to 180% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Tiki Torchers
> Increased damage of Fetish casters attacks from 15% to 85% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Head Hunters
> Increased damage of Fetish attacks from 20% to 130% weapon damage
> Passive Skills
> Spiritual Attunement
> Decreased the amount by which the Maximum Mana is increased from 20% to 10%
> Gruesome Feast
> Increased the duration of the Intelligence bonus from 10 seconds to 15 seconds
> Zombie Handler
> Skill has been reworked
> You can have 1 additional Zombie Dog summoned at one time. The health of your Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan are increased by 20%
> Blood Ritual
> Decreased Mana costs paid with Life from 15% to 10%
> Decreased maximum Life per second regeneration from 2% to 1%
> Rush of Essence
> Increased Mana returned by spells over 10 seconds from 49 to 100
> Grave Injustice
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 1% of your maximum Life and Mana and reduce the cooldown of all of your skills by 1 second when an enemy dies within 20 yards
> Wizard
> Active Skills
> Magic Missile
> Increased damage from 125% to 170% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Charged Blast
> Increased damage from 163% to 240% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Split
> Increased damage for each missile from 56% to 80%
> Now unlocks at Level 31 (previously 13)
> Skill Rune - Penetrating Blast
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Attunement
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Glacial Spike
> Cast out a shard of ice that explodes on impact, causing enemies within 4.5 yards to take 175% weapon damage as Cold and be frozen for 1 second. Enemies cannot be frozen by Glacial Spike more than once every 5 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 13
> New Skill Rune - Conflagrate
> Missiles pierce through enemies and cause them to burn for 55% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds. Burn damage will refresh all existing stacks of Conflagrate to its maximum duration
> Unlocks at Level 52
> Skill Rune - Seeker
> Increased damage from 138% to 211% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 42 (previously 52)
> Shock Pulse
> Increased damage from 150% to 194% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Explosive Bolts
> Increased explosion damage from 105% to 184% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Lightning to Cold
> Skill Rune - Fire Bolts
> Increased damage from 195% to 274% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Piercing Orb
> Increased damage from 105% to 214% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lightning Affinity
> Renamed to Power Affinity
> Damage type changed from Lightning to Arcane
> Hits now restore 2 Arcane Power, down from 3
> Skill Rune - Living Lightning
> Increased damage from 53% to 165% weapon damage
> Spectral Blade
> Increased damage from 165% to 168% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Deep Cuts
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Impactful Blades
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Healing Blades
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Siphoning Blade
> Increased damage from 53% to 168% weapon damage
> Hits now restore 2 Arcane Power, down from 3
> Now unlocks at 24 (previously 35)
> Skill Rune - Thrown Blade
> Increased damage to 231% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 35 (previously 57)
> New Skill Rune - Flame Blades
> Changes damage type to Fire
> Each enemy hit increases the damage of your Fire spells by 1% for 10 seconds
> New Skill Rune - Barrier Blades
> With each cast, gain a protective shield for 3 seconds that absorbs 8253 damage
> New Skill Rune - Flame Blades
> Changes damage type to Fire
> Each enemy hit increases the damage of your Fire spells by 1% for 10 seconds.
> New Skill Rune - Ice Blades
> Chilled enemies have a 5% chance to be Frozen and Frozen enemies have a 5% increased chance to be critically hit by Spectral Blade
> Unlocks at Level 57
> Electrocute
> Increased damage from 90% to 138% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Chain Lightning
> Increased maximum number of hit enemies from 6 to 10
> Skill Rune - Forked Lightning
> Lowered damage from 55% to 44% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lightning Blast
> Increased damage from 86% to 140% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arc Lightning
> Increased damage from 115% to 310% weapon damage
> Ray of Frost
> Now affects enemies within 5 yards of the first enemy hit
> Increased damage from 280% to 510% weapon damage
> Slow effect now lasts 3 seconds, down from 4
> Skill Rune - Numb
> Now has a 10% chance to Freeze enemies for 1 second
> Slow effect now lasts 3 seconds, down from 4
> Now unlocks at 15 (previously 7)
> Skill Rune - Snow Blast
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Enemies hit by Ray of Frost now take 15% increased damage from Cold for 4 seconds
> Now unlocks at 53 (previously 15)
> Skill Rune - Cold Blood
> Skill now costs 11 Arcane Power, up from 10
> Now unlocks at 7 (previously 28)
> Skill Rune - Sleet Storm
> Increased damage from 364% to 375% weapon damage
> The Storm now grows up to a 22 yard radius
> Skill Rune - Black Ice
> Increased damage from 504% to 1204% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 28 (previously 53)
> Arcane Orb
> Decreased Arcane Power cost from 35 to 30
> Increased damage from 200% to 381% weapon damage
> Increased range from 10 yards to 15
> Skill Rune - Obliteration
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Now increases the speed of the orb
> Reduces the area of effect to 8 yards
> Increased damage from 260% to 509% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Orbit
> Increased damage from 80% to 236% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Nova
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Tap the Source
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Celestial Orb
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Spark
> Lob an electrified orb over enemies that zaps them for 349% weapon damage as Lightning and increases the damage of the next Lightning spell you cast by 2% for every enemy hit
> New Skill Rune - Scorch
> Launch a burning orb that deals 221% weapon damage as Fire. The orb leaves behind a wall of Fire that deals 734% weapon damage as Fire over 5 seconds
> New Skill Rune - Frozen Orb
> Create an orb of frozen death that shreds an area with ice bolts, dealing 393% weapon damage as Cold
> Arcane Torrent
> Increased damage from 285% to 573% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Death Blossom
> Increased damage from 670% to 1452% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Mines
> Increased damage from 340% to 688% weapon damage
> Increased movement and attack speeds reduction from 30% to 60%
> Skill Rune - Cascade
> Chance reduced from 100% to 12.5%
> Increased damage from 285% to 582% weapon damage
> Disintegrate
> Increased damage from 220% to 511% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Chaos Nexus
> Increased damage from 44% to 115% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 48 (previously 30)
> Skill Rune - Volatility
> Increased damage from 395% to 750% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 30 (previously 39)
> Skill Rune - Entropy
> Increased damage from 235% to 649% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 39 (previously 48)
> Skill Rune - Intensify
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Enemies hit by Disintegrate now take 15% increased damage from Arcane for 4 seconds
> Frost Nova
> Cooldown reduced from 12 seconds to 11 seconds
> Freeze time reduced from 3 seconds to 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Shatter
> Increased chance from 50% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Cold Snap
> Cooldown reduced from 9 seconds to 7.5 seconds
> Now also increases the Freeze time to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Frozen Mist
> Increased damage from 160% to 915% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Deep Freeze
> Critical Hit Chance bonus reduced from 15% to 10%
> Skill Rune - Bone Chill
> Increased damage taken by enemies from 15% to 33%
> Diamond Skin
> Now lasts 3 seconds, down from 6
> Damaged absorbed increased from 10854 to 14368
> Skill Rune - Crystal Shell
> Damaged absorbed increased from 21707 to 28736
> Skill Rune - Prism
> Arcane Power cost reduction increased from 7 to 9
> Skill Rune - Mirror Skin
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Sleek Shell
> Increases your movement speed by 30% while Diamond Skin is active
> Skill Rune - Enduring Skin
> Now lasts 6 seconds, down from 9
> Skill Rune - Diamond Shards
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Increased damage from 210% to 863% weapon damage
> Slow Time
> Duration increased from 8 seconds to 15 seconds
> Skill Rune - Miasma
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Time and Space
> Slow Time is now cast at your target location up to 60 yards away
> Unlocks at Level 29
> Skill Rune - Time Warp
> Damage increase reduced from 20% to 10%
> Now unlocks at 39 (previously 29)
> Skill Rune - Time Shell
> Now reduces the cooldown to 12 seconds
> Now unlocks at 23 (previously 39)
> Skill Rune - Perpetuity
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Point of No Return
> Enemies that enter or leave the Slow Time area are stunned for 3 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 47
> Teleport
> Removed Mana cost
> Skill Rune - Safe Passage
> Duration increased from 4 seconds to 5 seconds
> Damage reduction decreased from 30% to 27%
> Skill Rune - Calamity
> Damage reduced from 265% to 252%
> Now stuns nearby enemies for 1.5 seconds
> Wave of Force
> Skill has been reworked, and now no longer repels projectiles, knock back nearby enemies or Slow enemies
> Cooldown removed
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Increased damage from 200% to 351% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Impactful Wave
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Now adds a 5 second cooldown
> Wave of Force repels projectiles back toward their shooter, knocks back nearby enemies and Slows them by 60% for 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Force Affinity
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Forceful Wave
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Teleporting Wave
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Exploding Wave
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Debilitating Force
> Enemies hit deal 10% reduced damage for 3 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 22
> New Skill Rune - Arcane Attunement
> Each enemy hit increases the damage of your next Arcane spell by 2%
> Unlocks at Level 32
> New Skill Rune - Static Pulse
> Damage type changed to Lightning
> Enemies hit by Wave of Force take 15% increased damage from Lightning for 4 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 39
> New Skill Rune - Heat Wave
> Damage type changed to Fire
> Increase the damage to 427% weapon damage
> Unlocks at Level 49
> Energy Twister
> Increased damage from 360% to 1000% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Mistral Breeze
> Damage type changed to Cold
> Changed reduced casting cost from 20 Arcane Power to 28 Arcane Power
> Skill Rune - Gale Force
> Damage type changed to Fire
> Skill Rune reworked
> Enemies hit by Energy Twister now take 15% increased damage from Fire for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Raging Storm
> Increased damage from 360% to 1935% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Wicked Wind
> Increased damage from 252% to 743% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Storm Chaser
> Damage type changed to Lightning
> Now grants Lightning Charges instead of Wind Charges
> Instead of a Giant Energy Twister, when releasing the Lightning charges you will cast a bolt of lightning
> Increased damage from 75% to 196% weapon damage per charge
> Hydra
> Increased damage from 28% to 66% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Hydra
> Increased damage from 60% to 111% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lightning Hydra
> Increased damage from 64% to 138% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Venom Hydra
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Frost Hydra
> Increased damage from 36% to 108% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Mammoth Hydra
> Increased damage from 67% to 178% weapon damage
> New Skill Rune - Blazing Hydra
> Summon a Blazing Hydra that spits bolts of Fire that burn enemies near the point of impact, dealing 108% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds. Burn damage can stack multiple times on the same enemy
> Unlocks at level 38
> Meteor
> Mana cost reduced from 50 to 40
> Increased damage from 260% to 501% weapon damage
> Increased damage over time from burn effect from 60% to 167%
> Skill Rune - Molten Impact
> Increased damage from 390% to 1648% weapon damage
> Increase damage over time from 90% to 549%weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 58 (previously 29)
> Skill Rune - Star Pact
> Casting cost reduced from 35 Arcane Power to 30 Arcane Power
> Skill Rune - Meteor Shower
> Increased damage from 104% to 228% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 48 (previously 43)
> Skill Rune - Comet
> Increased damage from 312% to 590% weapon damage
> Increased damage from the mist cloud from 72% to 197% weapon damage
> Now has a 20% chance to freeze enemies for 1 second upon impact
> Now unlocks at 43 (previously 48)
> Skill Rune - Liquefy
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Lightning Bind
> If the initial impact causes a Critical Hit, the electrified Meteor duration is increased to 8 seconds and enemies are Immobilized for 5 seconds. Meteor's damage turns into Lightning
> Unlocks at Level 29
> Ice Armor
> Freeze and Chill effect now lasts 3 seconds, up from 2
> Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
> Skill Rune - Chilling Aura
> Movement speed reduction increased from 30% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Jagged Ice
> Increased damage from 130% to 189% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Ice Reflect
> Increased chance from 25% to 40% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Frozen Storm
> Reduced damage from 30% to 28% weapon damage
> Storm Armor
> Increased damage from 100% to 147% weapon damage
> Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
> Skill Rune - Reactive Armor
> Increased damage from 70% to 189% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Thunder Storm
> Increased damage from 130% to 194% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Shocking Aspect
> Increased damage from 35% to 51% weapon damage
> Magic Weapon
> Duration increased from 5 minutes to 10 minutes
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Electrify
> Increased damage from 10% to 61% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Force Weapon
> Increased damage bonus from 15% to 20%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Venom
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ignite
> Attacks burn enemies, dealing 86% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blood Magic
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Deflection
> When you perform an attack, gain a protective shield for 3 seconds that absorbs 1651 damage
> Familiar
> Increased damage from 20% to 179% weapon damage
> Duration increased from 5 minutes to 10 minutes
> Skill Rune - Vigoron
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Icicle
> The Familiar's projectiles have a 35% chance to Freeze the enemy for 1 second
> Skill Rune - Cannoneer
> Increased damage from 20% to 240% weapon damage
> Energy Armor
> Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
> Explosive Blast
> Increased damage from 225% to 616% weapon damage
> Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Unleashed
> This skill has been reworked
> Increases the damage of Explosive Blast to 970% weapon damage
> Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Time Bomb
> Increased damage from 315% to 1039% weapon damage
> Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Short Fuse
> Increased damage from 225% to 909% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Obliterate
> Increased damage from 225% to 760% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Chain Reaction
> Increased damage from 97% to 320% weapon damage per explosion
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Mirror Image
> Images now taunt for 1 second when they are summoned
> Mirror Image health increased from 25% to 50% of your total Life
> Spells cast by Mirror Image now do 10% of the damage done by your own spells
> Skill Rune - Simulacrum
> Increased the amount of Mirror Image health from 100% to 200% of your own
> Skill Rune - Duplicates
> Reduced number of extra Mirror Images from 5 to 4
> Mirror Images now taunt for 1 second
> Mirror Image health increased from 25% to 50% of your total Life
> Skill Rune - Mocking Demise
> Increased damage done on death explosion from 45% to 309% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Extension of Will
> Mirror Image health increased from 29% to 100% of your total Life
> Skill Rune - Mirror Mimics
> Increased amount of damage done by Mirror Images from 10% to 20% of the damage of your own spells
> Blizzard
> Increased damage done over 6 seconds from 510% to 807% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Grasping Chill
> Increased the amount Blizzard slows enemies from 60% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Frozen Solid
> Increased chance to Freeze enemies from 20% to 40%
> Reduced Freeze duration from 3 seconds to 1.5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Snowbound
> Reduced the casting cost of Blizzard from 20 to 13 Arcane Power
> Skill Rune - Stark Winter
> Increased damage from 510% to 941% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Unrelenting Storm
> Increased damage from 680% to 1296% weapon damage
> Archon
> Increased duration of Archon from 15 seconds to 20 seconds
> Reduced Armor and Resistance bonus from 40% to 20%
> Now also increases damage done while in Archon form by 20%
> Killing an enemy no longer increases the duration of Archon
> Every enemy killed now grants a 6% damage bonus for the remaining duration of Archon
> Skill Rune - Arcane Destruction
> Increase damage done by the explosion from transforming into Archon from 1600% to 3680% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Teleport
> Reduced cooldown of Teleport while in Archon form from 10 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Slow Time
> This skill has been reworked
> Can now cast a Slow Time effect that follows you
> Skill Rune - Improved Archon
> Reduced damage increase of Archon abilities from 25% to 22%
> Passives
> Power Hungry
> This skill has been reworked
> Being healed by a health globe causes the next Arcane Power Spender you cast to be cast for free. You can have up to 10 charges of Power Hungry
> Blur
> Reduced melee damage reduction from 20% to 17%
> Evocation
> Increased cooldown reduction from 15% to 20%
> Prodigy
> Increased amount of Arcane Power granted by Signature spells from 4 to 5
> Illusionist
> This skill has been reworked
> When you take more than 15% of your maximum Life within 1 second, the cooldowns on Mirror Image, Slow Time and Teleport are automatically reset. When you use Mirror Image, Slow Time, or Teleport, your movement speed is increased by 30% for 3 seconds
> Cold Blooded
> Reduced damage bonus versus Chilled and Frozen targets from 20% to 10%
> Conflagration
> This skill has been reworked
> Fire damage dealt to enemies applies a burning effect, increasing their chance to be critically hit by 6% for 3 seconds
> Paralysis
> Increased chance for Lightning damage to stun targets from 8% to 15%
> Galvanizing Ward
> This skill has been reworked
> As long as you have not taken damage in the last 5 seconds you gain a protective shield that absorbs the next 12551 damage
> Temporal Flux
> Increased amount enemies are Slowed by Arcane damage from 60% to 80%
> Reduced duration of Slow from 3 seconds to 2 seconds
> Critical Mass
> Has been removed from the game
> New Passive - Dominance
> Killing an enemy grants a shield that absorbs 2477 damage for 3 seconds. This effect can stack up to 10 times. Refreshing Dominance will set the shield to its maximum possible potency and each stack will increase its total duration by 0.5 seconds
> Arcane Dynamo
> Reduced amount of additional damage to your next non-Signature spell from 75% to 60%
> CRAFTING AND ARTISANS
> Crafting has received several quality of life changes
> Crafting materials have been condensed into two item level tiers: 1-60 and 60-70
> This change is to reduce the amount of stash space consumed by crafting materials and simply older crafting recipes
> All crafting materials currently in character inventories and stash have been converted accordingly
> All crafted items will now roll with stats appropriate to the character crafting them, using the Loot 2.0 Smart Drop system
> Please note that items designed to roll specific stats, such as the Archon Armor patterns, are exempt from this system
> Items purchased from vendors are now flagged as such, and cannot be salvaged
> DIFFICULTY
> The difficulty system has been completely revised
> Nightmare, Hell, and Inferno modes have been removed
> Difficulty is now dynamic and monsters will level up with your characters
> There are now five difficulty settings to choose from: Normal, Hard, Expert, Master, and Torment (1-6)
> Normal, Hard, and Expert are immediately available
> Master unlocks upon completing Act IV
> Torment unlocks upon reaching level 60
> Torment level also includes a difficulty slider, offering an additional six adjustments with increasing rewards and more powerful monsters
> Each level offers new bonuses and rewards, visible in the difficulty selection menu
> You can now lower your difficulty setting in-game
> However, increasing your difficulty still requires exiting your current game
> This option is disabled in Hardcore mode
> To account for these changes, monster density has been adjusted across all Acts
> EVENTS
> Cursed Objects
> Chests and Shrines around Sanctuary now have a chance to be cursed, starting an event once they are inspected
> Like other events, completing a Cursed Chest or Shrine provides a small gold and experience reward, as well as either a Radiant Chest or a random Shrine buff
> These events offer a variety of challenges, including endless monster waves and timed events
> Infernal Machines
> Torment level difficulty is now required to use Infernal Machines
> ITEMIZATION (LOOT 2.0)
> Itemization has undergone a major overhaul:
> Legendary and Set items are now Bind on Account
> Players in multiplayer games may trade Legendaries and Set Items they find with others who were present for the drop for up to 2 hours after the item is acquired
> The Smart Drop system has been implemented
> All items that drop have a chance to roll as "Smart Loot"
> Smart Loot items roll intelligently based on the character being played (example: A Wizard is more likely to find items with Intelligence or bonuses to Wizard skills than a Barbarian)
> Class specific items will no longer roll stats inappropriate to their class (example: Intelligence will no longer appear on Mighty Weapons or Belts)
> New item affixes have been added to the game
> This include Splash Damage, Cooldown Reduction, Resource Cost Reduction, +% damage to Physical damage skills, and specific Class Skill Bonuses
> Item properties have been separated into two categories: Primary and Secondary
> Primary Stats include: Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, Vitality, Critical Hit Damage, Critical Hit Chance, Attack Speed, Life per Second, Armor, +% Life, Bonus Damage to Elites, Bleed Damage, All Resistance, Sockets, and all new affixes listed above
> Secondary Stats include: Gold Find, Thorns, Bonus Experience per Monster Kill, Chance for (Fear, Stun, Blind, Freeze, Chill, Slow, Immobilize and Knockback), Ignore Durability Loss, Bonus Healing to Health Globes and Potions, Bonus Pickup Radius, Single Resist, Life After Kill, and Level Requirement Reduction
> This is to prevent stats that directly and indirectly increase character power from competing with one another
> Stat ranges on items have been narrowed significantly (example: instead of an item having a stat range of 1-200 Strength, its range might now be something like 140-200)
> Legendary powers now roll in a range, instead of a static amount
> Example: The Legendary Spirit Stone "The Laws of Seph" has the legendary affix "Using Blinding Flash restores [75-100] spirit"
> Players can now view the stat ranges of items by pressing and holding CTRL while an item's tooltip is open
> All Legendary items have been reworked with one or all of the above points in mind
> Please note that all of these changes will only affect new items that drop after the patch is live. Existing items will not be affected.
> Potions have been condensed to a single type; they now provide 60% of your total health when consumed
> All Potions currently in character inventories or stashes will be converted to the new Potion type
> MONSTERS
> Monster affixes have been revisited and retuned
> Arcane Enchanted
> Spawn effect now shows which direction it will start rotating
> Desecrator
> Damage now begins low, but quickly ramps up to its maximum damage
> Frozen
> Increased the number of Frozen crystals spawned by monsters with this affix
> Frozen no longer increases how many crystals are spawned based on the number of players in the game
> Frozen crystals now deal area of effect damage over time to players as they build up to their explosion
> Jailer
> Now does a small amount of damage when applied to the player
> Vortex
> Now does a small amount of damage when applied to the player
> Mortar
> Now has an outer impact area that does less damage than the center of impact
> Now detonates if they vertically hit a wall
> Plagued
> Monsters with this affix now sometimes drop a pool under players as well as under themselves
> Reflects Damage
> No longer reflects a portion of incoming damage
> Now reflects a fixed amount of damage per attack
> Elite and Champion monsters now have five new possible affixes
> Frozen Pulse: A shard of ice follows targets around before freezing in place and pulsing cold damage in a small area
> Orbiter: A nexus of electrical energy appears, surrounded by additional balls of lightning that orbit in a large area
> Poison Enchanted: Summons globules of poison matter that spread in a cross pattern, dealing damage to those caught in their wake
> Thunderstorm: A powerful bolt of lightning strikes the ground, emanating a small wave of electrical energy
> Wormhole: A pair of portals appears, dealing damage as it tears unfortunate targets from their location and transports them elsewhere
> Monster density has been revisited
> Density has been retuned around the new difficulty system
> Elite and Champion packs can now spawn in a larger variation of pack sizes
> Wasp projectiles can now be dodged and blocked
> PARAGON (PARAGON 2.0)
> The Paragon leveling system has been completely revamped
> There is no longer a cap on the number of Paragon levels a player can gain
> Paragon levels are now account-wide and shared across all characters
> Note that Paragon levels are tracked independently between Hardcore and Normal modes
> Players no longer gain static bonuses upon achieving Paragon Levels and bonuses currently earned by players have been removed
> Players now earn Paragon points each level to spend in one of four separate categories: Core, Offense, Defense, and Utility
> Players with existing Paragon levels have been granted the appropriate number of points to distribute amongst these categories
> With these changes in mind, the Paragon leveling curve has been updated
> Note that all Paragon experience earned across all characters prior to this patch has been totaled and recalculated into your new account-wide Paragon level
> Paragon points can be allocated by clicking the Paragon button in the Character Paper Doll and Inventory screen (Default Hotkey C)
> SOCIAL FEATURES
> Clans and Communities have been added to the game
> Clans
> Anyone may create a Clan, and doing so gives access to the Clan window (default hotkey N)
> Joining or creating a clan displays your clan tag next to your name
> Clan members can view the Members Roster, a private chat channel, and a News & Info tab for Clan affairs and information in the Clan window
> Clans support up to 120 members and require an invitation to join
> Players may only be a member of one Clan at a time
> Communities
> Anyone may create a Community, and can view their Community details in the Social tab (default hotkey SHIFT + O)
> Community members have access to their Members Roster, a dedicated chat channel, and a News & Info tab for sharing stories and Community information
> Players may join any number of Communities they wish
> Communities do not have a membership limit; however, if the number of members exceeds 100, only Officers and above will be displayed in the Members Roster
> Communities can be designated as Private or Public; Private Communities require invitation to join
> Communities are organized by categories, including but not limited to Classes, Regional, and Game Type
> USER INTERFACE
> Several quality of life changes have been applied to the User Interface
> The Difficulty and Game Creation menus have been completely redone
> The in-game Menu has been revised
> The waypoint list has been replaced with a waypoint map
> Skill tooltips now show damage type if Advanced Tooltips are enabled
> Several new social options have been added to support Clans and Communities
> These can be accessed in the Options > Gameplay menu
> New chat colors associated with Clans and Communities have been added
> There is now an option to enable icons for dropped items instead of text
> This can be enabled in the Options > Gameplay menu
> There is now an option to automatically skip all cut scenes
> This can be enabled in the Options > Gameplay menu
> Item labels for Gold piles are no longer displayed
> This is to reduce visual clutter; values are still displayed when gold is picked up


+REP


----------



## Tchernobyl

So I gave this a try for 10 minutes before work - loot 2.0 is looking very nice. I mourn the loss of monsters 10 though - I'd been leveling a wizard from level 1 with monsters 10. However, the new difficulties provide challenge too - That same wizard (level 33) is in expert difficulty, and I think it's actually harder than Monsters 10.

Loot sees worth it though - within those 10 minutes, I got 3 yellows, and they /all/ had stats purely designed for the wizard, which is great. Crafting sees to have changed too... but, you actually NEED to pick up those white items now, as there is "common" crafting material needed to craft stuff. That was an unpleasant surprise D:

Still! It looks like a lot of interesting changes


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Patch Notes for 2.0.1: (warning, its HUGE)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GENERAL
> Pools of Reflection have been added to the game
> Pools of Reflection provide a 25% bonus to experience
> This bonus persists until you reach a set amount of bonus experience (equal to approximately 10% of the current amount of Paragon experience needed to reach the next Paragon level) or your character dies
> Gathering additional Pools of Reflection bonuses increases the amount of total experience bonus a character can receive until character death, stacking up to 10 times
> This experience bonus persists on logout
> Nephalem Glory has been added to the game
> Occasionally during battle, monsters will drop Power Globes when damaged or killed
> Power Globes grant the Nephalem Glory buff, which causes players to deal additional damage in the form of golden lightning bolts and increases their movement speed for a short time
> This buff can stack up to three times
> New hero stats have been added to the game
> These include Toughness, Healing, Splash Damage, Cooldown Reduction, and Resource Cost Reduction
> Life Steal has been redesigned and is now less effective at higher character levels
> At level 60, Life Steal is reduced to 10% effectiveness
> Players now have the ability to resurrect in multiple places when they die in Normal (non-Hardcore) games
> You may choose to either resurrect at your body, in town, or at the last checkpoint you encountered
> Players may not resurrect at their body during a Boss encounter
> Players may only resurrect at their body a maximum of three times in a row
> Player hit boxes have been adjusted to more closely represent character models
> Both male and female models of the same class share the same size hit box
> Followers now automatically level with characters
> Quests now occasionally grant item rewards when completed during the leveling process
> Gold can no longer be traded
> Nephalem Valor has been removed from the game
> Graphics engine has been updated to support reflections
> Reflections can be turned on in the Options > Video menu
> Note: This setting is not recommended for players running minimum system specifications
> BOSSES
> Many bosses have had their mechanics revisted and retuned
> The following bosses have received the largest changes to their encounters:
> Maghda
> Siegebreaker
> Azmodan
> Iskatu
> In addition, the enrage timers for the following Bosses will only be enabled in Torment I and above:
> The Butcher
> Zoltun Kulle
> Belial
> Ghom
> Siegebreaker
> Rakanoth
> CLASSES
> Barbarian
> Active Skills
> Bash
> Decreased Fury per Attack from 8 to 6
> Increased damage from 165% to 170% weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Onslaught
> Increased total reverberation damage from 50% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Punish
> Lowered the damage increase from 8% to 4% for 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Instigation
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Now Increases Fury generated per Attack to 8
> Skill Rune - Pulverize
> Increased shockwave damage from 38% to 70% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Cleave
> Increased damage from 140% to 150% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rupture
> Increased explosion damage from 85% to 160% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Reaping Swing
> Decreased fury gained from each enemy hit from 3 to 1
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Scattering Blast
> Increased knockback from 9 to 10 yards
> Increased damage from 60% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Broad Sweep
> Increased damage from 175% to 210% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Frenzy
> Increased damage from 110% to 120% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Sidearm
> Increased damage from 110% to 130% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Triumph
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Berserk
> Increases the duration of the Frenzy effect to 10 seconds
> Skill Rune - Smite
> Increased chance to call down lightning from 20% to 30%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Maniac
> Lowered damage increase from 4% to 2.5% per stack of Frenzy
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Weapon Throw
> No longer costs Fury
> Now generates 6 Fury per attack
> No longer slows enemies
> Increased damage from 130% to 150% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 17 (previously 14)
> Skill Rune - Mighty Throw
> Increased damage from 169% to 210% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Ricochet
> Decreased ricochet range from 20 to 15 yards
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Throwing Hammer
> Reduced chance to stun from 50% to 30%
> Lowered stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Stupefy
> Reduced chance to Confuse from 20% to 15%
> Reduced duration of Confusion from 6 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Dread Bomb
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Balanced Weapon
> Increases Fury generated per attack to 8
> Damage type becomes Fire
> Hammer of the Ancients
> Increased damage from 325% to 535% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rolling Thunder
> Increased damage from 275% to 505% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Smash
> No longer strikes a smaller area
> Increased damage from 406% to 640% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - The Devil's Anvil
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Thunderstrike
> Reduced stun duration from 3 to 2 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Birthright
> No longer has a chance to drop treasure
> Rend
> Increased base damage from 925% to 1000% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Blood Lust
> Skill has been reworked
> Heal for 0.5% of your maximum Life per second for each affected enemy
> Skill Rune - Lacerate
> Increased damage from 903% to 1350% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Mutilate
> Increased movement speed reduction from 60% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Bloodbath
> Increased damage from 100% to 1000% weapon damage
> Seismic Slam
> Damage increased from 240% to 550% weapon damage
> Now knocks enemies into the air instead of back
> Skill Rune - Stagger
> Chance to stun increased from 70% to 80%
> Stun duration lowered from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
> Damage increased from 288% to 710% weapon damage
> Changes the knock up effect to a 5 yard knockback
> Skill Rune - Rumble
> Increased damage from 60% to 230% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Strength from Earth
> No longer reduces Fury cost
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 1% of your maximum Life for every enemy hit
> Skill Rune - Cracking Rift
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Permafrost
> Create a sheet of Frost that deals 710% weapon damage as Cold and Slows enemies by 60% for 2 seconds
> Whirlwind
> Damage increased from 145% to 275% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dust Devils
> Damage increased from 40% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Hurricane
> Skill has been reworked
> Pull enemies from up to 35 yards away towards you while Whirlwinding
> Skill Rune - Blood Funnel
> Life restored on Critical Hits reduced from 2% to 1% of your maximum Life
> Skill Rune - Wind Shear
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Volcanic Eruption
> Increased damage from 189% to 325% weapon damage
> Ancient Spear
> No longer has a cooldown
> No longer generates Fury
> Now costs 25 Fury
> No longer reduces target's movement speed
> Increased damage from 185% to 500% weapon damage
> Now pierces enemies
> Now unlocks at Level 26 (previously 9)
> Skill Rune - Grappling Hooks
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ranseur
> Enemies hit are knocked back 5 yards
> Unlocks at Level 29
> Skill Rune - Skirmish
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Jagged Edge
> Increases the damage to 640% weapon damage as Fire.
> Skill Rune - Dread Spear
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Boulder Toss
> Expend all remaining Fury to deal 20% weapon damage for every point of Fury expended to enemies within 9 yards of the impact location
> Unlocks at Level 48
> Skill Rune - Harpoon
> Skill has been reworked
> Add a chain to the spear to drag all enemies hit back to you and Slow them by 60% for 1 second
> Now unlocks at Level 34 (previously 39)
> Skill Rune - Rage Flip
> Skill has been reworked
> Add a chain to the spear to throw all enemies hit behind you and Slow them by 60% for 1 second
> Now unlocks at Level 59 (previously 49)
> Ground Stomp
> Increased range from 12 to 14 yards
> Skill Rune - Deafening Crash
> Increased amount of enemy movement speed slowed from 60% to 80%
> Increased duration of Slow from 3 to 8 seconds
> Damage type changed to Cold
> Skill Rune - Trembling Stomp
> Increased damage from 76% to 575% weapon damage
> Damage type changed to Fire
> Skill Rune - Avalanche
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Jarring Slam
> Enemies hit have a 10% chance to drop a health globe
> Leap
> Damage increased from 85% to 180% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Iron Impact
> Additional Armor gained reduced from 100% to 50% per enemy hit
> Skill Rune - Toppling Impact
> Now also increases the damage done by Leap to 450%
> Sprint
> Reduced movement speed increase from 40% to 30%
> Skill Rune - Marathon
> Reduced movement speed increase from 50% to 40%
> Reduced movement speed increase duration from 5 seconds to 4 seconds
> Ignore Pain
> No longer generates Fury
> Cooldown increased from 10 seconds to 30 seconds
> Damage reduction reduced from 65% to 50%
> Skill Rune - Bravado
> This skill has been reworked
> Breaks the effects of Stun, Fear, Immobilize, and Slow when Ignore Pain is activated
> Skill Rune - Ignorance is Bliss
> This skill has been reworked
> While Ignore Pain is active, gain 826 Life per Fury spent
> Overpower
> Increased cooldown from 10 seconds to 12 seconds
> Increased damage dealt from 165% to 380% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 9 (previously 26)
> Skill Rune - Storm of Steel
> Increased damage from 50% to 380% weapon damage for each axe
> Now unlocks at Level 15 (previously 29)
> Skill Rune - Killing Spree
> Reduced bonus Critical Hit Chance from 10% to 8%
> Reduced duration of bonus Critical Hit Chance from 6 seconds to 5 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Now unlocks at Level 23 (previously 26)
> Skill Rune - Crushing Advance
> Increased duration of damage reflect from 4 seconds to 5 seconds
> Now unlocks at Level 32 (previously 42)
> Skill Rune - Momentum
> Reduced Fury generated per enemy hit from 12 to 5
> Now unlocks at Level 39 (previously 48)
> Skill Rune - Revel
> This skill has been reworked
> Increases damage of Overpower to 760% weapon damage as Fire
> Now unlocks at Level 49 (previously 59)
> Revenge
> Reduced amount of damage healed from 5% to 2% of maximum Life
> Skill Rune - Vengeance is Mine
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Blood Law
> Increase healing to 4% of maximum Life for each enemy hit
> Skill Rune - Best Served Cold
> Reduced Critical Hit Chance increase from 10% to 8%
> Reduced Critical Hit Chance duration from 12 seconds to 6 seconds
> Skill Rune - Retribution
> Increased damage from 286% to 480% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Grudge
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Provocation
> This skill has been reworked
> Increase the maximum number of charges to 3
> Furious Charge
> Increased damage from 195% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Battering Ram
> Increased damage from 283% to 760% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Stamina
> Fury generated per target hit increased from 8 to 10
> Skill Rune - Bull Rush
> All targets hit are now stunned instead of only targets that are critically hit
> Skill Rune - Dreadnought
> This skill has been reworked
> All enemies hit are pulled to your destination
> Threatening Shout
> Now unlocks at Level 14 (previously 17)
> Skill Rune - Intimidate
> Movement speed reduced increased from 30% to 60%
> Skill Rune - Falter
> Attack speed reduction increased from 15% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Demoralize
> Taunt duration increased from 3 seconds to 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Terrify
> Increased chance to Fear from 35% to 100%
> Increased Fear duration from 2.5 seconds to 3 seconds
> Battle Rage
> Reduced damage increase from 15% to 10%
> Skill Rune - Marauder's Rage
> Damage bonus increase lowered from 30% to 15%
> Skill Rune - Ferocity
> This skill has been reworked
> Increases the duration of Battle Rage to 300 seconds
> Skill Rune - Swords to Ploughshares
> Increased chance to cause enemies to drop Health Globes from 5% to 8%
> Skill Rune - Into the Fray
> This skill has been reworked
> Gain 1% Critical Hit Chance for each enemy within 10 yards while under the effects of Battle Rage
> War Cry
> Skill Rune - Charge!
> Increased Fury gained from 40 to 50
> Skill Rune - Invigorate
> Increased Life regeneration from 620 to 2025 per second
> Earthquake
> Cooldown reduced from 120 seconds to 60 seconds
> Damage increased from 2000% to 2600% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Giant's Stride
> Damage increased from 65% to 160% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Chilling Earth
> Now Freezes enemies instead of Slowing
> Skill Rune - The Mountain's Call
> Reduced cooldown from 105 seconds to 50 seconds
> Damage type changed from Fire to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Aftershocks
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Molten Fury
> Increase Earthquake's damage to 4500% weapon damage as Fire
> Skill Rune - Path of Fire
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Cave-In
> All enemies within 24 yards are pulled in towards you
> Call of the Ancients
> No longer costs Fury
> Damage increased from 60% to 180% weapon damage
> Talic can now also use Leap Attack
> Korlic can now also use Furious Charge
> Madawc can now also use Seismic Slam
> Skill Rune - The Council Rises
> This skill has been reworked
> The Ancients deal 360% weapon damage as Fire with each attack
> Skill Rune - Duty to the Clan
> Duration increased from an additional 20 seconds to 45 seconds
> Ancients now also gain 200% Armor
> Skill Rune - Korlic's Might
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ancients' Blessing
> Heal for 65% Life when the Ancients are called
> Skill Rune - Madawc's Madness
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ancients' Fury
> Gain 3 Fury every time an Ancient deals damage
> Skill Rune - Talic's Anger
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Together as One
> 50% of all damage dealt to you is instead divided evenly between the Ancients. The Ancients' damage turns into Lightning
> Wrath of the Berserker
> No longer costs Fury
> Increased duration from 15 seconds to 20 seconds
> Skill Rune - Arreat's Wail
> No longer knocks back enemies
> Increased damage from 430% to 3400% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Insanity
> Reduced increased damage from 100% to 50%
> Skill Rune - Slaughter
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Striding Giant
> Dodge bonus increased from 60% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Thrive on Chaos
> This skill has been reworked
> While active gain 826 Life per Fury Spent
> Passive Skills
> Pound of Flesh
> No longer increases the chance to find Health Globes
> Decreased additional Life from Health Globes from 100% to 50%
> Ruthless
> This skill has been reworked
> You deal 40% additional damage to enemies below 30% health
> Nerves of Steel
> Reduced amount of Armor gained from 100% to 50% of your Vitality
> Weapons Master
> Reduced Swords/Daggers bonus from 15% to 8% increased damage
> Reduced Maces/Axes bonus from 10% to 5% Critical Hit Chance
> Reduced Polearms/Spears bonus from 10% to 8% attack speed
> Reduced Mighty Weapons bonus from 3 to 1 Fury per hit
> Inspiring Presence
> Reduced Life regeneration from 2% to 1% of maximum Life per second
> Bloodthirst
> This skill has been reworked
> Each point of Fury spent heals you for 116 Life. Heal amount is increased by 1% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Animosity
> Reduced Fury generation bonus from 20% to 10%
> Superstition
> Reduced Fury gain from 3 to 2
> No Escape
> This skill has been reworked
> Increase the damage of Weapon Throw and Ancient Spear by 25% against enemies more than 20 yards away from you
> Relentless
> Ability now activates at 35% Life, up from 20%
> Brawler
> Reduced damage increase from 30% to 20%
> Juggernaut
> Increased the reduction of control impairing effects from 20% to 30%
> Increased Life recovery from 15% to 20%
> Boon of Bul-Kathos
> Reduced Earthquake cooldown reduction from 30 seconds to 15 seconds
> Demon Hunter
> Active Skills
> Hungering Arrow
> Increased base damage from 115% to 125% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Cinder Arrow
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Serrated Arrow
> Increases Hatred generated to 6
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Shatter Shot
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Devouring Shot
> Name changed to "Devouring Arrow"
> Skill Rune - Spray of Teeth
> Increased AoE explosion damage from 50% to 60% weapon damage
> Entangling Shot
> Increased base damage from 90% to 200% weapon damage
> When Entangling Shot hits an enemy, the Slow effect is now refreshed on all entangled targets
> Skill Rune - Chain Gang
> Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
> Skill Rune - Shock Collar
> Increased bonus chain damage from 70% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Heavy Burden
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Justice is Served
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Bounty Hunter
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases the Slow amount to 80%
> Bola Shot
> Name changed to "Bolas"
> Skill Rune - Thunder Ball
> Lowered Stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Bitter Pill
> Damage type changed from Fire to Lightning
> Imminent Doom
> Secondary AoE damage type changed from Arcane to Fire
> Evasive Fire
> Discipline cost removed
> Skill has been reworked
> Shoot a spread of bolts that hits the primary enemy for 160% weapon damage and two additional enemies for 80% weapon damage. If an enemy is in front of you at close range, you will also backflip away 15 yards. You may backflip once per 3 seconds.
> Now a Primary skill
> Skill Rune - Parting Gift
> Increased poison bomb damage from 55% to 150% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Covering Fire
> Skill has been reworked
> Increased the damage for all shots from 130% to 160% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Displace
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Surge
> Removes cooldown on backflip, but each backflip now costs 2 Discipline
> Grenades
> Name changed to "Grenade"
> Skill has been reworked
> Throw out a grenade that bounces and explodes for 160% weapon damage as Fire
> Skill Rune - Cluster Grenades
> Increased damage from 112% to 200% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fire Bomb
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Grenade Cache
> Throw out 3 grenades that explode for 160% weapon damage as Fire each
> Skill Rune - Stun Grenades
> Name changed to "Stun Grenade"
> Lowered Stun chance from 25% to 20%
> Damage type changed from Fire to Lighting
> Now hurls a single grenade (rather than multiple)
> Skill Rune - Gas Grenades
> Increased explosion damage from 95% to 160% weapon damage
> Increased poison cloud damage from 25% to 120% weapon damage
> Now hurls a single grenade (rather than multiple)
> Impale
> Hatred cost lowered from 25 to 20 Hatred
> Increased base damage from 265% to 620% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Impact
> Knockback chance lowered from 65% to 50%
> Skill Rune - Chemical Burn
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Overpenetration
> Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
> Skill Rune - Awareness
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ricochet
> The knife ricochets to 2 additional nearby enemies within 20 yards of each other
> Changes damage type from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Grievous Wounds
> Increased critical hit damage from 100% to 130% weapon damage
> Rapid Fire
> Increased base damage from 438% to 525% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Web Shot
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Bombardment
> Increased explosion damage from 414% to 465% weapon damage
> Chakram
> Increased base damage from 170% to 380% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Twin Chakrams
> Increased individual Chakram damage from 114% to 220% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Serpentine
> Increased damage from 230% to 500% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Razor Disk
> Increase damage from 187% to 380% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Physical
> Skill Rune - Boomerang
> Increased damage from 230% to 400% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Shuriken Cloud
> Increased damage per second from 34% to 200% weapon damage
> Elemental Arrow
> Increased base damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Ball Lightning
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Frost Arrow
> Increased damage from 170% to 330% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Screaming Skull
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Lowered Fear duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Lightning Bolts
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Lowered Stun duration from 1.5 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Nether Tentacles
> Increased damage from 155% to 300% weapon damage
> Now returns 0.4% of maximum Life for each enemy hit instead of 3% of damage dealt as Life
> Caltrops
> Skill Rune - Carved Stakes
> Discipline cost reduction changed from 4 Discipline to 3 Discipline
> Smoke Screen
> Now has a 2 second cooldown
> Skill Rune - Displacement
> Increased movement speed bonus from 35% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Breathe Deep
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Healing Vapors
> Regenerate 15% Life while invisible
> Skill Rune - Special Recipe
> Skill has been reworked
> Now removes the Discipline cost, but adds a 12 second cooldown
> Smoke Screen - Choking Gas
> Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
> Shadow Power
> Skill has been reworked
> Draw in the power of the shadows, gaining 1651 Life per Hit for 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Nightbane
> Skill has been reworked
> Now slows the movement speed of enemies within 30 yards by 80% for 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blood Moon
> Skill has been reworked
> Now increases Life per Hit gain to 3303
> Skill Rune - Well of Darkness
> Skill has been reworked
> Now removes the Discipline cost, but adds a 14 second cooldown
> Skill Rune - Gloom
> Incoming damage reduction lowered from 35% to 15%
> Vault
> Skill Rune - Action Shot
> Now shoots 4 arrows for 75% weapon damage, and all shots are guaranteed critical hits
> Skill Rune - Rattling Roll
> Now only affects enemies you Vault through
> Skill Rune - Acrobatics
> Added cooldown duration lowered from 10 seconds to 8 seconds
> Preparation
> Now only restores 30 Discipline when activated
> Skill Rune - Invigoration
> Skill has been reworked
> Permanently increase maximum Discipline by 15 while rune is "equipped"
> Skill Rune - Punishment
> Now only restores 75 Hatred when activated
> Skill Rune - Battle Scars
> Life gain lowered from 60% to 40%
> Companion
> Discipline cost has been removed
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your raven deals an additional 500% weapon damage on its next attack
> Passive: Summons a raven companion that pecks at enemies for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical
> Skill Rune - Spider Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your spider throws webs at all enemies within 25 yards of you and him, Slowing them by 80% for 5 seconds
> Passive: Summons a spider companion that attacks enemies in front of him for 100% weapon damage as Physical. The spider's attacks Slow enemies by 60% for 3 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Bat Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Instantly gain 50 Hatred
> Passive: Summons a bat companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The bat grants you 1 Hatred per second.
> Skill Rune - Boar Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your boar charges to you then taunts all enemies within 20 yards for 5 seconds
> Passive: Summons a boar companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The boar increases your Life regeneration by 826 per second and increases your resistance to all damage types by 20%.
> Skill Rune - Ferret Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Instantly pick up all health globes and gold within 60 yards
> Passive: Summons a pair of ferret companions that each attack for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical. The ferrets collect gold for you, increase gold found on monsters by 10%, and increase your movement speed by 10%.
> Skill Rune - Wolf Companion
> Skill has been reworked and now has both an active and a passive ability
> Active: Your wolf howls, granting you and your allies within 60 yards 30% increased damage for 10 seconds
> Passive: Summons a wolf companion that attacks for 100% of your weapon damage as Physical
> Marked for Death
> Increased base damage from 12% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Contagion
> Now can only affect targets within 30 yards
> Skill Rune - Grim Reaper
> Increased divided damage from 12% to 15%
> Skill Rune - Mortal Enemy
> Increased Hatred generated from 3 to 4
> Fan of Knives
> Hatred cost removed
> Now unlocks at Level 14 (previously 17)
> Increase base damage from 320% to 450% weapon damage
> Affected area increased from 10 yards to 20 yards
> Lowered Stun duration from 2 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Crippling Razors
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Pinpoint Accuracy
> Increases the cooldown to 15 seconds and increases damage to 1200% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Retaliate
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Bladed Armor
> Gain 65% additional armor for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Hail of Knives
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Knives Expert
> Removes the cooldown but adds a 30 Hatred cost
> Skill Rune - Fan of Daggers
> Skill has been reworked
> Enemies are now knocked back and stunned for 2.5 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Assassin's Knives
> Increased damage from 70% to 450% weapon damage
> Spike Trap
> Now unlocks at Level 17 (previously 22)
> Increased arming duration from 1.2 seconds to 2 seconds
> Lowered trap damage from 275% to 180% weapon damage
> The trap now has a 2 second re-arming time and can explode up to 3 times
> Skill Rune - Echoing Blast
> Skill has been reworked
> Now increase the damage of each explosion to 250% weapon damage and turns the damage into Poison
> Skill Rune - Sticky Trap
> Trap now explodes after 2 seconds
> Increase damage from 404% to 680% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Long Fuse
> Now increases arming/re-arming time to 3 seconds
> Lowered damage bonus from 371% to 300% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Lightning Rod
> Increase damage from 275% to 280%
> Sentry
> Lowered cooldown from 8 seconds to 6 seconds
> Increased base damage from 175% to 200%
> Skill Rune - Spitfire Turret
> Increased homing rocket damage from 30% to 70% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Vigilant Watcher
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Impaling Bolt
> The turret now fires a bolt with a 100% chance to pierce
> Skill Rune - Chain of Torment
> Increased tether damage from 125% to 240% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Aid Station
> Heal amount lowered from 2.0% to 1.0% of nearby allies' Life
> Strafe
> Increased base damage from 156% to 340% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Emberstrafe
> Increased damage from 65% to 80% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Stinging Steel
> Increased bonus damage on Critical Hits from 100% to 130% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rocket Storm
> Increased damage of homing rockets from 60% to 90% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Demolition
> Increased damage of bouncy grenades from 187% to 340% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Multishot
> Lowered Hatred cost from 30 to 25
> Increased base damage from 165% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fire at Will
> Hatred cost reduced to 18 (up from 15)
> Skill Rune - Burst Fire
> Increased damage from 65% to 200% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Poison
> Skill Rune - Suppression Fire
> Now limited to a maximum of 6 Discipline gained per Multishot
> Skill Rune - Full Broadside
> Increased damage from 215% to 460% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arsenal
> Increased rocket damage from 60% to 160% weapon damage
> Cluster Arrow
> Lowered Hatred cost from 50 to 40
> Increased base damage from 225% to 550% weapon damage
> Increased miniature bomb damage from 100% to 220% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dazzling Arrow
> Increased Stun chance from 55% to 100%
> Lowered Stun duration from 2 seconds to 1.5 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Shooting Stars
> Increased rocket damage from 175% to 400% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Maelstrom
> Skill has been reworked
> Instead of releasing grenades, now releases up to 5 shadow tendrils that each deal 220% weapon damage as Physical to nearby enemies. You gain 1% Life per enemy hit.
> Skill Rune - Cluster Bombs
> Increased bomb damage from 230% to 525% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Loaded for Bear
> Increased damage from 304% to 770% weapon damage
> Rain of Vengeance
> Increased base damage from 715% to 1250% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dark Cloud
> Increased damage from 792% to 2650% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Beastly Bombs
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Shade
> Fire a massive volley of arrows at a large area. Arrows fall from the sky dealing 2400% weapon damage as Lightning over 5 seconds to all enemies in the area
> Skill Rune - Stampede
> Damage changed from 120% weapon damage per beast to 4200% total weapon damage across all 10 beasts
> Skill Rune - Anathema
> Damage changed from 3300% weapon damage over 15 seconds to 5400% over 5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Flying Strike
> Damage changed from 100% weapon damage per Shadow Beast to 3200% total weapon damage over 5 seconds
> Passive Skills
> Vengeance
> Name changed to "Blood Vengeance"
> Increased Hatred gain from 20 to 30
> Increased Discipline gain from 2 to 3
> Cull the Weak
> Increased bonus damage to Slowed targets from 15% to 20%
> Brooding
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 1.5% Life regeneration per second for every second you remain stationary, stacking up to 3 times. This bonus is reset 5 seconds after you move
> Hot Pursuit
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases movement speed by 20% for 2 seconds when you hit an enemy
> Archery
> Lowered "Bow" bonus from 15% to 8% increased damage
> Lowered "Hand Crossbow" bonus from 10% to 5% Critical Hit damage
> Added new bonus: 2nd Hand (or Off-Hand) Crossbow
> 1 Hatred per second
> Numbing Traps
> Skill has been reworked
> Enemies you Slow or hit by Fan of Knives, Spike Trap, Caltrops, Grenades and Sentry fire have their damage reduced by 25% for 3 seconds
> Grenadier
> Skill has been reworked
> Increase the damage of grenades by 10%. Increase the explosion size of grenades by 20%. Upon death, you drop a giant grenade that explodes for 1000% weapon damage as Fire
> Sharpshooter
> Increased Critical Hit change bonus from 3% to 4% every second
> Ballistics
> Increased bonus damage to rockets from 50% to 100%In addition, you have a 20% chance to fire a homing rocket for 150% weapon damage when you attack
> Monk
> Active Skills
> Fists of Thunder
> Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 14
> Increased damage from 110% to 122 % weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Thunderclap
> Increased damage from 35% to 95% weapon damage
> Removed teleport
> Added knockback effect to every third hit
> Skill Rune - Lightning Flash
> Increased chance to dodge from 16% to 17%
> Increased duration from 2 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Static Charge
> Skill has been reworked
> Fists of Thunder applies Static Charge to enemies hit for 6 seconds. Each time and enemy with Static Charget gets hit, there is a chance that every other enemy with Static Charge within 40 yards takes 125% weapon damage as Lightning
> Skill Rune - Quickening
> Decreased additional Spirit generated per hit from 15 to 4
> Skill Rune - Bounding Light
> Chain Lightning damage increased from 73% to 195% weapon damage
> Now hits up to 3 additional enemies
> Deadly Reach
> Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 12
> Decreased damage from 110% to 109% weapon damage
> Every third hit now has a 50% chance to knock enemies up into the air
> Skill Rune - Piercing Trident
> Now increases the chance of every third hit to knock enemies up into the air by 66%
> Skill Rune - Keen Eye
> Reduced Armor increase from 50% to 40%
> Reduced duration of the effect from 4 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Scattered Blows
> Now randomly damages enemies within 25 yards
> Damage decreased from 170% to 156% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Strike from Beyond
> Decreased additional Spirit generated per Critical Hit from 10 to 3
> Skill Rune - Foresight
> Reduced the damage increase from 18% to 15%
> Reduced the duration of the effect from 30 seconds to 3 seconds
> Crippling Wave
> Increased Spirit per attack from 6 to 12
> Increased damage from 110% to 143% weapon damage
> Now dazes enemies within 11 yards on every third hit
> Skill Rune - Mangle
> Now increases damage to 216% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Rising Tide
> Decreased additional Spirit generated per Critical Hit from 5 to 4
> Skill Rune - Tsunami
> No longer increases the movement speed reduction
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Way of the Hundred Fists
> Increased Spirit per attack from 8 to 12
> Increased damage from 140% to 192% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Hands of Lightning
> Now also increases damage to 429% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fists of Fury
> Reduced additional damage from 100% over 5 seconds to 60% over 3 seconds
> Additional damage can now stack several times on the same enemy
> Skill Rune - Spirited Salvo
> Increased chance to gain additional Spirit from 15% to 40%
> Reduced additional Spirit from 15 to 6
> Skill Rune - Windforce Flurry
> Reduced damage from 250% to 191% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Lashing Tail Kick
> Increased damage from 470% to 624% weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Vulture Claw Kick
> Increased damage from 517% to 624% weapon damage
> Removed knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Sweeping Armada
> Now increases damage to 671% weapon damage
> No longer increases knockback distance
> Skill Rune - Spinning Flame Kick
> Increased damage from 588% to 677% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Scorpion Sting
> Increased chance to stun from 50% to 85%
> Skill Rune - Hand of Ytar
> Increased duration of slow effect from 2 to 3 seconds
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Tempest Rush
> Increased damage from 155% to 240% weapon damage while running
> No longer slows enemies
> Skill Rune - Northern Breeze
> Now increases damage to 285% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
> Skill Rune - Flurry
> Now slows enemies hit by 80%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Slipstream
> Lowered the damage reduction while running from 25% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Bluster
> Now adds a knock back effect
> Now reduces damage of enemies hit by 20% for 1 second
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Wave of Light
> Decreased initial damage from 829% to 473% weapon damage
> Decreased additional damage from 96% to 79% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Wall of Light
> Now increases initial damage to 709% weapon damage
> Now adds a knockback effect
> Skill Rune - Explosive Light
> Decreased damage from 914% to 731% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Blinding Light
> Increased stun duration from 3 seconds to 4.5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Pillar of the Ancients
> Decreased initial damage from 595% to 498% weapon damage
> Decreased additional damage from 595% to 498% weapon damage
> Changed damage type from Holy to Physical
> Blinding Flash
> No longer costs Spirit
> Skill Rune - Self Reflection
> Increased the duration of the blind effect from 4 to 6 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blinded and Confused
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Blinding Echo
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Searing Light
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Mystifying Light
> Blinded enemies are also slowed by 80% for 5 seconds.
> New Skill Rune - Replenishing Light
> Each enemy you Blind restores 7 Spirit.
> New Skill Rune - Soothing Light
> Increases the Life regeneration of allies within the Blinding Flash by 11,966 for 3 seconds
> The heal amount is increased by 90% of your Life per Second
> Skill Rune - Faith in the Light
> Lowered the damage increase from 30% to 29%
> Breath of Heaven
> No longer costs Spirit
> Increased heal amount from 6202 - 7442 to 13,161 - 17,210 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Circle of Scorn
> Increased damage from 80% to 505% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Circle of Life
> Now increased healing power to 26,321 - 34,420 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Blazing Wrath
> Lowered the damage increase from 15% to 10%
> Lowered duration from 45 seconds to 9 seconds
> Skill Rune - Infused with Light
> Lowered the amount of additional Spirit per attack from 8 to 4
> Skill Rune - Penitent Flame
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Zephyr
> Allies healed by Breath of Heaven have their movement speed increased by 30% for 3 seconds.
> Serenity
> No longer costs Spirit
> Skill Rune - Peaceful Repose
> Increased heal amount from 6202 - 7752 to 11395 - 12427 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 40% of Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Reap What is Sown
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Unwelcome Disturbance
> While under the effects of Serenity, enemies within 20 yards take 438% weapon damage as Physical every second
> Skill Rune - Tranquility
> Increased duration from 1 second to 3 seconds
> Skill has been reworked
> Grants a protective shield to allies, redirecting up to 22,677 damage to you
> Shield amount is increased by 40% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Skill Rune - Instant Karma
> Skill has been reworked
> While under the effects of Serenity, your movement is unhindered.
> Inner Sanctuary
> No longer costs Spirit
> Increased duration from 5 seconds to 6 seconds
> Skill has been reworked
> Circle of protection on the ground can now be passed by enemies
> Allies within the circle of protection receive 55% less damage for the duration of the effect
> Skill Rune - Safe Haven
> Increased heal amount from 1550 to 2279 Life per second
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Life per second.
> Skill Rune - Sanctified Ground
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases duration of Inner Sanctuary to 8 seconds
> Enemies cannot pass the circle of protection
> Skill Rune - Forbidden Palace
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases damage taken by enemies inside Inner Sanctuary by 30%
> Lowers the movement speed of enemies inside Inner Sanctuary by 80%
> Skill Rune - Consecration
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Circle of Protection
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Temple of Protection
> Allies inside Inner Sanctuary are also immune to control impairing effects.
> New Skill Rune - Intervene
> Dash to the target location
> Grant a shield to allies within 11 yards and then create Inner Sanctuary
> Shield absorbs up to 16,765 damage for 3 seconds
> Absorb amount is increased by 28% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Dashing Strike
> Skill has been reworked
> No longer costs Spirit
> Costs 1 Charge
> Quickly dash up to 50 yards, striking enemies along the way for 305 % weapon damage as Physical
> You gain a charge every 6 seconds and can have up to 2 charges stored at a time
> Skill Rune - Way of the Falling Star
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 20% increased movement speed for 3 seconds when using Dashing Strike
> Skill Rune - Flying Side Kick
> Skill has been reworked
> Perform a flying kick that has a 40% chance to stun enemies hit for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Quicksilver
> Skill has been reworked
> Increases maximum Charges to 3
> Skill Rune - Soaring Skull
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Barrage
> The last enemy hit by Dashing Strikes takes additional 498% weapon damage as Physical over 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blinding Speed
> Increased additional chance to Dodge from 20% to 29%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Exploding Palm
> Increased damage from 745% to 1179% weapon damage over 9 seconds
> Skill Rune - The Flesh is Weak
> Increased the additional damage taken by enemies hit from 12% to 20%
> Skill Rune - Strong Spirit
> Increased the amount of Spirit gained for each enemy caught in the explosion from 5 to 10
> Skill Rune - Creeping Demise
> Increased the duration of the slow effect from 3 seconds to 9 seconds
> Skill Rune - Impending Doom
> Damage increased from 745% weapon damage over 15 seconds to 2149% weapon damage over 12 seconds
> Skill Rune - Essence Burn
> Damage increased from 745% weapon damage over 9 seconds to 1623% weapon damage over 9 seconds
> Increased burn damage done to enemies caught in the explosion from 60% weapon damage over 3 seconds to 258% weapon damage over 3 seconds
> Sweeping Wind
> Increased continuous damage per stack from 20% to 30% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Master of Wind
> Lowered the increased vortex duration from 20 seconds to 15 seconds
> Changed damage type from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Blade Storm
> Increased the additional damage per stack from 26% to 40% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Inner Storm
> Increased the amount of Spirit gained per second while at 3 stacks from 3 to 4
> Skill Rune - Cyclone
> Decreased the damage done by lightning tornados from 26% to 23% weapon damage
> Cyclone Strike
> Increased the maximum number of enemies pulled in from 8 to 16
> Reduced damage from 313% to 261% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Eye of the Storm
> Reduced Spirit Cost reduction from 30 to 26 Spirit
> Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
> Skill Rune - Sunburst
> Skill has been reworked
> Blast enemies with an explosion that deals 454% weapon damage as Fire.
> Skill Rune - Wall of Wind
> Damage type changed from Holy to Cold
> Skill Rune - Soothing Breeze
> Increased amount healed from 1240 Life to 4778 Life
> Heal amount is now increased by 17% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Seven-Sided Strike
> Increased damage from 1777% to 5677% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Sudden Assault
> Increased damage from 2310% to 6477% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Several-Sided Strike
> Increased the number of strikes from 9 to 10
> Skill Rune - Pandemonium
> Increased chance to stun from 25% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Sustained Attack
> Reduced the cooldown reduction of Seven-Sided Strike from 23 seconds to 17 seconds
> Skill Rune - Fulminating Onslaught
> Increased damage from 254% to 977% weapon damage
> Mystic Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> 30 second cooldown
> Active: Your mystic ally has its damage increased by 50% for 10 seconds
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side. The ally deals 40% of your weapon damage as Physical per swing. When the ally dies, it is reborn after 5 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Water Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: Your mystic ally performs 7 wave attacks in quick succession, each dealing 190% weapon damage as Cold
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that infuses your attacks to Slow enemies by 60% for 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Fire Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: Your mystic ally splits into 10 allies that explode for 149% weapon damage as Fire
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your damage by 10%
> Skill Rune - Air Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: You gain 100 Spirit
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Spirit Regeneration by 2
> Skill Rune - Eternal Ally
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune- Enduring Ally
> Active: Your mystic ally sacrifices itself to heal you for 100% of your maximum Life. The cooldown on Mystic Ally is increased to 50 seconds
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Life per Second by 1012
> Skill Rune - Earth Ally
> Skill has been reworked
> Active: Your mystic ally turns into a boulder for 8 seconds. The boulder deals 333% weapon damage as Physical every second and rolls toward nearby enemies, knocking them up
> Passive: A mystic ally fights by your side that increases your Life by 20%
> Mantra of Evasion
> Skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: You and nearby allies gain an additional 17% increased Dodge Chance for 3 seconds
> Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards gain 17% increased Dodge Chance
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Evasion's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Wind through the Reeds
> Movement speed increased from 8% to 10%
> Mantra of Retribution
> Skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: Increase the amount of damage dealt to 202% for 3 seconds
> Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards deal 101% of your weapon damage as Holy to attackers when blocking, dodging, or getting hit
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Retribution's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Retaliation
> Increased damage reflection bonus from 60% to 202% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
> Skill Rune - Transgression
> Attack speed increased from 8% to 10%
> Skill Rune - Indignation
> Increased chance to stun from 10% to 20%
> Increased stun duration from 2 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Collateral Damage
> Increased chance for feedback blast from 30% to 75%
> Increased Holy damage done from 45% to 101%
> Mantra of Healing
> Skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: Shroud you and your allies with a mystical shield that absorbs up to 9554 damage for 3 seconds. Absorb amount is increased by 15% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Passive: You and your allies within 60 yards gain 1012 increased Life regeneration. The heal amount is increased by 30% of your Life per Second
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Healing's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Sustenance
> Increased Life regeneration from 1240 to 2025 Life per Second
> Heal amount is now increased by 30% of your Life per Second
> Skill Rune - Boon of Inspiration
> Increased amount healed when hitting an enemy from 186 to 551 Life per hit
> Heal amount is now increased by 20% of your Life per Hit
> Mantra of Conviction
> This skill has been reworked
> Costs 50 Spirit
> Active: Damage bonus is increased to 20% for 3 seconds
> Passive: Enemies within 30 yards of you take 10% increased damage
> Only one Mantra may be active at a time
> All Skill runes now affect Mantra of Conviction's Passive ability
> Skill Rune - Overawe
> This skill has been reworked
> Passive: Increases the strength of Mantra of Conviction so that enemies take 16% increased damage
> Skill Rune - Intimidation
> Increased damage reduction from 10% to 15%
> Skill Rune - Dishearten
> Increases movement speed Slow from 30% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Reclamation
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Annihilation
> Passive: Killing an enemy that is affected by Mantra of Conviction grants you and your allies 30% increased movement speed for 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Submission
> Increased damage done from 12% to 38% weapon damage per second
> Passive Skills
> Transcendence
> Reduced Life per Spirit spent from 62 to 50
> Now scales with 0.4% of your Health Globe Healing Bonus
> Chant of Resonance
> This skill has been reworked
> The Spirit costs of Mantra activation effects are reduced by 50% and you gain 2 Spirit every second when you have a Mantra learned
> Seize the Initiative
> Decreased Armor bonus from Dexterity from 50% to 30%
> Sixth Sense
> Increased Dodge chance gained from Critical Hit Chance from 30% to 42.5%
> Pacifism
> Has been removed from the game
> New Passive - Provocation
> The duration of control-impairing effects on you are reduced by 25%. Whenever you are hit by a Stun, Freeze, Fear, Immobilize or Charm, you gain 15% increased damage for 10 seconds
> Guiding Light
> Skill has been reworked
> Your heals and shields grant increased damage equal to the percentage of Life missing, up to a maximum of 30% for 10 seconds
> Combination Strike
> Increased bonus damage from 8% to 10%
> Near Death Experience
> Now also increases Health Globe Healing Bonus, Life per Second, and Life per Hit by 35% when Near Death Experience is on cooldown
> Witch Doctor
> Active Skills
> Poison Dart
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 100% to 155% weapon damage and an additional 40% damage over 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Splinters
> Increased damage of each dart from 60% to 65% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Spined Dart
> Decreased Mana gained from each enemy hit from 29 to 25
> Skill Rune - Flaming Dart
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Ignite the dart dealing 275% weapon damage as Fire over 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Snake to the Face
> Decreased the chance to Stun an enemy from 30% to 25%
> Corpse Spiders
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 120% to 216% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Leaping Spiders
> Increased damage from 144% to 238% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Spider Queen
> Increased damage from 630% to 1575% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Widowmakers
> Decreased Mana gained from each hit from 4 to 3
> Skill Rune - Medusa Spiders
> Increased the chance for spiders to Slow enemies movement from 25% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Blazing Spiders
> Increased damage from 156% to 259% weapon damage
> Plague of Toads
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 130% to 190% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Explosive Toads
> Increased damage from 169% to 245% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Rain of Toads
> Increased damage from 130% to 182% weapon damage to enemies in area over 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Addling Toads
> Increased damage from 130% to 190% weapon damage and have a 15% chance to confuse enemies for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Toad Affinity
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain 9 Mana every time a toad hits an enemy
> New Skill Rune - Piercing Toads
> Mutate to frogs that pierce through enemies for 130% weapon damage as Poison
> Firebomb
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage from 110% to 155% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Fire Pit
> Increased damage from 36% to 60% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Pyrogeist
> Decreased damage from 640% to 560% weapon damage
> Increased the number of Pyrogeists that you may have active from 1 to 3
> Grasp of the Dead
> Increased Mana cost from 123 to 150
> Increased damage from 320% to 560% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Groping Eels
> Increased damage from 416% to 880% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rain of Corpses
> Increased damage from 80% to 420% weapon damage
> Firebats
> Increased initial Mana cost from 221 to 225 and channeling Mana cost from 66 to 75
> Increased damage from 385% to 425% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Dire Bats
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Summon fewer but larger bats that travel a long distance and hit for 300% weapon damage as Fire
> Skill Rune - Vampire Bats
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Firebats no longer has a channeling cost
> Skill Rune - Plague Bats
> Increased damage from 578% to 638% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Cloud of Bats
> Decreased initial damage from 501% to 425% weapon damage
> Haunt
> Increased Mana cost from 98 to 200
> Increased damage from 575% to 1465% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Consuming Spirit
> Increased Life returned per second from 155 to 413
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Resentful Spirit
> Skill Rune name changed from Resentful Spirit to Resentful Spirits
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Releases two spirits with each cast
> Skill Rune - Lingering Spirit
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Grasping Spirit
> Increased the Slow amount from 30% to 60%
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Skill Rune - Draining Spirit
> Increased the amount of Mana returned per second from 20.4 to 25
> Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
> Locust Swarm
> Increased Mana cost from 196 to 300
> Increased damage from 360% to 1040% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Devouring Swarm
> Decreased Mana gained for every enemy affected by the swarm from 37 to 25
> Skill Rune - Cloud of Insects
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Increases the duration of the swarm to deal 2080% weapon damage over 16 seconds
> Skill Rune - Searing Locusts
> Increased damage from 468% to 1480% weapon damage
> Summon Zombie Dogs
> No longer costs Mana
> Increased damage per hit from 9% to 12% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Rabid Dogs
> Increased damage from 9% to 30% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Burning Dogs
> Increased damage from 2% to 20% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Leeching Beasts
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Your Zombie Dogs heal you for 100% of your Life On Hit with every attack
> Horrify
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Ruthless Terror
> Increased Mana gained for every horrified enemy from 27 to 55
> Spirit Walk
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Honored Guest
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain 20% of your maximum Mana when you activate Spirit Walk.
> Skill Rune - Umbral Shock
> Increased damage from 310% to 750% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Healing Journey
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain 14% of your maximum Life when you activate Spirit Walk
> Hex
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Hedge Magic
> Increased Life healed from 2171 to 4954
> Skill Rune - Angry Chicken
> Decreased transformation period from 5 seconds to 2 seconds
> Increased damage from 215% to 1350% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Painful Transformation
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
> Summon a giant toad that swallows enemies whole for up to 5 seconds digesting for 31% of your weapon damage per second as Physical
> Soul Harvest
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill has been reworked
> Feed on the life force of up to 5 enemies within 16 yards. Gain 2% Intelligence for each affected enemy. This effect lasts 30 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Swallow Your Soul
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Gain Mana and increase maximum Mana by 5% for every enemy harvested
> Skill Rune - Siphon
> Increased Life gained for every enemy harvested from 2171 to 4954
> Skill Rune - Languish
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Reduces the movement speed of harvested enemies by 80% and attack speed by 50% for 5 seconds.
> Skill Rune - Vengeful Spirit
> Increased damage from 230% to 630% weapon damage
> Sacrifice
> Only summoned Zombie Dogs may be sacrificed
> Decreased damage dealt by each dog from 275% to 185% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Pride
> Decreased Mana gained for each sacrificed Zombie Dog from 294 to 60
> Skill Rune - For the Master
> Increased Life gained for each sacrificed Zombie Dog from 6202 to 16515
> Mass Confusion
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Mass Hallucination
> Increased damage from 22% to 195% weapon damage
> Zombie Charger
> Increased Mana cost from 140 to 150
> Increased damage from 205% to 560% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Leperous Zombie
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Undeath
> Increased damage from 205% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Wave of Zombies
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Explosive Beast
> Increased damage from 236% to 532% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Zombie Bears
> Increased damage from 236% to 392% weapon damage
> New Skill Rune - Pile On
> Summon a tower of zombies that falls over dealing 800%weapon damage as Physical to any enemies it hits
> New Skill Rune - Lumbering Cold
> Zombie winter bears crawl out of the ground and run in all directions, dealing 196% weapon damage as Cold to nearby enemies
> Spirit Barrage
> Decreased Mana cost from 108 to 100
> Skill has been reworked
> Bombard a target with 4 spirit bolts hat deal 425% weapon damage as Cold
> Skill Rune - The Spirit Is Willing
> Decreased Mana gained from 44 to 12
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Well of Souls
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune - Phantasm
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Summon a spectre that deals 675% weapon damage as Cold over 5 seconds to all enemies within 10 yards. You can have a maximum of 3 Phantasms out at one time
> Skill Rune - Phlebotomize
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Each spirit bolt has 4% chance to charm its target for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Manitou
> Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
> Increased damage from 1667% to 2900% weapon damage
> Acid Cloud
> Increased Mana cost from 172 to 175
> Increased initial damage from 115% to 300% weapon damage and following pool damage from 150% to 360% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lob Blob Bomb
> Increased damage from 250% to 600% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Slow Burn
> Increased damage from 300% to720% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Kiss of Death
> Increased initial damage from 127% to 330% and follow-up damage from 165% to 396%
> Skill Rune - Corpse Bomb
> Increased damage from 230% to 525% weapon damage
> Wall of Zombies
> No longer costs Mana
> Decreased Cooldown from 20 seconds to 8 seconds
> Skill has been reworked
> Raise a line of zombies 28 yards wide from the ground that attacks nearby enemies for 200% weapon damage as Physical over 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Pile On
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Dead Rush
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Wrecking Crew
> The line of zombies taunt the enemies to attack them
> New Skill Rune - Offensive Line
> Knock all enemies behind the wall
> Gargantuan
> No longer costs Mana
> Skill Rune - Wrathful Protector
> Increased damage from 110% to 575% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Big Stinker
> Increased damage from 15% to 45% weapon damage
> Fetish Army
> Increased damage of Fetish attacks from 20% to 180% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Tiki Torchers
> Increased damage of Fetish casters attacks from 15% to 85% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Head Hunters
> Increased damage of Fetish attacks from 20% to 130% weapon damage
> Passive Skills
> Spiritual Attunement
> Decreased the amount by which the Maximum Mana is increased from 20% to 10%
> Gruesome Feast
> Increased the duration of the Intelligence bonus from 10 seconds to 15 seconds
> Zombie Handler
> Skill has been reworked
> You can have 1 additional Zombie Dog summoned at one time. The health of your Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan are increased by 20%
> Blood Ritual
> Decreased Mana costs paid with Life from 15% to 10%
> Decreased maximum Life per second regeneration from 2% to 1%
> Rush of Essence
> Increased Mana returned by spells over 10 seconds from 49 to 100
> Grave Injustice
> Skill has been reworked
> Gain 1% of your maximum Life and Mana and reduce the cooldown of all of your skills by 1 second when an enemy dies within 20 yards
> Wizard
> Active Skills
> Magic Missile
> Increased damage from 125% to 170% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Charged Blast
> Increased damage from 163% to 240% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Split
> Increased damage for each missile from 56% to 80%
> Now unlocks at Level 31 (previously 13)
> Skill Rune - Penetrating Blast
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Attunement
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Glacial Spike
> Cast out a shard of ice that explodes on impact, causing enemies within 4.5 yards to take 175% weapon damage as Cold and be frozen for 1 second. Enemies cannot be frozen by Glacial Spike more than once every 5 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 13
> New Skill Rune - Conflagrate
> Missiles pierce through enemies and cause them to burn for 55% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds. Burn damage will refresh all existing stacks of Conflagrate to its maximum duration
> Unlocks at Level 52
> Skill Rune - Seeker
> Increased damage from 138% to 211% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 42 (previously 52)
> Shock Pulse
> Increased damage from 150% to 194% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Explosive Bolts
> Increased explosion damage from 105% to 184% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Lightning to Cold
> Skill Rune - Fire Bolts
> Increased damage from 195% to 274% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Piercing Orb
> Increased damage from 105% to 214% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lightning Affinity
> Renamed to Power Affinity
> Damage type changed from Lightning to Arcane
> Hits now restore 2 Arcane Power, down from 3
> Skill Rune - Living Lightning
> Increased damage from 53% to 165% weapon damage
> Spectral Blade
> Increased damage from 165% to 168% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Deep Cuts
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Impactful Blades
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Healing Blades
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Siphoning Blade
> Increased damage from 53% to 168% weapon damage
> Hits now restore 2 Arcane Power, down from 3
> Now unlocks at 24 (previously 35)
> Skill Rune - Thrown Blade
> Increased damage to 231% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 35 (previously 57)
> New Skill Rune - Flame Blades
> Changes damage type to Fire
> Each enemy hit increases the damage of your Fire spells by 1% for 10 seconds
> New Skill Rune - Barrier Blades
> With each cast, gain a protective shield for 3 seconds that absorbs 8253 damage
> New Skill Rune - Flame Blades
> Changes damage type to Fire
> Each enemy hit increases the damage of your Fire spells by 1% for 10 seconds.
> New Skill Rune - Ice Blades
> Chilled enemies have a 5% chance to be Frozen and Frozen enemies have a 5% increased chance to be critically hit by Spectral Blade
> Unlocks at Level 57
> Electrocute
> Increased damage from 90% to 138% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Chain Lightning
> Increased maximum number of hit enemies from 6 to 10
> Skill Rune - Forked Lightning
> Lowered damage from 55% to 44% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lightning Blast
> Increased damage from 86% to 140% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arc Lightning
> Increased damage from 115% to 310% weapon damage
> Ray of Frost
> Now affects enemies within 5 yards of the first enemy hit
> Increased damage from 280% to 510% weapon damage
> Slow effect now lasts 3 seconds, down from 4
> Skill Rune - Numb
> Now has a 10% chance to Freeze enemies for 1 second
> Slow effect now lasts 3 seconds, down from 4
> Now unlocks at 15 (previously 7)
> Skill Rune - Snow Blast
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Enemies hit by Ray of Frost now take 15% increased damage from Cold for 4 seconds
> Now unlocks at 53 (previously 15)
> Skill Rune - Cold Blood
> Skill now costs 11 Arcane Power, up from 10
> Now unlocks at 7 (previously 28)
> Skill Rune - Sleet Storm
> Increased damage from 364% to 375% weapon damage
> The Storm now grows up to a 22 yard radius
> Skill Rune - Black Ice
> Increased damage from 504% to 1204% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 28 (previously 53)
> Arcane Orb
> Decreased Arcane Power cost from 35 to 30
> Increased damage from 200% to 381% weapon damage
> Increased range from 10 yards to 15
> Skill Rune - Obliteration
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Now increases the speed of the orb
> Reduces the area of effect to 8 yards
> Increased damage from 260% to 509% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Orbit
> Increased damage from 80% to 236% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Nova
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Tap the Source
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Celestial Orb
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Spark
> Lob an electrified orb over enemies that zaps them for 349% weapon damage as Lightning and increases the damage of the next Lightning spell you cast by 2% for every enemy hit
> New Skill Rune - Scorch
> Launch a burning orb that deals 221% weapon damage as Fire. The orb leaves behind a wall of Fire that deals 734% weapon damage as Fire over 5 seconds
> New Skill Rune - Frozen Orb
> Create an orb of frozen death that shreds an area with ice bolts, dealing 393% weapon damage as Cold
> Arcane Torrent
> Increased damage from 285% to 573% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Death Blossom
> Increased damage from 670% to 1452% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Mines
> Increased damage from 340% to 688% weapon damage
> Increased movement and attack speeds reduction from 30% to 60%
> Skill Rune - Cascade
> Chance reduced from 100% to 12.5%
> Increased damage from 285% to 582% weapon damage
> Disintegrate
> Increased damage from 220% to 511% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Chaos Nexus
> Increased damage from 44% to 115% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 48 (previously 30)
> Skill Rune - Volatility
> Increased damage from 395% to 750% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 30 (previously 39)
> Skill Rune - Entropy
> Increased damage from 235% to 649% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at Level 39 (previously 48)
> Skill Rune - Intensify
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Enemies hit by Disintegrate now take 15% increased damage from Arcane for 4 seconds
> Frost Nova
> Cooldown reduced from 12 seconds to 11 seconds
> Freeze time reduced from 3 seconds to 2 seconds
> Skill Rune - Shatter
> Increased chance from 50% to 100%
> Skill Rune - Cold Snap
> Cooldown reduced from 9 seconds to 7.5 seconds
> Now also increases the Freeze time to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Frozen Mist
> Increased damage from 160% to 915% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Deep Freeze
> Critical Hit Chance bonus reduced from 15% to 10%
> Skill Rune - Bone Chill
> Increased damage taken by enemies from 15% to 33%
> Diamond Skin
> Now lasts 3 seconds, down from 6
> Damaged absorbed increased from 10854 to 14368
> Skill Rune - Crystal Shell
> Damaged absorbed increased from 21707 to 28736
> Skill Rune - Prism
> Arcane Power cost reduction increased from 7 to 9
> Skill Rune - Mirror Skin
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Sleek Shell
> Increases your movement speed by 30% while Diamond Skin is active
> Skill Rune - Enduring Skin
> Now lasts 6 seconds, down from 9
> Skill Rune - Diamond Shards
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Increased damage from 210% to 863% weapon damage
> Slow Time
> Duration increased from 8 seconds to 15 seconds
> Skill Rune - Miasma
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Time and Space
> Slow Time is now cast at your target location up to 60 yards away
> Unlocks at Level 29
> Skill Rune - Time Warp
> Damage increase reduced from 20% to 10%
> Now unlocks at 39 (previously 29)
> Skill Rune - Time Shell
> Now reduces the cooldown to 12 seconds
> Now unlocks at 23 (previously 39)
> Skill Rune - Perpetuity
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Point of No Return
> Enemies that enter or leave the Slow Time area are stunned for 3 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 47
> Teleport
> Removed Mana cost
> Skill Rune - Safe Passage
> Duration increased from 4 seconds to 5 seconds
> Damage reduction decreased from 30% to 27%
> Skill Rune - Calamity
> Damage reduced from 265% to 252%
> Now stuns nearby enemies for 1.5 seconds
> Wave of Force
> Skill has been reworked, and now no longer repels projectiles, knock back nearby enemies or Slow enemies
> Cooldown removed
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Increased damage from 200% to 351% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Impactful Wave
> Skill Rune has been reworked
> Now adds a 5 second cooldown
> Wave of Force repels projectiles back toward their shooter, knocks back nearby enemies and Slows them by 60% for 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Force Affinity
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Forceful Wave
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Teleporting Wave
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Exploding Wave
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Debilitating Force
> Enemies hit deal 10% reduced damage for 3 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 22
> New Skill Rune - Arcane Attunement
> Each enemy hit increases the damage of your next Arcane spell by 2%
> Unlocks at Level 32
> New Skill Rune - Static Pulse
> Damage type changed to Lightning
> Enemies hit by Wave of Force take 15% increased damage from Lightning for 4 seconds
> Unlocks at Level 39
> New Skill Rune - Heat Wave
> Damage type changed to Fire
> Increase the damage to 427% weapon damage
> Unlocks at Level 49
> Energy Twister
> Increased damage from 360% to 1000% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Mistral Breeze
> Damage type changed to Cold
> Changed reduced casting cost from 20 Arcane Power to 28 Arcane Power
> Skill Rune - Gale Force
> Damage type changed to Fire
> Skill Rune reworked
> Enemies hit by Energy Twister now take 15% increased damage from Fire for 4 seconds
> Skill Rune - Raging Storm
> Increased damage from 360% to 1935% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Wicked Wind
> Increased damage from 252% to 743% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Storm Chaser
> Damage type changed to Lightning
> Now grants Lightning Charges instead of Wind Charges
> Instead of a Giant Energy Twister, when releasing the Lightning charges you will cast a bolt of lightning
> Increased damage from 75% to 196% weapon damage per charge
> Hydra
> Increased damage from 28% to 66% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Arcane Hydra
> Increased damage from 60% to 111% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Lightning Hydra
> Increased damage from 64% to 138% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Venom Hydra
> Has been removed from the game
> Skill Rune - Frost Hydra
> Increased damage from 36% to 108% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Mammoth Hydra
> Increased damage from 67% to 178% weapon damage
> New Skill Rune - Blazing Hydra
> Summon a Blazing Hydra that spits bolts of Fire that burn enemies near the point of impact, dealing 108% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds. Burn damage can stack multiple times on the same enemy
> Unlocks at level 38
> Meteor
> Mana cost reduced from 50 to 40
> Increased damage from 260% to 501% weapon damage
> Increased damage over time from burn effect from 60% to 167%
> Skill Rune - Molten Impact
> Increased damage from 390% to 1648% weapon damage
> Increase damage over time from 90% to 549%weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 58 (previously 29)
> Skill Rune - Star Pact
> Casting cost reduced from 35 Arcane Power to 30 Arcane Power
> Skill Rune - Meteor Shower
> Increased damage from 104% to 228% weapon damage
> Now unlocks at 48 (previously 43)
> Skill Rune - Comet
> Increased damage from 312% to 590% weapon damage
> Increased damage from the mist cloud from 72% to 197% weapon damage
> Now has a 20% chance to freeze enemies for 1 second upon impact
> Now unlocks at 43 (previously 48)
> Skill Rune - Liquefy
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Lightning Bind
> If the initial impact causes a Critical Hit, the electrified Meteor duration is increased to 8 seconds and enemies are Immobilized for 5 seconds. Meteor's damage turns into Lightning
> Unlocks at Level 29
> Ice Armor
> Freeze and Chill effect now lasts 3 seconds, up from 2
> Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
> Skill Rune - Chilling Aura
> Movement speed reduction increased from 30% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Jagged Ice
> Increased damage from 130% to 189% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Ice Reflect
> Increased chance from 25% to 40% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Frozen Storm
> Reduced damage from 30% to 28% weapon damage
> Storm Armor
> Increased damage from 100% to 147% weapon damage
> Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
> Skill Rune - Reactive Armor
> Increased damage from 70% to 189% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Thunder Storm
> Increased damage from 130% to 194% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Shocking Aspect
> Increased damage from 35% to 51% weapon damage
> Magic Weapon
> Duration increased from 5 minutes to 10 minutes
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Electrify
> Increased damage from 10% to 61% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Force Weapon
> Increased damage bonus from 15% to 20%
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Venom
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Ignite
> Attacks burn enemies, dealing 86% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Blood Magic
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Deflection
> When you perform an attack, gain a protective shield for 3 seconds that absorbs 1651 damage
> Familiar
> Increased damage from 20% to 179% weapon damage
> Duration increased from 5 minutes to 10 minutes
> Skill Rune - Vigoron
> Has been removed from the game
> New Skill Rune - Icicle
> The Familiar's projectiles have a 35% chance to Freeze the enemy for 1 second
> Skill Rune - Cannoneer
> Increased damage from 20% to 240% weapon damage
> Energy Armor
> Duration increased from 120 seconds to 10 minutes
> Explosive Blast
> Increased damage from 225% to 616% weapon damage
> Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Unleashed
> This skill has been reworked
> Increases the damage of Explosive Blast to 970% weapon damage
> Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Time Bomb
> Increased damage from 315% to 1039% weapon damage
> Damage type has been changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Short Fuse
> Increased damage from 225% to 909% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Skill Rune - Obliterate
> Increased damage from 225% to 760% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Chain Reaction
> Increased damage from 97% to 320% weapon damage per explosion
> Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
> Mirror Image
> Images now taunt for 1 second when they are summoned
> Mirror Image health increased from 25% to 50% of your total Life
> Spells cast by Mirror Image now do 10% of the damage done by your own spells
> Skill Rune - Simulacrum
> Increased the amount of Mirror Image health from 100% to 200% of your own
> Skill Rune - Duplicates
> Reduced number of extra Mirror Images from 5 to 4
> Mirror Images now taunt for 1 second
> Mirror Image health increased from 25% to 50% of your total Life
> Skill Rune - Mocking Demise
> Increased damage done on death explosion from 45% to 309% weapon damage
> Damage type changed from Physical to Arcane
> Skill Rune - Extension of Will
> Mirror Image health increased from 29% to 100% of your total Life
> Skill Rune - Mirror Mimics
> Increased amount of damage done by Mirror Images from 10% to 20% of the damage of your own spells
> Blizzard
> Increased damage done over 6 seconds from 510% to 807% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Grasping Chill
> Increased the amount Blizzard slows enemies from 60% to 80%
> Skill Rune - Frozen Solid
> Increased chance to Freeze enemies from 20% to 40%
> Reduced Freeze duration from 3 seconds to 1.5 seconds
> Skill Rune - Snowbound
> Reduced the casting cost of Blizzard from 20 to 13 Arcane Power
> Skill Rune - Stark Winter
> Increased damage from 510% to 941% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Unrelenting Storm
> Increased damage from 680% to 1296% weapon damage
> Archon
> Increased duration of Archon from 15 seconds to 20 seconds
> Reduced Armor and Resistance bonus from 40% to 20%
> Now also increases damage done while in Archon form by 20%
> Killing an enemy no longer increases the duration of Archon
> Every enemy killed now grants a 6% damage bonus for the remaining duration of Archon
> Skill Rune - Arcane Destruction
> Increase damage done by the explosion from transforming into Archon from 1600% to 3680% weapon damage
> Skill Rune - Teleport
> Reduced cooldown of Teleport while in Archon form from 10 seconds to 3 seconds
> Skill Rune - Slow Time
> This skill has been reworked
> Can now cast a Slow Time effect that follows you
> Skill Rune - Improved Archon
> Reduced damage increase of Archon abilities from 25% to 22%
> Passives
> Power Hungry
> This skill has been reworked
> Being healed by a health globe causes the next Arcane Power Spender you cast to be cast for free. You can have up to 10 charges of Power Hungry
> Blur
> Reduced melee damage reduction from 20% to 17%
> Evocation
> Increased cooldown reduction from 15% to 20%
> Prodigy
> Increased amount of Arcane Power granted by Signature spells from 4 to 5
> Illusionist
> This skill has been reworked
> When you take more than 15% of your maximum Life within 1 second, the cooldowns on Mirror Image, Slow Time and Teleport are automatically reset. When you use Mirror Image, Slow Time, or Teleport, your movement speed is increased by 30% for 3 seconds
> Cold Blooded
> Reduced damage bonus versus Chilled and Frozen targets from 20% to 10%
> Conflagration
> This skill has been reworked
> Fire damage dealt to enemies applies a burning effect, increasing their chance to be critically hit by 6% for 3 seconds
> Paralysis
> Increased chance for Lightning damage to stun targets from 8% to 15%
> Galvanizing Ward
> This skill has been reworked
> As long as you have not taken damage in the last 5 seconds you gain a protective shield that absorbs the next 12551 damage
> Temporal Flux
> Increased amount enemies are Slowed by Arcane damage from 60% to 80%
> Reduced duration of Slow from 3 seconds to 2 seconds
> Critical Mass
> Has been removed from the game
> New Passive - Dominance
> Killing an enemy grants a shield that absorbs 2477 damage for 3 seconds. This effect can stack up to 10 times. Refreshing Dominance will set the shield to its maximum possible potency and each stack will increase its total duration by 0.5 seconds
> Arcane Dynamo
> Reduced amount of additional damage to your next non-Signature spell from 75% to 60%
> CRAFTING AND ARTISANS
> Crafting has received several quality of life changes
> Crafting materials have been condensed into two item level tiers: 1-60 and 60-70
> This change is to reduce the amount of stash space consumed by crafting materials and simply older crafting recipes
> All crafting materials currently in character inventories and stash have been converted accordingly
> All crafted items will now roll with stats appropriate to the character crafting them, using the Loot 2.0 Smart Drop system
> Please note that items designed to roll specific stats, such as the Archon Armor patterns, are exempt from this system
> Items purchased from vendors are now flagged as such, and cannot be salvaged
> DIFFICULTY
> The difficulty system has been completely revised
> Nightmare, Hell, and Inferno modes have been removed
> Difficulty is now dynamic and monsters will level up with your characters
> There are now five difficulty settings to choose from: Normal, Hard, Expert, Master, and Torment (1-6)
> Normal, Hard, and Expert are immediately available
> Master unlocks upon completing Act IV
> Torment unlocks upon reaching level 60
> Torment level also includes a difficulty slider, offering an additional six adjustments with increasing rewards and more powerful monsters
> Each level offers new bonuses and rewards, visible in the difficulty selection menu
> You can now lower your difficulty setting in-game
> However, increasing your difficulty still requires exiting your current game
> This option is disabled in Hardcore mode
> To account for these changes, monster density has been adjusted across all Acts
> EVENTS
> Cursed Objects
> Chests and Shrines around Sanctuary now have a chance to be cursed, starting an event once they are inspected
> Like other events, completing a Cursed Chest or Shrine provides a small gold and experience reward, as well as either a Radiant Chest or a random Shrine buff
> These events offer a variety of challenges, including endless monster waves and timed events
> Infernal Machines
> Torment level difficulty is now required to use Infernal Machines
> ITEMIZATION (LOOT 2.0)
> Itemization has undergone a major overhaul:
> Legendary and Set items are now Bind on Account
> Players in multiplayer games may trade Legendaries and Set Items they find with others who were present for the drop for up to 2 hours after the item is acquired
> The Smart Drop system has been implemented
> All items that drop have a chance to roll as "Smart Loot"
> Smart Loot items roll intelligently based on the character being played (example: A Wizard is more likely to find items with Intelligence or bonuses to Wizard skills than a Barbarian)
> Class specific items will no longer roll stats inappropriate to their class (example: Intelligence will no longer appear on Mighty Weapons or Belts)
> New item affixes have been added to the game
> This include Splash Damage, Cooldown Reduction, Resource Cost Reduction, +% damage to Physical damage skills, and specific Class Skill Bonuses
> Item properties have been separated into two categories: Primary and Secondary
> Primary Stats include: Strength, Dexterity, Intelligence, Vitality, Critical Hit Damage, Critical Hit Chance, Attack Speed, Life per Second, Armor, +% Life, Bonus Damage to Elites, Bleed Damage, All Resistance, Sockets, and all new affixes listed above
> Secondary Stats include: Gold Find, Thorns, Bonus Experience per Monster Kill, Chance for (Fear, Stun, Blind, Freeze, Chill, Slow, Immobilize and Knockback), Ignore Durability Loss, Bonus Healing to Health Globes and Potions, Bonus Pickup Radius, Single Resist, Life After Kill, and Level Requirement Reduction
> This is to prevent stats that directly and indirectly increase character power from competing with one another
> Stat ranges on items have been narrowed significantly (example: instead of an item having a stat range of 1-200 Strength, its range might now be something like 140-200)
> Legendary powers now roll in a range, instead of a static amount
> Example: The Legendary Spirit Stone "The Laws of Seph" has the legendary affix "Using Blinding Flash restores [75-100] spirit"
> Players can now view the stat ranges of items by pressing and holding CTRL while an item's tooltip is open
> All Legendary items have been reworked with one or all of the above points in mind
> Please note that all of these changes will only affect new items that drop after the patch is live. Existing items will not be affected.
> Potions have been condensed to a single type; they now provide 60% of your total health when consumed
> All Potions currently in character inventories or stashes will be converted to the new Potion type
> MONSTERS
> Monster affixes have been revisited and retuned
> Arcane Enchanted
> Spawn effect now shows which direction it will start rotating
> Desecrator
> Damage now begins low, but quickly ramps up to its maximum damage
> Frozen
> Increased the number of Frozen crystals spawned by monsters with this affix
> Frozen no longer increases how many crystals are spawned based on the number of players in the game
> Frozen crystals now deal area of effect damage over time to players as they build up to their explosion
> Jailer
> Now does a small amount of damage when applied to the player
> Vortex
> Now does a small amount of damage when applied to the player
> Mortar
> Now has an outer impact area that does less damage than the center of impact
> Now detonates if they vertically hit a wall
> Plagued
> Monsters with this affix now sometimes drop a pool under players as well as under themselves
> Reflects Damage
> No longer reflects a portion of incoming damage
> Now reflects a fixed amount of damage per attack
> Elite and Champion monsters now have five new possible affixes
> Frozen Pulse: A shard of ice follows targets around before freezing in place and pulsing cold damage in a small area
> Orbiter: A nexus of electrical energy appears, surrounded by additional balls of lightning that orbit in a large area
> Poison Enchanted: Summons globules of poison matter that spread in a cross pattern, dealing damage to those caught in their wake
> Thunderstorm: A powerful bolt of lightning strikes the ground, emanating a small wave of electrical energy
> Wormhole: A pair of portals appears, dealing damage as it tears unfortunate targets from their location and transports them elsewhere
> Monster density has been revisited
> Density has been retuned around the new difficulty system
> Elite and Champion packs can now spawn in a larger variation of pack sizes
> Wasp projectiles can now be dodged and blocked
> PARAGON (PARAGON 2.0)
> The Paragon leveling system has been completely revamped
> There is no longer a cap on the number of Paragon levels a player can gain
> Paragon levels are now account-wide and shared across all characters
> Note that Paragon levels are tracked independently between Hardcore and Normal modes
> Players no longer gain static bonuses upon achieving Paragon Levels and bonuses currently earned by players have been removed
> Players now earn Paragon points each level to spend in one of four separate categories: Core, Offense, Defense, and Utility
> Players with existing Paragon levels have been granted the appropriate number of points to distribute amongst these categories
> With these changes in mind, the Paragon leveling curve has been updated
> Note that all Paragon experience earned across all characters prior to this patch has been totaled and recalculated into your new account-wide Paragon level
> Paragon points can be allocated by clicking the Paragon button in the Character Paper Doll and Inventory screen (Default Hotkey C)
> SOCIAL FEATURES
> Clans and Communities have been added to the game
> Clans
> Anyone may create a Clan, and doing so gives access to the Clan window (default hotkey N)
> Joining or creating a clan displays your clan tag next to your name
> Clan members can view the Members Roster, a private chat channel, and a News & Info tab for Clan affairs and information in the Clan window
> Clans support up to 120 members and require an invitation to join
> Players may only be a member of one Clan at a time
> Communities
> Anyone may create a Community, and can view their Community details in the Social tab (default hotkey SHIFT + O)
> Community members have access to their Members Roster, a dedicated chat channel, and a News & Info tab for sharing stories and Community information
> Players may join any number of Communities they wish
> Communities do not have a membership limit; however, if the number of members exceeds 100, only Officers and above will be displayed in the Members Roster
> Communities can be designated as Private or Public; Private Communities require invitation to join
> Communities are organized by categories, including but not limited to Classes, Regional, and Game Type
> USER INTERFACE
> Several quality of life changes have been applied to the User Interface
> The Difficulty and Game Creation menus have been completely redone
> The in-game Menu has been revised
> The waypoint list has been replaced with a waypoint map
> Skill tooltips now show damage type if Advanced Tooltips are enabled
> Several new social options have been added to support Clans and Communities
> These can be accessed in the Options > Gameplay menu
> New chat colors associated with Clans and Communities have been added
> There is now an option to enable icons for dropped items instead of text
> This can be enabled in the Options > Gameplay menu
> There is now an option to automatically skip all cut scenes
> This can be enabled in the Options > Gameplay menu
> Item labels for Gold piles are no longer displayed
> This is to reduce visual clutter; values are still displayed when gold is picked up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*


GG Perma Wrath.

Now CC actually might be an issue.


----------



## Cryosis00

*Some tidbits for folks.*

1) Currently, (not sure if this is a bug) Skeleton King is dropping a guaranteed legendary on the first kill. That means any of you with level 60's that haven't bothered to kill him since patch should go ahead and due so for free loot.

2) You are now able to reset campaign mode. This is amazing because it also resets all the act boss kills, which again will give you a guaranteed legendary on first kill.

3) It is best to group with players of the same class. Especially if you are doing the 2 above tasks. This is due to the new targeted loot system. If you have 4 monks, odds are 4 legendary items for monks will drop and you have a 2 hour window to trade with those players in your party.

4) Another bug but you can sell some 2.0 items on the AH. I was able to sell a puzzle ring for $80 last night.

*Gameplay*
Barb - Was my main character in vanilla. I have to say, with the changes to WW spec and the issue with generating fury from changed runes, I am finding the gameplay a little dull. I feel incredibly slow, even though I have 25% movement speed. I also feel I am using my fury generators way to much over my fury spenders. Obviously very early to give a full review. Will have to play around with more skill combinations. ATM I went full area damage in my utility paragon tree which greatly benefits strong fury spenders with small radius' like HOTA.

Monk - *** I am loving this character in the new patch. My build is roughly the same as vanilla but with all my paragon points into AS, the game speed when in fights just feels awesome.

Wizard - Bye bye archon wizard. I switched to a disintegrate build(whatever that rune that splits it into 3 short beams) and I have to say its pretty fun. I put all my points into resource cost reduction and I feel like my mana spenders take forever to deplete my mana pool. Class feels good and mobile.

Hunter - Meh. I never enjoyed the hunter gameplay. I always felt I was spending most of my time kiting or spamming gloom to stay in a fight. Still feel that way after patch. Again just not a fun class for me.

Witch Doctor - Why you nerf my bats, Ugh. Haven't done much with this class since patch other than kill SK. Going back to a Acid Cloud/crit build made clearing a breeze up to Torment 2. I still used bats for elites. Will have to play with this class more.

*Upgrade?*
Those that had top tier weapon pre-patch will most likely not find an upgrade. At least not a sheet DPS upgrade. Things like CD are built into your paragon points now and except for a legendary item which only had 35% CD on a 2H, I havent seen CD on a yellow weapon yet.

This issue will change once ROS releases and you have access to the mystic.

That being said there are a lot of weapons out there that probably are upgrades. Now that every skill has an elemental base, they scale with items that now roll %elemental attack damage. Weapons and armor also roll some cool affixs such as increased area damage.

I would say, play around with items before you just disregard based on sheet dps. There is some amazing utility with these new affixes.

The release isn't perfect but it is enjoyable if you haven't given up on the game. I agree that ROS is over-priced for what it is, but I bought it and millions of others will too.


----------



## DoomDash

To buy Reaper of Souls or not to buy, that is the question.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> To buy Reaper of Souls or not to buy, that is the question.


After playing last night, I leaning towards buying it. This patch definitely made the game more fun and I'm interested in the new class.


----------



## iTurn

I'm trying to hold out for the PS4 version, it's hard to do so far though...


----------



## DoomDash

I wasn't happy with the barb anymore when I previewed the new Vanilla patch. I guess we'll see now.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I'm trying to hold out for the PS4 version, it's hard to do so far though...


I owned the PC version first, then bought the PS3 version for the wife and I to have something to play together on the couch.

I will end up owning the PS4 version as well. I just wish they would announce a release date already.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Any suggestions for a good spirit spender as a 60 monk in torment 1? I'm still finding myself being beaten up quite often by stuff, and I have seven sided strike, breath of heaven, serenity sweeping winds in 1-2-3-4. 100 fists with increased attack speed as spirit generator.


----------



## BroodNV

I downloaded the patch and started to play but it is almost unplayable. I went from silky smooth to stuttering mess of a game using a GTX 780ti kingpin.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> *Some tidbits for folks.*
> 
> 1) Currently, (not sure if this is a bug) Skeleton King is dropping a guaranteed legendary on the first kill. That means any of you with level 60's that haven't bothered to kill him since patch should go ahead and due so for free loot.
> 
> 2) You are now able to reset campaign mode. This is amazing because it also resets all the act boss kills, which again will give you a guaranteed legendary on first kill.
> 
> 3) It is best to group with players of the same class. Especially if you are doing the 2 above tasks. This is due to the new targeted loot system. If you have 4 monks, odds are 4 legendary items for monks will drop and you have a 2 hour window to trade with those players in your party.
> 
> 4) Another bug but you can sell some 2.0 items on the AH. I was able to sell a puzzle ring for $80 last night.


Meh, I can't reset campaign, keep getting an error  found these from Skele king though in 1 kill:



Spoiler: Double leg drop yay









sweet combo to AFK farm with


----------



## Tchernobyl

Is there a difference between the bonuses with that orange dot vs those without?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroodNV*
> 
> I downloaded the patch and started to play but it is almost unplayable. I went from silky smooth to stuttering mess of a game using a GTX 780ti kingpin.


Weird. The game is completely smooth for me, and I have every graphics option turned on, including reflections which was giving someone else problems.


----------



## Shrak

Perfectly smooth here with everything turned up with a GTX460


----------



## cravinmild

I found in PTR that i was much better with my WW barb. Obviously not WW-ing but that "suck them in and HOTA them" was amazing. Max fury non stop with hits of over 1.5-2m on crits .... thats a lot of damage spamming HOTA with endless fury at 1.5m per crit (78% crit/4xx crit dam). I cant wait to try this out, I stopped PTR some time ago, seemed pointless to keep playing when you keep nothing of PTR when its done.


----------



## Rickles

I patched today, and I am back into this game for a bit at least.


----------



## blackhole2013

Does anybody know where to buy the cheapest diablo 3 key .. thanks


----------



## drufause

32.99 here but know nothing about them. https://www.g2a.com/diablo-3.html?___store=englishus&___currency=USD&id=56&adid=GMC_US&gclid=CLqW3Mez67wCFcEDOgodiHwAIw

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy9000

I wouldn't trust anyone selling it for cheaper then Blizzard, since Blizzard isn't discounting it.


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> 32.99 here but know nothing about them. https://www.g2a.com/diablo-3.html?___store=englishus&___currency=USD&id=56&adid=GMC_US&gclid=CLqW3Mez67wCFcEDOgodiHwAIw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Amazon has it for 33
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00178630A/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_at_ws_us?ie=UTF8

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Any suggestions for a good spirit spender as a 60 monk in torment 1? I'm still finding myself being beaten up quite often by stuff, and I have seven sided strike, breath of heaven, serenity sweeping winds in 1-2-3-4. 100 fists with increased attack speed as spirit generator.


I am using Cyclone Strike - Implosion and Exploding Palm - Essence Burn. These 2 in a combo are great for quickly taking out mobs. Cylcone strike I use as a numbered skill to put guys in, then with Exploding Palm as my right-click, I tag a couple of guys, and then, hold down shift to stay in place and attack with my spirit generator. As monsters start to explode, they will pass the Exploding Palm effect to other monsters and as more approach, I continue to pull them in with Cyclone Strike. Also, I recommend crafting some items, like shoulders, gloves, and/or bracers. A lot of them will roll with massive amounts of vitality which will help you A LOT with surviving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> *Some tidbits for folks.*
> 4) Another bug but you can sell some 2.0 items on the AH. I was able to sell a puzzle ring for $80 last night.


I actually sold a ****ty legendary plan today. It was for some crappy daibo. The AH price was like 148m, but I set mine to 70m and it sold really quickly. Now, I'll have plenty of gold for when the AH is taken away. Yes, yes. 70m probably isn't that much, but my current life does not allow me to spend 8+ hours in a day farming for gold, items, etc. So, I take what I can get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> *Upgrade?*
> Those that had top tier weapon pre-patch will most likely not find an upgrade. At least not a sheet DPS upgrade. Things like CD are built into your paragon points now and except for a legendary item which only had 35% CD on a 2H, I havent seen CD on a yellow weapon yet.
> 
> This issue will change once ROS releases and you have access to the mystic.
> 
> That being said there are a lot of weapons out there that probably are upgrades. Now that every skill has an elemental base, they scale with items that now roll %elemental attack damage. Weapons and armor also roll some cool affixs such as increased area damage.
> 
> I would say, play around with items before you just disregard based on sheet dps. There is some amazing utility with these new affixes.
> 
> The release isn't perfect but it is enjoyable if you haven't given up on the game. I agree that ROS is over-priced for what it is, but I bought it and millions of others will too.


It is definitely quite tough moving away from CD or CC in favor of other methods to keep DPS up. But I do find that the +% to elemental skills damage is very handy and easy to find.


----------



## cravinmild

Nuts

Anyone else getting errors while attempting to play. Cant connect to battlenet, confilcting actions, some other stuff


----------



## SeD669

Mine is running fine. I just applied to join the OCN clan


----------



## fragamemnon

I played a bit yesterday. Got 5 legendaries from SKing - one per char.








Although I already made a clan with a couple of RL friends, do we have a Community? I'd like to join it!!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I am using Cyclone Strike - Implosion and Exploding Palm - Essence Burn. These 2 in a combo are great for quickly taking out mobs. Cylcone strike I use as a numbered skill to put guys in, then with Exploding Palm as my right-click, I tag a couple of guys, and then, hold down shift to stay in place and attack with my spirit generator. As monsters start to explode, they will pass the Exploding Palm effect to other monsters and as more approach, I continue to pull them in with Cyclone Strike. Also, I recommend crafting some items, like shoulders, gloves, and/or bracers. A lot of them will roll with massive amounts of vitality which will help you A LOT with surviving.
> I actually sold a ****ty legendary plan today. It was for some crappy daibo. The AH price was like 148m, but I set mine to 70m and it sold really quickly. Now, I'll have plenty of gold for when the AH is taken away. Yes, yes. 70m probably isn't that much, but my current life does not allow me to spend 8+ hours in a day farming for gold, items, etc. So, I take what I can get.
> It is definitely quite tough moving away from CD or CC in favor of other methods to keep DPS up. But I do find that the +% to elemental skills damage is very handy and easy to find.


I'd spent something like 15$ some time ago and got a bunch of legendaries and set armor, but the stat rolls are pre 2.01... Even some rares have better stat rolls (especially vitality) than these. Kinda don't want to give them up though!


----------



## Tchernobyl

I'm definitely liking this patch! I'm barely to captain Daltyn, and this is what I've gotten:


----------



## navynuke499

So all the legs that have dropped for me are bound to account. How is everyone else selling them on the ah? are items found in public games able to be sold?


----------



## Shrak

Some of my lengendaries ( post-patch ) have been bound to account and some haven't, not sure about everyone else though.


----------



## Al plants Corn

First time playing post patch(well, in 8 months as well) and got a legendary quiver drop from skeleton king. on torment with no multiplier.

Its ever so slightly worse but has a socket, pretty stoked about that.

liking this new system


----------



## Cryosis00

*For those looking to paragon farm.*

Act 1 - Halls of Agony level 3 - There is a cursed chest that has 100% spawn rate. The event is to kill 100 mobs. On torment 1 you get 2.4million xp for completing the event plus the xp earned from killing the mobs. On torment 6 you received almost 12 million xp for completing the event. Event takes about a minute or less to do depending on your gear.

Each time you reset the game you are placed just out side Halls level 3 so it takes just seconds to get back to the event to farm.

It is roughly a 1 billion xp per hour on T6, including mob kills during the event.

Some legendary items did drop, but I wouldn't do this event unless you are strictly paragon farming.

*Having trouble finding white items to salvage for common debris?*

Weapon racks. They drop the most white items by far. Best place I found was running all 3 levels of Halls of Agony.

If you have a loot 2.0 puzzle ring, this is also where you want to farm to make use of the rings bonus. ** Don't use the ring if you want white items







**

*What should I craft?*
Shoulders and bracers.

Doesn't matter how good your bracers were in vanilla. The fact you can roll 300+ main stat with 200+ vit, all res and crit chance will surpass anything you currently are wearing. In 10 tries I rolled a bracer for my Monk with 300+ dex, 200+ vit, 65+ all res, 6%crit chance, 2 secondary affixes.

Seven Sins shoulders ( if you have the plan) can roll some nice stats but its cheaper to roll yellow shoulders and you can get just as good of an item. Again, loot 2.0 crafted shoulders will blow anybody's old vile wards out of the water.

The new Inna's 4 piece set bonus is just crazy good. Only have the helm (with crap stats), but that set bonus makes me want all 4 pieces no matter how bad the gear rolls.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Is there a difference between the bonuses with that orange dot vs those without?


The orange dot represents the affix that is standard on the item. Legendary items that also have orange text means that the affix is unique to that item only.


----------



## yahu

I'm guessing the newer legendary items introduced with this patch aren't able to be sold in AH. E.g. - I just beat a trash mob in one of the cellars right outside of new tristram and got some legendary 1-hander that does good dmg and has decent stats that I've never seen before. No socket, or I'd use it, though it is great for my follower. I can't sell this in the AH but if I got something that basically existed prior to Loot 2.0 (though with higher stats?) I'm guessing I could put that in the AH. This is an assumption as I only got the one drop in my ~2 hours of playing last night.

So far the combination of nerfing skills plus torment difficulty slider is a punch to the nuts. I can play T6 but I slid down to T3 and had a much better time. I do need to figger out what to do with this 0dog build as I haven't done any research on how bad I'm nerf'd (just jumped right in). I think I'm down a solid 50k or more DPS at full buff tho. :|

I haven't played with my paragon points. I need to research where to put my points to make the most bang. XP is definitely flowing, which is nice. Without trying I dinged a few paragon levels just farting around.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> *For those looking to paragon farm.*
> 
> Act 1 - Halls of Agony level 3 - There is a cursed chest that has 100% spawn rate. The event is to kill 100 mobs. On torment 1 you get 2.4million xp for completing the event plus the xp earned from killing the mobs. On torment 6 you received almost 12 million xp for completing the event. Event takes about a minute or less to do depending on your gear.
> 
> Each time you reset the game you are placed just out side Halls level 3 so it takes just seconds to get back to the event to farm.
> 
> It is roughly a 1 billion xp per hour on T6, including mob kills during the event.
> 
> Some legendary items did drop, but I wouldn't do this event unless you are strictly paragon farming.
> 
> *Having trouble finding white items to salvage for common debris?*
> 
> Weapon racks. They drop the most white items by far. Best place I found was running all 3 levels of Halls of Agony.
> 
> If you have a loot 2.0 puzzle ring, this is also where you want to farm to make use of the rings bonus. ** Don't use the ring if you want white items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *What should I craft?*
> Shoulders and bracers.
> 
> Doesn't matter how good your bracers were in vanilla. The fact you can roll 300+ main stat with 200+ vit, all res and crit chance will surpass anything you currently are wearing. In 10 tries I rolled a bracer for my Monk with 300+ dex, 200+ vit, 65+ all res, 6%crit chance, 2 secondary affixes.
> 
> Seven Sins shoulders ( if you have the plan) can roll some nice stats but its cheaper to roll yellow shoulders and you can get just as good of an item. Again, loot 2.0 crafted shoulders will blow anybody's old vile wards out of the water.
> 
> The new Inna's 4 piece set bonus is just crazy good. Only have the helm (with crap stats), but that set bonus makes me want all 4 pieces no matter how bad the gear rolls.


Can anyone confirm that the puzzle ring is working? In the PTR, I had one and could not get it to work. Even after they lowered the number of white items needed, I never saw the little bastard drop anything. I even counted every white item I saw before he picked it up and never got a rare or better back from him.

Also, Inna's new set bonuses look amazing! I want most of the set so bad... Too bad though, it looks like the IAS on the pants and CC on the belt were removed. But, the belt does have some nice resistances now, as do the pants.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the puzzle ring is working? In the PTR, I had one and could not get it to work. Even after they lowered the number of white items needed, I never saw the little bastard drop anything. I even counted every white item I saw before he picked it up and never got a rare or better back from him.
> 
> Also, Inna's new set bonuses look amazing! I want most of the set so bad... Too bad though, it looks like the IAS on the pants and CC on the belt were removed. But, the belt does have some nice resistances now, as do the pants.


I will test it tonight. Got one to drop off SK for my wizard, just don't play the class much.


----------



## waylo88

My friend got a Puzzle Ring last night and the goblin never dropped anything for him. He did die roughly an hour or two after finding it though (we're in HC) so we didn't get a good chance to test it for a long period of time.


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> My friend got a Puzzle Ring last night and the goblin never dropped anything for him. He did die roughly an hour or two after finding it though (we're in HC) so we didn't get a good chance to test it for a long period of time.


I saw one drop last night as well, for another player in a my group though. Really nice barbarian ring. Normal torment on softcore, no slider options.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Now this is getting silly.


















Procs like crazy too!


----------



## cravinmild

Two hours play time, three ledgys and one key. All legendarys were crap. Also, i lost close to 70 ledgys to the AH closure (storage) .... i thought it was march they closed the AH ..... grumble


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Two hours play time, three ledgys and one key. All legendarys were crap. Also, i lost close to 70 ledgys to the AH closure (storage) .... i thought it was march they closed the AH ..... grumble


The auction house isn't gone yet, used it this morning and the storage area says you'll be able to get your stuff out until June.


----------



## Tchernobyl

And then Leoric was kind enough to drop this.

Awww yeah. Monk's turning into a beast now.


----------



## cravinmild

I hope OCN gets some TS 4 person rooms going for member sessions.


----------



## staccker

Is it only worth it to farm Skeleton king on torment?

Also I have been reading about an OCN clan but couldnt find a thread for it - has it been created?


----------



## Rickles

got my wiz to 60.. now my only problem is picking a main..

my monk does like 100k damage and has like 1.6mil toughness fully self buffed
barb 140k damage 400k toughness
wiz 100k damage 750k toughness
DH 320k (with that goofy passive) and 200k toughness

The problem is I don't have one class I enjoy the most, although wizard is surprisingly fun and seems to have so really cool toolsets. His toughness is way too high, but I have been doing self found on him.


----------



## Al plants Corn

I'm getting wrecked by elites. Highest I can play without getting repeatedly destroyed is torment 2-3.

I know a DH is built to range but I find myself inevitably tanking every mob.

Any tips?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


----------



## cravinmild

Big difference on my barb from PTR. My damage went from 180k to 110k and dont even talk about keeping fury up







Tonight i will drop down a difficulty lvl and see if increasing kill rates will equal more ledgys. My buds i play with which were a fair bit less powerful than I are now twice as powerful having changed nothing in their builds. Seems Blizz wants to punish barbs for being so powerful this last year. WW with pull .... from 35 yards ?????? WHY EVEN BOTHER. At 35 yards they are all ready on you, you dont need to pull them when they are that close already, stupid stupid stupid







I agree full screen pulls were OP but they did a complete 180 and turned the skill into a useless ******ed waste.

I will need to look up a new WW build


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> I'm getting wrecked by elites. Highest I can play without getting repeatedly destroyed is torment 2-3.
> 
> I know a DH is built to range but I find myself inevitably tanking every mob.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


I use my templar to stop a few mobs from coming to me, you can do that by equiping the templar with a good Azurewatch sword and some other pieces with % Blind chance.

Next to that use your Calltrops defensively with jagged spikes, instead of standing in it for a buff.

I can play MP 5-6 with my DH solo but i havent played for a long time so not 100% sure this still counts.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> I'm getting wrecked by elites. Highest I can play without getting repeatedly destroyed is torment 2-3.
> 
> I know a DH is built to range but I find myself inevitably tanking every mob.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


I am with ya there, my DH is more like a death hunter...

unless I have my buddy on his barb, he pulls them all in and I just elemental arrow them all down. I sometimes use impale when I am playing with him because crits for over 2 mil are nice.


----------



## iTurn

man I hate you guys...









gonna play some tonight


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Is it only worth it to farm Skeleton king on torment?
> 
> Also I have been reading about an OCN clan but couldnt find a thread for it - has it been created?


If you want legs, yea. If you want xp, act 1 halls of agony 3 cursed chest runs. I'm doing around T4 on my Barb with a cursed chest build, get over 50m xp every like 5-10 mins. Dedicated exploiters could prob do 100 paragon levels a day or more. On t6 heard it's over 200m xp a run (maybe in a group?). I created the OCN clan (OCN - OverClockNet, under clans), you can search for it in game.

Edit: they might have hotfixed cursed chests, but from how long it was up some people could have gotten 800+ paragon levels out of it...


----------



## cravinmild

link please









is that cursed chest fixed, youtube link?


----------



## discoprince

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that cursed chest fixed, youtube link?


they hot fixed it last night
there is another "exploit" going on now though

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1z6fda/latest_power_leveling_wretched_mother_quest_lvl/


----------



## likethegun

So is the auction house down now? No more selling things?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> link please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that cursed chest fixed, youtube link?







I got bored after a paragon level or two, should have taken more advantage and figured Blizz would nerf it. That was an extremely fast hotfix...


----------



## Akadaka

I never thought id be excited about playing this game again, but after playing it has brought a real new feel to the game..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So is the auction house down now? No more selling things?


Still up. Closes sometime at the end of next month for RoS release I believe.


----------



## Shrak

First green drop since the patch... and having fun with the new wizard... more than my barb



Also, bunch of lvl 59/60 wizard stuff that it says I don't meet the level requirements for... :|


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Still up. Closes sometime at the end of next month for RoS release I believe.


Thank you! I'll have to log in and play the new stuff. I was thinking the patch wasn't coming until RoS release, so I stopped playing. Apparently I fell off the face of the Blizzard earth for awhile too lol. I just noticed while in my b.net profile that they are releasing their new f2p MOBA soon. It all makes sense to me now. No wonder we didn't get real pvp in D3 and never will... It will deter players from their MOBA Heroes of the Storm. Any case, Heroes of the Storm looks like it's going to be great and I will definitely be trying it out! Been playing League of Legends for the past 3 months haha.

Hopefully I can sell some last minute AH items. I have so much gear that at one point was worth 500-2 bil gold that is going to be worthless now







at least it will give me a jump on getting to 70 though haha.


----------



## xserpint

Just started playing again today, its actually fun again. I'm rather impressed.

So far, my two favorite drops:




Had more legendaries drop today than I had in a year previously.


----------



## cravinmild

I got in to grab my stuff but i never bought or sold. March xx 2014 is its last day









I went on a hunt for a new build. The WW barb is D.E.A.D for me, not even fun. I heard of this bolder build and tried it out with great success. I was seeing 8.7mill crits







with much better fury gain. I had a 25 killed with a single blow







Adding up just crits hits I can see over 20m worth of damage dished out in the spash zone.

I like my barb again


----------



## Rickles

For me I thought WW barb was horribly boring, I was capable of farming mp8 but it was just so incredibly dull. I haven't been playing my barb much, due to my wizard being fun, but I think it is much better off then the cookie cutter right click and spin.


----------



## tiger187126

i kind of tapered off a while ago and saw the new patch so decided to come back.

those guys at blizzard aren't dumb. i was woefully under-geared even for normal at level 50ish, but after playing for half an hour i already had all new gear and was back to being dominant on normal and i'm flying through levels with the pools of reflection.

one of the first comments on blizzards article about loot 2.0 was how no one should buy RoS because they released this free patch. i think it's the opposite, i didn't care about DIII after only playing it for a few months and this new system has gotten back into it so i'll buy RoS.

my only problem is, why not make it no internet connection needed to play now that most good loot is locked to your account? i've been traveling a lot with dodgy or no internet connection and the fact that i can bot match or story mode SC2 means it's the game i'm playing most.

i do also have the same minor quibble as skyrim, if i am the ultimate wizard nephelem bad-ash then let me feel it a little more. it's a weird position though because i'm going go from 50 to 60 in an act and a half so i'm happy with that.


----------



## navynuke499

So what's the best method for leveling at the moment. looks like they fixed the known exploits really fast.


----------



## Sainesk

I think i'm going to main Wiz now, this T6 build is insanely fun:



Spoiler: Cold/Frozen Orb wiz







Basically keeps all monsters under special effect almost constantly if you have decent attack speed (stunned, frozen, knocked back). Way funner than the old crit mass builds imo...


----------



## Demented

I had created a new DH, but then started playing a level 22 Monk I had. Got him to 30 in no time, and having a blast.


----------



## cravinmild

I cant find where the "clan" threads are .... anyone know where i can find the D3 clan please


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I cant find where the "clan" threads are .... anyone know where i can find the D3 clan please


I don't think we have a thread for it here, just in the game


----------



## vitality

just made this wizard yesterday, what do yall think?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/xVitality-1905/hero/40795837

not sure what to upgrade, but i definately need some more damage.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> I'm getting wrecked by elites. Highest I can play without getting repeatedly destroyed is torment 2-3.
> 
> I know a DH is built to range but I find myself inevitably tanking every mob.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/14566931


stack all resists and regen life, my dh can tank better than all my other classes


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> stack all resists and regen life, my dh can tank better than all my other classes


Finally said screw it and created a barb. My friend also made a wizard and we power leveled to 60 killing the blacksmiths wife.

Created a ww barb and its so much fun. He ranges and I tank. Sooooo freaking awesome. I love it.

I couldn't even dream of fighting a 1/10th of the mobs with my DH.

Do wish I had a higher dps tho. Only hitting 85k

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/13533022


----------



## CRosko42

Time to re install this it looks like.

Going to start fresh as something other than Wiz or WD.

Self found playthroughs should be much more fun now.


----------



## Sainesk

My best find so far I think:



besides 2 mempos and a few other legs, this should help with Paragon levels. Yea self found is a lot more fun now. Shame I didn't find this earlier, it still appears like it can be listed in the AH but Blizz hotfixed it and now I just get an error when I attempt to list it.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I got in to grab my stuff but i never bought or sold. March xx 2014 is its last day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went on a hunt for a new build. The WW barb is D.E.A.D for me, not even fun. I heard of this bolder build and tried it out with great success. I was seeing 8.7mill crits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with much better fury gain. I had a 25 killed with a single blow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding up just crits hits I can see over 20m worth of damage dished out in the spash zone.
> 
> I like my barb again


Can you link me to that build?


----------



## Loyrl

So far found a few decent things.

Normal Wizard


HC Demon Hunter, I also found the set plans for a resist set, I can't think of the name of it though. I looked it up on the HC AH after I used it and it said it sold for 23m =| I wish I would have sold it because I have less than 1m gold lol.


----------



## cravinmild

I like the area damage items. WIth bolder build needs as much area as you can give it. The 35yards offered is too small, if I could get 70 yards it would be amazing. I was a crit for over 12mil last night


----------



## Cryosis00

Umm.. not sure how you have lvl 60 stats on such low item level legendaries.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Umm.. not sure how you have lvl 60 stats on such low item level legendaries.


I think they scale now?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Umm.. not sure how you have lvl 60 stats on such low item level legendaries.


Probably pics from his community page - there they show the lowest possible item level, whereas in game they could be above that since items scale. Example here's some of my Wiz legs which all require 60 in game:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rickles

Well, I've made like 100m in the last 3 days, mostly selling recipe books. Still not sure if I will actually buy RoS yet.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> My best find so far I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides 2 mempos and a few other legs, this should help with Paragon levels. Yea self found is a lot more fun now. Shame I didn't find this earlier, it still appears like it can be listed in the AH but Blizz hotfixed it and now I just get an error when I attempt to list it.


The Leo's, did you find that in act 2 (as in is it still best place to farm for it?)


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> The Leo's, did you find that in act 2 (as in is it still best place to farm for it?)


iirc it was an act 1 drop...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Maybe Monk will be my main class in ROS, no more squishy DH







been playing around with my monk for a day and I'm kind of pleased. My Monk are somewhat weaker in term of paper stats (~333k dps, 900k toughness vs 510k dps, 700k toughness), but when it comes to LOH, it's a no go for DH (and for me). Too much attack speed to make the LOH proc properly (As there's no weapon with LOH that matches the damage output of the manticore yet, so the only source of LOH are from crafted gears and Pl2.0 bonus), resources run out faster, farming is not efficient enough even with Legacy Nat.


----------



## cravinmild

how do you guys get so much hp. I have like 114k now, AH would cost me BILLIONS to replace my gear .... how the heck ..... your damage output must be AMAZING







Whats your heath pools like, I have 32k and only that much because i just found new bracers/ammy with a ton of vit. I was working with 18k-24k depending on gear i had on.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> how do you guys get so much hp. I have like 114k now, AH would cost me BILLIONS to replace my gear .... how the heck ..... your damage output must be AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your heath pools like, I have 32k and only that much because i just found new bracers/ammy with a ton of vit. I was working with 18k-24k depending on gear i had on.


new gear has 300+ vit on every single piece you'd actually keep with loot 2.0. it's not hard to get your primary + vit up with the new drops


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Maybe Monk will be my main class in ROS, no more squishy DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playing around with my monk for a day and I'm kind of pleased. My Monk are somewhat weaker in term of paper stats (~333k dps, 900k toughness vs 510k dps, 700k toughness), but when it comes to LOH, it's a no go for DH (and for me). Too much attack speed to make the LOH proc properly (As there's no weapon with LOH that matches the damage output of the manticore yet, so the only source of LOH are from crafted gears and Pl2.0 bonus), resources run out faster, farming is not efficient enough even with Legacy Nat.


ROS is all about FINDING that elusive spawn called a 0dog WD







when you have a 0dog pumping out health globes that also regen your hatred... you can SPAM cluster bombs ALL DAY LONG







same thing goes with boulder barbs.


----------



## yunshin

Does anyone else get slowdowns during random times even with the fps staying at a constant 60?


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Does anyone else get slowdowns during random times even with the fps staying at a constant 60?


Yes everyone does Diablo 3 engine can't handle having so much on the screen and everyone casting spells all at once on the screen.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Maybe Monk will be my main class in ROS, no more squishy DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playing around with my monk for a day and I'm kind of pleased. My Monk are somewhat weaker in term of paper stats (~333k dps, 900k toughness vs 510k dps, 700k toughness), but when it comes to LOH, it's a no go for DH (and for me). Too much attack speed to make the LOH proc properly (As there's no weapon with LOH that matches the damage output of the manticore yet, so the only source of LOH are from crafted gears and Pl2.0 bonus), resources run out faster, farming is not efficient enough even with Legacy Nat.
> 
> 
> 
> ROS is all about FINDING that elusive spawn called a 0dog WD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you have a 0dog pumping out health globes that also regen your hatred... you can SPAM cluster bombs ALL DAY LONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing goes with boulder barbs.
Click to expand...

Im not at spaming bolder yet, i wish. Unless im standing in a pool of some deadly, on a few lazerbeams I cant insta replenish fury. I have a 5-6sec delay under perfect conditions for full fury. Not bad if its just white trash. Almost empty fury bowl can still drop a mill or so damage to most everything in my splash zone.

Interesting thing ive been noticing with bolder barb, for groups and average baddies I can drop millionsof damage in crits but on single high lvl monsters I crit far less than my average CC. Weird, on single monsters I get yellow crits of just 18k when just hitting with my weapon will never show less then 50-100k damage. How can i drop a bolder for 18k with full fury, min damage wont allow for that to happen .....


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Where can I find document about ROS itemization? e.g Min-max stats on gears, modifer, etc.
Btw if anyone knows the answer to this question, I'd be very grateful: What's the maximum resource cost reduction one can achieve from shoulder, bracer, gloves, belt, pants, both rings, amulet, off-hand and weapon (If it's possible to roll cost reduction Idk)?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im not at spaming bolder yet, i wish. Unless im standing in a pool of some deadly, on a few lazerbeams I cant insta replenish fury. I have a 5-6sec delay under perfect conditions for full fury. Not bad if its just white trash. Almost empty fury bowl can still drop a mill or so damage to most everything in my splash zone.
> 
> Interesting thing ive been noticing with bolder barb, for groups and average baddies I can drop millionsof damage in crits but on single high lvl monsters I crit far less than my average CC. Weird, on single monsters I get yellow crits of just 18k when just hitting with my weapon will never show less then 50-100k damage. How can i drop a bolder for 18k with full fury, min damage wont allow for that to happen .....


you can't go in naked







this is assuming you have ROS legendary passive roll "Health globes restore 20% of your primary resource". a 0dog can poop out TONS of health globes w/o even trying







besides since they nerfed life leech, you will need those health globes to fuel your superstition+animosity anyway. at least until you get sword and board at level 66...


----------



## littledonny

Does anyone know why 3D Vision no longer works?


----------



## DoomDash

What's hot with barbs right now? Trying on my own ( see link in profile ) but its only good vs mobs on Torment II. 205 paragon levels too :/.

My wifes DH is better lol.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im not at spaming bolder yet, i wish. Unless im standing in a pool of some deadly, on a few lazerbeams I cant insta replenish fury. I have a 5-6sec delay under perfect conditions for full fury. Not bad if its just white trash. Almost empty fury bowl can still drop a mill or so damage to most everything in my splash zone.
> 
> Interesting thing ive been noticing with bolder barb, for groups and average baddies I can drop millionsof damage in crits but on single high lvl monsters I crit far less than my average CC. Weird, on single monsters I get yellow crits of just 18k when just hitting with my weapon will never show less then 50-100k damage. How can i drop a bolder for 18k with full fury, min damage wont allow for that to happen .....
> 
> 
> 
> you can't go in naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is assuming you have ROS legendary passive roll "Health globes restore 20% of your primary resource". a 0dog can poop out TONS of health globes w/o even trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides since they nerfed life leech, you will need those health globes to fuel your superstition+animosity anyway. at least until you get sword and board at level 66...
Click to expand...

I dont really understand most of that







... some of it perhaps a little bit. Im more a numbers guy in that if it has more green numbers then red numbers I call it an upgrade. I do know that some gear properties can have a bigger positive impact in killing than simply higher dps- I also have made my share of mistakes chasing paper dps, I have spent far far far more gold on making mistakes then upgrades









I have a lvl 60 wiz which has not bad gear (maybe T1) I put back into service. I didnt like my wiz all that much back then, too slow at killing compared to a WW barb. Now with my WW barb having his privates removed by blizz Im just not getting the same thrills from that class ..... time for a change


----------



## szeged

day 1 barbarian here, loving the new changes. I was soooo tired of whirlwind spec, was at 370k unbuffed paper dps, 3m something actual dps before i quit, sold everything on the RMAH, starting out new now with some gear i had in my bags, up to 200k unbuffed dps again, just got two amazing drops that i absolutely love combined.



its pretty fun shooting lazer beams of death out of your char 24/7

heres to hoping for more lightning boosting gear lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I dont really understand most of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... some of it perhaps a little bit. Im more a numbers guy in that if it has more green numbers then red numbers I call it an upgrade. I do know that some gear properties can have a bigger positive impact in killing than simply higher dps- I also have made my share of mistakes chasing paper dps, I have spent far far far more gold on making mistakes then upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lvl 60 wiz which has not bad gear (maybe T1) I put back into service. I didnt like my wiz all that much back then, too slow at killing compared to a WW barb. Now with my WW barb having his privates removed by blizz Im just not getting the same thrills from that class ..... time for a change


that is a passive ability that can only roll on a legendary equipment. notice the item on the left



so it's something you need to keep an eye out for. that ability gives you 20% fury back every time you are healed by a health globe. and since 0dog poop out about 2 health globes per second... you can do the math from there







the trick is to stay close enough to the WD to get healed by the globe.

i didn't even mention wiz because i have a feeling the nerf bat is about to hit them hard







if you take a look at their "power hungry" passive and considering what i said about the number of health globes 0dog can poop out, you'll see what i mean







they can literally spam meteor (or any other AP spenders) as fast as they can click their mouse button and NEVER use their arcane power... JUST from that single passive ability they have unlimited meteor at an *arcane power cost of ZERO* as long as they are grouped with a 0dog i'm sure you played your wiz enough to know the implications behind that









i haven't really played around with wiz build for a LONG time, but i did get a chance to test out the change with my friend playing his 0dog and all i can say is I fully expect a dev wielding the nerf bat pounding them HotA style soon







it was LOLstupidOP since i can just stand there and spam on meteor and my AP never dropped below full







again, the caveat is you have to stay close enough to the 0dog to be healed by the health globe. but since most wiz stay near 0dog for big bad voodoo anyway it's not something they aren't used to. it's the barbs that keeps running away from the group


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> What's hot with barbs right now? Trying on my own ( see link in profile ) but its only good vs mobs on Torment II. 205 paragon levels too :/.
> 
> My wifes DH is better lol.


people need to realize barb is gear dependent class. until you get the gear to go with your build. you aren't going to be as powerful as some other classes. but once they get the gear, they are OP as you can possibly be. in the mean time... if you EVER see a 0dog WD, ask if it's ok to friend them








there are very few 0dogs still left playing the game because most of the 0dog were built wrong and they simply don't understand the power of the build nor have enough gear to optimize the build. with ROS, 0dog took a HUGE hit in DPS as well so there will be even less 0dogs playing because they are entirely a support role build now. however with their support, the rest of the party becomes DPS gods







unlimited cluster bombs, unlimited boulders, unlimited meteor, all wrapped in a tiny little package thanx to implosion monks


----------



## b.walker36

Anyone have a good resource on Wiz builds for 2.0. I will hit 60 on it tonight and have no clue what i'm doing, official forums seem like a bit of a cluster right now.

I was a MP8 barb and I can do T3 with not real issues just slow but I wanted to start fresh so leveled the wizard.


----------



## Rickles

My wiz can facetank t6 ghom now









My dps is still kinda low, but I can face tank just about any T3 elite pack as well. I'll post my build tonight, don't think I can from work.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My wiz can facetank t6 ghom now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dps is still kinda low, but I can face tank just about any T3 elite pack as well. I'll post my build tonight, don't think I can from work.


must me a hell of a build. I'm working on t2 for my wiz. only working with 150k damage so it takes to long any higher.


----------



## Loyrl

My wiz can do T1 pretty well now I might try t2! lol. I found this in a chest last night!


----------



## Al plants Corn

Can anyone tell me why my ww bard is hitting so low?

I can tank elites with relative ease(as long as I'm not frozen) but for a random mob it takes me forever to get kills.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ALpha-1832/hero/13533022


----------



## navynuke499

what difficulty are you running? i couldnt do much above master in any reasonable time with damage that low. moved over to my wizard with 170k and have no issues.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> must me a hell of a build. I'm working on t2 for my wiz. only working with 150k damage so it takes to long any higher.


My build is only able to do Ghom because of my amulet, turns all poison damage taken into healing, and his melee attacks are pretty lackluster. My paper dps is <150k but I have 2 items that boost it pretty substantially with procs.

This is my profile, and the build it is showing isn't my typical, this was just for doing Ghom power leveling a friend.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/3147467

My normal build was good enough for T3 though with roughly those same items.


----------



## iTurn

any one having issues with rubberbanding? only having the issue since 2.0.

Really annoying being unable to move... so far im in love with the game again.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> what difficulty are you running? i couldnt do much above master in any reasonable time with damage that low. moved over to my wizard with 170k and have no issues.


Don't have any problems with T1. T2-3 are a little more difficult. T4-6 are a no-go.

Haven't played solo yet, just tanking for my friends wizard.

I followed this guide on what to look for in items since I've never played as a barb before. Only spent ~100m on items.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/6635994323


----------



## Hatchet

Thoughts on my wizard?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/reaper87-1601/hero/20081932

Trying to trade off Toughness for Damage at this point.

Also, just found the equipped Legendary staff. Is it any good? (sorry, i dont know how to post the actual item)


----------



## vitality

I would trade some of the vit stuff for more int. I just started this wizard so far but here's mine if you want to compare.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/xVitality-1905/hero/40795837

edit: looks like the staff is one handed.. definately get a wizard source.


----------



## Hatchet

Derp :/ I didnt even realize it was 1 handed.
I was just blown over by the 700/700 int/vit & the 4444 life after kill. Its by far the best weapon ive ever had.

Thanks for the suggestions, and the catch on lack of source. rep'd


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hatchet*
> 
> Thoughts on my wizard?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/reaper87-1601/hero/20081932
> 
> Trying to trade off Toughness for Damage at this point.
> 
> Also, just found the equipped Legendary staff. Is it any good? (sorry, i dont know how to post the actual item)


Personally I really like that staff meteor effect and the staff itself isn't bad, you should try to get a better gem in there (higher crit damage 100%+ IMO) and if indeed that is a 1h staff then for sure get a source for your offhand. I had that meteor taunt on a 2h staff that I found at like 58 so the damage was much less then yours.

As far as your build I think it is decent if you are just trying to melt through easier stuff. When I am doing hard things I like a frost build.

Here is the link to the build I use when doing harder content. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#alQgjf!ZWf!ZZaYZZ

I would switch out ice armor for the frost version of meteor (due to your staff), but this build makes you very hard to kill and I haven't hit enrage timers with it.


----------



## Hatchet

Thanks for the suggestions. Specifically, using frost meteor. Im going to try T2 tonight, and see how things go.

Im also hoping to farm some items to trade some vit for int.


----------



## cravinmild

Any of you guys play with the clan. Waiting for a conformation on my invite request


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Any of you guys play with the clan. Waiting for a conformation on my invite request


there are a few of us who do


----------



## Shrak

I have since the patch


----------



## cravinmild

Cool. Hope to see ya soon so if you see cravinmild pop in dont kick me lol. I play with family currently but they move slowly but have decent skill and toons


----------



## venom7

I have a couple of questions guys and need your help please.
First of all i own a barb...
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/VENOM7-2430/hero/38569403
So...
1)Is it still the best thing for items to have chc and chd or now there is no need of those two and is better for just for example strength and vitality?
2)Is it now with the new patch to be one handed with a skorn or two handed?
3)Is there a way to reduce the cooldown time of the skills?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaxFTW

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Macs-2590/hero/17661476

This is mostly my build from September got a few new pieces

Did have innas pants and belt set, tbh with the new lootz though it should be easy to remedy that, my belt is pretty weak.

I can get through T2 fine, T3 is a bit harder and T4 is just really slow

Plenty of areas to fix, just need to get the right loot, oh and i REALLY want the new natalya's set, have a ok set of new boots, really want the cloak D:


----------



## cravinmild

yeah, im part of the inner circle







Hope to see some of you guys online for monster bashing fun


----------



## Rickles

Made a RMAH sale, got like $2$1. I think if I get a big enough chunk out of the RoS price I might consider it.


----------



## Sainesk

I think from the current items, this is the one I will miss the most if another one like it doesn't come along (this is what happens when you're too lazy to move items between characters/followers, only my HC char and follower ones aren't here, so 2 rings per character):



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've gotten Legendaries from the spawned goblin since 2.0 not to mention the amount of rares and items he drops seem much higher now (maybe it's just because everything else drops so little). The new puzzle ring just isn't the same fun (no goblin spawn in the middle of elites/boss fights) and isn't credit to the whole team (only you get a reward and after losing all your crafting materials







).


----------



## yunshin

Sold all of my gear before 2.0 hit and already back up to 251k Damage and 985k Toughness buffed on my wizard. These drops are pretty nice.


----------



## Crazy9000

BTW, there is a 50% XP bonus from now until RoS launch-

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/12891934/50-bonus-xp-in-diablo-iii-limited-time-only-3-3-2014


----------



## Demented




----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> Sold all of my gear before 2.0 hit and already back up to 251k Damage and 985k Toughness buffed on my wizard. These drops are pretty nice.


I cannot get a weapon for the life of me. I get amulet upon amulet lol. My yellow weapon is really holding my back.


----------



## szeged

if anyone wants to play when servers are back my btag is gorehowl#1170 heres my barb atm http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/gorehowl-1170/hero/856172


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I cannot get a weapon for the life of me. I get amulet upon amulet lol. My yellow weapon is really holding my back.


I am in the same boat. People are posting these big legendary weps and I'm just sitting here looking at my 10 rings/ammys


----------



## Sainesk

I'm still using a pre-2.0 OS Chantodo's. My wiz is still pretty OP but i'm jelly of some stuff my fellow Wizards have found - like a Wand of Woh that not only had more damage (even without a socket roll) but with the "3 additional Explosive Blasts are triggered after casting Explosive Blast." ability everything on the screen is dead before your party does a second weapon swing (almost







).


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I am in the same boat. People are posting these big legendary weps and I'm just sitting here looking at my 10 rings/ammys


even a 1kdps leg with a socket would push me into the 100k paper dps which would have me steam roll T1.


----------



## Masked

So, pretty much came back yesterday.

I'm a little disappointed they're doing away with BOTH auction houses -- I think a gold only AH would've been the way to go but, I get it.

So, now we'll all just do what we did before and buy from Chinese farmers...Yay!

That being said -- Game is fun again.

Taking my wizard to 60 and more than likely going to just farm the living crap out of the new modes with him.

I miss the old difficulties as well...But, it is what it is.


----------



## splinterize

The latest patch just blew my mind. I love this game.


----------



## MaxFTW

Well when the patch was released i got cains fate blacksmith plan and a ok pair of the new natalya's boots.... Really want another natalya drop D:

On a side note im wondering when we all get to lvl 70 will there be lvl 70 set items like a lvl 70 natalya set? coz i doubt any new set items will make the build i want to have....


----------



## mav2000

I want to join the clan as well...whats the name of the clan?


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I want to join the clan as well...whats the name of the clan?


You can search "OCN" in the clan tab and it will show up. The clan name is


----------



## Loyrl

Been playing a lot lately, my tag is Loyrl#1904 been doing T2 no problems on my Normal Wizard, also been doing some HC on my DH which plays in a group on master.


----------



## cravinmild

What class combinations would u all consiter would make the best group. Simlilater geared players and proper game difficulty based on gear. Ive done a few all barb runs but we fury starved each other lol


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> What class combinations would u all consiter would make the best group. Simlilater geared players and proper game difficulty based on gear. Ive done a few all barb runs but we fury starved each other lol


Monk - tanky and pull mobs together and also Ret Aura
Wiz - pure dps
DH - Wolf companion + more dps
WD - 0dogs health globe

DH and Wiz both can get a passive that makes moves free (or close for the DH) when they get a health globe. So essentially you are just spamming your big nukes on mobs that are all being pulled into a single spot. And if you really wanted to you could run your wizard with a bunch of freezes and then your monk doesn't have to be as tanky.


----------



## Masked

So, coming back to the game -- Anyone have suggestions for DH's? -- Used to destroy higher levels but, now I'm kind of failing...









Got my wizard to 49 though, pushing for 60 tonight...Wizard is awesome!


----------



## Rickles

I used this for a few days, then I gave my friend all my DH gear as I am liking the wizard much more.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#bRXfYS!cea!aZaYZc

Impale with ricochet is really good, multishot and the chakrams are also really strong.

Grenade builds are also stupidly strong, I just don't like using them.

Also listed my barbs Skorn on the RMAH for $60, we'll see if it buys me RoS or not...

My advice would be to just farm T1 (maybe T2) until you get almost all loot 2.0 legendary gear. Leg drops seem to be pretty regular around 90 minutes on any of the torment difficulties.

Also crafting shoulders and bracers is worth doing as well.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, coming back to the game -- Anyone have suggestions for DH's? -- Used to destroy higher levels but, now I'm kind of failing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my wizard to 49 though, pushing for 60 tonight...Wizard is awesome!


Masked if you need help with wizard when you hit 60 let me know. I just leveled mine and can destroy T1 which is enough for farming legendary. The basic spec is also really not gear dependent.


----------



## iTurn

this maintenance is killing me lol!

How do you enable the Torment difficulties? I was doing hell on M6


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> this maintenance is killing me lol!
> 
> How do you enable the Torment difficulties? I was doing hell on M6


It took me a minute to actually find it, but when you click on torment way over to the far right, you have to come all the way back to the bottom left and there's a little inconspicuous slider that doesn't say what it's for. Bad design in my opinion, it should be within the torment difficulty bar to make more sense, not like it's used for anything but torment.

And yes, maintenance sucks... :|


----------



## Shrak

Go play :O


----------



## szeged

What would inferno 10 with ease be equated to now? I've been doing torment 5 easily, I'd go harder but I've been having really bad lat.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> What would inferno 10 with ease be equated to now? I've been doing torment 5 easily, I'd go harder but I've been having really bad lat.


I would argue torment 6 will be easier than mp10 - considering how high my chars have been able to handle *before finding new gear upgrades*. Once we collect a set of gg gear I think torment 6 will be a yawnfest - my Wiz only has half his slots with new items equipped and already past 1.2K all res (with prismatic armor), just needs some more damage output (come on good weapon drop) even though I already get comments in pub games that I wipe the map annoyingly fast (on T1/T2 since it's not worth playing T6 right now). Hopefully Act 5 and lv 70 add interesting challenges, Int classes are really OP atm imo.


----------



## szeged

My toughness is stupid low atm since I was built for whirlwind + max damage to life % so it's harder to stay alive vs some hard packs, but usually the harder packs don't stay alive for more than 3 seconds vs my thundergod hammersmash barb lol.


----------



## cravinmild

I love the new patch. I actually think I may have an upgrade right around every corner







I went over 9 months without a single upgrade drop .....NINE MONTHS prior to loot 2.0. Since loot 2.0 went live I have found gloves upgrade for my wiz and bracers for my barb - thats just in ten or so hours of game play







The game is much more exciting KNOWING something good will drop.

Any of you guys get a wicked awsome drop for a toon you were NOT playing at the time. My great wiz gloves dropped while playing my barb, thought it weird to see intel stat ...... then i saw the amount ..... I didnt mind after that


----------



## Toology

This new patch is amazing. My buddy and I have been playing this non stop since it got patched and we cant stop


----------



## JTHMfreak

LOVE LOVE LOVE the new patch, it's about time we get decent drops and exp.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> You can search "OCN" in the clan tab and it will show up. The clan name is


So search for OCN, and then the clan name is ?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So search for OCN, and then the clan name is ?


OverClockNet... Searching OCN should really only bring up 1 clan last time I did it


----------



## likethegun

I'm going to be on in about 4 hours if anyone can play hit me up. NA server.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aWkRfV!gcb!YcYcZa

^^ this is the build I am going to work toward on my monk. Super squishy without the right gear... but its a full group only build. Get some crazy dps, and things will melt. Dunno if I want to change Exalted Soul for Fleet Footed yet though.

Also loving the new mantra of retribution. Makes dodge builds viable







gonna mess wit that for solo play.

Monk will be my main again... although all my classes were well geared pre patch and all lvl 60... they can all pretty much do T2-3 with relative ease.

My main problem right now is learning the new OP rare/champ mob affixes and thresholds. 40k HP just aint what it used to be lo


----------



## cravinmild

No new learning here, stand in the middle and bash them in the head till they stop moving


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No new learning here, stand in the middle and bash them in the head till they stop moving


lol yeah. i used to speed farm mp10 pre patch... now, not so much... all my characters have only about 400-500 toughness. and i sold a lot of gear before patch


----------



## yunshin

Just found another Tal Rasha piece. Hoping to find another so I can test out the 4pc bonus that'll cause a meteor to proc off of frozen orb.


----------



## cravinmild

Pretty cool having the D3 club, seen a number of you guys in games together


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm going to be on in about 4 hours if anyone can play hit me up. NA server.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#aWkRfV!gcb!YcYcZa
> 
> ^^ this is the build I am going to work toward on my monk. Super squishy without the right gear... but its a full group only build. Get some crazy dps, and things will melt. Dunno if I want to change Exalted Soul for Fleet Footed yet though.
> 
> Also loving the new mantra of retribution. Makes dodge builds viable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna mess wit that for solo play.
> 
> Monk will be my main again... although all my classes were well geared pre patch and all lvl 60... they can all pretty much do T2-3 with relative ease.
> 
> My main problem right now is learning the new OP rare/champ mob affixes and thresholds. 40k HP just aint what it used to be lo


Cyclone Strike and Exploding Palm. Doesn't get any better than that. For Exploding Palm, you might want to try the Essence Burn rune. I use Exploding Palm like 1 time and after t hat Cyclone Strike and enemies exploding takes care of the rest. I've had bonuses of taking out 20+ monsters in 1 hit. Also, I would definitely recommend sticking with the Exalted Soul passive. Cyclone Strike and Exploding Palm spamming will eat your spirit real quick.

Anyway, I found my first Inna's set item... The Reach. Lol. It's not too bad though. My DPS isn't that great and swapping to the daibo kept my DPS about the same. But, alas, the weapon is just TOO SLOW. Made it hard to regenerate spirit.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

the new patch ruined my barb







and the only other character ive got is a mediocre wizard


----------



## mav2000

Barb is actually quite fun if you can get the right gear. Dont give up so easy on it. Look for gear with + elemental damage, like fire, ice etc....that will help a lot and then use skills which work with them.


----------



## Rickles

Woooo in like 1 week my RoS is half paid for.. $20 to go!


BTW I am Spoon in game, our full group was pretty fun last night!


----------



## cravinmild

Wish i could have seen the stats on that skorn. I have one also but not sure of the value of it.


----------



## szeged

got another thunderfury today, slightly better dps and toughness, but no life on hit on it =\


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> BTW I am Spoon in game, our full group was pretty fun last night!


It was quite fun, but I think we should kick it up to T3 next time, 1 was laughable, 2 really wasn't all that bad either... even though I like to die a lot









Everyone that played :O


----------



## Masked

I think DataStream is scary...He's watching you through your webcam...Srsly.


----------



## Shrak




----------



## Cryosis00

I will be on tonight. Anyone can add me Gnasher#1513.

I am already in a clan, but is there an OCN community channel?

My fav runs are East/West Channel and KD2, but I will run whatever.


----------



## cravinmild

Never used in game voice chat but ocn has general TS channels ..... Can we borrow that i wonder


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Never used in game voice chat but ocn has general TS channels ..... Can we borrow that i wonder


Does this game have in game voice?

I swear someone said something and I was like "I don't have a follower"...


----------



## Nw0rb

Everyone is welcome in TS im on a lot in TS stop in ill do some runs.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It was quite fun, but I think we should kick it up to T3 next time, 1 was laughable, 2 really wasn't all that bad either... even though I like to die a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone that played :O


I'm bwalker if you couldnt figure it out







That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'm bwalker if you couldnt figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of fun.


OMG!!!!


----------



## Shrak




----------



## SeD669

Living in Australia sux when you want to play with others in the US


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Cyclone Strike and Exploding Palm. Doesn't get any better than that. For Exploding Palm, you might want to try the Essence Burn rune. I use Exploding Palm like 1 time and after t hat Cyclone Strike and enemies exploding takes care of the rest. I've had bonuses of taking out 20+ monsters in 1 hit. Also, I would definitely recommend sticking with the Exalted Soul passive. Cyclone Strike and Exploding Palm spamming will eat your spirit real quick.
> 
> Anyway, I found my first Inna's set item... The Reach. Lol. It's not too bad though. My DPS isn't that great and swapping to the daibo kept my DPS about the same. But, alas, the weapon is just TOO SLOW. Made it hard to regenerate spirit.


Yeah ive been experimenting with different things. I can keep everything pretty much spammed. im like 183 paragon so have all my points dumped in the respective CD reduction slot. Quickening along with the 50% mantra +2 spirit regen is nice. As soon as I find a good 2 hander with life steal ill make the swap for the other 35% spirit passive bonus. Right now though I can spam everything in group. Was running with a wizard last night and things were just melting on t2. both of us had mediocre gear too. Well, most of my gear is rather nice, BUT, with the new HP requirements and armor/resists for higher torments with the new pesky elite affixes... i'm still rather squishy. You can check my monk weapons in sig that i've had for ages. Were worth a pretty penny at one point. I may try to AH them before it shuts down.

*EDIT* - I suppose I should add that the build I posted is strictly a support build. I don't run that when solo farming.

Here is what the group benefits from:

*10%* additional dmg to enemies from crippling wave/breaking wave *(spam)*
*20%* additional dmg to enemies from mantra of conviction active *(spam)*
*30%* increased move speed for group from mantra of conviction
*30%* additional dmg to enemies from inner sanctuary/forbidden palace
*55%* dmg reduced from inner sanctuary/forbidden palace *(if allies are inside it)*
34 yard cyclone strike *(spam)*
*20%* additional dmg to enemies from exploding palm/flesh is weak *(spam)*
*MASSIVE* dmg enemy insta kills with exploding palm on top of all that
*110%* decreased enemy movement speed total (from crip wave/forbid palace combo)
*20%* decrease in enemy attack speed from crip wave
That's a total of enemies taking an additional 80% more dmg from ALL ally sources. That doesn't even include the exploding palm effect which has the potential to one shot an uber boss at 50% health.

I use combo strike passive w/ fists of thunder/quickening just for that tad extra dps boost and quickening more than suffices with the chant of resonance passive to keep everything spammed and spirit full quickly (assuming your attack speed is good).

Also, the cooldown passive may be used in order to spam inner sanctuary as well, but I like having that extra 100 spirit +2 per second for engaging large mobs.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It was quite fun, but I think we should kick it up to T3 next time, 1 was laughable, 2 really wasn't all that bad either... even though I like to die a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone that played :O


Last night and tonight were fun. Like I said earlier I'm game for t3!


----------



## Costfree

So whats new in d3??


----------



## Lifeshield

I can't even find the OCN group in game.


----------



## Demented

I'll be wanting to check out this OCN clan as well.







Demented1971#1455 is my battletag.

Running my Barb on T2, and just starting to get some decent drops, probably nothing compared to what some of you seem to get, but I assume that comes from teaming, and I always play solo.

Also just got a Monk to 49, so would love to level him up some.


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> So whats new in d3??


I was playing it last night for the first time in several months and it's a lot better

Monsters level with you now , rather than playing on nightmare difficulty of whatever , now it's just normal , hard , hardcore and something else

You get paragon levels when you hit level 60 which helps with the high level characters

You now level up very rapidly and you get pools of reflection which increase xp earned

I was not going to buy the forthcoming expansion but I will now for sure


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daviejams*
> 
> I was playing it last night for the first time in several months and it's a lot better
> 
> Monsters level with you now , rather than playing on nightmare difficulty of whatever , now it's just normal , hard , hardcore and something else
> 
> You get paragon levels when you hit level 60 which helps with the high level characters
> 
> You now level up very rapidly and you get pools of reflection which increase xp earned
> 
> I was not going to buy the forthcoming expansion but I will now for sure


There's also that nice 50% bonus XP until 3-24!


----------



## Costfree

I may have to reinstall it


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> There's also that nice 50% bonus XP until 3-24!


Yeah that too , I had a level 58 wizard go to level 60 then to paragon level 5 in about two hours play last night

You feel a lot more powerful now too. Took out the butcher in about 30 seconds on the hard difficulty


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daviejams*
> 
> Yeah that too , I had a level 58 wizard go to level 60 then to paragon level 5 in about two hours play last night
> 
> You feel a lot more powerful now too. Took out the butcher in about 30 seconds on the hard difficulty


I totally agree with the more powerful statement. I only ever played my Barb before, but fell in love with my Monk now, and liked playing a new DH as well. Makes the game feel brand new again. I only wish I could afford RoS, so I'd have it day of release.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I can't even find the OCN group in game.


Judging by your country, you're probably playing on EU server and I don't think there is anything OCN related on EU. At least I couldn't find anything either.


----------



## daviejams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I totally agree with the more powerful statement. I only ever played my Barb before, but fell in love with my Monk now, and liked playing a new DH as well. Makes the game feel brand new again. I only wish I could afford RoS, so I'd have it day of release.


You may as well wait , day one Diablo 3 did not go well at all !
I saw a key for it on one of the CD key places for £22 so will buy that in the next week or two. I know blizzard games are a bit more expensive than most games but you do get your moneys worth

Wizard and Demon Hunter are my favourite characters.


----------



## Nw0rb

Im on all day today if anyone wants to do some runs or anything hit me up in OCN TeamSpeak


----------



## Hicippoin

I'm at paragon 89 now. I think I can get to 100 before RoS comes out.


----------



## fitzy-775

I just requested to join the clan, if anyone is on that can add me thanks


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicippoin*
> 
> I'm at paragon 89 now. I think I can get to 100 before RoS comes out.


you can get it easy, i was at paragon 100 when 2.0 hit, im at 122 now and thats after playing for like 3 hours every couple of days.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you can get it easy, i was at paragon 100 when 2.0 hit, im at 122 now and thats after playing for like 3 hours every couple of days.


Agreed. I played for 2 hours last night and got 3 Paragon levels from 64-67.


----------



## Masked

So, hit 60 on the Wiz last night







...

Thinking about doing a couple other chars before RoS drops.

Have a 30 Barb...Did the Wiz in 2 nights 50->60 so, I don't think the Barb will be that hard!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I totally agree with the more powerful statement. I only ever played my Barb before, but fell in love with my Monk now, and liked playing a new DH as well. Makes the game feel brand new again. I only wish I could afford RoS, so I'd have it day of release.


I am paying for RoS by selling things in the RMAH, in one week I am at $31.85, I'll probably get there in the next 2-3 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, hit 60 on the Wiz last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Thinking about doing a couple other chars before RoS drops.
> 
> Have a 30 Barb...Did the Wiz in 2 nights 50->60 so, I don't think the Barb will be that hard!


I think I will finally level a WD as it is the only 60 I don't have.









And I have been goofing around with my barb sword and board HODOR style (HotA)


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, hit 60 on the Wiz last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Thinking about doing a couple other chars before RoS drops.
> 
> Have a 30 Barb...Did the Wiz in 2 nights 50->60 so, I don't think the Barb will be that hard!


We need to get a all wiz group going so we can trade legendaries, and argue about hockey haha.


----------



## gnomepunk

Hey guys, just joined the OCN D3 clan. I'm Grndhog #1898 on battle.net. If you see me running solo, feel free to join my game. I like to just run through the acts most of the time. I get bored farming the same maps over and over.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> We need to get a all wiz group going so we can trade legendaries, and argue about hockey haha.


It's nice to talk Hockey with people that actually understand the game.









And play D3 at the same time -- Definitely a bonus.

Although, I have a habit of hitting T and then typing, gotta break that.


----------



## Cryosis00

Cain set + hellfire ring + 50% xp bonus = speed of light leveling.

*Who likes money?*
Sell your white items on the AH for 100k each. They sell like hotcakes. Of course you lose out of the salvaging the items into common debris, but gold will be harder to come by in ROS once the AH shuts down. Might as well make 10mil - 30mil an hour while it lasts.

Also, if you are lucky enough to get a Seven Sins legendary plan. Sell that as well. They are going for 200 - 400mil. They do roll sweet stats but the gold value trumps it IMO.

*XP Farming*
Keep Depths 2 (Act 3) - Best mob density for an entire area. Can average over 2billion xp/hr on T6 with current xp bonus
Crypt of the Ancients (Act 1) - Short runs as you are clearing a small area with high density. Can get boring with the amount of game you create in a short window, but its all about XP. 1.5bill - 2bil xp/hr.

Their are other methods such as Mira, Cage, Captain runs which can net as much xp/hr, however they rely on the quest completion xp bonus, which is getting nerfed in future patches to make them less desirable. The above mentioned areas are based on mob density which wont change.

*Legendary Farming*
Legendary drops seem to occur most from opening chests and breaking objects. The idea is to find routes that give you a nice amount of interactable objects.

East/West Channel (Act 2) - Highest amount of chests (by far) than any other zone. Since the areas are narrow and somewhat linear, this area can not be beat. Some chests have been removed but it is still a good spot.
Core of Arreat (Act 3) - Small linear zone. Chest amount is average, however the RNG drop rate seems to be quite high in my tests. Averaging 5 legs per hour over 4 hours of testing on multiple days.
Ghom Kills (Act 3) - Quest to kill Ghom puts you right next to the zone in. He can be killed ultra quick. Netting you a nice amount of demonic essences, general loot and legs.

Playing in a group is best for legendary farming rate. Playing in a group of a single class is best to narrow the scope of the legendary rolls due to the smart loot system in place.

Feel free to quest reset as well if you enjoy replaying the entire game as well. You get a guaranteed legendary from SK, which will get changed to Diablo in future patch. You also net 5+ legendaries just from random drops in the game.

Hope this helps those looking for specific things to maximize their time.


----------



## Rickles

They already took the leg from SK, they were planning on moving it to diablo but that didn't make it into the patch.


----------



## gnomepunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> They already took the leg from SK, they were planning on moving it to diablo but that didn't make it into the patch.


I reset my quests last night and still got a leg from killing SK this morning. Might not have been the bug, but just FYI.


----------



## mav2000

Just found an awesome sword with a socket for my barb...the liughtening one and torment 1 is now a cake walk...what an upgrade...dont miss WW at all...


----------



## TANN3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Also, if you are lucky enough to get a Seven Sins legendary plan. Sell that as well. They are going for 200 - 400mil. They do roll sweet stats but the gold value trumps it IMO.


I just found this plan and used it, didn't get a good any good rolls. then I read this...







oh well


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gnomepunk*
> 
> I reset my quests last night and still got a leg from killing SK this morning. Might not have been the bug, but just FYI.


Same. Guaranteed leg still drops from SK. Reset the quests and played last night.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Just found an awesome sword with a socket for my barb...the liughtening one and torment 1 is now a cake walk...what an upgrade...dont miss WW at all...


I am looking for a wep upgrade for my barb -- where did you get that drop from?


----------



## Hicippoin

Recently found this for my wiz. Sweet stuff!


----------



## cravinmild

As a barb who has had their fury gens nurfed into the ground putting loot into breakables is a bad idea for us. Breakables helps give me fury betwwen mobs and now everyone and their dog bashing them i notice it difficult keeping fury up in low dens areas. Way to go blizz, great idea. One would almost think blizz is punishing the barb .... How could they not know this is bad for barbs


----------



## likethegun

Def liking the player spike lol. Just sold gold for 6$ per 50mil. A chanted wand for 12$. Waiting for my deadpan legacy and some of my other ridiculous rolled items to sell for 60$ new legs are cool. But BoA and the fact that the stat ranges are crappier will make legacy items worth a lot u til people start leveling to 70. Dump them while you can!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Same. Guaranteed leg still drops from SK. Reset the quests and played last night.


It's not guaranteed, I've reset and run him with no leg drop.


----------



## Rickles

I wish T6 had guarenteed leg drops, I can farm T6 ghom like it's nothing, just takes a while...


----------



## Penryn

I'll have to get in on this. Been playing the last few days on my monk. Game is a lot of fun.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's not guaranteed, I've reset and run him with no leg drop.


It still is, there is a blue post saying they need a patch and they didn't make it into the last one. It will be diablo but its still SK.

If you did not get one that would be the bug.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Reading this thread, I feel like the only one that isn't doing Torment. I haven't played since before MP levels were introduced. My monk is 1mil toughness, 40k damage, ~6k healing. I'm doing expert and can facetank anything, but I kill things slowly enough that it gets annoying on Master and higher.


----------



## Costfree

What did they do to the barb?!?!









What builds are you guys using now?

I requested to joined the clan so if someone can add me that'd be great


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What did they do to the barb?!?!


They removed permawrath but its still fully fun and playable.


----------



## yahu

It is good to see this thread blowin' the fugg up again. Too bad I haven't had time to play personally. definitely kicking myself regarding the various exp exploits that seemed to have come and gone. BTW - is the bonus 50% exp only for those who pre-order? I thought I read that somewhere.

*edit - I think I saw someone post regarding cheapest price for DIII. I just happened to see this @ Gamestop, which is about the cheapest I've seen retail: http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/diablo-iii/76157


----------



## gnomepunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> It is good to see this thread blowin' the fugg up again. Too bad I haven't had time to play personally. definitely kicking myself regarding the various exp exploits that seemed to have come and gone. BTW - is the bonus 50% exp only for those who pre-order? I thought I read that somewhere.
> 
> *edit - I think I saw someone post regarding cheapest price for DIII. I just happened to see this @ Gamestop, which is about the cheapest I've seen retail: http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/diablo-iii/76157


50% XP bonus is for everyone right now!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What did they do to the barb?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What builds are you guys using now?
> 
> I requested to joined the clan so if someone can add me that'd be great


Use Superstition as one of your passives. Chance to generate fury when taking elemental damage and all elemental damage is reduced 20%. All elites do some sort of elemental damage this is a great tool for trying to keep fury up in a fight.

Also Overpower with Momentum rune. Generate 5 fury for each enemy hit with the ability.

I use Warcry and Leap as 2 ways to quickly generate fury. Then I use whirl wind with hurricane rune to suck any outlying mobs to me then Hota bomb everything.

Whirlwind/Rend specs still work, especially if you have a 2H with new bleed properties.

Call of the Ancients with Ancient Fury rune is a fun way to have perma fury on boss fights for 30 seconds, which is the length of most T1 - T3 boss fights. You generate 3 fury every time each ancient attacks. Couple that with superstition passive and you are golden.

Barb was my fav class in vanilla but Monk and Wiz are my new favs in 2.0 patch. Monk is just so fluid moving from pack to pack. Wizards are just absurd in damage. Archon (left mouse click) hitting for 3 - 5 mil a hit is just lolololol.


----------



## yahu

thx for the info, gnome! I really just need to carve out some playtime!


----------



## cravinmild

Well, guess ill start my 60 wiz again, at least everything will be an upgrade lol Huge damage sounds fantastic.


----------



## MaxFTW

Really need to know how to build my wiz, im looking for electrocute spam


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Really need to know how to build my wiz, im looking for electrocute spam


Here's what mine looks like at the moment: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624


----------



## MaxFTW

I need to do runs with people, Sometimes after the breached keep we can go on all the way to azmodan on a random MP game, But most the time its just the 3 floors then quit :/


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I am looking for a wep upgrade for my barb -- where did you get that drop from?


Got it at weeping willow. I like that area...lots of monsters and pretty decent density.

What are you guys doing for farming? Which areas?


----------



## Demented

I'll definitely be on tomorrow, in the morning. Must have gained 4-5 levels in 3 hours on my now 26 DH, Schmitty! I'm having so much damn fun with this game again!


----------



## Cybertox

Now that I see all these changes I want to return to it but damn the expansion price and my free time aint my allies.


----------



## Costfree

Played a few hours and its pretty fun again. Still can't believe the nerfs though


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I started playing again after the patch, I'm really enjoying it more now!
Got my monk from 39 to 41 in no time at all, I'm genuinely hooked at the moment lol.
I got two legendary drops in two days, too.
I read up the top of this page white items selling for like 100k, what's up with that?!


----------



## mav2000

The game has really changed and the grphics also seem to be a lot more crisp...dont know if its only me seeing this. Also like some of the new animations for the various elemental damage....great fun all around. I hope this lasts though, like the original it may get old in a few weeks.

The barb with the thunderfury (got one with a socket) and echoing fury is just boss. I am trying to get a ring with more lightening damage as that will probably help a whole lot. Here is my barb now. I still need to get some better stuff, but I guess it will all fall into place. The thunderfury is just superb as of now. I think it should scale up nicely as the levels go up to 70. Add that with HoTA, Thunderstrike and you have a huge advantage right there. Maybe one more lightening weapon will add more damage as well. Any inputs on the barb will be awesome.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mav2oo0-6325/hero/14296910


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I started playing again after the patch, I'm really enjoying it more now!
> Got my monk from 39 to 41 in no time at all, I'm genuinely hooked at the moment lol.
> I got two legendary drops in two days, too.
> I read up the top of this page white items selling for like 100k, what's up with that?!


the whites can be salvaged for crafting material, multiple from one item, and the crafting material is bound to account, so people are actually paying a lot for these items. mine are selling quick at 75k each.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> the whites can be salvaged for crafting material, multiple from one item, and the crafting material is bound to account, so people are actually paying a lot for these items. mine are selling quick at 75k each.


dayum. I literally just sold a load of what I thought was junk to a merchant NPC hahahaa oh well. What's a reasonable amount of money at the moment then? When I was playing last my 250k wasn't too bad I thought, but it seems the economy has inflated now


----------



## sprower

So I spent quite some amount of time yesterday trying to figure out why I couldn't get crossfire to work with D3... The game seemed to be locked @30fps with small dips and it was really bugging the crap out of me. I searched high. I searched low. For the life of me I couldn't get it to flow. I tried ccc profiles to no avail and radeon pro was nothing but fail. [email protected]#$%^& VSYNC!?!! Enabled and I get a solid 60fps but... what the heck.. since when do games disable crossfire with vsync?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> dayum. I literally just sold a load of what I thought was junk to a merchant NPC hahahaa oh well. What's a reasonable amount of money at the moment then? When I was playing last my 250k wasn't too bad I thought, but it seems the economy has inflated now


Well I haven't played for just over a year.. last I played it felt like it took forever to farm 200k.. in the last couple days since my return I've easily made 3mill just selling white items so yeah. x)


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What did they do to the barb?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What builds are you guys using now?
> 
> I requested to joined the clan so if someone can add me that'd be great


Here is the build I use on my barb for T4. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#bZXVkd!Tge!ZbYacc

Here is my barb http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/2835567

HotA with Devils Anvil rune can proc the cooldown reduction for overpower with the slow that is left on the ground, they can proc as crits even though damage isn't done. So you have the initial strike with damage, 1 second later the first chance with the slow, and another second later the next chance with the slow. If you have a decent amount of crit and are facing a small pack you can literally spam overpower with 0 cooldown..

I've used this on whites in T6 but the moment I get any rares/elites I melt.

Yesterday I got 2 new weapons (thunderfury and Genzaniku) and the big upgrade I got was my SoJ, really great loot day.

I am really enjoying my barb, sold off his mp10 gear and more then covered the cost of RoS. My damage isn't anywhere near my wizards though...

Also on the topic of farming I have made about 300 million and $40 in the last 9 days, granted most of it was selling legacy gear that was replaced with new legendaries but one thing I have found as a quick way to make money is with Skorns.

What to look for: 300+ primary stat and 180% + crit damage, you get a Skorn like that, then throw in a decent crit damage gem (80%+) and your skorn will sell quickly.
I have sold one for $20 (100% crit gem strength), one for $16 (100% crit gem dex) and one for $9 (80% crit intel).

As I no longer need to use this method feel free, the reason Skorns are still selling well is because it is arguably BiS for 2h.


----------



## cravinmild

I have only found one skorn since this game released. Still using it to this day, nothing puts out damage like that weapon


----------



## neXen

how are you guys finding weapon upgrades?

Anything i find with more weapon damage has native 0 crit damage

even if you replace both 1 handers with the new legs, i lose ~180% crit damage and gain minimal avg dmg with some str


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> how are you guys finding weapon upgrades?
> 
> Anything i find with more weapon damage has native 0 crit damage
> 
> even if you replace both 1 handers with the new legs, i lose ~180% crit damage and gain minimal avg dmg with some str


Gotta just keep at it, if you get your paragon up higher enough you can also supplement your crit damage pretty well.

Just make sure you maintain around a 1:8 chance:damage ratio.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Gotta just keep at it, if you get your paragon up higher enough you can also supplement your crit damage pretty well.
> 
> Just make sure you maintain around a 1:8 chance:damage ratio.


where are you getting that as the optimal ratio?


----------



## Levesque

Yeah barbs need a buff, seriously.









I'm easily doing T5 with my frost wizard with really bad gear, while my barbs, with really good gear, is having problem in T2.









So now I'm only playing and enjoying my wizard... until the upcoming nerf. I'm finding a ton of legendaries with it, it,s crazy.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> where are you getting that as the optimal ratio?


I guess I had read that on the forums, but then I found a good piece here:

http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/75882/optimal-ratio-for-crit-chance-dmg

Saying that there isn't a ratio per say, but it is closer to 1% chance = 10% damage

And obviously if you are using skills that greatly boost your crit chance I would say you should gear for crit damage.


----------



## Penryn

This is what I am running right now. It has been working really well so far and has good survivability up to T3-T4 depending on the elite mobs abilities XD.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kantide-1630/hero/38344895


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I guess I had read that on the forums, but then I found a good piece here:
> 
> http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/75882/optimal-ratio-for-crit-chance-dmg
> 
> Saying that there isn't a ratio per say, but it is closer to 1% chance = 10% damage
> 
> And obviously if you are using skills that greatly boost your crit chance I would say you should gear for crit damage.


These were the ratio's used in vanilla. I would still use this as a benchmark but once RoS is out it may be hard to achieve this goal with the latest gear.

Stacking elemental damage will be the new go to in RoS. I am pretty excited in this change as it opens up a lot of new builds based on the elemental type you stack.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> These were the ratio's used in vanilla. I would still use this as a benchmark but once RoS is out it may be hard to achieve this goal with the latest gear.
> 
> Stacking elemental damage will be the new go to in RoS. I am pretty excited in this change as it opens up a lot of new builds based on the elemental type you stack.


thats what i figured.

i look forward to see how the scaling pans out for modifiers

For some reason, letting go of all this sweet sweet CHD is really hard for me.

The stat has always been so good to me.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> how are you guys finding weapon upgrades?
> 
> Anything i find with more weapon damage has native 0 crit damage
> 
> even if you replace both 1 handers with the new legs, i lose ~180% crit damage and gain minimal avg dmg with some str


Same same ^^^^^

My upgrades are at best 1-2% damage+ unless i want to dump dps for life i cant win. T1 with my barb is easy sp but i hold the group back in mp t1. Regeared my wiz and with 74k damage i am more help to my group but slow doing sp t1, weird. Overall still poor drops but more rewarding than prepatch


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> how are you guys finding weapon upgrades?
> 
> Anything i find with more weapon damage has native 0 crit damage
> 
> even if you replace both 1 handers with the new legs, i lose ~180% crit damage and gain minimal avg dmg with some str


Simple, i'm not looking for a wep upgrade for most of my characters since most of us dedicated players will not find one until RoS. I'm pretty much just playing for fun after finding a near perfect rolled 1.3K+ damage and open socket 1 handed crossbow for my DH. A terrible (under 1.1K) damage double socket Manticore does way way (did I say way?) more damage thanks to that second socket. Going to have to wait for RoS and lv 70 drops to beat some of the current best legacy items. The only legacy items that will retain value then will be ones which do something unique, like the puzzle ring that can summon a treasure goblin and the whole team gets loot from killing it.


----------



## psyclum

alot of legacy stuff is still superior to the new drops even tho the new items seems to have eye candy that confuses people into thinking it's better. fact is legacy gear CAN roll 6 primary. try to find a new yellow with trifecta is pretty much impossible. aside from primary stats, everything else seems to roll low on loot 2.0 anyway. once the expansion hits. most people will be using legacy yellow gear with the 1 re-roll primary for a LOOOOOOOONG time to come. (till you find legendarys to replace them)

personally i see loot 2.0 as a big nerf to gears. the only saving grace are the new legendary loot which are ACTUALLY legendary (some of them anyway). in essence, at lvl 70, you are going to NEED to have legendary on every single slot.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Yeah ive been experimenting with different things. I can keep everything pretty much spammed. im like 183 paragon so have all my points dumped in the respective CD reduction slot. Quickening along with the 50% mantra +2 spirit regen is nice. As soon as I find a good 2 hander with life steal ill make the swap for the other 35% spirit passive bonus. Right now though I can spam everything in group. Was running with a wizard last night and things were just melting on t2. both of us had mediocre gear too. Well, most of my gear is rather nice, BUT, with the new HP requirements and armor/resists for higher torments with the new pesky elite affixes... i'm still rather squishy. You can check my monk weapons in sig that i've had for ages. Were worth a pretty penny at one point. I may try to AH them before it shuts down.
> 
> *EDIT* - I suppose I should add that the build I posted is strictly a support build. I don't run that when solo farming.
> 
> Here is what the group benefits from:
> 
> *10%* additional dmg to enemies from crippling wave/breaking wave *(spam)*
> *20%* additional dmg to enemies from mantra of conviction active *(spam)*
> *30%* increased move speed for group from mantra of conviction
> *30%* additional dmg to enemies from inner sanctuary/forbidden palace
> *55%* dmg reduced from inner sanctuary/forbidden palace *(if allies are inside it)*
> 34 yard cyclone strike *(spam)*
> *20%* additional dmg to enemies from exploding palm/flesh is weak *(spam)*
> *MASSIVE* dmg enemy insta kills with exploding palm on top of all that
> *110%* decreased enemy movement speed total (from crip wave/forbid palace combo)
> *20%* decrease in enemy attack speed from crip wave
> That's a total of enemies taking an additional 80% more dmg from ALL ally sources. That doesn't even include the exploding palm effect which has the potential to one shot an uber boss at 50% health.
> 
> I use combo strike passive w/ fists of thunder/quickening just for that tad extra dps boost and quickening more than suffices with the chant of resonance passive to keep everything spammed and spirit full quickly (assuming your attack speed is good).
> 
> Also, the cooldown passive may be used in order to spam inner sanctuary as well, but I like having that extra 100 spirit +2 per second for engaging large mobs.


I actually use a build similar to this for t2 cota farming.

Left Mouse: Crippling Wave:Breaking Wave
Right Mouse: Exploding Palm: Essence Burn
Ability 1: Cyclone Strike: Implosion
Ability 2: Serenity: Unwelcome Disturbance
Ability 3: Sweeping Wind: Cyclone
Ability 3:Mantra of Conviction: Submission
Passive 1: One With Everything
Passive 2: Transcendence
Passive 3: Fleet Footed

Only P95 but gets the job done in about 2 min depeding on the densety of the pack in COTA. IMHO monk hasn't changed much from before. I am finding more builds viable fro boss encounters as long you take the time to switch it up before hand. Like doing CW:Breaking Wave / FoT:Quickening/ EP:Flesh is Weak/ SSS:Several Sided Strike /Inner Sanctuary:Forbbiden Place / "Mantra of choice" / Combination strike / Beacon of Ytar / OWE. W/ the CD reduction passive and some Cd reduction on gear... makes boss fights a joke pritty much. With every thing up I've seen SSS hit for 2m a hit which is quite nice given my gear.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> alot of legacy stuff is still superior to the new drops even tho the new items seems to have eye candy that confuses people into thinking it's better. fact is legacy gear CAN roll 6 primary. try to find a new yellow with trifecta is pretty much impossible. aside from primary stats, everything else seems to roll low on loot 2.0 anyway. once the expansion hits. most people will be using legacy yellow gear with the 1 re-roll primary for a LOOOOOOOONG time to come. (till you find legendarys to replace them)
> 
> personally i see loot 2.0 as a big nerf to gears. the only saving grace are the new legendary loot which are ACTUALLY legendary (some of them anyway). in essence, at lvl 70, you are going to NEED to have legendary on every single slot.


This is true for legs too... Aside from the fact they aren't BoA, the legacy stuff has better key stat rolls (ie. new legs cant roll life leech and what not, and attack speed type rolls aren't guaranteed to be 8-9% but instead can be like 3%). The base stats however are higher, which can translate into similar or higher dps, BUT if you are looking for proc oriented builds, then this is a negative.

On a plus note, due to these facts, I have made more than the RoS payment from selling on RMAH. Sold 250 mil for 30$ and a bunch of great legacy legs for 10-30$ a piece haha. I'm lovin the new explosion of players right before AH is shut down and expansion releases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I actually use a build similar to this for t2 cota farming.
> 
> Left Mouse: Crippling Wave:Breaking Wave
> Right Mouse: Exploding Palm: Essence Burn
> Ability 1: Cyclone Strike: Implosion
> Ability 2: Serenity: Unwelcome Disturbance
> Ability 3: Sweeping Wind: Cyclone
> Ability 3:Mantra of Conviction: Submission
> Passive 1: One With Everything
> Passive 2: Transcendence
> Passive 3: Fleet Footed
> 
> Only P95 but gets the job done in about 2 min depeding on the densety of the pack in COTA. IMHO monk hasn't changed much from before. I am finding more builds viable fro boss encounters as long you take the time to switch it up before hand. Like doing CW:Breaking Wave / FoT:Quickening/ EP:Flesh is Weak/ SSS:Several Sided Strike /Inner Sanctuary:Forbbiden Place / "Mantra of choice" / Combination strike / Beacon of Ytar / OWE. W/ the CD reduction passive and some Cd reduction on gear... makes boss fights a joke pritty much. With every thing up I've seen SSS hit for 2m a hit which is quite nice given my gear.


Yeah monk is solid. Def makes him easier now that we don't get penalized (no neph stacks to worry about) when changing skills.

I am loving the new stuff though. No longer need one w/everything or the stupidly (2nd time) nerfed armor passive. I am running an infinite tempest rush/bell spam build that before even at my 200k dps hayday (many many months ago) would only allow me to fast clear+not die in mp2 at the highest. It's awesome now. Not even using life steal and hardly and LoH haha. AND my gear is pretty much crap now.


----------



## n0ypi

Me and my friend finally started on Diablo 3. Played the whole day today and about finished Act 1 level 26 at hardcore. Question is how's the end game for this? Is it just a grind fest?


----------



## Costfree

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Costfree-1465/hero/942014

My barb still using the same ww build from a year ago except i use bash instead of hota to build fury up. Survives T3 unless i get locked down. Havent tried any other builds because i am currently trying to gear up my wiz.

My monk survives T3 but its not my cup of tea. Maybe i have to play it more but my barb just feels more satisfying.


----------



## goldbranch

How do I join OC clan btw?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> How do I join OC clan btw?


It's a long spiritual journey that involves meditation, walking over a bed of dry ice, and inhaling smoke vapor from a motherboard to find your spirit guide.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's a long spiritual journey that involves meditation, walking over a bed of dry ice, and inhaling smoke vapor from a motherboard to find your spirit guide.


Smoke vapor... is that the magic clouds that come from motherboards' scientific name?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's a long spiritual journey that involves meditation, walking over a bed of dry ice, and inhaling smoke vapor from a motherboard to find your spirit guide.


hum... solid CO2 cooled rig... not as efficient as liquid nitrogen however i can see ways of making it work


----------



## cravinmild

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/cravinmild-1120/hero/24273045

Here is what ive managed to piece together so far. I can just do T1 solo with some struggling at parts and with the right crew i can stay alive ..... for the most part. A few AH purchases, some 2.0 drops and a few things i had already. Not as powerful as my barb which has 114k dps vs wiz 96k BUT from what i can see if I had my barbs dps on my wiz ..... crazy powerful


----------



## psyclum

was testing out a "cleric" build with a friend last night and was able to do T6 with maybe 2 deaths per elite pack on average. the deaths are mainly due to fast, vortex, fire chain, frozen, sparks type affixes which i must say is a royal pain to deal with. (at least till ice climber drops for us)

essentially it's a 0dog WD that focus on just pumping out health globes to fuel a DH's cluster bomb spam. when you can spam about 20 cluster bombs in a roll... nothing lives very long


----------



## mega_option101

Loving this patch and the community bonus of 50% XP


----------



## Costfree

Anyone know whats gonna happen to gold value??


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Anyone know whats gonna happen to gold value??


What do you mean?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Anyone know whats gonna happen to gold value??


its basically worthless now and will be in the future due to no trading. i wouldnt get rid of it though, it looks like you will be able to make some great crafted gear but each try will cost you over 100k in some cases. all that extra gold could come in handy down the road.


----------



## Sainesk

The way it is at the moment, I doubt crafted gear (besides crafted Legendaries) will compete with Legendary drops. I've replaced all my best crafts which I wasted an insane amount of gold on with Leg drops (besides my gloves, but i've seen Trifecta + 400+ main stat magefists and such on some people which i'm jelly of... hopefully i'll find one).

I don't think gold will go much higher than $7 per 50m, best case everyone panic sells at $9 before the people holding off till $10 which it will never reach.

I personally don't think it's worth saving gold for RoS - gems above marquise level will drop and gold comes at a pretty reasonable rate (I know a streamer for example farming T6 getting 8m+ an hour on a 6m budget hero), so only thing I can think of saving for is re-rolls and Legendary crafts. Being the first with perfect gear won't really mean as much in the expansion, it's not like you can farm Legs at an insane speed and make a fortune off the RMAH anymore with them shutting down.


----------



## InsideJob

I'm going to be jumping on soon and could use a hand with Belial. I'm in the clan and on the OCN teamspeak (ts.ocngaming.net) if anybody wants to join up and gimme a hand







I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Just killed Diablo for the first time with my Demon Hunter. Now to start the next difficulty level.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just killed Diablo for the first time with my Demon Hunter. Now to start the next difficulty level.


Gratz! I had fun killing Diablo the first time with my Monk:


----------



## szeged

working on t6 now with barb, what a major PITA lol.


----------



## Demented

I've been either leveling started but low characters, or new classes. Having a blast with a wizard I just created, but all the other classes are fun to me now, not just Barb.


----------



## szeged

ive tried to level a wiz a few times now, just cant do it lol. Might get up my demon hunter though, last time i played him was the nether tentacle nerf though lol.


----------



## n0ypi

If I get ros can I make a crusader now?


----------



## cravinmild

barb should have been left alone as i think the other classes are now pretty powerfull.... id say as powerful as a good barb. They crushed the whole image of the barb, went too far with the nurfs







I can easily keep arcane up with my wiz and crap gear


----------



## szeged

barb is just as strong with whirlwind, we dont move as fast but our damage went up. Other builds are also viable, im enjoying patch 2.0 with my barb.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've not been able to enjoy anything other than my monk really, the attacks are so awesome and survivability is great, I'll keep playing until I've got Max level then I'll give demon hunter a go


----------



## Costfree

are there any sites for wiz guides on gear atm?


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've not been able to enjoy anything other than my monk really, the attacks are so awesome and survivability is great, I'll keep playing until I've got Max level then I'll give demon hunter a go


Should have done it the other way around. My main was a DH up until I came back for 2.0 and started a monk.... DH is such a bore compared. I don't think I'll ever look back.


----------



## Rickles

Just waiting for crusader for me.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've not been able to enjoy anything other than my monk really, the attacks are so awesome and survivability is great, I'll keep playing until I've got Max level then I'll give demon hunter a go


Also rocking a monk here.

I can hang with barbs with my 2mil toughness; however, my dps is only 77k which means that I barely do any damage at all


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Also rocking a monk here.
> 
> I can hang with barbs with my 2mil toughness; however, my dps is only 77k which means that I barely do any damage at all


dps is overrated. My wizard can get up to like 250k with some of my gear, but unfortunately he then has like 350k toughness and I think I died from sneezing with him. Granted his setup is super easy for melting T1, but in T3 he is just way to soft.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> dps is overrated. My wizard can get up to like 250k with some of my gear, but unfortunately he then has like 350k toughness and I think I died from sneezing with him. Granted his setup is super easy for melting T1, but in T3 he is just way to soft.


sheet dps is overrated.

Actual DPS is important.

Not point in running T6 if it takes you 4x as long to kill mobs


----------



## aaron302

Hey guys, just recently got into D3 i have a level 31 monk. I sent a request to join the clan







character name is MyNinja


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> alot of legacy stuff is still superior to the new drops even tho the new items seems to have eye candy that confuses people into thinking it's better. fact is legacy gear CAN roll 6 primary. try to find a new yellow with trifecta is pretty much impossible. aside from primary stats, everything else seems to roll low on loot 2.0 anyway. once the expansion hits. *most people will be using legacy yellow gear with the 1 re-roll primary for a LOOOOOOOONG time to come*. (till you find legendarys to replace them)
> 
> personally i see loot 2.0 as a big nerf to gears. the only saving grace are the new legendary loot which are ACTUALLY legendary (some of them anyway). in essence, at lvl 70, you are going to NEED to have legendary on every single slot.


That is incorrect good sir. Legacy gear, which is gear pre-2.0 patch, will not be allowed to roll at the mystic.

Weapons are really the only items that are hard to find upgrades for if you already had good weapons. This is generally due to CD that could roll up to 100% on legacy weapons.

Overall, loot 2.0 has been great for armor pieces. You should be able to find upgrades for almost all your slots. It all depends what people perceive as upgrades. Is a glove with 5% dps decrease but a 15% toughness increase a downgrade or upgrade?

Elemental bonuses don't show on your sheet DPS. The same is true with items with %dmg increases to skills. If an item has either of these, or both, but appears to be a downgrade people immediately dismiss the item. The reality is these items can be big DPS upgrades, if you are using skills that benefit from these rolls. At this point in time you have to either do math or just plain test the items to see the difference.

Case and point, I broke the Nat's 2 piece set bonus to equip a new Cindercoat with a 20% fire dmg roll. It was a 10% sheet dps decrease but my crits were doing 100+k more per hit. Obviously an upgrade.


----------



## Rickles

Another huge one to look for is +% to elites. I have a mace on my monk that has like +30% damage to elites and I think my SoJ on my barb is somewhere around there as well.


----------



## cravinmild

I find the same thing with new items, sheet dps shows downgrade but real world results show it as an upgrade. Another thing i notice is minimal upgrades on ledgys for the most part. If you keep swapping out these min upgrades items each time ( taking in account special properties) at the end of the day that one slot being upgraded continuously is like a a major upgrade on a single item. This is how ive been upgrading and its slow but works. With decent gear your better off doing min upgrades but lots of them- seems blizz has set something up to work like this.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> That is incorrect good sir. Legacy gear, which is gear pre-2.0 patch, will not be allowed to roll at the mystic.


is this confirmed somewhere? i think i missed it if it was...

a link would be much appreciated


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Elemental bonuses don't show on your sheet DPS. The same is true with items with %dmg increases to skills. If an item has either of these, or both, but appears to be a downgrade people immediately dismiss the item. The reality is these items can be big DPS upgrades, if you are using skills that benefit from these rolls. At this point in time you have to either do math or just plain test the items to see the difference.


What they need to do is split up the sheet damage like they did in D2 and show what it is for each of the attacks. That would be extremely helpful in this situation.


----------



## staccker

If anyone is still looking for the vanilla D3 it looks like it is listed on amazon for $20. See the link below and the SS of the page. It has 2-4 weeks shipping but not sure if that is accurate or an over sight. Thought I would share it here as I saw someone a few days ago looking for the cheapest price.

Linky



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rickles

Tonight I am going to get on my barb and chop my way through T1 and hopefully get ALL OF LOOTS IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> If anyone is still looking for the vanilla D3 it looks like it is listed on amazon for $20. See the link below and the SS of the page. It has 2-4 weeks shipping but not sure if that is accurate or an over sight. Thought I would share it here as I saw someone a few days ago looking for the cheapest price.
> 
> Linky
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had posted a link for Gamestop selling D3 vanilla for $20 a few days ago, but the way this thread updates since Loot 2.0, it isn't surprising that it gets lost in the updates. FWIW, it shows ships within 24 hours @ Gamestop.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I had posted a link for Gamestop selling D3 vanilla for $20 a few days ago, but the way this thread updates since Loot 2.0, it isn't surprising that it gets lost in the updates. FWIW, it shows ships within 24 hours @ Gamestop.


I was lucky enough to snag a copy BNIB a while back for only $10! Glad to see though that the game can be purchased for only $20, let's get more of us on here!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> is this confirmed somewhere? i think i missed it if it was...
> 
> a link would be much appreciated


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/11306220847?page=2#36


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/11306220847?page=2#36


doh







oh well. guess the nerf 2.0 is here to stay for good...

tyvm for the link tho


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well. guess the nerf 2.0 is here to stay for good...
> 
> tyvm for the link tho


Could you please quote the part that says about legacy *rare* items can no longer be enchanted in ROS please? My company's proxy blocks the bnet link








I just learned the same thing about legacy legend few days ago, if it's applied for rare too then I'm done for (againnnn)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Could you please quote the part that says about legacy *rare* items can no longer be enchanted in ROS please? My company's proxy blocks the bnet link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned the same thing about legacy legend few days ago, if it's applied for rare too then I'm done for (againnnn)


Here you go:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLIZZARD REP*
> In the next Beta patch, Legacy items (or items that drop prior to Patch 2.0.1) will no longer be able to be enchanted. This was a decision we ultimately made because certain Legacy items, when enchanted, became disproportionately strong compared to new items, which isn't the intent.


It's any item before the latest 2.0.1 patch, not just legends.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Thanks a lot.
Just think about it, isn't loot 2.0 with its new itemization will break lots of build that depend heavily on proc rate? It's really hard to decide whether to get rid of legacy rare or not now. Of course I know with the PL2.0, we'll get some free as too, but it has its limit. Looks like DH will be one of the classes that benefit the most from loot 2.0 as they've always been trying to get the most out of their limited resources by going all damage per hit rather than boosting their a.s like others.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Just think about it, isn't loot 2.0 with its new itemization will break lots of build that depend heavily on proc rate? It's really hard to decide whether to get rid of legacy rare or not now. Of course I know with the PL2.0, we'll get some free as too, but it has its limit. Looks like DH will be one of the classes that benefit the most from loot 2.0 as they've always been trying to get the most out of their limited resources by going all damage per hit rather than boosting their a.s like others.


not just proc rate. if you take careful note, loot 2.0 also decreased the amount of resources generated on crit or otherwise. overall DPS is also going to be fairly craptastic since crit dmg also took a hit. necklace no longer go up to 100% crit dmg. atk speed took a huge nerf too.... essentially they buried this giant nerf behind all those 300/300 main stat/vit and everyone is praising them for it... the cost of meteor didn't go down, but the APOC required to sustain meteor just went up and the nerf 2.0 made that APOC unreachable with new gears.

so as i mentioned before. ALOT of people will NEED to use their old gear simply to have a build of some sort. i mean try and reach 40% crit chance + 2.6 atk speed + 20 APOC on a wiz just got alot harder with nerf 2.0. this is the main reason you see so many people spamming their generator/freebie skills in pub instead of actual DPS skills. fact is, they HAD to spam those generators because they don't have the resources to cast anything else...


----------



## Sainesk

Kind of annoyed they removed apoc on the new Storm Crow, the reduced resource cost on new Chantodo's Force doesn't compete with apoc at all, at least there is apoc on the Will but 95-142 damage is laughable.

I was looking forward to finding a new Storm Crow, but I guess now i'll stick to my new Mempo/wait for a Tal Rasha's Guise to drop (+come on Azurewrath + Frostburn Gauntlets [apparently bugged at the moment and don't work?] to complete my cold/frost orb build).


----------



## psyclum

was wondering, is there a place where all the nerf 2.0 have been compiled? just eyeballing the gears i know atk speed, crit chance, crit dmg, pickup radius, APOC/resource regen, weapon dmg all took a hit. less apparent nerfs are the sockets on items because they take up the precious 4 primary stat rolls so if you have a BP with 3 sockets, you will only get a single primary roll on it. does anyone know of a place where all the nerfs are compiled so i know what gears to hang on to?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> overall DPS is also going to be fairly craptastic since crit dmg also took a hit. necklace no longer go up to 100% crit dmg.


i've seen a legendary amulet(tal rasha's) with 99% crit damage ^^ then again with only 4 primary stats dps will be way lower anyway.


----------



## Rickles

my templar now does 80k damage and has 400k toughness.









Beat up some T6 whites, died to T6 skellington king then dropped to T5 and killed SK without even using a potion.









My barb is at like 150k damage and 1 million toughness found a pretty decent build for T5/T6 in T5 I haven't found any elites I couldn't kill but I did die a couple times on one pack. In T4 I cleared act 1 with only 2 deaths both from going afk in a spot I thought was safe.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> my templar now does 80k damage and has 400k toughness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beat up some T6 whites, died to T6 skellington king then dropped to T5 and killed SK without even using a potion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My barb is at like 150k damage and 1 million toughness found a pretty decent build for T5/T6 in T5 I haven't found any elites I couldn't kill but I did die a couple times on one pack. In T4 I cleared act 1 with only 2 deaths both from going afk in a spot I thought was safe.


When I am alone I have no issues in T1&2 - however as soon as someone joins my company in T2... then I start to see how weak I am; albeit, I am able to survive the longest (even compared to barbs) - I do very little damage. I switched my step up around to favor 79k dps and dropping down to 1.8m toughness, but the difference is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> When I am alone I have no issues in T1&2 - however as soon as someone joins my company in T2... then I start to see how weak I am; albeit, I am able to survive the longest (even compared to barbs) - I do very little damage. I switched my step up around to favor 79k dps and dropping down to 1.8m toughness, but the difference is hardly noticeable.


I'm actually in the same boat on my Wiz. Master is easy, T1 is moderate and T2 is doable but, the moment a second person gets in...It's like







, I'm useless.


----------



## psyclum

if you were farming MP10 before, you should feel fairly comfortable in T4 T5 they are abit tough, but T6 gets nasty simply due to the ice balls, sparks, and poison highways covering up the whole room. this is of course if you were in legacy gear. in new gear.... you are going to struggle in T2/T3... yes your hp doubled from your old gear, but your dps drops so much that it wont matter if you cant put a dent in the mob. basically, UNLESS you are rolling around in ALL legendary gear in nerf 2.0, you are going to get pwnt by even white mobs because you simply cant dish out the hurt.

with that said, there are quite a few nice legendary gears to look forward to. but that also means you will be keeping more stuff in your inventory so you can bandolier out gear for different situations. such as putting on the bracer before you hit a shrine so you can spawn the elite pack, and switching out the necklace so you can get healed by laser etc...

so... basically there is no longer a "yellow" tier equipment in nerf 2.0 because the yellow's might as well be as weak as the blues... there is really only 2 tiers of USABLE gear in the new expansion. gold, and green. otherwise, you are just pewpewing with your freebie skills and wasting time.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> When I am alone I have no issues in T1&2 - however as soon as someone joins my company in T2... then I start to see how weak I am; albeit, I am able to survive the longest (even compared to barbs) - I do very little damage. I switched my step up around to favor 79k dps and dropping down to 1.8m toughness, but the difference is hardly noticeable.


from what i can tell, here is a rough translation in difficulty (if you are wearing legacy gear)

T1 = MP1-2
T2 = MP3-4
T3 = MP6-7
T4 = MP9-10
T5 = MP11
T6 = you need new legendarys + end game legacy gear to survive here.


----------



## Cryosis00

I think the fears of 2.0 changes are unfounded at this point in the game.

Yes, gear has changed. Yes, it will be more difficult (AT FIRST) to attain certain crit, crit damage and attack speed thresh holds, but with the new affixes on items, there are a lot more options for players.

This is also why paragon levels are so important. The passive bonuses really help take the sting out of gear choices.

Resource cost reduction - Not only is this in your paragon tree, but the affix also rolls on items. Imagine stacking this and being able to spam your resource spending abilities. Until someone seriously tests this, nobody can say

I found a legendary ring last night with a bonus with regen to class resources just for standing in fire. I was able to spam LTK on most elite packs, until they died.

For the 6 affix vanilla gear to 4 affix gear debate, I don't see the issue. The whole point of 6 affix gear were people hoping to get a double main stat roll. With the buff to how stats roll, it removes the need of extra affix slots to roll comparable gear. I have not tried to roll yellow gear chest or legs this patch so I can't confirm the sockets taking up main affix roll issue. I will say, I have the new Inna's chest and it has 3 main rolls, 2 secondary and 3 sockets. I also have 2 Paux Folds legendary pants, each with 3 main stats, 2 secondary and 2 sockets. At least for legendary sake, sockets do not use up a roll **ON Armor**, weapons are a different story.

Lets all get to level 70, see what level 70 only gear and torment gear drops. Then we can shout from the heavens.


----------



## Crazy9000

Also people seem to be forgetting the elemental bonus on items. Losing 5% DPS for an item that gives 15% cold damage will boost your damage if you use cold spells... it will just look lower on your character screen.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Also people seem to be forgetting the elemental bonus on items. Losing 5% DPS for an item that gives 15% cold damage will boost your damage if you use cold spells... it will just look lower on your character screen.


not forgetting the elemental damage. however, the MAJORITY of the damage done in D3 are the crits. i don't even bother turning on the white numbers when i play the game because the yellow numbers are what really hurts the mobs i'm killing. you can sit there and spam your freebie white number with +200% elemental dmg ALL DAY LONG and it will still end up killing you. but if you are spamming your 3m+ yellow number from meteor, you end up stopping them. it's that simple.

i'm NOT saying elemental dmg is useless, it's a GREAT DPS boost. however the cost of those DPS boost is your crit dmg + crit chance... that cost is far too high if you were already using MP10 gear. my friends and I are working on our T6 strategy and it DOES include elemental dmg but we can ONLY replace very pieces from our legacy gear before our yellow numbers fall from 7 digits to 6 digits... when a mob has 100m+ hp. your group have to be able to dishing out a combined 10m+ DPS if you want to realistically beat that fight because at T6 those new affixes elites have HURTS.

spamming 300k yellow's just doesn't cut it in the new high torment encounters... you will literally be sitting there and spamming that all day just to kill a white mob... a yellow horde + extra hp will lolstump you all day and that's an easy affix to deal with







vortex frozen sparkers are what you'll see in T6. they'll suck you right into an exploding ice ball all day long


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Resource cost reduction - Not only is this in your paragon tree, but the affix also rolls on items. Imagine stacking this and being able to spam your resource spending abilities. Until someone seriously tests this, nobody can say
> 
> I found a legendary ring last night with a bonus with regen to class resources just for standing in fire. I was able to spam LTK on most elite packs, until they died.
> 
> For the 6 affix vanilla gear to 4 affix gear debate, I don't see the issue. The whole point of 6 affix gear were people hoping to get a double main stat roll. With the buff to how stats roll, it removes the need of extra affix slots to roll comparable gear. I have not tried to roll yellow gear chest or legs this patch so I can't confirm the sockets taking up main affix roll issue. I will say, I have the new Inna's chest and it has 3 main rolls, 2 secondary and 3 sockets. I also have 2 Paux Folds legendary pants, each with 3 main stats, 2 secondary and 2 sockets. At least for legendary sake, sockets do not use up a roll **ON Armor**, weapons are a different story.
> 
> Lets all get to level 70, see what level 70 only gear and torment gear drops. Then we can shout from the heavens.


resource reduction doesn't come ANYWHERE near the nerf to APOC







and yes it WILL take legendarys to play post nerf 2.0. it's the ONLY way to play for many if they don't already have a nice set of legacy gear to fall back on. I'm not saying it's impossible. but you will be farming T1 for a LOOOOOOOONG time before you get the "build maker" legendary gear you are looking for... the new yellow gear are simply too weak to do much of anything... IF every single slot CAN roll a trifecta, then sure there is no problem. but lets not forget that crit, crit dmg, speed can ONLY roll on certain slots. so taking a 10% crit chance here and 50% crit dmg there REALLY cuts into your overall DPS output no matter how much elemental dmg you add.... not to mention the reduced resource regen... even if have the crit/crit dmg... you cant afford to cast that 40 resource spell because you had to give up that for either crit or that 300int...

what it comes down to is... post nerf 2.0.. you better be wearing some nice legendary gear or you might as well not play at all







yellow gear is the new blue gear.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> what it comes down to is... post nerf 2.0.. you better be wearing some nice legendary gear or you might as well not play at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow gear is the new blue gear.


yep, at least legendaries drop a lot more frequently and with a lot better average stats. when the mystic comes into play they dont even have to roll perfectly to be a decent enough piece to get you into t3-6


----------



## doomlord52

So some friends and I recently tried D3 again, after basically not playing it since Aug/Sept 2012. I have to say, its actually a lot of fun now - almost as fun as when I was originally doing the level 1-60 grind. Drops make sense, the difficulties aren't stupid anymore (6+ buff, jailer, frozen, molten chain, teleporting, exploding hyper frogs in act 3), you can actually get gold (repair costs are low enough), and most importantly; my wizard doesn't die to everything instantly.

I've only played a few hours in the last few days, but I've already found my first set piece as well as 5 "good" legionaries (and two useless ones).


----------



## cravinmild

Diablo will now drop a ledgy with every fresh game reset. I am thinking thats a lot of running for that one diablo ledgy at the end of act 4. Im going to see how long it would take to run the entire game just doing end bosses until i reach Diablo. WIth enough of us running individual game instances until end of act 4 where three other OCN members jumping in for the Diablo kill ..... it would be like a revolving door of ledgys. There has to be a pattern to use which would give maximum Diablo kills with minimal full game runs. If one could capitalize on this and with games taking an hour or so ..... my math says 4-5 ledgys an hour. Someone better at math than myself should be able to come up with a pattern and number of players to get this to work.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> resource reduction doesn't come ANYWHERE near the nerf to APOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes it WILL take legendarys to play post nerf 2.0. it's the ONLY way to play for many if they don't already have a nice set of legacy gear to fall back on. I'm not saying it's impossible. but you will be farming T1 for a LOOOOOOOONG time before you get the "build maker" legendary gear you are looking for... the new yellow gear are simply too weak to do much of anything... IF every single slot CAN roll a trifecta, then sure there is no problem. but lets not forget that crit, crit dmg, speed can ONLY roll on certain slots. so taking a 10% crit chance here and 50% crit dmg there REALLY cuts into your overall DPS output no matter how much elemental dmg you add.... not to mention the reduced resource regen... even if have the crit/crit dmg... you cant afford to cast that 40 resource spell because you had to give up that for either crit or that 300int...
> 
> what it comes down to is... post nerf 2.0.. you better be wearing some nice legendary gear or you might as well not play at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow gear is the new blue gear.


Have you tried resource reduction, like actually staking it on gear since 2.0 release? I doubt you have. Of course, it could always be a major fail









Also keep in mind APOC will still exist. The devs have just moved the bell curve. In one of the many developer interview's (I want to say it was a Moldren live chat while playing ROS with a dev) they stated APOC still existed, but they moved it into level 70 gear. They want that perfect APOC ratio to move into the end game gear as something for wizards to achieve but have to work towards.

Crit can still roll 10% on amulets (at least legendaries), 6% on bracers, 10% on gloves, 6% on helms (at least legendaries), 4% on rings (call that 8%) and 10% from paragon tree.

That is 50% CC. Remove paragon stats and you still have 40% CC. Some weapons and some passives also add to crit chance.

Where is the nerf?

Trifecta still exists. Someone linked a near perfect Leorics Signet the other night with a main stat roll.

CD takes the biggest hit since weapons can no longer roll 100% CD. I think the highest CD I have seen on weapons was 35% on some legendary. So yes, your CD crit will probably be lower, but what if you could increase your base damage to offset the lower CD multiplier? That is where elemental damage and %skill damage comes into play.

I believe a majority of our current issues are due to the mystic not being a part of the 2.0 patch. I don't have enough fingers to count how many legendaries dropped that I wish I could re-roll 1 main stat into a socket.

It is good to debate all of this. The problem is my side is less apparent because nothing is proven yet. Not until RoS and luck in drops will we have good data to refute anything being said.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Diablo will now drop a ledgy with every fresh game reset. I am thinking thats a lot of running for that one diablo ledgy at the end of act 4. Im going to see how long it would take to run the entire game just doing end bosses until i reach Diablo. WIth enough of us running individual game instances until end of act 4 where three other OCN members jumping in for the Diablo kill ..... it would be like a revolving door of ledgys. There has to be a pattern to use which would give maximum Diablo kills with minimal full game runs. If one could capitalize on this and with games taking an hour or so ..... my math says 4-5 ledgys an hour. Someone better at math than myself should be able to come up with a pattern and number of players to get this to work.


That bug is actually on Skeleton King, they have stated it is a bug and that they might move it to Diablo and make it a feature, however we are 2 weeks from RoS and I don't see them doing that, they might not even fix the bug in that time.

The bug also only works once, so you wouldn't be able to jump into someone else's game and get a second legendary unless you reset your quest. If you do reset your quest and then kill Diablo you then have to go back and clear the entire game before you could do it again.

I have done this 2 times for my barb and man do I hate act 2.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That bug is actually on Skeleton King, they have stated it is a bug and that they might move it to Diablo and make it a feature, however we are 2 weeks from RoS and I don't see them doing that, they might not even fix the bug in that time.
> 
> The bug also only works once, so you wouldn't be able to jump into someone else's game and get a second legendary unless you reset your quest. If you do reset your quest and then kill Diablo you then have to go back and clear the entire game before you could do it again.
> 
> I have done this 2 times for my barb and man do I hate act 2.


the work they are doing today includes patch 2.03 and part of that is changing the leg drop from sk to diablo. you are correct that it wont work more than once with joining others games though. you will actually have to run all the way through each time. the only way this would make sense to do is if you were able to get a guaranteed awesome drop.


----------



## chris164935

I have run through the quest line about 4 or 5 times now. Other than the guaranteed legendary drop from the Skeleton King (and now Diablo), I still find legendary items at the usual interval of 1 hour or so. I actually prefer doing the quest line over and over because it's not as repetitive as just running one area. It takes me roughly 10 hours or so to run through the whole quest line and that is will clearing every single area I go through. I could probably save about 5 or more hours if I only focused on getting the quest objectives done.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So some friends and I recently tried D3 again, after basically not playing it since Aug/Sept 2012. I have to say, its actually a lot of fun now - almost as fun as when I was originally doing the level 1-60 grind. Drops make sense, the difficulties aren't stupid anymore (6+ buff, jailer, frozen, molten chain, teleporting, exploding hyper frogs in act 3), you can actually get gold (repair costs are low enough), and most importantly; my wizard doesn't die to everything instantly.
> 
> I've only played a few hours in the last few days, but I've already found my first set piece as well as 5 "good" legionaries (and two useless ones).


the problem is not apparent till you get to higher tier torment. much like how monster power was not really an issue till you go pass MP5.

there are still plenty of insta kill situations if you aren't prepared for it in T6.(vortexed into an exploding iceball pretty much locks you in for a death







) the strategy my friends and i are working on is a pretty far departure from the conventional way of thinking when it comes to D3. it ALL about group synergy at T5+ meaning there is really no such thing as a PUG for T5+ if you don't want to die over and over again


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Diablo will now drop a ledgy with every fresh game reset. I am thinking thats a lot of running for that one diablo ledgy at the end of act 4. Im going to see how long it would take to run the entire game just doing end bosses until i reach Diablo. WIth enough of us running individual game instances until end of act 4 where three other OCN members jumping in for the Diablo kill ..... it would be like a revolving door of ledgys. There has to be a pattern to use which would give maximum Diablo kills with minimal full game runs. If one could capitalize on this and with games taking an hour or so ..... my math says 4-5 ledgys an hour. Someone better at math than myself should be able to come up with a pattern and number of players to get this to work.


the game reset has a cooldown. i don't know how many days, but there is a cooldown for it. if anyone knows, please chime in because i'm interested in that info myself









problem with legdy's is that they become no drop after 2 hrs and you can only trade among the people in your group at the time it drops. so it's not really as effective if you are trying to "dress up" a friend who may be hurting for that piece of "build maker" legdy you got. so you either have to carry him till he gets his own or he's gonna look for greener pasture.

as a prefect example. the new cindercoat is a "build maker" for a number of builds for different classes. but the drop rate reflects its power and you'll be carrying your friend for a LOOOOOONG time before it drops for him.


----------



## Crazy9000

There is no cool down for game reset. You have to complete every quest and checkpoint before you can do it again, so no joining a multiplayer game and skipping everything.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There is no cool down for game reset. You have to complete every quest and checkpoint before you can do it again, so no joining a multiplayer game and skipping everything.


ahh ok. sounds reasonable. but then that just means it will take that much longer to get the legendary you need for any build. aside from a few pieces which are VERY nice, there are still tons of legendarys that are pretty meh. unfortunately there are still plenty of legacy yellow that are better then the new legendary gears...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Have you tried resource reduction, like actually staking it on gear since 2.0 release? I doubt you have. Of course, it could always be a major fail


yes. and 4% here and 6% there on resource reduction also means you are giving up that 13% fire dmg and 6% crit chance because they are all fighting for those 4 primary rolls on those valuable slots. like i said. IF all stats can roll on ALL slots, then it would be less of a problem. but trifecta stats can ONLY roll on some slots which happens to be resource regen slots as well as some elemental dmg slots... too many stats on too few slots to roll for. we have to keep in mind that the MAX number of primary that CAN be rolled on a yellow has been nerfed to 4... so you cant say "oh you can roll resource reduction + fire dmg + crit + crit dmg + 300int + 300 vit + 80 all resist....." it CAN'T because it's locked at 4 stats MAX. this is where the GIANT nerf comes in and kick you in the nuts that people are blinded to because they saw those 300/300 +4% life doubling their hp's


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm actually in the same boat on my Wiz. Master is easy, T1 is moderate and T2 is doable but, the moment a second person gets in...It's like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm useless.


I don't find you useless









I feel that way when I play with calm and some of my other firends. I played with a dude yesterday with 40% arcane and 70% to elites. When we fought an elite pack on t3 it literally just melted.


----------



## cravinmild

Dagnabit Blizz,

8h downtime - where's the emote for "Dumbass" -an animation of smacking the back of a head" (That 70's show anyone







) I never get free time in the middle of the afternoon on a weekday.


----------



## doomlord52

So, does anyone have any links to current good Wizard builds? I'm so far disconnected on what's "good", that all I've done is use anything/everything that does tons of damage - but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So, does anyone have any links to current good Wizard builds? I'm so far disconnected on what's "good", that all I've done is use anything/everything that does tons of damage - but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right.


depends on what gear you have. frozen orb seems to be the flavor of the month right now. but once you get a new cindercoat, you can give meteor build a try.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So, does anyone have any links to current good Wizard builds? I'm so far disconnected on what's "good", that all I've done is use anything/everything that does tons of damage - but I'm not sure if I'm doing it right.


Arcane orb with frozen orb rune. Prodigy is a must to keep arcane power up, and cold blooded gives good DPS boost. After that I mostly use buff skills, but the specifics aren't as important.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624

Archon with the explode rune is really good for short runs like COTA, since you can just explode the elite and not waste time on it. Otherwise I think the cooldown is too long to be worth it for a longer run.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I don't find you useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that way when I play with calm and some of my other firends. I played with a dude yesterday with 40% arcane and 70% to elites. When we fought an elite pack on t3 it literally just melted.


I hear you on that! I was running with calm and 2 DH's and things would die before i could even get to them.


----------



## Rickles

YES!!! They fixed leg 2 handers so they will actually do 2h damage.

Time to get some fat barb loot.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> YES!!! They fixed leg 2 handers so they will actually do 2h damage.
> 
> Time to get some fat barb loot.


GOOD GOOD! want to run my 2h monk build that is the new WW barb! SO FAST with dmg to tempest rush + sweeping wind. Very item depending for spirit generation, but if you can attain the right dmg + elemental % etc... then its ridiculous. I can one shot ones almost in t1 now and my gear isnt where I want it (and using a intel legacy skorn lol).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Diablo will now drop a ledgy with every fresh game reset. I am thinking thats a lot of running for that one diablo ledgy at the end of act 4. Im going to see how long it would take to run the entire game just doing end bosses until i reach Diablo. WIth enough of us running individual game instances until end of act 4 where three other OCN members jumping in for the Diablo kill ..... it would be like a revolving door of ledgys. There has to be a pattern to use which would give maximum Diablo kills with minimal full game runs. If one could capitalize on this and with games taking an hour or so ..... my math says 4-5 ledgys an hour. Someone better at math than myself should be able to come up with a pattern and number of players to get this to work.


Wanted to do this, but won't work. For everyone to get leg it has to be fresh first kill for all. Anyway, I commented because monk is the new fastest farm class with the right gear. I can already tell. 10% move speed passive on top of the 25% base, then another 25% with tempest rush its cray cray!

BUT, two days ago i reset quests. Killed skele king got leg. then went straight to diablo got leg. Haven't finished all quests to reset yet, but they BOTH gave me a leg each for the kill.


----------



## chris164935

How do you know 2-handed weapons are fixed? Can you post a link to where it is discussed? Thanks.


----------



## cravinmild

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12032663322

suggests they are still broken ... I still need to play post patch to confirm myself ... i hope they are fixed


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12032663322
> 
> suggests they are still broken ... I still need to play post patch to confirm myself ... i hope they are fixed


lol awesome... I was excited about 2h builds... For some, benefits still outweigh the negatives... but still a dps boost would be nice. Maybe if blizzard even did something to the gems. so if you socket a weapon you get different results depending on if you put it in a 2h or 1h. less/more bonus i mean. Dunno, but havent bothered much with crafting yet. I am going to craft a bunch here in about 3 hours when I get off work though to test the leg plans now. Those one handers are looking sexy.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Anyone else getting massive lag spikes? (from 120ms to over 1700ms).


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Anyone else getting massive lag spikes? (from 120ms to over 1700ms).


YES! It's so bad that I can't even play since the 2.0.1 patch. I've tried everything I can think of but so far it just won't stop.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> from what i can tell, here is a rough translation in difficulty (if you are wearing legacy gear)
> 
> T1 = MP1-2
> T2 = MP3-4
> T3 = MP6-7
> T4 = MP9-10
> T5 = MP11
> T6 = you need new legendarys + end game legacy gear to survive here.


My DH was capableof soloing 3 ubers MP10 eyes closed and got crushed to ashes by mp3 elites with electric affixes, basically everything will crush her to ashes...
'cause blizz decided to remove ls from shadow power completely.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> YES! It's so bad that I can't even play since the 2.0.1 patch. I've tried everything I can think of but so far it just won't stop.


Its so frustrating. On my DH, whenever I try and vault away from AoE's, nothing happens. Luckily I've been playing with a friend that rolls a Barb or I'd die constantly.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> My DH was capableof soloing 3 ubers MP10 eyes closed and got crushed to ashes by mp3 elites with electric affixes, basically everything will crush her to ashes...
> 'cause blizz decided to remove ls from shadow power completely.


hence my friends and i are working on new tactics to deal with post nerf 2.0. it's doable, but counter-intuitive so unless you have a specifically made group where everyone knows what's going on, it wont work. my friend does not want to let the info out till it's refined more, but what i can say is we've already done ubers at T6 and the key is teamwork and synergy. i can also tell you that DH is the most powerful class post nerf 2.0


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hence my friends and i are working on new tactics to deal with post nerf 2.0. it's doable, but counter-intuitive so unless you have a specifically made group where everyone knows what's going on, it wont work. my friend does not want to let the info out till it's refined more, but what i can say is we've already done ubers at T6 and the key is teamwork and synergy. i can also tell you that DH is the most powerful class post nerf 2.0


Dh has plenty of burst dmg to deal wit the higher mps. Now, more than ever, traditional roles come into play. Need tanks for CC/healing or buffs, and solid DPSers for the burst. A DH with heavy +% [dmg] on gear is stupidly ridiculous with just a tad bit of skill. I kind of like the nerfs now because it brings back skillful gameplay and traditional roles of team work.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hence my friends and i are working on new tactics to deal with post nerf 2.0. it's doable, but counter-intuitive so unless you have a specifically made group where everyone knows what's going on, it wont work. my friend does not want to let the info out till it's refined more, but what i can say is we've already done ubers at T6 and the key is teamwork and synergy. i can also tell you that DH is the most powerful class post nerf 2.0


I'd be very interested to see what you come up with. With my Demon Hunter, I was the tank of my usual group up to MP10 and I could solo MP8 whilst unbelievably drunk and not die. Now I simply don't know what to do.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I'd be very interested to see what you come up with. With my Demon Hunter, I was the tank of my usual group up to MP10 and I could solo MP8 whilst unbelievably drunk and not die. Now I simply don't know what to do.


DH is a pure DPS class in the tactics we are working on. the key is the new cindercoat and legacy 2 socket manticore.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I kind of like the nerfs now because it brings back skillful gameplay and traditional roles of team work.


Very true, this is the sole reason why I've been sticking along with my DH from day 1. Lots of build and potential tactics to explore and test = lots of fun. Especially when you can make up the gaps between L4N and new legendary (Pre 2.0) and live with it for a long long time.
Let's see how will the build diversity be affected once us DH reached lvl70 and got some awesome 70 legendary, for now, no one can be assure of anything.


----------



## chris164935

I think a great team would be like 1 or 2 tank monks with at least cyclone strike and either a dh or wizard (or both to get a full game) with nice DPS and area damage. At least, in normal runs fighting trash mobs, elites, and champions. For infernal machine, having 2 tank characters of any kind to take most of the damage from the bosses would be key, possibly keeping them close by so guys with high DPS and area damage can hit them both at the same time.

And speaking of area damage, does anyone know how the percentages work? Would it be a percentage of the total damage you deal in a hit count as area damage?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

A Monk with some proper setup e.g 2.0 Sledge Fist will be the master of crowd control. Imagine a high DPS weap with 40%+ Chance to stun enemies








Going full tanky? 2 Sledge fist would net a total amount of ~100% chance to stun, crazy


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I think a great team would be like 1 or 2 tank monks with at least cyclone strike and either a dh or wizard (or both to get a full game) with nice DPS and area damage. At least, in normal runs fighting trash mobs, elites, and champions. For infernal machine, having 2 tank characters of any kind to take most of the damage from the bosses would be key, possibly keeping them close by so guys with high DPS and area damage can hit them both at the same time.
> 
> And speaking of area damage, does anyone know how the percentages work? Would it be a percentage of the total damage you deal in a hit count as area damage?


Best way i have found to do infernal machine is 1 tank and 3 high dps toons. the tank distracts and separates one of the bosses while the other 3 kill off the other one with ease, then they come kill the one who has been trying to kill the tank with little to no success.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> A Monk with some proper setup e.g 2.0 Sledge Fist will be the master of crowd control. Imagine a high DPS weap with 40%+ Chance to stun enemies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going full tanky? 2 Sledge fist would net a total amount of ~100% chance to stun, crazy


i don't believe you can have more than one of the same legendary equipped at the same time.


----------



## cravinmild

two ledgys last night, amulet not worth the pixels it was printed with and then a moment later a ledgy ring which was also equally crappy. Three stats on the ring and the special was "squeal".... yaaaa my ring makes pig noises







that will really help mow the masses down. That roll is right up there with the Simpsons "RUN HE HAS A BOARD WITH A NAIL IN IT" .


----------



## Cryosis00

Before patch 2.0.3 I could not get a crafted legendary 2h to roll above 1kDPS. After the patch I can achieve 1.4kDPS rolls. Sadly the rolls are still not where they need to be for me to consider a 2H worth equipping.

2H need to be north of 1.6k for me to even consider and also must have a socket. I think it would be neat if 2H were unique in that they could roll sockets as a primary and secondary stat. Having a 2 socket 2H would make it much more competitive to someone dual wielding socketed 1H'ers.

If you have the Hallowed Defender recipe, which gives you access to the Hallowed Hands (legendary/set fist weapon). I suggest crafting some as a monk. They can roll 1.4k+ DPS with sockets.

Also, SELL THOSE DIAMONDS. AH now allows you to sell these gems. Flawless Squares were going very cheap once the servers came up but moved back to 100k each late last night.

No point to keeping any of your gems. Once RoS hits marquis gems will be dropping from 61+ mobs.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Before patch 2.0.3 I could not get a crafted legendary 2h to roll above 1kDPS. After the patch I can achieve 1.4kDPS rolls. Sadly the rolls are still not where they need to be for me to consider a 2H worth equipping.
> 
> 2H need to be north of 1.6k for me to even consider and also must have a socket. I think it would be neat if 2H were unique in that they could roll sockets as a primary and secondary stat. Having a 2 socket 2H would make it much more competitive to someone dual wielding socketed 1H'ers.
> 
> If you have the Hallowed Defender recipe, which gives you access to the Hallowed Hands (legendary/set fist weapon). I suggest crafting some as a monk. They can roll 1.4k+ DPS with sockets.
> 
> Also, SELL THOSE DIAMONDS. AH now allows you to sell these gems. Flawless Squares were going very cheap once the servers came up but moved back to 100k each late last night.
> 
> No point to keeping any of your gems. Once RoS hits marquis gems will be dropping from 61+ mobs.


Very excited about this i have like 100 of them lol


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i don't believe you can have more than one of the same legendary equipped at the same time.


No you are correct - you cannot.


----------



## Levesque

Just found a 49% stun sledge fist for my monk. It's definitely a game changer.


----------



## cravinmild

really bad lag for me today. complete freezes for several seconds, loot cant be picked up, procs not going off, dead monsters keep attacking, hits not registering when close to a wall, monsters which cant take damage ....... wth blizz?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> No you are correct - you cannot.


You can if one is legacy, just to make it more complicated


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> two ledgys last night, amulet not worth the pixels it was printed with and then a moment later a ledgy ring which was also equally crappy. Three stats on the ring and the special was "squeal".... yaaaa my ring makes pig noises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that will really help mow the masses down. That roll is right up there with the Simpsons "RUN HE HAS A BOARD WITH A NAIL IN IT" .


Well at least you aren't like me who has had only 2 set pieces drop ever and they were the same piece. And then a Set BS plan for a lvl 31.... *** am I gonna do with that?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> really bad lag for me today. complete freezes for several seconds, loot cant be picked up, procs not going off, dead monsters keep attacking, hits not registering when close to a wall, monsters which cant take damage ....... wth blizz?


Had a bit of that last night as well.

Clicked on someone's achievement in chat, game froze, then I end up in the lava outside the map in Core of Arreat. NICE!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Had a bit of that last night as well.
> 
> Clicked on someone's achievement in chat, game froze, then I end up in the lava outside the map in Core of Arreat. NICE!


My game freaks out whenever I click on an achievement so I just don't anymore. I thought about reporting it but wasn't sure where to do it then forgot by the time I actually exited the game. I will try and do that tonight.


----------



## yahu

I finally got to play for a bit last night. Jumped in and pushed to ol' Skeletor on T3. Realized I forgot to reset the game and didn't get a legendary from him, but a few along the way (nothing notable). Played around with 0dog and paragon points, though it is definitely nerf'd. At first I thought it was real bad but I realized my macro was doing more summoning than sacrificing. I'm not sure if this is due to the game update, the hardware/software controlling the macro (Logitech software sucks), or something else.

I haven't had lag problems (played till about 2A) but every once in a while I would lose connection and have to start at an earlier save point, which sucked. It only happened 3 - 4 times tho and then it was fine.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I finally got to play for a bit last night. Jumped in and pushed to ol' Skeletor on T3. Realized I forgot to reset the game and didn't get a legendary from him, but a few along the way (nothing notable). Played around with 0dog and paragon points, though it is definitely nerf'd. At first I thought it was real bad but I realized my macro was doing more summoning than sacrificing. I'm not sure if this is due to the game update, the hardware/software controlling the macro (Logitech software sucks), or something else.
> 
> I haven't had lag problems (played till about 2A) but every once in a while I would lose connection and have to start at an earlier save point, which sucked. It only happened 3 - 4 times tho and then it was fine.


Skeleton king doesn't drop a legend anymore. The patch yesterday switched the guaranteed drop to Diablo, which makes more sense.


----------



## yahu

sonuva! that's just my luck. I reset as soon as I was done and pushed to Cain before logging off. I guess that was for naught.


----------



## cravinmild

I just started my do over of the game. COTA are good for P lvls but my gosh is it ever boring. I do a bar and a bit each run @ 2-3min per run including resets. I have had about 5 ledgys so far ... all JUNK


----------



## JTHMfreak

How do I reset?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How do I reset?


When electing your quest, hit "reset quests"







.

It's only available if you've done every quest and checkpoint... so if you've joined multiplayer games, you've probably missed one and have to go back and complete it.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i don't believe you can have more than one of the same legendary equipped at the same time.


The 2.0 one and the legacy one.
It's a very common style when it comes to creating a true zero dps supporter. Just like equipping two ring that gives you %block chance, i don't remember the name though, but still, one legacy, one current.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Had a bit of that last night as well.
> 
> Clicked on someone's achievement in chat, game froze, then I end up in the lava outside the map in Core of Arreat. NICE!


I only really experience lag when I use "Dashing Strike" with my monk.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I only really experience lag when I use "Dashing Strike" with my monk.


In some of the wizard groups we were playing last week, I had some serious lag in certain areas...

It seems to really only occur on act 3...


----------



## cravinmild

I notice it more in act 3 as i play that the most. My Ray at times will not turn off after releasing the button, creatures move but no damage is done, few seconds later everything is in new places and Im almost dead. This only happens with a screen full of monsters and quick key inputs by me. I can tell instantly if the game will be laggy. A split second release of my ray of death and most things die instantly but when the game is acting up it takes several seconds to kill the same monsters. The worst is procs not going off as most rely on those procs to stay alive and replenish our pools


----------



## MattGordon

Got my very first legendary, I think it's pretty good







.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> In some of the wizard groups we were playing last week, I had some serious lag in certain areas...
> 
> It seems to really only occur on act 3...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I notice it more in act 3 as i play that the most. My Ray at times will not turn off after releasing the button, creatures move but no damage is done, few seconds later everything is in new places and Im almost dead. This only happens with a screen full of monsters and quick key inputs by me. I can tell instantly if the game will be laggy. A split second release of my ray of death and most things die instantly but when the game is acting up it takes several seconds to kill the same monsters. The worst is procs not going off as most rely on those procs to stay alive and replenish our pools


Interestingly enough - I was playing in Act III - TIII








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Got my very first legendary, I think it's pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really need to find myself some items that have Arcane stats


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Got my very first legendary, I think it's pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is the funnest Item I have found, and I found another one last night. I would really suggest a build around it as running into melee and blowing stuff up is fun. I use magic missile and arcane barrage but that is becuase i have a mirrorball that shoots 3 missiles instead of 1.

In the span of 15min I proceeded to get 4 leg drops and one leg plan. The moonward was the only good one but I already had one, and it dropped about 45 seconds into my game from a chest.


----------



## Rickles

Managed to get IK boots on my barbie


----------



## n0ypi

So I just beat the game with my barbarian on expert mode, and went straight to master and beat diablo there! I must say this game is so addicting I love it!. Now that I've unlocked torment and can get paragon levels now, where should I go to start farming for items?


----------



## cravinmild

two hour count down till a ledgy drops and pretty much everything like chests and bodies can drop ledgys also ...... If you just started in the T lvls you will need to complete the entire game again for the first time before get access/picking a certain area to farm .... if i remember correctly. I like COTA for quick xp but its boring if you spend any time in there.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So I just beat the game with my barbarian on expert mode, and went straight to master and beat diablo there! I must say this game is so addicting I love it!. Now that I've unlocked torment and can get paragon levels now, where should I go to start farming for items?


Personally, I like the last quest in Act III.

This is where I spend most of my time


----------



## n0ypi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> two hour count down till a ledgy drops and pretty much everything like chests and bodies can drop ledgys also ...... If you just started in the T lvls you will need to complete the entire game again for the first time before get access/picking a certain area to farm .... if i remember correctly. I like COTA for quick xp but its boring if you spend any time in there.


So I have to start T1 from Act 1 til finish before unlocking T2?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So I have to start T1 from Act 1 til finish before unlocking T2?


No once you get 60 and have beaten the game you unlock Torment and can choose any difficulty you want.


----------



## yahu

@n0ypi, I think what the other user was saying (too lazy to click back a page...) is once you get to torment levels you need to beat the game through again from Act I in order to manually choose where to go deeper in the game to farm those levels in the future. E.g. - if you wanted to farm Act III Azmodan on Torment, you can't jump directly there now. This is the way it worked in pre-loot 2.0 patch anyway. You would have to run through all of Inferno before being able to go back to a specific quest to farm over and over again (or at least get up through that quest).

Right now you should be able to choose any torment level you would like though via the slider. You could also likely get someone to "power Act" (not really power leveling - just getting you key points in the game) you through torment so that you don't have to go through all the way again before farming.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @n0ypi, I think what the other user was saying (too lazy to click back a page...) is once you get to torment levels you need to beat the game through again from Act I in order to manually choose where to go deeper in the game to farm those levels in the future. E.g. - if you wanted to farm Act III Azmodan on Torment, you can't jump directly there now. This is the way it worked in pre-loot 2.0 patch anyway. You would have to run through all of Inferno before being able to go back to a specific quest to farm over and over again (or at least get up through that quest).
> 
> Right now you should be able to choose any torment level you would like though via the slider. You could also likely get someone to "power Act" (not really power leveling - just getting you key points in the game) you through torment so that you don't have to go through all the way again before farming.


I got my GF's monk up to 60 and she didn't have to play through the game again. I think you only have to play through quests once and you get them, regardless of the difficulty.


----------



## SirWaWa

what's the best act to farm now since farming actually yields results without wasting hours and hours of time?
(btw solo farming yields more drops than co-op regardless if public or private)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> what's the best act to farm now since farming actually yields results without wasting hours and hours of time?
> (btw solo farming yields more drops than co-op regardless if public or private)


same as its always been. act3


----------



## Crazy9000

Farming for items is probably a waste of time at the moment with RoS coming out soon. Farming XP either reset for quest bonus and playthough, or do COTA runs or something.


----------



## yahu

actually Act I has a good farming area; I can't remember the names of all the areas off the top of my head but work backwards to fields of misery from the area where you get the two globe thingys. I personally like the Arreat core from ActIII but I think Act I yields better results.

As for not having to play all the way through torment with her monk, was she in a MP game with others that already had checkpoints met in torment? If so, that is how it was likely done. If not, then they must have changed this. You used to have to play through (or get someone to power you through) all 4 difficulty levels.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> actually Act I has a good farming area; I can't remember the names of all the areas off the top of my head but work backwards to fields of misery from the area where you get the two globe thingys. I personally like the Arreat core from ActIII but I think Act I yields better results.
> 
> As for not having to play all the way through torment with her monk, was she in a MP game with others that already had checkpoints met in torment? If so, that is how it was likely done. If not, then they must have changed this. You used to have to play through (or get someone to power you through) all 4 difficulty levels.


Yeah it's kind of hard to tell without making a new character and beating the game, which I haven't done lol.

From the layout now, it looks like you only have to beat the game once, not 3x for the difficulties like before. I could be wrong since my GF's char was created before 2.0, but didn't level until recently.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Farming for items is probably a waste of time at the moment with RoS coming out soon. Farming XP either reset for quest bonus and playthough, or do COTA runs or something.


...
it's not a waste of time, more like time not well spent


----------



## subyman

I picked up 4 legendaries plus a legendary recipe (The Wedge) in only a few hours since I started. I got them finishing Act 3 and 4 on Master. I'm now rerunning the game on torment. The game is so much better now.


----------



## SirWaWa

is monster density unchanged?


----------



## navynuke499

anyone else have issues doing COTA runs? i get disconnected when i try to do my second one. is there a minimum time needed between games?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> anyone else have issues doing COTA runs? i get disconnected when i try to do my second one. is there a minimum time needed between games?


I ran about twenty in a row pretty quick last night with no issue.


----------



## bustacap22

.


----------



## cravinmild

XP runs in COTA

how many bars you guys fill per run (portal into Festering Woods and straight to the COTA-end game restart). Just wondering as i get just over a bar most times and two if im lucky. Most runs are under three mins total


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> XP runs in COTA
> 
> how many bars you guys fill per run (portal into Festering Woods and straight to the COTA-end game restart). Just wondering as i get just over a bar most times and two if im lucky. Most runs are under three mins total


Switch your quest to the one where you talk to alaric- then run to the COTA, town portal, and exit game.

Then every time you start a new game, there's a TP up straight into the COTA as long as you don't grab the orb thing.









I don't think my runs take much more then a min, and I get most of an XP bar segment. Gets kind of boring though







. If you're a wizard, use archon for the elite pack and that saves a lot of time.


----------



## cravinmild

Thank you for that tidbit, my runs shall speed up a great deal .... guess i could have youtube the proper way lol. When i go in i normally will run around first and stir the mob up so they spawn a ton of monsters.


----------



## navynuke499

servers are so terrible tonight its not worth playing


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> servers are so terrible tonight its not worth playing


Yeah, caved in myself...


----------



## RX7-2nr

I've been playing it a bit. Pretty fun, I'm liking the loot changes. I was playing a critical mass wizard before, now I've been just using disintegrate with the volatility rune.


----------



## MattGordon

So what, did I just get a piece for an item that's out of the current level range..? I thought the max was 60 atm.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So what, did I just get a piece for an item that's out of the current level range..? I thought the max was 60 atm.


Yep. You can also straight find items that require level 61 to use, and crusader-only shields and flails.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Slightly off-topic but, I was installing a secondary ssd today for games and I was changing default install locations and directories when I noticed how flippin easy it is to do with the battle.net manager. Just tell it where you want to install things from here on out and where you want the game to launch from. So all I had to do was move it, point to it without any fuss and I was all good. Unlike my Origin experiences where I've had to download BF4 twice, correction thrice.

Anywho, /random discovery/rant


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep. You can also straight find items that require level 61 to use, and crusader-only shields and flails.


Oh so it's a tease for the expansion. Well played, Blizzard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Oh so it's a tease for the expansion. Well played, Blizzard.


Speaking of... Crusader skill calculator is released.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/crusader


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Speaking of... Crusader skill calculator is released.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/crusader


HAMMMMMMMERDINNNNNNNNS RETURN


----------



## -SE7EN-

had to check out this patch a lil bit today, even though I am on terrible internet ATM. ran through t2 in DO+DS and it was pretty easy in my pre-patch gear+CoB build with all the lag. didn't find anything of note, but did like some of the new monster affixes. Don't much care for the BS of having all the RoS stuff you're 'missing' basically shoved in your face everywhere you look, like all the locked skills and passives showing up. I don't remember if they did the same thing with LoD, but I still think it is quite... well I don't know the word I would use, but I don't like it. Don't get me wrong, I have my CE locked in at GameStop even though I probably won't be able to play for some time after it is released, but enough is enough. I don't think there is any one currently playing D3 that doesn't know an expansion is coming. I suppose it might be okay if they remove it a lil bit after RoS is actually released, but its still ****ty.


----------



## n0ypi

Anybody know a good build for a newbie barbarian? This is what I have so far =( http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlipeFFect-1290/hero/41486966


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Some ppl on Bnet say it's still the good old WW. Just need some rework on rune choice.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah it's kind of hard to tell without making a new character and beating the game, which I haven't done lol.
> 
> From the layout now, it looks like you only have to beat the game once, not 3x for the difficulties like before. I could be wrong since my GF's char was created before 2.0, but didn't level until recently.


I leveled a wizard from 1-60 during the patch. I was able to choose torment right off the bat, but I was not able to jump around becuase I had not beaten the game at all with the character. However my DH who was lvl 54 was able to choose torment and jump to any quest I had beaten so far and I had never finished hell mode with him. So you don't need to rebeat the game when you get totorment. The criteria for unlocking torment is just getting to 60.


----------



## Sainesk

Meh, sold a legacy stone of jordan that was okay for 5K, didn't put a min by mistake, i'd rather have taken the 15% loss but you can't bid/buy your own bids anymore? +1 auction slot wasted for 36 hours







for like 5 seconds of playtime gold.

I have way too many legacy items which I doubt i'll get rid of unless I pull a few more of those auctions off so with some of the battle.net balance I made off the RMAH I bought another D3 copy since it's on sale mainly for mules (currently only had 1 character that could play with a near empty inventory at a time). I just can't bring myself to salvage some of them - when you WW around in a piece of gear for months almost feel sentimental about it (yep, i'm crazy) and it'll free up space on my main account for the new legendaries. Think only ones i'm keeping on my main is a few puzzle rings and a source till I find a new/lv 70 one with better damage than the current terrible rolls the new lv 60 ones are getting.

Got rid of most of my gold and radiant star gems too (only emerald and topaz, I spent way more on my ruby and amethyst ones than what they're selling for now thanks to the new craft costs) because I don't know what's going to happen this weekend, panic buy or panic sell and I feared it may be sell. That 30% chunk Blizz takes, I can't imagine how much money they made off the RMAH.

Looking forward to the 99% of pub games that will be 4 crusaders soon


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> Anybody know a good build for a newbie barbarian? This is what I have so far =( http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlipeFFect-1290/hero/41486966


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhdRcP!TUe!YYYcZb

Is what I would recommend for any and every barb.

Frenzy - smite is good for high health single targets

Rend - bloodlust keeps you alive and you want this up on everything you see

overpower - momentum easy way to generate enough rage to WW spam on cooldown

ww- wind shear spin on 4+ mobs only get a ton of rage

WoTB - Slaughter is for melting elite packs

Battle Rage - bloodshed great synergy with all your moves


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Meh, sold a legacy stone of jordan that was okay for 5K, didn't put a min by mistake, i'd rather have taken the 15% loss but you can't bid/buy your own bids anymore? +1 auction slot wasted for 36 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for like 5 seconds of playtime gold.
> 
> I have way too many legacy items which I doubt i'll get rid of unless I pull a few more of those auctions off so with some of the battle.net balance I made off the RMAH I bought another D3 copy since it's on sale mainly for mules (currently only had 1 character that could play with a near empty inventory at a time). I just can't bring myself to salvage some of them - when you WW around in a piece of gear for months almost feel sentimental about it (yep, i'm crazy) and it'll free up space on my main account for the new legendaries. Think only ones i'm keeping on my main is a few puzzle rings and a source till I find a new/lv 70 one with better damage than the current terrible rolls the new lv 60 ones are getting.
> 
> Got rid of most of my gold and radiant star gems too (only emerald and topaz, I spent way more on my ruby and amethyst ones than what they're selling for now thanks to the new craft costs) because I don't know what's going to happen this weekend, panic buy or panic sell and I feared it may be sell. That 30% chunk Blizz takes, I can't imagine how much money they made off the RMAH.
> 
> Looking forward to the 99% of pub games that will be 4 crusaders soon


Yeah I just sold 250m gold. I enjoy finding stuff my self so I'm dumping all my gear I can.


----------



## DerkaDerka

Did anybody else play Path of Exiles before they tried Diablo III? I'm absolutely infatuated with PoE and I'm afraid if I pick up D3 all I'm going to do is compare the two since PoE is free and D3 is almost two years old and still costs $20 at 50% off.

$20 is pocket change, but with all the great semi-new games (<1yr old) I've purchased from Steam sales for less than $10, paying $20 for a game that is almost two years old just feels like a rip-off even though I know there's way more than $20 worth of content.


----------



## Masked

Tried playing my barb the other night -- Really not impressed. Same with the monk...Melee needs to be beefed up a bit...Seriously.

At this point, I think I'm going to 1-60 a WD and really go from there.

Love the wiz/DH but, want to get the WD up while I have the bonus.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Tried playing my barb the other night -- Really not impressed. Same with the monk...Melee needs to be beefed up a bit...Seriously.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm going to 1-60 a WD and really go from there.
> 
> Love the wiz/DH but, want to get the WD up while I have the bonus.


Agreed, made a barb the other night (have a 60 DH) and the barb is boring and weak with imo better leveling gear than my DH had.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerkaDerka*
> 
> Did anybody else play Path of Exiles before they tried Diablo III? I'm absolutely infatuated with PoE and I'm afraid if I pick up D3 all I'm going to do is compare the two since PoE is free and D3 is almost two years old and still costs $20 at 50% off.
> 
> $20 is pocket change, but with all the great semi-new games (<1yr old) I've purchased from Steam sales for less than $10, paying $20 for a game that is almost two years old just feels like a rip-off even though I know there's way more than $20 worth of content.


I didn't play PoE until after I had played D3, but I did check it out after I got bored with hundreds of hours into Diablo. I personally don't like PoE very much, it seems like it is just a big-skill tree for the sake of an illusion of choice. I mean, price-wise is a bad way to compare them. PoE has low-quality visuals focusing more on the type of gameplay they are after, with a small-ish development team and a F2P model. Diablo 3 is spectacular visuals going after the basic hack-n-slash aRPG formula with a AAA development team and budget. The combat system is spectacular, which is a point many like to forget while they quibble over drop rates etc. If you can get D3 for $20 and like the style of game it is, go for it, you should definitely get your money's worth from it, even if you don't become a several-hundred-hours-farmer like a lot of us







who knows, you may even like it enough to drop another chunk on the xpac that is coming on the 25th......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Tried playing my barb the other night -- Really not impressed. Same with the monk...Melee needs to be beefed up a bit...Seriously.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm going to 1-60 a WD and really go from there.
> 
> Love the wiz/DH but, want to get the WD up while I have the bonus.


welcome, future WD


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Tried playing my barb the other night -- Really not impressed. Same with the monk...Melee needs to be beefed up a bit...Seriously.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm going to 1-60 a WD and really go from there.
> 
> Love the wiz/DH but, want to get the WD up while I have the bonus.


I have my WD in the 50's now but I'm not really feeling him. I will get him to 60 so i have the whole arsenal but the feel of the skills is weird.


----------



## DerkaDerka

I felt the same way about the PoE skill tree at first but after playing for a while it seems surprisingly simple in retrospect. I love all of the choices that PoE gives in regards to how you build your character, D3 almost feels too simple and dumbed down. The only choice regarding skills is choosing which ones to use and their modifier since they unlock automatically, or am I missing something?

D3's graphics might be better technically, but atmosphere and setting wise PoE destroys it.I think the only thing I can truly say that D3 does better than PoE are the item drops. You can make up for it a little bit with +Item Rarity mods in PoE, but I hate having to choose between elemental resistances or getting mediocre loot.

Even with all the negative things I have to say about D3 I still enjoy it, the end result just isn't near as satisfying for me as PoE.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Tried playing my barb the other night -- Really not impressed. Same with the monk...Melee needs to be beefed up a bit...Seriously.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm going to 1-60 a WD and really go from there.
> 
> Love the wiz/DH but, want to get the WD up while I have the bonus.


I agree the Barb needs love or should I say better skill synergy. 2H rend builds are not fun to me but are the only efficient farming build.

Monks on the other hand are in a great place right now. Very fun to play IMO. What is your issue with the monk?


----------



## Demented

Yeah, I'm getting my Monk from 52-60 probably by tonight. I gained like two levels the other day in less than 2 hours. I probably could level more playing in groups, I tend to solo too much.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Tried playing my barb the other night -- Really not impressed. Same with the monk...Melee needs to be beefed up a bit...Seriously.
> 
> At this point, I think I'm going to 1-60 a WD and really go from there.
> 
> Love the wiz/DH but, want to get the WD up while I have the bonus.


Threatening shout.

This is not a role based game.

We don't need tanks, and we shouldn't need taunts.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerkaDerka*
> 
> Did anybody else play Path of Exiles before they tried Diablo III? I'm absolutely infatuated with PoE and I'm afraid if I pick up D3 all I'm going to do is compare the two since PoE is free and D3 is almost two years old and still costs $20 at 50% off.
> 
> $20 is pocket change, but with all the great semi-new games (<1yr old) I've purchased from Steam sales for less than $10, paying $20 for a game that is almost two years old just feels like a rip-off even though I know there's way more than $20 worth of content.


I was in the PoE closed beta and still enjoy D3 more. Though, I don't really think you can honestly compare them 1:1 as they are different enough from each other to both be great games.

My main problem with PoE for the longest time though was the size of the hit boxes. I sometimes like to play games on my laptop and it is nearly impossible to use a track pad with PoE. It's like you have to click absolutely at the right spot to target them :|


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is monster density unchanged?


Monster Density is up big IMO. granted, I've only played ACT I a bit, but seems like there are tons of monsters where there used to not be any. Crank up torment and they seemed like they were all over the place. Almost too many, though that was because I expected it to be similar to MP10 without being so nerf'd.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep. You can also straight find items that require level 61 to use, and crusader-only shields and flails.


I've gotten blacksmith crafting drops as well for what I'm guessing are 61+ plans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Slightly off-topic but, I was installing a secondary ssd today for games and I was changing default install locations and directories when I noticed how flippin easy it is to do with the battle.net manager. Just tell it where you want to install things from here on out and where you want the game to launch from. So all I had to do was move it, point to it without any fuss and I was all good. Unlike my Origin experiences where I've had to download BF4 twice, correction thrice.
> 
> Anywho, /random discovery/rant


I agree. I had a secondary machine where I had accidentally installed D3 to C: and thought I'd just try and move the directory (similar to Steam) and figure out how to get it to sync up. Found out through the interface that it is extremely easy. Very nice compared to other games/services.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I leveled a wizard from 1-60 during the patch. I was able to choose torment right off the bat, but I was not able to jump around becuase I had not beaten the game at all with the character. However my DH who was lvl 54 was able to choose torment and jump to any quest I had beaten so far and I had never finished hell mode with him. So you don't need to rebeat the game when you get totorment. The criteria for unlocking torment is just getting to 60.


that is good to know, and seems very different than before. I guess that is good since they removed Monster Power 10 on normal, which would help toons level faster.


----------



## DerkaDerka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I was in the PoE closed beta and still enjoy D3 more. Though, I don't really think you can honestly compare them 1:1 as they are different enough from each other to both be great games.
> 
> My main problem with PoE for the longest time though was the size of the hit boxes. I sometimes like to play games on my laptop and it is nearly impossible to use a track pad with PoE. It's like you have to click absolutely at the right spot to target them :|


Yeah I can imagine it would be pretty frustrating trying to play PoE on a laptop. I beat the Skeleton King with a DH as it's the closest thing to my ranger in PoE. D3 definitely has a lot more enemies than PoE and combat is faster, it just lacks the overall depth of PoE. If I could have PoE's gameplay and atmosphere with D3's loot system, that would be the perfect game. As it stands, each one does things different but they're both good in their own right.

With that said, I believe I'll be purchasing D3 after all.


----------



## Shrak

Trolololol ~

Good night all!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Had some fun w my new monk. Doing T4 w 650loh from pl and thats all. My good old dh is now the master of debris farming as she can vault @ the speed of light, yay.
Monk doing t4


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerkaDerka*
> 
> Yeah I can imagine it would be pretty frustrating trying to play PoE on a laptop. I beat the Skeleton King with a DH as it's the closest thing to my ranger in PoE. D3 definitely has a lot more enemies than PoE and combat is faster, it just lacks the overall depth of PoE. If I could have PoE's gameplay and atmosphere with D3's loot system, that would be the perfect game. As it stands, each one does things different but they're both good in their own right.
> 
> With that said, I believe I'll be purchasing D3 after all.


I totally agree with this. PoE is much more complex, but the combat is really not that great. In PoE you are really just building your character around one ability and spamming it.

What's really great about PoE is the first 50-60 levels since you can really see your character grows. Once the leveling curve steps in, it becomes less interesting because of the repetitive combat.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Hey guys, i just picked this game up again as they were offering +50% XP and gold until the 25th, I started a monk and got through the game with him in hard mode (not hardcore), curious if anyone could help me power level him from his current level of 47 to 60? I hear that if I join a friend's game in torment that I should level quickly... so if anyone could help me that would be awesome









my Battle.net Username is H3llscr3am#1262, feel free to add me if you can help


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Hey guys, i just picked this game up again as they were offering +50% XP and gold until the 25th, I started a monk and got through the game with him in hard mode (not hardcore), curious if anyone could help me power level him from his current level of 47 to 60? I hear that if I join a friend's game in torment that I should level quickly... so if anyone could help me that would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Battle.net Username is H3llscr3am#1262, feel free to add me if you can help


I helped Masked, A.D.D, and FItzy to 53? last night like this ( sort of ). I let them make a T6 game and blow through everything since it scales to their level, gets a bit tougher after the 5x's while in T6 though, but still fast.

If you're on a bit later when I am I can always help you out. If you're in the Clan I'm DataStream ( don't know the #, but I'll add you to friends if you aren't in the clan ).


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I helped Masked, A.D.D, and FItzy to 53? last night like this ( sort of ). I let them make a T6 game and blow through everything since it scales to their level, gets a bit tougher after the 5x's while in T6 though, but still fast.
> 
> If you're on a bit later when I am I can always help you out. If you're in the Clan I'm DataStream ( don't know the #, but I'll add you to friends if you aren't in the clan ).


didn't know there was a clan, I'll have to join up







I might be on later... just bored of killing diablo over and over by myself







the drops really start sucking after the first time


----------



## Shrak

Yeah, in the communities tab just search for OCN or OverClockNet and we've got a bunch of us in it


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> didn't know there was a clan, I'll have to join up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be on later... just bored of killing diablo over and over by myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the drops really start sucking after the first time


Heh welcome aboard!


----------



## Cybertox

Might come back to Diablo after my exams. Will also consider joining the overclock.net community


----------



## lemans81

So I fired this back up.....it just has to have been a year since I played, my skills are rusty and my gear is worse. Time to start reading some build guides, anyone have any good links to relevant guides in the latest patch?

Looks like I quit playing around 8/14/12 (checked post history)


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I fired this back up.....it just has to have been a year since I played, my skills are rusty and my gear is worse. Time to start reading some build guides, anyone have any good links to relevant guides in the latest patch?
> 
> Looks like I quit playing around 8/14/12 (checked post history)


What class, The wizard subreddit has fantastic guides for wizards.


----------



## Nw0rb

Im around for some runs if anyone wants to.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I fired this back up.....it just has to have been a year since I played, my skills are rusty and my gear is worse. Time to start reading some build guides, anyone have any good links to relevant guides in the latest patch?
> 
> Looks like I quit playing around 8/14/12 (checked post history)


Just find something you are comfortable playing with, there are no cookie cutter builds.


----------



## Rickles

I can suggest builds for anything but WD


----------



## lemans81

I have one of each class...from strongest to weakest gear wise: Wizard, Barb, huntress, monk, necro (shaman lol). don't have the new character yet.

I took my wizard out and we were rolling in hardest difficulty lvl 1 and I was doing fine. Then Mega took us to lvl 3 and we were fine until he left then I realized that my build is clearly out of date.


----------



## splinterize

Hop on the clan chat guys!


----------



## cravinmild

I got my DH upto 60 last night but man oh man is he ever weak. Master lvl is too hard for him at this point. AH @100k per item only shows items with very minimal upgrades for sale. Is this toon just weak or is equipment really expensive?


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I got my DH upto 60 last night but man oh man is he ever weak. Master lvl is too hard for him at this point. AH @100k per item only shows items with very minimal upgrades for sale. Is this toon just weak or is equipment really expensive?


Do some pub T6 royal audience runs. You'll get a nice chunk of exp and about 80k gold every run. You should be able to gear your self out with about 10-20 mil if you know what to look for. You can also try reseting the quests and running the story from start to finish for legendaries. I've seen people speed run the whole story in about 1-3 hrs on T1

Edit: You can also purchase the 6-prop Rare recipes and craft some gear for pretty cheap. Especially the bracer and shoulder recipes. 300+ main stat and 300+ vit will help out alot for some who just hit 60 plus last a checked you could get them for like 100k gold


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have one of each class...from strongest to weakest gear wise: Wizard, Barb, huntress, monk, necro (shaman lol). don't have the new character yet.
> 
> I took my wizard out and we were rolling in hardest difficulty lvl 1 and I was doing fine. Then Mega took us to lvl 3 and we were fine until he left then I realized that my build is clearly out of date.


if you quit a year ago, then i assume you are using shocknadoshards build? see if you can get your hands on some meteor/comet gear and we can do a few runs. basically for loot 2.0 it's about stacking those skill/elemental buffs while retaining enough legacy gear to make sure your build works. so keep your eyes open for +15% meteor and +15% ice gear. things to KEEP in your bank (don't sell or destroy) 7 yard pickup, APOC, crit dmg necklace, -5 AP meteor. there are a few more things. i'll add them as i think of them.


----------



## Sainesk

Made over $200 cashing out most of my gold, gems and legacy items this month. I'm sure others made more but not too bad...







Now I can focus on having fun in RoS instead of is this item worth money haha


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Made over $200 cashing out most of my gold, gems and legacy items this month. I'm sure others made more but not too bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can focus on having fun in RoS instead of i*s this item worth money* haha


That was the biggest problem, when i got an upgrade I looked to see if i could sell it before even thinking about using it.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have one of each class...from strongest to weakest gear wise: Wizard, Barb, huntress, monk, necro (shaman lol). don't have the new character yet.
> 
> I took my wizard out and we were rolling in hardest difficulty lvl 1 and I was doing fine. Then Mega took us to lvl 3 and we were fine until he left then I realized that my build is clearly out of date.


Sorry I like T3 too much









Your post reminds me of how I feel when I am playing in T6


----------



## psyclum

well it's the last day of AH so i suppose it wouldn't hurt to let the secret out now. the key to managing T6 is team work which means specialization. DPS focus heavily on DPS and support focus heavily on support. for example, a build such as this one

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9485558737

by sacrificing the DPS output of 1 player, you can easily double the DPS output of the entire group. a well played implosion palm support monk can make T6 a rather painless experience. it's counter intuitive because you are sacrificing the DPS output of the monk to double their dps. but believe me it more then covers for the loss if you consider how much faster you'll be killing. with the proper gears and skill, a wiz or DH can spam out some serious DPS and when doubled, the kill rate is astronomical. essentially you are taking the "holy trinity" concept from MMORPG and applying it in D3. in the holy trinity, the DPS output of the tank is negligible because it's not their job to do dmg. as long as they can hold all the mob's attention and bunch them up in a tight little cluster, the DPS can easily wipe them out. D3 players tend to be selfish and do their own thing so very little teamwork actually come through. but if you shift your paradigm and think of this as a group in a MMO type setting and apply the teamwork the same way, you will find that T6 is rather easy (aside from a few nasty affix combos like frozen/vortex)

this of course depends on some new legendary gear with legacy gear support to make things work. wiz must retain enough APOC to make either the ice orb or comet build viable. ice is needed to help the monk to survive the massive amount of lightening/laser/poison/desecrate/etc... while continuing to implode and palm the mobs around him. DH can also put out some very impressive numbers given the right gear combos although they offer less CC then wiz can. there are a number of new legendary necklaces that people will need to keep an eye out for which grants immunity to 1 resist type. so if you see lightening affix, switch out to lightening immune necklace or if you see laser/jailer, switch to arcane immune necklace etc.... another thing to consider right now is just because they are phasing out life leech, doesn't mean you shouldn't take advantage of it while it still works. you shouldn't phase out your life leech gear for life on hit gear till later levels at least up to level 65 you should still have some life leech to help you survive till you are able to farm for the immunity necklaces.

the key here is specialization. having specialized group members boost DPS output far beyond that of "solo builds". the down side is you become dependent on the other group members to get the job done, however when you do have a regular set of people you group with, things die MUCH faster. when i group with my friends, i'm averaging about 1 paragon lvl per 15min's farming T6. i made over 100 paragon levels in the last week alone with the exp boost event. my friend didn't get as much, but he started out at lvl 200 paragon and it cost him alot more xp to gain 1 level.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well it's the last day of AH so i suppose it wouldn't hurt to let the secret out now. the key to managing T6 is team work which means specialization. DPS focus heavily on DPS and support focus heavily on support. for example, a build such as this one
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9485558737
> 
> by sacrificing the DPS output of 1 player, you can easily double the DPS output of the entire group. a well played implosion palm support monk can make T6 a rather painless experience. it's counter intuitive because you are sacrificing the DPS output of the monk to double their dps. but believe me it more then covers for the loss if you consider how much faster you'll be killing. with the proper gears and skill, a wiz or DH can spam out some serious DPS and when doubled, the kill rate is astronomical. essentially you are taking the "holy trinity" concept from MMORPG and applying it in D3. in the holy trinity, the DPS output o the tank is negligible because it's not their job to do dmg. as long as they can hold all the mob's attention and bunch them up in a tight little cluster, the DPS can easily wipe them out. D3 players tend to be selfish and do their own thing so very little teamwork actually come through. but if you shift your paradigm and think of this as a group in a MMO type setting and apply the teamwork the same way, you will find that T6 is rather easy (aside from a few nasty affix combos like frozen/vortex)
> 
> this of course depends on some new legendary gear with legacy gear support to make things work. wiz must retain enough APOC to make either the ice orb or comet build viable. ice is needed to help the monk to survive the massive amount of lightening/laser/poison/desecrate/etc... while continuing to implode and palm the mobs around him. DH can also put out some very impressive numbers given the right gear combos although they offer less CC then wiz can. there are a number of new legendary necklaces that people will need to keep an eye out for which grants immunity to 1 resist type. so if you see lightening affix, switch out to lightening immune necklace or if you see laser/jailer, switch to arcane immune necklace etc.... another thing to consider right now is just because they are phasing out life leech, doesn't mean you shouldn't take advantage of it while it still works. you shouldn't phase out your life leech gear for life on hit gear till later levels at least up to level 65 you should still have some life leech to help you survive till you are able to farm for the immunity necklaces.
> 
> the key here is specialization. having specialized group members boots DPS output far beyond that of "solo builds". the down side is you become dependent on the other group members to get the job done, however when you do have a regular set of people you group with, things die MUCH faster. when i group with my friends, i'm averaging about 1 paragon lvl per 15min's farming T6. i made over 100 paragon levels in the last week alone with the exp boost event. my friend didn't get as much, but he started out at lvl 200 paragon and it cost him alot more xp to gain 1 level.


I have read 0dog is fantastic for feeding people resources with certain builds too so they can just spam nukes.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I have read 0dog is fantastic for feeding people resources with certain builds too so they can just spam nukes.


yep all about the team work and synergy between classes and builds. most people are all about the sheet dps solo builds and that's why they are hurting at high torment. they don't take into consideration what a group can do as a whole and adjust their build around the group. they walk into a group with their solo build doing their solo dps. fully optimized group build does far more DPS then solo builds.


----------



## Panoptic

Guess I should actually post here since I've been active in the clan. If you see me on and need a power level, feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Masked

Asked this in clanchat last night, nobody had an answer...

As the price of gold, plummets in the final moments of the AH, is it worth picking up 50m?

Parts of me say: Yes...Parts of me say: No...

What say you?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Asked this in clanchat last night, nobody had an answer...
> 
> As the price of gold, plummets in the final moments of the AH, is it worth picking up 50m?
> 
> Parts of me say: Yes...Parts of me say: No...
> 
> What say you?


I say no. I feel like you will get plenty on your own. I can usually get 250k in a session. On t3 they drop 2k stakes all the time. I sold 250m on the ah for 25 which i will use on ROS and wanted to sell more but cannot sell any of my gear







. How much gold do you have. If you have 10m+ I would say no, less If 5 doesnt matter to you go for it.


----------



## psyclum

depends on how much max/min you want to do down the road and how much you play. if you play alot, you will earn plenty of gold. if you only play a few hrs a week, then you will need gold to optimize the legendarys you manage to get and reroll them to the stat you want.


----------



## MattGordon

Went ahead and sent a req to get into the OCN clan. My battletag is Reduxe#1361.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Went ahead and sent a req to get into the OCN clan. My battletag is Reduxe#1361.


I will be on around 6pm est and will accept it if it hasnt been done already.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I will be on around 6pm est and will accept it if it hasnt been done already.


Cool, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well it's the last day of AH so i suppose it wouldn't hurt to let the secret out now. the key to managing T6 is team work which means specialization. DPS focus heavily on DPS and support focus heavily on support. for example, a build such as this one
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9485558737
> 
> by sacrificing the DPS output of 1 player, you can easily double the DPS output of the entire group. a well played implosion palm support monk can make T6 a rather painless experience. it's counter intuitive because you are sacrificing the DPS output of the monk to double their dps. but believe me it more then covers for the loss if you consider how much faster you'll be killing. with the proper gears and skill, a wiz or DH can spam out some serious DPS and when doubled, the kill rate is astronomical. essentially you are taking the "holy trinity" concept from MMORPG and applying it in D3. in the holy trinity, the DPS output of the tank is negligible because it's not their job to do dmg. as long as they can hold all the mob's attention and bunch them up in a tight little cluster, the DPS can easily wipe them out. D3 players tend to be selfish and do their own thing so very little teamwork actually come through. but if you shift your paradigm and think of this as a group in a MMO type setting and apply the teamwork the same way, you will find that T6 is rather easy (aside from a few nasty affix combos like frozen/vortex)
> 
> this of course depends on some new legendary gear with legacy gear support to make things work. wiz must retain enough APOC to make either the ice orb or comet build viable. ice is needed to help the monk to survive the massive amount of lightening/laser/poison/desecrate/etc... while continuing to implode and palm the mobs around him. DH can also put out some very impressive numbers given the right gear combos although they offer less CC then wiz can. there are a number of new legendary necklaces that people will need to keep an eye out for which grants immunity to 1 resist type. so if you see lightening affix, switch out to lightening immune necklace or if you see laser/jailer, switch to arcane immune necklace etc.... another thing to consider right now is just because they are phasing out life leech, doesn't mean you shouldn't take advantage of it while it still works. you shouldn't phase out your life leech gear for life on hit gear till later levels at least up to level 65 you should still have some life leech to help you survive till you are able to farm for the immunity necklaces.
> 
> the key here is specialization. having specialized group members boost DPS output far beyond that of "solo builds". the down side is you become dependent on the other group members to get the job done, however when you do have a regular set of people you group with, things die MUCH faster. when i group with my friends, i'm averaging about 1 paragon lvl per 15min's farming T6. i made over 100 paragon levels in the last week alone with the exp boost event. my friend didn't get as much, but he started out at lvl 200 paragon and it cost him alot more xp to gain 1 level.










I read the whole post waiting for a secret to be revealed. You sir, trolled me.

The game really doesn't have a holy trinity. The group make up described in the post is more like a buff/cc bot with the rest of the group as DPS.

I do agree that using skills that buff the entire party outweighs anything that could buff an individual. People that understand this make party play much more enjoyable.

COTA runs in T6 don't take half as much effort as Vox put into his (8 month old) post. Farming slow skeletons takes Cyclone Strike and WoL: Blinding Light. If the group has high dps then nobody even CC's much, just CS a pack and melt them with damage.

If Blizzard makes rift's rewarding, then I can see a group specific build, as the one linked, being used more often.

Bravo on your paragon levels. I always became bored too quickly to put a ton of effort into paragon farming. I enjoy legendary farming better. Something about an orange glow excites me.


----------



## yahu

^plus the sound effect is cool when they drop. Well, it used to be. I think they friggin' nerf'd that too!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the whole post waiting for a secret to be revealed. You sir, trolled me.


there is more information in that post then what is written







i pointed out the monk build as an example because it is a counter intuitive build that most people wouldn't use with their "sheet dps solo build" paradigm. but if you understand the different classes, then you know there are other examples that can synergize into an even more powerful group. what is holding most people back is their refusal to think outside the box. they see a cookie cutter build from a streamer and they just copy it. they don't look into the mechanics behind the numbers nor do they care. they just follow it with blind faith. this will get you to maybe T4 but to farm T6 effectively you have to be looking for the path less traveled route because 2.0 has made some serious changes in how the game works and DPS is alittle hard to come by for everyone right now. but if your dps group member is able to spam 6m crits none stop because of the group synergy, then suddenly those 150m mobs simply melts away.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Something about an orange glow excites me.


The glow is a deceitful mistress.









- Never gets good rolls -


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> The glow is a deceitful mistress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Never gets good rolls -


my thoughts exactly till thunderfury last night


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> The glow is a deceitful mistress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Never gets good rolls -


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> my thoughts exactly till thunderfury last night


I've got like 5 different one handers with dex for my monk (various swords, maces, fist weapons)... and still none of those are better than the /first two/ that dropped for said monk after the patch first arrived.









(or at least, don't affect my damage number as much)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well it's the last day of AH so i suppose it wouldn't hurt to let the secret out now. the key to managing T6 is team work which means specialization. DPS focus heavily on DPS and support focus heavily on support. for example, a build such as this one
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/9485558737
> 
> by sacrificing the DPS output of 1 player, you can easily double the DPS output of the entire group. a well played implosion palm support monk can make T6 a rather painless experience. it's counter intuitive because you are sacrificing the DPS output of the monk to double their dps. but believe me it more then covers for the loss if you consider how much faster you'll be killing. with the proper gears and skill, a wiz or DH can spam out some serious DPS and when doubled, the kill rate is astronomical. essentially you are taking the "holy trinity" concept from MMORPG and applying it in D3. in the holy trinity, the DPS output of the tank is negligible because it's not their job to do dmg. as long as they can hold all the mob's attention and bunch them up in a tight little cluster, the DPS can easily wipe them out. D3 players tend to be selfish and do their own thing so very little teamwork actually come through. but if you shift your paradigm and think of this as a group in a MMO type setting and apply the teamwork the same way, you will find that T6 is rather easy (aside from a few nasty affix combos like frozen/vortex)
> 
> this of course depends on some new legendary gear with legacy gear support to make things work. wiz must retain enough APOC to make either the ice orb or comet build viable. ice is needed to help the monk to survive the massive amount of lightening/laser/poison/desecrate/etc... while continuing to implode and palm the mobs around him. DH can also put out some very impressive numbers given the right gear combos although they offer less CC then wiz can. there are a number of new legendary necklaces that people will need to keep an eye out for which grants immunity to 1 resist type. so if you see lightening affix, switch out to lightening immune necklace or if you see laser/jailer, switch to arcane immune necklace etc.... another thing to consider right now is just because they are phasing out life leech, doesn't mean you shouldn't take advantage of it while it still works. you shouldn't phase out your life leech gear for life on hit gear till later levels at least up to level 65 you should still have some life leech to help you survive till you are able to farm for the immunity necklaces.
> 
> the key here is specialization. having specialized group members boost DPS output far beyond that of "solo builds". the down side is you become dependent on the other group members to get the job done, however when you do have a regular set of people you group with, things die MUCH faster. when i group with my friends, i'm averaging about 1 paragon lvl per 15min's farming T6. i made over 100 paragon levels in the last week alone with the exp boost event. my friend didn't get as much, but he started out at lvl 200 paragon and it cost him alot more xp to gain 1 level.


Very nice, but this is not new to D3. Monk has been part of the trinity for months and months now... how do you think everyone was doing mp10 speed clears and we used to take down mp10 ubers in under 5 minutes... BUT, the new gear DOES make it much easier. Have you seen the new fist of asturasq? (however you spell it). I've found a couple now that makes explosing palm deal `90% dmg instead of 50%







epic

Also have a dude on my list who has like 538 (maybe more forgot) paragon levels.. all from doing the round em up/kill them all at once fields runs and what not before patch. he had every character slot (all 10 on normal not hardcore) to paragon 100 before patch. ridiculous lol. but the group synergy, specially now with all the new item affixes, has always been paramount to elite players... or for those of us who took the game seriously, and wanted to be efficient... I just wish I didn't stop for all them months before loot 2.0 came out


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Very nice, but this is not new to D3. Monk has been part of the trinity for months and months now...


the difference is there is more of a need for specialization with the new dps nerfs in different classes. MP10 did not really require any specialized build. any MP10 capable toon can farm ubers. and you can do MP10 uber on a pug fairly easy. however for T6, (and i suspect T10 soon after RoS release) specialization will be required. the DPS nerf for all classes are just a prelude to the difficulty they will throw at us at lvl 70 because as always people will consume the content at an extremely fast rate. with the boosts you get at level 70, they will have to make things ALOT harder to satisfy the end game players. every class will have to evolve into their new roles if they want to farm the hardest contents. with that said, i expect great things coming from DH in the near future since their offer little to the group except for DPS.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Thanks to everyone who helped me out and played wit me over the weekend, I had a great time, and this new version of the game is my current addiction. I like Lemans, haven't played the game since sometime in 2012 (according to my AH logs)

I started this weekend with a 54 hunter and a 43 monk. I ended the weekend with a level 60 wizard, DH, and Monk. and ~40 paragon levels. Thanks to all who assisted me







I look forward to playing with you all in the future and in the expansion









H3||scr3am


----------



## Shrak

We're always here









I've helped quite a few people since the patch, and have been helped as well ( working on getting my final class to 60 tonight 3 levels to go, woo ).

Definitely been loving the update, despite being sad about the gold auction house, or general inability to trade all together. But hopefully ROS and level 70 will help with that a bit. This patch has persuaded me to buy the expansion









Definitely a nice bunch we have in the clan, most being pretty willing to help


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the difference is there is more of a need for specialization with the new dps nerfs in different classes. MP10 did not really require any specialized build. any MP10 capable toon can farm ubers. and you can do MP10 uber on a pug fairly easy. however for T6, (and i suspect T10 soon after RoS release) specialization will be required. the DPS nerf for all classes are just a prelude to the difficulty they will throw at us at lvl 70 because as always people will consume the content at an extremely fast rate. with the boosts you get at level 70, they will have to make things ALOT harder to satisfy the end game players. every class will have to evolve into their new roles if they want to farm the hardest contents. with that said, i expect great things coming from DH in the near future since their offer little to the group except for DPS.


You are definitely correct here. That is the ONLY reason I decided to buy RoS and continue to play D3 after they announced AH shutdown and BoA everything... Because it puts the fun back into the game.


----------



## Sainesk

I don't know I think DH will be one of the best endgame classes come RoS:

Bombadier's Rucksack (+2 sentries) + Embodiment of the Marauder set (Sentries fire your hatred spender) + Elemental Arrow (Frost Arrow rune) + Custom Engineering passive = 5 sentries + you frost arrowing everything. Hello T6 solo piece of cake (and fried GPU).


----------



## cravinmild

No really liking my DH and i cant really say why, its not boring to play. Maybe its the way he sulks about, seems shifty and i dont trust it


----------



## Shrak




----------



## Tchernobyl

Is it just me, or do none of the DH hatred generators seem to be any good? Seems like a huge struggle to get any...

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/24347424

(still not settled on what I wanna use. Been using frost arrow for hungering arrow for a while, and entangling shot just to keep stuff away...)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Resources management had always been one of the most troublesome problem for DHs in the past. But everything changed drastically since 2.0 (and the upcoming ROS) and items are now giving more damage per hit than ever. Don't worry, it'll be way easier for DH from now on. Lots of resources reduction, stronger dmg per hit skill, etc.
Btw, there's a bow that give 4 hatred per elemental arrows hit, which is a huge overall boost to DH resources pool & eDPS.


----------



## lemans81

So after some re-gearing, it seems as though my wizard is much better. I can solo T1 now, T2 solo is a run and gun not a stand and fight deal. On T3 with a group we beat Diablo(and associated stuff to get to him) and I didn't die, the other meteor wizard did twice. I haven't really changed skills yet, something I probably will do but for now it seems to be alright. I think my damage was like 75,000(it was like 93,000 in archon) and toughness or whatever was like 1.7million. All resists are 1050+(archon it was like 1290 on all).

I also fired up my Barb who is a ww tank, was soloing T1 but it took forever without much dps, never came close to dying though.

I am starting to get back into the habit lol, so what requirements or info do I need to join the clan?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So after some re-gearing, it seems as though my wizard is much better. I can solo T1 now, T2 solo is a run and gun not a stand and fight deal. On T3 with a group we beat Diablo(and associated stuff to get to him) and I didn't die, the other meteor wizard did twice. I haven't really changed skills yet, something I probably will do but for now it seems to be alright. I think my damage was like 75,000(it was like 93,000 in archon) and toughness or whatever was like 1.7million. All resists are 1050+(archon it was like 1290 on all).
> 
> I also fired up my Barb who is a ww tank, was soloing T1 but it took forever without much dps, never came close to dying though.
> 
> I am starting to get back into the habit lol, so what requirements or info do I need to join the clan?


Just keep in mind that you will need to re-gear once RoS rolls out


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am starting to get back into the habit lol, so what requirements or info do I need to join the clan?


you need to be able to search for OCN under clans (I know we expect too much)









if we ever hit the clan limit though we might have to verify everyone is an OCN member since were almost halfway there and OCN members should have priority, though this made it easier for everyone to sign up and join since it is searchable instead of invite only.

On another note, the AH is gone! kind of lame no-one can bid/buy still listed items, couldn't they just have ended all auctions and given it to the highest bidder or returned items not bid on?


----------



## MattGordon

Wait, they did not return items not sold? I had a crap ton of plans on that. I can't check since I'm in class atm, but if that's the case I'm upset














.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Wait, they did not return items not sold? I had a crap ton of plans on that. I can't check since I'm in class atm, but if that's the case I'm upset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They will, just you have to wait for the timer to expire, which is kind of pointless since no-one can place new bids/buy. +we have to send them to stash within a few months to not lose them, says the deadline date at the bottom when you open up the AH, think it was June.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So after some re-gearing, it seems as though my wizard is much better. I can solo T1 now, T2 solo is a run and gun not a stand and fight deal. On T3 with a group we beat Diablo(and associated stuff to get to him) and I didn't die, the other meteor wizard did twice. I haven't really changed skills yet, something I probably will do but for now it seems to be alright. I think my damage was like 75,000(it was like 93,000 in archon) and toughness or whatever was like 1.7million. All resists are 1050+(archon it was like 1290 on all).
> 
> I also fired up my Barb who is a ww tank, was soloing T1 but it took forever without much dps, never came close to dying though.
> 
> I am starting to get back into the habit lol, so what requirements or info do I need to join the clan?
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind that you will need to re-gear once RoS rolls out
Click to expand...

Why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am starting to get back into the habit lol, so what requirements or info do I need to join the clan?
> 
> 
> 
> you need to be able to search for OCN under clans (I know we expect too much)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if we ever hit the clan limit though we might have to verify everyone is an OCN member since were almost halfway there and OCN members should have priority, though this made it easier for everyone to sign up and join since it is searchable instead of invite only.
> 
> On another note, the AH is gone! kind of lame no-one can bid/buy still listed items, couldn't they just have ended all auctions and given it to the highest bidder or returned items not bid on?
Click to expand...

You guys are clearly too elitist for me.


----------



## gennro

Servers are down for maintenance


----------



## MattGordon

Phew. Well at least it's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Why?
> You guys are clearly too elitist for me.


Lvl 60 gear will be childish in comparison to lvl 70 items.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennro*
> 
> Servers are down for maintenance


It's tuesday and also the day they are taking down the AH, they will probably be down for another 8 hours.


----------



## cravinmild

@ the AH

Ding dong the witch is gone.
Which old witch?
The wicked witch.
Ding dong the wicked witch is gone


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> @ the AH
> 
> Ding dong the witch is gone.
> Which old witch?
> The wicked witch.
> Ding dong the wicked witch is gone


I wouldn't be so quick to party with the Munchkin's just yet.

I've been playing Diablo since D1...Trading with the open public has ALWAYS been a pivotal part of that legacy.

Regardless of the AH's existence, I feel the recent changes are AWESOME with the exception of trading.

Trading in D2, kept the game alive until that expansion. Without trading, the ladders would've been dead...

I love the changes...I'm actually playing the game again so, I'm quite impressed overall but, losing trading? Wasn't worth the downfall of the AH. -- It genuinely wasn't.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, I also used the AH to completely pay for both vanilla and RoS with probably another $40-50 going to paypal, can't think of any other franchise that has given you the option to legitimately put money into your paypal.

Looking forward to the birth of Darth Sader next week


----------



## Cryosis00

Watching the AH prices crash yesterday leading up to the closure was quite incredible.

I was able to make quite a bit of gold flipping items yesterday that people obviously did not know how to price with the removal of key search criteria like CC or CD.

AH, my scorned lover ... you will be missed.


----------



## waylo88

Any word on whether or not stuff being account bound will be removed now that the AH is dead? I get that they didn't want someone making a billion Griswolds Masterpieces to sell on the AH, but now that it's dead, I would like to be able to trade stuff with friends.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> Any word on whether or not stuff being account bound will be removed now that the AH is dead? I get that they didn't want someone making a billion Griswolds Masterpieces to sell on the AH, but now that it's dead, I would like to be able to trade stuff with friends.


I'm kind of torn on the subject of bound to account items. It would be nice to at least be able to trade with friends or clan mates or simply help them out if they aren't able to find certain things that you may have or are more capable of finding due to being better built. But at the same time all the good stuff being bound to the account kind of gives you more incentive to go looking for those items yourself. And with the game having overall better drops to begin with now, it's not hard to get to 60 and start running Torment 1 with relative ease just on items you've found while getting to 60.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I'm kind of torn on the subject of bound to account items. It would be nice to at least be able to trade with friends or clan mates or simply help them out if they aren't able to find certain things that you may have or are more capable of finding due to being better built. But at the same time all the good stuff being bound to the account kind of gives you more incentive to go looking for those items yourself. And with the game having overall better drops to begin with now, it's not hard to get to 60 and start running Torment 1 with relative ease just on items you've found while getting to 60.


I found this helping out on a normal run last night... crazy good drops on every difficulty now. That double attack speed is insane!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm quite surprised that my Wizard, still using pre-Reaper spec that I built out of nowhere, is still viable and doing well in T1.

Magic Missile - Charged Blast
Arcane Orb - Obliteration
Archon - Improved Archon
Hydra - Mammoth
Familiar - Sparkflint
Magic Weapon - Force Weapon

Blur, Arcane Dynamo, Galvanizing Ward

Sitting at about 110k dps with buffs enabled and near 800k Toughness. Using the Enchantress.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Angrybutcher-1410/hero/96671


----------



## cravinmild

Geesseeeeeesseee. Dang thats a good drop ^^^^^

I stopped xp farming. After lvl 70 i want stuff to strive for still. I still have a hard time with my WD in T1. Farming normal and melting stuff, full game run for diablo ledgy drop. A group member dropped a ledgy quiver for me which really helped my toon.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> @ the AH
> 
> Ding dong the witch is gone.
> Which old witch?
> The wicked witch.
> Ding dong the wicked witch is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to party with the Munchkin's just yet.
> 
> I've been playing Diablo since D1...Trading with the open public has ALWAYS been a pivotal part of that legacy.
> 
> Regardless of the AH's existence, I feel the recent changes are AWESOME with the exception of trading.
> 
> Trading in D2, kept the game alive until that expansion. Without trading, the ladders would've been dead...
> 
> I love the changes...I'm actually playing the game again so, I'm quite impressed overall but, losing trading? Wasn't worth the downfall of the AH. -- It genuinely wasn't.
Click to expand...

Same here and completely concur.


----------



## lemans81

So not strong enough to solo diablo T2....very close but not quite.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So not strong enough to solo diablo T2....very close but not quite.


I have found that with Wiz and DH it has become very difficult if you don't have some kind of meat wall to absorb your damage.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So not strong enough to solo diablo T2....very close but not quite.


Now that I've completed the game again in T1, I'm going to bump up to T2 and see what happens. Funny thing is, before the patch, my crap DH was actually out-damaging and surviving my Wizard in Inferno. After the patch, I've had to lower my DH back to Expert to even do anything lol.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have found that with Wiz and DH it has become very difficult if you don't have some kind of meat wall to absorb your damage.


What's your Toughness on your Wiz? At about 800k, I can survive most things pretty easily (in T1 at least), except for some of the new crazy combinations of elites, which takes a rez to finish off.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have found that with Wiz and DH it has become very difficult if you don't have some kind of meat wall to absorb your damage.


I just stand still against diablo on t2 with my wizard. All about your toughness and life regen. I sit at about 125k sheet when buffed but put out 500-800k crits and destroy everything in T2. I don't even have to think. T3 is easily doable for me but I have to pay attention with certain affixes and its a little to slow for my liking. I probably won't play much until the xpac drops though now that I can't sell anything don't feel the need.


----------



## cravinmild

Now without the ah i will outfitting two of the same toons. One for solo and one for group play.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to party with the Munchkin's just yet.
> 
> I've been playing Diablo since D1...Trading with the open public has ALWAYS been a pivotal part of that legacy.
> 
> Regardless of the AH's existence, I feel the recent changes are AWESOME with the exception of trading.
> 
> Trading in D2, kept the game alive until that expansion. Without trading, the ladders would've been dead...
> 
> I love the changes...I'm actually playing the game again so, I'm quite impressed overall but, losing trading? Wasn't worth the downfall of the AH. -- It genuinely wasn't.


I agree with you 100% here. I was saying this since until forever lol. Everyone whining about AH, and what does blizzard do? Go overboard with it... I mean, EVERY good thing is BoA now anyway, so WHY did they need to get rid of trading?

A couple of points.

1 - If they kept trading, it would soley be for yellow items and MAYBE some craft mats. Therefore, it would be completely obvious who gold farmers/sellers were byt the insanely high amounts of gold being "given away" for free (in the games eyes).

2 - Every leg and what not is BoA anyway, which in and of itself I think is stupid... (should be bind on equip), but thats a different argument. Therefore, trading would be limited anyway in terms of interest.

3 - WHAT IS THE POINT OF A CLAN IF YOU CAN'T GIVE STUFF TO YOUR WEAKER HOMIES SO THEY CAN RUN WITH YOU?! <<this one pisses me off the most lol


----------



## VindalooJim

Just wish the expansion wasn't so pricey. I really enjoy D3 (admittedly, I have not played it much) the crusader looks really interesting but for me the content doesn't warrant the price. I am miles away from finishing the content in D3 anyway.


----------



## yahu

My WD solos T3 fine, to the point where I think I need to bump back up to T4 actually. I do need to work out my skills a bit better. I'm using Manitou as my primary for some reason, and the Big Stinker pops with my zombie dogs (when the timer runs out). My toughness can definitely use a bit of love, but I'm slowly building that up, and with all the dogs giving me life, and being able to run around and collect globes, I'm not usually in danger for long.

I have yet to play any MP since 2.0 (I work odd hours) so I don't know how well I'd deal with the increased difficulty.

BTW - I had a hellfire ring on my follower and it is now gone. Hellfire rings are still in the game, correct? If so, I'm wondering why I lost it off my follower.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% here. I was saying this since until forever lol. Everyone whining about AH, and what does blizzard do? Go overboard with it... I mean, EVERY good thing is BoA now anyway, so WHY did they need to get rid of trading?
> 
> A couple of points.
> 
> 1 - If they kept trading, it would soley be for yellow items and MAYBE some craft mats. Therefore, it would be completely obvious who gold farmers/sellers were byt the insanely high amounts of gold being "given away" for free (in the games eyes).
> 
> 
> 2 - Every leg and what not is BoA anyway, which in and of itself I think is stupid... (should be bind on equip), but thats a different argument. Therefore, trading would be limited anyway in terms of interest.
> 
> 3 - WHAT IS THE POINT OF A CLAN IF YOU CAN'T GIVE STUFF TO YOUR WEAKER HOMIES SO THEY CAN RUN WITH YOU?! <<this one pisses me off the most lol


100% with you on both of these. Bind on equip would make a ton more sense, as well as trading with friends and clans.


----------



## psyclum

that's not really the biggest flaw IMO with current loot system. everything being BOA is a problem but the greater problem is the stats are determined on acquire also. so if you find a "build maker" piece of loot that your monk happens to desperately need while you are playing your wizard... you are boned because that item will roll int instead of dex and mystic cant fix everything since you usually want to save mystic for important reroll like DMG on that thunderfury instead of wasting it on changing int to dex...

i mean.. god forbid if i was to find a krindershot on my WD or something like that


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that's not really the biggest flaw IMO with current loot system. everything being BOA is a problem but the greater problem is the stats are determined on acquire also. so if you find a "build maker" piece of loot that your monk happens to desperately need while you are playing your wizard... you are boned because that item will roll int instead of dex and mystic cant fix everything since you usually want to save mystic for important reroll like DMG on that thunderfury instead of wasting it on changing int to dex...
> 
> i mean.. god forbid if i was to find a krindershot on my WD or something like that


Well it might not be smart loot. You could get lucky lol I wish you could toggle smart loot on/off but i feel like that would be really hard to do.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that's not really the biggest flaw IMO with current loot system. everything being BOA is a problem but the greater problem is the stats are determined on acquire also. so if you find a "build maker" piece of loot that your monk happens to desperately need while you are playing your wizard... you are boned because that item will roll int instead of dex and mystic cant fix everything since you usually want to save mystic for important reroll like DMG on that thunderfury instead of wasting it on changing int to dex...
> 
> i mean.. god forbid if i was to find a krindershot on my WD or something like that


Currently trading diablo legendaries is pretty popular. If you're trying to build a monk, reset quests on your geared wizard, and trade drops with someone who has a monk and wants a wizard.


----------



## psyclum

IMO the stats for BoA items should at least be determined at the time of identify not at time of loot so that if you were farming with your buddy and you happened upon a piece of green that would complete his set bonus, he wouldn't be stuck with an int roll instead of dex roll etc... this way he can spend his mystic on more important things instead of having to reroll on changing the primary stat.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO the stats for BoA items should at least be determined at the time of identify not at time of loot so that if you were farming with your buddy and you happened upon a piece of green that would complete his set bonus, he wouldn't be stuck with an int roll instead of dex roll etc... this way he can spend his mystic on more important things instead of having to reroll on changing the primary stat.


That *could* be fixed by adding mystic recipes that let you convert main stats without using a reroll. If you only allow that to be done once, then people couldn't use it to use the same items on completely different characters whenever the felt like it.

Or it could only work for that two hour window.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO the stats for BoA items should at least be determined at the time of identify not at time of loot so that if you were farming with your buddy and you happened upon a piece of green that would complete his set bonus, he wouldn't be stuck with an int roll instead of dex roll etc... this way he can spend his mystic on more important things instead of having to reroll on changing the primary stat.


You guys have valid points. I like the toggle on/off smart loot though. BUT, I have found some set pieces on my monk with crazy high int rolls and not a drop of dex... so its possible, just not probable. Would make sense even to base the chance on group composition as well. IE. you are running with 2 monks, 2 DHs everything will drop dex. You are running with WIZ,WD,DH,MONK everyone will have 50/50 shot of dex or int rolls, or Barb/Monk/DH/Wiz 25/50/25 str/dex/int rolls on their legs for tradesies.

I dunno though. Only time will tell how they respond to new complaints haha


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> IMO the stats for BoA items should at least be determined at the time of identify not at time of loot so that if you were farming with your buddy and you happened upon a piece of green that would complete his set bonus, he wouldn't be stuck with an int roll instead of dex roll etc... this way he can spend his mystic on more important things instead of having to reroll on changing the primary stat.


Being determined at the time of identify by the type of char identifying would be amazing. It makes complete sense to have it happen this way.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm pretty pumped, bring on RoS:


----------



## b.walker36

that was cool


----------



## Shrak

Soooo how many of us are going to level a crusader together?









Hopefully with the return of the hammerdin they haven't messed it up too much. Possibly one of my favourite skills from Diablo 2 aside from annoying people with a smite built paladin.


----------



## MattGordon

I'm all for a 4 crusader run. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Soooo how many of us are going to level a crusader together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully with the return of the hammerdin they haven't messed it up too much. Possibly one of my favourite skills from Diablo 2 aside from annoying people with a smite built paladin.


I'm sensing an OCN challenge. Who gets one to 70 first? First screen shot gets the glory and rep (at least from me)!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have found that with Wiz and DH it has become very difficult if you don't have some kind of meat wall to absorb your damage.


As a DH you can always hide or keep distance from enemies. Besides, DH is one of the class that has lots potential to survive on high torment due to their free damage reduction, more than 3k native LOH, huge HP regen while stand sill or go invisible, etc.
Just focus on your damage, kill stuff faster is one way to go.


----------



## steve210

I m able to play torment 2 just fine maybe I should try t3 earlier in my clan I was able to do torment 4 with four clan mates but yellow elites I had little trouble I died a few times


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Soooo how many of us are going to level a crusader together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully with the return of the hammerdin they haven't messed it up too much. Possibly one of my favourite skills from Diablo 2 aside from annoying people with a smite built paladin.


no enigmas/teleport, so it's still messed up IMO.

Also Smiters were fun, zealots, and FoH too....there were a few builds


----------



## lemans81

I miss things like my lightning trapsin, Necro with 40 raised army lol. I loved messing with my ww sin. I think I pretty much tried every build possible in D2.

If anyone is interested I will be on here in the next twenty minutes or so.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Resources management had always been one of the most troublesome problem for DHs in the past. But everything changed drastically since 2.0 (and the upcoming ROS) and items are now giving more damage per hit than ever. Don't worry, it'll be way easier for DH from now on. Lots of resources reduction, stronger dmg per hit skill, etc.
> Btw, there's a bow that give 4 hatred per elemental arrows hit, which is a huge overall boost to DH resources pool & eDPS.


Oh, I know of that one, i just don't want to rely on items I don't have! It just seems the generation is slow...using the +hatred hungering arrow at the moment.


----------



## Rickles

I'll be leveling a crusader, but I probably won't be that fast..


----------



## neXen

i wonder how the crusader is going to fair.

I initially thought the crusader was considered melee but according to the blizzard ingame tip

Only Barbs/Monks receive the 30% damage mitigation for being melee.

If the Crusader does not receive this, creating a DPS crusader is going to be a pain.

Have they posted finalized tiers for armor sets yet?

Most of them look terrible IMO, but if we get this set for barbs....



I will be more than happy with my pre order.


----------



## Masked

I'm kinda miffed about this whole physical CE screw-up.

The fact that most of us won't even get the physical game until the 26th and that Amazon/Gamestop/Bestbuy etc still have the March 31st deadline is really ridiculous.

Even offered to vendor the game so, I could get the copies 2 weeks ago...Wasn't happening because retail literally gets them on Monday...

Blizzard screw-up is screwed-up.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm kinda miffed about this whole physical CE screw-up.
> 
> The fact that most of us won't even get the physical game until the 26th and that Amazon/Gamestop/Bestbuy etc still have the March 31st deadline is really ridiculous.
> 
> Even offered to vendor the game so, I could get the copies 2 weeks ago...Wasn't happening because retail literally gets them on Monday...
> 
> Blizzard screw-up is screwed-up.


Kinda Glad I cancelled my Physical CE then. I really want the art book but with my laptop purchase and changing jobs figured saving 50 bucks might come in handy lol. Although I will try my hardest to buy the art book somewhere. I collect the blizzard ones and am only missing the HOTS and Original WoW


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm kinda miffed about this whole physical CE screw-up.
> 
> The fact that most of us won't even get the physical game until the 26th and that Amazon/Gamestop/Bestbuy etc still have the March 31st deadline is really ridiculous.
> 
> Even offered to vendor the game so, I could get the copies 2 weeks ago...Wasn't happening because retail literally gets them on Monday...
> 
> Blizzard screw-up is screwed-up.


what is this screw-up you speak of? or are you just referring to the time frame to redeem your key for the additional wings?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I'm sensing an OCN challenge. Who gets one to 70 first? First screen shot gets the glory and rep (at least from me)!


Lets be specific now







No pwr lvling. Otherwise someone will have one in less than an hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i wonder how the crusader is going to fair.
> 
> I initially thought the crusader was considered melee but according to the blizzard ingame tip
> 
> Only Barbs/Monks receive the 30% damage mitigation for being melee.
> 
> If the Crusader does not receive this, creating a DPS crusader is going to be a pain.
> 
> Have they posted finalized tiers for armor sets yet?
> 
> Most of them look terrible IMO, but if we get this set for barbs....


I noticed the tool tip as well. The 30% mitigation for Monks and Barbs was put in place to level the playing field for melee when Inferno was actually difficult.

Many of the crusader abilities have a ranged component as well making him sort of a hybrid of melee and range. Unless some crazy dual wield build is discovered, most crusaders will be running with a shield which will further strengthen their overall mitigation.

From what I saw from streamers in the ROS beta. Crusaders did just fine.

I think the finalized tiers were posted or data mined awhile ago. You can probably find them on diablofans.

There are class sets that only drop on torment. I believe there are legendary follower items and legendary potions that only drop in torment levels as well.

That is enough incentive for me to want to play in higher difficulties.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Kinda Glad I cancelled my Physical CE then. I really want the art book but with my laptop purchase and changing jobs figured saving 50 bucks might come in handy lol. Although I will try my hardest to buy the art book somewhere. I collect the blizzard ones and am only missing the HOTS and Original WoW


Blizzard is one of the few distributors that I justify physical copies for anymore -- This release is changing my mind, expediently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what is this screw-up you speak of? or are you just referring to the time frame to redeem your key for the additional wings?


2 issues occurred.

Amazon pre-orders were available @ 5 months ago...LONG before the game was available on Blizzard's store so, a TON of people pre-ordered.

Blizzard did not set up a pre-order registration code. So, the ORIGINAL registration date was March 31.

My business partner is in Alaska until the 12th or 13th of April so, I was going to ship her a copy. Through Amazon, shipping her a copy costs $35 and won't be there on-time.

So, they extended the date to sometime in April BUT, did not update any of the retail websites. So to anyone on Amazon/GameStop/BestBuy, they see March 31...They didn't sticky anything, say anything about the date, the only notification of the date is on the ROS advertisement when you log into D3. (And is now on the website)

Issue #2 is that we (The physical edition people) will NOT be able to participate at midnight on the 25th. In fact, due to the game arriving Monday to vendors, MOST will not receive the game until the 26th.

So, we'll be 2 days removed from the digital folks already AND have to install the entire game in which to play.

Like I said, Blizzard screw-up is screwed up.


----------



## Levesque

First world problems Masked?

Just buy a digital copy.

Problem solved.

Don't get so cranked-up about so small a ''problem". Not good for your blood pressure.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> First world problems Masked?
> 
> Just buy a digital copy.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> Don't get cranked-up pn something so small. Not good for your blood pressure.


I'm not "cranked up", it's just a little ridiculous.

I'm really not willing to spend more money considering I was charged for the game @ 5 months ago.

At this point, I'd have to get a full refund from Amazon. Deal with the 3-5 day clearance on the funds only to buy a digital copy which, gives me absolutely no physical material.

Physical copies exist for a reason, Blizzard just didn't follow through with a pre-order registration...

That really is the crux of the issue -- No pre-order registration. Had they had it, nobody would be complaining but, as it sits, it is a big issue.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> In fact, due to the game arriving Monday to vendors, MOST will not receive the game until the 26th.


Can I get a source on that? I love the physical editions because of my box collection, but if it's an extra day I may change. Does this only effect the CE or both?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Can I get a source on that? I love the physical editions because of my box collection, but if it's an extra day I may change. Does this only effect the CE or both?


Not sure.

When I called Amazon, the above was the answer.

I can't verify as to why...But, Gamestop appears to have the same shipping date.

It appears that best case scenario, we will receive the game on the day of the 25th...AFTER the game launches.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Lets be specific now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pwr lvling. Otherwise someone will have one in less than an hour.
> I noticed the tool tip as well. The 30% mitigation for Monks and Barbs was put in place to level the playing field for melee when Inferno was actually difficult.
> 
> Many of the crusader abilities have a ranged component as well making him sort of a hybrid of melee and range. Unless some crazy dual wield build is discovered, most crusaders will be running with a shield which will further strengthen their overall mitigation.
> 
> From what I saw from streamers in the ROS beta. Crusaders did just fine.


Depending on when you were watching streams there was a time when the crusader did receive the 30% mitigation (which I think they can take it as a passive now) but blizzard thought it was too good or some such. So at 70 most likely you will really only have 2 passives to play with because who wouldn't want a 2h in the main hand and I doubt you'll find something that beats 30% mitigation, unless you are on an overly offensive based build.

Regardless I am super excited to start my crusade.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> When I called Amazon, the above was the answer.
> 
> I can't verify as to why...But, Gamestop appears to have the same shipping date.
> 
> It appears that best case scenario, we will receive the game on the day of the 25th...AFTER the game launches.


Darn. I'll ask the local GS when I pick up SS on Friday... Hopefully this is not the case.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not "cranked up", it's just a little ridiculous.
> 
> I'm really not willing to spend more money considering I was charged for the game @ 5 months ago.
> 
> At this point, I'd have to get a full refund from Amazon. Deal with the 3-5 day clearance on the funds only to buy a digital copy which, gives me absolutely no physical material.
> 
> Physical copies exist for a reason, Blizzard just didn't follow through with a pre-order registration...
> 
> That really is the crux of the issue -- No pre-order registration. Had they had it, nobody would be complaining but, as it sits, it is a big issue.


Why the hell did amazon charge you when you pre ordered. They never do that....I would yell at them for that. I had mine pre ordered since the day it went up and never got charged.


----------



## Laysson

I only played the trial edition, look like a need a free key for this game


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Why the hell did amazon charge you when you pre ordered. They never do that....I would yell at them for that. I had mine pre ordered since the day it went up and never got charged.


I order like 5 things at a clip so, I was charged.

I'm not upset about being charged -- Amazon will credit and I have full confidence in that.

What I'm upset about is the confusion of the launch date.

The launch is midnight the 25th.

That means I should have a copy in hand on the 24th.

That's apparently not the case with RoS.

I'll have a physical copy in my hands the day of the 25th or the 26th.

Which means, I won't be able to participate in any launch events due to Blizzard not having a pre-registration code.

Like I said, this entire situation boils down to a code...If we had a pre-order code, this situation wouldn't occur...Alas, we do not...So I now have to decide, digital or physical? Is it worth a 16 hour loss?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Gamestop and Bestbuy usually have the game and a midnight release event at a lot of their locations. I'm not too concerned about the "shipping" aspect.

On another note, if anyone was in the beta, will Torment "work" for leveling to 70 or will people likely need to drop back until gear is farmed again at 70?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So I now have to decide, digital or physical? Is it worth a 16 hour loss?


if history has taught us anything..... it's that the 1st day of release = waiting at log in screen TRYING to log in for 4 hrs because server don't have the capacity to handle the volume. once you are ABLE to log in, about 15 min into the game, the game will be brought down for a 12hr emergency patch because legendary had 100% chance of dropping off weapon racks and all freebie skills had a base dmg bonus of +1billion dmg... the emergency patch would come with a bonus 4 hour roll back so any progression/loot you may have gotten even IF you were able to log in would be wiped anyway...

so... I guess you haven't played enough online games to realize this fact yet


----------



## Shrak

^ #1 reason I don't bother with day 1 releases anymore.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> if history has taught us anything..... it's that the 1st day of release = waiting at log in screen TRYING to log in for 4 hrs because server don't have the capacity to handle the volume. once you are ABLE to log in, about 15 min into the game, the game will be brought down for a 12hr emergency patch because legendary had 100% chance of dropping off weapon racks and all freebie skills had a base dmg bonus of +1billion dmg... the emergency patch would come with a bonus 4 hour roll back so any progression/loot you may have gotten even IF you were able to log in would be wiped anyway...
> 
> so... I guess you haven't played enough online games to realize this fact yet


Actually, as some of you may recall, I did some work with Blizzard back in the day...Specifically on the AH servers.

Now that the AH no longer exists, I guarantee they're bolstering the log-in servers...

I highly doubt there will be any log-in issues day 1, minute 1...Especially considering how anticipated this launch is.

Just saying.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Gamestop and Bestbuy usually have the game and a midnight release event at a lot of their locations. I'm not too concerned about the "shipping" aspect.
> 
> On another note, if anyone was in the beta, will Torment "work" for leveling to 70 or will people likely need to drop back until gear is farmed again at 70?


Gamestop only does midnight releases if the game gets enough pre-orders.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I highly doubt there will be any log-in issues day 1, minute 1...Especially considering how anticipated this launch is.
> 
> Just saying.


so... you are suggesting that the original D3 launch with its record breaking sales and midnight launch events EVERYWHERE was *NOT* anticipated?







i mean i got a D3 poster from the midnight event at the local gamestop to prove that they actually sent those things out to all the retailers from the anticipated midnight launch... given the YEARS of experience with WoW to handle LARGE volume login's blizzard was unable to prepare their log in servers and was caught completely off guard by this UNANTICIPATED event that was clearly shown in their pre order sales numbers?

yah.... i'll take my 14 years of MMO experience and stick with what i've learned instead


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so... you are suggesting that the original D3 launch with its record breaking sales and midnight launch events EVERYWHERE was *NOT* anticipated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean i got a D3 poster from the midnight event at the local gamestop to prove that they actually sent those things out to all the retailers from the anticipated midnight launch... given the YEARS of experience with WoW to handle LARGE volume login's blizzard was unable to prepare their log in servers and was caught completely off guard by this UNANTICIPATED event that was clearly shown in their pre order sales numbers?
> 
> yah.... i'll take my 14 years of MMO experience and stick with what i've learned instead


I'm suggesting that the volume of people that originally purchased D3 was well beyond their expectations...In fact, it was twice that of analysts' predictions so, yes.

I go back as far as EQ beta. Even worked with SOE a bit ago. Everyone has 1 bad launch, then they fix it, very quickly.

WoW has only had 1 actually bad launch...The rest were "okay" and rollbacks yeah, I'll give you that.

D3 however, is another animal in it's entirety. -- It's been beta'd for over 6 months...Load bearing was completed last month and now with the AH racks down, they can recycle them into load-bearing the extra weight of the login server, essentially doubling capacity.

So, I foresee a really good launch which, sucks because anyone who ordered a physical copy, won't be able to participate.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 2 issues occurred.
> Amazon pre-orders were available @ 5 months ago...LONG before the game was available on Blizzard's store so, a TON of people pre-ordered.
> Blizzard did not set up a pre-order registration code. So, the ORIGINAL registration date was March 31.
> My business partner is in Alaska until the 12th or 13th of April so, I was going to ship her a copy. Through Amazon, shipping her a copy costs $35 and won't be there on-time.
> So, they extended the date to sometime in April BUT, did not update any of the retail websites. So to anyone on Amazon/GameStop/BestBuy, they see March 31...They didn't sticky anything, say anything about the date, the only notification of the date is on the ROS advertisement when you log into D3. (And is now on the website)
> Issue #2 is that we (The physical edition people) will NOT be able to participate at midnight on the 25th. In fact, due to the game arriving Monday to vendors, MOST will not receive the game until the 26th.
> So, we'll be 2 days removed from the digital folks already AND have to install the entire game in which to play.
> Like I said, Blizzard screw-up is screwed up.


I do suppose that does mean I will get the game hours after the digital order people do, I pre-ordered the CE for pickup at local gamestop a while back... they should have gave pre-orders who fully paid a key, like I think WoL did and even included the beta. As far as installation, it isn't going to be like HOTS where everyone pretty much had it downloaded in advance, and the key simply unlocked the content? (at least that is how it felt to me, I never opened the disc, I downloaded the installer.exe from bnet when I redeemed the key, but opening the file only brought up the bnet launcher, which was set to 'play')
as far as a business partner, why not just buy a copy and toss the key to them, they can get the physical when they return? I know it isn't the most ideal scenario, but it beats them having to wait an extra day or more.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually, as some of you may recall, I did some work with Blizzard back in the day...Specifically on the AH servers.
> 
> Now that the AH no longer exists, I guarantee they're bolstering the log-in servers...
> 
> I highly doubt there will be any log-in issues day 1, minute 1...Especially considering how anticipated this launch is.
> 
> Just saying.


Not to mention blizzard is very good with xpac launches. I missed BC but Wrath/Cata/Panda all were smooth. I logged in at midnight no issues and played for like 3 days straight with only a few hiccups here and there.


----------



## cravinmild

Two more decent drops last night. My DH feels stronger than a wet noodle, tried t1 with a full group and did pretty good. I gave up alot of hp and dps for special props on items but i think it was the smarter choice


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Two more decent drops last night. My DH feels stronger than a wet noodle, tried t1 with a full group and did pretty good. I gave up alot of hp and dps for special props on items but i think it was the smarter choice


Link to your DH?


----------



## lemans81

I found a soj ring and started to get excited. Turns out too much D2, not quite as awesome. Good news is never found soj in d2 lol.

I dragged two friends through a butcher run T1, now that I am using orb much better.


----------



## Demented

Anyone on and up for some runs?
Demented1971#1455


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm pretty pumped, bring on RoS:


Very excited after watching this









Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Masked

Okay, confirmation is here, folks.

So I contacted Blizzard support and basically got "derp". I really dislike stupid answers and this was frustrating but, bearable.









Then I emailed Blizzard and got: "der der der derrrppppp, I don't know but, but, but, you can buy the digital edition now. Go ask Amazon"...









Finally I got PO'd and called Amazon. Spoke to a supervisor who said if I opened a chat this afternoon, he'd have an answer.









@20 minutes ago I started an Amazon chat. A portion of the transcript is below:
Quote:


> Amazonefinitely the code you are pertaining for the Launch Party, you will receive this thru email.
> Me:Launch occurs at 12:01am est on March 25.
> My question is in regards to that code, will that code be received prior to the 25th?
> Amazon:Yes definitely, once the item will shipped out.
> Me:Okay, so the items are shipping out Monday the 24th? So ultimately, we're "billed" the 24th, and then the code is emailed at the same time the physical edition ships?
> Amazon:Yes that is correct
> Me:Sweet, thank you for alleviating the confusion...Unfortunately, Blizzard technical support is not up to date so, I'll send them a copy of this.


Just sent Blizzard a copy of my Amazon transcript...Which is interesting because the supervisor at Amazon apparently called a supervisor at Blizzard for that information...

Essentially, instead of sending us pre-order codes in advance, as they normally do, they're waiting for the billing cycle to hit prior to shipping.

I don't really care that, that's the situation but, I would've really been happy had Blizzard had a brain and told me that 12 hours ago considering it's at Blizzard's request, I ask Amazon.

In fact, the supervisor I spoke to earlier today (Prior to my headache) said that this was "a rediculous circle of stupidity and I'm very sorry that you're along for the ride", touche, sir...Touche.

TLDR: Amazon gets a +1 for due diligence and Blizzard can go suck it.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Okay, confirmation is here, folks.
> 
> So I contacted Blizzard support and basically got "derp". I really dislike stupid answers and this was frustrating but, bearable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I emailed Blizzard and got: "der der der derrrppppp, I don't know but, but, but, you can buy the digital edition now. Go ask Amazon"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I got PO'd and called Amazon. Spoke to a supervisor who said if I opened a chat this afternoon, he'd have an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @20 minutes ago I started an Amazon chat. A portion of the transcript is below:
> Just sent Blizzard a copy of my Amazon transcript...Which is interesting because the supervisor at Amazon apparently called a supervisor at Blizzard for that information...
> 
> Essentially, instead of sending us pre-order codes in advance, as they normally do, they're waiting for the billing cycle to hit prior to shipping.
> 
> I don't really care that, that's the situation but, I would've really been happy had Blizzard had a brain and told me that 12 hours ago considering it's at Blizzard's request, I ask Amazon.
> 
> In fact, the supervisor I spoke to earlier today (Prior to my headache) said that this was "a rediculous circle of stupidity and I'm very sorry that you're along for the ride", touche, sir...Touche.
> 
> TLDR: Amazon gets a +1 for due diligence and Blizzard can go suck it.


Edit:

Oh hot dog, I re read everything and I now understand. What a wonderful thing reading will do...


----------



## Sainesk

I have Vanilla CE but I skipped RoS CE, another mouse pad has nothing on a diablo skull and a soulstone USB and diablo 2.

+ my minor OCD might have influenced me too - with normal edition I can have 1 male 1 female character of each class, DDE or CE I have 3 slots leftover when there's 6 heroes, same characters twice basically, and i'd have uneven males to females ratio. If that doesn't convince you i'm crazy, I also can't stand different tiers of gems in gear (okay maybe an exception of helms and weapons same tier and same tier in armor until end game, but when I see a 3 socket chest piece with 3 tiers of gems, in my mind I imagine that meme guy flipping a table...).


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Two more decent drops last night. My DH feels stronger than a wet noodle, tried t1 with a full group and did pretty good. I gave up alot of hp and dps for special props on items but i think it was the smarter choice
> 
> 
> 
> Link to your DH?
Click to expand...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/cravinmild-1120/hero/28704416

I salvaged a few things from my other toons, spoon game me the manttie, beckman dropped my boots, lepew dropped the chest for me, found the bracers and helm last night and the shoulders dropped for my wiz a week or so ago. Not bad as i just lvled this toon from 23-60 on sunday







Love this clan, very giving group

EDIT

If i dont reply to PM's or party/clan chat its cause im ignoring you ...... no its not-im kidding. I love (in a bro way) you guys lol. My kid jumps on now and then and ive warned them about strangers so ... ya Its not cause im being rude


----------



## mega_option101

Anyone doing quest resets?


----------



## yunshin

Finally reached paragon 200, it took a bit longer than most since I prefer just going through the game instead of farming a single area or quest over and over. It was a blast though and I ended up getting insanely geared, to the point that I can handle T6 now. The wait for RoS is killing me though.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KingCadis-1516/hero/36622890


----------



## Mr.Cigar

PL is now playing a really important roles in boosting almost everything from dps to eHP (Or toughness) and resources management. Badly enough lvling has always been my weakness


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Anyone doing quest resets?


Crazy9000 does pretty much nothing but this.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Crazy9000 does pretty much nothing but this.


Yeah I've reset a bunch. The items are alright, and the XP isn't too bad due to the higher quest rewards. I've gained about 100 paragon levels since the 2.0 patch.

I tried it on normal too and wasn't impressed. You'd have to have a built meant to speed run and 1 hit everything without stopping for that to be worth it... and also wait until RoS since most items you find right now will probably be useless.


----------



## psyclum

reset is a good idea in theory... however in practice, unless you have a group that you normally run with, you are going to be hard pressed to get someone to tag along for act2 and act4. most people farm basement in act3 or act 1 for speed runs and that's all they do. so, getting them to run act2 or act4 you feel like you owe them a favor unless you are just carrying them with your own overwhelming DPS.

when my friend did his reset, we dropped down to T5 for just running through them and at the end, if you consider the amount of time to run through 4 acts to get 1 piece of leg, it's not really worth it







you'll get more legs just farming act3 basement over and over.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Reset guaranteed leg is also dropped on normal too, just saying.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> reset is a good idea in theory... however in practice, unless you have a group that you normally run with, you are going to be hard pressed to get someone to tag along for act2 and act4. most people farm basement in act3 or act 1 for speed runs and that's all they do. so, getting them to run act2 or act4 you feel like you owe them a favor unless you are just carrying them with your own overwhelming DPS.
> 
> when my friend did his reset, we dropped down to T5 for just running through them and at the end, if you consider the amount of time to run through 4 acts to get 1 piece of leg, it's not really worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll get more legs just farming act3 basement over and over.


I can't run the same act or room over and over its incredibly boring so I just reset and go through it. You can still join up with people who are further along if you want so its like the best of both worlds. However I plan to just do the adventure mode type thing.


----------



## VindalooJim

Is the clan feature similar to a guild? If so I think it's good they're adding more community and social aspects to the game.

After all you need people to show off you cool loot to.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I've reset a bunch. The items are alright, and the XP isn't too bad due to the higher quest rewards. I've gained about 100 paragon levels since the 2.0 patch.
> 
> I tried it on normal too and wasn't impressed. You'd have to have a built meant to speed run and 1 hit everything without stopping for that to be worth it... and also wait until RoS since most items you find right now will probably be useless.


Notice more drops?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Notice more drops?


I notice more drops, personally but, falling in love with my DH again so things are progressing rather slowly.


----------



## Penryn

I played 2 hours this morning and got 3 legendaries. A 2h sword, a polearm with chance on hit to cast Inner Sanctuary and Depth Diggers. Can't say I have been as excited for a game to come out as RoS in a while.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I played 2 hours this morning and got 3 legendaries. A 2h sword, a polearm with chance on hit to cast Inner Sanctuary and Depth Diggers. Can't say I have been as excited for a game to come out as RoS in a while.


Agreed.

So, I have a question for you guys.

This entire Amazon vs. Blizzard, RoS CE has kind of snowballed into ******ation.

I communicated more last night with both Blizzard and Amazon.

Right now, this is a paraphrasing of my communication with BOTH companies:

Me: Submit support ticket to Blizzard.
Me: Calls Amazon because of misinformation.
Amazon: Yes, we're sending you a code when we ship your item so that you may participate in launch.
Me: THAT'S AWESOME.
Blizzard support: That's false, there is no code, you must wait for the CE to arrive to play.
Amazon: Let me call a Blizzard supervisor - Blizzard Supervisor: Yes a code is being sent so that you may participate in launch.
Me: Awesome, Blizzard has confirmed a code is coming!! WOOHOO!
Blizzard support: That's false. Amazon is incorrect.
Me: But, I was on the phone listening and a Blizzard supervisor said verbatim that a code is being provided.
Blizzard support: There is no such code.

So...I'm kind of over the QQ phase of this and I've moved onto the what the hell is going on, phase of this situation.

I'm a collector. I enjoy having the physical edition but, this entire situation is really turning me off...

It's a very simple question: Will I be able to participate in launch?

You guys think I should just fore-go the CE and get the digital?


----------



## keytachi626

I never buy CE stuff online I usually go to my local store but from reading what they said. Are they going to be giving you the cd key that is in the CE which means they will be opening up your game to get you the code or are they going to be giving you a free CD key that isn't from the CE? That's prolly why blizzard support say they can't do that?


----------



## cravinmild

tape the conversation and play them for each group. Take names and numbers and be sure to use those names and numbers when asking questions. Have fun with it and see how deep this lvl of stupid goes


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keytachi626*
> 
> I never buy CE stuff online I usually go to my local store but from reading what they said. Are they going to be giving you the cd key that is in the CE which means they will be opening up your game to get you the code or are they going to be giving you a free CD key that isn't from the CE? That's prolly why blizzard support say they can't do that?


Blizzard is notorious for selling a physical edition and sending users a "code" so that they may participate in day 1 "festivities" in fact, they pioneered that type of launch, IMHO. Everyone in our industry, functions that way.

You order physical. Physical ships, you get code, you participate.

With ROS, Amazon is saying: Code is coming IN the box and we're sending you a code so that you may participate.

Blizzard is saying this is false. The only code coming is in the box.

At this point, I'm chatting with Amazon, right now, and they're once again saying, there is DEFINITELY a code being emailed to us, so that we may participate.

I'm extremely confused. Confused to the point of dropping Blizzard in it's entirety from my collection. This is rather ludicrous, considering the simplicity of the question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> tape the conversation and play them for each group. Take names and numbers and be sure to use those names and numbers when asking questions. Have fun with it and see how deep this lvl of stupid goes


I'm already communicating with Gizmodo. I fully intend to send an entire record of my communications to them...This is so stupid, it hurts.


----------



## MistaBernie

Are you near a Best Buy at all? Every time I Go to my local BB they have CEs if it's within a week or so of launch time, so there could be what I would think would be a decent chance they would have some on release day..


----------



## n0ypi

Anyone that pre-ordered RoS got their wings??


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Blizzard is notorious for selling a physical edition and sending users a "code" so that they may participate in day 1 "festivities" in fact, they pioneered that type of launch, IMHO. Everyone in our industry, functions that way.
> 
> You order physical. Physical ships, you get code, you participate.
> 
> With ROS, Amazon is saying: Code is coming IN the box and we're sending you a code so that you may participate.
> 
> Blizzard is saying this is false. The only code coming is in the box.
> 
> At this point, I'm chatting with Amazon, right now, and they're once again saying, there is DEFINITELY a code being emailed to us, so that we may participate.
> 
> I'm extremely confused. Confused to the point of dropping Blizzard in it's entirety from my collection. This is rather ludicrous, considering the simplicity of the question.
> I'm already communicating with Gizmodo. I fully intend to send an entire record of my communications to them...This is so stupid, it hurts.


Blizzard did not do any pre release codes with Diablo CE, SC, Cataclysm or Panda. However Amazon delivered them all on launch day or the day before. But there were never any codes. I have seen companies have a grace period from early access (which used codes) but never a code to participate in launch.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Blizzard did not do any pre release codes with Diablo CE, SC, Cataclysm or Panda. However Amazon delivered them all on launch day or the day before. But there were never any codes. I have seen companies have a grace period from early access (which used codes) but never a code to participate in launch.


This is actually incorrect.

I kept both the emails and the CE's to verify both.

They have in fact, sent out pre-release "codes" that allowed us to participate on launch day.

Especially with SC2. In fact, staring at the box right now and taped to it in masking tape is the code that was provided for launch.

Also: Final Fantasy XIV, Titanfall CE, Every COD to date, Diablo 3 -- Have all given day 1 codes so that you could participate without the physical edition.

Ultimately my issue is the mis-communication.

Will I be able to play at 12:01 with everyone else, or not?


----------



## Penryn

I just bought the digital edition from Blizzard directly. No risk there since my account already shows:


----------



## Cryosis00

Masked,
I would post on Battle.net, specifically asking for a blue response and I would also tweet JoshMosq.

I can't believe Blizzard would over-look something like this and piss off everyone who bought there CE, but I should not assume.

As for server/login issues for ROS launch. I don't think there will be a single hiccup. It would be a big PR issue since Blizzard is hosting a launch party and invited a handful of streamers to live stream the game.

Quest/Rest - Full play through can be done in about 1.5 h in a 4 man group. With my sample size I average 5 legs per run, including the guaranteed drop from Diablo. I have had as many as 10 drops in a single run.

The objective is to play on a setting where you can 1 -2 shot elite packs and kill bosses in a couple seconds. For most this is best done on normal mode. There is no benefit other than xp gained between the difficulty setting. This will change when ROS launches and torment difficulty receives torment only legendary items.

Skip all white mobs. Only stop to kill elites/uniques and open chests. Setup your skills to take advantage of passive and active speed bonuses from your abilities.

Quest objectives that have some randomness (ie: find a cave on the map) have your party split up. When objective is found everyone teleports to the objective. **Not everyone knows, but you can teleport to people from wherever you are in the world, rather than porting back to town and clicking on someones banner**


----------



## Masked

So I feel 100% screwed.

Actually I feel a little beyond screwed.

Pre-ordered 5 minutes after it went up on Amazon because I got the email. We were initially told, we'd get launch codes.

Amazon has NOW confirmed that Blizzard is not doing "launch codes" or anything of the sort.

Really don't know how I feel about spending an extra $20 to not receive the same services that the $40/$60 folks, do. No offense to you guys but, retail or not, I should have the ability to play at midnight if I choose to alas, I do not.

I live in the Danbury CT area.

The closest store to me doing a midnight launch is NYC.

The store has said that no CE's are available...It'd have to be standard.

I can drive the 45 minutes each way and spend $20 in gas...Only to get a $40 standard copy...

I'm really not interested in digital content from Blizzard.

Meh. I realize it's not a big deal and most of you went digital but, it really kind of sucks that I miss a major event just because I purchased retail.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So I feel 100% screwed.
> 
> Actually I feel a little beyond screwed.
> 
> Pre-ordered 5 minutes after it went up on Amazon because I got the email. We were initially told, we'd get launch codes.
> 
> Amazon has NOW confirmed that Blizzard is not doing "launch codes" or anything of the sort.
> 
> Really don't know how I feel about spending an extra $20 to not receive the same services that the $40/$60 folks, do. No offense to you guys but, retail or not, I should have the ability to play at midnight if I choose to alas, I do not.
> 
> I live in the Danbury CT area.
> 
> The closest store to me doing a midnight launch is NYC.
> 
> The store has said that no CE's are available...It'd have to be standard.
> 
> I can drive the 45 minutes each way and spend $20 in gas...Only to get a $40 standard copy...
> 
> I'm really not interested in digital content from Blizzard.
> 
> Meh. I realize it's not a big deal and most of you went digital but, it really kind of sucks that I miss a major event just because I purchased retail.


Welcome to 2014

Selling physical copies of games increases distribution costs, and cuts into profit margins.

Makes sense that they would try to phase this out ASAP.

It does suck that you will not get to play on release, but 1 day later is not that big of a deal.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Notice more drops?


Drops aren't any different then playing without quest reset.

Quest reset gives:

- More XP for completing each quest

- 100% chance of legendary drop from Diablo


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Welcome to 2014
> 
> Selling physical copies of games increases distribution costs, and cuts into profit margins.
> 
> Makes sense that they would try to phase this out ASAP.
> 
> It does suck that you will not get to play on release, but 1 day later is not that big of a deal.


I very much disagree.

It actually really doesn't increase distribution costs by as much as most of you think it does....Especially considering it only costs $0.001 per disc...Maybe $0.50 worth of content per box. Realistically the loss is minuscule. - Keep in mind, we're discussing the standard edition.

Again, I deal with this daily...Those are actually what their real costs, are. It's not like it's $5/disc and manual -- No. They literally pay more to individually stamp the manuals than they do on the entire package, disc included.

So you're discussing 51c/game on a $40 retail item. Cost to a vendor is maybe $30. -- Definitely costs them more than $10 to run the servers. In fact, their electric bill alone is obscene.

Prior to this launch, we have ALWAYS received pre-launch codes, ALWAYS.

It's quite disappointing Blizzard has taken this stance but, it is what it is. -- Last CE I buy.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I very much disagree.
> 
> It actually really doesn't increase distribution costs by as much as most of you think it does....Especially considering it only costs $0.001 per disc...Maybe $0.50 worth of content per box. Realistically the loss is minuscule. - Keep in mind, we're discussing the standard edition.
> 
> Again, I deal with this daily...Those are actually what their real costs, are. It's not like it's $5/disc and manual -- No. They literally pay more to individually stamp the manuals than they do on the entire package, disc included.
> 
> So you're discussing 51c/game on a $40 retail item. Cost to a vendor is maybe $30. -- Definitely costs them more than $10 to run the servers. In fact, their electric bill alone is obscene.
> 
> Prior to this launch, we have ALWAYS received pre-launch codes, ALWAYS.
> 
> It's quite disappointing Blizzard has taken this stance but, it is what it is. -- Last CE I buy.


You are not factoring in supply chain costs at all.

Even if we assume those are the accurate total costs per copy. D3 sold 3.5 million copies its first day and 12 million ish

So that would be a $1.75 million and $6 million burned just to give end users something they will load once on their PC and then most likely discard.

It is the easiest way for blizzard to get "free" revenue, which i am sure Activision is hounding them on.

Especially with this Heroes of the Storm game where people have to buy heroes and mounts to use....


----------



## getxclean

I ordered the Diablo 3 CE from amazon and i did not receive any kind of pre-launch codes from amazon or blizzard i had to wait for the game to come in, same with the WoW CE expansions from amazon as well, the only pre launch codes of any kind i received was for the heart of the swarm beta not the full retail game


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getxclean*
> 
> I ordered the Diablo 3 CE from amazon and i did not receive any kind of pre-launch codes from amazon or blizzard i had to wait for the game to come in, same with the WoW CE expansions from amazon as well, the only pre launch codes of any kind i received was for the heart of the swarm beta not the full retail game


Diablo 3 didn't do any pre-launch stuff, so there's no reason you would have gotten a pre-launch code.

Same with RoS.

When you're buying a BOX from Amazon, they're not going to open the BOX and post the code to your Amazon account. You wait to get the box and that's it. Sometimes Amazon ships games early for release date. Sometimes they don't.

If you HAVE to play on release, buy digital. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*
> 
> Diablo 3 didn't do any pre-launch stuff, so there's no reason you would have gotten a pre-launch code.
> 
> Same with RoS.
> 
> When you're buying a BOX from Amazon, they're not going to open the BOX and post the code to your Amazon account. You wait to get the box and that's it. Sometimes Amazon ships games early for release date. Sometimes they don't.
> 
> If you HAVE to play on release, buy digital. That's all there is to it.


Actually, I went back and double checked just to make sure.

For Diablo 3, at the launch party, there were codes given out specifically to those that didn't get copies. IE oversold.

For Starcraft 2, codes were given pre-launch.

Saying they didn't do any pre-launch is absolutely incorrect because they largely oversold the game, itself...Thus, the codes were provided in the form of cards. -- Actually still have 2 in my glove box.

That being said, I was incorrect about WoW.

Above/beyond that, no they do not OPEN the box, they have excess codes prepared so that you can actually participate which, is exactly what happened in SC2. -- I was actually part of the launch tourney and not only had a code a WEEK+ before launch but, it only activated at midnight so, saying these don't exist is just not true.

Blizzard just responded to me via support with an ultimate: We're sorry but we chose not to issue codes this release.

Which is ultimately the response I asked for since minute 1, yesterday...Only now Amazon is on the same page as Blizzard.

Unfortunately, like I said, the closest store actually doing a midnight launch to me is in NYC and it's simply not worth the commute so, I ultimately feel by not issuing codes, they're screwing over a lot of people...

Ultimately, this detracts from the Collector's Edition sales...So, it is what it is.


----------



## yahu

I keep seeing the mention of "launch events" and I'm curious if there will actually be events going on, other than a bunch of people staying up late hitting the servers? I'm thinking of getting the digital CE cause after I had put enough hours into vanilla I would start thinking "it might be cool to have some other content"


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I just bought the digital edition from Blizzard directly. No risk there since my account already shows:


Same thing that I did and my battle.net desktop app shows reaper of souls logo


----------



## steve210

You should see forums in d3 there complaining about the wings wow such whining people http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/3354739/


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I just bought the digital edition from Blizzard directly. No risk there since my account already shows:


Same here


----------



## AlphaStatus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I keep seeing the mention of "launch events" and I'm curious if there will actually be events going on, other than a bunch of people staying up late hitting the servers? I'm thinking of getting the digital CE cause after I had put enough hours into vanilla I would start thinking "it might be cool to have some other content"


If you are going to buy a digital copy you can buy the standard edition and later upgrade to the digital CE for like $20 more. I'm going the standard route and if I find myself playing alot more than I played vanilla I'll go ahead and upgrade. I've been burned too many times buying a CE edition of game and later realizing it was not worth it for the time I invested in the game.


----------



## Tchernobyl




----------



## Mr.Cigar

Has anyone got the wing yet? I thought Blizzard said it will be sent into our inventory in 20th march but looked like it wasn't.
I'm @ work now, can't check in the next 8 hrs, just curious


----------



## Crazy9000

Some people have started to get them apparently.


----------



## H3||scr3am

my original CE wings appear in messages, as an attachment on all my characters, so check there.

H3||scr3am


----------



## n0ypi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Has anyone got the wing yet? I thought Blizzard said it will be sent into our inventory in 20th march but looked like it wasn't.
> I'm @ work now, can't check in the next 8 hrs, just curious


I just checked no wings yet =(


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12187368668?page=1

It looks like only the people who just bought the expansion are getting them.


----------



## UZ7

Yeah if you preordered check your inbox/attachment and hit claim. My friend just got his, looks pretty cool all firey


----------



## Sainesk

Comparison with Angelic:



I practically pre-ordered the pre-order, should get pink/purple wings as compensation for new buyers getting them earlier than me










In case someone didn't hear about the screw up:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey everyone!

Quick update on the Wings of Valor delivery.

Early this afternoon, we ran a special script to award eligible players who have digitally prepurchased Reaper of Souls their Wings of Valor. This script completed this afternoon around approximately 5:00 pm PT. Shortly after this script was run, we uncovered an issue that affected the delivery of the Wings of Valor for certain players. As a result, depending on when you digitally prepurchased the game, you may or may not have already received your wings.

Here's how everything breaks down:

-Players who prepurchased Reaper of Souls before the script completed this afternoon will experience a delay in the delivery of their Wings of Valor. We've already developed a fix for this delay; however, we anticipate that the secondary script we'll need to run to get the wings delivered to everyone will not complete until tomorrow morning (Pacific Time) at the earliest. We don' t yet have an exact ETA to share for when the wings for this groups of players will be delivered, but we'll be sure to provide an update in this thread as soon as we do.

-Players who digitally prepurchased Reaper of Souls after the script completed should experience no delay in the delivery of their Wings of Valor and can immediately redeem the item in-game. Similarly, any player who prepurchases Reaper of Souls going forward or claims a retail game key on or before March 31, 2014 will also be able to redeem the wings right away.

We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience and will be sure to keep everyone updated as we work to get you your sparkly spoils. Thank you to all those who submitted reports!


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So I feel 100% screwed.
> 
> Actually I feel a little beyond screwed.
> 
> Pre-ordered 5 minutes after it went up on Amazon because I got the email. We were initially told, we'd get launch codes.
> 
> Amazon has NOW confirmed that Blizzard is not doing "launch codes" or anything of the sort.
> 
> Really don't know how I feel about spending an extra $20 to not receive the same services that the $40/$60 folks, do. No offense to you guys but, retail or not, I should have the ability to play at midnight if I choose to alas, I do not.
> 
> I live in the Danbury CT area.
> 
> The closest store to me doing a midnight launch is NYC.
> 
> The store has said that no CE's are available...It'd have to be standard.
> 
> I can drive the 45 minutes each way and spend $20 in gas...Only to get a $40 standard copy...
> 
> I'm really not interested in digital content from Blizzard.
> 
> Meh. I realize it's not a big deal and most of you went digital but, it really kind of sucks that I miss a major event just because I purchased retail.


This is why I don't Preorder games buy hard copies..


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Comparison with Angelic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I practically pre-ordered the pre-order, should get pink/purple wings as compensation for new buyers getting them earlier than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case someone didn't hear about the screw up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Quick update on the Wings of Valor delivery.
> 
> Early this afternoon, we ran a special script to award eligible players who have digitally prepurchased Reaper of Souls their Wings of Valor. This script completed this afternoon around approximately 5:00 pm PT. Shortly after this script was run, we uncovered an issue that affected the delivery of the Wings of Valor for certain players. As a result, depending on when you digitally prepurchased the game, you may or may not have already received your wings.
> 
> Here's how everything breaks down:
> 
> -Players who prepurchased Reaper of Souls before the script completed this afternoon will experience a delay in the delivery of their Wings of Valor. We've already developed a fix for this delay; however, we anticipate that the secondary script we'll need to run to get the wings delivered to everyone will not complete until tomorrow morning (Pacific Time) at the earliest. We don' t yet have an exact ETA to share for when the wings for this groups of players will be delivered, but we'll be sure to provide an update in this thread as soon as we do.
> 
> -Players who digitally prepurchased Reaper of Souls after the script completed should experience no delay in the delivery of their Wings of Valor and can immediately redeem the item in-game. Similarly, any player who prepurchases Reaper of Souls going forward or claims a retail game key on or before March 31, 2014 will also be able to redeem the wings right away.
> 
> We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience and will be sure to keep everyone updated as we work to get you your sparkly spoils. Thank you to all those who submitted reports!


Well I did digitally prepurchase ROS, hoping the message will be there when I get home


----------



## VindalooJim

What events are there going to be on launch night/ day?

Not sure why someone would not be able to wait a few hours to be able to play....


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> What events are there going to be on launch night/ day?
> 
> Not sure why someone would not be able to wait a few hours to be able to play....


Blizzard has said that there is a "launch event" several times. In fact, there's even a live Q&A that goes from 9pm EST -> launch on Twitch...Showing pre-game footage, et al.

Anyone remember the Halo 4 launch event? 3? ~ I do, very well, actually. (Halo is a game that gave out codes btw, to retail pre-orders)

If you're doing a "launch event" at 12 midnight on the 25th, it serves to reason that //everyone// whom purchased the product, be included...Why else would you hype a launch? Especially one that's essentially only available to digital purchasers?

My entire point is that people buy the CE due to the fact there's exclusivity...It's a limited edition version of the game, their highest priced/best version of the package. You're excluding these people and everyone else whom bought retail because you were ultimately, unprepared.

Blizzard's answer to me: We're sorry but we chose not to issue codes this release.

It's pure laziness. -- I did launch codes with Alienware a few years back for a launch -- You literally randomly generate a few thousand codes...It costs $10/thousand...Send them to Amazon in a PDF and BAM...Everyone who buys retail now has a code.

Meh, I'm over it -- Is just disappointing is all.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Has anyone got the wing yet? I thought Blizzard said it will be sent into our inventory in 20th march but looked like it wasn't.
> I'm @ work now, can't check in the next 8 hrs, just curious


Pre ordered mine yesterday through battle.net shop. I ran into internal server error and my purchase wouldn't go through. Tried twice then checked my bank statement.. Yup! No RoS showing on my battle.net but my bank statement was showing four 39.99 charges... grrr







Apparently they were experiencing a bunch of this yesterday. Had to open live chat to get it resolved. Anyway got my wings in the mail as soon as I logged in.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


Hot.. got the same bow the other day with 1300+dps, lvl req reduced 19 levels. One shotting elite/rare packs with rain of vengeance @lvl 41 on T2 was a blast. Till Diablo anyway... just couldn't avoid getting one shot myself.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> This is actually incorrect.
> 
> I kept both the emails and the CE's to verify both.
> 
> They have in fact, sent out pre-release "codes" that allowed us to participate on launch day.
> 
> Especially with SC2. In fact, staring at the box right now and taped to it in masking tape is the code that was provided for launch.
> 
> Also: Final Fantasy XIV, Titanfall CE, Every COD to date, Diablo 3 -- Have all given day 1 codes so that you could participate without the physical edition.
> 
> Ultimately my issue is the mis-communication.
> 
> Will I be able to play at 12:01 with everyone else, or not?


Where did you get your SC2 from. Because there were no codes given for that, for Diablo III or any wow expansion I have gotten physically. Diablo III I could have done a midnight release but I didn't care enough. Also FFXIV was more your early access code was early. It was not a code so that you could participate in launch. it was just to get into EA and they were very lenient on the day you had to enter a full code on.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Where did you get your SC2 from. Because there were no codes given for that, for Diablo III or any wow expansion I have gotten physically. Diablo III I could have done a midnight release but I didn't care enough. Also FFXIV was more your early access code was early. It was not a code so that you could participate in launch. it was just to get into EA and they were very lenient on the day you had to enter a full code on.


SC2 came directly from Blizzard -- Everyone participating in the launch "tournament" received one. Which encompasses my entire point. The tournament was a "launch party" of sorts. Thus, anyone participating received the code...Especially in the case of HOS.

As per FFXIV et al, the pre-order codes are par for the course because you have beta access / early access and 12:01 am access. In fact, this is the standard of any MMO, even with physicals.

Also, for FFXIV since I still play/consult -- Separate codes were given to those whom chose to not participate in beta and just wanted to participate in launch. (The original 1.0 CE in the closet







)

Everquest has always participated in this (Pre-launch codes) as have: GW2, GW, Aion, Rift, Warhammer, AOC, DAOC...I can keep going. Everyone had a retail copy and codes from the vendor before launch...In fact, my GW2 statue sits in front of me as we speak. That was an awesome launch!

SWTOR, awesome launch party. Sith statue is on a display shelf. Participated in 12:01 launch party -- Pre order code arrived before the game.

Again, I've participated in the generating of codes, understand the process completely and it's not a difficult arrangement. In fact, it's incredibly easy.

The bottom line is simple, if you advertise a launch event, push a launch event and plan to have a launch "party", you should include *everyone* including those that paid 2x for a limited edition retail copy.

Saying it's "retail" and being "phased out" is just stupid considering how painless the entire process is.

I'd rather move forward and discuss Diablo 3 though, since we're beating a dead horse well beyond the abilities of Mr. Nash.







(SeewhatIdidthere?)


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> SC2 came directly from Blizzard -- Everyone participating in the launch "tournament" received one. Which encompasses my entire point. The tournament was a "launch party" of sorts. Thus, anyone participating received the code...Especially in the case of HOS.
> 
> As per FFXIV et al, the pre-order codes are par for the course because you have beta access / early access and 12:01 am access. In fact, this is the standard of any MMO, even with physicals.
> 
> Also, for FFXIV since I still play/consult -- Separate codes were given to those whom chose to not participate in beta and just wanted to participate in launch. (The original 1.0 CE in the closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Everquest has always participated in this (Pre-launch codes) as have: GW2, GW, Aion, Rift, Warhammer, AOC, DAOC...I can keep going. Everyone had a retail copy and codes from the vendor before launch...In fact, my GW2 statue sits in front of me as we speak. That was an awesome launch!
> 
> SWTOR, awesome launch party. Sith statue is on a display shelf. Participated in 12:01 launch party -- Pre order code arrived before the game.
> 
> Again, I've participated in the generating of codes, understand the process completely and it's not a difficult arrangement. In fact, it's incredibly easy.
> 
> The bottom line is simple, if you advertise a launch event, push a launch event and plan to have a launch "party", you should include *everyone* including those that paid 2x for a limited edition retail copy.
> 
> Saying it's "retail" and being "phased out" is just stupid considering how painless the entire process is.
> 
> I'd rather move forward and discuss Diablo 3 though, since we're beating a dead horse well beyond the abilities of Mr. Nash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (SeewhatIdidthere?)


I will respect your choice of moving on but still don't agree with you lol.

Anyways i still can't get over how excited the trailer for ROS made me. Is adventure mode going to be the new normal?


----------



## Shrak

Adventure mode is going to be pretty awesome


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I will respect your choice of moving on but still don't agree with you lol.


For SCII, I preordered a physical CE copy for pickup with Gamestop. There was a key on the receipt, that gave beta access and was able to play at launch, hours before I woke back up and got the box. HOTS and D3 were not that way though, preordered CEs and I had to wait til I went and picked them up.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaStatus*
> 
> If you are going to buy a digital copy you can buy the standard edition and later upgrade to the digital CE for like $20 more. I'm going the standard route and if I find myself playing alot more than I played vanilla I'll go ahead and upgrade. I've been burned too many times buying a CE edition of game and later realizing it was not worth it for the time I invested in the game.


good to know - I didn't realize I could 'upgrade' to CE. I clearly gave up before even researching.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*


that's a hawt biatch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I will respect your choice of moving on but still don't agree with you lol.
> 
> Anyways i still can't get over how excited the trailer for ROS made me. Is adventure mode going to be the new normal?


I'm not really sure what there is to agree/disagree with regarding Masked's points. He apparently had access at launch via a code that was given to him and not to you (maybe you were supposed to get one but didn't realize it?). Are you saying that you are disagreeing as you feel he is lying? I see his point of view but I personally don't care about gaming right at the second of launch to go as far as he has or be as passionate as he has been. It doesn't mean that I feel he is wrong though.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> For SCII, I preordered a physical CE copy for pickup with Gamestop. There was a key on the receipt, that gave beta access and was able to play at launch, hours before I woke back up and got the box. HOTS and D3 were not that way though, preordered CEs and I had to wait til I went and picked them up.


Amazon did not do that for SCII or I missed it but I know for Diablo you had to pick up physical or do digital at the launch locations to participate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> good to know - I didn't realize I could 'upgrade' to CE. I clearly gave up before even researching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a hawt biatch!
> I'm not really sure what there is to agree/disagree with regarding Masked's points. He apparently had access at launch via a code that was given to him and not to you (maybe you were supposed to get one but didn't realize it?). Are you saying that you are disagreeing as you feel he is lying? I see his point of view but I personally don't care about gaming right at the second of launch to go as far as he has or be as passionate as he has been. It doesn't mean that I feel he is wrong though.


I personally think we are thinking of slightly different things. He mentioned getting a key to partake in the beta launch tournaments, which is different than just getting the key to play at midnight. I participated in beta and early access for FFXIV as well and we got codes for early access and beta they did not give any codes to allow you to play at midnight on launch they simply just gave players in EA like 5days to enter a key before they stopped their service. If masked is talking about codes to participate in certain "launch events" not just play at 12 then I take back everything I said haha. But diablo, SCII, wow, final fantasy or any MMO CE physical I have bought gave me a pre code to load up so I could play at midnight. The only ones that allowed me to play at midnight were games that had EA periods or I bought digitally.

Diablo gave nothing you had to pick it up to play at midnight or have the digital copy to play at midnight. Now Amazon is usually good about getting you the game a day early so you can load up at midnight. Ih ave had that happen for some games. In fact I think SCII came a day early.

I am in no way trying to call Masked a liar so I don't want people thinking that. However if it comes down to it I stick with Diablo never had any key to make sure you could play at midnight nor any blizzard game I every ordered. For special launch night events though I cannot comment.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm not really sure what there is to agree/disagree with regarding Masked's points. He apparently had access at launch via a code that was given to him and not to you (maybe you were supposed to get one but didn't realize it?). Are you saying that you are disagreeing as you feel he is lying? I see his point of view but I personally don't care about gaming right at the second of launch to go as far as he has or be as passionate as he has been. It doesn't mean that I feel he is wrong though.


As the market has moved forward over the past few years, midnight launches have become "launch parties"...Special rewards are given...It's become a big deal.

For Halo 3, I was in NYC for that launch party -- it was absolutely amazing. So was the Halo 4 launch party...Same with GW2, Aion and Lineage 2.

When you offer an exclusive product, I give you the Collector's Edition, regardless of it being retail, if you're having a launch party, it would be common sense to me, that you involve everyone that's paid for the game.

I've already been charged $80 for my Diablo 3 RoS CE so, I've already paid 2x as most of the digital versions. Why? For that exclusivity.

Now, they say there's a launch "party". Well, if I've already paid 2x the amount that you have, regardless of format, why don't I get to participate as well?

There-in is the only argument that matters to me, the consumer, since I've actually experienced this full circle.

There is no argument to be made in regards to codes, they're cheap. Retail copy/distribution, cheap.

The simple fact is the answer given to me by the "head of CS" and that's: We're sorry but we chose not to issue codes this release.

...we CHOSE...not to issue codes this release.

They made a conscious decision to not put out release codes. This caused a massive mis-communication because they told Amazon at some point, they were.

Quite frankly, I feel left out. I really do feel screwed. I paid for a level of exclusivity that's not present. Regardless of if a launch party exists or not, I have the same rights as any of you in regards to playing the game at midnight since I've already paid, they simply chose not to do codes...Because of that choice, my participation is limited. -- That's the issue.

I forwarded everything I had to Gizmodo and they feel it's enough to warrant an article so, perhaps there will be, perhaps not...But, at some point, Amazon was ready to distribute codes so...I really don't understand where the disagreement stems from.

Our $$$$ is worth the same. CE was 2x as much as standard. Format should not be a launch limitation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Amazon did not do that for SCII or I missed it but I know for Diablo you had to pick up physical or do digital at the launch locations to participate.
> I personally think we are thinking of slightly different things. He mentioned getting a key to partake in the beta launch tournaments, which is different than just getting the key to play at midnight. I participated in beta and early access for FFXIV as well and we got codes for early access and beta they did not give any codes to allow you to play at midnight on launch they simply just gave players in EA like 5days to enter a key before they stopped their service. If masked is talking about codes to participate in certain "launch events" not just play at 12 then I take back everything I said haha. But diablo, SCII, wow, final fantasy or any MMO CE physical I have bought gave me a pre code to load up so I could play at midnight. The only ones that allowed me to play at midnight were games that had EA periods or I bought digitally.
> 
> Diablo gave nothing you had to pick it up to play at midnight or have the digital copy to play at midnight. Now Amazon is usually good about getting you the game a day early so you can load up at midnight. I have had that happen for some games. In fact I think SCII came a day early.
> 
> I am in no way trying to call Masked a liar so I don't want people thinking that. However if it comes down to it I stick with Diablo never had any key to make sure you could play at midnight nor any blizzard game I every ordered. For special launch night events though I cannot comment.


I had thought it was available to anyone on the platinum ladder, after doing some digging I was incorrect...However, every MMO to date, notably, Aion, GW2, Lineage 2 etc, have given launch codes so that pre-order individuals could participate in launch.

The entire premise of my issue is that Blizzard at one point, had codes ready to go, at least if you follow my entire past 4/5 posts...Suddenly, Blizzard says: we CHOSE...

I take issue with that choice, especially in regards to a launch event. That's where I plant my feet in the sand.


----------



## yahu

^see that? Passion. I'm sticking up for him but he comes blazin' on my post!





















j/k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Amazon did not do that for SCII or I missed it but I know for Diablo you had to pick up physical or do digital at the launch locations to participate.
> I personally think we are thinking of slightly different things. He mentioned getting a key to partake in the beta launch tournaments, which is different than just getting the key to play at midnight. I participated in beta and early access for FFXIV as well and we got codes for early access and beta they did not give any codes to allow you to play at midnight on launch they simply just gave players in EA like 5days to enter a key before they stopped their service. If masked is talking about codes to participate in certain "launch events" not just play at 12 then I take back everything I said haha. But diablo, SCII, wow, final fantasy or any MMO CE physical I have bought gave me a pre code to load up so I could play at midnight. The only ones that allowed me to play at midnight were games that had EA periods or I bought digitally.
> 
> Diablo gave nothing you had to pick it up to play at midnight or have the digital copy to play at midnight. Now Amazon is usually good about getting you the game a day early so you can load up at midnight. Ih ave had that happen for some games. In fact I think SCII came a day early.
> 
> I am in no way trying to call Masked a liar so I don't want people thinking that. However if it comes down to it I stick with Diablo never had any key to make sure you could play at midnight nor any blizzard game I every ordered. For special launch night events though I cannot comment.


I'm just giving you a hard time.







I just thought it was funny how it sounded how you were disagreeing with him. I figured you weren't calling him out to be a liar. As you saw, it sounds like -SE7EN- also had a code from a pre-purchase that allowed him midnight play before he picked up his boxed copy.

So...anyone calling in sick on Tuesday?







I think I'll just pull an all nighter. fugg it!


----------



## b.walker36

I'm with you there, If they had codes to give to people that bought retail to join in at midnight and changed their mind that is just silly.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^see that? Passion. I'm sticking up for him but he comes blazin' on my post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> I'm just giving you a hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was funny how it sounded how you were disagreeing with him. I figured you weren't calling him out to be a liar. As you saw, it sounds like -SE7EN- also had a code from a pre-purchase that allowed him midnight play before he picked up his boxed copy.
> 
> So...anyone calling in sick on Tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just pull an all nighter. fugg it!


Psh...I had a few people PM me asking to expand and one or two that pointed out we were special in regards to SC2 - I had completely forgotten about that.

I DO understand the argument of digital vs. retail and cost...I get these arguments...However, when it comes to the consumer, $ for $ I spend the same on retail as they do so I feel the discrepancy is unwarranted.

Got nothing against anyone, even Bwalker it's just rather stupid on a few levels this entire situation happened at all...

We're sending you codes! Erm, no codes. We're sending you CODES! Erm, no we're not. We're NOT sending you codes. We chose not to do codes this release.

Now, truthfully had they both said no the first time, it would've been less of an issue altogether.

P.S. - Definitely taking Wednesday off.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that's a hawt biatch!












The armor was already looking awesome before that, and then I found the helm, and suddenly, JAPAN!


----------



## yahu

^hells yeah. I've collected/held on to certain helms just because they look badass. Mempo is one of them.









@Masked - I don't think anyone can disagree with you regarding the fuster-cluck of support you received between Blizzard's front-line support vs whoever direct retail support manager Amazon was likely getting in touch with. Like you said, if they just came with the same answer from the start it would be understandable. I think that alone tells you it was a last minute decision. Someone likely forgot to process something in time and no one wanted to own it so close to release, maybe?


----------



## cravinmild

I want tuesday off but ill be working it i just know it.

Ive been giving thought to power lvling to 70. I want to enjoy it but at the same time it want those lvl 70 items bad. My norm group all have the day off on tuesday to play. I havent wanted a game to release this badly in a long long time.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> So...anyone calling in sick on Tuesday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll just pull an all nighter. fugg it!


I'm still not confident that this will be a trouble-free release, so taking time off on release day for this expansion is a bit too optimistic for me.


----------



## Rickles

Blue Post on Hotfixes today...
Quote:


> On a related note, we know a lot of you are still preparing for the launch of Reaper of Souls, so we're also upping the ante on the Community bonus experience event. Starting right now and for this weekend only, the bonus experience provided will be upped from 50% to 100%. This should help you get all your nephalem heroes leveled and geared up for the battle against Malthael!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I'm still not confident that this will be a trouble-free release, so taking time off on release day for this expansion is a bit too optimistic for me.


If they don't do Maintanance on tuesday I think you will be playing all day. Panda and Cata launches were smooth as hell and were much bigger.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> If they don't do Maintanance on tuesday I think you will be playing all day. Panda and Cata launches were smooth as hell and were much bigger.


Also different realm servers.


----------



## yahu

dayum 100% exp boost! gunna be some late nights this weekend!!!

@krem - fair enough, though even at D3 RTM launch, I only had some minor issues myself. It took 30 - 45 minutes to finally get logged in, and they took it offline sometime early in the morning, but I got a few solid hours of playtime that night.


----------



## cravinmild

Dang 100% XP







. I have a WD and monk to 0-60 this weekend. Any lvl 60's looking to run cota lol


----------



## chargerz919

Maybe I can hit Paragon 125 by the end of this weekend. I am going hunting tomorrow, this is going to eat up too much time of bonus exp.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Dang 100% XP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a WD and monk to 0-60 this weekend. Any lvl 60's looking to run cota lol


I'll be on tonight. I usually stay up until 2-4am PST, but don't get home until 11.

I wish I had more time to play on the weekend







. Usually doing other stuff and don't have much more play time then during the week.


----------



## Crazy9000

Dang looks like COTA is getting nerfed later today:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12189178940#1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluepost*
> Reduced the amount of experience granted by monsters with lower than average health pools...These hotfixes should be live later this afternoon


----------



## likethegun

cota + nemesis bracers aint bad...

**its hilarious how many people are worried abuot the stupid wings. they are stupid. and almost everyone playing the first week of ros will have them. why do you need them 4 days before the launch instead of 3? lol... ridiculous...

Also, a note on digital v. hard copy. Digital users SHOULD be able to participate FIRST. Why? because we are strictly paying for content, not clutter. All you hard copy fans (no offense), are paying for the stupid crap and a plastic disk, so you should have to wait for the stupid crap and plastic disk. Us digital guys should have SOME sort of incentive for not actually buying anything physical to show for the money.

Obviouslym, just my two cents... but that is how I view it before I purchase digital on a release. I look at it as a trade off. Do I want the cool stupid crap and an outdated data storage device known as a compact disk that my kids will scratch? Or do I want the content immediately?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang looks like COTA is getting nerfed later today:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12189178940#1


blah blah blah.... we found that CotA was giving as much xp as the adventure mode we are trying to sell for $40 so we are nerfing it to "encourage" people to cough up the $40..... blah blah blah


----------



## Angrybutcher

that 100% boost would be very nice for Hardcore, unless it doesn't apply there. I need to get back in and try to get my Barb to 60! He's been at 37ish for a while now.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> blah blah blah.... we found that CotA was giving as much xp as the adventure mode we are trying to sell for $40 so we are nerfing it to "encourage" people to cough up the $40..... blah blah blah


i laughed... but really i think adventure mode is going to be worth it, and i'm fairly confident it was be pleasantly surprising to most of us.


----------



## cravinmild

I hate the price of RoS but based on my hours into D3 it will work out to .5cent/H by the time im done playing it. There is value in that









@crazy9000, I will look for you tonight, thanks







even if they nurfed the crap out of cota for a no lvl toon a half hour spent playing each of my toons will still amount to lvl 40 on each me thinks.


----------



## lemans81

I would like to see blizzard approach solution with negotiations or maybe a sniper kill....seems like dropping a nuke is their first reaction. I was done with cota run but still someone will just find a new high exp area.


----------



## navynuke499

Im going to try out some royal audience runs when I get off work tomorrow morning to see how much better it is than COTA. When does the extra exp end? Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Im going to try out some royal audience runs when I get off work tomorrow morning to see how much better it is than COTA. When does the extra exp end? Monday or Tuesday?


Not sure how it is now after the patch as I havent tried it but COTA T6 w/ 4 people was definitely higher than RA T6 w/ 4 people.. on the other hand RA doesn't have elites so you have less chances of dying/slow downs. COTA has a chance of pool as well. I remember my bro going 40 levels over me in a matter of a day or two just doing cota and this was before 100% weekend and nerf. He told me that cota is still decent for exp and people on the forums are saying it may have been "blanket" nerf in which affects everything else but its whatever. As long as you play you'll gain levels lol.

Think it ends on Monday and expansion goes live on Tuesday and then they'll have other modes that supposedly makes leveling easy.. (but you know if it becomes too easy it gets nerfed lol).


----------



## navynuke499

From my understanding of what was said on the forums is that all lower level creatures have had their exp amount reduced, not just any one area. This makes it less valuble to do quick runs like COTA where you can kill all the lower health guys really fast for good exp. I think that adventure mode is going to make up for it once the patch comes out simply by increasing the monster density to bring the exp back up. Not sure where in game it is, but I saw a video of a guy killing lots of cows, and this makes me quite excited.


----------



## UZ7

Yeah they're going to make it so in Adventure mode you don't have all the campaign quests you have to do. You will have the entire map Acts 1-5 available on your map which you can choose any waypoint without having to remake a game (to jump from acts to acts). In that mode you get can do bounties or clear dungeons and what not. Bounty is like kill... so and so.. diablo, skeleton king or some other named unique/boss. After you clear them you get experience bonuses as well as either blood shards (used for purchasing/upgrades etc...) and/or horadric cache (loot!). So in a way they're like daily quests, kill/clear this this and this and you get this for bonus.

So overall the new modes will be different and kinda detract from the whole farming same guy over and over or loading up the same level for experience, it will also open up playing with more people as well as some of the new class sets are badass!


----------



## velocityx

funny

those wings that you get for preordering, are actually making me not want to get through preorder ;p


----------



## navynuke499

you dont have to use them


----------



## Sainesk

So what kind of plans does everyone have for their crusader? I'm thinking about whether I should skip boss fights/play adventure mode till 70, that way I could get 6 guaranteed lv 70 legendaries as soon as I hit level 70 (If i'm not mistaken, Malthael will drop 2 guaranteed at lv 61+).


----------



## Shrak

If that's true then that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> If that's true then that sounds like a good plan.


This is a quote from a Blue over on the forums:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've seen a lot of great questions being asked since Nevalistis posted earlier, so I'm going to address as many of them as I can. Thanks to everyone for asking all of these questions, since I'm sure a lot of your fellow Nephalem have been wondering the same thing.

First Kill Legendary Items

*These will drop for characters from levels 1-59.*
They will only drop from end of Act bosses (Butcher, Belial, Azmodan, Diablo, and eventually Malthael).
Characters below level 11 are unlikely to find Legendary items, because they have a minimum level requirement. Currently there are no Legendary items available below level 11.
Using the Reset Quest feature will reset the First Kill Legendary Item drops as well, but only for characters in the appropriate level range.

Reset Quest Bonus Legendary

Skeleton King dropping a Bonus Legendary was a bug that has been corrected, as it was not intended. We liked the idea, though, so we've gone ahead and added a Bonus Legendary to Diablo.
These are an intended bonus for maximum level characters. Currently there is a bug that allows characters levels 1-59 to receive a Bonus Legendary item in addition to the First Kill Legendary item when they kill Diablo, but this is not intended.
The Bonus Legendary is only available if you use the Reset Quest feature.
We plan on moving the Bonus Legendary to Malthael for players level 61+ when the expansion arrives. Additionally, Diablo will no longer drop a Bonus Legendary for players level 61+.



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12031313390?page=3

Meh it won't work thanks to the part I bolded and missed the first time I read it, 1 guaranteed legendary only, yay


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So what kind of plans does everyone have for their crusader? I'm thinking about whether I should skip boss fights/play adventure mode till 70, that way I could get 6 guaranteed lv 70 legendaries as soon as I hit level 70 (If i'm not mistaken, Malthael will drop 2 guaranteed at lv 61+).


have a link to that?

Edit: nvm lol


----------



## steve210

I'm at 230k dps but that's my skills activated


----------



## DoomDash

Who needs transmog?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I made some experiments with my Monk


----------



## HarrisLam

hey guys!! And hello to anyone who used to play with me and are still playing this game!!

quited D3 for Guild wars 2, and then a few other steam games, and eventually dota 2.

Heard the coming of Expansion set and never really cared about it, cuz....you know what problems the game had, I'm sure all players knew.

And then I heard about the patch.......

I gotta say, I've never expected this many changes all at once (or within a reasonably small time frame), I'm starting to feel that Blizzard knew it all along......they knew how to get the game back on track, they knew it the whole time the players been yelling at them, but they waited, they patiently waited and finally patched the game after they've gotten enough money from the auction cuts.

That's my prediction anyway, and I'm quite confident that it isn't too far from the truth. One simply can't get yelled at for 2 years for all the mistakes that is in front of everybody's face and not do anything, and suddenly has what it takes to get most mistakes corrected. Well played blizzard, well played.

*/rant*

=======================

Anyway, before the launch of guild wars 2, I was a frequent visitor of this thread, a demon hunter who solo inferno act 1 and sometimes play with a few guys here on OCN in act 2 / 3. I'm now semi-coming-back to this game because some co-workers at the job managed to convince a 3rd guy to buy the game, so I could be the 4th if I start playing again.

I just started the game up for say ~2 hours, playing the game at the 100% bonus difficulty (iirc it called "expert" or something), would like to know if there's much update for demon hunter as a class within this 1-1.5 years? Has there been any other effective skill builds for the class that I should know / check out?

My build was hungering arrow, ball lightning, smokescreen, the rolling skill (forgot the name







), preparation and life leech skill as 4. I'm at work now, but I can post a screenshot of my stats after getting home if that can help


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Who needs transmog?


I'm pretty happy with my barbs look...


----------



## Demented

Jaime


Schmitty


Thorndak


Valik


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> My build was hungering arrow, ball lightning, smokescreen, the rolling skill (forgot the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), preparation and life leech skill as 4. I'm at work now, but I can post a screenshot of my stats after getting home if that can help


you will eventually need to phase out hungering arrow. you can get a legendary bow (krindershot) which makes ball lightening into a hatred generator instead of a spender. the best spender right now would be cluster arrow, however if you don't have legacy gear to reduce the cost, then that build is going to be very difficult for you to achieve. still, it's worth looking into if you keep an eye out for cinder coat and fire based mage fist and focus on a fire element/cluster arrow build.

here are a list of gear to keep an eye out for
Danetta crossbow set makes vault (the rolling skill) into a hatred spender instead of a discipline spender so essentially you are able to vault around almost for free. it's a good set to keep around for traveling across map.

various immunity necklaces. i believe there is an immunity necklace for every resist type (except physical) in the game so just start collecting them. arcane, lightening, ice are the primary one's you want to have with you at all times.

ice climbers. EXTREMELY rare







but makes you immune to ice ball so good luck finding it









anyway. eyeball through these and plan your build if you want to start playing again
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/chest-armor/#type=legendary


----------



## Mr.Cigar

In order to be able to spam Cluster (almost, just almost infinitely), you need cindercoat. It has pretty nice fire dmg boost and resources reduction. Craft any bracer to get another 15% fire dmg boost (Rare) or even 20%(Set, leg) and you're set. My female DH can spam around 4-4.5mil per shot with just those 2 items and an utter crappy manticore which I borrowed from my friend as a temp replacement.
A proper setup includes additional item like magefist (20% firedmg, huge primary stats which is important to boost your raw damage), fire dmg SOJ, a helm that give +x% to cluster arrow dmg, etc. Basically anything that boosts fire dmg and related skills







10mil per shot is easy with an average legacy manticore for sure.
Kindershot is probably DH's best weapon right now but man It's hard to get it to drop. With it DH can spam awesome skill like frozen arrow infinitely, and those arrows is able crit to few mils easily and they're aoe too - pure crazy.
PS: Another option is use the L4N if you have one








that set can make everything infinite with some sacrifice in stats.


----------



## HarrisLam

Thanks for your comments!! I'll be looking into switching my build slowly.

That said, I'm not sure how long it will take....I mean....4mil a shot you say? I'm doing 150k according to the stats page.....so I'm WAY behind that (I think I even got the crit passive on), and now that AH is closing down, I ain't getting there anytime soon, and will just be replacing gear with whatever loot I get

Which I'm cool with by the way, just....not sure when I will be able to transition into fancy builds like that..


----------



## psyclum

make sure you keep your old crit dmg gear around on a spare toon or something. they have been heavily nerfed. life leech no longer exist so you want to keep those too. dont break them down. haste gear have also been heavily nerfed, but the new builds aren't as speed dependent as they used to be. still, keep what you can if you have room on a spare toon.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Thanks for your comments!! I'll be looking into switching my build slowly.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure how long it will take....I mean....4mil a shot you say? I'm doing 150k according to the stats page.....so I'm WAY behind that (I think I even got the crit passive on), and now that AH is closing down, I ain't getting there anytime soon, and will just be replacing gear with whatever loot I get
> 
> Which I'm cool with by the way, just....not sure when I will be able to transition into fancy builds like that..


They need to adjust the damage numbers a bit currently my page shows 200k damage on my mage but I also have 87% fire damage bonus which doesn't incorporate into that number at all. As for finding gear it shouldn't be to long to get a good build going considering a lot of the ros gear is craft only so one good plan drop and your set (almost all my gear is account bound and crafted with the exception of my source, and amulet).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> make sure you keep your old crit dmg gear around on a spare toon or something. they have been heavily nerfed. life leech no longer exist so you want to keep those too. dont break them down. haste gear have also been heavily nerfed, but the new builds aren't as speed dependent as they used to be. still, keep what you can if you have room on a spare toon.


Life steal doesn't work at level 70, so no point keeping unless you don't plan on getting the expansion. Even then, if you play you'll probably get it later, and relying on the life steal is just going to hurt you in the long run.

Almost the same situation with the crit damage stuff. The RoS items will do more damage overall, you are really going to hold your character back by holding onto the old way of doing damage via crit stacking.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Life steal doesn't work at level 70, so no point keeping unless you don't plan on getting the expansion. Even then, if you play you'll probably get it later, and relying on the life steal is just going to hurt you in the long run.
> 
> Almost the same situation with the crit damage stuff. The RoS items will do more damage overall, you are really going to hold your character back by holding onto the old way of doing damage via crit stacking.


Good to know!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> *snip the many pics*


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Life steal doesn't work at level 70, so no point keeping unless you don't plan on getting the expansion. Even then, if you play you'll probably get it later, and relying on the life steal is just going to hurt you in the long run.
> 
> Almost the same situation with the crit damage stuff. The RoS items will do more damage overall, you are really going to hold your character back by holding onto the old way of doing damage via crit stacking.


still.. it's nice to have the OPTION to at least test things out if you still have the legacy stuff around. i'm sure there will be a few pieces worth keeping even at level 70


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> still.. it's nice to have the OPTION to at least test things out if you still have the legacy stuff around. i'm sure there will be a few pieces worth keeping even at level 70


I would hope that would not be the case lol

Rarely, do I find myself gearing anything that is not for level 60.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I would hope that would not be the case lol
> 
> Rarely, do I find myself gearing anything that is not for level 60.


well... there are certain "build maker" pieces that we've always had to keep no matter how bad the stats are







homunculus for the 0dog build for example







it's a sacrificed slot just to make the build possible.

i'm sure there will be plenty of people hanging on to their godly rolled skorn with 1600dps, socket, 50% dmg, 200% crit dmg for a LONG time coming too









will they replace it? absolutely, just not any time soon considering how badly weapons are rolling with its 7% dmg and 24%crit dmg


----------



## -SE7EN-

played a lil bit more today on my pre-2.0 gear WD. The lag was terrible (my end, not bnet's fault) but I managed to clear sands+oasis on t2 with a couple lag deaths. Got a few legendary drops, seems like they buffed main stats but dropped secondaries alot. Nothing I can use yet, but it is nice to see some of those high rolls.


----------



## kremtok

Got a very odd set of bracers today:



I'm using them for now, but it's quite a difference from the crafted bracers I was using before.


----------



## cravinmild

Anyone using 2d surround. Picked up a few more monitors but i cant get it to span across them all


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Set and legendary bracer can give up to 20% elem dmg boost, give them a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Thanks for your comments!! I'll be looking into switching my build slowly.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure how long it will take....I mean....4mil a shot you say? I'm doing 150k according to the stats page.....so I'm WAY behind that (I think I even got the crit passive on), and now that AH is closing down, I ain't getting there anytime soon, and will just be replacing gear with whatever loot I get
> 
> Which I'm cool with by the way, just....not sure when I will be able to transition into fancy builds like that..


Nothing fancy here, it won't take long either. ROS is arriving, 4mil/shot? About a day of playing the act 5 or so with some average drops.
Everything us DH are wearing will be replaced faster than light once ROS hits, yep everything. Just be cool.
Btw, you should try d3rawr or d3up to get some ideas out of true dmg. The ingame character dps is one of the most inaccurate and misleading piece of information, ignore it.


----------



## DoomDash

I'll be home about 2 hours after it launches, sadly.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Set and legendary bracer can give up to 20% elem dmg boost, give them a try.
> 
> Nothing fancy here, it won't take long either. ROS is arriving, 4mil/shot? About a day of playing the act 5 or so with some average drops.
> 
> Everything us DH are wearing will be replaced faster than light once ROS hits, yep everything. Just be cool.
> 
> Btw, you should try d3rawr or d3up to get some ideas out of true dmg. The ingame character dps is one of the most inaccurate and misleading piece of information, ignore it.


Well, a day of playing act 5 with average drops, but that is only assuming that I can actually survive said act at a reasonably high difficulty (and hence drop rate). Back then I never stood a chance going through inferno act 3, and I seriously doubt if I can go through torment lv 1 act 3 by myself now.

Don't know, I'll see how it turns out. I'd be happy enough if my damage can increase by 10% every hour, which sounds awfully hard (if I start at 150k damage per hit and proceed with this rate, I will get to 4million in 35 hours, which is.......like a month for me)

I need to explore around those d3rawr and d3up you mentioned, gonna be annoying though, the in-game counter is always so convenient and accessible.


----------



## lemans81

Ok i am curious if anyone is willing to take over the maintaining this thread, clearly the last update was over two years ago, the Google doc with user names is gone. I need someone who is willing to put int he work on updating it, at least for the short term. Anyone interested?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok i am curious if anyone is willing to take over the maintaining this thread, clearly the last update was over two years ago, the Google doc with user names is gone. I need someone who is willing to put int he work on updating it, at least for the short term. Anyone interested?


I'd love to...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Well, a day of playing act 5 with average drops, but that is only assuming that I can actually survive said act at a reasonably high difficulty (and hence drop rate). Back then I never stood a chance going through inferno act 3, and I seriously doubt if I can go through torment lv 1 act 3 by myself now.
> 
> Don't know, I'll see how it turns out. I'd be happy enough if my damage can increase by 10% every hour, which sounds awfully hard (if I start at 150k damage per hit and proceed with this rate, I will get to 4million in 35 hours, which is.......like a month for me)
> 
> I need to explore around those d3rawr and d3up you mentioned, gonna be annoying though, the in-game counter is always so convenient and accessible.


Just play on normal mode - you'll have a slightly lower chance of legendaries (and no set item drops) but should get you geared up in a fairly bearable amount of time to handle T1.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'd love to...
> 
> Just play on normal mode - you'll have a slightly lower chance of legendaries (and no set item drops) but should get you geared up in a fairly bearable amount of time to handle T1.


I second a nomination to Sainesk, He has done a good job with the clan.


----------



## lemans81

Yeah I shot him a pm.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Set and legendary bracer can give up to 20% elem dmg boost, give them a try.
> 
> Nothing fancy here, it won't take long either. ROS is arriving, 4mil/shot? About a day of playing the act 5 or so with some average drops.
> 
> Everything us DH are wearing will be replaced faster than light once ROS hits, yep everything. Just be cool.
> 
> Btw, you should try d3rawr or d3up to get some ideas out of true dmg. The ingame character dps is one of the most inaccurate and misleading piece of information, ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a day of playing act 5 with average drops, but that is only assuming that I can actually survive said act at a reasonably high difficulty (and hence drop rate). Back then I never stood a chance going through inferno act 3, and I seriously doubt if I can go through torment lv 1 act 3 by myself now.
> 
> Don't know, I'll see how it turns out. I'd be happy enough if my damage can increase by 10% every hour, which sounds awfully hard (if I start at 150k damage per hit and proceed with this rate, I will get to 4million in 35 hours, which is.......like a month for me)
> 
> I need to explore around those d3rawr and d3up you mentioned, gonna be annoying though, the in-game counter is always so convenient and accessible.
Click to expand...

Well to make things clear, my DH unbuffed DPS is 266k and she can score those 4mil shot by using %fire dmg boost which will never be displayed in-game.
It's like D2, each skill gave you different damage output, they hide those information in D3 which idk why. Don't be rush, you'll get there real soon.


----------



## MattGordon

So OCN, what's the one thing you're most excited for in RoS?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So OCN, what's the one thing you're most excited for in RoS?


Probably the adventure mode stuff!


----------



## Exidous

Boooo 100% xp is gone. So is there a OCN clan? I'd like to join up! Char is very cleverly named Exidous.

I made the mistake today of reseting my quests...........


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Boooo 100% xp is gone. So is there a OCN clan? I'd like to join up! Char is very cleverly named Exidous.
> 
> I made the mistake today of reseting my quests...........


That 100% was a waste anyways because of the exp nerf. Stupid blanket nerf...


----------



## Exidous

I had not played since I hit 60 until three days ago. Got up to an amazing100k dps..... The xp wasn't too bad considering I didn't have a single paragon level and am at 50 now. Having a P120 friend be able to pull you through T2 runs certainly helps.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So OCN, what's the one thing you're most excited for in RoS?


Build experiment. The new legendaries are very potential and I'm eager to test some builds around.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> That 100% was a waste anyways because of the exp nerf. Stupid blanket nerf...


Completely agree with you! The difference was quite minimal.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Build experiment. The new legendaries are very potential and I'm eager to test some builds around.


This is especially true with Wizards. It's so much more fun now compared to when there were only 2 builds (CM/Archon). Now it seems like no matter what skill set you use you can make an effective build. Sticking to elemental combinations is really fun and really has their own pros and cons. I've made an Archon, Ice, and Fire build that works so far using a combination of my old CM/Archon gear.


----------



## neXen

I know this is a fool's dream

but i hope soon they will add the arena based PvP that they touted in their pre release videos, maybe even a ladder for PvP.


----------



## mickeykool

Yesterday I beat D3 and wanted to rerun some acts for farming so I reset the quests. But seems I'm screwed when exp releases tomorrow i have run thru all 4 acts just to play act 5?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Anyone using 2d surround. Picked up a few more monitors but i cant get it to span across them all


I do. The only way to span all 3 screens is with Borderless window mode. Fullscreen wont work. The same goes for both Eyefinity and NVidia Surround as I've used both.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Yesterday I beat D3 and wanted to rerun some acts for farming so I reset the quests. But seems I'm screwed when exp releases tomorrow i have run thru all 4 acts just to play act 5?


You can always get the last mission's checkpoint from someone else who has it.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well to make things clear, my DH unbuffed DPS is 266k and she can score those 4mil shot by using %fire dmg boost which will never be displayed in-game.
> 
> It's like D2, each skill gave you different damage output, they hide those information in D3 which idk why. Don't be rush, you'll get there real soon.


hmm.....OK.....but how then would you know that you actually scored those money shots if the game doesn't tell you? Did you calculated the possible damage output through those "more accurate damage calculation methods" mentioned earlier?

Man you guys....I'm constantly getting mixed up when you guys say exp for expansion and sometimes for experience


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Yesterday I beat D3 and wanted to rerun some acts for farming so I reset the quests. But seems I'm screwed when exp releases tomorrow i have run thru all 4 acts just to play act 5?


ROS won't release until 9PM PST tonight. Power through the campaign on normal or have someone rush you. Takes 1 - 2 hours if you just kill elites and complete the quests.

You could also takes Mr.Cigar's advice. However, if you ever wanted to reset the game in the future you would be stuck until you finished all the quests.

***Malthael***
He drops a guaranteed legendary for players 61+. I would recommend NOT killing him until level 70 so you ensure you get a level 70 drop.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Back then I never stood a chance going through inferno act 3, and I seriously doubt if I can go through torment lv 1 act 3 by myself now.


very few people can survive high torment solo these days. or at least it would be extremely inefficient to do so. until you find some new legendary gear, you will be relying on some friends to push you through the content. this expansion is very group centric due to the amount of hp mobs have now. specialization is how you want to make your build. and as mentioned, "paper dps" is pretty much useless. you don't need a ton of paper dps to do some huge yellow numbers if you are dressed properly.


----------



## Penryn

Cannot wait for this. I am going home, sleeping till 9 then all nighter for me. Requesting tomorrow off 8D.


----------



## Exidous

I really wish I could take tonight off but it's already 1630 here and the NATO people don't like it when you take your hard earned time off, off.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hmm.....OK.....but how then would you know that you actually scored those money shots if the game doesn't tell you? Did you calculated the possible damage output through those "more accurate damage calculation methods" mentioned earlier?
> 
> Man you guys....I'm constantly getting mixed up when you guys say exp for expansion and sometimes for experience


leave your normal dmg off but turn on your crit numbers so you can see those 4 mil yellow numbers going up on the screen? it's in your options.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> very few people can survive high torment solo these days. or at least it would be extremely inefficient to do so. until you find some new legendary gear, you will be relying on some friends to push you through the content. this expansion is very group centric due to the amount of hp mobs have now. specialization is how you want to make your build. and as mentioned, "paper dps" is pretty much useless. you don't need a ton of paper dps to do some huge yellow numbers if you are dressed properly.


With the changes to the loot system on the 21st, it makes sense to only farm Torment 1+ these days...Running normal isn't going to cut it for leg farms.


----------



## lemans81

I will be on around midnight, a little late but you know best I can do when I am at work.......


----------



## Angrybutcher

I asked this question earlier but don't recall seeing an answer. For anyone who played the beta, will it be viable to level to 70 in T1 (or higher) or does the difficulty ramp up quite a bit and basically require you to go back to Normal, Hard or whatever. For reference of my gear, I can get through T1 without many issues, and part of Act 3 in T2 last night with a friend.


----------



## Exidous

Aye T1+ is pretty much the only way to go although getting enough gear to be able to do T1 really wasn't that hard. It took me the weekend running boss groups in public games and was able to get high enough.


----------



## Masked

I understand the draw of the guaranteed legendary but, to be honest, I don't see it being worth playing through 1-5.

I realize people have been averaging 1hr 30mins on a full run to Diablo but, that's on normal/expert/master and not really torment...Plus they don't stop for champions.

When you take your time, it's 3-4 legs a run but, it's a 4-5hr run...

So, if we're already averaging 4 legendaries in 4 hours and the drop rate on Blue/Yellow/Purple/Boss is being increased...I genuinely see no real point to resetting as much as we do now.

I think it will go back to Siegebreaker+ runs being the optimum farm runs...

That's my 2c.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> Aye T1+ is pretty much the only way to go although getting enough gear to be able to do T1 really wasn't that hard. It took me the weekend running boss groups in public games and was able to get high enough.


Was that answering my question or about grinding in general at 60 or 70?


----------



## Rickles

Personally (on my barb) I am going to go straight through act 5 and try it on T1, I can do most elites on T5 as it is so the first few levels shouldn't be too bad, then as it gets harder I will decrease the difficulty. I don't see much of a point waiting to get to 70 before killing bosses, chances are the leg will be more helpful in leveling up then actually being something I hold on to at level 70. My main goal with my barb though is to find gear to pass to my DarthSader.









But that is all assuming I even touch my barb after I make my crusader.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I will be on around midnight, a little late but you know best I can do when I am at work.......


I'll be online tonight as well (before 12)


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hmm, I just got an email from BestBuy stating my pre-ordered Collectors Edition will be available tomorrow. I should call them and see if they are doing an 11pm release (central time). I should really hold off for tomorrow though, as I need to find the title to my car since I sold it yesterday lol


----------



## chargerz919

I did a full clear of act 1-4 yesterday and then reset and did act 1 again. My plan is to level with friends in torment 2-3 and wait to finish act 5 until I'm 70. We are all 250k+ dps, so it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well to make things clear, my DH unbuffed DPS is 266k and she can score those 4mil shot by using %fire dmg boost which will never be displayed in-game.
> 
> It's like D2, each skill gave you different damage output, they hide those information in D3 which idk why. Don't be rush, you'll get there real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.....OK.....but how then would you know that you actually scored those money shots if the game doesn't tell you? Did you calculated the possible damage output through those "more accurate damage calculation methods" mentioned earlier?
> 
> Man you guys....I'm constantly getting mixed up when you guys say exp for expansion and sometimes for experience
Click to expand...

Hmm no the crit number is saying the truth, however you just can't judge a character dmg based on the sheet dps shown on the in-game display. For example If I wear a SOJ and it says I can score around 200k dps, I'll outperform someone with 250k sheet dps but no SOJ when fighting elite 'cause a SOJ = 30% dmg to elite + 12% skill dmg. That's how the game works, the same applied to %dmg on item, those huge dmg boost just never be shown in-game.
What I mean is you dont have to get your dps to 4mil to score 4mil/shot lol.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I understand the draw of the guaranteed legendary but, to be honest, I don't see it being worth playing through 1-5.
> 
> I realize people have been averaging 1hr 30mins on a full run to Diablo but, that's on normal/expert/master and not really torment...Plus they don't stop for champions.
> 
> When you take your time, it's 3-4 legs a run but, it's a 4-5hr run...
> 
> So, if we're already averaging 4 legendaries in 4 hours and the drop rate on Blue/Yellow/Purple/Boss is being increased...I genuinely see no real point to resetting as much as we do now.
> 
> I think it will go back to Siegebreaker+ runs being the optimum farm runs...
> 
> That's my 2c.


It is really about your gear level that makes a full play through worth while. Rumford runs, Seige runs, Core runs. You don't need much gear to be efficient. Even less so when you are grouped and someone else can take the load.

However, a full play through is very competitive to farming a single (boring) route.

Last night I did a solo T1 quest reset. Took 2h 15m. 9 legs and 2 leg plans, including the guaranteed drop from diablo. I killed every elite pack I ran across. I only killed whites if they were in a large pack. I do have 2.0 Inna's 3 piece which is super handy in keeping sweeping winds up 100% of the time so I can break every barrel in sight.

I expect quest resets to die off because of adventure mode. With the addition of rifts, bounties, gambling and bounty bag rewards that can drop legendaries. It will make wanting to play a full game harder to justify. This is of course if the drop rates from those events aren't terrible.

All in all, there is much more to do in Diablo. Something for almost everyone.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> It is really about your gear level that makes a full play through worth while. Rumford runs, Seige runs, Core runs. You don't need much gear to be efficient. Even less so when you are grouped and someone else can take the load.
> 
> However, a full play through is very competitive to farming a single (boring) route.
> 
> Last night I did a solo T1 quest reset. Took 2h 15m. 9 legs and 2 leg plans, including the guaranteed drop from diablo. I killed every elite pack I ran across. I only killed whites if they were in a large pack. I do have 2.0 Inna's 3 piece which is super handy in keeping sweeping winds up 100% of the time so I can break every barrel in sight.
> 
> I expect quest resets to die off because of adventure mode. With the addition of rifts, bounties, gambling and bounty bag rewards that can drop legendaries. It will make wanting to play a full game harder to justify. This is of course if the drop rates from those events aren't terrible.
> 
> All in all, there is much more to do in Diablo. Something for almost everyone.


I do the full runs because I would bash my head against a wall running the same 15min sequence over and over. I don't care how well designed. I need the change, but if only I could skip Act2 it is the worst thing ever.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Anyone using 2d surround. Picked up a few more monitors but i cant get it to span across them all
> 
> 
> 
> I do. The only way to span all 3 screens is with Borderless window mode. Fullscreen wont work. The same goes for both Eyefinity and NVidia Surround as I've used both.
Click to expand...

Mine will only display on the left screen when using fullscreen windowed mode, its all scrunched up like its spaning all screens but on one. The other two screens go dark. I am set to surround in nvcp ... Should that be set to extended screens and not surround. Sorry for the noob, never had tripe screens so i have little idea how it works.... Impulse buy lol


----------



## Rickles

I think they did that intentionally so that you couldn't have an advantage with bigger resolutions.


----------



## psyclum

got a side question that someone here might know...

is there a way to stop battlenet client from trying to download/install starcraft which i no longer play? everything i log in for D3, it tries to download and install starcraft and i don't really want to waste my SSD space on a game i no longer play...


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> got a side question that someone here might know...
> 
> is there a way to stop battlenet client from trying to download/install starcraft which i no longer play? everything i log in for D3, it tries to download and install starcraft and i don't really want to waste my SSD space on a game i no longer play...


Click the options button under the SC2 logo and uninstall.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I think they did that intentionally so that you couldn't have an advantage with bigger resolutions.


Mine works just fine on 3 screens so I don't think that it is intended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Mine will only display on the left screen when using fullscreen windowed mode, its all scrunched up like its spaning all screens but on one. The other two screens go dark. I am set to surround in nvcp ... Should that be set to extended screens and not surround. Sorry for the noob, never had tripe screens so i have little idea how it works.... Impulse buy lol


I will check what I have mine set to when I get home from work but I am pretty sure it is in Surround. Are all of your monitors the same? I know NVidia surround is a lot more finicky than eyefinity. All my screens are U2412Ms and I am playing D3 at 6048x1200.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I do the full runs because I would bash my head against a wall running the same 15min sequence over and over. I don't care how well designed. I need the change, but if only I could skip Act2 it is the worst thing ever.


Look! More hidden footprints!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Click the options button under the SC2 logo and uninstall.


What he said you must have clicked play or install by accident so it keeps trying if you uninstall or pause it will stop.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Mine works just fine on 3 screens so I don't think that it is intended.
> 
> I will check what I have mine set to when I get home from work but I am pretty sure it is in Surround. Are all of your monitors the same? I know NVidia surround is a lot more finicky than eyefinity. All my screens are U2412Ms and I am playing D3 at 6048x1200.


No issues here either with eyefinity. Playing in native fullscreen portrait 3240x1920


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> Click the options button under the SC2 logo and uninstall.


haha tyvm. i cant believe i missed that all this time







i was going by the battlenet logo and settings there. didn't even realize there was a settings for each game


----------



## b.walker36

So theoretically I can play tonight at 12AM EST right. Will they need to reboot servers? If i'm playing at 11PM through 12AM will it just unlock, for some reason I am drawing a complete blank from wow expansions. I believe they brought the servers down though.

Edit: Ansered my own questiosn http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/13407839/


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone know if there is still going to be the usual Tuesday maintenance from ~3am-11am PST?


----------



## b.walker36

I have not read anything about it. I would think not. The game may be down for the actual b.net maintenance but not a full game maintenance.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone know if there is still going to be the usual Tuesday maintenance from ~3am-11am PST?


Nice 17000'th thread post









In any case, I think it would be silly for Blizzard to have a Tuesday launch, while Tuesday maintenance puts a halt on a few hours of gaming lol. I wouldn't put it past them though.


----------



## Cryosis00

Check out Diablofans. (At work, I cant)

I believe there are blue posts I read last night that chapter 5, and all ROS content, will seamlessly unlock at 9PM PST. No maintenance, no server restart, no game restart.

If someone with access could post a link, that would be great.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> No issues here either with eyefinity. Playing in native fullscreen portrait 3240x1920


same res eyefinity on a 6990, though I get some odd crashes from time to time (generally leaving/starting games)


----------



## yunshin

For those of you that are really bored at the moment just change your Battle.net app region to Asia and go play a crusader, though you should expect some lag depending on your location.


----------



## trivium nate

is that double xp thing still going on?


----------



## amd4200

Nope


----------



## cravinmild

Ok, got it. Three screens and its magic

I needed to put the game onto windowed and then grab the window off the left screen to slide it to my middle screen. I then went back into game settings and then changed again to windowed fullscreen at which point the game spread across all screens correctly. My res ingame still says its 1920x1080p ...... i can still see much much more of the game then i could off a single screen so i dont know whats up with that. Anyways thanks for letting me know it was possible and that im not just spinning my gears for nothing.

Three screen D3 is amazing.


----------



## psyclum

it's double exp after they nerfed exp to 30% of what it used to be







so if you hurry you might get to take advantage of the double exp event to get 60% of what you used to get before the nerf


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Check out Diablofans. (At work, I cant)
> 
> I believe there are blue posts I read last night that chapter 5, and all ROS content, will seamlessly unlock at 9PM PST. No maintenance, no server restart, no game restart.
> 
> If someone with access could post a link, that would be great.


They confirmed there will be no maintenance for RoS to go live at 9pm PST, but I have not seen anything about the normal maintenance a few hours later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's double exp after they nerfed exp to 30% of what it used to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if you hurry you might get to take advantage of the double exp event to get 60% of what you used to get before the nerf


All XP bonus ended at midnight last night, so you are left with just the nerf







.


----------



## yahu

played crusader till lvl 8 on expert on the asia servers (just finished killing blacksmith's wifey). interesting skills, and I do like the whole shield thing, but I'm not sure when I'll be able to get back to her as I'd rather lvl to 70.


----------



## Sainesk

Started editing OP, most important change is added Carbot's cinematic trailer







:


----------



## chris164935

Please keep this thread updated when the expansion goes live. I'm on the fence about whether I want to purchase now or wait. I'm curious to know how the launch itself goes and how the game plays in terms for legendary drops, adventure mode, gems, etc.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Started editing OP, most important change is added Carbot's cinematic trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


amazing hahahah


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Please keep this thread updated when the expansion goes live. I'm on the fence about whether I want to purchase now or wait. I'm curious to know how the launch itself goes and how the game plays in terms for legendary drops, adventure mode, gems, etc.


lol thread will def be updated. no worries there. have been in this thread since D3 launch and it hasn't been buzzing like this for months. logged in today (after last logging yesterday) and 85 new posts...


----------



## Pendulum

Lies! Nothing is unlocked.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Lies! Nothing is unlocked.


9 PM pacific. It's currently 7.20pm


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 9 PM pacific. It's currently 7.20pm


----------



## Mr.Cigar

13hrs more before I can go home, damn.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 13hrs more before I can go home, damn.


And I thought I had it bad... You have 10 more hours than me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I laughed. i'm starting to see a trend with your profile gif.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Pfft.... I just got a notification from BestBuy that my Physical CE was shipped... meaning it'll be here tomorrow at the soonest... :'(

So will I be able to start levelling up to 70 tonight even without the expansion? Kind of Like D2 where you could all get to 99, but couldn't play A5 or the assassin/druid without lord of destruction.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Pfft.... I just got a notification from BestBuy that my Physical CE was shipped... meaning it'll be here tomorrow at the soonest... :'(
> 
> So will I be able to start levelling up to 70 tonight even without the expansion? Kind of Like D2 where you could all get to 99, but couldn't play A5 or the assassin/druid without lord of destruction.


This is why I just get the digital version (+ it helps keep my collector's edition sealed for eternity







). They really should ship them out a bit early, it's not like you can play early if you get your copy...


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> lol thread will def be updated. no worries there. have been in this thread since D3 launch and it hasn't been buzzing like this for months. logged in today (after last logging yesterday) and 85 new posts...


I figured as much. Just want to get opinions on the new expansion, both good and bad.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Pfft.... I just got a notification from BestBuy that my Physical CE was shipped... meaning it'll be here tomorrow at the soonest... :'(
> 
> So will I be able to start levelling up to 70 tonight even without the expansion? Kind of Like D2 where you could all get to 99, but couldn't play A5 or the assassin/druid without lord of destruction.


I got the email earlier today saying mine would be available in store tomorrow (25th). I didn't bother to go in for an 11pm CST release party. Not even sure if my store had one. Anyway, I'll just play a bit tomorrow after picking it up after work. I'm not too concerned.


----------



## lemans81

I should be online in 20 minutes or so.....OCN business has piled up so figured I should whittle it down so I can ignore it for a few days lol...j/k j/k(or am I).

Sainesk nice to see the OP getting updated, good job.


----------



## Exidous

So I went to bed. Launch had not happened yet. Woke up. Played for 15 min while my wife got ready to leave. Got to level 61 in 15 min and had to leave for work. So here I sit for the next 8 hours. It seemed to run perfectly smooth. Was surprised by the lvl 61 in 15 min but the next levels xp nearly doubled from 14mil to 27 mil.

I also found T1 to be a piece of cake with 1.4mil toughness and 85k dps on my monk. This was only to the first purple boss.


----------



## drufause

The Collectors edition art book has AR codes for a new Blizzard AR app for IOS that you can scan pages and look at 3d images of art from the game.


----------



## doomlord52

Beat it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ending sucked


Not much new.
Not worth $40.

Ok, actual review, obvious spoilers - I'll do my best with tags, etc.:

The new areas are bland. Everything is brown - don't expect color. The mobs are pretty generic, with the exact same affixes as before. You start off in a town that plays pretty much like certain areas of act 1, then go on to a more open area that feels like act 3, then finally an area that's like act 4 (seriously - same art assets in places). The game play is exactly the same, and the new skills leave much to be desired (Played Wizard with a Monk and Barb - we all agreed the new skills suck). The new passives are however decent. Gear drop rate seems good for leveling, with more legionaries. In the 4.5 hours it took to beat it, I got about 6, maybe 7.

The story itself is extremely weak. It feels tacked on, and is portrayed in an incredibly vague way. Don't bother with it. Boss fights seem random and arbitrary, with no real logic behind them. The boss fights themselves amount to not much more than dodging INCREDIBLY obvious attacks (seriously, there's like a 3-5 second UI element that shows EXACTLY where bosses will hit), and hitting them for a long period of time. In general, all the bosses simply have a TON of health. With all 3 of us speced into single-target DPS on torment 1, the first "major" boss (the fire guy) still took a good ~5-6 min with no deaths. Boss fights pretty much suck - although they can drop good loot (the final boss dropped me 2 legs, and the other 2 players got 4).

The ending - *SPOILERS*:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh wow. "Hey, get ready for XPACK 2. Coming soon". It pretty much demands a terrible sequel. It doesn't end on a cliffhanger, it just ends with "and I can see the [player] facing a dangerous foe in the future" (gist). It's just painful. There isn't even an ending cinematic. You kill death-guy, and Tyreal gives you about 4 lines of dialogue. That's it. The end. Its awful.



I'll need to try out the adventure mode (when I can get my group) to do a full review, but as it stands, I would avoid this like crazy. It's simply NOT worth the asking price of $40. If it was $10-$15, it would be worth it.


----------



## Exidous

I didn't look at your ending review but that's too bad to hear about what you think. When I found out it was only one act for $40 I thought it was too much as well. I've only played it for 15 min but hopefully the other "modes" kick it up a few.


----------



## UZ7

Just hit 70 a few hours ago with my bro. Pretty fun so far. Little bit tough when you have a full group. Started out at T3 then when the mobs got more HP with lvl 70 scaling then we put it down.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lemans81

I played about an hour and a half tonight, all the enemy's felt familiar, I also noticed how dark and mono-color feeling. I don't think I have played enough to really make a call, but I am sure it won't be worth the $40 but I am sure it would be worth at least $20.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> So I went to bed. Launch had not happened yet. Woke up. Played for 15 min while my wife got ready to leave. Got to level 61 in 15 min and had to leave for work. So here I sit for the next 8 hours. It seemed to run perfectly smooth. Was surprised by the lvl 61 in 15 min but the next levels xp nearly doubled from 14mil to 27 mil.
> 
> I also found T1 to be a piece of cake with 1.4mil toughness and 85k dps on my monk. This was only to the first purple boss.


My monk had about 126k and 1.9mil toughness. It starts to get harder on T1 around lvl 65.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I played about an hour and a half tonight, all the enemy's felt familiar, I also noticed how dark and mono-color feeling. I don't think I have played enough to really make a call, but I am sure it won't be worth the $40 but I am sure it would be worth at least $20.


Keep in mind that you haven't touched a lot of the new content yet. Act V is just a piece of it.


----------



## lemans81

I guess I came off as too negative, I am still hopeful that it will have much more awesome.


----------



## Exidous

I figured it would get harder. I still have a couple pieces with the wrong resist on them which is just a wasted stat. Hopefully the item gods will be in my favor tonight.


----------



## Masked

So, I had my first really crappy Amazon experience.

As some of you know, I was going back and forth with Amazon all week about massive misinformation...Bla bla bla...Whiny whiny boo hoo.

Last night, 11:50 I get a very long email from Amazon. Apologizing at length because pre-orders are in a queue and regardless of what my order WAS, they cannot honor the promise they made to me in chat. I'd be receiving a CE by MONDAY, March 31st.

Hopped on chat. Talked to the same supervisor who again, apologized up and down the wazoo, he was sorry that they could do nothing for me.

So at 11:57, for the first time, ever, I ordered a digital item from Blizzard...Feel a little dirty but, got my pre-order in with 3 minutes to spare.

This was an active order for 3 months that was only "messed with" by Amazon CS last week and now I'm pretty miffed.

Bottom line: Once you pre-order something on Amazon, don't do a damned thing to it if you want it...And if you get to Shelly, close that chat box ASAP and open a new one.

That being said, I'm still excited to play RoS so, I'll be on this afternoon but, I'm now instantly dubious to the Shellys in the world.


----------



## b.walker36

I have it on T1 and not having problems yet at 64. Urziel or whatever took a while to kill but no real danger of dying.

I like the setting of the first city, felt a lot more depressing and evil like it should have. The game could probably use some more color but truth be told it may take away from it feeling depressing and evil.


----------



## cravinmild

Cant wait to lvl again


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Beat it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ending sucked
> 
> 
> Not much new.
> Not worth $40.
> 
> The story itself is extremely weak. It feels tacked on, and is portrayed in an incredibly vague way. Don't bother with it. Boss fights seem random and arbitrary, with no real logic behind them. The boss fights themselves amount to not much more than dodging INCREDIBLY obvious attacks (seriously, there's like a 3-5 second UI element that shows EXACTLY where bosses will hit), and hitting them for a long period of time. In general, all the bosses simply have a TON of health. With all 3 of us speced into single-target DPS on torment 1, the first "major" boss (the fire guy) still took a good ~5-6 min with no deaths. Boss fights pretty much suck - although they can drop good loot (the final boss dropped me 2 legs, and the other 2 players got 4).


I find it hilarious that people complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.

The story was never the selling point.

It was always the gear grind, you cant review the game a day after release after grinding 0 days for gear.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> I find it hilarious that people complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.
> 
> The story was never the selling point.
> 
> It was always the gear grind, you cant review the game a day after release after grinding 0 days for gear.


Agreed.

Thats like saying you dated a hot girl because she was interesting.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> I find it hilarious that people complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.
> 
> The story was never the selling point.
> 
> It was always the gear grind, you cant review the game a day after release after grinding 0 days for gear.


Completely disagree.

D2 // D2 LOD was such a story-driven game it was amazing.

The story was EPIC.

They attempted to live up to that with D3 and did okay...But, if you do a direct comparison from LoD --> RoS...RoS is a lackluster addition that's basically a cash-grab.

Diablo is about re-playability and killing Baal 200 times was fun...The story was great.

Re-killing whatever-his-name-is 200 times is not really that much fun apparently...and the story is garbage.

$ for $, LOD had to deliver because we didn't have constant patching like we do now so the pressure was there to build an AMAZING product...Now there's no pressure so, crap is crap.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Thats like saying you dated a hot girl because she was interesting.


I only date girls I find interesting. If they're hot, it's a bonus.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Completely disagree.
> 
> D2 // D2 LOD was such a story-driven game it was amazing.
> 
> The story was EPIC.
> 
> They attempted to live up to that with D3 and did okay...But, if you do a direct comparison from LoD --> RoS...RoS is a lackluster addition that's basically a cash-grab.
> 
> Diablo is about re-playability and killing Baal 200 times was fun...The story was great.
> 
> Re-killing whatever-his-name-is 200 times is not really that much fun apparently...and the story is garbage.
> 
> $ for $, LOD had to deliver because we didn't have constant patching like we do now so the pressure was there to build an AMAZING product...Now there's no pressure so, crap is crap.
> I only date girls I find interesting. If they're hot, it's a bonus.


I played d2 and did baal runs for xp and killed mephisto for loot. It wasn't the story that drove me to do either of those 2 things.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Completely disagree.
> 
> D2 // D2 LOD was such a story-driven game it was amazing.
> 
> The story was EPIC.
> 
> They attempted to live up to that with D3 and did okay...But, if you do a direct comparison from LoD --> RoS...RoS is a lackluster addition that's basically a cash-grab.
> 
> Diablo is about re-playability and killing Baal 200 times was fun...The story was great.
> 
> Re-killing whatever-his-name-is 200 times is not really that much fun apparently...and the story is garbage.
> 
> $ for $, LOD had to deliver because we didn't have constant patching like we do now so the pressure was there to build an AMAZING product...Now there's no pressure so, crap is crap.
> I only date girls I find interesting. If they're hot, it's a bonus.


I never played D2 for the story and I loved it. I haven't played D3 for the story and I still like it. Not as much as D2 but it's getting there.


----------



## Nethermir

I've only played for around 2 hours on torment 3 to gauge how my gears go and I am surprised that torment 3 is still easy (my weapons and armors were acquired before they revamped the loot system over a year ago). Story-wise, it feels really bland and underwhelming. Comparing it with Path of Exile, I still like PoE better. Like everyone said, it is not worth $40, maybe around $15 to $20. I will still play any expansion that will come out though. I am a sucker for Blizz games








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Completely disagree.
> 
> D2 // D2 LOD was such a story-driven game it was amazing.
> 
> The story was EPIC.
> 
> They attempted to live up to that with D3 and did okay...But, if you do a direct comparison from LoD --> RoS...RoS is a lackluster addition that's basically a cash-grab.
> 
> Diablo is about re-playability and killing Baal 200 times was fun...The story was great.
> 
> Re-killing whatever-his-name-is 200 times is not really that much fun apparently...and the story is garbage.


I completely agree with you. I played D2 LOD to death and I treat D2 as a completely different game from D3. D3 is just... very different.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I never played D2 for the story and I loved it. I haven't played D3 for the story and I still like it. Not as much as D2 but it's getting there.


Agreed that its getting there. Its much more fun without the auction house. Seems that way because its more of an item horde game now rather than a cash horde game.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I played d2 and did baal runs for xp and killed mephisto for loot. It wasn't the story that drove me to do either of those 2 things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I never played D2 for the story and I loved it. I haven't played D3 for the story and I still like it. Not as much as D2 but it's getting there.


You're saying D3 isn't played for the story and that's 100% incorrect.

The only thing that fueled LOD WAS the story. I was on the forums, I played D2 until they closed down the ladders. There are hundreds if not thousands of players that, BECAUSE of the story, continued to play the game.

Regardless of what YOU played for, the community played because the story was re-playable.

In D3 we do not have the same quality of story. We do not have the same quality of cinematics...We do not have the same replay-ability.

Compare story to story, D3 RoS is FAR INFERIOR to D2 LoD.

I think it's great that you did Mephisto runs, I'm very happy for you...But, most people that ran the Baal runs, watched the movie afterwords...They did the whole gambit...Why? Because it was a well created story. It was a well created cinematic.

Now? Meh...

Let's not forget that in D2, there were about 20ish different layouts -- Thus, TP Sorcs were actually useful...Now, different layouts we have not...

Replay-ability in D3 does not exist on the same level that it did in D2, period but, saying people didn't buy it for the story? Negative there sir. People expected the epicness of LoD but, were instead met with pandas.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You're saying D3 isn't played for the story and that's 100% incorrect.
> 
> The only thing that fueled LOD WAS the story. I was on the forums, I played D2 until they closed down the ladders. There are hundreds if not thousands of players that, BECAUSE of the story, continued to play the game.
> 
> Regardless of what YOU played for, the community played because the story was re-playable.
> 
> In D3 we do not have the same quality of story. We do not have the same quality of cinematics...We do not have the same replay-ability.
> 
> Compare story to story, D3 RoS is FAR INFERIOR to D2 LoD.
> 
> I think it's great that you did Mephisto runs, I'm very happy for you...But, most people that ran the Baal runs, watched the movie afterwords...They did the whole gambit...Why? Because it was a well created story. It was a well created cinematic.
> 
> Now? Meh...
> 
> Let's not forget that in D2, there were about 20ish different layouts -- Thus, TP Sorcs were actually useful...Now, different layouts we have not...
> 
> Replay-ability in D3 does not exist on the same level that it did in D2, period but, saying people didn't buy it for the story? Negative there sir. People expected the epicness of LoD but, were instead met with pandas.


I didn't buy diablo 3 not expecting diablo to not die in it. I don't see how that leads me to believe i bought it for the story. If i wanted the story i would go watch a movie or something similar. I don't really play any of the games i play for the story.

Diablo 3
Battlefield 4
League of Legends
World of warcraft

I don't play any of those for the story. I don't get excited about finishing a game, i'm excited to be playing it.

You even leaned in and said that people played d2 for the different builds like a tp sorc.


----------



## chargerz919

Well, I hit 70 in about 3-4 hours. My group of 4 rode Torment 1 all the way. The Malthael fight on Torment 1 was ridiculously hard with 4 players. None of us got any significant upgrades from 60-70, so I know that had a lot to do with it. It was extremely rewarding when we finally killed him, since we didn't turn down the difficulty and didn't really have a tank. Having only played 6 hours last night I can safely say that this $40 is better spent than the original $60 I spent on D3 at release. I'm looking forward to getting off of work tonight to go home and chase down more bounties.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I didn't buy diablo 3 not expecting diablo to not die in it. I don't see how that leads me to believe i bought it for the story. If i wanted the story i would go watch a movie or something similar. I don't really play any of the games i play for the story.
> 
> Diablo 3
> Battlefield 4
> League of Legends
> World of warcraft
> 
> I don't play any of those for the story. I don't get excited about finishing a game, i'm excited to be playing it.
> 
> You even leaned in and said that people played d2 for the different builds like a tp sorc.


You literally just straw-manned my entire argument.

The opinion that YOU initially gave was:
Quote:


> I find it hilarious that people complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.
> 
> The story was never the selling point.


This is absolutely, 100%, incorrect.

D2 was purchased specifically in many instances for the story. Many people didn't play on-line because most were still using bad internet...In fact, the ladder boom didn't occur until a few years after LoD was released.

Your first line is an absolute fallacy. About 1/2 the game was sold BECAUSE of the story.

LoD was an awesome expansion. It added a level of mystery and difficulty that was unprecedented along with a GREAT story.

The same was expected from RoS instead, the community feels let down because it's a totally garbage story-line.

You replay the game for the gear, not to watch the cinematics and what "cinema" does exist is complete crap.

So, while YOU did not personally buy the game for the story, many actually did and many of people expected a BETTER product from Blizzard. RoS did not deliver so they're complaining and rightly so. Crappy expansion is crappy.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You literally just straw-manned my entire argument.
> 
> The opinion that YOU initially gave was:
> This is absolutely, 100%, incorrect.
> 
> D2 was purchased specifically in many instances for the story. Many people didn't play on-line because most were still using bad internet...In fact, the ladder boom didn't occur until a few years after LoD was released.
> 
> Your first line is an absolute fallacy. About 1/2 the game was sold BECAUSE of the story.
> 
> LoD was an awesome expansion. It added a level of mystery and difficulty that was unprecedented along with a GREAT story.
> 
> The same was expected from RoS instead, the community feels let down because it's a totally garbage story-line.
> 
> You replay the game for the gear, not to watch the cinematics and what "cinema" does exist is complete crap.
> 
> So, while YOU did not personally buy the game for the story, many actually did and many of people expected a BETTER product from Blizzard. RoS did not deliver so they're complaining and rightly so. Crappy expansion is crappy.


You know you could be a little less insulting. I wasn't trying to insult you by expressing my opinion.

I also never said others didn't buy it for the story. I said i bought it for the gameplay. Thats i and i alone bought it for the gameplay not the story. Please be less insulting, and read what i post.

Thanks!


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You're saying D3 isn't played for the story and that's 100% incorrect.
> 
> The only thing that fueled LOD WAS the story. I was on the forums, I played D2 until they closed down the ladders. There are hundreds if not thousands of players that, BECAUSE of the story, continued to play the game.
> 
> Regardless of what YOU played for, the community played because the story was re-playable.
> [...]


So, then I take it you in particular and this community you mention in general also should beat any single player game with a good story and cinematic for 200 times in a row, right? Cause good story is enough by itself?

It is a dungeon crawler, while good story is nice to have, either way you replay it a few times, then you know it all and just focus on classes, build and gear grinding.


----------



## neXen

D2's story was awful.
The storyline can be bada$$ and have 0 depth.

Buying D3 for a quality story is like buying tickets to The Expendables movies and expecting an Oscar winning movie.
It just is not gonna happen for you.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> This is absolutely, 100%, incorrect.


And 100% *your* opinion, not fact~


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You know you could be a little less insulting. I wasn't trying to insult you by expressing my opinion.
> 
> I also never said others didn't buy it for the story. I said i bought it for the gameplay. Thats i and i alone bought it for the gameplay not the story. Please be less insulting, and read what i post.
> 
> Thanks!


I quote what you agreed with, again:
Quote:


> I find it hilarious that people complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.
> 
> The story was never the selling point.


That is EXACTLY what you said. You said that 'PEOPLE" complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.

Where does it say, you alone, complain about anything?

Again, MANY MANY MANY people purchased D2 exclusively for the story. LoD, exclusively for the story.

It literally wasn't until 2 years later that the ladders blew up. Why? An item market existed...Cable was actually being utilized by ISP's and people finally figured out how to macro their own servers for legit ladder games...But, the key here is that the story kept the game alive long enough for that boom to happen which, is something you insult.

I find it hilarious that you generalize and entire series without looking at the 2 practically internet-less games in the series and claim there's no such thing as a story when, D2 in and of itself, is one of the most pivotal stories in the entire industry and was for practically an entire generation.

I'm also not being insulting, I talk like this normally...If I was being insulting, I would've made it very clear, I was being insulting. Perhaps we should make less assumptions, like that people didn't buy D3 RoS for the story, moving forward, eh?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> So, then I take it you in particular and this community you mention in general also should beat any single player game with a good story and cinematic for 200 times in a row, right? Cause good story is enough by itself?
> 
> It is a dungeon crawler, while good story is nice to have, either way you replay it a few times, then you know it all and just focus on classes, build and gear grinding.


D2 existed before the internet boomed. D2 existed before patches. D2 existed as a story driven game LONG BEFORE it was a dungeon crawl. In fact, D2 wasn't even that awesome until 1.02...Until 1.02 the entire game was played for the story...For the cinematic, for the experience.

When LoD launched, it was amazing because the internet was JUST booming...It was becoming regularly available and now you could patch the crap out of your game...But, LoD was still being played for the story. Baal/Mephisto et al, it was an epic, iconic story-line.

Dungeon crawl? Absolutely...But, would the game had survived, pre-internet without a good story? Absolutely not...Which is exactly what his "opinion" openly mocks.

People purchased RoS because they expected a "reckoning" coming from Blizzard...They expected an LoD-like expansion to make up for all the mistakes they've made recently...They expected something great.

Instead they received crap. With a crap storyline and the replay-ability is ONLY in the gear, not in the story as it once was before...So, yes, people are going to complain.

PCGamer:
Quote:


> Cooper: When I was in high-school you couldn't pry me out of bed in the morning with a crowbar. I did wake up at 4:00am, though, so I could do about two hours of Mephisto runs before catching the bus. I don't know what it was, exactly, that made the game so good. *It could have been the visuals, the story, hell, it could have been that they simply perfected the drop ratios and experience curve.* Whatever it is, it made the multiplayer an experience that has, as of yet, not been replicated.


Diablo 2 is what it is, not only because it's hack and slash but, because it had a good story/visuals and expansion...Something we lack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> And 100% *your* opinion, not fact~


I was correcting his statement which, is actually not opinion, see above.

D2 is great not only because of the items but BECAUSE OF THE STORY.

So saying people never bought the game because of the story, is a fallacy, IE a lie.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I quote you again:
> That is EXACTLY what you said. You said that 'PEOPLE" complain about the story after purchasing a diablo game.
> 
> Where does it say, you alone, complain about anything?
> 
> Again, MANY MANY MANY people purchased D2 exclusively for the story. LoD, exclusively for the story.
> 
> It literally wasn't until 2 years later that the ladders blew up. Why? An item market existed...Cable was actually being utilized by ISP's and people finally figured out how to macro their own servers for legit ladder games...But, the key here is that the story kept the game alive long enough for that boom to happen which, is something you insult.
> 
> I find it hilarious that you generalize and entire series without looking at the 2 practically internet-less games in the series and claim there's no such thing as a story when, D2 in and of itself, is one of the most pivotal stories in the entire industry and was for practically an entire generation.
> 
> I'm also not being insulting, I talk like this normally...If I was being insulting, I would've made it very clear, I was being insulting. Perhaps we should make less assumptions, like that people didn't buy D3 RoS for the story, moving forward, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D2 existed before the internet boomed. D2 existed before patches. D2 existed as a story driven game LONG BEFORE it was a dungeon crawl. In fact, D2 wasn't even that awesome until 1.02...Until 1.02 the entire game was played for the story...For the cinematic, for the experience.
> 
> When LoD launched, it was amazing because the internet was JUST booming...It was becoming regularly available and now you could patch the crap out of your game...But, LoD was still being played for the story. Baal/Mephisto et al, it was an epic, iconic story-line.
> 
> Dungeon crawl? Absolutely...But, would the game had survived, pre-internet without a good story? Absolutely not...Which is exactly what his "opinion" openly mocks.
> 
> People purchased RoS because they expected a "reckoning" coming from Blizzard...They expected an LoD-like expansion to make up for all the mistakes they've made recently...They expected something great.
> 
> Instead they received crap. With a crap storyline and the replay-ability is ONLY in the gear, not in the story as it once was before...So, yes, people are going to complain.
> 
> PCGamer:
> Diablo 2 is what it is, not only because it's hack and slash but, because it had a good story/visuals and expansion...Something we lack.
> I was correcting his statement which, is actually not opinion, see above.
> 
> D2 is great not only because of the items but BECAUSE OF THE STORY.
> 
> So saying people never bought the game because of the story, is a fallacy, IE a lie.


Check who wrote that.

It wasn't me. It was nexed. You even omitted the name.

Again please read before you insinuate things.


----------



## Shrak

In my 12 years of D2 I never played it for the story myself either. The story was OK at best in my opinion, and even that is only relevant the first play through or two at most. And definitely wasn't the largest selling point. I'd say a big selling point was there wasn't and still aren't too many dungeon crawler games that compare to it in terms of game play and replay-ability. And the whole time I was playing D2, it was more about rushing to Diablo / Baal than ever going through the story or quests. D2 was just a fun game to play and it was all about finding the loot.

Anyways, was too lazy to pre-order. Just going to run to Best Buy later today and grab a copy, still don't know if I'm going to be able to play for a day or two... have a busy couple of days planned that I didn't see coming.


----------



## Exidous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> D2's story was awful.
> The storyline can be bada$$ and have 0 depth.
> 
> Buying D3 for a quality story is like buying tickets to The Expendables movies and expecting an Oscar winning movie.
> It just is not gonna happen for you.


Good comparison. WoW has a great story from time to time and I will level slowly taking in said storyline. With Diablo I don't feel nearly as compelled to take in the story as long as I get teh jist of why I'm fighting this guy.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Check who wrote that.
> 
> It wasn't me. It was nexed. You even omitted the name.
> 
> Again please read before you insinuate things.


I only type in the full page editor and for some reason it was pulling it as your quote, each time. Hrmmmm.

Interesting.

Perhaps the internet gods do not favor you?


----------



## amd4200

How are the servers holding up? I'm at work till 3 and haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> D2's story was awful.
> The storyline can be bada$$ and have 0 depth.
> 
> Buying D3 for a quality story is like buying tickets to The Expendables movies and expecting an Oscar winning movie.
> It just is not gonna happen for you.


I completely disagree. Insert this in my post 2 above this.

D2 existed before the internet boomed so, unless you "ahemed" and farmed by yourself, there was no replay-ability...

The story was what kept the game going because that's all it actually had -- Something PCGamer actually concurs, on.

The story was great. LoD added an amazing ending to a good story and pushed it more.

I didn't go to Wolf Of Wall Street for the 500+ Fbombs, I went because it was a great story...And bought it, because it was a great story.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I completely disagree. Insert this in my post 2 above this.
> 
> D2 existed before the internet boomed so, unless you ***/***/***ped and farmed by yourself, there was no replay-ability...
> 
> The story was what kept the game going because that's all it actually had -- Something PCGamer actually concurs, on.
> 
> The story was great. LoD added an amazing ending to a good story and pushed it more.
> 
> I didn't go to Wolf Of Wall Street for the 500+ Fbombs, I went because it was a great story...And bought it, because it was a great story.


Either way, why does work have to be so excruciating today?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I completely disagree. Insert this in my post 2 above this.
> 
> D2 existed before the internet boomed so, unless you ***/***/***ped and farmed by yourself, there was no replay-ability...
> 
> The story was what kept the game going because that's all it actually had -- Something PCGamer actually concurs, on.
> 
> The story was great. LoD added an amazing ending to a good story and pushed it more.
> 
> I didn't go to Wolf Of Wall Street for the 500+ Fbombs, I went because it was a great story...And bought it, because it was a great story.


You are comparing two separate types of media.
Movies are supposed to entertain you with the story. Certain types of games such as FSX and F1 aren't meant to have the type of story as Wolf on Wall street. Some games like Battlefield 4 don't even have a story.

What was so great and unforgettable about d2's story?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd4200*
> 
> How are the servers holding up? I'm at work till 3 and haven't tried it yet.


Unless something changed since 6 am EST, servers were almost flawless. My group got a couple of slight hiccups, but nothing serious. I am actually really impressed with how Blizzard did this release.


----------



## b.walker36

I would think less people bought any diablo game for the story than for the dungeon crawler experience. I actually liked the atmosphere of teh first on the best. I think III has the worst story so far but diablo games have never had the greatest stories. 1 and 2 were epic in magnitude but not in any kind of depth. I tend to agree that after the first diablo people were not really buying D2 for the story alone. Having a good story was a bonus but it don't think the story drove the majority of purchases.


----------



## Drakeorb

Sorry to interrupt your conversation









I am very new to the game.. started 3 days ago but i have managed to get to 70 (3) on my barb, now most of the people play with all play wizard are asking me to just tank for them, but have no idea how to build. So my questions is what kind of stats, spells and passives?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> D2 existed before the internet boomed


You keep saying this as if the internet didn't exist until after Diablo 2 was created. Back when I first started playing it online there wasn't a time when there were a ton of games running and chat blowing up. Was even playing Serious Sam around that time and there was never a time when a ton of people weren't on. The whole time from 1998-2002 there was never a dull moment on the internet and online games.

Sure it may not be as big as it is now, but that does not mean by any stretch of the imagination that it simply didn't exist or was so dull and boring because no one was ever on because the "boom" hadn't happened yet. Even without online games, the entire PC and console gaming communities were huge back then for everything from cheat codes, walkthroughs, mods, models, maps, textures... literally everything you can think of. Compared to now, I would definitely choose to go back to those times if given the option, as it was just so much better for gaming and the overall community was more friendly than that of today's.

At the end of the day though it's all opinions on whether it was good or not. Some people played for the story, and just as many played without giving







about the story. Trying to force an opinion on anyone is not going to do anyone any good. I and many many many others didn't care for the story, but still played the games for 12 years straight and had fun every moment of it. You can find all the "news" articles you want that say the story were great, but at the end of the day that's just the authors opinion and nothing more. Have your opinion, but don't try to force it on people and tell them they're wrong because of it.


----------



## MattGordon

How's the leveling to 70 now that exp gain was nerfed? Can't try the expansion intill 5 hours from now so I'm in the dark







.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> How's the leveling to 70 now that exp gain was nerfed? Can't try the expansion intill 5 hours from now so I'm in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You aren't alone


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeorb*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very new to the game.. started 3 days ago but i have managed to get to 70 (3) on my barb, now most of the people play with all play wizard are asking me to just tank for them, but have no idea how to build. So my questions is what kind of stats, spells and passives?


Check on youtube theres usually pretty helpful videos showing you what you might want to try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You aren't alone


I'm in the same boat too


----------



## Cubemonkey

Played for about 90 minutes last night and got to lvl 65.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Either way, why does work have to be so excruciating today?


Hey man, we're all at work, this QQfest is making the day go by faster...Just sayin.

I better take those *'s out of the pre-post.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You are comparing two separate types of media.
> Movies are supposed to entertain you with the story. Certain types of games such as FSX and F1 aren't meant to have the type of story as Wolf on Wall street. Some games like Battlefield 4 don't even have a story.
> 
> What was so great and unforgettable about d2's story?


I remember the entire story. I actually remember the cinematic aspect of it as well.

I still play FF7 for the story, 8 and X...Maybe I'm just a freak.

D2's story was just a big deal...Mephisto vs. Baal...Diablo -- It was just a great story combined with a great dungeon crawl.

Did everyone play it for the story? No...But a lot of people, did...and that's my point.

Laughing at people because they expect a story is a little unfair when Diablo has actually had good stories in the past...Stories that made the game, awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I would think less people bought any diablo game for the story than for the dungeon crawler experience. I actually liked the atmosphere of teh first on the best. I think III has the worst story so far but diablo games have never had the greatest stories. 1 and 2 were epic in magnitude but not in any kind of depth. I tend to agree that after the first diablo people were not really buying D2 for the story alone. Having a good story was a bonus but it don't think the story drove the majority of purchases.


Agreed. Again, not disputing the dungeon crawler aspect just saying that it has the key elements of being a great game and one of those great elements was the story. Did it drive a majority? Probably not but, it did drive a great deal of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeorb*
> 
> Sorry to interrupt your conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very new to the game.. started 3 days ago but i have managed to get to 70 (3) on my barb, now most of the people play with all play wizard are asking me to just tank for them, but have no idea how to build. So my questions is what kind of stats, spells and passives?


Toughness. Toughness. Toughness. I forget the barb abilities because I'm really not a monk/barb kind of guy but, there's a really good tank build somewhere on the Barb forums.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You keep saying this as if the internet didn't exist until after Diablo 2 was created. Back when I first started playing it online there wasn't a time when there were a ton of games running and chat blowing up. Was even playing Serious Sam around that time and there was never a time when a ton of people weren't on. The whole time from 1998-2002 there was never a dull moment on the internet and online games.
> 
> Sure it may not be as big as it is now, but that does not mean by any stretch of the imagination that it simply didn't exist or was so dull and boring because no one was ever on because the "boom" hadn't happened yet. Even without online games, the entire PC and console gaming communities were huge back then for everything from cheat codes, walkthroughs, mods, models, maps, textures... literally everything you can think of. Compared to now, I would definitely choose to go back to those times if given the option, as it was just so much better for gaming and the overall community was more friendly than that of today's.
> 
> At the end of the day though it's all opinions on whether it was good or not. Some people played for the story, and just as many played without giving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the story. Trying to force an opinion on anyone is not going to do anyone any good. I and many many many others didn't care for the story, but still played the games for 12 years straight and had fun every moment of it. You can find all the "news" articles you want that say the story were great, but at the end of the day that's just the authors opinion and nothing more. Have your opinion, but don't try to force it on people and tell them they're wrong because of it.


So, did the internet exist? Yes...But, statistically over 3/4 of the US was on dial-up. Playing D2 on Dial-up in 2000 just didn't happen...Cable was slowly making it's way to the burbs and it just is what it is.

The ladders didn't take off until 2 years AFTER LoD came out when the "majority" of players had already quit the game...2000 - 2004 is when cable really made it's presence in the on-line community. You have to remember that.

I remember playing on hosts with DSL -- It was impossible. Same with Dial-Up...And then when you found a cable host, you'd go GAME to GAME to GAME to GAME, you'd follow that guy ALL DAY LONG.

I'm not trying to force an opinion on anyone...Take it or leave it, we're all bored at the office. My opinion is simple: Saying nobody bought RoS for the story is wrong. Saying nobody buys diablo anything for the story, is wrong. Do the majority do it? No...But, there are a lot of people that do.

When I started as a line-tech with Alienware in 04/05 there was a statistic that 2/3 of the country didn't yet have cable...Most were on DSL/Dial up with 256 connections...I still remember that statistic...It's a grim one, indeed but, a true one. - Most people that played D2 did so, without the internet. When LoD launched and DSL really kicked out...Sure. But, when Cat 6 made it's way into the burbs 2000-2004, it made a dramatic impact on the game because that's when the ladders actually boomed...Just sayin.


----------



## Shrak

Some of my best gaming experiences happened on Dial Up and DSL, not impossible or unbearable at all.

Now, attempting to play BF4 or any modern game with huge textures, models, and soundtracks on dial up is going to be a pain. But back then with Diablo, Serious Sam, Quake and all the other good ol games, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Some of my best gaming experiences happened on Dial Up and DSL, not impossible or unbearable at all.


Never did I say it was impossible. I said that the majority couldn't host which, is actually accurate...I remember getting yelled at for hosting on AOL...So, it is what it is.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Some of my best gaming experiences happened on Dial Up and DSL, not impossible or unbearable at all.


I played Earth and beyond on Dial up with a 1.7Ghz Celeron. Whew, i wouldn't be able to tolerate that now. I made an explorer because i couldn't do combat.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I played Earth and beyond on Dial up with a 1.7Ghz Celeron. Whew, i wouldn't be able to tolerate that now. I made an explorer because i couldn't do combat.


I believe I was on a 900Mhz Athlon at the time









Fun stuff though, still have that CPU laying around.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I believe I was on a 900Mhz Athlon at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun stuff though, still have that CPU laying around.


I took pleasure in throwing that 1.7ghz celeron out. It was an old emachines, i was like 13.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I believe I was on a 900Mhz Athlon at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun stuff though, still have that CPU laying around.


i think i was running a prebuilt emachines with a celeron and an integrated card?

quake 3 arena was my go to after CS

i almost pissed my pants when i stayed up late playing diablo 1 after my parents told me to turn it off.

Pretty sure i was not supposed to be playing it at that age


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> i think i was running a prebuilt emachines with a celeron and an integrated card?
> 
> quake 3 arena was my go to after CS
> 
> i almost pissed my pants when i stayed up late playing diablo 1 after my parents told me to turn it off.
> 
> Pretty sure i was not supposed to be playing it at that age


At the age you were still wetting yourself.....probably not.


----------



## eternal7trance

I remember playing starcraft on 56k, it did pretty well


----------



## lemans81

Not going to look above, not going to look above......everyone come around the campfire lets sings tale of killing Duriel and roast marshmallows on the soulstone.

I bought the game for the story....kept playing for the awesome gear.....that rarely if ever appeared in D2, but I was able to trade for it. I have bought starcraft for the story.....and borderlands 1&2. But I stay for the game play and the gear lol.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not going to look above, not going to look above......everyone come around the campfire lets sings tale of killing Duriel and roast marshmallows on the soulstone.
> 
> I bought the game for the story....kept playing for the awesome gear.....that rarely if ever appeared in D2, but I was able to trade for it. I have bought starcraft for the story.....and borderlands 1&2. But I stay for the game play and the gear lol.


MODERATE US WITH THAT HAMMER MAN! DO IT!

No seriously are you trying to avoid the spoilers, or trying not to get caught up on ocn?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> How's the leveling to 70 now that exp gain was nerfed? Can't try the expansion intill 5 hours from now so I'm in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You aren't alone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> I'm in the same boat too


I feel good for you all, you only have 5 hours to wait... meanwhile... I need to wait until tomorrow for my package to be delivered, and heaven forbid they try to ring the doorbell when I'm in the shower or head off to work...

H3||scr3am (IS A SAD PANDA)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I feel good for you all, you only have 5 hours to wait... meanwhile... I need to wait until tomorrow for my package to be delivered, and heaven forbid they try to ring the doorbell when I'm in the shower or head off to work...
> 
> H3||scr3am (IS A SAD PANDA)


TL DR

Digital.


----------



## b.walker36

I just want to get legendaries, why do I have to work


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I just want to get legendaries, why do I have to work


You work for that razer blade 2014.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You work for that razer blade 2014.


Lol, that was funny.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Lol, that was funny.


Yeah I raise the white flag to that one......but it is sexy and will run diablo at native no issues.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yeah I raise the white flag to that one......but it is sexy and will run diablo at native no issues.


No issues you say?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> No issues you say?


In like 06/07 when the M17 launched, we had an intern take it home...He left it on a throw pillow thinking it wouldn't generate that much heat...It practically melted.

Keys had melted...Sides were melting...DVDR melted into itself...It was pretty awesome -- Turns out there was no automatic shutoff fail-safe in the bios.









Wish I still had pictures but, I can't seem to find that notebook drive.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> In like 06/07 when the M17 launched, we had an intern take it home...He left it on a throw pillow thinking it wouldn't generate that much heat...It practically melted.
> 
> Keys had melted...Sides were melting...DVDR melted into itself...It was pretty awesome -- Turns out there was no automatic shutoff fail-safe in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had pictures but, I can't seem to find that notebook drive.


Good thing you worked for AW and you could report the issue


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> In like 06/07 when the M17 launched, we had an intern take it home...He left it on a throw pillow thinking it wouldn't generate that much heat...It practically melted.
> 
> Keys had melted...Sides were melting...DVDR melted into itself...It was pretty awesome -- Turns out there was no automatic shutoff fail-safe in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had pictures but, I can't seem to find that notebook drive.


That is awesome, Its like how companies changed from latptop to notebook since a lot of them got too hot to be on your lap.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not going to look above, not going to look above......everyone come around the campfire lets sings tale of killing Duriel and roast marshmallows on the soulstone.
> 
> I bought the game for the story....kept playing for the awesome gear.....that rarely if ever appeared in D2, but I was able to trade for it. I have bought starcraft for the story.....and borderlands 1&2. But I stay for the game play and the gear lol.
> 
> 
> 
> MODERATE US WITH THAT HAMMER MAN! DO IT!
> 
> No seriously are you trying to avoid the spoilers, or trying not to get caught up on ocn?
Click to expand...

No spoilers are like a head on train wreck....you want to look away but I am weak. I am always avoiding my duties what kind of manager would I be if I worked hard.

So we beat Adria not sure how much further but may have to back out of torment if I can't find a tank. Enjoying this act much more now....also new artisan very cool.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No spoilers are like a head on yrain wreck....you want to look away but I am weak. I am always avoiding my duties what kind of manager would I be if I worked hard.
> 
> So we beat Adria not sure how much further but may have to back out of torment if I can't find a tank. Enjoying this act much more now....also new artisan very cool.


I can't wait to kill her. I only know it happens cause the mystic told me to go find her haha. I wanted to kill her since I found her in act 2, infact I wanted to kill Leah as well.


----------



## KBOMB

Oh man only an hour and half left to go!!!! I hope my son is behaving himself this evening so I have sometime to play!!! Errrrrr


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No spoilers are like a head on yrain wreck....you want to look away but I am weak. I am always avoiding my duties what kind of manager would I be if I worked hard.
> 
> So we beat Adria not sure how much further but may have to back out of torment if I can't find a tank. Enjoying this act much more now....also new artisan very cool.


I highly recommend a tank for Malthael. We killed it on torment 1 with two witch doctors and two wizards. He ignores pets as far as any kind of agro goes.

I really wish Death's Breath (I think) weren't so low of a drop rate if they are used in almost every crafting recipe at lvl 70.


----------



## b.walker36

What are you guys running for loot now, All of act 5? Adventure mode?

I plan to finish the game tonight and want an idea of what I will be doing after.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> What are you guys running for loot now, All of act 5? Adventure mode?
> 
> I plan to finish the game tonight and want an idea of what I will be doing after.


I leveled to 70 last night and am probably going to start act 5 tonight. I've been having pretty good luck with the fields of slaughter (ballista Q in a3) for legends and XP.


----------



## UZ7

Lol when my bro an I hit lvl 70 while in Act V suddenly every mob's HP jumped while we still had mid DPS, we managed to beat Malthael on T1 but boy was he annoying.

Anyway for loot, Adventure mode seems pretty good so far. Kill this mob, clear this room and in the end you get bloodshards/cache, we tried a few rifts but didnt really get much out of them but in a sense I like it better than running an act/campaign because this one has no quest dialogues and you just jump from one map to another clearing out bounties.


----------



## Escatore

Soooo....


this is the reason you should loot everything in the game.
Seriously just got it from some Loose Stones


----------



## H3||scr3am

Has anyone found this?



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/bottomless-potion-of-kulleaid


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> ]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1947807
> this is the reason you should loot everything in the game.
> Seriously just got it from some Loose Stones


20% area damage plus that pierce should be pretty decent. Level 70 items have a lot more DPS though, most 2h bows I see are around 2k, so it might not last too long







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Has anyone found this?
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/bottomless-potion-of-kulleaid


I wish. I hate those wallers.


----------



## likethegun

Just throwing my opinion out there for any of those on the fence.

I personally think this expansion is exactly what the game needed. Yes, it's only one act... BUT, the maps are HUGE and adventure mode and those lvl 60-70+ items are awesome! When I first started act V on my monk (who was not very well geared as I sold off everything before AH close), I was running torment 1 EASY until about lvl 63 then it slowly became impossible to do solo... Then I realized that the difficulty now scales with player level, and not JUST with difficulty selection. Good stuff!

Anyway, yes, the game isn't stupid colorful and happy... it's dark. Whoever commented on the colors being off is just plain wrong. This is how diablo SHOULD be. This is fact, not opinion.

Now, the grind seems endless to get something specific to what you want, because there are so many mats and BoA and what not... BUT, it won't hinder your progression. What I mean is you can't go online and find some cookie cutter build and then buy/trade for whatever you need to make it. You have to take what the game gives you, and the more time you put in, the more you will be rewarded. However, the game treats you well along the way AND you can craft. As far as itemization and building your character, to me personally at least, it feels like there is a MILLION times more depth to what direction you can go in now than just "stack this and this and this and steamroll everything"

One word: Mystic. Purely awesome. trifecta and GG.

marquees drop in act 5 like its no ones business... I think this should be fixed, as it completely negates gem crafting... I think in torment act V lvl 70, rad stars should drop maybe... but marquees and higher should def not. plans should still have to be found as it adds another layer of progression goals to the game.

40$ price tag? worth it 110%. Why? TONS of new content. What I mean by this is a complete rework of the game basically (when factored with loot 2.0). More depth, complete character customization now... everyone can have a unique VIABLE character and use different skills (more or less).

Crusader... he can throw his shield. thats cool. I love Captain America.

AND, main reason its worth it... because there was an auction house... meaning you had plenty of opportunity to make money if you even remotely played the game over the course of 2 years... one lucky drop is all it would have taken to make some real money. And if you played even a small bit consistently in inferno... you could have had an opportunity to make a few decent sales... I understand many are going to flame on me in their heads if they dont physically respond to this post, I realize this was both a blessing for some and a curse for others... BUT, regardless... It was a way to make real money by playing a video game... I, along with MANY MANY others paid for RoS via AH sales... I can honestly say though even if I didn't, I would have shelled out the money anway...


----------



## Pendulum

I haven't played act V yet, however, I am enjoying the crusader quite a bit so far. [level 30]








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I laughed. i'm starting to see a trend with your profile gif.


What are you trying to imply?!


----------



## yahu

I dinged 70 early this morning before getting to Adria; slow-rolled Act V with a friend that hadn't played D3 since launch (he lost gear or something and got pissed). I am kind of surprised at how easy it was to level up.

T1 has become relatively tough, but I'm slowly building out my squishiness. The loot at 70 is pretty cool. I like how the actual look of the items is different than previous levels, and I only played for a short time @ 70 so I'm sure I haven't seen it all.

Oh yeah, I got a plan for a Royal Ruby, so there are still plans for things, and you can't just buy yourself up (e.g. - surprised to see how relatively cheap it was to buy yourself up to building Imperial gems and beyond).


----------



## Escatore

I don't think I've ever done anything so annoying. It took me about ten minutes to get all four.

At the end, Kormac was like "CAN WE FIND MORE LIKE THA-"



EDIT: And a few minutes later...



but this guy wasn't even that difficult. I got him into his unprotected form, then hammered him with cluster arrows - couldn't have taken more than two minutes.


----------



## doomlord52

^ Try it on Tormet 1.









Great fun while leveling to 70.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> ^ Try it on Tormet 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great fun while leveling to 70.


I leveled until about 65 or 66 then switched down to master as bosses were a little to annoying.


----------



## chris164935

Broke down today and bought the expansion. So far, during the one hour of play time, I am not regretting the decision. I'm already finding marquise and imperial gems. And, at level 62, I've already found a rare weapon that has replaced my crafted Hollowed Monk weapon. My monk was in Act 3 of a quest reset so I haven't done much of Act V yet. I tested Act V with my DH though. Seems interesting. So far, very linear pathway though. Hopefully, the maps open up more with wide spaces. My DH hates tight quarters when he's alone.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Broke down today and bought the expansion. So far, during the one hour of play time, I am not regretting the decision. I'm already finding marquise and imperial gems. And, at level 62, I've already found a rare weapon that has replaced my crafted Hollowed Monk weapon. My monk was in Act 3 of a quest reset so I haven't done much of Act V yet. I tested Act V with my DH though. Seems interesting. So far, very linear pathway though. Hopefully, the maps open up more with wide spaces. My DH hates tight quarters when he's alone.


i've been unable to find replacements for my hallowed monk set yet... but i'm sure I will tonight. I am probably just gonna craft lvl 70s though when the time comes









Do any other monks feel like a demon hunter using gloom with max CDR using cold dmg epiphany and the wings?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just reached 70 last night with my Monk. Took about 5hrs or so, haven't found any lvl70 upgrade yet. 8hrs more before off work and it's grinding time







My monk jumped straight from T6 @60 to [email protected] The difficulty is just crazy, and so do the 70 gears. Overall the xpac is good, the map is a little too big though.
Damn I feel so weak


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> i've been unable to find replacements for my hallowed monk set yet... but i'm sure I will tonight. I am probably just gonna craft lvl 70s though when the time comes


My Hollowed Fist didn't have a socket, so that is probably why it was so easy to replace it. I used it for buff to VIT. My new fist weapon has the same amount of DEX and VIT but with more damage. The things I'm worried about replacing now are my Andariel's Visage and crafted bracers. Both have fire skill damage increase, which is really helping my Monk. Although, I still cannot figure out why I die so easily in T1 with 816k toughness and 99k health...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

T1 @70 needs at least 3mil toughness to survive dude. You may need less but that would require a special gears and skills setup and synergy...


----------



## psyclum

pff. my monk was at 6.1m toughness when i went up against malthael and he still owned me twice







full on helm of command, string of ears, and justice lantern with a full set of diamonds on his arse and he still nailed me


----------



## Drakeorb

Would it be worth it to try and enchant the crit away to a socket on this? ¨

Got my 120% crit damage ready to go.


----------



## lemans81

Malthael went down.....I was there....slightly dead....but Crazy9000 wasn't. Probably should have waited until lvl 70 but I just couldn't. I am halfway from 69 to 70, so my goal for the day.


----------



## Exidous

After having to downgrade from T1 to expert for the bosses and Spoon making fun of me I ended up killing Mal at lvl 68. I was going out of my way to clear entire zones too.

I had about (monk) 3.5mil tough 130k hp 130k dps and Mal wasn't too hard just took a while. Again this was on expert not Tx.

Going to finish getting to 70 tonight. Hopefully the legs will rain from the Heavens then.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I got to 67 last night after like 3 hours of playing. The blood marsh in act 5 was fun. The rest before that stank. im going to wait until 70 to do maltheal though so i get a level 70 legendary.


----------



## marc0053

I finished act V in about 4 hours using my barbarian lvl 55 on normal level. I was surprised and a bit disappointed about how short the storyline was


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I finished act V in about 4 hours using my barbarian lvl 55 on normal level. I was surprised and a bit disappointed about how short the storyline was


I feel like we payed 40$ for a half baked act and fixes to core gameplay. In my opinion 20$ was the price that xpac should have been. Adventure mode is recycled content mostly and act 5 lacks any real punch. I mean I will get 40$ worth out of it but I don't feel it was the right price.

And the story was so bad, I did not expect and epic story but I expected more and a real CG ending. There was no CG cut scenes there were all the stupid writing in the journal type ones like at the ends of the acts. I wanted an epic fight scene like between diablo and imperius.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I feel like we payed 40$ for a half baked act and fixes to core gameplay. In my opinion 20$ was the price that xpac should have been. Adventure mode is recycled content mostly and act 5 lacks any real punch. I mean I will get 40$ worth out of it but I don't feel it was the right price.
> 
> And the story was so bad, I did not expect and epic story but I expected more and a real CG ending. There was no CG cut scenes there were all the stupid writing in the journal type ones like at the ends of the acts. I wanted an epic fight scene like between diablo and imperius.


Yeah that diablo cutscene where he falls is pretty gorgeous for CG.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I finished act V in about 4 hours using my barbarian lvl 55 on normal level. I was surprised and a bit disappointed about how short the storyline was
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like we payed 40$ for a half baked act and fixes to core gameplay. In my opinion 20$ was the price that xpac should have been. Adventure mode is recycled content mostly and act 5 lacks any real punch. I mean I will get 40$ worth out of it but I don't feel it was the right price.
> 
> And the story was so bad, I did not expect and epic story but I expected more and a real CG ending. There was no CG cut scenes there were all the stupid writing in the journal type ones like at the ends of the acts. I wanted an epic fight scene like between diablo and imperius.
Click to expand...

I disagree I think a $29.99 would have be alright, $40 was way too much....but I have yet to play around with anything beyond act 5....the new artisan is pretty awesome.

BTW for the record, my brain is so warped from D2, that every time you guys mention "legs" I am thinking of some special level or something....."wirt's leg" I am going to go hide my shame now.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I disagree I think a $29.99 would have be alright, $40 was way too much....but I have yet to play around with anything beyond act 5....the new artisan is pretty awesome.
> 
> BTW for the record, my brain is so warped from D2, that every time you guys mention "legs" I am thinking of some special level or something....."wirt's leg" I am going to go hide my shame now.


I know it should be uniques again, not legendaries.


----------



## Panoptic

Was able to keep it on Torment 1 for all of act V playing with a buddy (Thanks to Spoon for bailing us out on the last fight), but it got tough pretty fast. Overall was a pretty good day of running, doubled my DPS. Found another Thunderfury, but it was in a buddy's level 64 game







.


----------



## Exidous

I still think wirt's leg and the cow level when I see people say leg for legendary. I am forcing myself to use to to "get with teh times" but it's a struggle. haha

During lunch I went home and got almost another full level. Going to do Malethiel again when I hit 70 again.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I disagree I think a $29.99 would have be alright, $40 was way too much....but I have yet to play around with anything beyond act 5....the new artisan is pretty awesome.
> 
> BTW for the record, my brain is so warped from D2, that every time you guys mention "legs" I am thinking of some special level or something....."wirt's leg" I am going to go hide my shame now.


At least we agree 40 was too much lol. I messed around with adventure mode and while it definitely beats just farming spots it still is 80% recycled content (Literally 80% is nothing new). I feel like they passed the costs of fixing the game onto us, that said I am going to get my money's worth I just feel they priced it wrong. To me this was more of a patch with a side mission. You can tell the story did not have anywhere near the same attention the original got. I still cannot get over the 1 CG and it was the damn intro we all already saw and the cartoon spoof was better anyway lol. Blizzard used to have some of the best CG cutscenes, almost up there with Square but they just suck now.

I miss the epic scenes like when arthas comes home in frozen throne and kills his father........That was epic and stays with me, nothing from probably wrath on has mad me happy with the exception of the cata trailer. Pain...Suffering.....That death wing intro was badass.


----------



## BeastRider

Really painful salvaging those 20M amulets. T_T Also money seems to go pretty fast. All gold goes out but close to nothing comes in.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> At least we agree 40 was too much lol. I messed around with adventure mode and while it definitely beats just farming spots it still is 80% recycled content (Literally 80% is nothing new). I feel like they passed the costs of fixing the game onto us, that said I am going to get my money's worth I just feel they priced it wrong. To me this was more of a patch with a side mission. You can tell the story did not have anywhere near the same attention the original got. I still cannot get over the 1 CG and it was the damn intro we all already saw and the cartoon spoof was better anyway lol. Blizzard used to have some of the best CG cutscenes, almost up there with Square but they just suck now.
> 
> I miss the epic scenes like when arthas comes home in frozen throne and kills his father........That was epic and stays with me, nothing from probably wrath on has mad me happy with the exception of the cata trailer. Pain...Suffering.....That death wing intro was badass.


This is what I was touching on yesterday...(Didn't realize I was being so aggressive until I read it after btw, apologies for that)

People expected this LoD type expansion in RoS...They expected real value for their $40...I don't think we received $40 worth of content.

If this were $30...Okay. $20, it would've flown off the shelves. $40/$60/$80 -- Where's my Diablo 3 1.0?

After the whole Amazon debacle -- I'm over the whole CE aspect of this expansion...Very glad I didn't buy it, actually...But, I feel like at least in value, we got hosed.

I'm still on the fence about it. - Adventures are AWESOME. Definitely change how I farm and play the game...Which is much needed but, I feel like there wasn't any value added.

Also, something I found interesting which, hasn't really been hit on the forums yet...We went for a 2hr per guaranteed legendary to easily 3hr...There's no real value in playing the entire game through at this point...So, resets, IMHO, are out -- Especially considering you can farm legs for about 1/hr via Adventures...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> This is what I was touching on yesterday...(Didn't realize I was being so aggressive until I read it after btw, apologies for that)
> 
> People expected this LoD type expansion in RoS...They expected real value for their $40...I don't think we received $40 worth of content.
> 
> If this were $30...Okay. $20, it would've flown off the shelves. $40/$60/$80 -- Where's my Diablo 3 1.0?
> 
> After the whole Amazon debacle -- I'm over the whole CE aspect of this expansion...Very glad I didn't buy it, actually...But, I feel like at least in value, we got hosed.
> 
> I'm still on the fence about it. - Adventures are AWESOME. Definitely change how I farm and play the game...Which is much needed but, I feel like there wasn't any value ended.
> 
> Also, something I found interesting which, hasn't really been hit on the forums yet...We went for a 2hr per guaranteed legendary to easily 3hr...There's no real value in playing the entire game through at this point...So, resets, IMHO, are out -- Especially considering you can farm legs for about 1/hr via Adventures...


I received 3 total legendaries leveling from 60-70 including Malthiel which I though was crazy. I cleared the bounties in acts 1/2/5 and only received one. Either the saftey net is broken or they stealth nerfed drops, or like usual I am the most unlucky SOB out there.

Also the final fight was so stupid:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I mean seriously he absorbs the soulstone with all the prime evils and barely changes at all. 90% of his moves were the same.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I received 3 total legendaries leveling from 60-70 including Malthiel which I though was crazy. I cleared the bounties in acts 1/2/5 and only received one. Either the saftey net is broken or they stealth nerfed drops, or like usual I am the most unlucky SOB out there.
> 
> Also the final fight was so stupid:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously he absorbs the soulstone with all the prime evils and barely changes at all. 90% of his moves were the same.


I played through with a few people...Got 4 legs in 4 hours -- 2 were from Mal...All of them, I already had...They were purely dupes...1 Was better, the other 3 were garbage.

I'm still on the fence. Really feel like I just paid for a glorified adventure mode...While it is NICE and the Nephelhem rift is awesome...Meh is meh is meh.


----------



## Exidous

So let me get this straight........ Meh?


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I don't think I've ever done anything so annoying. It took me about ten minutes to get all four.


I feel your pain, I came across a unique and then a pack of them last night on an ungeared Crusader playing master. They're easily the most irritating monsters in the game.
If it happens again I'm just going to avoid them.


----------



## Rickles

I played ACT V on T2 all the way up to the plains of war (I was level 68) then I turned it down to T1 and finished it there. Having a geared templar companion can be super helpful, mine was able to heal for over 100k and he had 2 30s cooldowns to do this. That being said, barb is tankier then all get out and WW build is kicking face. My WD is around 67 I think with a pretty straight forward summon build and it seems to be ok... it's no barb though.

Adventure mode looks promising, but I am not sure how long that will keep me entertained. IMO they still need something better at max level to keep people around.

Also it was a joy to spend my first 15 blood shards on a 1h weapon for my barb only to get a yellow 1h xbow.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Just throwing my opinion out there for any of those on the fence.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think this expansion is exactly what the game needed. Yes, it's only one act... BUT, the maps are HUGE and adventure mode and those lvl 60-70+ items are awesome! When I first started act V on my monk (who was not very well geared as I sold off everything before AH close), I was running torment 1 EASY until about lvl 63 then it slowly became impossible to do solo... Then I realized that the difficulty now scales with player level, and not JUST with difficulty selection. Good stuff!
> 
> Anyway, yes, the game isn't stupid colorful and happy... it's dark. Whoever commented on the colors being off is just plain wrong. This is how diablo SHOULD be. This is fact, not opinion.
> 
> Now, the grind seems endless to get something specific to what you want, because there are so many mats and BoA and what not... BUT, it won't hinder your progression. What I mean is you can't go online and find some cookie cutter build and then buy/trade for whatever you need to make it. You have to take what the game gives you, and the more time you put in, the more you will be rewarded. However, the game treats you well along the way AND you can craft. As far as itemization and building your character, to me personally at least, it feels like there is a MILLION times more depth to what direction you can go in now than just "stack this and this and this and steamroll everything"
> 
> One word: Mystic. Purely awesome. trifecta and GG.
> 
> marquees drop in act 5 like its no ones business... I think this should be fixed, as it completely negates gem crafting... I think in torment act V lvl 70, rad stars should drop maybe... but marquees and higher should def not. plans should still have to be found as it adds another layer of progression goals to the game.
> 
> 40$ price tag? worth it 110%. Why? TONS of new content. What I mean by this is a complete rework of the game basically (when factored with loot 2.0). More depth, complete character customization now... everyone can have a unique VIABLE character and use different skills (more or less).
> 
> Crusader... he can throw his shield. thats cool. I love Captain America.
> 
> AND, main reason its worth it... because there was an auction house... meaning you had plenty of opportunity to make money if you even remotely played the game over the course of 2 years... one lucky drop is all it would have taken to make some real money. And if you played even a small bit consistently in inferno... you could have had an opportunity to make a few decent sales... I understand many are going to flame on me in their heads if they dont physically respond to this post, I realize this was both a blessing for some and a curse for others... BUT, regardless... It was a way to make real money by playing a video game...
> 
> 
> I, along with MANY MANY others paid for RoS via AH sales... I can honestly say though even if I didn't, I would have shelled out the money anway...


I am in the same boat, paid $0 out of pocket for what I think is a great game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> After having to downgrade from T1 to expert for the bosses and Spoon making fun of me I ended up killing Mal at lvl 68. I was going out of my way to clear entire zones too.
> 
> I had about (monk) 3.5mil tough 130k hp 130k dps and Mal wasn't too hard just took a while. Again this was on expert not Tx.
> 
> Going to finish getting to 70 tonight. Hopefully the legs will rain from the Heavens then.


That "Spoon" guy sounds like a real jerk.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> Was able to keep it on Torment 1 for all of act V playing with a buddy (Thanks to Spoon for bailing us out on the last fight), but it got tough pretty fast. Overall was a pretty good day of running, doubled my DPS. Found another Thunderfury, but it was in a buddy's level 64 game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I have killed Mal like 5 times already.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I feel that the rarer legendaries is a good thing now that you can basically reforge them with the mystic anyways. Gives it a better feel.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I feel that the rarer legendaries is a good thing now that you can basically reforge them with the mystic anyways. Gives it a better feel.


I'm having a really hard problem replacing my Moonward and Mirrorball no rares have come close. Unless I get an item like it, it just destroys my dps. My magic missiles can hit for 800k each and arcane barrage just destroys in melee with my exploding arcane orbs from the moonward. They explode for like 600k on everyone. So if i remove them and gain 20% i'm still loosing all the bonus arcane and the exploding orbs.........I just need a lvl 70 moonward and I will be happy. I can not use magic missile if i have too.


----------



## neXen

This game is pretty awesome.

Would have paid out of pocket even if i didn't get it purely from AH funds.

i look forward to future patches.

Althought like someone else said, i was expecting at least a CG cutscene for the ending...

ever since activision bought blizzard it has been going downhill


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Just throwing my opinion out there for any of those on the fence.
> 
> I personally think this expansion is exactly what the game needed. Yes, it's only one act... BUT, the maps are HUGE and adventure mode and those lvl 60-70+ items are awesome! When I first started act V on my monk (who was not very well geared as I sold off everything before AH close), I was running torment 1 EASY until about lvl 63 then it slowly became impossible to do solo... Then I realized that the difficulty now scales with player level, and not JUST with difficulty selection. Good stuff!


I ran into this last night as well. I was doing T1 at 60 pretty well and managed to get up to 64 before purple people eaters were owning me. At 65 now and I think it's time to drop back a difficulty level.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> ever since activision bought blizzard it has been going downhill


Yes...yes and yes.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes...yes and yes.


I think it was ever since the D2 team left and made their own studio.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> ever since activision bought blizzard it has been going downhill


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes...yes and yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I think it was ever since the D2 team left and made their own studio.


See this.... http://darklegacycomics.com/433.html


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> marquees drop in act 5 like its no ones business... I think this should be fixed, as it completely negates gem crafting... I think in torment act V lvl 70, rad stars should drop maybe... but marquees and higher should def not. plans should still have to be found as it adds another layer of progression goals to the game.


Marquise gems drop like candy because they are not the best anymore. There are still 4 steps to fully upgrade after that. If my math is right, it takes 81 marquise gems and 2 Death's Breath to make a single flawless royal gem. Not to mention the millions of gold.

Some legendaries actually use these top tier gems in their crafting materials as well.

I played for about another 5 hours last night. Got both pieces of Manajuma's and am now sitting at 711k sheet damage.


----------



## Exidous

Around 64-65 was when I had to turn it down a notch.


----------



## KBOMB

I stopped playing since last October so most of my gear is garbage but i was able to solo up to the butcher and get to level 64 on T1... but i don't have enough DPS to get past that


----------



## cravinmild

Im 65 now and like the drops im getting. Game looks very nice but not $40 bones nice.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No spoilers are like a head on train wreck....you want to look away but I am weak. I am always avoiding my duties what kind of manager would I be if I worked hard.
> 
> So we beat Adria not sure how much further but may have to back out of torment if I can't find a tank. Enjoying this act much more now....also new artisan very cool.


I'd join you. Finally got my crusader to 62ish so I am running through Act V. I am built full tank so just let me know when you want a meatwall.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Just picked up my physical CE







logging in, YAY!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I'd join you. Finally got my crusader to 62ish so I am running through Act V. I am built full tank so just let me know when you want a meatwall.


Are you phaerus or whatever in game?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Really painful salvaging those 20M amulets. T_T Also money seems to go pretty fast. All gold goes out but close to nothing comes in.


A little secret, have a friend who doesn't want to do anything or has some free time make a new character and place difficulty on T6. Then you join on your level 70 character. Since it's their game the mobs will be T6 level 1 but they gold you find will still be at the 1600% rate. I have been finding 10-20k piles easy this way with average piles being 2-7k depending. Nice way to get some money since I gained about a mil doing this for about an hour.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Are you phaerus or whatever in game?


No, I am in the clan as Penryn lol.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> A little secret, have a friend who doesn't want to do anything or has some free time make a new character and place difficulty on T6. Then you join on your level 70 character. Since it's their game the mobs will be T6 level 1 but they gold you find will still be at the 1600% rate. I have been finding 10-20k piles easy this way with average piles being 2-7k depending. Nice way to get some money since I gained about a mil doing this for about an hour.
> 
> No, I am in the clan as Penryn lol.


Yeah just be careful as items will all be whatever level they are so is a trade off of items vs gold.


----------



## Ubeermench

Got really lucky last night on Act 2 bounties. Got both of these in two minutes


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> Got really lucky last night on Act 2 bounties. Got both of these in two minutes


Is it a one hander or a two hander lol. Says one hander but description reads two handed axe.


----------



## Ubeermench

It's a two hander but the profiles are wrong, Shows i have 200k health when i have 350k. Also my toughness is showing half of what it really is 
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ubermensch-1663/hero/6065985


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> It's a two hander but the profiles are wrong, Shows i have 200k health when i have 350k. Also my toughness is showing half of what it really is
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ubermensch-1663/hero/6065985


Profiles show unbuffed dps/toughness... this also means the passives, which are pretty big on a monk.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yeah just be careful as items will all be whatever level they are so is a trade off of items vs gold.


Yea, I would only recommend doing this if you are really hurting on gold. I have about 60M so I don't think I will need any for a while. I am being careful on wasting for transmog/enchanting until I find some things I think I will keep a long time.


----------



## Shrak

That butchers carver doesn't say account bound...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> That butchers carver doesn't say account bound...


When you look at a community profile, nothing does.

Also,

I think I need to enchant some of my items since it makes my character look like she in it for the money...

138% extra gold find lol


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> When you look at a community profile, nothing does.


His Goldskin shows it, along with all items except for boots, gloves, bracers and 1 ring and the butchers carver...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> When you look at a community profile, nothing does.
> 
> Also,
> 
> I think I need to enchant some of my items since it makes my character look like she in it for the money...
> 
> 138% extra gold find lol


nothing wrong with gold find. it's a new build. you are just missing the key piece that makes the build work

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/goldwrap


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nothing wrong with gold find. it's a new build. you are just missing the key piece that makes the build work
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/goldwrap


I actually had one of those at one point. My how the mighty have fallen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> His Goldskin shows it, along with all items except for boots, gloves, bracers and 1 ring and the butchers carver...


Must be selective then because my Leoric's Crown doesn't show it.


----------



## neXen

why is the mystic so addictive?

i just blew way too much money and im only 67

lol


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> why is the mystic so addictive?
> 
> i just blew way too much money and im only 67
> 
> lol


It's because if you can reroll that useless stat to 10% crit, your item will be perfect.









It gets easier to not use the mystic once it costs Death's Breath and Forgotten Soul to use it.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> It's because if you can reroll that useless stat to 10% crit, your item will be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets easier to not use the mystic once it costs Death's Breath and Forgotten Soul to use it.


yea i just burned through all my mats on sub 70 items

lol


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Just got back to Diablo 3 after something like a 1.5 year hiatus...

I'm downloading the game again and hope it is worth playing now!

I still have a DH level 60 wich must be quite outdated to say the least ahahah


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Just reached 70 last night with my Monk. Took about 5hrs or so, haven't found any lvl70 upgrade yet. 8hrs more before off work and it's grinding time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My monk jumped straight from T6 @60 to [email protected] The difficulty is just crazy, and so do the 70 gears. Overall the xpac is good, the map is a little too big though.
> Damn I feel so weak


I'm glad I'm not the only one! :\ I did fight a couple elite packs last night and finally got a decent lvl70 replacement for my main weapon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I received 3 total legendaries leveling from 60-70 including Malthiel which I though was crazy. I cleared the bounties in acts 1/2/5 and only received one. Either the saftey net is broken or they stealth nerfed drops, or like usual I am the most unlucky SOB out there.


Well it's either you or me...I've always felt like I get less legendary drops than my buddies, or people on here. For example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> Got really lucky last night on Act 2 bounties. Got both of these in two minutes


Jeezus, though it sounds like that shown 1-hand is actually a 2-hand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Marquise gems drop like candy because they are not the best anymore. There are still 4 steps to fully upgrade after that. If my math is right, it takes 81 marquise gems and 2 Death's Breath to make a single flawless royal gem. Not to mention the millions of gold.
> 
> Some legendaries actually use these top tier gems in their crafting materials as well.
> 
> I played for about another 5 hours last night. Got both pieces of Manajuma's and am now sitting at 711k sheet damage.


dang! I am at a little over 300k paper, buffed to 500k. I really need to let the emotional tie to 0dog go, especially since it is a pita during boss fights.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> A little secret, have a friend who doesn't want to do anything or has some free time make a new character and place difficulty on T6. Then you join on your level 70 character. Since it's their game the mobs will be T6 level 1 but they gold you find will still be at the 1600% rate. I have been finding 10-20k piles easy this way with average piles being 2-7k depending. Nice way to get some money since I gained about a mil doing this for about an hour.


interesting trick. I might have to use my son's account for this if I need to gold farm. Just don't tell anyone; we wouldn't want Blizzard to nerf it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> why is the mystic so addictive?
> 
> i just blew way too much money and im only 67
> 
> lol


LMAO! Agreed 100%. I spent way too much trying to re-roll that perfect stat last night. It is like gambling but it starts cheap, like crack! only 12k gold...sure, I can do that. Wait, why am I now losing 300k gold???

One thing that I think sucks is once you re-roll a stat, you are only locked to re-rolling that one stat, unless I missed something? I wish I could re-roll several stats. Please someone tell me I missed something in my sleep-deprived gaming at 4A this morning.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, after a bit more playing, I have to say that Adventure mode sort of makes up for the horrifically bad Campaign. It's still not amazing, as it's basically just a clone of Path of Exile's "maps" system, but it does add a fair bit of new stuff, and really gives a reason to actually play all the areas. The "randomly" generated areas (really just recycled areas) are pretty good at changing up the art, and giving the game a "fresh" feel; rather than grinding Act 3 endlessly (i.e. pre-RoS).

Got my Wizard to 70/72 (lvl/P), about 340k hp, 350k dps, 5-6 mill toughness (stop moving passive boosts it to 6m), and about 14k healing (all of this is with buffs up and templar). Still not enough to solo Act 5 Adventure mode on Torment 1, but it's a good start. Still mostly running yellows, with a few legs. Any suggestions?
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Doomlord52-1775/hero/2714342

I still want to know which "genius" designed the levels. Small areas with TONS of random junk everywhere (that has collision), and then TONS of enemy mobs. It just destroys the pathing system, making escaping very tricky.


----------



## Rickles

I got my crusader to 40, but I think I am gonna leave him be until they see a little more love from the buff stick. Just seems like my barb can do all the same things only much faster.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I got my crusader to 40, but I think I am gonna leave him be until they see a little more love from the buff stick. Just seems like my barb can do all the same things only much faster.


At least the crusader looks cool, I guess.


----------



## neXen

it looks like they removed the +APS affix on the new EFs?

Can anyone confirm?

I was really looking forward to replacing it =/


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Got my Wizard to 70/72 (lvl/P), about 340k hp, 350k dps, 5-6 mill toughness (stop moving passive boosts it to 6m), and about 14k healing (all of this is with buffs up and templar). Still not enough to solo Act 5 Adventure mode on Torment 1, but it's a good start. Still mostly running yellows, with a few legs. Any suggestions?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Doomlord52-1775/hero/2714342


My wizard is fairly similar. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624. I just need to swap my topaz in armor for all res gems lol.

The main thing you want to do is ignore the toughness rating the game gives you. Armor and all res are much more important then vitality- Since they reduce the damage coming in, your life on hit and life regen is a ton more effective with high armor and res at the cost of vitality.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My wizard is fairly similar. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624. I just need to swap my topaz in armor for all res gems lol.
> 
> The main thing you want to do is ignore the toughness rating the game gives you. Armor and all res are much more important then vitality- Since they reduce the damage coming in, your life on hit and life regen is a ton more effective with high armor and res at the cost of vitality.


Unless you are a death knight or feral druid... oh wait wrong game.










But yea, throwing imperial gems into my crusaders gear each imp diamond gave him 10k toughness the imp vit gem only gave him 5k.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> My Hollowed Fist didn't have a socket, so that is probably why it was so easy to replace it. I used it for buff to VIT. My new fist weapon has the same amount of DEX and VIT but with more damage. The things I'm worried about replacing now are my Andariel's Visage and crafted bracers. Both have fire skill damage increase, which is really helping my Monk. Although, I still cannot figure out why I die so easily in T1 with 816k toughness and 99k health...


lol i have over 3 mil toughness and 230k health and i still die easiy in t1...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nothing wrong with gold find. it's a new build. you are just missing the key piece that makes the build work
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/goldwrap


got my gold wrap last night. VERY nice for monk. Was getting up to 10 mil toughness at times with it lol. Another nice one is the bracers that give you XP for picking up gold. Would be a good farm set for DH i think. Speed + quick kills. Get +xp% in helm + good hellfire + good leorics and +GF and pickup radius on gear... Paragon lvls galore and virtually invincible


----------



## cravinmild

My monk just dies ... Constanty lol. My wiz laughs at t1 melts everything and gets one shot lol


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My wizard is fairly similar. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/10909624. I just need to swap my topaz in armor for all res gems lol.
> 
> The main thing you want to do is ignore the toughness rating the game gives you. Armor and all res are much more important then vitality- Since they reduce the damage coming in, your life on hit and life regen is a ton more effective with high armor and res at the cost of vitality.


That's kind of what I was leaning towards - good to see im doing it right. What kind of all res are you running?


----------



## Saq

Is reaper of souls region locked at the moment or something? I cant find many public games at all, and the only other players I run into are also from australia.


----------



## Crazy9000

Regions are the same as Diablo 3 always has had.


----------



## Escatore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, after a bit more playing, I have to say that Adventure mode sort of makes up for the horrifically bad Campaign. It's still not amazing, as it's basically just a clone of Path of Exile's "maps" system, but it does add a fair bit of new stuff, and really gives a reason to actually play all the areas. The "randomly" generated areas (really just recycled areas) are pretty good at changing up the art, and giving the game a "fresh" feel; rather than grinding Act 3 endlessly (i.e. pre-RoS).
> 
> Got my Wizard to 70/72 (lvl/P), about 340k hp, 350k dps, 5-6 mill toughness (stop moving passive boosts it to 6m), and about 14k healing (all of this is with buffs up and templar). Still not enough to solo Act 5 Adventure mode on Torment 1, but it's a good start. Still mostly running yellows, with a few legs. Any suggestions?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Doomlord52-1775/hero/2714342
> 
> I still want to know which "genius" designed the levels. Small areas with TONS of random junk everywhere (that has collision), and then TONS of enemy mobs. It just destroys the pathing system, making escaping very tricky.


What is it that you don't like about the campaign? I honestly thought it was pretty good =/

But there was definitely a hiccup in the level design, especially with respect to the spaciousness of certain sub-dungeons. As a demon hunter I have comparatively few options for avoiding the arcane/plagued/waller/ice pulse/vortex (all at the same time) bosses, one of which is running around. I found throughout most of the game that that wasn't possible, so I just kinda spammed cluster arrow to take out the minions/weaker stuff, then relied on health potions/cooldowns to keep me alive.

If you're looking for a textbook example, look at the Lord Wynton encounter in Westmarch. A gazillion enemies, one (SHIELDED) boss, and not a whole lot of room to move around... I got fed up quickly during my first day of play, but the situation improved once I invested in a little bit of healing/toughness.

Also, I think it's a bug, but Malthael's ghost-tackle move once pinned me to the side of the arena, and I couldn't get out for about 20 seconds - despite getting clobbered by Death Shrouds


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My monk can faceroll t1 easily now







just about 5hrs into the new xpac and I'm quite pleased with the outcomes. Can't wait 'till weekend to actually take my time grinding everything out of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, after a bit more playing, I have to say that Adventure mode sort of makes up for the horrifically bad Campaign. It's still not amazing, as it's basically just a clone of Path of Exile's "maps" system, but it does add a fair bit of new stuff, and really gives a reason to actually play all the areas. The "randomly" generated areas (really just recycled areas) are pretty good at changing up the art, and giving the game a "fresh" feel; rather than grinding Act 3 endlessly (i.e. pre-RoS).
> 
> Got my Wizard to 70/72 (lvl/P), about 340k hp, 350k dps, 5-6 mill toughness (stop moving passive boosts it to 6m), and about 14k healing (all of this is with buffs up and templar). Still not enough to solo Act 5 Adventure mode on Torment 1, but it's a good start. Still mostly running yellows, with a few legs. Any suggestions?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Doomlord52-1775/hero/2714342
> 
> I still want to know which "genius" designed the levels. Small areas with TONS of random junk everywhere (that has collision), and then TONS of enemy mobs. It just destroys the pathing system, making escaping very tricky.


Well I don't know if I like or hate the campaign, it's most like I don't care much about it though. But the map design reminds me of Titan Quest IT i.e the last act where you have to run straight from heaven (Where you kill that big one eye guy) to hell. Lots of things in common (The theme, the size of the map, and the feeling of don't know where the hell I'm going sometimes lol). Leah mother's red floor skill looks a bit like the the sister of fate's too. I don't know maybe it's just coincidence, I'm fine with it though


----------



## JTHMfreak

Well I did single player all the way thru the first time before doing any multi before the overhaul
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Soooo....
> 
> 
> this is the reason you should loot everything in the game.
> Seriously just got it from some Loose Stones


Same here, I got some game changing loot from something silly like loose stones. Heck I even found blue items that were putting my already equipped legendaries to shame. Time to pick up and check out just about everything.


----------



## Escatore

Just found a really interesting set of pants.



I have two problems:
1. I don't need level reduction
2. I don't know how I feel about my character using pants-borne stench as a defense mechanism


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I have two problems:
> 1. I don't need level reduction
> 2. I don't know how I feel about my character using pants-borne stench as a defense mechanism


I believe its more of an offense rather than defense... Kind of cool though for extra dmg. And level reduction should def have a higher range on legends (ie should ALWAYS be enough to roll under lvl 60)


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Just found a really interesting set of pants.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two problems:
> 1. I don't need level reduction
> 2. I don't know how I feel about my character using pants-borne stench as a defense mechanism


Reroll the level reduction and you're in business. If you can get a couple of sockets your reservations will disappear.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

You can't roll sockets as secondary, it must be one of those primary props.


----------



## Escatore

I just realized how much I paid to change that level reduction... welp, there's one Forgotten Soul and a Death's Breath down the drain.

Just for 33% extra gold find


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> You can't roll sockets as secondary, it must be one of those primary props.


Did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Exidous

So I have reskilled my monk for all out tank and group support. In game lists 7 Mil tough 650k hp but I went through T2 and there was only one Elite pack that had a VERY nasty combo that really cause me any damage. Didn't die though. I'm pretty sure I could easily move up to T3 or T4 with the proper greared dps group.

That being said, I am looking for a group to tank for. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Hmm what's your gears setup? There are some very special legends that give immunity to some specific elite skills, also good crowd controlling weapon like sledge fist which synergies well with a bracer that give 12% dmg reduction for EACH stunned enemies. I'm trying to get them though, with those Items it MIGHT be possible for Monk to move up to higher Torment, supports their team with a way less sacrifice in DPS. Haven't gotten all the necessary items to test the build out yet but doesn't it sound so intriguing and...feasible?


----------



## Exidous

My gear is a bit of a mix of items. Mian focus ahs been Toughness rating while keeping the res up. I have specced to stun, daze and slow as much as possible and make sure all the mobs are on me while boosting the groups dmg to my slowed targets. I am using a dagger with life on hit but would certainly prefer a weapon with a stun. I just haven't had too many useable drops. I can craft teh guardian set but I don't have some of the rare mats required to craft it.

I do like the synergy behind a properly specced monk tank. Lowish dps stinks ya but the group overall is much stronger for it. Just need to find a group.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The game is so good now but I do feel it's a bit too easy. I normally have about 1,5hrs or so into the game each day. That's about 1 or 2 bounty/rift. And each time I leave the game, I already made a huge improvement. Just wonder what will people do after a month or so, especially people who spends half of their day grinding. Blizz must be busy trying to come up with lots of new challenge in the future patch I guess.
Just finished my 1st run of the day, about 30 mins and my unbuffed dps increased by 80k by the time I quit the game, it's just... too weird.


----------



## Exidous

So I did a rift run on T3 and well.......the elites hit pretty damn hard. My res is still soo low. Oh and toughness was at about 9mil. Guess I'll be going back to T2 fora while.


----------



## Vakten

Is there an official OCN clan or just the one listed in OP? That one only has 6 members and in dire need of more people for Public games haha


----------



## Lifeshield

Think it's just the US one in the OP.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> So I did a rift run on T3 and well.......the elites hit pretty damn hard. My res is still soo low. Oh and toughness was at about 9mil. Guess I'll be going back to T2 fora while.


If it's ok pls post your btt. I'm just curious about everyone's character


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Is there an official OCN clan or just the one listed in OP? That one only has 6 members and in dire need of more people for Public games haha


The one in the OP has a lot more members. There was 15 games I could have joined last night. Which region are you on, that could be the issue.


----------



## Exidous

/shrug is Exidous#1536 or something. Don't remember exactly. I'll post it up in 3 hrs or so.

Edit it's Exidous#1539

I was close!


----------



## Penryn

So at level 68 with buffs my Crusader was pushing 12M toughness before I had to leave for work. The tank build is coming along nicely, can't wait till I have some gear and hit 70 to see what it really comes to.

I joined a random T1 party and took no damage in act V while the barb, WD, and wiz kept dying on the first boss. The drawback of course is my damage is horrible and I have to rely on others for that.


----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The one in the OP has a lot more members. There was 15 games I could have joined last night. Which region are you on, that could be the issue.


Just comes up with a community with the 6 of them, and yeah I'm in Australia so probably kills all chances :\ haha


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Just comes up with a community with the 6 of them, and yeah I'm in Australia so probably kills all chances :\ haha


Yeah the community is not the clan. Do you know what region your client is on when you log in. I think Its US and Oceanic which would include australia unless i'm an idiot. But you want to make sure you find the clan not the community.


----------



## Vakten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yeah the community is not the clan. Do you know what region your client is on when you log in. I think Its US and Oceanic which would include australia unless i'm an idiot. But you want to make sure you find the clan not the community.


Options are Europe, Americas or Asia... I'm logging in as America lol

Looks like I've found it now.. Just to be accepted haha


----------



## Dustin1

I'll be picking up RoS today after work. Woowoo


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Options are Europe, Americas or Asia... I'm logging in as America lol
> 
> Looks like I've found it now.. Just to be accepted haha


If no one does it, I can do it tonight for you.


----------



## Xevv

Not sure I want to buy it... got a feeling Ill get bored fairly quick again...

Did see some crazy items with reduced level reqs though.... too bad the ah is gone wouldnt mind getting a few on the char I have now and putzing around lol.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I'll be picking up RoS today after work. Woowoo


Welcome Back!!!


----------



## cravinmild

I like ah gone, more choices in that you need to make proper decisions in which gear you keep or salvage. Finding gear for a toon you hope to lvl later is more satisfying to me then just paying to lvl a toon when i feel like playing it-ah was an ugly sin imo and really took from game play


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> it looks like they removed the +APS affix on the new EFs?
> 
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> I was really looking forward to replacing it =/


Yes, +APS was removed from the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Not sure I want to buy it... got a feeling Ill get bored fairly quick again...
> 
> Did see some crazy items with reduced level reqs though.... too bad the ah is gone wouldnt mind getting a few on the char I have now and putzing around lol.


You should buy this game. I quit the game for about 8 months and now I can't stop playing. I have put in enough hours already to warrant the $40 expense for me.

I am addicted to bounty farming. Clicking a cache at the end of a run makes it feel like Christmas every 15 minutes.

My level 43 crusader is walking around with a 1900 dps 1hander thanks to the -29 level requirement on a lvl 70 weapon.


----------



## UZ7

Yeah man I need to stop playing, too addicted.. lol






One session I had like 4-5 legendaries from the cubes :O my dps had jumped up quite a lot since then lol


----------



## Cryosis00

Biggest mistake I see people do with crafting is wasting money and resources on items they don't have max primary and secondary stats.

If an item does not have 4 primary (socket counts as primary) and 2 secondary rolls it is not worth re-rolling at the mystic.

Helpful info.
- Legendary crafting mats are zone/mob specific. This is great as it allows you to focus farm and limit some of the randomness.
- Legendary plans are similar. Certain bosses and unique mobs drop specific plans.
- Act/Cache only Legendaries. Blizzard used to have an in game guide showing this but removed it in beta. Again more enjoyable focus farming.

Diablofans has a nice simple article comparing sheet dps against %elemental damage, which is not calculated in your sheet dps. It is a great read


----------



## cravinmild

Link to article please









Is there a book or something that tells you how items interact with each other everyone seems to talk about these hidden stats that I don't see listed on the item. And my able to find legendary plans for something like a scorn. Sadly I came into ROS with 2 million and I spent 1 million of it already, i'm getting repair bills of over 11K its a good thing that I equipped legendary shoulders that make all my items immune to damage. I thought I was getting some nice drops until I see some others at over 2000 dps


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Link to article please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a book or something that tells you how items interact with each other everyone seems to talk about these hidden stats that I don't see listed on the item. And my able to find legendary plans for something like a scorn. Sadly I came into ROS with 2 million and I spent 1 million of it already, i'm getting repair bills of over 11K its a good thing that I equipped legendary shoulders that make all my items immune to damage. I thought I was getting some nice drops until I see some others at over 2000 dps


At work. Site blocked and I am too lazy to link from my phone







. Article is on their main page. Diablofans.com

D3 character sheet does a poor job of calculating your dps because %elemental damage affix and legendary bonuses with a direct affect on DPS do not calculate into the damage shown on the character sheet dps.

This leads to people locking in on sheet dps. The reality is with the right elemental build and items with elemental damage modifiers you can destroy content while your sheet dps may appear lower. It is why people talk about eDPS.

D3rawr is a great 3rd party program that can load your character sheet from your battle tag ID and let you see how truly strong or weak your current setup is.

The same holds true for toughness. It is a nice snapshot of your overall ability to handle damage but you can inflate the numbers with tons of VIT and life after kill, but if you have no sustain, like life on hit or other means then it gives people the false impression that their high toughness actually means something.

There are some awesome legendary weapons out there. I really love some of the new special procs/bonuses some of them have.

Mad Monarch's Scepter is my current favorite for speed farming bounties.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevv*
> 
> Not sure I want to buy it... got a feeling Ill get bored fairly quick again...
> 
> Did see some crazy items with reduced level reqs though.... too bad the ah is gone wouldnt mind getting a few on the char I have now and putzing around lol.


I think you should give it a try it so much fun just level to 64 last night took me 2 in half hours on torment 2, yellow and purples elites are little bit harder to defeat. Kill the butcher he was difficult but still manage to stay live on T2. I'm going to level 70 first an farm some legendaries before I go on to act V


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Welcome Back!!!


Thanks broseph!! Definitely hit me up or something later on tonight or tomorrow and we can grind some levels out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> I think you should give it a try it so much fun just level to 64 last night took me 2 in half hours on torment 2, yellow and purples elites are little bit harder to defeat. Kill the butcher he was difficult but still manage to stay live on T2. I'm going to level 70 first an farm some legendaries before I go on to act V


This is what I like to hear. Music to muh ears!


----------



## chargerz919

I can't wait to get home tonight to try out a new WD build. I seriously haven't been this excited about a game in a long time. I probably won't step foot out of my apartment this weekend.


----------



## Penryn

Got this sweet amulet last night... I take no damage from cold now. A lot of the elites with cold affixes are now useless. OP much?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Got this sweet amulet last night... I take no damage from cold now. A lot of the elites with cold affixes are now useless. OP much?


There is one like that for arcane as well.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So at level 68 with buffs my Crusader was pushing 12M toughness before I had to leave for work. The tank build is coming along nicely, can't wait till I have some gear and hit 70 to see what it really comes to.
> 
> I joined a random T1 party and took no damage in act V while the barb, WD, and wiz kept dying on the first boss. The drawback of course is my damage is horrible and I have to rely on others for that.


Your run with Crazy and I in Master or Expert wasn't that bad







but yeah the new torment is pretty tough..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Got this sweet amulet last night... I take no damage from cold now. A lot of the elites with cold affixes are now useless. OP much?


Yeah, was jelly of that drop







I just get shields on my wizard


----------



## Escatore

Master was getting too easy so I've decided to up the voltage and do my bounties in T1.

Are the rewards that much better? Has anyone else done the transition?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Link to article please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a book or something that tells you how items interact with each other everyone seems to talk about these hidden stats that I don't see listed on the item. And my able to find legendary plans for something like a scorn. Sadly I came into ROS with 2 million and I spent 1 million of it already, i'm getting repair bills of over 11K its a good thing that I equipped legendary shoulders that make all my items immune to damage. I thought I was getting some nice drops until I see some others at over 2000 dps


http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-general-forums/diablo-iii-general-discussion/83094-guide-legendary-crafting-materials-drop-locations


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Master was getting too easy so I've decided to up the voltage and do my bounties in T1.
> 
> Are the rewards that much better? Has anyone else done the transition?


I'm not sure the extra magic find from higher difficulty plays a part on the bounty cache. I'd like to know if it does though. Otherwise, bumping it up just gives you a better chance at finding legendaries, which is always a good thing.


----------



## H3||scr3am

well set wise, the newest class specific set pieces only drop in T1+


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I just realized how much I paid to change that level reduction... welp, there's one Forgotten Soul and a Death's Breath down the drain.
> 
> Just for 33% extra gold find


click the question mark to the right of the primary or secondary you want to change. It will list everything that could come up, and includes the values that you will be limited to.

I got a nice legendary ceremonial knife that is like a hand trident except with 4 points (quadrant? har-har). dmg is 2100 and change, but it didn't have a socket.







I re-rolled one of the primaries twice (I think it was 10% cost reduction) and got a socket! I'm pretty happy with it so far. DPS is up to 370-ish before buffs (~600k with) and I dropped all my topaz for diamonds so I'm much less squishy on T1.


----------



## Escatore

So I guess they've changed the rules a little bit? Playing on T1 in the high heavens and Nekarat the Keywarden just dropped these for me, even though I didn't have the required stacks of nephalem something-or-other...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Is there an official OCN clan or just the one listed in OP? That one only has 6 members and in dire need of more people for Public games haha


the clan has 66 members... just search OCN in game or overclock.net and it should come up


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> So I guess they've changed the rules a little bit? Playing on T1 in the high heavens and Nekarat the Keywarden just dropped these for me, even though I didn't have the required stacks of nephalem something-or-other...


Yep, nephalem stacks have been completely removed. Skills have changed around too.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

So had to drop clan Today, People just randomly joining My game got to damn annoying for me, and was pissing off my RL friends that I play with. Being able to discuss builds and talk about game play while in game will be missed, but its not detrimental to our group game play.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Link to article please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a book or something that tells you how items interact with each other everyone seems to talk about these hidden stats that I don't see listed on the item. And my able to find legendary plans for something like a scorn. Sadly I came into ROS with 2 million and I spent 1 million of it already, i'm getting repair bills of over 11K its a good thing that I equipped legendary shoulders that make all my items immune to damage. I thought I was getting some nice drops until I see some others at over 2000 dps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-general-forums/diablo-iii-general-discussion/83094-guide-legendary-crafting-materials-drop-locations
Click to expand...

Thank you for the link. Lots of good stuff in that artical, i knew none of it before reading that. +reps for you my good sir









I think i will do what another has mentioned. Drop my gems for health and stack all resist gems. I can kill in T1 like nobodys business but I cant survive a bee sting. As others mentioned I have picked my items based on properties and not just DPS (98k), works well and i can down baddies quicker than my friends DH with 285k damage. Unlike the DH mentioned i never run out of my magic juice (cant remember what the wiz uses right now) as long as I have something to hit.


----------



## Hawk777th

So how is it guys? I am someone that put 1000s of hours into D2 and was totally disappointed by D3 entirely. How is it with the new patches and expansions? Is it worth another look?


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> So how is it guys? I am someone that put 1000s of hours into D2 and was totally disappointed by D3 entirely. How is it with the new patches and expansions? Is it worth another look?


Definitely better then Vanilla Diablo 3 which is now a worthy addition to the franchise.

Reaper of Souls is the new Lord of Destruction! (A bit of a hyperbole but still, it is great)


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> So had to drop clan Today, People just randomly joining My game got to damn annoying for me, and was pissing off my RL friends that I play with. Being able to discuss builds and talk about game play while in game will be missed, but its not detrimental to our group game play.


Umm... you know thats an optional feature right? You can set your preferences to not allow people to join your games...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Got this sweet amulet last night... *I take no damage from cold now.* A lot of the elites with cold affixes are now useless. OP much?


does this prevent you from being frozen as well? If so, I would find this more useful than the other elemental nullifiers


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Umm... you know thats an optional feature right? You can set your preferences to not allow people to join your games...


It also stops your friends from being able to do join you as well (with out an invite). But after numerous times of saying in clan chat: Don't join before asking, and within 30 min. having someone do just that it gets irritating. However, just joining the game wasn't the issue major issue, they'd ether sit and do nothing in town with out saying a thing (usually trying to leach) or would run off and do their own thing with out saying anything.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Hmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does this prevent you from being frozen as well? If so, I would find this more useful than the other elemental nullifiers


You need an Ice Climber. It grants immunity to freezing and the strongest cold element skill there is (The one with a rotating snowball or something like that lol). It doesn't grant immunity to other type of cold dmg but those are weak, so meh.
Julia's cameo is just too good to be replaced by any other ammy IMO.
PS: Sorry need to correct my own post, I think I misunderstood. Ice Climber does grant immunity to every type of cold dmg as well as freezing.There's just this one skill where there are snowballs that explode will damage you. But I think it's because those kaboom are physical dmg, not cold. The dmg is insignificant though.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Umm... you know thats an optional feature right? You can set your preferences to not allow people to join your games...
> 
> 
> 
> It also stops your friends from being able to do join you as well (with out an invite). But after numerous times of saying in clan chat: Don't join before asking, and within 30 min. having someone do just that it gets irritating. However, just joining the game wasn't the issue major issue, they'd ether sit and do nothing in town with out saying a thing (usually trying to leach) or would run off and do their own thing with out saying anything.
Click to expand...

I was guilty sometimes of all those things but having it done to me i get it now







I try to always ask if its ok to join the game, mention my gear lvl or ask if its ok to leach some xp adding im not going to contribute much







I wont go off doing my own thing though, mostly cause i wont survive long and ... its kind of rude. This crew is great, you all can jump in my game anytime without asking.


----------



## kremtok

So the updates to the game don't make any sense at all. Torment 1 is impossible for my Demon Hunter, who could solo MP8 and survive MP10 in a group with relative ease. Now T1 is impossible and whatever the immediately lower level than that is called is far too easy. I can't even survive long enough to try for better gear on T1 and it's useless to try on lower difficulties. What were they thinking when they did this to the game?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So the updates to the game don't make any sense at all. Torment 1 is impossible for my Demon Hunter, who could solo MP8 and survive MP10 in a group with relative ease. Now T1 is impossible and whatever the immediately lower level than that is called is far too easy. I can't even survive long enough to try for better gear on T1 and it's useless to try on lower difficulties. What were they thinking when they did this to the game?


Play below torment. You can still find marquise and imperial gems and there's only a few legendaries you can't find. It's not useless to try on lower difficulties - farming at 70 in lower difficulty I got an upgrade in 7 slots to my toughness at least, using rares. I tried to stick with my lv 60 legendaries (which had very good rolls from the 2.0.3 patch and before) but they just don't compete with the new drops.

This is my first pretty good drop in my opinion, just with that and mainly rares my Wiz is at over 360k dmg (560k+ buffed), 2m+ toughness (4.4m+ buffed) and 4 slots still with lv 60 items and I find t1 easy:



Spoiler: First decent legendary















Also as a DH, swap out those emeralds for diamonds. Dex is horrible if you're having difficulties with survival.


----------



## Exidous

So who was I playing with last night? Screen name wise. Got me a bunch of arcane resists gear and now my monk is a tanking BEAST. Was laughing at T3 dmg. /wink.

Dps is still bad but when I respec and swap out a few items I get over 300K unbuffed dps so not too bad.

Got a really nice Thunderfury. Proc is badass.

I went into T2 solo for farm dragus for crafting mats and one of the runs had three elite packs. Two purple guys and a blue group. I facerolled all of them at the same time. Granted it took forever because my dps is just sad in full tank but was fun!

As a note.......if you are farming a boss do it in adventure land. The maps are always the same so the boss will be in the same place. Dragus was in the exact same spot for 15 kills. If I did it in campaign it would be a different location every time. Hopefuly they don't change that.

Edit: Seriously. I put my face on my keyboard and rolled. It worked!

Char is Exidous#1539 he's smecksie now.


----------



## Drakeorb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> I went into T2 solo for *farm dragus for crafting mats* and one of the runs had three elite packs. Two purple guys and a blue group.


So specific bosses drop specific items? Is there as database with all this information out there?


----------



## Exidous

I just did a search in google. The specific mats required to make an item are from a specific boss. Like the item needed for the guardian set: Symbol of the Guardian Brotherhood. Was on hte first page of links that pop up. Page was overall red looking and had a pitcure of Dragus in Act III. Cannot get to "dirty" internet from work.

That symbol only drops from Dragus. And the drop rate seems to be around 10-25% so it's not too bad.

I should note that I have not found a good database for information like wowhead.


----------



## calavera

Is the digital deluxe version worth it? It seems to give you not much for the price difference.


----------



## Exidous

The collectors edition "CE" is not worth it IMO. You get some ingame useless vanity items and extra charater slots I think. Most think that $40 for the content that was released isn't enough anyway much less a special edition for another $20+.

The expansion is fun and there have been a ton of improvements that have made the game much better but the quality and quantity of story/content is lacking for a full expansion.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does this prevent you from being frozen as well? If so, I would find this more useful than the other elemental nullifiers


No, you can still be frozen unfortunately.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> So had to drop clan Today, People just randomly joining My game got to damn annoying for me, and was pissing off my RL friends that I play with. Being able to discuss builds and talk about game play while in game will be missed, but its not detrimental to our group game play.


You realize you can just make your game invite only, right?

There's a lot of QQ about this on the forums for such a simple fix...Make your game private and invite the people you want to play with -- problem solved.

We also don't talk about builds really but, there is some very educated Diablo talk going on...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeorb*
> 
> So specific bosses drop specific items? Is there as database with all this information out there?


http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-general-forums/diablo-iii-general-discussion/83094-guide-legendary-crafting-materials-drop-locations


----------



## Exidous

I've been doing a some talking with individuals about builds but there isn't as much "knowledge" going on. But I think that's a matter of no one really has much experience with the new xpac. So looking for answers really isn't there because no one knows what the answer is yet.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You realize you can just make your game invite only, right?
> 
> There's a lot of QQ about this on the forums for such a simple fix...Make your game private and invite the people you want to play with -- problem solved.
> 
> We also don't talk about builds really but, there is some very educated Diablo talk going on...


Not to mention your friends can just ask for an invite from your list and it pops up on your screen. Its very simple to keep randoms out while still having it simple for friends to join. If I know im going to be just putsing around I set mine to private so people don't join and then I go afk for 15min lol.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exidous*
> 
> I've been doing a some talking with individuals about builds but there isn't as much "knowledge" going on. But I think that's a matter of no one really has much experience with the new xpac. So looking for answers really isn't there because no one knows what the answer is yet.


True but, the point still stands that making a "private game" keeps that game private...

Generally, people in the guild WANT to play together...So if you still want to be in the guild and play, you just keep the match private, invite the people you want and it's a done deal...Very simple solution.

While I do agree nobody has the answers yet...X heads (However many people on) are always greater than just 1...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> True but, the point still stands that making a "private game" keeps that game private...
> 
> Generally, people in the guild WANT to play together...So if you still want to be in the guild and play, you just keep the match private, invite the people you want and it's a done deal...Very simple solution.
> 
> While I do agree nobody has the answers yet...X heads (However many people on) are always greater than just 1...


ummm speak for yourself, I have the answers......lol

I actually finally got rid of my mirrorball last night. I'm kinda in the same dmg range but am now able to remove my +magic missile damage for other things. I just need a really good neck to replace my Moonlight Ward. The 2m crits on the orbs are hard to make up. I would kill for a lvl 70 version and would spend all my gold rolling for + arcane and wear my mirrorball again. That was by far my favorite build i have played but I have to gimp myself too much to keep it for now.


----------



## cravinmild

I have a squishy 64 poorly geared wiz who dies if a monster farts, my damage is meh too. Anyone want to play act 5 with me


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have a squishy 64 poorly geared wiz who dies if a monster farts, my damage is meh too. Anyone want to play act 5 with me


Turn it down a notch or roll barb









You could also try a freeze heavy build.


----------



## Penryn

Welp I am up to 7M toughness buffed. Still have a lot of gear to replace but the Crusader is the tank I have been wanting to play. My dps sits at about 200k but I have a few +damage % to skills that I want to replace with flat + damage % to holy.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Penryn-1859/hero/43533083


----------



## Rickles

Has anyone else been getting a lot of network disconnects?

I got like 3 last night, but didn't lose my connection to the internets (mumble didn't boot me). I think they were all on my crusader and one was on the last boss of my adventure


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> does this prevent you from being frozen as well? If so, I would find this more useful than the other elemental nullifiers


Ice Climber boots prevent being frozen. The amulets just turn the damage into healing, they don't prevent the status affect of being frozen.

I am currently speed farming Maetheal(however its spelled), until they fix the checkpoint. I want the legendary material so I can craft a couple of those reaper gloves.

There is a lot of talk about caches and weather the items inside are determined when you get the cache reward or when you open. What I do know is when I go to T1+ to open my caches, I don't appear to receive any better armor/weapons but I do receive imperial gems. Which have never dropped in a cache I have opened on a lesser difficulty.

For now the Grandier Ring continues to escape my many cache openings. I will continue to farm act1 caches until it kills me.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm liking all the content in act 5 but it's really a let down not to have an actual movie at the end and only get that boring art style thing.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You realize you can just make your game invite only, right?
> 
> There's a lot of QQ about this on the forums for such a simple fix...Make your game private and invite the people you want to play with -- problem solved.
> 
> We also don't talk about builds really but, there is some very educated Diablo talk going on...


Games were private. Friend 1 makes game, Friend 2 and I join it. going good for a while, random OCNer joins, doesn't say any thing does there own thing or sits afk. reform party. Friend 2 makes game, Invites Friend 1 and I to join (instead of going through friends list) goes good for a while, and again OCNer joins, does the same thing as last time.

I like how 2 people have tried to make me look like an idiot, as if we haven't Tried any of these "simple fixes". The fact that there is enough posts on the forum indicates that there is something wrong, like clan "rights" aren't following the Private game rules. However, the point is, we (not just my group, but the player base) should not have to jump through a bunch of hoops to try (and fail to) circumvent something that should be an issue.

EDIT:

So This post is coming in after a lot of you have arleady commented on what masked has said. however, I haven't changed what I said above as my point still stand: games were private, made different ways, still had problems with Random CLAN members joining & not doing any thing, including chat.


----------



## chargerz919

I'm loving the new WD build that I am using.



It's a little rough to get used to after having a gargantuan for so long. I can take down a torment 1 elite pack before the Piranhado runs out though. My Corpse Bomb crits anywhere from 5 mil - 12 mil depending on how many stack of buffs I have up and if Slam Dance is down.

Edit: I should note that those damage numbers are based on ~750k sheet damage, various poison/acid cloud +damage mods on gear, 52% crit and ~450% crit damage.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Games were private. Friend 1 makes game, Friend 2 and I join it. going good for a while, random OCNer joins, doesn't say any thing does there own thing or sits afk. reform party. Friend 2 makes game, Invites Friend 1 and I to join (instead of going through friends list) goes good for a while, and again OCNer joins, does the same thing as last time.
> 
> I like how 2 people have tried to make me look like an idiot, as if we haven't Tried any of these "simple fixes". The fact that there is enough posts on the forum indicates that there is something wrong, like clan "rights" aren't following the Private game rules. However, the point is, we (not just my group, but the player base) should not have to jump through a bunch of hoops to try (and fail to) circumvent something that should be an issue.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So This post is coming in after a lot of you have arleady commented on what masked has said. however, I haven't changed what I said above as my point still stand: games were private, made different ways, still had problems with Random CLAN members joining & not doing any thing, including chat.


Let's not turn this into an argument. You seem to be having issues with clan implementation that are your own. I suggest you take this to the Blizzard forum as even clan games I have seen that were private would not even let me even send a request to join them from the right click menu. Maybe there is something wrong with your client or the way the server allows connections to you but there is no reason to continue this kind of discussion.

Edit:

I even went the extra step for you and found the thread:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/11985648799

Quote:


> Do you have "Enable: Quick Join" on in your Social options?
> 
> That's the only thing I can think of that would cause that.
> 
> I did not even realize that this option even existed. I'm guessing it may have been turned on after patch. I just turned it off - let's see if that solves it.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Shrak

Since the patch I haven't had any random people join my "private" games, and I played nearly every day since then ( haven't played since expansion though due to real life drama ). Can also confirm with Penryn that a lot of games being played by other clan members also didn't even give me a request invite or join option while some others did.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm loving the new WD build that I am using.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little rough to get used to after having a gargantuan for so long. I can take down a torment 1 elite pack before the Piranhado runs out though. My Corpse Bomb crits anywhere from 5 mil - 12 mil depending on how many stack of buffs I have up and if Slam Dance is down.
> 
> Edit: I should note that those damage numbers are based on ~750k sheet damage, various poison/acid cloud +damage mods on gear, 52% crit and ~450% crit damage.


Spirit barrage is so cheap because you can hide behind the walls before you open the door and kill elites.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Since the patch I haven't had any random people join my "private" games, and I played nearly every day since then ( haven't played since expansion though due to real life drama ). Can also confirm with Penryn that a lot of games being played by other clan members also didn't even give me a request invite or join option while some others did.


Yea, Private games in D3 are not really private, they still allow friends and clan members to join only really blocking internet joins from blizzards matching system.

The only way to prevent all joins is to disable quick join through your social options.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Spirit barrage is so cheap because you can hide behind the walls before you open the door and kill elites.


It's cool to be able to do, but not time efficient at all.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Games were private. Friend 1 makes game, Friend 2 and I join it. going good for a while, random OCNer joins, doesn't say any thing does there own thing or sits afk. reform party. Friend 2 makes game, Invites Friend 1 and I to join (instead of going through friends list) goes good for a while, and again OCNer joins, does the same thing as last time.
> 
> I like how 2 people have tried to make me look like an idiot, as if we haven't Tried any of these "simple fixes". The fact that there is enough posts on the forum indicates that there is something wrong, like clan "rights" aren't following the Private game rules. However, the point is, we (not just my group, but the player base) should not have to jump through a bunch of hoops to try (and fail to) circumvent something that should be an issue.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So This post is coming in after a lot of you have arleady commented on what masked has said. however, I haven't changed what I said above as my point still stand: games were private, made different ways, still had problems with Random CLAN members joining & not doing any thing, including chat.


We must not have explained it right. That will fix it. If you did that you are not explaining your problem properly or are missing something else. With that unchecked no one can join your game unless invited. However the option is only counted for the game creater. So if your buddy makes the party and you join it he needs to have this checked or OCN members can then join you. So have all your friends do this.

*Options > Social > Friends and Chat > Uncheck Allow Quick Join*


----------



## yahu

I personally disable quick join so I either join you, or I send you an invite. The reason I do this is I occasionally play with my son and I don't want just anyone getting on when he's in the group.

I need to play more with Piranhado and Piranha's in general, and some of my passives as well, like Creeping Death.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Games were private. Friend 1 makes game, Friend 2 and I join it. going good for a while, random OCNer joins, doesn't say any thing does there own thing or sits afk. reform party. Friend 2 makes game, Invites Friend 1 and I to join (instead of going through friends list) goes good for a while, and again OCNer joins, does the same thing as last time.
> 
> I like how 2 people have tried to make me look like an idiot, as if we haven't Tried any of these "simple fixes". The fact that there is enough posts on the forum indicates that there is something wrong, like clan "rights" aren't following the Private game rules. However, the point is, we (not just my group, but the player base) should not have to jump through a bunch of hoops to try (and fail to) circumvent something that should be an issue.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So This post is coming in after a lot of you have arleady commented on what masked has said. however, I haven't changed what I said above as my point still stand: games were private, made different ways, still had problems with Random CLAN members joining & not doing any thing, including chat.


Disable Quick Join -- Done. Problem solved.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Found one of these last night:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/halcyons-ascent

Totally a Dedmau5 tribute item, it's the highest level Unique amulet, and it sucks, but it's a cool effect, so for now it is safe from salvaging.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> We must not have explained it right. That will fix it. If you did that you are not explaining your problem properly or are missing something else. With that unchecked no one can join your game unless invited. However the option is only counted for the game creater. So if your buddy makes the party and you join it he needs to have this checked or OCN members can then join you. So have all your friends do this.
> 
> *Options > Social > Friends and Chat > Uncheck Allow Quick Join*


We did that, all 3 of us (4th wasn't on)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Disable Quick Join -- Done. Problem solved.


Again, all that was done. but the issue here shouldn't be how necessary it is for me; and my friends, to disable helpful thing like quick join when we want to join each others games when we log in, but the fact that all these hoops had to be gone through, which eventually did end up inconveniencing us because enough people in the clan didn't have the common courtesy to ask to join or even use chat once in the game to ask whats going on. That is the issue, not what can it turn off or change so that i'm inconvenienced just so I don't have to deal with people that join and then afk, or join and do w/e they feel like.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So the updates to the game don't make any sense at all. Torment 1 is impossible for my Demon Hunter, who could solo MP8 and survive MP10 in a group with relative ease. Now T1 is impossible and whatever the immediately lower level than that is called is far too easy. I can't even survive long enough to try for better gear on T1 and it's useless to try on lower difficulties. What were they thinking when they did this to the game?


I feel your frustration. I was the same way with all 5 of my classes... It makes more sense though when you think about it... and it largely is due to the sustain nerf from life steal and what not... as well as just different elite mechanics in general. It's harder to get sustain now, but makes more sense when you do... being able to face roll hardest difficulty with 25k HP (my bard had about this with 250k dps) is quite ridiculous... Now, they force you to actually build tanky if you want to survive with a melee class.... Same with DH... you are going to want at LEAST 1.5 mil toughness wit some decent resistances... (id say 600-800 res all) so you can dodge around and still deal massive dmg witout getting one shotted.

It just makes more sense, however frustrating it is...


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I feel your frustration. I was the same way with all 5 of my classes... It makes more sense though when you think about it... and it largely is due to the sustain nerf from life steal and what not... as well as just different elite mechanics in general. It's harder to get sustain now, but makes more sense when you do... being able to face roll hardest difficulty with 25k HP (my bard had about this with 250k dps) is quite ridiculous... Now, they force you to actually build tanky if you want to survive with a melee class.... Same with DH... you are going to want at LEAST 1.5 mil toughness wit some decent resistances... (id say 600-800 res all) so you can dodge around and still deal massive dmg witout getting one shotted.
> 
> It just makes more sense, however frustrating it is...


We are less than a week into the expansion, you didn't just jump into mid-high level inferno when you first hit lvl 60. Right now you just cant afford to build glass cannon past torment 2 because no one has the gear yet. Give it a few weeks it'll get easier.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> We must not have explained it right. That will fix it. If you did that you are not explaining your problem properly or are missing something else. With that unchecked no one can join your game unless invited. However the option is only counted for the game creater. So if your buddy makes the party and you join it he needs to have this checked or OCN members can then join you. So have all your friends do this.
> 
> *Options > Social > Friends and Chat > Uncheck Allow Quick Join*
> 
> 
> 
> We did that, all 3 of us (4th wasn't on)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Disable Quick Join -- Done. Problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, all that was done. but the issue here shouldn't be how necessary it is for me; and my friends, to disable helpful thing like quick join when we want to join each others games when we log in, but the fact that all these hoops had to be gone through, which eventually did end up inconveniencing us because enough people in the clan didn't have the common courtesy to ask to join or even use chat once in the game to ask whats going on. That is the issue, not what can it turn off or change so that i'm inconvenienced just so I don't have to deal with people that join and then afk, or join and do w/e they feel like.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> We are less than a week into the expansion, you didn't just jump into mid-high level inferno when you first hit lvl 60. Right now you just cant afford to build glass cannon past torment 2 because no one has the gear yet. Give it a few weeks it'll get easier.


This. Life replenish is much easier now, even without life steal... just my amulet has 2.5k life on hit.

The real problem is that all your level 60 gear is completely useless now, regardless of how good it was before. Even the build making level 60 gear is crap- it's just crap with the cooldown reduction or whatever you need for your build.

I've seen a group that does torment 4 pretty fast, but they've all probably averaged 12 hours a day play time since the expansion launched







. Give yourself that 40+ hours of farming, and you'll start getting back up there.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This. Life replenish is much easier now, even without life steal... just my amulet has 2.5k life on hit.
> 
> The real problem is that all your level 60 gear is completely useless now, regardless of how good it was before. Even the build making level 60 gear is crap- it's just crap with the cooldown reduction or whatever you need for your build.
> 
> I've seen a group that does torment 4 pretty fast, but they've all probably averaged 12 hours a day play time since the expansion launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Give yourself that 40+ hours of farming, and you'll start getting back up there.


You are right. I was just saying for him, that many people were frustrated at first, because all the (previously considered godly) gear we had before is moot now, and we can barely survive t1 with it while lvling.

As everyone was saying though, you get over it quick. Just gotta get the old ways of thinking out of your head. Completely different game now. Completely different mechanics and what not. Now, the attack speed and crit chance and crit dmg aren't necessarily the required build makers anymore... They are just the cherries on top (as it should be) to give you that sexy deeps.

I haven't had NEARLY the time I would have loved to since launch of expansion... but I am still able to monk tank/support t2/t3 easily. check out my new build. its mediocre to say the least, but it works. I can solo t1 quickly as well, but with different gear and skills (not pictured on my b.net profile).

So just get the hang of the new mechanics and build makers... and you will get goin!


----------



## Spawne32

I was running torment 3 right prior to the release on the last patch with my monk with 130k DPS just fine, so whatever they did after the release, buffed all the baddies across all the levels, especially torment. Crusader though, as far as im concerned sucks. Someone put it best on the D3 forum, hes a jack of no trades. Make's no sense whatsoever. Wrath generating attacks dont hit hard at all, they are slow to attack anything, and you need wrath to use the heavy hitting attacks, but you cant generate wrath fast enough. Secondary wrath spending attacks are equally as weak. As far as his insane tanking ability, the only thing he has going for him is his natural ability to block but without the 30% decrease in damage for being a melee character like the monk and barb have, it makes it pretty much useless given the fact that hes a close combat character and supposed to be in the thick of it because hes a tank. He is probably the most unbalanced useless character in this game, even worse then the balance issues they had at release. I can say that transmogging has basically saved this game though. The ability to make yourself look cool and to be able to change stats on drops has helped with the weaksauce loot system by leaps and bounds.

http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I was running torment 3 right prior to the release on the last patch with my monk with 130k DPS just fine, so whatever they did after the release, buffed all the baddies across all the levels, especially torment. Crusader though, as far as im concerned sucks. Someone put it best on the D3 forum, hes a jack of no trades. Make's no sense whatsoever. Wrath generating attacks dont hit hard at all, they are slow to attack anything, and you need wrath to use the heavy hitting attacks, but you cant generate wrath fast enough. Secondary wrath spending attacks are equally as weak. As far as his insane tanking ability, the only thing he has going for him is his natural ability to block but without the 30% decrease in damage for being a melee character like the monk and barb have, it makes it pretty much useless given the fact that hes a close combat character and supposed to be in the thick of it because hes a tank. He is probably the most unbalanced useless character in this game, even worse then the balance issues they had at release. I can say that transmogging has basically saved this game though. The ability to make yourself look cool and to be able to change stats on drops has helped with the weaksauce loot system by leaps and bounds.


I agree. Crusader so far has not been very helpful in ANY group ive been in... He basically can deal a lot of dmg once or twice every like 5 minutes it seems haha. And his tanking ability isn't all that great unless you have tanky gear, meaning at least a 2h weapon with 1000+ vit in additional to amazing shield. as far as the melee dmg reduction... I'm still up in the air of whether he should get the 30% reduction... because he can have a shield and a 2h weapon... that is an insane amount of vitality if you want to go tank...

Not sure about his group buffs, but me as a monk with only 150k-160k dps (usually) going full tank with around 10mil toughness that jumps to about 20 mil during fights because of gold wrap... isnt just a stupid tank that cant die... He also boosts the effective damage of EVERYONE in the group by a whopping 85% !!! So even if I had 10k dps, it wouldn't matter and I would still be contributing to millions of dmg per second in a good group.

I posted the general build a couple weeks ago. But whats showing on my b.net account isn't quite the full thing. The key is to max out CDR. I have 50 points dumped into CDR from paragon, then I usually have biggest diamond in helm along with as much CDR on items as I can. Then CDR passive... Basically spam your inner sanctuary and epiphany and feel like an old DH with gloom face tanking everything and healing everyone for over 20k with every skill you use.

I'll have to post a pic of my monk. found a leorics crown so got the transmog. now I look like a warrior king. Also *note** if you are in a group and find legs, share the wealth by letting other players pick them up after you drop them to get the transmog for the look, then they can give them back









*EDIT* I just re read your post as well. When you say you were doing T3 before patch then yes... it was 100% different monster levels. Monsters now scale with level past 60. So T3 70 lvls monsters are harder than T3 60 lvl... and when you are lvl 64 they will be harder than lvl 60 and so on... next time you are in a game look at top right next to difficulty there is your lvl number (ie "Torment(70) or "Torment (65)" etc.).


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> We did that, all 3 of us (4th wasn't on)
> Again, all that was done. but the issue here shouldn't be how necessary it is for me; and my friends, to disable helpful thing like quick join when we want to join each others games when we log in, but the fact that all these hoops had to be gone through, which eventually did end up inconveniencing us because enough people in the clan didn't have the common courtesy to ask to join or even use chat once in the game to ask whats going on. That is the issue, not what can it turn off or change so that i'm inconvenienced just so I don't have to deal with people that join and then afk, or join and do w/e they feel like.


The point of quick join is to join a game quickly. You turn it off so people in your clan/friends don't join at their free will. It seems like you want blizzard to create a game mode that allows people you deem good okay to join your game and everyone else no good. I'm not getting what you expect from the game. Asking them to allow you to filter who can join you game is crazy when they can just request an invite and they are in the game within 30 seconds.

I understand you not wanting random clan members to join which is why they allow you to tun off quick join. But they should not have to put in filters around clan/friends/public/community. If its a tight knit group which it seems like the 30 seconds to create the group should not be an issue when weighted against random clan people joining.

The game has many other issues i'd rather see them iron out then adding filters on quick join.

Edit: You claim hoops, it takes 5 seconds to uncheck/check that box. There are no hoops. I'll be the first to admit diablo was a mess at launch but this is not really an issue.


----------



## Mikecdm

I've been playing a few hours here and there on T1. Was finally able to get passed the gate and made it to malthael. Managed to take 1/3 of his life before some skulls started circling him and killed me instantly.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I've been playing a few hours here and there on T1. Was finally able to get passed the gate and made it to malthael. Managed to take 1/3 of his life before some skulls started circling him and killed me instantly.


Yes! Mathael is ridiculous! I'll be on in about 3 hours or so when I get off work if you want some help or will be on then. just hit me up


----------



## lemans81

So my friend only plays D3 at my house so he wants to know the best skills/passives for a support/tankish monk build. Also what skills he should try to boost via gear as well.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So my friend only plays D3 at my house so he wants to know the best skills/passives for a support/tankish monk build. Also what skills he should try to boost via gear as well.


Have a look at my monk build, i tend to sport a tanky setup with skills being oriented towards longer survival.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spawne32-1566/hero/2511496


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So my friend only plays D3 at my house so he wants to know the best skills/passives for a support/tankish monk build. Also what skills he should try to boost via gear as well.


look at my profile if he does a lot of group play. but substitute crippling wave/breaking wave for fists of thunder. Tell him to get cooldown reduction on gear and throw biggest diamond gem in helm and max cooldown reduction from paragon lvls first. If he runs in a group, this is most effective build for monk to support with. just takes a little practice and you may run into spirit problems, so if that is the case, try to get rid of one with everything for spirit regen passive, and make sure to get spirit regen on weapon. attack speed is beneficial for spirit regen as well.

when you have epiphany up, that serves to teleport you to your targets so you can cyclone them in. Also helps with spirit regen. make sure to save epiphany for elites and HUGE mobs, but if you have good group they should melt quickly. so mainly elites, purples, and bosses. Unless you do have good cooldown reduction. (about 50% is the right number but even at 40% is still very effective).

CD on epiphany is normally 60 seconds. The effect lasts for 15. With 40% cooldown reduction you will be able to keep it up every 20 seconds about. If you can hit 50% CDR (which is hard, because it compounds) then obviously 30 seconds - 15 second effect = only 15 second time period when epiphany will NOT be active. Then you have 20 second CD on inner sanctuary with a 6 second effect. This means there will only be 4 seconds when it is not active if you have 50% CDR and 6 seconds if you have 40%.

use the spirit regen passive that grants you 100 spirit, and be sure to cyclone strike onto your inner sanctuary and palm everything as much as possible. Since they nerfed Overawe mantra, if you are having spirit issues dont worry about trying to keep it spammed every 3-4 seconds or whatever it is... .just choose whatever rune will be most beneficial to you at the time.

heres what to aim for:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/monk#WkRfVP!XVhc!cYcZab

Just try to be as tanky as possible with the build so you survive. Your dps does matter a single bit, because you are giving 3 players (in a full group) 85% more dmg... that is A LOT. The benefit of the epiphany rune is so you can heal your entire group every time you use a skill when its activated. If your group doesnt necessarily need this, then use the one that causes you to take 50% less dmg. Because that, combined with the dmg reduction from inner sanctuary... is a little silly









Also, as far as skills to boost via gear, go with palm. Palm is what cleans literally EVERYTHING up. Literally, everything just explodes and your dpsers will still be spamming their skills like "what the *** jsut happened, where did everything just go?!" as you are already darting to the next group of targets









*EDIT*Just realized my b.net profile doesn't even show the gear I normally use. Shows most of it... but some things are different. I run a 100% different build solo (both skills and gear), so if you look to do this build (which I highly recommend), then don't pay too much attention to my b.net profile right now. I'm still experimenting with things on and off.

Will say though. New goldwrap is OP. Try to get pickup radius as secondary on all your stuff... and gold find is always a good thing, but isnt really necessary as mobs will be dying so fast if you have decent pickup radius when you are darting around with epiphany you will pick up plenty of gold to double your toughness consistently in combat. BUT, if you can find a 3 socket vit/main stat goldskin + goldwrap then its insane for a tank.


----------



## eternal7trance

Was doing some adventure mode when I found this item.


----------



## Escatore

I'm going to create another character, and I'm having trouble deciding what I should do.

I'm stuck between Monk, Wizard and Witch Doctor. My first 70 was a demon hunter, and now I want to try something different. I'm considering attack aesthetics, armor/character aesthetics, DPS output, survivability... it's a tough decision =/

*Witch Doctor:*
Pros:

Awesome attack styles/animations
Seem to be an uncommon class
Good support class
I already have the plans for Spite
Cons:

Apparently one of the lower DPS classes until rebalancing
I hate their armor style (I detest looking like a savage)
*Wizard:*
Pros:

Attacks seem very effective and strong
Apparently one of the more powerful classes until rebalancing
Cons:

Male wizard looks exactly like a male DH only cleaned up
Wizard fighting just seems like a lot of point and shoot with relatively little fun/strategy involved
*Monk:*
Pros:

Furthest removed from my prior demon hunter experience
I saw a monk from the OCN clan (I don't remember what his name was, but he was paragon 311 @[email protected]) and he looked awesome
Nearly indestructible
Cons:

I dislike their attack animations
Melee may present problems when soloing/boss fighting
Barbarian is out of the question. I hate barbarians. Lack of 30% damage reduction on the crusader was a dealbreaker.

Somebody tell me which one I should go with, or post pictures of your L70 monk/WD/Wizard to help me decide


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I'm going to create another character, and I'm having trouble deciding what I should do.
> 
> I'm stuck between Monk, Wizard and Witch Doctor. My first 70 was a demon hunter, and now I want to try something different. I'm considering attack aesthetics, armor/character aesthetics, DPS output, survivability... it's a tough decision =/
> 
> *Witch Doctor:*
> Pros:
> 
> Awesome attack styles/animations
> Seem to be an uncommon class
> Good support class
> I already have the plans for Spite
> Cons:
> 
> Apparently one of the lower DPS classes until rebalancing
> I hate their armor style (I detest looking like a savage)
> *Wizard:*
> Pros:
> 
> Attacks seem very effective and strong
> Apparently one of the more powerful classes until rebalancing
> Cons:
> 
> Male wizard looks exactly like a male DH only cleaned up
> Wizard fighting just seems like a lot of point and shoot with relatively little fun/strategy involved
> *Monk:*
> Pros:
> 
> Furthest removed from my prior demon hunter experience
> I saw a monk from the OCN clan (I don't remember what his name was, but he was paragon 311 @[email protected]) and he looked awesome
> Nearly indestructible
> Cons:
> 
> I dislike their attack animations
> Melee may present problems when soloing/boss fighting
> Barbarian is out of the question. I hate barbarians. Lack of 30% damage reduction on the crusader was a dealbreaker.
> 
> Somebody tell me which one I should go with, or post pictures of your L70 monk/WD/Wizard to help me decide


I love my crusader so far. The damage reduc hasnt been a big deal since they have so many skills to make them survive. My life regen is so high in most cases I am the only one to survive a lot of the fights I've been in random groups. When doing T3 content, same story. I survived most elites/bosses pretty easy.

Damage for my build is kinda low (at 200k) but the elemental affixes made up for it.


----------



## likethegun

Here's what my monk looks likes now. Love it.


----------



## cravinmild

nice looking toons posted up there









I have dropped my toon down to master and doing much better for it. Replacing purple gems for diamonds had helped a fair bit also. I laughed when looking at some of my gear ..... lvl 45 bracers on my lvl 64 wiz







I have a really hard time giving up the special props on my old gear. My resource generating gear made it almost impossible to run out but it looks like the new gear has none of these properties and i find myself starved and always running out with the new gear. At this point its worse to fight with new lvl 64 or higher items then my old gear for resource generation.

Ledgy drops have been very poor. Nine hours grinding over two days and one ledgy .... i dont even use. It may be lag as i can go back over an area later and find rares and gold pile which were not there when I cleared the area several moments before. Anyone else notice this, seems my account has done this for a long time as well as my buds i play with.


----------



## Spawne32

in a matter of hours im almost 700,000 dps fully buffed compared to when i posted that pic lol


----------



## lemans81

So wizard and barb at 70.....only every other character to go. Good news is all but crusader are 61-63.


----------



## Exidous

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Exidous-1539/hero/43113013

Here is my monk in full tank setup. Doing T2 is almost entirely easy. T3 as long as the dps are okay is usually not too bad either. I have about ~1600 resist all unbuffed. Helps a lot. When doing T2 I rarely see my HP move. I've started messing with enchanting but it's pretty limited.

My monks tank setup is designed for group survivability and dps. My personal dps SUCKS but the groups get a pretty good bonus.

First pair is dps second is tank. My dps set certainly needs work but does some that well.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So wizard and barb at 70.....only every other character to go. Good news is all but crusader are 61-63.


Very nice. I started my wiz after monk... but just couldn't bring myself to continue until my monk is in a satisfactory position. I'm running t3 regularly now in a good group with deaths to only stupid stuff in rifts like 2-3 elites at once with frozen molten plagued electric everything lol.

Love the game though. It's going to be a hard fought battle to balance time between this and ESO starting tomorrow...


----------



## cravinmild

how do you guys get the rifts and stuff? do i have to finish act 5 first or something. I find act 5 disconnected, I have a hard time figuring out what im suppose to do or where to go. The vanilla D3 seemed easier to follow the story, what I needed to do, where i needed to go next.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> how do you guys get the rifts and stuff? do i have to finish act 5 first or something. I find act 5 disconnected, I have a hard time figuring out what im suppose to do or where to go. The vanilla D3 seemed easier to follow the story, what I needed to do, where i needed to go next.


Yes rifts are part of the adventure mode that is unlocked after you beat Act V. You have bounties you collect by doing specific quests throughout all of the maps. When you collect enough shards or whatever it is then you can open rifts. Act V is huge. the maps are big and confusing because of all the sub-dungeons that are also huge. I think thats what made it enjoyable for me though. Wasn't as linear as vanilla. If you just continue exploring and killing things, then you will eventually get to where you need to go for quest though lol.


----------



## lemans81

Having a strong party or lowering the difficulty in act 5 has made it more enjoyable for me personally when I am solo or with a weak group of friends.


----------



## Pendulum

I was having issues with wrath and cooldowns, I changed up my build now since I just dinged 70, this seems to be working a lot better.
I use Akarat's Champion-> Consecration -> LoV [wrath cost reduction]-> FotH spam, it basically removes all cooldowns as long as Akarat is active. I can usually spam Heaven's Fury or Falling Sword 3-4 times before it ends if I have enough mobs around me.
I had a lower level flail that gave me a 45% chance for 2x FotH on cast, I need to find another one so I can go back to clearing areas instantly.


----------



## HarrisLam

came back to the game for like 1 week now, I've checked that my DH full buffed DPS with sharpshooter is 140k, almost hitting 70k without sharpshooter. Think I used to have better buffed DPS but the gap between buffed and unbuffed is now getting closer as I slowly switch to new gear. Though my ball lightning hits slightly harder than on paper, roughly 220k - 270k as I got 13% bonus on elemental arrow and 20% on lightning skill from 2 of my equipments.

That DPS is still god awful though, I can't even kill butcher at T1, pretty much getting him to exactly 50% HP everytime before timer runs out and ground is fully on flames. I manage to kill both butcher and belial at master level, just to get my character to move on.

So can anyone tell me what's up with DH lately? How much DPS should be considered average? I also noticed the majority of discussion around here is about monks, occasionally about the new tank class but that's only because it's new? So you guys just got bored with DH? Or is it not strong enough for constant playing anymore?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So can anyone tell me what's up with DH lately? How much DPS should be considered average? I also noticed the majority of discussion around here is about monks, occasionally about the new tank class but that's only because it's new? So you guys just got bored with DH? Or is it not strong enough for constant playing anymore?


The most effective thing to do would be to farm normal (not hard, expert, etc) until you can handle torment. It sounds like you're going to need to almost triple your current DPS in order to be effective in torment- the items don't roll better stats, so torment is only worth it if you can do it at a decent speed.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The most effective thing to do would be to farm normal (not hard, expert, etc) until you can handle torment. It sounds like you're going to need to almost triple your current DPS in order to be effective in torment- the items don't roll better stats, so torment is only worth it if you can do it at a decent speed.


sorry for being dumb, but why? I thought playing at harder difficulties increase the drop rate for good items, so I have better chance to get loot that are good enough to replace things on my body?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry for being dumb, but why? I thought playing at harder difficulties increase the drop rate for good items, so I have better chance to get loot that are good enough to replace things on my body?


The rate you'll farm torment 1 at will make the increased legendary drop rate negligible. If you timed it, you'll probably find more on normal with your mentioned stats. All you're missing out on is some set items and a few other things (marquise gems still drop on normal), but some of the best DH legendaries are orange legendaries anyway - Kridershot, Bombardier's rucksack, SoJ, etc.

You'll also find lv 70 rares much faster and most lv 60 legendaries can be replaced by those so you'll get to farming t1 efficiently quicker. I recommend using diamonds in your armor, Dex is pathetic for survival at the moment so i'd only use emeralds once you find really decent gear.


----------



## Exidous

Having some bad connection issues all of a sudden.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> So can anyone tell me what's up with DH lately? How much DPS should be considered average? I also noticed the majority of discussion around here is about monks, occasionally about the new tank class but that's only because it's new? So you guys just got bored with DH? Or is it not strong enough for constant playing anymore?


DH is a "pure DPS" class now. they have little utility outside of that role. with that said, they are EXTREMELY strong if built correctly and out right OP if you have legacy gear support







current generation of DH need little to no speed at all. so do not waste your primary stat on haste. in fact, the slower you shoot, the more manageable your hatred spending becomes. the stats you should focus on is crit chance, crit dmg, reduce resource cost, increase fire damage, increase cluster arrow dmg. your bread and butter will be critting those cluster arrows, everything else is just gravy. use green gem on your weapon, purple on your helm and white on everything else. you WILL need 1000+ all resist just to survive T1. try to strike a good balance between vit vs dex. don't get too focused onto dex and forget your vit. this is a choice you need to make depending on what legendary you end up lucking into.

things that will immediately make you noticeably stronger are the new Andariel's Visage with fire dmg and Cindercoat. a well dressed DH laughs at wiz for dps output


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry for being dumb, but why? I thought playing at harder difficulties increase the drop rate for good items, so I have better chance to get loot that are good enough to replace things on my body?


To explain it a little better:

Blizzard hasn't disclosed the exact amount of legendary drop increase, but since they don't rain from the sky, it's probably not too crazy. Even a fairly geared character is probably going to be running torment slower then normal... so the point of torment is simply going to be for the added XP, gold, and a chance for the class specific sets to drop.

The quality of the items themselves is not any better in torment- if you get a legendary drop, it has the same chance of being good in both normal, and torment 6. The killing speed in normal makes up for the lower drop chance, especially if you are struggling a lot in torment.


----------



## yunshin

My quest for Inna's three piece continues on, damn my luck.


----------



## Tchernobyl

It seems my crusader has caught herself a nasty case of the Sith.


----------



## Shrak

Soooo, watched a few videos of Crusader hammer builds. Quite impressed really.

Still busy this coming week but should be back to playing next weekend


----------



## Akadaka

I farm Torment 1 Rifts you get set item's.


----------



## lemans81

Witch doctor is to like lvl 66.

Do any of you guys use a wireless mouse for d3, I need a decent one that is on the cheap side. I really love my Naos 5000 but my G700 is ok too. The G700 won't charge a battery anymore so its basically corded now.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> To explain it a little better:
> 
> Blizzard hasn't disclosed the exact amount of legendary drop increase, but since they don't rain from the sky, it's probably not too crazy. Even a fairly geared character is probably going to be running torment slower then normal... so the point of torment is simply going to be for the added XP, gold, and a chance for the class specific sets to drop.
> 
> The quality of the items themselves is not any better in torment- if you get a legendary drop, it has the same chance of being good in both normal, and torment 6. The killing speed in normal makes up for the lower drop chance, especially if you are struggling a lot in torment.


Actually, I recall reading somewhere very recently, that item level post 70 scales based on difficulty.

So say you had T1 items and T2 items.

T2 can still drop in Normal but, it's got like a 20% chance. -- 80/20
So on and so on until at T6 it's like 10/90?

I remember a blue posting something very similar to that when I player asked the same question.


----------



## mr. biggums

Finally broke 1m sheet dps on my wd in game last night with a alright leg mojo drop, have 28% cold stacked on top of it so far. Just need to continue my hunt for azurewrath, Frostburns, and a cold dmg stone of Jordan for hopefully near 100% cold damage.

Forgot you can post a link to your character, it's without the paragon buffs and set effect bonuses and the wrong amulet but eh. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually, I recall reading somewhere very recently, that item level post 70 scales based on difficulty.
> 
> So say you had T1 items and T2 items.
> 
> T2 can still drop in Normal but, it's got like a 20% chance. -- 80/20
> So on and so on until at T6 it's like 10/90?
> 
> I remember a blue posting something very similar to that when I player asked the same question.


No ilevel differences. Just the stated increases when you move the slider.


----------



## Hatchet

Just requested to join the OCN clan. D3 account name = reaper87


----------



## Mikecdm

So i finally was able to kill malthael and first round in adventure mode i have to fight him again


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, so I'm new to Diablo and started a Barb. I'm currently level 34 and on act 5. Is there any way to level up quickly so that I can get level 70 before Malthael? I heard it's better to get 70 before killing him since he drops legendaries for level 70. Thanks


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> It seems my crusader has caught herself a nasty case of the Sith.


wrong color saber and sith doesn't use a shield


----------



## yunshin

Had some good luck today, found a nice helm and a Fulminator. Now if only I could get that lightning damage set or Inna's









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KingCadis-1516/hero/41391591


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just got some really nice drop on my DH in the last two days.
Awesome weekend, lol. Time to work.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

hey guys anyone have a good barb build. im trying to dial in my barb. went online and found a few builds but none of them realy helped. as far as keeping the fury up and not dieing so much lol. currenty playing t-1 act 5. getting decent drops but i see videos on youtube and twitch with barbs that are out of control. yet i cant seem to mine dialed in like theres. whats the gear being ran and what are your set ups for abilities. thanks for any help upfront.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> hey guys anyone have a good barb build. im trying to dial in my barb. went online and found a few builds but none of them realy helped. as far as keeping the fury up and not dieing so much lol. currenty playing t-1 act 5. getting decent drops but i see videos on youtube and twitch with barbs that are out of control. yet i cant seem to mine dialed in like theres. whats the gear being ran and what are your set ups for abilities. thanks for any help upfront.


Have you check out some builds on diablo fans I've found a few that I actually like an been using


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Have you check out some builds on diablo fans I've found a few that I actually like an been using


ill check it out when i get to the house. work pc wont let me open alot of gaming sights wich sucks lol.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Is there even a ROS calculator?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> wrong color saber and sith doesn't use a shield


Minor details!


----------



## Panoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Witch doctor is to like lvl 66.
> 
> Do any of you guys use a wireless mouse for d3, I need a decent one that is on the cheap side. I really love my Naos 5000 but my G700 is ok too. The G700 won't charge a battery anymore so its basically corded now.


Tried contacting Logitech support? I've never dealt with them myself, but I've heard they're pretty awesome about fixing/replacing stuff.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Witch doctor is to like lvl 66.
> 
> Do any of you guys use a wireless mouse for d3, I need a decent one that is on the cheap side. I really love my Naos 5000 but my G700 is ok too. The G700 won't charge a battery anymore so its basically corded now.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried contacting Logitech support? I've never dealt with them myself, but I've heard they're pretty awesome about fixing/replacing stuff.
Click to expand...

Bought if off someone on OCN, and its long past warranty, I would guess its 3 years old, give or take.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Bought if off someone on OCN, and its long past warranty, I would guess its 3 years old, give or take.


I use a logitech G602, and i love it. Best mouse i've had behind my G9.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> hey guys anyone have a good barb build. im trying to dial in my barb. went online and found a few builds but none of them realy helped. as far as keeping the fury up and not dieing so much lol. currenty playing t-1 act 5. getting decent drops but i see videos on youtube and twitch with barbs that are out of control. yet i cant seem to mine dialed in like theres. whats the gear being ran and what are your set ups for abilities. thanks for any help upfront.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhQkRl!eTdi!YYYccY

Is what my barb is using.

Frenzy - smite is good for taking down single targets (you know, that last yellow guy)

WW - wind shear is awesome for fury gain try to use on 4+ targets

weapon throw boulder toss - use when your fury is full for a huge heal and large damage (paragon for more max fury)

avalanche - tectonic is another great way to get fury (if you have a huge fury pool and keep draining it you can almost spam this)

War cry - impunity if you are below 70% reduction for resistances if you are at 70% use WoTB and pick a rune really

Battle rage bloodshed - your bread and butter are AoE this makes them even more buttery, or bready.

Superstition - must have stand in red or green as much as you can

Juggernaut - stand in frozen

Bloodthirst - 100k+ heals with boulder toss, yes pls.

Earthen Might - huge way to burst up your fury for those boulder tosses.


----------



## cravinmild

I like the mmo7, other than force stand and esc i never touch the kb any more.


----------



## SoloSolider

So I broke down and got Reaper of souls.

"Stay awhile and listen!"

I swore I would never give Blizzard anymore of my money after the ruined the original D3. The reviews swayed me. I completed the campaign on expert in 2 days, no deaths, all legacy gear. Went from lvl 60-66, paragon 26 from legacy.

I have to say I'm impressed. This is what D3 should have originally been. The story in the expansion was very engaging and compelling. Also the new adventure mode makes the game super fun, bounties and cow level style neph rifts.

The transmog gear is fun too, no matter what you have on you can make it look different. I am now a believer in D3 again and look forward to more expansions of this sort. Look forward to seeing you all in hell!


----------



## mega_option101

I should get around to finishing Act V... hmmm :/


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No ilevel differences. Just the stated increases when you move the slider.


I found the post I was referring to and it was pre RoS// Dec of 2013 so, it's no longer valid...

So, the only thing that actually changes [NOW] is the drop rates?

It would seem that you should just run normal/whatever is easy then considering the difficulties, no?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, so I'm new to Diablo and started a Barb. I'm currently level 34 and on act 5. Is there any way to level up quickly so that I can get level 70 before Malthael? I heard it's better to get 70 before killing him since he drops legendaries for level 70. Thanks


Yep, back on the main screen, you can select another Act to go to as a "new game". This resets the quests while you keep your level. The mobs level up with you, so that's not a concern


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I found the post I was referring to and it was pre RoS// Dec of 2013 so, it's no longer valid...
> 
> So, the only thing that actually changes [NOW] is the drop rates?
> 
> It would seem that you should just run normal/whatever is easy then considering the difficulties, no?


2 reasons to play T1 or higher. Increased legendary drop rate per torment level. Class set items.

Even with the change this weekend I feel they need to bump the drop rates even further. It is still more beneficial to power farm normal than it is a Torment.

Manglemaw was the new go to this past week. Single mini boss that could be killed as quickly as 20 sec in T6 in 4 man group. Clever mechanics used to hyper farm this mini boss are the reason against increasing drop rates.

Even the T6 core runs weren't producing legs and faster then quick T1 Rifts.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 2 reasons to play T1 or higher. Increased legendary drop rate per torment level. Class set items.
> 
> Even with the change this weekend I feel they need to bump the drop rates even further. It is still more beneficial to power farm normal than it is a Torment.
> 
> Manglemaw was the new go to this past week. Single mini boss that could be killed as quickly as 20 sec in T6 in 4 man group. Clever mechanics used to hyper farm this mini boss are the reason against increasing drop rates.
> 
> Even the T6 core runs weren't producing legs and faster then quick T1 Rifts.


Before RoS, I was farming T1 like a joke on both the Wiz/DH.

Now, even Expert/Master is a struggle.

Finding it difficult to gear up -- I realize the drop rates scale but, if I can mow face in Normal/Hard/Expert, wouldn't that be more efficient in terms of time vs. drops etc?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Before RoS, I was farming T1 like a joke on both the Wiz/DH.
> 
> Now, even Expert/Master is a struggle.
> 
> Finding it difficult to gear up -- I realize the drop rates scale but, if I can mow face in Normal/Hard/Expert, wouldn't that be more efficient in terms of time vs. drops etc?


I'll be on tonight if you want to go through some T1 adventure mode. My crusader can handle it pretty well as a tank, just need some DD for support.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 2 reasons to play T1 or higher. Increased legendary drop rate per torment level. Class set items.
> 
> Even with the change this weekend I feel they need to bump the drop rates even further. It is still more beneficial to power farm normal than it is a Torment.
> 
> Manglemaw was the new go to this past week. Single mini boss that could be killed as quickly as 20 sec in T6 in 4 man group. Clever mechanics used to hyper farm this mini boss are the reason against increasing drop rates.
> 
> Even the T6 core runs weren't producing legs and faster then quick T1 Rifts.


It's funny how easy it is to get legendaries through Manglemaw. T1 Mangle explodes in seconds flat. Taking in account the 10 seconds between leaving a game you can do 4 runs a minute.

The ammount of human cartilage I have is crazy though


----------



## Mr.Cigar

2 packs of gob just few steps away. The 1st pack was killed before I had the chance to rec. amazing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Before RoS, I was farming T1 like a joke on both the Wiz/DH.
> 
> Now, even Expert/Master is a struggle.
> 
> Finding it difficult to gear up -- I realize the drop rates scale but, if I can mow face in Normal/Hard/Expert, wouldn't that be more efficient in terms of time vs. drops etc?


Yep. You want to switch to torment 1 eventually for the gold, XP, and set items, but not until you can do it reasonably .


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Before RoS, I was farming T1 like a joke on both the Wiz/DH.
> 
> Now, even Expert/Master is a struggle.
> 
> Finding it difficult to gear up -- I realize the drop rates scale but, if I can mow face in Normal/Hard/Expert, wouldn't that be more efficient in terms of time vs. drops etc?


Yes and no.

If you aren't running T1+ then normal should be what you run. I suggest farming bounty caches in normal mode. The only bonus master provides is a small chance at imperial gems (1 rank higher than marquies) and 2x blood shards.

What you can do is farm bounties for cache. Save those up, then make a game in T1+ and open all the bags. Currently there is a bug that allows caches on normal through master to drop imperial gems when a game is created in T1+ difficulty.

The 2X blood shard rate is not a big deal. Once you start running rifts, the rift guardian boss will drop 40+ shards at a time. Shard cap is 500 and running rifts gets you to cap fairly quick.

Caches are a great resource for items, both yellows and chances for legendaries.

Just make sure you are looting all yellows. Sure it slows a run down, but you should be able to find upgrades to push you past your current gear wall.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> It's funny how easy it is to get legendaries through Manglemaw. T1 Mangle explodes in seconds flat. Taking in account the 10 seconds between leaving a game you can do 4 runs a minute.
> 
> The ammount of human cartilage I have is crazy though


DH and Wiz damage scaling is crazy. I run Manglemaw on T5. I kept inching the slider up until I wasn't able to kill Manglemaw within the vengeance window on my DH. I am hoping the drop rate on T5 will out weigh the speed I can kill him on T1.

Need to test more

Mangle has 525+ million HP on T5 solo. Puts me at 17+million dps while vengeance is up, killing him within the buff window.


----------



## cravinmild

I dropped my toon to normal untill i can gear up better. t1 was too much, master was doable but slow. With 20h grinding i can join groups now with my better gear i found in normal mode. I have a hard time giving up arcane on crit with my old items, it was keystone for my old build. 20 arcane on crit kept my full and happy in almost every fight. Removing those two items and i notice it quickly on harder bosses. Without a primary attack for resource gen i struggle.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Anyone know of recommendations for toughness vs dps vs level to use for a solo Wizard at 70? I'm sitting a hair around 280k dps, a bit over 5M toughness and have generally been running Expert with my Missile and Orb build (no defense cooldowns and not using Glass Canon). I'm doing pretty decent with only a few snags on elites, mainly if I get overrun by additional mobs I'm not expecting. I have not yet bumped back up to Master.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Anyone know of recommendations for toughness vs dps vs level to use for a solo Wizard at 70? I'm sitting a hair around 280k dps, a bit over 5M toughness and have generally been running Expert with my Missile and Orb build (no defense cooldowns and not using Glass Canon). I'm doing pretty decent with only a few snags on elites, mainly if I get overrun by additional mobs I'm not expecting. I have not yet bumped back up to Master.


I play a Witch Doctor and I know that Wizards are generally higher damage. My suggestion would be to try getting more dps stats than toughness so that you can start farming Torment 1. I am currently sitting at ~850k dps unbuffed and 3 million toughness. I can solo Torment 2 quite easily. Toughness isn't so much important until after T1 for most ranged classes.


----------



## Rickles

IIRC my crusader is at like 320k damage and somewhere around 6-7 mil toughness and I can do T1 with ease. That being said I have a ton of healing, like a ton.

Haven't leveled my wiz up yet, but if you are having trouble I would suggest a super freeze heavy build. LIke this
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#acjlfN!fWcT!ZcZZZb

What I find frustrating at the moment is if you don't have a good 90 minutes to play it seems like you aren't making any progress. To explain, I spent hours this weekend trying to upgrade various slots on my crusader and after 5 legendary 2h weapons in a row this game is starting to rub me the wrong way. It takes me 90 minutes (or until a leg drops) for me to have a chance to get an upgrade, the yellows I have are pretty good and the chances of getting an upgrade on them are slim. So I wait 90 minutes grinding through adventure mode or a rift just to get another weapon to salvage then use for a reroll on my current weapon.

Just to roll vit, vit or VIT...

This doesn't feel like a game I can play for 20-30 minutes and feel like I accomplished anything other then a new repair bill and 10 more useless yellows.


----------



## Tchernobyl

So, if you feel it takes too long to do t1, the verdict is to farm normal difficulty bounties/rifts? Or what exactly?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> IIRC my crusader is at like 320k damage and somewhere around 6-7 mil toughness and I can do T1 with ease. That being said I have a ton of healing, like a ton.
> 
> Haven't leveled my wiz up yet, but if you are having trouble I would suggest a super freeze heavy build. LIke this
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/wizard#acjlfN!fWcT!ZcZZZb
> 
> What I find frustrating at the moment is if you don't have a good 90 minutes to play it seems like you aren't making any progress. To explain, I spent hours this weekend trying to upgrade various slots on my crusader and after 5 legendary 2h weapons in a row this game is starting to rub me the wrong way. It takes me 90 minutes (or until a leg drops) for me to have a chance to get an upgrade, the yellows I have are pretty good and the chances of getting an upgrade on them are slim. So I wait 90 minutes grinding through adventure mode or a rift just to get another weapon to salvage then use for a reroll on my current weapon.
> 
> Just to roll vit, vit or VIT...
> 
> This doesn't feel like a game I can play for 20-30 minutes and feel like I accomplished anything other then a new repair bill and 10 more useless yellows.


Use that new chic and reroll the vit


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I play a Witch Doctor and I know that Wizards are generally higher damage. My suggestion would be to try getting more dps stats than toughness so that you can start farming Torment 1. I am currently sitting at ~850k dps unbuffed and 3 million toughness. I can solo Torment 2 quite easily. Toughness isn't so much important until after T1 for most ranged classes.


Yeah, I don't know what my dps is in Archon form, but I melt things pretty easily that way. The two minute cooldown kinda sucks though lol. Pretty sure I need to get my crit and crit damage bonus up higher and possibly dump a bit of toughness. I did re-roll 400 vitality on one piece for 10 or 12% arcane damage







.... and then blew through another 10 of the legendary crafting pieces (I forget which) trying to do the same on another item while ultimately getting nothing in return. Damn you RNG


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what my dps is in Archon form, but I melt things pretty easily that way. The two minute cooldown kinda sucks though lol. Pretty sure I need to get my crit and crit damage bonus up higher and possibly dump a bit of toughness. I did re-roll 400 vitality on one piece for 10 or 12% arcane damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and then blew through another 10 of the legendary crafting pieces (I forget which) trying to do the same on another item while ultimately getting nothing in return. Damn you RNG


Most of my items are int, crit chance, crit damage and vit or resists. try to get pants with int, vit, and 2 sockets and a 4th stat like +damage% or armor/all res. It all adds up pretty quickly.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> So, if you feel it takes too long to do t1, the verdict is to farm normal difficulty bounties/rifts? Or what exactly?


Yep, normal bounties and rifts. I'm still doing normal with my barb, I need about 100k more damage and a little more cooldown reduction before I start farming torment. Getting close though (rerolls don't show on the profile for some reason currently though). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/13881848

I've started completely ignoring the mobs, and only killing elites and bounties. That helps the run speed a lot... another help would be if you can find another player to do bounties with. They work on a different bounty, and you both get the rewards when one gets done.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Found one of these last night:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/halcyons-ascent
> 
> Totally a Dedmau5 tribute item, it's the highest level Unique amulet, and it sucks, but it's a cool effect, so for now it is safe from salvaging.


that is cool! I like holding onto gear like that. Also, anything that just looks cool in general, though I suppose I don't have to as much with transmogrify. Just pick it up once or equip it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Finally broke 1m sheet dps on my wd in game last night with a alright leg mojo drop, have 28% cold stacked on top of it so far. Just need to continue my hunt for azurewrath, Frostburns, and a cold dmg stone of Jordan for hopefully near 100% cold damage.
> 
> Forgot you can post a link to your character, it's without the paragon buffs and set effect bonuses and the wrong amulet but eh. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


damn, that is nice! I got my non-0dog build to over 700k sheet dps, but my toughness is still under 3mil so I am not the most survivable. I need to work on that more, along with my skills and I'm sure I'd be just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 2 packs of gob just few steps away. The 1st pack was killed before I had the chance to rec. amazing.


That is awesome!

BTW - has anyone seen skill % from two items not stacking? E.g. - I have 15% gargantuan dmg on two items and while I used to see him crit for over 8mil I only see him crit for 4mil now. I took a bit of a dip in DPS with the 2nd 15% item. Now that I think of it, I may have using more pet passives previously, so that is likely it. I just now realized D3 (b.net) doesn't allow showing offline? ***??? I want to jump on now but one of my buddies I play with I also work with, and he might see me playing during work hours, or noticing I played during work hours later.


----------



## the9quad

Quick question I have a lvl 60 amulet that grants immunity to arcane dmg is it worthwhile to keep it equipped?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I just now realized D3 (b.net) doesn't allow showing offline? ***??? I want to jump on now but one of my buddies I play with I also work with, and he might see me playing during work hours, or noticing I played during work hours later.


Remove him from friends while playing at work and blame it on battle.net. Should work like a charm lol.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quick question I have a lvl 60 amulet that grants immunity to arcane dmg is it worthwhile to keep it equipped?


I suppose that depends on the offset to equipping a higher lvl amulet and how you feel your toon does against elites. E.g. - do you absolutely hate the lasers and feel you face those elite packs most often? You'll have to play and figure it out for self I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Remove him from friends while playing at work and blame it on battle.net. Should work like a charm lol.


haha, I suppose I could if I really felt like it. We are in the same clan and I just started playing with his brother, so I'd have to remove two people and blame it on b.net. Almost tempting though!









Speaking of clans, wasn't there some discussion regarding being able to share gear with your clan even if not in the party at the time of a drop? I'm not sure I've been able to do that, but I'm not positive. I really wish I could share gems and mats with clan members. I seem to get mostly Ruby and Emerald and my buddy that plays a monk gets mostly Topaz. It would make crafting up go faster for sure.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quick question I have a lvl 60 amulet that grants immunity to arcane dmg is it worthwhile to keep it equipped?


That would only be useful around those elites that spawn hundreds of those purple circle beams, keep it on hand in your inventory for those situations.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq*
> 
> That would only be useful around those elites that spawn hundreds of those purple circle beams, keep it on hand in your inventory for those situations.


until u find a level 70 one of the same thing


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, normal bounties and rifts. I'm still doing normal with my barb, I need about 100k more damage and a little more cooldown reduction before I start farming torment. Getting close though (rerolls don't show on the profile for some reason currently though). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/13881848
> 
> I've started completely ignoring the mobs, and only killing elites and bounties. That helps the run speed a lot... another help would be if you can find another player to do bounties with. They work on a different bounty, and you both get the rewards when one gets done.


I'm just trying to see the point of that. Faster runs for what... blood shards? Chance at loot? Why exactly is faster better here?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm just trying to see the point of that. Faster runs for what... blood shards? Chance at loot? Why exactly is faster better here?


Legends drop best from elites, so the more kills the better. Since raising the difficulty doesn't increase the legend drop chance at all until torment (!) you want to run normal to get faster kills, and thus more upgrades during your play time. The increase at torment is also fairly small, so it's not going to give you more legends unless you're killing monsters fairly quick.

The rifts seem to be the heaviest elite areas, so alternating between adventure mode and using all your rift keys seems to be the best.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I'm just trying to see the point of that. Faster runs for what... blood shards? Chance at loot? Why exactly is faster better here?


If you can not do T1 efficiently then normal bounties are the best way to go. Hard, expert and master do not offer enough incentive to warrant the difficulty increase and reduced speed of game play.

Mass farm bounty bags give you gold, rift fragments, chance for legenday and higher tier gems (when bags are opened on T1+)

Do enough bounties for rift fragments and then you can throw in a rift or 2 into the gameplay. Personally I chose to only o rifts in a 4man group on T1+ so we can share loot that drops that we don't need.

At the end of the day play what you enjoy no mater what we say.


----------



## MattGordon

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12032813274

Last Updated - March 31st. Items with an asterisk (*) are most recent.

[UPCOMING HOTFIXES]

Bounty bags now properly ignore Difficulty setting when opened. You can no longer get Imperial Gems or increased gold by opening them on a higher difficulty.*
Drop rates for Mighty Belts and Quivers have been lowered to match other class-specific items.
Belial will now correctly drop loot when killed in Adventure Mode.

[LIVE HOTFIXES]

General
Optimized clan and community operations to allow them to load more quickly and efficiently.
Fixed an issue where Adria would occasionally refuse to die if killed during her Cauldron Teleport.
Fixed an issue where Shadow Vermin could spawn infinitely when fighting Orlash.
Westmarch Hounds now properly drop players when charmed.
Reduced the amount of experience granted by monsters with lower than average health pools.
Resolving a number of issues related to powers that apply stacking damage shield buffs, such as Spectral Blade and Magic Weapon
These abilities should now provide the appropriate amount of shielding, absorb the correct amount of damage, last the appropriate length of time, and will no longer break prematurely when hit by multiple enemies at the same time.

Reduced the amount of damage reflected by certain monster abilities.
The "Swing That Bloody Hammer!" achievement no longer requires crafting an item with Life Steal to complete.
The "Gorging the Forge" achievement no longer requires crafting an item with Magic Find to complete.
Players should no longer be incorrectly informed that they have earned a bonus chest after failing a Cursed Chest wave event.
Players matchmaking for Any Quest (or All Acts) games when no existing games are available should no longer receive an error.
Skills that deal Physical damage should no longer benefit from items that increase elemental skill damage.
Fixed an issue where players would occasionally be unable to complete the Skeleton King fight, which would block progression.

Items
The chance for a player to earn a Legendary item from Kadala has been significantly increased.
The drop rate for Legendary items in Torment 1-6 has been increased.
Trade timers should now no longer appear on vendor-sold items.
Fixed an issue that was causing BoA items to sometimes become unbound whenever a player zoned into a new area.
The Grand Vizier:
This weapon will now appropriately drop with Intelligence for Wizards and Dexterity for Monks.

Blackfeather:
Now properly has an internal cooldown on its Legendary affix proc.

Homing Pads:
No longer makes players immune to crowd control effects while channeling Town Portal

Unity:
Damage prevented by Talisman of Aranoch, The Star of Azkaranth, Mara's Kaleidoscope, or Xephirian Amulet no longer splits to party members via the Unity Ring.

Barbarian
Threatening Shout
Skill Rune - Grim Harvest
Once again correctly drops loot when used against targets that normally have a chance to drop loot.

Crusader
Blessed Hammer
Should no longer occasionally cause the game to crash.

Heavenly Strength
No longer causes the game to crash when equipping items with resource bonuses for other classes.

Akarat's Champion
The revive proc of this skill now properly triggers when killed by a damage over time effect.

Iron Skin
Skill Rune - Reflective Skin
Skill can no longer be used to quickly kill bosses with high-proc rate AoE damage (i.e. Ghom, Azmodan, Malthael).

Demon Hunter
Chakram
Should no longer occasionally cause the game to crash.

Vault
Resolved an issue where Demon Hunters are unable to Vault if the mouse cursor is beyond maximum range.
Resolving an issue where Demon Hunters with the Danetta's Hatred set bonus were able to use Vault without the required amount of Hatred.

Monk
Unity
Players can now benefit from a maximum of 20% bonus damage from the Unity passive.

Sweeping Wind
Fixing an issue where Sweeping Wind can occasionally cause severe performance decreases for players.

Wizard
Mirror Image
Hydras summoned by Mirror Images should now deal the appropriate amount of damage.
Resolved an issue where Mirror Images was spawning more Hydras than intended.
Arcane Torrent
Skill Rune - Power Stone
Only the Wizard who created the Power Stone will receive Arcane Power when the Power Stone is picked up.

Teleport
REVERSION - The following hotfix is being reverted:
Should now properly allow Wizards to pass over walls created by monsters with the Waller affix.
This hotfix had unintended consequences and this issue will instead be readdressed in a future patch.

Arcane Torrent
Skill Rune - Cascade
Fixing an issue where the secondary missiles are triggering off damaging sources that are not Arcane Torrent


----------



## likethegun

The mental battle going on inside my skull right now is intense... Trying to balance D3 RoS with ESO is ridiculous. Matter of fact, I often times play them both at the same time. One on each monitor windowed mode.


----------



## MattGordon

Flip a coin, whichever wins gets your attention for a couple of hours then switch. What I usually do if I can't decide.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#WhQkRl!eTdi!YYYccY
> 
> Is what my barb is using.
> 
> Frenzy - smite is good for taking down single targets (you know, that last yellow guy)
> 
> WW - wind shear is awesome for fury gain try to use on 4+ targets
> 
> weapon throw boulder toss - use when your fury is full for a huge heal and large damage (paragon for more max fury)
> 
> avalanche - tectonic is another great way to get fury (if you have a huge fury pool and keep draining it you can almost spam this)
> 
> War cry - impunity if you are below 70% reduction for resistances if you are at 70% use WoTB and pick a rune really
> 
> Battle rage bloodshed - your bread and butter are AoE this makes them even more buttery, or bready.
> 
> Superstition - must have stand in red or green as much as you can
> 
> Juggernaut - stand in frozen
> 
> Bloodthirst - 100k+ heals with boulder toss, yes pls.
> 
> Earthen Might - huge way to burst up your fury for those boulder tosses.


nice thanks for the insight ill try this out. maybe ill actualy stay alive long enough to matter lol.


----------



## cravinmild

So i notice lastnight while swapping rings on my followers that the one follower i use does 20k more damage than my toon. I laughed when it struck me that i am leaching from my own follower. I dont know how i feel about that, im not impressd lol.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> So i notice lastnight while swapping rings on my followers that the one follower i use does 20k more damage than my toon. I laughed when it struck me that i am leaching from my own follower. I dont know how i feel about that, im not impressd lol.


Now all you need is that legendary follower amulet that makes them invincible and you are all set to leech til your hearts content


----------



## chargerz919

Last night I was able to get my Barb up to 308k dps and 18 mil toughness. It takes FOREVER to kill elites in torment 2 but its almost impossible to die as long as you keep pulling more white mobs. The more things hitting me, the easier it is to keep my life up. I guess this build would be great if all I am doing is trying to tank for 3 dps in torment 3.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Last night I was able to get my Barb up to 308k dps and 18 mil toughness. It takes FOREVER to kill elites in torment 2 but its almost impossible to die as long as you keep pulling more white mobs. The more things hitting me, the easier it is to keep my life up. I guess this build would be great if all I am doing is trying to tank for 3 dps in torment 3.


unfortunately, if the dps you are grouped with is worth anything, the mobs wont stay alive long enough for you to get your hp back







i still have problems with ground effects when i'm tanking with my monk because you end up with fighting just the yellow mob after a few shots. whites don't live long enough to offset the laser/puddle/fire/etc... dmg.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> unfortunately, if the dps you are grouped with is worth anything, the mobs wont stay alive long enough for you to get your hp back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have problems with ground effects when i'm tanking with my monk because you end up with fighting just the yellow mob after a few shots. whites don't live long enough to offset the laser/puddle/fire/etc... dmg.


Epiphany (desert shroud rune) + Mystic Ally (water rune) + Transcendence passive and Healing aura. I have 20k health regen per sec at all times and when you pop Epiphany you will have 50% DR as well. Mystic ally will give you full health when you activate every 30 sec

Makes higher torments easy mode for tanking, assuming your aren't cheesing your toughness and have decent armor and all res.


----------



## Panoptic

Thinking about switching my primary toon to a WD (I have one at level 60). My sheet DPS on my wizard is ~900k self-buffed, but I was playing with a fire bats WD with ~600k sheet who was just mowing stuff down last night. What say you, folks?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> Thinking about switching my primary toon to a WD (I have one at level 60). My sheet DPS on my wizard is ~900k self-buffed, but I was playing with a fire bats WD with ~600k sheet who was just mowing stuff down last night. What say you, folks?


My wizard friends have ~1.4 mil sheet dps self-buffed vs my 900k WD sheet dps. They do work. One runs fire (meteor) spec and the other runs lightning spec. I kill stuff fairly fast, but the meteor wizard, just puts me to shame.


----------



## eternal7trance

How do you guys have so much damage? My barb has mostly legendary level 70 legendary stuff and I'm only around 300k. Most of my gear is from torment 1 farming.


----------



## Masked

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Masked-1756/hero/6255956

Finally got 300k paper dps on the DH, 5m toughness -- Taking on Expert/Master without major issues...Hoping for a bow/whatever better than Cluckeye soon!

A level 70 Kridershot would be AMAZING.


----------



## Mikecdm

lately been having no luck finding legs. First couple of days after hitting 70 i was finding a bunch, now nothing.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WuBanga1-1995/hero/21066381


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> lately been having no luck finding legs. First couple of days after hitting 70 i was finding a bunch, now nothing.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WuBanga1-1995/hero/21066381


I'm having that same issue, maybe find 1-2 every 6 hours


----------



## Crazy9000

I found a thunderfury last night. Now I think I'm ready for torment.


----------



## Rickles

thunderfury is so good...


----------



## Cryosis00

Anyone know if the new SET legs drop from gambling? I know blackthorns can be gambled but can not find any confirmation on T1 SET legs.


----------



## Panoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I found a thunderfury last night. Now I think I'm ready for torment.


Nice! I had a 60 TF I used on my wiz for a while. Found another one the same night I hit 70, unfortunately it was in a friend's game and it was only level 61. Ughhh.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Anyone know if the new SET legs drop from gambling? I know blackthorns can be gambled but can not find any confirmation on T1 SET legs.


No, otherwise you would be able to play normal for shards and then gamble in torment for the new sets.


----------



## yahu

been playing with a WD creeping death build, and finally playing with piranhas. I was able to run T3 Act I comfortably. On one hand it felt kinda ***** just sitting there while my stuff did work, but it really doesn't take long. I guess I'm just impatient with how stuff used to be with über-survivability of 0dog, especially since I'm running a new build for the first time in a while, when in all honesty I am in so little danger that I'm not even using spirit walk anymore.

I just need to start working on my elemental dmg buffs on gear as I was previously setup for poison. I think I'll go cold dmg to sync everything since haunt and spirit barrage mostly do cold.

BTW - is it me or is Area dmg% horrible? I used to try and build it up thinking it would help 0dog (area dmg) but then realized it is %chance to do 20% of your dmg as area as opposed to +20% to your area damage. That seems terrible but maybe I'm just not an area dmg type of player?

*edit, btw - my legendary drops seem to be okay. Usually I'd say 1 an hour or so. More if including legendary craft drops (I have so many pender's purchase...good lord). I got a mempo last night that is good, and it came socketed by default! Didn't even have to enchant yet! I also got a Homonoculus and was excited...until it was literally one of the worst things I've ever found. So bad compared to my non-enchanted yellow offhand even, and I would have to re-roll more than one stat to make it decent. Oh well.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've heard area damage is good, but I've rolled it off everything since I haven't had a problem clearing groups. It's single targets you usually need to buff damage for.


----------



## yahu

it sounds good based on assumption of how it reads, but when you hover in details (I think that is where I read it) or paragon menu it almost sounds like if you had a gun that would on occasion (let's say you buff to 33%) shoot for 20% of your damage. So you shoot your main gun at 100% dmg and your other side gun 1-out-of-3 shots shoots for 20% damage.

Compared to say all cold damage does 33% more, which is what I though Area dmg was. Maybe I was reading the menu tip wrong regarding the above.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it sounds good based on assumption of how it reads, but when you hover in details (I think that is where I read it) or paragon menu it almost sounds like if you had a gun that would on occasion (let's say you buff to 33%) shoot for 20% of your damage. So you shoot your main gun at 100% dmg and your other side gun 1-out-of-3 shots shoots for 20% damage.
> 
> Compared to say all cold damage does 33% more, which is what I though Area dmg was. Maybe I was reading the menu tip wrong regarding the above.


Area damage is a 20% (fixed rate) chance to deal XX% damage in an area around whatever spell/mob it proced off of.

So say, I have 40% area damage on my WD, and it happens to proc on my 18 million bogadile crit. Area damage then does 7.2mil splash damage in a 10 yard radius around that mob that.

Edit: I believe it procs off of the spell that was cast. If someone knows for sure it comes straight from weapon damage let me know. If not, I will test it out tonight and update.


----------



## yahu

^ah, I read it back-asswards, that it had a x% chance to roll 20% dmg, x% being whatever you have it buffed to (I think I had it to ~30%). So I had some set in Paragon points, and other % based on gear. If it is the way you describe it, that would obviously be much better.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ah, I read it back-asswards, that it had a x% chance to roll 20% dmg, x% being whatever you have it buffed to (I think I had it to ~30%). So I had some set in Paragon points, and other % based on gear. If it is the way you describe it, that would obviously be much better.


I was extremely good when I still had my lvl 60 Manajuma's Carving Knife with 2.9% damage converted to life. Since leveling, I have had to change those paragon points into life on hit. I would like to go back since my build is based on high damage aoe crits.


----------



## yahu

I hear that. I can't bring myself to sell some of my old gear just cause it got me through so much!


----------



## Hatchet

Just got invited to the clan, thxs. Im a lvl. 70 wizard, 223k/2.2mil.

Never done any group play in D3, but im around for quite awhile if anyone wants to show me the ropes.

Reaper87 in game. kk bye.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I hear that. I can't bring myself to sell some of my old gear just cause it got me through so much!


Lol, I have gear i wont get rid of for the same reason


----------



## yahu

^it is so sad. In real life I'm so not the emotionally attached type. I always throw away cards (much to the chagrin of my wife), I constantly try to get rid of the kid's stuff if they don't use it, etc. In D3, I can't salvage a specific 1-handed socketed sword into a likely useless single iridescent tear. It would remind me too much of my own...Okay, that might have been over the top dramatic.


----------



## UZ7

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ramen-1316/hero/41115205

Heres my character, doesnt show the rerolls surprisingly but in game buffed I get about 970K or so. Still need to change some gear out and not as stacked as my bro's DH with over 1.5m i think lol. With all the rerolls I probably have maybe close to 50% crit chance, 350% increased crit dmg and maybe 40% area damage, not to include I have a ton of +cold % damage.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^it is so sad. In real life I'm so not the emotionally attached type. I always throw away cards (much to the chagrin of my wife), I constantly try to get rid of the kid's stuff if they don't use it, etc. In D3, I can't salvage a specific 1-handed socketed sword into a likely useless single iridescent tear. It would remind me too much of my own...Okay, that might have been over the top dramatic.


No way man. I feel you lol. I have 2 1h ilvl63 weapons that at one point i paid 500+mil for. (one sword I paid 400 mil then my dagger just over 900 mil). 1100dps socket, crit dmg and life steal... i will never use them again... and they are essentially worthless... but no way im ever going to salvage them!


----------



## yahu

^HAHA! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## cravinmild

Endless dungeons INCOMING









Blue post a few posts down the page
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12373497336#4

I am for something like this.


----------



## UZ7

Here we go lol, unbuffed/buffed.


----------



## UZ7

You like rifts? we like rifts!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12373497336#4


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

seriously how the heck does everyone get all this crazy powerful gear, weapons, and man im barly braking 100k damage with my barb. im seeing people on here and on videos/twitch with 300k up to over a million in damage. i cant even build anything worth crap. im at level 70 in torment, at paragon 156 and all i get is garbage drops and anything i make at the little black smith dude sucks. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... i need a beer, or six.


----------



## lemans81

I actually tried just running rifts in normal yesterday with my wizard, found a unique at least every other rift, and tons of crafting materials and gems.


----------



## b.walker36

Not bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> seriously how the heck does everyone get all this crazy powerful gear, weapons, and man im barly braking 100k damage with my barb. im seeing people on here and on videos/twitch with 300k up to over a million in damage. i cant even build anything worth crap. im at level 70 in torment, at paragon 156 and all i get is garbage drops and anything i make at the little black smith dude sucks. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... i need a beer, or six.


Just stick with it, The other thing to be look out for is to know what you want on each slot in advance. I get plenty of items that are not upgrades since they are missing one roll but then I spend some money and make it an almost perfect item. I got my wizard up to 700k and like 6.5m toughness most of the upgrades came yesterday.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> seriously how the heck does everyone get all this crazy powerful gear, weapons, and man im barly braking 100k damage with my barb. im seeing people on here and on videos/twitch with 300k up to over a million in damage. i cant even build anything worth crap. im at level 70 in torment, at paragon 156 and all i get is garbage drops and anything i make at the little black smith dude sucks. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... i need a beer, or six.


Yeah I would stick with it as well, I gradually upgraded my gear and dont forget to use yellows in the mean time and even use enchant to reroll stats. At the moment I got a lot of yellows on my guy and later on you'll start finding legendaries that just give much more damage. I was stuck at like 400K for a while till I found out a good formula for my guy. You win some you loose some, I tried to craft Atrophy yesterday... crappiest roll ever getting 1700dps.. -_-

Example: low crit? use high dps weapon w/ socket and use ruby... high crit rate? use high dps weapon w/ socket and use emerald for crit dmg increase


----------



## Nw0rb

Im in OCN teamspeak if anyone needs help iv got a 1.5 m dmg tank wizzy n a crusader n barb but ill be around all day so shoot me a msg or hop on ts if you wanna do a few runs.


----------



## Masked

DH is getting really boring again -- Going back to the Wiz...Wizzies seem much easier to gear up!


----------



## chargerz919

I am thinking about leveling my DH this weekend. I really want to find the legendary crafting mats for the plans that I have. Seems like everything I don't have plans for is dropping.


----------



## neXen

My legs for yesterday as a barb.

Bo Janglers - Trash
Scrimshaw - Trash
Wildwood with vit and no socket - Trash
Andariel's - Trash rolls

I am all for grinding, but damn is it a tough after a long day at work you come home and have to deal with this kind of garbage.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> My legs for yesterday as a barb.
> 
> Bo Janglers - Trash
> Scrimshaw - Trash
> Wildwood with vit and no socket - Trash
> Andariel's - Trash rolls
> 
> I am all for grinding, but damn is it a tough after a long day at work you come home and have to deal with this kind of garbage.


I have been getting pretty lucky lately. Not god rolls but enough to keep pushing me up there. I'm about half legendaries half rares.

Where I am now, Pretty happy.


----------



## Nethermir

Can anyone suggest a decent barb build? I recently started playing D3 again and I still use the spin2win combo. I could not seem to find any other build that is uh, self sufficient.

Current skills:
Frenzy - Smite
Whirlwind - Blood funnel (free hp!)
Ground stomp - Wrenching smash
Overpower - Momentum (almost unlimited fury)
Battle Rage - Into the fray (to lower overpower cooldown)
Avalanche - Lahar (lowers cooldown when using fury)

So basically I just run into the middle of mobs or elites and whirlwind/overpower/avalanche them till dead. Very efficient, almost invicible up to Torment 1, maybe 2 but incredibly boring


----------



## Nw0rb

Im starting some runs in about 10 mins if anyone wants to join me add me Nw0rb#1271 im in ocn teamspeak for last week or so iv had a steady 5-8 people in channel all playing d3 and having fun if ya wanna join just hop on OCN teamspeak TS3.OCNGaming.net


----------



## cravinmild

Got bored of my wiz drops for barb so ive decided to lvl 70 my barb. Two awesome drops for a lvl 62 wiz lol. No specific build till 70 at which point ill go for a throw/meatwall group play build.


----------



## yahu

I must be stealing all the good barb drops. Christ on a cracker I get a lot of might belts running my WD! Others have said it, keep at it, and sometimes you'll have to sacrifice on one stat to get another going and it will eventually work itself out. Also, use the mystic! That alone can boost your gear.

My WD is up to ~650k dmg and ~5.5mil toughness, and I would consider myself a relatively casual player (I think I have less than 300 hours logged, most of which were weekend binges). You know what I did for a few hours last night? Farmed on normal, cause I can literally run circles around mobs and kill them (fire walkers). Got a friggin' ton of gems, several legendaries (one was a set ring), a bunch of legendary crafting gear (my pender's purchase mats are in double digits FFS!), and one or two yellows that were worth keeping for enchanting.

Oh mah lerd, my wife and kids are going to Montana for a week. I can't go due to work. Whatever will I do?


----------



## mega_option101

I need to get my lvl 50 crusader to 70... Message me if you see me online


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Last night I was able to get my Barb up to 308k dps and 18 mil toughness. It takes FOREVER to kill elites in torment 2 but its almost impossible to die as long as you keep pulling more white mobs. The more things hitting me, the easier it is to keep my life up. I guess this build would be great if all I am doing is trying to tank for 3 dps in torment 3.


If you're just trying to tank for T3 that's fine, but if you're trying to clear rifts/bounties on you're own I'd up your DPS, drop the toughness, and do T1.

What are your resists/armor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> My legs for yesterday as a barb.
> 
> Bo Janglers - Trash
> Scrimshaw - Trash
> Wildwood with vit and no socket - Trash
> Andariel's - Trash rolls
> 
> I am all for grinding, but damn is it a tough after a long day at work you come home and have to deal with this kind of garbage.


I've gotten:

- 2 green Pride of the Invoker set gloves
- 1 green Blackthorn chest
- 3 Kymbo's Gold amulets
- *7* Adventurer's Journals
- 2 Bovine Bardiches

And god knows how many other trash legs.

But they help me roll sockets onto my nice weapon drops, so it's all good.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I must be stealing all the good barb drops. Christ on a cracker I get a lot of might belts running my WD! Others have said it, keep at it, and sometimes you'll have to sacrifice on one stat to get another going and it will eventually work itself out. Also, use the mystic! That alone can boost your gear.
> 
> My WD is up to ~650k dmg and ~5.5mil toughness, and I would consider myself a relatively casual player (I think I have less than 300 hours logged, most of which were weekend binges). You know what I did for a few hours last night? Farmed on normal, cause I can literally run circles around mobs and kill them (fire walkers). Got a friggin' ton of gems, several legendaries (one was a set ring), a bunch of legendary crafting gear (my pender's purchase mats are in double digits FFS!), and one or two yellows that were worth keeping for enchanting.
> 
> Oh mah lerd, my wife and kids are going to Montana for a week. I can't go due to work. Whatever will I do?


I know what you do. Call in sick that week, may as well make it a perfect week


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> seriously how the heck does everyone get all this crazy powerful gear, weapons, and man im barly braking 100k damage with my barb. im seeing people on here and on videos/twitch with 300k up to over a million in damage. i cant even build anything worth crap. im at level 70 in torment, at paragon 156 and all i get is garbage drops and anything i make at the little black smith dude sucks. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........... i need a beer, or six.


If you have 100k damage, don't do torment. Do normal, hard, or expert.

Do bounties and rifts.

Don't craft rares. Salvage or sell anything you get.

As you do normal/hard/expert bounties and rifts, you'll start finding legendaries. When you get a weapon, if it has a socket, put a marquise emerald or better in it. If it doesn't have a socket and it's otherwise a really nice weapon, roll a socket on to it.

Focus on crit chance gear.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*
> 
> If you're just trying to tank for T3 that's fine, but if you're trying to clear rifts/bounties on you're own I'd up your DPS, drop the toughness, and do T1.
> 
> What are your resists/armor?


I've started doing that. I can hit about 600k dps in my dps gear.

In full tank gear, I am sitting at 90% damage reduction via armor. Resistances are a little low (800ish on the low side/1200ish on the high side with shout), but my barb has maybe 3-4 hours played at level 70. The WD is my main focus.


----------



## Rickles

for resistances you really only need to get to 70% reduction, I think that is where diminishing returns kick in.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I know what you do. Call in sick that week, may as well make it a perfect week


Ha! Well I've been "working from home" so far this week, so I really should go to work next week.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I know what you do. Call in sick that week, may as well make it a perfect week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Well I've been "working from home" so far this week, so I really should go to work next week.
Click to expand...

Stupid iphone crashed safari and took my awesome post with it. Whoever said apple has solid software should be slapped


----------



## yahu

There's a reason why I run Android...cause I work for Apple.









HAHA, j/k!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> There's a reason why I run Android...cause I work for Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA, j/k!


Can you let them know my phone crashed again, i think their ignoring me


----------



## Tchernobyl

Yeah, methinks my DH looks badass.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Yeah, methinks my DH looks badass.


I see your armored red DH and raise you one mostly naked black DH:


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I see your armored red DH and raise you one mostly naked black DH:
> 
> snip


Looks like you came straight out of the 1800s!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Looks like you came straight out of the 1800s!


Except for the thigh-length, high-heeled boots. Those are a more recent invention


----------



## Tchernobyl

For monks:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/10218362150?page=1

This is a *hilarious* build. Built around tempest rush, epiphany, sweeping wind, decently high spirit regen and having a lot of cooldown reduction. You basically run around at like 40% run speed, hitting stuff with tempest rush, allowing epiphany's inner fire rune to hit everything *else* on the screen, while at the same time hitting more stuff around you with sweeping wind. The guy doesn't have a spirit generator other than the regen on items, and uses the big cooldown reduction and 7 sided strike sustained attack rune to get SSS to a 6 second cooldown and spam that.

Just tried it on torment - the first champion pack took a couple of epiphanies to kill, but my HP barely budged at all (though they didnt have very nasty abilities...)




Here's the guy's vid


----------



## Nw0rb

On all day again hop on OCN teamspeak TS3.OCNGaming.net and join up for some runs


----------



## cravinmild

How many of you guys use ocn teamspeak while playing? I notice chat windows are slow


----------



## homer98

Don't post very often, mostly just read what's going on, but haven't seen this mentioned anywhere.
With %skill damage and %elemental damage modifiers, is there a specific way they are calculated? A certain order, or just multiplied together?

For example, say I'm using Meteor with Lightning rune. I have +40% meteor damage, and +60% lightning skills damage. Would these damage modifiers be combined for this skill, or is it calculated in certain steps? ( INT modifier > Lightning damage modifier > Skill damage modifier > etc... ) Also, would the modifiers be added together or multiplied together?

Anyone have useful info about this?


----------



## Nw0rb

Last few days iv had 5-8 people playing in ocn teamspeak day/night


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Don't post very often, mostly just read what's going on, but haven't seen this mentioned anywhere.
> With %skill damage and %elemental damage modifiers, is there a specific way they are calculated? A certain order, or just multiplied together?
> 
> For example, say I'm using Meteor with Lightning rune. I have +40% meteor damage, and +60% lightning skills damage. Would these damage modifiers be combined for this skill, or is it calculated in certain steps? ( INT modifier > Lightning damage modifier > Skill damage modifier > etc... ) Also, would the modifiers be added together or multiplied together?
> 
> Anyone have useful info about this?


http://www.bannedofgamers.com/index.php?threads/guide-ros-elemental-skill-damage-explained.1104/


----------



## Angrybutcher

So has anyone managed to get the 2 minute Rift achievement yet without exploiting? I managed the 10 minute one (no idea what my actual time was) last night, while at ~305k dps running Normal. To my surprise, I actually got a couple pretty decent upgrades, a legendary wand and a legendary wand recipe.


----------



## ez12a

double your dps and do it with a group of equally geared friends splitting up. could probably do it.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> How many of you guys use ocn teamspeak while playing? I notice chat windows are slow


When I'm online I'm on the OCN TS aswell. If you need a tank for your torment game I'm down. ADD#1925


----------



## Cryosis00

RNG gods hate me.

30 bounty bags and only 2 legs. Spent 1000 blood shards yesterday on chest and belt, only 1 leg combined.

TR - Monk build is amazing for core and Act5 chest farming









I don't want chest farming nerfed. I want rift farming buffed. Drop rate in torment rifts are still lacking, even after patch.

Part of the issue is that some legendaries don't even deserve the orange beam, so they just take up RNG slots. I think that Iron Skin chest legendary is the ultimate troll item.


----------



## Panoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> So has anyone managed to get the 2 minute Rift achievement yet without exploiting? I managed the 10 minute one (no idea what my actual time was) last night, while at ~305k dps running Normal. To my surprise, I actually got a couple pretty decent upgrades, a legendary wand and a legendary wand recipe.


I got the 10 minute one last night because I accidentally clicked on the rift stone while I was picking up my cache loot. Have 1.2m DPS on my ice-centric Arcane Orb wiz build, and was running with a Crusader with 400k or so. 2 minutes is gonna take some doing.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> I got the 10 minute one last night because I accidentally clicked on the rift stone while I was picking up my cache loot. Have 1.2m DPS on my ice-centric Arcane Orb wiz build, and was running with a Crusader with 400k or so. 2 minutes is gonna take some doing.


I wonder how feasible it is to just run around and gather up everything, then nuke it down? Some of the rift zones don't have a lot of mobs, but some do. My first run through, I ended up going through 5 or 6 different zones to complete it. The 10 minute one I got on the second zone.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> RNG gods hate me.
> 
> 30 bounty bags and only 2 legs. Spent 1000 blood shards yesterday on chest and belt, only 1 leg combined.
> 
> TR - Monk build is amazing for core and Act5 chest farming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want chest farming nerfed. I want rift farming buffed. Drop rate in torment rifts are still lacking, even after patch.
> 
> Part of the issue is that some legendaries don't even deserve the orange beam, so they just take up RNG slots. I think that Iron Skin chest legendary is the ultimate troll item.


The tested drop rate for the caches is roughly 10%. So at 30 caches with 2 drops you're within the normal drop rate.


----------



## Loyrl

So the string of ears belt has 25% damage reduction for melee, its a lvl 60 belt. Does it scale to lvl 70 so it isn't at 25% anymore? I find it hard to replace a 25% dmg reduction belt for my wizard. I also haven't had any leg or sets drop for belt slot yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So the string of ears belt has 25% damage reduction for melee, its a lvl 60 belt. Does it scale to lvl 70 so it isn't at 25% anymore? I find it hard to replace a 25% dmg reduction belt for my wizard. I also haven't had any leg or sets drop for belt slot yet.


The item you have currently will stay the same. If you find a new one at level 70, it will have the same special stat (25% damage reduction from melee), but also have the level 70 rolls for the other stats.


----------



## yahu

speaking of lvl60 items - I needs me a new belt. I haven't found a replacement belt yet (running pre-loot witching hour) that doesn't kick my damage in tha nutz. New belts obviously help toughness, but I'm not yet ready to drop my damage as much as I've seen.

Everything else I've replaced on my toon. I got that split 1-hander sword last night (Doombringer?) with pretty good stats and on the first re-roll I got a socket.

*edit - who else is gripping tightly to that last piece of gear goodness from pre loot 2.0?


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> So the string of ears belt has 25% damage reduction for melee, its a lvl 60 belt. Does it scale to lvl 70 so it isn't at 25% anymore? I find it hard to replace a 25% dmg reduction belt for my wizard. I also haven't had any leg or sets drop for belt slot yet.


I have a lvl 70 string of ears on my tank build and it rolled 30% melee reduction.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> speaking of lvl60 items - I needs me a new belt. I haven't found a replacement belt yet (running pre-loot witching hour) that doesn't kick my damage in tha nutz. New belts obviously help toughness, but I'm not yet ready to drop my damage as much as I've seen.
> 
> Everything else I've replaced on my toon. I got that split 1-hander sword last night (Doombringer?) with pretty good stats and on the first re-roll I got a socket.
> 
> *edit - who else is gripping tightly to that last piece of gear goodness from pre loot 2.0?


I'm in the same boat as you with the legacy Witching Hour.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you with the legacy Witching Hour.


do you know if there is an updated version of witching hour? If so, does it still have a chance to roll attack speed and crit dmg (and maybe crit chance, I can't remember). I've had a couple belts that have come close to making me jump, just based on the other stats. I usually hold on to them and try to re-roll them better, but thus far I just can't make the switch.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> do you know if there is an updated version of witching hour? If so, does it still have a chance to roll attack speed and crit dmg (and maybe crit chance, I can't remember). I've had a couple belts that have come close to making me jump, just based on the other stats. I usually hold on to them and try to re-roll them better, but thus far I just can't make the switch.


I haven't seen anyone in my clan get one yet, so I'm not positive. There should be an updated version though.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Is there any OCN clan?

I would like to join if there is one.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> do you know if there is an updated version of witching hour? If so, does it still have a chance to roll attack speed and crit dmg (and maybe crit chance, I can't remember). I've had a couple belts that have come close to making me jump, just based on the other stats. I usually hold on to them and try to re-roll them better, but thus far I just can't make the switch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone in my clan get one yet, so I'm not positive. There should be an updated version though.


Yes there is an updated version. I have one. max attack speed is 7% and max crit is 50% plus base stat.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> *edit - who else is gripping tightly to that last piece of gear goodness from pre loot 2.0?


I upgraded all pre 2.0 gear before RoS came out







.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Yes there is an updated version. I have one. max attack speed is 7% and max crit is 50% plus base stat.


shoot, I need to find one now.







Thx for the info!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I upgraded all pre 2.0 gear before RoS came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hadn't changed my build enough (stuck in the old ways) to change much. I'm all swapped up now, except for that dang belt.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> shoot, I need to find one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the info!


Since I found my String of ears with 30% melee reduction its hard to drop that defense. plus I am already at 50crit chance and 500 crit damage before the witching hour. Gems are your friend if you have the gold to craft them.


----------



## yahu

I'm a tick under 50% CC and in the 400's for crit dmg. I just don't want to take the hit yet going with another belt, even though I would gain toughness. I'm up to royals in most of my slots. Working toward flawless royals. I suppose I could farm them out - I get tons of gems during normal farming.

I wish I could craft out all the legendary mats I collect. I seriously have high double-digit mats that I don't have any plans for, and likely wouldn't build to begin with. I wish I could break them down to something else, like forgotten souls.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm a tick under 50% CC and in the 400's for crit dmg. I just don't want to take the hit yet going with another belt, even though I would gain toughness. I'm up to royals in most of my slots. Working toward flawless royals. I suppose I could farm them out - I get tons of gems during normal farming.
> 
> I wish I could craft out all the legendary mats I collect. I seriously have high double-digit mats that I don't have any plans for, and likely wouldn't build to begin with. I wish I could break them down to something else, like forgotten souls.


Depending on paragon level you could use your paragon points to balance out what you would loose dropping the old witching hour.


----------



## yahu

unfortunately my paragon level is only in the 70's. Wife and 3 kids keep me from my addiction. pfft, then there's work.


----------



## Sainesk

Upcoming hotfix will give bonus 25% chance of legendary drops when in a rift, can't wait.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Upcoming hotfix will give bonus 25% chance of legendary drops when in a rift, can't wait.


source? link?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> source? link?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12405960503#13

oops wrong one

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12032813274

there we go


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh, that's just crafting mats....


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> oh, that's just crafting mats....


updated the link check patch notes









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12032813274


----------



## Crazy9000

Also nerfing the popular chest runs. Those are boring anyways.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> [UPCOMING HOTFIXES]
> 
> There is now an additional bonus 25% chance to find a Legendary item while in a Nephalem Rift.*
> The number of chests that spawn in the following zones has been reduced:*
> Core of Arreat
> Briarthorn Cemetary
> Battlefields of Eternity
> Crag of Eternity
> 
> The following hotfixes now require a patch, and will be implemented in an upcoming patch:
> 
> Belial is occasionally not dropping appropriate loot.*
> Players are receiving an unusually high number of Mighty Belts and Quivers.*


Awesome







I see







Thanks


----------



## cravinmild

Good stuff.

anyone finding that ledgys not dropping well after the two hour window .... Like 6 or more hours maybe. Two nights of gameplay and no ledgy drops.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> anyone finding that ledgys not dropping well after the two hour window .... Like 6 or more hours maybe. Two nights of gameplay and no ledgy drops.


They drop a lot more often when I play with other people it seems.

If anyone wants to do split bounties, feel free to join my game if you see me on. I can drop the difficulty down from Torment if you need it, faster bounties on normal will probably give me better stuff then slower ones on torment anyways







. I just play Torment for the XP and gold really.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> anyone finding that ledgys not dropping well after the two hour window .... Like 6 or more hours maybe. Two nights of gameplay and no ledgy drops.
> 
> 
> 
> They drop a lot more often when I play with other people it seems.
> 
> If anyone wants to do split bounties, feel free to join my game if you see me on. I can drop the difficulty down from Torment if you need it, faster bounties on normal will probably give me better stuff then slower ones on torment anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just play Torment for the XP and gold really.
Click to expand...

oh! oh! oh! pick me pick me









I agree with group play ledgys, they drop far more often imo. I can NOT do T1 but i move like a raped ape in normal mode


----------



## UZ7

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12413271220#2

More info on leg drops lol


----------



## Nw0rb

Group rift runs going on in OCN team speak TS3.OCNGaming.net come join the **** and 25 % boost in rifts


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Is the profile not showing set bonus bug fixed?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah I would stick with it as well, I gradually upgraded my gear and dont forget to use yellows in the mean time and even use enchant to reroll stats. At the moment I got a lot of yellows on my guy and later on you'll start finding legendaries that just give much more damage. I was stuck at like 400K for a while till I found out a good formula for my guy. You win some you loose some, I tried to craft Atrophy yesterday... crappiest roll ever getting 1700dps.. -_-
> 
> Example: low crit? use high dps weapon w/ socket and use ruby... high crit rate? use high dps weapon w/ socket and use emerald for crit dmg increase


ill give it looksie when i get back on. last couple of days my little 2 year old has taken my time, lol, and when i say game blocking she literaly took my mouse and ran to her room with it... lol. so i figured she wanted daddys attention. i should be on tonight when i get off and ill keep digging hopefuly ill start getting some better gear.


----------



## lemans81

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/13645406/

Oh good the ability to chat with everyone who never answers anything I say to the clan. I have had at least half a dozen clan members come in my game at random and say nothing than I have responses in chat.......just sayin.

So I finally started rolling my DH tonight, forgot how much I hated her. My first character to 60 and the character that I was playing when I quit. I know there are builds for them, but I went all fire(had magefists sitting around for lvl60&70). I know she isn't the most powerful but at least I am having some fun now. Got her from 60 to 66.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

DH is now more powerful than ever. Go frost or fire, both are more than ok.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> anyone finding that ledgys not dropping well after the two hour window .... Like 6 or more hours maybe. Two nights of gameplay and no ledgy drops.


Last night we did a few normal runs...Literally picked up 5/6 legs within 2 hours...It was crazy -- Found rings/ammy/quiver back to back!


----------



## MattGordon

Gonna be on for a couple hours running some rifts. Just join on Reduxe if you want to go legendary hunting.


----------



## Angrybutcher

So I realized I made a bit of a bonehead move. I re-rolled some items for +Arcane% on my wizard since I'm running magic missiles, arcane orb and Archon build. Thankfully it was only two pieces, two others directly buffed Arcane Orb. I realized that when I switched to Frozen Orb and Ice Shards, those stats basically did nothing for me lol. It still seemed like it was doing better damage than what I had before. Anyway, for the time being, I've gone back to Obliteration and Charged Blast. Also switched to remove all defensive passive skills since I'm just doing Normal runs with 0 risk of being killed


----------



## chargerz919

Now I can't wait to get home and try out this new lego drop rate in rifts! Stupid real life and real job.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/13645406/
> 
> Oh good the ability to chat with everyone who never answers anything I say to the clan. I have had at least half a dozen clan members come in my game at random and say nothing than I have responses in chat.......just sayin.
> 
> So I finally started rolling my DH tonight, forgot how much I hated her. My first character to 60 and the character that I was playing when I quit. I know there are builds for them, but I went all fire(had magefists sitting around for lvl60&70). I know she isn't the most powerful but at least I am having some fun now. Got her from 60 to 66.


We may have to address this as a clan and set some ground rules for joining other peoples games.

The good way to do it.

Message a person BEFORE you join and find out

1. What they are doing (probably ask how much longer they plan on doing it)
2. If they would be ok with you joining them

The bad way to do it

1. Join game
2. See where original person is at
3. Go somewhere else on the map and do Lord knows what

Generally when people want company they will ask for it.
I wouldn't be opposed to keeping a black list and booting people that can't do it right. If my Templar is more useful then I really don't want someone to join.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> My legs for yesterday as a barb.
> 
> Bo Janglers - Trash
> Scrimshaw - Trash
> Wildwood with vit and no socket - Trash
> Andariel's - Trash rolls
> 
> I am all for grinding, but damn is it a tough after a long day at work you come home and have to deal with this kind of garbage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> We may have to address this as a clan and set some ground rules for joining other peoples games.
> 
> The good way to do it.
> 
> Message a person BEFORE you join and find out
> 
> 1. What they are doing (probably ask how much longer they plan on doing it)
> 2. If they would be ok with you joining them
> 
> The bad way to do it
> 
> 1. Join game
> 2. See where original person is at
> 3. Go somewhere else on the map and do Lord knows what
> 
> Generally when people want company they will ask for it.
> I wouldn't be opposed to keeping a black list and booting people that can't do it right. If my Templar is more useful then I really don't want someone to join.


i usually ask in clan chat if anyone is down for T1 rifts/bounties but i rarely get any takers.

Been solo rifting/bountying most of the time.

i set all my games to private, so if i am solo i stay solo.

If anyone asks i am almost always down unless i am in the middle of run


----------



## Penryn

If I join a game I usually ask right away if its ok to join them in whatever is being done. I never go off and do my own thing because if I wanted to, I'd just make my own game.


----------



## lemans81

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/13645407

Looks like a 50% exp bonus.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/13645407
> 
> Looks like a 50% exp bonus.


Looks like I'll be leveling my remaining lvl 60s to 70 this weekend.


----------



## cravinmild

Same here. Lvl lvl lvl till my eyes bleed.

I dont mind unannounced joins during " normal"runs. Just stick with me is all i ask.


----------



## Crazy9000

Now I have to decide if I'm going to level new chars, or try to get some paragon levels.

I think paragon might win







. They are a pretty helpful stat boost.


----------



## Nethermir

Wow, I was really skeptical at first if RoS would be able to hold my interest and now it has been a week and I still find myself wanting to go home asap so I could play







Finally got some decent leg upgrades too.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/13645407
> 
> Looks like a 50% exp bonus.


Bah







I'm away this weekend (Saturday night/Sunday)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Looks like I'll be leveling my remaining lvl 60s to 70 this weekend.


I would do this too, but as above I'll be away sadly







Likely get some runs in tonight though, maybe finish off my crusader.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Bah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm away this weekend (Saturday night/Sunday)
> I would do this too, but as above I'll be away sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likely get some runs in tonight though, maybe finish off my crusader.


I'll be on tonight probably after 7:00 MT if you want to add me. Bedim#1937


----------



## Crazy9000

Hellscream, if you get close to finishing your crusader I think I could do a T1 maltheal kill now.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Now I have to decide if I'm going to level new chars, or try to get some paragon levels.
> 
> I think paragon might win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are a pretty helpful stat boost.


70 is where the fun begins! I think i'll be going for more 70s rather than paragon levels (over 200 here and it takes a lot of them to make a minor difference).


----------



## n0ypi

Does anybody wanna farm with me? =)


----------



## cravinmild

With the 25% rift ledgy drop i think ill be running my lvl 70 wiz tonight. I want to lvl my other toons too but not tonight, me wants those lvl 70 items









I would be up for some farming rifts tonight (10pm PT) if anyone else wants to speed run them. Im unstoppable in normal


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Now I have to decide if I'm going to level new chars, or try to get some paragon levels.
> 
> I think paragon might win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are a pretty helpful stat boost.


Cool


----------



## Selquist979

I'll be doing T1/T2 Rifts most of the night. If people are somewhat gear'd(need to have some decent dps for T2 though) and would like to join feel free to add me







BT: Selquist#1760 US


----------



## yahu

dammit! I was up at 1A and ran adventure mode till about 430A. I got a couple legendaries, but it didn't seem like anything more than normal. Maybe before the changes? tired as a biatch and stuck working now.


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selquist979*
> 
> I'll be doing T1/T2 Rifts most of the night. If people are somewhat gear'd(need to have some decent dps for T2 though) and would like to join feel free to add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BT: Selquist#1760 US


I'll join


----------



## UZ7

Increased torment does increase legendary drops as well as more people playing close together (buff). If you solo a lot not sure if you'll get the same amount.


----------



## HarrisLam

Just a few noob questions.

So different torment levels have different legendary drop rate, but is there an increase in drop rate for master => torment 1 also?

If there's not, I might as well give up T1 and just run normal.

also, what about drop rate in different acts? Is it like old times where act 4 drop rate was the highest with act 3 a little less?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Just a few noob questions.
> 
> So different torment levels have different legendary drop rate, but is there an increase in drop rate for master => torment 1 also?
> 
> If there's not, I might as well give up T1 and just run normal.
> 
> also, what about drop rate in different acts? Is it like old times where act 4 drop rate was the highest with act 3 a little less?


No increase in drop rate until torment. Torment 1 is rumored to have about 15% increase, so you shouldn't run Torment 1 until it's within 25% of your normal run speed at least.


----------



## yahu

I think the menu actually reads better drop rate per slide level of tormet, or something to that effect. It doesn't show the actual %, which would be nice. Still working, so can't look.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think the menu actually reads better drop rate per slide level of tormet, or something to that effect. It doesn't show the actual %, which would be nice. Still working, so can't look.


It does read like that. That is the only thing that also increases legendary drop rate. Group bonus is just magic find and doesn't really affect legendaries.


----------



## ez12a

a few friends and i were trying T6 runs with all of us essentially running to every cache and chest before dying. i actually popped a legendary ring first time through, but died several times after on subsequent runs with no reward.

ymmv


----------



## RX7-2nr

I recently got a barb to 60 and have been playing it a lot. It seems like no matter what I do is just not that fun though. Laser Wizard is just too good.


----------



## the9quad

My only high level character is a barb, im always out of fury unless i get the avalanche bug, and that is the only time it feels fun. Other than that I'm chasing crap trying to build fury. They need to buff the barb alot.


----------



## Sainesk

Gotta farm some Reaper's Wraps... (near) infinite fury ftw.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been doing quite well as a barb, switched from wizard after a day or two.

I think the key is really to enforce the barb's strengths, which I found to be running fast and whirlwinding through large mob packs so you don't have to stop to kill anything. Cooldown reduction helps a lot with fury, since you can use your generators more often. Here's my build currently:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/13881848

I would swap wrath of the beserker for Bash if you can't keep the fury up yet. I found bash with the rune that increases your damage 5% per attack to be the most worthwhile fury generating attack, since once your avalanche or earthquake comes off cooldown, it will do 15% more damage after you do a few bashes to get fury. Probably doesn't matter a whole lot though.


----------



## cravinmild

I feel the same way with the barb. Its kind of boring compared to my wiz. Im still lvling it but i find i have to switch out before long as it does kind of suck for me and its a bit painful remembering the good times with my awesome barb back in the day.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've been doing quite well as a barb, switched from wizard after a day or two.
> 
> I think the key is really to enforce the barb's strengths, which I found to be running fast and whirlwinding through large mob packs so you don't have to stop to kill anything. Cooldown reduction helps a lot with fury, since you can use your generators more often. Here's my build currently:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/13881848
> 
> I would swap wrath of the beserker for Bash if you can't keep the fury up yet. I found bash with the rune that increases your damage 5% per attack to be the most worthwhile fury generating attack, since once your avalanche or earthquake comes off cooldown, it will do 15% more damage after you do a few bashes to get fury. Probably doesn't matter a whole lot though.


I am using a lightning build. DW ww and Hota. I do alot of aoe damage and roll through everything on T1. 20k Lps and 9k lph. 500% cd with 50% cc. Love my batb atm.


----------



## navynuke499

Such big cuddle bears


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Such big cuddle bears


Lol i was a navy nuke.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Lol i was a navy nuke.


So was my brother. Dumb fella retired as a Lieutenant, though. I'll show him that MCPO is the way to go.


----------



## Mikecdm

I've been trying to level my monk to 70 from 60. Oh man, so boring. Seems like it takes an eternity. With my wizard it took just a few hours, but I've been playing T1 on wizard since release. My monk is getting by in expert, any harder and it'd take ages to kill anything.


----------



## Sainesk

So apparently moonlight ward is bugged or intentionally can't drop at lv 70. My lv 60 version even without perfect rolls is insanely OP on my arcane wiz so I wouldn't be surprised if it's another stealth nerf...







Heard no-one has seen a lv 70 Hexing Pants of Mr. Yan either.



Spoiler: My Moonlight


----------



## Escatore

I ultimately decided to make a Witch Doctor, and I'm reeeeeally glad that I did. The abilities are incredible, and I roll around with my own personal army consisting of four dogs, a gargantuan, occasional fetishes, my companion, and the guest character (if there is one)



Not to mention, I maaaaaaaaay have a few sockets, and they maaaaay be filled with royal topazes, so I maaaaaaaaay be able to roll through T2 no problem


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I ultimately decided to make a Witch Doctor, and I'm reeeeeally glad that I did. The abilities are incredible, and I roll around with my own personal army consisting of four dogs, a gargantuan, occasional fetishes, my companion, and the guest character (if there is one)
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I maaaaaaaaay have a few sockets, and they maaaaay be filled with royal topazes, so I maaaaaaaaay be able to roll through T2 no problem


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/mask-of-jeram-3OrCkW
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/tasker-and-theo


----------



## Jayjr1105

Man have they improved this game vastly! I haven't played for a year or so and hopped on recently. 10 time better and I haven't even bought the expansion yet! Can't believe they haven't fixed the micostutter crap yet. Disabling real time protection on my AV fixes it but still.

What's the low down on the xpac? Pretty good/worth it?


----------



## Crazy9000

If you really like the loot 2.0 changes, I think the xpac is a safe bet.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Is anyone else still experiencing lag spikes? While green, my latency is 90 (Which is the worst of any game I play) and I'll get spikes over 1000, 1700 being the worst I've seen.

Googling the problem shows me that I'm not the only one but presents me with no solution. Asking in-game, I've had responses such as "Your ISP sucks!" and "Get a real computer" ha. At first I thought it was the former considering my buddy has no problems even while partied up but this is the only game that presents me with said issue.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> I ultimately decided to make a Witch Doctor, and I'm reeeeeally glad that I did. The abilities are incredible, and I roll around with my own personal army consisting of four dogs, a gargantuan, occasional fetishes, my companion, and the guest character (if there is one)
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, I maaaaaaaaay have a few sockets, and they maaaaay be filled with royal topazes, so I maaaaaaaaay be able to roll through T2 no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/mask-of-jeram-3OrCkW
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/tasker-and-theo
Click to expand...

Been hunting for both those dam items and a Zuni pox, got my Zuni set going with a lvl 60 helm and the act 1 bounty ring, was running threw torment 4 rifts last night with 3 buddies only died once to a barrage of arcane beams lol.
I might consider running blackthorns once I find a pants and belt since I got a half decent amulet for the set, would make me more tanky against elites and save me from all the ground effects in higher torments.
My updated build:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


----------



## Escatore

Has anybody else had any success farming Chiltara for the Gibbering Gemstone?

I've done about ten runs, seen Chiltara twice, and had no drops. Apparently her drop rate is broken, and Blizzard knows about it... but isn't doing anything.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Escatore*
> 
> Has anybody else had any success farming Chiltara for the Gibbering Gemstone?
> 
> I've done about ten runs, seen Chiltara twice, and had no drops. Apparently her drop rate is broken, and Blizzard knows about it... but isn't doing anything.


I got lucky and got it my first encounter. However, it took like 5 tries to get it for my buddy.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Asking in-game, I've had responses such as "Your ISP sucks!" and "Get a real computer" ha. At first I thought it was the former considering my buddy has no problems even while partied up but this is the only game that presents me with said issue.


The main reason I stopped playing WoW. Blizz games have the absolute worst community I have ever seen. Ask for any legitimate help in WoW, Diablo, etc. and you get showered with immature, vulgar, "your mom" & "Anal-____" kind of stuff. Every once in a while someone cool with help you out but it's the most selfish and immature community ever.


----------



## cravinmild

That is exactly why I go to the D3 forum lol, those comments are priceless. Its the things you think about saying but dont but not there, over there they say them. That said i would hate to be on the receiving end of most those commnets as they can be very mean while getting to the point.


----------



## kremtok

Finally rolled a socket into my Dawn:



That puts me at a nice comfortable 658k damage before buffs, so finally I can run T1 at a decent speed!


----------



## mav2000

Having fun and still running a barb. I have a question though. If I re roll the lightening on my thunder fury will I get higher lightening damage or can it change to a different element??


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I'm wearing two SOJs which net me 60% elite dmg. It's crazily awesome I must say. I score around 25-30mil per shot on elite and 15-20mil on trash mob, yay!


----------



## steve210

Alright cool stuff to here with Tuesdays patch I'm getting exited again http://www.diablofans.com/news/48018-diablo-3-reaper-of-souls-first-patch-2-0-4


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Alright cool stuff to here with Tuesdays patch I'm getting exited again http://www.diablofans.com/news/48018-diablo-3-reaper-of-souls-first-patch-2-0-4


No Wizard nerfs


----------



## steve210

Got to say the witch doctor and crusader are getting great improvements


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Got to say the witch doctor and crusader are getting great improvements


i have to disagree. i feel crusaders got a bunch of useless buffs just to hide the giant nerf they got in fires of heaven


----------



## Nethermir

Finally got a decent weapon to farm T1/T2. Heaven's fury galore!


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Finally rolled a socket into my Dawn:
> 
> 
> 
> That puts me at a nice comfortable 658k damage before buffs, so finally I can run T1 at a decent speed!


...and then this happens:



And this is unmodified! What property would you suggest to replace?


----------



## psyclum

i would replace that gem for a 130% gem


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i would replace that gem for a 130% gem


How clever!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> How clever!












well, if you really want to waste souls on that weapon, i would roll that 8% dmg into something like reduce cost since you want to be able to sustain your cluster arrow as long as possible and reduced cost helps with both hatred and discipline. do realize you'll lose about 190dps on that weapon when you take that 8% out so it's up to you.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Alright cool stuff to here with Tuesdays patch I'm getting exited again http://www.diablofans.com/news/48018-diablo-3-reaper-of-souls-first-patch-2-0-4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Got to say the witch doctor and crusader are getting great improvements


And monks don't get anything!









It's probably my gear, but... feels like the balance for monks is completely screwy. Either you have the toughness to survive torments 1/2 comfortably, but no dps and you're there forever, or you have enough dps and no survivability and get destroyed.







I've started farming on y DH now.


----------



## HarrisLam

anyone care to post a text version of the patch notes here? Thanks


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> anyone care to post a text version of the patch notes here? Thanks


What I read said it was "data mined" and isn't official yet.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> What I read said it was "data mined" and isn't official yet.


oh wow just saw that so this info could be wrong then


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> ...and then this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is unmodified! What property would you suggest to replace?


If you're gonna reroll for anything, reroll for +10% dmg or for closer to max dexterity. Those are the only things that could make it better. Also, if you could get one of the rings that reduce the set bonus requirement by 1, that 7% crit chance for 3 items in the set would be nuts.


----------



## neXen

So apparently i can get DH set gloves on my Barb?

I think god hates me.

Was i hitler in my previous life?

Seriously....


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> So apparently i can get DH set gloves on my Barb?
> 
> I think god hates me.
> 
> Was i hitler in my previous life?
> 
> Seriously....


I got the Monk boots and the Wizard helm on my Witch Doctor. I was a little upset lol. I need me some Zuni boots.


----------



## cravinmild

How many times will you guys reroll on a item. 70 on my barb now woot. My primary is speed for normal speed runs with ww as my second followed by HoTA for elites. Ill keep working my wiz for higher difficulty lvls.


----------



## Nethermir

Question about legendary plans, do they drop randomly on any elite?


----------



## aznever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> ...and then this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is unmodified! What property would you suggest to replace?


reroll the main damage modifier, I have seen the same bow you have goes up to 2700dps. Highlight the bow and press CTRL, and it will show you the maximum roll you can get.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznever*
> 
> reroll the main damage modifier, I have seen the same bow you have goes up to 2700dps. Highlight the bow and press CTRL, and it will show you the maximum roll you can get.


Can you reroll the main damage stat on weapons?


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Can you reroll the main damage stat on weapons?


Yeah. He would re-roll the cold damage to either a higher range or different element (preferably one that is used on a lot of his skills) or both.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Yeah. He would re-roll the cold damage to either a higher range or different element (preferably one that is used on a lot of his skills) or both.


I see. Why would it be advantageous to have the type of weapon damage match the damage type of your skills?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I see. Why would it be advantageous to have the type of weapon damage match the damage type of your skills?


I'm fairly certain the type of damage your weapon does, does not matter. Your skills and skill damage increase percent would not do any more damage.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> ...and then this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is unmodified! What property would you suggest to replace?


The %dmg modifiers needs to be rolled to something else or reroll your cold damage to black damage, if the item allows it.

Weapons with an elemental damage roll and a % damage roll are bugged. The %damage only calculate correctlys against black damage weapons.

If you were to reroll the %dmg to say life on hit or whatever, you would only lose like 40 dps on the weapon.

If you are able to reroll the cold damage to black damage, then the %dmg modifiers would calculate correctly and you would receive a damage boost.

What we don't know if when/if Blizzard fixes the bug will it be retroactive on your weapon. History tells us No. When Blizzard has made fixes to items in the past, it only applied to new item found after the bug was fixed.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> And monks don't get anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably my gear, but... feels like the balance for monks is completely screwy. Either you have the toughness to survive torments 1/2 comfortably, but no dps and you're there forever, or you have enough dps and no survivability and get destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've started farming on y DH now.


With a monk its all about balancing toughness and DPS. The skills of the monk seem to be gear more towards group play but you can run solo with good dps and toughness. Its all about your skills.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Nice week end thanks to the xp boost!

Just went from Paragon 0 to Paragon 76.

Also got some nice gears.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208

Also had a 2490 dps danetta's revenge but still trying to roll a socket haha (maybe 13 rerolls so far...)
Also have natalya's boost but i'm waiting to get a ring of royal grandeur before using them.

In game DPS is around 930k with my scoundrel hanging around.

Bounties and Manglemaw for a whole week-end. I need a break now. hahah


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> The %dmg modifiers needs to be rolled to something else or reroll your cold damage to black damage, if the item allows it.
> 
> Weapons with an elemental damage roll and a % damage roll are bugged. The %damage only calculate correctlys against black damage weapons.
> 
> If you were to reroll the %dmg to say life on hit or whatever, you would only lose like 40 dps on the weapon.
> 
> If you are able to reroll the cold damage to black damage, then the %dmg modifiers would calculate correctly and you would receive a damage boost.
> 
> What we don't know if when/if Blizzard fixes the bug will it be retroactive on your weapon. History tells us No. When Blizzard has made fixes to items in the past, it only applied to new item found after the bug was fixed.


All previous posts regarding which modifier to reroll are absolutely incorrect. Cryosis is the only one who knows the mechanics.

to get the highest absolute dmg from his natalya, he would need to reroll the cold dmg to a max of 1490 *black damage

the 8% damage now is only applying to the base dmg of the weapon and not the current cold dmg.

black damage refers to the damage modifier with no elemental damage.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> ...and then this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is unmodified! What property would you suggest to replace?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznever*
> 
> reroll the main damage modifier, I have seen the same bow you have goes up to 2700dps. Highlight the bow and press CTRL, and it will show you the maximum roll you can get.


^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm fairly certain the type of damage your weapon does, does not matter. Your skills and skill damage increase percent would not do any more damage.


I also think this is the case most of the time, I have found that the crusader passive that gives a 10% bonus to holy damage will affect your sheet dps if you have a holy damage based weapon.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Been hunting for both those dam items and a Zuni pox, got my Zuni set going with a lvl 60 helm and the act 1 bounty ring, was running threw torment 4 rifts last night with 3 buddies only died once to a barrage of arcane beams lol.
> I might consider running blackthorns once I find a pants and belt since I got a half decent amulet for the set, would make me more tanky against elites and save me from all the ground effects in higher torments.
> My updated build:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


dang, those set gears are nice. I haven't gotten anything that nice for set items. I did finally get a string of ears belt, amazingly enough by spending blood shards! It still hits my damage replacing lvl60 witching hour, but it adds like 30% to my toughness, so it is a good trade-off.

Where are people going for good legendary runs? I've been doing rifts since the announcement and it is a bit better, but my group hasn't gotten crazy drops yet. I did get a thunderfury to finally drop with a socket by default. I re-rolled elemental dmg modifier, as that is definitely what to re-roll when the other stats look good (assuming your initial dmg modifier is relatively low that is).


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the best legendary runs are wherever you can get the most elite kills per hour. Rifts can be pretty good for that, and the blood shards for gambling help too.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think the best legendary runs are wherever you can get the most elite kills per hour. Rifts can be pretty good for that, and the blood shards for gambling help too.


I still think that farming Manglemaw is the best current run possible for legs.

I'm soloing it in Torment 4 with my DH and I got pretty good gear out of him.

1 run does not even last longer than 1 minute.


----------



## steve210

Here my lvl 70 barb


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> I still think that farming Manglemaw is the best current run possible for legs.
> 
> I'm soloing it in Torment 4 with my DH and I got pretty good gear out of him.
> 
> 1 run does not even last longer than 1 minute.


Oh crap, I thought they killed that exploit. I would run past him to the level below-->town portal-->leave game/start game-->town portal to location and then go up and kill him. After killing him once the stairs are no longer closed and he doesn't come out. What am I doing wrong? I'll have to research.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh crap, I thought they killed that exploit. I would run past him to the level below-->town portal-->leave game/start game-->town portal to location and then go up and kill him. After killing him once the stairs are no longer closed and he doesn't come out. What am I doing wrong? I'll have to research.


Well I did that during the whole week-end so it definitely was doable.

Create game in normal

Quest act 1 / 3.2

Find the right crypt

Go to level 2

run past him

town portal / leave game

change difficulty setting to whatever

start the game

take the portal in town

go to crypt level 2

break the door > Kill Manglemaw

loot > town portal > leave game

Rinse and repeat!


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

soooo, i ran the wife and the little out to the beach with her friends, just so i could actualy sit down and play. played most of the day and all i could do was pretty much die, and only got one legendary drop the whole time i played, wich realy realy sucked. i tried variouse builds i looked up on line from other barbs and where some worked for some crazy damage it left me realy open to that one hit one kill deal. i died alot!!!! so much so it made me start drinking super early lol. needless to say a vary seriouse buzz and hours on diablo amounted to nothing yesterday. i couldnt even beat matheal on expert or master. i have to be missing something here, cause last i checked i didnt suck at this game this bad before the new patch and my barb was on point even for farming on inferno mode with monster power turned up to as high as 4 and 5. so what realy is going on here. im getting tired of seeing all these videos of peoples barbs pretty much smashing threw the computer desks with all the dps, and toughness. im am totaly stumped







. set up paragon settings, diff abilities, and i have no idea about these so called buffs i keep hearing about. what is this buffs deal??? ggrrrrrrrrrrr, now i want to drink again, and play super mario bros... wheres that nintendo?? lol


----------



## Crazy9000

The best thing to do is set the game down to normal, and get geared up. Everything below Torment has the exact same drops, and torment only has a few extra items (mainly sets), and a small buff to legendary drop chance.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm fairly certain the type of damage your weapon does, does not matter. Your skills and skill damage increase percent would not do any more damage.


Sorry. This is correct. There used to be a bug where you could use a physical-based skill and the elemental damage of your weapon turned that skill into that damage type.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> All previous posts regarding which modifier to reroll are absolutely incorrect. Cryosis is the only one who knows the mechanics.
> 
> to get the highest absolute dmg from his natalya, he would need to reroll the cold dmg to a max of 1490 *black damage
> 
> the 8% damage now is only applying to the base dmg of the weapon and not the current cold dmg.
> 
> black damage refers to the damage modifier with no elemental damage.


ugh, I was hoping they would fix this since they acknowledged it quite a while ago.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Well I did that during the whole week-end so it definitely was doable.
> 
> Create game in normal
> 
> Quest act 1 / 3.2
> 
> Find the right crypt
> 
> Go to level 2
> 
> run past him
> 
> town portal / leave game
> 
> change difficulty setting to whatever
> 
> start the game
> 
> take the portal in town
> 
> go to crypt level 2
> 
> break the door > Kill Manglemaw
> 
> loot > town portal > leave game
> 
> Rinse and repeat!


Yep - I tried that. I just tried again. I'm supposed to go a level down, correct? When I come back in the game the room shakes and the door breaks like he's supposed to be there, but he isn't, and the stairwell isn't lit up, so I'm stuck.


----------



## Demented

Guess I need to play in some good groups in order to get the good gear like I keep seeing.









But with so many playing RoS, and me not having it, are there really any groups that are running the old game basically?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Guess I need to play in some good groups in order to get the good gear like I keep seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with so many playing RoS, and me not having it, are there really any groups that are running the old game basically?


I'm still playing old game.

Don't think I can offer you any partying options, but there's one thing I can tell you :

I'm sure you at least have 1-2 friends rocking RoS. Have a player craft weapons for you that have reduced level requirements. I'm lv60, used to be fairly poorly geared, now tearing things up with a 2k damage bow (+int though cuz my friend was wizard, but the extra damage made up for it)


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

i hate, and love this game!!!!!!!! it makes me sooooooooooo mad, yet i cant stop playing!!! whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Yep - I tried that. I just tried again. I'm supposed to go a level down, correct? When I come back in the game the room shakes and the door breaks like he's supposed to be there, but he isn't, and the stairwell isn't lit up, so I'm stuck.


Haven you tried standing a few feet away from the door? You have to be at a certain area to trigger the door to break down. Make sure to stay a few feet away, directly at the front of the door. If you are very close, very far or at the side, the door will not open.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm still playing old game.
> 
> Don't think I can offer you any partying options, but there's one thing I can tell you :
> 
> I'm sure you at least have 1-2 friends rocking RoS. Have a player craft weapons for you that have reduced level requirements. I'm lv60, used to be fairly poorly geared, now tearing things up with a 2k damage bow (+int though cuz my friend was wizard, but the extra damage made up for it)


I'm fairly certain that crafted items are immediately account bound, the item must have been a rare drop.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that crafted items are immediately account bound, the item must have been a rare drop.


Even rares?

he's only giving me yellow items so I'm not sure.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Even rares?
> 
> he's only giving me yellow items so I'm not sure.


I want to say since 2.0 that all crafted items are account bound.

I'm at work, so I can't test it right now.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Yep - I tried that. I just tried again. I'm supposed to go a level down, correct? When I come back in the game the room shakes and the door breaks like he's supposed to be there, but he isn't, and the stairwell isn't lit up, so I'm stuck.


Do you have a frozen shield up or something that would cause AoE damage around you? If you do it will break the door and he wont show up and you wont be able to continue to the next level. But you can still TP back to town and start over. Just dont start your shield until AFTER he shows up. Should work.


----------



## MR-e

^ same deal if you have firewalkers. take the boots off, go up through the door then put you boots back on and trigger him.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I want to say since 2.0 that all crafted items are account bound.
> 
> I'm at work, so I can't test it right now.


Yep, all crafted items are account bound, and can't be traded with people in the game like normal drops can.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, all crafted items are account bound, and can't be traded with people in the game like normal drops can.


I think it is only crafted rares and up from the smith, at low level you can toss around blue items.


Spoiler: Patch Notes



GENERAL
Greatly increased the survivability of pets summoned by several items and skills, including:
Skycutter
Maximus
The Gidbinn
Genzaniku
Litany of the Undaunted
Call of the Ancients
Falling Sword - Rise Brothers
All Town hubs have had the placement of the Nephalem Rift Obelisk, Orek, and Kadala adjusted to help reduce the chance of accidental clicking
The Blacksmith's Belongings box in Act I no longer has collision
Return to Top
CLASSES
Barbarian
Philosophy
Many skills that spend Fury feel great, but when it comes time to generate Fury the single-target options don't feel meaty compared to the generators that can hit more than one target at a time. As a result, we are increasing the potency of those single-target generators to be more competitive.
Active Skills
Bash
Increased base damage from 170% to 215% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Clobber
Increased chance to stun for 1.5 seconds from 30% to 35%
Skill Rune - Onslaught
Increased additional damage from 80% to 100% weapon damage
Frenzy
Increased base damage from 120% to 155% weapon damage
War Cry
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the 5 seconds of paused Fury degeneration after casting War Cry from working.
Weapon Throw
Increased base damage from 150% to 185% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Mighty Throw
Increased damage from 210% to 270% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Throwing Hammer
Increased chance to stun from 30% to 40%
Return to Top
Crusader
Philosophy
Many of the Crusader's Wrath spenders are below where we would like, while Heaven's Fury - Fires of Heaven was over-performing. We are toning back Fires of Heaven while increasing the potency of most of the other Crusader spenders to encourage greater build exploration.
The single-target Wrath generator spells, Punish and Justice, don't feel meaty compared to generators that can hit more than one target at a time. As a result, we are increasing the potency of Punish and Justice to be more competitive.
We are making a few adjustments to improve Steed Charge. The cooldown and duration of the skill have both been reduced. Overall, this makes the total uptime for the skill slightly higher and, more importantly, you'll be able to hit the button more often. We're removing the ability for Steed Charge to break stuns, which allows us to focus on Steed Charge being primarily a mobility skill that can still get you out of root effects, such as Jailer. We still want Steed Charge to be useful in combat, so we're also increasing the damage on damage-focused runes.
General
Crusaders now take 15% less damage from all sources
Active Skills
Akarat's Champion
Skill Rune - Rally
Fixed an issue where Rally would not reduce the cooldown of Condemn
Blessed Hammer
Skill Rune - Burning Wrath
Increased radius from 5 to 8 yards
Increased pool damage from 95% to 150% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Icebound Hammer
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue where Icebound Hammer wasn't chilling enemies
Icebound Hammer no longer goes away when exploding
Blessed Shield
Increased base skill damage from 280% to 340% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Combust
Increased damage from 105% to 270% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Shattering Throw
Increased damage from 50% to 333% weapon damage
Known Issue: The tooltip for this skill rune does not reflect this change
Fist of the Heavens
Increased base skill's impact damage from 250% to 340% weapon damage
Increased base skill's bolt damage from 210% to 340% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Divine Well
Increased damage from 14% to 80% weapon damage
Increased bolt zap search radius from 12 to 18 yards
Skill Rune - Fissure
Increased area of effect damage from 80% to 400% weapon damage over 5 seconds
Increased Arc capsule damage radius from 3 to 6 yards
Skill Rune - Heaven's Tempest
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue where Heaven's Tempest was not moving around in its intended pattern
Heaven's Fury
Skill Rune - Fires of Heaven
Reduced damage from 950% to 735% weapon damage
Justice
Increased base skill damage from 175% to 240% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Burst
Increased damage from 25% to 30% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Hammer of Pursuit
Hammer of Pursuit now seeks targets more quickly after cast
Increased damage from 200% to 300% weapon damage
Phalanx
Increased base skill damage from 295% to 380% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Bowmen
Increased damage from 85% to 160% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Bodyguard
Increased damage from 200% to 285% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Shield Charge
Increased damage from 75% to 180% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Stampede
Increased Stun chance from 25% to 30%
Punish
Increased base skill damage from 200% to 270% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Retaliate
Increased damage from 70% to 94% weapon damage
Shield Bash
Increased base skill damage from 325% to 370% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Crumble
Increased on death proc damage from 550% to 660% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Pound
Increased damage from 550% to 740% weapon damage
Increased bonus damage from shield Block Chance from 150% to 500%
Steed Charge
Reduced base skill cooldown from 25 to 16 seconds
Reduced base skill duration from 2 to 1.5 seconds
No longer breaks Stun
Skill Rune - Endurance
Reduced duration from 3 to 2 seconds
Skill Rune - Ramming Speed
Increased damage from 475% to 515% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Nightmare
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue where the Fire pools were not lasting their full intended duration
Skill Rune - Draw and Quarter
Increased damage from 125% to 185% weapon damage
Sweep Attack
Increased base damage from 400% to 440% weapon damage
Passive Skills
Lord Commander
Now reduces the cooldown of Steed Charge by 25% and Bombardment by 35%
Return to Top
Demon Hunter
Philosophy
Many skills that spend Hatred feel great, but when it comes time to generate Hatred the single-target options don't feel meaty compared to the generators that can hit more than one target at a time. As a result, we are increasing the potency of a few single-target generators to be more competitive.
Active Skills
Evasive Fire
Increased base middle shot damage from 160% to 200% weapon damage
Increased base side shot damage from 80% to 100% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Covering Fire
Bug Fix: Fixed a bug causing the side shot damage to be lower than the amount listed
Increased the damage of the side shots from 160% to 200% weapon damage
Increased the range of the side shots from 50% to 80% to match the range of the middle shot
Hungering Arrow
Increased base damage from 125% to 155% weapon damage
Sentry
Skill Rune - Guardian Turret
The damage reduction from this rune will now be reflected in the Toughness display
Return to Top
Monk
Philosophy
Monks are working as intended and Dashing Strike is perfectly balanced.
There are no Monk changes at this time. Monks are currently in a fairly comfortable place, but as with all aspects of the game, we will continue to monitor them and make changes as needed.
Return to Top
Witch Doctor
Philosophy
The Witch Doctor was lacking good options for when they were low on Mana. A lack of attractive Signature spells results in builds primarily focused on sustaining Mana for long periods of time. We are increasing the potency of a few single-target Signature spells to be more competitive so that there are still aggressive options while waiting for Mana to regenerate.
Haunt has received some changes to provide a low-Mana option as well as to emphasize options for a damage-over-time (DOT) play style.
Active Skills
Poison Dart
Increased base skill damage from 155% + 40% to 185% + 40% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Splinters
Increased damage from 65% to 105% weapon damage per dart
Skill Rune - Spined Dart
Increased amount of Mana returned from 25 to 50
Skill Rune - Flaming Dart
Increased damage from 275% to 425% weapon damage over 4 seconds
Damage over time from Flaming Dart can now stack with itself
Skill Rune - Snake to the Face
Stun chance increased from 25% to 33%-35%
Corpse Spiders
Increased base skill damage from 216% to 324% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Leaping Spiders
Increased damage from 238% to 383% weapon damage
Skill Rune - Blazing Spiders
Increased damage from 259% to 400% weapon damage
Firebomb
Skill Rune - Pyrogeist
Increased damage from 560% to 880% weapon damage
Haunt
Reduced Mana cost from 200 to 50
Increased base skill damage from 1465% over 6 seconds to 4000% over 12 seconds
Return to Top
Wizard
Philosophy
Two skills on the Wizard, Arcane Orb - Frozen Orb and Electrocute, have bugs with their implementation. Unfortunately, these bug fixes do have the side effect of weakening these skills. Ultimately, this brings these skills back in line with other Wizard skills, which is why we chose to implement these fixes.
Teleport is receiving some changes to allow it to work in more situations. The range is being increased overall for each cast of Teleport. As a result, the Wormhole rune is receiving a reduction in the number of successive casts that can be completed. Previously, you could cover 140 yards in 4 casts and now you can cover 150 yards in 3 casts. Overall, this is a buff.
Active Skills
Arcane Orb
Frozen Orb
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue where Frozen Orb was chilling for longer than intended
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue where the Frozen Orb bonus damage radius was hitting a larger area than intended
Electrocute
Skill Rune - Surge of Power
Reduced proc scalar from 0.25 to 0.166
Teleport
Increased range from 35 to 50 yards
Skill Rune - Wormhole
Reduced maximum allowed teleports from 4 to 3
Passive Skills
Arcane Dynamo
Bug Fix: Arcane Dynamo now properly grants bonus damage to channeled spells
Prodigy
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue where Electrocute was granting double the intended amount of Arcane Power when used with Prodigy
Return to Top
ADVENTURE MODE
Nephalem Rifts
Nephalem Obelisks now have a short cast time before they activate
Adjusted the potential layouts for Sewer and Aqueduct style dungeons to include more randomized options
Return to Top
CRAFTING
Level 70 crafted sets no longer require Flawless Royal gems and instead now require Marquise gems
The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased
This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths
Death's Breaths are no longer required for level 61-70 Rare crafting recipes
Bug Fixes
Legendary crafted shields now provide the correct amount of Block Value for their level
Return to Top
ITEMS
The treasure from Resplendent Chests has been improved to feel more resplendent
Malthael is now much more afraid, and will more consistently drop the Reaper's Fear Legendary crafting material
Bug Fixes
Legendary Follower relics will no longer roll incorrect Primary stats
Gloves of Worship no longer grant 60 minute buffs for Empowered or Fleeting Shrines
Return to Top
MONSTERS
Damage from ghosts with the Soul Siphon ability has been reduced
Poison Enchanted:
Duration of each Poison Enchanted globule reduced from 8 to 6 seconds.
Maximum number of Poison Enchanted globules has been reduced from 4 to 3 per cast
Poison Enchanted is now triggered with more variation in timing from Champion packs
The "Kill Malthael" quest is now required to be completed before Malthael will drop loot
Return to Top
QUESTS
The Crazy Climber event now requires players to kill the monsters spawned during the event to complete
The Jar of Souls event now spawns additional monsters in Torment I and higher
The Matriarch's Bones event now spawns additional monsters in Torment I and higher
In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest
Return to Top
USER INTERFACE
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue where game objects were prioritized over chat links in the chat window
Fixed an issue where players were sometimes unable to click on chat links at the bottom of the chat window


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm fairly certain that crafted items are immediately account bound, the item must have been a rare drop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Even rares?
> 
> he's only giving me yellow items so I'm not sure.


I am pretty sure crafted items are account bound. I know as soon as you enchant an item it is, but I honestly haven't played with rare crafted much (didn't particularly look at whether they were account bound as I was making them for myself).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Haven you tried standing a few feet away from the door? You have to be at a certain area to trigger the door to break down. Make sure to stay a few feet away, directly at the front of the door. If you are very close, very far or at the side, the door will not open.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Do you have a frozen shield up or something that would cause AoE damage around you? If you do it will break the door and he wont show up and you wont be able to continue to the next level. But you can still TP back to town and start over. Just dont start your shield until AFTER he shows up. Should work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^ same deal if you have firewalkers. take the boots off, go up through the door then put you boots back on and trigger him.


Ah, so maybe when I'm coming up through the door I'm breaking them. I do have fire walkers. The funny thing is I take them off to run by him before making the town portal. When I leave the game and come back in I put them back on, so I'm basically kicking my own ass. I'll try later. Thanks everyone!

BTW - patch notes look much different than the datamine from yesterday. It looks like only the Wizard got updates for classes?







I was looking forward to a couple of those WD updates.
**edit - I was looking at the patch notes update on the launcher. Rickles post has much more info. I'm assuming that all is accurate and not subject to a datamine "may not reflect actual patches"*

I played way too late last night, but legendary drops were doing well. I got my DPS past 1mil, but only if I continue equipping the pre-loot 2.0 witching hour, and also enabling pierce the veil. So, good for farming, but not really good for torment (kills mana too quick).


----------



## Rickles

Yea, I pulled those straight from the official site.
Quote:


> In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest


And I spent a good 3 hours farming for leg mats last night (got none... big surprise)
Quote:


> The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased
> This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths


Also apparently Blessed Shield can kill you or party members now if you have the shattering throw rune, just a heads up to anyone playing hardcore with a crusader or in a party with a crusader.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, I pulled those straight from the official site.
> And I spent a good 3 hours farming for leg mats last night (got none... big surprise)
> Also apparently Blessed Shield can kill you or party members now if you have the shattering throw rune, just a heads up to anyone playing hardcore with a crusader or in a party with a crusader.


thanks for the info. holy crap that would suck on hardcore!


----------



## cravinmild

Lol, i can see trolls in pub games doing this ^^^^^


----------



## Rickles

Also not in the patch notes but apparently WD pets are now benefiting from CHD... might finally get mine to 70

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12427873171


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, I pulled those straight from the official site.
> And I spent a good 3 hours farming for leg mats last night (got none... big surprise)
> Also apparently Blessed Shield can kill you or party members now if you have the shattering throw rune, just a heads up to anyone playing hardcore with a crusader or in a party with a crusader.


Good bye Manglemaw, you will be missed... hahah

Anyways, I'm up for normal rifts, to try to get a cindercoat out of kadala!


----------



## Cryosis00

Since Mal finally drops his crafting mats I was able to roll this.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Since Mal finally drops his crafting mats I was able to roll this.


I'll take those with int and poison damage please.


----------



## Tchernobyl

"Monks in a good place"?







Wonder how they are playing them, then...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Since Mal finally drops his crafting mats I was able to roll this.


How much time did you kill malt to get the crafting mat?

i'd like to craft the bracers as well


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Nice week end thanks to the xp boost!
> 
> Just went from Paragon 0 to Paragon 76.
> 
> Also got some nice gears.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208
> 
> Also had a 2490 dps danetta's revenge but still trying to roll a socket haha (maybe 13 rerolls so far...)
> Also have natalya's boost but i'm waiting to get a ring of royal grandeur before using them.
> 
> In game DPS is around 930k with my scoundrel hanging around.
> 
> Bounties and Manglemaw for a whole week-end. I need a break now. hahah


It's crazy how fast you level it with the bonus exp running full public games.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> It's crazy how fast you level it with the bonus exp running full public games.


Well I just did Manglemaw runs on T4 solo for the most part. I wanted to do my own thing.

Torment 4 was fine for me.

Truly happy with my magefists but still looking for a cindercoat and andariel's.

I'll keep normal rifting for now and gamble shards with Kadala.

Strafe build for normal rifts is really fun and efficient for speed farming.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/demon-hunter#aidVSO!XbZS!ZYcZZY


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> How much time did you kill malt to get the crafting mat?
> 
> i'd like to craft the bracers as well


Killed him about 8 - 10 times on T1 .. dropped the mats 2 times.

I was able to roll those bracers on my 2nd craft


----------



## RX7-2nr

I thought this whole time that Arcane Dynamo was not intended to work with channeled spells. 60% increased damage and if you're set up right you can spam Disintegrate/Arcane Torrent almost indefinitely. I know it used to work, but when it stopped working I thought they had changed it to work only on the first cast of the channel. Turns out it was actually a bug that made it stop working and they just fixed it. I was seeing 2.5+ mil ticks from Disintegrate just now when I tested it.

Now I just need more Arcane Damage % gear.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I thought this whole time that Arcane Dynamo was not intended to work with channeled spells. 60% increased damage and if you're set up right you can spam Disintegrate/Arcane Torrent almost indefinitely. I know it used to work, but when it stopped working I thought they had changed it to work only on the first cast of the channel. Turns out it was actually a bug that made it stop working and they just fixed it. I was seeing 2.5+ mil ticks from Disintegrate just now when I tested it.
> 
> Now I just need more Arcane Damage % gear.


...

I just finished leveling my WD... I think wizard is next!


----------



## Sainesk

best patch change award goes to:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Blacksmith's Belongings box in Act I no longer has collision



whoever did the initial change that started causing that...







i'd probably buy them a drink for funniest way to troll players.

My main is arcane wizard so not really upset about Frozen orb fix (arcane wiz is way stronger anyway, just luckily most wizards were on the frozen orb bandwagon)

Love it, crafting is much more viable now:



Spoiler: Crafting changes



Level 70 crafted sets no longer require Flawless Royal gems and instead now require Marquise gems
The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased

This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths

Death's Breaths are no longer required for level 61-70 Rare crafting recipes
Bug Fixes

Legendary crafted shields now provide the correct amount of Block Value for their level

Malthael is now much more afraid, and will more consistently drop the Reaper's Fear Legendary crafting material



Now i'll have to find a shrine every 10 minutes, not really a big deal when 4 players can split in a new game and a low torment rift doesn't take more than 10 mins to do anyway:



Spoiler: Gloves of Worship fix



Gloves of Worship no longer grant 60 minute buffs for Empowered or Fleeting Shrines


----------



## SirWaWa

any benefit playing d3 with those nvidia beta drivers? it's the only game i'm maining currently


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Killed him about 8 - 10 times on T1 .. dropped the mats 2 times.
> 
> I was able to roll those bracers on my 2nd craft


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> best patch change award goes to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Blacksmith's Belongings box in Act I no longer has collision
> 
> 
> 
> whoever did the initial change that started causing that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd probably buy them a drink for funniest way to troll players.
> 
> My main is arcane wizard so not really upset about Frozen orb fix (arcane wiz is way stronger anyway, just luckily most wizards were on the frozen orb bandwagon)
> 
> Love it, crafting is much more viable now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crafting changes
> 
> 
> 
> Level 70 crafted sets no longer require Flawless Royal gems and instead now require Marquise gems
> 
> The drop rate of unique Legendary crafting materials has been significantly increased
> This matches the drop rate of Death's Breaths
> Death's Breaths are no longer required for level 61-70 Rare crafting recipes
> 
> Bug Fixes
> Legendary crafted shields now provide the correct amount of Block Value for their level
> 
> Malthael is now much more afraid, and will more consistently drop the Reaper's Fear Legendary crafting material
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'll have to find a shrine every 10 minutes, not really a big deal when 4 players can split in a new game and a low torment rift doesn't take more than 10 mins to do anyway:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Gloves of Worship fix
> 
> 
> 
> Gloves of Worship no longer grant 60 minute buffs for Empowered or Fleeting Shrines


Crafting changes are indeed really good!

I'm definitely up to farm Malthael now.


----------



## kremtok

Thanks for all the advice on upgrading my Nat's Slayer. I rerolled it today and got this on the first try:



Can't really expect it to get a whole lot better than that! It puts me up to 734k unbuffed.

When I started playing today I got a quiver so crappy that it went straight to the smith and was turned into a Forgotten Soul. Then I rerolled the Nat's Slayer and hit the road.

Next I got this bow:



I don't even know if it's worth working with; thoughts?

Then I picked up this armor



I was very excited to find a Tyrael's Might, but then I identified it. I'm pretty sure it's useless. Can't win them all, I guess.


----------



## psyclum

only "bow" worth looking at is the Krindershot. all others = soul

only xbow really worth a look is the Manticore or the Buriza-Do Kyanon. all others = soul

otherwise, 1h xbow is the way to go for dps build. you simply can NOT beat 2 green gems. when it comes to dps output no matter how perfect your quiver rolled


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, I got back into D3 with RoS and was wondering if you guys have a clan on EU servers? If so I'd love to join you guys for some t1 gameplay


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, I got back into D3 with RoS and was wondering if you guys have a clan on EU servers? If so I'd love to join you guys for some t1 gameplay


yup my boys and i go big on the eu side. pm me your handle and ill add you to the friends list. if your interested.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

so seriously, is there anyone here working with a barb, that has a good set-up or build. ive been trying to get mine diald in and i seem to be falling realy realy short. i dont have the worst gear, its not the best but i cant seem to get my abilities right. wither i deal a butt load of damage and leave my self open to die seems with one blow, or i, well i just die even in normal. every sight i get sent to shows builds i copy them and it works but my barb dosent feel balanced. and what are these buffs?? how do they work, how do i set my barb with the buffs, and the passive abbilitys. im not the best at this game as you can see but im trying to learn. some one help a brother out here please.....







:thumb:


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> so seriously, is there anyone here working with a barb, that has a good set-up or build. ive been trying to get mine diald in and i seem to be falling realy realy short. i dont have the worst gear, its not the best but i cant seem to get my abilities right. wither i deal a butt load of damage and leave my self open to die seems with one blow, or i, well i just die even in normal. every sight i get sent to shows builds i copy them and it works but my barb dosent feel balanced. and what are these buffs?? how do they work, how do i set my barb with the buffs, and the passive abbilitys. im not the best at this game as you can see but im trying to learn. some one help a brother out here please.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Focus on Toughness and stun since the barb is a tank.
Damage output is not as important as stun rate and chance to crit.
I haven't played on my barb since the first two weeks of D3's release but they should be quite similar still.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> only "bow" worth looking at is the Krindershot. all others = soul
> 
> only xbow really worth a look is the Manticore or the Buriza-Do Kyanon. all others = soul
> 
> otherwise, 1h xbow is the way to go for dps build. you simply can NOT beat 2 green gems. when it comes to dps output no matter how perfect your quiver rolled


What makes the buriza so good? I got one recently (without socket though







). Using an Uskang bow at the moment, the attack speed is just great for hungering shot for hatred regen.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Focus on Toughness and stun since the barb is a tank.
> Damage output is not as important as stun rate and chance to crit.
> I haven't played on my barb since the first two weeks of D3's release but they should be quite similar still.


hmmm as far as toughness we talking gear whys, jelels, or ability whys. as far as crit chance i see theres abilities that amp that up. ill have to look at all that madness tonight when i get home and log on.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> "Monks in a good place"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how they are playing them, then...


As a monk, I definitely think we're in a good place. Not OP like a wizard, but strong. I see a lot of build variety, which is exactly what blizzard is looking for.

Just play bounties/rifts on a difficulty you can comfortably handle. Keep going until you get gear upgrades, bit by bit. Eventually, you get to where you can handle higher difficulties easily, then you move on.

My monk just broke 700k damage last night with 285k life, 1450 AR, and 9000 armor. Doing great!


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*
> 
> As a monk, I definitely think we're in a good place. Not OP like a wizard, but strong. I see a lot of build variety, which is exactly what blizzard is looking for.
> 
> Just play bounties/rifts on a difficulty you can comfortably handle. Keep going until you get gear upgrades, bit by bit. Eventually, you get to where you can handle higher difficulties easily, then you move on.
> 
> My monk just broke 700k damage last night with 285k life, 1450 AR, and 9000 armor. Doing great!


I agree with you that the monk is in a good place. Could it be more powerful, sure it could. But with elemental damage you can get a very diverse build.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

seriouse question should i look for all resist as well being a barb. i find when the elliets drop stuff like lava and crap i get eating up. should i change some of my red jewels for those new white ones??


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*
> 
> As a monk, I definitely think we're in a good place. Not OP like a wizard, but strong. I see a lot of build variety, which is exactly what blizzard is looking for.
> 
> Just play bounties/rifts on a difficulty you can comfortably handle. Keep going until you get gear upgrades, bit by bit. Eventually, you get to where you can handle higher difficulties easily, then you move on.
> 
> My monk just broke 700k damage last night with 285k life, 1450 AR, and 9000 armor. Doing great!


Damage is my problem. I hover around 250k, but with 4 mill toughness. I'll post a profile link later when I'm not at work


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> My main is arcane wizard so not really upset about Frozen orb fix (arcane wiz is way stronger anyway, just luckily most wizards were on the frozen orb bandwagon)


As is mine. Quite frankly, I know a lot of wizards that stare in "space" and just shotgun the orb so, I'm quite glad it was fixed.

I didn't really notice any difference in damage...but, it seems there's a lot of QQ about it...


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> seriouse question should i look for all resist as well being a barb. i find when the elliets drop stuff like lava and crap i get eating up. should i change some of my red jewels for those new white ones??


Have you tried the build I suggested?

All resist is a huge stat for any mellee character and you probably want to get to 70% reduction for each type of elemental damage. If you mouse over the number in the details window it will tell you what % you are at.

Other pretty important stats are life on hit and life regen. Post a link to your profile and I can give you some suggestions on what to replace and what you want to look for.


----------



## cravinmild

dang how you guys getting such high dps. Ive been grinding since ros release and i have a hard time keeping 300k dps, heck still running normal cause i get stomped lol


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> dang how you guys getting such high dps. Ive been grinding since ros release and i have a hard time keeping 300k dps, heck still running normal cause i get stomped lol


What class are u playing? My barb is at 700k dps now with 4.5m toughness and 50k healing. I find alot more legendary drops in multi player.


----------



## the9quad

My barb has 2 full set piece bonuses, is using 5 pieces of set gear, and the rest legendary. Focused in strength, crit, resist, life on hit etc... Still only doing 400k dmg with 4 mill toughness and 13k healing. Not sure what I am doing wrong and am about fed up with this game.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> My barb has 2 full set piece bonuses, is using 5 pieces of set gear, and the rest legendary. Focused in strength, crit, resist, life on hit etc... Still only doing 400k dmg with 4 mill toughness and 13k healing. Not sure what I am doing wrong and am about fed up with this game.


What build are u using? What is your CD & CC at? I am running a lightning build and I have 500% crit damage with 50% crit chance.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> dang how you guys getting such high dps. Ive been grinding since ros release and i have a hard time keeping 300k dps, heck still running normal cause i get stomped lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> My barb has 2 full set piece bonuses, is using 5 pieces of set gear, and the rest legendary. Focused in strength, crit, resist, life on hit etc... Still only doing 400k dmg with 4 mill toughness and 13k healing. Not sure what I am doing wrong and am about fed up with this game.


I would be willing to bet that your rings and ammy are the reason for your low damage.

Your ammy is the second biggest place to gain CHD you want as close to 100 on it as you can get.

Basically you want*:


Spoiler: Jewelry



Primary Stat
Increased Attk Speed
Crit hit chance
Crit hit damage





Spoiler: Gloves



Primary
Vitality
Crit hit damage
Crit hit chance





Spoiler: Bracers



Primary
Vitality
All res
Crit hit chance





Spoiler: Chest



Primary
Vitality
All Res
3 sockets





Spoiler: Legs



Primary
Vitality
All Res
2 sockets





Spoiler: Shoulders



Primary
Vitality
All res
% Life





Spoiler: Helm



Primary
Vitality
Attk Speed (or maybe all res or even a socket)
Crit hit chance





Spoiler: Belt



Primary
Vitality
All res
______ (not really sure here, shore up what you need to)



With that in mind bonuses can change things but you could actually be hurting your numbers significantly with a bad legendary for a slot where a good rare would do you much better in terms of damage or toughness.

*You can pretty much ignore secondary stats.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> so seriously, is there anyone here working with a barb, that has a good set-up or build. ive been trying to get mine diald in and i seem to be falling realy realy short. i dont have the worst gear, its not the best but i cant seem to get my abilities right. wither i deal a butt load of damage and leave my self open to die seems with one blow, or i, well i just die even in normal. every sight i get sent to shows builds i copy them and it works but my barb dosent feel balanced. and what are these buffs?? how do they work, how do i set my barb with the buffs, and the passive abbilitys. im not the best at this game as you can see but im trying to learn. some one help a brother out here please.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


If you are familiar with the old whirlwind build, it is still very viable in terms of killing stuff and staying alive. Two important things that you need for the build -- 1) Enough all resist just to keep you alive and 2) Lotsa crit rate. Put some high life on hit and you are invincible.

Here's the skill that I currently have:

Frenzy - Smite
Whirlwind - Blood funnel
Ground Stomp - Wrenching smash
Overpower - Momentum
Battle rage - Into the fray
Avalanche - Lahar

Passives: Superstition - Weapons master - Unforgiving - Bloodthirst

This build gives you almost an infinite fury for whirlwind against mobs and champions dealing ranged or non-elemental damage (thanks to superstition). Make sure to keep battle rage on, ground stomp to keep enemies close/stunned and whirlwind forever. You just use Overpower if your fury dips around 75%, momentum shortens your overpower every time you crit so the higher the crit rate, the better. Avalanche is your heavy hitting skill and lahar lowers the cool down every time you spend fury (plus you gain hp every time you use fury thanks to blood thirst). The downside of this build is that it is so boring because all you have to do is hold your whirlwind button till everything is dead lol.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice on upgrading my Nat's Slayer. I rerolled it today and got this on
> 
> Then I picked up this armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very excited to find a Tyrael's Might, but then I identified it. I'm pretty sure it's useless. Can't win them all, I guess.


I found same armor for barb but it was not worth it then I found a two hander sword and one hand axe pretty much useless legendaries too oh well just my luck


----------



## Theroty

Here is my crusader. In game he has 7 or 8 mil toughness and is at around 580k dps i believe. Also has about 30k healing.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Theroty-1817/hero/43761020


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> If you are familiar with the old whirlwind build, it is still very viable in terms of killing stuff and staying alive. Two important things that you need for the build -- 1) Enough all resist just to keep you alive and 2) Lotsa crit rate. Put some high life on hit and you are invincible.
> 
> Here's the skill that I currently have:
> 
> Frenzy - Smite
> Whirlwind - Blood funnel
> Ground Stomp - Wrenching smash
> Overpower - Momentum
> Battle rage - Into the fray
> Avalanche - Lahar
> 
> Passives: Superstition - Weapons master - Unforgiving - Bloodthirst
> 
> This build gives you almost an infinite fury for whirlwind against mobs and champions dealing ranged or non-elemental damage (thanks to superstition). Make sure to keep battle rage on, ground stomp to keep enemies close/stunned and whirlwind forever. You just use Overpower if your fury dips around 75%, momentum shortens your overpower every time you crit so the higher the crit rate, the better. Avalanche is your heavy hitting skill and lahar lowers the cool down every time you spend fury (plus you gain hp every time you use fury thanks to blood thirst). The downside of this build is that it is so boring because all you have to do is hold your whirlwind button till everything is dead lol.


This play-style might work, but it is far from optimal.

I can tell you LoH is garbage, especially if you are running Bloodthirst.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> This play-style might work, but it is far from optimal.
> 
> I can tell you LoH is garbage, especially if you are running Bloodthirst.


True, my dps really low because I'm missing out on other dps boosting stats. I just got juliet's cameo so that helps a lot in terms of survivability, hopefully when I get rid of my pre-loot 2.0 items I should be able to get a different build


----------



## yahu

@ Rickles - good advice, especially regarding hurting stats equipping a legendary and disregarding rares. I have a buddy that thinks he is plateaued at DPS with his monk build, meanwhile his toughness is ridiculous, and he's not even running a socketed weapon. I have been telling him till I'm blue in the face to roll a socket on his weapon but he won't listen to me.

He is trying to find full set armor, and has 3 pieces now. I keep telling him he's likely holding himself back due to this, and his toughness is off the chart. Meanwhile - he makes a great wall to stand behind!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> What makes the buriza so good? I got one recently (without socket though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Using an Uskang bow at the moment, the attack speed is just great for hungering shot for hatred regen.


buriza is like the DH version of azurewrath. it can pierce and it freezes. its useful in situations where you want to play more defensively.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubemonkey*
> 
> As a monk, I definitely think we're in a good place. Not OP like a wizard, but strong. I see a lot of build variety, which is exactly what blizzard is looking for.
> 
> Just play bounties/rifts on a difficulty you can comfortably handle. Keep going until you get gear upgrades, bit by bit. Eventually, you get to where you can handle higher difficulties easily, then you move on.
> 
> My monk just broke 700k damage last night with 285k life, 1450 AR, and 9000 armor. Doing great!


http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744


You need to bump up your damage, luckily that's pretty easy.

Sockets in weapons give huge DPS boost... putting an emerald into my main weapon on my DH added 100k DPS! I would roll a socket on your offhand, but the mainhand I would consider salvaging. It's not really worth the materials to roll a socket into.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You need to bump up your damage, luckily that's pretty easy.
> 
> Sockets in weapons give huge DPS boost... putting an emerald into my main weapon on my DH added 100k DPS! I would roll a socket on your offhand, but the mainhand I would consider salvaging. It's not really worth the materials to roll a socket into.


I disagree.. 1% Crit chance is pretty good (if you consider a 1:10 ratio) and it has 35% crit damage as well. I'd roll for a socket on the offhand however (I'd personally remove the cooldown reduction).

The rings and ammy are the biggest thing holding up the damage, they need more Crit hit chance and damage especially, essentially these 3 sockets can get your up to 200% CHD.

I see you have rolled a couple items into cooldown reduction, but with only 1 real cooldown (epiphany) I would say it isn't worth it.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You need to bump up your damage, luckily that's pretty easy.
> 
> Sockets in weapons give huge DPS boost... putting an emerald into my main weapon on my DH added 100k DPS! I would roll a socket on your offhand, but the mainhand I would consider salvaging. It's not really worth the materials to roll a socket into.


Haven't had that much luck with weapons so far. The good things I've gotten lately are this:
























I clearly need more lost souls!


----------



## Crazy9000

That Odyn Sun would have been just what you needed if it had dex instead of int







.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That Odyn Sun would have been just what you needed if it had dex instead of int
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Or if the nailbiter had any dex at all! I could try rolling dex on the 2h, but it's a bit eh otherwise. Dual wield is still better.


----------



## steve210

Travis Day
Game Designer
A series of hotfixes will be deployed today making more adjustments to overall reward structures within the game. I wanted to take a minute to explain the reasons for the changes that we are making. A driving goal of our design has been to make killing monsters feel rewarding, we want you all to find tons of cool items that you are excited about but more importantly we want you to have fun while doing it.

Rifts have always been intended to be the most efficient play method in the game, currently they aren't for a number of reasons. Part of this has to do with the high level of efficiency in farming that players find doing things like farming Manglemaw, Razorclaw and any other number of unique monsters. Another contributing element is that farming chests without having to actually fight monsters is far more effective than actually fighting the monsters. It is very important to us that chests are exciting to find and feel rewarding but presently they are far too common and reliable to farm in certain areas of the game.

Finally Kadala, she has always been intended to give players some degree of control over their item upgrades. While we don't want players to simply pick and choose from a list of items at an excessively high cost, we do want you to have an answer to the question "How do I upgrade my boots?". Kadala is meant to be that answer, she is meant to give you some direct control over the types of items you find. Since we are increasing the overall reward structure of the game she is also going to be increasing but by a larger amount than the rest of the changes since she didn't feel rewarding enough to us.

Without further delay here is a list of the changes that will be coming in the hotfix.

The Bad!
Unique monsters now drop less items.
*Uniques were dropping far more loot than their difficulty would warrant.

Chest spawns have been thinned out across all acts of the game.
*Ideally chests become less common and something that players can't flip games to farm. It is our goal to make them feel exciting and rewarding when you find them.

The Good!
The bonus legendary drop rate for rifts is being increased from 25% to 100%!
*This means that while in a rift your chance to find a legendary item from monsters, chests, elites, and everything else is double what it is outside of rifts. No this does not mean opening bounty bags in rifts is the new hotness. ;P

Kadala's legendary drop rate has been significantly increased.
*Blood Shards are meant to be a compelling element of rift rewards and something players are excited to get.

Loot is an incredibly important aspect of Diablo games and we will continue to keep a very close eye on it. If more problems arise we will continue striving to address them. It isn't our goal to take loot away from people, we just want to make sure they are having as much fun as possible while finding it and these changes all support that goal.

Good hunting and link the loot!

Travis Day
#1
5 minutes ago

Nice stuff ?


----------



## RX7-2nr

I finally find a legendary amulet and it's this junk

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/halcyons-ascent


----------



## Crazy9000

I think nerfing boss runs is dumb. That's part of the game IMO... as long as they aren't too crazy in items, it should be kept at least viable.

The rift increase is nice though, and it's a pretty big one. I've got 200 rift keys lying around, looks like they will be put to use.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> If you are familiar with the old whirlwind build, it is still very viable in terms of killing stuff and staying alive. Two important things that you need for the build -- 1) Enough all resist just to keep you alive and 2) Lotsa crit rate. Put some high life on hit and you are invincible.
> 
> Here's the skill that I currently have:
> 
> Frenzy - Smite
> Whirlwind - Blood funnel
> Ground Stomp - Wrenching smash
> Overpower - Momentum
> Battle rage - Into the fray
> Avalanche - Lahar
> 
> Passives: Superstition - Weapons master - Unforgiving - Bloodthirst
> 
> This build gives you almost an infinite fury for whirlwind against mobs and champions dealing ranged or non-elemental damage (thanks to superstition). Make sure to keep battle rage on, ground stomp to keep enemies close/stunned and whirlwind forever. You just use Overpower if your fury dips around 75%, momentum shortens your overpower every time you crit so the higher the crit rate, the better. Avalanche is your heavy hitting skill and lahar lowers the cool down every time you spend fury (plus you gain hp every time you use fury thanks to blood thirst). The downside of this build is that it is so boring because all you have to do is hold your whirlwind button till everything is dead lol.


thanks for the help, it awsome you took the time to help. i will give this build a sure try once i get off. i may just leave work early lol.... now how to get the wife and the kiddo to not be home for a few hours while i play!!!! might have to give her the credit card and let her go big at the mall lol.


----------



## Mikecdm

Switched to a disintegrate build yesterday. Its not bad, but seems I lost some toughness in the transition. Wondering if LoH works with disintegrate. I have some paragon points that I haven't used yet.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WuBanga1-1995/hero/21066381


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Switched to a disintegrate build yesterday. Its not bad, but seems I lost some toughness in the transition. Wondering if LoH works with disintegrate. I have some paragon points that I haven't used yet.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WuBanga1-1995/hero/21066381


Not well, I just have quite a bit of all res (over 7.7k Int) and maxed life regen paragon for survival + kill them before they kill you tactics. Entropy everywhere besides Malthael where I find intensify rune allows you to keep your distance if needed.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> If you are familiar with the old whirlwind build, it is still very viable in terms of killing stuff and staying alive. Two important things that you need for the build -- 1) Enough all resist just to keep you alive and 2) Lotsa crit rate. Put some high life on hit and you are invincible.
> 
> Here's the skill that I currently have:
> 
> Frenzy - Smite
> Whirlwind - Blood funnel
> Ground Stomp - Wrenching smash
> Overpower - Momentum
> Battle rage - Into the fray
> Avalanche - Lahar
> 
> Passives: Superstition - Weapons master - Unforgiving - Bloodthirst
> 
> This build gives you almost an infinite fury for whirlwind against mobs and champions dealing ranged or non-elemental damage (thanks to superstition). Make sure to keep battle rage on, ground stomp to keep enemies close/stunned and whirlwind forever. You just use Overpower if your fury dips around 75%, momentum shortens your overpower every time you crit so the higher the crit rate, the better. Avalanche is your heavy hitting skill and lahar lowers the cool down every time you spend fury (plus you gain hp every time you use fury thanks to blood thirst). The downside of this build is that it is so boring because all you have to do is hold your whirlwind button till everything is dead lol.


How do you have avalanche and overpower?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> How do you have avalanche and overpower?


There's an option you have to change... I think it's "elective skill mode" in gameplay options.


----------



## navynuke499

Cant wait to get off work today and play, I might finally break 1 mil damage.


----------



## Tchernobyl

So, uh. Did they implement a execute type function in the game in the last patch?

When mobs are almost dead, say 10-15% or so, my monk's crits seem to increase to absolutely crazy amounts. This is the same monk that does 250k damage.... but I've seen the crits go from 5 million... to 400 million. Wait, no, I just saw a 509 million.

WHAT.

Actually, now that I look at it some more, It's not even useful - this seems to happen when the mob would hit from the next hit anyway (say, a 400k dmg swing), but instead it's multiplying the damage by an ungodly amount. This is happening from any skill, sweeping wind, scorpion kick, deadly reach.... What's going on? xD

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744 Nothing I wear would explain this... (I normally have an amulet that gives me 19% more lightning damage on top of what I already have, but switched it out for this for a moment).


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> So, uh. Did they implement a execute type function in the game in the last patch?
> 
> When mobs are almost dead, say 10-15% or so, my monk's crits seem to increase to absolutely crazy amounts. This is the same monk that does 250k damage.... but I've seen the crits go from 5 million... to 400 million. Wait, no, I just saw a 509 million.
> 
> WHAT.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at it some more, It's not even useful - this seems to happen when the mob would hit from the next hit anyway (say, a 400k dmg swing), but instead it's multiplying the damage by an ungodly amount. This is happening from any skill, sweeping wind, scorpion kick, deadly reach.... What's going on? xD
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744 Nothing I wear would explain this... (I normally have an amulet that gives me 19% more lightning damage on top of what I already have, but switched it out for this for a moment).


You're wearing a sever and that's what its effect does (slain enemies rest in pieces) - makes the killing blow that would kill them anyway do crazy damage numbers. Useless nowadays, but it used to be bugged/overpowered and worked with lifesteal before they fixed it which was hilarious since you could insta heal to full health with one hit.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> You're wearing a sever and that's what its effect does (slain enemies rest in pieces) - makes the killing blow that would kill them anyway do crazy damage numbers. Useless nowadays, but it used to be bugged and worked with lifesteal before they fixed it which was hilarious since you could insta heal to full health with one hit.


Oh, that explains it. I thought it was only a visual thing.









I didn't even think of lifesteal, but the first thing that came to mind was area damage. Would it work off of that?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Oh, that explains it. I thought it was only a visual thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of lifesteal, but the first thing that came to mind was area damage. Would it work off of that?


Sadly, nope. I think the weapon needs the buff though in its current state, don't see many people wishing they had one at the moment. I believe it still works with Marked for Death - Grim Reaper on DHs, so if you enjoy melee DH builds it could be fun.


----------



## skwannabe

Mostly been playing on Wizard ever seen ROS release.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HazukiSensei-1538/hero/40896904

Any suggestions on what I can improve?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Sadly, nope. I think the weapon needs the buff though in its current state, don't see many people wishing they had one at the moment. I believe it still works with Marked for Death - Grim Reaper on DHs, so if you enjoy melee DH builds it could be fun.


Knew it was too good to be true.







Still, with the dex reroll, it's better than the previous mace I was using, so it'll do for now!


----------



## MistaBernie

Man, I wish I could Barb like I used to..

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/20772438

I can tear up expert, but it's slow going in T1.. problem is, even with some decent googling I feel like I can't find decent information about the following -

1) how much all resist should I be running
2) is my crit chance high enough to support the crit damage gem in my weap
3) do those pants make me look fat
4) ignore number 3..

I've found some DPS builds but they feel clunky and unnatural (I know that sounds weird..)


----------



## Masked

I had assumed, these were "live" yesterday but, they actually went live at Midnight, EST. --> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12427063132



Spoiler: Patch 2.04



General
Kadala's Legendary drop rate has been increased.*
Unique Monsters now use the same loot table as Champions.*
The bonus Legendary drop rate for Nephalem Rifts has been increased from 25% to 100%*
The number of chests that spawn across Sanctuary has been reduced.*
The Unique Ebenezer Samuel no longer spawns 100% of the time on higher difficulties.*
The following change from the Patch Notes has been reverted:
In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest*
The profile menu now reports accurate play time for all classes, including the Crusader.
Crafting plans purchased from a vendor can no longer be sold back.

Items
Follower relics should now roll the appropriate stats for that follower.*
The following items had game-breaking bugs associated with them that are now resolved. They can once again drop in-game*:
Moonlight Ward
Hexing Pants of Mr. Yan
The Slanderer
Little Rogue
The Set bonuses from The Shadow's Mantle Class Set should now properly proc for only Demon Hunters.

Crusader
Blessed Shield - Shattering Throw
Should no longer cause players to deal Area Damage to themselves and allies.
Iron Maiden
This skill no longer erroneously scales with monster difficulty and provides 6102 Thorns @ level 70.
Please note the tooltip will not reflect this value. We plan to rework this skill in a future patch.



The big one being 25% to 100% + scaling...Means theoretically, in T6, you have a 1.15 x 6 = 6.9% chance to get a legendary...

That being said, I'm on FO and suffering from random DC's...


----------



## HarrisLam

im sorry.

does anyone have the math on "Crit chance VS efficiency of (DH) sharpshooter"

basically at what % of innate crit chance does the sharpshooter passive start to become ineffective. 25%? 35%?


----------



## MistaBernie

I had a number of random lag spikes (a few that caused deaths) last weeks on normally reliable internet. Wasn't the provider, as nothing else was messed up with my network at the time. Just glad I wasn't playing my HC toon (granted, she's not 70 yet, but would hate to lose all that progress because of a lag spike).


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I had a number of random lag spikes (a few that caused deaths) last weeks on normally reliable internet. Wasn't the provider, as nothing else was messed up with my network at the time. Just glad I wasn't playing my HC toon (granted, she's not 70 yet, but would hate to lose all that progress because of a lag spike).


I'm not even spiking.

Towards 8 or so, I decided to shut down my oracle server -- Opened up my entire line...DC'd literally 5 minutes later, 2-3x in a row on the Wizard...

Jaber wanted to do some "normal bounty runs" but, I was lagging so hard I could really only do 1 NR, then I just logged off after he left.

Ran a pathway just to make sure I wasn't hitting the Austin table and I'm not -- It's literally a 100ms ping solid from me --> them...Even on full load.

I'm making a guess that it's their server, they just don't realize it yet.

Might also be the primary hub but, it's definitely not a table...If it was a table, we'd //all// be having major issues considering Blizzard is literally in the middle of 2 tables.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Man, I wish I could Barb like I used to..
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/20772438
> 
> I can tear up expert, but it's slow going in T1.. problem is, even with some decent googling I feel like I can't find decent information about the following -
> 
> 1) how much all resist should I be running
> 2) is my crit chance high enough to support the crit damage gem in my weap
> 3) do those pants make me look fat
> 4) ignore number 3..
> 
> I've found some DPS builds but they feel clunky and unnatural (I know that sounds weird..)


I am no pro as I am still trying to get my barb geared up but looks like having 65-70% all resist is enough and the rest gets dedicated to damage. I found the info below from reddit regarding some recommended stats for each barb item.

Shoulders: Str+ CDR + Cooldown Skill + (Life% or Vit)
Helm: Str+ CC + Socket with CDR + (Spender Skill)
Chest: Str+ Socket with 3 AR + Cooldown Skill + (Life% or Vit)
Pants: Str+ Socket with 2 AR + Vit + (Life%)
Belt: Str+ Vit + (Life %) + (AR or LpSS)
Boots: Str+ Vit + Spender Skill + (AR)
Bracers: Str+ CC + Elemental% + (AR)
Gloves: Str+ CC + CDam + (CDR)
Ring: Str+ CDam + CC + (AVG or CDR)
Amulet: CDam + CC + Elemental% + (Str or AVG or CDR)
Weapon(s): Damage Roll + Str + Socket with CDam [130%] + (CDR)

Another good info that I read is about using skills with only 1 type of element (fire, lightning, etc) and then stacking elemental damage.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Man, I wish I could Barb like I used to..
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/20772438
> 
> I can tear up expert, but it's slow going in T1.. problem is, even with some decent googling I feel like I can't find decent information about the following -
> 
> 1) how much all resist should I be running
> 2) is my crit chance high enough to support the crit damage gem in my weap
> 3) do those pants make me look fat
> 4) ignore number 3..
> 
> I've found some DPS builds but they feel clunky and unnatural (I know that sounds weird..)


1.) enough to stay alive. It really depends on your play style as a barb. are you a ww barb or a stand and fight.
2.) I always try to get as close to 50% crit chance as I can for a DPS build. I would reroll these things to make the items better.
helm - reroll armor to crit chance.
gloves - reroll area damage to crit chance
ring 1 - you can reroll attack speed for crit chance or find another ring
ring 2 - scrap the litany it doesn't help you much
ammy - while the plus damage you rolled is nice there is nothing really on there that would make me want to keep it. I would look for an ammy that has strength and vit plus crit chance and crit damage. or a tri-fecta with strength on it

Those changes should give you a good boost in damage. also if you want an increase in damage and attack speed drop the 2hander and get 2 1handed weapons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744


Weapons - I would scrap the nailbiter since its already been rolled and you dont have a socket. The sever is good but i would reroll the % damage for a socket.
ammy - reroll attack speed for crit chance
nagelring - reroll either lph or vit for crit damage
pants - I might reroll deadly reach damage for sockets
chest - i would reroll to see if i could get 3 sockets.

if you feel you need more resist change the rune on MOH to time of need


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, I only have one decent 1H at the moment.. Just got the Royal emerald pattern though so I'll be upgrading that in my 2h at least.

I did do some of the above, but with mixed results. I had an old lvl 60 Ammy with 9.5% Crit Chance, 62% Crit Dmg and 289 str.. rerolled the ring a couple of times but ran out of deaths breaths, but I still have nearly doubled my dps at this point and still have 6 mil toughness, so I'm feeling better than before.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> 1.) enough to stay alive. It really depends on your play style as a barb. are you a ww barb or a stand and fight.
> 2.) I always try to get as close to 50% crit chance as I can for a DPS build. I would reroll these things to make the items better.
> helm - reroll armor to crit chance.
> gloves - reroll area damage to crit chance
> ring 1 - you can reroll attack speed for crit chance or find another ring
> ring 2 - scrap the litany it doesn't help you much
> ammy - while the plus damage you rolled is nice there is nothing really on there that would make me want to keep it. I would look for an ammy that has strength and vit plus crit chance and crit damage. or a tri-fecta with strength on it
> 
> Those changes should give you a good boost in damage. also if you want an increase in damage and attack speed drop the 2hander and get 2 1handed weapons.
> Weapons - I would scrap the nailbiter since its already been rolled and you dont have a socket. The sever is good but i would reroll the % damage for a socket.
> ammy - reroll attack speed for crit chance
> nagelring - reroll either lph or vit for crit damage
> pants - I might reroll deadly reach damage for sockets
> chest - i would reroll to see if i could get 3 sockets.
> 
> if you feel you need more resist change the rune on MOH to time of need


Where the heck do you people get enough lost souls to do all that?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> im sorry.
> 
> does anyone have the math on "Crit chance VS efficiency of (DH) sharpshooter"
> 
> basically at what % of innate crit chance does the sharpshooter passive start to become ineffective. 25%? 35%?


sharpshooter is a wasted passive







you are better off using other passives. the only thing sharpshooter is good for is a screenshot of fake dps


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Where the heck do you people get enough lost souls to do all that?


^ You mean forgotten soul? With the new rift changes, it now guarantees a legendary drop and I believe also a forgotten soul so you will soon be salvaging a lot of legendaries


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ^ You mean forgotten soul? With the new rift changes, it now guarantees a legendary drop and I believe also a forgotten soul so you will soon be salvaging a lot of legendaries


i don't think you are guaranteed a leg drop in rift. there is a good chance the rift guardian will drop a soul if you didn't get any leg in the rift, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ^ You mean forgotten soul? With the new rift changes, it now guarantees a legendary drop and I believe also a forgotten soul so you will soon be salvaging a lot of legendaries


it doesn't guarantee a leg or a forgotten soul, does it? I did two in a row last night and the second rift I got nothing, this was after the roll out of the hotfix, btw. If it is guaranteed, it's broken.


----------



## Nethermir

Edit: The patch notes say "The bonus Legendary drop rate for Nephalem Rifts has been increased from 25% to 100%*" so it is just the bonus and it does not mean guaranteed drops. I was just lucky last night lol.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I ran 3 rifts last night and got 3 legs and 3 forgotten souls so I assume that the patch notes meant 100% drop rate. I need to look at the patch notes again.


I posted them above but, here they are again:


Spoiler: Patch 2.04



General
Kadala's Legendary drop rate has been increased.*
Unique Monsters now use the same loot table as Champions.*
The bonus Legendary drop rate for Nephalem Rifts has been increased from 25% to 100%*
The number of chests that spawn across Sanctuary has been reduced.*
The Unique Ebenezer Samuel no longer spawns 100% of the time on higher difficulties.*
The following change from the Patch Notes has been reverted:
In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest*
The profile menu now reports accurate play time for all classes, including the Crusader.
Crafting plans purchased from a vendor can no longer be sold back.

Items
Follower relics should now roll the appropriate stats for that follower.*
The following items had game-breaking bugs associated with them that are now resolved. They can once again drop in-game*:
Moonlight Ward
Hexing Pants of Mr. Yan
The Slanderer
Little Rogue
The Set bonuses from The Shadow's Mantle Class Set should now properly proc for only Demon Hunters.

Crusader
Blessed Shield - Shattering Throw
Should no longer cause players to deal Area Damage to themselves and allies.
Iron Maiden
This skill no longer erroneously scales with monster difficulty and provides 6102 Thorns @ level 70.
Please note the tooltip will not reflect this value. We plan to rework this skill in a future patch.



The way that it's worded, I believe it's an increase in the % that CAN drop.

So if it's 1.15, multiply that PER tier...So it's not a 1.15x1.25 multipler anymore it's now 1.15x2/3/4/5/6...


----------



## Nethermir

^ Thanks for the clarification.

I also noticed that the patch notes says the manglemaw patch was reverted. So that means people can farm him again?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I posted them above but, here they are again:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Patch 2.04
> 
> 
> 
> General
> Kadala's Legendary drop rate has been increased.*
> Unique Monsters now use the same loot table as Champions.*
> The bonus Legendary drop rate for Nephalem Rifts has been increased from 25% to 100%*
> The number of chests that spawn across Sanctuary has been reduced.*
> The Unique Ebenezer Samuel no longer spawns 100% of the time on higher difficulties.*
> The following change from the Patch Notes has been reverted:
> In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest*
> The profile menu now reports accurate play time for all classes, including the Crusader.
> Crafting plans purchased from a vendor can no longer be sold back.
> 
> Items
> Follower relics should now roll the appropriate stats for that follower.*
> The following items had game-breaking bugs associated with them that are now resolved. They can once again drop in-game*:
> Moonlight Ward
> Hexing Pants of Mr. Yan
> The Slanderer
> Little Rogue
> The Set bonuses from The Shadow's Mantle Class Set should now properly proc for only Demon Hunters.
> 
> Crusader
> Blessed Shield - Shattering Throw
> Should no longer cause players to deal Area Damage to themselves and allies.
> Iron Maiden
> This skill no longer erroneously scales with monster difficulty and provides 6102 Thorns @ level 70.
> Please note the tooltip will not reflect this value. We plan to rework this skill in a future patch.
> 
> 
> 
> The way that it's worded, I believe it's an increase in the % that CAN drop.


The increase is 100% over the original rift legend drop rate, meaning they are twice as likely to drop. The torment legend bonus also gets applies if you play on torment, so they are twice as likely to happen in your respective torment.


----------



## Cryosis00

The increased Rift drop rate is great. Even though you still are not guaranteed a legendary per run, they drop much more often. I ran 6 T1 rifts (post hotfix) and and received 4 legendary items.

3 of the legs were 1h maces and terrible but the 4th was a lightning damage Andariels Visage. Nice find for my Lightning Monk.


----------



## yahu

I got done working last night @ ~2A. I had to try my pets still (hadn't gotten a chance to play since even that was buffed for WD). damage is very nice, and the dogs are more than fodder/aggro wall when I want them to be (I haven't been able to get any of them cool pet legendary drops yet). I played 2 rifts and one Act worth of bounties. I got at least 3 legendary rings (all were not worth re-rolling), a legendary 2-hand (not worth a re-roll), a legendary plan for shoulders that I'm biding my time on, some legendary mats (nothing I need yet), and the horadric cache Tyrael drops gave me legendary bracers that immediately improved dmg and toughness!

I damn near didn't get the last bit as my inventory was too full so Tyrael dropped it on the ground and I forgot about it and did the 2nd rift! Thankfully I saw it before jumping out, and got them bracers. I've now gotten decent bracers from horadric cache and before the recent buffs I got string of ears from kadala.

BTW - when people refer to her as gambling, I'm not sure I understand. I get blood shards for basically free (I suppose part of payment when running bounties/rifts), and I spend them on gear. I suppose it could be seen as 'gambling' to get legendaries, but it isn't like you're having to gamble something like current gear or gold, or even mats. Plus, you can turn the "gambled gear" around into mats or money as well. Anyhoo, the reason I'm writing all this is because I thought I was missing something when it was referred to as a "gamble" when spending blood shards, and that I could actually gamble current gear or gold, gems, etc. That damn enchantress is more of a gamble! I gave up re-rolling something last night that was up to 400k gold.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BTW - when people refer to her as gambling, I'm not sure I understand. I get blood shards for basically free (I suppose part of payment when running bounties/rifts), and I spend them on gear. I suppose it could be seen as 'gambling' to get legendaries, but it isn't like you're having to gamble something like current gear or gold, or even mats. Plus, you can turn the "gambled gear" around into mats or money as well. Anyhoo, the reason I'm writing all this is because I thought I was missing something when it was referred to as a "gamble" when spending blood shards, and that I could actually gamble current gear or gold, gems, etc. That damn enchantress is more of a gamble! I gave up re-rolling something last night that was up to 400k gold.


It's gambling because you pay blood shards, and hope to win with a unique.

The enchantress can be pretty bad. The cains helm for my barb ended up costing 1.5m per roll before I got the one I needed... and it cost a soul each time too. At least it wasn't a ring that would need a gem each time as well.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BTW - when people refer to her as gambling, I'm not sure I understand. I get blood shards for basically free (I suppose part of payment when running bounties/rifts), and I spend them on gear. I suppose it could be seen as 'gambling' to get legendaries, but it isn't like you're having to gamble something like current gear or gold, or even mats. Plus, you can turn the "gambled gear" around into mats or money as well. Anyhoo, the reason I'm writing all this is because I thought I was missing something when it was referred to as a "gamble" when spending blood shards, and that I could actually gamble current gear or gold, gems, etc. That damn enchantress is more of a gamble! I gave up re-rolling something last night that was up to 400k gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gambling because you pay blood shards, and hope to win with a unique.
> 
> The enchantress can be pretty bad. The cains helm for my barb ended up costing 1.5m per roll before I got the one I needed... and it cost a soul each time too. At least it wasn't a ring that would need a gem each time as well.
Click to expand...

I have gotten about 7 legendary items from her..........all crap though lol


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Edit: The patch notes say "The bonus Legendary drop rate for Nephalem Rifts has been increased from 25% to 100%*" so it is just the bonus and it does not mean guaranteed drops. I was just lucky last night lol.


well... this is where that "NEW" math comes into play









so lets say the original drop rate is 0.1% so of 1000 mobs you kill, you get 1 chance at leg. when they upped the drop rate, instead of 0.1%. they upped it to 0.125%. but with the new patch, they upped it again to 0.2% so "100%" increase from the original 0.1%

so... to get 100% drop rate, they'd need to up it by about 100,000%


----------



## MistaBernie

Haven't gotten a single legendary from her yet, and I've spent about 200 shards today


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Haven't gotten a single legendary from her yet, and I've spent about 200 shards today


I've gotten a bunch of legends from her in the past, even got some ice climbers. With the drop rate increased, it should be pretty decent... it is gambling though. You could not get one for weeks, then get two in the same buy.


----------



## yahu

@crazy9k - fair enough, I just don't consider that gambling personally. I'm not really risking anything, at least anything I could use anywhere else (you don't have to risk gear, or gold, or gems for example), and I'm always winning something (non-legendary that will give me gold or mats). I suppose it is a game of chance (to get a legendary) but again, you have 100% chance of getting something, and you have to spend the blood shards I believe (I think I heard you can only have 500?).

As a comparison, when my kid plays a carnival game shooting out a star with a gun, where they will absolutely win a stuffed animal for trying, I don't really consider that gambling. Sure, if my kid is the next Annie Oakley, she could win something better than the standard stuffed animal for trying, but if she isn't, she still wins something.

Not a perfect example as I could take the $3 and get a much better stuffed animal, but part of that money is for the experience/entertainment.

Again - I'm definitely looking at this too much. I was just worried I wasn't using Kadala properly.


----------



## Rickles

servers seem borked atm...


----------



## yahu

^I hear it is from all the added load of the legendary gear dropping! Okay, maybe that was just the voices in my head...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear it is from all the added load of the legendary gear dropping! Okay, maybe that was just the voices in my head...


This voice?


----------



## yahu

^that's the one!!! you hear it too?!


----------



## MattGordon

No idea what happened to the audio, but this guy sure loves his ice powers....


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Man, I wish I could Barb like I used to..
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/20772438
> 
> I can tear up expert, but it's slow going in T1.. problem is, even with some decent googling I feel like I can't find decent information about the following -
> 
> 1) how much all resist should I be running
> 2) is my crit chance high enough to support the crit damage gem in my weap
> 3) do those pants make me look fat
> 4) ignore number 3..
> 
> I've found some DPS builds but they feel clunky and unnatural (I know that sounds weird..)
> 
> 
> 
> I once was asked by my wife if her jeans made her ass look fat. I made the mistake of saying " no dear, you ass makes your ass look fat". Learned a lesson communication that day
Click to expand...

Armor/resist should be @ 70%. CC & CD should be at a 1 to 10 ratio. I have 55% crit with 55O% crit damage


----------



## RX7-2nr

That's a lot of _should_.


----------



## MattGordon

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Reduxe-1361/hero/42041366

Must find more arcane skill damage increase


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> sharpshooter is a wasted passive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are better off using other passives. the only thing sharpshooter is good for is a screenshot of fake dps


I'm not so sure about that....

with the flood of crit chance in new gear, I assume it's easy to get past the point where sharpshooter looks stupid.

But I myself haven't bought the expansion, sitting at lv60, pretty awful gear at like 15% crit chance, it just might help if I double my crit chance in just a few seconds

I'm hoping to get rid of sharpshooter however. Tried rolling without it for like 30 mins, dont think its worth the move yet.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> If you are familiar with the old whirlwind build, it is still very viable in terms of killing stuff and staying alive. Two important things that you need for the build -- 1) Enough all resist just to keep you alive and 2) Lotsa crit rate. Put some high life on hit and you are invincible.
> 
> Here's the skill that I currently have:
> 
> Frenzy - Smite
> Whirlwind - Blood funnel
> Ground Stomp - Wrenching smash
> Overpower - Momentum
> Battle rage - Into the fray
> Avalanche - Lahar
> 
> Passives: Superstition - Weapons master - Unforgiving - Bloodthirst
> 
> This build gives you almost an infinite fury for whirlwind against mobs and champions dealing ranged or non-elemental damage (thanks to superstition). Make sure to keep battle rage on, ground stomp to keep enemies close/stunned and whirlwind forever. You just use Overpower if your fury dips around 75%, momentum shortens your overpower every time you crit so the higher the crit rate, the better. Avalanche is your heavy hitting skill and lahar lowers the cool down every time you spend fury (plus you gain hp every time you use fury thanks to blood thirst). The downside of this build is that it is so boring because all you have to do is hold your whirlwind button till everything is dead lol.


came home last night logged in changed to this build, and man it was on point!!!! thanks again for the help, my barb actualy felt like a barb again.


----------



## Masked

Looking for a little clarification...Because I'm getting really confused.

I typically log in, do normal runs (My wiz is @ 600k dps, still a little low for T1) and a lot of you ask if I'm doing "normal adventure runs".

What's a normal adventure run?

I dink around and do bounties, then pop 4-5 rifts in a row...I realize that SOUNDS like a stupid question but, some of you guys get really frustrated and leave...

Now, I realize I can't please everyone so, my give a crap-o-meter is at a 1 but, in regards to what this run normally is, I'm not sure, either...

So normal adventure run, what you be?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Looking for a little clarification...Because I'm getting really confused.
> 
> I typically log in, do normal runs (My wiz is @ 600k dps, still a little low for T1) and a lot of you ask if I'm doing "normal adventure runs".
> 
> What's a normal adventure run?
> 
> I dink around and do bounties, then pop 4-5 rifts in a row...I realize that SOUNDS like a stupid question but, some of you guys get really frustrated and leave...
> 
> Now, I realize I can't please everyone so, my give a crap-o-meter is at a 1 but, in regards to what this run normally is, I'm not sure, either...
> 
> So normal adventure run, what you be?


To me, normal runs refers to bounty bag farming. Speed clearing an act on normal difficulty

600k dps is fine for T1. Are you missing elemental damage on your gear?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Looking for a little clarification...Because I'm getting really confused.
> 
> I typically log in, do normal runs (My wiz is @ 600k dps, still a little low for T1) and a lot of you ask if I'm doing "normal adventure runs".
> 
> What's a normal adventure run?
> 
> I dink around and do bounties, then pop 4-5 rifts in a row...I realize that SOUNDS like a stupid question but, some of you guys get really frustrated and leave...
> 
> Now, I realize I can't please everyone so, my give a crap-o-meter is at a 1 but, in regards to what this run normally is, I'm not sure, either...
> 
> So normal adventure run, what you be?


Why is 600k dps low for torment 1? People do it fine with way less than that and you could go higher than that if you wanted to


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why is 600k dps low for torment 1? People do it fine with way less than that and you could go higher than that if you wanted to


It's not, I melt through even Elites at just over 600k DPS on my WD, I can run T3 without much issue if you're only talking damage.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> To me, normal runs refers to bounty bag farming. Speed clearing an act on normal difficulty
> 
> 600k dps is fine for T1. Are you missing elemental damage on your gear?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Why is 600k dps low for torment 1? People do it fine with way less than that and you could go higher than that if you wanted to


I'm not missing elemental and it's low because it takes too long.

By the time I can clear 1 NR rift in Torment 1, by myself...I typically do 2-3 normal rifts with ease.

While the multiplier in normal remains 1.15x2, T1 is still 1.15x3.

So in the same time-frame I get a 6.9% chance completing 3 Nephelem rifts comparative to 3.45%...It's far more efficient to farm normal until @ 1mil dps...

https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Masked-1756/hero/6255956 is the profile, wizard is 2nd tab.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm also at 600k dps on my wizard with about 5M toughness. I've been melting things in Expert for a few weeks and just bumped back up to Master last night. I cleared one of the bounty maps without too many problems, but still don't think I'm ready for T1. Though, I did just realize I still have Glass Cannon in my build and not using Blur









37% arcane orb damage buff
24% arcane skills buff


----------



## chargerz919

I see everyone's toughness on here and I think that mine is super low, then again I do play a WD and spirit walk is used in 95% of builds. I'm currently sitting at 993k dps and 3.3 mil toughness unbuffed. I have 15% fetish army damage, 29% pirahnas, 29% acid cloud and 19% poison damage.

PS: The buff to pets makes my fetish army melt T2 bosses like butter. With Slam Dance and a few stacks of Gruesome Feast, My damage is around 2 mil and those 8 little guys are critting over 6 mil a piece. I haven't tried the gargantuan yet.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not missing elemental and it's low because it takes too long.
> 
> By the time I can clear 1 NR rift in Torment 1, by myself...I typically do 2-3 normal rifts with ease.
> 
> While the multiplier in normal remains 1.15x2, T1 is still 1.15x3.
> 
> So in the same time-frame I get a 6.9% chance completing 3 Nephelem rifts comparative to 3.45%...It's far more efficient to farm normal until @ 1mil dps...
> 
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Masked-1756/hero/6255956 is the profile, wizard is 2nd tab.


You have 559k health according to the profile. That is way overkill for normal and T1 for that matter. Change out your gems in your pants for more INT. Your crit chance is low IMO and I can't tell what kind of APOC you have cus my phone is dumb.

Have you tried Wave of Force (Heat Wave rune) over Arcane Orb? I find it clears packs much more efficiently.

I don't play my wizard enough to give you too much advice.

Running normal rifts removes class set items, follower legendaries and health potion legendaries from the loot table. If you are OK with that then whatever difficulty you enjoy playing is all that matters.

I advise EVERYONE to craft Reaper Wraps (plan from Malthael). The bonus on this item makes resource management a joke. Its awesome.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, is anyone experiencing FPS drops? For some reason I started getting these really bad fps drops and I'm not sure if it's me or the game. Thanks. Specs are down below.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> came home last night logged in changed to this build, and man it was on point!!!! thanks again for the help, my barb actualy felt like a barb again.


I'm glad that it worked for you







I think it is a good starting point but as someone pointed out the build is far from being efficient as it is more about surviving rather than dealing damage effectively.

Anyone want to run a few bounties and T1 rifts later tonight? I have somewhat decent gear but I think I accidentally created glass cannon characters. I switch between barb and crusader https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ASDQWE-1462/hero/3520246

ID ASDQWE#1462


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not missing elemental and it's low because it takes too long.
> 
> By the time I can clear 1 NR rift in Torment 1, by myself...I typically do 2-3 normal rifts with ease.
> 
> While the multiplier in normal remains 1.15x2, T1 is still 1.15x3.
> 
> So in the same time-frame I get a 6.9% chance completing 3 Nephelem rifts comparative to 3.45%...It's far more efficient to farm normal until @ 1mil dps...
> 
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Masked-1756/hero/6255956 is the profile, wizard is 2nd tab.


Where are you getting your numbers from?

Normal chance is 1, torment chance is 1.15. There is no 2 or 3.

The maths really simple- if you run normal over 15% faster then torment 1, you will get more legends in normal.


----------



## yahu

Got a mask of Jeram after playing all night. Literally last chest in a rift and out pops a voodoo mask! 89% buff to pets. Now I just need to find some o' them Tasker & Theo gloves!


----------



## Tchernobyl

So Kadala finally coughs up a legendary (a set piece, even!) - http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/blackthornes-spurs

Unfortunately, it was horrible.







Health regen, an ability my monk doesn't use, and pickup distance. Even though I did have another set piece (necklace that is mildly better), i think the damned thing was better off as a forgotten soul!

Damn you Kadala.

edit: just found

__
https://81315622925%2Fa-class-guide-for-diablo-iii
 . All accurate


----------



## yahu

^I got the amulet to drop randomly last week. Didn't help me at all, so turned it into forgotten souls.

BTW - was it mentioned pre-release that clans would have a shared chest? My buddy could have used that amulet but he wasn't playing when I found it. Maybe it was speculation, or just a hope. Oh well.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Got a mask of Jeram after playing all night. Literally last chest in a rift and out pops a voodoo mask! 89% buff to pets. Now I just need to find some o' them Tasker & Theo gloves!


Man, I need 4 pc Zunimassa's and a Mask of Jeram. Fetish army that does almost double damage and lives until they die. Can you say pets that crit for over 10 mil and last longer than 20 seconds?! Sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## yahu

^wait, whut? is that what the new 4pc Zuni does??? Dear god, I need that now too!







I haven't gotten a single set piece of Zuni yet.


----------



## MR-e

anyone else noticing:

- sometimes when i open my inventory, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
- sometimes when someone comes online, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
- sometimes when i highlight something (portrait, health globe, HUD bar etc), there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.

pretty much, the game has gotten more taxing on my system since RoS. Is there something I can do to get rid of these lag spikes?


----------



## yahu

^I have noticed that, and I don't think it is the local system being taxed, but the overall system (not sure if that is what you meant). I was playing fine from ~3A, but closer to 6A - 7A, I would notice the lag when I would do Ctrl+hover when checking stats of gear on the ground.

looked up the stats for updated Zunimassa's gear. That is friggin' awesome!!! Also, Manajuma's set looks friggin' nice too. I love the additions they've put into the game since RoS/loot 2.0. Keeps me so much more motivated to keep playing.


----------



## Mbalmer

New to the series and have a question.

I purchased this shortly after launch, played to level 15, put it down and in the last week picked it back up (Got tired of BF4), and last night just finished the game.

My question is: What is the endgame? Are you guys just playing through the storyline again on a harder level? I purchased ROS last night and looks like that has an adventure mode that is available after the story mode, but I am scared to google adventure mode because I don't want to stumble on any sort of spoiler.

Really got into the game. I have yet to see a green item get dropped and have had about 15 legendary items. I like that it is hard to find stuff like that.

Also, I can't seem to make myself use a blacksmith because I feel cheap just buying a weapon/armor....am I missing out on anything, really?

I'm level 34 now, so I still have miles and miles to go....really is a fun game to play and I loved playing the story...just don't really want to do it over and over and over and over...etc...lol...Thanks.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> anyone else noticing:
> 
> - sometimes when i open my inventory, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> - sometimes when someone comes online, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> - sometimes when i highlight something (portrait, health globe, HUD bar etc), there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> 
> pretty much, the game has gotten more taxing on my system since RoS. Is there something I can do to get rid of these lag spikes?


Yes, and god forbid you click on someones achievement that pops up in clan chat. 10 second freeze, thank you Blizz.

It isn't your system.


----------



## cravinmild

No more lag for me, now i get complete freezes. 10sec freezes sometimes and its random, solo, group, opening my stash box. Lag meter shows 78-1700 ping


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> New to the series and have a question.
> 
> I purchased this shortly after launch, played to level 15, put it down and in the last week picked it back up (Got tired of BF4), and last night just finished the game.
> 
> My question is: What is the endgame? Are you guys just playing through the storyline again on a harder level? I purchased ROS last night and looks like that has an adventure mode that is available after the story mode, but I am scared to google adventure mode because I don't want to stumble on any sort of spoiler.


The end game is pure grind and it is fun grind so far. I've never been excited grinding in vanilla D3 but now I am always looking forward looking for loots. I only did the Malthael story line once and after that jumped to adventure mode.
Quote:


> Also, I can't seem to make myself use a blacksmith because I feel cheap just buying a weapon/armor....am I missing out on anything, really?


In my experience with the new system, the items that you now loot in the game are way better than the blacksmith items. You still need crafting though, once you get legendary plans.


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> anyone else noticing:
> 
> - sometimes when i open my inventory, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> - sometimes when someone comes online, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> - sometimes when i highlight something (portrait, health globe, HUD bar etc), there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> 
> pretty much, the game has gotten more taxing on my system since RoS. Is there something I can do to get rid of these lag spikes?


Happens in rifts. It's a widely known thing. Haven't heard whether or not they're working on it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> anyone else noticing:
> 
> - sometimes when i open my inventory, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> - sometimes when someone comes online, there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> - sometimes when i highlight something (portrait, health globe, HUD bar etc), there's a lag spike of 1-3 seconds.
> 
> pretty much, the game has gotten more taxing on my system since RoS. Is there something I can do to get rid of these lag spikes?


same thing with me except sometimes it goes as high as 5 to 10 seconds. in fact sometimes it would freeze long enough that i get kicked from the game.


----------



## MR-e

with the overwhelming consensus that it's a bliz issue, the next question is; has bliz acknowledged this issue?

a quick search on bnet forums shows there's a lot of users experiencing this issue as well and all the blue posts have so far suggested a driver reinstall.

been there, done that, issue still persists with me and the others. guess we just have to wait this one out boys.

on second note, farming for cindercoat and soj had me by the balls for waaaay to long on the DH. time to switch gears and start gearing up the barb.

if anyone wants in on some rifts n bounties, hit me up, Seras#1553


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> The end game is pure grind and it is fun grind so far. I've never been excited grinding in vanilla D3 but now I am always looking forward looking for loots. I only did the Malthael story line once and after that jumped to adventure mode.
> In my experience with the new system, the items that you now loot in the game are way better than the blacksmith items. You still need crafting though, once you get legendary plans.


Thanks....I saw the opening scene to ROS after I purchased it and I'm looking forward to playing it. Sounds like Adventure Mode is the way to go...can't wait!!

Also, I found 1 legendary plan but I have no idea how to use it. It is just sitting in my stash waiting for me to do something with it...LOL..I took it to the blacksmith and right clicked on it, but nothing happened...I took another set of plans to someone while playing but can't remember the particulars on what it was or how I did it...


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Thanks....I saw the opening scene to ROS after I purchased it and I'm looking forward to playing it. Sounds like Adventure Mode is the way to go...can't wait!!
> 
> Also, I found 1 legendary plan but I have no idea how to use it. It is just sitting in my stash waiting for me to do something with it...LOL..I took it to the blacksmith and right clicked on it, but nothing happened...I took another set of plans to someone while playing but can't remember the particulars on what it was or how I did it...


BS plan - Take to blacksmith and right click plan while your blacksmith panel is open and it will be learned.

Same thing for plans you find for the jeweler.

If the level of the plan is higher than the current level of your artisan then you will not be able to learn the plan until you level them up.

Artisans can now level to 12.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Thanks....I saw the opening scene to ROS after I purchased it and I'm looking forward to playing it. Sounds like Adventure Mode is the way to go...can't wait!!
> 
> Also, I found 1 legendary plan but I have no idea how to use it. It is just sitting in my stash waiting for me to do something with it...LOL..I took it to the blacksmith and right clicked on it, but nothing happened...I took another set of plans to someone while playing but can't remember the particulars on what it was or how I did it...


Is it the recipe for Penders Promise or w/e its called? Cause I think you need all the mats to make it. It is not truly a plan but a consumable (and stackable) cause I have a bunch sitting in my stash too


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> looked up the stats for updated Zunimassa's gear. That is friggin' awesome!!! Also, Manajuma's set looks friggin' nice too. I love the additions they've put into the game since RoS/loot 2.0. Keeps me so much more motivated to keep playing.




Yeah, I have a chest similar to this, I think mine has armor or resist all instead of the 15% life though. I need 3 more pieces lol. I actually have the Manajuma's set, its nice having a cloud that ticks around me for 1.3mil damage but at the same time its bad, when you break stuff with it and it hits people, it actually makes you take durability loss.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Is it the recipe for Penders Promise or w/e its called? Cause I think you need all the mats to make it. It is not truly a plan but a consumable (and stackable) cause I have a bunch sitting in my stash too


"adventurers journal" is the super common material for crafting the useless Penders Purchase gloves. There is a plan you need as well.


----------



## yahu

^good god, I think I have 15 of them POS stacked...









Ok chargerz, I'm a bit jealous and clearly need to play more.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> BS plan - Take to blacksmith and right click plan while your blacksmith panel is open and it will be learned.
> 
> Same thing for plans you find for the jeweler.
> 
> If the level of the plan is higher than the current level of your artisan then you will not be able to learn the plan until you level them up.
> 
> Artisans can now level to 12.


That must be what the problem is. I have spent a ton of money leveling up my jeweler just because I think gems and sockets are cool. I haven't hardly leveled up my blacksmith at all...I know what I'm doing with some gold when I get home tonight!!! +rep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Is it the recipe for Penders Promise or w/e its called? Cause I think you need all the mats to make it. It is not truly a plan but a consumable (and stackable) cause I have a bunch sitting in my stash too


I can't remember what it was for sure. I will check tonight. Good to know. +rep.


----------



## kremtok

I've also been experiencing some lag. It is most noticeable when I get into a fight and I'm spamming my hatred spender. Sometimes it just randomly stops and others it stutters. I managed to catch it on a screenshot here:



Anyone have any idea what could be causing this?

Before ROS, my connection would be between 80ms and 90 ms pretty consistently whether soloing or in a party. Now it stays green when I'm soloing, but it's showing as high as 180ms to 200ms. Sometimes it spikes as high as 1700ms when I'm with other players and that never used to happen. Nothing changed on my end, so I have to assume that something changed on Blizzard's end.


----------



## Crazy9000

The game never stutters or lags, even a little bit, for me unless they are applying a hotfix or something and everyone gets the lag spikes. I work during "peak hours" though, so that may help.


----------



## Ubeermench

Never had any problem with high ping just random Fps drops that last for a bit even when im standing still.


----------



## Mbalmer

I used to have this a lot when my game was installed on an HDD when I first got it. I put it on an SSD when I reinstalled (After doing a complete reinstall of everything) and I haven't had a problem since. I assumed that the move to an SSD while also having several patches over the course of several months without playing the game, fixed the issue. I've had nothing since starting to play again.

Now, as far as the ping causing lag spikes, I don't even know how to check my ping while playing...wow...someone fill me in on that.


----------



## cravinmild

there is a ping meter on the bottom bar to the right. Its a row of green squares. This bar will move from green - orange - red depending on ping. Hold your curser over the bar and it will tell you your ping.

Sidenote
My bar is green even while freezes. I also notice that when using HoTA damage will not register proper. WIth each hit a small amount of life is taken from the monster but then the monster instadie with half its life bar filled still. This is a very common for me while playing-my first indicator that im about to freeze. Other things i notice is procs not registering or not giving full proc. Standing in a pool of poison or fire and fury will fill in a few seconds but then other times i can stand there and no fury regen ... at all. For a barb with difficult fury managment missing procs makes it difficult to play. Chests also take along time to spill their loot on the ground. The chest opens and nothing comes out. Walk out the room and come in to see it spilling out or on the ground already. Doing bountys my indicator arrow will not show up when near the objective. portal to town after clearing the lvl and coming back in only to see that my objective is now highlighted and Ive walked past it several times prior to leaving for town.


----------



## NinjaHitman

i have the same issues with Fps drop in the game most of the time in rifts i have green ping not more then 80ms i do as well have it installed on a ssd i had not played the game in months didn't have this issue back then i was playing before the last 2 patches and didn't not have this issue until these last 2 patches and hot fixes so i think something along the way of them its just the game running like that i don't think it is us since there is so many people with he same issue not us

i did try running this from Battle,.net to check had no luck with it

https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/running-a-pathping-test

pc specs

4770k
asus hero vi
amd 7870
840 evo ssd
16gb ram

internet
30mbs down
5mbs up


----------



## Nethermir

Anyone having problems opening D3? I just get the pop-up "Starting Battle.net..." and it just sits there.

Nvm, my computer just decided to have a brainfart.


----------



## steve210

I found these last night while playing some bounties. I remember immortal kings set for barb when I was lvl 60 I had 3 sets of them they were awesome armor


----------



## Mbalmer

KBOMB: You were right. This is what it is. I guess it doesn't do anything??


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> 
> 
> KBOMB: You were right. This is what it is. I guess it doesn't do anything??


These are mats to make:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/penders-purchase


----------



## Mbalmer

These are mats to make:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/artisan/blacksmith/recipe/penders-purchase[/quote]

Requires level 70 I see. That is why I can't use it. I will hold on to this and use it later. Thanks.


----------



## MistaBernie

Weird about the lag spikes/disconnections - I've been dropped from two Rifts recently at 90%+ completion - not just lag spikes, but literally 'connection timed out from Battle.net'. From what I can tell it's not my internet..


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Weird about the lag spikes/disconnections - I've been dropped from two Rifts recently at 90%+ completion - not just lag spikes, but literally 'connection timed out from Battle.net'. From what I can tell it's not my internet..


I have been seeing these since Wednesday, from a lot of friends but seems worse on the west coast.


----------



## chargerz919

Currently sitting at Vendel the Armorsmith waiting for Ascended Shield to spawn on him so i can make my wall of man.


----------



## lemans81

So logged in yesterday after making some big changes to my wizard and Mega_option invited me to a game. Where I found them fighting an extra health, monster than can multiply itself, happened to be one of those odd long leg hammer fist type guys(think the hell rifts act 4). So after an insanely long battle, and 5-7 deaths I thought maybe my new build was just trash. Then I noticed that we were playing in T6.....and I didn't feel quite so bad.

Trying to equip my Crusader now. Then I am not sure who I will work on, I have the least fun with my demon hunter, but my monk is much much weaker. My barb is a tank that can't kill anything solo, and my witch doctor is fine as long as nothing hits her.

I did have one disconnect last night, it was after 3 solid hours of play, started a new game and dropped out of bnet.


----------



## Mikecdm

I haven't even seen T6. Been solo'ing T1, but thats starting to get boring now. Not sure if my wizard is up to the task of much higher than T1.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I haven't even seen T6. Been solo'ing T1, but thats starting to get boring now. Not sure if my wizard is up to the task of much higher than T1.


Find Mega and make him give you a tour.....


----------



## Mikecdm

Don't think T6 is going to be a good idea. I just tried T3 and it was a bit more difficult than I would like. T2 isn't so bad, seems a tad bit harder than T1, but T3 seems a lot harder.


----------



## Nethermir

Running a few t1 and t2 adventure/rift, if anyone wants to join add me asdqwe#1462


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So logged in yesterday after making some big changes to my wizard and Mega_option invited me to a game. Where I found them fighting an extra health, monster than can multiply itself, happened to be one of those odd long leg hammer fist type guys(think the hell rifts act 4). So after an insanely long battle, and 5-7 deaths I thought maybe my new build was just trash. Then I noticed that we were playing in T6.....and I didn't feel quite so bad.
> 
> Trying to equip my Crusader now. Then I am not sure who I will work on, I have the least fun with my demon hunter, but my monk is much much weaker. My barb is a tank that can't kill anything solo, and my witch doctor is fine as long as nothing hits her.
> 
> I did have one disconnect last night, it was after 3 solid hours of play, started a new game and dropped out of bnet.


Hammermash Illusionist









Act IV - T6 - Hell Rift Level 2


----------



## lemans81

I was actually having fun last night, random public game T1, We each took an act and did all the bounties, about 20 minutes later we were sitting on 5 cubes(two of us did the last one). Then we ran at least two dozen rifts, sadly for an entire night only about 7 uniques and only one not worth smashing.

Still have yet to find any of the class specific sets, even one piece.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I was actually having fun last night, random public game T1, We each took an act and did all the bounties, about 20 minutes later we were sitting on 5 cubes(two of us did the last one). Then we ran at least two dozen rifts, sadly for an entire night only about 7 uniques and only one not worth smashing.
> 
> Still have yet to find any of the class specific sets, even one piece.


this is the problem with this game to me, and has been since day one. the fact that you have to dig for what seems ever to get something good. youll have to spend like you guys did all day and night just to get the chance to get something worth while. i know this was easy for me to do when i was a kid but at this point thats not an option in any way especialy with a 2 year old running around. i think blizz should up the anty on gear specific to the toon your playing and let the game drop it a little more often than it does. i actualy got to play more than 3 hours a few days ago granted broken up at times and i only came up with 3 legendarys that were geard for a demon hunter, i was playing with a barb. little fustrating with after about 13 hours total of game time thats all i get. beat the game, ran bounties, and started a rift and got zip worth anything for my barb.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I was actually having fun last night, random public game T1, We each took an act and did all the bounties, about 20 minutes later we were sitting on 5 cubes(two of us did the last one). Then we ran at least two dozen rifts, sadly for an entire night only about 7 uniques and only one not worth smashing.
> 
> Still have yet to find any of the class specific sets, even one piece.


I've gotten the DH shoulders, though I tend to use the one that makes all items Indestructible >.>

edit: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/24347424

Stat rolls aren't that great either


----------



## navynuke499

Finally made it to 1 mil damage thanks to my new ammy.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Finally made it to 1 mil damage thanks to my new ammy.


Wow man great job


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I was actually having fun last night, random public game T1, We each took an act and did all the bounties, about 20 minutes later we were sitting on 5 cubes(two of us did the last one). Then we ran at least two dozen rifts, sadly for an entire night only about 7 uniques and only one not worth smashing.
> 
> Still have yet to find any of the class specific sets, even one piece.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the problem with this game to me, and has been since day one. the fact that you have to dig for what seems ever to get something good. youll have to spend like you guys did all day and night just to get the chance to get something worth while. i know this was easy for me to do when i was a kid but at this point thats not an option in any way especialy with a 2 year old running around. i think blizz should up the anty on gear specific to the toon your playing and let the game drop it a little more often than it does. i actualy got to play more than 3 hours a few days ago granted broken up at times and i only came up with 3 legendarys that were geard for a demon hunter, i was playing with a barb. little fustrating with after about 13 hours total of game time thats all i get. beat the game, ran bounties, and started a rift and got zip worth anything for my barb.
Click to expand...

I feel you man I got 4 kids two at home in diapers. My wife decimated her wrist they just put in a plate and 11 screws. Times are hard to find but I do what I can because I use it to relax. I remember chewing for gear in 1.09 d2 and you could go a week on just a vampiric gaze.

Btw other than Thursday nights everyone can feel free to hit me up to talk or rift or level yout char. Just ask lemans81#1351


----------



## Nethermir

It is sometimes frustrating when I play and not get anything good but it is frustrating in a good way. I still look forward playing again some other day/time, unlike pre-loot 2.0, after I beat Inferno, I completely stopped playing.


----------



## Penryn

I got one of these on my crusader last night:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/skycutter



It was just what I was looking for. Now I just need to get a socket rolled into it and I will be set for my holy build. Of course, gotta work the rest of my gear to follow as well.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I got one of these on my crusader last night:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/skycutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just what I was looking for. Now I just need to get a socket rolled into it and I will be set for my holy build. Of course, gotta work the rest of my gear to follow as well.


i tried that







2h weapon still does more dmg on a crusader :/


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i tried that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2h weapon still does more dmg on a crusader :/


I've found that the attack speed benefits me more when I combine this with holy cause and +holy skill damage % gear. I was using Odyn Son and compared to Schaefers Hammer, the 1h Odyn netted me more damage. Problem was on equal footing, the damage going out was the same but the slower attack speed was meh.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Finally made it to 1 mil damage thanks to my new ammy.


nice. I just hit 1m after a days work of farming. Really feel a difference now and loving it.


----------



## cravinmild

a days hunting netted you over a mill damage. I want to play wit u









I finally got a nice 1h weapon drop worth rerolling. My wiz was scraping 400k damage but with this new one (rerolling for socket) im not a solid 500k







This is a huge upgrade for me. I have swapped out some passives which drops me down to 300k damage but given me unlimited resource spending ... serious, ive yet to run out in a battle yet (normal lol)


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> a days hunting netted you over a mill damage. I want to play wit u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a nice 1h weapon drop worth rerolling. My wiz was scraping 400k damage but with this new one (rerolling for socket) im not a solid 500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a huge upgrade for me. I have swapped out some passives which drops me down to 300k damage but given me unlimited resource spending ... serious, ive yet to run out in a battle yet (normal lol)


Thats fully buffed btw. Now im just hunting for sets which drop almost never. Atleast the game became fun again.


----------



## steve210

Pink teddy bears and unicorn wow this cute


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Finally made it to 1 mil damage thanks to my new ammy.


Is the resist all gems all that much worth it over int gems? 10 int equals 1 resist all plus you get damage


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Is the resist all gems all that much worth it over int gems? 10 int equals 1 resist all plus you get damage


yea he should switch it out for topaz


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> yea he should switch it out for topaz


working on that, it cost a lot.


----------



## UZ7

Well that was lame, just opened 12 cache and only one skeleton king pauldron lol... -_-

Finally hit 800K profile!









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ramen-1316/hero/41115205

more work still needed


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Well that was lame, just opened 12 cache and only one skeleton king pauldron lol... -_-
> 
> Finally hit 800K profile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ramen-1316/hero/41115205
> 
> more work still needed


Nice what are you at fully buffed?? And why storm armor and not energy armor with pinpoint?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Nice what are you at fully buffed?? And why storm armor and not energy armor with pinpoint?


In game unbuffed I get 987K, buffed I get 1 mil and with my current build if i dont move (unwavering will) jumps up to 1.1mil.

Reason why I went for storm armor and not energy armor is because I already crit a lot, most of the time 50% so I dont really need any more. Storm armor gives an additional 1-3mil strikes on enemies and I use scramble rune when Im farming so when I get hit I get about a 50% boost in run speed.


----------



## lemans81

I have spent way to much rerolling my so-so two handed weapon for my barb, his sheet damage is like 200,000, but I rarely see on screen when I am hitting less than 350,000 and sometimes as high as 550,000. I am still trying skills and not reading guides, I am using rend/bloodlust which is great as groups can't kill me, which just furthers my tank ability(main goal), I love WW but it runs out too fast, and fury feels lackluster especially with a two handed weapon. I am using cleave/reaping for fury. I have been using the cry that adds resists as it seems in party play that is what everyone is lacking. I use ignore pain, that helps allies, again team build. Call of the ancients....honestly can't recall which one. And avalanche/glacier for the freezing ability.

Keep in mind I have one of every character(at lvl 70) and usually find my own way on all of them, two are torment ready the rest are only good for master. So any thoughts on above skills on barb for team play and what I might do different/better/more effective?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I feel you man I got 4 kids two at home in diapers. My wife decimated her wrist they just put in a plate and 11 screws. Times are hard to find but I do what I can because I use it to relax. I remember chewing for gear in 1.09 d2 and you could go a week on just a vampiric gaze.
> 
> Btw other than Thursday nights everyone can feel free to hit me up to talk or rift or level yout char. Just ask lemans81#1351


holly rusted metal batman!!! sorry to hear about the wife brother. i broke down today and lugged my mid tower into work today. we had nothing going on at all. thats 12 hours of nothing, prime d3 time. so my coworker and i went big today grinded t-1 rifts and bounties. literaly just over 10 hours of actual game time and i feel like my eyes are about to pop out my head lol. i did get a few legendarys but only a ring was usable. fustrating to get all those drops and nothing of use after 10 hours. well better luck next time i guess...... ill shoot you and add request, are you on the eu server?? we have a little clan going three deep at the moment lol, but were looking to grow.


----------



## chargerz919

Leveled my Wizard from 15-70 this weekend. I wish WD passives were half as good as the Wizard's. As soon as I hit 70, I was at over 950k dps buffed. I'm running Meteor spec. 53% fire damage, ~40% meteor damage.


----------



## Cryosis00

Don't everyone worry so much about sheet dps. There is so much that isn't factored into that number such as %elemental damage, %skill damage, passive rune bonuses.

You can end up doing much less eDPS (effective) if you only focus on the sheet dps number.

Find a skill/spec that works for your playstyle. Look at what type of damage that skill(s) do. Start adding in %elemental damage on to your gear.

My monk can reach 1mill paper dps with just yellow items. However, I dropped to 700K dmg with 100+% lightning damage, now my effective dps is over 1.3million. My boss/elite damage is over 1.7million.

I can boost those numbers even further by dropping MORE sheet dps but I won't at the expense of toughness.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have spent way to much rerolling my so-so two handed weapon for my barb, his sheet damage is like 200,000, but I rarely see on screen when I am hitting less than 350,000 and sometimes as high as 550,000. I am still trying skills and not reading guides, I am using rend/bloodlust which is great as groups can't kill me, which just furthers my tank ability(main goal), I love WW but it runs out too fast, and fury feels lackluster especially with a two handed weapon. I am using cleave/reaping for fury. I have been using the cry that adds resists as it seems in party play that is what everyone is lacking. I use ignore pain, that helps allies, again team build. Call of the ancients....honestly can't recall which one. And avalanche/glacier for the freezing ability.
> 
> Keep in mind I have one of every character(at lvl 70) and usually find my own way on all of them, two are torment ready the rest are only good for master. So any thoughts on above skills on barb for team play and what I might do different/better/more effective?


Have you tried frenzy? It stacks aspd so it helps you swing faster when building up fury. During group runs, if I am not the major damage dealer, then I use ground stomp - wrenching smash to stun and pull mobs towards me and the dps team will bring it down. For fury generator ground stomp/wrenching smash + overpower/momentum would fill up your fury pretty fast. Superstition is awesome too, you can stand on fire pools, poison pools and your fury bar will stay maxed out.


----------



## lemans81

I meant to say frenzy...is fury even a skill....if I start talking about my concentration damage assume I have gone senile.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Leveled my Wizard from 15-70 this weekend. I wish WD passives were half as good as the Wizard's. As soon as I hit 70, I was at over 950k dps buffed. I'm running Meteor spec. 53% fire damage, ~40% meteor damage.


How is that possible? Did you steal your WD's gear?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> How is that possible? Did you steal your WD's gear?


Nope. I had a few items that I had been saving for when I leveled my Wizard. Everything else is just yellows that I have rerolled for optimal stats. I'm still working on rerolling pants and a new neck to get crit chance/sockets.


----------



## cravinmild

Itdoes suck getting crappy ledgys all day but that said it would suck more to melt down great ledgys to have a chance rerolling on an item. It took me 7 tries to get a socket to roll. I ran out of ledgys to salvage and the two crap ledgys which dropped a few hours later were perfect crap to salvage. I was almost tempted to salvage a few good ledgys so i could keep rerolling for my socket.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Oh god I just check my char on bnet and looked at the windforce I put on my scoundrel...

What the hell was I thinking!! LOL
I should wear it. hahah

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208

And my damn Danetta's revenge do not want to roll me a little socket...


----------



## steve210

Hey look what I found awhile ago, but I've been finding more legendary sets of armor recently


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Oh god I just check my char on bnet and looked at the windforce I put on my scoundrel...
> 
> What the hell was I thinking!! LOL
> I should wear it. hahah
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208
> 
> And my damn Danetta's revenge do not want to roll me a little socket...


Your one handers are way better, not to mention you can still get a socket on that off hand for another 120+%crit dmg


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Your one handers are way better, not to mention you can still get a socket on that off hand for another 120+%crit dmg


I use the danetta's for speed runs but I wanted to try the windforce + strongarm combo.
When I put the windforce on the follower I did not check the damage at all so I was quite surprised to see that it was around 2600+dps.

Also I can't get this damn socket on my second handbow haha.

1.2m for one roll now... XD

And I think I noobed somewhere because my "offhand" handbow has more dps than the primary one... I guess a little swap would have been nice.


----------



## yahu

about crapped myself the other night. I got a green plan and green boots from one rift guardian. plan wasn't that great (Guardian or Ashera, or something?) but the boots looked like Zuni's! ID'd them and they were helltooth.







they do give +500 int for a 2-set, so I'll hang onto them.

I also got that ring that allows 1-less set piece to get the bonus, after a minimum of 2. I really want to pick up Zuni's now, dangit! Just need 3 pieces.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> about crapped myself the other night. I got a green plan and green boots from one rift guardian. plan wasn't that great (Guardian or Ashera, or something?) but the boots looked like Zuni's! ID'd them and they were helltooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do give +500 int for a 2-set, so I'll hang onto them.
> 
> I also got that ring that allows 1-less set piece to get the bonus, after a minimum of 2. I really want to pick up Zuni's now, dangit! Just need 3 pieces.


Yeah rog ring and shrine gloves are popular to farm for the bonuses they give.


----------



## cravinmild

sorry for my stupid here but i hear you guys talking about "Farming for ? item" and wondering if there is a farming list anywhere. Am i correct to understand that this means there are items which you can count on to drop from that specific elite only.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> sorry for my stupid here but i hear you guys talking about "Farming for ? item" and wondering if there is a farming list anywhere. Am i correct to understand that this means there are items which you can count on to drop from that specific elite only.


rog ring drops from act 1
shrine gloves drops from act 2

so people do split bounties doing just one of those acts so you can clear them fast and they have a higher chance to drop the item or have a better roll.. so example my bro got 3 drops 2 of them had crappy stats, one was good


----------



## H3||scr3am

the items are cache specific, they can only drop from Horodric caches, so as above, people do split bounties on the Acts that have/drop the items they're after to farm them... the only items you can farm with some certainty are legendary materials, and cache drops... everything else can drop from anywhere...which kind of sucks when you're looking for an azurewrath....


----------



## Mikecdm

I need to get more up to date with some of these specifics. Lately it seems I can't find any gear thats worth swapping too. You meantion azurewrath, I have found 3 of them recently while playing on my wizard. Maybe I should start playing with other people, solo'ing is getting boring.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I need to get more up to date with some of these specifics. Lately it seems I can't find any gear thats worth swapping too. You meantion azurewrath, I have found 3 of them recently while playing on my wizard. Maybe I should start playing with other people, solo'ing is getting boring.


Diablo fans is a good forum for info on things.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> the items are cache specific, they can only drop from Horodric caches, so as above, people do split bounties on the Acts that have/drop the items they're after to farm them... the only items you can farm with some certainty are legendary materials, and cache drops... everything else can drop from anywhere...which kind of sucks when you're looking for an azurewrath....


OK, so there are a group of ledgys which can only drop from Horodric caches but "farm" does not apply to a specific elite within a bounty-just the caches you receive after complete all bounties will hole these special ledgys. Elites you come across while playing drop a different set of ledgys which are the same in vanilla game or adventure mode ... yes?

^^^^ if this true then is there a list of what ledgys drop from each act


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://www.diablohub.com/database/sorting/bounty-bags

I'm sure there are other similar sites/pages with the list.

Also, you can farm specific elites, for Keys (Uber tristram for hellfire ring parts) or legendary materials for legendary lvl crafted items. like farming Malthael for reaper fear to make reaper wraps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> OK, so there are a group of ledgys which can only drop from Horodric caches but "farm" does not apply to a specific elite within a bounty-just the caches you receive after complete all bounties will hole these special ledgys. Elites you come across while playing drop a different set of ledgys which are the same in vanilla game or adventure mode ... yes?
> 
> ^^^^ if this true then is there a list of what ledgys drop from each act


There are two restrictions to item drops:

Cache only legends only drop from caches, and are different for each act.
http://diablomandan.com/d3-ros-list-of-bounty-bag-legendary-rewards/

Torment only legends (mostly sets) only drop in torment difficulty.
http://diablomandan.com/d3-ros-list-of-torment-only-legendaries/

Otherwise, all other legendary items can drop from any monster in any act or difficulty, and can also be gambled with blood shards.


----------



## Sainesk

Crazy night, wasn't even finding souls speedrunning t1 rifts on my wiz then 1 normal game with 5 caches gets me these from 3 separate caches. Not sure if I should be mad or glad...

The cloak needs a 3 socket re-roll, and the fear ring will be for solo fun (or trolling pubs







), but the top ring gave me a 0.2% damage boost over my rare ring!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I feel you man I got 4 kids two at home in diapers. My wife decimated her wrist they just put in a plate and 11 screws. Times are hard to find but I do what I can because I use it to relax. I remember chewing for gear in 1.09 d2 and you could go a week on just a vampiric gaze.
> 
> Btw other than Thursday nights everyone can feel free to hit me up to talk or rift or level yout char. Just ask lemans81#1351
> 
> 
> 
> holly rusted metal batman!!! sorry to hear about the wife brother. i broke down today and lugged my mid tower into work today. we had nothing going on at all. thats 12 hours of nothing, prime d3 time. so my coworker and i went big today grinded t-1 rifts and bounties. literaly just over 10 hours of actual game time and i feel like my eyes are about to pop out my head lol. i did get a few legendarys but only a ring was usable. fustrating to get all those drops and nothing of use after 10 hours. well better luck next time i guess...... ill shoot you and add request, are you on the eu server?? we have a little clan going three deep at the moment lol, but were looking to grow.
Click to expand...

I am on US server, I just spend lots of time on a night time....mainly because I get more play time in at work than I do at home.

So last night a did a bunch of bounty runs on my Barb, started feeling a bit cocky....went from expert to T1. I went out to find the keywarden, and realized that while I have massively upped my damage(I am seeing 450K-600K per hit, plus the bleeding will kill most base enemies), but I lost so much toughness that if I am not hitting and bleeding I am in danger of dying. I tried frenzy again, but hitting one enemy seems to take forever to get kills, cleave hits everyone. Ground stomp looks interesting though.

Time to start going though passives too.


----------



## Nethermir

Played a few hours last night and most of the groups that I got never spoke one word







I'm fine with not speaking but I wish they would at least comment what they want to do. I always get a group where some would do caches and some would do rift and they won't finish either quests







On the bright side, someone got 2 legendaries (SoH and Immortal King's Irons) -- he was so happy to get the soh that he gave me the immortals.

Update on my barb and crusader, finally got builds that wrecks T1 and T2. Barb's Hammer of the Ancients are doing around 8m crits and the crusader's fires of heaven is doing 10m.


----------



## Cryosis00

Every time you think the game won't ever give you anything worth while, it goes and drops a useful leg.

I had not seen an upgrade in about a week. Last night my first class set item dropped. Lightning monk pants (something of the serpent) and a 2200+ dps won kim lau to replace my 1900 dmg version of the same item.

This made me happy enough to overlook the fact Kadala is so shrewd. 3000 shards spent on 1h items and only a couple garbage legs to show for it.

I am at least excited by the blue posts yesterday asking for community feedback on Kadala improvements.

All I would like to see is 1H weapons segmented by their item type; dagger, sword, axe, hammer., etc. When you are spending 15 shards a pop, it would be nice to have a little control on the item type. Nothing more frustrating then seeing a inventory full of flails and cerimonial daggers.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> All I would like to see is 1H weapons segmented by their item type; dagger, sword, axe, hammer., etc. When you are spending 15 shards a pop, it would be nice to have a little control on the item type. Nothing more frustrating then seeing a inventory full of flails and cerimonial daggers.


I thought Kadala only gives items that your class could use? I kinda feel that if the weapons are split into different categories, some of them will be completey ignored.


----------



## mercs213

Past 2 days I have been getting nothing but rings.... if I see another ring drop I'm quitting lol. I kid you not I've gotten like 5 rings in a row one night. Looking at the legendary log in my clan makes me gag. Not even good rings! No SoJ, just crap ones!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I thought Kadala only gives items that your class could use? I kinda feel that if the weapons are split into different categories, some of them will be completey ignored.


That is true when rolling everything except weapons. I get quite a few yellow flails when rolling 1 handers on my monk.

What may occur though is you never get a legendary you can't use. They legs I have received from rolling have always been swords or axes, thus far.


----------



## Rickles

So started goofing around with my WD and I am currently running a no pet poison build and it is actually quite a bit of fun.

But then again, just about anything is a nice change of pace from a crusader that is stuck melee attacking everything in sight.....


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So started goofing around with my WD and I am currently running a no pet poison build and it is actually quite a bit of fun.
> 
> But then again, just about anything is a nice change of pace from a crusader that is stuck melee attacking everything in sight.....


I'm loving my "no pet" poison build. I call it no pet because fetish army is a pretty long cool down.

I'm running this build with 1.1 mil damage unbuffed.









I don't see a point in using DoTs if I have 500% crit damage. I wouldn't mind trying out a DoT build if I could get enough fire damage gear.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Every time you think the game won't ever give you anything worth while, it goes and drops a useful leg.


This! I had had about enough last night and said to myself, "I'm just going to play for like another 20 or 30 minutes." Sure enough, during that time Kadala sold me a terrific Triumvirate and I started getting some legs. I guess I should just say I'm gonna call it earlier next time to see if it works again


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I'm loving my "no pet" poison build. I call it no pet because fetish army is a pretty long cool down.
> 
> I'm running this build with 1.1 mil damage unbuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a point in using DoTs if I have 500% crit damage. I wouldn't mind trying out a DoT build if I could get enough fire damage gear.


dots can crit IIRC

it just has to crit on the inital cast not by tick basis


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> dots can crit IIRC
> 
> it just has to crit on the inital cast not by tick basis


It seems you are correct. There is just no way to tell if they "crit" because the damage still shows up in white numbers.

This actually makes sense now, before the expansion when I was still using haunt, sometimes it would tick for 300k and others it would tick for over 1 mil.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So started goofing around with my WD and I am currently running a no pet poison build and it is actually quite a bit of fun.
> 
> But then again, just about anything is a nice change of pace from a crusader that is stuck melee attacking everything in sight.....


I kind of enjoy cleaving things until they explode in my 64 warrior


----------



## yahu

I've been playing with my builds. Most recently I'm using toads, piranhado, zombie bomb, and pets, but I've also played with vampiric bats and DoTs lately too. Right now I've been using that passive that spawns fetish's with toads, as I can end up with a screen of the little buggers. I really want that Zuni set but I have bad luck at rolling set items.







I seem to get more legendary drops than my buddy, but he gets way more set pieces.

I noticed that same thing with the DoT build, and glad you guys confirmed. Never saw crits until I turned on all dmg and saw some of the numbers fly off the charts. My CC is over 50% but my dmg is at about 400%. I'd like to roll off some of that CC for more dmg, but haven't been able to. My poison dmg is getting really good (toyed with cold for a bit, but like poison better) but I do have 20% physical that I keep around for my pets.

I do have another 20% poison I can swap back on instead of physical for a DoT build - I should give that a try later actually.


----------



## the9quad

There anyway to get crossfire to work on this game? I can get it to work by turning on vsync, but then it caps the framerate to 60fps (even though my refresh rate is 120hz). I fi turn off vsync it goes back to just using one card. on latest beta cats.


----------



## Crazy9000

Does it matter? 290 shouldn't have any trouble putting out 120fps with just one.

BTW shard of hate is getting nerfed in case anybody has one.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does it matter? 290 shouldn't have any trouble putting out 120fps with just one.
> 
> BTW shard of hate is getting nerfed in case anybody has one.


I was in a game earlier where someone was getting a chubby over shard of hate. What's the big deal and how's it being needed?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I was in a game earlier where someone was getting a chubby over shard of hate. What's the big deal and how's it being needed?


Blizz post says:
Quote:


> Items
> Shard of Hate
> Fixed an issue where the internal cooldown for this item's Legendary affix was being reset when dual-wielding.*
> Fixed an issue where this item's Legendary affix did not account for a skill's proc scalar, causing it to proc on every skill use.*


Basically it was really good and cast a ton of bolts, and now is being brought down to be similar to fulminator.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does it matter? 290 shouldn't have any trouble putting out 120fps with just one.
> 
> BTW shard of hate is getting nerfed in case anybody has one.


Short answer I'd rather run 3 cards at 50% than one at 100%, the noise is different. Side note- I just wanted an answer, figured here of all places I would get a straight answer instead of that.....thanks I guess.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does it matter? 290 shouldn't have any trouble putting out 120fps with just one.
> 
> BTW shard of hate is getting nerfed in case anybody has one.
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer I'd rather run 3 cards at 50% than one at 100%, the noise is different. Side note- I just wanted an answer, figured here of all places I would get a straight answer instead of that.....thanks I guess.
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with his answer, his point isn't wrong, he isn't being hateful. Why not just explain why you want what you want and leave the hateful tone off OCN?

Anyways. Played just an hour last night, one rift picked up 3 uniques(no I will not say legs, it makes no sense, whole other argument), and a set plan. We started doing bounties but on act 1 the one where you save the guy in level 2 on your way to the butcher(in the iron maiden), it glitched and we got nothing...sucked. Anyone had that happen, and is there way around it?


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Whats wrong with his answer, his point isn't wrong, he isn't being hateful. Why not just explain why you want what you want and leave the hateful tone off OCN?
> 
> Anyways. Played just an hour last night, one rift picked up 3 uniques(no I will not say legs, it makes no sense, whole other argument), and a set plan. We started doing bounties but on act 1 the one where you save the guy in level 2 on your way to the butcher(in the iron maiden), it glitched and we got nothing...sucked. Anyone had that happen, and is there way around it?


Nobody had a hateful tone, I asked a question. To be honest a 290x running full tilt will not do 120 fps consistently. If I say that, I'm sure someone will come back with, something is wrong with your system then blah blah blah. So all I wanted to know is, if there is a way to get it working in cfx and not a debate on the power of a 290x or my system. To put it bluntly his answer wasn't an answer at all. It would be akin to someone asking if they can overclock a 4960x and someone replying why? It's fast enough as it is. Which is no help at all. I'm not trying to be rude, but seriously what kind of an answer is that?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nobody had a hateful tone, I asked a question. To be honest a 290x running full tilt will not do 120 fps consistently. If I say that, I'm sure someone will come back with, something is wrong with your system then blah blah blah. So all I wanted to know is, if there is a way to get it working in cfx and not a debate on the power of a 290x or my system. To put it bluntly his answer wasn't an answer at all. It would be akin to someone asking if they can overclock a 4960x and someone replying why? It's fast enough as it is. Which is no help at all. I'm not trying to be rude, but seriously what kind of an answer is that?


I believe it was not an answer. It was an immediate reaction to your question.

Personally? I think his reaction was 100% legit.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I believe it was not an answer. It was an immediate reaction to your question.
> Personally? I think his reaction was 100% legit.


Well 1 card will not do 120fps consistently a lot of stuff going on. I'd rather not turn this into a debate about the power of a 290x or I must be doing something wrong etc...just wanted to know if someone got CFx working


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Well 1 card will not do 120fps consistently a lot of stuff going on. I'd rather not turn this into a debate about the power of a 290x or I must be doing something wrong etc...just wanted to know if someone got CFx working


I run Tri-SLI 780s. -- My Sig Rig actually has 2x 360 rads and 2x 480's. 480's are on the GPU's and the 360's are on the MB/CPU...I run distilled with PT these days.

My cards run 28/28/28 for D3...Core/MB is usually 30/30.

Over the summer, it will head up to @ 36-40 but, again - I live in an ice box so, there's a diminishing return on ambient.

Quite frankly, I've been lagging a lot in D3 lately...Particularly last night...I can't seem to identify the cause...

I have bad experiences with the 290x's...CF only being one of those issues...Recent drivers being the other.

Right now, with Maxwell dropping soon, I think it's wise to wait if you can...


----------



## Rickles

It seems like most the issues are server side, unless my 3 buddies and I are all suffering from the same problems, which is unlikely because all our computers are vastly different..


----------



## Seid Dark

Lol I bought ten 1h weapons from Kadala and three of them were legendary







Insane luck. One of them was really good: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/fulminator Works great for trash and elite packs.

I'm still bummed how much worse this barb is than my wiz. Wiz with decent rares is much better than barb with full leg/set gear.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Whats wrong with his answer, his point isn't wrong, he isn't being hateful. Why not just explain why you want what you want and leave the hateful tone off OCN?
> 
> Anyways. Played just an hour last night, one rift picked up 3 uniques(no I will not say legs, it makes no sense, whole other argument), and a set plan. We started doing bounties but on act 1 the one where you save the guy in level 2 on your way to the butcher(in the iron maiden), it glitched and we got nothing...sucked. Anyone had that happen, and is there way around it?


I also hate when people call them legs. "Oh you got some pants?" "No a leg." "Pants?"

I just call them Lego(s). It cant be confused with any other item in the game.


----------



## Loyrl

Found these on my HC Monk. Got the mace from either a chest or cache. I need more upgrades to get out of normal! Also need more crap legs so I can reroll. Not sure what to Reroll on either of these though and what to look for I am new to a monk. I am dual wielding and have 320k~ sheet dps, and 8-9m toughness. My gear really doesn't flow with anything right now so I am not set into a spec. So right now I am farming normal and running around cyclone striking everything with lightning damage with 29% lightning damage and 15% cyclone strike damage.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Found these on my HC Monk. Got the mace from either a chest or cache. I need more upgrades to get out of normal! Also need more crap legs so I can reroll. Not sure what to Reroll on either of these though and what to look for I am new to a monk. I am dual wielding and have 320k~ sheet dps, and 8-9m toughness. My gear really doesn't flow with anything right now so I am not set into a spec. So right now I am farming normal and running around cyclone striking everything with lightning damage with 29% lightning damage and 15% cyclone strike damage.


If you want to reroll something on the mace try to reroll the +damage to a higher +damage number. and stay with black damage so the % damage will work correctly. otherwise i rolled nicely.
for the shoulders I would reroll the life per second for vitality as the monk and plenty of skills for life regen.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Found these on my HC Monk. Got the mace from either a chest or cache. I need more upgrades to get out of normal! Also need more crap legs so I can reroll. Not sure what to Reroll on either of these though and what to look for I am new to a monk. I am dual wielding and have 320k~ sheet dps, and 8-9m toughness. My gear really doesn't flow with anything right now so I am not set into a spec. *So right now I am farming normal and running around cyclone striking everything with lightning damage with 29% lightning damage and 15% cyclone strike damage*.


Use Lashing Tail Kick with Scorpion Sting rune. It is a lightning based spirit spender that hits really hard. The rune also gives your kick a stun affect. Great for locking down elites and bosses.
You will also want Sweeping Winds with Cyclone damage. Again, another lightning based ability that will sustain your DPS.

The Monarch Scepter is an amazing weapon due to its proc. The proc alone can wipe out entire packs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quite frankly, I've been lagging a lot in D3 lately...Particularly last night...I can't seem to identify the cause...


You aren't alone. There are quite a few forum posts on battle.net complaining about the degradation. The usual issues are the freezes when other peoples achievements post in chat or when friends log on. Freezing from opening up inventory during game play is also a problem. I carry my Nemesis (shrine) bracers on me and equip when near a shrine to pop an elite pack. I always freeze for just a moment when opening the inventory. Rifts also seem to be poorly optimized.

The Shard of Hate (bug fix), not nerf, was warranted. Barbs, of course, are the most affected because they abused the weapon in their WW specs to play on torment levels their damage really didn't allow them to be in. Monks were affected to a smaller degree. Not many Monks ran a TR build except when chest farming. Although, those new *LEG* pants (that'f for you lemans81







) that increase your damage as long as your moving offer up some interesting build opportunities.

Last night I had a really decent drop rate. Last 2 days I received 4 upgrades which boosted my elemental damage to 1.5million and my elite damage to just under 1.9million.

Just need a couple more items to call my base itemization complete. Then the min/maxing game will really begin.


----------



## Rickles

I switched all my easily movable gear from my crusader to my barb, filled the empty slots with mediocre crafted rares and barb just seems so much better..

Using a frenzy boulder toss avalanche build and it simply crushes things. I crit for 20mil all the time and if I pop WoTB I am critting for 30mil.

If I am standing in fire and popping avalanche repeatedly I can get a full rage boulder in around 1-2 seconds.

Last night I hit an elite for 4 30mil crits in a row and felt like all the time on my crusader was a waste...


----------



## yahu

I seemed to experience less lag the last couple days. One thing to note is I experience less lag during odd-hours, and if I'm online all night until the East Coast comes online I'll start seeing it getting worse. I'm guessing it is tied to overall system load, and definitely doesn't seem system specific. I play on 3 main machines - an XPS laptop, an i5 with a 680, and an FX 8350 with a Titan. They all experience the same sort of lag issues at similar times during the day, but are fine during the wee hours.

My drop rate last night was atrocious. I did get a legendary plan...for a friggin' quiver, which affects my lowest leveled toon/least played toon...







I did get a bottomless potion, but only the one that gives me 8k+ to life on kill, which is pretty much the one I didn't want.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I seemed to experience less lag the last couple days. One thing to note is I experience less lag during odd-hours, and if I'm online all night until the East Coast comes online I'll start seeing it getting worse. I'm guessing it is tied to overall system load, and definitely doesn't seem system specific. I play on 3 main machines - an XPS laptop, an i5 with a 680, and an FX 8350 with a Titan. They all experience the same sort of lag issues at similar times during the day, but are fine during the wee hours.
> 
> My drop rate last night was atrocious. I did get a legendary plan...for a friggin' quiver, which affects my lowest leveled toon/least played toon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a bottomless potion, but only the one that gives me 8k+ to life on kill, which is pretty much the one I didn't want.


I was just on for about 1hr on lunch. Cleared 3 acts of bounties and a Rift -- Not a single legendary.









That being said -- Blizzard is blaming a routing table but, at this point, it can't feasibly be a table. Guarantee it's their server at this point.


----------



## Rickles

While I like the idea playing a hardcore character I just can't get myself to level one knowing I could simply lag out and die.....


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loyrl*
> 
> Found these on my HC Monk. Got the mace from either a chest or cache. I need more upgrades to get out of normal! Also need more crap legs so I can reroll. Not sure what to Reroll on either of these though and what to look for I am new to a monk. I am dual wielding and have 320k~ sheet dps, and 8-9m toughness. My gear really doesn't flow with anything right now so I am not set into a spec. So right now I am farming normal and running around cyclone striking everything with lightning damage with 29% lightning damage and 15% cyclone strike damage.


the mace is definitely from a cache, as it's a cache only drop









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Nobody had a hateful tone, I asked a question. To be honest a 290x running full tilt will not do 120 fps consistently. If I say that, I'm sure someone will come back with, something is wrong with your system then blah blah blah. So all I wanted to know is, if there is a way to get it working in cfx and not a debate on the power of a 290x or my system. To put it bluntly his answer wasn't an answer at all. It would be akin to someone asking if they can overclock a 4960x and someone replying why? It's fast enough as it is. Which is no help at all. I'm not trying to be rude, but seriously what kind of an answer is that?


@the9quad I play on a 6990 @ 30-55FPS, in trifinity, and would never imagine it to do any more then that FPS wise, due to the resolution I play at and the age of the card.... but have you tried, leaving vsync enabled, but upping the max foreground FPS to 120? That might do what you're looking to achieve.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Short answer I'd rather run 3 cards at 50% than one at 100%, the noise is different. Side note- I just wanted an answer, figured here of all places I would get a straight answer instead of that.....thanks I guess.


From what I understood, he's just saying that Diablo 3 is not really demanding GPU wise.
Nothing really harsh in this answer.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> (no I will not say legs, it makes no sense, whole other argument)


OMG I'm so glad I'm not the only one. When Legendaries become so commonplace that people feel the need to abbreviate it, Blizz needs to reevaluate things.

I kept hearing seeing these guys in public game saying "leg"....i thought they were talking about getting a lot of pants drops.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> OMG I'm so glad I'm not the only one. When Legendaries become so commonplace that people feel the need to abbreviate it, Blizz needs to reevaluate things.
> 
> I kept hearing seeing these guys in public game saying "leg"....i thought they were talking about getting a lot of pants drops.


it's funny when you see people talking about "leg pants" as well. hahah


----------



## Rickles

I usually just call them forgotten souls... because that's what 99% of them end up being.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I usually just call them forgotten souls... because that's what 99% of them end up being.


Lol.


----------



## KBOMB

Actually I think its pronounced like the word "ledge"


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> the mace is definitely from a cache, as it's a cache only drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @the9quad I play on a 6990 @ 30-55FPS, in trifinity, and would never imagine it to do any more then that FPS wise, due to the resolution I play at and the age of the card.... but have you tried, leaving vsync enabled, but upping the max foreground FPS to 120? That might do what you're looking to achieve.


Thanks, yeah my max fps in options is set to 200 fps, it makes no difference from what I can tell. The moment you click vsync it's locked to 60 fps and crossfire works, the moment you unclick it the framerate is unlocked and crossfire stops working. Appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## Rickles

Crossfire is a fickle mistress that I will probably never deal with again.


----------



## mav2000

Anyone know how the bottomless potions work. Using it in the Q slot does not seem to work for me


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Anyone know how the bottomless potions work. Using it in the Q slot does not seem to work for me


I haven't found one yet, but I thought you just drag it into the "Q" slot, then it gets used when you hit "Q". They still have 30 second cooldown.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Anyone know how the bottomless potions work. Using it in the Q slot does not seem to work for me


Make sure the potion remains in your characters inventory. If you drag the potion to your Q but then put the bottomless potion into your stash, the icon will remain but you will not be able to use it.

Bottomless potion will work like a normal potion with the item graying out when its on cooldown from use.

Now that I have one of these for 3 of my characters. I wish there was an option to toggle off picking up potions.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I usually just call them forgotten souls... because that's what 99% of them end up being.


haha


----------



## yahu

@Cryosis - agreed with being able to toggle off potions, that would be sweet. I just sell them.

When I first got it I thought it didn't work too. Not only do they have to be in your personal inventory but you have to need health. You can't launch the heal potion unless you need health, which kind of sucks but really isn't much of an issue (you'll likely be needing at least a little health when you want to use it).


----------



## sammkv

GG Shard of hate. Hate to say it but I was having a lot of fun using this OP weapon. Hope blizzard understands we want weapons like this, we want a weapon to farm for that just destroys the game. Their whole 'general feedback' is bull crap because looks like they listen to the general forums and that place is just full of cancer.


----------



## chargerz919

I just hope they don't nerf Thunderfury like ever lol. On my Poison Dart using the Splinters rune, I can crit 3 times for 1.5-2 mil and then the Thunderfury proc can crit 5 targets for 3.5-6 million. I haven't looked at many other Thunderfury's but my friend told me that 354% weapon damage was a pretty high roll on the proc.

Not to mention, it procs on about 8 out of 10 attacks. The proc rate on aoe is significantly lower though, maybe 4 out of 10 casts.


----------



## cravinmild

Bottomless potions now, gosh im like the most uninformed D3 player ever i guess. So with a potion like that i never need to the old vanilla potions any longer? Also, someone mentioned "chests only Ledgy" ... i thought there were only bounty ledgys, T lvl ledgys, lvl 70 ledgys and of course the regular ledgys. So what, now there is ledgys which spawn from chest alone, mind=blown. Next someones going to say that there are elites which have their own ledgy drops.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Bottomless potions now, gosh im like the most uninformed D3 player ever i guess. So with a potion like that i never need to the old vanilla potions any longer? Also, someone mentioned "chests only Ledgy" ... i thought there were only bounty ledgys, T lvl ledgys, lvl 70 ledgys and of course the regular ledgys. So what, now there is ledgys which spawn from chest alone, mind=blown. Next someones going to say that there are elites which have their own ledgy drops.


There's only bounty (cache) legends, and then the few torment only items. The rest can drop anywhere from anything: chests, elites, or white mobs.

You can see them all here by hovering mouse over the name;

http://diablomandan.com/d3-ros-list-of-bounty-bag-legendary-rewards/

http://diablomandan.com/d3-ros-list-of-torment-only-legendaries/


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Bottomless potions now, gosh im like the most uninformed D3 player ever i guess. So with a potion like that i never need to the old vanilla potions any longer? Also, someone mentioned "chests only Ledgy" ... i thought there were only bounty ledgys, T lvl ledgys, lvl 70 ledgys and of course the regular ledgys. So what, now there is ledgys which spawn from chest alone, mind=blown. Next someones going to say that there are elites which have their own ledgy drops.


Well... there are 2 legendary crafting materials which can only be found from breakable & clickable objects like stashes/chests/etc. The Griswolds scribblings and adventurer's journal.

Speaking of which, I found plans for a leg wand last night, Atrophy... quickly googled it, seems it's junky







The plan is a lvl 70 plan, and it has the item requirements for one, BUT the base damage of the wand, is similar to that of a lvl 60 staff, so even with amazing rolls, it only turns out with 1800-1900 DPS







I was excited when it dropped on my wiz and was for a wand... now I'm disappoint.


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks. This is what i thought.

Also when saying "we are spliting bounties" does that mean each go to their own act and complete all bounties or each do their own bounty within an act.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Thanks. This is what i thought.
> 
> Also when saying "we are spliting bounties" does that mean each go to their own act and complete all bounties or each do their own bounty within an act.


It depends. "splitting bounties" just means you are doing separate bounties to get them done faster. A lot of the time people are trying to get a specific item like the ring that reduces the number of set items you need, so want to just farm that act.

Act 1 split bounties = act 1 only.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> OMG I'm so glad I'm not the only one. When Legendaries become so commonplace that people feel the need to abbreviate it, Blizz needs to reevaluate things.


Legendaries are just the new rares.

While some legendaries are awesome and have special effects that you would want to keep even when you've looted a piece with better damage and toughness, 85% of the other legendaries are just rares with higher possible number rolls (and not even the correct properties you want).

To be honest, I would rather have bliz halving the legendary drop rate, but make those orange properties mandatory on all legendaries. Because frankly, they dont deserve to be legendaries if they dont live up to the definition of the word. The 75-90 min / legendary thing was exciting for a while. Not anymore.


----------



## Loyrl

Got that damage rolled and the shoulders a 454 vit roll. I also got my off hand to roll a socket finally. I just wish I would find useful legendaries instead of 2h axes or crappy 1h. I am now poor, sub 1m gold, from making gems.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I just hope they don't nerf Thunderfury like ever lol. On my Poison Dart using the Splinters rune, I can crit 3 times for 1.5-2 mil and then the Thunderfury proc can crit 5 targets for 3.5-6 million. I haven't looked at many other Thunderfury's but my friend told me that 354% weapon damage was a pretty high roll on the proc.
> 
> Not to mention, it procs on about 8 out of 10 attacks. The proc rate on aoe is significantly lower though, maybe 4 out of 10 casts.


I think TF is safe. They nerfed it in beta. It used to function like SoH and proc on every hit. Proc no longer scales from %elemental damage either.

Having said that, it is till a top tier weapon in most builds.


----------



## cravinmild

Is there a list of weapon proc rates, i only hear of others mention it but where do they collect that info from.


----------



## yahu

I'll have to look at my proc % for thunderfury. I liked using it but I had to roll a socket so the damage is not quite as good as what I have now. I got a friggin' wildwood drop last night with a damn near max damage roll, so stock it is shown as 2400+ dmg. I had to roll a socket on it so even though it replaced another weapon that came with 31% crit dmg, it is doing a tick better. I'm keeping the other weapons around just in case tho.









I'm not sure if it is me but I seem to get more legendary drops out of looting dead bodies laying around. Maybe not, but I've definitely gotten a lot of orange drops from the dead folk. 'let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the floor, let the bodies hit the...' you know the rest.


----------



## Seid Dark

My bottomless potion vanished from inventory. I must have salvaged it somehow







Massive blunder.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> My bottomless potion vanished from inventory. I must have salvaged it somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive blunder.


Can you sell them, that is an avalanche of blunder.


----------



## Robin Nio

Of course do I get a Shard of Hate the day after the nerf


----------



## Shrak

Waiting for new video card to get here before I can get back on, as well as my PSU from it's RMA...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Of course do I get a Shard of Hate the day after the nerf


If you aren't a barb, the nerf isn't too bad apparently.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> My bottomless potion vanished from inventory. I must have salvaged it somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive blunder.


which one did you have? that sucks!


----------



## RX7-2nr

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/28819295

Disintegrate build that I'm using. My APOC is so low now that sometimes I switch Cannoneer out for the one that gives AP/sec. Arcane Dynamo is insane with Archon.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you aren't a barb, the nerf isn't too bad apparently.


Sadly I am a barb...


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Can you sell them, that is an avalanche of blunder.


Didn't see it on buyback but yes, you can sell them. Must have salvaged it at the same time as crappy leg I got from rift.

My WW barb is extremely weak compared to other classes / builds. It's sad because other than low dmg it's very fun to use. WW is like a signature skill for barb, it was my favourite in Diablo 2 too. I will never get to T3-T4 unless I change my build and gear completely. I wish I could've experienced SoH before they nerfed it to oblivion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> which one did you have? that sucks!


It was the one that gives you +90 all resistance. Hopefully I will get another someday, this was my only one.


----------



## yahu

DOH! I didn't think you could salvage them, but I can't remember if I tried. I would hope it would at least warn you first. I only have the wussy +life after kill, but it is still nice to have it. Good luck!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Waiting for new video card to get here before I can get back on, as well as my PSU from it's RMA...


Haha I had to use onboard HD3000! for a few days when I swapped GPUs.

Lowest settings 720p windowed goodness


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Haha I had to use onboard HD3000! for a few days when I swapped GPUs.
> 
> Lowest settings 720p windowed goodness


All I have is my 2600k's HD3000









Not terrible but I'm picky, and the card will be here Monday. Been playing Bastion in the mean time and loving every minute of it. Great fun game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> DOH! I didn't think you could salvage them, but I can't remember if I tried. I would hope it would at least warn you first. I only have the wussy +life after kill, but it is still nice to have it. Good luck!


Assuming it works like all the other uniques, it warns you on salvage, but not on sale.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> All I have is my 2600k's HD3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not terrible but I'm picky, and the card will be here Monday. Been playing Bastion in the mean time and loving every minute of it. Great fun game.


Yeah I had to hold off on some of the rifting while my card was in transit and primarily just did solos 30-40fps! and just watched movies to pass time. There are a few games though that run fine on onboard so its good to clear some of them steam backlogs


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah I had to hold off on some of the rifting while my card was in transit and primarily just did solos 30-40fps! and just watched movies to pass time. There are a few games though that run fine on onboard so its good to clear some of them steam backlogs


Lord knows we all have more steam backlogs then we should


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My DH is desperate for an i70 cindercoat. I've spent like thousand of BS and all I got are just cloaks


----------



## lemans81

Oh the progress I have made these last two days. My barb is good for tanking in at least T4, wizard is still good for solo T1(and general survival up to T4), my amazon damage wise can handle T2 but her ability to take a hit is terrible.

I would guess I have been in 35-40 T2 rift runs....unreal how fast you progress gear wise in those.


----------



## mav2000

Any ideas on BIS for barbs now??


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> My DH is desperate for an i70 cindercoat. I've spent like thousand of BS and all I got are just cloaks


Same, kept getting cloaks. Had a level 35 monk so I got 3 other friends to help me level him to 70 by abusing that one quest spawn before Queen Araneae's cave on T6. Went so fast.

I log onto him and gamble blood shards for Cindercoat now. No more cloaks!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Assuming it works like all the other uniques, it warns you on salvage, but not on sale.


I'll try later. Please pray I don't accidentally double-tap!


----------



## chris164935

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308
Here is my current Arcane Torrent build. I just need a decent Andariel's Visage with +% damage to Arcane skills and gotta reroll the damage on my amulet to critical hit chance and he should be a beast. Maybe some better boots and body armor to help with toughness too. I use APOC and Arcane regeneration to sustain the Arcane Torrent. Black hole helps with damage buffing and herding monsters. Archon is mostly for use against Rift Guardians or when we get swarmed by like 3 elite packs or champions. Lol. I'm already able to handle T2 fairly well in a group. Haven't tried solo as it's much easier to let others use their key fragments.


----------



## chargerz919

Got about 2 1/2 hours of torment 3 rifting in tonight. By far one of the best nights that I have had in a while. 12 Legos and 2 patterns.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Same, kept getting cloaks. Had a level 35 monk so I got 3 other friends to help me level him to 70 by abusing that one quest spawn before Queen Araneae's cave on T6. Went so fast.
> 
> I log onto him and gamble blood shards for Cindercoat now. No more cloaks!


Do tell your power leveling ways.
Been on an upgrade drought and practically got plans for the past two days. Played today and finally got a mirrorball with 1 extra missle







found a tala ammy too which was a nice upgrade. Happy for now.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

alrrrriiiggghhtttyy then, been diablo free for three days now and im going threw withdrawls!!!!







so tonight tuck my ladies in and fire up the troopa and daddy gets to go big all night!!! i hope! monsters, check, pizza ordered, check, haribo gummy bears, check. time to go big see if i can get some good drops tonight!!!!! lets, get it!!!!


----------



## Nw0rb

FYI if you wanna do rifts or farm hop on ocn team speak Ts3.ocngaming.net and join in we have a solid 8 that play all the time from around noon to 3 am every day so feel freee to join us.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Do tell your power leveling ways.
> Been on an upgrade drought and practically got plans for the past two days. Played today and finally got a mirrorball with 1 extra missle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a tala ammy too which was a nice upgrade. Happy for now.


Can power level in rifts. The low level character makes a T6 rift and the high level character mows everything down. You can get 1-60 super fast.

60-70 is a little harder to power level because of mob level scaling.

At that point you can run Act4: Hell Rift bounty

Another option is the wretched mother trick. You create a game on normal. Kill 2 of the 3 wretched mothers for the side quest. Leave game. Up the difficulty to T6. The wretched mother at the very beginning spawns again with 2/3 completion. Aggro her to town and she instantly dies. Good thing to do for people with no gear.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Do tell your power leveling ways.
> Been on an upgrade drought and practically got plans for the past two days. Played today and finally got a mirrorball with 1 extra missle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a tala ammy too which was a nice upgrade. Happy for now.







This is great for leveling in hardcore, works good in softcore to. No risk but boring as hell. Works best if you have other friends farming the quest as more chances for quest to spawn. We were all in the same clan and just let each other know the quest spawned and invited each other. If your friends also get the quest spawn and you have it to, one of you should complete it and the other invites to his game. No wasted XP. I don't think this is nerfed but the quest is rare. That's why it is best to do it on T6 and have friends farming the spawn and inviting their other friends.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> alrrrriiiggghhtttyy then, been diablo free for three days now and im going threw withdrawls!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so tonight tuck my ladies in and fire up the troopa and daddy gets to go big all night!!! i hope! monsters, check, pizza ordered, check, *haribo gummy bears,* check. time to go big see if i can get some good drops tonight!!!!! lets, get it!!!!


Speaking of those, have any of you read the Amazon reviews for the sugar free ones? They are hilarious!!

http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Bears-Sugar-Free/dp/B000EVQWKC


Spoiler: best review



38,253 of 38,823 people found the following review helpful
1.0 out of 5 stars Just don't. Unless it's a gift for someone you hate., October 3, 2012
By Christine E. Torok
Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Haribo Gummi Bears Sugar Free 5lb Bag (Grocery)
Oh man...words cannot express what happened to me after eating these. The Gummi Bear "Cleanse". If you are someone that can tolerate the sugar substitute, enjoy. If you are like the dozens of people that tried my order, RUN!

First of all, for taste I would rate these a 5. So good. Soft, true-to-taste fruit flavors like the sugar variety...I was a happy camper.

BUT (or should I say BUTT), not long after eating about 20 of these all hell broke loose. I had a gastrointestinal experience like nothing I've ever imagined. Cramps, sweating, bloating beyond my worst nightmare. I've had food poisoning from some bad shellfish and that was almost like a skip in the park compared to what was going on inside me.

Then came the, uh, flatulence. Heavens to Murgatroyd, the sounds, like trumpets calling the demons back to Hell...the stench, like 1,000 rotten corpses vomited. I couldn't stand to stay in one room for fear of succumbing to my own odors.

But wait; there's more. What came out of me felt like someone tried to funnel Niagara Falls through a coffee straw. I swear my sphincters were screaming. It felt like my delicate starfish was a gaping maw projectile vomiting a torrential flood of toxic waste. 100% liquid. Flammable liquid. NAPALM. It was actually a bit humorous (for a nanosecond)as it was just beyond anything I could imagine possible.

AND IT WENT ON FOR HOURS.

I felt violated when it was over, which I think might have been sometime in the early morning of the next day. There was stuff coming out of me that I ate at my wedding in 2005.

I had FIVE POUNDS of these innocent-looking delicious-tasting HELLBEARS so I told a friend about what happened to me, thinking it HAD to be some type of sensitivity I had to the sugar substitute, and in spite of my warnings and graphic descriptions, she decided to take her chances and take them off my hands.

Silly woman. All of the same for her, and a phone call from her while on the toilet (because you kinda end up living in the bathroom for a spell) telling me she really wished she would have listened. I think she was crying.

Her sister was skeptical and suspected that we were exaggerating. She took them to work, since there was still 99% of a 5 pound bag left. She works for a construction company, where there are builders, roofers, house painters, landscapers, etc. Lots of people who generally have limited access to toilets on a given day. I can't imagine where all of those poor men (and women) pooped that day. I keep envisioning men on roofs, crossing their legs and trying to decide if they can make it down the ladder, or if they should just jump.

If you order these, best of luck to you. And please, don't post a video review during the aftershocks.

PS: When I ordered these, the warnings and disclaimers and legalese were NOT posted. I'm not a moron. Also, not sure why so many people assume I'm a man. I am a woman. We poop too. Of course, our poop sparkles and smells like a walk in a meadow of wildflowers. Thanks for all the great comments. I've been enjoying reading them and so glad that the horror show I experienced from snacking on these has at least made some people smile.


----------



## Nethermir

I wish there is a way to trade legendaries to people on your friends list
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> FYI if you wanna do rifts or farm hop on ocn team speak Ts3.ocngaming.net and join in we have a solid 8 that play all the time from around noon to 3 am every day so feel freee to join us.


What difficulty do you usually run? I can clear T2 fairly easy but I haven't tried the T3 and up.


----------



## chargerz919

If anyone is interested in leveling an alt. If you are in a group with friends, clear a torment rift and switch to alts before closing the rift. Last night we were clearing T3 rifts and getting our alts 23 mil exp per rift.









I'm sure they will fix this soon, so I would get your alts leveled while you can.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I wish there is a way to trade legendaries to people on your friends list
> What difficulty do you usually run? I can clear T2 fairly easy but I haven't tried the T3 and up.


We run t3 t4 most of us can solo t6 but we can do t3 like its t1 so we mostly just do that or t4 depending on who is on you are more then welcome we have enough CC that you should be ok even if you cant do t3 or higher come join us its alot of fun.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Got about 2 1/2 hours of torment 3 rifting in tonight. By far one of the best nights that I have had in a while. 12 Legos and 2 patterns.


I usually stick to T2 for efficiency on solo, but it is getting a little too easy. Last time I went to T3 I got a wakeup call, but I'll have to try again. On T2 with multiple people joining that can hold their own in solo it isn't an issue. One buddy joined to make it a 3-player, but he can't do T2 solo (maybe not even T1) and it started becoming non-efficient. Mobs were still melting, but some elites were becoming more of a pain than it was worth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Speaking of those, have any of you read the Amazon reviews for the sugar free ones? They are hilarious!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Bears-Sugar-Free/dp/B000EVQWKC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: best review
> 
> 
> 
> 38,253 of 38,823 people found the following review helpful
> 1.0 out of 5 stars Just don't. Unless it's a gift for someone you hate., October 3, 2012
> By Christine E. Torok
> Verified Purchase(What's this?)
> This review is from: Haribo Gummi Bears Sugar Free 5lb Bag (Grocery)
> Oh man...words cannot express what happened to me after eating these. The Gummi Bear "Cleanse". If you are someone that can tolerate the sugar substitute, enjoy. If you are like the dozens of people that tried my order, RUN!
> 
> First of all, for taste I would rate these a 5. So good. Soft, true-to-taste fruit flavors like the sugar variety...I was a happy camper.
> 
> BUT (or should I say BUTT), not long after eating about 20 of these all hell broke loose. I had a gastrointestinal experience like nothing I've ever imagined. Cramps, sweating, bloating beyond my worst nightmare. I've had food poisoning from some bad shellfish and that was almost like a skip in the park compared to what was going on inside me.
> 
> Then came the, uh, flatulence. Heavens to Murgatroyd, the sounds, like trumpets calling the demons back to Hell...the stench, like 1,000 rotten corpses vomited. I couldn't stand to stay in one room for fear of succumbing to my own odors.
> 
> But wait; there's more. What came out of me felt like someone tried to funnel Niagara Falls through a coffee straw. I swear my sphincters were screaming. It felt like my delicate starfish was a gaping maw projectile vomiting a torrential flood of toxic waste. 100% liquid. Flammable liquid. NAPALM. It was actually a bit humorous (for a nanosecond)as it was just beyond anything I could imagine possible.
> 
> AND IT WENT ON FOR HOURS.
> 
> I felt violated when it was over, which I think might have been sometime in the early morning of the next day. There was stuff coming out of me that I ate at my wedding in 2005.
> 
> I had FIVE POUNDS of these innocent-looking delicious-tasting HELLBEARS so I told a friend about what happened to me, thinking it HAD to be some type of sensitivity I had to the sugar substitute, and in spite of my warnings and graphic descriptions, she decided to take her chances and take them off my hands.
> 
> Silly woman. All of the same for her, and a phone call from her while on the toilet (because you kinda end up living in the bathroom for a spell) telling me she really wished she would have listened. I think she was crying.
> 
> Her sister was skeptical and suspected that we were exaggerating. She took them to work, since there was still 99% of a 5 pound bag left. She works for a construction company, where there are builders, roofers, house painters, landscapers, etc. Lots of people who generally have limited access to toilets on a given day. I can't imagine where all of those poor men (and women) pooped that day. I keep envisioning men on roofs, crossing their legs and trying to decide if they can make it down the ladder, or if they should just jump.
> 
> If you order these, best of luck to you. And please, don't post a video review during the aftershocks.
> 
> PS: When I ordered these, the warnings and disclaimers and legalese were NOT posted. I'm not a moron. Also, not sure why so many people assume I'm a man. I am a woman. We poop too. Of course, our poop sparkles and smells like a walk in a meadow of wildflowers. Thanks for all the great comments. I've been enjoying reading them and so glad that the horror show I experienced from snacking on these has at least made some people smile.


You beat me to it, but I humbly disagree on the best review, but it could be a different sized bag review: http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummy-Candy-Sugarless-5-Pound/dp/B000EVQWKC. Look for the review titled My Dinner With Andrea. It had me in tears.


----------



## yahu

BTW - forgot to mention that I confirmed that you can't salvage the bottomless potion. It actually "shadows" out when you are in salvage mode.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I usually stick to T2 for efficiency on solo, but it is getting a little too easy. Last time I went to T3 I got a wakeup call, but I'll have to try again. On T2 with multiple people joining that can hold their own in solo it isn't an issue. One buddy joined to make it a 3-player, but he can't do T2 solo (maybe not even T1) and it started becoming non-efficient. Mobs were still melting, but some elites were becoming more of a pain than it was worth.


I solo in t2 as well, I run a WD spec that is really only good for groups. I can shred stuff in t2 so fast that it doesn't matter. In group play, when WDs with pets or a barb/crusader in our group, we tend to stay in t3 or 4.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> FYI if you wanna do rifts or farm hop on ocn team speak Ts3.ocngaming.net and join in we have a solid 8 that play all the time from around noon to 3 am every day so feel freee to join us.


This is a good idea since I'm not in the OCN clan.


----------



## yahu

I must say, I'm really enjoying being back to a conjuring witch doctor, playing with the different builds. I was stuck on 0dog for so long (though certainly still a conjurer) for efficient survivability that I hadn't really played with the other skills in a while.

@ chargerz - was it you I was previously talking to regarding running a legacy witching hour for a belt? I have been using string of ears for a while as I forced myself on to it. I do miss the witching hour, but I've definitely gotten used to the string of ears, and I'm slowly building my stats back to where they were previously. The only thing I'm not fond of is I have to use Pierce the Veil to really get dmg close, which of course hits my mana usage. :\


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I must say, I'm really enjoying being back to a conjuring witch doctor, playing with the different builds. I was stuck on 0dog for so long (though certainly still a conjurer) for efficient survivability that I hadn't really played with the other skills in a while.
> 
> @ chargerz - was it you I was previously talking to regarding running a legacy witching hour for a belt? I have been using string of ears for a while as I forced myself on to it. I do miss the witching hour, but I've definitely gotten used to the string of ears, and I'm slowly building my stats back to where they were previously. The only thing I'm not fond of is I have to use Pierce the Veil to really get dmg close, which of course hits my mana usage. :\


Yes, that was me. I finally "upgraded" mine last night. One of the many drops was a Hellcat Waistguard(?). I'm trying to reroll the attack speed from 5% to 7%, but as is, it was 6% damage downgrade (not counting the 4% damage to elites). I was happy to gain 16% toughness though. Pierce the veil is not an option with my build, I'd love an extra 20% damage but Acid Cloud is pretty mana intensive.


----------



## yahu

^ah, nice. I'll need to keep my eyes peeled for that. I've lost between 10% and 12%, with decent vit, armor, and near perfect roll of resist all, I think my toughness shot up 40% from the witching hour.

I have been playing with Acid Cloud...I have to keep mana re-gen skills spammed to have a decent chance of using that per elite pack, to be sure. I probably should disable pierce the veil but I'm still working at rounding up my build overall.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ah, nice. I'll need to keep my eyes peeled for that. I've lost between 10% and 12%, with decent vit, armor, and near perfect roll of resist all, I think my toughness shot up 40% from the witching hour.
> 
> I have been playing with Acid Cloud...I have to keep mana re-gen skills spammed to have a decent chance of using that per elite pack, to be sure. I probably should disable pierce the veil but I'm still working at rounding up my build overall.


Have you tried out the build I use? Shooting a Poison Dart before spamming generally lets me get off another one or two casts before I have to wait on mana.


----------



## yahu

I think I played with that, but now that I think of it, I might have forgotten to use mana regen rune with poison dart. I switched to toad affinity and haunt, though I'll try darts (free) tonight instead of haunt (I forgot about the mana regen cause I've used splinters so much in the past).


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I played with that, but now that I think of it, I might have forgotten to use mana regen rune with poison dart. I switched to toad affinity and haunt, though I'll try darts (free) tonight instead of haunt (I forgot about the mana regen cause I've used splinters so much in the past).


I use splinters, with the 30% mana regen passive.

I have to admit, I hated using any of the free attacks before I got my thunderfury. they just didn't do enough damage.


----------



## yahu

ah, I'm pretty sure I did try that then. I'm still tinkering, but I'm mostly sleep deprived when playing D3 so I don't always remember. I won't lie, I have fallen asleep at the helm, and woke up dreaming that I just found a legendary...only to find my session timed out and I just lost my rift...









*edit - dammit, I also checked my inventory and realized I trashed my thunderfury for some forgotten souls. Likely to get a socket on something else.


----------



## -SE7EN-

finally got my wd to be able to (inefficiently) run t1 rifts without dying. using a mix of pets and rush of essence/spirit barrage build. currently using zombie charger with the cold rune since I have +cold on some gear, but hoping to replace that soon just don't know with what yet.

btw, if i have +physical on gear, will it give that bonus to the physical damage my pets could deal?


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Speaking of those, have any of you read the Amazon reviews for the sugar free ones? They are hilarious!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Gummi-Bears-Sugar-Free/dp/B000EVQWKC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: best review
> 
> 
> 
> 38,253 of 38,823 people found the following review helpful
> 1.0 out of 5 stars Just don't. Unless it's a gift for someone you hate., October 3, 2012
> By Christine E. Torok
> Verified Purchase(What's this?)
> This review is from: Haribo Gummi Bears Sugar Free 5lb Bag (Grocery)
> Oh man...words cannot express what happened to me after eating these. The Gummi Bear "Cleanse". If you are someone that can tolerate the sugar substitute, enjoy. If you are like the dozens of people that tried my order, RUN!
> 
> First of all, for taste I would rate these a 5. So good. Soft, true-to-taste fruit flavors like the sugar variety...I was a happy camper.
> 
> BUT (or should I say BUTT), not long after eating about 20 of these all hell broke loose. I had a gastrointestinal experience like nothing I've ever imagined. Cramps, sweating, bloating beyond my worst nightmare. I've had food poisoning from some bad shellfish and that was almost like a skip in the park compared to what was going on inside me.
> 
> Then came the, uh, flatulence. Heavens to Murgatroyd, the sounds, like trumpets calling the demons back to Hell...the stench, like 1,000 rotten corpses vomited. I couldn't stand to stay in one room for fear of succumbing to my own odors.
> 
> But wait; there's more. What came out of me felt like someone tried to funnel Niagara Falls through a coffee straw. I swear my sphincters were screaming. It felt like my delicate starfish was a gaping maw projectile vomiting a torrential flood of toxic waste. 100% liquid. Flammable liquid. NAPALM. It was actually a bit humorous (for a nanosecond)as it was just beyond anything I could imagine possible.
> 
> AND IT WENT ON FOR HOURS.
> 
> I felt violated when it was over, which I think might have been sometime in the early morning of the next day. There was stuff coming out of me that I ate at my wedding in 2005.
> 
> I had FIVE POUNDS of these innocent-looking delicious-tasting HELLBEARS so I told a friend about what happened to me, thinking it HAD to be some type of sensitivity I had to the sugar substitute, and in spite of my warnings and graphic descriptions, she decided to take her chances and take them off my hands.
> 
> Silly woman. All of the same for her, and a phone call from her while on the toilet (because you kinda end up living in the bathroom for a spell) telling me she really wished she would have listened. I think she was crying.
> 
> Her sister was skeptical and suspected that we were exaggerating. She took them to work, since there was still 99% of a 5 pound bag left. She works for a construction company, where there are builders, roofers, house painters, landscapers, etc. Lots of people who generally have limited access to toilets on a given day. I can't imagine where all of those poor men (and women) pooped that day. I keep envisioning men on roofs, crossing their legs and trying to decide if they can make it down the ladder, or if they should just jump.
> 
> If you order these, best of luck to you. And please, don't post a video review during the aftershocks.
> 
> PS: When I ordered these, the warnings and disclaimers and legalese were NOT posted. I'm not a moron. Also, not sure why so many people assume I'm a man. I am a woman. We poop too. Of course, our poop sparkles and smells like a walk in a meadow of wildflowers. Thanks for all the great comments. I've been enjoying reading them and so glad that the horror show I experienced from snacking on these has at least made some people smile.


wow just read them, holly rusted metal batman. that's to funny. but I got the classics, the gold pack, and I scored some haribo coke bottles and cherrys. haribo overload!!!!!







:thumb:


----------



## calavera

I wish they stopped dropping blackthorne gear. Every single time I see a green shaft of light I get all excited... only to be disappointed immediately.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I wish they stopped dropping blackthorne gear. Every single time I see a green shaft of light I get all excited... only to be disappointed immediately.


10% dmg and 10% dmg reduction on elites aint bad though.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I actually use blackthorne on my monk, makes me decently tanky. Especially with the ring that gives me 4 piece set bonus while only wearing 3 pieces.









http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 10% dmg and 10% dmg reduction on elites aint bad though.


Ive got the Blackthorns legs and chest, one was a drop the other was from Kadala. Much better than the yellows I was wearing. Int, Vit, resist all, and Sockets. Not too bad at all, especially when you consider the 2pc bonus.


----------



## Costfree

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I wish they stopped dropping blackthorne gear. Every single time I see a green shaft of light I get all excited... only to be disappointed immediately.


i wish plans didnt shine like that. Had one game i got 5 plans and 5 2h weapons. Thing is I am a wiz.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> I
> i wish plans didnt shine like that. Had one game i got 5 plans and 5 2h weapons. Thing is I am a wiz.


i feel your pain brother. played on and off yesterday and i landed 6 ledandarys, and 3 unique drops, and none where usable or helpful in any way. those were just the drops on my runs. then i went to the little blood krystal dealer and got a legendary helm, that brought everything down massively, did another bounty run came back to the little guy and tried for an amulet and got a legendary amulet, that to did nothing for me. so that brought me to 8 legendarys total on the day and 3 uniques and none usable!!! grrrrr fustrating as all heck...


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

ohh ohh ohh, i forgot, i had gotten plans for reaper wraps a week ago and needed ascended wraps to make them. after grinding and getting just about every ascended piece of armor but wraps, i finaly got a wraps drop yesterday, went to the blacksmith made the reaper wraps and lord and behold, nada. literaly would bring my damage down 6.9, toughness down 4.5, and life 9.6. crap!!!!


----------



## DoomDash

Hey guys long time no see! I've been playing so much D3 that I kind gave up the rest of the internet. I'll have to make a video for you guys on my pretty sick Crusader at some point.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> ohh ohh ohh, i forgot, i had gotten plans for reaper wraps a week ago and needed ascended wraps to make them. after grinding and getting just about every ascended piece of armor but wraps, i finaly got a wraps drop yesterday, went to the blacksmith made the reaper wraps and lord and behold, nada. literaly would bring my damage down 6.9, toughness down 4.5, and life 9.6. crap!!!!


there is a secret cult of 0doggers out there still







find one and you'll be dps heaven


----------



## cravinmild

Just made my reaper wraps today (28% resource from globes) and rerolled for 5.5cc which made them slightly better to the bracers they replaced. They do help out alot with my fury starved barb but not so much i can afford to drop my fury maker passives.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there is a secret cult of 0doggers out there still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find one and you'll be dps heaven


cooler me old, but im loosing on the lingo, lol, what is a 0dogger? aaaaannnnddd, if this will help my barb get some power and get my damage and toughness up to a respectable level then sign me up......


----------



## psyclum

ACTUALLY, if you don't know 0dog, then you are abit young







it's an extincted build called 0 dog build for witch doc's. you wont see many around because it requires legacy gear. it was marked for extinction just like critical mass was and they've done a great job in killing the build. i have an evolved version of that build for high torment I call cleric build. basically with my build, i can pump out on average about 1.5 health globes *per second*







you can do the math from there







it wont do miracles but it can keep you reasonably healthy in both red and (white/blue/purple/whatever color your resource is) as long as you have reapers wrap









for barbs who have reapers wrap that are grouped with me, i generally suggest ancient spear > boulder toss for lawls







they are usually throwing out FULL rocks every 2 seconds or so... it's the "secret" i was referring to almost 2 months ago since i really don't want blizzard to come in with a "retro nerf" like they did with attack speed. for those who understand their classes, i'll toss out some concepts involving someone who can reliably pump out 1.5 health globes per second and you build around that concept.

DH + blood vengence + reapers wrap = unlimited cluster arrow + perma invis AKA god mode. (yes, blood vengeance also heals discipline)
wiz + power hungry + reapers wrap = unlimited meteor.... nuff said.
monk + exalted soul + reapers wrap = perma nirvana build, bells or LTK, choose your poison.
barb + reapers wrap = FULL boulder toss every 2 seconds... better grind for that 300th spear








wd + gruesome feast + soul harvest = REALLY scary







what can't you do with unlimited mana AND about *20,000 int*? do you know what your wrathful protector hits for with 20,000 int and MoJ?







actually, do you know what your freebie skills hit for with 20,000 int?








crusader + reapers wrap + fate of the fell = unlimited fires of heaven..... then we tripled it









all this on top of the fact that you actually get HEALED when picking up health globes.... THIS is the reason my friends and i have been keeping this under wraps... i threw out the monk comment about a month or so ago to throw you guys off track(resulting in me sounding like a troll







) since it's still early and it's still easy to get 0dog gear if you know people. but i REALLY don't want blizzard to come back and retro nerf this ALREADY EXTINCTED build if they catch wind of what i'm doing.... so.. please don't get attention to the fact that there are still small pockets of the 0dog cult hiding in the shadows







we appreciate your cooperation and will supply you with unlimited resource if you happen to see us. the only reason i'm letting this out now is it's getting hard to make a 0dog build now and there shouldn't be enough fuss over it for blizzard to make the effort to retro nerf all 0dog gear.


----------



## cravinmild

OMG, three cloaks of deception for a DH IN A ROW and dropped while playing my barb.

* throws arms up in the air

-Why do i even try lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

Spent 2.5 hrs running split A1 bounties, 4 pauldrons of the skeleton king, 3 mad monarch maces, a maximus and a set of promis of glory bracers... but NO ring of royal grandeur


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> OMG, three cloaks of deception for a DH IN A ROW and dropped while playing my barb.
> 
> * throws arms up in the air
> 
> -Why do i even try lol


Some days you get unlucky I've had my share of good luck lately finding legendary set


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ACTUALLY, if you don't know 0dog, then you are abit young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's an extincted build called 0 dog build for witch doc's. you wont see many around because it requires legacy gear. it was marked for extinction just like critical mass was and they've done a great job in killing the build. i have an evolved version of that build for high torment I call cleric build. basically with my build, i can pump out on average about 1.5 health globes *per second*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do the math from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wont do miracles but it can keep you reasonably healthy in both red and (white/blue/purple/whatever color your resource is) as long as you have reapers wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for barbs who have reapers wrap that are grouped with me, i generally suggest ancient spear > boulder toss for lawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are usually throwing out FULL rocks every 2 seconds or so... it's the "secret" i was referring to almost 2 months ago since i really don't want blizzard to come in with a "retro nerf" like they did with attack speed. for those who understand their classes, i'll toss out some concepts involving someone who can reliably pump out 1.5 health globes per second and you build around that concept.
> 
> DH + blood vengence + reapers wrap = unlimited cluster arrow + perma invis AKA god mode. (yes, blood vengeance also heals discipline)
> wiz + power hungry + reapers wrap = unlimited meteor.... nuff said.
> monk + exalted soul + reapers wrap = perma nirvana build, bells or LTK, choose your poison.
> barb + reapers wrap = FULL boulder toss every 2 seconds... better grind for that 300th spear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wd + gruesome feast + soul harvest = REALLY scary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can't you do with unlimited mana AND about *20,000 int*? do you know what your wrathful protector hits for with 20,000 int and MoJ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, do you know what your freebie skills hit for with 20,000 int?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crusader + reapers wrap + fate of the fell = unlimited fires of heaven..... then we tripled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this on top of the fact that you actually get HEALED when picking up health globes.... THIS is the reason my friends and i have been keeping this under wraps... i threw out the monk comment about a month or so ago to throw you guys off track(resulting in me sounding like a troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) since it's still early and it's still easy to get 0dog gear if you know people. but i REALLY don't want blizzard to come back and retro nerf this ALREADY EXTINCTED build if they catch wind of what i'm doing.... so.. please don't get attention to the fact that there are still small pockets of the 0dog cult hiding in the shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we appreciate your cooperation and will supply you with unlimited resource if you happen to see us. the only reason i'm letting this out now is it's getting hard to make a 0dog build now and there shouldn't be enough fuss over it for blizzard to make the effort to retro nerf all 0dog gear.


jankies, thanks for the info. i did dig out the reaper wraps i made and roled them at the inchantris chick. took my crit hit chance from 5.0 to 6.0 so i got a little boost. put them on and im going to try this madness you got going on here lol. see if i can get some stuff done, in the mean time i did play last night after work for about 3 hours same as usual bounties and a couple of rifts got some legendarys three or four i think but again none useful so like the guy above hand thrown up as well, cracked a beer, and played titanfal for an hour.......


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

you know what i wish? i wish there was a way to use your toons across any of the regional servers!! i dont want to have to re-grind new toons on the us server but i would love to play with my state side friends!!!! not sure if anyone else feels this way. come on blizz change that part of the game!!!


----------



## MistaBernie

I have a 300th Spear, and I don't use it because im using a modified WW build with the 2her I have (partially because I can't find a decent offhand)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> jankies, thanks for the info. i did dig out the reaper wraps i made and roled them at the inchantris chick. took my crit hit chance from 5.0 to 6.0 so i got a little boost. put them on and im going to try this madness you got going on here lol. see if i can get some stuff done, in the mean time i did play last night after work for about 3 hours same as usual bounties and a couple of rifts got some legendarys three or four i think but again none useful so like the guy above hand thrown up as well, cracked a beer, and played titanfal for an hour.......


the easiest way to spot a possible 0dogger is they use *purple* dogs. so if you see a WD walking around with purple dogs, keep an eye on them







follow them around and see if they are chain summoning their dogs







if you can confirm a actual 0dog player, friend them







there aren't many of us around anymore and we don't visit public often







at least not with our 0dog gear on


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I have a 300th Spear, and I don't use it because im using a modified WW build with the 2her I have (partially because I can't find a decent offhand)


you just need a reapers wrap and a friend who still have their 0dog gear around







a *full* fury bolder toss every 2 seconds with 300th spear and ALL appropriate +skill/+element/+fury pool equipment you can muster... you do the math









for those who aren't aware of what boulder toss does, it give 20%dmg for EVERY fury spent - the original cost which is 25 fury. if the barb has 125 fury, that would make the boulder hit for (125 - 25cost) x 20% = 2000% dmg AoE skill







yah that's 2000% NOT over 8 seconds. that's 2000% on a SINGLE targeted AoE hit







if you figure in your standard 40% crit chance 400% crit dmg... the actual number is higher since you have *2* flawless royal green gems with dual wield and all the self buffs you can wear... the math behind the yellow numbers become amusing to say the least







now, if only you had a monk to implode all 16 mobs on the screen into a tiny little circle.... profit









PS: also an amusing little tid bit that 0doggers are trying hard to keep quiet, but i guess the cat's out of the bag now









https://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12504771496

there is an amusing little vid in there that is the main reason why i keep fearing for a retro nerf from blizzard.


----------



## Narokuu

Really enjoying my monk, Got a nice Thunderfurry roll, and my DPS is climbing, 7k life on hit, 1200 All resist, 590K dps, and almost 20 million toughness. Not stacking life either. I loved D3 before, and RoS just re-sparked me.

If anyone is interested in Chatting my battle tag is Narokuu#1344


----------



## Nethermir

I finally found a 300th spear and I will try to reroll my stats to try a boulder toss build. This will be painful and expensive









This is my current barb build if there's anyone looking for a viable build. So far good till T3, hitting 10 m per HotA. Criticisms and suggestions are welcome.

Profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ASDQWE-1462/hero/3520246
Skills: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/barbarian#ZhYlTf!eidh!ZYYYbb

Basically this is just a HoTA/WW build, no primary skills needed. The good part is that you are delivering huge, constant damage via HoTA every time! The downside is that your damage is gimped a bit since you need to dedicate a lot into generating fury constantly. If you have good resource reduction stats or IK set, you can do away with Threatening Shout and use something else.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308
> Here is my current Arcane Torrent build. I just need a decent Andariel's Visage with +% damage to Arcane skills and gotta reroll the damage on my amulet to critical hit chance and he should be a beast. Maybe some better boots and body armor to help with toughness too. I use APOC and Arcane regeneration to sustain the Arcane Torrent. Black hole helps with damage buffing and herding monsters. Archon is mostly for use against Rift Guardians or when we get swarmed by like 3 elite packs or champions. Lol. I'm already able to handle T2 fairly well in a group. Haven't tried solo as it's much easier to let others use their key fragments.




Do you mean something like that?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> finally got my wd to be able to (inefficiently) run t1 rifts without dying. using a mix of pets and rush of essence/spirit barrage build. currently using zombie charger with the cold rune since I have +cold on some gear, but hoping to replace that soon just don't know with what yet.
> 
> btw, if i have +physical on gear, will it give that bonus to the physical damage my pets could deal?


Yes - I've got a pair of bracers that do 20% poison and ones that do 20% physical. I swap them around depending on what I want hitting harder, my skills or my pets. Pets definitely take a hit if they aren't doing poison dmg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> I
> i wish plans didnt shine like that. Had one game i got 5 plans and 5 2h weapons. Thing is I am a wiz.


holy crap, plans have gotten me excited too many times. All the set plans I have aren't really good for me either.







I almost want to build that WD Hallowed protector blade just cause I haven't gotten anything else, but I'm 99% sure the offhand shield will hurt in the ol' dmg department.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hey guys long time no see! I've been playing so much D3 that I kind gave up the rest of the internet. I'll have to make a video for you guys on my pretty sick Crusader at some point.


long time no see, Doom. I'd like to see your video, and glad to hear you have been quiet cause you're even deeper into D3 (didn't realize that was possible!).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there is a secret cult of 0doggers out there still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find one and you'll be dps heaven


I haven't donned my 0dog gear in a while, but I definitely have it on a very specific tab in my stash.







I have actually been thinking of putting it on cause I've upgraded everything around it so it should be quite nice now. I have been enjoying my other builds I've been working on. I'm currently doing a creeping death/acid bomb/dogs for aggro/sustain build where I can run T3 comfortably enough to think about T4. I got Quetzalcoatl yesterday, so running locust swarm and haunt is badass!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Just made my reaper wraps today (28% resource from globes) and rerolled for 5.5cc which made them slightly better to the bracers they replaced. They do help out alot with my fury starved barb but not so much i can afford to drop my fury maker passives.


Got the plan first time I beat Malthael, but I cannot get him to drop his mat. Any advice? Just keep playing him on bounty mode and hope for it?


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean something like that?


Yes! I need that thing sooo bad! Lol. Soon...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Yes! I need that thing sooo bad! Lol. Soon...


Soon is TM by blizzard sadly.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I haven't donned my 0dog gear in a while, but I definitely have it on a very specific tab in my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually been thinking of putting it on cause I've upgraded everything around it so it should be quite nice now. I have been enjoying my other builds I've been working on. I'm currently doing a creeping death/acid bomb/dogs for aggro/sustain build where I can run T3 comfortably enough to think about T4. I got Quetzalcoatl yesterday, so running locust swarm and haunt is badass!


no matter how well dressed a 0dog is, the giant nerf to sacrifice dmg ensured there is no future for the build beyond T2. they made sure the build is not viable when it's marked for extinction like critical mass. the future for this already extincted build lies within friends who are built to spec to take advantage of your globe generation ability. everyone who wants group with a 0dog is required to have reapers wraps, however everyone who has grouped with me and understand what is happening seem to enjoy the synergy very much.


----------



## cravinmild

I had to rerun Malthael seven times before i got the reapers breath (i think that was what it was) but the plans dropped the first time i killed him. total time running for the reapers breath took about an hour ... or so









*note

portaling back to town and leaving the game prior to the action sequence finishing then returning to game, portal back to malth does not work any longer. you need to run the last bit each time







These have made it much easier to keep fury in check.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I had to rerun Malthael seven times before i got the reapers breath (i think that was what it was) but the plans dropped the first time i killed him. total time running for the reapers breath took about an hour ... or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note
> 
> portaling back to town and leaving the game prior to the action sequence finishing then returning to game, portal back to malth does not work any longer. you need to run the last bit each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have made it much easier to keep fury in check.


Plan is 100% drop chance for first kill







.

I find the mat at least 30% of the time I kill him. Must have been a bad luck streak







. I don't mind a 10% drop rate on bosses since they are always there- what I really hate is the low drop chance on monsters that only have a 10% chance of spawning in each game... and you have to clear a level to see if they spawn.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Clocked another 2-3 Hours of split A1 bounties again today, still no Ring of grandeur, found 2 maces of the mad monarch, and another maximus.







4-5Hrs of A1 bounties so far, and not a single RoRG







DAMN RNG!!!!!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> no matter how well dressed a 0dog is, the giant nerf to sacrifice dmg ensured there is no future for the build beyond T2. they made sure the build is not viable when it's marked for extinction like critical mass. the future for this already extincted build lies within friends who are built to spec to take advantage of your globe generation ability. everyone who wants group with a 0dog is required to have reapers wraps, however everyone who has grouped with me and understand what is happening seem to enjoy the synergy very much.


I am actually really liking the other builds I've been working on. I might toss on the gear for old time's sake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Plan is 100% drop chance for first kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I find the mat at least 30% of the time I kill him. Must have been a bad luck streak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't mind a 10% drop rate on bosses since they are always there- what I really hate is the low drop chance on monsters that only have a 10% chance of spawning in each game... and you have to clear a level to see if they spawn.


Good to know. I'll have to keep at it. I've probably beat him 5 times - a couple re-runs through that whole area (when the mat didn't drop, I would leave game --> restart game at that highest Act V quest --> play through and fight him again), and a few times as a bounty in adventure mode.

All up, I've gotten 2 legendary voodoo masks, 1 mojo, a ceremonial spork, and one single set feet that I don't use yet (helltooth), as far as WD-specific drops go. I've gone from ~paragon 60 to 135 since RoS came out and have always considered myself unlucky.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12504231625?page=3#50
Quote:


> When we did a pass on elemental damage types across skills during the Closed Beta for Reaper of Souls, the Barbarian class was one that received the most revision. While we arrived at a place much closer to where we were aiming, we think there's room for some additional adjustments. I don't have details on exact changes to share at this time, but it's likely you'll see some skills, and not just for the Barbarian, shift around their elemental type in a future patch.


Save any elemental gear that's decent, even if it's not an element that's good for you right now. Also don't spend too much rolling perfect elemental dmg on existing gear.


----------



## DoomDash

So happy after 10,000~ blood shards finally got my first wanted item, hexing pants!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Anyone have any recommendations for an arcane wizard spec? I've been using AT but i hear other people are hitting way harder than i am.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shiftstealth-1376/hero/32256021

Rep will be had for help!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for an arcane wizard spec? I've been using AT but i hear other people are hitting way harder than i am.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shiftstealth-1376/hero/32256021
> 
> Rep will be had for help!


I play on T1 for the speed and this is the build I use:

Instead of Prodigy and Astral Presence I use Unwavering Will and Audacity, that's another 25% increased damage and I get up close and personal with Disintegrate - Entropy which has a huge radius and deals plenty of damage. You eventually reach a point once you've found some gear that everything is dead (even if you're facing 3+ elite packs) with 1 full globe of arcane. Running in between mob packs is all the time I need to replenish most/all my arcane power which is why I don't need those passives (though a gloves of worship with empowerment shrine or reaper's wraps can help if you're still struggling, it's not worth wasting 2 passive slots for arcane power).

Instead of Black Hole I use Archon with Pure Power, Black Hole "wastes" arcane power in my opinion which is probably another reason why you need those passives you're using, I use Archon because if you gather up multiple elite packs it really speeds up killing them or if you run out of AP against a rift boss pop archon (or just pop it right away and kill them with 1 archon pop quickly), with Black Hole I have to worry about not killing white mobs by accident if i'm gathering stuff up or I rely too much on there being a lot of white mobs around which is not very useful when facing the strongest opponents like rift bosses/bosses.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I play on T1 for the speed and this is the build I use:
> 
> Instead of Prodigy and Astral Presence I use Unwavering Will and Audacity, that's another 25% increased damage and I get up close and personal with Disintegrate - Entropy which has a huge radius and deals plenty of damage. You eventually reach a point once you've found some gear that everything is dead (even if you're facing 3+ elite packs) with 1 full globe of arcane. Running in between mob packs is all the time I need to replenish most/all my arcane power which is why I don't need those passives (though a gloves of worship with empowerment shrine or reaper's wraps can help if you're still struggling, it's not worth wasting 2 passive slots for arcane power).
> 
> Instead of Black Hole I use Archon with Pure Power, Black Hole "wastes" arcane power in my opinion which is probably another reason why you need those passives you're using, I use Archon because if you gather up multiple elite packs it really speeds up killing them or if you run out of AP against a rift boss pop archon (or just pop it right away and kill them with 1 archon pop quickly), with Black Hole I have to worry about not killing white mobs by accident if i'm gathering stuff up or I rely too much on there being a lot of white mobs around which is not very useful when facing the strongest opponents like rift bosses/bosses.


I don't really find myself "needing" the passives, i just like to use them. I find it challenging to get close using entropy though. I died way more. I don't die with this spec, i just feel...challenged while solo because of the speed arcane torrent shoots at.

Either way, thanks for the insight into your build i will have to give it a go and see if i am better off with it!

Edit: I've heard bwalker hits like 5-6M with his arcane torrents, but mine only hit like 3.3-4.1M. It seems like a huge disparity. This is why i feel weak.


----------



## MistaBernie

switched to a more fire-y build. Liking it thus far. Still Frenzy/WW, still using big 2her. I have four 1Hers that may be useful but I just can't decide which ones to use.


----------



## cravinmild

I was still using a ls scorn well into RoS but now having switched to two 2k+ 1hers i will never go back untill 2hers get a massive bump in speed and are 4k damage. Took me a month to find two decent 1hers to reroll.


----------



## Masked

Finally got my wiz dps to 900k toughness is down to 350k -- Rolling face like a BOSS now.../finally.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I had to rerun Malthael seven times before i got the reapers breath (i think that was what it was) but the plans dropped the first time i killed him. total time running for the reapers breath took about an hour ... or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note
> 
> portaling back to town and leaving the game prior to the action sequence finishing then returning to game, portal back to malth does not work any longer. you need to run the last bit each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have made it much easier to keep fury in check.


You can still make the trick work. Just requires an extra person willing to create games for you. Once you reach the Mal checkpoint, the party member leaves game. You kill Mal. Party member creates new game and you start at the Mal checkpoint.

So as long as you have a buddy willing to create games for you, it is quite easy to farm Mal very quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> switched to a more fire-y build. Liking it thus far. Still Frenzy/WW, still using big 2her. I have four 1Hers that may be useful but I just can't decide which ones to use.


We shall see how long current Barb specs last. Blue post yesterday indicated there will be changes to the elemental damage of some barbs skills. My fear is Blizz does not like all the Fire spec Leap barbs face rolling T5+.

I blame Blizzard as fire is the predominant element to most of the useful barb skills. Then you have gear. No other chest comes close to Cindercoat. Naturally if you are specing elemental damage. Fire builds make the most sense do to this chest alone. Maybe if Blizz made a Poison/Lightning/Cold version of this coat it would open up some other builds. WAIT... no.... just nerf barbs... GG.

For those tired of plans dropping, you can lower your plan drop rate by acquiring more plans. There is an NPC named Dane Wright (pretty sure that's his name). He spawns in Northern Highlands. He is a very rare spawn, but he sells a single legendary plan. This plan changes every 15-20 minutes. These plans range from level 10 BS to level 12 BS plans. He also sells all the set plans in his rotation.

I suggest trying to find him on T1+. Run rifts after you buy a plan to wait for his plan to change. Rinse and repeat.

I believe plans are on a separate loot table from other legendaries. The fact you find many does not affect your legendary drop rate, or your wellfare legendary timer.


----------



## Stuuut

Is there a Europe OCN Clan for D3?


----------



## Dustin1

Here's my current wizzy build. It works well, I hit around 908k dps / 1.2 - 1.3m with Archon, decent life and nice toughness numbers. I can take on T1 with ease, T2 is somewhat slower and I really enjoy the build more than I did fire, maybe due to Frozen Orb bringing back so many Baal run memories with my Sorc back in D2...


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Here's my current wizzy build. It works well, I hit around 908k dps / 1.2 - 1.3m with Archon, decent life and nice toughness numbers. I can take on T1 with ease, T2 is somewhat slower and I really enjoy the build more than I did fire, maybe due to Frozen Orb bringing back so many Baal run memories with my Sorc back in D2...


Can we see the build?


----------



## cravinmild

Lol welfair ledgy timer-never heard it called that.

Surprised myself lastnight seeing my barb damage shoot to 1.1mil damage after activating WoTB, i never thought my damage was that high. Still only have 672 healing ( no not a typo) so that could use some work


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I don't really find myself "needing" the passives, i just like to use them. I find it challenging to get close using entropy though. I died way more. I don't die with this spec, i just feel...challenged while solo because of the speed arcane torrent shoots at.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the insight into your build i will have to give it a go and see if i am better off with it!
> 
> Edit: I've heard bwalker hits like 5-6M with his arcane torrents, but mine only hit like 3.3-4.1M. It seems like a huge disparity. This is why i feel weak.


Some of the issues might not be with your build, but your items. You only have increased arcane damage on 2 items. I am using the Arcane Torrent build and I love it. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308
First, I would suggest trying to craft a Reaper's Wraps to get started. You can get up the 20% increased arcane damage. Also, it's bonus effect helps a lot with sustaining/replenishing arcane power. Not sure if it's option you are willing to consider, but I use Arcane Torrent as my main attack with APOC. This helps me keep up my arcane power while attacking. This also allows me to free up a Passive by not having to use Prodigy to keep up arcane power. You might find that replacing Blur with Temporal Flux and Prodigy with Unwavering Will could be better for you. With Temporal Flux slowing enemies, you won't have to move so much, which will allow Unwavering Will to buff your damage and your toughness. It might also help with survivability if you rerolled some of the vitality on your items to +all resistances.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Here's my current wizzy build. It works well, I hit around 908k dps / 1.2 - 1.3m with Archon, decent life and nice toughness numbers. I can take on T1 with ease, T2 is somewhat slower and I really enjoy the build more than I did fire, maybe due to Frozen Orb bringing back so many Baal run memories with my Sorc back in D2...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Can we see the build?


LOL I completely forgot the link! Yes, I'd be happy to show it to you.. for the second time!









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Some of the issues might not be with your build, but your items. You only have increased arcane damage on 2 items. I am using the Arcane Torrent build and I love it. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308
> First, I would suggest trying to craft a Reaper's Wraps to get started. You can get up the 20% increased arcane damage. Also, it's bonus effect helps a lot with sustaining/replenishing arcane power. Not sure if it's option you are willing to consider, but I use Arcane Torrent as my main attack with APOC. This helps me keep up my arcane power while attacking. This also allows me to free up a Passive by not having to use Prodigy to keep up arcane power. You might find that replacing Blur with Temporal Flux and Prodigy with Unwavering Will could be better for you. With Temporal Flux slowing enemies, you won't have to move so much, which will allow Unwavering Will to buff your damage and your toughness. It might also help with survivability if you rerolled some of the vitality on your items to +all resistances.


I really appreciate the spec advice, i'm trying to roll arcane damage on my amulet but it is mega expensive to roll jewelry.


----------



## Rickles

anyone else just get disconnected?

I think the servers just died..


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anyone else just get disconnected?
> 
> I think the servers just died..


yes


----------



## psyclum

yah we killed battlenet


----------



## Rickles

Must have been my boss slayer build.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Finally got my wiz dps to 900k toughness is down to 350k -- Rolling face like a BOSS now.../finally.


350k toughness? That's about as glass cannon as you can get. If a mob looks at you nasty you die. I'm 600k /9.5 million.

And yeah, I got just got DCd as well.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yay, third time this week I've been disco'd at 90%+ through a T1 rift.

/seriouslyunimpressed


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yay, third time this week I've been disco'd at 90%+ through a T1 rift.
> 
> /seriouslyunimpressed


Yeah I havent played in a few days but last time I was on I was almost done with my T1 caches, just needed to turn in quest and got dc'd... same with rifts


----------



## Rickles

I am at about 1mil damage and 3.5mil toughness with my WD. Fr0sty has me beat and has a really sweet build, I just don't think I quite have the gear for it yet.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> 350k toughness? That's about as glass cannon as you can get. If a mob looks at you nasty you die. I'm 600k /9.5 million.
> 
> And yeah, I got just got DCd as well.


I derped.

It's about 1m dps, 3m toughness...

Can finally do T1 with ease!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> LOL I completely forgot the link! Yes, I'd be happy to show it to you.. for the second time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Defy-1363/hero/11109645


You just wanted to see how much we all cared.









yikes, so 0dog ain't happening. I guess I hadn't tried it since hitting lvl70, or at least not on torment. I can roll fine on T3 doing a creeping death/corpse bomb build but I could maybe do okay on T1 with 0dog, but far from efficient. I think my dmg is down to 850k if I just look at straight profile (no help from followers, passives and what not). Finally sticking with a mana build long enough to not use pierce the veil. Still can't get set gear to drop!









I probably should incorporate piranhas for the 15% more dmg affected enemies take. I like having dogs around for the life on hit atm, and to keep some of the boss aggro off of me so I don't have to run and gun so much.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Got pretty Lucky this week-end and finally got my Pride's Fall helm.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208

Also got a sash of knives wich is really nice with loaded for bear.

My sheet dps is low but my edps is really good. I'm melting solo t2/t3.

Now trying to get a calamity of kadala and a nat's slayer or ring (to get allong my nat's boots and ring of grandeur).


----------



## RX7-2nr

I got the royal granduer ring today, took maybe 100-150 caches. It instantly gave me the 3pc for Blackthorn's and Tal Rasha's. Pretty sweet stuff, I need to dump some toughness now though. I'd probably have close to 20 mil with battleshout and a mantra.


----------



## steve210

i found these while ago pretty sick swords


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yah we killed battlenet


what happen to the good old days of blizzard servers use to be really good not so good anymore


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> My DH is desperate for an i70 cindercoat. I've spent like thousand of BS and all I got are just cloaks


regarding cloaks and cindercoat for DH. best to gamble the Cinder using a lvl70 monk. That greatly increases your odds seeing as how your gambles aren't 99% cloaks.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> i found these while ago pretty sick swords


I have one of those, but I decided to go replace it with odyn son. Odyn Son/Thunderfury combo together is pretty nice for clearing trash and fast T1 runs. How often does it proc since you have both?


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have one of those, but I decided to go replace it with odyn son. Odyn Son/Thunderfury combo together is pretty nice for clearing trash and fast T1 runs. How often does it proc since you have both?


i havent got other sword yet hope to find either thunderfury or Bul-kathos solemn vow


----------



## steve210

http://d3up.com/b/1335397/stevebarb
http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/demonslayer-1411/stevebarb/4130563

kind of like these two site show you more stats


----------



## RX7-2nr

I found a Tal Rasha belt today, the 4pc is pretty fun. Using frozen orb, electrocute to build arcane dynamo, then spamming disintegrate gets all 4 meteors falling. I'm also using familiar with sparkflint for fire. The new passive that adds 5% damage taken per each element adds a lot of group DPS too.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/28819295


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I know there's no true random in IT world, but RNG is just too...not random. 100PL and no Nat, no Cinder. Even with around 12k BS, still no cinder at all!
Right now I'm also desperate for a weapon upgrade as my two hand xbow are soo mediocre, also a trifect Royal as it's the only way for me to proceed further with my gear. I'm sooo desperateeee


----------



## Narokuu

Act 5 battlefields of eternity infinite mob farm. saw it on another site, going to do this all day today until they fix it. 45 minutes 10 paragon levels on T6. and after you set it up its cake to do, non elite mobs, they just keep spawning.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I know there's no true random in IT world, but RNG is just too...not random. 100PL and no Nat, no Cinder. Even with around 12k BS, still no cinder at all!
> Right now I'm also desperate for a weapon upgrade as my two hand xbow are soo mediocre, also a trifect Royal as it's the only way for me to proceed further with my gear. I'm sooo desperateeee


I feel you lol, my Wiz is rocking orange gear when he (I) really wants some green, set pieces he's found were mainly Vyr (the full set bonus doesn't even work because of a bug) 2 of which were really bad (Gloves which i'll have to salvage, don't even wear them, but can't bring myself to do it till I find another pair, and boots which rolled lv reduced by 30 - extremely useful for a lv 70 character







and Energy Twister which currently is a waste of a skill on Wizards), Blackthorne's, Litany ring sets etc. Also can't find a lv 70 MW, WH, arcane SoJ (I found one at 68 so the int is pretty low on mine and i'm not going to re-roll a lv 68 item), RoRG etc.

I do feel lucky with my Gloves of Worship and Nemesis Bracers though, that's a fun combo - spawn elites from shrines and their effects lasting for 10 minutes... and I gotta admit Cord of the Sherma while it doesn't have the damage of a 70 Witching Hour, its ability has a decent proc rate and has been very useful for close combat survival. I could use a wep upgrade though, even most 2.3k+ damage weps only beat my 2k Sun Keeper on paper with its 22% bonus vs elites (maybe i'll find a 2.1k+ 30% vs elites one







).


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Some of the issues might not be with your build, but your items. You only have increased arcane damage on 2 items. I am using the Arcane Torrent build and I love it. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308
> First, I would suggest trying to craft a Reaper's Wraps to get started. You can get up the 20% increased arcane damage. Also, it's bonus effect helps a lot with sustaining/replenishing arcane power. Not sure if it's option you are willing to consider, but I use Arcane Torrent as my main attack with APOC. This helps me keep up my arcane power while attacking. This also allows me to free up a Passive by not having to use Prodigy to keep up arcane power. You might find that replacing Blur with Temporal Flux and Prodigy with Unwavering Will could be better for you. With Temporal Flux slowing enemies, you won't have to move so much, which will allow Unwavering Will to buff your damage and your toughness. It might also help with survivability if you rerolled some of the vitality on your items to +all resistances.


I tried to take your advice last night, and i farmed for 2 pairs of reapers wraps. But right after i made the second pair i had a decent pair of nemesis bracers drop. Now i'm between a rock and a hard place


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I know there's no true random in IT world, but RNG is just too...not random. 100PL and no Nat, no Cinder. Even with around 12k BS, still no cinder at all!
> Right now I'm also desperate for a weapon upgrade as my two hand xbow are soo mediocre, also a trifect Royal as it's the only way for me to proceed further with my gear. I'm sooo desperateeee


I'm probably stealing your Cindercoats because I got 3 last night lol.

Currently trying a boulder toss barb but I am not liking the kiting part. Anyone with good toss build?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I tried to take your advice last night, and i farmed for 2 pairs of reapers wraps. But right after i made the second pair i had a decent pair of nemesis bracers drop. Now i'm between a rock and a hard place


Keep Nemesis in your inventory to pop shrines and wear your Reaper Wraps.

If the Nemesis bracers are that much better then keep them on until you roll a decent Reaper Wrap.

IMO, nothing beats Reaper Wraps. Especially if you have a WD hemorrhaging health globes in your party.


----------



## Loyrl

So yesterday was my luckiest RNG day ever. On my HC monk I got these...

haunt of vaxo
unity
deaths bargain
a leg sword
a set of gloves that add shrine time
the ring from A1 cache that reduces set items req
and a leg belt
the cloak that sometimes has projectiles pass through you

Sucks I got the ring that reduces set items req but I only have 1 set piece item and that's blackthorns. I also don't have any leg crafting mats to re roll my Vaxo, unity or deaths bargain. Vaxo I need to change the lightning res to poison res, and same with deaths bargain since I lost quite a bit of resistances changing the 3 items I got. Also not sure if I should change the life per hit to crit damage, since I am on HC and will not regen life because of Deaths Bargain. I don't have a pic for the other items because they are in my stash and I am at work.


----------



## RX7-2nr

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2284ox/unity_ring_combined_with_invincible_follower/%5B/URL

I found out about this last night. I had 2 unities in my bank because I always end up saving rings. I found the invincible Templar relic a while back as well. I tested this in t6, it works. Free 50% damage reduction until they patch it.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Act 5 battlefields of eternity infinite mob farm. saw it on another site, going to do this all day today until they fix it. 45 minutes 10 paragon levels on T6. and after you set it up its cake to do, non elite mobs, they just keep spawning.


link?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> link?







i was able to get 30 levels in just a few hours. im sure Bliz will nerf this soon.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Act 5 battlefields of eternity infinite mob farm. saw it on another site, going to do this all day today until they fix it. 45 minutes 10 paragon levels on T6. and after you set it up its cake to do, non elite mobs, they just keep spawning.


When I was leveling up my Wizard a couple weeks ago, they didn't give any exp. I thought it would be a good place to just farm free exp, but my bar didn't move.

EDIT: That is a different area than I was thinking about.


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> When I was leveling up my Wizard a couple weeks ago, they didn't give any exp. I thought it would be a good place to just farm free exp, but my bar didn't move.
> 
> EDIT: That is a different area than I was thinking about.


well it works, been doing it most of the night, its very hard to setup specially on T6, but worth it. they give Xp.


----------



## Loyrl

For monks and the skill that knocks enemies in to the air, does that count as a stun for Parthan defenders, each enemy stunned within 25 yards reduces damage taken by 12%?


----------



## Rickles

Meh, we got my buddy almost 50 levels in an hour just had him start a T6 game and I used fr0sty's zombie bear build and we cleared act 1. Just had him put a big shinny ruby in his head and we were good to go.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm building 4 characters at a time, but this is working out pretty well. Started on a fire barb ended up with a sick lighting barb in the process. Crusader too.

Also hit 400+ paragon 2 days ago!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> well it works, been doing it most of the night, its very hard to setup specially on T6, but worth it. they give Xp.


yeah its not too bad, i was managing a little over 400 million xp an hour and i was killing them kind of slow. it really sucks trying to get there in t6 though.


----------



## Narokuu

i was 110 this morning, http://puu.sh/8kFSU/bc386d20df.jpg

been farming it with my clan. its 1.9 billion XP per hour. im now almost 165


----------



## navynuke499

Having some extra people would be nice while doing that. my crits are only doing about 4 to 5 mil and I run out of resources quick


----------



## mr. biggums

RNG has been very kind to me today late last night before i got off, a zuni pox dropped (didn't really roll well but 4 peice with royal ring) jumped on today first t4 rift I completed I got a string of skulls drop which rolled perfect for my setup (15% toad)







just need to find me a nice amulet, tasker and theo's, and a new pair of swamp waders and i'm laughing.



link to my d3 profile for skill setup, it's pretty standard build I think.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to get 30 levels in just a few hours. im sure Bliz will nerf this soon.


This made me laugh at the person who said I was exploiting for wearing gloves of worship back when empowerment and fleeting lasted 60 minutes, because finding another shrine in 10 minutes is so difficult







Now this is an exploit...


----------



## Narokuu

Bliz is aware and will patch it soon, just like the T6 Clear the hell rift run, that gives a ton of Xp for just running through the level. Its not an exploit, blizzard put it there. use it till its nerfed


----------



## RX7-2nr

Ive got the infinite spawn farming area set up if anyone wants to join. Message Ojore#1435.

I could only take it for about 45 minutes. Unbelievably boring. Exp was decent on T5, still not worth it though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Bliz is aware and will patch it soon, just like the T6 Clear the hell rift run, that gives a ton of Xp for just running through the level. Its not an exploit, blizzard put it there. use it till its nerfed


Clear the hell rift isn't bugged in any way, it gives the same xp/gold as all the other "clear" bounties. They might make an elite pack spawn there to fix people doing it in way too high torment though.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Bliz is aware and will patch it soon, just like the T6 Clear the hell rift run, that gives a ton of Xp for just running through the level. Its not an exploit, blizzard put it there. use it till its nerfed


It is an exploit - intentionally taking maximum advantage of a flaw, yet we still don't have offline mode when anyone can AFK farm (cheat) online and get hundreds of paragon levels and a legendary collection to rival that of a day 1 player in a matter of days.


----------



## cravinmild

Channeling and aps

I have been reading that with channeling spells you want a slow weapon with high dps as channelling has set tick rates which do not change regardless of attack speed. Is this still true and have i been starving myself of resource because of my fast aps.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Channeling and aps
> 
> I have been reading that with channeling spells you want a slow weapon with high dps as channelling has set tick rates which do not change regardless of attack speed. Is this still true and have i been starving myself of resource because of my fast aps.


Yes, but most 2Hs are pretty bad at the moment so a slower 1H (like a 1.2 AS Mace) with an off-hand is better in a lot of cases. With Reaper's Wraps, Gloves of Worship + Empowerment shrine and such though you can get away with higher attack speed.


----------



## cravinmild

will be tuff to find a high dps low aps 1her though. Im going to look through my stash and see what i can find. Just read about this and havent played since reading so I will have to do some testing. Completely changes my outlook for my wiz as my main attack is a channel attack and ive been looking for the fastest one hander i could find and stacking aps


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Bliz is aware and will patch it soon, just like the T6 Clear the hell rift run, that gives a ton of Xp for just running through the level. Its not an exploit, blizzard put it there. use it till its nerfed
> 
> 
> 
> Clear the hell rift isn't bugged in any way, it gives the same xp/gold as all the other "clear" bounties. They might make an elite pack spawn there to fix people doing it in way too high torment though.
Click to expand...

possible always keep sledge or hammersmash, he can be a pain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> will be tuff to find a high dps low aps 1her though. Im going to look through my stash and see what i can find. Just read about this and havent played since reading so I will have to do some testing. Completely changes my outlook for my wiz as my main attack is a channel attack and ive been looking for the fastest one hander i could find and stacking aps


Sunkeeper comes to mind it also can roll 30% elite damage.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> will be tuff to find a high dps low aps 1her though. Im going to look through my stash and see what i can find. Just read about this and havent played since reading so I will have to do some testing. Completely changes my outlook for my wiz as my main attack is a channel attack and ive been looking for the fastest one hander i could find and stacking aps


From what I have been reading, high APS isn't bad or good really when it comes to channeling. You just need to find a balance between your APS and resource regeneration. You don't have to have increased attack speed on all of your items. Or, with enough Arcane regeneration, spell cost reduction, and APOC, you could get away with having a very high AS. Currently, I feel that my AS is good but I do need more cost reduction. While I can easily sustain arcane torrent when fighting huge groups of monsters because of APOC, sometimes I start to get pretty low when fighting 1 or 2 monsters (mainly bosses, elites, champions, etc.). However, I don't think you'll ever be able to get to a point where you are maintaining full arcane in situations where you're fighting 1 or 2 guys... At least not without sacrificing something else.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Attacking more is no way near *bad*, just make sure your resources are replenished fast enough to keep the constant dmg...constant.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I've hit a damage wall
I take around 6mil on crits, and I cast meteors like crazy due to 30% lower resource cost on my cindercoat.
I also have that posion nova that does around 16-18.mil

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/EcchiBANZAII-2184/hero/10658758


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> I've hit a damage wall
> I take around 6mil on crits, and I cast meteors like crazy due to 30% lower resource cost on my cindercoat.
> I also have that posion nova that does around 16-18.mil
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/EcchiBANZAII-2184/hero/10658758


You still have a lot of upgrade options.

Wand of Woh
Reaper Wraps
Stone of Jordan


----------



## cravinmild

Am i once again victim of my own noobish

Ok, how many of you guys quicky teleport back to areas in split bounties which you personally never did looking for ledgy drops by quicky opening your map and scrolling over the area. I have never done this but others report they have found drops they would have other wise missed. I always thought if you werent there for the fight then going back nothing will show for you. Is adventure mode different in this?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Am i once again victim of my own noobish
> 
> Ok, how many of you guys quicky teleport back to areas in split bounties which you personally never did looking for ledgy drops by quicky opening your map and scrolling over the area. I have never done this but others report they have found drops they would have other wise missed. I always thought if you werent there for the fight then going back nothing will show for you. Is adventure mode different in this?


I've actually done split bounties and often don't get drops at all from the other players...

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't...Have never been able to discern why.

That being said -- I have a bone to pick about the lag situation.

The Houston routing table was fixed 4/5 months ago as well as the Cox hub (was a bottleneck for a long time).

Their recent fishing expedition was an attempt to blame the table...Then they found out, it wasn't the table.

Now, they're finally blaming their server...Which, I'm really glad it's only taken them 1+ months.

If you have random lag..Do the following:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



We'd like to collect some info from users recently experiencing a certain type of performance issue.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12506572293

Symptoms include player "rubberbanding" Another example would be the Belial cutscene where he changes. He may just sit there doing nothing for about 10 seconds, then resume normally. Your ping may still be generally stable but sometimes it may spike when the server acts up, but not always.

Steps to take and info to provide:

1. Launch Diablo 3 and connect to battle.net
2. Create a game
3. Alt+tab out of the game and open a command prompt
4. Run the netstat command and wait for the command to finish running
5. In the list of connections there should either be a 199.108.32-35.x :1119 or 12.130.245-247.x :1119
6. Please copy down the IP address listed above
7. Run a pathping to the IP address
8. Copy and paste the results into an email and send to [email protected] attn: Omrakos
9. Go to http://www.whatsmyip.org/ or a simi...dy have valid data that can be checked.</div>


----------



## Rickles

Maybe people are finally starting to burn out.... I know I am...


----------



## Masked

The stupid editor isn't letting me add netstat instructions under my post







.

When/if you lag...

Go to the CMD prompt, type in: netstat

Wait.

Identify which IP you're connected to on Blizzard's servers.

Then do a pathping to that IP.

Then email it!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You still have a lot of upgrade options.
> 
> Wand of Woh
> Reaper Wraps
> Stone of Jordan


you forgot andarials visage


----------



## Mikecdm

Trying to level monk to 70 from 67, taking forever.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Am i once again victim of my own noobish
> 
> Ok, how many of you guys quicky teleport back to areas in split bounties which you personally never did looking for ledgy drops by quicky opening your map and scrolling over the area. I have never done this but others report they have found drops they would have other wise missed. I always thought if you werent there for the fight then going back nothing will show for you. Is adventure mode different in this?


I had it happen when I was in a public game and tele'd into the last guys area to help him finish, there was a leg on the map. I tried it about 10x afterwords and it didn't look like any loot at all was anywhere, so I don't really understand.

Unless someone knows how loot drops on players way outside your screen, I don't think it's worth the time. I'm guessing it's probably a bug when loot drops for you on a split bounty.


----------



## yahu

^I did a split rift bounty with a buddy last night and he said he wasn't even getting the gold notification when I would complete an area; not even in the system message/chat section of his screen. I see the same thing as you too, sometimes I see loot but more often not. Even when in the same level but far away, someone will pop a chest and I get nothing. I realize some chests you literally get nothing, but this happens more often than on occasion when I'm not close enough.

I might have to try this though as it isn't hard to find right quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> RNG has been very kind to me today late last night before i got off, a zuni pox dropped (didn't really roll well but 4 peice with royal ring) jumped on today first t4 rift I completed I got a string of skulls drop which rolled perfect for my setup (15% toad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to find me a nice amulet, tasker and theo's, and a new pair of swamp waders and i'm laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> link to my d3 profile for skill setup, it's pretty standard build I think.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


dude, that is awesome. I finally started getting WD drops. I already had helltooth boots, which are pretty good but I've still been using my fire walkers, but then in the last two days I got manajuma's knife (bad low dmg roll though







) and then Jade Harvester's shoulders. I also got a homonoculous, but the stats aren't worth it over my current thing of the deep (though it might re-roll well).

The only problem - I only have one of each set...and still no zuni drop!!! they must be sitting on split bounty maps unclaimed...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Trying to level monk to 70 from 67, taking forever.


What I've been doing is complete rifts on my normal character, but instead of closing the rift ( in party ) I switch characters first. BAM almost a level each time.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I did a split rift bounty with a buddy last night and he said he wasn't even getting the gold notification when I would complete an area; not even in the system message/chat section of his screen. I see the same thing as you too, sometimes I see loot but more often not. Even when in the same level but far away, someone will pop a chest and I get nothing. I realize some chests you literally get nothing, but this happens more often than on occasion when I'm not close enough.
> 
> I might have to try this though as it isn't hard to find right quick.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> RNG has been very kind to me today late last night before i got off, a zuni pox dropped (didn't really roll well but 4 peice with royal ring) jumped on today first t4 rift I completed I got a string of skulls drop which rolled perfect for my setup (15% toad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to find me a nice amulet, tasker and theo's, and a new pair of swamp waders and i'm laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> link to my d3 profile for skill setup, it's pretty standard build I think.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738
> 
> 
> 
> dude, that is awesome. I finally started getting WD drops. I already had helltooth boots, which are pretty good but I've still been using my fire walkers, but then in the last two days I got manajuma's knife (bad low dmg roll though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then Jade Harvester's shoulders. I also got a homonoculous, but the stats aren't worth it over my current thing of the deep (though it might re-roll well).
> 
> The only problem - I only have one of each set...and still no zuni drop!!! they must be sitting on split bounty maps unclaimed...
Click to expand...

Keep hunting man I keep getting duplicates, took me forever for Zuni for the amount I play, right now I have a separate tab with an additional Zuni boot, 2 more jade pants and 1 extra glove, I have had 3 gory fetches and one extra hell tooth shoulder.

Additionally I can clear up some of the mess with split bounties only drops from chests/environment will give a legendary when not present, killing elites and mobs you have to be present.
Because of this usually when my group does bounties we do it on normal so there's 0 chance of receiving a set item and missing it. My group is a pretty heavy t4+ group so we get our keys quick and rift all night.


----------



## yahu

^I'm assuming you're getting your best drops in torment rifts? My buddy and I have been working on gems mostly, so we do more bounties for the cold hard cash. I think I'm pretty much there for my gems so I've been doing more rifts lately when playing solo, but he likes the bounties more.


----------



## Dustin1

So does that Act 5 XP glitch need to be done in Campaign? I can't seem to get it to work in Adventure mode.


----------



## navynuke499

Should work in either, but I did it in campaign


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks for that. Its enough that i will quickly look before ending a game for the next while. I have close to 300 rift keys, i find rifts boring and void of ledgys. Spending bloodshards has also gotten me squat but one less then great set ammy. I only spend them now if forced to cause ive reach the limit. I know everyone says rng but im not this unlucky in life, my ledgy rate drop really sucks, it always has even with launch. I bet i have found perhaps 500-700 ledgys total since this game launched. Honestly i think that number is much lower then 500 but benifit of the doubt. I just think i bought a crap serial number, i still think blizzard has targeted some copys of the game as extra good while making some crappy. Guess which one i got.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'm assuming you're getting your best drops in torment rifts? My buddy and I have been working on gems mostly, so we do more bounties for the cold hard cash. I think I'm pretty much there for my gems so I've been doing more rifts lately when playing solo, but he likes the bounties more.


I'm definitely liking rift drops. I've finally started getting torment only drops- Past week I've gotten Kule-aid, earthquake gloves, raekor's shoulders, and lightning monk boots.


----------



## yahu

^nice, crazy. I'd like Kulle-aid but I've gotten the life per kill only.

@cravin - I'd say 500 - 700 legendary drops is better than me! I really didn't get much legendary drops pre loot 2.0. I didn't really build any toon for legendary farming specifically, but I could run MP10 without issue. I would say my number is between 200 - 300 drops. If you got the crappy key I got the "let's fart in this guy's mouf" key. :\


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just think i bought a crap serial number, i still think blizzard has targeted some copys of the game as extra good while making some crappy. Guess which one i got.


from what i can see, its more balanced then you think. personally i think some acct has higher chance in dropping some rares then others but lower chance in dropping some other rares. for example, i have been lucky with magefists, SoJ's and andarials, but no ice climbers or any of the immunity necklaces... some account are going to be more tuned towards some rares, while others are tuned to the rares you are looking for.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> from what i can see, its more balanced then you think. personally i think some acct has higher chance in dropping some rares then others but lower chance in dropping some other rares. for example, i have been lucky with magefists, SoJ's and andarials, but no ice climbers or any of the immunity necklaces... some account are going to be more tuned towards some rares, while others are tuned to the rares you are looking for.


I really think it's completely random and Blizzard isn't doing any funny stuff. You will see exactly what you're describing with a truly random system. The legends are definitely tiered, so ice climbers are going to drop less then "the crudest boots", but I don't think there's any tricks going on beyond that.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Torment V, 1 soul/rift.
Screw you RNG.
Btw, RNG isn't random in anyway, I'm sure about that. People tend to get similar drop e.g. I got lots of trifecta magefist while other players in my clan desperate for one, meanwhile they've got tons of godly rolled cindercoat. For godsake blizz, fake randomness can sometimes be a douche in this kind of game.


----------



## Pendulum

It sucks only being able to play on the weekends due to school + work.







At least I got my character looking decent.
I'm thinking of changing the look of the weapon, it looks very out of place.


----------



## cravinmild

na, kind of centers it all


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I really think it's completely random and Blizzard isn't doing any funny stuff. You will see exactly what you're describing with a truly random system. The legends are definitely tiered, so ice climbers are going to drop less then "the crudest boots", but I don't think there's any tricks going on beyond that.


all i'm saying is for some, RRoG drops like rain... for others, 500 act1 boxes later, ziltch. i'm not the only one that's seen this. if you as any of your friends playing D3, you'll find that SOME of the rare leg's are "common" for them while other "rare" legs simply wont drop for them. i know people who are on their 5th thunderfury while they are begging for an oden son to drop... the statistical chance of a "rare" item to drop in a streak like this is about as high as winning the lotto...

yes in theory it does happen naturally... however, as many people as there are seeing this type of behavior happening from the RNG?... statistically impossible... we aren't talking about streaks of crits, we are talking about streaks of having the SAME rare items from ALL of the rare item pool. it's like rolling a 1000 sided die and getting the number 359 for 5 time out of 100 rolls. YES that does happen in a random roll. HOWEVER, if you account for the fact that this is happening to practically EVERYONE rolling that die and getting the same types of result?... then it's not happening in a "random" chance.

if you look over all the leg's you've gotten. i'm sure there are SOME rare legs that you have gotten that others have been begging for but to you they are as common as blackthorns... however i'm sure you have friends who are on their 5th or 6th of an rare leg that you've NEVER even seen it drop in any of your runs....


----------



## the9quad

I am really loving thunderfury+odyn son for trash, and thunderfry and sunkeeper for elites. I've been really Lucky I think, got all the weapons I wanted, got kulle aid, and so far one piece of immortal kings (the chestpiece(and I dont play _that_ much.


----------



## steve210

Do legendary potions drop randomly I have yet to find one so weird


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Do legendary potions drop randomly I have yet to find one so weird


Yeah it's random. I have 4 different ones, first one I got was from an uber.

Damn my non-main barb is so damn lucky, it's seriously legit now ( perfect for t3 ). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124

Elemental Elite DPS: 1,454,437.30

Just need an andy's with ias/crit/and lightning dmg, as well as an amulet similar.

and my fire barb is DYING for an SoJ ( using a level 60 sad ).


----------



## Ziglez

Man i wanna play this game again, but i stopped playing a few weeks back b ecause of fps issues, everytime i open my inventory or character it freezes me, same with looking at loot ont he ground.
I put in a ticket, and twice they responded with stuff to do with internet connection.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Man i wanna play this game again, but i stopped playing a few weeks back b ecause of fps issues, everytime i open my inventory or character it freezes me, same with looking at loot ont he ground.
> I put in a ticket, and twice they responded with stuff to do with internet connection.


I have the same issue when opening friends list, mouse over a friend on the friends list, open the paragon levels window, ability window ect. it seems to be worst in party and in rifts but I can live with it


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Man i wanna play this game again, but i stopped playing a few weeks back b ecause of fps issues, everytime i open my inventory or character it freezes me, same with looking at loot ont he ground.
> I put in a ticket, and twice they responded with stuff to do with internet connection.


Try leaving your clan chat in game, that resolved it for me.


----------



## cravinmild

Last night was horrible. I was walking in a empty map. Mini map shows health pools/shrines but there is absolutly nothing in my game to interact with. Most chest wont pop items or gold and no bloodshards after rifts. Its like blizz is not sending all the info. This is not lag or freezing (getting all that also) but a new bug with blizz. I froze for almost full min each time last night. *** is wrong with blizz this time.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Last night was horrible. I was walking in a empty map. Mini map shows health pools/shrines but there is absolutly nothing in my game to interact with. Most chest wont pop items or gold and no bloodshards after rifts. Its like blizz is not sending all the info. This is not lag or freezing (getting all that also) but a new bug with blizz. I froze for almost full min each time last night. *** is wrong with blizz this time.


that actually sounds like internet lag. basically what happens is when you open a chest and that packet is dropped or "arrived late", the "loot" basically "falls off the world" and wont show up till awhile later. what's even funnier is that since the packet arrived late, the game isn't able to assign the loot to YOU. so it becomes globally lootable and anyone in your party is able to loot that "disappeared" loot. i found this out by accident while powerleveling a friend of mine and he was getting some of my lvl 70 loots while i didn't drop any on the ground for him to loot.

i think all this started with 2.0.4... hope they get their act together in 2.0.5 or roll back to 2.0.3... my speculation is they are trying to merge the code base between the PS4 version of the game with PC version of the game to reduce dev costs and something is just not jiving.


----------



## Seid Dark

Odyn Son finally dropped for my lightning barb. Now using it and Fulminator. Whirlwind doesn't proc them properly but still okay for trash. I really would like to have Thunderfury, been searching it for over 100h now :/ WW needs a big dmg buff ASAP but Blizzard doesnt' care, this coupled with laggy and unoptimized engine and I'm slowly losing interest in D3.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Odyn Son finally dropped for my lightning barb. Now using it and Fulminator. Whirlwind doesn't proc them properly but still okay for trash. I really would like to have Thunderfury, been searching it for over 100h now :/ WW needs a big dmg buff ASAP but Blizzard doesnt' care, this coupled with laggy and unoptimized engine and I'm slowly losing interest in D3.


I feel that any damage buff would make it op. Ww is very cost efficient and requires minimal setup to get it working.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I feel that any damage buff would make it op. Ww is very cost efficient and requires minimal setup to get it working.


Not to mention it can be the best fury generator, and it has phase walking....

While I wouldn't use it for a primary source of damage it is still a viable skill.


----------



## Seid Dark

It's good for T1 but I feel that dmg is too low for harder difficulties, even with stacking lightning dmg gear. Right now my main dmg dealer is frenzy, WW is just for mobility. I've tried HOTA but it has insane fury costs, doesn't feel fun to use.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> It's good for T1 but I feel that dmg is too low for harder difficulties, even with stacking lightning dmg gear. Right now my main dmg dealer is frenzy, WW is just for mobility. I've tried HOTA but it has insane fury costs, doesn't feel fun to use.


WW is fine for T3-T4. I don't have everything ideal yet ( though most ) on my lightning barb ( and fire when I used WW there ), and I wreck T3 with entirely WW. I don't even use any other skills except charge. Do about 3m dps paper in wrath, plus 40% lightning + WW bonus dmg. Can be much better too when I get an andys and amulet w/ lightning.

Fire WW barbs are just as good too, maybe even more powerful, just because of the pure amount of fire damage you can stack. I think I was at 110% fire damage before I switched over to the triple leap earthquake hota build. Was good on T3 as well.

So yeah I would say with perfect gear T4 should be a breeze for lightning or fire barbs, after that I imagine the single target dmg won't be as good as some other builds ( like triple leap hota ).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah it's random. I have 4 different ones, first one I got was from an uber.
> 
> Damn my non-main barb is so damn lucky, it's seriously legit now ( perfect for t3 ). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124
> 
> Elemental Elite DPS: 1,454,437.30
> 
> Just need an andy's with ias/crit/and lightning dmg, as well as an amulet similar.
> 
> and my fire barb is DYING for an SoJ ( using a level 60 sad ).


Those are some nice barbs.

For your fire barb, the female barb's leap animation is about 30% faster, which should make a pretty noticeable difference.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> It's good for T1 but I feel that dmg is too low for harder difficulties, even with stacking lightning dmg gear. Right now my main dmg dealer is frenzy, WW is just for mobility. I've tried HOTA but it has insane fury costs, doesn't feel fun to use.


If your main damage dealer is frenzy, you are missing a lot of damage. You may need to revisit your item stats/rerolls or rearrange skills for better synergy


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Those are some nice barbs.
> 
> For your fire barb, the female barb's leap animation is about 30% faster, which should make a pretty noticeable difference.


Yeah but I'm not making a new female barb because they look stupid and I'm sure it will be fixed soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> If your main damage dealer is frenzy, you are missing a lot of damage. You may need to revisit your item stats/rerolls or rearrange skills for better synergy


There can be some legit frenzy builds. I thought of a few, one of which involves no fury spenders + berserker for the huge dmg bonus. There is that two handed weapon that basically throws an axe out every time you hit that is REALLY good with frenzy.


----------



## cravinmild

I thiught they changed that whole male/female power issue. Animations dont reflect the behind the scenes mechanics. Mind you if the female leaps and lands quicker then the male then thats a different story, perhaps it was damage output does not change based on the toons gender


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I thiught they changed that whole male/female power issue. Animations dont reflect the behind the scenes mechanics. Mind you if the female leaps and lands quicker then the male then thats a different story, perhaps it was damage output does not change based on the toons gender


Yep female leaps and lands quicker, which could be a pretty big damage increase with lut socks.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah but I'm not making a new female barb because they look stupid and I'm sure it will be fixed soon.
> There can be some legit frenzy builds. I thought of a few, one of which involves no fury spenders + berserker for the huge dmg bonus. There is that two handed weapon that basically throws an axe out every time you hit that is REALLY good with frenzy.


Yes, I have that 2h (stalgards decimator or something) and the frenzy build that I most enjoy with it is based off of boulder toss fury dumps. Since a lot of attacks don't proc the secondary (namely WW) frenzy turns out to be a higher eDPS.

The weapon is really nice on crusader if you are able to stay in melee range.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You still have a lot of upgrade options.
> 
> Wand of Woh
> Reaper Wraps
> Stone of Jordan


Wand of Woh has been brutally nerfed and I don't intent to use explosions anymore.
Reaper Wraps lowers my damage output considerable.
SOJ doesn't really help either unless it can give me more int and attack speed than the Stolen Ring.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> SOJ doesn't really help either unless it can give me more int and attack speed than the Stolen Ring.


Are we looking at the same rings? SOJ would be a massive upgrade even if it had dex instead of intel and rolled horribly.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/stone-of-jordan


----------



## RX7-2nr

Rerolling rings is getting expensive. I've rerolled this SOJ probably 6 times and still haven't gotten arcane.


----------



## Sainesk

I found mine at 68...







pretty good, but not gonna re-roll anything on it since it's not lv 70:



can't replace it with anything except a 70 version and the hunt for an arcane 70 version will likely drive me insane









I do have a 70 cold one though, but it didn't roll so well:


----------



## yahu

both of my yellow rings aren't perfect, and the cost to re-roll one at this point is 550k gold.









I'm not sure if it was mentioned to Banzaii, but when I last looked there were also lack of sockets/high level gems. I can't remember if that was mentioned and I'm too lazy to go back digging through pages.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> SOJ doesn't really help either unless it can give me more int and attack speed than the Stolen Ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we looking at the same rings? SOJ would be a massive upgrade even if it had dex instead of intel and rolled horribly.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/stone-of-jordan
Click to expand...

Only if it was rolled with 20% fire damage because the % against elite is as said only on elites and not normal mobs.
Or is there a stat that is hidden that isn't shown on the pictures I see all over the web?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I found mine at 68...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty good, but not gonna re-roll anything on it since it's not lv 70:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't replace it with anything except a 70 version and the hunt for an arcane 70 version will likely drive me insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a 70 cold one though, but it didn't roll so well:


How are you linking items like that?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> How are you linking items like that?
Click to expand...

there just snip's of pictures


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12504572275#20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimku*
> As a heads up, we're looking to make two changes to Horadric Caches. The first change is to allow the caches to drop Torment-only Legendary items. The second is to increase the chance that you'll find a Legendary item in Horadric Caches, including Act-specific Legendaries like the Royal Ring of Grandeur, based on the Torment difficulty. What this means is that Horadric Caches earned in Torment I+ will be able to drop Torment restricted Legendary items, and caches earned in Torment II+ will have a scaling bonus for dropping Legendary items (which includes those items only found in a cache).


Guess you're time is going to be better spent using up rift keys until this comes out.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12504572275#20
> Guess you're time is going to be better spent using up rift keys until this comes out.


this is cool, but I'll likely still spend my weekend working on finding a better cain's crown, and an RoRG....


----------



## DoomDash

Don't let paper DPS OR elemental DPS fool you guys. Out of all my non-HC characters the one listed here with the least elemental DPS does by far more than any other of my characters ( build is key ):

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/doomdash-1527


----------



## lemans81

This is probably been posted before but here is a link to where to farm for certain crafting materials....http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-general-forums/diablo-iii-general-discussion/83094-guide-legendary-crafting-materials-drop-locations


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Wand of Woh has been brutally nerfed and I don't intent to use explosions anymore.
> Reaper Wraps lowers my damage output considerable.
> SOJ doesn't really help either unless it can give me more int and attack speed than the Stolen Ring.


Reaper Wraps would blow your current wrist item out of the water. The wraps can roll just as good as what you have, but with a damage boosting resource bonus. I guess if you feel movement speed is better than 25% - 30% resource recovery, to each their own.

Both of your rings are pretty low end. Loyalty Haven doesn't even have 4 main stats. Neither of your rings have tri or quad fecta stats.

There is room for improvement across the board. Cindercoat needs 3 sockets, find leg pants such as Pants of Mr Yan.

You have not hit a gear wall by any means.

If you are content with your character, then that is a different story.


----------



## Pendulum

Has anybody had any luck dropping legs replaying the campaign on T1? I'm sick of running the same bounty/rifts, every decent farming spot I had has been nerfed into the ground.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck dropping legs replaying the campaign on T1? I'm sick of running the same bounty/rifts, every decent farming spot I had has been nerfed into the ground.


Look for "Rift it Forward" in the community channels. Seriously you can either do non-stop rifts all day for free or just provide keys and do very little work to get some loot and bloodshards.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Has anybody had any luck dropping legs replaying the campaign on T1? I'm sick of running the same bounty/rifts, every decent farming spot I had has been nerfed into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for "Rift it Forward" in the community channels. Seriously you can either do non-stop rifts all day for free or just provide keys and do very little work to get some loot and bloodshards.
Click to expand...

I heard about that, but haven't gone looking for a game yet.


----------



## navynuke499

So what is this? You pay the keys and someone blows through a rift with you?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> So what is this? You pay the keys and someone blows through a rift with you?


You either don't pay keys and kill everything, everyone kills the Guardian with you, or you open rifts and leech to the Guardian.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Sounds like a really good deal for the people that are not spending their keys. That's about how public games go anyways. Everyone stands around and waits for someone else to open a rift. If they do not open a rift fast enough or start a bounty instead, everyone just leaves.


----------



## Nethermir

I did 3 hours of rift and found 3 green legendaries. I should be happy but all are from different sets so no bonuses


----------



## MistaBernie

Welp, that can't be good.. been standing there for about.. 5 minutes.


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## DoomDash

I love Rift it forwad. Free rifts all day!!!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> snip


very nice i really want your tri ring, and your mask despite mine running higher pet damage, i've had to sacrifice so much vit i'm sitting at 237k lol.

Been doing rift it forward since I absolutely hate doing bounties, didn't really find anything worthwhile tonight but had some fun playing with the fire spec on the WD, plus these tiki fetish make me laugh


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> very nice i really want your tri ring, and your mask despite mine running higher pet damage, i've had to sacrifice so much vit i'm sitting at 237k lol.
> 
> Been doing rift it forward since I absolutely hate doing bounties, didn't really find anything worthwhile tonight but had some fun playing with the fire spec on the WD, plus these tiki fetish make me laugh


Thanks, when I first got the helm I was a little dissapointed in the pet damage, but I like how much vitality it has. I'm currently at 544K health. Loving the Stone of Jordan + Blackthornes set bonus to elite damage, 39%.



Need to work on getting a better main hand weapon. Though it's going to be hard to give up that 17% phsyical damage bonus on the doombringer I'm wearing. Trying to re-roll that damage stat on the amulet to crit-hit damage, not having luck.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Talrain-1672/hero/9595957


----------



## mr. biggums

you should make some aughilds shoulder's and bracers since your using granduer ring, you can take a peak at its set effect in my profile but it will give you more dmg and protection vs elites. For your weapon keep your eyes out for a starmetal its BIS for WD in my opinion, alternatively my weapon is fairly good as well but you would have to use toads









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/mrbiggums-1905/hero/41223738


----------



## Pandora's Box

I'll have to see about making some Aughilds items. Dying to get my hands on a Starmetal, no luck so far. I have a Rhen'ho Flayer in my stash, not a fan of toads though.

Damn at your gear, having no luck finding more Zunimassa set items, I found the mojo but I don't want to use it until I have atleast another piece of the set so that stone of jordan can give me the 3 set bonus.


----------



## Tchernobyl




----------



## Cryosis00

Rift it Forward is pretty amazing. What blows me away is how nice people are. I have not had anyone leave after killing the RG before opening up a new rift as agreed to by the invite.

Patch 2.0.5 sounds like some moves in a positive direction.

Cache changes - Caches farmed on T1+ will have the ability to drop torment only legendaries. This includes set items. Also, the rate in which a legendary is found in a cache will be increased from current rates.

Blood Shard changes - Qty of blood shards dropped by Rift Guardians will increase at T2+.

The cache changes are really exciting. I might finally get some set items. Well something other than blackthornes.

Blood shard changes aren't a big deal to me. Kadala is generally always depressing so I will just get depressed sooner now that my blood shard rate increases.


----------



## navynuke499

i hope with the increased BS drops that they will also bring up the cap past 500, i sometimes dont notice how many i have and just forget to spend them.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i hope with the increased BS drops that they will also bring up the cap past 500, i sometimes dont notice how many i have and just forget to spend them.


Agreed, there is no reason it should have been 500....even 1000 doesn't seem enough, unless you throw in a message that says "you are not earning more". I would like to see it at like 5,000, that way when I get bored I can just gamble until my arm falls off.


----------



## cravinmild

Farming reapers fear for reaper wraps i got one in eight tries but my buddy got one almost everytime







I hate the rng gods sometimes.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> You either don't pay keys and kill everything, everyone kills the Guardian with you, or you open rifts and leech to the Guardian.


So you join this community. Join a game. Either you kill //everything// for the person that opened the rift...OR you open the rifts and leech the entire time...?

Sounds like a plan.

What difficulties do these guys normally play on?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Farming reapers fear for reaper wraps i got one in eight tries but my buddy got one almost everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the rng gods sometimes.


Sounds like workmates of mine. Whenever I join their games, it rains legendaries for me. One time he said:

"legendaries today:
me: 1
coworker 2: 2
tcher: 10"








Sadly all ended up as forgotten souls but still!


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> You either don't pay keys and kill everything, everyone kills the Guardian with you, or you open rifts and leech to the Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> So you join this community. Join a game. Either you kill //everything// for the person that opened the rift...OR you open the rifts and leech the entire time...?
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> What difficulties do these guys normally play on?
Click to expand...

The way I do it right now I start a rift get to RG send a message out into community have 3 people join last to enter opens next rift, most people just leave when another rift is opened, alternatively you can do this with friends too just have 1 open spot for someone to join.
I have been doing this on t4 easy to solo too RG and people that join after are usually high paragon and geared well for the Guardian.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So you join this community. Join a game. Either you kill //everything// for the person that opened the rift...OR you open the rifts and leech the entire time...?
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> What difficulties do these guys normally play on?


You have 2 options.

*Game Creator*
Create the game yourself. Clear the rift up to 99% or spawn the RG but dont kill him. Send a message to the "Rift it Forward" community channel, such as, "T1 RG, 3 spots open, last to join creates new rift"

You will immediately get requests to join your game. Last one to join, let them know they have to open next rift.

Kill RG. Complete quest. Last person opens the new portal. All 3 members leave your game and you clear the next Rift.

The important part is that they leave your game. Most people do. Some don't because they aren't familiar with the concept of the Rift it Forward. Just politely ask them to leave so you can repeat the above process.

*Game Joiner*
You sit in the channel and wait for a game creator to spam that they have open slots to kill the RG. They will specify what difficulty they are on.

The creators generally ask the last person to join to pay for the next rift. However, some creators like a more playful method such as highest Paragon opens portal. In any case the method will be stated in the channel text.

Remember to leave game after the RG is killed. If you are the person paying for the next rift, make sure you do that before you leave.

The concept is awesome. People joining are paying for the quick kill while rewarding the creator with a new rift for their efforts.

I generally run 2 and 3 man guild groups and we ask for 1 - 2 people to join. In the case where we just need 1 person, we specifically state they must create the new game if they join.


----------



## H3||scr3am

This is the multirifting concept on roids:

http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-general-forums/diablo-iii-general-discussion/85444-multirifting-play-multiple-rifts-at-the-same-time

another community for those of you intrigued.

H3||scr3am


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Farming reapers fear for reaper wraps i got one in eight tries but my buddy got one almost everytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the rng gods sometimes.


They're not really that good [for Crusaders anyways], I made a pair earlier and was disappointed, though the legend bonus is pretty sweet. Sticking with my Vambraces for now.

I'll probably join Rift it Forward this weekend, my Crusader is perpetually stuck at 642k DPS since I can't find any decent gear running T1 alone in my spare time.


----------



## cravinmild

spamming the big guns I find i need them for the resource bonus.

I just got a two hander which when rerolled the one percent CC for a socket boosted me to just over 700k. sadly my low heal is holding me back at this point. I can do well killing in T1 but i have to dance around a lot or be killed.

I just found a much better set of shoulders which make all my items immune to damage. As i no longer pay for repairs im going in to the highest torment lvl and leaching my little face off for the next while


----------



## yahu

I'm hoping the cache changes helps things out cause rifts are getting a little dry the last couple times. I even "over-farm" the area once I kill the RG (I seem to get drops then just as often as building the % for the RG).


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm hoping the cache changes helps things out cause rifts are getting a little dry the last couple times. I even "over-farm" the area once I kill the RG (I seem to get drops then just as often as building the % for the RG).


*Not* completely clearing a rift every time seems silly to me. They have so many champion/elite packs, which all have higher chances of dropping legendaries, it seems silly to ignore those and just go for the rift guardian!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> *Not* completely clearing a rift every time seems silly to me. They have so many champion/elite packs, which all have higher chances of dropping legendaries, it seems silly to ignore those and just go for the rift guardian!


Unless you get a really good map, so does the next rift though. Just want the shards and the occasional soul.

Was re-rolling this ammy yesterday and by the time I got CD I was down 10m and a top level ruby worth of flawless imperial gems... ouch







oh well 100k damage boost for my DH:



feel it was easier to make a marquise gem before RoS with selling stuff on the AH than re-rolling jewelry now and i'm geared with goldfind like crazy (goldskin, sun keeper, zakara so no repair costs etc.)


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*


If that rolled arcane







but it's still a very nice one.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Yeah I dont get the whole multirifting thing, most of the time after you have killed the guardian, theres 1-2, sometimes 3 levels left full of elites. Don't know why you would pass that up, as in a rift theres a higher chance of legendaries dropping.

Anyways:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Talrain-1672/hero/9595957

Making some nice progress on the witch doctor. Up to 47% Physical Damage Bonus, 54% Bonus to Elites, 25% Reduction in damage from Elites.

I love the 4 set bonus on Blackthornes. Being able to just stand in ground damage and not having to run away from the explosion when elites die is awesome.

My pets hit for about 10 Million each hit







. I need to keep trying to re-roll that 20% fire damage on the Stone of Jordan to 20% Physical Damage, which would put me at 67% physical damage









In game I'm current at 780K sheet DPS, and just shy of 6M toughness.

I can quite easily handle Torment 4 by myself, I have yet to try anything higher.


----------



## neXen

do we have official notes up for 2.05 ? (Actual changelog)

has there been official confirmation?

Been busy with work and stuff the last few days and have not kept up.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> do we have official notes up for 2.05 ? (Actual changelog)
> 
> has there been official confirmation?
> 
> Been busy with work and stuff the last few days and have not kept up.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/246dbe/patch_205_current_list_of_changes/

Not 100% sure if these are the only changes.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> do we have official notes up for 2.05 ? (Actual changelog)
> 
> has there been official confirmation?
> 
> Been busy with work and stuff the last few days and have not kept up.


There have been blue posts over the last few days outlining patch 2.0.5. Their isn't an official changelog. We haven't even been told when the patch will go live.

If it goes live today... Great, but no news from blues on that yet.


----------



## calavera

Its just maintenance today. The next patch will probably go live mid May if I had to guess.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Its just maintenance today. The next patch will probably go live mid May if I had to guess.


IMO, much sooner than that.

There's something funky going on with drop rates...I'm a little biased but, I foresee them doing some more changes today than they're letting on.


----------



## BroJin

If anyone want to play add me BroDaJin#1424 US server.
If anyone looking for a Clan join ExWaW Ex WoW Addicts Wanted









Need to run some Split Bounties..... Ran out of Rift keys


----------



## soulwrath

join the community: rift it forward

Basically what you do is, you open a rift, play til RG spawns, than you type in community, Torment # RG up, Last one in or Lowest/Highest Paragorn (whichever you want) has to reopen. After you get the RG to die, you close the rift, and whoever fulfills that requirement opens a rift, and you go back to rifting.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You have 2 options.
> 
> *Game Creator*
> Create the game yourself. Clear the rift up to 99% or spawn the RG but dont kill him. Send a message to the "Rift it Forward" community channel, such as, "T1 RG, 3 spots open, last to join creates new rift"
> 
> You will immediately get requests to join your game. Last one to join, let them know they have to open next rift.
> 
> Kill RG. Complete quest. Last person opens the new portal. All 3 members leave your game and you clear the next Rift.
> 
> The important part is that they leave your game. Most people do. Some don't because they aren't familiar with the concept of the Rift it Forward. Just politely ask them to leave so you can repeat the above process.
> 
> *Game Joiner*
> You sit in the channel and wait for a game creator to spam that they have open slots to kill the RG. They will specify what difficulty they are on.
> 
> The creators generally ask the last person to join to pay for the next rift. However, some creators like a more playful method such as highest Paragon opens portal. In any case the method will be stated in the channel text.
> 
> Remember to leave game after the RG is killed. If you are the person paying for the next rift, make sure you do that before you leave.
> 
> The concept is awesome. People joining are paying for the quick kill while rewarding the creator with a new rift for their efforts.
> 
> I generally run 2 and 3 man guild groups and we ask for 1 - 2 people to join. In the case where we just need 1 person, we specifically state they must create the new game if they join.


I'm sorry but, I don't get why this is so awesome...Don't you lose everything that could have dropped before the RG?

I understand the premise, you're RG farming but, doesn't that defeat the purpose of the NR?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You have 2 options.
> 
> *Game Creator*
> Create the game yourself. Clear the rift up to 99% or spawn the RG but dont kill him. Send a message to the "Rift it Forward" community channel, such as, "T1 RG, 3 spots open, last to join creates new rift"
> 
> You will immediately get requests to join your game. Last one to join, let them know they have to open next rift.
> 
> Kill RG. Complete quest. Last person opens the new portal. All 3 members leave your game and you clear the next Rift.
> 
> The important part is that they leave your game. Most people do. Some don't because they aren't familiar with the concept of the Rift it Forward. Just politely ask them to leave so you can repeat the above process.
> 
> *Game Joiner*
> You sit in the channel and wait for a game creator to spam that they have open slots to kill the RG. They will specify what difficulty they are on.
> 
> The creators generally ask the last person to join to pay for the next rift. However, some creators like a more playful method such as highest Paragon opens portal. In any case the method will be stated in the channel text.
> 
> Remember to leave game after the RG is killed. If you are the person paying for the next rift, make sure you do that before you leave.
> 
> The concept is awesome. People joining are paying for the quick kill while rewarding the creator with a new rift for their efforts.
> 
> I generally run 2 and 3 man guild groups and we ask for 1 - 2 people to join. In the case where we just need 1 person, we specifically state they must create the new game if they join.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but, I don't get why this is so awesome...Don't you lose everything that could have dropped before the RG?
> 
> I understand the premise, you're RG farming but, doesn't that defeat the purpose of the NR?
Click to expand...

Some people just want souls and bloodshards to hunt for specific things, personally I love it since I just run the rift myself and let people open the next.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> *Not* completely clearing a rift every time seems silly to me. They have so many champion/elite packs, which all have higher chances of dropping legendaries, it seems silly to ignore those and just go for the rift guardian!


ah good; with all the talk of rift it forward and such I thought maybe I was one of the few that farmed a little more fully.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> IMO, much sooner than that.
> 
> There's something funky going on with drop rates...I'm a little biased but, I foresee them doing some more changes today than they're letting on.


Since you have/had a working relationship with Blizzard. Any insight into how the loot tables work?

*What we Know*
Loot table is driven by difficulty. Normal to Master removes torment only items.

The potential allows for focus farming of items that are not torment only as you shrink the loot table.

*Interesting Theories*
Tiered loot tables. - It has been suggested that not all loot is available in a single loot table. Item X will never drop because it is not in the loot table for your created game.
Also, people experience multiple legendary drops of the same item in a single game, generally a very low grade legendaries. It is believed that in this scenario your leg/h rate will dramatically increase while in game but all your legendary items will be junk. Lastly, It is believed that their are high grade loot tables where you may receive multiple high tier items such as sets.

The reason I find some of this believable, and more than just RNG, is out of all my play time I have only found 2 Monkey Set items for my Monk. Both items dropped in the same game with 15 minutes of each other. This was also the case with my Barb. Both IK pieces dropped within 10 - 15 minutes of each other.

Since those experiences I have not seen a single class set item drop for those characters.

This leads people to believe the old "seeded" game mentality of vanilla D3.

Tiered Loot tables **Extreme** - To give some validity to the above information you can actually test this by focus farming Kadala. Items have minimum item levels. Magefists can drop as low as item level 31. There are other legendary gloves as well. What people are doing ( I tested myself to great effect ) is using a 2 party system. The low level characters, specifically level 34 for this example, creates a game. Game is now set to level 34. Low level leaves the game, so now the game is locked to level 34. You can now gamble at Kadala on the level 70 character. She will give you level 70 items but with a loot table of a level 34 character. Thus removing all the other legendary items that are not of this level range.

You are still not guaranteed a magefist, as other legendary gloves with similar item levels can also be gambled, but you have effectively gamed the system.

From my limited Comp Sci. experience and simpleton coding I did in college. I know RNG is not really RNG in programming, or I should say not truly random. An algorithm returns a value from a range. Patterns generally emerge. This is why you may hear a song multiple times in a play list and never hear others. The RNG can be reset by stopping and starting the algorithm again.

While tinfoil hat theories can be amusing. I think there is something to tiered loot tables.

**To those asking why I use a 34 char for my 31 ilevel item example, comes from a blue post. Legendary items have an ilvl as low as 8. However Blizzard has stated legendaries do not start to drop until level 11. Using 8+3 = 11, people using this focused legendary farming method always guarantee our low end ilvl is +3 character levels. **

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm sorry but, I don't get why this is so awesome...Don't you lose everything that could have dropped before the RG?
> 
> I understand the premise, you're RG farming but, doesn't that defeat the purpose of the NR?


The purpose for those joining is for the soulshard and the quick blood shards. They don't lose anything since they were not in 99% of the game. This community has 1500 - 2500 people in channel most the time, so their is a market for this.

If your someone who hates the idea of missing 99% of the Rift, then be the game creator and invite people. In return they open NR's for you so you Rift for free while providing a service to them.

If you would rather run a 4 man Rift party then join the Rift Runz community.


----------



## lemans81

I understand maintenance but it sucks when I actually have a few free hours.......8 hours of maintenance seems a bit excessive.


----------



## MistaBernie

oh man, 8 hour maintenance today? Does that mean the loot changes are inbound?


----------



## BroJin

They seriously need to solve the major server lag.


----------



## cravinmild

I have a lot of the same items dropping mulitple times in short period of times and all junk ( great for salvage material) so i dont honestly think pure luck is as sole mechanic of drops. D3 vanilla i would have rares with the exact same rolls all drop 3 times in a row, that is not rng. Its happened so many times that i personally think drops are tied to the game serial numbers/time od day/how many times an item has dropped that day/other but rng is the lowest on the list of determing factors in item drops/rolls


----------



## iamwardicus

I know they have a lot of data for the server lag (judging from the multiple threads on the blizzard forums). I don't think all the lag problems are related to their servers though. I think some of the issues are from other main lines that run around the country (I do know for awhile (if not still) there was a known issue with an AT*T node). With luck though it will get fixed.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Since you have/had a working relationship with Blizzard. Any insight into how the loot tables work?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *What we Know*
> Loot table is driven by difficulty. Normal to Master removes torment only items.
> 
> The potential allows for focus farming of items that are not torment only as you shrink the loot table.
> 
> *Interesting Theories*
> Tiered loot tables. - It has been suggested that not all loot is available in a single loot table. Item X will never drop because it is not in the loot table for your created game.
> Also, people experience multiple legendary drops of the same item in a single game, generally a very low grade legendaries. It is believed that in this scenario your leg/h rate will dramatically increase while in game but all your legendary items will be junk. Lastly, It is believed that their are high grade loot tables where you may receive multiple high tier items such as sets.
> 
> The reason I find some of this believable, and more than just RNG, is out of all my play time I have only found 2 Monkey Set items for my Monk. Both items dropped in the same game with 15 minutes of each other. This was also the case with my Barb. Both IK pieces dropped within 10 - 15 minutes of each other.
> 
> Since those experiences I have not seen a single class set item drop for those characters.
> 
> This leads people to believe the old "seeded" game mentality of vanilla D3.
> 
> Tiered Loot tables **Extreme** - To give some validity to the above information you can actually test this by focus farming Kadala. Items have minimum item levels. Magefists can drop as low as item level 31. There are other legendary gloves as well. What people are doing ( I tested myself to great effect ) is using a 2 party system. The low level characters, specifically level 34 for this example, creates a game. Game is now set to level 34. Low level leaves the game, so now the game is locked to level 34. You can now gamble at Kadala on the level 70 character. She will give you level 70 items but with a loot table of a level 34 character. Thus removing all the other legendary items that are not of this level range.
> 
> You are still not guaranteed a magefist, as other legendary gloves with similar item levels can also be gambled, but you have effectively gamed the system.
> 
> From my limited Comp Sci. experience and simpleton coding I did in college. I know RNG is not really RNG in programming, or I should say not truly random. An algorithm returns a value from a range. Patterns generally emerge. This is why you may hear a song multiple times in a play list and never hear others. The RNG can be reset by stopping and starting the algorithm again.
> 
> While tinfoil hat theories can be amusing. I think there is something to tiered loot tables.
> 
> **To those asking why I use a 34 char for my 31 ilevel item example, comes from a blue post. Legendary items have an ilvl as low as 8. However Blizzard has stated legendaries do not start to drop until level 11. Using 8+3 = 11, people using this focused legendary farming method always guarantee our low end ilvl is +3 character levels. **


My contribution to D3 ended when the AH shut down. So, I really have no more insight to the current loot situation than yourself...

Eh. The theory of RNG is just that, it's a theory...Yes, sometimes true patterns do emerge but, it's still a random string. A random algorithm is random until acted upon by an outside anomaly.

The issue, I believe to plague D3 is just that. There's a genuine RNG...However, stacked on-top of that RNG are stipulations...And I believe those stipulations are taking the RNG out of the RNG.

What you're essentially referring to is "ghost in the machine". An outside force is acting upon the randomness of the object so, it loses it's "essence", essentially.

Instead of having something truly random, IE an actual rng...We have a pseudo RNG of sorts.

We have a pseudo RNG because there are so many stipulations/requirements on the base code that true randomness is lost.

Now maybe a % based RNG does exist on if an item drops...IE from a cask/pot/etc it's a 10% drop scale and then the item has it's own table...

I think there's an RNG but, I personally believe it scales by time.

It's been noted that MOST see a guaranteed legendary item every 2 hours...One could discern that as time goes up so does the chance to get a legendary...I don't know if that theory is exactly true but...It's logical considering the direction Blizzard is taking.

@ The level 34 thing, you're just diluting the pool from which a legendary drops.

Say you have a 2% chance from EVERYTHING to be a legendary...Say there are 50 legendaries...By taking that lower level game, you're not helping yourself because the 2% doesn't change...The pool from which the 2% rolls, however, does change...So if that were your goal, then okay...But, if not, that's not exactly conducive.
Quote:


> The purpose for those joining is for the soulshard and the quick blood shards. They don't lose anything since they were not in 99% of the game. This community has 1500 - 2500 people in channel most the time, so their is a market for this.
> 
> If your someone who hates the idea of missing 99% of the Rift, then be the game creator and invite people. In return they open NR's for you so you Rift for free while providing a service to them.
> 
> If you would rather run a 4 man Rift party then join the Rift Runz community.


I don't mind missing the rift, I just didn't understand the purpose of farming the RG continually but, now I get it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I know they have a lot of data for the server lag (judging from the multiple threads on the blizzard forums). I don't think all the lag problems are related to their servers though. I think some of the issues are from other main lines that run around the country (I do know for awhile (if not still) there was a known issue with an AT*T node). With luck though it will get fixed.


The table was fixed 4/5 months ago...The hub that caused the table to crash and burn was fixed 2 months ago.

Blizzard also had a backbone issue out of the NE area, specifically DC...But, they fixed that to.

It's definitely the servers...You can tell it's the servers because it only happens on data request.

IE you only get lag when another player gets a legendary and it's displayed...You kill a pack of 100 mobs and something drops...

It's either a hub is down immediately outside of Blizzard which, is possible but, not probable or it's their servers which, is highly probable and possible.


----------



## MistaBernie

Just an observation, I only really see lag like this in adventure mode. If I start to notice that I'm having lag issues and switch to the old game mode whose name is escaping me at the moment, no issues. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## BroJin

I don't know if there's a pattern but sometimes all of a sudden you have 1-2 second pause while in combat , opening up a chest or just doing random acts.

I also notice anywhere with a Lava fall or a huge fire wall causes extreme FPS drop. I thought it my Crossfire 6950's but even with a 290 running around 130 FPS still has this issue =(


----------



## cravinmild

Lag is, for me, on both adventure and story mode. I have noticed lag is not so much a problem the last few days. My buddy though lastnight quit playing because of their lag. Not rubberbanding but hits not detecting, no procs, they just kept hitting a monster till the toons health ran out and they died. No life regen or on hit registering even with large amounts of both


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Just an observation, I only really see lag like this in adventure mode. If I start to notice that I'm having lag issues and switch to the old game mode whose name is escaping me at the moment, no issues. Anyone else seen this?


According to the blues...When you swap game modes you swap servers.

There are 2 host servers that swap back and forth based on apparently random luck (No way).

So theoretically when you lag, you're supposed to do a trace-route and find out which server the lag was originating from...

When you're in a normal game...The lag is substantially less, though...Which would leave me to believe that one server is severely overloaded but, it is what it is.

I personally believe, they stacked the adventure racks thinking it would a 2 to 1 shift for adventures...Instead it's like 10 to 1 and the server can't handle the load ontop of the constant information requests...IE legendary drops...Chat...Clan stuff...

The interesting point that the blue noted though was that when you turn everything off, the lag goes away, even on the host server.

So, it's actually possible they have an "information-only" server that relates to the other 2...But, to experience this lag, it would have to be offsite and that's not their style.

As usual Blizzard are the only people that know what's going on but, tell us nothing.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Lag is, for me, on both adventure and story mode. I have noticed lag is not so much a problem the last few days. My buddy though lastnight quit playing because of their lag. Not rubberbanding but hits not detecting, no procs, they just kept hitting a monster till the toons health ran out and they died. No life regen or on hit registering even with large amounts of both


I have noticed something similar. Attacking monsters and hits appearing to not be registering and then suddenly the monster dies after I've stopped attacking for a second. I did have rubber banding issues for a couple weeks but that seems to have been corrected. Not sure if this an issue that was present before they fixed that or not but its def an issue worth blues attention


----------



## MistaBernie

I noticed some choppiness in my video while I was in a big bunch (probably 50+) of mobs with multiple elites / packs the other day. Single 1920 monitor being run by a GTX 760, so I don't think it was the card..


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> According to the blues...When you swap game modes you swap servers.
> 
> There are 2 host servers that swap back and forth based on apparently random luck (No way).
> 
> So theoretically when you lag, you're supposed to do a trace-route and find out which server the lag was originating from...
> 
> When you're in a normal game...The lag is substantially less, though...Which would leave me to believe that one server is severely overloaded but, it is what it is.
> 
> I personally believe, they stacked the adventure racks thinking it would a 2 to 1 shift for adventures...Instead it's like 10 to 1 and the server can't handle the load ontop of the constant information requests...IE legendary drops...Chat...Clan stuff...
> 
> *The interesting point that the blue noted though was that when you turn everything off, the lag goes away, even on the host server.
> 
> So, it's actually possible they have an "information-only" server that relates to the other 2...But, to experience this lag, it would have to be offsite and that's not their style.*
> 
> As usual Blizzard are the only people that know what's going on but, tell us nothing.


Could this possibly be hosted by the server that also runs the battle.net desktop client? As you can chat with people who aren't in game when you are and vice versa..


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Could this possibly be hosted by the server that also runs the battle.net desktop client? As you can chat with people who aren't in game when you are and vice versa..


In theory. Yeah.

You could Vbox the rack itself...and run it under the main server.

You don't get status updates in the client though...In game you do.

It's an interesting conundrum.

They claim it's ISP throttling...Which, happened in SWTOR but, they've since come to their senses and those standards have been "modified" since.

So, you're left with the pathway or the server.

It's not a pathway...It was for a while but, the table has been 100% for months.

Which leaves us with the server.

They claim it's not the server but, they have 2 separate US servers. I'm not sure if they're side by side but, the speed of the handshake would lead me to believe so.

Now based on that assumption...If they stacked a rack and kind of hobbled the other...You'd see this.

Or if you split the racks and virtualized the communication server -- That's HIGHLY possible.

But, if you're Blizzard you just throw money at the wall until it works so, there's really no reason to virtualize anything...But, that would be my theory.

I'd put money on the split load being lopsided and they virtualized the communication system entirely. - That would fit the symptoms...But, not the explanations.

Hrm.


----------



## yahu

anyone play since patch? Anything updated?


----------



## Narokuu

Played a little bit a half hour ago, there wasn't a patch for me. not for D3 anyways.


----------



## Crazy9000

Confirmed, no new patch. Hopefully they fixed the lag a bit.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> *Not* completely clearing a rift every time seems silly to me. They have so many champion/elite packs, which all have higher chances of dropping legendaries, it seems silly to ignore those and just go for the rift guardian!


I completely agree. I can't stand when someone ports out and closes the rift immediately after killing the guardian. It's such a waste. If you want to farm blood shards go do low torment.

Yesterday I finally got arcane to roll onto my Stone of Jordan. It took over 10 rolls to get it and wouldn't you know it rolled 15% out of 15-20%.







Still worth it though.


----------



## Stuuut

Hmmm is this a bug just encountered a ton of goblins


----------



## iamwardicus

Nope - you found one of the very very rare packs of treasure goblins. Great find - IF you can kill them all.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Nope - you found one of the very very rare packs of treasure goblins. Great find - IF you can kill them all.


we killed 9 of them nothing special dropped tough

Have gotten like 6 legs in the last 2 hours of playing tough.... and firewalkers from the shard vendor and some set boots


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I completely agree. I can't stand when someone ports out and closes the rift immediately after killing the guardian. It's such a waste. If you want to farm blood shards go do low torment.
> 
> Yesterday I finally got arcane to roll onto my Stone of Jordan. It took over 10 rolls to get it and wouldn't you know it rolled 15% out of 15-20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still worth it though.


The randomness of enchanting can be pretty annoying sometimes. I'll throw in some gloves to try to get a little crit damage to use for a bit, and it will pop up 48% or something crazy right away... then I'll just try to get a simple socket in a weapon and it takes 12 rolls.

Way better then not being able to roll the items though.


----------



## Rickles

I've found the gobo pack 3 times, only cleared them all once.


----------



## Stuuut

I must say i'm really enjoying the expansion pack.... tough with these drop rates i don't know if it will last. You could spend months even longer maybe in D2 looking for that one item and thats what kept you going.


----------



## Crazy9000

The drops seems really good at first because you will be quadrupling your damage. However, since there's no trading, the end game sets and gear are quite hard to get.


----------



## Stuuut

Talking about trading why does blizzard hate it so much..... ? First they kill it with the AH and when they remove that they just kill trading entirely.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Talking about trading why does blizzard hate it so much..... ? First they kill it with the AH and when they remove that they just kill trading entirely.


Because trading leads to selling. They tried the AH so that they could control the selling, it didn't work so they just got rid of it altogether.

It's better this way.


----------



## Crazy9000

It kills the third party item shops (all they can really do is powerlevel now, and you'd have to give them account PW), and also makes the balance of items different. Now, the people who play the game the most/most efficient have the best gear... and the people who didn't spend a lot of time trading before have much better gear.

When there's an auction house, or even open trading in general, the overall drop rate for good items has to be significantly lower. Blizz is probably experimenting with this and seeing how it works vs the AH model for their next games.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Because trading leads to selling. They tried the AH so that they could control the selling, it didn't work so they just got rid of it altogether.
> 
> It's better this way.


Hmmm don't know about that trading was fun most of the time in D2 and you would meet new people to play with.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Talking about trading why does blizzard hate it so much..... ? First they kill it with the AH and when they remove that they just kill trading entirely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Because trading leads to selling. They tried the AH so that they could control the selling, it didn't work so they just got rid of it altogether.
> 
> It's better this way.


I think they got rid of the AH because of some of the recent court cases that have interpreted the Wire Act, which prohibits gambling over state lines. When Blizzard controls the drop rates, they control the value of the items. The higher the value of the items, the more fees they make on each auction. The whole thing essentially becomes a giant slot machine tournament, with Blizzard as the house.

Once they knew they had to phase out the AH, I think they decided on Loot 2.0. It's much easier to create a compelling experience when you prevent trading. After all, this is a loot collection game. Trading just makes it easier to collect loot, and becomes a way to "short circuit" the only compelling part of the endgame.


----------



## DoomDash

Been getting disconnected from battle.net all night, sucks.


----------



## A.D.D.

good ole error 73!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Update (7:22pm PDT): All services and games are online and accepting players. Should you continue to encounter login issues, please create a new thread or contact Customer Support for assistance. Thanks!


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12673197811?page=1


----------



## lemans81

I wish they would unlock crafting materials, gold, gems, and unique crafted items made in the game open to trade/give to people. I have several friends who play once a week and it was great for me to be able to help gear them.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I wish they would unlock crafting materials, gold, gems, and unique crafted items made in the game open to trade/give to people. I have several friends who play once a week and it was great for me to be able to help gear them.


If they do this, it hinders their ability to control the time input of the player. This way they can force players to spend a certain range of time to craft something that makes them advance in strength.


----------



## cravinmild

Lag tonight is so bad. I can say it was the worst i have ever seen since the release of Diablo 3. I had a constant ping of over a 1000, my gauge never came out of the red the whole game, worst was over 1300. Unlike normal bad ping which over the course of a game will clear up/nonconstant this was constant. I was telling the group i could set my watch by the exact two second delay i had, it never changed ... two seconds for each command to be seen. I could have been sour about it but i decided to see if i could have some fun ... anyone read that Oculus Rift Lag thread in the news section. Guess what i was thinking while i played a T1 rift with a ping of 1275 and two second delay. I died lots and no blood shards dropped at the end but i did find a lot of crappy yellows so yaaa me









Now im off to do much less fun stuff like stab myself in the ear with a pencil cause D3 is the only game loaded on the PC right now.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hmmm don't know about that trading was fun most of the time in D2 and you would meet new people to play with.


Trading was what made D2, D2. I've said this many times -- I played my Hammerdin up until the launch of D3 -- D2 holds a very dear place in my heart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I think they got rid of the AH because of some of the recent court cases that have interpreted the Wire Act, which prohibits gambling over state lines. When Blizzard controls the drop rates, they control the value of the items. The higher the value of the items, the more fees they make on each auction. The whole thing essentially becomes a giant slot machine tournament, with Blizzard as the house.
> 
> Once they knew they had to phase out the AH, I think they decided on Loot 2.0. It's much easier to create a compelling experience when you prevent trading. After all, this is a loot collection game. Trading just makes it easier to collect loot, and becomes a way to "short circuit" the only compelling part of the endgame.


The Wire Act is meh...Also what's going on in D3 is not considered gambling. Did it muddy the waters? Certainly...Was it considered actual gambling? No. Not by the definition of gambling regardless of value. Like I said earlier, a RNG is a RNG until it's acted upon by an outside source...All Blizzard would do had this gone to court is pull out the source code, display it to the court and it would've been thrown out instantaneously...Of course, then everyone would have to have global access to //everything// to prevent exclusivity but, no...It wasn't because of the Wire Act.

Truth be told, I'm a little bitter...But, it is what it is.

I didn't mind the AH as the AH. It gave a venue for trading...allowed a secondary market plus, in and of itself, policed the market via price control. We don't have that now, we have no trading...No swap of goods...No community because of that loss.

Part of what made Diablo, Diablo was the trading...WUG?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> good ole error 73!


----------



## Masked

They're still claiming this is a pathway issue which, is very very very dumb.

You have 2 servers in the same room. 1 lags like crazy. 1 is perfect.

Yet, you tell your customers that it's a pathway and that their lag is caused by an ISP...When both servers are literally in the same room.

So...How stupid does Blizzard think their customers are?


----------



## Seid Dark

Just got disconnect right after killing rift boss







Great maintenance.

Edit: it happened again. I hate this game


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*


I've seen that one.

This is a good one also!


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

well on the ah side of things, i like the fact its gone cause everything on there that was worth anything to you was like 99999999999999999999999999 buy it now, lol. the trading deal sucks. i enjoyed playing with people for like, uhhh all day, and when we got random drops that would help someone else bam drop it they pick it up and good to go. even when you found something on your own, then when you got on with your buddies you could give him your newly found amulet and he would give you a pair of fire walker boots. it was good for all parties. now you have to be in the same game, on the same party smelling eachothers buts wearing the same underwear and you only have like an hour to drop it if they can use the item, and dont role for it at the blood crystal dude account bound. grrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Nethermir

I hope they are just trying to figure out how to properly enable trading in game (and maybe try to get some $ out of it). Yeah I miss trading too because that was a big part of my D2 life. Got to know a lot of people IRL because of it.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I hope they are just trying to figure out how to properly enable trading in game (and maybe try to get some $ out of it). Yeah I miss trading too because that was a big part of my D2 life. Got to know a lot of people IRL because of it.


no doubt, it always fun to toss gear around with the boys, and make new friends by doing the same. we shal see what blizz has instore. i just hope they dont way 5 years before a dlc of some kind. this game has room to grow and keep growing.


----------



## neXen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hmmm don't know about that trading was fun most of the time in D2 and you would meet new people to play with.


Scamming people was a huge thing in D2. I cant imagine how many instances would occur in D3.
Their tears would flood message boards across the web.

Trading would be nice, but i bet blizzard would only implement a menu interface to do so.

Relying on the majority of players to protect themselves while trading is a clear mistake and would only lead to a headache for blizzard.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Scamming people was a huge thing in D2. I cant imagine how many instances would occur in D3.
> Their tears would flood message boards across the web.
> 
> Trading would be nice, but i bet blizzard would only implement a menu interface to do so.
> 
> Relying on the majority of players to protect themselves while trading is a clear mistake and would only lead to a headache for blizzard.


The whole leaving game/replicating was fixed within weeks of being discovered...As were the vast majority of the scams.

If you got scammed in D2, it's because you were actually, just that dumb and then you learned, never did it again.

Trading made D2 last until the launch of D3, ladders were STILL active until the night D3 launched...Now they dwindle but, D2 is still alive.

1.02 VG's...1.01 GF's...WUG...

Without trading, D2 would've died shortly after LoD because the existence of pre-patch items staying at that level, was crucial to the game moving forward.

Now we have a D3 with "optimized loot" which, since 2.0, has not been optimized...Let's be honest.

The ability to trade with those in your group is "nice" but it doesn't make up for the loss that's experienced in the community by the lack of that feature.

Now add the lag...and you have ultimately, a less than successful product, meandering forward just because it's Diablo.

They need to smell the roses and make some major adjustments, ASAP...Because those forums are rife with QQ, justly so.


----------



## lemans81

Wow no one on my friends list is playing and only saw one person of our 70 person clan online...very odd.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neXen*
> 
> Scamming people was a huge thing in D2. I cant imagine how many instances would occur in D3.
> Their tears would flood message boards across the web.
> 
> Trading would be nice, but i bet blizzard would only implement a menu interface to do so.
> 
> Relying on the majority of players to protect themselves while trading is a clear mistake and would only lead to a headache for blizzard.


They already have a trade menu interface in the game, just nobody uses it. It's been in practically forever.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Been getting disconnected from battle.net all night, sucks.


Lost a pair of gloves I found out.







. Found some Reakors before one of the disconnects, even re-rolled them but they are no where to be found.

Anyone here higher paragon than me atm? I'm 434.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Lost a pair of gloves I found out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Found some Reakors before one of the disconnects, even re-rolled them but they are no where to be found.
> 
> Anyone here higher paragon than me atm? I'm 434.


Damn that sucks about loosing the gloves! As far as paragon I'm only 295.


----------



## cravinmild

Salvaging items last night when i clicked on them they would just grey out but not leave my bag. Then they all went at once ... then they reappeared a moment later. When i quit i still could not empty my bag


----------



## MistaBernie

Man, I _just_ broke the 100 level of paragon (granted, I was only lvl 27 before the upgrade). Been playing my DH a bit though, got him halfway to 66 the other day. Sad I haven't replaced my Manticore yet, but having two sockets for +120% crit dmg (and +97% crit dmg on the weap itself) just seems so good.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/17267864


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Man, I _just_ broke the 100 level of paragon (granted, I was only lvl 27 before the upgrade). Been playing my DH a bit though, got him halfway to 66 the other day. Sad I haven't replaced my Manticore yet, but having two sockets for +120% crit dmg (and +97% crit dmg on the weap itself) just seems so good.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/17267864


Most rare 1h crossbows have 2200 dps though...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Wow no one on my friends list is playing and only saw one person of our 70 person clan online...very odd.


That's because you didn't want to accept my friend request


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Most rare 1h crossbows have 2200 dps though...


Even at lvl 65? The DPS numbers didn't seem to go up that much when I tried it out with what I thought was a pretty sweet crossbow.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Man, I _just_ broke the 100 level of paragon (granted, I was only lvl 27 before the upgrade). Been playing my DH a bit though, got him halfway to 66 the other day. Sad I haven't replaced my Manticore yet, but having two sockets for +120% crit dmg (and +97% crit dmg on the weap itself) just seems so good.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/17267864


Nice crossbow, I didn't know there are weapons that can have 2 slots. All 2 handers should be like this.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Nice crossbow, I didn't know there are weapons that can have 2 slots. All 2 handers should be like this.


And the stats are so tight for a legacy weapon. Too bad I'll likely be replacing it soon. Does make me wonder if 2h Crossbows in RoS can have two sockets..


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like new manticore can't have 2 sockets







. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/manticore

That's too bad, 2 sockets (or high crit dmg like old skorn to simulate one) made 2h viable.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> And the stats are so tight for a legacy weapon. Too bad I'll likely be replacing it soon. Does make me wonder if 2h Crossbows in RoS can have two sockets..


They can't unfortunately. You should be finding an upgrade at any time. You just have to make sure that you socket the weapon when comparing. The damage gain from a crit damage gem is higher than you might think.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> They can't unfortunately. You should be finding an upgrade at any time. You just have to make sure that you socket the weapon when comparing. The damage gain from a crit damage gem is higher than you might think.


I've been socketing the attempted upgrades, still falls below Manticore with the last couple I tried. Remember, without Crit Dmg on the weap, it's a 200% crit dmg loss.. of course, it doesn't mean much if your chance is low.


----------



## BroJin

Rate my DH and my Monk

Add me BroDaJin#1424

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BroDaJin-1424/hero/3433447


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> Rate my DH and my Monk
> 
> Add me BroDaJin#1424
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/BroDaJin-1424/hero/3433447


Good DH but you need to stack more ressource reduction and fire%.
Too bad your Reapers have cold% instead of fire otherwise they're would be good.

Here's mine for instance:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208

I can farm up to T3 easily but still prefer T1 for rifting.


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> Good DH but you need to stack more ressource reduction and fire%.
> Too bad your Reapers have cold% instead of fire otherwise they're would be good.
> 
> Here's mine for instance:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ingermason-2317/hero/44930208
> 
> I can farm up to T3 easily but still prefer T1 for rifting.


Well I used to run with a lvl 60 Kridershot bow and my elemental shot hitting for 3mil+

Tried to farm Maelthael for more reapers but he's being cheap









got T 3 on farm =P

Oh and I can't get a 1 hander to drop


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Wow no one on my friends list is playing and only saw one person of our 70 person clan online...very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you didn't want to accept my friend request
Click to expand...

I think I just added you....least I can do for a guy who can drink and play with liquid nitrogen, and moderate at the same time.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> Well I used to run with a lvl 60 Kridershot bow and my elemental shot hitting for 3mil+
> 
> Tried to farm Maelthael for more reapers but he's being cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got T 3 on farm =P


Haha that malt has also been cheap for me.

Crafted 2 reapers and got crap rolls lol

Still have my strongarms since I put a windforce and my scoundrel and also use RoV to proc the effect.

I'm now looking mostly for a calamity and another piece of natalya's set (i have RoG and boots in my stash).

Kadala like to give me izucoobs hahah


----------



## Stuuut

Are there people here from the EU? Maybe we can farm a bit.... havn't met anybody nice since i started playing again


----------



## BroJin

Kadala gave me 2 Burizas, 1 with a socket but after running 2 socket Manticore pre-SoR, Attack speed on 2 hd crossbows is too damn slow for me









Found i lvl 70 nat ring and 1 marauder glove, 90% set pieces drop are Blackthorne









Haven't even seen a lvl 70 Inna's yet


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> Kadala gave me 2 Burizas, 1 with a socket but after running 2 socket Manticore pre-SoR, Attack speed on 2 hd crossbows is too damn slow for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found i lvl 70 nat ring and 1 marauder glove, 90% set pieces drop are Blackthorne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even seen a lvl 70 Inna's yet


Will be extremely rare for you to see an Inna's (next to impossible) unless you are running a Monk.

That being said, I find the DH to be the highest damage dealing class in the game. Their burst is unmatched. Their resource management can be an issue at first. Easily dealt with when gearing.

They are squishy but mobs die so fast it really isn't an issue. Just those damn Anarach(sp?) and fallen angels that like to dive in from off screen.

I really love my level 70 Kridershot.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroJin*
> 
> Kadala gave me 2 Burizas, 1 with a socket but after running 2 socket Manticore pre-SoR, Attack speed on 2 hd crossbows is too damn slow for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found i lvl 70 nat ring and 1 marauder glove, 90% set pieces drop are Blackthorne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even seen a lvl 70 Inna's yet


Yeah I hate Blackthorne's as well ahha

So far I only got Nat's boots and Marauder boots while other set items were crappy.

I'd like to get at least one more Nat's piece, either the slayer or the ring. I need to pray RnGesus a bit more I guess.


----------



## BroJin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Will be extremely rare for you to see an Inna's (next to impossible) unless you are running a Monk.
> 
> That being said, I find the DH to be the highest damage dealing class in the game. Their burst is unmatched. Their resource management can be an issue at first. Easily dealt with when gearing.
> 
> They are squishy but mobs die so fast it really isn't an issue. Just those damn Anarach(sp?) and fallen angels that like to dive in from off screen.
> 
> I really love my level 70 Kridershot.


My main is a Monk


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think I just added you....least I can do for a guy who can drink and play with liquid nitrogen, and moderate at the same time.


Yeah there are a few of us







Speaking of which, END of June, LAN party possibly in Toronto + LN2 Overclocking


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> ...now you have to be in the same game, on the same party smelling eachothers buts wearing the same underwear...


you must be playing in a different region than me. I'm not sure if EUR is where the butt-sniffin', underwear-sharin' shenanigans are going on, but I'm pretty sure that hasn't happened in any of the parties I've joined? Maybe I'm the sniffee and not the sniffer?









I wish you could share with your clan longer, or when existing members were offline at that very second. I was in a party with a buddy all night, he goes to pass out (literally passes out as soon as he gets offline) and I get a legendary drop he can use. I called him to see if maybe he was still lingering in the party when they dropped hoping that maybe if he jumped back online he'd be set. Nuthin'


----------



## Sainesk

Pretty lucky night for me tonight (besides the 15+ re-rolls it took to get a socket on the bow):



Spoiler: Loot pics


----------



## Crazy9000

Those are really nice. Hopefully I have the same luck later







.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think I just added you....least I can do for a guy who can drink and play with liquid nitrogen, and moderate at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there are a few of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, END of June, LAN party possibly in Toronto + LN2 Overclocking
Click to expand...

Oh you peaked my interest, now waits for more details.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Hmmm is this a bug just encountered a ton of goblins


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Nope - you found one of the very very rare packs of treasure goblins. Great find - IF you can kill them all.


So I read this yesterday and was thinking this must be some joke but I went home last night and lo and behold a huge group of treasure goblins! Good thing I got a Conduit Pylon almost immediately prior to running into them!


----------



## cravinmild

Omg found a pack of them also yesterday. First time ever. Funny i just had read this and then it happened to me


----------



## Cubemonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Oh you peaked my interest, now waits for more details.


"Piqued"


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Pretty lucky night for me tonight (besides the 15+ re-rolls it took to get a socket on the bow):


You must have eaten some of my luck. I got booted from 2 rifts about 90% complete, and had lag issues with the 3rd. I got some crappy amulet to drop with not even a single part of a trifecta. Actually, I've gotten a lot of amulet drops, but none have come close to the Ouroboros (sp?) I had drop soon after dinging 70. I was able to roll trifecta of some sort on it, but the crit dmg is only 69%, and I couldn't re-roll that item as I needed to roll crit chance on it. :\


----------



## MistaBernie

I don't see myself replacing the amulet on my Barb anytime soon. I don't care if it's yellow, it's dead sexy.


----------



## Nethermir

What are your most expensive re-rolls? I am now nearing in the millions and still not getting a socket on my maximus


----------



## Crazy9000

1.25 million to get crit chance in a helm.


----------



## cravinmild

I stop rolling when they hit 2-3 hundred thousand per attempt. Too rich for my blood lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I stop rolling when they hit 2-3 hundred thousand per attempt. Too rich for my blood lol


Depends on how rare the item you're rolling is I guess. That was on my cains helm, which cost a flawless royal to craft at the time... so it was much better to reroll it then craft another.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I stop rolling when they hit 2-3 hundred thousand per attempt. Too rich for my blood lol


I know I have to stop since it is getting too expensive but I have this inner voice saying "you will get a socket on your next roll..."


----------



## Tchernobyl

Got a nice bow, with a socket - tried 10 times to get the 6% damage on it to 10%... no go. Stupid thing.


----------



## H3||scr3am

was doing some rift it forwards today, burning through my stack of 600 rift keys, using the shards on Source gambling... got 3 Chantodo's Forces, a Light of Grace, and a triumvirate, but no Mirrorball or a better Winter Flurry yet







running out of stash space







anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Crazy9000

Nope, I always run out of souls and decide I don't really need to save some of those legends after all







.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> was doing some rift it forwards today, burning through my stack of 600 rift keys, using the shards on Source gambling... got 3 Chantodo's Forces, a Light of Grace, and a triumvirate, but no Mirrorball or a better Winter Flurry yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running out of stash space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else having this issue?


I always salvage stuff that isn't an upgrade or I can't use on another character. My stash is fairly clean.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I always salvage stuff that isn't an upgrade or I can't use on another character. My stash is fairly clean.


The problem is there are probably going to be fairly major changes, such as skills elemental types changing, in future patches. Might get totally screwed if your build doesn't work in the future.


----------



## cravinmild

This is why im working on a back up set of gear


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I always salvage stuff that isn't an upgrade or I can't use on another character. My stash is fairly clean.


My issue is largely crafting items... I keep collecting these random legendary crafting materials that I don't have the plans for, so I stash em, I have tons of Gems in separate stages, that I can't combine, or afford to combine, taking up space, and then we now need white items, so I've got a tab dedicated to those, for types of items that I know I want to make, or superior ascended items... and I'm collecting a few superior ones now that I suppose I don't need currently, but might be nice to have for when I do need them :S... I also keep a lot of good rare jewelery, and gloves that can be trifectaed for my friends, since they're about the only gear that I can trade...


----------



## cravinmild

I only use two of the toons and the rest of my toons are all named "mule" lol. What really sucks is when ALL your mules are full and its time to clean house on all my toons. Thats a whole night of down time


----------



## Mikecdm

When I played D2, I used to name my mules by the type of item they carried. It was easy when one can have mule accounts.


----------



## H3||scr3am

not to mention each mule got an entire stash to them selves... now everything is linked... and possibly a horodric cube fore added storage space


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> What are your most expensive re-rolls? I am now nearing in the millions and still not getting a socket on my maximus


Probably close to 15-20 million rerolling Stone of Jordan. It costs over a million just to craft the gem you need to reroll rings.


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you must be playing in a different region than me. I'm not sure if EUR is where the butt-sniffin', underwear-sharin' shenanigans are going on, but I'm pretty sure that hasn't happened in any of the parties I've joined? Maybe I'm the sniffee and not the sniffer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you could share with your clan longer, or when existing members were offline at that very second. I was in a party with a buddy all night, he goes to pass out (literally passes out as soon as he gets offline) and I get a legendary drop he can use. I called him to see if maybe he was still lingering in the party when they dropped hoping that maybe if he jumped back online he'd be set. Nuthin'


lmao, i know what you mean same thing happened to my clan last night, was going big all day got a few good drops threw out the day but once we started departing a few of the guys got drops that would of helped others and now no way to trade them or drop them for the others to use. buddy of mine got a legendary two handed mallet with crazy damage and strength, and a socket that literaly broght up all my stats up hard core and cant get it from him now.










































, so now hes going to brake it down for parts lol.


----------



## lemans81

Hoarders D3 Edtion.....



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Don't tell anyone...I will be on there with you.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Hoarders D3 Edtion.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell anyone...I will be on there with you.


We really need that 5th stash tab, i'm sorry that I want to have a cold, arcane, fire and lightning Wizard setup so I can play according to my mood (and with 11 softcore characters that fills up stash space quickly). There are just so many sets and legendaries now, do we even have enough space to have 1 of each legendary (including craftable)? I doubt we have enough for 1 of each for str/dex/int since some legendaries are worth using on multiple classes, and with multiple elemental types it's even harder on us hoarders







.

I even moved all of my legacy items onto a mule *account* (when the game was on sale for $20 and I had a bunch of Bnet balance from the RMAH). Keeping just the legendary crafting ingredients (not counting whites) so that I don't have to search for them when/if I want to craft takes up around a whole tab by itself.


----------



## MistaBernie

Can't you not trade stuff back and forth between the mule _accounts_ now? or am I missing something..


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Can't you not trade stuff back and forth between the mule _accounts_ now? or am I missing something..


The older stuff, yeah. But the newer stuff is all BoA so if he tried to move the new stuff to the mule account if wouldn't work.

You could do that on D2, but you needed to use D2Loader to use another instance of the game at once or have a friend stay in game till the xfer was that. xfer = transfer. Sorry.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> My issue is largely crafting items... I keep collecting these random legendary crafting materials that I don't have the plans for, so I stash em, I have tons of Gems in separate stages, that I can't combine, or afford to combine, taking up space, and then we now need white items, so I've got a tab dedicated to those, for types of items that I know I want to make, or superior ascended items... and I'm collecting a few superior ones now that I suppose I don't need currently, but might be nice to have for when I do need them :S... I also keep a lot of good rare jewelery, and gloves that can be trifectaed for my friends, since they're about the only gear that I can trade...


Why hoard whites? When you are ready to craft, spend 5 minutes farming either Battlefield of Eternity for white armor pieces from the armor racks or Halls of Agony for the weapon racks.

Sound like you have a lot of useless items in your stash.

Maybe, at some point, Blizz might make some of the legendary craftable items good. However, many of the legendary items with just 6 random affixes are pretty much trash. All of the legendary craftable armor pieces with no special bonus or aren't set items you can get rid of those crafting mats.

Some of the craftable legendary weapons can be decent, such as Devastator, since it rolls %firedmg. But again, most of the weapons aren't worth anything except the transmog.


----------



## Stuuut

Anybody from Europe on here looking for people to play with


----------



## Stuuut

Also does anybody have some tips for my Wizard gearwise and build wise.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/36495795


----------



## soulwrath

your link does not work


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I know I have to stop since it is getting too expensive but I have this inner voice saying "you will get a socket on your next roll..."


I hear that. It took me up to $100k to roll 4.5 CC on a ring...I'm now up to $750k to roll once to get 4.5% CC up to anything higher. I don't even roll CC it seems. I once rolled 2 x 4.5% CC with the existing 4.5% CC even!!! Once when I got rift-booted it actually hadn't tracked that I had rolled from $500k up to $700k, so I thought the enchantment gods were smiling on me. I re-rolled the same amount up to still not get any CC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nope, I always run out of souls and decide I don't really need to save some of those legends after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm sure I'll regret this, but I'm in the same boat. Actually, I already regret it. At some point I thought it wise to salvage my thunderfury.







so now I at least think a little further down the road.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> lmao, i know what you mean same thing happened to my clan last night, was going big all day got a few good drops threw out the day but once we started departing a few of the guys got drops that would of helped others and now no way to trade them or drop them for the others to use. buddy of mine got a legendary two handed mallet with crazy damage and strength, and a socket that literaly broght up all my stats up hard core and cant get it from him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so now hes going to brake it down for parts lol.


I understand that this could be a way for 3rd party vendors to still make money, but if they locked this down to clan members that you have at the time of drop, and limit the time to only a few hours, I'd imagine it would be corner cases at best that might actually profit. Maybe even only allow smaller clans where you're literally playing with a smaller set of buddies as opposed to some of the bigger clans where you're trading with all of OCN as a comparison? It probably won't happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Why hoard whites? When you are ready to craft, spend 5 minutes farming either Battlefield of Eternity for white armor pieces from the armor racks or Halls of Agony for the weapon racks.
> 
> Sound like you have a lot of useless items in your stash.


I'm guessing you've never had to go farming for a WD tecaptl, or whatever that blade is called. I stopped directed farming for it after several hours and I think I found it 2 days later when running a rift. I have yet to see another drop after a couple weeks later of playing even. depending on what someone is trying to craft, I think there is probably a market for some of the white items where you could make money. shoulders, bracers, pants, chest, etc. drop pretty frequently, but some whites are definitely more rare.


----------



## soulwrath

whoa your using $?!?!? o.o your so rich


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Also does anybody have some tips for my Wizard gearwise and build wise.
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/36495795


your link worked for me. It looks like you should try rolling more trifecta in rings/amulet (which needs work in general) and gloves, socket your helm, higher dmg weapon, gem farm, etc.

As for your skills, I'm not as familiar with wizards, but it looks like you have some cold elemental dmg, but you're using some arcane skills I think? Try looking for more synergy to maximize your elemental dmg buff. best of luck!

LMAO @ soulwrath...I didn't even realize I was putting the $ sign in there. hahaha!


----------



## soulwrath

as yahu has stated it looks like your a cold mage. Also you have mirror ball... your not using its passive. Change your electrocute to magic missles and to glacial spike - it will fire 3 now! instead of 1! Also reroll the regen on your orb to either VIT or even a dmg% something for either arcane, blackhole or magic missle.

now next would be ARE YOU GOING FIRE OR COLD? from what it looks like your going for COLD, so when your rolling crap @ kadala, roll for gloves. You WANT Frozen Gauntlets.

Change magic weapon to force. Get rid of glass cannon and get audacity.

On your reaper wraps, reroll the regen to CRIT CHANCE.
on boots reroll the regen to ARCANE ORB or MAGIC MISSLES
reroll the armor on your HELM to CRIT CHANCE
on your gloves reroll the regen to VIT


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Also does anybody have some tips for my Wizard gearwise and build wise.
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/36495795


Upgrades:

-Gems (easiest option, make bigger gems for your chest/pants, and weapon)
-New Ammy (your ammy lacks a primary stat (3/4), lacks YOUR primary stat (int) and has no crit damage or elemental damage... this is likely the easiest spot for an upgrade... Run some A1 split bounties and you'll likely get a decent Gorget of Leoric) (you're looking for INT, Crit chance, and Crit damage elemental damage, attack speed and all res are good too.
-replace the inna's (they're 60, I know the +9% IAS is great, but you could do with a lot more int...)
-Reroll the + damage on your mirrorball (unless that is a bug/ 7-8 damage isn't helping you much), roll for +15% damage on a skill you're using... (EDIT: It is a bug, mine says 7-8 damage too lol)
-new chest (you're wearing a lvl 60 chest, a lvl 70 3 socketed leg chest will offer more int and better stats, find one)
-shoulders, again find some leg shoulders that offer better stats (int/all res/etc)
-roll the vit/armor on your crown to get crit chance
- roll the life regen on your reaper wraps for crit chance
- roll the life regen on your wailing host for crit damage
- find a better ring in place of your puzzle ring (it's a lvl 60 leg), a lvl 70 would be better, look for Int, crit chance, crit damage, and increased attack speed
- roll the life regen on your gloves into increased crit damage
- roll the life regen on your firewalkers to arcane orb damage

My profile for ideas (still not perfect... need a new weapon/belt)
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/H3llscr3am-1262/hero/42506990


----------



## soulwrath

Ah I wish i had my rig with me LOL... playing on this crappy laptop is killing me literally. on a i5-2450M + 540M and playing on low settings and i still lag zZzz i cant even find a better weapon for my DH








+30k shards for calamity and zilch q.q

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Soul-1110/hero/811983


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Can't you not trade stuff back and forth between the mule accounts now? or am I missing something..


You can as long as they're legacy items just I couldn't bear to salvage my lv 60 legendary items since some may be useful/sought after in the distant future (puzzle rings which summon goblins whole team gets drops from/works on follower, Stone of Jordan so you can wear one 30% vs elites legacy one 30% vs elites new one/have spirit regen on it instead of max spirit etc.) and some had sentimental value from so much use (me =







).

I had way too many left in the AH too, I managed to fill up all stash tabs and most of 10 characters' inventories with legendaries and I needed that room for 70 ones...


----------



## cravinmild

OH CRAP

thanks for the reminder. My gold AH stash is stocked full of items i need to claim before they are lost forever.


----------



## soulwrath

So does anyone have the slightest idea as to why my laptop cannot run diablo 3:ros smoothly? i swapped out the HDD to a SSD and upped the ram to 8 gigs. the Clock speed of the CPU is @ 3.1 ghz and I would think the 540M is adequate enough to run d3 at low specs but even though i still tend to lag. Any ideas?


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> So does anyone have the slightest idea as to why my laptop cannot run diablo 3:ros smoothly? i swapped out the HDD to a SSD and upped the ram to 8 gigs. the Clock speed of the CPU is @ 3.1 ghz and I would think the 540M is adequate enough to run d3 at low specs but even though i still tend to lag. Any ideas?


I had to use ThrottleStop on my laptop in order for D3 to run even remotely decent. That was on a G53SX, with a i7, 560m, and 8GB's of RAM.


----------



## soulwrath

Ughhhh how i wish my desktop was condensed. did you damage your mobo or anything in any way when you prevented the manufacture from throttling your laptop?


----------



## lemans81

I am not sure that is the issue. I play D3 on my Surface 2 Pro all the time, its an i5 and intel 4400, I have it on low settings and get over 30fps at all times. I even got D3 to play on my Dell Venue 8 to play D3....on the lowest of low settings and it was able to manage 13-16 fps, its a intel atom quad core and I can't recall what gpu.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Ughhhh how i wish my desktop was condensed. did you damage your mobo or anything in any way when you prevented the manufacture from throttling your laptop?


Nope, I just used software to keep an eye on the temperatures to make sure they were within the limits.

Edit #1 : You could also look into those new Gigabyte rig's. Those things were TINY and packed one hell of a punch.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am not sure that is the issue. I play D3 on my Surface 2 Pro all the time, its an i5 and intel 4400, I have it on low settings and get over 30fps at all times. I even got D3 to play on my Dell Venue 8 to play D3....on the lowest of low settings and it was able to manage 13-16 fps, its a intel atom quad core and I can't recall what gpu.


I know this is a little off-topic, but how do you like the Dell Venue 8? Did yours come with the free Microsoft Office? How is it with using programs like that on the lower resolution? I want to get one to use for OBD2 car diagnostics and engine management tuning. Is the on-screen keyboard easy to use? Is text readable without having to zoom in?

Now, back on topic. I probably haven't been spending nearly as much time as others playing this game, but it's very frustrating to see others with full sets for a bunch of different characters and the best I can come up with is 1 Monk-only set boots and like 3 pieces of the Blackthorne's set. Hell, I can't even find the Ring of Royal Grandeur. I spend at least 4-6 hours a day playing too. Even watching others spend like 500 blood shards on stuff and come away with like 4 or 5 legendaries when I'm lucky to get 1 after spending that many. Anyway, just wanted to rant about that.


----------



## cravinmild

My account is the same ledgys are few and far between, drops are ok to good most times but never OMG I Cant Beleave I Found This. One day though, one day it will be my turn


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My account is the same ledgys are few and far between, drops are ok to good most times but never OMG I Cant Beleave I Found This. One day though, one day it will be my turn


Yeah. Exactly. And now they are talking about having a "Seasons" session with items unique to that and it's like "***?" Why would I waste more of my time starting from scratch just to most likely get hosed again later and not find anything that is worth a damn. It's so frustrating.
I'm holding out a little bit of hope for the next patch fixing a lot of the current issues with Rifts, etc., but so far, with the lack of updates, it's not looking too good.


----------



## cravinmild

I dont find it so much frustrating as unfair lol. I have started a whole new set of back up gear for when bliz decides to make a big change. No starting over for me, now im ahead of the game







Lets just hope blizz is thinking the same thing im thinking


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am not sure that is the issue. I play D3 on my Surface 2 Pro all the time, its an i5 and intel 4400, I have it on low settings and get over 30fps at all times. I even got D3 to play on my Dell Venue 8 to play D3....on the lowest of low settings and it was able to manage 13-16 fps, its a intel atom quad core and I can't recall what gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a little off-topic, but how do you like the Dell Venue 8? Did yours come with the free Microsoft Office? How is it with using programs like that on the lower resolution? I want to get one to use for OBD2 car diagnostics and engine management tuning. Is the on-screen keyboard easy to use? Is text readable without having to zoom in?
> 
> Now, back on topic. I probably haven't been spending nearly as much time as others playing this game, but it's very frustrating to see others with full sets for a bunch of different characters and the best I can come up with is 1 Monk-only set boots and like 3 pieces of the Blackthorne's set. Hell, I can't even find the Ring of Royal Grandeur. I spend at least 4-6 hours a day playing too. Even watching others spend like 500 blood shards on stuff and come away with like 4 or 5 legendaries when I'm lucky to get 1 after spending that many. Anyway, just wanted to rant about that.
Click to expand...

I bought it used off of Amazon for like $180(its a 32gb then I picked up a 32gb sd card too), I don't know if it came with office, not sure I activated it. I have no had any issues with reading it, so much better than using my Galaxy S4 to surf the net. The on screen keyboard is way better than my phone and well spaced(the surface is a little bit too spaced). I sometimes scroll in on sites that don't have a mobile site, as they will be insanely wide but thats pretty rare. I was surprised that it could even fire up D3, but I couldn't have done much more than switch gear around. If there is something you want me to try on it game wise and I have it, I would be happy to give it a go..


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I bought it used off of Amazon for like $180(its a 32gb then I picked up a 32gb sd card too), I don't know if it came with office, not sure I activated it. I have no had any issues with reading it, so much better than using my Galaxy S4 to surf the net. The on screen keyboard is way better than my phone and well spaced(the surface is a little bit too spaced). I sometimes scroll in on sites that don't have a mobile site, as they will be insanely wide but thats pretty rare. I was surprised that it could even fire up D3, but I couldn't have done much more than switch gear around. If there is something you want me to try on it game wise and I have it, I would be happy to give it a go..


Have you installed any programs or apps to the SD card yet? If so, is there a noticeable difference in load times for those apps? Do you know if a stylus (like these: http://www.amazon.com/Capacitive-Cellphone-Motorola-BlackBerry-AMM0101US/dp/B007R28B50/ref=pd_ybh_3 ) will work with the Venue 8? With a stylus, I am not looking to write, so the Dell one is pointless for me. I'm more so looking to be able to touch buttons in a program or type numbers or a website URL, etc. with it. Basically, something that will give me more precise touching than a clumsy, fat finger. Lol.


----------



## lemans81

I got a class 10 card and on games that are under 3GB I see very little difference, I couldn't fit D3 on the stock drive with windows, but I would say it took 45 seconds to load the game to the log in screen, it was uncomfortably long for me personally. I was certain I had cooked the little table, but it did come back eventually and let me play. I don't use a stylus at all, I tried the odd one that came with my Surface 2 Pro and it didn't work. Beyond that I bought a little case and had an old bluetooth mouse around so I usually use those if I need to do typing or anything.


----------



## Cryosis00

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-legendary-drop-rates-revealed


----------



## mercs215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-legendary-drop-rates-revealed


I hope they fix this. Pisses me off. Glad I got banned for 2 weeks, I needed a break.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs215*
> 
> I hope they fix this. Pisses me off. Glad I got banned for 2 weeks, I needed a break.


I can't comprehend how that could piss you off or need fixing?


----------



## mercs215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I can't comprehend how that could piss you off or need fixing?


This is the reason so many people are getting troll thrones, leroics crown etc. The rare legs you actually want are tiered high and have a lower chance to roll. Shouldn't be like that... ever leg should be treated the same and have the same % chance to roll.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs215*
> 
> This is the reason so many people are getting troll thrones, leroics crown etc. The rare legs you actually want are tiered high and have a lower chance to roll. Shouldn't be like that... ever leg should be treated the same and have the same % chance to roll.


That wouldn't work, and would make the game suck. The rare legends need to be rare, otherwise you'll have end game gear fairly quick and there would be no point to playing... or the legend drop chance would be so low you'd hardly ever see them. Something like Krindershot needs to drop only 2% of the time you see a legendary bow, otherwise there isn't something to work towards.

Tiered drops are what pretty much every game with random loot uses. That allows characters to progress, instead of just getting good gear almost instantly.


----------



## mercs215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That wouldn't work, and would make the game suck. The rare legends need to be rare, otherwise you'll have end game gear fairly quick and there would be no point to playing... or the legend drop chance would be so low you'd hardly ever see them. Something like Krindershot needs to drop only 2% of the time you see a legendary bow, otherwise there isn't something to work towards.
> 
> Tiered drops are what pretty much every game with random loot uses. That allows characters to progress, instead of just getting good gear almost instantly.


True. But when you do get a rare leg it has a chance to roll ****ty still. There are still problems with their loot system and I hope they iron it out and change it for the better.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That wouldn't work, and would make the game suck. The rare legends need to be rare, otherwise you'll have end game gear fairly quick and there would be no point to playing... or the legend drop chance would be so low you'd hardly ever see them. Something like Krindershot needs to drop only 2% of the time you see a legendary bow, otherwise there isn't something to work towards.
> 
> Tiered drops are what pretty much every game with random loot uses. That allows characters to progress, instead of just getting good gear almost instantly.


I agree. However, it is quite annoying to play a character 100's of hours and not see the class set items you want drop.

I would like to think 100+ game hours on a single character would reward me with that.

Some of the most fun builds revolve around class sets.

Why do you continue to evade me Earthquake set.......QQQ


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah, you can make arguments for changing the weights certainly... but they need to be there.

What I would prefer is if there were specific areas that changed the weights. Diablo 2 did this for every item, so if you were looking for something specific, you would look it up and start farming Andariel for the stone of jordan.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

7 days away from the game, I really need something, something to restore my love for the game again


----------



## cravinmild

Getting massive set/leg plans drop. Six today and two were green. Thats different for me. Any good crafting sets with 2.0 or same garbage as the old d3


----------



## Crazy9000

There's a few good sets. Caption crimsons, borns, cains, aughilds.

I haven't seen a plan drop in forever, I must have gotten them all lol.


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That wouldn't work, and would make the game suck. The rare legends need to be rare, otherwise you'll have end game gear fairly quick and there would be no point to playing... or the legend drop chance would be so low you'd hardly ever see them. Something like Krindershot needs to drop only 2% of the time you see a legendary bow, otherwise there isn't something to work towards.
> 
> Tiered drops are what pretty much every game with random loot uses. That allows characters to progress, instead of just getting good gear almost instantly.


I would totally agree with you on this except it seems like something is WAY off... I'm finding there are a lot of players like me who can't find anything while at the same time others are getting everything. I don't know... The developers have total control over the game and how it should function. I would think it should be a little more balanced. I'm not asking for everything, but at the same time, after a month of playing almost everyday, I have hardly anything to show for it other than a couple guys who are level 70 and a higher overall paragon level.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 7 days away from the game, I really need something, something to restore my love for the game again


I feel burned out too, stuck in T3 and still farming gear so I can move to higher torments. I find myself getting so bored because all I do is run Act I bounty looking for Ring of Grandeur then run a rift, rinse and repeat. I really hope they would bring trading back. It would be nice if the gears can be traded within 1 or 2 days before becoming account bound.


----------



## yahu

^I've gotten 3 rings of grandeur and each one rolled better than the last...unfortunately I don't have any friggin' set gear that I can use them with, except for one crappy set that I built myself (I think the 3rd piece gives me 15% movement speed, or some such crap).

*edit - BAH! looking through the drop rate site, it looks like my WD has a good chance on some items such as weapons, but worse luck on what I'd really like, such as amulets and rings. at least on lower difficulty, which is all I've skimmed through so far. dammit!


----------



## MR-e

take it with a grain of salt those posted percentages. i was on my DH and an immortal king belt dropped last night. the post says my DH should get a 0% for that drop. was on barb and got pants for the lightning monk set as well.


----------



## yahu

I read that as the 15% non-smart drop? It looks like on torment things are a little better for the ol' WD, but still lagging in slots I've been farming, such as rings. Oh well.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> take it with a grain of salt those posted percentages. i was on my DH and an immortal king belt dropped last night. the post says my DH should get a 0% for that drop. was on barb and got pants for the lightning monk set as well.


The reason for that is smart loot is not 100%. Your DH can not get an IK belt under smart loot, however, the times where smart loot is not applied, on a drop, you have a chance of getting an item for another class.

This is stated in the link as well.


----------



## MR-e

admittedly, i didn't read the entire article. just browsed through the numbers. although i did know that smart loot does not always apply. just stating that you can and will get drops for other classes occasionally.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's a few good sets. Caption crimsons, borns, cains, aughilds.
> 
> I haven't seen a plan drop in forever, I must have gotten them all lol.


Good to know. Thanks

I had one more ledgy plan drop right after posting that and my only other actual item drop that night, other than that wailing host ring (wailing somethingorother ring?), was another wailing host ring. whoot whoot







both crap


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone have any suggestions for my DH? I've started playing him more lately, I really like the speed you can get from vaulting. He's just flirting with playing in Torment 1, if I find an andys helm and get a little more toughness I think he would do well.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/3185968

I know the RROG is kind of a waste with just that one set, but I haven't found anything that's better then the RROG + the 3 piece bonus from crimson yet.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm just starting to get my DH going (60-70 leveling - i'm 64atm) and i'm enjoying a fire build. Similar to this player (not me) http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Coldkil-2265/hero/36041238 but instead of using Smoke Screen I'm using Cluster Arrow : Loaded for bear. See if you can craft the Aughillds set or start doing rifts and praying for the pattern for it. the damage bonus against elites is one of the best in the game at the moment. http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-class-forums/demon-hunter-the-dreadlands/86865-best-item-sets-for-dh is the thread I'm currently looking at trying to decide upon set combinations.

EDIT: You're doing pretty good on fire damage. Start gambling for a Cindercoat (if it's able to be gambled - i'm not sure off the top of my head if it's possible to get it). Aside from that I see you have the Grenade passive but I don't see grenade as an active skill. If it's not helping a weapon ability or passive switch that one out for something else. Otherwise looking good IMO.


----------



## Crazy9000

Grenades come from strafe and cluster arrow. I guess I should try them as primary attack as well, but I like the slow from entangle.

Aughilds would be nice. I tried crafting for shoulders + helm, but got rolls so bad I had to salvage







. Guess I'll have to farm the mats again... will be worth it now that I can get two piece.

I'm afraid that I would find an andys or something and end up breaking the set right away though lol. As I see it, the reapers wraps are not replaceable, the resource regen from health globes adds quite a few cluster arrow shots. That chest is also probably going to stay until I find cindercoat. I've been using the trick where you switch to a monk to gamble for Cindercoat, so that you don't get all the DH chests.


----------



## cravinmild

hmmm Crazy9, i always assumed you sported an outty but your avatar would suggest otherwise


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for my DH? I've started playing him more lately, I really like the speed you can get from vaulting. He's just flirting with playing in Torment 1, if I find an andys helm and get a little more toughness I think he would do well.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/3185968
> 
> I know the RROG is kind of a waste with just that one set, but I haven't found anything that's better then the RROG + the 3 piece bonus from crimson yet.


Passives.
Blood Vengeance over Tactical Advantage. The passive gives a larger hatred pool and also give you the same bonus as Reaper Wraps. Your reaper wraps are very good but this allows you to explore other bracers and not be locked in due to the bonus.

Single Out over Perfectionist. Increasing my crit chance by 25% for enemies more than 20 yards away is huge. Not many things get a chance to get into range.

Actives
Marked for Death - Another dmg boosting ability. Run Contagion rune for pack clearing or Mortal Enemy for longer boss/rift guardian fights. Mortal enemy with Vengeance give you amazing hatred regen. I would replace preparation with this ability

Vengeance - I just really like this ability. Use the Seethe rune. You can use on packs or save for boss encounters. I am not a huge fan of strafe. I would replace it.

I run T3 - T4 with less then 2million toughness. I guess you can call me glass cannon but I rarely die.

Items.
Helm - Andariels Visage. Keep trying to get one of these. Best in slot for DH IMO
Amulet - Yours is very nice but I would reroll the all res to CD.
Rings - your RROG is pretty bad. Keep trying to get one with CCand CD otherwise find a quadfecta rare ring. You are losing a bunch of dps from this ring for a crafted set bonus I don't think is great. Your unity is nice. Pray for a fire dmg SOJ
Shoulder - Aughlids (3piece bonus is amazing)
Gloves - Your magefits are nice
Belt - Hellcat Waistguard. The attack speed and %elite dmg is great. Harringtons is nice but there isnt always a chest, corpse, armor/weapon rack around to make use of it. Witching Hour is another choice but pretty rare drop
Bracer - Again your reaper wraps are great, but with Blood Vengeance as a passive you could change these out for Aughlids bracers, giving you the 3 set bonus for 15% more elite dmg
Pants - Yours are decent but I would find something with 2 sockets, Dex, Vit and all res.
Boots - Dex, Vit, Movement speed and Increased Cluster Arrow Dmg
Main Hand - Current main hand is fine but the poison dmg roll is low and the %dmg is not calculating correctly due to a modifier bug with weapons without black dmg rolls.
Offhand - I would experiment with a quiver. Something like Archfiend Arrows that can roll up to 20% AS, 10% CC, Elite dmg and %cluster arrow dmg. These are craftable. Sin Seakers is another option.

DH class does ridiculous damage. Their single target is unmatched. There pack clearing speed is awesome as well. All of this is the reason most DH's can run high torments with low toughness.

I don't claim to be the best at the class, but I do OK.


----------



## Mikecdm

I've been trying to play a DH i just made. Finally hit 70 but my gear is garbage. I've been trying to do rifts on T1, I don't die at all, but my dps is terrible.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WuBanga1-1995/hero/46616282


----------



## Crazy9000

I saw the blood vengeance passive, didn't realize it was good enough to replace the wraps entirely. I'll have to give it a shot.

Strafe for vengeance would be tough. I love vengeance, but the ability to move while shooting on strafe is pretty strong... I'd have to change my play style a bit to stay further away from enemies. Might be better in the long run though so I'll try it.

Sounds like I'll be doing some Aughlids farming runs.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I saw the blood vengeance passive, didn't realize it was good enough to replace the wraps entirely. I'll have to give it a shot.
> 
> Strafe for vengeance would be tough. I love vengeance, but the ability to move while shooting on strafe is pretty strong... I'd have to change my play style a bit to stay further away from enemies. Might be better in the long run though so I'll try it.
> 
> Sounds like I'll be doing some Aughlids farming runs.


Yeah, play what you enjoy. Just suggestions.

Vengeance + vault = strafe


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I saw the blood vengeance passive, didn't realize it was good enough to replace the wraps entirely. I'll have to give it a shot.


it's not









in fact when i play my 0dog, i generally recommend the DH keep both reapers wraps and blood vengeance on so they wont have any down time at all. this is considering that i'm feeding them globes with the 0dog. w/o a consistent supply of globes, you will need cindercoat + prides fall and a bunch of resource reduction gear + preparation > punishment and perfectionist just so you don't have to dip into using generators often. my friends and i can run pure cluster arrow build (no generator) however we are supplemented by legacy quiver and legacy SoJ which takes a good chunk of the cluster arrow cost right off the top. and even with those, we are still using 2h xbow instead of 1h xbow to conserve hatred.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

There's a workaround, increase your dmg/hit to the extend where you can 2-3 shot T3, T4 elites







blood vengeance alone is enough then.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> There's a workaround, increase your dmg/hit to the extend where you can 2-3 shot T3, T4 elites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blood vengeance alone is enough then.


not really a workaround. a simple "kill 100" cursed chest will easily run you dry if you aren't built right. there are plenty of situations where you simply need to have the ability to dish out 50 to 60 shots none stop... most people don't realize that the proper build behind cluster arrow is not pure dps. it's sustainability. until you are able to dish out 60+ cluster arrows none stop,(with the help of preparation) you will have to resort to your generators sooner or later.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> until you are able to dish out 60+ cluster arrows none stop,(with the help of preparation)


Just curious, how exactly do you achieve that?

I'm still lv 60 rocking D3 original, but my character is completely dry after 3 cluster arrows. I won't be greedy, but it will be very helpful if I can do, let's say 15-20.

Or is it not possible in solo / in level 60?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not really a workaround. a simple "kill 100" cursed chest will easily run you dry if you aren't built right. there are plenty of situations where you simply need to have the ability to dish out 50 to 60 shots none stop... most people don't realize that the proper build behind cluster arrow is not pure dps. it's sustainability. until you are able to dish out 60+ cluster arrows none stop,(with the help of preparation) you will have to resort to your generators sooner or later.


I rock T5 chest with only pride's fall







score around 150mobs or so before the timer runs out.
T5 easy mode btw, all solo. I don't use cinder 'cause I'm using pets build and mostly because I haven't seen any Cinder YET, lol @RNG again.


----------



## MR-e

I play a mix of barb/dh/wiz all of which are geared towards core items where im able to farm t4 face roll but not optimized for min/maxing. currently working on my wizard to find more cold items but take a look at the barb/dh if you need ideas regarding fire builds.

barb - needs ik boots/helm. have belt in stash on standby

wiz - hoping to be my main since it's my favorite class but rng has not been favorable to her

dh - most complete in a sense of all core items obtained, just need to find better versions

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Seras-1553/hero/27864335


----------



## Rickles

For me and my group of buddies we have been able to surge forward in just this last week due to one thing, my monk.

I believe it was XXA or someone who gave me the idea to try a 0dps monk build, essentially focusing on a few things: CC, staying alive, protecting teammates.

After minimal regearing I am able to self buff to 46m toughness and around 50k healing. I have around 1.1mil health and just under 1500 AR (thanks to stacking physical resistance and passive).

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/23272099 is my monk profile.

Items that really make this build shine are:

Sledgefist - mine are only 35% stun, it can go to 50%









Blind Faith - mine are 28.6% blind

Wyrdward - 16% chance for lightning to stun (currently don't have a lightning skill - may switch primary skill or replace item)

Ancient Parthan Defenders - each stunned enemy within 25 yards reduces damage taken by 12%

My skills are pretty much all based on positioning and disabling mobs so that glass cannons can stay squishy. Mantra of healing is my primary spirit spender as I am constantly throwing that shield up. The only other spirit spender I have is cyclone strike which is obviously to position as many mobs as close to me as possible. For a primary attack I usually use crippling wave with the tsunami rune as it has a much larger area of effect.


----------



## Stuuut

Legendary drop rates or out
http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/diablo-3-legendary-drop-rates-revealed
Might be interesting to take a look at.

EDIT:
Oh already posted in this thread sorry bout that didn't see it earlier


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> For me and my group of buddies we have been able to surge forward in just this last week due to one thing, my monk.
> 
> I believe it was XXA or someone who gave me the idea to try a 0dps monk build, essentially focusing on a few things: CC, staying alive, protecting teammates.
> 
> After minimal regearing I am able to self buff to 46m toughness and around 50k healing. I have around 1.1mil health and just under 1500 AR (thanks to stacking physical resistance and passive).
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/23272099 is my monk profile.
> 
> Items that really make this build shine are:
> 
> Sledgefist - mine are only 35% stun, it can go to 50%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blind Faith - mine are 28.6% blind
> 
> Wyrdward - 16% chance for lightning to stun (currently don't have a lightning skill - may switch primary skill or replace item)
> 
> Ancient Parthan Defenders - each stunned enemy within 25 yards reduces damage taken by 12%
> 
> My skills are pretty much all based on positioning and disabling mobs so that glass cannons can stay squishy. Mantra of healing is my primary spirit spender as I am constantly throwing that shield up. The only other spirit spender I have is cyclone strike which is obviously to position as many mobs as close to me as possible. For a primary attack I usually use crippling wave with the tsunami rune as it has a much larger area of effect.


If that is the playstyle you enjoy. Sweet.

I don't enjoy doing 0 damage in a group. However, a lot of under geared groups use this method to do higher torments.

Have you thought about Deadly Reach with the Keen Eye rune? Chance to knockup on 3rd attack with a 40% armor buff from the rune, over crippling wave?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact when i play my 0dog, i generally recommend the DH keep both reapers wraps and blood vengeance on so they wont have any down time at all. this is considering that i'm feeding them globes with the 0dog. w/o a consistent supply of globes, you will need cindercoat + prides fall and a bunch of resource reduction gear + preparation > punishment and perfectionist just so you don't have to dip into using generators often. my friends and i can run pure cluster arrow build (no generator) however we are supplemented by legacy quiver and legacy SoJ which takes a good chunk of the cluster arrow cost right off the top. and even with those, we are still using 2h xbow instead of 1h xbow to conserve hatred.


Actually, blood vengeance it is very viable. Generally all you need. Especially if you don't have a decent Reaper Wrap, which in this case he does. *Understand he is trying to do T1*, not high torments with a globe spewing WD with a dead build.

Cindercoat is a must for a cluster arrow build. Any character not using one is doing it wrong.

Why would a DH not want to use a generator with a snare rune? Its a DPS boost to CA when you have the correct passives. With Krindershot you can have the entire screen snared instantly. 20% instant damage boost to CA.. YES PLZ!

If your eDPS and eeDPS are prioritized you don't need a lot of resource management items or legacy gear that many people will never have.

That being said. A Krindershot Elemental Arrow DH with a Cluster Arrow DH, just breaks the game. Laughably easy mode, even on T6.


----------



## MR-e

kridershot / cluster arrow DH here. strongk yes. game breaking, on lower torments only. t6 still takes effort and not as efficient as doing 10 min max t4 clears.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Why would a DH not want to use a generator with a snare rune? Its a DPS boost to CA when you have the correct passives. With Krindershot you can have the entire screen snared instantly. 20% instant damage boost to CA.. YES PLZ!


well... i can debuff the mob with 20% dmg for the same amount of time as firing another cluster arrow for 100% of the dmg







i have nothing against cull the weak, just for the way we are building our DH it's not efficient. it's often more efficient for us to use ambush rather then cull to get the job done on the 1st shot or a follow up shot then to have to debuff the mob 1st before we start the real killing


----------



## Crazy9000

Switched my ring out for a generic "decent starter ring" I have in my stash with no main stat, rolled crit damage on ammy, and crafted a fleeting strap. I still use harringtons in areas with lots of bodies, since it basically doubles your damage lol.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/3185968

Blood vengeance + reapers wraps is pretty crazy, I think I might just keep that for awhile since it's unlikely I'll craft bracers that approach my current wraps. I'm trying playing without strafe- it's a lot less aggressive, but I get more hatred and take less damage staying further away from enemies, which lets me use the steady aim passive. I'm also trying vengeance instead of preparation - I found I'm not running out of hatred very often with the wraps + passive, so the few times I do I pop vengeance to keep the DPS up.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

What makes Kridershot amazing is its ability of spreading not only DPS but also crowd control effects on almost every enemy on screen (10 per shot to be exact). You see there are two kinds of DPS in this game: Real DPS & dead DPS. Krider is all about true DPS, combined with blind faith and stuffs blah blah.
To be honest, no one plays this game with only one set of item, in my case Krider and Marauder + Garwulf would always be my pick when doing solo on high torment. Co-op is a different story though.


----------



## 1vicissitude

I need a krindershot


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1vicissitude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a krindershot


No crap - Me too.

So, speaking of irony -- In the past week, I run with you guys, specifically Calm and Jaber -- I get 1-2 legendaries a NIGHT...That's it.

I run my buddies through Rifts for an hour and I get 10 legendaries in 2 hours.

What the hell?!?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## calavera

Why do people say Krindershot? Isn't it called Kridershot?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Why do people say Krindershot? Isn't it called Kridershot?


because they get it confused with the Amazon Krindle Fire
this is a joke


----------



## DoomDash

Switched from Blessed shield to lighting for fun, and I would say with some really top tier light gear that right now lightning only seems effective until T4. See here. Lightning barbs are equally disappointing.

Leveling another Crusader for my more effective Blessed Shield setup. I'm pretty close to completing it, I have the board, the free weapon, and one of the set rings that gives 50% more damage at full resources.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> because they get it confused with the Amazon Krindle Fire
> this is a joke


I didn't even pick that up lol, was just quoting.







God, I need more coffee in the morning.

So, http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12674727740

This is actually a very interesting read and I experience this, nightly.

I actually get items in my friend's level 50 game that I have not seen at 70 -- I realize the tables are different and the % drops per item but, still...

Also goes back to the theory about selective "RNG" vs. an actual RNG.

Quite frankly, Smart Loot imo, isn't very smart...Or plentiful.

Completely agree about his view on T6...The items cap and don't scale enough to make T6 worth it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> No crap - Me too.
> 
> So, speaking of irony -- In the past week, I run with you guys, specifically Calm and Jaber -- I get 1-2 legendaries a NIGHT...That's it.
> 
> I run my buddies through Rifts for an hour and I get 10 legendaries in 2 hours.
> 
> What the hell?!?!?!?!?!!!!


Last night was odd for me as well. I was getting 2 legs per rift as the runner in RiF games.

I was also getting a crazy amount of legendary chest armor pieces from Kadala. Of course I didn't get the Cindercoat I was looking for.

Played for 4 hours last night and wound up with 20+ forgotten souls combined.

I was also super happy that my first Earthquake set item dropped.

All and all a good night.

I really feel like I am in that movie Antitrust, with Tim Robbins. I feel like Blizzard is watching me through my webcam and knows when I am about the quit the game, then drops a few items to make me play for another week.


----------



## mav451

Playing a CA build without a Cinder is painful :/

Need some liquidity so I can move my nonDH stuff for it. That's what makes sense to me tho.


----------



## soulwrath

Make born set and another resource reduction set?


----------



## DoomDash

Born + Captains very good for cost reduction / cool down reduction.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I didn't even pick that up lol, was just quoting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, I need more coffee in the morning.
> 
> So, http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12674727740
> 
> This is actually a very interesting read and I experience this, nightly.
> 
> I actually get items in my friend's level 50 game that I have not seen at 70 -- I realize the tables are different and the % drops per item but, still...
> 
> Also goes back to the theory about selective "RNG" vs. an actual RNG.
> 
> Quite frankly, Smart Loot imo, isn't very smart...Or plentiful.
> 
> Completely agree about his view on T6...The items cap and don't scale enough to make T6 worth it.


Some pretty bad info in that thread, a few good things that are common sense though. I have yet to see an "RNG" thread that isn't mostly crap that will just get you less legends... clearing a game then gambling at kadala thinking that will give better drops is hilarious, along with the idea that there are specific loot tables for games you have to clear. He also thinks cache's roll when you open them- that's been pretty strongly debunked.

I think with the leak of legendary drop rates, you can throw all the "RNG" threads on the Bnet forums out the window, and just go with those chances. People are looking for patterns that aren't there, and other people latch on to the ideas hoping to find a way to get the items they want... when in reality it's just the chances that were leaked. If you get a legendary drop, it just randomly rolls the chance table at what the drop will be, and every level 70 game has the same "loot table".


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Some pretty bad info in that thread, a few good things that are common sense though. I have yet to see an "RNG" thread that isn't mostly crap that will just get you less legends... clearing a game then gambling at kadala thinking that will give better drops is hilarious, along with the idea that there are specific loot tables for games you have to clear. He also thinks cache's roll when you open them- that's been pretty strongly debunked.
> 
> I think with the leak of legendary drop rates, you can throw all the "RNG" threads on the Bnet forums out the window, and just go with those chances. People are looking for patterns that aren't there, and other people latch on to the ideas hoping to find a way to get the items they want... when in reality it's just the chances that were leaked. If you get a legendary drop, it just randomly rolls the chance table at what the drop will be, and every level 70 game has the same "loot table".


I agree with you.

Wasting hours fully clearing a low level game just seems pointless. At this point if you already have BiS for everything you are either A) very lucky B) have no life outside D3 C) A combination of A and B.

I could see why some people are frustrated because you can't targeted farm and they have very few upgrade opportunities, but at the same time you have to set our expectations at the right level.

This is D3 we are talking about, you know the game that tens of millions of people hated at this time 2 years ago.

The only input I will give about higher level torments is that I find it much more enjoyable to be playing a difficulty where it is a challenge.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> The only input I will give about higher level torments is that I find it much more enjoyable to be playing a difficulty where it is a challenge.


I wish they would implement something new and different when people go to higher Torments. Like adding unique bosses/champions with new abilities that is not seen in lower torments. I am now up to torment 4 but everything is pretty much the same, except things hit much harder/have higher hp, and I find that boring


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I wish they would implement something new and different when people go to higher Torments. Like adding unique bosses/champions with new abilities that is not seen in lower torments. I am now up to torment 4 but everything is pretty much the same, except things hit much harder/have higher hp, and I find that boring


Weren't they talking about endless rifts? Like, finish one rift, get a key that opens a "2nd tier" rift, beat that, get another key for tier 3, etc etc...


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Some pretty bad info in that thread, a few good things that are common sense though. I have yet to see an "RNG" thread that isn't mostly crap that will just get you less legends... clearing a game then gambling at kadala thinking that will give better drops is hilarious, along with the idea that there are specific loot tables for games you have to clear. *He also thinks cache's roll when you open them- that's been pretty strongly debunked.*
> 
> I think with the leak of legendary drop rates, you can throw all the "RNG" threads on the Bnet forums out the window, and just go with those chances. People are looking for patterns that aren't there, and other people latch on to the ideas hoping to find a way to get the items they want... when in reality it's just the chances that were leaked. If you get a legendary drop, it just randomly rolls the chance table at what the drop will be, and every level 70 game has the same "loot table".


He is half right.

While it may be determined what is in the bag at the time you acquire it from Tyreal. The actual rolls of the items are not yet determined.

I have done this forever. So I know it works.

You can test yourself. Farm 5 bags on a Monk and open the bags on your Barb. The items will roll STR.

I always take my fastest bounty clear speed char and farm bags for my other characters. I believe Moldren (twitch streamer) also showed this on his 36h stream over the weekend.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> He is half right.
> 
> While it may be determined what is in the bag at the time you acquire it from Tyreal. The actual rolls of the items are not yet determined.
> 
> I have done this forever. So I know it works.
> 
> You can test yourself. Farm 5 bags on a Monk and open the bags on your Barb. The items will roll STR.


This


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12504581301#11
Quote:


> As I mentioned, such coincidences can occur, but should generally be rare. I did experience something similar earlier today, just to check and make sure for myself. A cache obtained by my 70 Wizard gave my 60 Barbarian a set of level 70 shoulders with Strength, but the next cache I gave to my 60 Demon Hunter gave her a level 70 wand with Intelligence.
> 
> It would take hundreds of tests to be absolutely certain on an individual level. Luckily, that's something our Quality Assurance team has already been thoroughly over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items found within should be dependent on the Horadric Cache's acquirer if they roll smart loot, and the Difficulty in which they are acquired or opened should have no bearing on the loot produced.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12504581301#11


Again... test for yourself. That is not what happens in the game currently.

The method I mentioned above I have used to gear my toons with bounty gear using my fastest bounty clear character.

Their statement is false.

P.S. Just ran 2 bounties again, on my Monk. Gave the caches to my barb . All str items dropped except for one rare which rolled only VIT for main stat.

Almost forgot to share my latest drop. Now if only I could get the mystic to show me 50%CD love.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Again... test for yourself. That is not what happens in the game currently.
> 
> The method I mentioned above I have used to gear my toons with bounty gear using my fastest bounty clear character.
> 
> Their statement is false.
> 
> P.S. Just ran 2 bounties again, on my Monk. Gave the caches to my barb . All str items dropped except for one rare which rolled only VIT for main stat.
> 
> Almost forgot to share my latest drop. Now if only I could get the mystic to show me 50%CD love.


thats a nice ring you have there, very nice rolls







GL on higher CD.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Hmmm


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Weren't they talking about endless rifts? Like, finish one rift, get a key that opens a "2nd tier" rift, beat that, get another key for tier 3, etc etc...


This would really only be fun if they went back to elites regenerating health when you died.

Darn champ wasp in Act2 on torment in vanilla...


----------



## DoomDash

Now this was a big mob!!! Normally I hate this map.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> This would really only be fun if they went back to elites regenerating health when you died.
> 
> Darn champ wasp in Act2 on *torment* in vanilla...


You mean inferno?
Also, enrage timer, such a bittersweet memories...


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

my fustration level with this game is threw the roof yet i still find myself playing. seriously guys how many hours of grinding are you guys putting in to get all these great drops. i literaly had two days off, mom and baby were out of town so prime time for gaming, and i literaly played like 12 to 18 hours a day for two days straight and i didnt get any drops worth mentioning. only about two were slightly better then what i had but only by like .03 to .1 percent. i even jumped up to torment 2 and 3 and ran on public rifts and bounties and nada. so either diablo is realy realy selctive of there is something else at play here. cause im getting jack lol, and it sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

tried to do t-4 and yahhhhhhh my barb got smashed right off jump street!!! sucked hard!!!! lol not enough damage or toughness or anythign for that matter.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I play about 1-2hrs/week.
Haven't found any great drop but still T4, T5 capable, and run screaming while still melting down stuffs on T6 as I'm a ranger. It's all about luck, just pure luck, how boring.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> my fustration level with this game is threw the roof yet i still find myself playing. seriously guys how many hours of grinding are you guys putting in to get all these great drops. i literaly had two days off, mom and baby were out of town so prime time for gaming, and i literaly played like 12 to 18 hours a day for two days straight and i didnt get any drops worth mentioning. only about two were slightly better then what i had but only by like .03 to .1 percent. i even jumped up to torment 2 and 3 and ran on public rifts and bounties and nada. so either diablo is realy realy selctive of there is something else at play here. cause im getting jack lol, and it sucks!!!!!!!


It's counter intuitive, but you actually need to play on a lower difficulty, not a higher one. If you can't complete a rift solo in under 10 mins, the difficulty level is probably higher then you should be playing at. I feel like you should have about 1 mill DPS before doing torment 1 (adjusted for elemental damage can be seen if you use diabloprogress.com).

Speaking generally, you get a 15% loot increase for each step you bump the torment up, over the previous one. Torment 1 only has a 15% increase over normal too- this means if you run T1 more then 15% slower then you run normal, you are going to be getting less legendaries, not more. There's only a few torment only items, and they are rare, so it's not worth a large decrease in legend drops. If you play in torment too early, you could literally be giving yourself half the legendary drops you would get killing monsters in normal quicker.


----------



## Sainesk

Found this Natalya's this morning:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My main DH is going to stick to Danetta's though, perma-vault with trail of cinders, stun, knockback, and clones is just too good, guess i'll throw it on my 2nd DH



Spoiler: My Danetta's









Still can't find a cindercoat though (only gambling shards on monk so I don't get cloaks), found like 3 of each cloak (besides set ones) from drops on my DH and still no cindercoat







, I want to regen hatred while vaulting and the resource reduction from it would put me over that breakpoint.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> You mean inferno?
> Also, enrage timer, such a bittersweet memories...


Indeed, inferno.

Man, I wish they would bring that back in some form... maybe like an inferno rift or something...


----------



## Masked

So when you guys want an invite for RIF what do you type?

I type: Invite plz.

And I type like 100+wpm but, I'm never fast enough.

me plz?

Maybe?

I could always macro it on the orbweaver...Hrm.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So when you guys want an invite for RIF what do you type?
> 
> I type: Invite plz.
> 
> And I type like 100+wpm but, I'm never fast enough.
> 
> me plz?
> 
> Maybe?
> 
> I could always macro it on the orbweaver...Hrm.


I just use the Request Invite option unless they specifically state that you have to PM them for an invite.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> I just use the Request Invite option unless they specifically state that you have to PM them for an invite.


Derp. Wish I had thought of that.

I've been typing their name and just saying me plz...

No wonder I only got like 2 invites...

/facepalm.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Weren't they talking about endless rifts? Like, finish one rift, get a key that opens a "2nd tier" rift, beat that, get another key for tier 3, etc etc...


I just want something unique to look forward to on the next rift like a never seen before boss on each torment level just to keep things a little fresh. Or maybe they can just put more mobs, I hate rifts where you only encounter 2-3 packs per rift level.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> my fustration level with this game is threw the roof yet i still find myself playing. seriously guys how many hours of grinding are you guys putting in to get all these great drops. i literaly had two days off, mom and baby were out of town so prime time for gaming, and i literaly played like 12 to 18 hours a day for two days straight and i didnt get any drops worth mentioning. only about two were slightly better then what i had but only by like .03 to .1 percent. i even jumped up to torment 2 and 3 and ran on public rifts and bounties and nada. so either diablo is realy realy selctive of there is something else at play here. cause im getting jack lol, and it sucks!!!!!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> tried to do t-4 and yahhhhhhh my barb got smashed right off jump street!!! sucked hard!!!! lol not enough damage or toughness or anythign for that matter.


Do you clear the whole map when rifting? I usually play alone and I clear the whole map, breaking every pot I see, checking every dead body and weapon racks. I get more legendaries doing this than getting drops from elites lol. I rarely get any upgrades though. After getting 500 blood shards, I'm off to Kadala. Also, don't forget to craft legendary stuff if you have the plans, they provide a little help if you are not wearing any set at the moment. I am wearing asheara + sage but hopefully transitioning to a full earth set, I am just missing another earth piece or get a ring of granduer


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Derp. Wish I had thought of that.
> 
> I've been typing their name and just saying me plz...
> 
> No wonder I only got like 2 invites...
> 
> /facepalm.


LOL
Thanks for the laugh this morning.

I don't know how the chat channels work but I know RiF averages about 4,500+ people in the community. Yet you only see a small percentage of those people within your given chat channel.

As a runner, if I feel I am not getting enough invite requests from the community, I will leave the channel and rejoin. I assume this places me in another sub-channel of the community, where I see a lot more activity.

If I was ever looking to join a game I would use the same concept. There have been plenty of times I have seen runners spam their join message multiple times in a minute which tells me the sub channel lacks people needing to join.


----------



## DoomDash

Has anyone here gotten the following rare items?

- Bastions of Will ( I have one of them )

- Istvan's Paired Blades ( Set blades )

- Witching Hour

- Shard of Hate ( I got one recently )

REALLY want the blades and the 2nd ring. I got perfect builds in mind.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Has anyone here gotten the following rare items?
> 
> - Bastions of Will ( I have one of them )
> 
> - Istvan's Paired Blades ( Set blades )
> 
> - Witching Hour
> 
> - Shard of Hate ( I got one recently )
> 
> REALLY want the blades and the 2nd ring. I got perfect builds in mind.


I have a level 70 witching hour and the sad thing is i don't even use it.


----------



## Nethermir

The Witching Hour can be obtained from Kadala right?


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> The Witching Hour can be obtained from Kadala right?


Anything that is non class specific can be obtained from kadala, albeit greed or legendary.


----------



## cravinmild

I just finished a complete ik set, crap as it is im glad to have it. I will be able to facewalk normal even more now







I took my new set to torment 1 but .... i kill to slow yet. Back to normal for farming for me, my ledgy rate as gone way down since starting torment lvls.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just finished a complete ik set, crap as it is im glad to have it. I will be able to facewalk normal even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my new set to torment 1 but .... i kill to slow yet. Back to normal for farming for me, my ledgy rate as gone way down since starting torment lvls.


\

I took my DH with 740k sheet through act 5 from Adria to the end and got 4 legs on normal... took like 20-30 minutes too..


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just finished a complete ik set, crap as it is im glad to have it. I will be able to facewalk normal even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my new set to torment 1 but .... i kill to slow yet. Back to normal for farming for me, my ledgy rate as gone way down since starting torment lvls.


How much damage are you doing? maybe you need to change up the skill set or some gear.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just finished a complete ik set, crap as it is im glad to have it. I will be able to facewalk normal even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my new set to torment 1 but .... i kill to slow yet. Back to normal for farming for me, my ledgy rate as gone way down since starting torment lvls.


Wuuuuut??? IK is good! For my old build at least







Full IK bonus + Cindercoat would give you near infinity fury for fire skills.


----------



## cravinmild

I was around 800k (buffed) 3mill tuff, 0 health but ran from everything in torment 1. Now im 624k (buffed), 5mill tuff and 15k health. If it were not for our clan allowing me to join their t lvl games i would not even have the crap set i wear now. Its the elites which cause my deaths, whites are manageable. Skills are resource managers and heath.

Loot gods are freckle lovers and have not cast their golden light down on me yet. Guess i have to sacrifice more chickens or perhaps a goat or two


----------



## Nethermir

600k and 5m toughness should be good for T1 I think, hopefully you should be able to get to T1 soon









Anyone who wants to run a few Act 1 bounties and rifts later? I will be playing around 7pm CST>


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Derp. Wish I had thought of that.
> 
> I've been typing their name and just saying me plz...
> 
> No wonder I only got like 2 invites...
> 
> /facepalm.


you can click the player names to instantly setup a whisper. also inv plz is quicker... I use that method for those that have quick join disabled.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> 600k and 5m toughness should be good for T1 I think, hopefully you should be able to get to T1 soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants to run a few Act 1 bounties and rifts later? I will be playing around 7pm CST>


I can survive t1 but its slow. Last night we did a rift where there were no whites. Everything was elites, the whole map was elites with nastiest affixes you can get, everything i was not immune to. It took close two an hour to get down to lvl 2 of the rift. I died a lot with my ik set. Lvl 2 was all whites lol. I do have much better items but to equip them i need to break my set. I lose health overall and run away much more. Im at the tipping point but missing a better set. Mp i have far less issues so i tend to do t1 in groups which helps a lot


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I just finished a complete ik set, crap as it is im glad to have it. I will be able to facewalk normal even more now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my new set to torment 1 but .... i kill to slow yet. Back to normal for farming for me, my ledgy rate as gone way down since starting torment lvls.


IK 3 piece is amazing.... w/ hexing or just for healing.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Has anyone here gotten the following rare items?
> 
> - Bastions of Will ( I have one of them )
> 
> - Istvan's Paired Blades ( Set blades )
> 
> - Witching Hour
> 
> - Shard of Hate ( I got one recently )
> 
> REALLY want the blades and the 2nd ring. I got perfect builds in mind.


My monk has a shard of hate! It's fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I was around 800k (buffed) 3mill tuff, 0 health but ran from everything in torment 1. Now im 624k (buffed), 5mill tuff and 15k health. If it were not for our clan allowing me to join their t lvl games i would not even have the crap set i wear now. Its the elites which cause my deaths, whites are manageable. Skills are resource managers and heath.
> 
> Loot gods are freckle lovers and have not cast their golden light down on me yet. Guess i have to sacrifice more chickens or perhaps a goat or two


Sounds like they've been fine if you have IK set







. My barb can do up to T3, and he only has one piece. All his luck was used up finding a thunderfury.

The ancients are pretty tough, you can probably use them with the 50% damage reduction rune, and with IK they will likely last until your cooldown is up.


----------



## cravinmild

umm, my ik rolled intel for my wiz







guess i should have mentioned that. Ancients wont do me any good unless they are looking for new employment in the fraternal order of wizards


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Again... test for yourself. That is not what happens in the game currently.
> 
> The method I mentioned above I have used to gear my toons with bounty gear using my fastest bounty clear character.
> 
> Their statement is false.
> 
> P.S. Just ran 2 bounties again, on my Monk. Gave the caches to my barb . All str items dropped except for one rare which rolled only VIT for main stat.
> 
> Almost forgot to share my latest drop. Now if only I could get the mystic to show me 50%CD love.


sonuva...I've gotten 3 rings of grandeur and I have just been waiting for set gear to equip one as none have been close enough to trifecta to enchant them up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Now this was a big mob!!! Normally I hate this map.


damn, that's a lot of baddies!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> I have a level 70 witching hour and the sad thing is i don't even use it.


no one likes an a$$








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I can survive t1 but its slow. Last night we did a rift where there were no whites. Everything was elites, the whole map was elites with nastiest affixes you can get, everything i was not immune to. It took close two an hour to get down to lvl 2 of the rift. I died a lot with my ik set. Lvl 2 was all whites lol. I do have much better items but to equip them i need to break my set. I lose health overall and run away much more. Im at the tipping point but missing a better set. Mp i have far less issues so i tend to do t1 in groups which helps a lot


I'm not a barbarian player, so I can't help, but you should link your toon as there must be something you need to fix.

I'm getting a little burnt like others are saying. I haven't dropped a set piece in a while, and it seems all the legendary drops are repeats. I occasionally get a legendary drop I hadn't received before...that is absolutely pointless, or two or more specs away from being worthwhile (said: not worth enchanting).

I've gotten two skorns recently, both of which were socketed by default. Not bad, but 2-handers seem to need buffs in a bad way (unless of course you are a crusader with the passive to carry a 2h as a 1h).


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744 Monk
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/24347424 Demon Hunter
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/38051838 Wizard
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/42173293 Barbarian
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/36003148 Witch Doctor

I pretty much just use whatever I have at the moment and adapt the skills to the gear. I figure the WD might need some tweaking though.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744 Monk
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/24347424 Demon Hunter
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/38051838 Wizard
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/42173293 Barbarian
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/36003148 Witch Doctor
> 
> I pretty much just use whatever I have at the moment and adapt the skills to the gear. I figure the WD might need some tweaking though.


Just quickly glancing at your characters you need more crit chance and crit damage. That will increase your damage significantly. Look for rings and an amulet that have the ability to be rerolled into a trifecta item. so stats to look for on rings and amulet would be main stat, crit chance, crit damage at a minimum. then increased attack speed or +damage.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Just quickly glancing at your characters you need more crit chance and crit damage. That will increase your damage significantly. Look for rings and an amulet that have the ability to be rerolled into a trifecta item. so stats to look for on rings and amulet would be main stat, crit chance, crit damage at a minimum. then increased attack speed or +damage.


I'm actually staying away from enchanting rings and amulets. I don't have much cash (I hover around 1 to 3 million gold), and those gems are daylight robbery. But thanks! I'll keep an eye out for that type of item.


----------



## DoomDash

My fire barb is almost complete! Just need to upgrade that level 60 SoJ to a 70







. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

Got that belt I wanted today from Kadala ( 15,000+ shards ). Ditched sprint for WC, which allowed me to roll AR off my helm for a socket for reduced CD!


----------



## cravinmild

I'm lucky enough to have the shoulders that make all my items indestructible so other than crafting more gemsI don't really have a whole lot spend my gold on. I'm routinely sitting under 45k while in a gem crafting binge


----------



## RX7-2nr

What are you doing with that many gems?


----------



## cravinmild

Its not that i have so many gems but that the cost is so massive too combine gems i am always broke. The 130 crid damage gem in my weapon was several million alone to make and took a week to get the gold to do it. I came into RoS with a mear couple million gold, its been a struggle to say the least.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> What are you doing with that many gems?


I'm out of topazes from rolling on jewelery and adding Int to all my Wiz's sockets
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Its not that i have so many gems but that the cost is so massive too combine gems i am always broke. The 130 crid damage gem in my weapon was several million alone to make and took a week to get the gold to do it. I came into RoS with a mear couple million gold, its been a struggle to say the least.


10M to craft a flawless Royal


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Beside of dedicated gold farming route, there are several easier ways to gain gold for gems crafting w/o any effort e.g. doing bounty on T2 would net you around 10mil or so after 7-8hrs of playing (What else to do anyway?). I didn't pay much attention but I think the amount would increase when you can do higher torment bounty. Just play and get *rich* naturally, fair enough I think.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Its not that i have so many gems but that the cost is so massive too combine gems i am always broke. The 130 crid damage gem in my weapon was several million alone to make and took a week to get the gold to do it. I came into RoS with a mear couple million gold, its been a struggle to say the least.


I guess I mean- why do you need to keep combining gems if you're not using them to reroll rings? a green one for a weapon if you've got a socket, a purple for a helm, maybe 5 primary color if you've got sockets on legs and chest. I guess it could get costly if you've got a lot of alts to gear.

The stat amount gained isn't worth upgrading much past imperial, which cost 900k to make IIRC. It's worth it to go higher if you've got billions of gold from the AH days, but if you don't just use Imperial or Flawless Imperial.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Its not that i have so many gems but that the cost is so massive too combine gems i am always broke. The 130 crid damage gem in my weapon was several million alone to make and took a week to get the gold to do it. I came into RoS with a mear couple million gold, its been a struggle to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I mean- why do you need to keep combining gems if you're not using them to reroll rings? a green one for a weapon if you've got a socket, a purple for a helm, maybe 5 primary color if you've got sockets on legs and chest. I guess it could get costly if you've got a lot of alts to gear.
> 
> The stat amount gained isn't worth upgrading much past imperial, which cost 900k to make IIRC. It's worth it to go higher if you've got billions of gold from the AH days, but if you don't just use Imperial or Flawless Imperial
Click to expand...

Ive rerolled the best items i have already with the exception of a few im stashing "as is" for build changes. Not much else to do while you wait for good drops but make better gems.

10 mill for that gem i crafted. No wonder it took so long to get the gold together. You dont notice so much the cost when its just a mill crafting gems quickly before logging out. Added bonus is it helps eat up those piles of gems. Should be able to gamble gems for ledgys too imo


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's counter intuitive, but you actually need to play on a lower difficulty, not a higher one. If you can't complete a rift solo in under 10 mins, the difficulty level is probably higher then you should be playing at. I feel like you should have about 1 mill DPS before doing torment 1 (adjusted for elemental damage can be seen if you use diabloprogress.com).
> 
> Speaking generally, you get a 15% loot increase for each step you bump the torment up, over the previous one. Torment 1 only has a 15% increase over normal too- this means if you run T1 more then 15% slower then you run normal, you are going to be getting less legendaries, not more. There's only a few torment only items, and they are rare, so it's not worth a large decrease in legend drops. If you play in torment too early, you could literally be giving yourself half the legendary drops you would get killing monsters in normal quicker.


wow, good info brother thanks. I was always told the opposite. that whole go bigger get better drops deal. going to drop down see what I can find. thanks again for the assist.


----------



## DoomDash

Sucks I'm forced into 1Handers vs 2 handers. I love 2 handers but 1H is just better in every way. I got the ultra rare "The Furnace" today and it doesn't proc enough to be worth it. I guess my hopes of an amazing 2 hander are gone.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Beside of dedicated gold farming route, there are several easier ways to gain gold for gems crafting w/o any effort e.g. doing bounty on T2 would net you around 10mil or so after 7-8hrs of playing (What else to do anyway?). I didn't pay much attention but I think the amount would increase when you can do higher torment bounty. Just play and get *rich* naturally, fair enough I think.


You could do Hell Rift runs in T6 to get about the same about in 2 hours or so depending on your party. Every run yields about 400k gold and 65mil XP.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Its not that i have so many gems but that the cost is so massive too combine gems i am always broke. The 130 crid damage gem in my weapon was several million alone to make and took a week to get the gold to do it. I came into RoS with a mear couple million gold, its been a struggle to say the least.


I came into RoS with 250m, I am now at around 20m.









That being said my DH which has been 70 for 3 days now has 1 mil sheet with like 26% fire, now I just need to get cinder coat and magefist.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I came into RoS with 250m, I am now at around 20m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said my DH which has been 70 for 3 days now has 1 mil sheet with like 26% fire, now I just need to get cinder coat and magefist.




My DH which has been 70 since RoS has like 700k sheet and 6/7k toughness...I really hate you.

I'm getting such bad luck with legendaries it's like w t -!


----------



## Rickles

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/1199020

Profile is at 800k, but passives get me to just under 1 mil with mempo and around 4mil toughness, I've only done t2 solo for one act 1 bounty clear and a rift, but it was relatively easy. Garwulf is amazing, it will be sad to see it replaced with a cindercoat. Having those 3 wolves "tank" makes it so much easier, it is also nice that they crit for 3mil with cleave.

To be honest a lot of the gear was transferred over from my monk and the 1h xbow and quiver I crafted. I've still got to roll some crit on my helm but really what brought my damage up so much was switching to excellent rare rings/ammy instead of mediocre legendaries. I am still missing 31% CHD on them but at this point the rerolls are too costly to justify.

I've also dumped my paragon into area damage (at 47%) and it seems pretty decent with cluster arrow + entangling shot and cull the weak.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Sucks I'm forced into 1Handers vs 2 handers. I love 2 handers but 1H is just better in every way. I got the ultra rare "The Furnace" today and it doesn't proc enough to be worth it. I guess my hopes of an amazing 2 hander are gone.


You can try out Maximus for your barb if you get or got one, I've seen a few eq barbs run it and it seems decent with the chain between the demon slave and you dealing a good amount of damamge.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Saw my first treasure goblin "pack" last night. That was fun and I think I managed to kill them all in a T1 rift. Sure does load up your bags quickly lol. That rift also had a ton of elites. Got I think 4 legendaries in that rift, two from the goblin pack, sadly none of them were upgrades.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Sucks I'm forced into 1Handers vs 2 handers. I love 2 handers but 1H is just better in every way. I got the ultra rare "The Furnace" today and it doesn't proc enough to be worth it. I guess my hopes of an amazing 2 hander are gone.


They need to buff 2handers to catch with dual 1h. Right now dual wields just have so much more damage than 2h. They need to put 2 sockets or maybe put something like 1.5k str or something. Or maybe make them similar to a crusader, a 2hd + shield to make it viable.


----------



## Tchernobyl

My kingdom for more control when enchanting. It should never give you the same stat twice with just different numbers (changing life on hit? here, have 500 vit. Or 550 vit!).

Been trying to change this 6% damage on my DH's bow to something higher, it's now at 440k gold per enchant and it's not even given me the option of 6.5 yet.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> You can try out Maximus for your barb if you get or got one, I've seen a few eq barbs run it and it seems decent with the chain between the demon slave and you dealing a good amount of damamge.


I used to use one, that's what I switched from.


----------



## MistaBernie

It's weird, I actually feel like I do better DPS with a 2her with my Barb (even after finding my forth Ancient Bonesaber of Zumakalis (found 3 in one day.. c'mon..) http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/the-ancient-bonesaber-of-zumakalis

Maybe I'm just doing it wrong..


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> It's weird, I actually feel like I do better DPS with a 2her with my Barb (even after finding my forth Ancient Bonesaber of Zumakalis (found 3 in one day.. c'mon..) http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/the-ancient-bonesaber-of-zumakalis
> 
> Maybe I'm just doing it wrong..


Fury gen should be much higher with 1 handers and the extra CHD pushes it over the top.

I feel like 2 sockets and some more main stat, as mentioned, would put them about even.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Beside of dedicated gold farming route, there are several easier ways to gain gold for gems crafting w/o any effort e.g. doing bounty on T2 would net you around 10mil or so after 7-8hrs of playing (What else to do anyway?). I didn't pay much attention but I think the amount would increase when you can do higher torment bounty. Just play and get *rich* naturally, fair enough I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> You could do Hell Rift runs in T6 to get about the same about in 2 hours or so depending on your party. Every run yields about 400k gold and 65mil XP.


I must have good goldfarm gear by default because a T2 bounty run (single Act) gets me ~550k, so it doesn't seem to take too long to build up 10mil, though I usually spend it quicker than I earn it. Hell Rift runs don't net me as much on T2, so for gold farming I definitely stick with bounties.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I guess I mean- why do you need to keep combining gems if you're not using them to reroll rings? a green one for a weapon if you've got a socket, a purple for a helm, maybe 5 primary color if you've got sockets on legs and chest. I guess it could get costly if you've got a lot of alts to gear.
> 
> The stat amount gained isn't worth upgrading much past imperial, which cost 900k to make IIRC. It's worth it to go higher if you've got billions of gold from the AH days, but if you don't just use Imperial or Flawless Imperial.


I must not be understanding you correctly, or you're not understanding the other person correctly - going flawless royal for stat gems for armor is great, though maybe not diamonds. @ 280 per gem, in say a 3-socketed chest piece, and say that set piece gives you +500 main stat as a 2-piece set, plus its own main stat addition, and you're talking about a spicy meat-a-ball!

Prior to RoS I once questioned what the point of gold would be once the auction house shut down. I thankfully had ~100mil when RoS hit, and I wish I had bought a couple billion when prices were down to around $7, cause that $100mil went fast.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> My kingdom for more control when enchanting. It should never give you the same stat twice with just different numbers (changing life on hit? here, have 500 vit. Or 550 vit!).
> 
> Been trying to change this 6% damage on my DH's bow to something higher, it's now at 440k gold per enchant and it's not even given me the option of 6.5 yet.


I so agree! I've literally tried to roll 4.5% CC to a higher % CC on a ring and got 4.5% CC and 4.5% CC as my options on one roll. ***?! IMO, if it is going to roll the same stat it should at least be a better version of that same stat.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> You can try out Maximus for your barb if you get or got one, I've seen a few eq barbs run it and it seems decent with the chain between the demon slave and you dealing a good amount of damamge.


I got one of those right after hitting lvl70 with main dmg (without a socket) at 3k+. I don't use it personally as a WD, but my Enchantress loves it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> It's weird, I actually feel like I do better DPS with a 2her with my Barb (even after finding my forth Ancient Bonesaber of Zumakalis (found 3 in one day.. c'mon..) http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/the-ancient-bonesaber-of-zumakalis
> 
> Maybe I'm just doing it wrong..


I like the look of that sword. Unfortunately when I had it drop (once) the stats were horrible. I suppose I got the transmog for it at least.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Fury gen should be much higher with 1 handers and the extra CHD pushes it over the top.
> 
> I feel like 2 sockets and some more main stat, as mentioned, would put them about even.


Agreed, but Blizz created a problem when they allowed Crusaders to wield a 2H in 1 hand. Harder to balance or buff unless you find a way to nerf the Crusader through their passive or something. Then you anger the entire Crusader community. Pleasing people is such a chore









They should just let barbs use (2) 2handers, like in D2









I want them to get rid of CD as a stand alone stat. Roll it into your main stat, where X main stat = Y%CD. You could at least balance the CD differential from 2h to (2) lh since you base the CD off the main stat rolls, which 2H roll much higher on.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I must not be understanding you correctly, or you're not understanding the other person correctly - going flawless royal for stat gems for armor is great, though maybe not diamonds. @ 280 per gem, in say a 3-socketed chest piece, and say that set piece gives you +500 main stat as a 2-piece set, plus its own main stat addition, and you're talking about a spicy meat-a-ball!


He said he has very little gold.


----------



## yahu

^I just assumed he hasn't gem'd up fully. you seemed to be asking why he is continuing to combine gems, and the reason (I assumed) is to make moar powah. Or toughness.


----------



## Sainesk

I have a spare Danetta's revenge which has more damage than the 2h Chanon Bolter Xbow that lures enemies to your spike traps (and has a cooldown, because it would be so OP compared to permavault)







still annoyed Crusaders can 2h+shield and barbs cant 2h+2h or something, would still be terrible compared to thunderfury lightning builds but to think a holy warrior is stronger than a barb is insulting to the classes.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> My kingdom for more control when enchanting. It should never give you the same stat twice with just different numbers (changing life on hit? here, have 500 vit. Or 550 vit!).
> 
> Been trying to change this 6% damage on my DH's bow to something higher, it's now at 440k gold per enchant and it's not even given me the option of 6.5 yet.


LOL I once rolled my cain's crown socket, to try fro crit chance, and got the other 2 options saying socket (1) too, so all three options were the EXACT SAME... what a waste of a dragon's breath and 150k gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Agreed, but Blizz created a problem when they allowed Crusaders to wield a 2H in 1 hand. Harder to balance or buff unless you find a way to nerf the Crusader through their passive or something. Then you anger the entire Crusader community. Pleasing people is such a chore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should just let barbs use (2) 2handers, like in D2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


YES THIS! dual 2Hrs would be pretty OP though, as they'd have higher base damage, then further allow sockets and CD greens...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I have a spare Danetta's revenge which has more damage than the 2h Chanon Bolter Xbow that lures enemies to your spike traps (and has a cooldown, because it would be so OP compared to permavault)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still annoyed Crusaders can 2h+shield and barbs cant 2h+2h or something, would still be terrible compared to thunderfury lightning builds but to think a holy warrior is stronger than a barb is insulting to the classes.


again Barbs should be able to dual wield two handed weapons like D2... but then again I feel weapons and armours should have more socket options... (runes/runewords/unique gems, etc, and more sockets)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> YES THIS! dual 2Hrs would be pretty OP though, as they'd have higher base damage, then further allow sockets and CD greens...
> again Barbs should be able to dual wield two handed weapons like D2... but then again I feel weapons and armours should have more socket options... (runes/runewords/unique gems, etc, and more sockets)


It would be fine if they did it like D2 did, and scaled the 2h damage down if you dual wielded them. I think that would be a better way to do the crusader as well, instead of making him slow.


----------



## MistaBernie

If anyone's around now, I'm online (US) - MistaBernie#1539


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> If anyone's around now, I'm online (US) - MistaBernie#1539


I wish







. Still at work for another 4½ hours.

If anyone is staying up tonight, I'm looking to hit level 300







. Currently 298.


----------



## MistaBernie

Pretty sure wife will be a little upset if I'm still playing in four hours. Or asleep. Which I should be too at that point, we've got some manual labor scheduled for tomorrow.

I should probably learn about (and participate in) some Rift it Forward stuff...


----------



## cravinmild

I will be online also tonight. I will be jumping into your games unannounced and without warning .... you have be warned in my announcement


----------



## Rickles

ALL THE LOOTS


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> If anyone's around now, I'm online (US) - MistaBernie#1539


I added you, my ID is asdqwe


----------



## Bigm

Looking to get back into D3 once I get my PC together hopefully next week. I bought Reaper of Souls on release but haven't had a capable PC to play it on. Haven't played D3 actively since June of last year. What have I missed if you don't mind updating me?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Looking to get back into D3 once I get my PC together hopefully next week. I bought Reaper of Souls on release but haven't had a capable PC to play it on. Haven't played D3 actively since June of last year. What have I missed if you don't mind updating me?


AH is now dead. Blizz does not allow trading/selling items. The exception is party members have a two hour window in which they can trade the item between party members before its locked to your account. Yellows are free to be traded unless you reroll the item at which point it is BOA.

Loot 2.0 makes drops less random and more usable for the toon which got the drop. The smart loot system (loot 2.0) is not limited to drops specific to your toon, drops may have stats for other toons ie. drops for a wiz but stats for a barb.

Act 5, you get another act to play along with new monsters and affixes.

New toon, the crusader or better said "the new barb" hybrid and rides a horse

one extra page in your stash box

reroll stats on items (will BOA)

torment level difficulty now instead of monster power

some buffs some nurfs


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> AH is now dead. Blizz does not allow trading/selling items. The exception is party members have a two hour window in which they can trade the item between party members before its locked to your account. Yellows are free to be traded unless you reroll the item at which point it is BOA.
> 
> Loot 2.0 makes drops less random and more usable for the toon which got the drop. The smart loot system (loot 2.0) is not limited to drops specific to your toon, drops may have stats for other toons ie. drops for a wiz but stats for a barb.
> 
> Act 5, you get another act to play along with new monsters and affixes.
> 
> New toon, the crusader or better said "the new barb" hybrid and rides a horse
> 
> one extra page in your stash box
> 
> reroll stats on items (will BOA)
> 
> torment level difficulty now instead of monster power
> 
> some buffs some nurfs


Cheers, +rep for the info


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> ALL THE LOOTS


And not a single legendary?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> ALL THE LOOTS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> And not a single legendary?


Never had a goblin drop a legendary, so I am not surprised


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Never had a goblin drop a legendary, so I am not surprised


We're in the same boat.


----------



## kremtok

Got a legendary ring to drop from a goblin today.

Of course, this is within a 15-minute period in which 5 legendary rings dropped, so I may have gotten exceptionally lucky.

But it wasn't the first time I've gotten a legendary from a gob.


----------



## Sainesk

Important news about our clan (also added to OP and in-game):

To improve quality of our clan, we are imposing a requirement to PM your Diablo 3 in game battletag to Sainesk and lemans81 on the OCN website. New members will be required to have a minimum of 100 posts on the site. Members currently in the clan are exempt from the 100 posts rule. These details will be added to the original post to keep track of members and who on OCN is who in Diablo 3.

Please send your PM before 10th of June to maintain your status as a member. We will also be introducing exciting changes such as streaming events for the clan which we want to ensure quality of our members for, as until now anyone was allowed to join to ease the joining process for OCN members. If you also want a community invite (OCN OverClockNet) once you have confirmed membership request to join the community.

If you are already in a clan then PM me your battletag and specify you just want an invite to the community then request an invite in game. I'll create a secondary list of community-only confirmed members.


----------



## DoomDash

I wish I could be in two clans. I got an invite from a friends clan before OC.net.

Also, I have the absolute best WW/Lightning barb setup I think you can imagine, but I'm missing one piece to make it complete. Almost tempted to make a video on it as it allows you to go mostly full damage and have great survivablity. I was testing it on T5-T6, and once I get my final piece I imagine it will be easy. Esp solo where basically 100% damage is spread out off of you ( but it wont end up being 100% obviously, probably a calculated number before that ).

The piece I'm missing is the IK chest for my 4 piece IK bonus. If you set them on the lightning rune they take 50% of your damage taken. Pair that with a Unity on your follower ( with the follower cannot die leg ) and yourself and that's 100% dmg reduction. With hexing pants you do not ANY fury generators. See my build and setup here:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124

The synergy of it is unbeatable for WW. The healing of the IK 3 piece, + the fury gen... add in blood lust and you are constantly healing yourself for big numbers.... never run out of fury ( again ik 3 piece ), no fury generators needed.... its ww heaven.


----------



## mav451

Always gonna be a question of loyalty then heh heh. J/k, probably not a big deal if you already added OCN friends anyway.
I too already joined a clan, so I dunno.

Just cuz we're posting in this thread doesn't mean we have to be faithful to OCN...or does it?


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Important news about our clan (also added to OP and in-game):
> 
> To improve quality of our clan, we are imposing a requirement to PM your Diablo 3 in game battletag to Sainesk and lemans81 on the OCN website. New members will be required to have a minimum of 100 posts on the site. Members currently in the clan are exempt from the 100 posts rule. These details will be added to the original post to keep track of members and who on OCN is who in Diablo 3.
> 
> Please send your PM before 10th of June to maintain your status as a member. We will also be introducing exciting changes such as streaming events for the clan which we want to ensure quality of our members for, as until now anyone was allowed to join to ease the joining process for OCN members.


I am also under my friend's clan. Can we have a community instead? Although I am not sure what is the difference between a clan and community


----------



## Sainesk

Okay, i've created a community - OCN OverClockNet

anyone who's already confirmed clan membership will receive an invite there, if you are already in a clan then PM me your battletag and specify you just want an invite only to the community. I'll create a secondary list of community-only confirmed members.


----------



## Nethermir

Thanks! Sent a pm for community.


----------



## Dannyboy3210

Hm, are those new requirements for clan only or community as well? I hadn't known about communities, but since I'm in a clan with a bunch of close friends, being in the OCN community would be cool.

Edit: That made less sense than I had hoped...


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dannyboy3210*
> 
> Hm, are those new requirements for clan only or community as well? I hadn't known about communities, but since I'm in a clan with a bunch of close friends, being in the OCN community would be cool.
> 
> Edit: That made less sense than I had hoped...


The community was just created because of demand from members already in a clan. There is no post requirements (yet) for the community so anyone who PMs me and lemans81 their battletag and requests community only invite will get an invite. If you want to be in the clan you need to meet one of these requirements:

- Already in clan and send battletag in PM

or

- Have 100 posts on OCN and send battletag in PM (mandatory for new members who wish to join starting June 11, and this number is subject to change, ex: we find 100 too many we may lower to 50)


----------



## psyclum

Debauchery Tea Party?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I wish I could be in two clans. I got an invite from a friends clan before OC.net.
> 
> The piece I'm missing is the IK chest for my 4 piece IK bonus. If you set them on the lightning rune they take 50% of your damage taken. Pair that with a Unity on your follower ( with the follower cannot die leg ) and yourself and that's 100% dmg reduction. With hexing pants you do not ANY fury generators. See my build and setup here:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124


i dont think it quite works like that. I believe what that will do, until it gets nerfed, is reduce the remaining 50% that you are still taking by 50%. still an awesome value either way you look at it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i dont think it quite works like that. I believe what that will do, until it gets nerfed, is reduce the remaining 50% that you are still taking by 50%. still an awesome value either way you look at it.


I didn't mean it would be 100%, as in no damage. Just two sets of 50% applied.

Also there is a bug with the IK 4 piece and that rune anyway, so I dont even need IK armor atm.


----------



## navynuke499

Anyone else getting a lot of disconnections today? Ive had 3 in the past couple hours


----------



## JJHCRazor

Finally got my Crusader to a spot where he can roll T1 with ease.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/JC86-1704/hero/44945071

Darklight is such an awesome weapon!


----------



## Pendulum

Thanks to this I'm running T4 at level 51. I have to say..it's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Rickles

haven't posted one of these in a while....


----------



## RX7-2nr

I've never seen one of those goblin packs.


----------



## JJHCRazor

I came across a giant Treasure Seeker last night just south of Mundunogo In ACT II. Had a purple name and everything. Didn't drop anything of note though.


----------



## Loyrl

I have gotten a few legendaries from goblins, and only found 1 goblin pack. A community sounds better, I wish you could be in 2 guilds though, although my post count is too low I think.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> It's weird, I actually feel like I do better DPS with a 2her with my Barb (even after finding my forth Ancient Bonesaber of Zumakalis (found 3 in one day.. c'mon..) http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/the-ancient-bonesaber-of-zumakalis
> 
> Maybe I'm just doing it wrong..


I agree. I'm using a cleave/hammer build and 2h seems to be doing better than dual wielding.


----------



## yahu

dang - I finally got a rhen-ho flayer (sp?) ceremonial knife to drop. Unfortunately it was not a good base roll on dmg, and no socket, so I had to live with the dmg and add the socket. It replaces a nearly perfect dmg roll wildwood sword, so my dmg output (on paper) takes a 100k+ hit!







It seems like it is working out so far though, so I'm keeping it for now...plus the fact that it still costs so much to unsocket (I hope they get that fix in soon!).

I also finally got a legendary drop for my follower, where the special legendary attribute is that they won't die. I haven't had a chance to play after the drop, but I assume I can take all toughness rolls off of them at this point and go straight dmg, correct?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I've never seen one of those goblin packs.


Likewise lol


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> dang - I finally got a rhen-ho flayer (sp?) ceremonial knife to drop. Unfortunately it was not a good base roll on dmg, and no socket, so I had to live with the dmg and add the socket. It replaces a nearly perfect dmg roll wildwood sword, so my dmg output (on paper) takes a 100k+ hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like it is working out so far though, so I'm keeping it for now...plus the fact that it still costs so much to unsocket (I hope they get that fix in soon!).
> 
> I also finally got a legendary drop for my follower, where the special legendary attribute is that they won't die. I haven't had a chance to play after the drop, but I assume I can take all toughness rolls off of them at this point and go straight dmg, correct?


Yes you can just go straight dps for your follower now, I also suggest hunting down unity rings it's incredibly helpful in higher torments.


----------



## yahu

^kee-rap - I think I've actually salvaged at least one if not two. Unfortunately they were bad default rolls, but I'll keep my eye out. Thx for the confirmation!


----------



## RW2112

I've encountered goblin packs about 5 times now in rifts....


----------



## SeD669

Rickles WOW!! I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## psyclum

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48064-datamined-patch-2-0-5-class-changes-and-strings


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Rickles WOW!! I've never seen anything like that.


I think that is my 5th pack, but I have over 100k kills in rifts now.

Hope that data mine is for real, might have to get back to my crusader...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Judgment
> Resolved : Damage dealt to judged enemies now has an 20% (down from 80%) increased chance to be a Critical Hit.


NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tchernobyl

Not just datamined, but actual patch ntoes from the blizz launcher.


Spoiler: Massive list of patch changes



GENERAL
Increased the radius of "Strength in Numbers" (multiplayer buff) from 100 to 200 yards
Gold Find on items will now stack multiplicatively with the Gold Find bonus provided from game difficulty
This significantly increases the gold reward most players will see when playing on higher difficulty levels or wearing Gold Find gear.
Example: Suppose you are playing on Master (+200% Gold Find) and have 50% Gold Find awarded from items. A pile of gold drops that would normally be 50 gold. Your Difficulty bonus increases the 50 gold to 150 gold. Your 50% Gold Find will now increase the 150 gold to 225 gold.
The 300% Gold Find cap applied to items and Paragon Points has been removed
The Vote Kick system has received several changes to make it less restrictive:
Vote Kicking is now available after you have been in a game for 2 minutes (down from 5 minutes)
Killing a champion or rare pack no longer disables vote kicking for 15 seconds
After a boss kill, vote kicking is disabled for 15 seconds (down from 3 minutes)
Some additional restrictions were also relaxed
Known Issue: The tooltip will not reflect these changes
Tyrael will now chat about his poor eating habits with less frequency
Return to Top

CLASSES
Barbarian
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
Rend is being changed to make the damage more consistent. The difference between getting a Critical Hit or not on Rend made the ability too unpredictable. This is particularly important when the player has the option of reapplying the Damage over Time effect.
Finally, we are buffing the least used Fury spender - Seismic Slam. While there will always be a least used skill, we feel the aesthetic of Seismic Slam is very strong, and we would love for more people to enjoy using it. To this end we are making the skill mechanically easier to use as well as directly buffing the damage.
Active Skills
Frenzy
Skill Rune - Sidearm
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Overpower
Skill Rune - Crushing Advance
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Rend
Rather than rolling for a Critical Hit, Rend will now calculate an average damage augmented by your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and apply that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: Since the skill can no longer deal a Critical Hit, it will no longer trigger effects that occur on Critical Hit.
Revenge
Skill Rune - Best Served Cold
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Seismic Slam
Now also hits enemies in a 10 yard wide, 10 yard long area in front of you in addition to the existing cone
Base weapon damage increase from 550% to 620%
Altered the duration of the cast animation to be the same as most other Barbarian abilities.
Removed the short knock up
Will now ignore line of sight blockers (such as the walls created by the Waller monster affix) when dealing damage
Skill Rune - Permafrost
Weapon damage increased from 710% to 755%
Slow duration reduced from 2 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
Weapon damage increased from 710% to 735%
Changed the 5 yard knockback to a short knock up
Skill Rune - Stagger
Has been redesigned: Now reduces the Fury cost from 30 to 22
War Cry
Range increased from 50 to 100 yards
Whirlwind
Skill Rune - Hurricane
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Wrath of the Berserker
Skill Rune - Arreat's Wail
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Striding Giant
Has been redesigned: Now reduces all damage taken by 50%
Passive Skills
Inspiring Presence
Range increased from 50 to 100 yards
Relentless
Now has a buff icon when it's active
The damage reduction provided will now be reflected in your Toughness
Return to Top

Crusader
Philosophy
Crusaders should be the toughest class in the game and currently they are not. We've increased the 15% damage reduction to 30% to match that of the Monk and Barbarian. In addition we are removing the movement speed penalty on Heavenly Strength while also changing Fervor to be a very strong passive for Crusaders who want to play with a 1-handed weapon. Together these changes should solidify the Crusader fantasy of a powerful tank wielding a giant shield.
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
Akarat's Champion has been redesigned. Many of the runes were lackluster while Rally was both too strong but also promoted a style of play that consisted primarily of mashing buttons mindlessly. We've redesigned Rally and buffed the skill and all the other runes.
Overall builds that used certain skills such as Judgment - Resolved could do solid damage (though somewhat inconsistent), but if you did not take specific skills or have access to specific Legendary items the damage would fall behind. We are nerfing Judgment - Resolved significantly. A change this large is never easy but this was a mistake we should have caught.
To keep Crusader damage competitive we are buffing most of the Crusader's damage abilities across the board. While a few skills have come down slightly in damage, the vast majority are being increased, some by a large margin.
Fist of the Heavens and Blessed Shield both fill a similar role of being ranged multi target skills. In order to provide better differentiation we are adjusting Fist of the Heavens to be better at damaging a single target, with the area damage component being a peripheral bonus. To this end the damage of the primary strike of Fist of the Heavens has been increased, while the damage of the secondary bolts has been decreased.
Finally, we have done significant redesign to the Crusader's passive abilities. We feel there was an overall lack of interesting passive choices on the Crusader. Rather than try to simply change numbers on existing passives we've tried to provide interesting and compelling choices.
General
Crusaders now take 30% less damage from all sources
Active Skills
Akarat's Champion
Has been redesigned:
This skill now:
Increases your damage by 35%
Increases Wrath regeneration by 5 per second
Makes you immune to crowd control effects
Skill Rune - Embodiment of Power
Has been redesigned:
Now increases the bonus Wrath regeneration to 10 per second
Skill Rune - Fire Starter
Has been redesigned:
Dealing damage now burns enemies with the power of Akarat, for 460% weapon damage as Fire over 3 seconds
Skill Rune - Hasteful
Has been redesigned:
Now gain 15% attack speed while Akarat's Champion is active
Skill Rune - Prophet
Now also returns you to full health the first time you take fatal damage
Skill Rune - Rally
Has been redesigned:
Now reduces the remaining cooldown of your other abilities by 12 seconds when Akarat's Champion is activated
Blessed Hammer
Weapon damage increased from 200% to 320%
Skill Rune - Burning Wrath
Scorched ground weapon damage increased from 150% to 330% per second
Skill Rune - Icebound Hammer
Explosion weapon damage increased from 75% to 380%
Skill Rune - Thunderstruck
Arc weapon damage increased from 40% to 60%
Blessed Shield
Weapon damage increased from 340% to 430%
Skill Rune - Combust
Explosion weapon damage increased from 270% to 310%
Explosion radius increased from 8 to 10 yards
Skill Rune - Divine Aegis
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Skill Rune - Shattering Throw
Fragment weapon damage decreased from 333% to 170%
Bombardment
Rather than a random variance, there is now a static 0.35 second delay between Bombardment assaults. This should make the damage more consistent and more reliable.
Skill Rune - Annihilate
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Mine Field
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Targeted
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Condemn
Skill Rune - Reciprocate
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - Shattering Explosion
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Consecration
Skill Rune - Shattered Ground
Weapon damage increased from 95% to 155%
Damage from this rune can now trigger procs
Falling Sword
Weapon damage increased from 1100% to 1700%
Replaced the knockback effect with a small knock up
Skill Rune - Flurry
Sword weapon damage increased from 60% to 230%
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Part the Clouds
Cloud weapon damage increased from 165% to 605%
Skill Rune - Rapid Descent
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Rise Brothers
Avatar weapon damage increased from 143% to 280%
Skill Rune - Superheated
Superheated ground weapon damage increased from 200% to 310% per second
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the impact to always deal Physical damage, regardless of the Rune chosen
Fist of the Heavens
Explosion weapon damage increased from 340% to 545%
Bolt weapon damage reduced from 340% to 255%
Skill Rune - Divine Well
Bolt weapon damage reduced from 80% to 40%
Skill Rune - Fissure
Fissure weapon damage increased from 400% to 410% over 5 seconds
Arc weapon damage reduced from 185% to 135%
Skill Rune - Heaven's Tempest
Weapon damage reduced from 150% to 100% per second
Damage type changed from Lightning to Fire
Skill Rune - Retribution
Pierce weapon damage reduced from 350% to 270%
Explosion weapon damage increased from 150% to 435%
Bolt weapon damage reduced from 350% to 185%
Minimum cast range removed
Damage type changed from Lightning to Holy
Heaven's Fury
Weapon damage increased from 1260% to 1710%
Skill Rune - Ascendency
Weapon damage increased from 1680% to 2766%
Skill Rune - Blessed Ground
Scorched ground weapon damage increased from 975% to 1550%
Skill Rune - Fires of Heaven
Weapon damage increased from 735% to 960%
Skill Rune - Split Fury
Weapon damage increased from 1440% to 1980%
Skill Rune - Thou Shalt Not Pass
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the proc coefficient to be lower than intended
Iron Skin
Skill Rune - Explosive Skin
Weapon damage increased from 1050% to 1400%
Judgment
Skill Rune - Resolved
Critical Hit Chance bonus reduced from 80% to 20%
Justice
Weapon damage increased from 240% to 245%
Skill Rune - Burst
Explosion weapon damage increased from 30% to 60%
Skill Rune - Crack
Additional hammer weapon damage increased from 175% to 245%
Proc chance increased from 80% to 100%
Skill Rune - Hammer of Pursuit
Weapon damage increased from 300% to 335%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Skill Rune - Sword of Justice
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Changed from 5 stacks of 3% Movement Speed to 3 stacks of 5% Movement Speed. Total bonus is still 15%, but can now be reached with fewer attacks.
Laws of Hope
Cooldown reduced to 30 seconds
Laws of Justice
Cooldown reduced to 30 seconds
Laws of Valor
Cooldown reduced to 30 seconds
Skill Rune - Answered Prayer
Has been redesigned: Now each enemy killed while the law is empowered increases the duration by 1 second, up to a maximum of 10 seconds
Phalanx
Weapon damage increased from 380% to 490%
Enemies can now be hit by multiple Phalanx avatars
Skill Rune - Bowmen
Weapon damage increased from 160% to 185%
Skill Rune - Bodyguard
Weapon damage increased from 285% to 560%
Skill Rune - Stampede
Reduced the distance enemies are knocked back
Skill Rune - Shield Bearers
Reduced the distance enemies are knocked back
Provoke
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue that allowed Provoke to proc other powers
Skill Rune - Charged Up
Bug Fix: The chance to deal damage is now, properly, based on the damaging power's proc coefficient
Punish
Weapon damage increased from 270% to 335%
Skill Rune - Fury
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Retaliate
Weapon damage dealt when you block increased from 94% to 140%
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Roar
Explosion weapon damage increased from 40% to 75%
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the base attack from dealing Fire damage
Shield Bash
Shield Bash should now more reliably hit targets close to the Crusader
If Shield Bash causes the player to charge an enemy, the enemy will now be rooted for 1 second on cast
Shield Bash now has smart targeting
If you are targeting an area more than 10 yards away from you and click on nothing, the closest target to your click point, within 10 yards, will be charged
Skill Rune - Crumble
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - One on One
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
3 Second immobilize effect has been replaced with a 1.5 second stun
Skill Rune - Pound
Weapon damage increased from 740% to 1200%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Should now always hit the chosen target
Skill Rune - Shattered Shield
Fragment weapon damage increased from 380% to 740%
Skill Rune - Shield Cross
Additional shield weapon damage increased from 135% to 155%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Slash
Weapon damage increased from 190% to 230%
Skill Rune - Carve
Should now more reliably hit targets next to the Crusader
Skill Rune - Zeal
Increased maximum number of stacks from 5 to 10
Smite
Weapon damage increased from 165% to 175% to primary target
Weapon damage increased from 125% to 150% to secondary targets
Increased range to 30 yards
Now destroys destructible objects, but prioritizes enemies
Skill Rune - Shared Fate
Damage type changed from Holy to Lightning
Skill Rune - Shatter
Explosion weapon damage increased from 20% to 60%
Skill Rune - Surge
Has been redesigned:
Now increases the number of additional targets hit by 2
Steed Charge
Duration increased from 1.5 to 2 seconds
Steed Charge should now start its cooldown immediately when used
Steed Charge now goes through and destroys destructible objects and doors
Skill Rune - Draw and Quarter
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Skill Rune - Endurance
Increases the duration to 3 seconds up from 2 seconds
Sweep Attack
Weapon damage increased from 440% to 480%
Width of the cone increased from 120 to 180 degrees to match the visual
Skill Rune - Blazing Sweep
Additional weapon damage reduced from 170% to 120%
Damage over time from Blazing Sweep can now stack with itself
Skill Rune - Gathering Sweep
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Passive Skills
Fanaticism
New Passive Skill: Replaces Nephalem Majesty
Increases the attack speed of Justice, Punish, Slash, and Smite by 15%
Fervor
Has been redesigned:
While wielding a one-handed weapon, your attack speed is increased by 15% and all cooldowns are reduced by 15%
Finery
Has been redesigned:
Gain 1.5% Strength for every gem socketed into your gear
Heavenly Strength
Removed the movement speed penalty
Holy Cause
Damage bonus now applies to all weapons, not just Holy weapons
Indestructible
Has been redesigned:
When you receive fatal damage, you instead become immune to damage, gain 35% increased damage and (82,526 @L70) Life per Kill for 5 seconds
This effect may occur once every 60 seconds
Insurmountable
Has been redesigned:
Blocking an attack generates 6 Wrath
Iron Maiden
Has been redesigned:
Your Thorns has been increased by 50%
Nephalem Majesty
Has been removed
Towering Shield
Has been redesigned:
Increases the damage of Blessed Shield, Punish, and Shield Bash by 20%
Reduces the cooldown of Shield Glare by 30%
Vigilant
Increased Non-Physical damage reduction from 5% to 20%
Return to Top

Demon Hunter
Philosophy
Demon Hunter survivability is lower than we would like. While the Demon Hunter is not as tough as other classes, this can be frustrating when taken to an extreme. The change to the Awareness passive is a first step; we will be keeping an eye on this and making additional changes as needed in the future. The Marauder's Set bonuses are attractive, but often the pets would get in each other's way or Sentries would not use your spenders often enough. To help improve this set's functionality, Companions have received collision box revisions and the rate at which Sentries use your Hatred spenders has been increased.
Active Skills
Companion
Companions's collision boxes should now more closely match their actual size, and allow them to more effectively surround enemies
Grenade
Will now more reliably explode when an enemy is near the thrown grenade
Explosion radius increased from 5 to 6 yards
Collision radius of the projectile has been significantly increased
Will now explode closer to your click location if it did not explode before reaching it
Max range increased from 45 to 75 yards
Hungering Arrow
Skill Rune - Devouring Arrow
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Passive Skills
Awareness
Has been redesigned: Armor is now increased by 30% of your Dexterity
Return to Top

Monk
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
We want to give Monks more options for spending their Spirit. The damage on Wave of Light is being increased to encourage its use as an alternative to the existing popular Spirit spenders.
Active Skills
Crippling Wave
Skill Rune - Rising Tide
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Deadly Reach
Skill Rune - Keen Eye
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Scattered Blows
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the first and second hits from dealing Lightning damage
Skill Rune - Strike from Beyond
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Fists of Thunder
Skill Rune - Bounding Light
Damage type changed from Lightning to Holy
Skill Rune - Lightning Flash
Has been removed
Skill Rune - Quickening
Damage type changed from Lightning to Physical
Skill Rune - Wind Blast
New Skill Rune: Replaces Lightning Flash
Every third hit Freezes enemies for 1 second
Deals Cold damage
Mantra of Conviction
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this to provide less bonus damage than intended
Sweeping Wind
Skill Rune - Inner Storm
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Wave of Light
Impact weapon damage increased from 473% to 605%
Skill Rune - Blinding Light
Has been removed
Skill Rune - Explosive Light
Weapon damage increased from 731% to 830%
Damage type changed from Holy to Fire
Skill Rune - Numbing Light
New Skill Rune: Replaces Blinding Light
Critical Hits Freeze enemies for 4.5 seconds
Deals Cold damage
Skill Rune - Pillar of the Ancients
Has been redesigned:
Now deals 635% weapon damage as Lightning, followed by 785% weapon damage as Lightning over 3 seconds to enemies who remain in the area
Skill Rune - Wall of Light
Impact weapon damage increased from 709% to 870%
Damage type changed from Holy to Physical
Way of the Hundred Fists
Skill Rune - Blazing Fists
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Hands of Lightning
Damage type changed from Physical to Lightning
Skill Rune - Spirited Salvo
Damage type changed from Physical to Holy
Return to Top

Witch Doctor
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
We are changing the way Fetish Sycophants works. Previously it triggered while casting. This caused it to create twice as many fetishes with certain skills such as Firebats (which trigger on-cast effects at double the normal rate), and also create fetishes even when there was no target available. We want to preserve the existing Fetish builds while allow Fetish Sycophants to be combined with all skills in the Witchdoctor arsenal. Fetish Sycophants now works with all skills and triggers on hit rather than on cast. While this means you can no longer get fetishes by simply casting at nothing, you will now get more fetishes if casting against large groups of enemies. In the case of spells other than Firebats, you will generally get more Fetishes than before. In the case of Firebats, you will get less Fetishes than before versus 1-3 targets, and more fetishes than before when facing groups of 5 or more.
Haunt and Locust Swarm are being changed to make the damage more consistent. The difference between getting a Critical Hit or not made these abilities too unpredictable. This is particularly important when the player has the option of reapplying the Damage over Time effect.
The Witchdoctor sometimes had trouble keeping up in a party situation. At the same time, we feel each class should feel unique. To this end we are redesigning Fierce Loyalty to improve the Witchdoctor's mobility in a uniquely Witchdoctor way.
Active Skills
Corpse Spiders
Skill Rune - Leaping Spiders
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Skill Rune - Medusa Spiders
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Firebats
Initial cost reduced from 225 to 150 Mana
Skill Rune - Dire bats
Weapon damage increased from 300% to 495%
Skill Rune - Hungry Bats
Weapon damage increased from 350% to 635%
Skill Rune - Vampire Bats
Now increases the initial cost from 150 to 225 Mana
Gargantuan
Skill Rune - Humongoid
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Skill Rune - Bruiser
Damage type changed from Physical to Fire
Skill Rune - Wrathful Protector
Replaced the knockback effect with a small knock up
Bug Fix: All Gargantuan attacks and abilities now correctly benefit from +% Elemental Damage gear
Haunt
Jump distance increased to 70 yards
Rather than rolling for a Critical Hit, Haunt will now calculate an average damage augmented by your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and apply that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: Since the skill can no longer deal a Critical Hit, it will no longer trigger effects that occur on Critical Hit
Hex
Skill Rune - Angry Chicken
Replaced the knockback effect with a small knock up
Now allows you to walk through enemies while transformed
Skill Rune - Toad of Hugeness
Weapon damage increased from 24% to 580% per second
Damage type changed from Physical to Poison
Will now calculate your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and divide that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: As a side effect of this change, this skill will no longer proc "on crit" effects
Horrify
Radius increased from 12 to 18 yards
Cooldown reduced from 16 to 12 seconds
Duration reduced from 4 to 3 seconds
Now Immobilizes enemies
Skill Rune - Phobia
Removes the Immobilize effect
Locust Swarm
Rather than rolling for a Critical Hit, Locust Swarm will now calculate an average damage augmented by your Critical Hit Chance and Critical Hit Damage on application and apply that damage evenly over the duration of the entire DoT
Note: Since the skill can no longer deal a Critical Hit, it will no longer trigger effects that occur on Critical Hit
Piranhas
Skill Rune - Bogadile
Weapon damage increased from 840% to 1100%
Damage type changed from Poison to Physical
Spirit Walk
Now allows you to walk through obstacles created by the Waller monster affix
Wall of Zombies
Skill Rune - Offensive Line
Maximum cast range increased from 24 to 28 yards
Skill Rune - Unrelenting Grip
Damage type changed from Physical to Cold
Summon Zombie Dogs
Weapon damage per bite increased from 12% to 30%
Bug Fix: Bite damage dealt by Zombie Dogs now correctly benefits from +% Elemental Damage gear
Passive Skills
Fetish Sycophants
Now procs on hit rather than on cast, and will be affected by proc coefficients
The chance to summon has been increased from 5% to 10% to compensate
Fierce Loyalty
Has been redesigned:
Now while you have a Zombie Dog, Gargantuan, or Fetish following you and are not in combat, your movement speed is increased by 30%
Now also allows you to have 1 additional Zombie Dog summoned at a time
Spirit Vessel
Now allows you to go through obstacles created by the Waller monster affix while you are in the Spirit Realm
Zombie Handler
Now also increases your health by 20% in addition to your Zombie Dogs and Gargantuan
Return to Top

Wizard
Philosophy
To better support character builds based on a specific damage type we are changing the damage type of a few select runes. This is an ongoing goal - additional changes may be made in the future to any of our classes to make damage types an interesting consideration for character building.
Wormhole is by far the most common rune choice on Teleport. While we like the functionality and frequency with which it allows you to cast Teleport, we do not like the frustration it sometimes produces: players are often left clicking wildly, feeling punished for misclicks, or increased frustration if you find yourself up against an obstacle that wastes your second and third Teleport. To improve this experience we are reducing the cooldown on Teleport to 11 seconds and changing Wormhole to only give one additional cast, but increasing the window of time you have to use your second Teleport to 3 seconds. This affords the same number of Teleport casts overall as before while allowing you to be more thoughtful and deliberate about how to use your second Teleport. With the base cooldown on Teleport coming down to 11 seconds, all runes should now be more appealing. While the effect on some runes has been reduced, this should be more than made up for by the reduced cooldown in all cases.
Active Skills
Archon
Skill Rune - Arcane Destruction
Has been renamed Combustion
Skill Rune - Combustion
Damage type changed from Arcane to Fire
Explosion now deals Fire damage
Converts all of Archon's abilities to Fire damage
Skill Rune - Pure Power
Damage type changed from Arcane to Lightning
Converts all of Archon's abilities to Lightning damage
Skill Rune - Slow Time
Damage type changed from Arcane to Cold
Converts all of Archon's abilities to Cold damage
Hydra
Skill Rune - Blazing Hydra
Bug Fix: Damage now properly scales with attack speed
Magic Weapon
Skill Rune - Force Weapon
Knockback effect has been removed
Meteor
Skill Rune - Molten Impact
Impact area increased from 12 to 20 yards
Slow Time
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing Slow Time to persist after its caster died or expired
Teleport
Cooldown reduced from 16 to 11 seconds
Skill Rune - Safe Passage
Damage reduction reduced from 27% to 25%
Skill Rune - Wormhole
Delay before the cooldown begins increased from 1 to 3 seconds
Maximum number of allowed teleports reduced from 3 to 2
Skill Rune - Reversal
Now also reduces the remaining cooldown to 1 second if you use Teleport to return to your original location
Skill Rune - Fracture
Decoy duration reduced from 8 to 6 seconds
Skill Rune - Calamity
Weapon damage reduced from 252% to 175%
Stun duration reduced from 1.5 to 1 second
Return to Top

ITEMS
Legendary potions may now be traded with other players who were present for the drop for up to 2 hours after the item is acquired
Cinder Switch
The fireball proc now deals 250% weapon damage, up from a flat amount of approximately 750 damage at level 70
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this item to ignore its internal cooldown
Istvan's Paired Blades
Fixed an issue preventing The Slanderer and Little Rogue from dropping for Barbs and Monks
Pride's Fall
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing the Pride's Fall buff to persist indefinitely while a Unity was also equipped
Puzzle Ring
The goblins have been scouring Sanctuary for better loot to drop:
Legendary drop chance doubled
Rare items dropped will now always have six affixes
The counter for picking up normal-quality items will now persist through death, act transitions, and un-equipping the item
It still will not persist across game sessions
The goblin will now play a sound when its counter reaches max and it drops an item
Sanguinary Vambraces
The Thorns damage dealt by these bracers will now benefit from your main stat damage increase at a 25% rate, as normal Thorns damage does
Radius reduced from 25 to 15 yards
Spectrum
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing this item from having a chance to drop off a certain unique monster
Tasker and Theo
Will now reduce the time between Hydra attacks
Windforce
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the knockback effect from activating the Strong Arm bracers Legendary Power
Class-Specific Items
Barbarian
Might of the Earth
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue that allowed Earthquakes caused by this set to generate Fury via the Earthen Might passive
Crusader
Level 70 Legendary Crusader Shields now roll with higher Block Amount ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare Crusader Shields
This change will affect existing Legendary Crusader Shields
Fate of the Fell
Fixed an issue preventing the damage from multiple Heaven's Fury beams from stacking
Hellskull
Has been redesigned: Now grants you 10% increased damage while wielding a two-handed weapon
Demon Hunter
Danetta's Spite
Clones now deal 25% weapon damage instead of the attacks being a purely cosmetic effect
Embodiment of the Marauder
The frequency at which Hatred spenders are cast by your sentries has been increased; the rate varies by Hatred Spender, but overall your sentries should be using them about twice as often as before
Hatred spenders cast by Sentries now receive the benefits of the corresponding +% damage affixes on items
The Cloak of the Garwulf
The buff applied by this item will now display the correct number of wolves
Monk
Inna's Mantra
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the four-piece set bonus from working properly
Witch Doctor
Level 70 Legendary Mojos now roll with higher damage ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare Mojos
This change will affect existing Legendary Mojos
The Grin Reaper
Images summoned by the Grin Reaper are now more aggressive and use a larger arsenal of your skills
The Tall Man's Finger
Damage dealt by the single dog that is summoned is now significantly greater than the damage of your individual dogs combined
Wizard
Level 70 Legendary Orbs now roll with higher damage ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare Orbs
This change will affect existing Legendary Orbs
Atrophy
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this item to have lower damage values than intended
Chantodo's Will
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing this item to have the incorrect number of primary and secondary stats
Vyr's Amazing Arcana
Will now choose which element to use based on the player's highest +% Elemental Damage type
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing the set bonus from properly granting the effects of the Pure Power and Improved Archon runes
Bug Fixes
+% Damage on weapons will now correctly apply to all +% elemental types of damage instead of just Physical
Level 70 Legendary shields now roll with higher Block Amount ranges than level 70 Magic and Rare shields
This change will affect existing Legendary shields
Fixed an issue that could sometimes cause bracers to roll a Critical Chance affix that was far below its level range during enchanting
Fixed an issue that allowed several auto-casted Legendary item powers to trigger proc effects
Fixed an issue that allowed Legendary items to roll from higher stat ranges than were appropriate for their level
Return to Top

ADVENTURE MODE
Horadric Caches
Now have an increased chance to drop Legendary items on Torment II - VI
Bounty Rewards
Lowered rewards for Hell Rift Bounties in Act IV
Kadala
Can now drop Torment only Legendary items
Will now always give you weapon types that your character can equip with an emphasis on class specific weapon types
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue causing Kadala to sometimes give common quality Crusader Shields
Nephalem Rifts
Increased the number of Blood Shards that can drop from Horadric Caches
The number of Blood Shards dropped by Rift Guardians on Torment II - VI now increases with each level of difficulty
Return to Top

CRAFTING
Greatly increased the drop rate of Legendary crafting plans
Plan: Reaper's Wraps
Malthael will now always drop the plan for Reapers' Wraps when killed at level 60 or higher if the player does not have the recipe, instead of only on the first kill
Blacksmith
Legendary crafted recipes no longer require specific Common armors or weapons and instead now require Common crafting materials
Jeweler
Sovereign Rings and Amulets now require Marquise gems instead of Imperial gems
Unsocket costs for top tier gems have been reduced
Flawless Imperial: 150k to 125k gold
Royal: 250k to 150k gold
Flawless Royal: 500k to 175k gold
Mystic
It is no longer possible for the same affix to be randomly selected as the replacement for both of your new rolls
When Enchanting an item, the original affix will now be forced into the pool of possible replacement affixes
This will allow Legendary items with affixes that are normally unavailable on that slot to roll for that affix when Enchanting
Bug Fix: Fixed an issue preventing items from being properly marked as enchanted when starting the Enchanting process
Return to Top

FOLLOWERS
Followers are now available at level 1 in Adventure Mode
Templar
Inspire
Reduced Wrath regeneration from 1.8 to 1.1 per second
Return to Top

MONSTERS
Chiltara will now spawn more often
Reduced the clickable height of the Death Maiden
Champions and Rares can no longer spawn with four of the following monster affixes and the frequency at which they can spawn with three has been reduced
Arcane Enchanted
Desecrator
Fire Chains
Frozen
Frozen Pulse
Molten
Mortar
Orbiter
Plagued
Poison Enchanted
Wormhole
Champions and Rares can no longer spawn with both Plagued and Desecrator at the same time
Return to Top

USER INTERFACE
Friends who are currently playing Diablo III will now be sorted to the top of the friends list
Legendary items received from Kadala will now broadcast to the clan
Elite kill messages will now also appear in single player games
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue preventing the icons for Health Wells and Pools of Reflection from properly updating states on the minimap
Fixed an issue that could somtimes cause icons on the minimap to display their unusable state when players were temporarily unable to use them, when using Steed Charge for example
Fixed an issue that could prevent your cursor from being displayed in fullscreen mode if high dpi was detected
Return to Top

BUG FIXES
Fixed an issue that could cause lag for clan members when a large amount of Legendary items were identified via the Book of Cain
Fixed an issue that allowed players to continue to send requests to start boss encounters after one had already been sent to the group
Fixed an issue preventing Resource Cost Reduction from being considered when determining whether or not you have the minimum resources necessary to cast a spell
Fixed an issue that could sometimes cause Teleport powers to prevent quests from progressing


Quote:


> Mystic
> *It is no longer possible for the same affix to be randomly selected as the replacement for both of your new rolls*
> When Enchanting an item, the original affix will now be forced into the pool of possible replacement affixes
> This will allow Legendary items with affixes that are normally unavailable on that slot to roll for that affix when Enchanting


























A lot of good stuff in this


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Not just datamined, but actual patch ntoes from the blizz launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of good stuff in this


Now that's a welcome change! So annoying to reroll 5% Cold damage, trying to get Arcane, and get 6% Cold and 5% cold as the "new" choices


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Now that's a welcome change! So annoying to reroll 5% Cold damage, trying to get Arcane, and get 6% Cold and 5% cold as the "new" choices


No kidding. And I'm liking the idea of specializing more in elemental damages. Doesn't look like the patch is active yet though...


----------



## steve210

That is one big patch for diablo 3 nice now I can actually play again


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Now that's a welcome change! So annoying to reroll 5% Cold damage, trying to get Arcane, and get 6% Cold and 5% cold as the "new" choices


They way I'm reading that, it's saying you can now roll the fire damage from something like magefists into any random primary stat gloves can have. Before, you couldn't roll the fire damage since that isn't something gloves can normally have.


----------



## RX7-2nr

+% damage on weapons now applies to elemental damage too. Good stuff.


----------



## A.D.D.

The new changes look interesting that's for sure. Guess tonight will be full of testing and trying new builds on the support monk!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> +% damage on weapons now applies to elemental damage too. Good stuff.


crap! I think I've rolled off %dmg for a socket in the past. :|

good to hear that affixes won't double or triple roll. I might have to dump a couple more into that friggin' ring I've rolled to 700+ gold.









the changes sound great, and can't wait to play!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> +% damage on weapons now applies to elemental damage too. Good stuff.


It does work on all your existing weapons, and not just new ones in case anyone was wondering that. My DH's crossbow now has 24xx DPS instead of 23xx.


----------



## venom7

Guys do you have any crashes to desktop while rifting???


----------



## xartic1

It would be nice if you could play a public game without the game crashing. Crashed 4 times in 2 hours, my friend playing with me had 6 crashes.

Other than that, my Crusader is much stronger!


----------



## psyclum

crashing to desktop constantly. 3 to 4 times per rift... cant play till they fix it

oh and that change sound to stereo BS fix, they lied. it doesn't work


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh well that's certainly concerning, constant crashes to desktop... I was really hoping for tiered rifts this patch... I may try to put together an atrophy wand on my wiz now that they fixed the damage on them...

@ the three above me... add sig rigs so we can see if it's a specific GPU brand that has issues, or something...

H3||scr3am


----------



## venom7

cpu i7 3820k
2x 7950

crashes started after update and also to my friend near me.
We play both from Greece to Americas.
Tried the sound change but still have crashes.
It is the update and it is strange.
I am curious to see how long it will take for them to fix it!
Do you have any ideas of how maybe we can fix it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Could you try unchecking the box that says "enable sound" or something like that? If it is sound related in some way, I imagine that would be the best bet to fix it until there's a patch update.


----------



## Sainesk

Looks like DH is the new wizard...







(parts in bold official notes, rest added by yours truly):

Permavault with cinders damage, stun, knockback and tanking clones wasn't enough so we added this:

*Clones now deal 25% weapon damage instead of the attacks being a purely cosmetic effect*

why stop vaulting and bother attacking... we're also considering giving your clones the vault skill.

We thought 5 sentries firing loaded with boar wasn't good enough, we don't want to waste your time fighting when you can just instantly collect raining loot on screen:

*Embodiment of the Marauder*

* The frequency at which Hatred spenders are cast by your sentries has been increased; the rate varies by Hatred Spender, but overall your sentries should be using them about twice as often as before
Hatred spenders cast by Sentries now receive the benefits of the corresponding +% damage affixes on items*

I don't like the Kadala changes (can now drop torment only items). Now it's going to take 10 billion shards to find anything unless they put a stop to rift it forward which they've taken into consideration when making the drop rates.

Retroactive off-hand damage fix is beautiful, finally an update where I don't have to salvage everything pre-patch.

Puzzle ring changes good, though I wish they would have thrown in the counter lasting in between games as the cherry on top.


----------



## mark96

I've a little performance issue with D3(already tried the D3 forum, but no serieus response).

If i play at my native resolution of 2560x1440 the framerates drops down below 60fps quite often. Espically in boss fights.

If i lower to 1920x1080 it doesn't happen, stays above 60 at all time.

I tried everything with Vsync, windowed mode i could but nothing resolves it. At 1920x1080 i never drop below 120fps without Vsync and at 1440p it drops below 60

Pc specs are in signature


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12674629695

Blizz is aware of the crash to desktop issues, and says to apply stereo sound to lower the frequency...

Also seems that there is a bug with crafted set items and the mystic, they're able to roll other class specific skill damage boosts...


----------



## RX7-2nr

The offhand damage change put me just barely over 1 million sheet dps.








+75% Arcane damage
+30% Disintegrate damage
+60% damage from Arcane Dynamo
Should be fun times once I get my desktop up and running again. This laptop isn't cut out for gaming.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Just got back on to Diablo III after someone hacked my account. Just got to lvl 34 Barb. and playing on the new Alienware 14. So far no problems. I want to try plugging it into the 40" but wife fusses at me about doing it.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> crashing to desktop constantly. 3 to 4 times per rift... cant play till they fix it
> 
> oh and that change sound to stereo BS fix, they lied. it doesn't work


That wasn't a "fix" it was said to have lowered the frequency of the disconnect for some but not all.


----------



## Rickles

I finally got a cindercoat on my DH and I can crit for over 30mil with CA now.









Still need to get fire on my Andy and get a magefist.

If I can get a RRoG I will be up to 55% against elites, at 40% now with 63% fire and 12% CA.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Monk's new Pillar of the Ancients is fun as hell









I'ma just call it a tesla coil now.


----------



## Masked

Practically everything I was rolling last night on the new WD was rolling DH stats.









Finally gave up after the 3rd legendary was a DH legendary...And I disconnected @ 5 times last night...RAWR.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> I've a little performance issue with D3(already tried the D3 forum, but no serieus response).
> 
> If i play at my native resolution of 2560x1440 the framerates drops down below 60fps quite often. Espically in boss fights.
> 
> If i lower to 1920x1080 it doesn't happen, stays above 60 at all time.
> 
> I tried everything with Vsync, windowed mode i could but nothing resolves it. At 1920x1080 i never drop below 120fps without Vsync and at 1440p it drops below 60
> 
> Pc specs are in signature


Well the amount of work your GPU has to do at 1440 vs 1080 is pretty significant. I would suggest trying to lower some other video settings while running at 1440 and seeing if that helps. D3 isn't exactly the most intense graphical game and I would imagine a 780 should handle it would out any issue though.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Monk's new Pillar of the Ancients is fun as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma just call it a tesla coil now.


Hmmm I'll have to try it out with the lightning monk and see how it works! That could be more fun!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> I've a little performance issue with D3(already tried the D3 forum, but no serieus response).
> 
> If i play at my native resolution of 2560x1440 the framerates drops down below 60fps quite often. Espically in boss fights.
> 
> If i lower to 1920x1080 it doesn't happen, stays above 60 at all time.
> 
> I tried everything with Vsync, windowed mode i could but nothing resolves it. At 1920x1080 i never drop below 120fps without Vsync and at 1440p it drops below 60
> 
> Pc specs are in signature


Is diablo 3 installed on your hdd or your ssd?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Hmmm I'll have to try it out with the lightning monk and see how it works! That could be more fun!


I've got about 30% lightning damage on my monk (yes I know, not much but still







). It pretty much just does damage where it lands, then sticks there zapping mobs around it for 3 seconds, a bit like the tornados from sweeping winds. Makes it rather fun








http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744 for what I run with.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I've got about 30% lightning damage on my monk (yes I know, not much but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It pretty much just does damage where it lands, then sticks there zapping mobs around it for 3 seconds, a bit like the tornados from sweeping winds. Makes it rather fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/1396744 for what I run with.


Not a bad start man. Also have you tried Way of the Hundred fist: hands of lightning since the patch? I think it does more damage than deadly reach. I'm still trying to decide. I need to do more testing.


----------



## Narokuu

I have been doing a ton of testing with my monk, and running deadly reach is working better for me personally, and since the 40 % damage increase stays on sweeping wind if you use rhythm passive, i switched to that. and instead of using lashing tail kick im suing wave of light now after 3 auto attacks, the numbers are HUGE. But your mileage may vary, also being able to get Inna's from kadala know ROCKS. i have 1 piece so far. just a few more to go =D


----------



## xartic1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Well the amount of work your GPU has to do at 1440 vs 1080 is pretty significant. I would suggest trying to lower some other video settings while running at 1440 and seeing if that helps. D3 isn't exactly the most intense graphical game and I would imagine a 780 should handle it would out any issue though.


I have the same exact problem with 1440P. My 780 HOF doesn't ever hit above 70% core usage and where the FPS dips to about 15-20 my usage isn't even at 40% load. It's obviously the last patch that has been attacking everyone with problems.


----------



## Rickles

Could also be based on the servers, I would imagine that they have to do some work whenever all those animations are going off. Similar to tick rates of FPS games. My guess would be sloppy handling when those rift bosses were ported from the act bosses.


----------



## steve210

http://diablomandan.com/current-ik-set-bug-with-call-of-the-ancients/ I wonder if they fixed this bugged yet blizzard needs to fix their bugs quickly altogether I might just quit the game until ladder and tier rifts come out


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Not a bad start man. Also have you tried Way of the Hundred fist: hands of lightning since the patch? I think it does more damage than deadly reach. I'm still trying to decide. I need to do more testing.


I did, It works fine, but I like the chance at knockup that deadly reach has. Hands of Lightning is just pure damage, the utility is more useful, I find


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I have been doing a ton of testing with my monk, and running deadly reach is working better for me personally, and since the 40 % damage increase stays on sweeping wind if you use rhythm passive, i switched to that. and instead of using lashing tail kick im suing wave of light now after 3 auto attacks, the numbers are HUGE. But your mileage may vary, also being able to get Inna's from kadala know ROCKS. i have 1 piece so far. just a few more to go =D


The issue i run into is i have + %deadly reach damage on pants and belt so its kinda hard to tell which is better... LOL. I seem to be getting more consistent crits with Way of the Hundred fist, but I think i need to do some kill time tests against ghom.

I need to give mythic rhythm a try and see how i like it.


----------



## Narokuu

yeah i understand the dilemma


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> The issue i run into is i have + %deadly reach damage on pants and belt so its kinda hard to tell which is better... LOL. I seem to be getting more consistent crits with Way of the Hundred fist, but I think i need to do some kill time tests against ghom.
> 
> I need to give mythic rhythm a try and see how i like it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> yeah i understand the dilemma


Running with Rhythm now... seeing 7 million crits on Pillar. I like.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> I've a little performance issue with D3(already tried the D3 forum, but no serieus response).
> 
> If i play at my native resolution of 2560x1440 the framerates drops down below 60fps quite often. Espically in boss fights.
> 
> If i lower to 1920x1080 it doesn't happen, stays above 60 at all time.
> 
> I tried everything with Vsync, windowed mode i could but nothing resolves it. At 1920x1080 i never drop below 120fps without Vsync and at 1440p it drops below 60
> 
> Pc specs are in signature


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Is diablo 3 installed on your hdd or your ssd?


Exactly whut I was going to ask. D3 seems to work much better installed on your SSD. I've also run it on a striped setup without much noticeable issue. I was able to play just for a bit yesterday afternoon and only farmed some bounty's. I didn't have any perf or drop issues to speak of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*
> 
> Just got back on to Diablo III after someone hacked my account. Just got to lvl 34 Barb. and playing on the new Alienware 14. So far no problems. I want to try plugging it into the 40" but wife fusses at me about doing it.
> 
> Heedehcheenuh
> Chuck D
> Fold on.....


sounds like the wifey needs to be told whut's whut!









I didn't get to play much at all yesterday, but I did finally get Aughild's plan. I might craft those pieces since I can't get any friggin' WD set pieces to drop to save my life! I'm hoping Kadala is good to me in the coming days. I have one piece of Helltooth, one piece of Jade Harvester, no pieces of Zuni, and the Manajuma's knife (which I probably wouldn't use anyway).

The off-hand buff was nice, and really agree that it was needed. I have been holding onto several rare off-hands that would give me straight increases to dmg and toughness, but hadn't used them due to the bonuses I do get from the legendary (20-yard pickup from thing of the deep comes in handy as an example).

I do really like that legendary items are for the most part so much better than rare items. In D3 vanilla a lot of 1-hand builds used rare swords that had good dmg and life steal (along with other attributes of course), unless there was a specific set piece that had specific needed affixes. 2h setups not as much, but I never really got into a 2h build. Same kind of goes with some amulets when they added that feature.


----------



## mark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Well the amount of work your GPU has to do at 1440 vs 1080 is pretty significant. I would suggest trying to lower some other video settings while running at 1440 and seeing if that helps. D3 isn't exactly the most intense graphical game and I would imagine a 780 should handle it would out any issue though.


Tried putting everything on low already, doesn't help a bit.
But like you said D3 isn't that heavy and i run BF4 and Crysis 3 at 1440p fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Is diablo 3 installed on your hdd or your ssd?


Yes D3 is on my SSD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartic1*
> 
> I have the same exact problem with 1440P. My 780 HOF doesn't ever hit above 70% core usage and where the FPS dips to about 15-20 my usage isn't even at 40% load. It's obviously the last patch that has been attacking everyone with problems.


Just looked at my GPU load and the same thing seems to happen to me, the GPU load drops down when the framerate dips


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Running with Rhythm now... seeing 7 million crits on Pillar. I like.


For me to replace LTK the pillar will need to crit over 15mil. Looks like some tests will need to be made!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Tried putting everything on low already, doesn't help a bit.
> But like you said D3 isn't that heavy and i run BF4 and Crysis 3 at 1440p fine.
> Yes D3 is on my SSD
> Just looked at my GPU load and the same thing seems to happen to me, the GPU load drops down when the framerate dips


Vsync on or off?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark96*
> 
> Tried putting everything on low already, doesn't help a bit.
> But like you said D3 isn't that heavy and i run BF4 and Crysis 3 at 1440p fine.
> Yes D3 is on my SSD
> Just looked at my GPU load and the same thing seems to happen to me, the GPU load drops down when the framerate dips


I forgot to mention that I run at the same resolution or higher. I have a FX-8350/Titan on one setup and a 2500k/680 on the other, neither running overclocked at the moment (for shame!). I have not experienced any issues like you're describing with D3. I'm assuming you're updating display adapter drivers, correct?


----------



## chargerz919

100% legendary drop rate buff 5/15-5/22. I'll take it lol.


----------



## yahu

^just saw that; starts at midnight tonight! I need some zuni/jade love!


----------



## mark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Vsync on or off?


Tried both on and off, same issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I forgot to mention that I run at the same resolution or higher. I have a FX-8350/Titan on one setup and a 2500k/680 on the other, neither running overclocked at the moment (for shame!). I have not experienced any issues like you're describing with D3. I'm assuming you're updating display adapter drivers, correct?


For the drivers i tried 335,23 and 337,50 beta, both the same problem.

It especially happens at rakkis crossing and Boss fights btw


----------



## yahu

^I just played a bit without issue. I'll try Rakkis later. I'm on 335.23. I'm rocking Win7, if that matters.


----------



## Crazy9000

I get insane lag a bit into Rakkis, but no problems at all otherwise.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> 100% legendary drop rate buff 5/15-5/22. I'll take it lol.


100% of 0 is still 0. :0 Had to say it.

Glad there is a community buff. I played a couple hours last night but the luck gods were not on my side.

Last night -
- Spent 1000 shards on belts and got 1 blackthorns.
- Tried to rift ... hahaha.. no
- 40 caches collected on T1. Only a single leg and it wasn't a torment only leg either
- I was happy when 2 legs popped out of a goblin. I will attribute that to hitting the 2hour welfare legendary wall.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 100% of 0 is still 0. :0 Had to say it.
> 
> Glad there is a community buff. I played a couple hours last night but the luck gods were not on my side.
> 
> Last night -
> - Spent 1000 shards on belts and got 1 blackthorns.
> - Tried to rift ... hahaha.. no
> - 40 caches collected on T1. Only a single leg and it wasn't a torment only leg either
> - I was happy when 2 legs popped out of a goblin. I will attribute that to hitting the 2hour welfare legendary wall.


I tried out my wizard for a bit last night, and tripled his DPS (mostly level 60 gear). He found a thunderfury with a socket, then I was out of gold to roll it so I changed to my barb to do a few torment bounties for gold... and he gets a thunderfury with socket as well.







. I was going to use it on crusader, but it looks like using a 2h doesn't have any downside with them so no point in a 1h, even a good one







. I guess the templar gets a thunderfury now.


----------



## Nw0rb

Ill be on most the night doing runs if anyone wants to join me dh/wiz both can do t6 but i mostly farm t3 anyone is welcome send me a msg IGN = Nw0rb#1271


----------



## MistaBernie

So, prior to the last patch, was it possible to get Legendaries of another class? My barb just what looks to be a pretty terrible holy point shot.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So, prior to the last patch, was it possible to get Legendaries of another class? My barb just what looks to be a pretty terrible holy point shot.


Ever since loot 2.0 came out, there's been a ~ 15% chance that it won't guide the item drop towards your class. It could still drop for your class anyways, so maybe 1/10 legends might have the wrong main stat, or be unusable with your class. If this is the first time it happened, you've been pretty lucky.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ever since loot 2.0 came out, there's been a ~ 15% chance that it won't guide the item drop towards your class. It could still drop for your class anyways, so maybe 1/10 legends might have the wrong main stat, or be unusable with your class. If this is the first time it happened, you've been pretty lucky.


Yeah, now that you mention it., I seem to recall breaking a Monk stone or something early on..

... damn, what is it with me and cool 2hers? At least this one let me roll a socket.


----------



## cravinmild

just logged in

health is half what i was prior
tuff dropped by a mill
damage when up 50k

glad ive been stashing fire damage items for the last while, looks like ill have to make some changes


----------



## H3||scr3am

Made an atrophy last night since they fixed them...

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/h3llscr3am-1262/HellFury/42506990#

pretty fun, a 7% Damage boost... but my wizard feels flakey since the last round of changes, too flimsy...


----------



## DoomDash

I hit 500 paragon today? Anyone higher?











On a side note I love this patch. My new fire shield bash sader is amazing. 20-40m hits plus huge aoe, 50m+ on elites.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/47910694

I recommend trying it out if you got the gear. I had mage fists before akarats gloves but the str made up for the fire dmg.
I'm also ranked top 92 sader in NA. for dmg http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/doomdash-1527/DoomII/47910694


----------



## steve210

I'm happy I found this


----------



## DoomDash

Pretty meh roll. I also think TF is a little overrated. lightning in general, at least with crusader and barb.


----------



## yahu

finally got reaper's fear...and rolled a POS set of wraps. Thankfully I got 3 fear's in a row; 2nd rolled decent but lost a little dmg and toughness. 3rd set rolled worse than the first. F M L

BTW - midnight on 15th, was that EST? I thought in the past it was EST, though I suppose that was for launches and not an event, which might be PST.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> finally got reaper's fear...and rolled a POS set of wraps. Thankfully I got 3 fear's in a row; 2nd rolled decent but lost a little dmg and toughness. 3rd set rolled worse than the first. F M L
> 
> BTW - midnight on 15th, was that EST? I thought in the past it was EST, though I suppose that was for launches and not an event, which might be PST.


I usually get crappy reapers wraps besides one of my lighting barbs ( which i dont care much about ) which for whatever reason always gets good stuff.


----------



## cravinmild

wow, those are nice


----------



## kremtok

I'm liking gameplay after the patch. My sheet damage and toughness didn't change, but damn does it seem like I can melt through most mobs a lot more easily. Looking at the patch notes, I have no idea how it could have changed. Maybe it's the placebo effect.

Or maybe it's the new mouse that actually does what I ask it to. Hard to tell.


----------



## DoomDash

If you play Crusader I strongly strongly recommend my current fire build. See my above posts. It's probably the best build out there for crusader IMHO. I have every flail and every shield so I've played around a lot.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If you play Crusader I strongly strongly recommend my current fire build. See my above posts. It's probably the best build out there for crusader IMHO. I have every flail and every shield so I've played around a lot.


What about Steed Charge - Nightmare leaves a path of fire dealing 550% fire damage or Bombardment - Annihilate dealing tons of damage (maybe for higher torment rifts).
Anyway I will give your build a few tries still need better fire gear, got this shield which isn't to bad for the build.


Spoiler: Shield


----------



## Phaelynar

I just leveled a crusader to 70. Swapped all of my lightning barb gear to it. Only a 100k DPS loss, but it facerolls t3 with FOH. It's also way more fun than barb.

Also gambled Akkan gloves on 5 shards. Kadala is now endgame. With the bonus to shard count and drops, everyone will have full sets this weekend.


----------



## Rickles

Anyone else on a DH. Wiz or WD feel like physical projectiles are hitting a lot harder now?

My DH was taking a beating.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else on a DH. Wiz or WD feel like physical projectiles are hitting a lot harder now?
> 
> My DH was taking a beating.


I was getting pounded last night like a cheap whore.

WD was kicking butt and taking names.

DH and Wiz were getting pawned.

IDK what changed but, it was a big change...And it sucks.

I used to be able to handle T1 farming like a joke -- Now the joke's on me


----------



## Penryn

I've been working on a holy crusader and I found a pretty fun shield based build.

I still need some gear but I got my sheet deeps in game to 603k with 8M toughness, char sheet on the site doesn't show it but with 36% increase to holy skill damage it's working well.

Shield bash crits for 9-11M, Falling Sword for 15-16M and most enemies kill themselves with Punish-Retaliate which is critting for 1.5M on a block. It's kinda nice lol.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Penryn-1859/hero/43533083


----------



## Phaelynar

My lightning FOH Crusader:

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/phaelynar-1830/Dinbu/48198077

FOH Crits elites for 20+m....wrath generator crits for 6m + tf proc.

Need a new shield though, and would like a Shard of Hate over the TF...except SOH just won't drop, and when it does, I somehow get screwed out of getting one.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> My lightning FOH Crusader:
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/phaelynar-1830/Dinbu/48198077
> 
> FOH Crits elites for 20+m....wrath generator crits for 6m + tf proc.
> 
> Need a new shield though, and would like a Shard of Hate over the TF...except SOH just won't drop, and when it does, I somehow get screwed out of getting one.


I would go for a (butchers name) Shaffers Hammer. Its a 2H with lightning dmg. The higher base dmg of a 2H will give you even larger crits.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm critting elites for 66m







. Fire is the way to go. As far as nightmare i tried, it sucks imo.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm critting elites for 66m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fire is the way to go. As far as nightmare i tried, it sucks imo.


66M HOTA or what?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I would go for a (butchers name) Shaffers Hammer. Its a 2H with lightning dmg. The higher base dmg of a 2H will give you even larger crits.


I have a Schaefer's Hammer...but the attack speed + cdr passive is way better in terms of damage output.

I could make a fire build as I have all the pieces for it, but I'm enjoying the lightning build.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm critting elites for 66m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fire is the way to go. As far as nightmare i tried, it sucks imo.


Man, you have a gajillion paragon, no wonder you crit that high







But seriously, really nice items and rolls. I think fire is really the best choice on most builds because of Cindercoat, magefist and Andariel's Visage. I don't think there are similar counterparts for other elements. Speaking of elements, setting aside the pretty animation and being able to stack a certain element, do they have any other use?


----------



## Phaelynar

Cindercoat is the biggest advantage, especially considering the resource reduction. I'm surprised there isn't a counterpart for every element.

For cold you can get frostburns. For lightning there's thundergod's vigor.

Andariel's can roll any element.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 66M HOTA or what?


No I meant on my fire sader. On my barb my hota' only hit for 45m. I've seen my EQ tick at up to 60m though.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Official announcement from Blizzard in 6 months-
Quote:


> Common, Magic, and Rare items have been removed from the game. All slain enemies now drop Legendary quality items only.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Official announcement from Blizzard in 6 months-


that would actually be a heavy nerf because the chances of leg's rolling crit chance/crit dmg would be like0.00001% all your legs will roll with %AE dmg and other junk stats like that


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone else on a DH. Wiz or WD feel like physical projectiles are hitting a lot harder now?
> 
> My DH was taking a beating.


Before and after midnight it seemed fine, but as the night went on (I think I stopped around 330a), T2 rifts seemed a little harder. I attributed it to the fact that my Reaper's Wraps were not as good as my other bracers, and some of the affixes on the elites were just a pain. still face rolled (literally fell asleep a couple times...LOL) but there were a couple "oh ****" moments. It could have also been the general lack of sleep catching up to me, as I know I wasn't being very efficient in managing everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Man, you have a gajillion paragon, no wonder you crit that high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, really nice items and rolls. I think fire is really the best choice on most builds because of Cindercoat, magefist and Andariel's Visage. I don't think there are similar counterparts for other elements. Speaking of elements, setting aside the pretty animation and being able to stack a certain element, do they have any other use?


I got some 20% poison pants for my WD. Swamp Waders, or something like that. I know the old Zuni boots did Poison elemental dmg too, but I haven't gotten any Zuni drops at lvl70







Also, my mask gives a big buff to my pets, and then thee are tasker and theo gloves that do attack speed for pets too (I think, I haven't gotten those). I'm sure there are other items I'm not aware of. I do wish that my magefists did poison dmg as I don't use fire dmg much, but the general stats on the gloves I got aren't bad.

I finally got another piece of Jade Harvester's to fall. Unfortunately they are the pants, which means I have to trade off 20% poison from the aforementioned swamp waders for a little higher base INT + 500 INT from the set (I also have the shoulders). I haven't played with it, but I think the added INT would be less than 10% dmg (plus some toughness), so I don't know that they are worth it yet. Almost everything I do at the moment is poison.









BTW - drop rate last night was pretty good. Got several set pieces (most of which I don't need, but better than the last week or two with zero set drops) and a bunch of legendary drops and plans (which have slowed down considerably lately for me) in a span of ~3 hours of play time. I need to put in some time this week!


----------



## DoomDash

So many legends!


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, still shocked that I picked up 6 in my first T1 full rift solo today (and two plans)


----------



## chris164935

I feel like I'm gonna spend all of my free time playing during the drop rate buff and still not get one single decent set item...


----------



## mr. biggums

finally got my full jade set going with quetz mask, just need to hunt for a cold soj, azurewrath or a good sunkeeper to complete the build running threw t6 like it's t1









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


----------



## Sainesk

I'm not sure what set to aim for this weekend, I really want Marauder's for my trap/sentry DH build so I think i'll aim for that (already have the boots) and these items should be really fun to use with the set:



Spoiler: Pics











All companions, 5 sentries casting frost arrow (or another interesting hatred spender) and summoning free sentries/traps that don't count towards the limit (5 sentries) should make for a fun build even if it doesn't turn out to be the most offensive playstyle.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Some news - highlights of the Anniversary dev stream:
*[*] Seasons:*
[*] When a season ends, the loot and other benefits will carry over to the normal game
[*] Players will be ranked per character and class
[*] Each season will have new legendaries
*[*] Tiered Rifts:*
[*] There will be different leaderboards for season and non-season Tiered Rifts
[*] Tiered Rifts will also be separated between Normal and Hardcore
[*] The speed of clearing a Tiered Rift will take part in determining how difficult the next one will be
[*] Tiered Rifts will most probably serve as a benchmark for balancing classes
*[*] Nephalem Rifts:*
[*] Pandemonium rifts were excluded from the options for Nephalem Rifts in patch 2.0.5
[*] Rift Bosses will be tuned so that they deal pretty equal damage - this will not buff them though, but the opposite: the stronger attacks will receive some nerfs
[*] The progress bar will be filling up differently depending on the type of monster killed
*[*] Set Items:*
[*] Set items will be available for transmogrification in the future
[*] Underwhelming sets will be revamped (No ETA yet)
*[*] Lore:*
[*] In the early development stages there was an idea that Leah would accidentally kill Deckard Cain because she couldn't control her powers
[*] Chances are there will be a new Angel of Justice now that the 'position' was vacated by Tyrael
[*] The ending strongly suggests all the Prime Evils have been released, not just Diablo, but the devs aren't willing to spoil too much of the story
*[*] Other:*
[*] Ground effects such as Plagued are currently bugged and deal too much damage - this will be hotfixed (see the Blue posts below)
[*] An interesting fact: the battering ram in the Act 5 Pandemonium fortress entering does not move - it's the background that does
[*] The devs have been thinking about the idea of Legendary gems as a reward from Tiered Rifts
[*] They plan on doing something about the fact everyone uses Emeralds almost exclusively for their weapons
[*] There are ideas about stashing the crafting mats in a similar way to the Gold and Blood Shards in order for inventory space to be saved
[*] Currently there are no plans for additional Stash space being added
*[*] The Anniversary buff does not affect Kadala's loot*


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm not sure what set to aim for this weekend, I really want Marauder's for my trap/sentry DH build so I think i'll aim for that (already have the boots) and these items should be really fun to use with the set:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All companions, 5 sentries casting frost arrow (or another interesting hatred spender) and summoning free sentries/traps that don't count towards the limit (5 sentries) should make for a fun build even if it doesn't turn out to be the most offensive playstyle.


I was Lucky to get my 5th of Marodeur along with RRoG. I also own a pretty decent Kridershot and the offhand for 2 extra sentries.

While it Lacks the DMG of other builds, its easy to Play and you can easily defeat hard mobs from a distance.

I love it! Sheet DPS 1.65M .... but Set-Items are crap as hell ?

EDIT: damn T9 from smartphones !


----------



## Cryosis00

100%legendary buff is nice. I guess. I think I am just jaded.

26 legendary drops in my short play time last night. No upgrades. All souls.

I have been exclusively playing my barb. I got 2 IK items in the first couple days of playing the character. Last 3 weeks I received my 1st EQ item and nothing else.

Becoming harder and harder for me to want to invest time.

I want to play some of the fun builds but playing the legendary lottery drop game, while running the same content over and over is wearing on me.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, my DH has like 2-5 slots that can be upgrades and the rest are really about as good as it gets with the exception of rolling the same item only better, which isn't motivation enough for me to keep playing him..


----------



## Angrybutcher

I did a set of T1 Act 2 bounties last night and ended up with 3 legendaries and 1 set. The green was the blackthorne legs for my Wiz (which I rerolled armor to 2-socket), to match the belt I had sitting in my stash. Paper deeps dropped about 20k, but I'm sure it's more than made up for in the 10% elite damage bonus. The oranges weren't very good, one was junked, one for my barb that I don't think I'll use and I think I stuffed the other in my stash for another toon at some point.

One odd thing about the bounties, one of them was to cleanse a chest in the Zultan Kule area (or however you spell his name). Went in and cleared up to a cursed chest, cleansed the chest and ported to kill Belial. Looked back on my map and noticed I still had the chest bounty to do. Ported back and found a second cursed chest, which is the one it wanted lol.


----------



## DoomDash

These are my scores since the community buff. I'm SUPER excited to get the 2nd sword ( please god! ).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Sadly the set rings ended up being a major disappointment. I was really hoping they worked differently, I think when I originally read what they did it was different or I miss understood. I was hoping this would work with my free blessed shield crusader but I can confirm it does not since it's no longer spending. I did dabble in a boulder throw build with it but I wasn't overly impressed ( although my gear wasn't perfectly ideal ).

Also did some interesting testing of my own for you WW barbs.

I have my lighting barb here, that I did some testing with vs T6 Azmodan. I know people have ran lots of tests with Odyn vs Shard vs Tfury, and so I decided to do my own, with Bul-Kathos as well.

My results:

- Odyn ( 20% dmg, 25% proc rate ) + Shard = 54 seconds

- Tfury ( Really good roll 2200+ dps ) + Shard = 1:08

- Bul-Kathos = 58 seconds

Now the interesting thing about Bul-Kathos is it really helps with the fury gen ( weapons master ), and when it procs it does lots of damage. Apparently it scales with your CHC and CHD, as well as physical damage. I have no physical damage boosts so I'm also working on a 3rd barb as physical to really see what this set can do, but in the mean time its a legit WW set on any type.

And if you didn't know Tfury does not gain any damage from + lightining %, but shard does. Odyn does also not scale with elemental damage.

And on the same topic of T6 Azmodan my fire Crusader killed in him in just 39 second, 16 seconds faster than my fire EQ barb too.


----------



## yahu

^impressive numbers! I got that ring to drop too, but I'm not entirely sure how it works. I don't have the set, so I suppose I should read up on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> finally got my full jade set going with quetz mask, just need to hunt for a cold soj, azurewrath or a good sunkeeper to complete the build running threw t6 like it's t1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738


damn, very nice! Looks like you are doing cold for elemental dmg but is Haunt your only cold dmg skill (granted, Haunt, especially with Quetz is awesome). Also, it looks like your soul harvest is buffing mana. Are you casting locust and piranhado often enough to need that buff, or are you casting Haunt that much to need it? I'm currently not using piranhado, but I need to get that back in the mix. I actually use bears (I know, I know) cause I got a soft spot for them so early, and I still like watching that circus come to town.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> These are my scores since the community buff. I'm SUPER excited to get the 2nd sword ( please god! ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the set rings ended up being a major disappointment. I was really hoping they worked differently, I think when I originally read what they did it was different or I miss understood. I was hoping this would work with my free blessed shield crusader but I can confirm it does not since it's no longer spending. I did dabble in a boulder throw build with it but I wasn't overly impressed ( although my gear wasn't perfectly ideal ).


I'm glad someone finally got that dagger to drop. Should be interesting to see how the 2 set bonus works.


----------



## yahu

^well if anyone will see it from here, there's a good chance it would be Doom.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> [*] Currently there are no plans for additional Stash space being added


this is absolutely ludicrous now that everything is BoA. It really does make me angry. No way to offload items in a useful way, and you cant even get leg craft mats for crafting legs by salvaging... so dumb.

Game is geting better though, but horders like to hord... not to mention having a fire set, cold set, lightning set for characters. etc... where the heck you supposed to store it all? in character inventory so you have to trip to town every 5 minutes?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> this is absolutely ludicrous now that everything is BoA. It really does make me angry. No way to offload items in a useful way, and you cant even get leg craft mats for crafting legs by salvaging... so dumb.
> 
> Game is geting better though, but horders like to hord... not to mention having a fire set, cold set, lightning set for characters. etc... where the heck you supposed to store it all? in character inventory so you have to trip to town every 5 minutes?


I agree. I actually like BOA since it means people have to actually play to get their gear, and have to adapt their builds to use what they find instead of just buying cookie cutter items... but it does mean you have to save every decent item you find in case you switch builds.

We need some stash tabs going across the top, each giving us access to another full set of stashes.


----------



## iamwardicus

I broke down and made a couple mule characters. just level 1s sittin in town for "extra" crap that i may or may not ever need again. I'm glad i dont have to keep the White items for crafting anymore though!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I broke down and made a couple mule characters. just level 1s sittin in town for "extra" crap that i may or may not ever need again. I'm glad i dont have to keep the White items for crafting anymore though!


This the standard and everyone should do it... but what if I have 1 of each class leveled? each with their owne respective gear... as well as a HC character of each class... it doesn't work with the limitations lol. I mean, there are TWO whole stash tab spots as it is that the space is already there for! Why don't blizz just give them to us! Then if they want to make tabs across the top in the future, that would just be awesome... but at least give us the full tabs on the side! lol


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^impressive numbers! I got that ring to drop too, but I'm not entirely sure how it works. I don't have the set, so I suppose I should read up on it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> finally got my full jade set going with quetz mask, just need to hunt for a cold soj, azurewrath or a good sunkeeper to complete the build running threw t6 like it's t1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223738
> 
> 
> 
> damn, very nice! Looks like you are doing cold for elemental dmg but is Haunt your only cold dmg skill (granted, Haunt, especially with Quetz is awesome). Also, it looks like your soul harvest is buffing mana. Are you casting locust and piranhado often enough to need that buff, or are you casting Haunt that much to need it? I'm currently not using piranhado, but I need to get that back in the mix. I actually use bears (I know, I know) cause I got a soft spot for them so early, and I still like watching that circus come to town.
Click to expand...

I was switching between the mana and health one on t6 to see which was more beneficial just happened to log with mana on, I do find myself running out of mana if I run into two of more elites but it doesn't really result in much just have to run on circles for a couple seconds.
As for cold sills it is primarily for haunt on elites beyond that piranhas then locusts on whites 99% of the time kills them with harvest.


----------



## cravinmild

all this talk of ledgys has peaked my interest. Looks like metro ll takes a backseat to d3 tonight


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> I was switching between the mana and health one on t6 to see which was more beneficial just happened to log with mana on, I do find myself running out of mana if I run into two of more elites but it doesn't really result in much just have to run on circles for a couple seconds.
> As for cold sills it is primarily for haunt on elites beyond that piranhas then locusts on whites 99% of the time kills them with harvest.


Ah, I was wondering if I saw during a transition. That full set Jade's bonus is pretty wicked. damn - I hope when my WD grows up he can be like your WD and run T6


----------



## RX7-2nr

Finally got an awesome moonlight ward.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> I was switching between the mana and health one on t6 to see which was more beneficial just happened to log with mana on, I do find myself running out of mana if I run into two of more elites but it doesn't really result in much just have to run on circles for a couple seconds.
> As for cold sills it is primarily for haunt on elites beyond that piranhas then locusts on whites 99% of the time kills them with harvest.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I was wondering if I saw during a transition. That full set Jade's bonus is pretty wicked. damn - I hope when my WD grows up he can be like your WD and run T6
Click to expand...

I had another build that was T6 capable that relies less on set item's but you do need a couple harder to find legs (rheno flayer, cindercoat, mask of jarem, tasker theo's, tall mans finger) I also ran the build with augild's bracers with fire % and shoulders and blackthorns boots, legs, belt.
Skills used: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#WlQUTY!gRWT!abbabY you can switch out fierce loyalty for zombie handler for extra health if needed, I just use it for speed.
The dog is incredible powerful and very actively keeps most things off of you, if you run into bigger packs or elites drop wrathful protector and slam dance if needed.


----------



## Crazy9000

In a surprising turn of events, I found the last piece I needed to start using the earthquake set... then I did rift it forward and spent like 5k blood shards on boots to get lut socks. My earthquake pieces didn't get very good rolls, except gloves which came with 8.5% crit chance. It doesn't matter though, the earthquake set is amazing with the lut socks







.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/crazy9000-1143/SMASHERTHUL/13881848


----------



## Sainesk

> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Finally got an awesome moonlight ward.


My wiz needs one of those, though with the Vyr set changes, i'm considering just switching to fire (archon affected by highest elemental damage % type you have).

Found Shoulders and Pants from Marauder's set (on top of boots I already had) so getting close to my DH trap/sentry build. With RRoG I can stick on a Cloak of the Garwulf too - feel almost as much of a summoner as Witch Doc









slightly annoyed with my luck with Danetta's Revenge, found my 5th one (compared to only 1 Spite) and had to start dropping them for teammates so that I don't waste stash space - can't bring myself to salvage them for 1 soul when i'm sure someone is spending all their time trying to find one.


----------



## Phaelynar

Got a darklight last night. Quite fun for fissure FOH builds. Just need lut socks and earthquake pants for a freezequake build.


----------



## DoomDash

I've had my EQ set for months now, too bad u guys missed it before it was some what nerfed.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> My wiz needs one of those, though with the Vyr set changes, i'm considering just switching to fire (archon affected by highest elemental damage % type you have).
> 
> Found Shoulders and Pants from Marauder's set (on top of boots I already had) so getting close to my DH trap/sentry build. With RRoG I can stick on a Cloak of the Garwulf too - feel almost as much of a summoner as Witch Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly annoyed with my luck with Danetta's Revenge, found my 5th one (compared to only 1 Spite) and had to start dropping them for teammates so that I don't waste stash space - can't bring myself to salvage them for 1 soul when i'm sure someone is spending all their time trying to find one.




84% arcane damage bonus now. I mostly use Disintegrate though. I don't stack CD reduction, so Archon is really only used on elite, champions, and bosses.

*Just rolled 91% crit damage in place of the attack speed. Took 11 tries.


----------



## Pendulum

Enjoying the new patch, kinda sucked for my Crusader who was setup to spam FotH Divine Well, though.
Nearly capped my WD, in terms of casters I think I prefer WD over Wiz, I really like the mobility of the class so far. I also like how the build can be completely changed, such as you can use your companions to clear everything or spells instead.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Enjoying the new patch, kinda sucked for my Crusader who was setup to spam FotH Divine Well, though.
> Nearly capped my WD, in terms of casters I think I prefer WD over Wiz, I really like the mobility of the class so far. I also like how the build can be completely changed, such as you can use your companions to clear everything or spells instead.


Lack of mobility is the only thing I don't like about my wizard build. WD is still 60 though, probably level it eventually.


----------



## DoomDash

Class rankings from what I'm seeing right now:

WD,Wizard,Crusader,Barb,DH,Monk. The reason i say WD is because they are easy to play on T6 with pets being so good, and they have potentially the best elite dps / and great team buffs. Wizards are just easy to gear and pretty easy to play, Crusaders have really ridiculously powerful builds including ones that you can basically never die in or perma akarats. Barbs because EQ set is still good. DH because they are pure dps + ranged. And Monk is good but doesn't have any really broken builds / sets from what Iv'e seen.


----------



## mav451

^^Seems my friends are always on the right characters then. Barb prenerf, then WD after. No surprise he's the best geared too.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

DH since day one.
Played for 2hrs or so two day and get a pretty beast Cindercoat (Also my first after ~ 160PL) & a OK Nat's slayer. RNG, you are such a joke.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Hoped on last night after being gone for ~4 weeks.

Did the WW barb get nerfed again? I could handle torment 1 easy before but now dying almost instantly doing rifts.


----------



## mav451

There's a bug with ground effects doing more damage than normal currently. I would guess that should be hotfixed sooner, rather than later.
Otherwise I don't remember there being an additional nerf.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> There's a bug with ground effects doing more damage than normal currently. I would guess that should be hotfixed sooner, rather than later.
> Otherwise I don't remember there being an additional nerf.


It's already hotfixed.

No WW barb is same.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> 
> 
> 84% arcane damage bonus now. I mostly use Disintegrate though. I don't stack CD reduction, so Archon is really only used on elite, champions, and bosses.
> 
> *Just rolled 91% crit damage in place of the attack speed. Took 11 tries.


That necklace is a beast.... I need to play my wizard again.


----------



## RX7-2nr

^I just wish the Arcane orbiting things would explode if the mobs something like 2 yards away. You've basically got to be standing on top of them for it to work.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/28819295


----------



## ScottyP

I'm loving my Leapquake Barb. I finally got enough IK pieces to also get the 4p from that also.

I'm just messing around trying to find the specific skill line-up that works for me. If I need anything, it's more +fire dmg. Got 45.70% crit chance, and +489% crit dmg though.

I'm up to 27.54% CDR, I ran out of Veiled Crystals trying to re-roll my TF to have CDR which I still haven't got.. xD More CDR means more Leaps, Ground Stomps and War Cries, meaning more Fury. Plus, leaving 3 EQs every 7.246 seconds instead of 10 adds up really fast. Plus, lots of deaths is me being an idiot and getting stuck in bad stuff with like 1-2 seconds left on my Leap CD which could let me escape. xD

I still have 128 Forgotten Souls though and like 1300 Death's Breath.

Also, Mad Monarch's Scepter is really great.

I got 3 pieces of the Raekor's set, just need one more and I can try it out. xD


----------



## Angrybutcher

I've found my wizard is dying a lot more on elite/champion packs since the patch. I don't know if that's from something with the patch, or if it's because I've lost 1.5M toughness from upgrading DPS pieces lol. Sitting at about 860k dps in Archon plus around 40% arcane bonus.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I've found my wizard is dying a lot more on elite/champion packs since the patch. I don't know if that's from something with the patch, or if it's because I've lost 1.5M toughness from upgrading DPS pieces lol. Sitting at about 860k dps in Archon plus around 40% arcane bonus.


This. I'm at 883k sheet, 1.2m elemental damage, 93% fire damage and I get SMASHED!

Edit - I actually have 255k life, D3 progress be trippin'. 3.5m toughness.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/defy-1363/Defy/11109645


----------



## Rickles

I notice like 0 difference between around 5.5mil toughness and 3.7mil toughness on my DH.

I do notice things taking longer to kill with defensive passives.

The way gearing is set up is so bland, you can either set up as a glass cannon and pray someone in your group can disable or you can set up for toughness so you can solo and take 9 years killing anything (talking t5-6).

And then when you try to find a decent group for t6 public half the time you just find more dps with no disables.









http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/spoon-1387/Spoon/1199020

1.6m elite elemental dps
+Fire Skills Damage: 94.00%
+Damage Against Elites: 50.00%
Toughness: 2,876,090

Almost in the top 12k for DH


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> I had another build that was T6 capable that relies less on set item's but you do need a couple harder to find legs (rheno flayer, cindercoat, mask of jarem, tasker theo's, tall mans finger) I also ran the build with augild's bracers with fire % and shoulders and blackthorns boots, legs, belt.
> Skills used: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#WlQUTY!gRWT!abbabY you can switch out fierce loyalty for zombie handler for extra health if needed, I just use it for speed.
> The dog is incredible powerful and very actively keeps most things off of you, if you run into bigger packs or elites drop wrathful protector and slam dance if needed.


thx for the info. I've been slowly building up pieces for a fire build...instead of salvaging everything for forgotten souls. I would love to get that finger ring...still no zuni pieces, tasker and theo, or any other set pieces I need. Tho, I didn't get to play as much as I wanted to this weekend.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Hoped on last night after being gone for ~4 weeks.
> 
> Did the WW barb get nerfed again? I could handle torment 1 easy before but now dying almost instantly doing rifts.


It could literally be the combo of mobs/elites you're up against. I do well on most mobs/elites, but there are certain combos that hurt much more than others. Such as those demons from Act IV that *poof* in and start hacking the crap out of you. I think they do some dmg that affects your armor (or something?), so everything hurts more. In rifts they *poof* in as a pack of 5 I believe, and sometimes as an elite pack. Then there is that one combo that has that other demon from Act IV that was pretty much only on one of those "dual bridges" you had to cross in the story. They "bowl" their attack across the ground and it also affects your armor for a set time. They come in packs of 3 in rifts I think, plus they have some portal that brings in a few other demon types if you don't kill them fast enough, including mallet lords.

Well I wish I could say I played all weekend and got great drops. While I did play, my son finally wanted RoS, and I found it for less than $30 (I guess Amazon has it for $30 now too). He wanted me to play a lower level toon with him, so I got back to work on my Crusader. After being WD-oriented for so long (I have a Monk and Wizard @ 60, but I pretty much leveled them and went back to WD), the Crusader is so much fun to play. I haven't really had a true tank in D3, so I think that is why it feels so different and fun.

*edit: BTW - running on high torment with a new toon is great with Torment. In ~5 hours I got my Crusader to lvl 38, and that was while taking longer than I needed to with my son in tow.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I'm loving my Leapquake Barb. I finally got enough IK pieces to also get the 4p from that also.
> 
> I'm just messing around trying to find the specific skill line-up that works for me. If I need anything, it's more +fire dmg. Got 45.70% crit chance, and +489% crit dmg though.
> 
> I'm up to 27.54% CDR, I ran out of Veiled Crystals trying to re-roll my TF to have CDR which I still haven't got.. xD More CDR means more Leaps, Ground Stomps and War Cries, meaning more Fury. Plus, leaving 3 EQs every 7.246 seconds instead of 10 adds up really fast. Plus, lots of deaths is me being an idiot and getting stuck in bad stuff with like 1-2 seconds left on my Leap CD which could let me escape. xD
> 
> I still have 128 Forgotten Souls though and like 1300 Death's Breath.
> 
> Also, Mad Monarch's Scepter is really great.
> 
> I got 3 pieces of the Raekor's set, just need one more and I can try it out. xD


Still missing my 3rd EQ set item. I kept getting Raekors set items, ugh.

In the mean time I am running with my 3 piece IK, with RROG and Maximus, fire build. Coupled with my resource cost reduction and fury generation I am able to run a No fury generator build and use Seismic Slam/HOTA.

Having the Ancients + Maximus proc up is an easy 10 - 20mil edps on top of my fury spenders. Simply wrecks elite packs.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I've found my wizard is dying a lot more on elite/champion packs since the patch. I don't know if that's from something with the patch, or if it's because I've lost 1.5M toughness from upgrading DPS pieces lol. Sitting at about 860k dps in Archon plus around 40% arcane bonus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> This. I'm at 883k sheet, 1.2m elemental damage, 93% fire damage and I get SMASHED!
> 
> Edit - I actually have 255k life, D3 progress be trippin'. 3.5m toughness.
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/defy-1363/Defy/11109645


Yeah I'm very much in the same boat :S I used to be pretty OK in T1-4 but now I die a heck of a lot more... I thought it was ground effects, but they've hotfixed those... and even with dominance x10 I get 1 hit... I feel flimsier since the patch...

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/h3llscr3am-1262/HellFury/42506990


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I've found my wizard is dying a lot more on elite/champion packs since the patch. I don't know if that's from something with the patch, or if it's because I've lost 1.5M toughness from upgrading DPS pieces lol. Sitting at about 860k dps in Archon plus around 40% arcane bonus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> This. I'm at 883k sheet, 1.2m elemental damage, 93% fire damage and I get SMASHED!
> 
> Edit - I actually have 255k life, D3 progress be trippin'. 3.5m toughness.
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/defy-1363/Defy/11109645


Me too. I had to drop Storm Armor-Power of the Storm in favor of Energy Armor-Energy Tap. I also enchanted off some of the area damage I had rolled on in favor of toughness stats. I miss my 96% area damage. This is in T4.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, I have just been doing t1 with my DH and using rift it forward to keep getting free rifts.

I can do a t1 rift so fast that any loot/gold bonuses seem largely offset.

#welcometoendgame


----------



## Stuuut

Another Wizard here feeling like i get hit alot harder very weird


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> I had another build that was T6 capable that relies less on set item's but you do need a couple harder to find legs (rheno flayer, cindercoat, mask of jarem, tasker theo's, tall mans finger) I also ran the build with augild's bracers with fire % and shoulders and blackthorns boots, legs, belt.
> Skills used: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/calculator/witch-doctor#WlQUTY!gRWT!abbabY you can switch out fierce loyalty for zombie handler for extra health if needed, I just use it for speed.
> The dog is incredible powerful and very actively keeps most things off of you, if you run into bigger packs or elites drop wrathful protector and slam dance if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the info. I've been slowly building up pieces for a fire build...instead of salvaging everything for forgotten souls. I would love to get that finger ring...still no zuni pieces, tasker and theo, or any other set pieces I need. Tho, I didn't get to play as much as I wanted to this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Hoped on last night after being gone for ~4 weeks.
> 
> Did the WW barb get nerfed again? I could handle torment 1 easy before but now dying almost instantly doing rifts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could literally be the combo of mobs/elites you're up against. I do well on most mobs/elites, but there are certain combos that hurt much more than others. Such as those demons from Act IV that *poof* in and start hacking the crap out of you. I think they do some dmg that affects your armor (or something?), so everything hurts more. In rifts they *poof* in as a pack of 5 I believe, and sometimes as an elite pack. Then there is that one combo that has that other demon from Act IV that was pretty much only on one of those "dual bridges" you had to cross in the story. They "bowl" their attack across the ground and it also affects your armor for a set time. They come in packs of 3 in rifts I think, plus they have some portal that brings in a few other demon types if you don't kill them fast enough, including mallet lords.
> 
> Well I wish I could say I played all weekend and got great drops. While I did play, my son finally wanted RoS, and I found it for less than $30 (I guess Amazon has it for $30 now too). He wanted me to play a lower level toon with him, so I got back to work on my Crusader. After being WD-oriented for so long (I have a Monk and Wizard @ 60, but I pretty much leveled them and went back to WD), the Crusader is so much fun to play. I haven't really had a true tank in D3, so I think that is why it feels so different and fun.
> 
> *edit: BTW - running on high torment with a new toon is great with Torment. In ~5 hours I got my Crusader to lvl 38, and that was while taking longer than I needed to with my son in tow.
Click to expand...

Hey it's something to play towards this guy here did a great video on it showing off the full build potential with a slightly different spec then mine I should warn he swears a bit


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Hey it's something to play towards this guy here did a great video on it showing off the full build potential with a slightly different spec then mine I should warn he swears a bit


ah cool! I love watching Anythony's videos (didn't see he uploaded this one). I love how excited he gets about all of his builds.

I need to put some time in and get me a tall man's finger. That looks like a lot of fun.

BTW - does anyone know when the 100% drop anniversary event stops? I think I read a week, but wasn't sure if it would go through the weekend.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah cool! I love watching Anythony's videos (didn't see he uploaded this one). I love how excited he gets about all of his builds.
> 
> I need to put some time in and get me a tall man's finger. That looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> BTW - does anyone know when the 100% drop anniversary event stops? I think I read a week, but wasn't sure if it would go through the weekend.


Pretty sure it ends on the 22nd, so still a few days left to go.


----------



## yahu

^good to know. I really wish they'd let it go through the holiday (US) weekend.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^good to know. I really wish they'd let it go through the holiday (US) weekend.


Sadly only goes through a Holiday weekend for your brothers to the North







(Currently Victoria Day in Canada)


----------



## yahu

^you bastards!


----------



## Phaelynar

So...if you have a tall man's finger and play barb or crusader, use it now. (unless they hotfix it with todays update)

The orange text is broken. The ancients grow like 100000x ft tall and hit for 1 billion crits. You can basically solo t6 rifts just letting your ancients mash everything in your path.

It also works with crusader phalanx.

Basically a barb with 4pc IK + tall man's finger = godmode.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> So...if you have a tall man's finger and play barb or crusader, use it now. (unless they hotfix it with todays update)
> 
> The orange text is broken. The ancients grow like 100000x ft tall and hit for 1 billion crits. You can basically solo t6 rifts just letting your ancients mash everything in your path.
> 
> It also works with crusader phalanx.
> 
> Basically a barb with 4pc IK + tall man's finger = godmode.


I salvaged mine...


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> So...if you have a tall man's finger and play barb or crusader, use it now. (unless they hotfix it with todays update)
> 
> The orange text is broken. The ancients grow like 100000x ft tall and hit for 1 billion crits. You can basically solo t6 rifts just letting your ancients mash everything in your path.
> 
> It also works with crusader phalanx.
> 
> Basically a barb with 4pc IK + tall man's finger = godmode.


Yeah it is hilarious. It buffed damage by 100% or something.


----------



## DoomDash

They really need to nerf WD's.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They really need to nerf WD's.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They really need to nerf WD's.


why do they need to nerf WD's? I seem to have close stats as other classes but can effectively solo T2/T3 while I hear of those other classes in T4 - T6 (I assume running effectively). I suppose I could use big bad voodoo slam dance, but I can't stand the cooldown (tho with grave injustice, obviously that isn't as much a problem). Now, if I could get some decent drops, I could see me easily bumping up to T4 - T6, but it seems very drop oriented, specifically for pets (zuni, tall man's, tasker/theo, Quetz, etc... and I only have one of those







)

I got manajuma's chicken to drop yesterday to complete the set. I use frogs primarily now, so I'm staying with the flayer.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They really need to nerf WD's.


not sure why you'd ever want anything nerfed in this game, am I missing something. It's essentially a coop/single player game, so some class being op has no effect on your game. Or am I missing something?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Yeah it is hilarious. It buffed damage by 100% or something.


seems like more then 100%







on my bank barb who was hitting for 200k, the pets were hitting in the millions


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> not sure why you'd ever want anything nerfed in this game, am I missing something. It's essentially a coop/single player game, so some class being op has no effect on your game. Or am I missing something?


Am I missing something?







You can play with other people, and it sucks to see someone have a way better char with less effort. I don't understand why you wouldn't want the game to be balanced.

I don't think the WD is at that point though. Having a specific setup of end game gear should be overpowered a bit.


----------



## yahu

dear god, I haven't played with the fetish passive since 2.0.5. those things spam like a mofos now! I'm not sure if that is what Doom was having issues with, along with pets in general.


----------



## likethegun

I definitely think they did something to buff damage of elites. Nothing to do with ground effects. Was running rift it fwd clearing t5 like nothin wit a buddy WD speed rifting one shotting and what not... rarely dying accept to the crazy hard 2-3 elite pack swarms... and then all of a sudden (this was middle of night) started new game and then was dying probably 2-3 times a single semi-hard pack. It was ridiculous.


----------



## DoomDash

Witch doctors are hitting for insane crits, pretty sure frosty was telling me about 1b+ with jade set.

Then you got pet builds that kill t6 ghom in 10~ seconds with people who have been playing WD's for 2 weeks. I've been playing with lots and its the current easiest class to play, at least with pet style. I have no problem with good builds but at least make them have more risk. Pets do all the work and you just hold one button down.

Just my observation based on peoples play times per class.


----------



## Nethermir

A day after getting to level 70 my WD is already rocking T1 using only yellow items. I feel that the WD skills sync much better and they also have a lot of good skills at their disposal. Compared to my barb where I spent weeks just to set foot to T1









Currently using Spirit barrage, acid cloud and piranhado along with a gargantuan and a really big dog thanks to tall man's finger


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Witch doctors are hitting for insane crits, pretty sure frosty was telling me about 1b+ with jade set.
> 
> Then you got pet builds that kill t6 ghom in 10~ seconds with people who have been playing WD's for 2 weeks. I've been playing with lots and its the current easiest class to play, at least with pet style. I have no problem with good builds but at least make them have more risk. Pets do all the work and you just hold one button down.
> 
> Just my observation based on peoples play times per class.


low torments pets are defiantly low risk, but T5 and T6 it's very easy to die with them since the pets themselves can be killed easily enough, as for jade set yes it can hit incredible high but its not like other classes where its consistent and honestly isn't great for high density maps.
Essentially if your getting pack after pack your going to be running in circles trying not to die waiting for cool downs or mana to regenerate and even then on t6 high health mobs you don't instant kill all the time, I'll have to upload a video some point really showing off what jade is like to play its very rare you will see a 1B+ unless you have team buff's slam dance or a harrington belt.
Don't get me wrong though jade is amazing and very powerful but it defiantly has its drawbacks.

There is actually a dmg calc made by someone on diablo forums that tells you what the damage will be:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvxWsFkKBJU-dFJtckhOcUlZam1LMUs3NHktTmNUb2c&usp=sharing


----------



## yahu

well this settles it, I have horrible luck. My drops are fine, don't get me wrong. For 180 paragon (which I think all but 2 - 5 were from playing my WD) I like what I have, even though I know there are still great upgrades to be had, but with only a handful of WD-specific drops, I'm not doing anything close to 1B crits. I only now have gotten Manajuma's set, which I don't use atm, I've gotten two Jade, but one of them being pants would replace my swamp waders, and I've gotten no zuni or tall man's. I have gotten Quetz and Jeram.

I will have to say, Jeram plus physical elemental affixes, and the fetish passive is insane. Since they updated fetishes to 10% on hit, and the WD hits so often with numerous skills, you'll have 15 of those som' batches running around you in no time. I literally used a weaker build and can run T4. I would never suggest nerfing a class, but that does seem a bit OP. I could only imagine what could be done once I have a few better pieces/affixes.


----------



## Nethermir

Anyone who wants to run a couple of act 1 normal split bounties later? I am on my 200+ cache and still no rorg


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Anyone who wants to run a couple of act 1 normal split bounties later? I am on my 200+ cache and still no rorg


You do enough damage that you should be able to do speed clears in T1. which also give you a better chance at Torment only legendaries in the bounty cache.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> low torments pets are defiantly low risk, but T5 and T6 it's very easy to die with them since the pets themselves can be killed easily enough, as for jade set yes it can hit incredible high but its not like other classes where its consistent and honestly isn't great for high density maps.
> Essentially if your getting pack after pack your going to be running in circles trying not to die waiting for cool downs or mana to regenerate and even then on t6 high health mobs you don't instant kill all the time, I'll have to upload a video some point really showing off what jade is like to play its very rare you will see a 1B+ unless you have team buff's slam dance or a harrington belt.
> Don't get me wrong though jade is amazing and very powerful but it defiantly has its drawbacks.
> 
> There is actually a dmg calc made by someone on diablo forums that tells you what the damage will be:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvxWsFkKBJU-dFJtckhOcUlZam1LMUs3NHktTmNUb2c&usp=sharing


Umm am I reading this correctly? 4 - 16 billion damage?!?


----------



## RX7-2nr

I need to power level my WD from 60 before they get nerfed.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> low torments pets are defiantly low risk, but T5 and T6 it's very easy to die with them since the pets themselves can be killed easily enough, as for jade set yes it can hit incredible high but its not like other classes where its consistent and honestly isn't great for high density maps.
> Essentially if your getting pack after pack your going to be running in circles trying not to die waiting for cool downs or mana to regenerate and even then on t6 high health mobs you don't instant kill all the time, I'll have to upload a video some point really showing off what jade is like to play its very rare you will see a 1B+ unless you have team buff's slam dance or a harrington belt.
> Don't get me wrong though jade is amazing and very powerful but it defiantly has its drawbacks.
> 
> There is actually a dmg calc made by someone on diablo forums that tells you what the damage will be:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvxWsFkKBJU-dFJtckhOcUlZam1LMUs3NHktTmNUb2c&usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Umm am I reading this correctly? 4 - 16 billion damage?!?
Click to expand...

Thats total damage over a span of 5 mins so cast of haunt + locust and letting it tick it damage over 5 mins without using soul harvest but that's also with all buffs so Harrington's slam Dance paranoia and piranhas.
I'll try to throw up a video tonight provided the team I usually play with doesn't want to play because that will make it look stupid op (monk with exploding palm, and perfect arcon wizard and my buddy's dh that we swear can cluster shot 57 times in row lol).


----------



## likethegun

I think monks are getting underrated by players. I have only been playing mine a week now, and can already solo t4 like a boss fairly quickly. I don't even have CLOSE to the gear I want yet as far as items... let alone awesome affixes like Doom has all near perfect rolls. Just wait folks... I'll get you guys to bump monk up on that list.


----------



## Crazy9000

Drops are here to stay:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12926172697#1
Quote:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I come bearing exciting news. Due to the overwhelming popularity of our Anniversary buff we have decided to keep the increased Legendary drop rate once the Anniversary celebration ends. Once the buff is disabled tomorrow morning, you will find that the new base line drop rates for Legendary items will be the same as those you have all enjoyed for the last week.
> 
> Happy hunting and link the loot!


----------



## H3||scr3am

yay equipping my other characters shouldn't be as difficult


----------



## UZ7

haha I was out of state all last week, good thing its staying


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Drops are here to stay:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12926172697#1


quite excited about that as well. I have my 2 barbs that handle t6 (raekor's & EQ barb)...and my WD is right around 100hours now and can handle T5....maybe this will let me push him into T6 and work on other characters....he's only shy a couple pieces of gear to be complete.


----------



## chris164935

I'm glad the drop rate is staying too. These last few days have probably been the most fun/excitement I've had playing the game since day 1 (well, day 2; LOL). I love that once my Wizard is roughly where I want him, I'll be able to gear my Monk a little quicker too.

Also, I hope they don't do anything to get rid of "Rifting It Forward". I'm now able to solo T2 with my Wizard; it's fun clearing a Rift and then having others open a new one. And I've gotten a couple killer drops along the way...


----------



## mr. biggums

As promised just did a T6 hellrift to get my buddy two levels but this is very general jade gameplay, I ripped the audio out since I was having an inappropriate conversation.


----------



## DoomDash

Can't get one more Akkhans piece to drop to save my life. Also wasted 2 days of getting 500 blood shards an hour and didn't get what I needed.

Once I do tho it's over. I win the Diablos.

I'm already doing T5 pretty easily on my fire sader with two resistances only in the 300's. Some of Crusaders passives or skills make up for that kind of thing, quite ridiculous. Frosty keep up!


----------



## MistaBernie

Nice, I'm pumped about them keeping the drop rates. Now if only I can actually get invited to RIF groups (I feel like I've only gotten invited about 20% of the time when sending invites over the last couple of days and before I left for my trip on Friday).


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Drops are here to stay:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12926172697#1


so good to hear! As others have mentioned, this keeps getting fun, so I'm glad it will stay fun. It keeps me coming back for more, at least for now. I had seen people in chat mention this at 4A today (as I was frantically trying to squeeze whatever I could out of the buff) but I thought they were just trolling at first.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> As promised just did a T6 hellrift to get my buddy two levels but this is very general jade gameplay, I ripped the audio out since I was having an inappropriate conversation.


Thanks for posting the video. That doesn't seem OP IMO; lots of running around. It looks like your mouse is getting a workout!









*edit - I suppose it is fair to comment that you seem to be doing most of the lifting on T6 with 2 players, as a context to the difficulty.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I think monks are getting underrated by players. I have only been playing mine a week now, and can already solo t4 like a boss fairly quickly. I don't even have CLOSE to the gear I want yet as far as items... let alone awesome affixes like Doom has all near perfect rolls. Just wait folks... I'll get you guys to bump monk up on that list.


With (IMO) crappy gear (seriously, like yellow rings still FFS!) using the Fetish passive + frogs, the WD pops so many fetishes that facing game bosses (Ghom as an example) on T4 is silly; I haven't tried any higher yet. The only gear I have to buff the fetishes is a mask that gives pets added dmg, and bracers that do 20% physical (that is the dmg the fetishes do). There are other potent set builds too, but I haven't gotten those pieces fully yet.









I haven't played my monk since lvl 60, so unfortunately I can't comment in that regard. I do know they are tough as crap, and work well in group play. I feel like when I'm playing other toons I'm "cheating" my main toon. Not like an affair (I swear I don't need help!) but more like "damn, that might have been a good drop for my WD!.









BTW - I got two friggin' manajuma's fetch in one friggin' rift level last night. I finally bit the bullet and re-rolled 9.5% crit chance on one and started using it with the knife. I started running the 2 pieces of jade too - just loaded up my Int set buffs. It will do for now. Right after I started doing this I got the Jade gloves from Kadala! Not as good as magefist trifecta I have (not counting fire, as I don't currently have any fire skills) but I can equip the jade gloves for a small hit to dmg, and put the swamp waders back on for the 20% buff to poison dmg.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well my offhand weapon is making it impossible to even use the damage numbers on items as a reference now. I think I've got a pretty good grip on what items to take for upgrades at this point though.



http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/crazy9000-1143/SMASHERTHUL/13881848

If I get a SOJ, better amulet, or some EQ set shoulders that have CDR so I can roll avalance to EQ damage (they always comes with avalanche -.-), I'll be able to jump up a torment or two. Doing T3/T4 now.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> so good to hear! As others have mentioned, this keeps getting fun, so I'm glad it will stay fun. It keeps me coming back for more, at least for now. I had seen people in chat mention this at 4A today (as I was frantically trying to squeeze whatever I could out of the buff) but I thought they were just trolling at first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the video. That doesn't seem OP IMO; lots of running around. It looks like your mouse is getting a workout!


Monks are underrated, but still on the weaker end. The question is do they nerf the top or buff the bottom? Once tiered rifts come out we will see which classes perform best. I have a feeling it will be :

WD > Wiz > DH = Crusader > Barb > Monk.

Barbs will only have the earth build as an option and will have to play it like ranged class plays their characters ( Staying away or out of big packs ). Crusaders will abuse their extremely powerful set with CDR and the right passives and rarely die. Seriously get two get out of jail free cards on Crusader. If you haven't seen a full akarats no CD Heavens Fury spender Crusader yet you're in for a surprise. I'm one piece away from face rolling everything with mine.

Monks become increasingly valuable in parties, as well as WD's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well my offhand weapon is making it impossible to even use the damage numbers on items as a reference now. I think I've got a pretty good grip on what items to take for upgrades at this point though.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/crazy9000-1143/SMASHERTHUL/13881848
> 
> If I get a SOJ, better amulet, or some EQ set shoulders that have CDR so I can roll avalance to EQ damage (they always comes with avalanche -.-), I'll be able to jump up a torment or two. Doing T3/T4 now.


WTH why did you roll the fire damage off your weapon lol?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> WTH why did you roll the fire damage off your weapon lol?!?!!?!?!?


Earthquake only uses mainhand damage, but you still get any bonus from offhand like crit dmg, fire %, CDR, and STR. If you didn't want CDR for some reason, you could roll elite % or vita, and get more benefit then someone leaving the damage on offhand.

[edit] This is of course only good if you aren't relying on another fury spender for damage as well. It will probably screw that over if you do.


----------



## Cotton

O'IM BACK!



This expansion is kinda coo.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Earthquake only uses mainhand damage, but you still get any bonus from offhand like crit dmg, fire %, CDR, and STR. If you didn't want CDR for some reason, you could roll elite % or vita, and get more benefit then someone leaving the damage on offhand.
> 
> [edit] This is of course only good if you aren't relying on another fury spender for damage as well. It will probably screw that over if you do.


So is your build designed around T6 bounties ( aka alkaizer runs ), other wise I fail to see the point.


----------



## MistaBernie

I really need to lrn2barb...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So is your build designed around T6 bounties ( aka alkaizer runs ), other wise I fail to see the point.


The damage reduction skills are, yeah. By the time one skill is done, the other one is off cooldown so I get constant 50% damage reduce.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The damage reduction skills are, yeah. By the time one skill is done, the other one is off cooldown so I get constant 50% damage reduce.


But why? I mean CDR is great but alkaizers barb as well as any other CDR barb is designed around short bursts like bounties. Even Alkaizers barb only ran T4 rifts because other than ticks and ancients he has no stopping power? I think you'd be better off with a mix of CDR + actual damage dealers. My build is much like yours and I would say I only need 8%~ more CDR to always have fury for constant hota + EQ, which will do far more damage than something like just the ancients. Like I guess I just don't get what you're trying to do ( unless its bounties exclusive ).

Just seems to me you are making your barb not well rounded, instead a one trick pony.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> But why? I mean CDR is great but alkaizers barb as well as any other CDR barb is designed around short bursts like bounties. Even Alkaizers barb only ran T4 rifts because other than ticks and ancients he has no stopping power? I think you'd be better off with a mix of CDR + actual damage dealers. My build is much like yours and I would say I only need 8%~ more CDR to always have fury for constant hota + EQ, which will do far more damage than something like just the ancients. Like I guess I just don't get what you're trying to do ( unless its bounties exclusive ).
> 
> Just seems to me you are making your barb not well rounded, instead a one trick pony.


You don't use WOTB and COTA at same time, you alternate, so one or the other is always up. I don't use them for damage though, I use them both for damage reduction.


----------



## DoomDash

But, but, why? You don't need that much damage reduction certainly not in T3-T4. Just build a normal character and everything will die so fast you don't need to reduce damage. You really just EQ for damage? IDK man I just kill everything.


----------



## DoomDash

I made a quick Rift video of my Fire Shield Bash Crusader on T4. People say Crusaders don't have good single target damage but they are wrong. He is very good on T5 in parties too. Check out my AR at the end lol.




Pretty easy to gear for that, nothing extremely rare or hard about it ( besides my ice climbers which arent needed ). 51% elite dmg, 25% elite damage reduction. Shield is crafted, 1 set is crafted. Blackthornes super common. I would say viable at T6 if you have perfect gear. Swap out Pony for condemn fire rune on T6. Build is here: http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/doomdash-1527/DoomII/47910694


----------



## Rickles

I am starting to gear out my DarthSader again as well...

just got my maximus last night


----------



## Nethermir

*Completes EQ set, runs to T6*

After 2 minutes...

*Crawls back to T3*

Lol. I am so used to being using all offensive skills that I am surprised how hard everything hits in higher torments. Even in T4 co-op I die a lot. Looks like I need to rework my skills and passives.


----------



## Rickles

T3 is really a great spot to be though, it seems about the end of the line for purely offensive builds and the clear times are super fast. Once you get into t4+ you really have to start shifting some priority to living through crap (or play with a zDPS monk) and even then you will still die often.

T3 is the endgame until tiered rifts IMO


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I believe its where ever you can clear efficiently without much risk to dying. For me that's T4. Never understand people who want to slowly go through T6.


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I believe its where ever you can clear efficiently without much risk to dying. For me that's T4. Never understand people who want to slowly go through T6.


I demolish t6....its not "slow" by any means, lol. You just need the right gear....

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Salty-1623/hero/35084096


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I demolish t6....its not "slow" by any means, lol. You just need the right gear....
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Salty-1623/hero/35084096


thats a VERY Nice amulet you have


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I demolish t6....its not "slow" by any means, lol. You just need the right gear....
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Salty-1623/hero/35084096


Gear and a crapload of paragon lol.


----------



## MistaBernie

Awesome ammy for sure.

Need to get me a Cindercoat. And a couple of pieces of EQ gear. I think it's time to switch to a mainstream build. Hopefully my gear will support it for now..


----------



## Angrybutcher

I was kinda sad the night before the buff expiration. Ended up doing one last rift and got 3 different legendary blacksmith plans rather than gear lol. Great news to hear that buff is now the default


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I demolish t6....its not "slow" by any means, lol. You just need the right gear....
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Salty-1623/hero/35084096


I have basically the same gear and dmg ( slightly more actually ), and yeah I was referring to weaker parties, t6 isn't a problem for my barb.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## psyclum

T6 is easy if you are grouped with a 0dog. RoS is more about group synergy then solo dps... people don't seem to understand that part about the game.


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have basically the same gear and dmg ( slightly more actually ), and yeah I was referring to weaker parties, t6 isn't a problem for my barb.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


why are you still using earthen might? they nerfed that...it no longer procs from leapquakes.

You should try Frenzy - Maniac with unforgiving/beserker rage. I'm sure its better than hota build now due to sustain and 25% perm dmg increase, unless you're going to be giving up the strongarm proc to use reapers wraps to sustain hota from globes or using cota ancients for fury, but then you have to give up unity or SoJ for RORG for IK+MOTE Set.

It gets really silly when I belt swap with harringtons and have 25%dmg+20%bracers+120% from harringtons, and swap for my 30% sunkeeper....elite packs die in like 3-4 seconds, even faster with WOTB up, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> T6 is easy if you are grouped with a 0dog. RoS is more about group synergy then solo dps... people don't seem to understand that part about the game.


I don't agree...groups are a waste of time with how fast I can clear and groups hinder me....the amount of people on doom or my gear level is very slim. =P

If I want to group up and waste time then I'll hop on my WD and snooze my way through the game.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> ...groups are a waste of time with how fast I can clear and groups hinder me....the amount of people on doom or my gear level is very slim. =P
> 
> If I want to group up and waste time then I'll hop on my WD and snooze my way through the game.


I once spoke words not unlike your own while at dinner with my wife and kids. My wife leaned in, looked longingly into my eyes, and asked me if I knew the capital of Thailand. She must've been on the rag.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I once spoke words not unlike your own while at dinner with my wife and kids. My wife leaned in, looked longingly into my eyes, and asked me if I knew the capital of Thailand. She must've been on the rag.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> why are you still using earthen might? they nerfed that...it no longer procs from leapquakes.
> 
> You should try Frenzy - Maniac with unforgiving/beserker rage. I'm sure its better than hota build now due to sustain and 25% perm dmg increase, unless you're going to be giving up the strongarm proc to use reapers wraps to sustain hota from globes or using cota ancients for fury, but then you have to give up unity or SoJ for RORG for IK+MOTE Set.
> 
> It gets really silly when I belt swap with harringtons and have 25%dmg+20%bracers+120% from harringtons, and swap for my 30% sunkeeper....elite packs die in like 3-4 seconds, even faster with WOTB up, lol.
> I don't agree...groups are a waste of time with how fast I can clear and groups hinder me....the amount of people on doom or my gear level is very slim. =P
> 
> If I want to group up and waste time then I'll hop on my WD and snooze my way through the game.


I just prefer HOTA, and I don't feel like you need Reapers for Strong Arms ( as I still have my strong arms on ). I find fury gain to be about enough as is with earthin might + leap + wc. Yeah it got nerfed but I can still basically get a free EQ, and avalanche gens 30 fury for me.

When I do bounties I play it more like Alkaizer and I use Berserk Rage + CotA.

HOTA just feels so manly I can't get rid of it. Was certainly a bit better before but for the most party I can keep my fury up, or at least always be eqing / avalanching.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> T6 is easy if you are grouped with a 0dog. RoS is more about group synergy then solo dps... people don't seem to understand that part about the game.


agreed. This game is more fun in groups.


----------



## MR-e

defcon - about your build, how do you sustain? i see you have no significant fury spenders and no bloodthirst passive. do you just kill fast enough that it doesnt matter then pick up health globes? also, how does your barb fair with group play? my friends and i clear t6 in less than 10 mins so speed isn't an issue, but do you find yourself able to sustain well enough in group vs solo?


----------



## DoomDash

You can play EQ build kind of like ranged. EQ a bunch, stay on outside and when things get rough back up, eq, rinse repeat.


----------



## DefCoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> T6 is easy if you are grouped with a 0dog. RoS is more about group synergy then solo dps... people don't seem to understand that part about the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> defcon - about your build, how do you sustain? i see you have no significant fury spenders and no bloodthirst passive. do you just kill fast enough that it doesnt matter then pick up health globes? also, how does your barb fair with group play? my friends and i clear t6 in less than 10 mins so speed isn't an issue, but do you find yourself able to sustain well enough in group vs solo?


I use templar with unity and all the templars healing spells along with health globes to sustain myself....don't need anything else really, stuff dies really fast. I also do not play in groups so yeah...I don't know about that. I know I've watched videos on youtube of clears and timed myself and I am just as fast as a group as solo. (on barb).

I've done group stuff with my witch doctor and its just zzzzz, pets murder everything while I run around doing whatever I want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You can play EQ build kind of like ranged. EQ a bunch, stay on outside and when things get rough back up, eq, rinse repeat.


good pointers here for people new to eq barbs....you don't want to stay in all the time and take damage. Also you want to tactically place your EQ's if playing like this as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> defcon - about your build, how do you sustain? i see you have no significant fury spenders and no bloodthirst passive. do you just kill fast enough that it doesnt matter then pick up health globes? also, how does your barb fair with group play? my friends and i clear t6 in less than 10 mins so speed isn't an issue, but do you find yourself able to sustain well enough in group vs solo?


I was trying beserker rage out this morning. I didn't have any problems keeping fury max, and I'm not even using unforgiving or frenzy. My high CDR probably helps a lot though.


----------



## lemans81

Lets say I wanted to farm rifts on T1 super efficiently, what character and skills would I need....also lets throw cheapest gear in there. Lets also assume that is all this character will do.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets say I wanted to farm rifts on T1 super efficiently, what character and skills would I need....also lets throw cheapest gear in there. Lets also assume that is all this character will do.


And let's also say that I want to run a program to let it do tha-








Waaaait a second~

(in all seriousness, I have no idea. I'd guess a WD might be good, for a balance of survivability with pets, and damage?)


----------



## Nethermir

Yeah WD and Demon Hunter would be the fastest and most efficient way to farm. Not sure about wiz or monk, I haven't used them extensively.


----------



## H3||scr3am

DH, danetta's set for infinite vaulting, lots of +physical damage gear (reapers, ammy, andy's) and 2 big ole emeralds in your danetta's set.

vault + action shot rune
preparation + Punishment rune for more Hatred
companion wolf
multi shot
fan of knives

items:
sash of knives
danetta's
Warzechain armguards

make sure to have 25% move speeed

IDK, that's how I'd do it currently I guess...


----------



## lemans81

I can't say anything for monks, I always try builds of my own making before I check others. My monks are terrible I have tried holy, fire, and lightning with no luck.

My meteor sorc can do it fairly quickly but elites can be troublesome if I can't move. I was hoping a cheap specific build might help.


----------



## RX7-2nr

All gear is cheap now considering free is the major way to get it.


----------



## MistaBernie

Anyone know if the crit from Sever's 'Rest in Pieces' ability will trigger Barb's Bloodshed rune of Battle Rage (Crits cause an explosion dealing 20% of the damage done to all nearby enemies)? Seems pretty broken if so..


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I can't say anything for monks, I always try builds of my own making before I check others. My monks are terrible I have tried holy, fire, and lightning with no luck.
> 
> My meteor sorc can do it fairly quickly but elites can be troublesome if I can't move. I was hoping a cheap specific build might help.


The bad thing about monk is when they changed their skills, they messed with damage types... Fire would have been epic if they left fulminating onslaught (fire dmg) on SSS alone... but they did not... Therefore, the most luck I have been having thus far (and lets keep in mind here that I have only been playing diablo3 again for maybe the last 1 1/2-2 weeks so I haven't even had time to farm GREAT god gear yet like some of you other folks here) is with a dual elemental build. I use lightning and fire. Look at my monk in my profile below. I can do t4 decently... but i do solo t3 for speed. elite packs take a second or two to get going... but onces i pop epiphany and get all the palms down... then just cyclone, cyclone, hundred fists, cyclone, cyclone, hundred fists until they all blow up at once. This isnt the end build im going for... but with just under 2 weeks of playing the expansion (i played for 5 days after release then stopped for ESO), I think i'm doing pretty well.

Also for group builds, you can swap a few skills to buff whole grou dmg even more... but with just palms alone and a WD or OP crusader (crusaders and WDs are broken IMHO), everything dies isntantly on t4-t5. The only task is surviving lol.

WDs are broken because their damage is just too insane... 1-2 billion damage crits? <<< stupid
Crusaders are only broken because of ease of survivability while still being able to shell decent damage... Monks can survive T6 all day easy with cheap gear... but all their skills will be defensive which equals literally zero damage, so it would be 110% pointless...

Monks are probably the worst, but I think that with uber gear, they can be one of the best in some instances.

*I made a t1 speed farm tempest rush/bell spam build* with crap gear (crap roll legs I found and what not), and I could 1 shot white mobs with tempest rush, had almost infinite spirit... and over 35% move speed not counting tempest rush... I had NO holy dmg +% (which would have made bells hit harder), and had a couple skill slots to toy with.. (SSS? blinding flash for more dmg? who knows...).

Like I said, I haven't been playing long enough yet to experiment with different builds efficiently... but when i find good rolls on leg items i throw them in stash so eventually i will be able to test properly...

The MAIN thing they need to buff... at least for monks... would be diabos. Allow ONLY diabos to roll higher damage. Not all 2 handers (because of stupid crusader skill







) and then get rid of the last nerf to armor bonus from dexterity... it used to be 100% then 50% now 30%... stupid blizzard... put it back to at least 50% so we can survive higher torments without HAVING to use so many defensive skills...

The thing that makes me mad is you only get a few main stat rolls on items... and if you want to do good damage as a monk and survive... you can completely ignore key slots that would normally be used for offense...you have to use them for defense...

simple suggestions... ROLL BACK! If dodge is monks primary defense... let us dodge elemental ground effects! (this is the only thing that kills me quickly and I have 1300+ on every resistance)... and/or give us armor bonus back...


----------



## Sainesk

> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Anyone know if the crit from Sever's 'Rest in Pieces' ability will trigger Barb's Bloodshed rune of Battle Rage (Crits cause an explosion dealing 20% of the damage done to all nearby enemies)? Seems pretty broken if so..


Nope it doesn't, Sever is mildly amusing aesthetically with the huge (fake) numbers but it doesn't actually do anything (I think i've seen my DH with Harrington Waistguard crit 100m+ with conduit shrines so less entertaining for myself).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> WDs are broken because their damage is just too insane... 1-2 billion damage crits? <<< stupid
> Crusaders are only broken because of ease of survivability while still being able to shell decent damage... Monks can survive T6 all day easy with cheap gear... but all their skills will be defensive which equals literally zero damage, so it would be 110% pointless...


the 1 bil+ crits have already been nerfed. the jade build is still strong, but it wont crit for 1 bil+ dmg now.

crusaders IMO is in a good place where other classes should balance towards.

T6 monk in cheap gear and survival build is fine as long as they are an old school implosion palm monk. most people feel monk is weak because they aren't aware of how powerful implosion palm really is. they choose to go the LTK/bell route and decided that is weak. do monk need work? sure. but they are nowhere near as weak as people think. the devs remembers how powerful implosion palm is (especially with the fist of az'turrasq) and is the reason why the said monks are in a good place. the primary problem with monk is not that they are weak, but the problem is they are only strong IF they use implosion palm build.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the 1 bil+ crits have already been nerfed. the jade build is still strong, but it wont crit for 1 bil+ dmg now.
> 
> crusaders IMO is in a good place where other classes should balance towards.
> 
> T6 monk in cheap gear and survival build is fine as long as they are an old school implosion palm monk. most people feel monk is weak because they aren't aware of how powerful implosion palm really is. they choose to go the LTK/bell route and decided that is weak. do monk need work? sure. but they are nowhere near as weak as people think. the devs remembers how powerful implosion palm is (especially with the fist of az'turrasq) and is the reason why the said monks are in a good place. *the primary problem with monk is not that they are weak, but the problem is they are only strong IF they use implosion palm build.*


I don't know anything about monks, but if exploding palm is the only way to be strong then the class is indeed weak.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I don't agree...groups are a waste of time with how fast I can clear and groups hinder me....the amount of people on doom or my gear level is very slim. =P
> 
> If I want to group up and waste time then I'll hop on my WD and snooze my way through the game.


well if you are confident with your abilities and play style, then by all means, however you do miss out on the full group magic find bonus. however i feel sorry for you if you have never been in a well built group where the synergy between different players/classes comes into play.

for example, an implosion palm monk with breaking wave. overawe, and forbidden palace more then pays for his ride on any group as long as you have 1 strong dmg dealer in the group. a 0dog can more then double the dps output of any class as long as they have reapers wrap. and this is on top of the fact that they offer big bad voodoo for elite packs. I group with a crusader that is currently able to dish out anywhere between 300m to over 500m dmg per swing depending on the size of the pack we are fighting due to the synergy of the group members. it's not as fast as you claim you can kill, but the full group loot bonus sure is nice.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I don't know anything about monks, but if exploding palm is the only way to be strong then the class is indeed weak.


agreed, however when used properly, the fist of az'turrasq is maybe the most brokenly OP weapon in the game







the significance of the build is that it scales DIRECTLY with the difficulty of the content. the harder the content is, the more powerful the build becomes. very few items/build/abilities in game are based on that type of mechanic. other builds do NOT scale with the content directly so going from T1 to T6 presents a big problem. this is NOT the case with fist of az'turrasq. it's as deadly at T6 as it is in T1







in the proper hands. entirely packs of mobs just suddenly vanish into piles of gold and loot







granted, this assumes you have a "capable" detonator in the group, that knows to focus on the lit palm fuse. but when you have good team work, it's really funny to see how efficient things become.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I completely agree about that weapon. It's _way_ overpowered. The first time I saw the build working as you described I thought someone was hacking. Champions were going from 1/2 or 3/4 health to dead instantly. I kept asking the guy what was going on, I inspected him but didn't notice the affix on the weapon- and even after I had to google exploding palm to see what it was. Definitely the most OP thing I've seen in this game yet.


----------



## lemans81

So obviously a long way to go on most of them, but considering I only started playing again when RoS came out, finished the new characters two weeks ago, and have a sick wife+4 kids to stop me from playing(and a 60+ hour a week job)....not too bad? Suggestions?

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353


----------



## Robin Nio

Got this demon hunter to 70 yesterday and not doing to bad







.
Edit: Also got 53% fire damage.
Edit2: 830k dps now with about the same fire damage.


----------



## Pendulum

What drivers are you guys using? I got the game 2 weeks before RoS it ran silky smooth, since RoS release it's been running poorly. Slightly stuttering, I was running a rock solid 60 FPS now I'm running at around 45 with the same settings.
I'm using a GTX 460 [get over it







] with 337.50 drivers. Nobody else seems to have this issue.


----------



## lemans81

So now my goal is to get all 12 characters with different builds, to at least 1 million e-DPS. 1 of 12 there.....but with that said I gained at least 100,000 dps on each character since yesterday...so we shall see.


----------



## Phaelynar

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/phaelynar-1830/Dinbu/48198077

6/6 Akkhan Holy Shotgun crusader.

Game is easy as hell now.

T6 solo is boring as hell. I prefer groups.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the 1 bil+ crits have already been nerfed. the jade build is still strong, but it wont crit for 1 bil+ dmg now.
> 
> crusaders IMO is in a good place where other classes should balance towards.
> 
> T6 monk in cheap gear and survival build is fine as long as they are an old school implosion palm monk. most people feel monk is weak because they aren't aware of how powerful implosion palm really is. they choose to go the LTK/bell route and decided that is weak. do monk need work? sure. but they are nowhere near as weak as people think. the devs remembers how powerful implosion palm is (especially with the fist of az'turrasq) and is the reason why the said monks are in a good place. the primary problem with monk is not that they are weak, but the problem is they are only strong IF they use implosion palm build.


I know exactly about the implosion palm build... but even in t6 it sucks. period. I have to respectfully disagree. The ONLY argument you can make in any sense of monks being anywhere remotely near a "good place", is if you are in a group of very high DPS players. Even implosion palm monks cant kill anywhere near as fast (in the same quality gears) as other classes. That is just the fact of it. BUT, throw a monk in a good group in T6, ANY monk that has the crappiest doable gear (survival+spirit) and it indeed makes the group near godly no matter how crappy the monk is. Even if the monk had 20k sheet dps... SO, this is why I say monks are weak and other classes are broke... Toying around, I played with two builds last night that put my monk around 1 mil sheet dps (one holy build, the other fire/lightning hybrid), and I still couldn't kill anywhere near as fast as some of my buddies (EQ barbs, crusader, and WDs) solo. ...and may I just point out some of them didn't even have over 600k sheet dps...


----------



## RX7-2nr

Monks I've grouped with don't have problems killing stuff.


----------



## DoomDash

Monk + WD on T6 = made my really nicely geared EQ barb feel almost useless. Seriously has to be the most broken combo out there. Also my very good monk buddy calls palm the most op skill in the game. Maybe it sucks solo but in T6 its the best.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I know exactly about the implosion palm build... but even in t6 it sucks. period. I have to respectfully disagree. The ONLY argument you can make in any sense of monks being anywhere remotely near a "good place", is if you are in a group of very high DPS players. Even implosion palm monks cant kill anywhere near as fast (in the same quality gears) as other classes. That is just the fact of it. BUT, throw a monk in a good group in T6, ANY monk that has the crappiest doable gear (survival+spirit) and it indeed makes the group near godly no matter how crappy the monk is. Even if the monk had 20k sheet dps... SO, this is why I say monks are weak and other classes are broke... Toying around, I played with two builds last night that put my monk around 1 mil sheet dps (one holy build, the other fire/lightning hybrid), and I still couldn't kill anywhere near as fast as some of my buddies (EQ barbs, crusader, and WDs) solo. ...and may I just point out some of them didn't even have over 600k sheet dps...


well... i did try to invite you into my T6 group a couple times. however, you were busy at the time







it may not be as fast as you like it, but we don't have a problem with clearing T6 as a decent pace. if you insist on being the "dps" of the group, then the current iteration of the monk class is not the right way to go (especially on T6 since survivability becomes an issue). but if you have sharp eyes and are able to light some palm fuses, I know people who can detonate those palms pretty quick







especially if they had monk support such as breaking wave, forbidden palace and overawe. yes you DO need at least 1 person in the group with very high DPS. but that's easy to come by if you have a 0dog in the group as support







alot easier then to find an old school implosion palm at least









basically, killing whites is a none issue. when it comes to elites, i'll drop my voodoo and the monk implodes and drop forbidden palace inside the voodoo with a few lit palm fuses.... and packs of mobs simply disappear into piles of gold/loot. if the monk is able to survive close combat, they can even throw in their bells/LTKs as long as they have reapers wraps on since there is a 0dog in the group. however the most effective T6 monk currently is fist of az'turrasq + shield since survival is an issue on T6. alot of the time the monks i group with would spam mantra of healing instead of overawe, but our dps is high enough that it's not a big deal losing 36% dps buff from overawe spam.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well... i did try to invite you into my T6 group a couple times. however, you were busy at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it may not be as fast as you like it, but we don't have a problem with clearing T6 as a decent pace. if you insist on being the "dps" of the group, then the current iteration of the monk class is not the right way to go (especially on T6 since survivability becomes an issue). but if you have sharp eyes and are able to light some palm fuses, I know people who can detonate those palms pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if they had monk support such as breaking wave, forbidden palace and overawe. yes you DO need at least 1 person in the group with very high DPS. but that's easy to come by if you have a 0dog in the group as support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot easier then to find an old school implosion palm at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basically, killing whites is a none issue. when it comes to elites, i'll drop my voodoo and the monk implodes and drop forbidden palace inside the voodoo with a few lit palm fuses.... and packs of mobs simply disappear into piles of gold/loot. if the monk is able to survive close combat, they can even throw in their bells/LTKs as long as they have reapers wraps on since there is a 0dog in the group. however the most effective T6 monk currently is fist of az'turrasq + shield since survival is an issue on T6. alot of the time the monks i group with would spam mantra of healing instead of overawe, but our dps is high enough that it's not a big deal losing 36% dps buff from overawe spam.


No no I totally agree with you guys and get what your saying. I really do. Monk are essential in a good high dps elite group for t5-t6 speed farming. The only thing I am on the opposing side of is the statement of "monks being in a good, or even OK place." Just saying there should be an option for monks to be a force to reckon with solo... The tempest rush bell spam builds can make it close... but even then it requires so much specifics on gear/skill choices compared to other classes to get the same effectiveness solo, and some would still argue the damage output still doesn't compare with relatively equivalent gear/play time.

Palm most definitely is the most OP skill in game. The implosion palm effectively nukes everything within 34 yards at a time. With epiphany, you just teleport around and blow up everything wit a high dps buddy... im not arguing there







It IS fun... and most times i'd prefer to play in a group anyway... But having probably somewhere near 12k hours on my monk and playing him since launch day... I have never really felt like the class has ever been in a place that was as efficient as other classes...


----------



## psyclum

yah, it's fortunate/unfortunate that 0dog was marked for extinction because it's definitely the "rule breaker" build for RoS







so many rules do not apply when grouped with a 0dog that it practically breaks the game(along with reapers wraps of course)







people no longer have to deal with resource costs and for the most part cooldowns are also mitigated by the over abundance of resource.

for example, you take the current wand of woh build which is a cooldown limited build and supply it with unlimited arcane power? what you have is instead of spamming generators during cooldown, you can spam meteor instead







so explosive blast, meteor shower, meteor shower, repeat







it effectively more then double the dps output of the build and you wouldn't need to change a thing on your toon except switching to reapers wraps or swapping one of your passives to power hungry. demon hunters can literally spam cluster arrows none stop w/o ever having to worry about resource and same goes with a bell/LTK monk. barbs can either spam HotA all day long or they can throw a full boulder every 2 seconds or less. that's ALOT of dps around just to detonate those palms









I think dev's feel monk is "in a good place" because they expect everyone to take advantage of the most OP skill set and run with it. and if nothing else, I feel implosion palm monk is "in a good place" especially with fist of az'turrasq. the "anomaly" is actually the lack of current gen monks using that build







so... I think the "better" way to describe this situation is more of "the dev's are in a bad place" rather then "monks are in a good place" because they can't really "buff" the monk class knowing there is a monster build like implosion palm out there. if they buff monks and people go back to implosion palm, that would make monks instantly OP with that combo. what would happen if a monk can implosion palm and detonate their own palms? why would they need anyone else along for the ride? they would only get into groups for the magic find bonus essentially they would solo like barbs used to do because they would dash ahead, and kill packs of elites off all by themselves faster then the group can catch up to them









what it comes down to is no other skill in game scales directly with the content like the way palm does. the more powerful the mobs become, the more powerful palm becomes. and this is the problem with monks right now. it's impossible to "balance" the monk class for solo w/o making them OP in a group because no one can do what palm can do. so... like it or not, that's why monks are stuck in the place they are stuck in right now. it's all because of palm


----------



## Cryosis00

Monks are not in a good place. The fact Monks can play support in a T6 group only masks the issues.

Being pigeon holed into a support build for others is not fun for a majority of players.

The support monk makes the point of the game, acquiring legendaries, to do harder content, meaningless. A support monk needs a couple legs and the rest rares to do T6. So all the gear you acquire is for what? To play low torments? Nobody wants to go backwards in difficulty.

The monks that are running T6 solo are low CDR seven sided strike fire monks where double unity follower is a must. Geez do they kill slow.

I don't want to see any class nerfed. It is fun doing tons of damage. Just want Blizz to do a once over on the Monks

A quick fix would be to reduce the resource cost of of LTK or WoL. Would help the sustain in high torments. Even with resource cost reduction gear these are still painful but necessary spenders.


----------



## likethegun

It would be a rather simple fix... Buff diabos. Not all 2 handers... just diabos... then make exploding palm a skill that can't be used with a 2 handed weaopn. There, problem solved.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> A quick fix would be to reduce the resource cost of of LTK or WoL. Would help the sustain in high torments. Even with resource cost reduction gear these are still painful but necessary spenders.


that more or less becomes the problem because with affordable LTK or WoL they become capable of detonating their own palms at high torment. in essence that will instantly make the class OP since nothing else in the game can scale directly with the difficulty of the game like that. that's why i said the devs are in a bad place because any changes that makes other builds viable instantly becomes OP when combined with implosion palm. it may be that in order to make other monk builds viable they will have to make palm an extincted build just like they did with wiz critical mass, wd 0dog, or any number of builds that they killed off in the past.

personally I would like to see palm exist as a viable skill, but the question is how do you balance a skill so powerful in a group while still keeping the class from becoming the 1 man killing machine that doesn't actually need the rest of the group and kills as fast if not faster then the rest of the group combined?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> It would be a rather simple fix... Buff diabos. Not all 2 handers... just diabos... then make exploding palm a skill that can't be used with a 2 handed weaopn. There, problem solved.


so... basically a diabo that cut the cost of LTK/WoL by 50% but disable the use of palm? interesting proposal. however, i can see people swapping weapons mid fight. light the palms, then switch to diabo to detonate. it's closer to a solution, but i think general player population would get around minor limitations like that after a few youtube/twitch vids. i'm sure we all remember that gold find/magic find gear switch macro that alot of people were running back in vanilla







a weapon switching macro wouldn't be that hard to come up with









i think palm will eventually suffer the fate of critical mass of wizzys. it's too much work for dev's to try to balance while keeping in line with what they want to accomplish with the class.


----------



## Decade

Hey guys, wonder if y'all could give me some direction with my wizard? I'm a fairly casual player and tend to stick with solo T1, current build/items: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mutiny-1336/hero/41130361 I'm currently _trying_ to get more damage and drop toughness, but RNG doesn't always cooperate. I very much like the melee AoE style of audacity, but still find myself using disintegrate pretty often. Currently lacking the funds to re-roll the +meteor damage on the helm to something more beneficial.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so... basically a diabo that cut the cost of LTK/WoL by 50% but disable the use of palm? interesting proposal. however, i can see people swapping weapons mid fight. light the palms, then switch to diabo to detonate. it's closer to a solution, but i think general player population would get around minor limitations like that after a few youtube/twitch vids. i'm sure we all remember that gold find/magic find gear switch macro that alot of people were running back in vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a weapon switching macro wouldn't be that hard to come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think palm will eventually suffer the fate of critical mass of wizzys. it's too much work for dev's to try to balance while keeping in line with what they want to accomplish with the class.


I agree. but for the core game in and of itself, it would be a legitimate proposal. Plus, blizz would still monitor and ban macro use... things like auto hot key and what not.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Hey guys, wonder if y'all could give me some direction with my wizard? I'm a fairly casual player and tend to stick with solo T1, current build/items: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mutiny-1336/hero/41130361 I'm currently _trying_ to get more damage and drop toughness, but RNG doesn't always cooperate. I very much like the melee AoE style of audacity, but still find myself using disintegrate pretty often. Currently lacking the funds to re-roll the +meteor damage on the helm to something more beneficial.


reroll more of your gear. if you want to drop toughness, roll off the vitality or resist all into crit damage or something.


----------



## yahu

My WD is at ~988k/4mil toughness on the profile page (I think that is what people refer to as sheet dps). I'm not using pierce the veil (though I suppose I could as locusts is the only real resource eater, but that is on with creeping death). I was able to get two pieces of Jade and two pieces of helltooth, plus using manajuma's set at the moment. I got a zuni chest the other day from kadala, but that is all I've seen.

I'm running T4 efficiently, and T3 is almost auto-pilot. Overall I'm happy but not necessarily content as a mostly solo player (I work odd hours so playing with friends is challenging). I've had interesting drops to this point, so I know it could be better. I cannot for the life of me get a good amulet or rings to drop, to the point where I'm using all yellows in those 3 spots, and even those could be better (I finally gave up and crafted as close to what I could get).

Anyhoo, I'd say the WD is strong, but I'm not running T6. I know I could be with a few more drops, but I'm not there yet.

On a side note, I started running a Crusader with my son (finally bit the bullet and upgraded him to RoS). It is a lot of fun so far playing as a tank - not having to worry as much about ground effects and what not. I thought high MP was easy to level with but Torment leveling seems extremely easy. Basically two sit-down sessions over a couple weekends and I'm already 50+


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Hey guys, wonder if y'all could give me some direction with my wizard? I'm a fairly casual player and tend to stick with solo T1, current build/items: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Mutiny-1336/hero/41130361 I'm currently _trying_ to get more damage and drop toughness, but RNG doesn't always cooperate. I very much like the melee AoE style of audacity, but still find myself using disintegrate pretty often. Currently lacking the funds to re-roll the +meteor damage on the helm to something more beneficial.


I agree with RX7 above. Reroll your gloves and legs Vitality to something more useful. Would be a lot cheaper than rerolling the legendaries. Also switch to the Enchantress or Scoundrel for more dps. At your toughness, you shouldn't need the Templar (unless the website is jacked up, which it may be).


----------



## Tchernobyl

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12675107469?page=51#1001

Post made 2 weeks ago:
Quote:


> Hello, Monks!
> 
> I've been keeping a close eye on this thread (and others) so when it came time to talk a little bit about patch 2.0.5, and the future of Monks, this seemed like a good place to do it. I've updated the posting limit in this thread, so feel free to keep it alive.
> 
> I'd like to start by pointing out that patch 2.0.5 wasn't really intended to focus much on class balance when it first was scheduled, but there were some circumstances that resulted in it including a lot of class changes, particularly for the Crusader. The Crusader is not only the newest class in Diablo III (and a big feature of Reaper of Souls), but was in a state that (we felt) merited some immediate tuning and balancing, so 2.0.5 did end up featuring a lot of Crusader changes.
> 
> That said, while 2.0.5 didn't include many changes to Monks, it doesn't mean we feel there isn't room for improvement (or that your feedback has fallen on deaf ears). Instead, we have many changes planned for patch 2.1.0, which is our first big content patch for Reaper of Souls and first big opportunity to do some meaningful evaluations for each class, Monk included.
> 
> Our future goals for the Monk in 2.1.0 focus improving core class attributes, class abilities, and addressing Legendaries that need improvement. You should all be able to see (and test out) these changes soon™ on the 2.1.0 PTR once its live. (Note: Initially, the PTR will not have all the changes we want to do for 2.1.0, but as the PTR progresses, more changes will be added. Also note that we do not have an ETA for the 2.1.0 PTR at this time.)
> 
> We also want to let you all know that we will be improving some of the underwhelming Set items. The following Sets will be receiving buffs or redesigns to their full-Set bonuses in 2.1.0 and will be retroactive, so keep those pieces:
> 
> • Firebird's Finery
> • Raiment of a Thousand Storms
> • Monkey King's Garb
> • Thorns of the Invoker
> • The Shadow's Mantle


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so... basically a diabo that cut the cost of LTK/WoL by 50% but disable the use of palm? interesting proposal. however, i can see people swapping weapons mid fight. light the palms, then switch to diabo to detonate. it's closer to a solution, but i think general player population would get around minor limitations like that after a few youtube/twitch vids. i'm sure we all remember that gold find/magic find gear switch macro that alot of people were running back in vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a weapon switching macro wouldn't be that hard to come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think palm will eventually suffer the fate of critical mass of wizzys. it's too much work for dev's to try to balance while keeping in line with what they want to accomplish with the class.


My Barb uses some 2H hammer that reduced Seismic Slam fury cost by 50%. Couple that with my current resource cost reduction and Cindercoat. I can spam Seismic Slam and never run out of fury all while criting mobs in a cone for 20 - 40 mil.

It would be nice to see a skill changing Diabo in the same sense.

Exploding Palm probably needs to be changed/nerfed to give the class as a whole better balance.

For now my FOTM WD will have to do. Oh how I loath the passive gameplay of the WD pet build. Beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> reroll more of your gear. if you want to drop toughness, roll off the vitality or resist all into crit damage or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I agree with RX7 above. Reroll your gloves and legs Vitality to something more useful. Would be a lot cheaper than rerolling the legendaries. Also switch to the Enchantress or Scoundrel for more dps. At your toughness, you shouldn't need the Templar (unless the website is jacked up, which it may be).


Thanks for the input guys. The site doesn't take into account paragon points and possibly some passives along with energy armor, it seems. Running 323K damage, 6.18 million toughness, and 12K healing on in game stats. Will definitely move to the enchantress or scoundrel short term, and work on building up cash reserves to throw away on rerolls.

Did reroll my gloves and a ring for +37% and +38% crit damage, brought it up 44K. Sadly, my legs vitality rerolls into defensive stats or +dmg on signature spell and that's a bit secondary what I would have wanted.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. The site doesn't take into account paragon points and possibly some passives along with energy armor, it seems. Running 323K damage, 6.18 million toughness, and 12K healing on in game stats. Will definitely move to the enchantress or scoundrel short term, and work on building up cash reserves to throw away on rerolls.


Your profile damage doesn't take into account skills, paragon points, or passives. It also doesn't count in % skill damage, or special unique abilities (Thunderfury is going to do a lot more damage then a plain weapon with similar DPS, since it has a nice bonus that shoots lightning for 300% damage).

I also suggest adding yourself on Diabloprogress, that can really help you with gear choices with the calculator, and see your adjusted DPS for elemental and elite %. My barb is a pretty good example of how bad of a gauge the profile DPS can be: http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/crazy9000-1143/SMASHERTHUL/13881848

387k profile DPS, 1.3m elite elemental DPS. That's still decreasing his "real" damage by a bunch since it's thinking every other attack is going to be using his 500 damage offhand, which doesn't happen.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. The site doesn't take into account paragon points and possibly some passives along with energy armor, it seems. Running 323K damage, 6.18 million toughness, and 12K healing on in game stats. Will definitely move to the enchantress or scoundrel short term, and work on building up cash reserves to throw away on rerolls.


Speaking of Energy Armor, ditch it too. If you're wanting more DPS and less toughness use something else. Magic Weapon/ Force Weapon would be good.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> My Barb uses some 2H hammer that reduced Seismic Slam fury cost by 50%. Couple that with my current resource cost reduction and Cindercoat. I can spam Seismic Slam and never run out of fury all while criting mobs in a cone for 20 - 40 mil.
> 
> It would be nice to see a skill changing Diabo in the same sense.
> 
> Exploding Palm probably needs to be changed/nerfed to give the class as a whole better balance.
> 
> For now my FOTM WD will have to do. Oh how I loath the passive gameplay of the WD pet build. Beggers can't be choosers.


This is my dream weapon currently, but it has to roll perfect for me to switch to it. Basically it needs 2700 dps, socket, str, and the last slot needs to be 15% Seismic Slam damage. Then I will switch.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> My Barb uses some 2H hammer that reduced Seismic Slam fury cost by 50%. Couple that with my current resource cost reduction and Cindercoat. I can spam Seismic Slam and never run out of fury all while criting mobs in a cone for 20 - 40 mil.
> 
> It would be nice to see a skill changing Diabo in the same sense.
> 
> Exploding Palm probably needs to be changed/nerfed to give the class as a whole better balance.
> 
> For now my FOTM WD will have to do. Oh how I loath the passive gameplay of the WD pet build. Beggers can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dream weapon currently, but it has to roll perfect for me to switch to it. Basically it needs 2700 dps, socket, str, and the last slot needs to be 15% Seismic Slam damage. Then I will switch.
Click to expand...

I get the feeling that things you turn to soul, would be cherished heirlooms I would treasure forever.....


----------



## Phaelynar

Doubt it. I have about 400 souls and I've given away at least another 400. I did give away tri-fecta strength tasked and theos as I didn't need them. That's why I prefer to play in groups. At the 10 minute group T6 level, most people exchange a lot of drops with each other that may have been souls otherwise.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This is my dream weapon currently, but it has to roll perfect for me to switch to it. Basically it needs 2700 dps, socket, str, and the last slot needs to be 15% Seismic Slam damage. Then I will switch.


Mine luckily rolled a socket but then scorned me with a +VIT roll that I had to roll off for STR.

It's a DPS decrease for me over my other weapons but running with Ancients (with fire rune) with 3piece IK + RROG I think makes up for my overall DPS loss.

In any case, it is a nice change of pace over EQ set and my No fury generator HOTA build.


----------



## Fr0sty

been a while since i actually posted in this very thread.

paragon 447 at the moment.

does anyone have a goal in term of paragon level they want to reach before a specific date?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Doubt it. I have about 400 souls and I've given away at least another 400. I did give away tri-fecta strength tasked and theos as I didn't need them. That's why I prefer to play in groups. At the 10 minute group T6 level, most people exchange a lot of drops with each other that may have been souls otherwise.


I need to run with you. I've been hoping for tasker/theo Pho-evah! In fact, I got Jade Harvester's gauntlets to drop when I was hoping for TT gloves.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> been a while since i actually posted in this very thread.
> 
> paragon 447 at the moment.
> 
> does anyone have a goal in term of paragon level they want to reach before a specific date?


600 by next month some time.







. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## lemans81

I ran with a guy today think his user was wozzy or something, he was 635 which is the highest I have personally see.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd like to hit 600 "someday" but that would take a lot of time... I've been leveling pretty decent now that I can do the higher torments alright though.


----------



## likethegun

is 800 technically max then?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> is 800 technically max then?


After 800, I think every point goes into the first one. Notice there's no caps on main stat or vit.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> After 800, I think every point goes into the first one. Notice there's no caps on main stat or vit.


Ahh i didn't know that...


----------



## yahu

dear god, I can only imagine the exp required to ding from 800 to 801!


----------



## lemans81

Ok so thanks to random chance Crazy9000 was doing I think a T3 A1 bounty....we were just messing around in the game. He killed the burrowers at the farm....then I left and went to do other things. He went in the basement and opened the chest and was like come back I found a legendary in the chest....I come back and see a two handed sword. I realize this is something everyone else probably has, but there from that chest is a maximus....so perfect for my fire crusader. Been at the top of my list to get since I first saw one on 3rd day of RoS. I am sure there are things I have never even seen that would be higher on my list but this was attainable. Just had to share.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so thanks to random chance Crazy9000 was doing I think a T3 A1 bounty....we were just messing around in the game. He killed the burrowers at the farm....then I left and went to do other things. He went in the basement and opened the chest and was like come back I found a legendary in the chest....I come back and see a two handed sword. I realize this is something everyone else probably has, but there from that chest is a maximus....so perfect for my fire crusader. Been at the top of my list to get since I first saw one on 3rd day of RoS. I am sure there are things I have never even seen that would be higher on my list but this was attainable. Just had to share.


My firesader has what I like to call unlucky luck - found all these while leveling him to 70











Spoiler: Pics











All 12 of my heroes are 70 now so never have to see a below level 70 legendary again. On a side note my weapon throw/boulder toss HC Barb completed all of the torment boss achievs, I think this was the best item she found (found in normal):



Spoiler: Pic







Truly lived up to her character name (Immortal), survived the biggest challenge of HC - Blizzard's servers.


----------



## yahu

I got the below day 1 or two. I don't use 2-handers, but my Enchantress has been keeping it warm (so to speak) for my eventual lvl70 'sader. Not a bad base roll, though it had a whack ton of vitality on it that I had to roll off for the socket; I wish I could have re-rolled dmg or added dmg% (though this came before they fixed dmg% so I probably wouldn't have).


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I got the below day 1 or two. I don't use 2-handers, but my Enchantress has been keeping it warm (so to speak) for my eventual lvl70 'sader. Not a bad base roll, though it had a whack ton of vitality on it that I had to roll off for the socket; I wish I could have re-rolled dmg or added dmg% (though this came before they fixed dmg% so I probably wouldn't have).


That's a good damage roll, but sadly it doesn't have strength and is a low fire damage roll. I don't know if it would even be worth using, if you have a half decent weapon.


----------



## yahu

^LOL - oh yah...no STR. Looks like my enchantress gets to keep it. :\


----------



## DoomDash

This is the 5th~ maximus I found, best one so far. I'd like one with 2700 dmg 1000 STR and 20% though







.


----------



## DoomDash

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/26tjl3/current_state_of_the_barbarian_in_d3/
.


----------



## Cotton

I found one of those yesterday and its pretty fun. The chains hit for the mid millions.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/26tjl3/current_state_of_the_barbarian_in_d3/
> .


Good thing they don't balance the entire game around viability in T6.


----------



## Phaelynar

They are going to be introducing tiered rifts though. With a palm/pull monk, a jade wd, and two other dps, I don't see how you could ever fail unless the tiers became so insanely difficult that everyone gets 1 shot.

Most likely Blizz will nerf all the current T6 easy farm builds so that it makes surviving at that level incredibly difficult.


----------



## Quarazhi

Anyone wanting to play? Got both Skype and RoS

Skype: Kongen.ed, will show up as DriftinCooper

Battle.net ID: Quarazhi#2233 EU server.


----------



## Masked

Got some gear for my WD last night and now he's just an outright MONSTER.

Changed my build around a little and wow...Just, wow.

If anyone wants to do T2 runs...Just invite or say something in chat -- I'm normally watching House M.D. on the other screen so my attention span is severely limited.


----------



## yahu

^I was up @ 530A but was crashing hard (I took some meds that hit me like vicodin in that they make me want to curl up in a ball and hibernate). I thought jumping on D3 would help, so I hit up a T3 rift with my WD. I literally fell asleep about 5 times and ended up walking endlessly into walls, but didn't die. I had turned on pierce the veil just for funsies and was simply melting everything.

I need to try T5 again as I usually play T4 for what I feel is a good level of time to clear + legendary drop rate. I hit 5 T3 rifts in a row last week where I didn't get a legendary drop or Forgotten Souls from the rift guardian. Talk about some horrible luck.

Oh yeah, I also found out that if you leave all the crap on the ground around the rift guardian when he dies, you can lose a lot of it. The RG was a version of Ghom and his lingering fart cloud was more than I wanted to deal with at the time. I cleared the rest of that specific level (didn't enter a portal) and went back to him and all the blood shards, mat material, and I think gems were gone.

I'm pretty sure all that remained were weapon/gear drops (blues and yellows). Anyone else have that happen? I should have obviously manned up and ran around that fart cloud popping spirit walk to pick up the lootz. I know for a fact that I didn't get the blood shards as I only had 19 when all was said and done, and I'm pretty sure I had checked before entering the rift and I had 19 going in. Regardless, on T3/T4 you definitely get more than 19 shards.


----------



## Dilyn

I was just wondering if anyone wanted to play with me! Just started getting back into D3, got my wizard up to 70 and was doing the fun little adventure mode for a while when I realized, I never played a demon hunter like I wanted to!
So I started one, and it's really boring with no friends.
Anyone want in? I haven't gotten very far - still under level ten haha.


----------



## JR88

no Diablo 3 was/is kinda a disappointment... D2 was even cooler/better haha


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone wanted to play with me! Just started getting back into D3, got my wizard up to 70 and was doing the fun little adventure mode for a while when I realized, I never played a demon hunter like I wanted to!
> So I started one, and it's really boring with no friends.
> Anyone want in? I haven't gotten very far - still under level ten haha.


It would help if you post your IGN and server so people could add you


----------



## RX7-2nr

I made a monk a few days ago, level 66 now. Exploding Palm is ridiculous.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I made a monk a few days ago, level 66 now. Exploding Palm is ridiculous.


If you like exploding palm THE FIST OF AZ'TURRASQ is the weapon you want.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> If you like exploding palm THE FIST OF AZ'TURRASQ is the weapon you want.


and make some holy shotgun crusaders







they are quite good at detonating palms


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> no Diablo 3 was/is kinda a disappointment... D2 was even cooler/better haha


D3 original I'd agree 11100000%. Reaper is better than D2 IMO.


----------



## Nethermir

I still wish D3 looked like Path of Exile







The D3 classes is better though.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I still wish D3 looked like Path of Exile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D3 classes is better though.


I hope you don't mean graphically......because if so I would greatly disagree.

Where did everyone go?


99 problems but uniques are not one of them....(wish all that was mine..)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone wanted to play with me! Just started getting back into D3, got my wizard up to 70 and was doing the fun little adventure mode for a while when I realized, I never played a demon hunter like I wanted to!
> So I started one, and it's really boring with no friends.
> Anyone want in? I haven't gotten very far - still under level ten haha.
> 
> 
> 
> It would help if you post your IGN and server so people could add you
Click to expand...

True enough, silly me!

Dilyn#1377. I am super very creative with my names on the Internet.


----------



## MistaBernie

Got to LOVE getting disconnected at 10% RG health. Stupid blizz...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I still wish D3 looked like Path of Exile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The D3 classes is better though.


There is very little I would even consider taking from PoE now. The graphics were ugly, but I think you mean the more realistic gritty look like older diablos. Certainly not the map.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Got to LOVE getting disconnected at 10% RG health. Stupid blizz...


Yep







on the bright side, least it wasn't HC, losing 100+ invested hours to someone else's incompetence would be pretty frustrating...


----------



## lemans81

Yeah I got DC'ed several times, lost about 5 bounties that were nearly done. Finally gave up, but yesterday I opened 36 caches(I always store them, for no good reason, maybe luck?), and managed to get 2x RRoG....so I am ok with a little bad luck now lol.


----------



## DoomDash

I lost a pair of Reakors wraps from disconnects, but not a huge loss its my least favorite barb set.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hope you don't mean graphically......because if so I would greatly disagree.


Not the graphics quality but the design and the feel of the game. PoE looks darker and scarier to me. D3 is...full of rainbows lol.


----------



## ScottyP

Unity x2 + Follower that cant die + IK CoTA lightning rune = lol, I use the fire rune normally, but it was fun to see.

My friend who barely plays got a Unity last night, and I killed him a couple times on T3. Stood in fire chains and watched him explode.

I got my IK/EQ Barb. I'd like to work on my Wizard or Monk next. I got my Wiz a Ball of Hate, just need the Hat and more lightning damage on my gear now. My Crusader is also 70, but I don't really like Crusader. Though my Crusader is basically just using stuff my Barb has found, really. Not even good stuff.

Maybe I'll level my WD to 70 next, I got a Tasker sitting in my stash.

Everything I've played though isn't as much fun as my Barb (even my fresh Barb was much more fun.)

Is anyone going to be doing seasons? I'm gonna play Barb probably. If I'm not bored of D3 when they start the season(s). I won't ever get near the top in any sort of leaderboard, but it would be fun to start a new Barb and not have all the drops suck.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...99 problems but uniques are not one of them...


you sir, and or ma'am, are white...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> Is anyone going to be doing seasons? I'm gonna play Barb probably. If I'm not bored of D3 when they start the season(s). I won't ever get near the top in any sort of leaderboard, but it would be fun to start a new Barb and not have all the drops suck.


I think I'll try (also if not bored by then) but we'll see if it holds my attention.


----------



## RX7-2nr

The last couple levels suck. /sigh


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hope you don't mean graphically......because if so I would greatly disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the graphics quality but the design and the feel of the game. PoE looks darker and scarier to me. D3 is...full of rainbows lol.
Click to expand...

I agree it's darker, but its not fluffy rainbows unless you spend all your time in whimsyshire.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...99 problems but uniques are not one of them...
> 
> 
> 
> you sir, and or ma'am, are white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> Is anyone going to be doing seasons? I'm gonna play Barb probably. If I'm not bored of D3 when they start the season(s). I won't ever get near the top in any sort of leaderboard, but it would be fun to start a new Barb and not have all the drops suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'll try (also if not bored by then) but we'll see if it holds my attention.
Click to expand...

Sir, and very. But my wife is half brown, do I get street cred now?


----------



## yahu

^I just wouldn't get in an elevator with Jay-Z or his sister-in-law if I were you. I suppose that could be said for most of us though. Kee-yai!!!


----------



## lemans81

Where is everyone? Seems like the last week any time I am on the clan is nearly empty.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm not in the clan but I'm cutting back. Losing my drive now that others are also cutting back.

Might be migrating back to Starcraft II.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Im not in the clan, im in the OCN community.

I noticed melee need ALOT more toughness than ranged. With this monk 10 mil toughness is nothing on T4.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where is everyone? Seems like the last week any time I am on the clan is nearly empty.


I'm on with a couple friends. We could use a fourth if you're up for it.


----------



## Cotton

Anyone wanna fight Uber Diablo with me?

Cotton#1600


----------



## lemans81

I should be on in the next 20 minutes.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Im not in the clan, im in the OCN community.
> 
> I noticed melee need ALOT more toughness than ranged. With this monk 10 mil toughness is nothing on T4.


That's why I stopped playing monk very underpowered in a lot of ways compared to other chars like, crusader and witch doctor I mostly play those char's atm 650+ hours on Demon Hunter though I don't play it much anymore.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Anyone wanna fight Uber Diablo with me?
> 
> Cotton#1600


It was good playing with you tonight dude. Drop a line any time!


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> It was good playing with you tonight dude. Drop a line any time!


Likewise.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where is everyone? Seems like the last week any time I am on the clan is nearly empty.


Watch dogs just released this week, so people are probably poking around with that. And early access to wildstar too?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where is everyone? Seems like the last week any time I am on the clan is nearly empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch dogs just released this week, so people are probably poking around with that. And early access to wildstar too?
Click to expand...

So? I am old, and can set my sights on one thing and keep moving toward it now....not longer do I have a 5 minute attention span....(old age and kids do that)


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So? I am old, and can set my sights on one thing and keep moving toward it now....not longer do I have a 5 minute attention span....(old age and kids do that)


...why do you think that was targetting you? I'm giving that as a reason why the clan is empty, because _others_ might be playing other, new releases.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been on vacation. I tried playing at night on my tablet, but the low fps + hotel internet was too much.

I can't think of any game coming out that will be good enough to quit D3. Star citizen might be cool, but the modules that expand the game into a daily player are pretty far off.


----------



## Fr0sty

my first ever tripple drop. ghom's rift guardian version on t5. if you count the forgoten soul that would make it 4

Screenshot006.jpg 917k .jpg file


----------



## MistaBernie

wow, I've never even gotten a double, let alone a triple.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I had a rift guardian drop two Pig Stickers once.


----------



## lemans81

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353 The last 5 days have been good to me, 12 characters lowest damage 443K, a week ago, 8 of 12 were below 250K. Was just rolling a T3 rift with @MistaBernie we died a bit, but were through the rifts as fast as I have ever gone.

Also guys not sure what you would like to see, but we really want to do some "unofficial OCN clan" group activities. Feel free to post or pm me(and @Sainesk since he is leader), maybe we can do a contest or something, honestly not sure but I would be happy to see what I can do.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Im not in the clan, im in the OCN community.
> 
> I noticed melee need ALOT more toughness than ranged. With this monk 10 mil toughness is nothing on T4.


isn't this art imitating life? In all seriousness wouldn't a melee need a lot more toughness than ranged? That's kind of the idea of a ranged character; to stay out of the direct fight. I'm guessing you spend more on repairs for your melee characters too, but I've never done an outright comparison (that and I don't have a melee character at the same level as my ranged).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> ...why do you think that was targetting you? I'm giving that as a reason why the clan is empty, because _others_ might be playing other, new releases.


he's old. If we're not actively on his lawn we're at least thinking about being there.







I keed, I keed...I'm not a spring chicken myself.


----------



## chargerz919

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/bedim-1937

Am I doing Diablo right?


----------



## Masked

He is right, though.

There are typically only 4-5 of us on a night...I'm typically one of them.

Over the past few weeks, our population went from strong to dwindling...


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> He is right, though.
> 
> There are typically only 4-5 of us on a night...I'm typically one of them.
> 
> Over the past few weeks, our population went from strong to dwindling...


Well the game is fun and all but kinds of get repetitive unfortunately.

Grinding for better stuff to grind even faster... And then?

They need to tweak the endgame content a bit imo.

Feels like an MMORPG without PvP to me.

I did get my money Worth out of RoF but I moved to other games, mainly Dark Souls 2, CSGO, Titanfall and Dota2.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353 The last 5 days have been good to me, 12 characters lowest damage 443K, a week ago, 8 of 12 were below 250K. Was just rolling a T3 rift with @MistaBernie we died a bit, but were through the rifts as fast as I have ever gone.
> 
> Also guys not sure what you would like to see, but we really want to do some "unofficial OCN clan" group activities. Feel free to post or pm me(and @Sainesk since he is leader), maybe we can do a contest or something, honestly not sure but I would be happy to see what I can do.


I am on T3/T4 level so I could run with you guys for a few hours every night







In the OCN community I usually see people online but none are in the chatroom so I feel shy sending them a message lol.


----------



## Stuuut

Anybody here thats playing on EU?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I am on T3/T4 level so I could run with you guys for a few hours every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the OCN community I usually see people online but none are in the chatroom so I feel shy sending them a message lol.


I always forget to get in the chat. It's dumb that you have to manually do it each time.


----------



## Cotton

I'm on every night usually from 5pm-3am.


----------



## yahu

I honestly play at such weird hours I haven't bothered adding myself. I'm also in another clan, so wasn't sure how good the options were to be involved.


----------



## lemans81

I should be on in a bit, doing bounties unless someone has something better in mind.


----------



## Phaelynar

The clan barely ever had people online and if so, none of whom did t6. Found a clan that exclusively tuns t6 and joined the t6 legit rift community for people to play with.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> The clan barely ever had people online and if so, none of whom did t6. Found a clan that exclusively tuns t6 and joined the t6 legit rift community for people to play with.


..........I don't know whether to throw rocks at you or congratulate you.









How do you have that much time, or do you just have awesome luck? Seriously could you put like a rough amount of hours you play D3 in a week? I am playing enough to piss my wife off...although my kids are complaining less, since I am not in the living room taking over the tv(I think they are all tired of hearing me say "whoever has a job and makes money controls the tv"). I still am just now T3 ready.....maybe my issue is gearing 12 characters more so than time...still, just curious.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Anybody here thats playing on EU?










me me me









Farih#2556


----------



## MistaBernie

I swear, if there's anything you're looking for, open rifts for/with me and let me run with you, you'll get it.

Ran with Lemans yesterday, got a sweet SOJ in the first or second run. Ran with Crazy yesterday, got some awesome EQ Shoulders that he was specifically looking for.


----------



## Phaelynar

I fully geared my shotgun crusader for t6 in about 75 hours of playtime.

All I did was do crusader specific rifts on t4. Only one of my drops though was not self found.

It's even easier to gear other classes now, as with 10 minute t6 clears and 99% of the group having every drop, everyone passes their own class stuff.

Run with a zdps palm/pull monk, jade doc, shotgun crusader, and (this class doesn't matter)...elites and everything else dies in about 10-15 seconds. In the 4 rifts I ran last night, we had a 7 minute average, stopping after killing the RG.


----------



## ScottyP

I am now in the OCN Community, so if I see anyone on, I'd be up for grouping.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ..........I don't know whether to throw rocks at you or congratulate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have that much time, or do you just have awesome luck? Seriously could you put like a rough amount of hours you play D3 in a week? I am playing enough to piss my wife off...although my kids are complaining less, since I am not in the living room taking over the tv(I think they are all tired of hearing me say "whoever has a job and makes money controls the tv"). I still am just now T3 ready.....maybe my issue is gearing 12 characters more so than time...still, just curious.


It's all random







The ability to do higher torments is solely luck based. No skill required. You get certain drops and you can do higher torments.

You can increase your luck by forming a group of a single class and sharing drops.

When you hit a certain gear thresh-hold and have a certain group makeup then T6 becomes worthwhile.

Is T6 really worth it though? Not really. By the time you can do it efficiently you probably have all the gear you need. You will find yourself salvaging or giving away most the gear that drops to group mates.

The benefit at this stage is the fact you can gear other toons quickly with the drops handed to you from others. However I find it limits my enjoyment of the game when I can switch to another character and equip him with a bunch of items I did not earn. Makes me bored quicker because even my alts are salvaging a ton of loot with little playtime.

It is all relative in the end. Since their is no end game and nothing separates T1 from T6. Just mobs with more health/damage and more shards.

Thus the inherent problem with D3. At what point does the game have no point?

I have enjoyed the game immensely but find myself playing less and less.

When ladders and tiered rifts come out, I will be back in full force. More so for ladders as tiered rifts (for what we know up to this point) offer nothing new.

Again, I implore D3 to take a look at how POE's endgame is. The fact the player can modify maps (rifts) with currency making them harder and more rewarding makes the replayability much more enjoyable.

/endrant


----------



## Phaelynar

The gold gains from T6 are massive though compared to other levels. I think I have over 50m gold just from rifts in the last week. On top of that, you find so many legendaries, that no matter how many re-rolls you need, you never seem to decrease souls.

Also, because of the massive gold piles and reward for rift completion, you never sell yellows/blues, so they all get salvaged for crafting mats. This is a huge advantage for gear re-rolls over lower rift tiers.

The XP is also about 2-3B per hour in a fast T6 rift group.

Forgot that you average about 100 shards per 7-10 minutes too along with the xp/drops/gold/mats.


----------



## Nethermir

^ POE!!! Yes it is really awesome, but I like the D3 classes better so I stick with D3. I switch back and forth between the two from time to time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ..........I don't know whether to throw rocks at you or congratulate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you have that much time, or do you just have awesome luck? Seriously could you put like a rough amount of hours you play D3 in a week? I am playing enough to piss my wife off...although my kids are complaining less, since I am not in the living room taking over the tv(I think they are all tired of hearing me say "whoever has a job and makes money controls the tv"). I still am just now T3 ready.....maybe my issue is gearing 12 characters more so than time...still, just curious.


I don't have awesome luck either







I open 10 caches a day and still no RoRG, I only completed my EQ set two weeks ago and I have been playing since RoS came out. I still play daily but not as hard core as before, the game got better and I do not want to burn myself out.


----------



## Phaelynar

I don't even want a RORG and I keep finding them on my crusader because I have to do these stupid bounties for rift keystones. Found 3 so far just on the crusader alone.

Got a str one last night with 480 str, 7 as, 5.5 crit, and LOH I can re-roll for crit dmg. If it rolled base str/crit dmg/crit, I would have used it to mix crimsons and akkhan, but I need the CDR on the ring and attack speed sucks for a crusader for the most part.


----------



## Stuuut

So made some changes to my Wizard in the last couple of weeks

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/36495795

Can anybody give me some advice on things to use and/or not use.
Still have to re-roll a few items and make some more topazes but i'm lacking the topazes right now.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> So made some changes to my Wizard in the last couple of weeks
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DutchForce-2207/hero/36495795
> 
> Can anybody give me some advice on things to use and/or not use.
> Still have to re-roll a few items and make some more topazes but i'm lacking the topazes right now.


You have no crit chance on your bracers/neck/helm/one of your rings. Pretty much all needs to be replaced.
You have no crit damage on your gloves. Your crit damage and elemental damage on the neck are bad. Can replace those.
Also no skill damage on boots if it applies to your skills.

Other than that, no clue as I don't play a wizard.


----------



## MistaBernie

So. my understanding is they haven't fixed the 2x Unity / Immortal follower thing yet... what if you're in a party and others in the party happen to have Unity as well?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So. my understanding is they haven't fixed the 2x Unity / Immortal follower thing yet... what if you're in a party and others in the party happen to have Unity as well?


There is nothing to fix. The follower is immortal. It takes no damage, so you split 50% of nothing, but 50% of yours goes to him and does nothing.

Now if they were smart, they would have coded the follower to take damage, but that damage taken can not reduce the health pool of the follower below 1. If they did this, everyone would take 50% of the damage from the follower, but the follower would just remain at 1hp even when taking 10 billion damage. This would fix the abuse of the item, but for all we know, may not be possible with how blizzard coded their game.

In a group, none of you are immortal. You take a percentage of their damage, they take a percentage of yours. I wear a unity as a 95% up time prophet AC crusader with 26m toughness. I kill anyone in the group dumb enough to wear a unity while in my party.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> There is nothing to fix. The follower is immortal. It takes no damage, so you split 50% of nothing, but 50% of yours goes to him and does nothing.
> 
> Now if they were smart, they would have coded the follower to take damage, but that damage taken can not reduce the health pool of the follower below 1. If they did this, everyone would take 50% of the damage from the follower, but the follower would just remain at 1hp even when taking 10 billion damage. This would fix the abuse of the item, but for all we know, may not be possible with how blizzard coded their game.


They could make it give the follower 50 billion health regen per second if coding was an issue. I would expect the follower token to be fixed at some point.


----------



## yahu

^the immortal affix itself or how it works with unity? I don't the immortal affix itself will be fixed. They are just a tool to be used so a legendary drop makes them so they never go away. They certainly help but without something that might be an exploit I don't feel they are game changing. I certainly wouldn't count them high on the OP list, but maybe that's because I can't get a unity ring to drop (or any ring for that matter...still rockin' yellows...)


----------



## RX7-2nr

This ZDPS monk is pretty fun. Sucks for single target, but mob packs are dead so fast it's crazy.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So. my understanding is they haven't fixed the 2x Unity / Immortal follower thing yet... what if you're in a party and others in the party happen to have Unity as well?


still need to find 2 more unity and i'll try ashera 4pc and 4 unity. and no blizz didnt fix it.. have they even said something that they'll change it?

that would be a 75% damage reduction even when in party when the ashera bonus procs.

but since i barely play my monk outside of playing in a perfect group. i probably wont play my crazy tiered rift support monk set.. ashera 4pc. inna 4pc with 4 unity and the fist weapon that has 40% chance to stun and fist of azturask or w/e its called. dont forget the bracers that reduces damage when you stun an ennemy.

enjoy near invincibility.

my wd is getting there. but i still need some tweaks here and there

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/27093367


----------



## Cryosis00

Why should they waste time fixing it?

Unity works as intended in groups. Yeah its bugged from a single player experience but it only allows under-geared players to play higher Torment levels. Assuming they (A) have 2 unity rings and (B) have the follower legendary that makes the follower immortal. If they are under geared they are probably moving at a snails pace in a Rift.

I am OK with this never being fixed as it doesn't ruin other peoples game play.

If you want to argue that this will give an unfair advantage in ladders, then OK. So far we have not heard any news on a reward structure for top tier ladder players, so at this time, I would still be OK with this not being fixed.

I can't wait for 2.1. The fix to pets is just going to make WD pet builds even more OP than they already are. Makes me giggle like a school girl.


----------



## RX7-2nr

It's boring to play by yourself anyways. You get the strength in numbers buff from being in a group not to mention the synergism. I messed with the Unity and immortal follower trick for about 5 minutes......then I went back to playing in a group.


----------



## MistaBernie

ain't nobody got time for a Seismic Avalanche Barb...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Why should they waste time fixing it?
> 
> Unity works as intended in groups. Yeah its bugged from a single player experience but it only allows under-geared players to play higher Torment levels. Assuming they (A) have 2 unity rings and (B) have the follower legendary that makes the follower immortal. If they are under geared they are probably moving at a snails pace in a Rift.
> 
> I am OK with this never being fixed as it doesn't ruin other peoples game play.
> 
> If you want to argue that this will give an unfair advantage in ladders, then OK. So far we have not heard any news on a reward structure for top tier ladder players, so at this time, I would still be OK with this not being fixed.
> 
> I can't wait for 2.1. The fix to pets is just going to make WD pet builds even more OP than they already are. Makes me giggle like a school girl.


That's what I'm thinking of regarding Unity too.

As far as your post regarding 2.1, do you have any links regarding updates being talked about? Thx!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking of regarding Unity too.
> 
> As far as your post regarding 2.1, do you have any links regarding updates being talked about? Thx!


At work so can't post links to gaming sites but diablofans.com is always a good place to start. Their front page has the blue post about the pet fixes in 2.1.


----------



## Phaelynar

Last night a horrible DH wearing a Unity was in my T6 rift group.

I warned him to remove it, but he said no.

Instead of vote kicking him, I intentionally walked into every molten explosion I could find with AC up (I use prophet, so 24m toughness + auto revive) and PK'd him about 40 times. The monk and I were laughing hysterically about it.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Last night a horrible DH wearing a Unity was in my T6 rift group.
> 
> I warned him to remove it, but he said no.
> 
> Instead of vote kicking him, I intentionally walked into every molten explosion I could find with AC up (I use prophet, so 24m toughness + auto revive) and PK'd him about 40 times. The monk and I were laughing hysterically about it.


Hurrrr durrr trolling is fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Last night a horrible DH wearing a Unity was in my T6 rift group.
> 
> I warned him to remove it, but he said no.
> 
> Instead of vote kicking him, I intentionally walked into every molten explosion I could find with AC up (I use prophet, so 24m toughness + auto revive) and PK'd him about 40 times. The monk and I were laughing hysterically about it.


I really don't understand some people. Die constantly, or lose ~10% elite damage? Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## CalinTM

Anyone could please check in rifts where are dark areas on the corners of the screen. You have color banding in dark areas ?

Like when you reach an edge of a map, and look beyond the map ? You have color banding issues ? Like this ((((( character ))))))


----------



## yahu

^never seen it, and I'm usually religious about getting every corner of a map (found several good legendary drops from "that last chest/barrel/dead body").
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Last night a horrible DH wearing a Unity was in my T6 rift group.
> 
> I warned him to remove it, but he said no.
> 
> Instead of vote kicking him, I intentionally walked into every molten explosion I could find with AC up (I use prophet, so 24m toughness + auto revive) and PK'd him about 40 times. The monk and I were laughing hysterically about it.


LOL! well, you warned him...and then you shared some molten pie. My mom always told me to bring enough to share.


----------



## CalinTM

Something like this:
http://postimg.org/image/d0xfzyfzl/full/


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Something like this:
> http://postimg.org/image/d0xfzyfzl/full/


I have no color banding in the black on your screen shot, so it must be your monitor.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I went full on defensive gear with my monk. 1 million hp, 1450 res all, 33 million toughness unbuffed, 51 million with battleshout. T6 is an absolute joke with this palm build.


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I have no color banding in the black on your screen shot, so it must be your monitor.


Then why happens only in Diablo 3 ? And only in rifts, in only some dark areas, where is texture behind the dark area...


----------



## yahu

is there something I'm missing in that screenshot that I should be seeing or are you just using that as a context point? As said previously, I always go to the corner of maps and I don't have any issues I can think of.


----------



## DoomDash

One of my friends got picked for theory craft thursday. Funny thing is I built my own version of a strafe hunter 2 days ago. We will be arguing the concepts behind ours tonight because I criticized some of his pickings. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14355503/outlaws-multiple-rocket-launcher-demon-hunter-6-5-2014

Mine slightly different ( and like his far from done ). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/49078636


----------



## Nethermir

Anyone else lagging tonight?


----------



## Crazy9000

Here is my cat helping me post some insightful messages into clan chat.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Anyone else lagging tonight?


Everything was fine this morning, I'll post if I notice anything when I get home in about an hour though.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Then why happens only in Diablo 3 ? And only in rifts, in only some dark areas, where is texture behind the dark area...


are you referring to in the 'black' area it instead looks like little light rings in a semi-circle? or is there something else i do not see?


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> are you referring to in the 'black' area it instead looks like little light rings in a semi-circle? or is there something else i do not see?


Yes.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I went full on defensive gear with my monk. 1 million hp, 1450 res all, 33 million toughness unbuffed, 51 million with battleshout. T6 is an absolute joke with this palm build.


Ideally you want to craft all of your gear with a barb or crusader so that you remove the dex in favor of str.

Also max cdr in every slot possible.

Normal t6 rift group for me is ep monk/shotgun crusader (me)/jade wd/calamity or sentry DH

Did a few sub 5 minute t6 rifts yesterday evening before I had to log.

Also, did anyone notice a massive influx of Rimehart's dropping the other day? I've seen one drop before in our clan. 2 days ago, about 10 dropped in the span of an hour, one in my game so I got the xmog.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I figured the dex was good because of the dodge. I've still got over 40%. I have not looked into the effectiveness of dodge though.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Ideally you want to craft all of your gear with a barb or crusader so that you remove the dex in favor of str.
> 
> Also max cdr in every slot possible.
> 
> Normal t6 rift group for me is ep monk/shotgun crusader (me)/jade wd/calamity or sentry DH
> 
> Did a few sub 5 minute t6 rifts yesterday evening before I had to log.
> 
> Also, did anyone notice a massive influx of Rimehart's dropping the other day? I've seen one drop before in our clan. 2 days ago, about 10 dropped in the span of an hour, one in my game so I got the xmog.


Why are Jade WD's so sought after over Zuni?

Doesn't the benefit of 15 fetishes outweigh the gain of instant Soul Harvest?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Why are Jade WD's so sought after over Zuni?
> 
> Doesn't the benefit of 15 fetishes outweigh the gain of instant Soul Harvest?


Watch Joebo's stream where he crits for 1 - 2billion dmg because of Jade set.

You take a bunch of mobs and Haunt + Locust Swarm with creeping death then you detonate them with SH. You can instantly kill an RG on T1 to T4. T6 will take a RG to 50% or less.

Quetzalcoatl Helm is what you need to really make this build shine.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I figured the dex was good because of the dodge. I've still got over 40%. I have not looked into the effectiveness of dodge though.


Dodge is not an effective mitigation for a tank. Going with strength on your gear will increase your armor and allow you to drop the passive seize the initiative. With that you can run something else that helps the party more. The CDR build is awesome and the build I am currently working on for my other monk, but it requires certain pieces of gear to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Why are Jade WD's so sought after over Zuni?
> 
> Doesn't the benefit of 15 fetishes outweigh the gain of instant Soul Harvest?


A properly geared jade doc can kill a t6 elite faster than a well geared pet doc.


----------



## Phaelynar

Go str/cdr on a EP monk. Nothing beats it in terms of monk group effectiveness.


----------



## RX7-2nr

My barb is 60 and I doubt I'll level it though.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> My barb is 60 and I doubt I'll level it though.


Add me. Phaelynar#1830. I can powerlevel you tonight on t6 with my crusader easy. Probably take 15 minutes to get to 70.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Alright


----------



## Dilyn

Started playing my DH today at level 8... Now I'm halfway to 35. It's only been about three hours too...
So adventure mode turns out to be a great way to level.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah... I haven't found any reason to play campaign recently, except for an occasional crafting mat that has a quest boss who drops it.

Speaking of DH, I played mine a little bit last night. Found a Witching Hour, which bumped my profile DPS up to a mill. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/13881848

If I find a cindercoat, that will be huge.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I went full on defensive gear with my monk. 1 million hp, 1450 res all, 33 million toughness unbuffed, 51 million with battleshout. T6 is an absolute joke with this palm build.


but how much cooldown reduction does your support monk has?


----------



## Crazy9000

Here's a monk build to try in case anyone has some rare items lying around









http://forums.d2jsp.org/topic.php?t=70907185&f=142&v=1

Basic idea is that frostburns freeze enemies easily, and Rimeheart will pop a few to get your palm chain going without any DPS class help.


----------



## Fr0sty

all you need are 3 very rare items.. sounds about right in terms of build.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but how much cooldown reduction does your support monk has?


None, I don't use it currently. I'm not interested in a cookie cutter build, I just use what I want to and it works great. I'm open to trying other things, but I'd have to get the gear to do so.


----------



## lemans81

Was playing last night in a rift it forward game when the mantle of the upside-down sinners dropped, not sure how rare, but the guys in the game were commenting how none of them got a unique...I got two lol. Then they asked if they could have transmog, my old D2 ways came back and I wanted to start laughing. I thought it over for a second and said screw it, luckily they each got transmog and gave back. Maybe D3 community isn't the same beast that D2 was.

I am not sure my goal of 1 million edps per character is going to happen, in order to have unique builds its difficult, especially monk and barb. Maybe 500K minimum will be more realistic.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353


----------



## 4LC4PON3

so ive had diablo III since launch and ive never played it because I was so wrapped up in WoW that it just did not appeal to me but today I started playing it and its fantastic. Im playing as a barbarian since its more of a warrior style class & thats what I played in WoW a Warrior. I like Melee classes. So far its great just need more people to chat with in game or something. i have no friends hehe


----------



## Crazy9000

Click the communities button in the bottom right, then under clan click "find" and search for OCN. Then you can talk to anyone in the overclock clan.

It's not too large, but there's usually a few people online at least. I think everyone is playing the expansion though.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I did not realize all I had was the Starter Edition so I went ahead and purchased a key at hardocp to get the full game. I will now join the OCN group as before it would not let me.


----------



## DoomDash

Have an even better roll than those reapers I posted awhile back. I will get it to 20% but here is what it looks like now:



Surprisingly I found it on my DH.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Was playing last night in a rift it forward game when the mantle of the upside-down sinners dropped, not sure how rare, but the guys in the game were commenting how none of them got a unique...I got two lol. Then they asked if they could have transmog, my old D2 ways came back and I wanted to start laughing. I thought it over for a second and said screw it, luckily they each got transmog and gave back. Maybe D3 community isn't the same beast that D2 was.
> 
> I am not sure my goal of 1 million edps per character is going to happen, in order to have unique builds its difficult, especially monk and barb. Maybe 500K minimum will be more realistic.
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353


I only give Transmogs to people I know..."I know" being in a community I'm in or in OCN...Actually had something taken from me by a guy going "LD"...Yeah, right, like that was an accident -- It was an Azureblade too...A crappy roll but, still.

That being said, haven't been on much lately because of DOTA and Wildstar...Kind of frustrated with DOTA atm so, will definitely be on a bit more this week!


----------



## Dilyn

Trying so hard to get Vry's set for my Wizard.
But I'm almost level 70 on my DH, so there's that


----------



## lemans81

Anyone online to see if the servers are back up?


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah, they are.


----------



## Nethermir

FYI: Unique crafting mats removed for crafting.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14397824/patch-206-now-live-6-10-2014#Crafting


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> FYI: Unique crafting mats removed for crafting.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14397824/patch-206-now-live-6-10-2014#Crafting


Made me almost 10m gold. I wish I had picked up adventurers journals and urns of quickining now, I stopped since I had 25+ of each and no plans to ever craft those items.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Made me almost 10m gold. I wish I had picked up adventurers journals and urns of quickining now, I stopped since I had 25+ of each and no plans to ever craft those items.


What are they selling for? I have like 100 various mats in my bank.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> What are they selling for? I have like 100 various mats in my bank.


50k each







.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 50k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


NICE! I'll cash in when I get home in a few hours. I can get closer to having full flawless royals on my WD.


----------



## DoomDash

Made 12m.


----------



## Sainesk

Hello like 1 bil gold just from adventurer's journals (slight exaggeration), little annoyed though at the time "wasted" farming reaper's wraps and aughild's ingredients, those ingredients hated me they dropped so rarely.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm super close to getting 1 of each char to 1m elemental DPS (now that profile is a bit higher). Just need to play my witch doctor a bit and I'll be there.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/crazy9000-1143


----------



## DoomDash

My bottom 4 characters aren't really completed: http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/doomdash-1527


----------



## lemans81

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353

Can we add all the E-dps of all character to determine who the winner is?


----------



## Tchernobyl

The adventurer's journals sold for less, either 25k or so. Everything else sold for 50k. Only made about 3-4 mill myself :X


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353
> 
> Can we add all the E-dps of all character to determine who the winner is?


Psh







.

Also, I just updated mine rank 10 Crusader DPS in NA, 20 in the world, lawls. I could get it higher I dont have any crafting materials left to do it.


----------



## Nethermir

I see some barbs are using Strongarm bracers. Does that proc with leap?


----------



## RX7-2nr

I used a lot of my unique crafting mats to get a set of legendaries for my monk when it hit 70. People like to kick people in public games if they are still in rares, no matter if the stats are optional. I jumped straight to t3/4 this way.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Psh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I just updated mine rank 10 Crusader DPS in NA, 20 in the world, lawls. I could get it higher I dont have any crafting materials left to do it.


Not very hard to win dprogress wars. I could probably come close just smushing all my +lightning gear onto my crusader. It'd also be the dumbest build in the world to actually use as it'd still underperform shotgun.

The crafting mat removal was only fun because I just crafted like a bajillion capton crimson belts and boots to try and get as close to perfect rolls as possible.

Still can't get any fate of the fell to drop with a socket or native cdr, and Kadala won't give me akkhan gloves with either native cdr/chd or chd/crit, or any combo that lets me roll cdr/chd/crit/str. I've salvaged at least 10 pairs if not more already.


----------



## MistaBernie

Don't even get me started on Kadala.. I can't complain too much, I was making it rain with drops on Monday, but most of them were just FS's. That said, I've gone through probably 2500 shards on Kadala for even a bad pair of EQ legs and haven't even gotten a legendary.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I see some barbs are using Strongarm bracers. Does that proc with leap?


Yes, with the pull rune on leap I believe.


----------



## gtarmanrob

G'day guys. Gotta jump in and get involved here on my online home, OCN









So who else took a look at the new update notes and had mixed emotions of "you beauty, can now make leg crafting recipes straight away" followed by "aww, I kinda liked the adventure and challenge of farming specific mats"

Even though certain mats were a serious pain, like the Sydryu Bone for me, finally finding them was so much fun, even when the crafted leg was actual crap, there was still that sense of accomplishment.

Ah well, can make a small fortune off my hoarded mats now, and can finally make the Sydryu Crust bow, since I never found the bone mat.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Not very hard to win dprogress wars. I could probably come close just smushing all my +lightning gear onto my crusader. It'd also be the dumbest build in the world to actually use as it'd still underperform shotgun.
> 
> The crafting mat removal was only fun because I just crafted like a bajillion capton crimson belts and boots to try and get as close to perfect rolls as possible.
> 
> Still can't get any fate of the fell to drop with a socket or native cdr, and Kadala won't give me akkhan gloves with either native cdr/chd or chd/crit, or any combo that lets me roll cdr/chd/crit/str. I've salvaged at least 10 pairs if not more already.


my lighting sader is pretty cool too. But as far as the rank I only changed one item to get that high, my build isn't just good on paper dmg.

Dont u get bored with shotgun? I did that and was bored in an hour. No more.


----------



## Phaelynar

I find shotgun to be more fun than Barb. It's also easy as hell to find T6 rift groups. If I don't do T6 rifts, I join T4 crusader rifts and people sponsor my keystones as I pass 99% of the drops.

I'm slowly but surely collecting WD parts from rift members who don't need them.

The worst part of the game in my opinion is farming keystone fragments. At least make T1 caches give more fragments than normal, and have it increase from there. I already have a 481/7/5.5/48 rorg, so the caches are used only for fragments at this point.

Most of the T6 groups I run are 4 people, so RIF isn't used very often. Soloing is pretty boring.


----------



## Fr0sty

71% cdr 2k resist 10k armor support monk.. now if only i could find a darn fist of aztu w/e the name is......

but those stats are in the middle of a switch to str monk. so toughness will go up from 18. something into something else..

epiphany sand rune makes it ridiculously easy.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> G'day guys. Gotta jump in and get involved here on my online home, OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who else took a look at the new update notes and had mixed emotions of "you beauty, can now make leg crafting recipes straight away" followed by "aww, I kinda liked the adventure and challenge of farming specific mats"
> 
> Even though certain mats were a serious pain, like the Sydryu Bone for me, finally finding them was so much fun, even when the crafted leg was actual crap, there was still that sense of accomplishment.
> 
> Ah well, can make a small fortune off my hoarded mats now, and can finally make the Sydryu Crust bow, since I never found the bone mat.


The idea of leg crafting is good but the leg items themselves are crap since it is a starter kit. The reward is not worth the effort that you need to go through (except for items like reaper's wraps, which is kinda ok).


----------



## yahu

while not the best belt, fleeting strap (I think that is what it's called) is pretty good too. Aughild's for %dmg lessened from elites/added to elites for 3 piece I believe (assuming you aren't doing better with other gear of course).

Christ on a cracker! I got 2mil from Adventure's journals alone!


----------



## Fr0sty

i wouldnt recomend those dodgy non ehp belts to anyone

razor strop,harrington or even a pure ehp belt like string of ears with proper stats roll will outshine in ehp vs that dodgy 5% vs elites and a bit of ias.

losing armor,resist isnt a thing you can do on higher torment


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I find shotgun to be more fun than Barb.










To each their own I guess.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Finally got a barb in group that used battleshout.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/ojore-1435/Karatekick/48847214


----------



## Fr0sty

rift it forward is now the fastest way to gear up a fresh level 70 toon..

the set item drop rate buff from 2.0.6 affects kadala.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13086128886?page=2#21 blue post confirmed it... gg d3:ros. no more grind needed


----------



## gtarmanrob

sorry what is "rift it forward?" i tried looking it up but dont really understand.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> sorry what is "rift it forward?" i tried looking it up but dont really understand.


It's a community where "runners" invite people once they've reached the rift guardian, everybody gets shards and drops from rift guardian kill, then the person chosen by the runner re-opens a new rift for them and everyone besides the runner leaves game. The runner gets free rifts opened, and the leeches 2 of them get free shards 1 gets shards for opening a rift.

The runner usually specifies in chat who opens such as lowest/middle/highest paragon (not counting him/herself), last to join game and other such ways to determine who opens the rift.

It's a super quick way to get shards and if you join the right games (such as you're high paragon joining lowest opens games) you can get shards for free pretty much forever at a ridiculous rate.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> sorry what is "rift it forward?" i tried looking it up but dont really understand.


Its a community and you have runners and openers
The runners will run a rift untill the boss and then invite other people where 1 of them will open a new rift. So the openers spend keys and get loot and the runner gets loot and gets a new rift opened for him.
Who opens the rift is usually in the message and could be lowest or highest paragon or last to join


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i wouldnt recomend those dodgy non ehp belts to anyone
> 
> razor strop,harrington or even a pure ehp belt like string of ears with proper stats roll will outshine in ehp vs that dodgy 5% vs elites and a bit of ias.
> 
> losing armor,resist isnt a thing you can do on higher torment


meh, you're right.







I suppose I got used to it (after finally ditching my legacy witching hour) and I should go back to a good ehp belt now that some of my other gear has come up.


----------



## Crazy9000

So with the previous patch, they made Rend never crit, and instead get your crit chance/damage applied the every attack (more consistent damage, but same overall). With the latest patch, they messed up and Rend crits again on top of that.

Might be good to try for any barb that doesn't have EQ gear yet.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Ugh! I don't think I'll ever get to replace my gloves.


----------



## hyujmn

I picked up this game last week with the expansion and everything. Got to 70 and starting to try to gear my DH but it seems like maybe I'm not doing it right. I have a hard time soloing T2.

Anyone have a decent class build for someone with mediumish gear?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I picked up this game last week with the expansion and everything. Got to 70 and starting to try to gear my DH but it seems like maybe I'm not doing it right. I have a hard time soloing T2.
> 
> Anyone have a decent class build for someone with mediumish gear?


I would go with fire gear, then skill for cluster arrow for torments, and strafe for normal bounty runs. Reaper's wraps are pretty important for cluster arrow, since it eats resources pretty quick.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/3185968

If you have a link to profile, we might be able to suggest something more specific.


----------



## gtarmanrob

this is my Demon Hunter, sentry build

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/drgonzo86-6698/hero/45327559

but am i using the right skills, active and passive?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Ugh! I don't think I'll ever get to replace my gloves.


Trust me those are not that great!

I have a pretty good T2 DH @ the moment, strafe build. It's gear dependent but half my gear sucks and I still clear T2 fast. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/49078636

Really need the pants to make it work well.


----------



## Sainesk

So who saw the dev stream?

Items getting revamped not retroactively, yay time to salvage everything and start collecting from scratch (again)









Hellfire amulet that rolls a passive skill for your class allowing 5 total passives may be okay, hope they buff the ring too since the only motivation to get one is for the achievement it's so bad

Legendary gems

etc.


----------



## Phaelynar

Legendary gems for rings and amulets...

I'd say 99% of players don't have a socket on their ring/amulet, so unless that legendary gem is >
1. 20% elemental/10 crit/100 critdmg on amulet
2. 50% chd/6chc/8 cdr on ring

Or, if rings/amulets begin to always roll an additional primary socket that's non enchantable, then no one will use them.

I'm more interested in the tiered rifts. Although with jade/ep monk/sader/dh, elites with billions of hp last all of 2 seconds. I can't imagine completing a tiered rift will be any more challenging than mowing through T6 ones.

If the devs wanted to make tiered rifts more challenging, do not allow resurrections or death respawns.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yay, I got my EQ helm!

Unfortunately, it's a pretty weak one. Granted, I can leap quake now... but losing 400k Elite eDPS doesn't seem like it was worth it..

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistabernie-1539/Quohnan/20772438

Granted, I can leap through T2 without much of a problem.. but I don't know that is saying much. I still think finding EQ pants and getting Magefist back on the hands will help out a ton.. then maybe I can start working on my cooldowns..


----------



## hyujmn

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954

That's what I've got right now. I could substitute the magefist for a marauders glove to give me the 4 piece set bonus but doing so takes a huge chunk out of my DMG.

That's just about all the gear I have right now


----------



## Phaelynar

Still can't get my Akkhan gloves with the right roll, but here's my crusader currently after the crafting change:

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/phaelynar-1830/Dinbu/48198077


----------



## yahu

I finally built a WD set (with RoRG)...unfortunately it is Helltooth, and gearing up loses about 600k dmg atm on profile page gear. I thought the Mask of Jeram from that set also did pet dmg, so was excited when I saw it drop. If it did, I was going to equip that and be able to get all Int bonuses from Helltooth, Jade, Zuni, and Manajuma's. Unfortunately it doesn't have pet dmg, and it was a horrible base roll to boot (not even worth re-rolling). Oh well, now I just need to wait for decent Helltooth pants, or Zuni Pox, or a couple other decent combos.

seems like my legendary drops in T3 and above rifts have gotten better, or my bad luck streak has lifted a bit. I was not getting any drops for a while but all of a sudden I started getting 3 - 7 drops per rift, and finally started getting set pieces again (I hadn't gotten a set piece in a couple weeks). I know they buffed set piece drops so hopefully that also kicked legendary drop rate in my favor as well.

*edit - hyujmn posted as I was, so commenting now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954
> 
> That's what I've got right now. I could substitute the magefist for a marauders glove to give me the 4 piece set bonus but doing so takes a huge chunk out of my DMG.
> 
> That's just about all the gear I have right now


you definitely have some work you could do on the gear side of the build. Not knowing DH too well, this is what I see at a glance:
- more crit chance on rings, amulet; DEX on one ring and amulet would be good too (missing in the neighborhood of 1000 DEX)
- elemental dmg on amulet and bracers; you're missing up to 40% dmg here
- 3rd socket on chest
- is companion dmg best to go with for skill dmg increase? (I literally don't know, but would guess this isn't a big dmg dealer for you)
- is dual-wielding hand bows better for the 2nd socket than a hand bow and a quiver? I though quiver was best for 2h bow? (again, I don't know)

I'm sure there is more if I looked longer and knew DH better. Fortunately it looks like you can re-roll some gear. best of luck!


----------



## iTurn

2 more months til this comes to PS4, was worried about the IQ but after seeing the previews I swear it looks better than my comp did @ 1080p maxed, cant wait to see if it holds true.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954
> 
> That's what I've got right now. I could substitute the magefist for a marauders glove to give me the 4 piece set bonus but doing so takes a huge chunk out of my DMG.
> 
> That's just about all the gear I have right now


Rings ideal roll would be:
Dex/Crit/Attack speed/Crit dmg
Exceptions to this is unity/SOJ...a tri-fecta Rorg would be better than a unity.

Your amulet needs replacing. You re-rolled the wrong stat on your bracers. You should have re-rolled the all res to elemental % dmg. Your bow needs a socket instead of attack speed. A cindercoat is better than magefist for the elemental damage, as it also reduces resource costs.


----------



## yahu

do you know if PS4 version will run at 1080p? I hear a lot of games actually aren't (for both PS4 and X1), but I'd imagine D3 should be fine.

I literally have read zero about the console version of RoS. Are there updates over the PC? E.g. - will the console release leapfrog where we are on PC, just like the console release of D3 vanilla did (loot 1.5 while we were still on basically loot 1.0)?


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Rings ideal roll would be:
> Dex/Crit/Attack speed/Crit dmg
> Exceptions to this is unity/SOJ...a tri-fecta Rorg would be better than a unity.
> 
> Your amulet needs replacing. You re-rolled the wrong stat on your bracers. You should have re-rolled the all res to elemental % dmg. Your bow needs a socket instead of attack speed. A cindercoat is better than magefist for the elemental damage, as it also reduces resource costs.


Cool that's some of the info I was looking for! I can craft reapers wraps so I'll try to get one with better stats.

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yay, I got my EQ helm!
> 
> Unfortunately, it's a pretty weak one. Granted, I can leap quake now... but losing 400k Elite eDPS doesn't seem like it was worth it..
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistabernie-1539/Quohnan/20772438
> 
> Granted, I can leap through T2 without much of a problem.. but I don't know that is saying much. I still think finding EQ pants and getting Magefist back on the hands will help out a ton.. then maybe I can start working on my cooldowns..


I would replace the life gem in helm with diamond for cooldown, then roll cooldown on shoulders. It doesn't look like you have any cooldown at all currently, so any added cooldown is going to be huge.

Also looks like you can roll crit damage on gloves, that should be a nice DPS increase too.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, makes sense about the cooldown gem and shoulders, I will definitely be doing that. I still really want to get EQ pants so I can wear those and keep Magefist up... While not perfect, the pair I have for my barb are pretty darn nice.


----------



## Nethermir

^ Grats on getting your leapquake!









I am done with T5 and now trying to get to T6. It is doable but is a bit slow. When I get unity, it's probably gg.

Off topic: Anyone who is interested playing Path of Exile? I am thinking of playing it again on the side.


----------



## MistaBernie

so...Crazy, I copied your build because, well, you're Crazy.

Am I basically right that all that I need to do is keep the shouts up, and when I have a bunch of stuff lumped together, just leap a tight triangle around them and then just run away giggling like an enchantress?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> so...Crazy, I copied your build because, well, you're Crazy.
> 
> Am I basically right that all that I need to do is keep the shouts up, and when I have a bunch of stuff lumped together, just leap a tight triangle around them and then just run away giggling like an enchantress?


Pretty much. The earthquakes stack, so try to make sure you get them all on top of the elite pack when you fight them.

It helps to run in a circle around your EQ stack to keep the monsters inside it. It also helps to get a feel for when the enemies are screwed, especially white mobs... you can save a lot of time in a rift by just jumping on a packs of whites, and moving on without waiting to watch them die


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, I felt like I absolutely flew threw T1 and most of T2 last night without knowing much about the build, etc, and with taking a 400k+ hit on my eDPS.. definitely a powerful build, but I still felt like what I was doing before (Frenzy/Seismic Slam) was way more interactive with the Raekors 5pc & Dash..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yeah, I felt like I absolutely flew threw T1 and most of T2 last night without knowing much about the build, etc, and with taking a 400k+ hit on my eDPS.. definitely a powerful build, but I still felt like what I was doing before (Frenzy/Seismic Slam) was way more interactive with the Raekors 5pc & Dash..


I do either T4 or T6, and my profile DPS is only just over 400k. http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/crazy9000-1143/SMASHERTHUL/13881848

Since attack speed and offhand doesn't help EQ damage, "DPS" isn't very helpful for EQ builds. If you do it right, you'll have a ton lower profile then a different barb build.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, another thing I totally didn't think of -- EQ Pants will let me get rid of SOJ for a decent Unity, but I haven't seen one drop in forever, let alone two (though I do wonder if one of my followers is wearing one now and I just forgot.. checking)


----------



## Nethermir

One thing that I find frustrating is that I have nothing to do in between leaps







I have incorporated HotA as a filler. Maybe I will try boulder toss next and see how that goes.


----------



## MistaBernie

Agreed.. so much fury, nothing really to do with it between leaps. Sometimes I can't even break open doors


----------



## RX7-2nr

Anyone know what the special effect of Wall of Man does? It just says it makes a swirling bone shield around you. Is it only visual or does it actually do anything?


----------



## MistaBernie

Wall of Man's proc looks to be 20% damage reduction for 5 seconds.

Lut Socks should be reworked; every time EQ comes off of cooldown, Leap's cooldown should be reset. #Doingitright


----------



## RX7-2nr

That's what I found too, but it wasn't official..just a random guy on reddit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yeah, another thing I totally didn't think of -- EQ Pants will let me get rid of SOJ for a decent Unity, but I haven't seen one drop in forever, let alone two (though I do wonder if one of my followers is wearing one now and I just forgot.. checking)


I wouldn't get rid of SOJ, it would be the RoRG that should go if you want to use unity. Soj has up to 20% elemental, plus up to 30% elite... it's one of the best DPS items in the game.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah I totally meant RoRG, I really hope people don't think I'm quite _that_ clueless


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Yeah I totally meant RoRG, I really hope people don't think I'm quite _that_ clueless


That makes more sense now that I think of it, you wouldn't need EQ pants to get rid of SOJ







.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> One thing that I find frustrating is that I have nothing to do in between leaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have incorporated HotA as a filler. Maybe I will try boulder toss next and see how that goes.


HotA is the filler..... only people not running HotA are generally just doing short bounties and use something they only need once like CotA. I would say my setup is the ideal ( for t6 with defensive passives ): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993

Only thing that really needs to change is the shoulders with 8% more CDR.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> HotA is the filler..... only people not running HotA are generally just doing short bounties and use something they only need once like CotA. I would say my setup is the ideal ( for t6 with defensive passives ): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993
> 
> Only thing that really needs to change is the shoulders with 8% more CDR.


I would disagree. Earthquakes are doing 90%+ of your damage, it's fairly pointless to add in the HOTA.

If you did insist on an attack, I would use frenzy for the damage boost or seismic slam over HOTA.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would disagree. Earthquakes are doing 90%+ of your damage, it's fairly pointless to add in the HOTA.
> 
> If you did insist on an attack, I would use frenzy for the damage boost or seismic slam over HOTA.


You are wrong, and I've tested it vs ghom. HotA is def the best filler out there even if you use frenzy. My ghom time was 45 seconds with hota, and over a minute 10, same setup with frenzy + berserk. My Hota's are doign 30m~ a hit WHILE doing EQ ticks. Trust me hota is best, test for yourself ( assuming you have gear like mine ).


----------



## MistaBernie

Crimson Girdle & Pants are good for 10% Cooldown, brings sheet to 27.54% (12.5% gem, 8% shoulders, 10% Crimson set bonus) - once Diabloprogess updates, my eDPS should be back up over 1 mil (swapped back to yellow amulet for 12% fire, 10% crit hit, 89% chd)


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would disagree. Earthquakes are doing 90%+ of your damage, it's fairly pointless to add in the HOTA.
> 
> If you did insist on an attack, I would use frenzy for the damage boost or seismic slam over HOTA.


I did some more recent testing since I think that old time was when leap genned fury.

My results vs Azmodan :

1:09 with HotA
1:14 with Frenzy

Three things to keep in mind while looking at those times.

1: I do have 15% HoTa damage.

2: Even though it was "close" HotA does big AoE, and in any situation where you can keep up the fury ( IE reaper wraps, overpower, channeling, or superstition ) HotA will win in single target damage as well as EASILY in AoE dmg.

3: This is with keeping Frenzy at 5 stacks basically the entire fight. Imagine a Rift where you can't always keep the 5 frenzy stacks up, that DRASTICALLY will decrease its effectiveness.

All in all HotA is easily better, because of AoE and no need for keeping stacks up.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I did some more recent testing since I think that old time was when leap genned fury.
> 
> My results vs Azmodan :
> 
> 1:09 with HotA
> 1:14 with Frenzy
> 
> Three things to keep in mind while looking at those times.
> 
> 1: I do have 15% HoTa damage.
> 
> 2: Even though it was "close" HotA does big AoE, and in any situation where you can keep up the fury ( IE reaper wraps, overpower, channeling, or superstition ) HotA will win in single target damage as well as EASILY in AoE dmg.
> 
> 3: This is with keeping Frenzy at 5 stacks basically the entire fight. Imagine a Rift where you can't always keep the 5 frenzy stacks up, that DRASTICALLY will decrease its effectiveness.
> 
> All in all HotA is easily better, because of AoE and no need for keeping stacks up.


My times were:

HOTA: 1:05
Frenzy: 1:04
Battle rage: 0:58

For HOTA/frenzy I used a 20% devastator with 745 STR and 2019 DPS. Using battle rage instead of an attack skill, I used my normal 20% devastator with 663 STR and damage rolled into 8% cooldown.

All other skills, gear, and strategy remained the same. T6 Azmodan solo with no follower.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My times were:
> 
> HOTA: 1:05
> Frenzy: 1:04
> Battle rage: 0:58
> 
> For HOTA/frenzy I used a 20% devastator with 745 STR and 2019 DPS. Using battle rage instead of an attack skill, I used my normal 20% devastator with 663 STR and damage rolled into 8% cooldown.
> 
> All other skills, gear, and strategy remained the same. T6 Azmodan solo with no follower.


So knowing that's with keeping stacks up and MUCH MUCH less AoE, wouldn't you agree HotA is best? As I said with extra fury its even better.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So knowing that's with keeping stacks up and MUCH MUCH less AoE, wouldn't you agree HotA is best? As I said with extra fury its even better.


Yeah it's looking like HotA would probably be better, but still not worth losing the % elite damage or cooldown you can roll on the offhand.


----------



## DoomDash

I love it with Bloodshed BR rune. 20% of 15 to 30m really adds up.


----------



## Crazy9000

I bet the CDR is a big factor too- With higher CDR, focusing more on the EQ damage becomes more beneficial, while with lower CDR, doing something in between the earthquakes has a greater effect.


----------



## DoomDash

I have decent CDR. I like to have enough that I can use WC for my speed , and while in CD leap for speed in the cooldown of the WC. Times out near perfect. I don't think EQ's stack so I don't really find having fast EQ's that important other than fury gen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have decent CDR. I like to have enough that I can use WC for my speed , and while in CD leap for speed in the cooldown of the WC. Times out near perfect. I don't think EQ's stack so I don't really find having fast EQ's that important other than fury gen.


EQ's do stack.


----------



## DoomDash

oic. Well I always do the full 3 EQ's for good measure anyway.


----------



## MistaBernie

welp, that was a first.. dude dropped in RiF when I was running T4s calling for low to open - he was 430 and low.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> welp, that was a first.. dude dropped in RiF when I was running T4s calling for low to open - he was 430 and low.


That just goes to show how many high levels try to play the system and never open I guess.


----------



## venom7

One question...

What do you think of my build?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/venom7-2430/hero/38569403

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> One question...
> 
> What do you think of my build?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/venom7-2430/hero/38569403
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks!


I'd have to try it out and see since SS is so expensive even with reduction. I think you got all the right pieces to make it good though.


----------



## venom7

SS with lightning rune uses 22 fury. So it is not big difference from HoTA speaking for fury cost and is does more dmg. So rcr is not so much needed i think!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> SS with lightning rune uses 22 fury. So it is not big difference from HoTA speaking for fury cost and is does more dmg. So rcr is not so much needed i think!


Yeah but most people use cinders with hota I imagine, which would clearly be cheaper.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

M6 DH is soooo OP.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> M6 DH is soooo OP.


What's wrong with unlimited Cluster Arrows?


----------



## hyujmn

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954

Updated some stuff. Still haven't found any new rings or amulets, but did find a couple more marauders pieces. I've got 5 of them now but I don't have that RoRG.

Should I reroll any of the stats on my boots? I was gonna reroll the chakram dmg maybe for companion or sentry dmg.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What's wrong with unlimited Cluster Arrows?


Too much death on T6. T5 is just doable, probably slow compared to WD or Crus.
While with M6 DH, T6 is just a walk in the park. But not as fast as cluster DH in T4 and lower diffs.
That's why I have two different DHs, hehe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954
> 
> Updated some stuff. Still haven't found any new rings or amulets, but did find a couple more marauders pieces. I've got 5 of them now but I don't have that RoRG.
> 
> Should I reroll any of the stats on my boots? I was gonna reroll the chakram dmg maybe for companion or sentry dmg.


Sentry dmg is a good choice. Companion? Maybe not








I'm looking for any good Wiz that already had all the end game gear and can do T6 ok and do want to build another DH - to pt with. I want to build a new Wiz so maybe we can exchange drop







add me if you're interested. My timezone is GMT +7 so there might be some difficulty though


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah i decided to go towards running 2 Demon Hunters. my current one is a sentry build and i can do T4 pretty well, still running 2x handbows though since i dont have a decent bow to try with my bombadiers rucksack yet.

but my other build still using 2x handbows can eat through T2 and T3 really well. great for farming shards.

@ Sunkist

yeah mate if you dont use Chakram or even plan on it, definitely re-roll. if bonus skill dmg doesnt really concern you, re-roll for +sentry dmg. when the time comes and you wanna make a sentry build (if you arent already)... you will love it.

you just need RoRG and Marauder Pants, and then you will just destroy with that current setup.


----------



## mr. biggums

Got a pretty nice t6 capable monk going that's not a 0 damage monk, still tinkering with it possible drop augilds and go 4 peice innas but we will see.
Basic of the build is getting the flying dragon to proc once it does its basically unlimited spirit, spam cyclone and spirit generator with all the spirit being spent sunwokus procs over and over doing a lot of damage. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223739


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> yeah i decided to go towards running 2 Demon Hunters. my current one is a sentry build and i can do T4 pretty well, still running 2x handbows though since i dont have a decent bow to try with my bombadiers rucksack yet.
> 
> but my other build still using 2x handbows can eat through T2 and T3 really well. great for farming shards.
> 
> @ Sunkist
> 
> yeah mate if you dont use Chakram or even plan on it, definitely re-roll. if bonus skill dmg doesnt really concern you, re-roll for +sentry dmg. when the time comes and you wanna make a sentry build (if you arent already)... you will love it.
> 
> you just need RoRG and Marauder Pants, and then you will just destroy with that current setup.


I kinda messed up... Couldn't reroll to sentry damage at all. Wasn't even an option lol but I did end up getting Cluster Arrow Dmg which isn't half bad I think.

I also swapped out a my gem in my weapon for an Emerald for better critical hit dmg. I just really need to replace these pants cuz they suck.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I kinda messed up... Couldn't reroll to sentry damage at all. Wasn't even an option lol but I did end up getting Cluster Arrow Dmg which isn't half bad I think.
> 
> I also swapped out a my gem in my weapon for an Emerald for better critical hit dmg. I just really need to replace these pants cuz they suck.


oh, cant you roll sentry damage on a Bombadiers Rucksack? coz then im just as stupid, have spent over a million and several souls trying for + sentry dmg, come to think of it, i never even checked if its possible.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

You definitely can. I have 2 BRs and both have sentry dmg modifier.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I kinda messed up... Couldn't reroll to sentry damage at all. Wasn't even an option lol but I did end up getting Cluster Arrow Dmg which isn't half bad I think.
> 
> I also swapped out a my gem in my weapon for an Emerald for better critical hit dmg. I just really need to replace these pants cuz they suck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, cant you roll sentry damage on a Bombadiers Rucksack? coz then im just as stupid, have spent over a million and several souls trying for + sentry dmg, come to think of it, i never even checked if its possible.
Click to expand...

you can I have it rolled onto mine only took 2 trys thankfully







it's in my profile under the 70 dh link is in my last post on this page.


----------



## hyujmn

Yea I had to reroll the BR for the socket though.

Edit: I was talking about my marauders boots BTW.


----------



## A.D.D.

Finally got my CDR monk to a good spot. Inner Sanctuary: Forbidden Palace has 100% uptime and I am about 2 seconds downtime on epiphany.

If anyone running t6 needs a support monk hit me up. Both of my monks laugh at t6.


----------



## DoomDash

First look at 2.1 :

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14244559/first-look-patch-210-6-17-2014


----------



## MistaBernie

Normal rifts -- instead of five fragments, you're looking at one fragment per person in your party.. which basically kills Rift it Forward?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> A major change is coming to Dexterity to benefit Demon Hunters and Monks. Each point of Dexterity will grant 1 point of Armor instead of Dodge chance. Dodge isn't as reliable as Armor or Resistances and doesn't protect you from some of the most dangerous monster affixes like Plagued or Thunderstorm. In light of this buff, the existing passives that grant 30% of your Dexterity as Armor (Seize the Initiative and Awareness) will be completely redesigned.


I was waiting for them to fix Dex, but not this creatively...







maybe they should have made every 10 points of Dex provide 1 point of all resistance (oh wait







). I hope they give 1 free character slot to everyone for a seasons hero though i'm not really excited about it and they forgot to mention if season heroes get deleted at the end of the season or becomes a non-season character.

Quote:


> The next change will be to Healing. Currently, Healing provided by gear isn't very valuable because you receive the vast amount of your healing from Health Globes. During internal testing, we discovered that as you reached higher Greater Rift levels, you really wanted more of your healing to come from your gear in order to survive. To facilitate this, we are reducing the amount of healing Health Globes provide, but buffing Life on Hit and Life Regeneration on gear to compensate. This change should make a more consistent experience when you turn up the difficulty (or reach a higher tier in a Greater Rift) in situations where you're not killing as quickly and actually require the increased Healing.


Couldn't have just fixed amethysts being useless in armor by adding life regen on top of Vit - two birds one stone.

Still no word on 2Hs...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I was waiting for them to fix Dex, but not this creatively...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they should have made every 10 points of Dex provide 1 point of all resistance (oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I hope they give 1 free character slot to everyone for a seasons hero though i'm not really excited about it and they forgot to mention if season heroes get deleted at the end of the season or becomes a non-season character.
> 
> Couldn't have just fixed amethysts being useless in armor by adding life regen on top of Vit - two birds one stone.
> 
> Still no word on 2Hs...


More coming, but yeah its amazing how many problems the game still has, even if its much better.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Normal rifts -- instead of five fragments, you're looking at one fragment per person in your party.. which basically kills Rift it Forward?


Yep, RiF will not work after this patch goes live. On the plus side, you might actually be able to rift in public games- before people would stand around waiting for someone else to open the rift, since they didn't want to spend keys. Another downside though- you can't carry someone and have them open the rifts as incentive. It's a negative change overall, IMO.

I'm assuming paragon level doesn't carry over to a season char, but gets added to your total after the season is up? Hopefully they post something more in depth about the seasons soon. I think I will be making a season char.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm assuming paragon level doesn't carry over to a season char, but gets added to your total after the season is up? Hopefully they post something more in depth about the seasons soon. I think I will be making a season char.


Seasons is 100% a fresh start. No paragon, no nothing. When they season ends yes your exp will transfer over to your normal characters. They've discussed it before.

You won't need Rift it Forward anymore because it will be easy to get rift keys with very little amount of bounty runs. Right now it was super expensive.

Ladder seems interesting, its not based on experience? Rather a bunch of objective points and such. Sounds kinda odd.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Normal rifts -- instead of five fragments, you're looking at one fragment per person in your party.. which basically kills Rift it Forward?


Where does it say this? I only saw the part about when opening a Greater Rift in a party AFTER you complete a Normal rift.

"To access a Greater Rift, simply complete a regular Nephalem Rift in any difficulty. When you defeat the Rift Guardian, they'll have a chance to drop a Greater Rift Key. You can then use this new key at the Nephalem Obelisk, similar to other Rift Fragments-this will open a Greater Rift. If you have members in your party, each player will be prompted to use one of their own Greater Rift keys to join the fun!"


----------



## CrazyNikel

Anyone know of any sales on RoS? I dont want to pay 40 bucks cause Im a tight ass..... But have enjoyed D3 quiet a bit actually, have about 250 hours in it so far. Just want that damn expansion!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Where does it say this? I only saw the part about when opening a Greater Rift in a party AFTER you complete a Normal rift.
> 
> "To access a Greater Rift, simply complete a regular Nephalem Rift in any difficulty. When you defeat the Rift Guardian, they'll have a chance to drop a Greater Rift Key. You can then use this new key at the Nephalem Obelisk, similar to other Rift Fragments-this will open a Greater Rift. If you have members in your party, each player will be prompted to use one of their own Greater Rift keys to join the fun!"


"Coming to a Nephalem Rift Near You:
Some of the changes in Greater Rifts are also coming to regular Nephalem Rifts-like the way the completion bar will advance based on monster difficulty. In addition, we're slightly modifying the entry mechanism for all Rifts. All players will need to have a Rift Fragment in order to enter a Nephalem Rift; however, we've reduced the cost for entering a Nephalem Rift down to one Rift Fragment per character to compensate."


----------



## Akadaka

I think you will have a ladder paragon level similar to hardcore paragon and normal paragon I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I haven't read much a bout the upcoming ladder or season system. Will my current characters get deleted when I join the ladder? Or I can just create a new character and join the "season" then comeback with exclusive gears & all my non-season characters are still safe and sound







??


----------



## Fr0sty

dex = armor.. way to go blizz on not fixing the issue that dex had in terms of mitigation..

why dont we all have 5 classes that use strenghts?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I haven't read much a bout the upcoming ladder or season system. Will my current characters get deleted when I join the ladder? Or I can just create a new character and join the "season" then comeback with exclusive gears & all my non-season characters are still safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


to play in ladder mode you will have to create a ladder only hero. once the season is over,that hero's xp and gear obtained gets transfered into non ladder. in either softcore or hardcore its the same.

but you cannot transfer the stuff before the season ends.

blizz will explain everything when they are much closer to actual release of ladders and patch 2.1


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I haven't read much a bout the upcoming ladder or season system. Will my current characters get deleted when I join the ladder? Or I can just create a new character and join the "season" then comeback with exclusive gears & all my non-season characters are still safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??


It looks like it will just be like hardcore vs softcore chars- nothing is shared, but you can just play whatever you want.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well I hope we can keep the exclusive legends for sc heroes after the season ends, otherwise I have no reason to join the season as I can only play for 2hrs/day. Would probably won't be able to achieve anything fancy (I'm talking about the ranking







).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well I hope we can keep the exclusive legends for sc heroes after the season ends, otherwise I have no reason to join the season as I can only play for 2hrs/day. Would probably won't be able to achieve anything fancy (I'm talking about the ranking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


It will probably be like Diablo 2, where the ladder chars get added to your non-ladder group after it ends. I don't know how that will work out exactly though... maybe there will be something like the old auction house completed tab to grab items from after it ends.

Chars aren't too important since you don't put any hard points in.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah as long as all my gears are safe







I have some legacy ones that I just don't want to lose.


----------



## lemans81

So I have dumped about 15,000 shards into gambling for Tasker&Theo, my luck has been horrible, I have found several pairs of hell tooth gloves and one pair of St. somethingorothers....otherwise all yellow/blue. Tease me with a mask of Jeram...then make the gloves unfindable......


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I have dumped about 15,000 shards into gambling for Tasker&Theo, my luck has been horrible, I have found several pairs of hell tooth gloves and one pair of St. somethingorothers....otherwise all yellow/blue. Tease me with a mask of Jeram...then make the gloves unfindable......


Don't even get me started on Kadala.. she's so hot or cold. I went about five days with no legendaries during my search for EQ legs.. then late last week I had two pairs of EQ pants from her in ten purchases (though the stats on both are pretty terrible in my opinion). Like bad enough that I don't even use them (I'm using Crimson pants and belt for CDR) - the goal was hopefully to swap in good EQ pants and get that Magefist back online, and that just hasn't been the case yet.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Don't even get me started on Kadala.. she's so hot or cold. I went about five days with no legendaries during my search for EQ legs.. then late last week I had two pairs of EQ pants from her in ten purchases (though the stats on both are pretty terrible in my opinion). Like bad enough that I don't even use them (I'm using Crimson pants and belt for CDR) - the goal was hopefully to swap in good EQ pants and get that Magefist back online, and that just hasn't been the case yet.


I got EQ helm, pants and shoulders in 2/3ish days all from her within about 3k shards at max.


----------



## hyujmn

To all DHs out there... Got a question for you guys.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954

That's my current build. I recently got a Cindercoat with 3 sockets and I heard that Cindercoat is better than Magefist for fire damage. However if I equip the Cindercoat and swap out the Magefist for a Marauders glove so I keep the 4pc set bonus, my dps goes WAY down.

On my inventory screen it goes from 1.08million to 870k.

Which would be the better option so I can still retain the 4pc bonus? Magefist+Marauders Coat with higher DPS or Marauders Glove with Cindercoat with lower DPS but lower resource costs?


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> To all DHs out there... Got a question for you guys.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954
> 
> That's my current build. I recently got a Cindercoat with 3 sockets and I heard that Cindercoat is better than Magefist for fire damage. However if I equip the Cindercoat and swap out the Magefist for a Marauders glove so I keep the 4pc set bonus, my dps goes WAY down.
> 
> On my inventory screen it goes from 1.08million to 870k.
> 
> Which would be the better option so I can still retain the 4pc bonus? Magefist+Marauders Coat with higher DPS or Marauders Glove with Cindercoat with lower DPS but lower resource costs?


Do you have trifecta Marauders gloves?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> To all DHs out there... Got a question for you guys.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954
> 
> That's my current build. I recently got a Cindercoat with 3 sockets and I heard that Cindercoat is better than Magefist for fire damage. However if I equip the Cindercoat and swap out the Magefist for a Marauders glove so I keep the 4pc set bonus, my dps goes WAY down.
> 
> On my inventory screen it goes from 1.08million to 870k.
> 
> Which would be the better option so I can still retain the 4pc bonus? Magefist+Marauders Coat with higher DPS or Marauders Glove with Cindercoat with lower DPS but lower resource costs?


Replace that Eternal Union ring with a Ring of Royal Grandeur so u can use both the Cindercoat and Magefist.









Also you can check your eDPS on Diabloprogress to see which one is the better setup.


----------



## hyujmn

Unfortunately I don't have a RoRG yet.

Explain "trifecta" I know it has attack speed, dexterity, and Crit hit dmg +47%. I don't think it has critical hit chance, though. I had to reroll +life for the crit hit dmg.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a RoRG yet.
> 
> Explain "trifecta" I know it has attack speed, dexterity, and Crit hit dmg +47%. I don't think it has critical hit chance, though. I had to reroll +life for the crit hit dmg.


Your magefists are trifecta because they have increase attack speed, crit chance and crit damage. If your new gloves do not have similar stats that would explain the drop in your damage.


----------



## hyujmn

Ah, gotcha. Yeah my Marauders gloves don't have crit chance. They have everything else though and have higher crit dmg too.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Anyone know of any sales on RoS? I dont want to pay 40 bucks cause Im a tight ass..... But have enjoyed D3 quiet a bit actually, have about 250 hours in it so far. Just want that damn expansion!


I got it for my kid off one of those software sites that seemed legit for $30. I looked up Reaper of Souls on SlickDeals and found a site from there that still had a decent price (actually a little better than the SlickDeals post). I also saw it on Amazon a couple months ago for $30. If you want to get in on the upcoming season and have fun with RoS (most fun I've had with this game), then just go get it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I have dumped about 15,000 shards into gambling for Tasker&Theo, my luck has been horrible, I have found several pairs of hell tooth gloves and one pair of St. somethingorothers....otherwise all yellow/blue. Tease me with a mask of Jeram...then make the gloves unfindable......


I hear you. I got 2 x magefist and 1 x jade gloves from her within 300 shards yesterday; then a helltooth a little later. One magefist was good and able to replace the one I'm stashing for later and one was terrible. The Jade gloves and Helltooth were both crap (I really would like decent Helltooth gloves actually, so I can start running with my 2pc Zuni set for even more INT). I've been rolling gloves more than anything for Taskers. I've had at least 4 x Mask of Jerams that have fallen throughout the game/Kadala but never seen Tasker, not even pre-loot 2.0.

I finally got a pack of goblins to pop in a rift. Unfortunately for me I was in a meeting so playing with no sound, and barely paying attention on T4. I started walking a bit and was like 'w.t.f. is all this gold....HOLY SHIAT!' I managed to kill 3, but all of them already had a portal open by the time I realized what was going on, so I had no chance. Serves me right for playing D3 in a meeting I suppose.


----------



## RW2112

Was already responded to... move along, nothing to see here, lol...


----------



## Cotton

I have put probably 10k+ into Kadala over the past week on gloves. RNG is ckblocking me from playing with my jade set.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> To all DHs out there... Got a question for you guys.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954
> 
> That's my current build. I recently got a Cindercoat with 3 sockets and I heard that Cindercoat is better than Magefist for fire damage. However if I equip the Cindercoat and swap out the Magefist for a Marauders glove so I keep the 4pc set bonus, my dps goes WAY down.
> 
> On my inventory screen it goes from 1.08million to 870k.
> 
> Which would be the better option so I can still retain the 4pc bonus? Magefist+Marauders Coat with higher DPS or Marauders Glove with Cindercoat with lower DPS but lower resource costs?


Better here means Cinder offers both fire dmg boost and fire skill resource cost reduction. If you don't plan on shooting any cluster but just running around waiting for your sentries melt things down then just go with whatever gives you the most DPS & %Fire dmg.
PS: Sorry my company blocks Bnet link so I'm assuming you're running sentry build here. Otherwise Cindercoat is definitely a must for cluster build, no matter how mediocre it rolls.


----------



## DoomDash

Getting money in this game is driving me crazy.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Better here means Cinder offers both fire dmg boost and fire skill resource cost reduction. If you don't plan on shooting any cluster but just running around waiting for your sentries melt things down then just go with whatever gives you the most DPS & %Fire dmg.
> PS: Sorry my company blocks Bnet link so I'm assuming you're running sentry build here. Otherwise Cindercoat is definitely a must for cluster build, no matter how mediocre it rolls.


Cool, thanks for the info! I got a really nice pair of Marauders gloves so I was able to switch out to a Cindercoat and not lose any DPS.

Finally found a Stone of Jordan! Too bad it's probably the worst roll in history. Still looking for the last marauder set piece (legs) and better rings/amulets.

This game has me hooked....


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Getting money in this game is driving me crazy.


Swap out your chest piece and belt for a Goldskin and a Goldwrap, drop the torment a notch, run some people through via Rift it Forward.

Of course, I'm sitting 400m (started RoS around 475m, was down to 360m not too long ago), and +gold find happens to end up on alot of my secondaries by chance.

In other news, I got another RRoG. Sadly, I don't remember if I tossed it in the bank for my Crusader or broke it. I also got another Weight of the Earth, and it too had horrendous rolls so I'm _still_ not using them (TONS of HP loss if I swap out my current legs to get Magefist back, + loss of 10% CDR from Crimson's Silk set).

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistabernie-1539/Quohnan/20772438


----------



## DoomDash

Eh GF still doesn't seem worth it to me. I have tried that. It's faster to run T6 bounties ( hell rift / kazara den ), but its just boring.

I am still looking for the perfect set of earth shoulders too







.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Eh GF still doesn't seem worth it to me.


that feel of no GF


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Eh GF still doesn't seem worth it to me. I have tried that. It's faster to run T6 bounties ( hell rift / kazara den ), but its just boring.
> 
> I am still looking for the perfect set of earth shoulders too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A little like these?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Swap out your chest piece and belt for a Goldskin and a Goldwrap, drop the torment a notch, run some people through via Rift it Forward...


^this - on T4 rifts or bounties I usually seem to rack up 1.5mil at a time; I know there are better chest pieces out there, but I haven't gotten any, or any to roll well enough yet to replace goldskin. I have those bracers where gold also counts for experience that are pretty nice, but I've recently swapped those for another set with higher elemental dmg% plus it drops neph glory on blind. With a belt I'm running atm, I can keep neph glory stacked indefinitely.

I need to look at more crusader builds, but with so little work on mine (running more than half yellows still) I'm already in T3 at almost 900k profile dmg and more toughness (obviously) than my WD. definitely not as fast as my WD at clearing at the moment, but so much less time spent getting to this point and so much potential to go. I have a lot of fun and it keeps the game fresh as I've barely touched monk and have only done barb in HC for a bit. DH is completely off the radar but I'll get around to her eventually too.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A little like these?


with vita instead of armor.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> with vita instead of armor.


Did someone say Spires of Earth


----------



## Cotton

+Earthquake%?


----------



## DoomDash

Yep not perfect either.


----------



## Fr0sty

how much cdr would a crusader need to have near perma akkarat champion. considering he's using a 1hander + 4pc akkhan. yes i want to build 4pc not 6pc.

if its impossible i wont take the endeavor and i'll dump my shards on my wd ty in advance


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how much cdr would a crusader need to have near perma akkarat champion. considering he's using a 1hander + 4pc akkhan. yes i want to build 4pc not 6pc.
> 
> if its impossible i wont take the endeavor and i'll dump my shards on my wd ty in advance


If cooldown is 90 seconds, and uptime is 20... 75% sheet CDR would get you 2 second gap between them.


----------



## Akadaka

On Crusader I feel your good with 30% CDR It's definitely not permanent but it's usually up before you come across another elite.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's hard to run out of gold when you can just faceroll T6








I got lots of lucky drops lately, but also lots of badluck with Myriam. Luckily T6 rift & PR gold drop bonus made it up for me


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> It's hard to run out of gold when you can just faceroll T6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got lots of lucky drops lately, but also lots of badluck with Myriam. Luckily T6 rift & PR gold drop bonus made it up for me


Take me with you.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm at 5 second gap between akarats with 47% cdr iirc.

Also, Blizzard really needs to make barb legends more interesting.

Whirlwind needs a major buffs, and I'd like to see something cooler with Wrath of Berserk like if you go all out basically a similar concept to Akkhans.

Oh and most barb passives are terrible and so situational. I know Blizzard wants everyone to play WD/Crusader but come on.

And for god sakes let some items roll FURY gen per second. Hexing pants are so much worse for barbs EVEN with the passive and IK, fury degen in generally is so boring now.


----------



## BeastBad1368

I do want to play D3... But having no offline single player like the classic games is kinda a disappointment and I'd wish Blizzard would make the game playable offline so I'll be much enjoyable than playing online where you have server trouble and laggy internet.


----------



## Phaelynar

I'm kind of at the point right now with D3 that nothing matters anymore until Seasons/Ladders with 2.1. 99.9% of my clan facerolls T6 so we always have groups and share drops.

I also just hit Paragon 500 yesterday. If nearly 500 levels of paragon only took a few months, I'm going to be playing ladder. Therefore all my current gear will become irrelevant, except for testing greater rifts on the PTR in a few weeks.

Also bought a Logitech G930 for using TS while rifting. The voice changer in the G930 software is quite funny.


----------



## yahu

^meh, Logitech software/hardware has been pissing me off lately. Unless they fixed the G930's, you'd take them to a LAN party and have constant connect/disconnect issues. My G930s have been literally sitting on a shelf for I don't know how long. Even regarding mice (G700, G600, etc.), their software has issues. Change.my.friggin.setting.already!

The Razer software, while not perfect, is less buggy for me. Also for LANs I have gone with a set of Sennheiser 363D's that I picked up for a $100; great sound/mic plus "open" design so I can hear what is going on at the event too. My buddy has a set of Tiamats that he doesn't have the patience for that I'm thinking of picking up on the cheap as well.

Yes, I'm a hardware hoore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastBad1368*
> 
> I do want to play D3... But having no offline single player like the classic games is kinda a disappointment and I'd wish Blizzard would make the game playable offline so I'll be much enjoyable than playing online where you have server trouble and laggy internet.


honestly I only occasionally have internet issues that affect my gameplay. I've had many hours without issues and I think most on here can attest to that. It does make playing a Hardcore character a little more risky though, and seems to be the going argument anytime HC vs SC penis envy breaks out.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Take me with you.


Ok if the timezone difference doesn't bother you.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Take me with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok if the timezone difference doesn't bother you.
Click to expand...

I work nights so.....probably not.


----------



## chargerz919

I just want Jade shoulders so I don't feel the need to helm swap. Those 400 million hits are worth it on elite packs though.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I just want Jade shoulders so I don't feel the need to helm swap. Those 400 million hits are worth it on elite packs though.


400m? I guess it's time to reroll.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> 400m? I guess it's time to reroll.


Quetzalcoatl + rorg + 5 pc jade + creeping death passive. Makes things go boom.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I just want Jade shoulders so I don't feel the need to helm swap. Those 400 million hits are worth it on elite packs though.


I'd give you mine + a couple useless pairs of Jade gloves (courtesy of kadala) for a pair of decent taskers?









on a side note - I've been cheating on my WD lately. By that I mean I've gotten my 'sader up with a lightning build and a fire build. The fire build isn't as strong on paper but seems to clear T2 just as well with over 100% elemental with pretty poor rolled gears. I also got a wizard I got up to lvl 54 a long time ago then stopped when I heard CM was going away. Got him up to near lvl 70 last night and fairly respectable #'s. I'm still working at finding the best synergy for my play style - right now lots o' freezing/paralyzing.

I think a cool little feature would be to re-roll low legendary gear. E.g. - I got a lvl 61-62 Cindercoat and 67-68 lvl Mempo bringing up my wizard...talk about half-a useless in the end. Maybe something like 1 roll only and if it sucks, it is forgotten souls regardless.

And FFS, I thought they fixed the whole "re-rolls will not give you the exact same attribute" bug. I haven't gotten 3 of the same since that "fix" so maybe that is all they have done. I have definitely gotten one of the exact same roll I'm trying to replace though, numerous times. So frustrating.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'd give you mine + a couple useless pairs of Jade gloves (courtesy of kadala) for a pair of decent taskers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note - I've been cheating on my WD lately. By that I mean I've gotten my 'sader up with a lightning build and a fire build. The fire build isn't as strong on paper but seems to clear T2 just as well with over 100% elemental with pretty poor rolled gears. I also got a wizard I got up to lvl 54 a long time ago then stopped when I heard CM was going away. Got him up to near lvl 70 last night and fairly respectable #'s. I'm still working at finding the best synergy for my play style - right now lots o' freezing/paralyzing.
> 
> I think a cool little feature would be to re-roll low legendary gear. E.g. - I got a lvl 61-62 Cindercoat and 67-68 lvl Mempo bringing up my wizard...talk about half-a useless in the end. Maybe something like 1 roll only and if it sucks, it is forgotten souls regardless.
> 
> And FFS, I thought they fixed the whole "re-rolls will not give you the exact same attribute" bug. I haven't gotten 3 of the same since that "fix" so maybe that is all they have done. I have definitely gotten one of the exact same roll I'm trying to replace though, numerous times. So frustrating.


I have yet to land myself a pair of Taskers. I was using tri-magefists while I was playing pet doc (fire dogs and garg). Haven't gotten rid of any of my pet gear though. I'm just rolling another WD to throw the gear on so I don't have to change skills or gear.

I put in 30 hours on my Firesader before I got bored and went back to my WD. I think I'm sitting at just under 1.1 mil sheet with 98% fire damage on the sader and like 1.3 mil sheet and 40% cold on the WD.


----------



## yahu

^not sure how much time I have on my 'sader yet. I know I don't even have royal gems up on him. When I say the fire gear I have are bad rolls, I literally saved decent drops from my WD (axe of sankis as an example) and tried to re-roll as best I could for the 'sader. Some are decent like 19% magefists with STR, attack speed, and 10% cc (unfortunately no crit dmg) and others not as good (sankis doesn't have a socket). I think I'm up to 600k dmg with good toughness. T2 was too easy so I need to see how efficient I am at T3 (but spent time on wizard).

I liked my lightning build, but it was based off of a skorn, and that just hits too slow for how I like to play. There are some other builds I could look at that skorn would likely work, I just haven't re-geared or I'm missing gear still (I'm equipped with half yellows, which is how little I've played him).

BTW - I just realized I literally am not using Jade shoulders at the moment. I'm waiting on just one piece to rock 2pc Jade, Helltooth, Manajuma's, and Zuni, or taskers to go doombringer on a physical build, or of course Jade or even Zuni set with decent RoRG I have. Need to stop cheatin' on tha doctah.


----------



## DoomDash

I really hope every element BESIDES fire gets some good items. So lame how 90% of builds are fire.


----------



## Crazy9000

I agree with that... fire has the obvious advantage right now. There's a lot of boring legends with no special abilities they could update to do something for the other elements.


----------



## Cotton

After completing my jade set to an acceptable level of play, I would say that both builds are fun to play. There's nothing like seeing your Garg bslap for the hundreds of millions either. It seems like 90% of the WDs are playing pet now as well so you do get some recognition as jade since its easy to notice the elite one-shots.

The one item in waiting on is a kukri to expand the play style a little bit, it has some great synergy with Zuni.

I'm on almost every night as my WD. Feel free to add me on Cotton#1600. I can do anything from T1-T6.


----------



## DoomDash

Have you guys seen this crazy build yet?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/28vvqt/784k_profile_dps_demon_hunter_finishes_torment_6/


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I really hope every element BESIDES fire gets some good items. So lame how 90% of builds are fire.


Lightning DH are awesome or I must say stunlocking is awesome. Sadly this build is only needed when pt with really weak teammates in T6 Uber.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Have you guys seen this crazy build yet?
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/28vvqt/784k_profile_dps_demon_hunter_finishes_torment_6/


Can't read korean. But perma smoke is just as old as D3 itself as I've achieved it way back in 1.0.8 or so. Can't watch utube right now, but clearing rift in such short time makes me think about exploiting bug or something.
PS: I used gg trans and it said this guy was using 1.0.8 Nat which is not the best choice for perma smoke. Any L4N player can do miles better.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> 400m? I guess it's time to reroll.


400m is on the weak side of things.

with ok cold gears he should be doing 800mil rather easily on single target harvest. elites can be harvested for alot more due to sun keepers & soj elite damage bonus


----------



## gh0stfac3killa

quic question for you guys i keep hearing different things over where to play to get better gear, should i take my barb into higher level torment modes to try and get better gear, or grind it out on lower level as in t-1 and lower down to normal mode until i get better drops. i keep seeing all these amazing drops people are getting and to tell the truth im getting tired of grinding for hours on what ever level people suggest and getting a butt load of crappy gear. last night i literaly ran all the bounties on all the maps then one rift on normal and landed 7 legendarys, 3 set pieces, and none of them did anything good for my barb. suckers stuck at 500k damage and a little over 6mil toughnes since forever now....


----------



## Crazy9000

I guess the best thing to do is play normal until you can do torment 1 at a decent speed.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> quic question for you guys i keep hearing different things over where to play to get better gear, should i take my barb into higher level torment modes to try and get better gear, or grind it out on lower level as in t-1 and lower down to normal mode until i get better drops. i keep seeing all these amazing drops people are getting and to tell the truth im getting tired of grinding for hours on what ever level people suggest and getting a butt load of crappy gear. last night i literaly ran all the bounties on all the maps then one rift on normal and landed 7 legendarys, 3 set pieces, and none of them did anything good for my barb. suckers stuck at 500k damage and a little over 6mil toughnes since forever now....


What skills are you using and what gears do you have currently? Your damage and toughness looks decent and I feel you should be able to do T1 at least. Have you tried crafting any legendaries?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Or just team up with friends/people who can do higher T and even better are willing to share loot.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Or just team up with friends/people who can do higher T and even better are willing to share loot.


Crazy9000.....end story?


----------



## DoomDash

I got bored of playing all my torment5-6 characters which is why I'm playing new DH's.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I'm thinking about rolling a Crus. Having a decent str trifecta RoRG from HC (While playing my DH btw) and a no-stat TWH (It has only AR and a DH skill modifier lol) sitting in my stash right now.
So, Akkhan & mass RCD?


----------



## MistaBernie

I picked up a halfway decent Maximus when out tooling around with lemans the other day, so I gave it to my Crusader. Swapped out a couple of things I had in my stash (that Magefist will hopefully someday end back up with my Barb once I get decent EQ Pants) and he's suddenly at just under 1.1m elemental dps with no Cindercoat...

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistabernie-1539/MistaSpahkle/46857456


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> do you know if PS4 version will run at 1080p? I hear a lot of games actually aren't (for both PS4 and X1), but I'd imagine D3 should be fine.
> 
> I literally have read zero about the console version of RoS. Are there updates over the PC? E.g. - will the console release leapfrog where we are on PC, just like the console release of D3 vanilla did (loot 1.5 while we were still on basically loot 1.0)?


1080p @ 60fps for the PS4. Shoot me if you must(maybe it was my PC) but the PS4 version looks better than the PC version *to me*
I would double dip but Blizzard's website keeps telling me I'm in the UK when I try to purchase the expansion and my account is US.

I think only 4 PS4 games (out of 30+) aren't 1080p.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 400m is on the weak side of things.
> 
> with ok cold gears he should be doing 800mil rather easily on single target harvest. elites can be harvested for alot more due to sun keepers & soj elite damage bonus


This is 100% true, I am stuck with a str RoRG for now, along with a yellow ring and using azuewrath. If I played more (and had better luck), I'd have the good gear, I have played less than 100 hours on my WD since the expansion came out though.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh0stfac3killa*
> 
> quic question for you guys i keep hearing different things over where to play to get better gear, should i take my barb into higher level torment modes to try and get better gear, or grind it out on lower level as in t-1 and lower down to normal mode until i get better drops. i keep seeing all these amazing drops people are getting and to tell the truth im getting tired of grinding for hours on what ever level people suggest and getting a butt load of crappy gear. last night i literaly ran all the bounties on all the maps then one rift on normal and landed 7 legendarys, 3 set pieces, and none of them did anything good for my barb. suckers stuck at 500k damage and a little over 6mil toughnes since forever now....


as others have said, you should share your info as the numbers seem to indicate that you should be able to run T1 at least. How is your elemental dmg (fire, lightning, physical, etc.?). I'm personally in a similar boat, but a little farther up the chain in that I'm likely not going to be running T6 until the RNG gods give a couple nice drops. I do help my friends by pulling them through T4 rifts and they have gotten substantially better. Sounds like people on here do the same thing (good community).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> 1080p @ 60fps for the PS4. Shoot me if you must(maybe it was my PC) but the PS4 version looks better than the PC version *to me*
> I would double dip but Blizzard's website keeps telling me I'm in the UK when I try to purchase the expansion and my account is US.
> 
> I think only 4 PS4 games (out of 30+) aren't 1080p.


that is good to hear. I don't keep up on console news as much these days so I was surprised to find out games weren't running at 1080p on the new hardware. Someone was also telling me about how watchdogs was purposely nerf'd on the PC to look the same as consoles but you could literally workaround their "fix."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> This is 100% true, I am stuck with a str RoRG for now, along with a yellow ring and using azuewrath. If I played more (and had better luck), I'd have the good gear, I have played less than 100 hours on my WD since the expansion came out though.


You're definitely luckier than me. I've put more time into D3 since RoS (more than 100 hours for sure), running torment pretty much from the start, and the only set I can build is >fart< Helltooth 5pc with RoRG.

Off-topic: Something I've wanted to ask if others have noticed - when I pull lower level friends through higher torment rifts, I notice that they seem to get more frequent than me. I will literally get no drops to maybe 2 while they are getting 4 or more. This isn't always 100% but I'd say conservatively at least 75% of the time. I won't even get souls from the RG and they will get souls and a legendary.

As soon as I go back to rifting solo I get more drops. Anyway, just curious if anyone else has noticed this.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I picked up a halfway decent Maximus when out tooling around with lemans the other day, so I gave it to my Crusader. Swapped out a couple of things I had in my stash (that Magefist will hopefully someday end back up with my Barb once I get decent EQ Pants) and he's suddenly at just under 1.1m elemental dps with no Cindercoat...
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistabernie-1539/MistaSpahkle/46857456


I told you those fire chain saders are fun...good to T3 maybe T4. We seem to have good luck together when roll T4


----------



## MistaBernie

I think we were doing T3 the other day... but we cleared one in 4:51, haha. I'll have to look up a good build for fire chain when I happen across a Cindercoat.


----------



## Crazy9000

So how many of you are going to make new ladder chars when that hits? I think I'm going to.


----------



## MistaBernie

I might. It kind of seems fun, and I feel like I have fun leveling toons for some reason, but at the same time.. it's summer. I might be ramping back my play time to spend time with the wife by the pool with friends and beverages of an adult nature.


----------



## mickeykool

I plan to but when does this 2.1 roll out?


----------



## yahu

I probably will. I'm looking forward to some of the ladder-specific gear.

what is this fire-chain build you guys speak of? I'll have to do some readin'


----------



## DoomDash

Fellow barbs please help voice your opinion on barb buffs:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13241704056?page=1#11

I listed my 5 in there.


----------



## kremtok

I think this is pretty good for castoffs from my Demon Hunter: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kremtok-1137/hero/30833706

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Can't see your gears in details but only names (diabloprogress). There are some minor problems, you should replace your shoulder with a marauder's spines and put Natalya's bloody footprint into that Mara boot slot. Give your Natalya's reflection to your follower and wear a proper SOJ instead. I also suggest go dw 2x1h xbow instead or 2hxbow & quiver to get the most out of your DH. And I can see you're going full lightning dmg here, but since you don't do sentry, it's better to get some fire elem as fire has the highest dmg potentiality. If your can get some other missing pieces of Mara then it's another story though.


----------



## Robin Nio

Rolled this amulet... If only I played cold on my barb.









Spoiler: amulet


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Rolled this amulet... If only I played cold on my barb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: amulet


Throw it on the templar if he doesn't already have something better but gorget of leoric is one of the worst legendary amulets in the game - its effect only triggers once you've already killed everything or you interrupt your combat and wait around for the massacre bonus/skeletons, in the time which you could have probably dealt more damage than these guys will. Also, you can get up to 6 skeleton spawns, 4 is the lowest roll.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Can't see your gears in details but only names (diabloprogress). There are some minor problems, you should replace your shoulder with a marauder's spines and put Natalya's bloody footprint into that Mara boot slot. Give your Natalya's reflection to your follower and wear a proper SOJ instead. I also suggest go dw 2x1h xbow instead or 2hxbow & quiver to get the most out of your DH. And I can see you're going full lightning dmg here, but since you don't do sentry, it's better to get some fire elem as fire has the highest dmg potentiality. If your can get some other missing pieces of Mara then it's another story though.


I linked my monk and most of what you're saying doesn't make any sense at all. Thanks though...


----------



## mr. biggums

Been messing around with all the classes lately, we came across an interesting 0 dps buff barb we flew threw t6 with a well geared dh and shotgun crusader. Still need one of the act amulets and a certain mighty belt which names I forget, but thought I would share for people who group play a lot
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/49221229
The rimeheart isn't needed I'm just using it because it procs now and then.


----------



## DoomDash

So I've been toying around with a new physical build for Crusader which I think its pretty damn rad since everyone else is going shotgun/foth.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/doomdash-1527/DoomII/47910694

Let me explain how it works.

I use condemn vacuum ( 1160% dmg ) even though its holy because it counts as knock back for strong arms and you want everything surrounding you. After I hit that I activate Iron Skin - Explosive Skin ( 1400% dmg as physical ) which helps me tank as well, then I hit Bombardment - Impactful Bombardment ( 3320% as Physical X2 since my weapon calls two ), and last I hit Akarats - Rally to knock off 12 seconds of CD. During this entire time I'm ALSO using Shield Bash shield cross which hits for about 20-30m head on and a bunch of circular AoE dmg.

This basically resets the above cooldowns entirely besides bomb which is about a 5-7 second more wait, which I can then use again in akarats, doing 100-150m alone. Basically you can kill elites on T5 in less than 4 seconds, and the bigger the group the better.

Can't quite tank T6 with a build like this but it's a lot of fun and I plan on making a video showing it off.


----------



## hyujmn

Quick question to DHs.

Just found the 6th Marauders piece I needed. The problem is that when I equip it, I have to give up a bunch of stuff (swap out Cindercoat, lose 10% elite dmg bc of Blackthornes). Is it still worth it to do so? I dont have an RoRG yet or else that would answer a ton of questions.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Been messing around with all the classes lately, we came across an interesting 0 dps buff barb we flew threw t6 with a well geared dh and shotgun crusader. Still need one of the act amulets and a certain mighty belt which names I forget, but thought I would share for people who group play a lot
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/49221229
> The rimeheart isn't needed I'm just using it because it procs now and then.


I loath any group play in D3 where 1 member being 0dps contributes to a better Torment experience. It speaks to the class balancing issues D3 still faces in the ARPG genre.

More power to those who find buff botting fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I loath any group play in D3 where 1 member being 0dps contributes to a better Torment experience. It speaks to the class balancing issues D3 still faces in the ARPG genre.
> 
> More power to those who find buff botting fun.


I don't understand the hate. Whats wrong with a party member that doesn't deal damage directly, and buffs party members/debuffs mobs instead?


----------



## Crazy9000

Patch notes for the 2.1 patch are up:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14569138/


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Patch notes for the 2.1 patch are up:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14569138/


I'm usually pretty harsh on Blizzard, but this looks like it could be a good patch...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> An additional Stash Tab is now available for all players with Reaper of Souls


Going to need this with Seasonal legs, and with 12 characters it was already hard to have even a small collection of different builds for each class

Quote:


> The amount of Life Regeneration and Life On Hit granted by items has been increased
> 
> These changes apply to all items from level 1 to 70
> *These changes are retroactive and will apply to existing gear*


Nothing I find more annoying than having to salvage gear that took forever to find because of a change to how things work

Quote:


> Earthquake
> 
> Weapon damage increased from 2600% to 4200%


*Everyone switches to Leapquake Barb*

Quote:


> Dexterity now grants 1 Armor per point


They went through with the most boring, uncreative way to fix Dexterity

Quote:


> A new Legendary consumable has been added
> 
> Ramalandi's Gift
> Use on an unsocketed item to add the maximum number of sockets that item type allows


Errm, so my socketed items now have a wasted roll if this adds the socket on top of other rolls?

Quote:


> Infernal Machine
> 
> A new reward has been added: The Hellfire Amulet
> New Legendary amulet
> Will randomly roll a passive appropriate to your class
> Available for purchase from Squirt in Act II for 5 million gold
> Requires the same materials to craft as the Hellfire Ring plus 10 additional Forgotten Souls


Talk about a gold/mat/time sink, collect a bunch of supplies for a chance at the materials, and waste 10 legs of souls and 5 mil gold for a gamble. No mention of fixing the painstaking/boring process of collecting keys.


----------



## yahu

I finally got a decent pair of blackthorne items and even though it hurt my profile dmg, T4/T5 are like, how you say, butter that has melted. I haven't tried T6 with this build, but I'm probably still a little squishy given my gear. I might build an Aughild set of shoulders and bracers and finally don the RoRG to see how that goes with more elite dmg given and less received.

I'm not sure if this had an impact on drop rate but it seems like if I'm face rolling elites my drops are better. On the order of 5 or more per rift. I think my max in one rift was 8. Mostly trash of course, but I do like the souls.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Rolled this amulet... If only I played cold on my barb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: amulet


I agree that this is one of the worst legendary amulet affixes...but this being literally the best amulet roll I've gotten, I run with it too :\


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I linked my monk and most of what you're saying doesn't make any sense at all. Thanks though...


I think he was referring to your DH. I think your wording was a little "wonky" (I hate that word, but my sister would be proud I used it). BTW - what do I need to do to get TnT gloves???









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Been messing around with all the classes lately, we came across an interesting 0 dps buff barb we flew threw t6 with a well geared dh and shotgun crusader. Still need one of the act amulets and a certain mighty belt which names I forget, but thought I would share for people who group play a lot
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/49221229
> The rimeheart isn't needed I'm just using it because it procs now and then.


Completely off-topic - that is a crazy looking/affix mojo you have on your witch doctor. I haven't seen that one before. I do like that as much as I've played the game and read stuff on forums that there are still items out there I haven't seen. I just saw that spectrum sword, which is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I'm usually pretty harsh on Blizzard, but this looks like it could be a good patch...
> 
> *Everyone switches to Leapquake Barb*


What this mostly does is make a cold leapquake build add some damage, instead of giving up on that and going for 0 dps like some people have. Fire also gets a buff which is nice... but it shouldn't push anyone to make a leapquake that wouldn't before.


----------



## DoomDash

more leaked legendaries on diablofans


----------



## yahu

some interesting changes. seems like they are stopping 0dog in some ways, but possibly making it stronger if you use the rune for the master? Provoke the pack looks interesting too. Also, equipping a tall man's might be interesting, but only limited to 3 dog's worth o' dmg.

overall the changes look interesting. I might have to give it a whirl on PTR at some point.


----------



## DoomDash

i got a lamentation from kadala but it was the old one or it didnt list its new property. maybe its only working for drops right now.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The patch note is crazy. DH is gonna be god jesus
However
Quote:


> Ramalandi's Gift
> Use on an unsocketed item to add the maximum number of sockets that item type allows


Means all the current helm, chest, pant, ammy, ring, weapon, offhand we are wearing in fact will just be some piece of forgotten souls when the patch goes live.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> The patch note is crazy. DH is gonna be god jesus
> However
> Means all the current helm, chest, pant, ammy, ring, weapon, offhand we are wearing in fact will just be some piece of forgotten souls when the patch goes live.


Has anyone confirmed it adds a socket without using primary stat?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Coming soon I think as people are testing the PTR right now. Can't wait to get home








PS: Uhm, I think it won't take an additional primary stat just to roll another socket. You see, it increases the maximum number of allowed sks on an item by 1 i.e after using the legendary item on your item, you'll be able to roll 4sks all at one, not another one next to your old 3 sks (Which is impossible btw)


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think he was referring to your DH. I think your wording was a little "wonky" (I hate that word, but my sister would be proud I used it). BTW - what do I need to do to get TnT gloves???


I've got a spare thanks to our good friend Kadala. She gave me two within the last week. I was looking for Marauder's gloves, but I'll take Tasker and Theo instead  Too bad I can't give you my spare...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Coming soon I think as people are testing the PTR right now. Can't wait to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Uhm, I think it won't take an additional primary stat just to roll another socket. You see, it increases the maximum number of allowed sks on an item by 1 i.e after using the legendary item on your item, you'll be able to roll 4sks all at one, not another one next to your old 3 sks (Which is impossible btw)


It doesn't increase the maximum number of sockets, it just automatically gives it the max the item can have (2 pants, 3 chest, 1 for jewlery/helm/ring).

If it does that without needing a primary though, you could have a weapon with DMG/main stat//Ele%, then CDR or % DMG and a socket still.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Wow totally misunderstood that part, thanks for correcting me. Now what you're saying sounds about right, I hope it really just adds sk w/o sacrificing any primary stats.
Thanks again.


----------



## Cotton

Chances are the add gem item is to add a legendary gem slot to an existing item.


----------



## Phaelynar

So I was just doing greater rifts...

Crusaders are useless for them. Guess I can dump my crusader now.

We completed a Lvl 38 rift, and it's hard as ****. The trick is to use at least 2 furnaces full time in the group.

We were doing OK on 39 until we hit a bogus elite pack.

Its like entirely RNG on what map/mobs you get, as we were like 4 minutes ahead of the timer then went splat.

It only gets really hard around lvl 35/36.

Freezequake barb is a necessity basically.


----------



## Nhb93

Just picked up the two games today as me and my friends are going to play through them. We're running 2 crusaders, a barb, and a wizard. It seems to be doing quite well in the early game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

got my Crusader to lvl 70 and with all the gear i had waiting for him, running T2 almost straight up. fire Crusader is so much fun, nice change from my 200+hrs of Demon Hunter playing.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> got my Crusader to lvl 70 and with all the gear i had waiting for him, running T2 almost straight up. fire Crusader is so much fun, nice change from my 200+hrs of Demon Hunter playing.


Sadly crusader sucks now for greater rifts. Before people started exploiting lvl 1 games for leaderboards, my clan's group we made last night took the #4 world spot for rift levels/completion, and we were basically the only group with a crusader. If I had a DH or another class, we'd have probably capped out 6 levels higher than we wound up.

I'm making freezequake barb/DH/Jade top priorities for gearing for 2.1 before the patch.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Sadly crusader sucks now for greater rifts. Before people started exploiting lvl 1 games for leaderboards, my clan's group we made last night took the #4 world spot for rift levels/completion, and we were basically the only group with a crusader. If I had a DH or another class, we'd have probably capped out 6 levels higher than we wound up.
> 
> I'm making freezequake barb/DH/Jade top priorities for gearing for 2.1 before the patch.


Overreacting much? I was watching a few classes play last night and Crusaders are doing as good as barbs right now. Also, Crusaders are fine because of furnace being the most viable on them + WD. Furnace is going to get nerfed I know it.

Either way I got my furnace ready for my sader and my freeze barb ready too.


----------



## hyujmn

So can anyone confirm if that Ramalandi's Gift just straight up adds sockets without sacrificing main stats? Or is it kinda like enchanting where you choose a stat to throw away?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I finally got a decent pair of blackthorne items and even though it hurt my profile dmg, T4/T5 are like, how you say, butter that has melted. I haven't tried T6 with this build, but I'm probably still a little squishy given my gear. I might build an Aughild set of shoulders and bracers and finally don the RoRG to see how that goes with more elite dmg given and less received.
> 
> I'm not sure if this had an impact on drop rate but it seems like if I'm face rolling elites my drops are better. On the order of 5 or more per rift. I think my max in one rift was 8. Mostly trash of course, but I do like the souls.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Rolled this amulet... If only I played cold on my barb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: amulet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this is one of the worst legendary amulet affixes...but this being literally the best amulet roll I've gotten, I run with it too :\
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I linked my monk and most of what you're saying doesn't make any sense at all. Thanks though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was referring to your DH. I think your wording was a little "wonky" (I hate that word, but my sister would be proud I used it). BTW - what do I need to do to get TnT gloves???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Been messing around with all the classes lately, we came across an interesting 0 dps buff barb we flew threw t6 with a well geared dh and shotgun crusader. Still need one of the act amulets and a certain mighty belt which names I forget, but thought I would share for people who group play a lot
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/49221229
> The rimeheart isn't needed I'm just using it because it procs now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Completely off-topic - that is a crazy looking/affix mojo you have on your witch doctor. I haven't seen that one before. I do like that as much as I've played the game and read stuff on forums that there are still items out there I haven't seen. I just saw that spectrum sword, which is pretty cool looking.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Been messing around with all the classes lately, we came across an interesting 0 dps buff barb we flew threw t6 with a well geared dh and shotgun crusader. Still need one of the act amulets and a certain mighty belt which names I forget, but thought I would share for people who group play a lot
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/49221229
> The rimeheart isn't needed I'm just using it because it procs now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> I loath any group play in D3 where 1 member being 0dps contributes to a better Torment experience. It speaks to the class balancing issues D3 still faces in the ARPG genre.
> 
> More power to those who find buff botting fun.
Click to expand...

Ah the poison dog build tons of fun piranha wave spawns around 3-5 fetishes each time I throw it into a mob and my toads confuse everything so nobody gets attacked then the dog takes down everything else (hits for over 100m rapidly).
I personally prefer the build over the standard jade doctor, especially with are ptr testing we did last night gets to dam risky with jade by rift 31 if you die you hope to God someone is able to revive you otherwise your usually in for a god awful run back to the action.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't understand the hate. Whats wrong with a party member that doesn't deal damage directly, and buffs party members/debuffs mobs instead?


The entire point of the game is to do damage. To me, it is a design flaw when a group is better when 1 member does nothing but buff bot.

I don't hate/dislike the groups that do this. I am upset with the design that allowed this to be a better option then 4 members all doing damage.

In general I do not enjoy passive gameplay and a buff bot is just that.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I've got a spare thanks to our good friend Kadala. She gave me two within the last week. I was looking for Marauder's gloves, but I'll take Tasker and Theo instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't give you my spare...


Jeez...she seems to only be handing me Helltooth, Jade, St. Archew's (I think that is the name) gloves repeatedly. I guess I should start gearing up a DH.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Sadly crusader sucks now for greater rifts. Before people started exploiting lvl 1 games for leaderboards, my clan's group we made last night took the #4 world spot for rift levels/completion, and we were basically the only group with a crusader. If I had a DH or another class, we'd have probably capped out 6 levels higher than we wound up.
> 
> I'm making freezequake barb/DH/Jade top priorities for gearing for 2.1 before the patch.


I think it is a little early to make the call that Crusaders are that bad in 2.1. I would think Blizzard would see this in the PTR at least and ensure their newly introduced "baby" isn't going to be left in the car with the windows up while the rest of us head into Magic Mountain for a day of fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Ah the poison dog build tons of fun piranha wave spawns around 3-5 fetishes each time I throw it into a mob and my toads confuse everything so nobody gets attacked then the dog takes down everything else (hits for over 100m rapidly).
> I personally prefer the build over the standard jade doctor, especially with are ptr testing we did last night gets to dam risky with jade by rift 31 if you die you hope to God someone is able to revive you otherwise your usually in for a god awful run back to the action.


It looks like it. I think the game doesn't realize I mostly play a WD. My WD-specific drops seem much less frequent than say my daibo drops, and 2h weapon drops. :|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> The entire point of the game is to do damage. To me, it is a design flaw when a group is better when 1 member does nothing but buff bot.
> I don't hate/dislike the groups that do this. I am upset with the design that allowed this to be a better option then 4 members all doing damage.
> 
> In general I do not enjoy passive gameplay and a buff bot is just that.


I think there is room for a tank like this and they obviously made some classes and passives for tanking specifically. That's similar to saying a medic or engineer in BF upsets you. Though I suppose those classes do have achievements in those games whereas I don't believe this game has the "Tanky-McTankTank" banner unlock.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> The entire point of the game is to do damage. To me, it is a design flaw when a group is better when 1 member does nothing but buff bot.
> 
> I don't hate/dislike the groups that do this. I am upset with the design that allowed this to be a better option then 4 members all doing damage.
> 
> In general I do not enjoy passive gameplay and a buff bot is just that.


Did you not play D2? Shout barbs were awesome for group play.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Did you not play D2? Shout barbs were awesome for group play.


Especially in classic. Everyone goes to the waypoint, shout barb does his shout, then everyone goes back to town while sorc tele's.

Having buff builds makes the game a lot more complex, which is a good thing IMO. You have to do more then just get the highest damage numbers to be an effective group.


----------



## Crazy9000

Clarfification on the new item that adds socket:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13244304566?page=2#21
Quote:


> Presently Ramalandi's Gift has an incorrect tooltip and patch note, which makes it very confusing to decipher how it's supposed to work. Also, the item is not yet fully implemented, which means it can't be looted right now (even though it's dropping on the PTR). We're aware of that issue, but we don't have an ETA to share at the moment on when we expect it to be 100% functional.
> 
> That said, here's how Ramalandi's Gift is currently intended to work. This is all with the caveat that it's still under development, and potentially subject to change:
> 
> It will add a socket to an unsocketed weapon
> It only works on weapons
> It will work on enchanted weapons, so long as they don't have a socket
> It effectively adds an item affix in the form of a socket


So it does add socket in addition to everything else your weapon already has... but it's only going to work on weapons. You won't be able to get a super cindercoat or anything.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Especially in classic. Everyone goes to the waypoint, shout barb does his shout, then everyone goes back to town while sorc tele's.
> 
> Having buff builds makes the game a lot more complex, which is a good thing IMO. You have to do more then just get the highest damage numbers to be an effective group.


Nobody actually played that character though. Typically the barb and the sorcerer were the same person. Your example is also the inefficient method. Good sorceress made game with barb, joined quick and then tele to star. Then made portal and everyone got BO.


----------



## yahu

^someone certainly got BO.









Sorry - I actually didn't play D2 so I'm not sure what that means, but felt like replying. I played the crap outta the original Diablo but when a friend had D2 I had more going on in life and I just didn't get a good feel of the game, and never went back for some reason.

Tangent - I just realized that Midnight Feast does not buff the fetishes that come from the Sycophants passive. The dmg output from those guys is the same either way, so I have gotten off that and re-worked my build. My garg and dogs don't have the buff but the garg doesn't really need it (wrathful protector) and the dogs are more for meat shields. Definitely rockin' T5 now! If I could only get some tasker's and/or a tall man's to be able to play around with more options.

I got enough pieces of Zuni to do the fetishes. I don't have a Carnievil to crank out darts, and the hit in gear is too much at the moment, so I'm sticking with this build for now. I do need to roll another Aughild's piece (bracers likely, but damn they're expensive on blue mats) so I can get some extra elite love/protection.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Nobody actually played that character though. Typically the barb and the sorcerer were the same person. Your example is also the inefficient method. Good sorceress made game with barb, joined quick and then tele to star. Then made portal and everyone got BO.


Yeah, it's a lot better that the "buff player" has to actually play in Diablo 3. The 4 party limit helps with that too- you wouldn't want dead weight when you can only have 4 people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^someone certainly got BO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I actually didn't play D2 so I'm not sure what that means, but felt like replying. I played the crap outta the original Diablo but when a friend had D2 I had more going on in life and I just didn't get a good feel of the game, and never went back for some reason.


BO was battle orders, similar to the war cry skill of D3's barb.


----------



## chargerz919

Ohhh..... CS runs, how I miss my lvl 92 Javazon from classic before my idiot friend thought it would be funny to delete it.


----------



## DoomDash

GG?



Too bad 12% is all I could muster at 2m+ per reroll now.


----------



## hyujmn

I feel your pain... I've got a Marauder's Helm that's stuck at 12% Cluster Arrow and I'm at 1.5mill per roll.

I think my Demon Hunter is pretty ok now! What do you guys think? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954


----------



## Mr.Cigar

U should consider getting a RoRG instead. Since it will grant u a free slot for another item depend on your element of choice e.g Magefist, Andy, Cinder, TnT which can be a huge boost to your overall dps output.


----------



## ScottyP

I found a really nice neck the other day on my pet WD when doing act 1 bounties.

It's a Golden Gorget, but it came with

680 int
95% crit damage
10% crit chance.

Rerolled whatever the other stat was to 20% physical damage first try.

I had a TnT for my WD sitting in stash the moment I hit 70 on my WD that my Wizard had found, I dont even like my Wiz I was just messin around!

I got a MoJ but it only rolled 76%.

---

I am really liking my WD. But I am going to play Barb for the first season. Might do WD for the second one down the road. Barb is still my class though, so I might just stick with them for seasons, I just love smashing face.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> U should consider getting a RoRG instead. Since it will grant u a free slot for another item depend on your element of choice e.g Magefist, Andy, Cinder, TnT which can be a huge boost to your overall dps output.


Yea, that's the last piece I've been hunting but no luck so far.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I found a really nice neck the other day on my pet WD when doing act 1 bounties.
> 
> It's a Golden Gorget, but it came with
> 
> 680 int
> 95% crit damage
> 10% crit chance.
> 
> Rerolled whatever the other stat was to 20% physical damage first try.
> 
> I had a TnT for my WD sitting in stash the moment I hit 70 on my WD that my Wizard had found, I dont even like my Wiz I was just messin around!
> 
> I got a MoJ but it only rolled 76%.
> 
> ---
> 
> I am really liking my WD. But I am going to play Barb for the first season. Might do WD for the second one down the road. Barb is still my class though, so I might just stick with them for seasons, I just love smashing face.


My WD hates your WD...


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think there is room for a tank like this and they obviously made some classes and passives for tanking specifically. That's similar to saying a medic or engineer in BF upsets you. Though I suppose those classes do have achievements in those games whereas I don't believe this game has the "Tanky-McTankTank" banner unlock.


I read all the other replies as well. Just to lazy to capture the quotes.

If the buff bot finds fun in running content he otherwise would not be invited to, that is enough for me.

I would honestly like to hear from someone who plays a buff bot in D3 and not from players who benefit from it. It just seems like a very passive and boring game play experience.

I will still argue that it was not the design intent to make a class do little to no damage and still supply enough passive help to assist group play.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I read all the other replies as well. Just to lazy to capture the quotes.
> 
> If the buff bot finds fun in running content he otherwise would not be invited to, that is enough for me.
> 
> I would honestly like to hear from someone who plays a buff bot in D3 and not from players who benefit from it. It just seems like a very passive and boring game play experience.
> 
> I will still argue that it was not the design intent to make a class do little to no damage and still supply enough passive help to assist group play.


You must have never played EQ, there were many classes that were exceptional support and a blast to play i.e. the bard, which was fun to play as song weaving was a mechanic that was far ahead of its time.


----------



## yahu

^that's about the only thing I can personally equate it to. I've definitely played support roles but in other games, such as MMOs. Granted, those roles are key to the Massive group synergy style of play.

In D3 I haven't played as a support role per se, and the only help I've gotten from a "buff bot" was when I first hit lvl70 but still wanted to run torment 1. My buddy was a monk and he loved getting his toughness as high as possible. He realized I was the one clearing the mobs, but I realized, he was the one keeping me alive. Unfortunately I mostly play solo as he only picked it up for a short time.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> GG?
> 
> Too bad 12% is all I could muster at 2m+ per reroll now.


Those are neat, but considering freezequake seems to be the winning build for Greater Rifts at the moment, the EQ damage is useless in and of itself. I think the group that completed a lvl 50 rift without using lvl 1 cheater games had a barb using a stormshield in the offhand as you can't survive without it.

I just need lut socks for my barb, then I'm going to go with a combination of blackthornes (pants/belt/amulet) born's (sword/chest) and might of the earth. Primary purpose is CC only in greater rifts after lvl 38.

For non greater rifts I'll just keep my crusader or finish my jade doctor.


----------



## Crazy9000

I wonder if furnace would proc enough to cold barb to be worth the CDR loss.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Those are neat, but considering freezequake seems to be the winning build for Greater Rifts at the moment, the EQ damage is useless in and of itself. I think the group that completed a lvl 50 rift without using lvl 1 cheater games had a barb using a stormshield in the offhand as you can't survive without it.
> 
> I just need lut socks for my barb, then I'm going to go with a combination of blackthornes (pants/belt/amulet) born's (sword/chest) and might of the earth. Primary purpose is CC only in greater rifts after lvl 38.
> 
> For non greater rifts I'll just keep my crusader or finish my jade doctor.


EQ damage even on the cold runes is still mega damage, so it will still be great. It's too early to tell what is entirely viable just yet anyway.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I read all the other replies as well. Just to lazy to capture the quotes.
> 
> If the buff bot finds fun in running content he otherwise would not be invited to, that is enough for me.
> 
> I would honestly like to hear from someone who plays a buff bot in D3 and not from players who benefit from it. It just seems like a very passive and boring game play experience.
> 
> I will still argue that it was not the design intent to make a class do little to no damage and still supply enough passive help to assist group play.


I have 2 monks that meet what you would consider a buff bot. each one servers a purpose depending on the running party. If you want to consider it passive and boring go ahead, but the way a support monk should run is leading the party through the rift. Run enough ahead of the party to group everything up and palm a few targets for them to kill. I have fun because I enjoy the game and the classes I choose to play.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wonder if furnace would proc enough to cold barb to be worth the CDR loss.


Yes, a furnace with a cold barb works. However, once you hit a certain level, you need the stormshield otherwise you just die instantly.

We pretty much hit our breakpoint with the PTR for right now though. With no legendary gems active, it makes no more sense to play it. We spawned the upgrading ghost like 15 times last night, only to just stare at him.

The experience gain in greater rifts is insane, while the rewards without legendary gems are complete meh. Maybe you get at most 3 drops off a greater RG. I mean, guys in my group in the para 600's and upper 500's were leveling quite fast. I think I went from 522 to 540ish in a few hours of mid tier 30 greater rift farming.


----------



## DoomDash

Good no more bounties for exp... but I'm still struggling with money so that nerf will hurt unless I get the new gob level a lot. Money seemed like jack in the tiered rifts. Nearing 600 myself.


----------



## Crazy9000

Does anyone else feel like it uses up all their luck for the week when something like this happens?


----------



## lemans81

Ok so I made a jade set(I am missing Quetzalcoatl mask), I realize without the mask I can't roll T6....but I am not understanding how to use this. By the time I cast piranha, locust, and haunt....I am being hit, I cast soul harvest then, and 2-3 of the monsters attacking me die, and the other 12 kill me. I can kill in expert...but haunt does that before I can even cast soul harvest. Before you say watch a video, I have watched 3...and read on 3 forums....any chance someone can make this clear enough for Forest Gump to understand and then bring it down two more notches?


----------



## Cotton

Link to your profile?

There are a few modifiers, such as strongarm/elite dmg/cold/haunt ect., that mean the world of difference with the final result.

You're going to have to get use to a more dot and kite-style gameplay. Haunt automatically slows your targets, but I find that one of the most efficient forms of crowd control is an 80% slow from a Hwoj Wrap and a Pestilence Locust Swarm engulfing almost everything on screen.

*edit*

Also, when you finally do get that Quazi, you will double your damage. The build is designed around having key pieces of equipment and is thus difficult to gear for.

Don't be so hard on yourself, yet.


----------



## mr. biggums

Jade is difficult to get going there is essentially only 1 spot where your open to use whatever you want but generally your going to want it trifecta with 20% cold dmg which is the amulet. Everything else is required to get the most damage out of the set.


----------



## lemans81

Here is profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/42431223

But I am not really talking about gear. I am talking about how to use it effectively. As it sits I should be ok in A1 T1 and I suspect my skills or wrong or that I don't understand DoT well enough to use skills correctly.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Here is profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/42431223
> 
> But I am not really talking about gear. I am talking about how to use it effectively. As it sits I should be ok in A1 T1 and I suspect my skills or wrong or that I don't understand DoT well enough to use skills correctly.


Using Jade effectively involves using the gear appropriately. The mechanic of the set piece is to take ~30 seconds worth of dots from creeping death and deal their damage instantly. The damage is based on an average calculation of critical hit and critical hit damage. You no longer need to recast the DoTs to get a crit.

Therefore, you cast the spells int he following order: Piranhado (debuff lasts 5mins so one cast on the primary targets, elites, is fine), Locust Swarm if in range, Haunt if not in range or Locust has already spread to the targets, Soul Harvest upon confirmation of the DoTs landing (usually by game animation).

Here are some suggestions:

SPEC;

--Siphon rune could be changed to could be changed to Vengeful Spirit for an additional 630% damage
upon harvest. I would also look in to changing healing journey into honored guest to keep up the mana
flow since you should be moving pretty fast through the map.

--If you are looking for a little more damage you can run searing locusts, but be prepared to wait a few more seconds for the spread.

GEAR;

--Your choice of offhand is a bad idea because the two set promotes you being within melee range of your
targets. You should only be close during Harvests.

--You have 197k Health on your profile. You are going to die.
--Reforge your boots into armor.
--Reforge for two sockets on your pants. Upgrade the gems (over 300 int missing right there).
--If you have another pair of gloves, look into abolishing your attack speed. It has no purpose in Jade.
--Your belt is a fine alternative but keep in mind the benefits of Hwoj, Harrington's, Witching, and String of Ears.
--Your bracers have DEX, no survivability, and no damage bonus (as with Strongarm). Yellow bracers with INT, VIT, Crit
% chance, and cold dmg should be sought after.
--You can lose the life per hit on your rare ring for a survival stat, such as VIT, or a damage stat like ~54-105 DMG.
--You can farm a Royal Ring of Grandeur without attack speed.
--Reforge your shoulders into +15% haunt asap.
--Lose the attack speed on your neck for critical hit damage. The neck is one of the only slots where you can get +100%.
--Upgrade the gems in your chest and if possible also reforge the +armor into +15% haunt damage.
--Look in to a one handed weapon with a higher damage roll, such as the Act 1 bounty mace King's Scepter. The damage
done will be greater by the mace, especially considering its proc, just from the increased damage range and the slower
speed vs the 35% critical hit damage from the manajuma. The biggest damage increase you can currently give yourself
is to find a half decent Sunkeeper. The 25-30% increased damage to elites is too large to miss out on.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is profile http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/42431223
> 
> But I am not really talking about gear. I am talking about how to use it effectively. As it sits I should be ok in A1 T1 and I suspect my skills or wrong or that I don't understand DoT well enough to use skills correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Using Jade effectively involves using the gear appropriately. The mechanic of the set piece is to take ~30 seconds worth of dots from creeping death and deal their damage instantly. The damage is based on an average calculation of critical hit and critical hit damage. You no longer need to recast the DoTs to get a crit.
> 
> Therefore, you cast the spells int he following order: Piranhado (debuff lasts 5mins so one cast on the primary targets, elites, is fine), Locust Swarm if in range, Haunt if not in range or Locust has already spread to the targets, Soul Harvest upon confirmation of the DoTs landing (usually by game animation).
> 
> Here are some suggestions:
> 
> SPEC;
> 
> --Siphon rune could be changed to could be changed to Vengeful Spirit for an additional 630% damage
> upon harvest. I would also look in to changing healing journey into honored guest to keep up the mana
> flow since you should be moving pretty fast through the map.
> 
> --If you are looking for a little more damage you can run searing locusts, but be prepared to wait a few more seconds for the spread.
> 
> GEAR;
> 
> --Your choice of offhand is a bad idea because the two set promotes you being within melee range of your
> targets. You should only be close during Harvests.
> 
> --You have 197k Health on your profile. You are going to die.
> --Reforge your boots into armor.
> --Reforge for two sockets on your pants. Upgrade the gems (over 300 int missing right there).
> --If you have another pair of gloves, look into abolishing your attack speed. It has no purpose in Jade.
> --Your belt is a fine alternative but keep in mind the benefits of Hwoj, Harrington's, Witching, and String of Ears.
> --Your bracers have DEX, no survivability, and no damage bonus (as with Strongarm). Yellow bracers with INT, VIT, Crit
> % chance, and cold dmg should be sought after.
> --You can lose the life per hit on your rare ring for a survival stat, such as VIT, or a damage stat like ~54-105 DMG.
> --You can farm a Royal Ring of Grandeur without attack speed.
> --Reforge your shoulders into +15% haunt asap.
> --Lose the attack speed on your neck for critical hit damage. The neck is one of the only slots where you can get +100%.
> --Upgrade the gems in your chest and if possible also reforge the +armor into +15% haunt damage.
> --Look in to a one handed weapon with a higher damage roll, such as the Act 1 bounty mace King's Scepter. The damage
> done will be greater by the mace, especially considering its proc, just from the increased damage range and the slower
> speed vs the 35% critical hit damage from the manajuma. The biggest damage increase you can currently give yourself
> is to find a half decent Sunkeeper. The 25-30% increased damage to elites is too large to miss out on.
Click to expand...

Ok check it out again. I am able to kill things...although I don't really know why. I basically cast soul harvest on a group once....then nado, then spam locust and haunt...then nado again and continue spamming until the stupid soul counter starts, usually I see it say 3-5 and then I go around hitting it before the counter goes away, all the while rounding people up with nado and spamming locust and haunt...and for the most part things die. I have tried waiting longer seems to make no difference. I wasn't killed in T1 but I still have no idea "why" it works, without that knowledge I am not sure I can be very successful. I worked on gear for a few hours, so you might check out my character again and tell me what you think(I know I have some rerolls but am out of crafting mats for now) and I know I need different off hand but that's all I got for now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok check it out again. I am able to kill things...although I don't really know why. I basically cast soul harvest on a group once....then nado, then spam locust and haunt...then nado again and continue spamming until the stupid soul counter starts, usually I see it say 3-5 and then I go around hitting it before the counter goes away, all the while rounding people up with nado and spamming locust and haunt...and for the most part things die. I have tried waiting longer seems to make no difference. I wasn't killed in T1 but I still have no idea "why" it works, without that knowledge I am not sure I can be very successful. I worked on gear for a few hours, so you might check out my character again and tell me what you think(I know I have some rerolls but am out of crafting mats for now) and I know I need different off hand but that's all I got for now.


I think the idea is that you cast locust swarm, then while it's spreading try to get haunt on as many people as possible. Then you have a bunch of mobs with "damage over time" effects on them, so you can use the jade 6 piece bonus to "pop" them all at once with soul harvest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> --You can farm a Royal Ring of Grandeur without attack speed.


Just wanted to post that this isn't possible







. RoRG always has mainstat, attack speed, random stat, life on hit. The best you can do is reroll the attack speed instead of LoH.


----------



## Cotton

His ring is currently reforged so he needs to farm a second ring and rid the ATS via reforging. I would like to rephrase my statement with a little more detail.

Crazy has the correct rotation. The goal is to only Harvest once, at the end. By maximizing your gear stats, with gear you already own, you will increase your effectiveness in the play style. This rotation is refined through multiple members in the WD community. Test it out, and if you prefer your original style after by all means play what you enjoy. These optimizations will net you increased efficiency.

*edit*
@Fear
That looks much better, got your helm too. Should be in business now.


----------



## psyclum

the rotation for jade is to open with locust because it has the longest duration, then you pull everything in with parana so locust can spread, then you prime everything with haunt. once everything is primed, you detonate everything with a harvest then move on to the next pack.


----------



## mr. biggums

Piranhas->locust->haunt->soul harvest it's the order you want, I usually don't bother haunting things unless they have above 200m health.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> His ring is currently reforged so he needs to farm a second ring and rid the ATS via reforging. I would like to rephrase my statement with a little more detail.
> 
> Crazy has the correct rotation. The goal is to only Harvest once, at the end. By maximizing your gear stats, with gear you already own, you will increase your effectiveness in the play style. This rotation is refined through multiple members in the WD community. Test it out, and if you prefer your original style after by all means play what you enjoy. These optimizations will net you increased efficiency.
> 
> *edit*
> @Fear
> That looks much better, got your helm too. Should be in business now.


Yeah I have spread myself too far out, lots of characters have odd and one off things. I am sure if I had focused on one it would be better, I enjoy being able to solo on some, and play with friends and help whatever group they are looking for(thus 13 characters).

So another question, one of my friends who plays 2-5 hours per week max, on his monk, wants to simply have the best team build that he can with keeping in mind that 2-5 hours per week is not going to get him anything insane. Currently he has about 3.5 million gold, so high end gems don't really work. Most of his 2-5 hours is playing T4 rifts, but for now I realize for group play a tank is our best/cheapest bet. What items/stats should be primary? He is using palm sans the fist of az'turrasq. Remember elite is never going to be what he wants, just highest level survivability and team tanking. He should be running most of the time with a Pet WD(http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/lemans81-1353/BaronSamedi/46953148), Stun DH(don't ask...http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/muffinbolt-1641/Valerra/43360920), and Darklight Sader(http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/soulseeker-1922/Cat/49682098)....right now we are running everything in T4, but hope to move to T6.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/ranger98-1402/JohnnyB/42792725


----------



## DoomDash

For you Crusaders sick of boring Holy shotgun / FotH, I present to you physical bombardment PONY shotgun.




Also if you could upvote me :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/29h2ev/physical_pony_shotgun_t6_crusader_150million/


----------



## Nethermir

So I leveled my monk to 70 this weekend and having a blast so far.

Here is my monk profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ASDQWE-1462/hero/47026418. The mantra is currently a placeholder, I will probably just use conviction or retribution. Also, still debating whether to use LTK or Wave of Light. WoL looks amazing lol.


----------



## NameUnknown

Havent bought Reaper of Souls yet, but I just started playing again. I beat the game with a monk already so I picked up a Demon Hunter and its just a blast. Nothing quite like blowing everything away from a distance. Started a Barbarian too but just couldn't get the hang of it for some reason. Found I take way too much damage and couldnt do the 250-30 monster massacre kills you can as a Demon Hunter.


----------



## yahu

I think I'm about to give up on Taskers. Played all weekend, spent countless shards and kept getting Jade, Helltooth, St. Archew's, gladiator gauntlets, Magefist, and Invoker gloves (the ones that do thorns). Finally thought "screw it, let's try to get jade built (need chest and boots). Rolled the boots on my first go around (cripes!), but ran out of play time for the chest.

I'll try to build out Jade and then try and focus on Taskers and Tall Man's later. Met some good people this weekend though while playing. Also got a Spectrum after probably 20 runs or so. Even though I use a dagger currently (hey Rhen...), the transmorg is pretty cool. I've also been able to build a 3pc Aughild's and a 2 or 3pc Blackthorns that are respectable with an okay RoRG. I can "hang" in T6 but certain elite combo affixes can hurt. I suppose with the 4pc set bonus from Blackthorns I might try again.

BTW - I found that my 6 year old girl does not like me playing Whimsyshire.







I fired it up for the time I got the Spectrum drop and she happened to walk in. "Ooh unicor...YOU JUST POPPED THAT UNICORN'S HEAD OFF!!!" I told her I was trying to take a nice stroll in the park and that they were attacking me, so I was just trying to stay alive. "See, they hit me first," I says. "I'm telling mommy!" We then found her smashing her sister's "snail collection" later. We'll see in a few years what trauma I have wrought.


----------



## OCNguy

Are there players left on here? I've wanted to try it, but all my rl friends quit within a week and gave away their cd keys.


----------



## DoomDash

Our clan seems to have 5~ members on at all times.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BTW - I found that my 6 year old girl does not like me playing Whimsyshire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fired it up for the time I got the Spectrum drop and she happened to walk in. "Ooh unicor...YOU JUST POPPED THAT UNICORN'S HEAD OFF!!!" I told her I was trying to take a nice stroll in the park and that they were attacking me, so I was just trying to stay alive. "See, they hit me first," I says. "I'm telling mommy!" We then found her smashing her sister's "snail collection" later. We'll see in a few years what trauma I have wrought.


My niece reacts differently. Every time we hit a bear or unicorn she bursts out laughing for some reason lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCNguy*
> 
> Are there players left on here? I've wanted to try it, but all my rl friends quit within a week and gave away their cd keys.


There are still people who play D3. Are you in EU, SEA or NA?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'm about to give up on Taskers. Played all weekend, spent countless shards and kept getting Jade, Helltooth, St. Archew's, gladiator gauntlets, Magefist, and Invoker gloves (the ones that do thorns). Finally thought "screw it, let's try to get jade built (need chest and boots). Rolled the boots on my first go around (cripes!), but ran out of play time for the chest.
> 
> I'll try to build out Jade and then try and focus on Taskers and Tall Man's later. Met some good people this weekend though while playing. Also got a Spectrum after probably 20 runs or so. Even though I use a dagger currently (hey Rhen...), the transmorg is pretty cool. I've also been able to build a 3pc Aughild's and a 2 or 3pc Blackthorns that are respectable with an okay RoRG. I can "hang" in T6 but certain elite combo affixes can hurt. I suppose with the 4pc set bonus from Blackthorns I might try again.
> 
> BTW - I found that my 6 year old girl does not like me playing Whimsyshire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fired it up for the time I got the Spectrum drop and she happened to walk in. "Ooh unicor...YOU JUST POPPED THAT UNICORN'S HEAD OFF!!!" I told her I was trying to take a nice stroll in the park and that they were attacking me, so I was just trying to stay alive. "See, they hit me first," I says. "I'm telling mommy!" We then found her smashing her sister's "snail collection" later. We'll see in a few years what trauma I have wrought.


I feel you I have now spent a total of 15 days just gambling and rifting for them. Heck two pairs of frost burns have shown up. I now have full helltooth and jade sets...no taskers.

Finally switched to lut sock gambling and they are boot blocking me....

If it helps I have let my 8 year old play lol....dad of the year I probably am not.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I feel you I have now spent a total of 15 days just gambling and rifting for them. Heck two pairs of frost burns have shown up. I now have full helltooth and jade sets...no taskers.
> 
> Finally switched to lut sock gambling and they are boot blocking me....
> 
> If it helps I have let my 8 year old play lol....dad of the year I probably am not.


Diablo 3 isn't too bad, most of the gore is just monsters. Diablo 2 had torture devices ripping people in half and such.

I played GTA 2 around that age and haven't gone on any killing sprees.


----------



## chargerz919

I play about 10-15 hours during the week, every other weekend I clock in about 8 hours.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCNguy*
> 
> Are there players left on here? I've wanted to try it, but all my rl friends quit within a week and gave away their cd keys.


I'm normally on pretty consistently. I played with Lemans, Crazy and Destro the last few days.


----------



## yahu

while my 6 year old reacted that way, and continues to ask "why do you like hurting the unicorns" when I'm on that level, she always comes back and tries to use reverse psycology "you better not play in that unicorn level!" and proceeds to sit and watch me go in there. She really wants to watch, and she thought the bears exploding were funny, and the unicorns that explode and fly are funny to her too.









My son has had his own account since he was 10, and my 8 year old daughter has wanted to play since she was 7 or so. I don't think she has the patience to keep at it though (she is more into her artwork than video games). I've debated letting them run around with my WD but fear I'd come back to a nekkid doc, with an empty stash cause she needed money to go to the "mall" (merchant)


----------



## Cotton

I started my PC gaming at 8 years old, with DooM. Best year of my life.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I started my PC gaming at 8 years old, with DooM. Best year of my life.


I didn't get into PC gaming until 1997, but I fell in love quick. I actually got into Doom from the playstation version, which to this day is still my favorite version of Doom.


----------



## chargerz919

I want to say, I was playing Wolfenstein 3D at the age of 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## lemans81

Umm I started pc gaming circa space quest 1/2, Microsoft Flight Simulator 1.0, Math Blaster......

Online I used to direct dial on Warcraft 1 and the original Command and Conquer.

I remember doom and wolfenstein 3d but they gave me headaches....which is why I avoided shooters until L4D2.

I recall being pissed because my friend had a game called Millennium, and it was on a 3.5in floppy and all we had was a 5.25in.


----------



## Crazy9000

I forgot about flight simulator. That had some sort of WW2 mode, I played that a lot.

Has anyone else tried "multiboxing"? I've been doing it a bit with two EQ barbs, one fire and one cold. It's kind of nice, but a little annoying since picking up items causes your chars to go out of sync. I'm trying to decide if I want to get another account and do 3x, or just drop it and play 1 person.


----------



## Tchernobyl

You young whippersnappers... I was playing around the time of wing commander 1 and stunts and stunt island and so on!


----------



## Sainesk

Wish I found these on my SC Barb, only did HC for the achievements mainly...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DoomDash

I found an amazing ( rolled AR ) Witching Hour on my barely played HC barb, back when Witching Hours were an even bigger deal. Still have it and rocking it.


----------



## The LAN Man

I only really started playing last year =[ I feel like I waited forever


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

The PTR and Tier Rift is just insane. Being one shot is hella fun.
I enjoy D3, it is one of the games i come too all the time.
Go in do a bounty and rift just to kill time and hopefully get the item I want. I just do not get bored with it, like many other games.


----------



## Nethermir

^ When you play in PTR, it won't transfer over to the live servers right?


----------



## sprower

Finally picked up tall mans finger for my WD tonight. The dps increase is amazing. Still on that hunt for TnT.. I know.. I know


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ^ When you play in PTR, it won't transfer over to the live servers right?


Correct.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Finally picked up tall mans finger for my WD tonight. The dps increase is amazing. Still on that hunt for TnT.. I know.. I know


I have given up for taskers....moved on to lut socks for a leap quake. Of course while on a run with a DH last night who was awesome I have acquired 4 pieces of marauders set....plus that rrog, just need helm or pants and I will be rocking.


----------



## NameUnknown

Is D3 more fun playing SP or with others?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is D3 more fun playing SP or with others?


Definitely with others. Lemans I think that was me you were playing with ha


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Been messing around with this. Cant wait for the 2.1 to go live with some items I need to complete it.




//on my phone cant post video properly, sorry.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is D3 more fun playing SP or with others?


Playing online is much funner plus you gain more experience.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is D3 more fun playing SP or with others?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely with others. Lemans I think that was me you were playing with ha
Click to expand...

I sorta thought that might be the case, whats you in game name?


----------



## sprower

Fun or not.. playing with others is the way to go just in terms of legendary drops.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I sorta thought that might be the case, whats you in game name?


I'm Download#1492


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Been messing around with this. Cant wait for the 2.1 to go live with some items I need to complete it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //on my phone cant post video properly, sorry.


I tried spamming FoK in 2.1 but it seemed limited, maybe I was doing it wrong. Does Tasker and Theo benefit the shadow versions of you made by the denetta set?


----------



## NameUnknown

Anyone still have non 70s?

Also can you play online without RoP with people that do have RoP? Or does it 'zone' you like WoW does.


----------



## RagingCain

I found the Reaper of Souls Collector's Edition sitting on a shelf at Walmart for sale on clearance for 40$. It's unopened.

I haven't played since 3 months after the D3 launch. I have played on the PS3 (which is awesome).

I have the Collector's Diablo III Edition already.

Is RoS worth keeping/playing or should I just sell it? Has RoS fixed a lot? I kind of want the opinions of you guys not the review/forum trash you find.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I found the Reaper of Souls Collector's Edition sitting on a shelf at Walmart for sale on clearance for 40$. It's unopened.
> 
> I haven't played since 3 months after the D3 launch. I have played on the PS3 (which is awesome).
> 
> I have the Collector's Diablo III Edition already.
> 
> Is RoS worth keeping/playing or should I just sell it? Has RoS fixed a lot? I kind of want the opinions of you guys not the review/forum trash you find.


Loot 2.0 and RoS fixed A LOT. It is almost a completely different game. I played it for a couple month and checked back in from time to time when the game was first released, then I came back for loot 2.0 and I am hooked.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I found the Reaper of Souls Collector's Edition sitting on a shelf at Walmart for sale on clearance for 40$. It's unopened.
> 
> I haven't played since 3 months after the D3 launch. I have played on the PS3 (which is awesome).
> 
> I have the Collector's Diablo III Edition already.
> 
> Is RoS worth keeping/playing or should I just sell it? Has RoS fixed a lot? I kind of want the opinions of you guys not the review/forum trash you find.
> 
> 
> 
> Loot 2.0 and RoS fixed A LOT. It is almost a completely different game. I played it for a couple month and checked back in from time to time when the game was first released, then I came back for loot 2.0 and I am hooked.
Click to expand...

So open it huh?

Thanks for the feedback. Anyone else who was a little disappointed in original release? Or really another opinions?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> So open it huh?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Anyone else who was a little disappointed in original release? Or really another opinions?


Charger's feedback is pretty much the consensus of most D3 players. It feels like a much, much better game now, and with the patches, they're constantly trying to make it better, unlike original D3


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I found the Reaper of Souls Collector's Edition sitting on a shelf at Walmart for sale on clearance for 40$. It's unopened.
> 
> I haven't played since 3 months after the D3 launch. I have played on the PS3 (which is awesome).
> 
> I have the Collector's Diablo III Edition already.
> 
> Is RoS worth keeping/playing or should I just sell it? Has RoS fixed a lot? I kind of want the opinions of you guys not the review/forum trash you find.


You need it to get to Act V, play as Crusader, Bounties, Rifts, Mystic and new items.
The game itself is much better than it was.


----------



## NameUnknown

So its worth shelling out the $40?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> So its worth shelling out the $40?


I say yes, if you are playing vanilla now, its definitely worth the money. otherwise you'll be waiting 'til late November for it to go on sale.

I believe you can play with people who have RoS if you do not, but you can't get into adventure mode or act 5. Leveling from 60-70 can be done in about 4 hours solo. If you know anyone who is 70, they can power you through in about 30 minutes or less.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> So open it huh?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Anyone else who was a little disappointed in original release? Or really another opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> Charger's feedback is pretty much the consensus of most D3 players. It feels like a much, much better game now, and with the patches, they're constantly trying to make it better, unlike original D3
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I found the Reaper of Souls Collector's Edition sitting on a shelf at Walmart for sale on clearance for 40$. It's unopened.
> 
> I haven't played since 3 months after the D3 launch. I have played on the PS3 (which is awesome).
> 
> I have the Collector's Diablo III Edition already.
> 
> Is RoS worth keeping/playing or should I just sell it? Has RoS fixed a lot? I kind of want the opinions of you guys not the review/forum trash you find.
> 
> 
> 
> You need it to get to Act V, play as Crusader, Bounties, Rifts, Mystic and new items.
> The game itself is much better than it was.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the inputs guys, I guess I will open it tonight and reinstall to give it a try. Is getting items at lower levels actually meaningful now?


----------



## Penryn

Tonight I make my triumphant return to Diablo since I wont be as busy as I have been previously with other stuff XD.

Can't wait to finish tweaking my crusader.


----------



## NameUnknown

Guess Ill be buying RoS tonight, hopefully the wife doesnt find out :S


----------



## Rickles

Just tell her your choices were between $60 on D3 or $60 on ice cream if she told you no.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Just tell her your choices were between $60 on D3 or $60 on ice cream if she told you no.


That would be perfect....if I wasn't on a diet and doing really well. Down 35lbs since February 14th


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Thanks for the inputs guys, I guess I will open it tonight and reinstall to give it a try. Is getting items at lower levels actually meaningful now?


Low level items are good. At lv 8 I had a legendary weapon with a socket. I added a red gem with +260 damage on it... well OMG OP.
Made leveling my crusader easier having the mats already from my lv70.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

After being given RoS for free I finally got around to installing it. Level 30+ DH right now and usually on after 7PM CST. Time to see if D3 is finally less broken since when I quit.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> That would be perfect....if I wasn't on a diet and doing really well. Down 35lbs since February 14th


My fall back after that is usually "it's for the kids", but I don't think that will fly here.

Try this one, and you'll benfit too.

"I spent $60 on a video game so that I could justify all the money we are going to spend going out Friday night." In the moment she will still be mad at you, just make sure you take her someplace nice on Friday. Also fireworks this weekend if your in the US or celebrate the 4th outside the US, admittedly that would be odd.


----------



## DoomDash

I sold my mempo twlight with 6% crit and str to get reaper of souls. That was a big deal back then







.

And yeah RoS keeps getting better and there is no monthly fees.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

it is getting better. On PTR to test out the Greater Rifts. Just finished lv 19 with 7 secs remaining after I killed the Rift Guardian. That was close and clicking as fast as I can to spam my skills.
Lv 20 I know will not be so easy.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> That would be perfect....if I wasn't on a diet and doing really well. Down 35lbs since February 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fall back after that is usually "it's for the kids", but I don't think that will fly here.
> 
> Try this one, and you'll benfit too.
> 
> "I spent $60 on a video game so that I could justify all the money we are going to spend going out Friday night." In the moment she will still be mad at you, just make sure you take her someplace nice on Friday. Also fireworks this weekend if your in the US or celebrate the 4th outside the US, admittedly that would be odd.
Click to expand...

LOL I spent $220 on fireworks for the fourth already. For which we will be at my Uncle's house blowing up around $850 (+800 in free and a bonus of around 400 more) in fireworks with the rest of my extended family.

So yet again, I don't think that one will work so well lol.


----------



## venom7

To anyone who knows...
Will the leveling or the items we get at the PTR be transferred when the live comes out or we will continue from where we were even 10 or more paragon levels before and with the equipment we had???
Thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> To anyone who knows...
> Will the leveling or the items we get at the PTR be transferred when the live comes out or we will continue from where we were even 10 or more paragon levels before and with the equipment we had???
> Thanks!


The entire PTR will be deleted, and nothing you did there will save. Your account will be the same as it is now if you log in to the normal realm.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah don't waste too much time on PTR.


----------



## venom7

Oh! that's not the answer i was looking for!








Anyway, thanks for replying.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I tried spamming FoK in 2.1 but it seemed limited, maybe I was doing it wrong. Does Tasker and Theo benefit the shadow versions of you made by the denetta set?


Yeah I hope the new punishment wont make it to live. For now I'm just focusing on perma smoke and resources management. Maybe with the new gem system, there'll be more skills of choice for this kind of build rathet than fok (if its no more spammable)


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> You young whippersnappers... I was playing around the time of wing commander 1 and stunts and stunt island and so on!


Sheyoot, Stunts was an upgrade! My "PC" gaming started on a Tandy with Sopwith, Janitor Joe, and then the almighty Thexder on 3.5"! Of course I was playing "consoles" before then too. But GD was Stunts a badass game. I've never played good racers since then, but I don't think any other game has captured that same feeling.

Probably my second favorite game of all-time was Ultima Underworld, which came out prior to Wolfenstein I believe. Awesome RPG dungeon crawler, especially given the time. I think it is on gog.com, but I don't want the memories ruined.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Finally picked up tall mans finger for my WD tonight. The dps increase is amazing. Still on that hunt for TnT.. I know.. I know


holy crap, I was doing split bounties yesterday and I also got a Tall man's. I haven't gotten a chance to really test it out yet, but it seems to be doing well, and opens a couple different builds I've wanted to try. I also picked up a Zuni string of skulls from nice fellow I was split bountying with. I can build a set without RoRG, but I'm not too interested in that anymore. Maybe with a fire + Carnevil build, but I'm not sure yet.

I gave up on TnT and am now trying all I can to get a Jade chest from Kadala. That batch has been a greedy hussy as of late though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Fun or not.. playing with others is the way to go just in terms of legendary drops.


While I do like playing with others, I'm not sure why but my legendary drop rate seems to go down when I run a rift with a group.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I say yes, if you are playing vanilla now, its definitely worth the money. otherwise you'll be waiting 'til late November for it to go on sale.
> 
> I believe you can play with people who have RoS if you do not, but you can't get into adventure mode or act 5. Leveling from 60-70 can be done in about 4 hours solo. If you know anyone who is 70, they can power you through in about 30 minutes or less.


I am pretty sure that is correct - you can play with someone without the expansion as long as you aren't playing content from the expansion. Also, look for some of those overseas sites as I got RoS for less than $30 for my son a few months ago. Didn't seem to have any issues and he is still playing fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> LOL I spent $220 on fireworks for the fourth already. For which we will be at my Uncle's house blowing up around $850 (+800 in free and a bonus of around 400 more) in fireworks with the rest of my extended family.
> 
> So yet again, I don't think that one will work so well lol.


I just dropped $300. We don't do anything too big, but I have a hookup and get a lot of quantity for the money. I got some stick o' gunpowder out of the deal that I'm a little worried about lighting actually, along with some quality tubes and a bunch o' mortars and some "all-in-one" sort of cakes, I guess you would call them. We always have a bunch of people over for BBQ, karaoke, fireworks, and random acts of drunkenness. We accidentally set my (butthole) neighbor's trash can on fire a couple years back. He is a volunteer fireman and probably wondered why his can was charred when he got back from camping.


----------



## The LAN Man

Finally got my 6 piece maras. Took a huge hit on dps but I think it evens out.


----------



## hyujmn

I picked up a pretty boss Danetta's Revenge today, but my Spite still sucks. Anyone got a decent Danetta's setup? Or just any dual 1h crossbow setup in general that isn't M6?

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/hyujmn-1267/Sunkist/49180954

That's my current build. I don't know what skills to use though.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well basically dual danetta helps you keep distance from enemies which benefits steady aim. Rather than that I can't think of any other build that's specifically takes advantage of them. Dual 1h in general almost always goes with cluster, sadly when it comes to efficiency there's not many option for us DH.
I wish calamity can cast equipped runed m4d







op I know but with the new punishment, it feels like m6 is the only choice left for us.


----------



## Crazy9000

Dual danettas is very good for cache farming in normal.


----------



## lemans81

I found my first Danettas bow today. That is all.


----------



## Nethermir

Man, I was watching US vs Belgium yesterday and found that a monk was playing.


----------



## NameUnknown

When I get home, Im going to stealth buy RoS


----------



## soulwrath

xD


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> When I get home, Im going to stealth buy RoS


I see you live in Cinncy. You can claim that RoS is cheaper than Kings Island.


----------



## The LAN Man

Anybody down to run some T5 Rifts? I'm running some now but it's boring alone.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Anybody down to run some T5 Rifts? I'm running some now but it's boring alone.


lol....


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> lol....


We ran so many rifts


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Man, I was watching US vs Belgium yesterday and found that a monk was playing.


yes but he has bad gear on we beated him with 2 goals haha go Belgium (im from Belgium







)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boontje3*
> 
> yes but he has bad gear on we beated him with 2 goals haha go Belgium (im from Belgium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


that's because exploding palm doesn't work very well in that sport


----------



## ScottyP

Spent yesterday getting my DH to from 23-70.

With that I have every class at 70.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> Spent yesterday getting my DH to from 23-70.
> 
> With that I have every class at 70.


How do people level up so fast like that?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> How do people level up so fast like that?


Bonus XP gear really helps early on as does OP gear if you are had a higher level toon. Plus leveling seems to be a lot easier now. I see bonus xp stuff EVERYWHERE. There are a ton more HP globes too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> How do people level up so fast like that?


What do you mean? He didn't give a time frame besides "day", it could have taken 12 hours







.

Any level 70 should be able to run you through in 2 hours or less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bonus XP gear really helps early on as does OP gear if you are had a higher level toon. Plus leveling seems to be a lot easier now. I see bonus xp stuff EVERYWHERE. There are a ton more HP globes too.


I don't think anyone really bothers with bonus XP stuff. It doesn't really make it much faster.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What do you mean? He didn't give a time frame besides "day", it could have taken 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any level 70 should be able to run you through in 2 hours or less.
> I don't think anyone really bothers with bonus XP stuff. It doesn't really make it much faster.


For someone starting all over it does IMO At the very least, it can only help.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For someone starting all over it does IMO At the very least, it can only help.


If you're playing solo I guess. 50% bonus XP when you're playing on a difficulty with 100% XP bonus is a pretty big addition. When you're power leveling on T6 with 1800% XP or whatever, the 50% is hardly noticeable.


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> How do people level up so fast like that?


It took pretty much all day. It helped having max level gems in my gear. I also took breaks throughout the day, it wasn't one sitting.

I did solo it though.


----------



## Fr0sty

sent a request to join the ocn clan.

my clan was so small and theres barely any activity









need some t6 love people.


----------



## Cotton

Did you get in?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sent a request to join the ocn clan.
> 
> my clan was so small and theres barely any activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some t6 love people.


I don't know about T6 but I run T5 rifts pretty consistently.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sent a request to join the ocn clan.
> 
> my clan was so small and theres barely any activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some t6 love people.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about T6 but I run T5 rifts pretty consistently.
Click to expand...

Really? proof?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Really? proof?


I don't know man I've never run with anybody from here -.-


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Really? proof?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man I've never run with anybody from here -.-
Click to expand...











What did we punch in like 5-7 hours of T5 today?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did we punch in like 5-7 hours of T5 today?


Something like that. I know I played from 7-12 and then from like 4-9ish. So many rifts. I honestly thought destro was going to hit 100 today he was in all of them it was ridiculous.


----------



## Phaelynar

I know the clan I'm in was recruiting good zdps monks lately.

We have around 40-70 active at all times mainly doing t6 rifts (typically 3-5 minute runs) or farming keys for the hellfire amulet.

Most active members are paragon 500-800.

http://dna.enjin.com/

Also, there's a T6 Legit rifters community that's a good source of finding T6 rift groups. You need to be approved with a gear check though.


----------



## DoomDash

If you guys wish, could you vote for my friend "Outlaw's build? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14665103/#vote


----------



## yahu

I got schooled by Fr0sty yesterday. I was asking about some gear and he was being all logical about getting my off-toons some dps. pfft.

I played for a bit last night, and I'm not sure if it is because I've been doing a lot of split rifts with DH's, Crusaders, and Wizards, but Christ on a cracker, at 25% movement speed increase plus spirit walk I still feel really slow.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If you guys wish, could you vote for my friend "Outlaw's build? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14665103/#vote


Almost as good as my theorycraft I made on the Bombardier's Rucksack item page back before RoS launched







anyway I voted for the DH with the WD build coming in as a close second favorite of the four choices

My theorycraft I made back before RoS launched:

Quote:


> This Quiver (Lv 70 version) + Embodiment of the Marauder set (Sentries fire your hatred spender) + Elemental Arrow (Frost Arrow rune) + Custom Engineering passive = 5 sentries + you frost arrowing everything. My dream build that will take a long long time to collect the pieces for...


Throw on Frostburns (chill effects have 34-45% to freeze) with RRoG to feel like a god of ice, weapon either Helltrapper to summon more sentries/stuff or Kridershot if you just want more elemental arrow, but you have to roll way too perfect for this build to work - cooldown reduction on everything to not die of boredom waiting to summon all 5 sentries. Also, this cold build will burn your GPU...


----------



## Crazy9000

Heads up to any 0dps monks (or really any monks...)- sounds like they are planning to make exploding palm not damage elites with explosion anymore.
Quote:


> Congratulations to these folks!
> 
> I will echo the sentiments of others - this is why we have PTRs. A huge thank you to everybody who has been helping us test rifts thus far. Our internal testing team identified a number of skills and items to keep an eye on and Exploding Palm, Rimeheart and the Furnace were all on the list. The dedicated players on the PTR have shown what is possible when the game is stretched to the limits.
> 
> We're looking to make changes to Exploding Palm in the next PTR patch. Of the three (Exploding Palm, Rimeheart and the Furnace) we feel this is the biggest offender. It's not clear if Rimeheart is as offensive if you're *not able to further transfer the resulting damage onto elite monsters via Exploding Palm.*


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13273138057?page=3#47


----------



## DoomDash

Well RIP furnace, one of the only legit two handers.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

It is still on the table, not even on PTR. I would not worry too much right now.


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I know the clan I'm in was recruiting good zdps monks lately.
> 
> We have around 40-70 active at all times mainly doing t6 rifts (typically 3-5 minute runs) or farming keys for the hellfire amulet.
> 
> Most active members are paragon 500-800.
> 
> http://dna.enjin.com/
> 
> Also, there's a T6 Legit rifters community that's a good source of finding T6 rift groups. You need to be approved with a gear check though.


DNA still exists :O Dragon says hi btw







*just kidding*

If anyone is looking for a t6 rift partner, add me in game: yannickhk#3199. WD, jade or pet, and M6 fire DH


----------



## Fr0sty

death's bargain physical build is dead.. yep. 51m toughness unbuffed. 80m self buffed. yet it barely does any damage. way to go blizzard on build diversity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I got schooled by Fr0sty yesterday. I was asking about some gear and he was being all logical about getting my off-toons some dps. pfft.
> 
> I played for a bit last night, and I'm not sure if it is because I've been doing a lot of split rifts with DH's, Crusaders, and Wizards, but Christ on a cracker, at 25% movement speed increase plus spirit walk I still feel really slow.


i did? were you the guy that asked about the jade chest reroll by any chance?


----------



## RagingCain

I started playing again. I must say the loot seems to be mirroring the console release now and I love Act V so far too!

I never hit 60 when it came out, as you guys probably remember how.... dull / impossible Inferno got as a melee character when D3 first came out. I must know, why does nothing have Magic Find nor the Paragon Levels Magic Find is gone? Why did they remove that?!


----------



## Nw0rb

Ill be doing runs if anyone wants to join me on OCN teamspeak ts3.Ocngaming.net come do some runs im bored lol Nw0rb#1271


----------



## lemans81

I don't use teamspeak(I have four kids, so all you would hear is me yelling at someone not to jump off something), but should be on here in the next few minutes. lemans81#1353


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll probably be on in an hour or so. So close to being done with 24 hour duty.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man... the crusader is basically a pally on steroids isn't he?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I started playing again. I must say the loot seems to be mirroring the console release now and I love Act V so far too!
> 
> I never hit 60 when it came out, as you guys probably remember how.... dull / impossible Inferno got as a melee character when D3 first came out. I must know, why does nothing have Magic Find nor the Paragon Levels Magic Find is gone? Why did they remove that?!


They removed it because people would have a full set of magic find gear, and swap before killing elites to get huge bonus.

There's still a few items with magic find, but they are all legendaries so Blizzard can closely control the amounts. If you do use MF, like nagel ring or cains set- note that it's only 10% effective for legends. This means that a nagel ring giving you 40% MF will increase your chance of finding a legendary by 4%.


----------



## wolfxing

whoever see me running T6 rifts, just send invite request... i can solo up to 3 ppl T6 rifts~~
XXA#1383


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The more I return to this game the more I think "Man... life has got to suck for the treasure pygmy!" He's not a warrior, otherwise he wouldn't be scavenging loot off corpses on the battlefield. You can bet he's making minimum wage and passing the loot to the demon army. He has 0 attacks of his own. His only defense is to try and lose you through hordes of demons and as a last resort, try to tank you long enough to jump in his portal.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I started playing again. I must say the loot seems to be mirroring the console release now and I love Act V so far too!
> 
> I never hit 60 when it came out, as you guys probably remember how.... dull / impossible Inferno got as a melee character when D3 first came out. I must know, why does nothing have Magic Find nor the Paragon Levels Magic Find is gone? Why did they remove that?!
> 
> 
> 
> They removed it because people would have a full set of magic find gear, and swap before killing elites to get huge bonus.
> 
> There's still a few items with magic find, but they are all legendaries so Blizzard can closely control the amounts. If you do use MF, like nagel ring or cains set- note that it's only 10% effective for legends. This means that a nagel ring giving you 40% MF will increase your chance of finding a legendary by 4%.
Click to expand...

Ugh. Thanks for the info.

Anyways, anybody know if they added any new caves/things to old content Act I - IV? Mix it up at all?


----------



## Joephis19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Ugh. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Anyways, anybody know if they added any new caves/things to old content Act I - IV? Mix it up at all?


They didn't. Same levels. Same small pool of events/caves/etc, to pull from when the map is generated.

But the rifts are pretty much completely random, so that helps, and that's where you will spend about 75% of your time at 70 anyway.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Ugh. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Anyways, anybody know if they added any new caves/things to old content Act I - IV? Mix it up at all?
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. Same levels. Same small pool of events/caves/etc, to pull from when the map is generated.
> 
> But the rifts are pretty much completely random, so that helps, and that's where you will spend about 75% of your time at 70 anyway.
Click to expand...

Okay cool, just hit 63 (was 54 this morning). Looking forward to that obviously.

I am doing the Enchantress's mission, found a bug apparently where no loot drops, from either the environment or mobs. Really sucks.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Okay cool, just hit 63 (was 54 this morning). Looking forward to that obviously.
> 
> I am doing the Enchantress's mission, found a bug apparently where no loot drops, from either the environment or mobs. Really sucks.


. That's pretty lame. I'll be on in a little bit if you want me to run you through to 70. Download#1492. I'm in the clan too if that helps.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> death's bargain physical build is dead.. yep. 51m toughness unbuffed. 80m self buffed. yet it barely does any damage. way to go blizzard on build diversity
> i did? were you the guy that asked about the jade chest reroll by any chance?


I guess I got my hopes up too.


----------



## Peregrinus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Finally got my 6 piece maras. Took a huge hit on dps but I think it evens out.


im in the same boat as you. dps way down, but overall i think it works out.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peregrinus*
> 
> im in the same boat as you. dps way down, but overall i think it works out.


Yeah I was at 1.4 paper without it but with it I'm at 1.1ish but I can survive way more now


----------



## gunslinger0077

Really enjoying the game again after a break!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What's better for DPS... 730 dex or 6% increased attack speed? I have 44.5% crit chance and 260% crit damage.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What's better for DPS... 730 dex or 6% increased attack speed? I have 44.5% crit chance and 260% crit damage.


That is a very difficult question to answer knowing only what you stated. But given that, I'd choose the Dex over the attack speed.


----------



## lemans81

Go to diabloprogress.com look up your account and use the calculator under your specific character.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ok thanks!


----------



## Nethermir

Hmm so I've been using my monk for a week but I feel that it is kinda weak. On paper, the lightning monk's dps is higher than my leapquake barb but my barb seems to wreck stuff much faster. Here is my monk profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ASDQWE-1462/hero/47026418. Anything that I can improve on? (I switched to mantra of conviction - overawe by the way).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What's better for DPS... 730 dex or 6% increased attack speed? I have 44.5% crit chance and 260% crit damage.


paper dps means nothing in ros. focus on crit chance crit dmg and you'll get the extra attack speed from paragon.

dont forget to stack an elemental bonus that works with yout build

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Hmm so I've been using my monk for a week but I feel that it is kinda weak. On paper, the lightning monk's dps is higher than my leapquake barb but my barb seems to wreck stuff much faster. Here is my monk profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ASDQWE-1462/hero/47026418. Anything that I can improve on? (I switched to mantra of conviction - overawe by the way).


i wouldnt use +exploding palm damage on boots. since it doesnt boost the on explosion damage. but rather the dot itself. wich means nothing to overall edps.

using a bad rune on exploding palm.. i'd use the flesh is weak to increase your damage.

passive wise i would consider mythic rhythm over transcendence or exalted soul. even combination strike could be added to the mix to help up the dps. if need be. you can even ditch sweeping wind and take a 2nd generator just to keep the damage as high as possible for the wave of light spam.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What's better for DPS... 730 dex or 6% increased attack speed? I have 44.5% crit chance and 260% crit damage.


Dex... hands down.


----------



## Nw0rb

Ill be around most of the day got rained out at work so if anyone wants to do some runs hit me up Nw0rb#1271


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i did? were you the guy that asked about the jade chest reroll by any chance?


I was randomly asking about a staff on the general chat and you happened to answer. I have so little time with my monk that I wasn't sure if the affix was worth anything to hold onto. I pretty much already figured the answer, just pinging others with more experience to be sure before I salvaged it out. I have salvaged items that I didn't think would prove worthwhile only to later regret my decision.







but thanks for the help!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The more I return to this game the more I think "Man... life has got to suck for the treasure pygmy!" He's not a warrior, otherwise he wouldn't be scavenging loot off corpses on the battlefield. You can bet he's making minimum wage and passing the loot to the demon army. He has 0 attacks of his own. His only defense is to try and lose you through hordes of demons and as a last resort, try to tank you long enough to jump in his portal.


Yeah, but he laughs at me. He needs to die.









Built my jade set (I could have had this so long ago if I didn't waste so much time on TnT), and getting the hang of it. I think I've done as high as 415k on a hit; I know I can improve my build a lot. Unfortunately going to Jade has cost me in the dmg and survivability departments, especially toward elites.

I need to get another sunkeeper drop as the one I had was pretty bad...plus, I can't seem to find it.







I think my cold elemental is 54%; I had to reroll my SoJ from physical to cold, and have only been able to get it to 15% at this point. I do have a pretty nice 20% cold Leoric amulet that I was able to roll a 92% crit dmg on. Unfortunately it only had 8.5% cc to start with and no crit dmg, but overall I consider it a nice drop. I need a better Quetz too (I think it only has attack speed and not cc), and I might move back to diamonds in some of my sockets to see how that works out.

It will be interesting to see how passives work out on rings or amulets, or however they plan to implement that. There could be some crazy builds that come from that alone that will be cool to see/play with.

BTW - how sad is it that I consider re-rolling jewelry considerably cheap? If you farm enough it will only cost you 300k, but at the most it costs what, 900k?


----------



## MistaBernie

Kadala was nice to my monk yesterday.. Paid for a T6 rift, got my Monk Chest (Heart of the Crashing Wave). Spent the -100 shards, got the following:





Tripled my dps (on sheet). I'll eventually craft sockets into the chest, I ran out of souls for a few other things I was working on. Now I just need to learn how to monk better, haha. Lots of A1 runs in my future, I feel like I need another RRoG now..


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Awesome rolls man









Question about dashing strike, is the charge affected by CDR?


----------



## MistaBernie

Yeah, dat fist..

As for CDR & Dashing Strike, no clue. To be completely honest, I'm not even sure I'm playing the build correctly. I basically get Sweeping Wind up, try to use Mantra actively, use Lashing Tail Kick as a Spirit Dump... I could probably be doing it better.


----------



## A.D.D.

Dashing strike is not effected by CDR. Very nice fist of thunder very easy to roll to a trifecta set.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Dashing strike is not effected by CDR. Very nice fist of thunder very easy to roll to a trifecta set.


-Vitality, +Atk Speed I assume?


----------



## RagingCain

Thank you to everyone who told me to give it a go, love the new changes. I can't wait to start a new character all over again.

My only complaint is that I hate leveling monsters, monsters that level to your level. I enjoy a little overpowering personally, and it is definitely a strategy in Hardcore


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> -Vitality, +Atk Speed I assume?


that would be correct. reroll the vitality into attack speed.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Thank you to everyone who told me to give it a go, love the new changes. I can't wait to start a new character all over again.
> 
> My only complaint is that I hate leveling monsters, monsters that level to your level. I enjoy a little overpowering personally, and it is definitely a strategy in Hardcore


There's difficulty settings. If you start the game on "normal" it's going to be pretty easy almost no matter what.. so it's a trick of matching your gear to the difficulty.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Thank you to everyone who told me to give it a go, love the new changes. I can't wait to start a new character all over again.
> 
> My only complaint is that I hate leveling monsters, monsters that level to your level. I enjoy a little overpowering personally, and it is definitely a strategy in Hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's difficulty settings. If you start the game on "normal" it's going to be pretty easy almost no matter what.. so it's a trick of matching your gear to the difficulty.
Click to expand...

I guess the logic of it has always been it defeats the purpose somewhat of leveling. I just switched to Hard at level 68, trying my hands at adventure mode.

Absolutely brilliant idea, by the way.

If anyone is on tonight around the same level, we can totally run together.
3.5 Million Toughness, ~193K DPS, Unbuffed.


----------



## yahu

^the monsters level to your level, so once you're at 70, they stay at that difficulty. Meaning whether or not you have crappy gear or god-like gear at 70 they'll be the same difficulty at that specified difficulty level (Normal - Torment6). So you can still build an OP character, but it will take a lot of time to feel that on Torment6 (some classes easier than others of course).

Do I give up on Tasker's again? I'm now at almost 23k shards spent and I feel as if I'll never see them. FFS, I wish there was a way to specifically farm at times, though I suppose everyone would have the gear then. It would be like Spectrum - you know you'll eventually get it, but it might take a couple hours, or longer in some cases. At least you know you're not completely wasting your time.

Should I start another WD, or maybe a DH in the hopes that they will be on some different RNG "table?" I literally got 3 Helltooth gloves in one batch of shard spending this morning. It is frustrating, especially when I'll see someone at a lower Paragon level with the gloves and a Tall Man (I do have one, but it was a horrible base roll), with their giant dog running around wrecking face.

On a side note - I play with my buddy's kids, who don't understand the intricacies of set gear, let alone specific builds. Little bastard got two pieces of Akkhan in a row (Shoulders and pants) and was giving them to me cause I pull him around T4/T5. I asked him "are you sure you want to give these to me" and he said yes. I thought about running into the sunset, but I instead further educated him on the build. Little bastard.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I guess the logic of it has always been it defeats the purpose somewhat of leveling. I just switched to Hard at level 68, trying my hands at adventure mode.
> 
> Absolutely brilliant idea, by the way.
> 
> If anyone is on tonight around the same level, we can totally run together.
> 3.5 Million Toughness, ~193K DPS, Unbuffed.


I'll be on in a bit if you want to run a bit I'm a bit higher than you but you should be just fine.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I guess the logic of it has always been it defeats the purpose somewhat of leveling. I just switched to Hard at level 68, trying my hands at adventure mode.
> 
> Absolutely brilliant idea, by the way.
> 
> If anyone is on tonight around the same level, we can totally run together.
> 3.5 Million Toughness, ~193K DPS, Unbuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on in a bit if you want to run a bit I'm a bit higher than you but you should be just fine.
Click to expand...

I ended up going to a job interview after work. Afterwards, I was feeling bold so I decided to ask someone out on a date.

Really good night ^.^


----------



## MistaBernie

Nice.

I got another sick drop for my monk, who's doing absolutely zero dps.. Rerolled gloves, got +6% Attack Speed, didn't want to push it so kept that. Will reroll higher CrD when I have more souls/gems..


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I got another sick drop for my monk, who's doing absolutely zero dps.. Rerolled gloves, got +6% Attack Speed, didn't want to push it so kept that. Will reroll higher CrD when I have more souls/gems..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The bonus any good?


----------



## DoomDash

Not really.

Datamined new PTR build:

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48135-new-2-1-ptr-build-datamined-changes


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Datamined new PTR build:
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/48135-new-2-1-ptr-build-datamined-changes


Exploding palm nerf...
Quote:


> Exploding Palm Cost: 40 Spirit / Cause aan enemy to Bleed for 1200% weapon damage as Physical over 9 seconds. If the enemy dies while bleeding, it explodes and deals 2770% weapon damage as Physical damage to all nearby enemies


Weapon damage instead of based on mobs HP. I bet the fist weapon is going to be changed to add to the weapon damage as well.


----------



## maxvons

Just bought Diablo 3 (original box and CD) for 20 euros here in Germany. Lost my account where I had the game


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well I'm seeling lots of build diversity for DH from the patch note. And with the current buff to FOK, RF & some nice elem changes, it's obvious that Blizz want us to go full cdr, -rc which is really interesting tbh.
RF bombardment, I'm looking forward to, with high hope


----------



## Nhb93

My only regret is that I didn't get it on sale for $50 for both and instead paid the full price of $80 total.


----------



## maxvons

Anyone here planning on getting Sacred 3?


----------



## Fr0sty

exploding palm nerf is brutal.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exploding palm nerf is brutal.


unfortunately it's necessary because the devs can't do anything for monks as long as something as overpowered as palm remain in their skill set... personally i loved the palm ability. however I can also see that it's the one ability that's holding monks back because ANYTHING combined with palm would break the game (as demonstrated by furnace and rimeheart) even without furnace and rimeheart, you can simply throw in a holy shotgun crusader to do your detonating and things with billions of hp's just vanish in a giant explosion or 3.

people who whined about monks being weak chose to be weak by not using palm. so unfortunately, those who knows how to play the monk class and choose to use palm will have to suffer the consequences. palm had a good run. it was IMO the most overpowered ability in game that people refused to use







the plus side to this is monks will gain the ability to be buffed by dev's w/o having to worry about how palm would break the game if they buffed monks.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exploding palm nerf is brutal.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately it's necessary because the devs can't do anything for monks as long as something as overpowered as palm remain in their skill set... personally i loved the palm ability. however I can also see that it's the one ability that's holding monks back because ANYTHING combined with palm would break the game (as demonstrated by furnace and rimeheart) even without furnace and rimeheart, you can simply throw in a holy shotgun crusader to do your detonating and things with billions of hp's just vanish in a giant explosion or 3.
> 
> people who whined about monks being weak chose to be weak by not using palm. so unfortunately, those who knows how to play the monk class and choose to use palm will have to suffer the consequences. palm had a good run. it was IMO the most overpowered ability in game that people refused to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plus side to this is monks will gain the ability to be buffed by dev's w/o having to worry about how palm would break the game if they buffed monks.
Click to expand...

From someone that plays all classes and has the majority of the sets for said classes, the monk really needs some work now the raiment build puts out some big numbers here and there but nothing consistent, monkey set build is still terrible compared to every other class.
I am interested in some of the skill changes that have happened ptr last night electric rune sevensided hits hard but needs to be run with a lot of cool down, I didn't have a chance to test the electric palm since the servers went down as I was half way threw a rift beyond that tempest is still useless for high torment from the time I played with it. I'm going to test some more builds tonight to test the rest of the changes but it's honestly not looking good so far.
All I see is greater rifts being filled with dh, wd, zdps barbs possible crusaders but even they fall out at higher levels.


----------



## MistaBernie

zdps barbs? for shouts?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> From someone that plays all classes and has the majority of the sets for said classes, the monk really needs some work now the raiment build puts out some big numbers here and there but nothing consistent, monkey set build is still terrible compared to every other class.
> I am interested in some of the skill changes that have happened ptr last night electric rune sevensided hits hard but needs to be run with a lot of cool down, I didn't have a chance to test the electric palm since the servers went down as I was half way threw a rift beyond that tempest is still useless for high torment from the time I played with it. I'm going to test some more builds tonight to test the rest of the changes but it's honestly not looking good so far.
> All I see is greater rifts being filled with dh, wd, zdps barbs possible crusaders but even they fall out at higher levels.


I would be interested in seeing how a shotgun sader do with a 0dog support at high GRift. i may go back once 2.1 is released to see how everything turns out. implosion monk + 2 x shotgun + 0dog would be an interesting combo to see. i can see that combo going in the GRift lvl 50's easily. i doubt any combo can reach GRift lvl 100 by the time balancing is done on PTR since to reach GRift100, palm is required for any group combo.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> zdps barbs? for shouts?


Mainly max CDR to get as much freeze uptime as possible. Shouts help too.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> zdps barbs? for shouts?


Basically *this*, mine can use a tad bit more cooldown in game it's just sitting under 60% but you increase groups damage, speed, spawn health globes and freeze mobs and cause mobs to be confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in seeing how a shotgun sader do with a 0dog support at high GRift. i may go back once 2.1 is released to see how everything turns out. implosion monk + 2 x shotgun + 0dog would be an interesting combo to see. i can see that combo going in the GRift lvl 50's easily. i doubt any combo can reach GRift lvl 100 by the time balancing is done on PTR since to reach GRift100, palm is required for any group combo.
Click to expand...

the 0 dog is very interesting I played it a tiny bit when ptr launched, does a lot of damage but I found surviving tough higher up in greaters.
When it comes to crusaders honestly i'm very worried about all melee classes come rifts 40+ all elite effects completely destroy melee classes, you can run immunity to one threw an amulet but that's about it.


----------



## RagingCain

Progress Update: Level 70! Paragon: 10,

350K Whirlwind / Earthquake / Avalanche Barb
3.1M Toughness

Does increasing the difficulty increase the amount of ilvl 70 drops? I am having trouble finding gear doing Rifts, I feel a little like my adventure is a lot less exciting than those of this thread.

I am playing on Hard and just started Rifting. I am not doing anything wrong am I?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Progress Update: Level 70! Paragon: 10,
> 
> 350K Whirlwind / Earthquake / Avalanche Barb
> 3.1M Toughness
> 
> Does increasing the difficulty increase the amount of ilvl 70 drops? I am having trouble finding gear doing Rifts, I feel a little like my adventure is a lot less exciting than those of this thread.
> 
> I am playing on Hard and just started Rifting. I am not doing anything wrong am I?


You're fine and increasing difficulty will increase the chances for Legendary drops not necessarily better legendary drops but more of them. If you want to do some higher difficulty rifts I'll be on in a bit and I can run you through Download#1492


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Progress Update: Level 70! Paragon: 10,
> 
> 350K Whirlwind / Earthquake / Avalanche Barb
> 3.1M Toughness
> 
> Does increasing the difficulty increase the amount of ilvl 70 drops? I am having trouble finding gear doing Rifts, I feel a little like my adventure is a lot less exciting than those of this thread.
> 
> I am playing on Hard and just started Rifting. I am not doing anything wrong am I?
> 
> 
> 
> You're fine and increasing difficulty will increase the chances for Legendary drops not necessarily better legendary drops but more of them. If you want to do some higher difficulty rifts I'll be on in a bit and I can run you through Download#1492
Click to expand...

I really appreciate the offer, I don't mind running through things, but I don't want to be "ran" through it. I enjoy the difficulty and just picking up loot after someones massacre just doesn't seem as fun to me.

I finally found what I was looking for:


Followed by this:


















Source: http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-misc-forums/theorycrafting-and-analysis/84392-legendary-drop-rate-modifiers-analysis-rifting


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Progress Update: Level 70! Paragon: 10,
> 
> Does increasing the difficulty increase the amount of ilvl 70 drops? I am having trouble finding gear doing Rifts, I feel a little like my adventure is a lot less exciting than those of this thread.


Same quality items for all difficulties, different quantity.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Same quality items for all difficulties, different quantity.


Yep. There's no more iLevel, just overall legend drop chance. The quality of the items is the same.


----------



## RagingCain

Alright thanks for the updates. I am tearing it up now!
RagingCain#1476


----------



## yahu

are set items dropped in levels lower than torment now ? I know previously they wouldn't but someone I was talking to yesterday said they were getting set pieces from non-torment. I asked if they were referring to kadala or gameplay and they didn't respond (I'm not even sure if kadala is different in non-torment, honestly).


----------



## Joephis19

Kadala drops set items now. About the only thing you CANNOT get from Kadala now is the stuff that only drops from the Horadric Caches from Tyrael.

And set items for the most part, i believe are still Torment 1 and up.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> are set items dropped in levels lower than torment now ? I know previously they wouldn't but someone I was talking to yesterday said they were getting set pieces from non-torment. I asked if they were referring to kadala or gameplay and they didn't respond (I'm not even sure if kadala is different in non-torment, honestly).


Nothing's changed.

Crummy sets like Blackthornes and traveler's pledge still drop in normal like they always have, but the "torment" sets are still torment only.

Kadala can give you any item.


----------



## yahu

I know Kadala will drop pretty much anything (though that biatch sure doesn't seem to realize this as I haven't seen Taskers at the 25k shard count now...) but I didn't realize there were crummy set items that she used to drop before that change. That does make sense though Blackthornes isn't half bad for the right build. E.g. - I'd rock a WD pet build with a couple pieces, along with Aughild's...once...er if I get Taskers...

BTW - thanks for running with me the other night Crazy (and lemans); you guys both jumping around quaking everything makes me want to build a barb at some point.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I know Kadala will drop pretty much anything (though that biatch sure doesn't seem to realize this as I haven't seen Taskers at the 25k shard count now...) but I didn't realize there were crummy set items that she used to drop before that change. That does make sense though Blackthornes isn't half bad for the right build. E.g. - I'd rock a WD pet build with a couple pieces, along with Aughild's...once...er if I get Taskers...
> 
> BTW - thanks for running with me the other night Crazy (and lemans); you guys both jumping around quaking everything makes me want to build a barb at some point.


Only spend shards on pre-torment levels if you want taskers. No chance of sets.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Only spend shards on pre-torment levels if you want taskers. No chance of sets.


Kadala gives the same items regardless of difficulty. She will give torment-only sets even on normal.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Kadala gives the same items regardless of difficulty. She will give torment-only sets even on normal.


That's lame. Maybe it was in my head, or just luck, but I kept getting marauders/shadow pants when I was trying to get hexing, when I would spend in torment 1+. I started spending below torment 1, and I got them pretty quickly ( while not getting anymore set items besides blackthornes ). Must have just been coincidence.


----------



## lemans81

Fair warning will be on SoulSeeker#1922 if you need me for the next few days. Lemans81#1353 unavailable.


----------



## mr. biggums

hmm the new lightning palm with my 115% lightning damage in ptr is working rather well, isn't as good as old palm but atleast thing jumps on two targets, and kind of seamlessly goes with the ping pong set (dash to mob, palm dash to second mob palm and jump back and fourth until everything explodes







).


----------



## Mr.Cigar

There's a legendary gem that gives your pet roughly 95%CC. Yep crazy, I wonder how long will it survive before being removed or fixed lol.
I'm testing out the new RF build. Seemed rather weak at first but after some tweaking, it's stronger than Cluster now (T6 viable, w.o any legendary gems). But it was a huge pain to optimize I must say.


----------



## Dilyn

Unfortunately, in acquiring my Marauder set, my DH became *incredibly* squishy. The game has now become most dangerous.


----------



## Nhb93

To ask a stupid question, once you get all the gear and specs for running T6 rifts, what exactly do you do? Is there a leader board of sorts, just satisfaction that you can take on the game consistently on the hardest setting?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> To ask a stupid question, once you get all the gear and specs for running T6 rifts, what exactly do you do? Is there a leader board of sorts, just satisfaction that you can take on the game consistently on the hardest setting?


Get better gear. Since there isn't open trading, it's unlikely anyone will actually achieve all perfect gear. You can also get gear for different builds (cold vs fire), and just level and gear a completely different class if you start getting bored.


----------



## lemans81

Just wanted to show you the size of my....sword.....its ok if yours isn't as big.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> To ask a stupid question, once you get all the gear and specs for running T6 rifts, what exactly do you do? Is there a leader board of sorts, just satisfaction that you can take on the game consistently on the hardest setting?


It helps gear your other characters - every character needs at least 6 gems (3 chest 2 pants 1 wep) if not more and top level gems can get expensive if you have 10+ other heroes. Re-rolling gear with mystic - i've had many occasions where I had to waste 10m+ to get the roll I want on *1 item*. Not even talking about optimal roll (say 6% crit), just for example the first whatever value I get (like 4.5%). Then there is crafting with the blacksmith which can take a lot of materials if you're going for some near perfect crafted items. Collecting shards is also much easier than on an ungeared character.

TLDR: save for artisan costs and shards and such to gear other heroes/classes


----------



## Fr0sty

have i overdone the toughness part?

tankWD.jpg 502k .jpg file


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93*
> 
> To ask a stupid question, once you get all the gear and specs for running T6 rifts, what exactly do you do? Is there a leader board of sorts, just satisfaction that you can take on the game consistently on the hardest setting?


Perfect your gear and wait for them to be rendered useless when the next big patch hits.
And repeat.


----------



## MistaBernie

WOOO 1 shot RROG this morning for monk. Innas 3 piece + Thousand Storms 4 pc? Yes please.







Now if only I had a decent weap / weapons (and +Lightning)...

OOH maybe I should go try to farm a Thunderfury..


----------



## RagingCain

Should we create a D3 trading thread?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Should we create a D3 trading thread?


That wouldn't do a whole lot of good with all legendary and set items being account bound, and I just don't see such a great demand for rare items, let alone magic and normal. Besides, we'd have to ask the mods to update their already outdated policy:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> *MOD EDIT: Please do note that the trading of Diablo 3 items here on OCN for real money, AND in-game currency, is prohibited. However, do note that you can still discuss items and the auction house, but you cannot make trades here on OCN!*


It's that last sentence that'll get you.


----------



## MistaBernie

so, Barb's still the favorite with 1.5 mil eDPS (vs elites).. but Monk and crusader are actually higher on straight eDPS (barb is only 982k non-elite)... makes me wonder if the Monk is worth the time to invest in without decent weaps (I haven't seen a weapon that he can use drop for a while now..)

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/mistabernie-1539


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Monk is quite a hard class to play on high torment actually. And with the upcoming EP nerf, Monk players will sure have a hard time to compete other classes in term of both DPS and survivability. Just my 2cents as I'm not a veteran Monk player however.


----------



## lemans81

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/lemans81-1353 <--haven't got to 1 million on all of them, barbs may never get there. That wizard at the bottom is deleted......not sure why she won't go away....gonna file a restraining order.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/soulseeker-1922 <--My spare account(a friend used it for a while, but that friendship recently ended and I am now going to let my daughter use it), not too bad considering all characters that have less than a million didn't exist 36 hours ago. Aiming to get these all to survive in T6 and solo in T2(ideally T4 but we shall see).

http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/ranger98-1402 <--Did this over 3 days, he had less than 3 million gold and one lvl70 character that did less than 400K.....he came back from vacation yesterday I think he is going to enjoy my upgrades.


----------



## RagingCain

Soooooo, I just ran into 12 treasure goblins, killing 5 of them.

I normally don't stay inside a Rift after defeating the Guardian, but when I do, I win the lottery.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Monk is quite a hard class to play on high torment actually. And with the upcoming EP nerf, Monk players will sure have a hard time to compete other classes in term of both DPS and survivability. Just my 2cents as I'm not a veteran Monk player however.


T6 is pretty easy once you get the gear even in ptr currently 30+ greater rifts though will become difficult, currently i'm messing around with the dashing strike build getting 150m dmg on whites (highest number i've seen so far has been 250m on an elite).
ptr kind of opens up the palm a bit its still nerfed compared to what is used to be but it's interesting with the element stack now, I was playing with the electric palm with 111% electric dmg stack and everything was still exploding on T6.
Was using this character with palm instead of WKL http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MrBiggums-1905/hero/41223739


----------



## Crazy9000

I think they buffed palm's damage enough that it's still a good skill, you just can't be a 0dps monk anymore.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well there's a gem that deals 3000% weapon damage to all enemies around you and it procs very often. I don't remember what's the dmg of EP right now but going from mob HP to weapon dmg is definitely a huge step back, maybe not strong enough to be a must have skill anymore considering all the potential the new legendary gems may offer.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Unfortunately, in acquiring my Marauder set, my DH became *incredibly* squishy. The game has now become most dangerous.


Welcome to the club. I just adopted a play style like most other DH's.. 1.) throw down sentries, 2.) RUN AND HIDE!


----------



## RagingCain

I am getting crushed in T1. I just can't seem to break into it without more toughness. Progress is being made though ^.^

6.1Million, 600K DPS, Whirly / Hammer, Volcano, Earth Quake Barbarian.


----------



## lemans81

Unrelated to D3 except I will now use "word to ya motha" as greetings and goodbyes. I'm out.


----------



## chargerz919

I really need to get around to reinstalling windows 7 on my PC so I can get back to gaming.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just wanted to show you the size of my....sword.....its ok if yours isn't as big.


that literally made me laugh out loud. kudos!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> have i overdone the toughness part?
> 
> tankWD.jpg 502k .jpg file


dear god man! That is awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I really need to get around to reinstalling windows 7 on my PC so I can get back to gaming.


what do you have installed???


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> what do you have installed???


Windows 7. Something happened where I can ping through the cmd prompt, but none of my programs can connect to anything, including the browsers. I've been putting off doing a clean install for about 6 months, I figure now is as good of a time as any.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> what do you have installed???
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7. Something happened where I can ping through the cmd prompt, but none of my programs can connect to anything, including the browsers. I've been putting off doing a clean install for about 6 months, I figure now is as good of a time as any.
Click to expand...

Attempt to run CCleaner, do a cleanup and registry repair. I am fairly confident an update recently caused a registry change that makes the computer block port connections.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Attempt to run CCleaner, do a cleanup and registry repair. I am fairly confident an update recently caused a registry change that makes the computer block port connections.


I'm really not worried about it. I'm going to do a fresh install. I am actually trying to sell my desktop as I may be moving shortly.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> Welcome to the club. I just adopted a play style like most other DH's.. 1.) throw down sentries, 2.) RUN AND HIDE!


Yeah. That's how you basically have to play.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What do you guys think are the best looking gear? I think the following look amazing:

- Wildwood
- Sage's Apogee
- Occulus
- Azurewrath


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Mara's shoulder piece.


----------



## Sainesk

Is it true it's better to gamble for Tasker and Theo on a Wiz than WD since they can't get Invoker set gloves (apparently)?

Wasted so so many shards going for a TnT on my pet doc...

(Also true it increases sentry attack speed? since i've won the lottery and found one on my DH ages ago)


----------



## Akadaka

I feel gambling sucks now I don't why but I've gambled 500 shards a lot recently and got nothing it feels worse even before they buffed it.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I feel gambling sucks now I don't why but I've gambled 500 shards a lot recently and got nothing it feels worse even before they buffed it.


I have been gambling in Expert about 2000 shards total. I noticed I haven't gotten a single Leg and I get 33% blues! Normally I would think nothing of it, but the first time I gambled for gloves was in Torment VI goofing around (I couldn't kill anything) and I got 3 legendaries from 200 shards.

Please tell me that is just RNG... or should I be saving my shards and entering T6 to gamble? Because I am not entirely convinced of the drop rates being equal on every difficulty (even if it really is supposed to be.)

I think I will start collecting gambling data.....


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Is it true it's better to gamble for Tasker and Theo on a Wiz than WD since they can't get Invoker set gloves (apparently)?
> 
> Wasted so so many shards going for a TnT on my pet doc...
> 
> (Also true it increases sentry attack speed? since i've won the lottery and found one on my DH ages ago)


Yes, Tasker and Theo increases Sentry attack speed. But only it's normal attack, not the hatred spenders from the Marauder's set. That's supposed to be fixed in 2.1.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Is it true it's better to gamble for Tasker and Theo on a Wiz than WD since they can't get Invoker set gloves (apparently)?
> 
> Wasted so so many shards going for a TnT on my pet doc...
> 
> (Also true it increases sentry attack speed? since i've won the lottery and found one on my DH ages ago)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Tasker and Theo increases Sentry attack speed. But only it's normal attack, not the hatred spenders from the Marauder's set. That's supposed to be fixed in 2.1.
Click to expand...

it's fixed and it's amazing, combine it with the new critical pet gems.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> it's fixed and it's amazing, combine it with the new critical pet gems.


I can't wait for this to go live. Sentries spewing cluster and elemental arrow at proper speeds with Kridershot equipped


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Windows 7. Something happened where I can ping through the cmd prompt, but none of my programs can connect to anything, including the browsers. I've been putting off doing a clean install for about 6 months, I figure now is as good of a time as any.


yikes! you might want to try another NIC (wireless USB maybe?) but I'm not sure what all you've done. Agreed with someone else that maybe a recent patch messed something up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What do you guys think are the best looking gear? I think the following look amazing:
> 
> - Wildwood
> - Sage's Apogee
> - Occulus
> - Azurewrath


I think Azurewrath is pretty cool, but I think Wildwood is kinda lame. I'm relatively partial to the look of Spectrum just because it is so unique, and I like some of the armor I've seen on DH I think that pulse glows red I believe (is that Marauders?). The giant eyeball in Visage of Giyua is pretty funky, and for some reason I think Arreat's Law (spear) is cool, though all of the drops of those have sucked for me. Akkhan set looks pretty damn beefy. Thunderfury has always been pretty cool looking; reminds me of the plasma sword from Halo. I also like a lot of the 2-hand or mighty weapons, but mostly because I rarely can use them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have been gambling in Expert about 2000 shards total. I noticed I haven't gotten a single Leg and I get 33% blues! Normally I would think nothing of it, but the first time I gambled for gloves was in Torment VI goofing around (I couldn't kill anything) and I got 3 legendaries from 200 shards.
> 
> Please tell me that is just RNG... or should I be saving my shards and entering T6 to gamble? Because I am not entirely convinced of the drop rates being equal on every difficulty (even if it really is supposed to be.)
> 
> I think I will start collecting gambling data.....


I think that is just RNG honestly. I wish I would get 33% blues as that would be a great way to farm for mats. I usually salvage blues and sell yellows from that biatch, since there seem to be an endless supply of yellows for me. Last count I was at 27k and still no TnT. It is literally bumming me out to the point where I just watched TV last night.







I do usually get 2 - 5 legendary per 500 shards, but mostly Magefist, Helltooth, St Archews, Invoker, Gladiator Gauntlets, and sometimes Jade.

My tard build of Jade Harvester is up to 500k+, so that is pretty nice. I do need to work a bit more at CDR as there can be occasional lag between popping it when there aren't as many mobs running around, or I'm running with another WD that is ganking all my kills (tho that isn't really an issue).


----------



## DoomDash

M6 buffs, Strafe Buffs, Earthin Might re-buff, Furious charge buffs, ww buffs...... 2.1 can't come fast enough.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> M6 buffs, Strafe Buffs, Earthin Might re-buff, Furious charge buffs, ww buffs...... 2.1 can't come fast enough.


I sure picked the wrong time to level a monk, though...


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> M6 buffs, Strafe Buffs, Earthin Might re-buff, Furious charge buffs, ww buffs...... 2.1 can't come fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure picked the wrong time to level a monk, though...
Click to expand...

Going out of my way to make the monk class work come 2.1, nobody I play with has hope but i'm going to give it my dam best idea so far:
Max cooldown, ptr madstone, raiment 4 peice, lightning palm+fist and seven sided strike should equal high dps with total immunity.
Serenity should have a max down time of 2 seconds which can be filled with the immunity provided by seven sided throw in epiphany new lightning rune which stuns on hit on top







. I'm currently working to try and test this on ptr, trying to find that new leg item that adds sockets to weapons. Going to roll max cdr on both my fists (LKW&palm fist) then resocket them, I should be able to keep my dps above 1m and hopefully roll seven sided strike+palm on all my gear while maintaining my 111% lightning dmg bonus).

On a side note I was messing around on my pure raiment build turns out greater rift 33 is the absolute max I can do currently, after that one jump into a lightning elite KO's me instantly, same with most other elite ground effects.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Lightning monk is gonna benefit lots from Wreath of lightning. Also there's a gem that increases your attack speed drastically, from my point of view AS is really what monk lacks since ROS.
EP is cool but it being nerfed might not that big of a deal with all the upcoming potential from the new legendary gems


----------



## Sainesk

Not bad for one night (both found in T5 rifts) no thanks to Kadala of course:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Re-rolled life per hit



Re-rolled all res since I already have over 1.6k on my pet doc and need the life regen more


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lightning monk is gonna benefit lots from Wreath of lightning. Also there's a gem that increases your attack speed drastically, from my point of view AS is really what monk lacks since ROS.
> EP is cool but it being nerfed might not that big of a deal with all the upcoming potential from the new legendary gems


I'm thinking of wreath of lightning plus the control effects gem, I don't see a lot of hope in the AS gem seeing as most of the attacks on the monk aren't there damage wise hopefully it will change but I don't have high hopes. As for Palm it still does a lot of damage and with the right combination of attacks it should continue to work well just not the way we where used too.
I changed my order of attack as well compared to previous post, epiphany - > new cyclone electric - > seven side - > then DR: scattered blows to Regen mana and continue stun until next sss, run serenity as needed. Decided on this to take advantage of strong arms and the new passive that let's stun/blind/frozen enemies take additional 20% damage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just picked up a Thunderflyfury last night. The farming for RORG continues!


----------



## lemans81

Sometimes I open my thunderfl....er nevermind.

Got 5x mara on backup account, it was nice to be able to assist crazy last night we were tearing through T4 rifts. Just for note if you see soulseeker#1922 on I am probably rifting and for now I have 700+ keys so I will open.


----------



## MistaBernie

Is it bad that I'm actively looking for an Inna's Reach for my Monk so that I can have 6pc Storms AND 5 piece Innas thanks to RoRG?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sometimes I open my thunderfl....er nevermind.
> 
> Got 5x mara on backup account, it was nice to be able to assist crazy last night we were tearing through T4 rifts. Just for note if you see soulseeker#1922 on I am probably rifting and for now I have 700+ keys so I will open.


Name goof by me!







Does lighting come out when you unzip yours?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Is it bad that I'm actively looking for an Inna's Reach for my Monk so that I can have 6pc Storms AND 5 piece Innas thanks to RoRG?


I am 87.3% sure that inna's only has a 4 piece bonus.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sometimes I open my thunderfl....er nevermind.
> 
> Got 5x mara on backup account, it was nice to be able to assist crazy last night we were tearing through T4 rifts. Just for note if you see soulseeker#1922 on I am probably rifting and for now I have 700+ keys so I will open.
> 
> 
> 
> Name goof by me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does lighting come out when you unzip yours?
Click to expand...

Oh I have been known to unleash the lightning and the thunder.....wait we are talking about my ban hammer right? Mjölnir


Disclaimer: Before the hate mail starts, this is completely a joke, I rarely if every have to actually ban someone so totally a joke.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yep, Innas = 4 pc bonus, but this would allow me to swap my Innas Chest for Storms Chest, thus keeping me at 3 pieces of Innas (w/ Reach) and 5 pieces of storms to get both max bonuses.


----------



## EnigmaMH

At long last!
Time to farm keywardens as preparation for 2.1


----------



## Crazy9000

Nice ring. I've been hoping to get something like that for my DH.. I farmed 15 cache's before work and didn't get a single legendary though lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> dear god man! That is awesome!


that toughness was unbuffed

buffed it goes up to 56million touhgness









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I sure picked the wrong time to level a monk, though...


monks will be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Going out of my way to make the monk class work come 2.1, nobody I play with has hope but i'm going to give it my dam best idea so far:
> Max cooldown, ptr madstone, raiment 4 peice, lightning palm+fist and seven sided strike should equal high dps with total immunity.
> Serenity should have a max down time of 2 seconds which can be filled with the immunity provided by seven sided throw in epiphany new lightning rune which stuns on hit on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm currently working to try and test this on ptr, trying to find that new leg item that adds sockets to weapons. Going to roll max cdr on both my fists (LKW&palm fist) then resocket them, I should be able to keep my dps above 1m and hopefully roll seven sided strike+palm on all my gear while maintaining my 111% lightning dmg bonus).
> 
> On a side note I was messing around on my pure raiment build turns out greater rift 33 is the absolute max I can do currently, after that one jump into a lightning elite KO's me instantly, same with most other elite ground effects.


monks will be allright. there are allready some working builds that people just dont want to see. sunwuko and raiment set

and they are bound to receive buffs due to the nerf of ep.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that toughness was unbuffed
> 
> buffed it goes up to 56million touhgness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monks will be fine.
> monks will be allright. there are allready some working builds that people just dont want to see. sunwuko and raiment set
> 
> and they are bound to receive buffs due to the nerf of ep.


W're talking Blizzard though, there's a good chance they wont get buffed or if they do it'll be too little way too late.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> W're talking Blizzard though, there's a good chance they wont get buffed or if they do it'll be too little way too late.


yeah. but even if blizz doesnt buff monks too much. i allready have my build figured out.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Monk will be burfed - or should I say - should be buffed.
Even Wizard can now do some amazing feat like causing over 100mil dmg/sec to every mob using their firebird set (The effect only stops when the mob is dead). It's obvious that every class needs much bigger number for the upcoming patch and Grift, so does Monk.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> 
> At long last!
> Time to farm keywardens as preparation for 2.1










I hate you...







(just kidding of course!) I have completed over 100 runs of T1 Act 1 and STILL no RORG.


----------



## lemans81

Ok so for a moment I thought crazy9000 might lose his sanity....he was hammering away at caches and I join him. On like the second game this drops....haven't had a chance to roll it yet.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so for a moment I thought crazy9000 might lose his sanity....he was hammering away at caches and I join him. On like the second game this drops....haven't had a chance to roll it yet.


Oh that's a nice one get that crit chance on there


----------



## Crazy9000

2h weapons will be getting buffed:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13510080878#1


Spoiler: Long quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzard dev*
> We've been discussing 2-Hander buffs for a while now. Right now on live, 2-Handers are almost always less powerful than dual-wielding 1-Handers for a few different reasons, and we wanted to rebalance them for Patch 2.1. We had two options to address the issue:
> 
> 1) Make new 2-Hander passives and buff existing 2-Hander passives for Barbarian, Monk, Witch Doctor, and Wizard.
> 
> 2) Buff all 2-Handed weapons baseline and adjust Heavenly Strength accordingly.
> 
> After trying both options out internally, we decided to go with option 2. This solution has two desirable benefits: 1) it's immediately noticeable to all players when they pick up a 2-Hander and see the DPS number both significantly higher than a 1-Hander and higher than pre-Patch 2.1 2-Handers and 2) changing 1 passive is less of a jarring overall change for players than changing/adding 4 passives.
> 
> In the upcoming PTR patch, you should see the DPS of 2-Handed Melee Weapons increased by 23-26% across the board. The goal is to get the raw DPS of a 2H build to be close enough to the raw DPS of a Dual-Wield build that the weapon choice is mostly determined by the legendary powers on the item and by the build you are using. Some of the tradeoffs of 2-Handers vs. Dual-Wielding are that 2-Handers are intended to make more efficient use of resources and hit harder for skills with cooldowns while Dual-Wielding is intended to generate more procs, Life on Hit, and give more of certain stats. Currently, the raw DPS gap is large enough that Dual-Wielding feels like it is always the right answer.
> 
> To summarize the changes:
> The DPS of 2-Handed Melee Weapons has been increased by 23-26% across the board.
> This applies to the following weapon types:
> 2-Handed Maces
> 2-Handed Mighty Weapons
> 2-Handed Axes
> 2-Handed Flails
> 2-Handed Staffs
> 2-Handed Swords
> Daibos
> Polearms
> In direct response, Heavenly Strength will now reduce damage done by 20%. With both changes, Crusaders using a 2-Hander should see a very small DPS increase.
> This change is retroactive to existing live items.
> This change only affects level 70 two-handed melee weapons.
> This change affects two-handed melee weapons of all rarities.
> 
> We are still considering additional changes if needed but this should be a solid step towards making 2-Handers viable again for all classes.






Don't tell bilzzard, but I have a poorly rolled Furnace and it was already equal to 2 1h weapons on my EQ barb (even on low difficulty where the proc doesn't help much). The only downside was losing the CDR from offhand... if I got a better one, and an additional 20% damage increase it would be way better.

BAD NEWS: Crusader 2h passive receiving nerf to counter this, so 2h are staying the same as current for crusaders.


----------



## Sainesk

Retroactive, sweet! shame I salvaged most of my 2Hs though (besides windforces, burizas and such that I throw on followers).


----------



## Nowyn

While buff is a move in a right direction, we still loose 125% crit damage. Not sure that 23-26% 2H buff is enough to offset that.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding of course!) I have completed over 100 runs of T1 Act 1 and STILL no RORG.


why even run t1? just do normal. takes 1/10 the time of a torment run and you get same chances. its only on t2 that the chances goes up. but its not by that much to be honnest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Retroactive, sweet! shame I salvaged most of my 2Hs though (besides windforces, burizas and such that I throw on followers).


crossbows/bows wont get a buff. only melee 2h weapons. staff,daibo 2hand mace etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> While buff is a move in a right direction, we still loose 125% crit damage. Not sure that 23-26% 2H buff is enough to offset that.


they said in a blue post that buffing the damage of 2handers wasnt the only option they had in mind. meaning that if on the ptr the useage of 2hand weapons or on live server doesnt go up by a certain % they will most likely do another round of buffing


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> While buff is a move in a right direction, we still loose 125% crit damage. Not sure that 23-26% 2H buff is enough to offset that.


Not to mention additional stats on the 2handers, need some of those too. Or hopefully the increase in damage will compensate for lack of additional stats.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Not to mention additional stats on the 2handers, need some of those too. Or hopefully the increase in damage will compensate for lack of additional stats.


Dual socketed would be pretty good


----------



## H3||scr3am

I want them to bring back 6 sockets and runewords







runes too lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why even run t1? just do normal. takes 1/10 the time of a torment run and you get same chances. its only on t2 that the chances goes up. but its not by that much to be honnest.


Did not know this. Thanks and +REP.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> While buff is a move in a right direction, we still loose 125% crit damage. Not sure that 23-26% 2H buff is enough to offset that.


From testing I think it completely makes up for that, however it won't beat 2 1 handers BOTH with elemental damage.


----------



## Anth0789

With T3 I noticed you find way more Legends compared to T2.


----------



## yahu

^well, there is certainly a better % in T3 vs T2. As far as way more, the RNG gods have smiled and frowned on all of us at whatever torment, I'm sure. I've had T1 rifts hand out 8 legendary drops, and I've also had T5/T6 rifts hand me none.

If all things were equal in that it took the exact same effort in T3 as it does in T2, and if you played on T3 for hundreds or thousands of hours and T2 for hundreds or thousands of hours, and tracked everything well, you would likely see the % difference close to what was shown in the % dumps provided. I can't remember from where it was posted in this thread, and of course the more you played, the more refined the % should become.


----------



## Crazy9000

The randomness does make it hard to determine the best difficulty to play on sometimes. I just got this from a normal rift guardian-



Really I think it's all about killing the monsters at a "decent" speed, whatever that is lol.


----------



## DoomDash

grats









I think the rule of thumb is where ever you can kill elite packs in sub-15 seconds for difficulty.


----------



## DoomDash

Some of my weapons in 2.1:


----------



## Crazy9000

Wow, 3k base damage when you get the worst hit possible. They can at least be considered for builds now.


----------



## hyujmn

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/hyujmn-1267/Sunkist/49180954

Got a question... This is my current build I'm using. Now, my RoRG is admittedly pretty crappy. If I use this build, then my sheet DPS is 945k, but my elemental dmg is about 1.74m.

If I swap out the RoRG for a trifecta ring and back to a Marauder's Glove (stats on the both the Magefist/Marauders is almost a wash... something like .1-.2% difference) then my sheet dps goes to like 1.01m but elemental dmg goes down to about 1.65m.

Which would be the smarter one to use overall? Higher sheet DPS or higher elemental dmg?


----------



## Crazy9000

According to your diablo progress:

1.00% +Fire Skills Damage gives you 10,007.30 dps
1.00% Critical Hit Chance gives you 22,796.94 dps
1.00% Critical Damage gives you 3,033.46 dps
1.00% Attack Speed gives you 11,926.50 dps
100 Dexterity gives you 19,287.43 dps

20x 10,000 = 200k

50 x 3,000 = 150k

So probably not worth it, stick with the magefist for now.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I want them to bring back 6 sockets and runewords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runes too lol


BOTD and CTA......


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'd settle for HOTA


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow, 3k base damage when you get the worst hit possible. They can at least be considered for builds now.


I suppose we'll find out very soon









Btw. Have anyone tried out the ptr ladders? (cba myself)


----------



## lemans81

Crazy and I hit a few greater rifts last night but I was only at playable so around 28 it was getting harder...elites would lag me 4-7 seconds and new levels like 15 seconds...also no minimap.. Should have let it fully download.


----------



## lemans81

Back on -->lemans81#1353<--


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, quick question. Do we have an ETA on 2.1 yet?


----------



## lemans81

Not yet.


----------



## Nw0rb

my guess would be around if not same time its released to the xbone n ps4


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. Do we have an ETA on 2.1 yet?


When ptr closes we can probably expect it 2-3 weeks later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I'd settle for HOTA


Guess what I'd pick


----------



## Lisjak

Thanks for the answers guys. Do we know when the ptr will end? ( sorry for the stupid question but I'm really excited for seasons and I couldn't follow the updates lately) .


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Thanks for the answers guys. Do we know when the ptr will end? ( sorry for the stupid question but I'm really excited for seasons and I couldn't follow the updates lately) .


Nobody knows, we can only guess. Blizzard might not even know exactly, but I'm sure they have targets.


----------



## Lisjak

Thank you for the fast reply. Looks like we'll have to wait some more until official info from blizz.


----------



## Akadaka

How long are they taking with Patch 2.1 bring it out!


----------



## DoomDash

2.1 is awesome, but I'm glad they are waiting, lots of things to test, and lots of changes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Some of the gem effects don't even have pictures yet, it's just a pink box. I think it's going to be a while.

I wish they would just hotfix or put out a minor patch for some things like the sentry attack speed, instead of waiting for the big patch.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/hyujmn-1267/Sunkist/49180954
> 
> Got a question... This is my current build I'm using. Now, my RoRG is admittedly pretty crappy. If I use this build, then my sheet DPS is 945k, but my elemental dmg is about 1.74m.
> 
> If I swap out the RoRG for a trifecta ring and back to a Marauder's Glove (stats on the both the Magefist/Marauders is almost a wash... something like .1-.2% difference) then my sheet dps goes to like 1.01m but elemental dmg goes down to about 1.65m.
> 
> Which would be the smarter one to use overall? Higher sheet DPS or higher elemental dmg?


Elem dmg.
AS means nothing to Sentry build at least for now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Dual socketed would be pretty good


dual socket would be way too good.

imagine a 3k+ dps 260% crit dmg weapon with a special legendary affix... sounds like a must. especially if that affix gives big power to that class. i'd have a better way of buffing 2handers...

make gem have increased values when socketed into 2handers. 50% more crit dmg into 2handers. more base damage from rubys, more loh from amethyst and so on. numbers can be balanced to not make it a premium choice. especially since crusaders have a passive for 2handers.

that was the reason why 2handers were nerfed in the first place.

on a second note. i still didnt find my starmetal kukri. yet i found my 4th,yes 4th pair of hexing pants.... and to top it all off. a guy in my party found hexing pants 10minute after mine. talk about luck right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> How long are they taking with Patch 2.1 bring it out!


dunno. and dont forget that we wont skip patches. and we are currently on 2.0.6. meaning we'll see 2.0.7 until 2.1 wich might take 2months even. gotta test seasons properly and greater rifts.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> I'd settle for HOTA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> How long are they taking with Patch 2.1 bring it out!


I'd rather wait a bit longer.
It gives me time to prep for 2.1 because I will only be doing some light ladder gaming.
It gives them time to ensure quality. Something will be broken upon release, but that's nearly unavoidable.
Quote:


> dunno. and dont forget that we wont skip patches. and we are currently on 2.0.6. meaning we'll see 2.0.7 until 2.1 wich might take 2months even. gotta test seasons properly and greater rifts.


No.
2.1 is up next.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> 2.1 is up next.


did we ever skip a patch for d3? like ever?


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> did we ever skip a patch for d3? like ever?


Why would that be skipping a patch?
The names "2.0.1, 2.0.2" etc reflects the volume of the content within that patch. There's enough content with 2.1 to call it 2.1 and not 2.0.7 It's not minor changes.
The next patch is being displayed on the PTR.
I highly doubt Blizzard will be splitting up the patch, even tho some of the very hardcore players would like that, so they can test class changes before ladder for example.

http://www.diablowiki.net/Diablo_3_patches


----------



## lemans81

So on PTR briefly....every so briefly tested a cold sentry build(Marauders). Went out to act 1/T6 and was shredding probably faster than my fire does currently(Attack Speed+Passive-20% damage slowed/chilled+new cold multiarrow+Cold cluster).....interesting build. I wasn't wearing premium gear, it was just thrown together. Crit damage was only like 250%(chance was at 53%). Might be fun at least as a little change of pace and with a group of DH I could see the possibility of lightning working too.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So on PTR briefly....every so briefly tested a cold sentry build(Marauders). Went out to act 1/T6 and was shredding probably faster than my fire does currently(Attack Speed+Passive-20% damage slowed/chilled+new cold multiarrow+Cold cluster).....interesting build. I wasn't wearing premium gear, it was just thrown together. Crit damage was only like 250%(chance was at 53%). Might be fun at least as a little change of pace and with a group of DH I could see the possibility of lightning working too.


Would be nice with a proper lightning build, because I keep rolling lightning dmg


----------



## mr. biggums

physical build for sentrys hit incredible hard now as well.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So on PTR briefly....every so briefly tested a cold sentry build(Marauders). Went out to act 1/T6 and was shredding probably faster than my fire does currently(Attack Speed+Passive-20% damage slowed/chilled+new cold multiarrow+Cold cluster).....interesting build. I wasn't wearing premium gear, it was just thrown together. Crit damage was only like 250%(chance was at 53%). Might be fun at least as a little change of pace and with a group of DH I could see the possibility of lightning working too.


I hope lighting is good. I got a god like amulet for it.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/hyujmn-1267/Sunkist/49180954
> 
> Got a question... This is my current build I'm using. Now, my RoRG is admittedly pretty crappy. If I use this build, then my sheet DPS is 945k, but my elemental dmg is about 1.74m.
> 
> If I swap out the RoRG for a trifecta ring and back to a Marauder's Glove (stats on the both the Magefist/Marauders is almost a wash... something like .1-.2% difference) then my sheet dps goes to like 1.01m but elemental dmg goes down to about 1.65m.
> 
> Which would be the smarter one to use overall? Higher sheet DPS or higher elemental dmg?


As an FYI - you should download FRAPS and test this out on your own; take videos and then watch them back (assuming you are having a hard time seeing all the dmg numbers). That's what I do when I'm not quite sure, anyway, especially for Jade where there are so many numbers spamming the screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Thank you for the fast reply. Looks like we'll have to wait some more until official info from blizz.


Get your RiF in while you can!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dual socket would be way too good.
> 
> imagine a 3k+ dps 260% crit dmg weapon with a special legendary affix... sounds like a must. especially if that affix gives big power to that class. i'd have a better way of buffing 2handers...
> 
> make gem have increased values when socketed into 2handers. 50% more crit dmg into 2handers. more base damage from rubys, more loh from amethyst and so on. numbers can be balanced to not make it a premium choice. especially since crusaders have a passive for 2handers.
> 
> that was the reason why 2handers were nerfed in the first place.


I like that idea. Also, didn't blizzard say they were going to address non-emerald gems in weapons as 99% (pulled outta my butt) of players use emeralds in their weapons? Can anyone on PTR confirm this? I haven't had a chance to play much and with my limited time I usually play in production.

BTW Fr0sty, I may have fallen out of my chair when you replied that your WD toughness of 30k+ was unbuffed! What type of attacks are you doing (at a respectable 700k I think I saw?), and is it a decently fun build?

I started a DH last night and got her to 23 (where I can start using legacy Cain's gear). I was playing with my 8yo daughter as she built her first character. She was very excited to get gold drops and buy new gear...I can see where this is going in a few years...


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I hope lighting is good. I got a god like amulet for it.


with 2.1 you'll need the uber amulet anyway :/


----------



## Akadaka

You got to keep the public happy tough by releasing updates and bringing in balance and changing stats around or you risk losing players.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> You got to keep the public happy tough by releasing updates and bringing in balance and changing stats around or you risk losing players.


Unfinished content can be just as devastating.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Unfinished content can be just as devastating.


Yes I know what you mean but I've noticed that not many people are playing anymore even at peak times when they first did those anniversary buffs there was ton of people online, that's why in my opinion I thought it was a bad idea now everyone is geared, no one playing they need to at least keep giving us small updates before the real big patch 2.1.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Get your RiF in while you can!


Sorry but what is a RiF?


----------



## yahu

Rift it Forward - a community where people communicate when they are at a Rift Guardian and call others in with criteria for who opens the next Rift for them (such as lowest paragon); the people that join get a quick way to build up their blood shards.

BTW - I realize RiF will be at least changing with 2.1, but not sure if it would go away entirely. Anyone confirm based on the way Rifts are run, and all users needing a key, etc.?


----------



## Lisjak

Ohhh Rift it forward. I have done this yeah. Just hadn't had much luck with kadala so far


----------



## yahu

ain't that the case.







while I have gotten good gear from her (jade stuff, magefist, etc.), I still haven't gotten Tasker n Theo gloves after almost 30k shards. I'm hoping as I bring up my DH I can get somewhat lucky at some point. My luck tho, I'll end up getting them at level 66. :\


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Ohhh Rift it forward. I have done this yeah. Just hadn't had much luck with kadala so far


I got my Witching Hour from her.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Yes I know what you mean but I've noticed that not many people are playing anymore even at peak times when they first did those anniversary buffs there was ton of people online, that's why in my opinion I thought it was a bad idea now everyone is geared, no one playing they need to at least keep giving us small updates before the real big patch 2.1.


Lack of people is not because they don't put out enough patches, it's because Blizzard removed or didn't implement proper endgame content, such as trading & ladder. The two things that basicly made people hold on to d2 for as long as they did.
We're finally getting ladder, now they just need to remove that BoA crap and bring back trading.
and then there were duels of course.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Lack of people is not because they don't put out enough patches, it's because Blizzard removed or didn't implement proper endgame content, such as trading & ladder. The two things that basicly made people hold on to d2 for as long as they did.
> We're finally getting ladder, now they just need to remove that BoA crap and bring back trading.
> and then there were duels of course.


The Private and Public games was implemented wrong they should have Game Names like Diablo 2 were you join titles and create.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> The Private and Public games was implemented wrong they should have Game Names like Diablo 2 were you join titles and create.


Would've been great..
I don't ever play public games because you just don't know what kind of imbeciles you're joining.


----------



## Phaelynar

Hit paragon 581 last night. Yay for nearing 600.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Hit paragon 581 last night. Yay for nearing 600.


Congrats. What's the required XP for each lvl at that point?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Hit paragon 581 last night. Yay for nearing 600.


yeah me too. 588. Could be 700 by now but lost my steam until 2.1.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Rift it Forward - a community where people communicate when they are at a Rift Guardian and call others in with criteria for who opens the next Rift for them (such as lowest paragon); the people that join get a quick way to build up their blood shards.
> 
> BTW - I realize RiF will be at least changing with 2.1, but not sure if it would go away entirely. Anyone confirm based on the way Rifts are run, and all users needing a key, etc.?


Rift costs 1 key to open, anyone else who wants to join has to pay a key.

There's no way to open a rift for a runner, so RiF is dead.


----------



## yahu

^you could technically have kind-hearted souls that would allow you to jump in at the RG though by paying with a key of their own though, or is that also going away? If you are able to invite people in at the RG (they pay their key at that time), and the community still exists, I'd still send out an invite. It is mostly a good community and I seem to do freebies about as much as I have someone open another rift for me (either power leveling, or just not having the time to play continual rifts).

Maybe this really wouldn't make as much sense though with GRifts and whatever you gain from running those. Again, I haven't had time to jump in and play on my own, so I'm not sure. I suppose I've been jumping into WD LS Rifts more often than not these days, so I guess it really doesn't matter either way.


----------



## DoomDash

I haven't RiFed in months. I just do bounties with no success of getting what I want, so I keep doing them.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you could technically have kind-hearted souls that would allow you to jump in at the RG though by paying with a key of their own though, or is that also going away? If you are able to invite people in at the RG (they pay their key at that time), and the community still exists, I'd still send out an invite. It is mostly a good community and I seem to do freebies about as much as I have someone open another rift for me (either power leveling, or just not having the time to play continual rifts).
> 
> Maybe this really wouldn't make as much sense though with GRifts and whatever you gain from running those. Again, I haven't had time to jump in and play on my own, so I'm not sure. I suppose I've been jumping into WD LS Rifts more often than not these days, so I guess it really doesn't matter either way.


Yeah you could do freebies, it would just cost the people who join a key.

For great rifts, currently on the test realm you have a chance at a "great rift trail" key when you kill the normal rift guardian. That unlocks an event similar to the cursed shrines, where you get increasing waves of enemies to defeat in a time limit. The number of waves you beat determines the level of G rift token you get. In order to play with a group in a G rift, you need to have a keystone of equal or greater rank. I don't think you can join those in progress, you have to do it when it's opened.


----------



## yahu

thx for the info, Crazy.

Doom, I assume you are doing bounties specifically for the XP, gold, and cache items? I suppose in looking for more specific items you likely get more trash than some of the rest of us in Rifts.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> thx for the info, Crazy.
> 
> Doom, I assume you are doing bounties specifically for the XP, gold, and cache items? I suppose in looking for more specific items you likely get more trash than some of the rest of us in Rifts.


You can spend pretty much unlimited time doing A1 looking for better RoRG, and with main stat of the character you're playing.

I just got a nice dex one, now I don't have to steal from my barb.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> thx for the info, Crazy.
> 
> Doom, I assume you are doing bounties specifically for the XP, gold, and cache items? I suppose in looking for more specific items you likely get more trash than some of the rest of us in Rifts.


Just looking for a good RRoG, like that bastard Crazy9000 just got







.


----------



## yahu

My 3rd was pretty good (good enough for off-toon wizard), but my 4th is even better. Thankfully it only took a roll or two to get 5.5% cc. Overall I've gotten lucky as I've probably run less than 100 bounties overall.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I can't even remember the last time I got a RORG dropped from cache, not even dare to say a decent one


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can spend pretty much unlimited time doing A1 looking for better RoRG, and with main stat of the character you're playing.
> 
> I just got a nice dex one, now I don't have to steal from my barb.


Screw you. I want that it can roll near perfect :/

And congrats!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The search for RoRG continues!


----------



## Phaelynar

Found a crit hellskull the other day but it rolled 5 cdr ftl.

Either way, my shotgun now has 45 HF, 60 holy, 30 elite, and almost 52cdr.

Only classes I have that aren't T6 viable are DH/Wizard, and no real desire to play either.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The search for RoRG continues!


I've been playing since RoS came out and so far I have only 1 RoRG


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I've been playing since RoS came out and so far I have only 1 RoRG


What sucks is that I have the following items in stash WAITING on the RoRG:

- Vyr boots and chest piece (3 socket roll)
- Aughild and Fyrebird set pieces

That is at a minimum a 500 int boost and tons of survivability when used with RoRG. It sucks that I can't use them...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What sucks is that I have the following items in stash WAITING on the RoRG:
> 
> - Vyr boots and chest piece (3 socket roll)
> - Aughild and Fyrebird set pieces
> 
> That is at a minimum a 500 int boost and tons of survivability when used with RoRG. It sucks that I can't use them...


I have a perma vault setup for my Demon Hunter, and can help anyone who wants to do some split caches to get the RoRG.

Crazy9000#1143 if you aren't in the clan. I mostly play between 10pm and 2am PST though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I have a perma vault setup for my Demon Hunter, and can help anyone who wants to do some split caches to get the RoRG.
> 
> Crazy9000#1143 if you aren't in the clan. I mostly play between 10pm and 2am PST though.


Cool deal! I am Amoeba #1638


----------



## waylo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I've been playing since RoS came out and so far I have only 1 RoRG


I've been playing since ROS release and have *zero*. Pretty stupid considering how many hours I've spent farming A1 caches.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waylo88*
> 
> I've been playing since ROS release and have *zero*. Pretty stupid considering how many hours I've spent farming A1 caches.


Yeah I have a friend who tried every day until about a month ago and has not got one.

I've gotten two in one day twice.


----------



## Sainesk

Have 5 RoRGs, sadly this is my best one:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A1 normal split bounties is the way to go, helps to have perma-vault DH and other such speedy builds (first one I found on my Wizard rolled Strength







). Anyway, even with the worst RoRG it's fun having 4 full set bonuses (until recently had full set bonus on my pet WD for: Captain Crimson's, Born's, Aughild's and Cain's) put my WD instantly into T4 using only crafted gear pretty much with materials found on other characters. Now i'm comfortable on T5 with my Mask of Jeram, Tasker and Theo, Hexing Pants of Mr. Yan, SoJ, TMF etc. (no more RoRG! and I can't be bothered searching for more since I run rifts for rift it forward so don't need keys)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My DH can do split bounty @perma 200%ms but RNG just keep giving me mediocre RoRG. The only time I got a trifecta was a str one (currently equipped by my follower) lol.


----------



## lemans81

Don't look at my account then....I think I have a total of 14(although many are just junk stats).


----------



## hyujmn

I recently got the 500 bounties thing, and I've gotten two RoRGs, both rolled meh.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've done 4.528 bounties. Two good RoRG.


----------



## DoomDash

4300 bounties one decent one, 7~ total.


----------



## Nowyn

1000 bounties (~800 Act 1 cache runs) => 1 bad RoRG


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> 1000 bounties (~800 Act 1 cache runs) => 1 bad RoRG


Your math doesn't add up, it takes 5 bounties to get a cache







.


----------



## lemans81

I have no clue how many bounties I have done....I just counted up my rorg and I have 11, but two are good, the rest are pretty awful, and I know I have reluctantly soul'ed two or three.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> As an FYI - you should download FRAPS and test this out on your own; take videos and then watch them back (assuming you are having a hard time seeing all the dmg numbers). That's what I do when I'm not quite sure, anyway, especially for Jade where there are so many numbers spamming the screen.
> Get your RiF in while you can!
> I like that idea. Also, didn't blizzard say they were going to address non-emerald gems in weapons as 99% (pulled outta my butt) of players use emeralds in their weapons? Can anyone on PTR confirm this? I haven't had a chance to play much and with my limited time I usually play in production.
> 
> BTW Fr0sty, I may have fallen out of my chair when you replied that your WD toughness of 30k+ was unbuffed! What type of attacks are you doing (at a respectable 700k I think I saw?), and is it a decently fun build?
> 
> I started a DH last night and got her to 23 (where I can start using legacy Cain's gear). I was playing with my 8yo daughter as she built her first character. She was very excited to get gold drops and buy new gear...I can see where this is going in a few years...


i did hear something of the sort too. blizz did say they wanted to rebalance the gems into weapons since people mostly socket into emeralds. but no news on that so far.

and on the note of my tanky wd build. its being redone at the moment. trying to hit the 50million toughness unbuffed mark,will i hit it? maybe.

will i lose a bit of damage. yes. but the whole point of that build is to provide tank support to the group. strongarm knockback buff on top of the piranhado buff. + poison dot debuff gem + some other cool stuff could make me do decent dmg on top of being super tanky for greater rifts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> Congrats. What's the required XP for each lvl at that point?


3+ billion per level

it takes about 3.2billion at 550 or so


----------



## yahu

^I'd be interested to see more details as you get closer to finalizing the build. tanky WD that can do decent output for group sounds fun.

I'm not sure how many caches I've gotten, but I'm pretty sure less than or right around 100. I can usually stand doing 10 in a row or so, and I've never done more than two full bars of horadric cache stocked up in my inventory. I'm almost positive I haven't done more than 10 x 10, which is where I'm getting the ~100 figure at.

Anyhoo, 4 RoRGs, the 2nd of which rolled +dmg as a pseudo trifecta (unfortunately I had to roll cc or crit dmg, and I opted for cc), and then the 4th one was that trifecta I attached the other day. I may have sheeit luck getting TnTs, but RNG has been favorable to me in other areas for sure. I'm hoping as I get my DH to 70 I can get a decent TnT that I can roll over to my WD.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have no clue how many bounties I have done....I just counted up my rorg and I have 11, but two are good, the rest are pretty awful, and I know I have reluctantly soul'ed two or three.


4900 Bounties for me according to my achievements.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'd be interested to see more details as you get closer to finalizing the build. tanky WD that can do decent output for group sounds fun.
> 
> I'm not sure how many caches I've gotten, but I'm pretty sure less than or right around 100. I can usually stand doing 10 in a row or so, and I've never done more than two full bars of horadric cache stocked up in my inventory. I'm almost positive I haven't done more than 10 x 10, which is where I'm getting the ~100 figure at.
> 
> Anyhoo, 4 RoRGs, the 2nd of which rolled +dmg as a pseudo trifecta (unfortunately I had to roll cc or crit dmg, and I opted for cc), and then the 4th one was that trifecta I attached the other day. I may have sheeit luck getting TnTs, but RNG has been favorable to me in other areas for sure. I'm hoping as I get my DH to 70 I can get a decent TnT that I can roll over to my WD.


damage output will deffinatly go up once 2.1 goes to live and i get my hand on legendary gems.

but its more of a party tank than anything

heres how much toughness it has with self buff

tankWD2.jpg 565k .jpg file


----------



## yahu

^that is outstanding; even better, he is your stash mule that ended up getting his own build.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that is outstanding; even better, he is your stash mule that ended up getting his own build.


to be fair i made a stashmule a while ago in vanilla to get him to paragon 100. but i stopped playing d3 for like 1 year. and when i got back into d3 just a week before ros came out he had all my wd gears on and never bothered to change it back onto my main.

hence the reason why he's called stashmule


----------



## lemans81

Guys if you haven't you need to pm http://www.overclock.net/messages/messages/compose/u/146238 and give your battle tag, we are for sure going to start cutting people who haven't been officially linked to their battle tag.


----------



## yahu

^sent

@ Fr0sty, so all your WD play is with this toon stashmule, or just this specifically? This isn't the same toon doing 1billion Jade dmg is it? As a stashmule? lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^sent
> 
> @ Fr0sty, so all your WD play is with this toon stashmule, or just this specifically? This isn't the same toon doing 1billion Jade dmg is it? As a stashmule? lol


yes. that's the same one

i could level up my level 60 wd that used to be my main to 70 and store my pet gear on him. this way it would make it easier to manage different items and builds.

but yes,so far all of my wd play is on this stashmule guy. 1,7bil jade harvest with harrington buff. and my reccord sits at 10billion. but that was under big bad voodoo + power pylon + harrington waistguard and gruesome feast.

my sheet dps at that time hovered around 10.4million.

but my luck at getting a rift guardian next to a power pylon and a clickeable hasnt been very good lately. otherwise id deffinatly take a screenshot


----------



## yahu

^haha, that is awesome, and JTFC that is insane DPS! I think the highest I've ever seen while buffed was in the 4mil range, tho I know my gear needs improvement, if I could just get the drops. Actually, my "pet" doctor would be pretty good, if I could only get TnT. My Jade setup is not the best and I usually see in the 550mil range against elite packs (honestly, I haven't seen what I hit when fighting a RG, so I should try that). I finally got a Harrington (my kid got his to drop at paragon 7 or 9 or so!), and it is like 109% dmg...







I seriously don't even use it atm as I got another Hwoj (I had salvaged the first one before I knew about the Jade set).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just noticed that the subscriptions icon looks a lot like the legendary/set drop icon on the mini map.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^haha, that is awesome, and JTFC that is insane DPS! I think the highest I've ever seen while buffed was in the 4mil range, tho I know my gear needs improvement, if I could just get the drops. Actually, my "pet" doctor would be pretty good, if I could only get TnT. My Jade setup is not the best and I usually see in the 550mil range against elite packs (honestly, I haven't seen what I hit when fighting a RG, so I should try that). I finally got a Harrington (my kid got his to drop at paragon 7 or 9 or so!), and it is like 109% dmg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously don't even use it atm as I got another Hwoj (I had salvaged the first one before I knew about the Jade set).


I like my Hwoj, but almost constant double damage (in most rifts) since nearly everything activates the belt (not just chests) is too good...



Spoiler: WD belts





Freeze secondary


----------



## yahu

^before I got it I actually thought it was everything clickable, such as barrels, piles of rocks, etc.. It seems only activated by "blue" type items to click and not red. Items such as chests, bodies, doors?, etc. There are certainly a lot of them in rifts, but not as abundant as I had first hoped.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^before I got it I actually thought it was everything clickable, such as barrels and the like. It seems only activated by "blue" type items to click. Chests, bodies, doors?, etc. There are certainly a lot of them in rifts, but not as abundant as I had first hoped.


Anything you click that can drop items, like bodies. Barrels you attack.


----------



## hyujmn

Clickables, yes. Breakables, no.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

After 115 caches, I FINALLY found my RORG! Ironically I found it on the run that I declared would be my last for a while since I was so frustrated I was going to just stop it all to focus on leveling up my Crusader.


----------



## Crazy9000

About 1 per 100 cache is the average drop rate for RoRG, so sounds about right.


----------



## yahu

I switched back to Harrington, not so much for the clickables but I really found I wasn't getting a lot of use from the slowdown effect from Hwoj (everything is usually dying before it matters, or I'm running around as it is). The 109% boost, while not the greatest roll is still good for sure.

Thanks to Cotton for the quick math while I had to choose between 20% cold dmg or 48% chd options when rerolling SoJ. I previously had 15% cold dmg and nailed those two on consecutive rolls and was worried I would lose the roll if I clicked on something on accident.


----------



## DoomDash

We need a poll for the thread about whether or not we will be doing ladder seasons or playing our old characters, hardcore vs softcore, ect.

I'm kind of curious how much seasons will actually split up the community. In a way its demotivating when I think about it.


----------



## Sainesk

New poll is up...


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm going to be trying a season char for sure... if nobody else in the clan plays seasons, I might give up though.

I'm not interested in the seasonal items or features, just the refreshed gear/paragon.


----------



## DoomDash

I voted for SC and HC, but maybe only for the legendaries? Who knows. I guess it really depends on how fun Greater Rifts will be with new characters. I kind like the end game builds.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> About 1 per 100 cache is the average drop rate for RoRG, so sounds about right.


rng is rng. he could have gotten 2 rings in 20 caches or 1 in 100.

persistence pays of when farming targeted loot scenarios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> We need a poll for the thread about whether or not we will be doing ladder seasons or playing our old characters, hardcore vs softcore, ect.
> 
> I'm kind of curious how much seasons will actually split up the community. In a way its demotivating when I think about it.


i'll stick to my main. dont want to start the grind all over.

and btw the new legendaries are meh, better stick to your main especially since they fixed some of issues you were hoping they would(earth might)


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I voted for SC and HC, but maybe only for the legendaries? Who knows. I guess it really depends on how fun Greater Rifts will be with new characters. I kind like the end game builds.


Can I add you DoomDash?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Can I add you DoomDash?


Sure







.


----------



## Crazy9000

In case anyone is wondering, I did a powerlevel and put a leorics + legacy cains set with ruby helm on one person, and just random yellows on the other.

At level 69, the bonus XP gear has only given an extra 1/2 level.


----------



## EnigmaMH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> New poll is up...


I suppose "I like potatoes" is "I don't care" yes?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnigmaMH*
> 
> I suppose "I like potatoes" is "I don't care" yes?


Yeah, or you really like potatoes







. Judging from the votes so far the site motto could use an update - OCN, the pursuit of potatoes


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yeah, or you really like potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Judging from the votes so far the site motto could use an update - OCN, the pursuit of potatoes


nothing wrong with homemade moonshine


----------



## Shiftstealth

What are the rewards for the ladder?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What are the rewards for the ladder?


Just a few legendaries. Nothing looks that interesting, except maybe the wizard wand.


Spoiler: list



New Seasonal Legendaries
Bottomless Potion of Rejuvenation

Restores 15% of your primary resource when used below 25% Life

Krelm's Buff Belt

Grants a 20% Movement Speed bonus
Taking damage causes you to lose this effect for 15 seconds

Krelm's Buff Bracers

Grant you immunity to Knockback and Stun effects

x1_FollowerItem_Legendary_03 (Name still TBD)

Equip on Follower: Reduces the cooldown of all Follower skills by 50%

Barbarian
Remorseless
Legendary one-handed Mighty Weapon

Grants Hammer of the Ancients a 25-30% chance to summon an Ancient for 20 seconds

Crusader
P1_CruShield_norm_unique_01 (Name still TBD)
Legendary Crusader Shield

Removes the cooldown of Condemn
Condemn now costs 40 Wrath

Demon Hunter
Leonine Bow of Hashir
Legendary Bow

Grants Bola Shot a 15-20% chance on explosion to pull in all enemies within 24 yards

Monk
Alabaster Gloves
Legendary Gloves

Increases the duration of Sweeping Wind to 1 minute

Witch Doctor

Seasonal Legendary not yet implemented

Wizard
p1_Wand_norm_unique_01 (Name still TBD)
Wand

Removes the cooldown of Teleport
Teleport now costs 25 Arcane Power



http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/seasonal-legendaries-now-enabled-ptr-full-list


----------



## Shiftstealth

Wow, Looking at the patch notes, it might be viable to play my arcane torrent wizard again.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> nothing wrong with homemade moonshine


or Wodka


----------



## DoomDash

I don't think that will be all the legendaries they add, lots of strings from data mined stuff I don't think are being used at the moment. The barb one looks good though.

Judging by our poll, just as I thought, things will be interesting / divided.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't think that will be all the legendaries they add, lots of strings from data mined stuff I don't think are being used at the moment. The barb one looks good though.
> 
> Judging by our poll, just as I thought, things will be interesting / divided.


I really hope they do. Good, build making legends are the only thing that will get the people who don't really want to start over to make a seasonal char.


----------



## MistaBernie

I wish I had time to play. As of Friday, I'll have even less.







I guess I could stop playing Forza or something though... hey, at least it's not Nascar.


----------



## Crazy9000

Monk buffs in next PTR patch. The new item sounds like it might be useful, increases maximum sweeping wind stacks.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13423172406?page=32#637


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This next PTR patch is going to have a BUNCH of Monk changes headed your way. There's a lot to talk about here, so bear with me. This is gonna be a long one.

While we touched on Spirit Regeneration a little bit in the last patch, that was the tip of the iceberg. We're going over all the Monk Spirit Generators and making some significant changes.

Monks are quick strikers, and we wanted to increase the Spirit generation and damage of each Primary skill without just upping the numbers. We're addressing this by increasing the Attack Speed scalar of most Monk generators. This means that each will operate more quickly and scale better with Attack Speed. This is a change you won't see reflected in the tooltip or PTR data mining, but should experience in practice, especially if you already have a substantial amount of Attack Speed. This change addresses both concerns while further embracing that Monk fantasy of being fast and nimble.

We're also addressing some of the remaining Dodge mechanics that Monks have left in their kit. We're leaving a few options for players who really want to embrace the Dodge mechanic and focus on it, but others we're retooling to provide more consistent and reliable benefits. Mantra of Evasion is being replaced with Mantra of Salvation, and the base skill will now provide you and your allies within 60 yards a 20% bonus to All Resistance. We've moved the Dodge bonus to a new rune, Agility, and you'll find some other useful utility among the other new runes.

There are plenty of other changes coming as well, but I don't want to get too patch-notey here. Expect some quality of life and DPS boosts to spenders like Lashing Tail Kick and Wave of Light to make them more competitive and offer you additional options. The new Alabaster Gloves have been removed and replaced with a new Monk Seasonal Legendary Fist Weapon that increases the maximum stack count of Sweeping Winds by 5-7. Overall, there will be new toys to play with, and we're looking forward to seeing your feedback on these changes as we move into our next PTR patch.


----------



## Fr0sty

20% more all res from base effect of mantra sounds legit.

inna 4pc might just become viable now. i do hope that other base effects of mantras gets retuned a bit.


----------



## DoomDash

Slight buff to 2H's again too:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13506990638#8


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Slight buff to 2H's again too:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13506990638#8


I added you did you get the invite?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I added you did you get the invite?


I don't see it? I'm on now.

Buddy list may have been full, deleted some people.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't see it? I'm on now.
> 
> Buddy list may have been full, deleted some people.


My acct name is Akadaka look out for it.


----------



## Akadaka

I'm not sure if clan is full but would I be able to join?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I'm not sure if clan is full but would I be able to join?


Send a PM request:
http://www.overclock.net/messages/messages/compose/u/146238


----------



## Shiftstealth

So i finally socketed a wand of woh last night and used it after having it for months, and once i got my toughness up, it was fun build. Although it is annoying to chase down some mobs.

Now i just need to find the elusive cindercoat.

Edit: Is there a reason to make it so seasonal characters can't play with regular any more? I mean in D2 you could trade so there was an obvious advantage, but i don't see it now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ever since I got my RORG, I have been loving dropping Meteors with Tal Rasha and getting tankier and more damaging with Aughild.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ever since I got my RORG, I have been loving dropping Meteors with Tal Rasha and getting tankier and more damaging with Aughild.


I want to try a meteor build, but i don't have enough fire gear yet. Also i don't have tals









Wand of Woh it is


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I want to try a meteor build, but i don't have enough fire gear yet. Also i don't have tals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wand of Woh it is


Woh looks really interesting. Right now I am geared with the following items and skills.


Spoiler: Warning: Long list of gear and skills!



Gear
- Helm: Tal Rasha's Guise of Wisdom
- Shoulder: Aughild's Power
- Amulet: Moonlight Ward
- Chest: Tal Rasha's Relentless Persuit
- Gloves: Vyr's Grasphing Gauntlets
- Bracers: Aughild's Search
- Belt: The Witching Hour
- Ring 1: Ring of Royal Grandeur
- Ring 2: Bul-Kathos Wedding Band
- Pants: Skelons Deceit
- Boots: Vyr's Swaggering Stance
- Weapon: Thunderfury
- Source: Tal Rasha's Unwavering Glare

Skills
- Spectral Blade, Barrier Blades
- Teleport, Wormhole
- Diamond Skin, Diamond Shards
- Frost Nova, Cold Snap
- Black Hole, Spellsteal
- Magic Weapon, Deflection
- Elemental Exposure, Evocation, Blur, Audacity



With this build, I throw down a Black Hole and Teleport on top of the gathered enemies and freeze them. Between my elemental effects, I usually call 3 simultaneous meteors on the Black Hole location and the CC between BH and FN keeps them in place for the falling meteors while I wail on them with SB. Since I have no real ranged attacks, I take full advantage of Audacity for the DPS buff within 15 yards. The automatic elemental procs from Thunderfury, Moonlight Ward, and FN not only keeps the meteors going whenever they are up, but also keeps triggering a new shield per my MW rune. Defensively, I don't have too much life (280+K HP), but the constant uptime of shields per MW and SB in additional to copious amounts of LOH, keeps my HP nicely topped off most of the time. The quick cool downs on BH and FN also keeps up relatively high hard CC uptime. It is no where near a heavy nuking build like a ton of Archon builds I see, but I really enjoy playing it.

Collectively, this gear 57+% critical hit chance, 37.5% cooldown reduction, 7% overall damage reduction, 15% elite damage reduction, 15% increased elite damage reduction, a ton of damaging elemental procs, and LoH.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Woh looks really interesting. Right now I am geared with the following items and skills.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Long list of gear and skills!
> 
> 
> 
> Gear
> - Helm: Tal Rasha's Guise of Wisdom
> - Shoulder: Aughild's Power
> - Amulet: Moonlight Ward
> - Chest: Tal Rasha's Relentless Persuit
> - Gloves: Vyr's Grasphing Gauntlets
> - Bracers: Aughild's Search
> - Belt: The Witching Hour
> - Ring 1: Ring of Royal Grandeur
> - Ring 2: Bul-Kathos Wedding Band
> - Pants: Skelons Deceit
> - Boots: Vyr's Swaggering Stance
> - Weapon: Thunderfury
> - Source: Tal Rasha's Unwavering Glare
> 
> Skills
> - Spectral Blade, Barrier Blades
> - Teleport, Wormhole
> - Diamond Skin, Diamond Shards
> - Frost Nova, Cold Snap
> - Black Hole, Spellsteal
> - Magic Weapon, Deflection
> - Elemental Exposure, Evocation, Blur, Audacity
> 
> 
> 
> With this build, I throw down a Black Hole and Teleport on top of the gathered enemies and freeze them. Between my elemental effects, I usually call 3 simultaneous meteors on the Black Hole location and the CC between BH and FN keeps them in place for the falling meteors while I wail on them with SB. Since I have no real ranged attacks, I take full advantage of Audacity for the DPS buff within 15 yards. The automatic elemental procs from Thunderfury, Moonlight Ward, and FN not only keeps the meteors going whenever they are up, but also keeps triggering a new shield per my MW rune. Defensively, I don't have too much life (280+K HP), but the constant uptime of shields per MW and SB in additional to copious amounts of LOH, keeps my HP nicely topped off most of the time. The quick cool downs on BH and FN also keeps up relatively high hard CC uptime. It is no where near a heavy nuking build like a ton of Archon builds I see, but I really enjoy playing it.
> 
> Collectively, this gear 57+% critical hit chance, 37.5% cooldown reduction, 7% overall damage reduction, 15% elite damage reduction, 15% increased elite damage reduction, a ton of damaging elemental procs, and LoH.


So you rely on the gear to cast the meteors for you opposed to casting them yourself? That is interesting. It also sounds tiring. I like just playing diablo and relaxing, not focusing on a rotation. That is kind of why i liked D2. I could lean back in my chair and play, i didn't have to be "in the zone"

Thus i made my character as tanky as i can, while doing damage via explosive blast.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shiftstealth-1376/hero/32256021


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So you rely on the gear to cast the meteors for you opposed to casting them yourself? That is interesting. It also sounds tiring. I like just playing diablo and relaxing, not focusing on a rotation. That is kind of why i liked D2. I could lean back in my chair and play, i didn't have to be "in the zone"
> 
> Thus i made my character as tanky as i can, while doing damage via explosive blast.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Shiftstealth-1376/hero/32256021


It's actually not tiring at all since I am just holding down left click and hitting DS, FN, and BH whenever they come up. My main attack is SB and my DPS comes collectively from all my arcane attacks and arcane buff, which is even further buffed by my EE stacks. I honestly don't even worry about the meteors since as long as I am attacking (either manually or automatically), they will be constantly dropping. That said, my wizard is purely in your face melee so things can get intense sometimes. The BH and FN are purely for CC and to buff my overall DPS output.


----------



## lemans81

Remember guys deadline had passed make sure you pm your battle tag to Sainesk. The cutting is coming very soon. Make sure to spread the word.


----------



## DaaQ

In response to the poll, Yes, but the new rewards seem very underwhelming atm. Will still play it though just for a change of pace.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Remember guys deadline had passed make sure you pm your battle tag to Sainesk. The cutting is coming very soon. Make sure to spread the word.


Wait what?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Wait what?


making room for people who arent in the clan and would be active players. if you are allready part of the clan and are active and the officers linked you to your btag than that is not needed.

on another note. how much cdr would a leap barb need to be somewhat more fluid? my bet is around the mid 40's% right?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> making room for people who arent in the clan and would be active players. if you are allready part of the clan and are active and the officers linked you to your btag than that is not needed.
> 
> on another note. how much cdr would a leap barb need to be somewhat more fluid? my bet is around the mid 40's% right?


How do i know if the officers linked me or not?


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> making room for people who arent in the clan and would be active players. if you are allready part of the clan and are active and the officers linked you to your btag than that is not needed.
> 
> *on another note. how much cdr would a leap barb need to be somewhat more fluid? my bet is around the mid 40's% right?*


I have just over 30% but I also use HOTA as LMB. I probly swing 3-4 hammers between leap cooldowns. If you have not tried 2.1 on the ptr I suggest you do. Earthen might nerf is reverted, so you can get a full globe on one leap cycle. EQ damage has been increased to what molten fury is on live. MF raised up to 5100% iirc. Basically all runes can be viable now. I like cave in with strong arm bracers.
On ptr I think I am at 35-38% CDR and don't notice a huge difference.
(edit) just went on live, yes I do notice the difference between 30 and 36%

I also use Skull of Resonace tho and the charm does help to mitigate alot of damage.

edit2 battletag VooDog#1470


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> How do i know if the officers linked me or not?


send sainek a private message with your battle tag so he can know wich account in the clan is yours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I have just over 30% but I also use HOTA as LMB. I probly swing 3-4 hammers between leap cooldowns. If you have not tried 2.1 on the ptr I suggest you do. Earthen might nerf is reverted, so you can get a full globe on one leap cycle. EQ damage has been increased to what molten fury is on live. MF raised up to 5100% iirc. Basically all runes can be viable now. I like cave in with strong arm bracers.
> On ptr I think I am at 35-38% CDR and don't notice a huge difference.
> (edit) just went on live, yes I do notice the difference between 30 and 36%
> 
> I also use Skull of Resonace tho and the charm does help to mitigate alot of damage.
> 
> edit2 battletag VooDog#1470


allright,thanks for the info


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> send sainek a private message with your battle tag so he can know wich account in the clan is yours.
> allright,thanks for the info


Thanks for the help.
PS: I made a viable Wizard build. We should do some rifts tonight!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I will be on tonight running T3 rifts. My tag is Amoeba #1638!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will be on tonight running T3 rifts. My tag is Amoeba #1638!


I can do T3 Pretty well.

Shiftstealth#1376 i think?
I'm at work right now so can't add you right now.


----------



## Cryosis00

Season should be fun. It would be more enjoyable if there was an economy in the game.

Can't wait for ROS on PS4.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I can do T3 Pretty well.
> 
> Shiftstealth#1376 i think?
> I'm at work right now so can't add you right now.


same


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> same


I can remote to my computer at home, but when i do it crashes bnets desktop application


----------



## DaaQ

I'm on running bounties for most of rest of afternoon, shooting for a better RROG with a socket hopefully. VooDog#1470 if anyone wants to join or rift.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I'm on running bounties for most of rest of afternoon, shooting for a better RROG with a socket hopefully. VooDog#1470 if anyone wants to join or rift.


I wish i was at home on a weekday afternoon


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I wish i was at home on a weekday afternoon


Unfortunately, I have to work weekends for it. So it balances out. Especially if a holiday is on a Monday


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to work weekends for it. So it balances out. Especially if a holiday is on a Monday


I'll keep my weekend's and you can have my weekdays as well.

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> on another note. how much cdr would a leap barb need to be somewhat more fluid? my bet is around the mid 40's% right?


I like to get 40%.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> ...
> On ptr I think I am at 35-38% CDR and don't notice a huge difference.
> (edit) just went on live, yes I do notice the difference between 30 and 36%...


this, plus the talk of others scheduling online playtimes got me excited that 2.1 went live. And the wapce and kids are leaving end of week, I thought I had my weekend set!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> this, plus the talk of others scheduling online playtimes got me excited that 2.1 went live. And the wapce and kids are leaving end of week, I thought I had my weekend set!


Oh man, be sure to buy that 12 pack of code red!


----------



## yahu

ha, no doubt! I need to get TnT...and a SMK. I actually dreamt I got an SMK drop last night. It is my density... (to steal a partial quote)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ha, no doubt! I need to get TnT...and a SMK. I actually dreamt I got an SMK drop last night. It is my density... (to steal a partial quote)


What are the abbreviations. I haven't played enough to know them yet.


----------



## yahu

sorry, Tasker and Theo gloves (increased pet attack speed up to 50%) and StarMetal Kukuni (sp?) ceremonial dagger, which kills a second off Big Bad Voodoo and Fetishes cooldown for every fetish kill (I think that is the affix). Both good for the WD.

to be honest, I haven't been looking for the SMK but my hunt for the TnT has been endless. Over 30k shards with that biatch.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sorry, Tasker and Theo gloves (increased pet attack speed up to 50%) and StarMetal Kukuni (sp?) ceremonial dagger, which kills a second off Big Bad Voodoo and Fetishes cooldown for every fetish kill (I think that is the affix). Both good for the WD.
> 
> to be honest, I haven't been looking for the SMK but my hunt for the TnT has been endless. Over 30k shards with that biatch.


I played a WD before it was cool


----------



## yahu

I've always played a WD. Tho I skipped D2 mostly (not sure if there was a WD).

*edit - I'm slowly building up my other toons. DH and Barb are in the 30's - 40's; need to get my monk off 60.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've always played a WD. Tho I skipped D2 mostly (not sure if there was a WD).


I meant in D3.

PS: This thread is 6 years old?!


----------



## yahu

this is my original toon since night 1 (about 45 minutes after fighting the login servers







). Granted, my playtime slacked for a while, like most people, due to endgame not being that great. And then pre 2.0/RoS I started getting back on and ramping up. I'm more hooked now than I was when it first came out, that is for sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is Blizzard still unstackable?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is Blizzard still unstackable?


Yep, I think the tooltip for the skill even specifically states that. Part of the reason why the skill isn't used that often.

If anyone is interested, I'm going to be powerleveling one of my other accounts tonight. If you want to make a new char, you're welcome to join in. I usually get on between 10 and 11pm pacific, I know pretty late for most of you







. Same time zone as Blizzard maintenance times. Will do some runs after with my DH carrying on T3 for some basic gear too.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've always played a WD. Tho I skipped D2 mostly (not sure if there was a WD).
> 
> *edit - I'm slowly building up my other toons. DH and Barb are in the 30's - 40's; need to get my monk off 60.


If you played D2 you would know why so many people were disappointed with D3.


----------



## yahu

^I actually didn't feel like D2 was enough like the original D to pull me in. Granted, at the time I had other things going on in my life that wouldn't allow me to commit time to the game, so it might have simply been bad timing on my end.

Personally I have liked D3 a lot. Yes, I like it a lot more now, and it is the game that should have been released in the first place, but I also put a lot of time into D3 during vanilla for me to say I didn't like it.


----------



## DoomDash

I never said I didn't like it, but I was disappointed. So many "How could you release a game this bad?" mistakes. Do you remember the old legendaries? LOL. Worse than blues.

Even now I would still say the game was played safe in every way. It should have been so much more.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

That's Blizzard's strategy. They definitely know how to make a good game, especially with Diablo. They could easily just make a 3D *copycat* of D2 and that's it.
But why do that while Blizz could just split D2 into different expansions like they're doing right now lol.


----------



## Cotton

Because the first release of this game was a business model test, and nothing more...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Because the first release of this game was a business model test, and nothing more.


This.

Notice Project Titan was cancelled after they closed the RMAH.

I also need to give a shout out to OCing Noob. He gave me a Jade harvester pants drop that he got on his wiz while i was on my WD.

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> This.
> 
> Notice Project Titan was cancelled after they closed the RMAH.
> 
> I also need to give a shout out to OCing Noob. He gave me a Jade harvester pants drop that he got on his wiz while i was on my WD.
> 
> Thanks buddy.


Er? Not only was it not cancelled, it was rebooted, and this was done quite a bit before they announced the RMAH closure...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Er? Not only was it not cancelled, it was rebooted, and this was done quite a bit before they announced the RMAH closure...


Either way we are never going to see it. Just like diablo 2.5


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Either way we are never going to see it. Just like diablo 2.5


They haven't shelved it, and are actively working on it again with a large team.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> They haven't shelved it, and are actively working on it again with a large team.


http://kotaku.com/whats-up-with-blizzards-project-titan-1570298007

Ok, so they haven't but they really really shrunk the team down. With how ambitious they are with this game, and how much they shrunk the team and started over. We won't see it until 2020.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> This.
> 
> Notice Project Titan was cancelled after they closed the RMAH.
> 
> I also need to give a shout out to OCing Noob. He gave me a Jade harvester pants drop that he got on his wiz while i was on my WD.
> 
> Thanks buddy.


NP! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> NP! Hope you enjoy them!


I will cherish them more than my first born son.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I will cherish them more than my first born son.


What did you think of my arcane build?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What did you think of my arcane build?


You mean with the Meteors? There was so much ground effects from the skills i had little knowledge of what was happening other than exploding palm making things go boom.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You mean with the Meteors? There was so much ground effects from the skills i had little knowledge of what was happening other than exploding palm making things go boom.


Yeah there was tons of visuals going on. My game kept desyncing all over the place.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yeah there was tons of visuals going on. My game kept desyncing all over the place.


I couldn't tell if i was standing in desecration, or the barb jumped on me









Although this mayhem is what makes diablo. I had tons of fun. I just couldn't tell what you were doing.

What spec were you running?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I couldn't tell if i was standing in desecration, or the barb jumped on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this mayhem is what makes diablo. I had tons of fun. I just couldn't tell what you were doing.
> 
> What spec were you running?


Skills
- Spectral Blade, Barrier Blades
- Teleport, Wormhole
- Diamond Skin, Diamond Shards
- Frost Nova, Cold Snap
- Black Hole, Spellsteal
- Magic Weapon, Deflection
- Elemental Exposure, Evocation, Blur, Audacity


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skills
> - Spectral Blade, Barrier Blades
> - Teleport, Wormhole
> - Diamond Skin, Diamond Shards
> - Frost Nova, Cold Snap
> - Black Hole, Spellsteal
> - Magic Weapon, Deflection
> - Elemental Exposure, Evocation, Blur, Audacity


Oh thats right, i remember the arcane meteors now.

I mean you killed things fast. I started to get up to speed after i switched to fire. Not bad for hitting 70 on that WD at 7:15 PM. I did RIF from 60-70 in about 20 minutes









Now i just need that 100% damage to pets helmet thingamajig.

Edit: Mask of Jeram!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Arjuna-1952/hero/40803641


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Oh thats right, i remember the arcane meteors now.
> 
> I mean you killed things fast. I started to get up to speed after i switched to fire. Not bad for hitting 70 on that WD at 7:15 PM. I did RIF from 60-70 in about 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need that 100% damage to pets helmet thingamajig.
> 
> Edit: Mask of Jeram!
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Arjuna-1952/hero/40803641


WD are definitely hard hitters from what I have seen.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> PS: I made a viable Wizard build. We should do some rifts tonight!


no problem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> WD are definitely hard hitters from what I have seen.


nothing beats witch doctors at melting elites.

we do magic tricks with our mana. one second theres a pack of blue mobs. the next a legendary item on the ground


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no problem
> nothing beats witch doctors at melting elites.
> 
> we do magic tricks with our mana. one second theres a pack of blue mobs. the next a legendary item on the ground


I still remember that video made after the third consecutive Wizard nerf way back when. "Tired of your Wizard nerfs? Here is what you can do!" *makes a WD and moves gear over*









Sounds like an amazing magic trick! Mine is *click until enemies disappear and only gold, orange, and green remains*


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still remember that video made after the third consecutive Wizard nerf way back when. "Tired of your Wizard nerfs? Here is what you can do!" *makes a WD and moves gear over*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an amazing magic trick! Mine is *click until enemies disappear and only gold, orange, and green remains*


Wish i had seen that lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still remember that video made after the third consecutive Wizard nerf way back when. "Tired of your Wizard nerfs? Here is what you can do!" *makes a WD and moves gear over*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like an amazing magic trick! Mine is *click until enemies disappear and only gold, orange, and green remains*


you should try wd's again. so easy to melt t6 solo. heck t6 4player game is the only challenge. and that wont be much of a challenge comes 2.1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Wish i had seen that lol.


wizzards arent dead. but blizzard only seems to want us to play at a pedestrian pace into their lacking end game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you should try wd's again. so easy to melt t6 solo. heck t6 4player game is the only challenge. and that wont be much of a challenge comes 2.1
> wizzards arent dead. but blizzard only seems to want us to play at a pedestrian pace into their lacking end game.


Definitely will get around to trying it out. Need to level up my Crusader first. I have a soft heart for them in my heart due to my Paladin from D2.

Nerfing the CM build I can understand; it was OP as heck if you were rich enough. What I couldn't understand was the dev team's refusal to nerf both Barbarian's "Run away while dropping damaging tornados and maintaining constant invincible" and Monk's "Tempest Rush" build while attempting to claim they were balancing the game with a straight face, especially the Barbarian given all the natural advantages they already had (only class to use strength and the mighty belt being the only one that supported life steal). That was really the last straw for me until they redid everything.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you should try wd's again. so easy to melt t6 solo. heck t6 4player game is the only challenge. and that wont be much of a challenge comes 2.1
> wizzards arent dead. but blizzard only seems to want us to play at a pedestrian pace into their lacking end game.


I wish they would get more creative with wizard set bonuses. For example what if the 4 piece on talrashas was you could move and channel at the same time? That would make arcane torrent way more fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Definitely will get around to trying it out. Need to level up my Crusader first. I have a soft heart for them in my heart due to my Paladin from D2.
> 
> Nerfing the CM build I can understand; it was OP as heck if you were rich enough. What I couldn't understand was the dev team's refusal to nerf both Barbarian's "Run away while dropping damaging tornados and maintaining constant invincible" and Monk's "Tempest Rush" build while attempting to claim they were balancing the game with a straight face, especially the Barbarian given all the natural advantages they already had (only class to use strength and the mighty belt being the only one that supported life steal). That was really the last straw for me until they redid everything.


I feel barbs would be way more fun if they brought this build back. On another note, while i was leveling my WD my manajumas carver with 2.8% life steal on it was insane OP. I can only image 2.8 on main hand plus 2.8 on offhand plus 2.8 on the belt. That'd be insane.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Definitely will get around to trying it out. Need to level up my Crusader first. I have a soft heart for them in my heart due to my Paladin from D2.
> 
> Nerfing the CM build I can understand; it was OP as heck if you were rich enough. What I couldn't understand was the dev team's refusal to nerf both Barbarian's "Run away while dropping damaging tornados and maintaining constant invincible" and Monk's "Tempest Rush" build while attempting to claim they were balancing the game with a straight face, especially the Barbarian given all the natural advantages they already had (only class to use strength and the mighty belt being the only one that supported life steal). That was really the last straw for me until they redid everything.


barbarians dont gain fury by critting anymore. its been taken away, tempest rush was fine before but blizz smashed the nerf hammer in their face that its not a mere shadow of what it once used to be. support monks are the real only perma invicibility class these days. and their power will be cut by 100% since exploding palm will receive a massive nerf. making the game more pedestrian.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I wish they would get more creative with wizard set bonuses. For example what if the 4 piece on talrashas was you could move and channel at the same time? That would make arcane torrent way more fun.
> I feel barbs would be way more fun if they brought this build back. On another note, while i was leveling my WD my manajumas carver with 2.8% life steal on it was insane OP. I can only image 2.8 on main hand plus 2.8 on offhand plus 2.8 on the belt. That'd be insane.


i'd be ok with a 4pc set that increase ressource generation based on crits. say "each time you crit you gain 1 stack and each stack is 10% ressource regen increase. and can stack up to 5times. giving ww barb a possibility to do perma sprint with any rune they want. all they would need is to have the cdr needed to do perma berserk. wich is very hard. but with legendary gems it should be possible.

since having alot of cdr forces you to sacrifice either damage or survival. making it a gearing and playstyle decision. so it wouldnt be the end all be all for that class


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> barbarians dont gain fury by critting anymore. its been taken away, tempest rush was fine before but blizz smashed the nerf hammer in their face that its not a mere shadow of what it once used to be. support monks are the real only perma invicibility class these days. and their power will be cut by 100% since exploding palm will receive a massive nerf. making the game more pedestrian.
> i'd be ok with a 4pc set that increase ressource generation based on crits. say "each time you crit you gain 1 stack and each stack is 10% ressource regen increase. and can stack up to 5times. giving ww barb a possibility to do perma sprint with any rune they want. all they would need is to have the cdr needed to do perma berserk. wich is very hard. but with legendary gems it should be possible.
> 
> since having alot of cdr forces you to sacrifice either damage or survival. making it a gearing and playstyle decision. so it wouldnt be the end all be all for that class


I never looked at how they broke the builds. Do you have an explanation? Did they make it so Berserk doesn't increase duration anymore, and a few other things?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> barbarians dont gain fury by critting anymore. its been taken away, tempest rush was fine before but blizz smashed the nerf hammer in their face that its not a mere shadow of what it once used to be. support monks are the real only perma invicibility class these days. and their power will be cut by 100% since exploding palm will receive a massive nerf. making the game more pedestrian.


I just can't understand why they couldn't leave well enough alone and buff other skills in a way that makes people want to use them. Instead, their approach was, "Let's FORCE everyone to try out other skills by nerfing the only good skills/builds!". That's neither here or there anymore though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I never looked at how they broke the builds. Do you have an explanation? Did they make it so Berserk doesn't increase duration anymore, and a few other things?


cant increase duration by spending fury. cant gain fury by critting. hence the build is completly broken. unless you spec out in full cdr. and you'd lose way too much damage. hence the build isnt really viable. and it still doesnt solve the issue of fury regenerating. sure,someone could say wear hexing pants. but generating fury with those is still a problem at the pace you'd dump said fury.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just can't understand why they couldn't leave well enough alone and buff other skills in a way that makes people want to use them. Instead, their approach was, "Let's FORCE everyone to try out other skills by nerfing the only good skills/builds!". That's neither here or there anymore though.


the d3 dev's are clearly out of touch with what is fun. the game is dying,once in a blue moon(new patch comes out) the game picks back up for a few months and die again. its how diablo 3 is right now.

but even if we speak on the forums about what is fun or not. the devs just dont care. my own personal fun is in melting stuff with wd. and as long as they dont nerf it i'll be ok. otherwise i'll be done with d3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Once I get around to finishing leveling up my Crusader, I will give WD a shot. Sounds very fun!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> cant increase duration by spending fury. cant gain fury by critting. hence the build is completly broken. unless you spec out in full cdr. and you'd lose way too much damage. hence the build isnt really viable. and it still doesnt solve the issue of fury regenerating. sure,someone could say wear hexing pants. but generating fury with those is still a problem at the pace you'd dump said fury.
> the d3 dev's are clearly out of touch with what is fun. the game is dying,once in a blue moon(new patch comes out) the game picks back up for a few months and die again. its how diablo 3 is right now.
> 
> but even if we speak on the forums about what is fun or not. the devs just dont care. my own personal fun is in melting stuff with wd. and as long as they dont nerf it i'll be ok. otherwise i'll be done with d3


These devs are learning it all over again thats the thing.

We all played D1 and D2, but this is their first go around with the Diablo IP. I mean Blizzard West did Diablo 1&2, and now this is a whole new group. I think they got over zealous with the limited management, and tried to do their own thing. However they forgot we already knew what we wanted, but they wanted something different. We as the players wanted it to be just like D2, but the devs probably didn't understand what that meant. They tried to make a "better" game, and are just now realizing what we wanted.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Another thing that frustrates me is how crappy Teleport is. The Tele stun with Oculus is decent, but by and large, Teleport is HORRIBLE in D3 and ROS has not really done anything to address this. You are telling me that a Barb can leap from a mountaintop and I can't tele past most walls/cliffs without LOS?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Another thing that frustrates me is how crappy Teleport is. The Tele stun with Oculus is decent, but by and large, Teleport is HORRIBLE in D3 and ROS has not really done anything to address this. You are telling me that a Barb can leap from a mountaintop and I can't tele past most walls/cliffs without LOS?


I mean if you want to get into the whole thing of, lets not teleport inside of a tree, vs lets land on a tree it is a different concept. But since this is a game, yeah i'd wish they'd fix that and dashing strike.

I get caught on walls with 2/3 dashing strikes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I mean if you want to get into the whole thing of, lets not teleport inside of a tree, vs lets land on a tree it is a different concept. But since this is a game, yeah i'd wish they'd fix that and dashing strike.
> 
> I get caught on walls with 2/3 dashing strikes.


My main beef with Tele (outside that it is just fundamentally broken) is the insanely long CDR.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My main beef with Tele (outside that it is just fundamentally broken) is the insanely long CDR.


Well from d2 to d3 it changed from a mobility spell, to a survivability spell. At least thats my take on it.


----------



## Crazy9000

In 2.1 there's a wand that makes teleport have no cooldown and cost resource with each cast.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In 2.1 there's a wand that makes teleport have no cooldown and cost resource with each cast.


Sounds awesome! Can't wait for it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well from d2 to d3 it changed from a mobility spell, to a survivability spell. At least thats my take on it.


They didn't want people spamming it, but by giving it such a long cool down, they made it suck instead.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Once I get around to finishing leveling up my Crusader, I will give WD a shot. Sounds very fun!


didnt you have a wd in vanilla d3?

because pets right now are uber broken. big guarg can crit for 1bil or so with proper +skill and enough fire dmg.

zombie dogs with tall man finger and proper +skill and elemental damage can do consisten 100+million crits per bite. some even do more. like rabbid dog wich has a dot effect for his poisonous bite.

fetishes,well you can have a small army of those. about 20'ish in the ptr currently. they were working fine. but blizzard broke em and now they are back to their fixed nature in the ptr.

so yeah,pets can pretty much solo t6 if you have the proper gears.

jade wd can crit for 1billion+ with proper gears.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt you have a wd in vanilla d3?
> 
> because pets right now are uber broken. big guarg can crit for 1bil or so with proper +skill and enough fire dmg.
> 
> zombie dogs with tall man finger and proper +skill and elemental damage can do consisten 100+million crits per bite. some even do more. like rabbid dog wich has a dot effect for his poisonous bite.
> 
> fetishes,well you can have a small army of those. about 20'ish in the ptr currently. they were working fine. but blizzard broke em and now they are back to their fixed nature in the ptr.
> 
> so yeah,pets can pretty much solo t6 if you have the proper gears.
> 
> jade wd can crit for 1billion+ with proper gears.


I got 2 pieces of jade last night, so you'll have to explain this to me.


----------



## yahu

*edit - this top part was a reply to Doom from yesterday that I actually didn't get around to posting; funny that the current discussion is around all the nerfing*

fair enough. My biggest issue with D3 honestly has been the changes Blizzard makes, in particular nerfing builds. I realize the general need for it of course, but when you put so much time and energy (and in some cases money) into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Once I get around to finishing leveling up my Crusader, I will give WD a shot. Sounds very fun!


lovely...someone else that will have TnT before me.







I will say that WD is a lot of fun. Even with my gimpy build, I'm able to easily play T5, and have literally fallen asleep at the wheel playing T4 without issue. Once I get a drop or two (or level like a mofo), T6 is mines! I might even be able to go pet build now, but it wouldn't be efficient. My TMF is ridiculously bad, but I suppose I should give it another shot if I get bored.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt you have a wd in vanilla d3?
> 
> because pets right now are uber broken. big guarg can crit for 1bil or so with proper +skill and enough fire dmg.
> 
> zombie dogs with tall man finger and proper +skill and elemental damage can do consisten 100+million crits per bite. some even do more. like rabbid dog wich has a dot effect for his poisonous bite.
> 
> fetishes,well you can have a small army of those. about 20'ish in the ptr currently. they were working fine. but blizzard broke em and now they are back to their fixed nature in the ptr.
> 
> so yeah,pets can pretty much solo t6 if you have the proper gears.
> 
> jade wd can crit for 1billion+ with proper gears.


when you say blizz broke them and now they are back to their fixed nature in the ptr, is that better or worse than production now? I have to say, 23 fetishes running around is going to be cuh-ray-zee, especially if there is more than one pet doctor in a MP game.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> fair enough. My biggest issue with D3 honestly has been the changes Blizzard makes, in particular nerfing builds. I realize the general need for it of course, but when you put so much time and energy (and in some cases money) into it.
> lovely...someone else that will have TnT before me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that WD is a lot of fun. Even with my gimpy build, I'm able to easily play T5, and have literally fallen asleep at the wheel playing T4 without issue. Once I get a drop or two (or level like a mofo), T6 is mines! I might even be able to go pet build now, but it wouldn't be efficient. My TMF is ridiculously bad, but I suppose I should give it another shot if I get bored.


I feel this has given D2 a ton of longevity changing builds as well. If you could use the same build forever, it would get boring. With the seasons theres different gear that changes/phases out. It makes it so you want to keep playing. Eventually in D2 your items would disappear after like 3 seasons i think it was. This kept people playing and trying different builds based on what they got. That is my take on it anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> when you say blizz broke them and now they are back to their fixed nature in the ptr, is that better or worse than production now? I have to say, 23 fetishes running around is going to be cuh-ray-zee, especially if there is more than one pet doctor in a MP game.


I think witch doctors should always have 20 pets running around. That is how necromancers were.


----------



## yahu

^I'm not saying I disprove







23 is only Fetishes (8 + 15), then you could technically have another 5 or 6 dogs, a garg, and then a host of spiders, clones (grim, who pop out their own spiders, blobs, and whatnot), etc. friggin' awesome!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I got 2 pieces of jade last night, so you'll have to explain this to me.


jade is easy

1 - boost your own damage apply debuff/buff
2 - apply dots
3 - harvest
4 - proffit

PS: dot's work on a snapshot mechanic. so the need to buff yourself before and only apply once per target is crucial. test it out on a boss on your own,you will see how it works and then you'll apply it on your farming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> when you say blizz broke them and now they are back to their fixed nature in the ptr, is that better or worse than production now? I have to say, 23 fetishes running around is going to be cuh-ray-zee, especially if there is more than one pet doctor in a MP game.


in short. they were ok before. blizz broke the game in a patch(big surprise) and now they are making it work like they used to. simple as that

the gidbidin ceremonial knife will in a distant future be allowed to have its fetish that are summoned to stay on after their natural duration if you have zunimassa 4pc bonus.

and the fetish summoned from fetish sycophant will also at some point benefit from your elemental of choice or something along the line of.


----------



## hyujmn

WDs are ridiculous right now. Buddy of mine had decent gear, 750k profile dps and like 5m toughness and was soloing T6 in good time. Now that he has almost 1.1m profile dps and the same toughness, he just crushes T6 with his pet doc build. Using a poison build, he has supreme control while his Zombie Dog crits for 150m all the time. Fire kills a bit faster, but the overall control is a lot less. We're thinking the control would be better for Greater Rifts.

I did do some testing on the PTR last night with my 6pc Marauders DH last night. T6 was a cakewalk using an almost perfect Unity and triple spender (CA, MS, Impale). Rift Guardian got melted in about 5 secs on T6 since I already had 4 sentries up. My DH is pretty decked out, though, so it's slightly skewed.

I'm finally able to crush T6 like he does, even though I have almost 300k more profile DPS as well as twice the toughness. WDs are crazy man.


----------



## psyclum

hehe would be interesting to see where 0dog stand in terms of group GRift







most people are so blinded by their dps output atm that they don't realize that WD is even more powerful in a support role









for those who still have their 0dog set, it would be interesting to see how things play out once 2.1 is released







i'm not using my 0dog right now because i don't want to see it nerfed in PTR







once it gets released. i might play around with it to see how "broken" it can become


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> WDs are ridiculous right now. Buddy of mine had decent gear, 750k profile dps and like 5m toughness and was soloing T6 in good time. Now that he has almost 1.1m profile dps and the same toughness, he just crushes T6 with his pet doc build. Using a poison build, he has supreme control while his Zombie Dog crits for 150m all the time. Fire kills a bit faster, but the overall control is a lot less. We're thinking the control would be better for Greater Rifts.
> 
> I did do some testing on the PTR last night with my 6pc Marauders DH last night. T6 was a cakewalk using an almost perfect Unity and triple spender (CA, MS, Impale). Rift Guardian got melted in about 5 secs on T6 since I already had 4 sentries up. My DH is pretty decked out, though, so it's slightly skewed.
> 
> I'm finally able to crush T6 like he does, even though I have almost 300k more profile DPS as well as twice the toughness. WDs are crazy man.


5m toughness pet wd? i highly doubt that. maybe on his profile, but profile doesnt take into account paragon points and set bonuses,hence he could very well be in the mid teen's in terms of toughness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hehe would be interesting to see where 0dog stand in terms of group GRift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most people are so blinded by their dps output atm that they don't realize that WD is even more powerful in a support role
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who still have their 0dog set, it would be interesting to see how things play out once 2.1 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not using my 0dog right now because i don't want to see it nerfed in PTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once it gets released. i might play around with it to see how "broken" it can become


0dog is useless besides giving globes.. sacrifice is useless still. unless you use provoke the pack. blizz didnt fix it. but ok i guess since we are in this crazy rage about moar dps. so im ok with provoke the pack


----------



## hyujmn

Nah, he really was about 5m toughness in game. He had OK rolled gear, missing out on a lot of vitality and resistances.

Here's his profile now. http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/cheezy972-1962/fubeach/158347 Looks like he's got a lot more toughness now.

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/hyujmn-1267/Sunkist/49180954 Here's my current DH on live.


----------



## DoomDash

Until they fix how elemental damage / range / melee damage reduction works, Melee class will probably be the worst class for greater rifts. Certain things like plague / molten don't work properly with damage reductions, so playing a melee class where you basically can't avoid some situations will one shot kill you or close. Blizzard says they wanted to get away from that but I'm still not seeing it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Until they fix how elemental damage / range / melee damage reduction works, Melee class will probably be the worst class for greater rifts. Certain things like plague / molten don't work properly with damage reductions, so playing a melee class where you basically can't avoid some situations will one shot kill you or close. Blizzard says they wanted to get away from that but I'm still not seeing it.


damage reduction is actually not doing what its suposed to do but it still work in an epic way

comes 2.1 i'll have a super tanky pet wd thanks to 4 items finely tuned


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> damage reduction is actually not doing what its suposed to do but it still work in an epic way
> 
> comes 2.1 i'll have a super tanky pet wd thanks to 4 items finely tuned


From what I've recently read it gives you a bunch of toughness that doesn't actually do anything though. I haven't tested it myself or anything.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> From what I've recently read it gives you a bunch of toughness that doesn't actually do anything though. I haven't tested it myself or anything.


my string of ears give me more survival vs everything. be it jailer,vortex etc.. and i have a harrington waistguard that has same stats. yet vs some t6 rg i get one shotted. yet when i have my string i survive those same one shotting hits.

the secret is simple.

use melee/range/elite reduction as secondary affix. gain plenty of toughness without sacrificing primary dps affix.

so for 2.1 i'll regear with more melee/range/elite reduction as possible without sacrificing dps on my pet build.

i can actually double up my toughness without even trying. my only limit is crafting mats


----------



## hyujmn

Man with double unity and a really nice String of Ears, I'm taking very little dmg in rifts. My DH is a stinkin' tank now lol

Overall profile toughness shows about 13m with the new Dex=armor update.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> my string of ears give me more survival vs everything. be it jailer,vortex etc.. and i have a harrington waistguard that has same stats. yet vs some t6 rg i get one shotted. yet when i have my string i survive those same one shotting hits.
> 
> the secret is simple.
> 
> use melee/range/elite reduction as secondary affix. gain plenty of toughness without sacrificing primary dps affix.
> 
> so for 2.1 i'll regear with more melee/range/elite reduction as possible without sacrificing dps on my pet build.
> 
> i can actually double up my toughness without even trying. my only limit is crafting mats


I've read recently it doesn't work like that. But I wouldn't truly know.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've read recently it doesn't work like that. But I wouldn't truly know.


i used to think the same. but cotton and i tested some things. and cotton had way more reduction dmg items.

string of ears,eye of etclich,stormshield + some reduction from melee and range on bracer and chest armor. and although his wizzard only had 380k hp his profile toughness was at 59m with full armor and resist buff in the wizzards arsenal.

beating out my 2k resist 1.9m hp wd. he could tank anything on t6 with this setup.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i used to think the same. but cotton and i tested some things. and cotton had way more reduction dmg items.
> 
> string of ears,eye of etclich,stormshield + some reduction from melee and range on bracer and chest armor. and although his wizzard only had 380k hp his profile toughness was at 59m with full armor and resist buff in the wizzards arsenal.
> 
> beating out my 2k resist 1.9m hp wd. he could tank anything on t6 with this setup.


It really depends on WHAT you tested. Certain things in D3 that would logically trigger that defense supposedly do not. Are you saying that they just apply that reduction to everything?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It really depends on WHAT you tested. Certain things in D3 that would logically trigger that defense supposedly do not. Are you saying that they just apply that reduction to everything?


There is also the question of what constitutes as ranged and melee. For instance, is ranged limited to skill shots and target shots from a distance or does it also include ground AoE such as Desecration, Molten, Frozen, ect. Same with melee; does it only mean basic attacks or any attack within melee distance (15 yards). Basically we need to know what falls into the parameters of "melee" and "range" attacks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It really depends on WHAT you tested. Certain things in D3 that would logically trigger that defense supposedly do not. Are you saying that they just apply that reduction to everything?


that is what i am saying yes.

i didnt need to test too much. been wearing a string for like 2months now. and each time i wear anything else,and even those belts have +armor 90+ all res vit and int within the difference is huge. as in 50k+ damage intake difference. on hits that took out 300k of my life instead of the 360k it means life or death.

with string of ears. i can take the vortex attack from the rg that has the vortex and arcane beam attacks. or i can even tank 1 hit from rakanoth. but without its insta one shot against everyone of their attacks. be it melee based or elemental based.

experienced it since the last 2 months and i didnt pay too much attention to it until just recently.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well I will be testing this out so hopefully my experiences will reinforce frosty's discovery. I am going to be wasting a lot of crafting materials so hopefully they don't ever fix it.


----------



## Shiftstealth

DIABLO 3 WEEKEND INC!

Single 25 Y/O Male with nothing to do this weekend but a haircut.

LEGENDARIES INC!

who wants to rift like this entire weekend?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can join for a few runs here and there, but in my old age I am no longer able to game for long sessions at a time anymore.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can join for a few runs here and there, but in my old age I am no longer able to game for long sessions at a time anymore.


Why's that?









Little ones pulling at your legs?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Why's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little ones pulling at your legs?


Nah, just have too much stuff to do honestly; clean house, laundry, hang with lady, ect. I refuse to reproduce!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nah, just have too much stuff to do honestly; clean house, laundry, hang with lady, ect. *I refuse to reproduce!*


+Rep


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> +Rep


LOL. In my defense, it is not that I hate kids, I just can't stand them.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL. In my defense, it is not that I hate kids, I just can't stand them.


Because there is a difference?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Because there is a difference?


Off Topic: I don't bear them any ill will and don't proactively provoke them. I just actively avoid them.







By kids, I mean little children, not teens or "young adults". They simply have too much energy for me to keep up with.

On Topic: I am totally down for a few rift runs this weekend!


----------



## yahu

LM F AO! As a father of 3 kids...I respect your POV OC Noob. These recent posts literally had me laughing out loud!

p.s. - really - adding a F to LMAO gets censored... :\


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> LM F AO! As a father of 3 kids...I respect your POV OC Noob. These recent posts literally had me laughing out loud!
> 
> p.s. - really - adding a F to LMAO gets censored... :\


----------



## yahu

forgot to mention that I should be in for some rifting as well. I'm not sure how much just yet as I also have other stuff I need to be doing, but I sometimes have a habit of getting online late and not getting offline.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Off Topic: I don't bear them any ill will and don't proactively provoke them. I just actively avoid them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By kids, I mean little children, not teens or "young adults". They simply have too much energy for me to keep up with.
> 
> On Topic: I am totally down for a few rift runs this weekend!


On topic- Children under the age of 8 would be terrible at Diablo 3. Thus whats the point?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> On topic- Children under the age of 8 would be terrible at Diablo 3. Thus whats the point?


Sorry for the confusion. I wasn't talking about them relative to D3, just in general and as a reason of why I won't reproduce. Basically I don't have the patience, time, and/or energy to deal with them.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I wasn't talking about them relative to D3, just in general and as a reason of why I won't reproduce. Basically I don't have the patience, time, and/or energy to deal with them.


I understood, i was just trying to put the thread on topic and be funny at the same time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I understood, i was just trying to put the thread on topic and be funny at the same time.


Oh in that case, to hell with those meddling 8 YO and younger kids that keep ruining my D3 experience!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh in that case, to hell with those meddling 8 YO and younger kids that keep ruining my D3 experience!


It pays off big time when they get old enough to farm gold for you though







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It pays off big time when they get old enough to farm gold for you though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am Chinese so I have an entire country I can exploit for that.







(for the overly sensitive, this was a joke)

Speaking of which, anyone remember this?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I understood, i was just trying to put the thread on topic and be funny at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh in that case, to hell with those meddling 8 YO and younger kids that keep ruining my D3 experience!
Click to expand...

My eight year old turned nine two days ago...been playing D3 for a couple of months....rocked Borderlands 2 also....


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My eight year old turned nine two days ago...been playing D3 for a couple of months....rocked Borderlands 2 also....


I'm reluctant to buy my boys D3... of the last three full price game purchases I made for them, probably 10 hours max played between the lot.

Also... when your 12yo destroys you at your fps of choice.....









Back on topic.

I'm looking forward to 2.1 after taking a month or so break. Short of gearing classes I don't care for I started to burn out a bit. DH is rolling t6.. just waiting for 2.1 sentry fixes.

Hopefully I can get my desk refinished and assembled before the update hits.


----------



## DoomDash

2.1..........................


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 2.1..........................


When?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> When?


Not soon enough.


----------



## Akadaka

I know I was playing today with my friend could only manage 2 rifts the game is so boring it need's more content doing just rifts gets boring..


----------



## Fr0sty

just found my 2nd rimeheart.. and the funny thing is,i found both within 2 days... the haunt for the elusive starmetal kukri continues


----------



## hyujmn

Had probably my worst looting day in history.

4 rifts to completion, 5 horadric caches, 650 shards and not a single legendary. Not even trash like a St. Archews gage or something. Nothing at all. It was crazy for the wrong reason.


----------



## DoomDash

Messing around on 2.1, man fire WW barb with maximus is FUN! Rend, perma CotA. Was awesome. T6 capable.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Had probably my worst looting day in history.
> 
> 4 rifts to completion, 5 horadric caches, 650 shards and not a single legendary. Not even trash like a St. Archews gage or something. Nothing at all. It was crazy for the wrong reason.


I was not having the best of luck this weekend, mostly on T5 and T6, I was getting a drop every 1 - 3 rifts. I ended up in a T3 loot share WD game (killing time) with a couple others and after a few rifts I suddenly rattled off 6 or 7 legendary items, including at least 3 set pieces, all in that single rift.

I got a friggin' Danetta's hand bow (not sure which one) and an immortal kings 3-socketed chest piece FFS, and no.stinkin'.TnT or SMK. BAH!!! I don't really play my barb, so I gave the IK chest to someone who wanted it. Probably the wrong decision as I have power level'd my barb up to 60 by jumping into RiF to get that XP boost.


----------



## Crazy9000

All item updates for 2.1, so far:

http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-general-forums/diablo-iii-general-discussion/90965-2-1-preview-all-changes-to-legendary-items

Looks like there won't be 5 primary SoJ after all.


----------



## Fr0sty

travelers pledge + compass rose seems like a gg combo to get additional dps. and the fact both can roll gg helps alot


----------



## DoomDash

or blackthornes belt + amulet now.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I got my tasker and theo gloves last night, dropped in a random t4 rift. I was in town debating on closing the rift, but did a full clear and like 30 seconds later got Tasker and Theo. Mediocre ones. 5% Attack speed 44% pet speed, and rolled to 39% crit damage.


----------



## yahu

^I never have liked you...









congrats...

BTW - that is what I fully expect - I look forward to them for so long, and I'll get some horrible roll. But, at least it will allow me to run a more efficient pets build, and stop looking for them.


----------



## Crazy9000

I got the treasure realm on PTR... went from 38m at start, to 65m at end on T4. I'm guessing it's going to be extremely rare once the patch goes live, like the cow level.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I got the treasure realm on PTR... went from 38m at start, to 65m at end on T4. I'm guessing it's going to be extremely rare once the patch goes live, like the cow level.


they have to make it rare to some extent. otherwise we'd be farming goblins for a few days in a row until we all have a few billions of gold


----------



## Sainesk

doubt that much gold will drop when it goes live, and even if it does what will you use it on - re-rolling stats/gems? can pretty much roll a WD and run t4/5 in crafted gear to farm gold at a ridiculous rate (regularly see stacks of 30k+), I guess if you dislike/hate playing WD it might help...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> doubt that much gold will drop when it goes live, and even if it does what will you use it on - re-rolling stats/gems? can pretty much roll a WD and run t4/5 in crafted gear to farm gold at a ridiculous rate (regularly see stacks of 30k+), I guess if you dislike/hate playing WD it might help...


item reroll mostly. but you are talking to the guy who's farming for 20k+ arcane dust and crystals before 2.1 in hopes to craft his perfect bracers/shoulders.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> item reroll mostly. but you are talking to the guy who's farming for 20k+ arcane dust and crystals before 2.1 in hopes to craft his perfect bracers/shoulders.


I've got two items that cost 3m per roll before I got the stat I needed. I'm sure other people have spent even more. Also a full set of gems for a new char is 70m+, assuming you don't have imperials.


----------



## DoomDash

New PTR notes!!!! Some epic changes imo.

They fixed the stupid strafe rocket rune change, back from cold to fire. Then they changed the trail one to cold ( something i predicted to my buddy ).

Shield bash BUFF/redesign!!! I love it!!!

Cota buff/redesign slightly.

life per resource spent now buffed!!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14569138/patch-210-ptr-patch-notes-updated-august-5-8-5-2014#dh


----------



## DoomDash

oh, and redesign of furnace, really good but not always best in slot now.

AND OH!!! "Fury of the Vanished Peak
Now rolls +25-30% Seismic Slam damage as a fifth primary affix"

NEW CRUSADER SET!!! SHIELD BASH HERE I COME!!

Crusader
New Crusader Armor Set (Name still TBD)
(2) Set Bonus
+500 Strength
(4) Set Bonus
+100% Shield Bash Damage
+100% Sweep Attack Damage
(6) Set Bonus
Hitting an enemy with Shield Bash or Sweep Attack grants 20% Attack Speed for 3 seconds, stacking up to 5 times


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Smoke Screen
> Skill Rune - Special Recipe
> Cooldown has been removed
> Now reduces the Discipline cost to 10


Oops. Does this mean ss can now be chained w/o any cooldown reduction?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> The sell value of Health Potions and dyes has been reduced to 1 gold


RIP chinese gold farmers







.
Quote:


> Strongarm Bracers
> Now triggers from knockbacks performed by pets


I was hoping for this... now M6 DH can use impale with the stun/knockback rune to replace the bolts from sentry.


----------



## Akadaka

Wow Wrathful got huge boost that seems real Op.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> item reroll mostly. but you are talking to the guy who's farming for 20k+ arcane dust and crystals before 2.1 in hopes to craft his perfect bracers/shoulders.


not to mention any jewelry costs 900k for a single re-roll, assuming you have no imperials. That is what I've continually spent my gold on. I got a decent haunt of vaxo last night (not good, but decent with 16% poison, 8% cc, Int, and something else that I'm hoping to roll into a high chd%) that I might try to use with my weaksauce pet build if I can get a good re-roll. I'm thinking maybe if I run pets for a while I'll have better chance at finding TnT and a TMF that doesn't kick my dmg 11% in tha nutz.

In playing for a couple hours last night, I do fine on T6 solo, though it is not efficient as it takes too long to get through elites. Once someone joins the game, some of the ground effects from the elites just eat me up. I do need to re-enable ukh serpents as I am using string of skulls since I was able to roll int+vit+10% cc+dogs dmg%. with the serpents I'll have to lose vit unfortunately, but I have a second one and we'll see how well it holds up, seeing that I'll be sharing dmg with the dogs.

I am currently using RoRG and SoJ with this build. Like I said - weaksauce...







It is interesting to run as pets while a jade doctor joins. I then get to see the "grass is greener" as the jade doc mops up with each soul harvest.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> item reroll mostly. but you are talking to the guy who's farming for 20k+ arcane dust and crystals before 2.1 in hopes to craft his perfect bracers/shoulders.


Where are you farming?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> not to mention any jewelry costs 900k for a single re-roll, assuming you have no imperials. That is what I've continually spent my gold on. I got a decent haunt of vaxo last night (not good, but decent with 16% poison, 8% cc, Int, and something else that I'm hoping to roll into a high chd%) that I might try to use with my weaksauce pet build if I can get a good re-roll. I'm thinking maybe if I run pets for a while I'll have better chance at finding TnT and a TMF that doesn't kick my dmg 11% in tha nutz.
> 
> In playing for a couple hours last night, I do fine on T6 solo, though it is not efficient as it takes too long to get through elites. Once someone joins the game, some of the ground effects from the elites just eat me up. I do need to re-enable ukh serpents as I am using string of skulls since I was able to roll int+vit+10% cc+dogs dmg%. with the serpents I'll have to lose vit unfortunately, but I have a second one and we'll see how well it holds up, seeing that I'll be sharing dmg with the dogs.
> 
> I am currently using RoRG and SoJ with this build. Like I said - weaksauce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to run as pets while a jade doctor joins. I then get to see the "grass is greener" as the jade doc mops up with each soul harvest.


I tried both Jade and Pet. I think pet is way more fun. My Jade hit for like 125M in one harvest, but my dog bites for like 45m each bite like twice a second. It feels faster. Once i get Zuni's i thinik it'll be better than my Jade, because then i can use the big gargantuan, and the army.

What are you doing on T6 Solo again? Jade or pets?


----------



## yahu

For T6 solo pets. T6 solo Jade I can do, but I'm much more squishy (about half the toughness on paper, and no elite reduction) so I get caught easier. I can do it, but it is tough. My Jade build hits 500mil - 600mil, and I even feel that is pretty weak (I think only 1 x Haunt roll, terrible Quetz, no sunkeeper, etc.). I was seeing my poison dog bite for 50mil and I think as high as 70mil, and that is with a Physical dmg amulet at the moment. I don't have TnT, which is really holding me back. Either TnT or SMK would make this a much happier build.









*edit - whoops, I meant either TnT or a better TMF. SMK would be nice but I think I'd have to re-do my build again. Crap, I just realized my SoJ is still running cold. I wish I could get another to drop as I hate to roll-off a high elemental dmg buff, which would then have to be rolled back on as I go back to Jade. Someone actually gave me a SoJ in a Loot Share rift, but one of the other guys didn't have one and I was being nice (hoping that karma will get me some TnT love I guess).


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> For T6 solo pets. T6 solo Jade I can do, but I'm much more squishy (about half the toughness on paper, and no elite reduction) so I get caught easier. I can do it, but it is tough. My Jade build hits 500mil - 600mil, and I even feel that is pretty weak (I think only 1 x Haunt roll, terrible Quetz, no sunkeeper, etc.). I was seeing my poison dog bite for 50mil and I think as high as 70mil, and that is with a Physical dmg amulet at the moment. I don't have TnT, which is really holding me back. Either TnT or SMK would make this a much happier build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - whoops, I meant either TnT or a better TMF. SMK would be nice but I think I'd have to re-do my build again. Crap, I just realized my SoJ is still running cold. I wish I could get another to drop as I hate to roll-off a high elemental dmg buff, which would then have to be rolled back on as I go back to Jade. Someone actually gave me a SoJ in a Loot Share rift, but one of the other guys didn't have one and I was being nice (hoping that karma will get me some TnT love I guess).


I got my tasker and theo, and the helm, whatever its called. Still in t4 though. My dog crits for 45M, but that isn't including the posion damage. Although i don't have poison modifiers, just physical for the main attack. Am i doing that wrong? Should i use poison for the pets?


----------



## yahu

^if you're doing poison rune on the dog, then you'll want to do poison elemental as that will be a big chunk of your damage dealt. If you were hitting for 45mil without Poison elemental, you should be doing nice once you get that enabled.







I have the poison pants (swamp land I think?) and aughild bracers atm, so I'm doing a bit of poison, but not a whole lot yet. I need my amulet (which I kind of have now) and ideally SoJ; I think those are bonuses to Poison, unless you go old school Zuni boots, or something like that? There might be another piece that I'm forgetting about.

I also run addling toads for the crowd control (helps a lot in higher torments for sure). When you have the rhen ceremonial knife that doubles the explosions, toads hit well, they "guided" to enemies, and they proc twice for more syco's.

Other people have also gone with a fire build for dogs since the dog will tick fire damage every second. You can then run a cindercoat and other fire gear as needed. Unfortunately I don't run the single big dog atm as I need either a better TMF or TnT, otherwise it isn't as efficient at the moment. So I either have 4 dogs (with grave injustice) or 5 (with zombie handler, or whatever passive that makes you faster). Alternatively I could run the one that gets you 20% more armor (I think?), which would also be nice for higher torment. I think my toughness is good for now and I'd like to get them to hit harder.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^if you're doing poison rune on the dog, then you'll want to do poison elemental as that will be a big chunk of your damage dealt. If you were hitting for 45mil without Poison elemental, you should be doing nice once you get that enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the poison pants (swamp land I think?) and aughild bracers atm, so I'm doing a bit of poison, but not a whole lot yet. I need my amulet (which I kind of have now) and ideally SoJ; I think those are bonuses to Poison, unless you go old school Zuni boots, or something like that? There might be another piece that I'm forgetting about.
> 
> I also run addling toads for the crowd control (helps a lot in higher torments for sure). When you have the rhen ceremonial knife that doubles the explosions, toads hit well, they "guided" to enemies, and they proc twice for more syco's.
> 
> Other people have also gone with a fire build for dogs since the dog will tick fire damage every second. You can then run a cindercoat and other fire gear as needed. Unfortunately I don't run the single big dog atm as I need either a better TMF or TnT, otherwise it isn't as efficient at the moment. So I either have 4 dogs (with grave injustice) or 5 (with zombie handler, or whatever passive that makes you faster). Alternatively I could run the one that gets you 20% more armor (I think?), which would also be nice for higher torment. I think my toughness is good for now and I'd like to get them to hit harder.


I got a spare TMF in a game yesterday







((

If you are on from 6-9PM EST you should let me know so we can share WD Lootz.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I got a spare TMF in a game yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((
> 
> If you are on from 6-9PM EST you should let me know so we can share WD Lootz.


I'd love to. Unfortunately I have crazier hours than Crazy even. I will sometimes not get on until after midnight (PST), and depending on how I'm feeling I'll just play through the night and suffer the next day. I hope to be on quite a bit this weekend, but we'll see. 6P - 9P EST is 3P - 6P PST, so I'm usually still at work unfortunately.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Where are you farming?


T1 bounty runs

caches gives plenty of crafting mats + doing the runs themselves deliver well on that part


----------



## mr. biggums

looks like the new mantra really boosted monk's defence come this ptr patch, mostly stacking all res on my armour now except on pieces where i can roll skill damage and i'm sitting at 1500 all res with the mantra and harmany (1700 when activating).
Along with other updates the new epiphany that gives 45 spirit regen is great with sunwoku's lets me spam cyclone strike while activated.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> they have to make it rare to some extent. otherwise we'd be farming goblins for a few days in a row until we all have a few billions of gold


Why? It isn't like our gold wealth would affect others.

I have only encountered the cow level once since ROS release and I whored the game for many months.

Hopefully Blizz keeps fine tuning the GR parody between classes. Right now the 2 passive ways to play the game WD Petdoctor and DH sentry builds are the best for highest level GR's. I think this is due to melee classes eventually hitting a wall do to the extreme damage you take from being in melee range.

2.1 is super fun. I just need it to release soon.


----------



## yahu

I thought you guys were talking about "not a cow level" at first. I haven't seen the cow level, and actually this is the first I've heard of it, unless I just made that assumption obliviously before.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I thought you guys were talking about "not a cow level" at first. I haven't seen the cow level, and actually this is the first I've heard of it, unless I just made that assumption obliviously before.


Technically it's a "cow rift". There's a super small chance that your random rift and guardian will be the cow one. When I get home I can post the screenshot I have of the health globes, which are steaks.

I'm just short of paragon 500, and I've only seen the level once.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Why? It isn't like our gold wealth would affect others.
> 
> I have only encountered the cow level once since ROS release and I whored the game for many months.
> 
> Hopefully Blizz keeps fine tuning the GR parody between classes. Right now the 2 passive ways to play the game WD Petdoctor and DH sentry builds are the best for highest level GR's. I think this is due to melee classes eventually hitting a wall do to the extreme damage you take from being in melee range.
> 
> 2.1 is super fun. I just need it to release soon.


maybe they just dont want us to have fun our own way.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm just short of paragon 500, and I've only seen the level once.


Yep, almost 600 and I've only got it twice.


----------



## yahu

Oh, I've seen that level in videos. I am at 333 and I don't believe I've seen it. I always like getting rifts with the teddy bears/unicorns. It would be nice if rifts like the "cow level" paid out well since they are so rare, but it doesn't seem like that is the case.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh, I've seen that level in videos. I am at 333 and I don't believe I've seen it. I always like getting rifts with the teddy bears/unicorns. It would be nice if rifts like the "cow level" paid out well since they are so rare, but it doesn't seem like that is the case.


Jump to 30 seconds in, you can make some decent gold




I agree though, since it's so rare it should pay out a little better.


----------



## yahu

Gold, Shmold...I want some legendary drops, bay-bee! Even better if they were specific to that level. I mean the spectrum and hamburger come out of levels you can literally farm repeatedly.

That is some pretty good gold tho, and who doesn't like seeing giant cows flopping around dead.









*edit - btw, thanks for the video!


----------



## DoomDash

I don't get the appeal to the console item pictures.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I don't get the appeal to the console item pictures.


I don't really understand why people use them either.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm so excited. I misunderstood how the 6 piece bonus works, but here it is in action:


----------



## calavera

So when is this patch supposedly going live?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So when is this patch supposedly going live?


Nobody knows.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So when is this patch supposedly going live?


Soon™


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Soon™


best reply ever


----------



## Crazy9000

A trip to the PTR confirmed that blackthornes can be amazing in 2.1


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I've been looking forward to Blackthornes in 2.1. Did you find that one? If I did I'd probably be mad.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah I found it. I'm not mad because blackthornes can't roll like that on live, so if I was on live I would have just gotten high attack speed and life on hit or whatever blackthornes has there.


----------



## yahu

that Blackthorne's amulet is noice! I guess they realized everyone was insta-salvaging the old one.







Anytime I get a green amulet drop in production I mutter "twatever..."


----------



## Crazy9000

It's pretty much the perfect test realm drop, since I can keep switching the element. Only way it could be better would be if it had a socket instead of dex, so any char could use it, and put the new gems in.


----------



## yahu

^agreed on that. That video of the crusader with the 6 set bonus was good. Gets me excited to jump back into my 'sader watching videos like that...as soon as I get TnT. har har


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I found it. I'm not mad because blackthornes can't roll like that on live, so if I was on live I would have just gotten high attack speed and life on hit or whatever blackthornes has there.


Even still, you might never get one that good on 2.1 when its live.


----------



## calavera

I could probably get a good use out of the blackthorn amulet + belt for the 3 set bonus with RRoG in greater rifts with my DH. Probably more so with a monk/tank.
It's a good space filler until you craft the perfect hellfire amulet I suppose.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I could probably get a good use out of the blackthorn amulet + belt for the 3 set bonus with RRoG in greater rifts with my DH. Probably more so with a monk/tank.
> It's a good space filler until you craft the perfect hellfire amulet I suppose.


If you don't have a specific belt otherwise, 3 piece blackthorn would probably > any 5th passive... and if you get a good roll on an immunity amulet, that's probably better then an extra passive too. I have a decent witching hour though... will be a hard choice







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Even still, you might never get one that good on 2.1 when its live.


Yeah, almost no chance I will get something like that lol. I'm assuming test realm stuff rolls better to make testing easier though.


----------



## Fr0sty

eye of etclich will be best in slot for mitigation in 2.1 since they can roll like the new blackthorne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I could probably get a good use out of the blackthorn amulet + belt for the 3 set bonus with RRoG in greater rifts with my DH. Probably more so with a monk/tank.
> It's a good space filler until you craft the perfect hellfire amulet I suppose.


hellfire amulets aren't the best option as people thought.

flavor of time can roll 5 primary affix. and i bet blizzard will allow more amulets and rings to roll 5 primaries. making that 5th passive good. but not the ultimate choice over a socketed ele amulet with crit chance and crit damage.

but there comes a need for higher survival in higher difficulty that will make certain gear combo better than others.

almost all of our gears are aimed at dps at the loss of survival, string of ears,eye of etlich,aughild 2 & 3pc makes up for alot of that. and that is the direction i'll go for 2.1.

i hope it works out as good as i hoped.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A trip to the PTR confirmed that blackthornes can be amazing in 2.1


... it's still garbage







necklace slot is way to expensive too waste on blackthorn. you will be wearing one of the immunity necklace, or hellfire amulet on that slot no matter the build. (unless it's a required slot for your 5+1 piece bonus that your entire build is dependent on)


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ... it's still garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace slot is way to expensive too waste on blackthorn. you will be wearing one of the immunity necklace, or hellfire amulet on that slot no matter the build. (unless it's a required slot for your 5+1 piece bonus that your entire build is dependent on)


I disagree. Amulet + Belt + RRoG will beat out almost everything you mentioned. Sure the element absorbs are good, but the are situational. The HF amulet will be good as well, but don't be surprised to see lots of black thornes.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I disagree. Amulet + Belt + RRoG will beat out almost everything you mentioned. Sure the element absorbs are good, but the are situational. The HF amulet will be good as well, but don't be surprised to see lots of black thornes.


maybe i should clarify, my main currently wears a full set of blackthorn(on purpose), it's currently the only build i know of that allows for blackthorn set to be worn w/o gimping anything. but the neck is replaced by RROG because i'm actually wearing the immune to fire necklace.(it's nice to be immune to fire chain







) so don't think i feel blackthorn is not worth wearing since it's what i have on my main







neck is simply too expensive of a slot to waste on blackthorn even IF you wear the full blackthorn set


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ... it's still garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> necklace slot is way to expensive too waste on blackthorn. you will be wearing one of the immunity necklace, or hellfire amulet on that slot no matter the build. (unless it's a required slot for your 5+1 piece bonus that your entire build is dependent on)


can you swap inside a greater rifts? nope. blackthorne 3pc bonus is like a mini aughild. wich is far better vs any kind of damage. rather than being vs a single immunity
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> maybe i should clarify, my main currently wears a full set of blackthorn(on purpose), it's currently the only build i know of that allows for blackthorn set to be worn w/o gimping anything. but the neck is replaced by RROG because i'm actually wearing the immune to fire necklace.(it's nice to be immune to fire chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so don't think i feel blackthorn is not worth wearing since it's what i have on my main
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neck is simply too expensive of a slot to waste on blackthorn even IF you wear the full blackthorn set


still using that 0dog build ?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> still using that 0dog build ?


shhh we don't want bliz to kill it before 2.1 comes out


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> shhh we don't want bliz to kill it before 2.1 comes out


sacrifice has been destroyed completly on the ptr for 2.1. the only rune that will see any use is provoke the pack.

and i doubt you can solo t6 with that 0dog build anyway.

i sure as hell wouldnt mind being fed globes all day.

could be fun to see crazy fetish critting for 60+mil each on elites









harrington proc + big bad voodoo + hexing pants + ptv puts my pet doctors dps at about 4.5m dps without globes

and said fetish crit for the mid 40's into the higher 40's. highest i've seen was 49mil. and that is with 15% fa on chest and 12 or 13 on shoulder. without stone of jordan but aughild 3pc bonus.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sacrifice has been destroyed completly on the ptr for 2.1. the only rune that will see any use is provoke the pack.
> 
> and i doubt you can solo t6 with that 0dog build anyway.


this is what i HOPE the devs are thinking and leave us alone








but no. the true power of 0dog does not reside in solo game


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> this is what i HOPE the devs are thinking and leave us alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no. the true power of 0dog does not reside in solo game


are you on the ocn clan? could be fun playing together when 2.1 finally hits live servers. see how far in greater rifts we could get due to those globe buff


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> are you on the ocn clan? could be fun playing together when 2.1 finally hits live servers. see how far in greater rifts we could get due to those globe buff


no i'm not in the OCN clan. i usually just play with my RL friend when i play







and yes it's our speculation that the key to breaking GRift 40 will reside in globes so we wont testing it on PTR







0dog has had enough nerfs and don't need any more







most people don't realize how powerful a "purpose built team" can be when 0dog is involved







when the team is properly built to specifically take advantage of what 0dog can offer, the power of each team member is easily double if not tripled. this should allow for some interesting GRift rankings


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> no i'm not in the OCN clan. i usually just play with my RL friend when i play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes it's our speculation that the key to breaking GRift 40 will reside in globes so we wont testing it on PTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0dog has had enough nerfs and don't need any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't realize how powerful a "purpose built team" can be when 0dog is involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the team is properly built to specifically take advantage of what 0dog can offer, the power of each team member is easily double if not tripled. this should allow for some interesting GRift rankings


the reason i asked so is because i dont seriously think a 0dog wd could help a group at higher diff than level 30.

but i could be wrong and i would love to be proved wrong on that subject


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the reason i asked so is because i dont seriously think a 0dog wd could help a group at higher diff than level 30.
> 
> but i could be wrong and i would love to be proved wrong on that subject


depends on the group. for example. a sentry build DH benefits little from 0dog due to the fact that a good portion of their dps is actually based on sentry. a fetish build WD doesn't benefit from 0dog pass GRiff 34 due to the fact that at that difficulty, their fetish is 1 shotted by ground effect like lighening sparks etc... you can't heal something if it dies with 1 hit. there are other "more compatible" builds that function well with 0dog beyond GRift 34, but they have to be purpose built in both skill as well as equipment. it's one of the reason why i group with my RL firends because both the gears and skills are built around the 0dog. when i log on, my friend switch out his whole set of gear and a few skills just so he can take advantage of what i bring. 0dog at high GRift needs to be carried and w/o specific builds, you wont be able to carry anyone at GRift 30+ and still expect a win. 0dog does not work at high GRift unless the entire team is built around it.

I would actually be very interested to see how the 2.1 wizards would do if they knew how to synergize with 0dog build


----------



## DoomDash

Wonder how Boulder barbs would be with 0dog.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Wonder how Boulder barbs would be with 0dog.


should be amazing,just like meteor wizzard.

any class that has a spell that deals more damage with the more ressource spent benefits from having near max ressource at all time


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> should be amazing,just like meteor wizzard.
> 
> any class that has a spell that deals more damage with the more ressource spent benefits from having near max ressource at all time


depends on the player too. high skill level with practiced animation canceling is required to take advantage of what 0dog can offer. 0dog also boosts survivability at GRift 40+, at least for a few more GRift lvls with properly dressed team. problem with barb is actually they are too mobile to take advantage of 0dog. meaning if they jump outside of my view screen, they aren't getting the benefit of what i can offer. obviously with more disciplined group, that is less of an issue. but in pub games, they are practically useless


----------



## JR88

People are still playing D3 really? xD


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> People are still playing D3 really? xD


Yep! Most people are getting ready for patch 2.1, as its a huge fantastic update.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yep! Most people are getting ready for patch 2.1, as its a huge fantastic update.


I just want Critical Mass back...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> depends on the player too. high skill level with practiced animation canceling is required to take advantage of what 0dog can offer. 0dog also boosts survivability at GRift 40+, at least for a few more GRift lvls with properly dressed team. problem with barb is actually they are too mobile to take advantage of 0dog. meaning if they jump outside of my view screen, they aren't getting the benefit of what i can offer. obviously with more disciplined group, that is less of an issue. but in pub games, they are practically useless


what torment does your group run at? and can the members run t6 solo without you to provide globes is the real question. and if so,what sort of stats class and build do they run. because i just dont see how a 0dog build would make a difference past 35 greater rift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just want Critical Mass back...


get a wand of woh and wait for 2.1 legendary gems. you'll have something that feels like the old crit mass wicked wind build.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what torment does your group run at? and can the members run t6 solo without you to provide globes is the real question. and if so,what sort of stats class and build do they run. because i just dont see how a 0dog build would make a difference past 35 greater rift
> get a wand of woh and wait for 2.1 legendary gems. you'll have something that feels like the old crit mass wicked wind build.


Still farming for Woh... in the meantime, I've found the following wands:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Atrophy Plan
Serpent's Sparker
Gesture of Orpheus x2
Slorak's Madness
Chantodo's Will
Hollowed Plan
Starfire



I need Woh and want Fragment of Destiny.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what torment does your group run at? and can the members run t6 solo without you to provide globes is the real question. and if so,what sort of stats class and build do they run. because i just dont see how a 0dog build would make a difference past 35 greater rift
> get a wand of woh and wait for 2.1 legendary gems. you'll have something that feels like the old crit mass wicked wind build.


the only time we don't run T6 is when we are doing split cache runs. otherwise, there is little reason to run anything other then T6 for us. solo wise, obviously my 0dog can't solo since it's a 0dps build, but all other members can solo T6 with 1 hand tied behind their back







with 2.1, T6 will be meaningless since everything will be based on GRift if you cant do T6 blindfolded, there is no reason to even try GRift. people i work with should have no problems reaching GRift 30. but beyond that, they will need my help. we are aiming for GRift40, that seems to be the current difficulty barrier (since they nerfed alot of the OP stuff like furnace rimeheart and palm) other successful abilities/strats has taken similar hit on PTR so we aren't testing 0dog on it. 0dog is dead enough as is. we don't need them to pull a critical mass on us.


----------



## MistaBernie

So, am I wrong in thinking that if you're not able to hang in T6 when 2.1 comes out, you're basically doomed and wont be doing GRifts until you can? Because (even though I haven't had a chance to play much lately), while my leapquake barb is pretty good, I highly doubt he (or any of my other toons) are T6 viable..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So, am I wrong in thinking that if you're not able to hang in T6 when 2.1 comes out, you're basically doomed and wont be doing GRifts until you can? Because (even though I haven't had a chance to play much lately), while my leapquake barb is pretty good, I highly doubt he (or any of my other toons) are T6 viable..


There are a ton of buffs incoming for other skills as well as legendary gems, so that could greatly help you out.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So, am I wrong in thinking that if you're not able to hang in T6 when 2.1 comes out, you're basically doomed and wont be doing GRifts until you can? Because (even though I haven't had a chance to play much lately), while my leapquake barb is pretty good, I highly doubt he (or any of my other toons) are T6 viable..


Have no fear. GRifts are just the new Epeen measurement in patch 2.1

The good news is, there are no items gated to high tier GRifts, so you can experience the game the same as everyone else.

With the many buffs in 2.1 you might find that you can do higher tier content with your current gear.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Did they nerf splosion palm yet?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So, am I wrong in thinking that if you're not able to hang in T6 when 2.1 comes out, you're basically doomed and wont be doing GRifts until you can? Because (even though I haven't had a chance to play much lately), while my leapquake barb is pretty good, I highly doubt he (or any of my other toons) are T6 viable..


The great rift starts at about normal difficulty, and starts to scale up. Anyone can play the great rifts, you just won't get as far as people with better gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Did they nerf splosion palm yet?


In 2.1 explosion palm is weapon damage based, not monster HP based.


----------



## lemans81

Damn I miss playing with you guys.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Damn I miss playing with you guys.


I like your phrasing.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The great rift starts at about normal difficulty, and starts to scale up. Anyone can play the great rifts, you just won't get as far as people with better gear.
> In 2.1 explosion palm is weapon damage based, not monster HP based.


I know, what I meant was is 2.1 live yet. Now that I'm home it's easy to find out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I know, what I meant was is 2.1 live yet. Now that I'm home it's easy to find out.


2.1 is probably still at least a month away







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I know, what I meant was is 2.1 live yet. Now that I'm home it's easy to find out.


Soon™


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Soon™


Did they change the trailer(s) and remove the Soon? 9+ months = worst case of blue *uhum, not sure if the term is appropriate to use on here* ever edit: nevermind, wasn't even looking at the older trailers, no wonder I feel like i'm gonna explode

Anyway, regarding D3, new post about the vault/goblin portals on D3 up on main site - Thinking With Portals (hehe thumbs up for the reference as long as Valve is cool with it), and I totally kind of predicted goblins have a leader back here http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14510012


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Did they change the trailer(s) and remove the Soon? 9+ months = worst case of blue *uhum, not sure if the term is appropriate to use on here* ever edit: nevermind, wasn't even looking at the older trailers, no wonder I feel like i'm gonna explode
> 
> Anyway, regarding D3, new post about the vault/goblin portals on D3 up on main site - Thinking With Portals (hehe thumbs up for the reference as long as Valve is cool with it), and I totally kind of predicted goblins have a leader back here http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/14510012


Not sure if they took it out but this game needs a serious content addition.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not sure if they took it out but this game needs a serious content addition.


POE did it right with how you randomize maps with currency. It would add a lot of life to current Rifting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> POE did it right with how you randomize maps with currency. It would add a lot of life to current Rifting.


POE had done a lot of things correctly that I wish D3 would learn from, all for a fraction of the game budget. It is what it is though.


----------



## DoomDash

There is plenty POE doesn't have right compared to D3 though as well.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> There is plenty POE doesn't have right compared to D3 though as well.


You mean they don't have online only mode?

What a shame.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> There is plenty POE doesn't have right compared to D3 though as well.


If they had the same budget that D3 had as well as the timeframe, I am sure this would not be true personally. I'm going to stop talking about this right now, because it will only just piss me off about the D3 dev team.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You mean they don't have online only mode?
> 
> What a shame.


Never bothered me. What would be the point of PoE offline anyway? Single player PoE would be terrible the game still doesn't feel finished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If they had the same budget that D3 had as well as the timeframe, I am sure this would not be true personally. I'm going to stop talking about this right now, because it will only just piss me off about the D3 dev team.


POE is amazing for what it is, no doubt, and D3 is a disappointment for what it is, big time.

It is improving though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Never bothered me. What would be the point of PoE offline anyway? Single player PoE would be terrible the game still doesn't feel finished.
> 
> POE is amazing for what it is, no doubt, and D3 is a disappointment for what it is, big time.
> 
> It is improving though.


PoE may not be finished, but its end game is already far more polished than D3 IMO. As far as improving goes, well you know what they say; when you hit rock bottom, the only direction to go is up.


----------



## IntempestaNox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You mean they don't have online only mode?
> 
> What a shame.


Why does everyone think an offline d3 would be better? Have you played the offline console versions? They're a complete and utter joke, everyone uses hacked items/gear. If d3 didn't have the online requirement I would never touch the game. No point trying or playing when I could have better weapons than you can find in the game.

http://i.imgur.com/Bv7LkKC.jpg


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntempestaNox*
> 
> Why does everyone think an offline d3 would be better? Have you played the offline console versions? They're a complete and utter joke, everyone uses hacked items/gear. If d3 didn't have the online requirement I would never touch the game. No point trying or playing when I could have better weapons than you can find in the game.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Bv7LkKC.jpg


- Because desyncing sucks?
- Because internet outages exist, especially in more challenged areas of the world?
- Because it makes no difference to you (plus none of your business) if someone else is playing SINGLE PLAYER offline and hacks weapons?


----------



## IntempestaNox

- Because desyncing sucks? - Even with my rural connection, this excuse gets old.

- Because internet outages exist, especially in more challenged areas of the world? - Great so play a different game for the whole hour or two the internet is down...

- Because it makes no difference to you (plus none of your business) if someone else is playing SINGLE PLAYER offline and hacks weapons? - On the consoles if I try and join any game with other people they have all hacked items (It's not just offline single player). Can only imagine how dumb PvP would be on consoles.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> PoE may not be finished, but its end game is already far more polished than D3 IMO. As far as improving goes, well you know what they say; when you hit rock bottom, the only direction to go is up.


I couldn't enjoy the game enough to get to the end game ( level 60 marauder ), but my friends told me it was WAYYYY too much of a grind to get maps. I'm sure the end game has more to do, but is it as fun? I would say that is arguable. The reason I play D3 is fun factor. I don't really enjoy it right now, but 2.1 is fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Because desyncing sucks?
> - Because internet outages exist, especially in more challenged areas of the world?
> - Because it makes no difference to you (plus none of your business) if someone else is playing SINGLE PLAYER offline and hacks weapons?


Guess some people think that sucks, but most people these days don't have that problem. Also, D3 is not what I'd want to play single player, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## hyujmn

Did anyone here play Borderlands? That was a game in which character data was stored client side (basically like offline?) And it was incredibly simple to mod items and levels and gold, etc...

It's the exact same thing that would happen to D3 if there were an offline mode.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Did anyone here play Borderlands? That was a game in which character data was stored client side (basically like offline?) And it was incredibly simple to mod items and levels and gold, etc...
> 
> It's the exact same thing that would happen to D3 if there were an offline mode.


Yep, just like open D2. I just don't see the point of splitting the community up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntempestaNox*
> 
> - Because desyncing sucks? - Even with my rural connection, this excuse gets old.
> 
> - Because internet outages exist, especially in more challenged areas of the world? - Great so play a different game for the whole hour or two the internet is down...
> 
> - Because it makes no difference to you (plus none of your business) if someone else is playing SINGLE PLAYER offline and hacks weapons? - On the consoles if I try and join any game with other people they have all hacked items (It's not just offline single player). Can only imagine how dumb PvP would be on consoles.


- Excuse may be "old" to you, but it is not old for people who do have slow/spotty connections.
- Not everyone wants to do that. Instead of being able to play whenever, they are forced to play it only when they have internet.
- That is because the console version screwed up; online mode should ALWAYS be server side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I couldn't enjoy the game enough to get to the end game ( level 60 marauder ), but my friends told me it was WAYYYY too much of a grind to get maps. I'm sure the end game has more to do, but is it as fun? I would say that is arguable. The reason I play D3 is fun factor. I don't really enjoy it right now, but 2.1 is fun.
> Guess some people think that sucks, but most people these days don't have that problem. Also, D3 is not what I'd want to play single player, but that's just my opinion.


PoE is not for everyone. I didn't mind the grind because I loved the battle system and skill tree. I loved that if I screwed up making a character, that is on ME. PoE is a game from people looking for an actual aRPG experience where as D3 has abandoned that for simple fun. Grinding for maps is not hard either IMO. I have soooo many 70+ maps to play with personally when I go back to the game.

Not saying that most people do, just that it should have been an OPTION. Options are ALWAYS good. Forced decisions are NOT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Did anyone here play Borderlands? That was a game in which character data was stored client side (basically like offline?) And it was incredibly simple to mod items and levels and gold, etc...
> 
> It's the exact same thing that would happen to D3 if there were an offline mode.


Just because there is an offline mode, does NOT mean that the online mode has to be client side. You CAN separate the 2. Online mode would be server side and offline mode would be client side.

Ok, now I am REALLY done talking about PoE here.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> PoE is not for everyone. I didn't mind the grind because I loved the battle system and skill tree. I loved that if I screwed up making a character, that is on ME. PoE is a game from people looking for an actual aRPG experience where as D3 has abandoned that for simple fun.


I feel like D3 is simple fun, but too simple, and PoE is on the completely opposite spectrum which makes it less fun and easy to get into. This is why D2 constantly gets praised as the best ARPG, because it's basically in the sweet spot some where in between D3 and PoE.

The reason I prefer D3 or simple fun, is because I'm 30 now, wife, kid, a huge back log of unbeaten games, and a bunch of other games I like to still play that are for serious time ( like starcraft 2 or tekken ).
D3 is simple, fun, and still has plenty of monsters to slay with friends, without having to look at a meta game of builds. I don't want to invest the time to game like PoE if I'm going to play an ARPG, why not just MMO or play an actual high skill cap game instead? I play D3 because its got a great fun foundation for slaying monsters.

Maybe if I was 20 and single I would like PoE more.


----------



## IntempestaNox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Excuse may be "old" to you, but it is not old for people who do have slow/spotty connections.
> - Not everyone wants to do that. Instead of being able to play whenever, they are forced to play it only when they have internet.
> - That is because the console version screwed up; online mode should ALWAYS be server side.
> PoE is not for everyone. I didn't mind the grind because I loved the battle system and skill tree. I loved that if I screwed up making a character, that is on ME. PoE is a game from people looking for an actual aRPG experience where as D3 has abandoned that for simple fun. Grinding for maps is not hard either IMO. I have soooo many 70+ maps to play with personally when I go back to the game.
> 
> Not saying that most people do, just that it should have been an OPTION. Options are ALWAYS good. Forced decisions are NOT.
> Just because there is an offline mode, does NOT mean that the online mode has to be client side. You CAN separate the 2. Online mode would be server side and offline mode would be client side.
> 
> Ok, now I am REALLY done talking about PoE here.


Not sure how you can justify d3's desync as a turn off and then somewhat talk about poe as a good game. PoE's hardcore is a complete failure until they fix there desync/rubberbanding. I can't stand to play PoE as the desync/rubberbanding is unbareable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I feel like D3 is simple fun, but too simple, and PoE is on the completely opposite spectrum which makes it less fun and easy to get into. This is why D2 constantly gets praised as the best ARPG, because it's basically in the sweet spot some where in between D3 and PoE.
> 
> The reason I prefer D3 or simple fun, is because I'm 30 now, wife, kid, a huge back log of unbeaten games, and a bunch of other games I like to still play that are for serious time ( like starcraft 2 or tekken ).
> D3 is simple, fun, and still has plenty of monsters to slay with friends, without having to look at a meta game of builds. I don't want to invest the time to game like PoE if I'm going to play an ARPG, why not just MMO or play an actual high skill cap game instead? I play D3 because its got a great fun foundation for slaying monsters.
> 
> Maybe if I was 20 and single I would like PoE more.


I definitely see and understand the pro's and con's of simple fun, but like you said, D3 took it too far. It is too dumbed down where the focus of the game has completely shifted from the more hardcore players to the casual players. IMO this is better in the short run to get as many players as possible, but in the long run, the community that sustains it suffers.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I definitely see and understand the pro's and con's of simple fun, but like you said, D3 took it too far. It is too dumbed down where the focus of the game has completely shifted from the more hardcore players to the casual players. IMO this is better in the short run to get as many players as possible, but in the long run, the community that sustains it suffers.


The thing is, D3 is learning to become more hardcore. It's still more casual, but the fans are going to beat them into that sweet spot eventually. It's still a major disappointment no matter how you dice it, but I think in the end it will be pretty good. It's kind of like path of exile, a work in progress, but going from casual to slightly less casual... while I don't know if PoE will ever change its hardcore theme, which is why I have no interest.

But for me, if I want hardcore game play, I'll play Starcraft 2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntempestaNox*
> 
> Not sure how you can justify d3's desync as a turn off and then somewhat talk about poe as a good game. PoE's hardcore is a complete failure until they fix there desync/rubberbanding. I can't stand to play PoE as the desync/rubberbanding is unbareable.


1. I am talking about desync being a turnoff in relation to OFFLINE mode. Context, friend.
2. I desync in D3 just as much as I do in PoE. Considering the budget spent on D3 and the cost to buy the game, this is unacceptable.
3. Since both de-sync all the time, I consider one superior over the other in terms of actual gameplay


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. I am talking about desync being a turnoff in relation to OFFLINE mode. Context, friend.
> 2. I desync in D3 just as much as I do in PoE. Considering the budget spent on D3 and the cost to buy the game, this is unacceptable.
> 3. Since both de-sync all the time, I consider one superior over the other in terms of actual gameplay


Why do you desync? Anyway you can combat that problem?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I definitely see and understand the pro's and con's of simple fun, but like you said, D3 took it too far. It is too dumbed down where the focus of the game has completely shifted from the more hardcore players to the casual players. IMO this is better in the short run to get as many players as possible, but in the long run, the community that sustains it suffers.


I see lots of players who don't have sockets in their weapons and big things like that. Understanding the exact game mechanics behind your build can go a long way too. The "+damage and +toughness" ratings the game gives you for comparing items helps players get into the game, but you can't build a (good) character just using those.

Either way, I like D3 a lot now. I probably have less then 10 hours in other games since RoS came out, and I play every night.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why do you desync? Anyway you can combat that problem?


I am not sure why. It is pretty random honestly, though obviously when a ton of stuff is happening on the screen it happens more. Like yesterday night I ran probably 30-40 feet and then snapped back to my original start location. I could still actually see the fire trail from my Firewalkers from where I previously walked. In PoE, there exists the /OOS command but there is no such thing that I am aware of for D3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I see lots of players who don't have sockets in their weapons and big things like that. Understanding the exact game mechanics behind your build can go a long way too. The "+damage and +toughness" ratings the game gives you for comparing items helps players get into the game, but you can't build a (good) character just using those.
> 
> Either way, I like D3 a lot now. I probably have less then 10 hours in other games since RoS came out, and I play every night.


I personally feel my build is well designed and synergies well. I am always open to feedback though! Here is my profile.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IntempestaNox*
> 
> Why does everyone think an offline d3 would be better? Have you played the offline console versions? They're a complete and utter joke, everyone uses hacked items/gear. If d3 didn't have the online requirement I would never touch the game. No point trying or playing when I could have better weapons than you can find in the game.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Bv7LkKC.jpg


People just want the option of being able to play a game with out the need for an internet connection. I can see both sides of the argument but in this case we all knew D3 for PC was online only and we bought in anyways, so it is what it is.

The console version is amazing fun in its own right. The active dodge mechanic on the console version gives the game a amazing action feel. More so than the PC IMO. The controls work so well I wish they would implement a controller option for the PC. There is a mod/hack out there that allows this but it isn't that good.

As for the hacked/duped items. Yeah that happens in any game where the data is stored client side. You don't have to play with those people. I played countless hours in public groups. There was the occasional hacked item character and we asked them to leave. Not a big deal.

Why doesn't the PC version have the Nemesis feature that the console does? That is a pretty sweet little addition.


----------



## DoomDash

Dodge would be very nice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Dodge would be very nice.


I would love to have dodge! I also want them to lower the CDR of Teleport the skill AND have a set loot table AND make the cow level summonable. To hell with that pony level or whatever the hell it's called. Zombie Cain would be awesome too!


----------



## yahu

^I'm really not trying to sound like an ass and I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic...but some of those sound like personal problems. Maybe it is the combination of your avatar but in my head I hear:
- "WAAAH, I want my CDR lowered" *poof* now the game is even more cake (what was that Doom said about it being too easy?). BTW - someone else wants it lower still, and another wants it even lower than that.
- "WAAAH, I want a set loot table" *poof* again, overly easy (though I certainly would pay good money to get some GD ITEMS LIKE TNT!!!) pardon my rant...
- "WAAAH, I want to play with cows" ok, maybe that is a legitimate ask. I honestly don't know cause I don't really care to play with cows, especially considering that level doesn't seem to get you any better loot

there is no way any company for any amount of development/money will appease everyone at all times. Like Doom said, I think the game is getting better, and I'm looking forward to 2.1. Again, apologies for coming across as an ass. I guess I'm having a bad day and these seem relatively minor in the grand scheme of things. I might re-read this later and delete the post.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'm really not trying to sound like an ass and I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic...but some of those sound like personal problems. Maybe it is the combination of your avatar but in my head I hear:
> - "WAAAH, I want my CDR lowered" *poof* now the game is even more cake (what was that Doom said about it being too easy?). BTW - someone else wants it lower still, and another wants it even lower than that.
> - "WAAAH, I want a set loot table" *poof* again, overly easy (though I certainly would pay good money to get some GD ITEMS LIKE TNT!!!) pardon my rant...
> - "WAAAH, I want to play with cows" ok, maybe that is a legitimate ask. I honestly don't know cause I don't really care to play with cows, especially considering that level doesn't seem to get you any better loot
> 
> there is no way any company for any amount of development/money will appease everyone at all times. Like Doom said, I think the game is getting better, and I'm looking forward to 2.1. Again, apologies for coming across as an ass. I guess I'm having a bad day and these seem relatively minor in the grand scheme of things. I might re-read this later and delete the post.


It's called wishful thinking (sort of like an adult pretending to wish to Santa), meaning I full well would not expect that from D3 who improves at a snail's pace. I fully expect them to screw up over and over until they finally get some things right. The grand scheme is full of things that I have given up on ever happening. I think most have too; better itemization and more creative sources of DPS.

As for my other wishes, consider it reminiscing of the days of my CM Wizard who could lower CDR before Blizzard destroyed it. Set loot tables are not easy. It simply allows for TARGETED farming. One can choose to farm rifts for diverse loot, bosses for specific loot. You don't even have to have much higher drop changes, just enough that it matters. What I am referring to when I say I want a set loot table is not whining or a personal problem, but rather a wish for more things to do in this game were in D2.

Cow level is rare for no good reason. Like you said, it does not seem to give you better loot.so why make it so rare for a fanbase that was dying to see it only to be slapped in the face by pony level. It's basically another slap in the face to a fan base that loved the D2 cow level. "Mooh mooh mooh... MOOH!" Oh those meat grinder days...

I digress, the whole point of my post was a wishful thinking. It is not a bad game. By comparison to the garbage today, it can even be called a "good" game. It just comparable to poop following its predecessor. Believe me, there is nothing more Blizzard can do to disappoint me with this game; there is no direction for them to go but up. I like each game change (save for nerfs and "fixes") because it brings D3 closer to D2.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally feel my build is well designed and synergies well. I am always open to feedback though! Here is my profile.


Looks like you need some +meteor % on your gear, assuming you're trying to use tal rasha's meteor for your damage. If it can roll on boots, that's the perfect place to start now that you have enough paragon points to not need move speed on boots.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like you need some +meteor % on your gear, assuming you're trying to use tal rasha's meteor for your damage. If it can roll on boots, that's the perfect place to start now that you have enough paragon points to not need move speed on boots.


I was thinking eventually converting to fire damage once I get Woh as well. I will see if boots roll meteors. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was thinking eventually converting to fire damage once I get Woh as well. I will see if boots roll meteors. Thanks!


About 1 out of every 65 unique wands will be a wand of woh, assuming I know how to math and 1.52% = 1/65: http://diablo.incgamers.com/forums/threads/legendary-drop-rates-data-torment-drop.858143/

So it may take some searching to find. You can get lucky though, I found two Ice climbers within a week on my DH, and they have the same drop chance out of boot drops.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> About 1 out of every 65 unique wands will be a wand of woh, assuming I know how to math and 1.52% = 1/65: http://diablo.incgamers.com/forums/threads/legendary-drop-rates-data-torment-drop.858143/
> 
> So it may take some searching to find. You can get lucky though, I found two Ice climbers within a week on my DH, and they have the same drop chance out of boot drops.


It's going to be tough losing out on Thundersky though. I will need to find a lightning proc for meteors. I just rerolled for %meteor on boots and %explosive blast on shoulders. WOOT!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's going to be tough losing out on Thundersky though. I will need to find a lightning proc for meteors. I just rerolled for %meteor on boots and %explosive blast on shoulders. WOOT!


I think @Cotton has a woh, he might be able to help you figure out what gear complements it best. I'm guessing you would want to just drop the meteor and focus on explosive blast.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's called wishful thinking (sort of like an adult pretending to wish to Santa), meaning I full well would not expect that from D3 who improves at a snail's pace. I fully expect them to screw up over and over until they finally get some things right. The grand scheme is full of things that I have given up on ever happening. I think most have too; better itemization and more creative sources of DPS.
> 
> As for my other wishes, consider it reminiscing of the days of my CM Wizard who could lower CDR before Blizzard destroyed it. Set loot tables are not easy. It simply allows for TARGETED farming. One can choose to farm rifts for diverse loot, bosses for specific loot. You don't even have to have much higher drop changes, just enough that it matters. What I am referring to when I say I want a set loot table is not whining or a personal problem, but rather a wish for more things to do in this game were in D2.
> 
> Cow level is rare for no good reason. Like you said, it does not seem to give you better loot.so why make it so rare for a fanbase that was dying to see it only to be slapped in the face by pony level. It's basically another slap in the face to a fan base that loved the D2 cow level. "Mooh mooh mooh... MOOH!" Oh those meat grinder days...
> 
> I digress, the whole point of my post was a wishful thinking. It is not a bad game. By comparison to the garbage today, it can even be called a "good" game. It just comparable to poop following its predecessor. Believe me, there is nothing more Blizzard can do to disappoint me with this game; there is no direction for them to go but up. I like each game change (save for nerfs and "fixes") because it brings D3 closer to D2.


Fair enough. I didn't really play D2 so I don't have that context. Apologies again for my post...it has been a bad week and that was likely coming from a bad place.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Fair enough. I didn't really play D2 so I don't have that context. Apologies again for my post...it has been a bad week and that was likely coming from a bad place.


No worries! We all have bad moments in life. I totally get that feeling,


----------



## hyujmn

I picked up a pretty sick Talisman of Aranoch tonight.

702 Dexterity
96% CHD
12% LoH
Socket

I plan on rerolling the LoH to an elemental dmg and then waiting til 2.1 for a Legendary gem. Should be sick!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was playing the "How many Magefists does it take to make a TnT/Firebirds" game last night. It was so fun!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was playing the "How many Magefists does it take to make a TnT/Firebirds" game last night. It was so fun!


I have both TnT and Firebirds, does that make me special?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I have both TnT and Firebirds, does that make me special?


No, just a bad, bad person because I am feeling like a covetous ass. Just kidding! well except about me being covetous... I want those gloves!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No, just a bad, bad person because I am feeling like a covetous ass. Just kidding! well except about me being covetous... I want those gloves!


Well that RORG i got last night sucked, but it was my 2nd one in like 50 bounties.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Well that RORG i got last night sucked, but it was my 2nd one in like 50 bounties.


I really hate you now...


----------



## yahu

TnT have eluded me after ~40k shards. I haven't gotten a chance to play all week though, and the vision (literally dreamt this the night before they left) of finding a SMK while my wife and kids were away is quickly becoming a non-reality (they get back tomorrow sometime).









I have been trying to roll for TnT with my wizard, and I have gotten 2 or 3 firebirds, but I don't think any have been worth keeping at this point even. Good to know they might be a little rarer, as I'll pay closer attention to the stats instead of comparing them simply to whatever I have equipped at the moment (I rarely play my wizard, so I can't recall).

I'm planning on trying to marathon D3 tonight as the last chance before the family gets home. Here's hoping for some drops!


----------



## DoomDash

I've found two pairs in 400 paragon levels, one for STR, one for DEX, both with crappy rolls. But I don't spend shards on gloves often.


----------



## Crazy9000

3 Pairs of TnT here. Found all with my DH, got 2 STR and 1 INT -.-

The roll of the int one makes up for it though


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 3 Pairs of TnT here. Found all with my DH, got 2 STR and 1 INT -.-
> 
> The roll of the int one makes up for it though


Man those are so nice!


----------



## MistaBernie

Crazy just got me a Kridershot for my DH that I never play. That is all.


----------



## yahu

damn Crazy, them's is nice!!! Dangit, my DH is the one toon I haven't gotten up as I've been slow-rolling it with my 8 year old's first character. With my kids being gone, that toon has sat at ~45 for 3 weeks. I should just push her to 70 tonight and start rollin' them bones!


----------



## MistaBernie

1500 shards, no legendaries. Smells like they quietly rolled back the drop rates, but I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> 1500 shards, no legendaries. Smells like they quietly rolled back the drop rates, but I guess I could be wrong.


Pretty common.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> 1500 shards, no legendaries. Smells like they quietly rolled back the drop rates, but I guess I could be wrong.


Ninja nerfs and "fixes" don't surprise me at all. In additional to being brain dead incompetent, the D3 dev team also don't believe in letting the players decide what is "fun" most of the time. If we discover a fun build, it is expected to be nerfed shortly after.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> damn Crazy, them's is nice!!! Dangit, my DH is the one toon I haven't gotten up as I've been slow-rolling it with my 8 year old's first character. With my kids being gone, that toon has sat at ~45 for 3 weeks. I should just push her to 70 tonight and start rollin' them bones!


Add Crazy9000#1143 and I can run you through some T5 with my 3 Demon hunters. They all have marauder set so you could get some nice hand me downs to get started.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> 1500 shards, no legendaries. Smells like they quietly rolled back the drop rates, but I guess I could be wrong.


That happens to me all the time... Then I'll just gamble some shards and not care, and get 3 back to back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ninja nerfs and "fixes" don't surprise me at all. In additional to being brain dead incompetent, the D3 dev team also don't believe in letting the players decide what is "fun" most of the time. If we discover a fun build, it is expected to be nerfed shortly after.


I think they've announced every single change they've done since RoS launched (haven't payed close enough attention to say always). Be very careful with suspecting random ninja nerfs- that quickly leads to loot conspiracy theories and "junger rules" bounty runs.

Since the loot drops based on % chances, very random stuff can happen that makes it easy to see patterns that aren't there. You can gamble 500 blood shards and get 10 legends, and gamble 10,000 and get none, without them touching the drop rates.


----------



## mr. biggums

playing around on the ptr with the monk some more, new sunwuko change is nice threw up a vid of doing a t6 rift sound didn't record for some reason but what can you do shadowplay is buggy at best


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Add Crazy9000#1143 and I can run you through some T5 with my 3 Demon hunters. They all have marauder set so you could get some nice hand me downs to get started.
> That happens to me all the time... Then I'll just gamble some shards and not care, and get 3 back to back.
> I think they've announced every single change they've done since RoS launched (haven't payed close enough attention to say always). Be very careful with suspecting random ninja nerfs- that quickly leads to loot conspiracy theories and "junger rules" bounty runs.
> 
> Since the loot drops based on % chances, very random stuff can happen that makes it easy to see patterns that aren't there. You can gamble 500 blood shards and get 10 legends, and gamble 10,000 and get none, without them touching the drop rates.


Perhaps things have changed in RoS, but all the behind the curtain ninja nerfs really put the seed of distrust in me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone playing anything?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone playing anything?


I'm just about to head home from work. GF is gone all morning tomorrow so might crack an energy drink and get some decent play time in.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Since the loot drops based on % chances, very random stuff can happen that makes it easy to see patterns that aren't there. You can gamble 500 blood shards and get 10 legends, and gamble 10,000 and get none, without them touching the drop rates.


So true! Quite frustrating when you're in a drought too. Last week I had a string of 4 rifts, 650 shards and 10 caches opened and not a single legendary. Got on the next day and got 7 legs in one rift. All garbage but oh well.

It's what I actually hate most about this game. Everything is 100% random. Rolls, rerolls, etc... You can never really build something up unless the gods smile upon you.


----------



## Sainesk

no plans to add even 1 hero slot in 2.1







If you want to play seasons and already have 12 lv 70s with a bunch of time invested in them you're going to have to say goodbye to one of them...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> So true! Quite frustrating when you're in a drought too. Last week I had a string of 4 rifts, 650 shards and 10 caches opened and not a single legendary. Got on the next day and got 7 legs in one rift. All garbage but oh well.
> 
> It's what I actually hate most about this game. Everything is 100% random. Rolls, rerolls, etc... You can never really build something up unless the gods smile upon you.


This is why I wanted targeted farming with set loot tables. It allows for greater efficiency farming specific types of loot, which in turn encourages a greater diversity of builds.


----------



## DoomDash

599 to 600 took me about 2ish hours, doing alkaizers T6 bounties @ 421k gold, and 81m xp a pop.


----------



## Crazy9000

Congrats on 600 Doom!


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is why I wanted targeted farming with set loot tables. It allows for greater efficiency farming specific types of loot, which in turn encourages a greater diversity of builds.


I completely agree. My favorite game ever, Phantasy Star Online had a set drop table depending on difficulty, and it was spread across 12 different 'section IDs'. Each ID has a specific set of drops tailored to different classes, so one class wasn't 100% favored over all the other ones.


----------



## Crazy9000

They added Kadala for targeted drops. She works just as well- when I wanted a griffons eye in Diablo II, I farmed snapchill or whoever had a good drop rate for it, but it still had a very low chance of actually dropping. Remember if something has a small drop rate like taskers, you're going to have to go through ~ 60 uniques of that type before you get it on average. That is a ton of blood shards.

It would be the same for targeted farming. If Ghom in campaign had twice the chance of dropping boots, you're still not going to see ice climbers very often.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They added Kadala for targeted drops. She works just as well- when I wanted a griffons eye in Diablo II, I farmed snapchill or whoever had a good drop rate for it, but it still had a very low chance of actually dropping. Remember if something has a small drop rate like taskers, you're going to have to go through ~ 60 uniques of that type before you get it on average. That is a ton of blood shards.
> 
> It would be the same for targeted farming. If Ghom in campaign had twice the chance of dropping boots, you're still not going to see ice climbers very often.


Kadala does not count as targeted drops or farming for me TBH, especially if they do break Rifting it Forward. I consider Kadala to be D2's version of gambling. For me a set loot table and targeted farming is something that encourages specific farming. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is why I wanted targeted farming with set loot tables. It allows for greater efficiency farming specific types of loot, which in turn encourages a greater diversity of builds.


build diversity only happens if you have items that changes the gameplay of different skills or create a synergy between multiple skills.

having set loot table would only force people to farm specific ones into oblivion. i am not against that idea in general,i am simply against the easy implementation that blizzard might take.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Kadala does not count as targeted drops or farming for me TBH, especially if they do break Rifting it Forward. I consider Kadala to be D2's version of gambling. For me a set loot table and targeted farming is something that encourages specific farming. Just my 2 cents.


kadala is targeted farming.

while in rifts you might find boots,helmets,and belts. but at kadala,you target gloves only.

the rng pool is limited at kadala,hence its targeted.


----------



## DoomDash

Whirlwind is 100% move speed in 2.1







.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 599 to 600 took me about 2ish hours, doing alkaizers T6 bounties @ 421k gold, and 81m xp a pop.


Grats Bro!


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I completely agree. My favorite game ever, Phantasy Star Online had a set drop table depending on difficulty, and it was spread across 12 different 'section IDs'. Each ID has a specific set of drops tailored to different classes, so one class wasn't 100% favored over all the other ones.


You wouldnt know it, but I am the pso master. DC Ver 1 & 2 since release legit and null {JD}{RD}, GC since release legit, blue burst PC, and PSU PC till servers taken down.

I still own my DC and GC because sometimes I like to telepipe farm hildetorrs for frozen shooters.









I think my HUmar on GC is 167 Ult Seabed legit still.

Good times...


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> You wouldnt know it, but I am the pso master. DC Ver 1 & 2 since release legit and null {JD}{RD}, GC since release legit, blue burst PC, and PSU PC till servers taken down.
> 
> I still own my DC and GC because sometimes I like to telepipe farm hildetorrs for frozen shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my HUmar on GC is 167 Ult Seabed legit still.
> 
> Good times...


Yes!... I understood NONE of that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

64% extra arcane damage, 29% extra meteor damage, 14% black hole damage, 45% extra damage against elites, 52% crit chance, and 406% crit damage... for some reason I am still nto doing as much damage as I'd like... Maybe I should take out something for star pact...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> build diversity only happens if you have items that changes the gameplay of different skills or create a synergy between multiple skills.
> 
> having set loot table would only force people to farm specific ones into oblivion. i am not against that idea in general,i am simply against the easy implementation that blizzard might take.
> kadala is targeted farming.
> 
> while in rifts you might find boots,helmets,and belts. but at kadala,you target gloves only.
> 
> the rng pool is limited at kadala,hence its targeted.


See I disagree that a set loot table would force people into specific farming routes and only partially agree that build diversity depends on "changes the gameplay of different skills or create a synergy between multiple skills". I will try to clarify why.

1. Build diversity in D3 is driven by loot, specifically special loot or loot that supplements skills. Due to how hard specific loot is to find in this RNG system, people will focus on builds that allow for efficient farming rather than builds that are less efficient, but more fun or builds that are unknown and in concept only. If people can more readily farm specific loot, they are more willing to try other builds. Basically you have farming builds and then you have experimental creative builds.

2. Set loot table is something I strongly believe will NOT force users into targeted farming as long as they are not farming for a specific item. It will simply provide an additional method of farming. You can farm specifically for an item or farm generally for loot. Intelligently done, a set loot table will also encourage players to farm areas where they do not normally farm due to "efficiency" concerns. Additional farming options are never a bad thing.

Kadala is technically targeted farming so long as you are farming shards. This is correct. My opinion however, is that gambling with Kadala is like "cooking" with a microwave. Technically correct, but IMO it doesn't count. For me, targeted farming is farming a specific area or boss over and over for a specific item, like say RORG and Act 1 bag.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> You wouldnt know it, but I am the pso master. DC Ver 1 & 2 since release legit and null {JD}{RD}, GC since release legit, blue burst PC, and PSU PC till servers taken down.
> 
> I still own my DC and GC because sometimes I like to telepipe farm hildetorrs for frozen shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my HUmar on GC is 167 Ult Seabed legit still.
> 
> Good times...


Awesome! I played on Xbox and on Schtserv's private server for several years and still currently play on PSO Eden, another private server. I had a couple of 200s on each server.


----------



## kremtok

Yay!


----------



## DoomDash

Since I'm paragon 600 now I'd give a little update on rare item qty's I've got.

Lacuni: 1
Ice Climbers: 1
Witching Hour: 2
Calamity: 0
Kindershot: 0
Furnace: 2
FotF: 3
Hellskull: 1
Akarats Awakening: 1
Fire Absorb Amulet: 0
Rimeheart: 0
Shard of Hate: 2
Little Rogue: 1
The Slanderer: 0
Focus: 1
Restraint: 2
Frostburns: 2
Tasker and Theo: 2
Hexing: 2


----------



## Cotton

Here are my 400 paragon results;

Lacuni: 1
Ice Climbers: 0
Witching Hour: 0
Calamity: 0
Kindershot: 0
Furnace: 3
FotF: 0 (not a sader)
Hellskull: 0
Akarats Awakening: 0
Fire Absorb Amulet: 0
Rimeheart: 2 (sharded the first I found a week into playing RoS. WD don't use good cold spells, right?! fail)
Shard of Hate: 1
Little Rogue: 0
The Slanderer: 0
Focus: 4
Restraint: 1
Frostburns: 1
Tasker and Theo: 2 (sharded first pair, see Rimeheart)
Hexing: 0
Winterflurry: 0
Velvet Camaral: 1
Unity: 4 (only 1 until ~365 para)
Shukrani's Triumph: 2
Quetzalcoatl: 1
SoJ: 2
Jeram: 5
Fulminator: 0
Lightning null neck: 1
Cold null neck: 2
RRoG: 2 (all bad)
Tall Man's: 3 (one good)
Thunderfury: 6 (first at 345)
Starmetal Kukri: 0
Rechel's Ring of Larceny: 1

Probably forgetting some, but that is plenty wall of text for this post.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 64% extra arcane damage, 29% extra meteor damage, 14% black hole damage, 45% extra damage against elites, 52% crit chance, and 406% crit damage... for some reason I am still nto doing as much damage as I'd like... Maybe I should take out something for star pact...
> See I disagree that a set loot table would force people into specific farming routes and only partially agree that build diversity depends on "changes the gameplay of different skills or create a synergy between multiple skills". I will try to clarify why.


Those are very good stats for 2.1 and the new Starpact, minus the +Black Hole%.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Got all this before 400ish, started ROS from 200ish or so. Pretty lucky I must say. Btw, DH only








Lacuni: 1
Ice Climbers: 1
Witching Hour: 5
Calamity: 1
Kindershot: 1
Focus: 5+
Restraint: 0
Frostburns: 1
Tasker and Theo: 2 (1st one was pretty godly 741/10/45/7/46as)
Hexing: 0
Unity: 6+ (Salv'ed lots)
SoJ: a bunch (at least 15+, salv'ed, shared, etc.)
Fulminator: 3
Lightning null neck: 0
Cold null neck: 1
RRoG: 7 (crappy)
Thunderfury: 1
Andy: 6 or 7 idk
Magefist: 5 godly, 3 crappy
Cindercoat: Got 6 to drop going from 38x-4xx (RNG!!)
//Edit: Sentry null: Multiple, 2 good one (One is currently equipped by Monk







)


----------



## Crazy9000

Lacuni: 1
Ice Climbers: 5
Witching Hour: 4
Calamity: 2
Kridershot: 4
Furnace: 1
Rimeheart: 0
Shard of Hate: 1
Frostburns: 1
Tasker and Theo: 3
Hexing: 1
RoRG with a good random roll: 2
Rechel's Ring of Larceny: 2 (not good, but one with good % on move speed)

Only found cold and poison immune amulets.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My rares so far are:

- Shard of Hate
- Thunderfury
- Tasker and Theo
- Hexing
- RoRG
- Moonlight Ward
- SoJ
- Witching Hour
- Mask of Jeram


----------



## Cryosis00

Items that don't exist because I have never received them in ROS in almost 350 paragon levels since release.

- Unity
- Hexing pants
- Shard of Hate
- Rimeheart
- Ice Climbers
- Calamity

Items that exist because the game reminds you every other legendary drop
- Wedding Band
- Non class set greens (OH I HATE YOU WITH ALL MY BEING)


----------



## MistaBernie

I have yet to see a lvl 70 Thunderfury... and to be completely honest I'm not sure how I could compile the above list...

and then, in my 3rd A1 of the day, my DH gets his RRoG...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The most recent SoJ I found.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The most recent SoJ I found.


Rerolling int off for a socket will probably get you more damage in 2.1 ( if you are around 50% chance ).


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I have yet to see a lvl 70 Thunderfury... and to be completely honest I'm not sure how I could compile the above list...


I've found 10+ of those so I didn't even bother listing them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Rerolling int off for a socket will probably get you more damage in 2.1 ( if you are around 50% chance ).


52% *flex*


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The most recent SoJ I found.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Rerolling int off for a socket will probably get you more damage in 2.1 ( if you are around 50% chance ).


How would re-rolling the int for a socket get him more damage, will the new leg jewels provide more base stat than what we can currently roll on an item?

My lvl 70 Monk carriers a Thunder Fury and I have 4 more in my stash, took for ever to get the first one and after that they started dropping like flies in Tr3, just got my first SoH, hope it works the same way.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> How would re-rolling the int for a socket get him more damage, will the new leg jewels provide more base stat than what we can currently roll on an item?
> 
> My lvl 70 Monk carriers a Thunder Fury and I have 4 more in my stash, took for ever to get the first one and after that they started dropping like flies in Tr3, just got my first SoH, hope it works the same way.


Some of them for sure!

http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/guide-legendary-gems


----------



## slickwilly

"Enforcer" all I have to say about that is if it comes out with the Pets can not die secondary people are going to scream that WD is more OP than ever


----------



## MR-e

they already nerfed enforcer gem so that pets cannot die is now take 30% reduced damage and +15% dmg instead of crit chance.

Lacuni: 3
Ice Climbers: 1
Witching Hour: 1
Calamity: 1
Kindershot: 1
Furnace: 0
FotF: 1
Hellskull: 1
Akarats Awakening: 0
Fire Absorb Amulet: 0
Rimeheart: 1 int
Shard of Hate: 0
Little Rogue: 1
The Slanderer: 1
Focus: 1
Restraint: 1
Frostburns: 3
Tasker and Theo: 2 int
Hexing: 0
Winterflurry: 1
Velvet Camaral: 0
Unity: 3
Shukrani's Triumph: 0
Quetzalcoatl: 1
SoJ: 7
Jeram: 2
Fulminator: 1
Poison null neck: 2
Lightning null neck: 0
Cold null neck: 0
RRoG: 5
Tall Man's: 2
Thunderfury: 3
Starmetal Kukri: 0
Rechel's Ring of Larceny: 4


----------



## lemans81

Lacuni: 3
Ice Climbers: 2
Witching Hour: 0
Calamity: 1
Kindershot: 1
Furnace: 4
FotF: huh?
Hellskull: 1
Akarats Awakening: 0
Fire Absorb Amulet: 0
Rimeheart: 4(at least)
Shard of Hate: 2
Little Rogue: 0
The Slanderer: 0
Focus: 0
Restraint: 0
Frostburns: 3
Tasker and Theo: ZERO...I ain't mad....
Hexing: 1
Winterflurry: 0
Velvet Camaral: 0
Unity: 6
Shukrani's Triumph: 0
Quetzalcoatl: 2
SoJ: 10
Jeram: 4
Fulminator: 3
Poison null neck: 3
Lightning null neck: 2
Cold null neck: 0
RRoG: 11
Tall Man's: 3
Thunderfury: 7
Starmetal Kukri: 0
Rechel's Ring of Larceny: 1


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Since I'm paragon 600 now I'd give a little update on rare item qty's I've got.
> 
> Lacuni: 1
> Ice Climbers: 1
> Witching Hour: 2
> Calamity: 0
> Kindershot: 0
> Furnace: 2
> FotF: 3
> Hellskull: 1
> Akarats Awakening: 1
> Fire Absorb Amulet: 0
> Rimeheart: 0
> Shard of Hate: 2
> Little Rogue: 1
> The Slanderer: 0
> Focus: 1
> Restraint: 2
> Frostburns: 2
> Tasker and Theo: 2
> Hexing: 2


here's my list.

Lacuni: 1
Ice Climbers: 0
Witching Hour: 2
Calamity: 0
Kindershot: 1(was given by someone) so technically i didn't find it.
Furnace: 3
FotF: 1(was given by someone( didnt find it since it was given
Hellskull: 0
Akarats Awakening: 0
Fire Absorb Amulet: 0
Rimeheart: 2 yep. all within 48hours of each other. and both via kadala.
Shard of Hate: 4 or 5 maybe. dunno since i salvaged all of them
Little Rogue: 0
The Slanderer: 0
Focus: 2 or more
Restraint: 2 or more
Frostburns: 2 and both were gg
Tasker and Theo: 14. yet none rolled native crit chance or crit damage. so i ended up salvaging them or giving them away
Hexing: 5. still have 4 in my possession but i gave 1 away.
wand of woh:0
starmetal kukri: 0 ... yeah,the haunt is still ongoing
ring of larceny: 1
shukrani triumph: 0 yep, another very rare wd item that i haven't had the luck of finding.

about 24 paragon levels behind doom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Rerolling int off for a socket will probably get you more damage in 2.1 ( if you are around 50% chance ).


the gems blows in their current itteration.

i wouldnt sacrifice anything for a socket. i would rather wait at blizzard to fix the gem problem and re-evaluate after

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some of them for sure!
> 
> http://diablo.incgamers.com/blog/comments/guide-legendary-gems


nope. no gems currently offer any value to replace a main stat on a any pieces of gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> "Enforcer" all I have to say about that is if it comes out with the Pets can not die secondary people are going to scream that WD is more OP than ever


blizz allready nerfed them. but its not like having pets that cannot die saved your life in greater rifts tier 40 or w/e.


----------



## DoomDash

Alkaizer on 2.1.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Alkaizer on 2.1.


no matter the state of greater rifts. i'll still try to push towards the 40 as a personal attempt to test my gears. but most of my farming will be done on t6 for sure


----------



## MistaBernie

Long maintenance today, possible 2.1??


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Long maintenance today, possible 2.1??


or they're monitoring the servers making sure everything is smooth for the console launch today! (hopefully both).


----------



## MistaBernie

Console doesn't require a bnet login, so I don't know why they would need more maintenance for something that doesn't appear to involve bnet..


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Console doesn't require a bnet login, so I don't know why they would need more maintenance for something that doesn't appear to involve bnet..


Information transfers, as far as I know today is the first day you can do your cross platform transfers might have a load dunno Im making wild guesses.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am really excited for the Black Hole and Explosive Blast changes coming in 2.1 as it should provide a HUGE DPS boost for me!

- Black Hole: Weapon damage increased from 360% to 700% over 2 seconds
- Explosive Blast: Weapon damage increased from 616% to 945%


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really hate you now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am really excited for the Black Hole and Explosive Blast changes coming in 2.1 as it should provide a HUGE DPS boost for me!
> 
> - Black Hole: Weapon damage increased from 360% to 700% over 2 seconds
> - Explosive Blast: Weapon damage increased from 616% to 945%


Oh wow, i'm so glad i have a wand of woh.


----------



## slickwilly

Been using WoTHFs with a Thunderfury blade and Devils tongue, swapped out the Devils tongue for a Fulminator and now my monk looks like a lighting storm when I attack


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Oh wow, i'm so glad i have a wand of woh.


Where is the slap smiley... This will have to do for now


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Where is the slap smiley... This will have to do for now


I think you should be kicking D3 dev's. I got 2 wand of woh drops. I would've gladly given you one, could i have traded it to you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I think you should be kicking D3 dev's. I got 2 wand of woh drops. I would've gladly given you one, could i have traded it to you.


That's like beating a dead horse at this point. Based on prior experience, the dev team has 0 idea of what is "fun" and seems to be hellbent on destroying what gamers consider to be fun.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's like beating a dead horse at this point. Based on prior experience, the dev team has 0 idea of what is "fun" and seems to be hellbent on destroying what gamers consider to be fun.


If the game is destroyed, they don't have to pay upkeep on the servers that they are running for a pay once game.

/DIABLO3THREADLIFEEVERYTHING


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hopefully my build will be T6 viable after 2.1. I can grind through T5 now at least!


----------



## Crazy9000

D3 just doesn't have the item diversity to support trading, so I think removing it was the right choice. Also I find at least a few items a day that could roll as upgrades, so there's hope as I identify them... with trading, the drop rates have to be so low that you don't even see gear that could even roll as an upgrade very often.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> D3 just doesn't have the item diversity to support trading, so I think removing it was the right choice. Also I find at least a few items a day that could roll as upgrades, so there's hope as I identify them... with trading, the drop rates have to be so low that you don't even see gear that could even roll as an upgrade very often.


OR simply expand upon the limitations of trading to friends and maybe clan members for items found AFTER you became friends/clan mates. There is also the fact that you can simply not worry about having an economy and you know... let people who want to trade have fun doing that and people who want to farm have fun doing that. An economy brings competition for loot. This should never been a point of focus for D3 IMO.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> let people who want to trade have fun doing that and people who want to farm have fun doing that. An economy brings competition for loot. This should never been a point of focus for D3 IMO.


That system works great for casual gaming. That's pretty much how the console version works. It would not be good to implement on the PC game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That system works great for casual gaming. That's pretty much how the console version works. It would not be good to implement on the PC game.


That's actually where I am coming from. This game is completely dumbed down and streamlined for casual gaming IMO, that's why it is missing so many things coming from D2. With that in mind, why wouldn't it be good to implement on PC? If there is no economy, there will be no competition for loot or drop rate manipulation needed. You can still have BoA and economy in ladder, but there is no reason we cannot simply do away with the entire concept of economy and BoA. This is just my opinion of course!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's actually where I am coming from. This game is completely dumbed down and streamlined for casual gaming IMO, that's why it is missing so many things coming from D2. With that in mind, why wouldn't it be good to implement on PC? If there is no economy, there will be no competition for loot or drop rate manipulation needed. You can still have BoA and economy in ladder, but there is no reason we cannot simply do away with the entire concept of economy and BoA. This is just my opinion of course!


Well currently there is no economy. A wand of woh is worthless to you if you have one already, and the new one is rolled worse. Allowing trading beyond with people in the same game introduces an economy, since that woh would have some value to you if you could trade it.

Finding 4 wizards to party up with is a better solution, then you can share drops you've gotten multiple times that the other people have never seen.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well currently there is no economy. A wand of woh is worthless to you if you have one already, and the new one is rolled worse. Allowing trading beyond with people in the same game introduces an economy, since that woh would have some value to you if you could trade it.
> 
> Finding 4 wizards to party up with is a better solution, then you can share drops you've gotten multiple times that the other people have never seen.


There is only an economy if you do not have restrictions on trading and allow people to assign a value to said items. If this is just between friends, there will not be a value assigned to said item as you still cannot share it with strangers or people wanting to buy it.

I been trying to pair up with more wizards, but all my friends play different classes it seems. It's OK though, I still have fun playing with friends from different classes. I can't play by myself too long though, I just get sooooo bored.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is only an economy if you do not have restrictions on trading and allow people to assign a value to said items. If this is just between friends, there will not be a value assigned to said item as you still cannot share it with strangers or people wanting to buy it.
> 
> I been trying to pair up with more wizards, but all my friends play different classes it seems. It's OK though, I still have fun playing with friends from different classes. I can't play by myself too long though, I just get sooooo bored.


I probably find a full marauder set at least every week. If people in the clan didn't even have to play with me to get the gear, I think that would take away something away from the game, and encourage solo play. If a newer player joins the clan and I run them through T4/T5 to help them get gear to solo torment, it also gives a good opportunity to maybe teach that player about how to do split bounties, or to always put a socket in their weapon and stuff like that.

I haven't seen any hint from Blizzard that they plan to even think about changing how trading works, so maybe it's a moot discussion anyways.

BTW I can fill up a game with wizards,







but you'd have to carry them since I haven't played wiz much since RoS launched







.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yay, found a 30% Stone of Jordan for my monk!

And suddenly, my monk is (at least on paper) doing 2x the damage of my leapquake Barb...?! Man, if only I had a decent wep / weapons for it (monk).

http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/mistabernie-1539/LucyBree/21813518


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I probably find a full marauder set at least every week. If people in the clan didn't even have to play with me to get the gear, I think that would take away something away from the game, and encourage solo play. If a newer player joins the clan and I run them through T4/T5 to help them get gear to solo torment, it also gives a good opportunity to maybe teach that player about how to do split bounties, or to always put a socket in their weapon and stuff like that.
> 
> I haven't seen any hint from Blizzard that they plan to even think about changing how trading works, so maybe it's a moot discussion anyways.
> 
> BTW I can fill up a game with wizards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you'd have to carry them since I haven't played wiz much since RoS launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh I am resigned that they will never bring back proper trading. I think its a damn shame, but hey, that's just how incompetent the dev team was when making a proper game from the get go. Anyways, I wish I had the DPS to carry 3 wizards. Wizards seem so rare nowadays. I just see a bunch of WD's and Saders all over the place.









I just realized that Tal Rasha chest piece can roll elite damage reduction.... #$#@$#[email protected]#


----------



## Cotton

Won't need to carry me.

I already have my Woh so I don't mind handing it out. Hit me up after Thursday if you still need to farm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Won't need to carry me.
> 
> I already have my Woh so I don't mind handing it out. Hit me up after Thursday if you still need to farm.


Sweet! Feel free to add me! Amoeba#1638


----------



## likethegun

Honestly, I commend you guys for still playing this game. I wish I could get back into it but I just can not find or see how someone else can find the motivation. Any idea how depressing it is to see those pathetic legendary drop lists from you folks who hit paragon 600? And how many duplicates etc... have you ran through getting there? With minimal stash space, and no economy (trading or AH) the game is just not appealing to me anymore. Even good rolled legends after enough time has passed will be just another salvage because a) people on your friends list you actually run with already have what they need or b) BoA so you cant give them away anyway... So stupid IMHO.

Anyway, kudos to you guys. The game content looks to be better, the item pool is looking awesome, but still those fundamental brokenness of no economy or satisfactory drop rates for good legends. Why not allow them to drop more often if you can't do anything with them anyway once you already have one? It makes no sense.


----------



## Crazy9000

I like having super rare items. Especially in a game where the only thing to do is gear up your character.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Honestly, I commend you guys for still playing this game. I wish I could get back into it but I just can not find or see how someone else can find the motivation. Any idea how depressing it is to see those pathetic legendary drop lists from you folks who hit paragon 600? And how many duplicates etc... have you ran through getting there? With minimal stash space, and no economy (trading or AH) the game is just not appealing to me anymore. Even good rolled legends after enough time has passed will be just another salvage because a) people on your friends list you actually run with already have what they need or b) BoA so you cant give them away anyway... So stupid IMHO.
> 
> Anyway, kudos to you guys. The game content looks to be better, the item pool is looking awesome, but still those fundamental brokenness of no economy or satisfactory drop rates for good legends. Why not allow them to drop more often if you can't do anything with them anyway once you already have one? It makes no sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I like having super rare items. Especially in a game where the only thing to do is gear up your character.


Exactly how I feel about it. If it didnt have extremely rare items, or even more rare good rolls, putting the time in would be pointless. It's the building your character over time that is the reason I keep playing. If everyone could have the same good gear as me with little time invested than what is the point?

Now on top of that Greater Rifts still keep that aspect of the game, but can also reward the player for being good / smart by getting you into further GR's.


----------



## DoomDash

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2e0f6q/is_21_patch_ready_greater_rifts_legendary_gems/


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Exactly how I feel about it. If it didnt have extremely rare items, or even more rare good rolls, putting the time in would be pointless. It's the building your character over time that is the reason I keep playing. If everyone could have the same good gear as me with little time invested than what is the point?
> 
> Now on top of that Greater Rifts still keep that aspect of the game, but can also reward the player for being good / smart by getting you into further GR's.


I totally get that. And respect it, but my point is more of what is the means to the end? Mindless rolling until you get better "super rare" items? I loved the game just as much as the next guy and have (even without having played the last couple months) entirely too many hours into it... I was even loving RoS... but one day the love just stopped haha. I mean, there is no real social aspect to the game anymore especially without broad trading possibilities. Its basically just like "hey you, guy, my **** is bigger than yours". Then the other guys says "awww I want a big ***** like yours." and then you both continue rolling a rift or something.


----------



## Fr0sty

this thursday the devs will host a live stream on twitch.tv http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/15198719/introducing-tavern-talk-join-us-august-21-on-twitch-8-14-2014

be sure to be there,since wyatt cheng and other devs will be present answering questions or pseudo answering questions i might say


----------



## FlawleZ

Just started playing again today after retiring from League of Legends. Don't have the expansion yet but now it seems pointless to play without it. I'll prob grab it this week.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I totally get that. And respect it, but my point is more of what is the means to the end? Mindless rolling until you get better "super rare" items? I loved the game just as much as the next guy and have (even without having played the last couple months) entirely too many hours into it... I was even loving RoS... but one day the love just stopped haha. I mean, there is no real social aspect to the game anymore especially without broad trading possibilities. Its basically just like "hey you, guy, my **** is bigger than yours". Then the other guys says "awww I want a big ***** like yours." and then you both continue rolling a rift or something.


I mean, depending on how you look at it there is little point to most MMO's/ARPG's outside the community and e-peen. Some people can't even remotely understand the appeal to games like these. If it's not fun for you anymore, then you quit. When it's no longer fun for me, I will quit too. That isn't a different concept than any other game is it?

I cut back BIG time because it became less fun for me. I could be 700+ paragon by now if I had the same fire as launch months. I'm really just playing occasionally for 2.1, which is fun to me 100%. For how long? Who knows.

At the end of the day, I still enjoy upgrades and slaying monsters, as well as our little community.


----------



## axiumone

Soooo... I have a question. I haven't played since way before the expansion came out. I played a little tonight. What's the use of gold now? I have 255mil, anything worthwhile to spend it on or is it pretty much just for repairs?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Soooo... I have a question. I haven't played since way before the expansion came out. I played a little tonight. What's the use of gold now? I have 255mil, anything worthwhile to spend it on or is it pretty much just for repairs?


I don't remember if they added the Mystic in original, but if they didn't, yeah gold is worthless.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Soooo... I have a question. I haven't played since way before the expansion came out. I played a little tonight. What's the use of gold now? I have 255mil, anything worthwhile to spend it on or is it pretty much just for repairs?


did you mean for reaper of souls or vanilla? if its for vanilla,than its worthless,if its ros than crafting.

but then again,you'd find plenty of gold before you have enough crafting mats to go on a crafting binge. so gold is rather easy to find


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I mean, depending on how you look at it there is little point to most MMO's/ARPG's outside the community and e-peen. Some people can't even remotely understand the appeal to games like these. If it's not fun for you anymore, then you quit. When it's no longer fun for me, I will quit too. That isn't a different concept than any other game is it?
> 
> I cut back BIG time because it became less fun for me. I could be 700+ paragon by now if I had the same fire as launch months. I'm really just playing occasionally for 2.1, which is fun to me 100%. For how long? Who knows.
> 
> At the end of the day, I still enjoy upgrades and slaying monsters, as well as our little community.


Well put. And I mostly agree. It just makes me sad because the game doesn't have that "let me get one more in before bed" sort of thing anymore without the prospect of hitting that chicken dinner drop that you can trade to someone for a full set of whatever for one of your other toons or that rare gem item you need to complete another toon etc...

Now I guess it just seems like you log in and play for however long. You probably won't get an upgrade, but if you do its pure luck if you don't play for at least 5 hrs. I dunno. I was probably one of the biggest D3 freaks before original launch and even up until they nerfed inferno and all the builds. I want to love the game still. I still find it fun, but it just seems like my time is now worthless, whereas other games the progression seems so much more deep.

Maybe its just the fact of spending too much time farming before to get those items to sell on AH and i'm mad I couldn't milk it for more like so many others did. Dunno.

I have to admit though the 2.1 changes are appealing, but when I look at the "norm" characters now just to farm t6 efficiency is is kind of off putting. Thinking to myself, how long would it take me to get my characters to ~1 mil dps and enough toughness to not die while farming T6 or new rifts etc. Seeing those drop lists you guys posted back there makes that seem so unrealistic of a goal to just play casually haha.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Well put. And I mostly agree. It just makes me sad because the game doesn't have that "let me get one more in before bed" sort of thing anymore without the prospect of hitting that chicken dinner drop that you can trade to someone for a full set of whatever for one of your other toons or that rare gem item you need to complete another toon etc...
> 
> Now I guess it just seems like you log in and play for however long. You probably won't get an upgrade, but if you do its pure luck if you don't play for at least 5 hrs. I dunno. I was probably one of the biggest D3 freaks before original launch and even up until they nerfed inferno and all the builds. I want to love the game still. I still find it fun, but it just seems like my time is now worthless, whereas other games the progression seems so much more deep.
> 
> Maybe its just the fact of spending too much time farming before to get those items to sell on AH and i'm mad I couldn't milk it for more like so many others did. Dunno.
> 
> *I have to admit though the 2.1 changes are appealing, but when I look at the "norm" characters now just to farm t6 efficiency is is kind of off putting. Thinking to myself, how long would it take me to get my characters to ~1 mil dps and enough toughness to not die while farming T6 or new rifts etc. Seeing those drop lists you guys posted back there makes that seem so unrealistic of a goal to just play casually haha.*


For the last part - you can find all the blacksmith recipes in probably less than a week, WD can roll t4 in crafted gear easily (a RoRG helps) and you'll get to t5/t6 in no time. Also, sheet damage doesn't mean much anymore since that calculation system is terrible (doesn't count +elemental so you've reached ~90% elemental damage? not going to give you even +1 dps, same with +vs elites, Stone of Jordan being one of the best rings and that ~30% damage not going to get counted, your pets have +~90% damage and +~40% attack speed? not counted, you have enough cooldown reduction/grave injustice to keep up wrathful protector 100% of the time and another dude with more sheet damage has to wait roughly 15 seconds between his cooldowns? not counted. I could go on and on but most people already know sheet dps is just a very small part of the formula to calculate actual damage (I run t6 with ~780K sheet dps, but most of the time deal at least 4 times that amount).


----------



## FlawleZ

Played with Meticulous from here last night some. We rolled through Torment VI on Vanilla since I don't have the expansion yet. He was carrying big time with his Level 70 Crusader and Demon Hunter. It was astounding to see the difference from my level 60 characters that could do high MP levels before the patch without much difficulty to his level 70 that would clear mobs in 1 second like we were playing normal. It REALLY made the original game limits entirely useless in comparison.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> For the last part - you can find all the blacksmith recipes in probably less than a week, WD can roll t4 in crafted gear easily (a RoRG helps) and you'll get to t5/t6 in no time. Also, sheet damage doesn't mean much anymore since that calculation system is terrible (doesn't count +elemental so you've reached ~90% elemental damage? not going to give you even +1 dps, same with +vs elites, Stone of Jordan being one of the best rings and that ~30% damage not going to get counted, your pets have +~90% damage and +~40% attack speed? not counted, you have enough cooldown reduction/grave injustice to keep up wrathful protector 100% of the time and another dude with more sheet damage has to wait roughly 15 seconds between his cooldowns? not counted. I could go on and on but most people already know sheet dps is just a very small part of the formula to calculate actual damage (I run t6 with ~780K sheet dps, but most of the time deal at least 4 times that amount).


Thanks for the motivation







I may pick it up again in a bit.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 599 to 600 took me about 2ish hours, doing alkaizers T6 bounties @ 421k gold, and 81m xp a pop.


GRATS! The fact that we see you post here tells us you aren't as hard into the game anymore.







When doom goes dark (on here) he be grinding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Yes!... I understood NONE of that.


I'm glad I'm not the only one!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I have yet to see a lvl 70 Thunderfury... and to be completely honest I'm not sure how I could compile the above list...


Nice RoRG! At a little over 350, some things I've gotten a ton of (I will only keep 5 godly magefist and have countless salvaged), several Thunderfury, MoJ, Rhen, Quetz. I haven't heard a whisper of plenty of others tho, such as Ice Climbers, TnT, SMK, frostburns, furnace (didn't even know what it was), and various others. I was given hexing pants recently, which are kind of a pain to use but seem to work on my weak T5 pet doctor (fine on my own but kicked in tha nutz once anyone joins), and was also recently given the Grim mask. I did find the Shakruni Triumph (sp?) that keeps spirit walk live until you run into an enemy or light off a spell. That is pretty fun for farming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The most recent SoJ I found.


DAYUM!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I totally get that. And respect it, but my point is more of what is the means to the end? Mindless rolling until you get better "super rare" items? I loved the game just as much as the next guy and have (even without having played the last couple months) entirely too many hours into it... I was even loving RoS... but one day the love just stopped haha. I mean, there is no real social aspect to the game anymore especially without broad trading possibilities. Its basically just like "hey you, guy, my **** is bigger than yours". Then the other guys says "awww I want a big ***** like yours." and then you both continue rolling a rift or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Well put. And I mostly agree. It just makes me sad because the game doesn't have that "let me get one more in before bed" sort of thing anymore without the prospect of hitting that chicken dinner drop that you can trade to someone for a full set of whatever for one of your other toons or that rare gem item you need to complete another toon etc...
> 
> Now I guess it just seems like you log in and play for however long. You probably won't get an upgrade, but if you do its pure luck if you don't play for at least 5 hrs. I dunno. I was probably one of the biggest D3 freaks before original launch and even up until they nerfed inferno and all the builds. I want to love the game still. I still find it fun, but it just seems like my time is now worthless, whereas other games the progression seems so much more deep.
> 
> Maybe its just the fact of spending too much time farming before to get those items to sell on AH and i'm mad I couldn't milk it for more like so many others did. Dunno.
> 
> I have to admit though the 2.1 changes are appealing, but when I look at the "norm" characters now just to farm t6 efficiency is is kind of off putting. Thinking to myself, how long would it take me to get my characters to ~1 mil dps and enough toughness to not die while farming T6 or new rifts etc. Seeing those drop lists you guys posted back there makes that seem so unrealistic of a goal to just play casually haha.


I'm not sure how you played before, but I've been primarily a solo player until recently. I joined a community for my specific toon, and partner up a lot now. It has been a lot of fun and I've met some really cool people. Unfortunately I haven't gotten a chance to play with most of you since my hours are so odd. I've played with Crazy and lemans once, and only for a couple rifts before they had to go offline.

My play time has decreased a bit; I think I'm starting to hit that wall, at least until 2.1 comes out. I fired the game up this morning at 3A and figured I'd put gear back on my Wizard to see where I could get him. The build is definitely far from perfect, but for pretty much equipping him with "hand-me-downs" from my WD, he has better base dmg. When I enable Glass Cannon I jump from ~1.5mil to ~1.8mil dmg with over 6mil toughness. The WD is obviously more efficient, but I am still working out the build.

I blew all my money crafting gems (got tired of transferring them) and re-rolling gear this morning to fully equip over 100% fire dmg to see what I could do with the build. Oh yeah, I also realized I have a damn near perfect Fire Ourobous sitting on my crusader. 20% Fire, pretty good INT, 10% CC...and 5% AS that needs to be rolled to high CHD. I might have to fire up the ol' fire doctor again once I get this gear situated.

Unfortunately my Wizard isn't very well rolled for CDR, so I'm not sure how effective it will be yet. I'd love to use Archon if I can work that all out.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> GRATS! The fact that we see you post here tells us you aren't as hard into the game anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When doom goes dark (on here) he be grinding.


Actually true. I don't think I posted once in the first month of RoS.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Actually true. I don't think I posted once in the first month of RoS.


lol - that is exactly what I noticed. You went *poof* for a while, with the occasional random post of your conquests.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm not sure how you played before, but I've been primarily a solo player until recently. I joined a community for my specific toon, and partner up a lot now. It has been a lot of fun and I've met some really cool people. Unfortunately I haven't gotten a chance to play with most of you since my hours are so odd. I've played with Crazy and lemans once, and only for a couple rifts before they had to go offline.


Are you on my friends list, or in the clan? If not, that would hurt the chances of us playing together







. I did bounties with Frosty until 4am pacific last night.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are you on my friends list, or in the clan? If not, that would hurt the chances of us playing together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did bounties with Frosty until 4am pacific last night.


I'm in the clan, and normally check to see who is online. It is usually me and a random person or two in menus. You and I have played once when I pinged the community.

Last night I didn't look anyone up as I was focused on building out my wizard. At first it was a gear swap, but it quickly escalated into "how far can I take this?" I literally didn't play a single rift (odd) as I would jump into bounties for quick test runs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm in the clan, and normally check to see who is online. It is usually me and a random person or two in menus. You and I have played once when I pinged the community.
> 
> Last night I didn't look anyone up as I was focused on building out my wizard. At first it was a gear swap, but it quickly escalated into "how far can I take this?" I literally didn't play a single rift (odd) as I would jump into bounties for quick test runs.


You should PM Sainesk your battletag so he can add it to the OP, that's how I tell who people are in game, and if they're in the clan







.

I multibox now, so I'm almost always in full games, but I would rather drop a copy of myself to play with a real person.


----------



## FlawleZ

I guess I'll PM sainesk too. I've played with several of you guys in the past but I never got RoS which I'll be buying Friday. Its crazy to see the difference in gear the expansion offers.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I have to admit though the 2.1 changes are appealing, but when I look at the "norm" characters now just to farm t6 efficiency is is kind of off putting. Thinking to myself, how long would it take me to get my characters to ~1 mil dps and enough toughness to not die while farming T6 or new rifts etc. Seeing those drop lists you guys posted back there makes that seem so unrealistic of a goal to just play casually haha.


sheet dps means nothing. and it meant nothing in the past anyway.

reaper of souls is all about cool synergies with items.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You should PM Sainesk your battletag so he can add it to the OP, that's how I tell who people are in game, and if they're in the clan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I multibox now, so I'm almost always in full games, but I would rather drop a copy of myself to play with a real person.


added yahu to the OP under our community


----------



## FlawleZ

That's good to hear. My monks setup in the past was based around fire damage. I was running a high stat Axe of Sankis, Fire walkers, and using fire damage on my skills. I've since changed that around as they started to add MP levels as I just didn't do enough damage for high MP wave clear. Maybe a similar build would be more viable now with the expansion.


----------



## MistaBernie

Someone above said you could hypothetically take a lvl 70 WD in crafted gear and roll Torments. I'd like more information about that plan, haha. (read: I need to lrn2WD)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> reaper of souls is all about cool synergies with items.


Was. Rimeheart, Frostburn, and Fists (EP) was a synergy that resembled crushing blow from D2. No longer will it be in 2.1. Synergies like that make it rewarding to farm for those items. I don't think they should eliminate it, because now we're back to widdling down billions of HP a few million at a time. C'mon, after slaying all the bosses in the story, doesn't that raise the player to a rank of boss or even beyond and have some special abilities for dealing with billion HP bosses?

Are there other clever ways to deal offensive damage to elites and bosses (besides the monotonous spamming)? Please link me. I don't play a monk but was quite crushed with the stance 2.1 took on the above synergy.

EDIT: I play a traditional WW barb, with the original fantasy of dealing raw physical damage (ignore the avalance, that's a supplemental "summoning" mechanic). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/g3ntooman-1708/hero/50095012


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Was. Rimeheart, Frostburn, and Fists (EP) was a synergy that resembled crushing blow from D2. No longer will it be in 2.1. Synergies like that make it rewarding to farm for those items. I don't think they should eliminate it, because now we're back to widdling down billions of HP a few million at a time. C'mon, after slaying all the bosses in the story, doesn't that raise the player to a rank of boss or even beyond and have some special abilities for dealing with billion HP bosses?
> 
> Are there other clever ways to deal offensive damage to elites and bosses (besides the monotonous spamming)? Please link me. I don't play a monk but was quite crushed with the stance 2.1 took on the above synergy.
> 
> EDIT: I play a traditional WW barb, with the original fantasy of dealing raw physical damage (ignore the avalance, that's a supplemental "summoning" mechanic). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/g3ntooman-1708/hero/50095012


D3 dev team has always preferred nerfing popular builds instead of buffing other skills creatively so players can create new builds willingly.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That's good to hear. My monks setup in the past was based around fire damage. I was running a high stat Axe of Sankis, Fire walkers, and using fire damage on my skills. I've since changed that around as they started to add MP levels as I just didn't do enough damage for high MP wave clear. Maybe a similar build would be more viable now with the expansion.


Fire monk isn't nearly as popular as I expected it to be. Mine is shaping up nicely: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kremtok-1137/hero/30833706

Scored a decent Devastator yesterday and I'm going for the Inna's belt next. Still needs work, but over 2m sheet fire damage right now.


----------



## iTurn

Finally got RoS on PS4 and I've started with a Wizard (was a DH on PC) they seem 'meh' do it get exciting in the higher levels?

As far as the experience, the game is really polished and runs smoother than my PC did, no lag/rubberbanding/slowdowns and the graphic settings is just as nice as the PC. It's reported that mob densities have been lowered but I'm not seeing it (Just on Act 1 though).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Finally got RoS on PS4 and I've started with a Wizard (was a DH on PC) they seem 'meh' do it get exciting in the higher levels?
> 
> As far as the experience, the game is really polished and runs smoother than my PC did, no lag/rubberbanding/slowdowns and the graphic settings is just as nice as the PC. It's reported that mob densities have been lowered but I'm not seeing it (Just on Act 1 though).


Wizards are fun and exciting in that they use a lot of large AoE attacks, but in terms of damage, are only better than monks IMO. If you are looking to wave clear efficiently, it is all about WD, DH, or Sader.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Finally got RoS on PS4 and I've started with a Wizard (was a DH on PC) they seem 'meh' do it get exciting in the higher levels?
> 
> As far as the experience, the game is really polished and runs smoother than my PC did, no lag/rubberbanding/slowdowns and the graphic settings is just as nice as the PC. It's reported that mob densities have been lowered but I'm not seeing it (Just on Act 1 though).


Lagging, rubber-banding, slowdowns on PC all related to on line requirement of PC version


----------



## DoomDash

I almost never have any issues in D3 with those problems, with 2500+ hours.

Complain to your internet service providers.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wizards are fun and exciting in that they use a lot of large AoE attacks, but in terms of damage, are only better than monks IMO. If you are looking to wave clear efficiently, it is all about WD, DH, or Sader.


Eck, gonna switch then I run a lot by myself, just wanted to try something new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Lagging, rubber-banding, slowdowns on PC all related to on line requirement of PC version


Ahhh always thought it was due to my puny GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I almost never have any issues in D3 with those problems, with 2500+ hours.
> 
> Complain to your internet service providers.


Might be location? I'm in the caribbean but then WoW plays fine without any lag or rubberbanding.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I almost never have any issues in D3 with those problems, with 2500+ hours.
> 
> Complain to your internet service providers.


Lucky you then. I constantly experience rubber bands and lag spikes as do a lot of other people. Let me ask you this, is it more realistic for a bunch of players to complain to all these different ISP's or for Blizzard to either release offline mode, optimize the game further, or put in safe guards for those situations?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lucky you then. I constantly experience rubber bands and lag spikes as do a lot of other people. Let me ask you this, is it more realistic for a bunch of players to complain to all these different ISP's or for Blizzard to either release offline mode, optimize the game further, or put in safe guards for those situations?


If the problem is on their end ( ISP's ), then yes, since it's their / your problem. It's like blaming netflix for your ISP being slow.


----------



## Akadaka

In my opinion D3 is one of the most stuttering games when lots of enemies are on screen.. this is with 45ping.


----------



## Akadaka

I seen so many people complain on forums about stuttering and lag I'd say it's more on blizzard's end.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If the problem is on their end ( ISP's ), then yes, since it's their / your problem. It's like blaming netflix for your ISP being slow.


And you know what Netflix is trying to do? They are proactively working with ISP's to get their traffic fast tracked as well as improving their servers AND raising public awareness of the inadequacies of ISP service in the US. Just because the issue is ultimately on the ISP side does not make it viable to try and orchestrate an effort of having multiple individuals in multiple locations contact multiple ISP's. It is simply an impossible task. What IS possible however, is for a company like ActiBliz to negotiate with major ISP's to prioritize or fast track their traffic.


----------



## DoomDash

I think Blizzard sucks at optimizing, no doubt they could improve the game running on hardware.

As far as ping I haven't even noticed any issues since original D3. Like I said though, if its on Blizzards end then they should upgrade or add more servers, depending on location that could be the truth.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> And you know what Netflix is trying to do? They are proactively working with ISP's to get their traffic fast tracked as well as improving their servers AND raising public awareness of the inadequacies of ISP service in the US. Just because the issue is ultimately on the ISP side does not make it viable to try and orchestrate an effort of having multiple individuals in multiple locations contact multiple ISP's. It is simply an impossible task. What IS possible however, is for a company like ActiBliz to negotiate with major ISP's to prioritize or fast track their traffic.


Netflix blames those ISP's, and is basically calling them out to upgrade. Blizzard should do the same... but again if that is the case where your ISP is slow, you should blame them too.


----------



## Crazy9000

The game also stutters a lot if you don't have it on a SSD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Netflix blames those ISP's, and is basically calling them out to upgrade. Blizzard should do the same... but again if that is the case where your ISP is slow, you should blame them too.


Why leave out that Netflix is also negotiating with ISP's, because they actually have the clout and money to get things done? Also, my connection itself is plenty fast. The issue is not with connection speed, but rather how the traffic is being handled by different ISP's. Also, complaining to them is worthless in my area, because they are the fastest internet service and they know it.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Someone above said you could hypothetically take a lvl 70 WD in crafted gear and roll Torments. I'd like more information about that plan, haha. (read: I need to lrn2WD)


Search on diablofans.com. I am pretty sure they had the youtube vid of the crafted WD. Their new layout also has a build section on the front page.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why leave out that Netflix is also negotiating with ISP's, because they actually have the clout and money to get things done? Also, my connection itself is plenty fast. The issue is not with connection speed, but rather how the traffic is being handled by different ISP's. Also, complaining to them is worthless in my area, because they are the fastest internet service and they know it.


Right now there is a war going on between customers and ISP's. Just check reddit, comcast is at the center of attention right now but basically all companies in the US are guilty of not innovating or driving for faster speeds. Google wants to change that, but right now these other companies are trying their best to hold onto their extrememly profitable slow speeds per dollar. Getting Netflix or Blizzard to make a deal with them is exactly what they want, rather than actually having to invest into better service. You are right, they don't have competition, which is why we need to speak up, and not enable them by blaming the companies that are not causing the delays themselves ( if that is the case ).

In Japan broadband companies had speed wars, in the USA they are doing lets see who can stay the same and raise prices wars, while blaming services for hogging bandwidth. Just saying you are complaining about the wrong people if it's not on Blizzards end.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Right now there is a war going on between customers and ISP's. Just check reddit, comcast is at the center of attention right now but basically all companies in the US are guilty of not innovating or driving for faster speeds. Google wants to change that, but right now these other companies are trying their best to hold onto their extrememly profitable slow speeds per dollar. Getting Netflix or Blizzard to make a deal with them is exactly what they want, rather than actually having to invest into better service. You are right, they don't have competition, which is why we need to speak up, and not enable them by blaming the companies that are not causing the delays themselves ( if that is the case ).
> 
> In Japan broadband companies had speed wars, in the USA they are doing lets see who can stay the same and raise prices wars, while blaming services for hogging bandwidth. Just saying you are complaining about the wrong people if it's not on Blizzards end.


I have already made my complaint known and will be switching to Google Fiber as soon as it comes to my area. At the same time, I am not going to waste my valuable time for the sake of a few games by making multiple complaints to a non-responsive ISP provider that basically holds a monopoly in my area or trying to file complaints with the FCC. When my tolerance level hits, I move on to a different game. It is up to the company that is most affected by this issue to take a stand, because only they have the ability to force changes as money talks. This is not about enabling ISP's but rather simply what is realistic and what is not. It is NOT realistic to hope customers take a stand, because the alternative is crappier service. It IS realistic however, for companies whose consumer base is affected the most to figure out ways to chance or resolve the situation. Money talks in business and politics and companies affected will always have more money than the individuals who care.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Was. Rimeheart, Frostburn, and Fists (EP) was a synergy that resembled crushing blow from D2. No longer will it be in 2.1. Synergies like that make it rewarding to farm for those items. I don't think they should eliminate it, because now we're back to widdling down billions of HP a few million at a time. C'mon, after slaying all the bosses in the story, doesn't that raise the player to a rank of boss or even beyond and have some special abilities for dealing with billion HP bosses?
> 
> Are there other clever ways to deal offensive damage to elites and bosses (besides the monotonous spamming)? Please link me. I don't play a monk but was quite crushed with the stance 2.1 took on the above synergy.
> 
> EDIT: I play a traditional WW barb, with the original fantasy of dealing raw physical damage (ignore the avalance, that's a supplemental "summoning" mechanic). http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/g3ntooman-1708/hero/50095012


i am glad they nerfed rimeheart and the furnace to what it is currently.

those synergies were nothing more than a way to bypass every gear check(difficulty level) they implemented.. 45k dps is all you need on a monk with rimeheart. wasnt the zdps build all about spamming palm and cyclone strike until the party or rimeheart proc'd the palm to make everything go kaboom??? this game is all about monotonous gameplay seeking special loot that offers more than the previous loot you had.


----------



## Crazy9000

Diablo fans posted the highlights from the dev stream for anyone else who doesn't want to actually watch it.

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48181-patch-2-1-developer-stream

Sorry @psyclum, 0dog is dead
Quote:


> Sacrifice is getting a redesign in Patch 2.1 - once you push the Sacrifice button, one of your dogs go to where your mouse cursor is pointing and blows up. Each Dog represents a "charge" of the skill. Big sinergy with Homunculus.


Also season will have adventure mode unlocked already. Kind of nice not having to play through the campaign.
Quote:


> Adventure Mode will already be unlocked for Seasons. As a feature that incentivizes people to come back to the game, most of these players probably already experienced story mode, and they don't want to force players to have to play Campaign to unlock it every time.


Gold find bonus starting tonight and going until Tuesday maintenance, might mean patch really is close.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/15318052/50-gold-find-limited-time-only-8-21-2014


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo fans posted the highlights from the dev stream for anyone else who doesn't want to actually watch it.
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/48181-patch-2-1-developer-stream
> 
> Sorry @psyclum, 0dog is dead
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrifice is getting a redesign in Patch 2.1 - once you push the Sacrifice button, one of your dogs go to where your mouse cursor is pointing and blows up. Each Dog represents a "charge" of the skill. Big sinergy with Homunculus.
> 
> 
> 
> Also season will have adventure mode unlocked already. Kind of nice not having to play through the campaign.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Adventure Mode will already be unlocked for Seasons. As a feature that incentivizes people to come back to the game, most of these players probably already experienced story mode, and they don't want to force players to have to play Campaign to unlock it every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gold find bonus starting tonight and going until Tuesday maintenance, might mean patch really is close.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/15318052/50-gold-find-limited-time-only-8-21-2014
Click to expand...

sacrifice is hitting luck a truck in ptr though each of my dogs was exploding for about 67m.


----------



## MistaBernie

I was listening this afternoon. They 'want' to get 2.1 out by the end of August so that would be next Tuesday. They said this 50% bonus was multiplicative... that would be sweet if that were the case.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Alkaizer on 2.1.


Wyatt Cheng responds:


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Someone above said you could hypothetically take a lvl 70 WD in crafted gear and roll Torments. I'd like more information about that plan, haha. (read: I need to lrn2WD)


If you have RoRG it makes it much easier:

Cain's/Asheara's boots/gloves

Captain Crimson's pants/belt

2 of these 3 pieces: Aughild's chest/helm/bracers (preferably skipping the helm since you'll want to aim all your blood shards for an orange Mask of Jeram first)

Born's sword/shoulders (sword - needs Int, 1400+ high end damage and socket, so if you get two of those re-roll to get the 3rd. +% damage if you're really lucky too)

RoRG

With RoRG that's 4 complete set bonuses (except if using Asheara's unless Aughild bracer/helm and Born chest to fit in Asheara shoulders).

Other crafted gear for other slots until you find something better:

Spite

Try to aim for Int/Vit on most pieces, All Res where you can fit it in and pet damage/elemental damage. Socket in Wep (Emerald), 2 in Pants (Topazes), 3 in Chest (Topazes), in Helm (Diamond)

This thread is amazing if you want to learn about pet damage and what stats to stack: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/13349475072

Skills something along the lines of these:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Passives all focused on damage and reducing cooldowns, most of the damage you will be dealing with Restless Giant until you find a Tall Man's Finger and your dogs will start to get more useful offensively instead of just tanking mainly, BBV to take down elite packs faster, Jaunt the get out of jail free card/survival, Piranhado to clump up everything for your Gargantuan/hold things in place while running away, Addling Toads gets things confused and helps you survive since they're not attacking you

Sample Born's sword with a fairly good roll:





This is of course pretending you have absolutely no items for your WD and enough mats/gold to craft a few of each set piece especially the wep (don't expect 1 roll to be enough, i'd aim for materials enough for 3-4 crafts for all pieces to get a useable but nowhere near perfect option)


----------



## Phaelynar

Got bored of live so I have been playing on the PTR a bit.

I got a ptr crusader with 5/6 Roland's that I've been testing out. Need the 6th piece though to dump the useless Rorg from the build.


----------



## MistaBernie

Thanks Sainsek! I crafted some pieces for my WD yesterday. I don't see myself putting time into WD or Mage at this point, and with the luck I've had with my Monk lately (except for decent weapons, sigh) I think I'm gonna keep working on Monk and DH at this point (got what looks like a SWEET Danetta's Spite, just need Revenge at this point and more set pieces, sigh).


----------



## DoomDash

I won't be playing again until 2.1. Double gold means nothing since you can easily make gold in 2.1.


----------



## slickwilly

I to will try the crafted route for my WD, although I preffer the Born's chest piece to Augie's since I have seen the Born's item roll good primary stats with 3 sockets and 10% damage reduction from elites,
plus i already have a Born's sword with 10% CDR and a socket, hopefully I can re-roll the dex for Intel


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I won't be playing again until 2.1. Double gold means nothing since you can easily make gold in 2.1.


I can't even notice the gold increase, my piles seem about the same size. Pretty disappointing.


----------



## slickwilly

when did the increase go live? I noticed my Gold stash was recovering at a faster rate but I thought that was just because of my Sader and Tr4


----------



## Crazy9000

It went live at midnight (pacific). It's going to end when the usual Tuesday maintenance starts.

Difference isn't too huge though. I can't even tell the difference in my gold piles.


----------



## slickwilly

I will check it out to night, get of work at 2 home by 2:30, in sanctuary by 3, that is unless the wife has other plans


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I won't be playing again until 2.1. Double gold means nothing since you can easily make gold in 2.1.


I'll play live for like 2 hours this weekend to farm some keystones as I'm out I think.

Other than that it's just PTR testing of Roland's and hopefully Phalanx if I can find the shield.

If anyone has a T6+ character and wants to play some PTR, my tag is Blarg#1753.


----------



## iamwardicus

If anyone wants to do Ubers tonight or tomorrow night in T2 or T3 I've got the mats for 2 machines at the moment and I'm farming keys as much as I can before work. Ideally I'd like to be able to just craft 2 Hellfire Amulets right off the bat for my WD. If anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd be willing to. I can kill them on T5, maybe T6.


----------



## DoomDash

I have 30+ machines, just waiting till 2.1.


----------



## MistaBernie

I should probably farm some machines, huh..


----------



## Cotton

I farmed some of the ubers drops prior to 2.1. That let me craft a few necklaces on the ptr immediately. I have 10 sets of machine crafts on live and 10 sets of necklace crafting mats as well.

You can do them on live if you want, but it will probably be easier and more fun once 2.1 is live due to the class changes.

Do them on T6, no reason to ever not to. Learned this the hard way. As a side note; 4 Furnace Jade Ubers are a joke.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I to will try the crafted route for my WD, although I preffer the Born's chest piece to Augie's since I have seen the Born's item roll good primary stats with 3 sockets and 10% damage reduction from elites,
> plus i already have a Born's sword with 10% CDR and a socket, hopefully I can re-roll the dex for Intel


no need for all of that crafted crap to make a good basic wd.

aughild 3pc is a bonus to ehp,but the rest can be eliminated.

itemization required by pet spec is as follow

1 - maximise damage with skill bonus such as %zombie dog damage. pet damage and attack speed increase
2 - maximise toughness so the pets survive bad encounters, best way is to stack int,vit,resist and armor(pets take 25% of the total of your life as theirs)
3 - choice of gameplay goes with the weapon available.(kukri,renho flayer,everything else)

pet specs are simple, you can even get away without aughild and still do fine


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I famed some of the ubers drops prior to 2.1. That let me craft a few necklaces on the ptr immediately. I have 10 sets of machine crafts on live and 10 sets of necklace crafting mats as well.
> 
> You can do them on live if you want, but it will probably be easier and more fun once 2.1 is live due to the class changes.
> 
> Do them on T6, no reason to ever not to. Learned this the hard way. As a side note; 4 Furnace Jade Ubers are a joke.


you dont even need 4 jade furnace doc









4 pet wd does the same just fine.

as a matter of fact. 4 wd is an OP combo


----------



## LesPaulLover

I love how they won't add controller support to the PC version, despite the UI **CLEARLY** being designed from the ground up FOR consoles AND the game now being out on consoles!

Gotta love it eh!


----------



## calavera

Was messing around in PTR a few minutes ago but I guess the servers are down?


----------



## MistaBernie

Huh, don't they usually pull the PTR before an update...? Could 2.1 _*actually*_ be coming on Tuesday?!


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Huh, don't they usually pull the PTR before an update...? Could 2.1 _*actually*_ be coming on Tuesday?!


Didn't they also say they wanted 2.1 out before the end of the month? *Crosses fingers*


----------



## MistaBernie

Could also just be a LizardSquad ddos...


----------



## MonarchX

I will give away RoS key to whoever is wiling to play with me and at least get through RoS together!


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I will give away RoS key to whoever is wiling to play with me and at least get through RoS together!


I'll play through with you just to do it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I will give away RoS key to whoever is wiling to play with me and at least get through RoS together!


Overclock does have a clan in the game if you need more people to play with. PM your battletag to sainesk (thread creator) if you're interested.


----------



## DoomDash

DH's in 2.1


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2eftq0/ptr_class_performance_in_greater_rifts/


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm expecting heavy DH nerf about a month into 2.1







. Guess I should start gearing wizard and maybe make a hydra build that playes like M6







.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> DH's in 2.1
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2eftq0/ptr_class_performance_in_greater_rifts/


***? i was going to play Witch doctor, but looks like i might roll DH


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> ***? i was going to play Witch doctor, but looks like i might roll DH


Just play whatever is most fun, eventually Blizzard will balance them.


----------



## Phaelynar

http://s97.photobucket.com/user/Phaelynar/media/Screenshot025_zpsfa21c5c3.jpg.html

If anyone cares to see a Roland's set transmog full.

I have the full set with good rolls and it sucks balls. No survivability.

The best for crusaders in 2.1 is condemn. Use 5pc akkhan + leorics crown + vigilante belt + strongarms + BoP + new condemn shield. Was playing some 4 man with a few guys from my clan tonight and we capped at completing a lvl 37.


----------



## hyujmn

FINALLY found a Cindercoat with sockets and I rolled 15% sentry dmg on it. I was ecstatic.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> If anyone cares to see a Roland's set transmog full.
> 
> I have the full set with good rolls and it sucks balls. No survivability.
> 
> The best for crusaders in 2.1 is condemn. Use 5pc akkhan + leorics crown + vigilante belt + strongarms + BoP + new condemn shield. Was playing some 4 man with a few guys from my clan tonight and we capped at completing a lvl 37.


Yeah I hear it struggles defensively, but I think I can make it work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Just play whatever is most fun, eventually Blizzard will balance them.


By balance you mean nerf into non-existence? Dev team doesn't understand the meaning of balance.


----------



## Akadaka

just got a wicked Witching Hour on my DH I can use it on any char because of rolled Main stat.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> By balance you mean nerf into non-existence? Dev team doesn't understand the meaning of balance.


They've said they don't want to nerf anything, they want to buff other things.


----------



## FlawleZ

Finally picked up RoS over the weekend. Hit 70 yesterday and just started finding some OK Level 70 gear. About how many hours of farming would you say it took for you guys to find good upgrades over your level 60 gear?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Finally picked up RoS over the weekend. Hit 70 yesterday and just started finding some OK Level 70 gear. About how many hours of farming would you say it took for you guys to find good upgrades over your level 60 gear?


At least a good 2 weeks personally.


----------



## Robin Nio

http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-class-forums/wizard-the-ancient-repositories/91548-2-1-very-soon-what-you-think?page=2#c37 2.1 even more possible tomorrow or wednesday? get on the hype train (still noting official from any blue posts).


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I hear it struggles defensively, but I think I can make it work.


Believe me I have tried. The only way I see it working is with the gem that staggers damage and having it at a very high level to clear it.

Otherwise the set is mega fail. The resource management is horrid too even with a piro marella. I have all of the same pieces as Deadset and mine might actually be better. The only reason he lives in his video is because he is playing solo with dual unity's. In group play he would be deader than a doornail in 30 seconds.

Add me on the ptr and I can show it to you tonight. I'm very disappointed that they did not factor in being able to live using the set.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They've said they don't want to nerf anything, they want to buff other things.


I apologize for being disillusioned, but I will believe this when I see it. I have learned to take everything they say about balancing by buffs with a huge grain of salt considering their previous incompetence in doing so.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-class-forums/wizard-the-ancient-repositories/91548-2-1-very-soon-what-you-think?page=2#c37 2.1 even more possible tomorrow or wednesday? get on the hype train (still noting official from any blue posts).


https://i.imgur.com/T9zSKlc.png Confirmed for tomorrow 26th.


----------



## MistaBernie

Yay 2.1!

Bye RIF..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/T9zSKlc.png Confirmed for tomorrow 26th.


Awesome, I have been waiting for this. Unforunately it's launching right when I have to leave for work







.

Oh well they'll probably go over by a few hours anyways lol. I expect a lot of you to be on tomorrow night







.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Awesome, I have been waiting for this. Unforunately it's launching right when I have to leave for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Oh well they'll probably go over by a few hours anyways lol. I expect a lot of you to be on tomorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No hurry tho the seasons probably won't come until a few days after.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/502542213432508417


----------



## Shiftstealth

OMG This 25% pet damage gem looks amazing.


----------



## Akadaka

Patch 2.1, Probably not going to sleep for a month!


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Patch 2.1, Probably not going to sleep for a month!


agreed, commander !!!!!!!!!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why leave out that Netflix is also negotiating with ISP's, because they actually have the clout and money to get things done? Also, my connection itself is plenty fast. The issue is not with connection speed, but rather how the traffic is being handled by different ISP's. Also, complaining to them is worthless in my area, because they are the fastest internet service and they know it.


Queue SouthPark Comcast episode (last season I think?)... If you haven't seen it, do yourself a favor and watch it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ...this game is all about monotonous gameplay seeking special loot that offers more than the previous loot you had.


LOL - so true!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It went live at midnight (pacific). It's going to end when the usual Tuesday maintenance starts.
> 
> Difference isn't too huge though. I can't even tell the difference in my gold piles.


I played a bit over the weekend. Instead of the 20k piles I was seeing 30k piles. I didn't honestly pay attention closely enough to how much it impacted a bounty run. Though I ran my son's Crusader on a T1 bounty and seemed to be getting more gold (800k?) than I would normally get on T1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I apologize for being disillusioned, but I will believe this when I see it. I have learned to take everything they say about balancing by buffs with a huge grain of salt considering their previous incompetence in doing so.


They are plenty competent. They wanted to Nerf, and Nerf they did...over, and over, and over...!







I know what you're saying though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/T9zSKlc.png Confirmed for tomorrow 26th.


Son off beech...I didn't need to hear this! Unfortunately I might be stuck in Montana starting this weekend! When a clearwire knockoff is your best bet you can't wait to get home to suckle on that monopolized Comcast teat!

BTW - I ran a couple T5 bounties with my WD yesterday just to farm some mats I needed...2 out of 2 caches I got two RoRGs! I was amazed, even though neither rolled abundantly well (IAS on both and need to roll another stat). One came with STR (thank you RNG), but that actually works as I don't believe I've gotten a Barb/Sader RoRG yet.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I apologize for being disillusioned, but I will believe this when I see it. I have learned to take everything they say about balancing by buffs with a huge grain of salt considering their previous incompetence in doing so.


They've done a lot of positive changes from fans requests, I would say it's more good than bad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They've done a lot of positive changes from fans requests, I would say it's more good than bad.


Like I said, I am taking everything the dev team says about buffing from now on with a huge bucket of salt. Maybe they have turned over a new leaf since RoS, but I have been burned far too much time by what the dev team says and does.

UPDATE: And this is a good reason why I take everything the dev team says with a bucket of salt... seriously, WTH is with this bull crap?!?


----------



## Crazy9000

Just watch marauder demon hunter. They are the kind of obviously powerful thing that would be tempting to nerf, especially since it makes it difficult to buff most of the DH skills.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Like I said, I am taking everything the dev team says about buffing from now on with a huge bucket of salt. Maybe they have turned over a new leaf since RoS, but I have been burned far too much time by what the dev team says and does.
> 
> UPDATE: And this is a good reason why I take everything the dev team says with a bucket of salt... seriously, WTH is with this bull crap?!?


They've already started buffing some of the unused skills and sets. I mean, of course it's not going to be perfect over night. They've also stated that 2.1 is not nearly done with the balance / class changes.

As you example, that was a bug, they aren't nerfing something, they are fixing something. This just means they will make the skill viable without breaking D3 principle eventually.

I'm watching Alkaizer play PoE right now, he complains just as much about PoE as he does D3.


----------



## DoomDash

Also, FINALLY 2.1 tomorrow!!! I was already getting bored of PoE.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They've already started buffing some of the unused skills and sets. I mean, of course it's not going to be perfect over night. They've also stated that 2.1 is not nearly done with the balance / class changes.
> 
> As you example, that was a bug, they aren't nerfing something, they are fixing something. This just means they will make the skill viable without breaking D3 principle eventually.
> 
> I'm watching Alkaizer play PoE right now, he complains just as much about PoE as he does D3.


I will reiterate; D3 dev team has never done anything that would give me faith that they can buff successfully. Their definition of "buffing" for wizards have traditionally been barely increase proc rates or damage % while also nerfing the most popular skill by 50%. As far as your comment about fixing and not nerfing, don't make me laugh as that was NOT a bug. It did not do anything that was outside of the passive as described by Tal Rasha. The description states "Damaging enemies with Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning will cause a Meteor of the same damage type to fall from the sky. There is an 8 second cooldown for each damage type." An item proc is STILL damaging enemies. No where was this ever implied that it was a glitch. If the only reason is to cause less slowdown with proc's happening more often, the dev team needs to absolutely re-work Tal Rasha to compensate for this *NERF*.

Anyone can find flaws in PoE, but keep in mind that it is a FREE GAME. It is shameful what Blizzard has done with D3 considering the budget they had, especially when compared to a free game like PoE. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They've already started buffing some of the unused skills and sets. I mean, of course it's not going to be perfect over night. They've also stated that 2.1 is not nearly done with the balance / class changes.
> 
> As you example, that was a bug, they aren't nerfing something, they are fixing something. This just means they will make the skill viable without breaking D3 principle eventually.
> 
> I'm watching Alkaizer play PoE right now, he complains just as much about PoE as he does D3.


Not sure if Alkaizer is a robot or not. Never happy. Never sleeps. There are a lot of jaded streamers out there.

Hopefully more diversity comes out of high tier GR group play. Looks like for now Crusader + DH combos are the the only thing going in that level of play.

Kinda of annoying that a CDR support Crusader with DH's running low health 100% Crit builds just make any other combo laughable.

In the end, people should play whats fun, but the competitive side of me thinks Season 2 will be where Blizz works out the meta.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> In the end, people should play whats fun, but the competitive side of me thinks Season 2 will be where Blizz works out the meta.


All I play is what is fun, and in 2.1 so many different builds are fun!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will reiterate; D3 dev team has never done anything that would give me faith that they can buff successfully. Their definition of "buffing" for wizards have traditionally been barely increase proc rates or damage % while also nerfing the most popular skill by 50%. As far as your comment about fixing and not nerfing, don't make me laugh as that was NOT a bug. It did not do anything that was outside of the passive as described by Tal Rasha. The description states "Damaging enemies with Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning will cause a Meteor of the same damage type to fall from the sky. There is an 8 second cooldown for each damage type." An item proc is STILL damaging enemies. No where was this ever implied that it was a glitch. If the only reason is to cause less slowdown with proc's happening more often, the dev team needs to absolutely re-work Tal Rasha to compensate for this *NERF*.
> 
> Anyone can find flaws in PoE, but keep in mind that it is a FREE GAME. It is shameful what Blizzard has done with D3 considering the budget they had, especially when compared to a free game like PoE. Just my 2 cents.


Well I have faith, game is fun to me and that's all that matters. It's just a matter of opinion. I've tried now twice to get into PoE but it's never felt fun enough to get to the end game to me. Maybe the end game is fun, but I just can't do it, much less playing what I feel are fun builds. It's free, yeah, but I literally payed $60 bucks for D3, made hundreds of dollars, got the expansion for free, and I've had fun doing it. I have over 2500 hours, and I still enjoy it.

I would just let it go for a few years and check back and see if maybe then they finally got it right for you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well... come 2.1 I will see if I can adapt again, but currently 2.1 is now looking A LOT LESS exciting for me. Might finally give up my wizard again... Really frustrated with the D3 dev team right now. This is just complete bull crap.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well... come 2.1 I will see if I can adapt again, but currently 2.1 is now looking A LOT LESS exciting for me. Might finally give up my wizard again... Really frustrated with the D3 dev team right now. This is just complete bull crap.


I mean, I know WHY you are upset. Everyone knows certain builds or elements don't feel right, but they do intend to fix. Maybe they aren't competent enough to do it, but they are trying. It's really up to the fans to criticize on the forums, they do listen.

One example of them listening was my friend Outlaw, who was featured on theory craft thursdays. He had a strafe rocket demon hunter, that was mostly fire based. In early 2.1 PTR they changed his fire rocket skill to cold, he created a thread criticizing the changes, and got a lot of support. Guess what, they changed it back to fire!

I'm just saying we are a huge portion of the direction of this game, so if you don't like something just keep your voice active, on the bnet forums or reddit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I mean, I know WHY you are upset. Everyone knows certain builds or elements don't feel right, but they do intend to fix. Maybe they aren't competent enough to do it, but they are trying. It's really up to the fans to criticize on the forums, they do listen.
> 
> One example of them listening was my friend Outlaw, who was featured on theory craft thursdays. He had a strafe rocket demon hunter, that was mostly fire based. In early 2.1 PTR they changed his fire rocket skill to cold, he created a thread criticizing the changes, and got a lot of support. Guess what, they changed it back to fire!
> 
> I'm just saying we are a huge portion of the direction of this game, so if you don't like something just keep your voice active, on the bnet forums or reddit.


I am currently disputing it, but this is a ninja nerf in that it has not been documented as far as I am aware of and going by what the MVP poster stated. People in PTR have been thinking it was a bug, not a "fix" as the dev team likes to cutely call their nerfs.


----------



## DoomDash

Pretty cool story about a disabled gamer who plays D3:
http://kotaku.com/disabled-gamer-talks-about-how-twitch-saved-his-life-1626649454?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well... come 2.1 I will see if I can adapt again, but currently 2.1 is now looking A LOT LESS exciting for me. Might finally give up my wizard again... Really frustrated with the D3 dev team right now. This is just complete bull crap.


I think you're overreacting. Your build isn't ruined, making all of your items useless like when they nerfed shard of hate... you just have to change some skills around, and get rid of the thunderfury which was probably a good idea anyways.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think you're overreacting. Your build isn't ruined, making all of your items useless like when they nerfed shard of hate... you just have to change some skills around, and get rid of the thunderfury which was probably a good idea anyways.


It will actually disrupt my build a ton given that I rely on Thunderfury to proc lightning. My alternatives are:

1. Drop Energy Armor and use Shock Armor or another lightning based attack, which loses a ton of tankiness
2. Drop Deflection Spectral Blade and switch it to a lightning version which loses tankiness
3. Change Black Hole Event Horizon to Supermassive and lose out on Arcane damage and elite affix cancellation

What this means is that I will either have to go Fire as this changes my damage priority, wasting my Moonlight Ward (which this proc fix is nerfing btw) and SoJ roll. I could also just lose out on lightning meteor prods as well, which again, is a HUGE DPS boost. Like I said, this DOES NOT HELP BUILD CREATIVITY and only lessens it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Patch notes for the supermassive rune:

Skill Rune - Supermassive
Weapon damage increased from 570% to 1290% over 2 seconds

I think you can make up for it pretty easy, since it opens up your weapon slot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Patch notes for the supermassive rune:
> 
> Skill Rune - Supermassive
> Weapon damage increased from 570% to 1290% over 2 seconds
> 
> I think you can make up for it pretty easy, since it opens up your weapon slot.


Like I mentioned earlier, it comes at a huge drop of my survivability for higher Torment levels. What pisses me off so much though is that this is a completely meaningless nerf by them.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, it comes at a huge drop of my survivability for higher Torment levels. What pisses me off so much though is that this is a completely meaningless nerf by them.


It's necessary because almost all of the new gems proc on hit, and some of them have procs just like thunderfury.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's necessary because almost all of the new gems proc on hit, and some of them have procs just like thunderfury.


I fail to see why that makes it so that the dev team had to completely get rid of item procing other item affixes. They can simply limit it, but chose a global nerf instead. This is the sort of incompetence or wanton disregard to what players consider fun that has always pissed me off about the D3 dev team. Like I said, I will wait and see, but all that excitement I had for my wiz in 2.1? Poof! It's all gone now.


----------



## gunslinger0077

YEA 2.1 bye bye other games!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder if I can get by dropping energy armor farming T5...I will probably be super needing a Woh now since I have less reason for keeping Thunderfury. The end build I will give a shot now is probably:

- Spectral Blade - Deflection
- Teleport - Wormhole or the rune that stuns
- Black Hole - Event Horizon
- Explosive Blast - Short Fuse
- Ice Nova - Cold Snap
- Shock Armor - Thunderstorm

Will have to make up the loss of toughness going away from energy armor with items and hopefully legendary gems... Will also need to drop Arcane for Fire now, which sucks because I really want to keep my Arcane roll on my SoJ as well as use my Moonlight Ward. Once I get converted to Fire, I should have more options.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wonder if I can get by dropping energy armor farming T5...I will probably be super needing a Woh now since I have less reason for keeping Thunderfury. The end build I will give a shot now is probably:
> 
> - Spectral Blade - Deflection
> - Teleport - Wormhole or the rune that stuns
> - Black Hole - Event Horizon
> - Explosive Blast - Short Fuse
> - Ice Nova - Cold Snap
> - Shock Armor - Thunderstorm
> 
> Will have to make up the loss of toughness going away from energy armor with items and hopefully legendary gems... Will also need to drop Arcane for Fire now, which sucks because I really want to keep my Arcane roll on my SoJ as well as use my Moonlight Ward. Once I get converted to Fire, I should have more options.


Careful about rolling the element on SoJ... you're going to need socket in rings for the legendary gems.

Do you have a sunkeeper? That would be a good midterm weapon, since the % elite damage will apply to all of your meteor types.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Careful about rolling the element on SoJ... you're going to need socket in rings for the legendary gems.
> 
> Do you have a sunkeeper? That would be a good midterm weapon, since the % elite damage will apply to all of your meteor types.


Yeah I held onto one thankfully. Also started farming up gear for a Frost Hydra build.


----------



## The LAN Man

Is anyone else having issues with battle.net launching? It comes up on my screeb and just keeps sayibg starting then it just closes and starts again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with battle.net launching? It comes up on my screeb and just keeps sayibg starting then it just closes and starts again.


You can launch D3 directly by making a shortcut to the diablo .exe, and adding "-launch" at the end of the location line.


----------



## SirWaWa

all this fine tuning better be worth it
what a waste of a summer


----------



## Cotton

How does the proc nerf effect my current Tal build?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Cotton-1600/hero/49017742

Maybe try something similar?


----------



## -SE7EN-

maybe this new patch can pull me away from Marvel Heroes for a few hours.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> At least a good 2 weeks personally.


took me 1 month to get rid of all of my level 60 gears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wonder if I can get by dropping energy armor farming T5...I will probably be super needing a Woh now since I have less reason for keeping Thunderfury. The end build I will give a shot now is probably:
> 
> - Spectral Blade - Deflection
> - Teleport - Wormhole or the rune that stuns
> - Black Hole - Event Horizon
> - Explosive Blast - Short Fuse
> - Ice Nova - Cold Snap
> - Shock Armor - Thunderstorm
> 
> Will have to make up the loss of toughness going away from energy armor with items and hopefully legendary gems... Will also need to drop Arcane for Fire now, which sucks because I really want to keep my Arcane roll on my SoJ as well as use my Moonlight Ward. Once I get converted to Fire, I should have more options.


so you need toughness,yet you drop energy armor? doesnt compute at all.

drop glass cannon if you didnt allready,keep energy armor and spectral blade is meh. melee range with toughness problems.. its a no no.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like blizzard is still getting DDoS'd quite hard. Hope it's better tomorrow.


----------



## kremtok

Are official 2.1 patch notes available?


----------



## Germanian

2.1. So much DDOS. Can't wait. Wow!!!


----------



## DoomDash

I have a job interview tomorrow so hopefully its not up when I leave, but up when I get back.


----------



## Narokuu

I cant find official patch notes yet, just PTR ones. And if it gets DDos im going to lose my mind. I have a WoW raid tomorrow and want to play D3 T.T


----------



## JTHMfreak

Why is it down early? I'm in Cali with 2.5 hrs til 3am.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Why is it down early? I'm in Cali with 2.5 hrs til 3am.


i just logged in.


----------



## JTHMfreak

still wont let me, says down for maintenance


----------



## slickwilly

Is there a problem with the Thunderfury? I have equiped on my monk in my right hand and I have a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like blizzard is still getting DDoS'd quite hard. Hope it's better tomorrow.


maybe it's all the Gold farmers, P.O.ed over the closing of the AH


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Is there a problem with the Thunderfury? I have equiped on my monk in my right hand and I have a
> maybe it's all the Gold farmers, P.O.ed over the closing of the AH


Maybe it's lizard squad trying to locate all the children they can find.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> took me 1 month to get rid of all of my level 60 gears.
> so you need toughness,yet you drop energy armor? doesnt compute at all.
> 
> drop glass cannon if you didnt allready,keep energy armor and spectral blade is meh. melee range with toughness problems.. its a no no.


It seems you jumped into the conversation late and misunderstood some things. I am dropping Energy Armor, because they are nerfing global item procs so I need lightning damage. I am hoping that I can roll better gear that allows me to toughen up as well as through legendary gems. I am not using Glass Cannon and can't remember the last time I did. I use Spectral Blades because of the rune for shield and because melee wiz is fun. Right now I can do T4 without needing EA,


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It seems you jumped into the conversation late and misunderstood some things. I am dropping Energy Armor, because they are nerfing global item procs so I need lightning damage. I am hoping that I can roll better gear that allows me to toughen up as well as through legendary gems. I am not using Glass Cannon and can't remember the last time I did. I use Spectral Blades because of the rune for shield and because melee wiz is fun. Right now I can do T4 without needing EA,


i am well aware of the conversation about the thunderfury being changed. frankly it wont change anything for you.

keep using your TF it works just fine

if you are using a big fire spell,just use flame blades instead of that blade shield.. and keep energy armor. maybe you could bump it up to t6


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i am well aware of the conversation about the thunderfury being changed. frankly it wont change anything for you.
> 
> keep using your TF it works just fine


I lose out on 25% of my Tal Rasha damage by losing lightning meteors. That is anywhere from 5-12M every 8 seconds. I will need to replace that lost lightning proc with a lightning skill.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I lose out on 25% of my Tal Rasha damage by losing lightning meteors. That is anywhere from 5-12M every 8 seconds. I will need to replace that lost lightning proc with a lightning skill.


25m less every 8 or so seconds.. seriously? i think you are overreacting too much about the word nerf and you dont realise wizzard got a big buff this patch around. how about firebird,how about many skill retooling with damage buffs, that 25million every 8seconds amounts to nothing more than 3mil give or take a second. and thats assuming they all crit. so in reality,its peanuts compared to your overall dps. and if that 25m loss was huge,maybe its time to relook at your build because it wont do much for t6.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 25m less every 8 or so seconds.. seriously? i think you are overreacting too much about the word nerf and you dont realise wizzard got a big buff this patch around. how about firebird,how about many skill retooling with damage buffs, that 25million every 8seconds amounts to nothing more than 3mil give or take a second. and thats assuming they all crit. so in reality,its peanuts compared to your overall dps. and if that 25m loss was huge,maybe its time to relook at your build because it wont do much for t6.


1. I will not be able to completely retool on the fly as all my gear is rolled to support my current build.
2. I already started trying to re-balance my skilling depending on new item rolls and legendary gems.
3. I am upset because this was the build I came up with and they are screwing with it for no good reason. If I simply wanted the best farming build, I would be focusing on my DH/WD/Sader. I was focusing on my Wiz because I had a certain sense of pride for coming up with fun build that could farm up to t5 and I was hoping after the BH buff, T6.

I know what kind of buff that Wizard got. Most of them are fire oriented however or affecting skills that I did not want to use. While I am hoarding good FB pieces, I rather not use the same build every other wiz is using. Currently I am working on a cold Hydra build if my current build fails. If that doesn't work out, I am just switching to my DH.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. I will not be able to completely retool on the fly as all my gear is rolled to support my current build.
> 2. I already started trying to re-balance my skilling depending on new item rolls and legendary gems.
> 3. I am upset because this was the build I came up with and they are screwing with it for no good reason. If I simply wanted the best farming build, I would be focusing on my DH/WD/Sader. I was focusing on my Wiz because I had a certain sense of pride for coming up with fun build that could farm up to t5 and I was hoping after the BH buff, T6.
> 
> I know what kind of buff that Wizard got. Most of them are fire oriented however or affecting skills that I did not want to use. While I am hoarding good FB pieces, I rather not use the same build every other wiz is using. Currently I am working on a cold Hydra build if my current build fails. If that doesn't work out, I am just switching to my DH.


i'd try star pact or the lightning rune,but then again star pact wins over everything.

and btw,very few builds need major retooling in the game. unless they depend on full sets. just do star pact spam and use spectral blade in between cast to regain arcane power, you get to keep a melee wizzard approach and become more potent for t6.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i'd try star pact or the lightning rune,but then again star pact wins over everything.
> 
> and btw,very few builds need major retooling in the game. unless they depend on full sets. just do star pact spam and use spectral blade in between cast to regain arcane power, you get to keep a melee wizzard approach and become more potent for t6.


If I am re-gearing to Fire and Firebirds, I will most definitely need to re-gear. Same as if I went to Cold Hydra build; I have to change weapon, helm, chest, ammy, bracer, ect.

I am still waiting for it to actually drop to see how much I am actually impacted, but in the meanwhile, I am just still frustrated with the dev team screwing around where they don't need to be again.


----------



## Cotton

There will be a few builds in this patch that I will be running for fun that ive saved gear for.

Here is a list;

Starpact with Tals, max ap, and massive ap regen (yes please 500m meteors).
Lightning Hydra with taskers.
Arcane Hydra, canyoneer, taskers, charged blast, mirrorball.
Fire Hydra, Firebird, fire orb, forked lightning, camaral, mykens.
WoH Firebird.
Cold Hydra lockdown, this time in 2.1 once a winterflurry drops (No more Frostburn+Rimeheart,







).
Max CDR lightning archon, maybe same spec as 2.0.5 with Tals. Swami for stacking buff, 8 sec Archon CD.

The patch opened up quite a bit of fun builds. I cant wait to find new ones.


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone else notice Fear seems to proc more often on shock pulse than say electrocute?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone else notice Fear seems to proc more often on shock pulse than say electrocute?


My understanding is that different spells have different proc rates.


----------



## DoomDash

Not live yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Not live yet?


Very Soon™


----------



## kpssandhu1

no story in game, paid premium price tough.. now they launch in next gen console make more money, there is no story


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpssandhu1*
> 
> no story in game, paid premium price tough.. now they launch in next gen console make more money, there is no story


WUT?


----------



## DoomDash

2.1 DL is live!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> WUT?


Right?

I'm lost too.

Servers should be back up at 4PM EST or 1PM PDT i think they said.


----------



## kpssandhu1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Right?
> 
> I'm lost too.
> 
> Servers should be back up at 4PM EST or 1PM PDT i think they said.


I mean if you are still playing D3 , suppose to remain lost better.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 2.1 DL is live!


It says it patch 2.0.6??


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpssandhu1*
> 
> I mean if you are still playing D3 , suppose to remain lost better.


WUT?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> It says it patch 2.0.6??


You may need to relog in, my dl is almost done.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> You may need to relog in, my dl is almost done.


Mines patching but it says in patch notes 2.0.6?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Mines patching but it says in patch notes 2.0.6?


Usually those don't update right away. They sometimes even release the notes after the patches.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Usually those don't update right away. They sometimes even release the notes after the patches.


Okay 3GB to go lets see if I login to the game before you


----------



## DoomDash

servers are still down anyway


----------



## Akadaka

Ye I know when will they be back up?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> servers are still down anyway


4PM EST


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 4PM EST


Such bs.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 4PM EST


"Please notethat we will be conducting scheduled maintenance for the Americas starting today at 3:00 a.m. PDT, with an anticipated 10 hours of downtime (concluding roughly around 1:00 p.m. PDT)"

Looks like earlier than you said.


----------



## Crazy9000

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> "Please notethat we will be conducting scheduled maintenance for the Americas starting today at 3:00 a.m. PDT, with an anticipated 10 hours of downtime (concluding roughly around 1:00 p.m. PDT)"
> 
> Looks like earlier than you said.


It's currently 10am Pacific.


----------



## Akadaka

>....< This is going to be a long and painful wait, League Of Legends has been making me rage...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> .
> It's currently 10am Pacific.


Oh I didn't even notice it was PDT


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> "Please notethat we will be conducting scheduled maintenance for the Americas starting today at 3:00 a.m. PDT, with an anticipated 10 hours of downtime (concluding roughly around 1:00 p.m. PDT)"
> 
> Looks like earlier than you said.


1 PM PDT = 4PM EDT (EST)


----------



## Akadaka

1 PM PDT = 6AM AEST for me.


----------



## Cryosis00

I will play 2.1 when seasons hit on Friday. For now its ROS on PS4


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> 1 PM PDT = 4PM EDT (EST)


Yeah my mistake.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My understanding is that different spells have different proc rates.


So with a fixed AS and fixed % to fear, each spell could still proc at a different rate? Shouldn't this be a little more straight forward?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> So with a fixed AS and fixed % to fear, each spell could still proc at a different rate? Shouldn't this be a little more straight forward?


Every skill has its own proc coefficient, meaning each time the spell hits through the duration of its cast, it has a chance to proc depending on the proc rate. When it proc's, things like LoH (100% chance) will trigger while things like critical hits and chance to will have a chance per proc trigger to activate. This is my understanding of it at least.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Every skill has its own proc coefficient, meaning each time the spell hits through the duration of its cast, it has a chance to proc depending on the proc rate. When it proc's, things like LoH (100% chance) will trigger while things like critical hits and chance to will have a chance per proc trigger to activate. This is my understanding of it at least.


That's what my assumption was as well. And I believe this makes sense for spells that have a different rate of objects cast for a given AS. Things like Twisters vs MM or energy orbs from shock pulse. Is there an up to date chart somewhere that lists the process rate for each skill and class? It would be helpful to have this listed under the tooltip or info where the damage is displayed in the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That's what my assumption was as well. And I believe this makes sense for spells that have a different rate of objects cast for a given AS. Things like Twisters vs MM or energy orbs from shock pulse. Is there an up to date chart somewhere that lists the process rate for each skill and class? It would be helpful to have this listed under the tooltip or info where the damage is displayed in the game.


This is probably as close as you will get to a complete list.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Every skill has its own proc coefficient, meaning each time the spell hits through the duration of its cast, it has a chance to proc depending on the proc rate. When it proc's, things like LoH (100% chance) will trigger while things like critical hits and chance to will have a chance per proc trigger to activate. This is my understanding of it at least.


Crit chance is calculated for whenever the skill deals damage. except for a few skills which just average it in on every hit.

The coefficient is for items that have a chance to trigger an effect, like the shard of hate sword.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Crit chance is calculated for whenever the skill deals damage. except for a few skills which just average it in on every hit.
> 
> The coefficient is for items that have a chance to trigger an effect, like the shard of hate sword.


That's right... critical hit chance doesn't get affected by proc rates. Thanks for correcting!


----------



## Akadaka

It's up I've been playing 2.1 for about 30mins.


----------



## MistaBernie

here's hoping the DDoSing will be over later when I actually potentially have a chance to give it a go..


----------



## yahu

What's the over/under on when Doom will post next?


















Here's hoping the interview went well!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> What's the over/under on when Doom will post next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the interview went well!


I see a case of denial, as hard as it may be, we just have to accept we'll never see Doom again...









Let's see some hellfire ammy pics (not that they're hard to make/collect mats for) I was too lazy and I need some motivation to jump on again.


----------



## SirWaWa

anyone else notice a smoother d3 experience with 2.1?
less slowdown but still slowdown at times


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> anyone else notice a smoother d3 experience with 2.1?
> less slowdown but still slowdown at times


I have.

Right up to the point where the DDoSs started up again. Seriously, some people have absolutely no lives.

And for the record, yes, I see the irony in that statement - complaining that a video game is not available isn't exactly a pressing world issue, but seriously, ugh.


----------



## Sainesk

the joys of online-only single-player...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> What's the over/under on when Doom will post next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping the interview went well!


DDoSing a-holes make me have no choice.


----------



## Fr0sty

stupid ddos.


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm not going to lie, I'm really kind of surprised they haven't tracked them down yet, especially with all the stuff aimed towards John Smedley and flight 362..


----------



## kremtok

This is actually more useful than I expected: https://twitter.com/BlizzardCS


----------



## DoomDash

Watching the DDoS's live, some massive ones.

http://map.ipviking.com/

I don't know how real this site is, i hear its not perfect.


----------



## Fr0sty

why cant they target porn sites instead of blizzard.


----------



## dir_d

Twitch getting hit too?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Twitch getting hit too?


seems like it


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why cant they target porn sites instead of blizzard.


says Fr0sty after his 2.5 minute shift is complete on redtube...









In all seriousness, they probably do. There are just so damn many of them. That and it may hit "too close to home."


----------



## Sainesk

Re-posting a user's post from D3 forums on what's going on at Blizzard HQ:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











slight exaggeration but made me laugh...


----------



## yahu

^LOL! You realize that is going to set off OC Noob though.


----------



## dir_d

Watching that http://map.ipviking.com/ poor San Fransisco getting destroyed by china right now

mil/Gov going after Madrid Spain


----------



## Crazy9000

The twitter just said servers should be coming back up now.


----------



## DoomDash

Well I'm not #5 anymore, but I'm sitting at #22 since no one is playing still:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/era/1/rift-barbarian


----------



## Sainesk

My first hellfire amulet, not bad but could be better.



Think i'll farm mats to run some T6 ubers this weekend if anyone wants to team up and get more chances at ingredients if we split opening.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm about to do some ubers myself.


----------



## kremtok

I had forgotten how much fun my demon hunter is.

Why have I been playing that silly monk again?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Haven't played much since 2.1 came out (Just a rift and wow actually). But from what I've tested on PTR monk was more than just ok. Fast and powerful somewhat reminded me of the old glory days.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Just tried, still says the server is doing maintainence, this is BS, I can sign in 2.5 hrs before the shut down time, and cant sign in almost 12 hrs after the release?


----------



## DoomDash

I can't see me playing this game hardcore anymore. I like 2.1, I'll play occasionally, but I think I'm just more into SC2 again.


----------



## JTHMfreak

LOL, just noticed somehow I got moved onto PTR, and my son (3yrs old) was messing with settings the other day, little rascal. No wonder I could not get on


----------



## Shiftstealth

Am i the only one that doesn't think these gems are all that great?

I traded 6% crit on my ring for 15.9% pet damage. I don't think that was so great. How high do these rank up? 50? 100?

If it isn't 100 or higher these are a bust.


----------



## slickwilly

Got in last night, had to reset my key bindings, my Monk seems to be the same as far as toughness and damage go, although the first rune in EP now only has a 20% damage buff with out the exploding affect, my Crusader on the other hand got a good damage boost and my toughness is up a little. I also found a set of Depth diggers with an 81% damage boost to generator attacks, Punish was critting for 7 mil, So far I am liking patch 2.1 but we all know blizzard can not leave well enough alone for long, like i said my sader got a decent buff so I fully expect the nerf hammer to fall.

On a side note; I was able to log in last night, down loaded the patch in about 10 minutes, played for about two hours before my game was disconnected, not the same DC I was getting during the DDOS attacks more like Blizzards server just lost the ability to authenticate my account which is what the message I received said, i was able to relaunch the game but it never got past the authentication stage


----------



## hyujmn

T6 is a joke now. Cleared a 32GRift with a buddy of mine (DH+WD). New patch is awesome.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> T6 is a joke now. Cleared a 32GRift with a buddy of mine (DH+WD). New patch is awesome.


WD and DH are both OP as hell, same with Sader. Did you get all the gems yet?


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> WD and DH are both OP as hell, same with Sader. Did you get all the gems yet?


Nah man haven't found any of the good gems. Still need that Enforcer gem.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Nah man haven't found any of the good gems. Still need that Enforcer gem.


Bummer...







I might stop playing my Wiz and focus on the DH until they fix Wizard completely.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah I don't really like the gems for my EQ barb atm.

BTW who is the highest solo? I'm still at 31 completed.


----------



## FlawleZ

I hate you guys. I still die to some T2 elite packs. I did JUST get RoS a few days ago. Need to spend a lot of time farming I suppose.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bummer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might stop playing my Wiz and focus on the DH until they fix Wizard completely.


Its amazing how powerful DH is now. Play it! My buddy and I are trying to find a couple of people to go deep into GRifts if anybody is down.

All of our friends/clan mates aren't nearly geared enough for 32+ GRifts and we're having to carry the hell outta them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Its amazing how powerful DH is now. Play it! My buddy and I are trying to find a couple of people to go deep into GRifts if anybody is down.
> 
> All of our friends/clan mates aren't nearly geared enough for 32+ GRifts and we're having to carry the hell outta them.


Haha! Probably will start DH to get gear soon. So many things broken with Wizard currently.


----------



## Shiftstealth

I got an the arcane healing amulet, and a string of ears last night. I think i died on a grift 28 before those items though. Maybe i'll be better off now.


----------



## slickwilly

Anyone seen an R. gift yet? or is this just more smoke and hype


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Anyone seen an R. gift yet? or is this just more smoke and hype


R Grift?


----------



## Akadaka

I re-rolled my socket to CDR 10% and used that item that lets you socket weapons.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Picture is too smalllll


----------



## Cotton

What is broken with Wizard? I think it plays pretty well. T6 is even more of a joke now. I can buff to 30m toughness without any bubble abilities and that includes two extra lives, dps offhands (no stormshield equipped, ect.), or no epic gems or w/e. It can climb very high and still be able to pump out hundreds of millions of dps with Firebird. It only goes up from here. The life on hit buff has been wonderful and i'm eager to get to testing some epic gems.

You can run double hydra, with mana dumps like basic meteor with no rune, aoe meteor rune, scorch orb, and fire twister are all decent spenders. I haven't tried +meteor yet, and I haven't tried an explosive blast build. I got stuck on fire last night and was having a blast in T6 Ubers with the clan.

The class is already pretty significantly more powerful. Gear or not, stack some like-stats and have some fun.









Try some new builds. Theory-craft is what makes this game fun for me.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Picture is too smalllll


Right Click>Open in New Tab


----------



## DoomDash

Finally got a frickin rimeheart, procs for 263m for me. Rarely procs tho.


----------



## Phaelynar

I got frustrated with the DDOS attacks last night and logged off.

First go around in 4 man with a terrible group comp we capped at lvl 34.

A group in my clan has cleared 39, and a few have done 37-38.

Also, **** you blizzard for nerfing Stop Time. Now my crusader is a lot more worthless in greater rifts than it was already without the Condemn build with the season only shield.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally got a frickin rimeheart, procs for 263m for me. Rarely procs tho.


I think the gem of effectious toxin goes up to 10000% weapon damage too. So you could see 26.3m tick each second for the mobs you touch.


----------



## hyujmn

Friend of mine found two Gifts last night. I raged in jealousy.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm sure it does, but does freeze/chill count as "control-impairing"?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Friend of mine found two Gifts last night. I raged in jealousy.


Gifts?


----------



## slickwilly

Gifts, Ramalandi's gift

Basically it is a dropped item that will let you put a socket in to a weapon or a second socket if the weapon type allows for it, soif you find a weapon with a socket and good starts you can re-roll the socket for another stat and use the gift to put the socket back on, or in my case I have a mace with good stats but no socket, so I am holding it till I get one of these's Ramalandi's gifts


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> What is broken with Wizard? I think it plays pretty well. T6 is even more of a joke now. I can buff to 30m toughness without any bubble abilities and that includes two extra lives, dps offhands (no stormshield equipped, ect.), or no epic gems or w/e. It can climb very high and still be able to pump out hundreds of millions of dps with Firebird. It only goes up from here. The life on hit buff has been wonderful and i'm eager to get to testing some epic gems.
> 
> You can run double hydra, with mana dumps like basic meteor with no rune, aoe meteor rune, scorch orb, and fire twister are all decent spenders. I haven't tried +meteor yet, and I haven't tried an explosive blast build. I got stuck on fire last night and was having a blast in T6 Ubers with the clan.
> 
> The class is already pretty significantly more powerful. Gear or not, stack some like-stats and have some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some new builds. Theory-craft is what makes this game fun for me.


- Firebird passive is disabled
- Hydra is still bugged
- Tal Rasha was hurt by item proc nerf
- Shock/Ice armor is still basically useless

There are a few builds that I could work out once I find the gear for it, but like I said before, it will be a slow process trying to find the items I need.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Gifts, Ramalandi's gift
> 
> Basically it is a dropped item that will let you put a socket in to a weapon or a second socket if the weapon type allows for it, soif you find a weapon with a socket and good starts you can re-roll the socket for another stat and use the gift to put the socket back on, or in my case I have a mace with good stats but no socket, so I am holding it till I get one of these's Ramalandi's gifts


Only works on weapons right?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Only works on weapons right?


That is my understanding of the gift, just like the new Leg gems can only be socket-ed in to jewelry (ie. rings and ammies)


----------



## hyujmn

Right, adds a socket to a weapon only.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Right, adds a socket to a weapon only.


Still good. Should add at least 10% damage if you find one and a good weapon


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah I don't really like the gems for my EQ barb atm.
> 
> BTW who is the highest solo? I'm still at 31 completed.


I can get a key for 34 from the trial, but I can't complete it in time lol.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm sure it does, but does freeze/chill count as "control-impairing"?


Yes, it does. Blizzard also nerfed the indestructable passive for crusders to allow for impairment in the revival bubble, so if it revives you on a frozen explosion, you're frozen with 0 health and can't move making the passive useless for that revival attempt.

Impairment = stun/blind/slow/frozen/feared I believe.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I can get a key for 34 from the trial, but I can't complete it in time lol.


Cheater Hunters don't count.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Cheater Hunters don't count.


+1

Why aren't you playing doom?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Cheater Hunters don't count.


Teach me the secrets of the new barb build and I might try to switch my EQ barb over







.

Until then, I found a gift:


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Teach me the secrets of the new barb build and I might try to switch my EQ barb over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Until then, I found a gift:


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Teach me the secrets of the new barb build and I might try to switch my EQ barb over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Until then, I found a gift:


Too bad the piercing roll sucked.

I'm messing around with EQ builds a ton, I'll let you know what I find. A lot of gear missing to test some theories I have.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Too bad the piercing roll sucked.


It's got about the same straight damage as my old hellrack, with the bonus of almost perfect dex. If that attack speed lets me hit the next breakpoint, that's going to be pretty big too... I'm going to have to check if my paragon levels can do it though. I do have a SoJ with IAS instead of vit I can try if I get just short.

Here I am currently, searching for an amulet that can roll dex -> socket. I put gems in everything else early, probably should have upgraded them a bit first. Also, just got pet gem, so going to have to find ammy for it fast, or take out an existing one for it in meantime.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/3185968


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Yeah... that's right!


----------



## velocityx

i just got the dlc, area levels feel much better than vanilla diablo, and with the new patch, i feel like putting some game time finally


----------



## FlawleZ

Sometimes I wish they didn't have the softcap on 25% for MS.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... that's right!


How did you do worse than 11?


----------



## Sainesk

Deleted one of my 70 Monks to make room for a seasons hero







(probably my least favorite class), think i'll roll a WD first season...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Deleted one of my 70 Monks to make room for a seasons hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (probably my least favorite class), think i'll roll a WD first season...


They opened seasons today?


----------



## Germanian

seasons open tomorrow (friday) afaik


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> How did you do worse than 11?


I purposely waited until the timer almost expired before finishing each wave. Now I am slowly upgrading it one at a time until I get all my gems.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I purposely waited until the timer almost expired before finishing each wave. Now I am slowly upgrading it one at a time until I get all my gems.


Milking it like i taught you


----------



## Phaelynar

Ranked up my smite gem to lvl 34 yesterday. Crits for 175m on elites. Going to get this thing to 50 then go take #1 in the world on the crusader leaderboard. Could probably crack top 10 now if I tried.


----------



## Cryosis00

Seasons Friday. Will finally pull me away from the PS4 version.

Do I take the day off or not. Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FlawleZ

For those that play on the consoles too, how does gameplay feel in comparison to the mouse and keyboard? Its hard to imagine the controls feeling as natural.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> For those that play on the consoles too, how does gameplay feel in comparison to the mouse and keyboard? Its hard to imagine the controls feeling as natural.


Feels natural, took me about 30 mins to get used to the change... console version feels like the definitive version im*H*o... I miss the chat/chat groups, guild and stats feature from PC, I think thats it.

PS the Nemesis feature would be awesome on PC, wish you guys had it.

PS4 runs at a unwavered 60fps, the couch co-op, offline mode, Nemesis feature all make it great for me.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Feels natural, took me about 30 mins to get used to the change... console version feels like the definitive version im*H*o... I miss the chat/chat groups, guild and stats feature from PC, I think thats it.
> 
> PS the Nemesis feature would be awesome on PC, wish you guys had it.
> 
> PS4 runs at a unwavered 60fps, the couch co-op, offline mode, Nemesis feature all make it great for me.


Interesting. Thanks for replying !


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Ranked up my smite gem to lvl 34 yesterday. Crits for 175m on elites. Going to get this thing to 50 then go take #1 in the world on the crusader leaderboard. Could probably crack top 10 now if I tried.


Do gems only rank up 50 times?

If so that is lame.


----------



## Fr0sty

no,the gems can be ranked much higher. but,you need to do greater rifts of higher difficultu than the gem level to have a high enough chance to upgrade it.


----------



## hyujmn

Whats stats are people going to be rolling off their rings/amulets for a socket?

One guy I was talking to last night said the amulet should have CHC/CD/Socket/MainStat. I was thinking Elemental/CHD/Socket/Mainstat.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Whats stats are people going to be rolling off their rings/amulets for a socket?
> 
> One guy I was talking to last night said the amulet should have CHC/CD/Socket/MainStat. I was thinking Elemental/CHD/Socket/Mainstat.


Probably CHC Socket Elemental Main stat.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Whats stats are people going to be rolling off their rings/amulets for a socket?
> 
> One guy I was talking to last night said the amulet should have CHC/CD/Socket/MainStat. I was thinking Elemental/CHD/Socket/Mainstat.


Main stat is the best to roll off. Really hard to find ammy that lets you do that though.

Ammy is only place to get 10/100 crit, they definitely are not the stats to roll off.


----------



## DoomDash

Greater Rift Progress so far:

Cold M6 DH:1 attempt 32 *Squishy*
Fire EQ Barb many attempts : 31 *not squishy but melee class, still die*
Holy Shotgun Sader 1 attempt: 31 *can never die, but single target sucks*


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> For those that play on the consoles too, how does gameplay feel in comparison to the mouse and keyboard? Its hard to imagine the controls feeling as natural.


Console has an active dodge feature that you use with the right analog stick. Makes the combat much more action oriented. I enjoy the controller so much I wish PC would allow it natively.

The console caters to the controller very well. Allowing you to equip and drop items without having to go into your inventory screen. Keeps the pace of the game up when you are running in groups.

The nephalem buffs work different on console. You are rewarded with the buff on kill streaks and depending on the numbers of mobs killed the bonus xp is multipled based on that streak. You are also awarded with a speed buff (caps at 1min) for breaking 7 or more objects. There is also a buff for using the environment (wood piles) to kill mobs, called a trap buff. Again all of this (to me) helps promote a faster game play style.

Nemesis system is pretty sweet. Another feature the PC should have.

*Offline mode*. Really comes in handy when everything is getting DDos'd these days.

Very few cons in my eyes. Since your saves are local you will see people with hacked items. Not sure this is possible with PS4 or Xbone saves but those that import saves from last gen consoles can port over those items.

Locked at 60 fps. Not a con in my eyes but PCMASTERRACE

Some of the targeted spells take getting used to since you don't have a mouse cursor to pinpoint abilities such as falling sword, etc.

All and All I like the PC and console version for different reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Whats stats are people going to be rolling off their rings/amulets for a socket?
> 
> One guy I was talking to last night said the amulet should have CHC/CD/Socket/MainStat. I was thinking Elemental/CHD/Socket/Mainstat.


Mainstat IMO. It is the only stat you can infinitely upgrade through paragon levels to offset what you lost on gear. All other stats have hard caps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Greater Rift Progress so far:
> 
> Cold M6 DH:1 attempt 32 *Squishy*
> Fire EQ Barb many attempts : 31 *not squishy but melee class, still die*
> Holy Shotgun Sader 1 attempt: 31 *can never die, but single target sucks*


Pretty good to have 3 chars that can do 31. I'm waiting to find another gift so I can roll STR and socket the nice maximus I have for EQ barb.

I think I'm going to go all out gold farming tonight, since I'm assuming the buff ends with ladders tomorrow. Barb can do T6 with the gold gem and a sunkeeper... I wish I had saved a goldwrap for him as that would be perfect.


----------



## MistaBernie

You need to find one of those ammys I linked you earlier.

I also need to find a freaking Daibo. Preferably a halfway decent Flying Dragon but hey, beggers can't be choosers or something..


----------



## Phaelynar

Smite gem is rank 39 now. Would've probably been 40+ but my greater rift group comp was bad until the last hour I was online. Highest crit I've seen from it is 230m.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Smite gem is rank 39 now. Would've probably been 40+ but my greater rift group comp was bad until the last hour I was online. Highest crit I've seen from it is 230m.


... I hate you Kenny...


----------



## Crazy9000

In case anyone else is planning on leveling some gems, here's a chart showing the rifts you need:

http://pastebin.com/cMhRxr4C
Quote:


> Speed Leveling Legendary Gems
> 
> Gem Upgrade Chance / Greater Rift Level Compared to Gem
> 
> 0% / -7
> 1% / -6
> 2% / -5
> 4% / -4
> 8% / -3
> 15% / -2
> 30% / -1
> 60% / +0
> 60% / +1
> 60% / +2
> 60% / +3
> 60% / +4
> 60% / +5
> 60% / +6
> 70% / +7
> 80% / +8
> 90% / +9
> 100% / +10


Looks like when you start struggling with the rift, it's best to just shoot for the same rift level since the chance doesn't increase until 7 above.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Smite gem is rank 39 now. Would've probably been 40+ but my greater rift group comp was bad until the last hour I was online. Highest crit I've seen from it is 230m.


My Smite Gem is rank 23, it's definitely great gem but to be honest Crusader's really need it when you think of how much they struggle for higher Greater Rifts.


----------



## Fr0sty

some gems offer so much,while others offers next to nothing.i wouldnt reroll a stat unless the gem will offer gains that are greater than the loss of stat.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Fr0sty

2 pet witch doctors + turret demon hunter. yep,those all proc electrified like crazy.


----------



## Phaelynar

Once blizzard fixes perma serenity with zdps monks and makes sentries able to take damage like all other pets, it will balance out the game.

Highest I've completed on live 4 man so far is 36...but we missed a 38 by like 35 seconds. 39 would have been doable if we didn't have a massive map with 10 mobs on it. Density needs patch asap.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Once blizzard fixes perma serenity with zdps monks and makes sentries able to take damage like all other pets, it will balance out the game.
> 
> Highest I've completed on live 4 man so far is 36...but we missed a 38 by like 35 seconds. 39 would have been doable if we didn't have a massive map with 10 mobs on it. Density needs patch asap.


Yeah this random density stuff is junk. I've been on some of the spider maps (the area before queen aranea), and theres like 10 mobs on the whole map before the next level. It isn't any fun, and literally just wastes time.


----------



## Cryosis00

Aight... time to join the OCN clan for seasons. Gnasher#1533


----------



## MR-e

sent a request to join the ocn community, please accept Seras#1553.

thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Who do I talk to to join this clan?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Who do I talk to to join this clan?


Why would you leave BBQ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Why would you leave BBQ?


Because I have been on OCN for 8 years?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because I have been on OCN for 8 years?


I've been eating BBQ for 20 years.....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I've been eating BBQ for 20 years.....


I live in Texas so I can have REAL BBQ anytime I want. Don't need no clan for that!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Who do I talk to to join this clan?


PM sainesk (OP) your battletag.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I've been eating BBQ for 20 years.....
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Texas so I can have REAL BBQ anytime I want. Don't need no clan for that!
Click to expand...

Kansas City bbq...jus sayin.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Kansas City bbq...jus sayin.


Franklin BBQ /thread


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PM sainesk (OP) your battletag.


Do I have to leave my clan first or does it not matter?


----------



## iTurn

How's Act 5 for farming?

I know Act 3 leading up to Azmodan is pretty sweet, I also like Act 2 the shadow realm leading to Khulle.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do I have to leave my clan first or does it not matter?


Quickest is probably to leave your clan, and request invite to OCN (you can search after leaving clan). Then Pm sainesk your info and he'll accept you next time he logs in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> How's Act 5 for farming?
> 
> I know Act 3 leading up to Azmodan is pretty sweet, I also like Act 2 the shadow realm leading to Khulle.


Once you get the expansion, you don't farm acts anymore







.


----------



## iTurn

Really? Bounties and Rifts all the time?







not for me LOL my ADHD would have it's way with my sanity.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Really? Bounties and Rifts all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for me LOL my ADHD would have it's way with my sanity.


Bounties have the bounty bag rewards and decent gold/xp bonus, and rifts have twice the drop rate of just killing random monsters (probably even more since there tends to be more elites, and the RG at the end). There's also greater rifts with the new patch, to get legendary gems and upgrade them.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Bounties have the bounty bag rewards and decent gold/xp bonus, and rifts have twice the drop rate of just killing random monsters (probably even more since there tends to be more elites, and the RG at the end). There's also greater rifts with the new patch, to get legendary gems and upgrade them.


Good points!

Im not sure I'm ready for Rifts though, I'm @ 180k DPS and I believe the normal recommendation for rifts is to do them when you're able to do Torment 1?

PS: For clarity sake I'm on PS4 and this is a fresh 70 Witch Doctor.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Good points!
> 
> Im not sure I'm ready for Rifts though, I'm @ 180k DPS and I believe the normal recommendation for rifts is to do them when you're able to do Torment 1?
> 
> PS: For clarity sake I'm on PS4 and this is a fresh 70 Witch Doctor.


Ah, don't know much about the PS4 version. We all play it on PC









Generally what you want to do is run act 1 bounties until you are geared up for torment 1. That gives you a bunch of rift keys to rift with, and a good chance at getting the Ring of Royal Grandeur.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ah, don't know much about the PS4 version. We all play it on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally what you want to do is run act 1 bounties until you are geared up for torment 1. That gives you a bunch of rift keys to rift with, and a good chance at getting the Ring of Royal Grandeur.


Sweet will do that! Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Oh another thing to be careful about- unless they changed it for console, the drops don't get better from normal until torment 1. This means you should only run hard/master etc if you need the gold and XP, since you'll get same loot as normal while killing slower.

For anyone on PC looking to gold find (and can't run T6), especially with the gem from the goblin realm- Greater rifts use the gold find from the Torment level. Set your game to torment 6, fail the trial, and do a level 1 greater rift with T6 gold find rates








. If you take a break and wait to kill the rift guardian when there's 4 mins or less left, you will only jump up to a GR level 2 and can do it a bunch before it gets too hard.


----------



## BoomBox

I just sent a request for the OCN clan and PMed sainesk. I pretty much only have 1 hero and play barb. Got back into the game a few weeks ago after dropping it for over a year. Doing torment 2 rifts. Highest greater rift I've done is 18 and that's with some pretty bad gear. Still have a boatload of gold though from the auction house days so that's good.


----------



## DoomDash

For those who will be doing seasons:


----------



## Sainesk

Having the worst luck looking for the vault - didn't abuse HoA (100% goblin spawn chance - nerfed now) but I have a spot which feels like 50% chance of goblin spawn (nvm seems nerfed as well now) and done quite a lot of runs, even ran into whimsydale goblin. I want to reach the gold cap! (once I find the explode with gold gem from Greed and before it gets nerfed







).


----------



## navynuke499

so am i missing how to make a season character or has it not happened yet?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Once blizzard fixes perma serenity with zdps monks and makes sentries able to take damage like all other pets, it will balance out the game.
> 
> Highest I've completed on live 4 man so far is 36...but we missed a 38 by like 35 seconds. 39 would have been doable if we didn't have a massive map with 10 mobs on it. Density needs patch asap.


zdps monks doesnt exist anymore.

exploding palm got nerfed,pull monks are meh since they took a huge hit in toughness with one with everything nerf. perma serenity isnt a bad thing. its about the only good thing they have left,and you are advocating its removal in order to balance the game out?


----------



## MistaBernie

story of my life.. trying to roll socket onto a Kymbo's Gold for the hoarder Gem and here are my options on the reroll..



Well, at least it's this now.


----------



## kremtok

So this happened today:







My friend found the Socket item thingy, then the Wand of Woh, and with a little guidance, made it into what you see above. Really handy, those Gift things...

EDIT:

Then I found this and gave it to my other friend:



EDIT 2:

Lucky bastard...



This is within an hour of getting the first one. He was kind enough to give this to me, as the first was already account bound.


----------



## Dustin1

Downloading the update as I type this. Hopefully this will renew me for some D3.

Really loved playing lad in d2, so hopefully I can get something going for myself...


----------



## DoomDash

This ladder is superior imo, since time doesn't mean you will be #1, lots of skill involved.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This ladder is superior imo, since time doesn't mean you will be #1, lots of skill involved.


Still a lot of luck involved, and the season's ladder is full of exploiters (T6 Malthael kill for example). Still no offline mode though, because you know, online prevents cheating







.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Still a lot of luck involved, and the season's ladder is full of exploiters (T6 Malthael kill for example). Still no offline mode though, because you know, online prevents cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What does it matter if they exploit malthael though? I don't think Paragon levels are going to be extremely important. Yes there is luck involved, but more skill than just running a bot or paying the chinese to get tons of exp.


----------



## Akadaka

The game still needs PVP and Trading we need to be getting on Blizzard's back about this.

Yes the game has improved a lot but in this genre you need Trading and PVP especially.


----------



## bodybuilder69

tbh diablo 3 is just a **** game i mean idk with u guys but the graphics r just horrible i mean there are like 2 pixels on malthayels face and i mean cmon i expect better from blizzard tbh its just really not up to their usual standards like in WoW each character model has like 750 polys and the texturs are all hds tbh


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ah, don't know much about the PS4 version. We all play it on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally what you want to do is run act 1 bounties until you are geared up for torment 1. That gives you a bunch of rift keys to rift with, and a good chance at getting the Ring of Royal Grandeur.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Oh another thing to be careful about- unless they changed it for console, the drops don't get better from normal until torment 1. This means you should only run hard/master etc if you need the gold and XP, since you'll get same loot as normal while killing slower.


Got the ring and a bunch of other gear, went from 180k to 425k / 5900k and I'm pretty sure I'm T2 capable now







thanks for the tips!


----------



## Phaelynar

Completed a grift 39...group kept barely missing 40 due to rng.

On the plus side my gems are now 40/35/32...hopefully by tomorrow I can have the 3 40/40/40.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> The game still needs PVP and Trading we need to be getting on Blizzard's back about this.
> 
> Yes the game has improved a lot but in this genre you need Trading and PVP especially.


Trading is very bad for how the itemization in the game works. PVP would be good though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodybuilder69*
> 
> tbh diablo 3 is just a **** game i mean idk with u guys but the graphics r just horrible i mean there are like 2 pixels on malthayels face and i mean cmon i expect better from blizzard tbh its just really not up to their usual standards like in WoW each character model has like 750 polys and the texturs are all hds tbh


Okay, we will have to go with your expert opinion. I mean coming from a "high level manager at corsair" who thinks the "hardcore gaming market" is going to Macintosh, how could we not agree.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1485669/where-are-the-digital-storm-bolt-type-cases#post_22783549


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Okay, we will have to go with your expert opinion. I mean coming from a "high level manager at corsair" who thinks the "hardcore gaming market" is going to Macintosh, how could we not agree.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1485669/where-are-the-digital-storm-bolt-type-cases#post_22783549


Most.

Lolz.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> What does it matter if they exploit malthael though? I don't think Paragon levels are going to be extremely important. Yes there is luck involved, but more skill than just running a bot or paying the chinese to get tons of exp.


meant the Malthael and other conquests/rankings, many of the top 1000 abused every trick in the book making the only leaderboard left that means more than nothing (involving some skill) the greater rifts, which is still very luck based - gear check, map layout, monsters that spawn, getting the right pylons, guardian and so on.


----------



## lemans81

So let me share how the night went playing....@Crazy9000 and I were playing along in T1...when suddenly it was like "wonder twin powers activate"....form of Marauders set....and poof Crazy was sporting Mara and we were tearing a T3 rift apart.

Seasons aren't so bad.


----------



## MistaBernie

Damn you Marauders!


----------



## Anth0789

Really loving the new patch, PVP would be sweet.


----------



## cravinmild

Wow. It's like the game had a brain transplant. Played pc version for a few hours after months of not touching the game and wow, impressed.

I had more ledgys drop in 6h than I normally would get in months of game play. I can also crush T1 which way too hard when I left. There is gold everywhere now.

I picked up d3 uee on ps4 and it's pretty great too. Controller support seems so natural and ledgys are plentiful but I think I am liking the new patch on pc more. I think I have the record on ps4 monster kill streaks. 1400 kills but at 100,200,300 and 400 kills it resets for a trophy so all in it was a nonstop 2300 kill streak and yes, I do have a pick of 1400 lol


----------



## Cybertox

First and foremost I am back at playing Diablo 3. Today I created my seasonal heroe and started off as fresh as it gets. Havent played the game since the release of Reaper Of Souls. Playing as a female wizard. I desperately need people to play with this season. Add me! Cybertox#2808

Also, how do you guys get rid of the awful stuttering? Screenshot with settings below, specs in signature.


----------



## MonarchX

I only played Diablo 3 and now RoS on normal mode. There is no strategy, just hack & slash and repeat. Is it like that when you play the Hardcore or Nightmare mode online @ high levels? I was hoping it would be a challenge of more than using your 4-5 skills in a certain order in addition to using potions...


----------



## Phaelynar

Completed a 41 greater rift in 4 man with my crusader. Only one other has done a 42.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> meant the Malthael and other conquests/rankings, many of the top 1000 abused every trick in the book making the only leaderboard left that means more than nothing (involving some skill) the greater rifts, which is still very luck based - gear check, map layout, monsters that spawn, getting the right pylons, guardian and so on.


It's not just luck based though, lots of skill involved too. When you see Alkaizer at #1 you'll see my point proven.

Speak of the devil, he is #1 already.


----------



## BoomBox

I've been enjoying the season so far. I'm doing a hardcore season. Farming Master right now til I'm ready for T1. I've seen a few deaths from people trying to move up in difficulty too early. That's gotta be a blower.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's not just luck based though, lots of skill involved too. When you see Alkaizer at #1 you'll see my point proven.
> 
> Speak of the devil, he is #1 already.


He plays 10 hours a day.

Anyone knows how to fix the stuttering that I have described in my previous post?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> He plays 10 hours a day.
> 
> Anyone knows how to fix the stuttering that I have described in my previous post?


The game streams a lot of data from the Hard drive, so installing it to a SSD usually fixes the stuttering. Apparently even a good USB flash drive can too.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The game streams a lot of data from the Hard drive, so installing it to a SSD usually fixes the stuttering. Apparently even a good USB flash drive can too.


I even had that issue when I ran the game on an SSD with my previous machine.


----------



## Tchernobyl

So, how do 1 handers fare compared to 2 handers, nowadays?

I'm running a seasonal crusader, and I'm not 100% sure which to use. The hits from the two handers are obviously much bigger, but the one handers are much, much faster. Even if the game says the 2 hander will increase dps by a higher percentage... at what point are 1h better than 2h?

(He's 55 atm)


----------



## Crazy9000

Usually you should only use 1h on crusader if it has an ability you need, like darklight.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> He plays 10 hours a day.
> 
> Anyone knows how to fix the stuttering that I have described in my previous post?


And he's beating people who play 16 hours a day by over 4 tiers already.


----------



## ScottyP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I even had that issue when I ran the game on an SSD with my previous machine.


The game has stutter a lot of the time, but I fixed it by not changing graphical settings, but lowering the sound channels in the sound settings. Try setting it to the lowest. Under sound options, then Hardware, then sound channels.

---

I am playing Barb in seasons, I'm having lots of fun with it so far. I've only got to like rank 21 greater rift so far.


----------



## kremtok

Had a good time with @hyujmn running rifts with 3 M6 Demon Hunters today. It was so much fun that it should probably be illegal.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> The game has stutter a lot of the time, but I fixed it by not changing graphical settings, but lowering the sound channels in the sound settings. Try setting it to the lowest. Under sound options, then Hardware, then sound channels.
> 
> ---
> 
> I am playing Barb in seasons, I'm having lots of fun with it so far. I've only got to like rank 21 greater rift so far.


Changing the amount of channels didnt affect the stuttering at all, it still persists.

Any good strategies on how to level up fast without exploiting the game? I know about the gem in the helmet but is there anything else?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Changing the amount of channels didnt affect the stuttering at all, it still persists.
> 
> Any good strategies on how to level up fast without exploiting the game? I know about the gem in the helmet but is there anything else?


Get with a friend and run rifts. After rift is cleared, switch toon, then speak to Orek. Great way to get to 70 in a hurry.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Get with a friend and run rifts. After rift is cleared, switch toon, then speak to Orek. Great way to get to 70 in a hurry.


That only works when you're already level 70 and want to level an alt







.


----------



## Cybertox

The graphics are a pain to look at, I expected them to be ugly when I was coming back but didnt expect them to be that ugly.


----------



## DoomDash

Kripp is enjoying the game, what is the world coming to?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Kripp is enjoying the game, what is the world coming to?


He is playing as a Demon Hunter, lel


----------



## FlawleZ

Has anyone found any uniques since they started the season?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Has anyone found any uniques since they started the season?


Just full marauder set, witching hour, and a soj. Hit paragon 100 before logging off for the night.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/51925344


----------



## rocky11111

indeed I have. not many though, o how I miss the launch event







I did manage to get the leg potion though so that's cool.


----------



## Cybertox

I feel like Dante in Act 3 while descending to the fat guy.


----------



## Cryosis00

Will be running A1 bounties tonight, until my eyes bleed for RROG. Just need the ring and flying dragon to finish the basics of the holy monk.

The Incense Touch of the Grand Temple Diabo is fun to play with in the meantime. Can lock down elites and RG making rifts a breeze.


----------



## b.walker36

I can do t3 on my crusader fairly easily, however I have not gotten a single crusader weapon so my builds are very limited and damage isnt crazy. I'm 620k sheet. If only I could find a BOP or a FOTF.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Had a good time with @hyujmn running rifts with 3 M6 Demon Hunters today. It was so much fun that it should probably be illegal.


See, M6 CAN be fun! Especially if you just forego the whole "kite til you kill everything" ideal and then just shoot some stuff yourself.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I can do t3 on my crusader fairly easily, however I have not gotten a single crusader weapon so my builds are very limited and damage isnt crazy. I'm 620k sheet. If only I could find a BOP or a FOTF.


Are you running a condemn build?

Why isn't a blessed shield build that popular? I love playing it on the PS4. I assume its the single target weakness?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Are you running a condemn build?
> 
> Why isn't a blessed shield build that popular? I love playing it on the PS4. I assume its the single target weakness?


Yeah it's single target is a huge problem. It's actually still my favorite crusader build, but it's just not nearly as good as holy shotgun, physical pony shotgun, lord commander builds, foth builds ect.

They didn't really add a ton to help it in 2.1, but I may come back and see if I can make anything about it legit. The new Holy gem might be good with it because the shattered shield pieces can proc now.


----------



## Cybertox

Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold
Miners Gold......


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah it's single target is a huge problem. It's actually still my favorite crusader build, but it's just not nearly as good as holy shotgun, physical pony shotgun, lord commander builds, foth builds ect.
> 
> They didn't really add a ton to help it in 2.1, but I may come back and see if I can make anything about it legit. The new Holy gem might be good with it because the shattered shield pieces can proc now.


The condemn build is way higher dps than shotgun in groups if you're doing it right based on my PTR tests.

You use the vacuum rune with strongarms along with critical and the 20% shield glare rune.

The only wrath generating ability you use is provoke.

For gems I would use trapped/powerful/mirinae. Taeguk is also somewhat useful as it's easy to keep the stacks up running around like a time bomb.

Right now on live my shotgun beams hit for about 80 million per beam on elites + 250m crits with the mirinae gem. In 4 man buffed groups I hit around 140m per beam.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Blarg-1753/hero/50508616


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I finally got into the Vault level. Man that was a fun run.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> The condemn build is way higher dps than shotgun in groups if you're doing it right based on my PTR tests.
> 
> You use the vacuum rune with strongarms along with critical and the 20% shield glare rune.
> 
> The only wrath generating ability you use is provoke.
> 
> For gems I would use trapped/powerful/mirinae. Taeguk is also somewhat useful as it's easy to keep the stacks up running around like a time bomb.
> 
> Right now on live my shotgun beams hit for about 80 million per beam on elites + 250m crits with the mirinae gem. In 4 man buffed groups I hit around 140m per beam.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Blarg-1753/hero/50508616


What tier rift have you got to? I've beat 33 I'm currently ranked 251 atm. I still don't have ideal gear for it though, only one socketed jewel, and I wasn't wearing my Leorics Crown at the time. My crusader: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/47910694

I think I can push it to 35 if I try, but right now I'm putting efforts into seasonal.


----------



## DoomDash

Is anyone else have trouble with this thread? Seems like it wont show me the latest page sometimes.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> What tier rift have you got to? I've beat 33 I'm currently ranked 251 atm. I still don't have ideal gear for it though, only one socketed jewel, and I wasn't wearing my Leorics Crown at the time. My crusader: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/47910694
> 
> I think I can push it to 35 if I try, but right now I'm putting efforts into seasonal.


I mainly do group greater rifts. Once I find a base rolled Unity with cdr so I can roll the main stat to socket, I'll do solo runs.

I tried a rank 36 solo without using unity and completed 71% of it. With the unity I'm sure I would have finished it.

In 4 man I've done a 41. Going to try and push that further this week as there's one crusader who's done a 42 in a group.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Is anyone else have trouble with this thread? Seems like it wont show me the latest page sometimes.


You have to read a page, then go back to your subs and click "read latest post". Long running bug with OCN where large threads will occasionally not show the last two posts unless you do that.

This post is currently post #19965 of 19963


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I mainly do group greater rifts. Once I find a base rolled Unity with cdr so I can roll the main stat to socket, I'll do solo runs.
> 
> I tried a rank 36 solo without using unity and completed 71% of it. With the unity I'm sure I would have finished it.
> 
> In 4 man I've done a 41. Going to try and push that further this week as there's one crusader who's done a 42 in a group.


I like your belt, really nice rolls. I use string of ears for the damage mitigation, but I haven't found yours in 2.1 yet. Seems like your toughness is a little low, let me know how you do if you ever solo.


----------



## Phaelynar

String of ears is useless on a crusader as it's not melee damage that kills you, it's elite affixes: lightning, arcane, etc.

If it shows all str gems in the profile, I swap them to diamonds before greater rifts. I also use Iron Skin with the 7 second rune. For passives I use wrathful, vigilant, heavenly str, and indestructable.

I also figured out that wrath regen > cdr on your FOTF. The regen allows you to use the 20% shield glare damage rune and not need the wrath from it. It's also pretty useful on boss fights where wrath can become a problem.

I'll probably get bored of greater rifts this week and start farming for a hellfire amulet. If I could craft a nice one with one of the passives I use already, I could add the 10% dmg and healing from Holy Cause into my build for rifts.


----------



## Cryosis00

I was watching a condemn crusader on twitch last night who is playing seasons. Looked fun as hell. Just a running (hexing pants) instant bomb doing T3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold
> Miners Gold......


You forgot all the times you have to create new game when Miners Gold doesn't spawn.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> String of ears is useless on a crusader as it's not melee damage that kills you, it's elite affixes: lightning, arcane, etc.
> 
> If it shows all str gems in the profile, I swap them to diamonds before greater rifts. I also use Iron Skin with the 7 second rune. For passives I use wrathful, vigilant, heavenly str, and indestructable.
> 
> I also figured out that wrath regen > cdr on your FOTF. The regen allows you to use the 20% shield glare damage rune and not need the wrath from it. It's also pretty useful on boss fights where wrath can become a problem.
> 
> I'll probably get bored of greater rifts this week and start farming for a hellfire amulet. If I could craft a nice one with one of the passives I use already, I could add the 10% dmg and healing from Holy Cause into my build for rifts.


I wouldn't say "useless". It's useful, considering I don't have the CDR belt I can't imagine much being better.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I finally got into the Vault level. Man that was a fun run.


I did nothing but t6 goblin runs while we had double goblins, not a single vault = me pretty







. Oh well, if I can get the gem from Greed and they don't nerf it too badly would make up for the 100-200m gold I would've found I guess since I won't be on t6 in seasons for a while.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I did nothing but t6 goblin runs while we had double goblins, not a single vault = me pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, if I can get the gem from Greed and they don't nerf it too badly would make up for the 100-200m gold I would've found I guess since I won't be on t6 in seasons for a while.


Pretty sure the gem no longer works in Vault. Thought I saw a post about that. hrrmmm


----------



## MistaBernie

I still have the buff, did you lose it?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I did nothing but t6 goblin runs while we had double goblins, not a single vault = me pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, if I can get the gem from Greed and they don't nerf it too badly would make up for the 100-200m gold I would've found I guess since I won't be on t6 in seasons for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the gem no longer works in Vault. Thought I saw a post about that. hrrmmm
Click to expand...

It didn't for me today.


----------



## DoomDash

Well this was majorly disappointing, sorry for no audio:


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well this was majorly disappointing, sorry for no audio:


Damn that sucks..


----------



## BECHEZ

That makes my only goblin portal measly 18 Million look much better. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well this was majorly disappointing, sorry for no audio:


that is one cool bug you found.

at least you made a bit of gold.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I only played Diablo 3 and now RoS on normal mode. There is no strategy, just hack & slash and repeat. Is it like that when you play the Hardcore or Nightmare mode online @ high levels? I was hoping it would be a challenge of more than using your 4-5 skills in a certain order in addition to using potions...


bump! No strategy what-so-ever? Just clickaty-click-click so fast and so much you develop a tick?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> bump! No strategy what-so-ever? Just clickaty-click-click so fast and so much you develop a tick?


The strategy is in the gear and in the builds you use.


----------



## Fr0sty

my season wd took t4 as a challenge. everything went smooth until i hit the rift guardian.

and then bee's nado happened

beenado.bmp 6075k .bmp file


----------



## venom7

One question...The gems can be upgraded at ranks more than 25?
And if yes,until what rank are able to go?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> One question...The gems can be upgraded at ranks more than 25?
> And if yes,until what rank are able to go?
> Thanks in advance!


I think they max at 50.


----------



## Phaelynar

Gems currently go above rank 50. A few people in my clan have rank 51 and 52 gems.

My top 3 are 44/43/40. Getting to be a pain in the ass to level them up.


----------



## Cryosis00

Got my Sunwuko 4pc set bonus last night. Made the build amazing to play. 45-60mil crits all day long in my garbage gear. Basically a Monk version of Crusader condemn build.

So fun to play but I will probably get carpel tunnel from spamming my mantra.


----------



## Cybertox

This new difficulty system is a complete mess when compared to the one we had before.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Got my Sunwuko 4pc set bonus last night. Made the build amazing to play. 45-60mil crits all day long in my garbage gear. Basically a Monk version of Crusader condemn build.
> 
> *So fun to play but I will probably get carpel tunnel from spamming my mantra.*


This is why macros were invented


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> This new difficulty system is a complete mess when compared to the one we had before.


The only thing I don't understand is why Blizzard has a MF increase of 0 for each Torment level. Your better off finding gear running 4 man T1 than solo T6.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> The only thing I don't understand is why Blizzard has a MF increase of 0 for each Torment level. Your better off finding gear running 4 man T1 than solo T6.


The drop rates improve as you move up torments.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> This new difficulty system is a complete mess when compared to the one we had before.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't understand is why Blizzard has a MF increase of 0 for each Torment level. Your better off finding gear running 4 man T1 than solo T6.
Click to expand...

Extra leg. find per torment level IIRC.


----------



## FlawleZ

What is the statistical increase for drop rate?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What is the statistical increase for drop rate?


http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-misc-forums/theorycrafting-and-analysis/84392-legendary-drop-rate-modifiers-analysis-rifting


----------



## cravinmild

Are those ledg gems any good? I have four and not sure if I should equip them. Had my first greater rift thingy last night in a pub game and boy I was confused. So we did the trial thing and started the rift at lvl 14. We did two end bosses and it was all over. I don't get it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Are those ledg gems any good? I have four and not sure if I should equip them. Had my first greater rift thingy last night in a pub game and boy I was confused. So we did the trial thing and started the rift at lvl 14. We did two end bosses and it was all over. I don't get it


Some of them are really nice and some of them are garbage. Here is how greater rifts work:

1. Run normal rifts until rift guardian drops a Keystone of Trial
2. Run a Trial rift. The more waves you finish, the higher the Keystone you get.
3. Run a Greater Rift. The faster you beat it, the higher the jump and level will be if you decide to upgrade the keystone. If you finish it in less than 5 minutes I believe, it will only level up once.

My recommendation is to fail the Trial rift so you get a level 1 Greater Keystone and then finish each run with less than 5 minutes left so you can upgrade the stone 1 level at a time until you get all the gems.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some of them are really nice and some of them are garbage. Here is how greater rifts work:
> 
> 1. Run normal rifts until rift guardian drops a Keystone of Trial
> 2. Run a Trial rift. The more waves you finish, the higher the Keystone you get.
> 3. Run a Greater Rift. The faster you beat it, the higher the jump and level will be if you decide to upgrade the keystone. If you finish it in less than 5 minutes I believe, it will only level up once.
> 
> My recommendation is to fail the Trial rift so you get a level 1 Greater Keystone and then finish each run with less than 5 minutes left so you can upgrade the stone 1 level at a time until you get all the gems.


When T1 takes a bit of time, and the trial stones are hard to get, this is a very good way to get gems and get some torment gear from the guardians, without playing on a hard difficulty. It seems not worth it anymore once you can bump the difficulty up though, since you're wasting too much time waiting for the guardian to spawn.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Are those ledg gems any good? I have four and not sure if I should equip them. Had my first greater rift thingy last night in a pub game and boy I was confused. So we did the trial thing and started the rift at lvl 14. We did two end bosses and it was all over. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them are really nice and some of them are garbage. Here is how greater rifts work:
> 
> 1. Run normal rifts until rift guardian drops a Keystone of Trial
> 2. Run a Trial rift. The more waves you finish, the higher the Keystone you get.
> 3. Run a Greater Rift. The faster you beat it, the higher the jump and level will be if you decide to upgrade the keystone. If you finish it in less than 5 minutes I believe, it will only level up once.
> 
> My recommendation is to fail the Trial rift so you get a level 1 Greater Keystone and then finish each run with less than 5 minutes left so you can upgrade the stone 1 level at a time until you get all the gems.
Click to expand...

You also get 1 gem from Greed in the Vault.

Gems depend on class/build, but a general good one is the bonus dmg after killing an elite mob.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You also get 1 gem from Greed in the Vault.
> 
> Gems depend on class/build, but a general good one is the bonus dmg after killing an elite mob.


Greed gem is OP. I farm so much gold now.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, so today I found leoric's crown. It has a nice roll of 99% effect increase. But when I put in the Amethyst I didn't get the bonus but only the gem percentage... Anyone had the same problem?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You also get 1 gem from Greed in the Vault.
> 
> Gems depend on class/build, but a general good one is the bonus dmg after killing an elite mob.
> 
> 
> 
> Greed gem is OP. I farm so much gold now.
Click to expand...

Why bother with gold when you can get dmg?

250mil gold is more than enough right now, I make like 10mil a day.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why bother with gold when you can get dmg?
> 
> 250mil gold is more than enough right now, I make like 10mil a day.


Because enchanting and gems make me broke


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks guys, I have a 1000h in game and I feel more noobish now than when I started playing lol. Your help is very appreciated and welcomed. Splitting my time between ps4 and pc versions which are similar but so different at the same time. My wife was informed that sims 4 has released ( i know I know and yes I told her but ... Ya know women







) and has expressed interest in the ps4 version which means that I will no longer have access to my d3 uee ... well into she admits EA games are broken and gives up on it. I will be looking for T1 rifting games if anyone is interested in partnering up with a freeze wiz


----------



## Cybertox

So I am currently lvl 69 with my season character and I deal only 100 k dmg, all the loot I get is utter trash. Do you guys have any recommendations on where to farm apart from the obvious greater rifts ?


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm spending the majority of my time on my season character right now, but if someone needs help in regular I'll run you through T6 a couple times or something. Valitri#1750


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I am currently lvl 69 with my season character and I deal only 100 k dmg, all the loot I get is utter trash. Do you guys have any recommendations on where to farm apart from the obvious greater rifts ?


Only the RG of a Greater Rift drops loot. Wouldn't you be better off farming normal Tx rifts?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I am currently lvl 69 with my season character and I deal only 100 k dmg, all the loot I get is utter trash. Do you guys have any recommendations on where to farm apart from the obvious greater rifts ?


There isn't any point, level 70 is going to make all your current gear obsolete. Just try to get up to 70.

Once your 70, the best thing is to run normal until you can just squeak out a few slow T1 rifts. Then do T1 rifts until you get a trial token.

With the trial token, start the trial, then immediately portal to town. Use the level 1 token to do a level 1 rift, but wait until there's 4.30 left to kill the guardian. Continue that with the level 2 rift, etc until your run time naturally doesn't spawn the guardian until then. If you have a lot of time left, some people run a quick bounty while waiting.

Once you can get the trial tokens easily it's not worth waiting, but when torment 1 is slow I think the low level greater rifts are the best thing to do.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I am currently lvl 69 with my season character and I deal only 100 k dmg, all the loot I get is utter trash. Do you guys have any recommendations on where to farm apart from the obvious greater rifts ?


Lvl70 loot >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lvl69 loot


----------



## Crazy9000

Upcoming hotfix:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/14057035811
Quote:


> Items:
> Boon of the Hoarder should now work correctly when your pet kills an enemy (9/3)


Looks like I'm going to be getting trial keys and spending a little time leveling that tonight.


----------



## MistaBernie

I really need to find some non-seasonal monks to run with, it's getting really freaking old to be running around with a 2H mace..


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Crazy9000

A bunch more changes were added to the hotfix... pretty interesting.
Quote:


> General:
> The drop rate for bounty-specific Legendaries has been drastically increased and scales based on game difficulty (9/3)
> The Cesspools should less frequently spawn enemies immediately at the start of the level (9/3)
> 
> Nephalem Rifts and Greater Rifts:
> The drop rate for Key of Trials has been significantly increased (9/3)
> The amount of Blood Shards that drop in Greater Rifts has been increased; this number scales based off the tier of the Greater Rift completed (9/3)
> The Cesspools will no longer spawn in Greater Rifts (9/3)
> Note that they still have a chance to spawn in regular Nephalem Rifts
> 
> Items:
> Boon of the Hoarder should now work correctly when your pet kills an enemy (9/3)


----------



## SirWaWa

where and how are u guys finding your rama's gift?
been trying to farm one with no luck...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> where and how are u guys finding your rama's gift?
> been trying to farm one with no luck...


Aren't those just random luck? Not much you can do about that.

and lol the bountie rewards are wayyyyy too easy now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> where and how are u guys finding your rama's gift?
> been trying to farm one with no luck...


They drop anywhere randomly. I think they are torment-only though, so they don't drop in normal games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Aren't those just random luck? Not much you can do about that.
> 
> and lol the bountie rewards are wayyyyy too easy now.


I was watching datmodz do them on T6 while I was at work, he got a legend every time for 20 caches.


----------



## DoomDash

Am I the only one who wished it was not buffed so hard? I swear people just want hand outs.


----------



## Crazy9000

It seems a bit excessive, I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

How excessive the buff is now? As far as I remember every time I saw a star from Act 1 cache, Coldplay's Yellow just played in my head (was trying too hard to get a decent RoRG).


----------



## Crazy9000

It scales awesome with torments, and if you do them on T6 you have a chance somewhere in the high 90% for a bounty-only legendary.


----------



## DoomDash

Wyatt Cheng said its 100% at T6, and 50% at T2, but I don't think the 100% is correct.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It scales awesome with torments, and if you do them on T6 you have a chance somewhere in the high 90% for a bounty-only legendary.


Wait, does this mean the cache-legs like Royal Ring of Grandeur?


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They drop anywhere randomly. I think they are torment-only though, so they don't drop in normal games.
> I was watching datmodz do them on T6 while I was at work, he got a legend every time for 20 caches.


so the gift can drop from caches as well?


----------



## FlawleZ

I guess I need to farm up now before its nerfed


----------



## Cybertox

So I now finally got to lvl 70 in season, thanks to the people who helped me levelling. Now I got some questions concerning the greater rifts and armor sets. I decided to go full arcane wizard, non-archon. I already have established my build, do you have any recommendations on which sets to get in order to get the most out of this build? Also I seem to only get normal rift keys, I havent received any trial ones, is that because I am playing on master difficulty? I cant do torment yet as my gear is not good enough.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Wyatt Cheng said its 100% at T6, and 50% at T2, but I don't think the 100% is correct.


That's what I heard as well. I ran 6 last night on T6 and got a legendary every single time. Unfortunately all crap. Was hoping to get a better RoRG.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think its 100% chance, I haven't been in a game where a cache didn't have a leg, and seen streamers open tons. If its not 100%, it's 98 or 99%.

Yes, it applies to the bounty legs like ring of grandeur. The gift can drop from cache, since they have a chance to drop a random non cache legend. You probably still have to be in torment though.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I now finally got to lvl 70 in season, thanks to the people who helped me levelling. Now I got some questions concerning the greater rifts and armor sets. I decided to go full arcane wizard, non-archon. I already have established my build, do you have any recommendations on which sets to get in order to get the most out of this build? Also I seem to only get normal rift keys, I havent received any trial ones, is that because I am playing on master difficulty? I cant do torment yet as my gear is not good enough.


I have done T2 rifts and not received a trails keystone so I believe it is just RNG and you get more love from RNG at higher torment levels


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have done T2 rifts and not received a trails keystone so I believe it is just RNG and you get more love from RNG at higher torment levels


That's odd. My season character just hit 60 last night and I have like 8 keys already for some reason. Only been running expert/master.


----------



## MistaBernie

wow, I did like 80% rifts with my Crusader from like 30-70, zero keys. granted I was only playing on hard for temp but..


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wait, does this mean the cache-legs like Royal Ring of Grandeur?


Correct. The hotfix last night made the cache legs drop like crazy.

I am OK with this. RROG is hard enough to come by and even harder to get one with great rolls. Side benefit is I now have an endless supply of legendaries to salvage for mats.

SWK monk is just a blast to play. Now if only I could convince Blizz to increase the drop rate on Flying Dragon.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> SWK monk is just a blast to play. Now if only I could convince Blizz to increase the drop rate on Flying Dragon.


I know what you mean, I really want/need a good *Furnace*. I would consider using a *Maximus*, but haven't gotten a great one of those either.


----------



## MistaBernie

OMG tell me about it.. I don't think I've ever seen a legendary daibo drop at all, let alone a Flying Dragon..


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wait, does this mean the cache-legs like Royal Ring of Grandeur?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. The hotfix last night made the cache legs drop like crazy.
> 
> I am OK with this. RROG is hard enough to come by and even harder to get one with great rolls. Side benefit is I now have an endless supply of legendaries to salvage for mats.
> 
> SWK monk is just a blast to play. Now if only I could convince Blizz to increase the drop rate on Flying Dragon.
Click to expand...

I like it too, I went through over 1000 runs just to get my RROG + GOW. And they aren't even that great









Been trying to get the Kridershot for ages, from Paragon ~150 onwards


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm pretty sure the trial keystones are torment rifts only guys. That should explain why you haven't been getting them. The drop rate of them has also been buffed theoretically, so if you are doing torment rifts you should see them more often from now on.

I ran some T6 caches with lemans and some crazy guys near paragon 300 last night, and we got the goblin realm. I put on max gold find, and now have 230m in the bank







.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I ran some T6 caches with lemans and some crazy guys near paragon 300 last night, and we got the goblin realm. I put on max gold find, and now have 230m in the bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aren't those so much fun? I got 3 of them when double goblins were around. Went from 5m to 300m+.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I know what you mean, I really want/need a good *Furnace*. I would consider using a *Maximus*, but haven't gotten a great one of those either.


I like my furnace







. Was the first thing I used a gift on. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I like my furnace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was the first thing I used a gift on. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/27993


Nice dps, couldn't see the elite dmg roll on it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Nice dps, couldn't see the elite dmg roll on it.


It's 46%.

So I finally decided to test out some of my gear on my Cold Non-season DH vs ghom. Here is what I found ( I preferred testing rather than doing the math ).

1: 32 sec, Hellrack + frostburns
2: 32 sec, Helltrap + frostburns
3: 34 sec, Helltrap + Taskers
4: 30 sec, Hellrack + Taskers
5: 29 sec, Hellrack + Frostburns Impale instead of Multishot.

Hellrack 1.62 aps ( w/ fb )

Helltrap 2.35 aps ( w/ fb )

So at least for me with my current gear I would still vote on Frostburns over Taskers, because the damage is only slightly less, but the CC is better since you can freeze targets.

As far as single target DPS goes Impale beats out Multishot. Hard to say if it would beat out groups but probably not.
Link to my specific DH I used for testing:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/49290161

My frostburns probably have a slightly better roll than the taskers, but the taskers have 49% pet speed which is near perfect.


----------



## Crazy9000

Doom, have you been paying attention to breakpoints with taskers?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12945884471

Code:



Code:


Min APS......Max APS........Sentry FPA.........Sentry APS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.98182........1.10204...........54......................1.1
1.10205........1.25581...........48......................1.25
1.25582........1.45945...........42......................1.42857
1.45946........1.74193...........36......................1.66666
1.74194........2.16.................30......................2.0
2.16001........2.84210...........24......................2.5
2.84211........4.15385...........18......................3.33333
4.15386........Cap.................12......................5

Multiply your current attack speed in profile by 1.49 to find your tasker attack speed for sentry. You can also divide a breakpoint by 1.49 to see how much profile aps you need to hit it.

For anyone else trying to do the math, it's just 1.(number on taskers). So if you have perfect taskers, you would use 1.5 instead of 1.49.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the trial keystones are torment rifts only guys. That should explain why you haven't been getting them. The drop rate of them has also been buffed theoretically, so if you are doing torment rifts you should see them more often from now on.
> 
> I ran some T6 caches with lemans and some crazy guys near paragon 300 last night, and we got the goblin realm. I put on max gold find, and now have 230m in the bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just for note, I had no gold find in this time frame and made more like 70 million so the gold fund difference is huge.


----------



## yahu

you guys suck. I got 0 goblin realms (about 50 killed, including some before they killed HoA 100% spawn) and I've been stuck in a hotel in Montana the last week with spikes of lag. I lost 5 GRifts yesterday alone!







Two of them at the gem gal, and at least one at the RG.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just for note, I had no gold find in this time frame and made more like 70 million so the gold fund difference is huge.


I went all out on gold find, while keeping m6 bonus (since it was T6 lol).

-helm: had a backup maras, wasted it rolling gold find secondary








-gloves: switch tasker and theo for maras gloves, fairly sure they have gold find
- pants: had a worse pair of maras pants, but that had goldfind secondary. perfect
-weapon: Swap out the good manticore for a decent ravens wing. 80% gold find secondary
-amulet: kymbos gold, high 90% gold find. Lost a good amount of DPS on this since it wasn't rolled to great
-chest: goldskin
-belt: goldwrap

Only thing I didn't do that I could have was change the diamond in helm into gold find gem. I didn't have time or the leftover gems to make one at the moment anyways. Ended up with over 10,000% gold find after party bonus.


----------



## cravinmild

I got squat for gold in the goblin portal. Can in with a few mill and a week after not spending a cent I'm only 10mill or so


----------



## yahu

^I can make 10mil in an hour or two, so that ain't bad. Would just like to see the portal for myself and get that gem.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Doom, have you been paying attention to breakpoints with taskers?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12945884471
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Min APS......Max APS........Sentry FPA.........Sentry APS
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0.98182........1.10204...........54......................1.1
> 1.10205........1.25581...........48......................1.25
> 1.25582........1.45945...........42......................1.42857
> 1.45946........1.74193...........36......................1.66666
> 1.74194........2.16.................30......................2.0
> 2.16001........2.84210...........24......................2.5
> 2.84211........4.15385...........18......................3.33333
> 4.15386........Cap.................12......................5
> 
> Multiply your current attack speed in profile by 1.49 to find your tasker attack speed for sentry. You can also divide a breakpoint by 1.49 to see how much profile aps you need to hit it.
> 
> For anyone else trying to do the math, it's just 1.(number on taskers). So if you have perfect taskers, you would use 1.5 instead of 1.49.


Nope I I did not pay attention, I mainly wanted to see what kind of results I would get with only swapping out the one item. I will do the math later tonight to see if I'm close on any break points.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you guys suck. I got 0 goblin realms (about 50 killed, including some before they killed HoA 100% spawn) and I've been stuck in a hotel in Montana the last week with spikes of lag. I lost 5 GRifts yesterday alone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of them at the gem gal, and at least one at the RG.


50? I did around 1000 while we had double gobs (did nothing but gob runs) and no vault so I was...









I'll be aiming for like 10 RoRGs this weekend, but i'm more happy about the change for the other act's bounties (2, 3 and 5) since those were slightly more annoying to find groups for because RoRG is the best cache only legendary and most people only wanted that. I'll finally get to play around with a few I didn't have yet.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It seems a bit excessive, I don't know what they were thinking.


they want a candy crush arpg out of d3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wait, does this mean the cache-legs like Royal Ring of Grandeur?


yes,found 2 crit rorg in the space of 4 caches on t6. and 2 useless legs.

the buff is excessive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> wow, I did like 80% rifts with my Crusader from like 30-70, zero keys. granted I was only playing on hard for temp but..


the trial keys are a torment only thing.

t1 and up.


----------



## lemans81

Someone find Crazy and make him post a screenshot of him tanking T6 Molten with goldwrap....


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Someone find Crazy and make him post a screenshot of him tanking T6 Molten with goldwrap....


Do you mean @Crazy9000? Because I can tank lazor beemz. And I don't get frozen. Molten isn't so bad...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think its 100% chance, I haven't been in a game where a cache didn't have a leg, and seen streamers open tons. If its not 100%, it's 98 or 99%.
> 
> Yes, it applies to the bounty legs like ring of grandeur. The gift can drop from cache, since they have a chance to drop a random non cache legend. You probably still have to be in torment though.


Confirmed 50% at T2 scaling to 100% at T6 here. Not sure reliability of source, but looks well-supported.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Tanking T6? C'mon, everybody can do that wearing unity.


----------



## Cybertox

Blizzard has a deficit of graphic designers who design units models and items. Its incredible how low the amount of mobs skins is, I always see the same ones over and over again. Its absurd that in rifts where random mobs spawn even those from the cow level spawn as well, all these ponies, bunnies and bears. Those mobs should be exclusive to the cow level and only appear there, its absurd how easter eggs are encountered in a games core aspect. Apart from the very ugly and not do date graphics(even for 2012) there is even a lack of variety in mobs. Also notice how they havent added any new unit skins in StarCraft 2 since the release of HOTS.


----------



## yahu

^there is actually a separate cow level that is rare to get. Those mobs are from the "not a cow level." There is a pretty decent variety, but the Rifts purposely only have 3 - 5 different types in them. Why they do that instead of them all? I don't know if they are concerned with the hardware this could theoretically run on, etc., and having to load more textures into memory for one level. As you can see, the game isn't always super optimized as is.

@Sainesk - sorry maing. I don't feel so bad anymore. I unfortunately didn't have as much time to play and focused more on my season toon with the time I did have. Oh well, it will come eventually.


----------



## Crazy9000




----------



## DoomDash

I was ready to give up on finding gear for my barb but I made a ton of progress tonight. I'm just a couple more good pieces and I'll be spanking T6.

4th highest elemental dmg on seasonal barb, wow http://www.diabloprogress.com/hero/doomdash-1527/DoomSeason/51744591

Don't even have an soj or amulet with elemental.

Thanks Kadala ( seasonal! ) :


----------



## sepheroth003

Very nice rolls doom. I was wondering why you were just getting to T6, but your talking season lol. I got my season Crusader (my first crusader) to 65 last night. Soon I'll be looking for a build and working on gear.

I've been working on my non season character as well. My Firebirds Wizard is rolling T6 like it's a joke. Completed Grift 28 solo without a follower. Haven't tried higher yet, tempted to setup a follower with unity and relic just to see how it goes.

Should probably just stick with my seasons character for now since its timed.


----------



## Cybertox

All I got from Kadala so far was crap which was then salvaged. Now that I reached torment I am finally getting some adequate gear. Today I was also able to level a guy from 0 to 55 in 30 minutes which is not bad considering I had bad gear. Leveling is still not an issue even though the easier bounties were removed.

Paragon is easy with bracers which give exp for gold that is picked up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Goldwrap + Boon Gem + Goldskin = Incredible toughness!


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> All I got from Kadala so far was crap which was then salvaged. Now that I reached torment I am finally getting some adequate gear. Today I was also able to level a guy from 0 to 55 in 30 minutes which is not bad considering I had bad gear. Leveling is still not an issue even though the easier bounties were removed.
> 
> Paragon is easy with bracers which give exp for gold that is picked up.


Can you give an example of a bracer that does that? I've never seen that and that would be awesome for starting characters from scratch (especially for seasons).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Can you give an example of a bracer that does that? I've never seen that and that would be awesome for starting characters from scratch (especially for seasons).


Custerian Wristguards


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Custerian Wristguards


Thanks!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Phaelynar

Although the rolls were horrible, I finally got my Phalanx shield last night. Just need a ramaladni's gift for my furnace and I'll be good to go in greater rifts. Also need to spend a night leveling my pain enhancer gem to 40 now as the stampede build is physical.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> they want a candy crush arpg out of d3.


Eh, about that .. can you give a brother an extra life please. I am kind of an addict.

I had a terrible night with Kadala. Kept getting set legs when all I wanted was depth diggers.

Icablood logs in.. runs a couple T4 rifts with me and BAM.. Ica gets Depth Diggers from rifting and gave them to me.

TLDR: Ica loot table > Kadala

They rolled 99% too, woot.


----------



## hyujmn

I'm having a blast on this 2.1 patch. Picked up a Witching Hour last night for my DH but I can reroll mainstat to anything.

Also cleared a 4man 38GRift with a bunch of randoms. We finished with a bunch of time left so we could've gone much further.

Kinda sucks there's only one other guy in my clan that can handle 34+.


----------



## yahu

Not sure if this was posted: RoS for $20. For anyone that hasn't picked up RoS yet, or might want it for a secondary account.


----------



## Cybertox

I got a lot of legendary and armor set recipes, is it even worth crafting them? Also my friend just hit 2 Mil sheet DMG, lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I got a lot of legendary and armor set recipes, is it even worth crafting them? Also my friend just hit 2 Mil sheet DMG, lol.


Borns/Captains/Aughilds are very good.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I'm having a blast on this 2.1 patch. Picked up a Witching Hour last night for my DH but I can reroll mainstat to anything.
> 
> Also cleared a 4man 38GRift with a bunch of randoms. We finished with a bunch of time left so we could've gone much further.
> 
> Kinda sucks there's only one other guy in my clan that can handle 34+.


Join the T6 legit rifting community if your clan sucks. Can put together a somewhat decent PUG there.


----------



## hyujmn

Hmm that's a good idea. My clan is a bunch of my coworkers so maybe joining that T6 Rifting community could be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Goldwrap + Boon Gem + Goldskin = Incredible toughness!


sadly goldskin doesnt benefit you at damage much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Eh, about that .. can you give a brother an extra life please. I am kind of an addict.
> 
> I had a terrible night with Kadala. Kept getting set legs when all I wanted was depth diggers.
> 
> Icablood logs in.. runs a couple T4 rifts with me and BAM.. Ica gets Depth Diggers from rifting and gave them to me.
> 
> TLDR: Ica loot table > Kadala
> 
> They rolled 99% too, woot.


rifting with others always seem to give better results. dunno why tho. but congrats on the nice dept diggers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sadly goldskin doesnt benefit you at damage much
> rifting with others always seem to give better results. dunno why tho. but congrats on the nice dept diggers


Goldskin seems to help with toughness when combined with Goldwrap or am I just misunderstanding it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Goldskin seems to help with toughness when combined with Goldwrap or am I just misunderstanding it?


It adds 100% goldfind, which makes the gold piles larger, and thus increasing the toughness you get from gold wrap. It doesn't really matter though, the gold explosion is usually plenty without the boost.

If you want to have fun, stack some gold find gear and do a few crypt of the ancients runs. Find a molten elite pack there, and stand in the middle on T6.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It adds 100% goldfind, which makes the gold piles larger, and thus increasing the toughness you get from gold wrap. It doesn't really matter though, the gold explosion is usually plenty without the boost.
> 
> If you want to have fun, stack some gold find gear and do a few crypt of the ancients runs. Find a molten elite pack there, and stand in the middle on T6.


Did that already.







Tanked it like a boss.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It adds 100% goldfind, which makes the gold piles larger, and thus increasing the toughness you get from gold wrap. It doesn't really matter though, the gold explosion is usually plenty without the boost.
> 
> If you want to have fun, stack some gold find gear and do a few crypt of the ancients runs. Find a molten elite pack there, and stand in the middle on T6.


Wait so armor actually does what it supposed to now and protects against elemental dmg?


----------



## Phaelynar

Did a lot of grinding tonight. Got a ramas gift for my furnace for my stampede build, and cleared a 42 grift 4 man. Ranked my trapped gem to 45 and my pain enhancer from 9 to 44.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Got 3 ramas within 1 hour last night. 1 from GR 36, 1 from GR37 and the last one from the act 1 bounty run


----------



## Sainesk

so apparently the Vault can spawn from legacy puzzle ring goblins... *grabs them from mule account* still haven't found one and RNG is getting pretty annoying.

Another cool "did you know": seasons legendary gems carry over once the season is over, so after the first season if you already had a gem on non-season you'll be able to equip 2 of the same legendary gem. After season 2, 3 of the same legendary gem (unless Blizzard decides to nerf it).


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Goldwrap + Boon Gem + Goldskin = Incredible toughness!


don't forget that bracer that turns gold into exp


----------



## Cybertox

Looks like for those who are still in Torment 1 (like me) the best thing to do in trials is indeed just defeat the first wave, get the rank 1 key and then go through greater rifts and in the end keep upgrading them until a certain level. I am now decreasing my vitality on my wizard which is currently 6k, gonna up the res to 2k in average and decrease health to 4k vitality. I will have around 400k health and good enough resistance for Torment VI.

I am getting only legendary belts for some reason and no other type of items, would have been actually cool if they wouldnt suck so much.


----------



## cravinmild

I get runs like that too, all one type of ledgy drops. I hate seeing plans drop cause I know 4 more have to drop before I see an equip-able ledgy


----------



## navynuke499

I finally found the gem that gives pets more damage last night. I cant wait to have an amulet good enough to put it in.


----------



## Sainesk

Hehe, first season's T6 cache I opened (thanks to Lemans):



going to re-roll that LoH...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hehe, first season's T6 cache I opened (thanks to Lemans):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to re-roll that LoH...


Are you a wizard or witch doctor? Needs reroll anyways.


----------



## lemans81

He was a Witch Doctor.

Guys I have decided the universe has been good to me...especially on seasons. I can pretty much(with enough time) do anything for you on seasons T6, so if I am not doing anything(and feel free to ask) I would be happy to help you through a high level rift or something, also I have been doing random T6 A1 Caches so feel free to join me, I will say something in clan chat(and keep in mind its nearly 100% chance of leg from T6 cache, ask the two guys who got rorg's)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> He was a Witch Doctor.
> 
> Guys I have decided the universe has been good to me...especially on seasons. I can pretty much(with enough time) do anything for you on seasons T6, so if I am not doing anything(and feel free to ask) I would be happy to help you through a high level rift or something, also I have been doing random T6 A1 Caches so feel free to join me, I will say something in clan chat(and keep in mind its nearly 100% chance of leg from T6 cache, ask the two guys who got rorg's)


On which servers are you playing? American or European?


----------



## lemans81

America


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> America


That is a shame, I play in Europe.


----------



## DoomDash

I have had very little luck on seasons.


----------



## SirWaWa

I finally got my rama's gift
T3 rift from a barrell


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> He was a Witch Doctor.
> 
> Guys I have decided the universe has been good to me...especially on seasons. I can pretty much(with enough time) do anything for you on seasons T6, so if I am not doing anything(and feel free to ask) I would be happy to help you through a high level rift or something, also I have been doing random T6 A1 Caches so feel free to join me, I will say something in clan chat(and keep in mind its nearly 100% chance of leg from T6 cache, ask the two guys who got rorg's)


Thanks again for the runs. Was just looking for a quick L70 and a RoRG was icing on the cake.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Apparently one can engage Frozen Pulse affix... I wonder if that means I can attack and kill it too?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> so apparently the Vault can spawn from legacy puzzle ring goblins... *grabs them from mule account* still haven't found one and RNG is getting pretty annoying.
> 
> Another cool "did you know": seasons legendary gems carry over once the season is over, so after the first season if you already had a gem on non-season you'll be able to equip 2 of the same legendary gem. After season 2, 3 of the same legendary gem (unless Blizzard decides to nerf it).


it will get nerfed... i cant possibly see blizz letting dh or wd have their 200%+ pet damage that easily. i mean come on :O.

3 pet gems might make my pets survive more easily though


----------



## Phaelynar

You cannot equip 2 of the same legendary gem.

You can already find 500 of the same gem if you don't keep them in your shared space, and if you try and equip the same gem twice it gives you the same error as equipping an identical non-legacy legendary twice.

Whoever told you that you can equip the same gem twice trolled you bro.

Found a few more ramas gift's today...a nice unrelenting phalanx for my stampede build...and a re-rollable main stat WH with 486 vit/7 as/45 chd.


----------



## Cybertox

This helmet is pretty much the best item I have ever gotten in Diablo 3 (I know its not that great but I am very unlucky with drops).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Sainesk

found a T2 (non-season) vault on my perma-vault DH if anyone wants in, I'll wait around for like 15-20 mins since for me this is my first one (and i've killed a lot of goblins...)/would feel like a waste to solo.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Uhm afaik u need to be there when the vault opens to be able to get in...


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Uhm afaik u need to be there when the vault opens to be able to get in...


do you want to come online and test it?









edit: it doesn't work







well, sorry for the tease, and bah-humbug to Blizzard


----------



## Cybertox

From my past three greater rifts I only get legendary gems and nothing else apart from materials. That is just plain disappointing. I have also found out that Kadala actually sells crafting material and not weaponry or armor.


----------



## lemans81

So with greeds gem and 7000% gold find, I was able to make just over 1000 million gold per hour. I think from my limited test that the area before Adria is the best. Those scarabs just come in droves.

Now I just need to find a way to do the same with mats and gems.


----------



## Cybertox

Is there an European overclock.net clan in Diablo 3?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So with greeds gem and 7000% gold find, I was able to make just over 1000 million gold per hour. I think from my limited test that the area before Adria is the best. Those scarabs just come in droves.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to do the same with mats and gems.


Think this is the funnest part...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So with greeds gem and 7000% gold find, I was able to make just over 1000 million gold per hour. I think from my limited test that the area before Adria is the best. Those scarabs just come in droves.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to do the same with mats and gems.


thanks for the great idea!
make sure gold to exp bracers is equipped


----------



## DoomDash

Alkaizer even beating DH's.... everyone on seasons....

And beating the #1 barbs on non-season lol.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/season/1/rift-barbarian


----------



## venom7

Hi guys!
I have two questions...
1)Does the legendary gem Enforcer apply also at the cota?

2)Do the legendary gems work if we put the at our followers(templar...)?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I have two questions...
> 1)Does the legendary gem Enforcer apply also at the cota?
> 
> 2)Do the legendary gems work if we put the at our followers(templar...)?


1: Yes
2: No


----------



## venom7

Thanks bro!


----------



## Phaelynar

Rank 83 in 4 man...grift level 44.

Comp was 2x sentry DH, monk, and stampede crusader.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

404: Vault not found


----------



## JTHMfreak

Thinking of a laptop to supplement my D3 needs, any ideas or suggestions? Cheaper is better, but want max settings


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Thinking of a laptop to supplement my D3 needs, any ideas or suggestions? Cheaper is better, but want max settings


Very interested in the answer to this. I am building a rig, but I travel a LOT for work and although it would suck to have to carry two laptops, I want to be able to game at night when on the road. Internet speeds will suck, but at least I can play.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Back in D3V time, a 9800M GTS is kinda enough to run the game @max settings @1080. Not sure what's the requirement now as the graphic has been upgraded a little bit. But I guess the difference isn't really huge.


----------



## lemans81

All I have left is my sig rig, I picked it up for $500 refurbished on newegg about 15 months ago http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246626, I have never tried max settings but I play on medium high to high without issues, I do have a samsung 840 pro ssd in it though.

I had a Sager with a 670MX in it and an i7 which could play at any settings on max, but it cost more like $1400.


----------



## hyujmn

I dont know why, but lately i've been having terrible FPS issues on my sig rig. The game will crawl down to the single digits and it's just unbearable.


----------



## lemans81

Ok so to elaborate on the above post, I set everything to max settings and running fraps I get a low fps of 30 and a max of 43, usually averaging about 36. So I don't know where you need to be but this is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I dont know why, but lately i've been having terrible FPS issues on my sig rig. The game will crawl down to the single digits and it's just unbearable.


Same here. Looks like it's some kind of bug within the game engine, especially when there are too many objects at once on screen, fps just dips down to single digit.


----------



## The LAN Man

Finally called it a night. Went from hardly doing 200k damage to just over 1 mil with almost full marauders gear. Definitely getting that chest piece tomorrow.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Finally called it a night. Went from hardly doing 200k damage to just over 1 mil with almost full marauders gear. Definitely getting that chest piece tomorrow.


Eh, I'm at an annoying place with my DH.

I really need Krider shot to advance, then I need to actually get a bloody decent Hellfire Amulet (done 3 rolls already, all crap) and then I can switch from cold sentries to rocket sentries









http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967

Who else is DH here? And how far are you along on your builds?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Alkaizer even beating DH's.... everyone on seasons....
> 
> And beating the #1 barbs on non-season lol.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/season/1/rift-barbarian


yeah alkaizer is a beast lol. I bet he would be really good at starcraft

he has more paragon levels on his season character than I have on my main


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Finally called it a night. Went from hardly doing 200k damage to just over 1 mil with almost full marauders gear. Definitely getting that chest piece tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm at an annoying place with my DH.
> 
> I really need Krider shot to advance, then I need to actually get a bloody decent Hellfire Amulet (done 3 rolls already, all crap) and then I can switch from cold sentries to rocket sentries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967
> 
> Who else is DH here? And how far are you along on your builds?
Click to expand...

Myself lemans81#1353 and crazy9000 are T6 in seasons. Last night I worked on my crusader and crazy was carrying a 4 person game on T6 rifts.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Finally called it a night. Went from hardly doing 200k damage to just over 1 mil with almost full marauders gear. Definitely getting that chest piece tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm at an annoying place with my DH.
> 
> I really need Krider shot to advance, then I need to actually get a bloody decent Hellfire Amulet (done 3 rolls already, all crap) and then I can switch from cold sentries to rocket sentries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967
> 
> Who else is DH here? And how far are you along on your builds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myself lemans81#1353 and crazy9000 are T6 in seasons. Last night I worked on my crusader and crazy was carrying a 4 person game on T6 rifts.
Click to expand...

Sadly I am in the eu ( Fluke#2834 ). Even then get ~170ms to EU servers, which causes my vault to freak out sometimes









I can do T6 - but not effectively. I mostly stick to T4 because it's the fastest for me to clear, killing elites in less than 10 seconds at most. (unless they're waller in corridors.. UGH.)


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sadly I am in the eu ( Fluke#2834 ). Even then get ~170ms to EU servers, which causes my vault to freak out sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do T6 - but not effectively. I mostly stick to T4 because it's the fastest for me to clear, killing elites in less than 10 seconds at most. (unless they're waller in corridors.. UGH.)


If you picked up the mara 6 piece you would take a nice bump in damage. Switch your shoulders/chest/quiver to sentry damage and get some solid cold % and you could tear through some stuff.

Also, I lied. Couldn't sleep so I guess I'm getting back on.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sadly I am in the eu ( Fluke#2834 ). Even then get ~170ms to EU servers, which causes my vault to freak out sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do T6 - but not effectively. I mostly stick to T4 because it's the fastest for me to clear, killing elites in less than 10 seconds at most. (unless they're waller in corridors.. UGH.)
> 
> 
> 
> If you picked up the mara 6 piece you would take a nice bump in damage. Switch your shoulders/chest/quiver to sentry damage and get some solid cold % and you could tear through some stuff.
> 
> Also, I lied. Couldn't sleep so I guess I'm getting back on.
Click to expand...

I have a bow that is less overall DMG, but 18% extra cold dmg.

I am just waiting for Krider shot really.

Also surely I should roll for cluster arrow % dmg? I think I have 45% right now


----------



## DoomDash

Did you guys see the EXP exploit posted on reddit?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you guys see the EXP exploit posted on reddit?


Yup


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I dont know why, but lately i've been having terrible FPS issues on my sig rig. The game will crawl down to the single digits and it's just unbearable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Same here. Looks like it's some kind of bug within the game engine, especially when there are too many objects at once on screen, fps just dips down to single digit.


Hey guys, I may have the solution to your problem. I had the same horrid fps drops on my sig rig and had no idea why. The fix for me was setting the audio quality to the lowest settings. I don't know why but it worked


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you guys see the EXP exploit posted on reddit?


nope?

Don't really care for 'cheating' for EXP either...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did you guys see the EXP exploit posted on reddit?
> 
> 
> 
> nope?
> 
> Don't really care for 'cheating' for EXP either...
Click to expand...

I'm all about a helping hand. Can you post a link please


----------



## lemans81

Google reddit diablo 3 experience exploit. I read it but don't plan on messing with it.


----------



## Alex132

Ugh, it looks really bad.

I won't do it - it's basically abuse/cheating.

That and I can't do those GR runs levels


----------



## Crazy9000

Sounds like that exploit got patched not too long after you posted it.

Will be interesting if they make an example out of people for doing it or not. Will be setting to tone for what people do with exploits later in the season, and in the next ones.


----------



## Sainesk

Serious exploiters should be punished otherwise it makes Seasons meaningless. I say ban them all (to give them a good scare, then un-ban and tell them if they exploit again they'll reset at least their season's characters to lv -70, with 0 gold and taxes to pay on any gold they find, and all their items found will roll guaranteed thorns







).


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Eh, I'm at an annoying place with my DH.
> 
> I really need Krider shot to advance, then I need to actually get a bloody decent Hellfire Amulet (done 3 rolls already, all crap) and then I can switch from cold sentries to rocket sentries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967
> 
> Who else is DH here? And how far are you along on your builds?


Me. Managed to beat GR37 @PL495. Just reached 500 recently and planning on beating GR38. Wish me luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, I may have the solution to your problem. I had the same horrid fps drops on my sig rig and had no idea why. The fix for me was setting the audio quality to the lowest settings. I don't know why but it worked


Gotta try this went get home. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yahu

got back from Montana the other night (back to good internet FFS!), got online and was invited by Crazy who was running seasons with Doom and Fr0sty, and later lemans (when Doom had to go). I couldn't stop playing as my lowly ~para 40 season toon, where I was comfortable on a horrible pet build at T1 was all of a sudden being pulled through T6. I gained ~60 para levels (to 100) after 5 - 6 hours of play. I'm now easily able to solo T4 and possibly T5 (haven't tried). DH seems to be damn near dominating at the moment. I realize other people have good success with other character types, but while playing DH, Crazy, lemans, and Fr0sty were literally fire/forgetting on 4 player T6 with minimal management.

While playing I got a decent RoRG (it being my first on seasons, it works







), a TMF better than any I have gotten on non-seasons, and TnT (finally!!!). Unfortunately the TnT are the most horrible I've ever seen on any character. Int rolled strong and everything rolled at lowest setting or literally 1-tick above. Still, being my first pair, they are nice to have.

We also ran ubers for a bit, and I almost have enough mats for an amulet (one more piece needed, and I just need to run on high torment to help % of getting the mat). Also, craziest event was Fr0sty saying "I have not gotten the goblin portal yet" so we literally ran around a bounty and got one! I had just gotten the goblin portal on T1 solo the day before, with bad gold find gear, and was easily able to gain 30mil. On T6 with 4 player, and better gold find gear (not as good as Crazy though), I easily racked up 130mil! I highly recommend everyone squirrel away gold find gear for when you do run across the realm.

Anyhoo, thanks much to all ya'll for running with me as it was a lot of fun! Very good group of people on here, (not just those mentioned but others I've run with) and very gracious to help people along the way!


----------



## DoomDash

Almost 250 Paragon, 2 out of 6 raekors pieces, sad.


----------



## Cybertox

Is it possible to get 10k intelligence as a wizard? I am currently at 8k and with my calculations I will get very soon to 9k but the there will be remaining 1k, I am using the 2 piece firebird set which gives +500 intelligence additionally.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is it possible to get 10k intelligence as a wizard? I am currently at 8k and with my calculations I will get very soon to 9k but the there will be remaining 1k, I am using the 2 piece firebird set which gives +500 intelligence additionally.


yes,very possible. my well geared wd is about 9k something with 580 ish paragon on non season.

dont try to aim for set bonuses to up your main stat,stick to leveling and getting a good set like firebird.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

People is talking about M6 @4.15 breakpoint. Imagine that sweet spot with a well rolled helltrapper.
Gotta find myself a helltrapper


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> People is talking about M6 @4.15 breakpoint. Imagine that sweet spot with a well rolled helltrapper.
> Gotta find myself a helltrapper


farm act V bounties. thats where helltrapers are. yep,its a bounty reward.

and if you choose the right legendary gems, obtaining the 4.15 breakpoint shouldnt be that much of an issue


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> People is talking about M6 @4.15 breakpoint. Imagine that sweet spot with a well rolled helltrapper.
> Gotta find myself a helltrapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farm act V bounties. thats where helltrapers are. yep,its a bounty reward.
> 
> and if you choose the right legendary gems, obtaining the 4.15 breakpoint shouldnt be that much of an issue
Click to expand...

4.15 breakpoint?


----------



## Phaelynar

Was really bored last night so did a few solo greater rifts. Finished a 37 on my crusader. Going to go for 39 tonight.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah, just curious to know how awesome it is in actual combat. Too bad the server is under maintenance for now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Does anyone have an account on EU? I'm trying to make a hardcore char to play for a little bit there, but no adventure mode unlocked







.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does anyone have an account on EU? I'm trying to make a hardcore char to play for a little bit there, but no adventure mode unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was trying to make one but I just keep getting a temporary outage error


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does anyone have an account on EU? I'm trying to make a hardcore char to play for a little bit there, but no adventure mode unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought you guys were just kidding.....


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I thought you guys were just kidding.....


I just got one you should come Lemans


----------



## The LAN Man

I sent Lemans and Crazy a friend request on the EU server. Deckard Cain is currently telling me I have no friends =(


----------



## capreppy

I need to get a laptop that can handle this game when on the road. I had been home for 5 months and now traveling so can only play when at home. Only reason I haven't tried seasons as my play time is limited.

Any suggestions on how to find the bracers that turn gold into experience?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I sent Lemans and Crazy a friend request on the EU server. Deckard Cain is currently telling me I have no friends =(


I am on eu, playing SC Season. I dont play hardcore though.

Today got a bunch of two handers and witch doctor masks which I dont even need as a wizard. Got a great amulet fortunately enough but now require a lot of gems to reroll it to int instead of dmg.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I sent Lemans and Crazy a friend request on the EU server. Deckard Cain is currently telling me I have no friends =(


I hate you and crazy...most boring 6 levels of my life solo....server is back online so who cares....such ping...close death.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hate you and crazy...most boring 6 levels of my life solo....server is back online so who cares....such ping...close death.


lol I got to about level 6 before I went to bed. To be continued next server downtime







.

If we can find someone on EU to give us malthael quest, we can unlock adventure mode.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hate you and crazy...most boring 6 levels of my life solo....server is back online so who cares....such ping...close death.
> 
> 
> 
> lol I got to about level 6 before I went to bed. To be continued next server downtime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If we can find someone on EU to give us malthael quest, we can unlock adventure mode.
Click to expand...

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/48770610 <--like my name?


----------



## yahu

^lol - wow..."CrayCray9K" already taken?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am on eu, playing SC Season. I dont play hardcore though.
> 
> Today got a bunch of two handers and witch doctor masks which I dont even need as a wizard. Got a great amulet fortunately enough but now require a lot of gems to reroll it to int instead of dmg.


you must be getting my masks as I always get your got-damn wands!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/48770610 <--like my name?


That is a good name, I think anyone who uses it must be very good at the game!

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/48756524

Wonder if I'll make it to 70 during the season if I only play when the US server is down.


----------



## The LAN Man

They finally found me a job. Guess I won't be playing as much =(


----------



## Crazy9000

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48197-patch-2-1-legendary-drop-rates-keystone-of-trials

Drop rates released for 2.1
Quote:


> General Observations:
> All class Set items have a higher chance of dropping now (for instance, Breastplate of Akkhan went from 6% to 10%)
> Most Seasonal Legendaries are uncommon (for example: Aether Walker is 7%, Vengeful Wind is 9%, Frydehr's Wrath is 9% -- Leonine Bow of Hashir and Remorseless are higher though, 19% and 16% respectivelly)
> 
> Items that had no special affix and gained one with the patch were promoted to uncommon.
> 
> Most immunity amulets have a rare ratio (0.7%). Countess Julia's Cameo, is still uncommon (4%) and Star of Azkarant is still the rarest (0.16%).
> Focus/Restraint demoted to common (0.5% -> 4%)
> Stone of Jordan upgraded to uncommon (4% -> 2%)
> Strongarm Bracers promoted to uncommon (12% -> 5.5%)
> Leoric's Crown promoted to uncommon (13% -> 6%)
> Wrath of the Bone King promoted to uncommon (19% -> 10%)
> Vile Ward restricted to Barbs and promoted to uncommon (16% -> 6%)
> Mask of Jeram promoted to uncommon (16% -> 9%)
> Sacred Harvester and Dagger of Darts are uncommon (7%)
> The Swami promoted to uncommon (24% -> 14%)
> The Grand Vizier promoted to uncommon (15% -> 6%)
> Uskang and Etrayu promoted to uncommon (20% -> 10%)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> They finally found me a job. Guess I won't be playing as much =(










. If only they would pay you to play diablo all day. xD


----------



## yahu

oh good, I was hoping they would make SoJ and MoJ even harder to find.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> oh good, I was hoping they would make SoJ and MoJ even harder to find.


I was thinking that too. I just get so many they really need to be harder to get


----------



## Crazy9000

Just count your lucky stars they didn't make tasker and theo even rarer.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I think they just adjust to make the drop more appropriate. TnT has always been really hard to find from the beginning, any adjustment is not necessary.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just count your lucky stars they didn't make tasker and theo even rarer.


----------



## mothrpe

Hi Guys,

I have been playing the ultimate evil edition on ps4, i have a crusader at paragon lvl 14, softcore. I made my build based on recommendations from noxxic site. That said, i don't quite understand all the stat priorities and paragon point priorities. Can any of you recommend some resources that give recommendations on stat priority and explain them somewhat? like crit hit % vs crit damage.

Its obvious my character could benefit from some fine tuning!


----------



## Techboy10

No wonder I can't find a new cold Soj or Etrayu to save my life now







How am I supposed to make a good cold DH without them!?!


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> No wonder I can't find a new cold Soj or Etrayu to save my life now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to make a good cold DH without them!?!


I already had soj cold, and recently gambled Etrayu.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just count your lucky stars they didn't make tasker and theo even rarer.


honestly I don't know that it would matter (well of course it would silly, cause math is math). It took ~500 para levels (combined regular/seasons) and ~50k bloodsharts for me. I think if your table is fugged/RNG gods hate you, you're screwed either way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been playing the ultimate evil edition on ps4, i have a crusader at paragon lvl 14, softcore. I made my build based on recommendations from noxxic site. That said, i don't quite understand all the stat priorities and paragon point priorities. Can any of you recommend some resources that give recommendations on stat priority and explain them somewhat? like crit hit % vs crit damage.
> 
> Its obvious my character could benefit from some fine tuning!


at low para levels you really won't impact some of those stats much and will need to rely more on gear: gloves, rings, amulets, socketed weapon, etc. Good to boost movement speed in general to clear faster, but if you don't really play like that then put it in either main stat (for dmg) or vit for survivability. I personally like attack speed on my 'sader at lower levels, but I also don't have him to any shotgun geared insanity (where faster speed might affect cool down reduction). Armor vs All resistance may depend on your gear, and life on hit is usually where I put the last tab points. good luck!

oh yeah, you might favor cool down reduction when you start getting to some of the specialized builds, like holy shotgun and what not. as far as crit chance vs crit dmg, there is a break point between the two (some say 10% chd to cc, but others say cc should be higher even). Ideally you'll want to get as close to or more than 50% cc as possible. Think of it this way, if you hit 2 times per second and you have 50% cc, then you'll hit a crit every second. Or course, if your chd is low then that won't matter as much, so boost that stat accordingly as well.

Also, don't forget elemental dmg % buffs, as those can be extremely powerful.

*edited a couple times as I didn't see the post earlier.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been playing the ultimate evil edition on ps4, i have a crusader at paragon lvl 14, softcore. I made my build based on recommendations from noxxic site. That said, i don't quite understand all the stat priorities and paragon point priorities. Can any of you recommend some resources that give recommendations on stat priority and explain them somewhat? like crit hit % vs crit damage.
> 
> Its obvious my character could benefit from some fine tuning!


You would have to look at all your stats but generally you would follow crit hit then crit damage, you could also go cool down if your crit chance is close to 50%. There is no real golden rule, ultimitly it comes down to the build and what works best for it, for my sunwuku monk I maxed out attack speed cool down and hit damage and didn't bother with crit chance since my gear gave me 48%.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been playing the ultimate evil edition on ps4, i have a crusader at paragon lvl 14, softcore. I made my build based on recommendations from noxxic site. That said, i don't quite understand all the stat priorities and paragon point priorities. Can any of you recommend some resources that give recommendations on stat priority and explain them somewhat? like crit hit % vs crit damage.
> 
> Its obvious my character could benefit from some fine tuning!


My personal experience is this:

- If crit chance is above 50%, put points into crit damage
- Put all points into movement speed so you don't waste item slots on it
- I personally like putting max points into things to boost toughness and healing such as Armor and Life on Hit


----------



## Cryosis00

I vote that Blizz just removes Kadala completely or allows blood shards to be infinite.

I would rather blow 10,000 shards and most likely get a leg, even though it will probably be crap than to gamble 500 at a time and know I will only get crafting mats from yellows and blues.


----------



## Crazy9000

Kadala allows targeted farming for the last item you need, it would be a pretty big mistake to remove her.

I think the blood shard limit is so people don't save up and wait for drop tables to get changed.


----------



## Destrto

I find myself rarely using Kadala. I don't think I've ever gotten anything useful from her except crafting materials.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I find myself rarely using Kadala. I don't think I've ever gotten anything useful from her except crafting materials.


WUT?!!?!?!?

Do you not gain blood shards? What do you even do? Why wouldn't you want to potential at the items you want? Yeah it sucks to get jack for days but eventually you'll probably get it this way.

I have a Diablo 3 t-shirt, and in the last week while getting food at different places two different guys have asked me when the expansion is coming out, but sounding really excited.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> WUT?!!?!?!?
> 
> Do you not gain blood shards? What do you even do? Why wouldn't you want to potential at the items you want? Yeah it sucks to get jack for days but eventually you'll probably get it this way.


I forget I even have Blood Shards most times when I get on to play. I really don't see them as a major factor in the game. This is just my personal opinion. Drop rates on anything decent are so low, to me, it feels like WAY too much grinding for too small a chance of reward.

Potential for the items I want? Yea, they're not happening with Kadala, that's for sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I forget I even have Blood Shards most times when I get on to play. I really don't see them as a major factor in the game. This is just my personal opinion. Drop rates on anything decent are so low, to me, it feels like WAY too much grinding for too small a chance of reward.
> 
> Potential for the items I want? Yea, they're not happening with Kadala, that's for sure.


They are a huge factor in the game, because when you finally do get a decent item from her, it's the one you needed for your build.

You don't have to grind for blood shards, you get them just by playing.


----------



## yahu

I usually get 3 - 5 legendary items from her in a batch of 500. I have gotten only 1 or 2 in a batch of 500, but not very often. Now, the legendary items are mostly useless, but I've gotten great items from her too. I've built most of the Jade set from kadala for sure. Unfortunately, I've gotten a ton of Magefist from her (not a single frostburn or TnT), but I have a couple pairs such as this:


I've gotten at least three pair of Jade gloves that nice - 1 with max Attack Speed and 1 with max CDR and the third not quite as nice where I rolled AS then re-rolled CDR


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They are a huge factor in the game, because when you finally do get a decent item from her, it's the one you needed for your build.
> 
> You don't have to grind for blood shards, you get them just by playing.


It is a grind when you say "when you finally do get a drop" meaning it can possibly take a large amount of shards before anything you wanted does drop. When you have to go collect any amount of a resource, spend them for a chance at an item drop, and repeat if you don't get what you want..Especially when it can take thousands of blood shards for a decent legendary to drop, considering the amount of time it takes to collect that amount of blood shards.

I have yet to be lucky enough to have a legendary drop at all from Kadala, much less 1 or 2 from every batch of 500 I collect. And while I may have only put in 15k-20k blood shards total so far. That's a considerable amount of time to collect 500, go to kadala, dump them into 1 or more item piece, then re-collect another 500 and repeat.

You guys might not see it as such, but to me, that's definitely grinding. Granted, the entire game is basically one big item grind, I find it much more enjoyable and rewarding to run rifts and see what I get to drop from that route than to focus any of my time onto Kadala.

I'm not so much complaining, as I am just thinking it could be done a little differently with more pleasant results for gamers. Although that would have to mean a majority of gamers would have to agree that it needed changed. A lot of people don't find anything wrong with it. I, on the other hand, do.


----------



## yahu

but...it's free... You're grinding as it is, and sure, it takes a little extra time at kadala, but with the updates to 2.1 you get the "salvage all" buttons (sweet! just don't keep yellow amulets or rings in your inventory that you might switch to) and you usually get over 100 shards per T6 rift. I don't know, it doesn't usually take me much time at all, and the only reason I've used ~50k shards is thanks mostly to RiF (RIP).

I do seem to have the best luck finding gear when I stay specifically on that gear type. Though, the rarer stuff is indeed that, so good luck with RNG and kadala (some people get TnT after 5k shards, others, not so much).


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> but...it's free... sure, it takes a little extra time at kadala, but with the updates to 2.1 you get the "salvage all" buttons (sweet! just don't keep yellow amulets or rings in your inventory that you might switch to) and you usually get over 100 shards per T6 rift. I don't know, it doesn't usually take me much time at all, and the only reason I've used 50k shards is thanks to RiF (RIP).
> 
> I do seem to have the best luck finding gear when I stay specifically on that gear type. Though, the rarer stuff is indeed that, so good luck with RNG and kadala (some people get TnT after 5k shards, others, not so much).


I understand that it's basically a free extra chance at rare gear, which is great. I just think it could somehow be tweaked ever so slightly so that similar results can be seen across a wide group of gamers, instead of it seeming to be so random from one player to the next. Where one player might get 3 legendaries for every 500 shards spent, and another player might spend 5k without a single one dropping. I mean, I get that that's part of the point of it being truly "random". It just becomes a turn off for some players (i.e.: Me)


----------



## yahu

obviously I only know my own experience, but is it seriously that bad? 5k shards would be seriously frustrating and I could see where you're coming from. Literally filling up your 500 max 10 times and only getting 1 legendary. I'd probably stop too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hotfix this morning made the ubers have 100% chance to drop their material on T6!

Who's up for some uber runs tonight? We only need to farm key wardens until we can make 4 machines, then we all get hellfire amulets.


----------



## Germanian

i got like a couple infernal machines made on SEASON. I made like 2 hellfire amulet's so far all bad.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hotfix this morning made the ubers have 100% chance to drop their material on T6!
> 
> Who's up for some uber runs tonight? We only need to farm key wardens until we can make 4 machines, then we all get hellfire amulets.


You know I'm down to run some tonight.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I forget I even have Blood Shards most times when I get on to play. I really don't see them as a major factor in the game. This is just my personal opinion. Drop rates on anything decent are so low, to me, it feels like WAY too much grinding for too small a chance of reward.
> 
> Potential for the items I want? Yea, they're not happening with Kadala, that's for sure.


Just saying its an easy feature to use
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hotfix this morning made the ubers have 100% chance to drop their material on T6!
> 
> Who's up for some uber runs tonight? We only need to farm key wardens until we can make 4 machines, then we all get hellfire amulets.


Me!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> obviously I only know my own experience, but is it seriously that bad? 5k shards would be seriously frustrating and I could see where you're coming from. Literally filling up your 500 max 10 times and only getting 1 legendary. I'd probably stop too.


I know it's a YMMV situation for everyone. But I've dumped maybe 3k-4k in the last week without a single legendary drop from Kadala. So yea, for me personally, it's been that bad lately.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I vote that Blizz just removes Kadala completely or allows blood shards to be infinite.
> 
> I would rather blow 10,000 shards and most likely get a leg, even though it will probably be crap than to gamble 500 at a time and know I will only get crafting mats from yellows and blues.


From my experience after gambling (even without getting any single piece of legendary) the game tends to drop more legendary of that exact slot so removing her from the game is not a very good idea I think. It's like you're making an implicit wish to RNG, lol.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hotfix this morning made the ubers have 100% chance to drop their material on T6!
> 
> Who's up for some uber runs tonight? We only need to farm key wardens until we can make 4 machines, then we all get hellfire amulets.


As always I am down, have 3 keys already too.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hotfix this morning made the ubers have 100% chance to drop their material on T6!
> 
> Who's up for some uber runs tonight? We only need to farm key wardens until we can make 4 machines, then we all get hellfire amulets.


dangit, was about to stop playing. you guys on now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I know it's a YMMV situation for everyone. But I've dumped maybe 3k-4k in the last week without a single legendary drop from Kadala. So yea, for me personally, it's been that bad lately.


well, sorry to hear that. I just spent ~500 shards and got homonoculous, thing of the deep, and finally string of skulls, which is what I was after. funny, I was turbo-clicking and accidentally moved mouse and railed off 7 quivers, then next click was string of skulls.


----------



## lemans81

No crazy isn't on yet, probably another hour, before he shows up. I have confirmed via 2xsets of 4x ubers that it seems to be 100%(8 out of 8)


----------



## DoomDash

My DH went from Zero to hero today. I think I ran around 50 rifts.


----------



## Phaelynar

Found a great amulet for greater rifts, especially on the higher levels:

http://s97.photobucket.com/user/Phaelynar/media/Aranoch_zps799e4695.jpg.html


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Ok I give up. Been farming goblin for days and haven't found any yet even with the legacy goblin ring equipped on my follower. Can't stand this depression any longer


----------



## The LAN Man

You'll get it. in other news I've got a surprise for Crazy tomorrow when we play. Mele Demon Hunter with M6. This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No crazy isn't on yet, probably another hour, before he shows up. I have confirmed via 2xsets of 4x ubers that it seems to be 100%(8 out of 8)


I had been up since 1A yesterday and hadn't left work yet (I'll stay after hours and play here sometimes before heading home). I couldn't wait any longer, but got up at 3A and looked like I missed ya'll. I've been working with the new ceremonial dagger that does 10x stacks of soul harvest and I'd really like something else RNG. It happened to roll pretty well, which is why I'm using it, and I haven't gotten anything better to this point. I don't like the dagger enough to re-roll socket to dmg% and use my only gift for socket though. I'm hoping I can save that gift for Rheno or SMK (yeah right).


----------



## slickwilly

Is it just me or did they reduce the goblin count, I did bounty runs in acts 1, 3 and 5 last night, plus 1 rift and 1 grift and only saw two goblins


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Is it just me or did they reduce the goblin count, I did bounty runs in acts 1, 3 and 5 last night, plus 1 rift and 1 grift and only saw two goblins


They've been pretty good about announcing changes like that, they put nerfing the halls of agony level 2 goblin spawn in the hotfix notes. Must have been bad luck, the goblins were probably in corners you didn't walk by.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might finally switch to a FB build...


----------



## venom7

Hi guys!
I have a couple of questions...

1)The leg gem Simplicity's Strength, how excactly does it work?
For example it says it increases the damage of primary skills by 25.00%.It means that if my primary skill does 400% it will do 425% or 400%+25%of 400%-> 500%?

2)When we put a leg gem does it proc depending on the elemental build?For example the gem Wreath of Lightning does it gets boost dmg if our build is lightning based?
And if so, what is better to prefer, the Wreath of Lightning(600%w dmg) with lightning build or for example the Pain Enhancer for 1200%? Is there a way to calculate the dmg we do if we put a gem with elemental dmg?(if it procs based on the elemental build...)


----------



## Cryosis00

The crusader gods looked upon me kindly last night. It was raining legendaries. I know this depressed the snot out of Ica, but in the end so many legs dropped I was able to give him Rolands and 2 Akkhan pieces and some nice weapons.

What this means is,the rest of the week nothing will drop.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I give up. Can't make it past level 10 on season before I tap out.

If only I started before miner's gold get fixed







.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I give up. Can't make it past level 10 on season before I tap out.
> 
> If only I started before miner's gold get fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Find someone high in the clan, and ask them to rush you though a few rifts, shouldn't take but 30 minutes or so to get you to 70.


----------



## calavera

Anyone found a fix for fps drops in certain maps? The bridge and the new map for instance. Fiddling in video options didn't change anything.
Don't understand how my card and cpu would lack power either.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone found a fix for fps drops in certain maps? The bridge and the new map for instance. Fiddling in video options didn't change anything.
> Don't understand how my card and cpu would lack power either.


I get massive FPS drops in the new map, bridge, and random A4 areas. It's pretty annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I have a couple of questions...
> 
> 1)The leg gem Simplicity's Strength, how excactly does it work?
> For example it says it increases the damage of primary skills by 25.00%.It means that if my primary skill does 400% it will do 425% or 400%+25%of 400%-> 500%?
> 
> 2)When we put a leg gem does it proc depending on the elemental build?For example the gem Wreath of Lightning does it gets boost dmg if our build is lightning based?
> And if so, what is better to prefer, the Wreath of Lightning(600%w dmg) with lightning build or for example the Pain Enhancer for 1200%? Is there a way to calculate the dmg we do if we put a gem with elemental dmg?(if it procs based on the elemental build...)


Apparently the gem's add their damage to your elemental damage. So if you are using a cold primary skill, and have 20% cold damage, the gem would add bump you up to 45% cold damage total.

Everything I've read says the gem procs do get a boost from your elemental % if they are the right type, so Wreath of lightning would be better in a lightning build then a holy one.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Apparently the gem's add their damage to your elemental damage. So if you are using a cold primary skill, and have 20% cold damage, the gem would add bump you up to 45% cold damage total.
> 
> Everything I've read says the gem procs do get a boost from your elemental % if they are the right type, so Wreath of lightning would be better in a lightning build then a holy one.


So you mean that if the gems gives 30% more dmg at primary skills and the primary skill does 400%, then it will do 430% or 520%?

How do i know which is better in an elemental build...a gem that gives same type elemental with x% dmg or a gem with another type of elemental that gives 2 or 3 or 4 times x% dmg? How can i find out at which point the elemental of the same type is better and where the other is getting better because of the bigger amount of dmg?For example at a lightning build we sure know tha if we have 200% lightning dmg is better than 200% holy dmg, but if the holy is 1000% or something how can i know when the one is better than the other?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> So you mean that if the gems gives 30% more dmg at primary skills and the primary skill does 400%, then it will do 430% or 520%?


Assuming you aren't doing a crit, damage in D3 is (base weapon's damage) * (bonus from main stat) *
(damage increased by skills, I.E Wrath of the Berserker with insanity rune increases damage by 50%) * (skill's damage %) *(elemental%) * (+damage to skill %, I.E + 15% frenzy damage) * (elite damage %)

All the damage within the brackets gets added together. Apparently the gems bonus will just get added into the elemental % bracket when it does the damage calculation. Order of operations doesn't matter in multiplication, so it doesn't matter what ones get multiplied first.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Assuming you aren't doing a crit, damage in D3 is (base weapon's damage) * (bonus from main stat) *
> (damage increased by skills, I.E Wrath of the Berserker with insanity rune increases damage by 50%) * (skill's damage %) *(elemental%) * (+damage to skill %, I.E + 15% frenzy damage) * (elite damage %)
> 
> All the damage within the brackets gets added together. Apparently the gems bonus will just get added into the elemental % bracket when it does the damage calculation. Order of operations doesn't matter in multiplication, so it doesn't matter what ones get multiplied first.


You confused me more!!!








So at the end what is the correct answer?
If the gems gives 30% more dmg at primary skills and the primary skill does 400%, then it will do 430% or 520%?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just tested SK & it turned out my maximum DPS is 445mil/sec with current cold/fire hybrid setup & leg gem. Fourfold what it used to be just before 2.1 (pure fire & no gem).
Crazy.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> You confused me more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at the end what is the correct answer?
> If the gems gives 30% more dmg at primary skills and the primary skill does 400%, then it will do 430% or 520%?


No.









Your 400% weapon damage is getting multiplied by your elemental %, and the gem bonus is getting added to the elemental %.

This can be important, because it's not quite as good as straight multiplying everything together, but it's still much better then just adding the % without multiplication. So if you have 20% damage increased by fire, and it's a fire skill, the gem would make it be like you had 50% damage increased by fire, or a total of 600% damage.

If it didn't add them together, you would get 400 x 20 x 30, or 624% total. If it didn't multiply them at all, your total would only be 400 + 30 + 20, or 450%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Just tested SK & it turned out my maximum DPS is 445mil/sec with current cold/fire hybrid setup & leg gem. Fourfold what it used to be just before 2.1 (pure fire & no gem).
> Crazy.


Yeah the cold/fire setup is so much better then any straight element. At least for single player.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone found a fix for fps drops in certain maps? The bridge and the new map for instance. Fiddling in video options didn't change anything.
> Don't understand how my card and cpu would lack power either.


I haven't tried it yet, but someone a while back said to turn your sound quality to low.


----------



## Techboy10

Got these Taskers last night from a g-rift to replace my old ones on my DH -



Blizz trolling hard with the min/min/max/max rolls on it. At least it was a definite upgrade from my old ones which had dex/vit/cc/cdr.

Now I just need an Etrayu, a cold/dex soj, and a socketed Rorg (I've farmed 4 since the update and all were junk) and my DH should be able to get higher than 33-34 haha.


----------



## Alex132

Anyone else have horrible FPS in certain levels?

Like dips below 10FPS and CPU usage doesn't go above 25% for D3.


----------



## slickwilly

Battle scenes in Act 3 but only the bridge and any level after the demon gate, just like most other games it gets bad when the amount of particles and animation go up

I-930 @ 4ghz.
6 gig DDR3-1600
single PNY GTX 770 enthusiast OC edition with 3 fan cooler
PCI Creative sound card


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Battle scenes in Act 3 but only the bridge and any level after the demon gate, just like most other games it gets bad when the amount of particles and animation go up
> 
> I-930 @ 4ghz.
> 6 gig DDR3-1600
> single PNY GTX 770 enthusiast OC edition with 3 fan cooler
> PCI Creative sound card


Yeah I have known almost everyone to get these massive FPS dips.
I guess it's just the overload of particles / physics that need to be calculated by the CPU - And it isn't really optimized for it.

I'd just love to see if people actually can get above 25% usage on D3 - or how people with insanely overkill single-core power CPUs (4790k at like 4.8Ghz or something) fair.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I have known almost everyone to get these massive FPS dips.
> I guess it's just the overload of particles / physics that need to be calculated by the CPU - And it isn't really optimized for it.
> 
> I'd just love to see if people actually can get above 25% usage on D3 - or how people with insanely overkill single-core power CPUs (4790k at like 4.8Ghz or something) fair.


I dont experience any fps drops what so ever. I experienced stuttering which I then partially fixed by setting the max foreground fps to 61 and max background fps to 31. (Vertical Synchronization Enabled)


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I have known almost everyone to get these massive FPS dips.
> I guess it's just the overload of particles / physics that need to be calculated by the CPU - And it isn't really optimized for it.
> 
> I'd just love to see if people actually can get above 25% usage on D3 - or how people with insanely overkill single-core power CPUs (4790k at like 4.8Ghz or something) fair.


I'll let you know when I finish my next build, going with the unlocked Pentium, already had it running 4.7 with a cheap air cooler, my intentions are to de-lid it just so to replace the TIM with CLU and put it under water, should be able to get 4.8 or maybe 5 ghz


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I have known almost everyone to get these massive FPS dips.
> I guess it's just the overload of particles / physics that need to be calculated by the CPU - And it isn't really optimized for it.
> 
> I'd just love to see if people actually can get above 25% usage on D3 - or how people with insanely overkill single-core power CPUs (4790k at like 4.8Ghz or something) fair.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont experience any fps drops what so ever. I experienced stuttering which I then partially fixed by setting the max foreground fps to 61 and max background fps to 31.
Click to expand...

I only get FPS drops in cetain locations, I think ACT III the bridge is still like that. But in this rift location it is definitely bad when there are a lot of mobs / stuff going on:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I have known almost everyone to get these massive FPS dips.
> I guess it's just the overload of particles / physics that need to be calculated by the CPU - And it isn't really optimized for it.
> 
> I'd just love to see if people actually can get above 25% usage on D3 - or how people with insanely overkill single-core power CPUs (4790k at like 4.8Ghz or something) fair.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when I finish my next build, going with the unlocked Pentium, already had it running 4.7 with a cheap air cooler, my intentions are to de-lid it just so to replace the TIM with CLU and put it under water, should be able to get 4.8 or maybe 5 ghz
Click to expand...

That'll be very interesting considering it's a dual core - but with high single-core power


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I am finally considering a purchase of D3. I played a lot of D2 back in the day and I fell in love playing Path of Exile. Is it worth it to take the leap and get a copy? I know that The next WoW xpak will be out soon and I never could choose between the two when it came to time devotion.

At this point right now...is it worth it? ($20 on amazon)

Thanks,
-NN


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> I am finally considering a purchase of D3. I played a lot of D2 back in the day and I fell in love playing Path of Exile. Is it worth it to take the leap and get a copy? I know that The next WoW xpak will be out soon and I never could choose between the two when it came to time devotion.
> 
> At this point right now...is it worth it? ($20 on amazon)
> 
> Thanks,
> -NN


Only worth with the expansion. Lets say its not a bad game but nothing great. Very repetitive. But I like it and I play it.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That'll be very interesting considering it's a dual core - but with high single-core power


Dual core with no HT, I wish it didn't have the Intel graphics chip imbedded but what you gonna do


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone else have horrible FPS in certain levels?
> 
> Like dips below 10FPS and CPU usage doesn't go above 25% for D3.


Yes, 3 or so maps do it for me.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Only worth with the expansion. Lets say its not a bad game but nothing great. Very repetitive. But I like it and I play it.


Oh really?

I do not plan on investing that much in a game I may never get that much time into. Especially with my wife playing too. Oh well one day I will probably see a battle chest at Target for $20.

Thanks,
-NN


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitroNarcosis*
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> I do not plan on investing that much in a game I may never get that much time into. Especially with my wife playing too. Oh well one day I will probably see a battle chest at Target for $20.
> 
> Thanks,
> -NN


Diablo 3 standalone without the expansion is quite a boring game and meh to say the least, it also requires quite a lot of time investment if you consider advancing to higher difficulties. So if you dont have much time I would not advise you getting the game and when you will finally consider buying it and paying it enough attention then getting the expansion is a must.


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Diablo 3 standalone without the expansion is quite a boring game and meh to say the least, it also requires quite a lot of time investment if you consider advancing to higher difficulties. So if you dont have much time I would not advise you getting the game and when you will finally consider buying it and paying it enough attention then getting the expansion is a must.


I might have to actually spend more time researching this then. I mean IMM an expansion pack builds onto the game, adding content to the original game. It is kind of like Buying WoW for the first time. If it was vanilla standards would I really need to buy every expansion pack at the beginning for stuff I might not get to for months?

I know that with LoD in D2 it added classes and other stuff, but what changes in the base game by adding RoS?

I only plan on playing with my Wife.

Thanks,
-NN


----------



## slickwilly

ROS adds one act to the vanilla Diablo 3, the value of the ROS is in the content other than story mode, it brings new gear, new play modes (bounty's, Rifts and now greater Rifts) if you do get it and have no friends that can power level you i am sure there would be no end of volunteers to help you with this.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your 400% weapon damage is getting multiplied by your elemental %, and the gem bonus is getting added to the elemental %.
> 
> This can be important, because it's not quite as good as straight multiplying everything together, but it's still much better then just adding the % without multiplication. So if you have 20% damage increased by fire, and it's a fire skill, the gem would make it be like you had 50% damage increased by fire, or a total of 600% damage.
> 
> If it didn't add them together, you would get 400 x 20 x 30, or 624% total. If it didn't multiply them at all, your total would only be 400 + 30 + 20, or 450%
> Yeah the cold/fire setup is so much better then any straight element. At least for single player.


Ok let me then be more specific...

1) I run on lightning element and i have to see which is better and also at what point when the other is going to be better and clockwise...
The one gem is Wreath of Lightning and it gives 600%weapon dmg as lightning and the other is Pain Enhancer that gives 1200% weapon dmg as physical.The second is double the first.So how do i know which is better and when the other is going to be better if it's going to be upgrading it?

2)as for the other issue...
The gem is Simplicity's Strength, so it Increases the damage of primary skills by 25.00% no matter the element we use. So if the primary skill does 400%, then how much dmg the same skill will do?

Thanks for your time bro


----------



## Alex132

How many should I get before I make the amulets


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Ok let me then be more specific...
> 
> 1) I run on lightning element and i have to see which is better and also at what point when the other is going to be better and clockwise...
> The one gem is Wreath of Lightning and it gives 600%weapon dmg as lightning and the other is Pain Enhancer that gives 1200% weapon dmg as physical.The second is double the first.So how do i know which is better and when the other is going to be better if it's going to be upgrading it?
> 
> 2)as for the other issue...
> The gem is Simplicity's Strength, so it Increases the damage of primary skills by 25.00% no matter the element we use. So if the primary skill does 400%, then how much dmg the same skill will do?
> 
> Thanks for your time bro


1)It's usually best to just test the gems, and see what you like the effects of. Remember that pain enhancer is dealing 1200% weapon damage over 3 seconds, and wreath of lightning is dealing 600% every second. Over that 3 second period, wreath of lightning deals the equivalent of 1800%.

2) That just isn't how the damage is calculated. Your skill isn't doing 400% damage now, and the other factors matter. The 25% damage from the gem is getting added to another number, then multiplied with your skill damage. It's impossible to say what it is without knowing the number it's getting added to. It is however going to be much closer to 400% * 125% then it is to 425%.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 1)It's usually best to just test the gems, and see what you like the effects of. Remember that pain enhancer is dealing 1200% weapon damage over 3 seconds, and wreath of lightning is dealing 600% every second. Over that 3 second period, wreath of lightning deals the equivalent of 1800%.
> 
> 2) That just isn't how the damage is calculated. Your skill isn't doing 400% damage now, and the other factors matter. The 25% damage from the gem is getting added to another number, then multiplied with your skill damage. It's impossible to say what it is without knowing the number it's getting added to. It is however going to be much closer to 400% * 125% then it is to 425%.


1)You are correct about the period of the dmg that is dealed.Though if it was over every second at both gems, which one would be better at a lightning bulid and when would the other be better?

2)My primary skill is doing with the rune i have selected 400% lightning dmg. It is weapon throw+Mighty Throw rune. So if i add the gem Simplicity's Strength that ncreases the damage of primary skills by 25.00%, doesn't it mean that i will make 400%+25%*400%=500%?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> 1)You are correct about the period of the dmg that is dealed.Though if it was over every second at both gems, which one would be better at a lightning bulid and when would the other be better?


I think the lightning one is better just by how it procs, but I'd encourage trying them both.
Quote:


> 2)My primary skill is doing with the rune i have selected 400% lightning dmg. It is weapon throw+Mighty Throw rune. So if i add the gem Simplicity's Strength that ncreases the damage of primary skills by 25.00%, doesn't it mean that i will make 400%+25%*400%=500%?


What it really does is adds 25 to your elemental damage bonus for that skill.

IF you have no elemental damage % on any gear, then it works like you want it to. However, there's almost no situation where that is a good idea







.


----------



## DoomDash

http://kotaku.com/one-diablo-iii-feature-that-gets-the-game-back-to-its-r-1633638514?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

This makes me want the nemesis system even more.


----------



## Cybertox

For some reason I just stopped getting good loot and since like 5 days I havent upgraded any of my gear. Still stuck at Torment II. Today morning got like 2 set items in one Nephalem Rift and both of them were trash and nowhere as good as my current ones. One was the firebirds gloves which were significantly inferior to my magefist and the other one was this really bad restraint with awful rolls. My strive for 10k intelligence is still going and as of now I have only 8948 intelligence. Meaning I will get like 300 more when I equip another gem and if I will finally find good swaggering stance I will then get the 2 set bonus of another 500 int. I will be missing 300 more intelligence which I have absolutely now Idea on how to acquire. Kind of disappointing as of now.

Edit: Look what just happened!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well I finally managed to get the vault to open. After 30sec I made about 200mil or so with 12k gold find & just right before the boss fight, the game disconnected.


----------



## Alex132

These "help" popups keep popping up every single time. Why don't they permanently stay away?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> These "help" popups keep popping up every single time. Why don't they permanently stay away?


You can turn them off in the options like I did...


----------



## b.walker36

Do we have an OCN community as well as the clan? I left the clan a while back to play with some friends but I miss some of you people.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Do we have an OCN community as well as the clan? I left the clan a while back to play with some friends but I miss some of you people.


Yes we do, but not everyone in the clan has requested to join the community.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Do we have an OCN community as well as the clan? I left the clan a while back to play with some friends but I miss some of you people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do, but not everyone in the clan has requested to join the community.
Click to expand...

Well powerful and illustrious leader make 'em.


----------



## ScottyP

I got the Raekor set and Firebird's on my seasonal Barbarian and seasonal Wizard. They're not anywhere near perfect or anything, but I am having more fun with the Wizard, probably because I have been playing Barbarian since D3 release. I got a Maximus on both also, both really low dps, though.









Maximus was actually the first legendary drop on my Wizard after hitting 70.

I still don't have Unity though. :\


----------



## Akadaka

10secs to go in greater rift 37 in 2s with rift guarding at quarter life and we didn't make its god it's frustrating..


----------



## Cybertox

I heard that the crusader is a very boring class to play as, is that true? Kind of a bummer as I was looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I heard that the crusader is a very boring class to play as, is that true? Kind of a bummer as I was looking forward to playing it.


It's all personal taste and playstyle/build dependent. I can't stand the Monk class, and find melee classes more boring to play while others swear by them and would cry off with my head for this sentence







. I find crusader fairly diverse - they can play as ranged (Blessed Shield) or close up melee, to summoner (Phalanx/Eternal Union/Baleful Remnant/Akkhan build) to everything in between. I just despise that they can carry a 2H + shield and Barbarians can't hold two 2H's or something similar. Holy warrior physically "stronger" than a Barbarian is just wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I heard that the crusader is a very boring class to play as, is that true? Kind of a bummer as I was looking forward to playing it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all personal taste and playstyle/build dependent. I can't stand the Monk class, and find melee classes more boring to play while others swear by them and would cry off with my head for this sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I find crusader fairly diverse - they can play as ranged (Blessed Shield) or close up melee, to summoner (Phalanx/Eternal Union/Baleful Remnant/Akkhan build) to everything in between. I just despise that they can carry a 2H + shield and Barbarians can't hold two 2H's or something similar. Holy warrior physically "stronger" than a Barbarian is just wrong in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Yeah, just like I find Wizard very boring - but I love playing DH


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> It's all personal taste and playstyle/build dependent. I can't stand the Monk class, and find melee classes more boring to play while others swear by them and would cry off with my head for this sentence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I find crusader fairly diverse - they can play as ranged (Blessed Shield) or close up melee, to summoner (Phalanx/Eternal Union/Baleful Remnant/Akkhan build) to everything in between. I just despise that they can carry a 2H + shield and Barbarians can't hold two 2H's or something similar. *Holy warrior physically "stronger" than a Barbarian is just wrong in my opinion.*


Well... considering one is blessed by the divine and the other worships dead ancestors and got whooped in LoD despite being tasked to guard the Worldstone, there is SOME logic to it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well... considering one is blessed by the divine and the other worships dead ancestors and got whooped in LoD despite being tasked to guard the Worldstone, there is SOME logic to it.


then again... a 7 feet tall 400 pounds of SOLID barbarian muscle unable to dual wield 2h weapons is abit far fetched too


----------



## DoomDash

Very happy with this Piro on Seasons:


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *Mr. Snip*


Nice, how many rolls did that take you?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Nice, how many rolls did that take you?


10~. It's probably better than my non-season which I rolled 200+ times.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> then again... a 7 feet tall 400 pounds of SOLID barbarian muscle unable to dual wield 2h weapons is abit far fetched too


Eh... I shovel that into the idea that destroying the Worldstone somehow made all the heroes of the world mentally handicapped. How else would one explain the Wizard's cool down being dropped to oblivion and the absence of a very basic Fireball?







Seems like our heroes just got more stupid as the time passed on.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> then again... a 7 feet tall 400 pounds of SOLID barbarian muscle unable to dual wield 2h weapons is abit far fetched too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... I shovel that into the idea that destroying the Worldstone somehow made all the heroes of the world mentally handicapped. How else would one explain the Wizard's cool down being dropped to oblivion and the absence of a very basic Fireball?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like our heroes just got more stupid as the time passed on.
Click to expand...

And the DH turned into a pet-based dmg champ


----------



## lemans81

So did some house cleaning had 15 characters, deleted 6...then made a WD on season. All because a carnevil fell for my DH....


----------



## DoomDash

Man Roland's just doesn't work, at least compared to akhans. Sucks because shield bash is my favorite Crusader skill.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man Roland's just doesn't work, at least compared to akhans. Sucks because shield bash is my favorite Crusader skill.


Yeah and survivability goes way down not having perma champion. I can do 33GR's with my season crusader as condemn. I was able to do 32 with stampede, not enough damage for 33 but was much safer.


----------



## Phaelynar

Roland's set definitely sucks.

Stampede is best for crusader overall. I've don't several 37's solo, but keep rolling bad mobs at 38+.

Played my DH today. Found perfect trifecta taskers and a 19% 2700 DPS Etrayu. Easymode now to level my gems to 50 this week.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Roland's set definitely sucks.
> 
> Stampede is best for crusader overall. I've don't several 37's solo, but keep rolling bad mobs at 38+.
> 
> Played my DH today. Found perfect trifecta taskers and a 19% 2700 DPS Etrayu. Easymode now to level my gems to 50 this week.


I was doing stampede before it was 



 *fixes hipster glasses*.

Even though it sucks I've already played holyshotun / pony's to death, and condemn looks scrubby... so I will stubbornly try to make Rolands get to 32~.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man Roland's just doesn't work, at least compared to akhans. Sucks because shield bash is my favorite Crusader skill.


Its almost like someone...said that.......


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Its almost like someone...said that.......


Well I can clear T6 fine but I have to stare at 4 different cooldowns/active/passive skills and use everything in perfect unison. Just bogus how hard it is lol.


----------



## Phaelynar

Got my bane of the trapped to 49. Stupid ish failed to upgrade to 50 at 30% 3x.


----------



## Ubeermench

Got a new weapon for my seasonal character


----------



## DoomDash

Lifetime Kills: 5032212


----------



## navynuke499

turns out the zunimassa set doesnt save your fetish army if summoned from the passive skill. Thats a large disappointment.


----------



## DoomDash

Never saw this site before, but it's pretty neat ( looks nice too ). http://www.diablo3ladder.com/battletag/doomdash-1527.html#.VBaoO_ldVK9

Your items actually get ranked against everyone elses items. I was curious how my strong arms stood up, ranked 198 in the world. I would argue mine are better than a lot of the ones ahead of it though.

I think my highest ranked item is my nats helm, ranked 49 in the world.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Never saw this site before, but it's pretty neat ( looks nice too ). http://www.diablo3ladder.com/battletag/doomdash-1527.html#.VBaoO_ldVK9
> 
> Your items actually get ranked against everyone elses items. I was curious how my strong arms stood up, ranked 198 in the world. I would argue mine are better than a lot of the ones ahead of it though.
> 
> I think my highest ranked item is my nats helm, ranked 49 in the world.


I can't see the rankings...
http://www.diablo3ladder.com/index.php?action=action_showchar&hid=429168#.VBa1KxZBqf9


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well this one is probably my highest rated item
http://www.diablo3ladder.com/view-item/Balefire-Caster-8868872.html
Unsurprisingly, my TnT isn't good enough to get a better position


----------



## Alex132

Found it out!

http://www.diablo3ladder.com/view-item/Cluckeye-8875416.html

My cluckeye seems to be the highest... I hate this bow... goddamn Kadala giving me this crap


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well I find the rating isn't accurate as lots of top tier items have mediocre roll.


----------



## Cybertox

The only thing which is remaining for me to do is just farm for gems and set items and maybe if I am lucky I will finally hit 10K intelligence, currently at 9163. Its getting kind of repetitive and boring already. Rifts, rifts, rifts and more rifts....


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Lifetime Kills: 5032212


877780 <--Me.....

http://www.diablo3ladder.com/battletag/lemans81-1353.html#.VBbPUfldX1s combined season/non-season paragon 600.....or 506...two different numbers there.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The only thing which is remaining for me to do is just farm for gems and set items and maybe if I am lucky I will finally hit 10K intelligence, currently at 9163. Its getting kind of repetitive and boring already. Rifts, rifts, rifts and more rifts....


Amount of the main stat is really kinda meaningless.

You can have 12k of your main stat, but still have low as heck DPS because you sacrificed CHD/CHC/etc. for that "main" stat.

A guide-line would be 9-10k really. I have bounced between 9-11k on my DH and Wiz. But my DPS has gone up.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amount of the main stat is really kinda meaningless.
> 
> You can have 12k of your main stat, but still have low as heck DPS because you sacrificed CHD/CHC/etc. for that "main" stat.
> 
> A guide-line would be 9-10k really. I have bounced between 9-11k on my DH and Wiz. But my DPS has gone up.


It is not meaningless. My critical hit change is 50% and if something is meaningless it is increasing it. My critical hit damage is 235 % so in this department I am going adequately well. 10K intelligence is a goal that I have set to myself when creating my season wizard. I am pretty satisfied with its damage, res all and vit so I can go ahead and hit my 10k intelligence. My wizard does something like 1 mil plus dmg. But that is just sheet dps which is pointless. So believe me I know what I am doing.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It is not meaningless. My critical hit change is 50% and if something is meaningless it is increasing it. My critical hit damage is 235 % so in this department I am going adequately well. 10K intelligence is a goal that I have set to myself when creating my season wizard. I am pretty satisfied with its damage, res all and vit so I can go ahead and hit my 10k intelligence. My wizard does something like 1 mil plus dmg. But that is just sheet dps which is pointless. So believe me I know what I am doing.


stop focusing on main stat. since you are obviously gimping your crit damage stat. you should be at 400%+

and btw 1mil on the sheet means nothing,its all about the build,and for wizzards its all about firebird these days.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amount of the main stat is really kinda meaningless.
> 
> You can have 12k of your main stat, but still have low as heck DPS because you sacrificed CHD/CHC/etc. for that "main" stat.
> 
> A guide-line would be 9-10k really. I have bounced between 9-11k on my DH and Wiz. But my DPS has gone up.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not meaningless. My critical hit change is 50% and if something is meaningless it is increasing it. *My critical hit damage is 235 % so in this department I am going adequately well.* 10K intelligence is a goal that I have set to myself when creating my season wizard. I am pretty satisfied with its damage, res all and vit so I can go ahead and hit my 10k intelligence. My wizard does something like 1 mil plus dmg. But that is just sheet dps which is pointless. *So believe me I know what I am doing.*
Click to expand...

You roughly want a 1:10 ratio for CHC:CHD.
Obviously at the higher-ends it tapers off, ~55-60% CHC is more than enough - once you have that focus on CHD rather.
Your CHD is really low, you need to get 450%+


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It is not meaningless. My critical hit change is 50% and if something is meaningless it is increasing it. My critical hit damage is 235 % so in this department I am going adequately well. 10K intelligence is a goal that I have set to myself when creating my season wizard. I am pretty satisfied with its damage, res all and vit so I can go ahead and hit my 10k intelligence. My wizard does something like 1 mil plus dmg. But that is just sheet dps which is pointless. So believe me I know what I am doing.


Main stat in irrelevant if it comes at a cost of CC / CD / Elemental dmg. 235% CD is way too low for 50% CC

Golden ratio of CC to CD is 1:10. So increasing CD will give you a lot of DPS, even if at cost of come CC. Then again you should have a higher CD to begin with, weapon with 130% gem, amulet with 100%, gloves with 50% is almost 300% at max rolls, plus then there is 2 rings with up to 100% extra and if RNG is kind to you a witching our with 50% more.


----------



## Rickles

Got my wiz up to 70 yesterday and got 2 decent pieces of firebird.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Got my wiz up to 70 yesterday and got 2 decent pieces of firebird.


Seasonal or Standard?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Seasonal or Standard?


Seasonal, man am I scatter brained this morning....

Sitting at like 49.5% CHC and like 230 CHD (needs to come way up) and I got a pretty decent source (triumvate? or some such) starting with a fire build but ray of frost build is on my short list of things I want to do (got an azurewrath yesterday too).

Not really sure what to do with epic gems... got a 2000% poison damage one in atm









My group of 3 failed at grift 20, had one guy dc and the barb couldn't carry me at that point


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It is not meaningless. My critical hit change is 50% and if something is meaningless it is increasing it. My critical hit damage is 235 % so in this department I am going adequately well. 10K intelligence is a goal that I have set to myself when creating my season wizard. I am pretty satisfied with its damage, res all and vit so I can go ahead and hit my 10k intelligence. My wizard does something like 1 mil plus dmg. But that is just sheet dps which is pointless. So believe me I know what I am doing.


235% CHD is horrible. 130% of that comes from a weapon. You're low on it: rings/amulet/gloves/(paragon points)

Just for reference, my DH has 47 chc and 501 chd unbuffed.


----------



## Rickles

Like, I'm all for trying new things and new builds... but the common consensus isn't just a bunch of neck beards theory crafting on napkins...

When I had my appendix out in June I learned that the resident specialist surgeon plays D3 (on the PS3).

Mathematics are not the enemy, unless your build is based on bonus effects from critting (which there are some builds out there) I think from 1:8 - 1:10 is a pretty good place to be.

Also blocked as I don't really care to see overly large fake....


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Like, I'm all for trying new things and new builds... but the common consensus isn't just a bunch of neck beards theory crafting on napkins...
> 
> When I had my appendix out in June I learned that the resident specialist surgeon plays D3 (on the PS3).
> 
> *Mathematics are not the enemy, unless your build is based on bonus effects from critting* (which there are some builds out there) I think from 1:8 - 1:10 is a pretty good place to be.
> 
> Also blocked as I don't really care to see overly large fake....


First and foremost mathematics in Diablo 3 apply not only to critting builds but to all of them and my build doesnt base on critting solely.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Like, I'm all for trying new things and new builds... but the common consensus isn't just a bunch of neck beards theory crafting on napkins...
> 
> When I had my appendix out in June I learned that the resident specialist surgeon plays D3 (on the PS3).
> 
> Mathematics are not the enemy, unless your build is based on bonus effects from critting (which there are some builds out there) I think from 1:8 - 1:10 is a pretty good place to be.
> 
> Also blocked as I don't really care to see overly large fake....


I've been wondering how Cybertox has been able to keep that AV when all others that have been here far longer had to change or modify theirs.

On a side not, got my Gem of the Hoarder up to 40% chance on kill, now I can make 4 mil gold doing Act 1 bounty runs with my DH

(edit)
Just discovered the block feature, never knew it was there, kinda nice


----------



## navynuke499

So here is a question for all those which doctors out there using pet builds.

I noticed yesterday that the zunimassa set bonus of keeping your fetish army alive until they die does not apply to those that are spawned by the fetish sycophants passive skill. Right now I have been stacking both + physical damage % and fetish army damage % on my gear. Since the zuni bonus doesnt apply, does the fetish army damage apply from my items? These guys are my main killers so thats a big deal if they dont.


----------



## lemans81

So trying to build a Tank WD, at about 25 million toughness and little over 1 million health so far, but have probably only put 4 hours into the character so far.


----------



## Crazy9000

Fetish army % damage only works on the ones summoned by the skill, not the passive.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Fetish army % damage only works on the ones summoned by the skill, not the passive.


Thats lame.....


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Fetish army % damage only works on the ones summoned by the skill, not the passive.


well i guess i can re roll those to some other stuff then. that really blows


----------



## Rickles

It's still a good build IMO, I just don't use the passive on my WD


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> well i guess i can re roll those to some other stuff then. that really blows


so you are using the zuni 4pc yet you arent using the fetish army skill but just the passive ones?

look up my build http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/fr0sty-1592/hero/14727758 all this guy is missing is a starmetal kukri.

he melts t6 packs its unreal.but since pets are squishy past tier 30 its pointless to play on him these days

i'd say keep the fetish army damage and use the skill on top of the passive like i am doing its constant damage


----------



## Phaelynar

If anyone here has a WD with a smk, you should make a zdps WD.

It's the only way to complete higher tier rifts, as the WD can perma fear and perma BBV for the 2 DH's. The fear shuts off every elite affix except for electrified and fire chains I believe.

So you run m6 DH/m6 DH/zdps monk (perma serenity + xepherian amulet)/zdps WD

My clan only has 4 zdps WD's and they only play within their set groups so it's kind of a pain in the ass.

Last night I was doing tier 48's (not in the timer) with 3 m6 DH's and a zdps monk. The affixes at 48 are brutal, especially frozen, which cannot be outranged.


----------



## H3||scr3am

http://www.diablo3ladder.com/view-item/Atrophy-8998550.html

my highest ranked item, Astrophy Lulz


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Okay, I just recently bought D3 again about a week ago at the behest of an IRL friend, and have been running a seasonal Monk. I used to play D3 when it came out, but that means absolutely nothing in regards to what good gearing is right now (used to play CM Wizard !).

If anyone has any hinters on what I should reforge to on pieces that I own, let me know. I believe the build I'm using is called Genwuko's. And I don't have FD. I do know that my gloves and bracers are pretty close to as perfect as you can get them (pure dumb luck).

Thanks in advance!

Profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kinaesthetic-1948/hero/52786954


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Okay, I just recently bought D3 again about a week ago at the behest of an IRL friend, and have been running a seasonal Monk. I used to play D3 when it came out, but that means absolutely nothing in regards to what good gearing is right now (used to play CM Wizard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !).
> 
> If anyone has any hinters on what I should reforge to on pieces that I own, let me know. I believe the build I'm using is called Genwuko's. And I don't have FD. I do know that my gloves and bracers are pretty close to as perfect as you can get them (pure dumb luck).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kinaesthetic-1948/hero/52786954


Life on hit into crit damage on amulet, then area damage into socket on your mainhand weapon. You're going to want to move to a combat staff due to the 2 piece bonus of your set though.


----------



## slickwilly

Combat staff is good advice but kinaesthetic has already re-rolled a secondary stat on his main hand weapon


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Combat staff is good advice but kinaesthetic has already re-rolled a secondary stat on his main hand weapon


Yeah.....that was before I learned that you have to roll a primary stat to get a socket










































... I've been stupidly unlucky with weapon drops too. Getting useless one handers or two handers. No Daibos . Gotten the three pieces of Sunwuko's that I have twice though :X. My luck is fantastic on some items, and awful on others.


----------



## Akadaka

Tasker And Theo gloves are impossible to get over 700+ hours on my DH not one has dropped and I've spent so much shards..


----------



## MistaBernie

Drops appear to be not broken anymore. Two pieces of M6 (helm and gloves) in two rifts (1 T4 rift w/ my Monk, 1 T1 rift w/ my DH).


----------



## yahu

@DarthMuse - a little under 50k shards for me with nothing, and then they "just dropped" on some Rift in seasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Got these Taskers last night from a g-rift to replace my old ones on my DH -
> 
> Blizz trolling hard with the min/min/max/max rolls on it.


I wish Blizz would troll me like that. Mine had max int/ min CDR (5%?)/min AS/min something else/min pet AS (41% I think?). I was able to roll one primary to 9.5% CC at this point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well I finally managed to get the vault to open. After 30sec I made about 200mil or so with 12k gold find & just right before the boss fight, the game disconnected.


that is horrible - I know you've been trying for a while. I got a 3rd the other day (can't remember if I posted since then).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It is not meaningless. My critical hit change is 50% and if something is meaningless it is increasing it. My critical hit damage is 235 % so in this department I am going adequately well. 10K intelligence is a goal that I have set to myself when creating my season wizard. I am pretty satisfied with its damage, res all and vit so I can go ahead and hit my 10k intelligence. My wizard does something like 1 mil plus dmg. But that is just sheet dps which is pointless. So believe me I know what I am doing.


My dog farts 1mil; hell, so do my sycos and even my frogs. as others have said, don't pay attention to paper DPS so much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> ...starting with a fire build "butt ray of frost" ...


had to read this a couple times before I stopped seeing it as above...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> ...On a side not, got my Gem of the Hoarder up to 40% chance on kill, now I can make 4 mil gold doing Act 1 bounty runs with my DH
> ...


on T6 solo with my gold find gear (~11k - 12k gold find) I'm usually picking up 1mil at a time from damn near any given mob. makes me feel like a horses ass paying some Chinese farmer $10 a while ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So trying to build a Tank WD, at about 25 million toughness and little over 1 million health so far, but have probably only put 4 hours into the character so far.


when I noticed your life bar was busy filling up 1mil health last night, I was pretty damn impressed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Thats lame.....


The dmg affix does refer to Fetish Army (the skill) and not Syco's (the passive) or all fetishes (such as those from Gidbinn), but I agree it would be cool if it affected them all (but probably considered OP since you can crap out 15 at a time at will).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> on T6 solo with my gold find gear (~11k - 12k gold find) I'm usually picking up 1mil at a time from damn near any given mob. makes me feel like a horses ass paying some Chinese farmer $10 a while ago.


Yeah I have 1 billion gold on seasons now. I throw on the boon of the hoarder gem from time to time, you just make insane gold with it. It also combos nicely with goldwrap belt.


----------



## yahu

I've been using it with gold wrap belt and crusterian writguards too, for the bonus to XP. It doesn't quite match up in the XP department to running T6 with you, lemans, and others though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've been using it with gold wrap belt and crusterian writguards too, for the bonus to XP. It doesn't quite match up in the XP department to running T6 with you, lemans, and others though.


I've tried the wristguards, they just don't quite seem worth it. I'm not sure how much gold I've collected total, but with the 1b I have in the bank, that's only about two levels.


----------



## yahu

it affects us lowly-types a little more than others.







But you're right, I'm not feeling the effects of it as much as I did when I first started. When I wore them when we went through the goblin portal (Fr0sty's first time through there) I think I leveled 3 - 4 times.


----------



## lemans81

If you are in a game with me(and I am pretty sure crazy feels the same way) just ask if its ok to just leech, 99.9% of the time its fine, and then switch to anything you have that is gold finding gear.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm pretty sure if I just played DH I would be paragon 500 on seasons by now.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I just played DH I would be paragon 500 on seasons by now.


With the sentry build? That is for sure.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Just got that flail on my crusader. I have a ramaldini's gift to put in a socket, but I suspect the sword is still a better choice for now... thoughts?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got that flail on my crusader. I have a ramaldini's gift to put in a socket, but I suspect the sword is still a better choice for now... thoughts?


You should be able to roll the life on wrath to another 10% damage, then socket it. You'd gain a fair amount of damage.

If you prefer you could roll it into vitality.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got that flail on my crusader. I have a ramaldini's gift to put in a socket, but I suspect the sword is still a better choice for now... thoughts?


Depending on the ele, I'd keep scourge for now. I tried but bombardment just isn't a viable skill at high torment/grift level at the cost of another skill.

Keep slugging until that FoTF drops. Or Maximus/Darklight if running fire sader.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got that flail on my crusader. I have a ramaldini's gift to put in a socket, but I suspect the sword is still a better choice for now... thoughts?


I don't think I would use a gift to a put a socket on either, probably wait for a better weapon.


----------



## Cybertox

Is Raekors set any good? Thinking about creating a seasonal barbarian.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is Raekors set any good? Thinking about creating a seasonal barbarian.


Yes, Raekors is very good


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Yes, Raekors is very good


Sounds kinda plain but looks like creating a Barbarian seems to be worth it. On my seasonal wizard all is left is farm for gems which is nothing very entertaining.

Its just that I dont feel like researching much about Reakors set, it is established around a certain build though I suppose.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Sounds kinda plain but looks like creating a Barbarian seems to be worth it. On my seasonal wizard all is left is farm for gems which is nothing very entertaining.
> 
> Its just that I dont feel like researching much about Reakors set, it is established around a certain build though I suppose.


I was with a Raekors barb and he was stunning everything as he charged it. It was pretty fun, although fire chains murdered him.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I was with a Raekors barb and he was stunning everything as he charged it. It was pretty fun, although fire chains murdered him.


I see, sounds fun. Will give it a try, it just that I have never really played as a Barbarian. Played it like 2 years ago and then deleted it for some reason before even hitting max lvl.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You should be able to roll the life on wrath to another 10% damage, then socket it. You'd gain a fair amount of damage.
> 
> If you prefer you could roll it into vitality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Depending on the ele, I'd keep scourge for now. I tried but bombardment just isn't a viable skill at high torment/grift level at the cost of another skill.
> 
> Keep slugging until that FoTF drops. Or Maximus/Darklight if running fire sader.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I don't think I would use a gift to a put a socket on either, probably wait for a better weapon.


Thanks guys







Running a fire crusader at the moment, though only 34% (was experimenting with stampede as I have the double phalanx shield). My bracers were +phys damage, but it was cheaper (as in, no gems) to change that to fire instead of the amulet to physical. Though it would be nice for stampede.

http://www.diablo3ladder.com/index.php?action=action_showchar&hid=430650#.VBgyY_ldVpt is the char in question.


----------



## slickwilly

I see people recommending to re-roll a stat for another then use a gift to get the socket, can you use a gift on a weapon that has all ready been enchanted once? I had a Golden Flense flail and re-rolled Dex for str, I later (after patch) tried to use a gift on it and couldn't I was told by clan that you have to use the gift first then re-roll the weapon, I got a FOTF drop that day with out a socket, i used my gift with no problem and then re-rolled life for wrath to 7% IAS, not playing Holy shot gun due to low wrath regen, but I am using HF with Ascendency rune, I like it because it lets me play ranged when I need to, my sader is still squishy in T6 or grifts above lvl 24


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got that flail on my crusader. I have a ramaldini's gift to put in a socket, but I suspect the sword is still a better choice for now... thoughts?


I would not socket. Neither weapon is for endgame crusader builds.

Gifts are too rare to spend on weapons you will be replacing.. IM HUMBLE O.

*If you really want to use that gift on these weapons,* then reroll the "life per wrath spent" on the mortal drama for %dmg. The Scourge I would salvage.

Condemn spec is super fun. Can run T6 with no effort.

Phalanx Stampede build is also super fun, but more stationary while dealing damage. The upside is it can lock down elites and RG's with the knockback. Great for high Grift play.

Speaking of Grifts. I hope Blizz takes a good look at them before Season 2. They just are not rewarding enough to play over an over again unless you are leveling gems. When you run a Grift 30+ and all that drops is blues/yellows at the end. I just throw up my hands.

Would rather run T6, which can be run faster, and legendaries rain from the skys.

All and all seasons have been fun. I hope for S2 more build changing legendaries are created, much like the Condemn build for Saders. The Monk season legendary is a joke.


----------



## HeavyUser

Have you guys formed a Clan, can some of you shoot me your usernames so I can add you. Level 70 WD seasonal, I can do T5 alone but it takes forever. Looking for people to play with seasonal on the regular. B-net Accnt name is Taliwacker


----------



## MistaBernie

Tell me about it Crysis.. I've never seen a gift drop.


----------



## Cybertox

Got my gift from the treasure that you get after completing bounties. Used it already on a one hander and not regretting it.


----------



## slickwilly

I got my gift from a T6 rift guardian, I played D3 on release day for 2.1, wanted to get the benefits of the new system before Blizz started Ninja nerfing the fun again, I have noticed after the first week that I am not seeing as many Goblins as I used too


----------



## DoomDash

http://kotaku.com/this-guy-just-won-the-diablo-iii-lottery-1635236390?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

I don't think we will be seeing shrines in Grifts next season, so dumb.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I've got 8 gifts in total. 1st time 3 within 15mins from trash or elite? 1 from rift guardian.
the 2nd time 2 from a same Greater rift guardian.
The other 3 are from trash mob or elite in rift idk, just seems to drop a lot and always come in pair or even 3 at once...
Still, haven't found that vault again though. Haven't touched that boon though...


----------



## slickwilly

I love my Boon and now that I have the Quiver on my DH that gives me two more Sentries I go in to the High heavens drop turrets and throw Chakrams sit back and watch the screen fill up with gold coins:thumb:

Got to love those little nothings that attack in droves and die the same way, I expect that Blizz will nerf this soon so get in while you can.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> http://kotaku.com/this-guy-just-won-the-diablo-iii-lottery-1635236390?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow
> 
> I don't think we will be seeing shrines in Grifts next season, so dumb.


As a barb its nearly impossible to finish a greater rift 40+ without a conduit for the RG as the single target Raekor damage sucks.

Both top solo barbs are in my clan. They smash through the rift then run through each zone looking for a conduit for the RG.


----------



## hyujmn

Is that how they were able to clear 43 faster than DHs?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Have you guys formed a Clan, can some of you shoot me your usernames so I can add you. Level 70 WD seasonal, I can do T5 alone but it takes forever. Looking for people to play with seasonal on the regular. B-net Accnt name is Taliwacker


Yeah we have a clan and a community(info is the the first post of this thread)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Is that how they were able to clear 43 faster than DHs?


Yep. It's even a little worse- normally a raekor barb would have to have a "single target" skill to at least be able to kill the rift guardian. Now all the top barbs have absolutely no skill on their bar even capable of killing the RG... they just get high rift keys via a good group to run the trial, then spam them hoping for a conduit they can use on the boss.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep. It's even a little worse- normally a raekor barb would have to have a "single target" skill to at least be able to kill the rift guardian. Now all the top barbs have absolutely no skill on their bar even capable of killing the RG... they just get high rift keys via a good group to run the trial, then spam them hoping for a conduit they can use on the boss.


That's how all the top clans are getting leaderboards in solo play.

With mine, we help farm them 41-43 keystones in bunches. I have both a DH and a zdps monk, so I'm normally asked to help out. I think we have #1 in Barb/Monk/Crusader in solo's.

Easiest way to do trials is 3x DH and 1x zdps pull monk.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep. It's even a little worse- normally a raekor barb would have to have a "single target" skill to at least be able to kill the rift guardian. Now all the top barbs have absolutely no skill on their bar even capable of killing the RG... they just get high rift keys via a good group to run the trial, then spam them hoping for a conduit they can use on the boss.


I am OK with this, since the Grifts scale infinitely or at least to 100, so there is a point you just won't be able to do the content in 15 mins.

I think Grifts are providing a ton of data for Blizzard. Leaderboards are a great thing from a data set standpoint. I hope this leads to positive changes in season 2.

Not sure what Blizz can do other than give melee classes more sustain.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Not sure what Blizz can do other than give melee classes more sustain.


MOAR!!!


----------



## Rickles

That wiz build had no primary attack...

that is nuts.


----------



## DoomDash

Every melee class needs a buff for defense, but some how not buff the range play.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Every melee class needs a buff for defense, but some how not buff the range play.


Something that would reduce damage taken from enemies with in 10 yards maybe, this should be doable i mean we have a leg gem that increases damage base on the the distance between you and the enemy so it sounds like the mechanic is kinda already in place


----------



## DoomDash

Also, block needs a rework. The amount of damage reduction it gives you is a joke. In D2 it would block 100% of the physical damage when you blocked.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I am OK with this, since the Grifts scale infinitely or at least to 100, so there is a point you just won't be able to do the content in 15 mins.
> 
> I think Grifts are providing a ton of data for Blizzard. Leaderboards are a great thing from a data set standpoint. I hope this leads to positive changes in season 2.
> 
> Not sure what Blizz can do other than give melee classes more sustain.


I think it would be much better if they just equalized the classes for solo. It's good there there's a point where you can't advance in rifts due to your setup not being able to clear it in under 15 mins. Having power pylons randomly carry you through a rift you can't complete is really bad.

Melee skills need to have some mob debuffs built in, to help the melee class tank. This could double for helping something like a melee barb or 'sader be wanted in a party, since an errant thunderstorm or jailer would do less damage to the ranged classes.

What's probably going to happen is a nerf to DH making them 100% useless. At least the seasonal system means you can just roll a different class if yours gets nerfed into oblivion.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I see people recommending to re-roll a stat for another then use a gift to get the socket, can you use a gift on a weapon that has all ready been enchanted once? I had a Golden Flense flail and re-rolled Dex for str, I later (after patch) tried to use a gift on it and couldn't I was told by clan that you have to use the gift first then re-roll the weapon, I got a FOTF drop that day with out a socket, i used my gift with no problem and then re-rolled life for wrath to 7% IAS, not playing Holy shot gun due to low wrath regen, but I am using HF with Ascendency rune, I like it because it lets me play ranged when I need to, my sader is still squishy in T6 or grifts above lvl 24


Yeah not completely sure on what you mean, but as far as I was aware, you can use the gift on any weapon without a socket and get your socket.

I had an Etrayu drop, re-rolled a stat for dmg% and waited til a gift dropped, then used it for a socket. Worked fine. I had a FotF pre-patch, had re-rolled a stat for socket, then rolled that socket off into dmg%, now cdr, then used gift to get socket back.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What's probably going to happen is a nerf to DH making them 100% useless. At least the seasonal system means you can just roll a different class if yours gets nerfed into oblivion.


>DHs are finally not useless
>DHs get nerfed again

I CAN SEE THIS HAPPENING.

I remember when monks, wizards, barbs got this HUGE buff. Like massive dmg increase on everything.

>DH
>Grenades do like 10% more dmg.

OH GREAT.

That useless spell that no one uses, got slightly better.

THANKS BLIZZARD.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Well, it looks like my crusader is going fire. Just got a cindercoat with 17% fire damage (which I rerolled to 19% right after taking this screenshot.










I did get a schaefer's hammer, but sadly the 22% lightning damage is not rerollable. Curses









I'm testing out that spec now (just replaced phalanx with condemn, since it's all fire damage and whatnot... should I switch something though? Since I have that double phalanx shield) edit: every skill used there is the fire one.


----------



## JTHMfreak

A big thanks to crazy9000, lemans, and frosty. All your help allowed me to go from normal to t3 rifts, you guys rock!


----------



## likethegun

So i'm contemplating trying to get back into this thing. But i've been away for all of the most important patch updates and what not. The learning curve will be huge to get back into top tier farming etc... BUT, with all you guys in here. What is the best class and build aim I should go for? I just started a season wizard. But what is the most speedy farm build with good damage and what legends should I aim for?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So i'm contemplating trying to get back into this thing. But i've been away for all of the most important patch updates and what not. The learning curve will be huge to get back into top tier farming etc... BUT, with all you guys in here. What is the best class and build aim I should go for? I just started a season wizard. But what is the most speedy farm build with good damage and what legends should I aim for?


Top class right now is Demon Hunter with it's Marauder pet build IMO. Sentries are MEAN!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Top class right now is Demon Hunter with it's Marauder pet build IMO. Sentries are MEAN!


Interesting. I'll have to look into it. Thanks


----------



## Crazy9000

The current top wizard build focuses on the firebird set. You can usually look at the leaderboards then profiles to get an idea.

Every class has a decent build. DH's are easiest to gear, because the weapon drops are way better for them. All the other classes have random weapons drop and have to sift through a ton, while DH's are all bows and crossbows. DH are probably currently the strongest, but not by as much as everyone makes them out to be







.


----------



## DoomDash

Don't pick barb, that's my advice.


----------



## Phaelynar

Well, did some more 48's tonight and leveled up some gems. Pain enhancer is up to 49, enforcer is up to 49, and....

http://s97.photobucket.com/user/Phaelynar/media/Screenshot027_zpsaf696ef1.jpg.html

Got my first rank 50 gem. Bane of the trapped.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> So i'm contemplating trying to get back into this thing. But i've been away for all of the most important patch updates and what not. The learning curve will be huge to get back into top tier farming etc... BUT, with all you guys in here. What is the best class and build aim I should go for? I just started a season wizard. But what is the most speedy farm build with good damage and what legends should I aim for?


Wizard: Firebirds Set (Fire)
Barbarian: Raekors Set Furious Charge Build (Fire)
Crusader: Akkarath Set Holy Shotgun / Phalanx Build
Demon Hunter: Marauder Set Sentry Build

Dont know much about WDs and Monks as I dont research much about those two as I find them to be pretty boring.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Well, did some more 48's tonight and leveled up some gems. Pain enhancer is up to 49, enforcer is up to 49, and....
> 
> Got my first rank 50 gem. Bane of the trapped.


Very nice


----------



## DoomDash

Calculate your paragon level after seasons are over. http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php

You know what is sad? I am paragon 385, and I will only gain 22 levels if the season ended today! lol.


----------



## lemans81

507 is my combined paragon


----------



## Rickles

After 2 days I have 4 pieces of firebirds (although 1 is gloves and I have magefist :S) it seems pretty ridiculous how fast I am gearing. Only in the 40s for paragon, I've been running with huge gold find % and the bracers that do gold to xp, it's been great!


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Calculate your paragon level after seasons are over. http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php
> 
> You know what is sad? I am paragon 385, and I will only gain 22 levels if the season ended today! lol.


You do know that Paragon 1-600 is the same amount of Paragon XP needed as 600-700, right?


----------



## Cybertox

Its just insane how much time is required in order to gain those top tier high paragon levels. Even if you have the best gear for earning experience you still have to invest an enormous amount of hours in order to get such a high paragon level. In the end you can ask yourself, was this even worth it?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its just insane how much time is required in order to gain those top tier high paragon levels. Even if you have the best gear for earning experience you still have to invest an enormous amount of hours in order to get such a high paragon level. In the end you can ask yourself, was this even worth it?


It is if you are enjoying the play while you get there


----------



## Phaelynar

I don't really look at it like grinding paragon.

The only things I do nowadays are speed T6 rifts and upper 40's greater rifts for gem leveling.

The occasional bounty spree gets mixed in there for keystones for doing more of the same.

The nature of the game is farm for items, which is most efficient in T6 clears + blood shards. If I happen to gain paragon quickly for doing that, so be it, but I'm not intentionally paragon grinding.

Once I find the last 3 pieces of DH gear for BiS rolls, I'll go farm keys for hellfire amulets.


----------



## Cryosis00

I don't think DH will get nerfed. If you call sentries receiving health and toughness values comparable to WD's a nerf, then you just like playing the fotm. Recent blue posts have said they want to fix WD pets to take a percentage of the players toughness into account, so pets won't be 1 shot in high Grifts.

A bonus in the form of debuffs based on distance to the mobs is not the answer. It will just create more tanky range builds for non-melee classes.

Increasing defensive bonuses for melee may be the short term answer.

I am pretty excited for season 2. I think there is a lot of good takeaways from S1 already.

That being said, I converted to the dark side (DH) last night.


----------



## venom7

Hi guys!
I could use your help in order to de something better with my barb...

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/VENOM7-2430/hero/38569403

although i do solo grifts at 30, i struggle to do 31!!!
So can you please give any advice?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I don't think DH will get nerfed. If you call sentries receiving health and toughness values comparable to WD's a nerf, then you just like playing the fotm. Recent blue posts have said they want to fix WD pets to take a percentage of the players toughness into account, so pets won't be 1 shot in high Grifts.
> 
> A bonus in the form of debuffs based on distance to the mobs is not the answer. It will just create more tanky range builds for non-melee classes.
> 
> Increasing defensive bonuses for melee may be the short term answer.
> 
> I am pretty excited for season 2. I think there is a lot of good takeaways from S1 already.
> 
> That being said, I converted to the dark side (DH) last night.


What the blue post said was they want the pets to have the same survivability as the player themselves... which currently means they will be one shot in higher rifts.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I could use your help in order to de something better with my barb...
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/VENOM7-2430/hero/38569403
> 
> although i do solo grifts at 30, i struggle to do 31!!!
> So can you please give any advice?
> Thanks in advance.


First off, I'll start with questions.... what is it that is making you fail 31? Are you dying too much? Are you not doing enough damage?

From what it looks like to me, your skills are less than ideal. SS is good but lightning adds no additional damage. Frenzy is good for stuns, but in a non-reakors build I think ditching fury generators all together is ideal.

Given your current gear, it reminds me a lot of my WW lightning barb ( barely played in 2.1 so mind u gems are not something i played with much ): http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/35724124

I've ditched all fury generators, I basically depends on hexing pants + IK 3 piece + unforging + ww + reapers to gen fury, but it works out well 99% of the time. I can't say for sure but I feel like even though WW is not the best skill I could get further with WW spec than I could with lightning SS given your gear. So maybe if I were you I would try switching either to WW like mine, or if you aren't dead set on lightning but like SS, I would consider switching to fire/ice SS w/ EQ or Raekors set. Also, if you go fire you can use cindercoat, which basically gives you the SS cost reduction like lightning, but with more damage, and the ability to proc strong arms for additional damage. You can also keep your perma ancients if you go fire by replacing IK chest for IK belt. Lastly if survive is a problem, try out striding giant rather than insanity.

If you go raekors or eq, but like SS, I would look for a fury of the vanished peak like mine:


Anyway that is just my opinion, gl.

I've beaten 30 on seasons, 31 on non-seasons but with only 2 days of playing 2.1 on my barbs so far.


----------



## Phaelynar

If you want to solo greater rifts with your barb, look at the top of the leaderboard and copy their build. The avarice band would be swapped for a unity for the 50% dmg reduction. I'm sure his gems aren't correct either.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HADES-1884/hero/23066156

If you have any specific questions I can ask him later on team speak and give you an answer. With the exception of a few people in my clan, the majority of top players will answer your questions when asked.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> If you want to solo greater rifts with your barb, look at the top of the leaderboard and copy their build. The avarice band would be swapped for a unity for the 50% dmg reduction. I'm sure his gems aren't correct either.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HADES-1884/hero/23066156
> 
> If you have any specific questions I can ask him later on team speak and give you an answer. With the exception of a few people in my clan, the majority of top players will answer your questions when asked.


While it's nice to copy the top players, not everyone has the time and gear to get to the point where that kind of build is truly viable. I'm sure at his paragon level he probably could just go reakors like everyone else is doing, but perhaps he wants to get there close to his style and preference.

But on the topc of Hades, DAT FURNACE. Even better than mine! Well, at least my strong arms are better.


----------



## Cybertox

Heard that vile wards are a pain in the butt to acquire.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Heard that vile wards are a pain in the butt to acquire.


90 hours+ on my seasonal barb and I have not got them or full raekors. Luckily I don't really want to play what is trendy all the time.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What the blue post said was they want the pets to have the same survivability as the player themselves... which currently means they will be one shot in higher rifts.


That'd be lame - Jade doc already got nerfed and pet doc is underpowered (compared to DH







)/unreliable. Still have my Gargantuan just derping around at times. That would leave the only good build left for WD as Starmetal, which is impossible to find/not as good for solo play as it is in a team.


----------



## DoomDash

Not sure if you guys noticed but alkaizer now #1 with Crusader as well.


----------



## Fr0sty

double goblin rift in a rift tonight. the sad thing is we messed it up and lot alot of them escaped


----------



## DoomDash

Woot my Rolands tier 32 goal is COMPLETE!!!! I guess I need to set my sites a little higher, so I'm setting my new goal to tier 35 :O. Just shield bash.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161040
T6 capable, if you consider taking around 15 minutes to clear the rift post 2.1 is okay.
Prolly will be faster if gems are 25.
Edit: Forgot to meantion, non M6 DH. The crowdier the merrier.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 90 hours+ on my seasonal barb and I have not got them or full raekors. Luckily I don't really want to play what is trendy all the time.


That is not very encouraging. I am going for the Raekors set but I am going to experiment with the cold build, I am not going to make the Fire build which everyone is doing. I know that Fire is the most effective element as of now but I feel like doing something else. The set is nice though, hopefully it will be worth all the hustle.


----------



## venom7

Guys thanks for your help and answers about my barb.
I have been trying to use fire build with furious charge and with raekors using also IK set and without using IK set. as you told me.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/VENOM7-2430/hero/38569403

The results are almost the same as before with my SS lightning barb. Although i melt them at T6 and grtift 29, when i go to 30 i finish it in time but at 31 i am not in time for about 1 minute.

So i really do not know why it does not work!!!

I will try to find the weapon that does more dmg to elites and the bracer to see if anything changes.
Although i can not understand how it is going to help because if i put the 2-handed i will loose almost 40% fire dmg! Any ideas how the 40%more dmg to elites is better from +40% fire dmg?

Any other idea and help is much appreciated!


----------



## Phaelynar

You have no vile wards.

You have no FC damage % on your chest or shoulders.

You rolled attack speed on your gloves which is useless in a FC build. Roll the 7 attack speed to 8 cdr.

The 2H will do more burst damage due to it's higher overall weapon damage.

Just by virtue of that, your total FC damage not even including the 2H is knocked down by 50+%.

A really good Maximus will be easier to find than a really well rolled Furnace. Ideally you want a 3700+ dps Maximus with 19 or 20 fire % if you can't get a furnace.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> You have no vile wards.
> 
> You have no FC damage % on your chest or shoulders.
> 
> You rolled attack speed on your gloves which is useless in a FC build. Roll the 7 attack speed to 8 cdr.
> 
> The 2H will do more burst damage due to it's higher overall weapon damage.
> 
> Just by virtue of that, your total FC damage not even including the 2H is knocked down by 50+%.
> 
> A really good Maximus will be easier to find than a really well rolled Furnace. Ideally you want a 3700+ dps Maximus with 19 or 20 fire % if you can't get a furnace.


First of all thanks for your response.

1)Now, i already have the vile wards but i have not put them because if i do i will not be able to have the IK set. Is it better to remove the IK set and put vile wards?

2)I have no FC dmg but i have CDR. Is not it better this way in order to use WOTB more often?

3)I will change as to CDR at my gloves.

4)How the 2H Maximus, which i already have and i will check it, is it going to be better from two 1H with fire 20% dmg? Also the chd will also drop 130% if i use 2H because i will remove the one 1H weapon.How is this better?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> First of all thanks for your response.
> 
> 1)Now, i already have the vile wards but i have not put them because if i do i will not be able to have the IK set. Is it better to remove the IK set and put vile wards?
> 
> 2)I have no FC dmg but i have CDR. Is not it better this way in order to use WOTB more often?
> 
> 3)I will change as to CDR at my gloves.
> 
> 4)How the 2H Maximus, which i already have and i will check it, is it going to be better from two 1H with fire 20% dmg? Also the chd will also drop 130% if i use 2H because i will remove the one 1H weapon.How is this better?


You need the ring, then you will be able to replace the shoulders without losing the full set bonus. I thought that was kinda obvious...


----------



## Phaelynar

On the shoulder slot you can have both skill damage % and cdr. You should start dumping all of your blood shards into shoulder gambling for vile wards. It would be your top dps priority upgrade.

You want str/vit/Skill %/CDR. Ideally 15/8 on the skill/cdr, but that would be in a perfect world.

The maximus will still have a higher damage output between the higher min/max range and the fire chain proc which now also scales with % fire damage.

Maximus only rolls 3 primaries because of the fire dmg %, so to get one 3700+ you need a ramaladni's gift on it.

It would be high min/max, 9 or 10% dmg/19 or 20% fire/ 1000+ str. If I could give you the one in my stash I would, as I have zero interest in playing a FC barb.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161040
> T6 capable, if you consider taking around 15 minutes to clear the rift post 2.1 is okay.
> Prolly will be faster if gems are 25.
> Edit: Forgot to meantion, non M6 DH. The crowdier the merrier.


Well there's some huge, easy upgrades you can do.

Level 70 nats set. Honestly I would leave the level 60 set on the ground and leave the game







. This is hurting your DPS by a huge amount.

The point of kridershot is so you don't have to use a primary skill like bola shot. I would switch elemental arrow to left click, then make right click rain of vengence for the level 70 nat set once you get all the pieces.

Also having two defensive skills is redundant. If you chose either vault or smokescreen, you can replace the other with preparation.


----------



## DoomDash

My new seasonal toy that helped me clear 32 w/ Roland's:


----------



## Phaelynar

Nice maximus. I still hate the Roland set though.

My M6 DH: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Blarg-1753/hero/49783904

Just need to re-roll the stupid rorg to crit chance and get a new rucksack.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You need the ring, then you will be able to replace the shoulders without losing the full set bonus. I thought that was kinda obvious...


I have the ring. If you do the math my answer was obvious including the ring. Without it there is no way for two sets. So in order to have both sets IK & RAEKORS i wont be able to use the vile wards. Or in order to use the vile wards, i wont be able to have both sets including the rorg.
So...???

I tried with maximus and the vile wards with cdr, without the IK set and it was talking too long to kill a single target(boss, rift guardian) at 30 and 31 grift.
Any information?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> I have the ring. If you do the math my answer was obvious including the ring. Without it there is no way for two sets. So in order to have both sets IK & RAEKORS i wont be able to use the vile wards. Or in order to use the vile wards, i wont be able to have both sets including the rorg.
> So...???
> 
> I tried with maximus and the vile wards with cdr, without the IK set and it was talking too long to kill a single target(boss, rift guardian) at 30 and 31 grift.
> Any information?


Did you roll 15% skill damage on your shoulders/chest as well?

You're only partially swapping gear per the advice given and wondering why you're seeing losses instead of gains.

Part of the problem with D3 is RNG is a huge factor. You're probably going to have to find 10-12 pairs of vile wards before you find one with either base FC % damage or base cdr.

Same with your Raekor chest. The all res roll there is costing you 15% damage.

That wreath of lightning gem is also useless. Rank up a bane of the trapped and put that in its place.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Did you roll 15% skill damage on your shoulders/chest as well?
> 
> You're only partially swapping gear per the advice given and wondering why you're seeing losses instead of gains.
> 
> Part of the problem with D3 is RNG is a huge factor. You're probably going to have to find 10-12 pairs of vile wards before you find one with either base FC % damage or base cdr.
> 
> Same with your Raekor chest. The all res roll there is costing you 15% damage.
> 
> That wreath of lightning gem is also useless. Rank up a bane of the trapped and put that in its place.


1)I put cdr at the shoulders. Can not rol two things







. For the chest, in order to put skill dmg i should remove 500 vitality. Should i???

2)As long as the wreath of lightning it has helped me more than enough but now what you told me is what i have started to do. Rank up the bane of the trapped and see whats happening.

3)As for the RNG...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well there's some huge, easy upgrades you can do.
> 
> Level 70 nats set. Honestly I would leave the level 60 set on the ground and leave the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is hurting your DPS by a huge amount.
> 
> The point of kridershot is so you don't have to use a primary skill like bola shot. I would switch elemental arrow to left click, then make right click rain of vengence for the level 70 nat set once you get all the pieces.
> 
> Also having two defensive skills is redundant. If you chose either vault or smokescreen, you can replace the other with preparation.


Yeah this is actually a perma smoke strafe build (The pride's fall, the L4N). Just got the krider recently so I decided to test out the new slow balls quiver.
The dmg is really a joke btw.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah this is actually a perma smoke strafe build (The pride's fall, the L4N). Just got the krider recently so I decided to test out the new slow balls quiver.
> The dmg is really a joke btw.


Yeah I tested the quiver out this morning with my kridershot, and it is definitely a T6 viable build. I'd probably start there if M6 ever gets nerfed.


----------



## Phaelynar

Went through a 49 tonight and got my trapped to 51 and enforcer to 50.


----------



## knifemind

Anyone know if the legendary gem upgrades after greater rifts can be applied to currently socketed gems? I dont want to attach it if I have to unsocket it every time I try to upgrade...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Went through a 49 tonight and got my trapped to 51 and enforcer to 50.


Hey may I see your profile







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knifemind*
> 
> Anyone know if the legendary gem upgrades after greater rifts can be applied to currently socketed gems? I dont want to attach it if I have to unsocket it every time I try to upgrade...


You can upgrade ant gem that is in your stash, currently equipped on the playing character.


----------



## knifemind

^ Cool, thank you.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> I have the ring. If you do the math my answer was obvious including the ring. Without it there is no way for two sets. So in order to have both sets IK & RAEKORS i wont be able to use the vile wards. Or in order to use the vile wards, i wont be able to have both sets including the rorg.
> So...???
> 
> I tried with maximus and the vile wards with cdr, without the IK set and it was talking too long to kill a single target(boss, rift guardian) at 30 and 31 grift.
> Any information?


I thought you were going for one set (Raekors) only, my bad. In that case there is nothing you can do apart from choosing whether you maintain the two sets or sacrifice one for vile wards.


----------



## Akadaka

I got The Vault for the first time today Boon Gem is wicked!


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I thought you were going for one set (Raekors) only, my bad. In that case there is nothing you can do apart from choosing whether you maintain the two sets or sacrifice one for vile wards.


So, what is better in your opinion? Doing dmg with my ancients or play without the ancients and put vile wards?

Also is it better to put cdr at shoulders or FC dmg?
If the fc dmg is +15% then it means that if the FC does 1000% then it will do 1015% or 1000%+1000%*15%=1150% dmg?


----------



## Tchernobyl

My crusader is clearly a firesader now. Got an Andariel's Visage which I turned into fire, 90% now.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/47678955

Oh maximus where art thou...

edit: any recommendations on what to use instead of condemn? I can't get the hang of the damn thing, I forget to use it or it doesn't hit the mob either because it ran or it's already dead from other abilities... not sure what else to use with fire, though. Steed charge?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Hey may I see your profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can upgrade ant gem that is in your stash, currently equipped on the playing character.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Blarg-1753/hero/49783904

Rucksack is still bad. A 20/10 one hasn't dropped for me yet.

Going to now just focus on leveling a zei's stone and crafting a good hellfire for my DH.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> [...]
> If the fc dmg is +15% then it means that if the FC does 1000% then it will do 1015% or 1000%+1000%*15%=1150% dmg?


Skill damage is multiplicative, formula would be something like (base dmg) x (elem dmg sum) x (elite dmg sum) x (skill dmg sum). So in your example it would be 1150%.


----------



## Rickles

Got my RRoG so now I have the 6 piece firebirds bonus and all of a sudden my hydra is ticking for like 30 mil...

Also found like a perfect rolled fulminator.... has like 2,600 dps 10% bonus, 8% attack speed, 700+ int and all I got to do is find that socket item...

So in love with my wizard right now, but hating my ISP and all blizzards connection problems.

Also my rings and ammy kinda stink.









But I am only like paragon 50


----------



## DoomDash

Paragon 405 and still no furnace.


----------



## Cryosis00

I think I am pretty much done with S1 at this point. Sader and Monk are complete. Only thing left is finding the same gear with better stats. Climbing Grift ladder does not interest me and leveling gems is a bore past 25.

2.1 patch is a blast to play. Glad the game is finally to this point.


----------



## Rickles

Personally I am just hanging around until patch 6.0 in WoW (please don't mock me







)


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I think I am pretty much done with S1 at this point. Sader and Monk are complete. Only thing left is finding the same gear with better stats. Climbing Grift ladder does not interest me and leveling gems is a bore past 25.
> 
> 2.1 patch is a blast to play. Glad the game is finally to this point.


It's worse when your gems are at or near 50+. Greater rifts no longer serve a purpose as even finishing a 50 yields a 30% upgrade that fails 3x.

Now all I have left to do is farm keys for a hellfire amulet.


----------



## _Killswitch_

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Killswitch-1142/hero/50361620

My wiz, prob my favorite toon to play most times but now I'm at spot to find better rolled geared which isn't going well.

Need work on my wd she's lowbie compared rest of them (not counting the monk)


----------



## venom7

What do you thing is better in your opinion? Doing dmg with my ancients as a barb or play without the ancients and put vile wards for the FC?

Also i have one more important question.
What is better, +15% FC damage at the bracers and remove the 8% cdr or +10% damage at the weapon and remove 10% cdr??? What is going to do more damage at the end? The +10% damage at the weapon or the +15% damage at the skill at the bracers???

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> What do you thing is better in your opinion? Doing dmg with my ancients as a barb or play without the ancients and put vile wards for the FC?
> 
> Also i have one more important question.
> What is better, +15% FC damage at the bracers and remove the 8% cdr or +10% damage at the weapon and remove 10% cdr??? What is going to do more damage at the end? The +10% damage at the weapon or the +15% damage at the skill at the bracers???
> 
> I appreciate your help.


You need to just keep finding shoulders until you get *both* FC and cdr.

The other spot FC damage rolls is on the chest slot. You want a chest that rolls Str and vitality, and allows you to roll 15% FC.

I have no idea what you're talking about with bracers and skill %. Bracers should have element %/str/vit/crit chance.

You can pick up additional free CDR by using a Leoric's Crown with str/vit/crit rolls and socketing it with a diamond.

Weapon should have 10% damage and not cdr, unless it's a furnace and not a maximus (Maximus rolls the 20% fire damage whereas furnace can have both 10% cdr and 10% damage and str)


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> You need to just keep finding shoulders until you get *both* FC and cdr.
> 
> The other spot FC damage rolls is on the chest slot. You want a chest that rolls Str and vitality, and allows you to roll 15% FC.
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about with bracers and skill %. Bracers should have element %/str/vit/crit chance.
> 
> You can pick up additional free CDR by using a Leoric's Crown with str/vit/crit rolls and socketing it with a diamond.
> 
> Weapon should have 10% damage and not cdr, unless it's a furnace and not a maximus (Maximus rolls the 20% fire damage whereas furnace can have both 10% cdr and 10% damage and str)


When i said before bracers i meant the shoulders. My mistake!
Until i find the perfect shoulders i will have just to use those but roll them and have either cdr or +% fc damage.

So, to make it easier, is it better +15% fc damage or +10% weapon damage?


----------



## DoomDash

Joe six pack on the battle.net forums does not understand how amazing the fire rune of shield bash is. It is the best rune by a pretty large margin, especially if you know what you're doing. To get mega damage is situational, but still extremely often. I tried explaining the advantages to them.

"It was much easier for me to clear Grift 32 with fire, not just because of cindercoat, but because in any pack with lots of monsters your damage starts to multipule from anywhere up to 10x. Seriously I recommend you guys go back and look at the secondary damage numbers of the on kill damage.

I could kill a spider for about 60m and do about 55m to every enemy nearby, and that's just ONE spider. Now think about that with all the greater rift bosses that spawn enemies, it shaves seconds to a minute off your time, I've done it myself. "


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Joe six pack on the battle.net forums does not understand how amazing the fire rune of shield bash is. It is the best rune by a pretty large margin, especially if you know what you're doing. To get mega damage is situational, but still extremely often. I tried explaining the advantages to them.
> 
> "It was much easier for me to clear Grift 32 with fire, not just because of cindercoat, but because in any pack with lots of monsters your damage starts to multipule from anywhere up to 10x. Seriously I recommend you guys go back and look at the secondary damage numbers of the on kill damage.
> 
> I could kill a spider for about 60m and do about 55m to every enemy nearby, and that's just ONE spider. Now think about that with all the greater rift bosses that spawn enemies, it shaves seconds to a minute off your time, I've done it myself. "


Been having fun with blessed shield - combust myself, for a little range, though shield bash would probably top that. I need to experiment!

Now if only I didn't suck at using condemn.







( http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Tchernobog-1266/hero/47678955 for reference to what I have so far)


----------



## Penryn

I used a fire rolands build for a while but it got boring so now I am using a holy fist of the heavens build that allows me to heal super fast as long as enemies don't 1 shot me. Working on increasing health atm since its really low haha. Can clear T4 solo pretty effortlessly. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Penryn-1859/hero/52272278

Holy damage on sheet is 1.2M


----------



## Sainesk

7M+ gold in one cursed chest event and 3 billion+ toughness







this is fun:


----------



## _Killswitch_

how in the bloody heck do you have 3 billion toughness


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> how in the bloody heck do you have 3 billion toughness


Gold wrap belt.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Does that armor protect you from elemental damage?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Does that armor protect you from elemental damage?


Yes, you're completely immortal with a few hundred million.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah this is actually a perma smoke strafe build (The pride's fall, the L4N). Just got the krider recently so I decided to test out the new slow balls quiver.
> The dmg is really a joke btw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah I tested the quiver out this morning with my kridershot, and it is definitely a T6 viable build. I'd probably start there if M6 ever gets nerfed.


Y'all inspired me! I had a crappy old Met Bolts in my stash that I wanted to play around with later and tossed it on my M6 DH, who already used Ball Lightning as a primary spender. It's ridiculously powerful, but takes some careful planning when placing the sentries. Now I'm on the hunt for a better set of Met Bolts that I hope will make it really shine.


----------



## Phaelynar

Dumped my bane of the powerful for a Zei's Stone. At higher grift levels the bane's effectiveness wears off drastically. Plus powerful is 100% useless in trials.


----------



## _Killswitch_

wonder why you say bane isn't good for higher grifts? If you have leveled too at least 25. *shrugs i'll find out I guess, because of that stone my wiz is able to have 109% bonus elite damage.


----------



## DoomDash

, I've changed my mind before.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Hmm I guess because at higher grift even trash mobs have billion hp and you need some overall dmg boost - not only elite to keep up with the required killing speed.
But that's just guess 'cause I'm still using it up to GR38 lol. Internet s**ks so couldn't progress any further yet.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So I uninstalled D3. I love the game I really do, but I'm terrible at playing games like this casually. I'd rather be more productive for the timing being, and put the rest of the time into Starcraft 2 or finishing my long list of single player games.
> 
> So just want to say GG to everyone I played with. Who knows I may be back, I've changed my mind before.


Why uninstall lol? why not just not play it for awhile..


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> wonder why you say bane isn't good for higher grifts? If you have leveled too at least 25. *shrugs i'll find out I guess, because of that stone my wiz is able to have 109% bonus elite damage.


Zei's stone is multiplicative damage.

Zei's stone doesn't wear off if you die.

Zei's stone lasts long enough for rift guardians.

Zei's stone is useful in trials and bane is not.


----------



## Alex132

Speaking of Leg. Gems, I really wish there was a clear indicator as to the radius of Bane of the Trapped (enemies within 15 yards are slowed), because I need to stay more than 10 yards away from enemies for Steady Aim passive to work... but within 15 yards for them to be slowed for CTW + Bane of Trapped to work on enemies that aren't already CC'ed.

Just like, a red or translucent white circle would be cool :/


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Zei's stone is multiplicative damage.
> 
> Zei's stone doesn't wear off if you die.
> 
> Zei's stone lasts long enough for rift guardians.
> 
> Zei's stone is useful in trials and bane is not.


But Zei requires monsters to be away from your sentry too.
Btw, I beat Malthael. Obviously not as fast as M6, especially not w eyes closed. But it's ok. Waiting for a gift to sk that Krider.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161040
I might just swap out that IB for a nat boot, and replace that reflection with a SOJ. Hmm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Speaking of Leg. Gems, I really wish there was a clear indicator as to the radius of Bane of the Trapped (enemies within 15 yards are slowed), because I need to stay more than 10 yards away from enemies for Steady Aim passive to work... but within 15 yards for them to be slowed for CTW + Bane of Trapped to work on enemies that aren't already CC'ed.
> 
> Just like, a red or translucent white circle would be cool :/


Think of it as a defensive bonus. You have cold sentry & cold spender slow stuff for you. When monster approach to that 15 yards around you, they're slowed, you just run.


----------



## hyujmn

Phaelynar, are you using the Zeis stone on your DH even when soloing? If so, how are you keeping the mobs away from your sentries?

I can see how it'd be awesome in a group with a pull monk/WD but I don't see how it could work solo.


----------



## DoomDash

*wakes up and downloads d3*


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Zei's stone is multiplicative damage.
> 
> Zei's stone doesn't wear off if you die.
> 
> Zei's stone lasts long enough for rift guardians.
> 
> Zei's stone is useful in trials and bane is not.


15% elite damage is no joke by itself though, people underrated that.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *wakes up and downloads d3*


That willpower







I know the feels though, I just want some fairly geared fun builds for all of my character slots (not even competitive for Greater Rifts) and it's taking a while. Some legendaries i'd need are avoiding me (frostburn for example).


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> *wakes up and downloads d3*


Save roll... failed!


----------



## _Killswitch_

Just now started playing My DH, I got a Kridershot on my wiz from a chest while doing Bounties in t2. Love that bow. I used the fireball ele arrow, just switched too ball of lighting to see how it performs. need more lighting damage though =(


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Just now started playing My DH, I got a Kridershot on my wiz from a chest while doing Bounties in t2. Love that bow. I used the fireball ele arrow, just switched too ball of lighting to see how it performs. need more lighting damage though =(


and a Meticulous Bolts quiver, the balls travel at ~1/3rd speed meaning they hit for 3x as many times (3x damage).


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 15% elite damage is no joke by itself though, people underrated that.


It is when doing 4's with a WD/monk. 99% of everything can't use affixes and you can drop sentries wherever you want.

Zei's > powerful for everything except lower level greater rifts and t6.

My Zei's at 48 is 32% damage at max range that's multiplicative. Should have the Zei's to 50 tonight.

I don't normally do solo's. Being on the leader boards is annoying. Idiots keep inviting you to games instead of viewing your profile.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> It is when doing 4's with a WD/monk. 99% of everything can't use affixes and you can drop sentries wherever you want.
> 
> Zei's > powerful for everything except lower level greater rifts and t6.
> 
> My Zei's at 48 is 32% damage at max range that's multiplicative. Should have the Zei's to 50 tonight.
> 
> I don't normally do solo's. Being on the leader boards is annoying. Idiots keep inviting you to games instead of viewing your profile.


Yep, for a group with a control class zei would be way better since you don't have monster groups randomly wandering through. For solo It's probably 50/50 which to choose.

From what I've heard, zei's calculates the damage every .5m, so you get every bit of the distance as damage.


----------



## aberrero

Hey guys, just tagging and checking in.

Recently got into D3, have a DH nearing Lvl 60.

marcus #1436


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Hey guys, just tagging and checking in.
> 
> Recently got into D3, have a DH nearing Lvl 60.
> 
> marcus #1436


Welcome








.

So, Blizzard heard I was quitting and helped me stay awhile ( seasons ).


----------



## _Killswitch_

I gotten 2 witching hours, 1 on my Crusader and 1 on my wiz. Love too have that one for my DH. Finally got my set chest from a greater rift. Still got legs/ feet left though. Legend drops have sucked for me for few days so not lookin forward too this.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

That's one insane TWH.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Hey guys, just tagging and checking in.
> 
> Recently got into D3, have a DH nearing Lvl 60.
> 
> marcus #1436
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So, Blizzard heard I was quitting and helped me stay awhile ( seasons ).
Click to expand...

I have been looking for that for ever...

I am so unlucky









On another note: I have found the complete Vyrs and Innas set... from farming with my DH







ty Blizzard


----------



## lemans81

My fourth and fifth pair of hexing pants..on season fell last night....my white whale(taskers) still awol.

On a side note, my WD found two pieces of raekor's so I made a barb, after 4 hours I have found one more piece....2xPieces of IK, 2xPIeces of EQ. Now I have no clue which way I want to go, guess just wait and see, leapquake barbs are one of the most fun though.


----------



## MistaBernie

Leapquake is fun, but I want to make Raekors work. Definitely need a nice Maximus though. I guess I could steal my crusaders' but I think I'd rather find a new one on my own.

My current non-season wants --

Flying Dragon & Witching Hour for Monk
Maximus and Vile Ward for Barb
Whatever set is good for Crusaders at the moment.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Leapquake is fun, but I want to make Raekors work. Definitely need a nice Maximus though. I guess I could steal my crusaders' but I think I'd rather find a new one on my own.
> 
> My current non-season wants --
> 
> Flying Dragon & Witching Hour for Monk
> Maximus and Vile Ward for Barb
> Whatever set is good for Crusaders at the moment.


Akkhans > Roland's for Crusader. Nothing beats perma Akarats.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Akkhans > Roland's for Crusader. Nothing beats perma Akarats.


Sadly.


----------



## lemans81

I got the shield last night.....I am throwing horses at people now. So much easier and more fun than condemn build.


----------



## Penryn

So I've moved on to a wizard from my crusader recently and am having a lot of fun with a fire build.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So I've moved on to a wizard from my crusader recently and am having a lot of fun with a fire build.


I am still kinda hesitant to move from Archon build to Phoenix build on my wizard :/

- - -

Nagato avatar


----------



## DoomDash

I love how greater rifts took out all the fun open maps with the ability to dodge / pull, and put in maps where if you die near the end you can kiss your run good night. Who thought this was a good idea?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nothing pisses me off more running GR than a basically empty map. That happened to me twice last night.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more running GR than a basically empty map. That happened to me twice last night.


I almost feel as bad getting to the end, like 30 seconds left and the guardian spawns and "oh... a conduit / 400% dmg pylon!"

It feels very cheaty...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My fourth and fifth pair of hexing pants..on season fell last night....my white whale(taskers) still awol.
> 
> On a side note, my WD found two pieces of raekor's so I made a barb, after 4 hours I have found one more piece....2xPieces of IK, 2xPIeces of EQ. Now I have no clue which way I want to go, guess just wait and see, leapquake barbs are one of the most fun though.


I have not gotten hexing pants to drop once. I have a pair in seasons and a pair in non-seasons, thanks to some kind souls (Crazy the most recent on seasons).

I think I was online when you started that Barb lemans as you got some achievement for getting all toons to 70, or something? I thought "I wonder what he found"


----------



## Fr0sty

started leveling my boon gem for when i do normal rift runs,and i have to say the gold is insane even at rank 25 or so.

can't wait to have at at 40+


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I love how greater rifts took out all the fun open maps with the ability to dodge / pull, and put in maps where if you die near the end you can kiss your run good night. Who thought this was a good idea?
> ]


Have you ever run into a map where the starting and end point is connected just by a completely straight line?


----------



## yunshin

I ran a map yesterday where the portal to the next zone was literally to the left of the starting point. No mobs in between, just a short jog over to the left and bam next level.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Have you ever run into a map where the starting and end point is connected just by a completely straight line?


Yep.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Such clever design.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nothing beats the consternation of beating a RG and finding a Conduit pylon one room over....


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My fourth and fifth pair of hexing pants..on season fell last night....my white whale(taskers) still awol.
> 
> On a side note, my WD found two pieces of raekor's so I made a barb, after 4 hours I have found one more piece....2xPieces of IK, 2xPIeces of EQ. Now I have no clue which way I want to go, guess just wait and see, leapquake barbs are one of the most fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not gotten hexing pants to drop once. I have a pair in seasons and a pair in non-seasons, thanks to some kind souls (Crazy the most recent on seasons).
> 
> I think I was online when you started that Barb lemans as you got some achievement for getting all toons to 70, or something? I thought "I wonder what he found"
Click to expand...

Yeah I did...but if you ask the best players how they are the best, its because the focus on one....I have 12 again after deleting 6 or 7 less than 10 days ago...lol.


----------



## DoomDash

Playing many characters slow you down a lot, but I like to mix it up.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I play many characters too, but all dex (except the wiz was created for the purpose of loot-sharing w my friend's wiz).
Just love dex, can't stand others.


----------



## Phaelynar

Finally done with greater rifts for a while. Got my last gem that I use to 50.

Will probably now just farm keys for ubers.


----------



## Alex132

Is D3 down for anyone in EU?


----------



## lemans81

Since D3 is down for maintaince why not have something totally not D3 related. I saw this on tosh.0 and my brain will not let me forget. Completely safe for work...but I wouldn't click play.


----------



## Rickles

I have been taking wormhole a lot in grifts. And for my seasonal wiz all i have done is fire. I am at around 900k damage 68% fire, 27% blizzard damage, and like 12% black hole. Got two decent upgrades for ammy and bracers but I passed them on to my buddy's fresh WD.

Still looking for my burning axe, SoJ, firebirds eye and then a cindercoat then I will be golden. Er fiery (man that is a super weird word... I mean seriously you change the place of a vowel and consonant...)

Also got my GTX 970 yesterday and was seeing up to 270 fps everything maxed at 1080p


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Since D3 is down for maintaince why not have something totally not D3 related. I saw this on tosh.0 and my brain will not let me forget. Completely safe for work...but I wouldn't click play.


Too much cringe for me


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Also got my GTX 970 yesterday and was seeing up to 270 fps everything maxed at 1080p


No screen-tearing? Lucky









Also just wait until you get to the Cesspools, 9fps incoming


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No screen-tearing? Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just wait until you get to the Cesspools, 9fps incoming


No tearing, I've got a Benq 2420TE with lightboost on, which does make it darker but the motion clarity can't be passed up.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The maintenance is taking way too long. Is there a new patch?
Actually I've stopped playing D3 for a week or so and play Wow instead. I wish they could just schedule the maintenance differently for differently titles, instead of shutting down all at once.


----------



## UZ7

I think they're pushing 2.1.1 unless that was for another game.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickles

I think the only patch was for hearthstone, rest is probably just trying to fix whatever has been plaguing them recently, whether that is DDoSes or actually problems with AT&T....


----------



## navynuke499

The patch is for D3 according to the bnet log on screen. patch 2.1.1.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> The patch is for D3 according to the bnet log on screen. patch 2.1.1.










any patch notes?

Blue post just says tweaks and fixes... hopefully they increase the blizzard proc rate of my smite gem


----------



## Fr0sty

2.1.1 = tooltip changes. yep,mostly tooltip changes.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> The patch is for D3 according to the bnet log on screen. patch 2.1.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any patch notes?
> 
> Blue post just says tweaks and fixes... hopefully they increase the blizzard proc rate of my smite gem
Click to expand...

Ancient spear updates, WD spirit walk buff, Wizard tooltip updates.

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48209-new-patch-datamined


----------



## Rickles

Also I want a sunkeeper


----------



## Mr.Cigar

So only tooltip changes? cool


----------



## lemans81

Are US servers back up?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Ancient spear updates, WD spirit walk buff, Wizard tooltip updates.
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/48209-new-patch-datamined


what buff for spirit walk? all i see is tooltips that are the same thing as they are on live.


----------



## navynuke499

It looks like the taking 50% damage part of it has been removed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> It looks like the taking 50% damage part of it has been removed.


its always been removed in every datamined patch notes afaik yet it's always been the same.

nevermind,i just saw the patch notes.you are right,they removed the 50% part that would cancel spirit walk.

as a side note. wowzer to kadala

Quote:


> Kadala
> 
> Philosophy
> While Kadala is doing a great job of giving players more control over finding specific items, we felt the current experience was a bit cumbersome and inconvenient
> As a result, we're working to reduce the frequency at which players need to run between Kadala and the Blacksmith to salvage unwanted items
> The cost to purchase items from Kadala has been greatly increased
> The chance for Kadala to drop a Legendary item has also been greatly increased


since weapons allready cost 15. any guesses as to how much they will now cost?


----------



## DoomDash

omg the new bloodshard prices are redic..... 25 minimum,

edit okay, they buffed her chance to give stuff in return, whew.


----------



## Phaelynar

The worst part about the Kadala change is you can no longer use her to farm mats. If a quiver that would have cost 5 shards is now 25 shards, even if the % chance of getting a legendary increased 5x, you get a lot less yellows and blues from her.

That change sucks especially given the increasing number of re-rolls needed for items as build changes are implemented.


----------



## hyujmn

Yeah that does suck, but the overall rate is also higher. Devs said they matched the 5x cost and then increased it a further 33% from there to an overall 10% leg rate from Kadala.

Also, Efficacious Toxin Gem now procs from pets (Sentries included.) Does this now make the Toxin Gem best in slot for solo DHs over Bane of the Powerful? Poison + 10% dmg increase on everything seems like it's a heck of a lot better than Powerful's situational DPS increase.

Ofc Zei's is great whenever in a group with a WD/Monk who can lock everything down.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Yeah that does suck, but the overall rate is also higher. Devs said they matched the 5x cost and then increased it a further 33% from there to an overall 10% leg rate from Kadala.
> 
> Also, Efficacious Toxin Gem now procs from pets (Sentries included.) Does this now make the Toxin Gem best in slot for solo DHs over Bane of the Powerful? Poison + 10% dmg increase on everything seems like it's a heck of a lot better than Powerful's situational DPS increase.
> 
> Ofc Zei's is great whenever in a group with a WD/Monk who can lock everything down.


Only thing I really dislike about the poison gem is that it is over 10 seconds.


----------



## Rickles

NO MORE ROCKWORMS IN GRIFTS!!!!!!


























































Tears of joy!


----------



## Alex132

When is the Kadala change coming into effect?


----------



## Clockdisaster

Remember the good times on diablo 2 , all the mods, all the cheats. I wonder if i could mod the diablo 3 ? BUt i guess no.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only thing I really dislike about the poison gem is that it is over 10 seconds.


and? the sentries/pet refreshes the dot constantly. so its constant damage tick on top of yours, but i still wouldnt call it a gg gem for m6 users.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> When is the Kadala change coming into effect?


already in effect


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> When is the Kadala change coming into effect?
> 
> 
> 
> already in effect
Click to expand...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only thing I really dislike about the poison gem is that it is over 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> and? the sentries/pet refreshes the dot constantly. so its constant damage tick on top of yours, but i still wouldnt call it a gg gem for m6 users.
Click to expand...

Yeah but the DPS of it surely isn't that high then? It would only be good for targets that would be alive for awhile?


----------



## slickwilly

Already in affect on North American servers it would seem


----------



## Phaelynar

Good luck getting your gems to 50 now, rofl.

Guys in my clan who were getting rank 52 keystones in 4 man trials are now getting rank 38's. Solo's they can get 43's. I managed to solo a 40 keystone.

The trial mobs scale much much harder than before.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No screen-tearing? Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also just wait until you get to the Cesspools, 9fps incoming


I haven't seen that on a 680 and titan at max settings (both running off SSD). The worst experience I have is from an older XPS laptop, but I just switched the D3 data to an SSD I picked up for cheap and that is running much smoother now. I have had to turn the settings down on the laptop, and that thing runs hot as a muh fuggah!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> When is the Kadala change coming into effect?


Remember to add "in europe", otherwise we assume you're on US servers. The patch is live on US.

EU servers will go down for maintenance around when they normally do, then you guys will get the patch too.


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I haven't seen that on a 680 and titan at max settings (both running off SSD). The worst experience I have is from an older XPS laptop, but I just switched the D3 data to an SSD I picked up for cheap and that is running much smoother now. I have had to turn the settings down on the laptop, and that thing runs hot as a muh fuggah!


I've noticed a severe frame drop when I swapping over to running D3 off my HDD. Obviously in some areas, and certain situations, it's definitely going back on the SSD!


----------



## yahu

My two desktop installs of D3 have always been on SSDs but I didn't think it would have as much of an impact on my laptop as it did. When I'm dying a lot while playing with Crazy, lemans, and Fr0sty it is usually on my laptop. The other times I'm dying a lot is because I just suck.


----------



## Fr0sty

got about 12 legendaries from gambling about 2k shards on 1handed weapons today. wich is an amazing ratio.

the haunt for the sacred starmetal kukri is still going.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/14579177912?page=1#6
Quote:


> Hey there I see a lot of threads popping up on this topic so I wanted to stop in for a visit and explain the changes. The Kadala change is primarily meant to be a quality of life change for players. Having to fill up your inventory and run back and forth to the blacksmith could be a mildly cumbersome experience and we wanted to improve that. All items on Kadala had their cost increased, when this was done the chance for her to give you items was also increased but by more than the cost justified. For the same number of shards as before players will now walk away with 1/3 more legendary items.
> 
> Since we wanted this change to be purely better for players and we know that many people get their crafting materials from Kadala we also decided to add a lot of extra crafting reagent drops to Greater and normal Rift Guardians. The overall impact should be that you are getting roughly the same amount of crafting materials, except instead of getting primarily yellow mats like Kadala gives you, the mats on the Guardians could be white, blue, or yellow. This should help even out the quantities of assorted material types instead of flooding players with just one type like Kadala was inclined to do.
> 
> We will continue keeping on eye on all the effects of the changes. If we find that these changes had any meaningful negative impact on the ability for players to generate crafting materials we will make further tuning adjustments to the amount of material dropped by Rift Guardians.
> 
> TLDR - You get more items than you used to!


So the blood shard prices were raised 5x, and the drops were raised 5x to match. Then the drops were raised another 30%, so you now get 30% more legends per shard then before the patch.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

guess i got lucky spent my abour 200 shards befor price change and found 1 set item and 2 leg that my wizard could use *ONLY* thing i have ever got from shards worth anything.


----------



## hyujmn

Anyone here run on the US Servers and want to do 40+ GRifts? Only one other guy in my clan can handle it and I'm kinda tired of soloing high GRifts.

Here's my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/hyujmn-1267/hero/49180954

Send me a request. my battlenet is hyujmn#1267


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My stash is already full w items. It would be better if Blizzard give us more storing space I think, lol.
(I know someone will say why not just create a stashmule, but w/e).


----------



## DoomDash

Beat 38 solo on my seasonal DH now that I've switch to cold. 40 shouldn't be a problem if I get a nice rift.


----------



## Rickles

Up to just about 2 mil fire damage with my wiz now







hydra is getting my firebirds damage to hit for over 50 mil and as long as I am running with someone that can keep stuff in place I am crushing it.

Still trying to replace my fulminator with a burning axe (haven't found one yet) but my fulm has 2,600 damage


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Up to just about 2 mil fire damage with my wiz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hydra is getting my firebirds damage to hit for over 50 mil and as long as I am running with someone that can keep stuff in place I am crushing it.
> 
> Still trying to replace my fulminator with a burning axe (haven't found one yet) but my fulm has 2,600 damage


That sounds amazing! Can you link your profile so I can compare your wiz to mine? I don't feel like I am doing anywhere close to that.


----------



## HeavyUser

I found an excellent Magefist last night from Gambling. My character is still a work in progress, but I can do T6 Rifts alone. Currently looking for people to do Rifts with on the regular.

Edit: I just started playing about 3 weeks ago and I'm loving it.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HeavyUser-1312/hero/52370186


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I found an excellent Magefist last night from Gambling. My character is still a work in progress, but I can do T6 Rifts alone. Currently looking for people to do Rifts with on the regular.
> 
> Edit: I just started playing about 3 weeks ago and I'm loving it.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HeavyUser-1312/hero/52370186


I still play standard. BTag is Amoeba#1638 if you want to add me.


----------



## Rickles

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/53274155 Is my seasonal wiz

Looking at getting aughlids bracers and shoulders then I'll go back to my firebirds boots which will give me 6p firebirds, and 3p of aughlids and blackthornes.


----------



## yahu

^nice fulminator. I have a doombringer that is relatively close (I think in the higher 2500 though) but with a good physical dmg (17% - 20%, I forget). I'm stuck on physical pets for now (not enough fire gear) but my dog is hitting in the 80mil range so I'm not complaining.









It will be nice when I can combine gear from non-season with season, as I will have a good mix of gear then (stuff I can't seem to get on season I've gotten on non-season and vice-versa). I got a furnace drop last night, so I need to work on finishing up my Jade build and then figure out if I want to use my remaining gift on it. Unfortunately the elite dmg rolled minimum, but the rest of the stats rolled well (I think 3500 without dmg%).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Spoon-1387/hero/53274155 Is my seasonal wiz
> 
> Looking at getting aughlids bracers and shoulders then I'll go back to my firebirds boots which will give me 6p firebirds, and 3p of aughlids and blackthornes.


Hmmm your gear seems similar to mine. Maybe I am just not paying enough attention to my damage output.


----------



## hyujmn

I was 2-3 min ahead of a solo 40 halfway done with my DH when I ran into a jailer waller thunderstorm teleporter elite pack in that tight long sewer map that just goes straight for 837492 miles... Nowhere to hide from jailer. Can't escape teleporters... GG Grift 40 and solo leaderboards.

Nothing to do there but go through and upgrade gems at that point.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmmm your gear seems similar to mine. Maybe I am just not paying enough attention to my damage output.


Link your profile









it really helps that i have 74% fire damage and now I am going to build for more bonus to elites. Also legendary gems are super helpful!

If you hover over your details for elemental damage % it will show you the recalculated total there. With my gems and buffs mine is usually at 1.9 million, so the 10% bonus damage to elites puts me just over 2 mil for damage against elites.










But if i get surrounded by little white spiders and my blink is on cool down or I am not using it then I almost always die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Link your profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really helps that i have 74% fire damage and now I am going to build for more bonus to elites. Also legendary gems are super helpful!
> 
> If you hover over your details for elemental damage % it will show you the recalculated total there. With my gems and buffs mine is usually at 1.9 million, so the 10% bonus damage to elites puts me just over 2 mil for damage against elites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if i get surrounded by little white spiders and my blink is on cool down or I am not using it then I almost always die.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/49972815


----------



## Rickles

What does your hydra burn for? I've seen mine go up over 50m, I'd guess yours goes higher due to the 2h. I have a str rolled maximus but the damage is too low for me to do anything with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> What does your hydra burn for? I've seen mine go up over 50m, I'd guess yours goes higher due to the 2h. I have a str rolled maximus but the damage is too low for me to do anything with it.


See that's what actually confuses me... I have so many numbers popping up constantly that I don't know which is for Hydra, Firebird DoT, Blizzard, Strong Arm passive, ect. I will try tonight to just use Hydra for a while and see.


----------



## Rickles

Does strongarm work with black hole?????


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Does strongarm work with black hole?????


For enemies who are affected by it, yes as BH uses knockback.


----------



## Rickles

Ughh... more stuff to find and play with...

Have you considered trying any other element? I have thought about trying a lightning build but the firebirds set seems so overpowered compared to the other set bonuses...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Ughh... more stuff to find and play with...
> 
> Have you considered trying any other element? I have thought about trying a lightning build but the firebirds set seems so overpowered compared to the other set bonuses...


Both Lightning and Arcane have some really fun builds. There is also my old build, which was a multiple elemental build based around Tal Rasha meteor proc. The problem is that none of those builds are viable for high level Greater Rift farming. For T6 stomping, if your gear for those loot is good enough, you can easily run T6 however. Basically Firebird build >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (DOUBLED!) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> any other build that the Wizard has.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, that's what I have found too, and apocalypse blizzard gets kinda boring after a while..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Yea, that's what I have found too, and apocalypse blizzard gets kinda boring after a while..


Build diversity FTW! *cough*


----------



## MistaBernie

yay, 30% more legendaries from Kadala!

uh.. what's 30% more of 0? haha, I kid. Mostly.

Maybe I'll start gambling for that Flying Dragon..


----------



## HeavyUser

I have been doing Rift Runs and Gambling all day at work today and all I have been finding is Magefists and Gladiators. Damn these allusive Tasker and Theos


----------



## Phaelynar

So what's left to do in Diablo now that greater rifts are basically ruined?

Any gem I care about using is 50+, so that's out of the question.

T6 rifts are nothing new and are kind of old.

Farming uber keys is boring as hell, and the ubers themselves are zzzz.

Game over I guess.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

- Deleted -


----------



## DoomDash

Barbs are so pathetic now, I don't even know why I bother trying. It's frustrating.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> So what's left to do in Diablo now that greater rifts are basically ruined?
> 
> Any gem I care about using is 50+, so that's out of the question.
> 
> T6 rifts are nothing new and are kind of old.
> 
> Farming uber keys is boring as hell, and the ubers themselves are zzzz.
> 
> Game over I guess.


You can still have fun finding the build that can clear a rift the fastest, or try to do a level 1 greater rift in 60 seconds or something like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Buffed Kadala costs with shard cap is just complete and utter crap... Meanwhile, there is still a metric ton of issues going on with the game. My feelings on the dev team after 2.1.1 can be summed up by this picture:


Your get more legends per shard now, so the cap makes more sense now then before. It's just an adjustment period of gambling being over so fast.

The thing to be mad about is that they nerfed group trial runs, making it harder to get high GRift keys... which is kind of bad for the leader boards (considering how many high rifts you have to try before getting a good one) and should not have been done mid-season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Barbs are so pathetic now, I don't even know why I bother trying. It's frustrating.


Yeah raekor looks fun to me, but the single target is just so bad. I would probably get frustrated.


----------



## Sainesk

going through some personal drama, sorry to anyone who requested to join the clan not getting accepted right away/daily as usual. I'll add those who requested today and check my PMs/add weekly at least.

Edit: just seeing 2 requests, no PMs on OCN, 1 PM no request in game


----------



## Alex132

I don't understand, how did GRifts get nerfed?

I can understand that the Trials are even stupider than before
>finish 42 trial, fail 43.
>HERE'S YOUR LEVEL 26 KEY.

"uh... thanks?"


----------



## yahu

dear god, someone post a pic so that OC Noob's shatted drawers aren't over on the recent images area!

I'm going to PM you Sainesk. no one in my clan plays but me, and I miss seeing what people are getting when I play with ya'll. Best of luck on the personal drama.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> dear god, someone post a pic so that OC Noob's shatted drawers aren't over on the recent images area!
> 
> I'm going to PM you Sainesk. no one in my clan plays but me, and I miss seeing what people are getting when I play with ya'll. Best of luck on the personal drama.


Deleted. Didn't even notice. My bad people!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't understand, how did GRifts get nerfed?
> 
> I can understand that the Trials are even stupider than before
> >finish 42 trial, fail 43.
> >HERE'S YOUR LEVEL 26 KEY.
> 
> "uh... thanks?"


trials can't generate level 45+ keys like they were,yes they can generate them,but not at the ease some groups were able to. wich means upgrading our gems or even competing on the leaderboard is now pointless. blizz pretty much destroyed season 1.


----------



## Phaelynar

Before a group of 4 had to complete a wave equal to 5 more than the rift level they wanted to attempt. Now for a group of 4 it's 9 levels.


----------



## yahu

^that is ridiculous. I wonder if they'll fix this soon. Did they have reasoning why they did this, or was it just part of the fixes in 2.1.1?


----------



## jp777cmoe

why do barbs single target dps suck so muchhhhhh


----------



## SirWaWa

I love my hybrid firebirds/tals/woh wiz
after a week of excitement the novelty has worn off

anyone here play on TWO or MORE monitors???
can you guys watch youtube FULLSCREEN on the second or third (or fourth?!) monitor???
ever since 2.1 I can NO longer do this, the video just freezes (not my PC) and the audio keeps going
I have to watch it as is or in "theater" mode
btw this is with D3 in fullscreen mode, if I switch to window mode then it plays like before...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Game over I guess.


You're still way patient than me dude. I lvl 3 M6 gems to 39, beat GR38 and that's it.


----------



## venom7

One question guys...

At a barb using raekors set for furious charge, how much CDR do we need?
The more the better? After an amount it is useless? And if so, what is the best spot?


----------



## DoomDash

36% and up is what alk says. Ideally I think he said 60's IIRC.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 36% and up is what alk says. Ideally I think he said 60's IIRC.


60's *IIRC*???


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> 60's *IIRC*???


If I recall correctly.


----------



## Alex132

I was determined to get 10% damage


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> ever since 2.1 I can NO longer do this, the video just freezes (not my PC) and the audio keeps going
> I have to watch it as is or in "theater" mode
> btw this is with D3 in fullscreen mode, if I switch to window mode then it plays like before...


My VLC freezes and anything using Flash Player, anything using silverlight works just fine.


----------



## Phaelynar

I love all the whining on the D3 forums asking for gem resets.

Their first complaint is you had to be a DH. Wrong. I got gems to 47 as a crusader. You also could have copied the meta and made a zdps serenity monk or a zdps perma fear WD which is in even higher demand.

If you have the right group comp, you can still get 50 gems, it just takes longer. Those of us who have them now spent countless hours putting together groups and running rifts.

Do solo trials for multiple 40+ keys...go make a comp of DH/DH/WD/Monk. Get on teamspeak or something so you can all communicate, then enjoy your new gems.

My issue with the game now is that my personal progression is dead. The RNG involved in completing a 49 is insane now. I guarantee that the group of guys who have completed rank 51's can fail 47's if they roll a **** density and mob type rift. If blizzard fixes greater rift density, the trial key ranking system would be a non issue as the right groups could still progress as intended.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I love all the whining on the D3 forums asking for gem resets.
> 
> Their first complaint is you had to be a DH. Wrong. I got gems to 47 as a crusader. You also could have copied the meta and made a zdps serenity monk or a zdps perma fear WD which is in even higher demand.
> 
> If you have the right group comp, you can still get 50 gems, it just takes longer. Those of us who have them now spent countless hours putting together groups and running rifts.
> 
> Do solo trials for multiple 40+ keys...go make a comp of DH/DH/WD/Monk. Get on teamspeak or something so you can all communicate, then enjoy your new gems.
> 
> My issue with the game now is that my personal progression is dead. The RNG involved in completing a 49 is insane now. I guarantee that the group of guys who have completed rank 51's can fail 47's if they roll a **** density and mob type rift. If blizzard fixes greater rift density, the trial key ranking system would be a non issue as the right groups could still progress as intended.


Yeah GRifts are really rough, they kinda need a rethink and reset for Season 2 at least.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I love all the whining on the D3 forums asking for gem resets.
> 
> Their first complaint is you had to be a DH. Wrong. I got gems to 47 as a crusader. You also could have copied the meta and made a zdps serenity monk or *a zdps perma fear WD which is in even higher demand.*
> 
> If you have the right group comp, you can still get 50 gems, it just takes longer. Those of us who have them now spent countless hours putting together groups and running rifts.
> 
> Do solo trials for multiple 40+ keys...go make a comp of DH/DH/WD/Monk. Get on teamspeak or something so you can all communicate, then enjoy your new gems.
> 
> My issue with the game now is that my personal progression is dead. The RNG involved in completing a 49 is insane now. I guarantee that the group of guys who have completed rank 51's can fail 47's if they roll a **** density and mob type rift. If blizzard fixes greater rift density, the trial key ranking system would be a non issue as the right groups could still progress as intended.


Ran with one for the first time yesterday, it was insane.

I was able to use all my offensive passives, and got my firebirds ticks to go over 110mil...

Then I logged into WoW and started leveling a new character there..


----------



## hyujmn

Yea, has anyone figured out the "formula" for rift keys now? Before it was Wave-5=GRift but now I'm confused.

Yesterday I was in a group that cleared a.... crap can't remember but it was a high 40's (maybe 47? 49?) wave and we got a 37 key.

Solo I cleared a 42 wave with time left over but not enough to get the next wave and I got a 40 key.

I was pretty sad not to clear that 40. I was cruising about 3min ahead at about 75% until I spawned in the next area and was met by a double elite/champion pack with a waller jailer and thunderstorm. I tried to run past but only succeeded in pulling another champion jailer =[ GG that GRift and getting on the solo leaderboards


----------



## DoomDash

For solo I can still get 40+, so I didn't notice much of a difference tbh.


----------



## DoomDash

Fr0sty here is more info on that helltrap build:
http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-class-forums/demon-hunter-the-dreadlands/93880-world-rank-1-solo-dh-tier-45-no-pylons


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> For solo I can still get 40+, so I didn't notice much of a difference tbh.


Solo was not changed. It's still Wave Level - 3 = Rift Keystone Level

Group wave completion calculations for keys for rift levels *was changed.*

Now a 4 man group is 9 waves instead of 5. Before I could get 48-50 keys all the time. Now as a group you get 41 keys, because no group can DPS through wave 59 successfully.


----------



## Crazy9000

Are there any tricks to getting a high key solo (DH)? I just swap awareness out for steady aim, and lose the bane of powerful gem for zei's.


----------



## DoomDash

How did you like Zei's compared to poison gem?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I have been doing Rift Runs and Gambling *all day at work* today and all I have been finding is Magefists and Gladiators. Damn these allusive Tasker and Theos


See in bold. I do not feel sorry for you. GOOD DAY SIR!


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How did you like Zei's compared to poison gem?


Zei's Stone is amazing in a group with WD/Monk. You can set your sentries back far and see 120+m crits all day. In solo it's not nearly as good bc you can't control the mobs as easily to take advantage of long distances.

Solo, though I do like Toxin gem over Powerful. I'd take a flat 10% increase plus poison dmg over situational 15%.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How did you like Zei's compared to poison gem?


Zeis is better in every way, especially in trials.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Zeis is better in every way, especially in trials.


One issue I have in trials is that 1-2 little bastards always run away randomly and I have to hunt them down before time runs out.


----------



## MistaBernie

I just thought this kind of funny..


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Zeis is better in every way, especially in trials.


Guess I'll have to level mine up, seemed pretty weak low level anyway.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are there any tricks to getting a high key solo (DH)? I just swap awareness out for steady aim, and lose the bane of powerful gem for zei's.


Remove *any* elite damage. SOJ - take it off for a main stat/cc/crit dmg/socket ring.

Use Zei's, Enforcer, Trapped.

Use caltrops bait the trapped and full on damage passives.

If you're a fire build, go farm a 2900 dps Helltrapper.

Either way, you're capping out at around 43-45 at the absolute most.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Remove *any* elite damage. SOJ - take it off for a main stat/cc/crit dmg/socket ring.
> 
> Use Zei's, Enforcer, Trapped.
> 
> Use caltrops bait the trapped and full on damage passives.
> 
> If you're a fire build, go farm a 2900 dps Helltrapper.
> 
> Either way, you're capping out at around 43-45 at the absolute most.


I can get up to 42 now that I've swapped the soj out for a dex/6/48/socket ring. I guess if I find a compass rose combo ring and amulet, that would add even more.

Would you use caltrops over marked for death?


----------



## Cryosis00

GJ Blizz...Gambling is even more boring now.

Spend shards in 5 seconds. Get nothing. Feel great. Log off.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> GJ Blizz...Gambling is even more boring now.
> 
> Spend shards in 5 seconds. Get nothing. Feel great. Log off.


Yeah spending 500 shards to get like a handful of crappy belts always feels amazing


----------



## Fr0sty

double goblin rifts are amazing. and weirdly enough, all of my double goblin rifts happened on the same map.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> double goblin rifts are amazing. and weirdly enough, all of my double goblin rifts happened on the same map.


double goblin rifts?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> double goblin rifts?


yes, 2 massive packs of goblin inside a rift. getting one is allready rare,but a double is even rarer


----------



## lemans81

Yeah it was unreal, I ended up with at least 30 of each crafting mat, 5x each gem, 5xlegs, must have been 20+ goblins.


----------



## Rickles

Finding myself less and less drawn to logging in now, only hopped on last night to help a friend.


----------



## HeavyUser

Lol, guess what I just found gambling??? TASKER AND THEO muahahah


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Lol, guess what I just found gambling??? TASKER AND THEO muahahah


I can not tell you how many shards ive wasted trying to get some.


----------



## HeavyUser

I got it on my first gamble of the day, literally the fist click on the gloves. I'be only been trying for like 3-4 days so I feel very special lol. They have decent stats too. Once this updates you'll see the gloves on me:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HeavyUser-1312/hero/52370186


----------



## Rickles

Personally I hate the Kadala change... it was a great way to farm mats before, now I actively have to farm blue items...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Personally I hate the Kadala change... it was a great way to farm mats before, now I actively have to farm blue items...


This, blue items on T6 are literally more rare than legendaries.


----------



## DoomDash

I have too much blue mats. Did you guys make a ton of bracers?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have too much blue mats. Did you guys make a ton of bracers?


Aughlids, and it took forever to get a workable one.


----------



## yunshin

Got bored of my WD and decided to pick up my wizard again. Hunting for the remaining 3 pieces of the firebird set is quite annoying, especially when I have everything else ready to go, including furnace.


----------



## DoomDash

Roland's pretty legit. People need to give this more of a chance. I know there is better, but its under appreciated.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Roland's pretty legit. People need to give this more of a chance. I know there is better, but its under appreciated.


I like my rolands. Now that I finally got a piro manella it's pretty legit.


----------



## venom7

1)Is the rift guardian consider to be an elite?
I mean, does the gem bane of the powerful affect the rift guardian?

2)Also, does the gem wreath of lightning get additional damage if the build is lightning based?

3)what gem is considered to be better for 30+ grifts, wreath of lightning, invigorating gemstone or bane of the trapped? Witch one is better for cleaning the grift faster as a barb?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah it was unreal, I ended up with at least 30 of each crafting mat, 5x each gem, 5xlegs, must have been 20+ goblins.


that was amazing. I meant to go back and count the number of goblins we aggro'd. We kept thinking they were done and we'd run into 2 or 3 more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I got it on my first gamble of the day, literally the fist click on the gloves. I'be only been trying for like 3-4 days so I feel very special lol. They have decent stats too. Once this updates you'll see the gloves on me:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HeavyUser-1312/hero/52370186


damn, that is a nice roll. I think I only had AS (and not even VIT), and have since rolled 9.5% cc. Yours would probably give me 5% - 10% higher dmg, comparatively.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> 1)Is the rift guardian consider to be an elite?
> I mean, does the gem bane of the powerful affect the rift guardian?
> 
> 2)Also, does the gem wreath of lightning get additional damage if the build is lightning based?
> 
> 3)what gem is considered to be better for 30+ grifts, wreath of lightning, invigorating gemstone or bane of the trapped? Witch one is better for cleaning the grift faster as a barb?


I'm pretty sure anything not considered a trash mob is considered an elite, such as RG, keywardens, minions to champions, goblins, etc. Once I got bane of the powerful to 25, T6 elites and goblins started popping much faster.

I believe all legendary gems benefit from the elemental dmg that you have. so toxin gem benefits from poison, pain enhancer from physical, etc. I'm not sure if they are additive or multiplicative though.

I'm not familiar with Barb much, so I'd wait for Doom or one of the other higher level Barb players chime in.


----------



## DoomDash

Bane of the trapped is really good for most barb builds. I would say that, plus bane of powerful, gogok, are over all best for barb.


----------



## Fr0sty

urshi didnt spawn after a rift we did. on top of that my latency kept spiking so much.


----------



## DoomDash

Just beat tier 34 with Roland's. Was a good second level ( zombies ), but no conduit needed. I think I can go higher with some more RNG.

I also am experimenting with sweep + shield bash single target rune. Very good tactically since in mobs u always have wrath ( sweep weapon ), gain tons of life ( physical sweep rune ), and the single target shield bash takes down high priority targets extremely fast. Only problem is hard to keep wrath up with few targets in the area. Kind of plays like Furious Charge in that sense.


----------



## Crazy9000

Apparently Diablo 3 is a lot more popular then I thought. These numbers are also before 2.1/seasons, which I'm sure made a bunch more people play.

http://caas.raptr.com/most-played-pc-games-august-2014-league-of-legends-world-of-tanks-get-an-esports-boost/


----------



## DoomDash

Can't believe SC2 is not top 10 these days.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Can't believe SC2 is not top 10 these days.


HotS made the game unpopular.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> HotS made the game unpopular.


what's the reason for this?
is it I have to buy the game twice and soon thrice?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> HotS made the game unpopular.


I don't think that is entirely it, lots of little things done wrong.


----------



## hyujmn

Just broke into the 2man leaderboards on US servers!


----------



## DoomDash

Almost beat a 36 with my Roland's sader. Within 1 minute. I could DPS the boss down ( the part that really slows me down ), but keeping wrath up is basically impossible vs single target. Maybe If I had a boss that summons other monsters I would have had a chance.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

just a quick question. is DIII worth going back to? i haven't played it since a few months after release. people have been praising it recently and was thinking of picking it up again (my battle.net was hacked and they took over everything so i'd have to start fresh)


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah definitely worth it given that you haven't tried out ROS yet. Lots of contents to explore, find and grind.
Just don't push it too fast as everything is kinda easy now (easy drops make everything easy as well). If you're a competitive person then it's another story.


----------



## Alex132

Gone through about 40 RROG drops, not a single one with CHD or a socket.

Ugh. RROG farming is so slow.

Not to mention that basically everyone expects a free ride in bounty farming, I often do 3 or 4 of the 5 bounties by myself.... or you get random level 90 paragon guys tagging along with you at T6 ._.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah definitely worth it given that you haven't tried out ROS yet. Lots of contents to explore, find and grind.
> Just don't push it too fast as everything is kinda easy now (easy drops make everything easy as well). If you're a competitive person then it's another story.


fair enough i might actually give it another go.

what about later content?/endgame. i know the diablo games have never been lush with end game content. any new gear sets or something?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Gone through about 40 RROG drops, not a single one with CHD or a socket.
> 
> Ugh. RROG farming is so slow.
> 
> Not to mention that basically everyone expects a free ride in bounty farming, I often do 3 or 4 of the 5 bounties by myself.... or you get random level 90 paragon guys tagging along with you at T6 ._.


Just get the gift and use it on the best ring that you got, way easier than farming for that perfectly rolled ring.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Gone through about 40 RROG drops, not a single one with CHD or a socket.
> 
> Ugh. RROG farming is so slow.
> 
> Not to mention that basically everyone expects a free ride in bounty farming, I often do 3 or 4 of the 5 bounties by myself.... or you get random level 90 paragon guys tagging along with you at T6 ._.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get the gift and use it on the best ring that you got, way easier than farming for that perfectly rolled ring.
Click to expand...

Gifts only work on weapons


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Gifts only work on weapons


Wow, I actually did not know that. Well then there is no other way.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> fair enough i might actually give it another go.
> 
> what about later content?/endgame. i know the diablo games have never been lush with end game content. any new gear sets or something?


As I've said before, if you are competitive, end game content = climbing up the leader board.
You'll probably get your end-game set in a day or two if lucky playing solo, if there's someone who can carry you then it's just the matter of hours (w/o the need of being luck anymore).
Of course there are some hard to get gear e.g TnT if you're a DH. But that's probably it, climbing the leader board.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> fair enough i might actually give it another go.
> 
> what about later content?/endgame. i know the diablo games have never been lush with end game content. any new gear sets or something?
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said before, if you are competitive, end game content = climbing up the leader board.
> You'll probably get your end-game set in a day or two if lucky playing solo, if there's someone who can carry you then it's just the matter of hours (w/o the need of being luck anymore).
> Of course there are some hard to get gear e.g TnT if you're a DH. But that's probably it, climbing the leader board.
Click to expand...

TnT, Krider and WH are impossible to get ;_;


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Not impossible just too much RNG to get


----------



## jvill

Hey D3 elites!
Is Diablo 3 playable at higher res, downsampled? Like 2880x1620 or 3200x1800 downsampled to 1080p .. Are there bugs or issues with doing this?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yes and no.
Just the VGA gets a bit hotter.


----------



## jvill

Thanks man, that was a quick reply. But are the text or cursor get a little too small? Or it's handled well in this game?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

They do get smaller but not too small for my taste, so it depends on yours I guess.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> fair enough i might actually give it another go.
> 
> what about later content?/endgame. i know the diablo games have never been lush with end game content. any new gear sets or something?
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said before, if you are competitive, end game content = climbing up the leader board.
> You'll probably get your end-game set in a day or two if lucky playing solo, if there's someone who can carry you then it's just the matter of hours (w/o the need of being luck anymore).
> Of course there are some hard to get gear e.g TnT if you're a DH. But that's probably it, climbing the leader board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TnT, Krider and WH are impossible to get ;_;
Click to expand...

I am 449 on NonSeason and 371 Season.....I have Krinder on both, I have 3xWH total......I have spent 80% of all my shards on TnT, they are lies....they are a white whale just drawing you in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Not impossible just too much RNG to get


White Whale.....


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am 449 on NonSeason and 371 Season.....I have Krinder on both, I have 3xWH total......I have spent 80% of all my shards on TnT, they are lies....they are a white whale just drawing you in.
> White Whale.....


I gambled TnT using under 1k shards. The white whale is out there!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well what's so funny is until now I still haven't got that Bane of the trapped yet but everything else in quite a huge amount(Which I believe much harder to be found by others), and at least one godly each kind (tnt, krider, twh,calamity...)
And none comes from K, just easy random drops. Never trusted her lol.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am 449 on NonSeason and 371 Season.....I have Krinder on both, I have 3xWH total......I have spent 80% of all my shards on TnT, they are lies....they are a white whale just drawing you in.
> White Whale.....
> 
> 
> 
> I gambled TnT using under 1k shards. The white whale is out there!
Click to expand...

*accidentally bumps ban button*

*Disclaimer: This is a joke, I have never nor would I ban someone. Use of this post is strictly regulated and copyrighted, you must have explicit permission of the NFL, Kim Jong II, and crazy9000's mom to use this against me in any way. If you do use this you can be fined up to $0.25 and have your troll card suspended for up to 12 months.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I gambled TnT using under 1k shards. The white whale is out there!


But that story ended poorly for both sides LOL


----------



## HeavyUser

Lol you guys


----------



## kremtok

I've found 5 Tasker and Theo with my Demon Hunter. Gave 2 away, melted 1, kept 2. Still no Kridershot and my build could really use one.


----------



## lemans81

Gonna be a button pushin' kinda day.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

To be honest I find krider to be quite useless no matter what build I use. Just fun to toy around for a while...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am 449 on NonSeason and 371 Season.....I have Krinder on both, I have 3xWH total......I have spent 80% of all my shards on TnT, they are lies....they are a white whale just drawing you in.


Hit paragon 400 last night, no Krider, no WH, no TnT.

Been gambling for belts since paragon 100.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> To be honest I find krider to be quite useless no matter what build I use. Just fun to toy around for a while...


Using hungering arrow because no krider, but like I cannot not auto in fights








eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967


----------



## DoomDash

613 non-season, nearly 500 on season. Found probably 4-5 pairs of TnT total between the two.

4+ Witching hours ( One godly ).

No Krindreshot, no Calamity, in 400+ Hours of DH.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Gonna be a button pushin' kinda day.


Happy Gilmore: TAP TAP TAPAROO!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well what's so funny is until now I still haven't got that Bane of the trapped yet but everything else in quite a huge amount(Which I believe much harder to be found by others), and at least one godly each kind (tnt, krider, twh,calamity...)
> And none comes from K, just easy random drops. Never trusted her lol.


There's a 100% chance for gems to drop from greater rift guardian, there's no RNG involved in getting bane of the trapped







. You just need to get the other gems so it'll be forced to drop.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> *accidentally bumps ban button*
> 
> *Disclaimer: This is a joke, I have never nor would I ban someone. Use of this post is strictly regulated and copyrighted, you must have explicit permission of the NFL, Kim Jong II, and crazy9000's mom to use this against me in any way. If you do use this you can be fined up to $0.25 and have your troll card suspended for up to 12 months.


Something is fishy here...

In D3 news I am working on a zdps Monk and need some people to practice with later tonight if anyone wants in on some grifts


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 613 non-season, nearly 500 on season. Found probably 4-5 pairs of TnT total between the two.
> 
> 4+ Witching hours ( One godly ).
> 
> No Krindreshot, no Calamity, in 400+ Hours of DH.


I am so jealous of your Witching Hour drop. Been looking for WH before patch 2.1, it feels mythical.

The worst is the damn Vigilante belt has a very similar design








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> In D3 news I am working on a zdps Monk and need some people to practice with later tonight if anyone wants in on some grifts


Wish you didn't have to start over when you moved to US, don't have the effort to make 2 different characters for my EU friends and US friends.
At least with SC2 it didn't matter :/


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I am so jealous of your Witching Hour drop. Been looking for WH before patch 2.1, it feels mythical.
> 
> The worst is the damn Vigilante belt has a very similar design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you didn't have to start over when you moved to US, don't have the effort to make 2 different characters for my EU friends and US friends.
> 
> At least with SC2 it didn't matter :/


Well I am on seasons atm so if you want to make a new character I can PL you to 70.

All hail Nagato!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I am so jealous of your Witching Hour drop. Been looking for WH before patch 2.1, it feels mythical.
> 
> The worst is the damn Vigilante belt has a very similar design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you didn't have to start over when you moved to US, don't have the effort to make 2 different characters for my EU friends and US friends.
> 
> At least with SC2 it didn't matter :/
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am on seasons atm so if you want to make a new character I can PL you to 70.
> 
> All hail Nagato!
Click to expand...

Sounds good!

Add Fluke#2834, and I will probably have time to play tomorrow


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> Add Fluke#2834, and I will probably have time to play tomorrow


It's pretty dumb, but your EU and US friends lists aren't compatible... so you'll have to log in to US to check if anyone is online to help out or not.

The clans are separate too though, so you could PM Sainesk your battletag and request to join the OCN clan on US, and be able to ask if any members are willing to let you tag along to level your guy up.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> Add Fluke#2834, and I will probably have time to play tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty dumb, but your EU and US friends lists aren't compatible... so you'll have to log in to US to check if anyone is online to help out or not.
> 
> The clans are separate too though, so you could PM Sainesk your battletag and request to join the OCN clan on US, and be able to ask if any members are willing to let you tag along to level your guy up.
Click to expand...

Logged into US to check the name, and it came out as Fluke#2834.

But yeah, I meant friends in US to help powerlevel me too


----------



## Crazy9000

Blood shard guide to see how many you can expect to spend to get a specific item:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cM-s4e66ql2zsrkfkfKXmvVJ4zmngzxdzVLk9gvLvT8/htmlview?sle=true#gid=1718538849

Note: Europeans use period instead of comma.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, just a quick question.. Been trying to figure out 2 things.

1. When playing with 2 or more friends and we have an elite or 2 with lots of effixes my framerates drop to 3 or 4 fps. I notice that my gpu is only using 5-10% usage, and my cpu is using 50% usage.. Now I dont know if its a Ram thing cause all I have is 8gigs, or if there is some other bottle neck.. But it happens on my main rig and on my secondary rig which has a Ati card in it.. This is when we are playing in the same room, so I know the Internet/LAN inst a problem.

2. Goblin portal.. We have been trying for almost a week now and cannot get a gob to drop one? We are in adventure mode and just running around most of act 3 or highlands. We will kille 10-20 gobs a night and still no portal... We doing something wrong or does it just take this dang long?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question.. Been trying to figure out 2 things.
> 
> 1. When playing with 2 or more friends and we have an elite or 2 with lots of effixes my framerates drop to 3 or 4 fps. I notice that my gpu is only using 5-10% usage, and my cpu is using 50% usage.. Now I dont know if its a Ram thing cause all I have is 8gigs, or if there is some other bottle neck.. But it happens on my main rig and on my secondary rig which has a Ati card in it.. This is when we are playing in the same room, so I know the Internet/LAN inst a problem.
> 
> 2. Goblin portal.. We have been trying for almost a week now and cannot get a gob to drop one? We are in adventure mode and just running around most of act 3 or highlands. We will kille 10-20 gobs a night and still no portal... We doing something wrong or does it just take this dang long?


Goblin portals are rare. That's really the crux of it all. Drop rate is supposed to be 2% or 1 portal for ever 50 goblins. My personal experience has been closer to 1 portal for ever 200 goblins.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's a 100% chance for gems to drop from greater rift guardian, there's no RNG involved in getting bane of the trapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You just need to get the other gems so it'll be forced to drop.


Oops my fault, I mean Boon of the Hoarder







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question.. Been trying to figure out 2 things.
> 
> 1. When playing with 2 or more friends and we have an elite or 2 with lots of effixes my framerates drop to 3 or 4 fps. I notice that my gpu is only using 5-10% usage, and my cpu is using 50% usage.. Now I dont know if its a Ram thing cause all I have is 8gigs, or if there is some other bottle neck.. But it happens on my main rig and on my secondary rig which has a Ati card in it.. This is when we are playing in the same room, so I know the Internet/LAN inst a problem.
> 
> 2. Goblin portal.. We have been trying for almost a week now and cannot get a gob to drop one? We are in adventure mode and just running around most of act 3 or highlands. We will kille 10-20 gobs a night and still no portal... We doing something wrong or does it just take this dang long?


Well the framerates drop is there for almost everyone so I think it has something to do with the game itself not end-user fault.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Goblin portals are rare. That's really the crux of it all. Drop rate is supposed to be 2% or 1 portal for ever 50 goblins. My personal experience has been closer to 1 portal for ever 200 goblins.


Glad I got mine already, been helping friends and family farm for theirs with no luck, even thought about letting the Gob open his portal and try to jump in a head of him but I am pretty sure thats not how it works


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

another quick question. is wizard still as good as it was on launch? blizz and their nerfing i have my concerns


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> another quick question. is wizard still as good as it was on launch? blizz and their nerfing i have my concerns


Wizard is currently very strong again after the Firebird set buff. Still no where near CM status, but still strong nonetheless.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wizard is currently very strong again after the Firebird set buff. Still no where near CM status, but still strong nonetheless.


awesome might roll with that. cheers buddy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> awesome might roll with that. cheers buddy


There are tons of T6 capable of builds, but Firebird is the only one capable of higher level rifts.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> awesome might roll with that. cheers buddy
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of T6 capable of builds, but Firebird is the only one capable of higher level rifts.
Click to expand...

makes me sad that my Archon build isn't as good it seems









Spent so long getting tons of CDR.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Archon is good, just isn't the best anymore. T6 capable post 2.1 is somewhat T4 capable pre 2.1 alike


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Archon is good, just isn't the best anymore. T6 capable post 2.1 is somewhat T4 capable pre 2.1 alike


I could do T3 just fine, but my toughness is way too low for archon now. I need like 7mil+


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Have you tried wearing Unity with an immortal follower?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Have you tried wearing Unity with an immortal follower?


I more meant in T6 Public games.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I more meant in T6 Public games.


people still play in pubs? every time I enter a pub it seems every one is just standing around like is singles night at the locale pub


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> people still play in pubs? every time I enter a pub it seems every one is just standing around like is singles night at the locale pub


That was quite common when only one person payed for the rift, but much less so now that the cost is shared among all players.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> people still play in pubs? every time I enter a pub it seems every one is just standing around like is singles night at the locale pub


lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> people still play in pubs? every time I enter a pub it seems every one is just standing around like is singles night at the locale pub
> 
> 
> 
> That was quite common when only one person payed for the rift, but much less so now that the cost is shared among all players.
Click to expand...

Yeah back then I just payed for rifts because I had (and still do) over a thousand rift stones.

That RROG and GOW man.


----------



## DoomDash

It's amazing how much D3 ruined the atmosphere of Diablo compared to 1 and 2. Again I still really like D3 but it completely failed in terms of atmosphere and feeling for me. D1 and D2 were extremely memorable with a very creepy feel, party because of the music, partly because of the look and sound of the game.

Blizzard should have never let Matt Uelmen go, soundtrack was a huge part of it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It's amazing how much D3 ruined the atmosphere of Diablo compared to 1 and 2. Again I still really like D3 but it completely failed in terms of atmosphere and feeling for me. D1 and D2 were extremely memorable with a very creepy feel, party because of the music, partly because of the look and sound of the game.
> 
> Blizzard should have never let Matt Uelmen go, soundtrack was a huge part of it.


D2 also felt a lot like you were 'exploring' the map, everything felt interesting to find out and discover - with tons of cool little things and animations. Whereas in D3 it more feels like "UGH I have to go here AGAIN?!"


----------



## MistaBernie

Finally got my Flying Dragon last night --



Like to get a gift so I can reroll the socket to either LOH or LPSS (if I even can, of course).

Now to get a Witching Hour..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Finally got my Flying Dragon last night --
> 
> 
> 
> Like to get a gift so I can reroll the socket to either LOH or LPSS (if I even can, of course).
> 
> Now to get a Witching Hour..


I don't know much about monk weeps so maybe it's different, but that damage roll seems really low...?


----------



## MistaBernie

like the actual DPS roll? Seems okay to me. I'm not going to lie, I'd love for it to be better, but I'll take it. I spent a LOT of time pre 2.1 looking for a real Monk weapon (I was using a 2h mace whose DPS was somewhat similar) but for my build it's awesome..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> like the actual DPS roll? Seems okay to me. I'm not going to lie, I'd love for it to be better, but I'll take it. I spent a LOT of time pre 2.1 looking for a real Monk weapon (I was using a 2h mace whose DPS was somewhat similar) but for my build it's awesome..


That's not what I meant, sorry for being unclear. What I was trying to say is that if your 2H damage roll is supposed to go up to 1700+ for example and you are currently at 1593 for your max roll, you may want to reconsider re-rolling socket for something else and try to roll the lightning min-max affix to whatever elemental but closer to the max values for min-max. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## MistaBernie

ah, yeah, makes sense. LIghtning doesn't even really help the build all that much TBH.. I was messing around with it on T5 for giggles yesterday because I had just thrown everything together and most of the stuff I was encountering was melting pretty well. That said, I think I'd have to modify my rotation a little (switch mantras) to another one if I don't have the healing I need on the weap for survivability.. That said, I'll probably farm a gift and try to reroll better holy numbers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> ah, yeah, makes sense. LIghtning doesn't even really help the build all that much TBH.. I was messing around with it on T5 for giggles yesterday because I had just thrown everything together and most of the stuff I was encountering was melting pretty well. That said, I think I'd have to modify my rotation a little (switch mantras) to another one if I don't have the healing I need on the weap for survivability.. That said, I'll probably farm a gift and try to reroll better holy numbers.


I am not sure that the elemental type of weapons actually matters unless its a skill that uses the weapon elemental or basic attack. Someone can clarify that though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Also, if you re-roll damage, you won't need a gift since your weapon came with a socket.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question.. Been trying to figure out 2 things.
> 
> 1. When playing with 2 or more friends and we have an elite or 2 with lots of effixes my framerates drop to 3 or 4 fps. I notice that my gpu is only using 5-10% usage, and my cpu is using 50% usage.. Now I dont know if its a Ram thing cause all I have is 8gigs, or if there is some other bottle neck.. But it happens on my main rig and on my secondary rig which has a Ati card in it.. This is when we are playing in the same room, so I know the Internet/LAN inst a problem.
> 
> 2. Goblin portal.. We have been trying for almost a week now and cannot get a gob to drop one? We are in adventure mode and just running around most of act 3 or highlands. We will kille 10-20 gobs a night and still no portal... We doing something wrong or does it just take this dang long?


Just killed another 15~20 last night again, still nothing.. ugh starting to get old, should be able to get 1 to open a dang portal.. Pulln my hair out lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just killed another 15~20 last night again, still nothing.. ugh starting to get old, should be able to get 1 to open a dang portal.. Pulln my hair out lol.


I personally killed over 100 goblins before I finally got another.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> ah, yeah, makes sense. LIghtning doesn't even really help the build all that much TBH.. I was messing around with it on T5 for giggles yesterday because I had just thrown everything together and most of the stuff I was encountering was melting pretty well. That said, I think I'd have to modify my rotation a little (switch mantras) to another one if I don't have the healing I need on the weap for survivability.. That said, I'll probably farm a gift and try to reroll better holy numbers.


Damage type on weapon doesn't matter.

I would just roll the straight damage too, then you don't need a gift, and the weapon will do a lot of damage.


----------



## DoomDash

The damage type on weapons was supposed to matter, but I guess it made things too complicated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> The damage type on weapons was supposed to matter, but I guess it made things too complicated.


With the exception of Cold, elemental effects are just for show is how I understood it. Then again, coming from a dev team that didn't know how to adjust values if it didn't involve multiplying or dividing by 2. It would have been a total disaster methinks.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the elemental damage mattering on weapons would make it too hard to get the right gear anyways.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Logged into US to check the name, and it came out as Fluke#2834.
> 
> But yeah, I meant friends in US to help powerlevel me too


I'll add ya when I get home tonight.


----------



## Rickles

As a wizard, with around 2 mil fire dps I can clear regular trash mobs with a single apoc blizzard on T3 and into T4, so yes I feel that wizard is much stronger in terms of firebirds. I currently run quiet a few defensive passives as my hydra/blizz and black hole will get the fire birds ticks to around 60m damage so I don't need anymore really. When I go pure offensive and get some good boost from group buffs I can get those ticks over 110m but my defense goes down a lot.

Personally I'd love to try different elemental builds but there is nothing that I've been able to build up that is even close. Although throwing in a mirror ball I can switch out black hole to magic missle combust if there is enough CC in the group.

Update is fun for a few weeks, but I'm too the point now where I'll play a good 3 hours with no upgrades and I can't motivate myself to do it. I could get my gems to 25 but meh..


----------



## Penryn

I am not running blizzard on my wizard... I just don't like it. I currently have this setup: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Penryn-1859/hero/53556206

I like the duplicates since they help with my own CC. Rather than Blizzard I run energy Twister with Gale Force rune since it increases fire damage 15%.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

As soon as I convert my gear from Blizzard to Hydra, I too am dumping Blizzard. It's just such a BORING build...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As soon as I convert my gear from Blizzard to Hydra, I too am dumping Blizzard. It's just such a BORING build...


I agree. I am going to farm a few more items then try out an arcane build I've got an idea on.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Also, if you re-roll damage, you won't need a gift since your weapon came with a socket.


No it didn't, I rolled off +skill damage for the socket..


----------



## aberrero

Battle.net has D3/ROS for $19.99 each for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Battle.net has D3/ROS for $19.99 each for anyone who is interested.


http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16092068/save-50-on-diablo-iii-and-reaper-of-souls-30-09-2014


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16092068/save-50-on-diablo-iii-and-reaper-of-souls-30-09-2014


Can Europeans buy from the US store, where it costs $20 instead of E20?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Can Europeans buy from the US store, where it costs $20 instead of E20?


It is possible with some trickery...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> No it didn't, I rolled off +skill damage for the socket..


Oh.... I thought you were talking about re-rolling socket. Was not aware that rolled something into socket. My apologies then!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> No it didn't, I rolled off +skill damage for the socket..


well,that was a big mistake. now that flying dragon is meh

with the elemental damage range rerolled for max you would've had a 3800dps flying dragon.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just killed another 15~20 last night again, still nothing.. ugh starting to get old, should be able to get 1 to open a dang portal.. Pulln my hair out lol.


I bought the game Saturday and I'm really just trying to learn as much as I can... but I found a goblin portal yesterday







I was partied with a friend who said it was extremely lucky, reading this I guess it was!


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I bought the game Saturday and I'm really just trying to learn as much as I can... but I found a goblin portal yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was partied with a friend who said it was extremely lucky, reading this I guess it was!


I have been playing for a while and have yet to see a Goblin Portal


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I bought the game Saturday and I'm really just trying to learn as much as I can... but I found a goblin portal yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was partied with a friend who said it was extremely lucky, reading this I guess it was!


I ran into mine pretty early on as well. I feel like I have been pretty lucky throughout the game so far. If you haven't already, join the OCN clan. They have been a great group to play with.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I ran into mine pretty early on as well. I feel like I have been pretty lucky throughout the game so far. If you haven't already, join the OCN clan. They have been a great group to play with.


Are the OCN clan members mostly EU or US? I'm from the UK. I'll request to join when I have 100 posts on here (OP lists that as a requirement). It'll give me a bit more time to learn the game and not be a nub


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I have been playing for a while and have yet to see a Goblin Portal


it took a month for me to finally find one, but when i did, i found 2. made a cool 100mil in a day.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I ran into mine pretty early on as well. I feel like I have been pretty lucky throughout the game so far. If you haven't already, join the OCN clan. They have been a great group to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the OCN clan members mostly EU or US? I'm from the UK. I'll request to join when I have 100 posts on here (OP lists that as a requirement). It'll give me a bit more time to learn the game and not be a nub
Click to expand...

We are mostly US but a few UK, honestly I don't know about EU as I just don't ask where people are from. You should pm op and let him make the call if you need to wait of if an exception could be made. We were all new once and I have yet to run into anyone who is anything but cool to hang out with.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> We are mostly US but a few UK, honestly I don't know about EU as I just don't ask where people are from. You should pm op and let him make the call if you need to wait of if an exception could be made. We were all new once and I have yet to run into anyone who is anything but cool to hang out with.


Warn him to be careful because you'll steal his TNT.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Are the OCN clan members mostly EU or US? I'm from the UK. I'll request to join when I have 100 posts on here (OP lists that as a requirement). It'll give me a bit more time to learn the game and not be a nub


US for sure. over 91 members last I checked.


----------



## Crazy9000

Any suggestions on what to do with my new wizard?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53917782


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do with my new wizard?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53917782


Move to a source and a good 1h..

I'm looking for a burning axe or a good sunkeeper.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Any suggestions on what to do with my new wizard?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53917782


Here are my recommendations:

- My understanding is Hexing Pants is rather useless for that build
- Get a nice Furnace/Maximus. If that is not possible, a nice Sunkeeper/Sparker with a Firebird Eye that has a high fire% buff
- I would consider dropping Litany for Unity or SoJ depending on if you are playing by yourself and have a follower with Unity
- I personally would dump Blackthorne amulet for either Countess or one of the elemental immunity ammy
- I would drop the belt for String of Ears or Witching Hour depending on if you need damage or survivability
- I would drop the FB gloves for a Magefist and drop Hexing pants for FB pants


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Move to a source and a good 1h..
> 
> I'm looking for a burning axe or a good sunkeeper.


I crafted a decent devestator (slightly better then sankis damage wise, but obviously missing the secondary), but with the best source I've found so far it did significantly less damage. I'll try it again once I find firebirds source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here are my recommendations:
> 
> - My understanding is Hexing Pants is rather useless for that build
> - Get a nice Furnace/Maximus. If that is not possible, a nice Sunkeeper/Sparker with a Firebird Eye that has a high fire% buff
> - I would consider dropping Litany for Unity or SoJ depending on if you are playing by yourself and have a follower with Unity
> - I personally would dump Blackthorne amulet for either Countess or one of the elemental immunity ammy
> - I would drop the belt for String of Ears or Witching Hour depending on if you need damage or survivability
> - I would drop the FB gloves for a Magefist and drop Hexing pants for FB pants


What am I missing with the hexing pants? I've got a good pair of magefist (unrolled, 19% fire and 10% crit chance) I guess I can test them, but I don't see how they could come close to the hexing pants. I have only played for about an hour with the set completed though, so I haven't actually tested anything.

As for the jewelry, you probably noticed the cold % on amulet







. I'll start gambling amulets after I get a FB source. If I ever find a fire % SoJ, I'll throw that on.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Warn him to be careful because you'll steal his TNT.


LOL! I was in a group last night with Crazy and Fr0sty and Fr0sty got TnT. I thought "hey, Crazy can finally get his TnT!" Then I remembered it was lemans who needed them (Crazy has a badass pair). :\ I suppose it wouldn't have mattered anyway as I believe these were from Kadala.

There are good peeps in the OCN clan. I've gotten plenty of free caches, higher level GRifts than I can do solo, Rifting, ubers, etc. As for the goblin vault - I got my first "big one" with the OCN clan (T6 with 4 players) and earned over 100mil at once. I've gotten the portal 4 times now at para 260-ish, so I guess I've been fortunate. I've gotten that butthole Whimsydale goblin 3 times. What a waste. They could have done something cool there like a special drop or mats to build something.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Are the OCN clan members mostly EU or US? I'm from the UK. I'll request to join when I have 100 posts on here (OP lists that as a requirement). It'll give me a bit more time to learn the game and not be a nub


Send me a PM with your battletag and request to join the clan in game and i'll accept. I far prefer people who bring value/a good environment to the clan than someone who meets the requirements by spam posting their way in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Alright well I looked up hexing pants and firebird dot, here's what I found-

-The damage is snapshotted at the moment the firebird dot is applied, so if you happen to be not moving at that moment, you are losing 25% damage. ouch

-Firebirds % to activate the forever burn dot is based on sheet DPS, which hexing pants raise. Elemental % damage however, is not added to sheet DPS, so the dot is a little easier to activate.

So I guess the hexing pants are a little bit risky. I was wondering why I would have much higher ticks on some elite packs then others, so that must be it. Maybe now that I'm aware of that I can change play style a bit... will require some more tests







. Definitely not worth it if magefist end up coming close in DPS anyways though.


----------



## aberrero

So is a goblin portal a dropped item that you use or is it the actual portal that the goblin makes when he is trying to run away?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> So is a goblin portal a dropped item that you use or is it the actual portal that the goblin makes when he is trying to run away?


When you kill a goblin, there is a small (under 5%) chance that he will open a portal to the treasure realm that you can enter. Only people who were in the game at the time you killed the goblin can enter the portal.

The is much gold to be found inside, and a boss fight that gives you a very good gem for getting gold with.


----------



## Devil Inc

I had an encounter with one of the rainbow varieties, boy was that interesting. I don't recall what goodies I got from the area, but it was fun.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I hate rainbow goblin, few weeks ago when I tried to farm for a realm portal but instead saw lots of rainbow gobs, really frustrating.


----------



## lemans81

Seriously guys in the clan who are struggling, ask for help. There are several of us who have had good luck and don't mind passing it along. I won't name others but this clan is full of great people so ask in the clan chat.

There are a few that never talk and I guess if thats your thing it fine b7t I think the people of this clan are why I log in daily.

And for instance yesterdayi helped level wla guy from 0-70 then we rifted, someone else rifted when I left and today 26 hours after creating he told me he had a full M6 Demon Hunter. So speak up. Say hi...complain about how tasker gloves are a conspiracy and that we should ban shift for bringing them up.

Ok end rant.


----------



## aberrero

I just started a crusader on Normal, and 30 minutes in on level 7 I come across a rainbow goblin.

I think I managed to get a grand total of around 2000 gold out of it. :/


----------



## Zorton

Hey All,
I just started playing D3:ROS on PC in the last week. Up to this point, had played it a lot on PS3 and then the Ultimate Edition version on XB1.
Thought I would mix it up and start from scratch on PC.
Playing as a Wizard and just finished ACT V on Hard.
Using the Frozen Orb build..
Quite literally addicted at the moment lol.
Any advice welcome...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Firebird.


----------



## Crazy9000

Made lots of big upgrades, and found the gear to try out all the suggestions. Completed a level 30 grift, and got the cindercoat with the blood shards before logging off.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53917782

Is there a better gem to use then the toxin one?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Seriously guys in the clan who are struggling, ask for help. There are several of us who have had good luck and don't mind passing it along. I won't name others but this clan is full of great people so ask in the clan chat.
> 
> There are a few that never talk and I guess if thats your thing it fine b7t I think the people of this clan are why I log in daily.
> 
> And for instance yesterdayi helped level wla guy from 0-70 then we rifted, someone else rifted when I left and today 26 hours after creating he told me he had a full M6 Demon Hunter. So speak up. Say hi...complain about how tasker gloves are a conspiracy and that we should ban shift for bringing them up.
> 
> Ok end rant.


----------



## capreppy

I started a Seasonal Crusader build last night. As I have no other season characters, paragon is ZERO and gold is zero.

Short of grinding out to 70 in solo, how can one quickly level up? Suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. I'm home for the next two weeks (typically travel) and want to get a season build up and running and be able to run with the big boys









edit: what happens to your characters at the end of the season? Is there someplace I can read up on this?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I started a Seasonal Crusader build last night. As I have no other season characters, paragon is ZERO and gold is zero.
> 
> Short of grinding out to 70 in solo, how can one quickly level up? Suggestions are GREATLY appreciated. I'm home for the next two weeks (typically travel) and want to get a season build up and running and be able to run with the big boys


Easiest way is to run with someone who can carry you on T6. Power leveling to 70 should take about half an hour to an hour. After that, your fate lies with RNG.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Easiest way is to run with someone who can carry you on T6. Power leveling to 70 should take about half an hour to an hour. After that, your fate lies with RNG.


Thank you. I'll see if I can find someone to help me either sometime today or this evening.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Thank you. I'll see if I can find someone to help me either sometime today or this evening.


There are quite a few uber powerful D3 players in the OCN clan that would probably be able to help.


----------



## DFroN

I just found another goblin portal, this time it took me to a vault. Is that as rare as the rainbow gobs? I made millions plus 4 legendaries!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Send me a PM with your battletag and request to join the clan in game and i'll accept. I far prefer people who bring value/a good environment to the clan than someone who meets the requirements by spam posting their way in.


Thanks, I tried searching for the clan but didn't realise Battlenet keeps the regions separate (I'm EU)







So i'll have to make a new US hero one day to join.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I just found another goblin portal, this time it took me to a vault. Is that as rare as the rainbow gobs? I made millions plus 4 legendaries!
> Thanks, I tried searching for the clan but didn't realise Battlenet keeps the regions separate (I'm EU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i'll have to make a new US hero one day to join.


Rainbow gobs don't seem that rare. Unless the level has a piñata, they are usually not worth it though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> I just found another goblin portal, this time it took me to a vault. Is that as rare as the rainbow gobs? I made millions plus 4 legendaries!
> Thanks, I tried searching for the clan but didn't realise Battlenet keeps the regions separate (I'm EU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i'll have to make a new US hero one day to join.
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow gobs don't seem that rare. Unless the level has a piñata, they are usually not worth it though.
Click to expand...

I didn't think Rainbow Goblins meant anything other than an easy way to get into Whimsyshare/dale.

I have ignored like 3-4.


----------



## slickwilly

If I want to go to the land of rainbows and unicorns I will use my staff, used to be you had to have a staff for a given level to be able to access that level of Whimsy-shire, mine is Hell level but I can use it to open a portal in T4 and Whimsy will show level T4


----------



## Sainesk

Whimsyshire is only good for Spectrum transmog now. Back in the day when it dropped the best loot and all monsters were (still are) only melee (besides ranged elite affixes) it was way more efficient to farm as a glass cannon DH than act 3/4.


----------



## yahu

I bought the below from Craigslist for only $10. Now I just need to figure out how to get it into the game and I win!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I bought the below from Craigslist for only $10. Now I just need to figure out how to get it into the game and I win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DoomDash

On seasons:


----------



## Zorton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> On seasons:


Wow - well done mate. I just hit Paragon 27 - playing in online Public games. Bit slow and have yet to find any decent gear... ;_(


----------



## Zorton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


That on PC or console ??


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorton*
> 
> That on PC or console ??


Console. Broken stuff on console.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Wow. If only it was on PC then Grift 100 would be a joke.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Console. Broken stuff on console.


cant wait to see the videos people make about greater rifts 100 on console when they will receive 2.1 patch..

it will show blizzard how much hacking needs to be done to win at the game.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> On seasons:


Nerd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That on PC or console ??
Click to expand...

And someone wants to cheat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Console. Broken stuff on console.
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see the videos people make about greater rifts 100 on console when they will receive 2.1 patch..
> 
> it will show blizzard how much hacking needs to be done to win at the game.
Click to expand...

Wait, consoles actually have this?

Hurrdurr consoles are teh bezt for anti-cheats


----------



## HeavyUser

Found a decent Rhen'ho Flayer last night:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/HeavyUser-1312/hero/52370186


----------



## Zorton

@HeavyUser - can you please tell me how you get a screenshot like that from battle.net (of your chars inventory, etc)??
Many Thanks !!

EDIT - Ignore this...found it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Found one of these yesterday night. Now to figure out what to reroll...


----------



## Akadaka

They need to bring trading back... we need to keep telling blizzard wh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found one of these yesterday night. Now to figure out what to reroll...


Attack Speed ofc


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Found one of these yesterday night. Now to figure out what to reroll...


atk spd for socket to put a leg gem in it.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just joined the OCN clan. EVENinEDEN in game...dont be shy!










~GR 35 Sentry DH


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> They need to bring trading back... we need to keep telling blizzard wh
> Attack Speed ofc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> atk spd for socket to put a leg gem in it.


Agreed!


----------



## lemans81




----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*


reroll reduces resource costs for CHC.

Also what is your CHC? from that 13% increase for just ~9%, it must be below 50%...?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, not the best TnT, but it beats a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reroll reduces resource costs for CHC.
> 
> Also what is your CHC? from that 13% increase for just ~9%, it must be below 50%...?
Click to expand...

What 13% increase? Its a decrease in paper dps...toughness goes up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not the best TnT, but it beats a sharp stick in the eye.
Click to expand...

Yeah my first pair in over 402 paragon on season and 449 in non season. I have spent north of 60,000 shards(have nearly a dozen frostburns lol) on kadala.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah my first pair in over 402 paragon on season and 449 in non season. I have spent north of 60,000 shards(have nearly a dozen frostburns lol) on kadala.


I feel that pain... I got my 45% at paragon 375, after spending every shard since Parargon 50 or so on gloves. The funny thing is that I spammed two back to back with identical affixs, save for 3 point different dex. Exactly back to back, like I nearly crapped my pants. Neither rolled with CHD or CHC...so I am still rollin'


----------



## slickwilly

I have yet to find a set of TNT gloves, I was given a set though that were very similar to inedenimadam's, I re-rolled the cost reduc for CHC and use them on my DH, the 49% IAS for pets works rel well with Marauders 4 piece set bonus


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have yet to find a set of TNT gloves, I was given a set though that were very similar to inedenimadam's, I re-rolled the cost reduc for CHC and use them on my DH, the 49% IAS for pets works rel well with Marauders 4 piece set bonus


Works better with the 6









I have got all of the right pieces in all of the right places, but none are trifecta, until I get some more ChC in my build, I am stuck at ~GR 36.


----------



## DoomDash

So lame it comes at such a cost. Perma wrath was so much fun, barbs felt completely right back then.


----------



## kremtok

I've been wanting one of these for ages. When I finally get it, it's so terrible that I wish I'd never laid eyes on it.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

That bow, even with best possible roll, is still a piece of crap...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> That bow, even with best possible roll, is still a piece of crap...


Not if used correctly. Used in a cold DH build with EA - Frost Arrow as your primary attack works really well. Just not as good as the benefits from a GG Etrayu. Clan mate used his while waiting for Etrayu.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Not if used correctly. Used in a cold DH build with EA - Frost Arrow as your primary attack works really well. Just not as good as the benefits from a GG Etrayu. Clan mate used his while waiting for Etrayu.


Honestly the difference between kridershot and any random bow is little to none. The only reason to use kridershot would be to proc an "on hit" effect, and I haven't found any combo where that's a good idea.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well thing is in whatever build you find krider ok or "awesome", other bow/xbow will pretty much perform the same, or even better if it's an Xbow w exact same break point. The additional dmg from self-cast EA is just too insignificant to notice on higher grift. And you probably don't need it on grifts where the dmg is noticeable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> That bow, even with best possible roll, is still a piece of crap...


I ran a few rifts with a lightning DH, giving up the rucksack for slowed down lightning, he needed the extra damage. I am pretty sure the top US DH right now is using a variation that includes one (meticulous bolts+Krindershot).
Turns out it was a helltrapper, and he is now #2


----------



## slickwilly

I need to level a few gems and have hit a Grift wall at 24 solo, I can do 25 but not in time for a keystone level. I am looking for help with Grifts up to level 30, I am on most week nights from 4 to 8 west coast time, I play on the Americas server and will play my Crusader, 9 mil damage and 12 mil toughness.

I am also available to help others as I can.

I am in the community chat.


----------



## Alex132

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967

Do you guys think it's worth searching for a Kridershot with Kadala?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth searching for a Kridershot with Kadala?


Absolutely not. You should be spending sharts on Tasker and Theo and nothing else.

Edit to add: Nice Etrayu...better than both of mine.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/28329967
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth searching for a Kridershot with Kadala?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. You should be spending sharts on Tasker and Theo and nothing else.
> 
> Edit to add: Nice Etrayu...better than both of mine.
Click to expand...

That Etrayu was like from patch 2.0









I am actually going for The Witching Hour belt with Kadala right now :/


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That Etrayu was like from patch 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually going for The Witching Hour belt with Kadala right now :/


The worst rolled taskers with the wrong main stat would be tons better then a perfect witching hour







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That Etrayu was like from patch 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually going for The Witching Hour belt with Kadala right now :/
> 
> 
> 
> The worst rolled taskers with the wrong main stat would be tons better then a perfect witching hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

But I feel like I am more likely to get a WH than TnT.

Knowing me, I'll get neither.

I worked so hard for my GoW - they're hard to let go of


----------



## OC'ing Noob

List of White Whales:

- Wand of Woh
- Furnace
- Fire SoJ
- Dex Countess Amulet








It's going to take a while...


----------



## yahu

^I lucked out with Furnace. I've gotten two on my WD, both of which are pretty good, the 2nd being better than the first (in stash ATM so I can't get a screenshot). Unfortunately my jade build is on hold as I can't get an okay Quetz to drop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Console. Broken stuff on console.


yep - I saw this on the local Craigslist for "only" $10. So lame.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The worst rolled taskers with the wrong main stat would be tons better then a perfect witching hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can vouch for that. My TnT are from my WD (spent over 50k shards and got nothing, then they "just dropped" in seasons). Not the best stats, and INT primary, but I have been using them on my WD. My Marauder's gloves are ~15% more dmg but I can't hit the breakpoint with them unless I sacrifice elsewhere.

White whale for me are:
- SMK ceremonial knife (yeah right)
- Witching Hour (never gotten one, but I have an old lvl60 one in non-season)
- TnT on DH (though I haven't been searching too hard)
- Hellfire with decent stats (at least you can farm these, but so many souls...)
- Quetz mask (I have one in seasons that is complete trash, but I have a couple in non-season)
- Rhen ceremonial knife (can't get one to drop in seasons! I have a few in non-seasons)
- any decent amulet that stops specific dmg types

I've never gotten frostburns, but I don't currently have a build that would use them over other gloves. I also just recently got my first pair of ice climbers from season or non-season.


----------



## DoomDash

I was really only looking for a furnace, and barb is lame, so that's why I haven't been playing much.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The worst rolled taskers with the wrong main stat would be tons better then a perfect witching hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well only if it helped you reach the few next solid BP tierS







otherwise I think it would be very complicated to say which one is better here as that would be a trade(off?) between dmg/hit & no. of hits per rotation if the difference was just 1 tier.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> List of White Whales:
> 
> - Wand of Woh
> - Furnace
> - Fire SoJ
> - Dex Countess Amulet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to take a while...


found them all but threw away furnace... yes back in 2.0
the xmog is the only evidence


----------



## jvill

Hi again D3 elites,
just a new player here, and I think I'm getting addicted.

Anyway, is there a plan for Sunwuko or Inna's Set for the blacksmith? Or do I have to rely on my luck with loots and gambling with Kadala.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Luck, that's all you got.


----------



## Slaughter

Requested to join the community last night - Slaughter#1397


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Hi again D3 elites,
> just a new player here, and I think I'm getting addicted.
> 
> Anyway, is there a plan for Sunwuko or Inna's Set for the blacksmith? Or do I have to rely on my luck with loots and gambling with Kadala.
> 
> Thanks


As Mr. Cigar said, it is luck. You cannot find items that have plans and you cannot find plans for items that can be found.









Sunwuko's took a while for me to drop and I'm still missing the ammy. Inna's on the otherhand has probably given me a good 15-20 souls so far.









*edit: Double posting like its my first day*


----------



## inedenimadam

Tried out the 4.15 BP last night, have to give up the SoJ to put in an Orobus with no soc for the 15% AS. I think it is bugged, actually I think sentries in general are bugged, as sometimes they dont take a target, but the 4.15 BP seems to really bring the bug out. Standing in front of a sentry pile, less than 1/2 screen away from an elite pack, and they dont do jack. Also not so convinced that the speed increase is worth giving up the SoJ and a gem spot. My sheet DPS is through the roof with the set up, but I am definitely slower taking out elites and guardians.


----------



## HeavyUser

Anyone having issues logging into the US servers?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Anyone having issues logging into the US servers?


Tuesday morning maintenance right? I dont know, I have not tried, I am just assuming like every other Tuesday morning.


----------



## HeavyUser

Back in : )


----------



## DarkRyder

lucasjcdr#1363 << battletag, if you catch me on join my game.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Tried out the 4.15 BP last night, have to give up the SoJ to put in an Orobus with no soc for the 15% AS. I think it is bugged, actually I think sentries in general are bugged, as sometimes they dont take a target, but the 4.15 BP seems to really bring the bug out. Standing in front of a sentry pile, less than 1/2 screen away from an elite pack, and they dont do jack. Also not so convinced that the speed increase is worth giving up the SoJ and a gem spot. My sheet DPS is through the roof with the set up, but I am definitely slower taking out elites and guardians.


I've noticed that too. Sentries won't target elites first. They'll clear all the trash around it and then go to the elite. I've placed sentries down next to an elite pack and have seen the sentries turn around and shoot at trash 50 yds away. Then once that trash is cleared, there's a definite delay in getting back on target with the Elites.

Also, I've been messing around with the 4.15 BP as well. I was lucky to have found a Nat's Ring that rolled almost perfectly trifecta. I rolled off the Dex for CD. Sheet DPS in game shows right around 1.9m but I'm not too sure it's much better than my 2.84 Etrayu build with all the right pieces.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Tried out the 4.15 BP last night, have to give up the SoJ to put in an Orobus with no soc for the 15% AS. I think it is bugged, actually I think sentries in general are bugged, as sometimes they dont take a target, but the 4.15 BP seems to really bring the bug out. Standing in front of a sentry pile, less than 1/2 screen away from an elite pack, and they dont do jack. Also not so convinced that the speed increase is worth giving up the SoJ and a gem spot. My sheet DPS is through the roof with the set up, but I am definitely slower taking out elites and guardians.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too. Sentries won't target elites first. They'll clear all the trash around it and then go to the elite. I've placed sentries down next to an elite pack and have seen the sentries turn around and shoot at trash 50 yds away. Then once that trash is cleared, there's a definite delay in getting back on target with the Elites.
> 
> Also, I've been messing around with the 4.15 BP as well. I was lucky to have found a Nat's Ring that rolled almost perfectly trifecta. I rolled off the Dex for CD. Sheet DPS in game shows right around 1.9m but I'm not too sure it's much better than my 2.84 Etrayu build with all the right pieces.
Click to expand...

unfortunately my TnT did not roll high enough for a 4.15 without giving up too much. I would need new pieces in 3 slots to make it work with the right gear. If I could get an Orobus to roll right, I might be able to let go of the SoJ, but even with a perfect Nats ring/bow I wouldnt make 4.15


----------



## venom7

Hi guys!
Since i listened to your opinions i managed to take my barb from grift 31 to a nice 35 and now trying for 36.
The only thing is that i have better items with lightning so i am using them until i find all gear with fire and try to use fire. Actually i need to find an amulet for fire and then i will try. The only sad thing is that i do not have the furnace!!!
I am really looking forward to finding it! It is what i need most now.

What do you thing?
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/VENOM7-2430/hero/38569403

Is there anything more that i can do?

Also can i join your clan?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Since i listened to your opinions i managed to take my barb from grift 31 to a nice 35 and now trying for 36.
> The only thing is that i have better items with lightning so i am using them until i find all gear with fire and try to use fire. Actually i need to find an amulet for fire and then i will try. The only sad thing is that i do not have the furnace!!!
> I am really looking forward to finding it! It is what i need most now.
> 
> What do you thing?
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/VENOM7-2430/hero/38569403
> 
> Is there anything more that i can do?
> 
> Also can i join your clan?
> Thanks in advance.


You probably want to switch over to a 2h weapon, even if it's a huge hit to sheet dps.

To join the clan, search for it in the clan feature, and request to join... then PM your battletag to Sainesk (OP of this thread), and he'll accept it next time he logs in.


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You probably want to switch over to a 2h weapon, even if it's a huge hit to sheet dps.
> 
> To join the clan, search for it in the clan feature, and request to join... then PM your battletag to Sainesk (OP of this thread), and he'll accept it next time he logs in.


Thanks man for the response!
Why is better a 2h weapon? I will loose chd and cdr as you already probably know. Why is it better then?
And also which weapon is better to choose with my lightning barb?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Thanks man for the response!
> Why is better a 2h weapon? I will loose chd and cdr as you already probably know. Why is it better then?
> And also which weapon is better to choose with my lightning barb?


The original D3 dev team, being the extraordinarily inept folks that they are, makes all damage dependent on your base weapon damage. 2H weapons have much higher damage than 1H weapons usually, unless there is enough overall increased attack speed to compensate. That's not to say that this is the case for ALL builds however, There are still a lot of builds that are still beneficial to 1H + other, though I don't know if your barbarian fits the bill. I personally don't know too much about barbarians other than that they were formerly HEAVILY favored by the previous D3 dev team regime.


----------



## Farih

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/47526290

This is my lightning barb.
Avoiding Reakors set because i find it pretty boring.
Might give you a few idea's


----------



## venom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/47526290
> 
> This is my lightning barb.
> Avoiding Reakors set because i find it pretty boring.
> Might give you a few idea's


What grift rank have you been able to go?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The original D3 dev team, being the extraordinarily inept folks that they are, makes all damage dependent on your base weapon damage. 2H weapons have much higher damage than 1H weapons usually, unless there is enough overall increased attack speed to compensate. That's not to say that this is the case for ALL builds however, There are still a lot of builds that are still beneficial to 1H + other, though I don't know if your barbarian fits the bill. I personally don't know too much about barbarians other than that they were formerly HEAVILY favored by the previous D3 dev team regime.


With many builds, including raekor, attack speed does nothing. It's a wasted stat on items, and any of it on weapon (I.E sword vs mace) is completely wasted too.

If the spell that does your damage has a cooldown (I.E furious charge), then attack speed doesn't do anything. CDR takes over the roll that attack speed plays with normal attacks, and all attack speed does is inflate sheet dps with no real-world effect.

This is why "the furnace" is the best weapon for Raekor barb, Jade doctor, firebird wizard... etc. It is a 2h weapon with a very slow attack speed, and the high elite damage is on a secondary, meaning you can have damage roll, main stat, % damage, and CDR (assuming you use a gift).


----------



## Farih

Just Grift 26.

but thats without unity on follower.
once this build is properly geared i reckon i can go up to Grift 28 to 30 without unity.
I have the worst rorg ever.

Not a better build then with Reakors but so much more fun
tonight i will try with unity to, just found the templar relic.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Just Grift 26.
> 
> but thats without unity on follower.
> once this build is properly geared i reckon i can go up to Grift 28 to 30 without unity.
> I have the worst rorg ever.
> 
> Not a better build then with Reakors but so much more fun
> tonight i will try with unity to, just found the templar relic.


I have gone back and forth with unity/without unity. It is hard to give up a well rolled SoJ.


----------



## yahu

^what about giving up a poorly rolled SoJ?







In all seriousness, I think I've gotten 4 SoJ's between season and non, and I'm pretty sure the only good stat is elite dmg and whatever I rolled onto it by killing a primary. I do have a 20% cold on my non-seasonal jade doc, but that's allllll the way over there being neglected atm.









Actually, I can't wait for seasons to end. I am having fun but I think my overall build will be better once they are combined. I can't get rhen in seasons, but I couldn't get TnT in NS. I have a better TMF, a much better Sun Keeper, Furnace, etc., etc. Season is the only time I really rolled a DH, so this is mainly regarding my WD.


----------



## lemans81

I want to post whats been said before...we have 96 members now, when we hit 99 we are going to cut some of the least active non-registered people. If your name isn't in the list on page one, you need to pm someone and find out why. If you get cut and want in, a pm will get you back in, but this is your final warning...we want to keep the clan as active as we can(I know for a fact we have at least 40 member who are on weekly if not more)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have gone back and forth with unity/without unity. It is hard to give up a well rolled SoJ.


I dont have any nice rolled rings !
No SoJ, no RoRG, No Unity, no nothing









Once i get better rolled one's my dps will go up a good bit so atleast i got something to look forward to.....


----------



## Fr0sty

2.1 is now live on ultimate evil edition

countdown before grift 100 is beaten


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 2.1 is now live on ultimate evil edition
> 
> countdown before grift 100 is beaten


Will Nemesis be active in Grifts? That could screw up your plans


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Will Nemesis be active in Grifts? That could screw up your plans


i am not playing on console myself,but i was simply saying that hacked items will show us the sort of power creep needed to even beat tier 100.in hope that blizzard realises how bad their hp/damage difficulty scaling is bad


----------



## OC'ing Noob

New white whale.... sentry quiver!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New white whale.... sentry quiver!


I accidentally got it


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New white whale.... sentry quiver!


Do you mean the Bombardiers ruck sack? if so i have found four so far, my first was in use till last night when I found one with more favorable rolls, I gave one to a clan mate for his biuld and scraped one as useless, it rolled with strength and CDR instead of Dex and CHC.


----------



## HeavyUser

Found two Rimehearts in the last week on my WD....what da fak. SMK - 0 : (


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Do you mean the Bombardiers ruck sack? if so i have found four so far, my first was in use till last night when I found one with more favorable rolls, I gave one to a clan mate for his biuld and scraped one as useless, it rolled with strength and CDR instead of Dex and CHC.


Jelly....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Do you mean the Bombardiers ruck sack? if so i have found four so far, my first was in use till last night when I found one with more favorable rolls, I gave one to a clan mate for his biuld and scraped one as useless, it rolled with strength and CDR instead of Dex and CHC.


It's not possible for quivers to come with STR







.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New white whale.... sentry quiver!


I still have my lvl 58 Bombardiers Rucksack.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Had an awesome time farming with @ijapxjapi! Got upgrades for Maurader's Helm and Pants as well as a TnT!


----------



## SinfulRoad

Well might as well join the clan because I've been bugged to join, Tyler#1539 in-game name.


----------



## HeavyUser

THERE HE IS!


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Had an awesome time farming with @ijapxjapi! Got upgrades for Maurader's Helm and Pants as well as a TnT!


Definitely some good runs! I need to find someone that will provide me the same level of luck =)


----------



## yahu

I've gotten about 5 rucksacks in my short time as a DH. Unfortunately they have all rolled pretty poorly by default. The one I'm using now is as good as it gets, and fortunately had some sentry dmg so I could reroll another stat. Not ideal AS, but I'm able to use steady striker bracers and hellcat belt to get to the breakpoint. I try to use as little of my para points on AS currently, as I need the CHD max from para to help my pathetic other gears (TnT, rings, and amulet). I think I got things close to 1:10 again though finally.


----------



## aberrero

Any thoughts on my DH?

https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/marcus-1436/hero/39720239

I'm still pretty new to D3 in general and am just starting to collect enough leg items to be able to enchant and craft things. I was at 120k damage and 1m tough when I hit 70 last week so I think I've made good progress, but any additional tips are welcome. This build is very chakram/rain of vengeance fire/grenade damage focused.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well not much, keep farming/gambling for pant, boot, shoulder and run Act1 cache till you get full M6.
Sorry build diversity is poor with DH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Waiting for Crazy to advise, but would like any and all advice on the following items.


Spoiler: Warning: Beware of pictures!





Thinking about rolling life regen for vitality, though I could re-roll elemental arrow to cluster arrow.



Re-rolling entangling to resist all.



Honestly not sure. Reroll resist all or vitality to crit chance?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Any thoughts on my DH?
> 
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/marcus-1436/hero/39720239
> 
> I'm still pretty new to D3 in general and am just starting to collect enough leg items to be able to enchant and craft things. I was at 120k damage and 1m tough when I hit 70 last week so I think I've made good progress, but any additional tips are welcome. This build is very chakram/rain of vengeance fire/grenade damage focused.


I would like to say that there are a large variety of DH builds that are viable for late game, unfortunately most revolve around sentries, and almost all include the marauders set in 4-6 pieces. So even if that is not your goal, or you dont have enough gear to complete the build, there are some things you should hold onto if you run across them, as later in the game you might want to have them.

Tasker and Theo-gloves
Bombardiers Rucksack-quiver
Maruaders set pieces-all of them
Witching hour-belt
Stone of Jordan-ring
Ring of Royal Grandeur-ring
Etrayu, krindershot, calamity, buriza, -Bow/x-bow
Count Julia's Cameo-Neck (or any of the other protection necks)

optional:
Unity-ring (you need two, for solo give one to your follower)
relics that make your follower immortal (I forget what they are called)

It might not be cohesive to what you are doing now, but dont trash any of these pieces if you run across them.

Also, a hellfire amulet is awesome for that 5th passive, and crafting them is a nice task to break up the monotony of rifting, even though the task is monotonous in and of itself.

I am no grifting pro, but these are my observations from playing T6 for a while with other DHs that rock the house.

Paper damage is not all that important. I only have 800,000 paper damage, but my sentries can crit up to 60 mil. And I can mostly survive 30+ grifts with less than 1/2 your toughness (although I am actively trying to work in some more). Awareness is your friend.

Hope any of that helps!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Waiting for Crazy to advise, but would like any and all advice on the following items.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Beware of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about rolling life regen for vitality, though I could re-roll elemental arrow to cluster arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-rolling entangling to resist all.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not sure. Reroll resist all or vitality to crit chance?


helm-elemental arrow to cluster, and hold out for one that rolls with Crit Chance and then roll in the cluster
pants-I rolled life regen, but if you can get resist, that works too
gloves, I would roll out AS if you dont need it for a break point, if you need it, roll off the resist.

But that is just what I would do...I still cant hit Grift 40


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Waiting for Crazy to advise, but would like any and all advice on the following items.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Beware of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about rolling life regen for vitality, though I could re-roll elemental arrow to cluster arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-rolling entangling to resist all.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not sure. Reroll resist all or vitality to crit chance?


Hat - Needs Critical Chance! Ditch life regen for 4.5% - 6.0% CC.

Trousers - Good plan. That's what I'd do.

Gloves - I'd ditch the Resist All in favor of Critical Chance. Keep looking for potential Trifecta!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Waiting for Crazy to advise, but would like any and all advice on the following items.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Beware of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about rolling life regen for vitality, though I could re-roll elemental arrow to cluster arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-rolling entangling to resist all.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly not sure. Reroll resist all or vitality to crit chance?


Helm: i'd prob roll regen for crit or vit since a lot of DH marauder builds use elemental arrow, regen is a wasted roll on any slot and won't help at all in higher grifts where you have to build around surviving 1 hit KO as DH.

Pants: yes, entangling for all res.

Gloves: re-roll the all res. Gloves have a higher cap on vit than other slots so you won't get 500+ on all slots whereas you can roll 100 all res anywhere.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thanks guys!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Helm: i'd prob roll regen for crit or vit since a lot of DH marauder builds use elemental arrow, regen is a wasted roll on any slot and won't help at all in higher grifts where you have to build around surviving 1 hit KO as DH.
> 
> Pants: yes, entangling for all res.
> 
> Gloves: re-roll the all res. Gloves have a higher cap on vit than other slots so you won't get 500+ on all slots whereas you can roll 100 all res anywhere.


All this. The elemental arrow is good, if you are at the 2.85 breakpoint after taskers, it is actually preferable to cluster arrow anyways.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The DH god has spoken! I shall do and reap the rewards!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Helm: i'd prob roll regen for crit or vit since a lot of DH marauder builds use elemental arrow, regen is a wasted roll on any slot and won't help at all in higher grifts where you have to build around surviving 1 hit KO as DH.
> 
> Pants: yes, entangling for all res.
> 
> Gloves: re-roll the all res. Gloves have a higher cap on vit than other slots so you won't get 500+ on all slots whereas you can roll 100 all res anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> All this. The elemental arrow is good, if you are at the 2.85 breakpoint after taskers, it is actually preferable to cluster arrow anyways.
Click to expand...

So at 2.85 go elemental? I have been curious about this myself...I suppose at 4.15 it is probably that much more important too?


----------



## Mikecdm

Finally get one of these


----------



## lemans81

So I threw together a short list of people who don't seem to be registered in the clan. If you see your name and your in the OP then feel free to throw a rock at me. If you don't, then send a pm to Sainesk and let him know your battletag. We have 97 members as of right now and the cap is 120. So register...its really just a quick pm of your battletag.

YaboyAaron
Whitegold
Solidwilled
Penryn
Metikulous
Likethegun
Lepew
JTHMfreak
Ranger98
Icablood
Download
MuffinBolt
Chris164935
Britishbob
PlatiumP
Wubang
Spllintek
SonJaC
ShinDragon
Silenttim22
Shin
SeeThruHead
Se7en
Peregrinus
reaper87
Rijax
Rushjoker
Noqturnal
MkilBride
Mickeykool
Melter
Malick
KORPKILAANI
Karasu416
Jordan
Insidejob
Ivanjagnov
Heartsdale
grndhog
gerno
Farce187
Exidous
Etn
Escator
DontStabMe
Beckman
Datastream
Comnenous
Arm3nian


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So at 2.85 go elemental? I have been curious about this myself...I suppose at 4.15 it is probably that much more important too?


At 2.85 elemental is slightly better, meaning don't replace a 15% cluster arrow roll with 10% elemental, but go with the elemental if they are equal or elemental is only slightly lower.

At 4.15 you should probably take even a low ele arrow roll over cluster.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So at 2.85 go elemental? I have been curious about this myself...I suppose at 4.15 it is probably that much more important too?
> 
> 
> 
> At 2.85 elemental is slightly better, meaning don't replace a 15% cluster arrow roll with 10% elemental, but go with the elemental if they are equal or elemental is only slightly lower.
> 
> At 4.15 you should probably take even a low ele arrow roll over cluster.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I have actually only toyed with 4.15 anyway, cant get there without an orobus for the 15% AS, which also shorts me a leg gem.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I threw together a short list of people who don't seem to be registered in the clan. If you see your name and your in the OP then feel free to throw a rock at me. If you don't, then send a pm to Sainesk and let him know your battletag. We have 97 members as of right now and the cap is 120. So register...its really just a quick pm of your battletag.
> 
> YaboyAaron
> Whitegold
> Solidwilled
> Penryn
> Metikulous
> Likethegun
> Lepew
> JTHMfreak
> Ranger98
> Icablood
> Download
> MuffinBolt
> Chris164935
> Britishbob
> PlatiumP
> Wubang
> Spllintek
> SonJaC
> ShinDragon
> Silenttim22
> Shin
> SeeThruHead
> Se7en
> Peregrinus
> reaper87
> Rijax
> Rushjoker
> Noqturnal
> MkilBride
> Mickeykool
> Melter
> Malick
> KORPKILAANI
> Karasu416
> Jordan
> Insidejob
> Ivanjagnov
> Heartsdale
> grndhog
> gerno
> Farce187
> Exidous
> Etn
> Escator
> DontStabMe
> Beckman
> Datastream
> Comnenous
> Arm3nian


I'm in the clan...


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I threw together a short list of people who don't seem to be registered in the clan. If you see your name and your in the OP then feel free to throw a rock at me. If you don't, then send a pm to Sainesk and let him know your battletag. We have 97 members as of right now and the cap is 120. So register...its really just a quick pm of your battletag.
> 
> YaboyAaron
> Whitegold
> Solidwilled
> Penryn
> Metikulous
> Likethegun
> Lepew
> JTHMfreak
> Ranger98
> Icablood
> Download
> MuffinBolt
> Chris164935
> Britishbob
> PlatiumP
> Wubang
> Spllintek
> SonJaC
> ShinDragon
> Silenttim22
> Shin
> SeeThruHead
> Se7en
> Peregrinus
> reaper87
> Rijax
> Rushjoker
> Noqturnal
> MkilBride
> Mickeykool
> Melter
> Malick
> KORPKILAANI
> Karasu416
> Jordan
> Insidejob
> Ivanjagnov
> Heartsdale
> grndhog
> gerno
> Farce187
> Exidous
> Etn
> Escator
> DontStabMe
> Beckman
> Datastream
> Comnenous
> Arm3nian
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the clan...
Click to expand...

Yes but you haven't registered or somehow it didn't get recorded. Check the first post there is a spoiler with registered clan members. The message of the day about these changes has been up over 90 days. Not sure when exactly this will happen but at some point we have to make room for active members if we hit 120.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

The 120 limit is really stupid. I wish you could just make it infinite.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So at 2.85 go elemental? I have been curious about this myself...I suppose at 4.15 it is probably that much more important too?
> 
> 
> 
> At 2.85 elemental is slightly better, meaning don't replace a 15% cluster arrow roll with 10% elemental, but go with the elemental if they are equal or elemental is only slightly lower.
> 
> At 4.15 you should probably take even a low ele arrow roll over cluster.
Click to expand...

How do you even know these breakpoints?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I threw together a short list of people who don't seem to be registered in the clan. If you see your name and your in the OP then feel free to throw a rock at me. If you don't, then send a pm to Sainesk and let him know your battletag. We have 97 members as of right now and the cap is 120. So register...its really just a quick pm of your battletag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> YaboyAaron
> Whitegold
> Solidwilled
> Penryn
> Metikulous
> Likethegun
> Lepew
> JTHMfreak
> Ranger98
> Icablood
> Download
> MuffinBolt
> Chris164935
> Britishbob
> PlatiumP
> Wubang
> Spllintek
> SonJaC
> ShinDragon
> Silenttim22
> Shin
> SeeThruHead
> Se7en
> Peregrinus
> reaper87
> Rijax
> Rushjoker
> Noqturnal
> MkilBride
> Mickeykool
> Melter
> Malick
> KORPKILAANI
> Karasu416
> Jordan
> Insidejob
> Ivanjagnov
> Heartsdale
> grndhog
> gerno
> Farce187
> Exidous
> Etn
> Escator
> DontStabMe
> Beckman
> Datastream
> Comnenous
> Arm3nian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the clan...
Click to expand...

Guessing US only?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Breakpoint table was created by devoted players who spent days to clarify sentry's behavior by counting frame by frame.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Breakpoint table was created by devoted players who spent days to clarify sentry's behavior by counting frame by frame.


Yeah but I still dont understand what they are or what BP I am on or need to get to.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

1, Well they're the minimum attack speed you need to reach to make your skill animation faster(aka takes less frame to be displayed on screen from init to finish) which results in more attack to be done per a fixed amount of time. Between these points, any additional attack speed is meaningless and only boosts your sheet dps 'cause the number of frames it needs to display from init to finish remains the same.
2, Google Sentry 2.1 breakpoint data. Basically, 2.9 aps (Including TnT) is what you should aim for. 4.15 is only viable for 1h & almost perfect rolled gears but that's usually a trade off I would say.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> 1, Well they're the minimum attack speed you need to reach to make your skill animation faster(aka takes less frame to be displayed on screen from init to finish) which results in more attack to be done per a fixed amount of time. Between these points, any additional attack speed is meaningless and only boosts your sheet dps 'cause the number of frames it needs to display from init to finish remains the same.
> 2, Google Sentry 2.1 breakpoint data. Basically, 2.9 aps (Including TnT) is what you should aim for. 4.15 is only viable for 1h & almost perfect rolled gears but that's usually a trade off I would say.


4.15 is viable for kridershot users assuming they have max attack speed rolls on every items


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I threw together a short list of people who don't seem to be registered in the clan. If you see your name and your in the OP then feel free to throw a rock at me. If you don't, then send a pm to Sainesk and let him know your battletag. We have 97 members as of right now and the cap is 120. So register...its really just a quick pm of your battletag.
> 
> YaboyAaron
> Whitegold
> Solidwilled
> Penryn
> Metikulous
> Likethegun
> Lepew
> JTHMfreak
> Ranger98
> Icablood
> Download
> MuffinBolt
> Chris164935
> Britishbob
> PlatiumP
> Wubang
> Spllintek
> SonJaC
> ShinDragon
> Silenttim22
> Shin
> SeeThruHead
> Se7en
> Peregrinus
> reaper87
> Rijax
> Rushjoker
> Noqturnal
> MkilBride
> Mickeykool
> Melter
> Malick
> KORPKILAANI
> Karasu416
> Jordan
> Insidejob
> Ivanjagnov
> Heartsdale
> grndhog
> gerno
> Farce187
> Exidous
> Etn
> Escator
> DontStabMe
> Beckman
> Datastream
> Comnenous
> Arm3nian


I shot him a PM. Meant to do it ages ago.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 4.15 is viable for kridershot users assuming they have max attack speed rolls on every items


Are you talking about that gogok of swiftness? Well I don't think that's a very good way to survive high grift.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So at 2.85 go elemental? I have been curious about this myself...I suppose at 4.15 it is probably that much more important too?
> 
> 
> 
> At 2.85 elemental is slightly better, meaning don't replace a 15% cluster arrow roll with 10% elemental, but go with the elemental if they are equal or elemental is only slightly lower.
> 
> At 4.15 you should probably take even a low ele arrow roll over cluster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you even know these breakpoints?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I threw together a short list of people who don't seem to be registered in the clan. If you see your name and your in the OP then feel free to throw a rock at me. If you don't, then send a pm to Sainesk and let him know your battletag. We have 97 members as of right now and the cap is 120. So register...its really just a quick pm of your battletag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> YaboyAaron
> Whitegold
> Solidwilled
> Penryn
> Metikulous
> Likethegun
> Lepew
> JTHMfreak
> Ranger98
> Icablood
> Download
> MuffinBolt
> Chris164935
> Britishbob
> PlatiumP
> Wubang
> Spllintek
> SonJaC
> ShinDragon
> Silenttim22
> Shin
> SeeThruHead
> Se7en
> Peregrinus
> reaper87
> Rijax
> Rushjoker
> Noqturnal
> MkilBride
> Mickeykool
> Melter
> Malick
> KORPKILAANI
> Karasu416
> Jordan
> Insidejob
> Ivanjagnov
> Heartsdale
> grndhog
> gerno
> Farce187
> Exidous
> Etn
> Escator
> DontStabMe
> Beckman
> Datastream
> Comnenous
> Arm3nian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the clan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guessing US only?
Click to expand...

Yes, at this time I only have contact with US, I am sure if the EU component wants OP info added you could talk to Sainesk about that.

Btw I am going to try to update the list every 2-3 days so everyone knows about this.


----------



## DFroN

Anybody fancy starting an EU OCN clan? I'd join!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Are you talking about that gogok of swiftness? Well I don't think that's a very good way to survive high grift.


gogok + 7% ias on every pieces of gear.

4.15bp on a bow sure sound better than on a 1hand crossbow due to higher natural damage range.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah, theoretically that's how it should be. But when it comes to weapons with powerful signature opt like Calamity and Helltrapper, it's really hard to tell. However, build that requires DH to stand and shoot to build up breap point every 4sec is a big no I think.


----------



## slickwilly

Not liking Gogok gem for my DH but lacking a the A6 for my Crusader I think a level 25 Gogok might be helpful since I mostly stand and beat the out of everything on screen with that char, gotta love Holy cause

(edit)

Holy cause + heavens fury= mass regen potential


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah, theoretically that's how it should be. But when it comes to weapons with powerful signature opt like Calamity and Helltrapper, it's really hard to tell. However, build that requires DH to stand and shoot to build up breap point every 4sec is a big no I think.


helltraper on 5 sentries? yeah,sounds like a big damage upgrade over the 5 a krider dh can allready have.
calamity with 20% marked for death. sure,but the damage range difference is more than 20% and that is assuming the user hits 4.15bp

so far krider is just as viable as etrayu for higher tiers. but one requires more tweaking of your gear set.


----------



## MistaBernie

Lemans, do I really need to throw a rock at you? I don't appear to be on that list..


----------



## inedenimadam

I teeter back and forth with etrayu and calamity. Calamity + toxic gem = 30% group buff, which helps speed things up in a well rounded, and heavy hitting party. But for solo, or when I am obviously knocking out the most damage, etrrayu is hard to beat. If my calamity would have rolled better, it might even be a full time thing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Lemans, do I really need to throw a rock at you? I don't appear to be on that list..


If you don't see your name in the list, that means you need to PM your battletag to Sainesk. Easiest way to see your battletag is to log in and open your friends list, it's at the top.

I've been messing around with high attack speed m6 builds for the past day or two. Kridershot + gogok works to get bow to 4.15 aps, I think that can be higher dps then the etrayu build. Unforauntely without any party buffs, I would need taskers with 7 ias and 49 or 50 pet speed. M y current taskers are insanely good, but only have 5 ias.

Currently testing 2h crossbow at 2.85. Seems to be going pretty well, especially since I don't have to proc gogok.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Hm. First time kills of malthael are what give guaranteed legendaries, right? (at least one if I recall correctly).

And torment 6 increases the drop rate of legendaries, right?

I wonder what a first time kill of malthael would look like, on t6, loot wise. Legendaries everywhere!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Hm. First time kills of malthael are what give guaranteed legendaries, right? (at least one if I recall correctly).
> 
> And torment 6 increases the drop rate of legendaries, right?
> 
> I wonder what a first time kill of malthael would look like, on t6, loot wise. Legendaries everywhere!


First kill of malthael gives you a 100% chance for a single legendary, in addition to his normal drops. Killing him on torment 1 lets that legendary be a torment- only item.

Torment 6 gives you a higher chance at getting a second legendary, but it's not a big deal. If you wait until I'm on, I can kill him for you on T6 though.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> First kill of malthael gives you a 100% chance for a single legendary, in addition to his normal drops. Killing him on torment 1 lets that legendary be a torment- only item.
> 
> Torment 6 gives you a higher chance at getting a second legendary, but it's not a big deal. If you wait until I'm on, I can kill him for you on T6 though.


I'll probably be on in a bit, unless I get sucked into doing some challenge modes in WoW. If so, then I'd be on tomorrow


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Lemans, do I really need to throw a rock at you? I don't appear to be on that list..


You're third one from the top on the list in OP, it's a conspiracy to flood my inbox I tell ya!


----------



## Crazy9000

Oh, Lemans' list is of people who need to send a PM. If your name isn't on it, then you're good.

Thought it was the other way around







.

http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/20770#post_22974145


----------



## inedenimadam

Can I ask you other DH guys what you would do here?



Picked up Calamity #2 tonight. The first one I got early, and did not know about rolling off the socket and using a gift, so I rolled higher dmg. This second one, I have a couple spare gifts, but I dont want to nerf my self again. Should I roll dmg to cold dmg, or roll regen to dmg%. AS is staying, cause I want to use this one for 4.15 I think I have 37% cold on my gear when using calamity instead of etrayu.

Does having elemental damage on the weapon outweigh the potential 10%?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

You can't roll elemental on Weap.
10% dmg is your best choice. Go for it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> You can't roll elemental on Weap.
> 10% dmg is your best choice. Go for it.


I meant reroll the damage for cold damage, not cold %


----------



## Mr.Cigar

No don't ever do that. Weapon dmg element plays no role at all.


----------



## lemans81

If your name is on this list, you should PM Sainesk with your full battletag.

Whitegold
Solidwilled
Penryn
Metikulous
Likethegun
Lepew
JTHMfreak
Ranger98
Icablood
Chris164935
Britishbob
PlatiumP
Spllintek
SonJaC
ShinDragon
Silenttim22
Shin
SeeThruHead
Se7en
Peregrinus
reaper87
Rijax
Rushjoker
Noqturnal
MkilBride
Mickeykool
Melter
Malick
KORPKILAANI
Karasu416
Jordan
Insidejob
Ivanjagnov
Heartsdale
grndhog
gerno
Farce187
Exidous
Etn
Escator
DontStabMe
Beckman
Datastream
Comnenous
Arm3nian


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> No don't ever do that. Weapon dmg element plays no role at all.


Yep, weapon damage's elemental type doesn't matter.

Roll hatred regen to 10% damage then socket.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I teeter back and forth with etrayu and calamity. Calamity + toxic gem = 30% group buff, which helps speed things up in a well rounded, and heavy hitting party. But for solo, or when I am obviously knocking out the most damage, etrrayu is hard to beat. If my calamity would have rolled better, it might even be a full time thing.


a support only dh wont do great unless they have a very specific build that is aimed towards that. i have a bit of gears that would support this gameplay. effacious toxin would be good in that spot. but on a dh that runs a quiver i dont see why he would even try to gimp out his own dps just to buff the party by 30%.

because the mobs gain 75% more hp and some damage for each player in the group. wich means that support dh needs to be carried.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Lemans, do I really need to throw a rock at you? I don't appear to be on that list..
> 
> 
> 
> You're third one from the top on the list in OP, it's a conspiracy to flood my inbox I tell ya!
Click to expand...

Yeah...probably could have given you a heads up on that......sorry knew this needed to be done so I put the train back on the tracks and went full throttle.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> No don't ever do that. Weapon dmg element plays no role at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, weapon damage's elemental type doesn't matter.
> 
> Roll hatred regen to 10% damage then socket.
Click to expand...

That is what I have done, worked out pretty well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I teeter back and forth with etrayu and calamity. Calamity + toxic gem = 30% group buff, which helps speed things up in a well rounded, and heavy hitting party. But for solo, or when I am obviously knocking out the most damage, etrrayu is hard to beat. If my calamity would have rolled better, it might even be a full time thing.
> 
> 
> 
> a support only dh wont do great unless they have a very specific build that is aimed towards that. i have a bit of gears that would support this gameplay. effacious toxin would be good in that spot. but on a dh that runs a quiver i dont see why he would even try to gimp out his own dps just to buff the party by 30%.
> 
> because the mobs gain 75% more hp and some damage for each player in the group. wich means that support dh needs to be carried.
Click to expand...

If I am going to be an equal part of the 4 man team, I am responsible for 25% of all damage done, so a 30% party buff on the other 3 players is a 22.5% increase in party damage (excluding mine). If I am tagging 3% or more of total damage output, then I have met my 25% goal to carry my own weight, and all the damage I do on top is damage past my fair share of total damage.

I am not a diablo math wiz, so my numbers and assumptions may be wrong, but running 4 man with calamity, in my experience, does speed things up....quite noticeably. I still do ~80% of my etrayu damage with calamity.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, weapon damage's elemental type doesn't matter.
> 
> Roll hatred regen to 10% damage then socket.


With being said should I re-roll cold damage for something else?

My Nat's slayer dropped with really good rolls and if I ever find another gift I could roll off the socket for IAS but what about re-roll the base cold damage to something more useful? I am currently at work so I can't just check it to see what my options would be.

When are most OCN members on, I am on most everyday after work for a couple hours and have only seen a max of three at a time


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, weapon damage's elemental type doesn't matter.
> 
> Roll hatred regen to 10% damage then socket.
> 
> 
> 
> With being said should I re-roll cold damage for something else?
> 
> My Nat's slayer dropped with really good rolls and if I ever find another gift I could roll off the socket for IAS but what about re-roll the base cold damage to something more useful? I am currently at work so I can't just check it to see what my options would be.
> 
> When are most OCN members on, I am on most everyday after work for a couple hours and have only seen a max of three at a time
Click to expand...

East coast. I usually play ~1 hour around lunch time, and then I am on after 8 pm.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> East coast. I usually play ~1 hour around lunch time, and then I am on after 8 pm.


I'm west coast and usually play between 4 and 8 pm


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can I ask you other DH guys what you would do here?
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up Calamity #2 tonight. The first one I got early, and did not know about rolling off the socket and using a gift, so I rolled higher dmg. This second one, I have a couple spare gifts, but I dont want to nerf my self again. Should I roll dmg to cold dmg, or roll regen to dmg%. AS is staying, cause I want to use this one for 4.15 I think I have 37% cold on my gear when using calamity instead of etrayu.
> 
> Does having elemental damage on the weapon outweigh the potential 10%?


I'd reroll hatred regen into 10% damage.

Edit: Then gift for socket, of course.


----------



## MistaBernie

it makes me sad that people have multiple gifts. I've only ever seen one across probably 150 levels of paragon since 2.1..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can I ask you other DH guys what you would do here?
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up Calamity #2 tonight. The first one I got early, and did not know about rolling off the socket and using a gift, so I rolled higher dmg. This second one, I have a couple spare gifts, but I dont want to nerf my self again. Should I roll dmg to cold dmg, or roll regen to dmg%. AS is staying, cause I want to use this one for 4.15 I think I have 37% cold on my gear when using calamity instead of etrayu.
> 
> Does having elemental damage on the weapon outweigh the potential 10%?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd reroll hatred regen into 10% damage.
> 
> Edit: Then gift for socket, of course.
Click to expand...

That is what I ended up doing.


----------



## hyujmn

So I feel like I've kinda hit a wall on my DH. I can do 41-42 solo (assuming no freakin' Winged Assassins/Anarchs/Enslaved Nightmares/Jailer-Thunderstorm-Waller-Teleporter elites.) The big piece I'm missing is a Taskers with Crit Dmg (I've found 5 without rolling trifecta... Never thought I'd be able to say that!) Now it just seems like I'm stagnant and not progressing anywhere.

I'm still looking for a consistent group on US Servers to run 42+ GRifts though. All I can ever manage to round up is a bunch of randumbs that can barely do 32 but feel like trying to try 41.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> it makes me sad that people have multiple gifts. I've only ever seen one across probably 150 levels of paragon since 2.1..


Same here


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> So I feel like I've kinda hit a wall on my DH. I can do 41-42 solo (assuming no freakin' Winged Assassins/Anarchs/Enslaved Nightmares/Jailer-Thunderstorm-Waller-Teleporter elites.) The big piece I'm missing is a Taskers with Crit Dmg (I've found 5 without rolling trifecta... Never thought I'd be able to say that!) Now it just seems like I'm stagnant and not progressing anywhere.
> 
> I'm still looking for a consistent group on US Servers to run 42+ GRifts though. All I can ever manage to round up is a bunch of randumbs that can barely do 32 but feel like trying to try 41.


I am in the same boat, albiet, solo 35-36. I am missing Witching hour, crit on helm, crit dmg on taskers, crit chance on hellfire. I keep spamming shards, but come up empty, and making hellfire amulets just to recycle them is getting old.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> it makes me sad that people have multiple gifts. I've only ever seen one across probably 150 levels of paragon since 2.1..


Remember that after paragon 200, the experience to hit the next 100 levels is the same as it took to hit the previous benchmark. So going from paragon 200 to 300 is about the same as paragon 0-200, and going from 300-400 is the same as going from 0 to 300...

So it looks like people with paragon 500 have played less then twice as much, but really they've played 4x more... so they aren't "lucky", they just have more time for RNG to work.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Remember that after paragon 200, the experience to hit the next 100 levels is the same as it took to hit the previous benchmark. So going from paragon 200 to 300 is about the same as paragon 0-200, and going from 300-400 is the same as going from 0 to 300...
> 
> So it looks like people with paragon 500 have played less then twice as much, but really they've played 4x more... so they aren't "lucky", they just have more time for RNG to work.


Does this take in to account that most players once geared properly will only run T6 which has way more XP bonus than expert, that and the fact that my wife already thinks I spend to much time playing Diablo 3.
Paragon level 398 and rising.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> M y current taskers are insanely good, but only have 5 ias.


better send them to the salvage bin... says the guy still using taskers ganked from his WD (non-trifecta with an INT roll and low pet speed...but they're my only set).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Remember that after paragon 200, the experience to hit the next 100 levels is the same as it took to hit the previous benchmark. So going from paragon 200 to 300 is about the same as paragon 0-200, and going from 300-400 is the same as going from 0 to 300...
> 
> So it looks like people with paragon 500 have played less then twice as much, but really they've played 4x more... so they aren't "lucky", they just have more time for RNG to work.


says the guy who is over 500 on seasons. grats btw!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Does this take in to account that most players once geared properly will only run T6 which has way more XP bonus than expert, that and the fact that my wife already thinks I spend to much time playing Diablo 3.
> Paragon level 398 and rising.


I think he is simply taking into account straight exp.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Does this take in to account that most players once geared properly will only run T6 which has way more XP bonus than expert, that and the fact that my wife already thinks I spend to much time playing Diablo 3.
> Paragon level 398 and rising.


I don't even know where to begin to start to analyze paragon xp vs items per difficulty. T6 has larger XP bonus, but you also find more legends... it might even out, or you could find twice as many legends per level if you play on T6. No idea.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> it makes me sad that people have multiple gifts. I've only ever seen one across probably 150 levels of paragon since 2.1..


Logged in real quick to get a screen shot just for you. Only left with whats in the picture since I used one a few days ago on etrayu.


----------



## lemans81

If your name is on this list, you should PM Sainesk with your full battletag.(No changes since yesterday)

Whitegold
Solidwilled
Penryn
Metikulous
Likethegun
Lepew
JTHMfreak
Ranger98
Icablood
Chris164935
Britishbob
PlatiumP
Spllintek
SonJaC
ShinDragon
Silenttim22
Shin
SeeThruHead
Se7en
Peregrinus
reaper87
Rijax
Rushjoker
Noqturnal
MkilBride
Mickeykool
Melter
Malick
KORPKILAANI
Karasu416
Jordan
Insidejob
Ivanjagnov
Heartsdale
grndhog
gerno
Farce187
Exidous
Etn
Escator
DontStabMe
Beckman
Datastream
Comnenous
Arm3nian


----------



## kremtok

And then, this happened:


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> And then, this happened:


now THAT, makes me extremely jealous. grats man, great find


----------



## The LAN Man

Just imagine if it hit 10% damage


----------



## Crazy9000

Wow that is the best kridershot I've ever seen xD.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> And then, this happened:


Wow....

HOW HAVE YOU GOTTEN 2 KRIDERSHOTS. I'M DYING OVER HERE ;_;


----------



## DoomDash

I've gotten 0 Kridershots, and 0 Calamities, on 300~ hours of DH. Most of the time spent on T6.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've gotten 0 Kridershots, and 0 Calamities, on 300~ hours of DH. Most of the time spent on T6.


Neither have I =[


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've gotten 0 Kridershots, and 0 Calamities, on 300~ hours of DH. Most of the time spent on T6.


I've got 2 kridershots but both rolled low, 0 calamity's my clan mate just got s 2900s beast one.


----------



## kremtok

I was so stoked that I went and told real people about the Kridershot last night. They were confused, but happy for me somehow.

Also yes, 10% would have been better, but I'll take it anyway.


----------



## The LAN Man

Hey does anyone know if lightning procs bane of the trapped? I think I asked crazy about that forever ago but I forgot


----------



## lemans81

So finally passed my non-season paragon level with my seasons characters. Non-season 449, Season 451.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've gotten 0 Kridershots, and 0 Calamities, on 300~ hours of DH. Most of the time spent on T6.


I have gotten two of both neither krinder was worth a second look, and only one calamity even was able to roll right stats, albiet low
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So finally passed my non-season paragon level with my seasons characters. Non-season 449, Season 451.


I have not played seasons yet. Do you loose you char after the "season" is over? All the gear and stuff?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have gotten two of both neither krinder was worth a second look, and only one calamity even was able to roll right stats, albiet low
> I have not played seasons yet. Do you loose you char after the "season" is over? All the gear and stuff?


No, season characters become non-season, paragon experience is added to your non-season paragon (note: experience earned, not levels), items will be moved over to non-season like AH claim tab.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have gotten two of both neither krinder was worth a second look, and only one calamity even was able to roll right stats, albiet low
> 
> I have not played seasons yet. Do you loose you char after the "season" is over? All the gear and stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> No, season characters become non-season, paragon experience is added to your non-season paragon (note: experience earned, not levels), items will be moved over to non-season like AH claim tab.
Click to expand...

Oh snap! I guess maybe I should start a seasons char in a class other than DH. (I really dont play anything other than DH) The change up might be nice.

Edit:

Thanks to the clan...now 70 in like 1.5 hours


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've gotten 0 Kridershots, and 0 Calamities, on 300~ hours of DH. Most of the time spent on T6.


mate i am almost the exact same as you. never seen either, nearly 300 DH hrs, nearly all on T6. hurts when you see one like the above, that is the best bow i've ever seen, even beats my Etrayu. and its a Krider haha.


----------



## Cryosis00

Sounds like 1st world problem from a T6 DH to me.

I am ready for Blizz to end season 1. I would like them to steal a page from POE and have game modifiers in seasons.


----------



## lemans81

If your name is on this list, you should PM Sainesk with your full battletag.(No changes since yesterday)

Whitegold
Solidwilled
Penryn
Metikulous
Likethegun
Lepew
Ranger98
Icablood
Chris164935
Britishbob
PlatiumP
Spllintek
SonJaC
ShinDragon
Silenttim22
Shin
SeeThruHead
Se7en
Peregrinus
reaper87
Rijax
Rushjoker
Noqturnal
MkilBride
Mickeykool
Melter
Malick
KORPKILAANI
Karasu416
Jordan
Insidejob
Ivanjagnov
Heartsdale
grndhog
gerno
Farce187
Exidous
Etn
Escator
DontStabMe
Beckman
Datastream
Comnenous
Arm3nian


----------



## Mr.Cigar

People desperate for a Krider until they got one and find out what a mediocre piece of gear it really is


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> People desperate for a Krider until they got one and find out what a mediocre piece of gear it really is


Etrayu, Calamity, Helltrapper all better.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Etrayu, Calamity, Helltrapper all better.


Until they nerf M6 maybe.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Nerfing M6 = a new build arises, bring it on baby.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Nerfing M6 = a new build arises, bring it on baby.


Blizzard hasn't proven it knows how to make more than 1-3 builds viable though.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Etrayu, Calamity, Helltrapper all better.


I had an Etrayu Bow, wasted a gift to put a socket in it, the bow it self had nice rolls but my current weapon is a Nat's hand crossbow and I have a Nat's ring so the benefits of the 3 item set bonus far out ways the 19% to cold damage from the Etrayu


----------



## Mr.Cigar

You do know that any additional CC after 50CC will most likely be just sheet dps boost right?
Survival boost maybe but DPS boost, no. 19% cold dmg >>>>>> 7CC.


----------



## slickwilly

The loss of 7% CHC was no my concern, it was the loss of 7% IAS, 250 vit and 250 dex, plus the Nat's hand cross bow has an attack speed of 1.6 while the E bow was 1.4, my build is built around crowd control, I use Bola's with Cold rune to get the freeze affect, my APS is high enough that at close range my Bola's attack looks more like a ray of frost and with my gem and passives I get a 40% boost on enemy's under the affects of crowd control, I had sheet damage at 1 mil but gave up 560 dex (2 Emeralds) for 156 all resist (2 Diamonds) I lack survivability while running Grifts higher than 25, I can solo a 30 but I die a lot which means a lot of long walks, but I am learning to kite the Grift guardian closer to the last check point.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I am learning to kite the Grift guardian closer to the last check point.


Kiting is an art, one that I have yet to learn all that well. I usually try to hide behind a corner and poke my head out long enough to drop a sentry and then go back in my hidey hole.

I managed Grift 36 the other night with ~3.5 defense. Awareness FTW!

Its funny, I have to nerf myself during trials to get a keystone I can pass. Otherwise I get Grift 38, but usually can only squeak by at 34-35.

I am enjoying being a noob again on seasons with a warrior for a bit. DH is such a non-interactive class in comparison. Just dont know if I want to go fire or lightning!


----------



## slickwilly

I will get close enough to get the guardians attention drop a sentry and hit him a couple times then run away but not to far, drop another Sentry, rinse and repeat, the sentries will whittle the guardian down some, I also make sure to clear a level before moving on to the next one, nothing worse than kiting the Grift guardian back in to 2 or 3 elite packs.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for any wanna friend me heres my bnet id Bal3Wolf#1949 just a 138 paragon mainly use my wizard hes not great 500-700K dps with 20-30mil toughness.


----------



## Cybertox

Stopped playing Diablo 3 like 2 weeks ago, farming got way too repetitive. Due to that didnt finish my Raekors set on my Barb however I have a full set of Firebirds on my Wizard. Doubt I will play Diablo 3 anymore unless there will be another new expansion.


----------



## DoomDash

I haven't been playing much either, not much to do besides grind for extremely rare drops or slightly better versions of my own gear. I can push grifts but what is the point vs conduit players?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> The loss of 7% CHC was no my concern, it was the loss of 7% IAS, 250 vit and 250 dex, plus the Nat's hand cross bow has an attack speed of 1.6 while the E bow was 1.4, my build is built around crowd control, I use Bola's with Cold rune to get the freeze affect, my APS is high enough that at close range my Bola's attack looks more like a ray of frost and with my gem and passives I get a 40% boost on enemy's under the affects of crowd control, I had sheet damage at 1 mil but gave up 560 dex (2 Emeralds) for 156 all resist (2 Diamonds) I lack survivability while running Grifts higher than 25, I can solo a 30 but I die a lot which means a lot of long walks, but I am learning to kite the Grift guardian closer to the last check point.


Making your own build is fine if you are just playing casually (by that I mean someone who isn't going to play more then 100 hours total in the game), or for an alt char, but you should really try something that is effective for your main. Etrayu is going to be so much better it's not even close







. You will literally deal twice the damage you are now, or more, with an effective build.

There's a very good DH build with the etrayu. Cold cluster and elemental arrow, and arsenal rune for multishot, as well as ballstics passive. Then you stack cold % damage. Don't attack yourself, it doesn't do any damage, and makes you get hit more often because you have to stand still.


----------



## yahu

^I agree with Crazy. I copied the build he is referring to and can easily do above 30 without trying as a DH, who is an off-toon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kiting is an art, one that I have yet to learn all that well. I usually try to hide behind a corner and poke my head out long enough to drop a sentry and then go back in my hidey hole.
> 
> I managed Grift 36 the other night with ~3.5 defense. Awareness FTW!
> 
> Its funny, I have to nerf myself during trials to get a keystone I can pass. Otherwise I get Grift 38, but usually can only squeak by at 34-35.
> 
> I am enjoying being a noob again on seasons with a warrior for a bit. DH is such a non-interactive class in comparison. Just dont know if I want to go fire or lightning!


apologies if I sounded like an ass in the community yesterday. I thought you were saying you had gotten your first legendary gem (I think that was you), but I think you were saying you got your first seasons legendary gem. When you had mentioned getting your first legendary gem I had to actually switch back to my NS toon as I forgot whether GRifts were even available, since I hadn't played NS for so long.









I hear what you mean about warrior class. I've played mostly WD that switching to a Crusader before 2.1 was released was so much fun. Barb could probably be a lot of fun for me too with the leaping quakes, but I haven't worked on him much.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Making your own build is fine if you are just playing casually (by that I mean someone who isn't going to play more then 100 hours total in the game), or for an alt char, but you should really try something that is effective for your main. Etrayu is going to be so much better it's not even close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You will literally deal twice the damage you are now, or more, with an effective build.
> 
> There's a very good DH build with the etrayu. Cold cluster and elemental arrow, and arsenal rune for multishot, as well as ballstics passive. Then you stack cold % damage. Don't attack yourself, it doesn't do any damage, and makes you get hit more often because you have to stand still


I did try the bow but my damage dealt went way down, yes I have all the damage reports turned on so I can see what kind of damage I am doing, maybe if I can get an SOJ with cold and elite damage bonus I will give it another try.

My demon Hunter
I have damage boost for sentry on two items but no pet damage except for gem, my shoulders have companion damage, not sure if that also means pets and Sentries but i can not re-roll that stat


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> apologies if I sounded like an ass in the community yesterday. I thought you were saying you had gotten your first legendary gem (I think that was you), but I think you were saying you got your first seasons legendary gem. When you had mentioned getting your first legendary gem I had to actually switch back to my NS toon as I forgot whether GRifts were even available, since I hadn't played NS for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you mean about warrior class. I've played mostly WD that switching to a Crusader before 2.1 was released was so much fun. Barb could probably be a lot of fun for me too with the leaping quakes, but I haven't worked on him much.


that was me







Warrior is like a polar opposite of the way I play DH. With all the stacked skills and stacked gem effects, with short resets, you are forced to try to maintain the stacks. Really is quite engaging. Enjoying the switch thoroughly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> 
> My demon Hunter
> I have damage boost for sentry on two items but no pet damage except for gem, my shoulders have companion damage, not sure if that also means pets and Sentries but i can not re-roll that stat


TnT, marauders shoulders, hellfire amulet, SOJ, etrayu, might as well switch out the bracers too.

Get a new helm with crit chance, and either elemental or cluster.
switch out the strength gem for the elite gem.

Witching hour for a belt.

That is what it is going to take to max out the M6 set. Unfortunately, like Crazy has pointed out, its about the only viable build for late game, save for the slowed down lightning build that has been making a splash.


----------



## yahu

^what he said. Sentry dmg is needed (I think I got lucky and am at 44%), stack cold as best you can, elite dmg is a plus in most cases, and TnT to get you to as high a breakpoint as possible, preferably 2nd to the top. companion dmg means your wolf, raven, spider, etc. do more dmg.


----------



## aberrero

So, Pets includes both Sentry and Companions, but Companion does't include Sentry?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> So, Pets includes both Sentry and Companions, but Companion does't include Sentry?


This line of thinking is unacceptable! The use of logic is VERBOTEN!


----------



## aberrero

I guess it makes sense. For example, you can have a pet rock, but a pet rock won't give you companionship.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I guess it makes sense. For example, you can have a pet rock, but a pet rock won't give you companionship.


Maud Pie disagrees:



Source


----------



## inedenimadam

What are the white whale pieces for warriors?

I want to make sure I am not trashing a diamond in favor of a banana sandwich.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Maud Pie disagrees:
> [snip]










not what I expected in _this_ thread!


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not what I expected in _this_ thread!


You must really hate going into Whimsydale.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not what I expected in _this_ thread!
> 
> 
> 
> You must really hate going into Whimsydale.
Click to expand...

I thought it was dumb when it was just a hidden level. But now that I have started decorating a room in my home in anticipation of my first daughter(3rd child), I want to rage quit every time I have to smash a teddy bear in the face.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> You must really hate going into Whimsydale.


Actually I find it hilarious too. Just the excessively gory explosions are amusing.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I did try the bow but my damage dealt went way down, yes I have all the damage reports turned on so I can see what kind of damage I am doing, maybe if I can get an SOJ with cold and elite damage bonus I will give it another try.
> 
> My demon Hunter
> I have damage boost for sentry on two items but no pet damage except for gem, my shoulders have companion damage, not sure if that also means pets and Sentries but i can not re-roll that stat


Riokou has a nice M6 Cold/Fire guide on reddit, explains pretty much everything. Frost Arrow is a really good skill but it's like comparing a decent pistol to a shotgun and a rocket launcher (Multishot + Cluster Arrow) - sure it feels amazing, but you're not going to take down a tank/compete very easily with it (unless you're reaching the 4.15 sentry attack speed breakpoint and using meticulous quiver with ball lightning which is like "our arrows will blot out the sun" mode).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> So, Pets includes both Sentry and Companions, but Companion does't include Sentry?


Both Sentry and Companions are pets. Companion % increase the damage of your companion skill, it wouldn't make any sense for it to give sentry more damage.







. Just like disintegrate % doesn't increase arcane orb damage, but arcane % affects them both (assuming arcane rune).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I did try the bow but my damage dealt went way down, yes I have all the damage reports turned on so I can see what kind of damage I am doing, maybe if I can get an SOJ with cold and elite damage bonus I will give it another try.
> 
> My demon Hunter
> I have damage boost for sentry on two items but no pet damage except for gem, my shoulders have companion damage, not sure if that also means pets and Sentries but i can not re-roll that stat


I see here is that your only sentry skill is elemental arrow. Especially at a lower breakpoint like you are, adding in cluster arrow and multishot will be a huge damage increase.

Here's a frostfire guide. I encourage anyone with a DH to try it, as it's the most effective build without having absolutely insane gear.

*Skills*

-Companion (rune doesn't matter, the secondary and active effects are both applied)
-Sentry: spitfire
-Elemental arrow: Frost arrow
-Cluster arrow: Maelstorm
-Multishot: arsenal
-Your choice of smoke screen, vault, or possibly marked for death in group with control

*Passives:*
- Ballistics (ultra important)
- Cull the weak
- Awareness (optional if you aren't dying)
- Custom engineering (optional if you are killing so fast you never get over 4 down)

*Gems:*

Bane of the Trapped
Enforcer
variable: Bane of powerful or Zei's stone. Powerful is easier since you don't have to place sentry carefully, since Zei's is based off sentry distance to target, not your own.

*Gear:*

M6 set
RoRG
Tasker and Theo (use these even if you only have str ones with every roll the lowest)
Rucksack quiver
Etrayu (might not want to gamble for it, just wait for one to drop.)

If you are missing any piece, use all of your bloodshards gambling that item type until you get it.

Also make sure you are aware of breakpoints: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12945884471

*Gameplay:*

Try to place your sentries behind the pack you have just met, so that after you kill them, they might still be able to shoot the next pack. In higher greater rifts, you may occasionally want to aggro a pack backwards a little bit to get them in range of your past sentries too, but generally the more you push on aggroing new packs, the better. On a longer fight like rift guardian, place them equally in a circle around him, maximizing the chance that he won't jump out of range of all of them.

Don't use your attacks yourself. The damage difference between self-attack + sentry is negligible, and you're going to be dying a lot more since you aren't constantly dodging, as well as possibly using hatred you need to cast sentry. The one exception is right before you pop your companion cry, it's pretty safe to launch a cluster or two. Since companion has all runes, it's going to refill a bunch of hatred.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> The loss of 7% CHC was no my concern, it was the loss of 7% IAS, 250 vit and 250 dex, plus the Nat's hand cross bow has an attack speed of 1.6 while the E bow was 1.4, my build is built around crowd control, I use Bola's with Cold rune to get the freeze affect, my APS is high enough that at close range my Bola's attack looks more like a ray of frost and with my gem and passives I get a 40% boost on enemy's under the affects of crowd control, I had sheet damage at 1 mil but gave up 560 dex (2 Emeralds) for 156 all resist (2 Diamonds) I lack survivability while running Grifts higher than 25, I can solo a 30 but I die a lot which means a lot of long walks, but I am learning to kite the Grift guardian closer to the last check point.


Just use 2hand unless that nat slayer is helping you reach the last tier of BP.
Killing faster = you die less. Sentry can do CC too.
And there's no way 250dex, 250vit can compensate for 20% elemental dmg loss. 7%IAS, well, depends like I mentioned above.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I had an Etrayu Bow, wasted a gift to put a socket in it, the bow it self had nice rolls but my current weapon is a Nat's hand crossbow and I have a Nat's ring so the benefits of the 3 item set bonus far out ways the 19% to cold damage from the Etrayu


Yes but you would have to axe a ring or item in another place to get the set bonuses.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Don't use your attacks yourself.


This is so hard for me to do


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This is so hard for me to do


When your damage gets high enough, the Reflect Damage affix will learn you quick-like.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This is so hard for me to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When your damage gets high enough, the Reflect Damage affix will learn you quick-like.
Click to expand...

I know, but it's hard for me because it's basically the opposite of what the DH did before patch 2.1 all the way to vanilla


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Set m1 to sentry, m2 to pet. Use Force Move and forget those old glory days.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Set m1 to sentry, m2 to pet. Use Force Move and forget those old glory days.


Can you explain further, please? How does this keep reflect damage from being the anti-Every Demon Hunter?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Can you explain further, please? How does this keep reflect damage from being the anti-Every Demon Hunter?


pets dont reflect the damage back from reflect damage mobs.

hence the need to not attack. why waste ressources just to do 10% of the damage one of your sentries does per second on a well tuned dh.

i only attack to open doors or finish off the last 10million hp the mob has to speed up things


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well pressing button is somewhat harder than spamming your M1, M2 (Old habit).
It's just better be safe than sorry.


----------



## slickwilly

I made another set of shoulders last night with Sentry damage (13%)
Crazy I will give your listings a try tonight but I scraped the bow, I thought it had decent stats but it did not, it only had 17% Cold damage and no IAS
as for the Nat's slayer it works only because I have the matching ring, I have a pair of poorly rolled TNT gloves with 49% pet IAS but I will need to score a set of M shoulders to use them.

Crazy are you saying the with my M6 set bonus that my sentries will fire all my hatred spenders? definitely gonna give that a try

By Crazy's definition of a casual player I am not casual, way past 100 hours played in D3, but I am also not a competitive player, i don't care if I don't make the top 100 D3 players I play for fun but I would like to clear a t6 rift faster if for no other reason than to get more and there by better leg drops

For got to mention, I also made a Hellfire ammy with 20% cold damage and a socket, I did see a significant increase in actual in game damage from this


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I made another set of shoulders last night with Sentry damage (13%)
> Crazy I will give your listings a try tonight but I scraped the bow, I thought it had decent stats but it did not, it only had 17% Cold damage and no IAS
> as for the Nat's slayer it works only because I have the matching ring, I have a pair of poorly rolled TNT gloves with 49% pet IAS but I will need to score a set of M shoulders to use them.
> 
> Crazy are you saying the with my M6 set bonus that my sentries will fire all my hatred spenders? definitely gonna give that a try
> 
> By Crazy's definition of a casual player I am not casual, way past 100 hours played in D3, but I am also not a competitive player, i don't care if I don't make the top 100 D3 players I play for fun but I would like to clear a t6 rift faster if for no other reason than to get more and there by better leg drops
> 
> For got to mention, I also made a Hellfire ammy with 20% cold damage and a socket, I did see a significant increase in actual in game damage from this


I would give up 2 affixes for some 49% taskers. 17% cold is better than 0 cold, IAS is not an issue on the bow if you are making that 2.8 BP


----------



## slickwilly

On the conversation of main weapon would it be better to re-roll the weapons cold damage for bonus elite damage? I am on the hunt for both Mar shoulders and an SOJ with bonus cold and elite damage.


----------



## hyujmn

No, giving up the cold damage would basically nullify using an Etrayu to begin with and you may as well just craft a Sydyru Crust if you want the bonus elite dmg.

2h Bows don't need IAS because it's easy to hit the 2.84 BP without it. 17% cold dmg is just fine. I can clear 41-42 with my cold build and mine only has 15% cold.

Good luck on the SoJ hunt. They nerfed the crap outta the drop rates. Before the patch, I found probably 9-10 of em. I've only found two since, and one of them rolled Strength...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> No, giving up the cold damage would basically nullify using an Etrayu to begin with and you may as well just craft a Sydyru Crust if you want the bonus elite dmg.
> 
> 2h Bows don't need IAS because it's easy to hit the 2.84 BP without it. 17% cold dmg is just fine. I can clear 41-42 with my cold build and mine only has 15% cold.
> 
> Good luck on the SoJ hunt. They nerfed the crap outta the drop rates. Before the patch, I found probably 9-10 of em. I've only found two since, and one of them rolled Strength...


I would never re-roll a damage bonus off of a weapon, I meant the weapons elemental damage, pre ROS the weapon of choice was a black weapon i.e. no elemental damage or so I read on the D3 forum's, does the elemental damage on the weapon do anything for me if I am using a cold build


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> On the conversation of main weapon would it be better to re-roll the weapons cold damage for bonus elite damage? I am on the hunt for both Mar shoulders and an SOJ with bonus cold and elite damage.


You'll want to keep the cold damage. Ideally you roll the random stat into 10% damage, and use a gift for socket.

Once you can wear taskers, it will be super easy to hit the 2.85 breakpoint with etrayu. You will only need one other item with IAS besides your RoRG.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I would never re-roll a damage bonus off of a weapon, I meant the weapons elemental damage, pre ROS the weapon of choice was a black weapon i.e. no elemental damage or so I read on the D3 forum's, does the elemental damage on the weapon do anything for me if I am using a cold build


No, the elemental type on the damage roll has no effect anymore.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You'll want to keep the cold damage. Ideally you roll the random stat into 10% damage, and use a gift for socket.
> 
> Once you can wear taskers, it will be super easy to hit the 2.85 breakpoint with etrayu. You will only need one other item with IAS besides your RoRG.
> No, the elemental type on the damage roll has no effect anymore.


Then I shall re-roll it for damage bonus to elites


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Then I shall re-roll it for damage bonus to elites


The weapon damage roll type doesn't matter.

Elemental % damage is super important, and is the reason etrayu is so good







. With the cold %, Etrayu does around the same damage as a 2h crossbow, while hitting the 2.85 breakpoint with ease if you have taskers.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The weapon damage roll type doesn't matter.
> 
> Elemental % damage is super important, and is the reason etrayu is so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With the cold %, Etrayu does around the same damage as a 2h crossbow, while hitting the 2.85 breakpoint with ease if you have taskers.


So your saying don't waste the souls on this?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The weapon damage roll type doesn't matter.
> 
> Elemental % damage is super important, and is the reason etrayu is so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . With the cold %, Etrayu does around the same damage as a 2h crossbow, while hitting the 2.85 breakpoint with ease if you have taskers.
> 
> 
> 
> So your saying don't waste the souls on this?
Click to expand...

dont waste the souls nor the reroll spot, and remember, paper damage is basically arbitrary to this build.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you have a mediocre Etrayu, it's still worth it.

If your stats were

1100-1336 damage
17% cold damage
655 dexterity
600 vitality

You would want to roll the vitality for a socket, and if you have an extra gift or get one later, roll that into 10% damage. It would perform quite well, despite the mediocre rolls.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you have a mediocre Etrayu, it's still worth it.
> 
> If your stats were
> 
> 1100-1336 damage
> 17% cold damage
> 655 dexterity
> 600 vitality
> 
> You would want to roll the vitality for a socket, and if you have an extra gift or get one later, roll that into 10% damage. It would perform quite well, despite the mediocre rolls.


I did, used a gift, don't have it now.
Diablo 3 is like a Horror movie, sometimes you make bad choices


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kiting is an art, one that I have yet to learn all that well. I usually try to hide behind a corner and poke my head out long enough to drop a sentry and then go back in my hidey hole.
> 
> I managed Grift 36 the other night with ~3.5 defense. Awareness FTW!
> 
> Its funny, I have to nerf myself during trials to get a keystone I can pass. Otherwise I get Grift 38, but usually can only squeak by at 34-35.
> 
> I am enjoying being a noob again on seasons with a warrior for a bit. DH is such a non-interactive class in comparison. Just dont know if I want to go fire or lightning!


I tried this build (minus TnT) on my DH last night and it was a disaster. Got GRift 29 from the trials (previous high was lvl 17) then it took me about 35 minutes to get through it, many, many, 1-hit deaths later.

I'll add awareness to see if that makes things a bit smoother.


----------



## yahu

^make sure you have read the link regarding breakpoints. Without TnT that will be harder to get to a higher BP, so keep rolling for TnT. For my WD they were a PitA to get, but for DH they dropped after a couple thousand shards. fr0sty seems to get them every other roll from kadala. :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought it was dumb when it was just a hidden level. But now that I have started decorating a room in my home in anticipation of my first daughter(3rd child), I want to rage quit every time I have to smash a teddy bear in the face.


My 5 year old was not pleased when she sauntered up to see me farming for a Spectrum. Ooh, I like ponies. Wait...daddy!!! I'm telling mom!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> When your damage gets high enough, the Reflect Damage affix will learn you quick-like.


LOL, that is for sure! That is usually the only time I stop spamming addling toads when playing WD, or at least calm them down.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kiting is an art, one that I have yet to learn all that well. I usually try to hide behind a corner and poke my head out long enough to drop a sentry and then go back in my hidey hole.
> 
> I managed Grift 36 the other night with ~3.5 defense. Awareness FTW!
> 
> Its funny, I have to nerf myself during trials to get a keystone I can pass. Otherwise I get Grift 38, but usually can only squeak by at 34-35.
> 
> I am enjoying being a noob again on seasons with a warrior for a bit. DH is such a non-interactive class in comparison. Just dont know if I want to go fire or lightning!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this build (minus TnT) on my DH last night and it was a disaster. Got GRift 29 from the trials (previous high was lvl 17) then it took me about 35 minutes to get through it, many, many, 1-hit deaths later.
> 
> I'll add awareness to see if that makes things a bit smoother.
Click to expand...

A hellfire amulet will let you clear up a slot for awareness. I think I appreciate it more for DH than any other class.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well since both my monk and wizard cleared a Grift level 30 at 15 hours of play time, I thought I'd try it with a barb...

Success with 4 hours and 17 mins played







. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53825369. Big thanks to everyone who helped out last night and got me into T4 so I could farm the last missing pieces.

He's named lemans because I originally made him to help lemans get some low level crafting mats, and didn't want to delete and start over half a power level.


----------



## Sainesk

I still have 2 poison dex SoJs from before most of DHs poison skills were removed/poison roll removed from pool. That wasn't cool should've at least let us re-roll the element for free once. Almost as annoying as damage immune amulets that roll resist damage type that it makes you immune to.


----------



## slickwilly

I switch my hatred spenders to Elemental arrow (Frost arrow) and Cluster arrow (Maelstrom) that little change had a drastic affect on my T6 clear speed, thanks Crazy9000 for taking a look and offering constructive advice. Still farming for a M shoulders so I can try the TNT gloves again


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I switch my hatred spenders to Elemental arrow (Frost arrow) and Cluster arrow (Maelstrom) that little change had a drastic affect on my T6 clear speed, thanks Crazy9000 for taking a look and offering constructive advice. Still farming for a M shoulders so I can try the TNT gloves again


You can also throw in a multi shot in the rotation too.


----------



## Fr0sty

boon of the hoarder + custerian + t6 + pool of reflection & experience shrines = 1.7billion xp in 1hour. yet 200mil gold. apparently the xp given by the bracers can be multiplied by all of those buffs.

and all of that was with 4.3k gold find. can't imagine if i stretch it out into the 8k range with more bonus xp from follower


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> boon of the hoarder + custerian + t6 + pool of reflection & experience shrines = 1.7billion xp in 1hour. yet 200mil gold. apparently the xp given by the bracers can be multiplied by all of those buffs.
> 
> and all of that was with 4.3k gold find. can't imagine if i stretch it out into the 8k range with more bonus xp from follower


Is that from rifting?


----------



## JerTheGreat

Is there a guild I can join with any of you? New to D3 but I'm loving it and can't get enough! I have a level 60 Barb and I'm getting Reaper of Souls Friday! Any invites would be appreciated.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerTheGreat*
> 
> Is there a guild I can join with any of you? New to D3 but I'm loving it and can't get enough! I have a level 60 Barb and I'm getting Reaper of Souls Friday! Any invites would be appreciated.


There's a bunch of us on I forget who the clans mod is but you should just be able to search OCN on communities and find us. There's plenty of people who can help level gear or really do whatever one pretty much all the time.

Glad you're enjoying the game so far!


----------



## JerTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> There's a bunch of us on I forget who the clans mod is but you should just be able to search OCN on communities and find us. There's plenty of people who can help level gear or really do whatever one pretty much all the time.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the game so far!


Hey, thanks very much man! I'm on right now, I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> When your damage gets high enough, the Reflect Damage affix will learn you quick-like.


never get tired of seeing this happen to you


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> never get tired of seeing this happen to you


That's fortunate, because it's really all that ever kills me.

I do get tired of reviving you, though, given that EVERYTHING seems to kill you...


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> That's fortunate, because it's really all that ever kills me.
> 
> I do get tired of reviving you, though, given that EVERYTHING seems to kill you...


300k life problems


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerTheGreat*
> 
> Hey, thanks very much man! I'm on right now, I'll be sure to do that.


go to the original post, and ping Sainesk with your Battletag. lemans is also an officer I think, but I believe Sainesk has all the powah!


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I've gotten enough Raekor set to start using that now, is doing a lot better then I expected. I haven't found any good guides, so I'm just winging it. Anyone know what I should do besides get the boots and start gambling for vile wards?

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53825369


----------



## inedenimadam

That moment you realize your warrior end game weapon drop rolled with dex, and you have already rolled a different stat off.


----------



## ijapxjapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I've gotten enough Raekor set to start using that now, is doing a lot better then I expected. I haven't found any good guides, so I'm just winging it. Anyone know what I should do besides get the boots and start gambling for vile wards?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/53825369


I've been interested in barb lately and was looking at this guy's guide http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-class-forums/barbarian-bastions-keep/93676-my-rank-1-world-season-barb-build-tier-43-13-10.

Downside to this build is that for high grifts, you won't be able to kill the GRG solo.


----------



## JerTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> go to the original post, and ping Sainesk with your Battletag. lemans is also an officer I think, but I believe Sainesk has all the powah!


I already private messaged him but he doesn't seem to be responding.. I still haven't been accepted.


----------



## JerTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerTheGreat*
> 
> Is there a guild I can join with any of you? New to D3 but I'm loving it and can't get enough! I have a level 60 Barb and I'm getting Reaper of Souls Friday! Any invites would be appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I still have 2 poison dex SoJs from before most of DHs poison skills were removed/poison roll removed from pool. That wasn't cool should've at least let us re-roll the element for free once. Almost as annoying as damage immune amulets that roll resist damage type that it makes you immune to.


Hello, I sent you a pm about joining the clan. My battletag is JerTheGreat. I hope I may join the clan. Thank you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerTheGreat*
> 
> Hello, I sent you a pm about joining the clan. My battletag is JerTheGreat. I hope I may join the clan. Thank you.


Quote:


> New members will be required to have a minimum of 100 posts on the site.


I dont know how strict he is about the rules, but that is from the O.P.
So hang out in this thread. Maybe post up in some of the sections devoted to your hardware, and strike up some conversation, help someone who might have a problem you have previously solved. OCN has allot to offer outside of just the Diablo 3 thread


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ijapxjapi*
> 
> I've been interested in barb lately and was looking at this guy's guide http://www.diablofans.com/forums/diablo-iii-class-forums/barbarian-bastions-keep/93676-my-rank-1-world-season-barb-build-tier-43-13-10.
> 
> Downside to this build is that for high grifts, you won't be able to kill the GRG solo.


Thanks, some good info in there like what CDR to go for.


----------



## lemans81

If your name is on this list, you should PM Sainesk with your full battletag.(No changes in days....)

Whitegold
Solidwilled
Penryn
Metikulous
Likethegun
Lepew
Ranger98
Icablood
Chris164935
Britishbob
PlatiumP
Spllintek
SonJaC
ShinDragon
Silenttim22
Shin
SeeThruHead
Se7en
Peregrinus
reaper87
Rijax
Rushjoker
Noqturnal
MkilBride
Mickeykool
Melter
Malick
KORPKILAANI
Karasu416
Jordan
Insidejob
Ivanjagnov
Heartsdale
grndhog
gerno
Farce187
Exidous
Etn
Escator
DontStabMe
Beckman
Datastream
Comnenous
Arm3nian


----------



## hyujmn

RAWWW super raging right now!!

Buddy of mine and I were cruising through 42 2-man, probably about 5min ahead. He got disconnected right when I ran into a jailer/thunderstorm elite pack at the end of a long Halls map. He couldn't sign back in for 1-2 min and after like 8 deaths solo and 2 more jailer elite packs, we spawn the RG with just 30sec remaining...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> RAWWW super raging right now!!
> 
> Buddy of mine and I were cruising through 42 2-man, probably about 5min ahead. He got disconnected right when I ran into a jailer/thunderstorm elite pack at the end of a long Halls map. He couldn't sign back in for 1-2 min and after like 8 deaths solo and 2 more jailer elite packs, we spawn the RG with just 30sec remaining...


In the ******ed words of Blizzard "RNG is RNG! Herp Derp!"


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerTheGreat*
> 
> Hello, I sent you a pm about joining the clan. My battletag is JerTheGreat. I hope I may join the clan. Thank you.


Well, he may not like you.







I think the last time he posted he was dealing with some stuff, and said he would be on/off when he could. He isn't too strict, but like someone else said, get involved in the forums, help people out, etc. I can't recall, did you post your battletag? Someone might add you manually as a friend and you could start hanging out with folks.

I planned to pull an all-nighter last night, but after driving to/from the theater (1/2 hour each way) to watch Fury, I just couldn't doo it, captin. Anyway, there are a good number of people online frequently, and most are super helpful and will carry lower level toons to help level up/gear up.


----------



## capreppy

There are definitely peeps to help out and definitely help building up low level toons. 15 mins with another player in T4 (one rift) and I was at lvl 28 on a DH I started this morning. I had always wanted to do a DH (in hindsight, I should have started with a DH when I started playing again after 2.1).

Playing a DH teaches some patience as you wait for your sentries to do their job. been fun playing so far.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerTheGreat*
> 
> I already private messaged him but he doesn't seem to be responding.. I still haven't been accepted.


YGPM
jer, we are both west coast so odds are we are on at the same times


----------



## yahu

I'm westsiiiiide too, along with Crazy. Chances are neither of us are online at the same time as you.









In all seriousness, he plays late, and sometimes I play even later. I think he got my DH level'd to 70 in about an hour of total game time (T6), and now I help level others to 70. It's like a pyramid scheme!


----------



## The LAN Man

Finally got a SoJ on my DH today. Lightning Dex CHD and 26% elite. Why cant they just give me cold already


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Finally got a SoJ on my DH today. Lightning Dex CHD and 26% elite. Why cant they just give me cold already


Since it has CHD, you could probably roll the ele% off for socket until you find a better SoJ.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> There are definitely peeps to help out and definitely help building up low level toons. 15 mins with another player in T4 (one rift) and I was at lvl 28 on a DH I started this morning. I had always wanted to do a DH (in hindsight, I should have started with a DH when I started playing again after 2.1).
> 
> Playing a DH teaches some patience as you wait for your sentries to do their job. been fun playing so far.


That was a really bad run from me. My warrior is a cobbled mess with wonky set pieces and dex on my weapon. Sorry you had to bear witness to that train wreck. The reakors set seems like it might take time to theory craft into a workable build. Probably will never be a good set for anything but solo, so will end up rotated out when I can put together a more MP friendly build.

Also Q.Q ing about this lame single target damage. Just does not seem like warrior is meant to be played like...a warrior.


----------



## mouacyk

Anyone help me get a new dh to 70? I've got a 70 barb, will trade power level if you need.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That was a really bad run from me. My warrior is a cobbled mess with wonky set pieces and dex on my weapon. Sorry you had to bear witness to that train wreck. The reakors set seems like it might take time to theory craft into a workable build. Probably will never be a good set for anything but solo, so will end up rotated out when I can put together a more MP friendly build.
> 
> Also Q.Q ing about this lame single target damage. Just does not seem like warrior is meant to be played like...a warrior.


I'll catch you tomorrow. Forgot tonight is date night at the Ballet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Anyone help me get a new dh to 70? I've got a 70 barb, will trade power level if you need.


When online ask then. Plenty would be willing to help. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I'll catch you tomorrow. Forgot tonight is date night at the Ballet.


That sounds like a good time actually. I could stand an evening out with the wife without the kids.
We meant to do Disney today, but my mom came into town late, so Disney tomorrow, then I am leaving town for several days. Probably wont be back on til Tuesday, or very little. Although my brother has the game on console, so I might get some couch time with the game.

No joke though...that is a beastly rig for Diablo...my eyefinity set up doesnt even bring a single 7970 to speed (eyefinity does not work fullscreen, therefor no xfire). Nothing says OCN like overkill


----------



## psyclum

so.. any guesses on how D3 will run on the new core M tablets coming out later this month?







i wonder how good the iris GPU really is... think it will push 7 frames?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Anyone help me get a new dh to 70? I've got a 70 barb, will trade power level if you need.


I'll be online in about an hour if nobody has done it by then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so.. any guesses on how D3 will run on the new core M tablets coming out later this month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how good the iris GPU really is... think it will push 7 frames?


I'm guessing it will be a few years still before onboard runs D3 well







.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That sounds like a good time actually. I could stand an evening out with the wife without the kids.
> We meant to do Disney today, but my mom came into town late, so Disney tomorrow, then I am leaving town for several days. Probably wont be back on til Tuesday, or very little. Although my brother has the game on console, so I might get some couch time with the game.
> 
> No joke though...that is a beastly rig for Diablo...my eyefinity set up doesnt even bring a single 7970 to speed (eyefinity does not work fullscreen, therefor no xfire). Nothing says OCN like overkill


$300 for Ballet Tickets
$100 for the sitter
$100 to have truck detailed so it looks nice when you pull up to the valet

Never having your wife ***** that you spent too much on your gaming rig or spend too much time playing games: PRICELESS


----------



## yahu

^do you need to tuck and run, or does she simply keep the jar on the mantle while you do that?

I keed, I keed. Personally I just don't let the wapce know how much my rig cost. I'll send the daughters to the ballet with her, and we go see stand-up or show like Book of Mormon, etc.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> $300 for Ballet Tickets
> $100 for the sitter
> $100 to have truck detailed so it looks nice when you pull up to the valet
> 
> Never having your wife ***** that you spent too much on your gaming rig or spend too much time playing games: PRICELESS


My wife actually bought me the Diablo 3 box on launch day as a surprise.
She is a keeper this one.

Oh yeah... and she birthed my children, I guess that kind of makes her a keeper too.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My wife actually bought me the Diablo 3 box on launch day as a surprise.
> She is a keeper this one.
> 
> Oh yeah... and she birthed my children, I guess that kind of makes her a keeper too.


My wife played with me, sent me picks of legendaries while I was at work, and helped me get to PLVL 100 back when that was hard. Has done probably 200+ bounties too







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My wife actually bought me the Diablo 3 box on launch day as a surprise.
> She is a keeper this one.
> 
> Oh yeah... and she birthed my children, I guess that kind of makes her a keeper too.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife played with me, sent me picks of legendaries while I was at work, and helped me get to PLVL 100 back when that was hard. Has done probably 200+ bounties too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You got me beat there...my wife's game time is reserved for mario party.


----------



## Sainesk

FoTF builds still viable for Crusader? think I found a fairly decent one (if I re-roll the damage roll) and wondering if it's gift worthy...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Akadaka

This game is not kind to me at all I got Lacuni Prowlers on DH and it rolled Int...


----------



## yahu

^I think we can all say "been there, done that." Smartloot at its best. 15% chance that there will be a "dumbloot" drop. I got one of those legendary bows with feathers (I think it draws a raven to you?), a monk's hand weapon, and the mighty belt "Lamentation" in the last couple days while playing my WD.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> This game is not kind to me at all I got Lacuni Prowlers on DH and it rolled Int...


You mean almost as good as this one?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



no elemental, mainstat, vit:


----------



## gtarmanrob

I had some luck, my Lacunis dropped with dex, vit, 20% cold, 5%ias, 11% move. That movement is now CC %


----------



## ku4eto

Guys... i just played Path of Exile and compared it to D3. D3 ~= WoW from another perspective :/ And i had such expectations.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> You mean almost as good as this one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> no elemental, mainstat, vit:


it rolled AS 20% cold Vit, I rolled CC on it but it wasn't Dex would of been perfect for my DH but rolled wrong main stat.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Does it help you reach a new breakpoint? If it doesn't then it's no big deal, go with the one with extra defensive stats.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Does it help you reach a new breakpoint? If it doesn't then it's no big deal, go with the one with extra defensive stats.


Yes it does that's why I'm using Steady Strikers I want the extra vit Lacuni rolled everything good but main stat it's unbelievable! lol


----------



## DoomDash

Remember when I used to play?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Remember when I used to play?


Me to?


----------



## yahu

^yeah, where you been at? I knew Doom had blown his load but then you dis-da-peared.


----------



## DFroN

Today I spent all my forgotten souls trying to roll a socket on a headpiece







Are sockets rarer to enchant than other attributes?

Also not sure if I should put a diamond or an amethyst in my helm; reduce cooldown or +% life?


----------



## kingcrabmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Today I spent all my forgotten souls trying to roll a socket on a headpiece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are sockets rarer to enchant than other attributes?
> 
> Also not sure if I should put a diamond or an amethyst in my helm; reduce cooldown or +% life?


I had the same problem. Wasted a dozen or more souls and millions in gold and instead of getting that socket I wanted, I went broke. There are only like 5-7 other possible stat rolls in my case, which seems to make no difference in getting the one I want. Conversely, I have rolled sockets on weapons in two to three tries at the absolute most consistently. The probability of rolling a socket on a helm must be significantly lower than normal or something. I thought it might be a bug and threw in the towel. The helm is Andariel's Visage, which rarely drops with a socket, if that means anything. Either way, I think something ought to be fixed.

I would say cooldown reduction all the way without any knowledge of your class or play style.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Today I spent all my forgotten souls trying to roll a socket on a headpiece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are sockets rarer to enchant than other attributes?
> 
> Also not sure if I should put a diamond or an amethyst in my helm; reduce cooldown or +% life?


Sockets aren't too hard to get on helm. It's a much lower chance if you are rolling a slot that can have a skill, since that adds a lot of options that can come up, making it harder to get a specific one.

Typically you always want a Diamond, unless you don't have any cooldown skills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingcrabmeat*
> 
> I had the same problem. Wasted a dozen or more souls and millions in gold and instead of getting that socket I wanted, I went broke. There are only like 5-7 other possible stat rolls in my case, which seems to make no difference in getting the one I want. Conversely, I have rolled sockets on weapons in two to three tries at the absolute most consistently. The probability of rolling a socket on a helm must be significantly lower than normal or something. I thought it might be a bug and threw in the towel. The helm is Andariel's Visage, which rarely drops with a socket, if that means anything. Either way, I think something ought to be fixed.
> 
> I would say cooldown reduction all the way without any knowledge of your class or play style.


Are you rolling a primary?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Remember when I used to play?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Me to?


----------



## lemans81

Sorry Borderlands The Pre-Sequel got in the way. But now that, that $45 waste of money is out of the way I should be good again.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sorry Borderlands The Pre-Sequel got in the way. But now that, that $45 waste of money is out of the way I should be good again.


I feel the same about BF4. Buddy has been hounding me to get it. Spent the $70 and regret it completely. I'm more of a CoD guy so BF4 was not a good way to spend my money.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I feel the same about BF4. Buddy has been hounding me to get it. Spent the $70 and regret it completely. I'm more of a CoD guy so BF4 was not a good way to spend my money.


BF4 is better than CoD in every way..... you sure you didn't give it a fair chance? CoD is like the worst of the worst IMO.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> BF4 is better than CoD in every way..... you sure you didn't give it a fair chance? CoD is like the worst of the worst IMO.


I guess it is the type of game play. I probably did not give it enough of a chance, but frankly I prefer D3 over BF4 and so that is where my play time lies.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I guess it is the type of game play. I probably did not give it enough of a chance, but frankly I prefer D3 over BF4 and so that is where my play time lies.


D3 and BF4 should not be compared completely different games, I've never been a fan of COD, but with Battlefield franchise it has definitely gone downhill with Battlefield 4.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Meh, all those military shooters are crap anyway. Gimme FPS with _story_ damnit, not these bloody 30+ person battles!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> D3 and BF4 should not be compared completely different games, I've never been a fan of COD, but with Battlefield franchise it has definitely gone downhill with Battlefield 4.


I haven't played a Battlefield game since BF2, I did play Battlefield bad company 2 but i don't count that as a real battlefield game.
battlefield Vietnam, battlefield 2, both had no campaign mode, just single and multi-player


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> Today I spent all my forgotten souls trying to roll a socket on a headpiece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are sockets rarer to enchant than other attributes?
> 
> Also not sure if I should put a diamond or an amethyst in my helm; reduce cooldown or +% life?


socket hasn't usually been hard for me. Rolling exactly 6% cc on a helm...sometimes that can be tricky. I think Crazy mentioned this - when your possible rolls also include skills and their various % chance, that can be a pain.

I have one Mask of Jeram that took 6mil/roll to get to 6% cc. I didn't even get a single %cc till ~1mil/roll (5%), then to ~3mil/roll to 5.5%, then 6mil/roll to 6%. The pet dmg was 99%. I literally got another MoJ to drop a couple days later with 100% pet dmg that took less than 3mil/roll to get to 6%. It is all about RNG.

I just wish blizz would make it so that your % roll can't be less once at a certain point. E.g. - why roll 4.5% cc if you already have 5.5% cc? That is just a wasted roll.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> socket hasn't usually been hard for me. Rolling exactly 6% cc on a helm...sometimes that can be tricky. I think Crazy mentioned this - when your possible rolls also include skills and their various % chance, that can be a pain.
> 
> I have one Mask of Jeram that took 6mil/roll to get to 6% cc. I didn't even get a single %cc till ~1mil/roll (5%), then to ~3mil/roll to 5.5%, then 6mil/roll to 6%. The pet dmg was 99%. I literally got another MoJ to drop a couple days later with 100% pet dmg that took less than 3mil/roll to get to 6%. It is all about RNG.
> 
> I just wish blizz would make it so that your % roll can't be less once at a certain point. E.g. - why roll 4.5% cc if you already have 5.5% cc? That is just a wasted roll.


Really though being able to roll items at all is enough IMO. Each time you roll, you're essentially having the item drop again, but with the other stats locked in to always happen.

Without the mystic, in order to get that mask of jeram with good pet damage and a socket, 100 of them would have had to drop, or however many rolls you did. Possibly even more, considering they might have dropped with socket and bad pet damage when it finally does get socket.

This is why I hope they keep the bind on account and the current drop system. It's nice to be able to find good items yourself.


----------



## yahu

^I'll give you that - rerolling at all is B-A-yootiful.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Somehow managed to snag two gob portals within an hour today, felt extremely lucky


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I guess it is the type of game play. I probably did not give it enough of a chance, but frankly I prefer D3 over BF4 and so that is where my play time lies.


Well obviously play what you prefer. I played far more D3 than I probably ever will BF4, but I still like both. Recently I'd rather play BF4 or single player games over D3, just because I've played so much D3.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well obviously play what you prefer. I played far more D3 than I probably ever will BF4, but I still like both. Recently I'd rather play BF4 or single player games over D3, just because I've played so much D3.


I don't think I've played enough D3 yet


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I don't think I've played enough D3 yet


Well I'm guessing you have a very long time to catch my hours played







.


----------



## kingcrabmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Sockets aren't too hard to get on helm. It's a much lower chance if you are rolling a slot that can have a skill, since that adds a lot of options that can come up, making it harder to get a specific one.
> ...
> Are you rolling a primary?


Yes. To be exact, I rerolled IAS in hopes of getting a socket since, like many classes, IAS offers very few benefits to Crusaders. If that doesn't allow the chance to roll a socket as other primaries do, then the interface is lying to me.

Because IAS would only re-roll common affixes (armor, vit, crit, etc.), a socket is one of something like six possibilities. To me, that suggests I am either spoiled by previous good luck, having very bad luck, or am faced with a bug. I'm guessing it's just bad luck but I'd rather not spend another million or two or three without any guarantee that's the case. Even if I could prove that there was a bug, I doubt I could ever get my souls and gold back.


----------



## yahu

does the helm also have primary, vit (or at least some equivalent) and 6% crit chance (okay fine, at least some cc)? If not, then I wouldn't spend that much honestly. That said, I don't know your build or know Crusaders much, but that is usually the case on most every other character I've played (including my small amount of time as a 'sader).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

wondering what i can change/find to get my guys up over the 1mil dam my barb when alot of guys get around him shows 1.5mil dam sometimes.

my wizard probly my fav char
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/17742156

my barb my 2nd fav char
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/10581529

my crusader weak
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/50797473

my witch doctor very weak
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/18783646


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well obviously play what you prefer. I played far more D3 than I probably ever will BF4, but I still like both. Recently I'd rather play BF4 or single player games over D3, just because I've played so much D3.


Iv cut back on BF4 and went back to Diablo... I just hate the newest patch... So I decided why not try out the new Reaper of souls.. Havnt really put it down for about a month now..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> does the helm also have primary, vit (or at least some equivalent) and 6% crit chance (okay fine, at least some cc)? If not, then I wouldn't spend that much honestly. That said, I don't know your build or know Crusaders much, but that is usually the case on most every other character I've played (including my small amount of time as a 'sader).


I spent 65 million last night trying to go from 5.5 to 6.0 crit. lolz.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> wondering what i can change/find to get my guys up over the 1mil dam my barb when alot of guys get around him shows 1.5mil dam sometimes.
> 
> my wizard probly my fav char
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/17742156
> 
> my barb my 2nd fav char
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/10581529
> 
> my crusader weak
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/50797473
> 
> my witch doctor very weak
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/18783646


You're probably going to want one of the class sets. Firebirds for wizard, might of the earth or raekors for barb... Akkhans/rolands for crusader, and jade for WD.

I can run you in T6 to find them fairly fast if you're ever online at same time as me, or if you're in the clan just ask in clan chat if anyone has room in a T6 run. My battletag is crazy9000#1143.

Once you get the sets we can help you on specifics, but I would just focus on getting a full set first.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Iv cut back on BF4 and went back to Diablo... I just hate the newest patch... So I decided why not try out the new Reaper of souls.. Havnt really put it down for about a month now..
> I spent 65 million last night trying to go from 5.5 to 6.0 crit. lolz.


How could you hate the latest patch? It made it better in almost every way, which is why I started playing again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How could you hate the latest patch? It made it better in almost every way, which is why I started playing again.


If you wait until I hit paragon 600 on seasons, I will have caught up to you in overall paragon level







. Only 556 right now though.


----------



## yahu

^the gauntlet has been thrown!


----------



## spense91775

I need this game!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you wait until I hit paragon 600 on seasons, I will have caught up to you in overall paragon level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only 556 right now though.


I got a job so even if I wanted to I would have less time than I used to. I lost motivation to keep going anyway. You can carry my paragon torch







.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> wondering what i can change/find to get my guys up over the 1mil dam my barb when alot of guys get around him shows 1.5mil dam sometimes.
> 
> my wizard probly my fav char
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/17742156
> 
> my barb my 2nd fav char
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/10581529
> 
> my crusader weak
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/50797473
> 
> my witch doctor very weak
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Bal3Wolf-1949/hero/18783646


I just want to echo what crazy said, if you see me online and your on season hit me up I would be happy to help you out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> How could you hate the latest patch? It made it better in almost every way, which is why I started playing again.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wait until I hit paragon 600 on seasons, I will have caught up to you in overall paragon level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only 556 right now though.
Click to expand...

Fight, fight, fight!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spense91775*
> 
> I need this game!


Yes you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you wait until I hit paragon 600 on seasons, I will have caught up to you in overall paragon level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only 556 right now though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a job so even if I wanted to I would have less time than I used to. I lost motivation to keep going anyway. You can carry my paragon torch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wait you want me to carry what?!!??? _I need an adult, I need an adult_


----------



## Nethermir

I decided to join the seasons and created a crusader. Now that I just finished getting the complete stampede build, I feel like melee players hate playing with me lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I decided to join the seasons and created a crusader. Now that I just finished getting the complete stampede build, I feel like melee players hate playing with me lol.


Yeah, but the DH and stampede make for a pretty good 2 man. They have a little less kiting to do when you are keeping a passageway stunned and backed up against a wall. But you cant please everybody all the time.

I just started my stampede build last week after giving up on barb. That single target damage just blows, and you have to resort to hitting the bean pole with the RG to get the job done. 7 mins clear, and cant kill a RG in 8 while wielding two weapons? WEAKSAUCE!

BTW, what gems are you using, and are you using RoRG+ leoric, or going full 6 piece and rolling mad CDR?


----------



## Nethermir

^ I am currently using Leoric + rorg because that is the fastest way for me to get a high CDR at the moment (currently at 53%). I want to switch to Akkhan + rorg + Aughild's to get to higher grifts, but would probably need to roll perfect cdr rolls on rings to get infinite akarat. For gems, i have Bane of the Powerful and Mirinae but will switch to Bane of the Trapped and Pain Enhancer.


----------



## capreppy

Looking for feedback on my current seasonal builds.

My demon hunter (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NTXDrgnSlyr-1527/hero/54626778)
- Is this bow worth keeping and if so, what would you change? I do have a gift socket available
- I have an Etrayu, but frankly it is not that great.
- I'm one short on my Marauders set and am working to get that piece

My crusader (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NTXDrgnSlyr-1527/hero/54023667)
- I'm one short on my Akkhan set and am working to get that piece
- Any suggestions? Working towards a Phalanx build

My wizard (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NTXDrgnSlyr-1527/hero/54363968)
- I know, upgrade the gems
- Should I go with a one handed weapon and source? or stick with two hand?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> ^ I am currently using Leoric + rorg because that is the fastest way for me to get a high CDR at the moment (currently at 53%). I want to switch to Akkhan + rorg + Aughild's to get to higher grifts, but would probably need to roll perfect cdr rolls on rings to get infinite akarat. For gems, i have Bane of the Powerful and Mirinae but will switch to Bane of the Trapped and Pain Enhancer.


I am in the same boat, picked up a perfect cap last night, but dont have the CDR elsewhere to put it on. Actually, I am using the same gems, although I am using all three instead of 2. Mirinae hits like a 18 wheeler. Cant find a decent weapon to save my life either. Getting awesome 1 hander drops from mobs, but will continue to spam kadala for the furnace. Using the bovine stick at the moment, and the cows hit as hard as the horses, but dont seem to agro anything that does not come within 15 yards or so of my toon.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am in the same boat, picked up a perfect cap last night, but dont have the CDR elsewhere to put it on. Actually, I am using the same gems, although I am using all three instead of 2. Mirinae hits like a 18 wheeler. Cant find a decent weapon to save my life either. Getting awesome 1 hander drops from mobs, but will continue to spam kadala for the furnace. Using the bovine stick at the moment, and the cows hit as hard as the horses, but dont seem to agro anything that does not come within 15 yards or so of my toon.


I would just spend shards on armor first to complete the akkhan set and then spend it on shield. Keep the bovine for now since you can use any 2h weapon with stampede any way.

Also, could you get a screenshot of the cows? I haven't seen that wep in action


----------



## yahu

^they are quite ghastly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Looking for feedback on my current seasonal builds.
> 
> My demon hunter (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NTXDrgnSlyr-1527/hero/54626778)
> - Is this bow worth keeping and if so, what would you change? I do have a gift socket available
> - I have an Etrayu, but frankly it is not that great.
> - I'm one short on my Marauders set and am working to get that piece
> 
> My crusader (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NTXDrgnSlyr-1527/hero/54023667)
> - I'm one short on my Akkhan set and am working to get that piece
> - Any suggestions? Working towards a Phalanx build
> 
> My wizard (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NTXDrgnSlyr-1527/hero/54363968)
> - I know, upgrade the gems
> - Should I go with a one handed weapon and source? or stick with two hand?


DH:

The worst possible Etrayu is going to be probably the best choice still. I would roll the fire % on those bracers into cold %... they are very good bracers and are well worth the souls/mats/gold invested in getting a good roll. You could also try for some crit chance on helm, but don't spend too much since you probably want one that already has either crit or a skill % in the long run. Also try to get a socket or two on jewelry and start leveling up a gem in greater rifts. Bane of the trapped is probably choice #1, followed by enforcer.

Wizard:

I had pretty good results with a crafted devestator, and the firebirds source.


----------



## SirWaWa

does nvidia DSR work with D3?
I tried it briefly and didn't notice anything...


----------



## Wormburner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You're probably going to want one of the class sets. Firebirds for wizard, might of the earth or raekors for barb... Akkhans/rolands for crusader, and jade for WD.
> 
> I can run you in T6 to find them fairly fast if you're ever online at same time as me, or if you're in the clan just ask in clan chat if anyone has room in a T6 run. My battletag is crazy9000#1143.
> 
> Once you get the sets we can help you on specifics, but I would just focus on getting a full set first.


You want Zuni for WD. Pet builds are awesome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> does nvidia DSR work with D3?
> I tried it briefly and didn't notice anything...


you cant polish a turd


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you cant polish a turd


myth busted


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody run the phalanx build with the archers and the baleful remnant?

I have the core pieces, and was a little disappointed that the toons would only crit 5-7mil, when all I have swapped is a ring and weapon. My stampede crits for 22-25. There is little, and scattered info on this build post 2.1 on the internet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you cant polish a turd
> 
> 
> 
> myth busted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

that was a pretty crappy video


----------



## Akadaka

I have so much Gifts in my stash and sadly not much pro items to use on.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> I have so much Gifts in my stash and sadly not much pro items to use on.


I had the same feeling, then found an etrayu and used on that. Good or not, I used it on that.


----------



## aaron302

anybody want to play tonight i'm YaBoyAaron#1357 have a lvl 70 DH trying to acquire better gear, not sure i can even do t2 by myself


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron302*
> 
> anybody want to play tonight i'm YaBoyAaron#1357 have a lvl 70 DH trying to acquire better gear, not sure i can even do t2 by myself


You have me on your friends list already, so hop on in if you are in seasons.


----------



## Crazy9000

I made a video of doing a T6 rift in 4 mins


----------



## The LAN Man

I know I clear pretty fast but I don't think I could do 4 minutes that's amazing.


----------



## slickwilly

Amazing, your DH is lighting build, does that work better than the Cold damage build?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Amazing, your DH is lighting build, does that work better than the Cold damage build?


naweh he's running cold but with a 2h xbow the Enchantress gives him the extra 3% attack speed to hit the 2.85 breakpoint with sentries so he's hitting everything just as fast but almost twice as hard.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> naweh he's running cold but with a 2h xbow the Enchantress gives him the extra 3% attack speed to hit the 2.85 breakpoint with sentries so he's hitting everything just as fast but almost twice as hard.


Got it; now the 2.85 break point is that before or after TNT gloves? mine have 48% IAS for pets


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody run the phalanx build with the archers and the baleful remnant?
> 
> I have the core pieces, and was a little disappointed that the toons would only crit 5-7mil, when all I have swapped is a ring and weapon. My stampede crits for 22-25. There is little, and scattered info on this build post 2.1 on the internet.
> that was a pretty crappy video


The benefit comes from having 19 of these pets out at once - 8 archers and 11 melee(8 from baleful max and 3 more from falling sword-rise brothers). The eternal union makes them pretty much permanent. The low crit of 7m is made up for with attack speed plus there's 8 of them so even at 50% crit, 4 of them critting per attack is 30M(use taskers and as much as on gear as you can) plus the melee units (at least mine anyway) crit for 15-20m. It's a fun build.

Also the gems pain enhancer and efficacious toxin proc from the bowmen adding another 5000%ish weapon damage over time per shot.

Oh, also the pets block all ranged attacks if you're behind them including some affixes like electrify. I like to post my "army" in a choke point and laugh while they clear a room.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got it; now the 2.85 break point is that before or after TNT gloves? mine have 48% IAS for pets


that's after the TnT glvoes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Has anybody run the phalanx build with the archers and the baleful remnant?
> 
> I have the core pieces, and was a little disappointed that the toons would only crit 5-7mil, when all I have swapped is a ring and weapon. My stampede crits for 22-25. There is little, and scattered info on this build post 2.1 on the internet.
> that was a pretty crappy video
> 
> 
> 
> The benefit comes from having 19 of these pets out at once - 8 archers and 11 melee(8 from baleful max and 3 more from falling sword-rise brothers). The eternal union makes them pretty much permanent. The low crit of 7m is made up for with attack speed plus there's 8 of them so even at 50% crit, 4 of them critting per attack is 30M(use taskers and as much as on gear as you can) plus the melee units (at least mine anyway) crit for 15-20m. It's a fun build.
> 
> Also the gems pain enhancer and efficacious toxin proc from the bowmen adding another 5000%ish weapon damage over time per shot.
> 
> Oh, also the pets block all ranged attacks if you're behind them including some affixes like electrify. I like to post my "army" in a choke point and laugh while they clear a room.
Click to expand...

Ah...so taskers then. that is the magic I am missing out on. I need a pair anyway coming up, and kadala is not coming off the furnace. guess its time to switch gears.

Also have all the important parts for the condemn build, but still building a second set of A6 for holy. Any thoughts on which of the three builds is best: stampede, archers, condemn?


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm actually using my brand new nats 1h crossbow setup, at the 4.15 breakpoint. If you watch carefully, the sentry are attacking very fast. I also finally got my grift 40 clear with it, it's working a lot better then I expected. My profile should be accurate for the next few hours at least: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/51925344

I'm just short of the BP in multiplayer games though- I need 7% IAS on the ring, haven't found one yet.

To calculate breakpoints, take your profile attack speed, and multiply it by your tasker and theo bonus, so 1.49 in my case. You can also take the breakpoint you want, like 4.15, and divide it by your taskers to find out how much profile attack speed you need.

Remember the number are rounded, so if your profile displays 1.92 aps, you might only have 1.915 and be missing the breakpoint... so try to make sure you are above the breakpoint by a little bit.

If you want to manually do the number (if it's really close), then you can muliply your total attack speed increase (profile) by your tasker bonus, your weapons base attack speed, and your weapons increased attack speed.

So with an etrayu, 50% taskers, 60% increased attack speed, and 6% increased attack speed on weapon, you would multiply 1.4*1.5 * 1.6 *1.06 to find out what your exact attack speed is (uselessly halfway between the 2.842 and 4.15 breakpoints in this case). Order doesn't matter in multiplication, just make sure you don't forget one.


----------



## The LAN Man

definitely thought you were using the 2h xbow you can make my bad congrats again on the 40


----------



## Sainesk

I wish you could gain Paragon XP playing Diablo heroes in Heroes of the Storm







finally got into the Alpha and DH is pretty awesome except instead of sentry it's just manic laughter as I chase down foes with strafe.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ah...so taskers then. that is the magic I am missing out on. I need a pair anyway coming up, and kadala is not coming off the furnace. guess its time to switch gears.
> 
> Also have all the important parts for the condemn build, but still building a second set of A6 for holy. Any thoughts on which of the three builds is best: stampede, archers, condemn?


To me it seems more of a personal preference. I like the archers build personally but the thing about it IMO is that it has the most strenuous itemization. Condemn is ok, I use it occasionally but the whole spam 1 button thing is meh for me.


----------



## jvill

Hey diablo pros!

Just a noob monk here,
I just want some opinions regarding lacuni prowlers for the SWK Build..

Is it better to get survivability through aughild chest + bracer than go offensive with lacuni prowlers + maybe a Tal rasha chest for attackspeed?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Hey diablo pros!
> 
> Just a noob monk here,
> I just want some opinions regarding lacuni prowlers for the SWK Build..
> 
> Is it better to get survivability through aughild chest + bracer than go offensive with lacuni prowlers + maybe a Tal rasha chest for attackspeed?


Lacuni + tal rasha is going to be "better", but only if you are able to take the hits so you can sustain with high attack speed, thus high spirit generation, and thus lots of life from "life per spirit spent". If you're dying in a few hits and don't have a chance to sustain, you're kind of forced into aughilds to get some toughness.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Lacuni + tal rasha is going to be "better", but only if you are able to take the hits so you can sustain with high attack speed, thus high spirit generation, and thus lots of life from "life per spirit spent". If you're dying in a few hits and don't have a chance to sustain, you're kind of forced into aughilds to get some toughness.


That's exactly what I thought. Though I am not confident about it because I lack the experience.

I'm not exactly sure about my survivability without the aughild bonus so I might have to test this out before I can know for sure.

Anyway, thanks man!
Still have a lot of things to learn


----------



## The LAN Man

Got my 3rd Lightning SoJ today I feel like the game is just telling me to stay lightning


----------



## lemans81

I am going to try to chew over 500 paragon from today to Thursday...so if you see me online shoot me a message probably be doing endless rifts.


----------



## slickwilly

OK, so using Crazey's math I figure (44%IAS) X (42% taskers pet IAS) X 1.6 APS for weapon = 3.27 BP, 1.44*1.42*1.6=3.27, did I do the math right? and if I did I don't see making 4.15, I only have two items that couold use more IAS (N.R. ring and taskers), I could also use a pair of Lacunis and a weapon with IAS.

My non seasonal DH (LadyDiamond)

Thanks for the info Crazy9000


----------



## lemans81

To hit 4.15 you need IAS on pretty much everything and 6-7% and 48%+ taskers.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ah...so taskers then. that is the magic I am missing out on. I need a pair anyway coming up, and kadala is not coming off the furnace. guess its time to switch gears.
> 
> Also have all the important parts for the condemn build, but still building a second set of A6 for holy. Any thoughts on which of the three builds is best: stampede, archers, condemn?


I find stampede and archers better for the higher rifts since you are not required to get close to mobs. Condemn is nice but you are required to have a lot of toughness otherwise you just die to those fire chains and lightning thingy.


----------



## slickwilly

I got a SOJ with cold damage finally
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I find stampede and archers better for the higher rifts since you are not required to get close to mobs. Condemn is nice but you are required to have a lot of toughness otherwise you just die to those fire chains and lightning thingy.


Glad to see my Crusader isn't the only one with an aversion to lighting balls, chains, and Arcane sentry I can survive and I am still rocking the 4 piece set bonus for Blackthorn's so ground affects are harmless


----------



## capreppy

M6 DH Build: Is Increase Companion Damage 15% equivalent to increasing Sentry Damage 15%? Or do I need it to say Increase Sentry Damage 15%?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> M6 DH Build: Is Increase Companion Damage 15% equivalent to increasing Sentry Damage 15%? Or do I need it to say Increase Sentry Damage 15%?


I am no expert, but Companions are your actual living creature pets, not the sentries. Only Sentry skill affix increases Sentry damage and that's what you want on as many gear as possible.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/52719866


----------



## MistaBernie

I apparently got a sweet 20% Cold / 28% elite SoJ... pity I don't think I'll use it (won't give up my Taskers for set gloves, nope)


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am no expert, but Companions are your actual living creature pets, not the sentries. Only Sentry skill affix increases Sentry damage and that's what you want on as many gear as possible.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Amoeba-1638/hero/52719866


Thank you. that is what I figured. I was able to get it to 15% Sentry damage. Did just spend 50m in gold and a crap ton of souls to get reroll some of my gear. Still on the hunt for some better jewelry.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I apparently got a sweet 20% Cold / 28% elite SoJ... pity I don't think I'll use it (won't give up my Taskers for set gloves, nope)


It's not RoRG you should give up, it's your other ring.

With a SoJ like that, it doesn't matter what your other ring is. SoJ is tons better







.


----------



## MistaBernie

But its my Unity







oh well ill probably replace it anyways.


----------



## The LAN Man

That SoJ is way better than your unity


----------



## Crazy9000

At least on DH, I've come to the conclusion that unity is overrated. I've got about 5 mill toughness, and if you watch the video I made a page or two back, I get hit a few times and do well enough. I also did the grift 40 without a unity, so I think it's a waste of a ring slot for DH.

Some melee chars might have to use it in order to even think about high grifts, but with DH I think you get more damage mitigation from higher DPS then even from taking half damage.

I think it comes down to DH usually dying from getting 1 shot, which does more then twice enough damage to kill you anyways. The best solution to that is do enough damage, so that you can kill the mob while only having to dodge/outdistance the ability for an amount of time you can handle... especially with thunderstorm/jailer.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> At least on DH, I've come to the conclusion that unity is overrated. I've got about 5 mill toughness, and if you watch the video I made a page or two back, I get hit a few times and do well enough. I also did the grift 40 without a unity, so I think it's a waste of a ring slot for DH.
> 
> Some melee chars might have to use it in order to even think about high grifts, but with DH I think you get more damage mitigation from higher DPS then even from taking half damage.
> 
> I think it comes down to DH usually dying from getting 1 shot, which does more then twice enough damage to kill you anyways. The best solution to that is do enough damage, so that you can kill the mob while only having to dodge/outdistance the ability for an amount of time you can handle... especially with thunderstorm/jailer.


I agree with all of that. My sader with ~8mil toughness dies 5x as much as my DH with ~4mil.

mobility+awareness+pets=survive


----------



## lemans81

I think it's the occulus ring but I thought 14% or 15% was max?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think it's the occulus ring but I thought 14% or 15% was max?


Who are you replying to? lol

I believe the occulus ring rolls with up to 9%, and since that's a special roll (ias normally can't have 9%), it doesn't count as an IAS roll, and you can roll another 7%, for a combined total of 16%.

The problem with that ring is it doesn't have any random stats- meaning your only roll is used to double the attack speed roll, and you can't ever get it with a socket or roll one in yourself.


----------



## lemans81

To a notification I got via email....which I clearly should have read to see if that post still existed lol. In fairness I have been up 24 hours will all four kids trying to kill each other all night.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> To a notification I got via email....which I clearly should have read to see if that post still existed lol. In fairness I have been up 24 hours will all four kids trying to kill each other all night.


That was a ninja edit and you caught it









anyway...game has crashed and now says there is a problem with my license

edit:

reading the technical support forums, seems like I am not the only one.


----------



## The LAN Man

Have finally passed both Lemans and Fr0sty on the solo DH Leaderboard and all of the group ones.

Now I've just gotta beat DoomDash and Crazy....


----------



## Nethermir

I think I am the unluckiest player in D3. I only got the goblin vault the other day.



Also, question for those running crusaders with stampede. Is 20-25m the average damage of this build? I am currently doing 19m or so but I am only at 254 (season) paragon. And probably need SoJ but I can't bear to part with my compass rose







(str/vit/cc/chd/slot)


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> I think I am the unluckiest player in D3. I only got the goblin vault the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, question for those running crusaders with stampede. Is 20-25m the average damage of this build? I am currently doing 19m or so but I am only at 254 (season) paragon. And probably need SoJ but I can't bear to part with my compass rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (str/vit/cc/chd/slot)


I've never been to the vault at all... So consider yourself luckier than I!


----------



## slickwilly

I've had three vaults open for me, First one i was alone in Act 1, one i was with a friend and one alone in seasonal


----------



## Robin Nio

I got a vault the first day of my seasonal character but still gotta get it on my non seasonal.


----------



## capreppy

Hmm. I think there are MANY MORE have nots than those that have seen them. I've not seen one ever.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Have finally passed both Lemans and Fr0sty on the solo DH Leaderboard and all of the group ones.
> 
> Now I've just gotta beat DoomDash and Crazy....


I've done solo rifts on my DH about 5 times. The other night when I jumped ahead of fr0sty I didn't even realize it (crazy saw). I'm gunnin' for ya! I'm sure you'll be fine tho as I have been on the endless quest for SMK so mostly play my WD. I only played a solo rift that night at all because there was no one online when I started so I was killing time. I could have gone higher in the trial run but I jumped out when I thought it was getting too high and ended up with a 35 key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> I got a vault the first day of my seasonal character but still gotta get it on my non seasonal.


I've gotten it 4 times, only on seasonal - twice solo and twice in a four person group. Of course, I have been playing only seasonal since it has released, so that makes sense.







For those that think you're unlucky, remember, they will not open the portal in rifts, so if that is mostly what you're running then you will mostly be limiting your chances.


----------



## Crazy9000

I really encourage everyone to start a greater rift at a low level, like 10, then keep clearing them and upgrading keystone until you fail. A lot of people aren't even placed on the solo chart, or have cleared a very low rift.

If you just do the trial super high and try to get a high score, it can be frustrating... but if you clear up to one, you can see where your character is at compared to the others.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Hmm. I think there are MANY MORE have nots than those that have seen them. I've not seen one ever.


It's a good feeling knowing that I will never be poor any more







The problem now is gems, I keep running out of gems.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> It's a good feeling knowing that I will never be poor any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem now is gems, I keep running out of gems.


Thats where I am on my Seasonal DH, I get an 1 Emerald dropped for about ever 15 gems


----------



## Crazy9000

If you have a character that can kill goblins without also killing the boss, once you get the goblin realm you can just fight the boss for a few goblins, then die and keeping fighting over and over. Demon hunter doesn't work well because the sentries would attack the boss and kill it, instead of the goblins that fall off.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you have a character that can kill goblins without also killing the boss, once you get the goblin realm you can just fight the boss for a few goblins, then die and keeping fighting over and over. Demon hunter doesn't work well because the sentries would attack the boss and kill it, instead of the goblins that fall off.


By Bul kathos, sounds like a job for a char with high single target damage. time to roll a seasonal barb or maybe a Monk


----------



## Nethermir

Will a goblin inside the vault spawn another vault portal? Goblincention


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Will a goblin inside the vault spawn another vault portal? Goblincention


NO!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Will a goblin inside the vault spawn another vault portal? Goblincention


We heard you like vaults...so we put a vault in your vault so you can vault while you vault in the vault?(DH only)


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> We heard you like vaults...so we put a vault in your vault so you can vault while you vault in the vault?(DH only)


That's some serious disciplinary action


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> We heard you like vaults...so we put a vault in your vault so you can vault while you vault in the vault?(DH only)


But how many times can you vault in the vault within the vault if your DH friends vault while you vault in the vault vault, could you vault in the vault vault more if you vault with a WD who wishes to vault in the vault vault but cannot vault so he sacrifices his dogs that can't vault in the vault vault so you can vault vault in the vault while he does not vault in the vault and wishes he could vault vault in the vault while you vault?

also, vault.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> We heard you like vaults...so we put a vault in your vault so you can vault while you vault in the vault?(DH only)
> 
> 
> 
> But how many times can you vault in the vault within the vault if your DH friends vault while you vault in the vault vault, could you vault in the vault vault more if you vault with a WD who wishes to vault in the vault vault but cannot vault so he sacrifices his dogs that can't vault in the vault vault so you can vault vault in the vault while he does not vault in the vault and wishes he could vault vault in the vault while you vault?
> 
> also, vault.
Click to expand...

ok meow


----------



## Crazy9000

100% gold and XP bonus incoming!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16576901/100-bonus-gold-find-and-exp-happy-halloween-10-30-2014
Quote:


> Somewhere between the High Heavens and the Pandemonium Fortress linger spirits who hunger for the company of wandering nephalem. . . . This weekend, we invite you to take part in a celebration honoring these ancient ghosts of the fallen. All mortals who log in to Diablo III this weekend on any platform will receive a +100% bonus to Gold Find and EXP! As with previous buffs, the bonuses provided will stack multiplicatively with existing in-game bonuses, including those provided by items, shrines, Pools of Reflection, and Paragon points. This bonus Gold Find and Experience period begins in the Americas region on Friday, October 31 at 12:00 a.m. PDT and ends on Monday, November 3 at 11:59 p.m. PST. Have a ghoulishly good time, heroes. If perchance you fall victim to the things that go bump in the night, be not afraid . . . you'll have plenty of company on the other side.


----------



## sway40

I've been trying to join the clan and no one will receipt my request, yes i pmed and was told to send a request.

tappin from my htc m8


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 100% gold and XP bonus incoming!
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16576901/100-bonus-gold-find-and-exp-happy-halloween-10-30-2014


This is the perfect time to make more of my friends out here play this game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sway40*
> 
> I've been trying to join the clan and no one will receipt my request, yes i pmed and was told to send a request.
> 
> tappin from my htc m8


You dont meet the 100 post requirement listed in the first post of this thread. This is a pretty big site, with lots of sections that you may find interesting. Let us get to know you, and vice versa.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You dont meet the 100 post requirement listed in the first post of this thread. This is a pretty big site, with lots of sections that you may find interesting. Let us get to know you, and vice versa.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Why must I work the weekend of gold and XP bonus?!?!?! WWWWWWHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!?!?!?!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Why must I work the weekend of gold and XP bonus?!?!?! WWWWWWHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!?!?!?!


Right after you left we ran into a Gob party in a rift....


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sway40*
> 
> I've been trying to join the clan and no one will receipt my request, yes i pmed and was told to send a request.
> 
> tappin from my htc m8
> 
> 
> 
> You dont meet the 100 post requirement listed in the first post of this thread. This is a pretty big site, with lots of sections that you may find interesting. Let us get to know you, and vice versa.
Click to expand...

Ok let's try this again, I accidentally signed into an old account I forgot about, I have def have the post count.

tappin from my htc m8


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Ok let's try this again, I accidentally signed into an old account I forgot about, I have def have the post count.
> 
> tappin from my htc m8


send another request to join the clan...


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Ok let's try this again, I accidentally signed into an old account I forgot about, I have def have the post count.
> 
> tappin from my htc m8
> 
> 
> 
> send another request to join the clan...
Click to expand...

Will do thanks

tappin from my htc m8


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Right after you left we ran into a Gob party in a rift....


I've run into several of those this week and it's been a hayday of goblins. But still no vault. Mostly running rifts so I know that impacts that. I need some keystones so may go after bounties and goblins this weekend.


----------



## Nethermir

If you get into a vault and then invite someone, can they also get into the vault?


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> If you get into a vault and then invite someone, can they also get into the vault?


No. must be in game at the time the portal is opened


----------



## Cryosis00

I need to be carried on my DH. I have no drive to grind gear on this toon but want to play sentry domination.

Have 3 pieces so far.


----------



## HappyBuddhaman

Well, I know what me and the wife will be doing all weekend, better start a pot of coffee.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HappyBuddhaman*
> 
> Well, I know what me and the wife will be doing all weekend, better start a pot of coffee.


Phedrues is that you


----------



## HappyBuddhaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Phedrues is that you


No. Honestly.


----------



## DoomDash

Any word on seasons end?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Any word on seasons end?


It's expected at Blizzcon, which is in a week.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's expected at Blizzcon, which is in a week.


I hope the third expansion for SCII gets announced as I dont play Diablo 3 anymore...


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's expected at Blizzcon, which is in a week.


lol now I cant decide whether I should keep playing my seasons or my ns


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's expected at Blizzcon, which is in a week.


So does all our Seasons gear to go normal non-seasons and then we start a new season?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's expected at Blizzcon, which is in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> So does all our Seasons gear to go normal non-seasons and then we start a new season?
Click to expand...

That is the way I understand it, the toons just become non seasons.

I am going to have a heck of a time rectifying the inventory space. Need like 15 more tabs...Blizzard, you reading this?


----------



## Crazy9000

The season will end, and all your characters will become non season. There will probably be a gap period where there is no season, but hopefully only a week or so like when 2.1 came out.

Your seasonal stash will all be sent to your inbox (like where you get the pre-order/collector bonus stuff). This is very annoying, so make sure to salvage absolutely anything you don't absolutely want before seasons end... especially since there's no signs of a stash space increase to keep it all anyways. If you have the character slots open, I'd suggest muling all your stuff to level 1's inventory before season end actually... that will be a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The season will end, and all your characters will become non season. There will probably be a gap period where there is no season, but hopefully only a week or so like when 2.1 came out.
> 
> Your seasonal stash will all be sent to your inbox (like where you get the pre-order/collector bonus stuff). This is very annoying, so make sure to salvage absolutely anything you don't absolutely want before seasons end... especially since there's no signs of a stash space increase to keep it all anyways. If you have the character slots open, I'd suggest muling all your stuff to level 1's inventory before season end actually... that will be a lot easier to deal with.


What about the Paragon points, will they be added to NS as well or only if seasonal has a higher level?


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The season will end, and all your characters will become non season. There will probably be a gap period where there is no season, but hopefully only a week or so like when 2.1 came out.
> 
> Your seasonal stash will all be sent to your inbox (like where you get the pre-order/collector bonus stuff). This is very annoying, so make sure to salvage absolutely anything you don't absolutely want before seasons end... especially since there's no signs of a stash space increase to keep it all anyways. If you have the character slots open, I'd suggest muling all your stuff to level 1's inventory before season end actually... that will be a lot easier to deal with.


Space management is already an issue and migrating all of our seasonal stuff to non-seasons will be a challenge for most I'm sure.

As my seasonal characters are better equipped (for the most part), I'll probably get rid of the gear for my wost character and then delete those characters that are in worst shape. I only have 3 seasonal toons (wizard, sader, & DH). Those three actually have the full set of the appropriate armor so that makes "merging' a little easier for me.


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> What about the Paragon points, will they be added to NS as well or only if seasonal has a higher level?


the exp gets added to non season


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The season will end, and all your characters will become non season. There will probably be a gap period where there is no season, but hopefully only a week or so like when 2.1 came out.
> 
> Your seasonal stash will all be sent to your inbox (like where you get the pre-order/collector bonus stuff). This is very annoying, so make sure to salvage absolutely anything you don't absolutely want before seasons end... especially since there's no signs of a stash space increase to keep it all anyways. If you have the character slots open, I'd suggest muling all your stuff to level 1's inventory before season end actually... that will be a lot easier to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Paragon points, will they be added to NS as well or only if seasonal has a higher level?
Click to expand...

Paragon will be added by experience, not by points or levels.


----------



## JTHMfreak

So if paragon is added by XP and not levels would that make it to where my non-season could be a higher level than my season?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So if paragon is added by XP and not levels would that make it to where my non-season could be a higher level than my season?


Remember this is only happening when the season ends. Your seasonal character will become non-season then. Your level will be a lot higher then your seasonal, since it's adding all your experience together.

Here is a calculator to find out what level you will end up with when season ends. Plug in your current seasonal level (or the level you hope to get by season end), and it will show you what level you will end up with overall.

http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php

With my seasonal level of 579, and my non season of 535, I end up with paragon 646. With my goal of 600 on seasons, I would end up with 657.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Paragon will be added by experience, not by points or levels.


So if I understand you correctly my non-seasonal account will receive what ever XP is required to achieve the paragon points I have acquired on my seasonal character

My weekend of mon-star bashing begins now


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Paragon will be added by experience, not by points or levels.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I understand you correctly my non-seasonal account will receive what ever XP is required to achieve the paragon points I have acquired on my seasonal character
> 
> My weekend of mon-star bashing begins now
Click to expand...

I am going to veg out on D3 this weekend too...
But first I must coax the children into collecting the weekend sugar supply from strangers in the neighborhood so I dont burn out early. I shall trick them with costumes and false hopes of shared candy!


----------



## The LAN Man

Finally got trifecta TnT today only rolled 40% pet atk spd but I still hit bp with everything else so it's definitely a win


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to veg out on D3 this weekend too...
> But first I must coax the children into collecting the weekend sugar supply from strangers in the neighborhood so I dont burn out early. I shall trick them with costumes and false hopes of shared candy!


I thought about handing out little cans of Red Bull, but instead decided to contribute to America's diabetes problem instead.


----------



## Akadaka

Should be 100% magic and legendary find what a joke Blizzard are Gold isn't even hard to get anymore.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Should be 100% magic and legendary find what a joke Blizzard are Gold isn't even hard to get anymore.


Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> Should be 100% magic and legendary find what a joke Blizzard are Gold isn't even hard to get anymore.


No kidding... i make 25 to 50 million in a night easy. Im just playn for exp points this weekend. Got a gob rift last night. Didnt even have all my gold gear on and made 150 million. Cannot find any legendaries. When i do its always a dang ring or something that just sux. Lol.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> No kidding... i make 25 to 50 million in a night easy. Im just playn for exp points this weekend. Got a gob rift last night. Didnt even have all my gold gear on and made 150 million. Cannot find any legendaries. When i do its always a dang ring or something that just sux. Lol.


Don't you hate it when you see a green star on the screen only to find out that it is a ring


----------



## Mikecdm

I just made 60 million in act 1 bounties, seems decent.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Lookie what I found!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir*
> 
> Don't you hate it when you see a green star on the screen only to find out that it is a ring


Or blackthornes


----------



## slickwilly

Found two gifts in one hour, some of my gear has XP bonus so running T6 with the weekend bonus I am level 2 to 3 times in during a rift


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Found two gifts in one hour, some of my gear has XP bonus so running T6 with the weekend bonus I am level 2 to 3 times in during a rift


RnG has been handing them out. I had none so far in seasons, then three drop within the last 24 hours.

Edit: 4 in 48 hours


----------



## jvill

Well, talk about handing them out..

390 Paragon levels and still no Ramaladni's.

I'm starting to think I might get it after a 100 more.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Well, talk about handing them out..
> 
> 390 Paragon levels and still no Ramaladni's.
> 
> I'm starting to think I might get it after a 100 more.


Did you go from 1-390 without one? I think the first one feels the hardest to get since you're anxiously waiting to get one already (like my luck with Furnace/SMK, except gift is nowhere near as rare). Used one on my scoundrel's weapon recently, think it made it pretty awesome







:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lemans81

I am paragon 500 on season and have only found 4 total.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm at 439 and I've found 6 in seasons and 4 of those were in the last 3 days


----------



## criznit

I currently came back after a year or so break (and after trying it on ps4 first) and I must say this game is miles better! One thing for sure is I feel the drop rates on ps4 are somewhat better. I have a jade wd capable of grift 31 starting from scratch vs. struggling to find gear for my monk that was mp 8-9 capable and now can only do t1. I know rng is gonna rng but still.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'm at 439 and I've found 6 in seasons and 4 of those were in the last 3 days


I did not see one for ages and found 2 in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I currently came back after a year or so break (and after trying it on ps4 first) and I must say this game is miles better! One thing for sure is I feel the drop rates on ps4 are somewhat better. I have a jade wd capable of grift 31 starting from scratch vs. struggling to find gear for my monk that was mp 8-9 capable and now can only do t1. I know rng is gonna rng but still.


Well back when you played before, there was an auction house, so they had to drastically reduce the drop rate. Now, the drop rate is to the point where you can gear yourself up playing, at a similar speed to someone who was decent at playing the auction house before.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well back when you played before, there was an auction house, so they had to drastically reduce the drop rate. Now, the drop rate is to the point where you can gear yourself up playing, at a similar speed to someone who was decent at playing the auction house before.


Ok, I gotcha! it's still hurts tho lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

The 100% XP and gold buff ends at midnight pacific tonight, so make sure you get all your gold find/leveling in soon.

Hopefully blizzcon at the end of the week will let us know when seasons end.


----------



## jvill

Paragon 400, still no Gift.
Am I cursed?









I need Kratos to handle the RNG godzzz for me.


----------



## criznit

I see blizzard never fixed the low drops in certain areas. When there are a bunch of mobs on screen and everyone is pew pew'n, my frames will drop all the way down to the low teens and stay there for a bit before shooting back up. I tried the old "drop sound to 32 channels" trick and it doesn't work. Is there any other suggestions?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I see blizzard never fixed the low drops in certain areas. When there are a bunch of mobs on screen and everyone is pew pew'n, my frames will drop all the way down to the low teens and stay there for a bit before shooting back up. I tried the old "drop sound to 32 channels" trick and it doesn't work. Is there any other suggestions?


I am going to go out on a limb and say its an engine limitation, because it certainly does not put a strain on either my GPU or CPU. So ease the burden on the engine as much as you can. Turn down eye candy, turn down sound, turn off healthbars, player names...etc etc etc


----------



## lemans81

Crazy and I managed to get ranked in the world ranks for 2 player last night, wasn't really a goal of mine, but feels good all the same.


----------



## The LAN Man

Eden, Wubanga, myself and my buddy Fayt just did a 4 man 39 sooooo close only had 15 seconds to spare


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb and say its an engine limitation, because it certainly does not put a strain on either my GPU or CPU. So ease the burden on the engine as much as you can. Turn down eye candy, turn down sound, turn off healthbars, player names...etc etc etc


I will do this when I get home. Thanks for the quick response. I can't rep now but one is on the way when I get home lol. Also my blizz ID is criznit if I could get a clan add


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I will do this when I get home. Thanks for the quick response. I can't rep now but one is on the way when I get home lol. Also my blizz ID is criznit if I could get a clan add


PM your battletag (open friends list, it's at the top. He'll need the number too) to Sainesk, then search for us in clans (overclock should be enough) and request to join.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Eden, Wubanga, myself and my buddy Fayt just did a 4 man 39 sooooo close only had 15 seconds to spare


That was an awesome run, we will have to do some more of that. I must admit, Fayt holds his own mighty fine for someone who has ~30 hours on DH, and only about a week total to the game. Get his butt on the forums, and into the clan.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That was an awesome run, we will have to do some more of that. I must admit, Fayt holds his own mighty fine for someone who has ~30 hours on DH, and only about a week total to the game. Get his butt on the forums, and into the clan.


Haha I'm getting him on today and directing him here. He is doing surprisingly well and is having a great amount of luck fortunately enough for him.


----------



## Crazy9000

It's starting to get easier to find groups to do grift runs, which is really nice. It is so awesome with a zdps Witch doctor though... they can mostly lock down the elites, so the whole group isn't getting one shot by jailer at the same time. So far we've got twinklenuts and lemans with WD, and Fr0sty has his monk working pretty good for 4-man.

Anyone have any ideas for getting really high keys in the trials? We seem to cap out at around 42 with full DH party, and really need 44+ to upgrade gems now. I'm thinking maybe zdps monk + 2dh.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's starting to get easier to find groups to do grift runs, which is really nice. It is so awesome with a zdps Witch doctor though... they can mostly lock down the elites, so the whole group isn't getting one shot by jailer at the same time. So far we've got twinklenuts and lemans with WD, and Fr0sty has his monk working pretty good for 4-man.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for getting really high keys in the trials? We seem to cap out at around 42 with full DH party, and really need 44+ to upgrade gems now. I'm thinking maybe zdps monk + 2dh.


one thing is to switch from vault to caltrops and use the rune that gives 10%ChC
paragon points away from movement speed to dex, cooldown to anything else
skill awareness to ambush

I am not getting 44s, but this will always get me higher


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PM your battletag (open friends list, it's at the top. He'll need the number too) to Sainesk, then search for us in clans (overclock should be enough) and request to join.


Thanks again crazy! I just sent the battletag to Sainesk and will send the in game invite later.


----------



## yahu

meh, I've been on random as hell lately. The eldest kid is having me kick his butt in school. :\ fr0sty and I played Fri or Sat, and were so dang close to putting up a couple pretty high 2-man Grifts. We kept getting hit with low-mob or bad map, and my zdps running around nekkid without xeph (at least it feels that way) eventually runs into a damn lightning mob. I've brought up a second account WD (my kid's account) and hoping for better drops.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's starting to get easier to find groups to do grift runs, which is really nice. It is so awesome with a zdps Witch doctor though... they can mostly lock down the elites, so the whole group isn't getting one shot by jailer at the same time. So far we've got twinklenuts and lemans with WD, and Fr0sty has his monk working pretty good for 4-man.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for getting really high keys in the trials? We seem to cap out at around 42 with full DH party, and really need 44+ to upgrade gems now. I'm thinking maybe zdps monk + 2dh.


zdps monks are just fine. If you want more of a group support class then zdps Crusader is your flavor.

Shield glare with Divine Verdict rune = enemies blinded and group has 20% dmg buff
Consecration with frozen ground rune = AOE heal and all mobs are 60% slowed and 40% chance to be frozen
Law of Valor with critical rune = perma 8% AS for group and 100% increased crit hit dmg

All can be 100% uptime


----------



## inedenimadam

for all of you DH guys...

http://sentrycalc.dawg6.com/sentry-web/


----------



## yahu

jesus, I've seen airplane simulators with less dials, switches, and knobs.


----------



## MistaBernie

looks like my DH is at break point 6, only ~3.8% AS over. Seems pretty well optimized.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> looks like my DH is at break point 6, only ~3.8% AS over. Seems pretty well optimized.


I hit my break point exactly!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I hit my break point exactly!


I could take the 3.8% out of the AS from Paragon to get it right.. I just haven't yet.


----------



## FaytAintrath

Well with this Sentry Damage Calculator I can see why it's really OP now. I'd love to keep maxing out my DH.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm going to have to play with that sentry damage calculator a bit.

I managed to get a 44 key from trials this morning, using the new nats ring download gave me last night. Hopefully I can get them in a group so we can do a few with 0dps... will be kind of annoying solo







.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm going to have to play with that sentry damage calculator a bit.
> 
> I managed to get a 44 key from trials this morning, using the new nats ring download gave me last night. Hopefully I can get them in a group so we can do a few with 0dps... will be kind of annoying solo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I definitely thought you got that SoJ in our game when you posted it. I got stupid excited.


----------



## Mikecdm

That calculator is pretty cool, best one i've seen.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> for all of you DH guys...
> 
> http://sentrycalc.dawg6.com/sentry-web/


Awesome calculator, didn't tell me much that I didn't know....I need a lot more IAS for the final BP lol.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I think I'm going to play the game again, this time I need a trifecta 7as 50 TnT. Kinda hard objective isn't it?


----------



## DoomDash

So what Plvl are you seasons guys at now?


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm at 451 now Crazy is almost 600 and Lemans passed 500 a few days ago


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'm at 451 now Crazy is almost 600 and Lemans passed 500 a few days ago


I just don't know if I want crazy passing my Plvl total when they are added up


----------



## The LAN Man

I think fr0sty is the one you might have to worry about too they're both pretty up there


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I think fr0sty is the one you might have to worry about too they're both pretty up there


I think frosty has a lot higher non season then me, so he might be past doom combined actually.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think frosty has a lot higher non season then me, so he might be past doom combined actually.


590 non season
582 season


----------



## yahu

I can't believe lemans hasn't been rubbing his junk up and down the forums.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 590 non season
> 582 season


Then I guess you finally did it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I can't believe lemans hasn't been rubbing his junk up and down the forums.


He's too busy staring at his bnet profile, running his mouse up and down the smk I think.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 590 non season
> 582 season
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess you finally did it
Click to expand...

Then its time for you to come back!

(I am going to ignore the other comments that are waaaaay wrong)


----------



## inedenimadam

Looks like we might have some sort of idea what is happening with the end of season 1, and what we can expect next for D3

I think blizz did quite well with 2.1, so I am hopeful for what is to come.


----------



## Fr0sty

new dh 6pc set that revolves around multishot.
new wizzard set that revolve around slow time
barb set for rend and ww
new area new rift guardian
new goblins that can drop blood shards

that's what we have so far and the on stage panel didnt start yet


----------



## slickwilly

Speaking of goblins, I think it is hilarious when i am in a 4 man pub and we come across a goblin guild meeting, for just a split second it's like "which one do I hit first" I being a DH can not get my full compliment of sentries down fast enough to cover all the little buggers.

Just think if you came a cross a goblin guild meeting and they all dropped like 40 or 50 shards


----------



## Fr0sty

Demon Hunter:

2P: Gain 2 Discipline every time you use a Hatred Generator.
4P: Take 20% less damage if there are enemies within 40 yards.
6P: Every point of Discipline you currently have increases the damage of your Hatred Generators and Multishot by 10%.

dept diggers dh centered around max disc anyone?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Demon Hunter:
> 
> 2P: Gain 2 Discipline every time you use a Hatred Generator.
> 4P: Take 20% less damage if there are enemies within 40 yards.
> 6P: Every point of Discipline you currently have increases the damage of your Hatred Generators and Multishot by 10%.
> 
> dept diggers dh centered around max disc anyone?


Nats bow + ring are the obvious combo for this set... I don't think it's enough to compete with M6, but I'll give it a shot once it's out.

Sunwuko set sounds like a huge nerf. Currently you can get the decoys to explode for 3000% once a second or more. RIP monk.

Sunwuko Set:
2P: Casting Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Tempest Rush or Wave of Light causes a decoy to spawn that taunts nearby enemies and then explodes for 100% weapon damage.
4P: Enemies hit by the decoy explosion take 500% from your Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Tempest Rush or Wave of Light abilities for 3 seconds.


----------



## yahu

is this being announced right now, or speculation? I'm completely disconnected regarding blizzcon kickoff at this point.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nats bow + ring are the obvious combo for this set... I don't think it's enough to compete with M6, but I'll give it a shot once it's out.
> 
> Sunwuko set sounds like a huge nerf. Currently you can get the decoys to explode for 3000% once a second or more. RIP monk.
> 
> Sunwuko Set:
> 2P: Casting Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Tempest Rush or Wave of Light causes a decoy to spawn that taunts nearby enemies and then explodes for 100% weapon damage.
> 4P: Enemies hit by the decoy explosion take 500% from your Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Tempest Rush or Wave of Light abilities for 3 seconds.


sunwuko exploding palm is a huge buff. two ep items that have sick synergie with a 3rd. sign me up


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> is this being announced right now, or speculation? I'm completely disconnected regarding blizzcon kickoff at this point.


There's a panel starting soon, and there's another one tomorrow that's supposed to reveal some new legendary items.

I think the current info is pulled from a playable demo they have at blizzcon.


----------



## yahu

ah cool, thx for the info.


----------



## Tchernobyl

New stuff from blizzcon:

"Ruins of Secheron", a new zone that used to be in Diablo 2 - where Baal killed that Barbarian lord in the expansion's cinematic.

New loot goblins - a gem goblin that drops only gems, odious goblin that drops crafting materials and recipes, and a blood goblin... who drops blood shards!

New 'tier' of legendaries, called 'ancient'. 30%ish stronger than current legendaries. (Example given was a 3200dps maximus compared to a new ancient one, at 4000dps, about 30% dps more stats-wise).

Tweaking to pylons to make them all as strong as the conduit pylon!

More tweaking of map generation - early zones that seem static (the fields with the scavenger den always feels the same) will now be a lot more randomized, same with Grifts to make it less, well, nasty and making your success dependant on RNG.

Death in grifts is allowed, but you get a cooldown each time you do. 5 sec, 10 sec, etc etc.

Will update more as I go along~

edit: act 1 hub changed to make jewler/mystic closer, think act 5 distance.

edit 2: that's mostly it, apart from the usual stuff. More gems, more new legendaries, a new season... I think in 2.1.2? Not sure, missed that. Ruins won't be in next patch, but one after that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> New stuff from blizzcon:
> 
> /snip


Thanks for the update

Sounds like there are going to be some powerful builds jumping out and grift levels are going to go through the roof. Is it just ancient weps? or whole sets?

Have fun and keep us posted!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the update
> 
> Sounds like there are going to be some powerful builds jumping out and grift levels are going to go through the roof. Is it just ancient weps? or whole sets?
> 
> Have fun and keep us posted!


I'm not actually there, just watching the streams online with a virtual ticket









They've taken note of the 12 (I think?) gems they currently have - and how 3 of them take up half of the pie chart showing how much the gems are used. They plan not to nerf it, but to tweak some gems and add new ones to help shrink the use of those three some.

Regarding ancient items, I'm not sure, they only showed a weapon but it might be more. It's aimed towards the people who are lucky and have gotten everything they want on their characters already *cough doomdash, lemans cough*







and need to find 'more upgrades'!


----------



## yahu

I've learned showing off TnT, especially multiple pairs, creates what one would refer to as a "downward spiral" in lemans' demeanor.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've learned showing off TnT, especially multiple pairs, creates what one would refer to as a "downward spiral" in lemans' demeanor.


It worked very well before he finally found his pair







. Now he gets to have his revenge on you and frosty though







.

Completed a 2p grift 41 last night with lemans. I think I'm pretty happy with what I've achieved on seasons now.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sunwuko exploding palm is a huge buff. two ep items that have sick synergie with a 3rd. sign me up


Even with Gungdo's Gear, it is still an incredible nerf. And Sunwuko EP would still be a terrible build for rift progression. At higher level rifts, it takes so long to kill things that EP is pretty much worthless.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Even with Gungdo's Gear, it is still an incredible nerf. And Sunwuko EP would still be a terrible build for rift progression. At higher level rifts, it takes so long to kill things that EP is pretty much worthless.


I think Frosty's dream is a DPS support monk that uses cyclone strike and EP though







. There's going to be a PTR, so I'm sure these numbers will be tweaked big time like numbers were in the 2.1 PTR.


----------



## yahu

I haven't run zdps since getting xeph to drop. A certain someone's smk has gotten in the way.







When we played last it felt like elites were pulling off lockdown too often; we kept getting hit. I'm not sure if it is horrify not running often enough (I macro it so it hits every second) or the issue where one elite may get locked on a 1 sec tick and another on say a 6 second tick, so if you disengage to pop bbv at the wrong time, one monster comes off lock and starts firing affixes.

BTW - at some point during the day/week I get a surge of "this is my time, I am going to find smk!" And then it never happens. I guess blizz has done their job keeping me on the hunt...


----------



## Crazy9000

Season 2 preview released. No date yet, but they said they will announce season 1 end 30 days in advance. I'm anticipating a drawn-out PTR, and season 2 launching shortly after the new patch. It looks like there isn't anything really new for season 2, most of the new stuff will be from the patch.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16607841/


----------



## lemans81

All I have read looks like they finally are starting to plan for the long term health of Diablo.....awesome to see.


----------



## Sainesk

I agree with dude on D3 forums saying ancient items should just be like gift, ancient gift drops and you use on an item. I'm closing in on 15 characters i'm satisfied with gear wise especially once season is over and I get my good season drops (maybe not competitive, but complete and fun builds like permafreeze archon wiz, permavault strafe dh and such and now I feel like I get to start all over again (basically mandatory seasons) to stay somewhat level with friends/everyone.


----------



## criznit

The game has been great to me this week! I found all the required gear for a leapquake barb, I got a great rolled TnT (don't remember rolls off top) and now I'm slowly gearing for reaker charger. I will attach pics when I get home.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I agree with dude on D3 forums saying ancient items should just be like gift, ancient gift drops and you use on an item. I'm closing in on 15 characters i'm satisfied with gear wise especially once season is over and I get my good season drops (maybe not competitive, but complete and fun builds like permafreeze archon wiz, permavault strafe dh and such and now I feel like I get to start all over again (basically mandatory seasons) to stay somewhat level with friends/everyone.


Since legendaries are such an common drop now that I personally felt like they needed something even more rewarding than just the smallest upgrade on items like perfect rolls with secondary perfect rolls ect. for play more than others, I was thinking of wows legendary items but this also works.








Average player can still have fun with legendaries but the ones that play more get the better drop, ofc it's all RNG.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Since legendaries are such an common drop now that I personally felt like they needed something even more rewarding than just the smallest upgrade on items like perfect rolls with secondary perfect rolls ect. for play more than others, I was thinking of wows legendary items but this also works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average player can still have fun with legendaries but the ones that play more get the better drop, ofc it's all RNG.


The good legendaries aren't common at all though. There's tons of items I've only found once or twice at paragon 600, so chances are I would never find an ancient legendary version of the items I'm using.


----------



## DoomDash

"Pylons
Conduit is not getting removed for now."

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The good legendaries aren't common at all though. There's tons of items I've only found once or twice at paragon 600, so chances are I would never find an ancient legendary version of the items I'm using.


Sure you have a point but then again there is people with 900+ paragon that do get multiple of these items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> "Pylons
> Conduit is not getting removed for now."
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL


That's a bad move from blizzard, should remove it with season two atleast IMO.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Sure you have a point but then again there is people with 900+ paragon that do get multiple of these items.


RNG is RNG. 900+ paragon is insane in terms of time investment.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> RNG is RNG. 900+ paragon is insane in terms of time investment.


Yes that's my point, someone that invest more time in the game should get the better reward and yes RNG is RNG as I said before.


----------



## JTHMfreak

You guys are hilarious on Skype during grifts


----------



## Akadaka

Diablo 3 and Blizzard designers have been clueless for years they dismiss the real problems of the game and end up bringing more problems into the game.

Seasons right now are no better than non seasons yes you might get a few exclusives items with a decent build but they not any better than the current builds on non seasons.

I have not been playing this game recently because they don't fix the real end game problems and trust me they can be fixed they need to bring in more content the game is just so stale there still isn't much to do if you really look at it RIFTS and GRIFTS... only 2 things they need to bring in a few mini games or come up with something that doesn't get boring so fast.


----------



## kremtok

That seems harsh. I enjoy the game enough to keep playing and Blizzard has shown that they are willing to improve the game based on player feedback. So long as it continues improving, I'll keep playing. It's not like I have to pay a monthly fee or anything.


----------



## DoomDash

I like what I'm seeing for the changes:


----------



## kremtok

I'm not watching an hour long video. Cliff notes, please?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I'm not watching an hour long video. Cliff notes, please?


http://www.diablofans.com/news/48251-blizzcon-2014-evolving-reaper-of-souls-panel-live


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/48251-blizzcon-2014-evolving-reaper-of-souls-panel-live


That's precisely what I asked for, but not what I wanted.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I'm not watching an hour long video. Cliff notes, please?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/news/48251-blizzcon-2014-evolving-reaper-of-souls-panel-live
Click to expand...

I would +1 you for that link.


----------



## Cybertox

How come Crusaders, With Doctors and Monks didnt get a new Armor Set?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How come Crusaders, With Doctors and Monks didnt get a new Armor Set?


Everyone will probably get a new set, they're just not releasing all the information right now.


----------



## lemans81

Alright so if I get 20 more paragon level before the season ends I will be 600 when combined.

Now a little extra credit....if that happens then in season two I only need to get to paragon 772+600(combined)= 800 paragon...sweet....

Know it's been posted before but good info

http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Alright so if I get 20 more paragon level before the season ends I will be 600 when combined.
> 
> Now a little extra credit....if that happens then in season two I only need to get to paragon 772+600(combined)= 800 paragon...sweet....
> 
> Know it's been posted before but good info
> 
> http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php


I'd start aiming for paragon 100,000,000 if we want one of those ancient SMKs/Furnaces!


----------



## HappyBuddhaman

Is anyone having some serious lag issues? I'm experiencing lag about every 30 to 60 seconds, lasting 3 to 7 seconds. I've seen this is a in the US as well as the UK, ongoing for months now, this just started up with me a few days ago.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HappyBuddhaman*
> 
> Is anyone having some serious lag issues? I'm experiencing lag about every 30 to 60 seconds, lasting 3 to 7 seconds. I've seen this is a in the US as well as the UK, ongoing for months now, this just started up with me a few days ago.


Intermittent problems, some being engine limitations, some being server sided.

you could try to turn down some eyecandy to ease the burden on the engine. I never run into CPU/GPU limitations, but still dip low quite often, turning down the eyecandy helped. But, that wont help if you are getting 60 fps with 500+ ping.

If that is the case, you could also try a trace route back to the bizz server and check to see if there is packet loss in the pipe.

Code:



Code:


tracert 12.129.209.68 > c:\tracert.txt


----------



## lemans81

A moment of silence for those old non-season characters I just deleted. Crazy is to blame, he made a valid point, my gear in non-season for the most part doesn't come close to season. My dh's were within 20 hours of play time (more on non season) but my season dh had 25% more elite kills. I kept my premium stuff and souled the rest. I was looking at my two dozen rorgs and realizing most will be soul as they become worthless without a socket....most jewelry will be that way.

With all this room....gonna need a second season to fill it up..lol.


----------



## slickwilly

Playing my seasonal DH I got an Etrayu over the weekend, it has about 300 less DPS than my Windforce which had 2900 DPS and 49% chance to knock back, Etrayu does a little more than 2600 but has 18% cold damage, I noticed that this had little affect on my main skill but the Sentries are cutting through T6 trash mobs like a hot knife goes through Butter (um Butter) then I got while gambling for my taskers







I got a set of Frost burn gloves, nice stats with 13% cold damage, these will work till I get some Taskers


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> A moment of silence for those old non-season characters I just deleted. Crazy is to blame, he made a valid point, my gear in non-season for the most part doesn't come close to season. My dh's were within 20 hours of play time (more on non season) but my season dh had 25% more elite kills. I kept my premium stuff and souled the rest. I was looking at my two dozen rorgs and realizing most will be soul as they become worthless without a socket....most jewelry will be that way.
> 
> With all this room....gonna need a second season to fill it up..lol.


I got some godly gear on both.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I got some godly gear on both.


You've gotta play to get godly gear Doom


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> A moment of silence for those old non-season characters I just deleted. Crazy is to blame, he made a valid point, my gear in non-season for the most part doesn't come close to season. My dh's were within 20 hours of play time (more on non season) but my season dh had 25% more elite kills. I kept my premium stuff and souled the rest. I was looking at my two dozen rorgs and realizing most will be soul as they become worthless without a socket....most jewelry will be that way.
> 
> With all this room....gonna need a second season to fill it up..lol.


I did the reverse lol - deleted season char (can't wait for first one to end, have cold SoJ, Quetz, element immune amulets and few other stuff my jade doc could use) since already takes long enough to gear non-season characters till i'm satisfied (SMK, Furnace yet to drop). I have a second account anyway for my season characters once I've geared these guys.


----------



## Mikecdm

my non season toons are junk, might as well delete them all. Gear is junk on them too. With seasons, the non-season toons are worthless IMO. I'll most likely just play the next season as I think most will. It's just fun to start a fresh grind compared to grinding the old toons. I did the same on D2. I never touched the previous season's toons but always played the next season.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Have you guys seen that new set of DH? I'm excited. Don't want to burst people's bubbles but I really hope Blizz will nerf M6 and promote more build diversity.
Edit:


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Have you guys seen that new set of DH? I'm excited. Don't want to burst people's bubbles but I really hope Blizz will nerf M6 and promote more build diversity.
> Edit:


It's not going to burst anyone's bubble, it would just mean the DH is useless and we'd make a different class that season.

That new set is maybe good for T2 lol.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I beat T6 to ground with legacy nat.
That one would go way beyond T6, and how well would it perform in GR is depending on future changes to other skills.
I just love build diversity, M6 is strong but obvious a big meh.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Have you guys seen that new set of DH? I'm excited. Don't want to burst people's bubbles but I really hope Blizz will nerf M6 and promote more build diversity.
> Edit:


So banned...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> I beat T6 to ground with legacy nat.
> That one would go way beyond T6, and how well would it perform in GR is depending on future changes to other skills.
> I just love build diversity, M6 is strong but obvious a big meh.


Why does need to be nerfed...why can't they leave it and promote other builds to be as good. M6 clearly is stronger than most builds right now, but buffing others could easily do more, and M6 has a ton of variety as well. From frost fire, pure frost, pure fire, slowball, lightning stun...to name a few. If the DH gets nerfed I will be sad because I have tried most of the other high possibility builds and dislike most, Pet Docs, Jade doc, raekors barb, Sunwako monk, fire hydra wiz, condemn sader, horse throwing sader, archer sader.

I like my frost fire DH, but honestly my favorite as of late has been my support 0dps WD build.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Why does need to be nerfed...why can't they leave it and promote other builds to be as good.


preach it brother! with the amount of time and energy I have into a sentry build, I would be pissed if they nerfed me.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's not going to burst anyone's bubble, it would just mean the DH is useless and we'd make a different class that season.
> 
> That new set is maybe good for T2 lol.


How would this set open of build diversity, it would require stacking +discipline and + multishot, it would how ever finally make simplicity's strength useful, what i see here is a set that will allow the DH to stand his ground and not run around dodging attacks, 40% damage reduction I think would inevitably get nerfed, add this 4 piece to Blackthorns four piece set bonus and good health reg and you would basically be immune to damage, thos could be useful for a crowd control only toon


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> A moment of silence for those old non-season characters I just deleted. Crazy is to blame, he made a valid point, my gear in non-season for the most part doesn't come close to season. My dh's were within 20 hours of play time (more on non season) but my season dh had 25% more elite kills. I kept my premium stuff and souled the rest. I was looking at my two dozen rorgs and realizing most will be soul as they become worthless without a socket....most jewelry will be that way.
> 
> With all this room....gonna need a second season to fill it up..lol.


I wiped out almost all of my non-season characters. Given the short time I've been on seasons (a few weeks?), my toons are SIGNIFICANTLY better equipped then my non-seasons were after 3 or 4x the investment of time. I kept the appropriate gear so that I would have one of each of the major character types. My DH is still the most fun and definitely the most well equipped.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Have you guys seen that new set of DH? I'm excited. Don't want to burst people's bubbles but I really hope Blizz will nerf M6 and promote more build diversity.
> Edit:


This line of thinking really bothers me as it is so completely pointless and bad IMO. It is what caused my Wiz to be nerfed over and over into oblivion. Why nerf a build? Why not buff other builds and skills instead so they are just as good? There are other ways to promote build diversity than to nerf the flavor of the month into the ground...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yup I really hope blizz change their way of implementing build into game: More than 1 build (edit: equally) viable at once.
Oh how legit.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You guys are hilarious on Skype during grifts


You want hilarity? When fr0sty joined Crazy, lemans, and I the other night, we were literally laughing out loud all night long...all niiight... Fr0sty's first words on Skype "uhhm...pardone my French ack-sent..."









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...I kept my premium stuff and souled the rest. I was looking at my two dozen rorgs and realizing most will be soul as they become worthless without a socket....most jewelry will be that way...


Please don't say you salvaged your NS TnT! Oh the humanity!!!







Agreed about the jewelry without sockets. I'm pretty sure 99% of my affix I could reroll for a socket would mean I would lose cc, chd, or elemental. As an example, I know my 20% cold SoJ (only SoJ found in NS) would no longer have 20% cold.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Please don't say you salvaged your NS TnT! Oh the humanity!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about the jewelry without sockets. I'm pretty sure 99% of my affix I could reroll for a socket would mean I would lose cc, chd, or elemental. As an example, I know my 20% cold SoJ (only SoJ found in NS) would no longer have 20% cold.


What gets me is my only furnace is on non-season, and it came with 1500 max range on damage roll, and +9% damge... and I roll who knows what into a socket and ruined it. I don't think I even really used it... if I hadn't touched it, I could have a super high damage furnace by rolling that awful damage roll up.


----------



## yahu

there's your 30 GRift as WD.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

So, I just found the one ring that makes me as a SWK monk the most miserably/happy I've been while playing this game. You'll sob too.



Why couldn't that have been %Holy . Anyone have any ideas on how to salvage this purty SOJ to at least be usable for some other class?


----------



## Sainesk

Stacking discipline that build could probably reach 1000% multishot damage. I think i'd still prefer ~500% (5 sentries) without getting insta-gibbed by the first reflect damage opponent...


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So, I just found the one ring that makes me as a SWK monk the most miserably/happy I've been while playing this game. You'll sob too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't that have been %Holy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone have any ideas on how to salvage this purty SOJ to at least be usable for some other class?


Roll of the main stat for socket is really the only thing I can think of


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Roll of the main stat for socket is really the only thing I can think of


Pony crusader is physical isn't it? That SoJ rolled nice enough it will be better then a rare ring, so losing the STR isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You guys are hilarious on Skype during grifts
> 
> 
> 
> You want hilarity? When fr0sty joined Crazy, lemans, and I the other night, we were literally laughing out loud all night long...all niiight... Fr0sty's first words on Skype "uhhm...pardone my French ack-sent..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...I kept my premium stuff and souled the rest. I was looking at my two dozen rorgs and realizing most will be soul as they become worthless without a socket....most jewelry will be that way...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't say you salvaged your NS TnT! Oh the humanity!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about the jewelry without sockets. I'm pretty sure 99% of my affix I could reroll for a socket would mean I would lose cc, chd, or elemental. As an example, I know my 20% cold SoJ (only SoJ found in NS) would no longer have 20% cold.
Click to expand...

Lol TnT...(let's all be clear I have only found 1 TnT and I rage quit a little each time I hear about them)

Yeah the Skype convo was insane. Listening to crazy and frosty debate the game in insane detail was interesting.....but the troll in me spent the whole time making juvenile jokes with yahu and didn't learn a thing....story of my life there.

Although the part where we were whispering inappropriate things just to make the other laugh out loud in the voice chat awkwardly was great....turns out yahu and I are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> So, I just found the one ring that makes me as a SWK monk the most miserably/happy I've been while playing this game. You'll sob too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't that have been %Holy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone have any ideas on how to salvage this purty SOJ to at least be usable for some other class?


You can actually use that Physical elem SOJ for a t6 build using bladestorm sweeping wind with vengeful wind. I think it actually clears t6 faster than swk (though swk kills the rg faster)
honestly, I am looking for a SOJ with stats like that. I will reroll the resource cost reduction to something that can boost dps or a socket.


----------



## yahu

^I must look into this "vengeful wind" further. I'm pretty sure I was the living embodiment of said skill/rune after a losing battle with the local taco bell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lol TnT...(let's all be clear I have only found 1 TnT and I rage quit a little each time I hear about them)
> 
> Yeah the Skype convo was insane. Listening to crazy and frosty debate the game in insane detail was interesting.....but the troll in me spent the whole time making juvenile jokes with yahu and didn't learn a thing....story of my life there.
> 
> Although the part where we were whispering inappropriate things just to make the other laugh out loud in the voice chat awkwardly was great....turns out yahu and I are cut from the same cloth.


not cut so much as ripped.









in other news, I have my 'sader up to 70 (thx to Crazy and 1 hour) and just need to build out the parts for zdps. I found that weapon (albeit, not lvl 70) that allows my pony express to stay out twice as long. That is so fun, and should make finding key wardens, and farming in general, so much easier with just a bit more CDR, which is what I'm stacking for zdps anyway.


----------



## mickeykool

Which act is good place to farm xp, legends and etc? I now leveling my DH which is now L38. I have a Monk and Crusader at L70(32)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Which act is good place to farm xp, legends and etc? I now leveling my DH which is now L38. I have a Monk and Crusader at L70(32)


Find a good map that you can face roll trash mobs.

For me it is putting on my gold gear (avarice w/boon, custerian wristguards, and goldwrap) and walk one big spiral around fields of misery while looking for the keywarden. This gets me about 3.5billion exp an hour on average, and ~100mil gold (could be more if I went back to pick it all up). I dont vault, and I dont stop moving in that spiral.

Look for high density, low hp monsters and play on a setting that you can drop a sentry and walk away and know that the group will die...skeletons work real well too.


----------



## mickeykool

thanks for suggestion. Looks like I'll have to hunt for the "gold" gears thou. I don't think i have of the ones u listed.


----------



## slickwilly

You could also get a level 70 toon to help you do T6 bounty runs, I did this with my grandson last Saturday, when from a level 1 DH to level 70 in just over 1 hour, i had him stacking XP gear, we also did rifts and some grifts


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This line of thinking really bothers me as it is so completely pointless and bad IMO. It is what caused my Wiz to be nerfed over and over into oblivion. Why nerf a build? Why not buff other builds and skills instead so they are just as good? There are other ways to promote build diversity than to nerf the flavor of the month into the ground...


This, so much this. Nerfing a build/item should be absolute last resort. Buffs should be the first reconsider.

And yeah, If they took away DH M6 build...DH would struggle. You could go a Ball Lightning build, I've even been trying out a Bolas build but T6 is a real struggle without that Marauder set bonus.

That new set looks fun and I can't wait to try it, but yeah I run 3 DHs, and for top tier end game anything besides M6 just doesn't cut it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> thanks for suggestion. Looks like I'll have to hunt for the "gold" gears thou. I don't think i have of the ones u listed.


I re-read your post. Looks like you are not 70 yet, so my suggestion would be to find clanmates in game to help you get to 70 real quick. Seriously, I started a new toon two days ago, and a clanmate got him to 70 in about an hour. Also, if the person leveling you is of the same class, likely they will throw you the gear you need when it drops for them. Kind of like gear it forward type deal.

You can find me in game "EVENinEDEN". I have both seasons and non seasons chars that can stomp a mudhole in T6, and would be happy to help you out.

Get active in the clan. We really do like helping.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Why does it feel like WD is so impossible to find decent gear for, gearing my DH seemed so much easier


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I re-read your post. Looks like you are not 70 yet, so my suggestion would be to find clanmates in game to help you get to 70 real quick. Seriously, I started a new toon two days ago, and a clanmate got him to 70 in about an hour. Also, if the person leveling you is of the same class, likely they will throw you the gear you need when it drops for them. Kind of like gear it forward type deal.
> 
> You can find me in game "EVENinEDEN". I have both seasons and non seasons chars that can stomp a mudhole in T6, and would be happy to help you out.
> 
> Get active in the clan. We really do like helping.


I'll look you up when I get on; my gaming time can be unpredictable since I have 2 toddlers running around or need my attention. There are days where I can play for an hour or so and others maybe 15 min if i'm lucky. Its pretty much why I don't join groups cuz I hate to back out in the middle of the runs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I re-read your post. Looks like you are not 70 yet, so my suggestion would be to find clanmates in game to help you get to 70 real quick. Seriously, I started a new toon two days ago, and a clanmate got him to 70 in about an hour. Also, if the person leveling you is of the same class, likely they will throw you the gear you need when it drops for them. Kind of like gear it forward type deal.
> 
> You can find me in game "EVENinEDEN". I have both seasons and non seasons chars that can stomp a mudhole in T6, and would be happy to help you out.
> 
> Get active in the clan. We really do like helping.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look you up when I get on; my gaming time can be unpredictable since I have 2 toddlers running around or need my attention. There are days where I can play for an hour or so and others maybe 15 min if i'm lucky. Its pretty much why I don't join groups cuz I hate to back out in the middle of the runs.
Click to expand...

I stopped by while you were in game, but you were afk, and eventually just dc/d

I will try again today


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I'll look you up when I get on; my gaming time can be unpredictable since I have 2 toddlers running around or need my attention. There are days where I can play for an hour or so and others maybe 15 min if i'm lucky. Its pretty much why I don't join groups cuz I hate to back out in the middle of the runs.


that's how I am. I try to game during human hours but I'm at work long hours and then when I get home I have to hang with the 3 kids/wapce, and then I may get on in the late night, or super early morning. I have been having a bad habit of getting online between 1A and 2A and staying up till 530A, when I need to get my son going for school.









D3 at work is one of the fastest ways for me to slump over in the office.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I'll look you up when I get on; my gaming time can be unpredictable since I have 2 toddlers running around or need my attention. There are days where I can play for an hour or so and others maybe 15 min if i'm lucky. Its pretty much why I don't join groups cuz I hate to back out in the middle of the runs.
> 
> 
> 
> that's how I am. I try to game during human hours but I'm at work long hours and then when I get home I have to hang with the 3 kids/wapce, and then I may get on in the late night, or super early morning. I have been having a bad habit of getting online between 1A and 2A and staying up till 530A, when I need to get my son going for school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D3 at work is one of the fastest ways for me to slump over in the office.
Click to expand...

Here is the combo I am talking about for gold/exp, and yes that says 1.9 Billion toughness, and no its not an error :


Mickey, hit me up, we can get you to 70 in an hour, and geared up in a couple sessions.


----------



## yahu

^WD has an off-hand (the frog) that has 20yd pickup radius, which paired with locust swarm skill and avarice band, you are literally killing/picking up gold offscreen. path to corvus is where I usually go to gold farm. fields is good, but so is weeping as you get a lot of the fatties that in turn spawn 3 of the eel things, and the undead biatches that spawn at least 2 zombies, plus all the zombies that turn into half zombies, and the half zombies that come out of the bushes, etc.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Yep FYI toughness actually has a cap. For me it was a little under 6bil.

That was with Goldwrap + Goldskin + kymbo's gold + boon of the hoarder


----------



## yahu

I wonder what the #1 gem would be if gold dropped throughout grifts?









Actually, at what point do elites or RGs hit for more than 6bil to go over that toughness.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Yep FYI toughness actually has a cap. For me it was a little under 6bil.
> 
> That was with Goldwrap + Goldskin + kymbo's gold + boon of the hoarder


I think it's an armor cap you're hitting, not toughness. That's why the final number ends up being different depending on your char.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Yep FYI toughness actually has a cap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think it's an armor cap you're hitting, not toughness. That's why the final number ends up being different depending on your char.


ahh k. makes sense. all i did was open inventory and watch the sheet toughness figure rise. i have a screen of the final figure, just not on me at the moment. from memory was around 5.7bil or maybe bit higher.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I wonder what the #1 gem would be if gold dropped throughout grifts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, at what point do elites or RGs hit for more than 6bil to go over that toughness.


I honestly wish that drops would happen like normal in GR like they do Rifts. I think it removes allot of awesome dynamics not having loot until the RG is belly up.


----------



## yahu

I'm actually glad drops don't happen as it keeps everyone moving to the end and not < SQUIRREL!!! >...what was I saying?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm actually glad drops don't happen as it keeps everyone moving to the end and not < SQUIRREL!!! >...what was I saying?


Yeah, I think it would force a choice, and give options for gold gear.

On another note: We have an extremely fragmented guild. Lots of awesome people to play with, but hard to get people in a 4 man cause everybody is on at VASTLY different times. The guild note says to leave suggestions in this thread so, here are two:

1.Guild events (just some quick ideas):
"everybody gets on at X:YZ time"
"lvl 1 Grift clear time competition"
"lvl 1 lore group play through"
"keywarden group hunt"

2.Open up guild recruitment. I dont know the ins and outs of guild management, but sometimes its a ghost town, and pub games are meh, some fresh meat in the guild would be nice.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I think it would force a choice, and give options for gold gear.
> 
> On another note: We have an extremely fragmented guild. Lots of awesome people to play with, but hard to get people in a 4 man cause everybody is on at VASTLY different times. The guild note says to leave suggestions in this thread so, here are two:
> 
> 1.Guild events (just some quick ideas):
> "everybody gets on at X:YZ time"
> "lvl 1 Grift clear time competition"
> "lvl 1 lore group play through"
> "keywarden group hunt"
> 
> 2.Open up guild recruitment. I dont know the ins and outs of guild management, but sometimes its a ghost town, and pub games are meh, some fresh meat in the guild would be nice.


The events are definitely something i've wanted to do though it'd have to be something a significant amount of people would participate in. Like I wouldn't mind active events and ones where you just participate, ex: who has the best looking hero browsing through the clan list (transmog/dyes etc.), but i'm not sure if anyone would care about it/2+ people would do the exact same setup just to annoy the "judges"







.

Regarding #2, the clan is almost already full/at the clan max player cap, though we are considering getting rid of inactive players (which is a pain since Blizz does not provide any help, ex: last login 10 years ago) and/or people who haven't signed up for the clan (requested to join by PM on OCN and accepted + added to list in OP). If you're in the eastern time zone I find it's pretty good during nights... why do we all have to have jobs guys/why can't we all D3 at work like some of us here







can I borrow someone's cloning machine?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I think it would force a choice, and give options for gold gear.
> 
> On another note: We have an extremely fragmented guild. Lots of awesome people to play with, but hard to get people in a 4 man cause everybody is on at VASTLY different times. The guild note says to leave suggestions in this thread so, here are two:
> 
> 1.Guild events (just some quick ideas):
> "everybody gets on at X:YZ time"
> "lvl 1 Grift clear time competition"
> "lvl 1 lore group play through"
> "keywarden group hunt"
> 
> 2.Open up guild recruitment. I dont know the ins and outs of guild management, but sometimes its a ghost town, and pub games are meh, some fresh meat in the guild would be nice.


Some events like trying to get the best level 1 grift time could be fun.

Scheduling a time to make groups would be great... I'm pretty much on whenever I can be so I don't really have any flexibility, except I'd possibly be able to wake up earlier in the morning to do something before work.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The guild note says to leave suggestions in this thread so, here are two:
> 
> 1.Guild events (just some quick ideas):
> "everybody gets on at X:YZ time"
> "lvl 1 Grift clear time competition"
> "lvl 1 lore group play through"
> "keywarden group hunt"
> 
> 2.Open up guild recruitment. I dont know the ins and outs of guild management, but sometimes its a ghost town, and pub games are meh, some fresh meat in the guild would be nice.


I've gotten some of my buddies out here into Diablo and they're on pretty much whenever I am and I'm on a lot. The clan events definitely sound fub though I would be completely down for any of that.


----------



## DoomDash

Wish there was an AH so I could sell some stuff.... honestly.


----------



## kremtok

If there was any benefit at all to joining a clan, then I'd probably do it. Add in clan trading, XP/Gold/MF boosts for playing with clan members, or something tangible and it would make sense. But as it is, there really is no benefit.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> If there was any benefit at all to joining a clan, then I'd probably do it. Add in clan trading, XP/Gold/MF boosts for playing with clan members, or something tangible and it would make sense. But as it is, there really is no benefit.


Loot share. We get some people full M6 in one night.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> If there was any benefit at all to joining a clan, then I'd probably do it. Add in clan trading, XP/Gold/MF boosts for playing with clan members, or something tangible and it would make sense. But as it is, there really is no benefit.


Mainly it's just being able to talk and play with the other people in clan, as well as see their loot drops.

A lot of people in the clan will offer caches or uber runs in the clan chat whenever their game isn't full.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> If there was any benefit at all to joining a clan, then I'd probably do it. Add in clan trading, XP/Gold/MF boosts for playing with clan members, or something tangible and it would make sense. But as it is, there really is no benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly it's just being able to talk and play with the other people in clan, as well as see their loot drops.
> 
> A lot of people in the clan will offer caches or uber runs in the clan chat whenever their game isn't full.
Click to expand...

Yeah, clan based teams have lots of perks outside of just the gold/exp/leg bonus. I wont run ubers without at least one other clan mate...just seems like a waste...and I run allot of ubers right now.


----------



## kremtok

Well that's just the thing, isn't it? What do I get - or what do you get - by running with a 'clan' mate that you don't get by playing a public game, or a game with friends who aren't organized into a clan? So far as I can tell, nothing.

Please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Well that's just the thing, isn't it? What do I get - or what do you get - by running with a 'clan' mate that you don't get by playing a public game, or a game with friends who aren't organized into a clan? So far as I can tell, nothing.
> 
> Please, correct me if I'm wrong.


Clans are just for community. You get contact with a lot of people with similar interests, that you probably wouldn't have added to your friends list randomly.

What you should be asking, is why would you not join one? There's no benefit to not having a community to talk and play with when your friends aren't around. I never play in public games, since I don't have to.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Clans are just for community. You get contact with a lot of people with similar interests, that you probably wouldn't have added to your friends list randomly.
> 
> What you should be asking, is why would you not join one? There's no benefit to not having a community to talk and play with when your friends aren't around. I never play in public games, since I don't have to.


I definitely enjoy playing with clan mates more than public games I definitely feel more involved there and I'm extremely happy I joined ours


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Clans are just for community. You get contact with a lot of people with similar interests, that you probably wouldn't have added to your friends list randomly.
> 
> What you should be asking, is why would you not join one? There's no benefit to not having a community to talk and play with when your friends aren't around. I never play in public games, since I don't have to.


Fair question, and I have asked myself that before: Because many of my friends are in different clans, and I don't want to choose between them. Since clans offer me no benefit, I choose none and I can play with all.

It's even kinda cute when they try to get me to join them









Oh my what a horrible misuse of punctuation. I'll leave it there as a warning to my future self.


----------



## lemans81

I have a few friends who are on occasionally, but for the most part I have found friends in the OCN clan, if none of the core group is on, I try to help others because RNG on the whole has been really good to me.


----------



## yahu

before this clan I would mostly play solo. I would have some IRL friends that would occasionally be online, but they aren't consistent. It sounds like that is the opposite for you kremtok, so it sounds like clans aren't necessarily for you.

One thing to note though, you mentioned "...I choose none and I can play with all..." Even though we are in this clan it doesn't mean we can't play with people in other clans (such as my good buddy from Alaska) or people that aren't in clans at all, such as yourself. I think that then circles back to the question of why wouldn't you join a clan as it would expand you group of contacts but doesn't necessarily force you into friending any of them. If you literally don't want any other contacts, then I guess that answers the question.









BTW - I like the idea of some of the mini events mentioned. I also like the idea adam-in-eve (did I get that wrong?







) mentioned about having set times. I spoke to Crazy about this early this morning and while in practice it sounds good, we both really play when we can so getting online more often, possibly at a time we don't currently, may prove difficult. That is probably true of most other players.

I see some of ya'll on during the day, and while I'd like to play more or help out more, I'm usually..."multitasking" in an environment where I can't be focused consistently.







I guess maybe we could set some times up and see what happens. Oh yeah, unfortunately with people spread about, especially East Coast/West Coast, I run into the issue where some people want to play after work/before bed on the East Coast, which a lot of times equates to me still being at work/just getting home on the West Coast.









I can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet, but Crazy, Lan Man, lemans, and I were churning out some good rift keystones this morning. The setup was 2 x DH (were you both lightning?), zdps WD, and zdps Crusader. Thanks to the tip in the forums (I forgot who mentioned that). Our first run we hit a 43 and our 2nd run we hit a 47! Those were literally the first two times I even played the 'sader in multiplayer. We got a second 47, a 46, and some other lower gems, largely dependent on some of those later waves, and the spacing of the mobs. We weren't doing bad on the actual GRifts either.


----------



## The LAN Man

I was running cold but that was definitely nuts just wait until we pass that 47 though


----------



## mickeykool

saw a post few threads back about the "vault" I have not gotten into one of them but is this done by seeing a goblin and try to get in the halo exit before he does?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> saw a post few threads back about the "vault" I have not gotten into one of them but is this done by seeing a goblin and try to get in the halo exit before he does?


No ( I actually tried this lol) the portal to the vault will be a golden color and it will open after you kill the goblin, it is all about RNG, also the portal will not open in rifts and or grifts (AFAIK) could be wrong, the best part about your fist vault is if and when you get the hoarders gem.


----------



## yahu

correct, not in rifts. gobs aren't in grifts < SQUIRREL! >


----------



## criznit

Is anyone online that has access to accept my clan request? If not, I will just wait until the request goes thru.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Is anyone online that has access to accept my clan request? If not, I will just wait until the request goes thru.


I think Sainesk is the only one who can accept new clan members in game. Make sure to PM your battletag to him if you haven't, you can find it right above your friends list if you don't know it.


----------



## The LAN Man

Me twink, lemans, and stealth were at 98% when we hit a thunderstorm pack and then got Satirixs or whatever. Was so close


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Me twink, lemans, and stealth were at 98% when we hit a thunderstorm pack and then got Satirixs or whatever. Was so close


Yep it was a 43...almost the record.


----------



## The LAN Man

we had like 5 minutes left when we hit that pack =[


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Even with Gungdo's Gear, it is still an incredible nerf. And Sunwuko EP would still be a terrible build for rift progression. At higher level rifts, it takes so long to kill things that EP is pretty much worthless.


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think Frosty's dream is a DPS support monk that uses cyclone strike and EP though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's going to be a PTR, so I'm sure these numbers will be tweaked big time like numbers were in the 2.1 PTR.


yes,more party support but still dps'y. with the new ancient weapons we'll see a 4k+ wave of light daibo or flow of eternity etc..

those all become relevent with the new sun wuko change. how is that not a buff to all monks?

2pc sunwuko says spawn a clone that deals 1k% weapon damage. wich isnt lame in itself. and enemies hit by decoy take 500% more damage from x,y,z spells. wich means ep and wave of light etc... is it multiplicative and how does it work with ep exactly? if my ep crit for 100mil right now will it crit for 500mil?

and since bracer slot is mostly a free slot in most builds it provides potential damage at next to no cost vs other alternatives.


----------



## StealthSkull

Hey I'm stealthskull#1952 been playing with lemans crazy ad download lately love the game especially gettng carried by them


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Hey I'm stealthskull#1952 been playing with lemans crazy ad download lately love the game especially gettng carried by them


He does get carried a lot and really likes to ask for WD items.


----------



## inedenimadam

Gratz on the 44 guys!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Gratz on the 44 guys!


As 25% of that team...







thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Hey I'm stealthskull#1952 been playing with lemans crazy ad download lately love the game especially gettng carried by them
> 
> 
> 
> He does get carried a lot and really likes to ask for WD items.
Click to expand...

We spoiled him early on.


----------



## mickeykool

- nevermind


----------



## lemans81

So tried to rock some grifts on my pet doc, did a 25 passed with 6 minutes I think. Decided to try a 30 I had, I was at 83% completion with 9.5 minutes left. 4th level walked in and there were 2xelite packs and one champion. All were reflect, two were jailer, one lightning bolt, one fast mortar, and last one was the ice ball.

So 7.5 minuted later I killed them, kill just the next white pack, spawns rg...skeleton king with jailer...miss the 30 by literally 34000 of his hit points left. Very very frustrating......

I guess its at least possible....probably should use my smk instead of rhenho flayer.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We spoiled him early on.


We did that was our mistake.


----------



## JTHMfreak

The clan is a huge benefit, you can level to 70 in under two hours, get great advice on your build, and a better chance at getting the gear you need. Plus some very interesting conversation too. I have personally helped people complete their m6 set, who knows how much longer until they would have found those last pieces?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So tried to rock some grifts on my pet doc, did a 25 passed with 6 minutes I think. Decided to try a 30 I had, I was at 83% completion with 9.5 minutes left. 4th level walked in and there were 2xelite packs and one champion. All were reflect, two were jailer, one lightning bolt, one fast mortar, and last one was the ice ball.
> 
> So 7.5 minuted later I killed them, kill just the next white pack, spawns rg...skeleton king with jailer...miss the 30 by literally 34000 of his hit points left. Very very frustrating......
> 
> I guess its at least possible....probably should use my smk instead of rhenho flayer.


I passed a 27 on mine, but I'm not able to do 30 yet. I tried and got a rift with really good density, but my pets just weren't doing enough damage to work through it.

I think the SMK would let you get it for sure, especially if you roll fetish % on items and focus more on the summoned fetishes.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So tried to rock some grifts on my pet doc, did a 25 passed with 6 minutes I think. Decided to try a 30 I had, I was at 83% completion with 9.5 minutes left. 4th level walked in and there were 2xelite packs and one champion. All were reflect, two were jailer, one lightning bolt, one fast mortar, and last one was the ice ball.
> 
> So 7.5 minuted later I killed them, kill just the next white pack, spawns rg...skeleton king with jailer...miss the 30 by literally 34000 of his hit points left. Very very frustrating......
> 
> I guess its at least possible....probably should use my smk instead of rhenho flayer.


30 shouldnt be too hard for a well geared pet wd. especially one that has an smk available,especially one that is as good as yours.

you have to practice the spec more.


----------



## The LAN Man

And we've passed a 45 now let's go dream team.


----------



## Crazy9000

PTR patch datamined, likely coming soon. http://www.diablofans.com/news/48257-ptr-patch-2-1-2-datamined

Sentry are being switched to charges, so they won't be affected by CDR. It sounds like possibly we might be losing a sentry too, but the tool tips must have a typo currently. Also night stalker is completely nerfed, they might as well have deleted that skill... unless you will need a ton of hatred, which is possible I suppose.

M6 bonus might be changed to "Sentries cast your Hatred spender when you do and deal 100% increased damage.".


----------



## The LAN Man

Don't know how I feel about that change to the M6 set if it ends up being true


----------



## Fr0sty

blizzard and their stupid nerfs... we will miss you dh of the overpowered kind.


----------



## Sainesk

errm does that mean TnT will be useless if they only cast when you do? because no-one really cares about companion attack speed and i'd rather have a Unity instead of RoRG for solo then. DH could compete for worst class of all with this change, maybe Kridershot would still let you not run out of hatred with your sentries firing? here comes the reflect damage fun again...


----------



## Crazy9000

Alright so looking a little closer, the new Four piece M6 will be:

Code:



Code:


Your generators, Elemental Arrow, Chakram, Impale, Multishot, and Cluster Arrow deal [{VALUE1}*100]% increased damage for every active Sentry.

And the new 6 piece,

Code:



Code:


Sentries cast your Hatred spender when you do and deal 100% increased damage.

What this means is that slowball helltrapper will still be viable in group play, although with a big attack speed nerf, especially considering with no pet m6 bonus we are losing a hatred generator. DH probably will be awful in higher grifts solo. I don't see how frostfire would even be viable anymore if it only casts what you cast, when you do.


----------



## Fr0sty

kridershot frost dh ?

but i'll mention reflect damage and auto attacking in grift can be dangerous.

oh well,i had so much fun with my dh that i can at least not feel that bad about it


----------



## kremtok

Suddenly I like my Kridershot even more.


----------



## StealthSkull

Well I guess I'm going barb and witch doctor next season.


----------



## Crazy9000

This is why I really like seasons. No matter what the change is, I can work with it given a fresh start on the next season.


----------



## DoomDash

meh

Seasons is a double edged sword. I don't like that it splits the community in half.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Can't really tell much from the datamined. The new M6 changes might not be a nerf at all, all I'm seeing is Blizz is trying to change the mechanic to make the build a bit more interesting. I can't even understand how could people enjoy setting trap and running around ONLY. With all the new changes like Sentry stack, sentry shoots what you shoots...the build finally makes sense and not utter boring anymore.
Nerf or not? Let's just wait.


----------



## Akadaka

this patch seems like another pointless one haha


----------



## gtarmanrob

out of the many, many hours i've played, 500+ of those have been on Demon Hunter. not a single Calamity or Krider drop. and now, seems the Krider is going to be even more valuable. i only really wanted it for collectors before, now seems like it could almost become essential.


----------



## Nw0rb

Im on OCN team speak a lot if anyone wants to make some runs hit me up


----------



## ondoy

anyone know the new afk farming spot ?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Can't really tell much from the datamined. The new M6 changes might not be a nerf at all, all I'm seeing is Blizz is trying to change the mechanic to make the build a bit more interesting. I can't even understand how could people enjoy setting trap and running around ONLY. With all the new changes like Sentry stack, sentry shoots what you shoots...the build finally makes sense and not utter boring anymore.
> Nerf or not? Let's just wait.


Its not good, it sounds ok on paper until you realize that ias is worthless so no break points thus loss of massive damage, only one pet so again damage and survivability. If you have to shoot to kill then solo DH can no longer in any way, shape, or form kill a reflect damage. Also with this an M6 will need to be in the action and since they are basically a one hit kill from anything past lvl30 grift, they are no long viable beyond maybe T6.....another stupid choice from Blizz why bring up other classes when you can nerf one and then barely raise the bar.

It would have been better for them to release new torment levels, like T7-T10 and keep pushing forward, Grifts can go to an unknown number so why push backwards. Honestly I am less than pleased with this choice, I am going to have a lot less fun in Season 2 if I go from being able to do T6/38 grifts solo/45 grifts team in season 1 to T4/5 and 35 max grifts...I doubt I will continue at the rate I have been since 2.0 rolled out. I don't want to go backwards, it would ruin some of the fun for me, I don't want to slug forward again. Part of the real fun with season 1 was going so far beyond what I had pre-season, I have more gold more items....I logged in everyday and felt like I was making forward progress(on a M6 DH). Hopefully they will figure it out on the test server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Im on OCN team speak a lot if anyone wants to make some runs hit me up


You should get into the ocn community there are a lot of us that play at night, we usually use Skype though for just random talking as some of the things said would not be ToS friendly.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Can't really tell much from the datamined. The new M6 changes might not be a nerf at all, all I'm seeing is Blizz is trying to change the mechanic to make the build a bit more interesting. I can't even understand how could people enjoy setting trap and running around ONLY. With all the new changes like Sentry stack, sentry shoots what you shoots...the build finally makes sense and not utter boring anymore.
> Nerf or not? Let's just wait.


It is a nerf:

-Sentry is currently able to fire faster than you thanks to Tasker and Theo, not after this change

-Sentry currently does not have downtime because abilities are free, after the change they'll be down a large portion of the time except with elemental arrow + Kridershot builds which are weak damage-wise (and you lose cold % damage as fire/cold DH or 2 sentries if you're lightning DH)

-DH will now take reflect damage since they are forced to fire so they can run around like headless chickens (again) waiting on their sentries' basic attack to kill the elites chasing them once they've fired a shot or two

Only lightning DH is still worth doing the math to compare since this destroys cold/fire if they can't use multishot/cluster arrow constantly:

-currently lightning DH can have 5 sentries max (meticulous quiver is a requirement to slow down ball lightning/maximize damage) using Helltrapper

-that's approx +500% damage if we consider DH as 100% (though we can't fire as fast as sentries so not really and since we try to avoid firing it's really closer to 0%)

with the change:

-+1100% damage, looks good on paper right? but you cannot hit the 4.15 breakpoint any more, so now your sentries can fire elemental arrow 56 times maximum instead of 101 times over 30 seconds. That's almost a 50% reduction in damage output and that is if you are standing still firing (which you cannot in higher grifts/with reflect damage) and not running out of resources (which you will unless using Kridershot where you lose 200% damage from -2 sentries and are still at near 50% reduced output due to attack speed breakpoint)

I'm not saying not firing and running around is how the DH should be played, but the change is over the top to put it lightly and DHs won't be able to compete at all for high grifts.

Edit: I think my math may be off since it won't just be +100% additive, but standing still and running out of resources and slow fire rate is going to hurt


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> It is a nerf


Considering that I have spent (480live+530season) 90% of my time playing as a DH, and building frostfire, its a damn good thing that FarCry4 just dropped. It will distract me from the sting.

You can clear my spot in the guild (EVENinEDEN#1625) for someone else.

I will not be back.


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Considering that I have spent (480live+530season) 90% of my time playing as a DH, and building frostfire, its a damn good thing that FarCry4 just dropped. It will distract me from the sting.
> 
> You can clear my spot in the guild (EVENinEDEN#1625) for someone else.
> 
> I will not be back.


How is FarCry 4? Thinking of picking this up.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well doing GR with DH has always kind of easier compared with other classes, unless you reach GR40+ in my case (Which is of course requires more time investment for reaching higher Paragon Lvl and you're set. I beat GR38 @515 and forget GR 'cause it bored me to hell).
Let's see how far can I go with the new patch (Given that datamined info is mostly correct).
Really guys, I don't care how easy I can push my DH go thru GR, I just care in what interesting/boring way I can/will do that. I've been playing DH since release and I've learned to welcome all kind of changes and nerf, no offense but that's basically what DH has always been.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> And we've passed a 45 now let's go dream team.


Well 3/4 of a dream team, with Grover in the backseat with his head cocked back as he's pulled through. That helm don't mean super Grover but moreso that the bus he rides is "length challenged."







But I'm not bitter. LOL!

I don't know, it really sucks that blizz is starting out on the nerf train, but I'm willing to not make any drastic claims until it hits live. If it isn't fun at that point, and blizz doesn't seem like they are going to make any changes to fix it, then I'll have a hard time sacrificing real life/sleep to get online. Well, other than the endless search for friggin' SMK...


----------



## A.D.D.

If you guys ever need a zdps support monk let me know. I'm also working on finishing up a zdps Witch Doctor. Most of the guys i know that play are taking a break.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am going to wait on the PTR to see how bad these upcoming nerfs really are, but I might be taking a long break from D3 again. For those who have not seen the data mined changes, here is what I am most concerned about:

- Hydra damage nerf to Wizard
- Force Armor nerf for Wizard
- Sentry mechanics nerf to Demon Hunter

If these do turn out to be nerfs for Wizard and DH, I am probably done. I just can't stomach all the lies Blizzard throws out at us. I forgot when it was, but I distinctly remember the dev team saying they won't nerf the M6 set and will instead buff other builds/skills/items to compensate as they do not believe we should feel weaker after a patch. Such freaking bull if they do end up nerfing.


----------



## Fr0sty

chakram generates hatred quiver + helltraper + spike trap m6









yep,this sub-par m6 build in 2.1 now sounds like a possibility in 2.1.2

i guess i'll have to farm a chakram m6 boot and helm combo to be ready for the patch in 1 month or so

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am going to wait on the PTR to see how bad these upcoming nerfs really are, but I might be taking a long break from D3 again. For those who have not seen the data mined changes, here is what I am most concerned about:
> 
> - Hydra damage nerf to Wizard
> - Force Armor nerf for Wizard
> - Sentry mechanics nerf to Demon Hunter
> 
> If these do turn out to be nerfs for Wizard and DH, I am probably done. I just can't stomach all the lies Blizzard throws out at us. I forgot when it was, but I distinctly remember the dev team saying they won't nerf the M6 set and will instead buff other builds/skills/items to compensate as they do not believe we should feel weaker after a patch. Such freaking bull if they do end up nerfing.


you'll have to think outside the box to make m6 good in 2.1.2


----------



## lemans81

I won't make any calls on the future until the details of this patch are 100%. I think we need to scream on the feedback forums of the PTR.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> chakram generates hatred quiver + helltraper + spike trap m6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep,this sub-par m6 build in 2.1 now sounds like a possibility in 2.1.2
> 
> i guess i'll have to farm a chakram m6 boot and helm combo to be ready for the patch in 1 month or so
> you'll have to think outside the box to make m6 good in 2.1.2


I am playing a wait and see game, but I just don't have the time, patience, or goodwill for Blizzard anymore at this point to give the game another chance if my farming goes down the drain yet again. There are other great games waiting for me if the nerfs aren't properly compensated without me wasting hours trying to farm gear to be viable again. Hopefully, if the nerfs do go through, my Tal Rasha build or Spectral Blade build will still work. Otherwise, it's bye bye D3 again.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am playing a wait and see game, but I just don't have the time, patience, or goodwill for Blizzard anymore at this point to give the game another chance if my farming goes down the drain yet again. There are other great games waiting for me if the nerfs aren't properly compensated without me wasting hours trying to farm gear to be viable again. Hopefully, if the nerfs do go through, my Tal Rasha build or Spectral Blade build will still work. Otherwise, it's bye bye D3 again.


pick a chakram generates 3 - 4 hatred quiver and you now have access to a spameable spender wich will create a huge dps gain.


----------



## slickwilly

I will have to wait and see, currently don't have Taskers & Theo on my seasonnal DH, I do how ever have a good pair of well diggers with 98% to generator attacks so Bola shot + frost Bola works good but my best Grift soloed to completion and by that I mean I finished before time ran out is a 28 or a 29 not really sure. What would be nice is if Blizz is going to Nerf the Sentry build making it so that DH's actual have to stand still to fight then give us a cool down reduction on Awareness similar to what the Crusader gets for A6, Akarat's champion cool down reduction.

Maybe Blizz wants all of us to play ZDPS (insert fav char here)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pick a chakram generates 3 - 4 hatred and you now have access to a spameable spender wich will create a huge dps gain.


I will consider it if I get that gear. Just extremely bitter about this dev team that spouts off lies over and over. As someone who mained a wiz from original D3, I can no longer stomach potentially build breaking nerfs anymore, not with the farming I put in.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will consider it if I get that gear. Just extremely bitter about this dev team that spouts off lies over and over. As someone who mained a wiz from original D3, I can no longer stomach potentially build breaking nerfs anymore, not with the farming I put in.


get over it or quit the game...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> get over it or quit the game...


That's basically what I just said?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> quit the game...


Yep.

Maybe I'll jump back in another year or so again...maybe after another RoS sized patch/expansion.

I got my moneys worth out of the game. I wont be the first one to quit a RPG because of a class nerf, certainly wont be the last.


----------



## Crazy9000

Seasons make most of the complaints invalid IMO. Everyone starts fresh... just make a different class or build if what you were using got nerfed.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Seasons make most of the complaints invalid IMO. Everyone starts fresh... just make a different class or build if what you were using got nerfed.


They should just nerf it right. I've never enjoyed the game as much as I did when WW/Perma wrath was around, even if there were lots of other problems with the game back then. Builds really do make a big difference. Blizzard needs to stop destroying the fun builds.

Also I'm torn how I feel about Grifts now too, because maybe a shield bash sader is more fun to me, but its not competitive. Game is just a cluster ____ still.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They should just nerf it right. I've never enjoyed the game as much as I did when WW/Perma wrath was around, even if there were lots of other problems with the game back then. Builds really do make a big difference. Blizzard needs to stop destroying the fun builds.
> 
> Also I'm torn how I feel about Grifts now too, because maybe a shield bash sader is more fun to me, but its not competitive. Game is just a cluster ____ still.


Same. I miss those days so much... I am currently kicking around the idea for the following build:

*Active Skills:*
- Spectra Blades: Thrown Blades
- Black Hole: Event Horizon
- Blizzard: Lightning Storm
- Teleport: Safe Passage or Calamity
- Slow Time: Point of No Return
- Magic Weapon: Electrify or Deflection

*Passive Skills:*
- Blur
- Evocation
- Paralysis
- Illusionist

For gear I was thinking of the following:

*Helm:* Leoric's Crown
*Shoulders:* Aughild's Power
*Chest Armor:* Aughild's Rule
*Bracers:* Strong Arms
*Belt:* Sring of Ears
*Pants:* Blackthorne's Jousting Mail
*Boots:* Blackthorne's Spurs
*Ring 1:* Wyrdward or SoJ
*Ring 2:* RoRG
*Amulet:* Dovu Energy Trap or Hellfire with one of the above passives or Unstable Anomaly
*Weapon:* Fragment of Destiny
*Offhand:* Cosmic Strand

*Legendary Gems:*
- Simplicity's Strength
- Wreath of Lightning
- Bane of Trapped

Basically, if it is not obvious already, the concept of this build is one based around a melee wizard tank using Spectral Blades who keeps the map clean of enemy skills via Black Hole. The way I envision the gameplay is the following:

- Drop Black Hole on a group of enemies
- Drop Blizzard on the group
- Teleport to the enemies and drop Slow Time bubble
- Spam Spectral Blades until other skills are up
- Drop Slow Time and Black Hole whenever possible

The goal is to combine the stun from lightning damage and Slow Time and amplify it via Dovu Energy Trap (if using) while you keep away AoE spells and stray projectiles with Event Horizon.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same. I miss those days so much... I am currently kicking around the idea for the following build:
> 
> *Active Skills:*
> - Spectra Blades: Thrown Blades
> - Black Hole: Event Horizon
> - Blizzard: Lightning Storm
> - Teleport: Safe Passage or Calamity
> - Slow Time: Point of No Return
> - Magic Weapon: Electrify or Deflection
> 
> *Passive Skills:*
> - Blur
> - Evocation
> - Paralysis
> - Illusionist
> 
> For gear I was thinking of the following:
> 
> *Helm:* Leoric's Crown
> *Shoulders:* Aughild's Power
> *Chest Armor:* Aughild's Rule
> *Bracers:* Strong Arms
> *Belt:* Sring of Ears
> *Pants:* Blackthorne's Jousting Mail
> *Boots:* Blackthorne's Spurs
> *Ring 1:* Wyrdward or SoJ
> *Ring 2:* RoRG
> *Amulet:* Dovu Energy Trap or Hellfire with one of the above passives or Unstable Anomaly
> *Weapon:* Fragment of Destiny
> *Offhand:* Cosmic Strand
> 
> *Legendary Gems:*
> - Simplicity's Strength
> - Wreath of Lightning
> - Bane of Trapped
> 
> Basically, if it is not obvious already, the concept of this build is one based around a melee wizard tank using Spectral Blades who keeps the map clean of enemy skills via Black Hole. The way I envision the gameplay is the following:
> 
> - Drop Black Hole on a group of enemies
> - Drop Blizzard on the group
> - Teleport to the enemies and drop Slow Time bubble
> - Spam Spectral Blades until other skills are up
> - Drop Slow Time and Black Hole whenever possible
> 
> The goal is to combine the stun from lightning damage and Slow Time and amplify it via Dovu Energy Trap (if using) while you keep away AoE spells and stray projectiles with Event Horizon.


Reminds me of my wiz back when CC/WW was still working and you could spam Diamond skin and Frost nova


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Reminds me of my wiz back when CC/WW was still working and you could spam Diamond skin and Frost nova


Star Pact and Spectral Blades were great alternatives back then too.







Good times! Sadly, gone like the wooly mammoths and dodos...







Hopefully this build works even somewhat... I am sacrificing a Gift on the wand to experiment. LOL


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> They should just nerf it right. I've never enjoyed the game as much as I did when WW/Perma wrath was around, even if there were lots of other problems with the game back then. Builds really do make a big difference. Blizzard needs to stop destroying the fun builds.
> 
> Also I'm torn how I feel about Grifts now too, because maybe a shield bash sader is more fun to me, but its not competitive. Game is just a cluster ____ still.


I don't see why that would be a bad thing. Now, you can play pretty much any build in T6, and greater rifts give you something to work for beyond that.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't see why that would be a bad thing. Now, you can play pretty much any build in T6, and greater rifts give you something to work for beyond that.


But now the importance is put around grifts and seasons. I just don't like it personally.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> But now the importance is put around grifts and seasons. I just don't like it personally.


Grifts give you gradual and unlimited progression, which really allows you to tweak your gameplay and gear to just squeak out the next level grift clear, and makes you way better overall. I think they are great, and all the people who are ignoring them are really only hurting themselves







. Seasons let you start over fresh whenever there is a large class/gear change... sooner or later, the build your currently using isn't going to be viable anymore. Seasons are a great way to not get really pissed that all your gear is useless now.


----------



## MistaBernie

kind of glad I kept the best quiver of each type that I've found up till now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Grifts give you gradual and unlimited progression, which really allows you to tweak your gameplay and gear to just squeak out the next level grift clear, and makes you way better overall. I think they are great, and all the people who are ignoring them are really only hurting themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seasons let you start over fresh whenever there is a large class/gear change... sooner or later, the build your currently using isn't going to be viable anymore. Seasons are a great way to not get really pissed that all your gear is useless now.


unlimited progression limited by the ridiculous hp/damage intake scaling

but beside that you are right about everything else. if legendary gems upgrade gave more power and were not limited by the rift level you can play at than i would totally be ok with the current system.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> unlimited progression limited by the ridiculous hp/damage intake scaling
> 
> but beside that you are right about everything else. if legendary gems upgrade gave more power and were not limited by the rift level you can play at than i would totally be ok with the current system.


How would unlimited power gems work though? I mean I think scaling forever and having +500% damage on a gem is a bad idea







.

A better system IMO would be to just remove the trials, and let you enter whatever level of grift you want. That way we could struggle through a 55 grift slowly even, and get a gem upgrade at the end... then you would only be limited by whatever level of grift you are willing to endure.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A better system IMO would be to just remove the trials, and let you enter whatever level of grift you want. That way we could struggle through a 55 grift slowly even, and get a gem upgrade at the end... then you would only be limited by whatever level of grift you are willing to endure.


oooooo fun! It would make ZDPS all that more relevant.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How would unlimited power gems work though? I mean I think scaling forever and having +500% damage on a gem is a bad idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A better system IMO would be to just remove the trials, and let you enter whatever level of grift you want. That way we could struggle through a 55 grift slowly even, and get a gem upgrade at the end... then you would only be limited by whatever level of grift you are willing to endure.


there is no actual greater rift limit in place at the moment. so having more power just to reach tier 100 and then keep going higher. they made this system as a way to measure hero growth. why not give us proper time spent based growth. kinda like the current paragon system.

so we could have 2 end game things to do,this way we'll always have something to seek for in between dead period of the game rather than leaving for a few months like the devs clearly want us to do.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> there is no actual greater rift limit in place at the moment. so having more power just to reach tier 100 and then keep going higher. they made this system as a way to measure hero growth. why not give us proper time spent based growth. kinda like the current paragon system.
> 
> so we could have 2 end game things to do,this way we'll always have something to seek for in between dead period of the game rather than leaving for a few months like the devs clearly want us to do.


In order for an unlimited system, it would need to be harder to upgrade.

Preferable I think would be something more complex, like Eastern Suns forging/d-stoning system: http://homepage3.nifty.com/miyoshino/es/es3cube_n.htm#for


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In order for an unlimited system, it would need to be harder to upgrade.
> 
> Preferable I think would be something more complex, like Eastern Suns forging/d-stoning system: http://homepage3.nifty.com/miyoshino/es/es3cube_n.htm#for


the first system that was implemented in the 2.1 ptr was you get a % chance dependant on the level. at tier 100 its 100% chance to upgrade on 3 tries and so on.

they could balance it to give lower %chance at upgrade and detune the gems a tiny bit more. but that will give us something to chase for and break past the limitation of sets and items


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> kind of glad I kept the best quiver of each type that I've found up till now.


haha i was thinking the same thing, i've been hoarding each type of quiver, each bow and trying to get each handbow but not enough room. but yeah, for a while now i've been working on a strong Bolas build, and a lightning build that focusses on Rain of Vengeance for massive AoE damage. not really T6 capable but fun as builds. really losing the current M6 bonus for me just means i wont be able to breeze through the game anymore. mind you, my style of playing with DH i was ALWAYS firing off shots anyway, cant just run and kite, got bored.


----------



## Crazy9000

PTR is now UP! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16802652/patch-212-ptr-now-available-11-18-2014

Offical patch notes: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16802653/

I think I'll play on the PTR all night to try stuff out. Remember you will have to re-add me to friends list there, I'm sure the group I play with will want to try it too. Crazy9000#1143


----------



## dir_d

I swear no one at blizz plays a witch doctor


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PTR is now UP! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16802652/patch-212-ptr-now-available-11-18-2014
> 
> Offical patch notes: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16802653/
> 
> I think I'll play on the PTR all night to try stuff out. Remember you will have to re-add me to friends list there, I'm sure the group I play with will want to try it too. Crazy9000#1143


can you still see clan members in the ptr?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can you still see clan members in the ptr?


It's just like logging in to EU, you won't be in a clan.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PTR is now UP! http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16802652/patch-212-ptr-now-available-11-18-2014
> 
> Offical patch notes: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/16802653/
> 
> I think I'll play on the PTR all night to try stuff out. Remember you will have to re-add me to friends list there, I'm sure the group I play with will want to try it too. Crazy9000#1143


Dang it, I just quit over the changes, and you are making me want to play the PTR.

Doesn't look like the cold M6 gear is trash (most of the reason I was raging), but will require a new play style.

I just bought Far Cry 4 too..

1st world problems here.


----------



## Crazy9000

Just watched a streamer play DH on twitch, and she is killing the T6 rift guardian in about 3 seconds.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just watched a streamer play DH on twitch, and she is killing the T6 rift guardian in about 3 seconds.


Screw it, I am in. EVENinEDEN#1625

I am assuming I should do a seasonal on the PTR?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Screw it, I am in. EVENinEDEN#1625
> 
> I am assuming I should do a seasonal on the PTR?


You import your characters into the PTR, then try out the new patch with them.

I'm at work for a few hours still







. Wish I could try it now. I would recommend anyone who has a DH try it out, because I'm sure they will bring the damage number or fix any problem with the calculation currently lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

as long as the spender cost to damage relation is kept balanced m6 wont be a bad set.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmm... that doesn't look too bad. Hopefully dev team will actually stay honest and tune it if necessary.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Screw it, I am in. EVENinEDEN#1625
> 
> I am assuming I should do a seasonal on the PTR?
> 
> 
> 
> You import your characters into the PTR, then try out the new patch with them.
> 
> I'm at work for a few hours still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wish I could try it now. I would recommend anyone who has a DH try it out, because I'm sure they will bring the damage number or fix any problem with the calculation currently lol.
Click to expand...

Damage is either broken or overbuffed. My non season has +cluster M6 and the damage with sentries out is obnoxious. in the hundreds of millions per shot.

Switched to trifecta Frostburns and a pooptastic Kridershot, got a 45 trial key solo with an obvious lack of feel for the new playstyle. In comparisson, this toon could only manage a 38 key and topped out at a 36 solo.


----------



## Fr0sty

fr0sty#1592 for ptr testing.. come on people let's figure out this m6 meta game for 2.1.2


----------



## Sainesk

Errm nerf seems even worse than the one Crazy posted earlier:

(2) Set Bonus
Now increases the damage of your Hatred *generators* by 40% for every Sentry you have active (no, elemental arrow or chakram with items do not count)
(6) Set Bonus
Sentries now cast your Hatred spenders every time you do and deal 100% increased damage

so no +100% damage for certain hatred spenders for every sentry summoned. I'm guessing (4) is staying the same (Companion calls all companion types to your side).

Dex TnT can pretty much be souled after patch or stored just because of rarity.

Helltrapper useless too now:

Helltrapper

The Caltrops, Sentries, and Spike Traps summoned by this item can no longer exceed the normal cap of those skills

There goes all the fun. This isn't changing the playstyle, it's outright shutting sets/items down.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Errm nerf seems even worse than the one Crazy posted earlier:
> 
> (2) Set Bonus
> 
> Now increases the damage of your Hatred *generators* by 40% for every Sentry you have active (no elemental arrow or chakram with items do not count)
> 
> (6) Set Bonus
> 
> Sentries now cast your Hatred spenders every time you do and deal 100% increased damage
> 
> so no +100% damage for certain hatred spenders for each sentry summoned. I'm guessing (4) is staying the same (Companion calls all companion types to your side).
> 
> Dex TnT can pretty much soul after patch or store just because of rarity.
> 
> Also, Helltrapper useless too now:
> 
> Helltrapper
> The Caltrops, Sentries, and Spike Traps summoned by this item can no longer exceed the normal cap of those skills
> 
> There goes all the fun.


I was also thinking that this was a nerf...no...it needs a nerf.

I am on PTR, playing with Defy, and I crit for 500million. T6 RG is like 5 or 6 CA hits in 4 man. The playstyle...iunno...its different, and will require buffs to defense.

Stats on gear have more headroom. Might as well just throw every piece of gear you have out. Its all worthless.


----------



## Fr0sty

cant wait to try and generate a 50+ key in party


----------



## kremtok

Why does Tasker and Theo no longer help? Are Sentries no longer considered pets? Didn't see that in the patch notes...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Why does Tasker and Theo no longer help? Are Sentries no longer considered pets? Didn't see that in the patch notes...


Sentries only fire your hatred spenders when you do, so the only thing that matters is your personal attack speed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> cant wait to try and generate a 50+ key in party


pretty sure you will be able to do that on your own with fire gear. Drop the Tasker, pick up a cindercoat. drop multi, pick up preperation. drop vault, pick up smoke screen. change CA to LfB rune. either EA + krider, or your favorite generator + baleful caster. I think we can see a 1billion crit hit like this. zdps chars that pull groups to hit with CA are going to be very valuable to DH as a support class.

Resource management and sentry placement are key.

Vault is annoying because your mouse pointer is right in the thick of it when you want to vault out. Smoke screen > vault


----------



## Mr.Cigar

So for DH this is actually a buff so far.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> So for DH this is actually a buff so far.


Yeah, and not a small one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> So for DH this is actually a buff so far.


We're not sure... A streamer who could do a greater rift 43 after many tries did a 47 first try, and passed with plenty of time left. There's probably something wrong with the damage calculation currently.

It will be brought down... and if they bring it down too much, it will be huge nerf. For now we can have fun in the PTR though







.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm downloading ptr right now trying to play. Will see how much wizard is affected


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Sentries only fire your hatred spenders when you do, so the only thing that matters is your personal attack speed.


So it's a 1-for-1, then? Not so long as I'm firing, sentries fire XX% faster?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So it's a 1-for-1, then? Not so long as I'm firing, sentries fire XX% faster?


When you shoot, the sentry shoots the same thing you do. They only auto fire plain bolts when you aren't shooting.

Breakpoints and pet attack speed don't matter at all now.

(edit) To be more clear, if you fire a single cluster arrow, the sentry will only fire one regardless of what breakpoint you hit.


----------



## inedenimadam

ill say it again:

Cindercoat+Kridershot, stack fire and CA. deploy sentries at equal to the recharge, until you hit an elite pack.

We will see 1billion damage from a LfB CA.

Warrior + DH 2 man will be amazing for grifting.

Enjoy it now before it gets nerfed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> So it's a 1-for-1, then? Not so long as I'm firing, sentries fire XX% faster?


no,sentries fire at the rate you fire your spenders..


----------



## lemans81

Spent the night on the PTR, the good news is that the nerf isn't as bad as expected, the bad news is that its still a nerf that is going to take a lot of adjustment and personally I am doubt the DH will be my character for season 2.

The good:
M6 DH DPS is way up.
Revive at corpse is much faster for the first 3 deaths.
Density in grifts is insane, thus Raekors barbs are a must in grifts.
M6 DH w/Krider firing Cold ele arrow and fire sentry/fire multishot can take down a level 40 grift in about a minute(just one dh)

The doesn't feel like it changed/Might not be as bad as I though.
WD Pets do not feel any more buffed, fetishes die in 1 hit at grift40, Garg takes 2, Tall mans dog 4 hits.
Sentrys fire whenever you do, they find their own target not specifically what you are shooting at, you can shoot the wall and they will shoot reflect damage.

The Bad:
Now you have to stand and fire to kill...so mortar, electric bolts...will be your death if you fire and never ending if you don't.
Avoiding death with most RG's is impossible especially if they have say tornado+rocks falling.
There is no revive at checkpoint/town...you have to accept the corpse revive and after 6 deaths its 30 seconds. We ran into elite jailer and mortar at the door way and died 7 times with 0dps wd+2xDH the cooldown of 30 seconds per death applies even at the door.
The ridiculous at first glance leg gem that adds experience, when leveled only add's +1 per level to experience so +1000 base at level 9 is +1009.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am REALLY wishing I didn't mat my M6 gloves now... Time to gamble for another one now that TnT is worthless.


----------



## aberrero

Now I don't feel bad bout never getting a TnT.


----------



## slickwilly

So will the Marauder set bonus's still include call all companions or did that get nerfed as well? I remember seeing a DH on the PTR before 2.0 went public and he had all his followers, said it was a set bonus


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> So will the Marauder set bonus's still include call all companions or did that get nerfed as well? I remember seeing a DH on the PTR before 2.0 went public and he had all his followers, said it was a set bonus


It added a 2 piece bonus(500 dex) and left the 4 piece(all pets) alone.


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am going to wait on the PTR to see how bad these upcoming nerfs really are, but I might be taking a long break from D3 again. For those who have not seen the data mined changes, here is what I am most concerned about:
> 
> - Hydra damage nerf to Wizard
> - Force Armor nerf for Wizard
> - Sentry mechanics nerf to Demon Hunter
> 
> If these do turn out to be nerfs for Wizard and DH, I am probably done. I just can't stomach all the lies Blizzard throws out at us. I forgot when it was, but I distinctly remember the dev team saying they won't nerf the M6 set and will instead buff other builds/skills/items to compensate as they do not believe we should feel weaker after a patch. Such freaking bull if they do end up nerfing.


I already quit playing the game there is never enough things to do no Trade and PvP is disgraceful for a role-playing Diablo game. Blizzard don't fix the real issue's in the game and nerf things they should just leave alone.


----------



## Akadaka

I can honestly say if another expansion ever does come out for this game not buying it, I don't want to contribute to what blizzard is doing about this game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It added a 2 piece bonus(500 dex) and left the 4 piece(all pets) alone.


I thought new 2 piece is your skills/generators damage is boosted by # of sentries out, then 4 piece is all pets, and 6 piece is sentries fire when you do.

I tried out monk this morning, it's definitely a lot more fun then old sunwuko. The damage seems comparable too, with optimizations for how the new set works, it should be a little better. I'm still not sure about the insane number of pylons, but it is nice to be able to get one 50% of the grifts so barb can kill RG solo.

Nothing actually got nerfed, despite how the changes sound. Wizard hydra is not nerfed either... I guess the force armor change is literally the only nerf.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nothing actually got nerfed, despite how the changes sound. Wizard hydra is not nerfed either... I guess the force armor change is literally the only nerf.


Yeah, this is pretty much what I saw.

I think I am going to take it easy until changes go live and seasons 2 rolls around. With PTR not transferring anything over to live, I think my time on PTR is going to be very limited. It will be useful to have a mechanical knowledge of how things will work, but I am going to throw too many hours after what essentially amounts to practice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Patch is not live yet for actual game, so we have no idea if things will end up as nerfs or buffs. That said, Hydra change is definitely a buff as IAS increase definitely compensates for drop in damage. Force Armor is definitely a huuuuuuge nerf.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Patch is not live yet for actual game, so we have no idea if things will end up as nerfs or buffs. That said, Hydra change is definitely a buff as IAS increase definitely compensates for drop in damage. Force Armor is definitely a huuuuuuge nerf.


Based on the patch notes, it sounded like DH was getting large nerf. Turns out that isn't the case... even if they bring down the damage, it's obvious they intend to buff it at least some overall to compensate. Disappointing that the new sets aren't going to make it... that's where the largest wizard buff is potentially.

Poor monks still are not doing the dps of the other classes though. Hopefully they bring the numbers up on new sunwuko to make them competitive. Barbs cleared grift 60 on PTR, all the other classes are at least 47... monks only got 43







.


----------



## Tinslet

After 3-4 weeks hard work I finally got M6 set on my DH today.

Now people are talking about it getting nerfed, meh. I don't know why I bother playing, why don't they just leave things alone.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tinslet*
> 
> After 3-4 weeks hard work I finally got M6 set on my DH today.
> 
> Now people are talking about it getting nerfed, meh. I don't know why I bother playing, why don't they just leave things alone.


It's not nerfed, the damage output is making up for the fact that you have to shoot. The problem is that tasker and theo focus will switch to kridershot.

Even if it was nerfed, the patch is over a month away from going on to the live servers.


----------



## yahu

I have a hard time investing much time in the PTR seeing that a) pretty much all time spent is flushed (other than practice of course), b) I can't/won't count chickens before they are hatched; no one knows what will be released and then even further fixed, and c) I'm bound to drop a fuggin' SMK in PTR (yes lemans, like that one; pre-replying to the eventual posting of yours; if you play with it too much you may go blind).

Though I must say, it is fun watching the rollercoaster of emotions about what might be.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I have a hard time investing much time in the PTR seeing that a) pretty much all time spent is flushed (other than practice of course), b) I can't/won't count chickens before they are hatched; no one knows what will be released and then even further fixed, and c) I'm bound to drop a fuggin' SMK in PTR (yes lemans, like that one; pre-replying to the eventual posting of yours; if you play with it too much you may go blind).
> 
> Though I must say, it is fun watching the rollercoaster of emotions about what might be.


Yeah I made a hellfire amulet on PTR for my barb...

Rolled with

990 str (rolled ancient legendary)
95%+ crit damage
socket
rollable stat
Good passive (boon of bul kathos)

I'll probably just go back to the normal realm tonight. Will be nice to work on getting higher grift levels this season.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Kept getting disconnected on Seasons today, anyone else?


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Kept getting disconnected on Seasons today, anyone else?


I was having connection issues playing my non season character also.


----------



## slickwilly

My co-worker is a WOW player and he has been experiencing issues as well, the latest WOW expac just dropped so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Akadaka

With updates like this I always get the impression that the developers at Blizzard have no clue about their game at all... I mean, they seriously can't tell me that they did no calculation or simulation up front to see how it will work out? Internal testsruns?? Anything??


----------



## Versa

I hope the new 2.1.2 patch comes out soon, really want to do season 2 since I missed the 1st one. else I'll prolly stick with the new PoE Leagues if they are any good


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am getting close to going back to PoE myself. It really depends on how I feel about the game after some of the changes they are planning. I am planning the wait game to see if the dev team discovers some miracle sliver of competence in "tuning" some of the changes. Hydra build in PTR currently looks crazy strong, so I fully expect them to nerf it come the real thing.


----------



## Mikecdm

I've been playing around with hydra using TnT and also messed around and stacked as much ias as I could. My sparker isn't a very good example. I think the ancient gear is pretty cool as it gives another incentive. I found a few last night, but of nothing useful. An ancient sparker would be ideal.

I did play with old build and it seems inefficient. I can't kill anything with only relying on apocalypse, like i could before. It also seems like DoT doesn't work unless monsters are on screen with me. Before I could walk through and everything would die eventually.

And I noticed doing grift trials gives about 500 million gold


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I've been playing around with hydra using TnT and also messed around and stacked as much ias as I could. My sparker isn't a very good example. I think the ancient gear is pretty cool as it gives another incentive. I found a few last night, but of nothing useful. An ancient sparker would be ideal.
> 
> I did play with old build and it seems inefficient. I can't kill anything with only relying on apocalypse, like i could before. It also seems like DoT doesn't work unless monsters are on screen with me. Before I could walk through and everything would die eventually.
> 
> And I noticed doing grift trials gives about 500 million gold


I have a really nice sparker on NS, though it doesn't have IAS, otherwise it would be GG as far as non-ancients go.


----------



## RW2112

In PTR Grifts trials been giving around 2 billion gold. My toon is currently sitting on almost 11 billion right now...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> In PTR Grifts trials been giving around 2 billion gold. My toon is currently sitting on almost 11 billion right now...


Probably because i'm playing with wizard and can't do very high trials. But I noticed the gold reward scales.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Do I need a new took for ptr? Hoping to jump on this weekend.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthMuse*
> 
> With updates like this I always get the impression that the developers at Blizzard have no clue about their game at all... I mean, they seriously can't tell me that they did no calculation or simulation up front to see how it will work out? Internal testsruns?? Anything??


What specifically are you talking about? Since the PTR came out, it's come out that the only thing really getting nerfed is the M6 lightning build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Do I need a new took for ptr? Hoping to jump on this weekend.


Once you get on the PTR, you have to create a new level 1 character, then go back to main menu and click in the upper right corner to import your profile. Then you log in again, and all your characters are copied to the PTR.


----------



## Crazy9000

I guess a season is starting on the PTR tonight... I'm tempted to make a DH for a day or two to see how it works from fresh start, so I know if it's as bad as I think for the real season.


----------



## Mikecdm

Too much work to start new toon from scratch, but at this point I feel playing season or ptr are both equal in terms of time wasted. I'll most likely never touch my non-season toons again, just like happened this season. I'd rather just play ptr even if once it goes live it would have been a waste.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Too much work to start new toon from scratch, but at this point I feel playing season or ptr are both equal in terms of time wasted. I'll most likely never touch my non-season toons again, just like happened this season. I'd rather just play ptr even if once it goes live it would have been a waste.


Looks like there's going to be 3x experience, and 20x legendary drops... so we can get a feel for how the chars will develop on the actual season fairly well. If I can play a day and see how my char will evolve over 20 days, I think it's worth my time.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15353845269#1


----------



## Mikecdm

that sounds like fun, i'm in

So when does it start, I don't see any buffs as of now. Looks like 5:30 pst


----------



## JTHMfreak

So if I import into ptr, is the toon, exp, and loot gone at end? Or does some carry over?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So if I import into ptr, is the toon, exp, and loot gone at end? Or does some carry over?


It's just a test realm. Nothing you do there will affect your characters on the normal realms.

Main reason to play is get a look at what things will be like in the next patch/season, so you can enter it with a better idea of what character to make or items to keep. For example, in season 2, if right away I find a really good etrayu, a mediocre kridershot, and a gift, I know to use the gift on the kridershot, not etrayu.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So if I import into ptr, is the toon, exp, and loot gone at end? Or does some carry over?


Whatever happens in PTR disappears with PTR, your non PTR toon will remain the exact same as the last time you logged on non PTR, nothing lost, nothing gained.


----------



## lemans81

They have buffed the PTR:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizzard*
> As Season 2 begins on PTR, we realize it may be challenging to level up and gear effectively with a short testing window. In order to facilitate Seasonal testing, particularly for our new Conquests and Seasonal Legendaries, we're activating several Community buffs to help you along the way.
> 
> The following buffs will be active on the PTR for all characters (both Seasonal and Non-Seasonal) once Season 2 begins:
> 
> 300% Bonus Experience Earned
> 2000% Bonus Chance to Find Legendaries
> Double Goblins
> Double Blood Shards
> 
> These buffs will be available for a limited time and will not last the full duration of the PTR, so if you plan on testing Season 2 Conquests, now's the best time to jump in and take advantage of them!
> 
> As always, your feedback is appreciated and we thank you for participating in our latest testing phase.


I realize it doesn't stay...but its so much fun you really must try it. There is something about killing a double blood shard goblins and going back to town three times to gamble all the shards that is fun.....


----------



## Cryosis00

PTR buff is glorious.


----------



## Versa

I need to play the PTR this weekend, but Smash came out so...


----------



## lemans81

Look for our temp overclock clan as well on the ptr since you lose all your friends lists and such.


----------



## lemans81

Ranked 28th in the world on solo WD....(on ptr lol)


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ranked 28th in the world on solo WD....(on ptr lol)


Any love for wd on the ptr?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> ...For example, in season 2, if right away I find a really good etrayu, a mediocre kridershot, and a gift, I know to use the gift on the kridershot, not etrayu.


Or, I could just ask Crazy (or any of the other clanmembers playing a decent DH).


----------



## Crazy9000

Couldn't even make a game on the PTR before I had to leave for work this morning :/. Think I might try to get lolo to start a game on my PC as I leave from work, so it will be up by the time I get home. Maybe they will add another server by then and there won't be 30min+ ques though.

DH seems pretty nice actually, it helps a lot coming straight off playing without M6 and going into the new M6 build. For starters, you just use the sentry to do super cluster arrow shots (they increase it's damage, and also shoot it themselves). Then once you get the chakram quiver, you switch to chackram/cluster build. I think you might want to stay with Chakram/cluster until you find a kridershot even... I'm guessing that the extra 2 sentries from Rucksack aren't going to be able to be utilized well without having a generator that is also fired by your sentries.


----------



## RW2112

Yep, Rucksack so far seems pretty well nerfed by the new M6 since by the time you could drop the extra 2 sentries the mobs are usually dead and the party has moved on.


----------



## Akadaka

This game gives me a headache if I try to play it now it's just so boring..


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Couldn't even make a game on the PTR before I had to leave for work this morning :/. Think I might try to get lolo to start a game on my PC as I leave from work, so it will be up by the time I get home. Maybe they will add another server by then and there won't be 30min+ ques though.
> 
> DH seems pretty nice actually, it helps a lot coming straight off playing without M6 and going into the new M6 build. For starters, you just use the sentry to do super cluster arrow shots (they increase it's damage, and also shoot it themselves). Then once you get the chakram quiver, you switch to chackram/cluster build. I think you might want to stay with Chakram/cluster until you find a kridershot even... I'm guessing that the extra 2 sentries from Rucksack aren't going to be able to be utilized well without having a generator that is also fired by your sentries.


Having both Kridershot (only 1, from 22k+ elite kills just on my main DH) and Spines of Seething Hatred, i'm curious which will be better or if there will be any point in using both at the same time (probably not).



Spoiler: My average Kridershot



Had to re-roll the damage it was so low (vit for 10% would've been less damage):







Spoiler: Seething hatred for the patch (and the quiver for after the patch)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Having both Kridershot (only 1, from 22k+ elite kills just on my main DH) and Spines of Seething Hatred, i'm curious which will be better or if there will be any point in using both at the same time (probably not).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My average rolled Kridershot
> 
> 
> 
> Had to re-roll the damage it was so low (vit for 10% would've been less damage), aiming for 2.5K on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Seething hatred for the patch (and the quiver for after the patch)


You ruined that Kridershot then







. 10% would give you 223 more top end damage, while a perfect reroll would add about 70.

Still, Kridershot is tons better then the chakram quiver, since you can use rucksack. For T6 it doesn't really matter, but in higher greater rifts, only Krider is going to be competitive.


----------



## inedenimadam

53 minute que? I swear, D3 always has the worst down times and long wait times.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You ruined that Kridershot then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 10% would give you 223 more top end damage, while a perfect reroll would add about 70.
> 
> Still, Kridershot is tons better then the chakram quiver, since you can use rucksack. For T6 it doesn't really matter, but in higher greater rifts, only Krider is going to be competitive.


Sorry, that screenshot was from my D3 character page (not in-game) and that damage was already the re-rolled one (was way worse before - like 2.2K with the range it dropped with). Managed to hit 2.5K now (updated the screenshot).

Anyone tried any of these in PTR, would love to hear opinions on them:

-Frostburn + RoRG/Marauder "perma-freeze" (Polar Station + you)/other crowd-control DH

-Cindercoat + RoRG/Marauder DH (i'm guessing this may be the go-to build after the patch)

-Unity + SoJ Marauder DH

also, is it seriously 10GB download for PTR/can't it use some of the existing game files?


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, looking for some portable D3 action when at the in-laws' house. I know Surface can run it on lower settings, you guys think my Lumia 2520 could? I can't seem to find any info other than it being ran on Surface. I would hate to buy a lappy just for D3


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, looking for some portable D3 action when at the in-laws' house. I know Surface can run it on lower settings, you guys think my Lumia 2520 could? I can't seem to find any info other than it being ran on Surface. I would hate to buy a lappy just for D3


I ran it on the Win8 "/Build" tablet around launch. It was pretty awesome to me at the time... Still need a keyboard and mouse though.


----------



## The LAN Man

So I was playing PTR with Stealth and Gnasher when 

and then doing 2 man's with Stealth later got a grift with no monsters and couldn't click to level 2


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I ran it on the Win8 "/Build" tablet around launch. It was pretty awesome to me at the time... Still need a keyboard and mouse though.


I play it on my Dell venue 8 pro with a Bluetooth keyboard and mouse on low settings. Got mine for less than 150 refurbished


----------



## The LAN Man

soooooo......


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> soooooo......


Nice!


----------



## lemans81

Lol on the temp ptr....


----------



## The LAN Man

Still feels good >_< You can see us when you check the leaderboard!


----------



## StealthSkull

Can't wait to actually start season 2. You wont have to worry about getting taskers.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Can't wait to actually start season 2. You wont have to worry about getting taskers.


Yeah, its becomes a kridershot...equally as rare, and three times as expensive at kadala.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lol on the temp ptr....


#6 group on PTR is tons better then 700+ ranks on live







.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, its becomes a kridershot...equally as rare, and three times as expensive at kadala.


But the chance to get a nicely rolled one is somewhat higher for krider. TnT it's not only about stats but also about which bp can it push.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> But the chance to get a nicely rolled one is somewhat higher for krider. TnT it's not only about stats but also about which bp can it push.


BP's not really that important anymore in the PTR. Only thing to benefit from the BP is the sentry's basic attack as the spender will only fire when you fire.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, its becomes a kridershot...equally as rare, and three times as expensive at kadala.
> 
> 
> 
> But the chance to get a nicely rolled one is somewhat higher for krider. TnT it's not only about stats but also about which bp can it push.
Click to expand...

Is it? I have only ever found 2, both on live, and both junk.


----------



## Mikecdm

ran into a pack of blood thieves


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> ran into a pack of blood thieves


Good lord... Now i cant wait to find some blood thieves. They bounty only, kinda like gob portals.


----------



## Crazy9000

So many bloodshards... even when it goes live, they should give 250-300 each.


----------



## Mikecdm

Had to go to town about 10 times or around there, lost track. That was in a rift.


----------



## iPEN

So the 500-max cap is still there?


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah new goblin packs in a rift are going to be insane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPEN*
> 
> So the 500-max cap is still there?


Yes. Bloodshards and goblins on test realm are doubled, so normally it won't be a problem unless you hit a pack. Just gamble after every rift, and you'll never hit the cap.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Couldn't even make a game on the PTR before I had to leave for work this morning :/. Think I might try to get lolo to start a game on my PC as I leave from work, so it will be up by the time I get home. Maybe they will add another server by then and there won't be 30min+ ques though.


I assume this is the quote that led to the request of lolo, which ended up with your para 100 toon getting deleted?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> #6 group on PTR is tons better then 700+ ranks on live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know...it kind of reminds me of the classic joke "what's better than winning gold at the special Olympics?"


----------



## The LAN Man

merrrrrrr it did it again.


----------



## Cryosis00

S2 is going to be great. Limiting my PTR play so I do't burn out.

The 2000% legendary bonus is absurd and just for PTR but I do think the leg drop rate should be bumped up a little over S1.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> S2 is going to be great. Limiting my PTR play so I do't burn out.


Too late I burned.....


----------



## yahu

^I was wondering.







I finally got on last night cause live has been so dead. I and saw some of the new stuff in action (different gobs, M6, Act1 changes, etc.). It looks good and all, but I had no desire to continue much past getting a sader to 70. If I played as much as some of ya'll I really don't know that I could go into season 2 with the exp/gold/legendary drops going way down.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm feeling lazy, so someone please give me some cliff notes of what to expect next patch and maybe an ETA?


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I tried starting on a level 1 rift keystone and going up as far as I could make it. Made it up to 39, and narrowly missed passing. I'm pretty happy with that since 40 is my highest, and I wasn't far off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm feeling lazy, so someone please give me some cliff notes of what to expect next patch and maybe an ETA?


- We will know 30 days in advance of season 1 end date, patch will follow soon after. Could be two months from now, can't say.
- M6 set has been redesigned to only fire what you do, when you do. Damage in PTR is currently a lot higher then current M6. Next PTR patch is going to bring that damage down to be about equal to current M6, but is switching the M6 bonus to M4, potentially opening up a lot of gear possibilities to bring the damage above current M6 again.
- Monk sunkwuko set has been re-designed. Monks seem okay with the change overall, if for no other reason then they don't want carpel tunnel from current one







.
- Greater rift monsters do a LOT less damage in higher grifts. Also density is high, and consistently so. Plus there are at least 3 pylons in EVERY grift (overall, but often you see multiple on a level)
- Ancient legendary have higher stats. Big deal here is that weapons have higher damage rolls. Other then damage roll and main stat, no other dps stats roll higher (cc/cd/cdr/skill%)


----------



## DoomDash

Are those WW items going to be in the game?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Are those WW items going to be in the game?


I knew I was forgetting something. None of the new sets are going to make it, nor skullgrasp.


----------



## FlailScHLAMP

yup.. this game will stay uninstalled..

This game has nothing for me anymore. It looks likely they are back to being unnecessarily nerfy to the DH again.

worst part of it all.. I can't even give my stuff away to people that would actually enjoy it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I knew I was forgetting something. None of the new sets are going to make it, nor skullgrasp.


Guess I'll wait for the return of WW.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Too late I burned.....


you too... yeah,d3 doesnt look too fun to me these days.

if class buffs are decent i might play more. but for now its looking like a meh at this point


----------



## ADEPT

Hey all! I just wanted to stop by and say hello. I was playing some Seasonal D3 last night and ran into a helpful bunch! I asked them about there clan and if they were currently seeking new members, as the one I was apart of had died long ago. I was directed here, so here I am! I hope all that celebrated Turkey Day had a wonderful time with their family, and for those of you who didn't, I hope you're keeping warm!

-Adept


----------



## Sainesk

Anyone have any tips for irreplaceable you achievement? pretty close to 100% hardcore and I can just imagine the team that came up with this one being like:

'alright guys, what is the most boring, long and frustrating achievement we could ever come up with?'

'how about an achievement that isn't really an achievement, not based on skill and depends only on RNG and let's make the player have to get lucky with RNG so many times they'll probably win the lottery before finding all the monster spawns'

'I'm not sure... I feel like it's missing a real "slap-in-the-face"'

'How about we give useless rewards like an ugly, simple banner pattern and achievement points to lure in the OCD achievement hunters?'

'Genius, i'm promoting you to head of achievement design team!'

*Find ancient SMK achievement coming soon™*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADEPT*
> 
> Hey all! I just wanted to stop by and say hello.
> -Adept


Welcome to OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> *Find ancient SMK achievement coming soon™*


QFT


----------



## Crazy9000

Well OCN now has someone in the top 100.


----------



## Crazy9000

PTR buffs ending 3 hours from this post. Anyone looking for the last chance to use cheat codes in D3 better get on quick







. I bet they will not do this again due to the server load and wait times it caused.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15353845269#2


----------



## mickeykool

Everyone still on vacation? I logged on after being away for 6 days and I don't see anyone online. Unless everyone is playing on PTR server.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Everyone still on vacation? I logged on after being away for 6 days and I don't see anyone online. Unless everyone is playing on PTR server.


Things have been a little quiet lately. I'm still playing just as much as before, but I play much later. Threads been kind of dead too







.


----------



## The LAN Man

I've just been really burnt out on it but I'll definitely be back once the new season goes live. I still hop on for a little bit from time to time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've just been really burnt out on it but I'll definitely be back once the new season goes live. I still hop on for a little bit from time to time.


ditto.


----------



## DoomDash

When people seem DoomDash quit they get discouraged.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> When people seem DoomDash quit they get discouraged.


I can't quit now that I've realized it's possible for me to beat Alkaizer at barb







.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADEPT*
> 
> Hey all! I just wanted to stop by and say hello. I was playing some Seasonal D3 last night and ran into a helpful bunch! I asked them about there clan and if they were currently seeking new members, as the one I was apart of had died long ago. I was directed here, so here I am! I hope all that celebrated Turkey Day had a wonderful time with their family, and for those of you who didn't, I hope you're keeping warm!
> 
> -Adept


Hey! glad you got on here! (I was the one that pointed you over here) I tried to hook up with you again over the weekend but it never worked out. I haven't been on mostly in a couple days, and worked sucked today (just finishing).

I try to get on here once a day, but when there aren't too many posts to catch up on there ain't much to say. I try to get on D3 once a night but I been burnin' my ass having to wake up at 530A to get my kid to school and realizing that when I'm online at 3A - 4A.









Grats on the placement Crazy! Couldn't believe it when I saw you hit that.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I can't quit now that I've realized it's possible for me to beat Alkaizer at barb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Honestly that dude gave up ages ago, if he wanted to play the search for a conduit game I'm sure he would still be #1 easily.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Honestly that dude gave up ages ago, if he wanted to play the search for a conduit game I'm sure he would still be #1 easily.


I'm pretty sure I have 1/3 the hours on my barb that Alkaizer does







. For someone who can't play 12+ hours a day, judging yourself against someone who did, but has since stopped playing is the perfect thing to do.

I think the "conduit hunt" is a huge misconception, one I admittedly held myself until I actually started playing Barb past T6.

Everyone seems to think that in order to get a good score with a barb, you take a random new character with Raekors, then start just spamming Grifts and get super lucky, getting a conduit and winning. That couldn't be further from the truth. I think people forget that you still have to clear the grift...

With a class like Crusader or Demon hunter, you can run grifts until you get one with nice density... maybe even spamming them until you see a good level. With a Barb, you have to full clear pretty much every grift in time, in case it's the one with conduit. You can't get by doing grifts that you can't consistently clear at that level. Also Barb has to make more judgment calls on the fly, since if you should kill a champion, or try to take down an electrified mob completely depends on how many monsters are around. You can get a champ down to 15% health, and then find out you can't kill it and you've just wasted a ton of time fighting it and should have just skipped.

In the end though, getting on the leaderboard with each class is equal since you are compared with other people of the same class. So far I'm really liking the Barb in group grifts, and also enjoying the challenge of solo grifts, seeing how high you can get consistent clears. Really the only bad thing is that solo grifts have to be purely for challenge- you don't get any drops or gem upgrades .


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have 1/3 the hours on my barb that Alkaizer does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For someone who can't play 12+ hours a day, judging yourself against someone who did, but has since stopped playing is the perfect thing to do.
> 
> I think the "conduit hunt" is a huge misconception, one I admittedly held myself until I actually started playing Barb past T6.
> 
> Everyone seems to think that in order to get a good score with a barb, you take a random new character with Raekors, then start just spamming Grifts and get super lucky, getting a conduit and winning. That couldn't be further from the truth. I think people forget that you still have to clear the grift...
> 
> With a class like Crusader or Demon hunter, you can run grifts until you get one with nice density... maybe even spamming them until you see a good level. With a Barb, you have to full clear pretty much every grift in time, in case it's the one with conduit. You can't get by doing grifts that you can't consistently clear at that level. Also Barb has to make more judgment calls on the fly, since if you should kill a champion, or try to take down an electrified mob completely depends on how many monsters are around. You can get a champ down to 15% health, and then find out you can't kill it and you've just wasted a ton of time fighting it and should have just skipped.
> 
> In the end though, getting on the leaderboard with each class is equal since you are compared with other people of the same class. So far I'm really liking the Barb in group grifts, and also enjoying the challenge of solo grifts, seeing how high you can get consistent clears. Really the only bad thing is that solo grifts have to be purely for challenge- you don't get any drops or gem upgrades .


While it may still be challenging and you may be on equal footing, the end of the rift is just plain dumb and boring. That's just not a fun way to play IMO. I have no interest in that junk, just fix barbs and do it right.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've just been really burnt out on it but I'll definitely be back once the new season goes live. I still hop on for a little bit from time to time.


Me three.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> While it may still be challenging and you may be on equal footing, the end of the rift is just plain dumb and boring. That's just not a fun way to play IMO. I have no interest in that junk, just fix barbs and do it right.


I don't mind not getting the rift complete without conduit, but it would be nice if there was some way to get the loot/upgrades that everyone else gets when they don't quite kill RG in time. I would like it if the RG would just die when time ends... as long as you spawned him before time was up. That would mean people couldn't abuse it to get gear since you do have to clear rift, and it does take at least 15 mins per time.

Playing in groups does fix that though.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Me three.


Me Four


----------



## DoomDash

Man, I miss the atmosphere and sounds of D2 or D1. Something about it just really sets it apart from D3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man, I miss the atmosphere and sounds of D2 or D1. Something about it just really sets it apart from D3.


D1 gave me nightmares...bought it at launch...one of my all time favorite gaming experiences, probably only beat out by turning onmy very own original NES and getting my butt handed to me by turtles and mushrooms.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man, I miss the atmosphere and sounds of D2 or D1. Something about it just really sets it apart from D3.


I agree, I much prefer the atmosphere of the first two. I've come to like D3 as a different game, especially now that you don't have to play story mode.. the story is awful in D3.

I was messing around with some builds for trials this morning, and I found that I can get 44 keys a lot more consistently using a helltrapper frostfire build, then I can with normal frostfire or slowball. So far haven't been able to reach a 45 key solo yet though.


----------



## inedenimadam

cant wait for season 2, should have a 4k setup by then. pretty much done with gaming in general on these 7970s and eyefinity...more headache than its worth.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Ptr no longer doing crazy bonuses? Add me JTHMfreak#1540


----------



## jaydude

Can I join? I sent a request already









My tag is jaydude#1325


----------



## yahu

fook me; kept saying "one more rift" last night and ended up finally getting offline after my first alarm at 5A. Needless to say, I'm still SMK-less...and dragging ass.

4k Samsung monitor on sale for $325 @ meh.com: https://meh.com/ So friggin' tempting at that price, even with the non-adjust/non-VESA stand. I just bought a new PJ though "for the family" and xmas is about to kick me skwa in tha nutz!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> fook me; kept saying "one more rift" last night and ended up finally getting offline after my first alarm at 5A. Needless to say, I'm still SMK-less...and dragging ass.
> 
> 4k Samsung monitor on sale for $325 @ meh.com: https://meh.com/ So friggin' tempting at that price, even with the non-adjust/non-VESA stand. I just bought a new PJ though "for the family" and xmas is about to kick me skwa in tha nutz!


sold out 35 minutes ago...but its ok...I am going for 55" anyway.


----------



## yahu

phew! I kept that window open with my trigger finger twitching all afternoon, so I'm glad I can now close it.







It did force me to put up a Craigslist ad to sell various peripherals I have laying all over the place (random Razer stuffs). I am a peripheral whoore.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15353746935?page=3#46

Guess I'm not making a Barb next season







. They are going to make Raekor not pull anymore.


----------



## The LAN Man

thats weak


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> thats weak


Yeah, it seems like instead of adding new builds that make people want to abandon their own build by choice, they are going to nerf old builds to force people into these new builds.

Really...did freaking BARB need a [email protected]


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it seems like instead of adding new builds that make people want to abandon their own build by choice, they are going to nerf old builds to force people into these new builds.
> 
> Really...did freaking BARB need a [email protected]


Serious? Barb is miles ahead of other classes, and it would only be even more so with the density increase coming with the patch.

What Barb needed was a damage nerf, not a mechanics nerf though. Vile wards needed to be brought down to like 5% instead of 35% or something... or better yet, be redesigned to buff single target damage instead of AOE even more. Even if Raekor still works (sounds like it won't, but could be wrong), it won't be fun to play... and I don't see how Barb gets a spot in a party anymore.


----------



## inedenimadam

Yeah, the single target damage is stupid low...and now they are taking away the ability to kill trash mobs too?

Balancing is what the class needed, not a nerf.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, the single target damage is stupid low...and now they are taking away the ability to kill trash mobs too?
> 
> Balancing is what the class needed, not a nerf.


Well it's possible the single target will be okay in the re-design... especially if they end up making FC reset on a single mob like they were thinking of.

The problem is, without drag I don't see any point to having a barb in a group. When I play my barb in group grifts, killing all the whites is really nice... but what really helps is bringing a new elite or two from down the map into the group the WD has locked down and the DH are chewing on... then when they all die, the group is just free to run straight through to the next pack without stopping at all.

There could be some tweaks I think to make it work even as zdps, especially since barb is replacing the second zdps spot in group as it is... but the drag is gone now







.


----------



## lemans81

The good news is that the old Blizzard is back, the bad news is that the old Blizz sucked. They gave us what 10 months of fun, and now its over. I promise to give season 2 a chance no matter what, but I don't know that I will put into it what I have in Season 1, on the surface every change they have to characters is negative in my view. The goblins are a positive I guess....but that's about it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Serious? Barb is miles ahead of other classes, and it would only be even more so with the density increase coming with the patch.
> 
> What Barb needed was a damage nerf, not a mechanics nerf though. Vile wards needed to be brought down to like 5% instead of 35% or something... or better yet, be redesigned to buff single target damage instead of AOE even more. Even if Raekor still works (sounds like it won't, but could be wrong), it won't be fun to play... and I don't see how Barb gets a spot in a party anymore.


Barbs need a complete reworking, shoot this entire game needs a reworking. Sets sets sets, I'm sick of it.


----------



## Fr0sty

dependance on set to do builds is dumb and unimaginative.
dependance on very rare to find legendaries to complete a set is bad design
dependance on cheesy mechanics just to do end game eliminate build diversity

if these 3 things could be fixed d3 might have a chance. now its even worse than vanilla.... i couldnt believe it at first but now i am.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> *Find ancient SMK achievement coming soon™*


didnt find a normal smk.. i doubt i'll ever see an ancient version.

hope they do something about the drop rate of class specific items soon.


----------



## yahu

I'd imagine that D3 had some of its best activity during Season1, not just for the Season specifically but the leaderboards in general, changes to builds such as M6, etc. For them to make so many changes, especially those that people see as nerfs, and may be nerfs in practice once launched, then need to realize this will impact players in game. I guess I'll be around to see and my playtime will be affected one way or the other.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt find a normal smk.. i doubt i'll ever see an ancient version.
> 
> hope they do something about the drop rate of class specific items soon.


I was hoping that ancient items would mean a buff to the drops of the normal versions at the least... this would mean you could at least find the build making SMK or Kridershots. Doesn't seem to be the case yet though. I found two normal Furnace on PTR, which would be the equivalent of flying though T6 rifts pretty fast all season long, so probably near the current drop rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'd imagine that D3 had some of its best activity during Season1, not just for the Season specifically but the leaderboards in general, changes to builds such as M6, etc. For them to make so many changes, especially those that people see as nerfs, and may be nerfs in practice once launched, then need to realize this will impact players in game. I guess I'll be around to see and my playtime will be affected one way or the other.


In the end I think all the new stuff will still work in it's own way. Going from the M6 "nerf" that turned out not to be a nerf, and the sunwuko change being pretty successful, I'm thinking no matter what it sounds like, the new builds will be viable. You will just have to change your play style, so it's more like a new build replacing your old one. Kind of sucks if you really liked the play style of the old build, but gameplay does get old over time so change can be good.

I think I'm just going to play out Raekor barb for the rest of the season. I really hope some of you start playing a little, or I'm going to have to leave the clan so I can actually play with people :/. Stealth has been the only one consistently online, and he doesn't log in until I should almost be going to bed most nights.


----------



## DoomDash

Season 1 being 8 years long also just killed it for me.


----------



## yahu

^lol - how long did you play S1?









I'm still optimistic Crazy, we'll just see how it goes. I'd be online more, but this has been a bad week. Notice I haven't even been playing at work lately. What is the world coming to?! It doesn't help that I burned a lot o' time on the game during holiday weekend last week, so while I'm not burned out, I am trying to catch up on IRL stuffs.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - how long did you play S1?


More than most people probably have but in a much shorter time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - how long did you play S1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still optimistic Crazy, we'll just see how it goes. I'd be online more, but this has been a bad week. Notice I haven't even been playing at work lately. What is the world coming to?! It doesn't help that I burned a lot o' time on the game during holiday weekend last week, so while I'm not burned out, I am trying to catch up on IRL stuffs.


I've been having a lot of fun now that we can actually do these higher greater rifts... it's just a little frustrating that I can't even get a two player group for very long. I ended up getting a new clan record for 2p grift with me playing on two diablo windows, not multiboxing them. Could beat that for sure with someone actually playing the second character... probably doesn't even need to be DH lol. Kill one or two yellows over the course of the whole grift and you're in.


----------



## yahu

^what if the 2nd is stealth?







I should be online later. Like I said, this has been a crappy week. If you played WD I might be more inclined to double chances to get an smk. lol, yeah right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> More than most people probably have but in a much shorter time.


Fair enough, though I'm sure you realize you're more the exception than the rule.







One question for you and others, how long do you feel a season should last? I mean it has to be long enough for the majority of players (whoever those happen to be, such as 2 hour/day vs 4 hour/day vs 6 hour/day, etc.) to feel they have enough time to progress, but not too long where the majority of players lose interest. Honestly, I almost wish they'd give you the option to "fold" your S1 account into NS once the PTR opened (one time option?). Once PTR opened and people got over the splooge of changes/drop rate, it seems many have burned. I have a hard time finding seasonal games, which sucks. I'm about to buy that multibox software just to run with another WD that I can count on.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

When will the new patch arrive?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> When will the new patch arrive?


I will post it when it's announced







. It's going to be at least two months from now... they are still making big changes to the patch in PTR, and they said they would announce S1 end at least 30 days in advance of it happening.


----------



## StealthSkull

Smk smk smk smk smk smk it will be mine s2 it will be mine.


----------



## yahu

^you can wish in one hand and sheeit in the other...

how'd your 24-hour shift go?


----------



## A.D.D.

I would be happy with a TERRIBLE SMK for my zdps doc!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you can wish in one hand and sheeit in the other...
> 
> how'd your 24-hour shift go?


He was still up when I played for an hour before work lol.

Got some decent grifting in last night. Wizard actually works decently in place of a second DH... I think the debuff from black hole, as well as the extra grouping for zdps lock down can be quite helpful.

[edit] Conduit nerf coming next patch. Makes sense really... Raekor build is dead anyways lol

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15269779473?page=9#167
Quote:


> However, we recognize that Conduit is currently too good and we're planning to nerf it.
> 
> Specifically, we want to lower its effectiveness against single targets. We're making some changes in the next PTR patch to accomplish this. While you'll see little to no change (and potentially some improvement) against multiple targets, it will be significantly less useful in single target scenarios. In addition, the damage dealt will scale off your weapon damage instead of the Greater Rift level. This means it will feel strongest at lower tier Greater Rifts, about the same at Greater Rifts that match your level of gear, and less effective at higher Greater Rifts.


I like how the Blizz rep just straight up says they are going to nerf it. They usually dance around that term and say "balance".


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Completely agree you can't defend D3 anymore I was playing this game daily for pretty much 2 years I haven't played in 1 month I log on yesterday and play 2 rifts and I'm bored, not enough things to do other than rifts...


----------



## venom7

Nerf conduits, nerf raekors build, nerf barb...goodbye D3!


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I too agree I find myself falling asleep playing because the content is so bland and the fact that G rifts are just rifts that we had been already doing only with a timer LOL what a joke.


----------



## aberrero

I admit I've fallen asleep while playing a couple times.


----------



## Dustin1

A friend of mine who hasn't played in a while convinced me to fire up D3 and play with him for a bit. I agreed, and literally like 2 hours in, he already had replacement gear, was doing great in grifts and he says "Dustin... I'm so *insert word of choice here* bored. Let's go play PAYDAY 2"

I lol'd, he lol'd then we played PAYDAY. Blizzard needs to hire Moldran to fix/run the D3 side of things.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Who is still playing? I don't see anyone on.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Who is still playing? I don't see anyone on.


I still play but admit that I do fall asleep as well at times. I decided to just do solo rifts for the time being and this just happend!!! I'm glad I didn't use my last rem gift now lol



-edit: And to top it off, I got a 10% damage roll on the first try lol


----------



## Rickles

I played for the first time in like 4 months for like 2 hours last night, but it wasn't on season. Game still is a load of meh.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm still having lots of fun playing, even staying up way later then I should. Trying to advance in greater rifts is great, especially since solo and groups of each size play quite differently.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just logged in the game yesterday to help my friend reach 70. Took about 2hrs or so and that's it.
Big Meh







looking forward to the new patch. Really. Used to love D3 so so much, it hurts.


----------



## yahu

I still play, but I've been falling asleep for a long time now. Quickest way for me to fall asleep while at work was fire up the D3 machine.

I don't know why but I don't mind the grind in this damn game. I actually carry WD's a lot from the main WD community. Most are good people and some are...well, some are from Alaska. :\


----------



## Crazy9000

Next PTR patch datamined. M6 damage brought down, Wizard hydra buffed, Sunwuko buffed to be more reliable, Raekor "change" applied.

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48276-new-2-1-2-ptr-patch-datamined

Note that datamined usually means it will be out very soon, but you can't download it yet.


----------



## Fr0sty

wasnt the guy they hired to replace jay wilson supose to fix d3?

seems to be going well with all the useless nerfs and direction reversal every few months


----------



## yahu

whoever they hired didn't fix hierarchy enough to stay up in case of DDoS...it is down atm. Unless they had a non-communicated scheduled outage (it is Tuesday morning after all).


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wasnt the guy they hired to replace jay wilson supose to fix d3?
> 
> seems to be going well with all the useless nerfs and direction reversal every few months


Why am I playing Marvel Heroes and PoE again? Someone help me.................................


----------



## Sainesk

Hrrm, latest PTR notes - "The rarity of the rarest Legendary items in the game has been reduced". Now i'm tempted to just wait if next patch means easier smk, furnace, kridershot and such unless it's just for PTR.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hrrm, latest PTR notes - "The rarity of the rarest Legendary items in the game has been reduced". Now i'm tempted to just wait if next patch means easier smk, furnace, kridershot and such unless it's just for PTR.


This is essentially a beta version of the patch live will see. All patch notes are intended to go live, after balancing/tweaks.

I suspected this is where they were going with adding ancient legendaries. If Ancient SMK turns into similar drop chance/hour as current SMK (maybe a little worse, but not insanely), then SMK turns into something you can actually find... I think that will be an overall improvement.


----------



## Mikecdm

playing PTR, i was scrapping just about everything that wasn't ancient. After intiial gearing, i didn't care about slight upgrades, ancient or nothing. I like playing wizard, but i'm not a fan much of the hydra build but seems it's kind of forced upon me.


----------



## venom7

Playing PTR just to see how the changes take action with my barb but missing the main weapon...furnace @ par 675!!!
Though with a little luck...

9th!Trying for more and hopping for a furnace!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Playing PTR just to see how the changes take action with my barb but missing the main weapon...furnace @ par 675!!!
> Though with a little luck...
> 
> 9th!Trying for more and hopping for a furnace!


I don't see any of those people even in the top 100 on live servers. Would be nice to see what one of the top barbs can actually get to with the Raekor change.

Anyways I found that with the change, Raekor is actually a lot better in T6, and pretty awful in grifts. Killing enemies with 3 or less charges isn't bad, but when you are just charging back and forth through stunned enemies... I don't think it's very fun. I don't think I'm going to make a Barb in season 2.


----------



## inedenimadam

Think I am going to go wiz and monk in the next season.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Think I am going to go wiz and monk in the next season.


Two classes I get along with the least lol.

I was starting to enjoy barb.....guess that's gone. DH might still be possible, I think I am going to aim for a 0dps WD.(maybe pet doc for dps?)


----------



## Akadaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wasnt the guy they hired to replace jay wilson supose to fix d3?
> 
> seems to be going well with all the useless nerfs and direction reversal every few months


Frosty they are clueless they don't care either they have made a ton of money just off the Diablo name.

You can't even trade at all times it's ridiculous with the kind of role-playing hack n slash style I've never seen anything like it, I hate to say it but I wish their was still Auction House I thought when they got rid of it they would of improved the game and brought back trade..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Two classes I get along with the least lol.
> 
> I was starting to enjoy barb.....guess that's gone. DH might still be possible, I think I am going to aim for a 0dps WD.(maybe pet doc for dps?)


i'll only play till i get an smk then quit,then comeback once they buff witch doctors,wich is now known to be in patch 2.2... yep,the devs are taking their sweet time


----------



## yahu

sounds like Fr0sty is in for all of Season 2!









I keed, I keed...but maybe not. Until an SMK is in my friggin' hand, I don't believe they've increased the drop rate.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sounds like Fr0sty is in for all of Season 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed, I keed...but maybe not. Until an SMK is in my friggin' hand, I don't believe they've increased the drop rate.


that might also mean i'll be playing my non season 680 para wd more







. all he need is better tnt and a kukri and grift 35+ are doable

yep,the state of wd is that bad....


----------



## Crazy9000

Been finding new gear for my DH... found a perfect meticulous bolts, except it has 15% attack speed, so I need a crusader to hit BP. This let me and twink get a decent time on a 2p 41 grift though, which was neat. If we ever find a 4.15bp lightning DH, I'm sure we can get 50 keys in trials... especially if I find a compass rose ring, since I finally found a good travelers pledge amulet.

I don't know why some people think "they don't have any upgrades left". There's still a lot of upgrades I can get for my 400h demon hunter... not to mention any other characters I might want to gear like Barb.

Looking at Raekor on the PTR, it seems like it has brought (solo) Barb in line with the other classes, except DH. If you were running the grifts currently on live, the new Raekor would top out around 43/44 like crusader/wd/monk.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that might also mean i'll be playing my non season 680 para wd more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . all he need is better tnt and a kukri and grift 35+ are doable
> 
> yep,the state of wd is that bad....


sheyoot, I already have 35...with my poorly geared, rarely played Jade doc.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sheyoot, I already have 35...with my poorly geared, rarely played Jade doc.


Poorly geared with common trash items like the Furnace?


----------



## yahu

furnace is only one part of the puzzle. When my CC is close to 60% and my CHD is below 400%...sum ting wong...


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Been finding new gear for my DH... found a perfect meticulous bolts, except it has 15% attack speed, so I need a crusader to hit BP. This let me and twink get a decent time on a 2p 41 grift though, which was neat. If we ever find a 4.15bp lightning DH, I'm sure we can get 50 keys in trials... especially if I find a compass rose ring, since I finally found a good travelers pledge amulet.
> 
> I don't know why some people think "they don't have any upgrades left". There's still a lot of upgrades I can get for my 400h demon hunter... not to mention any other characters I might want to gear like Barb.
> 
> Looking at Raekor on the PTR, it seems like it has brought (solo) Barb in line with the other classes, except DH. If you were running the grifts currently on live, the new Raekor would top out around 43/44 like crusader/wd/monk.


If you guys need a zdps sader for trials and rifts shoot me an add in game. ADD#1925


----------



## Mr.Cigar

How is DH doing on PTR? With the new 100% dmg removed?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> If you guys need a zdps sader for trials and rifts shoot me an add in game. ADD#1925


Alright, we only play seasons though. Prob not too hard to make zdps crusader on season if you want though








.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Two classes I get along with the least lol.
> 
> I was starting to enjoy barb.....guess that's gone. DH might still be possible, I think I am going to aim for a 0dps WD.(maybe pet doc for dps?)
> 
> 
> 
> i'll only play till i get an smk then quit,then comeback once they buff witch doctors,wich is now known to be in patch 2.2... yep,the devs are taking their sweet time
Click to expand...

If you ever get and smk the four horsemen of the apocalypse will come with two hot girl and a note from my wife saying "one time freebie"....then the horseman of death will pull out a calculator and divide by zero.

Just saying you might want to walk away.

Also I now read all of the people I have Skyped with posts in their voice.


----------



## yahu

^lol...I need to put on the movie voiceover guy (RIP) voice, if you are ever on again.









...One man...one desire...


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> If you ever get and smk the four horsemen of the apocalypse will come with two hot girl and a note from my wife saying "one time freebie"....then the horseman of death will pull out a calculator and divide by zero.
> 
> Just saying you might want to walk away.
> 
> Also I now read all of the people I have Skyped with posts in their voice.


I am so sorry you've heard Fayt and Stealths voice.


----------



## yahu

I mentioned to Crazy that Stealth reminds me of "Cheddar Bob" from the movie "8 Mile" with Eminem. Crazy couldn't help but agree with me.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15539105328#1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevalistis*
> We are bringing the PTR realms down for a short maintenance today in order to apply the following hotfix:
> 
> Embodiment of the Marauder
> Fixing an issue where the 6 piece set bonus damage was erroneously applying to Sentry damage.


Waiting for Download to report how bad it is







. PTR should be just coming back up now. We were doing pretty crummy when you only had 4 piece on... this might bring it down near that level.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15539105328#1
> Waiting for Download to report how bad it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . PTR should be just coming back up now. We were doing pretty crummy when you only had 4 piece on... this might bring it down near that level.


ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I wanted that to be an actual thing that would have been so badass. Oh well I'll see how it is in a few hours once I go on lunch

Edit

I got a few trial runs in at lunch and I got pretty much all 42's and 41's so I think the 4 piece will end up being better than that 6 piece once you get better gear for it.


----------



## yahu

sorry I've been mostly offline this week Crazy. going to that LAN down @ Intel and was prepping most nights/getting more sleep than normal. I would have given you more details in case you wanted to go but I have to leave earlier than normal due to a stupid block xmas party tomorrow.









good news is I'll be online tonight. bad news is I'll probably be busy with others. I'll check in if I got time.

oh yeah, we might give PoE a try too.


----------



## venom7

Hi guys!
I need your help with something for my barb.
I am playing ptr and i have found a maximus but it is ancient and i have rolled it with maximum dmg now almost 4400dps. My fire dmg with maximus is at 54%(1840000 fire dmg) and dmg to elites at 42%.
Now i found a furnace but it is not ancient and i have rolled its vitality to dmg% and now it has about 3500dps. With the furnace my fire dmg falls to 36%(1250000 fire dmg) but my dmg to elites goes to 85%.

So wich one acording to this you think is better??? I am very confused!

Here are some pics...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I need your help with something for my barb.
> I am playing ptr and i have found a furnace but it is ancient and i have rolled it with maximum dmg now almost 4400dps. My fire dmg with maximus is at 54%(1840000 fire dmg) and dmg to elites at 42%.
> Now i found a furnace but it is not ancient and i have rooled its vitality to dmg% and now it has about 3500dps. With the furnace my fire dmg falls to 36%(1250000 fire dmg) but my dmg to elites goes to 85%.
> 
> So wich one acording to this you think is better??? I am very confused!


The advantage with Furnace has always been that it deals less damage to the white mobs, and more to elites- it's possible that even doing less damage, the furnace could still be a better choice overall. If the white mobs die slower, that means you get them longer to proc vile wards bonus, and do even more damage to the elite pack you are trying to kill.

Given the new Raekor change not letting you pull masses of mobs together, I'm guessing the ancient maximus will be a better choice due to the massive DPS on ancient weapons... but the furnace would be worth gifting to try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sorry I've been mostly offline this week Crazy. going to that LAN down @ Intel and was prepping most nights/getting more sleep than normal. I would have given you more details in case you wanted to go but I have to leave earlier than normal due to a stupid block xmas party tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good news is I'll be online tonight. bad news is I'll probably be busy with others. I'll check in if I got time.
> 
> oh yeah, we might give PoE a try too.


Alright, I'll be on like usual







. I've been finding random groups of people using the "seasonal grift" community. Almost broke the clan record on a 45 which would have been sad, but we got the zolten kulle guy with not enough room to dodge the tornadoes, and all died about 50x







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> If you ever get and smk the four horsemen of the apocalypse will come with two hot girl and a note from my wife saying "one time freebie"....then the horseman of death will pull out a calculator and divide by zero.
> 
> Just saying you might want to walk away.
> 
> Also I now read all of the people I have Skyped with posts in their voice.


can't let the horseman divide by 0. that would be criminal.


----------



## Crazy9000

This is what happens when you guys leave me to play alone







.


----------



## soulwrath

so what are good classes to be playing now?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This is what happens when you guys leave me to play alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats man! Unfortunately, I just can't bring myself to play this game anymore. I might join again later on, but busy playing Dragon Age Origins again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so what are good classes to be playing now?


Monk: Useless








Barb: Yes, raekor set. Very bad solo though, can't kill bosses.
DH: Very good all around, easy to get to torment 6 solo. The DPS class for Grifts.
WD: solo spec fine for T6, zDPS spec a must for GRifts. Needs ultra rare weapon to do higher GRifts
Crusader: One of the fastest T6 specs, and a very good zDPS class for GRifts
Wizard: Does well solo, but black hole (important skill) hurts the group in Grifts.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Monk: Useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb: Yes, raekor set. Very bad solo though, can't kill bosses.
> DH: Very good all around, easy to get to torment 6 solo. The DPS class for Grifts.
> WD: solo spec fine for T6, zDPS spec a must for T6. Needs ultra rare weapon to do higher GRifts
> Crusader: One of the fastest T6 specs, and a very good zDPS class for GRifts
> Wizard: Does well solo, but black hole (important skill) hurts the group in Grifts.


ahha nice to know - I have a DH need to work on getting better gear for crusader then adn WD


----------



## yahu

grats Crazy! This week has been bad again. Not only was I re-couping from last weekend's craziness but the job is everyone getting ready to leave for 2 weeks plus they're re-vamping things around here, including pay, all while I'm trying to shake things loose to try and get into a better situation.

I have stayed up late a couple nights but I've been busy with other stuffs and haven't jumped in. I should be online this weekend but I might be finishing up xmas shopping too.


----------



## Sainesk

I'd play more if I could complete the achievements I have left as an achiev addict. That unique monsters hunt in hardcore is ridiculous. Then i'd delete my hc hero at 100% (only challenge to it is unreliable servers), play a little more till i'm satisfied with my SC gear (SMK + Furnace still needed) then I have a second account just for seasons characters further down the road.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Congrats man! Unfortunately, I just can't bring myself to play this game anymore. I might join again later on, but busy playing Dragon Age Origins again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> grats Crazy! This week has been bad again. Not only was I re-couping from last weekend's craziness but the job is everyone getting ready to leave for 2 weeks plus they're re-vamping things around here, including pay, all while I'm trying to shake things loose to try and get into a better situation.
> 
> I have stayed up late a couple nights but I've been busy with other stuffs and haven't jumped in. I should be online this weekend but I might be finishing up xmas shopping too.


Thanks, I never expected to be able to clear a 44 on DH. I think I've finally learned how to play the helltrapper build properly.. considering my last record was a 40







.

Now that I've done a 44 solo, I don't see any reason we couldn't do it on 2p as well... maybe even higher.


----------



## yahu

absolutely higher!









*edit - I suppose I shouldn't be immediately cocky...my 'sader won't be able to consistently keep elite affixes off of you.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> absolutely higher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - I suppose I shouldn't be immediately cocky...my 'sader won't be able to consistently keep elite affixes off of you.


If I play single player spec and you help group up the mobs, I can perm smoke screen. I've learned a lot gameplay wise about keeping that up... mainly making sure you keep a big enough group to regen the discipline, and keep the group your fighting moving forward so you can get fresh monsters before you kill all the current ones. I guess the thing we will have to learn is when to shield glare, and when to let them walk.

Shield glare for the first few seconds so I can get some lightning traveling through them to proc gogok would be all I need as far as survivibility... and an occasional res if I mess up smoke screen timing xD.


----------



## DoomDash

Every time I log on now you're not on Crazy, are you cutting back!?

Anyone have any problems with their mouse pointer disappearing? I can start a game with it as barb but after playing a short while it disappears and doesn't come back lol. Tried at least two different drivers too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Every time I log on now you're not on Crazy, are you cutting back!?
> 
> Anyone have any problems with their mouse pointer disappearing? I can start a game with it as barb but after playing a short while it disappears and doesn't come back lol. Tried at least two different drivers too.


Nope, I play just as much as before. I had been going to bed right after I got off work, so was online early in the morning instead... but I stayed up late last night so probably back to nighttime schedule







. I've heard of the mouse pointer thing before, try this fix: https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/windows-7-mouse-pointer-incompatibility

100% XP buff starts midnight pacific, going through monday. I plan to play a lot, I need some more para levels.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17222791/100-bonus-experience-happy-holidays-12-24-2014


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nope, I play just as much as before. I had been going to bed right after I got off work, so was online early in the morning instead... but I stayed up late last night so probably back to nighttime schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've heard of the mouse pointer thing before, try this fix: https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/windows-7-mouse-pointer-incompatibility
> 
> 100% XP buff starts midnight pacific, going through monday. I plan to play a lot, I need some more para levels.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17222791/100-bonus-experience-happy-holidays-12-24-2014


Yeah not it, mine is already set on smaller.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Yeah not it, mine is already set on smaller.


You mean smaller then default? I think there bug is anything besides the default makes it disappear.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You mean smaller then default? I think there bug is anything besides the default makes it disappear.


The post you linked said larger is the problem. But I never changed this ever, so it just started happening recently, must me on Blizzards end.





Barb still in a state of crap. *Still waiting*

Glad this thread exists, because Blizzard is failing us:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15699780967

Crazy, how long are you going to keep putting up with this? I love(d) Diablo 3 for what it was, but I just can't do it anymore. I'm sick of waiting for it to live up to its potential, but never getting there.


----------



## yahu

my son got a kukri today...okay, it came in a megabloks Call of Duty set, but it was still enough for me to yell at him. Merry Xmas...


----------



## Crazy9000

Blizzard made post about Season 1 end. 30 day warning isn't official yet, but it's expected to end on Feb 3, with an unknown period of time before S2 starts.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17152343/


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Blizzard made post about Season 1 end. 30 day warning isn't official yet, but it's expected to end on Feb 3, with an unknown period of time before S2 starts.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17152343/


Finally! you know it's been way too long when seasons characters are able to roll higher grifts than non-seasons on leaderboards (except when a good/OP season-exclusive legendary is thrown into the pool).


----------



## yahu

been mostly offline as my buddy has been in town the last week. I'm going to try and get up in thurr soon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> been mostly offline as my buddy has been in town the last week. I'm going to try and get up in thurr soon.


It looks like I'm off work for the rest of the week, so I'll be around







.

I've been helping guys who just made a zDPS WD for the first time clear 40's in 2p. Would be interesting to see how much difference a good WD makes.

I also got a 50 key with someone who had just made a zDPS sader for the first time. That means if you wanted to upgrade your gems, we could get keys at the same level as them, then switch to WD for easier runs at 60%.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> been mostly offline as my buddy has been in town the last week. I'm going to try and get up in thurr soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I'm off work for the rest of the week, so I'll be around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been helping guys who just made a zDPS WD for the first time clear 40's in 2p. *Would be interesting to see how much difference a good WD makes.*
> 
> I also got a 50 key with someone who had just made a zDPS sader for the first time. That means if you wanted to upgrade your gems, we could get keys at the same level as them, then switch to WD for easier runs at 60%.
Click to expand...

Could you be more specific as to what a "good WD" is?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Could you be more specific as to what a "good WD" is?


You would have to see how few mobs some of these guys can lock down to believe it. I miss you and twinks zDPS.

I ended up leaving the clan since there hasn't been anyone on







. I think I have 90% of the clan on my friends list anyways though


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Could you be more specific as to what a "good WD" is?
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to see how few mobs some of these guys can lock down to believe it. I miss you and twinks zDPS.
> 
> I ended up leaving the clan since there hasn't been anyone on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I have 90% of the clan on my friends list anyways though
Click to expand...

Wow times have been that bad.....sorry man, just been so much going on, before I felt like I was making forward progress but by those last few weeks it was nearly zero. Season 2 looks to be a miss on the whole, but I still plan on putting it to the test to see.


----------



## HeavyUser

Crazy you left the clan??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo. Im sure more people will start playing again once season 2 rolls out. I personally have been holding off for season2, I feel like playing at this point is a waste of time since all I'm interested in is seasons.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Wow times have been that bad.....sorry man, just been so much going on, before I felt like I was making forward progress but by those last few weeks it was nearly zero. Season 2 looks to be a miss on the whole, but I still plan on putting it to the test to see.


I mean I've played in good groups too, it's not all bad. Passed a 49 last night on 4p. I'm in a pretty big clan now, so that will probably help too.

I feel like we were making pretty good progress... I'm sure that a 47 would have been possible if we put in the time to get 5 or so keys so we had a shot at a decent rift.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Crazy you left the clan??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo. Im sure more people will start playing again once season 2 rolls out. I personally have been holding off for season2, I feel like playing at this point is a waste of time since all I'm interested in is seasons.


Even if you're not interested in leader boards, I think trying to push for higher and higher greater rift clears are what makes the game fun currently.


----------



## HeavyUser

I agree, it's just with the reset coming I feel like all my time that I put in goes down the tubes. Plus steam sale has made it ez to wander off until the new season starts


----------



## yahu

there definitely isn't as big a draw to get me back to season1 at the moment, I'm sorry to say. I still like the game a lot but would really like if I could zox my S1 gear into NS as more people play NS out there.

To be clear, this would be a "one-time" option to drop S1 and I wouldn't have the ability to go back. Obviously I don't see blizz making that an option now and possibly ever for any season.


----------



## inedenimadam

I will be back for season 2, should have the large format 4k set up finished by then.

My new avatar should explain the lack of online activity from me.


----------



## ADEPT

Hey guys! Thanks for inviting me into the diablo clan









I haven't been on much do to the holidays, got a new work contract and I've recently moved! Still lots to do, I will be back for Season 2 though! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season and a powerful start to the new year 

-Adept


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Phaelynar

Game got really stale for me and I dumped it. Do not see anything exciting in the next patch to bring me back either. Kind of a shame too. I think without PvP it just got tiresome and horrifically repetitive.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Happy new year guys (1st day at work, just touched my pc recently lol).
It has been a year and still nothing new, oh my dear D3


----------



## Gridsquares

Hey there all! I'm a huge player of Blizzard games, WoW being my main gig. I have loved Diablo since it came out in the 90s. I have been off and on D3 due to my WoW schedule and real life garbage. Made a seasonal DH and have her up to 188 as of this morning. I would really like to join a group/clan who likes doing Grifts and other fun stuff. I have my maurader's set (not optimized, but still good) and my unbuffed damage is right shy of a million. Only thing I'm missing is a Bombadier's quiver and then I'm happy. My btag is: Dukio#1484 if I could join anyone's clan/group. Thanks!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> Game got really stale for me and I dumped it. Do not see anything exciting in the next patch to bring me back either. Kind of a shame too. I think without PvP it just got tiresome and horrifically repetitive.


I'm still having fun doing greater rifts. I got my wizard good enough to pass a 38, so I've been using him to keep T6 runs interesting.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I did it this morning... got my 46 solo clear on DH. Map had Cultists, the big fat "unburied" guys, and the "dark berserkers", who are the larger fallen with clubs. Boss was the one who sticks his hand into the ground and it comes up where you are. I am really satisfied- got a decent rift, and played very well in it. I only had 40 seconds to spare, probably only had room for one more death, and that's only if the death didn't end up spreading the pack out too much.

I think that's it for solo this season for me, going to try to get higher rifts on 2-4p.


----------



## gtarmanrob

dude thats insane, 46 solo. grats. how you did that i dont know. but amazing


----------



## yahu

I know...look at his paragon level.









In all seriousness, Crazy puts in the time consistently and earned it. Grats Crazy!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Gratz Crazy!


----------



## Crazy9000

Big news- the new patch could be coming as early as Tuesday. I'm hoping they at least lock the leaderboards before throwing out the patch (monks can get like 10 levels higher in patch lol...), but either way time to start paying attention to D3 news









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15699503837


----------



## kremtok

Nah. You guys pay enough attention for me and I just subscribe to this thread!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Big news- the new patch could be coming as early as Tuesday. I'm hoping they at least lock the leaderboards before throwing out the patch (monks can get like 10 levels higher in patch lol...), but either way time to start paying attention to D3 news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15699503837


Awesome. So season 2?

Just realized I am being lazy...I will go read the link.

Edit: Ok, so patch will be a bit before the next season starts. I will pick back up then. Picking up a 4k 58" and a 970 (holdover til TI or TITAN2 SLI) at the end of January. I will be playing season 2 from the couch!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Awesome. So season 2?
> 
> Just realized I am being lazy...I will go read the link.


For reasons they did not explain well, they want to release the new patch while season 1 is still going.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Awesome. So season 2?
> 
> Just realized I am being lazy...I will go read the link.
> 
> 
> 
> For reasons they did not explain well, they want to release the new patch while season 1 is still going.
Click to expand...

I think I overdid season 1...came in late, burned the midnight oil one to many times...

The break is good for me, and the newest edition to the family will keep me from over indulging in PC gaming because she is so damned cute.


----------



## lemans81

I am not excited about anything that is coming, but I am hoping I am wrong and that I love it.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am not excited about anything that is coming, but I am hoping I am wrong and that I love it.


I think i'd need a new game mode to get excited, not another lottery with the prize having a slight number increase (ancients) and such. Even something as simple as a cooperative mode where hordes of monsters and bosses (like ubers, without the lame key collecting/"reward") invade a town and you have to hold them off with interesting objectives such as holding key points, protecting characters or such.

I don't think Blizzard is making much money off of D3 anymore/their profits from D3 has been declining so i'm not sure they really care about dedicating resources to it unless another expansion is planned *being a Mr. cup is half-empty today*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I think i'd need a new game mode to get excited, not another lottery with the prize having a slight number increase (ancients) and such. Even something as simple as a cooperative mode where hordes of monsters and bosses (like ubers, without the lame key collecting/"reward") invade a town and you have to hold them off with interesting objectives such as holding key points, protecting characters or such.
> 
> I don't think Blizzard is making much money off of D3 anymore/their profits from D3 has been declining so i'm not sure they really care about dedicating resources to it unless another expansion is planned *being a Mr. cup is half-empty today*


I am still not entirely sure they cared to begin with in the first place. D3 has always felt half assed and fundamentally stupidified for casual baddies.


----------



## gtarmanrob

the only thing im looking forward to with the patch, apart from Ancient Legs, is the fact that (unless this has now changed) previously rarer legs such as Krider, Furnace etc. will have a slightly higher drop chance. which is cool. although now unless you get the Ancient versions, they will be obsolete


----------



## MillerLite1314

Hey everyone, finally got into this game some more since I finally graduated and decided to take a break from Total War. I game pretty casually and it will become more so once our little arrives but i imagine I'll have some time for late night rift romping in between feedings and diaper changes. My tag is Tmille13 if there is an OCN community still pretty active.


----------



## Gridsquares

Yeah, I don't know if I'll even mess with Season 2. I decked out my DH pretty well in season 1, and with the nerfs coming to Mauraders...I dunno what I'm going to do.


----------



## MistaBernie

Maybe I"ll play my monk again if 2.12 drops Tuesday...


----------



## lemans81

...without crazy...not the same.

and its partially my fault


----------



## HeavyUser

He left us....... I feel lost now


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...without crazy...not the same.
> 
> and its partially my fault


you definitely should have given me that smk...


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...without crazy...not the same.
> 
> and its partially my fault
> 
> 
> 
> you definitely should have given me that smk...
Click to expand...

Probably.


----------



## Crazy9000

You're all on my friends list still







.


----------



## inedenimadam

So no date for season 2 yet?


----------



## FlawleZ

Feb 3rd is intended date for Season 2. It's looking like 2.1.2 will be next Tuesday.


----------



## FlawleZ

And Crazy was just looking for a group of people to still play with. Hardly anyone from here signs in anymore. I'm still hoping Heartsdale raises the anty for Grifts on the Wiz.


----------



## SirWaWa

yay! I got my furnace back!
I salvaged it back BEFORE it was BiS


----------



## MonarchX

***BIG PROBLEM HERE***
I had my game and Battle.Net and everything in-game set to English (US). Then I accidentally selected Russian and since that one accidental change, everything went to crap! My Diablo 3 game now keeps downloading 5.7GB worth of Russian audio and text, EVEN THOUGH I set all my preferences back to English (US). When I shut down Battle.Net and try to start Diablo 3 again, the first small Battle.Net initialization window is in Russian though, but once the big Battle.Net window shows up, everything is back to English. I tried resetting everything to default, uninstalling Battle.Net & re-install it, re-selecting English everywhere. No matter what I do, Diablo 3 keeps downloading Russian audio! I tried removing RU files manually from every D3 folder, but the game just re-creates them. There is only one reason for this happen, I think. That is the fact that I changed all Battle.Net language settings back to English (US), but Diablo 3 in-game setting is still set to Russian. The problem is that there is now way to login before the download is complete! There is no Offline mode for Diablo 3, isn't there? Is there some way to contact Diablo 3 administrators and have them reset the language to English (US) from within Diablo 3 in-game settings? There's got to be a way to resolve this without downloading 5.7GB of audio I could care less for!

I have a slow connection, so for me this is a HUGE deal because I want to play the game and not wait a day downloading files that will do nothing for me, but take up precious space. ! Please help me with this. All I want is for Battle.Net / Diablo 3 RoS to STOP downloading Russian audio content and get back to using the already-downloaded English US content!!! I don't get to play much lately and my friends are also limited as far as timing goes, which makes this an immediate threat to our co-op play!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You're all on my friends list still .


I almost feel like I can still feel his presence.......


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Feb 3rd is intended date for Season 2. It's looking like 2.1.2 will be next Tuesday.


Feb 3 is when s1 is supposed to end. There will be a small period of no season before season 2 launches... but it will be sometime in Feb.


----------



## HeavyUser

I will see you all then!


----------



## lemans81

I think we should find the necromancer and try to raise crazy back into the thread and clan. I miss hearing from him.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've now gotten 46 solo, 47 2's, 50 3's, 50 4's. We're hoping to get a 51 or 52 tomorrow, last chance before the patch.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> ***BIG PROBLEM HERE***
> I had my game and Battle.Net and everything in-game set to English (US). Then I accidentally selected Russian and since that one accidental change, everything went to crap! My Diablo 3 game now keeps downloading 5.7GB worth of Russian audio and text, EVEN THOUGH I set all my preferences back to English (US). When I shut down Battle.Net and try to start Diablo 3 again, the first small Battle.Net initialization window is in Russian though, but once the big Battle.Net window shows up, everything is back to English. I tried resetting everything to default, uninstalling Battle.Net & re-install it, re-selecting English everywhere. No matter what I do, Diablo 3 keeps downloading Russian audio! I tried removing RU files manually from every D3 folder, but the game just re-creates them. There is only one reason for this happen, I think. That is the fact that I changed all Battle.Net language settings back to English (US), but Diablo 3 in-game setting is still set to Russian. The problem is that there is now way to login before the download is complete! There is no Offline mode for Diablo 3, isn't there? Is there some way to contact Diablo 3 administrators and have them reset the language to English (US) from within Diablo 3 in-game settings? There's got to be a way to resolve this without downloading 5.7GB of audio I could care less for!
> 
> I have a slow connection, so for me this is a HUGE deal because I want to play the game and not wait a day downloading files that will do nothing for me, but take up precious space. ! Please help me with this. All I want is for Battle.Net / Diablo 3 RoS to STOP downloading Russian audio content and get back to using the already-downloaded English US content!!! I don't get to play much lately and my friends are also limited as far as timing goes, which makes this an immediate threat to our co-op play!


Bump!

EDIT: Nevermind! I figured it out on my own! Here's some useful info someone in the same position may find very valuable:

*1.* I completely uninstalled Battle.net and removed all related Battle.Net and Blizzard files and folders from Program Files, ProgramData, then from AppData\Local, and AppData\Roaming directories.

*2.* I went into Diablo 3\Data_D3\PC\MPQs directory and deleted all ruRU files and folders from there, including sub-directories (cache, base, etc).

*3.* I went back to Diablo 3 root directory, opened the 2 .db files (hidden file ".agent.db", and "Launcher.db"), and either replaced "ruRU" with "enUS" in most cases (except where it was listing all languages) or deleted ruRU from lists that listed only enUS and ruRU.

*4.* Finally, I launched the game using a Diablo III.exe shortcut with "-locale=enUS" trigger. It re-downloaded Battle.Net and installed it. Then it went onto initializing the game for good 5 minutes and finally launched it in normal English (enUS). When I logged into actual Diablo 3, the game's language was set to English.

Afterwards I could use normal Diablo III.exe or shortcut without the "-locale=enUS" trigger. I really hope this helps someone at some point as I have spent many hours trying to figure out how to get back to English without having to wait a day until Diablo 3 downloads 6GB of language files!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think we should find the necromancer and try to raise crazy back into the thread and clan. I miss hearing from him.


have you been playing again?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> have you been playing again?


Only person from OCN I've really seen is Flawlez. I think he might be rank 1 in 4p for the clan after our run last night.


----------



## yahu

your mind games won't work with me, pal! I logged on yesterday just to make sure everything was setup correctly pointing to my duplicate folder on my SSD on my laptop install.

I need to login and blow out my friends list. I accumulated too many "floaters" from grifting that I don't really care to know if they are online or vice versa.


----------



## lemans81

I might have logged in...but without crazy my life seems so sane.

You know what would make this new season awesome? More lolo yelling at mindcraft.


----------



## Crazy9000

I really never thought anything like this would happen, but I decided to give my barb a send off right before the Raekor nerf, and it worked better then I thought possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I might have logged in...but without crazy my life seems so sane.
> 
> You know what would make this new season awesome? More lolo yelling at mindcraft.


When was that? I'm still playing every night.


----------



## lemans81

Last week on Tuesday I was on for like 4-5 hours, never saw any of the old familiars, the one's who were on didn't respond to any of my rantings.

OMG I am talking to crazy...I see dead people......


----------



## capreppy

Hola. Been busy with work (two jobs), the holidays (yeah, yeah), preparing for a rifle training class (shooting outdoors in 20 & 30 degree weather is for the birds), and researching how to make my 2015 Honda Accord Touring not look like every other Honda Accord on the road.

I've been playing here and there. REALLY glad that Season 2 is upon us. I've been trying to grind it out, but getting kinda old when my DH kicks butt in pretty much any game I am in.

Looking forward to new character builds and the research around that to figure out how best to beat the game.


----------



## Cryosis00

I was excited for S2 when all the information was released a month or so ago but not so much anymore.

The more and more I think about the new Ancient items the more and more I think about how bad the D3 game design is. They just moved the slider for what top tier gear is but even in there own post, these items are not mandatory....... so what is the point?

Getting back into the POE league just shows me how much further D3 needs to go.

Here is to hoping the next expansion comes sooner than we think


----------



## yahu

I tried PoE a month back with some buddies. I could see how the skill tree would be a big draw since it is so deep. The game in general though needs a lot of polish IMO. It just seemed "off" such as lag between input and actual action, the lame mapping system/MP (I don't like the general hub such as Marvel Heroes much), etc. The group of guys all agreed, and none of them are as hard-up on D3 as I am. We all promptly uninstalled PoE I'm sad to say.

On another note - as brain-dead simple as it is, it was nostalgi-fun playing Gauntlet with buddies. "Elf has shot the food"


----------



## Crazy9000

The patch is live. Official notes, look the same as last PTR patch to me: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17561388/patch-212-now-live-1-13-2015

I only had time to craft an ancient arcane barb before work, since they went about an hour and a half overtime on bringing the servers up. Will try stuff out tonight.


----------



## RagingCain

Are you all gaming on PC or PS4?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Are you all gaming on PC or PS4?


PC


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Are you all gaming on PC or PS4?


What is this PS4 you speak of? Can I eat it?


----------



## Sainesk

Wasted too many souls and a gift on this ancient for a slight damage increase on my pet doc







:



Hopefully makes up for it by speeding up farming/finding the good stuff. Greater rift density way better - actually fighting monsters now instead of sightseeing, pylons more balanced but conduit still feels like the best especially with the density increase (or channeling, depending on build).


----------



## kremtok

Initial impression - I like the Demon Hunter changes. I feel like I'm part of the fight again, but it seems like Kridershot is the new must-have accessory with the M6 set. Without that, I'd be more than just frustrated; I'd be infuriated.

I'm wondering if Tasker and Theo is worth it anymore. What are y'all's thoughts?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Initial impression - I like the Demon Hunter changes. I feel like I'm part of the fight again, but it seems like Kridershot is the new must-have accessory with the M6 set. Without that, I'd be more than just frustrated; I'd be infuriated.
> 
> I'm wondering if Tasker and Theo is worth it anymore. What are y'all's thoughts?


Tasker isn't worth it anymore on DH since the pet attack speed doesn't effect your turrets at all. Krider is the new must have I played a lot of PTR when these changes were on it and it had the ridiculous legendary drop boost and I only managed to get 1 in like 630 paragon levels.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Initial impression - I like the Demon Hunter changes. I feel like I'm part of the fight again, but it seems like Kridershot is the new must-have accessory with the M6 set. Without that, I'd be more than just frustrated; I'd be infuriated.
> 
> I'm wondering if Tasker and Theo is worth it anymore. What are y'all's thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Tasker isn't worth it anymore on DH since the pet attack speed doesn't effect your turrets at all. Krider is the new must have I played a lot of PTR when these changes were on it and it had the ridiculous legendary drop boost and I only managed to get 1 in like 630 paragon levels.
Click to expand...

I have two Kriders, both junk.


----------



## Sainesk

My Krider is pretty junky too, the other option is spines of seething hatred (Chakram generates hatred). My Taskers have gone into the stash as well, not soul-ed only because of their rarity. I'm playing around with 5 piece Marauders with Cindercoat and RoRG/SoJ (max damage/hatred spenders uptime) and 6 piece Marauders with SoJ/Unity builds (survival super easy). I tried Frostburns but it was still underwhelming.


----------



## Dienz

I have a near perfect Tasker (Dex is just shy of 750) and even though it doesn't affect turrets anymore, it feels like it'll be hard to give up. I'm actually considering using the 4pc from Marauder with a Garwolf and my Nat's stuff and going with a pet build. The seasonal bow with cold bolas has been fun before and it sucks all the mobs into one small area, so we'll see. I like the marauder changes, but I have yet to really feel like I'm having fun with it...









I wish I had a Krider, but all I have is Nat's and the Leonine.. I've yet to get a socket drop for my Leonine, so in that regard I feel forced to use my Nat's because of a ~350k disparity in DPS (according to the char sheet). SIGH!


----------



## MistaBernie

yay patch!

boo, having no clue what to do. I think for monk I need to try to find an Incense Torch of the Grand Temple.. and apparently a Tzo Krin's Grace (though I have trifecta gloves, just not sunwoko's). Why does everything have to be so dang confusing?!

M6 still seems pretty good though, melting through T6, it's just a slightly varied play style it seems. Also, two Gem Gobos and a Blood Shard Gobo, fun stuff.

(Don't mind me, I don't PTR, I like seeing new stuff LIVE).


----------



## RW2112

Crafted an Ancient Arcane Barb today, added a gift to it... seriously nice weapon especially paired with a spines of seething hatred... chakrams FTW!


----------



## MistaBernie

Yay, encountered (and killed) my first real gobo pack today..

So.much.CLICKING... 450+ Veiled Crystals and full bags before the scene was even clear.




...

later in the same T6 Rift



... the 2h crossbow was an Ancient Demon Machine!


----------



## MistaBernie

In other news, want to buy Ramdalah's (sp) Gift. Real freaking bad. Wish there were a way to farm that. Heck, I'd pay blood shards for it.


----------



## yahu

Gifts can be a pain...unless you're Crazy and get them from every 10th chest or so...









I played through one T6 rift last night after not having played for a month or more. Good god T6 is still a joke. Literally one-handed it (lemans fav style o' gaming) while talking on the phone. I had to go offline for the kids and didn't dare get back online once Crazy was home. He has a way of talking me into all-nighters.









Oh yeah, the cesspool level seems more optimized. I didn't really get any slowdown last night.


----------



## capreppy

I need to figure out how to play my DH with the new patch. My DH used to be a walk in the park and frankly it's not killing anything now. I've got a couple of Kridershots in my stash so I guess I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Crazy9000

My profile has the build I've been using. We cleared a GR 50 in group, will try getting higher tonight.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/51925344

I don't think Kridershot or Chakram quiver are viable with how the M6 bonus ended up. 100% sure that a normal kridershot is not viable at all, only worth testing if you find a good ancient one. Number 1 thing to do is craft arcane barb until you get any ancient, then that will let you run through pretty quick until you can get a world drop 2h crossbow that's better.


----------



## yahu

sooo...WD really only has some legendary gems to possibly look forward to (for zdps) and maybe wormwood (for jade)? and maybe a better drop rate for smk (I'll believe it when I see one drop...). Be still my heart.


----------



## Crazy9000

I saw two SMK drops in clan while playing, it's definitely higher. Also saw two star amulets, and tons of xepherian/witching hour.

I guess poison jade is better now... I don't know the details, but RIP WD leaderboard.


----------



## 420swag

sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone play this on PS3? is it good on PS3? i heard that ps3 has up to patch like 2.0 but pc has 2.15 or something?


----------



## MistaBernie

I saw an ancient Xepherian drop today..


----------



## inedenimadam

Ok, so I have played a metric ton of DH, and I liked the kind of absentee play style of the sentry DH. What is going to be the easiest to kick butt without having to be a click fest when the new patch hits?


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ok, so I have played a metric ton of DH, and I liked the kind of absentee play style of the sentry DH. What is going to be the easiest to kick butt without having to be a click fest when the new patch hits?


I've moved to a Kridershot to get the 3 Hatred per Elemental Arrow bonus. I just click and hold. The sentries seem to follow my lead (for the most part). They just fire bolts UNLESS you are firing a hatred expendor. I tried to play without the bombardier rucksack, but some toons need all 5 sentries to take them down in a timely fashion. I seem to be doing ok, but for me at least, it seems some of the bad guys are tougher.


----------



## DoomDash

Played a little of the new patch. First off, DH is finally not a boring character anymore. I think the M6 change is awesome! It's good and now it takes some skill.

Ancient items are cool, of course.


Vendors in A1 are cool but I keep accidentally running the wrong way.

New gobs are cool.

Leveling seemed extremely fast.

But still a lot of the same old *major* problems.


----------



## Crazy9000

Gambled a SMK on my 16 hour witchdoctor. The drop rate is real, seeing them fairly often in clan loot too.


----------



## MistaBernie

Gonna be off till Monday. 7800%+ gold find is kind of nice what with the goldwrap / 99% Kymbos gold (found 100% but the rest of the status sucked) and the bracers, leveling is pretty quick and even after a bunch of rerolls yesterday I still ended up making 400 mil+.

The game's still a grind, but I'm liking the more interactive DH. I even got a Witching Hour for my Grift set, though it's not spectacular (but the one my monk has might be and might get handed over for the time being).

Oh, funny story, I saw a couple of broken crowns drop, so I tossed a flawless royal emerald in it, and within about 10 mins actually found a Gem hoarder! Much to my chagrin, it only dropped emeralds of the same quality that dropped, not the same quality in the crown (though that would have been AWESOME (albeit broken to have picked up 40+ flawless royal emeralds, hahaha). Still need to upgrade my DH's chest/leg gems with those, but I only need four (and with the 5 royals I have I only need to make 2.3), and with the emeralds I picked up last night, I hope I have that.

I even broke my own records (I cleared a 31 with a bunch of time left yesterday, wasn't doing that pre-2.12)..


----------



## capreppy

With the DH and the charge to dropping sentries, is there still a need for CDR?


----------



## MistaBernie

CDR will reduce the recharge time of the Sentries, but it's a non-issue from the research I've been doing (including a 'CDR doesn't really matter anymore for DH' msg I got from Crazy). I swear one day I'll learn how to play this freaking game, hah.


----------



## HeavyUser

Drop Rates have increased??


----------



## Crazy9000

Super goblin buff starting this weekend. The new goblin packs are already insane, going to be pretty fun.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17541527/new-year-new-patch-new-buffs-1-14-2015
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> With the DH and the charge to dropping sentries, is there still a need for CDR?


Same as before where you only want it if you aren't losing a damage stat... except resource cost reduction is more important then CDR now too. If you have a choice on quiver/weapon, you want elite damage over RCR or CDR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Drop Rates have increased??


The rarest items, especially anything starting with "star", have had their drop rates increased. Other drop rates, and overall drop rates are the same.


----------



## yahu

I thought drop rates for non ancients increased and ancients are the new sonuva beeitch.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I thought drop rates for non ancients increased and ancients are the new sonuva beeitch.


When an item drops, the server "rolls" to decide if it's going to be normal,magic, rare, legendary, or set... and now I guess ancient is added to that at even lower odds.

When the item comes up legendary, it then rolls to decide which one it is. They are also weighted towards the common items, so you'll have a 20% chance a 2h legendary mace will be "crushbane", and a 2% chance it will be "The Furnace".

The ultra rare items like furnace have been given a larger slice of the pie chart, so now you'd have say 18% chance of crushbane and 4% chance of furnace. End result is that drop rates themselves haven't increased (same chances of legends per kill), but you have a much better chance at actually finding furnace or SMK.


----------



## HeavyUser

Perfect explanation, thank you for that


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> With the DH and the charge to dropping sentries, is there still a need for CDR?


Short answer: No. Haven't logged for month though but I guess thats the answer.


----------



## lemans81

Logged in, realized everything I hated from PTR is now my living nightmare. Realized everything I had on was completely trash and that I would have to refind gear for my nearly non-season character, attempted to make a Ancient arcane barb....40ish made, zero ancient. Would have kept going but cleared out the mats I had around. Not worth restarting until the new season. It was nice to talk to DNA....crazy.......

I really hope Blizzard is happy, cuz it feels like they want to kill it.

If someone promised skype with twinkle and lolo yelling at minecraft I will be in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Logged in, realized everything I hated from PTR is now my living nightmare. Realized everything I had on was completely trash and that I would have to refind gear for my nearly non-season character, attempted to make a Ancient arcane barb....40ish made, zero ancient. Would have kept going but cleared out the mats I had around. Not worth restarting until the new season. It was nice to talk to DNA....crazy.......
> 
> I really hope Blizzard is happy, cuz it feels like they want to kill it.
> 
> If someone promised skype with twinkle and lolo yelling at minecraft I will be in.


You should give the new build a chance. It's lame in solo grifts, but I don't think you liked those anyways







.

T6 is amazing. You can drop the sentries at the start of level, then just multishot everything to death yourself.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Logged in, realized everything I hated from PTR is now my living nightmare. Realized everything I had on was completely trash and that I would have to refind gear for my nearly non-season character, attempted to make a Ancient arcane barb....40ish made, zero ancient. Would have kept going but cleared out the mats I had around. Not worth restarting until the new season. It was nice to talk to DNA....crazy.......
> 
> I really hope Blizzard is happy, cuz it feels like they want to kill it.
> 
> If someone promised skype with twinkle and lolo yelling at minecraft I will be in.
> 
> 
> 
> You should give the new build a chance. It's lame in solo grifts, but I don't think you liked those anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> T6 is amazing. You can drop the sentries at the start of level, then just multishot everything to death yourself.
Click to expand...

No ancient gear....so my dps with Krider is much much lower than it was. I spend 90% of my time forgetting to even fire multishot, and just firing cold ele arrow because all my gear is set up for frost fire. Oh and there is no one on from the clan....and my only offer was bounty runs(puke in my mouth). I did fire up my cold leapquake barb and I could be completely insane but it seems to be working, probably just my imagination though, need to try Raekors, its in the stash.

The problem is they killed the one thing that mad D3 my top game right now. I have always loved the pet doctor build more....which they haven't done a thing with. I would almost rather not play than play monk. Wizard and hydra build is meh, Barb could be fun.....if it worked.

(I will still be back)


----------



## Alex132

What is the new DH build?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What is the new DH build?


For competitive (Fire build):
Marauder 5 piece
Cindercoat
Reaper's Wraps (this with Cindercoat keeps up your hatred spenders)
RoRG
SoJ
Witching Hour
Hellfire Amulet (or elemental immunity)
Bombardier's Rucksack
Ancient Arcane Barb (until you find a decent ancient weapon)

For fun/easy survival you can swap out Cindercoat and RoRG to Marauder's Carapace and Unity and can switch to Cold. Looks like most people have switched to 1 spender (typically Cluster Arrow with Loaded for Bear, the survival/Cold build Maelstrom rune) and 1 hatred generator (i'm counting Elemental Arrow/Chakram as generators when Kridershot/Seething Hatred is used). Since the sentries only fire what you do now, there's little point "wasting" a 3rd skill slot on another spender (ex: Frost/Fire build used Elemental Arrow, Multishot and Cluster Arrow). Preparation - Punishment seems to be the go to skill that has replaced the slot for spender uptime though not for everyone/we are still in the early stages of this patch so the top builds are still changing. I think we are back to slow spending slow attack speed but high damage days so in most cases a crossbow will be best.


----------



## Alex132

Fire, AGAIN? UGH.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No ancient gear....so my dps with Krider is much much lower than it was. I spend 90% of my time forgetting to even fire multishot, and just firing cold ele arrow because all my gear is set up for frost fire. Oh and there is no one on from the clan....and my only offer was bounty runs(puke in my mouth). I did fire up my cold leapquake barb and I could be completely insane but it seems to be working, probably just my imagination though, need to try Raekors, its in the stash.
> 
> The problem is they killed the one thing that mad D3 my top game right now. I have always loved the pet doctor build more....which they haven't done a thing with. I would almost rather not play than play monk. Wizard and hydra build is meh, Barb could be fun.....if it worked.
> 
> (I will still be back)


Currently for T6 you can just lay sentries at start of level (for new m6 bonus), then 1-2 shot everything with multishot as you run through. I ran a few rifts with twink last night, I think we were spawning then killing the RG in under 3 mins on most of them lol. Ancient weapon helps a lot on the damage side, but I really think you would want to use 2h crossbow over kridershot, even if the krider was 100% perfect.

Raekors doesn't pull anymore, but it's absolutely amazing in T6. Since it does 3000% weapon damage over time to enemies you charge now, that takes care of the old T6 issue of doing 85% of the mobs HP then leaving them alive. The two charges on FC also means you can afford to use one to move between packs, then it'll recharge both charges back if you hit a group.

Wizard hasn't changed much, so hydra isn't the way to go in T6. In fact, I'd consider dropping hydra completely in T6 and go with meteor. Even without an ancient weapon, black hole one shots elite packs, and blizzard one shots any white mob. Meteor probably one shots elites too, so you could use that when BH is on cooldown.


----------



## yahu

^^uhhhh, yeah...Crazy could damn near kill the entirety of a level whilst I hurriedly ran my pack of pets from one loot pile to another. It was stupid... DH is so unbelievably OP right now; I was seriously having a hard time keeping up just running with him while he killed while ran...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Logged in, realized everything I hated from PTR is now my living nightmare. Realized everything I had on was completely trash and that I would have to refind gear for my nearly non-season character, attempted to make a Ancient arcane barb....40ish made, zero ancient. Would have kept going but cleared out the mats I had around. Not worth restarting until the new season. It was nice to talk to DNA....crazy.......
> 
> I really hope Blizzard is happy, cuz it feels like they want to kill it.
> 
> If someone promised skype with twinkle and lolo yelling at minecraft I will be in.


I should be on this weekend. Lolo+minecraft I can't promise. I saw her on the other day and said "hey baby...uh huh huh" and she wouldn't reply.


----------



## Crazy9000

Would have tried for 45 or 46, but the servers were getting even worse. That run was 400-900 ping, you can see the yellow bar lol.

Won't last long I'm sure, but it's nice to have a top 10 spot.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Would have tried for 45 or 46, but the servers were getting even worse. That run was 400-900 ping, you can see the yellow bar lol.
> 
> Won't last long I'm sure, but it's nice to have a top 10 spot.


Until you pulled a number 6 a few minutes later. /jelly


----------



## yahu

he was rank 5 I think last I saw? I can pretty effectively run a 37 with my WD with just a non-standard-ish WD weapon that is ancient (as long as I don't do anything stupid...like waste time with red friggin' gear right off the bat, and pull my head outta my butt while playing!). I am running rain of toads atm with Zuni and should probably switch to Cain's gear and a SoJ to do even better. I'm using a Thunderfury that didn't even roll that well. I've gotten a few other weapons that rolled much better but I don't really want to waste a gift on any of them as they are all temporary.

Oh yeah, supposedly SMKs are "much" easier to get now (according to people in WD chat). I can assuredly say I have not gotten one yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> he was rank 5 I think last I saw? I can pretty effectively run a 37 with my WD with just a non-standard-ish WD weapon that is ancient (as long as I don't do anything stupid...like waste time with red friggin' gear right off the bat, and pull my head outta my butt while playing!). I am running rain of toads atm with Zuni and should probably switch to Cain's gear and a SoJ to do even better. I'm using a Thunderfury that didn't even roll that well. I've gotten a few other weapons that rolled much better but I don't really want to waste a gift on any of them as they are all temporary.
> 
> Oh yeah, supposedly SMKs are "much" easier to get now (according to people in WD chat). I can assuredly say I have not gotten one yet.


Down to 7 now, the Monk rankings should be moving around quite a lot. I wouldn't be surprised if top spot hits GR50 by the time season ends, and the top 10 is 47+. I still have a lot to learn about the class and the best things to do with the new set.

SMK is tons easier to get now, I see several a day looted in clan now. I got one myself too... don't really get to use it since I'm usually the DPS in the group though. While were at it, is there anything I should change on my WD? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/54659229


----------



## kremtok

Can anyone link me to a reliable summary of how Ancient items work? I'm looking to see what can be Ancient, what drops rates are like, and what the stats should be for build planning purposes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Can anyone link me to a reliable summary of how Ancient items work? I'm looking to see what can be Ancient, what drops rates are like, and what the stats should be for build planning purposes.


Every single legendary item can roll ancient instead. It's somewhere between 1/10 and 1/20 chance for item to be ancient legendary instead of normal legendary.

Weapon damage, Main stat, vitality, resistance, and armor rolls all have a higher range, with the low starting at or above the max roll for a regular legendary item. Typically 500 max rolls turn into 650, and 750 max rolls turn into 1000 max. So pretty much if you find ancient boots of the right set, they are 100% chance to be an upgrade... but if you find gloves, you still need them to be able to get both crit rolls to be an upgrade.

This means that in some cases, there is no gain from the item rolling legendary. For example, the ideal amulet has 20% elemental, 10cc, 100cd, socket. That will not change for an ancient item, since there is no main stat.


----------



## yahu

^off-hands also roll higher dmg (*edit - I think amulets/rings can also roll higher dmg, but you really don't want to depend on that regardless)

A few things I see with your zdps Crazy, some of which are obvious that I'm sure you're waiting on gearing up, or like you said, you are usually the DPS so you may not get the chance as often:
- RoRG with CDR is nice to have; you can get by without it but nice to have
- Xepherian could use a socket (obvious I know)
- Tik mask best with 8 second; 7 works but some Elites seem come off that faster so maximize the time for overlap is what I've found best
- Swap out Jungle Fortitude for Grave Injustice (reduce cool down off all skills by 1sec when enemy dies within 20 yards)
- On one hand I'd say TnT isn't needed but your fetishes will attack faster (BBV cools down faster with SMK), plus the fact that is such a nice Ancient TnT, it is hard to argue.








- interesting point, without my RoRG and Xeph equipped I have `500 more Vit and `500 more armor (off gear) than you; without having any ancient gear equipped either; this is even more weird as you have more dex/str gear than me
- do you have trapped equipped to help your group or do you find that it stacks? I think we wondered if it stacked but didn't have an answer back then; I heard there are videos out there that show it stacking but I'm not sure


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^off-hands also roll higher dmg (*edit - I think amulets/rings can also roll higher dmg, but you really don't want to depend on that regardless)
> 
> A few things I see with your zdps Crazy, some of which are obvious that I'm sure you're waiting on gearing up, or like you said, you are usually the DPS so you may not get the chance as often:
> - RoRG with CDR is nice to have; you can get by without it but nice to have
> - Xepherian could use a socket (obvious I know)
> - Tik mask best with 8 second; 7 works but some Elites seem come off that faster so maximize the time for overlap is what I've found best
> - Swap out Jungle Fortitude for Grave Injustice (reduce cool down off all skills by 1sec when enemy dies within 20 yards)
> - On one hand I'd say TnT isn't needed but your fetishes will attack faster (BBV cools down faster with SMK), plus the fact that is such a nice Ancient TnT, it is hard to argue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - interesting point, without my RoRG and Xeph equipped I have `500 more Vit and `500 more armor (off gear) than you; without having any ancient gear equipped either; this is even more weird as you have more dex/str gear than me
> - do you have trapped equipped to help your group or do you find that it stacks? I think we wondered if it stacked but didn't have an answer back then; I heard there are videos out there that show it stacking but I'm not sure


Just got a CDR RoRG, and a mask with vit. The taskers definitely aren't worth it, swapped them and borns out for asheras. Now I'm tempted to drop String of ears for blackthornes belt, then go ashera 4 piece... wonder how much the followers would really help. Templars heals could be nice, and just taking off aggro from archers could be invaluable.

Bane of the trapped buffs yours personal damage, it isn't a debuff or party buff. I think you're thinking of the gem of toxin. zDPS wears trapped for the secondary, the slow ensures cull the weak is active for the demon hunters.


----------



## yahu

with only two sockets, make the DH's equip their own damn trapped.







I like Borns but that is also with no smk and I also like to pop spirit walk as often as I need. I personally don't know how people without blackthornes pull it off especially while not running around too much to lose lock. I think it is just better to be able to not worry about a few effects that can be super deadly that way you can keep mobs locked better. I'd have to research more but honestly without smk I can only do so much as is (no one wants a non-smk z-doc).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> with only two sockets, make the DH's equip their own damn trapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Borns but that is also with no smk and I also like to pop spirit walk as often as I need. I personally don't know how people without blackthornes pull it off especially while not running around too much to lose lock. I think it is just better to be able to not worry about a few effects that can be super deadly that way you can keep mobs locked better. I'd have to research more but honestly without smk I can only do so much as is (no one wants a non-smk z-doc).


That's not how trapped works







.

It's the same as the other DPS gems- you only get x% increased damage if you are personally wearing it. The DH's have to each have it equipped to get the damage increase. Think of it like an emerald- the DH aren't getting any damage if I put an emerald in my weapon, they both need it in theirs to get anything.

zDPS has to wear trapped to make sure cull the weak (DH passive) is activated. Cull the weak requires the enemy to be slowed, which the secondary on bane of the trapped does. Since the WD is standing close to the mobs you're shooting at, WD should always be wearing trapped. If you were playing with wizards instead, you could drop trapped since they don't have a passive that cares about slow.


----------



## yahu

you know what - I haven't played DH since 2.1.2 and I was thinking frost/fire still, as in DH is slowing their own targets. derp


----------



## SirWaWa

I got an ancient WoH couple days ago
awesome stuff


----------



## yahu

I think someone on the WD chat got one as a WD. He didn't know what it was, so I assume that wasn't you.









Since 2.1.2 rifts have been pretty kind to me - getting avg of 8 legendary drops per rift I'd say. I usually play to complete to maximize drops though I'm not maximizing XP. One could argue I could get more shards but I've been rolling nothing but 1-handers for 20k shards or more, so I only get 6 per roll of kadala so I think I'm still maximizing by doing full complete. The goblins that drop legendaries (Obsidian Collectors? something that starts with the letter "O") are my best bet of course, and I like the shard goblins too. I've gotten plenty of ancient weapons but none that I wanted to waste a gift on yet (I've been sitting on two gifts for several months now...)

Anyway, last night I was unlucky. I got 1 drop in two rifts, and not much after that. I was dozing in/out, dropped my mouse, was too lazy to root around for it so passed the fugg out and accidentally hit a macro I think. I'm not sure how long I was active in that rift but I'm sure my hours logged went up fo' sho'! That poor toon, I've left him logged on at work, as I fall asleep, etc. I need to xfer crap out and put him out of his misery.


----------



## SirWaWa

^ nope
I got one as wiz (post 2.1.2 obviously since its ancient) and one as dh (pre 2.1.2)


----------



## MistaBernie

Finally, after searching for a while, got my gift.

Then ten minutes later I got one for my monk.

Not that the weapons are truly earth shattering, but the Demon Machine seems okay.


----------



## inedenimadam

Got my first Ancient Weapon

I might have talked allot of crap about the changes to DH, but so far they are somewhat enjoyable, even if I have to pay more attention.


----------



## yahu

^Uh oh, he is starting to show enjoyment. I'm sure your newborn will understand... har har, I keed, I keed! Congrats BTW!

Actually it reminds me of our 2nd, who as an infant, was most comfortable in a rear facing car seat being rocked. I played massive amounts of PC games with her at my feet being rocked all night long. "It's okay honey, I'll take the night shift...muah ha ha haaa!"


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Finally, after searching for a while, got my gift.
> 
> Then ten minutes later I got one for my monk.
> 
> Not that the weapons are truly earth shattering, but the Demon Machine seems okay.


Not bad besides the attack speed. After crafting enough to replace every elves' bow in LOTR with a crossbow I finally got this which should get me by until I can get one with +damage to elites or resource cost reduction instead of vitality:



Also finally got an okay rolls Hellfire but of course it had to have Archery passive


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^Uh oh, he is starting to show enjoyment. I'm sure your newborn will understand... har har, I keed, I keed! Congrats BTW!
> 
> Actually it reminds me of our 2nd, who as an infant, was most comfortable in a rear facing car seat being rocked. I played massive amounts of PC games with her at my feet being rocked all night long. "It's okay honey, I'll take the night shift...muah ha ha haaa!"


Are you back playing?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> "It's okay honey, I'll take the night shift...muah ha ha haaa!"


Took the words out of my mouth!

Its our third...

We have been down this road before.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Took the words out of my mouth!
> 
> Its our third...
> 
> We have been down this road before.


One of the hidden joys of fatherhood.







That and turning your wife's daughters into nerdlettes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Are you back playing?


I has been for the last week or so; the goblin buff has me pushing for smk (so not going to happen...). Still not as much as Crazy (he is in fact Crazy) as I tend to pass out at the keyboard more often than not.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just back into the game this morning and got an Ancient SOJ to drop, and it rolled Int. Poor DH.


----------



## sepheroth003

So I' confused, when did/does Season 1 end, Season 2 start?

Looking to get back into D3 soon.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> So I' confused, when did/does Season 1 end, Season 2 start?
> 
> Looking to get back into D3 soon.


Probably around Feb 3rd is what I heard. Season 1 is still in effect but the patch that we assumed would come with season 2 is already live and has been for two weeks.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> So I' confused, when did/does Season 1 end, Season 2 start?
> 
> Looking to get back into D3 soon.


Season 1 ends feb 3, Season 2 start date hasn't been announced... but since they already released the patch, there's no reason for a large delay after Season 1 ends.


----------



## criznit

I'm actually ready for s1 to end so I can bring my crusader over. It's pretty much decked out minus the gems. Once the transfer occurs, I can pop my upgraded gems in and see how far I can take him!


----------



## Crazy9000

Finally got a GR 46 cleared with my monk. Now I have 46 on DH and monk, and 51 on Barb... now to decide if I should try to get an ancient weapon and do something decent on Wizard, or try to go for 47 on monk (would need better gear, or nice rift).


----------



## yahu

^maybe you ought to try and get your wd above 30.







Have I said how friggin' tired I am of looking for smk?

On a side note...my stash is butt-ugly on seasons! I should just toss anything I'm not equipping. It's not like I need to worry about wearing white after labor day, for Christ's sake.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^maybe you ought to try and get your wd above 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I said how friggin' tired I am of looking for smk?
> 
> On a side note...my stash is butt-ugly on seasons! I should just toss anything I'm not equipping. It's not like I need to worry about wearing white after labor day, for Christ's sake.


Had to make way for ancients, and lots of alt gear since builds aren't iron solid yet... so all DPS WD gear has been salvaged.

With Wizard I would need to find/craft an ancient weapon, then get an ancient firebirds source and I'd probably be good for a 44+ clear. With monk I'd probably need almost any armor piece as ancient, or just a decent sunwuko ammy maybe.


----------



## mav2000

Hey crazy, what build are you using with the barb?


----------



## inedenimadam

cant wait for season 2 to drop.


----------



## criznit

Blizzard loves trolling me for some reason (not to complain too much), but I seem to keep getting Furnaces on all of my characters. I had 2 drop in the past week and had a total of 8 (gave 2 away) all together. All while looking for the exlusive smk for my wd


----------



## yahu

^any ancients? If so, you is a lucky bastid! I haven't gotten a furnace in a while, but I started out seasons with two nice ones. Too bad the rest of my Jade set has had issues coming together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey crazy, what build are you using with the barb?


I am pretty sure he is running Raekor's. Speaking of which, I keep getting that polearm Crazy. Two ancients with high phys dmg, and general dmg rolls that I've hung onto just in case.


----------



## luckyduck

I know this is a long shot, but I have a lvl 15 seasonal character and was hoping to find someone to help me powerlevel to 70 before the season ends for the transmog. I would very much appreciate it if someone could.

Got it on d2jsp


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> cant wait for season 2 to drop.


ditto
I want to cash in on the season 1 drops in non-season (i don't play season btw)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Hey crazy, what build are you using with the barb?


For T6, you pretty much want this: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AhaShake-1573/hero/54992548

For grifts, I think you need to add in the smite gem and frenzy for the boss, and ancient parthan defenders.. then go ignore pain with the belt instead of sprint.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^any ancients? If so, you is a lucky bastid! I haven't gotten a furnace in a while, but I started out seasons with two nice ones. Too bad the rest of my Jade set has had issues coming together.
> I am pretty sure he is running Raekor's. Speaking of which, I keep getting that polearm Crazy. Two ancients with high phys dmg, and general dmg rolls that I've hung onto just in case.


Nice... I haven't gotten an ancient heart slaughter. My almost perfect ancient torch for my monk used up all my weapon luck, haven't really found anything ancient that's very good otherwise. I just found an ancient innas chest this morning, pretty excited to try it out, gives a pretty notable toughness increase over my old one. I think that chest is going to push me to do more monk instead of trying to gear wizard... doesn't help I made about 30 devastators last night (had to farm mats too...), and none of them were any good.


----------



## venom7

@Crazy9000
The grift you have accomplish with your barb is at seasons?

One stupid question...What is the difference at seasons than normal and what is the purpose of playing seasons?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> @Crazy9000
> The grift you have accomplish with your barb is at seasons?
> 
> One stupid question...What is the difference at seasons than normal and what is the purpose of playing seasons?


-season exclusive legendaries (these roll over into the non-season drop pool once the season is over)

-unique transmogs (cosmetics) for reaching lv 70 with a seasons hero in each season

-new achievements (don't give points) called conquests and separate leaderboards

-starting fresh from lv 1 with no items/everything reset whereas your non-seasons heroes can often feel/be complete when you've been playing a while


----------



## Gridsquares

Yeah, I don't think I'll mess with season 2. I spent all that time getting my S1 DH up, I really don't want to do it all over again.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I know this is a long shot, but I have a lvl 15 seasonal character and was hoping to find someone to help me powerlevel to 70 before the season ends for the transmog. I would very much appreciate it if someone could.
> 
> Got it on d2jsp


are you in the clan? If so, just ask one of us playing seasons. I helped "likethegun" power level to 70 yesterday actually. if not in the clan, just search/ping the D3 OCN community if you can?

*edit - as for seasons, I really liked S1 but I wish there was a one-time ripcord I could pull to get out of it. It went too long IMO, and the end has been hard to tough out since there are much less people on seasons now (either stopped playing or moved back to non-season). I got so much better gear in S1 that I could not go back to my non-season character as that feeling of "starting over" was much worse than starting over in S1 (since I made the S1 start over jump on purpose). Knowing that I had a much better character waiting in S1 was too tough to swallow going back to NS.


----------



## luckyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> are you in the clan? If so, just ask one of us playing seasons. I helped "likethegun" power level to 70 yesterday actually. if not in the clan, just search/ping the D3 OCN community if you can?
> 
> *edit - as for seasons, I really liked S1 but I wish there was a one-time ripcord I could pull to get out of it. It went too long IMO, and the end has been hard to tough out since there are much less people on seasons now (either stopped playing or moved back to non-season). I got so much better gear in S1 that I could not go back to my non-season character as that feeling of "starting over" was much worse than starting over in S1 (since I made the S1 start over jump on purpose). Knowing that I had a much better character waiting in S1 was too tough to swallow going back to NS.


I'm not in the clan. I'm just getting back into playing (i think). My clan is dead. Maybe it is time to join the OCN clan







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> @Crazy9000
> The grift you have accomplish with your barb is at seasons?
> 
> One stupid question...What is the difference at seasons than normal and what is the purpose of playing seasons?


Seasons, before patch. I don't think it's possible to beat now.

Seasons have you gear and level up new, which can be a lot of fun when you're playing with other people doing the same. Also since you tend to understand the game a lot better then when you leveled originally, you can do it a lot faster.... I'm expecting to be doing torment 6 a few hours after hitting 70 in season 2.


----------



## inedenimadam

I think everybody should do season 2 from day 1. It will be allot more fun in large groups.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I'm not in the clan. I'm just getting back into playing (i think). My clan is dead. Maybe it is time to join the OCN clan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


sounds like it. we aren't always the most active clan I've seen, but there is usually someone online at most hours of the day it seems. Again, if you're able to ping the community (I'm not sure if you can), you could also try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Seasons, before patch. I don't think it's possible to beat now.
> 
> Seasons have you gear and level up new, which can be a lot of fun when you're playing with other people doing the same. Also since you tend to understand the game a lot better then when you leveled originally, you can do it a lot faster.... I'm expecting to be doing torment 6 a few hours after hitting 70 in season 2.


Only cause you get good drops...







tho I kind of expect the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think everybody should do season 2 from day 1. It will be allot more fun in large groups.


I honestly think they should have more of a draw to seasons, such as more legendary weapons, gems, etc. People would ask in some of the general chats what the draw to seasons is. For some classes there is a draw, but for others there is literally no draw. E.g. - for WD there is no real draw to play in seasons other than to just play in the season. What I mean by that is a new player could play in season or non-season as a WD and it wouldn't really make a difference either way. There is a seasonal ceremonial knife that changes the max stack of soul harvest from 5 to 10. Whoopty-doo basil! Now if they made the Dagger of Darts a seasonal-only ceremonial knife, people would be more inclined to play as WD in season.


----------



## Sainesk

Think I just found the best ancient item in the game:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





jk, but I wasn't expecting these to roll as ancient


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> are you in the clan? If so, just ask one of us playing seasons. I helped "likethegun" power level to 70 yesterday actually. if not in the clan, just search/ping the D3 OCN community if you can?
> 
> *edit - as for seasons, I really liked S1 but I wish there was a one-time ripcord I could pull to get out of it. It went too long IMO, and the end has been hard to tough out since there are much less people on seasons now (either stopped playing or moved back to non-season). I got so much better gear in S1 that I could not go back to my non-season character as that feeling of "starting over" was much worse than starting over in S1 (since I made the S1 start over jump on purpose). Knowing that I had a much better character waiting in S1 was too tough to swallow going back to NS.


And you are still my hero for it







Glad I didn't have to waste hours solo getting the rest of the way there just for the transmog haha.

I must say I am regretting taking months off from the game now. All these changes are awesome. It's like a whole new world of legendary items to me. Have to learn whats what and all the gems and builds etc. Monk looks awesome now too, but with almost 1100 hours on my old one from pre-expansion times, gearing him properly does not sound appealing again yet. I'm enjoying the wizard now though. No idea what I want to start season 2 with though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Think I just found the best ancient item in the game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk, but I wasn't expecting these to roll as ancient


can't polish a turd.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> And you are still my hero for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I didn't have to waste hours solo getting the rest of the way there just for the transmog haha.
> 
> I must say I am regretting taking months off from the game now. All these changes are awesome. It's like a whole new world of legendary items to me. Have to learn whats what and all the gems and builds etc. Monk looks awesome now too, but with almost 1100 hours on my old one from pre-expansion times, gearing him properly does not sound appealing again yet. I'm enjoying the wizard now though. No idea what I want to start season 2 with though.


The neat thing about seasons is you can just play Season 2, and won't be behind at all.

For classes, I'd recommend picking two: One for groups, and one for solo. Currently the group dynamic is 2DH, crusader, WD... with no viable substitutions.


----------



## Rickles

If I play any of season 2 it'll be on a DH

Blizz is keeping me busy with WoD and heroes of the storm though..


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> And you are still my hero for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I didn't have to waste hours solo getting the rest of the way there just for the transmog haha.
> 
> I must say I am regretting taking months off from the game now. All these changes are awesome. It's like a whole new world of legendary items to me. Have to learn whats what and all the gems and builds etc. Monk looks awesome now too, but with almost 1100 hours on my old one from pre-expansion times, gearing him properly does not sound appealing again yet. I'm enjoying the wizard now though. No idea what I want to start season 2 with though.


Hey buddy, no problem.







There have been plenty of peeps that have power-leveled me when I needed it. Most of us don't mind people tagging along on T6 or grifts to build up loot and legendary gems too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> can't polish a turd.


I've gotten my follower to good stats and they actually help quite a bit. That said, I don't think I ever use the scoundrel, which might be what you're getting at. And of course the preference of "your follower cannot die" token.


----------



## Crazy9000

Season 2 start date announced, going to be Friday, feb 13.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15700257671?adbid=561233674121650176


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Season 2 start date announced, going to be Friday, feb 13.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/15700257671?adbid=561233674121650176


sweet! i will have the new rig up and running by then.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The neat thing about seasons is you can just play Season 2, and won't be behind at all.
> 
> For classes, I'd recommend picking two: One for groups, and one for solo. Currently the group dynamic is 2DH, crusader, WD... with no viable substitutions.


Thanks for the tips! Weird to see monk not a viable group choice though for the zdps role. Oh well, monks have been the red headed step child of D3 since release I suppose...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Hey buddy, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been plenty of peeps that have power-leveled me when I needed it. Most of us don't mind people tagging along on T6 or grifts to build up loot and legendary gems too.


Definitely appreciate it. Once upon a time I was in this forum and D3 for an ungodly percentage of my life haha. Hopefully I don't let it get quite THAT far again... as I still have a busy schedule, but I will def be getting back into the game on a regular basis. I will probably play a lot of season 2 hardcore.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Thanks for the tips! Weird to see monk not a viable group choice though for the zdps role. Oh well, monks have been the red headed step child of D3 since release I suppose...


Monk haven't had a spot since the zDPS crusader build got popular. It's even worse now- the zDPS crusader was already a better choice, and now the zDPS crusader can give a bunch of health globes for the new DH build, leaving monk completely in the dust.

The single target damage on monk is also way too low to be considered for a DPS spot







. RG takes forever to kill on higher rifts, especially now that conduit doesn't do much to the boss. In lower\mid grifts though, the monk is going to be amazing.


----------



## Mikecdm

Wish the wizard were a good choice. Always like the wizard. That hydra setup is so boring though.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Wish the wizard were a good choice. Always like the wizard. That hydra setup is so boring though.


I agree, although i'm having fun with it because I don't quite have all the right gear, so I have some decent dps with lower toughness still need to bounce around the screen a lot with teleport to not die.


----------



## yahu

WD doesn't get much in S2 (that I'm aware of, but I'm behind on catching up on the changes). I think monk gets some good gear and wizard gets a new set? I'm going mostly on what I occasionally catch on the chat groups.

What is the change to 'sader regarding health globes, Crazy? Maybe I ought to start reading up on S2.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> WD doesn't get much in S2 (that I'm aware of, but I'm behind on catching up on the changes). I think monk gets some good gear and wizard gets a new set? I'm going mostly on what I occasionally catch on the chat groups.
> 
> What is the change to 'sader regarding health globes, Crazy? Maybe I ought to start reading up on S2.


No change, they've always had the skill with the rune that spawns health globes. It's one of their laws.

There's no new sets in season 2.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No change, they've always had the skill with the rune that spawns health globes. It's one of their laws.
> .


ahh health globes.. reminds me of my old 0dog build







now, THAT was health globes


----------



## lemans81

Come on give me something to be hopeful for in season 2?

My beloved DH build dead? check
How about a raekor for grifts? dead
0dps WS? yep....as long as you have an smk...otherwise someone else finds one your out
0dps sader? Yep...but since my luck is zero on finding akkhans....yeah.
At least you can roll with crazy? He is in a new more active clan...that will have much need of him.
Lolo yelling at minecraft? see above

So the condensed version is that I will be rolling nearly solo trying to struggle to level from nothing, with less help than season 1, on character builds that I don't even feel excited to play. I know I know....I feel like Eeyore, big cloud and all. I am going to get a character to 70 without a doubt....I just don't know if I want to roll Barb(solo play?), DH(still the best but weak until geared), or WD(sucks unless you have top gear). BTW I haven't been posting because of how negative I feel about this season...but I am still watching and here,


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ahh health globes.. reminds me of my old 0dog build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now, THAT was health globes


0dog is finally back... all the non season top 4player scores are with 0dog WD. It makes a huge difference- top score on non season is 62, while it's only a 59 on seasons.

Well I beat my old Demon Hunter 46 record by doing a faster 46. I used the lightning build still, with an ancient calamity for the weapon. I don't feel very good about it, the 46 before was a huge accomplishment, and this was the work of trying 4 rifts... I'm sure I could get a 48 or 49, but farming trials for keys, then trying to find a rift that isn't a stupid cave with anarch just takes more time then I have, considering I want to try for a decent monk score by end of season.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No change, they've always had the skill with the rune that spawns health globes. It's one of their laws.
> 
> There's no new sets in season 2.


Now I got it - the fact that the law or AS isn't needed as much for your muscle friends, it makes sense. I rolled with Crazy for the first time in a long time this morning. Full disclosure, he has asked me to grift on numerous occasions but it didn't work out till now. It was great, and we smashed some new records on my toon that we could easily push even higher. It is horrible to see a grift level that you know is easy be damn near impossible given the density, which can still suck on higher grifts when you need "big whites" and moar elites/champions, or just the wrong RG.

I think Crazy prefers to play with us lemans, as long as it is consistent. When we aren't as consistent as he is he works with his bigger pool of players. I'd assume as long as he isn't on some dedicated clan runs (smashing some records, etc.) and not in a full party, he knows us well enough to have us along. Maybe I'm wrong and he really cringed every time we came across those spear-throwing goat-demon mobs as he counted the seconds before "chucker" was used.









Good to hear about 0dog! That has been one of the big reasons I want S1 to end! Combine some of the loot I have with the legacy 0dog gear in NS and see whut's whut!

*edit - I have to say, I had so much fun running with Crazy this morning that I want to jump on and play some more. Unfortunately I am busier than usual this weekend and haven't been able to play at all today.







Maybe late tonight!


----------



## mega_option101

I really should find some time to play DIII


----------



## cravinmild

I played on ps4 for a bit until some moron came in and glitched my game. In under 20secs my paragon jumped to 500+ and recived 6billion gold. Guy laughed and exited the game. Runed my game, gold was nice but if your like me and like the gring u would understand. My old mates still play on pc so i may jump back in on pc and give it another go. Been a good year since i played pc


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Now I got it - the fact that the law or AS isn't needed as much for your muscle friends, it makes sense. I rolled with Crazy for the first time in a long time this morning. Full disclosure, he has asked me to grift on numerous occasions but it didn't work out till now. It was great, and we smashed some new records on my toon that we could easily push even higher. It is horrible to see a grift level that you know is easy be damn near impossible given the density, which can still suck on higher grifts when you need "big whites" and moar elites/champions, or just the wrong RG.
> 
> I think Crazy prefers to play with us lemans, as long as it is consistent. When we aren't as consistent as he is he works with his bigger pool of players. I'd assume as long as he isn't on some dedicated clan runs (smashing some records, etc.) and not in a full party, he knows us well enough to have us along. Maybe I'm wrong and he really cringed every time we came across those spear-throwing goat-demon mobs as he counted the seconds before "chucker" was used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear about 0dog! That has been one of the big reasons I want S1 to end! Combine some of the loot I have with the legacy 0dog gear in NS and see whut's whut!
> 
> *edit - I have to say, I had so much fun running with Crazy this morning that I want to jump on and play some more. Unfortunately I am busier than usual this weekend and haven't been able to play at all today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe late tonight!


Currently I have two other people I play with every night... so there's one spot open







. We've been looking for a 4th, but haven't found anyone who's online every night yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Currently I have two other people I play with every night... so there's one spot open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We've been looking for a 4th, but haven't found anyone who's online every night yet.


You keep odd hours sir.


----------



## lemans81

I could but would I be an asset to your group?


----------



## The LAN Man

Me and Stealth will be back on once season 2 starts we're getting pulled everywhere for work right now but should be done for season 2s start


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Me and Stealth will be back on once season 2 starts we're getting pulled everywhere for work right now but should be done for season 2s start


Awesome. I am in process of building that rig I have been talking about for the past few months, and should have it up and running before season 2 starts. 4k D3 FTW!

Stay safe and see you in game!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Currently I have two other people I play with every night... so there's one spot open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We've been looking for a 4th, but haven't found anyone who's online every night yet.


I see you on every night. I'm usually on at very odd hours. Would love to run with you guys, but have no season 1 toon geared. Play normal right now with a wiz waiting for season 2.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I could but would I be an asset to your group?


If you play enough season 2 to have okay damage, then yeah for sure. I've learned a lot since I've been doing the higher grifts, so I could help anyone get up to speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Me and Stealth will be back on once season 2 starts we're getting pulled everywhere for work right now but should be done for season 2s start


Good to hear that, I remember you saying Feb might be a bad time for S2 to start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I see you on every night. I'm usually on at very odd hours. Would love to run with you guys, but have no season 1 toon geared. Play normal right now with a wiz waiting for season 2.


The more people I have to potentially play with, the better... and you guys can always run together too. Season one ends in about 24 hours, we could probably do some runs sometime before Season 2 starts.


----------



## Sainesk

Found this on my Raekor Barb:



Spoiler: Trololo







Also, this:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Going on my crusader since it can't compete with these bad boys for Barb:


----------



## yahu

^good lerd! Have you even been playing? I think I always forget your D3 name, so that is probably it. (oh yeah, I always forget you're calmstorm, lol).

I didn't play as much as I would have liked this weekend. Stupid superbowl, and the damn hawks offensive staff (players included) on that friggin'-fraggin' last offensive "play" of theirs. criminy sakes!


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Found this on my Raekor Barb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trololo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on my crusader since it can't compete with these bad boys for Barb:


wondering why you rerolled socket on ammy and CD on ancient witching? How rare are the leggy gems that add a socket to an item?? I found one the other day and am going to kick myself for using it on my ancient devestator that wasn't quite as good as the one I rolled right after.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Good to hear that, I remember you saying Feb might be a bad time for S2 to start.


S2 Starts like right between all of our dumb stuff so it just works out


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> wondering why you rerolled socket on ammy and CD on ancient witching? How rare are the leggy gems that add a socket to an item?? I found one the other day and am going to kick myself for using it on my ancient devestator that wasn't quite as good as the one I rolled right after.


Socket on the amulet was the most desirable and higher critical on an excellent Witching Hour is also a great choice.

I'm sure you know that the R Gift can only be used on a weapon,


----------



## yahu

^the gifts are feast or famine. Some people get them a lot, some not as much. I used to not get them often but lately I've gotten more than I can actually use as my weapon drops have been meh.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Socket on the amulet was the most desirable and higher critical on an excellent Witching Hour is also a great choice.
> 
> I'm sure you know that the R Gift can only be used on a weapon,


I did not know that thank you for the info thats why i asked about it. Now that I know yes obviously socket better for an amulet like that. I have been away from D3 for many months. Literally since season 1 start. Stopped playing shortly after release of expansion. After feeling like I got shafted on not being able to offload all my uber gear worth hundreds and hundreds of real money dollars (at one point in time) I felt cheated by Blizzard haha.

Now that I have cooled off a bit from their fiasco, the game itself is enjoyable again.


----------



## Sainesk

for a 5 primary stat amulet it was pretty much down to attack speed (wastes resources faster/not all builds need it/7% roll cap is pretty low), elemental damage (20% roll max) or socket for a legendary gem many which give much more damage/benefits than 20% elemental damage would. The WH unfortunately rolled a lower CD than I had hoped, so as the only belt with CD I figured I might as well re-roll that stat to near perfect. Yeah we can't use gifts on jewelry (if we could i'd be much more careful what I use them on, would "need" 4 per hero instead of 1!) i've got a few laying around just haven't found a furnace (or a decent ancient version of my favorite fun weapon - Schaefer's Hammer) to use it on.


----------



## kikicoco1334

This is my main toon. if anyone wants to run stuff with me feel free to add me. it is still in working progress, considering i took a near 2 year break from this game x.x

Can't believe I JUST found this thread here.


----------



## iscariot

Am I right in saying the resolution for Diablo is capped at 1080?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Am I right in saying the resolution for Diablo is capped at 1080?


No, I am playing at 4k, or sometimes 3840x1440.


----------



## iamwardicus

I run my resolution in 2560x1440 in D3:RoS just fine. Doing so doesn't give you any more field of vision however.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Am I right in saying the resolution for Diablo is capped at 1080?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am playing at 4k, or sometimes 3840x1440.
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought. It wouldnt pick up 3840x1440 for me last night but BF4 did. I shall have to try it again. Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Am I right in saying the resolution for Diablo is capped at 1080?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am playing at 4k, or sometimes 3840x1440.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I thought. It wouldnt pick up 3840x1440 for me last night but BF4 did. I shall have to try it again. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I have to run in borderless to get it at any resolution that is not 16:9, which isn't really all that much of a problem with modernish GPUs, even at 4k


----------



## yahu

emptied my seasonal stash last night. woof...I need to clean this place up! Too many fully stocked mules atm.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> emptied my seasonal stash last night. woof...I need to clean this place up! Too many fully stocked mules atm.


Man mine was a mess... I didn't end up having any time to clean up before hand, since I was trying to get some good grift scores in.

Which I did







. Managed to get rank 8 on monk.


----------



## inedenimadam

Up to 620 Paragon after the merge!

Have waaaaay too many gifts. And no ancient bow yet


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my main toon. if anyone wants to run stuff with me feel free to add me. it is still in working progress, considering i took a near 2 year break from this game x.x
> 
> Can't believe I JUST found this thread here.


My tag is in my sig. I took a break for a bit too after they cut AH as I could no longer make money







But, you have come to the right place my friend


----------



## kikicoco1334

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> My tag is in my sig. I took a break for a bit too after they cut AH as I could no longer make money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you have come to the right place my friend


Thanks mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Up to 620 Paragon after the merge!
> 
> Have waaaaay too many gifts. And no ancient bow yet


holy hell Paragon 620! THAT'S CRAZY!

its a ancient bow but with really bad roll :/


----------



## yahu

I think Crazy was close to 740 or so in season1 alone...but he's a freak.









BTW Crazy, I stayed up till after 5A looking at 0dog. Unfortunately there isn't much information out there as people freak out about big bad blizz nerfing 0dog into oblivion. That said, I don't think 0dog, at least the way it used to look, exists. With 4pc (mask, 2 x rings, offhand) I'm at -41sec from a 45sec skill cooldown. It used to be the passive decreased the skill cooldown by 25%, so my gear should eliminate any cooldown and I should be able to spam endlessly.

In the old 0dog, you would never see the "sweeping needle" cooldown on the skill bar for dogs (it would just always be ready to cast), but you do see it now, even though it is less than 1sec. So they either changed the math, or quite possibly this is just locked to my attack speed, and the "sweeping needle" is merely accounting for the attacks per second that my build allows. I need to buff the shiznit out of my AS and see if that improves the cast.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm seeing a lot of leorics, hellfire, ruby in helm farming now that those scale (multiply instead of add on) since patch. GR 35+ and paragon levels is ridic fast, almost exploiting (I haven't used it yet but tempted to 800 quick so can max all paragon stats for heroes it would be useful on except main/vit)


----------



## yahu

it must still be calculated the same way. I need max on 2 out of 3 pieces (2 x ring and offhand) with the new setup but I am one sec off of each piece.







I haven't seen the pieces for sale, but supposedly they are selling for big money (I've heard $500 - $1000 for the set?!)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it must still be calculated the same way. I need max on 2 out of 3 pieces (2 x ring and offhand) with the new setup but I am one sec off of each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the pieces for sale, but supposedly they are selling for big money (I've heard $500 - $1000 for the set?!)


If that's the case I would offload them while you can







. I'd assume the price would go down after S2 starts.

It's still pretty good even with 1 second off. Now that I think back, I think our first run that went amazing was with the crusader using the health globe law too... if we switch back to that, I think we could get to a pretty high grift. I also really want to try it in trials... should be insane.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If that's the case I would offload them while you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd assume the price would go down after S2 starts.
> 
> It's still pretty good even with 1 second off. Now that I think back, I think our first run that went amazing was with the crusader using the health globe law too... if we switch back to that, I think we could get to a pretty high grift. I also really want to try it in trials... should be insane.


but ToS how all items belong to Blizzard... (unless you give them a cut back in the RMAH days). I have an entire (vanilla) account just for my legacy gear since I couldn't bear to salvage them, but can't sell them either since that's breaking the rules. Also have an account that i'll use just for seasons soon (my crazy level is over 9000







).


----------



## yahu

paragon level over 9k? some exploit, or am I reading that wrong?

I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet. With definite 0dog with 4pc I saw as many as 11 globes in 10sec spurts with as low as 8 globes. With the less than 1sec 3pc setup I saw as many as 8-9 globes with as little as 5 globes. I changed my setup a bit so I should be more mobile. I'm going to also trying wearing just the mask and seeing what the radius of the ceremonial knife where dogs stun as that would give me 0dog on the timing.

Can you guys not move around while shooting, using shift or space to lock your position when needed? If someone else can grab the globes it would allow me to focus on the lock. The problem with 0dog is the casting that is required that stops me from moving and will initiate the click. E.g. - if my cursor is on an enemy it will start attacking with whatever is mapped to left-click.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> paragon level over 9k? some exploit, or am I reading that wrong?
> 
> I'm not ready to throw in the towel just yet. With definite 0dog with 4pc I saw as many as 11 globes in 10sec spurts with as low as 8 globes. With the less than 1sec 3pc setup I saw as many as 8-9 globes with as little as 5 globes. I changed my setup a bit so I should be more mobile. I'm going to also trying wearing just the mask and seeing what the radius of the ceremonial knife where dogs stun as that would give me 0dog on the timing.
> 
> Can you guys not move around while shooting, using shift or space to lock your position when needed? If someone else can grab the globes it would allow me to focus on the lock. The problem with 0dog is the casting that is required that stops me from moving and will initiate the click. E.g. - if my cursor is on an enemy it will start attacking with whatever is mapped to left-click.


Bind force move to a key and all clicking problems go away







. Takes a day or two to get used to, but is very worth it.

DH can't really move while shooting, and they are kind of far from the health globes a lot of the time. I'm not sure what the exact strategy is, I haven't seen anyone experienced playing yet.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Can you guys not move around while shooting, using shift or space to lock your position when needed? If someone else can grab the globes it would allow me to focus on the lock. The problem with 0dog is the casting that is required that stops me from moving and will initiate the click. E.g. - if my cursor is on an enemy it will start attacking with whatever is mapped to left-click.


Not to mention skills + Zei's requiring DHs to be far from monsters. Crusader should be grabbing the globes since they're steed charging/moving around anyway (assuming 2 DH, WD, Crusader which are all the top 4 man teams at the moment).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Not to mention skills + Zei's requiring DHs to be far from monsters. Crusader should be grabbing the globes since they're steed charging/moving around anyway (assuming 2 DH, WD, Crusader which are all the top 4 man teams at the moment).


Crusader shouldn't be staying at the pack, so he can't grab globes either







.


----------



## yahu

Shake was staying with us quite a bit last night, obviously after he pulled mobs in. when he stopped using the globe law, which did he start using; the cc law again?

I wasn't letting it get to me, but he'd move the elites around quite a bit while I was trying to keep them locked. You guys were pretty close to the action, at least closer than I thought you'd be at times. I'd lose who was who with all the mobs, so figured it was the other guy since he was pretty actively changing his build.









I have used force move previously so I probably should give that a whirl again with this build.


----------



## gunslinger0077

hey guys ready to come back after a break!!! What is gonna be op class for season 2?


----------



## Sainesk

For solo DH and Barb are safe bets but the new legendary Gungdo bracers for Monk has potential in my opinion (exploding palm chain reaction build).


----------



## Rickles

I think if I get into season 2 I'll just be focusing on a barb, I played a bit of wiz (only para 120s) and got sick of hail hydra. I've been playing a lot of WoW and heroes of the storm though...

Blizz is getting 100% of my gaming time, so I guess that is good for them.


----------



## yahu

...I hate you Crazy...


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think Crazy was close to 740 or so in season1 alone...but he's a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Crazy, I stayed up till after 5A looking at 0dog. Unfortunately there isn't much information out there as people freak out about big bad blizz nerfing 0dog into oblivion. That said, I don't think 0dog, at least the way it used to look, exists. With 4pc (mask, 2 x rings, offhand) I'm at -41sec from a 45sec skill cooldown. It used to be the passive decreased the skill cooldown by 25%, so my gear should eliminate any cooldown and I should be able to spam endlessly.
> 
> In the old 0dog, you would never see the "sweeping needle" cooldown on the skill bar for dogs (it would just always be ready to cast), but you do see it now, even though it is less than 1sec. So they either changed the math, or quite possibly this is just locked to my attack speed, and the "sweeping needle" is merely accounting for the attacks per second that my build allows. I need to buff the shiznit out of my AS and see if that improves the cast.


You need the old 0dog off hand and max CD reduction. It exists. Look on player auctions you can sell (or buy if you are ridiculous) the old leggy offhand for a few hundred bucks . I suggest selling one if you have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it must still be calculated the same way. I need max on 2 out of 3 pieces (2 x ring and offhand) with the new setup but I am one sec off of each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the pieces for sale, but supposedly they are selling for big money (I've heard $500 - $1000 for the set?!)


I suppose I should have read the thread before posting







Even just the offhand is selling for a couple hundred


----------



## yahu

^I kept all that stuff from when I first built up 0dog back in the day. I have the legacy off-hand, legacy SoJ, and legacy Skull Grasp. The old 0dog you could make work with 3pc for a lot of money, but most did 4pc (Visage of Giyua), and for real cheap 5pc (Mara's amulet).

I have more than enough with 4pc, but the Tilandian mask is needed to lock down elites in high-end grifts. I'm under 1sec cooldown by default, and pretty close to .5sec with gogok gem at full stack. At that point, it is pretty close to accounting for the casting animation itself, but all the top Grifters are at full 0dog without gogok. If I had 1 sec from my off-hand or either ring, we'd be set.

*edit - saw your update. I don't fully know how to read d2jsp, or whatever that site is, but it sounds like it is forum gold, that is not 1:1.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it must still be calculated the same way. I need max on 2 out of 3 pieces (2 x ring and offhand) with the new setup but I am one sec off of each piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the pieces for sale, but supposedly they are selling for big money (I've heard $500 - $1000 for the set?!)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I kept all that stuff from when I first built up 0dog back in the day. I have the legacy off-hand, legacy SoJ, and legacy Skull Grasp. The old 0dog you could make work with 3pc for a lot of money, but most did 4pc (Visage of Giyua), and for real cheap 5pc (Mara's amulet).
> 
> I have more than enough with 4pc, but the Tilandian mask is needed to lock down elites in high-end grifts. I'm under 1sec cooldown by default, and pretty close to .5sec with gogok gem at full stack. At that point, it is pretty close to accounting for the casting animation itself, but all the top Grifters are at full 0dog without gogok. If I had 1 sec from my off-hand or either ring, we'd be set.


You are lucky my man. I sold all my 0dog stuff right before RMAH closed







which means I didn't make crap off it haha


----------



## yahu

^On one hand, I feel like selling it since Season2 is about to start, and I have had several offers even on the WD chat in-game. On the other hand, it is pretty cool to have IMO. That was always one of my favorite builds, and I think it will be worth keeping for myself personally.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^On one hand, I feel like selling it since Season2 is about to start, and I have had several offers even on the WD chat in-game. On the other hand, it is pretty cool to have IMO. That was always one of my favorite builds, and I think it will be worth keeping for myself personally.


sentimental value is a big thing for sure haha. And, because its still viable in casual play.

I wish I wouldn't have tried to pawn off all my crap before close of RMAH. I had literally billions of gold worth of legacy gear. I had the best builds on all 5 toons with fairly good dps. Then I stopped playing for awhile and come to find out Blizz announced close of RMAH so I lost at the original D3 haha....

But, as it goes, I would get the short end of the stick again for not keeping some of my legacy stuff. I kept nonsense items that were ridiculously good at the time, but worthless lvl 60s now haha. I totally know what you mean though. Those items will never again see the light of day, and never again be available in game. Especially where this game I can totally see living on for years to come. It's kind of just one of those awesome things to hold on to.


----------



## yahu

^actually 0dog is viable in competitive play now. It feeds the DH "muscle" in multiplayer Grifts when they wear Reaper's wraps (restores resources). We beat a 50 easily the other day in 4P with a non-ideal setup, and last night I think we did a 47 in 3P (with one guy that doesn't know when to move on as well as the others







). The top Grifters are running 62 and even 63 before season 1 ended (in non-season though, as they separated the leaderboards).

I plan on playing season 2, but that means I won't be able to bring 0dog along for the ride, so it will be collecting dust once again.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep, 0dog isn't just viable, it's the only way to get a top grift clear. On season 1 the max grift clear was a 59, while non season had a 63... that's all from the 0dog.

The 0dog setup is awesome, but if you find a way to sell it... that's a lot of cash







.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, 0dog isn't just viable, it's the only way to get a top grift clear. On season 1 the max grift clear was a 59, while non season had a 63... that's all from the 0dog.
> 
> The 0dog setup is awesome, but if you find a way to sell it... that's a lot of cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


definitely put your name up on a leaderboard in a non season, then sell it. its a video game. pixels. that has already devoured your time. and the worth will only dwindle in the future...

I would keep some of the other legacy items... but something worth THAT much that will only lose value over time... meh.


----------



## yahu

meh, it isn't that I couldn't find something to spend several hundy on, the bigger problem is that I have too many things to spend it on.







I'd probably blow it on something stupid. Unless Blizz nerfs 0dog or someone finds a better way, this could potentially be worth a good deal for a while. The fact that there is only so much gear out there (granted, there are probably people that don't yet realize what they're sitting on) could make this set worth a good amount, and possibly even go up over time.

I guess the ball is in Blizz's court. They don't seem to like their old gear being viable so I won't be too surprised if it gets nerfed one way or another.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> meh, it isn't that I couldn't find something to spend several hundy on, the bigger problem is that I have too many things to spend it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd probably blow it on something stupid. Unless Blizz nerfs 0dog or someone finds a better way, this could potentially be worth a good deal for a while. The fact that there is only so much gear out there (granted, there are probably people that don't yet realize what they're sitting on) could make this set worth a good amount, and possibly even go up over time.
> 
> I guess the ball is in Blizz's court. They don't seem to like their old gear being viable so I won't be too surprised if it gets nerfed one way or another.


I imagine going something like this - health globes no longer drop/can be spawned in greater rifts, additional healing wells added to make up for it. Trag'oul coils now OP/no longer instant soul









OR to solve stash space issues, we instant salvaged all legacy gear for all players. Players without legacy gear can rejoice that their fellow players now have room for end game/lv 70 gear









(jk, but my legacy storage account would be so sad - have so many cool/fun items like legacy inna's pants (AS + crit), tal rasha's chest (AS), puzzle rings (spawn goblins), SoJs (-resource costs by value/not % and such), witching hours etc. no 0dog though)


----------



## Crazy9000

Legacy puzzle rings are worth a decent amount.


----------



## Demented

I guess you really have to have a high paragon level to get anything significant done in this game anymore.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I guess you really have to have a high paragon level to get anything significant done in this game anymore.


Why would you say that? Paragon 300 doesn't take a very large time investment, and I would say that's enough to get the paragon points you might need for any build.

In case anyone was wondering if monks are good now, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Why would you say that? Paragon 300 doesn't take a very large time investment, and I would say that's enough to get the paragon points you might need for any build.
> 
> In case anyone was wondering if monks are good now, I'll just leave this here.


Teaming I suppose, cuz it takes me forever to get a paragon level solo. 300 lol I've got 70


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I guess you really have to have a high paragon level to get anything significant done in this game anymore.


I just started playing again a couple weeks ago. I still play League of Legends, Heroes of the Storm, Hearthstone, Club WPT and a couple other random things, while working full time, being a drummer with gigs every week, and going to school full time taking upper division classes. All while having a naggin (ha) wife and two small childrens. My purpose in divulging this info is to illustrate I do not play that often, or NEARLY as much as I used to.

When I started (a couple weeks ago) I was paragon 290 something. Now i'm like 360 something... Doing T6 (which you can gear very easy for now with minimal grind). You pick up levels quick.

I mainly jsut did bounties for legs and stockpiled some riftstones. Then ran rifts over and over in pubs until I was decent enough geared to run with friends without lagging them down.

Gamble all your shards on one item slot until you get what you need, then move on to the next item slot until you get what you need (BiS legends, etc).

Now my wizard is pretty decent. You can check my profile in my sig. I am at work so cant update diabloprogress or get on diablo3.com

I am waiting for a dang gift to upgrade my ancient devestator. The one I have equipped is decent, but I have a 2800 dmg 950+ intel 19% fire dmg one that is patiently waiting for a socket.

Also slowly upgrading my items to ancient. Finally found ancient Firebird source a couple days ago. Just got boots last night. Gonna be hard to upgrade my ammy though.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> I just started playing again a couple weeks ago. I still play League of Legends, Heroes of the Storm, Hearthstone, Club WPT and a couple other random things, while working full time, being a drummer with gigs every week, and going to school full time taking upper division classes. My purpose in divulging this info is to illustrate I do not play that often, or NEARLY as much as I used to.
> 
> When I started (a couple weeks ago) I was paragon 290 something. Now i'm like 360 something... Doing T6 (which you can gear very easy for now with minimal grind). You pick up levels quick.
> 
> I mainly jsut did bounties for legs and stockpiled some riftstones. Then ran rifts over and over in pubs until I was decent enough geared to run with friends without lagging them down.
> 
> Gamble all your shards on one item slot until you get what you need, then move on to the next item slot until you get what you need (BiS legends, etc).
> 
> Now my wizard is pretty decent. You can check my profile in my sig. I am at work so cant update diabloprogress or get on diablo3.com
> 
> I am waiting for a dang gift to upgrade my ancient devestator. The one I have equipped is decent, but I have a 2800 dmg 950+ intel 19% fire dmg one that is patiently waiting for a socket.
> 
> Also slowly upgrading my items to ancient. Finally found ancient Firebird source a couple days ago. Just got boots last night. Gonna be hard to upgrade my ammy though.


Again, this must be teaming tho. You realize you're saying you started playing again at paragon 290? I'm at paragon 70.

What I'm basically saying is the games used to be fun enough solo, but now seems you must team, and play a crap ton just to get anything. BTW, the most I can handle solo is T2, so T6 is definitely out of the question.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Again, this must be teaming tho. You realize you're saying you started playing again at paragon 290? I'm at paragon 70.
> 
> What I'm basically saying is the games used to be fun enough solo, but now seems you must team, and play a crap ton just to get anything. BTW, the most I can handle solo is T2, so T6 is definitely out of the question.


Nah you dont need to team. It just makes it faster is all. But again, it all depends on how fast you can clear or whatever. I teamed just so i could run t6 and get "carried" until I was well enough geared. Now I can nuke T6 elites in less than 3 seconds.

But even at paragon 70, the XP required that low is minimal. I bet youd pick up like 5+ paragon levels just from 1 rift at T6 lol


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Nah you dont need to team. It just makes it faster is all. But again, it all depends on how fast you can clear or whatever. I teamed just so i could run t6 and get "carried" until I was well enough geared. Now I can nuke T6 elites in less than 3 seconds.
> 
> But even at paragon 70, the XP required that low is minimal. I bet youd pick up like 5+ paragon levels just from 1 rift at T6 lol


I don't understand the rifts thing. The shards you only get after finishing all bounties in one set though right?

I only recently got RoS.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I don't understand the rifts thing. The shards you only get after finishing all bounties in one set though right?
> 
> I only recently got RoS.


Do bounties in adventure mode to get rift keystones. These are used to open rifts. If you clear all the bounties presented in the map of any particular act you can turn them into tyrael for a gift. once you open the gift you get an explosion of loot, along with other mats and things, and chance for legs.

Anyway, use the keystones from bounties to open rifts. Rifts give you loads of xp and loot. Once you kill rift guardians they drop forgotton souls, legs, and trial stones for greater rifts. You can also get shards from killing shard gobbos.

To run a greater rift you take a trial stone, complete the thing best you can, then it will kick you a numbered greater rift stone. The number indicates the difficulty/level if the greater rift.

Greater rift minions/elites do not drop any loot. The goal is simpy to kill the greater rift guardian as fast you as can. He drops legs, legendary gems, and then you get granted either a greater riftstone upgrade (to increase level of greater rift) or you can choose to upgrade a legendary gem.

Legendary gems have ranks that improve the effects of the gem with each rank. At rank 25 you unlock the secondary effect. And any rank higher than 25 jsut increases the primary effect in some way.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *likethegun*
> 
> Do bounties in adventure mode to get rift keystones. These are used to open rifts. If you clear all the bounties presented in the map of any particular act you can turn them into tyrael for a gift. once you open the gift you get an explosion of loot, along with other mats and things, and chance for legs.
> 
> Anyway, use the keystones from bounties to open rifts. Rifts give you loads of xp and loot. Once you kill rift guardians they drop forgotton souls, legs, and trial stones for greater rifts. You can also get shards from killing shard gobbos.
> 
> To run a greater rift you take a trial stone, complete the thing best you can, then it will kick you a numbered greater rift stone. The number indicates the difficulty/level if the greater rift.
> 
> Greater rift minions/elites do not drop any loot. The goal is simpy to kill the greater rift guardian as fast you as can. He drops legs, legendary gems, and then you get granted either a greater riftstone upgrade (to increase level of greater rift) or you can choose to upgrade a legendary gem.
> 
> Legendary gems have ranks that improve the effects of the gem with each rank. At rank 25 you unlock the secondary effect. And any rank higher than 25 jsut increases the primary effect in some way.


I think I liked the game best when it was just a simple clickfest.


----------



## likethegun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I think I liked the game best when it was just a simple clickfest.


It still is.







Only more rewards now for clicking. AND different objectives for clicking.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I don't understand the rifts thing. The shards you only get after finishing all bounties in one set though right?
> 
> I only recently got RoS.


Sounds like you just need to learn a little more about the game to play effectively. Just make sure to keep asking questions if you don't know something, especially about builds.

Paragon 70 is less then 1 hour of play time (after hitting 70) if you know what to do.


----------



## yahu

^^agreed with Crazy. @Demented, it sounds like you should join the clan (read the original post and follow the directions therein) and buddy up with some of us online. There are usually a few of us online at most times of the day, and most people would be more than happy to help you along. One other thing, some characters are easier to jump to T6 than others. WD for instance can pretty much get there by crafting gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I imagine going something like this - health globes no longer drop/can be spawned in greater rifts, additional healing wells added to make up for it. Trag'oul coils now OP/no longer instant soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR to solve stash space issues, we instant salvaged all legacy gear for all players. Players without legacy gear can rejoice that their fellow players now have room for end game/lv 70 gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk, but my legacy storage account would be so sad - have so many cool/fun items like legacy inna's pants (AS + crit), tal rasha's chest (AS), puzzle rings (spawn goblins), SoJs (-resource costs by value/not % and such), witching hours etc. no 0dog though)


Uhm...can I has legacy puzzle ring???







I'm not sure how much they go for, but apparently they are nice to have on your follower for random goblin spawn. I also hear they can spawn the goblin vault, but I don't know for sure. I should have gotten one back in the day. Oh well.

I figgered I should get on my DH before the start of Season2. Good god, she is so OP. I definitely need better gear still but the dmg output is ridiculous!!! I was going to fire up the Monk, but my DH was at least partially ready to go. I just had to re-roll some gear.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^^agreed with Crazy. @Demented, it sounds like you should join the clan (read the original post and follow the directions therein) and buddy up with some of us online. There are usually a few of us online at most times of the day, and most people would be more than happy to help you along. One other thing, some characters are easier to jump to T6 than others. WD for instance can pretty much get there by crafting gear.
> Uhm...can I has legacy puzzle ring???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how much they go for, but apparently they are nice to have on your follower for random goblin spawn. I also hear they can spawn the goblin vault, but I don't know for sure. I should have gotten one back in the day. Oh well.
> 
> I figgered I should get on my DH before the start of Season2. Good god, she is so OP. I definitely need better gear still but the dmg output is ridiculous!!! I was going to fire up the Monk, but my DH was at least partially ready to go. I just had to re-roll some gear.


im pretty sure there was a release note stating the legacy puzzle ring goblins can indeed spawn a vault. which is awesome and makes me jealous i didnt start until RoS.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im pretty sure there was a release note stating the legacy puzzle ring goblins can indeed spawn a vault. which is awesome and makes me jealous i didnt start until RoS.


After a point though you have so much gold (first vault, boon of the hoarder lv 25+ = near 10m gold per T6 100 enemy gold chest) and gems (broken crown, gem hoarders) the only useful drops left from them would be legendaries, so the new version would make up for it if the goblin didn't steal your crafting materials (should pick up regular potions or whenever an item drops from the environment there is a small chance another random item drops). Bit annoying the new one does not work on followers, I hate to "waste" a ring slot on my hero even on T6/when not running GRifts.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've gotten countless billions and can still run out of gold. Trying to roll offhands or secondaries gets expensive quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> After a point though you have so much gold (first vault, boon of the hoarder lv 25+ = near 10m gold per T6 100 enemy gold chest) s.


We won't talk about how much I had to spend to get knockback on my strongarms.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've gotten countless billions and can still run out of gold. Trying to roll offhands or secondaries gets expensive quick.
> We won't talk about how much I had to spend to get knockback on my strongarms.


for me it is:

before boon of the hoarder = 1m re-roll? i'll just wait for another item drop that takes like 500 paragon to find 1 of.

after boon of the hoarder = 20m a re-roll? pfft take this meaningless currency, but please have mercy on my materials

I find I run out of white (blacksmith)/blue (everyone) mats the most and i'm forced to battlefields of eternity to build my pile back up. I can see why gold is more of a problem for some people though since that grows per re-roll whereas mat rate stays the same (maybe i'm just too lazy to pick them up until I realize i'm out). Mystic sure is a mean one - there were times I almost swore the possible affix is a lie.


----------



## lemans81

I can't recall what crazy was rolling but I think he spent like 3 billion gold.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I can't recall what crazy was rolling but I think he spent like 3 billion gold.


That was before giving up then







. Trying to get knockback on strongarm bracers.

They cost over 60m per roll before I got it... I'll take a screenshot later if I remember to.


----------



## inedenimadam

ALLRIGHT! New rig 100% complete and overclocked with 3 days to spare!

I am ready.


----------



## sepheroth003

Season 2 starts Friday right? I'm getting back into diablo. Can I be added to the groups? Valitri#1750

Thanks

I think I will be playing a wizard again, its my favorite class followed closely by barb.


----------



## yahu

^make sure you follow the steps outlined in the original post, if you haven't already. I'm not sure what I think of season2 yet. I'll definitely be up on in that biatch, but it might get me disinterested in the game. We'll see how it goes.

Anyone in for all night runs on Friday to get leveled? I'm sure I'll be running a WD again, but DH is so damn strong. I really need to get monk going at some point too, especially with the bracers.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^make sure you follow the steps outlined in the original post, if you haven't already. I'm not sure what I think of season2 yet. I'll definitely be up on in that biatch, but it might get me disinterested in the game. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Anyone in for all night runs on Friday to get leveled? I'm sure I'll be running a WD again, but DH is so damn strong. I really need to get monk going at some point too, especially with the bracers.


Yep...I am in. DH again.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^make sure you follow the steps outlined in the original post, if you haven't already. I'm not sure what I think of season2 yet. I'll definitely be up on in that biatch, but it might get me disinterested in the game. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Anyone in for all night runs on Friday to get leveled? I'm sure I'll be running a WD again, but DH is so damn strong. I really need to get monk going at some point too, especially with the bracers.


I am going WD and if I keep interest then DH. If someone gets smk I will go sader. I will be on about 12:15am (officially thats Saturday)

We can trade gears as wd's.


----------



## The LAN Man

Stealth and I will be on pretty much from launch-early monday morning he wants us to hit paragon 200 before we stop idk how that'll go


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am going WD and if I keep interest then DH. If someone gets smk I will go sader. I will be on about 12:15am (officially thats Saturday)
> 
> We can trade gears as wd's.


sounds good! Been a while since we rolled together. I'm sure if we run together your chances of getting SMK will go up considerably. :\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Stealth and I will be on pretty much from launch-early monday morning he wants us to hit paragon 200 before we stop idk how that'll go


of course the luckiest MF (and I don't mean magic find), and least likely to effectively use SMK, Stealth, will probably get it. Chances of him jumping in a grift without equipping SMK? Very likely, just ask Crazy!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am going WD and if I keep interest then DH. If someone gets smk I will go sader. I will be on about 12:15am (officially thats Saturday)
> 
> We can trade gears as wd's.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good! Been a while since we rolled together. I'm sure if we run together your chances of getting SMK will go up considerably. :\
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Stealth and I will be on pretty much from launch-early monday morning he wants us to hit paragon 200 before we stop idk how that'll go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course the luckiest MF (and I don't mean magic find), and least likely to effectively use SMK, Stealth, will probably get it. Chances of him jumping in a grift without equipping SMK? Very likely, just ask Crazy!
Click to expand...

Stealth gets it I am uninstalling the game.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^make sure you follow the steps outlined in the original post, if you haven't already. I'm not sure what I think of season2 yet. I'll definitely be up on in that biatch, but it might get me disinterested in the game. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Anyone in for all night runs on Friday to get leveled? I'm sure I'll be running a WD again, but DH is so damn strong. I really need to get monk going at some point too, especially with the bracers.


Thanks, I completely missed that part of the first post.

I will be playing Friday, just not sure when. I have valentines date night with the wife and destiny raids at 8.


----------



## Crazy9000

Don't worry guys, stealth isn't getting SMK day 1.

He's getting ancient SMK day 1!


----------



## yahu

that'd be like giving my ghey brother a pocket pussay. Could he use it? Sure he could, but he'll probably hurt himself and others in the process.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that'd be like giving my ghey brother a pocket pussay. Could he use it? Sure he could, but he'll probably hurt himself and others in the process.




I hope he gets one, just to see how many of you guys rage quit


----------



## yahu

GD...he'd be so proud of himself too. For those that have had the pleasure of being on Skype/TS with Stealth, this is what you picture based on the sound of his voice:


[CheddarBob from the movie "8 mile"]


----------



## The LAN Man

I just checked this to see how bad everyone was ragging on stealth. Oh man I was not disappointed.


----------



## StealthSkull

Are you guys making fun of me?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> GD...he'd be so proud of himself too. For those that have had the pleasure of being on Skype/TS with Stealth, this is what you picture based on the sound of his voice:
> 
> 
> [CheddarBob from the movie "8 mile"]


Do we want to go there?


----------



## StealthSkull

Someone sounds like they r getting salty


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Do we want to go there?


Well I don't drive some old Crown Vic, or whatever it was you thought.


----------



## Cryosis00

I will roll another Monk and see how long the game keeps my interest.

This is the only game that still screen tears and has some stuttering with my new 144hz monitor. The game also won't go into GSYNC unless you turn Vsync On, which isn't right but is the fix found on the D3 forums.


----------



## lemans81

After skyping with Yahu I am completely convinced he is the actor in this commercial.


----------



## inedenimadam

you know, i have salvaged 2 smks. had no idea what they were.


----------



## yahu

^TROLLLLLLLL!!!

LOL @ lemans btw.

BTW - if you must know, the carpet does match the drapes!


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone know how to overclock CNC machines? I need to get out of work early for season start







.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anyone know how to overclock CNC machines? I need to get out of work early for season start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Might be easier to unplug something annoyingly tedious to troubleshoot and just say it's broken...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Might be easier to unplug something annoyingly tedious to troubleshoot and just say it's broken...


That would probably backfire and I'd have to stay late to fix it







.

Could just turn all the dials up...









What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## capreppy

ok all. I will be on tonight and playing for a good while. I have 2 monsters in the fridge and a hall pass from the wife. Given how strong my DH is, I will probably start there. I never played a WD during S1 so not even remotely sure where to start there and my other toons got a heck of a lot less game play. I might do a Wizard at some point.

Looking forward to seeing everyone on tonight!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


lol...everything

Edit:

@capreppy

How did you get a pass from the wife?! Whatever you told her, tell mine. Its _"valentines eve"_.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That would probably backfire and I'd have to stay late to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Could just turn all the dials up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


I could use a billet AR15 lower if you're bored at work...LOL

Need another one to build a suppressed SBR (short barrel rifle) in 300 Blackout. That is my next project in one of my many hobbies.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> lol...everything
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @capreppy
> 
> How did you get a pass from the wife?! Whatever you told her, tell mine. Its _"valentines eve"_.


I let her go out with her girlfriends last night and she came home at 4am. I had the kids and she will have them Sat morning. We'll do something on Valentine's.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Might be easier to unplug something annoyingly tedious to troubleshoot and just say it's broken...
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably backfire and I'd have to stay late to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Could just turn all the dials up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
Click to expand...

This?










I assume it's nearly live?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it's nearly live?


I tried that, but now the shop floor is really clean and the parts aren't getting done any faster







.

Goes live in one hour from my post. Give or take due to it being a Blizzard launch.

Seriously though, the next door shop let us use their lathe since my Dad wrote them a program and saved their butt on a job, so I might just be able to make it just a little late...


----------



## inedenimadam

is there a patch that needs to be downloaded for season 2? 20 minutes left and not a damn thing going on.


----------



## DoomDash

omg alkaizer is back! /fanboy


----------



## ondoy

oh why oh why RNG...


----------



## lemans81

So the running total is 4x clan members at 70 when I logged off just now(Eden, Download, Stealth, and another member who I have not played with before today). Twinkle and I managed to get to 55 Solo in about 6 hours, between one of us falling asleep fairly regularly lol. If anyone is counting mr. crazy already has an SMK.

With DL/Stealth and Crazy's help I logged out at 65, not too bad for day one, the only thing is at this point in season 1, Crazy was Paragon 30 and I was Paragon 15.


----------



## The LAN Man

Stealth and I are at about 13 hours each at this point and I've already gotten my power nap in so this is going to be bad.

EDIT:

SO played through last night and I've not got 4 mara pieces and a RoRG. Hopefully I can get one more piece and I'll definitely be able to run through T6. Still need the plans for reapers wraps though


----------



## Rickles

Best loot so far, going frenzy and fire build, this was off my first grift boss.


----------



## lemans81

So I am solo'ing T3 now, and with some firepower(Eden and Criznit) we were tearing through T4. If anyone wants help leveling when I am on, please ask, I can't get you to 70 but I am sure I can get you to 50-57 range right now.


----------



## Rickles

Also in T3, not solo though... not sure how I feel about this, haven't rolled it how I want it yet



and some decent nems too



and I got my 2p for raekors, but I don't think I'll keep the gloves..

And I just got lut socks... when it rains it pours..


----------



## inedenimadam

You know, I like popping in for one or two rifts, and pub games have been great for that until today. T6 pubs are full of people looking to get carried, and I can barley carry my own butt.


----------



## mr. biggums

time to play catch up haven't had a chance to play since season launched


----------



## Rickles

Looks like I can solo a T3 rift with a couple deaths. My build is all cooldowns, so it works great when I pop them all, otherwise it is just frenzy.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You know, I like popping in for one or two rifts, and pub games have been great for that until today. T6 pubs are full of people looking to get carried, and I can barley carry my own butt.


Just join my game I'm almost always on and I can carry all the people.

We passed a 37 2 man today with stealth having practically no end game gear so I think once he gets his stuff he and I should be able to do 45+ fairly easy.


----------



## lemans81

Ok so I am T6 Solo ready, and I think I should be able to help others level to 70 now, I think I can carry rifts probably up to T4. I should be on in about 2 hours from this post for a couple of hours, if anyone needs help.


----------



## cyanmcleod

thinking about coming back to the game, are WDs and barbs still the best? i have (had maybe??) a good set of pet gear and a nice jade setup but i am sure that is nerfed by now. my barb was setup for HoTA . i havent played since maybe 2 months after RoS came out.


----------



## Rickles

So as a barb, I am wondering if I should be going heavy life oh hit, as I am going frenzy, and the best place to get it is weapons. Should I be rolling it to my weapons?

Also got a pretty sick howling fjord last night, like 2800 damage.


----------



## The LAN Man

If anyone wants to hop on now I'm trying to do some greaters and some T6. I can carry if need be.


----------



## iamwardicus

If anyone is willing to help out - I'm looking for a power level for a new seasonal. Slowly working on a new wizard. She's currently level 17 and going







Namtar#1833


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'll be on later this week


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...Twinkle and I managed to get to 55 Solo in about 6 hours, between one of us falling asleep fairly regularly lol....


ahem, I believe both of us fell asleep at some point, but only one of us was falling asleep on the job...while playing D3.







That said, I was fighting a gnarly stomach flu all weekend so I'm surprised I played as much as I did. I felt like Cartman at times "Maaaaam! need poopy maaaaam!!!!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You know, I like popping in for one or two rifts, and pub games have been great for that until today. T6 pubs are full of people looking to get carried, and I can barley carry my own butt.


well of course, this early in season and most are in the same boat.









I can fairly effectively run T5 and I'm just 1 or 2 drops from being just ducky in T6. WD will always be my homie, but damn I'm jealous of you DH's being so OP.

BTW - at this point I may never get smk unless someone literally gives me one. My first T6 rift I got both furnace and wormwood, with download carrying us as an M6 DH.


----------



## Cryosis00

Legendary drop gods have so far not been to kind to me quite yet in Season 2.

Going to spam Rifts for keys all night tonight.

Shame there is a new EXP bug introduced to the game. Hope it gets patched soon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Legendary drop gods have so far not been to kind to me quite yet in Season 2.
> 
> Going to spam Rifts for keys all night tonight.
> 
> Shame there is a new EXP bug introduced to the game. Hope it gets patched soon.


I don't see how you can call XP gear working like it should a bug.









If Blizzard thought it was bad, they would have fixed it in the hotfix update right before S2 launch. We've been given the green light on XP gear in grifts, I don't expect it to go away... if anything they will patch it to work like that everywhere else too. It's nice that red gems and leorics rings aren't completely useless, and you now have to actually decide between dps and experience.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Legendary drop gods have so far not been to kind to me quite yet in Season 2.
> 
> Going to spam Rifts for keys all night tonight.
> 
> Shame there is a new EXP bug introduced to the game. Hope it gets patched soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how you can call XP gear working like it should a bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Blizzard thought it was bad, they would have fixed it in the hotfix update right before S2 launch. We've been given the green light on XP gear in grifts, I don't expect it to go away... if anything they will patch it to work like that everywhere else too. It's nice that red gems and leorics rings aren't completely useless, and you now have to actually decide between dps and experience.
Click to expand...

can you please explain in plain engrish how exactly you are gearing for exp? I would like to do the same til ~ 300 para


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> can you please explain in plain engrish how exactly you are gearing for exp? I would like to do the same til ~ 300 para


he's grifting with rubies in his helm. It multiplies at a higher percentage because of the way grifts work.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> can you please explain in plain engrish how exactly you are gearing for exp? I would like to do the same til ~ 300 para
> 
> 
> 
> he's grifting with rubies in his helm. It multiplies at a higher percentage because of the way grifts work.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I assume the crown doubles the extra exp too?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> he's grifting with rubies in his helm. It multiplies at a higher percentage because of the way grifts work.


Whats going on is for some reason in regular bounties/rifts, the %xp bonus from gear just gets added on to your game bonus. So in torment 6 you get 1600% XP bonus- add in borns set for 20% xp, and you only end up with a total boost of 1620%. Next to useless.

In greater rifts, there is no multiplier, you just straight get the XP from the grift, and it's higher the higher the grift is. This makes 20% bonus experience actually give you 20% more experience overall.. If you wear a bunch of items and get a total of 100%, you should be getting exactly double the XP of someone with no gear.

There really is no bug here, the way Grifts give XP makes your bonus experience items actually effective.


----------



## inedenimadam

I will give it a shot. I have to get these kiddos to bed and I will be on for a long session tonight. M6 was quick to come, but the jewelry and rucksack are being a pain. I will get it though.


----------



## Crazy9000

I can't get the tiki mask. SMK came before I even hit 70... I'm close to 10k bloodshards, and have spent all but 50 on helms.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well add me to the list, just re-installed it. cyanmcleod#1882


----------



## SirWaWa

did they nerf rrog drop rates in 2.1?
there not dropping no where as frequently as before... seems to be coincidentally worse when seasons started (playing non-seasons)


----------



## kremtok

They reduced RORG drops a while back. Nothing to do with seasons as far as I know.


----------



## The LAN Man

The wonder twins don't have work Thursday so it'll be a long game day


----------



## inedenimadam

gratz crazy on #1 4 man!


----------



## Crazy9000

Nothing lasts long with how much gear people are getting, but I got a screenshot.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nothing lasts long with how much gear people are getting, but I got a screenshot.


Man that is sick. Then a few of us in the clan managed a five hundreth'n'something place in 4 player.....

I am now rolling on an M6 DH and a T6 ready WD, so I can probably help anyone who needs it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nothing lasts long with how much gear people are getting, but I got a screenshot.


I felt good about the 39 we pulled off last night. I am going to hit you up when I hit a wall with my gems


----------



## sepheroth003

Been busy grinding away. Have a 70 DH, paragon 127 in S2. I got my Kridershot yesterday, not ancient but it's not terrible.

Haven't dropped a single Marauders piece yet, even though we are running T6 almost exclusively.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Man that is sick. Then a few of us in the clan managed a five hundreth'n'something place in 4 player.....
> 
> I am now rolling on an M6 DH and a T6 ready WD, so I can probably help anyone who needs it.


I should probably roll-up a z-sader; the benefit of a well played sader in 4p grifts outweighs a 3rd DH. My WD is starting to get fun, so I'm not sure how fast I'll get around to this.









I've been fighting some gnarly flu that has kept me exhausted too, so I haven't really been able to pull any all nighters. After the kids go down and I watch a little of the tube I'm ready for fuggin' bed.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Man that is sick. Then a few of us in the clan managed a five hundreth'n'something place in 4 player.....
> 
> I am now rolling on an M6 DH and a T6 ready WD, so I can probably help anyone who needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> I should probably roll-up a z-sader; the benefit of a well played sader in 4p grifts outweighs a 3rd DH. My WD is starting to get fun, so I'm not sure how fast I'll get around to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fighting some gnarly flu that has kept me exhausted too, so I haven't really been able to pull any all nighters. After the kids go down and I watch a little of the tube I'm ready for fuggin' bed.
Click to expand...

My DH should be able to rush anyone to 70 now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Tried out the XP gem for powerleveling myself this morning... it works great until about level 45, then the fact that your only good piece of gear is the weapon starts to catch up with you. I managed to struggle up to level 55 and things started going quite slow then, so I ran a T6 rift with lemans to get 64 before I had to leave for work.

Will be nice to have the DH and be helpful on T6 runs, as you don't really need a zDPS WD.. and at the speed we're running them, DPS WD = zDPS WD.


----------



## Rickles

I threw together a zbarb with gear I had in my stash, that got me through about 10 T6 rifts, got 4p raekors now, might be able to shift a little more towards damage again.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I should probably roll-up a z-sader; the benefit of a well played sader in 4p grifts outweighs a 3rd DH. My WD is starting to get fun, so I'm not sure how fast I'll get around to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fighting some gnarly flu that has kept me exhausted too, so I haven't really been able to pull any all nighters. After the kids go down and I watch a little of the tube I'm ready for fuggin' bed.


You should make a zdps sader me and stealth have been trying out different combos +2DH and no one jn the clan has a sader yet at least a good one. I definitely want to pass a 40 by the end of the week.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I should probably roll-up a z-sader; the benefit of a well played sader in 4p grifts outweighs a 3rd DH. My WD is starting to get fun, so I'm not sure how fast I'll get around to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fighting some gnarly flu that has kept me exhausted too, so I haven't really been able to pull any all nighters. After the kids go down and I watch a little of the tube I'm ready for fuggin' bed.
> 
> 
> 
> You should make a zdps sader me and stealth have been trying out different combos +2DH and no one jn the clan has a sader yet at least a good one. I definitely want to pass a 40 by the end of the week.
Click to expand...

I got my sader to 70 last night, I think twinkle will to. Maybe you two can carry us and we can gear share to get them both ready to go. I figure might as well be ready for the smk to drop on stealths dh because of his luck.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I got my sader to 70 last night, I think twinkle will to. Maybe you two can carry us and we can gear share to get them both ready to go. I figure might as well be ready for the smk to drop on stealths dh because of his luck.


So Stealth got his Tiki mask and we just did a 40 and passed so I'm feeling pretty good about that. We still need to do a 3 man but I think if Eden comes on I'll give that a try.

Also, I don't have to be back at work for another 32 hours so I'll be on a bit


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I got my sader to 70 last night, I think twinkle will to. Maybe you two can carry us and we can gear share to get them both ready to go. I figure might as well be ready for the smk to drop on stealths dh because of his luck.
> 
> 
> 
> So Stealth got his Tiki mask and we just did a 40 and passed so I'm feeling pretty good about that. We still need to do a 3 man but I think if Eden comes on I'll give that a try.
> 
> Also, I don't have to be back at work for another 32 hours so I'll be on a bit
Click to expand...

I will be on tonight for sure. I had to take the wife to the hospital for kidney stones this morning, so my day play is pretty much shot between her and all the kids.

I did a pub 40 last night and missed by like 15 seconds, and that was with a DH with 4 piece and a WD that didn't lock it down.

Edit: I still have not found a gift! Today, I can feel it!


----------



## yahu

^ugh, I feel your pain (tho not as high a level as you guys). I have not found a gift yet; running around with a base dmg rolled ancient with no friggin' socket is painful still. I can definitely do T5 but T6 just takes a bit too long to be considered efficient.

I have been fighting somethin' fierce. I pretty much curled up into a ball and was out for 12 hours last night. At one point I remember waking up enough to realize where I was and whut time/day it was. At that point I would have had what I consider enough sleep for the night (3hrs) but I couldn't even bring myself to try and turn on the PC before I was out again.

Sader is pretty easy to roll up. You really just need the shield (and a crown, which I already have). I'll get to him soon. They aren't as easy as the WD to run, especially since you can really screw the WD's lock if you aren't careful, but once you have a good WD/Sader combo that works together efficiently, it makes things nice for the muscle.


----------



## The LAN Man

New record for three and four mans today now the lowest is a 2 man at level 40


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> New record for three and four mans today now the lowest is a 2 man at level 40


Thanks for having me part of that

and

2 mil sheet!


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for having me part of that
> 
> and
> 
> 2 mil sheet!


No worries man my goal is to hit a 50 by the end of the month


----------



## StealthSkull

just because it won't stay up there that long lol


----------



## The LAN Man

You're right it won't


----------



## Rickles

Still hunting down my RRoG... until then I only have 4/5 raekors.

Can't decide what element to go with my barbie. Any tips would be appreciated.

Still sharding for Vile wards and I have way to many weapons to choose from.

Currently using an ancient howling fjord cutter (I used a gift on) and a thunderfury. I can get up to around 1 mil sheet when all my buffs are maxed and I finally got depth diggers so frenzy does like 138% damage now.

My toughness is around 14mil, should I be looking to raise that or just build for damage?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Still hunting down my RRoG... until then I only have 4/5 raekors.
> 
> Can't decide what element to go with my barbie. Any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Still sharding for Vile wards and I have way to many weapons to choose from.
> 
> Currently using an ancient howling fjord cutter (I used a gift on) and a thunderfury. I can get up to around 1 mil sheet when all my buffs are maxed and I finally got depth diggers so frenzy does like 138% damage now.
> 
> My toughness is around 14mil, should I be looking to raise that or just build for damage?


Physical - pretty much need Pain Enhancer with the recent changes and physical buffs the gem and damage from Battle Rage (Bloodshed) explosions. For the weapon you'll want a 2H (Furnace or Heart Slaughter, until you get these you can derp around with Maximus, Schaefer's or whatever 2H you have) - Raekor's (and the damage over time gems) deal your weapon damage x% and since 2Hs can roll way higher damage than 1H (with 1H these damage over time effects only take your main hand into account and ignore the other 1H) there is no dual wield combo that makes up for the damage loss (though on paper your damage number may look higher). Higher Greater Rifts you need some defense (depending how geared you are, can start to feel squishy around 30-40+) so you'll want all Diamonds in your armor, I've seen some Barbs even rocking a Unity/SoJ combo instead of RoRG/SoJ/Leoric's Crown for that extra bit of survival. Once you've mastered the build a bit/understand survival you can try Rubies and decide which style suits you better (riskier with Ruby vs safer with Diamond).


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh, hey again thread!

I've spent 30-something hours with my S2 DH already and I planned to go Physical/Cold..... Well, I'm at 95% Fire damage right now.









Still waiting for a Kridershot, currently running with a 20% fire Balefire Caster with 2750-ish DPS (used a Ramaldni on it). About 1.7M fire DPS unbuffed but started playing with a Barb & WD that supersupport me so I'll trade some toughness in for more DPS.
My only ancient is a Bombardier, alas.

Oh, I got a very decent SoJ last night, 444 dex, max elite, 20% fire (rerolled so I can use it with different specs) and a socket.
So far we can do 39, 40 is possible if we're lucky. I only wish I could play more, haha.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Physical - pretty much need Pain Enhancer with the recent changes and physical buffs the gem and damage from Battle Rage (Bloodshed) explosions.


I was really thinking about that, because charging through everything with a Tfury sends lightning and crits everywhere..

I've also got one of the bul kathos swords ancient with a socket, would it be worth gifting and rerolling that current socket to LoH?

Here is my profile.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Rickles-1849/hero/57548609

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Crazy9000

Here's a look at the next patch. The development plan is to release this in the gap between S2 and S3, so there will be a PTR during season 2. Since it's a big patch, I expect a long PTR.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17989719/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> 
> You're right it won't


Come at me bro!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got a kridershot, cindercoat, and Mara gloves for my dh right after hitting lev 70, not bad for my first couple hours on s2


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Come at me bro!


This made my morning


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh, hey again thread!
> 
> I've spent 30-something hours with my S2 DH already and I planned to go Physical/Cold..... Well, I'm at 95% Fire damage right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for a Kridershot, currently running with a 20% fire Balefire Caster with 2750-ish DPS (used a Ramaldni on it). About 1.7M fire DPS unbuffed but started playing with a Barb & WD that supersupport me so I'll trade some toughness in for more DPS.
> My only ancient is a Bombardier, alas.


That was pretty much my plan as well. Physical until my buddy convinced me to go cold. I enjoyed cold, it's great for solo. I have a decent non ancient Entryu.

I got a decent Kridershot and cindercoat, been playing 3s or 4s with a couple really high tiered monks so I am fire right now. It's fun, I just think it will be bad for solo play. I just got my Mara's 4 piece set last night (4 piece without RoRG, 5 with) and this is my first DH. So things are starting to get interesting.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Here's a look at the next patch. The development plan is to release this in the gap between S2 and S3, so there will be a PTR during season 2. Since it's a big patch, I expect a long PTR.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/17989719/


Looks like good stuff, they left out their nerfs....so still lots to add lol. Also if this season is 10 months plus a ptr I am probably not coming back for season 3.


----------



## Rickles

Personally I'd like to see 4 seasons a year, just like in michigan

winter, construction, fishing, and hunting.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I was really thinking about that, because charging through everything with a Tfury sends lightning and crits everywhere..
> 
> I've also got one of the bul kathos swords ancient with a socket, would it be worth gifting and rerolling that current socket to LoH?
> 
> Here is my profile.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Rickles-1849/hero/57548609
> 
> Thanks for the help guys!


1h weapons are not good for barbs. There are 3 weapons you can think of gifting, and hopefully wait for ancient versions:

1. Maximus
2. Heart slaughter
3. The Furnace

If you find extra gifts you can use them on a temp weapon, but hopefully it's at least an ancient 2h of some sort.

You actually have enough Raekors to use the build. Copy this barb as much as possible, and your damage will skyrocket. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/AhaShake-1573/hero/54992548.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Come at me bro!


I'm more okay with you being ahead of me. Stealth not so much. Don't worry I'll get it back once I sign on tonight.


----------



## yahu

^I hope you were slow-rolling that 34 @12+ min to catch a 35 @ 7.5 min

I did the responsible thing last night and tried to get more sleep. I know...boo me.







I plan to paly as much as I can this weekend. We'll see what the wife and kids think of that plan.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hope you were slow-rolling that 34 @12+ min to catch a 35 @ 7.5 min
> 
> I did the responsible thing last night and tried to get more sleep. I know...boo me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to paly as much as I can this weekend. We'll see what the wife and kids think of that plan.


I had a rift of solid exarchs and winged assassins. I spent more time dead than killing things.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Come at me bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more okay with you being ahead of me. Stealth not so much. Don't worry I'll get it back once I sign on tonight.
Click to expand...

Cool. I will leave it there until you do.


----------



## Sainesk

patch 2.2.0 looks like it could be good:

*-New sets and legs*

2 pictured leg abilities look lame, sets might be good no helltooth redesign mentioned though

*-quality of life improvements (like adding an icon that shows the number of active Sentries for the Demon Hunter)*

Yessssssss, in 4 man team it's a nightmare to see your sentries unless you count in your head + count down seconds left on first sentry plant

Not enough details to judge new goblins except mention of more gold (*yawn*)

*-Wings and pets no longer take up inventory space*

that's like another 22-45+ item slots right there for me since I can't stand moving items from hero to hero, unfortunately nowhere near enough space to make up for all the new gems and legs being added with seasons and this patch.


----------



## yahu

^did they mention anything about stacking gifts? Not that I've ever had enough to really need that, but it would be nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I had a rift of solid exarchs and winged assassins. I spent more time dead than killing things.


gd I hate those grifts, or an extremely nasty RG, or a combination of the two.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hope you were slow-rolling that 34 @12+ min to catch a 35 @ 7.5 min
> 
> I did the responsible thing last night and tried to get more sleep. I know...boo me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to paly as much as I can this weekend. We'll see what the wife and kids think of that plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rift of solid exarchs and winged assassins. I spent more time dead than killing things.
Click to expand...

Funny, so was my 7 1/2 minute 35 .


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hope you were slow-rolling that 34 @12+ min to catch a 35 @ 7.5 min
> 
> I did the responsible thing last night and tried to get more sleep. I know...boo me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to paly as much as I can this weekend. We'll see what the wife and kids think of that plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rift of solid exarchs and winged assassins. I spent more time dead than killing things.
Click to expand...

True story of every rift I solo on a dh.


----------



## Crazy9000

The videos of super packed zombie rifts are after opening 60 keys. Most rifts do have ranged or jumping mobs, you guys are probably getting average rifts







.


----------



## Cryosis00

Today was a good day.

Found 2 Unity, Gift and a Torch. Tomorrow I will try some solo Monk rift progression.


----------



## Rickles

Made it through a 30 with my DH friend, then had him boost me up a sader.

My barb and DH friend tried a 35 and every thing had fire chains and jailer, it took us like 30 minutes...

I'd die in like 3 ticks of fire chains and he would just get one shot by what we were thinking was jailer? He'd just fall over dead without a visible projectile hitting him, so we were assuming it was jailer. It was frustrating to say the least but I probably should have switched my build to go a little more defensive at that point.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, this just happened:


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, this just happened:


You so good.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, this just happened:


NICE!


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, this just happened:


HAX!

Combo Breaker!


----------



## inedenimadam

and then Stealth and I ripped through a 43.

Crazy good runs this morning.


----------



## The LAN Man

That's a real good run man congrats on the two man too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> That's a real good run man congrats on the two man too.


need some higher 3 and 4 now. you going to be on later ?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> need some higher 3 and 4 now. you going to be on later ?


I've got work in like 2 hours then I'll be off in 9 hours so I can play between then


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> need some higher 3 and 4 now. you going to be on later ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got work in like 2 hours then I'll be off in 9 hours so I can play between then
Click to expand...

So you are good to play in 2 hours? Hit me up!

Did you see Stealth got another SoJ?! Fire this time too.


----------



## JTHMfreak

In two sittings I got a full Mara set, ancient weapon, and a rrog( too bad it's for str though), not too terrible though


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So you are good to play in 2 hours? Hit me up!
> 
> Did you see Stealth got another SoJ?! Fire this time too.


I did noT see that and bo I go to work in 2 hours I'll be able to play until then but then I'll be back on 6 hours later


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> In two sittings I got a full Mara set, ancient weapon, and a rrog( too bad it's for str though), not too terrible though


I unfriend you.


----------



## Cybertox

*Microtransactions may be coming to Diablo 3 in non-American regions*


----------



## lemans81

I guess whatever....as long as its not pay to win, I could care less.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I guess whatever....as long as its not pay to win, I could care less.


Doesn't look like its coming to US servers. I have already paid ~100 bucks for Diablo 3 + Expansion, I am not going to be a happy customer if I dont get the full game.


----------



## Alex132

If it's cosmetic only, then eh w/e I guess.

I am not keen on the XP boost idea tho.


----------



## Rickles

What would you be able to buy that wouldn't be pay to win?

Transmogs or more special pets to follow you around? More bank space? Character slots?

My guess is that they would expand the free to play game and make functionality (character slots / bank slots) available for a premium. As I am sure that would help them out in internet cafes.

I more than broke even from vanilla (it even paid for my collectors edit.).


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The videos of super packed zombie rifts are after opening 60 keys. Most rifts do have ranged or jumping mobs, you guys are probably getting average rifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


okay, this has interested me since I love wiping trash mobs like that...
so you're saying this super zombie rift is random/luck?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Doesn't look like its coming to US servers. I have already paid ~100 bucks for Diablo 3 + Expansion, I am not going to be a happy customer if I dont get the full game.


no one has yet... among the million others


----------



## lemans81

Hey we are looking for a few new Officers for the clan, we are going to have nominations for these spots, you are welcome to nominate someone or nominate yourself. There are no real requirements for the position, ideally it will be someone who is active, likes to help others, and is at least somewhat knowledgeable on builds and basics of the game. You can send the nominations via pm to me, or if you like you can just post in here. We will be taking nominations for the next 7 days, then we will round all the names up and have a vote and pick the new officers from the top votes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Hey we are looking for a few new Officers for the clan, we are going to have nominations for these spots, you are welcome to nominate someone or nominate yourself. There are no real requirements for the position, ideally it will be someone who is active, likes to help others, and is at least somewhat knowledgeable on builds and basics of the game. You can send the nominations via pm to me, or if you like you can just post in here. We will be taking nominations for the next 7 days, then we will round all the names up and have a vote and pick the new officers from the top votes.


Way to kill the thread.


I Nominate 2 people:

(capreppy) NTXDragnSlyr#1527

(HeavyUser) HeavyUser#1312


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Hey we are looking for a few new Officers for the clan, we are going to have nominations for these spots, you are welcome to nominate someone or nominate yourself. There are no real requirements for the position, ideally it will be someone who is active, likes to help others, and is at least somewhat knowledgeable on builds and basics of the game. You can send the nominations via pm to me, or if you like you can just post in here. We will be taking nominations for the next 7 days, then we will round all the names up and have a vote and pick the new officers from the top votes.


I nominate lemans81


----------



## Rickles

I need to get back into the OCN clan


----------



## HeavyUser

Lol, don't nominate me! I rolled off fire elemental on my SOJ


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Lol, don't nominate me! I rolled off fire elemental on my SOJ


If you really don't want to do it, then please say so and I won't add you to the vote.


----------



## HeavyUser

Count me in I'll do whatever I can to help Lemons.


----------



## venom7

I need some help for either of the two...
Either someone could help me lvl up on season
or
get 47+trial keys at non season for high grifts.

Anyone could help me with my barb?
Much appreciated...


----------



## HeavyUser

I'd be more than happy to level you up in seasons, should take less than an hour to get you to 70. Are you apart of the clan?


----------



## venom7

venom7#2430

Thanks a lot for that bro.
Unfortunately someone invited me at the unity clan and i accepted the invitation few days ago.


----------



## Rickles

I can help level people up too, I am in the OCN chat and my btag should be posted somewhere in this thread.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Count me in I'll do whatever I can to help Lemons.


Turns out you have been banned from the site, kicked from the clan, and are scheduled to be stuffed into a small rocket and shot into the sun.

Freakin call me lemons....can't spell.....I am named after a car I hated...he can't even get it right....grumble grumble. ...


----------



## Rickles

Just going to throw this out there...

Definition of LEMAN

archaic
: sweetheart, lover; especially : mistress

Source: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/leman

P.S. Don't taze me


----------



## HeavyUser

Lemons just sounds better lover : )


----------



## lemans81

You think your insulting. ...but here is what my first car was. A 1989 Pontiac LeMans it had like 70 hp. So a delicious fruit or a sneaky lover sound better.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daewoo_LeMans#Daewoo_LeMans_.281986.E2.80.931994.29


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You think your insulting. ...but here is what my first car was. A 1989 Pontiac LeMans it had like 70 hp. So a delicious fruit or a sneaky lover sound better.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daewoo_LeMans#Daewoo_LeMans_.281986.E2.80.931994.29


*you're


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> *you're










right in the lemons!


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like I'm going to be working 10 hour days the next two weeks, plus at least one weekend day. R.I.P super paragon leveling







.

Made it to paragon 548 though, was good while it lasted.


----------



## yahu

okay, the lemons go-around, capped off with the grammar police, made me lol, I won't lie.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be working 10 hour days the next two weeks, plus at least one weekend day. R.I.P super paragon leveling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Made it to paragon 548 though, was good while it lasted.


Im going to the northern part of Korea so I might be losing my lvling too. Matters if its busy or not. I'm bringing up the old laptop that download lent me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be working 10 hour days the next two weeks, plus at least one weekend day. R.I.P super paragon leveling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Made it to paragon 548 though, was good while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to the northern part of Korea so I might be losing my lvling too. Matters if its busy or not. I'm bringing up the old laptop that download lent me.
Click to expand...

safe travels captain


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You think your insulting. ...but here is what my first car was. A 1989 Pontiac LeMans it had like 70 hp. So a delicious fruit or a sneaky lover sound better.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daewoo_LeMans#Daewoo_LeMans_.281986.E2.80.931994.29
> 
> 
> 
> *you're
Click to expand...

You're correct...sorry I was like 4 minutes from passing out for bed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> okay, the lemons go-around, capped off with the grammar police, made me lol, I won't lie.


Comcast Business Class.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be working 10 hour days the next two weeks, plus at least one weekend day. R.I.P super paragon leveling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Made it to paragon 548 though, was good while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to the northern part of Korea so I might be losing my lvling too. Matters if its busy or not. I'm bringing up the old laptop that download lent me.
Click to expand...

Be safe man.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm just going to be running hellfires all night tonight just trying to get a good one since I finally got a rorg with CHD hellfire is my next upgrade besides a SoJ with CHC


----------



## sepheroth003

Well I've literally not added any of you. When I go home from work (where I browse the forums), I don't think about work and just play. Completely forget to open this up at home.

I have a full M6 set now. Running a fire build using the RORG with a Cindercoat. Last night I just rolled off a socket on my non ancient Kridershot, got 10% damage and used a gift to put the socket back on. (I had two gifts). I also finally got my bombadiers, need MOAR sentries.

Running with a couple buddies the other day we completed GRIFT 35, could probably go higher now that I have bombadiers and actually used to play a DH now. Highest solo I've done is 29, that's when I was just running M4.


----------



## Rickles

Was playing on my DH 83% cold (no mauraders) and finally got a second gift to drop. Get on my barb to help my buddy (DH) level some gems, he gets a bombadiers and I got a furnace.

He crits for over 400 mil now, I crit for like 100 mil (charge) without WoTB on elites... all I need now are the raekors legs so I can put my leorics crown back on and get back to around 40% cooldown reduction.

Also, level 25 gem of ease is nuts.. You level fast then UI can keep up.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i need a gift and SoJ but i have not seen 1 yet


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> i need a gift and SoJ but i have not seen 1 yet


Got my first gift last night, but no sojs yet, I am paragon 315ish.


----------



## Rickles

No SoJ here either, my buddy got a great one at like paragon 5


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Was playing on my DH 83% cold (no mauraders) and finally got a second gift to drop. Get on my barb to help my buddy (DH) level some gems, he gets a bombadiers and I got a furnace.
> 
> He crits for over 400 mil now, I crit for like 100 mil (charge) without WoTB on elites... all I need now are the raekors legs so I can put my leorics crown back on and get back to around 40% cooldown reduction.
> 
> Also, level 25 gem of ease is nuts.. You level fast then UI can keep up.


I have full Raekors set but I play a Monk. Gotta love that loot for other classes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> i need a gift and SoJ but i have not seen 1 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first gift last night, but no sojs yet, I am paragon 315ish.
Click to expand...

Dont you guys know?

StealthSkull got all the SoJs, Blizzard doesnt have any more!


----------



## yahu

I finally got a gift...thanks to Download.







Moar importantly, I got an SMK to drop. Not a great one, but there isn't really such a thing as a bad one. Just need Tik mask (finally got a MoJ, and at 98% to boot) and xeph, and it will be on like konkey-dong!


----------



## HeavyUser

Nice!


----------



## sepheroth003

Another reason I'm playing fire, I got a fire SOJ.


----------



## cyanmcleod

am i the only one not playing seasons? i just cannot bring myself to make something i know will go away soon.


----------



## HeavyUser

Season 2 just started, its not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> am i the only one not playing seasons? i just cannot bring myself to make something i know will go away soon.


You know that all of your exp and gear get shifted to live server after season end right?


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You know that all of your exp and gear get shifted to live server after season end right?


yeah but then another season starts and you start all over. i already have the characters made from vanilla d3 so no point in having 2 of them.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> yeah but then another season starts and you start all over. i already have the characters made from vanilla d3 so no point in having 2 of them.


If the incentives in S2 don't interest you than stick with non season. The new gear opens up more play styles and I like the ability to play those new options as soon as possible. Which is the only reason I invest time into new seasons.

Blizzard really needs more character slots and more importantly stash space.


----------



## sugalumps

Fellow demon hunters what's the absolute best set up for cluster arrow?

So I have a decent cindercoat, an ancient etrayu with 20% cold damage, and two different ancient reaper wraps one with 19% physical and the other with 20% cold and also an ancient hellrack(xbow) with the same sheet dps as the etrayu. Are we supposed to use an xbow or a bow for cluster arrow? They are both basically the same, both about 900 agi 10% damage roll with the xbow obviously being slowing but hitting harder with each slower hit.

Should I use the cold cluster arrow with the 20% etrayu and 20% reaper wraps? Then use the fire spitfire turrets with my cindercoat?

Or fire cluster arrow with cindercoat meaning it costs 23% less to cast? Then the polar station turrets to slow and proc bane of the trapped.

Or physical cluster arrow with the 20% reaper wrap bonus and gamble for a marauder chest and use the polar station turrets again for slow.

Paragon 350 farming grift 34s for levels atm, hoping to push my grift soon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Fellow demon hunters what's the absolute best set up for cluster arrow?
> 
> So I have a decent cindercoat, an ancient etrayu with 20% cold damage, and two different ancient reaper wraps one with 19% physical and the other with 20% cold and also an ancient hellrack(xbow) with the same sheet dps as the etrayu. Are we supposed to use an xbow or a bow for cluster arrow? They are both basically the same, both about 900 agi 10% damage roll with the xbow obviously being slowing but hitting harder with each slower hit.
> 
> Should I use the cold cluster arrow with the 20% etrayu and 20% reaper wraps? Then use the fire spitfire turrets with my cindercoat?
> 
> Or fire cluster arrow with cindercoat meaning it costs 23% less to cast? Then the polar station turrets to slow and proc bane of the trapped.
> 
> Or physical cluster arrow with the 20% reaper wrap bonus and gamble for a marauder chest and use the polar station turrets again for slow.
> 
> Paragon 350 farming grift 34s for levels atm, hoping to push my grift soon.


Cluster arrow: Maelstorm doesn't have any chill effects, you have to use polar station for cull/trapped still.

Physical is probably the best build for solo, but cold is also viable. 2h crossbow is usually best, but if you have a good ancient bow you could make it work.

For groups you will want loaded for bear.


----------



## yahu

^^^I trust nothing that guys says about diablo...to be inaccurate.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> safe travels captain


Long travels 25mph for 70 miles lol thanks though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I finally got a gift...thanks to Download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moar importantly, I got an SMK to drop. Not a great one, but there isn't really such a thing as a bad one. Just need Tik mask (finally got a MoJ, and at 98% to boot) and xeph, and it will be on like konkey-dong!


Still want to cry. Thanks for the tips did a lvl 30 with ease but had to go to sleep so i stopped there.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Cluster arrow: Maelstorm doesn't have any chill effects, you have to use polar station for cull/trapped still.
> 
> Physical is probably the best build for solo, but cold is also viable. 2h crossbow is usually best, but if you have a good ancient bow you could make it work.
> 
> For groups you will want loaded for bear.


If going with cold u also need prides fall right? The helm


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> If going with cold u also need prides fall right? The helm


Prides fall or hexing pants are your options.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> If the incentives in S2 don't interest you than stick with non season. The new gear opens up more play styles and I like the ability to play those new options as soon as possible. Which is the only reason I invest time into new seasons.
> 
> Blizzard really needs more character slots and more importantly stash space.


I play seasons just cuz lemans makes me laugh, so worth it


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Fellow demon hunters what's the absolute best set up for cluster arrow?


I've used cold, fire, and physical all with success.

Since you have an ancient etrayu I would probably go cold. At least give it a try. I really like cold for solo play, fire for group.

I don't have ancient weapons yet, but I do have an etrayu with 20% cold and a kridershot. Generally I stick with fire and my kridershot.


----------



## Sainesk

Datamined info looks interesting, whirlwind barb could be fun/better but I doubt it'll compete with Raekor's, new wizard set may just pull ahead of firebirds and DH set does not seem to stand a chance against Marauders unless they really up the numbers here. I'm fairly curious on the microtrasactions - looks like they're bringing every flavor of wings, character portraits, stash space (you can buy at least another 5 tabs), character slots (at least another 8) and all this can be earned in game by collecting platinum to spend in the shop (or real money if you really want). Going to be like daily quests in Heroes of the Storm/Hearthstone I believe. As someone with a second account just for more character slots/stash space i'm a little jelly it's not coming to NA right away











Spoiler: 2.2 datamined info



*PTR Patch 2.2 Datamined!*

Patch 2.2 which was teased on Blizzcon 2014 and in a recent blog post has appeared on the PTR servers and we've begun datamining! The PTR files can already be downloaded through the launcher.










*The following information is datamined and may contain errors! None of this is official yet.*

We will be updating this post a lot while we continue datamining. New updates will be posted at the top, so check back often!

*New and Updated Set Bonuses*


*Wrath of the Wastes 2 pieces:* [Rend deals 400% increased damage.]
*Wrath of the Wastes 4 pieces:* [Rend lasts 400% longer.]
*Wrath of the Wastes 6 pieces:* [Whirlwind deals 400% increased damage to enemies affected by your Rend.]


*Delsere's Magnum Opus 2 pieces:* [Casting Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile or Shock Pulse reduces the cooldown of Slow Time by 1 |4second:seconds;.]
*Delsere's Magnum Opus 4 pieces:* [Enemies affected by your Slow Time take 1250% weapon damage every second.]
*Delsere's Magnum Opus 6 pieces:* [Enemies affected by your Slow Time take 500% more damage from your Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile and Shock Pulse abilities.]


*Unhallowed Essence 2 pieces:* [Your generators also generate 1 Discipline.]
*Unhallowed Essence 4 pieces:* [Gain 40% damage reduction for 4 seconds if no enemy is within 10 yards of you.]
*Unhallowed Essence 6 pieces:* [Your generators and Multishot deal 10% increased damage for every point of Discipline you have.]


*Roland's Legacy 2 pieces:* [Every use of Shield Bash and Sweep Attack reduces the cooldowns of your Laws and Defensive Skills by 1 second.]
*Roland's Legacy 4 pieces:* [Increase the damage of Shield Bash and Sweep Attack by 500%.]


*Raiment of a Thousand Storms 2 pieces:* [Your Spirit Generators have 25% increased attack speed and 500% increased damage.]
*Raiment of a Thousand Storms 4 pieces:* [Increases the weapon damage of Dashing Strike to 5000%.]
*Raiment of a Thousand Storms 6 pieces:* [Dashing Strike spends 50 Spirit, but refunds a Charge when it does.]


*Guardian's Jeopardy 2 pieces:* [+250 Vitality] [Regenerates 8000 Life per Second] UP FROM 2000


*Zunimassa's Haunt 6 pieces:* [Enemies hit by your Mana spenders take 100% more damage from your pets for 4 seconds.]


*Inna's Mantra 6 pieces:* [Mystic Ally casts Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Seven-Sided Strike, and Wave of Light when you do.]


*Inna's Mantra 2 pieces:* [Increase the passive effect of your Mystic Ally and the base passive effect of your Mantra by 100%.]


*Tal Rasha's Elements 2 pieces:* [Damaging enemies with Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning will cause a Meteor of the same damage type to fall from the sky. There is an 8 second cooldown for each damage type.]
*Tal Rasha's Elements 4 pieces:* [Attacks increase your resistance to that damage type by 100% for 6 seconds.]
*Tal Rasha's Elements 6 pieces:* [Attacks increase your damage by 75% for 3 seconds. Arcane, Cold, Fire, and Lightning attacks each add one stack. Adding a stack refreshes the duration.]


*Immortal King's Call 2 pieces:* [Call of the Ancients last until they die.]
*Immortal King's Call 4 pieces:* [Call of the Ancients' melee attacks also deal 600% weapon damage in a 15 yard radius.]
*Immortal King's Call 6 pieces:* [Increase the duration of your Wrath of the Berserker by [0.5|1|] |4second:seconds; every time an Ancient deals damage.]


*Natalya's Vengeance 4 pieces:* [The cooldown of Rain of Vengeance is reduced by 2 seconds every time you cast a primary skill and by 3 seconds every time you cast a Hatred spender.]
*Natalya's Vengeance 6 pieces:* [Rain of Vengeance deals 800% increased damage.]

*New Legendary and Possible set Bonus Strings*

*Disclaimer:* Item Passives are usually put on Rings for the sake of testing - chances are these will be put on other gear/armor slots for the final version.
*Warning: also bear in mind we cannot tell as of now which of these are "revamped set bonuses", and any of these affixes/strings could be part of those!!!*


*Some pre-existing affixes that are already items have been re-added with a new ID. This might mean their values are getting buffed, or they are being brought back for this Patch (from beta).*

*ItemPassivePowerDescriptions*

*Barbarian*


*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_025 -* Enemies hit by your Furious Charge take [VALUE]% weapon damage over 3 seconds.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_026 -* The first enemy hit by Furious Charge takes [VALUE]% additional damage.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_027 - *Increase the duration of your Wrath of the Berserker by [VALUE] seconds every time an Ancient deals damage.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_032 - *Wrath of the Berserker gains the effect of every rune.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_043 - *Ground Stomp causes an Avalanche.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_048 -* Call of the Ancients' melee attacks also deal [VALUE% weapon damage in a 15 yard radius.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_004 -* Increase the damage of Whirlwind by [VALUE]% weapon damage.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_001 -* Rend lasts [VALUE]% longer.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_002 -* Rend deals [VALUE]% increased damage.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_003 -* Whirlwind deals [VALUE]% increased damage to enemies affected by your Rend.

*Wizard*


*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_028 - *Attacks increase your damage by [VALUE]% for 3 seconds. Arcane, Cold, Fire, and Lightning attacks each add one stack. Adding a stack refreshes the duration.
*ItemPassive_Unique_914_x1 -* [VALUE]% chance on being hit to release a Frost Nova.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_037 - *Increase the damage of Meteor by 100%. When your Meteor hits 3 or less enemies, the damage is increased by [VALUE]%.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_013 -* Casting Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile or Shock Pulse reduces the cooldown of Slow Time by [VALUE] seconds.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_015 -* Slow Time gains the effect of every rune.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_012 -* Enemies affected by your Slow Time take [VALUE]% more damage from your Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile and Shock Pulse abilities.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_010 -* Enemies affected by your Slow Time take [VALUE]% weapon damage every second.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_050 -* Your Fire Signature Spells cause up to 3 enemies to explode, dealing [VALUE]% weapon damage as Fire to enemies within 10 yards.

*Monk*


*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_029 - *Mystic Ally casts Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Seven-Sided Strike, and Wave of Light when you do.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_033 -* Increases the weapon damage of Dashing Strike to [VALUE]%.
*ItemPassive_Unique_915_x1 -* Seven-Sided Strike performs an additional seven strikes.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_034 -* Your Spirit Generators reduce your damage taken by [VALUE]% for 3 seconds.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_049 -* Increase the passive effect of your Mystic Ally and the base passive effect of your Mantra by [{VALUE1}*100]%.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_022 -* Your Spirit Generators have 25% increased attack speed and [VALUE]% increased damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_541_x1 -* Your Spirit Generators generate [VALUE]% more Spirit.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_021 -* Dashing Strike spends [VALUE] Spirit, but refunds a Charge when it does.

*Witch Doctor*


*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_030 -* Enemies hit by your Mana spenders take [VALUE]% more damage from your pets for 4 seconds.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_035 -* Summon a Fetish Sycophant when you hit with a Mana spender.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_041 -* Gargantuan instead summons three smaller gargantuans each more powerful than before.

*Crusader*


*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_039 -* Increase the damage of Shield Bash and Sweep Attack by [VALUE]%.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_040 -* Every use of Shield Bash and Sweep Attack reduces the cooldowns of your Laws and Defensive Skills by 1 second.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_042 -* When your Shield Bash hits 3 or less enemies, its damage is increased by [VALUE]% and 50% of its Wrath Cost is refunded.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_045 -* Justice spawns a Blessed Hammer when it hits an enemy.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_046 -* Slash attacks in all directions.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_047 -* Blocks release forward a Fires of Heaven.

*Demon Hunter*


*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_031 -* Rain of Vengeance deals [VALUE]% increased damage.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_005 -* Your generators and Multishot deal [VALUE]% increased damage for every point of Discipline you have.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_007 -* Your generators also generate [VALUE] Discipline.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_017 -* Multishot hits enemies below [VALUE]% health twice.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_020 -* Gain [VALUE]% damage reduction for 4 seconds if no enemy is within 10 yards of you.

*Misc*


*ItemPassive_Unique_916_x1 -* Chance on kill to raise a skeleton to fight for you. Upon accumulating 5 skeletons, they explode for 300% weapon damage and the sword transforms into Ashbringer for a short time. Attacking with Ashbringer burns your target for [VALUE]% weapon damage as Holy.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_036 -* Attacks increase your resistance to that damage type by [VALUE]% for 6 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_917_x1 -* Grants a [VALUE]% chance to block attacks. Blocked attacks inflict 20% less damage. After blocking an attack, your next attack inflicts 20% additional damage.
*ItemPassive_Unique_918_x1 -* Attacking enemies below [VALUE]% Life freezes them for 3 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_919_x1 -* Your skill cooldowns are reduced by [VALUE] seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_920_x1 -* Reduce the remaining cooldown of one of your skills by [VALUE] seconds each time you spend resource.
*ItemPassive_Unique_921_x1 -* Summons a Fallen Lunatic to your side every [VALUE] seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_922_x1 -* Chance to create an area of focused power on killing a monster. Damage is increased by [VALUE]% while standing in the area.
*ItemPassive_Unique_923_x1 -* After 5 consecutive non-critical hits, your chance to critically hit is increased to 100% for [VALUE] seconds.
*P2_ItemPassive_Unique_038 -* Gain [VALUE] increased damage to a single element for 5 seconds. This effect rotates through the elements available to your class in the following order: Arcane, Cold, Fire, Holy, Lightning, Physical, Poison.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Axe_1H_005_p2 -* [VALUE]% chance to Smite enemies for 1500-1800% weapon damage as Lightning when you hit them.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Belt_016_p2 -* Picking up a Health Globe increases your maximum Life by [VALUE]% for 30 seconds, stacking up to 5 times.
*ItemPassive_Unique_643_p2 -* Blocks have a chance of summoning a charging wolf that deals [VALUE]% weapon damage to all enemies it passes through.
*ItemPassive_Unique_597_p2 -* After falling below [VALUE]% Life, all attacks are guaranteed Critical Hits for 4 seconds.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Gem_018U_x1 -* Enemies you attack also take increased damage from allied players, followers, and pets.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Gem_019_x1 -* Gain [VALUE]% melee damage reduction.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Gem_019U_x1 -* While below [VALUE]% Life, you may move unhindered through enemies.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Gem_020_x1 -* Your overhealing from Life per Hit and Life per Second are applied as an absorb shield for up to [VALUE]% of your maximum Life.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Gem_021_x1 -* Your cold skills now apply chill effects and your chill effects now slow enemy movement by an additional [VALUE]%.
*ItemPassive_Unique_Gem_021U_x1 -* Gain [VALUE]% increased chance to critically strike chilled and frozen enemies.

*P2_Legendary_Potion_07 -* Restores [VALUE]% resource when used below 50% health. (up from 25% - change to Potion of Rejuvenation)

*Platinum / Premium Features (Not for NA/EU)*

A LOT of new strings have been added relating to their new system. We a re going to hand pick the most interesting ones. Please remember that these features WILL NOT be going live in NA or EU.










*Platinum - General*


DailyFirst: [PH]Daily First
DailyFirst_TreasureGoblin: [PH]You killed a Treasure Goblin!
DailyFirst_BossKill: [PH]You killed a boss!
SignificantKill_Title: [PH]Significant Kill
SignificantKill_Details: [PH]You killed something Significant!
BuyStashTabFromStore: [PH]Buy new tab from store
RequiresPremiumPass: Enchanting Requires Premium Package
RequiresPremiumOrAdventurePass: Enchanting requires Premium Package or Adventure Pass
BuyPremiumPassFromStore: [PH]Buy Premium Package
DailyFirst_Bounty: [PH]Daily First Bounty Set
Platinum_Achievement: [PH]Platinum Achievement


*PurchaseHeroSlot string1 -* Buy Hero Slot
*PurchaseTextPremiumPass -* Requires the Premium Package. In order to play as the Crusader you must own the Premium Package.
*PurchaseTextCrusaderPass -* Requires the Crusader Pass. In order to play as the Crusader you must own the Crusader Pass or the Premium Package.

*BnetStore_PremiumPassSubtitle:* Gain Premium benefits! Premium Package includes the following:
*BnetStorePremiumPass_StashSpaceAd:* 4 Additional Stash Tabs regularly: {s1}
*BnetStorePremiumPass_CharacterSlotAd:* 8 Additional Character Slots regularly: {s1}
*BnetStorePremiumPass_FlexBundleInfo:* Your previous purchases have discounted Premium Package for you.
*BnetStore_ResendSMS:* Resend SMS Code
*BnetStorePremiumPass_PortraitFrameAd:* Face of Death Portrait frame - exclusive to the Premium Package.
*BnetStorePremiumPass_AdventureModeSubtitle:* Lifetime Access
*BnetStorePremiumPass_AdventureModeTitle:* Adventure Mode
*BnetStore_CharacterSlotSubTitle:* Purchase Character Slots and test your mettle with the various classes of Sanctuary.
*BnetStore_CharacterSlotHelpText:* Purchase up to 3 additional Character Slots.
*BnetStore_StashTabSubTitle:* Purchase Individual Stash Tabs to increase your capacity to store items.
*BnetStore_StashTabHelpText:* Purchase up to 5 additional Stash Tabs.
*BnetStore_RentalItemDescription:* This item can be rented for {s1} {s2}
*BnetStore_StashTabOwned:* You have {s1} Stash |4Tab:Tabs
*BnetStore_OwnedRentalItemDescription:* You are renting this item. It will expire in {s1} {s2}
*BnetStore_ResendNetEasePin:* Resend NetEase Pin
*BnetStoreBoostsIcon_XPText:* 25% Experience Boost
*BnetStoreBoostsIcon_BSText:* 25% Blood Shard Boost
*BnetStoreBoostsIcon_GFText:* 25% Gold Find Boost
*BnetStore_Characterslot_PremiumPassRefer:* Want more? Purchasing the Premium Package will grant 8 additional Character Slots!
*BnetStore_StashTab_PremiumPassRefer:* Want more? Purchasing the Premium Package will grant 4 additional Stash Tabs!
*BnetStore_AdventurePassDescriptionDefault:* Unlock your platinum earning potential with the first bounty of the day, while enjoying Adventure Mode, Act V and the Mystic.

*Cosmetic Item Descriptions*


*Cosmetic_Pet_thousandPounder:* He's a tiny bundle of pudgy horror, and he'll be your friend!
*Cosmetic_Pet_FallenHound_Skeletal:* Please don't feed the skeleton.
*Cosmetic_Wings_Red:* [PH]These stylish red wings look great with black and silver.
*Cosmetic_Wings_Blue:* [PH]Stylish blue wings.
*Cosmetic_Wings_Imperius:* [PH]Fashioned in the likeness of the angel Imperius, these wings represent those who fight with Valor.
*Cosmetic_Wings_Bug:* [PH]A pair of wings a Zerg queen could love.
*Cosmetic_Wings_angel_flame_cyan:* [PH]Equip yourself with this adornment of azure light.
*Cosmetic_Wings_angel_flame_orange:* Your enemies will see you coming from far away, and have time to be afraid.
*Cosmetic_Wings_angel_twoTone_gold:* Their golden glow hints at the magnificence of the Heavens.
*Cosmetic_Wings_angel_twoTone_greyscale:* Their silvery shine evokes the strength of a mortal knight.
*Cosmetic_Wings_angel_twoTone_purple:* [PH] These majestic wings began showing up after the shattering of the Worldstone.
*Cosmetic_Wings_bat:* You are so pure that you can wear the wings of a demon with no fear of corruption.
*Cosmetic_Wings_demonic_blackBlue:* Their ominous aura speaks of horrors unseen.
*Cosmetic_Wings_demonic_blackCyan:* [PH] The energies of Sanctuary are reflected by these wings.
*Cosmetic_Wings_demonic_blackRed:* [PH] Express your fury and wrath with these badass wings.
*Cosmetic_Wings_demonic_blackYellow:* [PH] For the whimsical, the surprising, or simply to show off.
*Cosmetic_WoD_Flag:* [PH]Earned for pre-ordering World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_01:* Are you angelic enough?
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_02:* Wear the twin sickles of the Angel of Death.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_03:* For the necromancer at heart.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_04:* Because you're prickly.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_05:* Iron has always been a sign of strength.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_06:* Shows your burning fury.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_07:* Colored glass used in the halls of the ancients.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_08:* This glass reflects your power.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_09:* Glass stained with the blood of your enemies.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_10:* Only the bravest of heroes are confident enough to wear yellow glass.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_11:* Reveals that you follow your own rules.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_12:* Some cultures regard this as the color of royalty.
*Cosmetic_Portrait_Frame_13:* It's like a party on your head!
*Cosmetic_Pet_teddyBear_01:* Even the fiercest hero can use the friendship of a tattered teddy bear.
*Cosmetic_Pet_fallenHound_01:* Trusty canine companion. He probably won't bite your leg off.
*cos_pennant_01:* Show that you are old school.
*cos_pennant_02:* Celebrate a classic.
*cos_pennant_03:* The Heavens fell, and you were there.
*cos_pennant_04:* You fought Death, and you survived.
*cos_pennant_05:* Baal was serious business, and so are you.
*Platinum_Purchase_01:* It glitters in the firelight.
*Platinum_Purchase_02:* Stolen from a demon's stash.
*Platinum_Purchase_03:* So cold it numbs your fingers.
*Platinum_Purchase_04:* Hell's Quartermaster is still looking for this.
*Platinum_Purchase_05:* Crusted with blood, but it should wash right off.
*Platinum_Purchase_06:* From Diablo's private collection.
*PremiumPass_Crusader:* Impenetrable armor, gleaming weapons, and heavy damage. The crusader is armored by faith and driven by duty.
*PremiumPass_AdventureMode:* Explore the world of Sanctuary in an endlessly challenging mode. Unlock Bounties and Nephalem Rifts to earn new legendary rewards not available anywhere else. Challenge yourself with Greater Rifts to slay the hardest monsters and earn glory.
*PremiumPass_ActV:* Save the world from Malthael and the forces of death in a brand new act.
*AdventurePass_3Day:* So good that even an angel would consider stealing it.
*AdventurePass_7Day:* Malthael could end the world in less time.
*AdventurePass_30Day:* Live large, play larger.
*AdventurePass_Main:* Unlock your platinum earning potential with the first bounty of the day, while enjoying Adventure Mode, Act V and the Mystic.
*DefaultPortrait_Description:* The portrait frame for your current level. Watch it change as you level up!
*PremiumPass_Main:* Own Adventure Mode, the Crusader, and Act V.

*H2OLayout*


WeeklyChallengeInstructions: Click on the Rift Portal to start a new Weekly Challenge run.
WeeklyChallengeBonusObjective: Bonus: Kill the Rift Guardian to earn a spot on the Weekly Challenge leaderboard.
DeathMenuRestartWeeklyChallenge: Restart Weekly Challenge
PlatinumPickup: +{s1} Platinum

*Loadscreen Tips - Free To Play*


TIP001: [PH] Platinum can be used to buy goods in the store
TIP002: [PH] Platinum can be earned in-game in multiple ways
TIP003: [PH] Platinum can be earned every day by killing your first boss in Story or a Rift
TIP004: [PH] Platinum can be earned every day by finding and killing your first Treasure Goblin
TIP005: [PH] Platinum can be earned every day by completing your first bounty set of the day
TIP006: [PH] Have you come across the Treasure Goblin named the "Chisler" yet? He will drop Platinum and he flees
TIP007: [PH] Every achievement will earn you some amount of Platinum
TIP008: [PH] Some achievements are worth a lot of Platinum. Have you earned any yet?
TIP009: [PH] A great way to distinguish yourself is through Pets, Pennants, Wings and Portrait Frames
TIP010: [PH] Keep an eye on the featured items in the Store for new deals

*Class Skill Changes*

*Barbarian*


Nerves of Steel - Fatal damage instead reduces you to 15% Life. For 3 seconds afterward, you take 95% reduced damage and are immune to all control-impairing effects. / This effect may occur once every 60 seconds.
Call of the Ancients
Ancients' Blessing: Each point of Fury you spend heals you and your Ancients for 966 Life.
Duty to the Clan: Enemies hit by the Ancients are Chilled for 2 seconds and have 10% increased chance to be Critically Hit. / The Ancients' damage turns into Lightning. (from Cold)

*Monk*


Near Death Experience When receiving fatal damage, you instead restore 35% Life and 35% Spirit and are immune to damage and control impairing effects for 2 seconds. / This effect may occur once every 60 seconds.
*WitchDoctor*


Fetish Sycophants When you hit enemies with your spells, you have up to a 15% (up from 10) chance to summon a dagger-wielding Fetish to fight by your side for 60 seconds.
Hex Cooldown: 15 seconds / Summon a Fetish Shaman for 12 seconds that will hex *groups of* enemies into chickens. Hexed enemies are unable to perform offensive actions and take 10% additional damage.
*Wizard*


Slow Time Cooldown: 15 seconds / Invoke a bubble of warped time and space *at your target location up to 60 yards away* for 15 seconds, reducing enemy attack speed by 20% and movement speed by 60%. This bubble also slows the speed of enemy projectiles by 90%.
Time Warp : Enemies caught in the bubble of warped time take 15% (up from 10) more damage.
Point of No Return : Enemies that enter or leave the Slow Time area are stunned for 1 second (down from 3).
*Exhaustion*: Enemies caught by Slow Time deal 25% less damage.


----------



## sepheroth003

Wow might have to make a season wizard now, that build looks really fun/interesting.

I'm actually disappointed the store won't be coming to NA. I would have thrown a few bucks at it to help blizzard stay interested in supporting diablo.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hi all! Long-time Diablo fan here but I've just recently (last fall) gotten into Diablo III. I really enjoy it and love the heck out of my wizard. I made a season 2 wizard and I would love to play with this group, I look forward to meeting all of you! My battle.net tag is LazarusIV#1750, add me if you will please!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hi all! Long-time Diablo fan here but I've just recently (last fall) gotten into Diablo III. I really enjoy it and love the heck out of my wizard. I made a season 2 wizard and I would love to play with this group, I look forward to meeting all of you! My battle.net tag is LazarusIV#1750, add me if you will please!


good luck with that midterm


----------



## yahu

I saw your 30, stealth; nice job. even a weak Jade, as long as it is built with the proper foundation, will do well at 30 and further. You hit that wall when your dmg isn't hitting hard enough to clear the mobs and they hit hard enough to hurt that squishy build. I'm telling you, get rid of that maximus for the first "mace"-like ancient weapon you find with good dmg. They simply hit harder than swords. I have an ancient wrath of bone king ready to go, or a non-ancient 48% furnace, but I need the pants. I have only gambled stupid helms tho...still no Tiki.









I haven't pushed grifting solo yet. It is weird with that smk, which could be much better, in that you actually need tougher grifts in order to get enough mobs to feed the affix. Too low a level (even T6 I find), and the mobs are dying too fast for your fetishes to hit enough to bring the bbv/FA off cooldown. Kind of funny actually.

At this point I'm focusing mostly on leveling my gems as I have really let that slip (only one gem to 25 I'm sad to say). Was so focused on making my broke-ass build function for T6 with the lack of masks dropping, and wasn't cool enough to be pulled along in group rifts, or wasn't on at the right times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hi all! Long-time Diablo fan here but I've just recently (last fall) gotten into Diablo III. I really enjoy it and love the heck out of my wizard. I made a season 2 wizard and I would love to play with this group, I look forward to meeting all of you! My battle.net tag is LazarusIV#1750, add me if you will please!


your best bet is to get in the clan. If you haven't already, read the first post in this thread which has instructions. Now is the time to get in as Sainesk is still interested in the S2 changes, and should see your request sooner than later.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> good luck with that midterm


Thanks man, it's a bear of a test right off the bat... here's to hoping for easier questions!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> If you haven't already, read the first post in this thread which has instructions. Now is the time to get in as Sainesk is still interested in the S2 changes, and should see your request sooner than later.


First thing I did before I posted was pm him and lemans81!


----------



## inedenimadam

twink, I would be more than happy to "pull" you along on some higher grifts. I am good to ~40 reliably in a 2 man w/a WD,if you can keep a reasonable lock that is. Wu is also shaping up to be a force in the guild too, and could probably also pull pretty high. (Just dont mention the fact that he clucks when he walks.)

I am on duty with the 4 year old and the 2 month old, but I will be on sporadically....catch me if you can!


----------



## yahu

^thx Eden. That is my problem is I haven't gotten that lock mask.







I've even gotten 3 of the more rare mask "Quetz" (one of which is an ancient even). trust me, once I have that lock mask you should be able to do more than 40.







Well I suppose I'll need xeph too


----------



## Sainesk

I jump on at least twice a day to verify/accept requests regardless if I play or not. I think I play a fair bit between my seasons and non seasons account though I have to admit I was surprised we already have para 500+ season 2 members.


----------



## The LAN Man

I mean Lemans has that lock mask too if lemans ran WD and Twink with his sader set for health globes you should be good for 40+ still. I'm just getting messed over by shifts at work otherwise I'd be on more.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I mean Lemans has that lock mask too if lemans ran WD and Twink with his sader set for health globes you should be good for 40+ still. I'm just getting messed over by shifts at work otherwise I'd be on more.


twink was nowhere to be found when i was on


----------



## yahu

yeah...I may have left myself logged at home... I try to play during the day a bit, but it is so hit or miss at work. Unlike lemans who only has to leave the voice part when his boss is around.









*edit - @Download, I'm so stinkin' torn right now. I want to spend shards on the shield but with SMK I have a really hard time not getting that stinkin' mask! In S1, Crazy and I actually had the best luck in 2p as a DH/Sader combo. The sader was able to somewhat lock well enough for the DH to do his dmg. That might be different tho as I think back then he was able to run smoke screen permanently as long as there were mobs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yeah...I may have left myself logged at home... I try to play during the day a bit, but it is so hit or miss at work. Unlike lemans who only has to leave the voice part when his boss is around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - @Download, I'm so stinkin' torn right now. I want to spend shards on the shield but with SMK I have a really hard time not getting that stinkin' mask! In S1, Crazy and I actually had the best luck in 2p as a DH/Sader combo. The sader was able to somewhat lock well enough for the DH to do his dmg. That might be different tho as I think back then he was able to run smoke screen permanently as long as there were mobs.


DH/Sader is pretty good, but not enough saders around, erbody and their mama are DH & WD.

Sader is more like mob consolidation rather than mob lock. Like a plow on a snowy street.


----------



## yahu

You can almost perma-shield glare to the point where elites won't get off their affixes. It isn't consistent like the WD though.


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah if we get a good sader I want to try a 2DH WD Sader 4 man group. I know the barb is still viable in 4 mans. I really want to hit 50 in a 4 man grift before stealth gets back


----------



## Cryosis00

Seems like everyone is overlooking the Perma Serenity/Cyclone Monks. Can lock down a pack, be invulnerable to damage and EP mobs.


----------



## Crazy9000

PTR now up. Along with the big set changes, there's some QoL changes like the removal of normal health potions (!!), and the stacking of gifts. Patch notes:


Spoiler: patch note copypaste in case anyone can't view battlenet at work.



PTR PATCH 2.2.0 - v2.2.0.30013
To provide feedback on patch 2.2.0, please visit the PTR Feedback forum.
To report any issues you experience while playing, please visit the the PTR Bug Report forum.
For additional information about the PTR, click here.
Table of Contents:
General
Classes
Barbarian
Crusader
Demon Hunter
Monk
Witch Doctor
Wizard
Items
Class-Specific Items
Bug Fixes
Achievements
Adventure Mode
Nephalem Rifts
Bug Fixes
Crafting
Monsters
User Interface

GENERAL
Regular Health Potions have been removed from the game
The Health Potion slot on the action bar is now a bottomless Heath Potion that will heal you for 60% of your maximum Life
The functionality of Legendary bottomless potions is unchanged
Return to Top
CLASSES
Barbarian
Active Skills
Hammer of the Ancients
Skill Rune - Rolling Thunder
Should now more reliably hit nearby enemies in front of the Barbarian
Rend
Skill Rune - Mutilate
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue preventing this rune from increasing the damage of itself
Whirlwind
Radius increased from 8 to 9 yards
Passive Skills
Nerves of Steel
Has been redesigned
Fatal damage instead reduces you to 15% Life. For 3 seconds afterward, you take 95% reduced damage and are immune to all control-impairing effects
This effect may only occur once every 60 seconds
Return to Top
Crusader
Active Skills
Punish
Skill Rune - Celerity
Proc coefficient increased
Skill Rune - Fury
Proc coefficient increased
Skill Rune - Rebirth
Proc coefficient increased
Skill Rune - Roar
Proc coefficient increased
Return to Top
Demon Hunter
Active Skills
Sentry
Now displays a buff icon indicating how many Sentries you have active
Return to Top
Monk
Active Skills
Mystic Ally
Now has the same attack speed as you do
Passive Skills
Near Death Experience
Has been redesigned
When receiving fatal damage, you instead restore 35% Life and 35% Spirit and are immune to damage and control impairing effects for 2 seconds
This effect may occur once every 60 seconds
Return to Top
Witch Doctor
Active Skills
Haunt
Skill Rune - Poisoned Spirit
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that prevented this rune from increasing the damage of itself
Hex
Hex will now turn all enemies within a 12 yard radius into chickens, instead of just 1 enemy
Increased the maximum range for both Hexing enemies and healing friendlies
Minimum time between Hex casts by the Fetish Shaman increased from 3 to 4 seconds
Duration for which enemies can be Hexed reduced from 4 to 3 seconds
Plague of Toads
Skill Rune - Rain of Toads
Proc coefficient has been reduced
Passive Skills
Fetish Sycophants
Proc chance increased from 10% to 15%
Return to Top
Wizard
Active Skills
Slow Time
Is now cast at your target location, up to 60 yards away
Skill Rune - Point of No Return
Stun duration reduced from 3 seconds to 1 second
Skill Rune - Time and Space
Has been removed
Replaced with Exhaustion
Enemies caught inside Slow Time deal 25% less damage
Skill Rune - Time Warp
Damage bonus increased from 10% to 15%
Passive Skills
Arcane Dynamo
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that caused Nephalem Glory orbs to consume Flash of Insight stacks when picked up
Fixed an issue that caused Flash of Insight stacks to be removed when speaking to an NPC
Return to Top
ITEMS
+Max Discipline can now roll on Bows and Crossbows, in addition to Hand Crossbows
All crafted Rare items are no longer Account Bound
BlizzCon Elemental Ring
New Legendary Ring
Gain 150-200% increased damage to a single element for 5 seconds
This effect rotates through the elements available to your class in the following order: Arcane, Cold, Fire, Holy, Lightning, Physical, Poison
Note: Cold is not included for Crusaders
Boots of Disregard
Life per Second increased from 500 to 10000
Number of stacks reduced from 8 to 4
Bottomless Potion of the Leech
Life on Hit increased from 1500-3000 to 15000-20000 for 5 seconds
Bottomless Potion of Mutilation
Life on Kill increased from 4000-8000 to 40000-50000 for 5 seconds
Bottomless Potion of Regeneration
Additional Life gained increased from 25000-45000 to 75000-100000 over 5 seconds
Bottomless Potion of Rejuvenation
New Legendary Potion
Gain 20-30% of your maximum resource when used below 50% Life
Captain Crimson's Trimmings
(2) Set Bonus
Life per Second increased from 2000 to 6000
Bastions of Will
(2) Set Bonus
Has been redesigned
All of your damage is increased by up to 100% based on how much primary resource you have
Guardian's Jeopardy
(2) Set Bonus
Life per Second increased from 2000 to 8000
Puzzle Ring
The Treasure Goblin helper spawned by this item will now pick up items in a larger radius
The Treasure Goblin helper spawned by this item will now run faster when picking up items
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue causing players to receive a chat message stating that you have killed a Treasure Goblin when a player with this item equipped died
Fixed an issue that caused the Treasure Goblin lore book to be granted to players when they died with this item equipped
Ramaladni's Gift
Can now stack to 100
Several existing Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
Obsidian Ring of the Zodiac
Legendary Power Added
Reduces the remaining cooldown of one of your skills by 1 second each time you spend resource
Class-Specific Items
Barbarian
Immortal King's Call
Has been redesigned
(2) Set Bonus
Call of the Ancients lasts forever
(4) Set Bonus
Call of the Ancients' melee attacks deal 600% weapon damage in a 15 yard radius
(6) Set Bonus
New Set Bonus
The duration of your Wrath of the Berserker is increased by 0.25 seconds each time an Ancient deals damage
Mortick's Breeches
New Legendary Pants
Wrath of the Berserker gains the effect of every rune
Seismic Treads
New Legendary Boots
Ground Stomp causes an Avalanche
Wrath of the Wastes
New Set
(2) Set Bonus
Rend deals 400% increased damage
(4) Set Bonus
Rend lasts 400% longer
(6) Set Bonus
Whirlwind deals 400% more damage to enemies affected by Rend
Crusader
Hammer Belt (PH Name)
New Legendary Belt
Justice spawns a Blessed Hammer when it hits an enemy
Roland's Legacy
Has been redesigned
(2) Set Bonus
Every use of Shield Bash and Sweep Attack reduces the cooldown of your Laws and Defensive Skills by 1 second
(4) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 100% to 500%
Damage bonus is now multiplicative
Shield Bash Bracers (PH Name)
New Legendary Bracers
When your Shield Bash hits 3 or less enemies its damage is increased by 300-400% and 50% of the Wrath cost is refunded
Slash Belt (PH Name)
Omnislash
Slash attacks in all directions
Demon Hunter
Gauntlets of the Rain
New Legendary Gloves
While Rain of Vengeance is active you take 30-40% reduced damage
Natalya's Vengeance
Has been redesigned
(4) Set Bonus
The cooldown of Rain of Vengeance is reduced by 1 second every time you cast a primary skill and by 2 seconds every time you cast a Hatred spender
(6) Set Bonus
New Set Bonus
Rain of Vengeance deals 800% increased damage
Unhallowed Essence
New Set
(2) Set Bonus
Your generators also generate 1 Discipline
(4) Set Bonus
Gain 40% damage reduction for 4 seconds if no enemy is within 10 yards of you
(6) Set Bonus
Your generators and Multishot deal 10% more damage for every point of Discipline you have
Cluckeye
Chicken weapon damage increased from 100% to 500%
Enemies hit by the Chicken are now confused for 2 seconds
You are probably also confused (amused?) by the fact that your bow, for some reason, shoots Chickens
Monk
Inna's Mantra
Has been redesigned
(2) Set Bonus
Increase the passive effect of your Mystic Ally and the base passive effect of your Mantra by 100%
(6) Set Bonus
New Set Bonus
Mystic Ally casts Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Seven-Sided Strike, and Wave of Light when you do
Madstone
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that caused Exploding Palm to be applied after Seven-Sided Strike did damage
Raiment of a Thousand Storms
Has been redesigned
(2) Set Bonus
Your Spirit Generators have 25% increased attack speed and 500% increased damage
(4) Set Bonus
Increases the weapon damage of Dashing Strike to 5000%
(6) Set Bonus
Dashing Strike now spends 50 Spirit, but refunds a Charge when it does
New Monk Bracer (PH Name)
New Bracers
Your Spirit generators reduce your damage taken by 30-40% for 3 seconds
Witch Doctor
Little Man's Finger
New Legendary Ring
Gargantuan instead summons three smaller Gargantuans each more powerful than the original
Tiklandian Visage
Now displays a buff icon indicating the duration of the Horrify effect
Zunimassa's Haunt
New Set Bonus
(6) Set Bonus
Enemies hit by your Mana spenders take 100% more damage from your pets for 4 seconds
Zunimassa's Legs
New Legendary Pants
Summon a Fetish Sycophant when you hit with a Mana spender
Wizard
Delsere's Magnum Opus
New Set
(2) Set Bonus
Casting Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile or Shock Pulse reduces the cooldown of your Slow Time by 1 second
(4) Set Bonus
Enemies affected by your Slow Time take 1250% weapon damage every second
This damage type will be determined by your highest equipped +% Elemental Damage
(6) Set Bonus
Enemies affected by your Slow Time take 500% more damage from your Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile and Shock Pulse
Firebird's Finery
Has been redesigned
(2) Set Bonus
When you die, a meteor falls from the sky and revives you. This effect has a 300 second cooldown
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that prevented the cooldown debuff from being removed on death
(4) Set Bonus
Your Fire Signature Spells cause up to 3 enemies to explode, dealing 250% weapon damage as Fire to enemies within 10 yards
Halo of Arlyse
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that could sometimes cause Ice Armor - Crystalize stacks to fall off with this item equipped
Meteor Boots (PH Name)
New Legendary Boots
Increases the damage of Meteor by 100%
Increases the damage of Meteor by 300-400% when it hits 3 or less enemies
Ranslor's Folly
New Legendary Bracers
Energy Twister Periodically pulls in enemies within 30 yards
Tal Rasha's Elements
Has been redesigned
(2) Set Bonus
Damaging enemies with Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning will cause a Meteor of the same damage type to fall from the sky. There is an 8 second cooldown for each damage type
Now uses the Molten Impact rune when triggered by Fire damage
Can no longer be triggered by hitting a destructible object
(4) Set Bonus
Attacks increase your resistance to that element by 100% for 6 seconds
(6) Set Bonus
Attacks increase your damage by 75% for 3 seconds. Arcane, Cold, Fire, and Lightning attacks each add one stack (maximum of 4). Adding a stack refreshes the duration
Slow Time Hat (PH Name)
New Wizard Hat
Slow Time gains the effect of every rune
Gesture of Orpheus
Can now roll with +% Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage instead of just Arcane
Several existing class-specific Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
Barbarian
Skull Grasp
Legendary Power Added
Increases the damage of Whirlwind by 400-450% weapon damage
Crusader
Ivory Tower
Legendary Power Added
Blocks release forward a Fires of Heaven
Demon Hunter
Dead Man's Legacy
Legendary power added
Multishot hits enemies who are below 50-60% health twice
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that would sometimes prevent Account Bound Legendary item names from being faded out for players who were not eligible to loot them
Bonus Armor now properly rolls at an increased value on Ancient items
Return to Top
ACHIEVEMENTS
Packs of Champion Archers in Westmarch now spawn as Revenant Archers instead of Skeletal Archers
The drop chance of Rakanishu's Blade has been increased
Increased the spawn chance of several extremely rare unique monsters in Act V
Return to Top
ADVENTURE MODE
Areas in which Keywardens are located now have a boss icon on the Waypoint map
The icon will indicate whether or not the Keywarden has been killed
This is only for level 60+ games
Act II
Ancient Waterway
New bounties have been added for the Eastern and Western channels
Eastern and Western channels now each have two levels
Waypoints
New Waypoint added
Ancient Waterway
Dahlgur Oasis waypoint has been moved down slightly
Nephalem Rifts
Slightly increased the chance for a couple of extremely rare Nephalem Rift maps to spawn
Several new Nephalem Rift maps have been added based on the following zones:
Festering Woods
Fields of Misery
Fields of Slaughter
Stinging Winds
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that prevented players who paid a Rift Keystone to enter the Greater Rift from being able to obtain an upgraded Rift Keystone if they were not in the game when the quest advanced to the "Talk to Orek in town" step
Return to Top
CRAFTING
When crafting gems and items the entire quantity will now be crafted at once
Return to Top
MONSTERS
Rift Guardians
Blighter
Has been given two new attacks
Armored Destroyer
The warning time before an Armored Destroyer lands has been significantly increased
Armored Destroyer impacts will now knock players away from the landing zone
The Merciless Witch (Uber Maghda)
Removed enrage timer
Reduced the maximum time she can be shielded to 15 seconds
Butterfly projectile speed reduced
Butterfly projectile duration reduced
Nekarat the Keywarden
Has been moved from Silver Spire Level 1 to Gardens of Hope 2nd Tier
Realmwalker
Fixed an issue preventing the portal to the Realm of the Banished from being visible before the Realmwalker was killed
Savage Beast
Maximum Charge range has been reduced
The Skeleton King
Will now drop the improved version of Leoric's Crown the first time he has been killed by a hero
The Soul of Evil (Uber Diablo)
LIghtning breath now targets the closest enemy
Mirror image damage has been increased
Bone cages now damage you
Succubus
Bloodstar
Removed the armor debuff from this attack
The projectiles now move at random speeds
Leap cooldown has been reduced
Treasure Goblins
Three new Treasure Goblins have been added to the game
The Insufferable Miscreant, the Gelatinous Sire, and the Gilded Baron
The new Treasure Goblins can only be found in Adventure Mode
Return to Top
USER INTERFACE
You now must now confirm deletion of a Seasonal item in your mailbox
Rift Guardians' positions now always show on the map or minimap regardless of your distance from them
The Social Button now opens the Friends list by default, but will remember what was last viewed and will navigate to that screen the next time it's opened



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18061643/

(edit) Forgot to mention, the 2000% buff is back! If any of you missed it last time, I suggest trying it out for at least a night.


----------



## The LAN Man

We just started season 2 I can go back to the PTR. I CANT GO BACK


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PTR now up. Along with the big set changes, there's some QoL changes like the removal of normal health potions (!!), and the stacking of gifts. Patch notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: patch note copypaste in case anyone can't view battlenet at work.
> 
> 
> 
> PTR PATCH 2.2.0 - v2.2.0.30013
> To provide feedback on patch 2.2.0, please visit the PTR Feedback forum.
> To report any issues you experience while playing, please visit the the PTR Bug Report forum.
> For additional information about the PTR, click here.
> Table of Contents:
> General
> Classes
> Barbarian
> Crusader
> Demon Hunter
> Monk
> Witch Doctor
> Wizard
> Items
> Class-Specific Items
> Bug Fixes
> Achievements
> Adventure Mode
> Nephalem Rifts
> Bug Fixes
> Crafting
> Monsters
> User Interface
> 
> GENERAL
> Regular Health Potions have been removed from the game
> The Health Potion slot on the action bar is now a bottomless Heath Potion that will heal you for 60% of your maximum Life
> The functionality of Legendary bottomless potions is unchanged
> Return to Top
> CLASSES
> Barbarian
> Active Skills
> Hammer of the Ancients
> Skill Rune - Rolling Thunder
> Should now more reliably hit nearby enemies in front of the Barbarian
> Rend
> Skill Rune - Mutilate
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue preventing this rune from increasing the damage of itself
> Whirlwind
> Radius increased from 8 to 9 yards
> Passive Skills
> Nerves of Steel
> Has been redesigned
> Fatal damage instead reduces you to 15% Life. For 3 seconds afterward, you take 95% reduced damage and are immune to all control-impairing effects
> This effect may only occur once every 60 seconds
> Return to Top
> Crusader
> Active Skills
> Punish
> Skill Rune - Celerity
> Proc coefficient increased
> Skill Rune - Fury
> Proc coefficient increased
> Skill Rune - Rebirth
> Proc coefficient increased
> Skill Rune - Roar
> Proc coefficient increased
> Return to Top
> Demon Hunter
> Active Skills
> Sentry
> Now displays a buff icon indicating how many Sentries you have active
> Return to Top
> Monk
> Active Skills
> Mystic Ally
> Now has the same attack speed as you do
> Passive Skills
> Near Death Experience
> Has been redesigned
> When receiving fatal damage, you instead restore 35% Life and 35% Spirit and are immune to damage and control impairing effects for 2 seconds
> This effect may occur once every 60 seconds
> Return to Top
> Witch Doctor
> Active Skills
> Haunt
> Skill Rune - Poisoned Spirit
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that prevented this rune from increasing the damage of itself
> Hex
> Hex will now turn all enemies within a 12 yard radius into chickens, instead of just 1 enemy
> Increased the maximum range for both Hexing enemies and healing friendlies
> Minimum time between Hex casts by the Fetish Shaman increased from 3 to 4 seconds
> Duration for which enemies can be Hexed reduced from 4 to 3 seconds
> Plague of Toads
> Skill Rune - Rain of Toads
> Proc coefficient has been reduced
> Passive Skills
> Fetish Sycophants
> Proc chance increased from 10% to 15%
> Return to Top
> Wizard
> Active Skills
> Slow Time
> Is now cast at your target location, up to 60 yards away
> Skill Rune - Point of No Return
> Stun duration reduced from 3 seconds to 1 second
> Skill Rune - Time and Space
> Has been removed
> Replaced with Exhaustion
> Enemies caught inside Slow Time deal 25% less damage
> Skill Rune - Time Warp
> Damage bonus increased from 10% to 15%
> Passive Skills
> Arcane Dynamo
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that caused Nephalem Glory orbs to consume Flash of Insight stacks when picked up
> Fixed an issue that caused Flash of Insight stacks to be removed when speaking to an NPC
> Return to Top
> ITEMS
> +Max Discipline can now roll on Bows and Crossbows, in addition to Hand Crossbows
> All crafted Rare items are no longer Account Bound
> BlizzCon Elemental Ring
> New Legendary Ring
> Gain 150-200% increased damage to a single element for 5 seconds
> This effect rotates through the elements available to your class in the following order: Arcane, Cold, Fire, Holy, Lightning, Physical, Poison
> Note: Cold is not included for Crusaders
> Boots of Disregard
> Life per Second increased from 500 to 10000
> Number of stacks reduced from 8 to 4
> Bottomless Potion of the Leech
> Life on Hit increased from 1500-3000 to 15000-20000 for 5 seconds
> Bottomless Potion of Mutilation
> Life on Kill increased from 4000-8000 to 40000-50000 for 5 seconds
> Bottomless Potion of Regeneration
> Additional Life gained increased from 25000-45000 to 75000-100000 over 5 seconds
> Bottomless Potion of Rejuvenation
> New Legendary Potion
> Gain 20-30% of your maximum resource when used below 50% Life
> Captain Crimson's Trimmings
> (2) Set Bonus
> Life per Second increased from 2000 to 6000
> Bastions of Will
> (2) Set Bonus
> Has been redesigned
> All of your damage is increased by up to 100% based on how much primary resource you have
> Guardian's Jeopardy
> (2) Set Bonus
> Life per Second increased from 2000 to 8000
> Puzzle Ring
> The Treasure Goblin helper spawned by this item will now pick up items in a larger radius
> The Treasure Goblin helper spawned by this item will now run faster when picking up items
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue causing players to receive a chat message stating that you have killed a Treasure Goblin when a player with this item equipped died
> Fixed an issue that caused the Treasure Goblin lore book to be granted to players when they died with this item equipped
> Ramaladni's Gift
> Can now stack to 100
> Several existing Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
> Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
> Obsidian Ring of the Zodiac
> Legendary Power Added
> Reduces the remaining cooldown of one of your skills by 1 second each time you spend resource
> Class-Specific Items
> Barbarian
> Immortal King's Call
> Has been redesigned
> (2) Set Bonus
> Call of the Ancients lasts forever
> (4) Set Bonus
> Call of the Ancients' melee attacks deal 600% weapon damage in a 15 yard radius
> (6) Set Bonus
> New Set Bonus
> The duration of your Wrath of the Berserker is increased by 0.25 seconds each time an Ancient deals damage
> Mortick's Breeches
> New Legendary Pants
> Wrath of the Berserker gains the effect of every rune
> Seismic Treads
> New Legendary Boots
> Ground Stomp causes an Avalanche
> Wrath of the Wastes
> New Set
> (2) Set Bonus
> Rend deals 400% increased damage
> (4) Set Bonus
> Rend lasts 400% longer
> (6) Set Bonus
> Whirlwind deals 400% more damage to enemies affected by Rend
> Crusader
> Hammer Belt (PH Name)
> New Legendary Belt
> Justice spawns a Blessed Hammer when it hits an enemy
> Roland's Legacy
> Has been redesigned
> (2) Set Bonus
> Every use of Shield Bash and Sweep Attack reduces the cooldown of your Laws and Defensive Skills by 1 second
> (4) Set Bonus
> Damage bonus increased from 100% to 500%
> Damage bonus is now multiplicative
> Shield Bash Bracers (PH Name)
> New Legendary Bracers
> When your Shield Bash hits 3 or less enemies its damage is increased by 300-400% and 50% of the Wrath cost is refunded
> Slash Belt (PH Name)
> Omnislash
> Slash attacks in all directions
> Demon Hunter
> Gauntlets of the Rain
> New Legendary Gloves
> While Rain of Vengeance is active you take 30-40% reduced damage
> Natalya's Vengeance
> Has been redesigned
> (4) Set Bonus
> The cooldown of Rain of Vengeance is reduced by 1 second every time you cast a primary skill and by 2 seconds every time you cast a Hatred spender
> (6) Set Bonus
> New Set Bonus
> Rain of Vengeance deals 800% increased damage
> Unhallowed Essence
> New Set
> (2) Set Bonus
> Your generators also generate 1 Discipline
> (4) Set Bonus
> Gain 40% damage reduction for 4 seconds if no enemy is within 10 yards of you
> (6) Set Bonus
> Your generators and Multishot deal 10% more damage for every point of Discipline you have
> Cluckeye
> Chicken weapon damage increased from 100% to 500%
> Enemies hit by the Chicken are now confused for 2 seconds
> You are probably also confused (amused?) by the fact that your bow, for some reason, shoots Chickens
> Monk
> Inna's Mantra
> Has been redesigned
> (2) Set Bonus
> Increase the passive effect of your Mystic Ally and the base passive effect of your Mantra by 100%
> (6) Set Bonus
> New Set Bonus
> Mystic Ally casts Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm, Lashing Tail Kick, Seven-Sided Strike, and Wave of Light when you do
> Madstone
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that caused Exploding Palm to be applied after Seven-Sided Strike did damage
> Raiment of a Thousand Storms
> Has been redesigned
> (2) Set Bonus
> Your Spirit Generators have 25% increased attack speed and 500% increased damage
> (4) Set Bonus
> Increases the weapon damage of Dashing Strike to 5000%
> (6) Set Bonus
> Dashing Strike now spends 50 Spirit, but refunds a Charge when it does
> New Monk Bracer (PH Name)
> New Bracers
> Your Spirit generators reduce your damage taken by 30-40% for 3 seconds
> Witch Doctor
> Little Man's Finger
> New Legendary Ring
> Gargantuan instead summons three smaller Gargantuans each more powerful than the original
> Tiklandian Visage
> Now displays a buff icon indicating the duration of the Horrify effect
> Zunimassa's Haunt
> New Set Bonus
> (6) Set Bonus
> Enemies hit by your Mana spenders take 100% more damage from your pets for 4 seconds
> Zunimassa's Legs
> New Legendary Pants
> Summon a Fetish Sycophant when you hit with a Mana spender
> Wizard
> Delsere's Magnum Opus
> New Set
> (2) Set Bonus
> Casting Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile or Shock Pulse reduces the cooldown of your Slow Time by 1 second
> (4) Set Bonus
> Enemies affected by your Slow Time take 1250% weapon damage every second
> This damage type will be determined by your highest equipped +% Elemental Damage
> (6) Set Bonus
> Enemies affected by your Slow Time take 500% more damage from your Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Magic Missile and Shock Pulse
> Firebird's Finery
> Has been redesigned
> (2) Set Bonus
> When you die, a meteor falls from the sky and revives you. This effect has a 300 second cooldown
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that prevented the cooldown debuff from being removed on death
> (4) Set Bonus
> Your Fire Signature Spells cause up to 3 enemies to explode, dealing 250% weapon damage as Fire to enemies within 10 yards
> Halo of Arlyse
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that could sometimes cause Ice Armor - Crystalize stacks to fall off with this item equipped
> Meteor Boots (PH Name)
> New Legendary Boots
> Increases the damage of Meteor by 100%
> Increases the damage of Meteor by 300-400% when it hits 3 or less enemies
> Ranslor's Folly
> New Legendary Bracers
> Energy Twister Periodically pulls in enemies within 30 yards
> Tal Rasha's Elements
> Has been redesigned
> (2) Set Bonus
> Damaging enemies with Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning will cause a Meteor of the same damage type to fall from the sky. There is an 8 second cooldown for each damage type
> Now uses the Molten Impact rune when triggered by Fire damage
> Can no longer be triggered by hitting a destructible object
> (4) Set Bonus
> Attacks increase your resistance to that element by 100% for 6 seconds
> (6) Set Bonus
> Attacks increase your damage by 75% for 3 seconds. Arcane, Cold, Fire, and Lightning attacks each add one stack (maximum of 4). Adding a stack refreshes the duration
> Slow Time Hat (PH Name)
> New Wizard Hat
> Slow Time gains the effect of every rune
> Gesture of Orpheus
> Can now roll with +% Arcane, Cold, Fire or Lightning damage instead of just Arcane
> Several existing class-specific Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
> Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
> Barbarian
> Skull Grasp
> Legendary Power Added
> Increases the damage of Whirlwind by 400-450% weapon damage
> Crusader
> Ivory Tower
> Legendary Power Added
> Blocks release forward a Fires of Heaven
> Demon Hunter
> Dead Man's Legacy
> Legendary power added
> Multishot hits enemies who are below 50-60% health twice
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that would sometimes prevent Account Bound Legendary item names from being faded out for players who were not eligible to loot them
> Bonus Armor now properly rolls at an increased value on Ancient items
> Return to Top
> ACHIEVEMENTS
> Packs of Champion Archers in Westmarch now spawn as Revenant Archers instead of Skeletal Archers
> The drop chance of Rakanishu's Blade has been increased
> Increased the spawn chance of several extremely rare unique monsters in Act V
> Return to Top
> ADVENTURE MODE
> Areas in which Keywardens are located now have a boss icon on the Waypoint map
> The icon will indicate whether or not the Keywarden has been killed
> This is only for level 60+ games
> Act II
> Ancient Waterway
> New bounties have been added for the Eastern and Western channels
> Eastern and Western channels now each have two levels
> Waypoints
> New Waypoint added
> Ancient Waterway
> Dahlgur Oasis waypoint has been moved down slightly
> Nephalem Rifts
> Slightly increased the chance for a couple of extremely rare Nephalem Rift maps to spawn
> Several new Nephalem Rift maps have been added based on the following zones:
> Festering Woods
> Fields of Misery
> Fields of Slaughter
> Stinging Winds
> Bug Fixes
> Fixed an issue that prevented players who paid a Rift Keystone to enter the Greater Rift from being able to obtain an upgraded Rift Keystone if they were not in the game when the quest advanced to the "Talk to Orek in town" step
> Return to Top
> CRAFTING
> When crafting gems and items the entire quantity will now be crafted at once
> Return to Top
> MONSTERS
> Rift Guardians
> Blighter
> Has been given two new attacks
> Armored Destroyer
> The warning time before an Armored Destroyer lands has been significantly increased
> Armored Destroyer impacts will now knock players away from the landing zone
> The Merciless Witch (Uber Maghda)
> Removed enrage timer
> Reduced the maximum time she can be shielded to 15 seconds
> Butterfly projectile speed reduced
> Butterfly projectile duration reduced
> Nekarat the Keywarden
> Has been moved from Silver Spire Level 1 to Gardens of Hope 2nd Tier
> Realmwalker
> Fixed an issue preventing the portal to the Realm of the Banished from being visible before the Realmwalker was killed
> Savage Beast
> Maximum Charge range has been reduced
> The Skeleton King
> Will now drop the improved version of Leoric's Crown the first time he has been killed by a hero
> The Soul of Evil (Uber Diablo)
> LIghtning breath now targets the closest enemy
> Mirror image damage has been increased
> Bone cages now damage you
> Succubus
> Bloodstar
> Removed the armor debuff from this attack
> The projectiles now move at random speeds
> Leap cooldown has been reduced
> Treasure Goblins
> Three new Treasure Goblins have been added to the game
> The Insufferable Miscreant, the Gelatinous Sire, and the Gilded Baron
> The new Treasure Goblins can only be found in Adventure Mode
> Return to Top
> USER INTERFACE
> You now must now confirm deletion of a Seasonal item in your mailbox
> Rift Guardians' positions now always show on the map or minimap regardless of your distance from them
> The Social Button now opens the Friends list by default, but will remember what was last viewed and will navigate to that screen the next time it's opened
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18061643/
> 
> (edit) Forgot to mention, the 2000% buff is back! If any of you missed it last time, I suggest trying it out for at least a night.


buff? what buff?

ptr


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


I dislike this very much but would never use terminology that explains this in a vulgar and possibly ToS violating way.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> We just started season 2 I can go back to the PTR. I CANT GO BACK


Agreed.

And now my thank you list for the last three days making things finally roll forward in no particular order:

Download
Eden
Stealth-(this hurts me)
HeavyUser
Criznit
Twinklenuts
I know I am forgetting at least 2 people.

And one last thing if you hear anything about "substandard level" done by lemans from :stealth or alex" they are telling fish stories and should be horse whipped. I would have twinkle as a witness but he fell asleep running into a wall in act 5.


----------



## Rickles

Leveled a seasonal monk yesterday and from what I played I was enjoying it immensely compared to my barb. Only have 2p of sunwooko (sp?) but it seems pretty fun.


----------



## Cryosis00

I may be in the minority but with the 2.2 patch notes and all the changes to sets, with additions of new legendaries. I am all for a very short S2.

The changes to current sets and the new sets coming soon is a tremendous leap from S1 to S2 changes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> We just started season 2 I can go back to the PTR. I CANT GO BACK
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> And now my thank you list for the last three days making things finally roll forward in no particular order:
> 
> Download
> Eden
> Stealth-(this hurts me)
> HeavyUser
> Criznit
> Twinklenuts
> I know I am forgetting at least 2 people.
> 
> And one last thing if you hear anything about "substandard level" done by lemans from :stealth or alex" they are telling fish stories and should be horse whipped. I would have twinkle as a witness but he fell asleep running into a wall in act 5.
Click to expand...

Just what exactly does an "officer" do?


----------



## Mikecdm

Tried to see what the ptr is about, 2hr4min queue


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> And now my thank you list for the last three days making things finally roll forward in no particular order:
> 
> Download
> Eden
> Stealth-(this hurts me)
> HeavyUser
> Criznit
> Twinklenuts
> I know I am forgetting at least 2 people.
> 
> And one last thing if you hear anything about "substandard level" done by lemans from :stealth or alex" they are telling fish stories and should be horse whipped. I would have twinkle as a witness but he fell asleep running into a wall in act 5.


LMAO! You found me??? hahahaha, I was so passed the fugg out! I *snortled* awake just as you and Stealth went offline when the servers went down. I passed back out and got back online a couple hours later when it was back up. Good god my family hates me...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I may be in the minority but with the 2.2 patch notes and all the changes to sets, with additions of new legendaries. I am all for a very short S2.
> 
> The changes to current sets and the new sets coming soon is a tremendous leap from S1 to S2 changes.


they did start 2.1.2 while S1 was still going, so it will be interesting to see if they do that again. That said, I'm also in for relatively short seasons. S1 went on way too long.


----------



## Crazy9000

PTR doesn't have the new sets yet... not worth it.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PTR doesn't have the new sets yet... not worth it.


You had me thinking it was live already, with new sets. However, it's only gone backwards. Since I last posted, about 2h29min ago, the queue has gone from 2hr4 to 2hr50.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> PTR doesn't have the new sets yet... not worth it.


I want to try Ashebringer. Looks like it will get a healthy nerf before PTR is over.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I want to try Ashebringer. Looks like it will get a healthy nerf before PTR is over.


Played for a bit when the real servers were down last night, got an ancient one. It's going to get nerfed for sure... way too good.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> We just started season 2 I can go back to the PTR. I CANT GO BACK
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> And now my thank you list for the last three days making things finally roll forward in no particular order:
> 
> Download
> Eden
> Stealth-(this hurts me)
> HeavyUser
> Criznit
> Twinklenuts
> I know I am forgetting at least 2 people.
> 
> And one last thing if you hear anything about "substandard level" done by lemans from :stealth or alex" they are telling fish stories and should be horse whipped. I would have twinkle as a witness but he fell asleep running into a wall in act 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just what exactly does an "officer" do?
Click to expand...

There are no specific duties. Just be helpful to other members, somewhat knowledgeable in the basics of the game, and try to help everyone be a clan (I do this by my random crazy chat stuff lol).


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There are no specific duties. Just be helpful to other members, somewhat knowledgeable in the basics of the game, and try to help everyone be a clan (I do this by my random crazy chat stuff lol).


I feel like a lot of the regulars already do that ha


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There are no specific duties. Just be helpful to other members, somewhat knowledgeable in the basics of the game, and try to help everyone be a clan (I do this by my random crazy chat stuff lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a lot of the regulars already do that ha
Click to expand...

Pretty much the whole clan really.


----------



## iamwardicus

For ashbringer - I heard it's bugged and doing 60000% instead of 6000% damage. Can't wait to be able to mog that thing. omg. I will be sooooo happy. Witch Dr mog for sure.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There are no specific duties. Just be helpful to other members, somewhat knowledgeable in the basics of the game, and try to help everyone be a clan (I do this by my random crazy chat stuff lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a lot of the regulars already do that ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much the whole clan really.
Click to expand...

You get a title, and with it you can help with ideas to better the clan's direction or recruiting. Really we want new members who wouldn't just openly ask for help to know who to come to and start the process of learning.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You get a title, and with it you can help with ideas to better the clan's direction or recruiting. Really we want new members who wouldn't just openly ask for help to know who to come to and start the process of learning.


That doesn't sound too bad. I'm all for helping


----------



## lemans81

You have basically 48 hours to nominate someone or self nominate. Then we will have a vote and the top votes will become officers.


----------



## Rickles

Anyone running this on a gtx 970? I've recently switched to back to a 7970 and it seems magnitudes smoother.

Boosted another buddy up and his wiz was getting showered with legendaries, and all my monk seems to get is invokers


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone running this on a gtx 970? I've recently switched to back to a 7970 and it seems magnitudes smoother.
> 
> Boosted another buddy up and his wiz was getting showered with legendaries, and all my monk seems to get is invokers


I'm on sli 970s, occasionally I get some slow down, but its pretty rare


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone running this on a gtx 970? I've recently switched to back to a 7970 and it seems magnitudes smoother.
> 
> Boosted another buddy up and his wiz was getting showered with legendaries, and all my monk seems to get is invokers


No slow downs here, running on a single 970. Recently switched to a Asus ROG and with Gsync and every freaking game is buttery smooth.

I do miss IPS color accuracy, but 144hz with Gsync is just gravy.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone running this on a gtx 970? I've recently switched to back to a 7970 and it seems magnitudes smoother.


I feel like the game was better optimized for AMD, I have a 3x1080p setup on 7970s that was smoother than a single 4k with sli 980s. However, both have some amount of slowdown. I think it is just that the game is not reallyoptimized for anything other than 1080p. Both are pretty smooth til 4 man


----------



## kingcrabmeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I feel like the game was better optimized for AMD, I have a 3x1080p setup on 7970s that was smoother than a single 4k with sli 980s. However, both have some amount of slowdown. I think it is just that the game is not reallyoptimized for anything other than 1080p. Both are pretty smooth til 4 man


I built near identical PC's for a friend and myself. His has a GTX 770 and mine has an R9 290. The 290 should obviously perform better, and believe that I've done everything in my power to boost performance, but it seemed to me that the 770 still pulled ahead at 1440p even at higher graphics settings than are playable for me. I have AA disabled and shadows set to medium and still get periodic frame drops. It definitely bothers me and makes me wonder if I could be stuck with a lemon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Both GTX 970, crossfire 290x, and gtx 670 run exactly the same for me. Some maps have slowdowns in certain parts, but that's always been the case with D3 regardless of hardware.


----------



## yahu

^this. I run on an Extreme Intel with a 680, and top of the heap 8-core AMD with a Titan. Both on fast SSDs and the game just likes to slowdown on some maps, especially with 4p. I'd go a step further than Eden and say this game just isn't well optimized.

That said, I think they optimized the cesspool level with 2.1.2 as it is better than it used to be (it could even be the size of the levels as they don't seem as massive as they used to be).


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone running this on a gtx 970? I've recently switched to back to a 7970 and it seems magnitudes smoother.
> 
> Boosted another buddy up and his wiz was getting showered with legendaries, and all my monk seems to get is invokers


Works fine on here, aside from the known dreaded fps dip areas. Hits around 300fps in most areas though lol.

I also keep getting Invokers.
I also get:
Immortal Kings
Demon Hunter
Witch Doctor
+INT items on my Crusader D:

and out of all the ROG and Hellfire rolls i get they're all crap :'(


----------



## Crazy9000

-Eden, AKA "the luckiest man in the world".


----------



## HeavyUser

^LOL


----------



## Krusher33

Hello all,

I've probably put in 1000's upon 1000's of hours into D2. Played many 24 hour runs even. I must've had all chars at max level and they were several different types. I lead many Baal runs and power-leveled a lot of people. Then my account got hacked and chars deleted. Tried to have the same motivation as before but only got a couple chars to max level and got more interested in FPS games instead.

When D3 beta came out, I was excited about it and gave it a try but was disappointed. It didn't feel as fun as I remembered. When the game was released, I saw that a lot of vets not having fun with it so I never got it.

Recently I've been seeing a lot of posts about people not liking the game when it was released but then played it recently and they're having fun with it. Couple that with me playing HotS beta had me even more curious (seeing Tyrael, Diablo, barbarian, etc). I then tried the free Starter Edition just to see for myself and I ended up buying the game + expansion pack the next day with money I made from selling a couple of 280X's.

I am having quite a bit of fun with it. Started several toons and played them just till Skeletal King. Thought about doing the same with all of them till I played the wizard and was hooked on her. I'm just starting Act 5.

I was thinking that once I finished the story, I'd like to try another char. I've only just noticed stuff about "Season 2". I'm wondering if it's worth it for me to play a seasonal char? I don't mind starting off with nothing. The issue though is that I don't care about the leaderboard. I'd just be playing to level up, trying new skills, and finding loot. Mostly solo as I don't care for having conversations with people or making commitments (staying on for another hour or 2 when I had planned to get off in 30 min.) But is the loot different and worth it? What are some other benefits to playing season 2?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Eden, AKA "the luckiest man in the world".


See, now, that is not quite fair....After the man hours I spent in Live and Season 1 devoted to crafting hellfire...I was statistically overdue.

I have built a better DH in season 2 (in under a week) than I have since all of Launch Day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've probably put in 1000's upon 1000's of hours into D2. Played many 24 hour runs even. I must've had all chars at max level and they were several different types. I lead many Baal runs and power-leveled a lot of people. Then my account got hacked and chars deleted. Tried to have the same motivation as before but only got a couple chars to max level and got more interested in FPS games instead.
> 
> When D3 beta came out, I was excited about it and gave it a try but was disappointed. It didn't feel as fun as I remembered. When the game was released, I saw that a lot of vets not having fun with it so I never got it.
> 
> Recently I've been seeing a lot of posts about people not liking the game when it was released but then played it recently and they're having fun with it. Couple that with me playing HotS beta had me even more curious (seeing Tyrael, Diablo, barbarian, etc). I then tried the free Starter Edition just to see for myself and I ended up buying the game + expansion pack the next day with money I made from selling a couple of 280X's.
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with it. Started several toons and played them just till Skeletal King. Thought about doing the same with all of them till I played the wizard and was hooked on her. I'm just starting Act 5.
> 
> I was thinking that once I finished the story, I'd like to try another char. I've only just noticed stuff about "Season 2". I'm wondering if it's worth it for me to play a seasonal char? I don't mind starting off with nothing. The issue though is that I don't care about the leaderboard. I'd just be playing to level up, trying new skills, and finding loot. Mostly solo as I don't care for having conversations with people or making commitments (staying on for another hour or 2 when I had planned to get off in 30 min.) But is the loot different and worth it? What are some other benefits to playing season 2?


I purchased D1, D2, and D3 within a few days of launch. D3 was a mess at launch, you are absolutely right about that. The Auction House pushed many people (myself included) away. Because in order to gear up, you either had to come out of pocket at some shady site to get the gold to get the gear to win, or you had to have a Masters in Economics, and spend your video game time playing stock broker. Now that the AH is gone, and the whole Rift it Forward (readlaying the que game) thing are gone, the game is enjoyable, and I have come back with a vengeance, and have managed to be on the leader board in several categories (still not top 10 or anything). Diablo 3 RoS release is when it started to feel like a Diablo game again, and that is when I returned.

The benefit of playing Season 2, is mostly social...that is where OCN is mostly. The new season only gear is not really anything to be bothered with. I dont think any of it is BiS for any build. I could be wrong, and just nobody has found that magic combo with it. OCN is an awesome group to run with. Where ever the group goes, so I shall follow.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 
> 
> -Eden, AKA "the luckiest man in the world".


He did make a lot of hellfires in season 1 but his luck with it in season 2 was ridiculous


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Eden, AKA "the luckiest man in the world".
> 
> 
> 
> See, now, that is not quite fair....After the man hours I spent in Live and Season 1 devoted to crafting hellfire...I was statistically overdue.
> 
> I have built a better DH in season 2 (in under a week) than I have since all of Launch Day.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've probably put in 1000's upon 1000's of hours into D2. Played many 24 hour runs even. I must've had all chars at max level and they were several different types. I lead many Baal runs and power-leveled a lot of people. Then my account got hacked and chars deleted. Tried to have the same motivation as before but only got a couple chars to max level and got more interested in FPS games instead.
> 
> When D3 beta came out, I was excited about it and gave it a try but was disappointed. It didn't feel as fun as I remembered. When the game was released, I saw that a lot of vets not having fun with it so I never got it.
> 
> Recently I've been seeing a lot of posts about people not liking the game when it was released but then played it recently and they're having fun with it. Couple that with me playing HotS beta had me even more curious (seeing Tyrael, Diablo, barbarian, etc). I then tried the free Starter Edition just to see for myself and I ended up buying the game + expansion pack the next day with money I made from selling a couple of 280X's.
> 
> I am having quite a bit of fun with it. Started several toons and played them just till Skeletal King. Thought about doing the same with all of them till I played the wizard and was hooked on her. I'm just starting Act 5.
> 
> I was thinking that once I finished the story, I'd like to try another char. I've only just noticed stuff about "Season 2". I'm wondering if it's worth it for me to play a seasonal char? I don't mind starting off with nothing. The issue though is that I don't care about the leaderboard. I'd just be playing to level up, trying new skills, and finding loot. Mostly solo as I don't care for having conversations with people or making commitments (staying on for another hour or 2 when I had planned to get off in 30 min.) But is the loot different and worth it? What are some other benefits to playing season 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I purchased D1, D2, and D3 within a few days of launch. D3 was a mess at launch, you are absolutely right about that. The Auction House pushed many people (myself included) away. Because in order to gear up, you either had to come out of pocket at some shady site to get the gold to get the gear to win, or you had to have a Masters in Economics, and spend your video game time playing stock broker. Now that the AH is gone, and the whole Rift it Forward (readlaying the que game) thing are gone, the game is enjoyable, and I have come back with a vengeance, and have managed to be on the leader board in several categories (still not top 10 or anything). Diablo 3 RoS release is when it started to feel like a Diablo game again, and that is when I returned.
> 
> The benefit of playing Season 2, is mostly social...that is where OCN is mostly. The new season only gear is not really anything to be bothered with. I dont think any of it is BiS for any build. I could be wrong, and just nobody has found that magic combo with it. OCN is an awesome group to run with. Where ever the group goes, so I shall follow.
Click to expand...

Rodger dodger, thanks. +rep


----------



## Demented

See, this is one of the reasons the game stopped being fun for me. So I'm doing these bounties, and first I get the Bogan Haul bugged, so there goes that bounty, but I decided I'd still play and take on Adria, but died, and have to restart at a checkpoint, with her at full health and all again...

I know the bug isn't how it's supposed to work, but the Adria and other bosses is, and to me that just makes me give up, rather than want to continuously try and try again...only to know that if I die, I have to just keep trying and trying pointlessly.

/rant off


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> See, this is one of the reasons the game stopped being fun for me. So I'm doing these bounties, and first I get the Bogan Haul bugged, so there goes that bounty, but I decided I'd still play and take on Adria, but died, and have to restart at a checkpoint, with her at full health and all again...
> 
> I know the bug isn't how it's supposed to work, but the Adria and other bosses is, and to me that just makes me give up, rather than want to continuously try and try again...only to know that if I die, I have to just keep trying and trying pointlessly.
> 
> /rant off


hit ESC and lower the difficulty one notch and try again. No shame in going down a notch to kill a boss.

As for the bugged bounty....yeah, every once in a blue moon I run into one too. Mostly in pub runs, and then I find that game like 5 times before it disappears.


----------



## lemans81

All my characters in Season 2 are now functional....time to find them upgrades to make them decent lol.

*Final Reminder: Nominations and Self-Nominations for a chance at being an officer in the clan will close in approx 16.5 hours from this post.*


----------



## Rickles

Done about 20-25 bounties on my monk today...

1 int RRoG....

GG


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Done about 20-25 bounties on my monk today...
> 
> 1 int RRoG....
> 
> GG


After my first rrog popped up they just kept coming in, even got three in one gaming sitting


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> All my characters in Season 2 are now functional....time to find them upgrades to make them decent lol.
> 
> *Final Reminder: Nominations and Self-Nominations for a chance at being an officer in the clan will close in approx 16.5 hours from this post.*


I nominate Lemans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Done about 20-25 bounties on my monk today...
> 
> 1 int RRoG....
> 
> GG


Sounds about right, i did 3 days 10 runs a day, and 1 rrog which i scrapped.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I nominate Lemans


I nominate Lemons.


----------



## DoomDash

I nominate Alkaizer.


----------



## lemans81

*Poll is up, you can vote for up to 3 people you want to see become Officers.*


----------



## inedenimadam

Heavy must have voted for himself 3 times, because he has 3 votes.


----------



## HeavyUser

You got me : )


----------



## Demented

I'm telling you, this game wants to make me smash my freaking desk and everything on it.

So I lower to T1, start doing bounties, it's going great....on the last one, during that I got to a Treasure Portal, having a blast....ching! ching! I'm just having a ball..kicking Greed's butt...then....server disconnect.

I'm so pissed right now....


----------



## The LAN Man

When does the voting end?


----------



## lemans81

Probably 5 days or so.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'm telling you, this game wants to make me smash my freaking desk and everything on it.
> 
> So I lower to T1, start doing bounties, it's going great....on the last one, during that I got to a Treasure Portal, having a blast....ching! ching! I'm just having a ball..kicking Greed's butt...then....server disconnect.
> 
> I'm so pissed right now....


Ouch, that really blows. At least you can get the boon gem from grift guardians though


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Ouch, that really blows. At least you can get the boon gem from grift guardians though


In English?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Ouch, that really blows. At least you can get the boon gem from grift guardians though
> 
> 
> 
> In English?
Click to expand...

The best thing about getting the portal to Greed was the fact that the gem "Boon of the Horder" would drop from Greed. However, that has changed, and now that gem will fall from a Greater Rift Guardian as well. So, while it sucks getting DC'D while fighting greed, its not like you dont have an avenue to get the gem outside of finding another portal goblin.

If you are messing around in T1, you should look me up and I would be happy to gear share drops in T6 until you get geared up and T6 viable yourself. You should also consider joining the clan if you dont have a group that you play with already. Its not a bunch of snot nosed brats, its a pretty good group, and you would likely find D3 more enjoyable with the clan, then alone or in pub games.

Best of luck


----------



## The LAN Man

I'd be more than happy to run you through some T6 as well both my barb and my dh are geared for t6 at this point


----------



## DoomDash

Relapse







. 2.2 ww .....


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Relapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 2.2 ww .....


That new barb set is on the ptr not the live server


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> That new barb set is on the ptr not the live server


I know. I just know they are going to do the stupid thing and release 2.2 in the middle of the season though, so I might as well prep.


----------



## Demented

I believe I'm still a member of the clan. I just got done doing 15 bounties and all worked well.







I'm breaking to watch some TV but might go back on after.

How does that work if you guys are geared for t6, and I'm not? I did the 15 bounties on t2,and had very little issue. Had gotten some sweet 2 hand weapons that helped a lot.


----------



## HeavyUser

Just send out a message to the clan asking if anyone has room for yah. If so, join up. Doesn't matter if you are geared or not, they're plenty of us who would be more than happy to carry you : )


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Just send out a message to the clan asking if anyone has room for yah. If so, join up. Doesn't matter if you are geared or not, they're plenty of us who would be more than happy to carry you : )


Exactly Heavy here's the best barb we've got since Doom and Crazy abandoned us =P most of us have at least one character that's very well geared and we're all down to help


----------



## DoomDash

I'm kind of an all in or nothing kind of person with games like this. If I seriously started playing again I would not stop until I passed everyone in paragon levels and hopefully grifts too. Just can't do that in my life now, and it's probably for the best since I got a wife, a toddler, and a new baby on the way.

I am downloading to try out 2.2, but it's probably going to be just to try the new stuff I hope.

I liked being #1 in paragon







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I believe I'm still a member of the clan. I just got done doing 15 bounties and all worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm breaking to watch some TV but might go back on after.
> 
> How does that work if you guys are geared for t6, and I'm not? I did the 15 bounties on t2,and had very little issue. Had gotten some sweet 2 hand weapons that helped a lot.


You would just keep to the sidelines avoiding death and collecting gear, can get some good gear pretty fast this way


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm kind of an all in or nothing kind of person with games like this. If I seriously started playing again I would not stop until I passed everyone in paragon levels and hopefully grifts too. Just can't do that in my life now, and it's probably for the best since I got a wife, a toddler, and a new baby on the way.
> 
> I am downloading to try out 2.2, but it's probably going to be just to try the new stuff I hope.
> 
> I liked being #1 in paragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You'd have to hit it pretty hard to best people in season 2 Adept is almost paragon 600 already and most of us are 400+ already


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> You'd have to hit it pretty hard to best people in season 2 Adept is almost paragon 600 already and most of us are 400+ already


Well I know that I was the first person in the thread to hit level 100 paragon, and first person to hit 500 in season 1, so I wouldn't be too worried about it. When I get into it I get into it hard, I could literally play 18 hours a day for months, and I have before. I'm an extremely dedicated and obsessive person. This is exactly why I have never played MMOs. If all my paragon 100 cap experience would be added on to my current plvl I'm sure I'd be 1000+ by now.

But its whatever, I'm not doing that anymore I just want to toy around now.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You would just keep to the sidelines avoiding death and collecting gear, can get some good gear pretty fast this way


I'll definitely think about it next time I play.

All you guys with your high paragon levels.







I hit paragon 80 tonight. Lol


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Well I know that I was the first person in the thread to hit level 100 paragon, and first person to hit 500 in season 1, so I wouldn't be too worried about it. When I get into it I get into it hard, I could literally play 18 hours a day for months, and I have before. I'm an extremely dedicated and obsessive person. This is exactly why I have never played MMOs. If all my paragon 100 cap experience would be added on to my current plvl I'm sure I'd be 1000+ by now.
> 
> But its whatever, I'm not doing that anymore I just want to toy around now.


I think we need to get Stealth on board with that. He's going wayyy overboard right now


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I think we need to get Stealth on board with that. He's going wayyy overboard right now


I do what I want. Plus when I'm back from mission I'm going to be hitting the gym again. Last I checked you failed your Physical Training test.


----------



## Rickles

Need some advice

What should I be spending my Kadalas on? http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Rickles-1849/hero/58545627

First I want to spend them on my helm, I want to get a sunwooko's helm so I can switch out my ammy, but after that I don't know what to get.

Thanks,

xoxoxo
Rickles


----------



## Cryosis00

The fact D3 requires you to have Vsync on for it to detect Gsync, tells me the game is terrible at
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> I do what I want. Plus when I'm back from mission I'm going to be hitting the gym again. Last I checked you failed your Physical Training test.


Is that code for play more video games?


----------



## HeavyUser

You guys see the three way going on in the poll? Giggity Giggity Goo









Edit: OMG, Rickles your barb is almost complete drop everything you are doing and finish gearing that sexy beast!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> You guys see the three way going on in the poll? Giggity Giggity Goo


Yeah, I see it. I just broke out the web cam...this one is going viral on porntube.com, just you wait.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> You guys see the three way going on in the poll? Giggity Giggity Goo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: OMG, Rickles your barb is almost complete drop everything you are doing and finish gearing that sexy beast!


I can't stand charging for days....

It did seem to go pretty fast... but I just can't seem to bring myself to farming out what is left on her...

Also my monk is getting fun, I'm getting like 600 mil crits with exploding palm.


----------



## HeavyUser

Damn, monk is going to be my next build!


----------



## Rickles

If I could get some decent %cold.... I am trying so hard to get rid of my sunwooko's neck because it is killing me..

I've also got like no %CHD on rings, which I guess I could run another 30 bounties to try to get a better RRoG...


----------



## Demented

So are rifts/greater rifts a better way to get shards and loot than bounties? Do you only get the rift keys via the bounties?

Is there also a better way to get better stuff from Kadala, cuz I just keep getting crap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> So are rifts/greater rifts a better way to get shards and loot than bounties? Do you only get the rift keys via the bounties?
> 
> Is there also a better way to get better stuff from Kadala, cuz I just keep getting crap.


Rifts have twice as many legendary drops as the monsters in bounties, and give tons more bloodshards. Greater rifts are even better.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Rifts have twice as many legendary drops as the monsters in bounties, and give tons more bloodshards. Greater rifts are even better.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Ah, thank you.


An easy way to gear up in G-rifts is wait to complete them until you have 4:30 or less to go, this allows you to level your keystone only 1 level.

If you are trying to level a legendary gem as fast as possible you want to get keystones for levels

13, 16, 19, 22, 25, 28, 31, 34, and 37

That will allow you to get 100% chance to upgrade on each use, obviously you can do lower levels on the higher end, but your chance will also be lower.

Essentially for leveling a gem you get +10% for each level that the grift is higher than the gem.

For example

Level 11 grift gives you a 100% chance to upgrade a level 1 gem, then you will get 90% at gem level 2 and 80% at gem level 3.
Level 13 grift gives you 100% (think of it like 120%) chance to upgrade level 1, 100% (110% in theory) for level 2, and 100% for level 3.

hope that helps.

Also the greater rift keys have a higher chance to drop in higher level torments.

Rickles


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> An easy way to gear up in G-rifts is wait to complete them until you have 4:30 or less to go, this allows you to level your keystone only 1 level.
> 
> If you are trying to level a legendary gem as fast as possible you want to get keystones for levels
> 
> 13, 16, 19, 22, 25, 28, 31, 34, and 37
> 
> That will allow you to get 100% chance to upgrade on each use, obviously you can do lower levels on the higher end, but your chance will also be lower.
> 
> Essentially for leveling a gem you get +10% for each level that the grift is higher than the gem.
> 
> For example
> 
> Level 11 grift gives you a 100% chance to upgrade a level 1 gem, then you will get 90% at gem level 2 and 80% at gem level 3.
> Level 13 grift gives you 100% (think of it like 120%) chance to upgrade level 1, 100% (110% in theory) for level 2, and 100% for level 3.
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> Also the greater rift keys have a higher chance to drop in higher level torments.
> 
> Rickles


Sorry, don't understand any of that mumbo jumbo. But thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## yahu

^If you are mostly running bounties you may not even be aware of the legendary gems. They go into rings and amulets (and one can go in a weapon) and they can improve your tremendously. They have a primary and secondary affix, the primary gets better per level and the secondary is unlocked at lvl 25 (which is what Rickles was mentioning previously to get them to 25).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> I do what I want. Plus when I'm back from mission I'm going to be hitting the gym again. Last I checked you failed your Physical Training test.


Ouch, why you gotta toss a bruh-tha under the bus like that? Stealth is putting in crazy hours. I would never have guessed he would be ~100 para up on dl so fast.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Sorry, don't understand any of that mumbo jumbo. But thanks for the info anyway.


You get a single greater rift trial key.
You go into the trial, but leave quickly without killing anything.
You take the the level 1 key and destroy it, but wait til you have less than 4 minutes, then kill the rift guardian.
Take Legendary Gem
Upgrade Keystone
Rinse
Repeat with level 2 keystone you got from the floating ghost lady.

If you do this in this fashion, you can have all the legendary gems with only spending 1 or 2 trial stones.

When upgrading gems you get 100% chance if the level rift you are on is +10 levels of the gem


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^If you are mostly running bounties you may not even be aware of the legendary gems. They go into rings and amulets (and one can go in a weapon) and they can improve your tremendously. They have a primary and secondary affix, the primary gets better per level and the secondary is unlocked at lvl 25 (which is what Rickles was mentioning previously to get them to 25).
> Ouch, why you gotta toss a bruh-tha under the bus like that? Stealth is putting in crazy hours. I would never have guessed he would be ~100 para up on dl so fast.


He's got that suppott character with crazy bonus exp it was bound to happen especially with all the extra playtime he has now compared to me eveb Heavy is ahead of me now


----------



## Crazy9000

Slow down guys, it sounds like Demented may have never even entered a normal rift yet, much less a greater. This means he doesn't even know what legendary gems are, or maybe even rift guardians







.

My advice would be don't worry about greaters yet. Run a few plain rifts with the huge pule of keys you've probably collected from the bounties.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Slow down guys, it sounds like Demented may have never even entered a normal rift yet, much less a greater. This means he doesn't even know what legendary gems are, or maybe even rift guardians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My advice would be don't worry about greaters yet. Run a few plain rifts with the huge pule of keys you've probably collected from the bounties.


Yeah, today was my first foray into rifts, and I quite enjoyed it.









I'm not all into the maths of grinding, and rinse, repeating stuff just to speed up the process. I mean, I'm not clearing the map even though I've gotten the bounties, but I'm also not one to technically 'grind'.

I like the idea of maybe teaming to just see what kind of better gear I can get, but I'm also fine with learning a little at a time.

Does that make sense? At this point I'd really like to level my Monk to 70, he's still at 67 (actually go him there today), cuz my Barb is geared OK for rifts right now, and I could give my monk some better weapons.

I've played way too much today, but have a feeling I'll be back on in a little while.









Rifts are fun.









This is where Kadnroht stands now:

I'm sure it's peanuts to some of you...lol


----------



## Sainesk

So 2.2 does not have pylons in GRifts and a lot of the luck should be removed. Was finding especially on my Barb that I can get my time down to less than half just based on pylon luck.


----------



## HeavyUser

Well Holy Hell, looks like we have a 4 way split!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So 2.2 does not have pylons in GRifts and a lot of the luck should be removed. Was finding especially on my Barb that I can get my time down to less than half just based on pylon luck.


I would like Blizz to keep pylons in Grifts less than or equal to 35. Would allow the more casual player to still have a good chance of leveling gems to 25 without grinding lower Grifts with lower chance of gem upgrade success.

This would not impact any of the more seasoned players trying to push the limits of Grifts.


----------



## Krusher33

I haven't touched adventure mode yet. Should I do so? My season char is lvl 37 now I think.

BTW is the loot drops Free-for-all?


----------



## Demented

I was up until 2am rifting last night.







got my barb to a hair behind paragon 91. Running them at t2, and it takes me like 20 minutes to clear. I tried t1, and it only took 15 minutes, but the rewards are better at t2, and the extra time evens that out for me.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't touched adventure mode yet. Should I do so? My season char is lvl 37 now I think.
> 
> BTW is the loot drops Free-for-all?


Loot only shows to you, unless you drop it from your inventory.

If you haven't played through campaign once you can't do adventure, but if you can play adventure mode I'd recommend it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't touched adventure mode yet. Should I do so? My season char is lvl 37 now I think.
> 
> BTW is the loot drops Free-for-all?


If you are an old school Diablo player, then I would suggest you finish the game for the lore. It is not quite the same edge of the seat experience as it was back in the day, but it is worth a play though at least once. Once you finish the game, then go into adventure mode...

I am getting ready for a playthrough myself. I just like the lore, even if it doesn't scare the poop out of me like D1 did.

But if you are not in it for the lore at all, switch to adventure and find someone who will carry you in Torment 6 and help you gear up. Which plenty of folks around here are more than willing to do.

Best of luck.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't touched adventure mode yet. Should I do so? My season char is lvl 37 now I think.
> 
> BTW is the loot drops Free-for-all?
> 
> 
> 
> Loot only shows to you, unless you drop it from your inventory.
> 
> If you haven't played through campaign once you can't do adventure, but if you can play adventure mode I'd recommend it.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, I'm watching a streamer on twitch and it got me thinking when I saw his screen fill up with yellow words.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't touched adventure mode yet. Should I do so? My season char is lvl 37 now I think.
> 
> BTW is the loot drops Free-for-all?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an old school Diablo player, then I would suggest you finish the game for the lore. It is not quite the same edge of the seat experience as it was back in the day, but it is worth a play though at least once. Once you finish the game, then go into adventure mode...
> 
> I am getting ready for a playthrough myself. I just like the lore, even if it doesn't scare the poop out of me like D1 did.
> 
> But if you are not in it for the lore at all, switch to adventure and find someone who will carry you in Torment 6 and help you gear up. Which plenty of folks around here are more than willing to do.
> 
> Best of luck.
Click to expand...

Ya, it's the first thing I did. Almost done. I just got distracted and started a monk before finishing the story with a wizard.


----------



## yahu

I reached out to you in game today, demented. While I know you've spent a lot of time on your characters to get them where they are, I'd highly suggest you start a season 2 character as 99% of the clan is in S2 at the moment. If you do that, there are plenty of people online at most every hour of the day that would be more than happy to level you to 70 (takes less than an hour usually) and then carry you in T6 rifts to level/gear, and you will be back to paragon ~100 in no time, and well on your way to push your way through T6 in 15 min or less on your own.

Learning at your own pace is fine, but lean on the knowledge of those on here as a lot of us have already been through it, and are more than willing to help. Most importantly...have fun!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I was up until 2am rifting last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my barb to a hair behind paragon 91. Running them at t2, and it takes me like 20 minutes to clear. I tried t1, and it only took 15 minutes, but the rewards are better at t2, and the extra time evens that out for me.


If the rift takes over 10 mins, you are in way too high of a difficulty. T1 is possibly worth the long time due to ancient items and the good sets dropping, but T2 is going to be hurting you a lot.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I reached out to you in game today, demented. While I know you've spent a lot of time on your characters to get them where they are, I'd highly suggest you start a season 2 character as 99% of the clan is in S2 at the moment. If you do that, there are plenty of people online at most every hour of the day that would be more than happy to level you to 70 (takes less than an hour usually) and then carry you in T6 rifts to level/gear, and you will be back to paragon ~100 in no time, and well on your way to push your way through T6 in 15 min or less on your own.
> 
> Learning at your own pace is fine, but lean on the knowledge of those on here as a lot of us have already been through it, and are more than willing to help. Most importantly...have fun!


I am having fun. I appreciate the help, and reach out (don't know if I missed the message or whatever), but a lot of the time I'm more apt to play solo, since I have my own particular way of playing, and it does seem that a lot of you guys are in it for the speed completion. While I'm not opposed to leveling quickly, I still like to do things my own way. Nice to know the clan is there to help though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If the rift takes over 10 mins, you are in way too high of a difficulty. T1 is possibly worth the long time due to ancient items and the good sets dropping, but T2 is going to be hurting you a lot.


See, it's things like that that irk me. If I want a rift to take an hour, it can. It's about playstyle and having fun. Also, even if it does take me 20 minutes to do a rift on T2, if I don't die at all during it, how is that 'hurting me a lot'?


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I am having fun. I appreciate the help, and reach out (don't know if I missed the message or whatever), but a lot of the time I'm more apt to play solo, since I have my own particular way of playing, and it does seem that a lot of you guys are in it for the speed completion. While I'm not opposed to leveling quickly, I still like to do things my own way. Nice to know the clan is there to help though.
> See, it's things like that that irk me. If I want a rift to take an hour, it can. It's about playstyle and having fun. Also, even if it does take me 20 minutes to do a rift on T2, if I don't die at all during it, how is that 'hurting me a lot'?


I'm just gonna put this out there. If you switch to a Seasonal character you will get to play with 90% of the guild. It would take u 1 hour tops to get to lvl 70 again. Many people would help drag u through grifts to help u get gear. I do it all the time for people.


----------



## lemans81

What he means is efficiently. The accepted rate is around 10 minutes to clear. If it takes longer then you (by the percentage of drops) will get more legendaries by dropping difficulty. That's at least the premise, but there are some items that can only be found on T1 and above.

Just a suggestion, but maybe at least be open to ideas, we are all glad you are having fun, on the hand we have all been there but we found a different way to play and for most of us we enjoy it more. We all still solo bit socializing and team play can be awesome. Might be worth a try, again just my opinion.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> See, it's things like that that irk me. If I want a rift to take an hour, it can. It's about playstyle and having fun. Also, even if it does take me 20 minutes to do a rift on T2, if I don't die at all during it, how is that 'hurting me a lot'?


Why would you get irked about advice?

If you take 30% longer to get 10% more drops/XP, it doesn't make much sense. We're trying to help you with some of the basics of the game... if you just want to play solo and ignore any advice from other players, why are you posting in a thread about the game?


----------



## KuuFA

Hmm, I want to join the clan who do I pm? the OP?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> See, it's things like that that irk me. If I want a rift to take an hour, it can. It's about playstyle and having fun. Also, even if it does take me 20 minutes to do a rift on T2, if I don't die at all during it, how is that 'hurting me a lot'?


I have to admit, now that T6 rifts are like 5 minute auto clears, I really have the most fun when I am in an 'almost too high' Greater Rift, and probably not going to make it to the RG before time is up. So I feel you, give me something that is more than likely going to kill me, and let me problem solve on the fly. Much more fun than throwing 100 trash mobs and some 2 hit elites that I can kill while I dig in my butt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If the rift takes over 10 mins, you are in way too high of a difficulty. T1 is possibly worth the long time due to ancient items and the good sets dropping, but T2 is going to be hurting you a lot.


I would say that if you dont end up with a 30 second revive time, your Grift is too easy.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Why would you get irked about advice?
> 
> If you take 30% longer to get 10% more drops/XP, it doesn't make much sense. We're trying to help you with some of the basics of the game... if you just want to play solo and ignore any advice from other players, why are you posting in a thread about the game?


It was more the 'you're doing it wrong' tone that kind of came across, like there's only one way to play this game. True, it's hard to convey/receive context via the written word, so that might be on me. Maybe I like the challenge of T2 more than T1. Maybe I like fighting elites and rares more. Everybody is different.

And I can post and ask questions all I want in this thread, since that's what it is here for, and I have taken advice from some people recently.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have to admit, now that T6 rifts are like 5 minute auto clears, I really have the most fun when I am in an 'almost too high' Greater Rift, and probably not going to make it to the RG before time is up. So I feel you, give me something that is more than likely going to kill me, and let me problem solve on the fly. Much more fun than throwing 100 trash mobs and some 2 hit elites that I can kill while I dig in my butt.
> I would say that if you dont end up with a 30 second revive time, your Grift is too easy.


If you end up with a 30 second revive and pass the grift, you're in way too low of a grift







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It was more the 'you're doing it wrong' tone that kind of came across, like there's only one way to play this game. True, it's hard to convey/receive context via the written word, so that might be on me. Maybe I like the challenge of T2 more than T1. Maybe I like fighting elites and rares more. Everybody is different.
> 
> And I can post and ask questions all I want in this thread, since that's what it is here for, and I have taken advice from some people recently.


Even if you would rather play a harder difficulty for the challenge, it's still good to know what the most effective methods are.

For example, playing in Torment 2 isn't "worth it" as far as drops go for you currently. You're actually getting less items and experience then you would if you just stuck with torment 1 for the same amount of time. Now you can make an educated decision that the challenge of torment 2 is still worth it for you, since you enjoy it more. The same is going to go for your items and build- it's going to be good to know what the good ones are, even if you decide you like to use a different item/skill instead.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lemans can now sleep soundly, he knows I don't have the voice of a teenage girl, dream peacefully my friend


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, looks like blizzard has no interest in me getting to play tonight


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, looks like blizzard has no interest in me getting to play tonight


Be mad at your ISP, not Blizzard. They can't do much about connection issues that happen before you hit their server







.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572972177449852930


----------



## sugalumps

4th ancient maurder helm in a row with no crit or CA damage on it, what is better for the time being between 15% CA damage or 6% crit chance. Hit a wall atm at about grift 41 due to no drops and no luck in gambling at all. Rather depressing, and if I get one more rift with those leaping mobs or anarchs and or jailer I am done with DH


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hmm, I want to join the clan who do I pm? the OP?


Yes with your battletag
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Lemans can now sleep soundly, he knows I don't have the voice of a teenage girl, dream peacefully my friend


Yep at least 16.

No it was good to talk tp you after the tons of hours online in season 1. I really wish more people would use thr teamspeak.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes with your battletag
> Yep at least 16.
> 
> No it was good to talk tp you after the tons of hours online in season 1. I really wish more people would use thr teamspeak.


I honestly don't think I could go back to before team speak, it makes the experience so much more enjoyable, and I found out how to solve the echo issue


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I honestly don't think I could go back to before team speak, it makes the experience so much more enjoyable, and I found out how to solve the echo issue


Yeah I'm glad We all started using teamspeak its a lot more involved. Im still waiting for eden to get on I've played so many hours with that guy and never heard him speak


----------



## Crazy9000

My clan kicks people out who don't log in to teamspeak often enough lol. It's pretty helpful to be able to talk to people while playing.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My clan kicks people out who don't log in to teamspeak often enough lol. It's pretty helpful to be able to talk to people while playing.


It's definitely helpful but I don't think we'll take it that far ha


----------



## Rickles

I usually play with a buddy and we are always in mumble, makes it easier to coordinate cooldowns for elites/champs in higher grifts.

Or coordinating when to grab pylons.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes with your battletag
> Yep at least 16.
> 
> No it was good to talk tp you after the tons of hours online in season 1. I really wish more people would use thr teamspeak.


How dare you tell me how to play.

I will get on TS more. Between cursing and raging, the occasional loud music and wife cursing and raging in wow progression raids, I always thought it better to stay off TS.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes with your battletag
> Yep at least 16.
> 
> No it was good to talk tp you after the tons of hours online in season 1. I really wish more people would use thr teamspeak.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you tell me how to play.
> 
> I will get on TS more. Between cursing and raging, the occasional loud music and wife cursing and raging in wow progression raids, I always thought it better to stay off TS.
Click to expand...

You sir will fit right in.


----------



## Krusher33

I actually miss pre-teamspeak days. I hardly ever get on it and if I do, I tend to ignore everyone after awhile. I can't focus on your conversations AND play the game at the same time.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...Much more fun than throwing 100 trash mobs and some 2 hit elites that I can kill while I dig in my butt.


Now that's how you get the pink eye...or pull ahead in the officer voting???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah I'm glad We all started using teamspeak its a lot more involved. Im still waiting for eden to get on I've played so many hours with that guy and never heard him speak


That could very well be the reason. I've heard Eden's voice immediately invokes visions of moles-taches and free candy vans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> How dare you tell me how to play.
> 
> I will get on TS more. Between cursing and raging, the occasional loud music and wife cursing and raging in wow progression raids, I always thought it better to stay off TS.


hmm...no Tik mask, so definitely cursing and raging...I believe lemans commented on the Wu-Tang clan I had playing in the background a couple weeks back...cursing/raging wapce; sounds like lolo...come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## inedenimadam

You guys are going to make me get on TS just to prove that my name is not Lester, and that I dont own an ice cream truck.

I have 3 kids with 5 feet of me, so that is not an option at the moment, but once they go to bed, I will jump on for a bit.

Edit:

I am logged into the TS server, but I will have it muted for another hour or so.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys are going to make me get on TS just to prove that my name is not Lester, and that I dont own an ice cream truck.
> 
> I have 3 kids with 5 feet of me, so that is not an option at the moment, but once they go to bed, I will jump on for a bit.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I am logged into the TS server, but I will have it muted for another hour or so.


Dang he's there the one day I'm stuck at work


----------



## Krusher33

What is the TS server info? The OCN main one on the homepage or...?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What is the TS server info? The OCN main one on the homepage or...?


Yeah there's a Diablo 3 area already set up for us there


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah there's a Diablo 3 area already set up for us there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah I'm glad We all started using teamspeak its a lot more involved. Im still waiting for eden to get on I've played so many hours with that guy and never heard him speak[/qu
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah there's a Diablo 3 area already set up for us there
> 
> 
> 
> And it's quite hilarious at times
Click to expand...


----------



## The LAN Man

Someone's gotta tell me what eden sounds like so I can get the candy van image out of my head


----------



## HeavyUser

Meh, like a regular dude who uses the mute button way too much


----------



## Mikecdm

Got 3 more today to add to the collection


----------



## sugalumps

That moment..... you have been grinding for it for days, act 3 bounties upon bounties... finally you see helm, you identify it on the edge of your seat, you are excited, nervous, anxious.................. IT THEN ROLLS STR. I hate you blizzard so much, why did it have to be the longest/slowest of all the acts to grind.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Someone's gotta tell me what eden sounds like so I can get the candy van image out of my head


He doesn't talk on TS, he tends to type in-game.

I have to say, I am very glad I decided to join the TS server, and, on the advice of many, create a Seasonal character. With the help of lemons, FNG, and Eden I am now a happy Paragon 124 Barb!

Had a blast, and can't wait to do it again!



http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Demented1971-1455/hero/58908438


----------



## lemans81

Wow if you haven't gotten on the teamspeak you're really missing out. It is usually everything but business, we have a lot of laughs, and usually someone in there has any knowledge you are looking for (or e can message crazy for the answer). I would guess we averaged at least 4 people on all day with a peak around 7-9 but thats only like 60% of clan online.

In personal new finally found my SMK.....and twinkle found his tiki so 2x decent 0dps wds in the clan for your high grifting pleasure. Lol


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> In personal new finally found my SMK.....and twinkle found his tiki so 2x decent 0dps wds in the clan for your high grifting pleasure. Lol


For sure. Once I'm off for the weekend me you Eden and heavy should roll a 4 man we should definitely be able to hit 50


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> For sure. Once I'm off for the weekend me you Eden and heavy should roll a 4 man we should definitely be able to hit 50


Might be better if im there


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Got 3 more today to add to the collection


Obvious photoshop.


----------



## Krusher33

I finished the story last night and then went to bed. I'll be able do some adventure mode tonight... maybe.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Meh, like a regular dude who uses the mute button way too much


I either play with an infant in my lap or within reaching distance in her swing, if she is nodding, or sleeping, my voice will wake her. I have house guests coming in tonight that will be sleeping in the loft, so staying up til 3 laughing my butt off on TS is going to be a no-go. If I was in an empty apartment, or even a room with a closed door, I would get on and pick on Lemons for driving a van older than the combined age of his 4 kids. But I dont have the option to be loud, or I will disturb the few hours of peace and quiet there is in my house.

Edit to add:

Lemons has a pretty good lock. We essentially carried +2 through a 39 and beat it. Someone needs to get a 0sader put together, pretty sure we could get 50.


----------



## HeavyUser

I just found my first gift of the season.........455 paragon levels..... -_-


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I just found my first gift of the season.........455 paragon levels..... -_-


Ouch, I'm at 320 paragons and gotten 3 so far. Used two of them, one on a Kridershot for the DH, one on an Ancient 2h for my Barb.


----------



## Rickles

At like 300 (just below) and have only gotten 2.

#frownyfacewhyyouhatemerng


----------



## Krusher33

I'll be honest and say I was a little overwhelmed when I visited adventure mode before logging out last night. I don't get what you guys mean by "T1" or "T6", "rift", etc. All I saw was a map with exclamation marks that have bounties and some other NPC asking for a key to get into a rift.

And I had a sad moment last night. I didn't die... till I got to Malthael. I was doing very well, got him down to like 25% life left and I wasn't paying attention to my own as I became over-confident. This was on hard diff.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'll be honest and say I was a little overwhelmed when I visited adventure mode before logging out last night. I don't get what you guys mean by "T1" or "T6", "rift", etc. All I saw was a map with exclamation marks that have bounties and some other NPC asking for a key to get into a rift.
> 
> And I had a sad moment last night. I didn't die... till I got to Malthael. I was doing very well, got him down to like 25% life left and I wasn't paying attention to my own as I became over-confident. This was on hard diff.


T = Torment, which is the hardest difficulty of the game.

Torment has 6 level setting of difficulty. Each increase in difficulty increases the %EXP gain, %Gold gain and legendary drop rate.

As you gear increases bump up the difficulty. Set items and certain legendaries only start to drop in T1+

Rifts come in 2 forms.

You need rift key fragments to open a generic Rift. Key fragments come from the cache bags you receive after talking to Tyreal once you complete all the bounties in a single Act. Bounties can only be done in adventure mode.

Normal Rift (requires key fragment) is a special zone where the objective is to kill all the mobs while filling up a counter(gauge). Once the counter hits 100% it spawns a Rift Guardian. When the guardian is killed it has a chance to drop rift keys. On T6 these are 100% drop rates.

The benefit of running rifts is your legendary drop rate is doubled. We advise you to run rifts as soon as you can. People in the clan have no issues rushing people through rifts for loot, if you choose help.

Greater Rifts (require rift keys) have no loot drops until the end when you kill the Rift Guardian. These are timed based. Upon killing the rift guardian a loot explosion occurs. You can receive as many as 4 or 5 legendary drops. These guardians also drop legendary gems which are very important to end game gearing.

You also get the option of turning your rift key in for a new (harder) tier Greater Rift, or you can level up your legendary gems.

That is the basics. If you want more specifics on anything in particular just let us know.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And I had a sad moment last night. I didn't die... till I got to Malthael.


They made that dude boss.


----------



## Demented

I learned a lot last night. Got a nice start on my Raekor's set, got my wraps today so changed up my skills to use furious charge now.

And now I'm going to repeat what some said to me a few days ago:

@Krusher33 you should create a new seasonal character, and look to join a group running t6 greater rifts. They will carry you, you will level incredibly fast, and have a lot of fun!

I know I'm definitely down for some more the next time.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'll be honest and say I was a little overwhelmed when I visited adventure mode before logging out last night. I don't get what you guys mean by "T1" or "T6", "rift", etc. All I saw was a map with exclamation marks that have bounties and some other NPC asking for a key to get into a rift.
> 
> And I had a sad moment last night. I didn't die... till I got to Malthael. I was doing very well, got him down to like 25% life left and I wasn't paying attention to my own as I became over-confident. This was on hard diff.
> 
> 
> 
> T = Torment, which is the hardest difficulty of the game.
> 
> Torment has 6 level setting of difficulty. Each increase in difficulty increases the %EXP gain, %Gold gain and legendary drop rate.
> 
> As you gear increases bump up the difficulty. Set items and certain legendaries only start to drop in T1+
> 
> Rifts come in 2 forms.
> 
> You need rift key fragments to open a generic Rift. Key fragments come from the cache bags you receive after talking to Tyreal once you complete all the bounties in a single Act. Bounties can only be done in adventure mode.
> 
> Normal Rift (requires key fragment) is a special zone where the objective is to kill all the mobs while filling up a counter(gauge). Once the counter hits 100% it spawns a Rift Guardian. When the guardian is killed it has a chance to drop rift keys. On T6 these are 100% drop rates.
> 
> The benefit of running rifts is your legendary drop rate is doubled. We advise you to run rifts as soon as you can. People in the clan have no issues rushing people through rifts for loot, if you choose help.
> 
> Greater Rifts (require rift keys) have no loot drops until the end when you kill the Rift Guardian. These are timed based. Upon killing the rift guardian a loot explosion occurs. You can receive as many as 4 or 5 legendary drops. These guardians also drop legendary gems which are very important to end game gearing.
> 
> You also get the option of turning your rift key in for a new (harder) tier Greater Rift, or you can level up your legendary gems.
> 
> That is the basics. If you want more specifics on anything in particular just let us know.
Click to expand...

Wow, awesome and easy to understand. Thanks for taking the time to type it up.

I don't mind help. Like some of the guys on teamspeak learned last night, I suck at communicating. And I tend to piss people off when I suddenly "disappear". I have 2 kids and a wife. If something's up with any of them, I'll drop what I'm doing and go.

If people understands that I don't engage in conversations (I couldn't understand 1/2 the stuff y'all were talking about anyways) and that there's an understanding that I go AFK because it's important, then ok I'll join in. If someone gonna get all pissy about it however, I don't want to deal with it. I'm tired of dealing with people who think a game is more important than my wife or kids.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wow, awesome and easy to understand. Thanks for taking the time to type it up.
> 
> I don't mind help. Like some of the guys on teamspeak learned last night, I suck at communicating. And I tend to piss people off when I suddenly "disappear". I have 2 kids and a wife. If something's up with any of them, I'll drop what I'm doing and go.
> 
> If people understands that I don't engage in conversations (I couldn't understand 1/2 the stuff y'all were talking about anyways) and that there's an understanding that I go AFK because it's important, then ok I'll join in. If someone gonna get all pissy about it however, I don't want to deal with it. I'm tired of dealing with people who think a game is more important than my wife or kids.


I was apprehensive as well for my own reasons. And since you'd be being carried, it wouldn't be a big deal if you had to leave. Also, lemons has 4 kids and a wife, eden has a baby, and I have a pita cat. We all can have reasons to stop at any time.

What I'm saying is it's a great group of people who like to have fun, and I think you would love it.


----------



## yahu

^^^I was glad to see you online last night! Unfortunately I didn't get on till late, and was watching the TV so we didn't get to play, but regardless, there are plenty of people to help you through T6, and beyond in GRifts.

BTW - your forum pic always makes me think "I need more cowbell!"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Got 3 more today to add to the collection


sonuva beeitch!!! I haven't gotten one yet @ 335-ish? The only reason my SMK has a socket is download was nice enough to give me one a couple weeks ago.

You are welcome for coming on late and keeping you online to get your smk. The fact that you have gotten 2 SMKs, both of which while we were in the same game is an odd coincidence. That POS Tik mask that I finally got (28k shards?) is going to be a soul soon, methinks. I'm not sure I can make that work with my CDR, but we'll see.

BTW Eden, I have a zdps sader built with a Solanium (mace that drops globes), and I've run one successfully in the past with Crazy and lemans. I was using the law last night that poops out health globes and it was working pretty well. We ran a quick 4p grift with ease, but it was pretty low level (mid-high 30s?) and I think FNG still needs to level his DH. Lemans was also on a sleep-deprived-just-got-an-SMK high and we haven't played the combo in a while and we could be in better sync.

Unfortunately my internets decided to take a dump soon thereafter so I decided that was a sign and went to bed. I currently have a star amulet on my sader, so that was nice for the one fire chain pack we hit. I worry more about lightning in higher GRifts though, so I need to find a Xeph amulet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Snuck in to Rank 8 on wizard this morning with a decently quick 44 clear. Took 3 tries total, and the other two were under 1 min over time. A few pieces of my gear could get pretty large upgrades, so feeling pretty good about where my Wizard can end up with some more time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wow, awesome and easy to understand. Thanks for taking the time to type it up.
> 
> I don't mind help. Like some of the guys on teamspeak learned last night, I suck at communicating. And I tend to piss people off when I suddenly "disappear". I have 2 kids and a wife. If something's up with any of them, I'll drop what I'm doing and go.
> 
> If people understands that I don't engage in conversations (I couldn't understand 1/2 the stuff y'all were talking about anyways) and that there's an understanding that I go AFK because it's important, then ok I'll join in. If someone gonna get all pissy about it however, I don't want to deal with it. I'm tired of dealing with people who think a game is more important than my wife or kids.
> 
> 
> 
> I was apprehensive as well for my own reasons. And since you'd be being carried, it wouldn't be a big deal if you had to leave. Also, lemons has 4 kids and a wife, eden has a baby, and I have a pita cat. We all can have reasons to stop at any time.
> 
> What I'm saying is it's a great group of people who like to have fun, and I think you would love it.
Click to expand...

That is about the jist of it. Although I have 3 not one, of which one is a newly minted baby girl who sleeps in my lap or within reach when I play D3. So we understand the 'went afk in the middle of an elite pack' and the 'cant talk because its disturbs the peace'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Snuck in to Rank 8 on wizard this morning with a decently quick 44 clear. Took 3 tries total, and the other two were under 1 min over time. A few pieces of my gear could get pretty large upgrades, so feeling pretty good about where my Wizard can end up with some more time.


Good job man. Living up to your name!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Snuck in to Rank 8 on wizard this morning with a decently quick 44 clear. Took 3 tries total, and the other two were under 1 min over time. A few pieces of my gear could get pretty large upgrades, so feeling pretty good about where my Wizard can end up with some more time.


making me jealous, I'm barely at 36 right now. and had about 30 seconds left


----------



## Krusher33

It's not so much that I gotta be quiet because it disturbs the peace. I'm in my mancave. It has more to do with me being hard-of-hearing and missing about 30-60% of what you guys say.


----------



## inedenimadam

So who wants to work some 45+ tonight?


----------



## Krusher33

Sorry but what does 45+ mean? Is it levels 45+?


----------



## The LAN Man

It means a tier 45+ greater rift for reference torment 6 is toughky equivelant to a greater rift tier 25ish. I get off work in about 4 hours and I'll be down to run some


----------



## Krusher33

I might get on in a couple of hours. Not sure yet.


----------



## HeavyUser

I need help farming 45+ keys : (


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I need help farming 45+ keys : (


I'm not working this weekend so we can get some serious game time in


----------



## Demented

I'll be on in a very short while. Just letting some food digest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I need help farming 45+ keys : (


you got my help, just say the word. Another DH and a 0dps and I think we can get them, and run them.

Sounds like stealth and Download are both down for it too.


----------



## HeavyUser

Just home from work, gna eat. See ya'll soooon


----------



## Krusher33

I'm trying to decide if I want to continue my Monk or start a new char. Haven't tried WD or Crusader yet. I used to love army necro and hammerdins in D2. I used to love the bowzon with maxed out penetrating + guided arrows but I tried the DH for 20 levels (I think) and wasn't particularly excited about it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to continue my Monk or start a new char. Haven't tried WD or Crusader yet. I used to love army necro and hammerdins in D2. I used to love the bowzon with maxed out penetrating + guided arrows but I tried the DH for 20 levels (I think) and wasn't particularly excited about it.


DH doesn't shine til you get geared, then everything goes BOOM in a parade of large numbers.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I need help farming 45+ keys : (


Time to level a sader for trials







.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to continue my Monk or start a new char. Haven't tried WD or Crusader yet. I used to love army necro and hammerdins in D2. I used to love the bowzon with maxed out penetrating + guided arrows but I tried the DH for 20 levels (I think) and wasn't particularly excited about it.


If you create a Seasonal toon, and then team up and get carried, you will level in NO TIME. You'll also get plenty of paragon levels and decent gear so you won't always have to team up.

In other words, one you go Seasonal, you never go back...lol


----------



## Krusher33

Well the Monk is seasonal and at lvl 55 or 56.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Sorry but what does 45+ mean? Is it levels 45+?


He means level 45 or higher greater rifts.


----------



## The LAN Man

We can get you to 70 fast enough though and I can help you with some greater rifts


----------



## HeavyUser

Just cleared a 44 solo with the barby : )

Edit: Crazy, gna start a sader this weekend !!


----------



## Demented

Another fruitful night on the ts server and clan.







luckily not as late as last night though. This old man can't take those late nights any more lol.

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i reinstalled the game the other day, did they ruin demon hunters a little cause my sentries didnt fire like they used too.


----------



## Kidlat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i reinstalled the game the other day, did they ruin demon hunters a little cause my sentries didnt fire like they used too.


Sentries work differently now, they only fire spenders when you do, they eliminated the "plop-it-then-forget-it" style of gameplay for the DH. In consolation, sentries do far more damage now than they did before.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Sentries work differently now, they only fire spenders when you do, they eliminated the "plop-it-then-forget-it" style of gameplay for the DH. In consolation, sentries do far more damage now than they did before.


You actually have to do work now.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> i reinstalled the game the other day, did they ruin demon hunters a little cause my sentries didnt fire like they used too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sentries work differently now, they only fire spenders when you do, they eliminated the "plop-it-then-forget-it" style of gameplay for the DH. In consolation, sentries do far more damage now than they did before.
Click to expand...

Actually, they dont do any more damage...but you do.


----------



## Rickles

Gosh, this game is going to get me to cancel my wow sub.

And I'll have gone full circle...


----------



## Krusher33

I had fun last night. Got my monk from lvl 55 to paragon 45 in just a couple of hours. I couldn't keep up. I kept trying replace my gears as I find them so I wouldn't die so easily. Then I changed my skills a bit to help me survive. They guys kept trying to talk to me but I was so dang focused on surviving I don't know what they were saying, lol.

I did have a moment when the wife came to bug me a bit. Pretty sure they waited for me which was nice.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had fun last night. Got my monk from lvl 55 to paragon 45 in just a couple of hours. I couldn't keep up. I kept trying replace my gears as I find them so I wouldn't die so easily. Then I changed my skills a bit to help me survive. They guys kept trying to talk to me but I was so dang focused on surviving I don't know what they were saying, lol.
> 
> I did have a moment when the wife came to bug me a bit. Pretty sure they waited for me which was nice.


When you're being carried, you can just hang back...and slowly collect...and gear up if you want, but you can also just wait until the end. Whe you;ve got guys with 400+ paragon, and awesome gear, and T6 rifts, you're not going to be able to keep up, at least i can't...yet









I'm glad you had fun tho. I'm glad I decided to take the advice of many here. I was a fool...will you ever forgive me?









Plus, I'm willing to be carried by any one who wants to...I'll praise you for how awesome for you, and grab any health globes you want me too. I can also take down those pesky crates, piles of bones, and desks. Those things are vicious!


----------



## ivers

might come back into the game to try out season 2, any character i should play?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> might come back into the game to try out season 2, any character i should play?


If you are in clan, we need crusaders. Otherwise DH is most damage fastest.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I had fun last night. Got my monk from lvl 55 to paragon 45 in just a couple of hours. I couldn't keep up. I kept trying replace my gears as I find them so I wouldn't die so easily. Then I changed my skills a bit to help me survive. They guys kept trying to talk to me but I was so dang focused on surviving I don't know what they were saying, lol.
> 
> I did have a moment when the wife came to bug me a bit. Pretty sure they waited for me which was nice.


Just hang back. No need to keep up when people are carrying you. When the rift guardian dies you can right click party member portraits and teleport to them to pick up the loot.

You can only do this in normal rifts, not greater rifts.

To help improve your survival rate as a Monk, while you attain gear, run Epiphany with the desert shroud rune (50% dmg reduction). Also run Mantra of Salvation with Agility rune (forget the name) or mantra of healing. The are a couple other defensive skills you could use to purely keep you alive in the hard content while you pick up gear.

Make sure you have elective mode ON. It is an option in the gameplay menu that is off by default. When you turn this on you can freely move you skills into your 1 -4 keys instead of the game locking you into a specific skill group.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> might come back into the game to try out season 2, any character i should play?


DH - OP monsters but require the M6 set before they shine
Barb - Rift clearing freaks once they have the Raekors set. Single target is lacking but you make up with that with gems and other tactics.
Sader - zdps kings. Condem builds and Phlanx builds still strong. Haven't messed with them much this season
Monk - Perm Serenity group build makes high rifting cake. Sunwuko set - Wave of light builds do insane damage. Clears entire screens in 1 click. Single target is good but not amazing.
Wizards - N/A don't play them
WD - another zdps king. N/A on damage builds. Haven't played one since S1


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Monk - Perm Serenity group build makes high rifting cake. Sunwuko set - Wave of light builds do insane damage. Clears entire screens in 1 click. Single target is good but not amazing.


Aren't they nerfing it in the next patch somehow so that it's not so perm serenity anymore?

And I had almost started a Crusader last night as it's one of the ones I haven't tried yet.


----------



## criznit

I will be on tonight to try and level up a crusader for the zdps spot if needed. I have the health globe hammer and just need the shield to complete it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I will be on tonight to try and level up a crusader for the zdps spot if needed. I have the health globe hammer and just need the shield to complete it.


That would be great. We are at a bit of a wall anywhere north of 45 without getting pylon happy or sardine zombie rifts.


----------



## Demented

Got my Raekor's britches!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Got my Raekor's britches!


LOOOL

The pants? I'll see about getting in the clan and getting back on my barb, then I can funnel some other people some gear.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> LOOOL
> 
> The pants? I'll see about getting in the clan and getting back on my barb, then I can funnel some other people some gear.


Why lol? Only need one more Raekor's piece to get the all runes on furious charge.


----------



## ivers

I'll try a crusader then, fastest way to lvl is still adventure? any tips?

Iversid#1279


----------



## Crazy9000

Found an amazing ancient Furnace last night. I'm still split on if it's worth it or not... I lose 60% fire damage switching to it.


----------



## Sainesk

^Jelly but how? afaik there is no 2h or 2 1h combo which gives 60% fire combined, have to lose cindercoat too or use rorg since no source?


----------



## yahu

you are such a bastard Crazy. I'll at least give you that you are in fact crazy, and you deserve all that you get.









BTW Eden, I do have a good zdps sader. I been telling you guys DH + DH + z-Sader is for keys. Let's do this!







I should be playing this weekend as much as I possibly can. I didn't get to play as much as I'd like this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Just hang back. No need to keep up when people are carrying you. When the rift guardian dies you can right click party member portraits and teleport to them to pick up the loot.
> 
> You can only do this in normal rifts, not greater rifts.
> 
> To help improve your survival rate as a Monk, while you attain gear, run Epiphany with the desert shroud rune (50% dmg reduction). Also run Mantra of Salvation with Agility rune (forget the name) or mantra of healing. The are a couple other defensive skills you could use to purely keep you alive in the hard content while you pick up gear.
> 
> Make sure you have elective mode ON. It is an option in the gameplay menu that is off by default. When you turn this on you can freely move you skills into your 1 -4 keys instead of the game locking you into a specific skill group.
> DH - OP monsters but require the M6 set before they shine
> Barb - Rift clearing freaks once they have the Raekors set. Single target is lacking but you make up with that with gems and other tactics.
> Sader - zdps kings. Condem builds and Phlanx builds still strong. Haven't messed with them much this season
> Monk - Perm Serenity group build makes high rifting cake. Sunwuko set - Wave of light builds do insane damage. Clears entire screens in 1 click. Single target is good but not amazing.
> Wizards - N/A don't play them
> WD - another zdps king. N/A on damage builds. Haven't played one since S1


I wouldn't say Sader is zdps king (maybe queen? see below), but a good combo with WD for the added dmg buffs and health globe law. Maybe trial king for z-Sader?. Crazy and I did get a good DH + Sader 2P in Season1 (mid/high 40's I think?) before the DH was even as strong as they are now, but I think that was when he could stay in Shadow, or whatever almost permanently, as long as there were mobs on screen. I haven't gotten a chance to try this with 2P in S2.

WD zdps isn't king so much as absolutely necessary (I guess this could be king and z-Sader queen?). Nothing locks elites in high GRifts like the WD. WD dmg builds are pretty good too. You have a choice between Jade or pets (variants). Jade pops for multi-billions if built correctly but is DoT based/complex to setup, and can be very squishy. Pets are nice up front as they add meat shields for survivability, and if you are lucky enough for the SMK to find you (you don't find it, it finds you...unless your name is lemans and you have me in your party) along with a well rolled Tik mask, the sac build is badass. Unfortunately the combo has not happened for me yet. Evar (plenty of Tik masks in S1 but no SMK; SMK in S2 but only one horrible Tik mask).









There are variants on the pet builds depending on the mask. You have the more starter Grin Reaper mask for full screen chaos (mimics pop and cast all your skills), Mask of Jeram for good pet dmg, and Carnevil + Dagger of Darts for up to 24 mobile turrets. I personally like the variety in the WD the most out of all toons.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> ^Jelly but how? afaik there is no 2h or 2 1h combo which gives 60% fire combined, have to lose cindercoat too or use rorg since no source?


I don't think it's viable to drop either unity or SoJ, so RoRG isn't an option for solo. That makes me lose devastator, firebird source, and cindercoat. It's probably still worth it since it rolled so well, but man that is tough, especially with the higher damage range on ancient sources now.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> if you are lucky enough for the SMK to find you (you don't find it, it finds you...unless your name is lemans and you have me in your party).


Not entirely...true.....sorta found a second smk.....and sorta gave it to stealth today.


----------



## The LAN Man

we saw. Silently judging you from a distance.


----------



## HeavyUser

I want that Furnace


----------



## Rickles

Got my first 2 billion crit tonight... had to use a power pylon to get it. Monk seems pretty fantastic, my normal crits with that skill are 600 mil on normals and 725 mil on elites.

Exploding palm with the cold rune.. GG

I need some better rings and a better sunwookos neck piece.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> we saw. Silently judging you from a distance.


and then Stealth found another SoJ and wouldn't share


----------



## Krusher33

Might have been my fault. I may have been maxing out his level of sharing. He gave me so much it's nuts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Might have been my fault. I may have been maxing out his level of sharing. He gave me so much it's nuts.


I am just teasing, I wouldnt have shared it either


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am just teasing, I wouldnt have shared it either


Sharing is caring


----------



## Demented

Got my vile ward!


----------



## Demented

And my Raekor's will!









Also able to do T2 rifts solo in 10 minutes or less!


----------



## Krusher33

What paragon lvl are you now?

I'm doubting I'll get to play tonight.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What paragon lvl are you now?
> 
> I'm doubting I'll get to play tonight.


Just a hair shy of 190.












(Video was still being processed at time of posting.)


----------



## The LAN Man

So I got an ancient kridershot today....


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am just teasing, I wouldnt have shared it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing is caring
Click to expand...

And selling is service!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So I got an ancient kridershot today....


no...freakin way

congrats.


----------



## The LAN Man

The stock damage was so low it hurt but I mean ancient krider


----------



## lemans81

12 hours until poll closes on officers.

Also a few of you will get this but most won't(come on team speak and you will):


----------



## Mikecdm

My luck, just did 14 caches, this is the result. I salvaged the one ring that I got.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 12 hours until poll closes on officers.
> 
> Also a few of you will get this but most won't(come on team speak and you will):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what the hell is wrong with kids today.

This was cool when I was a kid:



Spoiler: Not Safe For Work or Small Children


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 12 hours until poll closes on officers.
> 
> Also a few of you will get this but most won't(come on team speak and you will):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is wrong with kids today.
> 
> This was cool when I was a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not Safe For Work or Small Children
Click to expand...

It wasn't the song its the topic....and since your already in the club.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 12 hours until poll closes on officers.
> 
> Also a few of you will get this but most won't(come on team speak and you will):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is wrong with kids today.
> 
> This was cool when I was a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not Safe For Work or Small Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't the song its the topic....and since your already in the club.
Click to expand...

I know, I was just taken back by just how bad the song is. I miss the sex, drugs, and hate that was indicative of music in the 90s. Now its all emotional aware, politically correct garbage.

Back on topic:
Can I get some 2 man action later? I see Stealth AND Download have both put me in my place, and that is entirely unacceptable.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I know, I was just taken back by just how bad the song is. I miss the sex, drugs, and hate that was indicative of music in the 90s. Now its all emotional aware, politically correct garbage.
> 
> Back on topic:
> Can I get some 2 man action later? I see Stealth AND Download have both put me in my place, and that is entirely unacceptable.


AND SO IT BEGINS!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It wasn't the song its the topic....and since your already in the club.


*it's *you're


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It wasn't the song its the topic....and since your already in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it's *you're
Click to expand...


----------



## mr. biggums

Found an ancient torch today it rolled minimum damage range on it though so I ended up rolling that too its max 4k torch with max Dex, 10cd, 9% elite DMG and 50% cost of bell I'm still dam happy with it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Found an ancient torch today it rolled minimum damage range on it though so I ended up rolling that too its max 4k torch with max Dex, 10cd, 9% elite DMG and 50% cost of bell I'm still dam happy with it.


I'm jelly, but i've been playing my WD since I found an SMK, found it in less than 10 hours played on my WD too...


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'm jelly, but i've been playing my WD since I found an SMK, found it in less than 10 hours played on my WD too...


Do you have a tiki mask yet?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So I got an ancient kridershot today....


I got an ancient kridershot on the first 100 paragon levels a few days into the season, 3.3k damage. Also an ancient etrayu with 3.2k and 19% cold damage









Sadly my luck ended after that/


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> I got an ancient kridershot on the first 100 paragon levels a few days into the season, 3.3k damage. Also an ancient etrayu with 3.2k and 19% cold damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly my luck ended after that/


I got mine right around paragon 500. Most of my gear is ancient now except for a few pieces


----------



## lemans81

And the finally tally is



As for that 3 way tie, I will have to get back with you after Sainesk and I discuss it. Congrats to Download on locking in the first open spot.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> And the finally tally is
> 
> 
> 
> As for that 3 way tie, I will have to get back with you after Sainesk and I discuss it. Congrats to Download on locking in the first open spot.


Does this mean I actually have to get everyone RoRGs now?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Fresh 70 ss DH. Anyone who is generous enough to carry a new toon, add my btt pls


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Fresh 70 ss DH. Anyone who is generous enough to carry a new toon, add my btt pls


If you add me I can carry you through some stuff in a little bit


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> And the finally tally is
> 
> 
> 
> As for that 3 way tie, I will have to get back with you after Sainesk and I discuss it. Congrats to Download on locking in the first open spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean I actually have to get everyone RoRGs now?
Click to expand...

Ancient one's with crit hit.....


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ancient one's with crit hit.....


so...like mine

Edit:

Congrats to all the new officers!


----------



## lemans81

*Alright here is what you have been waiting for....your new officers:* (we decided to give it to all the highest votes)

*(HeavyUser) HeavyUser#1312
(The LAN Man) Download#1492
(inedenimadam) EVENinEDEN#1625
(Yahu) twinklenuts#1682*


----------



## HeavyUser

Congrats to All!!


----------



## ivers

grats for the officer,

Last night i had some shard to spend, the first to piece was sabaton of ahkanh for my crusader. both are the same...

How do we get ancient piece? does it need to be a specified torment?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Congrats to All!!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> grats for the officer,
> 
> Last night i had some shard to spend, the first to piece was sabaton of ahkanh for my crusader. both are the same...
> 
> How do we get ancient piece? does it need to be a specified torment?


1/10 chance to roll ancient.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> And selling is service!


Love that video


----------



## Krusher33

Congrats and good luck.

Monks: I've seen a lot of people use skills that uses spirit for both their main and secondary attacks and never seem to run out. I've been trying it but I'm not having much luck conserving my spirit much.

Also I know about the numpad trick to spam some of the skills but it just burns right through my spirit when I do it. I'm assuming this may be connected to my previous inquiry but ya... how the hell?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Congrats and good luck.
> 
> Monks: I've seen a lot of people use skills that uses spirit for both their main and secondary attacks and never seem to run out. I've been trying it but I'm not having much luck conserving my spirit much.
> 
> Also I know about the numpad trick to spam some of the skills but it just burns right through my spirit when I do it. I'm assuming this may be connected to my previous inquiry but ya... how the hell?


You have to have spirit regen, from a combination of skills, items, and passives.

Spamming sweeping wind requires the innas set. It makes it cost almost nothing per cast.


----------



## Krusher33

The entire set? I have a couple of the pieces.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The entire set? I have a couple of the pieces.


Do a Google search for monk builds, and see what some are suggesting. There is a lot of information out there on how to build good characters. That, and the help from the clan should get you set.

Hell, I just need the good amulet, rings, bracers and weapon for the perfect Raekor's build. Even without those pieces, I'm rocking a pretty decent build.


----------



## dsmwookie

I've got a 70 Barb and WD. If anyone needs help or wants to run things hit me up. Ill grab my I.D. and add it in a bit. I just started a clan with some friends called K1N. We have a 50 man T.S. server and play a bunch of other games together as well.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I've got a 70 Barb and WD. If anyone needs help or wants to run things hit me up. Ill grab my I.D. and add it in a bit. I just started a clan with some friends called K1N. We have a 50 man T.S. server and play a bunch of other games together as well.


Careful now....no recruiting.


----------



## dsmwookie

Here is my battle tag: Forgiven#1166

leman, I don't care if ppl join, it was more a community thing as I enjoy playing with like minded people. The mention of the clan was because I wasn't sure how to figure out my gamer tag at work until I logged into my bnet account.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> I've got a 70 Barb and WD. If anyone needs help or wants to run things hit me up. Ill grab my I.D. and add it in a bit. I just started a clan with some friends called K1N. We have a 50 man T.S. server and play a bunch of other games together as well.




We got a clan too, you should join.


----------



## Duality92

Duality92#1567 ( think, or maybe 1657)


----------



## Demented

Our clan is best clan.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Our clan is best clan.


Damn skippy it is


----------



## lemans81

This video basically sums up the first meeting of all the new officers.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> This video basically sums up the first meeting of all the new officers.


I feel that in my soul


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not entirely...true.....sorta found a second smk.....and sorta gave it to stealth today.


DOH! That happened after I played with Stealth that morning. Nice job! I would have given him my 2nd, but it was ancient (a girl can dream, no?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> AND SO IT BEGINS!


And Crazy isn't even the one instigating it this time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'm jelly, but i've been playing my WD since I found an SMK, found it in less than 10 hours played on my WD too...


sonuva... I'll say the drop rate certainly must be better than previous (over 600 paragon in NS/S1 combined with no drop and now less than 300 para with 1 drop in S2), but it still feels pretty low for me. I would really like an ancient SMK, kthxby!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> And the finally tally is
> 
> 
> 
> As for that 3 way tie, I will have to get back with you after Sainesk and I discuss it. Congrats to Download on locking in the first open spot.


congrats DL for gettin' it done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> *Alright here is what you have been waiting for....your new officers:* (we decided to give it to all the highest votes)
> 
> *(HeavyUser) HeavyUser#1312
> (The LAN Man) Download#1492
> (inedenimadam) EVENinEDEN#1625
> (Yahu) twinklenuts#1682*


Gah...I guess my 3 votes for DL didn't put me out of the running far enough!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Congrats and good luck.
> 
> Monks: I've seen a lot of people use skills that uses spirit for both their main and secondary attacks and never seem to run out. I've been trying it but I'm not having much luck conserving my spirit much.
> 
> Also I know about the numpad trick to spam some of the skills but it just burns right through my spirit when I do it. I'm assuming this may be connected to my previous inquiry but ya... how the hell?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Do a Google search for monk builds, and see what some are suggesting. There is a lot of information out there on how to build good characters. That, and the help from the clan should get you set.
> 
> Hell, I just need the good amulet, rings, bracers and weapon for the perfect Raekor's build. Even without those pieces, I'm rocking a pretty decent build.


one word for searching builds. wwwdiablofanscom. I'll let you figger out where to put the periods grammar nazi. Carry on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> This video basically sums up the first meeting of all the new officers.


I love that scene from Lethal Weapon. I could have swore it was from 3, but I haven't watched those movies in forevah. BTW - W T F (seriously censored?) at missing each other online? I played a ton this weekend, but I guess I missed your chunks o' time. To be fair, I did play more during the day with my buddy (old clan I was in with IRL friends). I'd invite him to our moar awesomer clan, but I don't expect he'll be playing for long before he puts it down again. If he does play for long, I'll have him join.


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks for the link. I'll look at it later. When ever I google it, I get old info like before all the patches.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> BTW - W T F (seriously censored?) at missing each other online? I played a ton this weekend, but I guess I missed your chunks o' time.


Yeah I was mentioning that to several people, I guess we were logging in/out like just a few minutes apart. Tuesday I am off and sans the maintenance I should be on.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Found a pretty beasty Cinder: 499dex 500vit 12 sentry and 29 reduce. Too bad it isn't ancient, but will serve me well for quite a while I guess.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Found a pretty beasty Cinder: 499dex 500vit 12 sentry and 29 reduce. Too bad it isn't ancient, but will serve me well for quite a while I guess.


For sure drop the vitality and get some sockets and you'll be good to go. I don't think we have your battle tag on here to add you. I'd love to run with you some time.


----------



## Rickles

I think i am just about baller'd out with my zdps WD...

Now to get ancient status.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> For sure drop the vitality and get some sockets and you'll be good to go. I don't think we have your battle tag on here to add you. I'd love to run with you some time.


Yeah I did roll sockets.
Btw here is my btt.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161043
Would love to run with everyone but the problem is I play at odd times due to different time zones.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah I did roll sockets.
> Btw here is my btt.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161043
> Would love to run with everyone but the problem is I play at odd times due to different time zones.


I'll send you a request tonight I'm on at odd hours since I'm in Korea right now


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> For sure drop the vitality and get some sockets and you'll be good to go. I don't think we have your battle tag on here to add you. I'd love to run with you some time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did roll sockets.
> Btw here is my btt.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161043
> Would love to run with everyone but the problem is I play at odd times due to different time zones.
Click to expand...

There are rarely less than 5 clan members online at any time sans Sunday night-Monday mornings.


----------



## The LAN Man

We were 33 seconds over on a 50 today. Broke my heart a little bit


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> We were 33 seconds over on a 50 today. Broke my heart a little bit


Broke mine to lose that 49....but come on, lets all be fair and admit how we managed those....we needed a ringer(who says he is only average over at his clan).


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Broke mine to lose that 49....but come on, lets all be fair and admit how we managed those....we needed a ringer(who says he is only average over at his clan).


Yeah but honestly I think once twinkle gets better at the sader or heavy gets better at it we should be good for 50s


----------



## HeavyUser

I need some group play so I can practice with the sader!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I need some group play so I can practice with the sader!


I will be on around noonish eastern time, and I am always down for 40+ groups.


----------



## Duality92

found this during LanETS!







Gonna make it 20/100/9 eventually.


----------



## Demented




----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> found this during LanETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna make it 20/100/9 eventually.


I'd strongly recommend rolling the dex for socket, the legendary gems are too good and can't be passed up.


----------



## HeavyUser

I second that motion


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd strongly recommend rolling the dex for socket, the legendary gems are too good and can't be passed up.


Hmmm I'm already using Bane of the powerful, I'll be using the one with +%dmg to pets (for sentries) and which third one should I get? Oh PS, this is my build to date ( http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Duality92-1567/hero/57805087 ) I'm trying to get a socket in my unity too. The build is essentially a lightning trap assass....errr, demon hunter.

Just noticed I didn't change Ballistics yet QQ


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd strongly recommend rolling the dex for socket, the legendary gems are too good and can't be passed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'm already using Bane of the powerful, I'll be using the one with +%dmg to pets (for sentries) and which third one should I get? Oh PS, this is my build to date ( http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Duality92-1567/hero/57805087 ) I'm trying to get a socket in my unity too. The build is essentially a lightning trap assass....errr, demon hunter.
> 
> Just noticed I didn't change Ballistics yet QQ
Click to expand...

It appears they have given up the pet gem as your character does the damage not so much the sentries anymore. So I think the common set up is bane of the powerful, bane of the trapped, and Zei's stone.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd strongly recommend rolling the dex for socket, the legendary gems are too good and can't be passed up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I'm already using Bane of the powerful, I'll be using the one with +%dmg to pets (for sentries) and which third one should I get? Oh PS, this is my build to date ( http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Duality92-1567/hero/57805087 ) I'm trying to get a socket in my unity too. The build is essentially a lightning trap assass....errr, demon hunter.
> 
> Just noticed I didn't change Ballistics yet QQ
Click to expand...

I am not sure that lightning is the best way to go for DH anymore. It was on top for a while, but with the latest patch we are back to M6+rucksack+RoRG+reduction item.

Three sockets are a must no matter the build...like crazy says...too good to pass up.


----------



## Duality92

But with the sentries firing my spenders, I do crazy damage even just at at a low base dps in T6. Since they travel a lot slower and damage during their time passing through, it really does a lot of damage.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> But with the sentries firing my spenders, I do crazy damage even just at at a low base dps in T6. Since they travel a lot slower and damage during their time passing through, it really does a lot of damage.


I did a GR 46 solo last season with lightning (after patch), so it still works... but it's not as good as cluster arrow, doubly so for T6 since the lightning takes too long to reach anything.

Either way the gems you want are:

1) Bane of the trapped. This gem outdoes any other by a longshot, and is the best to level up first, and highest.
2) Zei's stone of vengance. The distance is calculated from whatever is shooting, so make sure to cast your sentries back a bit. The stun at level 25 can come in handy too.
3) This slot is the only one you can get around playing with. The 3 options are:

-Taguk. This is by far the best option, but you have to spend resource every 3 seconds or it drops the damage buff. Obviously if you can't keep it up, it's not a good option.
- Bane of the powerful. 20% damage boost is nice, especially in T6 where you're probably killing elite packs pretty often to keep the buff up the whole time. Mediocre in greaters since you aren't killing often enough, and possibly dying yourself... but still better then enforcer.
- Enforcer. Not really ideal since your self shots lose out completely on the damage bonus... really only a good option for trials if you can't keep taeguk up. Also good for gem upgrade greater rifts that take 30 mins to run.


----------



## Duality92

So what is the best DH build then? That I can keep having fun essentially...

edit : for skills...

If I would use the rucksack instead of my current and use different spender...?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> So what is the best DH build then? That I can keep having fun essentially...
> 
> edit : for skills...
> 
> If I would use the rucksack instead of my current and use different spender...?


All you would need to do is change elemental arrow to Cluster arrow: loaded for bear, craft some reapers wraps, roll elemental arrow on boots to cluster, and equip rucksack (if you have). Then once you find cindercoat and mara pants, the 30% resource cost reduction plus 20% fire damage is unbeatable.

Then the hard decision is if you should save that amulet for if/when lightning is good (it would work for any chars lighting build since you'd be rolling off the main stat...), or if you should roll off the lightning for socket and have a decent amulet to get you started.


----------



## Rickles

ITT: People who refuse to group with @Rickles


----------



## Crazy9000

Just saw this on the Diablofans PTR datamined patch notes. R.I.P 0dog build being useful.
Quote:


> Summon Zombie Dogs
> Chilled to the Bone (from Final Gift) : Enemies who hit or are hit by your Zombie Dogs are Chilled for 2 seconds and take 10% increased damage from all sources (reworked from dropping health globes).


On the plus side, that's pretty good... I don't think you really have room on the skill bar for it as a zdps WD though.


----------



## yahu

^^^^dang, but figured they'd do something to offset that legacy gear...can't have that, now can we??? (Blazzholes)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There are rarely less than 5 clan members online at any time sans Sunday night-Monday mornings.


even then, someone is usually online.







I'll have you know, I stayed my aise up way too long last night so you wouldn't cry in yer pillah another night.







Seriously, on Sat night/Sun morning this past weekend, I was getting ready to play and saw you go offline. I said something to the clan along the lines of "finally, lemans went offline, I can play again" and a couple people were like "really???" too much drama for your mama!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah but honestly I think once twinkle gets better at the sader or heavy gets better at it we should be good for 50s


actually I wasn't doing bad. My problem is I built the 'sader from mostly WD dropped parts cause the idea was "INT is good for zdps 'sader cause he is armor-based and could use AR." Well, that idea falls through when you have almost double the INT than you do STR and your armor sucks! So even @ 45mil toughness I was damn near getting one-shot with my 'sader where my WD with ~20-mil toughness takes it like a champ.







I should probably spend some time setting up the dmg side so's I can farm for gear. That or leech as much as I can.

The good news is, zdps WD is by far my favorite, so if someone else takes the reigns on 'sader (pun intended), like Heavy, I'd be more than happy to play as z-doc. In S1 I really had 'sader built out for trials. Other than that, we didn't really need him much cause DH+DH+Crazy-Barb+Z-doc suited us in the high 40's (which Crazy points and laughs at now).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> ITT: People who refuse to group with @Rickles


wha happen?

BTW Krusher, I realized I forgot to reply to you during my last post regarding the whole num-lock bug/feature thingy. Just get a decent mouse or keyboard, like a razer or Logitech that has macros (Naga go on sale at Walmart for like $15-$25 every so often, and you can get a G600 from newegg for $25 on occasion). It can make typing a pain, but that is what TS is for.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BTW Krusher, I realized I forgot to reply to you during my last post regarding the whole num-lock bug/feature thingy. Just get a decent mouse or keyboard, like a razer or Logitech that has macros (Naga go on sale at Walmart for like $15-$25 every so often, and you can get a G600 from newegg for $25 on occasion). It can make typing a pain, but that is what TS is for.










Hehe, well, um, ahem... I have a G700S... and not a clue how to do macros on it.







About the only thing I've done on it so far is putting one of the thumb buttons as my teamspeak buttons.


----------



## yahu

Well to be fair to you (or not) the Logitech software can really suck sometimes. I don't get it, but it won't always take a change like it is stuck in hardware mode vs software mode. Anyway, the "macro" may not show as such, and might be labeled as "multi-key" or something like that. Of course, Logitech doesn't make it much easier with their software as each device will have a custom interface and I'm looking at my G600 interface now. My G700 I think does say macro, and I only had a G700s temporarily. As much as I like the ergo on Logitech devices better, the Razer software is much better. All one interface with a custom device layout, all macros are shared so you just pick from a list, and cloud-based (latest Logitech might be like that too, but I haven't checked).

I've literally thrown out a perfectly good G600 that I thought was having issues. Turns out it was just the stupid software. I got it for cheap from Craigslist and used it for 6months, so I thought it gave up the ghost. Brand new one did the same thing a couple weeks later and I finally fixed it by fiddling with the stupid software enough. Oh well.


----------



## Rickles

I use a g600 in WoW and got an asus rog gladius for everything else.


----------



## Demented

Naga, n52te and a g110 keyboard.

Macros, macros everywhere!


----------



## Krusher33

Ya ya ya, everyone uses macros but me.


----------



## yahu

Crazy doesn't. Well not hardware based. I guess the SteelSeries software is really bad. It is actually funny when I used to TS with Crazy and lemans, and a 4th (fr0sty?). Someone would be pound the sheeit out of their mouse or keyboard, almost sounded like they had their setup on top of a cardboard box.

Macro isn't for everything (can get you in trouble at times in the game) but when it works (e.g. - Horrify with Tik mask, law as a 'Sader, etc.) it works really well.


----------



## Krusher33

Ya I was researching via google on how to do it with D3. Came across a thread where a kid got banned for using 3rd party software. Claims it has to be his mouse software. But his credibility was shot when he mentioned that he has had a banned before for using bots.

I'm not at my gaming pc yet but I checked out the manual online... ugh... "ain't nobody got time fo dis!"

I'm just gonna have to see for myself what the hell it's talking about. I currently don't have any mouse software on it. I've never had luck with any of them working right.


----------



## The LAN Man

So we're able to farm 50 keys in trials now with me stealth, eden, and heavy so hopefully we'll be able to pass them soon

Edit:

We're able to pass 50 now.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I did a GR 46 solo last season with lightning (after patch), so it still works... but it's not as good as cluster arrow, doubly so for T6 since the lightning takes too long to reach anything.
> 
> Either way the gems you want are:
> 
> 1) Bane of the trapped. This gem outdoes any other by a longshot, and is the best to level up first, and highest.
> 2) Zei's stone of vengance. *The distance is calculated from whatever is shooting, so make sure to cast your sentries back a bit. The stun at level 25 can come in handy too.*
> 3) This slot is the only one you can get around playing with. The 3 options are:
> 
> -Taguk. This is by far the best option, but you have to spend resource every 3 seconds or it drops the damage buff. Obviously if you can't keep it up, it's not a good option.
> - Bane of the powerful. 20% damage boost is nice, especially in T6 where you're probably killing elite packs pretty often to keep the buff up the whole time. Mediocre in greaters since you aren't killing often enough, and possibly dying yourself... but still better then enforcer.
> - Enforcer. Not really ideal since your self shots lose out completely on the damage bonus... really only a good option for trials if you can't keep taeguk up. Also good for gem upgrade greater rifts that take 30 mins to run.


I did not know this. I'll keep this in mind as I play a little tonight.

I tried the Taguk, but like you said, you've got to spend resource every 3 seconds and you just plain run out of resource.


----------



## Krusher33

Wish I could play right now.







Can I like... tranquilize my kids?


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wish I could play right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I like... tranquilize my kids?


Single Malt Scotch


----------



## HeavyUser

Tranq gun, non lethal darts. Instant results, works every time


----------



## Demented




----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> ITT: People who refuse to group with @Rickles











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^^^^dang, but figured they'd do something to offset that legacy gear...can't have that, now can we??? (Blazzholes)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There are rarely less than 5 clan members online at any time sans Sunday night-Monday mornings.
> 
> 
> 
> even then, someone is usually online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have you know, I stayed my aise up way too long last night so you wouldn't cry in yer pillah another night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, on Sat night/Sun morning this past weekend, I was getting ready to play and saw you go offline. I said something to the clan along the lines of "finally, lemans went offline, I can play again" and a couple people were like "really???" too much drama for your mama!
Click to expand...

So cold.....wait we played last night?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya ya ya, everyone uses macros but me.


I tried once cuz of a yahu I used to know...but not for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Crazy doesn't. Well not hardware based. I guess the SteelSeries software is really bad. It is actually funny when I used to TS with Crazy and lemans, and a 4th (fr0sty?). Someone would be pound the sheeit out of their mouse or keyboard, almost sounded like they had their setup on top of a cardboard box.
> 
> Macro isn't for everything (can get you in trouble at times in the game) but when it works (e.g. - Horrify with Tik mask, law as a 'Sader, etc.) it works really well.


Yeah...that was my old laptop using built in mic and keyboard...times were rough.


----------



## SirWaWa

hey guys
did u read the revised 2.2 ptr updates 3/10 (changes in red)
liking most of it so far
a real indication of progress, effort and feedback being shown here


----------



## inedenimadam

Yeah, it finally happened.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wish I could play right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I like... tranquilize my kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Single Malt Scotch
Click to expand...

Also works well for teething when rubbed on the gums.

oops double post


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya ya ya, everyone uses macros but me.


I have yet to use macros


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it finally happened.


It was great


----------



## Rickles

Goals for today:

1. Poop
2. Find 6p Akkhans
3. Find another blade of prophecy (gave my first one to Frant1c)

No really, I need to poop today, had surgery monday.


----------



## Krusher33

I only had an hour to play last night. I didn't want to mess with figuring out macros for T1 bounty runs.

I suppose the key fragments I'm getting from bounty runs on T1 only works in T1 right? And if I get them greater rift key, they only work in T1?

Sorry, I'm still confused about it all. I've only been just going with the flow when I'm with you guys. Not really paying attention to what's going on or how it's going on.


----------



## HeavyUser

Frags that you get will work in any torment level.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I only had an hour to play last night. I didn't want to mess with figuring out macros for T1 bounty runs.
> 
> I suppose the key fragments I'm getting from bounty runs on T1 only works in T1 right? And if I get them greater rift key, they only work in T1?
> 
> Sorry, I'm still confused about it all. I've only been just going with the flow when I'm with you guys. Not really paying attention to what's going on or how it's going on.


Rifts are based on the Tormet level and party leader level. Most everybody is level 70, so if you are in a T3 game, then the rift will be a T3 rift. Greater Rifts are different, they are tiered based on the level of the key that you enter. A level 25 Greater Rift will be the same difficulty no matter what Torment level you are playing when you enter the Greater Rift. A Rift Key is a Rift Key is a Rift key, you can farm them at T1 and run them at T3


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rifts are based on the Tormet level and party leader level. Most everybody is level 70, so if you are in a T3 game, then the rift will be a T3 rift. Greater Rifts are different, they are tiered based on the level of the key that you enter. A level 25 Greater Rift will be the same difficulty no matter what Torment level you are playing when you enter the Greater Rift. *A Rift Key is a Rift Key is a Rift key, you can farm them at T1 and run them at T3*


That's an interesting point, but the bounties aren't as good on a T1 vs a T3 vs a T6









My friend who I helped power level the other night is trying to gear up a WD and plays solo when I'm not around. He gave up last night after 90 mins of play doing a bunch of T2 / T3 rifts and got nothing for his efforts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> My friend who I helped power level the other night is trying to gear up a WD and plays solo when I'm not around. He gave up last night after 90 mins of play doing a bunch of T2 / T3 rifts and got nothing for his efforts.


90 minutes of playtime and no new gear? Try a week since I have done anything other than change a ring. But yeah, drop rates increase as you increase in difficulty.


----------



## Krusher33

So I should be doing T3 bounties if I can handle it? T1 is a piece of cake at the moment.


----------



## HeavyUser

Go as high as you can handle without taking an hour to finish a set of bounties : )


----------



## Krusher33

k. Took me maybe 20 minutes to do Act 1 T1 bounties last night. It was kinda boring and found nothing but some weird looking key that I tried to ask clan about but got no answer.


----------



## HeavyUser

Check out this link

http://www.diablowiki.net/Infernal_Machine


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> k. Took me maybe 20 minutes to do Act 1 T1 bounties last night. It was kinda boring and found nothing but some weird looking key that I tried to ask clan about but got no answer.


Uber keys.... Essentially to craft Hellfire rings


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Single Malt Scotch


grampa's ol' cough medicine recipe.









Got my illusory boots finally so I want to be giving my 'sader another shot. Hooray for not condemning mobs, which in-turn condemns me into the middle of a circle o' death.









DL, Stealth, and myself were pooping out 48 --> 50 keys this morning in 3p. Seemed like we could further too. Stealth needs to get on TS already (well, more than his phantom at least...)


----------



## A.D.D.

Are you guys playing non seasons or seasons?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Are you guys playing non seasons or seasons?


I do believe that most of the guys that regularly post in here are playing Seasons. I was playing non-seasons until my eyes were opened to the awesomeness of Seasons, and playing with a great team.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Are you guys playing non seasons or seasons?


Like Demented said, Seasons is where the bulk of the clan is, its nice to have everything reset back to zero, and start fresh. Its not like you loose anything. All of your toons, stuff, paragon, and gold transfer back to non seasons at the end. Really not much of a reason NOT to play seasons.


----------



## yahu

^you do lose your sanity a bit, at least trying to manage all your characters with only so many slots.









Season fo' sho! There are a couple people that I see playing NS, but that seems very rare at the moment. I think I'll see Sainesk jump into NS on occasion when he's playing.

You guys playing HC are cray (I think KuFuu and Adept are the most dedicated, but FNG jumps in there along with others I've seen). Props to you for sure, and I've had fun running HC in the past, but I can't have random Comcast lag, or worse, Battle.NET lag killing my toon!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> Are you guys playing non seasons or seasons?


On here and for D3 in general, most people are playing seasons.


----------



## rgrwng

i would like to play with some Overclock.net people. i just re-installed the game, after purchasing the expansion on Saturday. been catching up on mechanics, but overall skill is pretty basic. just on a hunt for good gear to replace the stuff i had when i left before.

battle.net tag is *CraterFace#1927*, USA

i will be on for a few hours this afternoon, if anyone wants to check me out in game, or say hello


----------



## KuuFA

Like Everyone said seasons but very few are playing HC which makes me sad


----------



## yahu

^doh, KuuFA. I thought I might have had your alias wrong. :\

@rgrwng/CraterFace, if you haven't already, read the original post to this thread and follow the instructions. You should be added to the clan a little later (if that is what you're after).


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^doh, KuuFA. I thought I might have had your alias wrong. :\
> 
> @rgrwng/CraterFace, if you haven't already, read the original post to this thread and follow the instructions. You should be added to the clan a little later (if that is what you're after).


I would play hardcore but I'm playing from Korea do my ping is crazy most of the time.

I'll be on in like 30 if anyone wants to do some grifts


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^doh, KuuFA. I thought I might have had your alias wrong. :\
> 
> @rgrwng/CraterFace, if you haven't already, read the original post to this thread and follow the instructions. You should be added to the clan a little later (if that is what you're after).
> 
> 
> 
> I would play hardcore but I'm playing from Korea do my ping is crazy most of the time.
> 
> I'll be on in like 30 if anyone wants to do some grifts
Click to expand...

Week of family visitors, right now its my mom, otherwise I would be up for it.


----------



## Demented

Hard-core is cray cray.


----------



## The LAN Man

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16542805071 season 2 ending soon


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16542805071 season 2 ending soon


Glad I started when I did.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Glad I started when I did.


You'll get to grind back up with everyone else


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> You'll get to grind back up with everyone else


God willing.


----------



## Rickles

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16542565024

Bul kathos wedding band and sever might have been the exploit?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16542805071 season 2 ending soon


That doesn't say Season 2 is ending soon, just that when it does, there will only be two week notice.


----------



## DoomDash

Well I hope they end the season before releasing such a big content patch. Anyway, still following Alkaizer







.


----------



## Rickles

WOOT!!!!

Goal #1 accomplished!


----------



## HeavyUser

Don't you mean Goal #2 ??


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> k. Took me maybe 20 minutes to do Act 1 T1 bounties last night. It was kinda boring and found nothing but some weird looking key that I tried to ask clan about but got no answer.


When I do bounties I shoot for a 15-20 minute max clear for the act, otherwise it seems inefficient


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> When I do bounties I shoot for a 15-20 minute max clear for the act, otherwise it seems inefficient


I solo T6 A3 (one of the more painful acts since a bunch of bounties are "go to floor 2 kill all enemies") with Raekor Sprint (Marathon) + Chain barb in under 8 minutes. Still felt like forever getting Pride's Fall with my luck. Split bounty so much easier (/unfair to solo), they can probably go down to like <4 mins per act clear.


----------



## Krusher33

Well I am slow. What takes me 20 minutes prolly only takes you guys 10.

Thing I learned last night is that the logitech software renders the mouse hotbutton for teamspeak useless. Went like close to an hour (?) before realizing no one heard anything I said. I mostly came to that conclusion when someone asked me if I wanted a Cindercoat and I said yes and then he went and salvaged it.

Someone asked what I'm looking for and I couldn't remember what it was called.. I really want Tzo Krin's Gaze. For the Wave of Light cast at enemies.


----------



## ivers

Is there any faster way to get the ring that diminish set requirement? Its boring to do bounty act 1.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> Is there any faster way to get the ring that diminish set requirement? Its boring to do bounty act 1.


do it with a team and do split bounties, takes considerably less people time when everybody only has 1 bounty to run and then everybody teams to finish the last one. I find that pub bounty games are usually full of people that just want to do the bounty as quick as possible and dont care about chatting or wasting any time.

edited for clarity


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do it with a team and do split bounties, takes considerably less people when everybody only has 1 bounty to run and then everybody teams to finish the last one. I find that pub bounty games are usually full of people that just want to do the bounty as quick as possible and dont care about chatting or wasting any time.


yeah This. This game is especially grindy for the gear that you want.


----------



## capreppy

Ok. I am in game and it showing that our clan isn't available. Is this the same for anyone else?

edit: Did I get kicked out of the clan? I had to rejoin


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Ok. I am in game and it showing that our clan isn't available. Is this the same for anyone else?
> 
> edit: Did I get kicked out of the clan? I had to rejoin


There have been times I couldn't type to the clan either


----------



## HeavyUser

I think twinkles had the same issue awhile back, not sure what he did to resolve it though


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> There have been times I couldn't type to the clan either


I plain can't "see" anyone from the clan and it looks as if I am not a member of the clan
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I think twinkles had the same issue awhile back, not sure what he did to resolve it though


I put in a request to join. It does however still have my clan tag on my name. Weird.


----------



## Sainesk

When that happens I just restart bnet/D3, it's an intermittent bug.I'll check if you're still in or not and re-accept but I dont think it boots you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I think twinkles had the same issue awhile back, not sure what he did to resolve it though
> 
> 
> 
> I put in a request to join. It does however still have my clan tag on my name. Weird.
Click to expand...

Heavy said you put the "bro" in bromhidrosis, so Lemans with his overactive olfactory receptors said it was just to much, and asked CalmStorm to remove you.

Sorry! Try changing your socks more often.

Our fearless leader totally just ruined my fun in the post before me.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Heavy said you put the "bro" in bromhidrosis, so Lemans with his overactive olfactory receptors said it was just to much, and asked CalmStorm to remove you.
> 
> Sorry! Try changing your socks more often.


*too


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Heavy said you put the "bro" in bromhidrosis, so Lemans with his overactive olfactory receptors said it was just to much, and asked CalmStorm to remove you.
> 
> Sorry! Try changing your socks more often.
> 
> Our fearless leader totally just ruined my fun in the post before me.


If I wasn't so busy cleaning house (wife's sister is coming into town tomorrow with our 1 year old nephew) and loading ammo, I'd get online and spank ya!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I solo T6 A3 (one of the more painful acts since a bunch of bounties are "go to floor 2 kill all enemies") with Raekor Sprint (Marathon) + Chain barb in under 8 minutes. Still felt like forever getting Pride's Fall with my luck. Split bounty so much easier (/unfair to solo), they can probably go down to like <4 mins per act clear.


if you aren't under 10min solo and a couple min split, you should consider it inefficient. Is it fun for you, and you still kill all elites, gobs, pop elites off shrines, etc.? If so, then that is all that matters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivers*
> 
> Is there any faster way to get the ring that diminish set requirement? Its boring to do bounty act 1.


if that bores you, this may not be the game for you.







Seriously, this is one of the most direct forms of farming available in the game. Yes it is still RNG based, but go farm for an SMK or Furnace and see what you get quicker. One thing to note if you weren't already aware, T6 is 100% drop of at least one legendary in the cache. It will split in A1 between an amulet, shoulders, bracers, 1h mace, and the rorg. I usually like getting 20 at a time or so and opening them all at once. Feels like my own little goblin pack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I think twinkles had the same issue awhile back, not sure what he did to resolve it though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> When that happens I just restart bnet/D3, it's an intermittent bug.I'll check if you're still in or not and re-accept but I dont think it boots you.


yep, it has hit me once or thrice. When I would try to msg the group it would popup a message that read something to the effect of "The clan is not available..." and all I could see were online/offline friends and recent players in my list. When I have seen it I just close down D3 like Sainesk mentions above and restart. I can't recall if it always has taken battle.net, but at the very least the game itself.

*edit - best of luck getting back Souf in one piece Stealth.


----------



## Krusher33

Wait what? Each act drops something different?


----------



## inedenimadam

http://www.diablohub.com/database/sorting/bounty-bags
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wait what? Each act drops something different?


----------



## Krusher33

Those don't look so great so... what about everything else?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Those don't look so great so... what about everything else?


Everything else is random, I suppose


----------



## Krusher33

That's what I thought. So I'm ok loot grinding in T3 rifts? I don't need to be concerned with the act bounties unless it's something specific from that list?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> That's what I thought. So I'm ok loot grinding in T3 rifts? I don't need to be concerned with the act bounties unless it's something specific from that list?


Yes and or if you need keys, Which in that case you just grind act1 bounties until you get a good Ring of Royal Grandeur.

Also you should be doing Greater rifts up to a certain level its a bit faster at getting legendaries, then just grinding rifts.

After doing about T4 rifts for quite awhile at a reasonable pace (12-15min) each I would get about 7-8 Leg. an hour.

While grinding at starting at a level 1 GRift and then clearing that out, (which will take a minimum of 11-14 min depending on how you want to scale the GRift key) I would get about 10-15 legendaries an hour. (This being the case that I do level 1 - to max i can do).

So do a rift, get a GRift key, Do the GRift from ground up (Downtime waiting for the GRrift time to go sub 4:30) can be spent to do bounties, Come back kill the GRrift Boss. then got to Level 2. Rinse and repeat and continue until you feel that it gets a bit challenging.

Or just join some of the others when they are doing GRift runs and enjoy their company lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Ooooh oooh oh oh oh! Bottom up! AmIDoingItRight?

I have a few keys to start trials I just... too nervous I guess. I really took some pounding last night. Mostly from fires. I just forget to get off them dang crates and get away from the exploding fireball thingy.


----------



## KuuFA

Woot just got a bit of gear that I needed! Just now doing >100mil crits!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KuuFA-1838/hero/59127264

Just now about to move forward to GRrift 16+ lmao.

But my rings and gear just have terrible rolls lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Woot just got a bit of gear that I needed! Just now doing >100mil crits!
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/KuuFA-1838/hero/59127264
> 
> Just now about to move forward to GRrift 16+ lmao.
> 
> But my rings and gear just have terrible rolls lol.


Do a lot of monks work towards that build?

And I see a lot of electric Exploding Palm builds.

What about cold builds? Are they no good?


----------



## JTHMfreak

7 act 1 caches today, 5 of them had rrogs.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 7 act 1 caches today, 5 of them had rrogs.


Just so you know... when you google rrogs you get stuff about frogs. Google rrogs D3 and you get stuff about lack of vitamin D3 in frogs.

But I figured it out by looking at KuuFa's gears.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 7 act 1 caches today, 5 of them had rrogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just so you know... when you google rrogs you get stuff about frogs. Google rrogs D3 and you get stuff about lack of vitamin D3 in frogs.
> 
> But I figured it out by looking at KuuFa's gears.
Click to expand...

The RoRGs are nice because you can keep the set bonuses and swap out a piece of otherwise necessary gear for something awesome. I have not had a DH build in a long time that did not have a RoRG in it.

Edit to avoid a double post:

D3 auto generated messages are drunk tonight:




Like it forgot I was there or something.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm just scared of the random stuff on the ring. It'll be my luck to have +int on it instead of dex.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do a lot of monks work towards that build?
> 
> And I see a lot of electric Exploding Palm builds.
> 
> What about cold builds? Are they no good?


Lightning is also a decent build but I feel like this build is a tad bit more safe as you are allowed to hit from a "range" with the right items Its a head piece that is pretty key to this build.

But Fire I feel is a bit easier to maximize damage. Getting a cindercoat and the Torch (which is the nickname of the weapon) are just easy damage percentage boosts. imo)

RORG or Ring of Royal Grandeur is just one of the Most vital rings all builds have. To Min/Max set gear is one of the ways of doing well in this game. IMO.

Exploding Palm (EP) Builds are good along with LTK (Lashing Tail Kick) Is also a common build.

Here are the builds that are most common for monks

EP + LTK http://www.diablofans.com/builds/30827-quin69-gr50-furnace-setup

The build I am going for Which is called a Torch Build. (Which could be replaced with a Furnace).

http://www.diablofans.com/builds/19153-quin69-t6-fire-annihilation-monk


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Do a lot of monks work towards that build?
> 
> And I see a lot of electric Exploding Palm builds.
> 
> What about cold builds? Are they no good?
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning is also a decent build but I feel like this build is a tad bit more safe as you are allowed to hit from a "range" with the right items Its a head piece that is pretty key to this build.
> 
> But Fire I feel is a bit easier to maximize damage. Getting a cindercoat and the Torch (which is the nickname of the weapon) are just easy damage percentage boosts. imo)
> 
> RORG or Ring of Royal Grandeur is just one of the Most vital rings all builds have. To Min/Max set gear is one of the ways of doing well in this game. IMO.
> 
> Exploding Palm (EP) Builds are good along with LTK (Lashing Tail Kick) Is also a common build.
> 
> Here are the builds that are most common for monks
> 
> EP + LTK http://www.diablofans.com/builds/30827-quin69-gr50-furnace-setup
> 
> The build I am going for Which is called a Torch Build. (Which could be replaced with a Furnace).
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/builds/19153-quin69-t6-fire-annihilation-monk
Click to expand...

That's where I got the idea from. I've been watching a lot of quin streams lately and seeing his youtube vids.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm just scared of the random stuff on the ring. It'll be my luck to have +int on it instead of dex.


You can always reroll the attributes to what you need. If you get one with a socket, but an attribute you don't need, you're set.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 7 act 1 caches today, 5 of them had rrogs.


I've been doing them non-stop for a week and can't get another RoRG. Trying to upgrade mine as it is less than stellar.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I've been doing them non-stop for a week and can't get another RoRG. Trying to upgrade mine as it is less than stellar.


I feel the same.... Its hopeless....









same story with the SOJ I have yet to find one yet my friends find some on a regular basis.


----------



## Demented

I just have to say, it's been great ever since I took the advice and created a Seasonal character and started gaming with you guys. I've gained so much XP, gear, and knowledge.









I'm able to run Solo T6 bounties with little difficulty, allowing me to pretty much level a Para level per run.

Just figured I'd share a video I made:


----------



## Rickles

so, which one of you lemons booted me from the clan?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> so, which one of you lemons booted me from the clan?


----------



## ivers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I feel the same.... Its hopeless....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same story with the SOJ I have yet to find one yet my friends find some on a regular basis.


Last season i was only getting RoRG from act 1, this season i have yet to see one.


----------



## Demented

I dunno, I was told it's guaranteed if you run a T6 Act I bounty run, so I did just that, and viola!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I dunno, I was told it's guaranteed if you run a T6 Act I bounty run, so I did just that, and viola!


Not guaranteed just a higher likely hood of getting it due to the T6 legendary drop rate.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Not guaranteed just a higher likely hood of getting it due to the T6 legendary drop rate.


Close enough.


----------



## Crazy9000

T6 bounties have a 100% chance to have a legendary on T6. There's about 5 different ones, so 1/5 to get the one you want.


----------



## ivers

for some reason i had 20-30 pair of shaulder from the cache.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Wish I could play right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I like... tranquilize my kids?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> T6 bounties have a 100% chance to have a legendary on T6. There's about 5 different ones, so 1/5 to get the one you want.


It's more like 1/10 when it involves me.


----------



## ivers

seriously these pauldrons of the skeleton king...

GOT 1!!!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It's more like 1/10 when it involves me.


Out of ten caches, 8 rorgs. Get those things left and right.
But, finally got a witching hour thanks to Rickles.


----------



## KuuFA

So I get an SOJ finally the other day and I roll a holy one. -_- I needed a fire with a slot and I roll a Holy with no slot so I cant even roll it out


----------



## inedenimadam

15 caches--->3 RoRG, all trash.


----------



## Krusher33

Well I see the benefits of RoRG now. Tried to hunt for them on T3 Act 1. Not a single legendary. I'm too scared to try to solo T6 but I guess I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I see the benefits of RoRG now. Tried to hunt for them on T3 Act 1. Not a single legendary. I'm too scared to try to solo T6 but I guess I'll give it a try tonight.


If you aren't on Hardcore Then I would say why not just go for it and see how you manage. Now if it takes you like 15+ minutes to do one quest on the bounty I would say go down a level lol.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I see the benefits of RoRG now. Tried to hunt for them on T3 Act 1. Not a single legendary. I'm too scared to try to solo T6 but I guess I'll give it a try tonight.


If you haven't found one by Monday I'll run you through t6 til you get one


----------



## Rickles

clan not available again..

kicked right in the lemons...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> clan not available again..
> 
> kicked right in the lemons...


Lemans is kicking you in the lemons, see what I did there?


----------



## Krusher33

I tried T6. Don't think my gear is good enough yet. It took a good 5 minutes or so for each mini-bosses and a good 1/2 hour on Butcher. Died many times, changed skills, changed gears, changed gems, etc. before finally beating him and then all I got was a couple of crappy legendaries that were of no use to me.


----------



## KBOMB

Ill take an invite into the clan if possible. I try to be active in D3 but I work FT/go to school/raising son so I'm here and there. Anyways the clan I've been playing with is pretty inactive so I'm defecting. Baumgark#1901

Edit: I requested an invite in game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Ill take an invite into the clan if possible. I try to be active in D3 but I work FT/go to school/raising son so I'm here and there. Anyways the clan I've been playing with is pretty inactive so I'm defecting. Baumgark#1901


Message Sainesk from the OP and then send a request in game, he will get you hooked up.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried T6. Don't think my gear is good enough yet. It took a good 5 minutes or so for each mini-bosses and a good 1/2 hour on Butcher. Died many times, changed skills, changed gears, changed gems, etc. before finally beating him and then all I got was a couple of crappy legendaries that were of no use to me.


What's your battle tag? I'll be on tomorrow morning for a good while


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Ill take an invite into the clan if possible. I try to be active in D3 but I work FT/go to school/raising son so I'm here and there. Anyways the clan I've been playing with is pretty inactive so I'm defecting. Baumgark#1901
> 
> Edit: I requested an invite in game.


I can relate I have a full time job and 4 of my own.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Ill take an invite into the clan if possible. I try to be active in D3 but I work FT/go to school/raising son so I'm here and there. Anyways the clan I've been playing with is pretty inactive so I'm defecting. Baumgark#1901
> 
> Edit: I requested an invite in game.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate I have a full time job and 4 of my own.
Click to expand...

when you squeeze your kids...do they squirt lemonade?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Ill take an invite into the clan if possible. I try to be active in D3 but I work FT/go to school/raising son so I'm here and there. Anyways the clan I've been playing with is pretty inactive so I'm defecting. Baumgark#1901
> 
> Edit: I requested an invite in game.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate I have a full time job and 4 of my own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you squeeze your kids...do they squirt lemonade?
Click to expand...


----------



## Krusher33

Found a RoRG last night. It's not a great one though. Swapped out a couple of gears. Tried Datmodz's tempest rush set up. I like tempest rush but meh at the 7 sided attack.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Yes and or if you need keys, Which in that case you just grind act1 bounties until you get a good Ring of Royal Grandeur.
> 
> Also you should be doing Greater rifts up to a certain level its a bit faster at getting legendaries, then just grinding rifts.
> 
> After doing about T4 rifts for quite awhile at a reasonable pace (12-15min) each I would get about 7-8 Leg. an hour.
> 
> While grinding at starting at a level 1 GRift and then clearing that out, (which will take a minimum of 11-14 min depending on how you want to scale the GRift key) I would get about 10-15 legendaries an hour. (This being the case that I do level 1 - to max i can do).
> 
> So do a rift, get a GRift key, Do the GRift from ground up (Downtime waiting for the GRrift time to go sub 4:30) can be spent to do bounties, Come back kill the GRrift Boss. then got to Level 2. Rinse and repeat and continue until you feel that it gets a bit challenging.
> 
> Or just join some of the others when they are doing GRift runs and enjoy their company lol.


IMO that should not be considered an efficient way to get legendary items. You are spending at a minimum of 11min per grift, and those lower ones don't have a high % of legendary drops. On a T6 rift, I can rush the elites and do a full clear in 15min or so (much shorter if I just close at RG of course) and can usually walk away with at least 2-3 and sometimes as many as 7-9 legendary drops. I realize you're also running bounties, and you are also on HC which makes things more difficult, so maybe I'm comparing apples to oranges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm just scared of the random stuff on the ring. It'll be my luck to have +int on it instead of dex.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I see the benefits of RoRG now. Tried to hunt for them on T3 Act 1. Not a single legendary. I'm too scared to try to solo T6 but I guess I'll give it a try tonight.


LOL - nut up and get like 20 caches and open them all at once. You're bound to get some rorgs. I will usually do 10 in a row at least; if anyone ever needs to power through T6 A1 for caches, let me know. Also, I can farm all 4 key wardens in 5-8 min with a turbo build I have (I could technically make it faster but I haven't held onto all the gears), so if anyone ever wants to farm those on T6, let me know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> ...RORG or Ring of Royal Grandeur is just one of the Most vital rings all builds have. To Min/Max set gear is one of the ways of doing well in this game. IMO...


I'm not sure about monk but I know when you're working on solo, some of the top builds include SoJ and Unity, which means no more rorg. My current WD build doesn't use a rorg and I ranked pretty well with a non-ancient 1h weapon and some gear that is not so great. I have a rorg-based build that is similar but it doesn't handle elites as well. It does more paper dmg so I'll have to play with it to see how well it holds up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I just have to say, it's been great ever since I took the advice and created a Seasonal character and started gaming with you guys. I've gained so much XP, gear, and knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm able to run Solo T6 bounties with little difficulty, allowing me to pretty much level a Para level per run.


congrats on solo T6!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Ill take an invite into the clan if possible. I try to be active in D3 but I work FT/go to school/raising son so I'm here and there. Anyways the clan I've been playing with is pretty inactive so I'm defecting. Baumgark#1901
> 
> Edit: I requested an invite in game.


good to see you on last night, and I think Eden and maybe Heavy helped you get a rorg? This clan is the bestest! (most think so anyway *cough*Stealth*cough*)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> when you squeeze your kids...do they squirt lemonade?


You need to be careful cause he might post a Taylor Swift video...sonuva...


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> good to see you on last night, and I think Eden and maybe Heavy helped you get a rorg? This clan is the bestest! (most think so anyway *cough*Stealth*cough*)


Yes this clan has already proved to be many times better than my previous one. Very helpful group of players here... I should've come over long ago!


----------



## yahu

as a pillar of the "my wife also f'd Ashton Kutcher" community once said "welcome to the party, pal!"


----------



## rgrwng

what is a good Damage number for Torment 3? I just got over the 300,000 mark (sitting at 311K, unbuffed, during combat about 400K)

[ *will post character profile when i get home today* ]

I do okay, but i have obvious problems with the "Frozen" elites and bosses. I racked up over 100 rift gem keys, but just hunting for gear.

I am using *Cain's* set to increase my Magic Find to i think 87% (50% Cain set bonus, +gear 37%). i get a legendary probably once every one or two days, or some plans (sunder plans dropped from a recent rift run), and i received Sunwuko's Gloves yesterday

Also, thanks to whoever i played with yesterday afternoon - was pretty fun!


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> as a pillar of the "my wife also f'd Ashton Kutcher" community once said "welcome to the party, pal!"


Thank you! I'm hoping that once I get geared enough to be running T6 and GRIFTs that I will be able to help out my clanmates like I was helped!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm just scared of the random stuff on the ring. It'll be my luck to have +int on it instead of dex.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I see the benefits of RoRG now. Tried to hunt for them on T3 Act 1. Not a single legendary. I'm too scared to try to solo T6 but I guess I'll give it a try tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - nut up and get like 20 caches and open them all at once. You're bound to get some rorgs. I will usually do 10 in a row at least; if anyone ever needs to power through T6 A1 for caches, let me know. Also, I can farm all 4 key wardens in 5-8 min with a turbo build I have (I could technically make it faster but I haven't held onto all the gears), so if anyone ever wants to farm those on T6, let me know.
Click to expand...

Ya absolutely want to. I asked chat in game yesterday but I guess no one was available.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> ...RORG or Ring of Royal Grandeur is just one of the Most vital rings all builds have. To Min/Max set gear is one of the ways of doing well in this game. IMO...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about monk but I know when you're working on solo, some of the top builds include SoJ and Unity, which means no more rorg. My current WD build doesn't use a rorg and I ranked pretty well with a non-ancient 1h weapon and some gear that is not so great. I have a rorg-based build that is similar but it doesn't handle elites as well. It does more paper dmg so I'll have to play with it to see how well it holds up.
Click to expand...

I saw the benefits of the RoRG from the fact that I could combine different sets till I find better gear. Or gears that sync with each other a little better. For example right now I've got like 1 piece for each of the skills... none with the same ones. Or I got items where I'm wishing I could re-roll more than one stats on it.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> what is a good Damage number for Torment 3? I just got over the 300,000 mark (sitting at 311K, unbuffed, during combat about 400K)
> 
> [ *will post character profile when i get home today* ]
> 
> I do okay, but i have obvious problems with the "Frozen" elites and bosses. I racked up over 100 rift gem keys, but just hunting for gear.
> 
> I am using *Cain's* set to increase my Magic Find to i think 87% (50% Cain set bonus, +gear 37%). i get a legendary probably once every one or two days, or some plans (sunder plans dropped from a recent rift run), and i received Sunwuko's Gloves yesterday
> 
> Also, thanks to whoever i played with yesterday afternoon - was pretty fun!


first of all, magic find gear can be almost useless now. Based on how the % works, it adds very little to your overall magic find. I'll try and find an article and link it here.

second, it isn't necessarily what your dmg is for a specific level of torment. also, the various classes perform differently at given dmg #'s. One thing to also keep in mind, the "paper dmg" that shows on your screen isn't usually a true representative of what dmg you're doing. E.g. - you may show lower dmg with different shoulders/chest/offhand (depending on class) but you have your main dmg dealing skill dmg % buffed on those 3 pieces, which will not show in your "paper dmg."

depending on your character you might try to run with cain's 2pc, and Aughild's 3pc (a Ring of Royal Grandeur from Act1 cache can help with the latter). This will help maximize dmg output, and also give you added protection from 4pc of craftable armor, plus the ring.

If you are able to find some of us to run with, we should be able to turn that legendary drop rate from days to each hour at least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping that once I get geared enough to be running T6 and GRIFTs that I will be able to help out my clanmates like I was helped!


we've all been there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya absolutely want to. I asked chat in game yesterday but I guess no one was available.


if people are grouped up rifting/grifting, they might miss your message. I try to remember to look back once I'm clear, but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## rgrwng

i definitely have more gear hunting to do. i have some plans for Aughild's, but don't have the materials atm. the royal ring i have yet to see, though.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya absolutely want to. I asked chat in game yesterday but I guess no one was available.
> 
> 
> 
> if people are grouped up rifting/grifting, they might miss your message. I try to remember to look back once I'm clear, but that doesn't always happen.
Click to expand...

Ya that's what I figured.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> i definitely have more gear hunting to do. i have some plans for Aughild's, but don't have the materials atm. the royal ring i have yet to see, though.


The nice thing about this is you can farm for it in A1 bounty caches. The last couple pages have posts about the ring (RoRG), and people in the clan can help you farm for it in T6 where you are guaranteed legendary drops from the cache, where the ring is 1 of 5 or so items to drop.


----------



## Krusher33

Last night someone did all the bounties and invited people to join before talking to Tyrael. Silly me... I joined and I was standing around wondering what I should do. I thought we had to be there for each of the bounties in order to get the final reward. Next thing I know they're telling me I should already have the cube in my inventory. I was surprised. And then I got another ring but it wasn't any better than the one before.

Then I ran a T3 bounties run and got yet another ring. Bad rolls on that one too.









Screw it. I'll just use what I got and start doing some rifts to get other gears. I've got most of suggested items from builds on diablofans but the wrong rolls on them all. I really like the tempest rush skill and I tried a build by datmodz (http://www.diablofans.com/builds/52554-datmodz-tempestcrush-monk-gr-49-season-2-build). I don't like the 7-sided attack + blinding flash much. I played around will different skills and set ups last night and I'm actually making myself worst.









I don't like EP much either. I know it's OP and all but meh.

I did notice some 5 million pts damage here and there so it might just be a matter of getting my crit chance up. Again, that's in the gears I have and they've all been bleh for rolls.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya absolutely want to. I asked chat in game yesterday but I guess no one was available.
> I saw the benefits of the RoRG from the fact that I could combine different sets till I find better gear. Or gears that sync with each other a little better. For example right now I've got like 1 piece for each of the skills... none with the same ones. Or I got items where I'm wishing I could re-roll more than one stats on it.


I may be misreading this, but it sounds like you have a rorg with multiple single different pieces of equipment, like one piece of aughild, one piece of cains, etc etc. if this is the case, the ring is not giving you any benefits, you need to have at least two pieces of the same set to receive benefits, does this make sense?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya absolutely want to. I asked chat in game yesterday but I guess no one was available.
> I saw the benefits of the RoRG from the fact that I could combine different sets till I find better gear. Or gears that sync with each other a little better. For example right now I've got like 1 piece for each of the skills... none with the same ones. Or I got items where I'm wishing I could re-roll more than one stats on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I may be misreading this, but it sounds like you have a rorg with multiple single different pieces of equipment, like one piece of aughild, one piece of cains, etc etc. if this is the case, the ring is not giving you any benefits, you need to have at least two pieces of the same set to receive benefits, does this make sense?
Click to expand...

Ya, no, I noticed that when I just put on captain boots, no benefits, then put on pants and suddenly benefits of 3.

I had on 3 Inna's stuff and then Born's weap and armor or something.

When I logged off I have Captains boots and pants, born's weap and armor, sun's gloves and shoulders, and some other stuff.

The issue I'm having with my gear is that they're a mixture of holy, fire, cold, lightning damages. And then there's a combination of vitality, + % health, + armor, etc. in other words... I don't have anything with a combination of dex, crit damage, and crit chance. It's either 1 of those 3 with the rest of stats being crap or none and since we can only re-roll one... well the piece just sucks IMO. And I'm going nuts when 1 piece of a set has 1 elemental damage while the other has some other elemental damage.

I'm just saying I need to stop hunting for a better RoRG ring and just get better gears. Like the ring I have now is +444 dex, 6% speed increase, +7804 life per hit, 6% resource costs, and the secondary is health globes +27k life. So the dex and resource costs is fine but the rest I don't think I need? And it doesn't have a socket.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Last night someone did all the bounties and invited people to join before talking to Tyrael. Silly me... I joined and I was standing around wondering what I should do. I thought we had to be there for each of the bounties in order to get the final reward. Next thing I know they're telling me I should already have the cube in my inventory. I was surprised. And then I got another ring but it wasn't any better than the one before.
> 
> Then I ran a T3 bounties run and got yet another ring. Bad rolls on that one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw it. I'll just use what I got and start doing some rifts to get other gears. I've got most of suggested items from builds on diablofans but the wrong rolls on them all. I really like the tempest rush skill and I tried a build by datmodz (http://www.diablofans.com/builds/52554-datmodz-tempestcrush-monk-gr-49-season-2-build). I don't like the 7-sided attack + blinding flash much. I played around will different skills and set ups last night and I'm actually making myself worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like EP much either. I know it's OP and all but meh.
> 
> I did notice some 5 million pts damage here and there so it might just be a matter of getting my crit chance up. Again, that's in the gears I have and they've all been bleh for rolls.


Try a Wave of Light build. Also, check out Quin69. He streams on twitch (New Zealand) but also puts out good youtube video's

You can look at my Monk setup too. Bnet ID: Gnasher#1533 or Gnasher in the clan.

EP is good and became extremely good with the new Gungdo bracers. Problem with EP in solo play is on Rift Guardians or elite packs with minimal adds. As your single target damage is pretty poor. When properly equiped (Sunwuko 4pc + Torch), Wave of Light builds can clear T6 with ease.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I've been watching quin and datmodz streams on twitch for the last week or so now. I just got the helm that let's me casts wave of light from a distance and so i might work on that some more.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I've been watching quin and datmodz streams on twitch for the last week or so now. I just got the helm that let's me casts wave of light from a distance and so i might work on that some more.


I like watching Quin too. The other streamer ive been finding myself watching lately is Chaka... he powerleveled me a little while ago which prompted me getting back into D3. I've been enjoying my barb thus far but have been thinking about trying a wizard cause you I don't see them very often


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ya, no, I noticed that when I just put on captain boots, no benefits, then put on pants and suddenly benefits of 3.
> 
> I had on 3 Inna's stuff and then Born's weap and armor or something.
> 
> When I logged off I have Captains boots and pants, born's weap and armor, sun's gloves and shoulders, and some other stuff.
> 
> The issue I'm having with my gear is that they're a mixture of holy, fire, cold, lightning damages. And then there's a combination of vitality, + % health, + armor, etc. in other words... I don't have anything with a combination of dex, crit damage, and crit chance. It's either 1 of those 3 with the rest of stats being crap or none and since we can only re-roll one... well the piece just sucks IMO. And I'm going nuts when 1 piece of a set has 1 elemental damage while the other has some other elemental damage.
> 
> I'm just saying I need to stop hunting for a better RoRG ring and just get better gears. Like the ring I have now is +444 dex, 6% speed increase, +7804 life per hit, 6% resource costs, and the secondary is health globes +27k life. So the dex and resource costs is fine but the rest I don't think I need? And it doesn't have a socket.


Have you been farming for equipment at Kadala as well?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I've been watching quin and datmodz streams on twitch for the last week or so now. I just got the helm that let's me casts wave of light from a distance and so i might work on that some more.
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching Quin too. The other streamer ive been finding myself watching lately is Chaka... he powerleveled me a little while ago which prompted me getting back into D3. I've been enjoying my barb thus far but have been thinking about trying a wizard cause you I don't see them very often
Click to expand...

I'll look him up. The others I've been watching is sunnydecree and ousted.

I think wizards aren't played much because apparently they were OP in season 1 and got nerfed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Have you been farming for equipment at Kadala as well?


I have. I was doing helms and trying to get sunwuko's helm. Now that I got Tzo Krin's gaze, I might try for Sunwuko's ammy or fist of az or some other bracers.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'll look him up. The others I've been watching is sunnydecree and ousted.
> 
> I think wizards aren't played much because apparently they were OP in season 1 and got nerfed.
> .


Wizards have been by far the worst class since RoS was released. It's even worse now... the firebird DOT effect is only a little better then Raekors 5 Piece, despite the Raekor set being very good even without the 5 piece bonus, and the firebird being useless without.

They are getting a big update to their sets in the next patch though, and a whole new set... so they could be very good next season.


----------



## HeavyUser

^ says the man who cleared a 44 with his wheezard this season


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> ^ says the man who cleared a 44 with his wheezard this season


I thought he cleared a 45.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep cleared a 45 yesterday. Was an awful rift, so I passed with like 2 seconds to spare.

Hoping to farm a few keys so I can get a decent rift for a 47 or something nice. I upgraded keystone from the runs we did this morning, so I have ~3 47's already.

We got the worst bosses this morning. Saxtris, Sand Shaper, Coldsnap, Crusader king all in a row.


----------



## KuuFA

Sigh Died again a few days ago... I guess I will wait for the next season HC.


----------



## Kainn

Hi guys, i just bought RoS the other day and started playing again. I'm debating making a seasonal toon so i can play with everyone because pugs are meh right now. I just have spent a decent amount of time on my nonseasonal monk and don't want to give up on him though... does anyone know how long the season's got left? i looked on the official site and didn't find anything, i just don't want to start one and have it end in like 3 weeks. lastly if i were to start a new toon i want to roll wizard because he was fun in vanilla but how viable are they now? my monk is stupid strong, and i know monks are stupid strong in general, but how if i roll wizard i feel like im going to fall behind.. thoughts?

Thanks
Kain#1442
Heres my non seasonal monk if anyone want's to give suggestions, im just currently running bounties for gear and rifts and stuff..
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kain-1442/hero/37971343


----------



## yahu

^sorry to hear. That is one of the reasons I have a hard time playing HC. I don't want to lose the desire to play when I die.







I understand the desire to play as HC tho.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Hi guys, i just bought RoS the other day and started playing again. I'm debating making a seasonal toon so i can play with everyone because pugs are meh right now. I just have spent a decent amount of time on my nonseasonal monk and don't want to give up on him though... does anyone know how long the season's got left? i looked on the official site and didn't find anything, i just don't want to start one and have it end in like 3 weeks. lastly if i were to start a new toon i want to roll wizard because he was fun in vanilla but how viable are they now? my monk is stupid strong, and i know monks are stupid strong in general, but how if i roll wizard i feel like im going to fall behind.. thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Kain#1442
> Heres my non seasonal monk if anyone want's to give suggestions, im just currently running bounties for gear and rifts and stuff..
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kain-1442/hero/37971343


Might as well hop on seasons, if you find a kind OCN'er (joining the clan helps), you can probably get a better geared monk and higher paragon level in about 5 hours.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> if you find a kind OCN'er (joining the clan helps), you can probably get a better geared monk and higher paragon level in about 5 hours.


Truth, ask Demented in this thread, I believe we had him from new toon to paragon 100 in about 4 hours or so.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Truth, ask Demented in this thread, I believe we had him from new toon to paragon 100 in about 4 hours or so.


Will do, does the paragon carry over to nonseasonal like the toons do when the season ends?


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Will do, does the paragon carry over to nonseasonal like the toons do when the season ends?


Yes


----------



## Kainn

Thanks guys, last question, do i need to redo the story in seasons? or will my story completion carry over from non seasonal?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Thanks guys, last question, do i need to redo the story in seasons? or will my story completion carry over from non seasonal?


You can go straight to adventure mode.

You keep the toon, the gear, and the exp from seasons. All of your efforts in seasons will not go up in smoke.


----------



## Kainn

well, just make made a seasonal monk, i'll join up the teamspeak if i end up getting time

EDIT: can't spell


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Truth, ask Demented in this thread, I believe we had him from new toon to paragon 100 in about 4 hours or so.


And look at me now! Para 325,and pretty nicely geared.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Truth, ask Demented in this thread, I believe we had him from new toon to paragon 100 in about 4 hours or so.
> 
> 
> 
> And look at me now! Para 325,and pretty nicely geared.
Click to expand...

REally? I'm still at 165. Prolly because I'm such a noob at this. It's so much different than what I remember from D2.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> REally? I'm still at 165. Prolly because I'm such a noob at this. It's so much different than what I remember from D2.


You need to team more with higher ups that will let you just relax and level. I can gain like a level every 20 minutes of either bounties or rifts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Truth, ask Demented in this thread, I believe we had him from new toon to paragon 100 in about 4 hours or so.
> 
> 
> 
> And look at me now! Para 325,and pretty nicely geared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REally? I'm still at 165. Prolly because I'm such a noob at this. It's so much different than what I remember from D2.
Click to expand...

Dont play alone! Always stick to a group in T6, even if you cant handle it, get carried til you can. If nobody in the clan is able to help, you can always cycle through a few pub games til you find a high level toon running who doesnt mind carrying a bit. My guess is that you can probably survive in T6, even if you cant kill quick enough for it to be efficient solo.

I will be on in about 20 minutes, we can run some grifts to get some gear and some decent gem upgrades for you.


----------



## Krusher33

I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.







It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.

I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.


I'll be on in like an hour and we can run some stuff


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.


All you got to do is give me a shout! The wife is making diner, so I logged for a bit, but after everybody is settled, I will be back on. There is almost zero time in this game that I prefer to play alone, so if I am on, I am in a team.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.


I'm on in the mornings till the late afternoon Monday through Friday, I actually enjoy carrying and helping gear people, solo is too boring for me. I'm jthmfreak#1545 I think. What's your battle tag?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.


There is no shame in asking for help man, we are all plowing along just to play but most of us enjoy seeing others get gear and levels they need. We have all been there, the first week I would just start out my day with a "who wants to carry me" in clan chat...rarely was there no one.


----------



## KuuFA

Does someone want to carry me?


----------



## Demented

And another 7 levels.









I'd play longer, but my back is killing me tonight...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Anyone know of any sales bundles for the game and all explanations? Was trying to find a good deal to buy it for my son.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on in the mornings till the late afternoon Monday through Friday, I actually enjoy carrying and helping gear people, solo is too boring for me. I'm jthmfreak#1545 I think. What's your battle tag?
Click to expand...

I'm only on at about 9-10pm central. Usually trying to go to bed by midnight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no shame in asking for help man, we are all plowing along just to play but most of us enjoy seeing others get gear and levels they need. We have all been there, the first week I would just start out my day with a "who wants to carry me" in clan chat...rarely was there no one.
Click to expand...

Tonight I didn't ask. Wife is uploading some crazy big video and it caused my game to be laggy tonight. And I didn't get on till almost 11. 1 hour does not seem worth the time to try and hook up with anyone.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm only on at about 9-10pm central. Usually trying to go to bed by midnight.
> Tonight I didn't ask. Wife is uploading some crazy big video and it caused my game to be laggy tonight. And I didn't get on till almost 11. 1 hour does not seem worth the time to try and hook up with anyone.


One hour is definitely worth something. People play and leave all night long. It's no biggie. You can join a team, and straight up say how long you can play. We're all willing to help ya out. No pressure, but all you have to do is ask.







I teamed for just under 2 hours and gained 7 levels in that time, and a pride of Cassius belt.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Anyone know of any sales bundles for the game and all explanations? Was trying to find a good deal to buy it for my son.


I bought mine from blizzard for $60 for both. It shows full price for both at first and I was surprised when checking out.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm only on at about 9-10pm central. Usually trying to go to bed by midnight.
> Tonight I didn't ask. Wife is uploading some crazy big video and it caused my game to be laggy tonight. And I didn't get on till almost 11. 1 hour does not seem worth the time to try and hook up with anyone.


Dude I am in the exact same position. Usually I don't get on until 9:15 and my lady is usually upset if I'm not in bed with her by 10... so I have about 45 minutes or less usually. Last night I was able to join a group running T6 rifts and they were crushin it and I wish I couldve stayed longer but I was thankful I got to join them at all. On weekends and sometimes during the week I am able to get on for a bit longer in the afternoon


----------



## Krusher33

Ya, my wife is the excuse for being in bed by midnight but for good reasons. I'm cranky as hell in the morning if I'm not in bed by then.


----------



## inedenimadam

Listening to you guys makes me really like being married to my wife. She bought me D3 on release day, despite us being broke as a joke during that time period. She listens in on the team speak on occasion, but refuses to talk.


----------



## Demented

Listening to those guys makes me glad I'm single.


----------



## Krusher33

Eh... we've been together for 20 years, married for 11 of them. We know each other well enough that I learned to listen to her about those kinds of things.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.


I saw you come online yesterday (Tues) and replied but you were busy. I even asked specifically if you wanted to get in on a T6 RG before I killed him (free exp and shards). I assumed you were busy in your own rift.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Anyone know of any sales bundles for the game and all explanations? Was trying to find a good deal to buy it for my son.


It regularly goes on sale for $20 each at newegg/gamestop I think, so ~$40 total?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Listening to those guys makes me glad I'm single.


"those guys" being lemans I assume.


----------



## lemans81

What are you talking about...I am married with children meets scarface....

Got to introduce the full season new start program to craterface and nads. About 3 hours total got them from 0-70+45 paragon.

For everyone please do say something if you need a ride or rush, worst case everyone is busy, usually someone is happy to. This clan is not your typical jerks of the gaming world most (myself included) enjoy your amazement of how things can be.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> What are you talking about...I am married with children meets scarface....
> 
> Got to introduce the full season new start program to craterface and nads. About 3 hours total got them from 0-70+45 paragon.
> 
> For everyone please do say something if you need a ride or rush, worst case everyone is busy, usually someone is happy to. This clan is not your typical jerks of the gaming world most (myself included) enjoy your amazement of how things can be.


The last part for sure most of us are more than happy to help


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think I'm always coming on too late because I'd get on and see that your group is always full. Or some of you are solo'ing the T6 bounties cache. I don't blame you guys. I just have bad luck. And I don't blame y'all if you don't like playing with me either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been the same in BF4, GW2, WoW, etc.
> 
> I'm just surprised you got over 300 already is all.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you come online yesterday (Tues) and replied but you were busy. I even asked specifically if you wanted to get in on a T6 RG before I killed him (free exp and shards). I assumed you were busy in your own rift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Anyone know of any sales bundles for the game and all explanations? Was trying to find a good deal to buy it for my son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It regularly goes on sale for $20 each at newegg/gamestop I think, so ~$40 total?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Listening to those guys makes me glad I'm single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "those guys" being lemans I assume.
Click to expand...

Actually chances are is that I did not hear you. Or did not know you were talking to me. Remember I am hard of hearing.


----------



## KBOMB

Tried playing last night while i was in class... apparently the school's network will let me in and chat in a lobby but will disconnect me the moment I get into a game


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Tried playing last night while i was in class... apparently the school's network will let me in and chat in a lobby but will disconnect me the moment I get into a game


There's a lobby?


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There's a lobby?


That's what I would call it... you know where you're not in a game but you can chat and see your character and join/create games... that's what I meant.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> That's what I would call it... you know where you're not in a game but you can chat and see your character and join/create games... that's what I meant.


My school seems to do it with LoL. I could get in lobbies but the match wouldn't eve load


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> My school seems to do it with LoL. I could get in lobbies but the match wouldn't eve load


There must be a port that is needed for the game but not the lobby and they probably have it blocked. I'm not too knowledgeable on the subject but I wish I knew more so I could figure out a work around haha


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> There's a lobby?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would call it... you know where you're not in a game but you can chat and see your character and join/create games... that's what I meant.
Click to expand...

Oh ok. I thought you meant like it was in D2 where you enter a chat room where almost everyone was and you could go to other rooms and such. It's how I remember it anyways.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Actually chances are is that I did not hear you. Or did not know you were talking to me. Remember I am hard of hearing.


It wasn't on teamspeak but in chat. I often watch TV while playing so I don't immediately jump into TS. I usually let lemans beg first.


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> What are you talking about...I am married with children meets scarface....
> 
> Got to introduce the full season new start program to craterface and nads. About 3 hours total got them from 0-70+45 paragon.
> 
> For everyone please do say something if you need a ride or rush, worst case everyone is busy, usually someone is happy to. This clan is not your typical jerks of the gaming world most (myself included) enjoy your amazement of how things can be.


Thanks for helping me!









When I play, I'm normally on my DH (non-season) and because of my irregular play schedule, I didn't feel I could enjoy seasons because I assume it would end by the time I can start getting into it (season 1 notwithstanding). I usually keep to myself and slowly grind away on T4 (moving to T5). Not only did I get a second character to work on, but I also got to better understand how to build my DH for T6. Thanks again!

(nads)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Actually chances are is that I did not hear you. Or did not know you were talking to me. Remember I am hard of hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't on teamspeak but in chat. I often watch TV while playing so I don't immediately jump into TS. I usually let lemans beg first.
Click to expand...

D-oh! Totally missed it then.

Is there a way to disable "x looted x". Very annoying. (on many different levels)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> D-oh! Totally missed it then.
> 
> Is there a way to disable "x looted x". Very annoying. (on many different levels)


When you're in a game, click "communities" (bottom right next to friends). Then click on the clan, go go to the "news" tab. On the right side there's a little gear, and you can uncheck the things you don't want to see, like item looting.


----------



## yahu

^^^ooh, good tip. I don't suppose there is a way to stop broadcasting, such as when I knock lemans off of the WD scoreboard. His tears are more delicious when he finds out on his own.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> D-oh! Totally missed it then.
> 
> Is there a way to disable "x looted x". Very annoying. (on many different levels)
> 
> 
> 
> When you're in a game, click "communities" (bottom right next to friends). Then click on the clan, go go to the "news" tab. On the right side there's a little gear, and you can uncheck the things you don't want to see, like item looting.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks. I'll check it out tonight.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> D-oh! Totally missed it then.
> 
> Is there a way to disable "x looted x". Very annoying. (on many different levels)
> 
> 
> 
> When you're in a game, click "communities" (bottom right next to friends). Then click on the clan, go go to the "news" tab. On the right side there's a little gear, and you can uncheck the things you don't want to see, like item looting.
Click to expand...

Download needs to walk over to stealth's PC and do this...so we can stop hearing "yo, can I get that?"


----------



## HeavyUser

LOL


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Download needs to walk over to stealth's PC and do this...so we can stop hearing "yo, can I get that?"


That is pretty consistent


----------



## lemans81

I second heavy's "lol".


----------



## rgrwng

what is the clan's Teamspeak server? i'd might be interested in getting that re-installed, so i can finally be more social. maybe i will go back and setup a streaming account this weekend, as well. i'm not particularly great at streaming (being on camera, making stream fun, etc.), but might be able to just set it up, just in case.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> what is the clan's Teamspeak server? i'd might be interested in getting that re-installed, so i can finally be more social. maybe i will go back and setup a streaming account this weekend, as well. i'm not particularly great at streaming (being on camera, making stream fun, etc.), but might be able to just set it up, just in case.


TS server info is on the right side of the homepage. There are a lot of channels once you are in. Just scroll down to the D3 sub channel.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgrwng*
> 
> what is the clan's Teamspeak server? i'd might be interested in getting that re-installed, so i can finally be more social. maybe i will go back and setup a streaming account this weekend, as well. i'm not particularly great at streaming (being on camera, making stream fun, etc.), but might be able to just set it up, just in case.


For easier access if you're on mobile :
TS.OCNGaming.net

And as crazy said scroll to the d3 room.


----------



## yahu

^or just look for lemans/Jeremy sitting all by his lonesome if in the middle of the night.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Download needs to walk over to stealth's PC and do this...so we can stop hearing "yo, can I get that?"


wow, this so needs to happen.


----------



## Demented

Great night for me tonight! Got a couple of ancient two handers, and like 8 levels!

All solo, mainly because hardly anyone was on, at least the TS server...


----------



## 3m3k

hi,

looking for some feedback on my wizard build
i run solo T2 rifts in about 15 min and still trying to fill the armor with yellow gems
i have few items i could replace the Cain set (hat/gloves) with - that would give me additional damage & double the electrocute jumps but is it worth it as i would loose +50%exp and 87% magic find (i've read somewhere that it affects drop item quality not quantity)?

edit:
oh. are the items from caches predefined, when you open it, when you receive the reward or when you start the game? ... what i mean is there a point of collecting them in T1, T2 and opening in T6 with all +x% magic find items you have. thx


----------



## sugalumps

Anyone got a good prides fall this season? Been farming it for ages and still not even a useable one, paragon 600


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> hi,
> 
> looking for some feedback on my wizard build
> i run solo T2 rifts in about 15 min and still trying to fill the armor with yellow gems
> i have few items i could replace the Cain set (hat/gloves) with - that would give me additional damage & double the electrocute jumps but is it worth it as i would loose +50%exp and 87% magic find (i've read somewhere that it affects drop item quality not quantity)?
> 
> edit:
> oh. are the items from caches predefined, when you open it, when you receive the reward or when you start the game? ... what i mean is there a point of collecting them in T1, T2 and opening in T6 with all +x% magic find items you have. thx


What are you trying to run? I mean you have bonus's to lightning and fire. The overall best build right now is the firebirds set, here is an amazing build with it http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/58103427

Now for fun(and a build I have been trying to make work since RoS) I have this build http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/58844490 <--its not ever going beyond T6, but since it uses a signature spell it costs nothing to use and is just fun to cook everything. I have a long long ways to go still, but it is fairly effective in T6 at this point, I would strongly urge you to go with crazy's build I posted above for real dps.


----------



## 3m3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> What are you trying to run? I mean you have bonus's to lightning and fire. The overall best build right now is the firebirds set, here is an amazing build with it http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/58103427
> 
> Now for fun(and a build I have been trying to make work since RoS) I have this build http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/lemans81-1353/hero/58844490 <--its not ever going beyond T6, but since it uses a signature spell it costs nothing to use and is just fun to cook everything. I have a long long ways to go still, but it is fairly effective in T6 at this point, I would strongly urge you to go with crazy's build I posted above for real dps.


was running it with fire damage - meteor + desintegrate - but i find electrocute much more fun - so that's why + electricity... i still use meteor as it does tons of dmg
would it be better if i change it to all +electricity ?
trying to find my way at the moment...not sure if to concentrate on rifts or something else?
that is one wicked ancient legendary mace you got there

was thinking of getting hell's ring & amulet now, is it worth it?

so the firebird set there woudl be the only one worth keeping on me?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> was running it with fire damage - meteor + desintegrate - but i find electrocute much more fun - so that's why + electricity... i still use meteor as it does tons of dmg
> would it be better if i change it to all +electricity ?
> trying to find my way at the moment...not sure if to concentrate on rifts or something else?
> that is one wicked ancient legendary mace you got there
> 
> was thinking of getting hell's ring & amulet now, is it worth it?
> 
> so the firebird set there woudl be the only one worth keeping on me?


Wait til next season, elect might be viable then. For now you are stuck with hydra/blizzard with fire runes.


----------



## dsmwookie

If any of you guys want to do some 35+ greater hit me up. I m running a 420 paragon Barb. I also have a W.D. but he is not as geared.


----------



## yahu

^are you in the clan? If not, go to the original post and follow the instructions.

@3m3k - there is a point of diminishing returns on elemental dmg (I believe it is additive), but you're usually better off focusing on one element at a time. Unfortunately not many classes have multiple viable builds for high grifting (the best way to really compare across the field of players, assuming everyone will eventually get a decent grift amongst the POS ones). As lemans said, your goal might be more for fun, in which case T6 might be it. E.g. - pets/jade are most DPS viable for WD but a lot of people like the Carnevil/DoD build as most fun. Also, coming up with your own unique build that works can be satisfying for you.


----------



## Krusher33

LOL... I told Quin that it was going to be less than a month before end of season. He's all like "naw, it'll be at least 2 months."

Season 2 ends April 5th for NA. Source: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18313042/


----------



## DoomDash

Crazy9000, only 700,000 more life time kills to catch up to me!


----------



## lemans81

GRRRRRR....awesome legs I got from that lvl48 grift.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> GRRRRRR....awesome legs I got from that lvl48 grift.


Did I just catch a 9er in there? You playing from a walkie talkie?

Now that there is a definitive end I think I'll wait til next season.


----------



## yahu

thx for the potion lemans!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> LOL... I told Quin that it was going to be less than a month before end of season. He's all like "naw, it'll be at least 2 months."
> 
> Season 2 ends April 5th for NA. Source: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18313042/


I am not as upset about the end date as I am the start date for the next season. I am going to miss the start of season3 by 4-5 days because I will be out of the country (can I say that? I am going to Puerto Rico, technically not out of the country since it is an American Territory). Darn you blizzard, get on my schedule!


----------



## Sainesk

messed up an ancient Woh







should've used my spreadsheet calc instead of done in my head - originally thought the damage roll was way too low making roll off socket to +%dmg a waste but after accurate math it would have just broke 3k. Now stuck with under 3k











Forgive me (how I wish now that there was a reset to original rolls option without resetting re-roll costs or preview weapon with re-roll of choice).


----------



## HeavyUser

I dont feel so bad about destroying my fire soj in the beginning of the season now, thanks


----------



## zealord

sorry if I just jump in like this. Any ideas when the next patch is going to be released?

I haven't played in a few months and I have no idea what the current state of the game is, but I want to play a bit around with the new patch


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> sorry if I just jump in like this. Any ideas when the next patch is going to be released?
> 
> I haven't played in a few months and I have no idea what the current state of the game is, but I want to play a bit around with the new patch


Supposedly at the start of season 3.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> GRRRRRR....awesome legs I got from that lvl48 grift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just catch a 9er in there? You playing from a walkie talkie?
> 
> Now that there is a definitive end I think I'll wait til next season.
Click to expand...

A lot of people go to grifts for 7 years.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Supposedly at the start of season 3.


Thanks. So April 10 probably


----------



## PaPaBlista

Hi People, Just wondering, Last night I was farming GR Keys got in a rift and ran up on a mob of goblins there were at least 15 maybe more, this was a first for me anyone else had this happen. Little suckers are so fast I was only able to get 4 of them and sadly no portal to gheed.

Would have been nice to had a team at that moment. Also thinking I'd like to join the clan I don't get to grind as much as I'd like to though, I'm 55 and I run a PC repair business so I stay pretty busy. But when I do get to get on it's hard to quit (10.00 pm to 5.30 am this morning) Only a LvL 72 P sader with season 2, I only do 1 toon w/every season I tried barb and sader on season 1 but no time to play more than one and I love the Sader. So hopefully I can join up w/you all for S-3... Have fun ♠ (º¿º) ♠


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Hi People, Just wondering, Last night I was farming GR Keys got in a rift and ran up on a mob of goblins there were at least 15 maybe more, this was a first for me anyone else had this happen. Little suckers are so fast I was only able to get 4 of them and sadly no portal to gheed.
> 
> Would have been nice to had a team at that moment. Also thinking I'd like to join the clan I don't get to grind as much as I'd like to though, I'm 55 and I run a PC repair business so I stay pretty busy. But when I do get to get on it's hard to quit (10.00 pm to 5.30 am this morning) Only a LvL 72 P sader with season 2, I only do 1 toon w/every season I tried barb and sader on season 1 but no time to play more than one and I love the Sader. So hopefully I can join up w/you all for S-3... Have fun ♠ (º¿º) ♠


There are instructions how to join the clan in the OP. "Gob Parties" as we so lovingly call them can be tricky in an open field all alone, and you have to have pretty good DPS and calm nerves to get them all. There is almost always someone in clan to team up with, and most of us are T6 capable and can carry to help you get there too.

Edit:
Now that I think about it though, with the announcement of the end of season 2, you are probably not going to see quite the same level of activity that we did this opening week. I think there are some people (myself included) are a little chapped about how short is was.

See you in game!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Great I'll put in a request to join,
Yea if I only could'a cornered a few more of those lil *****s ..☺ I think the season might be a little short too, maybe another month, or 4 seasons a year is a round number..(º¿º)


----------



## Krusher33

Are gob parties only in T6 rifts or something? I've been seeing Quin get several in a row. I've yet to see one.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Great I'll put in a request to join,
> Yea if I only could'a cornered a few more of those lil *****s ..☺ I think the season might be a little short too, maybe another month, or 4 seasons a year is a round number..(º¿º)


Look forward to seeing you in game!

Just a little heads up for the forums though, it's generally frowned upon by the mods to use * for profanity, or if you actually used profanity and the * are a result of the filter, be prepared to be warned/possibly infracted. It's best to just use more family friendly words. We'll get what you're actually trying to say.


----------



## PaPaBlista

No, I got one I'm only in T2...(º¿º)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in game!
> 
> Just a little heads up for the forums though, it's generally frowned upon by the mods to use * for profanity, or if you actually used profanity and the * are a result of the filter, be prepared to be warned/possibly infracted. It's best to just use more family friendly words. We'll get what you're actually trying to say.


Duly Noted . I'll rephrase. "the little turds"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are gob parties only in T6 rifts or something? I've been seeing Quin get several in a row. I've yet to see one.


The only place they cant be found is in a greater rift. you can find them in a rift, doing bounties, or just killing stuff in adventure mode. I think the frequency might scale with Torment level, like many drop rates and gold/ exp do.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Are gob parties only in T6 rifts or something? I've been seeing Quin get several in a row. I've yet to see one.


I thought they were only in rifts, not bounties. BTW, whoever mentioned it, rifts won't spawn the goblin portal, you can get that in bounties (story mode too maybe?). I had a double goblin pack today; right when I went afk for my daughter, I heard the little buggers doing their thing. I told my daughter to wait and cleaned up 30. Looks like 2 got away as my pets already aggro'd them before I could realize what had happened. Having a WD with tik is good when you come upon the packs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> ...Just a little heads up for the forums though, it's generally frowned upon by the mods to use * for profanity, or if you actually used profanity and the * are a result of the filter, be prepared to be warned/possibly infracted. It's best to just use more family friendly words. We'll get what you're actually trying to say.


The **** it is??? I did not realize this. Maybe I don't like the censorship so I go back and ninja edit my posts, but I haven't been warned. I guess I'll see?


----------



## KuuFA

Yeah I have gotten several Gob parties but none of them ever opened a portal to their vault which makes me sad.

Can't wait to start again next season!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I thought they were only in rifts, not bounties. BTW, whoever mentioned it, rifts won't spawn the goblin portal, you can get that in bounties (story mode too maybe?). I had a double goblin pack today; right when I went afk for my daughter, I heard the little buggers doing their thing. I told my daughter to wait and cleaned up 30. Looks like 2 got away as my pets already aggro'd them before I could realize what had happened. Having a WD with tik is good when you come upon the packs.
> The **** it is??? I did not realize this. Maybe I don't like the censorship so I go back and ninja edit my posts, but I haven't been warned. I guess I'll see?


Since it's against the ToS for me to quote the ToS, I'll link it: http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

Under the General Membership rules, #7 in the things you may NOT do.









I guess you not being warned goes to show there are some mods that are more hard butts than the rest.


----------



## PaPaBlista

It' official I'm a clan member - PaPaBlista#1521 , I was wondring does every one use OCN teamspeak or some other VOIP... see ya in game (º¿º)


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> It' official I'm a clan member - PaPaBlista#1521 , I was wondring does every one use OCN teamspeak or some other VOIP... see ya in game (º¿º)


I started playing with everyone wuite recently and most of the time someone's in TS.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> I think there are some people (myself included) are a little chapped about how short is was.


Really while I agree I could have done some sicker things I was burning out at times. I think I like this end date.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Looking forward to seeing what season three has to offer


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Really while I agree I could have done some sicker things I was burning out at times. I think I like this end date.


True I could see that if I only had more time to play (º¿º)


----------



## soulwrath

guys... i just rebuilt my rig... can i join?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> A lot of people go to grifts for 7 years.


I'd rep you, but it would be like selling a ketchup popsicle to a woman in white gloves.


----------



## lemans81

Both the t-bone and the box...with ummm and a guarantee both break the ToS so can't. ...

Freakin loved tommy boy so much.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Both the t-bone and the box...with ummm and a guarantee both break the ToS so can't. ...
> 
> Freakin loved tommy boy so much.


I can stick my head up a bull's -rear-, but I'd just find someone else getting all the good SoJs...


----------



## yahu

^I think the "someone else" happens to be the bull's rear.







I enjoy introducing my kids to the 90's comedies like tommy boy. *pours a little out for Chris Farley*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Really while I agree I could have done some sicker things I was burning out at times. I think I like this end date.


really? playing every night like its crack?







sounds like WD pets will be getting changes I'm looking forward to trying out.


----------



## PaPaBlista

*Thanks to the clan boyz I went from P 72 to 117 in two or so hours, Looking forward to S3 ..Yay, Thanks for your help and for cleaning the toilet in KOREA. My father served in the "KOREAN CONFLICT" It was a war;not a conflict" Peace be with you thank you BROTHER'S & thank you... Brothers, PaPaBlista....*


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> *Thanks to the clan boyz I went from P 72 to 117 in two or so hours, Looking forward to S3 ..Yay, Thanks for your help and for cleaning the toilet in KOREA. My father served in the "KOREAN CONFLICT" It was a war;not a conflict" Peace be with you thank you BROTHER'S & thank you... Brothers, PaPaBlista....*


I had a comment for you...but I looked into your avatar....and brain completely stopped working.


----------



## StealthSkull

Hey bro do you need that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Hey bro do you need that?


yeah, think I am going to hold this one


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I had a comment for you...but I looked into your avatar....and brain completely stopped working.


That was a selfie after our game play last night. OH Vodka...Yea thats my real face - HeHe (º¿º)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> OH Vodka...


----------



## soulwrath

so... should i start playing d3? or is the season resetting very soon?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> so... should i start playing d3? or is the season resetting very soon?


Season 2 is ending on April 5th.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


Yea, I had fun last night, the banter on teamspeak had a lot to do with it.....


----------



## lemans81

Just in case you want to know your combined paragon....

http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just in case you want to know your combined paragon....
> 
> http://www.d3bg.org/paragon-calculator/en.php


Ooh...Nice.


----------



## PaPaBlista

KooL


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Crazy9000, only 700,000 more life time kills to catch up to me!


600,000 now







.

Paragon levels on the other hand, I have you beat, even if you count my seasonal vs your non season. Power creep is real, only going to be worse in next patch lol.

[edit] Just saw this, double XP buff tomorrow. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18388260/100-bonus-gold-find-and-exp-happy-birthday-reaper-of-souls-3-22-2015


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Crazy9000, only 700,000 more life time kills to catch up to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 600,000 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Paragon levels on the other hand, I have you beat, even if you count my seasonal vs your non season. Power creep is real, only going to be worse in next patch lol.
> 
> [edit] Just saw this, double XP buff tomorrow. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18388260/100-bonus-gold-find-and-exp-happy-birthday-reaper-of-souls-3-22-2015
Click to expand...

all of a sudden dont feel so silly getting that gem of ease to 52


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 600,000 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Paragon levels on the other hand, I have you beat, even if you count my seasonal vs your non season. Power creep is real, only going to be worse in next patch lol.
> 
> [edit] Just saw this, double XP buff tomorrow. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18388260/100-bonus-gold-find-and-exp-happy-birthday-reaper-of-souls-3-22-2015


I'll catch up next expansion







.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'll catch up next expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have they announced any intentions for another xpac?


----------



## Penryn

I might be coming back.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I might be coming back.


DO IT COME BACK WE MISS YOU

Edit:
Stealths beating Eden on the DH leaderboard


----------



## HeavyUser

PENNY!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I might be coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT COME BACK WE MISS YOU
> 
> Edit:
> Stealths beating Eden on the DH leaderboard
Click to expand...

aww snap!


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Season 2 is ending on April 5th.


Wait what?!
What was this announced somewhere? Did I miss something?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Season 2 is ending on April 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what?!
> What was this announced somewhere? Did I miss something?
Click to expand...

On battle.net they announced it last week. Season 3 starts the 10th.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Wait what?!
> What was this announced somewhere? Did I miss something?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18313042?utm_content=external-sso&utm_medium=other&utm_source=App

Season 3 starts on April 10th. 100% Gold find and XP bonus from now until March 30th.


----------



## KBOMB

Snap I missed that announcement... that was a fast season.


----------



## Krusher33

Did you not see my post?


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Did you not see my post?


No??


----------



## inedenimadam

Your move StealthSkull


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 600,000 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Paragon levels on the other hand, I have you beat, even if you count my seasonal vs your non season. Power creep is real, only going to be worse in next patch lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'll catch up next expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think Doom was previously measuring his penis by saying in the old system if it hadn't capped at 100 paragon he'd still be "a-head." See what I did there. Probably just by a tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> DO IT COME BACK WE MISS YOU
> 
> Edit:
> Stealths beating Eden on the DH leaderboard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your move StealthSkull


Well that didn't last long.







Yah Penryn, come back! Tell the missus that everyone pretty much has smk now, except her!









I'm not yet sure what I think about this end in season. it seems a little too quick, but S1 was so friggin' long that pretty much the only two that remained in the end were me and Crazy...and I couldn't hang with his hours o' input. When we had to start random searches for others, that prompted him to go to DNA. Thank you PTR being released too soon... Anyhoo, I focused a little too narrowly this season, mostly due to the lack of drops (took 411 paragon to get my first stinkin' gift, and don't get me started on masks) and I'm kind of bummed I didn't branch out sooner. I almost feel like starting with a different toon, but WD is my home-ay.







:


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your move StealthSkull


Hey man u got that bow if u dont beat a 48 ill be sad for u.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think Doom was previously measuring his penis by saying in the old system if it hadn't capped at 100 paragon he'd still be "a-head." See what I did there. Probably just by a tip.
> 
> Well that didn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah Penryn, come back! Tell the missus that everyone pretty much has smk now, except her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not yet sure what I think about this end in season. it seems a little too quick, but S1 was so friggin' long that pretty much the only two that remained in the end were me and Crazy...and I couldn't hang with his hours o' input. When we had to start random searches for others, that prompted him to go to DNA. Thank you PTR being released too soon... Anyhoo, I focused a little too narrowly this season, mostly due to the lack of drops (took 411 paragon to get my first stinkin' gift, and don't get me started on masks) and I'm kind of bummed I didn't branch out sooner. I almost feel like starting with a different toon, but WD is my home-ay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Season one was stupid long. Killed it for me.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Snap I missed that announcement... that was a fast season.


It was a pretty good length tho and the weren't that much of a difference between season 1 and season 2 anyway but the 5 days between seasons is kinda bad. Give the people some time between the seasons Blizzard!


----------



## yahu

sorry for the /ignore tonight, lemans. I got a bug up my ass about leveling my kids account in S2, and then the bug crawled even further and I figured I'd get him to para 100...which turned into para 130? Didn't even see ya'll till I was loot sharing and clearing/rolling gear when maintenance kicked in.

I think I'll wait a day or 2 on S3, then have someone power level me in an hour. We'll see how that works out for me once the 10th hits.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sorry for the /ignore tonight, lemans. I got a bug up my ass about leveling my kids account in S2, and then the bug crawled even further and I figured I'd get him to para 100...which turned into para 130? Didn't even see ya'll till I was loot sharing and clearing/rolling gear when maintenance kicked in.
> 
> I think I'll wait a day or 2 on S3, then have someone power level me in an hour. We'll see how that works out for me once the 10th hits.


ln S3 im am not back packing anyone early on.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sorry for the /ignore tonight, lemans. I got a bug up my ass about leveling my kids account in S2, and then the bug crawled even further and I figured I'd get him to para 100...which turned into para 130? Didn't even see ya'll till I was loot sharing and clearing/rolling gear when maintenance kicked in.
> 
> I think I'll wait a day or 2 on S3, then have someone power level me in an hour. We'll see how that works out for me once the 10th hits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ln S3 im am not back packing anyone early on.
Click to expand...

Way to team play.









I am going to try hard to level on day 1 of season 3, I am happy to try to help anyone who needs it, but RNG sometimes doesn't like me.


----------



## Krusher33

I played XCom Long War last night instead. I just don't have the motivation till S3. It feels pointless to keep trying, have the gears/char go to non-seasonal, and then we're starting with none of that stuff in S3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I played XCom Long War last night instead. I just don't have the motivation till S3. It feels pointless to keep trying, have the gears/char go to non-seasonal, and then we're starting with none of that stuff in S3.


Well, they offered up double exp to combat that feeling. It has been working for me. Did a ton of group 40+ last night with clan guys and it was a blast.


----------



## lemans81

Can someone post whenever the servers come back up.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> ln S3 im am not back packing anyone early on.


Well that's good cause your exp zdoc didn't really in S2 either. I'm sure you thanked download for backpacking you though.









*edit - reminder to everyone to clean up your S2 stuffs before the deadline. I believe they are doing the whole "email your loot" thing again, which I think would suck (I don't really know as I dumped all my gear on my toons that were to convert).

As prep, I just deleted my OG toon yesterday; he's sat nekkid since end of S1 and I figger that will probably happen for my main from S1 now that S2 gear has pretty much curbed stomped S1 gears (tho I probably have better SoJ/unity/hellfire from S1).

Also note - before you delete characters, remember to check the followers for any loot. I think I lost a furnace at one point that an enchantress had (obviously not a very good one).


----------



## HeavyUser

post


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> post


Thanks...


----------



## JTHMfreak

do you get an xp/gold buff at the start of a new season?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> do you get an xp/gold buff at the start of a new season?


99.9999% sure you won't.


----------



## yahu

@JTHM - this current buff ends 3/30 I think, and I highly doubt they'd have an XP buff at the start of season just because of the chaos that would ensue. Some people might also would definitely whine how it was unfair or some such nonsense, when season is all about ladders, yadda, yadda. When they initiated 2.1 or 2.1.2, they had the double-gob buff which was kind of sweet. I can't remember if that carried through to the very start of S2 but I don't think it did.

speaking of goblins, dear god we've had a lot of goblin packs lately. The other night lemans, Stealth, Shin (and others), and I were getting them repeatedly. I got on later but I had at least 5, and there were 2 - 4 before I was on. The last day or so I was "wfh" and I got at least another 3 - 5.

I remember at the start of S2 it didn't seem like I saw nearly as many non-treasure gobs when they are single, like gem or mat gobs, malevolents, blood thiefs etc. but lately it seems I'm getting just as many of those as regular gobs. Packs of course are usually mostly treasure gobs with a few of the others thrown in.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @JTHM - this current buff ends 3/30 I think, and I highly doubt they'd have an XP buff at the start of season just because of the chaos that would ensue. Some people might also would definitely whine how it was unfair or some such nonsense, when season is all about ladders, yadda, yadda. When they initiated 2.1 or 2.1.2, they had the double-gob buff which was kind of sweet. I can't remember if that carried through to the very start of S2 but I don't think it did.
> 
> speaking of goblins, dear god we've had a lot of goblin packs lately. The other night lemans, Stealth, Shin (and others), and I were getting them repeatedly. I got on later but I had at least 5, and there were 2 - 4 before I was on. The last day or so I was "wfh" and I got at least another 3 - 5.
> 
> I remember at the start of S2 it didn't seem like I saw nearly as many non-treasure gobs when they are single, like gem or mat gobs, malevolents, blood thiefs etc. but lately it seems I'm getting just as many of those as regular gobs. Packs of course are usually mostly treasure gobs with a few of the others thrown in.










I only saw a couple over the weekend. A gems one and a crafting one.


----------



## yahu

I love seeing me purple gobs of course the most (makes pushing past the RG worth it all by hisself) but I do like the greens and whites too, even though I'm pretty good on mats and gems. Of course the malevolent is nice just cause there is a good chance you'll get a legendary or two.

I assume the servers are up after maintenance? dammit I really want to start the S3 grind now. How sad is that.


----------



## Krusher33

I only get the legendary recipes from the mats ones.


----------



## yahu

^that means you likely still have plenty to find. Once you have fewer plans to find the malevolent and sometimes obdious (sp?) will drop legendary gear. Basically whenever I see a plan drop I figure that should have been a legendary item but a legendary plan was still on my loot table as needed. It is good to turn those in as soon as you can because they will not be removed from your loot table until you've "taught" it to your blacksmith, meaning you will get duplicates if you aren't careful (same goes for the higher gem plans, but those are more of a rare/yellow item).

BTW - it looks like D3 and RoS are 50% atm from Blizzard, so $40 buys you both. Obviously most here already have the game, but I recall someone asking in the last couple weeks that didn't have the games and wanted to know of good deals. Also, $40 for an alt is a pretty good price.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that means you likely still have plenty to find. Once you have fewer plans to find the malevolent and sometimes obdious (sp?) will drop legendary gear. Basically whenever I see a plan drop I figure that should have been a legendary item but a legendary plan was still on my loot table as needed. It is good to turn those in as soon as you can because they will not be removed from your loot table until you've "taught" it to your blacksmith, meaning you will get duplicates if you aren't careful (same goes for the higher gem plans, but those are more of a rare/yellow item).
> 
> BTW - it looks like D3 and RoS are 50% atm from Blizzard, so $40 buys you both. Obviously most here already have the game, but I recall someone asking in the last couple weeks that didn't have the games and wanted to know of good deals. Also, $40 for an alt is a pretty good price.


I think I've a long ways for that considering I've only just started recently.


----------



## Demented

Hit paragon 400 just a little bit ago, thanks to a great team of wubanga, eden, stealth and Mr biggums! Thanks a lot guys, sorry I suck so bad and die all the time, but it's been fun!


----------



## yahu

@Krusher, the legendary plans come pretty quickly but they do seem to be coming slower in S2 than they did previously, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hit paragon 400 just a little bit ago, thanks to a great team of wubanga, eden, stealth and Mr biggums! Thanks a lot guys, sorry I suck so bad and die all the time, but it's been fun!


Dude its good. Now u will be ready for season 3 with what u learned in season 2. The builds will be different though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Oh my,

The new Focus/Restraint ring combo is going to be beastly next season
Quote:


> Bastions of Will
> (2) Set Bonus
> Has been redesigned
> After casting a resource-generating attack or primary skill, gain 50% increased damage for 5 seconds
> After casting Your first hit with each cast of a resource-spending attack, gain grants 50% increased damage for 5 seconds


Cant wait to try that out. Goodbye RoRG and SoJ ?

And just for WuBanga, the Chicken Clucker gets a buff!
Quote:


> Cluckeye
> Chicken weapon damage increased from 100% to 500%
> Enemies hit by the Chicken are now confused for 2 seconds
> You are probably also confused (amused?) by the fact that your bow, for some reason, shoots Chickens


Really hate that Season 3 starts when I am out of town. I guess by the time I get back someone (other than StealthSkull) will have to get me up to speed.

Interesting:
Quote:


> You can now increase your Blood Shard cap by achieving a personal best in Solo Greater Rifts
> The cap will be increased by 10 shards per Greater Rift level completed


So I guess this means if you get a 25 solo, then you get 750 blood shard cap?

For my DH buddies that like to farm Hellfire:
Quote:


> Nekarat the Keywarden
> Has been moved from Silver Spire Level 1 to Gardens of Hope 2nd Tier


And one more positive:
Quote:


> Rift Guardians' positions now always show on the map or minimap regardless of your distance from them


----------



## Cryosis00

Can't wait to rill a Barb in S3. New IK set bonuses and the new WW set have me excited.


----------



## StealthSkull

When you get to the high level greater rifts its 99% luck. I don't care how good you are. Three elites that all had frozen thunderstorm and jailer back to back is dumb.


----------



## Krusher33

Hmmm... I thought about doing barb in S3 but if EVERYONE else is doing one... meh.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Hmmm... I thought about doing barb in S3 but if EVERYONE else is doing one... meh.


It just means more competition







, which would honestly be nice. I think I'm going to do a wizard next season


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Hmmm... I thought about doing barb in S3 but if EVERYONE else is doing one... meh.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means more competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which would honestly be nice. I think I'm going to do a wizard next season
Click to expand...

I wont be doing barb. Just DH and whatever flavor support char the clan is slack on.


----------



## Krusher33

Ya I tend to go with lesser popular ones. I know I know "but you rolled a monk." In my defense I went off some stats site and the monk class was 2nd lowest. In my stupidity, it was including non-seasonal chars. The only 2 chars I haven't tried yet is WD and Crusader. Technically I could say the same about DH and Barbs because they're something like lvl 20's.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> DO IT COME BACK WE MISS YOU
> 
> Edit:
> Stealths beating Eden on the DH leaderboard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> PENNY!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> aww snap!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think Doom was previously measuring his penis by saying in the old system if it hadn't capped at 100 paragon he'd still be "a-head." See what I did there. Probably just by a tip.
> 
> Well that didn't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah Penryn, come back! Tell the missus that everyone pretty much has smk now, except her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not yet sure what I think about this end in season. it seems a little too quick, but S1 was so friggin' long that pretty much the only two that remained in the end were me and Crazy...and I couldn't hang with his hours o' input. When we had to start random searches for others, that prompted him to go to DNA. Thank you PTR being released too soon... Anyhoo, I focused a little too narrowly this season, mostly due to the lack of drops (took 411 paragon to get my first stinkin' gift, and don't get me started on masks) and I'm kind of bummed I didn't branch out sooner. I almost feel like starting with a different toon, but WD is my home-ay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Thanks for the support. I do miss the game and playing with you all but wifey and I left for personal reasons due to someone in the clan who I won't name. I'll just say that respect is important to me and it wasn't given in this case.

Anyways, if we do decide to come back and play we will probably wait til season 3 starts.


----------



## Rickles

I always end up going barb first


----------



## yahu

@Penryn - sorry to hear that man. That is fugged IMO, and has no place in this clan. I hope that has been dealt with as I'm really happy with how this has gone so far, and openly recommend the clan to others that ask.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> When you get to the high level greater rifts its 99% luck. I don't care how good you are. Three elites that all had frozen thunderstorm and jailer back to back is dumb.


You don't say? All this talk of RNG, and I thought it was my skeels that prevailed (truth be told, the R isn't 100% R, but I don't want to turn you fully into a vegetable, so I'll stop there).

I'm not sure what character I want to start S3 with. WD will always be my fave and it sounds like we are getting some love after-all. I almost feel like WD being in last or almost last place for a while now though makes it that much more difficult to roll for T6. I almost feel like going with another class that can more readily roll T6 then move to WD. Ultimately I'll feel time away from WD means I'm missing that all-important drop, so I'm sure I'll end up there when all is said and done.







Maybe I'll force myself to go 'sader; if nothing else I'll be easily tough enough to get pummeled in T6 while getting myself actually viable.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> When you get to the high level greater rifts its 99% luck. I don't care how good you are. Three elites that all had frozen thunderstorm and jailer back to back is dumb.


You sir are completely correct. Plenty of the higher ups on the leader boards will run 20-30 runs(sometimes more) before they can pass one. I ran 15+ 45s till I beat it. It's all about rift density, trash mobs(zombies), and the Rift Guardian, even the level you roll matters.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> It just means more competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which would honestly be nice. I think I'm going to do a wizard next season


I think I'm gonna go for a wizz too!


----------



## Krusher33

So far I see for S3:

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Eden - DH
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - Wiz
Demented - DH


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So far I see:
> 
> Cryosis - Barb
> Heavy - Wiz
> Eden - DH
> Rickles - Barb
> yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
> KBOMB - Wiz


With that list, I might most defintely go with a DH.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So far I see:
> 
> Cryosis - Barb
> Heavy - Wiz
> Eden - DH
> Rickles - Barb
> yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
> KBOMB - Wiz
> 
> 
> 
> With that list, I might most defintely go with a DH.
Click to expand...

edited


----------



## yahu

I posed the question to the main WD community, expecting to get flamed. A surprising number seemed to be going barb. I really haven't played barb so now I'm thinking I might try that. I was thinking 'sader just cause they are so dang tanky, plus the added benefit is I always eventually roll a 'sader for support but have never run a DPS build like condemned or horses (which reminds me of the old WD zombie bears build), etc. I've never even run the shotgun build, even though that is not exactly high grift viable at this point (I'm not sure what S3 brings of course).

The consensus seemed to be charge barb was one of the easiest to roll up in short order. The trick for high viability remains the weapon drop it sounds like?

Oh yeah, I guess there is some change to spirit walk on WD that has people pissed. I didn't dip into PTR so I'm not sure what that's about. I might have to go to PTR cause I'm getting really bored waiting for S2 to end.


----------



## sugalumps

Mained DH this season and after 650 paragon levels decided to collect gear and make a charge barb, I cannot go back to dh at all now. It is just so much more fun than boring turret cluster spam spec, place your turrets and slowly edge your way up the map hoping not to get 1 shotted becuase you are a glass cannon by some cheap gimmick - winged assasins, thunderstorm, jailer. Even white damage from shamans can kill you at a high enough g rift.

Though ofcourse alot of fun in t6 and 35 grift xp spam, as you just vault and cluster 1 shot everything. Spin to win barb or new charge monk next season for me.

It's just sad that not only is it more fun, it's actualy easier on the charge barb in gear I collected from gambling in two days where as my dh has near perfect gear from an entire season almost. Though single target damage with charge is awful, the dh really shines at the boss solo.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh yeah, I guess there is some change to spirit walk on WD that has people pissed. I didn't dip into PTR so I'm not sure what that's about. I might have to go to PTR cause I'm getting really bored waiting for S2 to end.


Below is the change to spirit walk.

Spirit Walk

Cooldown reduced from 15 to 12 seconds

This ability does not start its cooldown until after its effects expire This is what people are mad about. I tested it out on the PTR a little. You just have to be more aware when you use it.


----------



## yahu

ah, I could see how that would kill Jade and pissing people off. Seeing that you're using SW to charge in and pop harvest, so no grave injustice to bring all that cooldown off. Ouch.

I had a decent DH in S1 and don't mind the glass cannon part. In higher GRift I'd be running MP as it was, with a WD locking stuff down. Good lord, I just watched a zdps video on PTR @ lvl 70 which was WD, Sader, and two barbs. over 2 trillion hit points on champions! :\

*edit - had to go to a meeting so cut the post short. The WD had 4pc Ashaera (RoRG) and equipped each follower with an occulus ring due to the added legendary affix of chance on kill to create a circle o' death (up to 40% dmg I think). It doesn't stack but added a bigger area to stand in for the buff. Assuming that makes it to live, that is pretty sweet support setup.


----------



## HellJester

How strict are you in regards to the minimum of 100 posts in order to join the clan? I'm not a big talker/poster so it'll take me quite awhile to make 99 meaningful posts.


----------



## yahu

there have certainly been exceptions made in the past. My recommendation is to share your battle.net info and password (just kidding) and try to hook up with some of us online. I think past exceptions were literally given based on time played with people in the clan already. Also, follow the instructions on the original post of this thread, as that won't hurt.

One thing to note is that it is also highly dependent on how full the clan is, which there is a limit. Another thing to note - it has been pretty dead the last few nights as people are largely ready to be off of S2 and starting up on S3. That said, S2 was a great season for our clan with a lot of people playing at all hours of the day/night.

One final thing, which will also help your post count, is to be active in here as much as you can. I don't control membership in the clan, so all I can do is suggest some ideas. best of luck!


----------



## Penryn

If I come back I'll probably do wiz or crusader. Cruader is my go to lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> If I come back I'll probably do wiz or crusader. Cruader is my go to lol.


The clan could use a good some sader love.


----------



## yahu

Biggums seems to have a nice 'sader. Where I have this swarm of screamin' meanies that would tear through stuff, but go all "squirrel!" when there are multiple targets in a more open environment, he would "pony up" (literally) and go "blam, blam, blam" through everything.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Any mind blowing changes to DH?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Any mind blowing changes to DH?


There are some potential new builds, but M6 mechanics are going to be essentially the same.


----------



## yahu

I know this is extremely minor but I hope at some point they will allow xmogs from class-specific sets available on non-classes. E.g. - monk set (something-of-the-upside-down-what's-its-nuts), Marauders, WD masks/wiz hats (I guess that might be difficult?), etc. Okay, maybe not everything makes sense like a wooden voodoo mask on a barb or a spirit stone on a DH, etc., but general helms, shoulders, etc. would be cool. It isn't like they worry about overlap/clipping issues as it is with gear, so screw it, just let everyone wear everything.


----------



## Krusher33

Updated

What we rolling for S3:

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Eden - DH
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - Wiz
Demented - DH
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
**** - DH


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I played XCom Long War last night instead. I just don't have the motivation till S3. It feels pointless to keep trying, have the gears/char go to non-seasonal, and then we're starting with none of that stuff in S3.


I still haven't been able to solo T6 effectively, I can do T5 easy, so i'm almost there, so it's nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Updated
> 
> What we rolling for S3:
> 
> Cryosis - Barb
> Heavy - Wiz
> Eden - DH
> Rickles - Barb
> yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
> KBOMB - Wiz
> Demented - DH
> Penryn - Wiz or Crusader


I'll probably roll monk again just because i still haven't gotten to experience seasons fully.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm running DH again. I can't help it it's my favorite


----------



## yahu

^****


----------



## mr. biggums

I'm most likely doing wizard for season 3 or crusader since its the least popular besides 0 dps, still waiting for adept to pass me on season 2.


----------



## lemans81

Barb or DH


----------



## soulwrath

can I join? I am restarting diablo 3


----------



## KuuFA

I guess Ill roll with you guys on softcore next season.

Ill do a crusader first.

are we going to do a quick group run on the levels in the beginning? Or we doing separate ways?


----------



## Krusher33

What we rolling for S3:

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Eden - DH
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - Wiz
Demented - DH
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
**** - DH
biggums - wiz or crusader
Lemons - barb or DH
KuuFA - crusader


----------



## soulwrath

Can I join?







I would like to play DH or Monk


----------



## Demented

Still having so much fun with barb, I might roll both.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## StealthSkull

DH>sader>WD in that order barb will come later for when i get bored or monk if no one makes one that has sader wd or DH for high grift trials


----------



## StealthSkull

Honestly i think everyone should run 2 toons this season for the people shooting for high grifts. Build both dex toons or strength toons or int toons. Im not gonna be doing one of each this season.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Talk about a perfect storm of pylons and RG holy crap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Talk about a perfect storm of pylons and RG holy crap.


He explored the previous floor before killing,so the pylons couldn't spawn there, making them all spawn on the next. Very impressive clear, I think he's going to be safe with rank1 now.


----------



## Penryn

I'm just waiting to see crusader changes


----------



## Krusher33

What we rolling for S3:

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Eden - DH
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - Wiz
Demented - DH or Barb
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
**** - DH
biggums - wiz or crusader
Lemons - barb or DH
KuuFA - crusader
Soulwrath - DH or Monk
StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades


----------



## HeavyUser

Wow, what a hell of a rift. Do you think one of you guys could help me farm 46 keys tonight? It shouldn't take long.


----------



## Mikecdm

You need help farming 46 keys? I need help getting my wizard to finish a 42 first. Was messing around with stuff last night, but no success.


----------



## HeavyUser

Keep grinding them out till you get that perfect greater rift !!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Do you think one of you guys could help me farm 46 keys tonight?


----------



## Kainn

Season ending and I finally get a lot of what I need. Got sunwukus except amulet. And three torches...I can finally farm t6 and can do upper 20grifts as well.. to bad the season ends soon


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I guess Ill roll with you guys on softcore next season.
> 
> Ill do a crusader first.
> 
> are we going to do a quick group run on the levels in the beginning? Or we doing separate ways?


I think that all depends on who gets on at what time after the season starts. lemans and I got on a little later than most and ended up in a 2p while Adept was with a group, DL and Stealth were in a group, and I'm not sure where Heavy, Eden, and others were, but probably in mix with the above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to play DH or Monk


Sorry, no. You asked twice, which negated the request.







Follow the directions from the original post in this thread to get started.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Honestly i think everyone should run 2 toons this season for the people shooting for high grifts. Build both dex toons or strength toons or int toons. Im not gonna be doing one of each this season.


Honestly, I'm a big fan of people doing whatever the fugg they want. And let's be honest, you're going to do one of each of the flavors of the month based on what some say, and drops you get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


I know the little guy is saying yessir, but it really looks like you're making Heavy your biatch.









well clearly the WD is not getting love, so I might just default to that. If it all works out, the wapce and kids will be gone till at least Saturday, and possibly till Sunday. I might be in a pool of my own filth, surrounded by coffee and pizza.


----------



## Demented

I'm hoping to stave off my internet/cable getting suspended by Monday, otherwise I'm not sure when I'll be able to play Season 3.









I did finally get a job though, so things are looking up.


----------



## yahu

^Grats on getting a job, and hopefully the internet gods will be kind to you. If we all lived closer it'd be pretty cool to have a mini-LAN at someone's place...where we can sit in a pool of each other's filth.































I'm choo-choosing to be the caboose on this train!!!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^Grats on getting a job, and hopefully the internet gods will be kind to you. If we all lived closer it'd be pretty cool to have a mini-LAN at someone's place...where we can sit in a pool of each other's filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm choo-choosing to be the caboose on this train!!!


I would just love to be a part of Season 3 from the beginning with this clan. You guys have been awesome, and that would be a great way for me to give back I think.





































This is me...way the heck over here--->


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I would just love to be a part of Season 3 from the beginning with this clan. You guys have been awesome, and that would be a great way for me to give back I think.


I am going to be absent for the first few days...This time you can level my toon!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to be absent for the first few days...This time you can level my toon!


Ha! God willing, I'll definitely try my best! It's the least I could do!


----------



## yahu

Well I hope it works out demented. I know lemans is a big fan of your lego videos, so we can't have you going offline for too long.

I'd invite Crazy over, but he's not using my bandwidth to screw around with those DNA freaks.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Well I hope it works out demented. I know lemans is a big fan of your lego videos, so we can't have you going offline for too long.
> 
> I'd invite Crazy over, but he's not using my bandwidth to screw around with those DNA freaks.


Man, I haven't done a LEGO video in forever! I'm gonna do my best to stay online!


----------



## yahu

I think I'll try to roll-up a barb this weekend. Maybe DPS sader as well. See which I like more. I've done previous DPS sader builds, but nothing end-game.

Now that I type this out I think I'll be kicking myself as I know I've salvaged gear from both builds while I prep my stash for season end.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Thinking DH and a sader as a secondary


----------



## Demented

I am going to miss Season 2. I feel I am just coming into my Barb, and having so much fun. I can't wait to see what will happen in S3 though.


----------



## HeavyUser

Just completed a 46, thanks for the keys guys!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Just completed a 46, thanks for the keys guys!


Need to find my ancient Furnace, feel like there's no point fishing until then


----------



## HeavyUser

It was all luck, lol. I figured I'd do a run before I had to head out to the dealership. The level the RG popped had 3 pylons, a conduit, shield, and channeling : )


----------



## Penryn

Congrats Heavy. Doing big things here. I remember when you were new to the game *sniff* seems like yesterday.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well still haven't decided on a S-3 toon, Done Sader in both 1&2, Probably make another Sader but I may go Wiz or Monk for my main, I'm gonna play with my toons during the break and see how they've changed (plus keep an eye on the upcoming changes) since I haven't touched them since seasons began, I need to tidy up my stash before the roll over though. I hope to see ya all some tonight.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Congrats Heavy. Doing big things here. I remember when you were new to the game *sniff* seems like yesterday.


Hahaha, I still make plenty of noob mistakes. Just not as many


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Just completed a 46, thanks for the keys guys!


Congrats! and you're welcome. That is the highest solo across all of the clan, although, you only broke your own record.

and in other news:

We lost StealthSkull from guild last night.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Congrats! and you're welcome. That is the highest solo across all of the clan, although, you only broke your own record.
> 
> and in other news:
> 
> We lost StealthSkull from guild last night.


Why did we lose him?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Why did we lose him?


We are not 1337 enough for him anymore.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We are not 1337 enough for him anymore.


But we were 1337 enough for him just last night?


----------



## hyujmn

So I haven't played the game since maybe halfway through Season 1. I main'd a Demon Hunter. It was pretty tedious for me at that point, mainly bc I didn't have a good group of guys to go beyond mid 40's.

I know a bunch changed, but can someone give me a quick rundown of what's going on in the game?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We are not 1337 enough for him anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> But we were 1337 enough for him just last night?
Click to expand...

He is still going to play with us, but I think he is looking to climb ladders, and we really dont have any top 100 guys that can carve that path for him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> So I haven't played the game since maybe halfway through Season 1. I main'd a Demon Hunter. It was pretty tedious for me at that point, mainly bc I didn't have a good group of guys to go beyond mid 40's.
> 
> I know a bunch changed, but can someone give me a quick rundown of what's going on in the game?


M6 has been redesigned to only fire your spenders when you do. Also, player damage is increased by 100% for each active turret.

Much more enjoyable playstyle, and actually ends up being a nice buff if played properly. Clan has topped out at 45 solo DH and 51 4-man in season 2.

Season 3 is around the corner, so that may be a good jump in point. The clan is going to be pretty active in season 3, so plenty of people to grift with.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> He is still going to play with us, but I think he is looking to climb ladders, and we really dont have any top 100 guys that can carve that path for him.


Elitist scum...lol


----------



## HeavyUser

wait stealth is not ocn anymore??


----------



## soulwrath

can anyone add me to the clan? have not really played since June? --> RL got crazy with projects and finally the water is calm,... right before the storm


----------



## lemans81

In the words of the templar.

"Betrayal can never be forgiven"

You know I wish him well buy he has been in the clan less than a year and now being on top is all that drives him, much love to what you have done around here man.

Personally I play because of you guys. I love the people way beyond winning. Its rare to find a group that makes you laugh but at the same time never forgets to say thank you when you help them.


----------



## Demented

It's funny. I've been in the clan since early on, but I'm not even on the list in the OP.









I like to solo a lot, but the teams in this clan are great, especially when on TeamSpeak as well. makes the game a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's funny. I've been in the clan since early on, but I'm not even on the list in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to solo a lot, but the teams in this clan are great, especially when on TeamSpeak as well. makes the game a lot more enjoyable.


Agreed, Sometimes when I get killed because I trying to wipe the laughing tears from my eyes from the banter, I get a little mad. nothing 150,040 G can't fix in repairs though..


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's funny. I've been in the clan since early on, but I'm not even on the list in the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to solo a lot, but the teams in this clan are great, especially when on TeamSpeak as well. makes the game a lot more enjoyable.


I can't find a PM, need a PM with OCN username + battletag and i'll add to the list.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I can't find a PM, need a PM with OCN username + battletag and i'll add to the list.


Done, though I liked feeling special lol.


----------



## Xealot

Is there a quick fix for crazy lag in 4 player groups? I'm getting 15-30 fps in large fights with only 30% gpu usage and 50-60% cpu usage, tried disabling SLI any didn't see any real change.

Runs a solid 60 fps when I play solo.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> Is there a quick fix for crazy lag in 4 player groups? I'm getting 15-30 fps in large fights with only 30% gpu usage and 50-60% cpu usage, tried disabling SLI any didn't see any real change.
> 
> Runs a solid 60 fps when I play solo.


Turn off audio, lower graphics settings. The engine is just not robust enough, not that your system cant handle it.


----------



## Xealot

Yeah I tried updating audio drivers, turning off audio completely, and setting hardware class to 1 (it was on 6) in D3Prefs.txt and it seemed to help a little.

I was in a 4 WD game just a while ago and it was a slideshow!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> In the words of the templar.
> 
> "Betrayal can never be forgiven"
> 
> You know I wish him well buy he has been in the clan less than a year and now being on top is all that drives him, much love to what you have done around here man.
> 
> Personally I play because of you guys. I love the people way beyond winning. Its rare to find a group that makes you laugh but at the same time never forgets to say thank you when you help them.


Yea I play for the people myself. I enjoy running with you guys when I did and am hoping S3 will be awesome.


----------



## DoomDash

Alkaizer does it again:


----------



## HeavyUser

Freakn sick


----------



## Demented

Will all the grift bosses follow you? I tried saving some pylons for the end of grifts, but sometimes the bosses wouldn't follow.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Will all the grift bosses follow you? I tried saving some pylons for the end of grifts, but sometimes the bosses wouldn't follow.


Yes, they all will. You can't get too far away though, or most will stop.

If you're having trouble moving the boss, try to save mobs by the pylons, and go back to them to spawn the boss once you get enough %.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yes, they all will. You can't get too far away though, or most will stop.
> 
> If you're having trouble moving the boss, try to save mobs by the pylons, and go back to them to spawn the boss once you get enough %.


Good suggestion. I was able to get some to follow me back to a pylon, but some were too far, as you said, and the grift guardian would stop. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## inedenimadam

Yays! Its the highest I have been on any leader board.

And I beat heavy out on clan solo by 2 seconds.


----------



## HeavyUser

nice job dude!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> In the words of the templar.
> 
> "Betrayal can never be forgiven"
> 
> You know I wish him well buy he has been in the clan less than a year and now being on top is all that drives him, much love to what you have done around here man.
> 
> Personally I play because of you guys. I love the people way beyond winning. Its rare to find a group that makes you laugh but at the same time never forgets to say thank you when you help them.


meh, he's dead to me.







I wish him well, but it won't sadden me if he hasn't beaten any individual team records by end of season. Maybe if he was more of a leader instead of a follower, and focused on a smaller number of builds, he'd be more driven. It is extremely difficult to both "get bored" with builds, causing you to jump to other builds, and also rank in the top 100. You will see people do it, like Gabynator (in DNA with Crazy), but the dude is also damn near para 1000 in S2! Also, I'm sure he's gotten a lot of loot share from people he has run MP with.

I got a 50 in 3P or 4P in S1 before the changes, so I know we could do better. Honestly my schedule has been really weird and I watch too much damn TV.







I'll hang out in solo play more often than I probably should until well after midnight at times. I think S1 might have hit a better time of the year where there wasn't as much on, or something? That or I just wasn't as into high grifts this season. I think I missed the train early on and didn't feel like playing catch-up. I'm not sure tbh.

BTW - rolled up a barb as of Saturday early morning with lemans. Spent the rest of the weekend building out Raekor's, which was pretty easy, and ran right up to a 32 grift. I had my CDR messed up (tried using vile wards too soon as I didn't have enough pieces to also use the crown) and spent too much time late in the grift pylon farming. I probably should have just rushed it and tried to take the RG as I probably would have been fine. It just takes sooooo long. lol

Seriously though, talk about easy-mode T6. I'll either start with barb or move to barb sooner than later in S3. If for nothing else, I think the barb might already be able to get high keys than my gd WD solo. Actually now that I think about it, I should probably change up my trial setup for WD. I have an insanely good TMF that I should be using there, and a couple other obvious changes I hadn't been thinking about till just now. bah...now I want to play.









*edit - almost forgot @demented, some of the RGs will follow you more than others. Usually the ones that can teleport will teleport to you, like Perdition. The Ghom clone will follow you damn near anywhere on the map. That waddling fart cannon is tenacious.


----------



## Cryosis00

Another nomad sets out in search of greener pastures.

Super high Grifts won't interest me until Blizz finds a new solution for trials. Farming 1 trial key at a time is just such a time sink, and an un-fun one at that.

Blizzard acknowledged that trails need a rework on there last Tavern Talk, so at least they recognize how annoying they have become.


----------



## Sainesk

My short term goal is to clear 40+ with all classes.
3 left - monk I did a 36 and don't even have a torch/furnace yet, WD I may need a tiki since I want to do it as a pet doc first (not my jade/furnace doc), and crusader could upgrade most his gear.

I mainly solo/non-season so bit more challenging for me (which I enjoy) as I carry myself, though I'll hop on my seasons account more down the road.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'll hop on my seasons account more down the road.


Our fearless leader is going to play seasons 3!!!

Can hardly wait!!!\


----------



## gunslinger0077

I plan on playing demon hunter, wizard, and barb for season 3


----------



## inedenimadam

DH with a side of monk over here.


----------



## Krusher33

What we rolling for S3:

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Eden - DH
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - Wiz
Demented - DH or Barb
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
The LAN Man - DH
biggums - wiz or crusader
Lemons - barb or DH
KuuFA - crusader
Soulwrath - DH or Monk
StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades
gunslinger - DH, Wiz, and Barb
inedenimadam - DH with monk on side


----------



## Krusher33

Not much love for the witch doc?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What we rolling for S3:
> 
> Eden - DH
> in*eden*imadam - DH with monk on side


you has me down twice captain.


----------



## KBOMB

Hmm maybe Ill try a Wiz OR a witch doc?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What we rolling for S3:
> 
> Cryosis - Barb
> Heavy - Wiz
> Eden - DH
> Rickles - Barb
> yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
> KBOMB - Wiz
> Demented - DH or Barb
> Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
> Kainn - Monk
> The LAN Man - DH
> biggums - wiz or crusader
> Lemons - barb or DH
> KuuFA - crusader
> Soulwrath - DH or Monk
> StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades
> gunslinger - DH, Wiz, and Barb
> inedenimadam - DH with monk on side


I'll likely start with dh, then move to wd or sader


----------



## Krusher33

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - Wiz or WD
Demented - Barb, might also try monk or DH
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
The LAN Man - DH
biggums - wiz or crusader
Lemons - barb or DH
KuuFA - crusader
Soulwrath - DH or Monk
StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades
gunslinger - DH, Wiz, and Barb
inedenimadam - DH with monk on side
JTHMFreak - DH, then WD or sader later.

Barb- 6
Wiz - 6
WD - 4
Crusader - 6
Monk - 4
DH - 8


----------



## Kainn

I feel kinda lonely with monk,I feel like there were more in season 2.. I'm not complaining. Idealy I'll run with some of you DH and figured we'd share loot. Unfortunately my boss scheduled me for a meeting at 8am on the 11th.. either not a lot of diablo on the 10th or imma be reallllly tired at the meeting


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I feel kinda lonely with monk,I feel like there were more in season 2.. I'm not complaining. Idealy I'll run with some of you DH and figured we'd share loot. Unfortunately my boss scheduled me for a meeting at 8am on the 11th.. either not a lot of diablo on the 10th or imma be reallllly tired at the meeting


I think monks were popular in S2 because of the perma-serenity thingy. In S3, that won't be as permanent as it was.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think monks were popular in S2 because of the perma-serenity thingy. In S3, that won't be as permanent as it was.


Never actually tried that, Well maybe ill come up with the new go to build..


----------



## Demented

I think I may be shying away from DH. I really enjoy playing barb, and kind of miss monk too, so those are probably going to be my definites. I may try sader for something new though.


----------



## Noviets

As for season 3, I'm not sure what I'll play yet, they keep changing stuff on the PTR. It has been down all day so lets see what they've changed when it comes back up.

Comtemplating between the WD or the Monk. Monk for dps, WD for CC+Support.

I still don't think a pets WD will be a viable class for higher GR's, the changes they have made to the Jade set aren't that appealing, atleast to me.

Time will tell I guess.

Likely main will be a Monk as I played WD this season.

I haven't played the Crusader extensively yet, might try it out this season aswell.

Goes without saying though. I don't mind making a class you guys need if you want to organise group setups for high GR levels.


----------



## Sainesk

with lmf + wrathful protector pet doc is going to rule (3 WP gargs *each* doing as much/more damage than 1 garg). Nerf to spirit walk is going to hurt jade a lot.

Going fetish/garg build and might have to sacrifice tmf/dog (literally if using homunculus).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Likely main will be a Monk as I played WD this season.


Fine showing as a zDPS doc.

I will probably pop in to the PTR a couple times this week to get my feet wet with next seasons changes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Season 3 preview:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/18486733/first-look-season-3-3-31-2015


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not much love for the witch doc?


I know - I might have to start there if we won't have much in the way of support. I'll have to get hand-me-downs from ya'll to build into other toons. I jumped the gun on clearing stash; definitely got rid of partial raekor's set, and partial akkhan set. I kept some monk gear cause I have really nice gear, and DH gear as at least some of it is better than my NS gear.

Oh yeah...please remove Stealth from the count.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> As for season 3, I'm not sure what I'll play yet, they keep changing stuff on the PTR. It has been down all day so lets see what they've changed when it comes back up.
> 
> Comtemplating between the WD or the Monk. Monk for dps, WD for CC+Support.
> 
> I still don't think a pets WD will be a viable class for higher GR's, the changes they have made to the Jade set aren't that appealing, atleast to me...


I think someone said it - pet doc looks good for S3. Guys that are running in the 47-48 range have cleared 55's. Also, I hear Carnevil/DoD build is getting buffed out the aise and people are running in the 50's with that too. Pets (finally) look to be interesting. I beat a 40 in S2 and ranked in the 200's. I think 42, which I know I can get with the right rift as I tried once, then hit a wall of gnarly elites, I think would get close to the 100's, if not in.

If Criz gets gear with that stinkin' ancient smk of his, he'll whup all our asses.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## inedenimadam

some of you guys might know my strife with getting D3 to run properly. And I think I finally figured out a fix, and it is so stupid easy that I cant believe I had not though of it:

Nvidia Control Panel-->3d settings---->application settings---->power management--->prefer maximum performance.

It was set to adaptive, and for some reason with 2 cards installed, the adaptive settings would kick the card into a mismatched voltage:clock state, and would hang.

Hope this helps someone, and maybe I wont be crashing out of Greater Rifts in group play 3 seconds into the RG fight anymore.


----------



## yahu

^and here I thought you blamed it on lag.









I'm kidding as I assumed that literally was lag we hit that one night.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^and here I thought you blamed it on lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kidding as I assumed that literally was lag we hit that one night.


Yeah, that was stupid lag...4k ping...

I also had driver related issues that would require a complete restart with the 980s installed. It was annoying because D3 would tax the cards enough with all the crazy effects and mob sprites to keep them in a higher power state ...until I got to the RG, and as soon as it hit that lower power state, but did not clock down...it would crash.

But it is solved now... back to blaming poor performance on RnG and lag.


----------



## Krusher33

inb4Nvidiasucks









Glad you got it figured out. Too many times it's a stupid little thing.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Cryosis - Barb
> Heavy - Wiz
> Rickles - Barb
> yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
> KBOMB - Wiz or WD
> Demented - Barb, might also try monk or DH
> Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
> Kainn - Monk
> The LAN Man - DH
> biggums - wiz or crusader
> Lemons - barb or DH
> KuuFA - crusader
> Soulwrath - DH or Monk
> StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades
> gunslinger - DH, Wiz, and Barb
> inedenimadam - DH with monk on side
> JTHMFreak - DH, then WD or sader later.
> 
> Barb- 6
> Wiz - 6
> WD - 4
> Crusader - 6
> Monk - 4
> DH - 8


You know just change me to ? because I have no idea what I'm going to do. I've been seeing a lot of people saying that the Wiz is still not gonna be good in Season 3 so maybe I'll try to DH and a WD.


----------



## Krusher33

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Wiz
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - DH and WD
Demented - Barb, might also try monk or DH
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
The LAN Man - DH
biggums - wiz or crusader
Lemons - barb or DH
KuuFA - crusader
Soulwrath - DH or Monk
StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades
gunslinger - DH, Wiz, and Barb
inedenimadam - DH with monk on side
JTHMFreak - DH, then WD or sader later.
debuchan - WD

Barb- 6
Wiz - 5
WD - 5
Crusader - 6
Monk - 4
DH - 9


----------



## inedenimadam

I just watched a couple videos of the PTR, and I am not impressed with either of the new T6 viable builds for DH. The Nats/strafe looks to be back, but probably not BiS for greater rifts. Otherwise it looks like DH is going to just be stand still and point your lightning EA down a hall and let the Sader pull and the WD lock.

If this is how it ends up, I will be a ghost in S3 and will be running the Nats when I am on.


----------



## debuchan

I hope to be on more often for S3 (moving, other shenanigans have kept me from playing as much as I'd like). I'll probably go WD


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> shenanigans


one of my favorite pass times.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> one of my favorite pass times.


*pastimes


----------



## lemans81

I now plan to completely defile myself by playing like DL and Stealth for the start of this season. I should be on from launch to Sun 12th 4pm central...I promise not to be a stealth and refuse to help others.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I now plan to completely defile myself by playing like DL and Stealth for the start of this season. I should be on from launch to Sun 12th 4pm central...I promise not to be a stealth and refuse to help others.


You're going to have to up your game if you want to beat stealth off the line.

Some helpful items I would suggest:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> one of my favorite pass times.
> 
> 
> 
> *pastimes
Click to expand...

_passe-temps_


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You're going to have to up your game if you want to beat stealth off the line.
> 
> Some helpful items I would suggest:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _passe-temps_


Is the foil for smoking the crystal?


----------



## The LAN Man

Stealth says he's only playing S3 if he gets in the top 100 for DH so he probably won't be playing season 3


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just watched a couple videos of the PTR, and I am not impressed with either of the new T6 viable builds for DH. The Nats/strafe looks to be back, but probably not BiS for greater rifts. Otherwise it looks like DH is going to just be stand still and point your lightning EA down a hall and let the Sader pull and the WD lock.
> 
> If this is how it ends up, I will be a ghost in S3 and will be running the Nats when I am on.


This will not be the first time we have heard eden write-off a season due to PTR changes.







I guess we'll see what live brings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I now plan to completely defile myself by playing like DL and Stealth for the start of this season. I should be on from launch to Sun 12th 4pm central...I promise not to be a stealth and refuse to help others.


wait, you promise not to be d-waffle and you promise not to help others? Is today 4/1 or something???








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Stealth says he's only playing S3 if he gets in the top 100 for DH so he probably won't be playing season 3


hahaha! I'd bet the over regarding how long he plays. Honestly, if you are going to make a claim about I need to hit rank xxx in a game where the top of the ranks are highly determined by drops, you are playing the wrong game. twatever, Stealth...

*edit - Holy fugg! Stealth was accepted into DNA!!! Say it ain't so, Crazy!!!

April Fools!!!


----------



## HeavyUser

Interesting, I had no idea they dropped their standards so low these day


----------



## soulwrath

btw my bnet is soul#1110


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> btw my bnet is soul#1110


If you are trying to join the clan you should pm your battletag to Sainesk.


----------



## Sainesk

Those S3 exclusive banner and portrait look great, almost like something from a collector's edition. I might have to wipe one of my chars on my main account just to get those but that's really going to hurt my storage space/going to have to go on another salvage spree.

Seriously all these new items and gems every couple of months (not to mention 2.2 with whole new sets) and stash space is still less than or very near to vanilla (AH gave ~100 item storage).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> This will not be the first time we have heard eden write-off a season due to PTR changes.


Truth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> (AH gave ~100 item storage).


The one saving grace for the AH....RIP AH.


----------



## Demented

Ugh, I still have to go into NS and clear out my stash and inventories.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Is the foil for smoking the crystal?


The foil is for his windows to block out the icky sun


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The foil is for his windows to block out the icky sun


Ah, I solve that by playing in an office with only 1 window and using black curtains.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Ah, I solve that by playing in an office with only 1 window and using black curtains.


This sounds about right..


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I've just been playing again since the Reaper of Souls and I'm upto level 70 (120'ish) Demon Hunter and have been hitting some Torm2-3's (and even 4's) with some groups. Still got fairly average armor (some green but still trying to get a hellfire ring and a ring of royal grandeur







) , building up, my name is Arrowknee







, I think I put a request in to join OCN community if you see it pls accept.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> I've just been playing again since the Reaper of Souls and I'm upto level 70 (120'ish) Demon Hunter and have been hitting some Torm2-3's (and even 4's) with some groups. Still got fairly average armor (some green but still trying to get a hellfire ring and a ring of royal grandeur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , building up, my name is Arrowknee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I think I put a request in to join OCN community if you see it pls accept.


Pm your battletag to Sainesk


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Pm your battletag to Sainesk


Lemons, why haven't you been on TS lately? I miss your funny commentary!


----------



## yahu

^lemans, like a lot of folks, find less motivation to get up in D3 as we await S2 end/S3 start. S2 ending will allow me to consolidate a toon or two, and maybe try 2.2.2 after it patches, but the 10th is going to be gnarly. I won't make any claims about how long I will be playing, but I can all but guarantee that someone will find me running into wall in a random dungeon at some point.







I can't wait!!!

After S3 starts I might just bring my laptop into work so that I can have a fully dedicated machine running at times during the day. We'll see how busy it gets I suppose.

All that said, I'm usually up in D3 each night or two, and can't help but play on the weekends still. I passed the fugg out last night, but got up at 4A to play, and then decided to watch TV instead. Boo on me, I know. The barb test of mine is going great. With at least 3 major gear "hand-me-downs" from WD still, I've run a 34 Grift with less than 40 hours clocked (I believe?). T6 is an unbelievable breeze, and I'm sure I could be running different skills even.

I think I've decided to run a WD to start S3. I suppose it depends on who I'm able to run with at the start as WD can take a bit longer to become fully T6 capable. If all you DH and barbs etc. want to run together I'll either run a different class or might just multibox it on my own.

BTW - off topic, but if you're into case mods, the Amateur Mod of the Month poll is up for this month.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lemans, like a lot of folks, find less motivation to get up in D3 as we await S2 end/S3 start. S2 ending will allow me to consolidate a toon or two, and maybe try 2.2.2 after it patches, but the 10th is going to be gnarly. I won't make any claims about how long I will be playing, but I can all but guarantee that someone will find me running into wall in a random dungeon at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait!!!
> 
> After S3 starts I might just bring my laptop into work so that I can have a fully dedicated machine running at times during the day. We'll see how busy it gets I suppose.
> 
> All that said, I'm usually up in D3 each night or two, and can't help but play on the weekends still. I passed the fugg out last night, but got up at 4A to play, and then decided to watch TV instead. Boo on me, I know. The barb test of mine is going great. With at least 3 major gear "hand-me-downs" from WD still, I've run a 34 Grift with less than 40 hours clocked (I believe?). T6 is an unbelievable breeze, and I'm sure I could be running different skills even.
> 
> I think I've decided to run a WD to start S3. I suppose it depends on who I'm able to run with at the start as WD can take a bit longer to become fully T6 capable. If all you DH and barbs etc. want to run together I'll either run a different class or might just multibox it on my own.
> 
> BTW - off topic, but if you're into case mods, the Amateur Mod of the Month poll is up for this month.


The thing is, he's been on playing, but just not in TS.


----------



## lemans81

I was on last night (and probably tonight too) with friends actually at my house, so feels rude to be on teamspeak when they are over. I will be on for some testing once the patch hits. Also need a level up on my wifes account just for transmogs...so I can feed mats or whatever if someone can help with that in next few days.

Basically I have hit a wall, if I run it hard while I feel slightly bored it makes it harder to slug through a new season start. So I take a break and come back ready to rock. Start of the season to 2pm central the 12th I will be on TS.


----------



## yahu

^I can probably do that. You at work tonight? That makes it easier with my fugged up schedule.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> I've just been playing again since the Reaper of Souls and I'm upto level 70 (120'ish) Demon Hunter and have been hitting some Torm2-3's (and even 4's) with some groups. Still got fairly average armor (some green but still trying to get a hellfire ring and a ring of royal grandeur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , building up, my name is Arrowknee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I think I put a request in to join OCN community if you see it pls accept.


Love the name! Skyrim fan I presume.

As for your request, only the clan leader can accept, and you need to send him a PM here on OCN with your battletag. I have to warn you though, once you get in and start running with the clan, everything you have done up to this point in D3 will feel a bit like wasted time.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I can probably do that. You at work tonight? That makes it easier with my fugged up schedule.


I feel stood up...you're not even walking into a wall.


----------



## Crazy9000

Alkaizer lost Rank1 barb, will be interesting to see if he can get it back in time.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Alkaizer lost Rank1 barb, will be interesting to see if he can get it back in time.


He will always be #1 in our hearts.

Since Top 10 is separated only by perfect mob density/type and pylons, achieving that alone is just fine in my book.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I feel stood up...you're not even walking into a wall.


I was just lusciously late. That's what she said? Here comes #5!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> He will always be #1 in our hearts.
> 
> Since Top 10 is separated only by perfect mob density/type and pylons, achieving that alone is just fine in my book.


Crazy is just encouraging Doom (Alkaizer's towel boy) to take that next step off the ledge. Don't mind him.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I now plan to completely defile myself by playing like DL and Stealth for the start of this season. I should be on from launch to Sun 12th 4pm central...I promise not to be a stealth and refuse to help others.


I'm not working right now so expect to see me on as well.


----------



## yahu

^woohoo! It will be good to see you, and maybe your lady friend join the fray once again!


----------



## inedenimadam

---Checked out----

See you gents in S3.


----------



## yahu

^dang, I was hoping we could rock the 2P after that last bout with your lag.







Oh well, on to S3!


----------



## Demented

I plan to hit paragon 455 probably tonight and then I'll be waiting for season 3.

Look forward to seeing you all in game!


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be on like I was last time for the launch of S3 till then I'll be slowing down


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^woohoo! It will be good to see you, and maybe your lady friend join the fray once again!


Well I will most likely be back for sure. I need to have a talk with the misses to see if this is something she wants to come back to considering the circumstances of our departure originally.

It seems like zDps sader is more of a thing so I may try that or a shield bash build. Also, I might try to do something uncanny with wizard. I will be on PTR for a bit to see if it works this week.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^dang, I was hoping we could rock the 2P after that last bout with your lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, on to S3!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^dang, I was hoping we could rock the 2P after that last bout with your lag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, on to S3!


I lied, I am getting on right now.


----------



## yahu

^lol, crap!


----------



## Penryn

Played with Delsere's Magnum Opus on PTR. Definitely playing this in S3. Fun with bubbles


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Played with Delsere's Magnum Opus on PTR. Definitely playing this in S3. Fun with bubbles


Sweet.

'sader?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> 'sader?


It's the new wizard set. So this is what I am playing with right now on PTR:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













It's the most fun I have had with wiz in a long time. Need to figure out how to tweak it


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> It's the new wizard set. So this is what I am playing with right now on PTR:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the most fun I have had with wiz in a long time. Need to figure out how to tweak it


Oooh boy, seems wizard might be viable this season, I might roll him as my backup


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Oooh boy, seems wizard might be viable this season, I might roll him as my backup


I am uploading a video of a T6 rift run. I'll go ahead and post it when it's done uploading.

Another thing of note is the changes to Tal Rashas. That damage buff plus these:



My proc meteors were critting for almost 1 billion damage.


----------



## Kainn

Yeah I'm probably going to roll a wizard after my monk. Assuming he doesn't take up all my time


----------



## Penryn

Here's the video I recorded earlier today:




Obviously my set isn't ideal stat wise but so far it is a promising build.

PS. I was watching Voyager on Netflix so dont mind the audio HAHAHAHA.


----------



## yahu

^lmao @ the audio. That is pretty wicked. I haven't read up enough but is that viable for group play too? Do those bubbles also slow the RG? That could be an amazing addition. I've played wizard so little in D3, but that is just nasty looking.


----------



## HeavyUser

Good to see your coming back PennyWise. See you soon!


----------



## inedenimadam

Someone needs to put a stop to this, he is making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## HeavyUser

just wow


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> just wow


where the heck have you been? we sure could have used you last night.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lmao @ the audio. That is pretty wicked. I haven't read up enough but is that viable for group play too? Do those bubbles also slow the RG? That could be an amazing addition. I've played wizard so little in D3, but that is just nasty looking.


Yea, in group play I basically keep things stunned and slowed.

This rune helps tons:

*Point of No Return*

Enemies that enter or leave the Slow Time area are stunned for 3 seconds.

I just overlap the bubbles and as enemies chase they have to constantly enter and exit bubbles thus just keep getting stunned. Plus the fact that enemies in bubbles deal 25% less damage and take 15% more damage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Good to see your coming back PennyWise. See you soon!


Can't wait, should be fun S3!


----------



## DoomDash

I guess I'll wait out Season 3 as well :'(.

Blizzard really has not shown much competence in designing sets. Yeah some of them are okay but lots of them might as well have been designed by monkeys.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16858136359


----------



## HeavyUser

Heavy's girlfriend is in town, she leaves on monday and I shall return monday night


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I guess I'll wait out Season 3 as well :'(.
> 
> Blizzard really has not shown much competence in designing sets. Yeah some of them are okay but lots of them might as well have been designed by monkeys.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16858136359


Excuses.


----------



## Krusher33

Can't make everyone happy. If they change according to that thread then there will be another thread complaining and making recommendations and there would be another bandwagon of people agreeing. Meanwhile those that don't frequent the forums are going with the blizzard flow and enjoying the game free of influenced feelings of the game.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Someone needs to put a stop to this, he is making the rest of us look bad.


Freeze DoT build? grats Crazy really living up to your name


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'm tinkering with a Monk and Wizard so one of those will be my main for S3, I'll probably roll some sort of Sader / Barb tank too. Guess i'll have to know by next week.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> messed up an ancient Woh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should've used my spreadsheet calc instead of done in my head - originally thought the damage roll was way too low making roll off socket to +%dmg a waste but after accurate math it would have just broke 3k. Now stuck with under 3k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me (how I wish now that there was a reset to original rolls option without resetting re-roll costs or preview weapon with re-roll of choice).


ha! check out my 3k woh


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea, in group play I basically keep things stunned and slowed.
> This rune helps tons:
> 
> *Point of No Return*
> 
> Enemies that enter or leave the Slow Time area are stunned for 3
> seconds.
> 
> I just overlap the bubbles and as enemies chase they have to constantly enter and exit bubbles thus just keep getting stunned. Plus the fact that enemies in bubbles deal 25% less damage and take 15% more damage.
> 
> Can't wait, should be fun S3!


don't you also have some skill/rune (blackhole?) that gobbles up elite affixes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Someone needs to put a stop to this, he is making the rest of us look bad.


gd, congrats Crazy! If you honestly want someone pushing the envelope like Crazy there is a good chance they'd also join DNA...like Stealth. har har! If Criz wouldn't be so stingy in not giving me his ancient smk, I'd easily be top 100 solo WD :\ That or I work more with my ghey Jade setup at some point.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gd, congrats Crazy! If you honestly want someone pushing the envelope like Crazy there is a good chance they'd also join DNA...like Stealth. har har! If Criz wouldn't be so stingy in not giving me his ancient smk, I'd easily be top 100 solo WD :\ That or I work more with my ghey Jade setup at some point.


Stealth says he's quitting we'll see how long that lasts


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Stealth says he's quitting we'll see how long that lasts


Why now? Couldn't find more elite players? Lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Stealth says he's quitting we'll see how long that lasts


I tried to do that after Season 1.

See how well that worked out.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> don't you also have some skill/rune (blackhole?) that gobbles up elite affixes?


Yea there is one for that. Cant think of it off the top of my head atm.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Why now? Couldn't find more elite players? Lol


Think he just burned out. I think I'm going to replay through D1-3 during the off season should be a good way to kill time


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Think he just burned out. I think I'm going to replay through D1-3 during the off season should be a good way to kill time


He was playing for the wrong reasons.









Would the clan ever take him back? Not saying he's asking, but just wondering what the clan's stance is.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> He was playing for the wrong reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the clan ever take him back? Not saying he's asking, but just wondering what the clan's stance is.


Gotta hit that 100 post milestone first =P


----------



## yahu

^LOL! I honestly wouldn't care as long as he met the criteria (only cause he did quit once). If he quit again I think it would be clear we shouldn't waste a spot on him.

If he is able to stay away for the start of S3 I think he has a chance to stay away for a while. If he gets the itch for S3 then he will likely be in. I heard he met some little DH hussy he was all hot-n-bothered about. I thought that would have kept him going for sure. I wonder if he'll play any secondary accounts "under the radar." I suppose DL would know before most of us if that was going on.


----------



## PaPaBlista

"Game over Gents" I guess it's a week of sorting,salvaging and crafting spending those millions. Start Mess'in with my old toons. Try and make up my mind for S3...


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^LOL! I honestly wouldn't care as long as he met the criteria (only cause he did quit once). If he quit again I think it would be clear we shouldn't waste a spot on him.
> 
> If he is able to stay away for the start of S3 I think he has a chance to stay away for a while. If he gets the itch for S3 then he will likely be in. I heard he met some little DH hussy he was all hot-n-bothered about. I thought that would have kept him going for sure. I wonder if he'll play any secondary accounts "under the radar." I suppose DL would know before most of us if that was going on.


He actually wants to play through all of the campaigns since he's never done them before but I'll definitely know if he plays on an alt


----------



## Crazy9000

Well it's official, the season is over and all the ranks are locked in. My goal was to secure a top10 spot, but I didn't expect to end up doing this well.



Alkaizer also got outdone on Barb, lots of surprises.


----------



## lemans81

Spent 45 minutes sorting, smashing, and deleting characters. Ready for season 3 now.....


----------



## Nw0rb

Hey i skipped season 2 but i think im ready to play again. Im on ocn teamspeak all the time ill pop in and see whats good when i see you guys on


----------



## Cryosis00

Marvel Heroes is filling the void until S3 starts.

What time will S3 be up on Friday? Debating taking a whole day or half day vacation ... cus priorities.


----------



## lemans81

*Sad...but epic music starts*

lemans walks in....

*(screams) Fr0sty where are you!? even your email is gone......ahhhhh, season 3 ...tiny gargantuan's....oh come back....*


----------



## Demented

Season 3 starts at 6pm PDT on April 10th.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Season 3 starts at 6pm PDT on April 10th.


So late in the day. I guess that gives me enough time to get everything on my checklist.

Hot Pockets
Cool Ranch Doritos
Depend Diapers
Poweraid
Bawls
Collection of educational films for second monitor


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> *Sad...but epic music starts*
> 
> lemans walks in....
> 
> *(screams) Fr0sty where are you!? even your email is gone......ahhhhh, season 3 ...tiny gargantuan's....oh come back....*


Fr0sty is gone? His account too?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Season 3 starts at 6pm PDT on April 10th.


So I've never been at the Season's start time... is the server pretty overloaded when it starts? If so I think I'll just wait till Sat.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So I've never been at the Season's start time... is the server pretty overloaded when it starts? If so I think I'll just wait till Sat.


I'm going to find out on Friday! I have work at 9am Saturday, but I'll at least check it out for an hour or so, if the servers allow.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've not levelled a character up to 70 yet, is it worth bothering doing this season thing? I've never heard about it until now


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've not levelled a character up to 70 yet, is it worth bothering doing this season thing? I've never heard about it until now


It's totally worth it if you like teaming with a bunch of great guys. While it won't be as easy until we have some leveled guys once Season 3 launches, they were able to carry me in Season 2 from a newly crated character to over paragon 100 within a few hours. However, getting in now at the beginning of Season 3 will allow you to grow with everyone at the same time so leveling may not be as fast, in fact, I'm sure it won't be.

That being said, I had more fun, killed more things, and got much cooler lot in Season 2 than I ever did in the entire game. I've logged less hours with my Season 2 Barb, but he's gotten way more kills/loot. The guys are on TeamSpeak a lot, so gaming is a lot more social, there's a ton of ways you can challenge yourself on the Leaderboards, both solo and teams, and basically, it's where everyone in the clan is going to be anyway.









Hope that helps you make a decision.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I've not levelled a character up to 70 yet, is it worth bothering doing this season thing? I've never heard about it until now
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally worth it if you like teaming with a bunch of great guys. While it won't be as easy until we have some leveled guys once Season 3 launches, they were able to carry me in Season 2 from a newly crated character to over paragon 100 within a few hours. However, getting in now at the beginning of Season 3 will allow you to grow with everyone at the same time so leveling may not be as fast, in fact, I'm sure it won't be.
> 
> That being said, I had more fun, killed more things, and got much cooler lot in Season 2 than I ever did in the entire game. I've logged less hours with my Season 2 Barb, but he's gotten way more kills/loot. The guys are on TeamSpeak a lot, so gaming is a lot more social, there's a ton of ways you can challenge yourself on the Leaderboards, both solo and teams, and basically, it's where everyone in the clan is going to be anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps you make a decision.
Click to expand...

You forgot that you'll learn a lot more. I learned more from these guys than I have from streamers and youtubers.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's totally worth it if you like teaming with a bunch of great guys. While it won't be as easy until we have some leveled guys once Season 3 launches, they were able to carry me in Season 2 from a newly crated character to over paragon 100 within a few hours. However, getting in now at the beginning of Season 3 will allow you to grow with everyone at the same time so leveling may not be as fast, in fact, I'm sure it won't be.
> 
> That being said, I had more fun, killed more things, and got much cooler lot in Season 2 than I ever did in the entire game. I've logged less hours with my Season 2 Barb, but he's gotten way more kills/loot. The guys are on TeamSpeak a lot, so gaming is a lot more social, there's a ton of ways you can challenge yourself on the Leaderboards, both solo and teams, and basically, it's where everyone in the clan is going to be anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps you make a decision.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You forgot that you'll learn a lot more. I learned more from these guys than I have from streamers and youtubers.


Cool! Where do I sign up? my battletag is eskimo#1402


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Cool! Where do I sign up? my battletag is eskimo#1402


Send a PM to Sainesk, the OP, with your OCN username and Battletag. As long as there is room in the clan, we're glad to have ya!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> *Sad...but epic music starts*
> 
> lemans walks in....
> 
> *(screams) Fr0sty where are you!? even your email is gone......ahhhhh, season 3 ...tiny gargantuan's....oh come back....*
> 
> 
> 
> Fr0sty is gone? His account too?
Click to expand...

Dec was the last time he logged in.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Send a PM to Sainesk, the OP, with your OCN username and Battletag. As long as there is room in the clan, we're glad to have ya!


cheers dude, now we wait! I'm in the TS at the moment, I'm in the UK so not sure if my timings will coincide very well


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Spent 45 minutes sorting, smashing, and deleting characters. Ready for season 3 now.....


good god, I spent several hours on this last night. I spent several hundred shards though as I combined good gear with good gear; killed off another 2 toons, and have everything well organized. One thing is for sure, you will continue o accumulate shiat from season to season to season. Multiple top gems from toons I've killed, tons of mats, and salvaging of damn near perfect gear (I salvaged an int/vit/6% cc/socket 100% MoJ last night, FFS!).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'm going to find out on Friday! I have work at 9am Saturday, but I'll at least check it out for an hour or so, if the servers allow.


usually it is pretty good. Everyone is bumbling their way to 70 so I don't think major lag on super high grifts has been too bad. I think right after S2 start there were a lot of DoD attacks a few days later, but the very start wasn't too bad. Of course, that could all change. So you'll still have internets then, Demented?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> cheers dude, now we wait! I'm in the TS at the moment, I'm in the UK so not sure if my timings will coincide very well


now we wait? We've been waiting for weeks!!!







I think your timing should be fine. lemans is online late all the time, a few peeps are in Asia/Aus, I play oddball hours, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Dec was the last time he logged in.


I talk to him on occasion on Skype. I honestly haven't mentioned D3. I figger he is away for reasons of his own, whether it be other games, time, personal stuffs, etc. If he wants to be on, he'll be on. Part of me wants to put the game down, but it is still so much fun, other than the unbearable wait after they announce Season end. But I did take the time to level an off-toon I hadn't really invested in before (Barb) and had a good time doing that. I till need to hit up monk and wizard, and haven't played dh since S1, so plenty to do.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> usually it is pretty good. Everyone is bumbling their way to 70 so I don't think major lag on super high grifts has been too bad. I think right after S2 start there were a lot of DoD attacks a few days later, but the very start wasn't too bad. Of course, that could all change. So you'll still have internets then, Demented?


Yeah, I was able to pay the bill, for now. But I also have a job now, so soon enough I'll be all caught up and back on my feet.


----------



## yahu

^good to hear!


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'll be back on towards the end of next week, just got a ton of stuff going on at the moment, hold my spot


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Dec was the last time he logged in.


I wish he'd come back it was always entertaining listening to him and Crazy talk about the finer points of the game


----------



## yahu

^'cept they'd make my penis yawn...

*edit - I'd like to choose "other" in the poll; I think the Occulus ring with the dmg buff will be awesome for support. I also like the off-hand zuni string of skulls that will have a 5th passive with up to 25% Fetish Army dmg with the ability to roll another 15% on top of that. Also, the syco belt that will summon fetishes without the passive could be buh-dass.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Wow the poll, seriously. I only play DH so o.c I'll only be excited for the DML (Even if it's not really excitement but at least not a meh as my feeling for other classes' exclusives because I don't play those classes). Same applied to those who's playing only one major class I think


----------



## HeavyUser

I've decided I'm going to stick with Barb/SupportSader for season 3. My goal will be a 50+GR with the Barb.


----------



## Krusher33

Cryosis - Barb
Heavy - Barb or support crusader
Rickles - Barb
yahu - possibly WD, possibly 'sader
KBOMB - DH and WD
Demented - Barb, might also try monk or DH
Penryn - Wiz or Crusader
Kainn - Monk
The LAN Man - DH
biggums - wiz or crusader
Lemons - barb or DH
KuuFA - crusader
Soulwrath - DH or Monk
StealthSkull - jack-of-all-trades
gunslinger - DH, Wiz, and Barb
inedenimadam - DH with monk on side
JTHMFreak - DH, then WD or sader later.
debuchan - WD
Sainesk - DH

Barb- 7
Wiz - 4
WD - 5
Crusader - 7
Monk - 4
DH - 10


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I've decided I'm going to stick with Barb/SupportSader for season 3. My goal will be a 50+GR with the Barb.


I support this decision, and look forward to teaming in the 50s with you again.


----------



## slickwilly

Need some direction, I like to play Monk, what would be the better, team support or max damage


----------



## Krusher33

Nice of them to patch BEFORE the season starts, not the day of.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Need some direction, I like to play Monk, what would be the better, team support or max damage


Max damage, monk doesn't get a spot in teams.


----------



## Sainesk

Think I'll go DH instead in S3 doc looks fun but not competitive especially with the spirit walk nerf.

Going to go on a salvage spree to make room for a seasons character. The new portrait/banner are too cool to not get on my main account.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Has anyone tired witch dr pet build yet?


----------



## inedenimadam

Loving this strafe build!

I dont think it is as powerful as SENTRY+CA+Hexing Pants, but it is fun!


----------



## Krusher33

Played WD for a tiny bit tonight. I'm rather enjoying the dogs. I think I'll go with it in S3.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Has anyone tired witch dr pet build yet?


just a little bit today as work was bizzay. big changes so far are using 2pc Jade in other builds, such as pet. Haunt (which does heavy DoT dmg) adds 20% dmg when using poison rune, plus when you hit a mob with haunt after already haunted it does a 10s at once dose of Haunt; people are hitting in the 200mil - 300mil range with their Jade builds when hitting with Haunt. As point of reference, FriendlyFade ran a pet 48 GR I think pre-2.2; he swapped out Jade pants and boots and ran a 51 already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Loving this strafe build!
> 
> I dont think it is as powerful as SENTRY+CA+Hexing Pants, but it is fun!


Haha, I knew you'd be in!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Played WD for a tiny bit tonight. I'm rather enjoying the dogs. I think I'll go with it in S3.


sheyoot, dogs ain't nothing. Wait till you have 23 fetishes running around with 3 mini-gargs. I don't know how nerfed the PTR got but some people were running around dishing out over 1bil with those mini gargs using the proper buff skills/runes. There is also the Carnevil/Dagger of Darts build, which is like having 24 mobile sentries that shoot piercing projectiles.


----------



## Sainesk

Well I found one piece tonight I'm excited about:



can't wait to have slow time, energy twister, explosive blast wiz again just these new items/set makes me double mad at messing up my ancient WoH, can't wait to find a better one so I can salvage my wand of regret. Magnum 6 + restraint + focus likely a little better offense for now but this helm is more a jack of all trades and probably more fun.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Well I found one piece tonight I'm excited about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to have slow time, energy twister, explosive blast wiz again just these new items/set makes me double mad at messing up my ancient WoH, can't wait to find a better one so I can salvage my wand of regret. Magnum 6 + restraint + focus likely a little better offense for now but this helm is more a jack of all trades and probably more fun.


I went and leveled my non seasonal wizard to 70. I'm really enjoying him even though it's just t1


----------



## Cybertox

The new Demon Hunter armor set looks really sick aesthetically speaking. However I am not sure whether I would like to bother playing Diablo 3 again solely for this armor set. 2.2 has some pretty decent changes but I still cant be bothered with Diablo 3's actual design. My problem is that Diablo 3 is way too repetitive and forces you to play in a monotonous way, there is no freedom. You find yourself doing what you are forced to and this kind of ruins it for me. Either way the Armor Set looks great, reminds me the armor of a Death Knight from WOW.










By the way, have you seen this already?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Played WD for a tiny bit tonight. I'm rather enjoying the dogs. I think I'll go with it in S3.
> 
> 
> 
> sheyoot, dogs ain't nothing. Wait till you have 23 fetishes running around with 3 mini-gargs. I don't know how nerfed the PTR got but some people were running around dishing out over 1bil with those mini gargs using the proper buff skills/runes. There is also the Carnevil/Dagger of Darts build, which is like having 24 mobile sentries that shoot piercing projectiles.
Click to expand...

That's kinda what it was. Near the end of my playing D2 I used to run the necro army build. Loved to death even though other people complained that it lagged them.


----------



## criznit

I tried sneaking in some game time yesterday and Monday and WD doesn't seem that affected on the pet side of things. I should be completely done with the RL stuff come tomorrow night so I will be on Friday. I will run with a wiz this season and will also do a Carnevil doc (drops permitting).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The new Demon Hunter armor set looks really sick aesthetically speaking. However I am not sure whether I would like to bother playing Diablo 3 again solely for this armor set. 2.2 has some pretty decent changes but I still cant be bothered with Diablo 3's actual design. My problem is that Diablo 3 is way too repetitive and forces you to play in a monotonous way, there is no freedom. You find yourself doing what you are forced to and this kind of ruins it for me. Either way the Armor Set looks great, reminds me the armor of a Death Knight from WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, have you seen this already?


"D3, A New Perspective!"
Stand in one spot and kill stuff! who needs to jump or dodge!?

I loathe the new UE set in both aesthetics, and play style. I finished putting it together last night and ran with it a bit. And here is my first opinion.

No mobility.
VERY gear specific = no perfect ancient krider with max dis? no team!
huge damage penalty for letting a mob get anywhere near you.
going to require a macro or its going to get old....quick

Edit to add:
Nats set is amazing, fun, and has several gearing options.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> ...By the way, have you seen this already?


I hadn't seen that but anytime I'm in a big ol' brawl I wish I could switch to that mode, ala Supreme Commander (when zoomed in close enough you could change perspective). That would make some of those scenes really friggin' cool IMO.


----------



## Crazy9000

Shocking interview with D3 dev on the removal of Mortick's Brace:




Look up the original "shocking interview with D3 dev" if you haven't seen it too.


----------



## yahu

I'm seriously waiting for that guy to crap out/cough up a mini garg as he busts a gut.


----------



## HeavyUser

LOOOOOOOOOOL - Thanks for that Crazy


----------



## lemans81

Wow


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOL - Thanks for that Crazy


That's the funniest stuff I have seen in a long time,








Sad thing is it's mostly true.... (º¿º)


----------



## lemans81

So I have been training for the new season:

-No binge D3 until new season.
-No caffeine.
-Sleeping more than usual (got 6 hours yesterday, might be a record)
-Randomly pissing off my wife and continue doing what I was while she attempts to kill me.
-Telling my kids I don't care whp started it, but if I have to hear it everyone will suffer.

Nevermind this is just another damn week.


----------



## Kainn

I training too... wait, no.. but i bought hot pockets and beer for sunday


----------



## Sainesk

I have done it!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I feel like I deserve a trophy, the pain was felt everywhere - entire Marauder sets, Bows, belts and boots, rings (I'd still have GG Focus + Restraint if it wasn't for inventory manager simulator but those were gone even before the great legendary slaughter of April 9.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I have done it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I deserve a trophy, the pain was felt everywhere - entire Marauder sets, Bows, belts and boots, rings (I'd still have GG Focus + Restraint if it wasn't for inventory manager simulator but those were gone even before the great legendary slaughter of April 9.


I feel pretty special with having only 3 toons atm


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Shocking interview with D3 dev on the removal of Mortick's Brace:
> 
> Look up the original "shocking interview with D3 dev" if you haven't seen it too.


Soooooooo much hate on the D3 forums. A lot of support from people who play other classes wanting those bracers back in the game.

While we can debate weather the bracers were OP or not creative enough, it is pretty sad that Blizz could allow those bracers in the PTR for its entirety and then remove them the day they patch for live servers.

I would like Blizz to buff the IK set again to offset the loss.

Think I will roll a Crusader now so I can get those 1 billion shield bash crits instead of my lowly 100mil HOTA crits.


----------



## Mikecdm

I tried that slow time wizard build yesterday, not sure i like it. I'll just have to wait until the weekend to play and start collecting gear. Need a list of WD gear that I need.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I tried that slow time wizard build yesterday, not sure i like it. I'll just have to wait until the weekend to play and start collecting gear. Need a list of WD gear that I need.


Tiki mask, solanium. Rest is craft-able, or negotiable


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Tiki mask, solanium. Rest is craft-able, or negotiable


I think solanium is obsolete now, probably back to SMK. Will have to wait for more DH to get new gear to be sure.

Also its looking like wizards still don't get a spot in groups. That can change as people discover new tricks though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Tiki mask, solanium. Rest is craft-able, or negotiable
> 
> 
> 
> I think solanium is obsolete now, probably back to SMK. Will have to wait for more DH to get new gear to be sure.
> 
> Also its looking like wizards still don't get a spot in groups. That can change as people discover new tricks though.
Click to expand...

for the UE build, I am pretty sure you are correct. I ran with it a little, and it was far from starved. Nats benefits from solanium, but there might not be allot of room for Nats in group greater rifts.

I ran Nats with Penryn running the bubble build, that worked pretty well, and I could use trapped/cull again.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I tried that slow time wizard build yesterday, not sure i like it. I'll just have to wait until the weekend to play and start collecting gear. Need a list of WD gear that I need.


I was getting 3B crits with Arcane Orb on an arcane build. I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## lemans81

So without the bracers are the WW builds all basically dead on the barb?


----------



## Mikecdm

I saw nothing of the sort


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I have been training for the new season:
> 
> -No binge D3 until new season.
> -No caffeine.
> -Sleeping more than usual (got 6 hours yesterday, might be a record)
> -Randomly pissing off my wife and continue doing what I was while she attempts to kill me.
> -Telling my kids I don't care whp started it, but if I have to hear it everyone will suffer.
> 
> Nevermind this is just another damn week.


Haha, no doubt. You seemed to get good sleep the other day (maybe that is what you were referring to) when everyone slept in till noon or whatevers. I was going to say "lies, you do get sleep" but didn't realize you were in hardcore training mode.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I have done it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I deserve a trophy, the pain was felt everywhere - entire Marauder sets, Bows, belts and boots, rings (I'd still have GG Focus + Restraint if it wasn't for inventory manager simulator but those were gone even before the great legendary slaughter of April 9.


amazing, I never thought it would happen!







Though as much as I might be being sarcastic for clearing one slot, I went a little overboard clearing pre-patch. I am sure I got rid of damn near perfect restraint or focus like a dumbass. I think there was at least one sitting on a follower who I cleared pre-delete of a toon, which is where my decent rings/ammys go to die.







I know I got rid of several perfect amulets, and I definitely tossed Raekor's gear prior to deciding to spin up a barb a couple weekends ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Soooooooo much hate on the D3 forums. A lot of support from people who play other classes wanting those bracers back in the game.
> 
> While we can debate weather the bracers were OP or not creative enough, it is pretty sad that Blizz could allow those bracers in the PTR for its entirety and then remove them the day they patch for live servers.
> 
> I would like Blizz to buff the IK set again to offset the loss.
> 
> Think I will roll a Crusader now so I can get those 1 billion shield bash crits instead of my lowly 100mil HOTA crits.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So without the bracers are the WW builds all basically dead on the barb?


So I heard about the bracers but don't know what they did. Why are people so pissed (I suppose I could go read). I've been having a hard time playing the last couple days. The draw is still there cause there is so.much.new.shhtuffs, but I don't want to blow mah load before the weekend. I should try and get decent sleep tonight, but we'll see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Tiki mask, solanium. Rest is craft-able, or negotiable


forgot to reply to this. Hold on to zuni pieces (everything except the mask and probably ring) and jade (again, don't need the mask). Also, Carnevil mask, Dagger of Darts, of course SMK, and Tiki mask. There are also two good WD specific belts - one that casts extra haunt and the other procs Fetish Sycos on mana-spending hits. guys are running 54's last I checked with mostly pre-patch gear; Carnevil builds are speed-clearing 43's and up. Some big buffs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So without the bracers are the WW builds all basically dead on the barb?


Shake has been playing WW, it destroys T6... if it's not faster then Raekor, it's at least close. For greater rifts though, he doesn't see it being able to match Raekor. Still, everything is so new, there's plenty of time for someone to find a unique setup. Think of how much more damage DH did once they found lightning build in season one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> So I heard about the bracers but don't know what they did. Why are people so pissed (I suppose I could go read).


They made Wrath of the Berserker gain the effect of every rune. Most of the WOTB runes are quite powerful, so it really opened up a lot of possibilities. Gaining the effect of every rune on a skill like WOTB was way too powerful for a single item, the powerlevel for that should be more like a 6 piece set like Akkhan lol... but Blizzard removed it so last minute that it was still in the patch notes, and still in the patch that went live. They switched it's drop chance to 0% so it never dropped on live. Apparently for the console though, things move slower so a few of them dropped before they were able to disable it lol.


----------



## yahu

ah, nice Blizz. I went to go search for the info and someone came and bugged me. Don't they know I'm trying to research D3???

there's an interesting question - how many of your friend's/family know how much you play and mention it on occasion? My wife and kids just think I'm ******ed but I'd be awake doing something so whatever. I have a couple friend that also know how much I play and just think it is funny. I'm sure they think no one could possibly play as much as me. I have referenced Crazy in those conversations.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So without the bracers are the WW builds all basically dead on the barb?


Bracers added a big survivabilty boost to barbs running high Grifts since WW lacks crowd control, the extra runes added a lot of defensive bonuses.

The nerf to the IK set in PTR was directly related to this bracer. Bracer has been removed but the IK nerf remains.

WW won't compete with Reakor in high Grifts now so barbs are left to run the same build for 3 seasons in a row.

Just another boneheaded decision by Blizz that could have been resolved by seeing more changes on the PTR and better yet, not removing the item on patch day, with no prior warning.

Here we are again with the same group meta for high Grift group play..................................................................................................................................


----------



## Crazy9000

I really liked the slow ball lightning. I'm happy to go back to that.

Looks like I'm going to try to do WD for Season 3. Hoping to get in the top10 solo again, but it's going to be pretty tough.


----------



## Demented

I hope I'll be back home tomorrow by 9pm. Need to go to a friend's house to fix his computer. Could be as simple as a bumped cable, or could be a total repair/reformat of windows.

I won't be able to play too much anyway with working the next morning, but I wanted to get a taste as soon as Blizz offered me one.


----------



## yahu

lemans told me to tell you you're being a butthole Crazy.







Do you ever get to run with Tony? If so, I'm sure he'll give you his hand-me-downs.


----------



## Krusher33

I asked about server loads but it looks like I might not get to play tomorrow anyways.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lemans told me to tell you you're being a butthole Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever get to run with Tony? If so, I'm sure he'll give you his hand-me-downs.


Wth? I barely looked you in the eyes let alone spoke while we played prision roommates....you took it and we were done.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well the game seems to be broke for a lot of people (including me) was on tonight and it crashes to the desktop within 10 -20 minutes, 5 times now, done a scan and repair, restart PC all of it, so I went to D3 forums and they are full of the same thing. No lock ups just bam to the desktop, game is still running in processes so you have to kill it to log back in,
Figures S3 starting tomorrow and all...

""""""SO if you're running a HC toon you might not want to play it till Blizz fixes this because they DIE... """"""









Edit: I think I figure it out it's the "Curse of Mortick's Brace"

Oh BTW , I was going to run a Wiz or Monk for S3 "NOT" , I have to stick with Sader, I will run one of the others for a second...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

ROV is exceptionally powerful. So much potential and many many choices to make for just one build.
Wonder how mad will it be when I have access to UE krider & bastion full ancient combo. Must be earth shaking.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well the game seems to be broke for a lot of people (including me) was on tonight and it crashes to the desktop within 10 -20 minutes, 5 times now, done a scan and repair, restart PC all of it, so I went to D3 forums and they are full of the same thing. No lock ups just bam to the desktop, game is still running in processes so you have to kill it to log back in,
> Figures S3 starting tomorrow and all...
> 
> """"""SO if you're running a HC toon you might not want to play it till Blizz fixes this because they DIE... """"""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I figure it out it's the "Curse of Mortick's Brace"
> 
> Oh BTW , I was going to run a Wiz or Monk for S3 "NOT" , I have to stick with Sader, I will run one of the others for a second...


I am going to run sader instead of wiz. I had my fun with it but I dont see it doing extremely well outside of groups willing to take it instead of a DH. Delseres can produce 3-5 billion crits but I dont know how that compares with DH. As far as the crashing, I havent had any issues with the game. I am running Windows 10 atm though


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I am going to run sader instead of wiz. I had my fun with it but I dont see it doing extremely well outside of groups willing to take it instead of a DH. Delseres can produce 3-5 billion crits but I dont know how that compares with DH. As far as the crashing, I havent had any issues with the game. I am running Windows 10 atm though


Yea, I played with the wiz and monk all week, I'm a smasher I just love to hit things.

I got back on tonight and set all my options to default and played for around 11/2 hrs without a crash. So hopefully I wont be crash'in & cuss'in tomorrow night...


----------



## The LAN Man

Stealth is playing tomorrow. Took 30 seconds of convincing


----------



## Sainesk

So the pennant (i've been going on about it here that I really want the portrait and banner) I think is actually not a banner but an equip-able cosmetic item like the wings (more closely, like the flag from the WoW expansion pre-order). My characters are going to look fairly busy with so many cosmetics turned on (wings, dog, pennant)









These 2 things lured me into seasons (at least for S3):



Here's the WoW one as an example:


----------



## lemans81

I hate admitting I enjoy pretty pretty dress up with my characters(call it transmog but no man card points will be awarded).


----------



## HeavyUser

So season 3 starts tonight right? Anyone up for some 4 mans


----------



## Mikecdm

Depending on the condition I arrive when I get home, I might play while heavily intoxicated or just fall asleep.


----------



## lemans81

I might be on.....its:

6pm Pacific
7pm Mountain
8pm Central
9pm Eastern

5, niner 7 twenty three Korean time.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Yea, I played with the wiz and monk all week, I'm a smasher I just love to hit things.
> 
> I got back on tonight and set all my options to default and played for around 11/2 hrs without a crash. So hopefully I wont be crash'in & cuss'in tomorrow night...


I have been on since 530-ish this morning and haven't had an issue. Hopefully tonight is all good. Can't wait!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hate admitting I enjoy pretty pretty dress up with my characters(call it transmog but no man card points will be awarded).


that's why I go with xmog, cause it is eXtreme pretty pretty dress up!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Wth? I barely looked you in the eyes let alone spoke while we played prision roommates....you took it and we were done.


I told you, while the wife is away, we can play. You lied tho. That is not like using cinnamon floss!


----------



## Cryosis00

I will be ready to play the moment S3 starts. Count me in for any team play antics.

I took today off to prepare my body.


----------



## KBOMB

I will be ready to play at 9 PM Central time likely... after I put the little one down for the night.


----------



## lemans81

Everyone asking to team up....all I can think of(skip to 2:30, can't on mobile)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Depending on the condition I arrive when I get home, I might play while heavily intoxicated or just fall asleep.


Whether it's Bourbon induced slurs or Caffeine induced gibberish Hulk will SMASH tonight.


----------



## lemans81

I have every intention of making Demented blush on team speak tonight.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So can you play this season mode thing on your own or do you have to be in a group? Not sure my time zone will allow for much team play. Also how long does the season last?


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So can you play this season mode thing on your own or do you have to be in a group? Not sure my time zone will allow for much team play. Also how long does the season last?


You can do whichever you'd like!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So can you play this season mode thing on your own or do you have to be in a group? Not sure my time zone will allow for much team play. Also how long does the season last?


Group or solo totally up to you. No one knows how long the season will last. Season 1 was like 10 months and 2 was like 4 months I think.

There are players on nearly 24/7 in our clan.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Group or solo totally up to you. No one knows how long the season will last. Season 1 was like 10 months and 2 was like 4 months I think.
> 
> There are players on nearly 24/7 in our clan.


I think season 2 was closer to 2-3 months but I read a blue post that basically said season 1 was too long and season 2 was too short so they are gonna try to aim for the middle this time around and i believe ball park figure was about 4 months.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have every intention of making Demented blush on team speak tonight.


I'll be there for that.


----------



## PaPaBlista

So what are the thoughts on fast leveling tonight in group or are ya gonna solo, Bounties & Rifts or Campaign, Also hard expert or master ,
Solo, I usually run master until 20-25 and then switch to hard , expert doesn't seem to balance with the difficulty / xp ratio.
I don't know about group play, before i joined the clan (other than the occasional public co-op) I only had two people I ran with one chick in Australia (time differences)
and a long time buddy that hasn't logged on in nearly a year.
I read they switched up the bounties somewhat removed some added new ones, I guess we won't know it all until starting time... Got about 8 hours to figure it out


----------



## Penryn

I am down to group. Will be on at 6.


----------



## Sainesk

Blizz discourages solo/encourages group in most their games. It doesn't impact me really, but as a mainly solo player it leaves a bad taste in my mouth that groups get bonus xp and such and can reach higher grifts meaning higher level legendary gems and such. Basically group is easy mode and I'll be abusing it like crazy starting with getting 70 with split bounties if we get adventure mode right away.


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like Wizard is in the top 4p groups currently. Rank1 is now a GR66, wiz/DH/WD/sader.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have every intention of making Demented blush on team speak tonight.


Oh baby...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I'll be there for that.


Ooh, a Threesome... Kinky...


----------



## The LAN Man

Stealth and I will be on and Lemans man 6pm PST is 10am KST bro I even got a full nights sleep for this


----------



## Noviets

Now the waiting game begins!


----------



## Noviets

Oh did they fix the crashes btw? I was crashing like every 10mins yesterday till I eventually had enough of it


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Oh did they fix the crashes btw? I was crashing like every 10mins yesterday till I eventually had enough of it


Yea seems to be ok now, I went back on last night and played a couple hours, no crashes. I did go into options and reset everything to default though, I don't know it help or not , but I'm going to get on now and run a bounty and see what happens,and tweak my settings again. I only have 2 hours, LoL


----------



## lemans81

Ok I am awake....ready to rock out...


----------



## Demented

I, unfortunately, will not be on exactly at launch. It's been a long day trying to fix a buddies computer and it was payday today and I treated myself to some salmon so I just got home and I'm going to wash my dishes and cook me some damn fish and then I'll be on but only for a short. Of time because I have to work tomorrow morning can you tell that I did all of this with voice to text?


----------



## Krusher33

Those that have played with me realizes that I keep to myself quite a bit. I remember in D2 I'd join public games with something that indicates they're doing Bael runs but I'd solo Act 1 by myself. I'd leave if they got upset about it but most of the time they didn't care.


----------



## Sainesk

Already found a Dead Man's Legacy, unfortunately not at 70. Really sped up leveling and I think it would go nicely with a Marauder's/speed farming build though I don't believe it'll hold up against the new set + Meticulous Bolts in greater rifts.


----------



## Demented

I'll definitely be on in a few hours. Done work for the day, and not back until Monday night at 6pm. Sitting out on my step, trying to be social since my neighbor is having an appreciation dinner for a lost grandson. Plus, it's good food.









But I got some gaming snacks ready for later.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hope everybody got a good head start. I am going to hit it hard Monday night. Back to house hunting.


----------



## Rickles

I'll be on tonight.

And I will get to 70.

Then










Right in the lemons.


----------



## soulwrath

im lvl 50 DH now who is going to add me


----------



## Demented

Then again, maybe I won't be on. Lol

After eating some good grub, and hanging with the neighbors some, I came in to relax a bit on the recliner.

Got up a little bit ago with a good sunburn, I rarely go out in the sun for long periods of time, so I burn easily. That and being up since 615am did me in. Maybe tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Rickles

I got to like level 21 and then nope'd out pretty hard...


----------



## JTHMfreak

How is season 3 so far?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> im lvl 50 DH now who is going to add me


You don't comprehend very well do you? You have to PM (personal message) Sainesk to get a invite to the clan. I doesn't help to







the thread.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> You don't comprehend very well do you? You have to PM (personal message) Sainesk to get a invite to the clan. I doesn't help to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thread.


I? I believe you mean "it"







- it doesn't help being rude and saying that I don't comprehend when no one has said anything about pming anyone.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Here's what you're dealing with. This little boy was on my porch last year, now you know what PaPa looks like....
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/IMG_0558.jpg.html


----------



## The LAN Man




----------



## PaPaBlista

To soulwrath.this is one of several post...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> If you are trying to join the clan you should pm your battletag to Sainesk.


I'm not trying to be rude. just PM Saninesk


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Well remembering all nice focus and restraint I salvaged in the past hurts me so bad.
Been gambling for a pair and got absolutely nothing.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> To soulwrath.this is one of several post...
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude. just PM Saninesk


Never saw these posts - thank you - but it doesn't even seem like I can play anymore due to the fact that the issues of latency from 2014 has not been fixed.


----------



## Krusher33

I played a tiny bit last night. I think I got wd to lvl 50.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I played a tiny bit last night. I think I got wd to lvl 50.


Yeah I got in a minute or two of playing.

Guy's it was awesome spending all that time on TS, makes this game so much better.

Season 3 checklistin clan)
-2nd to 70(congrats to gnasher for #1)
-1st to paragon 100...then 200.


----------



## Demented

I'll be on TS tonight. There better be some fun banter or I'll cry. You don't want to hear me cry on TS...


----------



## soulwrath

Question, is anyone lagging? I was fine a couple days ago, but all of a sudden now my latency sky rocketd to 1000ms. Any suggestions on how to trouble shoot this problem? Do I need to use VPN or open up some ports? etc. Thank you


----------



## The LAN Man

so the only record lemans now has is solo barb. We kicked him from first place on the 2 man, 3 man and 4 man leaderboard


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Question, is anyone lagging? I was fine a couple days ago, but all of a sudden now my latency sky rocketd to 1000ms. Any suggestions on how to trouble shoot this problem? Do I need to use VPN or open up some ports? etc. Thank you


I think Mikecdm has been having some issues, but everyone else seems to be doing well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> so the only record lemans now has is solo barb. We kicked him from first place on the 2 man, 3 man and 4 man leaderboard


Doesn't count if you used stealth lol, actually if someone didn't beat all those "record" 35-38 grifts this season it would be sad times lol.


----------



## soulwrath

@Mikecdm are you still having these latency issues or where you able to resolve them?


----------



## Mikecdm

Still having them, don't know what it is. Since thursday night its been terrible. It's almost unplayable.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Still having them, don't know what it is. Since thursday night its been terrible. It's almost unplayable.


Likewise, I do not believe it is the ISP, Router, Modem, ports etc. simply the occurrence of 2013/2014 issues


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Likewise, I do not believe it is the ISP, Router, Modem, ports etc. simply the occurrence of 2013/2014 issues


THere's no problems on Blizzards end. If it's not you, it's your ISP somewhere between you and Blizz.


----------



## The LAN Man

@lemans true I still want ti beat a 40 tonight. Those other grifts were with twinkle noviets and gnasher no stealth involved


----------



## mega_option101

Some of my friends have started playing this again for season 3. I will have to give it a go once more


----------



## Krusher33

No problems with latency here either.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> @lemans true I still want ti beat a 40 tonight. Those other grifts were with twinkle noviets and gnasher no stealth involved


Yes......
and then we beat a 44 in 13 something.....

Also solo raised the bar for Gnasher who had beaten me by doing a 33(over my previous 31), I did a 38 so have at it Gnasher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Some of my friends have started playing this again for season 3. I will have to give it a go once more


Are you still in the clan? Look forward to playing a bit with you man.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes......
> and then we beat a 44 in 13 something.....
> 
> Also solo raised the bar for Gnasher who had beaten me by doing a 33(over my previous 31), I did a 38 so have at it Gnasher.
> Are you still in the clan? Look forward to playing a bit with you man.


I think it has been too long - was probably removed


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes......
> and then we beat a 44 in 13 something.....
> 
> Also solo raised the bar for Gnasher who had beaten me by doing a 33(over my previous 31), I did a 38 so have at it Gnasher.
> Are you still in the clan? Look forward to playing a bit with you man.


<--- Gnasher

Gratz on the new CLAN record (see what I did there Stealth)

I was clearing the 33's in 4min or less. Was leveling a few gems to 25 late last night.

Whirlwind barb is freaking amazing. I was playing with the Barb 1H set swords and with sprint I have 95% run speed. The 2 piece set bonus on those swords allows me to spam sprint and have 100% uptime.

Makes A1 bounty farming and T6 rifts a joke.

Going to level Boon of the hoarder for the bonus movement speed and then hopefully find those movement speed bracers.

Rocking 155% movement speed will make me giggle like a little girl.

The perfect night was ended with a goblin portal.

In 3 days.......
5/6 Waste Set
6/6 IK Set
4/4 Might Set
6/6 Raekors Set

Is it wrong that I am spending shards on 2H weapons 3 days in? It feels wrong but I love it.


----------



## Sainesk

Anyone rocking a barb with the new whirlwind set, looks pretty fun/speedy though I guess it doesn't beat Raekor at greater rifts? ^edit: lol, speak of the devil...

Pretty good start to S3 here, my loots so far with a little over 100 paragon:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Waiting for that ancient Kridershot...







Neither Krider is ancient, my equipped one could hit 2.7k with 10% damage, but the re-rolls are starting to get expensive/2+ attacks per second using ball lightning is fun.


----------



## Rickles

Was planning on getting 70 last night, got to like 58 and then got swindled into playing a match of CSGO.

I aptly named my barb Meetspin for this season.


----------



## Krusher33

Played an hour last night. Up to lvl 19 on WD. Imma watch some vids on WD's because I got my ass handed to me a few times solo'ing.

Question: What is "Bonus" on the bounties map with the Acts?


----------



## HeavyUser

Happy Early Birthday LEMONS!!!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Happy Early Birthday LEMONS!!!


When is the joyous occasion? We should all find some special pictures from around the web for him.

Also the bonus is more disappointment when you don't get a good RRoG...


----------



## HeavyUser

According to Skype Calendar reminder, it's tomorrow.


----------



## Cryosis00

I think there is an old picture about lemons and some party.

Some brave soul want to find it and post the picture?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Played an hour last night. Up to lvl 19 on WD. Imma watch some vids on WD's because I got my ass handed to me a few times solo'ing.
> 
> Question: What is "Bonus" on the bounties map with the Acts?


It's double blood shards I believe.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Everyone asking to team up....all I can think of(skip to 2:30, can't on mobile)


dammit, I wish I had seen this sooner. I would have serenaded on TS...of course I would have serenaded myself with Stealth's awful POS audio "reflect" affix. I honestly can't believe we put up with it for that long.

Sooo...this weekend was a hoot. I can't believe how many hours I put into the game. Big props to lemans for carrying DNA. I suppose at this point everyone needs a carry and I think those guys are more in it as a marathon and not the sprint. I friggin' missed the call for your group by seconds and got behind, but DL and I rocked it pretty well till he had to go get his drank on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> I think season 2 was closer to 2-3 months but I read a blue post that basically said season 1 was too long and season 2 was too short so they are gonna try to aim for the middle this time around and i believe ball park figure was about 4 months.


Haha, exaggerate much lemans? 10 months? lol! I know this won't change but I almost think the worst part about season coming to an end is their announcement coming 3 weeks in advance or whatever it was. That was the most painful part, but I suppose it did get me testing other characters a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'll definitely be on in a few hours. Done work for the day, and not back until Monday night at 6pm. Sitting out on my step, trying to be social since my neighbor is having an appreciation dinner for a lost grandson. Plus, it's good food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I got some gaming snacks ready for later.


Not sure what went on here. I tried getting you to party up to level you. PM'd, clan chat, straight-up invite, etc. I'm not sure if you were just wanting to get to 70 without being a load, but I literally was leveling up a buddy and Kain (is that Krusher?) was also along with his fresh 70.

BTW - I'm happy to lvl folks as long as I'm not previously engaged with others in the clan/IRL buds. I do play super casual from work during the daytime (Pacific timezone) so I may not reply as I'm sitting paused in a rift. I try to check messages when I get back to it but am also pretty heavily involved in the WD and split bounty communities so I get a lot of messages and can't scroll up very far at times. If I don't reply at night I'm either in a grift or running into a wall somewhere.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I'll be on tonight.
> 
> And I will get to 70.


Sorry I didn't get to you and others on plevel over the weekend (biggums, heavy, others). I was busy helping others and then getting myself more T6 efficient, which at this point seems to be going well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I? I believe you mean "it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - it doesn't help being rude and saying that I don't comprehend when no one has said anything about pming anyone.


I think I replied to you right away after your first post and figured you took care of it. Also, there was one person "dawg" trying to get in the clan within the game and I talked with him via b.net chat for a bit, so I'm not sure if this is you. I even spoke with Sainesk about this but it didn't seem like a PM was sent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Here's what you're dealing with. This little boy was on my porch last year, now you know what PaPa looks like....


well hell, now that we know who we're dealing with, who's the scraggly old fart holding you? Is that yer Br-ampa, Br-uncle, or maybe the classic Gramp-cle?







Good times hanging with you this weekend papa!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Well remembering all nice focus and restraint I salvaged in the past hurts me so bad.
> Been gambling for a pair and got absolutely nothing.


holy crap, I know the feeling. I finally found one last night, but I know I've slvg'd trifecta base rolls thinking "well this is still useless." Oh well, they wouldn't be used in season anyway is the way I look at it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Not sure what went on here. I tried getting you to party up to level you. PM'd, clan chat, straight-up invite, etc. I'm not sure if you were just wanting to get to 70 without being a load, but I literally was leveling up a buddy and Kain (is that Krusher?) was also along with his fresh 70.
> 
> BTW - I'm happy to lvl folks as long as I'm not previously engaged with others in the clan/IRL buds. I do play super casual from work during the daytime (Pacific timezone) so I may not reply as I'm sitting paused in a rift. I try to check messages when I get back to it but am also pretty heavily involved in the WD and split bounty communities so I get a lot of messages and can't scroll up very far at times. If I don't reply at night I'm either in a grift or running into a wall somewhere.


Not sure either, since I never came on Saturday night.







I wound up passing out, and didn't play until Sunday. If it was then, I honestly didn't see any invites, or PMs. I tend to get in a zone when playing. I also was figuring I'd hit 70 solo first at least, especially since last time I was pleveled to 70 + 100+ paragon, and wanted to feel some sort of accomplishment.

I'm sure I'll be more open to teaming soon, but in all honesty, when others are so far above me, I feel rather useless, and the game gets kind of boring. Not that I haven't take a lot of advice here, but sometimes I still enjoy soloing because it's on my terms. I'm not holding anyone up if I want to take a break just cuz my back or hands are hurting, or my eyes are dry and I need a change of scenery.


----------



## yahu

^fair enough, and I can understand when you're in a zone, or want to run something on your own. Know that this group is pretty open to helping whoever whenever. We'll usually let people know when we're busy with other stuff.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I think there is an old picture about lemons and some party.
> 
> Some brave soul want to find it and post the picture?


LOL... Sadly, have to file this as one of the sprays I've seen in CS:S that I can't unsee.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Happy Early Birthday LEMONS!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Happy Early Birthday LEMONS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the joyous occasion? We should all find some special pictures from around the web for him.
> 
> Also the bonus is more disappointment when you don't get a good RRoG...
Click to expand...

Tomorrow.......you will be hard pressed to find pictures of me out there, you might find pics of my kids though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I think there is an old picture about lemons and some party.
> 
> Some brave soul want to find it and post the picture?


There are in fact a total of 3 pictures on this site of me(one is my profile pic from nearly 14 years ago), the other two are hidden more deeply. They were never loaded into the huddler site so no easy searches, good news is I have only made like 17,000 posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Everyone asking to team up....all I can think of(skip to 2:30, can't on mobile)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dammit, I wish I had seen this sooner. I would have serenaded on TS...of course I would have serenaded myself with Stealth's awful POS audio "reflect" affix. I honestly can't believe we put up with it for that long.
> 
> Sooo...this weekend was a hoot. I can't believe how many hours I put into the game. Big props to lemans for carrying DNA. I suppose at this point everyone needs a carry and I think those guys are more in it as a marathon and not the sprint. I friggin' missed the call for your group by seconds and got behind, but DL and I rocked it pretty well till he had to go get his drank on.
Click to expand...

Hearing you sing "bump and grind" on TS might just complete my life. lol...I wondered if DL would say something about me helping lead DNA for a bit, I have to say it felt good to be at the top even if it was just for a few minutes. I am without a doubt going to congratulate whoever passes me by so I can stop trying to stay ahead. I am trying to gear a wd, if you could stay awake at any point I am on...

If anyone needs leveling let me know, my barb can handle it without issue.


----------



## Krusher33

I do but I think I'll only play for an hour tonight.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.......you will be hard pressed to find pictures of me out there, you might find pics of my kids though.
> *There are in fact a total of 3 pictures on this site of me(one is my profile pic from nearly 14 years ago)*, the other two are hidden more deeply. They were never loaded into the huddler site so no easy searches, good news is I have only made like 17,000 posts.
> Hearing you sing "bump and grind" on TS might just complete my life. lol...I wondered if DL would say something about me helping lead DNA for a bit, I have to say it felt good to be at the top even if it was just for a few minutes. I am without a doubt going to congratulate whoever passes me by so I can stop trying to stay ahead. I am trying to gear a wd, if you could stay awake at any point I am on...
> 
> If anyone needs leveling let me know, my barb can handle it without issue.


I think he was referring to the search results you would get while googling "lemon party" which I highly recommend everyone to NOT do. It is NSFW and NSFL(ife), urban dictionary if you must, but don't image search.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hope everybody got a good head start. I am going to hit it hard Monday night. Back to house hunting.


If you need some company I'll be around.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.......you will be hard pressed to find pictures of me out there, you might find pics of my kids though.
> There are in fact a total of 3 pictures on this site of me(one is my profile pic from nearly 14 years ago), the other two are hidden more deeply. They were never loaded into the huddler site so no easy searches, good news is I have only made like 17,000 posts.
> Hearing you sing "bump and grind" on TS might just complete my life. lol...I wondered if DL would say something about me helping lead DNA for a bit, I have to say it felt good to be at the top even if it was just for a few minutes. I am without a doubt going to congratulate whoever passes me by so I can stop trying to stay ahead. I am trying to gear a wd, if you could stay awake at any point I am on...
> 
> If anyone needs leveling let me know, my barb can handle it without issue.


If I really wanted to - I think I could find one


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hope everybody got a good head start. I am going to hit it hard Monday night. Back to house hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need some company I'll be around.
Click to expand...

Just got home. I am going to take you up on that offer after I decompress from a busy and stressful vacation.

Edit: You guys are funny with this whole internet anonymity thing. To the left is a picture of me from within the last 3 months and my current location. Also, note that I am a frequent poster of the official-ocn-firearms-owners-club , so please drop me a PM before you knock on my door.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> THere's no problems on Blizzards end. If it's not you, it's your ISP somewhere between you and Blizz.


I think I must agree. Since thursday I've been having issues. Run speed tests and it's all over the place. As low as 5mbps down and 0.2 up. I'm pretty upset with my isp. Connect straight to modem and it does the same. Different computers also have the same fluctuation. So it's either ISP, modem, or something in the lines.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow.......you will be hard pressed to find pictures of me out there, you might find pics of my kids though.
> There are in fact a total of 3 pictures on this site of me(one is my profile pic from nearly 14 years ago), the other two are hidden more deeply. They were never loaded into the huddler site so no easy searches, good news is I have only made like 17,000 posts.
> Hearing you sing "bump and grind" on TS might just complete my life. lol...I wondered if DL would say something about me helping lead DNA for a bit, I have to say it felt good to be at the top even if it was just for a few minutes. I am without a doubt going to congratulate whoever passes me by so I can stop trying to stay ahead. I am trying to gear a wd, if you could stay awake at any point I am on...
> 
> If anyone needs leveling let me know, my barb can handle it without issue.


I wouldn't say anything about it the seasons still young and I'm still helping people level. Got eden to 70 before work today and got him some legendary pieces. Hopefully we can get him completely set up soon so we can get the dream team back together


----------



## Kainn

@yahu nope krusher isn't kain, I am. appreciate the levels


----------



## yahu

^oh, there you are! All you "K's" look alike to me.







Sorry I couldn't run more; I was pooped after the binge this weekend!

Eden's first bow drop...ancient Etrayu with some monkey-fist affixes (that's good). And it starts.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^oh, there you are! All you "K's" look alike to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't run more; I was pooped after the binge this weekend!
> 
> Eden's first bow drop...ancient Etrayu with some monkey-fist affixes (that's good). And it starts.


I've got like 35 hours and only one ancient weapon this dude runs for like 5 minutes and he gets that crap


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^oh, there you are! All you "K's" look alike to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't run more; I was pooped after the binge this weekend!
> 
> Eden's first bow drop...ancient Etrayu with some monkey-fist affixes (that's good). And it starts.


I'm horrible with names too. A guy I was running with got an ancient skorn, he gave it to me and I went from t2 to t5, I can do 6,it's just too slow...


----------



## Rickles

Happy birthday Lemons!!!

Also a big thank you to Gnasher for the boost!


----------



## lemans81

Thanks...I think?


----------



## criznit

I will run some ppl thru t6 tonight if you wanna join. I optimized my gear now so it will be a lot more efficient and fast! My name is the same in game.


----------



## Krusher33

Thanks yahu for getting me from lvl 19 to 70 last night. Now I can do some T1's and learn how to be a Veterinarian.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks everybody that helped run me up the flagpole....there was like 10 of you, so I am not going to make a list, but you know who you are!


----------



## sugalumps

Having the worst luck this season, really bumming me out. Sitting with two piece sunwuko, 4 innas and crudest boots/gungdo bracers as it's all I have gotten. Still takes me a while to get through tier 6, though I have like 30 million toughness going for me atleast........

I got a flying dragon an hour after dinging 70 aswell, but still not a single piece of rainment and I have been grinding/gambling since the season went live.

This is what I get for being a solo player I guess, people at 500+ paragons and all their gear sets already becuase they farming in 4's. The EU communities are dead though and my friends refuse to play diablo


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Having the worst luck this season, really bumming me out. Sitting with two piece sunwuko, 4 innas and crudest boots as it's all I have gotten. Still takes me a while to get through tier 6, though I have like 30 million toughness going for me atleast........
> 
> I got a flying dragon an hour after dinging 70 aswell, but still not a single piece of rainment and I have been grinding/gambling since the season went live.


Some perspective:

When the game launched, it took me 3 months to get my first toon to 60. The fact that you can run the hardest difficulty setting after opening weekend for season 3 is a testament to your skill level, even if you are a bit slow. It will come, it always does....eventually.


----------



## Demented

I'm a few levels away from 70. Once I hit that, I'll be asking to be carried a bit for some para levels and decent gear.

Anyone got a good link or info on the whirlwind barb build?


----------



## KBOMB

I solo'd to 70 and then got some plevels from a few t6 carries and some gear... got a long ways to go still though


----------



## Rickles

Anybody else wish they had firm start and end dates for seasons?

Part of me is reluctant to put in too much time not knowing how long the season will last....


----------



## HeavyUser

So it looks like barbs are already hitting 50Grifts using a mix of Waste and IK sets. Heavy is going WW Build : )

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/season/3/rift-barbarian


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anybody else wish they had firm start and end dates for seasons?
> 
> Part of me is reluctant to put in too much time not knowing how long the season will last....


Just a reminder at the end of seasons the character/ gear and exp from paragon roll over to the non season portion of your account.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> So it looks like barbs are already hitting 50Grifts using a mix of Waste and IK sets. Heavy is going WW Build : )
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/season/3/rift-barbarian


A lot of those guys are probably just doing the clear to get the bloodshard cap increase







.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I'm a few levels away from 70. Once I hit that, I'll be asking to be carried a bit for some para levels and decent gear.
> 
> Anyone got a good link or info on the whirlwind barb build?


You can look at my character in game "Gnasher"

I run the WW build and I think Rickles can attest to the speed in which I can clear T6 rifts.

T6 - I run 2 piece IK and 5 piece Waste set with the Bul Kathos 1H sword set.

Grift - I run 3 piece IK and 5 piece Waste. The change from T6 is I substitute the Bul-Kathos swords for the IK 2 hander. This is necessary to achieve the 4 piece IK set bonus (with RROG) that is required to maintain 100% uptime of wrath of the beserker.

T6 is all about speed


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> You can look at my character in game "Gnasher"
> 
> I run the WW build and I think Rickles can attest to the speed in which I can clear T6 rifts.
> 
> T6 - I run 2 piece IK and 5 piece Waste set with the Bul Kathos 1H sword set.
> 
> Grift - I run 3 piece IK and 5 piece Waste. The change from T6 is I substitute the Bul-Kathos swords for the IK 2 hander. This is necessary to achieve the 4 piece IK set bonus (with RROG) that is required to maintain 100% uptime of wrath of the beserker.
> 
> T6 is all about speed


Ill be waiting for you


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Ill be waiting for you


I got "With or Without You" stuck in my head now.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> This is what I get for being a solo player I guess, people at 500+ paragons and all their gear sets already becuase they farming in 4's. The EU communities are dead though and my friends refuse to play diablo


Only way to go in seasons to be competitive, I don't even mind the fast gearing/levelling compared to a team can do higher GRifts = higher level leg gems so a solely solo player can't even compete on solo leaderboards. I soloed 15+ characters 99% (some deleted now like HC) and have 4 classes GRift 40+ other 2 35+. It's pretty much a snowball effect whereas teams is strapping a jet pack or 10 to that snowball. Would not recommend solo for the impatient/people wanting to be competitive.

Abusing multiplayer in S3 and awesomely geared DH in just a few days (Kridershot, Lacuni, WH, Unhallowed etc.) just from increased drop rates (not people giving to me).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Only way to go in seasons to be competitive, I don't even mind the fast gearing/levelling compared to a team can do higher GRifts = higher level leg gems so a solely solo player can't even compete on solo leaderboards. I soloed 15+ characters 99% (some deleted now like HC) and have 4 classes GRift 40+ other 2 35+. It's pretty much a snowball effect whereas teams is strapping a jet pack or 10 to that snowball. Would not recommend solo for the impatient/people wanting to be competitive.
> 
> Abusing multiplayer in S3 and awesomely geared DH in just a few days (Kridershot, Lacuni, WH, Unhallowed etc.) just from increased drop rates (not people giving to me).


I think that's a huge misconception about solo vs groups. When my wizard cleared a 48 in 8:30 last season, he had:

- Level 25 pain enhancer
- Missing socket in amulet
- No crit chance on bracers
- Royal gems in gear

An equal or better level of gear would be easily achievable solo, and that would have plopped you with a very respectable Rank 8 at the end of the season.

The one and only barrier for solo players is trials.


----------



## The LAN Man

so we passed a 45 3 man today so we can definitely do higher. absolutely possible especially since we didn't really have to work that hard at it.
Edit:

well here's where a 51 got us


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> so we passed a 45 3 man today so we can definitely do higher. absolutely possible especially since we didn't really have to work that hard at it.
> Edit:
> 
> well here's where a 51 got us


Penryn was not even paragon 100 when we started the team, I am missing all sorts of stats, Noviets was without an 8 sec mask, nobody had high gems....

This is going to be a high rolling season.


----------



## Cryosis00

I must once again say playing WW barb is amazing fun. Add in focus/restraint rings and stuff just melts.

200mil tornado crits with both ring procs. Over 300mil with zerker on. Only issue I have is one ring requires you to do damage with a primary skill (frenzy, cleave, bash, weapon throw) for 50% of the dmg to apply.

Being a WW barb you have to stop your WW to cast the primary. Annoying but manageable.


----------



## HeavyUser

Start climbing the solo Barb GR ladder!


----------



## JTHMfreak

happy belated to Lemans
Can't wait to get on tomorrow


----------



## HeavyUser

I can power level people at this point, so if anyone needs help let me know!


----------



## Rickles

I need more time in the day............


----------



## Sainesk

So many fun builds/items now but not enough room to store them all. I think Doom is missing out if he doesn't try the new WW barb.

I can actually run M6, UE and Natalya's all being pretty good (with UE likely pulling ahead) instead of all my DHs rocking M6 with just different elements. Pretty sure Wiz can do GR 40+ too now with their sets (except maybe Vyr's).


----------



## Krusher33

I can't seem to find as decent guides as I did with Monks... anyone got a guide for WD's? I wanted to do a pet build but I don't have the gears yet. So I need a guide for starting 70 with crappy gear type thing.


----------



## HellJester

When I think Monk I think of Quin.

What would be the equivalent for other classes? Chainer88 for Barb? Alkaizer?


----------



## Krusher33

Ya Quin was the best for me on Monks. I learned so much from watching him.


----------



## sugalumps

Quin is very informative, but modz is more entertaining to watch imo. Which is why he is the only streamer I can watch on any game.

Anyways, the diablo godz must have heard my whining as I gambled all 6 pieces of rainment and got a 3600 flying D from bounties in less than an hour. Even though the build is very simple I sometimes drop my charges by mistake and get one shotted even at gr 35 farming, keeping track of spirit whiling zipping about can be challenging.. Build is mad fun though.


----------



## I Push Buttons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to find as decent guides as I did with Monks... anyone got a guide for WD's? I wanted to do a pet build but I don't have the gears yet. So I need a guide for starting 70 with crappy gear type thing.


What kind of pet doctor? A physical melee pet build or a Carnevil poison dart build? I have done both and get to about GR44 with my poopy gear, not terrible gear, but sub-optimal roll non-ancient gear. This is with only like 25 hours played on my WD, it is like my fourth alt.

I am no expert by far, but I suggest getting Zunimassa two piece ASAP. That alone will do wonders to your damage and survival. They changed it in 2.2 so that the two piece is the old four piece, your fetish army lasts forever. If you have a main to run rifts on to get fast shards I would do that until you get the two piece. If your WD is your seasonal character and alone then I would just work up through lower torments using zombie dogs, gargantua and fetish sycophants (using plague toads - rain of toads to quickly spawn sycophants), with fetish army for the rift guardian.

After you get the two piece I would roll fetish army damage on shoulders/chest/offhand and get physical on neck/bracers. As long as you have decent toughness you should be able to do T6 with that alone. Then just spend shards to get six set and the pieces you need for whichever build you choose.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Push Buttons*
> 
> After you get the two piece I would roll fetish army damage on shoulders/chest/offhand and get physical on neck/bracers. As long as you have decent toughness you should be able to do T6 with that alone. Then just spend shards to get six set and the pieces you need for whichever build you choose.


The new Zuni offhand rolls with fetish army damage on it initially. Up to 25%


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Penryn was not even paragon 100 when we started the team, I am missing all sorts of stats, Noviets was without an 8 sec mask, nobody had high gems....
> 
> This is going to be a high rolling season.


I did a 52 4 man with stealth after work last night too my goal is 60 this season and I really think its doable


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So many fun builds/items now but not enough room to store them all. I think Doom is missing out if he doesn't try the new WW barb.
> 
> I can actually run M6, UE and Natalya's all being pretty good (with UE likely pulling ahead) instead of all my DHs rocking M6 with just different elements. Pretty sure Wiz can do GR 40+ too now with their sets (except maybe Vyr's).


Yeah, doomdash needs to come show us how its done.

UE is superior to M6 in damage output. Its only the first week and we have topped our last season 4 man, with essentially the only change to the whole group being M6--->UE, loosely geared too. And I am in spitting distance of my last season decked out M6 solo, with nowhere near the quality of rolls on gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I did a 52 4 man with stealth after work last night too my goal is 60 this season and I really think its doable


Save me a spot next time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellJester*
> 
> When I think Monk I think of Quin.
> 
> What would be the equivalent for other classes? Chainer88 for Barb? Alkaizer?


Gabynator for Demon Hunter


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to find as decent guides as I did with Monks... anyone got a guide for WD's? I wanted to do a pet build but I don't have the gears yet. So I need a guide for starting 70 with crappy gear type thing.


diablofans.com has all sorts of builds. Not all of them have videos but some do.

I haven't played for what feels like forever. Sure, it hasn't quite been 24 hours, but still!









I need me some DoD love to get up in the 40's. I suppose I ought to farm a RoRG too. doh!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Push Buttons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to find as decent guides as I did with Monks... anyone got a guide for WD's? I wanted to do a pet build but I don't have the gears yet. So I need a guide for starting 70 with crappy gear type thing.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pet doctor? A physical melee pet build or a Carnevil poison dart build? I have done both and get to about GR44 with my poopy gear, not terrible gear, but sub-optimal roll non-ancient gear. This is with only like 25 hours played on my WD, it is like my fourth alt.
> 
> I am no expert by far, but I suggest getting Zunimassa two piece ASAP. That alone will do wonders to your damage and survival. They changed it in 2.2 so that the two piece is the old four piece, your fetish army lasts forever. If you have a main to run rifts on to get fast shards I would do that until you get the two piece. If your WD is your seasonal character and alone then I would just work up through lower torments using zombie dogs, gargantua and fetish sycophants (using plague toads - rain of toads to quickly spawn sycophants), with fetish army for the rift guardian.
> 
> After you get the two piece I would roll fetish army damage on shoulders/chest/offhand and get physical on neck/bracers. As long as you have decent toughness you should be able to do T6 with that alone. Then just spend shards to get six set and the pieces you need for whichever build you choose.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to find as decent guides as I did with Monks... anyone got a guide for WD's? I wanted to do a pet build but I don't have the gears yet. So I need a guide for starting 70 with crappy gear type thing.
> 
> 
> 
> diablofans.com has all sorts of builds. Not all of them have videos but some do.
> 
> I haven't played for what feels like forever. Sure, it hasn't quite been 24 hours, but still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need me some DoD love to get up in the 40's. I suppose I ought to farm a RoRG too. doh!
Click to expand...

I've only got 1 piece of zuni. Chances of me finding another real soon? slim. It takes me too long to do T1 bounties so I'm doing expert instead.

I tried looking on diablofans but there isn't many 2.2 builds on their yet and the ones that are... have gears requirements. I'm trying to find a build that doesn't require gears that I can clear T1's with. But whatever, I'll just waste some more time tonight trying to find something that works with basic gears.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've only got 1 piece of zuni. Chances of me finding another real soon? slim. It takes me too long to do T1 bounties so I'm doing expert instead.
> 
> I tried looking on diablofans but there isn't many 2.2 builds on their yet and the ones that are... have gears requirements. I'm trying to find a build that doesn't require gears that I can clear T1's with. But whatever, I'll just waste some more time tonight trying to find something that works with basic gears.


I just tried to max my DPS in passives (no cheat death), then just use all of the pet skills, plus poison haunt. I was able to solo Torment 6 by the end of the day seasons came out (single 12 hours session).


----------



## Rickles

Big thanks to Alex,

I've now got:

cindercoat, magefist, and maximus.
4p of waste
1p of IK
2p of raekors
1 bul kathos sword

and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Sainesk

Ha, just heard about the S3 bloodshard exploit to get a blood thief goblin to drop more (3.5k-5k+) shards... hello full ancient to the people that are (ab)using it


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Ha, just heard about the S3 bloodshard exploit to get a blood thief goblin to drop more (3.5k-5k+) shards... hello full ancient to the people that are (ab)using it










I'll have to check that out later.

As for my WD, I think I found some skills that works for me. I can't link my profile as I'm at work but I'm using Firebomb with the rune that bounces from enemy to enemy and poison haunt. Plus the burning zombie dogs and the giant gargantuan.

I'm loving the bouncing firebomb with this mace I found. I don't remember name of it but its special is after 10 kills, shoot a poison nova. That's just the icing, the part I love is the life per hit. It's a lot. And so every bounce, it's making me nearly immortal unless it's one hit kill type thing.

Crazy I can't find this no cheat death passive? But for passives, 2 that I'm using says something about summoning an extra zombie dog but... I haven't been able to? What am I missing? Otherwise the other 2 passives I'm using is one that has haunt lasts forever and other increases my damage but increases mana use but I'm not using mana so that bothers me none.

At least this is getting me going on solo'ing T1's. Rather than taking an hour previously, it's only taking me about 20-30 min I think.


----------



## Rickles

We hit 3 blood thieves in 3 rifts in a row last night, the last group being a goblin pack.

Kadala still hates me though.

I'm going to guess there is a skill that cancels the TP 100% of the time... I'd bet it is a wizard skill.


----------



## HeavyUser

I refuse to do the exploit, it's complete nonsense and destroys the true skill/luck of ranking in the leader boards. I hope my fellow clan members feel the same and don't start mucking up our own leader boards.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I refuse to do the exploit, it's complete nonsense and destroys the true skill/luck of ranking in the leader boards. I hope my fellow clan members feel the same and don't start mucking up our own leader boards.


It weighs on me pretty *heavy* that some would resort to exploits; I myself am not a *user* of exploits.

UCWUTIDIDTHERE???


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't seem to find as decent guides as I did with Monks... anyone got a guide for WD's? I wanted to do a pet build but I don't have the gears yet. So I need a guide for starting 70 with crappy gear type thing.


Quin puts his builds up on diablofans.com. He is also pretty good at keeping his youtube videos up to date as he creates new builds.

LEMANS! You have been dethroned from the #1 rank for clan barbs. COME AT ME BRO!

And for Barbs... Convention of the Elements is a game changer. Much better than focus/restraint combo. Having to put a primary skill on your bar to get the full affect of the 2 piece bonus ruins the WW build. Also CoE was giving me tornado procs of 300 - 400mil while in zerker. All while having the worst possible IK boulder in the world.


----------



## Rickles

Is zodiac ring viable with the reduction to WoTB it seems like you could get really high uptime with it...


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Is zodiac ring viable with the reduction to WoTB it seems like you could get really high uptime with it...


The ring is not necessary for WW build as the 4 piece set bonus takes care of that for you.

As long as you Rend packs and or use Battle Rage during the WOTB uptime, then you should always have the cooldown back up.

I want to say I have around 22 - 25% CDR. Using diamond in helm, CDR on shoulders and paragon points.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quin puts his builds up on diablofans.com. He is also pretty good at keeping his youtube videos up to date as he creates new builds.
> 
> LEMANS! You have been dethroned from the #1 rank for clan barbs. COME AT ME BRO!
> 
> And for Barbs... Convention of the Elements is a game changer. Much better than focus/restraint combo. Having to put a primary skill on your bar to get the full affect of the 2 piece bonus ruins the WW build. Also CoE was giving me tornado procs of 300 - 400mil while in zerker. All while having the worst possible IK boulder in the world.


where do you farm convention of the elements ? is it a season only legendary ?


----------



## sugalumps

Hellfire amulet farm really is the most soul crushing experience in the game, especially since you have like a 99% chance of rolling a terrible one making all your farming efforts pointless.


----------



## yahu

@ondoy - I think season specific atm, and not a cache drop so you just need to play the game. I have gotten quite a few of them, all of which roll a socket and cc, so I'm not sure if that is the base roll. I've got an ancient atm which is pretty nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've only got 1 piece of zuni. Chances of me finding another real soon? slim. It takes me too long to do T1 bounties so I'm doing expert instead.
> 
> I tried looking on diablofans but there isn't many 2.2 builds on their yet and the ones that are... have gears requirements. I'm trying to find a build that doesn't require gears that I can clear T1's with. But whatever, I'll just waste some more time tonight trying to find something that works with basic gears.


craft Aughild's 3pc (2 if RoRG of course), craft Cain's 2pc, get an ancient 1h and decent offhand, put cc and chd everywhere you possibly can, run sockets if possible on your jewelry, and then look at skills more. Feel free to look at my skills as a guide as I have a pretty straight-forward doc atm cause I haven't found anything too crazy. Couple skills to be aware of:
- Haunt with Poison rune: hits hard and everything haunted takes extra dmg
- piranhas: can be used for crows control/slowing, and adds 15% (I think) dmg from other skills/pets
- Dogs with cold rune: anything hit, or that hits dogs takes extra dmg (15% or 20%?) so if you use dogs, not a bad option unless you want to run life steal or life link runes
- BBV slam dance rune: 30% dmg, nuff said
- focus on what is doing your dmg; if fetish army, then stack dmg%, if dogs (running TMF) stack dog dmg%, etc.

the passive Crazy was talking about was spirit vessel, which makes it so you have an extra life; it also drops cooldown from spirit walk, horrify, and some others. Crazy was saying he wasn't using that to get to T6 btw.

Honestly with the above, there is no reason you will be on T1. If you can't run T6 try to run bottom-up grifts to try and maximize drops and maybe shards. I think you were the one that says you don't run MP often. I would suggest running as often as you can. A couple carry sessions and you should be fine.

Off-topic - I still don't have a RoRG! LOL. I should be trying harder but I really haven't. :\ Taxes this week kinda put a damper on things.

*edit - BTW, there are 3 pending msgs from users in the community:
- Kazzel
- eskimo
- Kei

Can you please ensure you are following the original post in this thread from Sainesk and PM him your info.


----------



## Rickles

Glad I am not the only one that had to do taxes this week.









Also in the 0 RRoG club


----------



## HeavyUser

Barb just took the top spot with a new build, check this dude out.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Stormay-1449/hero/60190039


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I refuse to do the exploit, it's complete nonsense and destroys the true skill/luck of ranking in the leader boards. I hope my fellow clan members feel the same and don't start mucking up our own leader boards.


I tried it for a bit, it's not as good as it sounds. It takes a long time to get a bloodshard goblin, and you can't be doing rifts or GR where the good drops are.

I would say the bloodshards/hour are double that of doing speed grifts, but you also lose out on most of the drops you would have gotten doing those.


----------



## sugalumps

Do we have any EU players here? Would love to get a xp farm group going. Could easily farm gr40, I have a pritty gg rainment and monk support set.


----------



## yahu

^we do. they all play on America servers.









Honestly I've seen EU players in here before but I think the gross majority of people commenting play on America servers even though they are abroad (I believe Penryn, Download, Noviets, Shin, to name a few).


----------



## JTHMfreak

DH feels a lot more fun now


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Barb just took the top spot with a new build, check this dude out.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Stormay-1449/hero/60190039


Trying to understand how this is competitive.

IK 6 piece = 100% more dmg

Waste 6 piece = 2500% more WW tornado dmg.

He still uses all the WW skills and the whole point of the build is the amount of dmg the tornadoes do.

I have IK set and the bul kathos swords so I guess I can test out and report back.


----------



## DoomDash

Why does it seem there are always exploits and gimmicks?


----------



## sugalumps

Bans inc for blood exploit.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why does it seem there are always exploits and gimmicks?


Do you even D3?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Do you even D3?


I still watch Alkaizer almost every time he streams.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Do you even D3?
> 
> 
> 
> I still watch Alkaizer almost every time he streams.
Click to expand...

So that is a no....instead you stop by to tell us why D3 sucks or what's wrong. Come on man, come back and play now..who cares about the rest, there are ton so members who want to see online again.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So that is a no....instead you stop by to tell us why D3 sucks or what's wrong. Come on man, come back and play now..who cares about the rest, there are ton so members who want to see online again.


I'd love to play, I just need D3 to do a little bit more right for it to be worth putting all my other games on the back burner again. My back log of games in the hundreds, so it's probably for the best that I wait until D3 is just right. I post this kind of stuff because I still care about it, I'm not like these other haters who just post it because they think PoE is the best thing ever or anything. I want D3 to be the game I always wanted it to me, it's still a good game, but I can wait till it's nearly perfect too. I've played 3000+ hours of D3 I must like it







.

I guess the nice thing about seasons is that I'll never be truly behind you guys whenever a new season starts.


----------



## sugalumps

Today has been so lucky for me, ancient flying D, ancient well rolled restraint, ancient well rolled spirit gaurds and ancient well rolled rainment shoulders.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Bans inc for blood exploit.


Looks like it. Surprising, they haven't done anything about the tons of other exploits... but this one affected loot. I guess paragon levels and trial keys are fair game, but loot isn't.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/17086218537#1
Quote:


> With this, we're also in the process of actioning accounts which have been found to be actively using this exploit to gain an unfair advantage.


There is a European clan who has been doing this since the patch, they may be the only ones affected. We will see.

It also never says "ban". It could just be an account rollback.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @ondoy - I think season specific atm, and not a cache drop so you just need to play the game. I have gotten quite a few of them, all of which roll a socket and cc, so I'm not sure if that is the base roll. I've got an ancient atm which is pretty nice.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've only got 1 piece of zuni. Chances of me finding another real soon? slim. It takes me too long to do T1 bounties so I'm doing expert instead.
> 
> I tried looking on diablofans but there isn't many 2.2 builds on their yet and the ones that are... have gears requirements. I'm trying to find a build that doesn't require gears that I can clear T1's with. But whatever, I'll just waste some more time tonight trying to find something that works with basic gears.
> 
> 
> 
> craft Aughild's 3pc (2 if RoRG of course), craft Cain's 2pc, get an ancient 1h and decent offhand, put cc and chd everywhere you possibly can, run sockets if possible on your jewelry, and then look at skills more. Feel free to look at my skills as a guide as I have a pretty straight-forward doc atm cause I haven't found anything too crazy. Couple skills to be aware of:
> - Haunt with Poison rune: hits hard and everything haunted takes extra dmg
> - piranhas: can be used for crows control/slowing, and adds 15% (I think) dmg from other skills/pets
> - Dogs with cold rune: anything hit, or that hits dogs takes extra dmg (15% or 20%?) so if you use dogs, not a bad option unless you want to run life steal or life link runes
> - BBV slam dance rune: 30% dmg, nuff said
> - focus on what is doing your dmg; if fetish army, then stack dmg%, if dogs (running TMF) stack dog dmg%, etc.
> 
> the passive Crazy was talking about was spirit vessel, which makes it so you have an extra life; it also drops cooldown from spirit walk, horrify, and some others. Crazy was saying he wasn't using that to get to T6 btw.
> 
> Honestly with the above, there is no reason you will be on T1. If you can't run T6 try to run bottom-up grifts to try and maximize drops and maybe shards. I think you were the one that says you don't run MP often. I would suggest running as often as you can. A couple carry sessions and you should be fine.
> 
> Off-topic - I still don't have a RoRG! LOL. I should be trying harder but I really haven't. :\ Taxes this week kinda put a damper on things.
> 
> *edit - BTW, there are 3 pending msgs from users in the community:
> - Kazzel
> - eskimo
> - Kei
> 
> Can you please ensure you are following the original post in this thread from Sainesk and PM him your info.
Click to expand...

Okie dokie, thanks.

I can't craft any greens yet. Haven't found recipes for them yet. Except a Cains but it said lvl 30-something?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> DH feels a lot more fun now


which build are you running? why do you think it feels more fun? I haven't run a DH since pre-S2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Trying to understand how this is competitive.
> 
> IK 6 piece = 100% more dmg
> 
> Waste 6 piece = 2500% more WW tornado dmg.
> 
> He still uses all the WW skills and the whole point of the build is the amount of dmg the tornadoes do.
> 
> I have IK set and the bul kathos swords so I guess I can test out and report back.


did he change his gear for speed farming maybe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Okie dokie, thanks.
> 
> I can't craft any greens yet. Haven't found recipes for them yet. Except a Cains but it said lvl 30-something?


You seem to get most green plans by paragon 100. That said, I don't know that I have all plans at over 200. It seems like you used to get plans quicker in S1, but S2/S3 (and the respective patches) it seems like they come slower.

forgot to mention, we need to get you rolling in some games, Krusher. Get yer lootz up.

I watched the Alkaizer video. I don't agree with his dislike for bloodshards. IMO, if you split shards between multiple characters the you aren't as focused/as lucky to get that great loot for your main. Also, in an extension to his opinion, what if you couldn't equip OP gear found on one toon with another? Granted, that is less directly affecting your off-toon, but if I ran with DL and he gives me entire set pieces, that is even more direct than shard farming with other toons. I don't know; I'm just disgruntled cause work and taxes suck ass.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Trying to understand how this is competitive.
> 
> IK 6 piece = 100% more dmg
> 
> Waste 6 piece = 2500% more WW tornado dmg.
> 
> He still uses all the WW skills and the whole point of the build is the amount of dmg the tornadoes do.
> 
> I have IK set and the bul kathos swords so I guess I can test out and report back.


The whole point of that build would be to use WW for the 30% ias increase to buff the COTA, and spend fury for the IK bonus. Some of his skill choices don't make any sense for that setup though, so I woudn't be surprised if he's trolling.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> so I woudn't be surprised if he's trolling.


Didn't even think of that -_-


----------



## Krusher33

Ok so how does Fierce Loyalty and Midnight Feast work? They both say "You can have 1 additional Zombie Dogs summoned at 1 time". Yet I can only get just 1 summoned.

Nevermind... I figured out where I went nooby. I was wearing tall man's finger ring.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The whole point of that build would be to use WW for the 30% ias increase to buff the COTA, and spend fury for the IK bonus. Some of his skill choices don't make any sense for that setup though, so I woudn't be surprised if he's trolling.


another 52 barb with close to the same build

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Stormay-1449/hero/60190039


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> another 52 barb with close to the same build
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Stormay-1449/hero/60190039


You can always try it, the gear requirements look pretty easy to get.


----------



## Rickles

You likely don't need the hellfire amulet either, as weapon master with a mighty weapon just gives more fury gen, I've got 5/6 waste set now but no RRoG, raiding in WoW is taking up too much of my D3 time though..


----------



## HeavyUser

The Exploit has been officially hot fixed, and supposedly "Action" has been taken against the players you abused it.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/17086218537#1


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> craft Aughild's 3pc (2 if RoRG of course), craft Cain's 2pc, get an ancient 1h and decent offhand, put cc and chd everywhere you possibly can, run sockets if possible on your jewelry, and then look at skills more. Feel free to look at my skills as a guide as I have a pretty straight-forward doc atm cause I haven't found anything too crazy. Couple skills to be aware of:
> - Haunt with Poison rune: hits hard and everything haunted takes extra dmg
> - piranhas: can be used for crows control/slowing, and adds 15% (I think) dmg from other skills/pets
> - Dogs with cold rune: anything hit, or that hits dogs takes extra dmg (15% or 20%?) so if you use dogs, not a bad option unless you want to run life steal or life link runes
> - BBV slam dance rune: 30% dmg, nuff said
> - focus on what is doing your dmg; if fetish army, then stack dmg%, if dogs (running TMF) stack dog dmg%, etc.


I tried a couple new skills last night based on your suggestions. I was already doing Haunt and Dog. I replaced Guarantuan with piranhas, the rune that pulls enemies in. I like it because it reminded me of the monk skill that pulled enemies in for better crowd control.

I replaced hex with BBV but I'm not liking how slow the cooldown is. I'm liking hex better because it follows me to the next crowd and the cool down is faster. I end up saving BBV for elites instead which is slowing me down a bit with regular crowds.


----------



## HeavyUser

No more trials????? Praise baby jesus

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16953845709?page=8#155


----------



## lemans81

Yeah can't say I will miss them.


----------



## Rickles

I usually just did bottoms up anyway, so the change won't really affect me much.

Good to see that they are addressing concerns though, as opposed to when Jay Wilson was the lead and everyone absolutely hated him and his "deal with it" stance on everything....


----------



## HeavyUser

By the way Lemons, I just defecated on your 38 GR....come at me


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> By the way Lemons, I just defecated on your 38 GR....come at me


Yeah WW barbs are ridiculous lol. Saders are fun for their big crits but they do not do AOE dmg lol.


----------



## lemans81

I asked you to beat it bro. I am raekors to the end. I made a DH last night and its time to go back to what I know.


----------



## inedenimadam

Vacation has been canceled















D3 over weekend


----------



## yahu

^I'm hoping to get some gaming in this weekend. work + taxes + a bit of recovery from last weekend hit me sqwa in tha nutz this week. I tried to play last night but was already passing out/running into walls before midnight!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried a couple new skills last night based on your suggestions. I was already doing Haunt and Dog. I replaced Guarantuan with piranhas, the rune that pulls enemies in. I like it because it reminded me of the monk skill that pulled enemies in for better crowd control.
> 
> I replaced hex with BBV but I'm not liking how slow the cooldown is. I'm liking hex better because it follows me to the next crowd and the cool down is faster. I end up saving BBV for elites instead which is slowing me down a bit with regular crowds.


Sorry - I forgot to mention hex with jinx rune. That is probably better for you. I run the passive "Grave Injustice" plus some others that brings the passive down on bbv. bbv's cooldown is pretty brutal, which is why finding an SMK is on every WD's mind.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> No more trials????? Praise baby jesus
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/16953845709?page=8#155


awesome! The fact that they don't have it on any internal builds says it all.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> The Exploit has been officially hot fixed, and supposedly "Action" has been taken against the players you abused it.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/17086218537#1


Nobody has been banned or rolled back yet, including people who knew about the exploit before it was public and have gotten hundreds of thousands of bloodshards from it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nobody has been banned or rolled back yet, including people who knew about the exploit before it was public and have gotten *hundreds of thousands* of bloodshards from it.


I can't even imagine how much I would hate Kadala after spending that many shards on her... spiteful old hag.


----------



## lemans81

Somebody needs to take the scene from office space where they beat the printer and put kadala in its place.....


----------



## HeavyUser

They definitely banned a few people, I saw the posts with the ban emails in them. Blizzard deleted them promptly


----------



## Rickles

Apparently they banned a streamer as well, I don't follow streams though so I couldn't tell you who.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> They definitely banned a few people, I saw the posts with the ban emails in them. Blizzard deleted them promptly


Nope, not a single 100k+ sharder has been banned yet. If there is a banwave incoming, it hasn't happened yet. Any ban emails you have seen on forums are probably fake, or more likely actual ban emails, but from a previous ban.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Apparently they banned a streamer as well, I don't follow streams though so I couldn't tell you who.


"Mannercookie" got banned for streaming and popularizing the exploit, but nothing for the people who have just done it.

Also I think the exploit is being blown a bit out of proportion. There was a lot of debate over if the exploit even gained you anything at all vs doing greaters... at best you got 2x the drops for your time, but more likely you got the same or less. The only people who would have significantly gained from this (if at all) would be the ones on Europe who discovered it in PTR and have been doing it all season.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm glad I didn't try it nonetheless.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> which build are you running? why do you think it feels more fun? I haven't run a DH since pre-S2.


Running the UE build, feels more fun because I feel more involved, not just throw down sentries and forget about it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well it happened. No bans, but exploiters have had their seasonal characters removed, so have to completely start over.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Seems I've missed some exploitation drama in the past few days.

My gf goes back to uni sunday so I can FINALLY get some time to start this Season malarkey!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well it happened. No bans, but exploiters have had their seasonal characters removed, so have to completely start over.


It's funny how its all the top people.....while it probably doesn't matter to most, I think when you do stuff like this it lowers your ability to be trusted. Their not winners, their cheaters.....and since I know some of my friends actually went out to try this, but didn't get punished, I guess whatever but it does dent how I think of you.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It's funny how its all the top people.....while it probably doesn't matter to most, I think when you do stuff like this it lowers your ability to be trusted. Their not winners, their cheaters.....and since I know some of my friends actually went out to try this, but didn't get punished, I guess whatever but it does dent how I think of you.


Yea!! They should go suck on some lemons! I wish I had the time and less commitments to other games so I could be competitive when it comes to the clan leaderboards, just got like 10 billion things going on with project at work wrapping up, school, redoing parts of my house, and hopefully soon I can get the G-pappy to take me and my kidos out fishing.


----------



## inedenimadam

I gave up on trying the exploit simply because by the time I see a gob, its already aggo'd. I dont feel sorry for the people that got their stuff reset. Taking a glitch and making a few shards is one thing, but taking that and making it your method to win takes it too far.

I actually only know one person that successfully got the glitch to work, or at least claims to have.

Had fun last night playing with some people that I normally dont run higher grifts with. biggums hits like a truck.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It's funny how its all the top people.....while it probably doesn't matter to most, I think when you do stuff like this it lowers your ability to be trusted. Their not winners, their cheaters.....and since I know some of my friends actually went out to try this, but didn't get punished, I guess whatever but it does dent how I think of you.


I don't see anything wrong with trying it out. It's what you do after that point that matters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I gave up on trying the exploit simply because by the time I see a gob, its already aggo'd. I dont feel sorry for the people that got their stuff reset. Taking a glitch and making a few shards is one thing, but taking that and making it your method to win takes it too far.
> 
> I actually only know one person that successfully got the glitch to work, or at least claims to have.
> 
> Had fun last night playing with some people that I normally dont run higher grifts with. biggums hits like a truck.


It's kind of sad since it's pretty debatable if you even gain anything doing it. There was a guy in my clan who did the exploit for a day, then stopped... and got an ancient kridershot in a normal rift. Now he lost the legit kridershot... life lessons I guess xD.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It's funny how its all the top people.....while it probably doesn't matter to most, I think when you do stuff like this it lowers your ability to be trusted. Their not winners, their cheaters.....and since I know some of my friends actually went out to try this, but didn't get punished, I guess whatever but it does dent how I think of you.


I love you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with trying it out. It's what you do after that point that matters.
> It's kind of sad since it's pretty debatable if you even gain anything doing it. There was a guy in my clan who did the exploit for a day, then stopped... and got an ancient kridershot in a normal rift. Now he lost the legit kridershot... life lessons I guess xD.


Now once the next exploit is found, people will be less eager to "test" it out. Bravo Blizzard, no?


----------



## HeavyUser

Double Post


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It's funny how its all the top people.....while it probably doesn't matter to most, I think when you do stuff like this it lowers your ability to be trusted. Their not winners, their cheaters.....and since I know some of my friends actually went out to try this, but didn't get punished, I guess whatever but it does dent how I think of you.


*twitch* they're *twitch*

I feel better. Cheaters never prosper!


----------



## Krusher33

To do it on non-seasonal is one thing but to do it on seasonal is another matter.

Speaking of "lowering their trusts"... is there a list of who?


----------



## lemans81

Absolutely not. They are my friends and I would never share their info. I think personally it would eat at me.


----------



## sugalumps

Just done a 48gr at paragon 300, this rainment set is OP. Time to farm 600 then go for 50+ gr.


----------



## Krusher33

Didn't know they were friends. sorry.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I love you
> Now once the next exploit is found, people will be less eager to "test" it out. Bravo Blizzard, no?


Bravo Blizzard if it's a new era where they will be consistently taking action like this... more likely it's just a publicity stunt to keep people afraid of doing exploits in the future, which they will go back to ignoring.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> To do it on non-seasonal is one thing but to do it on seasonal is another matter.
> 
> Speaking of "lowering their trusts"... is there a list of who?


As far as I know either you tried it once or twice and decided against really doing it, or you got rolled back. If someone is suddenly paragon 10 instead of 400, that would be a pretty big sign







.


----------



## Krusher33

I meant like streamers but I understand. The issue with me is that I don't pay attention to who's what.

Found RoRG last night. First run of T3 bounty. Now I can move on and do some solo grifts.


----------



## Sainesk

Hrrm I wonder if something like this + convention of elements stands a chance against the bastions of will set on a UE DH (new ones cannot roll discipline any more):



Just browsing my non-season stash hoping I had a perfect Focus/Restraint left but looks like I salvaged them all before buff announcement.



Spoiler: Fire, Phys, Poison ones too (couldn't find a cold one with discipline)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hrrm I wonder if something like this + convention of elements stands a chance against the bastions of will set on a UE DH (new ones cannot roll discipline any more):


It sounds like COE ring is similar to one of the to bastions bonus overall... so if that soj >= second 50% buff, then it could work.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Even with a perfectly rolled COE (200% dmg buff), the top dmg buff you get would just be 50% top 'cause the buff's uptime is just 1/4 of the whole battle. Not mentioning in real situation the number would be way smaller as nothing guarantees there will always be enemies (Or a large group of them) when the buff is up.
Bastion is 100% buff with 100% uptime no matter how the situation is, that's somewhat twice the efficiency in theory and even a larger gaps in real gameplay (Due the the mentioned reasons above).
If there's a build that COE could compete with Bastion, I think it would be the old pal M6. You would need really good timing and optimal gear then. The idea is to build up hatred during the buff is off and dump all your rs during buff is on. That would require some badass RCR and AS thou.


----------



## Rickles

TIL:

Element damage on a Wastes barb is a waste.

The 6p bonus strictly goes based on the main hand weapon damage and it does not seem to be modified with %physical.

I tried 2 different 2h weapons with 3,400 dps, Maximus and the Heart Strike (the +30% physical) with 2 set ups, one with 56% fire damage and the other with 65% physical and the tornadoes were hitting for the same.

I also find that 2 1h weapons seem to spawn a lot more tornadoes.

My current set up is a bul kathos set for T6 rifts (neither are ancient) and 2 ancient (Sky Splitter and Azurewriath) when doing higher Grifts.

I'd say it would be a safe move for any slot to roll off elemental % while using this set up.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Even with a perfectly rolled COE (200% dmg buff), the top dmg buff you get would just be 50% top 'cause the buff's uptime is just 1/4 of the whole battle. Not mentioning in real situation the number would be way smaller as nothing guarantees there will always be enemies (Or a large group of them) when the buff is up.
> Bastion is 100% buff with 100% uptime no matter how the situation is, that's somewhat twice the efficiency in theory and even a larger gaps in real gameplay (Due the the mentioned reasons above).
> If there's a build that COE could compete with Bastion, I think it would be the old pal M6. You would need really good timing and optimal gear then. The idea is to build up hatred during the buff is off and dump all your rs during buff is on. That would require some badass RCR and AS thou.


Not all builds utilize primary skills (builders), such as Shield Bash Crusader or WW Barb. CoE would be a much better option.

CoE also scales very well the more %elemental damage you have.

While the window of CoE is 1/4 of your primary element. Having 200% burst is quite nice.

Overall I like the fact Blizz has introduced new or redesigned rings to compete with SOJ's and the like.

More choice we have the better IMO.


----------



## Krusher33

Found carnevil (sp?). Question: Are poison darts poison damage or is that just in its name and it's actually physical attack? I switched out my fire skill with the poison dart one but my runs are about the same, maybe slightly lower. I suspect it's because I have + fire damage on 1 of my gears. I don't have + physical or poison ones at the moment.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Found carnevil (sp?). Question: Are poison darts poison damage or is that just in its name and it's actually physical attack? I switched out my fire skill with the poison dart one but my runs are about the same, maybe slightly lower. I suspect it's because I have + fire damage on 1 of my gears. I don't have + physical or poison ones at the moment.


For every skill in Diablo 3, the elemental type is determined by the rune you select. Originally skills like "poison dart" and "blizzard" were all one element, but now they tend to have a few options for the sake of balance. If you select the "numbing dart" rune for example, the poison darts will scale off cold% not poison.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Found carnevil (sp?). Question: Are poison darts poison damage or is that just in its name and it's actually physical attack? I switched out my fire skill with the poison dart one but my runs are about the same, maybe slightly lower. I suspect it's because I have + fire damage on 1 of my gears. I don't have + physical or poison ones at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> For every skill in Diablo 3, the elemental type is determined by the rune you select. Originally skills like "poison dart" and "blizzard" were all one element, but now they tend to have a few options for the sake of balance. If you select the "numbing dart" rune for example, the poison darts will scale off cold% not poison.
Click to expand...

What about the multiple shots one? I don't remember it giving an element in its description? I'll check again when I get home but I don't remember it saying anything.


----------



## yahu

^all runes list the element; I believe spliter (3 darts) is poison.

BTW - Carnevil mask is only really good with the dagger of darts ceremonial knife. It can be used without it, but it is best with it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> What about the multiple shots one? I don't remember it giving an element in its description? I'll check again when I get home but I don't remember it saying anything.


It should say the element when you select a rune, above the description. I don't know if you need to select the option for something like "show advanced tooltips" in your game options.


----------



## Rickles

Unless the skill is on an item or provided by a set, then I am not so sure that %element works. Wastes set for example.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Seems I've missed some exploitation drama in the past few days.
> 
> My gf goes back to uni sunday so I can FINALLY get some time to start this Season malarkey!


Hey, are you the "eskimo" waiting to be added to the clan? Please make sure you have followed the instructions from the first post in this thread. You need to PM info to Sainesk. I keep seeing you on the list to be followed-up on but I wasn't sure who it might be.

never mind, just spoke to you in game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It's funny how its all the top people.....while it probably doesn't matter to most, I think when you do stuff like this it lowers your ability to be trusted. Their not winners, their cheaters.....and since I know some of my friends actually went out to try this, but didn't get punished, I guess whatever but it does dent how I think of you.


well I'm glad your thoughts of me are already so low!







just kidding; I'm always late to the exploit party, such as 100% gobs in halls, TMF affecting barb's ancients, etc. Oh well, this seemed like a too much work as I usually go ape-y when I find any goblin, just due to the pets having a high likelihood of aggro'ing them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Absolutely not. They are my friends and I would never share their info. I think personally it would eat at me.


I think ol' KandyKrusher meant a list of all the people that were hit, not your friends specifically. Calm down there and go get some sleep!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Well I'm finally level 70 thanks to Mike









Hopefully I'll be in the clan tomorrow...


----------



## yahu

as soon as Sainesk logs on next he'll likely add you.


----------



## Krusher33

I see that it says shoots as poison now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^all runes list the element; I believe spliter (3 darts) is poison.
> 
> BTW - Carnevil mask is only really good with the dagger of darts ceremonial knife. It can be used without it, but it is best with it.


TBH it's better than nothing. I'm just trying to improve but it's been time consuming.


----------



## sugalumps

Fastest 49 clear on leaderboard









If that was a 51 key I think I would have gotten it.


----------



## Kainn

Yet,i finally have internet again. To bad it's almost finals so I've gotta start studying, I'm coming for you suga once I get time ofc


----------



## Sainesk

Think i'll start a seasons Barb if I can make enough room to delete a non seasons one (bye leapquake barb alt, hello WW). Nothing left to do on my DH except finding better versions of items I already have (need ancient krider, better jewelry rolls mainly) and fishing for that perfect GRift.


----------



## inedenimadam

9 Hours into my adventure as a 0dps, this drops. What do I roll? Lemans suggested that I roll main damage up, and I think I should roll it off. What do you guys think? I tried messaging Twink, but he must have been AFK, or he hates me now.



And, who has seen the cow?



Got some waterblocks for my gpus coming in today, so going to likely be a light day in Diablo for me.


----------



## KuuFA

Roll off the slot and use a gift?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Roll off the slot and use a gift?


gifted for the soc on it, what do i roll?


----------



## Rickles

I'd roll off attack speed for vit myself if you are doing a zdps build. 1,000 vit is hard to pass up imo.


----------



## Sainesk

If you roll off dmg it may as well be not ancient and a waste.

I don't have access to my calc right now but you want attack speed for pet attack speed and min/max damage for solo. Either higher min/max or CD to +10% for a good solo SMK I can calculate later if someone doesn't beat me to it. Save the zDPSing for a non-ancient one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah don't roll the ancient one for zdps







. I would roll the crit damage into 10% damage.


----------



## Rickles

Is SMK viable in a dps build this season?

I know nothing about WD for S3.


----------



## lemans81

Eden we have all seen the cow....now who has received a drop from the dead horse is my question.


----------



## Krusher33

<- has not seen a cow yet


----------



## KBOMB

I haven't seen any animals this season. Except for some unicorns and teddy bears


----------



## Krusher33

Dude you just made me realize I haven't seen the unicorns and teddy bears yet. Only the treasure and bloodshard goblins.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 9 Hours into my adventure as a 0dps, this drops. What do I roll? Lemans suggested that I roll main damage up, and I think I should roll it off. What do you guys think? I tried messaging Twink, but he must have been AFK, or he hates me now.
> 
> And, who has seen the cow?
> 
> Got some waterblocks for my gpus coming in today, so going to likely be a light day in Diablo for me.


I don't hate you...I just hate your unbelievable luck!!!







Grats on the drop man. I have yet to get an smk this season. :\

I agree with everyone else though. roll an ancient to dmg not to zdps. Granted, that may literally be your only smk all season/the-rest-of-your-life (not likely given your luck, haha!). Worst case, use it with your zdps setup even as a dmg roll; the fact that it gives you perma bbv pretty much is the key.

I'm not sure when I missed this. I was at work real late last night (customer meeting went super late) and then I started pushing grifts more than I should have before I left. I might have forgot to exit completely when I left cause it was one of those "holy crap, it's 11PM!" nights. When I got home I see a text from lemans "look in clan chat at what eden found." I already knew what it was and assumed it was ancient, so that is all I needed to ask without even seeing anything "is it ancient?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Eden we have all seen the cow....now who has received a drop from the dead horse is my question.


LOL! I've never gotten anything from that damn dead horse! That cow is hilarious though, and caught us off-guard when it first popped (I think I was with download?). "what is this, and how do we kill it???"









speakin' of aminals in rifts, I've gotten the cow level twice since 2.2 (I heard they made the rate to get some of the hard to spawn rifts higher) and while it was cool to see, I was not impressed with the gold amount. Fr0sty indicated that he got more gold from that rift than from the gob vault, so they must have nerf'd the loot.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Can someone point me to a damage calculator?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 9 Hours into my adventure as a 0dps, this drops. What do I roll? Lemans suggested that I roll main damage up, and I think I should roll it off. What do you guys think? I tried messaging Twink, but he must have been AFK, or he hates me now.


I haven't done all the math since I've been busy but here's some info to get started:

-re-rolling min-max damage you can reach a maximum of ~3031.8 damage with absolute top roll on both min and the max (very hard) + you get to keep the CD.

-re-rolling CD to +10% damage will get you to 3082 damage without CD.

-re-rolling attack speed to 10% damage will get you 2907.5 damage and you get to keep CD.

The first two options look way better in my opinion since AS is good for pets and proc rates (fetish sycophants for example), just have to calculate if +50 damage > 34 CD (I'd suspect if you have high CHC/low CD then CD wins, low CHC/high CHD then damage wins).

PaulNg has an in depth WD specific calculator if you look for his posts on the D3 forums which may be able to help. For just a weapon calc for the basic info like I gave that isn't overwhelming/doesn't go in depth Quin69 has links to his calculator under his "how to reroll a weapon" youtube video.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My Monk just beat GR41 today. Quite an achievement 'cause I stopped playing Monk seriously since ROS. It was kinda easy 'cause I stacked up so many survival stats. Lucky enough Dashing Strike was so powerful








Now back to my DHs.
Edit: Just pass 42 with all kind of ridiculous affixes elite and coldsnap RG. Wow, play style really decides how a Monk perform in GR.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Think I'm starting to get the hang of this a bit more now thanks to lemans and the other guys that were on last night! Went up over 50 paragon levels hahaa


----------



## HeavyUser

Told you lvln is insanely fast


----------



## PaPaBlista

InEden im adam (whatever)"







.And, who has seen the cow?"

I've seen the cows, it's hilarious.I don't know how often they spawn and they don't make the MOOO MOOO MOOOO sound like D2,BUT the Cow level is a LIE....


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Eden we have all seen the cow....now who has received a drop from the dead horse is my question.


"Ditto"


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Can someone point me to a damage calculator?


I'll GOOGLE that for you....

http://diablodamagecalculator.com/


----------



## Noviets

Didn't get a chance to play tonight (Sorry Download)
Will be on tomorrow though, did you guys manage to beat the two-man?


----------



## rmp459

I haven't played since about a week or two after launch, continued with a level 40 DH last night and hit 51-52 and finished the game on normal.

Is it normal to get so many legendary/OJ drops on normal?

Also, whats the best way to proceed in leveling up and gearing up at this point?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I haven't played since about a week or two after launch, continued with a level 40 DH last night and hit 51-52 and finished the game on normal.
> 
> Is it normal to get so many legendary/OJ drops on normal?
> 
> Also, whats the best way to proceed in leveling up and gearing up at this point?


I'm basically in the same boat as you - It's a very different game now! You're best off applying to join the Clan and getting on TeamSpeak and getting one of the regulars to explain everything.
I went from like level 25 to 70 and 25 paragon in one evening and then up to 75 paragon the next evening playing with these guys.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I haven't played since about a week or two after launch, continued with a level 40 DH last night and hit 51-52 and finished the game on normal.
> 
> Is it normal to get so many legendary/OJ drops on normal?
> 
> Also, whats the best way to proceed in leveling up and gearing up at this point?


Switch to adventure mode. You can also run bounties, which are quests. When you complete all quests in a act you are given a cache (bag) reward.

These contain rift key fragments that are used to run rifts. Rifts are special zones with a meter you fill up by killing mobs in the zone. When the meter fills to 100%, special rift guardians spawn with the chance to drop keys used for greater rifts as well as a nice sum of blood shards used for gambling at Kadala.

Fastest way to gear would be to join one of the more seasoned players and have them rush you through content. Most of us can run content like rifts in under 3 minutes, which nets you a nice amount of legendaries over time.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


Could he talk any slower or with less purpose....just out for a sunday drive figured I might share some thoughts.

I am not saying I disagree with him, just that there was 5 minutes of content stretched into over 12 minutes.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm basically in the same boat as you - It's a very different game now! You're best off applying to join the Clan and getting on TeamSpeak and getting one of the regulars to explain everything.
> I went from like level 25 to 70 and 25 paragon in one evening and then up to 75 paragon the next evening playing with these guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Switch to adventure mode. You can also run bounties, which are quests. When you complete all quests in a act you are given a cache (bag) reward.
> 
> These contain rift key fragments that are used to run rifts. Rifts are special zones with a meter you fill up by killing mobs in the zone. When the meter fills to 100%, special rift guardians spawn with the chance to drop keys used for greater rifts as well as a nice sum of blood shards used for gambling at Kadala.
> 
> Fastest way to gear would be to join one of the more seasoned players and have them rush you through content. Most of us can run content like rifts in under 3 minutes, which nets you a nice amount of legendaries over time.


Thanks for the help


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Didn't get a chance to play tonight (Sorry Download)
> Will be on tomorrow though, did you guys manage to beat the two-man?


Eden and I strolled through a 50 to take back the top spot


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Didn't get a chance to play tonight (Sorry Download)
> Will be on tomorrow though, did you guys manage to beat the two-man?
> 
> 
> 
> Eden and I strolled through a 50 to take back the top spot
Click to expand...

WD is working out pretty good for me so far. Hit a 55 4 man a bit ago. Waterblocks I was waiting on are sitting on my desk, so not sure if I will be on tonight or not.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Fastest way to gear would be to join one of the more seasoned players and have them rush you through content. Most of us can run content like rifts in under 3 minutes, which nets you a nice amount of legendaries over time.


Unless they're all busy breaking records.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WD is working out pretty good for me so far. Hit a 55 4 man a bit ago. Waterblocks I was waiting on are sitting on my desk, so not sure if I will be on tonight or not.


I think I"m having more fun with the WD than I did with the Monk last season.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm going to have to start running T6 rifts tonight. I need deaths breath now more than anything


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'm going to have to start running T6 rifts tonight. I need deaths breath now more than anything


I want a spot! I need keystones, blues and whites, and WD drops.
I think I am going to disappoint/aggravate too many people if I dont put the SMK to good use. Still have not rolled it yet though.


----------



## yahu

^sheeyoot, roll that smk how you want! I sill use that as an example in the WD community about "that guy in our clan with 9 hours..."








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I haven't done all the math since I've been busy but here's some info to get started:
> 
> -re-rolling min-max damage you can reach a maximum of ~3031.8 damage with absolute top roll on both min and the max (very hard) + you get to keep the CD.
> -re-rolling CD to +10% damage will get you to 3082 damage without CD.
> -re-rolling attack speed to 10% damage will get you 2907.5 damage and you get to keep CD.
> 
> The first two options look way better in my opinion since AS is good for pets and proc rates (fetish sycophants for example), just have to calculate if +50 damage > 34 CD (I'd suspect if you have high CHC/low CD then CD wins, low CHC/high CHD then damage wins).
> 
> PaulNg has an in depth WD specific calculator if you look for his posts on the D3 forums which may be able to help. For just a weapon calc for the basic info like I gave that isn't overwhelming/doesn't go in depth Quin69 has links to his calculator under his "how to reroll a weapon" youtube video.


PaulNg is a gd mth wiz, and the man in general regarding WD. His write-ups are outstanding and will help you be a better player.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I'll GOOGLE that for you....
> 
> http://diablodamagecalculator.com/


figgers a good ol' boy from Kennnnntuck would "Google that for you" without using www.lmgtfy.com









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> I haven't played since about a week or two after launch, continued with a level 40 DH last night and hit 51-52 and finished the game on normal.
> 
> Is it normal to get so many legendary/OJ drops on normal?
> 
> Also, whats the best way to proceed in leveling up and gearing up at this point?


Yes @ legendary drop rate. I think I got 3 total legendary drop in al of vanilla. I refused to get MF on all my gear that would also do dmg, so my legendary gear was not inferno capable. also, they had that stupid setup in vanilla where your MF was averaged over the party or some crap. Way to go blizz!

I think others answered our other questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Could he talk any slower or with less purpose....just out for a sunday drive figured I might share some thoughts.
> 
> I am not saying I disagree with him, just that there was 5 minutes of content stretched into over 12 minutes.


Haha - that's alkaizer for you. I'm just glad he doesn't constantly "fwhip" his hair to make him over the top emo.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I'll GOOGLE that for you....
> 
> http://diablodamagecalculator.com/


I saw that calculator before I asked, just wasn't sure if it was the best one


----------



## Crazy9000

Blizzard posted an update of what their criteria were for "actioning" people from goblin exploit:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/17086218537#2

Basically:

- If you "promoted" (streamed for hours) the exploit, you got your account completely banned, which comes with the secondary effect of being removed from current and past leaderboards. I don't think this happened to many people, may have only been mannercookie.

- If you exploited, your account got rolled back to right before when the season started, or within the first hour or two of season (no level 70).

- If you tried the bug, but decided against exploiting it, nothing was done. Threshold is unclear, probably intentionally so people won't have an idea of how much they can get away with next time.


----------



## DoomDash

Have you guys seen this? Nats+Strafe hunter grift level 59.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen this? Nats+Strafe hunter grift level 59.


I generally pay little attention to DH involved accomplishments due to there inherent advantages. Being ranged and the highest single/aoe class in game.

Now, Quin69's 10 second GR55 rift guardian kill on the other hand was great. Even though it was aided with pylons.


----------



## Rickles

Really makes me want to level a DH... I can only get my barbs movement speed up to 150% and my tornadoes only crit for like 50-80 mil...


----------



## killuchen

got a beautiful ammy for my barb today







time to push 51+ solo


----------



## Rickles

I see you are using Taeguk, so I'll assume you are a whirlwind barb.

Why is %physical important? For me it didn't seem to impact the damage of tornadoes spawned by the waste set. Wouldn't fire% or lightning% (pending on your WW rune) net you more overall damage? The waste set seems to me to go strictly off the weapon damage without benefiting from any +physical.

I've tested similar damage weapons with 60+% physical and ~60% fire and noticed no difference in the damage the tornadoes do.


----------



## HeavyUser

As far as I know % physical on ww barb only benefits (pain enhancer) gem, I may be wrong though


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> As far as I know % physical on ww barb only benefits enforcer gem, I may be wrong though


You mean pain enhancer







. It would benefit battlerage: bloodshed as well... I know physical is what people are using on WW barb, but I don't know why since I haven't played Barb since S1 xD.

I Farmed the nats set last night to try out that build in the GR59 video... and I have to say it's really fun. So much so that I might completely switch to DH now...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So much so that I might completely switch to DH now...


I am using a watered down and sped up nats build for speed runs, and you hit the nail on the head, so much fun! It really is the most entertaining set that DH has ever had.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'd link my profile, but it doesn't seem to have updated







. I'm using ancient nats slayer combined with an ancient tenclip... I rolled CDR on the tenclip instead of 10% because that's what the guy who did 59 did xD. I think RoV only uses mainhand damage so it's like the old Barb EQ? If that's the case, balefire caster might be the weapon to shoot for... I don't think you need the movespeed from tenclip really.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd link my profile, but it doesn't seem to have updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm using ancient nats slayer combined with an ancient tenclip... I rolled CDR on the tenclip instead of 10% because that's what the guy who did 59 did xD. I think RoV only uses mainhand damage so it's like the old Barb EQ? If that's the case, balefire caster might be the weapon to shoot for... I don't think you need the movespeed from tenclip really.


Yeah RoV is main hand, I use the K'mar as well. I tried with an ancient calamity as off hand, but not being able to use cold to proc iceblink/bane or sacrificing the move speed from lightning rune was no bueno. Up in high grifts I could see the calamity taking over, simply because you actually dont want to move that fast except when smoke screening away.

Up to 22 helfires so far this season. Once I craft one that is not complete crap, I will rebuild for DPS, but right now having it speed based makes Keywardens and frag farming easy. I leave WW barbs in the dust in T6.

Edit:

I think profiles update when you log out.


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure which I prefer to follow - emo barb or nerdle-bird DH; granted beating a 59 with less than 1 sec might make all of us whut cream our pants.


----------



## killuchen

Yea, I'm a WW Barby. Profile here http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/killuchen-1994/hero/60727412

Add me up guys. I need more D3 friends lol


----------



## dsmwookie

How do I get an invite? I'm a 500+ paragon barb.

P.s. if any of the other guys need speed runs through rifts lmk, I've been doing them like crazy for exp.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Forgiven-1166/hero/57011005


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Yea, I'm a WW Barby. Profile here http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/killuchen-1994/hero/60727412
> 
> Add me up guys. I need more D3 friends lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> How do I get an invite? I'm a 500+ paragon barb.
> 
> P.s. if any of the other guys need speed runs through rifts lmk, I've been doing them like crazy for exp.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Forgiven-1166/hero/57011005


Instructions is in the OP.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmwookie*
> 
> How do I get an invite? I'm a 500+ paragon barb.
> 
> P.s. if any of the other guys need speed runs through rifts lmk, I've been doing them like crazy for exp.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Forgiven-1166/hero/57011005


Message the OP with your battletag.

See you in game!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Just got this today..

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/100_1433.jpg.html


----------



## yahu

^nice papa! What are the details?

*edit - sweet god-amighty, I went to dim sum today for a coworker that is heading off to another job. I can't stop eating the leftovers (it was a big party so we ordered a bit too much). Om nom nom...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Just got this today..


Nice! So we won't be seeing you around for awhile?









My wife owns a '97 Sportster 883. Yes I do get to ride it. No, when we both ride it, I do not ride the back like a...


----------



## inedenimadam

Todays hellfires:



Only usable one:


----------



## luckyduck

I just joined the OCN community. Pending request. TouchIt1066#1739


----------



## The LAN Man

Planned power outtage I'll be off for at least the next 4 hours -.-


----------



## PaPaBlista

(bammama)
iM laughing


----------



## lemans81

So helped my good friend ranger98 get his DH full EU set. He has never had a great character before or even a T6 capable. 3 hours after helping him get a text telling me he beat my solo record and I should step it up.......


----------



## Krusher33

LOL


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So helped my good friend ranger98 get his DH full EU set. He has never had a great character before or even a T6 capable. 3 hours after helping him get a text telling me he beat my solo record and I should step it up.......


Nice!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Made a barbarian for a WW build on friday, I've not got the WW gear set yet but it's already SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## inedenimadam

I changed the battery in my smoke alarm this morning.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I changed the battery in my smoke alarm this morning.


Than_-BEEP-_k You!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I changed the battery in my smoke alarm this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Than_-BEEP-_k You!
Click to expand...





Edit:

I dont know why.


----------



## lemans81

No sir....no.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> I just joined the OCN community. Pending request. TouchIt1066#1739


I don't know that I've seen you online yet (but I work a lot, and pass out a lot), so just mentioning if you haven't PM'd sainesk from the original post, please make sure you have.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I changed the battery in my smoke alarm this morning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Than_-BEEP-_k You!


Eden, you should pick up an annoy-a-tron (ThinkGeek.com) just for when Noviets is playing with a little help from his good pal Jack. That fire alarm beep was like a banshee straight to his ear hole this past weekend.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Eden, you should pick up an annoy-a-tron (ThinkGeek.com) just for when Noviets is playing with a little help from his good pal Jack. That fire alarm beep was like a banshee straight to his ear hole this past weekend.


I need to figure out the frequency response discrepancy between his sennheiser headset and typical PC speakers.


----------



## sugalumps

DAMMIT, missed a 52 grift by seconds. It was either 1 or 2 seconds, heart was racing. Current best in the season is 51.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I changed the battery in my smoke alarm this morning.


So it was you that was beeping in TS!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> DAMMIT, missed a 52 grift by seconds. It was either 1 or 2 seconds, heart was racing. Current best in the season is 51.


I farmed up a bunch of 51s-53s to run some solo with DH.

Edit to add: I wired up an old smoke detector with a switch, so that it will beep whenever I want. I then made a paper megaphone and pointed it at my PC microphone. You guys are in for a treat in TS tonight.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I farmed up a bunch of 51s-53s to run some solo with DH.
> 
> Edit to add: I wired up an old smoke detector with a switch, so that it will beep whenever I want. I then made a paper megaphone and pointed it at my PC microphone. You guys are in for a treat in TS tonight.


I'm glad I'm working early shifts at the moment so I'm not on TS when you do this!


----------



## The LAN Man

We passed a 3 man 56 and a 4 man 58 today. Newwwwww record


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> We passed a 3 man 56 and a 4 man 58 today. Newwwwww record


Nice! Guess I shouldn't have passed out early!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Hoping to break some records with you guys tomorrow


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! Guess I shouldn't have passed out early!


I think it may have been closer to "getting on earlier" for you. It was about 630A Pacific time when we did the 4-man I think. We had a 59 earlier but stinkin' Sand Shaper had his way with us. I think it took 8 - 10 minutes for him alone.


----------



## T i Joe

56's ... so easy


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*


D3 you do not. Speak on this subject you must not.

There is no try.


----------



## HeavyUser

Killing Floor 2 came out, it has been consuming me.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing Floor 2 came out, it has been consuming me.


Do or do not....there is no try.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Do or do not....there is no try.


I debated making that comment but decided it was a bit too far of a reach.


----------



## yahu

So I saw Avengers 2 tonight. I'd recommend it if you're into those movies as it was actually quite a bit better than I expected. I was worried they'd screw it up, but it was very entertaining and everyone in my group enjoyed it. I guess some critics thought it could be 20min shorter but IMO I'd rather "get my money's worth" as long as it doesn't feel like a drag.


----------



## 3m3k

I was running D3 on Win7 on 1440p qnix monitor - overclocked to 100Hz. Got another SSD for RAID0 and decided to try Win 8.1 (heard you gain 1 or 2 frames and faster boot times). I overclocked the screen once again ( running fine on other games as VSYNC caps the frames at 100 ) but D3 can only see 59 and 60Hz and game seems bit laggy from time to time. Tried with enabled and disabled SLI, reinstalling drivers, reseting game settings, but it just sees 60Hz max(original refresh rate). Would it be win 8.1? or did i miss something??


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> I was running D3 on Win7 on 1440p qnix monitor - overclocked to 100Hz. Got another SSD for RAID0 and decided to try Win 8.1 (heard you gain 1 or 2 frames and faster boot times). I overclocked the screen once again ( running fine on other games as VSYNC caps the frames at 100 ) but D3 can only see 59 and 60Hz and game seems bit laggy from time to time. Tried with enabled and disabled SLI, reinstalling drivers, reseting game settings, but it just sees 60Hz max(original refresh rate). Would it be win 8.1? or did i miss something??


You'll need this or DSR (if you have NVidia). I'm able to run [email protected] with CRU.

http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


----------



## 3m3k

What i did is I've created custom resolutions via NVCP just as previously in Win7. Is the DSR just for higher resolution rendering?


----------



## DoomDash

Rolands is good now, sweet. Not sure about SB tho.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Rolands is good now, sweet. Not sure about SB tho.


Every class now has at least two 50+ capable builds. The game is currently the most balanced I've ever seen it.

T6 is an absolute joke though. My DH can now crit for 9 bill with a single hit, and a T6 RG has 6b or less HP.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> T6 is an absolute joke though. My DH can now crit for 9 bill with a single hit, and a T6 RG has 6b or less HP.


This is true as true could be. The grind has swallowed the game whole, and the only place I find pleasure in it anymore is when I am playing in GR50+. I would giggle like a school girl if we could play story mode at the same difficulty as a 60 Greater Rift.

Idea blizzard:

Highest Solo award:

Allow player to captain a story mode game up to and including the same difficulty as he has passed in solo mode.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Shoot, I'd be happy to solo a 40+, felt like I was struggling a little on a 39


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Rolands is good now, sweet. Not sure about SB tho.


Have you thought about starting a bromance with him? Then you can come back and play.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Have you thought about starting a bromance with him? Then you can come back and play.


He's out of my league :'(.


----------



## FlawleZ

T6 is a challenge only when you first hit level 70 and you don't have gear. But honestly it could scale up to T10, wouldn't matter. The difficulty fix is grifts and I think Blizzard did a good job implementing that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> T6 is a challenge only when you first hit level 70 and you don't have gear. But honestly it could scale up to T10, wouldn't matter. The difficulty fix is grifts and I think Blizzard did a good job implementing that.


The problem is that usually by end of day1 for a new season, people are already geared to plow through T6 like it was childs play. There is no motivation to "play" anywhere other than greater rifts, because again, in a few hours after starting a toon, you are limited to only one activity to provide any level of challenge. If other parts of the game were allowed to scale like greater rifts, then there would be motivation to play through the story, and have it be an epic triumph over Diablo and his cohorts . Instead, I grind the same lvl 40-45 greater rifts, day in and day out.

T10 isnt enough...I want T50 or T80. I want a ridiculously stupid hard challenge. I want to breath a sigh of relief and accomplishment the first time my fully geared UE DH manages to fight her way to the city of Tristram through the hell that is the half mangled zombies along the roadside.

I want to die...over and over and over and over and over and over, and then rejoice at my checkpoint.

I want this because this is how I remember the early days of D1, when Inferno was an exercise in futility .

Not my video, but this is the level of grief I want to be able to select:


----------



## Rickles

I agree, they should bring back inferno


----------



## inedenimadam

I am tired of grinding for one item.

I am tired of grinding the same 15 minute timer.

Uninstalled 5/3/2015

hit me up if they fix this game.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am tired of grinding for one item.
> 
> I am tired of grinding the same 15 minute timer.
> 
> Uninstalled 5/3/2015
> 
> hit me up if they fix this game.












Just sayin.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.


I will just go ahead and unsubscribe here too, thanks!


----------



## HeavyUser

Seriously man?! Don't uninstall, just take a break


----------



## yahu

right when the records start falling.







Of course I'm just kidding!







I can see your POV Eden, and you and Crazy are absolutely correct - T6 is a joke, even for the lowly WD. As a matter of fact, I changed something on my zdps doc and ran to T6 halls of agony for a quick test. I was doing enough dmg to make progress; so much for the 'z' in 'zdps.' Hopefully you're only away temporarily.

Crazy did word his point correctly - the most balanced he has seen the game. Even though the WD can run a 50 with a couple builds (mask changes being the key really, but also the weapon for darts), good luck getting there unless you get that über-ancient drop. While ancients make it easier for all builds to get to 50, it is damn near impossible for WD to get there without some of the rarest weapons in the game, so rare in fact that a lot of people have never seen them on their account ever (in both ancient and non-ancient form). That said, it is definitely more balanced than ever before.









Apologies to download. We tried valiantly to beat the record by more than 10s but the combination of lousy rifts (density, mobs) and RG, we couldn't quite get there. We didn't have anything too hard like Saxtrix/Sand Shaper, but we got the bone king twice in a row, the updated Orlash, etc. and only saw stone singer once on a lower grift. We felt bad we couldn't get you in but we were all pretty much done after that.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> I will just go ahead and unsubscribe here too, thanks!
Click to expand...











But...but....but.....


----------



## Alex132

Anyone else finding the Multi-shot DH really just... disappointing? I know S3 has brought a lot of power to the table with Ancient legs and overall buffs to characters like the Wizard.

But... I just feel like my DH is much weaker than it used to be by comparison. I've only put about ~20 hours into my DH. LINK HERE. But... apart from WH belt + rings/amulet/Ancient Krider/better current gear... I dunno... I run out of Hatred rather fast too. Oh and get a Ramaladingdong's gift for my bow... been waiting on that for a long time....


----------



## lemans81

I am on my phone so its hard to cjeck everything but lightning isn't the element for high damage. Fire is by far the choice. Also you understand that every point of dicipline you have adds 15% damage. You can have 12 on armor, 12 on weapon, and 12 on quiver. Further you need to have bonus % to multushot on helm(as well as crit hit), boots, and quiver. Also the rings to run are restraint and focus. If you don't have them try a manald ring with dicipline and soj/convention or whatever its call ring.

Also you should be running the preparation skill that raises dicipline. You should have 75+ dicipline. This build can walk thru 35 grifts with no problem. I think you just need some tweaking.


----------



## Alex132

I thought Fire At Will passive on Multishot was the one to go for? I saw a lot of solo high-ranking DHs taking it.

also what gem for helm - now that CD seems useless... Amethyst?


----------



## lemans81

I think I use ballistics, steady aim, cull the weak, and awareness.

In lower than 45 I run a red gem for exp bonus, above diamond for cooldown on bat pet.


----------



## chris164935

I didn't have much fun playing with the UE set as well. Maybe I did not have the best supporting equipment for the build? I don't know. However, I am enjoying the Natalya's set bonuses. I'm having decent amount of fun playing in 4-player GR, although it can still get pretty boring after an hour or so. Also, the Wizard is in a decent place now. I can solo GR 40ish depending on the monsters (only ones I have trouble with are winged assassins paired with corrupt angels, anarchs, etc.).

Anyone play Witch Doctor here? Specifically, using the Jade Harvester's set? If so, how does the 6 piece bonus work? If I have a bunch of monsters that I've cast Haunt on and then activate the Soul Harvest skill, does it only trigger on monsters in the range of Soul Harvest or does every monster with damage over time effects on it get triggered? I haven't completed the set yet so I can't test this out myself, but I've been curious about it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I thought Fire At Will passive on Multishot was the one to go for? I saw a lot of solo high-ranking DHs taking it.
> 
> also what gem for helm - now that CD seems useless... Amethyst?


Hover over the name with your mouse on the in game leaderboards to see what the character looks like. If they have two hand crossbows, that means they did the solo with nats set.

The profiles you're looking at sound like they are set up for high group GRs with kridershot. When you have the kridershot, 95%+ of your damage is coming from the elemental arrow, not multishot... so it isn't worth taking the ballistics passive and using the good multishot: arsenal. With krider, you just use the lightning rune since that's the element of the best elemental arrow setup.

When you don't have a krider and meticulous bolts setup, you want to stack fire damage with multishot:arsenal, then use the ballistics passive to boost the damage of the rockets by a huge amount, and thus your total damage output.

For gem you probably don't want to use amethyst. As you get higher in greater rifts, there's no way you can survive hits anyways... so toughness is a wasted stat on gear for DH. I would use diamond when pushing records, and ruby for the XP otherwise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I didn't have much fun playing with the UE set as well. Maybe I did not have the best supporting equipment for the build? I don't know. However, I am enjoying the Natalya's set bonuses. I'm having decent amount of fun playing in 4-player GR, although it can still get pretty boring after an hour or so. Also, the Wizard is in a decent place now. I can solo GR 40ish depending on the monsters (only ones I have trouble with are winged assassins paired with corrupt angels, anarchs, etc.).
> 
> Anyone play Witch Doctor here? Specifically, using the Jade Harvester's set? If so, how does the 6 piece bonus work? If I have a bunch of monsters that I've cast Haunt on and then activate the Soul Harvest skill, does it only trigger on monsters in the range of Soul Harvest or does every monster with damage over time effects on it get triggered? I haven't completed the set yet so I can't test this out myself, but I've been curious about it.


The soul harvest will harvest the dots of the enemys you hit with it only. The general strategy was to get haunt and locust on a bunch of mobs, group them with pirana, then spirit walk into the middle of them and pop soul harvest. Now that spirit walk has been changed so you can't reduce the cooldown, jade can't harvest often enough to be a viable build







. I would stick with the 2 piece bonus instead of going for the full set now, as that can combo with a pet build (you only need 2 piece jade, lots of open slots), and does pretty nice damage if you combine with the belt that adds and extra haunt.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am tired of grinding for one item.
> 
> I am tired of grinding the same 15 minute timer.
> 
> Uninstalled 5/3/2015
> 
> hit me up if they fix this game.


You could always try hardcore mode, you definitely get more rush and relief than on softcore mode.


----------



## yahu

^I'm not sure how often it happens but I know that Eden has occasionally had bad lag that has booted him from games, so I'm not sure how viable this would be for him.

and yes lemans...it is 415A here and I'm posting. I guess I got enough "zonked out wall-running" sleep to keep me going.







Going to get a couple winks for reals now.


----------



## lemans81

lol, you are as bad as I am about going to sleep.

I found my first cow rift, Penryn came in for the last few levels, so now that is checked off my list of things I have never done. I still need to find the spectrum sword, Ashbringer, and Wand of Woh, which I have never found or even had given to me, beyond that pretty much been there and done that.


----------



## Alex132

Eh still finding DH pretty iffy, it's better but... feels like my dps/single target dmg compared to a Wizard with Tal'Rashas is a joke.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone else finding the Multi-shot DH really just... disappointing? I know S3 has brought a lot of power to the table with Ancient legs and overall buffs to characters like the Wizard.
> 
> But... I just feel like my DH is much weaker than it used to be by comparison. I've only put about ~20 hours into my DH. LINK HERE. But... apart from WH belt + rings/amulet/Ancient Krider/better current gear... I dunno... I run out of Hatred rather fast too. Oh and get a Ramaladingdong's gift for my bow... been waiting on that for a long time....


-Swap Archery to Ballistics, instead of 8% damage your rockets now get 100%

-Get rid of your bow, for UE Multishot you want an ancient crossbow with discipline (slowest attack speed/hatred spending and highest damage per hit)

-Swap Multishot Rune to Arsenal, as mentioned Fire at Will is used by Ball Lightning builds to keep focus/restraint up since they don't use Ballistics passive (so they multishot once then don't bother again for near 5 seconds)

-I'm not a fan of Valley of Death, it forces you to recast if monsters move (wasting discipline and lowering your damage output) and is dangerous in higher GRifts. If using Marked for Death solo, Contagion is the better rune since you cast once and can usually forget about it until everything on the screen is dead

-Templar is best follower for DH doing solo GRifts

-You should aim for these on items (besides dex):

CC/+Multishot on helm

CC, CHD, socket on amulet, maybe Fire element instead of dex if you're super lucky

CC, CHD, socket Focus and Restraint

+Multishot on boots

+Fire element/CC on bracers

+Multishot/CC/Discipline on Dead Man's Legacy, aim for as high legendary affix health roll % as possible so the double multishot starts sooner

+Discipline/Hatred regen on cloak

CC/CHD/RCR on Gloves

RCR/CDR on shoulders

Ancient Crossbow with Discipline/+10% Damage/socket using gift/RCR

Witching Hour with high CHD

and lastly, as tempting as it is to use your discipline to survive you can still dodge a lot of monster attacks just by sidestepping/moving. Since your current discipline determines the damage you do try to spend as little as possible.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone else finding the Multi-shot DH really just... disappointing? I know S3 has brought a lot of power to the table with Ancient legs and overall buffs to characters like the Wizard.
> 
> But... I just feel like my DH is much weaker than it used to be by comparison. I've only put about ~20 hours into my DH. LINK HERE. But... apart from WH belt + rings/amulet/Ancient Krider/better current gear... I dunno... I run out of Hatred rather fast too. Oh and get a Ramaladingdong's gift for my bow... been waiting on that for a long time....
> 
> 
> 
> -Swap Archery to Ballistics, instead of 8% damage your rockets now get 100%
> -Get rid of your bow, for UE Multishot you want an ancient crossbow with discipline (slowest attack speed/hatred spending and highest damage per hit)
> -Swap Multishot Rune to Arsenal, as mentioned Fire at Will is used by Ball Lightning builds to keep focus/restraint up since they don't use Ballistics passive (so they multishot once then don't bother again for near 5 seconds)
> -I'm not a fan of Valley of Death, it forces you to recast if monsters move (wasting discipline and lowering your damage output) and is dangerous in higher GRifts. If using Marked for Death solo, Contagion is the better rune since you cast once and can usually forget about it until everything on the screen is dead
> -Templar is best follower for DH doing solo GRifts
> 
> -You should aim for these on items (besides dex):
> CC/+Multishot on helm
> CC, CHD, socket on amulet, maybe Fire element instead of dex if you're super lucky
> CC, CHD, socket Focus and Restraint
> +Multishot on boots
> +Fire element/CC on bracers
> +Multishot/CC/Discipline on quiver, aim for as high legendary affix health roll % as possible so the double multishot starts sooner
> +Discipline/Hatred regen on chest
> CC/CHD/RCR on Gloves
> RCR on shoulders
> Ancient Crossbow with Discipline/+10% Damage/socket using gift/RCR
> Witching Hour with high CHD
> 
> and lastly, as tempting as it is to use your discipline to survive you can still dodge a lot of monster attacks just by sidestepping/moving. Since your current discipline determines the damage you do try to spend as little as possible.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Okay the check-list: (char is here, when it updates to paragon ~260 then it will be my current-ish build: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/60387649 )

Swapped Archery to Ballistics
Will try to get rid of bow, nothing better has cropped up however.
Swapped for Arsenal
Will swap Valley of Death for that then!
Yep! Got him

Out of interest, I have never, ever, ever gotten a Witching Hour - not once ever in seasonal or normals. With like 500 hours gameplay.


----------



## JTHMfreak

The only way I ever received a witching is it was given to me, and this is throughout about 800 hours of play time


----------



## chris164935

I found my first Witching Hour a couple weeks ago. Can't remember if it was from Kadala or killing monsters though. Wish I could give it to someone, since I've traded it out for Crashing Rain.

Speaking of, if you're looking for great single-target DPS, I think Natalya's set with Crashing Rain is the way to go. Not the best setup in the world (yet







), but I can do GR 40+ with it. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/34068183

Anyway, I was messing around some more with the UE set last night. Using Chakram with the Spines of Seething Hatred quiver made it a little more interesting. If you can up your attack speed (most likely by switching the a 1-handed crossbow), it's pretty good. Plus, with the bonuses from UE, it's fun. I'd spam multishot and then refill my hatred using Chakram. I've actually switched to Chakram on my Natalya's set build because it's so quick are removing the cooldown of Rain of Vengeance versus when I was using Strafe.


----------



## Mikecdm

I think eden needs to try out the solo WD leaderboards.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> -Get rid of your bow, for UE Multishot you want an ancient crossbow with discipline (slowest attack speed/hatred spending and highest damage per hit)


2h bow is more DPS then 2h crossbow with the UE multishot build







. Each multishot hits for a little less on average, but you get more of them out and end up doing more damage overall with a bow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I found my first Witching Hour a couple weeks ago. Can't remember if it was from Kadala or killing monsters though. Wish I could give it to someone, since I've traded it out for Crashing Rain.
> 
> Speaking of, if you're looking for great single-target DPS, I think Natalya's set with Crashing Rain is the way to go. Not the best setup in the world (yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but I can do GR 40+ with it. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/34068183
> 
> Anyway, I was messing around some more with the UE set last night. Using Chakram with the Spines of Seething Hatred quiver made it a little more interesting. If you can up your attack speed (most likely by switching the a 1-handed crossbow), it's pretty good. Plus, with the bonuses from UE, it's fun. I'd spam multishot and then refill my hatred using Chakram. I've actually switched to Chakram on my Natalya's set build because it's so quick are removing the cooldown of Rain of Vengeance versus when I was using Strafe.


I tried the chakram quiver with nats, but it isn't as effective as the strafe+evasive fire combo. Here's my setup, passed 2/4 of the GR 55 I tried.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/61175644

Looking at your profile, you can make a few changes to get an insane DPS increase:

-Roll vitality to CDR on gloves
-Roll vitality to CDR on nats slayer
-Use random ancient 1h in mainhand, and your nats slayer in offhand. Preferably one with CDR
-Find any nats helm, no matter the sheet DPS loss and equip
-Use any focus and restraint rings, regardless of the sheet DPS loss.
-Switch legendary gems to- bane of the trapped, zeis stone of vengeance, and then third can be either Taeguk (recommended), gogok, or bane of powerful.


----------



## chris164935

Yeah. I'm still looking for the other ring for the Focus/Restraint set (can't remember which one I have currently). I have Nat's helm but I benched it just because it took me like 50+ forgotten souls and 10+ million gold just to roll a CC of 4.5%.
Right now though, I am trying to get the last piece that I need for my barb's WW set.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

My monk passed 46 with all kind of crappy gears







start loving this majestic melee class again.
Wonder how far will he go with ancient and optimized gears.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MisterCigar-6531/hero/51161042


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I've picked up 3 Witching Hour's in total now. Last one was an ancient. Got the Carnevil and Dagger of Darts for my WD which got me to GR 41, upgraded my stone to 45 but I get destroyed almost instantly. Need to get a Countess Julia's Cameo and that will help quite a bit as I always seem to get rifts that have the arcane cutter things and they screw me over big time.


----------



## yahu

^I have countess and while I like it, I'd probably prefer a well rolled Mara's for poison. I've run a GR45 with a non-ancient DoD. I need to try and keep pushing cause I know guys have hit even higher with non-ancient.

holy fack, if I got any of the couple rifts we got last night with Crazy, lemans, FNG, and I, I could have run into the 50's! Those were epic density/elite grifts! We would have hit 59 if our luck lasted. That was with 3 x DH and me running zdps doc too. No Sader!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Man I am trying to get the staff of herding but this stupid chiltara is not dropping it. Whats the best weapon for crusader and wizard?


----------



## Noviets

Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


----------



## HeavyUser

Summer time happnd for me


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I have countess and while I like it, I'd probably prefer a well rolled Mara's for poison.


I love Mara's. There are 2 GR Guardians who can't even hurt my Wizard, since all of their attacks deal poison damage. I can literally stand next to the Choker and that new one, Hamlin (or however you spell it), and not take any damage. The Binder can hit me occasionally with some melee attacks, but the rest of its poison-based attacks don't touch me.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


I hadn't seen you in a bit, but saw you today but you went offline before I could say anything (was working previously). I haven't seen download for a couple days (unfortunately he missed out on some high runs a couple days ago; you can blame stealth for that) and I haven't seen him since. I'm not sure if you heard but it sounds like Eden uninstalled a couple days ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I love Mara's. There are 2 GR Guardians who can't even hurt my Wizard, since all of their attacks deal poison damage. I can literally stand next to the Choker and that new one, Hamlin (or however you spell it), and not take any damage. The Binder can hit me occasionally with some melee attacks, but the rest of its poison-based attacks don't touch me.


I don't think I've ever gotten a Mara's good enough to not soul. This is pretty much the first Cameo I've gotten that is worth keeping. It is nice that I don't have to worry about jailer and I'll literally stand in arcane sentry when I face some elites for the healing.







The downside is when I play zdps doc (which is less often than dmg doc) I think I can stand in arcane sentry at times.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


Working different shifts at work at the moment so not able to stay up as late









My contract ends 12th June at this place though and I don't think it'll get renewed which will mean no more 80 mile commute to work!


----------



## chris164935

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I don't think I've ever gotten a Mara's good enough to not soul. This is pretty much the first Cameo I've gotten that is worth keeping. It is nice that I don't have to worry about jailer and I'll literally stand in arcane sentry when I face some elites for the healing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The downside is when I play zdps doc (which is less often than dmg doc) I think I can stand in arcane sentry at times.


I got pretty lucky with mine. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308 No socket though. Oh, it also helps A LOT against the GR Guardian Voracity as well. But yes, I do find myself wondering why I'm dying standing in a poison pool when I play as my other characters.














Oh, the other thing I do like though is that standing in the poison pools, etc. with Mara's does cause my Death Watch Mantle to trigger like crazy.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Here's my WD: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NerdRage1988-2827/hero/46404388

Needs a but of tweaking but I'm happy with it for now. Didn't even think about the Mara amulet. I want one now.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


Finding awesome drops only to realize stash space limits will force me to salvage most of it anyway once the season is over


----------



## criznit

I have to take a small break but will be back next week (hopefully). I will be pushing my WD to 45+ and my wiz to 50 if the rifts play nice...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


I've moved from a 2300 sqf house into a 800 sqf duplex. Struggling to get situated atm. Prolly be a month before I have my gaming rig back up.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


I have been limiting myself to just playing at work. I rarely play on my days off.


----------



## Rickles

I've largely given up, not even 300 para this season... fishing for ancient bul kathos weapons just isn't doing it for me... maybe I should level something else..


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> I got pretty lucky with mine. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308 No socket though. Oh, it also helps A LOT against the GR Guardian Voracity as well. But yes, I do find myself wondering why I'm dying standing in a poison pool when I play as my other characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the other thing I do like though is that standing in the poison pools, etc. with Mara's does cause my Death Watch Mantle to trigger like crazy.


ha, nice. My Cameo is Int/10%cc/93%chd/socket, with cc being the roll. So it is nice, but I'd prefer a Mara's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Finding awesome drops only to realize stash space limits will force me to salvage most of it anyway once the season is over


looks like you're holding on to too much? Maybe you hold on to different rolls, like more vit vs more dmg, or something like that. Personally, if I find a 2nd of an item that is better than the 1st, I tend to delete the 1st. Especially when I get closer to season end. As mentioned, there might be those times where I hold onto 2, such as shoulders or chest for a different skill % roll as an example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have been limiting myself to just playing at work. I rarely play on my days off.


first world problems; it's a tough life but I'm glad you're taking one for the team...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I've largely given up, not even 300 para this season... fishing for ancient bul kathos weapons just isn't doing it for me... maybe I should level something else..


do eet! I know FNG just got surprised by how well his DH did the other night up to GR59. I had a lot of fun with barb last season. If I could ever get some gd drops I'd happily jump off my stupid WD.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Here's my WD: http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/NerdRage1988-2827/hero/46404388
> 
> Needs a but of tweaking but I'm happy with it for now. Didn't even think about the Mara amulet. I want one now.


holy crap, I'm jealous of your DoD. :\ I just dinged 600 and I have gotten 2 non ancient, and only 1 was worth keeping. I need to roll along with my son's character some more and see if I can't get lucky off of one of his drops.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> looks like you're holding on to too much?


I keep "important" variatons like CDR ring vs CD ring etc. I'll throw some of those items on followers but salvaging SMKs, Calamitys, Witching Hours and such make me cringe.

One of CDR or RCR Marauder set will have to go for Nats/UE for example. Can't hold on to sets that may be buffed/best in slot down the road. Bye bye Vyr's since Firebird, Tal Rasha and Magnum Opus are better, same with Helltooth, Shadow's, Might etc.

3 seasons of new items/gems, no extra storage


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I keep "important" variatons like CDR ring vs CD ring etc. I'll throw some of those items on followers but salvaging SMKs, Calamitys, Witching Hours and such make me cringe.
> 
> One of CDR or RCR Marauder set will have to go for Nats/UE for example. Can't hold on to sets that may be buffed/best in slot down the road. Bye bye Vyr's since Firebird, Tal Rasha and Magnum Opus are better, same with Helltooth, Shadow's, Might etc.
> 
> 3 seasons of new items/gems, no extra storage


I'd throw out anything that's not currently usable. There's endless possibilities for what the next patch can do, no sense keeping stuff "just in case"... especially since you can just play seasons if you don't have any gear that works with a new patch.

I typically fill my stash up with crap, and salvage the worst items as I find new ones... that way it sorts itself. I don't make mule characters anymore, so no matter what the item is, if it's the worst thing in my stash it's got to go.


----------



## yahu

I actually left some stuff in stash after S2 and when I didn't want it I opted to delete it. trial keys up the wazoo, and enough gems to make a few "grillz" for Lil' Wayne and his entire posse.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I actually left some stuff in stash after S2 and when I didn't want it I opted to delete it. trial keys up the wazoo, and enough gems to make a few "grillz" for Lil' Wayne and his entire posse.


That reminds me, I never did end up reclaiming my S2 stash lol. Just took a few items out when I needed them between seasons.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Finally got out of the thirties today and actually passed a 43 without too much trouble, about time


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Finally got out of the thirties today and actually passed a 43 without too much trouble, about time


Congrats man, I just can't plow through trash rift after trash rift or I will end up the way of doom and eden.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Finally got out of the thirties today and actually passed a 43 without too much trouble, about time
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man, I just can't plow through trash rift after trash rift or I will end up the way of doom and eden.
Click to expand...

Speaking of rifts... leveling up lower-tier gems and doing like 50 low-level trials and then the rifts is so freaking tedious.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Speaking of rifts... leveling up lower-tier gems and doing like 50 low-level trials and then the rifts is so freaking tedious.


I usually don't bother making low rifts, and just do them all on a more interesting rift. I would say the ideal one is you pass in 10 mins average... so you cut it close on a bad rift, and fly through on the few good ones.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Too busy, landscaping and Harley flipp'in I'm just to tired at the end of the day. will have a 77 Sport for sale in a few days it is fresh ready to ride, new tires, oil, paint and polish everything... good way to get away from the old lady this summer hit me up if you're in the market. Pictures coming soon.....








I'll be buying another when I get done with this one. that's what I do....


----------



## Demented

I've been on a little, but seem to want to punish myself by playing a totally solo character. It started as just until level 70,but now I'm para 232,and somewhat enjoying the grind. Also created a DH, and using the gem of ease got her to 51 I think.

For me I find it more challenging solo, tho I've never created a toon at the same exact time as others and leveled in a group that way. When I play with really high level players it tends to be boring for me because I'm not really helping in anyway. I mean, it's fun on the team and all, and the loot, xp and gold is great, but there's no challenge.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I've been on a little, but seem to want to punish myself by playing a totally solo character. It started as just until level 70,but now I'm para 232,and somewhat enjoying the grind. Also created a DH, and using the gem of ease got her to 51 I think.
> 
> For me I find it more challenging solo, tho I've never created a toon at the same exact time as others and leveled in a group that way. When I play with really high level players it tends to be boring for me because I'm not really helping in anyway. I mean, it's fun on the team and all, and the loot, xp and gold is great, but there's no challenge.


Continuing to challenge yourself is the most important part of enjoying D3 IMO. One problem with groups is that T6 is so insanely easy that if one player is running a good T6 build, you probably have to change spec yourself just to run behind at a decent pace.

I mean T6 is about GR25, and when you can do this to higher ones, there's just no hope for a build that can't run fast enough to clear a rift in under 3 mins.


----------



## chris164935

So, I'm looking for a little advice. I just picked up a Convention of the Elements ring with 490 Intelligence, 33% Critical Hit Damage, 5.5 Critical Hit Chance, and 199% Damage Increase for each element. I'm wondering if I should replace my Focus/Restraint setup with that ring and a decent Stone of Jordan that I have (20% Arcane Damage, 460 Intelligence, 433 Vitality, 28% Elite Damage)... I'd probably end up losing one of my gems though...

Here's my Wizard's profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris164935*
> 
> So, I'm looking for a little advice. I just picked up a Convention of the Elements ring with 490 Intelligence, 33% Critical Hit Damage, 5.5 Critical Hit Chance, and 199% Damage Increase for each element. I'm wondering if I should replace my Focus/Restraint setup with that ring and a decent Stone of Jordan that I have (20% Arcane Damage, 460 Intelligence, 433 Vitality, 28% Elite Damage)... I'd probably end up losing one of my gems though...
> 
> Here's my Wizard's profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/chris164935-1461/hero/12894308


Focus and restraint is still significantly better. I would just keep an eye out for a better focus/restraint.. for wizard the ideal ones would have 2/3 crit chance, crit damage, attack speed, then you roll the intelligence off for the missing one. This is nice because if you are in a party and the Demon hunter finds one they don't want, you can use it since you roll the main stat off anyways.


----------



## PaPaBlista

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/100_1469.jpg.html

more comming soon


----------



## PaPaBlista

IRON HEAD


----------



## hyujmn

Got into the top 500 leaderboards nonseasons tonight! Cleared a 57 with 2 DH and a WD.

Haven't had this much fun on D3 in a long time


----------



## The LAN Man

Back on top of our two man leaderboard now just have to get on top of the 4 man again


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


I was Grinding for gear and solo lvls in GR. Now im gearing other toons and only shooting for 60+ in teams.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Where is everyone? Last few days I've logged in to crickets.


I've been beating your 2 man records =P


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've been beating your 2 man records =P


d Dont make me switch to DH and team up with him


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> d Dont make me switch to DH and team up with him


Can't top the twink DL combo


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Can't top the twink DL combo


I can ?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> I was Grinding for gear and solo lvls in GR. Now im gearing other toons and only shooting for 60+ in teams.


no one was wondering where you were because you're not in our clan.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've been beating your 2 man records =P


I've reached out to Noviets when I see him online (as recently as this past weekend) and hadn't gotten a response.







Granted, he may have reached out to me when I'm afk and I didn't reply to him.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Can't top the twink DL combo


Woop-woop!







If we could just line up a nice grift + guardian, but ain't that the case for us all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Congrats man, I just can't plow through trash rift after trash rift or I will end up the way of doom and eden.


With my solo build I've run a 45 once, a 46 once, and a 47 once. I haven't run higher yet as I just haven't sat down and taken the time. None of the combos have been great, certainly nothing like those amazing back-to-backs we had with Crazy and FNG last week.









BTW - does anyone else get major lag on this site at times? I'm not sure if it is some browser leak or if some of the ads kick the site in tha nutz. It isn't 100% of the time, whatever it is.


----------



## lemans81

Not that it means much but managed to beat a 46 solo DH.....lol 5th place even in the clan. I am honestly not sure how much longer I will play the season, because there was absolutely no one on sans twinkle for about 20 minutes. I hate solo play, and I am not going to leave the clan, so probably just dial back hours.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not that it means much but managed to beat a 46 solo DH.....lol 5th place even in the clan. I am honestly not sure how much longer I will play the season, because there was absolutely no one on sans twinkle for about 20 minutes. I hate solo play, and I am not going to leave the clan, so probably just dial back hours.


Nice, that means you could set your goal to a 50 by end of season. I'd play with you guys more, but I have a ton of stuff to do if I want to be ready for leaderboards at end of season .


----------



## lemans81

Again, grinding solo(my only option) not fun. I really feel like this season should be coming to a close in the next 30 days. I can pull 47 keys on my DH, but sans an ancient Krider I don't see my multishot build going much further, unless I just get lucky and have an awesome couple of rifts. I really hope the talk about another expansion pack coming is true, otherwise new gear or not I forsee that seasons alone are not going to bring much long term stability to the game.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Again, grinding solo(my only option) not fun. I really feel like this season should be coming to a close in the next 30 days. I can pull 47 keys on my DH, but sans an ancient Krider I don't see my multishot build going much further, unless I just get lucky and have an awesome couple of rifts. I really hope the talk about another expansion pack coming is true, otherwise new gear or not I forsee that seasons alone are not going to bring much long term stability to the game.


Yeah unfortunately the end game for DH relying heavily on an extremely rare item isn't the best choice but I'm still rolling for that thing


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not that it means much but managed to beat a 46 solo DH.....lol 5th place even in the clan. I am honestly not sure how much longer I will play the season, because there was absolutely no one on sans twinkle for about 20 minutes. I hate solo play, and I am not going to leave the clan, so probably just dial back hours.


My English time zone means I too do not get much team play








Playing on my own I can manage like one bounty or one rift/grift and then I'm bored and quit lol


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not that it means much but managed to beat a 46 solo DH.....lol 5th place even in the clan. I am honestly not sure how much longer I will play the season, because there was absolutely no one on sans twinkle for about 20 minutes. I hate solo play, and I am not going to leave the clan, so probably just dial back hours.


Yah, I feel bad but I needs tha sleep on occasion (fuggin' patch day is already off to a helluva start...). I think you have the right idea though - pump the brakes and like I was saying last night, we should plan on days/times to be online. toward the beginning of the week I'm usually recovering from too little sleep on the weekends but toward the end of the week I start saying "meh, twatever" and going more for the all-nighters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the end game for DH relying heavily on an extremely rare item isn't the best choice but I'm still rolling for that thing


:waaah, waaah, waaah...I'm the most OP class and can't get my extremely rare item..." Try WD if you want something to whine about.







I'd seriously switch classes if I wasn't determined to get a gd ancient SMK or even better, DoD (two this season, only one of which had decent stats for being a non-ancient).


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> My English time zone means I too do not get much team play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing on my own I can manage like one bounty or one rift/grift and then I'm bored and quit lol


I mean we're on closer time schedules than most of the other people here just send me a message if you see me on and I'm more than happy to run stuff

Feel free to add me we're closer in time zone than
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Yah, I feel bad but I needs tha sleep on occasion (fuggin' patch day is already off to a helluva start...). I think you have the right idea though - pump the brakes and like I was saying last night, we should plan on days/times to be online. toward the beginning of the week I'm usually recovering from too little sleep on the weekends but toward the end of the week I start saying "meh, twatever" and going more for the all-nighters.
> :waaah, waaah, waaah...I'm the most OP class and can't get my extremely rare item..." Try WD if you want something to whine about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd seriously switch classes if I wasn't determined to get a gd ancient SMK or even better, DoD (two this season, only one of which had decent stats for being a non-ancient).


Hey man I love my OP class. Hittin like a truck all day


----------



## HeavyUser

Ladder resets May 26th


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Ladder resets May 26th


Just checked, doesn't say that anywhere







. Earliest it should end is July.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Ladder resets May 26th


Proof or I will have to ban you and all your progeny.


----------



## HeavyUser

Babies


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Babies


For Diablo 2...


----------



## HeavyUser

whoops wrong thread


----------



## lemans81

At least we still have the epic pm heavy.


----------



## HeavyUser

Yea, I definitely fudged that one up


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Day 10k th
Still no ancient FD


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Day 10k th
> Still no ancient FD


Day ∞, still no WH.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Day ∞, still no WH.


120K Blood shards. still no ancient Krider


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Day ∞, still no WH.
> 
> 
> 
> 120K Blood shards. still no ancient Krider
Click to expand...

I got an ancient Krider recently - too bad it was really crap.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Still patiently waiting for a Starmetal Kukri and Belt of Transcendence.


----------



## Alex132

As a DH or Wiz, which one would be better?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








edit- makes sense for the white potion, as I wouldn't really be in a situation to need 2 multi-shots off while below 50% health rather than the extra toughness.

Also what to re-roll? Just got my first WH from Kadala:


----------



## Mr.Cigar

AR to stat.
WH started to fall from sky since 2.2 for me. Too much WH, too much!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> AR to stat.
> WH started to fall from sky since 2.2 for me. Too much WH, too much!


AR to Dex?

This is my first WH ever, ever, ever, ever, ever


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> AR to Dex?
> 
> This is my first WH ever, ever, ever, ever, ever


You're dead if you get hit regardless of how much resist you acquire. Go big or go home, basically.


----------



## Alex132

Cool, that helped me break the 2mil damage mark


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Cool, that helped me break the 2mil damage mark


Nice.


----------



## Penryn

Yea I started backing off on play time since the uses for my sader are limited. So if anyone needs me just message me on battle.net or something. Penryn#1859


----------



## rgrwng

been trying to finish watercooling my pc, but running into leaks left and right. been trying to finish so i can get back into D3. i do not think anyone's missed me , though. lots of shipping delays for parts, as well.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Yea I started backing off on play time since the uses for my sader are limited. So if anyone needs me just message me on battle.net or something. Penryn#1859


Hey! Penryn returns, some of OMPT dislike that you introduced me to anime


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Anyone online wanna help me grind for some gear for my WW Barb?









Edit: owp looks like planned maintenance


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not that it means much but managed to beat a 46 solo DH.....lol 5th place even in the clan. I am honestly not sure how much longer I will play the season, because there was absolutely no one on sans twinkle for about 20 minutes. I hate solo play, and I am not going to leave the clan, so probably just dial back hours.


I kind of enjoy playing less, I feel more drive to play well, and it's not so monotonous, plus hardly anyone is on this season


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not that it means much but managed to beat a 46 solo DH.....lol 5th place even in the clan. I am honestly not sure how much longer I will play the season, because there was absolutely no one on sans twinkle for about 20 minutes. I hate solo play, and I am not going to leave the clan, so probably just dial back hours.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of enjoy playing less, I feel more drive to play well, and it's not so monotonous, plus hardly anyone is on this season
Click to expand...

.......

..........

You sir missed the first 3 weeks and then were fully geared in 5 hours....it takes me 5x that long just to gear.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> .......
> 
> ..........
> 
> You sir missed the first 3 weeks and then were fully geared in 5 hours....it takes me 5x that long just to gear.


Touché!


----------



## Alex132

tbh I think if you find your ideal gear too quickly D3 becomes boring too fast.

Searching for only 1 item is probably the worst though.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey! Penryn returns, some of OMPT dislike that you introduced me to anime


Haha oh do they now? Maybe I should come visit and lay down the law.


----------



## Alex132

Doooiittt


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> tbh I think if you find your ideal gear too quickly D3 becomes boring too fast.
> 
> Searching for only 1 item is probably the worst though.


Really though, people who play 16 hours a day and bot the other 8 still have gear they can improve. The only two items I feel like I won't improve by the end of the season are my gloves and belt, and I'm P700+, solidly in the top50 solo DH.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> tbh I think if you find your ideal gear too quickly D3 becomes boring too fast.
> 
> Searching for only 1 item is probably the worst though.
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, people who play 16 hours a day and bot the other 8 still have gear they can improve. The only two items I feel like I won't improve by the end of the season are my gloves and belt, and I'm P700+, solidly in the top50 solo DH.
Click to expand...

What kind of spells do I want to take for Nats set?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What kind of spells do I want to take for Nats set?


Rain of vengeance, strafe, and evasive fire are the ones you need. You constantly strafe and evasive fire as much as possible... then use RoV whenever it's ready. Stampede is the best RoV rune for solo, and I use it in groups too as long as they don't mind the knockback.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What kind of spells do I want to take for Nats set?
> 
> 
> 
> Rain of vengeance, strafe, and evasive fire are the ones you need. You constantly strafe and evasive fire as much as possible... then use RoV whenever it's ready. Stampede is the best RoV rune for solo, and I use it in groups too as long as they don't mind the knockback.
Click to expand...

link your profile plzarino?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> link your profile plzarino?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/61175644


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> link your profile plzarino?
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/61175644
Click to expand...

I don't get your 672 DPS off-hand


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't get your 672 DPS off-hand


cooldown reduction fire % area damage. Since most of your damage is coming from the main hand the secondary doesn't really matter but the cooldown is very important to nats build


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just got a 16% cold dmg APD bracer and it brought me (monk) from 46 wall to easy 47








Full ancient set OMG can't wait (And might can never have them as well lol).


----------



## Alex132

Anyone have any idea what this is?



edit - 3 year D3 anniversary (15/5/2012)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> cooldown reduction fire % area damage. Since most of your damage is coming from the main hand the secondary doesn't really matter but the cooldown is very important to nats build


More specifically, Rain of Vengeance only looks at your main hand weapon when calculating weapon damage. Strafe and evasive fire alternate hands, but they do so little damage compared to RoV it is not even worth thinking about.

Hitting 46% cooldown gives you about 25% more RoV casts, so that's pretty much a must. This requires 10% in paragon and both weapons, and 8% on gloves and shoulders. If you miss any cooldown on an item, you need a ring with main stat rolled to CDR so you can still hit 46%.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone have any idea what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> edit - 3 year D3 anniversary (15/5/2012)


From what I heard, it's a level you can find by killing a cow called Herald of the Queen with extra xp/drop rates and a bunch of chests (somewhere along the lines of 15 white 5 resp). This is the actual video (hidden easter egg) on the D3 site



Spoiler: you can find it by



clicking on the skull with blue eyes at the top of the page that usually just turns eyes off and on


----------



## HeavyUser

Whhaaaaaat, this should be interesting

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19083832/debunking-the-cowspiracy-5-14-2015


----------



## yahu

Sounds like enough to keep lemans going? hmm, maybe not.







I suppose the random cow found in the spider queen dessert bounty was a sign of the cowpocalypse? I gots me some meetings then I'm gunna try to get me some cow love. Wait, that sounds wrong. Someone edit that out for me?


----------



## Shiftstealth

They need to just quit toying with us, and give us the cow level already.


----------



## slickwilly

The Cow level exists, I have seen it and killed many cows there.

it was a rift level for me.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I've also been to the cow level. Was on a few weeks ago with my friend (not playing in a party) and it popped up. Told my friend and he said I was lying but I wasn't. I received a hell of a lot of experience after killing everything.


----------



## yahu

the cow rift has been around for a while, but it was super rare (there have been youtube videos of it). with 2.2 they made it come up more often, and I've hit it at least 3 times in S3, and lemans was also able to cross it off his bucket list recently, and then had it hit again a couple days ago

I can't remember if it was posted but there is a video of a guy leveling 1 - 70 in a little over 1min in a 4p cow rift. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Within an hour of playing, Lemans and I were in the cow level


----------



## lemans81

Cow tippin is fun. 9 resplendent chests and a dozen normal chests. Tons of mats and fun.

Btw this is not a rift....totally random portal.


----------



## yahu

now the question is will you blast it ad nauseam until you don't want to play anymore?


----------



## HeavyUser

I've been there as well, but it looks like cows are taking over now? I'm eager to get on tonight and see what it's all about.


----------



## lemans81

The cow rift is NOT the special cow level. I will probably hit this a bunch because of so many resplendent chests.


----------



## yahu

^there's the addict we all know and love! <3


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> The cow rift is NOT the special cow level. I will probably hit this a bunch because of so many resplendent chests.


You're gonna hate me, I just finished 2 more cow portals. They just keep showing up, that's 3 today so far in less than 3 hrs of playing, but can I get a witching hour? NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^there's the addict we all know and love! <3


'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it
And I'd rather stay and play
'Cause I'm long, and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the

Is there anything Sir MixAlot can't teach us?

Please see me on TS if you are sprung on the cat.


----------



## yahu

"Don't pet the cat, if you just met the cat...If you sprung on the cat...you might as well eat the cat!"

required listening up in hurr. Just axe crazy.


----------



## lemans81

Now you can kill cows and be schooled.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think the cow buff was a misteak. They cud have given us moore droprate in the cow level to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Alex132

cow buff? Do you mean the effect? As far as I know it doesn't buff anything.


----------



## Mikecdm

It buffs the time wasted looking for cows


----------



## yahu

^yah, no doubt; did more than 10 bounty runs and finally found one. BULLsheeit. har har!


----------



## chris164935

I read that you portal to any location and clear it out. Then, the exact next place you portal to will have the cow guy or whatever there somewhere... Can't confirm it though as I've been stuck at work and haven't had time to play yet...


----------



## yahu

it is a small-ish level with a bunch o' cows, similar to the cow rift. you fight the cow queen, who is like a RG and there is also a quest dude to talk to where untimed (as far as I could tell) waves of cows came at you, like 3 or 4, and then you get 4 chests (or at least I did) that pop in, like the small cursed chest-type events.


----------



## Crazy9000

The main problem is rifts have 2x the drop rate of adventure mode, and running greater rifts quickly at the right level can get even more legendary/hour then T6 rifts. I don't see any reason to run the cow level more then once to see what it's like







.

The rare cow rift on the other hand, is good XP and well worth the full 10 level clear.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> "Don't pet the cat, if you just met the cat...If you sprung on the cat...you might as well eat the cat!"
> 
> required listening up in hurr. Just axe crazy.












I love cat's. they taste like chicken....


----------



## Sainesk

I was mildly amused with the disclaimer that shows up when the portal opens, though a cow transmog reward or something would have been nice.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

After like 2 weeks dedicated to Monk and still no single piece of ancient for any slot0 dropped, I decided to comeback to DH and got overwhelmed by how powerful DH is. Went straight from 45 to 50 without any trouble. ROV DH seems to have nearly no weakness, she can take on any kind of affixes and the way she massacred the Guardian was truly amazing lol.
Gems was sitting at 25 and belt is only 3k4%, even more amazing.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> After like 2 weeks dedicated to Monk and still no single piece of ancient for any slot0 dropped, I decided to comeback to DH and got overwhelmed by how powerful DH is. Went straight from 45 to 50 without any trouble. ROV DH seems to have nearly no weakness, she can take on any kind of affixes and the way she massacred the Guardian was truly amazing lol.
> Gems was sitting at 25 and belt is only 3k4%, even more amazing.


And I have yet to find any decent Nat set after ~70 hours of gameplay









Still running a pretty good Unhallowed set... which is great for T6 Rifts and all... but grifts with it suck.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Unhallowed is amazing for team up. Its RNG anyway, once it feels like to drop on you, it will come raining down








My current plan right now is getting full ancient UE and NAT. But first of all, a 4k% crashing rain would be amazing.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Unhallowed is amazing for team up. Its RNG anyway, once it feels like to drop on you, it will come raining down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current plan right now is getting full ancient UE and NAT. But first of all, a 4k% crashing rain would be amazing.


Just tried Nats set, goddamn that CC is required


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And I have yet to find any decent Nat set after ~70 hours of gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running a pretty good Unhallowed set... which is great for T6 Rifts and all... but grifts with it suck.


I have 500 hrs on my DH and have yet to find a usable Nat's Slayer


----------



## Alex132

The whirlwind effect's damange is larger than the actual size of the whirlwind









Getting Saxtris in a corridor grift is awful


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I have 500 hrs on my DH and have yet to find a usable Nat's Slayer


Only mainhand needs damage, so ancient calamity mainhand could work too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The whirlwind effect's damange is larger than the actual size of the whirlwind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Saxtris in a corridor grift is awful


The tornado hitbox is equal to the top of the tornado, not the bottom like you'd expect.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> I have 500 hrs on my DH and have yet to find a usable Nat's Slayer
> 
> 
> 
> Only mainhand needs damage, so ancient calamity mainhand could work too.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The whirlwind effect's damange is larger than the actual size of the whirlwind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Saxtris in a corridor grift is awful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tornado hitbox is equal to the top of the tornado, not the bottom like you'd expect.
Click to expand...

or a balefire caster if you can't find an ancient calamity or nats slayer, unfortunately for all 3 weapons all the ancients I have found have been terrible.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just tried Nats set, goddamn that CC is required


You mean Crit Chance or Crowd Control.
If it's crowd control then just use stampede for solo, the knockback alone is enough to keep you away from nearly all kind of trouble. The key point of N6 is just getting used to the rhythm of the gameplay. basically you will want to constant strafe and evasive fire every 1 sec, ROV whenever possible and that's it!
Really this build is amazing and probably has the highest survivability. The only counterpart could be MS with the seasonal DML which non-seasonal player doesn't have access to right now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> or a balefire caster if you can't find an ancient calamity or nats slayer, unfortunately for all 3 weapons all the ancients I have found have been terrible.


Balefire caster can't get both 10% damage and 10% cooldown, so it's not really a good weapon for mainhand







.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

RNG is so funny. I get all kind of rarest item and have spent thousand shards looking for some not very rare items and got almost nothing, e.g: Ancient Parthan Defender, ~4k Crashing rain belt. And I'm talking about the non-ancient version.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> RNG is so funny. I get all kind of rarest item and have spent thousand shards looking for some not very rare items and got almost nothing, e.g: Ancient Parthan Defender, ~4k Crashing rain belt. And I'm talking about the non-ancient version.


RNG dropped tons of the belts you use with Nat's set when I first started, now that I want one I can't get one at all.

But hey, I get at least 100 Thunder God's Vigors a day


----------



## Cryosis00

I stopped playing. Will wait for next season.

Started playing ROS on the PS4 again with my brother. Feeling like Pizza the Hut (Spaceballs) while lounging on a couch just is too good to pass up.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Can't wait 'til I get better gear


----------



## Rickles

I got a kridershot (2.6k damage no gift) with about 10 hours played for DH. Still have yet to complete a set, I think I have 3p of marauders :S

It's a nice change from my barb, but this season is starting to feel long in the tooth. I hope next season they really bring some more things to do...


----------



## hyujmn

You'll be amazed at how far just a basic kridershot can take you. I've cleared a 53 2man, 57 3man and 58 4man with a crappy non ancient kridershot with 2700dps.


----------



## lemans81

Ok daredevil cleared should be on tonight. If you need to know when just ask twink to give you a heads up 10 minutes before he logs for the night.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Can't wait 'til I get better gear


46% CDR lets you get one RoV per 3 evasive fire shots, so that's what you want to hit. You might be able to do it now if you stashed a worse pair of nats gloves that lets you roll CDR on them... the rest of your gear could get max rolls with a little more time at the enchantress. As your probably starting to realize around 50, you're going to get 1 shot by everything, so toughness rolls are kind of a waste on gear that could roll something else... this means the ideal roll for a nats armor would be dex, hatred regen, RoV, so keep an eye out.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> or a balefire caster if you can't find an ancient calamity or nats slayer, unfortunately for all 3 weapons all the ancients I have found have been terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Balefire caster can't get both 10% damage and 10% cooldown, so it's not really a good weapon for mainhand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I don't disagree but if he happens to find one its better then nothing, considering i've found like 10 of the dam things ancient and 0 of nats and calamity.


----------



## Kainn

Has anyone been on tonight and noticed my toon spamming? Just got an email about spamming and getting a hour mute on my account...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 46% CDR lets you get one RoV per 3 evasive fire shots, so that's what you want to hit. You might be able to do it now if you stashed a worse pair of nats gloves that lets you roll CDR on them... the rest of your gear could get max rolls with a little more time at the enchantress. As your probably starting to realize around 50, you're going to get 1 shot by everything, so toughness rolls are kind of a waste on gear that could roll something else... this means the ideal roll for a nats armor would be dex, hatred regen, RoV, so keep an eye out.


Yeah CDR is exactly what I should be aiming for but still no such gloves dropped for me. Also a skelly shoulder with both ROV and CDR would definitely help a ton.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Has anyone been on tonight and noticed my toon spamming? Just got an email about spamming and getting a hour mute on my account...


Well turns out my account got banned.. filled out an appeal, but i guess i won't be on for a while..


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Well turns out my account got banned.. filled out an appeal, but i guess i won't be on for a while..


Probably a good time to scan your computer...


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Probably a good time to scan your computer...


I did.. Malware bytes premium, webroot, Kaspersky, and a panda scan, nothing. I've changed all my passwords though .


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I did.. Malware bytes premium, webroot, Kaspersky, and a panda scan, nothing. I've changed all my passwords though .


The only way this can happen is if you (or someone in your house) downloaded a bot or hack with a keylogger that stole your account name/password, or if you were signed up for some 3rd party forum with same email/password, and it got hacked. Unfortunately the latter is quite common, often without them even realizing it or warning members.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I did.. Malware bytes premium, webroot, Kaspersky, and a panda scan, nothing. I've changed all my passwords though .
> 
> 
> 
> The only way this can happen is if you (or someone in your house) downloaded a bot or hack with a keylogger that stole your account name/password, or if you were signed up for some *3rd party forum with same email/password, and it got hacked. Unfortunately the latter is quite common, often without them even realizing it or warning members.*
Click to expand...

This is how it happened for me, both SC2 and LoL.

Got an authenticator (mobile app) on my Bnet account now (needed one for the auction house anyway) and league is eugh, w/e crap game.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This is how it happened for me, both SC2 and LoL.
> 
> Got an authenticator (mobile app) on my Bnet account now (needed one for the auction house anyway) and league is eugh, w/e crap game.


yeah, i'm sure that's what happened, granted I don't recall using the same password on other sites, got it fixed anyway...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I stopped playing. Will wait for next season.
> 
> Started playing ROS on the PS4 again with my brother. Feeling like Pizza the Hut (Spaceballs) while lounging on a couch just is too good to pass up.


That's how I play this game (and why I'm online a lot during the weekends and sometimes the middle of the night, with bits of wall-running involved). I hook my PC up to my projector so D3 is on a 10' + wall.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok daredevil cleared should be on tonight. If you need to know when just ask twink to give you a heads up 10 minutes before he logs for the night.


This seriously made me lol. WTH is up with that?! I feel bad, but seriously, its you and not me!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Well turns out my account got banned.. filled out an appeal, but i guess i won't be on for a while..


dude, that sucks! Sounds like you got it taken care of, but what a load of crap. I've used the authenticator since starting the account, so hopefully I'm good. I think I duplicated login info on sites early on but can't recall. I haven't seen you spamming that I've ever seen but most of the time I might be half paying attention while at work, or watching TV, etc. My kid's account/his buddy account don't have authenticator (I wish they allowed more than one acct per phone) but their info isn't used anywhere else to my knowledge.

So I fired up a barb last weekend. *** over. within 11 hours I had run GR41 on my first attempt without using BK. ultimately my WD goes higher (granted I'm sure I could play the barb better) but the barb is so friggin' fast in clearing. I'll probably fire up a DH at some point and get even more pissed at how OP some of these toons are.









What pisses me off is that blizz is talking about killing Tik mask lockdown. C'mon blizz, at least let WD play as support FFS!


----------



## Alex132

I only seem to manage Grift 44 with Multishot DH. Having 200-300ms really doesn't help, a lot of my multishots when kiting will lag enough that when I kite backwards the mulishot fires backwards too









RoV still is really iffy for me. Multishot seems to be doing more.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Been playing with 250-300ms since day one. Yeah I can tell that's one hell of a struggle.
I've heard seasonal players said MS is a thing of GR55+ or so, I myself managed to beat GR47 with non-season MS though. Obviously better than slowball (Which is instant quit when there's reflection dmg).
I'm also farming for some upgrade, mostly rcr for MS build. And a chakram quiver, will report back if I somehow manage to proceed higher rift with this build.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Been playing with 250-300ms since day one. Yeah I can tell that's one hell of a struggle.
> I've heard seasonal players said MS is a thing of GR55+ or so, I myself managed to beat GR47 with non-season MS though. Obviously better than slowball (Which is instant quit when there's reflection dmg).
> I'm also farming for some upgrade, mostly rcr for MS build. And a chakram quiver, will report back if I somehow manage to proceed higher rift with this build.


Any suggestions on what to upgrade on my MS build? (other than an ancient krider







)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/60387649

Oh and my amulets never roll with sockets either, kinda annoying as I have a level 40 slow-dmg gem ready


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any suggestions on what to upgrade on my MS build? (other than an ancient krider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/60387649
> 
> Oh and my amulets never roll with sockets either, kinda annoying as I have a level 40 slow-dmg gem ready


Your gear looks really nice. And it's kinda strange if you can't facewalk 50 with that seasonal DML.
Some suggestions:
- Get another chest piece with disc. Even a non-ancient with 12disc would definitely help.
- Another ancient DML with both disc and %MS dmg.
- Since you use Cull the weak, I suggest you teach your Templar Intimidate instead of Loyalty so that he can slow things better. Give him an Azure's wrath if you can, ideally, an Oculus ring (the ring with double AS roll) for the best proc rate.
- And finally I would use BoT instead of BoP. When you get your follower well-geared, it beats BoP by miles.
Some skilled players even use Taeguk which is really powerful if you can get the rhythm of the gameplay







but yeah, the latency and that 3sec windows, your call.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any suggestions on what to upgrade on my MS build? (other than an ancient krider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/60387649
> 
> Oh and my amulets never roll with sockets either, kinda annoying as I have a level 40 slow-dmg gem ready


Dang, if only you had asked before rolling a few of those ancient UE set items







. Helm you want multishot, and discipline on armor. The discipline on armor is huge- a non ancient armor with 12 discipline and the dexterity rolled off into life regen would still be a huge DPS increase for you. Your quiver is also rolled to vitality instead of multishot (luckily you have the right stat rolled so can fix it)- that's a pretty big buff there too. Just be prepared, quivers have a lot of options, so it takes a lot of rolls to get something specific. If your bow is unrolled, you could roll the vitality into resource cost reduction, or elite damage.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any suggestions on what to upgrade on my MS build? (other than an ancient krider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/60387649
> 
> Oh and my amulets never roll with sockets either, kinda annoying as I have a level 40 slow-dmg gem ready
> 
> 
> 
> Your gear looks really nice. And it's kinda strange if you can't facewalk 50 with that seasonal DML.
> Some suggestions:
> - Get another chest piece with disc. Even a non-ancient with 12disc would definitely help.
> - Another ancient DML with both disc and %MS dmg.
> - Since you use Cull the weak, I suggest you teach your Templar Intimidate instead of Loyalty so that he can slow things better. Give him an Azure's wrath if you can, ideally, an Oculus ring (the ring with double AS roll) for the best proc rate.
> - And finally I would use BoT instead of BoP. When you get your follower well-geared, it beats BoP by miles.
> Some skilled players even use Taeguk which is really powerful if you can get the rhythm of the gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, the latency and that 3sec windows, your call.
Click to expand...

Thanks. What can re-roll to discipline for chest pieces?
I want to equip BoT in my amulet - but I haven't had an amulet drop that has given me that chance yet









Also should I take Inspire or Gaurdian for my follower's 4th spell?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any suggestions on what to upgrade on my MS build? (other than an ancient krider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/60387649
> 
> Oh and my amulets never roll with sockets either, kinda annoying as I have a level 40 slow-dmg gem ready
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, if only you had asked before rolling a few of those ancient UE set items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Helm you want multishot, and discipline on armor. The discipline on armor is huge- a non ancient armor with 12 discipline and the dexterity rolled off into life regen would still be a huge DPS increase for you. Your quiver is also rolled to vitality instead of multishot (luckily you have the right stat rolled so can fix it)- that's a pretty big buff there too. Just be prepared, quivers have a lot of options, so it takes a lot of rolls to get something specific. If your bow is unrolled, you could roll the vitality into resource cost reduction, or elite damage.
Click to expand...

So helm I want +Dex +6% Crit hit chance +15% multishot ideally?
Quiver re-roll that +vit into +multishot?

Can ancient armour not roll +discipline?
What other armour pieces can roll +discipline?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thanks. What can re-roll to discipline for chest pieces?
> I want to equip BoT in my amulet - but I haven't had an amulet drop that has given me that chance yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also should I take Inspire or Gaurdian for my follower's 4th spell?
> So helm I want +Dex +6% Crit hit chance +15% multishot ideally?
> Quiver re-roll that +vit into +multishot?
> 
> Can ancient armour not roll +discipline?
> What other armour pieces can roll +discipline?


The UE armor can roll discipline, ancient or not. looks like you have a primary stat rolled on your ancient though, so you cant roll the secondary to discipline.


----------



## yahu

Once I've had fun with this barb I think I might try DH next. Sounds like some intricacies to be aware of, whut goes where. I think I'm getting the hang of barb...till I get smashed again. there are little changes here and there I've been toying with on rings, and I'm not exactly sure how much AS I need for BPs and all. It seems like they re important but then I see a lot of top tier guys without AS rolled gear (maybe I'm looking at farm builds or whatnot).

I suppose I should actually research builds but it has been so easy to smash into GR40's with just okay gear to this point, some of which dropped on my WD (CoE with primary rolled into ias, as an example, along with a kind of poopy int rolled RoRG cause I can' seem to get a decent one on my barb). He still farms T6 faster than my WD.

Oh yeah, blizz really needs to let us buy more friggin' tabs. Two main characters with multiple builds is a bunch of sheeit to hold onto. Wasn't a beta supposed to roll out in Asia or something? Any info when that should be rolling out? I'm interested to see how I goes.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Once I've had fun with this barb I think I might try DH next. Sounds like some intricacies to be aware of, whut goes where. I think I'm getting the hang of barb...till I get smashed again. there are little changes here and there I've been toying with on rings, and I'm not exactly sure how much AS I need for BPs and all. It seems like they re important but then I see a lot of top tier guys without AS rolled gear (maybe I'm looking at farm builds or whatnot).
> 
> I suppose I should actually research builds but it has been so easy to smash into GR40's with just okay gear to this point, some of which dropped on my WD (CoE with primary rolled into ias, as an example, along with a kind of poopy int rolled RoRG cause I can' seem to get a decent one on my barb). He still farms T6 faster than my WD.
> 
> Oh yeah, blizz really needs to let us buy more friggin' tabs. Two main characters with multiple builds is a bunch of sheeit to hold onto. Wasn't a beta supposed to roll out in Asia or something? Any info when that should be rolling out? I'm interested to see how I goes.


DH requirement: low latency


----------



## yahu

my ping is usually under 100 or a little over at most. Normally it is in the 40-60 range I think, so I should be good.


----------



## Rickles

Yea, if you have high latency you are probably safer with a WW barb.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh yeah, blizz really needs to let us buy more friggin' tabs. Two main characters with multiple builds is a bunch of sheeit to hold onto. Wasn't a beta supposed to roll out in Asia or something? Any info when that should be rolling out? I'm interested to see how I goes.


They are rolling out a completely different version of D3 in asia, where the base of the game is free, and there's tons of microtransactions like pets and stash tabs (I think they only get one for free). Blizzard does not plan to roll that out in North America/Europe.

They might add some microtransactions for pets and such at some point though, it looks a little like they are laying the base for that. If that goes well, then maybe we'll see more stash tabs.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh yeah, blizz really needs to let us buy more friggin' tabs. Two main characters with multiple builds is a bunch of sheeit to hold onto. Wasn't a beta supposed to roll out in Asia or something? Any info when that should be rolling out? I'm interested to see how I goes.
> 
> 
> 
> They are rolling out a completely different version of D3 in asia, where the base of the game is free, and there's tons of microtransactions like pets and stash tabs (I think they only get one for free). Blizzard does not plan to roll that out in North America/Europe.
> 
> They might add some microtransactions for pets and such at some point though, it looks a little like they are laying the base for that. If that goes well, then maybe we'll see more stash tabs.
Click to expand...

Lol I have been saying that they should make D3 like WoW.


----------



## yahu

I'd kick them a little money for a game that I still play. I didn't realize Asia got a whole different game. I assumed with whatever was said about Asia, and the groundwork you referred to (Collection with pets, pennants, etc.) they'd have more of the micro transactions being rolled out once they are done with whatever pilot. I wouldn't pay for pets (unless really cool I suppose) but I might pay for other things, especially something I can use like moar stash space.

*edit - btw, work was slow so went and saw Mad Max...good lord that is one crazy movie!


----------



## Crazy9000

I would also love more stash space, and even character slots. I would pay a little to keep my "champion" around from each season, and still have a full compliment of slots left for each new one. It would be really cool to be able to leave the gear from that season on, and be able to go back to it in a much later patch.


----------



## yahu

^only problem with that is you wouldn't get to integrate your good NS gear with good season gear. Unless you are talking more like a "snapshot" where you could go back to it, but you also get duped gear to merge in to NS?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^only problem with that is you wouldn't get to integrate your good NS gear with good season gear. Unless you are talking more like a "snapshot" where you could go back to it, but you also get duped gear to merge in to NS?


Well I just mean having more character slots would let me save my characters and not have to delete them or update them to new gear to try new monk sets, etc. For example, here's my monk that got Rank 8 on Season 1: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/59958224. He's got the same items and skills I used, only missing the taeguk gem. I just think it will be neat to hop on him after this season ends and see how viable the old build still is, and keep him around for general nostalgia.

In a few seasons, I might end up having to delete or re-gear him because I'll be so strapped for character slots. As it is I've already deleted one of my non season mules, without even checking what was on it... lots of GG items lost I'm sure xD.


----------



## yahu

more character slots would work. I think most people probably merge NS/Season gear at the end of season. Of course, when that is far and away your best monk regardless of gear, maybe cause you really only rolled monk seriously that season, then I could see wanting to keep it and delete whatever else you had.

I'm sure I micro-manage toward season end too much. Ask lemans - I spent most of an evening (several hours) farming crap out when S2 ended and before S3 started. Part of the problem is my main has always been WD, so there is always bound to be good gear in both places.

or hell, maybe most people don't do that, and I'm just making that ASSumption.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Probably a good time to scan your computer...


He's a "Security Sleuth"


----------



## Alex132

Reroll +hatred gen to vit?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Reroll +hatred gen to vit?


reroll % life to vit or skill that youd use


----------



## Alex132

Pretty iffy on the +1.37 Hatred Regen tbh, seems kinda crap. +14% HP does give a lot of HP - at least I like not being 1 shot by anything. Being 2 shot is fine....


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Pretty iffy on the +1.37 Hatred Regen tbh, seems kinda crap. +14% HP does give a lot of HP - at least I like not being 1 shot by anything. Being 2 shot is fine....


In higher grifts 40-50+ doesn't really matter how much vit you have as DH you get pretty much 1 hit anyway (maybe not by all white mobs, but you should be aiming for 0 deaths), your survival is based on skills like smoke screen and vault and killing everything before they kill you. Hatred regen will let you cast more multi-shots with MS builds/have less downtime when you're not doing real damage.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

After playing ROV for few days, I found some really nice M6 gears and decided to give it a go. Funny how I barely made it at GR42 with just 30 secs left. Compared to GR44, 45 before UE and N6 hit, even worse I had much worse gears back then.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'd kick them a little money for a game that I still play. I didn't realize Asia got a whole different game. I assumed with whatever was said about Asia, and the groundwork you referred to (Collection with pets, pennants, etc.) they'd have more of the micro transactions being rolled out once they are done with whatever pilot. I wouldn't pay for pets (unless really cool I suppose) but I might pay for other things, especially something I can use like moar stash space.
> 
> *edit - btw, work was slow so went and saw Mad Max...good lord that is one crazy movie!


How was it compared to the original?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Pretty iffy on the +1.37 Hatred Regen tbh, seems kinda crap. +14% HP does give a lot of HP - at least I like not being 1 shot by anything. Being 2 shot is fine....


You want to keep the hatred regen, 100%... unless your doing the krider build, then hatred doesn't matter.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How was it compared to the original?


Well the original Mad Max was unbelievably tame in comparison. There is the whole family part and whatnot. This one starts crazy and goes crazy throughout. It is the type of movie that gets your blood pumping just because it is non-stop "GO!"

I heard Crazy went and watched Avengers 2 yesterday. What'd you think Cray? Its kind of a "must see" if you're into comics, and naturally saw the original. I enjoyed it, and there are a lot of the small moments that just make that movie (ongoing thread throughout the movie of Mjolnir and who/why worthiness is given, as an example). I wouldn't say there were as many "oh damn" moments as the original though.

so it turns out that I can get quite a bit further with barb when using a follower.


----------



## Crazy9000

I recorded a little bit of me playing nats DH. Hoping to get a few 60 keys sometime so I can actually pass one -.-




Avengers was pretty good. Wasn't a fan of the hulk story line though. I liked the first two mad max movies a lot, so I'm looking forward to seeing the new one.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I liked the first two mad max movies a lot, so I'm looking forward to seeing the new one.


Was 3 Mad Max movies before the reboot... Mad max, Road Warrior and Beyond Thunderdome....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Was 3 Mad Max movies before the reboot... Mad max, Road Warrior and Beyond Thunderdome....


I liked this first two







.


----------



## HellJester

It's not actually a reboot. George Miller stated that it's part of the mythos of the original three. He states it most likely takes place after Thunderdome but it's not that crucial to watching Fury Road.

Fury Road is more about world-building since they wrote so much material they already have enough for two more movies and Tom Hardy's contract states he'll play Mad Max in up to four more movies.


----------



## Rickles

Ok, so I got a set for my DH other than marauders (UE) and the game just became infinitely more fun.

Pew pew pew multishot

Now I just need my UE boots and I can use focus/restraint










And big thanks to Adept for de-noobing me.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I think I'm at it again...tired of playing Diablo.
Maybe I'll take a break and wait 'til season end.


----------



## yahu

^lots have been ploppin' off. I'm still having fun playing barb and I really need to plevel a 'sader. Friggin' stash space/char slots.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Was on today, and boy was it lonely


----------



## Alex132

I'm taking a break due to assignments/exams


----------



## slickwilly

Got bored with normal play so moved to HC, Took for ever to get to lvl 70 with the first toon, now the the Scarab gem and access to Royal square Rubies i can solo power level


----------



## yahu

It was good to talk to LadySole for a whiles last night. Then I promptly passed out with a macro hitting "1" all night, so my PJ was on all night sitting at the damn menu. I believe I have slept through more of that soundtrack then most have played to that soundtrack.







I do have to admit it is quite nice actually.









Rolled up a 'sader to 70 before I went to work today. Plan on doing some work and getting him above GR40 by the weekend or so.


----------



## Rickles

http://segmentnext.com/2015/05/28/diablo-3-players-get-a-criminal-record-for-stealing-in-game-items/
Quote:


> The two Diablo 3 players, Patrick Nepomuceno of California and Michael Stinger of Maryland, used a remote access tool (RAT) to infiltrate the other person's account.
> 
> One of them would sent the RAT disguised as a screenshot of a rare item to a player and upon clicking it, the latter would lose control over their account.
> 
> At this point Nepomuceno would gather all the weapons, armor and gold that the victim had collected. This would then be sold off for real money.
> 
> One of the two hackers, Stinger, says that he wasn't even in it for the money, and that his partner was the mastermind:
> 
> He just told me to share the link and I would get free items. I thought Patrick was doing some glitch. I didn't really care, lol. I was getting free stuff. I was not driven for the money. I simply wanted to get better gear for my character: good weapons and armor.
> 
> However, Stinger has three years of probation now while Nepomuceno has two. They have also been ordered by the courts to pay $5,654.61 to Blizzard in lieu of the cost they incurred while investigating the Diablo 3 thefts.


----------



## yahu

mebbe I should stop clicking on loot that people share in the general chat. :\


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> mebbe I should stop clicking on loot that people share in the general chat. :\


I might just quit links in general.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> mebbe I should stop clicking on loot that people share in the general chat. :\


I disabled the general chat a looooong time ago. Like D3 Vanilla spam-bot days.


----------



## Rickles

It sounds like they would whisper the infected link, and this was back in the AH/item trading days. I could easily see people clicking on links especially if they had multiple items shown in the picture etc.

Can't believe that they have to pay Blizz $5k.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I disabled the general chat a looooong time ago. Like D3 Vanilla spam-bot days.


I'm pretty active in a couple of the communities, especially since there ain't nuthin' going on in the Clan.


----------



## Crazy9000

Wow, that's awesome. I wish the scams caught up to in game scammers more often.


----------



## yahu

it almost seems like the judgment came down too quick for this to be legit. nothing on snopes yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it almost seems like the judgment came down too quick for this to be legit. nothing on snopes yet.


Here's the source article. Details seem specific enough that it's probably legit.

http://fusion.net/story/137157/two-diablo-iii-players-now-have-criminal-records-for-stealing-virtual-items-from-other-players/


----------



## Rickles

My cousin and I put proRAT on his brothers PC at one time, it was enough to drive him into a rage.

Strictly educational, but it was pretty crazy what you could do to an infected PC.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My cousin and I put proRAT on his brothers PC at one time, it was enough to drive him into a rage.
> 
> Strictly educational, but it was pretty crazy what you could do to an infected PC.


Who was being educated? you and your cousin or where you teaching the brother a lesson/


----------



## Rickles

All three of us, LOL. He was probably 10 at the time and we were 16-17, so he figured it out after we started laughing.

We did a black screen that said something along the lines of

"[cousin name] you have been grounded for 1 year from your computer by your parents. Please power down now."


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> All three of us, LOL. He was probably 10 at the time and we were 16-17, so he figured it out after we started laughing.
> 
> We did a black screen that said something along the lines of
> 
> "[cousin name] you have been grounded for 1 year from your computer by your parents. Please power down now."


I bet the look on his face was priceless, I should do something like this to my grandsons, something like
"your windows validation has been cancelled for this weekend, please come back on Monday "
Their PC's are at my place so they only get to play when they come over for the weekend


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I found an ancient nats slayer with 10% damage, so I'm trying out using that max damage, and using CDR focus/restraint to make up for it. I have two that have low CDR rolls and no dex.

It seems to be a good choice so far, ran 55-57 this morning and upgraded my 57 clear to passing with just over 4.30 left.


----------



## Mikecdm

I still wish that I could find a weapon for my wizard


----------



## yahu

nice crazy. btw, tell yer bro twink says hi.









so I cake-walked to 37 with a farming 'sader build, then work stopped me from pushing farther. Those greedy basterds! I still need to go lightning to see whut's whut. while that sweep build is pretty awesome, it don't farm T6 like Wastes...good lerd.


----------



## Rickles

Still no UE boots :*(


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Still no UE boots :*(


I've got an ancient pair but they're like 555 dex and 562 vit, definitely need a better pair


----------



## yahu

shoot, think I've gotten two pair myself. One on WD and one on barb I think? Or maybe both on Barb. I am pretty sure I have 4 pieces of UE, thx to RNGesus and his "smart"loot.


----------



## Rickles

Tried for another 2+ hours last night and still no UE boots... I was just running pub T6 rifts, should I try grifts instead?

And screw kadala, I've gotten 5+ shadow walker boots


----------



## yahu

I seem to have pretty good luck getting set drops in GR but its all RNG so you just never know. I did level my mules to 70 this morning and noticed I have 4 pieces of UE and 4 pieces of Nats. I got a couple of the Nats from Download or leman or Crazy, and maybe one of the UE, but I know I've had them UE boots drop on my toons. They aren't ancient, if that makes you feel any better.









*edit - I've had really good luck on barb. I even built my kid's acct to help me with leveling and farming. He's never had a character that can run T6 but his Waste barb waltzed through a 35 last night with mostly crap gear in about 5min.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I seem to have pretty good luck getting set drops in GR but its all RNG so you just never know. I did level my mules to 70 this morning and noticed I have 4 pieces of UE and 4 pieces of Nats. I got a couple of the Nats from Download or leman or Crazy, and maybe one of the UE, but I know I've had them UE boots drop on my toons. They aren't ancient, if that makes you feel any better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - I've had really good luck on barb. I even built my kid's acct to help me with leveling and farming. He's never had a character that can run T6 but his Waste barb waltzed through a 35 last night with mostly crap gear in about 5min.


Get him in IK and using rend while he WWs and he should be pushing 40s.

Waste is so good for t6 though, you just fly through all the trash and pick up shinny things.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Get him in IK and using rend while he WWs and he should be pushing 40s.
> 
> Waste is so good for t6 though, you just fly through all the trash and pick up shinny things.


Only 3 out of the top10 barbs are using IK at all. It's definitely viable, but it isn't going to push you forward over wastes.


----------



## yahu

he's on really low rolled BK atm, and can already do 40's if he really wanted (he's just happy to fly through T6). Oh yeah, that 35 in 5min was literally with no legendary gems.







The 50 I ran was with good but not what I would consider great BK.

*edit - I ran a non-perfect 48 with non-ancient BK without issue on the first try. I could have pushed further but I have since gotten a couple ancients.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Only 3 out of the top10 barbs are using IK at all. It's definitely viable, but it isn't going to push you forward over wastes.


Really? Oh man, I should pull out my waste and get back to spinning..


----------



## The LAN Man

I've gotten 7 kriders in the last 24 hours and every single on has been a regular one. This is getting sad


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've gotten 7 kriders in the last 24 hours and every single on has been a regular one. This is getting sad


Holy krider. I find about one a week, no ancients yet either.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Holy krider. I find about one a week, no ancients yet either.


I've just been playing so much I hadn't gotten one in ages and then yesterday boom. Still need that ancient though. Finally got one above 2700 with 12disc but still not ancient


----------



## yahu

I need to try my luck at rolling a DH. I've gotten a few ancient boulder breakers (one I think is really nice) and a couple ancient BK's. Enough to make FNG rage quit at least once.









I've also gotten an almost 4k (non-ancient) 2h flail that sweep 'saders use, and of course, UE boots. lol

*edit - my luck this season has been a mixed bag actually; plenty of furnace but no ancient, 2 SMK and a host of DoD but no ancient, my WH's have mostly all stunk, my TnT's have definitely all stunk (not that there are as many builds that I'd use them in), and I can't get a really nice amulet of any kind whereas I got so many main stat/socketed/10%CC base amulets in S1 and S2 I probably tossed more than half by the end (maybe that's my issue, and I should've kept them...).


----------



## Rickles

I mean, at least I have focus/restraint waiting for me in the wings, but this boot hunt is awful.


----------



## FlawleZ

Either no one is online anymore or I'm not in the clan? Not seeing anyone online which is a first...


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Either no one is online anymore or I'm not in the clan? Not seeing anyone online which is a first...


A lot of people stopped playing I'm still around and so is twink but most people called it quits


----------



## yahu

I was online from work for a bit, but didn't get to game much (it was bizzay!) I think I noticed chat was busted today as I saw OCN chat come up like regular chat. Rickles asked for a power level but by the time I even noticed it was OCN traffic (not in color like it usually is) he appeared offline. :\


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm finally a higher paragon level than twinklenuts. Finally.


----------



## yahu

^haha, I didn't even realize it. I rarely pay attention to other's paragon. I know lemans would get his grundies in a bunch at times cause I would pass him in paragon, like the S2-->NS rollover. All I care about is I have the points to spend on myself.


----------



## lemans81

What...who...yeah I still d3....don't judge me.


----------



## Rickles

Got a wiz to 70, what is the best set?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Got a wiz to 70, what is the best set?


I'm on Tal's set without rorg for better rings. I'm in the OCN thingy with Duality92 as my username. Char name is RapeTrain (don't judge me please xD)


----------



## yahu

^If only Eden were still online, he'd have found a name to dislike more than mine. lol

The only D3 in lemans current vocab is along the lines of "I better make sure twink isn't being a butthole in the d3 forums" or random texts of "is the only way I can get a man-hug by getting online in d3??? I need, I need!"


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^If only Eden were still online, he'd have found a name to dislike more than mine. lol
> 
> The only D3 in lemans current vocab is along the lines of "I better make sure twink isn't being a butthole in the d3 forums" or random texts of "is the only way I can get a man-hug by getting online in d3??? I need, I need!"


Just squeeze his lemons instead.

You know what they say... "when life gives you lemans, make le mayonaise", or something like that.


----------



## Duality92

The D3 thread is creepy all of a sudden... or has it always been like that?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The D3 thread is creepy all of a sudden... or has it always been like that?


I think when papa told us about his bamma' it hit a peak that we have held on to with a firm grip and looking stealths in the eyes.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think when papa told us about his bamma' it hit a peak that we have held on to with a firm grip and looking stealths in the eyes.


/walks away gently.


----------



## yahu

I never thought in a million years that someone going by the alias/not wanting to be judged by the alias "rapetrain" would find this thread the least bit creepy and/or walk gently away from it.


----------



## The LAN Man

well this was quite the thread to wake up to


----------



## Duality92

/still creepin' behind the bush


----------



## yahu

^that creepy comment got a chuckle out of me. haha


----------



## WBaS

I haven't played D3 since just after they introduced paragon levels for the first time. I got bored of doing the same content over and over and eventually switched to GW2. Now I'm bored of playing WvW in GW2 and wondering if I should try out D3 again and maybe buy the xpac. I had a quick read on wiki about the changes introduced since I left and I'm a bit overwhelmed. Do these changes keep the game fresh? Does PvP really exist?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I haven't played D3 since just after they introduced paragon levels for the first time. I got bored of doing the same content over and over and eventually switched to GW2. Now I'm bored of playing WvW in GW2 and wondering if I should try out D3 again and maybe buy the xpac. I had a quick read on wiki about the changes introduced since I left and I'm a bit overwhelmed. Do these changes keep the game fresh? Does PvP really exist?


The game is definitely a lot better than it was when they introduced paragon levels. There still isn't PvP unfortunately but there's a lot of other things that have been added since then. The xpac is a huge upgrade from vanilla and the seasons community is great definitely helps keep things fresh and competitive.


----------



## lemans81

There is a PvP area....just no one uses it unless they are just messing around.


----------



## Rickles

I just wish they had a season length that was somewhere between season 2 and 3 in terms of duration.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Darn near finished...Before's and afters..Waiting on a few chrome pieces and I,m gonna ride. Also for sale $3200.00- NEW EVERYTHING!

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/100_1432_1.jpg.html
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/100_1433_1.jpg.html
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/101_6121.jpg.html
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/101_6123.jpg.html


----------



## The LAN Man

So ricklew I didn't mean to abandon you our barracks apparently had a "scheduled" power outtage that they didn't tell anyone about


----------



## lemans81

Bike looks good Papa.


----------



## The LAN Man

So we had a scheduled power outage from 1-3pm today and for the last 3 hours my internet has just been cutting in and out this is getting frustrating


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So we had a scheduled power outage from 1-3pm today and for the last 3 hours my internet has just been cutting in and out this is getting frustrating


lame, i got my 6p firebirds... whippie...


----------



## yahu

I think they need a hybrid build where barb carries the WD on his shoulders, ala "Master-Blaster" The WD can literally sleep through the first part of the GR, then wake up, summon fetish, kill the guardian, and all is good. "He's not heavy pa, he's my single target dmg brother"


----------



## DoomDash

Did fr0sty ever return from missing?


----------



## The LAN Man

Naweh people have tried to contact him a whole bunch of ways iunno if he'll ever be back. You should come back though WW barb is pretty awesome and we need someone to dethrone Stealthskull as the top forum member for barb


----------



## yahu

yah doom. come learn us some barb. I don't know w.t.f. (really, that is censored?) I'm doing wrong but 51-->52 seems like such a pain in my dick. :\

I've briefly talked to fr0sy on Skype. we didn't really talk about him getting back into the mix. His head would pop with all the changes.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Any chance I could team up with some of you guys here without actually joining OCN clan? I've been in this clan since ROS release so I better not to leave now.
Been playing alone since day one and I really need some team up to see a different aspect of the game, the main problem is I only play non-seasonal.


----------



## The LAN Man

yeah man I'm always down to play just send me a request download#1492


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Any chance I could team up with some of you guys here without actually joining OCN clan? I've been in this clan since ROS release so I better not to leave now.
> Been playing alone since day one and I really need some team up to see a different aspect of the game, the main problem is I only play non-seasonal.


I've deleted almost all my non seasonal guys. :S


----------



## yahu

I think the biggest issue Meester-Ceegar will have is finding people to play NS with. You should definitely give multiplayer a try though as it is a much different experience that includes support toons to really drive efficiency. If I'm on (and actually available as I "play" during my day but I'm often away from that VM) then I could probably play some support if need be. I have a zdps WD and 'Sader in NS.

BTW - I heard in the WD community someone saying some future version (or maybe it was the Chinese version?) was data-mined and there were references to some gift-like object for amulets, other mats (that may have been Chinese specific) and also references of the US finally getting more stash space. They also mentioned something about a new xpac revealed at E3 or blizzcon or something, and there would be possibly as many as 3 total (with RoS being the first I assume), and talks about eventually adding 3 more classes (one DEX, INT, and STR).

If they keep improving the game as they have been since RoS, I'll be playing for quite a while I imagine. I'll wait to break the news to my wife.


----------



## The LAN Man

I did hear about the gift to socket jewlery that'll be a good boost in damage


----------



## Rickles

Just give me a druid, k thnx.


----------



## yahu

they were saying Amazon (DEX), Necromancer (INT), and Paladin (STR) but I'm not sure where they were pulling this info from.

The nice thing about the gift that would add a socket to an amulet or jewelry in general is that you will always get further drops to amulets/jewelry in general and try different combos whereas your weapons are relatively locked at the high levels. You mostly would only use another gift on a weapon if you try a completely different build (say SMK --> DoD, BK --> Boulder Breaker, etc.) or you happen to get a better dropped weapon that fits your current build.

Basically once you have a pretty damn good weapon it is more rare to get an upgrade and so you accumulate weapon gifts (I'm sitting on 10 currently in S3, and have even given my son several). Hopefully the drop rate is at least the same if not better, though I've probably gotten 5 or 6 gifts in the last few days alone.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm probably going to wait for expansion at this point.


----------



## yahu

^sure, sure...that's whut ya said last time!







(I think for S1 or S2, can't remember which iteration).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> they were saying Amazon (DEX), Necromancer (INT), and Paladin (STR) but I'm not sure where they were pulling this info from.


Well that does make an interesting topic... what classes you would guys add in an expansion pack? Personally I feel the Paladin is too close to the existing crusader, as well as necro would be to WD.

For INT I would go with a warlock... with death/bone magic like the necro has, but not really a summoner.

For STR I would go with a Druid. You could focus on shapeshifting. It would be pretty neat if they split his skills like the Diablo 2 ones were, so if you choose to shapeshift to a bear you get a certain set of skills, then shifting into a werewolf has a different set of skills. If they remove perma-CC, we might just need a huge bear druid to tank everything.

For Dex, I think I would go with the Amazon. The Amazon would not use bows, but would use Javelins. To give it a different effect in groups then DH/monk, I would make the Javelin skills mostly require a melee attack, but then arc out for nice ranged area hits, like the old lightning javelin did.


----------



## Rickles

You have to work them around the elements currently in game is the problem, I don't see a class like a lock fitting in too well. I'd see more of a holy based priest type caster, but that sounds really boring.


----------



## Robin Nio

Is it just me or does class specific sets kill alot of build diversity, i like that legendaries have some cool design and special effect but when it comes to sets there is always going to be "that one build" ect that EVERY top player plays and its like that for most classes.
Its kinda annoying because you have to play with some abilities because the set tells you so like dashing monk ect and it feels like they focus way to much on sets than other items. I get that its all about the set items atm because its so much hype over them and they are being revamped alot in the expansion but when its sets thats dominating and they tell you what ability the set bonus buffs it just kills all other builds that does not have that one ability included in it. There is just to few sets per class but to many sets would mean alot harder to balance and there would just be more instant salvage items so it hard to say whats better.
It would also be easier to implement new characters when they dont need to work on new all new sets for the class.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Cryosis00

I stopped playing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> Is it just me or does class specific sets kill alot of build diversity, i like that legendaries have some cool design and special effect but when it comes to sets there is always going to be "that one build" ect that EVERY top player plays and its like that for most classes.
> Its kinda annoying because you have to play with some abilities because the set tells you so like dashing monk ect and it feels like they focus way to much on sets than other items. I get that its all about the set items atm because its so much hype over them and they are being revamped alot in the expansion but when its sets thats dominating and they tell you what ability the set bonus buffs it just kills all other builds that does not have that one ability included in it. There is just to few sets per class but to many sets would mean alot harder to balance and there would just be more instant salvage items so it hard to say whats better.
> It would also be easier to implement new characters when they dont need to work on new all new sets for the class.
> Just my opinion.


Sets for a long time were the laughing stock of legendary drops. It makes sense to make them the most powerful when you talk about needing up to 5 pieces (w/ rrog) to complete a set.

Many of the sets are quite viable and can do GR40+. Just don't fall into the top tier build trap. That only matters if you are trying to push the upper echelon of greater rifts. At that point a particular build rises to the top for each class.

I will also claim that there is greater build diversity today, because of the sets, over any other period of the game.

With the growing number of sets and new legendaries, I wish Blizzard would increase stash space already.


----------



## yahu

^that is pretty much what I was going to say. I'd rather have sets (and that is plural cause there are more than 1 for each class that will get you above GR40) dominate the landscape instead of that stupid yellow sword with lifesteal%, echoing fury, skorn, inna's pants, tal rasha chest/amulet/mask, etc., etc. As Cryosis said, whenever you are chasing the top of the leaderboard, something will usually always bubble to the top. Then those top tier ladder chasers make tiny "dial changes" to this or that in order to eek out a couple more seconds.

Personally I don't have the patience for it. I can't stand doing GR after GR (I prob have 500 GR keystones), and when I know I'm not going to make it I usually still push through for the gem upgrade. When I get close to my limit that gets tough cause I know I'll be spending close to 15min a pop or more, which just feels inefficient. I'd MP more but honestly there are so few in the clan that are active right now, and I don't really care to answer the call of "looking for zdps my keys" or whatever the fugg because there are some horrible players out there that just want to be carried by a zdps doc.

It is funny to watch all the whining/advice about "high GR" in the community and then you look at the person's profile and they are barely into 50's (if that) in MP.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that is pretty much what I was going to say. I'd rather have sets (and that is plural cause there are more than 1 for each class that will get you above GR40) dominate the landscape instead of that stupid yellow sword with lifesteal%, echoing fury, skorn, inna's pants, tal rasha chest/amulet/mask, etc., etc. As Cryosis said, whenever you are chasing the top of the leaderboard, something will usually always bubble to the top. Then those top tier ladder chasers make tiny "dial changes" to this or that in order to eek out a couple more seconds.
> 
> Personally I don't have the patience for it. I can't stand doing GR after GR (I prob have 500 GR keystones), and when I know I'm not going to make it I usually still push through for the gem upgrade. When I get close to my limit that gets tough cause I know I'll be spending close to 15min a pop or more, which just feels inefficient. I'd MP more but honestly there are so few in the clan that are active right now, and I don't really care to answer the call of "looking for zdps my keys" or whatever the fugg because there are some horrible players out there that just want to be carried by a zdps doc.
> 
> It is funny to watch all the whining/advice about "high GR" in the community and then you look at the person's profile and they are barely into 50's (if that) in MP.


I love doing high grs with anyone, I just feel bad that I for a lot (I'm a dh), I worry about pulling my own weight too much, when it probably is good enough seeing as how I have done gr mid forty levels solo


----------



## yahu

^in the clan is fine. That doesn't bother me, just the clan has been pretty quiet the last few weeks. Its the randoms that don't know whut the fudge they are doing, especially when they ask specifically for a zdps, meaning if they don't know what they're doing, it isn't like I can help them in the muscle dept.









It will be interesting to see if blizz actually kills the lock-doc. That doesn't make me necessarily happy as I like the variety of a support build (especially seeing as we are at the butt of all the toons), but I'm willing to see what they have planned.

*edit - I don't know how happy people are going to be if without support builds they can't make it as high, but I'm sure the communities will figure out some other combination to drive them there.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^in the clan is fine. That doesn't bother me, just the clan has been pretty quiet the last few weeks. Its the randoms that don't know whut the fudge they are doing, especially when they ask specifically for a zdps, meaning if they don't know what they're doing, it isn't like I can help them in the muscle dept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if blizz actually kills the lock-doc. That doesn't make me necessarily happy as I like the variety of a support build (especially seeing as we are at the butt of all the toons), but I'm willing to see what they have planned.
> 
> *edit - I don't know how happy people are going to be if without support builds they can't make it as high, but I'm sure the communities will figure out some other combination to drive them there.


I hear you on the quiet part, I was on pretty regularly during the early part of the day during the week, and then everyone dropped off.
Are you twink by chance?


----------



## yahu

yep, that's me. If I'm on during the day (Pacific timezone) I'm likely stuck in my office and it is very hit or miss if I'm looking at my screen.







So don't think I'm ignoring you.







I try to set my status to busy or away, but sometimes I forget.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yep, that's me. If I'm on during the day (Pacific timezone) I'm likely stuck in my office and it is very hit or miss if I'm looking at my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't think I'm ignoring you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to set my status to busy or away, but sometimes I forget.


I get how it is, just thought you looked familiar.
Was playing d3, then everyone dropped off so I started playing witcher 3.
Figured everyone was just waiting for next season to start


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm very active still if anyone has me on friends, or is in the OCN community. I also try to set my status to busy when I'm probably not going to be looking, but sometimes I get a message during a rift, and plan to respond after it's finished... but 10 mins later when it's done I've completely forgotten about it







.

Helped some clanmates farm a bunch of 59 keys last night, so I passed one this morning. Got pretty lucky with pylon placement... happened on a shield pylon right as I was skipping a pack, which let me go back and kill it... then a channel pylon pops out right at 99% for the boss.


----------



## yahu

good god a-mighty, I should probably gear-up my DH (currently just a 70 mule for the Mara/UE/Nats drops I've gotten).

Actually, I've had a tough time logging in the last couple days. Work and then stuff going on afterwards. I just haven't had the time.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Gonna see if anyone is on in a few


----------



## yahu

bah, work has been bizzay the last couple weeks. I was on yesterday but pretty much in meetings for the entirety.









Going to see Jurassic World with my daughter tonight as a little end of school treat (my boy is blowing it with his mouth o' lies regarding his school work), and I might try to pull an all-nighter after. Not sure though cause work's been kickin' my butt so much that I just sit there and can't bring myself to start playing before blacking out.


----------



## StealthSkull

so


----------



## lemans81




----------



## The LAN Man

My favorite part of that is still that he took the picture with his phone


----------



## lemans81

I don't even know what to say....time to unsubscribe to this thread?


----------



## yahu

^rage uninstall?









I guess this is what happens when I don't hang around for a few days. First Crazy now Download.


----------



## lemans81

Its a disease.....everyone use protection, or you will end up with DNA in you.....


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^rage uninstall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is what happens when I don't hang around for a few days. First Crazy now Download.


I just wanted some competition man. I was number one on all group boards in OCN


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^rage uninstall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is what happens when I don't hang around for a few days. First Crazy now Download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted some competition man. I was number one on all group boards in OCN
Click to expand...

stealth is that you bro?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> stealth is that you bro?


Ouch


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Ouch


----------



## lemans81

I mean you all have DNA all over you....


----------



## The LAN Man

One day in DNA and I got an ancient krider dang


----------



## Mikecdm

Maybe I should reconsider that offer I received, lemans might hate me too.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> One day in DNA and I got an ancient krider dang


Correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## lemans81

Good man Kremtok.


----------



## yahu

meh - I can't blame them as they play competitively and are active. Our clan really isn't either atm. At home and work I play too randomly to commit to chasing ladders. I get so pissed when I get a bad GR and I'm at work. I start projection blaming it on customers and turn into a real ass.









If I were ladder chasing, especially MP, I would have likely jumped a while ago if for nothing else to get higher GR to support. I know I can run well into the 60's as support but haven't really driven any DPS there. I haven't played DH since S1 and Wiz since CM.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm trying to pass a 65 this week I'm finally trying to get ancient gloves and helms since mine are still regular ones that should put my damage up a bit


----------



## StealthSkull

U can help with downloads 65 if u want my sader can pretty much perma blind RG so all u have to do is reg ZWD build.


----------



## JMattes

I have Diablo 3 on the PC.. If a friend were to get it on Xbox would we be able to play together?

I know its doubtful, but I figured I would ask as some games do cross platforms.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I have Diablo 3 on the PC.. If a friend were to get it on Xbox would we be able to play together?
> 
> I know its doubtful, but I figured I would ask as some games do cross platforms.


No


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> U can help with downloads 65 if u want my sader can pretty much perma blind RG so all u have to do is reg ZWD build.


Did a GR69 with the same sader I learned about the build from... forgot to inspect his gear though. Shake thinks the key is to be able to keep gogok up... will do some testing tonight and see if we can get some specific breakpoints or strategies needed.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Did a GR69 with the same sader I learned about the build from... forgot to inspect his gear though. Shake thinks the key is to be able to keep gogok up... will do some testing tonight and see if we can get some specific breakpoints or strategies needed.


Definitely not spamming it. He is sweeping shild glare and sweep again i think i will have to take the num lock off on RG so i dont interrupt that process.


----------



## yahu

>faaaaart< There, it felt weird having Stealth as the last reply for almost 3 days.









BTW - I didn't realize Gaby left DNA. I guess ya'll weren't good enough for him.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> >faaaaart< There, it felt weird having Stealth as the last reply for almost 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I didn't realize Gaby left DNA. I guess ya'll weren't good enough for him.


Yeah I guess there was some drama with his group, so gaby and klanskter went to juice.

DNA is currently rank1 in everything, solo for each class and groups.


----------



## DoomDash

Where art thou Alkaizer?


----------



## The LAN Man

I think he quit for the season


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Where art thou Alkaizer?


Hes taking a break for school.


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure how much of a threat he posed to Tony on Barb (interestingly enough, previously top of the WD charts) but I think he was up there on the 'sader charts last I saw.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm not sure how much of a threat he posed to Tony on Barb (interestingly enough, previously top of the WD charts) but I think he was up there on the 'sader charts last I saw.


Yeah there is a video. Tony isn't 1st anymore I believe only in America.


----------



## yahu

Honestly, there have been studs pushing the other regions for a while for a lot of the characters. that's too bad I couldn't give a fugg less about other regions.


----------



## The LAN Man

Nan invayne finally passed a 60 on WD


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Nan invayne finally passed a 60 on WD


Yeah he forgot to put the veil passive on and he wears the ess amulet.


----------



## Cryosis00

Season needs to end already.

All the changes in POE + the new Act/expansion going to take a lot of my time.

Blizz needs to have the trial changes complete before next season or I will probably skip it.


----------



## yahu

^lol - in my email I read that post was from Crazy. I jumped in here to call him out for being a liar.









that said, I tried PoE previously. I could not get into that game. I tried, and so did a few of my friends at the same time, and it just felt...off to all of us. I don't know how to explain it. It seemed like input equated to delayed reaction, and group play in general was a pain in the ass. I suppose if it works for you then do it. My buddies and I all quit playing after that session and uninstalled. FWIW, they have played D2 and D3, but they aren't into D3 enough to even really get involved in seasons (I think I was able to get one of them into S1 for a week).


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah, I could not get in to PoE either. The Diablo series has always had the best combat mechanics. Games like PoE you can still feel the DnD roots where you do an attack and it rolls a dice to deal damage. The Diablo series has always been very good about having fluid combat that lets you forget about the "Dice rolls". The fluid combat in the Diablo series really is a huge factor in what makes it so playable.

Also Diablo isn't as simple as people like to make it sound. It's a lot simpler to get in to for sure... but the game is constantly evolving, even when there isn't a new patch. For example, this season the group WD changed completely from last season, and transitioned into a RG stun build focused around the new homonuculus secondary... but now the WD is transitioning to something more like the season 1 WD, and the crusader runs a new stun build instead. The best DPS dynamic hasn't been finalized for groups either- you have nats, UE krider, and Tal Rasha all being viable. Theory due to calculating debuffs would assume that wizard + DH would be the best combo, but the top clear in the world is currently double krider DH.... proving that what looks best on paper isn't always the best in practice. Then again, wizard/dh isn't very far behind, with 73 vs 74 clears. Heck, maybe someone will find a way to bring marauders set back, or get the other wizard set viable too.


----------



## yahu

^it is clear you are passionate about topics surrounding D3 and theory craft. Let's just not get carried away with the "hecks" you're tossing around in here as a non clan member, mmkay?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^it is clear you are passionate about topics surrounding D3 and theory craft. Let's just not get carried away with the "hecks" you're tossing around in here as a non clan member, mmkay?


Lol


----------



## yahu

^don't worry, I called in support. I reached out to lemans to let him know he might want to get in here sooner than later before this turns ugly.


----------



## lemans81

I am completely lost as to what....your talking about....but good news is that I brought my ban hammer.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah, I could not get in to PoE either. The Diablo series has always had the best combat mechanics. Games like PoE you can still feel the DnD roots where you do an attack and it rolls a dice to deal damage. The Diablo series has always been very good about having fluid combat that lets you forget about the "Dice rolls". The fluid combat in the Diablo series really is a huge factor in what makes it so playable.
> 
> Also Diablo isn't as simple as people like to make it sound. It's a lot simpler to get in to for sure... but the game is constantly evolving, even when there isn't a new patch. For example, this season the group WD changed completely from last season, and transitioned into a RG stun build focused around the new homonuculus secondary... but now the WD is transitioning to something more like the season 1 WD, and the crusader runs a new stun build instead. The best DPS dynamic hasn't been finalized for groups either- you have nats, UE krider, and Tal Rasha all being viable. Theory due to calculating debuffs would assume that wizard + DH would be the best combo, but the top clear in the world is currently double krider DH.... proving that what looks best on paper isn't always the best in practice. Then again, wizard/dh isn't very far behind, with 73 vs 74 clears. Heck, maybe someone will find a way to bring marauders set back, or get the other wizard set viable too.


Quite possible to do high 70s if people knew how to farm those keys.


----------



## The LAN Man

I feel like if Eden knew you could run nats for high grifts he'd still be running around on here. -baby come back plays in the distance-


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I feel like if Eden knew you could run nats for high grifts he'd still be running around on here. -baby come back plays in the distance-


Last call he unsubscribed and moved on to real work.


----------



## The LAN Man

I know. Was still fun to play with the guy though


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I know. Was still fun to play with the guy though


No it wasn't...you left him for another....you wanted someone else's dna all over you.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No it wasn't...you left him for another....you wanted someone else's dna all over you.


Rofl

Edit: really, an abbreviation was starred out?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No it wasn't...you left him for another....you wanted someone else's dna all over you.


He left me first =[


----------



## StealthSkull

Hey lemans81 DNA is looking for more members. You should come over to the dark side.


----------



## lemans81

Sounds like DNA is falling apart.


----------



## The LAN Man

isn't one of the things here like, no recruitment?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> isn't one of the things here like, no recruitment?


That is a good point...where did I put that ban hammer down at.....


----------



## The LAN Man




----------



## StealthSkull

Well I can't really recruit the dead.


----------



## The LAN Man

trying to get Yahu in for some 68+ this weekend if he ever responds


----------



## yahu

whoops, email notifications weren't working for my subscribed threads. You were actually...saying something to me in game??? Normally I just see your ghost running around.









Sorry, been multi-boxing with my kid's acct so I don't always see stuff on screen. Especially when I jump the PJ back and forth to TV.







I got me a new laptop odored. My current XPS is 4 years long in the tooth and I'll be relying on my laptop a little more as I WFH this summer more than normal.

As much as embarrassed to say, I ended up getting a good deal on an Alienware, and I feel a little dirty. If it weren't for having an old Dell account that gives me 12months to pay it off without interest I would have gone elsewhere. Hell, I would have settled for a Dell as I've had good luck with them, but since I ordered a laptop last they've really gone less custom and more cookie cutter, and I couldn't quite find exactly what I want for a good price.


----------



## iTurn

PS4 Diablo Player - Need some help!

I'm play a Witchdoctor working a Jade Harvester poison build. I've noticed that I don't crit a lot (at all) I'm just trying to decide where to allocate my paragon points (paragon level 205) between crit dmg / crit chance / attack speed.

I'm currently at 24% crit change with no paragon points allocated 151% crit dmg.

Since I'm not seeing a lot of crits (i honestly don't recall seeing any poison tick crit) I was thinking spend the points on attack speed, but I couldn't find any detailed information to state whether or not attack speed makes the poisons tick faster.

Thanks!


----------



## yahu

hey iTurn - the crits in jade (and maybe other DoT based builds) don't show in yellow. They are pre-calculated into the ticks. That said, you really want to aim at getting as close to ~1:10 as you can, especially getting up to 50%:500%. Jade is a little more difficult since you tend to lose witching hour, the off-hand, etc. Anyway, sounds like you might want to get para into CHD. Assuming you are using a big emerald in your weapon, you need more CHD in the rest of your build. Good luck!


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> hey iTurn - the crits in jade (and maybe other DoT based builds) don't show in yellow. They are pre-calculated into the ticks. That said, you really want to aim at getting as close to ~1:10 as you can, especially getting up to 50%:500%. Jade is a little more difficult since you tend to lose witching hour, the off-hand, etc. Anyway, sounds like you might want to get para into CHD. Assuming you are using a big emerald in your weapon, you need more CHD in the rest of your build. Good luck!


Ahhh that's why, makes sense! And aim for 240% CHD, will do.

Yep I have the big emerald in my weapon.


----------



## yahu

well aim for much higher than that!







so with the big emerald giving you 130%, you're only getting 21% from elsewhere. You really need to maximize your amulet, gloves, and rings. With Jade they big key is CDR so the best builds tend to drop witching hour for vigilante belt.

I assume the console version of D3 also kicked spirit walk in the balls, which makes Jade a real pain. It is one of the faster lower level clearing builds for WD, but you really want to go pets, and ideally with Dagger of Darts and the Carnevil mask, with zunimassa set pieces. That has the most dmg output by far with the recent changes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Preview of features coming in next patch:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19802338/patch-230-ptr-preview-6-23-2015


----------



## yahu

was talking to folks in the wd community aboot all this. I guess diablofans has a preview up of sorts. I haven't read anything yet.

*edit - I glanced at diablofans and I'm guessing it is the same thing


----------



## A.D.D.

That line up of changes looks interesting. I will be curious to try it out on the ptr and see how it goes.


----------



## yahu

ahh, the good ol' days. When it wasn't until the PTR that people would stop playing.


----------



## venom7

Hi guys.
I am having trouble trying to get 55+ grift keys with my barb!!!
Is there anyone that would be ok for him to help me with?
I have already completed 54 solo non season.
If there is anyone that would like to help me, my tag is venom7#2430.
non season
Thanks!


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah yahu I've messaged a few times but you're always on DND =( and my ghosts have just been getting hellfire keys since I need the amulet pretty bad now


----------



## lemans81

Bye bye zdps.


----------



## HeavyUser

Oh wow 4 new torment levels, maybe Eden will come back now.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah yahu I've messaged a few times but you're always on DND =( and my ghosts have just been getting hellfire keys since I need the amulet pretty bad now


well everyone left me, so I have to play with myself...er...with my kid's account...no, that doesn't sound any better...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom7*
> 
> Hi guys.
> I am having trouble trying to get 55+ grift keys with my barb!!!
> Is there anyone that would be ok for him to help me with?
> I have already completed 54 solo non season.
> If there is anyone that would like to help me, my tag is venom7#2430.
> non season
> Thanks!


Hey Venom - I do use cold whirlwind/groundstomp waste/BK/F&R build to get 55 keys, and sometimes higher (depending on when RNGesus decides to toss in the big guys). I could go higher with better gears, but couldn't we all.









I'm running S3, or I'd help. Good luck!


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well everyone left me, so I have to play with myself...er...with my kid's account...no, that doesn't sound any better...


For real though we could use a good WD buddy we miss you =[


----------



## yahu

then why'd you leave me??? waaaaah!!!









Doesn't dna have zdocs or are they a rarer commodity there too? I haven't read the preview yet, is zdoc really going away? Will the "sader is the new lock" build going to work or are they going to kill that too with the changes? I'm really disliking blizz changing things like this as it gets so hard to compare the game to itself. E.g. - people still go on about how awesome vanilla inferno was, and then MP10 (in that order) but I guarantee if they had the builds/gear they have now it would be a smash fest. I mean inferno/MP10 wasn't GR60, which even the lowly WD has solo'd.


----------



## The LAN Man

everybody quit man was just a bunch of ghosts running 24/7 and most zdocs in DNA already have groups they run with pretty regularly


----------



## yahu

ah, got it. I know...I'm so ronery over here. I occasionally jump into FNG's game cause he never locks it down. lol Even he has gone to Heroes, and now it looks like he's playing HC.


----------



## The LAN Man

I know man its sad but I think we're going to try to push this weekend if you're up for it


----------



## yahu

I'll try to be around. My only issue is a new schedule and my brother is up from CA. I'm not quite sure our plans yet.


----------



## The LAN Man

I gotcha man


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well aim for much higher than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with the big emerald giving you 130%, you're only getting 21% from elsewhere. You really need to maximize your amulet, gloves, and rings. With Jade they big key is CDR so the best builds tend to drop witching hour for vigilante belt.
> 
> I assume the console version of D3 also kicked spirit walk in the balls, which makes Jade a real pain. It is one of the faster lower level clearing builds for WD, but you really want to go pets, and ideally with Dagger of Darts and the Carnevil mask, with zunimassa set pieces. That has the most dmg output by far with the recent changes.


I have a nice T6 capable pets set, just wanted to try something different but I agree pet build is crazy.
I made the changes you suggested and it made a big difference! Thanks!!

Man I really hope all those patch changes come to the PS4, already missing out on seasons.


----------



## yahu

I believe the 2.2 updates got to the consoles, so I'd assume 2.3 updates would too. I think you miss out on seasons because offline mode where cheating can become an issue. Since seasons is big about the ladder system, I think the fear is the cheaters making it on top of the leaderboards. I hear the console version is pretty cool but do you have a PC that can run the game? I hear lemans is looking to sell an account or two?









I know some people like to sit back on a couch and play on the TV. Personally I have my PC connected to a projector via HDMI, so I'm playing on a 10'+ screen typically with an orbweaver and a mouse. Yes, this is why I occasionally/quite often fall asleep while putting up with the grind.


----------



## Sainesk

Anyone tried D3 over steam? I've got a laptop that is okay moving around in town but would lag like crazy in intense combat, wondering if I stream from my desktop to laptop if the delay is noticeable/major.

2.3 patch notes looks like a pretty huge deal - equipping Legendary affixes on your character (Kanai's Cube, not to mention this may come with a whole new game mode/adventure) and torment 10. I really really hope they do something special with T10 instead of just "guys we doubled gold, we doubled xp and we doubled legendary drops".


----------



## HeavyUser

I used splashtop to stream from my desktop when I'm at work and the lag was minimal when I used to play.


----------



## yahu

I hate to say it, but DL streamed to a device of some sort while running off to take a sheeit. Ask lemans... kimchi baaaaad...


----------



## lemans81

Wasn't he using like teamviewer or something.....seasons require sacrifice.


----------



## HeavyUser

I've tried it with teamviewer and it blowed, ymmv


----------



## I Push Buttons

Is there any space left in the OCN clan?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Wasn't he using like teamviewer or something.....seasons require sacrifice.


that might have been it actually. "he was collecting enough DNA in order to make the proper sacrifice" is what you meant.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Push Buttons*
> 
> Is there any space left in the OCN clan?


yep! Read the 1st post in this thread for instructions. One thing to note - the clan has been pretty quiet as of late. People went all crazy playing multiple days in a row (as in, no sleep) when S3 started and now most have burnt out. I would imagine S4 will see a lot of people on, especially considering the changes coming in 2.3.

I think Forgiven plays NS mostly and I see him on pretty regularly. Most of the rest of us are in season.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I believe the 2.2 updates got to the consoles, so I'd assume 2.3 updates would too. I think you miss out on seasons because offline mode where cheating can become an issue. Since seasons is big about the ladder system, I think the fear is the cheaters making it on top of the leaderboards. I hear the console version is pretty cool but do you have a PC that can run the game? I hear lemans is looking to sell an account or two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people like to sit back on a couch and play on the TV. Personally I have my PC connected to a projector via HDMI, so I'm playing on a 10'+ screen typically with an orbweaver and a mouse. Yes, this is why I occasionally/quite often fall asleep while putting up with the grind.


lol I'm one of those weird people that rebuys games for no reason, I have the game on PC and lvl 60DH I'm actually in the OCN clan too


----------



## yahu

well sheyoot, you should get on in the clan play at the start of S4. It gets crazy up in hurr!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Thinking of going on tomorrow, who is still playing?
Any major changes in the last month?


----------



## yahu

I think I will be working on documentation most of the day along with [hopefully] recovering from going out tonight, so while I might be online I'll likely be not paying attention mostly/passed out for bits at a time...

*edit - forgot to answer your question; no recent changes in game but if PTR goes live, that might be something you'd want to check out.


----------



## The LAN Man

Lag from teamviewer is bad idk about other services though


----------



## dsmwookie

I am on a decent amount. I will probably start a seasoned toon for s4.

P.s. I'm Forgiven.


----------



## yahu

^there he is!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Hope I can remember people's CON names in regards to their d3 name


----------



## yahu

^I honestly don't know that it will matter. bunch o' ghosts up in hurr. I get more response out of DNA than I do the "online" members of our clan.


----------



## Demented

I've been playing, totally solo since Season 3. It started with just wanting to get to 70 on my own, and then...it just kept going.









Now I'm 358, and have some pretty decent gear. 100% solo, cept my Templar lackey.

It's made the game more of a daily challenge, and gives me freedom to really play my way.

It's nothing personal, and I would have still come into teamspeak but felt like I'd be more eavesdropping than anything else.


----------



## yahu

^eh, its all good. teamspeak usually just has DNA punks all over it these days < cough> DL/Stealth < /cough>


----------



## yahu

looks like I missed you, JT. I've been in friggin' meetings all gd morning and now I need to try and kick the shizz out of some documentation, at least to say that I did something. :\


----------



## dsmwookie

I'm on vacation, but I'll be on Sunday probably. These patch changes are exciting.


----------



## Robin Nio

really hopping all classes will be pretty balanced and all of them on the top 4 man leaderboard and comparable in dps.


----------



## yahu

It will be interesting to see what Blizzard does, but I have a hard time believing they will balance everything well enough, and make GR progress change enough that there won't be a combination, or a couple combinations, that bubble to the top. I suppose we shall see.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> It will be interesting to see what Blizzard does, but I have a hard time believing they will balance everything well enough, and make GR progress change enough that there won't be a combination, or a couple combinations, that bubble to the top. I suppose we shall see.


It sure is an extremely hard job for blizzard to balance especially when bringing out new stuff like the new Kanai's cube but it sure does bring build diversity and gear diversity. I'm stoked.


----------



## yahu

I don't think you're being sarcastic, so I agree.







They can't possibly have the resources to cover all the scenarios and they use PTR and live to help them. That said, I wish they'd stop nerfing and just look to balance in general. I suppose they have to adjust this or that for balance, which may sometimes include nerfs. Its just a pain to try to figger out wth to hold onto with limited stash space, so I end up clearing house, which has bit me in the ass a bit here and there.


----------



## FlawleZ

I still play about once a day evenings and nights central time. Cleared a 59 in 4 man last night


----------



## yahu

^I saw you making the move last night. I've been so uninterested in 4-mans with the clan so quiet, to the point that when we ran it previously I hadn't even run with a wiz in the group.







DL wants me to run with them sometime this weekend, but my bro is up from CA and I don't know our weekend plans quite yet. When we hit the 58 previously it was before DL got all DNA'd up, so I'm sure it will be cake to push it up.

I haven't run zdoc in a while, but I think I got all the necessary pieces such as a nice stormshield, ess of johan and what not.


----------



## FlawleZ

Yeah it was my first time trying a 59 and 60. We needed about 20 seconds on the 60. I died 4 times I think, the DH 3 times, and no pylon on RG. I'm still a bit off from ideal for high end grifts. I'm plagued with non ancient Sparkers and have yet to land a good tal ammy with socket so I'm still only 2 gems. I do feel like a 60 or a bit higher is still doable as is. The single target dps on Wiz is superb and even if the Wiz is a little behind a similar gear DH, the Wiz party buffs are huge.


----------



## FlawleZ

Also for group play I can bring Zdps Sader, slowball DH, or Wiz if anyone wants to still group.


----------



## yahu

I know wiz is a definite buff to the group but when I played last (lawdy, we did that gr58 on 5/3, almost 2 months ago) I don't think we had a solid enough teamplay wizard to overpower the 2 x dh combo.

you can bring a 'sader but the question is can you bring a good 'sader.







I guess the role of 'sader has changed to provide more lock for RG (sweep?) and also protect the lowly WD from lightning so that the WD doesn't have to rely on xepharian.


----------



## The LAN Man

I really like the wiz/DH combo and the nats/slowball combo just because slowball clears trash really well but struggles on RG which makes the other specs a huge help especially at higher levels. Wu's Wiz is pretty good for teamplay he just needs an ancient serpent sparker and he'll be done.


----------



## yahu

well it is now, but not 2 months ago.







I saw he finally took Shin out as the top wizzy.

with all the free int gear you'd think I would have started a wiz...since they killed CM...


----------



## The LAN Man

yeah two months ago I think he was part of the group that was quiting


----------



## FlawleZ

I haven't found an ancient SS yet, but I have a 2500 DPS regular one and I feel like my Grand Vizier setup provides more burst damage with harder hitting meteors. And my 'Sader is pretty good but I don't have the stun/lock combo setup yet. But I do have extra Rolands gear I may mess with some configs today and try to set him up for stun/lock. But a WD can stun/lock too ya know. I feel easier to gear for too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Been busy the past day or two. I've gotten it so I'm top100 at least in solo,2,3,4. I'm really liking groups this season, especially 2's. If any of you have a decent zdps WD and want a decent score, 60's aren't too bad with my nats DH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I haven't found an ancient SS yet, but I have a 2500 DPS regular one and I feel like my Grand Vizier setup provides more burst damage with harder hitting meteors. And my 'Sader is pretty good but I don't have the stun/lock combo setup yet. But I do have extra Rolands gear I may mess with some configs today and try to set him up for stun/lock. But a WD can stun/lock too ya know. I feel easier to gear for too.


WD stun works pretty good, but crusader stun gives you more buffs and grouping overall. Still, groups are passing GR 73 with WD on the stun... if they think the group is significantly held back by you not stunning, they are flat out wrong.


----------



## yahu

^I've heard the stun from a well geared 'sader is really good on the RG too, and it allows the WD to use stormshield instead of homunculus. I haven't played in so long I honestly haven't played with the different rolled 'sader yet. I do have a couple final witness shields so could run that if need be too, but I'm not sure what other gear I would need (literally haven't even researched the newer setup).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I've heard the stun from a well geared 'sader is really good on the RG too, and it allows the WD to use stormshield instead of homunculus. I haven't played in so long I honestly haven't played with the different rolled 'sader yet. I do have a couple final witness shields so could run that if need be too, but I'm not sure what other gear I would need (literally haven't even researched the newer setup).


It seems about the same as WD. There's some bosses that can't be stunned, but so far I think they are the same for both (bloodmaw for example).

The main advantage you get is WD can run piranado, mass confusion, and ess of johan. Mass confuse is 20% debuff, piranado is 15% debuff... plus grouping, plus 30% strongarm debuff where applicable. Ess of johan is just amazing for making groups.


----------



## yahu

plus haunt, plus bbv, etc. do you run jungle fortitude as a passive? Last I played I ran the passive (can't remember the name) that has mobs that you poison (which is everything) doing 20% less dmg. It could leave you more vulnerable than JF of course, such as when you're entering an area but the trade off is it is nice for your party (though 80% will still kill them, lol).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> plus haunt, plus bbv, etc. do you run jungle fortitude as a passive? Last I played I ran the passive (can't remember the name) that has mobs that you poison (which is everything) doing 20% less dmg. It could leave you more vulnerable than JF of course, such as when you're entering an area but the trade off is it is nice for your party (though 80% will still kill them, lol).


You have haunt and bbv with stun build too







. I just run JF, I feel like its effect is stronger for some reason.

Diablofans has the data-mined patch notes. Looks like the new cube lets you break down a legendary item, and you can 3 new passive slots for their powers- jewelry, weapon, armor. This means you will be able to smash and gain the powers of 3 legendarys, without having to wear them. This is huge because you will be able to smash RORG and gain the extra set piece, while keeping focus/restraint.


----------



## yahu

Oooh, I thought you were saying the buffs WD adds in general. You have piranhado in stun build too.

As far as the cube, I'm thinking DoD + SMK would be nice. maybe ess of johan + dovu for stun if they nerf as bad as they do, or ess + immunity for whatever support toon there is I suppose. I meant to post about this earlier as the communities were a buzz about this today, but work was sucking.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You have haunt and bbv with stun build too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just run JF, I feel like its effect is stronger for some reason.
> 
> Diablofans has the data-mined patch notes. Looks like the new cube lets you break down a legendary item, and you can 3 new passive slots for their powers- jewelry, weapon, armor. This means you will be able to smash and gain the powers of 3 legendarys, without having to wear them. This is huge because you will be able to smash RORG and gain the extra set piece, while keeping focus/restraint.


I feel like that and nats with hexing pants will really push slowball more or less out of the way for higher groupings.


----------



## FlawleZ

Got an Ancient Krider other day but my bolts still sucks its like 39%. Is it even worth it or wait until I get a better one?


----------



## The LAN Man

does it have disc on it?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> looks like I missed you, JT. I've been in friggin' meetings all gd morning and now I need to try and kick the shizz out of some documentation, at least to say that I did something. :\


It's all good, I have more free time next week, so hopefully I'll see you and others on as well, when I signed on it was a ghost town


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> does it have disc on it?


Yeah 12


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oooh, I thought you were saying the buffs WD adds in general. You have piranhado in stun build too.
> 
> As far as the cube, I'm thinking DoD + SMK would be nice. maybe ess of johan + dovu for stun if they nerf as bad as they do, or ess + immunity for whatever support toon there is I suppose. I meant to post about this earlier as the communities were a buzz about this today, but work was sucking.


Stun WD doesn't have pirana, there isn't room on skill bar.

WD is going to be nuts... you can add in RoRG, DoD, carnival mask... then wear smk + zuni + moj


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> It's all good, I have more free time next week, so hopefully I'll see you and others on as well, when I signed on it was a ghost town


that's how its been unfortunately.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Stun WD doesn't have pirana, there isn't room on skill bar.
> 
> WD is going to be nuts... you can add in RoRG, DoD, carnival mask... then wear smk + zuni + moj


last time I ran stun I used Piranhado...granted, that was 2 months ago.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah 12


hold onto that thing man meticulous bolts is easy to get but you need it to be 32% or lower


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Anyone tried D3 over steam? I've got a laptop that is okay moving around in town but would lag like crazy in intense combat, wondering if I stream from my desktop to laptop if the delay is noticeable/major.
> 
> 2.3 patch notes looks like a pretty huge deal - equipping Legendary affixes on your character (Kanai's Cube, not to mention this may come with a whole new game mode/adventure) and torment 10. I really really hope they do something special with T10 instead of just "guys we doubled gold, we doubled xp and we doubled legendary drops".


Well I just tried streaming this over steam to my laptop (captain slowpoke here) and wow is it amazing. Just like on my desktop and haven't noticed any delay (yet) using a laptop where office programs are like stress tests (nice looking but weak/very budget laptop). No need for a gaming laptop around the house, yay


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well aim for much higher than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with the big emerald giving you 130%, you're only getting 21% from elsewhere. You really need to maximize your amulet, gloves, and rings. With Jade they big key is CDR so the best builds tend to drop witching hour for vigilante belt.
> 
> I assume the console version of D3 also kicked spirit walk in the balls, which makes Jade a real pain. It is one of the faster lower level clearing builds for WD, but you really want to go pets, and ideally with Dagger of Darts and the Carnevil mask, with zunimassa set pieces. That has the most dmg output by far with the recent changes.


Took up a bunch of your suggestions, when I initially asked I could barely do T4 this vid is after your suggestions


----------



## yahu

cool, and congrats! It looks like the build might be missing a couple things too (that interface is hard for me to understand though, so maybe I missed something), such as haunt% on shoulders and chest, elite dmg on that belt (hellcat can roll up to 8% I think?), 6% crit chance on Quetz mask, Stone of Jordan with poison+more elite dmg, better 2h weapon like wormwood staff or Furnace (bis), etc.

Also, that build really shines when you crank the CDR too, so 8% on gloves, 8% on shoulders, 8% on vigilante belt, 10% on weapon if you can get that, etc. I'm not sure if the console version of the game has the changes from 2.2 fully, but there is a 2pc mini-nuke from jade that does 10s worth of dmg when you hit a creature a 2nd time with haunt, which is pretty sweet too.

That was the strongest WD build until they gimped it by changing the cooldown of spirit walk to start after spirit walk is done. Though before the change to spirit walk the WD could almost stay in that mode indefinitely.


----------



## The LAN Man

Hellcat cant roll elite % anymore


----------



## Jhexp

Does anyone think we'll be able to roll normal legendaries into ancient ones with the cube?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Hellcat cant roll elite % anymore


funny, I happened across a hellcat this weekend and checked the elite dmg to see if I recalled the amount correctly. I noticed they changed this from being able to roll elite dmg. why the fugg did Blizzard do that? Was that really something that required a nerf? Anyway, just weird.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Does anyone think we'll be able to roll normal legendaries into ancient ones with the cube?


That shouldn't matter I'll test it once the PTR comes out to get a better idea how it really works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> funny, I happened across a hellcat this weekend and checked the elite dmg to see if I recalled the amount correctly. I noticed they changed this from being able to roll elite dmg. why the fugg did Blizzard do that? Was that really something that required a nerf? Anyway, just weird.


Yeah I found out on my alt account was confused since that was the only real stat that made that belt viable since you can craft attack speed belts


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> cool, and congrats! It looks like the build might be missing a couple things too (that interface is hard for me to understand though, so maybe I missed something), such as haunt% on shoulders and chest, elite dmg on that belt (hellcat can roll up to 8% I think?), 6% crit chance on Quetz mask, Stone of Jordan with poison+more elite dmg, better 2h weapon like wormwood staff or Furnace (bis), etc.
> 
> Also, that build really shines when you crank the CDR too, so 8% on gloves, 8% on shoulders, 8% on vigilante belt, 10% on weapon if you can get that, etc. I'm not sure if the console version of the game has the changes from 2.2 fully, but there is a 2pc mini-nuke from jade that does 10s worth of dmg when you hit a creature a 2nd time with haunt, which is pretty sweet too.
> 
> That was the strongest WD build until they gimped it by changing the cooldown of spirit walk to start after spirit walk is done. Though before the change to spirit walk the WD could almost stay in that mode indefinitely.


I'm hoping for an Ancient Wormwood or Furnace because what I have now is an ancient version (_I actually have 3 regular versions of wormwood_) and it provides a massive leap in DPS.

Yes we also got that sweet sweet nuke


----------



## yahu

that will help for sure. I didn't comment on your 2h as I figured that was the best you have. I auto-slvg those things without an ID







I have an ancient furnace that isn't too bad dmg wise (Crazy has a really nice one), but the nice thing is it rolled max (or close to it) CDR and I believe max (or close to it) elite dmg @ 50%. Before 2.2, where they increased the damage for Jade, I was hitting 1.5billion without pylons/buffs other than skills and I never really saw what it would do in 2.2.

I think I saw the mini-nuke hitting in the 700mil/800mil range, and my supporting gear is not what I'd consider ideal. This was during the week break between S2 and S3 but with the change to spirit walk I just didn't want to invest much time in what feels like a dying build, at least for the moment, especially when they buffed other things so well.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that will help for sure. I didn't comment on your 2h as I figured that was the best you have. I auto-slvg those things without an ID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ancient furnace that isn't too bad dmg wise (Crazy has a really nice one), but the nice thing is it rolled max (or close to it) CDR and I believe max (or close to it) elite dmg @ 50%. Before 2.2, where they increased the damage for Jade, I was hitting 1.5billion without pylons/buffs other than skills and I never really saw what it would do in 2.2.
> 
> I think I saw the mini-nuke hitting in the 700mil/800mil range, and my supporting gear is not what I'd consider ideal. This was during the week break between S2 and S3 but with the change to spirit walk I just didn't want to invest much time in what feels like a dying build, at least for the moment, especially when they buffed other things so well.


Dang! the most I've gotten so far is 400mil!

I've already upgraded the weapon to something nicer dmg wise but I'm hoping for one of the BIS weapons. also want a nicer Quez.


----------



## yahu

I think biggums and fr0sty (and probably others I've forgotten) were hitting over a billion before ancients came into play, and even before furnace I want to say? I hope they address spirit walk at some point because that change really hurts the Jade build. I think some people are pulling it off with the 1h sword "In-geom" which has a CDR affect after an elite pack, but it is a 1h, fast hitting sword, which doesn't make it ideal for Jade.

But don't worry, says blizz...Wizards are hitting over 100 billion with meteor I believe?









*edit - it doesn't sound like this is a viable build as it requires some setup...but then again, neither is Jade with the spirit walk change.


----------



## FlawleZ

I think power pylon is around 80-90 Billion with starpact. I've heard of some seeing 100 Billion but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## yahu

I watched a video on youtube where some wizard hit it against Ghom in the larder. I forgot to look at what buffs he had on, but Power should only come up in Rifts/Grifts and not in story mode, IIRC.

BTW - I don't know wizard enough to know exactly how he set it up, but I think he had to use that skill or set bonus (not sure where it comes from ) where all elements are used, and then he did it.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think biggums and fr0sty (and probably others I've forgotten) were hitting over a billion before ancients came into play, and even before furnace I want to say? I hope they address spirit walk at some point because that change really hurts the Jade build. I think some people are pulling it off with the 1h sword "In-geom" which has a CDR affect after an elite pack, but it is a 1h, fast hitting sword, which doesn't make it ideal for Jade.
> 
> But don't worry, says blizz...Wizards are hitting over 100 billion with meteor I believe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - it doesn't sound like this is a viable build as it requires some setup...but then again, neither is Jade with the spirit walk change.


LOL I have a far way to go then!!

Jade def isn't the most efficient, my other set is still more powerful and the survivablity is way higher, but I love the dot, dot, run and hide aspect of Jade.


----------



## yahu

I definitely like the play of Jade, but its hard to try and get used to it after 2.2. It was pretty much the dmg build for WD previously. A couple guys got close with pets, but they were more the exception than the rule.


----------



## yahu

hmm...scheduled maintenance going on right now (yes, I passed out and didn't realize it would be hitting). Seeing that there hasn't been downtime for maintenance in the last couple weeks or so, I wonder if they are doing anything that will enable PTR. I guess we'll see if it goes up sometime today (once validated) or tomorrow.


----------



## The LAN Man

PTR is up


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> PTR is up


Ofcourse when I'm not home.


----------



## Crazy9000

PTR patch notes up.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19814212
Quote:


> Nephalem Rifts
> Nephalem Rifts no longer require Keystones
> The Realm of Trials has been removed from the game
> Generic Greater Rift Keystones now drop and can drop at any difficulty level
> The amount of progress required to complete a Nephalem Rift or Greater Rift has been increased
> The option to upgrade a keystone upon successful completion of a Greater Rift has been removed
> You may now only upgrade Legendary Gems if you complete a Greater Rift before time expires
> Greater Rift tiers are now selected via a dropdown menu
> The maximum rift tier that can be selected is:
> The Greater Rift tier equivalent to the highest difficulty setting Nephalem Rift you have completed
> One tier higher than the highest Greater Rift tier you have successfully completed
> Monster damage in Greater Rifts above tier 25 has been significantly reduced
> The number of Blood Shards dropped in Greater Rifts above tier 42 has been increased
> The number of guaranteed Legendary items dropped in Greater Rifts starting at tier 50 has been increased


----------



## yahu

I might actually play this PTR to see whut's whut with the new sets, and the changes to Helltooth. Is the 2000% MF in effect, cause that's always fun.









oh yeah, I think the kitty mojo should be included too! rawr lol


----------



## The LAN Man

good luck I'm trying to get into a game on it now and there's a 2 hour queue


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> good luck I'm trying to get into a game on it now and there's a 2 hour queue


All you gotta do is become a famous streamer and leech of other peoples game. /sarcasm


----------



## yahu

well I won't be getting into it right away. what's the over/under DL "calls in sick" tomorrow? har har


----------



## Crazy9000

I've got the PTR installed on my work PC so I can que for a game on work computer all day. Maybe I'll be in by the time I get off work.


----------



## The LAN Man

Well I'm on 24 hour duty today so I won't go back to work until tuesday...


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm still in que, been over 6 hours. Shouldn't have tried for Torment 10 I guess.


----------



## Pendulum

With the update coming I figured I'd play some D3 on my wizard for the fun. I'm a total casual, though.









My wiz started out at 250k damage today, got him up to a little over 1 million now. I got crazy lucky and got 5 Tal Rasha set pieces today, I have the 6 set bonus thanks to my ring.








When I thought it couldn't get any better I got a Cindercoat drop and a gem of Efficacious Toxin. <- OP gem is OP

Firewalkers 333% + 34% fire damage + set bonus + gem = about ~7-10m damage/s just walking, it's great for those annoying trash mobs.

It's funny how generous the drop rate is since I played last time, which was ~6 months ago.


----------



## Jhexp

No PTR here either, queues are ridiculous. On the plus side I'm glad the cube has a chance to change an item to ancient, it's the one thing I was hoping would happen.


----------



## HeavyUser

Any of you guys playing D3 in 4k?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Any of you guys playing D3 in 4k?


Nope, I play 2560x1440 windowed on my ultra wide monitor. I keep a webpage or something else open on the side.


----------



## yahu

I think Eden was running 4k. I run same as Wu, or on 2560x1600, or at 1080p on the PJ, depending on where I game. I'll run my laptop at 1080p on the side when I multibox (I find it easier this way, plus I don't have to pay for the app). I could have gotten the 4k screen on the laptop but one thing kept me from it. The word "why?"


----------



## The LAN Man

I run it at 4k. It doesn't really scale past 1080p


----------



## FlawleZ

A larger view distance would be nice. Even just 10% would be huge vs Jailer/thunderstorm.


----------



## JTHMfreak

For ptr, should I copy my account? I'm guessing yes, never done ptr before.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> For ptr, should I copy my account? I'm guessing yes, never done ptr before.


Yes


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes


Cool, if only the wait wasn't four hours


----------



## yahu

I think it will scale width-wise, from what I heard. So if you have one of those ridiculous 21:9 monitors, or running SLI/xfire (and it works) you can see further across. Of course, if you are in a vertical section of the map, you have the same scale.

Have you tried turbohud, flawlez? I haven't run it, but it shows bad enemies like thunderstorm, jailer, etc. some of the other guys in here would have better info than me.


----------



## HeavyUser

Yea, I was reading if you have a 16:9 4k monitor the 4k resolution should be an option in screen size in the graphics options. The Lan Man, whats your monitor's aspect ratio?

You 2k guys, do you see a big difference playing at 2k vs 1080p?


----------



## JTHMfreak

So I'm doing a gr 46 solo. Doing really well too, only died once, at 70% completion with plenty of time left.
Game starts running at 10 fps.


----------



## yahu

^ew...I usually only see dropped frames like that if I look at the leaderboards. I think that jumps servers or something, and kills perf.

As for 2k, the viewable distance is a little bigger but I wouldn't say it has been the difference in any situations. I mostly play @ 1080p on the PJ, otherwise I'd fall out of a chair whenever I pass out.


----------



## Crazy9000




----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


That's awesome, and really helpful in climbing those ladders I would think


----------



## yahu

nerd alert! When I have to pick up my mouse and move it through the air back to the side of my mouse pad just to click into my inventory...I'm using too many monitors (in a game like D3).









*edit - Crazy quits more GR that are vertical based vs bad mob/elite based!


----------



## criznit

I might install the PTR when I get home tonight and see what's up. The notes sound very intriguing.


----------



## The LAN Man

My monitor is 16x9 Heavy


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I might install the PTR when I get home tonight and see what's up. The notes sound very intriguing.


If you are going to try to play on the PTR I suggest finding the difficulty level with the lowest wait time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> If you are going to try to play on the PTR I suggest finding the difficulty level with the lowest wait time.


Yep... waited for 10 hours and never made it into a torment 10 game. Torment 3 however, was an hour and a half tops.

If you make a shortcut directly to diablo3.exe, and add -launch at the end of target (after the ""), you can launch D3 directly. This lets you use the launcher to join the PTR, then launch D3 with your shortcut and actually play on live while waiting for the PTR game to get created.


----------



## Sainesk

I noticed the 3 monitors are different (does that right one say 'Overlord'?) and the pilot(?) gear before spotting there's a cat in the picture! I'm just running 1080p, not enough desk space for 3 monitors unless I had 2 hanging off the middle one or all 3 wall mounted or something.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A.D.D.*
> 
> If you are going to try to play on the PTR I suggest finding the difficulty level with the lowest wait time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep... waited for 10 hours and never made it into a torment 10 game. Torment 3 however, was an hour and a half tops.
> 
> If you make a shortcut directly to diablo3.exe, and add -launch at the end of target (after the ""), you can launch D3 directly. This lets you use the launcher to join the PTR, then launch D3 with your shortcut and actually play on live while waiting for the PTR game to get created.


Well... I guess I can just wait until the release lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think Eden was running 4k. I run same as Wu, or on 2560x1600, or at 1080p on the PJ, depending on where I game. I'll run my laptop at 1080p on the side when I multibox (I find it easier this way, plus I don't have to pay for the app). I could have gotten the 4k screen on the laptop but one thing kept me from it. The word "why?"


I was running 3840x1440 on a 49" 4k. Its like playing on two 20" 16:10 monitors side by side without the bezels.

Finally calmed down enough from not getting a kridershot to stop by and say "hi"

Whats the story here? New season coming? can someone sum up the changelog? Worth re-installing over? Have <1/10th the time available to play, so unless we have a clear path to builds without the infinite grind, I am not in.


----------



## yahu

^good to hear from ya bud. There are bootloads of changes, first of which is DL got an ancient krider, or maybe two (he also left the clan and joined DNA).

as for the upcoming patch, I'll try to recall what I've read/heard (I'm sure others have better info):
- Torment VII - Torment X added (Torment X is basically like GR45)
- class changes here and there (of course)
- RG has lower life, but it takes more mobs to get to RG (trying to even out GR playtime)
- new sets for monk, sader, and WD
- old sets/items are updated (Helltooth for WD, Vyr's for Wizards as an example; also HF amulets roll socket by default)
- new items (not sure what)
- mats at lvl70 are now the same mats at lvl1
- gift-type item for jewelry (at least amulets)
- new area with quests, NPCs, and even new mobs (I believe)
- Kanai's cube which will allow you to roll rare items into legendary items, roll mats into different mats (I think?), and most importantly, allow you to capture legendary affixes (non-set) and equip them; such as krider affix while using Etrayu; you can have 1 x armor, 1 x jewelry, 1 x weapon affix active at once

I'm sure I'm missing some items. PTR is live but the queues are long I've heard so I haven't tried myself yet.

The clan is super quiet these days in game. I think the clan showed their o-face at the beginning of season and is currently sleeping it off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^good to hear from ya bud. There are bootloads of changes, first of which is DL got an ancient krider, or maybe two (he also left the clan and joined DNA).
> 
> as for the upcoming patch, I'll try to recall what I've read/heard (I'm sure others have better info):
> - Torment VII - Torment X added (Torment X is basically like GR45)
> 
> - gift-type item for jewelry (at least amulets)
> 
> - Kanai's cube which will allow you to roll rare items into legendary items, roll mats into different mats (I think?), and most importantly, allow you to capture legendary affixes (non-set) and equip them; such as krider affix while using Etrayu; you can have 1 x armor, 1 x jewelry, 1 x weapon affix active at once


I heard Download took a hike, can't really blame him anymore than crazy. I like the idea of having more than one path to get your gear, but it sounds like you are just going to have to grind that much more to get BIS everything.


----------



## yahu

I just read the PTR notes, it looks like you can re-roll legendary gear at the cube, which could result in an ancient. So you can re-roll your krider and it could roll legendary. Also, you can roll a set piece and possibly get another set piece. So you have UE everything but gloves, and you get another helm that isn't as good as yours. You can reroll the helm to try and get the gloves.

I think all that rolling will take specific mats, kind of like older legendary recipes did (pita), but I'm not sure how that will all be worked out. Maybe Crazy or someone else that got in knows.

From the sound of the notes, you will "catalog" your legendary affixes, so that is nice. No need to keep gear that might prove useful, and you can play with different combinations. There is a ton to this patch (almost like a mini-expansion), so I don't know that S3 will be ending in the next 2 - 3 months.


----------



## HeavyUser

I'm looking forward getting back into the grind once the new patch is released!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was running 3840x1440 on a 49" 4k. Its like playing on two 20" 16:10 monitors side by side without the bezels.
> 
> Finally calmed down enough from not getting a kridershot to stop by and say "hi"
> 
> Whats the story here? New season coming? can someone sum up the changelog? Worth re-installing over? Have <1/10th the time available to play, so unless we have a clear path to builds without the infinite grind, I am not in.


I know your pain, I have hundreds of hours on Wiz, no Ancient Serpent Sparker. Have an Ancient Grand Vizier which isn't bad, but I start to hit a dps wall around grift 60 in groups. On the other hand I have 10% the time on my DH and I landed an Ancient Krider...idk.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was running 3840x1440 on a 49" 4k. Its like playing on two 20" 16:10 monitors side by side without the bezels.
> 
> Finally calmed down enough from not getting a kridershot to stop by and say "hi"
> 
> Whats the story here? New season coming? can someone sum up the changelog? Worth re-installing over? Have <1/10th the time available to play, so unless we have a clear path to builds without the infinite grind, I am not in.
> 
> 
> 
> I know your pain, I have hundreds of hours on Wiz, no Ancient Serpent Sparker. Have an Ancient Grand Vizier which isn't bad, but I start to hit a dps wall around grift 60 in groups. On the other hand I have 10% the time on my DH and I landed an Ancient Krider...idk.
Click to expand...

Countless hours on DH...no ancient krider, and only meh stats on everything else. 2 hours on WD and ancient SMK...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I know your pain, I have hundreds of hours on Wiz, no Ancient Serpent Sparker. Have an Ancient Grand Vizier which isn't bad, but I start to hit a dps wall around grift 60 in groups. On the other hand I have 10% the time on my DH and I landed an Ancient Krider...idk.


You know whats worse than not getting an ancient sparker, First ancient I've ever gotten in all seasons.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Countless hours on DH...no ancient krider, and only meh stats on everything else. 2 hours on WD and ancient SMK...


But you can still do nats, it's best for solo rankings.


----------



## The LAN Man

And you can do hats for groups we almost passed a 68 with crAny on nays and me on slowball


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You know whats worse than not getting an ancient sparker, First ancient I've ever gotten in all seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch...


----------



## iARDAs

2 years ago when I had my last rig I had this game installed on a HDD and it would always stutter. If I installed it on SSD there would not be any stutter.

Did anybody ever experience this issue?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 2 years ago when I had my last rig I had this game installed on a HDD and it would always stutter. If I installed it on SSD there would not be any stutter.
> 
> Did anybody ever experience this issue?


I had it like something like that back when the game released or so. Can't really remember but it was also on a HDD got it on a SSD now and haven't had any issues.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> I had it like something like that back when the game released or so. Can't really remember but it was also on a HDD got it on a SSD now and haven't had any issues.


Yeah right? My new build will be ready on Wednesday and I have a 120gb SSD currently. I do not want to download the game to the SSD, but if it still stutters on the HDD, I might just have to install it on the SSD.

Again this was 18-20 months ago.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah right? My new build will be ready on Wednesday and I have a 120gb SSD currently. I do not want to download the game to the SSD, but if it still stutters on the HDD, I might just have to install it on the SSD.
> 
> Again this was 18-20 months ago.


I know that the game runs alot better since RoS, Idk if it were released shen you played last but download it on a HDD and check it out, in worst case you can move it to your SSD.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> I know that the game runs alot better since RoS, Idk if it were released shen you played last but download it on a HDD and check it out, in worst case you can move it to your SSD.


no RoS was not out as far As I know when I was playing the game last.

Quick question. Does RoS add new stuff to the main game? Do I have to buy it right away or wait until I finish the main game?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> no RoS was not out as far As I know when I was playing the game last.
> 
> Quick question. Does RoS add new stuff to the main game? Do I have to buy it right away or wait until I finish the main game?


RoS adds a lot, it's almost like vanilla is a game demo/trial now, you can wait until you finish vanilla but a lot of people who have already completed the campaign a few times just do adventure mode (new mode which needs RoS) to get characters to lv 70 (new cap) quickly and where the game really begins (since everything up to 70 is a waste of time/just for fun if you enjoy the levelling since items 69 and under quickly get replaced).

You'll also want RoS (which for $40 or even less when the game is on sale is great value imo especially with no monthly fees) for seasons which is an optional mode you can participate in with a fresh start from scratch for all players and competing on leaderboards (each season lasting a few months, items and xp earned carry over to your non-season so the progress is not lost) this is currently the most popular game mode which most people play.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> You know whats worse than not getting an ancient sparker, First ancient I've ever gotten in all seasons.
> 
> But you can still do nats, it's best for solo rankings.


That's how my ancient DoD looks compared to my non-ancient on WD. Once you roll up that socket though t will look a little better. Hopefully that cdr will help your build (no idea if cdr is helpful on Wiz builds).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> And you can do hats for groups we almost passed a 68 with crAny on nays and me on slowball


drinky much?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> I had it like something like that back when the game released or so. Can't really remember but it was also on a HDD got it on a SSD now and haven't had any issues.


Even installed on an SSD the game used to have perf issues, but they really seemed to have been addressed in RoS and further patches.


----------



## Wheezo

I found if you disable the two fps limiters in video settings (forground and background fps) then you get a much smoother experience. This is with vsync enabled.
SSD should only help loading times.


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you so much guys. Maybe I should get another SSD as well. 120GB will not be enough.

Also glad that RoS adds lots of stuff. I will make sure to buy it before playing the vanilla game.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I found if you disable the two fps limiters in video settings (forground and background fps) then you get a much smoother experience. This is with vsync enabled.
> SSD should only help loading times.


That's not entirely true, as it depends on how this game (or any game) utilizes file I/O for maps and whatnot. Since this game generates maps "randomly" (some more than others) then it does rely on the drive quite a bit as opposed to memory.

That said, we all know that this game was just not well optimized in a lot of areas, such as the cesspools when they were first released. The game shouldn't be super taxing as it is on some of the monster machines it runs on, but the perf issues were usually encountered whether someone was on a low-level laptop or the highest whiz-bang graphics card/SSD/octo-core beast of a desktop there is.

I believe other perf improvements people used to try were with the audio, such as setting the lowest quality audio. Again, I really haven't seen perf issues lately and I know they have been optimizing the game finally.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you so much guys. Maybe I should get another SSD as well. 120GB will not be enough.
> 
> Also glad that RoS adds lots of stuff. I will make sure to buy it before playing the vanilla game.


Dude the game isn't even remotely the same since RoS released. Before, the game had no endgame, and had no depth. Now there's some endgame a lot more depth. Group play is so much more rewarding. With Rifts/Greater Rifts theres new experiences to be had each time you boot it up. Legendaries are thousands times better and drop more often. ~ 2 years ago this wasn't the same game it is today...at all.


----------



## Alex132

I just shoved D3 onto my RAID0 SSDs. I got rid of any lag when new elements were loaded. This game also uses 1 CPU core for me, which results in poor frame rates when there are lots of objects on the screen... Oh Blizzard.


----------



## StealthSkull

Diablo = 100% luck nothing more


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Diablo = 100% luck nothing more


If that were true alkaizer wouldn't have dominated the leader boards every season he tried, with less time played than his rivals.


----------



## StealthSkull

My point luck plays well for him. Anyone can find exploits and use them. I agree with what twink said before when i brushed it off and said no. Just farming for that rift. Can't win without stone boy or pylon placement. He just farmed and farmed and farmed for it.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> My point luck plays well for him. Anyone can find exploits and use them. I agree with what twink said before when i brushed it off and said no. Just farming for that rift. Can't win without stone boy or pylon placement. He just farmed and farmed and farmed for it.


Again, he farmed less than people and did LESS abuse yet still was at the top. You can say it doesn't take skill but it absolutely does. There are plenty of people who I was 5 grift tiers higher than in our ocn clan with less time played and worse gear (on my DH s1).

I'm not saying the skill gap is huge, but you're kidding yourself if you think it's just time required.


----------



## Jhexp

Hey guys is the ocn clan active? All my friends quit so I'm running on my own at the moment and doing pub games which aren't ideal :/

I play a Wiz PL 635.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Again, he farmed less than people and did LESS abuse *yet still was at the top*. You can say it doesn't take skill but it absolutely does. There are plenty of people who I was 5 grift tiers higher than in our ocn clan with less time played and worse gear (on my DH s1).
> 
> I'm not saying the skill gap is huge, but you're kidding yourself if you think it's just time required.




I had to...









I agree though, skill plays a big factor... on some classes more then others, but I see a lot of people who just can't do some builds because they can't play well enough... or just end up a few rift levels lower. I remember watching a Wizard last season who had better gear then me trying tons of rifts, getting some absolutely perfect ones, and not being able to finish them.


----------



## yahu

agreed 100% that skill plays a big part. As an example, you're kidding yourself if you don't think there are good zdocs/z-saders and bad ones, and that the ones that can't pull a group through properly are just unlucky.

Now given that, if basically everyone at a certain point in the leaderboard (bottom, top, it don't matter) are of roughly the same skill/level, then luck plays a big part - mobs, RG, level (including pylons), etc., and of course, the gear that has dropped for one vs another getting to that point. The little things that add up to more damage done/less damage taken per ticks of the clock.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Hey guys is the ocn clan active? All my friends quit so I'm running on my own at the moment and doing pub games which aren't ideal :/
> 
> I play a Wiz PL 635.


A few of us still play. I'm on a out every other day in the evenings. FlawleZ#1221 you can add me just leave a note saying who you are.

And about the luck thing, it really is a combination of skill, luck, and time. You can't be at the top without all 3.


----------



## Cryosis00

Will play again once new patch is out.

Agreed there is some skill involved but you won't be top on the solo boards without an ancient weapon.

Farming trial keys was the limiting factor in me caring about high level grifting before. Now that Blizzard has solved the most boring aspect of the game I am pretty excited to care about Grifts.


----------



## iARDAs

So you guys play each other ha?

I only play the story. I never every played a Diablo game with others.

Is it more like a coop kind of an experience or a PvP kind of an experience?


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So you guys play each other ha?
> 
> I only play the story. I never every played a Diablo game with others.
> 
> Is it more like a coop kind of an experience or a PvP kind of an experience?


Completely co-op what little pvp there is, is not executed well at all. Nothing like Diablo 2's pvp. I think its whoever hits first wins (never tried it aka brawling)


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> Completely co-op what little pvp there is, is not executed well at all. Nothing like Diablo 2's pvp. I think its whoever hits first wins (never tried it aka brawling)


This. The PvP is labeled brawling and when 2 geared characters duke it out the result is a 1 shot K.O. in most cases due to the damage output vs toughness ratio. The multiplayer experience is with co-op PvE


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> A few of us still play. I'm on a out every other day in the evenings. FlawleZ#1221 you can add me just leave a note saying who you are.
> 
> And about the luck thing, it really is a combination of skill, luck, and time. You can't be at the top without all 3.


Thanks. I'll add you when I'm next in game.


----------



## Mattbag

So I've been playing this game on and off since launch but, I still honestly have no idea where I'm going or what I'm doing? Do I just spend all day and night running torrment getting gear for the rest of my life just waiting till i find an item that drops just a little better gear? I understand the riffs now and previously there was the keywardens to farm, but am I missing out on something else?

If anyone wants to log on and help me you can add me look for Wraithwall #1802


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> So I've been playing this game on and off since launch but, I still honestly have no idea where I'm going or what I'm doing? Do I just spend all day and night running torrment getting gear for the rest of my life just waiting till i find an item that drops just a little better gear? I understand the riffs now and previously there was the keywardens to farm, but am I missing out on something else?
> 
> If anyone wants to log on and help me you can add me look for Wraithwall #1802


I am in the same boat. I recently picked it back up, after months of not playing.


----------



## DoomDash

Imagine if D3 would have came out with the form and content it has now, would have such a huge following.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Imagine if D3 would have came out with the form and content it has now, would have such a huge following.


For sure, it's much better now. It'll be even better again once the patch drops.


----------



## Mattbag

I keep getting all these gems when I run greater rifts and they are all completely irrelevant, I'll never understand this game


----------



## cyoung89

I lost my interest, when the took out the AH. I never cared for the RMAH, but the regular one I did like. I know some people think you should grind for the gear you have, but I did like the option that you could sell what you didn't need. And sell all the extra crap that drops, that I don't need 1,000 of.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I lost my interest, when the took out the AH. I never cared for the RMAH, but the regular one I did like. I know some people think you should grind for the gear you have, but I did like the option that you could sell what you didn't need. And sell all the extra crap that drops, that I don't need 1,000 of.


With the new loot system it's much easier to gear tho and it's nothing like when we had AH, if you get boosted through 40+ grifts you can easily get 6 set in less than 5h game time. AH just took away gameplay.

Log in, go check ah, sell stuff, buy stuff, grind paragon to 100 and after that it's just more AH. End game vanilla.


----------



## iARDAs

So I am interested in getting RoS.

Should I get the deluxe version?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I am interested in getting RoS.
> 
> Should I get the deluxe version?


It's just some cosmetic stuff and only 1/3 items you get is actually for diablo. Not really with the extra money

What you get for Diablo:


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> It's just some cosmetic stuff and only 1/3 items you get is actually for diablo. Not really with the extra money
> 
> What you get for Diablo:


lol 20 euros for that? I believe it is mostly for die hard fans of Diablo 3. I will get te regular version by the end of the month


----------



## yahu

^not only that, but that little dog is kind of an annoyance. Not really that bad, but I have been known to target him. That would be awesome if you could accidentally blow him apart by targeting him. He literally does nothing, not even getting you gold or anything. I picked up that version of the game on some deal for $10 USD over the cost of the expansion, so it seemed worth it at the time.

as for those that don't understand the game, you would do well to put in a little time to research, at least the class you want to ultimately go with. Pick an order of classes and go from there. You will ultimately find a build and understand which gear you would need to go after, including those "useless" gems from greater rifts. Those gems add a lot to the game, especially once you level them to 25.

Any update on the PTR from anyone? Are the queues calmed down so it is easier to get into? I took a bit of a break this past week with the holiday and all. It is getting harder to log in to the game these days, even though I can usually get "free time" while at work (though not really efficiently since I can't play MP due to repeated interruptions). S3 had great changes but it went too long. Couple that with not having any idea where the end date is makes it easier to do something else.









That said, I'll still get into S3, but I think the break helps. Maybe RNGesus will try to woo me back in with some good drops.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> With the new loot system it's much easier to gear tho and it's nothing like when we had AH, if you get boosted through 40+ grifts you can easily get 6 set in less than 5h game time. AH just took away gameplay.


I dont think its that quick at all. I've probably played 3-4 hours in the past few days and while I've found gear a lot quicker now, I'm just finding more and more legendarys that are less useful. Rather then grinding all day for one legendary that is usefull


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I dont think its that quick at all. I've probably played 3-4 hours in the past few days and while I've found gear a lot quicker now, I'm just finding more and more legendarys that are less useful. Rather then grinding all day for one legendary that is usefull


I did say grift boosted by that I mean in group play of 3 fully geared and you, the amount of blood dhards you can farm in 5h should be enough for 6 set. Alone it's alot harder to gear.


----------



## yahu

^I agree except in those rare cases where that one piece isn't dropping.







But if you are in a well geared group, most of which is the same toon you are using, someone should drop what you need, especially if you are burning through 42+ for max shards (I usually find the loot drops increase at 45, but that could just be me).

I'm not sure what my plans are this weekend but that's when I do the most main playing where I can help out. The weekdays I'm usually in an office and get to play in spurts; I find I'll do more talking in communities like WD and barb than actual playing. Sad really.

@Mattbag - what is your main toon(s)? Some are just easier to gear than others.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I agree except in those rare cases where that one piece isn't dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are in a well geared group, most of which is the same toon you are using, someone should drop what you need, especially if you are burning through 42+ for max shards (I usually find the loot drops increase at 45, but that could just be me).
> 
> I'm not sure what my plans are this weekend but that's when I do the most main playing where I can help out. The weekdays I'm usually in an office and get to play in spurts; I find I'll do more talking in communities like WD and barb than actual playing. Sad really.
> 
> @Mattbag - what is your main toon(s)? Some are just easier to gear than others.


playing mostly wizard right now,


----------



## yahu

Ah...wizard is strong like bull! I haven't played Wiz since CM personally, but it should be relatively quick in that you would gather Tal Rasha (or Firebird in a pinch?), Focus + Restraint rings (I believe?) and then comes the tricky part - the weapon. I think you can get away with non-ancient serpent sparker to easily get you into the 40s and maybe even 50s. I'm not familiar enough with the rest of the build but I'd imagine an ancient non-SS could also get you pretty far, and I want to say there are other weapons more specific that would work but I'd have to research into what they are. I think there is some set of bracers you want, and Nilfur boots or something like that? I've kept pieces here and there.

I'm pretty sure Wizards are 2nd to DH with 2.2.2 changes, and can be a key piece in 4p now, and likely going forward if they nerf WD in groups like they've said they will. Anyway, look to the leaderboards, or if in the clan look to clanmates like WuBanga and maybe Shin or Adept to see how they're rolling. I'm guessing you probably already know most of this but it would be good to know what legendary gems they're using. Trapped is usually good and maybe zei's or gogok (if this is a cool-down build), but again, I'm not familiar enough with the build to know what is needed.

Whatever your main dmg dealer is (meteor, serpents, etc.) you want to buff with gems and compounding skills as best you can. I think Wu still plays, but I'm not sure how often and when he's online.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Ah...wizard is strong like bull! I haven't played Wiz since CM personally, but it should be relatively quick in that you would gather Tal Rasha (or Firebird in a pinch?), Focus + Restraint rings (I believe?) and then comes the tricky part - the weapon. I think you can get away with non-ancient serpent sparker to easily get you into the 40s and maybe even 50s. I'm not familiar enough with the rest of the build but I'd imagine an ancient non-SS could also get you pretty far, and I want to say there are other weapons more specific that would work but I'd have to research into what they are. I think there is some set of bracers you want, and Nilfur boots or something like that? I've kept pieces here and there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Wizards are 2nd to DH with 2.2.2 changes, and can be a key piece in 4p now, and likely going forward if they nerf WD in groups like they've said they will. Anyway, look to the leaderboards, or if in the clan look to clanmates like WuBanga and maybe Shin or Adept to see how they're rolling. I'm guessing you probably already know most of this but it would be good to know what legendary gems they're using. Trapped is usually good and maybe zei's or gogok (if this is a cool-down build), but again, I'm not familiar enough with the build to know what is needed.
> 
> Whatever your main dmg dealer is (meteor, serpents, etc.) you want to buff with gems and compounding skills as best you can. I think Wu still plays, but I'm not sure how often and when he's online.


I just have some random one hand weapon and source. I'm familiar with the Tal Rasha set I have a couple pieces. And I usually use disintegrate and electrocute. right now when buffed my damage is over 1 million but idk if that means anything anymore.


----------



## yahu

The last time I played Wizard (which was before a lot of the recent big changes, ancient weapons, legendary gems, etc.) I found it was one of the easiest to get over 1mil dmg on paper from buffs. Also realize that paper dmg can be inflated where your actual dmg is nowhere near where you want it to be.

You want your damage coming from as high crit chance/crit dmg as you can muster (trying to stay close to a 1:10 ratio), where you're close or over 50%/500% (basically every other hit is crit). Attack speed comes into play of course, but only on build where attacking more is key(e.g. - DoT builds aren't usually assisted as much by AS, or breakpoints can come into play where AS only helps getting to a certain point but has diminishing returns after, to a point).

Then there are buffs that won't show on your paper damage. Elemental buffs you can get from bracers, amulets, some weapons, etc. Skill buffs on gear. Legendary gem buffs, such as the gem of efficacious toxin that adds 10% to everything you poison (which is everything when you use that gem) or bane of the trapped, which at lvl 1 adds 15% dmg to anything control impaired (frozen, stunned, slowed, etc.). At lvl 25, where that gem will proc itself you'd be over 20% dmg, and most get it to closer to 30% dmg and beyond.

Anyway, this game is definitely deeper than it seems on the surface. There are wizards hitting well over 1billion dmg crits with meteors.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Ah...wizard is strong like bull! I haven't played Wiz since CM personally, but it should be relatively quick in that you would gather Tal Rasha (or Firebird in a pinch?), Focus + Restraint rings (I believe?) and then comes the tricky part - the weapon. I think you can get away with non-ancient serpent sparker to easily get you into the 40s and maybe even 50s. I'm not familiar enough with the rest of the build but I'd imagine an ancient non-SS could also get you pretty far, and I want to say there are other weapons more specific that would work but I'd have to research into what they are. I think there is some set of bracers you want, and Nilfur boots or something like that? I've kept pieces here and there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Wizards are 2nd to DH with 2.2.2 changes, and can be a key piece in 4p now, and likely going forward if they nerf WD in groups like they've said they will. Anyway, look to the leaderboards, or if in the clan look to clanmates like WuBanga and maybe Shin or Adept to see how they're rolling. I'm guessing you probably already know most of this but it would be good to know what legendary gems they're using. Trapped is usually good and maybe zei's or gogok (if this is a cool-down build), but again, I'm not familiar enough with the build to know what is needed.
> 
> Whatever your main dmg dealer is (meteor, serpents, etc.) you want to buff with gems and compounding skills as best you can. I think Wu still plays, but I'm not sure how often and when he's online.


Arguably wizard > DH currently. Wizard/sader combo have done a GR70.


----------



## yahu

2man??? JTFC! I was talking solo, though.


----------



## Mattbag

THis game is beyond deeper then whats on the surface, but its fun to just log on a few times after being away for a month or two and see what drops in an hour or two


----------



## yahu

If you like drops, you should try PTR, once the queue issues have been resolved (if they haven't been already). The Magic Find is like 2000% or something crazy. You'll open a chest or kill an elite and out pops 5 legendary items. It is worth logging into PTR just to experience that. The only issues being that you don't get that same experience where it actually counts, and you become jaded with legendary drops since you get so many and you don't want to waste time constantly going back to town.


----------



## Mikecdm

Wizard is capable of 40's easily without an ancient weapon. I had done a 50 with a non ancient aether walker and serpent sparker. Also did a 50 with an ancient devastator.

The hydra build really benefits from ias since the hydras have breakpoints. An aether walker, meteor build, doesn't really need ias. Both builds rely on 6 piece tals set.

The game still hates me though. Got another sparker but still not what i need


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Wizard is capable of 40's easily without an ancient weapon. I had done a 50 with a non ancient aether walker and serpent sparker. Also did a 50 with an ancient devastator.
> 
> The hydra build really benefits from ias since the hydras have breakpoints. An aether walker, meteor build, doesn't really need ias. Both builds rely on 6 piece tals set.
> 
> The game still hates me though. Got another sparker but still not what i need


If that weapon had a socket It wouldn't be bad but i feel like those other 2 stats are useless


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Wizard is capable of 40's easily without an ancient weapon. I had done a 50 with a non ancient aether walker and serpent sparker. Also did a 50 with an ancient devastator.
> 
> The hydra build really benefits from ias since the hydras have breakpoints. An aether walker, meteor build, doesn't really need ias. Both builds rely on 6 piece tals set.
> 
> The game still hates me though. Got another sparker but still not what i need


I've had 7 or 8 Sparkers drop and not one was ancient, same for AW, very frustrating. I'm saving mats at the moment to hopefully roll an ancient in the cube.


----------



## yahu

@Mattbag - have you gotten a gift yet? the consumable that allows you to add a socket to weapons?


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Mattbag - have you gotten a gift yet? the consumable that allows you to add a socket to weapons?


no.... But that would be really awesome making a lot of weapons I've found really usefull, its annoying having to take away a stat just to add a socket. How do I get one?


----------



## yahu

you farm them like everything else, unfortunately. There is no specific location/quest where they are more prone to drop: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/ramaladnis-gift

they are feast or famine for me. Sometimes I will go long spells without one (paragon 411 for my first one in S2) and then I'll get them in bunches at times (5 - 6 of them in a 2-day span a couple weeks back). I think I'm sitting on 18 of them in S3 currently, and that's after using a lot of them with 2 x WD toons, Barb, and Crusader all needing different weapons socketed, so I've likely gotten 30+ in S3 alone.


----------



## Mattbag

When you say in S3 you mean in season 3?

Is that what you are playing? Currently I do not have a season character I'm not gonna grind a toon up to level 70 again I'm happy with the 2 that I have no way could i start over. Ususally I just play the rifts and recently greater rifts. I'm around paragon level 130 and just run at t6 as long as someone helps me out i do alright. Like i mentioned before I like D3 cause its easy to sit down and play and get addicted for a few weeks then walk away


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> If that weapon had a socket It wouldn't be bad but i feel like those other 2 stats are useless


If it had a socket in place of one of those useless stats I'd be in the same boat as I am now. I really needed one of those to either roll 10% damage or any damage would have been nice and then i can roll the other to ias. 7ias would have also been nice as I could roll the other to 10% damage and then use a gift for the socket. Still, it's slightly better than my other one.


----------



## yahu

^that is a pretty nice base dmg roll, and would have been great if %dmg rolled. Same for any of my "top-tier" weapons for barb or WD - can't get an ancient to roll as well as my non-ancients, but still a tick better. My 'sader doesn't even have an ancient, but I've barely even touched him. stinkin' blizzard









@Matt - yeah, season 3. It wouldn't take much time at all for one of us in season to roll you up past where you are now. Probably about 1/2 hour to 70, and then another hour or two to para 130.







The trick is finding someone in the current "ghost town" state that the clan is in. You might want to roll up a S4 character if you are still playing when that launches. The changes look pretty big!


----------



## DaaQ

I am online pretty often, probly 45 minutes to hour to level to 70 without leveling gem or ruby in helm. You would have to run some bounties and rifts due to not having a seasonal at all. You would have to get rifts keys.

Anyway @Matt if you decided to level a seasonal. VooDog#1470


----------



## DoomDash

He's back!


----------



## sugalumps

What happened to modz, not seen him stream in over a month.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> What happened to modz, not seen him stream in over a month.


Vacation probably, It's summer after all.


----------



## Cryosis00

Will play again once new patch is out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> What happened to modz, not seen him stream in over a month.


I think it's personal issues. I know if grandmother was in failing health over the last several months.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> He's back!


I swear he pays you for PR.


----------



## yahu

He pays him by allowing Doom to soak-a some cork! He-a da best cork-a soaker!


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> If it had a socket in place of one of those useless stats I'd be in the same boat as I am now. I really needed one of those to either roll 10% damage or any damage would have been nice and then i can roll the other to ias. 7ias would have also been nice as I could roll the other to 10% damage and then use a gift for the socket. Still, it's slightly better than my other one.


currently my base dmg is 2301
+1114-1370
+8% damage
+745 intellegence

secondary
+8% to demons

then I have a gem for 125% more damage


----------



## yahu

^are any of those re-rolled stats (from the mystic), including the socket? If not, you need a gift, badly!







If the socket is re-rolled then that is also good as you can roll that to attack speed, and then use the gift for the socket.

Isn't the big emerald +130% chd?


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^are any of those re-rolled stats (from the mystic), including the socket? If not, you need a gift, badly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the socket is re-rolled then that is also good as you can roll that to attack speed, and then use the gift for the socket.
> 
> Isn't the big emerald +130% chd?


yeah if I could find "the gift" i would roll the sockt into attack speed and that should be a huge boost

and yes I just made my 130% gem


----------



## yahu

ah, there you go. If you keep playing you'll find one. I wish they would auto-drop one at para 100 or 200. If you are grinding away and you haven't gotten a gift by then, you're ready to give ol' lefty in exchange for one.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah, there you go. If you keep playing you'll find one. I wish they would auto-drop one at para 100 or 200. If you are grinding away and you haven't gotten a gift by then, you're ready to give ol' lefty in exchange for one.


who is lefty? and I'm at paragon 150

and those guys saying that you can get people to 0 to paragon level 100 in half an hour in season mode how the hell is that even possible???


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> who is lefty? and I'm at paragon 150
> 
> and those guys saying that you can get people to 0 to paragon level 100 in half an hour in season mode how the hell is that even possible???


It's possible. Team with higher ups. Hang back and pick stuff up. BAM.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> yeah if I could find "the gift" i would roll the sockt into attack speed and that should be a huge boost
> 
> and yes I just made my 130% gem


going online now if you wish to add me. I only play barb if it matters. Voodog#1470 please state ocn if possible


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> who is lefty? and I'm at paragon 150
> 
> and those guys saying that you can get people to 0 to paragon level 100 in half an hour in season mode how the hell is that even possible???


Doing speed greater rifts with only a red gem in helm nets you around 30 billion xp/hour, which would get you from paragon 0 to paragon 200.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Doing speed greater rifts with only a red gem in helm nets you around 30 billion xp/hour, which would get you from paragon 0 to paragon 200.


right but dont you have to finish the story mode like 4 times plus do all the ROS stuff before you can run Grifts?


----------



## yahu

no, just level 70, which can be done in 1/2 hour or quicker if in 4p group. Quicker still if you have the gem of ease leveled (no more than 10-15min). Quickest if you find the right level, such as the Cow Rift. There is a video of a guy going from 1 - 70 in a little over a minute!







I'm assuming you have RoS btw, which you can fire off a game into adventure mode and not even touch story mode.

BTW - ol' lefty is someone you likely know intimately. He is more often than not hairy, though he's sometimes completely shorn. Most think he's a twin, while some feel he's an only child, and others yet see him as one of three. Like most, he hates being cut-off. I'd tell you about his time in the Navy, but I don't believe the story goes much further than seaman.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> right but dont you have to finish the story mode like 4 times plus do all the ROS stuff before you can run Grifts?


You have to have completed story mode once, on any character, ever.









Then get carried through a single T6 normal rift for a keystone to recycle


----------



## The LAN Man

Yahu I feel like that was probably one of the more thought out innuendos I've read in my time.


----------



## Jhexp

Got 2 Aether Walkers today both were crap


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yahu I feel like that was probably one of the more thought out innuendos I've read in my time.


yeah that was brutal


----------



## yahu

lol, I had "one of those days" yesterday at work, which put me in a loopy mood by yesterday evening.


----------



## DaaQ

For some clarity, please whoever added me last night, besides Matbag would you please inform me of your ocn profile ingame? would be appreciated. Thanks VD


----------



## yahu

^are you in the clan, BTW? I think I saw you were pending at one point but if you don't complete the steps from the first post in this thread, I don't know if Sainesk will add you. He may have been offline recently since it's been slow but I'm not positive, and he owns the phenomenal cosmic powah of adding peeps to the clan in game.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> For some clarity, please whoever added me last night, besides Matbag would you please inform me of your ocn profile ingame? would be appreciated. Thanks VD


I added both you and Mattbag. My name is the same here as D3.


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I added both you and Mattbag. My name is the same here as D3.


I was able to get my crusader leveled up to 70 in about an hour I had no idea that was possible!

anyway time to work on that and continue with my wizard in the mean time. I think in S4 I'll be going with a witch doctor


----------



## yahu

^hells yah, power leveling is amazing. I have lvl70 mules that I plevel using my son's account (multi-box) that will literally have 15min played.

WD is and will likely always be my main, so let me know if you have any questions. WD is getting some pretty major changes in the patch that is on PTR (2.3) so it should be really interesting!


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^are you in the clan, BTW? I think I saw you were pending at one point but if you don't complete the steps from the first post in this thread, I don't know if Sainesk will add you. He may have been offline recently since it's been slow but I'm not positive, and he owns the phenomenal cosmic powah of adding peeps to the clan in game.


No im not in OCN clan, it was always too "dead" for my tastes. I run my own clan. moderately sized, but have peopl from all sides of the world so there is usuallt at least someone on at any given time.

I did join the OCN community chat tho


----------



## yahu

I can't say that I blame you given the current state of the clan. :\


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I can't say that I blame you given the current state of the clan. :\


? There still a reason to play S3?

Game is dead to me until patch. Season was way too long.

Clan will overflow with participation once S4 and new patch hits.


----------



## yahu

Not really. I haven't logged on for the better part of a week. Just the grind, but I don't really have any personal goals I'm trying to attain at this point. I know I could get above 50 on my WD, and I could push my 'sader and probably barb, but I just don't care.









I do need to try PTR out. I assume the queue issues have gotten better.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> ? There still a reason to play S3?
> 
> Game is dead to me until patch. Season was way too long.
> 
> Clan will overflow with participation once S4 and new patch hits.


Gotta hit them goals, I'm trying to do a 58 before season ends


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> ? There still a reason to play S3?
> 
> Game is dead to me until patch. Season was way too long.
> 
> Clan will overflow with participation once S4 and new patch hits.


I think 3 months would have been ideal, yet they choose 4 months. Most likely to coincide with content releases. Still 3 month season and one month prep for new season seems fair.


----------



## yahu

I honestly don't think they choose this beforehand. I'm sure they have a general idea of what they're trying to hit, but that's likely more driven by their upcoming big patches. BTW - we are currently at 3 months so they would literally have to announce season end today with their 1-month countdown if it will only be a 4 month season. Granted, they could always do away with the month countdown.

Honestly, I don't care how long season runs. I would really appreciate it if they said how long they expect it to last beforehand. If it turns out patches are running long and that delays the next season start, who cares. I'd just rather see that target up front than play this guessing game.


----------



## RW2112

They have ended the community buff on magic find so that may help reduce the queues in PTR.


----------



## yahu

^so no more 2000% MF or whatever it usually gets set to? Sounds like queues are still an issue. I might try PTR this weekend.


----------



## RW2112

Yup. the 2000% MF is over. I actually got into T8 game last night within 2 minutes after starting...


----------



## yahu

on one hand, that is good to know. On the other hand, I'm not going to grind PTR like production.







I'll give it a shot at some point. Thx for the info.


----------



## Crazy9000

If any of you want to do trials some time let me know... I can use any keys 60+







. Need 60-63 for solo, 64-66 for 2's, and higher for 3's if we can get them.


----------



## RW2112

Interesting bit from the PTR, drop a puzzle ring into the cube by itself and it will open a Treasure Vault portal...


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi guys!! I had a problem right now, I update my rig to windows 10 without do my homework, and now I can't play Diablo III, I search for a workarround on Blizzard forums without look, some one more with the problem or with a solution?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys!! I had a problem right now, I update my rig to windows 10 without do my homework, and now I can't play Diablo III, I search for a workarround on Blizzard forums without look, some one more with the problem or with a solution?


Which error message do you get?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Hi guys!! I had a problem right now, I update my rig to windows 10 without do my homework, and now I can't play Diablo III, I search for a workarround on Blizzard forums without look, some one more with the problem or with a solution?


I'm running Diablo 3 fine on W10, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## iARDAs

My ISP has a Data Cap where I can not download more than 200GB. Now that I built my PC last week I already download some games and almost at the 200GB level. Therefor I will wait until the end of the month where I can get one day of UNLIMITED downloads and than play Diablo 3 in Windows 10. (at least this is the plan)

For the time being I am getting my Diablo 3 fix via Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Which error message do you get?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm running Diablo 3 fine on W10, so I don't think that's it.


Hi guys, thank you for your time, I don't get any error, the game opens, before it opens I see a gray screen, like a Microsoft games layer or something, then the game starts open, but it don't advance, if I do alt+tab and then maximise the game again, it seems to advance, but it's imposible to play.

I'm running on AMD,don't know if this helps, I had that install files since windows 7, Im re-downloading/installing the game right now, maybe that helps.

EDIT: The game is barelly marked as "Available" but I executed It and now it opens totally normal =D Thank you anyway for the help
^^


----------



## RW2112

Only issue I had with D3 on Win10 was using Nvidia drivers. My drivers were acting weird until I turned sync framerate back on in game.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Interesting bit from the PTR, drop a puzzle ring into the cube by itself and it will open a Treasure Vault portal...


That is pretty cool. I certainly get more puzzle rings than vaults anyway.

I haven't made the plunge to Win10 yet, but if all works out I might do that today.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Looks like some new members? Awesome, maybe they're will be to play with this week.


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure that everyone is in the clan, but I think most have added their user info. I logged on twice this weekend. I never got to the point of hitting the "Play" button. I'll get back in before season end, I just haven't gotten there quite yet.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm not in the clan!! But I still do not meet the requirements







I hope reach that 100 post's ASAP ^^


----------



## yahu

^if you haven't followed the instructions in the first post of this thread maybe try that and explain the post count. exceptions have been made. It is easier if you've played with someone that is from the clan or is active on here. good luck!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^if you haven't followed the instructions in the first post of this thread maybe try that and explain the post count. exceptions have been made. It is easier if you've played with someone that is from the clan or is active on here. good luck!


Problem right now though is no one really seems to be very active at the moment, at least not when I sign on.
I do realize though that once you start getting into the last quarter of each season that the numbers drop off until the next season, then it's fun time all over again!


----------



## RW2112

I'm an officer in another clan ATM but they have been pretty dead for a bit now. Been thinking of moving to another but I am far from the post count you guys ask for...


----------



## yahu

^I'd follow the steps in the 1st post of this thread anyway and sainesk might just let you in. I think if I left the clan at this point I'd be leaving you all at the mercy of Heavy!









@jthm - I think sleep mode happened well before the final quarter this time. People went crazy at s3 start and the load blown. I think Eden giving up on the ancient Krider hunt was the beginning of the end.


----------



## FlawleZ

I haven't given up on an Ancient SS yet so no reason anyone else should. Irony had to show its face when I get an ancient Krider with ~20 hours on my DH.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'd follow the steps in the 1st post of this thread anyway and sainesk might just let you in. I think if I left the clan at this point I'd be leaving you all at the mercy of Heavy!


I did drop a PM to sainesk so guess we'll see what happens...
















BTW my batteltag is PitViper2112#1837 and I'm in game almost everyday on seasonal. Give me a shout if ya like.


----------



## Penryn

I've been on PTR... this new stuff tho...


----------



## yahu

I was working with my kid to get his build in order to level up gems. It looked like I wasn't logged in for more than a week. I've tried to get motivated but then I sit at the screen and never click "Play." lol

The Win10 shenanigans at work have basically eaten my soul..and I forgot my laptop today, so maybe Win10 later today.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I haven't given up on an Ancient SS yet so no reason anyone else should. Irony had to show its face when I get an ancient Krider with ~20 hours on my DH.


Ancient SS just doesn't want to drop for me. I've had 10 drop now and not one ancient.


----------



## yahu

sheyoot, you guys should try WD for a change. I haven't gotten 10 SMKs in the entirety of time I've played this game!







I know some that haven't gotten 1 evar (though that is less likely if they play relatively often enough these days). I've probably gotten 10 Dagger of Darts since they were introduced in the timeframe of S1, one of which was ancient (and a bad roll).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sheyoot, you guys should try WD for a change. I haven't gotten 10 SMKs in the entirety of time I've played this game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some that haven't gotten 1 evar (though that is less likely if they play relatively often enough these days). I've probably gotten 10 Dagger of Darts since they were introduced in the timeframe of S1, one of which was ancient (and a bad roll).


WD is about the most under appreciated class IMO. I was heavy handed into being one on several occasions after I found an ancient SMK but had still not found an ancient krider. I rage quit when I was on WD. Its allot harder than it looks in the higher tiers.

RnGesus had a sense of humor...countless hours on DH through multiple seasons, never a worthwhile Krider...4 hours WD and ancient SMK...


----------



## RW2112

When running Grifts there isn't a class that I'm happier to see than a good Lock Doc. When well played no other build I think is better at crowd control which IMHO is critical on those higher grifts.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WD is about the most under appreciated class IMO. I was heavy handed into being one on several occasions after I found an ancient SMK but had still not found an ancient krider. I rage quit when I was on WD. Its allot harder than it looks in the higher tiers.
> 
> RnGesus had a sense of humor...countless hours on DH through multiple seasons, never a worthwhile Krider...4 hours WD and ancient SMK...


yeah, yeah...rub it in! LOL!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> When running Grifts there isn't a class that I'm happier to see than a good Lock Doc. When well played no other build I think is better at crowd control which IMHO is critical on those higher grifts.


I agree and loves me some lock-doc. Stinkin' blizzard is apparently going to be "fixing" that with the changes to crowd control and resistance. Crazy, you get in any 4-man time on PTR, and how is it looking?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> When running Grifts there isn't a class that I'm happier to see than a good Lock Doc. When well played no other build I think is better at crowd control which IMHO is critical on those higher grifts.


----------



## yahu

regardless of that video, rw is still correct regarding crowd control.







Except for the RG of course - WD can't keep RG stunned like that. 'sader is also obviously better at crowd pull and buffing. BTW - *** @ that level they spawned. Ponies+teddy bears in that friggin' level with very few elites with bad affixes, and big enough/full enough where @ GR70 they only needed one level???

I assume 'sader will also be affected by crowd control resist changes, but I'm not sure as much since those are attack-based stuns.


----------



## RW2112

A well played 'sader is quite good at CC, unfortunately most 'saders I have encountered are NOT well played...
















9 out of 10 times I had a 'sader in the party they would end up dragging the elites on top of me instead of setting them up at a respectable distance, lol.


----------



## yahu

^haha, so true. "firechains locked, please don't pul...nevermind..."


----------



## RW2112

Tried out another cube recipe today in PTR. Level requirement removal. It requires a lvl 25 gem of ease per item. I leveled 6 gems of ease and then used them to remove the level requirement from a complete set of Unhallowed Essence. Easy way to P-lvl as I equipped the set along with a Hand X-Bow socketed with a lvl 55 Ease Gem, Flawless Royal Ruby in the helm and rest of set equipped with Emeralds. Ran my toon through T6 Campaign mode to finding Cain and reached lvl 65, lol.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'd follow the steps in the 1st post of this thread anyway and sainesk might just let you in. I think if I left the clan at this point I'd be leaving you all at the mercy of Heavy!


lol


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Tried out another cube recipe today in PTR. Level requirement removal. It requires a lvl 25 gem of ease per item. I leveled 6 gems of ease and then used them to remove the level requirement from a complete set of Unhallowed Essence. Easy way to P-lvl as I equipped the set along with a Hand X-Bow socketed with a lvl 55 Ease Gem, Flawless Royal Ruby in the helm and rest of set equipped with Emeralds. Ran my toon through T6 Campaign mode to finding Cain and reached lvl 65, lol.


yikes, that seems like a lot of work. I guess grinders gunaa grind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> lol


See, he takes pleasure in hearing this!


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yikes, that seems like a lot of work. I guess grinders gunaa grind.
> See, he takes pleasure in hearing this!


I was running grifts anyways gathering legs for cube extraction so wasn't too bad, lol.


----------



## yahu

ha, I actually didn't mean that for you cause you're just testing PTR so all bets are basically off. I mean when this is live that seems excessive to remove lvl requirements.


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, I'm happy I found this forum. I just completed the campaign, what do I do now? Sorry for the no0b question in advance.


----------



## RW2112

I did the ease gem collecting in the live server, getting them rdy for when patch does go live, lol.

As for the "noob" question once you complete the campaign mode then Adventure mode opens up to you. Bounties, Rifts and Greater Rifts are all available now. Have fun with them!


----------



## DoomDash

So any news or rumors of expansion yet? Man I'm listening to the D1 soundtrack..... so much better than d3's.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I did drop a PM to sainesk so guess we'll see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW my batteltag is PitViper2112#1837 and I'm in game almost everyday on seasonal. Give me a shout if ya like.


I'll accept tonight when I get home from work and all (moved to a new place so pretty busy).


----------



## slickwilly

Hey guys I need some help, I have been playing HC and Diablo 3 has a nasty habit of minimizing on it's own the only app's I have running are Battle.net and Afterburner, I have been using both for well over a two years and this just started about two weeks ago, any ideas?
FYI I am on Win7 and it does have the little notification for Win10


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> So any news or rumors of expansion yet? Man I'm listening to the D1 soundtrack..... so much better than d3's.


You inspired me to listen to D2s soundtrack as I type! Loooove it

Edit: It would be awesome if they could somehow implement a soundtrack feature in D3 where you can choose different sound tracks based on the version of Diablo.


----------



## yahu

^D1 soundtrack better? I'll have to go way back and take a listen. I assume the sound quality was decent? D3 has some good tracks, and I've peacefully passed the fugg out to many of them. They're enough to wake up to, listen for a bit, then pass back out on. I do like the cow level's renditions with the banjo and whatnot. I'll have to give D2 a listen as I didn't play that game much and likely wouldn't remember a single track.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help, I have been playing HC and Diablo 3 has a nasty habit of minimizing on it's own the only app's I have running are Battle.net and Afterburner, I have been using both for well over a two years and this just started about two weeks ago, any ideas?
> FYI I am on Win7 and it does have the little notification for Win10


That'd be enough to piss off the pope. Fun fact, pope Frank does play Diablo, or at least that's what I read in one of those tabloids while waiting in line at the market. I can quote those as factual, right?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> You inspired me to listen to D2s soundtrack as I type! Loooove it
> 
> Edit: It would be awesome if they could somehow implement a soundtrack feature in D3 where you can choose different sound tracks based on the version of Diablo.


I like the idea.
And yeah, D2 soundtrack is classic.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^D1 soundtrack better? I'll have to go way back and take a listen. I assume the sound quality was decent? D3 has some good tracks, and I've peacefully passed the fugg out to many of them. They're enough to wake up to, listen for a bit, then pass back out on. I do like the cow level's renditions with the banjo and whatnot. I'll have to give D2 a listen as I didn't play that game much and likely wouldn't remember a single track.
> That'd be enough to piss off the pope. Fun fact, pope Frank does play Diablo, or at least that's what I read in one of those tabloids while waiting in line at the market. I can quote those as factual, right?


Not sure if D1 is better or not, the D2 soundtrack just brings back so many memories. 70% of my childhood was dedicated to that game.....Memphisto runs, Bail runs with groups, Magic Find Gear, crafting items with ruins....I miss it so much, stopped playing because of all the item duping that was going on.


----------



## yahu

I've got some online training to go do. Maybe I'll fire up D1/D2 and jump in.


----------



## HeavyUser

I'm listening to Starcraft soundtrack now....lol so good


----------



## yahu

haha - I fired up D1 and while I don't recall all of the details (my speakers back then were poop at best) some of this is definitely making my heart rate elevate based on old synapses firing that have been long dormant.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> haha - I fired up D1 and while I don't recall all of the details (my speakers back then were poop at best) some of this is definitely making my heart rate elevate based on old synapses firing that have been long dormant.


winning


----------



## RW2112

You guys are making me go hunt down the D1/D2 soundtracks now, lol...


----------



## yahu

D1 was great. Firing up D2 now and maybe D3 later (I might just pass out in my office based on the muscle memory it hits...)


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> You guys are making me go hunt down the D1/D2 soundtracks now, lol...


Google : ) pulls up the tracks on youtube, 1 2 3


----------



## Sainesk

One of the major composers for D1/2, Matt Uelmen, also worked on Torchlight and Torchlight 2 more recently (another great game when not compared to D3 and can accept both games have different aspects which are good). I know of a few people that played those soundtracks in the background with D3.


----------



## yahu

I did enjoy playing Torchlight I/II. It didn't have the staying power as D3 for me as it didn't feel deep enough, if that makes sense. Some things just weren't thought out well, but at a good price plus with all the community mod support, it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## jbmayes2000

I purchased the "Book of Cain" from Barnes and Noble and have since read it.

It's a really good read for those interested. It starts with the creation of the diablo universe and sort of all the era's it's gone through. I couldn't really keep it all straight since it'd be ages since i played D1 and D2.


----------



## yahu

there are still stores where you can buy books?









I seriously just watched the DII cinematics for the first time yesterday (at least that I recall), so I should probably look into that book.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> there are still stores where you can buy books?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Book... I think I saw one of those last time I went to a museum. Seemed like some really old kind of kindle?


----------



## yahu

fer shure...I love how technology makes things so much smaller


----------



## RW2112

Paper books... I remember those from my childhood.... course I'm an old fart now so it was a really long time ago....


----------



## jbmayes2000

To be fair the book is really cool. The pages replicate old pages and they used a good cursive font for the text and it comes with a map of the Diablo universe

EDIT: For crappy phone autocorrect errors.


----------



## FlawleZ

You guys have me interested in picking it up now.


----------



## DoomDash

I was about to play some PoE but then I remembered just how not fun that game is unless you steal a build and grind for a million hours.


----------



## yahu

^well hell's bells, you should have one of us power-level you in D3 if you've got time to kill. It is considerably less than a million hours! Just ask Eden! Har har!


----------



## yahu

testing...testing, 1, 2, 3...

any news on when S3 will be over?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> testing...testing, 1, 2, 3...
> 
> any news on when S3 will be over?


Nope.


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> testing...testing, 1, 2, 3...
> 
> any news on when S3 will be over?


There is speculation but nothing official.


----------



## yahu

@Crazy - well if they ain't told you, they ain't told nobody...


----------



## Crazy9000

Rumor has it end of next month, seems plausible.


----------



## yahu

lol, end of August??? That's-a lonnng-a season!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lol, end of August??? That's-a lonnng-a season!


They need to just start s4 already


----------



## yahu

Does this look right as far as the dates go thus far:
- Season1: 8/29/2014 - 2/3/2015; a little over 5 months
- Season2: 2/13/2015 - 4/5/2015; a little less than 2 months
- Season3: 4/10/2015 - 8/30/2015 (tentative); 4.5 months, assuming the date is close of course

If S3 lasts till sometime in September it could push the 5month mark that S1 hit. I could see them pushing hard to complete in August so they could say they hit 3 seasons in the year. That only tells part of the story though.

I really hope they try to plan the seasons ahead of time better going forward. I'd personally prefer a bigger gap between end of one season to start of the next if they are finishing a patch in that delta. That said, I'm sure they worry they'll lose part of their base during that gap, but it seems obvious that they are losing part of their base with these drawn out seasons.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Does this look right as far as the dates go thus far:
> - Season1: 8/29/2014 - 2/3/2015; a little over 5 months
> - Season2: 2/13/2015 - 4/5/2015; a little less than 2 months
> - Season3: 4/10/2015 - 8/30/2015 (tentative); 4.5 months, assuming the date is close of course
> 
> If S3 lasts till sometime in September it could push the 5month mark that S1 hit. I could see them pushing hard to complete in August so they could say they hit 3 seasons in the year. That only tells part of the story though.
> 
> I really hope they try to plan the seasons ahead of time better going forward. I'd personally prefer a bigger gap between end of one season to start of the next if they are finishing a patch in that delta. That said, I'm sure they worry they'll lose part of their base during that gap, but it seems obvious that they are losing part of their base with these drawn out seasons.


I thought season one was longer, it sure felt longer


----------



## yahu

S1 was long but it somehow held my attention till close to the end. I think because I started playing MP with Crazy and others during S1, where I hadn't since my original clan disbanded. With S3 we started out the gate playing in groups then everyone started falling off. I think it has been 2 weeks for me at this point. I want to play but I get to the point where I can play or do something else, and I unfortunately have done "something else" every time as of late.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Does this look right as far as the dates go thus far:
> - Season1: 8/29/2014 - 2/3/2015; a little over 5 months
> - Season2: 2/13/2015 - 4/5/2015; a little less than 2 months
> - Season3: 4/10/2015 - 8/30/2015 (tentative); 4.5 months, assuming the date is close of course
> 
> If S3 lasts till sometime in September it could push the 5month mark that S1 hit. I could see them pushing hard to complete in August so they could say they hit 3 seasons in the year. That only tells part of the story though.
> 
> I really hope they try to plan the seasons ahead of time better going forward. I'd personally prefer a bigger gap between end of one season to start of the next if they are finishing a patch in that delta. That said, I'm sure they worry they'll lose part of their base during that gap, but it seems obvious that they are losing part of their base with these drawn out seasons.


A bigger gap would be nice, it would give me a lot more time to be able to use all the items I have collected over the seasons instead of immediately rushing to the next season -_-


----------



## yahu

^agreed fully! at this rate, I might as well delete the non-seasonal cause I play him for less than a week.


----------



## RW2112

Season 3 has gone on far too long IMHO. Ready to end it and roll the toons on over into non seasonal. I want to get all my P levels on my DH, hook up with you guys and run some grifts. Think S4 will be fun with the changes coming but a bigger gap to enjoy non seasonal for a bit would be welcomed.


----------



## DaaQ

They stated at the beginning of s3 that it would be 4 months. That being said, I went back looking to find that info to quote it and was unable to do so.

I think they should do 3.5 months with a .5 month in between to catch and hotfix any problems before officially starting the next season. With no patches during season.

They did say they wanted the seasons to kinda match the patch schedule, extremely paraphrased on my end.


----------



## yahu

I remember them saying longer than s2 but shorter than S1 *S3*. They're likely going to miss the 4month mark as that would be ~8/10, so they'd already be giving less than 3weeks notice. I guess we'll all find out soon enough.









*derp edit above...


----------



## FlawleZ

How much memory does the D3 process take for you guys? It's averaging about ~1.5GB for me.


----------



## iTurn

My comp does 1.5GB also... my PS4 uses 8GB


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> How much memory does the D3 process take for you guys? It's averaging about ~1.5GB for me.


Sounds normal.


----------



## slickwilly

Been leveling a Barb in PTR, picked up a gantlet that increases the attack speed of HOA and increase the damage of HOA by 156%, according to the cube the damage increase maxes out at 200%, I am hoping to get a gavel of Judgement next


----------



## Crazy9000

I made a wizard this morning on live. I had 3 wizard items- tals chest, tals ammy, and a normal aether walker.

Crafted the rest of the gear, and am able to do T6 just fine.







Hopefully T10 will be a little more challenging to gear for next season.


----------



## FlawleZ

I'm sure T10 will be more challenging, but after some farm time won't be an issue just like speed running grifts in the 40s aren't now once you have end game gear. The real question will be where the most efficient difficulty level will be for farming. Hopefully the gold/exp/drops scale properly with difficulty.


----------



## Jhexp

Finally got an ancient Aether Walker!


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Finally got an ancient Aether Walker!


Congrats!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Finally got an ancient Aether Walker!


Yup congrats. Now you can push for solo grifts.


----------



## Mikecdm

Crazy did a 54 with non ancient aether walker


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Crazy


----------



## Mikecdm

Did I mention it wsd a pieced together, 3 day old wizard


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Crazy


^exactly


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yup congrats. Now you can push for solo grifts.


I've messed around with it in a few grifts but I have been spending all my time farming Deaths Breath for 2.3. I'm not really a fan of the AW play style, I prefer the delrasha slow time play style.

Most of you probably know but if you're farming Deaths Breaths make the Sage set, boots helm and gloves I think it is, you get 2 deaths breath to drop instead of one with 3 piece bonus. Make 2 pieces and use the rrog.


----------



## yahu

how much Death's Breath we gunna need? I suppose it don't matter if I plan on playing S4 :\


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Crazy did a 54 with non ancient aether walker


Direblow gave me an ancient one last night. I had a 56 with 7.30 for rift guardian, but it was the choker and I got destroyed







.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> how much Death's Breath we gunna need? I suppose it don't matter if I plan on playing S4 :\


You'll need it for the cube for certain recipes. I'm guessing we're gonna go through a lot of them.


----------



## yahu

I figured. I seriously haven't had any inclination to play, including PTR.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I figured. I seriously haven't had any inclination to play, including PTR.


Me either. I dunno if it's because less people are on, or because at some point it just becomes the same thing over and over again.
Too much of the game remains the same at all times.
I've put about 900 hrs (which I know is compared to many) into the game in a fairly small amount of time.
It would be fun to have challenges other than spots on a ladder.


----------



## yahu

^combination of both, I think.


----------



## WBaS

I played for a few months. Then I got into GW2 and never looked back. MMORPG's offer way more depth, which in my opinion, gives them more replay ability. But even after the 900+ days of GW2, even that can get boring. We need a new game


----------



## Robin Nio

How is wd doing in 2.3? Haven't had much time to try out the new set changes and such. Hope they can compete atleast.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> I played for a few months. Then I got into GW2 and never looked back. MMORPG's offer way more depth, which in my opinion, gives them more replay ability. But even after the 900+ days of GW2, even that can get boring. We need a new game


personally I've never gotten into any MMO. I just don't have the time to commit. Even though I've put in a lot of hours in D3 I can pick it up and put it down at will as more of a casual experience. I don't feel I could do that with many MMOs, certainly not to the point where I'd feel competitive enough to be worth any value as a solo experience or in a MP experience as part of a guild or whatnot. Clearly though, a game with a large online community, good pvp, and a vast/changing online world will offer much more depth than an Action RPG. I wish I did have the time, I just know I don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> How is wd doing in 2.3? Haven't had much time to try out the new set changes and such. Hope they can compete atleast.


That's a great question. How are the crowd control changes affecting WD, 'sader, and other classes? Helltooth is supposed to be pretty nice (finally) but I haven't gotten a chance to play with it personally.


----------



## Crazy9000

Got a 55, then a 56 clear this morning on my 5 day old wiz. Really regretting not making one much earlier. 55 took two tries since I hit the obelisk with only about 60% progress, but the 56 was off the upgraded keystone first try. I feel pretty good about getting around GR60 by season end, unless it's much shorter then I'm expecting.


----------



## HeavyUser

Wow, Wubanga left us....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Damn


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Wow, Wubanga left us....


A tad late on noticing that one







.


----------



## HeavyUser

He's not even messaging me back on Bnet, too good for OCN now. I see how it is.

Edit: Did DownLoad get kicked from DNA?


----------



## FlawleZ

lol relax guys he may be back next season. You have to admit, no one from OCN gets on anymore. Yeah, Season 3 is getting long in the tooth, but if you're still interested in playing right now, your only options are are existing friends and pub games. I still see some clans with some respectable activity, so I'm not shocked if he was recruited by one. I have friends with DG and they wanted to recruit me but I stayed with OCN ;-)


----------



## yahu

sheyoot, Heavy was one of the first to leave us.









what'd you expect with wu, though? I mean, he checks all the boxes - he's still playing, he knows a couple DNA members, he's still playing, he lets his "brother" use his account while he's at work, he's still playing, and of course most importantly, he's still playing.


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> lol relax guys he may be back next season. You have to admit, no one from OCN gets on anymore. Yeah, Season 3 is getting long in the tooth, but if you're still interested in playing right now, your only options are are existing friends and pub games. I still see some clans with some respectable activity, so I'm not shocked if he was recruited by one. I have friends with DG and they wanted to recruit me but I stayed with OCN ;-)


truth lol. I just started S3 and im having a blast with my wiz. shes kicking ass but solo 33 grifts lol, what else can I do? I work 80hrs a week LOL


----------



## HeavyUser

I know I know, I will just miss him. Technically I never left, just took a break....OCN till the day my computer dies


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I know I know, I will just miss him. Technically I never left, just took a break....OCN till the day my computer dies


I still play, but I took your advice and left the clan. Nobody was playing anymore. I was on the brink of quitting this season. Now I'm actually trying to push for high solo grifts, higher than I ever expected. I also gotta keep crazy from catching me


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I still play, but I took your advice and left the clan. Nobody was playing anymore. I was on the brink of quitting this season. Now I'm actually trying to push for high solo grifts, higher than I ever expected. I also gotta keep crazy from catching me


Advice to leave the clan, blasphemy....

Meh, glad you got in though. It's for the best.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloudforever*
> 
> truth lol. I just started S3 and im having a blast with my wiz. shes kicking ass but solo 33 grifts lol, what else can I do? I work 80hrs a week LOL


sleep less.







btw - are you in the clan? If you haven't, follow the first post in this thread even if you may not meet the criteria fully yet (assuming you want to be in...we're a good feeder for DNA apparently







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Technically I never left, just took a break


hehe, I know. If I ever left the clan I'd probably just head back to my old one with people I played with in person (like at LANs, and work, etc.).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Advice to leave the clan, blasphemy....


that might have been me? At least when I was talking about why it made sense when DL moved to DNA. Not sure how the clan is now but it was especially dead when DL jumped to DNA.

The thing that is weird is I want to play, like seriously right now and go all night. Buuuut...I don't. weird.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I want to play to, and have all day tomorrow to do it, but I just know that nobody will be on, and solo play is so dull


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah I got kicked they don't like it when you stop playing for afew weeks


----------



## yahu

ouch! Well OCN is waiting with open arms. Just not me.

I keed, I keed!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Who is playing today?


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Who is playing today?


Not me.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm not playing the PTR but these parts of 2.3 sound interesting:
Quote:


> One of the first, most frequent powers you'll utilize is the ability to extract a Legendary power from an item. This will add the power to your collection list, a comprehensive history detailing the vast amount of powers you've amassed. This also allows your hero to equip a Legendary power without having the item equipped, clearing up your stash of all those items you've been keeping "just in case." You'll be able to equip one power each from three categories:
> 
> Weapons
> Includes all main hand and off-hand items, including Shields, Mojos, Quivers, and the like
> Armor
> Virtually everything else; Hands, Legs, Feet, Chest, Belt, Wrists, Shoulders, and Head
> Jewelry
> Rings and Amulets
> 
> Characters may only equip powers from items that their class can normally equip. Powers are also extracted at their most potent value, making it a tough decision between equipping a well-rolled item or melting it down to utilize a maximized power. Powers can be extracted from any level Legendary. Finally, don't worry if you get tired of a particular ability-you'll be able to swap freely between the powers you've collected at any time by visiting Kanai's Cube.


so 3 legendary powers can be equipped and
Quote:


> Kanai's Cube will be able to reforge a Legendary, completely randomizing every roll on the item as though it had dropped brand-new and removing any existing enchants. This includes the chance to roll as Ancient, but be forewarned; if you choose to reforge an Ancient item, there's no guarantee it will stay Ancient.


yay, now that ancient WoW I messed up the re-roll on doesn't feel so bad.


----------



## FlawleZ

I'll be on Saturday and probably tomorrow night. Played with NavyNuke a bit this afternoon. I can run any class for groups too except Barb which is pointless for groups anyway.


----------



## HeavyUser

Just picked up another 980ti and an Acer4k monitor, ill be back on the Diablo train come Saturday night!


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Anyone wanna be Diablo buddies to a lvl 43 DH newb?

MrPootisBrit#1611


----------



## JTHMfreak

Played in public ptr with SoW, made me feel kind of dirty


----------



## HeavyUser

Just showing off the prettyness


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Just showing off the prettyness


You lucky dog...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 
> 
> Just showing off the prettyness


Nice


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 
> 
> Just showing off the prettyness


BC we all know D3 needs so much horsepower :rollseyes: lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> BC we all know D3 needs so much horsepower :rollseyes: lol


heck yeah, those multi shots really take a toll lol jk


----------



## yahu

the alias "HeavyUser" is actually in reference to his case's weight! There are more spindles in there than Mr. Whitney's cotton gin! Ah yes, 18th century humour


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> the alias "HeavyUser" is actually in reference to his case's weight! There are more spindles in there than Mr. Whitney's cotton gin! Ah yes, 18th century humour


LOL


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Anyone wanna be Diablo buddies to a lvl 43 DH newb?
> 
> MrPootisBrit#1611


Added you


----------



## Penryn

I've been on PTR so apologies if you guys haven't seen me around on live


----------



## The LAN Man

So I get all of my stuff packed out this week to go to Texas and I won't have it there until mid September but I will be back!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So I get all of my stuff packed out this week to go to Texas and I won't have it there until mid September but I will be back!


Whereabouts in Texas? I'm in San Antonio which isn't far from Houston or Austin.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Added you


Try again, it was #1161 not 1611


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Whereabouts in Texas? I'm in San Antonio which isn't far from Houston or Austin.


El Paso


----------



## DoomDash

Moldarn is back!


----------



## HeavyUser

I cant wait for the new season!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So I get all of my stuff packed out this week to go to Texas and I won't have it there until mid September but I will be back!


is this a good xfer out of Korea? I'm not sure that there is a bad xfer, but wondering if this was expected or due to any issues. Is Stealth going to be stuck there still?


----------



## FlawleZ

I'm guessing Ft. Bliss? Talk to people there all the time. Hotter weather that's for sure.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Moldarn is back!


This video reminded me of how boring Diablo III is and how awfully it looks, hard to realize that I played it last Fall.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> This video reminded me of how boring Diablo III is and how awfully it looks, hard to realize that I played it last Fall.


I think it's great. My favorite ARPG.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> This video reminded me of how boring Diablo III is and how awfully it looks, hard to realize that I played it last Fall.


Diablo 3 can definitely get boring if you play alone or have no idea what you are doing


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Diablo 3 can definitely get boring if you play alone or have no idea what you are doing


This. Oh god a million times this


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Diablo 3 can definitely get boring if you play alone or have no idea what you are doing


I played with other poeple which was quite a bit of fun at first but only lasted for a while, and I certainly knew what I was doing and how to play the game. I found the game to be repetitive as hell and to most of its extent boring. But despite all that I still invested quite an amount of time into it, I think I sank in 200 hours at least if not more.


----------



## inedenimadam

reinstalling.

might play, might not, but need to get all my loot together for the end of the season. I want to avoid the item delivery system at all costs.

I have to say, Blizzard has about the best download speeds of any game service I have ever used. 10.75MB/s ain't bad.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> reinstalling.
> 
> might play, might not, but need to get all my loot together for the end of the season. I want to avoid the item delivery system at all costs.
> 
> I have to say, Blizzard has about the best download speeds of any game service I have ever used. 10.75MB/s ain't bad.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I played with other poeple which was quite a bit of fun at first but only lasted for a while, and I certainly knew what I was doing and how to play the game. I found the game to be repetitive as hell and to most of its extent boring. But despite all that I still invested quite an amount of time into it, I think I sank in 200 hours at least if not more.


I have sank around 1000 hours in (when I last tallied my toons up it was 850).
What kept me going was entertaining chat with players while playing.
The charts we would have on teamspeak were downright hilarious at times, and that made playing fun.
Otherwise, like you stated it was just the same reception over and over again.
Having a regular group of people makes it much more entertaining.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> reinstalling.
> 
> might play, might not, but need to get all my loot together for the end of the season. I want to avoid the item delivery system at all costs.
> 
> I have to say, Blizzard has about the best download speeds of any game service I have ever used. 10.75MB/s ain't bad.
Click to expand...

true story.

enjoyed my long break though.

Played through a heavily modded Skyrim again, and loved it. I don't know why I cant get away from that game. Such awesome lore...something D3 is kind of lax on. Season 4 looks like it might shape up to be pretty interesting, so I figure I can get back in shape and be full throttle for the start.

Probably another DH for season 4


----------



## Mikecdm

could have been top of the leaderboards wtih that nats dh this season.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> could have been top of the leaderboards wtih that nats dh this season.


really needed a break more than to climb the ladder.

maybe next season.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> is this a good xfer out of Korea? I'm not sure that there is a bad xfer, but wondering if this was expected or due to any issues. Is Stealth going to be stuck there still?


Well they messed my paperwork up for a bad transfer so it's good.

Flawlez yeah I'm going to bliss -.-


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*


I'm still not back!


----------



## HeavyUser

You want to come back, and eventually.....you will ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Well they messed my paperwork up for a bad transfer so it's good.
> 
> Flawlez yeah I'm going to bliss -.-


Ah, right. The last we talked you were kind of counting on that, so I guess that is good. I guess the "Ignorance is..." jokes should start? (probably already have)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm still not back!


I think Doom watches more D3 than most of us actually play D3.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Ah, right. The last we talked you were kind of counting on that, so I guess that is good. I guess the "Ignorance is..." jokes should start? (probably already have)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Doom watches more D3 than most of us actually play D3.


When Alkaizer is playing, perhaps







.


----------



## yahu

did his play in S3 die off too? I wouldn't be surprised as this season has gone on painfully long.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> did his play in S3 die off too? I wouldn't be surprised as this season has gone on painfully long.


Yeah, seems like he gets burnt out or doesn't feel like competing with exploits all day. Seasons should be like 2-3 months max imo.


----------



## Rickles

I'd like to seasons last around 10 weeks.

I haven't played D3 in over 2 months.


----------



## HeavyUser

90 days, not a day more


----------



## yahu

I'd be good with 60 or 90. I'd really just like to know beforehand, especially if only 60. S2 was kind of a surprise how quickly it ended, but overall it was still fine.


----------



## slickwilly

90 would be good, My clan kinda disappears after about 60 days so 90 wouldn't be to long and it would give Blizzard more time to figure out new stuff for the next season.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 90 days, not a day more


This. And I think should be followed by at least 30 days between seasons.


----------



## yahu

I'd be fine with that. The current model discourages playing NS if you play season. It is almost pointless to even keep gear from season with the next season firing off so quickly.


----------



## HeavyUser

mmhmm


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> This. And I think should be followed by at least 30 days between seasons.


A small period is fine to get used to the new patch, but month would be way too long, especially if the season was only 60-90 days itself







.

Personally, I don't really care how long or short the season is, I just wish they would tell us ahead of time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Did I just sign in on a bad night? Only one person on last night and no one tonight. Hard to get back into it with nobody to play with.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Did I just sign in on a bad night? Only one person on last night and no one tonight. Hard to get back into it with nobody to play with.


I'm signing in for a bit...


----------



## yahu

@ Eden - that's how its been for a while now.







I haven't been online in 3 weeks or so? I've gotten as far as the battle.net screen where I haven't been able to click "Play."







I think there are a couple that still play but I'm not sure of their schedule.

On one hand I think I'd be okay with a month downtime without a patch just to play NS for a bit...but I say that now whereas in practice I might get really bored with NS while I wait for season to start.


----------



## HeavyUser

I'll be going hard as soon as S4 drops


----------



## yahu

Heavy going hard...clear a path people!!!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Heavy going hard...clear a path people!!!


What, wait, I thought this was a D3 thread, whats with the TF2 mention, or is Heavy going to play hardcore


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Did I just sign in on a bad night? Only one person on last night and no one tonight. Hard to get back into it with nobody to play with.


No one is really on anymore at the moment. I sign on throughout the week, but there is never anyone for me to play with either


----------



## HeavyUser

Once the new season rolls around I'm sure we will have a much larger active user base


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Once the new season rolls around I'm sure we will have a much larger active user base


I said it at the start of last season: I am not going to hit it hard...casual...maybe if I succeed in going casual, I wont burn out in the middle.

And no starting another class on the side for me, I don't want to end up with a stronger second class than DH...as a matter of fact, I need to destroy that Ancient SMK before I get any madder about it.


----------



## HeavyUser

lol nooooooooooooo, just hide it


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I said it at the start of last season: I am not going to hit it hard...casual...maybe if I succeed in going casual, I wont burn out in the middle.
> 
> And no starting another class on the side for me, I don't want to end up with a stronger second class than DH...as a matter of fact, I need to destroy that Ancient SMK before I get any madder about it.


LMAO...you bastard!!!

I hear you on not trying to hit it hard. I did a lot of playing when I could at work and then played a lot at night/weekends, but didn't really kill myself. I ended up playing by myself a lot the last month or so I put in, but I'd be online more with my son. Once he had enough (he usually picks the game up for a few weeks here or there before losing interest) I had a harder time getting back on. The most public I play is out of the communities and while the WD community is great, nothing like 4 pussays in a dungeon to get the juices flowing. The Barb community is really hit or miss. Mostly just grunts and ass scratching.

That said, I lasted longer than most that were hitting it hard at the start, but it felt like I was entering a wasteland when getting online in the end.









*edit - firing up a barb, and kind of firing up a crusader, helped with longevity. Unfortunately it made me want to play WD less cause barb is so much damn faster. I really dislike GR hunting with the barb tho. The guardian can take so gd long!!!







I should have fired up a wizard and DH but I didn't have the commitment to start up again.


----------



## cravinmild

I may try it again when that cube thingy drops with the next patch. PS4 D3 has been quite good to me but the cheaters are runing it.


----------



## HeavyUser

I hear yah, cheaters were the reason I gave up D2. I would spend hours upon hours trading and haggling with other players to get items I want just to have them go poof after Blizzard started clearing out dupes on a regular basis.


----------



## FlawleZ

Well, cleared a 62 on 4 man. Prob try for 63-64 tomorrow. I don't think I do enough DPS for 65+ yet.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well, cleared a 62 on 4 man. Prob try for 63-64 tomorrow. I don't think I do enough DPS for 65+ yet.


I can help you sometime, my nats DH did a 64 on two player, and 69's on 4.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I can help you sometime, my nats DH did a 64 on two player, and 69's on 4.


That's cool yeah I remember your Nats did good damage. Was running with a slowball DH that did OK damage. Getting tougher to find good WD and good Sader still playing Season 3. Just trying a final push to end the season strong ☺


----------



## WBaS

You guys are making me itch to play...

Haven't played since they first introduced paragon levels, so I'll admit I'm a bit intimidated by all the changes. I'm also a bit involved with GW2, so making time for this would be hard (I average maybe 2 hours a day total play time).

The evil forces are drawing me near...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> You guys are making me itch to play...
> 
> Haven't played since they first introduced paragon levels, so I'll admit I'm a bit intimidated by all the changes. I'm also a bit involved with GW2, so making time for this would be hard (I average maybe 2 hours a day total play time).
> 
> The evil forces are drawing me near...


The game has so much more to it now and is so much better you'll be in shock. It's night and day.


----------



## yahu

@WBaS - You might as well wait for Season 4 to start so that there will be more people actively playing that can assist. With the massive changes to the game from when you played last, I'd recommend leaning on the community to get started and then build from there. Unfortunately the OCN community is quiet at the moment in-game. Best o' luck!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> You guys are making me itch to play...
> 
> Haven't played since they first introduced paragon levels, so I'll admit I'm a bit intimidated by all the changes. I'm also a bit involved with GW2, so making time for this would be hard (I average maybe 2 hours a day total play time).
> 
> The evil forces are drawing me near...


So you haven't bought the expansion yet? If not, I would recommend getting it and trying the game again. There's quite a lot of new content if you haven't played RoS yet.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So you haven't bought the expansion yet? If not, I would recommend getting it and trying the game again. There's quite a lot of new content if you haven't played RoS yet.


Correct, I have not bought the xpac. I'm not sure if it's worth buying if I don't end up playing it much. But I am at least interested in playing through the story. The Diablo series gives me nostalgia. (Inches closer to the dark side...)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So you haven't bought the expansion yet? If not, I would recommend getting it and trying the game again. There's quite a lot of new content if you haven't played RoS yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, I have not bought the xpac. I'm not sure if it's worth buying if I don't end up playing it much. But I am at least interested in playing through the story. The Diablo series gives me nostalgia. (Inches closer to the dark side...)
Click to expand...

D3 isn't worth playing without it.

Edit to add: The lore is good without it, but EVERYBODY and their mama is on the expansion, so you will be playing alone, and at a lower level cap. No way to be competitive or even get a group.


----------



## Sainesk

The expansion is better bang for buck than vanilla in my opinion, campaign/vanilla is like demo mode for D3.


----------



## yahu

agreed - plus you can get it for something like $20, sometimes less?


----------



## WBaS

Oh, thanks for the feedback. I didn't realize the xpac was only about $25. I must have been getting it confused with GW2 xpac ($50). Yeah I think I'll buy it tonight. I'll play through the story then maybe see about joining an active community. I've always played online multiplayer games because I enjoy the player interaction. Any suggestions on where to find active communities?


----------



## Wezzor

Hello guys!








I'm new to the game and just started to play it with my girlfriend. Could you guys recommend some good duo combos?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

im thinking of giving this game another go even though last time i played my dh was ruined


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Oh, thanks for the feedback. I didn't realize the xpac was only about $25. I must have been getting it confused with GW2 xpac ($50). Yeah I think I'll buy it tonight. I'll play through the story then maybe see about joining an active community. I've always played online multiplayer games because I enjoy the player interaction. Any suggestions on where to find active communities?


Well the game has all of the modes for play available with that are open to the public so you could always get instant group play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the game and just started to play it with my girlfriend. Could you guys recommend some good duo combos?


There's a lot of good combos, mostly depends on the builds for each class. A Monk + DH or Wiz would go well. Barbarian + Crusader is good because both classes use strength so more efficient getting drops.


----------



## Jhexp

Got to Paragon 700 yesterday, I think I'm taking a break until the patch. Burnt myself out again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Got to Paragon 700 yesterday, I think I'm taking a break until the patch. Burnt myself out again.


I know that feel. I have three more levels to make it to 700, not sure if its going to happen or not.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the game and just started to play it with my girlfriend. Could you guys recommend some good duo combos?


Demon Hunter + Witch Doctor

Best synergy in the game.

Edit: ops double post.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> There's a lot of good combos, mostly depends on the builds for each class. A Monk + DH or Wiz would go well. Barbarian + Crusader is good because both classes use strength so more efficient getting drops.


Would Monk + Witch Doctor work?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> There's a lot of good combos, mostly depends on the builds for each class. A Monk + DH or Wiz would go well. Barbarian + Crusader is good because both classes use strength so more efficient getting drops.
> 
> 
> 
> Would Monk + Witch Doctor work?
Click to expand...

Not really so well. You either want to match main stat for the drops, or have glass cannon + crowd control. The Witch Doctor can crowd control amazingly, and can stop the elite mobs from casting their spells, which is perfect for the Demon Hunter who does massive amounts of ranged damage, but can barely take a single scratch.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not really so well. You either want to match main stat for the drops, or have glass cannon + crowd control. The Witch Doctor can crowd control amazingly, and can stop the elite mobs from casting their spells, which is perfect for the Demon Hunter who does massive amounts of ranged damage, but can barely take a single scratch.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not really so well. You either want to match main stat for the drops, or have glass cannon + crowd control. The Witch Doctor can crowd control amazingly, and can stop the elite mobs from casting their spells, which is perfect for the Demon Hunter who does massive amounts of ranged damage, but can barely take a single scratch.


This except maybe Wiz + WD since they both drop intelligence gear.


----------



## yahu

'Sader + DH might actually be the best. The trick is finding someone that plays 'Sader well, and has the correct buildout as such. Crazy posted a video of 'Sader+DH clearing something high like a 70? I haven't been online so can't look at the leaderboard.

That said, the WD has the most consistent crowd control, and is relatively easy to gear for (unless RNGesus is being a biatch, like in S2!).

*edit - I still haven't heard how the changes in PTR affect crowd control. I've asked a couple times in the thread and figgered I'd get an answer by now.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> *edit - I still haven't heard how the changes in PTR affect crowd control. I've asked a couple times in the thread and figgered I'd get an answer by now.


I'm interested to know too. If it's as big of a nerf as they were saying I just don't see how it will be feasible to push 75+ Grifts anymore.


----------



## yahu

So based on what I know from the documentation released, monsters (including elites and bosses) can have crowd control buffs, which I believe also means they will be somewhat resistant to cc. I know they'd like to nerf the WD's horrify perma-lock (if in range) but unless they drastically address the tik mask and/or skills, I think the WD should still be able to provide good lock.

The WD only needs a little more than 20% CDR with a good tik mask (and proper passives) to enable perma-lock (again, in range). This is nice as it allows the WD to then go more defensive with other items. I'd imagine if you pushed more CDR it should be at least the most effective toon for cc, unless any changes are made to other toon's skills that buff cc.

As an example for my reasoning, the 'sader's cc is accomplished by a pretty high CDR. Assuming monsters now have cc buffs, the 'sader may not be able to launch the skill often enough for proper cc. If WD buffs CDR higher then horrify would be off cooldown even quicker.

That said, I'm not aware of other changes to the WD active/passive skills to nerf cc, and other toon's active/passive skills to buff cc. without having played PTR or hearing anything in here, I'm just going off the little I've read. Imagine this - Kanai's cube using tik buff on Leoric's crown with a diamond. WD could theoretically get CDR into the 60/70 range like 'sader.

*edit - BTW, I'm pretty surprised that Crazy hasn't chimed in regarding lock-doc, seeing as he has played that toon quite a bit.


----------



## Crazy9000

I haven't really played PTR, so don't know how the WD works. I think they were specifically targeting perma-lock tiki with the CC changes, so I assume you can no longer lock elites, regardless of CDR.


----------



## yahu

well unless they target WD specifically or literally some elites can have really high cc resist, CDR can play a big role. Case in point - 0dog.









granted, tik mask/horrify isn't that insane but if WD boosts CDR from ~20% to closer to 80% it will have an impact. it really depends on how weasley blizz decided to "address" the situation. If it is simply a change to high cc resist then all toons would likely be affected unless specifically addressed themselves.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

what is a good respec for a dh that was made for sentries
here is myy current build
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/IXcrispyXI-1479/hero/4225102

I havnt played in awhile


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> what is a good respec for a dh that was made for sentries
> here is myy current build
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/IXcrispyXI-1479/hero/4225102
> 
> I havnt played in awhile


Two new DH sets: Natalya's and Unhallowed essence. You should try both. Also a new ring combo: Focus and Restraint, good for both.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> what is a good respec for a dh that was made for sentries
> here is myy current build
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/IXcrispyXI-1479/hero/4225102
> 
> I havnt played in awhile


To respec your current in order to farm the new gear, you will want to drop the tasker and theo for marauders gloves, then drop rorg and SoJ for focus/restraint once you find the two (no matter what the stats are, they will be better then what you have).

As for skills, change your multishot rune to arsenal, drop cluster arrow for evasive fire:focus, drop impale for preperationunishment, then drop one of your passives for ballistics (drop awareness if just doing T6). You could change your boots to multishot damage, but marauders really isn't the set you want to be using, so I wouldn't spend much on it.

The gameplay for M6 is to drop as many sentries as you can at start of level, then mostly just use multishot without worrying about the sentries. If you hit a big pack, drop a few sentries before attacking to help out on the dps.

Once you get natalya or UE sets, you can salvage all the marauder gear, especially since there weren't ancient items when you last played.

My profile has both group DH setups, with the jewelry missing. You want focus/restraint, and an amulet with elemental, both crits, and socket. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/61175644


----------



## WBaS

Xpac is $40 from Blizzard... ordered it for $25 on Amazon... guess I'll have to wait until Monday to install


----------



## Crazy9000

http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/59959-patch-2-3-0-ptr-patch-notes
Quote:


> Crowd control resistance cap has been increased from 65% to 95%
> This now applies to immobilize effects as well


So I think how the crowd control works, is the stun length gets reduced by the monsters CC resistance, then applied to the monster. If the stun is to short (1 second or less?), it is ignored completely. The more CC you apply to a monster in 2.3, the more resistance it builds up.

Horrify works in "ticks", so it could stop working pretty quickly once some CC resistance is built up.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/blizz-tracker/topic/59959-patch-2-3-0-ptr-patch-notes
> So I think how the crowd control works, is the stun length gets reduced by the monsters CC resistance, then applied to the monster. If the stun is to short (1 second or less?), it is ignored completely. The more CC you apply to a monster in 2.3, the more resistance it builds up.
> 
> Horrify works in "ticks", so it could stop working pretty quickly once some CC resistance is built up.


Yeah...again I don't see how achieving a 75+ Grift clear will be possible like it is now. You must have 100% control because everything will delete you in 1 hit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah...again I don't see how achieving a 75+ Grift clear will be possible like it is now. You must have 100% control because everything will delete you in 1 hit.


Just popped in to the PTR and checked the current leaderboards. There's a 73 clear on two player. 4P clear is only a 66, but it looks like thats more due to not enough "good" people playing the PTR enough to make a 4p group, then it would be about 66 really being a high clear.

I tried WD, and you can't even lock white mobs with horrify, much less elite packs. You pretty much only get the 8 seconds, then the next cast only gives you a few, then they are immune completely.

There was no que for torment 9 if anyone wants to try it out really quick. The cube is in Act 3, in the new ruins map. Just run around randomly until you find it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah...again I don't see how achieving a 75+ Grift clear will be possible like it is now. You must have 100% control because everything will delete you in 1 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in to the PTR and checked the current leaderboards. There's a 73 clear on two player. 4P clear is only a 66, but it looks like thats more due to not enough "good" people playing the PTR enough to make a 4p group, then it would be about 66 really being a high clear.
> 
> I tried WD, and you can't even lock white mobs with horrify, much less elite packs. You pretty much only get the 8 seconds, then the next cast only gives you a few, then they are immune completely.
Click to expand...

Yikes, as a DH main, A loc doc that don't loc is scary!

What is the two man combo clearing the 73?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yikes, as a DH main, A loc doc that don't loc is scary!
> 
> What is the two man combo clearing the 73?


Barb with DH.

Horrify doesn't even seem like it's worth the skill/gear slot. It's really good for skipping, since it does an initial lock to get past monsters... but you aren't going to clear a rift by skipping it xD.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Barb with DH.
> 
> Horrify doesn't even seem like it's worth the skill/gear slot. It's really good for skipping, since it does an initial lock to get past monsters... but you aren't going to clear a rift by skipping it xD.


I guess it's back to the drawing boards again for a good group meta. I wonder how a pull monk will fare in 2.3...


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Barb with DH.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> Xpac is $40 from Blizzard... ordered it for $25 on Amazon... guess I'll have to wait until Monday to install


that sucks cause it was just on sale direct from blizz for $20 a couple weeks back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just popped in to the PTR and checked the current leaderboards. There's a 73 clear on two player. 4P clear is only a 66, but it looks like thats more due to not enough "good" people playing the PTR enough to make a 4p group, then it would be about 66 really being a high clear.
> 
> I tried WD, and you can't even lock white mobs with horrify, much less elite packs. You pretty much only get the 8 seconds, then the next cast only gives you a few, then they are immune completely.
> 
> There was no que for torment 9 if anyone wants to try it out really quick. The cube is in Act 3, in the new ruins map. Just run around randomly until you find it.


Wooooow...lol, blizz hates us WDs...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Barb with DH.
> 
> Horrify doesn't even seem like it's worth the skill/gear slot. It's really good for skipping, since it does an initial lock to get past monsters... but you aren't going to clear a rift by skipping it xD.


Barb+DH makes sense given what I read about balancing the time spent with mobs vs RG so that mobs took longer and added more % based on difficulty whereas RG wasn't as insanely tough.

BTW - this site is such a pita sometimes. I guess it is the ads. just writing text lags at times, and then I just had a crash when trying to submit what I typed.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*


Heavy and I getting on that DH Barb combo


----------



## HeavyUser

You know it, for once maybe I can be useful beyond GR 45 lol


----------



## yahu

I bet if you got back online you could push over 50. I was able to after a couple days on barb. If I got back on I could probably hunt for a 55 and settle for a little less, but gd I hate GR hunting. My stash of GR keys is a little disgusting.


----------



## HeavyUser

I think I hit 48 before I burned myself out? 50 is awesome though, that's what I was shooting for.


----------



## yahu

I think I ended up at a 52 and missed a 53 and 54 "okay" GR with either a bad RG or doing something stupid, or a combination of both. I haven't played barb enough in GR to feel like I was properly balancing mobs vs elites and I was probably holding on too long on some elites when I should have just moved on.

I did farm T6 a lot with barb cause he's so damn fast. Got ancient BK set but not really good. I think I burnt out on farming and never seeing another ancient. Problem was, farming with WD or even 'Sader is so much slower in comparison, so it is really hard trying to go back, even though WD is still my favorite.

I got an okay ancient DoD for WD and could push above 50 with him for sure. Again - so slow and really don't enjoy the hunt so much. At least he munches through the guardian a helluva lot faster than barb.


----------



## FlawleZ

If they would buff the Ahkhan set some a condemn Sader would be competitive for T6 farming atleast. Condemn Sader is more fun IMO than Roland just it doesn't compete DPS wise.


----------



## HeavyUser

Yaaaay Season End and Start Dates, I got it right this time









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19842943/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Yaaaay Season End and Start Dates, I got it right this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19842943/


Only 5 days between seasons? Not allot of down time.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Only 5 days between seasons? Not allot of down time.


Thank god. I think most of us are having our "down time" right now.


----------



## yahu

ah cool, only 2 weeks instead of a full month. I had better get up on it and clear out my junk. Maybe start researching the changes more so I go in with eyes open.

It is usually only 5 days between end/start. ends on a Sunday and starts on a Friday. I'm not sure which toon to start with this time. Barb is so strong up front, at least currently. Sounds like WD won't be as much a team player, so not sure about that.


----------



## FlawleZ

Wonder if T10 farming will be more efficient than T6 or grifts as far as drops.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Wonder if T10 farming will be more efficient than T6 or grifts as far as drops.


I believe so. Speed farming greater rifts was as fast at 45 as it was 25 for the most part. T6 =GR25, T10=GR40 maybe? Speed farming exp/gear is always best when you are fighting the strongest monsters you can kill quickly. T10 (my guess) is going to be obsolete before it hits the ground.


----------



## slickwilly

Don't blink, you might miss the start of season 4


----------



## yahu

^ha, no doubt! Eden got back in just in time!

@Flawlez and farming - I suppose it all depends on efficiency and how you're running TX, and I guess also how many shards TX gives you. My barb, who is a weiner comparatively, can run through GR45 in 5min or less, which I believe TX is equivalent to. If I powered straight to the guardian in the same amount of time on TX I'd assume I wouldn't get a solid 4-6 drops, which I usually get in GR45. If GR gives more shards still (which at 100 for T6, they'd have to probably triple that for TX since shards are going up in GR) then I would tend to lean toward GR.

Of course, this is all just theory and the mechanics could be completely vamped in both GR and TX. What I had read was that TX would not be exponentially better than T6, but it would follow the same increasing-sort of graph. That could be completely out the window though.

Personally when I farm T6 I go to the end of the rift and not stop at the guardian. That seems the only way to maximize drop potential for me. I realize I'm not getting the shard count that way though. I switch it up but I tend to prefer T6 farming.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ha, no doubt! Eden got back in just in time!
> 
> @Flawlez and farming - I suppose it all depends on efficiency and how you're running TX, and I guess also how many shards TX gives you. My barb, who is a weiner comparatively, can run through GR45 in 5min or less, which I believe TX is equivalent to. If I powered straight to the guardian in the same amount of time on TX I'd assume I wouldn't get a solid 4-6 drops, which I usually get in GR45. If GR gives more shards still (which at 100 for T6, they'd have to probably triple that for TX since shards are going up in GR) then I would tend to lean toward GR.
> 
> Of course, this is all just theory and the mechanics could be completely vamped in both GR and TX. What I had read was that TX would not be exponentially better than T6, but it would follow the same increasing-sort of graph. That could be completely out the window though.
> 
> Personally when I farm T6 I go to the end of the rift and not stop at the guardian. That seems the only way to maximize drop potential for me. I realize I'm not getting the shard count that way though. I switch it up but I tend to prefer T6 farming.


I have noticed that I get better drops after killing the RG in group play, thankfully I have a few people I play with that feel the same and will state up front if we are farming for shards or drops


----------



## yahu

yep - me too. It is very common in T6 (currently) games for me to get 0 drops pre-guardian and 3 or more post guardian. For good T6 rifts I've gotten as many as 10-11 drops, which are always nice...and usually trash... (as we all know)









good party etiquette is to make sure everyone is aware of the goal. And then there's stealth, where it doesn't matter if it's understood or even if someone specifically says "don't close yet" after killing the guardian.


----------



## slickwilly

Ya, I like the player that closes the rift even after some has declared "Blood on the ground" meaning they need to gamble so they can pick up all their shards, that is what is nice about the GRG, you can't close it till everyone in the part has taken there turn with Urshi.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Ya, I like the player that closes the rift even after some has declared "Blood on the ground" meaning they need to gamble so they can pick up all their shards, that is what is nice about the GRG, you can't close it till everyone in the part has taken there turn with Urshi.


Very true


----------



## yahu

I present to you @StealthSkull. The closer of all things, the puller of all fire chains. He hath no mercy. I'm pretty sure @lemans81 punched a monitor at least once during a particularly salty MP session.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I present to you @StealthSkull. The closer of all things, the puller of all fire chains. He hath no mercy. I'm pretty sure @lemans81 punched a monitor at least once during a particularly salty MP session.


Lol, he was in the greater rift that made me rage quit for these couple months.


----------



## FlawleZ

Lol so hearing of this makes me feel not so bad.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I present to you @StealthSkull. The closer of all things, the puller of all fire chains. He hath no mercy. I'm pretty sure @lemans81 punched a monitor at least once during a particularly salty MP session.


Where has Lemans been? i show him to have been offline for 77days!


----------



## yahu

lol - not surprising, Eden. There are literally clan members out there that would not join TS until he would log off; who "woohoo'd" aloud when he quit the clan. when you would hear him giggle, as lemans would put it, "like a kid who farted in church" you knew you were going to get screwed one way or another.

I can put up with him for chunks at a time. It is always fun to hear him spout knowledge so definitively...until you remind him that he heard that from you or someone else when you were playing a couple nights before.









I guess lemans has been away, but I just heard from him today. Something about going to the set of his favorite show, where he was an extra in an all male orgy sting?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lol - not surprising, Eden. There are literally clan members out there that would not join TS until he would log off; who "woohoo'd" aloud when he quit the clan. when you would hear him giggle, as lemans would put it, "like a kid who farted in church" you knew you were going to get screwed one way or another.
> 
> I can put up with him for chunks at a time. It is always fun to hear him spout knowledge so definitively...until you remind him that he heard that from you or someone else when you were playing a couple nights before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess lemans has been away, but I just heard from him today. Something about going to the set of his favorite show, where he was an extra in an all male orgy sting?


We give him a hard time, but I actually enjoyed playing with him. Sometimes he was the driving force to push to the next grift level.

Playing with him was a bit like watching a train wreck in slow motion. You know there are going to be casualties, but you just cant help but watch and enjoy the carnage.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Just recently ventured back into D3; RoS and extremely confused about Seasons/Rifts/Greater Rifts. I only play between T1-T3 depending on the other people I'm playing with. Just trying to figure out the best way to get drops. I'm currently only hitting for around 400k base damage with a dual wield barb. Should I focus on rifts or bounties?

Noob here.


----------



## Mikecdm

Just a little over 2 weeks left. Time to start farming up them trial keys, need to solo at least a 60 before season end.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Just recently ventured back into D3; RoS and extremely confused about Seasons/Rifts/Greater Rifts. I only play between T1-T3 depending on the other people I'm playing with. Just trying to figure out the best way to get drops. I'm currently only hitting for around 400k base damage with a dual wield barb. Should I focus on rifts or bounties?
> 
> Noob here.


Seasons=Limited time server with new items and mechanics not available to non season players. usually ~3 months average time per season, and season 4 starts in on the 28th

Rifts=speed farm gear and greater rift keys

Greater rifts= the only way to level after you get into the 400s or so paragon

If you are only doing T1-T3, you are not working efficiently, the drops and exp are kind of crappy down there. I would suggest looking at the leaderboard top 20, and head to youtube with the names, see which mechanic looks fun for you and try to mimic gear and skills. Barb right now is all about Wirlwind, but I cannot tell you much more, as I don't play barb. Getting into the higher echelon of D3 requires some reading and research, but it will pay off in the end.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Thanks, I haven't played for months and I'm sure my gear and build is outdated. I'm using a WW+HotA right now with Rend. I'll check the leaderboards and try and work on getting enough gear to play the higher T-levels.


----------



## Penryn

I'll be running Crusader again season 4. I've been on the PTR and have liked the changes for Sader and Monk so far.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lol - not surprising, Eden. There are literally clan members out there that would not join TS until he would log off; who "woohoo'd" aloud when he quit the clan. when you would hear him giggle, as lemans would put it, "like a kid who farted in church" you knew you were going to get screwed one way or another.
> 
> I can put up with him for chunks at a time. It is always fun to hear him spout knowledge so definitively...until you remind him that he heard that from you or someone else when you were playing a couple nights before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess lemans has been away, but I just heard from him today. Something about going to the set of his favorite show, where he was an extra in an all male orgy sting?


Those orgies ate just so time consuming. That's my least favorite part about them


----------



## Crazy9000

Bad timing for season end for me... I'm going to be gone all next week. Not sure if I should try to get a good group clear, or a better solo wiz record. Floated around trying out different classes and definitely won't be able to rank as well as I did last season







.


----------



## SirWaWa

I found a way to fix/improve my d3 performance
rig is sig rig btw...

first I installed nvidia drivers 353.62 and this is a very good set, stable again like 347.88
second I like to use adaptive vsync but for some reason d3 would not boost when adaptive is set, I have to take off vsync but then I get major screen tearing
third in d3prefs.txt I changed hardware class setting of 4 to 6 (default was 4 for me)

my gpu usage increased 10-20% and now it boosts when adaptive vysnc is set, it won't go to boost all the time but atleast it does now unlike before under those conditions
overall I'm getting a higher avg framerate and I am not seeing any negative performance going from 4 to 6


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I'll be running Crusader again season 4.




Care to poke a guess what I am going to be running?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Care to poke a guess what I am going to be running?


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say demon hunter


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Care to poke a guess what I am going to be running?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say demon hunter
Click to expand...



Well that is a pretty safe limb to venture out on.


----------



## lemans81

Can I play again yet?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Can I play again yet?


Not yet, go back to your caves until 28th august and wait.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Can I play again yet?


Do you even Diablo bro


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Can I play again yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even Diablo bro
Click to expand...


----------



## cravinmild

idk if its been asked but when again did they say this new patch was due. I also wonder if it will be coming to ps4 at the same time?


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> idk if its been asked but when again did they say this new patch was due. I also wonder if it will be coming to ps4 at the same time?


No word on console yet.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19842943

Season 3 End & Season 4 Start Dates:

There will be a short period of time between when a Season ends and the next begins. During this time, you'll be able to sort through your rollover rewards and review your progress on the Leaderboards. It's a great time to reflect on the accomplishments you've made and enjoy the culmination of your pre and post-Season loot hunts!

Season 3 will be ending at the following dates and times for each region:

North America: Sunday, August 23 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
Europe: Sunday, August 23 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Sunday, August 23 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 4 will be starting shortly after at the following dates and times for each region:

North America: Friday, August 28 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
Europe: Friday, August 28 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Friday, August 28 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

For time zone assistance, click here. We look forward to seeing you in Season 4!


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> idk if its been asked but when again did they say this new patch was due. I also wonder if it will be coming to ps4 at the same time?


Theyre trying for a simultaneous release between PC and console, it was posted on the official forums when 2.3 was first announced.


----------



## WBaS

Installing RoS as I type this...


----------



## Cryosis00

Will play again once new patch is out.

Agreed there is some skill involved but you won't be top on the solo boards without an ancient weapon. We can't forget Grift luck either. Finding the perfect mob type and density.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> idk if its been asked but when again did they say this new patch was due. I also wonder if it will be coming to ps4 at the same time?


PS4 patch should come same day. Season 3 patch did.


----------



## RW2112

Well the days of farming GR's looking for Stonesinger to help ya out are coming to an end with the patch. R.I.P. Stonesinger, gonna be missed....


----------



## lemans81

I put in my vacation time....might be able to get everything I want and quit playing this season in less time lol.


----------



## yahu

^are you seriously going to play straight through starting weekend again? Glutton for punishment.


----------



## Cybertox

*A Blizzard job listing for an "Art Director, Unannounced Project" strongly suggests that something new is happening in the land of Diablo.*

*SOURCE*










I doubt the project is Diablo IV, could be a second expansion for III.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

diablo 2 rework







(HD but same game play)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> diablo 2 rework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (HD but same game play)


More likely than Diablo IV but least likely than a second expansion for the third one. Also, if I am not wrong there is already an HD mod for Diablo II and its a pretty good one.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> More likely than Diablo IV but least likely than a second expansion for the third one. Also, if I am not wrong there is already an HD mod for Diablo II and its a pretty good one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Bad timing for season end for me... I'm going to be gone all next week. Not sure if I should try to get a good group clear, or a better solo wiz record. Floated around trying out different classes and definitely won't be able to rank as well as I did last season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes there's a mod that allows you to play at 1080P


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes there's a mod that allows you to play at 1080P


Those mods only increase the view area, making your char tiny.
The OpenGL mod is the one you want.

edit: yes I have been stalking you guys since forever.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Those mods only increase the view area, making your char tiny.
> The OpenGL mod is the one you want.
> 
> edit: yes I have been stalking you guys since forever.


Yeah the models in D2 can't scale, they are always the same number of pixels... so if you increase the resolution, everything gets smaller, and you see more.

Normal D2 res:




Increased D2 res:


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah the models in D2 can't scale, they are always the same number of pixels... so if you increase the resolution, everything gets smaller, and you see more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Normal D2 res:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased D2 res:






Can't check vids at work but I think this one shows it well.


----------



## HeavyUser

I miss D2 so much


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I miss D2 so much


We could start an ocn server


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> We could start an ocn server


Not an official one, since Blizzard doesn't allow private servers







.

We could always have a game night sometime though, and all get on the teamspeak then play some D2 on battlenet.


----------



## yahu

I never played D2, well not for more than 30min or less. I'm worried that if I started now I'd have an even tougher time getting back to D3.









As for the Art Director and speculation for what it could be for, I had seen some discussion regarding at least one more XPac for D3, if not two. At one point they were talking about another class for Dex, Int, and Str. I'm not sure if this was just peons talking and not coming directly from Blizzard, so I'm not sure if that all would happen, but it could be interesting.


----------



## HeavyUser

I would be down if others were, my only gripe is the MASSIVE amount of time it takes to get decent items....


----------



## yahu

^that's my biggest downside - I don't think I could sink a massive amount of time.


----------



## FlawleZ

D2 was and still is a fantastic game. But it doesn't change the fact the engine, graphics, and gameplay are all very dated. For me, it's difficult to sit down and hold focus and have genuine interest in something that feels like an 8 track player in the PC world.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

But I would love to play a Fishymancer again.

Corpse Explosion FTW.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> D2 was and still is a fantastic game. But it doesn't change the fact the engine, graphics, and gameplay are all very dated. For me, it's difficult to sit down and hold focus and have genuine interest in *something that feels like an 8 track player in the PC world*.


ah, ya killed your analogy! should have been something more like "...8 track player in the digital media world..."


----------



## Cryosis00

Anyone play D3 with a Gsync monitor? I quit playing the PC version over a month or 2 ago. Game ran fine on my monitor then. Hopped on over the weekend to mess around and the game ran terribly at every setting.

Gsync (red light) was on but the game was running as if Gsync wasn't enabled.

All other games I play work fine. So hard to play a game anymore without gsync enabled.

P.S. I have Gsync enabled globally in both fullscreen and window mode within Nvidia control panel.


----------



## yahu

1st world problems...

maybe this will help? Seem to be some blue posters working with the engineers, and some tips given, but looks like an open issue still.


----------



## HellJester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> At one point they were talking about another class for Dex, Int, and Str. I'm not sure if this was just peons talking and not coming directly from Blizzard, so I'm not sure if that all would happen, but it could be interesting.


Do you think they'd ever add a class whose main attribute is VIT? Of course as soon as I say that I start to think of all the reasons it wouldn't work but it would be interesting.


----------



## yahu

certainly someone you'd want in your 4p squad, I'd imagine!


----------



## HellJester

I'm just imagining them trying to balance items that can roll double VIT. Maybe make it so double VIT is only possible to roll if you are a member of that class. Also, maybe their resource spender uses health due to the potential for crazy high HP due to double VIT rolls on items. Dunno. Would make high level greater rifts interesting when you have to use your health to hurt enemies and they're all doing crazy amounts of damage.


----------



## Cybertox

*First Look - Season 4*


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> 1st world problems...
> 
> maybe this will help? Seem to be some blue posters working with the engineers, and some tips given, but looks like an open issue still.


Lol. Thanks. Just sucks when every other game runs flawless except D3.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Lol. Thanks. Just sucks when every other game runs flawless except D3.


hehe I agree. Just givin' ya a load.







Looks like the issue is D3 is locked @ 60fps. so running your g-sync @ 120 sounds like what people are doing.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^are you seriously going to play straight through starting weekend again? Glutton for punishment.


Noooooooooooooo


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellJester*
> 
> I'm just imagining them trying to balance items that can roll double VIT. Maybe make it so double VIT is only possible to roll if you are a member of that class. Also, maybe their resource spender uses health due to the potential for crazy high HP due to double VIT rolls on items. Dunno. Would make high level greater rifts interesting when you have to use your health to hurt enemies and they're all doing crazy amounts of damage.


I was thinking maybe damage scales to how low your health is? Would be interesting to try and get to that sweet spot to get max damage but also enough health to survive in GR's. Just ideas.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Noooooooooooooo?


Fixed


----------



## RW2112

Know I'll be playing pretty much straight through at S4 start. Soon as I get leveled will be available to help P lvl anyone who wants it...


----------



## yahu

I let my wife know I'll be fairly non-productive that weekend.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I let my wife know I'll be fairly non-productive that weekend.


Will she notice a difference? I know mine won't.


----------



## yahu

she'll notice the kids playing "Lord of the flies"


----------



## WBaS

It seems a lot of you play seasonal characters. Do you do this so that it feels like a fresh start to the game (i.e. you enjoy rerolling characters)? Or do you try to place well on the leaderboards?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> It seems a lot of you play seasonal characters. Do you do this so that it feels like a fresh start to the game (i.e. you enjoy rerolling characters)? Or do you try to place well on the leaderboards?


Seasons make more sense for both casual and dedicated players. Since it's a fresh start, casual players aren't behind thousands of hours compared to the guys who've been playing daily since RoS came out. Especially if you play decently for a month or so, then get bored and do something else until the next patch. You'll be "keeping up" for the time you play if you stick with seasons. For dedicated players, the season offers the seasonal items, a chance to go with a new class or build for the new patch, and a lot more competition then you will find in non season.


----------



## HeavyUser

^ This, seasons is what keep me coming back


----------



## FlawleZ

Just like Ladders are what kept things interesting in D2.


----------



## yahu

a little bit of both really - fresh start and ladder pushers. Some of the guys in here are pushing pretty high. For others it is really just to keep the game fresh/similar playing field like Crazy said.

I've mentioned I think I'd be happy with a bit more time between seasons but the more I think about it, the more I'd likely play for a day or two and then be done. I'm really questioning the need for NS toons at this point. I like Crazy's idea of having one "champion" who is retained in a special slot after each season. Likely based on how high you pushed, or maybe hours played.

I guess we'll see the journey thing and how that all works. I don't know specifics but I'm guessing it will be interesting to see and then I'll move on. I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## WBaS

From my casual perspective, it seems frustrating to lose all progress and have to start all over again. I guess that's why they give people the option. I was just curious what your reasons were.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> From my casual perspective, it seems frustrating to lose all progress and have to start all over again. I guess that's why they give people the option. I was just curious what your reasons were.


Most of your gear is useless with a new patch anyways. The only progress you really lose is paragon levels... And chances are you could pass them pretty quick in seasons.


----------



## yahu

^yep - and then your exp/loot are added back to your NS toon after season is over, if you wanted to continue with NS. If you hopped in with a good crew of us in the clan you'd be para 200 in seasons in a couple days of good playing. I think you (WBaS) said you're pretty casual so it might take a few extra days, but it won't take long. I don't recall what para level you are at now for a comparison.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm extremely late to the party but I'm assuming on the start of Season 4 the difficulties are a lot more saturated with players since they are starting at Level 1? I started a WD on Season 3. I'm sure it's a waste and I wont get have time to get to GR's but I'm trying to get back into the game.


----------



## cravinmild

I'm pretty excited for this new patch. I play on ps4 by I have a pc version as well. I'm thinking of doing seasons on pc (my pc toon is more than a year stale and not relevant) while casually playing my ps4 toon. I like the idea of a greasy start for the everyone. Like launch day where everyone is equal. I booted up my pc copy a few days ago and I'm still in the OCN clan so thanks for not kicking me while inactive. I would really like to join in on the clan games


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, I had a goal to get the last 3 levels it would take to get 700 in season 3, but that is not going to happen. Downloading the PTR so I have a feel for the patch. Going to get ahead of the curve for season 4.

Edit: reading the patch notes, looks like a metric ton of bounties ahead in the near future for season 4. Going to have to put together a bounty specific farm tactic


----------



## slickwilly

First thing I noticed in the PTR was the legendary crafting mats were back, I remember how frustrating it was to farm for those items


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS*
> 
> It seems a lot of you play seasonal characters. Do you do this so that it feels like a fresh start to the game (i.e. you enjoy rerolling characters)? Or do you try to place well on the leaderboards?


That's just where the vast majority of the clans seem to be.
If you want to play with the same people you gotta play seasons, otherwise you get stuck playing work random people every time.


----------



## HeavyUser

Any of you guys running SLI? It seems only one of my 980ti' get used during gameplay, it doesn't really matter since I'm hitting 60fps...I'm just curious why it does this. It uses the second card in my system as well instead of the card in the first slot....weird.

Edit: It's the same in SC2 as well


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Any of you guys running SLI? It seems only one of my 980ti' get used during gameplay, it doesn't really matter since I'm hitting 60fps...I'm just curious why it does this. It uses the second card in my system as well instead of the card in the first slot....weird.
> 
> Edit: It's the same in SC2 as well


Odd, I'll check this week


----------



## HeavyUser

In the nvidia control panel I have SLI rendering mode set to NVIDIA recommended.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Any of you guys running SLI? It seems only one of my 980ti' get used during gameplay, it doesn't really matter since I'm hitting 60fps...I'm just curious why it does this. It uses the second card in my system as well instead of the card in the first slot....weird.
> 
> Edit: It's the same in SC2 as well


Are you running borderless? WDDM will not utilize sli/xfire.

And really, do you need two to play? I got 980s and barely bring one card out of sleep.

Edit: and yeah, playing @ 4k too.


----------



## HeavyUser

No no, I'm not complaining as I definitely do not need two. I just found it strange that it only uses one even though other games use two, screen is set to fullscreen. Maybe it is because the game really only needs one card to push 60fps and I have sli set to Nvidia recommended?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> No no, I'm not complaining as I definitely do not need two. I just found it strange that it only uses one even though other games use two, screen is set to fullscreen. Maybe it is because the game really only needs one card to push 60fps and I have sli set to Nvidia recommended?


force SLI from NVCP?


----------



## HeavyUser

Yea that did it, guess Nvidia disables it since I don't need it.... smart little drivers.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> First thing I noticed in the PTR was the legendary crafting mats were back, I remember how frustrating it was to farm for those items


Those crafting mats are gained by simply running the bounties, each act yields one of the five types. No farming specific bosses for them.

Also when you do the bonus act you will receive double the crafting mats over doing a non bonus act.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> No no, I'm not complaining as I definitely do not need two. I just found it strange that it only uses one even though other games use two, screen is set to fullscreen. Maybe it is because the game really only needs one card to push 60fps and I have sli set to Nvidia recommended?


I have to unlock the framerate to get one of my 290's to spin it's fan audibly (and I play at 3440x1440). I don't think there's any way to get a 980ti to notice the workload at 60fps.


----------



## yahu

I forget what para I'm even at in S3. I might pull an all nighter this Thursday and do some much needed inventory. Maybe fire up PTR. We'll see if that actually pans out or I decide I can't make it past the login screen and do something else instead (last two times I stared at the "Play" button and never clicked it). That said, both Straight Outta Compton and The Man from U.N.C.L.E. come out tomorrow...hmm...

I got a brand new G602 for $30 from a guy I work with. I had one before but the jumpy-ness made me send it back. I'll have to give her another spin.


----------



## Woundingchaney

I haven't played the game since right after launch, I was considering getting back into the title. At this point do you guys feel as if it is worth my time to start a new toon or am I a bit late?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I haven't played the game since right after launch, I was considering getting back into the title. At this point do you guys feel as if it is worth my time to start a new toon or am I a bit late?


The game changed dramatically since its release, it has become much better in some aspects but its kind of boring concept still persists. However note that the biggest changes are only available to those who own the expansion (Reaper of Souls).


----------



## Wezzor

Hello guys!








I was wondering if any of you guys experiencing frame drops etc or is it just me?
In my opinion my rig is strong enough to run the game much smoother than it's doing now.


----------



## HeavyUser

I'll get a random slow down every now and then, Ive chucked it up to being normal as I have more than enough power to run it.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Never had any framerate issues. stock 2500k with a Titan Black.


----------



## yahu

@Heavy - that's what you get for *only* running one 980ti








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I haven't played the game since right after launch, I was considering getting back into the title. At this point do you guys feel as if it is worth my time to start a new toon or am I a bit late?


If you want to play I'd say either do a "test run" in season3 or PTR (I think you need RoS xpac for both?) or wait till season4 start. I suppose a good question to ask is why you stopped playing to begin with. The game is a much better experience now and much much more rewarding. There is no AH if that was a turn off and you get so many more legendary drops.

If you had issues mostly playing solo I'd suggest getting into the clan. I'm not sure how busy it is now but at S4 start it should be pretty packed.

If you don't have a dire need to start right away, try holding out for a sale on RoS in the next couple weeks. Ya never know.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

What's the easiest way to join the clan? Is there a specific person I should message?
TekTaco#1744


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Most of your gear is useless with a new patch anyways. The only progress you really lose is paragon levels... And chances are you could pass them pretty quick in seasons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yep - and then your exp/loot are added back to your NS toon after season is over, if you wanted to continue with NS. If you hopped in with a good crew of us in the clan you'd be para 200 in seasons in a couple days of good playing. I think you (WBaS) said you're pretty casual so it might take a few extra days, but it won't take long. I don't recall what para level you are at now for a comparison.


I only play video games on average, about 14 hours a week. When I started the game a couple days ago, all my characters were paragon level 44. However, since it had been so long since I last played, I decided to start a new character (crusader). He's around level 20 I think. I figured I'd go through the whole story (now with expansion) at my own pace solo, then probably look at my old characters again and probably joining a clan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That's just where the vast majority of the clans seem to be.
> If you want to play with the same people you gotta play seasons, otherwise you get stuck playing work random people every time.


I definitely prefer a social gaming environment, so I plan on finding a clan that uses VOIP. I find that chatting/playing with others helps to keep it interesting.

Ultimately, it sounds like whether I play seasons or not, I will be left behind. But at least with seasons there will be a constant group to play with. So if I don't have anything to lose, I might consider starting a seasonal character. Isn't the season only about a month long? I'm afraid that I won't get to experience the story and get a character to a reasonable level in that timeframe.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## ondoy

i miss the auction house...


----------



## HeavyUser

ew


----------



## Cybertox

A viewer bought that burger from Kripparian on purpose just to troll him.


----------



## ddx

Cant wait for season 4! Hammerdin is finally viable for GRs.

How does one get an invite to the OCN clan? I've been PM'ing officers, but no luck so far.

Frozentreat#1721


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> What's the easiest way to join the clan? Is there a specific person I should message?
> TekTaco#1744


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ddx*
> 
> Cant wait for season 4! Hammerdin is finally viable for GRs.
> 
> How does one get an invite to the OCN clan? I've been PM'ing officers, but no luck so far.
> 
> Frozentreat#1721


For both of you (and any others) - follow the instructions from the first post in this thread, if you haven't already. Sainesk is the one that holds the powah but I honestly don't know how often he logs into the game at this point. BTW - I think the post count is noted as 100 but it is possible to get in sooner, just ask.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> i miss the auction house...


I think if Diablo 3 was a better game on launch, with a ton more weapon variety and range of stats and builds, it could have worked really well potentially. I actually don't think the auction house was the worst thing ever, I would even say they could have had separate ladders for no AH characters.


----------



## lemans81

I think my goal this season will be to level up, earn all the rewards, hold a top 1000 spot and quit before doom can say he isn't happy with this season but is coming back some day.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

wouldnt mind starting seasons my d3 acc is IXcrispyXI#1479


----------



## Robin Nio

Started playing on my wiz and got this source, is it good rolled?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yahu

someone will eventually answer that knows wiz better than me but your most direct answer in-game is the ol' shift+L combo.


----------



## Mikecdm

That orb gots just about everything. For high gr group play, extra arcan as 2ndary helps with star pact and vitality is useless. 8% elite damage is better. For solo aether walker build, its good.


----------



## Robin Nio

Thanks for the input guys.







thought it had decent rolls but wasn't sure.


----------



## Cybertox

Dat Crusader set.


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## yahu

^har har


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Crusader set.


Don't show to much about the sets, should had some text with some info on 2, 4 and 6 set effects.


----------



## yahu

the info is in the notes. This was just a teaser to show them in action, and to get Heavy some "flogging" material.


----------



## Six-Strings

When is the patch coming out and when's the season to start?


----------



## A.D.D.

Taken from the diablo 3 site. here

Season 3 will be ending at the following dates and times for each region:
North America: Sunday, August 23 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
Europe: Sunday, August 23 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Sunday, August 23 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 4 will be starting shortly after at the following dates and times for each region:
North America: Friday, August 28 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
Europe: Friday, August 28 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Friday, August 28 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


----------



## yahu

patch likely hits 8/25 (after S3/before S4) assuming they don't run into any last minute issues. I want to say one of the past big patches either slipped by a bit or was quickly patched afterward due to some issues that were exposed (I believe the latter).


----------



## Cybertox

I am going to play Season 4, skipped two seasons because got really bored towards the end of season 1, hopefully the upcoming changes and additions in content changed the game for the good. But I still expect the game to be quite repetitive. Most probably gonna end up rolling a new Demon Hunter (Unhallowed Essence) or a Crusader (Seeker Of The Light). Anyone here playing on EU servers?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am going to play Season 4, skipped two seasons because got really bored towards the end of season 1, hopefully the upcoming changes and additions in content changed the game for the good. But I still expect the game to be quite repetitive. Most probably gonna end up rolling a new Demon Hunter (Unhallowed Essence) or a Crusader (Seeker Of The Light). Anyone here playing on EU servers?


Well by nature D3 is a hack and slash, it is and always was repetitive by the very nature of the game type. Season 3 was the best yet hands down, looks like Season 4 will only build on that.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well by nature D3 is a hack and slash, it is and always was repetitive by the very nature of the game type. Season 3 was the best yet hands down, looks like Season 4 will only build on that.


That is same as saying that Need For Speed is repetitive because its a racing game, StarCraft II is repetitive because its an RTS and so on. The genre does not define the repetitiveness of a game.


----------



## yahu

@Flawlez - man speaks the troof. As far as hack-n-slash with ladders go, it really means there will be a grind, which is by definition repetitive. There is only so much you can do to grind, which Blizz is trying to fix. They've definitely gotten better and hopefully they shorten the Seasons to help keep things fresh.

*edit - @Cybertox - how is it for you playing on the US servers? I know that a couple guys in Korea and AUS play with us on US. I think China and Vietnam too. We do have a good group at season start and if they shorten seasons there is a good chance people would stick around.

One thing that definitely keeps the game fresh is playing with others. If you don't have that the grind becomes much less fun, and is why I quit in S3 and am having a hard time getting back online.


----------



## criznit

Looks like I will be back too. This school term is extremely easy so I will have time at night to play.


----------



## The LAN Man

I should be playing again around mid to late September and I won't be playing through Korea lag anymore thank goodness


----------



## Wezzor

Which class do you guys think will be really strong in 2.3?


----------



## yahu

folks that are in PTR should be able to tell you where the leaderboards stand. I'd imagine DH and Wiz will still be strong. What have you played in the past?


----------



## HeavyUser

I think DH and Barb were top? Going based off what Crazy said awhile back.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> folks that are in PTR should be able to tell you where the leaderboards stand. I'd imagine DH and Wiz will still be strong. What have you played in the past?


Well, I haven't really played anything in the past.







I created this wizard like 3 weeks ago http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Wezzor-2399/hero/63254455 and that's pretty much everything I have played.
My gf was thinking about making a witch doctor as her seasonal hero once season 4 comes out. I was actually thinking about trying out demon hunter. But I really doubt that's a good combo or is it?


----------



## yahu

in the past it was pretty much king. It doesn't sound like that will be a winning combo anymore though. I'm not sure which toon handles crowd control best now. I suppose I should do some research.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> in the past it was pretty much king. It doesn't sound like that will be a winning combo anymore though. I'm not sure which toon handles crowd control best now. I suppose I should do some research.


I see.








What combo would you recommend that is fun but at the same time strong?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Flawlez - man speaks the troof. As far as hack-n-slash with ladders go, it really means there will be a grind, which is by definition repetitive. There is only so much you can do to grind, which Blizz is trying to fix. They've definitely gotten better and hopefully they shorten the Seasons to help keep things fresh.
> 
> *edit - @Cybertox - how is it for you playing on the US servers? I know that a couple guys in Korea and AUS play with us on US. I think China and Vietnam too. We do have a good group at season start and if they shorten seasons there is a good chance people would stick around.
> 
> One thing that definitely keeps the game fresh is playing with others. If you don't have that the grind becomes much less fun, and is why I quit in S3 and am having a hard time getting back online.


I dont really feel like playing on NA servers due to delay lag, difference in time zones etc. Its kind of sad that there are no European guys on here, all of my friends quit Diablo, they are all playing either SCII, Hearthstone or Heroes Of The Storm. Also, how can you guys watch Moldran? He makes me cringe, he is so nerdy, guy looks like a zombie who never leaves his basement.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What combo would you recommend that is fun but at the same time strong?


unfortunately I don't with the new changes. Maybe DH + Barb? Barb currently farms really quickly with the Whirlwind build since it is primary movement/dmg all in one. I'd imagine DH with Nat set does too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont really feel like playing on NA servers due to delay lag, difference in time zones etc. Its kind of sad that there are no European guys on here, all of my friends quit Diablo, they are all playing either SCII, Hearthstone or Heroes Of The Storm. Also, how can you guys watch Moldran? He makes me cringe, he is so nerdy, guy looks like a zombie who never leaves his basement.


I think that's one of Doom's go-to bonerrito's. That's too bad you don't have a good group to play with on EU servers. I only know of a few that have ever mentioned it in the past, and you were probably one of them.


----------



## RW2112

DH seems to be pretty strong in PTR barring any last minute nerfs.

I'll be playing on the Americas server, usually find me on between 1PM CT till about 6:30 PM CT, then back on around 10:30PM CT til 4AM CT most days.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*


This is me... so me... I can't even...


----------



## HeavyUser

lol same here, that's why I love seasons


----------



## Kreuzer

For people that don't know why the cube is named Kanai's Cube. Rest in peace Kevin Kanai Griffith.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> For people that don't know why the cube is named Kanai's Cube. Rest in peace Kevin Kanai Griffith.


I watched that the other day, nice touch by blizzard. Tasker and Theo has a story behind it aswell. They're very good at these sort of things.

Anyway I was going to stop at 700 until the patch but I've been farming Death Breath non stop, gotten my paragon up to 722 now. I've also had 1 terribly rolled ancient Serpent Sparker drop and 2 ancient Aethers drop. One of them has 3229 damage.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> I watched that the other day, nice touch by blizzard. Tasker and Theo has a story behind it aswell. They're very good at these sort of things.
> 
> Anyway I was going to stop at 700 until the patch but I've been farming Death Breath non stop, gotten my paragon up to 722 now. I've also had 1 terribly rolled ancient Serpent Sparker drop and 2 ancient Aethers drop. One of them has 3229 damage.


I have been farming keys from Keywardens, so far 120 of each.

As paragon news the highest at the moment is Vajet with paragon 2096.

For item's roll, the Kanai's cube will solve your problems soon.

Tasker and Theo ↴


----------



## yahu

I knew about Kanai but not TnT. That is a nice touch by Blizz.

I really tried to get on this weekend but didn't. I'm seriously running out of time to clean up my horrible stash/mules. We have some family shindig going on next weekend so I'm proper fooked there. I did watch some videos/read some of the various patch updates for WD. Seems like a lot of gloss over regarding z-doc at least from the vids I was watching. Either they weren't big on that play style to begin with (leaning more toward dps, which is probably true) or they clearly knew this was a long time coming (which it was) and are just living with it. I suppose I might have also missed earlier videos when 2.3.0 first hit PTR and the changes to crowd control started, so I missed the *****ing entirely.









I did see something about a 4P barb group clearing in the 70's, but I didn't have time to watch and don't even know if that is old news and complete weaksauce already. I am looking forward to running with the Helltooth set, which looks much better than the new WD set, and opens up a lot of options for builds including zombie charger, grin reaper mask, etc.


----------



## yahu

started trying to look into builds when I have time - which hasn't been much lately. Now that crowd control has been kicked in tha nutz, it looks like the new hawtness for support in group play is a group tank with pull. I watched a barb that was easily tanky alone but also added group buffs to toughness and also dodge. 2P with an EP monk cleared a 72 with 2min remaining. The guy didn't even have ancient BT gear cause he was plenty tanky enough - I think he said his toughness (not the sole indicator of course) got to around 1billion when fully buffed out.

I'm not sure of the changes to 'sader but I'd imagine you would want group buffs to toughness combined with buffs to dmg as a possible best of both worlds. The pull is obviously strong in that one if the toughness group buff is there.


----------



## soulwrath

well.. i have not played in ages... guess I am coming back.. THE CUBE!


----------



## HeavyUser

I am so excited that I can finally be useful in 4p High GRs!!!


----------



## yahu

I know...gah...I might start as barb for the first time evar (I'm sure a lot will; or monk). saw 3 x monk run behind support barb as an exp run on a GR67. Guy gained like 9 levels in the 600's I think? (granted, there is an exp boost going on, or there was at that time)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I know...gah...I might start as barb for the first time evar (I'm sure a lot will; or monk). saw 3 x monk run behind support barb as an exp run on a GR67. Guy gained like 9 levels in the 600's I think? (granted, there is an exp boost going on, or there was at that time)


Well, you are going to level pretty damn quick at only p600. If it takes me an hour to get a level, it takes the P600 guy 4 mins xD. I'm just over p1000, which is really low for playing regularly. I'd be 1200 if I did speeds, and ran XP gear. I find those too boring though, makes me fall asleep.

I think I'm going to go monk for groups, wizard for solo next season. Never know for sure until it starts and I'm looking at the character screen though.


----------



## yahu

8-9 levels in one GR (less than 15 mind you as the it was titled "speed run" or something like that) at mid-600's is still pretty gd fast...especially whut fer us common folk.


----------



## Kreuzer

I heard doing bounties at Torment X will be the new thing. Who knows ...

Anyways Season 3 is ending Sunday, August 23 and Season 4 starts Friday, August 28. Patch 2.3 release date is Tuesday, August 25?


----------



## yahu

^I think that is how you stockpile mats for sure. patches usually release Tuesdays, so the 25th should be it.


----------



## Kreuzer

Saw someone rock this pennant and portrait border today, I thought you could only get it once season 4 starts but it could be a glitch.



Play Diablo III and Reap the Benefits in the Nexus


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Saw someone rock this pennant and portrait border today, I thought you could only get it once season 4 starts but it could be a glitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Play Diablo III and Reap the Benefits in the Nexus


Quote:


> Also coming soon, PC and Mac Diablo III players who reach level 12 in Heroes of the Storm will be rewarded with a pennant and unique portrait border.


----------



## yahu

I was just reading that today, wondering how long it might take me to get to lvl12. That's a pretty cool portrait and pennant and I do like how blizz does the cross-platform love.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was just reading that today, wondering how long it might take me to get to lvl12. That's a pretty cool portrait and pennant and I do like how blizz does the cross-platform love.


Lv 12 is easy (been at 40 forever here - the max level, you can only really work on your ranked play level after), just make sure to play a few practice/vs AI games (also gives xp towards player lv 12 just a little less) to at least get to know the skills of the hero you will play and avoid annoying people by jumping straight into PvP with no experience (usually leading to blaming you for the loss/a lot of bad mouthing pointing out what someone thinks are mistakes causing the whole team to play worse or throw the game).


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was just reading that today, wondering how long it might take me to get to lvl12. That's a pretty cool portrait and pennant and I do like how blizz does the cross-platform love.


No love for pre-purchasing Legacy of the void for Diablo 3


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Lv 12 is easy (been at 40 forever here - the max level, you can only really work on your ranked play level after), just make sure to play a few practice/vs AI games (also gives xp towards player lv 12 just a little less) to at least get to know the skills of the hero you will play and avoid annoying people by jumping straight into PvP with no experience (usually leading to blaming you for the loss/a lot of bad mouthing pointing out what someone thinks are mistakes causing the whole team to play worse or throw the game).


I've played probably on the order of minutes of any moba-type game, except maybe DoTA following Warcraft3. If there is blame to be had I'm sure it would be mine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> No love for pre-purchasing Legacy of the void for Diablo 3


There is, but I think you have to get the upper-version of the game (special edition, or whatever it is called).


----------



## redxmaverick

I stopped playing D3 a month after it released. I decided to try it again with the new expansion. I'm actually enjoying my experience the second time around. I had a Wizard in vanilla but decided to reroll a new class. I love the new Crusader class.


----------



## yahu

^going from a casting-type class like a Wizard into a "in-yo-face" melee lass like Crusader is a lot of fun! I played mostly WD and some Wizard till the end of S2 when I tried Barb for the first time, at least significant playtime. I had played some of all the classes before, but didn't really spend time on much more than WD and Wizard.

Of course, it doesn't hurt that the game in general is much better and more rewarding than it was back when you played last.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone close to me want to go to blizzcon with me?
I can get a free ticket for plus one


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Heavy so Happy


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone close to me want to go to blizzcon with me?
> I can get a free ticket for plus one


damn, that'd be cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wait, when did Alkaizer start playing a barb???


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> damn, that'd be cool.
> wait, when did Alkaizer start playing a barb???


Since D3 was released.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone close to me want to go to blizzcon with me?
> I can get a free ticket for plus one


First the other....now you come to find your plus one among the dude of D. Man....you are writing your own roast.

Now announcing the Unofficial D3 clans unofficial roast of JTHM. Coming to a teamspeak near you...when the frickin season start.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> First the other....now you come to find your plus one among the dude of D. Man....you are writing your own roast.
> 
> Now announcing the Unofficial D3 clans unofficial roast of JTHM. Coming to a teamspeak near you...when the frickin season start.


The offer stands, just need a ride plus a room, oh wait, that sounds like a date


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> First the other....now you come to find your plus one among the dude of D. Man....you are writing your own roast.
> 
> Now announcing the Unofficial D3 clans unofficial roast of JTHM. Coming to a teamspeak near you...when the frickin season start.
> 
> 
> 
> The offer stands, just need a ride plus a room, oh wait, that sounds like a date
Click to expand...

I won't be your show pony.


----------



## yahu

^he don't want ya fer show, he wants ya fer stud'n!


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Anyone close to me want to go to blizzcon with me?
> I can get a free ticket for plus one


40/m/outside your window.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 40/m/outside your window.


You'd drive that far?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> 40/m/outside your window.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was just reading that today, wondering how long it might take me to get to lvl12. That's a pretty cool portrait and pennant and I do like how blizz does the cross-platform love.


It took me 2 days to level 12 and I was taking my time, I'm pretty sure you can do it in 1 day.


----------



## yahu

^thx for the info. I assume I have to buy the game to reach lvl12? I know extremely little about HotS


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^thx for the info. I assume I have to buy the game to reach lvl12? I know extremely little about HotS


Its free.


----------



## yahu

lol, cool. I told ya'll I knew almost nothing about it.







I thought it was one of those "free to a point" type games, but I suppose the moba model definitely works where you pay for the characters. I'll have to fire it up and try it out.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lol, cool. I told ya'll I knew almost nothing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was one of those "free to a point" type games, but I suppose the moba model definitely works where you pay for the characters. I'll have to fire it up and try it out.


Everything except some skins can be acquired without having to spend any real money.


----------



## Kreuzer

BlizzCon® 2015 Virtual Ticket


----------



## yahu

^well that is pretty lame. While the pet is kind of cool I think pets can be a little "in the way" in actual gameplay and I usually disable them over time. Last year they had that wicked actual furnace looking weapon, the Rakanoth-like hand swords fist weapons, etc. which were pretty cool. I think the stuff coming from StarCraft II deluxe are pretty weak this time around too.


----------



## Kreuzer

Do I hear patch?

Scheduled Maintenance - 8/25/2015


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Do I hear patch?
> 
> ]


Yep, season ends sunday, patch comes Tuesday, next season starts Friday.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was just reading that today, wondering how long it might take me to get to lvl12. That's a pretty cool portrait and pennant and I do like how blizz does the cross-platform love.
> 
> 
> 
> Lv 12 is easy (been at 40 forever here - the max level, you can only really work on your ranked play level after), just make sure to play a few practice/vs AI games (also gives xp towards player lv 12 just a little less) to at least get to know the skills of the hero you will play and avoid annoying people by jumping straight into PvP with no experience (usually leading to blaming you for the loss/a lot of bad mouthing pointing out what someone thinks are mistakes causing the whole team to play worse or throw the game).
Click to expand...

Oh you mean pretty much the same old poo found in every pvp game under blizz?


----------



## yahu

I installed HotS, watched some tutorial on how to best level, and then didn't play. I did get on D3 last night for the first time in over a month, mostly to clear out my stash of anything I don't want mailed; I have several hundred trial keys...I wish I could stack those higher than 100. I left them in stash and will most likely delete most of them (I know they convert to the generic GR key but I likely won't use more than a few if any on NS.

I also blew about 1billion turning all my gems into Imperial to minimize that crossover. Again, they will likely never be used and my big gems will just keep stacking from season to season. That would be sweet if they rigged up some way to combine legendary gems lvls in NS since those just keep stacking too (I slowly toss older one away).

Thx to Crazy for trying to get me into an MP game for some records. My stash is such a mess and I still have very low desire to grind out high GR atm. I cleaned up as much as I could pre-season end, killed off two mules, and then next week I can combine/kill more toons, and then I'll be ready!







I'm not quite pumped up yet, so hopefully I get there next week.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I installed HotS, watched some tutorial on how to best level, and then didn't play. I did get on D3 last night for the first time in over a month, mostly to clear out my stash of anything I don't want mailed; I have several hundred trial keys...I wish I could stack those higher than 100. I left them in stash and will most likely delete most of them (I know they convert to the generic GR key but I likely won't use more than a few if any on NS.
> 
> I also blew about 1billion turning all my gems into Imperial to minimize that crossover. Again, they will likely never be used and my big gems will just keep stacking from season to season. That would be sweet if they rigged up some way to combine legendary gems lvls in NS since those just keep stacking too (I slowly toss older one away).
> 
> Thx to Crazy for trying to get me into an MP game for some records. My stash is such a mess and I still have very low desire to grind out high GR atm. I cleaned up as much as I could pre-season end, killed off two mules, and then next week I can combine/kill more toons, and then I'll be ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite pumped up yet, so hopefully I get there next week.


Get to level 10 you unlock 7 Day Stimpack (Double experience and gold for 7 days for free).

As for Diablo 3 I just gear all my chars the best then salvage everything on my stash that it's not ancient.

12 hours left for the season 3 ending and back online.

Maintain starts - 5:00 PM Sunday, Pacific Time (PT) is 8:00 PM Sunday, in New York, NY
Maintain ends - 9:00 PM Sunday, Pacific Time (PT) is 12:00 AM Monday, in New York, NY


----------



## DoomDash

fr0sty, WD is good come back!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> ...
> 
> As for Diablo 3 I just gear all my chars the best then salvage everything on my stash that it's not ancient.
> 
> ...


I collect ancient gear for other classes I have in NS such as DH, monk, etc. so now that S3 is done, I can combine and kill more. I definitely do keep a relatively high bar that will only go up as I play NS less and less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> fr0sty, WD is good come back!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's great to read about WD! I hadn't really seen much before this showing they'd be up there with barb and monk. I think that settles this in my mind that I'll stay with my home-ay for season start.


----------



## Six-Strings

How exactly does taking legendary effects from an item work?

As I understand it, you 'dismantle' the item and then you unlock its legendary effect as a passive for the character you dismantled the item with?


----------



## lemans81

I am guessing the 25 minutes or so I played on the ptr are not going to make me ready for the new season....lol.....


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> How exactly does taking legendary effects from an item work?
> 
> As I understand it, you 'dismantle' the item and then you unlock its legendary effect as a passive for the character you dismantled the item with?


Yes (though I think it is unlocked for all characters playing the same mode meaning for all your seasons *or* seasons hc *or* normal *or* hc characters), and it automatically gives the maximum possible roll for that legendary affix when you equip the passive:

Quote:


> One of the first, most frequent powers you'll utilize is the ability to extract a Legendary power from an item. This will add the power to your collection list, a comprehensive history detailing the vast amount of powers you've amassed. This also allows your hero to equip a Legendary power without having the item equipped, clearing up your stash of all those items you've been keeping "just in case." You'll be able to equip one power each from three categories:
> 
> Weapons
> Includes all main hand and off-hand items, including Shields, Mojos, Quivers, and the like
> Armor
> Virtually everything else; Hands, Legs, Feet, Chest, Belt, Wrists, Shoulders, and Head
> Jewelry
> Rings and Amulets
> 
> Characters may only equip powers from items that their class can normally equip. Powers are also extracted at their most potent value, making it a tough decision between equipping a well-rolled item or melting it down to utilize a maximized power. Powers can be extracted from any level Legendary. Finally, don't worry if you get tired of a particular ability-you'll be able to swap freely between the powers you've collected at any time by visiting Kanai's Cube.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> How exactly does taking legendary effects from an item work?
> 
> As I understand it, you 'dismantle' the item and then you unlock its legendary effect as a passive for the character you dismantled the item with?


I'd suggest looking at a video, just so you can see how it works/what it looks like before playing. It seems pretty straight forward. Knowing my luck, the first smk will be some gg ancient that I won't want to throw into the cube. 1st world problems...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am guessing the 25 minutes or so I played on the ptr are not going to make me ready for the new season....lol.....


that's 25min more than me, so I think you'll be able to figger it out.









*edit - I just hope I can get out of this current D3 funk I'm in (where I want to do anything...everything more than fire up D3) and commit to some playtime.


----------



## lemans81

My weekend of defilement has been approved. The downside is I am too broke to buy all the caffeine and junk food I had to sustain me. Looks like DL and stealth are back in the US so they probably won't be on.


----------



## Kreuzer

Season 3 and maintenance has ended an hour ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> How exactly does taking legendary effects from an item work?
> 
> As I understand it, you 'dismantle' the item and then you unlock its legendary effect as a passive for the character you dismantled the item with?


Check these videos.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> How exactly does taking legendary effects from an item work?
> 
> As I understand it, you 'dismantle' the item and then you unlock its legendary effect as a passive for the character you dismantled the item with?


Using the cube you extract the orange power from the leg, consuming the leg in the process. The power extracted is set to it's maximum effectiveness so using a poorly rolled leg will yield a max rolled power.

Extracted powers can only be used by a class that can normally equip said item - no furnace elite dmg for Demon Hunters!

Only 1 weapon, 1 armor and 1 jewelry usable at a time in the cube slots.

Powers only need to be extracted once for use by all toons in a given mode - NS SC, NS HC, S SC and S HC


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Season 3 and maintenance has ended an hour ago.
> Check these videos.


There isn't any maintenance until tomorrow, and season ended over 17 hours before your post







.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Might have to "work from home" this Friday...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My weekend of defilement has been approved. The downside is I am too broke to buy all the caffeine and junk food I had to sustain me. Looks like DL and stealth are back in the US so they probably won't be on.


Hells yes! I think I'm starting to feel a tingle in the cockles, possibly the sub-cockle region. I already let the wapce know this was coming, so hopefully nothing gets in the way. I'll start stacking quad-coffees with quad chasers now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There isn't any maintenance until tomorrow, and season ended over 17 hours before your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was wondering what happened here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Might have to "work from home" this Friday...


I kind of got screwed at S3 kickoff - work took longer than expected and by the time I got home everyone already buddied up. DL and I were on our own, and weren't part of any cool kids clubs for about a day. I think I'll "WFH" the latter half of the day to ensure I don't miss the start this time.









BTW - for those of you that aren't in the clan but would like to be, make sure you follow the instructions from the original post of this thread. If you don't meet the requirements, try to get in regardless just to see if you are allowed in with the upcoming season about to start.


----------



## RW2112

Looking forward to the upcoming season myself. I'd better get to stocking up on the Mt. Dew!


----------



## Mikecdm

Going to try and enjoy the week off.


----------



## yahu

^are you sure that is allowed? isn't that what got DL booted?









If I only knew your address lemans, I'd send you a care pkg of Mt Dew! C.O.D. of course - that shizz gets heavy!


----------



## Cryosis00

I will be "working from home" as well on Friday. After the seven sided strike nerf to Monks I will roll a Barb in S4 instead.


----------



## Crazy9000

My plan is to get a large fried rice from the best Chinese place in town, then as the night goes on, taste it progress into fried rice from the cheapest place in town as it sits on my desk.


----------



## inedenimadam

so seasons is over? I totally forgot to mule my items







That is going to be such a mess. I wonder what happens to items that I simply ignore and never get out of the mail?

I almost don't want to DH again...but I don't know any other class. Maybe barb this time around...I dunno.


----------



## HeavyUser

Nooooo you want DH I want Barb


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There isn't any maintenance until tomorrow, and season ended over 17 hours before your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha that was typo, I have no idea how it got pasted there.

Yesterday's maintenance was about an hour, tonight's maintenance who knows. It will start at 8pm then finish by 12am (eastern time) ?

"Playing Diablo with someone way better than me"


----------



## HeavyUser

^ LOOL


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> so seasons is over? I totally forgot to mule my items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to be such a mess. I wonder what happens to items that I simply ignore and never get out of the mail?
> 
> I almost don't want to DH again...but I don't know any other class. Maybe barb this time around...I dunno.


Items that are in your Seasonal stash will be sent through the in-game mail system to your non-Seasonal heroes. These items can be claimed by any non-Seasonal hero for up to 30 days from the time you first log in after the Season ends. To access these items, enter a game and hit the Mail icon located in the lower-left corner of your screen to open up your inbox.

I'm going for the new sets.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be in Texas but my computer won't be there till later next month so I won't be on for a minute


----------



## yahu

^leechin' bastid...









@ Eden - you can either ignore them for a month or you can opt to delete them (which I'll likely do to some stuff I purposely left in stash).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> "Playing Diablo with someone way better than me"


I think this is how OC'ing Noob felt last night when we ran a few grifts about an hour after season ended and got him a (very temporary) rank 13 3 player.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll run a leach gear sader to catch up =P naweh I'll probably run DH forever it's kinda my class


----------



## RW2112

I'll be running a DH again, it's the only one that fits my playstyle.

When claiming your items from the in game mail be sure not to claim all. Doing that will fill the toon's inventory and then wipe the overflow. It may take a few trips to the stash to get it all but least won't lose anything you consider important.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I'll be running a DH again, it's the only one that fits my playstyle.
> 
> When claiming your items from the in game mail be sure not to claim all. Doing that will fill the toon's inventory and then wipe the overflow. It may take a few trips to the stash to get it all but least won't lose anything you consider important.


Yeah it's a bug, people has been reporting since yesterday. I believe you can request to roll back your account (1-2 weeks) but I heard you can only request 3 times only in the account's life period so use it smart.


----------



## Dannyboy3210

I am looking forwards to this... I am setting up a lan party of close by friends to get together Friday after we all finish work and set up maybe 2 groups to race to 70... Oh The Horror, The Horror. (The Horror was my favourite named item... Double link that for days.)


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I probably wont be on enough to race to 70. I'll have a nice chunk of the day Friday (at work) to play or if I call off i can get a solid 8 hours in before I have to go back to parenthood.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> so seasons is over? I totally forgot to mule my items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is going to be such a mess. I wonder what happens to items that I simply ignore and never get out of the mail?
> 
> I almost don't want to DH again...but I don't know any other class. Maybe barb this time around...I dunno.


I believe they disappear after thirty days, from the end of the season.
Honestly though, I don't know why I keep my items from previous seasons, since I only play seasons anyway


----------



## Kreuzer

6 hours to level 70.


----------



## RW2112

I'd just like to carry 2 items from non season into seasonal.... my lvl 55 gem of ease and my ancient calamity...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think this is how OC'ing Noob felt last night when we ran a few grifts about an hour after season ended and got him a (very temporary) rank 13 3 player.


Lol yeah I saw him on and I did a double take...maybe we can try for higher tonight crazy. Still knocking my dust off my Sader skills...whatever little I had. ?


----------



## yahu

@JT - especially since Blizzard gives so little downtime between seasons to really make it worthwhile to play NS. I gotta try and get in there tonight and clean house!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @JT - especially since Blizzard gives so little downtime between seasons to really make it worthwhile to play NS. I gotta try and get in there tonight and clean house!


I think I might just let my items from this last one go, sure it will suck to do that, but I really can't see myself doing non season anytime soon.
I think it would be cool if they would let you choose one single item to carry over one time only.


----------



## yahu

I still like Crazy's idea - you get one champion slot per season, such as your highest solo GR toon, and everything stays on that toon specifically.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^are you sure that is allowed? isn't that what got DL booted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I only knew your address lemans, I'd send you a care pkg of Mt Dew! C.O.D. of course - that shizz gets heavy!


I should be fine, met all end season requirements. DL was away for a while though. 4-5 days shouldn't hurt. Most likely I'll test stuff out once patch goes live.


----------



## Zepher

I hope to be playing with you guys this upcoming season. Patch 2.3 looks pretty interesting.


----------



## yahu

^start posting around various threads and get that count up!









I was just kidding, Wu. I figgered DNA wouldn't be that harsh between seasons.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> I hope to be playing with you guys this upcoming season. Patch 2.3 looks pretty interesting.


Good to see ya out here Zeph!









Zepher is one of my buds from HOCP. Spent many an hour teaming up this past season...


----------



## Cybertox

Gonna come back for Season 4 , thats for sure. Havent played Diablo since Season 1. Not sure which class though. Definitely going to grind after one of the new sets. Unhallowed Essence seems to be quite interesting.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Gonna come back for Season 4 , thats for sure. Havent played Diablo since Season 1. Not sure which class though. Definitely going to grind after one of the new sets. Unhallowed Essence seems to be quite interesting.


UE is a nice strong set,


Larger images,
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/D3-2billion-damage.jpg
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/D3-RG59-2-trillion.jpg


----------



## IXcrispyXI

what how do you manage a 2billion crit


----------



## Zepher

UE set with Focus/Restraint Rings and 81 Discipline
this is my battlenet, but I have my speed gems (Wreath of Lightning and Boon of Hoarder), Krems Belt, and speed bracer on, gives me 180% movement speed when all 4 are active, makes clearing Rifts and bounties much faster.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zepher-1253/hero/60731185

Normally I run Bane of Powerful, Bane of the Trapped, and Zei's gems, Nemesis Bracer, and the Witching Hour belt..

this screen cap was a month later, but still has the same gear minus the belt and bane of trapped gem,
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/d3-current-stats.jpg

I took this cap just now,
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/d3-stats-UE-Alizee.jpg

I don't have any video, just screenshots I took while I was playing,
so I made this just now from the screenshots,




Crap, A frame was out of sequence.


----------



## Kreuzer

Is there an OCN clan? or list of battletags? Mine is Kreuzer#1675.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Kreuzer-1675/hero/21750688


----------



## lemans81

Look at the first post of the thread, all the info you want is there.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> what how do you manage a 2billion crit


Nats DH crits well over 20 billion, and wizard could do much more with a star pact.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll be extremely late to the party but I plan on running a barb and shooting for the Wastes set with a bit of IK. It's old but I've never been able to get it so hopefully this season I can.


----------



## yahu

^that build should still be plenty strong this season. Waste only came out last patch so not too old.









I'm going to start WD cause I enjoy punching myself in the nuts, but I had a lot of fun with barb last season so I likely won't wait as long, especially if they work well as a group tank-buff-type toon.


----------



## iTurn

2.3 is live for XB1!


----------



## yahu

^nice! Should be about ready for PC I think? Was it 9A start communicated?

BTW - I just read you can only upgrade legendary gems if you beat the GR timer? That seems like it will promote GR quitting if you are too close - as in, why waste 15min to find out you might get screwed.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice! Should be about ready for PC I think? Was it 9A start communicated?
> 
> BTW - I just read you can only upgrade legendary gems if you beat the GR timer? That seems like it will promote GR quitting if you are too close - as in, why waste 15min to find out you might get screwed.


I'm okay with it since you can choose a GR you know you can complete easily to try and level gems. I know it gets a tad more annoying when your doing the really high gems but I'd imagine the lower % way more often will outweigh the higher precentage way less.


----------



## yahu

^lol, I don't think I have enough coffee to understand your last sentence. One thing that is nice is there will be no question of "should we just tough it out to level gems?" The fact that you can't struggle through a known tougher GR to have that better roll chance sucks, though. Overall I'm not a big fan of GR hunting though. I literally have hundreds of GR trial keys from S3 that I left in my stash and I might just delete a bunch if I can't stack more than 100 at a time (they are nigh useless to me in NS).


----------



## Kreuzer

It went from 9:00 PDT to 11:00 PDT .....


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol, I don't think I have enough coffee to understand your last sentence. One thing that is nice is there will be no question of "should we just tough it out to level gems?" The fact that you can't struggle through a known tougher GR to have that better roll chance sucks, though. Overall I'm not a big fan of GR hunting though. I literally have hundreds of GR trial keys from S3 that I left in my stash and I might just delete a bunch if I can't stack more than 100 at a time (they are nigh useless to me in NS).


lol I just meant if you can clear a rift that gives you a 10% chance in 2 minutes. But the one that gives you a 100% chance takes 20min. You would end up more than likely getting more gem levels and gear by doing the lower one.

I guess theoretically same gem levels but way more loot.


----------



## Kreuzer

There's 20 mins GR?


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice! Should be about ready for PC I think? Was it 9A start communicated?
> 
> BTW - I just read you can only upgrade legendary gems if you beat the GR timer? That seems like it will promote GR quitting if you are too close - as in, why waste 15min to find out you might get screwed.


PC got pushed back 2 hours I've read.


----------



## RW2112

PC patch is live now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> lol I just meant if you can clear a rift that gives you a 10% chance in 2 minutes. But the one that gives you a 100% chance takes 20min. You would end up more than likely getting more gem levels and gear by doing the lower one.
> 
> I guess theoretically same gem levels but way more loot.


That's not really how GR have worked







.

100% upgrades were really only found on gems that you haven't started leveling yet. So assuming you were an "average" person who plays daily, you'd get your gem up to level 50-60 on 100% upgrades, then run 60% until your group didn't have keys that you could get 60% upgrades on. Then the smart thing to do was trail for the absolute highest keys you could get (likely 30min+ clear times) and run those until 8% or so. Then you either run 1% upgrades in easier rifts, or don't worry about it and just 1% whenever you beat a rift that is high enough for other reasons.

Now it's going to be different. Your max GR is going to be the max you can clear in 15 mins- which means no more 60,30,15,8% upgrades on super high rifts- you're going to have to get there purely with 1% upgrades... and they aren't going to be 1% like last season... once your gems get high, you're going to be attempting 1% upgrades on rift levels high enough that you can't pass most of them to even try the 1% upgrade.

My highest gem ended up being level 77, but that was only because I was able to do a run of some 73-75 grifts. With the new system, assuming I couldn't pass anything higher then gr70 reliably, I would get have to crawl up the very low upgrade chances after getting the gem to 73 or so. Basically, gems are much harder to level now.


----------



## yahu

^what that guy said.


----------



## RW2112

^
^^^ He's right ya know....


----------



## yahu

^what this guy says too!









BTW Crazy, which Chinese place you go to? I'm just wondering where you consider the best in town in case I'm in the area sometime.









The Rickshaw has some nice fried rice choices (uhmm...bacon fried rice!) and is pretty good, but I've also had better.


----------



## The LAN Man

Oh yeah yahu and crazy I'll be back in your neck of the woods in like 10 months


----------



## yahu

perfect! S4 will be about to wrap up by then!


----------



## The LAN Man

Haha probably


----------



## Kreuzer

OMG can't play public games, 99.9% level 100-200 leeching in Torment 10 games...


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> OMG can't play public games, 99.9% level 100-200 leeching in Torment 10 games...


"I can't play in public games, people with PL 100-200 are coming in to the Torment 10 games to leech exp"

Sorry, it took me a while to translate what you were saying... just helping others out incase.


----------



## yahu

^lmao

Kreuzer - work on your post count and get in the clan!!!


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> "I can't play in public games, people with PL 100-200 are coming in to the Torment 10 games to leech exp"
> 
> Sorry, it took me a while to translate what you were saying... just helping others out incase.


Haha, thanks for the translation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lmao
> 
> Kreuzer - work on your post count and get in the clan!!!


Sure


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^what this guy says too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Crazy, which Chinese place you go to? I'm just wondering where you consider the best in town in case I'm in the area sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rickshaw has some nice fried rice choices (uhmm...bacon fried rice!) and is pretty good, but I've also had better.


I stay away from downtown, too much traffic lol. King wha in burien is my favorite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Oh yeah yahu and crazy I'll be back in your neck of the woods in like 10 months


Nice! Just in time for season... 6? 7? lol


----------



## RW2112

They let me sneak into the clan with a low post count.... oops, maybe shouldn't have said that.....









Back on topic, cubed a lightning immunity ammy and wearing a poison immunity, now if I can just avoid those dang ice attacks I'd be golden in GR's...


----------



## Zepher

My DH is broken, was only only hitting for a little over a billion every now and then. most of the time it was 500million to 900million.


----------



## yahu

^weaksauce








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I stay away from downtown, too much traffic lol. King wha in burien is my favorite
> Nice! Just in time for season... 6? 7? lol


Rickshaw is further North; I always forget where you're around. West Seattle? There is a good place in Renton I like but I forget the name - I think it is called Mandarin Palace, or something like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> They let me sneak into the clan with a low post count.... oops, maybe shouldn't have said that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, cubed a lightning immunity ammy and wearing a poison immunity, now if I can just avoid those dang ice attacks I'd be golden in GR's...


that's why I've been saying ask and ye might receive!







As long as we aren't at the limit and people are active in here and plan to be active in the game, you might get in. It certainly doesn't hurt to ask. I know there are some in the clan that haven't played or even posted in here for a long time.


----------



## FlawleZ

Well last night was interesting. ZDPS Sader is useless. Serpent build Wizard and Slowball don't seem viable anymore without CC. I think I'll roll either Monk or Barb this season. I did play around with my old Raekor Barb...the charges were keeping them frozen for the most part. I'm trying to brainstorm a possible zdps support Barbarian with Raekor set that may work. Anyone else think it's viable or am I looney?


----------



## The LAN Man

I haven't been able to try any of it yet but it did seem like slow ball would be completely useless so either nats will fully take over for DH or UE with convention of elements and yangs recurve. Just speculation since I can't try anything


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I haven't been able to try any of it yet but it did seem like slow ball would be completely useless so either nats will fully take over for DH or UE with convention of elements and yangs recurve. Just speculation since I can't try anything


It's not a good idea to play DH anyways, you won't be able to party up with anyone. DH isn't in any group comps, and they don't have any potential for survival... wiz isn't in groups either, but with them at least it's possible someone would find some tricks to survive and do DPS.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's not a good idea to play DH anyways, you won't be able to party up with anyone. DH isn't in any group comps, and they don't have any potential for survival... wiz isn't in groups either, but with them at least it's possible someone would find some tricks to survive and do DPS.


Merrrr... x.x I guess time to go WD


----------



## slickwilly

Got a new leg pant drop last night, Swamp land waders, they have 16% Poison damage with the potential for 20%, these bring my WD's PD up to 56%


----------



## soulwrath

Hate to be that guy but... anyone want to plevel me and I will return the favor later this evening? (get home from work around 7pm EST, gotta <3 traffic)


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well last night was interesting. ZDPS Sader is useless. Serpent build Wizard and Slowball don't seem viable anymore without CC. I think I'll roll either Monk or Barb this season. I did play around with my old Raekor Barb...the charges were keeping them frozen for the most part. I'm trying to brainstorm a possible zdps support Barbarian with Raekor set that may work. Anyone else think it's viable or am I looney?


The support barb builds that I was looking at earlier in PTR looked to have waste+IK combo and was more about buffing toughness of the group+buffing some dmg, all while pulling giant groups together for localized dmg by the muscle to dish out. I assume that is still viable live, but haven't tried yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Hate to be that guy but... anyone want to plevel me and I will return the favor later this evening? (get home from work around 7pm EST, gotta <3 traffic)


sorry - just got offline and have to go to work now.







You usually don't have to worry about being "that guy" in this group though. Except for season start when we're all in the same boat.









just cleared all my S3 mules and a couple NS toons. I'm going to just keep stat mules NS and go from there. Almost no reason to keep anything built-out in NS for me.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> The support barb builds that I was looking at earlier in PTR looked to have waste+IK combo and was more about buffing toughness of the group+buffing some dmg, all while pulling giant groups together for localized dmg by the muscle to dish out. I assume that is still viable live, but haven't tried yet.
> sorry - just got offline and have to go to work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You usually don't have to worry about being "that guy" in this group though. Except for season start when we're all in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just cleared all my S3 mules and a couple NS toons. I'm going to just keep stat mules NS and go from there. Almost no reason to keep anything built-out in NS for me.


Haha I am at work or have been x.x


----------



## HeavyUser

We should make a new pole to see who is going to be playing what


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> We should make a new pole to see who is going to be playing what


Bass or Banjo here.


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*


ask me again on Friday. I may play a cleric or ninja.


----------



## Dotachin

Will try the crusader class this season.
WarLord21#1324
May I join?
@Sainesk
@lemans81

edit: Will PM


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I haven't been able to try any of it yet but it did seem like slow ball would be completely useless so either nats will fully take over for DH or UE with convention of elements and yangs recurve. Just speculation since I can't try anything


I got yangs and now I can clear T10 fine. My record from last season was a 46 grift...I walked through a 47 full of anarchs and winged assassins with nearly 5 minutes to spare..and saxtris at the end.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Haha I am at work or have been x.x


I play at work...a lot... I just haven't gotten into that rhythm before season start. Also, they actually have me working from the office currently, so I have to occasionally stop and make the drive.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> We should make a new pole to see who is going to be playing what


werd - WD and barb for me. I don't know if I'll roll a monk for exp like Crazy - I'm not an exp hound like some of ya'll. I've probably played the monk the least too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> *I got yangs* and now I can clear T10 fine. My record from last season was a 46 grift...I walked through a 47 full of anarchs and winged assassins with nearly 5 minutes to spare..and saxtris at the end.


I thought you were referring to some affliction of the genitalia, most commonly found on the South-Eastern/incest-ual side of the country.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's not a good idea to play DH anyways, you won't be able to party up with anyone. DH isn't in any group comps, and they don't have any potential for survival... wiz isn't in groups either, but with them at least it's possible someone would find some tricks to survive and do DPS.


I don't even know what I'll play now then...


----------



## yahu

^even tho it sucks you won't be around for the kickoff, at least you'll have the benefit of one/some of us leveling you quickly and getting a better understanding of the combo's that appear to be working.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^even tho it sucks you won't be around for the kickoff, at least you'll have the benefit of one/some of us leveling you quickly and getting a better understanding of the combo's that appear to be working.


I do normally like the fumbling around though. Just gotta figure out what class to play now that DH isn't viable for groups and such


----------



## yahu

it is kind of fun when everyone is fumbling around together. and then you hear Stealth giggling like a school girl cause he found a Leoric's and won't tell anyone, but then you ultimately hear the defeat in his voice when someone else beats him to 70. Good times, good times...









based on what I'd seen from PTR, which was still early, and will of course be solidified in the coming weeks/month, was barb for main support to build around (similar to WD in the past), EP monk(s), and maybe also a 'sader for his dmg buffs. WD will likely be in the mix too due to due to the buffs of BBV + other skills, along with the fact that their AoE is so good, and they have a lot of meat shields and do a good deal of their own dmg now too.

It will definitely be interesting to see what bubbles up.


----------



## Wezzor

What would be better for me as a Tal'Rasha Wizard?
Convention of Elements vs 230k flat dmg?
I already have Focus + Restraint.

I appreciate any help you guys can provide!


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure there is enough info to answer. What would you use instead of CoE? RoRG or SoJ,or something else? I assume you're well over a million dmg (on paper, mind you!) once buffs hit cause Wizard seems to get there really easily (at least last time I played one).


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm not sure there is enough info to answer. What would you use instead of CoE? RoRG or SoJ,or something else? I assume you're well over a million dmg (on paper, mind you!) once buffs hit cause Wizard seems to get there really easily (at least last time I played one).


I can be a little more detailed my bad








Well, I am talking about my Kanai's Cube Powers.
I am currently running:
Furnance + Tasker and Theo and CoE
What I want to do is to change my CoE for RoRG which gives me the ability to change my Tal'Rasha necklace for Squirt's necklace which gives me around 230k dmg boost. Do you think it's worth it in the long run or not?


----------



## yahu

I figured it must be RoRG, and now I got it.







I suppose if you already have the powers to swap around go with RoRG and see how well it does (it doesn't cost mats to switch those, correct?). 200% dmg on that elemental swing is pretty awesome though. If a squirt's amulet gives you that much of a boost, you clearly need a better Tal's amulet.

Oh yeah - look to the leaderboards and see what people are doing there. You might see hellfires, elemental immunity, etc. (I'm not familiar enough with Wizard, so not quite sure what the go-to is for amulet).


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I figured it must be RoRG, and now I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose if you already have the powers to swap around go with RoRG and see how well it does (it doesn't cost mats to switch those, correct?). 200% dmg on that elemental swing is pretty awesome though. If a squirt's amulet gives you that much of a boost, you clearly need a better Tal's amulet.
> 
> Oh yeah - look to the leaderboards and see what people are doing there. You might see hellfires, elemental immunity, etc. (I'm not familiar enough with Wizard, so not quite sure what the go-to is for amulet).


Yeh, it's not ancient








Would you mind linking the site you're using?


----------



## yahu

http://www.shift+L-while-you're-in-game.com


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> http://www.shift+L-while-you're-in-game.com


lol








I meant this:
"Oh yeah - look to the leaderboards and see what people are doing there."


----------



## yahu

the leaderboards are in game.







They're probably up on Battle.net somewhere too if you poke around the DIII site.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I can be a little more detailed my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am talking about my Kanai's Cube Powers.
> I am currently running:
> Furnance + Tasker and Theo and CoE
> What I want to do is to change my CoE for RoRG which gives me the ability to change my Tal'Rasha necklace for Squirt's necklace which gives me around 230k dmg boost. Do you think it's worth it in the long run or not?


I would recommend just sticking with the proper build, which would be using tal's necklace.

If you linked your profile, that would probably help the most. Go to the EU battlenet site, http://eu.battle.net/en/int?r=d3, then log in to your account and view profile. Click on your wizard character, then copy paste the URL to link it to us.

You can also view the leaderboards from that website, but you get a lot more info by looking at them in game, using the shortcut Shift + L. Right click on someone there, then go "view details" or something like that. It will show you the gear, skills, and cube items they had when they got the record.


----------



## yahu

^that guy doesn't know what he's talking about. Go to the link I provided instead.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would recommend just sticking with the proper build, which would be using tal's necklace.
> 
> If you linked your profile, that would probably help the most. Go to the EU battlenet site, http://eu.battle.net/en/int?r=d3, then log in to your account and view profile. Click on your wizard character, then copy paste the URL to link it to us.
> 
> You can also view the leaderboards from that website, but you get a lot more info by looking at them in game, using the shortcut Shift + L. Right click on someone there, then go "view details" or something like that. It will show you the gear, skills, and cube items they had when they got the record.


http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Wezzor-2399/hero/63254455 <---- my profile

My Kanai's Cube Powers are wrong tho.
I've The Furnance instead of Serpent's Sparker on my weapon.

"I would recommend just sticking with the proper build, which would be using tal's necklace." Why is that? If I still keep my 6th set bonus it doesn't really matter?









If there is something else you guys think I should change just tell me. I'm still really new to the game and I learn new things each day.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Wezzor-2399/hero/63254455 <---- my profile
> 
> My Kanai's Cube Powers are wrong tho.
> I've The Furnance instead of Serpent's Sparker on my weapon.
> 
> "I would recommend just sticking with the proper build, which would be using tal's necklace." Why is that? If I still keep my 6th set bonus it doesn't really matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is something else you guys think I should change just tell me. I'm still really new to the game and I learn new things each day.


Is that a really old tals ammy? It's not possible for them to roll that poorly now







. Time to find a new one I guess. http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/item/tal-rashas-allegiance

Overall though, I would recommend looking at builds at the top of leaderboards (make sure they are done after the patch was released), then copying them as close are you're able with the gear you have (and use that to find the parts you're missing). Don't change a single thing from what the profile you're copying has... it's always best to use the exact build for a while, then you can actually evaluate if a change is better or worse.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Is that a really old tals ammy? It's not possible for them to roll that poorly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Time to find a new one I guess. http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/item/tal-rashas-allegiance
> 
> Overall though, I would recommend looking at builds at the top of leaderboards (make sure they are done after the patch was released), then copying them as close are you're able with the gear you have (and use that to find the parts you're missing). Don't change a single thing from what the profile you're copying has... it's always best to use the exact build for a while, then you can actually evaluate if a change is better or worse.


I see.
Where do I find those types of guides?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I see.
> Where do I find those types of guides?


Log in to Diablo 3. From the main menu, there is a button in the bottom right to view leaderboards. Alternatively, from inside a game you can hit "shift L" to bring them up.

Then navigate to the wizards, and look for high GR (60+) completed on the 26 (to make sure they were done with current patch). Right click on the player's name, and chose the "view details" option. I'm not sure that's the exact name, but it's something like view details.


----------



## Zepher

This is what I am running right now.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zepher-1253/hero/60731185
I put the Krider in the cube since my Calamity is one of my strongest weapons.


----------



## yahu

view profile I believe, unless they changed that? I think I read they would snapshot gear now at a leaderboard entry, so it could be the verbiage has changed to what Crazy is saying.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Log in to Diablo 3. From the main menu, there is a button in the bottom right to view leaderboards. Alternatively, from inside a game you can hit "shift L" to bring them up.
> 
> Then navigate to the wizards, and look for high GR (60+) completed on the 26 (to make sure they were done with current patch). Right click on the player's name, and chose the "view details" option. I'm not sure that's the exact name, but it's something like view details.


Alright, thank you.








But for now you wouldn't exchange CoE for around 230k flat dmg until I get a better tal'rasha necklace?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> view profile I believe, unless they changed that? I think I read they would snapshot gear now at a leaderboard entry, so it could be the verbiage has changed to what Crazy is saying.


View profile shows you the gear they last logged out of Diablo wearing, so that's not what you want. You want to view details instead, so you see the snapshot of what they had when they got that record.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Alright, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for now you wouldn't exchange CoE for around 230k flat dmg until I get a better tal'rasha necklace?


I wouldn't bother, because within half an hour of gameplay you should get either tals gloves or tals amulet, especially given the new recipe to convert set items into another item from same set (look at cube in game for recipe).


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wouldn't bother, because within half an hour of gameplay you should get either tals gloves or tals amulet, especially given the new recipe to convert set items into another item from same set (look at cube in game for recipe).


I see, thank you once again!


----------



## RW2112

I disagree about DH's not being viable, just depends on the reasons you play the game. Will a DH help push 60+ Grifts? Probably not this season. But being on the leaderboards is not why I play. I play to hang out with some friends, have some fun and just see how far I can go. I have Parkinson's Disease and it is slowly robbing me of all the things I used to be able to do. Gaming is one of the few things I have left to enjoy.

I've tried all the classes but DH is the one that fits my play style and abilities the most. My physical limitations make it hard to be the twitchy kind of player, much more suited to being a range damage guy where I have a bit more time to react to changing situations. Every class has their advantages and can be viable in certain situations.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I disagree about DH's not being viable, just depends on the reasons you play the game. Will a DH help push 60+ Grifts? Probably not this season. But being on the leaderboards is not why I play. I play to hang out with some friends, have some fun and just see how far I can go. I have Parkinson's Disease and it is slowly robbing me of all the things I used to be able to do. Gaming is one of the few things I have left to enjoy.
> 
> I've tried all the classes but DH is the one that fits my play style and abilities the most. My physical limitations make it hard to be the twitchy kind of player, much more suited to being a range damage guy where I have a bit more time to react to changing situations. Every class has their advantages and can be viable in certain situations.


Hope you have can game for many years to come.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I disagree about DH's not being viable, just depends on the reasons you play the game. Will a DH help push 60+ Grifts? Probably not this season. But being on the leaderboards is not why I play. I play to hang out with some friends, have some fun and just see how far I can go. I have Parkinson's Disease and it is slowly robbing me of all the things I used to be able to do. Gaming is one of the few things I have left to enjoy.
> 
> I've tried all the classes but DH is the one that fits my play style and abilities the most. My physical limitations make it hard to be the twitchy kind of player, much more suited to being a range damage guy where I have a bit more time to react to changing situations. Every class has their advantages and can be viable in certain situations.


Most people who play Diablo 3 are going to find themselves entering 60+ grifts without touching anything that would get you on the leaderboard... and DH just isn't going to work, at least not unless someone finds something new that lets them survive without controlled mobs.

That just means you'll be forced to make an alt class for the higher grifts. Barb players had to do it for season 2 and season 3, since Barbs were completely useless in higher grifts. Now it's DH's turn.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I disagree about DH's not being viable, just depends on the reasons you play the game. Will a DH help push 60+ Grifts? Probably not this season. But being on the leaderboards is not why I play. I play to hang out with some friends, have some fun and just see how far I can go. I have Parkinson's Disease and it is slowly robbing me of all the things I used to be able to do. Gaming is one of the few things I have left to enjoy.
> 
> I've tried all the classes but DH is the one that fits my play style and abilities the most. My physical limitations make it hard to be the twitchy kind of player, much more suited to being a range damage guy where I have a bit more time to react to changing situations. Every class has their advantages and can be viable in certain situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who play Diablo 3 are going to find themselves entering 60+ grifts without touching anything that would get you on the leaderboard... and DH just isn't going to work, at least not unless someone finds something new that lets them survive without controlled mobs.
> 
> That just means you'll be forced to make an alt class for the higher grifts. Barb players had to do it for season 2 and season 3, since Barbs were completely useless in higher grifts. Now it's DH's turn.
Click to expand...

If DH is not viable in group high grifts, what is going to be the power house this season? I have not had the motivation to do the research in PTR and develop a game plan for the start of this season like I did last time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If DH is not viable in group high grifts, what is going to be the power house this season? I have not had the motivation to do the research in PTR and develop a game plan for the start of this season like I did last time.


Boobarian. This season is going to be very different from the rest- it's no longer support controlling mobs with glass cannon DPS doing damage.


----------



## HeavyUser

Boob


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If DH is not viable in group high grifts, what is going to be the power house this season? I have not had the motivation to do the research in PTR and develop a game plan for the start of this season like I did last time.
> 
> 
> 
> Boobarian. This season is going to be very different from the rest- it's no longer support controlling mobs with glass cannon DPS doing damage.
Click to expand...

Well, that makes me smile a bit. My favored class was always barb, but it was not viable in higher tiers until recently. Put me down as a boob for next season then.


----------



## JTHMfreak

When does s4 start?


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> When does s4 start?


the 28th


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> the 28th


Sweet. Early on, or late in the day?


----------



## yahu

^5P PST I believe is what they said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I disagree about DH's not being viable, just depends on the reasons you play the game. Will a DH help push 60+ Grifts? Probably not this season. But being on the leaderboards is not why I play. I play to hang out with some friends, have some fun and just see how far I can go. I have Parkinson's Disease and it is slowly robbing me of all the things I used to be able to do. Gaming is one of the few things I have left to enjoy.
> 
> I've tried all the classes but DH is the one that fits my play style and abilities the most. My physical limitations make it hard to be the twitchy kind of player, much more suited to being a range damage guy where I have a bit more time to react to changing situations. Every class has their advantages and can be viable in certain situations.


First of all, sorry to hear that but glad to hear you are able to enjoy the game!









Crazy doesn't mean it won't be viable for anything. Even a lvl1 character running around butt-ass nekkid can kill something with their fists. What the majority of people are looking for is which class to use to push high, especially in group play where it is most efficient. In that case it seems that DH will be more limited this season than they have been in recent times. I'm assuming there will be a viable 60+ build for DH but other classes together are going to be at 70+ (80's?) It does not mean that if you enjoy the playing style you should abandon it.

I also wanted to mention that you should try the WD Carnevil/Dagger of Darts build, if you haven't already. It is a ranged build that is powerful (especially with the 2.3 changes) but you have a lot of meat shields running around in front of you as well to eat up dmg on your behalf. It certainly isn't the exact same thing as the DH builds, but it might be something you could work with. Worst case, DH away!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So many builds and so little time!!!


----------



## RW2112

Oh I didn't take his comments on the DH personal at all, in some degree I agree with him, lol. DH has been a FOTM for a while, time it took a back seat and let the other guys have a turn.









What you said about the WD makes a good point, crowd control WD may be nerfed but just could be the dart doc may be the thing for me this season. Appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## yahu

sure thing! I didn't think you took it personal but Crazy is...well, Crazy. He left us poor saps for moar competition so that is usually how he looks at the game. And of course a high % of players just want that gg build to get the highest rank they can and it doesn't sound like that will be DH this time around, or at least no one has figured that out yet.


----------



## lemans81

Played heroes of the storm.......sorta dota....pretty much hated every minute of it though. I know why they are offering rewards if you play. Threw 3 hours at it tonight including the tutorial(skip that) and am level 3.....so sucks....so bad.


----------



## RW2112

I also tried Heroes of the Storm really only for the D3 items. Had to give it up after only 30 minutes, drove me nuts, lol.


----------



## lemans81

Good to see blizz hasn't given up on tormenting me, 4x level 45 grifts in a row with the same first level and all levels full of anarchs and winged assassins.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Good to see blizz hasn't given up on tormenting me, 4x level 45 grifts in a row with the same first level and all levels full of anarchs and winged assassins.


Same thing happened to me last night on Barb. Tried 3-4 45s and they were ugly mobs.
If Blizzard would apply the same damage multipliers to the FB set as the Tal set it would a solid high grift Wizard build.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Played heroes of the storm.......sorta dota....pretty much hated every minute of it though. I know why they are offering rewards if you play. Threw 3 hours at it tonight including the tutorial(skip that) and am level 3.....so sucks....so bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I also tried Heroes of the Storm really only for the D3 items. Had to give it up after only 30 minutes, drove me nuts, lol.


I think its quite decent, played it a couple of days and hit LVL 40, didnt take me long, not at all. Much faster than levelling a character in Diablo 3. I think the game has a nice concept and lots of potential but as of now it definitely lacks content and replayability. I havent played it since I got banned, lol.

Judging by what I have read on the forums, Id rather not pick a Demon Hunter this time around. Maybe Crusader? Never played this class and it seems to be interesting, Barb is pretty cool but I played it in Season 1, same goes for Wizard. I have tried the WD but I didnt like it, thought the class was pretty boring. Really do not like Monk so I am not even going to try this class out. Seems like we need a new expansion with more classes.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i'm currently up to GR 48 and just missing it


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I think its quite decent, played it a couple of days and hit LVL 40, didnt take me long, not at all. Much faster than levelling a character in Diablo 3. I think the game has a nice concept and lots of potential but as of now it definitely lacks content and replayability. I havent played it since I got banned, lol.
> 
> Judging by what I have read on the forums, Id rather not pick a Demon Hunter this time around. Maybe Crusader? Never played this class and it seems to be interesting, Barb is pretty cool but I played it in Season 1, same goes for Wizard. I have tried the WD but I didnt like it, thought the class was pretty boring. Really do not like Monk so I am not even going to try this class out. Seems like we need a new expansion with more classes.


I leveled a DH tonight by myself in less than 30 minutes in T6. I was getting up to 7 Levels/enemy killed for the first 40 levels. I was at level 55 and the onscreen Level message was at 14, it couldn't keep up, lol.
After I hit 70 I deleted the DH and made another and was going to try leveling in T10, but T7-10 are only for Lvl 70 toons.
I joined with a clan member and he was kinda confused how I had a full UE set on a Lvl 1 toon.









full screen,
http://transamws6.com/pics/pc/2010/d3-lvl1-UE-full.jpg


----------



## Alex132

So DH is pretty crap this season? Ugh.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Season 4 aye, I might join in. Think I'll roll a barb from the start this time, hopefully can still faceroll with a WW build lol


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sweet. Early on, or late in the day?


Season 4 begins August 28 at 5 p.m. PDT in North America, 5 p.m. CEST in Europe, and 5 p.m. KST in Asia.

First Look - Season 4


----------



## Kreuzer

18 Fast Leveling Tips for Patch 2.3 Season 4 in Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls.


----------



## Cybertox

Gonna have a busy day on Friday so I will be able to join starting Saturday, any European players planning on playing season 4?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So DH is pretty crap this season? Ugh.


Let's be clear DH's are not going to be the go to Character for greater rifts, mine can easily do T10 with UE set and should be able to solo a lvl 50 grift. I have been farming lvl 45's without even dying. So if you play solo they are completely viable.


----------



## Cybertox

Is the Crusader any fun? How does it compare to Barb? The new Crusader armor set is pretty cool, so starting a Crusader is quite tempting.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is the Crusader any fun? How does it compare to Barb? The new Crusader armor set is pretty cool, so starting a Crusader is quite tempting.


I tried the new crusader's set on PTR, it felt like a solo player build.


----------



## yahu

people have loved the hammerdin build for a long time. When I first played crusader on D3 before looking at builds specifically it was relatively easy to make a T6-viable Hammerdin-type build, and you could stack a ton of elemental (especially fire). This new set and some of the new gear (I believe) seems to really add to that.


----------



## cravinmild

Lol. Fired up my wiz lastnight only to look up what seemed a moment and it was 2am. Last time I played ledgys dropped as much as unicorn sightings. I was getting 3-5 per rift and got seven in one. It was nice. I was still equipped with a lvl 67 original launch source. I went from 560k damage to 700k plus and only died a few times in t1.


----------



## RW2112

Been playing with my DH running UE 5 pc, Pride's fall helm and Nat Slayer Handbow. I have Yang's recurve, Cindercoat and RoRG loaded in the cube. Got to say the combo is laying out some pretty decent firepower.

Seasons think I will go for a Dart Doc, be the closest to my play style that I see.


----------



## Crazy9000

Did a GR64 with some clan members last night, was pretty easy. I can see doing GR70's for 1% upgrades without much trouble once the proper group is worked out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Been playing with my DH running UE 5 pc, Pride's fall helm and Nat Slayer Handbow. I have Yang's recurve, Cindercoat and RoRG loaded in the cube. Got to say the combo is laying out some pretty decent firepower.
> 
> Seasons think I will go for a Dart Doc, be the closest to my play style that I see.


Have you looked into helltooth WD? That's going to be the best build for WD in season 4.


----------



## yahu

Helltooth is more melee based, and possibly more "twitchy." It sounds like r-dub is more into a ranged class. darts will still be strong too. I don't believe it has been determined which will be stronger, but Helltooth definitely has more variety in play style.

*edit - @Cravin - the game is definitely much more rewarding now! welcome back!


----------



## Crazy9000

It's going to be interesting to see how the removal of trials and the ability to inspect top players builds is going to affect the leaderboards. Theoretically it could give players who are more solo/public game oriented a chance. Especially for 4p- in order to get in to the top10 previously, you had to basically get a group involving the top10 dps players for the proper classes on your server to do trials with you. The only group I was able to get a 75 key (which you needed to get in top10) with last season consisted of players who ended up at rank 12 or higher in 4s.


----------



## criznit

I choose the wrong class for the poll







. Looks like I will be WD again with a side of monk this season.


----------



## rck1984

All these barbs









I am thinking either Monk or Demon Hunter, all though i have been DH last season as well..


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> They let me sneak into the clan with a low post count.... oops, maybe shouldn't have said that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, cubed a lightning immunity ammy and wearing a poison immunity, now if I can just avoid those dang ice attacks I'd be golden in GR's...


and... kicked. Just kidding









I'll be rolling barb again I think. With 40% move speed using Kanai on top of last season's already insane whirlwind barb speed I'll move so fast the camera won't be able to keep up with my character.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Helltooth is more melee based, and possibly more "twitchy." It sounds like r-dub is more into a ranged class. darts will still be strong too. I don't believe it has been determined which will be stronger, but Helltooth definitely has more variety in play style.
> 
> *edit - @Cravin - the game is definitely much more rewarding now! welcome back!


thanks







feels good


----------



## yahu

I don't know why all of you are foolin' yerselves. You know damn well that if a potato class fires up before season start me and that other guy won't be the only ones runnin' it!


----------



## Demented

So is season 4 still set to launch tomorrow at 5pm pst? Thought I had heard it was delayed a few hours.


----------



## lemans81

I am going DH+Sader.


----------



## yahu

diablofans.com still shows the countdown to 5P PDT tomorrow. I think there have been other launches (not necessarily Season) that were a bit delayed, so hopefully it goes off without much of a hitch tomorrow.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Don't know what class I should go, likely will end up with DH, again, surprise surprise


----------



## <({D34TH})>

What's a season? Super noob question.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> What's a season? Super noob question.


It's a limited time rush to the top of the leaderboards game.
you start with an empty stash, Lvl1 toon, and play as if you just got the game.
After the Season ends, all the XP you earned, gold, mats, equipment, etc... will be transferred to your non-season stash.
The season toon(s) you played become non-season when it ends.

You need to have an available Character slot to make a Seasonal toon.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> What's a season? Super noob question.


New items/abilities/play style for a set amount of time.
Access to this is in season's first, then it carries over into non seasonal after the season end.
Every season all characters start at level one with no loot or anything.
Levels carry over to non seasonal characters.
I hope that helps. It's a really fun way to play, everyone always starts out the same, and it's a bit of a race against time. At the end of the season, your character is transferred over into the non seasonal part of your account, then you can start all over again.
It's a good way of keeping d3 fresh


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> New items/abilities/play style for a set amount of time.
> Access to this is in season's first, then it carries over into non seasonal after the season end.
> Every season all characters start at level one with no loot or anything.
> *Levels carry over to non seasonal characters.*
> I hope that helps. It's a really fun way to play, everyone always starts out the same, and it's a bit of a race against time. At the end of the season, your character is transferred over into the non seasonal part of your account, then you can start all over again.
> It's a good way of keeping d3 fresh


Levels don't carry over, only the RAW XP that you gained is carried over.


----------



## cravinmild

do you have access to your gold from reg play .... how about the blacksmith plans, do you lose access to those as well.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> do you have access to your gold from reg play .... how about the blacksmith plans, do you lose access to those as well.


It's a brand new start every season, no gold, no plans, you have to level your artisans all over again


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> do you have access to your gold from reg play .... how about the blacksmith plans, do you lose access to those as well.


You start fresh in seasons... as in not a dang thing, no gold, no vendor levels, no xp, nada.


----------



## inedenimadam

so what time does this thing kick off? I am east coast USA.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> so what time does this thing kick off? I am east coast USA.


Season 4 begins August 28 at 8 p.m. EST in North America.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> so what time does this thing kick off? I am east coast USA.
> 
> 
> 
> Season 4 begins August 28 at 8 p.m. EST in North America.
Click to expand...

thanks, I will probably pull an all nighter and see if I can get 70 + a few paragon


----------



## yahu

thankfully most all of that (gold, plans, artisan lvls, etc.) comes pretty quick. Should be even quicker for the plans now with the changes to caches. Otherwise find a few of them green goblins to build out your plan collection.

It seems a bit daunting at first tug but most clans are heavy into season play. If you play solo and extremely casually, and don't plan on changing, it might be best to play NS. It just sounds so lonely anymore.







Worst case, give it a week or two, especially if some of us can pull you along, and see how it feels. When playing with a good/efficient group you can pretty much fall asleep and ding para 200 in a day or two.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> thankfully most all of that (gold, plans, artisan lvls, etc.) comes pretty quick. Should be even quicker for the plans now with the changes to caches. Otherwise find a few of them green goblins to build out your plan collection.
> 
> It seems a bit daunting at first tug but most clans are heavy into season play. If you play solo and extremely casually, and don't plan on changing, it might be best to play NS. It just sounds so lonely anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst case, give it a week or two, especially if some of us can pull you along, and see how it feels. When playing with a good/efficient group you can pretty much fall asleep and ding para 200 in a day or two.


I wish the season started earlier tomorrow. My playing time is from 8am-5pm. I might be able to get an hour in but by that time everyone will be at 70+p

This will be my first season.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> thanks, I will probably pull an all nighter and see if I can get 70 + a few paragon


Maybe I'll be able to join you till like midnight, it's been a looooong time!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> thankfully most all of that (gold, plans, artisan lvls, etc.) comes pretty quick. Should be even quicker for the plans now with the changes to caches. Otherwise find a few of them green goblins to build out your plan collection.
> 
> It seems a bit daunting at first tug but most clans are heavy into season play. If you play solo and extremely casually, and don't plan on changing, it might be best to play NS. It just sounds so lonely anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst case, give it a week or two, especially if some of us can pull you along, and see how it feels. When playing with a good/efficient group you can pretty much fall asleep and ding para 200 in a day or two.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the season started earlier tomorrow. My playing time is from 8am-5pm. I might be able to get an hour in but by that time everyone will be at 70+p
Click to expand...

Hit me up over the weekend. My day tomorrow will be a poo+fan day dealing with government agencies in two different states until the kids hit the sack around 9...so its a perfect start for me, and I will likely need new pants before I get out of my office chair.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I wish the season started earlier tomorrow. My playing time is from 8am-5pm. I might be able to get an hour in but by that time everyone will be at 70+p
> 
> This will be my first season.


well you might be able to benefit from a power level if a few of us have gotten the goods (probably Eden...the lucky bastid).


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Does it still have the always on drm? I really enjoyed the game until I hit the max level. Afterwords I was unable to use all the bonuses to get the good gear because I could not stay connected. With a family and 2 dogs I would often put the game on hold but noticed that my _single player_ run would d/c. By the time I'd get all the treasure stacks and clear the map for farming I'd have to go afk to be disconnected again.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well you might be able to benefit from a power level if a few of us have gotten the goods (probably Eden...the lucky bastid).


Im gonna see if I can fully gear a character in two sittings again. I usually get pretty lucky, but season three was really nice to me in that regard


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Does it still have the always on drm? I really enjoyed the game until I hit the max level. Afterwords I was unable to use all the bonuses to get the good gear because I could not stay connected. With a family and 2 dogs I would often put the game on hold but noticed that my _single player_ run would d/c. By the time I'd get all the treasure stacks and clear the map for farming I'd have to go afk to be disconnected again.


The game will boot you if you are inactive for a time. When I don't want to get the accidental boot I turn on a macro that hits a keystroke for me on some set time and don't have any issues. I play a lot at work so tend to go afk at random times for random intervals. It is nice that rifts (of the non-greater variety) are free now.

As far as the nephalem stacks, those no longer exist, so that is kind of nice for your particular situation. I liked those but I like the rift/GR rewards where the game is at much more now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I wish the season started earlier tomorrow. My playing time is from 8am-5pm. I might be able to get an hour in but by that time everyone will be at 70+p
> 
> This will be my first season.
> 
> 
> 
> well you might be able to benefit from a power level if a few of us have gotten the goods (probably Eden...the lucky bastid).
Click to expand...

Yes, I am in bed with luck, but she doesn't play nice like you would expect.
Watch me get day 1 Ancient Krider, and never get a bulkat wep set.


----------



## RW2112

I'll be on most night until around 4am CDT so once I get geared be glad to help P level anyone who can't get in at the start.


----------



## 6steven9

I'm curious since HoTS gives a free mount to anyone who gets lvl 70 in a season starting with the current one, how long would it take if you grind really hard to get there? I haven't played this game probably since 3 months after release







apparently a lot has changed.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, I am in bed with luck, but she doesn't play nice like you would expect.
> Watch me get day 1 Ancient Krider, and never get a bulkat wep set.


Hey I got three of those last season....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, I am in bed with luck, but she doesn't play nice like you would expect.
> Watch me get day 1 Ancient Krider, and never get a bulkat wep set.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I got three of those last season....
Click to expand...


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


----------



## Demented

I'm on graveyard shift Friday night, but I'm gonna get ready early and pop on right at launch for a couple of hours. I guess there will be teams available in the clan? I'm most likely going Barb again, surprise surprise.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

some reason when i try to go to the desolate sands act 2 it wont load so i cant finish act 2 bounties if i need to do it


----------



## yahu

^weird, I haven't seen that, but I haven't personally played that level since 2.3 launched. I'd check the battle.net forums because if there is an issue it is likely you aren't the only one facing this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6steven9*
> 
> I'm curious since HoTS gives a free mount to anyone who gets lvl 70 in a season starting with the current one, how long would it take if you grind really hard to get there? I haven't played this game probably since 3 months after release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently a lot has changed.


It would take 6 - 8 hours if you grind hard from the start or an hour (or less) if you find someone to power level you once they're well geared.


----------



## Cybertox

I decided to go Barb with Raekor's Set. Gonna start tomorrow. The furious charge build should be fun.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I decided to go Barb with Raekor's Set. Gonna start tomorrow. The furious charge build should be fun.


Is that what the cool kids are going to run? I'm still undecided. At work today so I'll be watching build videos on YouTube to make my decision.

I'm actually leaning towards WW Barb. It's been a long time since I've played one, it's fun, it's fast for Torment clears (well was at T6, haven't played since TX came out), and I rarely play greaters solo. Also I played a WD season 1, DH season 2, Crusader season 3, so really its probably Barb or Monk.

I hadn't touched my non season characters since S1 ended. Last night I went and DE'd a ton of stuff. Almost all legendaries with no ancients lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*
> 
> Does it still have the always on drm? I really enjoyed the game until I hit the max level. Afterwords I was unable to use all the bonuses to get the good gear because I could not stay connected. With a family and 2 dogs I would often put the game on hold but noticed that my _single player_ run would d/c. By the time I'd get all the treasure stacks and clear the map for farming I'd have to go afk to be disconnected again.


Well Diablo 3 never has had a single player mode, and probably never will for PC. You can play online without other people in your game, but there is no single player.


----------



## sepheroth003

So after watching all of Rhykkers 2.3 builds I am most intrigued in these two.

WD Dart Fetish: It just looks fun, my hesitations are being squishy and it's incredibly rare gear dependent.




Monk Fists of Fire build: Tanky/melee which I've always enjoyed. Seems to put out good damage as well. My hesitations on this build are is it going to do enough damage and I have to figure out what the people I play with are rolling.




I'm going to go explore videos and builds from other people on YouTube now just to see what other options there are.


----------



## Cryosis00

Blizz with the dumb launch schedule.


----------



## Rickles

I'll be going monk this season.

I changed my btag to dottie#1700 for reasons.

The hardest question is male or female monk...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Blizz with the dumb launch schedule.


I think Friday at 5PM PST is pretty much the perfect time. People on the west coast have to leave work only a tiny bit early, and the rest of the USA doesn't have to even take time off to make the start. If you don't have a job, then the starting time doesn't matter







,


----------



## Dotachin

Starts at 11pm here (UTC-3). Perfect for a long night run after dinner imo.

Nope 9pm my bad
Looks like dinner will be served early today


----------



## hansen6

anyone gonna be playing on HC? hit me up at hansen#6904, probably gonna level a barb or dh when the season starts =)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Played up a Monk & WD this week Liked it so that's where I'm going in S4, Hope i get the time to play. Winter is the best for me to much $!it to do in summer, Only have a couple months left to ride also gotta make those rally's... GoodBye Crusader. I enjoyed our time together...LoL


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Is that what the cool kids are going to run? I'm still undecided. At work today so I'll be watching build videos on YouTube to make my decision.
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards WW Barb. It's been a long time since I've played one, it's fun, it's fast for Torment clears (well was at T6, haven't played since TX came out), and I rarely play greaters solo. Also I played a WD season 1, DH season 2, Crusader season 3, so really its probably Barb or Monk.
> 
> I hadn't touched my non season characters since S1 ended. Last night I went and DE'd a ton of stuff. Almost all legendaries with no ancients lol.


Raekor is fun but it sounds like Waste/IK is likely going to be tats again.

*edit - looks like there is a HoTA build for group play that looks great as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well Diablo 3 never has had a single player mode, and probably never will for PC. You can play online without other people in your game, but there is no single player.










nerd alert!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> So after watching all of Rhykkers 2.3 builds I am most intrigued in these two.
> 
> WD Dart Fetish: It just looks fun, my hesitations are being squishy and it's incredibly rare gear dependent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monk Fists of Fire build: Tanky/melee which I've always enjoyed. Seems to put out good damage as well. My hesitations on this build are is it going to do enough damage and I have to figure out what the people I play with are rolling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go explore videos and builds from other people on YouTube now just to see what other options there are.


both should be fine. WD gets pretty tough with the different passives/skills/sets and whatnot, plus has a lot of meat shields. I haven't looked at that video but I'm assuming it has EP in the mix, which seemed like it was doing well, unless they nerfed that in the end of PTR. I watched some video of Quin's with a generator monk build that he indicates should get up there toward the 70's too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Played up a Monk & WD this week Liked it so that's where I'm going in S4, Hope i get the time to play. Winter is the best for me to much $!it to do in summer, Only have a couple months left to ride also gotta make those rally's... GoodBye Crusader. I enjoyed our time together...LoL


Woohoo, Papa in da hizzy! How goes the GILF huntin'?


----------



## iTurn

I'm doing a Uliana's Monk build, I'm loving it even with out the Lion's Claw... can't wait to get it. Then I'm going to work on getting 1 Billion gold... for reasons. Then it's off to getting the set in ancients versions.

I'll try to remember to record the chaos tonight.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Raekor is fun but it sounds like Waste/IK is likely going to be tats again.


My build is all over the place right now. I have Ring of Granduer and i'm only Paragon ~200 or so with lousy items but I'm working on getting back into it. Raekor drops are insane for me so I have a 4 set of Raekor, 4 set of IK and trying to build my Wastes set. I have some good friends I've met online who don't mind me tagging along to try and speed up my Wastes collection so I just spam charge with the stun on anything they need help with and WW out of harms way.(or vice versa) With the 4 set of IK and WW I can spam Berserker as well.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Raekor is fun but it sounds like Waste/IK is likely going to be tats again.
> 
> *edit - looks like there is a HoTA build for group play that looks great as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerd alert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both should be fine. WD gets pretty tough with the different passives/skills/sets and whatnot, plus has a lot of meat shields. I haven't looked at that video but I'm assuming it has EP in the mix, which seemed like it was doing well, unless they nerfed that in the end of PTR. I watched some video of Quin's with a generator monk build that he indicates should get up there toward the 70's too.
> Woohoo, Papa in da hizzy! How goes the GILF huntin'?


GILF hunting is great they just wont leave me alone after they get a taste of the PaPa


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
Click to expand...


----------



## RW2112

Just watched that WD video, since I was going WD anyways looks like the Dagger Doc is just what I was looking for.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I feel like that whole gif is stealth


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> GILF hunting is great they just wont leave me alone after they get a taste of the PaPa


honestly, who can blame them!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I feel like that whole gif is stealth


so this!!! ya beat me to it actually, and I don't know that I'll be able to think of Stealth again without picturing golem.


----------



## HeavyUser

LOLO


----------



## Crazy9000

In case anyone gets their time zones mixed up, Seasons is starting 5 hours from this post.

I plan on staying up very, very late. We will see if I actually make it. That was my plan last season, only made it to like 7am.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In case anyone gets their time zones mixed up, Seasons is starting 5 hours from this post.
> 
> I plan on staying up very, very late. We will see if I actually make it. That was my plan last season, only made it to like 7am.


I just returned from the gym and had a hard day at uni, lol no, I am going to bed. Gonna play tomorrow, as planned.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In case anyone gets their time zones mixed up, Seasons is starting 5 hours from this post.
> 
> I plan on staying up very, very late. We will see if I actually make it. That was my plan last season, only made it to like 7am.


So 5 Pm for use left coasters


----------



## Djmatrix32

Haven't played in a long time....what are season? How do I join a season?


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Haven't played in a long time....what are season? How do I join a season?


Just make a new character and select Seasonal,
here is a wiki
http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Season


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In case anyone gets their time zones mixed up, Seasons is starting 5 hours from this post.
> 
> I plan on staying up very, very late. We will see if I actually make it. That was my plan last season, only made it to like 7am.


Dude, you are misleading. Season 4 is now live in EU.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I always hate missing the first few days of the season


----------



## Cybertox

Lets go


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Just make a new character and select Seasonal,
> here is a wiki
> http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Season


Do I need Reaper of Souls to play seasons?


----------



## yahu

yep - but that xpac is definitely worth it, especially if you can get it on the cheap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Dude, you are misleading. Season 4 is now live in EU.


99.99726% of people visiting this thread are playing on NA servers







. There's an Asia server as well with different launch times too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
Click to expand...



CLUB DNA ^

anywho... I am ready


----------



## yahu

haha!


----------



## Mikecdm

Too funny


----------



## The LAN Man

Hey Wu is in club DNA now


----------



## denman

Is there still an OCN clan for D3?


----------



## yahu

yes - we are the farm team for DNA.


----------



## The LAN Man

Power level them at the beginning of seasons


----------



## yahu

ha, no doubt. Meanwhile ol' DL and I are poundin' our pud.


----------



## inedenimadam




----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be the one being power leveled this season


----------



## MR-e

How active is the OCN community on d3? I'd love to get together with fellow OCNers but would rather not leave my current clan.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> How active is the OCN community on d3? I'd love to get together with fellow OCNers but would rather not leave my current clan.


it varies. There are usually plenty of people on for start of seasons, but then by the end its a ghost town.

I just hope that everybody that is in this thread will be on the teamspeak server later.

I am gathering my supplies for the next 24 hours and stacking them neatly on my desk:






oh and the appropriate attire:




+10 internet points for anyone who gets the reference


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## JTHMfreak

When I play, I'll be on teamspeak, autocorrect wanted to make that tramadol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> When I play, I'll be on teamspeak, autocorrect wanted to make that tramadol


Heavy and I are already in TS.


----------



## RW2112

I am about to download teamspeak, anyplace I can find login info for the clan?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

TS.OCNGaming.net
http://www.overclock.net/t/1355476/overclock-net-presents-its-own-teamspeak-3-server/0_100


----------



## yahu

I do loves me some southern rap, Eden.


----------



## cravinmild

I may end up splitting a toon this season with my kid. What char looks to be the most helpful as a support toon

oh oh oh oh it started oh oh oh oh


----------



## JTHMfreak

Guessing this thread will be pretty empty all weekend


----------



## cravinmild

Posts from cells while on bathroom breaks lol


----------



## Penryn

I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I'm doing a Uliana's Monk build, I'm loving it even with out the Lion's Claw... can't wait to get it. Then I'm going to work on getting 1 Billion gold... for reasons. Then it's off to getting the set in ancients versions.
> 
> I'll try to remember to record the chaos tonight.


----------



## Vakten

Just sent request to join the clan, am keen to get back into D3 but never got past being a casual player


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Just sent request to join the clan, am keen to get back into D3 but never got past being a casual player


Its a fun game now for sure. I'm casual to the point i just don't play seasons. I just play my NS characters.


----------



## PaPaBlista

MY DICK HURTS, again


----------



## Kreuzer

Level 70 in less than 6 hours.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Level 70 in less than 6 hours.


Congrats I guess, I am still lvl 51


----------



## sepheroth003

Well my 3 friends and I are far from hardcore players but we hit 70 in 5hrs and 22mins last night.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

para 15 so far with the most weirdest barb build ever but its working


----------



## RW2112

When I stopped for the night I already had a Furnace and a Mask of Jeram cubed for my WD...


----------



## Wezzor

Do the paragon experience that you earn on your seasonal character add up to the non-seasonal character after the season ends?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Do the paragon experience that you earn on your seasonal character add up to the non-seasonal character after the season ends?


Yes, they just add the exp. There are a bunch of sites that calculate what level you would be at.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yes, they just add the exp. There are a bunch of sites that calculate what level you would be at.


Nice!
Would you mind linking one?


----------



## Alex132

Ehhh, still not sure if I should go Barb or DH this season. I have played DH so much - and I still really enjoy it. Over 95% of my playtime is DH basically.

I might actually go barb because it'll be a change - and I hope they're not just AoE spam like last season and decent vs single target? Or maybe play a proper crusader this season....


----------



## Sainesk

Still sorting through/Kanai-ing my stuff from last season, need enough room to delete a character again...


----------



## Cybertox

So I finally hit lvl 70, already got Raekors helmet. Still experimenting with the furious charge build.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Nice!
> Would you mind linking one?


Paragon Calculator


----------



## CoreyL4

So just started playing this again. I have a friend speed running through the acts.

What are some tips and tricks for the game that veteran players would suggest?


----------



## Zepher

We would have been under 5 hours if 2 of our group didn't call it a night at 68.
We continued on and I hit 70 and a Paragon level back to back, I was at Para 3 when my teammate hit 70.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> When I stopped for the night I already had a Furnace and a Mask of Jeram cubed for my WD...


yea i found a furnace at lvl 36 it kinda pissed me off because i have been looking for one on my non seasons lol


----------



## RW2112

Make sure to save it and extract the power in the cube. Mine was around level 40 when found.


----------



## partypoison25

Gonna go full noob here and ask, What does " Cubed " mean?


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Gonna go full noob here and ask, What does " Cubed " mean?


Kanai's Cube is a new thing where you can extract Legendary stats from certain items and equip the stat as a bonus, you have to sacrifice the item to get the stat from it.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Make sure to save it and extract the power in the cube. Mine was around level 40 when found.


yea already done that wasnt going to leave it for nothing. Can really see a big difference for those elite packs


----------



## RaleighStClair

Anyone else getting stutter or micro-stutter? I've tried everything in the video settings but nothing seems to fix it.


----------



## yahu

some have said audio settings turned down can have an effect. I have only experienced weird lag on some maps last night. Also, installing on an SSD has helped some of the old lag experienced in this game.

Sorry I fell asleep guys. Drama at the house (wapce has some weird health issues going on the last few weeks). I hung out with her for a bit then sat down on an easy chair...ffwd a few hours later and I emerged from a coma. I then have been hanging out with the kids and made them dinner. I'll be on in a little bit.

I have the world's crappiest mish-mosh of WD parts but I got a carnevil mask at lvl 41 and an okay DoD at 70. I think I'm utilizing 2pc from arachyr's set (or whatever that is called) and 2pc zuni, but we dinged 4P GR35 I think this morning? I know I could set it up better and was starting to feel really squishy on that GR35.

That all said, the friggin' legendary drop rate is a big POS right now it seems (at least earlier). I was going multiple T6 rifts with no drops (most of party was only getting 1 and sometimes 2). GR in the 20's was giving 2 - 3 then consistently 1 and sometimes none. Even in the GR 30's was still getting 1 and sometimes 2 or 3. I was getting more drops running bounties to cube that carnevil toward the end of playing as I had just found a decent lvl 70 MoJ. W.T.F. Blizz?!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Anyone else getting stutter or micro-stutter? I've tried everything in the video settings but nothing seems to fix it.


Non stop. It's not more than a irritation at this point. I have had a few lag related deaths. See. Others post about stutter as well. I can't find a fix


----------



## Wheezo

I always got stutter when I had the max forground/background FPS limiters enabled. Unchecked them and now it runs smooth as butter, even while 6 of my threads are loaded with other tasks.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Could stuttering be due to a huge amount of people playing? Is there usually stuttering at the start of a season?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

I've been having issues loading into certain areas it will just stay at the load screen and the loading bar will just flicker.
Have tried a reinstall to no prevail, also in some act V maps my screen will start jittering an alt tab will fix it but if i go to the same part it will do it again


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Paragon Calculator


Thank you!


----------



## Cybertox

I just got the Ring Of The Royal Grandeur in Season, not the best stats but still.


----------



## Sainesk

season 4 stash space management sim completed, can now finally delete a character yay. This is ridiculous...


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone playing Diablo in 4k? How is it?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone playing Diablo in 4k? How is it?


Some things do scale, some don't. It's weird. Overall very nice.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Some things do scale, some don't. It's weird. Overall very nice.


I am so worried to purchase a 4K monitor because of all these scaling problems people keep mentioning









Just bought ROS expansion and will play the game on PC first time after 2 years but decided to wait on a new monitor to do the purchase.

Maybe I should go with a 1440p monitor. Not sure. But I so want a 4K monitor.


----------



## Some Random Guy

I don't have any problems at 4k. Some games I lose the cursor on screen in all the real estate with eye candy, but Diablo 3 makes it easy since I'm running towards it a majority of the time. I'm a pretty casual D3 player though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> I don't have any problems at 4k. Some games I lose the cursor on screen in all the real estate with eye candy, but Diablo 3 makes it easy since I'm running towards it a majority of the time. I'm a pretty casual D3 player though.


Not gonna hijack the thread so sending you a PM.


----------



## Derek129

Hi guys, how do you fix this stuttering and lag that diablo 3 persistently is. I found a thread the other day that mentioned unchecking the max and min fps sliders


----------



## HeavyUser

I have no scaling issues @ 4k, looks perfect


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek129*
> 
> Hi guys, how do you fix this stuttering and lag that diablo 3 persistently is. I found a thread the other day that mentioned unchecking the max and min fps sliders


make sure vsync is on because i have stutter and lag with it off


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Some things do scale, some don't. It's weird. Overall very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so worried to purchase a 4K monitor because of all these scaling problems people keep mentioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought ROS expansion and will play the game on PC first time after 2 years but decided to wait on a new monitor to do the purchase.
> 
> Maybe I should go with a 1440p monitor. Not sure. But I so want a 4K monitor.
Click to expand...

I *highly* suggest you read reviews of 4k monitors here: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews_index.htm

Try and a nice low input latency (pref below 10ms) monitor with 60hz and uniform colors (harder on larger TN panels), my u2713hm has a lot of input latency and it's awful (~23ms). There are some 4ks with over 30ms latency - so beware.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> make sure vsync is on because i have stutter and lag with it on


That doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Alex132

He probably meant off, I have to keep my Vsync on because it screen-tears with it off


----------



## cravinmild

I unchecked max min/max sliders and it still does it. I also messed with sound settings in game but that did nothing really. Its less with the two but still there and pretty constant. For me its ok untill i WW or activate an ability with stuff onscreen. The more onscreen the worse the grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sound and stutter. To be honest though it happens in other games like Wolfensteine or Sims 4, Portal. All my drivers are up todate


----------



## Jhexp

Enjoying the patch so far. I cleared GR61 on the Wiz using delrasha with a Sunkeeper. Gave Archon a go yesterday and clear 55 pretty easily. I need to level up the Gorgok gem or whatever it's called though, will get onto that today.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok guys so first time playing the game on PC after 2 years.

I guess I will create a seasonal character and start the campaing first right? What is the adventure section?


----------



## iARDAs

Here are some 4K benchmarks for Diablo.


Spoiler: Diablo 3



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cOrZGgev0YutToIXxEnNRmaBQE7en2d2bVYVRqZvQk0/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok guys so first time playing the game on PC after 2 years.
> 
> I guess I will create a seasonal character and start the campaing first right? What is the adventure section?


Nobody plays campaign (story mode), adventure has all the new features such rift, greater rift, etc.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Nobody plays campaign (story mode), adventure has all the new features such rift, greater rift, etc.


I never finished the campaign so I think I will play it just once and than dive directly into adventure mode.

I am undecided on my character though. I built a Mage but I am so sick of mages.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> I don't have any problems at 4k. Some games I lose the cursor on screen in all the real estate with eye candy, but Diablo 3 makes it easy since I'm running towards it a majority of the time. I'm a pretty casual D3 player though.


You can use YoloMouse (Custom cursor).


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I never finished the campaign so I think I will play it just once and than dive directly into adventure mode.
> 
> I am undecided on my character though. I built a Mage but I am so sick of mages.


I remember the vanilla days, you had to beat campaign 4 times to get to inferno.

Everybody is going with Barbarians now.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Nobody plays campaign (story mode), adventure has all the new features such rift, greater rift, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I never finished the campaign so I think I will play it just once and than dive directly into adventure mode.
> 
> I am undecided on my character though. I built a Mage but I am so sick of mages.
Click to expand...

if I see you on I can run you through the rest of campane. I liked the sm and should not take long.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> You can use YoloMouse (Custom cursor).


That is what I use since I was always loosing my cursor. I play at 3440x1440 and the tiny pointer would always get lost in the chaos on the screen.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> Enjoying the patch so far. I cleared GR61 on the Wiz using delrasha with a Sunkeeper. Gave Archon a go yesterday and clear 55 pretty easily. I need to level up the Gorgok gem or whatever it's called though, will get onto that today.


Can you post your battlenet so I can see your toon? I am playing a Wiz pretty much for the first time, I have a lvl70 non season Wiz but just leveled her to 70 and that is it, always played a Demon Hunter.
I haven't found anything good for mine Wiz yet. Stuck in low 21GR's at the moment.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> if I see you on I can run you through the rest of campane. I liked the sm and should not take long.


I am playing it on PC though. You still on PS4?


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> I remember the vanilla days, you had to beat campaign 4 times to get to inferno.
> 
> Everybody is going with Barbarians now.


Not all of us, lol. Playing a Witch Doctor....


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> if I see you on I can run you through the rest of campane. I liked the sm and should not take long.
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing it on PC though. You still on PS4?
Click to expand...

I'm on both. Ps 4 has no seasons.

Just found the vault. When from four mill to 11mill lol. Got a weapon for the cube which will give me up to 18 fury per weapon throw. Fury should be much easier to manage

wow







three shots fills my globe. Way better results than I had hoped for. I will completely redo my passives and abilities because of this.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> You can use YoloMouse (Custom cursor).


Omg I need that, always losing my cursor amidst everything happening on screen


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Omg I need that, always losing my cursor amidst everything happening on screen


YoloMouse Download 

Instructions


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> I remember the vanilla days, you had to beat campaign 4 times to get to inferno.
> 
> Everybody is going with Barbarians now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us, lol. Playing a Witch Doctor....
Click to expand...

Yeah I started another DH. Can't abandon my DH just because she's not the strongest this season


----------



## JTHMfreak

Should be on early afterNoon for a few hours tomorrow, hoping to see my usual seasonal crew


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Can you post your battlenet so I can see your toon? I am playing a Wiz pretty much for the first time, I have a lvl70 non season Wiz but just leveled her to 70 and that is it, always played a Demon Hunter.
> I haven't found anything good for mine Wiz yet. Stuck in low 21GR's at the moment.


ID - echoes#1970

Regarding yolo mouse I installed it a few weeks back and love it. Much better than the normal cursor.


----------



## Cybertox

Just got Raekors Breeches from Kadala. Already have the 2 set bonus, 3 more to go. Still on Torment 1 though due to rather weak weapons, any one knows any good legendary one handers? I am running two one-handers as of now. I heard Ancient ones are good but extremely hard to attain.


----------



## Zepher

This is my Wizard,
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zepher-1253/hero/65277005

I didn't get a full set of the Vyr's yet but ended up with a full Firebird set so that is better than nothing right now.
Never really played as a Wizard so my skills may not be the optimum ones.
I can solo T7 now.

Also ran with a couple of clanmates in T9 and T10, they let me run with them even though I couldn't kill anything. Was able to find some gear, level my gem, and get a ton of Paragon levels.


----------



## Wezzor

Hi guys!
I just leveled up my seasonal monk to 70. It's the first time ever for me playing a monk and I'd really appreciate some advice on builds. I am currently just running around with blue and yellow items and 4 legendaries so no set items yet at all.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I just leveled up my seasonal monk to 70. It's the first time ever for me playing a monk and I'd really appreciate some advice on builds. I am currently just running around with blue and yellow items and 4 legendaries so no set items yet at all.


Just try to find a few set pieces. Until then, roll EP on some gear, run the lightning rune for double casts, and try to run with someone who will help "pop" the palms.

Here's my monk, I cleared a solo GR58 this morning. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/65228522


----------



## iARDAs

Got no friends at Battle.net

Add me guys

iARDAs is the name


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Not all of us, lol. Playing a Witch Doctor....


amen! well haven't run barb yet but likely eventually will. I stayed up way too late last night rolling for Helltooth gear as I got an ancient scrimshaw to drop. I haven't equipped the gear, just set it up as I believe it needs to go. I also got the diviner staff for acid rain but it isn't ancient. I need to work on the build and see how she does. It will be nice to not rely on a mish-mash of crap, 2pc set here, 2pc set there, but I cleared a 35 with no issues and then made some adjustments and smoked through a 33. I figure no need to keep pushing till I get to focus on it a bit more. I'm looking forward to running bears again tho as it was one of my old favorites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> ID - echoes#1970
> 
> Regarding yolo mouse I installed it a few weeks back and love it. Much better than the normal cursor.


Does it still turn to the diablo icon when you are attacking? It is definitely better having a giant pink cursor, but I wish they could address that one issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Just got Raekors Breeches from Kadala. Already have the 2 set bonus, 3 more to go. Still on Torment 1 though due to rather weak weapons, any one knows any good legendary one handers? I am running two one-handers as of now. I heard Ancient ones are good but extremely hard to attain.


You actually want a big ol' beefy 2-hander for Raekor, like furnace (of course), or that polearm that has phys dmg (still getting it, Crazy). Definitely look at the waste set though as that seems to at least be included along with IK for some of the top builds out there, at least last I saw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Got no friends at Battle.net
> 
> Add me guys
> 
> iARDAs is the name


follow the instructions on the first post of this thread and jump into the clan! Your friends list will be packed!









It was really good hanging out this last weekend. I might have gotten a bit busted by the wapce, but I can't say I didn't warn her. Unfortunately I might have to go to a wedding this coming Saturday, but I'm hoping to put some play time in the other days. We'll see.

last night, lemans and FNG pointed out that I was set to away all weekend. DOH! That is how I usually set myself when I'm at work as I don't want someone to think I'm available when my toon might be whacking it in town while I'm addressing something in the office. I guess when I played last must have been in the office and I didn't even look at that. I'll try to keep that updated better, not that any of ya'll give two poops.

BTW Kreuzer - keep pushing paragon cause it really bums out FNG that he isn't pulling away!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Does it still turn to the diablo icon when you are attacking? It is definitely better having a giant pink cursor, but I wish they could address that one issue.


YOLOmouse replaces the cursor icon when you hit a key combo when the cursor you want to replace is active. Diablo 3 uses 3 or 4 cursors, you have to replace them all separately if you want big pink triangles.

They key combo is something like CTRL SHIFT ALT + (1-0 to select cursor/color). So if you just hit it in town, it replaces the default "glove" cursor. Then you have to go to a monster, get the sword up, and hit the key combo to turn the sword into a purple arrow, same with the "grab" glove. Nice thing about that is you can have a different shape or colored cursor for attack or grab, so you know if you're going to res a dead buddy or attack the rift guardian.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Got no friends at Battle.net
> 
> Add me guys
> 
> iARDAs is the name


Are you on EU?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> amen! well haven't run barb yet but likely eventually will. I stayed up way too late last night rolling for Helltooth gear as I got an ancient scrimshaw to drop. I haven't equipped the gear, just set it up as I believe it needs to go. I also got the diviner staff for acid rain but it isn't ancient. I need to work on the build and see how she does. It will be nice to not rely on a mish-mash of crap, 2pc set here, 2pc set there, but I cleared a 35 with no issues and then made some adjustments and smoked through a 33. I figure no need to keep pushing till I get to focus on it a bit more. I'm looking forward to running bears again tho as it was one of my old favorites.
> Does it still turn to the diablo icon when you are attacking? It is definitely better having a giant pink cursor, but I wish they could address that one issue.
> You actually want a big ol' beefy 2-hander for Raekor, like furnace (of course), or that polearm that has phys dmg (still getting it, Crazy). Definitely look at the waste set though as that seems to at least be included along with IK for some of the top builds out there, at least last I saw.
> follow the instructions on the first post of this thread and jump into the clan! Your friends list will be packed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really good hanging out this last weekend. I might have gotten a bit busted by the wapce, but I can't say I didn't warn her. Unfortunately I might have to go to a wedding this coming Saturday, but I'm hoping to put some play time in the other days. We'll see.
> 
> last night, lemans and FNG pointed out that I was set to away all weekend. DOH! That is how I usually set myself when I'm at work as I don't want someone to think I'm available when my toon might be whacking it in town while I'm addressing something in the office. I guess when I played last must have been in the office and I didn't even look at that. I'll try to keep that updated better, not that any of ya'll give two poops.
> 
> BTW Kreuzer - keep pushing paragon cause it really bums out FNG that he isn't pulling away!


Yeah looks like a two hander is my best bet but transitioning to one is going to cost me so many stats. Id rather keep rolling one handers until a really good legendary two hander drops.

Ops, sorry for the double post, wanted to edit my previous post not post another one.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm way behind. I think i'm 47 or so right now. I was 7 yesterday around noon. Slowly but surely.

Well now...back to work for a bit.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> YOLOmouse replaces the cursor icon when you hit a key combo when the cursor you want to replace is active. Diablo 3 uses 3 or 4 cursors, you have to replace them all separately if you want big pink triangles.
> 
> They key combo is something like CTRL SHIFT ALT + (1-0 to select cursor/color). So if you just hit it in town, it replaces the default "glove" cursor. Then you have to go to a monster, get the sword up, and hit the key combo to turn the sword into a purple arrow, same with the "grab" glove. Nice thing about that is you can have a different shape or colored cursor for attack or grab, so you know if you're going to res a dead buddy or attack the rift guardian.


derp - makes sense. I did a pretty straight-forward install on one of my machines that I haven't been using as much so I'll have to set that up mo' bettah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah looks like a two hander is my best bet but transitioning to one is going to cost me so many stats. Id rather keep rolling one handers until a really good legendary two hander drops.
> 
> Ops, sorry for the double post, wanted to edit my previous post not post another one.


it affects your stats on paper but the actual base dmg of the weapon is so much higher. That said, you do lose the added crit dmg gem which can be big, plus any cdr, and I suppose vit. AS doesn't matter for that build as much, so that is simply a paper dmg buff.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Are you on EU?


Yep...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep...


Nice, finally someone from OCN who is on EU.

Cybertox#2808


----------



## yahu

nice! - tox gets a buddy!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Nice, finally someone from OCN who is on EU.
> 
> Cybertox#2808


Cool. Added you

iARDAs#2562 is mine. Add me guys..

I also applied to the clan.


----------



## CoreyL4

Does this game still have a strong player base or is it dead?

Anyways, need to people to play with (can't do anything at 17 Paragon lol).

BlueZebra#1279


----------



## slickwilly

Reached a new personal best, level 70 in 24 hours in hard core with out being power leveled by someone else, level 70 usually takes a lot longer with more than a few restarts due to an untimely death, I believe it is because of two good early game gear drops, an Oculus ring with 36% damage aura and Bracers of destruction with 347% to damage for the first 5 enemies hit, I have learned to time my swings so that each one is counted as a new attack and reaps the bonus damage, at level 70 I a Dishonored legacy dropped with 310% boost to cleave depending on your Fury level, I have already Kubed the ring and bracers, loving that new feature


----------



## Punisher64

So what is the good Monk build this season? I heard the Ulnia set was, but I just didn't like the playstyle at all. I'm debating rezzing the old Inna build. Thoughts? Also I will put up my battletag later, looking for a good clan as well for the new season (have level 70 paragon 30ish atm).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Does this game still have a strong player base or is it dead?
> 
> Anyways, need to people to play with (can't do anything at 17 Paragon lol).
> 
> BlueZebra#1279


Diablo 3 has a very strong player base when a new patch/season launches (which just happened friday), then it slowly looses people as they get bored and wait for the next one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> So what is the good Monk build this season? I heard the Ulnia set was, but I just didn't like the playstyle at all. I'm debating rezzing the old Inna build. Thoughts? Also I will put up my battletag later, looking for a good clan as well for the new season (have level 70 paragon 30ish atm).


The dashing strike set combined with flying dragon in cube and shenlongs fist combo seemed pretty strong.


----------



## CoreyL4

So whats the easiest way to get the green armor sets? Rifts and just grind?


----------



## Zepher

I think I am going to make a Demon Hunter, not really digging the Wizard.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So whats the easiest way to get the green armor sets? Rifts and just grind?


Spending blood shards is a good way


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So whats the easiest way to get the green armor sets? Rifts and just grind?


Actually once you get enough basic mats together and get the cube you can convert yellow rares into legendaries. It is possible to gain set items and even ancients through that process.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Actually once you get enough basic mats together and get the cube you can convert yellow rares into legendaries. It is possible to gain set items and even ancients through that process.


I just came back to the game and I have been hearing a lot of this cube.....where do you get it?

also my game name is loier and im in the clan


----------



## iARDAs

Guys how do I join the Diablo 3 OCN clan?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys how do I join the Diablo 3 OCN clan?


First post has all the details.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys how do I join the Diablo 3 OCN clan?


As far as i know, there's no EU OCN clan.


----------



## lemans81

So if anyone needs leveling and I am on feel free to ask, I should be on a good portion of today(about 3 hours from this post).


----------



## Cybertox

So I got a really nice two hander with 10% cooldown reduction and which increases Frenzy up to ten times instead of the traditional five. Also got Raekors shoulders, 3 more set pieces and my armour set will be complete, currently steamrolling through Torment III, gonna transition to IV once I get more toughness and survivability.

Those who need help levelling can hit me up as well, I am on EU though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So if anyone needs leveling and I am on feel free to ask, I should be on a good portion of today(about 3 hours from this post).


i could use a 2nd toon


----------



## homer98

Whats the deal with power leveling this season?
A few people told me that rushing/plevel isnt going to be as effective as previous seasons, and its better to gain xp with similarly level'd characters?

Is this true or just a rumor? I haven't been able to test it myself, but I have two buddies that are just starting seasons for the first time, want to help them out a bit.


----------



## staccker

How is crusader as a playable toon? fun, boring, bad damage, good survivability? I am gonna play in season 4 and was looking for something new besides my current barb.


----------



## fcman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Whats the deal with power leveling this season?
> A few people told me that rushing/plevel isnt going to be as effective as previous seasons, and its better to gain xp with similarly level'd characters?
> 
> Is this true or just a rumor? I haven't been able to test it myself, but I have two buddies that are just starting seasons for the first time, want to help them out a bit.


I can't imagine thats even remotely true. I levelled a buddy from 0-70 in a couple hours running T6(0-50ish) and then T3(70)


----------



## iARDAs

Why power level when you can enjoy the beauty of leveling up yourself?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Why power level when you can enjoy the beauty of leveling up yourself?


You will understand once you hit level 50.


----------



## homer98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fcman*
> 
> I can't imagine thats even remotely true. I levelled a buddy from 0-70 in a couple hours running T6(0-50ish) and then T3(70)


Alright thanks, I'm sure I would have heard more about it if it was true.


----------



## cravinmild

We did power lvling last night. Lowest lvl guy was like 15. They were lvl65 in a hour or so. Hard to see the screen from all the lvl up flashing the screen.

Once you do sm once you just want to get to 70 and get the real game started.


----------



## HeavyUser

Crazy rushed me from 1 to 70 in 15 minutes last night, whoever said it is not as effective does not know what they are talking about


----------



## Noviets

Noviets in da houseeee


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Noviets in da houseeee


that is a mighty chipper attitude for such an early morning!


----------



## Crazy9000

How to power level:

- At least one person being powerleveled should have a level 25+ gem of ease. Experience items are shared with the party now, so if one person has some XP gear, everyone gets it.

- Make the game Torment VI level 70 (leveler creates game)

- Open T6 rifts until everyone is 70

- People being leveled *stand at entrance of rift* and don't move. Teleport to the leveler when he goes down a level, and stay put when you get there. Ideally you are watching his dot on your minimap, and shouldn't have to be told to teleport.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homer98*
> 
> Whats the deal with power leveling this season?
> A few people told me that rushing/plevel isnt going to be as effective as previous seasons, and its better to gain xp with similarly level'd characters?
> 
> Is this true or just a rumor? I haven't been able to test it myself, but I have two buddies that are just starting seasons for the first time, want to help them out a bit.


I just Plvled my grandson in master, less than 3 hours in master and he is lvl 57, was not quit geared for T1 with out my trusty Templar side kick at that time, he wants to finish the rest in story mode for the achievements


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How to power level:
> 
> - At least one person being powerleveled should have a level 25+ gem of ease. Experience items are shared with the party now, so if one person has some XP gear, everyone gets it.
> 
> - Make the game Torment VI level 70 (leveler creates game)
> 
> - Open T6 rifts until everyone is 70
> 
> - People being leveled *stand at entrance of rift* and don't move. Teleport to the leveler when he goes down a level, and stay put when you get there. Ideally you are watching his dot on your minimap, and shouldn't have to be told to teleport.


Wow, was not aware that E XP was shared, good to know as I am wearing a Leoric's crown with a royal ruby in it,


----------



## Zepher

you can even stand in town and get XP, but you get more XP if you are near the group. I ran with some clanmates to level my DH last night.
Just ran with them and tried to stay out of danger since 1 hit I'd be dead. Took less than an hour to get from 1 to 70.

On my non season account, I have a complete Lvl 1 Unhallowed Essence Set with a strong lvl 1 Izzucbob and can power level myself to 70 in about 20 minutes in T6.
Each kill is 7 Levels for the first few levels. I was level 50 something and the onscreen message was still at level 14.


----------



## JTHMfreak

First day of the season for me, and lay luck was with me even more so than usual.
Got 5/6 of UE
3 pieces of natalia
Focus and restraint
Pride fall (out of only a single cache)
Witching hour (first ever that I actually found myself)
Ancient etrayu
And para 130 something
Two goblin vaults

Not too bad


----------



## Maou

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3j9p38/hey_rdiablo_were_here_for_a_quick_qa_about_patch/
Q&A with Diablo 3 developers
DH's gonna have a meele set it looks like.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I had Crossed feelings about the Season, I mean,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> First day of the season for me, and lay luck was with me even more so than usual.
> Got 5/6 of UE
> 3 pieces of natalia
> Focus and restraint
> Pride fall (out of only a single cache)
> Witching hour (first ever that I actually found myself)
> Ancient etrayu
> And para 130 something
> Two goblin vaults
> 
> Not too bad


come on!! how do yo do that guy's I had the wrose luck ever, I played for like 3 hours and only get like 6 random legendaries!! The only good one was the furnance







I need that 4 lvl's to reach 70 and maybe had a little more luck farming


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I had Crossed feelings about the Season, I mean,
> come on!! how do yo do that guy's I had the wrose luck ever, I played for like 3 hours and only get like 6 random legendaries!! The only good one was the furnance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need that 4 lvl's to reach 70 and maybe had a little more luck farming


I really don't know, I just tend to be fully geared by my second day every season.
Last season on day two of playing, every part of my gear was what I needed, and all were ancient, except for two.
If the rest of my life were as lucky as it is for d3, I'd be set


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Thanks again Kruezer for the levels.


----------



## Crazy9000

There's a DH in a 70 clear group, and I just cruised through a gr66 first try with a wizard, could easy do 70 if we ran a ton of them. There's hope for all the classes at the moment it looks like.


----------



## Cybertox

Got Raekors shoulders which I already had and transmuted them with the cube and got the gloves, now I have the 4 pieces set bonus, steam rolling through rifts in under 4 minutes, my dmg increased significantly as I also re-rolled critical hit damage and had a critical hit chance of 9.0% on them. Raekors Furious Charge build is a beast, takes out big groups of enemies in no time, single targeting is not a problem either so far. Now got to grind for the boots and the chest on which I spent 3K blood shards and still didnt get while already having about 5 pieces of immortals king chest from gambling.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Still haven't found a way to fix the stutter in this game. I have tried everything. Even maxed out at 4k D3 uses less than 40% of both my CPU & GPU. I have no issues with any other current game I am playing (MGS5, Mad Max, Witcher 3). I run D3 on an SSD that has plenty of space left, I have tried a number of graphic settings tweaks as well as audio channels and the "backround & foreground" fps settings, vsync, Gsync, etc. with no luck. It's almost as if the game would run better on older hardware.


----------



## slickwilly

Kubed an RROG so I could put my Zuni's ring back on, had a poorly rolled Zuni chest piece took a chance and transmuted it hoping for boots, I got another Zuni ring but it was better than the one I had so I transmuted my first ring that had already been re-rolled at the Mistic, it worked I got my Zuni boots, i am now rolling the Z6 + Jade 2 on my non seasonal WD, for solo play I really like the wall of pets this build provides


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Still haven't found a way to fix the stutter in this game. I have tried everything. Even maxed out at 4k D3 uses less than 40% of both my CPU & GPU. I have no issues with any other current game I am playing (MGS5, Mad Max, Witcher 3). I run D3 on an SSD that has plenty of space left, I have tried a number of graphic settings tweaks as well as audio channels and the "backround & foreground" fps settings, vsync, Gsync, etc. with no luck. It's almost as if the game would run better on older hardware.


It might have to do with your internet connection, its stability and speed. Otherwise you can try the following things if you are sure that it is hardware related.

Max Foreground FPS: 61
Max Background FPS: 61

Try enabling vertical sync using a third party software instead of using the in-game one.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I had Crossed feelings about the Season, I mean,
> come on!! how do yo do that guy's I had the wrose luck ever, I played for like 3 hours and only get like 6 random legendaries!! The only good one was the furnance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need that 4 lvl's to reach 70 and maybe had a little more luck farming


Normally your luck with drops is my luck with drops, but for season 4 I was there at the opening Bell and played for the next 7 hours, started up again on Saturday at 8 am and played all day again till midnight, Sunday was the more of the same, I got two portals and a hoarders gem, several legs, some with decent rolls, some had gold skills i want to kube, I never have luck like this in D3 but I don't normally play like this ether, maybe that has something to do with it. (wife was so sweet and left me alone during all this)


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How to power level:
> 
> - At least one person being powerleveled should have a level 25+ gem of ease. Experience items are shared with the party now, so if one person has some XP gear, everyone gets it.
> 
> - Make the game Torment VI level 70 (leveler creates game)
> 
> - Open T6 rifts until everyone is 70
> 
> - People being leveled *stand at entrance of rift* and don't move. Teleport to the leveler when he goes down a level, and stay put when you get there. Ideally you are watching his dot on your minimap, and shouldn't have to be told to teleport.


do you think the benefit of having "strength in numbers" still works best even after the shared exp? I plvl'd Sainesk and a buddy of his pretty quick and they stayed close to me. When in bounty I tried to have them hang back so I could b-line to the end. In grifts I just cleared everything I saw to the RG (WD is a good clear monkey whereas a toon like barb is not always the best since they thrive more in packs). In rifts I don't think they had as hard a time with survivability.

That said, the biggest mistake I see people make when being plvl'd is getting involved. I know they want to make a difference but they should realize they won't. Just hang back in the Strength in numbers bubble (active icon) and soak up the exp is the way I do it. I usually follow Crazy around when he has plvl'd me (or anyone else has) and grab toughness gear and don't usually die. That said, I haven't been plvl'd this season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I really don't know, I just tend to be fully geared by my second day every season.
> Last season on day two of playing, every part of my gear was what I needed, and all were ancient, except for two.
> If the rest of my life were as lucky as it is for d3, I'd be set


gee, I wonder why. JT never seems to be able to make it on day 1 with the rest of us?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Kubed an RROG so I could put my Zuni's ring back on, had a poorly rolled Zuni chest piece took a chance and transmuted it hoping for boots, I got another Zuni ring but it was better than the one I had so I transmuted my first ring that had already been re-rolled at the Mistic, it worked I got my Zuni boots, i am now rolling the Z6 + Jade 2 on my non seasonal WD, for solo play I really like the wall of pets this build provides


There are plenty of combos the WD has that can get you far. I was the early muscle of the group by using 2pc zuni for the fetishes, 2pc helltooth for the necrosis, and then a DoD + lvl 41 carnevil, and a smattering of other crapola gear. My toughness was atrocious, but we ran a GR35 within 14-16 hours of start with FNG that was doing pretty good dmg, lemans barb who was not getting drops so not doing as much dmg but adding other buffs, and then we were swapping in the 4th with whoever (heavy, eden, RW, etc.).

if you are going DoD+carnevil I'd recommend 6pc zuni and not rely on Jade if you can help it (but Jade is good with that mini-nuke if that happens to be what you have at the time). Also, with a poorly built Helltooth set (I'm still missing no less than 3 main pieces such as Grin, Focus/Restraint, Furnace or SMK in cube, no ancient, low CHD to CC, etc.) I was able to pull lemans through GR35 with his fresh 'sader. That build is strong like bull!

BTW - I'm still getting used to the cube. I finally burned tons of mats trying to roll that Grin mask (fack) and have been also slowly converting blues to yellows (blizzard seems to have swayed too far the other way?). One thing I bonered on...standard gems. I was working my butt off gathering topaz but have a pile of amethyst I was sitting on. derp. Just things to keep in mind everyone if you are like me and not taking full advantage of the game.
















***edit*** Oh yeah, this needs to be said. Don't salvage Bodine Bardiche or puzzle rings!!! I won't throw the person under the bus but we had at least one puzzle ring salvage on day1. Those open the cow level (from the anniversary event, which gives tons of exp and good opportunity for legendary drops) and the goblin vault, respectively when used at the cube. PSA has now been provided.


----------



## slickwilly

Thanks for the PSA regarding the puzzle ring Yahu, I was unaware of this


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How to power level:
> 
> - At least one person being powerleveled should have a level 25+ gem of ease. Experience items are shared with the party now, so if one person has some XP gear, everyone gets it.
> 
> - Make the game Torment VI level 70 (leveler creates game)
> 
> - Open T6 rifts until everyone is 70
> 
> - People being leveled *stand at entrance of rift* and don't move. Teleport to the leveler when he goes down a level, and stay put when you get there. Ideally you are watching his dot on your minimap, and shouldn't have to be told to teleport.


When someone helps me to power level I follow them at a secure distance in order to get gold and loot... I die a lot, of course, but is a little more amusing ^^

Yesternight (thats even a word?) Last night I had a little more luck I only can play like 2 hours a day, but I get a leoric's crown and the lion claw! That's good luck for me! ;D


----------



## cravinmild

i find drops slow. one per hour at best


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> i find drops slow. one per hour at best


How geared are you and what level are you running? Don't run TX if it takes you forever to clear it, you want to speed through rifts for more drops. I get an average of probably 2 drops per run in T8 and it takes me like 6min to clear. Add in the downtime between runs I'm probably at like 20 per hour.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Thanks again Kruezer for the levels.


You're welcome, below is my personal chart to understand better.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Still haven't found a way to fix the stutter in this game. I have tried everything. Even maxed out at 4k D3 uses less than 40% of both my CPU & GPU. I have no issues with any other current game I am playing (MGS5, Mad Max, Witcher 3). I run D3 on an SSD that has plenty of space left, I have tried a number of graphic settings tweaks as well as audio channels and the "backround & foreground" fps settings, vsync, Gsync, etc. with no luck. It's almost as if the game would run better on older hardware.


I am running a 144hz gsync monitor and this game runs like trash.

Only thing I have found is running at 60hz fixes the issue.

The game is locked at 60hz no matter what the in game settings tell you. Been an issue in the D3 technical threads forever.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gee, I wonder why. JT never seems to be able to make it on day 1 with the rest of us?


Shot, I wish I could play on day one, but with the time of day it happens at I gotta play husband.
But, most of my gear actually come from Kadala. Dat hoe loves me cause I treat her good.
A big thank you to crazy and shin for those levels today, 140 para levels in one sitting is INSANE.
That 58 gr sure was something though


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Still haven't found a way to fix the stutter in this game. I have tried everything. Even maxed out at 4k D3 uses less than 40% of both my CPU & GPU. I have no issues with any other current game I am playing (MGS5, Mad Max, Witcher 3). I run D3 on an SSD that has plenty of space left, I have tried a number of graphic settings tweaks as well as audio channels and the "backround & foreground" fps settings, vsync, Gsync, etc. with no luck. It's almost as if the game would run better on older hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running a 144hz gsync monitor and this game runs like trash.
> 
> Only thing I have found is running at 60hz fixes the issue.
> 
> The game is locked at 60hz no matter what the in game settings tell you. Been an issue in the D3 technical threads forever.
Click to expand...

i unchecked min max fps and changed to stereo from 5.1 i have no more stutter. my kid says sims 4 still does it


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I am running a 144hz gsync monitor and this game runs like trash.
> 
> Only thing I have found is running at 60hz fixes the issue.
> 
> The game is locked at 60hz no matter what the in game settings tell you. Been an issue in the D3 technical threads forever.


Hmm I am also running a 144hz Gsync monitor I will lock it to 60fps and see if this helps, thanks.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I am running a 144hz gsync monitor and this game runs like trash.
> 
> Only thing I have found is running at 60hz fixes the issue.
> 
> The game is locked at 60hz no matter what the in game settings tell you. Been an issue in the D3 technical threads forever.


when you say "in game settings" do you mean that slider where you can set it to 200, or whatever is max? unfortunately some games are locked, this being one of them. Likely a shortcut taken by devs given that most hardware at the time could be accounted for at that level. They probably saved some little chunk of time and now ya'll are paying for it. Based on what I had read last, the level at which they'd need to make this change is pretty deep, so I don't know that a fix would be coming anytime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Shot, I wish I could play on day one, but with the time of day it happens at I gotta play husband.
> But, most of my gear actually come from Kadala. Dat hoe loves me cause I treat her good.
> A big thank you to crazy and shin for those levels today, 140 para levels in one sitting is INSANE.
> That 58 gr sure was something though


Your wife needs to play wife and let you hang wit da boyz one of these times.







Nah, I get it - c'est la vie is the expression I believe. That's why this week I've been mostly afk at work with an occasional spurt of play here and there. We did the local fair yesterday so I was proper fooked all day and night. I'm not sure what this coming weekend will bring, but I'm hoping for some good gaming. Maybe an all-nighter tomorrow? We'll see.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lemans knows the struggle


----------



## yahu

lol - I gots 3 a mines. speaking of McD - I hear they're doing breakfast 24x7 starting in October? om nom nom!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Lemans knows the struggle


Oh so true... We taught our youngest son to call his bowel movements by the name "Bernanke", who was chairman of the Federal Reserve at the time our son was born. It shouldn't be hard to guess my stance on "quantitative easing" based on that.


----------



## staccker

Went with a crusader for the season and it's my first time playing one. Anyone have any links or know of any decent builds for damage output ?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Went with a crusader for the season and it's my first time playing one. Anyone have any links or know of any decent builds for damage output ?


I planned on rolling a Crusader but ended up with a Barbarian and I am really glad that I did, the Crusader is rather boring and its new armour set is nothing special judging by all the posts that I have read on the Diablo forum. Falling Sword is not dealing enough damage in order to be viable despite the armour set bonus that it receives. So yeah the Seeker of Light set is rather disappointing from what I have read. Other sets are pretty much in the same place. Due to that I refrained from rolling a Sader. Barbarians and Monks got all the love this season.


----------



## inedenimadam

I cant believe the drop rate on machines is not 100% at TX. Seems like a bit of a slap in the face.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant believe the drop rate on machines is not 100% at TX. Seems like a bit of a slap in the face.


Yeah that is rather extreme.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think I need more toughness.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think I need more toughness.


No, just less buffs.


----------



## HeavyUser

MORE


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I planned on rolling a Crusader but ended up with a Barbarian and I am really glad that I did, the Crusader is rather boring and its new armour set is nothing special judging by all the posts that I have read on the Diablo forum. Falling Sword is not dealing enough damage in order to be viable despite the armour set bonus that it receives. So yeah the Seeker of Light set is rather disappointing from what I have read. Other sets are pretty much in the same place. Due to that I refrained from rolling a Sader. Barbarians and Monks got all the love this season.


I was thinking the same thing when I was playing it yesterday. I play a barb non season and i have no problem taking down some mobs. With this crusader I feel like I do no damage, thought I am only 70 (35), but still. I guess ill check out the leader boards for some builds that people are finding most effective.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I planned on rolling a Crusader but ended up with a Barbarian and I am really glad that I did, the Crusader is rather boring and its new armour set is nothing special judging by all the posts that I have read on the Diablo forum. Falling Sword is not dealing enough damage in order to be viable despite the armour set bonus that it receives. So yeah the Seeker of Light set is rather disappointing from what I have read. Other sets are pretty much in the same place. Due to that I refrained from rolling a Sader. Barbarians and Monks got all the love this season.


I thought falling sword was more for the toughness buff when I watched a PTR build last. Sure, it should be dmg but I think people were using it for the buff to toughness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant believe the drop rate on machines is not 100% at TX. Seems like a bit of a slap in the face.


Honestly I think TX is just scaled appropriately like T6 used to be. Well, a little better, but I know that T6 definitely ain't what it used to be, at least in practice (not sure what the paper says). T6 is not providing near enough drops IMO but TX is nice. In any event, they weren't 100% drops in T6 so that's why I assume they aren't 100% in TX. The fact that I don't have to get keys and I get straight machines doesn't feel like a slap at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing when I was playing it yesterday. I play a barb non season and i have no problem taking down some mobs. With this crusader I feel like I do no damage, thought I am only 70 (35), but still. I guess ill check out the leader boards for some builds that people are finding most effective.


I haven't gotten a chance to play hammerdin with the new set yet, but I rolled rolands in S3 for a couple days and easily cleared a 43 I think with a non-ancient golden flense. I got another one to drop in S4 and have thought about trying 'sader with the new build. One thing about 'sader compared to barb is they are really slow feeling.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant believe the drop rate on machines is not 100% at TX. Seems like a bit of a slap in the face.


I've done a bunch and have yet to have one not drop for one of the four people in the game. Just get a group together and kill each of the wardens once, and you should be able to open a set of ubers every time.

The drops aren't shared anymore though, and the whole party needs to be at the same key warden. They can't be farming ones from other acts.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Found out with Lemans that t7 seems to be the magic number for ubers. Got 2 mats every time, on t8 we got 3 mats only twice.
T7 was a breeze


----------



## yahu

anyone tried ubers on t10? I haven't done ubers yet but good god ahmighty, t10 rifts are usually netting me 10 or more legendary drops. A lot of double and sometimes triple drops hit. pretty nice.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think I need more toughness.


ya, I had almost triple that on my level 1 toon, lol,


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> anyone tried ubers on t10? I haven't done ubers yet but good god ahmighty, t10 rifts are usually netting me 10 or more legendary drops. A lot of double and sometimes triple drops hit. pretty nice.


W did ubers on t10. Nowhere near as efficient as t7. On t7 we were getting 2 mats every drop. T8 and up it was the same, only difference was maybe 25% of the time we would get 3 mats a drop.
The extra time involved was not worth it, in my opinion.
A
A t10 single uber fight would take as long as all four t7 fights combined. And the only difference was in one fight we got three mats vs two.
A t7 run would give two hellfires, a t10 also gave 2 Hellfires, with one or two extra single mat left over.


----------



## lemans81

So yesterday Crazy came down from Mount Olympus to show us mortals how the gods play d3....fun ensued. FNG is playing like he was in DNA...was ranked 66 in the solo barb.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> ya, I had almost triple that on my level 1 toon, lol,


short of playing HC and having "gear-up" gear, I don't understand the reason for creating all this lvl1 equipment. Does this mean you had to lvl that many gem of ease to do this? I guess I have don't have as much time to spend on this aspect of the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> W did ubers on t10. Nowhere near as efficient as t7. On t7 we were getting 2 mats every drop. T8 and up it was the same, only difference was maybe 25% of the time we would get 3 mats a drop.
> The extra time involved was not worth it, in my opinion.
> A
> A t10 single uber fight would take as long as all four t7 fights combined. And the only difference was in one fight we got three mats vs two.
> A t7 run would give two hellfires, a t10 also gave 2 Hellfires, with one or two extra single mat left over.


I'll have to give it a shot. I do need a hellfire to really complete my current build as-is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So yesterday Crazy came down from Mount Olympus to show us mortals how the gods play d3....fun ensued. *FNG is "playing" like he was in DNA*...was ranked 66 in the solo barb.


I see what you did there...


----------



## kremtok

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Zepher* 

ya, I had almost triple that on my level 1 toon, lol,



> [snip]


'Almost triple' isn't exactly accurate...


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> short of playing HC and having "gear-up" gear, I don't understand the reason for creating all this lvl1 equipment. Does this mean you had to lvl that many gem of ease to do this? I guess I have don't have as much time to spend on this aspect of the game.


Zeph and I did those at the end of Season 3 cause we were bored and looking for something to do...


----------



## Alex132

Guessing it's much faster to level up this season thanks to the XP changes?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> short of playing HC and having "gear-up" gear, I don't understand the reason for creating all this lvl1 equipment. Does this mean you had to lvl that many gem of ease to do this? I guess I have don't have as much time to spend on this aspect of the game.
> I'll have to give it a shot. I do need a hellfire to really complete my current build as-is.
> I see what you did there...


Using this kind of lvl 1 gear in HC would be nice, you could solo lvl a new or a replacement toon real fast but one lag or disconnect and that gear is gone.


----------



## yahu

well not one lag necessarily if you build it out tough enough. that much toughness would be hard to kill off even in the worst of lag spikes. For a disconnect, don't you get like 10sec, so if you survive through that you are good to go? I'm not entirely sure how HC works but I thought that would prevent people from killing network when getting pummeled.

leveling is at T6 at most, and lower than 70 (while solo leveling anyway) so I think you'd be gtg for some power lvl build. That is really the only reason why I see blizz making that a recipe, and an expensive one at that (multiple lvl25 gem of ease).

BTW (off-topic) - angry chicken build (manajuma's based) for WD is fun and fast for bounties.


----------



## Zepher

Takes 20 minutes for me to level up that toon to 70 as all I have is the weapon and the 6 set pieces and a Hellfire amulet (there is no level requirement for the Hellfire Amulet which I didn't notice till I was looking in the stash and there was no lock icon on it).
RW2112 has a complete 13 item level 1 set and can do it in about 15 minutes.
This is so you can level yourself up if you want to do it yourself, I power level people all the time and if they follow your direction, it can be done really fast, 15-20 minutes depending on the density of the rifts or areas we run.
If you don't follow directions and keep getting yourself killed, then it takes longer like it did yesterday when I power leveled a clan mate.
He kept trying to help out and fight when I kept telling him to stand behind me and try and stay alive.


----------



## slickwilly

I decided to give my old non-seasonal Monk a play last night, run a few bounties for the mats so I could kube an RROG and what do i get out of the Act 1 chest, an ancient RROG, i was not sure if these even existed, ever body wants one but no one I play with has even seen one. "they do exists"


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm going to play non-seassonal today, I abandon it when the seasson beggins and don't had any mat for cube, then I think it will be missions and key guardians tonight.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Takes 20 minutes for me to level up that toon to 70 as all I have is the weapon and the 6 set pieces and a Hellfire amulet (there is no level requirement for the Hellfire Amulet which I didn't notice till I was looking in the stash and there was no lock icon on it).
> RW2112 has a complete 13 item level 1 set and can do it in about 15 minutes.
> This is so you can level yourself up if you want to do it yourself, I power level people all the time and if they follow your direction, it can be done really fast, 15-20 minutes depending on the density of the rifts or areas we run.
> If you don't follow directions and keep getting yourself killed, then it takes longer like it did yesterday when I power leveled a clan mate.
> He kept trying to help out and fight when I kept telling him to stand behind me and try and stay alive.


but how often do you need to re-level a DH, especially NS? I believe this was UE gear, but wouldn't it have been better to do this with say Cain's, Born's, and a Leoric ring/crown? HF amulet thankfully got the same benefit as the rings, where you can equip from the start. Speaking of which, I built a really nice amulet early this morning and looking forward to trying it out later.

I understand your point about people that don't listen, for sure. It's like they can't help themselves when they know damn well they can't do anything and they'll only proc a mob a get 1-shot. Which seems counter-intuitive a bit for someone that knows not to get involved to take the time to build the gear, such as myself, as I know how to be power-leveled properly, so why waste the time on leveling all of the gem of ease. Don't get me wrong, one gem of ease is great and makes future powerleveling, especially in season where you'll likely build a few mules and whatnot so much easier going.

The changes in 2.3 make leveling take all of about 15min now. I leveled my kids toon the other day and was surprised it was so quick with literally no gem of ease, exp gear, etc. I'd imagine with gem of ease it should be even quicker now. Again, the only main benefit I can see with this recipe would be leveling gear for folks on HC. being able to re-up without pleading with someone has got to be nice, and would make me less worried about playing HC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I decided to give my old non-seasonal Monk a play last night, run a few bounties for the mats so I could kube an RROG and what do i get out of the Act 1 chest, an ancient RROG, i was not sure if these even existed, ever body wants one but no one I play with has even seen one. "they do exists"


They do indeed exist, and they seem almost more worthless than ever now that you'd likely plop them in the cube and go with a better set of rings.


----------



## RW2112

Only reason I want a RoRG now is so I can cube it for using another pc of gear with my set...


----------



## yahu

^hells yeah! I got one while leveling up, and it was dex. Didn't matter one lick once I hit 70!


----------



## iARDAs

When I become level 70 I will knock on your door guys.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Only reason I want a RoRG now is so I can cube it for using another pc of gear with my set...











equip RROG skill or go with the Dovu energy trap skill, extend stun effects by 25%


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When I become level 70 I will knock on your door guys.


Or, knock on my door tonight and I will get you to 70 so fast your clothes will fly off.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Or, knock on my door tonight and I will get you to 70 so fast your clothes will fly off.


Ooooooooooo, romantic


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Or, knock on my door tonight and I will get you to 70 so fast your clothes will fly off.


Thanks bro but I never finished the story and will see the end of it. If ı cant be kevel 70 by than, I will crash your door down...


----------



## yahu

^it's a trap!

actually, I believe iARDAs is on the EU server.

@slickwilly - use CoE affix for 200% moar dmg! om nom nom!

I put together a pretty nice HF amulet early this morning. I haven't had a chance to use it yet though. I really like not having to farm keys anymore, and the double-mat guarantee at VII is very nice. I was able to run the ubers pretty quick at t10 but got exactly 2 mats from each, so I agree with what JT is saying - why bother.


----------



## HeavyUser

Oh hey, your from Turkey! My ex was from Istanbul, constantly made me drink "Lions Milk" and act all macho. I hated it, lol.

Edit: Yahu whats your game name in Diablo??


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Oh hey, your from Turkey! My ex was from Istanbul, constantly made me drink "Lions Milk" and act all macho. I hated it, lol.
> 
> Edit: Yahu whats your game name in Diablo??


Ahahahhaha. That drink is not for Americans bro. Only few in Europe can handle it. Mainly greeks and turks.

Edit: actually drinking one in our summer house porch right now


----------



## HeavyUser

It was good ok, I thought it was awesome that it turned white when you would drop ice cubes in it! It had a heavy Anise flavor to is though, not a big fan of anise.

She was a proud woman to, so so proud. Argued with me all the time for no reason, she even admitted she loved arguing and fighting...

edit: Sujuk is badass.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> It was good ok, I thought it was awesome that it turned white when you would drop ice cubes in it! It had a heavy Anise flavor to is though, not a big fan of anise.
> 
> She was a proud woman to, so so proud. Argued with me all the time for no reason, she even admitted she loved arguing and fighting...


Posted a pic above...

Well Turkish woman are tough to handle. If they were a boss in Diablo 3, good lucking slaying her


----------



## HeavyUser

**** that, TP back to town and bang one out with Kadala....pay to play then walk away.

edited for language


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> **** that, TP back to town and bang one out with Kadala....pay to play then walk away.
> 
> edited for language


Ahahahha. What was her name? Gonna email blizzard to create a boss based on Turkish girls... Oh boy people would switch to Mario Kart like no tomorrow...


----------



## HeavyUser

Pelin

she deserves to be an Uber


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Pelin
> 
> she deserves to be an Uber


Certainly bro


----------



## Cybertox

Just got Pride of Cassius, rather decent stats, I dont really need it though.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Oh hey, your from Turkey! My ex was from Istanbul, constantly made me drink "Lions Milk" and act all macho. I hated it, lol.
> 
> Edit: Yahu whats your game name in Diablo??


Eden's favorite screen name: twinklenuts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Pelin
> 
> she deserves to be an Uber


funny stuffs! I wasn't sure what I was getting myself into when reading the subscription update snippet for this thread in my work email. something about drinking white anise???


----------



## Cybertox

Full Raekor's Set, SC Season. Now I got to grind for the vile wards and the furnace to transmute them in the Kanai's Cube and acquire their legendary powers.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Full Raekor's Set, SC Season. Now I got to grind for the vile wards and the furnace to transmute them in the Kanai's Cube and acquire their legendary powers.


I had not even thought about doing a raek build, is it actually viable in higher grifts? 60+ ?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had not even thought about doing a raek build, is it actually viable in higher grifts? 60+ ?


I am not there yet as I am still missing some key elements of the build, but from what I know is that the build is very effective in dense rifts and is being played in parties, it steamrolls through dense groups of mobs like there is no tomorrow however it really lacks single target damage output hence why it is party dependant. But in a party it tends to be very effective, for solo rifting not so much.


----------



## yahu

I think there were changes to Raekor a patch or two ago and while it is rift viable and clears torment levels pretty quick, I'm not sure it would get you into the 60's. Certainly not as handily as the other builds. That said, I haven't touched barb yet this season.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think there were changes to Raekor a patch or two ago and while it is rift viable and clears torment levels pretty quick, I'm not sure it would get you into the 60's. Certainly not as handily as the other builds. That said, I haven't touched barb yet this season.


The Legacy of Raekor's build died out after patch 2.2 introduced the new set Wrath of the Wastes.

This used to be one of the top builds back then - Published on Nov 26, 2014


----------



## yahu

there are current builds for farming torment rifts with Raekor's, but we're talking a cap of GR45 so not what Eden was looking for.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Next Friday I get to play all night long! Should be interesting


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Next Friday I get to play all night long! Should be interesting


All the good things happen when you can go all night long......


----------



## lemans81

#GoblinLivesMatter


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> #GoblinLivesMatter


They are the victims of rape. 4 players going on one goblin, dumping all of their cooldowns on him, I feel sad just by writing this.


----------



## Kreuzer

That reminds me of this.

Diablo III Treasure Goblin Bank


----------



## Cybertox

I have got a question concerning Bracers, I have Steady Strikers right now which are a lvl 48 item and I have yet to find lvl 70 bracers which wouldnt bring my damage down upon replacement. Any suggestions or recommendations on appropriate replacements? The problem is that my current ones have both increased attack speed and increased critical chance.


----------



## lemans81

Keep in mind that paper damage means just about squat. With that said what build are you going for? Need to know that before we can better help you decide whats best.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Keep in mind that paper damage means just about squat. With that said what build are you going for? Need to know that before we can better help you decide whats best.


Well, I have a full Raekor's Set and I am running a Furious Charge build. The thing is that my two hander is very slow even though I am using Frenzy which stacks up to ten times due to the legendary attribute. So I wouldnt want to lose attack speed over a 0.5% increase of critical hit chance. I also feel like I am lacking strength, unbuffed I have around 8200 strength but I am using the Rampage passive.


----------



## lemans81

When I ran raekors I never used a generator, obviously FC doesn't benefit from AS. I wore the Parthon(spelling) that give you more toughness for each nearby enemy.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> When I ran raekors I never used a generator, obviously FC doesn't benefit from AS. I wore the Parthon(spelling) that give you more toughness for each nearby enemy.


Yeah most Raekor builds dont use generators but I just cant go without one, it feels so wrong and single target damage is then just pathetic.

Edit: This is what I need: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/strongarm-bracers


----------



## starmanwarz

I can't seem to find a group via the communities. It's driving me insane.

Para 430+ U6 Monk, looking for some chill guys to play with. 50+ Grifts, rifts, bounties, keys, ubers. Add me if you are on EU and wanna play together jETOCHI#2633


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I can't seem to find a group via the communities. It's driving me insane.
> 
> Para 430+ U6 Monk, looking for some chill guys to play with. 50+ Grifts, rifts, bounties, keys, ubers. Add me if you are on EU and wanna play together jETOCHI#2633


I am not properly geared yet but I would gladly play with you, I am on EU as well. I am currently on Torment V.

Cybertox#2808


----------



## Cybertox

Got another question concerning amulet replacement, should I replace my current one and add a socket in the new one using Ramaladni's Gift?I am going to lose a significant amount of health(VIT,%LIFE) plus its regeneration but I am getting a huge DMG buff and the ability to use a legendary gem.


----------



## The LAN Man

Unless it's changed you can't use ramaldis gift to add sockets to jewelry. If it has changed I still wouldn't use it on that amulet the CHD is wayyyy on the low end


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Unless it's changed you can't use ramaldis gift to add sockets to jewelry. If it has changed I still wouldn't use it on that amulet the CHD is wayyyy on the low end


Yeah the Gift only applies to weapons, or so it seems. I guess Ill keep my current one.


----------



## starmanwarz

You can only add sockets to weapons.


----------



## Cybertox

Earlier today I mentioned that I needed Strongarm Bracers and I just got them from Kadala, lol


----------



## Kreuzer

Home - Builds - Barbarian

Diablo III Builds - Diablo Fans


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm running a IK/Wastes build right now that will probably do well until I get the full Wastes set.
I have the 250%dmg boost from IK so that helps a lot.
I'm a little on th squishy side though.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I'm running a IK/Wastes build right now that will probably do well until I get the full Wastes set.
> I have the 250%dmg boost from IK so that helps a lot.
> I'm a little on th squishy side though.


Try to get some Life per fury spent on belt and weapon.


----------



## Sainesk

glad I went WD this season instead of Barb again, new WD set is fun to derp around in but the reworked Helltooth set is awesome.

On another note, does gift no longer stack?







way to rob my stash space


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> glad I went WD this season instead of Barb again, new WD set is fun to derp around in but the reworked Helltooth set is awesome.
> 
> On another note, does gift no longer stack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to rob my stash space


It does, just wait for it to become account bound. I thought the same thing, then tried again the next day.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> glad I went WD this season instead of Barb again, new WD set is fun to derp around in but the reworked Helltooth set is awesome.
> 
> On another note, does gift no longer stack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to rob my stash space


It stacks, if you found it in a party you have to wait for the timer to run out.


----------



## Farih

Any tips for my Barb ?

It does up to Grift 53.
Most of my problems is killing the Grift guardian, it just take's to long.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/54907758

Was hoping to get a neck with +ele +chd +chc and socket, better ancient gloves and some Lacuni Prowlers for bracers but no luck yet.
Any other and maybe better idea's ?

Got more barb gear if needed here:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/47526290


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Any tips for my Barb ?
> 
> It does up to Grift 53.
> Most of my problems is killing the Grift guardian, it just take's to long.
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/54907758
> 
> Was hoping to get a neck with +ele +chd +chc and socket, better ancient gloves and some Lacuni Prowlers for bracers but no luck yet.
> Any other and maybe better idea's ?
> 
> Got more barb gear if needed here:
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Farih-2556/hero/47526290


This will solve your problem.


----------



## iTurn

RNGeesuz hates me, been gambling for ancient versions of my weapons over the last week... nothing!
Stuck @ GR50 solo...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> RNGeesuz hates me, been gambling for ancient versions of my weapons over the last week... nothing!
> Stuck @ GR50 solo...


Instead of gambling weapons, try upgrading rares in the cube. Put in a rare of the item type you want (like 2h mace), and one of each blue white yellow mats, plus death breath.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Instead of gambling weapons, try upgrading rares in the cube. Put in a rare of the item type you want (like 2h mace), and one of each blue white yellow mats, plus death breath.


I do that too! RNGeezus hates me, I've been collecting the Lions Claw that drop before I get an ancient version. I'm currently at 4.


----------



## Cybertox

Got Vile Wards today through upgrading rare items








Extracted their legendary power, my Furious Charge build is coming along nicely.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> This will solve your problem.


Going to take like 3 months before i get it on my main barb then


----------



## Zepher

Is the Wormwood a decent weapon for the WD? I found one with high DPS and let my Enchantress use it,


----------



## cravinmild

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ wow ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is Aether Wand Tal-Rasha build still viable?


----------



## Cybertox

I have a question concerning legendary gems, if I am going to consume one, that means it will drop again once I do another greater rift or I will have to create a new character in order to get another one?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have a question concerning legendary gems, if I am going to consume one, that means it will drop again once I do another greater rift or I will have to create a new character in order to get another one?


you mean the gem of ease right? If it is the only one you are missing, there is a 100% chance that it will drop in your next GR. If you start a new toon, and leave gems on another toon, they will drop from GRs just like you never had them.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you mean the gem of ease right? If it is the only one you are missing, there is a 100% chance that it will drop in your next GR. If you start a new toon, and leave gems on another toon, they will drop from GRs just like you never had them.


Yeah that is the gem I had in mind, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is Aether Wand Tal-Rasha build still viable?


it'll work for farming torment but doesn't seen like a good option for groups or doing high solo. I think it was a gr60 that I was getting wrecked on after the patch went live. No stun makes the build useless.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you mean the gem of ease right? If it is the only one you are missing, there is a 100% chance that it will drop in your next GR. If you start a new toon, and leave gems on another toon, they will drop from GRs just like you never had them.


I can confirm this; you will not get two of the same gem as long as your first gem is ether on your current active toon or in your bank, if you want multiple copies of the gem of ease then leave all other gems in your bank or on your toon except for gem of ease, make a mule toon and leave them in the mules stash


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have a question concerning legendary gems, if I am going to consume one, that means it will drop again once I do another greater rift or I will have to create a new character in order to get another one?


If you want the same gem to drop again your playing character should not be wearing that gem and the gem should not be in your inventory stash, you need to put it away in a different character.


----------



## Cybertox

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> it'll work for farming torment but doesn't seen like a good option for groups or doing high solo. I think it was a gr60 that I was getting wrecked on after the patch went live. No stun makes the build useless.


Leave it to dev team to ruin fun builds LOL.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is Aether Wand Tal-Rasha build still viable?


All the top wiz on the boards were archon when I looked. With the CC changes, I don't see an aether walker build being viable.

There is a build that's *possibly* viable using a mix of tals and slow time set, but the archon can actually survive GR65+ and do enough damage to pass... not sure if the tal combos can hang out there.

If you can't see the leaderboards ATM, my wizard has the build copied for the most part: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/66180125. I'm missing the unity and halo of arlyse rings though.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

What's a few good cube items for a WW Barb if I don't have the main BIS ones?

Right now I have Mad Monarchs, Fire Walkers, and RoRG.

I was thinking about swapping Mad Monarchs with Scourge, Fire Walkers with Lamentation, and keeping RoRG.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> What's a few good cube items for a WW Barb if I don't have the main BIS ones?
> 
> Right now I have Mad Monarchs, Fire Walkers, and RoRG.
> 
> I was thinking about swapping Mad Monarchs with Scourge, Fire Walkers with Lamentation, and keeping RoRG.


I like the one that stuns enemies for 2 seconds when you first hit them. Considering you usually hit them before they hit you, and most mobs die within 2-5 seconds, it negates half or more of all damage you are likely to receive. The higher above your comfort level you go, the less helpful it is.

You should run leorics cubed, and keep a ruby in helm. Until you get hexing pants anyway.

rorg until you have the full waste set


----------



## JTHMfreak

Really liking monk so far, just gotta get that cool down better though


----------



## DoomDash

"Diablo takes no skill"

Alkaizer #1 every season.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> "Diablo takes no skill"


It takes math, blizzard math at that


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> "Diablo takes no skill"
> 
> Alkaizer #1 every season.


His legacy of rank 1 every season will never be forgotten.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> His legacy of rank 1 every season will never be forgotten.


Klankster is a copy cat and plays like 3x as much. Also alkaizer quits half way into the season out of boredom, and he is currently in school. The point is Alkaizer has skills and is always #1 when is active. You can try and discredit him all you want but there is no one better than him.

Almost every single time after he quit he basically made the "meta".


----------



## RaleighStClair

Lol at the "skills" comments in this thread. Diablo 3 is not skill based. I just rolled my face against my keyboard and did a grift 66 solo w/ Monk. Grifts are all, repeat _ALL_ about density and luck of packs, that's it. Everyone is using the same cookie cutter builds the only difference in this is the grifts makeup.

This is Diablo 3 people not CSGO.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> "Diablo takes no skill"
> 
> Alkaizer #1 every season.


Thanks for the valuable input, now go back to LOTV, where your skills become absolute whenever a patch rolls out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Klankster is a copy cat and plays like 3x as much. Also alkaizer quits half way into the season out of boredom, and he is currently in school. The point is Alkaizer has skills and is always #1 when is active. You can try and discredit him all you want but there is no one better than him.
> 
> Almost every single time after he quit he basically made the "meta".


I think you're getting a skewed perspective from just watching alkaizer videos







. Alkaizer tried as hard as he could to get rank 1 season 2, and couldn't do it... and Klankster wasn't copying, he was using a different strategy then Alkaizer was. He's a very good player, but there are others too.


----------



## yahu

*edit - forgot to get in on the crazy-klankster/doom-alkaizer rub-off.







I think you both have valid points and I don't know enough about either klank or alk to get in the middle. Alkaizer does usually peter out quicker than most and even though he ranks pretty high up front, that is when some of the intricacies of the builds are still being established. I think it is funny when people are happy they rank at beginning of season. You know what they say about winning a gold medal at the special Olympics?

That said, he is all of what, 12, and I don't think he has the luxury of time to spend on the game as some of you DNA freaks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> You can only add sockets to weapons.


wasn't there talk of a gift-type item for jewelry prior to 2.3 dropping? maybe they figgered they're giving us enough this patch as is and they'll hold off for next patch. That would be pretty sweet, though a lot of the good rings come pre-equipped with sockets I suppose these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Earlier today I mentioned that I needed Strongarm Bracers and I just got them from Kadala, lol


congrats! which element is your main dmg dealer. I assume the AR roll on the bracers is temporary until you get the proper elemental roll, correct. moar pah!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I'm running a IK/Wastes build right now that will probably do well until I get the full Wastes set.
> I have the 250%dmg boost from IK so that helps a lot.
> I'm a little on th squishy side though.


last I looked at the barb leaderboards (probably a week or so?) there were viable hybrid builds at the top. barb is looking fun this season but I'm just having too much fun with WD atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> RNGeesuz hates me, been gambling for ancient versions of my weapons over the last week... nothing!
> Stuck @ GR50 solo...


share your build as monk is strong this season. maybe there is something else you could benefit from while waiting for the ancient?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Is the Wormwood a decent weapon for the WD? I found one with high DPS and let my Enchantress use it,


not really, unfortunately.







I think the best use for it this season is a cubed item for the new WD set, which was unfortunately not well thought out with the changes to helltooth (it is relatively similar and not as powerful). It is a fast farming build but I just use manajuma's set and change spirit walk to hex - angry chicken and farm quick enough using the helltooth build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Lol at the "skills" comments in this thread. Diablo 3 is not skill based. I just rolled my face against my keyboard and did a grift 66 solo w/ Monk. Grifts are all, repeat _ALL_ about density and luck of packs, that's it. Everyone is using the same cookie cutter builds the only difference in this is the grifts makeup.
> 
> This is Diablo 3 people not CSGO.


you are fooling yourself if you think that is all grifts are about. it certainly helps to have good density and mob-type, but you are incorrect if you think that is it. Actually I think level layout plays almost as important a part as the above, which definitely takes skill to manipulate. also, not everyone is using the same cookie cutter builds - yes they are similar, but there are little things at the top of the boards that people change to differentiate themselves and help them push a little further.

Of course the base builds are the same, and that is what happens in a game like this where basically a set or two rules the world. You would have a similar thing in a game like CSGO if it were ladders against a clock. you would have very base-build/base-team dynamics that would bubble to the top. The fact is, CSGO is against other players, so obviously more skill will be involved. As lame as the "PvP" is in D3, you can easily see skill between players in there.


----------



## RaleighStClair

^ You are delusional if you think D3 takes any skill whatsoever. Maybe "no lifing" for gear, sure. But what sets most GR60 from GR65+ is GR density and tileset/mob types. It's that simple.

Spending 20 hours a day playing a video game =/= skill.


----------



## FlawleZ

This game definitely requires at least SOME skill. It's really more about solving little puzzles that provide you with gains in stats to achieve the next goal. Spending your time (and a lot of time at that) efficiently is what allows people to stand out from the pack. Yes, luck is a factor. I think it's somewhat similar to poker to be honest. You have to have skill to have a chance, but at the end of the day you need the cards still.


----------



## FlawleZ

Are you guys using Unity for GR55+ solo? I feel like my Monk needs it at a 55. Been Rolling without it but maybe time to change


----------



## RaleighStClair

With the right gear and build you should be killing relatively fast, especially at low grifts below 60 with the monk.

Use the Quin69 Uliana build, but instead of stacking LPS and using mantra w/ agility; stack health globe bonus + ~20k-40k life on hit + use Inner sanctuary w/ intervene rune. I literally have 3 seconds of invulnerability with this build and have more recovery than I need. What is causing me to hit the grift wall( 65) is lack of paragon points +dps. That said I think Uliana can do 70 with the right setup and grift density this early in the season.

edit 65 grift not 66, i failed the 66.


----------



## yahu

@ Flawlez - well put, and good analogy with regards to poker. drops, mobs, density, level are all luck and definitely do play a factor but dealing with absolutes such as saying the game takes no skill is delusional to the point where it is either over-exaggeration (teetering on foolishness), ignorant, or simply trolling.

Now that being said, there are some toons/builds that are certainly a lot more "fire-n-forget" than others. Is monk one of them? I don't know, but I would guess that the leaderboards being separated between GR61 - GR68 (in season) with only the highest few GR levels in the top 20 or so, indicates some skill is sprinkled around here and there.

*edit - even after hitting refresh I didn't see the new page with a couple replies; not sure why this site does that sometimes but I think I saw it explained once.


----------



## FlawleZ

Don't have full ancient armor, both fist weapons are non ancient, and still need a set of gloves that don't have crit chance so I can change to broken promises build.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - forgot to get in on the crazy-klankster/doom-alkaizer rub-off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you both have valid points and I don't know enough about either klank or alk to get in the middle. Alkaizer does usually peter out quicker than most and even though he ranks pretty high up front, that is when some of the intricacies of the builds are still being established. I think it is funny when people are happy they rank at beginning of season. You know what they say about winning a gold medal at the special Olympics?
> 
> That said, he is all of what, 12, and I don't think he has the luxury of time to spend on the game as some of you DNA freaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't there talk of a gift-type item for jewelry prior to 2.3 dropping? maybe they figgered they're giving us enough this patch as is and they'll hold off for next patch. That would be pretty sweet, though a lot of the good rings come pre-equipped with sockets I suppose these days.
> congrats! which element is your main dmg dealer. I assume the AR roll on the bracers is temporary until you get the proper elemental roll, correct. moar pah!
> last I looked at the barb leaderboards (probably a week or so?) there were viable hybrid builds at the top. barb is looking fun this season but I'm just having too much fun with WD atm.
> 
> 
> share your build as monk is strong this season. maybe there is something else you could benefit from while waiting for the ancient?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> not really, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best use for it this season is a cubed item for the new WD set, which was unfortunately not well thought out with the changes to helltooth (it is relatively similar and not as powerful). It is a fast farming build but I just use manajuma's set and change spirit walk to hex - angry chicken and farm quick enough using the helltooth build.
> you are fooling yourself if you think that is all grifts are about. it certainly helps to have good density and mob-type, but you are incorrect if you think that is it. Actually I think level layout plays almost as important a part as the above, which definitely takes skill to manipulate. also, not everyone is using the same cookie cutter builds - yes they are similar, but there are little things at the top of the boards that people change to differentiate themselves and help them push a little further.
> 
> Of course the base builds are the same, and that is what happens in a game like this where basically a set or two rules the world. You would have a similar thing in a game like CSGO if it were ladders against a clock. you would have very base-build/base-team dynamics that would bubble to the top. The fact is, CSGO is against other players, so obviously more skill will be involved. As lame as the "PvP" is in D3, you can easily see skill between players in there.


I just had to complain about RNGeezus (or Crazy is RNGeezus), because I got both weapons yesterday... I will still post my build/gear later though, your tips last season helped a lot!

Edit: Anyone on PS4 wanting to do a U6 build I have lots of Lion's claws you can have...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks for the valuable input, now go back to LOTV, where your skills become absolute whenever a patch rolls out.


What do you mean? Did you think I was insulting diablo? I was giving it a compliment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think you're getting a skewed perspective from just watching alkaizer videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Alkaizer tried as hard as he could to get rank 1 season 2, and couldn't do it... and Klankster wasn't copying, he was using a different strategy then Alkaizer was. He's a very good player, but there are others too.


I watch more than just his stream, I still follow a bunch of the best streamers, it's just alkaizer has a blatant better understanding of the game.

Also to say he tried as hard as he could season 2, I don't remember him ever trying the entire season for any season. I just remember him being #1 typically, and sometimes in more than one class. Even if Klankster occasionally got ahead of him he was rarely in the lead when alk was active, that's all I'm saying.

Oh and last but not least, typically he did most of his play solo in all these situations, it's pretty impressive.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Edit: Anyone on PS4 wanting to do a U6 build I have lots of Lion's claws you can have...


You can share items on consoles? No account bound?!


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> You can share items on consoles? No account bound?!


Yep, I mail things to people all the time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well, there's a massive exploit going around, so ignore any leaderboard builds for a few days.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well, there's a massive exploit going around, so ignore any leaderboard builds for a few days.


What's the exploit?


----------



## Alex132

Apparently if you die with a hellfire amulet until it breaks and leave it in your bank you gain the passive permanently making it possible to gain every passive in the game.


----------



## HeavyUser

god dammit


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Apparently if you die with a hellfire amulet until it breaks and leave it in your bank you gain the passive permanently making it possible to gain every passive in the game.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Apparently if you die with a hellfire amulet until it breaks and leave it in your bank you gain the passive permanently making it possible to gain every passive in the game.


Ninja patch that bad boy


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Yep, I mail things to people all the time.


That's cool


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Apparently if you die with a hellfire amulet until it breaks and leave it in your bank you gain the passive permanently making it possible to gain every passive in the game.


Damn, I just salvaged a bunch too


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Damn, I just salvaged a bunch too


I don't recommend doing the exploit. It will have to be patched soon, and possibly with rollbacks of anyone doing it.


----------



## Kreuzer

19 Hours Ago

[Exploit] All passive Skills at once


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Chance of Blizzard banning?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I always wondered how people figure these things out...


----------



## RW2112

Guess everyone in the game will be farming machines now so they can make ammys.....


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I farmed for one last night and got a **** ammy. Then I joined a public game and saw someone with +100%CD and +10%CC and cried for a bit.


----------



## Kreuzer

I probably made 100 amulets and found 2 100% CD with 10% CC, just keep making them and you will find it.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll circle around and farm a bit more later.

and...cluck cluck.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't recommend doing the exploit. It will have to be patched soon, and possibly with rollbacks of anyone doing it.


Lol, I was just trying to be cute. In all honesty, it wouldn't feel right if I did do it.
But, on a side note, I was doing a t9 rift with some amazing density today.
It turned out to be inefficient for me, but at times my progress was going from 31 to 48% after a group of monsters.
My progress was going up at least ten percent after every mob


----------



## FlawleZ

Those of you that run Monk this season, tell me what I'm doing wrong on my broken promises build. When I cycle between generator and seven sided strike, it seems it's hit or miss if I land on the 100% chc. Ideally I would think you would hit 3 times to Pop palm then hit SSS as soon as it's off cooldown, however it seems when I do that the timing is off. Do I need more CDR? I'm at 41%


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Those of you that run Monk this season, tell me what I'm doing wrong on my broken promises build. When I cycle between generator and seven sided strike, it seems it's hit or miss if I land on the 100% chc. Ideally I would think you would hit 3 times to Pop palm then hit SSS as soon as it's off cooldown, however it seems when I do that the timing is off. Do I need more CDR? I'm at 41%


With broken promises, you get a crit chance somewhere between 30 and 60%. Treat it exactly the same as normal crit chance and don't try to time anything- you will probably just lose DPS waiting to cast attacks.

I think rolling crit chance on gear is the way to go, but broken promise makes it very easy to gear up in the meantime.


----------



## FlawleZ

Yeah I'm going back to crit chance on rolls. It's more consistent dps for me. Also the number one monk on solo grifts is isn't using broken promises


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Those of you that run Monk this season, tell me what I'm doing wrong on my broken promises build. When I cycle between generator and seven sided strike, it seems it's hit or miss if I land on the 100% chc. Ideally I would think you would hit 3 times to Pop palm then hit SSS as soon as it's off cooldown, however it seems when I do that the timing is off. Do I need more CDR? *I'm at 41%*


You need way more CDR. Ideally you want your SSS to fall under a 2 second cooldown. You need to be in the 60-66% range without GOGOK. In the 60% range broken promises is better than crit chance & convention of elements. Not only do you ~ have a 50-60% uptime of BP (which = 50-60% crit chance) you also have much better EHP.

There were a couple posts about COE vs BP on reddit and other forums and it basically boils down to BP being better suited for 65+ grifts. And as someone trying to push 67 solo grifts with Ulianas and tried a number of variants I agree; BP is better. Now if only I could get a good rift.

COE is too squishy for high tier grifts.


----------



## edalbkrad

anybody here having the same problem of being stuck at the "retrieving hero list" screen?
This happens to me during daytime.
I have no problem logging in and playing only from 1am to 5am


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> anybody here having the same problem of being stuck at the "retrieving hero list" screen?
> This happens to me during daytime.
> I have no problem logging in and playing only from 1am to 5am


I noticed a warning last night when I signed out that Diablo servers would be down today for maintenance which I thought was weird since they normally do this on Tuesdays, I could have miss read that though, it was late and I was starting to nod off.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You need way more CDR. Ideally you want your SSS to fall under a 2 second cooldown. You need to be in the 60-66% range without GOGOK. In the 60% range broken promises is better than crit chance & convention of elements. Not only do you ~ have a 50-60% uptime of BP (which = 50-60% crit chance) you also have much better EHP.
> 
> There were a couple posts about COE vs BP on reddit and other forums and it basically boils down to BP being better suited for 65+ grifts. And as someone trying to push 67 solo grifts with Ulianas and tried a number of variants I agree; BP is better. Now if only I could get a good rift.
> 
> COE is too squishy for high tier grifts.


Can you link your profile?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> I probably made 100 amulets and found 2 100% CD with 10% CC, just keep making them and you will find it.


I build about 8 - 10 (only had enough mats for that many at the time) and got a damn near perfect; certainly good enough to not keep wasting mats. primary/useless stat/9.5%cc + socket, and one of the passives I use (most important of course). Currently rolled useless stat to 96% chd. I occasionally try to roll to 100% but my luck on rolls seems bad this season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> anybody here having the same problem of being stuck at the "retrieving hero list" screen?
> This happens to me during daytime.
> I have no problem logging in and playing only from 1am to 5am


not sure what timezone but I know yesterday morning in the Americas there was a solid chunk of DC events, but I'm not sure why. I heard it also affected WoW users at the same time though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I noticed a warning last night when I signed out that Diablo servers would be down today for maintenance which I thought was weird since they normally do this on Tuesdays, I could have miss read that though, it was late and I was starting to nod off.


I logged off ~2A Pacific time and saw a note about chat being offline on 9/9...which is a date we were already past, so I'm not sure w.t.f. that was about. They will do off-cycle updates for exploits, so maybe this is to address the current issue.

*edit, so lame I can't write w.t.f. without periods...


----------



## inedenimadam

So, there was a hellfire ammy exploit:

Wear it
break it
switch it for another
retain the passive from the first
rinse/repeat till you have all passive

that is the hotfix coming down in the patch tonight


----------



## yahu

we was talkin' about that earlier. Is that why you wanted to do HF runs yesterday?







I keed, I keed...

now allow me to inception-post...well, myself of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ...I logged off ~2A Pacific time and saw a note about chat being offline on 9/9...which is a date we were already past, so I'm not sure w.t.f. that was about. *They will do off-cycle updates for exploits, so maybe this is to address the current issue.*


*edit - okay, so here's a question I have for all ya'll. Given the exploit that allows you to have all passives - which character would see the biggest benefit? I would lean toward maybe barb or DH (granted, at a lower overall level)? What about others? WD has some absolutely useless passives.


----------



## slickwilly

Need help power leveling a monk.
I have leveled a bard to seventy solo but after seeing the new U build in action I really want to give it a try, I am west coast and will be on most of Friday evening, I get home from work around 3 and will play till I can't keep my head up, I am not a OCN clan member but I can get in to the community chat.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Need help power leveling a monk.
> I have leveled a bard to seventy solo but after seeing the new U build in action I really want to give it a try, I am west coast and will be on most of Friday evening, I get home from work around 3 and will play till I can't keep my head up, I am not a OCN clan member but I can get in to the community chat.


I can give you a hand if you can follow instructions. I helped power level one clan member and he wouldn't listen, kept telling him to stand behind me, don't try and fight, and try not die, but he kept trying to fight and would keep dying and didn't get any XP till he revived himself. took twice as long to get him to 70. Usually takes about 20 minutes.
I helped another member yesterday and he followed my instructions perfectly and got him leveled quickly. Can sometimes do it in one rift if the mobs are dense enough like in the Cemetery, or two if the rift is in the caves.
my battletag is zepher#1253


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In addition to standing behind the carry, also make sure you wear +xp gear (Cain and Born set) and use the highest ruby you can make in the helm as well as the gem of ease. If you have HF jewelry, I believe that has 0 level requirements as well.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

FlawleZ (I think...?) power leveled my WD from 1-70 yesterday in maybe 30 minutes. There were a few times I accidentally died. A lob of fire came out me or I walked into poison I didn't see. He was great and his DH ran it very quickly on T6.

Thanks again.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You need way more CDR. Ideally you want your SSS to fall under a 2 second cooldown. You need to be in the 60-66% range without GOGOK. In the 60% range broken promises is better than crit chance & convention of elements. Not only do you ~ have a 50-60% uptime of BP (which = 50-60% crit chance) you also have much better EHP.
> 
> There were a couple posts about COE vs BP on reddit and other forums and it basically boils down to BP being better suited for 65+ grifts. And as someone trying to push 67 solo grifts with Ulianas and tried a number of variants I agree; BP is better. Now if only I could get a good rift.
> 
> COE is too squishy for high tier grifts.


how do you get the cool down that low, I think I'm also in the 41% range, would love to have it down to around two seconds though
Edit: just remembereded I need that one weapon for the mass reduction


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> how do you get the cool down that low, I think I'm also in the 41% range, would love to have it down to around two seconds though
> Edit: just remembereded I need that one weapon for the mass reduction


Just to add I went back and rolled off my damage stats for Cooldown. I'm now at 60.67% and it's helped dramatically. Cleared a 55 without much trouble and should be able to do a 57 with a decent rift. Once I get more damage I can see 60+ as not a problem.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> FlawleZ (I think...?) power leveled my WD from 1-70 yesterday in maybe 30 minutes. There were a few times I accidentally died. A lob of fire came out me or I walked into poison I didn't see. He was great and his DH ran it very quickly on T6.
> 
> Thanks again.


I've power leveled many people before but wasn't me this time. I don't have a DH this season.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Developer q&a
http://www.diablohub.com/#items
Even talks about a build for DH with no bow/xbow.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I've power leveled many people before but wasn't me this time. I don't have a DH this season.


I think it might have been Zepher.


----------



## yahu

about 530A (Pacific) I threw out a msg to the clan that I was powerleveling someone but no one needed it at the time. the first post in this thread has some of our contact info I believe too. I should be online and I hope to god away from work to actually play tonight.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> about 530A (Pacific) I threw out a msg to the clan that I was powerleveling someone but no one needed it at the time. the first post in this thread has some of our contact info I believe too. I should be online and I hope to god away from work to actually play tonight.


I should be on later tonight for a good solid run, probably at least eight hours. My monk is good for a 50 group gr, if I can just find that stupid flow of eternity I could likely go higher.
But, I'm also hoping to get more gear on my WD too.


----------



## yahu

work has been kickin' my butt lately so I can't guarantee how late I'll be conscious, but I should probably get my MP numbers up at some point.

I got a tiklandian mask this morning (old lock doc) and was thinking how amazing that build could be with the cube, if they hadn't killed crowd control in this patch.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I think it might have been Zepher.


ya, that was me that power leveled you. The open maps are hard since you can be attacked from all directions, but I usually keep my eye on the person I am leveling and try and keep them safe.


----------



## RW2112

Working on a healing monk today, trying to find a Vigilance, crudest boots and Inna's Helm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just realized I could extract RORG passive... after using 6 souls to socket it.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> ya, that was me that power leveled you. The open maps are hard since you can be attacked from all directions, but I usually keep my eye on the person I am leveling and try and keep them safe.


Either way we got it done. Thanks again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just realized I could extract RORG passive... after using 6 souls to socket it.


Ouch.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just realized I could extract RORG passive... after using 6 souls to socket it.










truth be told, at the start of seasons when I got the cube and had a round of mats, I only had the mask enabled while I struggled to find set pieces. And then I realized I had a low-level RoRG in my stash...problem solved!









even after I had all set gear, before I had furnace or smk (dinged smk #5 this season this morning) it took me a bit to realize I could put off-hand in there for the weapon slot.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Just to add I went back and rolled off my damage stats for Cooldown. I'm now at 60.67% and it's helped dramatically. Cleared a 55 without much trouble and should be able to do a 57 with a decent rift. Once I get more damage I can see 60+ as not a problem.


Do you have flow of eternity in the cube?

I think I am in the high 40s for CDR, but I've been using the generator build.

Currently I've got 2 monks and a wizard at 70.

My healing monk is pretty stacked... expect for rings/ammy but the play style is really boring. My next monk will be my U6 build.

It is so much faster switching characters then switching builds.


----------



## yahu

^that is fo-sho. I haven't seen you on much - did you jump to a different clan? FNG, Adept, and others they were with jumped to an HC clan, from what I hear.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> I can give you a hand if you can follow instructions. I helped power level one clan member and he wouldn't listen, kept telling him to stand behind me, don't try and fight, and try not die, but he kept trying to fight and would keep dying and didn't get any XP till he revived himself. took twice as long to get him to 70. Usually takes about 20 minutes.
> I helped another member yesterday and he followed my instructions perfectly and got him leveled quickly. Can sometimes do it in one rift if the mobs are dense enough like in the Cemetery, or two if the rift is in the caves.
> my battletag is zepher#1253


I can follow directions, I don't need to be in the battle just close enough to get the group play bonus, I don't have a gem of easy in S4 yet, my barb just made seventy yesterday and I have yet to do a Grift with him.
I will look for you when I get home from work around 3 PT


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I can follow directions, I don't need to be in the battle just close enough to get the group play bonus, I don't have a gem of easy in S4 yet, my barb just made seventy yesterday and I have yet to do a Grift with him.
> I will look for you when I get home from work around 3 PT


The group bonus is pretty much nullified by dying even just a few times.

My group of friends that plevel each other just stand by the entrances and tab out of the game.

It also helps in that mobs don't agro you and then make the person leveling you chase 1 mob half way across the map.

I typically try to full clear each level so if they get a legendary to drop they can get it, because cubes matter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that is fo-sho. I haven't seen you on much - did you jump to a different clan? FNG, Adept, and others they were with jumped to an HC clan, from what I hear.


I changed my btag to dottie#1700, as that is what nearly all my wow characters names are (phonetically).

The only drawback to multiple characters of the same class is when you pull boneheaded moves and salvage the wrong gear. i.e. I had two madstones, 1 ok one, and one trash one. I now have 0 madstones.

Still hunting for a focus, another madstone (which I'll cube right away this time) and my FoE.

I've got an ancient with 10% damage of the bow that has mulitshot damage... I'm so tempted to level up a DH and just melt faces with it...


----------



## yahu

^WOAH!!! I feel a little dirty for hitting on you last week! only a little though.







for some reason I pictured dottie as a hawt little UK-gal of a thing, whut loved herself some "bangers n' mash"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In addition to standing behind the carry, also make sure you wear +xp gear (Cain and Born set) and use the highest ruby you can make in the helm as well as the gem of ease. If you have HF jewelry, I believe that has 0 level requirements as well.


All % XP gear makes (almost) no difference (cain, borns, red gems). It won't even give you a full level by the end of the powerlevel. Might as well throw it on if it's in your stash, but don't waste any time or mats on them.

Gem of ease, and items with +monster XP on the other hand... make the level go insanely fast. It's worth finding someone else with a gem of ease to join if you don't have one, as that will be shared.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I can follow directions, I don't need to be in the battle just close enough to get the group play bonus, I don't have a gem of easy in S4 yet, my barb just made seventy yesterday and I have yet to do a Grift with him.
> I will look for you when I get home from work around 3 PT


Fastest powerlevels are if you stay at the entrance, and don't try to get the group play bonus. If at least two leeches have gem of ease, it should only take two T6 rifts to RG, and those can be cleared in 4 mins or less each... making a 10 min power level. This is only if you stay at the entrance and never move until it's time to TP to floor two.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> All % XP gear makes (almost) no difference (cain, borns, red gems). It won't even give you a full level by the end of the powerlevel. Might as well throw it on if it's in your stash, but don't waste any time or mats on them.
> 
> Gem of ease, and items with +monster XP on the other hand... make the level go insanely fast. It's worth finding someone else with a gem of ease to join if you don't have one, as that will be shared.
> Fastest powerlevels are if you stay at the entrance, and don't try to get the group play bonus. If at least two leeches have gem of ease, it should only take two T6 rifts to RG, and those can be cleared in 4 mins or less each... making a 10 min power level. This is only if you stay at the entrance and never move until it's time to TP to floor two.


Sorry, I forgot someone was power leveling him. That was what I was using when I was solo grinding 1-70. I wasn't thinking straight. You are correct!


----------



## inedenimadam

I thought you had to do the killing for a gem of ease to work?

I have a Gem of Ease leveled to 62 just because there was nothing else to level.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, I forgot someone was power leveling him. That was what I was using when I was solo grinding 1-70. I wasn't thinking straight. You are correct!


Red gems are indeed good for solo leveling! Here's why (for people who don't know)

Pretty much all stats in Diablo are additive with like stats, then multiplied into whatever total you're getting. In the case of XP %, this means your red gem is being *added* to the total the torment level gives you (thousands in T6+), then multiplied by the monster XP, becoming effectively useless. a 4050% bonus is not very different from a 4000% bonus. This is also why it's useless to run red gem/hellfire when farming torment rifts or bounties. They are good when solo leveling, because you are going to be running sub-torment for most of the time, which means the base XP% is something you can have a meaningful impact on with XP % gear.

However when we enter a greater rift, something interesting happens- the GRifts aren't in torment difficulty, and thus have no % XP bonus. This means every little bit of % gear you wear gets multiplied into the experience you're getting from killing monsters- making you able to level a ton faster. This is how I hit p900 last night, while working full time and not playing during the day on weekends.

Gem of ease is so good for powerleveling because the base XP each monster gives you under 40 is pretty damn low, and you can get more then +3000 per monster with gem of ease at an easy to obtain level







. You will be level 25 in just a few monster kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought you had to do the killing for a gem of ease to work?


Nope. This is why the zDPS in GRifts should always have one.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Servers down...guess I'll lurk in here...


----------



## slickwilly

NA servers are up


----------



## slickwilly

Anyone on, I was hoping to get some PL time


----------



## Zepher

I'll be back on shortly, have to clone a couple of SSD's for an install this weekend.


----------



## Sainesk

Top level portrait for season 4 is pretty demanding, even requiring a lv 70 HC toon (powerlevel then insta delete the die-because-Blizz-incompetence mode toon). Three lv 60 legendary gems, GR 60+ etc. I thought I was going to take this one easy...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Top level portrait for season 4 is pretty demanding, even requiring a lv 70 HC toon (powerlevel then insta delete the die-because-Blizz-incompetence mode toon). Three lv 60 legendary gems, GR 60+ etc. I thought I was going to take this one easy...


Speed runs are over GR60 now, so the requirements sound pretty tame to me







.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Speed runs are over GR60 now, so the requirements sound pretty tame to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn...I'm still hovering around GR40's.


----------



## lemans81

I have been solo speed running 55....but anything more and its not fast.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have been solo speed running 55....but anything more and its not fast.


How fast are you doing the 55? I think 8 mins is the max you want on a speed run.


----------



## lemans81

Between 6 and 8.5 minutes.


----------



## rck1984

I have been trying to get my hands on either an ancient Lion's Claw or Fist of Az'turrasq by transmuting yellow fists into legendary ones by using the cube. Literally been trying for days and spent a dozen mats on it and i'm starting to wonder if i can even get ancient weapons from the cube..


----------



## RW2112

Ancients are possible albeit very low probability.


----------



## lemans81

I dropped probably 2500 deaths breath to get an ancient bulkathos sword....still don't have an ancient of the second sword.


----------



## rck1984

The RNG gods hate me i guess..


----------



## Zepher

I did a test lest night with my Demon Hunter and was pretty surprised at the results.
the setup I was running was ancient Calamity in hand, 3000DPS, Prides Fall helm for Hatred management, and in the cube, Yangs, Cindercoat, and RoRG since I had Prides Fall on.
Sheet DPS is 1.47 million and crits averaging 600 million, peaking over a billion sometimes. Not a very strong DH.

I crafted a Yangs with 2500DPS and equipped that, put on my UE helm, and selected Calamity, Cinder, Convention of Elements in the cube.
Hatred lasts a lot longer, Sheet DPS dropped to 1.2 million, but I was critting over 4 billion and looked like I was averaging over 1 billion damage.
Now I just need to find an ancient Yangs to equip so I can see what that does damage wise.

We did 3 man Grifts last night, speed running up to 61, RV2112 was healing monk with 29K dps and collecting the enemies into groups, and EVENinEDEN was a barb who was basically doing all the damage.
I was able to do some damage with the new setup, but I was basically just jumping around avoiding the stragglers as they were focusing on only the elites.
Was very fun.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> We did 3 man Grifts last night, speed running up to 61, RV2112 was healing monk with 29K dps and collecting the enemies into groups, and EVENinEDEN was a barb who was basically doing all the damage.
> I was able to do some damage with the new setup, but I was basically just jumping around avoiding the stragglers as they were focusing on only the elites.
> Was very fun.


I don't know what the meta is for 3 man, but the setup we had last night worked fairly well. Having you, the DH, in team means that pretty much everything on screen is agro'd and marked for death.

My HotA barb is complete to the point that I am only gambling for ancient pieces with better secondary resist stats. I feel like the DPS is there to go higher than low 60s, but without the meta, 63/64 is going to be it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got my flow of eternity, went from gr 33 to 49!


----------



## RW2112

With Noviets running Heal Monk, Eden on Barb and I was running my WD we made it through a 64. Had a blast pulling that off. Good times last night!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I don't know what the meta is for 3 man, but the setup we had last night worked fairly well. Having you, the DH, in team means that pretty much everything on screen is agro'd and marked for death.
> 
> My HotA barb is complete to the point that I am only gambling for ancient pieces with better secondary resist stats. I feel like the DPS is there to go higher than low 60s, but without the meta, 63/64 is going to be it.


Currently it's Heal monk + Hota barb + (slot 3 not 100% yet). Current best setups are EP monk or another HOTA for the third.


----------



## KBOMB

if anyone's on this afternoon and can help powerlevel me that would be totally awesome!


----------



## HeavyUser

Eden, we have to try a 2 man HOTA and Healing Monk!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Do you have flow of eternity in the cube?
> 
> I think I am in the high 40s for CDR, but I've been using the generator build.
> 
> Currently I've got 2 monks and a wizard at 70.
> 
> My healing monk is pretty stacked... expect for rings/ammy but the play style is really boring. My next monk will be my U6 build.
> 
> It is so much faster switching characters then switching builds.


Yes I have it cubed. I had to craft it in the Cube wasn't getting any luck with it dropping.

Also does anyone else sign in and the game randomly loses Clan chat? Its annoying because I can't see clan members online or use the clan chat, but I can see the discussion in a beige like color. 

Oh, and I was able to get my U6 on HC if anyone needs a power level or just wants to run ~T6 HC. Its a nice change sometimes when the grind for perfect gear in SC gets old.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes I have it cubed. I had to craft it in the Cube wasn't getting any luck with it dropping.
> 
> Also does anyone else sign in and the game randomly loses Clan chat? Its annoying because I can't see clan members online or use the clan chat, but I can see the discussion in a beige like color.
> 
> Oh, and I was able to get my U6 on HC if anyone needs a power level or just wants to run ~T6 HC. Its a nice change sometimes when the grind for perfect gear in SC gets old.


That sometimes happens to me too, the color going beige/gold, thought I was the only one


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Eden, we have to try a 2 man HOTA and Healing Monk!


You got a heal monk now?

Check the two man record


----------



## iARDAs

Ohhh yeah... Level 27 and just progressed to ACT II... Bring it on Diablo. Bring it on...


----------



## yahu

did lemans and my 2man stick? 65 I think?


----------



## HeavyUser

It sure did, great job guys!


----------



## CoreyL4

Got an ancient piece of the boots I use. However, I do not think it is a good roll for it. Probably going to salvage them.

Should I? Posting the comparison to the two below.



http://imgur.com/yy3jr6d


----------



## soulwrath

Cox to fios.... same latency issues. Ran tracenets loosing connectivity after #11-30.. it really cannot be my isp but I am out of ideas... any other troubleshooting tips?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Got my flow of eternity, went from gr 33 to 49!


How did you get it? I've been farming rifts and gr and also using the kanai's cube but still nothing.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How did you get it? I've been farming rifts and gr and also using the kanai's cube but still nothing.


I just got lucky in a normal rift, right before I was about to switch to my witch doctor.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I just got lucky in a normal rift, right before I was about to switch to my witch doctor.


I see, hopefully it'll drop for me soon too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> did lemans and my 2man stick? 65 I think?


nice! now i have another goal.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## HeavyUser

My god....that density!

Is it me or does he look sick?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Of course he looks sick. He sits on his ass and plays diablo 3 for 20 hrs a day. That's not healty at all. In fact it's quite dangerous.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think it's just the lighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Of course he looks sick. He sits on his ass and plays diablo 3 for 20 hrs a day. That's not healty at all. In fact it's quite dangerous.


Playing video games is not dangerous.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think it's just the lighting.
> Playing video games is not dangerous.


Sitting for 20hours a day in a chair is dangerous.


----------



## HeavyUser

Anyone else having issues logging in :/


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> My god....that density!
> 
> Is it me or does he look sick?


I wonder if he twinkles if you take him out in the sunlight?


----------



## Cybertox

I have been so busy at uni and with work that I didnt even have the time to play Diablo, once I will be done with my finals and work will settle I will jump right back to it, still not done with gearing my Barbarian and might even roll another character later down the road. Not really interested in achieving high greater rifts, Alkaizer looks like he hasnt been out of his home for weeks, but all people DoomDash watches look like that, Moldran is another example, dude looks like a zombie.


----------



## iARDAs

Playing the campaign at HARD and I find it very easy.... I wish I had gone with a harder difficulty level.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Playing the campaign at HARD and I find it very easy.... I wish I had gone with a harder difficulty level.


You can change the difficulty at any time. Simply leave the game and at the screen click the game settings button. It takes you to the menu where you can change the difficulty. If not yet lvl 70 then highest you can go is T6.


----------



## Dotachin

Got tired of the sader, levled gem of ease and started a barb. Got it to lvl 50 in 10 min and to lvl 66 in another hour then logged off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Got tired of the sader, levled gem of ease and started a barb. Got it to lvl 50 in 10 min and to lvl 66 in another hour then logged off.


Why bother? Get with any of the clan guys and you can have a level 70 toon in 2 rifts. T6 rifts run about 2-4 minutes, so 10 minutes tops if you include messing around in between the two.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why bother? Get with any of the clan guys and you can have a level 70 toon in 2 rifts. T6 rifts run about 2-4 minutes, so 10 minutes tops if you include messing around in between the two.


Only T10 open games at the time. Didn't bother to ask for help. Wanted to try the gem too.


----------



## Rickles

I still can't get FoE... tried pretty hard for it this weeked.

Got my 3rd monk to 70 so now I have one with generator build, 1 heal monk and 1 U6.

just need a focus and FoE and then I can start pushing with my u6 monk.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why bother? Get with any of the clan guys and you can have a level 70 toon in 2 rifts. T6 rifts run about 2-4 minutes, so 10 minutes tops if you include messing around in between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> Only T10 open games at the time. Didn't bother to ask for help. Wanted to try the gem too.
Click to expand...

But you should ask. There are several of us who really enjoy helping. We grind and grind and forget to offer assistance. So please....we are a clan, speak up no one will think you are rude. I mean the worst that can happen is we are busy.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> But you should ask. There are several of us who really enjoy helping. We grind and grind and forget to offer assistance. So please....we are a clan, speak up no one will think you are rude. I mean the worst that can happen is we are busy.


Thanks







once I hit 70 I will follow you guys like a goblin haha, this barb won't gear itself.


----------



## Rickles

I actually don't mind boosting while trying to hunt for things to cube, things die much faster on T6.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> But you should ask. There are several of us who really enjoy helping. We grind and grind and forget to offer assistance. So please....we are a clan, speak up no one will think you are rude. I mean the worst that can happen is we are busy.


Its not rude. I asked a couple times on Saturday and twinklenuts responded and leveled me and a buddy of his up real quick. It only takes a couple minutes. If you see me on I'd be happy to pay it forward and help you out too.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> You can change the difficulty at any time. Simply leave the game and at the screen click the game settings button. It takes you to the menu where you can change the difficulty. If not yet lvl 70 then highest you can go is T6.


Started game as normal and already changed to hard. Cant change anymore


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Started game as normal and already changed to hard. Cant change anymore


Once you are done with the campaign it makes little sense in playing it again, play adventure mode, there you can adjust the difficulty whenever you want.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Once you are done with the campaign it makes little sense in playing it again, play adventure mode, there you can adjust the difficulty whenever you want.


I played over half of the campaign on PS4 before but never finished it. I intend to finish it this time and than jump into the adventure mode which will be an advanture because I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> But you should ask. There are several of us who really enjoy helping. We grind and grind and forget to offer assistance. So please....we are a clan, speak up no one will think you are rude. I mean the worst that can happen is we are busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once I hit 70 I will follow you guys like a goblin haha, this barb won't gear itself.
Click to expand...

Seriously, I run enough t8 rifts just for keys that often I crush 1 or 2 full sets of barb gear a day. It take 2-3 minutes per rift, even when backpacking someone. I am guessing roughly 40-50 legendaries get crushed an hour, and I have well over 1000 souls in storage. If you put a ruby in helm, and a leorics in cube, you can have ALL of my drops!

Edit: EVENinEDEN in game, and I am getting on now to spin up a few


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seriously, I run enough t8 rifts just for keys that often I crush 1 or 2 full sets of barb gear a day. It take 2-3 minutes per rift, even when backpacking someone. I am guessing roughly 40-50 legendaries get crushed an hour, and I have well over 1000 souls in storage. If you put a ruby in helm, and a leorics in cube, you can have ALL of my drops!
> 
> Edit: EVENinEDEN in game, and I am getting on now to spin up a few


Will look for ya then! I already have the crown in the cube


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seriously, I run enough t8 rifts just for keys that often I crush 1 or 2 full sets of barb gear a day. It take 2-3 minutes per rift, even when backpacking someone. I am guessing roughly 40-50 legendaries get crushed an hour, and I have well over 1000 souls in storage. If you put a ruby in helm, and a leorics in cube, you can have ALL of my drops!
> 
> Edit: EVENinEDEN in game, and I am getting on now to spin up a few


I would take this man up for anyone looking to gear Barb. I ran with him on Monk and his setup clears T8 rifts very quickly. I think it was 3 of us doing grifts for a bit and we were averaging 90 second 40s.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seriously, I run enough t8 rifts just for keys that often I crush 1 or 2 full sets of barb gear a day. It take 2-3 minutes per rift, even when backpacking someone. I am guessing roughly 40-50 legendaries get crushed an hour, and I have well over 1000 souls in storage. If you put a ruby in helm, and a leorics in cube, you can have ALL of my drops!
> 
> Edit: EVENinEDEN in game, and I am getting on now to spin up a few


Sold.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Moldran is another example, dude looks like a zombie.


I think he is a little bit too worried about his weight, he looks extremely unhealthy skinny to me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seriously, I run enough t8 rifts just for keys that often I crush 1 or 2 full sets of barb gear a day. It take 2-3 minutes per rift, even when backpacking someone. I am guessing roughly 40-50 legendaries get crushed an hour, and I have well over 1000 souls in storage. If you put a ruby in helm, and a leorics in cube, you can have ALL of my drops!
> 
> Edit: EVENinEDEN in game, and I am getting on now to spin up a few
> 
> 
> 
> Sold.
Click to expand...

Well, I was getting on, then life with children got in the way. I will be on a bit later, and probably run til I am blue in the face, but real life comes first, else I will end up looking like Alkiezer there. Geesh, dude needs some sunlight. Get that kid a cheeseburger, he needs something to eat!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, I was getting on, then life with children got in the way. I will be on a bit later, and probably run til I am blue in the face, but real life comes first, else I will end up looking like Alkiezer there. Geesh, dude needs some sunlight. Get that kid a cheeseburger, he needs something to eat!


No problem. I'll be on throughout the day.

With that said, I'm no HeavyUser or Eden type of Barb but if anyone needs plvling I could help.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I think he is a little bit too worried about his weight, he looks extremely unhealthy skinny to me.


He should start eating properly as well as exercise in the gym, he is in those conditions mainly because he is inside playing games the majority of the time.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> He should start eating properly as well as exercise in the gym, he is in those conditions mainly because he is inside playing games the majority of the time.


Actually from what his video blogs say he is working out quite often, but I think it's mainly just cardio without eating the proper amount of calories based on his appearance. He should have a little more meat and muscle. When he was in America he was eating lots of junk and not working out enough though.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Actually from what his video blogs say he is working out quite often, but I think it's mainly just cardio without eating the proper amount of calories based on his appearance. He should have a little more meat and muscle. When he was in America he was eating lots of junk and not working out enough though.


He should lift weights, by doing cardio he actually loses additional weight. I also doubt that he eats well, eating well meaning getting up from the computer and making a proper lunch instead of reheating something in the microwave.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> He should lift weights, by doing cardio he actually loses additional weight. I also doubt that he eats well, eating well meaning getting up from the computer and making a proper lunch instead of reheating something in the microwave.


He loves spaghetti, and I know he doesn't microwave it. I don't think he's as lazy as you imply, based on his blogs.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> He loves spaghetti, and I know he doesn't microwave it. I don't think he's as lazy as you imply, based on his blogs.


He should eat things like broccoli, beans, and salads, there is nothing of value in spaghetti in terms of nutrition. In terms of meat he should eat more beef and horse. Anyways, this is way too off-topic. Gonna have time to play tomorrow, looking forward to it however I feel like getting a Furnace is not going to be easy.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> however I feel like getting a Furnace is not going to be easy.


That's my current mission as well.


----------



## Rickles

Ughh...... so many things I need to focus (pun intended) on getting after my FoE it isn't even funny.

Still kicking myself for salvaging my madstone.







Aptly named I suppose.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> In terms of meat he should eat more beef and horse.


You eat horse meat?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> You eat horse meat?


I do and pretty often, I get it at my local Metzger who gets it from farmers who breed horses specifically for meat.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Its not rude. I asked a couple times on Saturday and twinklenuts responded and leveled me and a buddy of his up real quick. It only takes a couple minutes. If you see me on I'd be happy to pay it forward and help you out too.


glad I could help out. That was actually just some random from one of the communities I'm on. during the weekend it is a lot easier for me. during the weekdays if I'm on I'm likely @ work with various interruptions so I play single so I can pause the game as needed. I'm also on quite a few communities and help where I can...with the unfortunate side effect that I'll come back to my D3 window and anything mentioned is out of the cache (I do scroll up to check if I missed anything).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Started game as normal and already changed to hard. Cant change anymore


even in campaign mode you can change difficulty. The only time you couldn't change difficulty was in vanilla when you had to be normal to unlock the next difficulty, and so on until you unlocked inferno. I wish they would re-enable vanilla inferno somehow exactly as it was set so that we could watch the melting that occurs with current builds. People reminisce that it was so hard, which it was at the time, but have a hard time understanding that crap would be destroyed with current gear/builds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...
> Edit: EVENinEDEN in game, and I am getting on now to *spin* up a few


I see what you did there...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> He should eat things like broccoli, beans, and salads, there is nothing of value in spaghetti in terms of nutrition. In terms of meat he should eat more beef and horse. Anyways, this is way too off-topic. Gonna have time to play tomorrow, looking forward to it however I feel like getting a Furnace is not going to be easy.


I've given at least one furnace away this season, and offered another but no one wanted it. I feel so weird salvaging furnace, SMK, and TnT (though not as much). Witching Hours are still hard to come by for me for some reason even though I know others get them often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> You eat horse meat?


you ever had meatballs at IKEA?







But seriously, tox is probably like "you eat taco bell, McD < insert horrible fast food > meat?" Okay maybe not, but there are delicacies around the world that we as 'muricans may not understand or even vilify (not saying you are, Heavy) based on our culture. They didn't have monkey brains in Indiana Jones because someone made it up. I've eaten all sorts of aminals in restaurants in other locales.


----------



## HeavyUser

I honestly never heard of someone eating horse meat, lol. Fack McDonalds and all fast food for that matter.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I honestly never heard of someone eating horse meat, lol. Fack McDonalds and all fast food for that matter.


It's illegal in most, if not all states, IIRC. It's actually drastically reduced the populations of some types of horse breeds that were typically raised for meat, as they aren't good for anything else and aren't desirable.

Having grown up with horses, I could never imagine eating one, and I've eaten a lot of different things... it'd be like eating a pet, I couldn't stomach it.

Pun intended.










Also tomorrow I rebuild my desktop! pretty overkill considering I am only playing D3, but this is OCN!


----------



## Cybertox

I have the money to upgrade but I am not very impressed with the upgrade options that are currently available. Plus there are no interesting games coming out any time soon to justify an upgrade, Just Cause 3 is coming out but I am pretty sure that it is going to be one of those poorly optimized games which run well only on the highest end hardware despite not looking particularly good in terms of visuals. My current specs are good enough for ugly games like Diablo 3









Shame there arent any European players here on OCN. Playing solo, while more self-fulfilling can get boring pretty fast.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Shame there arent any European players here on OCN. Playing solo, while more self-fulfilling can get boring pretty fast.


how high are you on the European Servers?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> how high are you on the European Servers?


Not high at all, I am a casual peasant as of now. My Barb is not even fully geared yet, I can do Torment VII but nothing higher than that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> how high are you on the European Servers?
> 
> 
> 
> Not high at all, I am a casual peasant as of now. My Barb is not even fully geared yet, I can do Torment VII but nothing higher than that.
Click to expand...

A few days with the clan guys will have you P300 and fully geared.

You should get onto the US servers..


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It's illegal in most, if not all states, IIRC. It's actually drastically reduced the populations of some types of horse breeds that were typically raised for meat, as they aren't good for anything else and aren't desirable.
> 
> Having grown up with horses, I could never imagine eating one, and I've eaten a lot of different things... it'd be like eating a pet, I couldn't stomach it.
> 
> Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tomorrow I rebuild my desktop! pretty overkill considering I am only playing D3, but this is OCN!


cool, whatcha rebuilding to? We need details! (this is OCN after all!







)

As for horse meat, I believe you actually have it backwards, but most don't realize it. Last I knew, it is actually legal in most states but there were only a few slaughterhouses that would process horse beef. They actually have all since closed down so it is difficult to get unless you import it, or "know a guy." Personally I'm in to trying almost anything, but I can understand your point of view.

I'd be more concerned with the treatment of animals, such as the horrifying and devastating effects Asian fisheries have on shark populations (though I did have shark fin soup at one point not realizing it). I do realize chickens, cows, and pigs are not treated well in a lot of cases...but eating a bacon double chee with a side of nuggs is tasty, and they're ugly animals. (I keed...except bacon is delicious!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A few days with the clan guys will have you P300 and fully geared.
> 
> You should get onto the US servers..


I think I asked previously and his ping is bad to the point where it isn't worth it.


----------



## Kreuzer

Finally got the last portrait from Season Journey.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I do and pretty often, I get it at my local Metzger who gets it from farmers who breed horses specifically for meat.


Had horse meat served to me in the mess hall at camp Casey back in 85, I thought it was corned beef till someone pointed out my error, it didn't taste bad, a horse and cow are both herbivores, had Rabbit both in service and out, cooked right it is good, had Goat as well. Didn't eat any dog wen i was stationed in the ROK but they don't serve that to you by accident, it is a delicious there and priced as such.

Got an old friend from D3 V days to help level my monk, didn't see anyone on in the community, 24 hours later I have 6P Uliana's set and gundo gear bracers, I have kubed Spirit guards and one junk Lions claw for now, need Flow of eternity and broken promise ring to complete Kubed items, the "the fist of Azturrasq" and Binding of the lost to complete gear, I have 2 lion's claws in stash one with 10% CDR and 1 with 6% increased damage to elites, trying to get CDR in place of Vit on that one, 20 tried and I get every optional stat but CDR.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Finally got the last portrait from Season Journey.


Grats, which 3 conquests did you do?


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Grats, which 3 conquests did you do?


The 3 highlighted.

*The Thrill/Super Human - Reach Greater Rift Level 40 solo without the bonuses of any of the following Class Sets. (The 3 new sets are added to the otherwise unchanged list.)*

Immortal King's Call
Might of the Earth
The Legacy of Raekor
Wrath of the Wastes
Armor of Akkhan
Roland's Legacy
Thorns of the Invoker
Seeker of the Light
Natalya' Vengeance
Embodiment of the Marauder
The Shadow's Mantle
Unhallowed Essence
Inna's Mantra
Monkey King's Garb
Raiment of a Thousand Storms
Uliana's Stratagem
Helltooth Harness
Raiment of the Jade Harvester
Zunimassa's Haunt
Spirit of Arachyr
Delsere's Magnum Opus
Firebird's Finery
Tal Rasha's Elements
Vyr's Amazing Arcana

*Divinity/Lionhearted: Reach Greater Rift level 60. (Solo or multiplayer.)*

Boss Mode/Worlds Apart: Kill the following bosses at max level on Torment X within 30 minutes of the start of the game. (All must be killed within 30m at the start of the same game. Split farming is required.)

The Skeleton King
Queen Araneae
The Butcher
Maghda
Ghom
Zoltan Kulle
Belial
Siegebreaker Assault Beast
Cydaea
Azmodan
Rakanoth
Izual
Diablo
Urzael
Adria
Malthael

*On a Good Day/I Can't Stop: Level 6 legendary gems to level 50.*

Speed Demon/Need for Speed: Complete a Nephalem Rift at max level on Torment X within 2 minutes.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> cool, whatcha rebuilding to? We need details! (this is OCN after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As for horse meat, I believe you actually have it backwards, but most don't realize it. Last I knew, it is actually legal in most states but there were only a few slaughterhouses that would process horse beef. They actually have all since closed down so it is difficult to get unless you import it, or "know a guy." Personally I'm in to trying almost anything, but I can understand your point of view.
> 
> I'd be more concerned with the treatment of animals, such as the horrifying and devastating effects Asian fisheries have on shark populations (though I did have shark fin soup at one point not realizing it). I do realize chickens, cows, and pigs are not treated well in a lot of cases...but eating a bacon double chee with a side of nuggs is tasty, and they're ugly animals. (I keed...except bacon is delicious!)
> I think I asked previously and his ping is bad to the point where it isn't worth it.


Having stability issues with my 2500k, it's in my desk drawer now :*(

So I've got a 6600k, 16GB of blasticx (only 2400), asus z170-A and a EVGA 650w G2.

Hoping to get another 3.5 years out of it, with possibly a GPU upgrade in a year or 2.


----------



## yahu

^nice...and I see you've rick-rolled us all... bastard!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Finally got the last portrait from Season Journey.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


grats! Man, that is one thing about the WD is that he ain't the fastest farmer. classes that deal dmg as they are moving do work on them fast grifts. I have to enable the turbo chicken but I really don't want to take the time/resources to build the arachyr's set. :\


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Finally got the last portrait from Season Journey.


Congrats, I've got 3 more to do for Guardian. Now if I could just catch someone on HC to P level me would be great.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Congrats, I've got 3 more to do for Guardian. Now if I could just catch someone on HC to P level me would be great.


I have a HC I can power level you with


----------



## yahu

^I might have to hit you up for this myself. I think you said you have the full UE set in HC, correct?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I might have to hit you up for this myself. I think you said you have the full UE set in HC, correct?


Uliana's, Yep, sure thing let me know.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So I swapped out my Bul Kathos for my crappy IK Boulder Breaker and I can compete in T10 as long as I keep popping WotB. Didn't think it would help so I had that Boulder Breaker in my stash for quite awhile now.


----------



## Zepher

I tried a GR50 solo with my DH and wasn't thinking I was going to make it at first since I couldn't keep up with the timer (not killing stuff fast enough) but I was able to get ahead of the timer about a 3rd of the way in.
The RG was the easiest enemy on the Grift to beat, took no time at all to kill. After getting his health down to 75% or so, it started to drop really fast.


----------



## FlawleZ

Cleared a 58 on Monk. Still had a couple minutes left I think a 60 is doable despite I'm still waiting on an ancient Lion's Fist. So many reforges and rare upgrades yet I'm still stuck without an ancient one.


----------



## lemans81

I need to find a group who want to split bounties for a few hours....I am sick of public fail, and I know it can be done so much faster.

Also considering building a desktop again for the first time in 4 years.....with ancient equipment for playing at home. Putting a lot of hours on my laptop these days. I was rounding up parts yesterday and found a AM2+ board, Some Athlon 2 dual core, found about 16 gbs of ddr 2 ram(all old gskill HZ's), and a ATI 3870 gpu, 650W psu. I think it should do fine for d3 at 1440x900(best monitor I have). I will finally be able to use that OCN Ducky keyboard. Not to mention the 4 bagillion fans I have sitting around, just need to decide which case I should use....I know I have an old TT armor, antec 900, antec 1200, I have Syrillians TT Lanbox only pic I could find of it http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/Acrylic/FAQ/VF1000.jpg, and Cyberdruids old project case http://www.overclock.net/t/661083/cyberdruid-water-cooled-rig/0_40 and NZXT zero and zero2(http://www.overclock.net/t/438834/project-zero/0_40<--modded).

Should be able to assemble something today.


----------



## slickwilly

Did a 40 last night with a friend using my Monk, to my utter amazement I was not only able to survive random mob encounters but i was able to kill a few elites with out assistance, I got many drops but all were fit only for scrap except for a broken promise ring it got kubed, did a T7 rift solo and got my AZ fist, it is not a good one but it is an AZ, built my shard back up to 600 (note to self do more solo grifts) and got an ancient Gundo's gear it had good dex, Vit regen and crit, I re-rolled the crit to 20% cold damage.

I had a lot of help from a couple D3 friends over the week end getting my monk to this point, with out that help i would still be stuck in T3 or lower.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> split bounties for a few hours..


I has speed barb, will bounty


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice...and I see you've rick-rolled us all... bastard!
> grats! Man, that is one thing about the WD is that he ain't the fastest farmer. classes that deal dmg as they are moving do work on them fast grifts. I have to enable the turbo chicken but I really don't want to take the time/resources to build the arachyr's set. :\


Never gonna give you up at least!

Got my buddy Farce a heal monk last night, we did some 45s, finally got focus so I was using my generator monk and crit up to 6 billion.

Now I just got to get my gems for that monk leveled and get some more toughness, I'll probably remake my cinder/magefist in the cube.

I also FINALLY got the sages recipe with my 3rd monk, I'm convinced my first 2 just weren't seeded (tinfoil hat I know) for it. I had well

over 100 of the act 1 mats.

Also got an ancient lion fister and an ancient shlong... I mean shenlong..

And I finally got a barb boosted.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A few days with the clan guys will have you P300 and fully geared.
> 
> You should get onto the US servers..


I am actually considering to play with you guys. Not sure about the ping and latency which I am going to experience as I have never played on NA before but I hope its not too drastic because I have a very fast and stable internet connection. What do I have to do in order to play on NA? Just switch to the NA realm or download a separate NA client? I might finish gearing up my Barb on EU and then will join you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I need to find a group who want to split bounties for a few hours....I am sick of public fail, and I know it can be done so much faster.
> 
> Also considering building a desktop again for the first time in 4 years.....with ancient equipment for playing at home. Putting a lot of hours on my laptop these days. I was rounding up parts yesterday and found a AM2+ board, Some Athlon 2 dual core, found about 16 gbs of ddr 2 ram(all old gskill HZ's), and a ATI 3870 gpu, 650W psu. I think it should do fine for d3 at 1440x900(best monitor I have). I will finally be able to use that OCN Ducky keyboard. Not to mention the 4 bagillion fans I have sitting around, just need to decide which case I should use....I know I have an old TT armor, antec 900, antec 1200, I have Syrillians TT Lanbox only pic I could find of it http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/Acrylic/FAQ/VF1000.jpg, and Cyberdruids old project case http://www.overclock.net/t/661083/cyberdruid-water-cooled-rig/0_40 and NZXT zero and zero2(http://www.overclock.net/t/438834/project-zero/0_40<--modded).
> 
> Should be able to assemble something today.


Diablo 3 is not a very demanding game but that 3870 could still be quite problematic.

Finally I get to play some Diablo today.


----------



## FlawleZ

You'd be surprised. I'm willing to bet it can run it smoothly at medium ish settings. I can say a 9800GT will run the game on high at 1080P smoothly. The CPU would actually be weaker than the 3870 here.


----------



## Cybertox

Game looks awful on any setting so it doesnt really matter which settings he uses









Should I commit and replace my current belt with this one?



I am going to lose a significant percentage of health and 3% of Frenzy Damage but I am going to get a buff in strength, vitality and toughness due to the res to all elements.


----------



## Rickles

Replace and keep the old one to reforge a time or two IMO.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I need to find a group who want to split bounties for a few hours....I am sick of public fail, and I know it can be done so much faster.
> 
> Also considering building a desktop again for the first time in 4 years.....with ancient equipment for playing at home. Putting a lot of hours on my laptop these days. I was rounding up parts yesterday and found a AM2+ board, Some Athlon 2 dual core, found about 16 gbs of ddr 2 ram(all old gskill HZ's), and a ATI 3870 gpu, 650W psu. I think it should do fine for d3 at 1440x900(best monitor I have). I will finally be able to use that OCN Ducky keyboard. Not to mention the 4 bagillion fans I have sitting around, just need to decide which case I should use....I know I have an old TT armor, antec 900, antec 1200, I have Syrillians TT Lanbox only pic I could find of it http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/Acrylic/FAQ/VF1000.jpg, and Cyberdruids old project case http://www.overclock.net/t/661083/cyberdruid-water-cooled-rig/0_40 and NZXT zero and zero2(http://www.overclock.net/t/438834/project-zero/0_40<--modded).
> 
> Should be able to assemble something today.


I am down for future reference (although Idk if i can play at whatever T level your at)

Quick question regarding bounties though: could you go through and do the first four of each bounty and then just wait for the bonus to move from one act to another to get the bonus each time?


----------



## RW2112

When ever you see me on and want to run split bounties just give me a shout. I am always needing mats, lol.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> I am down for future reference (although Idk if i can play at whatever T level your at)
> 
> Quick question regarding bounties though: could you go through and do the first four of each bounty and then just wait for the bonus to move from one act to another to get the bonus each time?


Yes, typically people will work ahead when someone starts the final bounty for the first act with the bonus.


----------



## Cybertox

Is this massive increase in DMG worth the significant decrease in health? I already have rather low health but what if I replace my rubies with diamonds? I dont mind losing cooldown reduction percentage because I just increased it with a new ring and belt. Plus I get this 1 second cooldown reduction whenever I use a resource spender. I replaced the belt btw but I rolled a better res all.


----------



## slickwilly

Cybetox try replacing the gems in your pants with Amethyst, they will increase Vit which will increase both HP and toughness.
The new Ammy has no Vit that is why it takes such a hit in toughness.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Cybetox try replacing the gems in your pants with Amethyst, they will increase Vit which will increase both HP and toughness.
> The new Ammy has no Vit that is why it takes such a hit in toughness.


Yeah I am aware of the fact that the new amulet doesnt have Vitality nor health percentage increase like the current one. What about replacing rubies with diamonds though? I think res all is more valuable than a bunch of health, if I remove rubies I am not going to lose that much damage as that critical hit chance and damage that is coming with the amulet is still going to be a huge upgrade despite the loss in strength.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> When ever you see me on and want to run split bounties just give me a shout. I am always needing mats, lol.


Same here.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Same here.


Your barb is growing fast. I remember when we first played we were pretty even on rifts and such and you've seriously put on the jets and left me in the dust. Way to go.


----------



## russ18uk

Can anyone recommend a Wizard build? I haven't played since S2 and the old Firebird's set was the de facto T6 build http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ruu-2738/hero/51147091


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this massive increase in DMG worth the significant decrease in health? I already have rather low health but what if I replace my rubies with diamonds? I dont mind losing cooldown reduction percentage because I just increased it with a new ring and belt. Plus I get this 1 second cooldown reduction whenever I use a resource spender. I replaced the belt btw but I rolled a better res all.


You need a socket in both, gotta get those legendary gems!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You need a socket in both, gotta get those legendary gems!


Yep, I only have one socket in which the Pain Enhancer is, I should really search for some good jewellery with sockets but those aint easy to find, especially with good affixes and attributes.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I ended up finding a good Travelers Pledge/Compass Rose ancient set pretty early in the season with good rolls. It's make it very tought to find a good ring/ammy to match it. I tried 7 Hellfire ammys so far and they cant touch it.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah I am aware of the fact that the new amulet doesnt have Vitality nor health percentage increase like the current one. What about replacing rubies with diamonds though? I think res all is more valuable than a bunch of health, if I remove rubies I am not going to lose that much damage as that critical hit chance and damage that is coming with the amulet is still going to be a huge upgrade despite the loss in strength.


Try both, see which gem works better for you; I guess it will come down to will the added damage allow you to kill the monster before it can kill you, does Diablo 3 still have Boss enrage


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I need to find a group who want to split bounties for a few hours....I am sick of public fail, and I know it can be done so much faster.
> 
> Also considering building a desktop again for the first time in 4 years.....with ancient equipment for playing at home. Putting a lot of hours on my laptop these days. I was rounding up parts yesterday and found a AM2+ board, Some Athlon 2 dual core, found about 16 gbs of ddr 2 ram(all old gskill HZ's), and a ATI 3870 gpu, 650W psu. I think it should do fine for d3 at 1440x900(best monitor I have). I will finally be able to use that OCN Ducky keyboard. Not to mention the 4 bagillion fans I have sitting around, just need to decide which case I should use....I know I have an old TT armor, antec 900, antec 1200, I have Syrillians TT Lanbox only pic I could find of it http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/Syrillian/Acrylic/FAQ/VF1000.jpg, and Cyberdruids old project case http://www.overclock.net/t/661083/cyberdruid-water-cooled-rig/0_40 and NZXT zero and zero2(http://www.overclock.net/t/438834/project-zero/0_40<--modded).
> 
> Should be able to assemble something today.


The worst gpu I played d3 on was a GeForce gt 210 512mb, I don't know how it compares to what you have though.


----------



## slickwilly

D3 runs fine on an OCed E8400 with a 8800GTS 512, WinXP 32B and 4gb of DDR2 with res set to 1080P and max graphics, it does get the occasional slow down but so does my main rig with an [email protected] with a GTX770, game can get real demanding when you get some crazy Boss affix combos


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Last night was probably the first time I was able to get some decent playing time at work with a 3470 + 550Ti and at home with a 2500k + Titan Black. Both set at 1080p and I couldn't believe how choppy my 550Ti felt at times. I just downloaded FRAPS to see how much a difference the two actually are.


----------



## Rickles

You can hit Ctrl + R to display the framerate as well.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can hit Ctrl + R to display the framerate as well.


Yeah I found that out yesterday but I prefer the HUD to be top left.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is this massive increase in DMG worth the significant decrease in health? I already have rather low health but what if I replace my rubies with diamonds? I dont mind losing cooldown reduction percentage because I just increased it with a new ring and belt. Plus I get this 1 second cooldown reduction whenever I use a resource spender. I replaced the belt btw but I rolled a better res all.


Yes, you usually don't want health stats on jewelry if you are a damage class. The ideal amulet would have [Elemental %/ Crit Chance/ Crit Damage/ Socket], while the ideal rings would have [CC/CD/Socket] + mainstat, Cooldown, attack speed, or average damage, depending on paragon level and build. This is regardless of how low your toughness is- the damage stats on amulets roll way higher then anywhere else, so you need to have them there.

Making hellfire amulets is pretty easy now, and they always come with a socket. If you farm up a few sets and get someone to help you run them on T7+ (if needed), you will probably get an amulet you can at least roll to have [main stat, socket, crit chance, crit damage]. Then you get a bonus passive which is nice.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yes, you usually don't want health stats on jewelry if you are a damage class. The ideal amulet would have [Elemental %/ Crit Chance/ Crit Damage/ Socket], while the ideal rings would have [CC/CD/Socket] + mainstat, Cooldown, attack speed, or average damage, depending on paragon level and build. This is regardless of how low your toughness is- the damage stats on amulets roll way higher then anywhere else, so you need to have them there.
> 
> Making hellfire amulets is pretty easy now, and they always come with a socket. If you farm up a few sets and get someone to help you run them on T7+ (if needed), you will probably get an amulet you can at least roll to have [main stat, socket, crit chance, crit damage]. Then you get a bonus passive which is nice.


Alex, Eden, Farce, and myself just ran ubers a couple times and probably got 5-10 ammys out of it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yes, you usually don't want health stats on jewelry if you are a damage class. The ideal amulet would have [Elemental %/ Crit Chance/ Crit Damage/ Socket], while the ideal rings would have [CC/CD/Socket] + mainstat, Cooldown, attack speed, or average damage, depending on paragon level and build. This is regardless of how low your toughness is- the damage stats on amulets roll way higher then anywhere else, so you need to have them there.
> 
> Making hellfire amulets is pretty easy now, and they always come with a socket. If you farm up a few sets and get someone to help you run them on T7+ (if needed), you will probably get an amulet you can at least roll to have [main stat, socket, crit chance, crit damage]. Then you get a bonus passive which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, Eden, Farce, and myself just ran ubers a couple times and probably got 5-10 ammys out of it.
Click to expand...

and I got my second usable one.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I explained this dilemma earlier. I'm going to use that Hellfire for now. Problem is since I'm going to lose the Endless Walk set I'm not sure which way I should go.
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So I swapped out my Bul Kathos for my crappy IK Boulder Breaker and I can compete in T10 as long as I keep popping WotB. Didn't think it would help so I had that Boulder Breaker in my stash for quite awhile now.


I ran a gr50 last season after playing barb for a day with two non-ancient BK swords and no cube. I think with the changes to IK you could go either way at this point and easily run T10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Never gonna give you up at least!
> 
> Got my buddy Farce a heal monk last night, we did some 45s, finally got focus so I was using my generator monk and crit up to 6 billion.
> 
> Now I just got to get my gems for that monk leveled and get some more toughness, I'll probably remake my cinder/magefist in the cube.
> 
> I also FINALLY got the sages recipe with my 3rd monk, I'm convinced my first 2 just weren't seeded (tinfoil hat I know) for it. I had well
> over 100 of the act 1 mats.
> 
> Also got an ancient lion fister and an ancient shlong... I mean shenlong..
> 
> And I finally got a barb boosted.


I can't remember which recipe it was but I love running split bounties from the bounty community (much better than public as you can almost always get it on) so I've gotten tons of cache. All of a sudden out of some random odious collector I got a new recipe a week ago that surprised the hell out of me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a Wizard build? I haven't played since S2 and the old Firebird's set was the de facto T6 build http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ruu-2738/hero/51147091


I want to say the best wiz build is probably still Tal Rasha, and maybe some combo with other set parts? Tal Rasha was super strong last season but I don't think wizard got as much love this season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained this dilemma earlier. I'm going to use that Hellfire for now. Problem is since I'm going to lose the Endless Walk set I'm not sure which way I should go.
> Any tips would be appreciated.


sweet jesus, you're a barb (I forgot from your earlier post when I was catching up) - get that HF + F/R on, and ditch that rose/pledge combo!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Your barb is growing fast. I remember when we first played we were pretty even on rifts and such and you've seriously put on the jets and left me in the dust. Way to go.


I have a Barb but don't really play him, I'm almost exclusively on Monk this season I believe you have me mixed up with someone else lol.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I have a Barb but don't really play him, I'm almost exclusively on Monk this season I believe you have me mixed up with someone else lol.


Damn you're right. Meant that for Farce.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sweet jesus, you're a barb (I forgot from your earlier post when I was catching up) - get that HF + F/R on, and ditch that rose/pledge combo!


Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## 3m3k

hi, did anyone noticed the game crashing recently (after 23MB update post 2.3 patch) - I have never had D3 crash previous to that and after this update it's kinda regular thing. The only thing that could have changed aprox. same time would be geforce drivers.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yes, you usually don't want health stats on jewelry if you are a damage class. The ideal amulet would have [Elemental %/ Crit Chance/ Crit Damage/ Socket], while the ideal rings would have [CC/CD/Socket] + mainstat, Cooldown, attack speed, or average damage, depending on paragon level and build. This is regardless of how low your toughness is- the damage stats on amulets roll way higher then anywhere else, so you need to have them there.
> 
> Making hellfire amulets is pretty easy now, and they always come with a socket. If you farm up a few sets and get someone to help you run them on T7+ (if needed), you will probably get an amulet you can at least roll to have [main stat, socket, crit chance, crit damage]. Then you get a bonus passive which is nice.


Thanks for the input, I just got a new amulet with a higher critical hit chance, a socket but less strength and a critical hit damage which I have to reroll, so wish me luck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> hi, did anyone noticed the game crashing recently (after 23MB update post 2.3 patch) - I have never had D3 crash previous to that and after this update it's kinda regular thing. The only thing that could have changed aprox. same time would be geforce drivers.


Never experienced any crashes after that patch.


----------



## 3m3k

Thanks a lot for a quick reply. And I can see you're running 8.1 as well on x79 platform. will have to play with the drivers then....
....end the Euro server


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> Thanks a lot for a quick reply. And I can see you're running 8.1 as well on x79 platform. will have to play with the drivers then....
> ....end the Euro server


Yeah try to downgrade to previous drivers versions, might help.

So after 50 freaking rerolls on my new amulet, I was able to increase the critical hit damage only by 2% to 75%, is this a joke? Now I have like no deaths breaths and 11 forgotten souls.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah try to downgrade to previous drivers versions, might help.
> 
> So after 50 freaking rerolls on my new amulet, I was able to increase the critical hit damage only by 2% to 75%, is this a joke? Now I have like no deaths breaths and 11 forgotten souls.


Rolling CHD sucks







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Rolling CHD sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did another rift, got 6 deaths breaths and was able to get it to 90%, lol. Still not good enough, should be at least 98%. Its going to be extremely hard to get it to that number, good thing rerolls using gems dont require gold, but I might run out of gems. What I really like about 2.3 is that with Kanai's Cube you can convert gems, this is one of the most convenient features in the game.


----------



## 3m3k

I found killing Zoltan Khule( + 2 yellow fat bastards) in Caldeum is quite good for farming death breaths and you get the chest with it occasionally. It only takes seconds to get there. You just get in and get out - no junk just the bosses.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> I found killing Zoltan Khule( + 2 yellow fat bastards) in Caldeum is quite good for farming death breaths and you get the chest with it occasionally. It only takes seconds to get there. You just get in and get out - no junk just the bosses.


I will try that out, thanks for the suggestion.



Kymbo's Gold is an amazing amulet for normal rifts, especially when it is combined with Boon of the Hoarder. First and foremost it gives you a ton of gold, second, you get movement speed increase whenever you pick it up. Third, you get healed whenever you pick up the gold and considering how much gold drops, you get tons of health. I exchanged most of my jewellery and gained a 50% increase in damage but lost a ton of health and toughness, yet with that combo I have only 400K health and I can steamroll through Torment 6 in a matter of few minutes.


----------



## 3m3k

you can add Goldskin and Goldrap to this setup:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/goldskin
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/goldwrap

This will bump up your toughness significantly - depending on your gold pickup range

Edit:
this ring would be perfect as well - you're picking gold from the whole screen
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/avarice-band


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Rolling CHD sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hear rolling secondary on Strongarm Bracers is worse.







Actually, rolling skill dmg on offhand, or elite dmg on offhand/elite dmg reduction on chest are my personal non-favorites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Did another rift, got 6 deaths breaths and was able to get it to 90%, lol. Still not good enough, should be at least 98%. Its going to be extremely hard to get it to that number, good thing rerolls using gems dont require gold, but I might run out of gems. What I really like about 2.3 is that with Kanai's Cube you can convert gems, this is one of the most convenient features in the game.


I think above 90% you're good. The higher the better for sure, but it's already 40% higher than any other piece of gear (not including big emerald in weapon). Kanai's cube to convert gems and mats is pretty damn sweet; I just wish you could do more at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I will try that out, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kymbo's Gold is an amazing amulet for normal rifts, especially when it is combined with Boon of the Hoarder. First and foremost it gives you a ton of gold, second, you get movement speed increase whenever you pick it up. Third, you get healed whenever you pick up the gold and considering how much gold drops, you get tons of health. I exchanged most of my jewellery and gained a 50% increase in damage but lost a ton of health and toughness, yet with that combo I have only 400K health and I can steamroll through Torment 6 in a matter of few minutes.


slap on a goldwrap and become invincible!







honestly though, long-term you won't want to rely on that and would want to go either immunity or Hellfire at endgame. I'd say try the America's server this weekend when the clan seems most consistently active. some of us play till the wee hours, so it would likely line up well with your timezone. You'll get leveledd quick, gear shared, hellfire runs, etc. If no one responded (can't recall), you don't have to install any specific client, just choose "Americas" Region/Account on the b.net launcher thing-a-ma-jig. Hope it works!


----------



## Rickles

Gold is so worthless it's not worth even having a gold find set, just open some vaults once in a while and you'll be good to go.

I've got a nearly perfect Yanu, the multishot bow, too bad DH isn't doing the most amazing this season.

Starting on my barb since I can't get FoE on my monk...


----------



## Cybertox

So happens I had a Goldwrap in my stash so I tried it out despite it having rather bad rolls. lol, gained 2 million toughness after collecting 4 million gold









I think I am going to grind for a ring of avarice and then will use it in Kanai's Cube, currently I am using the one draining life of enemies surrounding me, Bulkathos something.

I was upgrading rare items in order to obtain a Furnace but instead got another Bastion's Reserve which I am currently using, it ended up being actually better as it rolled with 15% Furious Charge dmg increase. So I sacrificed that 10% cooldown reduction and went with the Furious Charge one. I dont dump my cooldowns often if at all on elites, only when I encounter the Rift Guardian, I melt through elite packs just by using furious charge.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Gold is so worthless it's not worth even having a gold find set, just open some vaults once in a while and you'll be good to go.
> 
> I've got a nearly perfect Yanu, the multishot bow, too bad DH isn't doing the most amazing this season.
> 
> Starting on my barb since I can't get FoE on my monk...


Tell me that when rerolls cost you millions.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So happens I had a Goldwrap in my stash so I tried it out despite it having rather bad rolls. lol, gained 2 million toughness after collecting 4 million gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to grind for a ring of avarice and then will use it in Kanai's Cube, currently I am using the one draining life of enemies surrounding me, Bulkathos something.
> 
> I was upgrading rare items in order to obtain a Furnace but instead got another Bastion's Reserve which I am currently using, it ended up being actually better as it rolled with 15% Furious Charge dmg increase. So I sacrificed that 10% cooldown reduction and went with the Furious Charge one. I dont dump my cooldowns often if at all on elites, only when I encounter the Rift Guardian, I melt through elite packs just by using furious charge.
> 
> Tell me that when rerolls cost you millions.


They do, I spent a ton on my Yanu (DH bow) trying to roll the damage over 1900, it's at x-1884 so it's at like 3.3k dps

With like no out of the way gearing for gold find a t7 vault will get you 60mil + gold.

Also my got my computer built and the thing I hate most about windows 10 is that I have to reformat rather than call and reactivate my windows....

I was staying above 130 fps most the time (everything maxed all options on), so I turned lightboost on and I am McLovin it!

Also I turned off white damage, kinda like it but kinda miss seeing dot damage...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish there was like a training dummy or mode in D3 to calculate and log damage where you can change things like resistances, armor, and level.


----------



## yahu

I have 9 puzzle rings in my stash and also cubed one to reach my 100 count for guardian journey. I really only use them when someone is new or when someone asks. running high GR gives so much gold so without trying, and also spending lots of gold rerolling the fugg out of nearly everything, I'm still over 8bil and I mostly play solo (so no added bonus). As Rickles said - gold is nearly useless.

Example of rolling gear - I spent ~100 souls trying to get 7% ias on a follower's ring. I was not gd happy with 6%...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish there was like a training dummy or mode in D3 to calculate and log damage where you can change things like resistances, armor, and level.


I agree, and have always wondered why there wasn't such a mode.


----------



## HeavyUser

Yea, gold drops are crazy this season. I'm at almost 6billion and its only been 3 weeks!


----------



## yahu

^it's the increased GR levels everyone is running. I wonder how much gold some of those guys have that are already above 1000 paragon (I assume there are some that are already up there).


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^it's the increased GR levels everyone is running. I wonder how much gold some of those guys have that are already above 1000 paragon (I assume there are some that are already up there).


Yes check the LB, a number are above 1000. Crazy is almost at 1000 actually.


----------



## Rickles

Ughhh.... gotta get my barb geared so I can farm some grifts....... generator monk is ok for a while but it is so slow moving compared to barb...


----------



## lemans81

I have 12 puzzle rings and I rolled sockets in each of them to store my non-used leg gems in lol. If someone wants a vault let me know I am happy to oblige.

So I built the machine....before you start throwing up lets keep in mind this was assembled out of 5+ year old parts and used everything I could find. I can't afford to buy anything at this point so...I know its a rats nest of cables(you try cable management with a non-modular junk psu in a full clear acrylic case). Also these were the only fans I had, I threw in some lights cuz the kids love them. But this was the only psu and cpu cooler I could find....so orange....blue.....green.....I want to throw up too. But $0 spent and I have a functioning rig for the kids. Oh it turns out the 3870 is on its deathbed...so who know what it could or couldn't do.

http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122835_zpsyx2gcaig.jpg.html

http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122814_zpsug0rtg4b.jpg.html


----------



## russ18uk

People were well over 1k paragon when i quit start of s2.

Boozer is 1300 paragon and I'm sure some are probably not far away from 2k on the high end DHs and Barbs who were quicker than wiz for T6 clears in S2.

As for coming back to play, i didn't like the look and feel of Tal Rasha/Delrasha but Archon seems to be viable so I'll have to take a look and see what i had in stash Vyr set wise.

Otherwise will see again in S5...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have 12 puzzle rings and I rolled sockets in each of them to store my non-used leg gems in lol. If someone wants a vault let me know I am happy to oblige.
> 
> So I built the machine....before you start throwing up lets keep in mind this was assembled out of 5+ year old parts and used everything I could find. I can't afford to buy anything at this point so...I know its a rats nest of cables(you try cable management with a non-modular junk psu in a full clear acrylic case). Also these were the only fans I had, I threw in some lights cuz the kids love them. But this was the only psu and cpu cooler I could find....so orange....blue.....green.....I want to throw up too. But $0 spent and I have a functioning rig for the kids. Oh it turns out the 3870 is on its deathbed...so who know what it could or couldn't do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122835_zpsyx2gcaig.jpg.html
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122814_zpsug0rtg4b.jpg.html


Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## inedenimadam

That is a beautiful case you have there sir. The stuff you shoved in it doesn't do it justice. You should give it to me and let me do a proper build.

Seriously, how much you want for it? Would you take a 7970 in trade?

so much potential


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have 12 puzzle rings and I rolled sockets in each of them to store my non-used leg gems in lol. If someone wants a vault let me know I am happy to oblige.
> 
> So I built the machine....before you start throwing up lets keep in mind this was assembled out of 5+ year old parts and used everything I could find. I can't afford to buy anything at this point so...I know its a rats nest of cables(you try cable management with a non-modular junk psu in a full clear acrylic case). Also these were the only fans I had, I threw in some lights cuz the kids love them. But this was the only psu and cpu cooler I could find....so orange....blue.....green.....I want to throw up too. But $0 spent and I have a functioning rig for the kids. Oh it turns out the 3870 is on its deathbed...so who know what it could or couldn't do.
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122835_zpsyx2gcaig.jpg.html
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122814_zpsug0rtg4b.jpg.html


Is that the DD case?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lemans81,
That looks like it it's part of the Diablo universe, did you get it from Kadala? How many shards did it cost you?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^it's the increased GR levels everyone is running. I wonder how much gold some of those guys have that are already above 1000 paragon (I assume there are some that are already up there).


Gabynator is 1400 paragon on seasons.

I'm at 34billion gold and 977 paragon, without intentionally collecting any gold.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have 12 puzzle rings and I rolled sockets in each of them to store my non-used leg gems in lol. If someone wants a vault let me know I am happy to oblige.
> 
> So I built the machine....before you start throwing up lets keep in mind this was assembled out of 5+ year old parts and used everything I could find. I can't afford to buy anything at this point so...I know its a rats nest of cables(you try cable management with a non-modular junk psu in a full clear acrylic case). Also these were the only fans I had, I threw in some lights cuz the kids love them. But this was the only psu and cpu cooler I could find....so orange....blue.....green.....I want to throw up too. But $0 spent and I have a functioning rig for the kids. Oh it turns out the 3870 is on its deathbed...so who know what it could or couldn't do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122835_zpsyx2gcaig.jpg.html
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122814_zpsug0rtg4b.jpg.html


lol @ plopping your gems in there. not a bad idea! I think I have a 9800GX2 sitting around somewhere collecting dust. It may also be on its last legs. I'm gunna git your address one way or another!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> People were well over 1k paragon when i quit start of s2.
> 
> Boozer is 1300 paragon and I'm sure some are probably not far away from 2k on the high end DHs and Barbs who were quicker than wiz for T6 clears in S2.
> 
> As for coming back to play, i didn't like the look and feel of Tal Rasha/Delrasha but Archon seems to be viable so I'll have to take a look and see what i had in stash Vyr set wise.
> 
> Otherwise will see again in S5...


I'm talking paragon in S4 alone, where you start over at lvl 1 with no paragon. I'm not sure where people are in NS, but it's gotta be insane (well following the below sort of equation for paragon level anyway). Granted, they are likely mostly unused toons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Gabynator is 1400 paragon on seasons.
> 
> I'm at 34billion gold and 977 paragon, without intentionally collecting any gold.


I'd say Crazy is probably closest we know to that group o' freaks. And he has a FT job.







I've heard the math works such that it takes the exp of 1000 to get to 1100 and the exp of 1100 to get to 1200, and so on. If gold follows that same trajectory it is possible that Gaby has rolled the gold count over and has ~1000gold and can't do a gd thing. (okay, maybe more like half a trillion gold?).


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have 12 puzzle rings and I rolled sockets in each of them to store my non-used leg gems in lol. If someone wants a vault let me know I am happy to oblige.
> 
> So I built the machine....before you start throwing up lets keep in mind this was assembled out of 5+ year old parts and used everything I could find. I can't afford to buy anything at this point so...I know its a rats nest of cables(you try cable management with a non-modular junk psu in a full clear acrylic case). Also these were the only fans I had, I threw in some lights cuz the kids love them. But this was the only psu and cpu cooler I could find....so orange....blue.....green.....I want to throw up too. But $0 spent and I have a functioning rig for the kids. Oh it turns out the 3870 is on its deathbed...so who know what it could or couldn't do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122835_zpsyx2gcaig.jpg.html
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122814_zpsug0rtg4b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illuminati confirmed.
Click to expand...

Cyberdruid cut those for OCN 5 or 6 years ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a beautiful case you have there sir. The stuff you shoved in it doesn't do it justice. You should give it to me and let me do a proper build.
> 
> Seriously, how much you want for it? Would you take a 7970 in trade?
> 
> so much potential


I don't know if I would sell/trade...but I am not completely against the idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have 12 puzzle rings and I rolled sockets in each of them to store my non-used leg gems in lol. If someone wants a vault let me know I am happy to oblige.
> 
> So I built the machine....before you start throwing up lets keep in mind this was assembled out of 5+ year old parts and used everything I could find. I can't afford to buy anything at this point so...I know its a rats nest of cables(you try cable management with a non-modular junk psu in a full clear acrylic case). Also these were the only fans I had, I threw in some lights cuz the kids love them. But this was the only psu and cpu cooler I could find....so orange....blue.....green.....I want to throw up too. But $0 spent and I have a functioning rig for the kids. Oh it turns out the 3870 is on its deathbed...so who know what it could or couldn't do.
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122835_zpsyx2gcaig.jpg.html
> 
> http://s86.photobucket.com/user/lem.../2015-09/20150915_122814_zpsug0rtg4b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the DD case?
Click to expand...

http://www.clearcomputercase.com/fxpage.html http://www.overclock.net/t/661083/cyberdruid-water-cooled-rig/0_40 Its been modified by cyberdruid to have two top fan holes there are also hold for tubing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Lemans81,
> That looks like it it's part of the Diablo universe, did you get it from Kadala? How many shards did it cost you?


I told her I was JTHM and she gave it to me and ...something else that I can't post here.....glad I stole your id bro.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I remember CD. Is the ol chap still around?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember CD. Is the ol chap still around?


I speak to him occasionally on youtube, he still has a channel. He got tired of never being able to quite make it with computer stuff and went on to do custom wood working, but he recently called that too and they are selling the land/workshop so I have no clue what he is planning on doing.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> *Cyberdruid cut those for OCN 5 or 6 years ago.*
> I don't know if I would sell/trade...but I am not completely against the idea.
> http://www.clearcomputercase.com/fxpage.html http://www.overclock.net/t/661083/cyberdruid-water-cooled-rig/0_40 Its been modified by cyberdruid to have two top fan holes there are also hold for tubing.
> I told her I was JTHM and she gave it to me and ...something else that I can't post here.....glad I stole your id bro.


Nice









Had half a billion toughness with Goldwrap, lol.


----------



## RW2112

Bit off topic but talking about old video cards reminded me of this: Bake your video card to bring it back to life. I did this before and revived an old video card.


----------



## inedenimadam

Finally got a roll over 2300


----------



## HeavyUser




----------



## Sainesk

I still have around 6 legacy puzzle rings on my legacy storage account. Sadly as awesome as they used to be (spawn treasure goblins) with the new easy vault access through Kanai and new goblin types it's become meh. Would only use on follower when soloing and not GRifting.

T10 / somewhat high grifts and I always run out of materials before gold. Gold needs new use/goldsink after 'endgame'.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I still have around 6 legacy puzzle rings on my legacy storage account. Sadly as awesome as they used to be (spawn treasure goblins) with the new easy vault access through Kanai and new goblin types it's become meh. Would only use on follower when soloing and not GRifting.
> 
> T10 / somewhat high grifts and I always run out of materials before gold. Gold needs new use/goldsink after 'endgame'.


Dang you missed out. Legacy puzzle rings were going for a lot a few seasons ago, could have made several hundred bucks selling them all probably. People used them to AFK farm by standing in fire so they would be getting hit, then wear the indestructible shoulders and have a macro that will keep them from getting kicked for afk... then wear gear that buffed pets enough to kill the goblin. They'd come back and have some legendaries on screen.


----------



## ChaosAD

Just started my season barb a couple of days ago. Is there anyone willining to boost me a little since i lvl up too slow playing at expert? I am in EU server so if anyone have some time to spare you can add me ChaosAD#2989










Edit: im lvl70 p30+


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Just started my season barb a couple of days ago. Is there anyone willining to boost me a little since i lvl up too slow playing at expert? I am in EU server so if anyone have some time to spare you can add me ChaosAD#2989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: im lvl70 p30+


I am on EU as well. I will add you, hit me up whenever you need any help.


----------



## staccker

anyone playing D3 on ubuntu? if so how is the play?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> anyone playing D3 on ubuntu? if so how is the play?


I had some bad lag spikes when I did, so ended up going back to windows. It's a shame, PC can go so fast with a nice linux distro







.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I had some bad lag spikes when I did, so ended up going back to windows. It's a shame, PC can go so fast with a nice linux distro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


bummer. I am gonna give it a go on my laptop to see how it goes. did you have to run bumblebee and primus?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*


That is the one you gave me, finally got around to rolling it, and doing a rend build. However, I suck real bad at it. Constantly out of fury


----------



## yahu

I've not read up a great deal on the newer builds (thankfully the build I used last season should work with some tweaks), but I'm on the barb community. It sounds like even tho Alkaizer pulls it off well, others are having a hard time with it. Somewhere, possibly all by hisself, Doom just popped a woody and he's not exactly sure why...


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've not read up a great deal on the newer builds (thankfully the build I used last season should work with some tweaks), but I'm on the barb community. It sounds like even tho Alkaizer pulls it off well, others are having a hard time with it. Somewhere, possibly all by hisself, Doom just popped a woody and he's not exactly sure why...


alk is god.

This guy got a good one on a monk


----------



## yahu

that looks like Quin. I watched some of his PTR videos and I think he's pretty much known as the man for monk.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quin's snapshotting power pylon and mythic rhythm, might get hotfixed.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that looks like Quin. I watched some of his PTR videos and I think he's pretty much known as the man for monk.


Think he got rank 1 a few times as well so that's probably why alot of people trust him in builds ans watch him.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, are there any reports of anyone being actually banned for using SweetFX in single-player mode?


----------



## russ18uk

No you won't get banned. Blizzard didn't even ban for that overlay program that showed your DPS and removed the shroud from the minimap.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> No you won't get banned. Blizzard didn't even ban for that overlay program that showed your DPS and removed the shroud from the minimap.


Cool, thanks







HDR and sharpness really give the game the looks it deserves


----------



## Cybertox

2.6 billion toughness. Pretty sure you can get much further than that with proper gear.


----------



## yahu

last season I did the 50mil gold pickup conquest (ranked...lol); I wonder what that would have looked like with goldwrap on. granted, some of it would have fallen off over time, but I wonder what it spiked to.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> last season I did the 50mil gold pickup conquest (ranked...lol); I wonder what that would have looked like with goldwrap on. granted, some of it would have fallen off over time, but I wonder what it spiked to.


I finally got Band of Avarice after farming Act III for a while, now I am reaching up to 10 mil per pick-up, had almost 4 billion toughness in one instance.


----------



## Crazy9000

There's some sort of cap you can hit, I've gotten it so my toughness didn't go up with more gold. Then the rest of your gear determines how high that makes your end toughness.

This is why goldwrap doesn't work in greater rifts







.


----------



## Cybertox

If gold would drop in greater rifts, I am 100% sure everyone would be running Goldwrap, you wouldnt have to have res all and stack vit. Just pure damage, gold find, Goldwrap, band of avarice, Boon of Hoarder and thats it.


----------



## Jhexp

I got to rank 4 on the Non Season Wizard leaderboard cleared GR63. I have been using a Sunkeeper and Cubed Furnace, Delrasha. Every other Wizard seems to be using AW. 63 is the highest clear on the Americas leaderboard at the moment, I can clear 64 with these weapons.


----------



## FlawleZ

Thought all buffs were dynamic so you can't snapshot anymore.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's some sort of cap you can hit, I've gotten it so my toughness didn't go up with more gold. Then the rest of your gear determines how high that makes your end toughness.
> 
> This is why goldwrap doesn't work in greater rifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


well that...and the lack of gold? (tox beat me to it







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhexp*
> 
> I got to rank 4 on the Non Season Wizard leaderboard cleared GR63. I have been using a Sunkeeper and Cubed Furnace, Delrasha. Every other Wizard seems to be using AW. 63 is the highest clear on the Americas leaderboard at the moment, I can clear 64 with these weapons.


you getting gold in the special Olympics again? I keed, I keed! it looks like that would get you in the 40's/50's in S4, where the top is a 68.

I do loves me some split bounties! We'll call this one "lunch break" lol


----------



## Cybertox

Still no furnace


----------



## yahu

I hate to say it...I just got a Furnace and SMK to drop during my latest bounty run.







I'm literally about to slvg both (which always seems wrong...).


----------



## lemans81

I salvaged an ancient smk yesterday....


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I hate to say it...I just got a Furnace and SMK to drop during my latest bounty run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm literally about to slvg both (which always seems wrong...).


Screw you








I really need someone to play with on EU cause solo is not as rewarding unfortunately.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I hate to say it...I just got a Furnace and SMK to drop during my latest bounty run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm literally about to slvg both (which always seems wrong...).
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need someone to play with on EU cause solo is not as rewarding unfortunately.
Click to expand...

enough people have nudged you...

it is time

come to the US server.

You are only ~P230, we could have you there in a day or so.


----------



## yahu

^was just going to ask if he was going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Cybertox

Tomorrow I am going to play on NA, but I will have to rely on you guys because I will have to start from scratch, will need someone to boost me. Time differences might be a problem too but I am quite flexible right now as my university quarter just ended and I have holidays until October. Work still going but its not affecting my play time too much. Hopefully there wont be much latency and input delay.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well that...and the lack of gold? (tox beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


One day only, on the release of greater rifts... my Leapquake Barb and goldwrap had a glorious time.

Next day, there was no gold, and many deaths.


----------



## Cybertox

Funny that Crazy mentioned that, I am going this build in NA.

http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/barbarian-build-leap-earthquake-fire-with-might-of-the-earth-patch-2-3


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to play on NA, but I will have to rely on you guys because I will have to start from scratch, will need someone to boost me. Time differences might be a problem too but I am quite flexible right now as my university quarter just ended and I have holidays until October. Work still going but its not affecting my play time too much. Hopefully there wont be much latency and input delay.


That wont be a problem. There are guys on all day. I'm usually on 8am-5pm PST. I live in California.I boosted 1 guy + Eden's 4th barb today.

Which reminds me....Played a few rifts with 2 other barbs and a sader....had 2 set items and a lions claw drop for me. I think I need to make a Monk now.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to play on NA, but I will have to rely on you guys because I will have to start from scratch, will need someone to boost me. Time differences might be a problem too but I am quite flexible right now as my university quarter just ended and I have holidays until October. Work still going but its not affecting my play time too much. Hopefully there wont be much latency and input delay.


Lots of us play at night....I would guess the slowest times are 5:30am eastern time to 11am eastern.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Funny that Crazy mentioned that, I am going this build in NA.
> 
> http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/barbarian-build-leap-earthquake-fire-with-might-of-the-earth-patch-2-3


Leapquake is still my favorite barb build but T10 in my opinion is to far. I see T8 but I can't see t10...hope you prove me wrong so I can build one.


----------



## FlawleZ

I noticed they changed power leveling now where if you don't have at least a L60 character in the game mode your playing you can't play in higher than Master.


----------



## russ18uk

Well it seems i remembered why i quit some time ago. Wizard play style is still clunky and full of fail with Tal Rasha. Vyr's requires you to skip elites. And nearly Paragon 700 and still no Furnace.

At least since the added the cube i don't even need an ancient just a heap of crap area damage, 6% crap would do... Kadala is still broken for 1Hs on wizard and wand drops.

And just looking at the threads in the Wiz forum is enough to send any sane man to psychiatric therapy.

Guess i should roll Barb...


----------



## yahu

^^^Seasons, seasons, seasons...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> One day only, on the release of greater rifts... my Leapquake Barb and goldwrap had a glorious time.
> 
> Next day, there was no gold, and many deaths.


lol - forgot about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I noticed they changed power leveling now where if you don't have at least a L60 character in the game mode your playing you can't play in higher than Master.


Oooh, that might impact tox pretty bad as I'm pretty sure when you change servers like that you fully start over, as in worse than starting in a season and being able to jump right to adventure mode.








Well hell's bells, if I'm on I'll (like seriously chicken turbo run) through campaign on whatever difficulty. It would at least be a change of pace.


----------



## rck1984

Been speed farming on my monk last couple days because i was out of Death Breath's.

Uliana 6-set
In-geom
Lion's claw
Goldwrap
Gungdo gear

Avarice Band, Flow of Eternity and Mad Stone cubed.

Here's a vid i made:


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lots of us play at night....I would guess the slowest times are 5:30am eastern time to 11am eastern.
> Leapquake is still my favorite barb build but T10 in my opinion is to far. I see T8 but I can't see t10...hope you prove me wrong so I can build one.


It will probably just be a 



 build, but I plan on having barbs drop me ancient EQ gear until I can try it out for the heck of it. Did the same thing with Raekor... found out that there's no reason to have all the runes now, the only rune you need is the one that recharges when you hit enemies, and you'd do more damage using Furious charge with full IK set and no raekor







... and it's less dps then the hota or rend builds, so kind of screwed.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 2.6 billion toughness. Pretty sure you can get much further than that with proper gear.


This was my Gold Find DH, had over 12,000% gold find


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> This was my Gold Find DH, had over 12,000% gold find


Here is mine, jejeje, on the vault, I know, I know, but was irresistible to post it ^^


----------



## CoreyL4

Got in top 1000 for Crusader haha.


----------



## Jhexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well that...and the lack of gold? (tox beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> you getting gold in the special Olympics again? I keed, I keed! it looks like that would get you in the 40's/50's in S4, where the top is a 68.


Season 4 are using Archon with the Fazula belt and the Stricken gem. I have zero interest in seasons, with my Archon gear I'll crack 70 next era easily.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lots of us play at night....I would guess the slowest times are 5:30am eastern time to 11am eastern.
> Leapquake is still my favorite barb build but T10 in my opinion is to far. I see T8 but I can't see t10...hope you prove me wrong so I can build one.
> 
> 
> 
> It will probably just be a
> 
> 
> 
> build, but I plan on having barbs drop me ancient EQ gear until I can try it out for the heck of it. Did the same thing with Raekor... found out that there's no reason to have all the runes now, the only rune you need is the one that recharges when you hit enemies, and you'd do more damage using Furious charge with full IK set and no raekor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and it's less dps then the hota or rend builds, so kind of screwed.
Click to expand...

'

I find the developers insights are exactly like what I expected, everyone should definitely give that video a watch.


----------



## CoreyL4

Moving on up.


----------



## Cybertox

I am on NA








Added a few of you from the OP list, might have forgotten someone or otherwise you weren't on the list.

Add me
Cybertox#2808


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am on NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a few of you from the OP list, might have forgotten someone or otherwise you weren't on the list.
> 
> Add me
> Cybertox#2808


Just sent you a request. I play pretty late EST like 12 am- 5 am EST. Hopefully times align man, i'd like to help you out.


----------



## FlawleZ

I'll add you this evening when I get out of work. Have you been able to test getting power leveled yet?


----------



## Crazy9000

Got cyber to beat his EU paragon, and got myself to 1000. Bedtime.


----------



## Sainesk

Ha, living up to your name I see







what's your NS paragon again? 900-1000, does that take xp like 1-800 or so?









Near para 400 and haven't found a restraint (not even a bad one) or furnace yet this season to start rocking on my WD, maybe this weekend will be lucky (still did a GR 50 easily, but i'm basically using xp gear Leoric's crown/signet).


----------



## DefCoN

I'm still sitting at Paragon 710 that I achieved proor to Seasons being released, stopped playing then. I don't like starting overall the time. :/

Maybe I'll pick it up again soon.


----------



## staccker

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN*
> 
> I'm still sitting at Paragon 710 that I achieved proor to Seasons being released, stopped playing then. I don't like starting overall the time. :/
> 
> Maybe I'll pick it up again soon.


Anyone can bring you up to 70 in under an hour and then depending how long you stay in a group....P150 is easy to get to. Then from there you should have some decent gear to grind your way up if you wish.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Got cyber to beat his EU paragon, and got myself to 1000. Bedtime.


Once again, congrats









Thanks a ton for boosting, greatly appreciated.

I have decided to go Wastes Physical. Not much gear left to acquire before I can start playing properly. Gonna have to work for a couple of hours but you can expect me to be online tonight, 21:00 to 00:00 CEST.


----------



## FlawleZ

Wait no DNA Crazy? Everyone headed to SoS?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Got cyber to beat his EU paragon, and got myself to 1000. Bedtime.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: CRAZY Alert!


nice, and hopefully all is working well. MF...my buddy is going to be in town for 2 weeks, supposed to be starting Sunday. Well that changed to Saturday, and then he just texted and said he'll be here tonight! I'm not sure how much of the D3 I'll be able to rock late nights for the next couple weeks. I'd be in a drunken stupor anyway, so playing like lemans.









I'll expect any spots I currently have to be kicked, so here's hoping I got work to do when I get back (I might try and get on and cinch up that 2man as we should be able to bring that up by a couple at least).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Ha, living up to your name I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your NS paragon again? 900-1000, does that take xp like 1-800 or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near para 400 and haven't found a restraint (not even a bad one) or furnace yet this season to start rocking on my WD, maybe this weekend will be lucky (still did a GR 50 easily, but i'm basically using xp gear Leoric's crown/signet).


dammit, I was about to say I'll roll with you for a while this weekend. I get F/R relatively frequently but only a couple worth keeping this season (S3 was nuts with the perfect trifecta ancients I'd get). seeing that I'll be mostly offline for a couple weeks (except maybe during work day, but that is usually not MP).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Wait no DNA Crazy? Everyone headed to SoS?


Apparently they aren't good enough for him.







I talked to Crazy the other night and it sounds like DNA is going downhill, all around the time Stealth joined them...go figure.







I think some of the top were already jumping due to politics or something else, which probably had this ripple effect.


----------



## Cybertox

if it wasnt for 9K, I would have been playing alone today.








Good Night


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Ha, living up to your name I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's your NS paragon again? 900-1000, does that take xp like 1-800 or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near para 400 and haven't found a restraint (not even a bad one) or furnace yet this season to start rocking on my WD, maybe this weekend will be lucky (still did a GR 50 easily, but i'm basically using xp gear Leoric's crown/signet).


Going from level 900 to 1000 is about the same XP as going from no paragon to 850 paragon. Up to p800, the general rule of every 100 levels takes as much as the previous 100 did all together (p500-600 = 0-500), but they start to give us a little break when you get higher. I'm 1098 nonseason, will be beating that for sure this season... so far every season my seasonal paragon has gone past my nonseason.


----------



## yahu

^lemans and I were talking about this recently and so far that has been the same for us (so far each season we gain more paragon than NS). Taking a ~2week hiatus might impact that for me for this season, especially if Blizzard decides to pull an abrupt season end like they did with S2. I'm guessing that won't happen simply due to the amount of change in this patch, but I suppose I'd find out soon enough.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm still waiting on my stuff to get here from Korea. Hopefully it will be here by the first week of October so I can get some playtime for this season =[


----------



## yahu

^I was wondering when you'd show up.


----------



## Cybertox

Bunch of people asked me to come to NA yet the only one who actually played with me was Crazy.

Damn Narcos is a nice series, would recommend checking it out.


----------



## yahu

^Well I know I did and Eden did for sure. I'm up a creek atm and Eden usually looks for others to play with when he's online. If you haven't already you should get in the clan by following the first post in this thread (not sure if that impacts any clan you might be in for your region but I'd assume it would?). I'm glad you at least didn't have to play through campaign all over again just to unlock adventure mode. At least I assume you didn't since Crazy leveled you + paragon past where you were on EU server.


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah I've been meaning to play but not having a computer kinda puts a damper on it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^Well I know I did and Eden did for sure. I'm up a creek atm and Eden usually looks for others to play with when he's online. If you haven't already you should get in the clan by following the first post in this thread (not sure if that impacts any clan you might be in for your region but I'd assume it would?). I'm glad you at least didn't have to play through campaign all over again just to unlock adventure mode. At least I assume you didn't since Crazy leveled you + paragon past where you were on EU server.


I had him hop in C9k's game for most of the night, since I was in a group. That got him powerleveled and paragon ~80. Then I hopped in we did a vault for some base gold/gear, ran a hellfire, and g-rifts to get from me from 999 to 1000. Was pretty funny, I think cybertox got over 40 levels in one of the grifts.

I'm in a group right up until I go to bed most nights though, so hopefully some of you guys are around







.


----------



## yahu

^when he referred to you as 9k I wondered.









I'm not sure how needing a computer puts a damper on it, D/L. You're Army strong...make it work!!!







How are things going for ya otherwise?


----------



## The LAN Man

They're good got back into archery down here Judy got a new bow today. Life down here has been an adjustment though


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah I've been meaning to play but not having a computer kinda puts a damper on it


No pc bang (internet cafe)?


----------



## yahu

Judy being the wapce? The same that has been discussed during many a gaming session?


----------



## inedenimadam

added you,
EVENinEDEN in game

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am on NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a few of you from the OP list, might have forgotten someone or otherwise you weren't on the list.
> 
> Add me
> Cybertox#2808


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Anyone else have random cases where people in the OCN clan get transferred to your friends list and some are shown not online at all even though they are? Not a big issue just wondering if it's normal.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Bunch of people asked me to come to NA yet the only one who actually played with me was Crazy.
> 
> Damn Narcos is a nice series, would recommend checking it out.


I was working


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Anyone else have random cases where people in the OCN clan get transferred to your friends list and some are shown not online at all even though they are? Not a big issue just wondering if it's normal.


When I first log in, the clan thing happens a lot... never once had it not show someone online though.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^when he referred to you as 9k I wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how needing a computer puts a damper on it, D/L. You're Army strong...make it work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are things going for ya otherwise?


I was referring to 9K, not to Crazy.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^when he referred to you as 9k I wondered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how needing a computer puts a damper on it, D/L. You're Army strong...make it work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are things going for ya otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to 9K, not to Crazy.
Click to expand...

C9K = Crazy9000


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> C9K = Crazy9000


The bot, no the player.


----------



## lemans81

So I was running around early this morning with my piece of the triforce.....when I stumbled upon Crazy and FNG....turns out they happened to have pieces as well.....next thing you know we did a 3 man 70 and got ranked in the mid-upper 600's in the world, good times. We would have killed a 4 player...but eden wouldn't get on, and twinkle thinks there is something more important than d3.


----------



## iARDAs

Wanted to play some D3, but there seems to be an issue at battle.net.. Logs me out during mission.


----------



## Cybertox

I am now a member of the OCN clan in NA


----------



## Cybertox

So today I finally got to play with some people. Thanks to Crazy, LeMans and Eden I can now steamroll through Torment VIII greater rifts in 4 to 6 minutes. I am still missing some gear but I am already quite far.

Missing Gear:

Ancient Waste Set counterparts
Ancient Bulkathos weapons set
2 Unity Rings
Furnace

After I acquire those things I am pretty sure I will be able to do Torment X and up.


----------



## CoreyL4

Beat GR55 on my Crusader yesterday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can solo GR32 haha


----------



## Zepher

Don't forget, there are only 3 days to claim your Season 3 stuff from your messages.
I had forgotten to claim everything and remembered last night, had to use 6 or 7 toons to hold all that stuff and will sort through it all this weekend.
There was over 200 items I had to grab.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I was running around early this morning with my piece of the triforce.....when I stumbled upon Crazy and FNG....turns out they happened to have pieces as well.....next thing you know we did a 3 man 70 and got ranked in the mid-upper 600's in the world, good times. We would have killed a 4 player...but eden wouldn't get on, and twinkle thinks there is something more important than d3.


sleeping like a rock! gratz on that one. Crazy always seems to be on at the exact opposite times as I am.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So today I finally got to play with some people. Thanks to Crazy, LeMans and Eden I can now steamroll through Torment VIII greater rifts in 4 to 6 minutes. I am still missing some gear but I am already quite far.
> 
> Missing Gear:
> 
> Ancient Waste Set counterparts
> Ancient Bulkathos weapons set
> 2 Unity Rings
> Furnace
> 
> After I acquire those things I am pretty sure I will be able to do Torment X and up.


I tried to play with you


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> No pc bang (internet cafe)?


Not in Korea anymore thankfully


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> When I first log in, the clan thing happens a lot... never once had it not show someone online though.


yep, me too but I don't think it has ever shown someone offline who is online as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I was running around early this morning with my piece of the triforce.....when I stumbled upon Crazy and FNG....turns out they happened to have pieces as well.....next thing you know we did a 3 man 70 and got ranked in the mid-upper 600's in the world, good times. We would have killed a 4 player...but eden wouldn't get on, and twinkle thinks there is something more important than d3.


yeah, yeah, yeah...the thing that stinks is I told Crazy we should set this up for this weekend, then got screwed by my bud's plans. Oh well.


----------



## Cybertox

After a heavy night consisting of drinking and pathetic attempts at picking up women, I decided to be a bit creative this morning to recover from what has happened and let myself relax. Let me know which one you like most, did this just for fun.


----------



## Zepher

Was playing around with some GF gear, got over 14K GF, but don't really need any gold, lol









Was trying to hit 100 Billion toughness, was just a little short,


----------



## lemans81

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> After a heavy night consisting of drinking and pathetic attempts at picking up women, I decided to be a bit creative this morning to recover from what has happened and let myself relax. Let me know which one you like most, did this just for fun.






The last one by far.

SoooooOOOoooOOOoooo New clan 3 man is 71....just sayin.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> After a heavy night consisting of drinking and pathetic attempts at picking up women, I decided to be a bit creative this morning to recover from what has happened and let myself relax. Let me know which one you like most, did this just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one by far.
> 
> SoooooOOOoooOOOoooo New clan 3 man is 71....just sayin.
Click to expand...

I agree with Lemons up there...last one is the best

And I always leave before the miracle happens don't I ?

Did twink lick his wounds and come back after I passed out?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> After a heavy night consisting of drinking and pathetic attempts at picking up women, I decided to be a bit creative this morning to recover from what has happened and let myself relax. Let me know which one you like most, did this just for fun.
> *snip*


I like the last 2, just we can't use "official":

Quote:


> nothing can be "official" or "overclock.net" without being sanctioned by OCN. The problem is that in the past people have done bad things while using the name and it reflects poorly on OCN, now I am not implying that you have or would. I even argued "what if" a staff member was in a place to help steer the boat (and no I don't just mean me, Hellscream, Mega_option are staff), and that was shot down as well.


Lemans and I tried seemingly everything (I'd even be cool with him, one of the other staff members or admin even taking over as the clan leader). It was partially why we implemented the minimum requirements to join the clan (minimum posts and such), to screen who joins, but seeing as it was still a no/didn't change anything we became more lenient.

On another note, we have people who abandoned the clan crawling back now that season 4 has started...


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Last one for sure.


----------



## Cybertox

I can now solo Torment 9 Greater Rifts, however I am still missing a second unity ring and a furnace as well as some ancient set pieces. I need materials for the cube so I would gladly split bounties whenever I am online.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

When are you usually online? I also need mats so we could split all day.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> When are you usually online? I also need mats so we could split all day.


CEST

9:00 - 15:00

19:00 - 21:00

I got holidays until October.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> CEST
> 
> 9:00 - 15:00
> 
> 19:00 - 21:00
> 
> I got holidays until October.


You're 9 hours ahead of me so I should be in during your second sit down.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> You're 9 hours ahead of me so I should be in during your second sit down.












Final version.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I agree with Lemons up there...last one is the best
> 
> And I always leave before the miracle happens don't I ?
> 
> Did twink lick his wounds and come back after I passed out?


haha, sorry man. I was not having a good weekend. drama went down at work late Friday night that put me in a funk, my bud came earlier than planned (while overall not a bad thing it definitely changed our plans around), and then to top that all off I tweaked the fugg outta my back Friday at some point so I was gimping around...more than usual being that I'm almost 40. I had a couple ball-bustin' GR (which I dislike that hunt) and then to top it off I got some good ones but started getting hit by the lag monster. I called it quits before I regretted having to call up an accidental damage warranty claim on my laptop.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final version.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very cool, tox! I was liking both the 2nd and 3rd, so looks good to me too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I like the last 2, just we can't use "official":
> 
> Lemans and I tried seemingly everything (I'd even be cool with him, one of the other staff members or admin even taking over as the clan leader). It was partially why we implemented the minimum requirements to join the clan (minimum posts and such), to screen who joins, but seeing as it was still a no/didn't change anything we became more lenient.
> 
> On another note, we have people who abandoned the clan crawling back now that season 4 has started...


I'd be cool with helping out. Would it be possible to have a couple of us with the "stamp of approval?" Now whether or not I might do something to offend in the name of OCN - I may occasionally step on toes but I'd think about it more before I did.


----------



## Cybertox

Finally.


----------



## russ18uk

Even though that's a pretty bad Furnace that's still 50% cubed. I gained nearly 600 para through S1 and never saw one. Still have not seen one. But I have seen a few Wand of Wohs


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Even though that's a pretty bad Furnace that's still 50% cubed. I gained nearly 600 para through S1 and never saw one. Still have not seen one. But I have seen a few Wand of Wohs


The rolls do not matter as I am going to cube it anyway, I am running the Bulkathos weapons set.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

ROFL... time was actually 14:59:35


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Even though that's a pretty bad Furnace that's still 50% cubed. I gained nearly 600 para through S1 and never saw one. Still have not seen one. But I have seen a few Wand of Wohs


I'm at like 5 furnaces or more and never had a WoH.


----------



## lemans81

I have smashed 3 ancient furnaces this season......with the cube I made 2 wands of woh.


----------



## Cybertox

I want an armor set in Diablo which looks like this:


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I want an armor set in Diablo which looks like this:


What class would that be for? Also agreeing that we need cooler looking sets.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> What class would that be for? Also agreeing that we need cooler looking sets.


I would say Crusader or Barbarian. I hope there is a new expansion in the works. 2 new classes and 2 new Acts this time around, Blizzard please...


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I would say Crusader or Barbarian. I hope there is a new expansion in the works. 2 new classes and 2 new Acts this time around, Blizzard please...


A set with a shield for barb would be nice.


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I would say Crusader or Barbarian. I hope there is a new expansion in the works. 2 new classes and 2 new Acts this time around, Blizzard please...


We will probably hear something this Blizzcon, more classes to struggle to chose from each seson.


----------



## Cybertox

I think this years Blizzcon will focus more on StarCraft 2 LOTV and WOW's new expansion. Maybe something concerning HOTS.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I would say Crusader or Barbarian. I hope there is a new expansion in the works. *2 new classes* and 2 new Acts this time around, Blizzard please...


Been thinking about that as well lately, what classes do you have in mind?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Been thinking about that as well lately, what classes do you have in mind?


Necromancer(INT) and Inquisitor(STR) as the two new classes maybe.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Necromancer(INT) and Inquisitor(STR) as the two new classes maybe.


Necro would lag too much though


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Necro would lag too much though


Witch Doctor Helltooth already lags a ton, its up to Blizzard to optimize them.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Necro please. I miss my Fishymancer.


----------



## Cybertox

What I would like to have the most in the potential expansion is Baal as the main villain.


----------



## russ18uk

Well, well, well...

Since I don't play seasonal, I finally got that rare New Transmog flash just now: Furnace. I have no idea how many elites I've killed in RoS but it's over 600 paragon as I quit vanilla around paragon 25 just after invulnerable wizard exploit. I got it via upgrading a rare in the cube


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robin Nio*
> 
> I'm at like 5 furnaces or more and never had a WoH.


gotten 4 or 5 this season but not an ancient (not that I really care). I have gotten 5 or 6 SMKs, one of which is a not that great ancient. No ancient DoD yet, and definitely a few ancient HT weapons so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have smashed 3 ancient furnaces this season......with the cube I made 2 wands of woh.


facker...







you've rolled a wiz this season?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I would say Crusader or Barbarian. I hope there is a new expansion in the works. 2 new classes and 2 new Acts this time around, Blizzard please...


I've heard they have stuff in the works - at least 1 more xpac (2 mentioned but not sure if RoS was counted as the first as I heard this about a year after RoS released). I heard they plan on 1 more class per primary so 3 total, though I'm not sure if they'd release all at once or if they'd slow-roll them to us. I personally haven't had much of an issue running Helltooth but you'd have to ask lemans or anyone else I've run with (Farce?) if they were affected by me running HT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Well, well, well...
> 
> Since I don't play seasonal, I finally got that rare New Transmog flash just now: Furnace. I have no idea how many elites I've killed in RoS but it's over 600 paragon as I quit vanilla around paragon 25 just after invulnerable wizard exploit. I got it via upgrading a rare in the cube


I think they've updated the loot tables so that Furnace isn't as rare as it once was. I know they did this for SMK as an example, and I believe I recall Furnace also being on that list. Around the end of S1 is when they made this change IIRC?


----------



## Cybertox

If I reforge an ancient item in the Cube, is it guaranteed that its reforged version will be ancient as well?


----------



## russ18uk

It's not guaranteed. http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/18704973953


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have smashed 3 ancient furnaces this season......with the cube I made 2 wands of woh.
> 
> 
> 
> facker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've rolled a wiz this season?
Click to expand...

I have one or three of everything....my Wiz, Sader, DH are all in 1st place in the clan, my WD is 2nd to yours, I am in 1st in 2 man and 3 man, and all the other leaderboards I am at least in the top 10(barb 8th, monk 7th, 4 man 9th)


----------



## Cybertox

Hit 10000 Strength with my Whirlwind Barb.


----------



## yahu

^what cube jewelry are you using, or was that more of a snapshot for the 10k mark?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^what cube jewelry are you using, or was that more of a snapshot for the 10k mark?


It was more of a snapshot for the 10k mark but I am using Furnace, Hexing Pants and Skull Grasp.


----------



## yahu

Skull Grasp doesn't effect dust devils (unless that's changed) so ideally you're running F+R cube unity or CoE (depending on SP/MP). Granted, I haven't played a barb since S3.







Must.resist.barb... He's so fast that I have a hard time getting back to WD after I start. I ran barb up to mid-50's last season so I should probably do that. I should knock lemans off his 'sader high horse too (see what I did there).

it really sucks that my D3 exposure the next week or so is literally this forum. feed me!!!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Skull Grasp doesn't effect dust devils (unless that's changed) so ideally you're running F+R cube unity or CoE (depending on SP/MP). Granted, I haven't played a barb since S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must.resist.barb... He's so fast that I have a hard time getting back to WD after I start. I ran barb up to mid-50's last season so I should probably do that. I should knock lemans off his 'sader high horse too (see what I did there).
> 
> it really sucks that my D3 exposure the next week or so is literally this forum. feed me!!!


CoE is equipped. The only real alternative to Skull Grasp is the Obsidian Ring of the Zodiac, for cooldown reduction. Unity is equipped as well, still no second one for my follower though. So I dont have the 50% damage reduction yet.


----------



## yahu

oh yeah...derp...F+R cube zodiac. In MP I'd definitely rock that. Should be good for mid-50's too!


----------



## Cybertox

What I really need are those damn ancient counterparts apart from the Unity which is still missing. Might get rid of ground stomp, not sure yet.


----------



## HeavyUser

get rid of that ugly skull grasp man, ZODIAC!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> get rid of that ugly skull grasp man, ZODIAC!


Will do as soon as I accumulate enough whirlwind damage increase on gear pieces.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have one or three of everything....my Wiz, Sader, DH are all in 1st place in the clan, my WD is 2nd to yours, I am in 1st in 2 man and 3 man, and all the other leaderboards I am at least in the top 10(barb 8th, monk 7th, 4 man 9th)


I thought you were playing WD this season, I was all proud that I had hit GR 60 too (still a little behind your time). That's quite an achievement if those ranks are all on seasons.

Watch your WD 2nd spot, I don't even have all ancient pieces yet


----------



## HeavyUser

WW dmg is irrelevant, your dust devils will do most of the dmg

Edit: you want to focus on keeping WrathofB and Iron Hide up as much as possible


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> WW dmg is irrelevant, your dust devils will do most of the dmg
> 
> Edit: you want to focus on keeping WrathofB and Iron Hide up as much as possible


Yeah I am aware of that, cooldown reduction on gear is also a priority. I need someone to boost my paragon, 360 is way too low. Need to max out critical hit damage at least.


----------



## FlawleZ

I was happy to clear a 60 the other day, but that was with a non ancient Lion's Claw. Might try and push for Crazy's 63 clear solo. May take about 20 tries ?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Skull Grasp doesn't effect dust devils (unless that's changed) so ideally you're running F+R cube unity or CoE (depending on SP/MP). Granted, I haven't played a barb since S3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must.resist.barb... He's so fast that I have a hard time getting back to WD after I start. I ran barb up to mid-50's last season so I should probably do that. I should knock lemans off his 'sader high horse too (see what I did there).
> 
> it really sucks that my D3 exposure the next week or so is literally this forum. feed me!!!


I don't use horse....jus sayin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have one or three of everything....my Wiz, Sader, DH are all in 1st place in the clan, my WD is 2nd to yours, I am in 1st in 2 man and 3 man, and all the other leaderboards I am at least in the top 10(barb 8th, monk 7th, 4 man 9th)
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were playing WD this season, I was all proud that I had hit GR 60 too (still a little behind your time). That's quite an achievement if those ranks are all on seasons.
> 
> Watch your WD 2nd spot, I don't even have all ancient pieces yet
Click to expand...

Yeah on season, helltooth build I have all ancient gear sans my restraint...and I seriously need a better staff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I was happy to clear a 60 the other day, but that was with a non ancient Lion's Claw. Might try and push for Crazy's 63 clear solo. May take about 20 tries ?


My monk is so squishy..I need everything for him lol the only ancient I have is fist of azterrueckazzidontknowhowtospellthisclearly.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I don't use horse....jus sayin.
> ...


No wonder why you're so slow! har har - I keed as I don't know anything about the Hammerdin setup, which is what I believe you're using. I don't even think I was using horse with the flense build in S3 when I ran in the mid-40s but I literally played 'sader for about a day and thought "hmm, STR toon that is about half as slow as barb...next!"


----------



## Cybertox

Switched to Zodiac Ring from Skull Grasp. Doing ok for now, still cant do 45 GR though due to missing a second Unity. Its getting kind of repetitive. Need to level my paragon to max CHD and cooldown reduction. Gonna take a while. Hopefully in the mean time some ancient set pieces will drop. Any other good Barb builds apart from whirlwind and hota?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Switched to Zodiac Ring from Skull Grasp. Doing ok for now, still cant do 45 GR though due to missing a second Unity. Its getting kind of repetitive. Need to level my paragon to max CHD and cooldown reduction. Gonna take a while. Hopefully in the mean time some ancient set pieces will drop. Any other good Barb builds apart from whirlwind and hota?


Shift + L

Right click > view hero details.

All the best builds







.


----------



## russ18uk

Ghosts are being fixed soon. I noticed jailer doesn't do anywhere near the old damage and the same with thunderstorm. Frozen needs tuning TBH.

Hellfire exploit ban wave is hilarious. I don't think blizzard banned anyone for wizard God mode or using Turbohud o_0


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Ghosts are being fixed soon. I noticed jailer doesn't do anywhere near the old damage and the same with thunderstorm. Frozen needs tuning TBH.
> 
> Hellfire exploit ban wave is hilarious. I don't think blizzard banned anyone for wizard God mode or using Turbohud o_0


Turbohud is different... what it does is allowed in other Blizzard games, and most of the features are just UI improvements. Given how people have admitted to using it straight on battlenet forums, it's pretty safe to say it's "allowed" by Blizzard, and they will never action any accounts for it.

As for exploits, Blizzard is trying a new stance. Before, they just used to patch the exploit and not actually do anything (see people who gained insane paragon via exploit Season 1). Starting with the bloodshard exploit, they are trying various degrees of bans or rollbacks with every major exploit. I think that is way better... almost nobody I know did the hellfire exploit, while tons did the bloodshard one, since blizzard hadn't done anything before. Now, even less people will even try the next exploit.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Just as I'm about to be done for the day, BAM! Furnace


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So...do any of you run turbohud?


----------



## lemans81

I have used turbohud in the past.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So...do any of you run turbohud?


It can be helpful, but it puts a lot of info all over your screen, like a ton


----------



## yahu

I don't personally run turbo hud but I could definitely use it at times. heading the wrong damn way in a GR, not seeing gnarly baddies ahead of time, etc. Also, I don't run it cause I'm really just lazy not because I'm worried about bans or think it bad for users to run it. If I was more competitive in chasing GR I would definitely use it.


----------



## Demented

I can't play d3 without turbohud now.


----------



## Zepher

People are being banned btw.
Hellfire exploit is the main reason.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Switched to Zodiac Ring from Skull Grasp. Doing ok for now, still cant do 45 GR though due to missing a second Unity. Its getting kind of repetitive. Need to level my paragon to max CHD and cooldown reduction. Gonna take a while. Hopefully in the mean time some ancient set pieces will drop. Any other good Barb builds apart from whirlwind and hota?


You dont need Unity before Grift 50 really.

You dont need much CD reduction either, between 2 and 4% is enough.
CD is reduced mostly by spending fury, so never stop spinning


----------



## Cybertox

Since I got my first Furnace, two more dropped for the past two days. No idea what to do with them, useless salvage material which I cant even trade. I guess I will keep one and will try to re roll it to Ancient for future use.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Since I got my first Furnace, two more dropped for the past two days. No idea what to do with them, useless salvage material which I cant even trade. I guess I will keep one and will try to re roll it to Ancient for future use.


Make sure you have one cubed and keeping a spare one with good stats isn't a bad idea depending on the class or build. It would be an ideal weapon for say, a Sunwuko Monk with the Fist of Az in the cube.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Make sure you have one cubed and keeping a spare one with good stats isn't a bad idea depending on the class or build. It would be an ideal weapon for say, a Sunwuko Monk with the Fist of Az in the cube.


I cubed the first one that I got so thats done, and as I said I am going to keep a second one and will try to re-roll it to Ancient. But it feels kind of stupid salvaging the other ones as people need them so much yet I cannot trade them. In my opinion some changes must be made to the current trading system.

Barely any people with whom I can split bounties, either there are people from the clan who do Torment VII Nephalem Rifts and do not even reply to you or those who run GRs in groups. I need mats mainly for reforging.


----------



## MonarchX

I get bad stuttering if I try to run this game with 4K DSR to 1080p downscaling? Even at 1080p, I get occasional hitches, regardless of graphics settings. This is the only game that does it. All other games run perfectly fine without any stutters. I do run this game from HDD because I am out of space on my SSD.


----------



## Cybertox

Got my second unity by upgrading a rare ring. Was able to go through a couple of Torment X(45) Greater Rifts without dying at all. Now the grind after ancient gear pieces begins...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I get bad stuttering if I try to run this game with 4K DSR to 1080p downscaling? Even at 1080p, I get occasional hitches, regardless of graphics settings. This is the only game that does it. All other games run perfectly fine without any stutters. I do run this game from HDD because I am out of space on my SSD.


stutter happens.

lag happens.

welcome to diablo3.

I was stoked about passing a 72 with my pull barb, til I looked back at the leaderboard and saw that the new 4 man is an 81.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> People are being banned btw.
> Hellfire exploit is the main only reason.


Fixed that for you.

I guess they got Gabynator live while he was streaming. It was only for hellfire exploit, if you used it for GR and setting records then you got a ban, if you casually used it then you got a 14 day suspension, and if you accidentally used it you got a message and a pass.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I get bad stuttering if I try to run this game with 4K DSR to 1080p downscaling? Even at 1080p, I get occasional hitches, regardless of graphics settings. This is the only game that does it. All other games run perfectly fine without any stutters. I do run this game from HDD because I am out of space on my SSD.


Is the same runing it form SSD, I think is because the servers


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Fixed that for you.
> 
> I guess they got Gabynator live while he was streaming. It was only for hellfire exploit, if you used it for GR and setting records then you got a ban, if you casually used it then you got a 14 day suspension, and if you accidentally used it you got a message and a pass.


This may sound stupid, but out of curiosity, is a ban a perma ban? Or just for a long time?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Fixed that for you.
> 
> I guess they got Gabynator live while he was streaming. It was only for hellfire exploit, if you used it for GR and setting records then you got a ban, if you casually used it then you got a 14 day suspension, and if you accidentally used it you got a message and a pass.
> 
> 
> 
> This may sound stupid, but out of curiosity, is a ban a perma ban? Or just for a long time?
Click to expand...

Bans are permanent, suspensions are not.


----------



## Cybertox

Once I got suspended in HOTS for vulgar language. The suspension was for 1 week. Apart from that never had any serious measures taken against me.


----------



## MonarchX

Will I get banned if I use ENB for Diablo III? I know you can also force HBAO+ into Diablo III, but are there any other tweaks? Are there any UI or HUD mods that won't get you banned?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Will I get banned if I use ENB for Diablo III? I know you can also force HBAO+ into Diablo III, but are there any other tweaks? Are there any UI or HUD mods that won't get you banned?


As far ai know, you only get in trouble for using exploits to gain an advantage.
Turbo hud won't get you in trouble, I doubt blizz would care about forcing visual effects, they're more concerned about cheating.


----------



## HeavyUser

I'm sure you will be fine, I would have been banned by now


----------



## KBOMB

Has anyone been using bots for paragon levels? I've been seeing that Blizz hasn't really addressed anything regarding them and is perhaps just turning a blind eye but I was just curious if anyone in the community has actually used one.


----------



## russ18uk

LOL I doubt anyone is ever going to admit to that.

I'd be surprised if Warden is even capable to detecting bots these days, especially if you use a decent AV and secure OS.


----------



## HeavyUser

I b0t all the time


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I bot all the time


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> Has anyone been using bots for paragon levels? I've been seeing that Blizz hasn't really addressed anything regarding them and is perhaps just turning a blind eye but I was just curious if anyone in the community has actually used one.


They don't really give you paragons (at least they wouldn't at my 1000+ level). What they do is run Torment rifts and get greater rift keys, saving you the time of doing that yourself, and thus making you get yourself more paragon levels.

How many people do it? I've only met one person who's been concerned about the time taken to get the keystone while deciding how to run the greater rifts.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I b0t all the time


So much so he quit playing.


----------



## HeavyUser

Lol, I will never quit!! Its fall, best time for camping/hiking/fishing..........the mountains are calling.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I b0t all the time


Ya, I was playing with your Bot one day thinking it was you. your bot was just walking around doing random things and wouldn't talk to me, lol
I finished a couple of bounties for your since your bot didn't complete them.


----------



## HeavyUser

LOL. sometimes I forget to go on busy. . .


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> LOL. sometimes I forget to go on busy. . .


Like since you fired up the bot. If you can't enjoy your new toys why play at all.


----------



## HeavyUser

Hey I play, I've done a few solos and played with Eden & Noviets . Trust me I have been enjoying my new toys!! I'm usually on everyday for about an hour lately.


----------



## yahu

^lol - you only play for hour? I thought you were on more than that, but I guess it be yer bot.

I can't say I haven't dabbled. I think I scared myself off of it though. Just ask lemans about the string o' panic texts I sent when I first tried it, and then proceeded to pass out like normal.

A buddy and I actually created a script that would just go to a chest over and over right before battlefields after RoS came out. It was an OG bot I suppose. I never had to worry about trashing a bunch of good gear cause the return was super low and I never got anything cool like SMK out of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You dont need Unity before Grift 50 really.
> 
> You dont need much CD reduction either, between 2 and 4% is enough.
> CD is reduced mostly by spending fury, so never stop spinning


agreed with unity. In S3 it wasn't until I was in the 50's that I needed unity. I'm not sure how things have changed after 2.3 but CDR was good in S3 and I believe top barbs had CDR on weapons and big diamond in helm.


----------



## MonarchX

I just put my Diablo III DVD and began installing the game. Instead of actually using the DVD, the game actually wants to download 11GB worth of data and I think that includes Reaper of Souls, which I have on a separate DVD. Why can't it use the DVD's first? There is NO WAY Blizzard came up with a 11GB patch for vanilla Diablo III...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I just put my Diablo III DVD and began installing the game. Instead of actually using the DVD, the game actually wants to download 11GB worth of data and I think that includes Reaper of Souls, which I have on a separate DVD. Why can't it use the DVD's first? There is NO WAY Blizzard came up with a 11GB patch for vanilla Diablo III...


11GB download is much lower then I would have expected from installing original CD's. I would have thought none of the original files would be compatible by now.


----------



## MonarchX

It would be nice if they would re-release physical copy versions to game owners. Is there a way to back Diablo 3 installation somewhere or should I just copy/paste the game directory?

EDIT: Actually, I canceled the 11GB download, took out Vanilla Diablo III DVD, placed Reaper of Souls DVD instead and so far it installed additional 4GB of data without any downloading. I think I just cut my download size/time in half!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It would be nice if they would re-release physical copy versions to game owners. Is there a way to back Diablo 3 installation somewhere or should I just copy/paste the game directory?


Copy/paste of game directory works fine for Diablo 3. Then on reinstall/new PC, just download the battlenet launcher, go into the settings, and tell it where the D3 folder is.


----------



## MonarchX

I was right! Now I only have 5.8GB of data to download! *I are being cleverest!*


----------



## yahu

If I'm not mistaken, the D3 vanilla disk only had the launcher, which would then go out and get everything else. I got one disc and one physical copy (for my son). I didn't install the physical copy till much later and had a w.t.f. moment. I'd have to pull my disk out to confirm the size...of the install.


----------



## inedenimadam

The proliferation of bots is distressing. The ONLY thing worth doing in D3 anymore is Greater Rifts, so I blame blizzard for charging a price tag of two games for 15 minutes of worthwhile gameplay as the root problem of the bot epidemic. The amount of botting that is going on is either going to force me to bot and eventually loose interest and quit, or just quit in disgust. Either way, if Blizzard doesn't address the bot problem, my days on the game, and in this thread are numbered.

Nothing personal against the bot mob. It is not you guys that I am mad at.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The proliferation of bots is distressing. The ONLY thing worth doing in D3 anymore is Greater Rifts, so I blame blizzard for charging a price tag of two games for 15 minutes of worthwhile gameplay as the root problem of the bot epidemic. The amount of botting that is going on is either going to force me to bot and eventually loose interest and quit, or just quit in disgust. Either way, if Blizzard doesn't address the bot problem, my days on the game, and in this thread are numbered.
> 
> Nothing personal against the bot mob. It is not you guys that I am mad at.


Dibs on BK set.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The proliferation of bots is distressing. The ONLY thing worth doing in D3 anymore is Greater Rifts, so I blame blizzard for charging a price tag of two games for 15 minutes of worthwhile gameplay as the root problem of the bot epidemic. The amount of botting that is going on is either going to force me to bot and eventually loose interest and quit, or just quit in disgust. Either way, if Blizzard doesn't address the bot problem, my days on the game, and in this thread are numbered.
> 
> Nothing personal against the bot mob. It is not you guys that I am mad at.


I can see where you are coming from, if everyone is busy botting more than they play it makes for less people to play with, which makes for less fun.


----------



## LazarusIV

Hey all! What's the best way to farm death's breath? Elite pack hunting in rifts? Suggestions welcome!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey all! What's the best way to farm death's breath? Elite pack hunting in rifts? Suggestions welcome!


Doing quick t7 rifts gets me about 12, t10 gets me 24, not full clears.
We can farm a bunch tomorrow.
T10 was talking about twice as long to clear for me as t7.
I can't believe you posted!


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Doing quick t7 rifts gets me about 12, t10 gets me 24, not full clears.
> We can farm a bunch tomorrow.
> T10 was talking about twice as long to clear for me as t7.
> I can't believe you posted!


Lol, don't be like that baby! I told you I lurk in the shadowy corners like a creeper! I'll have the baby child-beast at home tomorrow but we can get some good farming in. I'll actually use my monk! Or maybe WD...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The proliferation of bots is distressing. The ONLY thing worth doing in D3 anymore is Greater Rifts, so I blame blizzard for charging a price tag of two games for 15 minutes of worthwhile gameplay as the root problem of the bot epidemic. The amount of botting that is going on is either going to force me to bot and eventually loose interest and quit, or just quit in disgust. Either way, if Blizzard doesn't address the bot problem, my days on the game, and in this thread are numbered.
> 
> Nothing personal against the bot mob. It is not you guys that I am mad at.


It's already too late IMO, too many people are doing it. They needed to do a ban wave at the end of every season, like they did with Season 1. That would have kept the problem from being so widespread.


----------



## Alex132

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3m3drm/leaderboard_class_representation_season_14/

Lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Lol, don't be like that baby! I told you I lurk in the shadowy corners like a creeper! I'll have the baby child-beast at home tomorrow but we can get some good farming in. I'll actually use my monk! Or maybe WD...


If you have a decent toon, we could run t10 pretty efficiently, maybe 200 breaths in an hour


----------



## LazarusIV

Let's do it! Maybe we can bribe Eden or lemans to assist...


----------



## DoomDash

Alk for pres.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Let's do it! Maybe we can bribe Eden or lemans to assist...


Lemans is always "busy" now. Eden would be a big help, we could probably do 2 minute clears


----------



## Zepher

There went my second HC Demon Hunter,









Also, a 21:9 aspect ratio gives a slight advantage as I can see things further to the left and right than most people,


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Let's do it! Maybe we can bribe Eden or lemans to assist...
> 
> 
> 
> Lemans is always "busy" now. Eden would be a big help, we could probably do 2 minute clears
Click to expand...

I think we all know what "busy" really means....some of us are in the closet others "see heavy" are very open. I work at least 60 hours a week and have 4 kids and a wife with a multitude of health issues. Basically all the other seasons I am killing myself by not sleeping or letting household issues pile up. Or worst of all ignoring the kids and their things. This causes friction all over my life. So I still play at least 5 nights a week and usually 2 daytime days. But the rest of the time autopilot is on. When it comes to life and this season it has been the most fun so far and partially because fng asked me to at least try it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think we all know what "busy" really means....some of us are in the closet others "see heavy" are very open. I work at least 60 hours a week and have 4 kids and a wife with a multitude of health issues. Basically all the other seasons I am killing myself by not sleeping or letting household issues pile up. Or worst of all ignoring the kids and their things. This causes friction all over my life. So I still play at least 5 nights a week and usually 2 daytime days. But the rest of the time autopilot is on. When it comes to life and this season it has been the most fun so far and partially because fng asked me to at least try it.


I hear ya, just poking fun, didn't want to completely pull your covers








You've always been a lot of fun, especially on teamspeak, but I do understand that life happens. I elect that towards the end of the year may days of playing upwards of 40 hrs a week will come to an end








Anyway, hope to see YOU on tomorrow


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The proliferation of bots is distressing. The ONLY thing worth doing in D3 anymore is Greater Rifts, so I blame blizzard for charging a price tag of two games for 15 minutes of worthwhile gameplay as the root problem of the bot epidemic. The amount of botting that is going on is either going to force me to bot and eventually loose interest and quit, or just quit in disgust. Either way, if Blizzard doesn't address the bot problem, my days on the game, and in this thread are numbered.
> 
> Nothing personal against the bot mob. It is not you guys that I am mad at.


I didn't even know you were specifically mad till the end of your post. I'm not exactly sure what you're mad at. I know last season you got mad cause you couldn't get an ancient krider (I think that was the issue) but being mad at what others are doing on an either largely solo or largely group play game is kind of weird. I suppose if you are solo-chasing it could come into play, but I thought you mostly enjoyed group play. As for group play I'd imagine the frustration would come if most of your home-boys were not often available.

Anyhoo, I hope whatever the frustration points are for you it gets better. I think you guys saw my most frustrating point with this game the other night which really stemmed from work/life plus not getting the time to play as much as I want...and then the game was being a biatch on top of all that. Et tu, Brute??? It was all I could take that night.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Hey all! What's the best way to farm death's breath? Elite pack hunting in rifts? Suggestions welcome!


I'd suggest looking into a good speed build for your fastest class. Since I only play WD currently, there is a build that involves the turbo chicken (manajuma's set) and Sage's set from blacksmith for extra DB drops. I'd assume barbs and monks have similar catered builds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3m3drm/leaderboard_class_representation_season_14/
> 
> Lol


that's really interesting info! Thx for sharing!

I'm really bummed I haven't been able to play. On top of my buddy being in town, which kills my playtime when I'm at home, I'm in the middle of an office move so I can't play @ work either (I know, 1st world problems...). Even worse, after this office move I'm not sure how well I'll be able to play at work as it will be a more "open environment" for collaboration...meh.


----------



## Crazy9000

Double bounties in about 23 hours.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19902281/bountiful-bounties-double-caches-this-weekend-only-9-24-2015


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Double bounties in about 23 hours.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19902281/bountiful-bounties-double-caches-this-weekend-only-9-24-2015


We should team up for some bounties, mats are exactly in what I am in need of. This weekend bonus is very convenient. I am always stuck at this extract certain number of legendary powers achievement in the journey.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Double bounties in about 23 hours.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19902281/bountiful-bounties-double-caches-this-weekend-only-9-24-2015


ahhhhh mother-facker!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

By double they mean two normal cache, and two bounty cache per bounty. Going to be pretty sweet.


----------



## Zepher

I guess I'll just farm DB's till this weekend. My DH's cube only needs 16 items to completely fill it up. they are mainly swords so I'll need to buddy up with someone that uses swords since sword drops are very rare for me.
I have more cubed than shown, as I was cubing stuff that is for the other toons as well, and only the items your toon can use show up in the cube.


----------



## lemans81

There better be some clan games for bounties..I think I need 1000x of each mat.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There better be some clan games for bounties..I think I need 1000x of each mat.


I'm down for that, tomorrow works great for me and it looks like it starts at 2pm CST. I wish it would start a bit earlier but whatever. I can get some play time!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There better be some clan games for bounties..I think I need 1000x of each mat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down for that, tomorrow works great for me and it looks like it starts at 2pm CST. I wish it would start a bit earlier but whatever. I can get some play time!
Click to expand...

I play 1am to 6am central time most days. Sometimes I have the time to play 9am-1pm as well. The only days I am on in the afternoon/evening is tue-wed-thur....but those are rarer.


----------



## Alex132

Is Area damage fixed? I'm seeing a few DH builds have Area Damage as secondary or tertiary rolls on their armour.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I didn't even know you were specifically mad till the end of your post. I'm not exactly sure what you're mad at. I know last season you got mad cause you couldn't get an ancient krider (I think that was the issue) but being mad at what others are doing on an either largely solo or largely group play game is kind of weird. I suppose if you are solo-chasing it could come into play, but I thought you mostly enjoyed group play. As for group play I'd imagine the frustration would come if most of your home-boys were not often available.
> 
> Anyhoo, I hope whatever the frustration points are for you it gets better. I think you guys saw my most frustrating point with this game the other night which really stemmed from work/life plus not getting the time to play as much as I want...and then the game was being a biatch on top of all that. Et tu, Brute??? It was all I could take that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest looking into a good speed build for your fastest class. Since I only play WD currently, there is a build that involves the turbo chicken (manajuma's set) and Sage's set from blacksmith for extra DB drops. I'd assume barbs and monks have similar catered builds.
> that's really interesting info! Thx for sharing
> 
> I'm really bummed I haven't been able to play. On top of my buddy being in town, which kills my playtime when I'm at home, I'm in the middle of an office move so I can't play @ work either (I know, 1st world problems...). Even worse, after this office move I'm not sure how well I'll be able to play at work as it will be a more "open environment" for collaboration...meh.


Tell em "I am collaborating via party chat and we have come up with some idea's to improve efficiency" don't tell em that the improvement is to farming DB


----------



## Cybertox

I am going to quit Diablo 3 once this week ends. Feels like a game for bots, not for people. Really boring and repetitive. Going to decrease my overall gaming time and will switch to HOTS.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm also going to quit. Game sucks. Going to spend more time harnessing the powers of the ukulele.

Just kidding. See the rest of you online.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The proliferation of bots is distressing. The ONLY thing worth doing in D3 anymore is Greater Rifts, so I blame blizzard for charging a price tag of two games for 15 minutes of worthwhile gameplay as the root problem of the bot epidemic. The amount of botting that is going on is either going to force me to bot and eventually loose interest and quit, or just quit in disgust. Either way, if Blizzard doesn't address the bot problem, my days on the game, and in this thread are numbered.
> 
> Nothing personal against the bot mob. It is not you guys that I am mad at.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you were specifically mad till the end of your post. I'm not exactly sure what you're mad at. I know last season you got mad cause you couldn't get an ancient krider (I think that was the issue) but being mad at what others are doing on an either largely solo or largely group play game is kind of weird. I suppose if you are solo-chasing it could come into play, but I thought you mostly enjoyed group play. As for group play I'd imagine the frustration would come if most of your home-boys were not often available.
> 
> Anyhoo, I hope whatever the frustration points are for you it gets better.
Click to expand...

Yeah, last season was the ridiculous loot table for an ancient krider, it got fixed. Now you can craft stuff in the cube, props to blizzard for that. Automation however, is not an easy fix. If they do sweeping bans, then they loose player base, and then I am left with no one to run with. If they do nothing, they cheapen my efforts. The bots are not the problem, they are the symptom. The real problem is the game has such little captivating content that automation becomes more desirable than digesting the content. And THAT is something that is not going to get fixed by adding an NPC and adjusting the loot tables. Lets be honest, the only thing NOT being automated is pushing high greater rifts...everything else has a script. That is 13.6Gb for 15 minutes of game play.

I don't know...maybe I have unrealistic expectations. I played the original Diablo on a Packard Bell 486, in my best friends basement with all of the lights off, on a HUGE 23" CRT. I almost pooped my self a few times...it was scary. Like really really scary. The surest way to be disappointed, is to have expectations.

Edit to add: I am moving this week, so I will be offline most, if not all of the next week. You guys have fun!


----------



## Sadmoto

So my friend bought me this for the ps4 and I've been playing hardcore only and I had a few questions about playing online.

first, does anyone even play online hardcore or is there something I have to do before I'm able to join an online game?
second is there a server browser for the ps4? I cannot find a single game to join, level 1 or level 70, normal difficulty or t10, adventure or story. The game almost acts like it doesn't even look. as soon as I press the button to search for a game a loading screen pops up and I'm put in my own game.

Also I was curious, is there anything better then Pox Faulds?







my friend gave me a lvl18 copy and I used it to level70 and through some paragon lvls until I got a lvl70 pair from the npc that gives you random equips for blood coins/shards. I haven't found a pair of pants yet that is worth losing the stinky skill, especially playing a melee character.


----------



## yahu

^dear god yes, unless you just really like running around enveloped in a fart cloud. If you are having issues finding damn near any lvl70 gear being better than those, it is possible they are hacked, which is an issue for the console versions. As far as your other issues, you'll have to wait for someone with a console version to chime in as most of us are PC players. Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There better be some clan games for bounties..I think I need 1000x of each mat.


you guys all suck. Yes, I'm jealous... I might have to find a way to get online this weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is Area damage fixed? I'm seeing a few DH builds have Area Damage as secondary or tertiary rolls on their armour.


It is better but I don't know that it would be considered "fixed." So I guess, it is fixed, but there are still some issues I believe they are working at addressing. It is definitely a viable affix to have for some classes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Tell em "I am collaborating via party chat and we have come up with some idea's to improve efficiency" don't tell em that the improvement is to farming DB


ah, if only it were that easy. I am thinking maybe somehow with proper privacy shields but I'll be even less able to play multiplayer during the day as I'll be a jumpy little biatch whenever my spidey sense tingles.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I'm also going to quit. Game sucks. Going to spend more time harnessing the powers of the ukulele.
> 
> Just kidding. See the rest of you online.


lol - you got me there for a sec!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, last season was the ridiculous loot table for an ancient krider, it got fixed. Now you can craft stuff in the cube, props to blizzard for that. Automation however, is not an easy fix. If they do sweeping bans, then they loose player base, and then I am left with no one to run with. If they do nothing, they cheapen my efforts. The bots are not the problem, they are the symptom. The real problem is the game has such little captivating content that automation becomes more desirable than digesting the content. And THAT is something that is not going to get fixed by adding an NPC and adjusting the loot tables. Lets be honest, the only thing NOT being automated is pushing high greater rifts...everything else has a script. That is 13.6Gb for 15 minutes of game play.
> 
> I don't know...maybe I have unrealistic expectations. I played the original Diablo on a Packard Bell 486, in my best friends basement with all of the lights off, on a HUGE 23" CRT. I almost pooped my self a few times...it was scary. Like really really scary. The surest way to be disappointed, is to have expectations.
> 
> Edit to add: I am moving this week, so I will be offline most, if not all of the next week. You guys have fun!


You say 15min but how many 15min sessions of fun have you had. Hundreds by now, and possibly approaching a thousand. I hear what you're saying but as long as you're still having fun playing in groups I think the draw is there.

I don't use (as Crazy says) "my brother playing on my account" often, especially after that mass dump o' loot kickoff, but it sucks that our schedules are so different. I think I've played with you probably the least of most on here.

In general the clan has jokingly referred to "the A team" and I've suggested in the past at having set gaming nights. We should try to combine the two, or at least go with the second where we have some set night where peeps really try to get on. a somewhat related example - the wapce will sometimes complain about making dinner and I've said if we establish "go-to" nights, like Taco Tuesdays, then it can make the rest of the week fall in line and not stress her out as much. I think if most knew that Thursdays at a certain time most will be on at x time (or something like that), it could encourage a possible schedule to go off of.

That or we can just all bend to lemans whim and be on all night, every night with him so he stops whining.









*edit - sorry, I guess I accidentally submitted right off the bat without replying to all the quotes. derp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I've finally given up on playing Wizard and am switching to Monk. Does anyone play monk that I can tag along for to try and get some weapons? I finally got the entire Ulnara set, but it's pretty useless without the belt and fist weapons.


----------



## yahu

^I think you can close your eyes and throw a dart at a list of users and likely find someone with a monk.







I'm sure most wouldn't mind a tag-a-long at this point (mmm...when do girl scout cookies go on sale?)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, last season was the ridiculous loot table for an ancient krider, it got fixed. Now you can craft stuff in the cube, props to blizzard for that. Automation however, is not an easy fix. If they do sweeping bans, then they loose player base, and then I am left with no one to run with. If they do nothing, they cheapen my efforts. The bots are not the problem, they are the symptom. The real problem is the game has such little captivating content that automation becomes more desirable than digesting the content. And THAT is something that is not going to get fixed by adding an NPC and adjusting the loot tables. Lets be honest, the only thing NOT being automated is pushing high greater rifts...everything else has a script. That is 13.6Gb for 15 minutes of game play.


Well, it's not just pushing greater rifts you have to do yourself... the main thing to do is speed rifts. You clear the rift in about half the timer with as much XP gear as you can wear... we're getting between 150-200 bill xp/hour depending on group. Bots just can't do that... so much so that the experience they can get is not really notable compared.

Most people I know are just doing it for the GR keys. If they made 5 drop at a time in T10, I think that would make getting them yourself quick enough that it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I think you can close your eyes and throw a dart at a list of users and likely find someone with a monk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure most wouldn't mind a tag-a-long at this point (mmm...when do girl scout cookies go on sale?)


Cookie season is over. Fruit & Chew season starts in a week or two.


----------



## MonarchX

So is Diablo III now considered fun? In the beginning, people hated Diablo III for whatever reason. Has that been mostly fixed with the latest patches?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So is Diablo III now considered fun? In the beginning, people hated Diablo III for whatever reason. Has that been mostly fixed with the latest patches?


It has improved significantly and became much more enjoyable and fun but after a certain period of time you realize that it is the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Cookie season is over. Fruit & Chew season starts in a week or two.


lol, thx for the info! do they have tag-a-long flavored fruit chews (I honestly had no idea there was anything other than a cookie season).


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Not that I know of.

Just do what I do. Buy a case and freeze them for later. My daughter is heading into her second year as a scout and wife is the leader. I actually murdered like half a box last night before bed.I swear I went into a saturated fat coma.

The Fruit & Chews season isn't as popular because well....cookies are the ****. However, the individual troops get a higher percentage from the Fruit & Chews.

Just some info next time you get bombarded by a bunch of brown/green vests in front of your local supermarket.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've finally given up on playing Wizard and am switching to Monk. Does anyone play monk that I can tag along for to try and get some weapons? I finally got the entire Ulnara set, but it's pretty useless without the belt and fist weapons.


I played the monk from no set items to my current 6PU set with just a lions claw, Guardian spirit and broken promise in da cube, the damage wasn't great but by using Cleave with Concussion monster damage was kept to a minimum allowing me to pound on the monsters a few times with out dieing; I ran EP with "the flesh is weak" rune plus SSS with the "sustained attack" these two together increased damage for group play and reduced cool down for SSS, I now have the three core weapons for this build and an the favored belt in ancient no less, sheet damage is still low but by switching runes to cold damage I can freeze lock a mob while the friendly neighborhood doc burns em down, SSS with pandemonium rune will freeze monsters for 7 seconds.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, last season was the ridiculous loot table for an ancient krider, it got fixed. Now you can craft stuff in the cube, props to blizzard for that. Automation however, is not an easy fix. If they do sweeping bans, then they loose player base, and then I am left with no one to run with. If they do nothing, they cheapen my efforts. The bots are not the problem, they are the symptom. The real problem is the game has such little captivating content that automation becomes more desirable than digesting the content. And THAT is something that is not going to get fixed by adding an NPC and adjusting the loot tables. Lets be honest, the only thing NOT being automated is pushing high greater rifts...everything else has a script. That is 13.6Gb for 15 minutes of game play.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not just pushing greater rifts you have to do yourself... the main thing to do is speed rifts. You clear the rift in about half the timer with as much XP gear as you can wear... we're getting between 150-200 bill xp/hour depending on group. Bots just can't do that... so much so that the experience they can get is not really notable compared.
> 
> Most people I know are just doing it for the GR keys. If they made 5 drop at a time in T10, I think that would make getting them yourself quick enough that it wouldn't be a big deal.
Click to expand...

150-200? man that is killer exp. I average somewhere between 110-130 depending on group. Like Twink was eluding to, the clan has a hard time putting together a 4 man on a reliable basis. Mostly because we all have different time stamps to play. I have had pretty good luck grabbing random games from the many communities I have joined.

Oh, and Twink....Pull barb+ solanium in the cube...you should let me pull for ya some time, I can keep those globes a poppin'


----------



## russ18uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So is Diablo III now considered fun? In the beginning, people hated Diablo III for whatever reason. Has that been mostly fixed with the latest patches?


Well in the beginning there were:

Invulnerable minions
demonic tremors that were insanely fast
Belial who was an absolute ****-block
soul rippers!
blue weapons that were better than yellows
legendaries seldom dropped, and were largely terrible and worse than yellows
you should be thankful
you had to ID yellows and there was no book
you only picked up ilvl 63 items and you could ID them without IDing them using chat code before deciding to rip someone off in trade or AH
You had to run back from the last check point
farming destructibles was a valid tactic
numerous exploits like Force Armor and no Vitality
still trying to remember others


There were fun times, though, like double socket Manticore, Critical Mass (RIP) and actually getting to an end boss had some sense of achievement to it.

Otherwise now is a different game really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Well in the beginning there were:
> 
> Invulnerable minions
> demonic tremors that were insanely fast
> Belial who was an absolute ****-block
> soul rippers!
> blue weapons that were better than yellows
> legendaries seldom dropped, and were largely terrible and worse than yellows
> you should be thankful
> you had to ID yellows and there was no book
> you only picked up ilvl 63 items and you could ID them without IDing them using chat code before deciding to rip someone off in trade or AH
> 
> 
> There were fun times, though, like double socket Manticore, Critical Mass (RIP) and actually getting to an end boss had some sense of achievement to it.
> 
> Otherwise now is a different game really.


I miss Critical Mass so much...







I still find it hilariously sad that they killed of CM while Spin2Win Barbs still run rampant. Invulnerable minions were not too bad honestly. Act 2 was terrible however with all those fast little bastards in the sewers and all the poison.


----------



## russ18uk

Yeah, Blizzard removed CM because it was a cheese tactic and then made Haunt a cheese tactic afterwards. Snakes were a pain. And Invulnerable Minions were nasty if they were Imps, Soul Rippers or other fast mobs.

I even remember watching Kungen farming Act II goblins on Hardcore. There were about 30 people all searching for them so he could join his game.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I think the problem is that most people have forgotten the reason that they started playing in the first place, which was to have fun. So many people are concerned with leaderboards and placement, and now automation makes that easier. Why grind for a amount of hours if you can have a program do that for you? It makes sense, if you are playing for competitive reasons.
The reason I joined this clan was not to be the best, but to have fun. If I end up doing really well, that's cool, but to me the best it's just messing around in rifts and having fun, while chatting on teamspeak.
I think it would be cool to have a cherished spot on the leaderboards, but I won't lose any sleep over not having that happen. To me, Diablo was like pizza at someone's house, it is a way of bringing people together over a common interest. And then getting to know those people and making friends.
It seems like Diablo has become less of a social thing, and more like a "I'm going to be the best I can" thing, which is fine. I'm not saying anything bad about the competitive aspect of it.
But, when people stop the social aspect of Diablo(aka botting) in order to get ahead, it becomes a dull experience for many other people.
I enjoy the game, whether group play or solo play, and will likely keep playing for quite some time. Besides, there will always be new people to play with also, but I will miss the people that I used to play with and our conversions oh a regular basis the most.
That's just my two cents on the matter.
Edit: not targeting or judging anyone, whether or not a bot is used, I've thought about it myself. Just stating why I think the game had become less fun/social overall


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Act 2 in D3 reminds me of the ****fest known as the Flayer Jungle in D2.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Well in the beginning there were:
> 
> Invulnerable minions
> demonic tremors that were insanely fast
> Belial who was an absolute ****-block
> soul rippers!
> blue weapons that were better than yellows
> legendaries seldom dropped, and were largely terrible and worse than yellows
> you should be thankful
> you had to ID yellows and there was no book
> you only picked up ilvl 63 items and you could ID them without IDing them using chat code before deciding to rip someone off in trade or AH
> You had to run back from the last check point
> farming destructibles was a valid tactic
> numerous exploits like Force Armor and no Vitality
> still trying to remember others
> 
> 
> There were fun times, though, like double socket Manticore, Critical Mass (RIP) and actually getting to an end boss had some sense of achievement to it.
> 
> Otherwise now is a different game really.


You forgot the good old Nephalem Valor.


----------



## russ18uk

Yeah that's in the SS. It was added later though.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

What I lack in DPS and toughness I make up for in witty one liners and funny jokes.
Just sayin'.


----------



## yahu

^lol - win! I think lemans and I have people cryin' on teamspeak at times...and cringing at others.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh, and Twink....Pull barb+ solanium in the cube...you should let me pull for ya some time, I can keep those globes a poppin'


I'm in!







Just as soon as my current lockdown mode is over with my bud in town.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Edit: not targeting or judging anyone, whether or not a bot is used, I've thought about it myself. Just stating why I think the game had become less fun/social overall


I don't think it makes anyone play less, just changes the content that they play when they do. Anyone you see as "busy" would probably just be offline otherwise. I know I'm playing in all my free time still.


----------



## Cybertox

Soloed a lvl 50 GR, almost fell asleep it took that long.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think it makes anyone play less, just changes the content that they play when they do. Anyone you see as "busy" would probably just be offline otherwise. I know I'm playing in all my free time still.


I do agree to a point, and would use a bot myself for when I am not Normally playing.
But, I have seen a rise play and botting recently. I am however aware that causation is not correlation.
Just making a statement from my own viewpoint.
I tend to see more users as "busy" than I used to at certain times of the day.
Again, not casting any judgement, each to do as they will, just an observation is all


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Act 2 in D3 reminds me of the ****fest known as the Flayer Jungle in D2.


I don't know if its that bad.. and actually i think D2 act 2 and D3 act 2 are more similar...


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been playing WD lately, got some pretty decent gear now. I still don't understand how the helltooth build plays, but I think darts is the way to go in groups anyways.

Crafted this in 10 tries the other night.



Pretty much all I need now is ancient gloves, and ancient aughilds (been using bracer/shoulder). Aughilds should come in ancient this weekend with the double bounties to make a ton of them.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Well in the beginning there were:
> 
> Invulnerable minions
> demonic tremors that were insanely fast
> Belial who was an absolute ****-block
> soul rippers!
> blue weapons that were better than yellows
> legendaries seldom dropped, and were largely terrible and worse than yellows
> you should be thankful
> *you had to ID yellows and there was no book*
> you only picked up ilvl 63 items and you could ID them without IDing them using chat code before deciding to rip someone off in trade or AH
> You had to run back from the last check point
> farming destructibles was a valid tactic
> numerous exploits like Force Armor and no Vitality
> still trying to remember others
> 
> 
> There were fun times, though, like double socket Manticore, Critical Mass (RIP) and actually getting to an end boss had some sense of achievement to it.
> 
> Otherwise now is a different game really.












They nerfed the Attack Speed as well. My Demon Hunter had a ton of AS, was firing almost like a machine gun.
here are just 2 rings showing some AS,









I can't remember if this screenshot was pre-AS Nerf or not,









I also miss the Auction House,


----------



## Kreuzer

The good old days, 10-15 mins per Uber Boss.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've been playing WD lately, got some pretty decent gear now. I still don't understand how the helltooth build plays, but I think darts is the way to go in groups anyways.
> 
> Crafted this in 10 tries the other night.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all I need now is ancient gloves, and ancient aughilds (been using bracer/shoulder). Aughilds should come in ancient this weekend with the double bounties to make a ton of them.


I have been wanting to do a WD, but can't make up my mind on which build to go with, so my wd is in between two different build at the moment


----------



## russ18uk

I only picked up Archon armor, blue weapons, and i forget the name of the blue sources that rolled high damage ranges and crit.

Attack speed nerf came quite early on and caused huge outrage on the forums, along with the force armor nerf and every other.

It's why the RMAH was absolutely ******ed. Granted, i made enough from it to have paid for the waste of money Diablo 3 was at that time, but still.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Can someone seasonal rush my lvl 70 monk for gear? I'll be on right now, user name is xicrimsonix


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Can someone seasonal rush my lvl 70 monk for gear? I'll be on right now, user name is xicrimsonix


If nobody is on, you can always add C9k#1810 for unlimited T6 runs.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I have been wanting to do a WD, but can't make up my mind on which build to go with, so my wd is in between two different build at the moment


You go Helltooth and i'll go Carnevil/Darts.

Planned on getting on today and tomorrow. Coworker called in sick.
Planned on playing all say Saturday while the wife attends our baby shower, brother plans on stopping by. I feel your pain Yahu.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> You go Helltooth and i'll go Carnevil/Darts.
> 
> Planned on getting on today and tomorrow. Coworker called in sick.
> Planned on playing all say Saturday while the wife attends our baby shower, brother plans on stopping by. I feel your pain Yahu.


Sounds good, as I was already mainly trying to go for helltooth, just hard to gear a character right now, been mostly playing solo lately.
I think next week when I play, ill try to concentrate on my WD instead of my monk.


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I have been wanting to do a WD, but can't make up my mind on which build to go with, so my wd is in between two different build at the moment


I can tell you that zuni darts is still good but super glass cannon. I have only managed to do a 63 right now. Hitting a well simply with survival. Maybe if I cherry picked rifts for the right one i could push it higher. But I'm not interested in putting in that much effort.

Darts puts me at 2.2mil white unbuffed damage but only at like 9mill toughness. It's super painful. Whereas helltooth bears I sit at about 1.9mill white unbuffed but get up to 500mill toughness depending on density. Plus I am currently going to like 68 I think in GR. Maybe go higher someday if lagtooth gets fixed.

Point is: Save yourself the headache and go with helltooth for survival.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> I only picked up Archon armor, blue weapons, and i forget the name of the blue sources that rolled high damage ranges and crit.
> 
> Attack speed nerf came quite early on and caused huge outrage on the forums, along with the force armor nerf and every other.
> 
> It's why the RMAH was absolutely ******ed. Granted, i made enough from it to have paid for the waste of money Diablo 3 was at that time, but still.


I only made $3 after fees in the Real Money Auction house, since I didn't find anything worth much.

I miss the ability to trade gold, mainly when starting a new season late or like when I made my Hardcore guy the other night, kept running out of gold crafting and re-rolling stats, burned through my 3 million gold in a couple of minutes, I am so used to having billions that gold doesn't really matter.
Boon really helps out when you get it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> I only made $3 after fees in the Real Money Auction house, since I didn't find anything worth much.
> 
> I miss the ability to trade gold, mainly when starting a new season late or like when I made my Hardcore guy the other night, kept running out of gold crafting and re-rolling stats, burned through my 3 million gold in a couple of minutes, I am so used to having billions that gold doesn't really matter.
> Boon really helps out when you get it.


Blizzard should do something with gold, let us buy mats or something at over inflated prices, something.
You just get to a point where you have so much and nothing to do with it, at least in my case, and I'm not even using boon at the moment.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Blizzard should do something with gold, let us buy mats or something at over inflated prices, something.
> You just get to a point where you have so much and nothing to do with it, at least in my case, and I'm not even using boon at the moment.


Make a gambling system with the rifts? Could be easily exploited though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Make a gambling system with the rifts? Could be easily exploited though.


Something, I'm sitting here "Oprah rich" and nothing to do with it.
Even 100 million gold for something like a soul, or some breaths.


----------



## lemans81

So if you want to see the helltooth build I run the acid on twinklenuts and if you check twinklenuts acct he runs charger build.

I think 10 day suspensions would be the only way to stop botting...without killing memberbase.

I personally only bot when I can't play and I think most other than heavy are the same.

I agree with JTHMfreak above, really I am more social and fun than records, my actions say otherwise but really I am just on and have the chance to play with better players so records are set with me being there.


----------



## agntallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Can someone seasonal rush my lvl 70 monk for gear? I'll be on right now, user name is xicrimsonix


tried adding you, but for some reason it's not allowing me


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

xicrimsonix#1490


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So if you want to see the helltooth build I run the acid on twinklenuts and if you check twinklenuts acct he runs charger build.
> 
> I think 10 day suspensions would be the only way to stop botting...without killing memberbase.
> 
> I personally only bot when I can't play and I think most other than heavy are the same.
> 
> I agree with JTHMfreak above, really I am more social and fun than records, my actions say otherwise but really I am just on and have the chance to play with better players so records are set with me being there.


I'll definitely check out your build next time I'm on.
Won't be on tomorrow as my son has a dentist appointment for some cavities, and since he's only 4.5 they have to put him under, needless to say it will be a loooooooooooong day.


----------



## yahu

^that's rough. good luck JT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've been playing WD lately, got some pretty decent gear now. I still don't understand how the helltooth build plays, but I think darts is the way to go in groups anyways.
> 
> Crafted this in 10 tries the other night.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all I need now is ancient gloves, and ancient aughilds (been using bracer/shoulder). Aughilds should come in ancient this weekend with the double bounties to make a ton of them.


You sir...are a POS.







grats as I've always wanted a DoD like that. I think top builds were still using Pauldrons and Lacuni but haven't looked at DoD in a while.

I'm not sure what people are seeing lag-wise with HT. At least I haven't seemed to have issues with it and I don't think lemans was seeing any major issues when we ran around 2p. I think the most lag I saw was when a few HT ran up a gob pack. It definitely seemed to get a bit choppy for a bit but there were 2 or 3 of us (I can't recall who all joined my game at that time).


----------



## lemans81

I read the reason why it lags is that it continues to damage dead monsters until it runs out, and if recast then it starts over. Something about how its applied....I do see dead monsters still taking damage....I have been in rooms with dead bodies and damage clicking lol.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I read the reason why it lags is that it continues to damage dead monsters until it runs out, and if recast then it starts over. Something about how its applied....I do see dead monsters still taking damage....I have been in rooms with dead bodies and damage clicking lol.


No idea why such an issue would be hard to fix. I am pretty sure that Blizzard is also aware of the problem.


----------



## lemans81

See video with developers.....pretty much sums it all up for you.


----------



## HeavyUser

If it wasn't for botting I would have stopped playing by now. I can't dedicate the insane hours you guys can to a game, I'm not an indoor person.

Edit: "I only bot when Im sleeping or have to live life, not like heavy who does the same thing except for longer" lol


----------



## FlawleZ

Ran some attempts at a 64 solo, I'm not sure how the guys on the LB were using CoE over Unity here. Even at a base 68M toughness I just feel too squishy and die too much. I'm only Paragon 670, but that can't be all?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> If it wasn't for botting I would have stopped playing by now. I can't dedicate the insane hours you guys can to a game, I'm not an indoor person.
> 
> Edit: I find it entertaining to see people try to justify their botting, lol.


You have dedicated like 20 hours in 4 weeks......just sayin.


----------



## Alex132

Botting is this common....?

I'd never bot personally, it feels too cheaty.


----------



## HeavyUser

I know your "just saying", it's kind of ironic how you have singled me out multiple times in this thread when you were the one who showed me how to bot. In fact you were botting for awhile before I realized you were doing it, once I did I figured since you being the VP of our clan was doing it then it must not be frowned apon in this clan....."just saying". I must have missed the memo that you shouldn't bot all the time otherwise that makes you more of a cheater than all the other botters in OCN.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Look's like a crackdown! Jus Say'in






Update: 




Bots are next- https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjABahUKEwjR946OnpLIAhWGWJIKHQuqCKc&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ros-bot.com%2Fvi%2Fforums%2Fgeneral-discussion%2Fban-wave-inc-22-168357&usg=AFQjCNG1aQsXc8AmMI_6-Qfczf6ak8Y5gg&sig2=z2FVDKqWKHU7QV2H5pknpA&bvm=bv.103627116,d.aWw


----------



## staccker

oh man botting brings me back to the lineage 2 days....running bot parties all day and night...so fun. Can we get that going in D3?


----------



## slickwilly

Does anyone one Bot in HC?


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Look's like a crackdown! Jus Say'in


Old new, Jus Say'in


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Old new, Jus Say'in


They let you feel the glory a minute, then they ban you and strip you of your pride .


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Look's like a crackdown! Jus Say'in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bots are next- https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjABahUKEwjR946OnpLIAhWGWJIKHQuqCKc&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ros-bot.com%2Fvi%2Fforums%2Fgeneral-discussion%2Fban-wave-inc-22-168357&usg=AFQjCNG1aQsXc8AmMI_6-Qfczf6ak8Y5gg&sig2=z2FVDKqWKHU7QV2H5pknpA&bvm=bv.103627116,d.aWw


That's from July...


----------



## Zepher

They should put a casino in one of the buildings and have slots and table games, lol


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Does anyone one Bot in HC?


Some do, but none that I know of here in this clan. Hardly anyone here runs HC anyway. I have a HC monk but rarely play it because I refuse to invest all my time into something that could easily be lost by means out of my control.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Some do, but none that I know of here in this clan. Hardly anyone here runs HC anyway. I have a HC monk but rarely play it because I refuse to invest all my time into something that could easily be lost by means out of my control.


I actually took some time to look this up and most of the BOTs have a disclaimer "do not use in HC"


----------



## yahu

the HC botters that I've known went to HC clans.









to quote Rodney King "...can't we all just bot along???" er, I believe that's what he said.


----------



## FlawleZ

I could care less who does or doesn't bot. Not sure why anyone else would either.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> to quote Rodney King "...can't we all just bot along???" er, I believe that's what he said.


Lol. I'm all good, it just started to get annoying seeing my name dropped multiple times like I'm any less than that person who does the same damn thing I do, what is even more annoying is it's coming from the same person who showed me how to bot .....


----------



## yahu

I say it's all lemans fault. someone ban him!!!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So what does botting in D3 get you?
Drops?
Experience?

Looks like a lot of the clan leaderboards are heavily skewed and worthless now. Ignorance on my part for assuming OCN didn't bot.


----------



## Cybertox

Now I understand why no one got my 9K reference, because you are all naive.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Looks like a lot of the clan leaderboards are heavily skewed and worthless now. Ignorance on my part for assuming OCN didn't bot.


I was under the same impression until I was proved otherwise, after that I said screw it and starting botting myself. I'm all for making OCN a bot free clan.

Botting gets you items, so instead of me doing 10 thousand rift runs to find a handful of items I need I let a bot do it for me while I keep myself entertained with other things. Last 2 seasons I put in hundreds of hours usually looking for one item that I never found, after countless weekends of searching I would finally give up and stop playing till the next season rolled around.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Now I understand why no one got my 9K reference, because you are all naive.


...or no one cares...is it Sunday yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am going to quit Diablo 3 once this week ends. Feels like a game for bots, not for people. Really boring and repetitive. Going to decrease my overall gaming time and will switch to HOTS.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Now I understand why no one got my 9K reference, because you are all naive.


ouch


----------



## inedenimadam

Moving sucks. Missing all that double bounty action all weekend.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> to quote Rodney King "...can't we all just bot along???" er, I believe that's what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I'm all good, it just started to get annoying seeing my name dropped multiple times like I'm any less than that person who does the same damn thing I do, what is even more annoying is it's coming from the same person who showed me how to bot .....
Click to expand...

Well you won't come play...so I have to troll you somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I say it's all lemans fault. someone ban him!!!


That is the kind of executive thinking I like to see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Moving sucks. Missing all that double bounty action all weekend.


Man missing out on the double action this weekend....ewww sooo goooood.

BTW the clan does not endorce botting, our leader does not bot, 50% of the officers do not bot, I would guess out of our hundreds of members maybe 5 bot. I feel like this is snowballing, I have never shoved botting on anyone, heck only one person has even spoken to me about it, and he is being heavily trolled by a lemans. This is a super casual clan, which is together to basically find like minded friends to play with, nothing really more. You would cry if you knew how much botting the super competitive clan did. Lets please dial this hostility back a little, we are all buddy's friend.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Now I understand why no one got my 9K reference, because you are all naive.


...we all did?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Moving sucks. Missing all that double bounty action all weekend.


I hear you...this sucks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> ...That is the kind of executive thinking I like to see.
> Man missing out on the double action this weekend....ewww sooo goooood.
> 
> BTW the clan does not endorce botting, our leader does not bot, 50% of the officers do not bot, I would guess out of our hundreds of members maybe 5 bot. I feel like this is snowballing, I have never shoved botting on anyone, heck only one person has even spoken to me about it, and he is being heavily trolled by a lemans. This is a super casual clan, which is together to basically find like minded friends to play with, nothing really more. You would cry if you knew how much botting the super competitive clan did. Lets please dial this hostility back a little, we are all buddy's friend.


lol, you basturds!

I don't think it is too bad honestly. There are some that choose to, and during S3 I was chasing the couple in the barb LB that were ahead of me (I had the goods, just didn't have the desire to GR hunt) but I don't think there is much to it. WD for example can be geared with an ancient spear super quickly and rank high on the America's LB with less than perfect gear. I'd say same goes for monk as a healer (not sure about dmg), along with barb as whirlwind.

honestly this clan isn't really competitive and more about having fun. If you are doing that and so are others, then that's what is really important IMO.


----------



## inedenimadam

I lied, logging on now. I am not dragging my crap through the rain. I am a good 70% done. I deserve a break.

edit: clan chat not available?


----------



## yahu

^lucky...


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets please dial this hostility back a little, we are all buddy's friend.


I LOVED YOU LIKE A FATHER GOD DANGIT, edited for ocn standards


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> BTW the clan does not endorce botting, our leader does not bot, 50% of the officers do not bot, I would guess out of our hundreds of members maybe 5 bot. I feel like this is snowballing, I have never shoved botting on anyone, heck only one person has even spoken to me about it, and he is being heavily trolled by a lemans. This is a super casual clan, which is together to basically find like minded friends to play with, nothing really more. You would cry if you knew how much botting the super competitive clan did. Lets please dial this hostility back a little, we are all buddy's friend.


Not going to lie I had my brother play for me a lot last season. I got tired of the grind for the ancient kridershot. Just wasn't worth it with the small chance of getting it


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If nobody is on, you can always add C9k#1810 for unlimited T6 runs.


Thank you.


----------



## KBOMB

what have i started?! I was just a little bot-curious... I didn't think it would tear our clan apart!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> So is Diablo III now considered fun? In the beginning, people hated Diablo III for whatever reason. Has that been mostly fixed with the latest patches?


The loot system is better than it was in the beginning, but the game is still all about grinding.
The main story is very meh, it's all about multi player, and going higher and higher in difficulty.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If you have nothing smart to say then just be quiet.


Get off the high horse buddy. You're going to have to try harder than that.
Like I said, end of week is near.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Ugh, bickering that children.
We were all supposed to destroy the Prime Evils. Not join them.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Like I said, dont post if you got nothing smart to say.
> 
> Maybe its time for you to post outside the Diablo thread. Only 150 posts and I bet all of them are from here. There is more to life than just Diablo.


Ouch. Right in the feels. Attacking my post count? Ggrrr. Not sure why you're dedicating so much time to a thread for a game you are no longer playing.

You're upset. I get that. Let's move on.

Sorry for the double post. At lunch on my phone.


----------



## HeavyUser

Just adding to that Diablo post count brah


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Just adding to that Diablo post count brah


545 posts since January 2013? Weaksauce.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Get off the high horse buddy. You're going to have to try harder than that.
> Like I said, end of week is near.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, dont post if you got nothing smart to say.
> 
> Maybe its time for you to post outside the Diablo thread. Only 150 posts and I bet all of them are from here. There is more to life than just Diablo.
Click to expand...

Ok this is still OCN, must dial it back a bit.


----------



## HeavyUser

LIKE A FATHER


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So what does botting in D3 get you?
> Drops?
> Experience?
> 
> Looks like a lot of the clan leaderboards are heavily skewed and worthless now. Ignorance on my part for assuming OCN didn't bot.


No drops, no XP. Only rift keys.

[EDIT] Realistically, the higher level content you're doing, the less noticeable any XP/drops a bot could get is. If I do speed GR68 6 hours a night, a bot playing T8 rifts isn't going to make a noticable difference in my overall drops or XP, even if it runs the other 18 hours. What is noticeable would be that I could run the GR's for all 6 hours, instead of having to do an hour of T8 before starting.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I say it's all lemans fault. someone ban him!!!


Lemans your banned ! from whatever..... MMMK


----------



## lemans81

Top D3 OCN post wasters....lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Top D3 OCN post wasters....lol.


oops


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> Top D3 OCN post wasters....lol.


Disappointed I didn't make the list, I thought I was more active in posting here than that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Disappointed I didn't make the list, I thought I was more active in posting here than that.


My first post is on page 3 back in 2008, so I assume that's mainly why my count is so high.


----------



## The LAN Man

I like how frosty is on there and he hasn't posted since season one


----------



## lemans81

Here you go JT...now you know you are still near the top of time wasters.


----------



## Demented

Poop.


----------



## Cybertox

It has been fun playing with you guys, see you all next season.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It has been fun playing with you guys, see you all next season.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh wow I used to post a lot!


----------



## PaPaBlista

I have more than Murlocke and less than nycste , And I'm not on the list I'm Crushed, forgotten in the realm. WOE is me!


----------



## Sainesk

aw yeah, top 10 post waster (can we get a badge for that?)







. I find I post more in these type of threads (discussions) and less in others on OCN because working in the field all day troubleshooting all kinds of issues (as much as I love it) if I kept at it 24/7 I would slowly go insane (talking aloud in binary to the apples in the supermarket crazy). Kudos to all the people who consistently have the energy to help others out though.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Double bouties and I still cant get any DB's


----------



## Alex132

Do I need to extract the power of anything I can for the final border?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Double bouties and I still cant get any DB's


Speed clears in regular rifts is the easiest for breaths


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I have more than Murlocke and less than nycste , And I'm not on the list I'm Crushed, forgotten in the realm. WOE is me!


PaPaBlista 43


----------



## JTHMfreak

How do you look up those posting stats?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> PaPaBlista 43


150 + 1

Duh that's all of OCN not this thread my bad....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How do you look up those posting stats?


From the "PC gaming" forum page, find the diablo 3 thread, and click on the "posts" field. That's how I do it at least, not sure if there's a way to from viewing the thread itself.


----------



## inedenimadam

Comcast says 5-10 days to get Internet at our house. Something about lacking infrastructure in the area to handle 100/10. They were not impressed when I told them I was missing double bounty weekend.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Comcast says 5-10 days to get Internet at our house. Something about lacking infrastructure in the area to handle 100/10. They were not impressed when I told them I was missing double bounty weekend.


Did you really say that, lol!
If you have tethering, it actually works pretty good, I did it for a night at my in laws.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Comcast says 5-10 days to get Internet at our house. Something about lacking infrastructure in the area to handle 100/10. They were not impressed when I told them I was missing double bounty weekend.


Comcast cares......


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Finally found a Furnace. Double bounty kicks ass.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Finally found a Furnace. Double bounty kicks ass.


nice!


----------



## lemans81

So how many mats are you guys stock piling? I know I am over 200x of each.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So how many mats are you guys stock piling? I know I am over 200x of each.


That was the plan, then I crafted ancient aughilds for my WD, and got down to 39 of the a3 mat.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So how many mats are you guys stock piling? I know I am over 200x of each.


I have 15K of each of the act mats and 20K death breaths. I should be good for a few days.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> I have 15K of each of the act mats and 20K death breaths. I should be good for a few days.


More like a few hours


----------



## RW2112

Did have quite a bit til I started reforging legs..... now almost out again, lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Comcast says 5-10 days to get Internet at our house. Something about lacking infrastructure in the area to handle 100/10. They were not impressed when I told them I was missing double bounty weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really say that, lol!
> If you have tethering, it actually works pretty good, I did it for a night at my in laws.
Click to expand...

Turns out that there is an xfinity hotspot somewhere close. I am on it right now, but it is painfully slow. I am going to run a speed test first. If there is one thing that will kill a bounty weekend, it is a bad connection.

Completely unreliable connection. If a bus drives by or the wind blows I disconnect or get 4k ping. I watched stuff sit on the ground for a 1/2 minute after I picked it up.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So how many mats are you guys stock piling? I know I am over 200x of each.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 15K of each of the act mats and 20K death breaths. I should be good for a few days.
Click to expand...

You really mean 15,000 of each act mats?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Turns out that there is an xfinity hotspot somewhere close. I am on it right now, but it is painfully slow. I am going to run a speed test first. If there is one thing that will kill a bounty weekend, it is a bad connection.
> 
> Completely unreliable connection. If a bus drives by or the wind blows I disconnect or get 4k ping. I watched stuff sit on the ground for a 1/2 minute after I picked it up.


Ouch, couldn't use your phone? I don't think d3 actually takes up a lot of data


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You really mean 15,000 of each act mats?


Naw, was just kidding.
I had almost 100 then used up most of them along with 700 souls re-forging a weapon and chest piece. I have almost 100 of each again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Turns out that there is an xfinity hotspot somewhere close. I am on it right now, but it is painfully slow. I am going to run a speed test first. If there is one thing that will kill a bounty weekend, it is a bad connection.
> 
> Completely unreliable connection. If a bus drives by or the wind blows I disconnect or get 4k ping. I watched stuff sit on the ground for a 1/2 minute after I picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, couldn't use your phone? I don't think d3 actually takes up a lot of data
Click to expand...

I could, but the wife and kids blew out most of out 8GB data plan on the 700 mile trip.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You really mean 15,000 of each act mats?
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, was just kidding.
> I had almost 100 then used up most of them along with 700 souls re-forging a weapon and chest piece. I have almost 100 of each again.
Click to expand...

I was gonna say, I am sitting on about 400x of each and maybe 1500 deaths breath.


----------



## Dotachin

I wasted all my deathbreaths trying to get a second unity T_T


----------



## Alex132

Any other DH players here, what GRs have you done?

Still struggling to find a nice Hellfire amulet, gone through around 50 that have been useless


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I could, but the wife and kids blew out most of out 8GB data plan on the 700 mile trip.


Wife and kids" Enjoy while you can , Damn glad those days are over. Well still have the son living in my basement "Cellar Dweller" eats all my food smokes all my herb Damned kids'


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any other DH players here, what GRs have you done?
> 
> Still struggling to find a nice Hellfire amulet, gone through around 50 that have been useless


I did a 53.


----------



## slickwilly

Picked up a few Anc. Uliana's peices for my Monk, shoulders have near perfect rolls for me and max XP per monster kill, reforged my Fist of Az and got the damage up to 2400. Currently i am running a Physical build using "the flesh is weak" and "Sustained attack", gems are Gogok at lvl 27, Gizzard at lvl 34 and Bane of the stricken at lvl 33, would I get more damage if I switched to cold and replaced bane of the stricken with bane of the trapped at a similar lvl? Thanks

U6 Monk Yolan


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Not going to lie I had my brother play for me a lot last season. I got tired of the grind for the ancient kridershot. Just wasn't worth it with the small chance of getting it


well that and wasn't it rule #57 of that other clan you joined?







(yes, I'm kidding Crazy).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> Top D3 OCN post wasters....lol.


gad ahmighty! I apparently post a lot, especially considering I wasn't on page 3!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Do I need to extract the power of anything I can for the final border?


no - I think only 100 IIRC. Haven't been in game for about a week or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Comcast says 5-10 days to get Internet at our house. Something about lacking infrastructure in the area to handle 100/10. They were not impressed when I told them I was missing double bounty weekend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Comcast cares......


Please tell me you've seen the Comcast Southpark episode. one of the best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So how many mats are you guys stock piling? I know I am over 200x of each.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Wife and kids" Enjoy while you can , Damn glad those days are over. Well still have the son living in my basement "Cellar Dweller" eats all my food smokes all my herb Damned kids'


'...glad those days are over...now he eats my food and smokes my herb...' hilarious!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> I have 15K of each of the act mats and 20K death breaths. I should be good for a few days.


You guys really suck... at least Xeph (that is what I dub thee) doesn't actually have 15k of each.







I didn't get anytime to play this weekend. In my new "open collaborative environment" office and I might be able to set something up in the next day or so to get back into some daytime random single player action. Sounds like my buddy is going to take off sooner than expected, so I might be back online in the next couple days.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any other DH players here, what GRs have you done?
> 
> Still struggling to find a nice Hellfire amulet, gone through around 50 that have been useless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 53.
Click to expand...

52 was my highest, 9 minutes something. Haven't pushed higher - gonna try getting a good amulet first.

I just feel so weak compared to the flavour-of-the-month barb and monk.


----------



## yahu

^as opposed to the flavor of all last year DH.







definitely run some hellfires when you can cause it is so much easier to get decent rolls now. I know the clan is usually available for HF runs if you needed any help.


----------



## russ18uk

You'd think Blizzard would have been able to tune the classes and sets by now. PTR turns out to be a complete waste of time and resources.

Wouldn't surprise me if Crusader is the next flavour of the season class

J/K Crusader will be bottom of the pile.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Picked up a few Anc. Uliana's peices for my Monk, shoulders have near perfect rolls for me and max XP per monster kill, reforged my Fist of Az and got the damage up to 2400. Currently i am running a Physical build using "the flesh is weak" and "Sustained attack", gems are Gogok at lvl 27, Gizzard at lvl 34 and Bane of the stricken at lvl 33, would I get more damage if I switched to cold and replaced bane of the stricken with bane of the trapped at a similar lvl? Thanks
> 
> U6 Monk Yolan


Drop Gizzard, run Bane of the Trapped instead. Get your GOGOK leveled some more and for goodness sakes get an emerald in your Fist of Az. The BoT and crit damage on the weap will make a huge difference.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^as opposed to the flavor of all last year DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely run some hellfires when you can cause it is so much easier to get decent rolls now. I know the clan is usually available for HF runs if you needed any help.


Ehh? I've played DH since the release of D3









I'm on EU - so I normally can't join clan stuff, but HF runs are easy enough at T9 - but just time consuming. Up to 60 now with no luck. Haven't ever seen 1 with CHD+CHC. Let alone a good passive


----------



## yahu

^I figured and it wasn't a tough choice to stick with it since they have always been so strong.







I've been on WD since day1, so it has been nice to finally get some love, even if they did kill support (one of my favorites to play in the past). I think Cybertox joined the clan for a bit and I didn't hear of any major complaints of connection issues. Maybe give it a go and see how it is for you? as I'm sure you know, folks in the clan could lvl you up + decent paragon in a matter of hours.

@Russ - the way blizz keeps changing things each season, I don't know if their goal is to actually ever have true balance. Unless they are taking all these things they've learned over the seasons and plan to eventually smash it all together (not likely).


----------



## lemans81

Yeah alex if you join US I am sure we can get you leveled to your current level pretty fast.

As as side note I am stockpiling hellfire machines plan on burning a bunch this week in case anyone needs in, let me know.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah alex if you join US I am sure we can get you leveled to your current level pretty fast.
> 
> As as side note I am stockpiling hellfire machines plan on burning a bunch this week in case anyone needs in, let me know.


Here here. If possible.

FYI there's a new guy in the clan, Rohann. He said he recently joined. He's currently gearing for a HotA Barb. I helped him for a bit. Maybe someone else can take over.


----------



## lemans81

If he can find me midnight-5am central time, I can help him.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Any specific time you plan on running the machines? I'd like to join if possible.


----------



## lemans81

I would guess 2am central time tonight would probably be the go to time. I will try to log in tomorrow during the day too. I have 23 sets of 4...and T10 should be possible.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Here here. If possible.
> 
> FYI there's a new guy in the clan, Rohann. He said he recently joined. He's currently gearing for a HotA Barb. I helped him for a bit. Maybe someone else can take over.


I run speed T8-T10 rifts in a few minutes on Barb so he or anyone else is welcome to join me whenever.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah, I'd rather not migrate to US. I play with a bunch of friends on EU, and I can't stand the ~400-500ms of playing on US servers. ~200ms is already rather hard as a DH









Also the mob progression % is kinda weird, struggled through my first GR55. Then the next one was relatively easy... until I got to the boss. Wasted a good ~2 minutes on that


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Picked up a few Anc. Uliana's peices for my Monk, shoulders have near perfect rolls for me and max XP per monster kill, reforged my Fist of Az and got the damage up to 2400. Currently i am running a Physical build using "the flesh is weak" and "Sustained attack", gems are Gogok at lvl 27, Gizzard at lvl 34 and Bane of the stricken at lvl 33, would I get more damage if I switched to cold and replaced bane of the stricken with bane of the trapped at a similar lvl? Thanks
> 
> U6 Monk Yolan


Rolls:

Shoulders: Seven sided strike to CDR (your DPS comes from the EP's blowing up with the uliana set, not SSS itself.)
Helm: Armor to Exploding palm
Amulet: If socket isn't rolled, physical to cold. Otherwise look for one that can have cold/dex/cd/socket
Bracers: phys to cold

The cold EP does at least twice the damage of any other EP rune, so it's the best choice. Even keeping your physical rolls, you'd probably do a lot better with the cold rune- its that much more damage.

As for gems, bane of the trapped is the best DPS gem, I would start building your gem choices from there. The level 25 bonus on BoTT makes it's damage bonus always active for melee characters. Gizzard is a must if you want to keep using the manta of healing, but most monks are using the mantra of salvation, with the agility rune. Gogok, stricken, esoteric are all good choices... if you look at the leaderboards, the ones they are using are probably the best options.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Played double bounties all weekend I still only have 30 DB's and I got most of them taking advice of another clan man getting them in a rift....







got a chit load of the other stuff though'''' and can do a iv torment by myself yes that is a hallmark I'm only 60 some paragon'''' WINTER IS COMING I CAN PLAY IN WINTER......


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Played double bounties all weekend I still only have 30 DB's and I got most of them taking advice of another clan man getting them in a rift....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a chit load of the other stuff though'''' and can do a iv torment by myself yes that is a hallmark I'm only 60 some paragon'''' WINTER IS COMING I CAN PLAY IN WINTER......


Reg rifts is definitely the fastest way that I have found for getting death breaths, I can typically get around 130-150/hr, if I play right


----------



## inedenimadam

Just thought I would share my speedtest.net results with you guys...Multiplayer and high grifting is out of the question til Comcast comes through and gets me set up on that 100/20 business line this weekend.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share my speedtest.net results with you guys...Multiplayer and high grifting is out of the question til Comcast comes through and gets me set up on that 100/20 business line this weekend.


I have a 56k modem I will donate! AOL .... It let's you type! Geezes Louis... P.S. The ping is good....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share my speedtest.net results with you guys...Multiplayer and high grifting is out of the question til Comcast comes through and gets me set up on that 100/20 business line this weekend.


Those numbers are fine to play multiplayer with no problems







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Those numbers are fine to play multiplayer with no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's what I was thinking, isn't the ping the most important in online gaming, with data being not very important?
I always thought that actually very little data gets transferred between the user and the system. Am I wrong?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That's what I was thinking, isn't the ping the most important in online gaming, with data being not very important?
> I always thought that actually very little data gets transferred between the user and the system. Am I wrong?


I used to have a 256k/256k DSL connection and never had a gaming problem.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share my speedtest.net results with you guys...Multiplayer and high grifting is out of the question til Comcast comes through and gets me set up on that 100/20 business line this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers are fine to play multiplayer with no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Oh no no...I get killer latency in town...like <100, but once I step into a rift and enough stuff is happening on the screen? BAM! 4k ping...it is not even rubber banding...more like slingshoting.

Saturday cant come quick enough.


----------



## yahu

lol @ slingshotting - reminded me of the below, but with a barb whirlwinding out of control:


----------



## FlawleZ

Got new internets last friday. Step up from 56K lol


----------



## lemans81

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4702493401

I can haz internet?

Won't be doing ubers tonight I don't think, they fired another boss....so...I have to go sit in on his meetings this morning.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any other DH players here, what GRs have you done?
> 
> Still struggling to find a nice Hellfire amulet, gone through around 50 that have been useless


I am a DH player, I did GR50 with my old bow, haven't tried higher with my new bow,
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zepher-1253/hero/66055096


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> I can haz internet?
> 
> Won't be doing ubers tonight I don't think, they fired another boss....so...I have to go sit in on his meetings this morning.


That speeds







how much it would cost here in Canada to get as a home connection









I wouldn't mind jumping in on ubers if we are on at the same time and you still have a spot, still need an ancient hellfire for my doc. Gotta close this 62 - leaderboards gap









On a side note, I think I will beat my non-season Paragon for the first time on seasons. Getting an insane amount of xp doing these high GRifts/feels like I put in so much more work into my NS 654 than this season's 564 that I am sitting at...


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can haz internet?
> 
> Won't be doing ubers tonight I don't think, they fired another boss....so...I have to go sit in on his meetings this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> That speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much it would cost here in Canada to get as a home connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind jumping in on ubers if we are on at the same time and you still have a spot, still need an ancient hellfire for my doc. Gotta close this 62 - leaderboards gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think I will beat my non-season Paragon for the first time on seasons. Getting an insane amount of xp doing these high GRifts/feels like I put in so much more work into my NS 654 than this season's 564 that I am sitting at...
Click to expand...

Its my work...and its the middle of the night.....so pretty much all the bandwidth I want.

...and I figured if I tested now with 1/5 the company here I would get much much less.....

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4703100458


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> I am a DH player, I did GR50 with my old bow, haven't tried higher with my new bow,
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Zepher-1253/hero/66055096


Nice. Still need a HF amulet.... 112 amulet rolls later and still nothing.

That and some ancient leg. armour + quiver. I guess only playing for 2 weeks I shouldn't expect too much









http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Fluke-2834/hero/65236674

For higher solos Grifts, should I use Convention of the Elements, or Unity?


----------



## Robin Nio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> For higher solos Grifts, should I use Convention of the Elements, or Unity?


I'm pretty sure for DH Convention of the Elements is the way to go.


----------



## yahu

I think I'm being held back by my hub @ work as it instantly pegs up, then continues to bounce around trying to push through the ceiling.











I guess I should feel lucky I got a "close-enough-to-perfect" HF amulet on my 6th - 8th try. I have a bunch of the mats to build more but haven't bothered. BTW - does it still make the most sense to farm übers T7? I know you *can* get up to 3 mats on T10 but I think that's happened for me all of maybe 3 times total in my über runs.


----------



## lemans81

And home

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4703760799

Is battle.net down for maintenance? I can't find anything on diablofans or battle.net forums.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah my Internet speed isn't anything to be jealous of:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'm being held back by my hub @ work as it instantly pegs up, then continues to bounce around trying to push through the ceiling.


The switch probably set employees to a 100mbps limit. Although is should be a near flat-rate at around 100mpbs, not spiky.

Our University is the same.


----------



## slickwilly

No ping test to post but my ping in game is normally around 57, I have seen it spike to over 400 but this is rare, I am in NorCal and from what I can glean off the web the D3 servers are in SoCal, a mere 400 miles from me


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'm being held back by my hub @ work as it instantly pegs up, then continues to bounce around trying to push through the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should feel lucky I got a "close-enough-to-perfect" HF amulet on my 6th - 8th try. I have a bunch of the mats to build more but haven't bothered. BTW - does it still make the most sense to farm übers T7? I know you *can* get up to 3 mats on T10 but I think that's happened for me all of maybe 3 times total in my über runs.


At least you can play at work, I can't even install it on my work station (you are not authorized to complete this task) and dragging my 700D in to work might raise a few eye brows


----------



## yahu

^I can "play" at work...and try not to get fired. It helps that I knows a guy; I'm a PM in the group that manages services/delivery so I guess I am the guy









We aren't throttled at the switch (well at least not at 100) but I'm on some old POS netgear hub while we try to find a gig hub. Switching to wireless got me closer to 200 Mb/s up and down with the same 2ms ping.


----------



## Alex132

I'm sure you don't mean hub... no one uses those anymore...


----------



## yahu

old fart terminology.









*edit - it is old enough where it could very damn well be a hub to tell you the truth. it is squirreled away in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> That speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much it would cost here in Canada to get as a home connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind jumping in on ubers if we are on at the same time and you still have a spot, still need an ancient hellfire for my doc. Gotta close this 62 - leaderboards gap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think I will beat my non-season Paragon for the first time on seasons. Getting an insane amount of xp doing these high GRifts/feels like I put in so much more work into my NS 654 than this season's 564 that I am sitting at...


I'm already past mine, think that's faster then any other season (I've passed every season).

If you guys get some proper speeds going sometime (heal monk, EP monk, zdps barb, HOTA/Darts), you could probably gain 100 levels in an afternoon at those levels. I'm getting around 200b/hour for at least 5 hours a night, which looks like it comes out to more then you've gotten all season (476b according to charts). I'm sure you guys would do over 100/hour if everyone wears red gems, and get a pretty big boost.


----------



## Alex132

Do you play solo or with 4 people? I feel like solo play this season is much slower with xp per hour.


----------



## yahu

^Crazy is talking MP and mentions the builds he runs with. I have run solo a lot and single a lot and I was "ahead of the game" until lately. 'm lagging behind with this hiatus I've been on... fer shure later this week. Maybe by Thursday or so.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah I almost exclusively play solo, it's faster than previous seasons. But going into an MP game just makes it so much more


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I almost exclusively play solo, it's faster than previous seasons. But going into an MP game just makes it so much more


Since XP gear is shared with party, multiplayer is just tons more XP. Not to mention you are doing higher rifts faster on top of it.

Being conservative, I'm getting the experience to go from level 0-620 every night. A lot of people in here are less then paragon 800, I think you'd all be amazed what just a few days of multiplayer would do.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah I'm paragon 567...

I think I only go up around 20 or so. With ~10bil xp/hr


----------



## slickwilly

In MP is XP on monster kill share by the group or just % bonus


----------



## yahu

^yes


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> In MP is XP on monster kill share by the group or just % bonus


Both are. Eden was powerleveling awhile back, and got to level 10 while I was switching chars to one with gem of ease... the second I hopped in the rift, he went from level 10 to level 30.

Monster XP is pretty weak at level 70, it's not worth paying attention to on gear. If you have a zdps in group though, they might as well wear gem of ease.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> In MP is XP on monster kill share by the group or just % bonus
> 
> 
> 
> Both are. Eden was powerleveling awhile back, and got to level 10 while I was switching chars to one with gem of ease... the second I hopped in the rift, he went from level 10 to level 30.
> 
> Monster XP is pretty weak at level 70, it's not worth paying attention to on gear. If you have a zdps in group though, they might as well wear gem of ease.
Click to expand...

I run a double Cain barb if you ever need a good pull. All the right rolls in all the right places. Stout enough to run 70 + without falling to pieces when I venture out. And I know how to play/gear my Cain barb for HotA or DD as main DPS.

And yeah, shared experience is great..2 t6 rifts to 70 with the Cain barb in team. 5-6 minutes.


----------



## The LAN Man

So what you guys are saying is whenever I get my computer here, next week, it should only take me a few days to get to my last seasons paragon level


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So what you guys are saying is whenever I get my computer here, next week, it should only take me a few days to get to my last seasons paragon level


If you push to make a heal monk with 900k+ life per second as quickly as possible, then yes. C9k has been running T6 24/7, so you'll be able to get a powerlevel and carry from that if nobody is available to help you get started.


----------



## The LAN Man

If my stuff got here last week I would be way past my old paragon level. I'm on 10 days of leave. Could have gotten so much play time


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> If my stuff got here last week I would be way past my old paragon level. I'm on 10 days of leave. Could have gotten so much play time


I hope you get it back soon. The more people in/around the OCN watercooler the better.

Is your sidekick still going to be playing at all?


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Since XP gear is shared with party, multiplayer is just tons more XP. Not to mention you are doing higher rifts faster on top of it.
> 
> Being conservative, I'm getting the experience to go from level 0-620 every night. A lot of people in here are less then paragon 800, I think you'd all be amazed what just a few days of multiplayer would do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I'm paragon 567...
> 
> I think I only go up around 20 or so. With ~10bil xp/hr


I was running with some members doing low 60's speed runs and I was getting up to 5 paragon levels/grift. I was around your paragon level when I was getting that many.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Who is up for some higher level grifts early tomorrow? I have an ep monk, and a helltooth acid wd that are both pretty capable.


----------



## lemans81

I won't be playing tomorrow, some how a rat got into the garage so i am going to remove everything from the garage today. I was out setting poison and traps 2 days ago and it would come out and watch me. Never seen a rat that close other than pet store. As a kid we lived in a semi rural area and i remember aroind winter time we woulf get field mice.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I won't be playing tomorrow, some how a rat got into the garage so i am going to remove everything from the garage today. I was out setting poison and traps 2 days ago and it would come out and watch me. Never seen a rat that close other than pet store. As a kid we lived in a semi rural area and i remember aroind winter time we woulf get field mice.


I used to have a pet rat. They are really intelligent, too bad you gotta kill it due to the damage it could cause


----------



## FlawleZ

Lemans what did you end up with last night? When I signed off I think you were at paragon 260? I would have stayed with you guys but had to run a couple 3 man with my coworkers. We cleared a 68 will try for 69-70 tonight.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Who is up for some higher level grifts early tomorrow? I have an ep monk, and a helltooth acid wd that are both pretty capable.


I would but can only get on at night. Not able to play at work like some can.


----------



## Duality92

So, I'm trying to make a Frenzy barb (I know, I know). I'm not after a GR 65+ solo build (I have a HoTa and WW barb already). I'm after a 45+ GR multiplayer build that can survive 50+ GR multiplayer. *This* is what I have come up with so far.

There must be a way do achieve what I'm after. I find playing a Frenzy barb so much fun and with the right gear, I'm sure I can make it playable.

Note : I would rather use 2 hand instead of the throwing axe polearm.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> So, I'm trying to make a Frenzy barb (I know, I know). I'm not after a GR 65+ solo build (I have a HoTa and WW barb already). I'm after a 45+ GR multiplayer build that can survive 50+ GR multiplayer. *This* is what I have come up with so far.
> 
> There must be a way do achieve what I'm after. I find playing a Frenzy barb so much fun and with the right gear, I'm sure I can make it playable.
> 
> Note : I would rather use 2 hand instead of the throwing axe polearm.


I have a porche and a Bently, but I still prefer the 89 Honda Civic


----------



## edalbkrad

anyone here tried playing D3 on windows 10?
My nephew tried it and he got a blackscreen with his AMD A8 laptop.
Im gonna hold off on updating to windows 10 if diablo has problems running.


----------



## russ18uk

Download the latest drivers from AMD. They also include the fixes for Act II that caused graphical issues in D3.


----------



## DaaQ

I have a guy in my clan running win 10 on an acer i3 with intel graphincs. Plays a wizard no less and he seems to have less problems than me. Although I am using an fx8120 atm, with gtx 680. Amd seems to not do real well with this game and I believe it's from IPC. I also ran it fine with a gtx570 but fooled around with a small overclock on the cpu which caused thermal throttle to unplayable levels.
It may be the a8 causing issue with win 10. I held off on upgrading to win for time being as well. If intel I haven't heard of any issues from anyone ingame.


----------



## yahu

I've been running on Win10 here at work on an fx8350 + titan and also on Win10 on an i7 + 970m laptop. Both have run without issue since before official street release (I knows a guy...). Well I take that back - I had a couple issues with my laptop after I installed one of the first NVIDIA drivers soon after launch. I can't remember if I was specifically running D3 at the times I saw reboots/locks, but after rolling back that driver, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Just ordered 2 SSD's, some SP120 fans, and Windows 7 for my work PC. I was going to pick up a air cooler but didn't feel like measuring to see if a Hyper 212 will fit in my current case.

I rigged this computer together after they tried giving me a 4MB pre-built Dell with loads of bloatware on it when I came aboard the company a few years back.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> So, I'm trying to make a Frenzy barb (I know, I know). I'm not after a GR 65+ solo build (I have a HoTa and WW barb already). I'm after a 45+ GR multiplayer build that can survive 50+ GR multiplayer. *This* is what I have come up with so far.
> 
> There must be a way do achieve what I'm after. I find playing a Frenzy barb so much fun and with the right gear, I'm sure I can make it playable.
> 
> Note : I would rather use 2 hand instead of the throwing axe polearm.


How does that setup fair as is? Looks like you're missing BoT on the gems. Hope you achieve your goals. I like playing Condemn Crusader and sometimes Raekor Barbarian but until Blizzard buffs the old gear it's just not competitive with the newer stuff


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a porche and a Bently, but I still prefer the 89 Honda Civic


So you're saying, if your Porsche and Bentley are boring to drive, but your old 89 civic is fun, you won't drive it because it's less expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> How does that setup fair as is? Looks like you're missing BoT on the gems. Hope you achieve your goals. I like playing Condemn Crusader and sometimes Raekor Barbarian but until Blizzard buffs the old gear it's just not competitive with the newer stuff


Paragon 400+ and I'm still missing a bunch of items lol. Mainly weapons. Actually. Only the damn Rimeheart.


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Download the latest drivers from AMD. They also include the fixes for Act II that caused graphical issues in D3.


I already got that driver that fixed the act II crashing the game in my sig rig R7 360.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I have a guy in my clan running win 10 on an acer i3 with intel graphincs. Plays a wizard no less and he seems to have less problems than me. Although I am using an fx8120 atm, with gtx 680. Amd seems to not do real well with this game and I believe it's from IPC. I also ran it fine with a gtx570 but fooled around with a small overclock on the cpu which caused thermal throttle to unplayable levels.
> It may be the a8 causing issue with win 10. I held off on upgrading to win for time being as well. If intel I haven't heard of any issues from anyone ingame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've been running on Win10 here at work on an fx8350 + titan and also on Win10 on an i7 + 970m laptop. Both have run without issue since before official street release (I knows a guy...). Well I take that back - I had a couple issues with my laptop after I installed one of the first NVIDIA drivers soon after launch. I can't remember if I was specifically running D3 at the times I saw reboots/locks, but after rolling back that driver, I haven't had any issues.


It seems the problem could be with the laptop's dual graphics. I guess ill hold off on updating to windows 10 for now.
thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Lemans what did you end up with last night? When I signed off I think you were at paragon 260? I would have stayed with you guys but had to run a couple 3 man with my coworkers. We cleared a 68 will try for 69-70 tonight.


Huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> anyone here tried playing D3 on windows 10?
> My nephew tried it and he got a blackscreen with his AMD A8 laptop.
> Im gonna hold off on updating to windows 10 if diablo has problems running.


I have win10 on everything and have no issues(2x laptops and 2xdesktops)


----------



## Crazy9000

Diablo has no problems at all with windows 10, been running 10 since the prerelease test version was available. It's possible that a specific driver has problems, but that could be true with any windows version.

I think Flawlez meant Download, not lemans. He was on last night.


----------



## FlawleZ

Doh..
Yes thank you I meant Download. Lack of sleep is owning me lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Doh..
> Yes thank you I meant Download. Lack of sleep is owning me lol


Yeah, that was Download, not Lemans. I wish I would of had more time to rush him, but from 0 to over 250 in a couple hours ain't bad. Once he can gear up it will be easier.


----------



## yahu

^ah nice, he finally got on!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> I already got that driver that fixed the act II crashing the game in my sig rig R7 360.
> 
> It seems the problem could be with the laptop's dual graphics. I guess ill hold off on updating to windows 10 for now.
> thanks for the replies guys.


I also have dual graphics on my laptop running the 970m. It is funny, the laptop actually runs cooler when I fire up games and it switches to nvidia graphics instead of that POS Intel built-in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Wizard now has the highest clear of all classes in solo.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> If my stuff got here last week I would be way past my old paragon level. I'm on 10 days of leave. Could have gotten so much play time


It was so hard to say no to leveling you man...already took meds to sleep and had two nearly asleep kids in same room.....sorry I stuck you with c9k.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Good build guide for dart doc? I saw a few, but they were each a little different.
I already have carnevil, dagger of darts, smk, I think I may still have some Zuni gear, not sure if I salvaged it or not.
Wish I'd known that was the good build for groups, as I already had most of Zuni in stash, oh well, something too grind for tomorrow I guess


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Good build guide for dart doc? I saw a few, but they were each a little different.
> I already have carnevil, dagger of darts, smk, I think I may still have some Zuni gear, not sure if I salvaged it or not.
> Wish I'd known that was the good build for groups, as I already had most of Zuni in stash, oh well, something too grind for tomorrow I guess


Look at mine...I copied crazy.


----------



## The LAN Man

It's all good I'll be on playing tonight and pretty much every day until next Thursday then I have to go back to work


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Good build guide for dart doc? I saw a few, but they were each a little different.
> I already have carnevil, dagger of darts, smk, I think I may still have some Zuni gear, not sure if I salvaged it or not.
> Wish I'd known that was the good build for groups, as I already had most of Zuni in stash, oh well, something too grind for tomorrow I guess


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/66836321

Gems you want are bane of the trapped, stricken, and simplicity strength. Make sure to cast acid cloud every 4 seconds for zuni, instead of the every 5 that focus/restraint requires. Roll area damage off all gear, and remove from paragon- or "there will be lag".


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Good build guide for dart doc? I saw a few, but they were each a little different.
> I already have carnevil, dagger of darts, smk, I think I may still have some Zuni gear, not sure if I salvaged it or not.
> Wish I'd known that was the good build for groups, as I already had most of Zuni in stash, oh well, something too grind for tomorrow I guess
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/66836321
> 
> Gems you want are bane of the trapped, stricken, and simplicity strength. Make sure to cast acid cloud every 4 seconds for zuni, instead of the every 5 that focus/restraint requires. Roll area damage off all gear, and remove from paragon- or "there will be lag".
Click to expand...

the DD-AD lag is just stupid. It needs fixed worse than anything else.

Oh and completely off topic rant: I just moved into this new house, and already someone has come by and harvested the copper condenser lines from my HVAC. Thanks Atlanta!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/66836321
> 
> Gems you want are bane of the trapped, stricken, and simplicity strength. Make sure to cast acid cloud every 4 seconds for zuni, instead of the every 5 that focus/restraint requires. Roll area damage off all gear, and remove from paragon- or "there will be lag".


What's the fifth passive?
Damn I wish I'd kept that Zuni gear!
At least I have everything for the cube though, and I just crafted 18 Hellfires.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What's the fifth passive?
> Damn I wish I'd kept that Zuni gear!
> At least I have everything for the cube though, and I just crafted 18 Hellfires.


They are all a must, I guess you'd drop pierce the veil if you had to drop one... I'd consider using a mediocre hellfire over a good amulet.

Confidence ritual: 25% damage boost
Fetish sycophants: Really a must, do decent damage with the zuni set, and count towards the 2% damage reduction per fetish (giving you a total of 30% just from this passive).
Pierce the veil: 20% damage boost that's always up
Spirit vessel: There's arcane packs, cheat death will come in handy








Gruesome feast: The undisputable best passive in the entire game, for any class. You get 50% more main stat when it's at full stacks... that's 5000+ intellegence in most cases. Never run without this, and it's worth other people in the game changing their skills to make sure you get health globes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What's the fifth passive?
> Damn I wish I'd kept that Zuni gear!
> At least I have everything for the cube though, and I just crafted 18 Hellfires.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all a must, I guess you'd drop pierce the veil if you had to drop one... I'd consider using a mediocre hellfire over a good amulet.
> 
> Confidence ritual: 25% damage boost
> Fetish sycophants: Really a must, do decent damage with the zuni set, and count towards the 2% damage reduction per fetish (giving you a total of 30% just from this passive).
> Pierce the veil: 20% damage boost that's always up
> Spirit vessel: There's arcane packs, cheat death will come in handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruesome feast: The undisputable best passive in the entire game, for any class. You get 50% more main stat when it's at full stacks... that's 5000+ intellegence in most cases. Never run without this, and it's worth other people in the game changing their skills to make sure you get health globes.
Click to expand...

^Cube Sola when running support barb with a DD


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^Cube Sola when running support barb with a DD


Sola?


----------



## The LAN Man

Solanium


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Solanium


Damn I salvaged one of those also


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^Cube Sola when running support barb with a DD


Or if you're running with HOTA barb for some reason, he uses the physical rune that makes health globes.


----------



## The LAN Man

Got my furnace now I just need an ancient gavel


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Got my furnace now I just need an ancient gavel


craft one.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> craft one.


gotta farm mats


----------



## yahu

^c'mon man, you're been playing for all of a couple days! stop making excuses!!!









I think I'll be able to sneak on from work today. In the new "collaborative environment," which is just another way of saying NERF battlefield or cube farm without those pesky walls, I managed to snag a corner spot. Unfortunately a co-worker is behind me in the true corner (cause I don't want my monitors facing the whole area) so I have to be concerned with him. All that said, my play time will likely be even more random and in-game messaging will likely be even more fail, as I'll be jumpier than a rat in @lemans81 impeccably cleaned garage.

I'll check-in when I can but will be even more useless than when I last played at work.


----------



## FlawleZ

But...you're playing at work...I typically can't even have my phone visible let alone install a game on my work PC or bring in my own. ?


----------



## yahu

Oh, I'm not complaining about it







Just setting expectations. Last time I tried running HF with Eden while at work it went something like kill uber --> hold on a sec........ game on --> kill uber --> crap, gimme a sec..........game on --> kill uber --> srsly??? brb.......................... sorry guys, I gotta go.

I usually just slow roll T10 rift or caches since I have to pause a lot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Personally, I can't play more than 5-6 rifts or greater rifts before I need a break.


----------



## FlawleZ

I don't have much problem playing about 2 hours straight, at about 2 hours I usually need a break or a change of pace. When I'm working towards something like leveling a gem, pushing grifts, bounties, etc I seem to zone out easily and next thing I know it's been 60-90 minutes.


----------



## Sainesk

Am I at a disadvantage on solo in using my enchantress over templar as a WD? I throw a Maximum on her, so while she doesn't really rush to the front, the demon does and her spells sound much better than templar's (Forceful Push = knockback/crowd control, Missile Ward = reduced ranged damage or Powered Armor = increased armor and reduced melee damage for bears, Disorient = even more crowd control or Erosion boost my damage output shame it's only 3%, and Mass Control hexes enemies for a whole 5 seconds). It's like she is a (near) permanent crowd control ally.

Also, which potion do you guys use? I used to be a more heals guy using the one that heals additional health over time, but now I'm using the fear for 4 seconds one which can buy me some more time when in trouble. 4 seconds of most things stop hitting you > a little extra health in higher GRifts.

I'm currently in 2nd place WD in the clan with a 62, we usually back and forth with Lemans he might have dethroned me I haven't logged on and checked today yet.


----------



## FlawleZ

The Enchantress does have more CC but doesn't provide life and resource regeneration or a straight heal like the templar which is why most use the templar. If survivability isn't an issue for you then I could see the enchantress being a viable option.


----------



## lemans81

I dethroned you a week ago with a 63.

I always use the resistance potion personally.


----------



## Alex132

Still haven't found a resistance pot actually. I use the main stat regen if used below 50% HP pot as per S3 DH.
For monk I guess the all-resist would be good.

Did a GR56 last night at 9:01, that's from 13:31 GR55 without Bane of the Stricken.

That gem is magic. I think I could get to around 58/59 if I level up the gem a bit more, and get a decent weapon and lucky


----------



## russ18uk

Templar also provides a way to block off Rift Guardians and trash in door ways and helps Trapped uptime with Intimidate. Overall the best follower.


----------



## yahu

I've been partial to enchantress wielding Sultan of blinding sand...then right before I stopped playing with my bud in town I realized that's likely gone to hell with the cc changes. :\ I need to build me up a Templar. I have some gear dropped on him - wydward, occulus, freeze shield, IAS + lightning rolled azurewrath with eun-jang as backup (basically all the old stun/freeze gear) but I assume that's all gone to pot too with the cc changes?

how should Templar be setup these days? I assume ess of johan is still one of the top to equip on him


----------



## JTHMfreak

First rift of my dart doc, and I forgot to put my stuff on in the cube, my god what a mess that was


----------



## inedenimadam

I prefer the enchantress for the extra AS. It is still Wyrdward+thunderfury+ess of Johan for my follower, stack as much AS on all of her gear to proc the ess more often. The Sultan is a pretty good wep for follower too.


----------



## yahu

do you go with thunderfury for the lightning dmg specifically for wydward? that's why I use Azurewrath rolled as lightning dmg, to proc wydward and give me more stun %, but I wasn't sure with the changes to cc if it would matter.

BTW - as WD I always use tower potion. You shouldn't need any more AR but armor is usually good. I've also run with kulle-aide for darts in the past but not really sure it came in handy often enough.


----------



## Crazy9000

I usually use a random potion, they don't really make much difference.


----------



## yahu

even less so when running with a healer/tank most of the time.


----------



## MonarchX

Man if only I could get to the same level as frequent Diablo III players. I think I am stuck on level 43 and I am doing it on a difficulty I cannot possibly complete on my own. A nice guys to whom I gave away Reaper of Souls key for free helped me do run-through, but half-way we had to stop as I had other matters to attend to.

Could someone, please, continue the run to get me to the highest level and let me have some acceptable equipment? I play as a Witch Doctor!


----------



## russ18uk

Well, something like Kulle-Aid can still be very useful in a situation where EHP is not much of a concern; getting out of that wall to save your life may well be.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Man if only I could get to the same level as frequent Diablo III players. I think I am stuck on level 43 and I am doing it on a difficulty I cannot possibly complete on my own. A nice guys to whom I gave away Reaper of Souls key for free helped me do run-through, but half-way we had to stop as I had other matters to attend to.
> 
> Could someone, please, continue the run to get me to the highest level and let me have some acceptable equipment? I play as a Witch Doctor!


Can you join adventure mode games? If so, you can always follow c9k for power levels and basic gear.

I think it's c9k#1810. It'll be a few hours before I can get on teamviewer and accept the friend request though.


----------



## yahu

^ah the canary o' bots.







Actually I might have to plevel up a secondary WD at some point; haven't used the "service" to this point.


----------



## Alex132

What monk build should I be going for? Seven-sided strike, or what?


----------



## Crazy9000

For solo, Uliana 6 piece is the way to go on monk.

Unless for some insane reason you're not playing seasons, then the generator build using shenlongs fists (or flying dragon) and two piece of the dashing strike set.


----------



## Alex132

http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/monk-ulianas-strategem-seven-sided-strike-build-patch-2-3

Following this


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/monk-ulianas-strategem-seven-sided-strike-build-patch-2-3
> 
> Following this


That's the one that I followed, it got me through a 51 by myself


----------



## Sainesk

okay templar seems a little better than enchantress...











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> okay templar seems a little better than enchantress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like the OCN WD race is heating up.


----------



## lemans81

Looks like it until you know twinkle set that 2.5 weeks ago and I am sick so probably won't be any attempts for a day or two.


----------



## DoomDash

Alkaizer just cleared a tier 75 rift. No VOD this time I don't think.


----------



## FlawleZ

Crazy do you plan to go further on Monk solo? I'm sure you can beat the 63 easy now. Last I checked only one close to me in the clan was Noviets with a 60. Where has he been anyway


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Crazy do you plan to go further on Monk solo? I'm sure you can beat the 63 easy now. Last I checked only one close to me in the clan was Noviets with a 60. Where has he been anyway


Not really. I did the 63 in the first week or so.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> okay templar seems a little better than enchantress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


congrats! I have forgotten to look at the boards since half-way getting back in yesterday (mostly farming mats cause my 40 or less really suck). I'll have to give Templar a try!


----------



## lemans81

I tried to do a 66 just now...i was just broke even about 4 minutes in when I realized i had to blow my nose for the second time...ran into a frozen pulse arcane dude that throws traps, with dart shooting minions....traps would proc spirit vessel and then i would still die. 3rd death I exited and said screw this....back to bed for me.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

If all goes well today...I'll be out of work by 2pm...at the beach (for "work") by 3. and home by 6 for a solid 12 hours of D3.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I tried to do a 66 just now...i was just broke even about 4 minutes in when I realized i had to blow my nose for the second time...ran into a frozen pulse arcane dude that throws traps, with dart shooting minions....traps would proc spirit vessel and then i would still die. 3rd death I exited and said screw this....back to bed for me.


Set aside a few keys, and get yourself a decent first floor before fighting anything. Makes solo a lot less frustrating.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I tried to do a 66 just now...i was just broke even about 4 minutes in when I realized i had to blow my nose for the second time...ran into a frozen pulse arcane dude that throws traps, with dart shooting minions....traps would proc spirit vessel and then i would still die. 3rd death I exited and said screw this....back to bed for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Set aside a few keys, and get yourself a decent first floor before fighting anything. Makes solo a lot less frustrating.
Click to expand...

I think I have 600 keys.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think I have 600 keys.


Usually you can get an "okay" rift in 5-10.


----------



## inedenimadam

So sick of this messy mix between tethering and free hotspoting to play D3... if I get a phone call, the tether stops...if a squirrel between here and the corner store farts, the hotspot drops.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I tried to do a 66 just now...i was just broke even about 4 minutes in when I realized i had to blow my nose for the second time...ran into a frozen pulse arcane dude that throws traps, with dart shooting minions....traps would proc spirit vessel and then i would still die. 3rd death I exited and said screw this....back to bed for me.


you know what happened the last time I ran solo. I got a little window and jumped on D3 and proceeded to get GR-f'd, then lag, then spires with zombies...followed by more lag... I rage quit and didn't touch the game till my buddy left. I was so pissed that night.

Hope you start feeling better!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So sick of this messy mix between tethering and free hotspoting to play D3... if I get a phone call, the tether stops...if a squirrel between here and the corner store farts, the hotspot drops.


Go to Starbucks


----------



## DaaQ

As far as the potions, I like the potion of amplification - increases all sources of healing 20-25% I guess depends on class but for barb it's better than the rest imo.


----------



## yahu

clearly there is variety in what most are comfortable with, but I think we can all agree that whoever created Mutilation (life per kill for 5s) is a cack.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So sick of this messy mix between tethering and free hotspoting to play D3... if I get a phone call, the tether stops...if a squirrel between here and the corner store farts, the hotspot drops.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Starbucks
Click to expand...

You want me to drag my Thermaltake X9 and my 49" 4k panel to Starbucks? lol....


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You want me to drag my Thermaltake X9 and my 49" 4k panel to Starbucks? lol....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You want me to drag my Thermaltake X9 and my 49" 4k panel to Starbucks? lol....


Thought maybe you had a laptop


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You want me to drag my Thermaltake X9 and my 49" 4k panel to Starbucks? lol....


Real men carry their full tower, monitor, speakers AND desk on their backs to starbucks while wearing a "Murica the great!" shirt with a beer in each hand!


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Real men carry their full tower, monitor, speakers AND desk on their backs to starbucks while wearing a "Murica the great!" shirt with a beer in each hand!


Sig worthy there.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Real men carry their full tower, monitor, speakers AND desk on their backs to starbucks while wearing a "Murica the great!" shirt with a beer in each hand!


I was just going to say if it stops him from biatching about Comcast, then...YES!









I keed, I keed!

For those that haven't seen the South Park episode...enjoy!


----------



## Sainesk

Barbarian says: monitor... as in singular form? what is this, a pre-workout warmup for little babies?

(jk, I just like the Diablo barbarian lore on how tough they are)


----------



## Crazy9000

We decided to try to beat our friend Neil on the leaderboards... thought we had it for sure, then Bloodmaw showed up. Still made it... would have been a really nice time with a good RG, had about 6 mins for the kill.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm missing out on all the fun


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I'm missing out on all the fun


Yeah we looked for you... I ended up on heals and we found Ned in the clan to do EP. Had to do a 79 in order to be able to put the 80 in, so got two good gem ups.


----------



## inedenimadam

I could use a helping hand to 70 on HC if anybody has the time.

Got it!


----------



## lemans81

Does anyone else see the 60 second timer show up on a grift and want so scream this?


----------



## slickwilly

When you competitive types get a bad Grift do you complete or leave and try another? i have noticed that running 4 man Grifts above 55 the dungeon you get and the elite packs plus their placement have a lot to do with your ability to complete the Grift in time, mind you for me these higher Grifts are only so I can get my gems upgraded, I really dislike it when I get a "failed to upgrade" at a 90%.


----------



## russ18uk

Fishing begins when there are certain mob types that are ridiculously annoying to fight: i.e. phantoms, poison darts or wasps. A low density Grift = reset depending on map type because sometimes you can just rush straight through and hope floor 2 is better.

But, yeah, fishing is the biggest factor when you get to passing a Grift at high levels.


----------



## lemans81

So I am having issues with the new desktop, when in games things like pylons/chests/enemies....sometimes my character disappear or only appear partially. Sometimes like destructible doors or gates that need to be opened are invisible and unclickable. Usually if I teleport to town and come back they are there, but not sure whats up:

Windows 10
AMD 720 Black Edition unlocked to quad core running 3.76ghz
PNY 460 gpu
2x2gb ddr2 adata
Gigabyte 780g board

Any thoughts?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I am having issues with the new desktop, when in games things like pylons/chests/enemies....sometimes my character disappear or only appear partially. Sometimes like destructible doors or gates that need to be opened are invisible and unclickable. Usually if I teleport to town and come back they are there, but not sure whats up:
> 
> Windows 10
> AMD 720 Black Edition unlocked to quad core running 3.76ghz
> PNY 460 gpu
> 2x2gb ddr2 adata
> Gigabyte 780g board
> 
> Any thoughts?


force check the install


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I am having issues with the new desktop, when in games things like pylons/chests/enemies....sometimes my character disappear or only appear partially. Sometimes like destructible doors or gates that need to be opened are invisible and unclickable. Usually if I teleport to town and come back they are there, but not sure whats up:
> 
> Windows 10
> AMD 720 Black Edition unlocked to quad core running 3.76ghz
> PNY 460 gpu
> 2x2gb ddr2 adata
> Gigabyte 780g board
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> force check the install
Click to expand...

Its going to be insanely simple and I will feel silly...but how do I do that?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> When you competitive types get a bad Grift do you complete or leave and try another? i have noticed that running 4 man Grifts above 55 the dungeon you get and the elite packs plus their placement have a lot to do with your ability to complete the Grift in time, mind you for me these higher Grifts are only so I can get my gems upgraded, I really dislike it when I get a "failed to upgrade" at a 90%.


When running speed runs, we don't leave any rifts. When pushing for records or high gem upgrades, we usually know about how good of a rift we need in order to complete it, and leave unless we get mobs and map that seem like we could finish in 15 mins. Otherwise you just wasted all the time you spent in that rift. What really sucks is when you spend half the time on floor 1, go to floor 2, and have to leave game. I think it's pretty important to leave game as soon as you realize you won't be able to kill the RG in time- and if you do fight in a map you thought you could finish in time, but couldn't, then try to remember next time to just leave game when you see a similar mob/map.

When I was doing 2p a few days ago, we did a few rifts that we thought were decent, but barely kept up with the timer. When we were just about to give up on running 72, we got a silver spire and finished it in 9 mins, meaning we probably could have run a 74 instead. Now I know those maps/mobs that seemed good really weren't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Its going to be insanely simple and I will feel silly...but how do I do that?


I'd imagine there's an option in the battlenet app settings to check the game data. It does it randomly occasionally.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Its going to be insanely simple and I will feel silly...but how do I do that?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine there's an option in the battlenet app settings to check the game data. It does it randomly occasionally.
Click to expand...

This

I screwed my game up once or twice thinking that I had a stable overclock but didn't. X99 cache stability is a bugger.

Edit:

Does anybody know how to disable the killing elite chat message in the chat box? I feel like I miss messages ( I know I do because people have mentioned it) when I am running speed rifts.

Edit again:

Where the heck is @Noviets ?


----------



## lemans81

I will have to try that when I get home, was thinking I might lower the overclock just for grins....I am pretty sure I don't need that much overclock to play d3.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I am having issues with the new desktop, when in games things like pylons/chests/enemies....sometimes my character disappear or only appear partially. Sometimes like destructible doors or gates that need to be opened are invisible and unclickable. Usually if I teleport to town and come back they are there, but not sure whats up:
> 
> Windows 10
> AMD 720 Black Edition unlocked to quad core running 3.76ghz
> PNY 460 gpu
> 2x2gb ddr2 adata
> Gigabyte 780g board
> 
> Any thoughts?


Its Windows 10, LoL Seriously though I had some trouble with the new nVidia drivers w/my gtx 670 I done a clean install of the older drivers and all was fine, also in the options menu on the BNet sign-in screen (where u push play ) you have the scan & repair option....


----------



## lemans81

Everyone can now take a breath, for 8 hours...then back to the grind.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Everyone can now take a breath, for 8 hours...then back to the grind.


What the heck are they fixing for 8 full hours?


----------



## Alex132

I just can't do a level 59 rift on my DH









EVERYTHING is reflects damage it seems.


----------



## lemans81

They are banning everyone who ever botted, so that they can make Diablo 4.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> They are banning everyone who ever botted, so that they can make Diablo 4.sell the official Blizz Bot


corrected maybe


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> corrected maybe


lol


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What the heck are they fixing for 8 full hours?


It's the equivalent of DoT work. One guy with a yellow hardhat is bustin' his ass digging a hole while 5 - 8 white hardhats are smoking, drinking coffee, eating doughnuts, and shootin' the poop.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> They are banning everyone who ever botted, so that they can make Diablo 4.


Then EU would be down too, it just seems like it's US.

And from what I've seen, almost no one gets banned for botting. Eh, whatever


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Then EU would be down too, it just seems like it's US.
> 
> And from what I've seen, almost no one gets banned for botting. Eh, whatever


They even congratulate known botters for clearing high GRs


----------



## yahu

then blizz perma-bans the GRifters for catching one of Blizz's bugs and using it.


----------



## russ18uk

Hellfire abusers were warned. Snapshotting is unavoidable, but is obviously abused. Clever use of game mechanics yadda yadda.

Character stats should update as often as possible that doesn't lag the servers and not just when potting or changing zones.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What the heck are they fixing for 8 full hours?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the equivalent of DoT work. One guy with a yellow hardhat is bustin' his ass digging a hole while 5 - 8 white hardhats are smoking, drinking coffee, eating doughnuts, and shootin' the poop.
Click to expand...

Well, normally I would take you at your word, but I just downloaded ~300MB of 'holding down the water cooler'


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> It's the equivalent of DoT work. One guy with a yellow hardhat is bustin' his ass digging a hole while 5 - 8 white hardhats are smoking, drinking coffee, eating doughnuts, and shootin' the poop.


Don't forget the occasional comment "those walls need to be square, are you digging them square?"

aka. supervise, criticize and make minor adjustments. aka leadership, aka supervisor


----------



## yahu

^you just made me feel like a lousy manager. There are certain things as a manager I can't help but mention. One I can think of in particular I always preface with "I have to mention this because in the past it wasn't mentioned and we screwed up a bunch of computers."

Let me paint a picture...security update for Java...10's of thousands of machines, some of which are servers, with no existing version of Java...better install that security update!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> They even congratulate known botters for clearing high GRs


Yerghhhh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> then blizz perma-bans the GRifters for catching one of Blizz's bugs and using it.


That is so BS to me. It was their fault the bug was in the game - no one did anything that wasn't in the D3 code. Sure it was scummy and wrong, but it was Blizzard's fault it was in there in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Hellfire abusers were warned. Snapshotting is unavoidable, but is obviously abused. Clever use of game mechanics yadda yadda.
> 
> Character stats should update as often as possible that doesn't lag the servers and not just when potting or changing zones.


That's probably the only reason why Wizard is high up on the ladder.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Hellfire abusers were warned...


were they? I honestly don't care about the exploit and what happened to those that abused it, but I don't personally go to battle.net often, so if that is how the warning would have gone out, I wouldn't have seen it. How were abusers warned?


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> were they? I honestly don't care about the exploit and what happened to those that abused it, but I don't personally go to battle.net often, so if that is how the warning would have gone out, I wouldn't have seen it. How were abusers warned?


They got an email stating why they were banned or warned and the ones that got banned while playing got disconnected from the game they were in and got a message on the screen stating that the license has been Banned and to check their email.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yerghhhh
> *That is so BS to me. It was their fault the bug was in the game - no one did anything that wasn't in the D3 code*. Sure it was scummy and wrong, but it was Blizzard's fault it was in there in the first place.
> That's probably the only reason why Wizard is high up on the ladder.


An exploit is an exploit. It doesn't matter if it was in the game, everyone and their mom's who used it *KNEW* it was an exploit, which is what they are being punished for. Just because your neighbor's door doesn't have a lock on it, does NOT make it OK to walk in and take all his stuff. If you found about it, reproduced it, submitted it as a bug request, and *STOPPED* using it, you wouldn't have been banned. *Again... just because a bug is in the game does not make exploiting it OK behavior.*


----------



## yahu

@Xeph: lol - that wasn't a warning (and btw, I knew that information). That was an "FYI - you just got fugged." A warning is more of a "hey - there is an issue with our game and you're exploiting it. stop it or else" Granted, the "warning" may have been on b.net or even the ToA that you sign - I was just curious if the HF abusers were given a warning to stop.


----------



## Zepher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Xeph: lol - that wasn't a warning (and btw, I knew that information). That was an "FYI - you just got fugged." A warning is more of a "hey - there is an issue with our game and you're exploiting it. stop it or else" Granted, the "warning" may have been on b.net or even the ToA that you sign - I was just curious if the HF abusers were given a warning to stop.


Everyone that did the Hellfire Exploit got an email from Blizzard. The ones that really abused it got banned, the ones that used it but didn't abuse it, like using it to get high on the leaderboards, got a 14 day ban, and all others that used it maybe on accident, got a warning. It was all through email.

There was no notification from Blizzard prior to the banning and warnings giving out. All the people I play with didn't want to risk trying the exploit for fear of being banned since the ToS says that exploiting the game mechanics can result in banning of your account.


----------



## lemans81

Probably correct.


----------



## russ18uk

There was a forum post on General about Blizzard knowing about the exploit and were working on a fix (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/18719278521) - pleading ignorance doesn't exempt anyone. Those who used it multiple times after the fact were banned.

Blizzard cannot police snapshotting without removing potions from the game in its current state, and yeah, snapshotting is the reason why Monks and Vyr's Wizards are so high up - you have to snapshot your Archon stacks. There was another Archon bug where the stacks were kept through Grifts after completion. I believe that's fixed now as I lose my Force Armor after zoning out.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> An exploit is an exploit. It doesn't matter if it was in the game, everyone and their mom's who used it *KNEW* it was an exploit, which is what they are being punished for. Just because your neighbor's door doesn't have a lock on it, does NOT make it OK to walk in and take all his stuff. If you found about it, reproduced it, submitted it as a bug request, and *STOPPED* using it, you wouldn't have been banned. *Again... just because a bug is in the game does not make exploiting it OK behavior.*


Spot on reply.


----------



## Pao

Just logged back in for the first time in an extremely long time on Saturday. I had no idea what season's or anything that was going on were. Big shout out to *Twinklenuts* for seeing my lowly level 7 wizard and rushing him up to 70 ASAP.

Had no idea XP sharing was a thing now, the levels just melted away!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepher*
> 
> ...
> There was no notification from Blizzard prior to the banning and warnings giving out. All the people I play with didn't want to risk trying the exploit for fear of being banned since the ToS says that exploiting the game mechanics can result in banning of your account.


that's what I was asking for as I was just curious. I don't personally know anyone that tried the exploit but wondered if they were warned beforehand specifically or just a general warning post + ToS/ToA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> There was a forum post on General about Blizzard knowing about the exploit and were working on a fix (http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/18719278521) - pleading ignorance doesn't exempt anyone. Those who used it multiple times after the fact were banned.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this was directed at my questions or just a general statement. I agree (and don't think I mentioned pleading ignorance), especially since there have been previous bans, account resets to some of these same users (such as Gaby with bloodshards), etc. Speaking of Gaby - Crazy, did Gaby fire up a new account? I suppose I could go look to see if he's still streaming but I'd seen at least one other person that used the ban to officially quit D3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Just logged back in for the first time in an extremely long time on Saturday. I had no idea what season's or anything that was going on were. Big shout out to *Twinklenuts* for seeing my lowly level 7 wizard and rushing him up to 70 ASAP.
> 
> Had no idea XP sharing was a thing now, the levels just melted away!


Hey, not a problem!







Glad I could help out and get you to the better part of the game - the lvl70 and beyond grind. I wish I could've played more but this past weekend was busier than I had hoped. This clan is usually really helpful so reach out to others if you have questions or need any help.

BTW - @Crazy9000 I used the "C9K service" Sunday night. Pretty nice having that available, but Eden and I were curious - is it literally just there for assistance to whomever or is there another goal for that account? I'd think if you had it doing something like running machines from keywardens that would be a bit more helpful to you in the long run.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Let me paint a picture...security update for Java...10's of thousands of machines, some of which are servers, with no existing version of Java...better install that security update!


Man Java updates in an enterprise environment...it's the bane of my teams existence at work.


----------



## yahu

^ugh...tell me about it. Unfortunately while we are highly managed, we also let the users have a lot of freedom. Too many craplets, online tools/sites rely on Java so people get to install it on their own, and then we need to update that steamy pile o' crap.

while our security team has most of the power, the whine of the user overpowers all...


----------



## Crazy9000

Gaby made a new account, and is higher paragon then me already lol.

I don't have C9k run keys because you can easily get free runs. They are so easy to get this season, people have to offer free runs to fill their game and do them quick.


----------



## yahu

^fair enough, and maybe in _your_ clan!







so is C9k just a service to you and others, or a canary?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^fair enough, and maybe in _your_ clan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so is C9k just a service to you and others, or a canary?


I keep forgetting to clear out his stash, but I was thinking of seeing what he'd get on leaderboards later in season. I just have to keep some nats gear.

He's got thousands of greater rift fragments now lol. Maybe if people stop getting many powerlevels I'll gear him with nats and have him just solo some GR for more XP/gem levels.


----------



## JTHMfreak

What is c9k service crazy?

I'm not hip to the lingo these days


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What is c9k service crazy?
> 
> I'm not hip to the lingo these days


He has an automated account that runs T6 rifts all day so you can just hop into the game, follow him around to power level, and get beginners loot.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He has an automated account that runs T6 rifts all day so you can just hop into the game, follow him around to power level, and get beginners loot.


that's what I was thinking, just wasn't sure.
That's awesome though


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, it's the pet/zoo build viable at all for witch doctor? I was thinking of making one
http://www.diablofans.com/builds/57586-2-3-zoo-pet-army-w-poison-darts-for-season-4


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, it's the pet/zoo build viable at all for witch doctor? I was thinking of making one
> http://www.diablofans.com/builds/57586-2-3-zoo-pet-army-w-poison-darts-for-season-4


Depends on what you mean by viable. That build is going to do (significantly) less damage then the normal carnival build, have less toughness, and requires you to get more gear.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Depends on what you mean by viable. That build is going to do (significantly) less damage then the normal carnival build, have less toughness, and requires you to get more gear.


Was just thinking in terms of a solo toon. My Hell tooth acid doc is what I'm using to farm for my dart doc, it got me an ancient carnevil today.
I can solo a 40 pretty efficiently with the Hell tooth, but struggle in a 35 with the dart. Just looking to change up the farMing is all pretty much, I already have all the equipment for the pet build minus the zuni ring, so it wouldn't take much to pull it off.
Although, my damage with helltooth is at 1.4, with a toughness of 23 I think


----------



## Alex132

I've heard tons of hype about the HoTA barb build, but I seem to only see WW Barbs?

And I'm following this for the HoTA barb (haven't really played barb before): http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/barbarian-hota-fire-build-with-immortal-king-patch-2-3

Is it any decent?


----------



## The LAN Man

Build looks solid except for the bracers. You want bracers of the first men. Trust me it's a huge damage increase. I didn't see what legendary gems he was using but it should be trapped, stricken, and the bleed damage one can't remember the name of it right now.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Build looks solid except for the bracers. You want bracers of the first men. Trust me it's a huge damage increase. I didn't see what legendary gems he was using but it should be trapped, stricken, and the bleed damage one can't remember the name of it right now.


First of men is on the cube, I think?

What would you suggest for the cube ring/armour/weapon with HoTA.

The guide says: Furnace (weap), Unity / Convention of elements (ring) / Those HoTA bracers (armour).


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Build looks solid except for the bracers. You want bracers of the first men. Trust me it's a huge damage increase. I didn't see what legendary gems he was using but it should be trapped, stricken, and the bleed damage one can't remember the name of it right now.


Pain enhancer.....my wife has hers in real life leveled to 25,000....

For anyone who cares lol...scanningand fixing in the bnet app fixed the issues with things not loading.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Pain enhancer.....my wife has hers in real life leveled to 25,000....
> 
> For anyone who cares lol...scanningand fixing in the bnet app fixed the issues with things not loading.


I care


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> First of men is on the cube, I think?
> 
> What would you suggest for the cube ring/armour/weapon with HoTA.
> 
> The guide says: Furnace (weap), Unity / Convention of elements (ring) / Those HoTA bracers (armour).


I've got illusory boots for the armor piece just because I find movement to be an issue in speeds sometimes but it'll be furnace for weapon and CoE. Unity is good for solos but if your doing speeds with HotA you should have a healer so toughness shouldn't really be an issue


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've heard tons of hype about the HoTA barb build, but I seem to only see WW Barbs?
> 
> And I'm following this for the HoTA barb (haven't really played barb before): http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/barbarian-hota-fire-build-with-immortal-king-patch-2-3
> 
> Is it any decent?


HotA has been the top DPS toon this season, with static monk really being the only thing giving it a run for its money. It is not the best solo build, but should be able to do upper 50s without too much hastle. WW barbs are very utilitarian and easy to play, which is why you see so many.


----------



## Alex132

I mostly play solo, and have been doing well with CoE.

How easy will it be to do a GR60 with this HoTA barb? It's pretty damn hard on DH, and getting that final border keeps alluding me


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mostly play solo, and have been doing well with CoE.
> 
> How easy will it be to do a GR60 with this HoTA barb? It's pretty damn hard on DH, and getting that final border keeps alluding me


I have a pretty stout HotA with great gear, and have yet to pass a 60 solo (mind you, I have not really been pounding for it either). If you have a HotA, the gear for a Rend barb is not all that dissimilar and is much easier to solo with. The Rend build takes some getting used to, but once you run a few and start having faith that the stuff behind you will DOT to death, its a fun build and is the #1 solo Barb build.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HotA has been the top DPS toon this season, with static monk really being the only thing giving it a run for its money. It is not the best solo build, but should be able to do upper 50s without too much hastle. WW barbs are very utilitarian and easy to play, which is why you see so many.


WD is significantly more dps, so much so that the XP in speeds is higher then barb or static, despite WD not being able to use leorics crown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mostly play solo, and have been doing well with CoE.
> 
> How easy will it be to do a GR60 with this HoTA barb? It's pretty damn hard on DH, and getting that final border keeps alluding me


HOTA is a group build, not solo. It is not very good solo.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HotA has been the top DPS toon this season, with static monk really being the only thing giving it a run for its money. It is not the best solo build, but should be able to do upper 50s without too much hastle. WW barbs are very utilitarian and easy to play, which is why you see so many.
> 
> 
> 
> WD is significantly more dps, so much so that the XP in speeds is higher then barb or static, despite WD not being able to use leorics crown.
Click to expand...

Then why the heck does everybody call for HotA barb instead of a dart doc for speed runs?!

Serious question...my best Grift was with a Dart Doc in team.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> HotA has been the top DPS toon this season, with static monk really being the only thing giving it a run for its money. It is not the best solo build, but should be able to do upper 50s without too much hastle. WW barbs are very utilitarian and easy to play, which is why you see so many.
> 
> 
> 
> WD is significantly more dps, so much so that the XP in speeds is higher then barb or static, despite WD not being able to use leorics crown.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mostly play solo, and have been doing well with CoE.
> 
> How easy will it be to do a GR60 with this HoTA barb? It's pretty damn hard on DH, and getting that final border keeps alluding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOTA is a group build, not solo. It is not very good solo.
Click to expand...

Damn, so I should go for rend barb? Or WW?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Spin2Win.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Then why the heck does everybody call for HotA barb instead of a dart doc for speed runs?!
> 
> Serious question...my best Grift was with a Dart Doc in team.


Dunno. The people doing 68+ seem to post for WD or static.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Damn, so I should go for rend barb? Or WW?


Rend and WW are both viable for solo, the best one isn't clear yet.


----------



## russ18uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Then why the heck does everybody call for HotA barb instead of a dart doc for speed runs?!
> 
> Serious question...my best Grift was with a Dart Doc in team.


Did they fix the Witchdoctor lag issues? If not that's probably why. If they have many players may not know.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Did they fix the Witchdoctor lag issues? If not that's probably why. If they have many players may not know.


Lag issues aren't fixed, but there isn't any lag with carnevil and speeds.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Then why the heck does everybody call for HotA barb instead of a dart doc for speed runs?!
> 
> Serious question...my best Grift was with a Dart Doc in team.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. The people doing 68+ seem to post for WD or static.
Click to expand...

I only see 2 people in top 200 (4 man) playing WD, and none on Static Monk. Is it just that unpopular?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I only see 2 people in top 200 (4 man) playing WD, and none on Static Monk. Is it just that unpopular?


WD only lags on higher GR. I have no idea why the lag would be different on a 70 and a 78, but that's the way it works... I did clear a 78 with a WD, but he lagged the whole game out several times, killing the whole party. We even had to leave a 20% progress pack because there was no way to attack and survive. My group is currently going with HOTA barb for higher GR.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I care


I care too!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> What is c9k service crazy?
> 
> I'm not hip to the lingo these days


Service Crazy that actually kinda spells it out , NO Wait HE'S BAT wait " BOTMAN"
NaNaNANANANaNa BOTMAN.......


----------



## PaPaBlista

YEA I'm a sick individual .....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEA I'm a sick individual .....


Great song


----------



## slickwilly

Just started a WD for S4, what does this lag look like for the WD? I ask because my healer Monk has had the game lock up on my screen twice now, my screen freezes but the audio can be heard and the game is still playing, I have to Alt+tab out of the game and when i come back in my Monk is not where it was when the image froze, this is happening in hardcore but I have not tried it switching my S4 SC U6 monk to healer. Also this is happening in T3 or lower Rifts, I have not tried higher Rifts because of this issue

(edit)
This only happens in Multi player, it happened last night in a private game, I was helping a friend level a new Crusader toon


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Just started a WD for S4, what does this lag look like for the WD? I ask because my healer Monk has had the game lock up on my screen twice now, my screen freezes but the audio can be heard and the game is still playing, I have to Alt+tab out of the game and when i come back in my Monk is not where it was when the image froze, this is happening in hardcore but I have not tried it switching my S4 SC U6 monk to healer. Also this is happening in T3 or lower Rifts, I have not tried higher Rifts because of this issue


Solo I have never seen it. I only see it in 3 player or 4 player grifts over lvl 60.


----------



## slickwilly

I edited my post, It has happened a private 2 person game and in a Pub 3 person game, funny thing though it has never happened when i am playing with another friend and his DH


----------



## Alex132

Guessing it's all the Area damage being calculated?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Did you guys see the PTR Server Slam?
I feel like it's a WWF themed weekend party.


----------



## iARDAs

In case people wonder, the PS4 version of the game has a 57% discount on the PS store. The game is fun on PS4 too for those who might want to give a shot...

Please don't kill me btw.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In case people wonder, the PS4 version of the game has a 57% discount on the PS store. The game is fun on PS4 too for those who might want to give a shot...
> 
> Please don't kill me btw.


They're awesome towards console players in here... got most of my help from Crazy9000 and Yahu in this very thread.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Then why the heck does everybody call for HotA barb instead of a dart doc for speed runs?!
> 
> Serious question...my best Grift was with a Dart Doc in team.


Yeah HotA Barb dps actually falls quite behind a good WD, but it's the lag really that prevents most groups from clearing LB level grifts with WD. In fact I believe we would see the LB full of double WD in groups if the lag was fixed.

I'm still trying for a 64 solo on Monk but I seem to struggle with time in most rifts. I think it's only going to work with an Act IV rift probably with Exarchs.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Guessing it's all the Area damage being calculated?


That is the problem. I read somewhere that the issue is the damage keeps going even after creatures are dead and that is what is causing the WD lag. I can't remember where I saw that though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> That is the problem. I read somewhere that the issue is the damage keeps going even after creatures are dead and that is what is causing the WD lag. I can't remember where I saw that though.


Dagger of darts lags too though... and the lag is instant, nothing has to die.

Either way, apparently in the PTR the latest fix they've tried is working. Next week there could be a patch fixing it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> That is the problem. I read somewhere that the issue is the damage keeps going even after creatures are dead and that is what is causing the WD lag. I can't remember where I saw that though.
> 
> 
> 
> Dagger of darts lags too though... and the lag is instant, nothing has to die.
> 
> Either way, apparently in the PTR the latest fix they've tried is working. Next week there could be a patch fixing it.
Click to expand...

Time to spin a WD up then eh?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Time to spin a WD up then eh?


They're a lot of fun, and don't seem too hard to gear, I've got 4 smks and dagger of darts so far this season


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Time to spin a WD up then eh?
> 
> 
> 
> They're a lot of fun, and don't seem too hard to gear, I've got 4 smks and dagger of darts so far this season
Click to expand...

Is the SuWong hard to find? I crafted ~80 legs, and have seen 10+ of some legs, but not even a crappy SuWong. I really shouldn't complain if that is all that I have left to find. Other than wepons, I am already geared.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is the SuWong hard to find? I crafted ~80 legs, and have seen 10+ of some legs, but not even a crappy SuWong. I really shouldn't complain if that is all that I have left to find. Other than wepons, I am already geared.


For me it wasn't hard to find, I got one pretty soon, and by the time I found the rest of my gear I had a sweet ancient one. The rng gods have just been in my favor lately I guess. Hell I even have two of them (non ancient) to tektaco.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is the SuWong hard to find? I crafted ~80 legs, and have seen 10+ of some legs, but not even a crappy SuWong. I really shouldn't complain if that is all that I have left to find. Other than wepons, I am already geared.


In the immortal words of D3 white knights, RNG is RNG. Sometimes they are easy to find and sometimes they are not. It is what it is. It took me forever to find an aether walker wand for my wiz while it was the first weapon my friend found as soon as his wiz hit 70. Sometimes you just walk out of your house and get smacked by a meteor or get lucky, trip, and uncover an oil well, or at least that's the philosophy that Blizzard likes to subscribe to for D3 looting.


----------



## Crazy9000

The Season of paragons. Wonder what we'll get next season lol.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The Season of paragons. Wonder what we'll get next season lol.


How many hours per day do you play in average?


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How many hours per day do you play in average?


25 or more is my guess.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How many hours per day do you play in average?


About 7 hours. 5 Hours of speed rifts a night.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How many hours per day do you play in average?


One time he was at para six hundred something in 90 minutes his first day, yes you read that right.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How many hours per day do you play in average?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 7 hours. 5 Hours of speed rifts a night.
Click to expand...

I spend a similar amount of time... and I'm only ~765









But less of that is speed rifts, a lot less.

Since I picked up Barb I've gained levels much faster, I can easily do 4-man low 70 GRs now. Whereas it was a real push to do even a GR60 on my DH.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I spend a similar amount of time... and I'm only ~765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But less of that is speed rifts, a lot less.
> 
> Since I picked up Barb I've gained levels much faster, I can easily do 4-man low 70 GRs now. Whereas it was a real push to do even a GR60 on my DH.


That means you've gotten a cumulative total of 2.45 Trillion experience, while I've gotten 31.1 Trillion.

Groups make a huge difference xD.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I spend a similar amount of time... and I'm only ~765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But less of that is speed rifts, a lot less.
> 
> Since I picked up Barb I've gained levels much faster, I can easily do 4-man low 70 GRs now. Whereas it was a real push to do even a GR60 on my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> That means you've gotten a cumulative total of 2.45 Trillion experience, while I've gotten 31.1 Trillion.
> 
> Groups make a huge difference xD.
Click to expand...

Goddamn that exponential requirements.

Keep in mind for ~700 of those paragon levels I was playing DH. Which basically meant no public GRs (no one wants a DH). So I solo'ed it.

Starting to play more public games now, joined some communities but haven't really participated.

I saw you playing a WW + hook barb, what's that specifically called? And out of interest, what kind of composition are you looking at for really high rifts?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I saw you playing a WW + hook barb, what's that specifically called? And out of interest, what kind of composition are you looking at for really high rifts?


Sounds like the standard zDPS barb build. The one you use for speeds is in my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/67078237


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I saw you playing a WW + hook barb, what's that specifically called? And out of interest, what kind of composition are you looking at for really high rifts?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the standard zDPS barb build. The one you use for speeds is in my profile: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/67078237
Click to expand...

You think the speed boost is worth loosing ignore pain or lower cains?

Also: Does the Rend belt that lets it stack twice work with the passive that adds 10% damage? I am putting together a push-pull barb.


----------



## Pao

Crazy...LOG C9K BACK IN!!!

Please


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You think the speed boost is worth loosing ignore pain or lower cains?
> 
> Also: Does the Rend belt that lets it stack twice work with the passive that adds 10% damage? I am putting together a push-pull barb.


Ignore pain is your most important skill. It should have a fraction of a moment downtime on speeds, and should have several seconds of overlap on higher GR. Sprint would replace ground stomp in that build. THe ground stomp and solanium are for playing with a WD, otherwise you want rend or sprint, and shard of hate in cube. Lamentation does let the 10% damage rend stack, but you don't have room for it since you need the two other belts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You think the speed boost is worth loosing ignore pain or lower cains?
> 
> Also: Does the Rend belt that lets it stack twice work with the passive that adds 10% damage? I am putting together a push-pull barb.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore pain is your most important skill. It should have a fraction of a moment downtime on speeds, and should have several seconds of overlap on higher GR. Sprint would replace ground stomp in that build. THe ground stomp and solanium are for playing with a WD, otherwise you want rend or sprint, and shard of hate in cube. Lamentation does let the 10% damage rend stack, but you don't have room for it since you need the two other belts.
Click to expand...

So you have the ignore pain belt cubed. speed boost > extra 10% damage for high grifts?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So you have the ignore pain belt cubed. speed boost > extra 10% damage for high grifts?


For high, low and any others. You have to skip all the crappy low density packs. More then saving time, the speed keeps the DPS alive since they get by everything quicker.


----------



## yahu

My email notifications got busted or something. I thought it was just quiet up on this front for days...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Was just thinking in terms of a solo toon. My Hell tooth acid doc is what I'm using to farm for my dart doc, it got me an ancient carnevil today.
> I can solo a 40 pretty efficiently with the Hell tooth, but struggle in a 35 with the dart. Just looking to change up the farMing is all pretty much, I already have all the equipment for the pet build minus the zuni ring, so it wouldn't take much to pull it off.
> Although, my damage with helltooth is at 1.4, with a toughness of 23 I think


I haven't looked at your doc, but HT build, swap out swampland for loyalty, and you should be able to speed run 45 pretty easily, aka T10. For regular rifts I sub in manajuma's, swap soul harvest out for hex-->chicken and swampland out for loyalty and also swap out vessel out for the dog chance passive (or something like that) and you should be able to turbo through T10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> For anyone who cares lol...scanningand fixing in the bnet app fixed the issues with things not loading.


while we don't care, it is good to note if we ever see something similar.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I only see 2 people in top 200 (4 man) playing WD, and none on Static Monk. Is it just that unpopular?


I haven't been online in a couple days but I think NS with 2x doc was an 83 a couple weeks ago? Granted, they are missing some of the goods we have in seasons, so that's probably obsolete by now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEA I'm a sick individual .....


it really is good one of us knows what's going on here. I agree with JT though - good song.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> For me it wasn't hard to find, I got one pretty soon, and by the time I found the rest of my gear I had a sweet ancient one. The rng gods have just been in my favor lately I guess. Hell I even have two of them (non ancient) to tektaco.


I've probably gotten 10 - 15. They don't seem to drop as often as maloth's focus, or anything like that, but they don't seem too rare.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> One time he was at para six hundred something in 90 minutes his first day, yes you read that right.


I think that thar be a fish story, yar. The only way Crazy makes para 600 his first day on his main toon is if he missed day1 (maybe even week1) of a season, and is power-leveled like a floppy fish! And we all know Crazy won't allow himself to miss day1.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My email notifications got busted or something. I thought it was just quiet up on this front for days...
> I haven't looked at your doc, but HT build, swap out swampland for loyalty, and you should be able to speed run 45 pretty easily, aka T10. For regular rifts I sub in manajuma's, swap soul harvest out for hex-->chicken and swampland out for loyalty and also swap out vessel out for the dog chance passive (or something like that) and you should be able to turbo through T10.
> while we don't care, it is good to note if we ever see something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been online in a couple days but I think NS with 2x doc was an 83 a couple weeks ago? Granted, they are missing some of the goods we have in seasons, so that's probably obsolete by now.
> it really is good one of us knows what's going on here. I agree with JT though - good song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've probably gotten 10 - 15. They don't seem to drop as often as maloth's focus, or anything like that, but they don't seem too rare.
> I think that thar be a fish story, yar. The only way Crazy makes para 600 his first day on his main toon is if he missed day1 (maybe even week1) of a season, and is power-leveled like a floppy fish! And we all know Crazy won't allow himself to miss day1.


My helltooth build does gr50 in about 5-6 minutes on average, was just doing 40 for even faster runs on low level gems.
As far as crazy, it wasn't day one of the season, but his first day, just like mine, although I should have clarified that as well.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

WD is probably the most fun class I've played. I'm trying to stay away from Helltooth just because it's used so much and I enjoy the Carnevil build so much.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> As far as crazy, it wasn't day one of the season, but his first day, just like mine, although I should have clarified that as well.


I've started every season on the first day







.

I think what you're thinking of is I said I get enough XP to go from paragon 0 to paragon 600 (or more) every night.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've started every season on the first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think what you're thinking of is I said I get enough XP to go from paragon 0 to paragon 600 (or more) every night.


I remember seeing you at para 600 sometHing 90 minutes into a season, I know that for sure, you just can't unsee such things. I want to say you were playing a wizard.
You were in DNA at the time.
I was amazed at how fast you leveled, you told me you had only played for an hour and a half, I even looked at your playtime for that character, sure enough it was around 90 minutes.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> My helltooth build does gr50 in about 5-6 minutes on average, was just doing 40 for even faster runs on low level gems.
> As far as crazy, it wasn't day one of the season, but his first day, just like mine, although I should have clarified that as well.


I must have misread when you wrote "...I can solo a 40 pretty efficiently with the Hell tooth, but struggle in a 35 with the dart...." If you want a change to farming, I suggest trying the manajuma chicken addition to HT as it is quick at 45 (T10).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> WD is probably the most fun class I've played. I'm trying to stay away from Helltooth just because it's used so much and I enjoy the Carnevil build so much.


do it, do it, do it!







Carnevil/darts is fun but just not efficient enough running solo. If you're running in groups then definitely stick with darts. If you're running solo definitely go to HT!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've started every season on the first day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think what you're thinking of is I said I get enough XP to go from paragon 0 to paragon 600 (or more) every night.


I remember when you posted that and was assuming this was the confusion as well. I remember you and some DNA homos getting carried by lemans' on day2 last season. When did you jump to DNA - end of 1st or 2nd? I think end of 1st when it carried on so long.


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, why did you leave the clan?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I remember when you posted that and was assuming this was the confusion as well. I remember you and some DNA homos getting carried by lemans' on day2 last season. When did you jump to DNA - end of 1st or 2nd? I think end of 1st when it carried on so long.


I jumped ship season 1, everyone stopped playing so I started joining a bunch of communities to get people to play with, then joined DNA after I met a few people.


----------



## yahu

I figured it must have been end of S1 since that season ran for so long. I was the closest to hanging with Crazy, and at the end my best was probably getting online once or twice a week at best. it certainly didn't help that he started work more toward the noon timeframe and my first meetings were at ~7A.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I saw Download also left the clan last night.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I saw Download also left the clan last night.


Again?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

It was probably around 4pm PST. JTMH and I were in town and saw the notification. Maybe he joined after?


----------



## The LAN Man

Guys are never on or running high so I jumped ship with Eden. OCN is great at the start of the season, which I unfortunately missed this season, but towards the end everyone kinda stops


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Guys are never on or running high so I jumped ship with Eden. OCN is great at the start of the season, which I unfortunately missed this season, but towards the end everyone kinda stops


I agree with you. This season has been kinda all over the place in terms of people playing.
I tHink I would say that season one was the most fun, before it dragged on for as long as it did.


----------



## inedenimadam

@Noviets seems to have fallen off the face of the earth! drop bear must have gotten him


----------



## slickwilly

Is anyone playing HC?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Is anyone playing HC?


I play both. I'd do HC more if there were more in the clan to play HC with


----------



## lemans81

I have a hc wd....but only T2 ish.


----------



## FlawleZ

I can do T6 carries on Monk if anyone wants to run HC. I don't mind changing to HC when the SC grind gets to the nitty gritty grinds going days without upgrades.


----------



## slickwilly

Toons like WD and DH are hard to gear in HC unless you get someone that can pull you through a higher rift, I can solo T6 with my Barb and completed a level 25 grift with 10 minutes to spare, on the plus side i actually enjoy helping people gear up


----------



## yahu

gah, we lost DL and Eden? Which clan you guys go to?

Work's been kickin' me ass, and last weekend sucked (helped a buddy move, then family stuff). I haven't been on in a few days. I'd like to run some higher GR but last couple times it petered out before we could start (granted, at least one of those was from me).

Lemans, you going to be online Thur night from work? Maybe try and set a new high 2man? I think it can be done (67 last I looked)? If I were into GR hunting on solo, I'm pretty sure I could clear a 66/67 as my 65 clear was a bad map with bad mobs, and not the best guardian, but I was able to push through it regardless. I have yet to play darts and I have a really nice Suwong if I gets some heals.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gah, we lost DL and Eden? Which clan you guys go to?


Exiled. Its no SoS or DNA, but there are a couple guys over 1k. They have a full roster, and a two week no show kick policy, which means it is, more likely than not, possible to get speed 65-70 and higher push groups together with guys you know will be in voice chat.

Sorry, I loved OCN, but not being able to play meta in clan for a couple seasons now really hurts.


----------



## yahu

ah yeah, I've seen that clan. No worries from my end - it's either move to a more active clan or rage quit the game, so at least you're still enjoying playing.


----------



## lemans81

I am available pretty much any night midnight to 4am central. Everytime I ask everyone ignores me, pretty sure a few in the clan won't speak with me because my laptop plays the game for me.....occasionally........maybe....


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am available pretty much any night midnight to 4am central. Everytime I ask everyone ignores me, pretty sure a few in the clan won't speak with me because my laptop plays the game for me.....occasionally........maybe....


I seen you on and even messaged you asking if it was you or your brother, I got no response so I figured it was your bro, maybe that is the case with the others too, Bro just ignoring your requests.


----------



## yahu

@lemans81 I'm yer huckleberry


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am available pretty much any night midnight to 4am central. Everytime I ask everyone ignores me, pretty sure a few in the clan won't speak with me because my laptop plays the game for me.....occasionally........maybe....


As I have said before, I don't have a problem with the people who let Brother Chris on their laptops while they are away...I am just not fond of Brother Chris himself. His existence is worry some.

Midnight is usually the middle of my witching hour for D3, so we really don't have any excuse not to party up. I have been working up a SWK that is pretty beefy...we should run tonight.

Its really Twink I haven't had a chance to game with this season.


----------



## yahu

^true dat. I've had a really unpredictable schedule this season. Haven't even been able to play from work! Feel bad for me!


----------



## lemans81




----------



## Sainesk

Almost had a 66 as WD too but 2 out of 3 floors sucked and no power/conduit near RG. 1 better floor or a shrine and I would have had it.

I'm just looking for upgrades before trying again which is very difficult/rare at this point. When you already have a 6 CC 50 CHD ring not worth settling for an ancient one that doesn't match. The extra Int/Element res of an ancient one can be made up with paragon levels.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Almost had a 66 as WD too but 2 out of 3 floors sucked and no power/conduit near RG. 1 better floor or a shrine and I would have had it.
> 
> I'm just looking for upgrades before trying again which is very difficult/rare at this point. When you already have a 6 CC 50 CHD ring not worth settling for an ancient one that doesn't match. The extra Int/Element res of an ancient one can be made up with paragon levels.


Nice WD. That 3 man 62 we ran yesterday was too tough for me. I had to tap out.


----------



## FlawleZ

Well I'm avail most nights from 9-1 am CST. Have HoTA for 60-65, Static 65+ and Sunwuko 65+. Also a strong U6 and WW Barb for super fast mid 50s. Also can run T6 - T8 HC. Seems like people are either away, have brother chris playing, or have moved on to other clans. Least friend me first damn it lol


----------



## The LAN Man

I like how we're referring to it as brother Chris now haha


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well I'm avail most nights from 9-1 am CST. Have HoTA for 60-65, Static 65+ and Sunwuko 65+. Also a strong U6 and WW Barb for super fast mid 50s. Also can run T6 - T8 HC. Seems like people are either away, have brother chris playing, or have moved on to other clans. Least friend me first damn it lol


If you make a healer and a zbarb, I might be able to get you in on some speeds sometime. Lemans was talking about doing 4 player without heal monk, which is kind of required, so it would be good for the clan to have a healer too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I like how we're referring to it as brother Chris now haha


Ever get the Anniversary Pentium up and running?


----------



## RW2112

I've got a healer monk and usually on around after 10PM CST so hit me up


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I've got a healer monk and usually on around after 10PM CST so hit me up


Can vouch for this guy...does just fine in 70s


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*


If you spent less time making this meme you could be playing more Diablo


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you make a healer and a zbarb, I might be able to get you in on some speeds sometime. Lemans was talking about doing 4 player without heal monk, which is kind of required, so it would be good for the clan to have a healer too.


Have most of the stuff for heal monk already. I'll take another look can prob have a decent one setup tonight.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you spent less time making this meme you could be playing more Diablo
Click to expand...

Googled image...half expected it to say no linking by now.


----------



## The LAN Man

I've been working they keep making me do things why. Should have it up and running this weekend


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks for running with me last night crazy...that 1k paragon feels like an accomplishment. I got the rest of that stuff put together if you need another pull.


----------



## yahu

I've almost built a heal monk a couple times as that has ended up being what's kept us from putting a 4man together the last couple times I was available. If darts (and HotA, etc.) can't really run high without heal then it felt pretty pointless having darts.







I haven't truly run a monk build in so long. probably vanilla.


----------



## lemans81

I have a decent heal monk.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So what's the near perfect 4-man group?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So what's the near perfect 4-man group?


I would guess Heal Monk and 3 HOTA Barbs or Static Monks or combination of HOTA and Static Monks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So what's the near perfect 4-man group?


Heal Monk
Zbarb
SWK
DPS flavor of the week.

Dart Doc: Great for speeds but the lag kills. We were in a 20% pack last night and couldn't kill it because of the lag...and it was only a 70
HotA: Tried and true and still on top, but soon to be the way of the dino
Static Monk: Shows real promise, but new meta may include a zSader, and new skills for zbarb and heal. Potential to break new records.
Wall of Fire Doc: I wish this would work, but no hope with the lag, it is worse than Dart Doc
Go home Wizard, you suck
Go home Demonl Hunter, you suck


----------



## PerfectTekniq

With the lag issues being fixed do you think WD will be viable at some point?
EDIT: Or I at least saw they were attempting to fix it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> With the lag issues being fixed do you think WD will be viable at some point?
> EDIT: Or I at least saw they were attempting to fix it.


YES! OH GAWD YES! but not sure if Blizz wants to rock the boat this late into a season. May be more prudent of them to wait til next season...I put together a geared (I use that term loosely) Helltooth just in case...but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Sainesk

HT fix is coming with the next patch afaik, solo is pretty bearable but 3-4 man all with HT is pretty hilarious. Just did it for the lols not because it's a good class composition.

Once it's fixed though WD might give barb a run for it's money.

+I'm not sure if current leaderboards are still tainted with the hellfire amulet exploiters. Botting and such whatever I don't care too much that you get drops 24/7 but access to all your class passives at once that's crazy/can't compete with that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> HT fix is coming with the next patch afaik, solo is pretty bearable but 3-4 man all with HT is pretty hilarious. Just did it for the lols not because it's a good class composition.
> 
> Once it's fixed though WD might give barb a run for it's money.


Yeah, HotA has had a good run, but...

This patch you speak of. When are we going to see it? I have seen nothing solid announced anywhere, but sure would like to.


----------



## yahu

I'd guess the next time there is a "patch Tuesday," assuming they've worked out the kinks. I think darts technically will do more dmg than HT when built correctly, but it is highly dependent on the DoD (bastards like Crazy getting +dmg, AS, and a good base dmg roll). The reason why HT is top of the solo boards is cause darts is not survivable at high GR. In groups with a healer/tank, darts should shine once they fix the lag, and since it is now simply a matter of mats to get that workable DoD roll.

BTW - current leaderboards should be clear of HF exploit, but I'm not sure the specifics they used to root them out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hellfire bug was hotfixed, and then anyone who used it was removed from the current leaderboards. People who used it had their accounts suspended for up to two weeks, and if they had their account in trouble for exploits before (bloodshard exploit last season), they were perm banned.


----------



## krizit

Hey guys, wanting to join the clan, not 100 posts but been a lurker here for a while. I've played Demon Hunter since D3 came out, only casually though. Looking for some people to socialise with while I play







Only ever played solo haha, gets kinda boring!

Sent a PM and invite request in game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Crazy, as per request.

The cube:




The options:


The setup:


Also have a 4 piece waste on the ready, all ancient, all rolled proper for zBarb.

Trying to find Stone Gauntlets too as an alternative for frostburns, but those are ancient and 40%...so its going to take a darn good pair for these to fall off.

Ess of Johan is viable like this too. Without the lvl 23 gear, I can afford to drop the perfect eye of elitch.

1 second overlap on IP

90.5M toughness


----------



## RW2112

Just made one of my season goals, got to Paragon 834 which matches my total NS P level. Now to push for 1K!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Six lousy seconds away from claiming the #3 spot in the clan for WD solo.
SIX!

I'll knock you of that pedestal tomorrow Lemans, tomorrow.
This bear build is coming up fast


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Lemans hasn't posted a time on the leaderboards in quite some time AFAIK...now that you said that he might push higher.......while you sleep......


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Lemans hasn't posted a time on the leaderboards in quite some time AFAIK...now that you said that he might push higher.......while you sleep......


It's been a month I think for his WD.
I'm creeping up fast though. I'd like to clear a 65 tomorrow, don't know if that's possible though, at least without fishing for a rift.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Just made one of my season goals, got to Paragon 834 which matches my total NS P level. Now to push for 1K!


I have done this every season so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Six lousy seconds away from claiming the #3 spot in the clan for WD solo.
> SIX!
> 
> I'll knock you of that pedestal tomorrow Lemans, tomorrow.
> This bear build is coming up fast


nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Lemans hasn't posted a time on the leaderboards in quite some time AFAIK...now that you said that he might push higher.......while you sleep......


He might.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Lemans hasn't posted a time on the leaderboards in quite some time AFAIK...now that you said that he might push higher.......while you sleep......
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a month I think for his WD.
> I'm creeping up fast though. I'd like to clear a 65 tomorrow, don't know if that's possible though, at least without fishing for a rift.
Click to expand...

Beating me is beyond your capability. Anyways why aim at the average joe......aim to whomp crazy.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have done this every season so far.
> nope.
> He might.
> Beating me is beyond your capability. Anyways why aim at the average joe......aim to whomp crazy.


Shoot, I don't think I have the time needed, or group runs to beat crazy.
Not aiming at you in particular, your WD just happens to occupy the top three.
Truth be told though, I'm excited that I even made it into the top five. Didn't think I would even make it into a leader board in general.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Crazy, as per request.
> 
> Also have a 4 piece waste on the ready, all ancient, all rolled proper for zBarb.
> 
> Trying to find Stone Gauntlets too as an alternative for frostburns, but those are ancient and 40%...so its going to take a darn good pair for these to fall off.
> 
> Ess of Johan is viable like this too. Without the lvl 23 gear, I can afford to drop the perfect eye of elitch.
> 
> 1 second overlap on IP
> 
> 90.5M toughness


Looking good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Shoot, I don't think I have the time needed, or group runs to beat crazy.
> Not aiming at you in particular, your WD just happens to occupy the top three.
> Truth be told though, I'm excited that I even made it into the top five. Didn't think I would even make it into a leader board in general.


I can't remember what I did on WD, but I think it's something achievable.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Shoot, I don't think I have the time needed, or group runs to beat crazy.
> Not aiming at you in particular, your WD just happens to occupy the top three.
> Truth be told though, I'm excited that I even made it into the top five. Didn't think I would even make it into a leader board in general.


Just let me pretend to have a decent dart doc. You can have Helltooth and Bears. lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looking good.


Its no 82, but:



Our WD was only 773


----------



## lemans81

At least the clan name is right.....self put...but still.


----------



## FlawleZ

Congrats Eden on the 77! We only got 1 more 68 speed run in before we had to call it a night anyway.

Question on SWK Monk, does anyone know if anyone has checked the math on a pair of ancient shenlong vs WotBK on dps potential? Have both and I'm wondering with the Shenlong buff, extra 130% crit damage, and better survivability / spirit regeneration if the Shenlong set wouldn't work better.


----------



## yahu

ugh...I have not felt like playing all week. I literally sat awake from 130A till past 5A today doing stupid things other than playing D3. I watched some lame John Candy movie FFS!









I'm going to try and get into it this weekend. BTW - I threw together the Staff of Herding as the plan and Gibbering gemstone dropped while running bounties last weekend (two of the more difficult parts). I already had the shrooms and rainbow from early into S4 and the final pieces (bell and shinbone) are given. If anyone catches me while I'm actually on (not at work or passed out in a puddle of drool) and wants to run whimsy I could do that for a bit. I've gotten spectrum already (2nd try) but the chee burger eludes me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats Eden on the 77! We only got 1 more 68 speed run in before we had to call it a night anyway.
> 
> Question on SWK Monk, does anyone know if anyone has checked the math on a pair of ancient shenlong vs WotBK on dps potential? Have both and I'm wondering with the Shenlong buff, extra 130% crit damage, and better survivability / spirit regeneration if the Shenlong set wouldn't work better.


Shenlong drops when you skip, so doesn't stay up in speeds well... And in higher, its not very good at having to manually apply EP. It is possible to do okay with though, I used it early in the season.


----------



## slickwilly

Been playing with a couple WD's in my clan, last night they were both suffering from really bad lag, I had about 28 P points in to area damage they had none, I reset mine so as to have none as well and the lag went away, seems the area damage on one player will affect all.

Congratz adam,
my best solo is a 53 with my Monk, still working out the low damage for the U6, on my barb i tried the AOH build but Siesmic slams matches my play style better and does almost as much damage with each hit has AOH does once it stacks plus SS has more of a ranged attack.


----------



## Sainesk

So checked with a calculator and my 654+ paragon + NS 654 still doesn't come close to 800. I want to finally experience that maxed everything except Int/Vit feel. Every level after 800 goes into primary page right? Not just every 4 levels and no paragon points for 3 of them?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> So checked with a calculator and my 654+ paragon + NS 654 still doesn't come close to 800. I want to finally experience that maxed everything except Int/Vit feel. Every level after 800 goes into primary page right? Not just every 4 levels and no paragon points for 3 of them?


Yep, after 800 each level gives you a stat in the main tab.


----------



## yahu

I think I'm at 807 NS...but I'll pretty much never play them toons, at least not long term. I'm petered out around the low-700's, so I'm not sure I'll get to that NS mark, but I suppose it depends on how long season goes, and more importantly, my desire to continue.

should I go monk or barb next if I fire up another toon (might need to do that to motivate myself)? I played S3 WW barb and I don't doubt I could roll one up to the top of our leaderboard relatively quickly. I'm just not sure I'll get much group play in now that more have left the clan, and I might be running the solo whack. I suppose either are strong solo as well.

I've purposely stuck to WD longer than last season for two reasons. WD was so much stronger this season and when I jumped to barb/crusader last season I lost all interest to going back to WD. Barb is so fast in comparison. Granted, with the turbo-chicken, WD is damn quick for farming now. Maybe I'll fire up my kid's account to do some group-solo play, as that held my attention pretty well during S3 also. My hours are so fugged, at least for this clan, and I'm not big on public games.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looking good.
> I can't remember what I did on WD, but I think it's something achievable.


Clan leader board shows twinklenuts and muffinbolt as the top two, for WD


----------



## yahu

I thought Sainesk was up there too? My least favorite farming in the game by far is GR farming.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

How I felt when I got a friend request from Eden.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'm at 807 NS...but I'll pretty much never play them toons, at least not long term. I'm petered out around the low-700's, so I'm not sure I'll get to that NS mark, but I suppose it depends on how long season goes, and more importantly, my desire to continue.
> 
> should I go monk or barb next if I fire up another toon (might need to do that to motivate myself)? I played S3 WW barb and I don't doubt I could roll one up to the top of our leaderboard relatively quickly. I'm just not sure I'll get much group play in now that more have left the clan, and I might be running the solo whack. I suppose either are strong solo as well.
> 
> I've purposely stuck to WD longer than last season for two reasons. WD was so much stronger this season and when I jumped to barb/crusader last season I lost all interest to going back to WD. Barb is so fast in comparison. Granted, with the turbo-chicken, WD is damn quick for farming now. Maybe I'll fire up my kid's account to do some group-solo play, as that held my attention pretty well during S3 also. My hours are so fugged, at least for this clan, and I'm not big on public games.


I do this occasionally, but I fire up three accounts, mine and my 2 grandsons, their rigs are 3 feet from mine, I like the look on their face when they come for a visit and the toon is geared and leveled


----------



## yahu

^same, but for my son. He'll play in spurts, and it is much easier to get him to jump in when his toon is leveled up for whichever build he wants. E.g. - he played Raekor the most during S3, even though his WW barb rocked the crap out of his Raekor barb.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ugh...I have not felt like playing all week. I literally sat awake from 130A till past 5A today doing stupid things other than playing D3. I watched some lame John Candy movie FFS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and get into it this weekend. BTW - I threw together the Staff of Herding as the plan and Gibbering gemstone dropped while running bounties last weekend (two of the more difficult parts). I already had the shrooms and rainbow from early into S4 and the final pieces (bell and shinbone) are given. If anyone catches me while I'm actually on (not at work or passed out in a puddle of drool) and wants to run whimsy I could do that for a bit. I've gotten spectrum already (2nd try) but the chee burger eludes me.


I am in....spectrum is the only legendary in the game I have never had.


----------



## yahu

^well why didn't you say so last weekend? can I get 3 more so we can cack block lemans?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I thought Sainesk was up there too? My least favorite farming in the game by far is GR farming.


The trick is to pop a movie on, and pause it when you finally get a good rift lol.


----------



## yahu

I think I'd be too into the movie to pay attention to the GR, or more likely, too into the GR to be into the movie.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'd be too into the movie to pay attention to the GR, or more likely, too into the GR to be into the movie.


Yeah I'd think I would have trouble focusing.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah I'd think I would have trouble focusing.


I have this problem, found an ancient restraint with really good rolls, but now i can't find a matching focus with better rolls than my COE


----------



## yahu

^any focus is better than CoE (which would be in cube for most builds).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^any focus is better than CoE (which would be in cube for most builds).


Yep, focus restraint is best combo by a very, very long shot. You will do more DPS with a focus that has life on hit, vitality, all res, socket... vs a COE with perfect rolls and 200% secondary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'd be too into the movie to pay attention to the GR, or more likely, too into the GR to be into the movie.


You don't need to focus while fishing. When you see the silver spire with thralls or whatever pop up, hit ESC right away to pause the game... then wait for a good spot to pause your movie, and go for it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Every rift today was nothing but reflect dmg jailers and wallers, what ever happened to rng blizzard? Cause I got the same affixes on monsters one rift after the other.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Every rift today was nothing but reflect dmg jailers and wallers, what ever happened to rng blizzard? Cause I got the same affixes on monsters one rift after the other.


Had a ****ty morning at work and thought "ah. I'll hop on and get a few runs in" and instead almost rage quitted. I ended up getting two ancient Helltooth pieces though.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Had a ****ty morning at work and thought "ah. I'll hop on and get a few runs in" and instead almost rage quitted. I ended up getting two ancient Helltooth pieces though.


lol, sounds like my experience from a few weeks ago when my buddy was in town. He went to hang out with some other friends and I had a craptastic day at work, so figured I'd try to bust out some higher runs. horrible mobs/GR layout + lag, followed by decent mobs/spire + more lag to the point where I was too far behind to catch up, and I had to shut the game down. I could have played with lemans and Eden but I knew if I didn't shut down there would be damaged parts before the night was over.


----------



## lemans81

SOOOOooOOOOO 9pm Saturday Central time to 7am Sunday central time.....I will be on for your playing pleasure.


----------



## yahu

yeah...I tried to stay up after pulling that 130a - 5a John Candy marathon; managed to finish Fear the Walking Dead with my son, but crashed soon thereafter. I'm trying to get on now.









BTW - could I borrow a Mt Dew?


----------



## lemans81

I need to watch fear the walking dead.....its on the dvr...but I am binge watcher. I haven't had the tv for more than 20 minutes a day in weeks.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I need to watch fear the walking dead.....its on the dvr...but I am binge watcher. I haven't had the tv for more than 20 minutes a day in weeks.


I'm a big Walking Dead fan, but Fear wasn't what they told us it was going to be and honestly it's not very good. Watch it if you have nothing better to do, but don't go out of your way.


----------



## russ18uk

Interesting about Focus & Restraint combo. I've been stuck on 54 NS for a couple of weeks. I switched to my Unity and CoE and I'm not on 57 and fishing for an Unburied map.

Funnily enough, I was watching the Arsenal match and now I've lost focus after we scored.


----------



## lemans81

Need to log in and play for 12 hours.....not feeling it yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Need to log in and play for 12 hours.....not feeling it yet.


I am around if you get the urge to GR.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Need to log in and play for 12 hours.....not feeling it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I am around if you get the urge to GR.
Click to expand...

Ok hit you up in clan cha......oh....


----------



## IXcrispyXI

anyone wanna help me out been stuck trying to gear my monk(seasonal americas) for the last 3days not 1 single item i need getting really frustrating right now


----------



## Sainesk

If you're on when I am I'm usually cool with people jumping in my games for gearing except when I'm going for new solo highscores (clan solo WD is my precious once more







)


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Crazy9000

Sorry Lemans, but twinklenuts stayed up, and may have slightly broken your 3p record.


----------



## FlawleZ

Is the only way to clear mid 60+ on Monk by using the snapshot? I'm not trying but I keep struggling with a 64 which I feel like I shouldn't be.


----------



## Sainesk

slowly making my way up solo WD ranks, Hamelin is lame keeps adding the seconds on his death animation... I imagine you can fail the GRift even though you got him to 0 HP within time.



I think around 62 I started to feel like the next GRift level was always like "this is impossible!"


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> slowly making my way up solo WD ranks, Hamelin is lame keeps adding the seconds on his death animation... I imagine you can fail the GRift even though you got him to 0 HP within time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think around 62 I started to feel like the next GRift level was always like "this is impossible!"


Nicely done


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Alex132

Is there any reason to even put paragon points in Hatred? If anything it would seem to hinder the Berserker Rage passive.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> I'm a big Walking Dead fan, but Fear wasn't what they told us it was going to be and honestly it's not very good. Watch it if you have nothing better to do, but don't go out of your way.


eh, it was fine. I actually like the different spin on the whole universe. I'm not sure "what they told us" as I try not to spoil stuff like this and movies that I like, but that's just me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler if you havent watched the show yet and dont like spoilers!



IMO there were some gaps/assumption jumps that didn't make sense, so from that perspective it wasn't good, but I think they were relatively minor.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Is the only way to clear mid 60+ on Monk by using the snapshot? I'm not trying but I keep struggling with a 64 which I feel like I shouldn't be.


People were in the low 70's (U6) for sure without snapshot... and the static build can get mid 70's+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> slowly making my way up solo WD ranks, Hamelin is lame keeps adding the seconds on his death animation... I imagine you can fail the GRift even though you got him to 0 HP within time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think around 62 I started to feel like the next GRift level was always like "this is impossible!"


Very nice! I need to try some more solo WD myself.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is there any reason to even put paragon points in Hatred? If anything it would seem to hinder the Berserker Rage passive.


You do for the HotA build because each 5 points of fury is 1%CHC but for ww it's kind of useless


----------



## lemans81

I need sleep so badly.....


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is there any reason to even put paragon points in Hatred? If anything it would seem to hinder the Berserker Rage passive.
> 
> 
> 
> You do for the HotA build because each 5 points of fury is 1%CHC but for ww it's kind of useless
Click to expand...

oh damn, i never saw that - thanks


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> People were in the low 70's (U6) for sure without snapshot... and the static build can get mid 70's+
> Very nice! I need to try some more solo WD myself.


and here i am stuck on GR 55 with my monk and 54 on my barb


----------



## Alex132

I got to 60 with my HOTA barb, haven't really tried to go further. I just find the WW barb not as strong for some reason? Snapshotting and all.

I know I must be playing it wrong though


----------



## Crazy9000

I found GR60 to be pretty easy with Rend barb. WW barb survived with no problems at all, but the damage seemed kind of low.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah that's what I found too. I didn't snapshot though - which apparently is basically required :/


----------



## yahu

oh mah jesus...Barb is even easier now! I haven't really played him, other than to hook up with Crazy-n-crew for some high GR action, but I was able to get BK swords almost instantly with the cube (easily 58+) and then ancient BK (60++) upgrades soon thereafter (less than 80 mats to get both to ancient). I haven't played barb since S3 so I'm only going off pre-cube GR levels.

I would have run some rifts last night but after the stupid roller-coaster day of football (I'm from Seattle...) I just wanted to sit and veg. I worked on barb parts while bringing it home with walking dead, before crashing for a few (neener, neener lemans!







)


----------



## krizit

What is the ideal method to gear a seasonal character? Currently I'm doing a1 bounties to get RoRG then will farm nephalim rifts for mats/shards. Without a 4/6pc bonus it's hard work on T1/2. Playing as DH.

Denartes


----------



## yahu

^I spoke to you briefly last night. Unfortunately I was about to go offline. Your best bet is trying to hook up with others. You could also reach out to DH specific communities to see if anyone minds running together. Of course, there are also public games you could try.

One thing to keep in mind - DH is unfortunately not a good class this season, comparatively. So getting people in public games to buddy up with can be more difficult. There are always communities where same classes will usually flock to.

The clan is off and on quiet these days. If I play at all I'm either at work (need to pause a lot and largely AFK, so really only play solo) or late at night, mostly on the weekends these days. What are your most often played hours, and you might be able to find someone to hook up with.

You'll want to read up about the changes in patch 2.3 (Season 4) as you only need one RoRG, and then you cube it (use legendary affix without equipping legendary item). Long-term most dmg builds would rely on Focus/Restraint ring combos and Convention of Elements ring in cube. There are some caveats to that, though. Best of luck, and hopefully someone can help online!


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm currently online running T8 rifts you're welcome to join if you just need to get gear and stuff. Download#1492


----------



## russ18uk

Well, it seems I finally l2p.



Act I cathedral map with Bogans (whom killed me about 3 times due to screen freezes) but lucked out with Blighter (<3 Mara's).


----------



## krizit

Well I didn't learn you could make a new seasonal character until last weekend haha, only just came back after an extended break (first time I've played during a season). My non-seasonal DH uses M6 and obliterates elites in ~2 seconds on T4, so going from that to a brand new character is a drastic reduction in pace for me









I play from New Zealand so I suspect that times I play everyone else will be asleep unfortunately. I've noticed if I set game settings to public it only ever says 0-1 people are playing. I'll try look for a DH community though.

My playtime on weekdays will usually be around 7pm NZ which is 6am GMT. On weekends could be whenever. I've seen some of you online during this time though.

Thanks LAN Man I might see you online then









I'm finding deaths breath awfully hard to get? Even with 3pc set that doubles drops.


----------



## Sainesk

well 68 feels like BS on a whole new level, looking for those 0.5-2% CC/CD upgrades (not that it'll help vs 9001 winged assassins and unavoidable ranged damage such as phantoms)...


----------



## yahu

sheeyoot, those are easy upgrades - it just takes time and mats. I'm looking for a gd chest with vit still!!!







If I have to start reforging I'll be really pissed.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sheeyoot, those are easy upgrades - it just takes time and mats. I'm looking for a gd chest with vit still!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to start reforging I'll be really pissed.


Kadala really didn't want to give me the gloves, I was like not ancient, not ancient x 5000, ancient with terrible rolls, not ancient repeat. I did a few reforges too with no luck. Finding an upgrade at this point is getting challenging. We should team up more, I have a spare chest just screaming 'if only yahu was in the game I dropped in, I could be his instead of leading a caged life in this stash destined to become a forgotten soul...' (so cruel)


----------



## yahu

^that'd be nice. I'm just having a tougher time than normal to get any playtime in.









BTW - follow-up to our conversation from this weekend regarding legendary gems - I don't think you have anything to worry about. If I do get back to the GR grind of solo WD my gems are only a couple levels higher than yours, if that. When running with Crazy we only completed high GR a few times as they are quick at killing the run on bad GR. I think with all the GR we ran, we only completed about 3 - 4 of them that were high. Once they got to running true speeds I had to go offline as it was after 9A. I don't get to run with Crazy too often as his clan usually has plenty to choose from.

That said, there are GR communities where you can get "pick-up" games regularly so anyone should be able to find decent players to group with. That's how Crazy ended up jumping to DNA when OCN went into hibernation during S1. He needed others to play with, I couldn't hang often enough (the guy plays every night till the wee hours ffs), and when I did play we were still short 2. If my day didn't start at ~5A, I'd still be there with him. I don't know how many times during S1 and S2 I'd groan to myself because I'd have something like half an hour before first alarm.







Back then I'd play more during work too since I wasn't in an open environment. I'd fall asleep regularly playing D3 while at work. Ah the good ol' days.


----------



## Crazy9000

All this WD talk convinced me to knock out a 70 solo. Think I'm getting used to when to hit ESC to let server catch up, I didn't die to lag once. Good thing, since I only passed by 3 seconds, and died twice in rift.

RG kill was a lot faster then I expected... I had 2 mins and ghom.


----------



## yahu

^now that is mushroom stamp I was more concerned with - I don't know if my lack of 1337 para points will get me to 70. I'm sure it can be done if I farm for a GR. I think I'd sooner have my toenails ripped off one by one...


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^now that is mushroom stamp I was more concerned with - I don't know if my lack of 1337 para points will get me to 70. I'm sure it can be done if I farm for a GR. I think I'd sooner have my toenails ripped off one by one...


Should I pick you up some overalls and a pitchfork?


----------



## yahu

I'd prefer local anesthesia of some sort and some bandages, actually.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Don't you hate salvaging an item and then finding out later that you needed it for a new build on a new toon?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't you hate salvaging an item and then finding out later that you needed it for a new build on a new toon?


Or salvaging an ancient DoD on accident.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't you hate salvaging an item and then finding out later that you needed it for a new build on a new toon?


I assume you're referring to the same season. do you have an example of something you salvaged? I mean I know I toasted tons of HT gear without even ID'ing in past season. I almost do the same with Jade gear now. I also salvaged a ton of F&R without ID in past seasons. It doesn't bother me cause I'd only use in NS as it is.

Of course with 2.3 I always try to cube the first of an item prior to salvaging it. e.g. - solanium - I knew I'd at least want that in the cube. also, items I know have worked in past builds I try to hang on to whatever I've found that is best, just in case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Or salvaging an ancient DoD on accident.


come again??? How do you accidentally do that, exactly? Account reset blizz!!! Unless, of course, it wasn't good enough to hang onto.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> All this WD talk convinced me to knock out a 70 solo. Think I'm getting used to when to hit ESC to let server catch up, I didn't die to lag once. Good thing, since I only passed by 3 seconds, and died twice in rift.
> 
> RG kill was a lot faster then I expected... I had 2 mins and ghom.


Hehe and a lot of my gear beats or very closely matches yours. That paragon though







- still takes you to like 30%+ damage over me not to mention those lv 80+ legendary gems...









I am surprised that you did the 70 with Gruesome Feast over Confidence Ritual, I feel like globes hardly drop at these levels though I think the Chinese(?) servers are seeing some popularity with a Solanium (over Furnace) + Gruesome Feast build which seems interesting.


----------



## yahu

top of America leaderboard has some using sol over furn too. when you have a whack-ton of paragon it starts making sense.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I assume you're referring to the same season. do you have an example of something you salvaged? I mean I know I toasted tons of HT gear without even ID'ing in past season. I almost do the same with Jade gear now. I also salvaged a ton of F&R without ID in past seasons. It doesn't bother me cause I'd only use in NS as it is.
> 
> Of course with 2.3 I always try to cube the first of an item prior to salvaging it. e.g. - solanium - I knew I'd at least want that in the cube. also, items I know have worked in past builds I try to hang on to whatever I've found that is best, just in case.
> come again??? How do you accidentally do that, exactly? Account reset blizz!!! Unless, of course, it wasn't good enough to hang onto.


On the first day of seasons Wu got a really good ancient furnace, and gave it away so Shake could cube it







. Oh well, it's looking like EP monk is getting replaced by sader anyways.


----------



## yahu

w.t.f. was he thinking? which 'sader build is replacing EP monk? I mean I know 'sader buffs the sheeit out, so is that the idea + tank?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> come again??? How do you accidentally do that, exactly? Account reset blizz!!! Unless, of course, it wasn't good enough to hang onto.


I got a little click happy....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't you hate salvaging an item and then finding out later that you needed it for a new build on a new toon?


I have had that happenn plenty of times, and it was ancient gear that I trashed


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> w.t.f. was he thinking? which 'sader build is replacing EP monk? I mean I know 'sader buffs the sheeit out, so is that the idea + tank?


The sader uses skills that proc the static charge a bunch. It's pretty new, so it seems to be changing a lot as people experiment more... but in speeds, it's doing 3-4 levels higher then with an EP monk, in the same amount of time... and unlike EP, the sader can wear XP gear.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I got a little click happy....


I had that happen this past weekend where my mouse kind of slipped and I though "which am I about to slvg..." and it was the ancient gear! Thankfully it was ancient Jade pants, so no sweat off the sack.







If that DoD was well rolled I would have cried in a corner, then submitted a ticket to have my account reset (I think we get 3 with no questions asked).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The sader uses skills that proc the static charge a bunch. It's pretty new, so it seems to be changing a lot as people experiment more... but in speeds, it's doing 3-4 levels higher then with an EP monk, in the same amount of time... and unlike EP, the sader can wear XP gear.


static charge is what you guys were using the other night with the super-fast attack monk? I do likes me some support sader!


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'd love to do a sader if there's a viable build.
Did me a heal monk today, just got to fine tune all the pieces, would love to test it out tomorrow if possible


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I'd love to do a sader if there's a viable build.
> Did me a heal monk today, just got to fine tune all the pieces, would love to test it out tomorrow if possible


My hammer sader was ranked in the 800s last i checked. Support sader might be fun.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

What makes DartDoc so good for teams? Is it the fact you can line up mobs and pierce darts takes them down or the fact the fetishes aggro?
I feel I have a decent DartDoc but can't help but wonder if I'm playing it wrong.

Edit: I mainly run 2 mans with JT.


----------



## yahu

With a properly built DartDoc your 5 fetish are hitting for 2-5billion, and maybe higher. couple that with BBV running for others, decent meat shield, etc. I think this is best used in 4man (83 NS?) and not sure if this is a good combo for 2man.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> With a properly built DartDoc your 5 fetish are hitting for 2-5billion, and maybe higher. couple that with BBV running for others, decent meat shield, etc. I think this is best used in 4man (83 NS?) and not sure if this is a good combo for 2man.


Not sure what they hit for right now. With BBV active I think my sheet was at 2.6mil. Chance/Dmg is around 53%/460%.
Not sure what I should work on next.
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TekTaco-1744/hero/66981908


----------



## yahu

here's what I see off the top:
- you want IAS on your weapon
- WH belt
- trifecta gloves
- remove area dmg on shoulders (at least till they fix lag)
- different passive on HF amulet
- ideally Focus+Restraint would have AS/CC/CHD, at least to get you to your best break point where you aren't sacrificing anything else
- elite dmg on mojo (if lag is fixed this might swap back to area dmg)
- ancient gear
- I'm not sure if all your skills are setup as you would want them, but I'd have to look further - just look at Crazy's build as I'm not sure where I left my dart doc last I played


----------



## inedenimadam

Dart Doc so OP. I did a 72 4man last night with a P600 dart doc with a non ancient dagger...in 10 minutes...and my EPs are only so so.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dart Doc so OP. I did a 72 4man last night with a P600 dart doc with a non ancient dagger...in 10 minutes...and my EPs are only so so.


Which exact build were you using?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dart Doc so OP. I did a 72 4man last night with a P600 dart doc with a non ancient dagger...in 10 minutes...and my EPs are only so so.
> 
> 
> 
> Which exact build were you using?
Click to expand...

I wanna see this too, I'm thinking of starting a lag dart doc


----------



## yahu

uhm...darts + AS.







I think Eden was saying he was playing with someone else that is a P600 dart doc as I'm pretty sure Eden is rocking a barb over para 1000. I'd assume it is something along the lines of http://www.diablofans.com/builds/57490-2-3-carnevil-group-spec-65-grifts. I know darts on top of 4man NS @ GR 83, so you could look there. I'm not sure how high darts was in season as last I looked it wasn't close to the top. (granted, I haven't looked at the top in a while)

*edit - looks like seasonal WD 4man has jumped up considerably, running an 84, as high as rank 18. the tops all appear to be barb/monk still. See http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/era/4/rift-barbarian for non-in-game leaderboard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Not sure what they hit for right now. With BBV active I think my sheet was at 2.6mil. Chance/Dmg is around 53%/460%.
> Not sure what I should work on next.
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/TekTaco-1744/hero/66981908


Dagger: Roll socket to attack speed, add socket via gift
Rings: Roll the rolled stats to attack speed, or if you can, use ones with attack speed instead of main stat
Belt: You want the witching hour with INT/IAS/CRIT/dart %

Skills: You'll want to change a lot of these. Copy my profile skills:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/66836321

You'll have to drop fetish sycophants since your ammy has bad medicine. Make sure you hit as much as possible with acid cloud, and it'll be similar defense. The missing passive is gruesome feast from my hellfire.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Is this a good monk build for groups?http://www.diablofans.com/builds/58010-datmodz-140b-xp-hour-healer-monk


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Is this a good monk build for groups?http://www.diablofans.com/builds/58010-datmodz-140b-xp-hour-healer-monk


No, it's pretty out of date.

In cube you want Flying dragon, leorics crown, RoRG. Then you wear:

Cains gloves/pants
Borns shoulder/sword
Crudest boots
Innas Helm, chest, belt
Dual XP rings
Strongarm bracers
Stormshield
Hellfire amulet

The skills are mostly right, just drop epiphany for a spirit generator. If you're not playing with a static monk you could drop the generator and flying dragon for epiphany and thunderfury or something, but I think the generator setup is better even without static.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> uhm...darts + AS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Eden was saying he was playing with someone else that is a P600 dart doc as I'm pretty sure Eden is rocking a barb over para 1000. I'd assume it is something along the lines of http://www.diablofans.com/builds/57490-2-3-carnevil-group-spec-65-grifts. I know darts on top of 4man NS @ GR 83, so you could look there. I'm not sure how high darts was in season as last I looked it wasn't close to the top. (granted, I haven't looked at the top in a while)
> 
> *edit - looks like seasonal WD 4man has jumped up considerably, running an 84, as high as rank 18. the tops all appear to be barb/monk still. See http://us.battle.net/d3/en/rankings/era/4/rift-barbarian for non-in-game leaderboard.


Yeah, I was referring to someone else being 600 with non ancient dagger. I was actually playing EP monk (my EPs are acceptable, but nothing to write home about), since HotA has become a red headed stepchild.

But yeah, mostly play support barb in some fashion, and that is certainly my strongest class at this point. EP monk just needs a bit more tweaking, and the SC monk is almost ready to be taken out in public. Poor HotA.....


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dagger: Roll socket to attack speed, add socket via gift
> Rings: Roll the rolled stats to attack speed, or if you can, use ones with attack speed instead of main stat
> Belt: You want the witching hour with INT/IAS/CRIT/dart %
> 
> Skills: You'll want to change a lot of these. Copy my profile skills:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/66836321
> 
> You'll have to drop fetish sycophants since your ammy has bad medicine. Make sure you hit as much as possible with acid cloud, and it'll be similar defense. The missing passive is gruesome feast from my hellfire.


Thanks, couldn't decide what to do with my WD...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No, it's pretty out of date.
> 
> In cube you want Flying dragon, leorics crown, RoRG. Then you wear:
> 
> Cains gloves/pants
> Borns shoulder/sword
> Crudest boots
> Innas Helm, chest, belt
> Dual XP rings
> Strongarm bracers
> Stormshield
> Hellfire amulet
> 
> The skills are mostly right, just drop epiphany for a spirit generator. If you're not playing with a static monk you could drop the generator and flying dragon for epiphany and thunderfury or something, but I think the generator setup is better even without static.


Cool, got everything except the hellfire and second xp ring


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No, it's pretty out of date.
> 
> In cube you want Flying dragon, leorics crown, RoRG. Then you wear:
> 
> Cains gloves/pants
> Borns shoulder/sword
> Crudest boots
> Innas Helm, chest, belt
> Dual XP rings
> Strongarm bracers
> Stormshield
> Hellfire amulet
> 
> The skills are mostly right, just drop epiphany for a spirit generator. If you're not playing with a static monk you could drop the generator and flying dragon for epiphany and thunderfury or something, but I think the generator setup is better even without static.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, got everything except the hellfire and second xp ring
Click to expand...

Leorics Signet, it is easy to (salvage) miss because the bonus exp is a secondary, otherwise a pretty ordinary ring.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Leorics Signet, it is easy to (salvage) miss because the bonus exp is a secondary, otherwise a pretty ordinary ring.


I have the signet, what's the second ring? Hellfire ring?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Leorics Signet, it is easy to (salvage) miss because the bonus exp is a secondary, otherwise a pretty ordinary ring.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the signet, what's the second ring? Hellfire ring?
Click to expand...

Yeah, 45% hellfire, 30% signet.


----------



## yahu

speaking of XP ring, I've never bought the HF ring recipe this season and I went to buy it while playing with Crazy, but it wasn't listed. Just the 2mil recipe that requires legacy mats (why the hell do they keep that in there???). Anyway, I haven't really fired up the game since, but anyone else see this? All I could buy was the 2mil HF ring recipe and the 5mil HF amulet recipe (which I already have), and then of course whatever else she sells like essence of gem for cube transmutes, the bell, etc.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, 45% hellfire, 30% signet.


Have everything now


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Have everything now


What level is your gizzard gem? Try to get it as high as possible. Every 10 levels of gizzard is equal to a perfectly rolled ancient piece of gear, as far as life regen goes.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What level is your gizzard gem? Try to get it as high as possible. Every 10 levels of gizzard is equal to a perfectly rolled ancient piece of gear, as far as life regen goes.


He already building a pull barb now.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> He already building a pull barb now.


Doing both! For just in case, you know


----------



## staccker

hey i think i got kicked from the clan, my in-game name is Loier#1570 and i play a sader named clemintine

nope never mind the clan interface or clan communication just was not loading


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> He already building a pull barb now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing both! For just in case, you know
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we would have done 70s no problem had one of you been a pull barb.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure we would have done 70s no problem had one of you been a pull barb.


Got the pull barb all set now


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> hey i think i got kicked from the clan, my in-game name is Loier#1570 and i play a sader named clemintine


I still see you there


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> hey i think i got kicked from the clan, my in-game name is Loier#1570 and i play a sader named clemintine


I can see you logged in right now as in the clan. Sometimes the client gets messed up and clan messages are all screwed. If you exit and come back in I think it fixes it.

I've been off/on today at work. Most I've played in the office in a while.

Oh yeah @Crazy9000 I have the HF 5mil ring recipe now. I lvl'd up a mule barb last night and happened to see I still didn't have 5mil ring recipe at wirt. I then logged on as my main WD and there it was. Do you have to play a certain amount of time before you get that recipe to show on any toon? I hadn't noticed that before.

I just read up about this - I guess the 5mil ring plan isn't available in a non-torment game? I think we were on Normal, so she didn't have it. Since that was a new toon of mine, I was still on normal as well so when I left the party last weekend I still didn't have it (being on Normal). What a weird little nuance.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure we would have done 70s no problem had one of you been a pull barb.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Got the pull barb all set now


JT is all set up now. Wouldn't mind trying again soon.


----------



## JTHMfreak

We should get a 4 man game of brother Chris going, with an exp barb.
Just saying


----------



## Alex132

Brother Chris? Botting?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Brother Chris? Botting?


Hurry change the euthamizum he suspects something.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Hurry change the euthamizum he suspects something.


let's call it "d3 and chill"
And it's euphemism


----------



## lemans81

So I have built a sader 0dps.....not sure why....but I did.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure we would have done 70s no problem had one of you been a pull barb.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Got the pull barb all set now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JT is all set up now. Wouldn't mind trying again soon.
Click to expand...

I tried to pull JT in last night, but it sounds like Real Life had other plans for him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I have built a sader 0dps.....not sure why....but I did.


I am not sure why you did either. From what I can tell, 0sader is a lagfest (as bad as HT WD), I was in two groups yesterday with 0saders and both groups ended up throwing in towel due to extreme lag. Basically, I couldn't pull anything or the group would lag out. Any density past the size of an Inner Sanctuary was a guaranteed dead party.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Anyone familiar with installing a new OS on an important computer (work PC)

Trying to figure out the easiest and fastest way to change my work computer from an expired Windows 7 Enterprise to a Windows 7 Pro? I'm a complete noob on OS and reformatting/etc. I've only done clean installs on new builds.

I got this computer from another company that used 7 Enterprise and since then my license has expired. I have a fresh Windows 7 Pro disk. I'm a little hesitant on doing anything since this is my work PC and I have emails, files, reports, etc. I know I can back it up or even make an image but figured I'd ask here if there is an easier way to do it.

Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## yahu

^erm...it is not really supported downgrading from a more premium version of the OS to a lower version of the same overall OS rev (Win7 --> Win7). You might be able to hack it in, and maybe check out this site for some pointers: http://www.sevenforums.com/installation-setup/79956-going-windows-7-enterprise-professional.html Literally first find on google, so I'm sure there are other methods out there.

Personally, I'd back up your stuff or maybe get another drive even, and do a clean install.

You *might* be able to call MS support and let them know your scenario, and they might have a way for you to make this work given you have legit keys and whatnot. Best of luck!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

That's the same link I saw.









It's not necessarily legit. I don't have the key to Enterprise, but doubt that matters. I run an installation company and around the end of every fiscal year these huge companies just trash all their stuff and buy new so they get the same allowance for next year. About 200 computers came into the warehouse around the end of 2014 so I snagged a couple. They were password protected so I bypassed that. I dropped a better GPU in but since then the license has expired I occasionally run into issues with the registry. I've also done the whole SubInACL tool but some of that fails as well.

I think I might just do a backup an do a clean install of 7 Pro. I just need work to slow down so I have a chance to do it.


----------



## yahu

agreed, Enterprise key shouldn't be an issue. that is all Volume Licensing, and they expire, and support is aware of that. As long as your Pro key is legit, that's what matters.

Not exactly the same situation, but I bought Win8 and tried to install on my wife's computer but there was hardware that made it incompatible. I tried all weekend installing vanilla 8, going to 8.1, etc. At some point (probably for 8.1 update for free) I had to burn the CD key. Fast forward a couple months and I sold that copy/key of Win8 to a friend as I eventually shoved Win7 on my wife's computer and never used Win8. They couldn't install cause the key was already in use. I called MS support and explained the situation to them and they said they just needed the person that has the copy/key now to call during install and they could take care of it.

So, if your key for Win7 Pro is legit, MS support might have a process to work around the situation in a scenario like yours. E.g. - I'd call and say I was forced to use Enterprise while at work and now that I'm no longer there (regardless if you are) I want to get my legit version of Pro working without having to destroy all my data/settings. It likely won't be supported, but if there is a good process to go through it, they'd likely know the specifics.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I tried to pull JT in last night, but it sounds like Real Life had other plans for him.
> I am not sure why you did either. From what I can tell, 0sader is a lagfest (as bad as HT WD), I was in two groups yesterday with 0saders and both groups ended up throwing in towel due to extreme lag. Basically, I couldn't pull anything or the group would lag out. Any density past the size of an Inner Sanctuary was a guaranteed dead party.


That isn't a symptom of zSader. People are doing just fine with them, it's something else the group is doing.

For starters, make sure everyone (even DPS) does not have any points into area damage or life on hit, and doesn't have them rolled on any gear. Also make sure nobody is wearing the toxin gem.


----------



## yahu

^ah the world we live in...
Eden: it really sucked
Crazy: oh yeah, disable a bunch of sheeit that would be useful and then you'll be fine


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Hopefully it's getting fixed.


----------



## yahu

the old saying is you can hope in one hand and poop in the other. you didn't have curry for lunch did you???


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Hopefully it's getting fixed.


There was a PTR to test lag fixes, and no patch/hotfix ever came to live. I suspect they found they just aren't giving enough server resources to calculate everything, and aren't willing to reduce the number of games running on each server, and add more to get full capacity.

This is why making the servers do less calculations (remove toxin, life on hit, area damage), can help reduce lag. It doesn't matter how much area damage you have, it's just that if the server doesn't have to do it at all, it might be able to handle the other calculations a little better. I don't know exactly what blizzards server specs are, but they are running a lot of game servers on each one... we might only have 200mhz of CPU power sectioned for each game instance lol.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That isn't a symptom of zSader. People are doing just fine with them, it's something else the group is doing.
> 
> For starters, make sure everyone (even DPS) does not have any points into area damage or life on hit, and doesn't have them rolled on any gear. Also make sure nobody is wearing the toxin gem.


what is the build made up of that is called the 0sader?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> what is the build made up of that is called the 0sader?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/68915098

Strongarms should be lacuni prowlers, or steady strikers... otherwise it looks like I'm wearing everything.

Remember that it ONLY works with a static monk. It is not a general build, and will not work with anything else for the DPS.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/68915098
> 
> Strongarms should be lacuni prowlers, or steady strikers... otherwise it looks like I'm wearing everything.
> 
> Remember that it ONLY works with a static monk. It is not a general build, and will not work with anything else for the DPS.


cool thanks for the info. i wonder how this build came about, it seems so random.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> cool thanks for the info. i wonder how this build came about, it seems so random.


It's come about as people figure out how to maximize damage from the static monk build. It's still really new, and probably will end up slightly different in the end. If you look on Diablo fans you can see several older iterations of it (blessed hammer and smite).


----------



## Penryn

Sooooo I kinda havent played in a while but hit 70 in seasons. Anyone wanna help me get some gear later on haha.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ah the world we live in...
> Eden: it really sucked
> Crazy: oh yeah, disable a bunch of sheeit that would be useful and then you'll be fine


Lmao


----------



## JTHMfreak

Claimed the number three solo witch doctor spot for the clan today.
Getting in the top two is going to be tough.


----------



## yahu

^nice work, JT. I haven't had any sort of desire to solo GR in the last few weeks, since I dinged that 65. 70 is selectable in my drop-down so I have something to shoot for if I get the itch.

Actually I've been multi-boxing with my kid's account when I have played, so apologies if I miss anyone's ping in-game.









I do have waste set and some weaksauce ancient BK swords so I might go chase that for a bit...I'm not quite sure what I want to do but multi-box is holding my attention for now.


----------



## lemans81

Yeah good job JT......maybe I will even care a day and try to take back my 3rd, just too much stuff going on right now for me to try. But the good news is that you just have a little bit to go to take out twinkle and our glorious grand poobah sainesk......and then just show crazy who is boss.


----------



## Crazy9000

Taking cutting it close to the next level.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Taking cutting it close to the next level.


Reminds me of the record we set with stealth season 1


----------



## IXcrispyXI

my monk is being a royal pita. Stuck on GR 59 as it seems that i need ancient legendary's but the game wont drop em for me








http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/IXcrispyXI-1479/hero/66818304


----------



## The LAN Man

It looks like your CHC is really low compared to where it could be same with CHD you're under 35% CHC and under 450 CHD which is really low for using two weapons so you may want to try to up that too


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I tried to pull JT in last night, but it sounds like Real Life had other plans for him.
> I am not sure why you did either. From what I can tell, 0sader is a lagfest (as bad as HT WD), I was in two groups yesterday with 0saders and both groups ended up throwing in towel due to extreme lag. Basically, I couldn't pull anything or the group would lag out. Any density past the size of an Inner Sanctuary was a guaranteed dead party.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a symptom of zSader. People are doing just fine with them, it's something else the group is doing.
> 
> For starters, make sure everyone (even DPS) does not have any points into area damage or life on hit, and doesn't have them rolled on any gear. Also make sure nobody is wearing the toxin gem.
Click to expand...

I swear it is starting to sound like Blizzard wants us to stop playing Diablo3 and move onto some other game that we have not bought yet.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I swear it is starting to sound like Blizzard wants us to stop playing Diablo3 and move onto some other game that we have not bought yet.


I think so, have you seen the schedule off how little time is being devoted to D3 at blizzcon? Hardly any at all


----------



## russ18uk

It's been like that since post-release. Diablo 3 was like a funding appeal at a shareholder meeting: "hey guis we ned $50m to fund 3 games but wil maek you $300m dollers". But in essence the community got sweet FA in return.

It's been a big issue since Greater Rifts have been in place: why are they not the same, open maps with large density as normal Rifts? Why does it always lag? Why do you bring in unavoidable damage? Why? Why? Why?

Blizzard doesn't want us to play Diablo 3 but instead purport that they are actually engaging with the community by "adapting changes to help us". Granted, Blizzard have been reasonably quick to hotfix game-breaking issues as far as exploits go: but they don't fix the disparity issue.

We don't want classes that rotate FOTM like WoW to keep the game _fresh_; we don't want to be eschewed towards Sets that provide gross 2000% weapon damage, but Blizzard seems to think we do. No, I think Blizzard seems to think that the power creep is needed because they can't provide fresh ideas for items.

Trying to get a decent map in GR60 is tiresome: I've spent over 100 tokens trying to get a map that is reasonable to complete. It's impossible when, even with Unity, that Mortar is balanced in a cave map; or Champions with Frozen affix spawn its ground effect over 2 or more screens' worth of map is balanced. Very frustrating.


----------



## Crazy9000

Did some 78+ with zsader last night. To fix the lag, monk needs to drop cyclone strike, or use cold rune sparingly. Then, when it does lag, the barb needs to separate the pack a bit.

If its a big problem on speeds, you're probably just running too high of a level, so stuff isn't dieing fast enough.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> It looks like your CHC is really low compared to where it could be same with CHD you're under 35% CHC and under 450 CHD which is really low for using two weapons so you may want to try to up that too


yea i know im on the lower side of things at the moment. but due to my lack of damage if i swap a few things around i die too quickly. Plus I have been finding everything else other than the items i need to advance.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Office/D3 gaming area just took a hit. Babies furniture came in so now my system is in the closet until I find somewhere to set up.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Did some 78+ with zsader last night. To fix the lag, monk needs to drop cyclone strike, or use cold rune sparingly. Then, when it does lag, the barb needs to separate the pack a bit.
> 
> If its a big problem on speeds, you're probably just running too high of a level, so stuff isn't dieing fast enough.


Saw #1 group in 4 man now using Zsader. Its interesting because I didn't see any other Zsader on the LB for 4 man.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Office/D3 gaming area just took a hit. Babies furniture came in so now my system is in the closet until I find somewhere to set up.


Booooooooooooo


----------



## russ18uk

One SoS moron deleted his twitch account.

Hope all the other botters do the same and quit the game.






GG RedX!


----------



## lemans81

Why?


----------



## russ18uk

Why what? Why should botters be allowed to have a huge advantage? Doesn't matter who you are but botters have gained a huge advantage by not having to farm keys; mats (DBs mainly); have more paragon points than those who do not (especially when you can concentrate your game time on GR, gaining more XP etc).

People who bot ruin leaderboards; ruin the competitive aspect of it for those who do not.


----------



## lemans81

I am just curious and not looking for an argument but what paragon level are you?


----------



## russ18uk

697. http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/ruu-2738/hero/51147091


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like that since post-release. Diablo 3 was like a funding appeal at a shareholder meeting: "hey guis we ned $50m to fund 3 games but wil maek you $300m dollers". But in essence the community got sweet FA in return.
> 
> It's been a big issue since Greater Rifts have been in place: why are they not the same, open maps with large density as normal Rifts? Why does it always lag? Why do you bring in unavoidable damage? Why? Why? Why?
> 
> Blizzard doesn't want us to play Diablo 3 but instead purport that they are actually engaging with the community by "adapting changes to help us". Granted, Blizzard have been reasonably quick to hotfix game-breaking issues as far as exploits go: but they don't fix the disparity issue.
> 
> We don't want classes that rotate FOTM like WoW to keep the game _fresh_; we don't want to be eschewed towards Sets that provide gross 2000% weapon damage, but Blizzard seems to think we do. No, I think Blizzard seems to think that the power creep is needed because they can't provide fresh ideas for items.
> 
> Trying to get a decent map in GR60 is tiresome: I've spent over 100 tokens trying to get a map that is reasonable to complete. It's impossible when, even with Unity, that Mortar is balanced in a cave map; or Champions with Frozen affix spawn its ground effect over 2 or more screens' worth of map is balanced. Very frustrating.


Considering D3 has been a two-time fee, I think most of us have gotten our money's worth and then some. I mean I can understand how other games get more love where people either pay monthly, micro-transactions generate revenue to push the game further, etc. The fact that we do get relatively big updates several times a year is pretty cool. It does suck to have to go FotM, but I suppose it keeps it fresh enough to get us back for more.

As for GR60 or GRxx, if you are having to try that hard to find a perfect GR then you should investigate your build or how others are doing it. I'm sure there are some tweaks here and there that can be done and it will click. E.g. - in S3 I was having a helluva time with barbarian over a certain GR until I tweaked a few things here and there - all of a sudden I got through that plateau and could do GR 5 times higher and more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Saw #1 group in 4 man now using Zsader. Its interesting because I didn't see any other Zsader on the LB for 4 man.


I assume you've seen Crazy's posts as the new hawtness in 4p. I'm assuming the dynamics are being worked out and eventually the LB will show more. Once people understand how to minimize the lag (Crazy has some pointers) it will improve. I might have to go make me one, possibly with he help of the C9k service.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> One SoS moron deleted his twitch account.
> 
> Hope all the other botters do the same and quit the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG RedX!


Okay, that's pretty funny. I like how someone, probably a bud of his, keeps whispering 'DUMBASS' over and over again. hahaha!


----------



## criznit

I think it's time for me to stop playing for a bit lol. I'm making some great progress with school and should graduate this April. So until I get closer to that final date, I will have to stop playing vidja games. I will keep in touch and what-not but no more gaming for a bit.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I think it's time for me to stop playing for a bit lol. I'm making some great progress with school and should graduate this April. So until I get closer to that final date, I will have to stop playing vidja games. I will keep in touch and what-not but no more gaming for a bit.


I have felt the same at times, I graduate at the end of February, but just can't get away from Diablo for some reason. I don't even really know what exactly it is about the game that is so enticing for me, it certainly can't be the award winning story, or balanced play mechanics.
Best of luck to you though, and congrats


----------



## yahu

^I hear ya, and don't know what the pull is either (I'm sure most of us don't). These are questions that ought not be asked!!!









I was hitting a plateau a couple weeks ago but for some reason one thing or another will spur me on. E.g. - I've been multi-boxing like a mofo since late last week. Mostly focusing on my kid's acct.

congrats to both of ya's!!!


----------



## DoomDash

Blast from the past videos I thought I'd share to show some of you new school guys how much different D3 was:

When I first discovered Spin to Win perma Wrath was a thing:



My gear I was selling, which was worth an okay amount back then (look how awful it is):



A Bola DH build MP10 viable (was extremely impressive back then, esp to tank this kind of damage as DH):


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Blast from the past videos I thought I'd share to show some of you new school guys how much different D3 was:
> 
> When I first discovered Spin to Win perma Wrath was a thing:
> 
> 
> 
> My gear I was selling, which was worth an okay amount back then (look how awful it is):
> 
> 
> 
> A Bola DH build MP10 viable (was extremely impressive back then, esp to tank this kind of damage as DH):


All of that is gone now, because only builds that are "fun" in the eyes of the dev team were allowed to exist. CM ET wiz was especially fun, even if arthritis inducing.


----------



## yahu

Bears and 0dog were tops for WD; pets was more viable, as in "the circus is coming to town" but not as strong, especially for vanilla Inferno, MP10, etc.. 0dog and CM weren't nearly as arthritic inducing with good hardware to enable macros.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Bears and 0dog were tops for WD; pets was more viable, as in "the circus is coming to town" but not as strong, especially for vanilla Inferno, MP10, etc.. 0dog and CM weren't nearly as arthritic inducing with good hardware to enable macros.


I actually never used macros. I recently tried Thud until I realized it was basically map hacks and stopped using it.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I actually never used macros. I recently tried Thud until I realized it was basically map hacks and stopped using it.


I've never tried turbo hud but I don't have an issue with those that do. I honestly have just never taken the next step to install/set it up. I do use yolomouse as I constantly lose my cursor in the chaos, so having a bright pink cursor is pretty sweet.

There are super complex macros (go here, click this, take action, etc., etc.) but I use them more along the lines of toggle on/off 1 down --> 1 up --> wait a certain number of milliseconds --> 2 down --> 2 up. Eg. - summon dog --> sacrifice dog (there was some other step but I can't think of it off the top, or I'm confusing CM wiz). so I'd run in and toggle it on then toggle it off when everything was 'sploded.

*edit - another example was the old zdps 'sader as there were 3 skills you'd want to be up as much as possible for buffs/toughness. It's lazy and can certainly be done manually, but why buy the fancy mouse and not utilize its capabilities. there was also that hack that others were using, something about the numlock key I think?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've never tried turbo hud but I don't have an issue with those that do. I honestly have just never taken the next step to install/set it up. I do use yolomouse as I constantly lose my cursor in the chaos, so having a bright pink cursor is pretty sweet.
> 
> There are super complex macros (go here, click this, take action, etc., etc.) but I use them more along the lines of toggle on/off 1 down --> 1 up --> wait a certain number of milliseconds --> 2 down --> 2 up. Eg. - summon dog --> sacrifice dog (there was some other step but I can't think of it off the top, or I'm confusing CM wiz). so I'd run in and toggle it on then toggle it off when everything was 'sploded.


I don't either... without trading and economy, it doesn't affect me. Personally, I have no desire to get top whatever in leaderboards. I just play seasons because it keeps things fresh for me. I just stopped using it, just in case Blizzard decides to ban.


----------



## yahu

^BTW - you're amoeba in-game, right? I went to answer your call for playing a couple times this past weekend but just missed you. I've been multi-boxing with my kid's account so I'm not always looking at my main, and have been late to messages. The weekdays are more sporadic for me as I'm either on at work (so really playing solo so I can pause) or late at night.

I've been meaning to ask the community - any word on whether today's patch addresses some of the lag caused by life on hit and area dmg? Hopefully this stuff gets addressed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^BTW - you're amoeba in-game, right? I went to answer your call for playing a couple times this past weekend but just missed you. I've been multi-boxing with my kid's account so I'm not always looking at my main, and have been late to messages. The weekdays are more sporadic for me as I'm either on at work (so really playing solo so I can pause) or late at night.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask the community - any word on whether today's patch addresses some of the lag caused by life on hit and area dmg? Hopefully this stuff gets addressed.


Yup! I get tired of playing my EP monk sometimes, but my healer monk is not really for solo purposes.







Hopefully we can play a few games later tonight. I am always down for some button mashing.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Did school start again?
Did Fallout 4 release early?

Seems dead this week.


----------



## lemans81

It was down for maintenance so I would assume today will be quiet while everyone's brothers are napping for the first time in months.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Oh yes...I forgot about the downtime.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I was on for awhile, but it was a ghost town


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Did school start again?
> Did Fallout 4 release early?
> 
> Seems dead this week.


Everything seemed pretty normal on my end. Actually have had an easier time getting people then normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I was on for awhile, but it was a ghost town


I almost asked if you wanted to try a few 2p before I went to work, but decided I wouldn't quite have time. I think a GR70 would be pretty easy for anyone with a heal monk who wants to knock one out, should take less then 5 rifts (probably first try pass).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Did school start again?
> Did Fallout 4 release early?
> 
> Seems dead this week.


I always ask for ppl to join, but everyone ignores me so...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Everything seemed pretty normal on my end. Actually have had an easier time getting people then normal.
> I almost asked if you wanted to try a few 2p before I went to work, but decided I wouldn't quite have time. I think a GR70 would be pretty easy for anyone with a heal monk who wants to knock one out, should take less then 5 rifts (probably first try pass).


I'll have more time tomorrow, had to run errands before work today.
But would love to do some higher rifts.
It seems my WD has hit the solo ceiling, unless I can manage to upgrade my gems further, which I need higher levels than what I am capable of.
Stupid catch 22


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I'll have more time tomorrow, had to run errands before work today.
> But would love to do some higher rifts.
> It seems my WD has hit the solo ceiling, unless I can manage to upgrade my gems further, which I need higher levels than what I am capable of.
> Stupid catch 22


What? your solo gems have a little way to go to gem levels all 62







sure it's faster and easier in a group but do-able solo. Solo vs lv 90+ gems is where it hurts (which is why I'm a fan of true solo-only leaderboards).

You still have 6 pieces of gear that could use an upgrade (and are not impossible to find/not going for perfect rolls, just slight changes to greatly improve your performance) ->
-Gloves: Vit instead of AS (more heals, can survive more hits so you can get rid of that unity holding you back)
-Ancient Belt/Bracer
-CC instead of ZC on helm (this benefits all of your damage output)
-Vit instead of AR on shoulder (same reason as gloves, AR is giving you like 0.001% extra resist, Vit will let you tank/survive a little better than that AR)
-Restraint with CC instead of Vit (doesn't matter if not ancient, 6 CC/50 CD or near > ancient without one of them/low rolls here, same on ammy usually)
(-well 7 technically, your Henri's 60% could be better which would help a lot)

swap out Pierce the Veil (I prefer Bad Medicine since it lets me stand in the middle of a giant ball of monsters), Convention of Elements is a huge damage boost (replace unity) but at higher GRift levels you have to know the CoE element rotation by heart and time your skills accordingly especially on the Rift Guardian/Elites you choose to fight.

You're at the GRift level I started to find it hard at as WD, don't give up just yet when the leaderboards are so close!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> What? your solo gems have a little way to go to gem levels all 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure it's faster and easier in a group but do-able solo. Solo vs lv 90+ gems is where it hurts (which is why I'm a fan of true solo-only leaderboards).
> 
> You still have 6 pieces of gear that could use an upgrade (and are not impossible to find/not going for perfect rolls, just slight changes to greatly improve your performance) ->
> -Gloves: Vit instead of AS (more heals, can survive more hits so you can get rid of that unity holding you back)
> -Ancient Belt/Bracer
> -CC instead of ZC on helm (this benefits all of your damage output)
> -Vit instead of AR on shoulder (same reason as gloves, AR is giving you like 0.001% extra resist, Vit will let you tank/survive a little better than that AR)
> -Restraint with CC instead of Vit (doesn't matter if not ancient, 6 CC/50 CD or near > ancient without one of them/low rolls here)
> (-well 7 technically, your Henri's 60% could be better which would help a lot)
> 
> swap out Pierce the Veil (I prefer Bad Medicine since it lets me stand in the middle of a giant ball of monsters), Convention of Elements is a huge damage boost (replace unity) but at higher GRift levels you have to know the CoE element rotation by heart and time your skills accordingly especially on the Rift Guardian/Elites you choose to fight.
> 
> You're at the GRift level I started to find it hard at as WD, don't give up just yet when the leaderboards are so close!


Thanks for the tips. I usually use CoE, but wanted to experiment with unity.
I had cc on the helm, really don't know why I rolled it off.
I'll look into rolling those other pieces, and switching out pierce the veil


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Had some nice runs with PitViper and got some great advice from him. Too bad my EP monk is too pathetic to carry us on GR62.


----------



## yahu

I saw ya'll running...some post about cake? lol

Unfortunately I was off/on all night - working past midnight on some buuulsheeit. I proceeded to pass the fugg out in the easy chair for the 2nd night in a row...







I can't imagine why my neck hurts seeing that I end up slumped over like I was shot by a sniper.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I saw ya'll running...some post about cake? lol
> 
> Unfortunately I was off/on all night - working past midnight on some buuulsheeit. I proceeded to pass the fugg out in the easy chair for the 2nd night in a row...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why my neck hurts seeing that I end up slumped over like I was shot by a sniper.


No one wanted free cake and beer. We were sad.


----------



## yahu

I think that is actually the next big thing after the current "hard cider" craze - cake beer!









When I saw your post it was so far past whenever you had posted it that I didn't even bother to reply. I figured it was a way to get others in.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think that is actually the next big thing after the current "hard cider" craze - cake beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw your post it was so far past whenever you had posted it that I didn't even bother to reply. I figured it was a way to get others in.


How about beer that tastes like cake! So good it must be a lie.







No worries and it was, but no one joined us LOL


----------



## yahu

yeah, that's what I'm saying. Cake beer! meelion dollah idea right there!





















this way you get to eat your cake, and drink it too!

as one that is about to flop "over the hill" I'm liking this idea more and more. can you imagine the horrifying hangovers though? blech!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yeah, that's what I'm saying. Cake beer! meelion dollah idea right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way you get to eat your cake, and drink it too!
> 
> as one that is about to flop "over the hill" I'm liking this idea more and more. can you imagine the horrifying hangovers though? blech!


That's when you drink some overly disgusting, vomit inducing drink to regurgitate excess spirits!


----------



## lemans81

Sainesk, ranger, and I got those two into top ten in clan 3 man.....doesn't sound like much but we did it with 2xfire WD's and a hota barb...grift 61 in under 6 minutes. Sainesk was out of tokens.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's when you drink some overly disgusting, vomit inducing drink to regurgitate excess spirits!


Cake Vodka or Bourbon
if ya drink enuff ya don't get hangovers,and the women don't nag ya,cause they leave ya (if ya aint careful they take all your stuff...) and ya don't have to smell good and ya don't really give a sheet.....and ...What was my point? awww nevermind....gurrrrrgle gurglr gurg...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's when you drink some overly disgusting, vomit inducing drink to regurgitate excess spirits!


aka - that Budweiser (I could just end it right there...) "Clamato" Actually, I just keep drinking to get back in the zone!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sainesk, ranger, and I got those two into top ten in clan 3 man.....doesn't sound like much but we did it with 2xfire WD's and a hota barb...grift 61 in under 6 minutes. *Sainesk was out of tokens.*


GR fishin' bastid!


----------



## lemans81

He had 8 when we started doing speed 50s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Budweiser = Butt Wiper


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> He had 8 when we started doing speed 50s.


after working on getting my kid's account brought up in S4, I've got a bunch. I need to start burning them.


----------



## lemans81

I am building mine back up, sitting around 700, at 1000 its back to speed 50s.


----------



## yahu

^lol - ya holmes.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Budweiser = Butt Wiper


we always called it Butt washer back in the days when we preferred Tequila/salt/lemon till you ran out of two of the three


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yeah, that's what I'm saying. Cake beer! meelion dollah idea right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way you get to eat your cake, and drink it too!
> 
> as one that is about to flop "over the hill" I'm liking this idea more and more. can you imagine the horrifying hangovers though? blech!


I have never had a hangover, I should've though


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Nothing some Jack In The Box taco's can't fix.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> aka - that Budweiser (I could just end it right there...) "Clamato" Actually, I just keep drinking to get back in the zone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GR fishin' bastid!


I've never seen a 60+ half as good as the speed 50s we run. It's like speed 50s zombies and skeletons with sardine can density, shrines and open map, easy boss roll. Going for a record? Caves, no shrines/only bad shrines, 3 monsters on entire floor, dead ends everywhere so run back, Bogart champions with vortex shielding arcane orb frozen, boss with death animation delay with awesome AI that walks to spot bears can't reach.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I've never seen a 60+ half as good as the speed 50s we run. It's like speed 50s zombies and skeletons with sardine can density, shrines and open map, easy boss roll. Going for a record? Caves, no shrines/only bad shrines, 3 monsters on entire floor, dead ends everywhere so run back, Bogart champions with vortex shielding arcane orb frozen, boss with death animation delay with awesome AI that walks to spot bears can't reach.


A lot of that is not realizing how bad maps are because you're flying through the speed run







.

You guys should easily be able to do speed 60's if you got the right group set up though. Mainly zdps barb + heal monk, then two DPS.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I have never had a hangover, I should've though


you...are not trying hard enough.







I've tossed it a couple times, but I think I've only really had one hangover.

On the company's dime in Taiwan the night before we left. Caught the manager down in the bar with a little hussy == drinks are on the clock! I was at the point by the end of the night where I was drinking other people's drinks so we could leave one nightclub and move on to the next. I lost count at 23 cocktails, and I was telling the Asians how to pour White Russians "[ this much Vodka ] [ this much Kahlua ] this mu[ch] cream" At the end of the night I was out of control but made it back to the hotel with enough wherewithal to know I should flop on my side so I didn't choke on vomit. The next day we flew to Japan and I had fugu by the end of the night, and I think I poisoned the fish!

Another time a buddy and I polished off a bottle of Everclear at a party, and while I while I definitely lost hours that night ("what do you mean I karaoked Nirvana???") I wasn't hung over the next day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Nothing some Jack In The Box taco's can't fix.


amen, amen, amen! Or one of them greaseball sannitches they have. I'm also a fan of quesadilla's from taco bell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I've never seen a 60+ half as good as the speed 50s we run. It's like speed 50s zombies and skeletons with sardine can density, shrines and open map, easy boss roll. Going for a record? Caves, no shrines/only bad shrines, 3 monsters on entire floor, dead ends everywhere so run back, Bogart champions with vortex shielding arcane orb frozen, boss with death animation delay with awesome AI that walks to spot bears can't reach.


so true. I'll run a torment rift for keys and get spire with zombies, fatties, and grotesques packed from end to end.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Oh I've tried hard enough, one of my more memorable nights ended up at .32 bac, I guess I just metabolize the stuff really well.
Last night was four loco and spiced rum, strange combo, but it did the job.

Would love to go to Japan though, how was the fugu?


----------



## inedenimadam

Spoiler: Which one for Static Monk, which one for Uliana Monk


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I spent 3 weeks in the Philippines and I can guarantee you they cannot hold their own. The staff at our hotel loved us so much they upgraded us to the master. On our last night their we made it a goal to not have any money left over so we invited the whole staff out with us. I don't remember much but what I do remember is it rained, it flooded the beach, my friend traded his brand new Nike's for some cheap flip flops that broke before we got back to our room. I remember someone falling over a evil wicker chair repeatedly. I ended up DJ'ing at the bar at some point, I'm sure I was good....fun trip.


----------



## Crazy9000

The first amulet is best for both







, assuming rolling lightning to cold when you play U6.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

anyone on n got room for 1 more? EP monk IXcrispyXI#1479


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Oh I've tried hard enough, one of my more memorable nights ended up at .32 bac, I guess I just metabolize the stuff really well.
> Last night was four loco and spiced rum, strange combo, but it did the job.
> 
> Would love to go to Japan though, how was the fugu?


it made my tongue tingle, but that could have very well been the remnants of alcohol. That being what was my most "hung over" I suppose wasn't that bad. I went down for the hotel buffet (@ $35 a person) and I roamed around looking at the greasy bacon







...let's move along to the greasy sausage







...oh god, there's a salad bar, let me get some lettuce or something...till someone slopped ranch on their plate







I ran to the elevator, got to my floor and the cold sweats were hitting, broke through the door and proceeded to vomit chunks of TGI Fridays (honest to god the only time I've eaten there in my life was in Taiwan) on the entry way of this 5-star hotel room, and then more in the shower to the point where it partially clogged.

I left what little money I had (poor bastids as I also made it a point to spend on my money on the last night), got on a shuttle and hopped a flight to Osaka. I didn't really have any other issues, so all said, it wasn't that bad. I'm sure my mug is a dartboard in a janitors closet somewhere.

as poorly as I represented 'murica that night, both Taiwan and Japan were amazing. Japan was expensive as hell, so I was glad I was on someone else's dime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I spent 3 weeks in the Philippines and I can guarantee you they cannot hold their own. The staff at our hotel loved us so much they upgraded us to the master. On our last night their we made it a goal to not have any money left over so we invited the whole staff out with us. I don't remember much but what I do remember is it rained, it flooded the beach, my friend traded his brand new Nike's for some cheap flip flops that broke before we got back to our room. I remember someone falling over a evil wicker chair repeatedly. I ended up DJ'ing at the bar at some point, I'm sure I was good....fun trip.


I've always heard flips can hold their own. I happen to be half flip and half Irish, so I couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've always heard flips can hold their own. I happen to be half flip and half Irish, so I couldn't tell you for sure.


Ya'll ain't got nothin' on us Georgia Boys...

We are the home of moonshine and crystal meth after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The first amulet is best for both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , assuming rolling lightning to cold when you play U6.


That is kind of what I figured, but that 80% is disappointing. That was the 50 we rolled with Download from the other night.


----------



## yahu

sheyoot, you ain't even in the top ten!







honestly though, I think every state has that more rural area that everyone knows as "the meth zone" and somehow everyone seems to live in it or close to it. *raises hand*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sheyoot, you ain't even in the top ten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly though, I think every state has that more rural area that everyone knows as "the meth zone" and somehow everyone seems to live in it or close to it. *raises hand*


Yeah you have your meth pockets, but ... nothing says moonshine like Georgia


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've always heard flips can hold their own. I happen to be half flip and half Irish, so I couldn't tell you for sure.


Maybe they were trying to psyche us Americans out and acting like their drinks were so strong so we would give them more money. Tasted like Kool-Aid.
However, I don't doubt they can hold their own...since I saw 3 generations all drinking together. Daughter must have been 14 tops. Looked even younger.

If you follow boxing at all I traveled there when Ricky Hatton got his ass beat by Pacquiao....everyone called me Ricky Hatton the whole time.


----------



## yahu

^careful or you'll earn yourself a new handle.







Do you happen to be a ginger, like lemans?









now I get what you were saying, and I misread into your previous post. as far as them flips trying to psyche you out to get more moohlah...you gd right we will!









oh yeah - true dat @inedenimadam


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Handle is currently Taco. I'm fine with that.









I knew Lemans didn't have a soul....I always join his games and he just runs past me and doesn't say anything. Whattadik.


----------



## yahu

Most of this is known or obvious, but I meant to post this a couple weeks back (I don't think I saw anyone else post it). I got linked to it from diablofans, and it is good info to have, if anyone wasn't already aware:
http://warpath.eu/progression.html


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Handle is currently Taco. I'm fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew Lemans didn't have a soul....I always join his games and he just runs past me and doesn't say anything. Whattadik.


I am a soulless monster....but you should follow my bro through T10.....he can carry you.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am a soulless monster....but you should follow my bro through T10.....he can carry you.


Hey now...i can run T10 just fine...


----------



## yahu

do you have a "service" running as well, lemans? The other day I jumped in with C9k and literally 1 bar from 70 he got stuck on an elite with poison enchanted and kept back-pedaling. He eventually killed it but the got stuck in town. I need to file a BBB report on that garbage, or maybe write a Yelp review!









Side note - the South Park Yelp episode from this season is really funny. A slow simmer of humor to a great ending.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sheyoot, you ain't even in the top ten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly though, I think every state has that more rural area that everyone knows as "the meth zone" and somehow everyone seems to live in it or close to it. *raises hand*


Same here


----------



## lemans81

Not a service....just forgot. Forgot right now too and hitting bed so it should be running speed 52 grifts right now. It can probably carry one person and still do efficiently.


----------



## Crazy9000

Diablo II bots were so much better, they could play in groups, and you could even message them commands. If there was a D3 bot that good, I'd make one of each character for C9k, and you would be able to message him what char to play to fill the party (I.E heal monk). Oh well, guess we'll have to stick with endless T6 runs. Sure makes power levels easier.

I'm thinking about gear him another character, he probably has like 100k deaths breath to make anything lol. What do you guys think, I'm thinking a U6 monk.


----------



## lemans81

My laptop just bit the dust.......no video output at all. Won't be on D3 as I have nothing else functional right now.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My laptop just bit the dust.......no video output at all. Won't be on D3 as I have nothing else functional right now.


i was feeling a concern when i didnt see you on this morning. do you have a cooler for your laptop? I have been playing on mine and it tends to get pretty hot (since we currently have a guest where my main computer is).

I am guessing no output at all means any VGA or HDMI output from the laptop does not work either?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not a service....just forgot. Forgot right now too and hitting bed so it should be running speed 52 grifts right now. It can probably carry one person and still do efficiently.


I wouldn't mind following your brother with my healer monk, monk needs to level gems


----------



## lemans81

No output at all @staccker, no ports not even like can see the screen with a bright flashlight. I can log in..I know from sound and keyboard changing color.

@slickwilly With my laptops death I have no running pc's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo II bots were so much better, they could play in groups, and you could even message them commands. If there was a D3 bot that good, I'd make one of each character for C9k, and you would be able to message him what char to play to fill the party (I.E heal monk). Oh well, guess we'll have to stick with endless T6 runs. Sure makes power levels easier.
> 
> I'm thinking about gear him another character, he probably has like 100k deaths breath to make anything lol. What do you guys think, I'm thinking a U6 monk.


I vote Angry Chicken


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Same here


I have a whack-load of blackberry bushes in my back yard (probably an acre or more?) that separate us from another neighborhood up the hill. I've always joked about setting fire to them, except god knows what sort of meth labs I'd uncover.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My laptop just bit the dust.......no video output at all. Won't be on D3 as I have nothing else functional right now.


That sucks, man. still under warranty I hope? While I haven't previously been a fan of Alienware I got one as my most recent laptop because a) I have a Dell cc with 0% for 12months and b) I really like Dell's no hassle next day replacement and have used it several times in the past with great success, even when the issue was my fault. So far I haven't had any issues with the Alienware, which is a first for me and mines.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I have a whack-load of blackberry bushes in my back yard (probably an acre or more?) that separate us from another neighborhood up the hill. I've always joked about setting fire to them, except god knows what sort of meth labs I'd uncover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks, man. still under warranty I hope? While I haven't previously been a fan of Alienware I got one as my most recent laptop because a) I have a Dell cc with 0% for 12months and b) I really like Dell's no hassle next day replacement and have used it several times in the past with great success, even when the issue was my fault. So far I haven't had any issues with the Alienware, which is a first for me and mines.


I don't think that there is anything wrong with Alienware, except for their price. Never heard any negative feedback from owners of them, only from people who don't own them, much like the apple bashers.


----------



## yahu

this is the first alienware I or family/friends have owned without issue. coincidentally enough, this is also the first alienware I've owned after Dell snatched them up. I've had two of their laptops, my cousin had a SCSI-enabled desktop, and a co-worker bud had a laptop, all of which were crap, and super expensive. I got my laptops for free through work and ended up giving them away eventually.

This one was a smokin' good price - latest i7, 1080p (didn't opt for 4k cause that seems ridiculous on a 15"), 16GB RAM, big enough SSD with 1TB 7200 for data, 970m which rates pretty well, for $1250. I couldn't find a comparable Dell that would match up, especially at that price. Best Buy had some deal on them and I got Dell to pricematch directly, which allowed me to use my credit. I also got a few hundred bucks back (some deal where you get a credit back, plus Alienware bucks or something), which reminds me, I had better go use.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> this is the first alienware I or family/friends have owned without issue. coincidentally enough, this is also the first alienware I've owned after Dell snatched them up. I've had two of their laptops, my cousin had a SCSI-enabled desktop, and a co-worker bud had a laptop, all of which were crap, and super expensive. I got my laptops for free through work and ended up giving them away eventually.
> 
> This one was a smokin' good price - latest i7, 1080p (didn't opt for 4k cause that seems ridiculous on a 15"), 16GB RAM, big enough SSD with 1TB 7200 for data, 970m which rates pretty well, for $1250. I couldn't find a comparable Dell that would match up, especially at that price. Best Buy had some deal on them and I got Dell to pricematch directly, which allowed me to use my credit. I also got a few hundred bucks back (some deal where you get a credit back, plus Alienware bucks or something), which reminds me, I had better go use.


I would have gone for that deal as well


----------



## yahu

it really was a no-brainer, especially since my previous laptop was ~4 years old and I rely heavily on it when I work remotely. The Microsoft Store was having even better deals (closer to $1k) but apparently Dell.com will only pricematch specific vendors, of which Microsoft Store is not one of them. I waited about a month before the BestBuy deal popped where I could get a pricematch.


----------



## lemans81

My laptop is under warranty, but xoticpc has been slow to respond.

I threw a rig together..it's acting odd....I need to hit bed so let it download updates and games. It's too big to bring into work.


----------



## yahu

squirrel it away in a broom closet somewhere. say its the new hot water heater.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> squirrel it away in a broom closet somewhere. say its the new hot water heater.


Throw some gtx 480s in it and it very well could be


----------



## Crazy9000

C9k is running an a MSI gaming laptop with a 970m. I guess it's working pretty good since that guy uses it 24/7.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Throw some gtx 480s in it and it very well could be


but he wants to be able to *play* D3... hyuk-hyuk...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> My laptop is under warranty, but xoticpc has been slow to respond.
> 
> I threw a rig together..it's acting odd....I need to hit bed so let it download updates and games. It's too big to bring into work.


I had never heard of xoticpc til you mentioned it, so I googled. Love this ad:



They have Lemans figured out!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had never heard of xoticpc til you mentioned it, so I googled. Love this ad:
> 
> 
> 
> They have Lemans figured out!


Obviously with a Business laptop, you have to be more discreet and are stuck to playing infantry. With a gaming laptop, you can bring out the joystick and throttle, and do air support.


----------



## Wezzor

Lol, I feel bad for this Gabynator guy. His life must be depressing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Lol, I feel bad for this Gabynator guy. His life must be depressing.


He does what he wants all day long, doesn't sound very depressing to me.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Obviously with a Business laptop, you have to be more discreet and are stuck to playing infantry. With a gaming laptop, you can bring out the joystick and throttle, and do air support.


That had me laughing pretty good actually


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had never heard of xoticpc til you mentioned it, so I googled. Love this ad:
> 
> ...


I think I've heard of them once before in some OCN forum in a really bad way - such as shipping out a machine with a non-working HSF where the machine would overeat and lockup right after someone received it. Turned out the owner was trying to squeeze too big a HSF into an SFF enclosure...so he *clipped* off those pesky tips of the HSF tower to afford himself some precious millimeters. Those aforementioned tips being the ends of the heatpipes.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Lol, I feel bad for this Gabynator guy. His life must be depressing.


haha, random? any context to go with this? last I heard about Gaby he got dinged for HF exploit, I believe after last season blood shard exploit, so he was perma-banned. I'm assuming he's back in but haven't looked.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I've heard of them once before in some OCN forum in a really bad way - such as shipping out a machine with a non-working HSF where the machine would overeat and lockup right after someone received it. Turned out the owner was trying to squeeze too big a HSF into an SFF enclosure...so he *clipped* off those pesky tips of the HSF tower to afford himself some precious millimeters. Those aforementioned tips being the ends of the heatpipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, random? any context to go with this? last I heard about Gaby he got dinged for HF exploit, I believe after last season blood shard exploit, so he was perma-banned. I'm assuming he's back in but haven't looked.


He got a new account named "unicorn" within a few hours of getting banned.


----------



## yahu

I figured. people pay the guy money, ffs.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> He does what he wants all day long, doesn't sound very depressing to me.


But if he do what he wants, why is he cheating then?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> But if he do what he wants, why is he cheating then?


... because he does what he wants?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> ... because he does what he wants?


lol xd
But seriously, what's his goal with botting? To be first on like a paragon ladder if that now exist?







(I'm new to the game)


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> lol xd
> But seriously, what's his goal with botting? To be first on like a paragon ladder if that now exist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm new to the game)


Botting gets you:

-Extra XP (so Paragon), this is a huge problem - a botting player can often easily have 33-50% or even more damage output just from paragon pumped into Int/Str/Dex (since there is no limit on these) over a legitimate player
-This damage boost allows them to be competitive with much worse gear than a legitimate player
-Some bots collect the legendary drops for you, so you are literally farming items when you are sleeping/afk, now the botter is also finding more/better items than a player who doesn't bot
-Often they also collect Greater Rift keys/DBs which a normal player has to "waste" time collecting, so a botters day is spent equipping his/her new awesome gear and trying to fish for the best Greater Rift while the normal player just "wastes" time collecting things the botter already did overnight.

Basically bots make it impossible for a regular person to compete, sure you may break into the leaderboards but you'll never get anything majorly impressive/near rank 1 if you're not playing what some would say excessive amounts of time each day to keep up with bots (with rare exceptions).


----------



## russ18uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Botting gets you:
> 
> -Extra XP (so Paragon), this is a huge problem - a botting player can often easily have 33-50% or even more damage output just from paragon pumped into Int/Str/Dex (since there is no limit on these) over a legitimate player
> -This damage boost allows them to be competitive with much worse gear than a legitimate player
> -Some bots collect the legendary drops for you, so you are literally farming items when you are sleeping/afk, now the botter is also finding more/better items than a player who doesn't bot
> -Often they also collect Greater Rift keys/DBs which a normal player has to "waste" time collecting, so a botters day is spent equipping his/her new awesome gear and trying to fish for the best Greater Rift while the normal player just "wastes" time collecting things the botter already did overnight.
> 
> Basically bots make it impossible for a regular person to compete, sure you may break into the leaderboards but you'll never get anything majorly impressive/near rank 1 if you're not playing what some would say excessive amounts of time each day to keep up with bots (with rare exceptions).


Yep. Botters are the bottom of the barrel. If it wasn't for the competitive aspect of the game I wouldn't care. I never cared about bots in WoW. But botters are no different than aim botting in FPS games or using wallhacks: you have a competitive advantage that is inhuman and is abhorrent.


----------



## Wezzor

But why does Blizzard just care about WoW botters and not Diablo botters? I mean Diablo botters have a much bigger impact on the game due to the leaderboards?


----------



## The LAN Man

Because people pay for wow monthly and Diablo is a one and done payment


----------



## lemans81

My son chris is running some games...open ones free to all. Speed 45s right now...probably all night if he quits it will be because the hardware of the new pc died.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have said it before and I will say it again: The bots/botters are not the problem, the lack of captivating content is the problem. The bots gets ~50b/h if set up correctly, and running nothing but GRs. That is still only 15-20% of what you get running speed 74s. The bots are not hard to overcome in exp, any player group with a good meta can do much better in a few hours than a bot can do all day. There is only one thing to do in D3: Run GRs. Everything else is so monotonous, boring, and repetitive, that there is hardly any incentive to grind it.

Anybody up for some yellow/blue only/no paragon Lore runs?


----------



## russ18uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have said it before and I will say it again: The bots/botters are not the problem, the lack of captivating content is the problem. The bots gets ~50b/h if set up correctly, and running nothing but GRs. That is still only 15-20% of what you get running speed 74s. The bots are not hard to overcome in exp, any player group with a good meta can do much better in a few hours than a bot can do all day. There is only one thing to do in D3: Run GRs. Everything else is so monotonous, boring, and repetitive, that there is hardly any incentive to grind it.


This is baloney.

Botting allows you to farm GR keys when you are asleep and would not be doing anything. That means you can run speed GRs or use those keys to get onto leaderboards. The knock-on effect is that botters get far ahead of players without playing 24/7.

Why don't people see it as a problem I have no idea.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Botting gets you:
> 
> -Extra XP (so Paragon), this is a huge problem - a botting player can often easily have 33-50% or even more damage output just from paragon pumped into Int/Str/Dex (since there is no limit on these) over a legitimate player
> -This damage boost allows them to be competitive with much worse gear than a legitimate player
> -Some bots collect the legendary drops for you, so you are literally farming items when you are sleeping/afk, now the botter is also finding more/better items than a player who doesn't bot
> -Often they also collect Greater Rift keys/DBs which a normal player has to "waste" time collecting, so a botters day is spent equipping his/her new awesome gear and trying to fish for the best Greater Rift while the normal player just "wastes" time collecting things the botter already did overnight.
> 
> Basically bots make it impossible for a regular person to compete, sure you may break into the leaderboards but you'll never get anything majorly impressive/near rank 1 if you're not playing what some would say excessive amounts of time each day to keep up with bots (with rare exceptions).


None of those are quite accurate, at least for higher players.

What botting gets you is GR keys for speed runs, so you don't have to waste your valuable play time farming mind numbing T10. When your group is speed farming GR 74, the white mobs have more HP then the RG does on T10. Most people play this game to have fun, and having to do 1/5 of your play time on torment just is no fun. That's why probably 90% of people who play 20+ hours a week are botting.

Blizzard could have solved this by adding more torment levels, and having them scale properly. If we could do torment 30 or whatever GR70 would be, and get 10+ keystones from each run... there would be no need for bots.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> This is baloney.
> 
> Botting allows you to farm GR keys when you are asleep and would not be doing anything. That means you can run speed GRs or use those keys to get onto leaderboards. The knock-on effect is that botters get far ahead of players without playing 24/7.
> 
> Why don't people see it as a problem I have no idea.


Botting for keys = not farming for EXP, so the exp argument becomes invalid. I don't know about you, but I can finish tX rifts in 2-3 minutes , and have a stack of 100 in about an hour and some change. One day farming rifts keys can keep a non botter supplied for quite a while. The bot is not some miracle that will run GR70 speeds in exp gear for you. It sounds like you just have an issue with bots in general, which is understandable, but not the stance I have on the issue. I have issue with the content being so grossly boring that someone would rather take the time to write a program than grind. The bots are the sysmptom, not the problem. Are there botters on the leaderboard? Sure! Would they still be there without the bot? Sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Let's just all agree that the staff behind D3 are a bunch of incompetent nincompoops who have no idea what they are doing, whether it is balancing the game, improving QoL without feedback slapping them in their faces forever about it, and incapable of good ideas.


----------



## russ18uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Botting for keys = not farming for EXP


This is false. There is logic:

If you have a BOT farming you GR keys for 6 hours while you sleep, it means you can spend 18 hours using those keys for GR runs, which provide FAR greater XP/hour. If you had to farm your OWN GR keys, you would be using part of those 18 hours you would be in GR to farm them, dropping your XP/hour rate.

How is this so hard to understand? Can I spell it out any more delicately than that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let's just all agree that the staff behind D3 are a bunch of incompetent nincompoops who have no idea what they are doing, whether it is balancing the game, improving QoL without feedback slapping them in their faces forever about it, and incapable of good ideas.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Botting for keys = not farming for EXP
> 
> 
> 
> This is false. There is logic:
> 
> If you have a BOT farming you GR keys for 6 hours while you sleep, it means you can spend 18 hours using those keys for GR runs, which provide FAR greater XP/hour.
Click to expand...

tX=5bn/h
GR74 speeds=300bn/h
you can farm keys for an hour or two and have enough for a few days


----------



## russ18uk

Well, can't argue with stupid.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Well, can't argue with stupid.


Thanks for that valuable comment, your contribution helps keeps this thread classy.

Happy Halloween everybody! I am off to trick or treat with the kids.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for that valuable comment, your contribution helps keeps this thread classy.
> 
> Happy Halloween everybody! I am off to trick or treat with the kids.


Happy Halloween back at ya, lunch time over here, then gonna get ready for trick or treating with my son myself


----------



## lemans81

Kids at Halloween


----------



## JTHMfreak

Thankful he didn't ask to be rainbow dash


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 
> Thankful he didn't ask to be rainbow dash


My kid did the bumblebee thing, too.

A friend of mine was a Rainbow Dash Spartan. He rolled around with a Twilight Sparkle Spartan and a Fluttershy Spartan. It was pretty cool.


----------



## lemans81

So did anyone take me up on my open speed 45's?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So did anyone take me up on my open speed 45's?


Would love to, but have too much to do before work tomorrow


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So did anyone take me up on my open speed 45's?
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to, but have too much to do before work tomorrow
Click to expand...

You are working again?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You are working again?


Yeah, it's a crap job. I'm currently a dishwasher at benihana, supposed to be moving up to the sushi position, then possibly chef, but the other guy who got hired with me as a dishwasher just quit, so I may be stuck there for longer than the 2 more weeks that I was quoted.
But, at the moment money is money, and I do need it, no shortage of hours, and they will give me insurance next year, so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

anyone else at the point that you need upgrades to progress but cant get them/get the items you need but worse stats? (worst thing for me being i dont have many people to play with (55+ grifts)


----------



## yahu

^take up lemans on his speed GR45s.







I'm aboot to get on meself. If there ain't anyone on I might just multi-box with my son's acct.

did the whole Halloween thang with the kids. My tired ol' ass passed the fugg out afterwards. kids went as some monster high skele, a girl version of robin hood (







), and the teen just put on a horse head and probably bag-snatched. the wapce took pix and put them up on facebook, where I'll never see them.









As far as bots, I don't think it really affects anyone, and here is my reasoning. The people that are really into botting are also the people that are playing an immense amount of hours a day. Regardless of them using bots, they would be at or near the top of the leaderboards, certainly much higher than casual players.

Also, if you look at the leaderboards, you will see non-botters sprinkled up in there. Some examples are Doom's man-crush (I'm 99% certain Alkaizer doesn't bot) and also you'll find people close to the top of the WD leaderboards without ancient weapons (well, you did before the cube cause non-ancient DoD is still pretty badass).

Anyhoo - if you don't play enough to compete with the non-casuals then the complaining would change from how much they bot to how much they don't have a life or need to get out. If you play casually, or if you play mostly in single player, the fact of the matter is you won't be able to compete with others that play, mostly in MP, for 4 - 8 or more hours a day. That is their choice and whether they bot or not, 99% of the rest of us won't be able to compete.

One more thing that should be mentioned - anyone complaining about botters having an advantage and then turning around and using something like turbohud can certainly g.t.f.o. their high horse. I don't have any issue with people that use turbohud, but based on what I know from others that have used it, it would certainly give a player an advantage.

*edit - I really dislike how I have to put periods in g.t.f.o., w.t.f, etc.


----------



## lemans81

Its good to be in a place where we can all have differing opinions but still be respectful and kind to one another over our passion(obsession?) of D3.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I got the number 3 spot in the clan without botting, that being said, I couldn't care less if people bot or not.
It doesn't ruin anything for me if I'm the highest or the lowest rank, as I play for fun.
In the digital world people use bots, in the real world people use steroids.
People will always find ways to have an advantage.
Having used a bot for a night the other day, didn't really get me much of an advantage either, all it got me in experience was 8 levels.
And, the people on here who do use bots are always looking for people to run higher rifts with, and help them out in other ways.
I think botting for most just helps in extending the life of the season, as there really isn't much to do except climb those ranks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am always down for 55+ GR myself, but no one ever responds to my calls to play


----------



## lemans81

So Chris will be running grifts at 50 today, not sure he can carry 3 fully unequipped characters but should be able to carry 1-2, and if your half geared that just speed things up. Anyone in the clan is welcome to join....just know that Chris doesn't talk much.....


----------



## SeD669

I need to get back into this. Its been too long. Was so much fun playing with the OCN guys last week. My Barb needs a lot of work lol.


----------



## FlawleZ

Wife and I dressed up and went out for a bit last night. Ran into Darth Vader so had to get a pic. I'm the storm trooper on the right.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Yeah, it's a crap job. I'm currently a dishwasher at benihana, supposed to be moving up to the sushi position, then possibly chef, but the other guy who got hired with me as a dishwasher just quit, so I may be stuck there for longer than the 2 more weeks that I was quoted.
> But, at the moment money is money, and I do need it, no shortage of hours, and they will give me insurance next year, so I guess I can't complain.


Hold on to it and just grind it out. ****...you mindlessly play D3 with me for hours on end...just do the same while at work. Zone out.








Honestly though. I was stuck at a ****ty law office for 6 years before I ended where I am now. When I say stuck you actually get stuck there. It's a law office so they know how to get away and manipulate people. You'll never get a raise but they'll "loan" you money or just help pay for a car repair, a christmas present, etc. Half the people I worked with either borrowed money from them to get a car or they were driving in a car that belonged to the company. I started out doing credit checks and collections and ended up doing the same + property management on around 50 properties, I was their in house IT (I'm not qualified...I just knew how to type and plug in a monitor) and I also implemented a system to go green and not use paper anymore. All while making $12. Keep in mind I was working for the same guy when I was 14 making $5/hr digging ditches and removing fiberglass from warehouses.

I ended up at my current place due to family. Now have a piece of the company, benefits, etc. Love every second of it...except right now...we are so busy we are subbing out around 60% of our work.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Hold on to it and just grind it out. ****...you mindlessly play D3 with me for hours on end...just do the same while at work. Zone out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though. I was stuck at a ****ty law office for 6 years before I ended where I am now. When I say stuck you actually get stuck there. It's a law office so they know how to get away and manipulate people. You'll never get a raise but they'll "loan" you money or just help pay for a car repair, a christmas present, etc. Half the people I worked with either borrowed money from them to get a car or they were driving in a car that belonged to the company. I started out doing credit checks and collections and ended up doing the same + property management on around 50 properties, I was their in house IT (I'm not qualified...I just knew how to type and plug in a monitor) and I also implemented a system to go green and not use paper anymore. All while making $12. Keep in mind I was working for the same guy when I was 14 making $5/hr digging ditches and removing fiberglass from warehouses.
> 
> I ended up at my current place due to family. Now have a piece of the company, benefits, etc. Love every second of it...except right now...we are so busy we are subbing out around 60% of our work.


Crap thing is that it is so back breaking, and done so disorganized that nobody will stay in the position.
Shoot, just before me they lost three people in a week, one of which only lasted two hours.
Yesterday two others got fired, and now it looks like my plans for blizzcon are to go to work instead, when I had cleared those days with my Mgr in advance.
I get that business comes before fun, which is why I took the job in the first place.
But with how they do it there, I think at least one other guy is going to quit this week, from what I've gathered through talking with him.
It really is one of those positions I don't think I will ever get out of while working there.
I'll just have the job do what I need it to do for me for the moment, and then decide.
But, for the hassle I have to put myself through to be able to work there (not knowing how I'm going to get home, or if I'll even be able to get home), and what it pays (minimum), is really not worth it.
But, C'est la Vie.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I remember some bull**** they pulled with me...the power went out at the office so they told my department to take an hour lunch....I came back to my department being called into the managers office. They said we weren't authorized to all take out lunch at the same time so we were all getting written up. I signed it "Donald Duck" and they kept me home for a couple days. I remember it was the week before D3 launched. I was so annoyed. lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I remember some bull**** they pulled with me...the power went out at the office so they told my department to take an hour lunch....I came back to my department being called into the managers office. They said we weren't authorized to all take out lunch at the same time so we were all getting written up. I signed it "Donald Duck" and they kept me home for a couple days. I remember it was the week before D3 launched. I was so annoyed. lol


Lol, I love how when there is nothing that can be done they still find a way to piss and moan


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Crap thing is that it is so back breaking, and done so disorganized that nobody will stay in the position.
> Shoot, just before me they lost three people in a week, one of which only lasted two hours.
> Yesterday two others got fired, and now it looks like my plans for blizzcon are to go to work instead, when I had cleared those days with my Mgr in advance.
> I get that business comes before fun, which is why I took the job in the first place.
> But with how they do it there, I think at least one other guy is going to quit this week, from what I've gathered through talking with him.
> It really is one of those positions I don't think I will ever get out of while working there.
> I'll just have the job do what I need it to do for me for the moment, and then decide.
> But, for the hassle I have to put myself through to be able to work there (not knowing how I'm going to get home, or if I'll even be able to get home), and what it pays (minimum), is really not worth it.
> But, C'est la Vie.


good on you for grinding it out. It'd be nice if the ding-a-lings on the off-ramp with signs reading "single parent in need of help" or something along those lines would buck up and get to work, ffs. I realize life is rough but I have little pity for people like that, especially when you see them there all.the.time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Its good to be in a place where we can all have differing opinions but still be respectful and kind to one another over our passion(obsession?) of D3.


ah man, you killed the fun!







I didn't see all the posts but I did get one of the updates in email over the weekend and was going to mention that I don't think Eden was defending botting but calling it out for what it is - a symptom.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah man, you killed the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see all the posts but I did get one of the updates in email over the weekend and was going to mention that I don't think Eden was defending botting but calling it out for what it is - a symptom.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> good on you for grinding it out. It'd be nice if the ding-a-lings on the off-ramp with signs reading "single parent in need of help" or something along those lines would buck up and get to work, ffs. I realize life is rough but I have little pity for people like that, especially when you see them there all.the.time.
> ah man, you killed the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see all the posts but I did get one of the updates in email over the weekend and was going to mention that I don't think Eden was defending botting but calling it out for what it is - a symptom.


You just gave me a fantastic idea, go recruit homeless and disenfranchIsed people to work as dishwashers. Work gives out free rice, salad, and soup to employees, plus they'd be getting paid.
Then maybe I can move up.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You just gave me a fantastic idea, go recruit homeless and disenfranchIsed people to work as dishwashers. Work gives out free rice, salad, and soup to employees, plus they'd be getting paid.
> Then maybe I can move up.


*snip*


----------



## lemans81

Where did I put my ban hammer.......


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where did I put my ban hammer.......












Hope everyone had a great holiday.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where did I put my ban hammer.......


I think your brother Chris may have borrowed it


----------



## PerfectTekniq

The Furnace?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where did I put my ban hammer.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your brother Chris may have borrowed it
Click to expand...

You know I really do have a son named Chris....wolverine on the page before this one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where did I put my ban hammer.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your brother Chris may have borrowed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I really do have a son named Chris....wolverine on the page before this one.
Click to expand...

Scary costume! My 3 kids were the minions from the new minion movie, and me and the wife were Scarlet and Herb. I would post pictures, but I dont look good in a purple shirt and black wig. I am actively trying to catch up on kid count, haven't been having the best of luck despite immense amounts of energy in attempting, so we got another German Shepherd puppy.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Where did I put my ban hammer.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your brother Chris may have borrowed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know I really do have a son named Chris....wolverine on the page before this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scary costume! My 3 kids were the minions from the new minion movie, and me and the wife were Scarlet and Herb. I would post pictures, but I dont look good in a purple shirt and black wig. I am actively trying to catch up on kid count, haven't been having the best of luck despite immense amounts of energy in attempting, so we got another German Shepherd puppy.
Click to expand...

I thought a couple of weeks ago you told me.....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I thought a couple of weeks ago you told me.....


Yeah, well things change, and...its too much fun trying.


----------



## yahu

lmao - I missed me some action today...and @Eden's house, apparently.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I finally made it for a full "gabynator day". Played Diablo yesterday from when I woke up until I went to sleep, with no breaks lasting longer then 5 mins. Previous times when I've had a full day clear I've "wussed out" and had 1+ hour gaps in gameplay







.


----------



## yahu

^does it have to be known as that?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I finally made it for a full "gabynator day". Played Diablo yesterday from when I woke up until I went to sleep, with no breaks lasting longer then 5 mins. Previous times when I've had a full day clear I've "wussed out" and had 1+ hour gaps in gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've lost a lot of interest as I hit the point where I mostly just need paragon points but need decent high grift runs to achieve. Guess it's time to just go zdps in hopes of getting a group together. Lord knows pub games are a waste of time...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I've lost a lot of interest as I hit the point where I mostly just need paragon points but need decent high grift runs to achieve. Guess it's time to just go zdps in hopes of getting a group together. Lord knows pub games are a waste of time...


Playing the proper meta, or at least some version of it, helps a ton. Mainly the group has to have a heal monk- you really should never be playing without a heal monk in a group.

If you regularly play with the same people, ideally you want

Highest paragon- main DPS
Second highest second- Secondary DPS if using double DPS (EP monk), otherwise, heal monk
Third Highest- Zsader if static, Healer if double DPS
Lowest paragon- zbarb


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Anyone having tips to setup WakeOnLan? I'm not even sure if my boars supports it . I've gone through EZ and Advanced Bios and can't find anything to enable re: power/data packets.


----------



## yahu

what boards? It should be relatively easy to find/setup if supported. It should literally be called out as WakeOnLAN or PowerOnLAN or something to that effect. Did you check in PowerManagement or whatever that screen is called for your BIOS setup?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Playing the proper meta, or at least some version of it, helps a ton. Mainly the group has to have a heal monk- you really should never be playing without a heal monk in a group.
> 
> If you regularly play with the same people, ideally you want
> 
> Highest paragon- main DPS
> Second highest second- Secondary DPS if using double DPS (EP monk), otherwise, heal monk
> Third Highest- Zsader if static, Healer if double DPS
> Lowest paragon- zbarb


Yeah, I'm familiar with the meta, really hasn't changed much except zsader its just finding a decent group that's available.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> what boards? It should be relatively easy to find/setup if supported. It should literally be called out as WakeOnLAN or PowerOnLAN or something to that effect. Did you check in PowerManagement or whatever that screen is called for your BIOS setup?


Asus P8H...I honestly can't remember as I lay in bed. Unless I completely overlooked anything with "power" in the name I saw nothing in the BIOS.


----------



## lemans81

Has anyone run with "Chris" these last few days?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Has anyone run with "Chris" these last few days?


I did last night, Chris helped me level a couple gems from 0 to 40 in less than an hour, then the servers crashed, after the servers came back up I could not rejoin him,later I could but he was AFK, i.e. he was just standing around Bastion's keep and not opening a Grft.

I got on around 3 pm PT


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Playing the proper meta, or at least some version of it, helps a ton. Mainly the group has to have a heal monk- you really should never be playing without a heal monk in a group.
> 
> If you regularly play with the same people, ideally you want
> 
> Highest paragon- main DPS
> Second highest second- Secondary DPS if using double DPS (EP monk), otherwise, heal monk
> Third Highest- Zsader if static, Healer if double DPS
> Lowest paragon- zbarb
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm familiar with the meta, really hasn't changed much except zsader its just finding a decent group that's available.
Click to expand...

You should use the community finder and join 8-10 communities, people will spam for this or that, mostly meta teams or variations, and it is not as hard to find a team. Its always nice to get a full guild game going, but OCN can be empty at times, or have more WD on than good sense would allow, so jumping into a community game is an easy way to find a meta group. NOT PUBS, but community games.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> or have more WD on than good sense would allow,


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Asus P8H...I honestly can't remember as I lay in bed. Unless I completely overlooked anything with "power" in the name I saw nothing in the BIOS.


Sorry - I think it would be in the boot menu, but sometimes buried elsewhere. I looked up p8h and wake on LAN and got the following on Asus' site, so I'd imagine it should be somewhat similar. when you have the specific board model you should be able to get more specific hits with search.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should use the community finder and join 8-10 communities, people will spam for this or that, mostly meta teams or variations, and it is not as hard to find a team. Its always nice to get a full guild game going, but OCN can be empty at times, or have more WD on than good sense would allow, so jumping into a community game is an easy way to find a meta group. NOT PUBS, but community games.


OCN was about as dead as I've seen it last night but Eden is right. Just being on the general WD and Barb communities there are regular pings for one class or another. GR communities will provide even more constant hits.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Sorry - I think it would be in the boot menu, but sometimes buried elsewhere. I looked up p8h and wake on LAN and got the following on Asus' site, so I'd imagine it should be somewhat similar. when you have the specific board model you should be able to get more specific hits with search.


P8H67-M
I've googled and stumbled upon the Asus How-To:
http://support.asus.com/Search/KDetail.aspx?SLanguage=en&no=4CBBB83E-4903-5F8B-130E-258FCE89DD8B&t=2

However, I have no way of making LAN first priority in boot.
Either way I'm now at work so I'll have to mess with it more when I get home.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## yahu

I think I found it - it is under the APM menu on Advanced (or, it should be):


in there you will want to enable Power on by PCI (unless of course you have a PCIE NIC). the owners manual can be found at https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8H67M/HelpDesk_Manual/. Hopefully that does the trick. It sounds like that board will wake up from full shutdown (S5) via LAN.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Thanks! I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> or have more WD on than good sense would allow,
Click to expand...

Nothing against WDs of course. OCN just has an unfortunate ratio of WD:SWK


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nothing against WDs of course. OCN just has an unfortunate ratio of WD:SWK


I always thought barbs were higher in numbers


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I always thought barbs were higher in numbers


saders are the powerhouse and majority in the clan...


----------



## Sainesk

Decided to take solo wiz top (clan) spot too







no one playing wiz this season or what? (seriously, GR 50? I'll get us a 60+/top 1000 spot!)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Decided to take solo wiz top (clan) spot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one playing wiz this season or what? (seriously, GR 50? I'll get us a 60+/top 1000 spot!)


It is too hard trying to gear myself when no one else seems to play wizard, so I am stuck with non-ancient weapon and armor and basically hit a wall. Archon Wizard is also very boring for me to force myself to continue playing my wizard despite loving (well loved, before CM takeaway) that class and maining the class.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Decided to take solo wiz top (clan) spot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one playing wiz this season or what? (seriously, GR 50? I'll get us a 60+/top 1000 spot!)


I gave it a shot earlier in the season. Too fishy for me; the build only works properly in very dense and open maps, and even then you hit the end pylon half the time since you have to skip to density. When you do get the dense open maps though, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Decided to take solo wiz top (clan) spot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one playing wiz this season or what? (seriously, GR 50? I'll get us a 60+/top 1000 spot!)
> 
> 
> 
> It is too hard trying to gear myself when no one else seems to play wizard, so I am stuck with non-ancient weapon and armor and basically hit a wall. Archon Wizard is also very boring for me to force myself to continue playing my wizard despite loving (well loved, before CM takeaway) that class and maining the class.
Click to expand...

Pretty much why I quit doing it too.


----------



## FlawleZ

I always main Wiz and once I saw the changes this patch I refused to even try. Tal Rasha Wizard is better than Archon for DPS output, just not really viable for end game right now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nothing against WDs of course. OCN just has an unfortunate ratio of WD:SWK
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought barbs were higher in numbers
Click to expand...

Hota Barbs and Helltooth Docs, neither of which belong in 4 man meta currently...sad but true. My hota has not seen any action in a month or more.


----------



## lemans81

I think this season has run its course. Time to talk about rapping it up mid December and firing up the next as a day after Christmas present.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hota Barbs and Helltooth Docs, neither of which belong in 4 man meta currently...sad but true. My hota has not seen any action in a month or more.


Gavel For Sale
Never been used, only taken out the box for pictures and re-roll.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think this season has run its course. Time to talk about rapping it up mid December and firing up the next as a day after Christmas present.


They need a minimum one month PTR for the next patch, so it's pretty unlikely the season will end before next year.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am not saying I want a reissuing of the Auction House....but come on blizz...lets do something with this:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They need a minimum one month PTR for the next patch, so it's pretty unlikely the season will end before next year.


IMO they should use Seasons in place of PTR.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO they should use Seasons in place of PTR.


That wouldn't even remotely work







. Have you ever played a PTR?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got my weekend cleared for blizzcon, and reserved my spot for the after party with pc gamer.
This is gonna be one fun weekend


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not saying I want a reissuing of the Auction House....but come on blizz...lets do something with this:


How about you get to glow a color for 1 day per billion gold?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not saying I want a reissuing of the Auction House....but come on blizz...lets do something with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get to glow a color for 1 day per billion gold?
Click to expand...

Sure! If it would improve visibility of other players on screen during GRs, I am all for it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Got my weekend cleared for blizzcon, and reserved my spot for the after party with pc gamer.
> This is gonna be one fun weekend


Nice! I take it your interested in Blizzards other games?

If you walk to the very back corner of Blizzcon, you'll see a janitors closet. If you look closely, you'll notice there's a post-it with "Diablo 3 area" scrawled in sharpie. They make the new intern man it as a sort of hazing ritual.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice! I take it your interested in Blizzards other games?
> 
> If you walk to the very back corner of Blizzcon, you'll see a janitors closet. If you look closely, you'll notice there's a post-it with "Diablo 3 area" scrawled in sharpie. They make the new intern man it as a sort of hazing ritual.


No interest in the other games. Ticket was free. Going to get out of the house, see an old friend for the weekend, and possibly network for jobs after school.
Plus, wouldn't mind seeing linkin park perform.
I can also apparently get tickets for e3


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> No interest in the other games. Ticket was free. Going to get out of the house, see an old friend for the weekend, and possibly network for jobs after school.
> Plus, wouldn't mind seeing linkin park perform.
> I can also apparently get tickets for e3


Definitely worth going if you can get in for free, especially since there's a concert too.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Definitely worth going if you can get in for free, especially since there's a concert too.


Yeah, and a free after party with pc gamer, let's see if the other nerds can keep up with me


----------



## Hawk8808

Has anyone else been having issues with D3 running like complete garbage? I get stutters all the time, nothing is smooth. Everything is on an ssd, I just cant figure out WTH is going on with it, it really makes me not want to play it!! lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with D3 running like complete garbage? I get stutters all the time, nothing is smooth. Everything is on an ssd, I just cant figure out WTH is going on with it, it really makes me not want to play it!! lol


I found it is smoothest for me when I uncap the FPS and run borderless window. But yeah, it runs like poop.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I think this season has run its course. Time to talk about rapping it up mid December and firing up the next as a day after Christmas present.


ha, not likely. one thing about the software industry - unless they're charging hard for CES (with the perq of the AVNs), and in which case they should have their sheeit done by T-day or early December at the latest, they tend to let it slide a bit the month of December. There might be PTR content during December but I'd highly doubt there would be a release by end of the month.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice! I take it your interested in Blizzards other games?
> 
> If you walk to the very back corner of Blizzcon, you'll see a janitors closet. If you look closely, you'll notice there's a post-it with "Diablo 3 area" scrawled in sharpie. They make the new intern man it as a sort of hazing ritual.


lol - while I'm sure it isn't quite that bad, it probably isn't much better.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I found it is smoothest for me when I uncap the FPS and run borderless window. But yeah, it runs like poop.


I guess I've been lucky cause I haven't had any issues other than the occasional hiccup due to server lag or what not. E.g. - cesspools used to be bad regardless of what anyone ran on. if you weren't aware, (the other guy Hawk, not you Eden) D3 is locked to 60fps (I think?) so if you run a super-poo monitor @ 144Hz, etc., you may actually be fighting yourself. There are also issues where you can drop audio quality to make it run better, etc. I'm sure if you look up D3 performance there are a whackload of threads, including this one, but I'm not sure if anyone ever captured all the tweaks and added to the first post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> No interest in the other games. Ticket was free. Going to get out of the house, see an old friend for the weekend, and possibly network for jobs after school.
> Plus, wouldn't mind seeing linkin park perform.
> I can also apparently get tickets for e3


so how are you able to finagle all o' that. I'm not the biggest Linkin' Park fan, but I'd go to a concert for free, along with afterparty fo' sho'!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I found it is smoothest for me when I uncap the FPS and run borderless window. But yeah, it runs like poop.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've been lucky cause I haven't had any issues other than the occasional hiccup due to server lag or what not. E.g. - cesspools used to be bad regardless of what anyone ran on. if you weren't aware, (the other guy Hawk, not you Eden) D3 is locked to 60fps (I think?) so if you run a super-poo monitor @ 144Hz, etc., you may actually be fighting yourself. There are also issues where you can drop audio quality to make it run better, etc. I'm sure if you look up D3 performance there are a whackload of threads, including this one, but I'm not sure if anyone ever captured all the tweaks and added to the first post.
Click to expand...

It could be an SLI issue, or a 4k issue, but when I run fullscreen I get the 59-60 jitters, and it is noticeable. That is why I run borderless with no cap, so it runs solid 60 with no drops. The server lag situation is just ridiculous, and according to some quick research, is just on the NA servers. The Chineese servers are running the same meta and using LoH, AD, Toxin, Pain Enhancer...with zero hiccups. The EU servers also don't suffer from lag. The Chinese are a more lucrative model for Blizzard because of the item shop, and the EU servers are leased. My hardest battle in D3 is server lag, and it is really starting to tick me off.

I hope JT gets up on stage when he is lit like a x-mas tree and shows his backside, while screaming "I got your D3 servers right here!"


----------



## yahu

^careful - Blizz might just take him up on that offer and connect the "trunk" to his "backbone."


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It could be an SLI issue, or a 4k issue, but when I run fullscreen I get the 59-60 jitters, and it is noticeable. That is why I run borderless with no cap, so it runs solid 60 with no drops. The server lag situation is just ridiculous, and according to some quick research, is just on the NA servers. The Chineese servers are running the same meta and using LoH, AD, Toxin, Pain Enhancer...with zero hiccups. The EU servers also don't suffer from lag. The Chinese are a more lucrative model for Blizzard because of the item shop, and the EU servers are leased. My hardest battle in D3 is server lag, and it is really starting to tick me off.
> 
> I hope JT gets up on stage when he is lit like a x-mas tree and shows his backside, while screaming "I got your D3 servers right here!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^careful - Blizz might just take him up on that offer and connect the "trunk" to his "backbone."


Now that is funny.


----------



## Sainesk

Could be ISP too, Bell Canada for example sometimes has unplayable connection to D3. Thread full of people complaining in the D3 tech support forum. Can't wait to switch as soon as another ISP expands cable or dsl to my area.


----------



## yahu

^sweet jesus, you're a Canuck? I might have to fire up my WD again!









I have been playing him...or more importantly, passing the fugg out while sitting in town or in speed 60's. I ran a barb to a lowly 58 (can't seem to get good gear for him) but he's just so...slow compared to WD. It's interesting cause during S3 once I went barb I barely bothered going back to WD cause he was so slow. Now I almost can't stand playing barb cause he's so slow. Thinking about firing up a 'sader cause the Hammerdin build is one of my favorites. I ran a decent sweep build during S3 but that was really slow feeling.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Could be ISP too, Bell Canada for example sometimes has unplayable connection to D3. Thread full of people complaining in the D3 tech support forum. Can't wait to switch as soon as another ISP expands cable or dsl to my area.


Nope. Its not ISP, it is completely server sided and a well known entity for this seasons. It doesnt affect one person at a time, it affects all players in the party at the exact same time, for the exact same duration.

As a pull barb in a Monk/monk/sader/barb team, I cannot use:
AD
LoH
Pain enhancer
Efficacious Toxin
Rend
Ground Stomp<-- this one really chaps my butt, it is such a good skill for grouping mobs into tight little balls.

Any of those left in will result in lag, and probable death


----------



## yahu

^I was wondering why Ground Stomp wasn't used. That is such a sweet skill and what I used to use for GR keys.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The server lag situation is just ridiculous, and according to some quick research, is just on the NA servers. The Chineese servers are running the same meta and using LoH, AD, Toxin, Pain Enhancer...with zero hiccups. The EU servers also don't suffer from lag. The Chinese are a more lucrative model for Blizzard because of the item shop, and the EU servers are leased. My hardest battle in D3 is server lag, and it is really starting to tick me off.
> 
> I hope JT gets up on stage when he is lit like a x-mas tree and shows his backside, while screaming "I got your D3 servers right here!"


EU and USA use the exact same servers, and should have the same amount of lag. Asia realm has the servers run by a third party provider instead of Blizzard, and have less lag- but there must still be some lag, since they aren't going as far as running helltooth in groups.

I don't think Blizzard spins down servers on a daily basis, so you can actually get less or more lag depending on how many people are playing at the moment... pointing to load balancing and not having enough servers to prevent the lag being a large culprit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nope. Its not ISP, it is completely server sided and a well known entity for this seasons. It doesnt affect one person at a time, it affects all players in the party at the exact same time, for the exact same duration.


Yep, it's completely server sided lag. It doesn't matter if you're across the street from the servers with a LAN connection to the datacenter, or are playing from Australia on Dialup. The servers really need a "time dialation" mode like EvE when your pack gets too big... start running the game at 1/4 speed or whatever the server needs to keep up.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ha, not likely. one thing about the software industry - unless they're charging hard for CES (with the perq of the AVNs), and in which case they should have their sheeit done by T-day or early December at the latest, they tend to let it slide a bit the month of December. There might be PTR content during December but I'd highly doubt there would be a release by end of the month.
> lol - while I'm sure it isn't quite that bad, it probably isn't much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I've been lucky cause I haven't had any issues other than the occasional hiccup due to server lag or what not. E.g. - cesspools used to be bad regardless of what anyone ran on. if you weren't aware, (the other guy Hawk, not you Eden) D3 is locked to 60fps (I think?) so if you run a super-poo monitor @ 144Hz, etc., you may actually be fighting yourself. There are also issues where you can drop audio quality to make it run better, etc. I'm sure if you look up D3 performance there are a whackload of threads, including this one, but I'm not sure if anyone ever captured all the tweaks and added to the first post.
> so how are you able to finagle all o' that. I'm not the biggest Linkin' Park fan, but I'd go to a concert for free, along with afterparty fo' sho'!


This girl I know used to work with a lot of people and companies in the industry. She made a post on fb offering blizzcon tix for ex military people (she had a bit of a soft spot/thing for marines).
While I was never in the military I just said screw it and said I'll take one, and it worked. Super excited, never been to blizzcon before, and it'll be nice to get away for the weekend.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It could be an SLI issue, or a 4k issue, but when I run fullscreen I get the 59-60 jitters, and it is noticeable. That is why I run borderless with no cap, so it runs solid 60 with no drops. The server lag situation is just ridiculous, and according to some quick research, is just on the NA servers. The Chineese servers are running the same meta and using LoH, AD, Toxin, Pain Enhancer...with zero hiccups. The EU servers also don't suffer from lag. The Chinese are a more lucrative model for Blizzard because of the item shop, and the EU servers are leased. My hardest battle in D3 is server lag, and it is really starting to tick me off.
> 
> I hope JT gets up on stage when he is lit like a x-mas tree and shows his backside, while screaming "I got your D3 servers right here!"


That is a very real possibility, I wouldn't put it past me to shout out "what the eff is Eden supposed to do with all that gold?" While drunkenly on stage


----------



## Hawk8808

thanks for the responses everyone. I am not running sli nor 4k, just a 27" asus 1080p monitor with 60hz refresh. It seems since the last patch performance has gotten worse, maybe it's just me, but it makes playing very frustrating to say the least lol


----------



## IXcrispyXI

dont worry i have certain maps i can't get into (not sure what they are do to the fact it stays at the loading screen) desolate sands in act 2 is one i cant join have to teleport back to town and alt tab to see my screen again


----------



## slickwilly

When I play with my Clan mates we always make sure to have no points invested in area damage, this helps a lot with lag and it doesn't seem to matter if it is a Hell tooth WD or my SSS/EP Monk, any area damage cause mass lag for everyone in the game.
I remember one of the points that Blizzard made for this seasons patch was they had fixed area damage to make it a viable skill, please define "fixed"


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> EU and USA use the exact same servers, and should have the same amount of lag. Asia realm has the servers run by a third party provider instead of Blizzard, and have less lag- but there must still be some lag, since they aren't going as far as running helltooth in groups.
> 
> I don't think Blizzard spins down servers on a daily basis, so you can actually get less or more lag depending on how many people are playing at the moment... pointing to load balancing and not having enough servers to prevent the lag being a large culprit.
> Yep, it's completely server sided lag. It doesn't matter if you're across the street from the servers with a LAN connection to the datacenter, or are playing from Australia on Dialup. The servers really need a "time dialation" mode like EvE when your pack gets too big... start running the game at 1/4 speed or whatever the server needs to keep up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*
> 
> Has anyone else been having issues with D3 running like complete garbage? I get stutters all the time, nothing is smooth. Everything is on an ssd, I just cant figure out WTH is going on with it, it really makes me not want to play it!! lol


The Koreans do still see lag enough to where they've mentioned in posts they would be running double WD HT but can't because of the lag. It's also odd sometimes it takes 15-20 seconds after you sign in, load D3, and sit in menus. Before your friends/clan all populates. It wasn't always like that. Your friend list used to be instant once the game loads and you arrive in menus.


----------



## staccker

When do we think we can suspect a ban hammer for all the bots that are ruining diablo 3?

Also could the botting have to do something with the server problems?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> When do we think we can suspect a ban hammer for all the bots that are ruining diablo 3?
> 
> Also could the botting have to do something with the server problems?


its processing power per instance that is lacking as far as I can tell. Maybe load balancing is occurring more because of all of the many bots that would otherwise be offline, starving the 4 man instances of much needed Mhz. I think there are many things at play honestly, bots being just a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## iTurn

wait bots? I've been out of the loop PC side, what're they doing just constantly playing leveling?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> wait bots? I've been out of the loop PC side, what're they doing just constantly playing leveling?


pretty much. I dont think they are good for much more than item grind, and slow leveling.


----------



## yahu

^and randomly throwing good sheeit away (at least when I tried). I guess there is some pick list you're supposed to use but I wasn't happy.

My gad - passing out while playing D3 last night cost me at least 2 viewings of the new James Bond last night. I really didn't care and will probably just wait for when it releases for the home or I can find a good D/L at some point. I swear D3 has turned into re-watching kid's shows for me - aka, a great remedy for insomnia (which I don't suffer from). I don't know how many hours I have on my toons but I know I have a helluva lot on my projector.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> wait bots? I've been out of the loop PC side, what're they doing just constantly playing leveling?


It's because Torment X is not rewarding enough to play yourself, so it makes a lot more sense to bot it. Torment X is about GR 45... I'm running GR74-76 speeds when I'm DPS, and ran some speed 80's last night with some higher paragon players. I think winged assassins in GR80 have more HP then the RG on torment X.

If Blizzard banned bots several times a season, then almost nobody would do it. There hasn't been a banwave since the end of season 1 though, and torment X is so useless/boring that it's driving a majority of people who play a lot to bot for the GR keys.


----------



## yahu

someone on the WD forums was throwing a fit about seasons yesterday cause he didn't want to waste time "building it all" again but he was waiting for the Lion fist weapon. he referred to his "perfect setup" a few times so I noticed he was in the high 600's NS, an he had cleared a GR in the low 40's. I let him know he could get up to that paragon level in a relatively casual weekend with a group, so he went on to whine about only if he botted or leeched. I let him know about the changes in 2.3 with shared exp, and he then said "I play D3 solo, just like I played the original and D2." I said something to the effect of "well now that we know that, we'll go ahead and get off your lawn."


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> someone on the WD forums was throwing a fit about seasons yesterday cause he didn't want to waste time "building it all" again but he was waiting for the Lion fist weapon. he referred to his "perfect setup" a few times so I noticed he was in the high 600's NS, an he had cleared a GR in the low 40's. I let him know he could get up to that paragon level in a relatively casual weekend with a group, so he went on to whine about only if he botted or leeched. I let him know about the changes in 2.3 with shared exp, and he then said "I play D3 solo, just like I played the original and D2." I said something to the effect of "well now that we know that, we'll go ahead and get off your lawn."


Lol, solo is fun every once in awhile, like when you are trying out your new equipment to see how far you can get.
But, the playing in a group is how you get there, at least a lot faster.
But th camaraderie of a good group is so much fun


----------



## russ18uk

Well, this is probably what their CPUs and GPUs are being utilised for:




So blame that for the lag.


----------



## FlawleZ

Playing solo is just lonely and less interesting. Only time I'm solo is if I'm trying to push grift personal best, testing something, or there's no one online to run with.


----------



## lemans81

I am still having rig issues so probably down for a few more days.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Playing solo is just lonely and less interesting. Only time I'm solo is if I'm trying to push grift personal best, testing something, or there's no one online to run with.


what are you talking about, solo is so interesti...zzzzzzzzzz...< snort > whut?

Unfortunately I play a lot of solo. It definitely doesn't hold my attention like group play and I'll run well into the next day whenever I can group up with some peeps. I'm not big into looking for groups in some of those communities, and I end up multi-boxing with my kid's acct unfortunately. I should build him a heal monk (currently a xp barb) and see if I can set 2man record in the clan.


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## yahu

^hmmm - interesting!


----------



## Crazy9000

So how is the playtest JT? I hear there's a bunch of melee stuff for DH.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*


Taken with an HTC One?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Play test is full full full, all pre made chars apparently, but gonna try and get in if possible.

Pics were taken with an s6, d3 talk should be happening in ten minutes


----------



## Alex132

Looked like the typical HTC One pink haze


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Looked like the typical HTC One pink haze


Galaxy s6, haze is from mood lighting in the slaughtered calf inn, debating on getting an over priced adult beverage


----------



## JTHMfreak

Talking about "set dungeons", guaranteed sets by end of chapter 4, and empowered rifts, in patch 2.4.
New areas getting added also, eternal woods, and the royal quarters (inside leorics private quarters).
New zone, with 60 New monsters


----------



## JTHMfreak

Over 175 New bounties split between act 3,4, & 5.
A bounty grounds from a red portal, this deals with cursed shrines and clearing them all fast enough, fast spawning champions, and other fun density


----------



## Sainesk

Overwatch Origins/Collector's edition pre-order Diablo wings look awesome... my Vanilla D3 wings may have some competition soon!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Mercy's Wings:



she's basically the medic from Overwatch if anyone cares about the character behind the wings:


----------



## JTHMfreak

Buff stats and slots are getting changes, looks good, simpler.
Monster health reduced in greater rifts for parties of less than four, this way while you are waiting for your group you can still progress higher in greater rifts.
Red gem is going from 41% bonus xp, to 4.1%, but monsters will give more xp.
There will also be bonus multipliers for xp for monsters killed.
Empowered rifts will let you pay gold to enter, and upon completion you get extra roll for your legendary gem.
Gold cost for the rift hours up to 540 mil on top end.
Kanais cube will allow a augment on eauipment for the sacrifice of a legendary gem based on the rank of that gem.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Damage numbers are being shortened, and shown in specific colors for ease of reading, ex: 3405k (shown in white, yellow, orange)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> empowered rifts, in patch 2.4.


Woah what is that?

Just saw this on diablo fans, going to change gameplay for speeds:
Quote:


> A console feature, the Massacre XP multiplier is coming to PC which increases XP gained by a factor of up to 2.5 while you keep up a massacre.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Empowered rifts are where you pay gold to enter, and compete to get an extra bonus roll for legendary gems. See the rest above for why this is cool.
Set dungeon, is built around a specific set, such as blowing as much stuff up a as you can with monk with u6.
The spirit of arachyr set dungeon will involve licking as many enemies as possible.
You win a pennant for a set dungeon, but the dungeon is based completely around the ability of the set.
Matter all 24 set dungeons get some Dragon wings!
So excited for set dungeons, this really brings some New life to the game.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

& THIS IS JT FROM CHANNEL 7 OVERCLOCK.NET...LIVE FROM BLIZZCON...


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> will involve licking as many enemies as possible.


I'm listening......


----------



## JTHMfreak

Season four ends late December,
Season five will be 3 months


----------



## JTHMfreak

New pets


----------



## JTHMfreak

Ooooooooooooooo you can get Andariel wings.
No legendary items exclusive to the season.
Season journey gets you more stash space, up to double!


----------



## JTHMfreak

50 New legendary, 10 revised sets.
Patch 2.4 test next week, Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Season four ends late December,
> Season five will be 3 months


Crunch time, I was planning on trying out solo sader... then if that doesn't work out, I guess go back to lag doctor.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Crunch time, I was planning on trying out solo sader... then if that doesn't work out, I guess go back to lag doctor.


If the feedback is positive, they said they would keep season's length to 3 months in the future


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Overwatch Origins/Collector's edition pre-order Diablo wings look awesome... my Vanilla D3 wings may have some competition soon!
> 
> < snip >


oh damn, those are nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Ooooooooooooooo you can get Andariel wings.
> No legendary items exclusive to the season.
> Season journey gets you more stash space, up to double!


Hello, hello...thanks for the updates JT!!!


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> oh damn, those are nice!
> Hello, hello...thanks for the updates JT!!!


Of course, what kind of clan member would I be if I didn't.
Seriously though, there was a lot of information and I'm looking forward to the changes


----------



## JTHMfreak




----------



## IXcrispyXI

1 lonely d3 player here ixcrispyxi#1479 (americas)


----------



## FlawleZ

Awesome updates JT! Looking forward to the new changes


----------



## JTHMfreak

More updates tomorrow as they come, hopefully I get there in time


----------



## Crazy9000

Well Gabynator beat Alkaizers clear, on his first try.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well Gabynator beat Alkaizers clear, on his first try.


So I am guessing your man crush is Gabynator.....


----------



## The LAN Man

Isn't he like 700p higher than alk was when he did that record


----------



## yahu

is Alkaizer still playing?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Season journey gets you more stash space, up to double!


This one is almost as good as a new expansion announcement to me... finally some breathing room.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Well, this is probably what their CPUs and GPUs are being utilised for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blame that for the lag.


That is gonna be EPIC , I wish they would do a Diablo Movie and get Jennifer Aniston to play Leah, and ole Deckard Cain could be done by Sean Connery....


----------



## PaPaBlista

*WINTER IS COMING!*
I might be able to actually get beyond a Paragon 100.......


----------



## JTHMfreak

Gonna try and hit one of the pcs in the slaughtered calf inn today, wonder what class I should try


----------



## JTHMfreak

Won a razer nabu x just now, or more like the booth babe ensured that I got it


----------



## JTHMfreak

Played demon hunter, it's a timed demo, no access to options, or town.
But was a lot of fun


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Edit: nvm just got what i needed


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 
> Played demon hunter, it's a timed demo, no access to options, or town.
> But was a lot of fun


Yes! I knew holding onto this belt was going to pay off/be fun to try down the road (cannot roll Fan of Knives damage any more):



Just like where I saved a SoJ with Discipline (along with Convention of Elements it may have given Focus and Restraint a run for its money until we got cube). This is another reason why we need that stash space if they're not going to retro-actively change all legendaries (just the set bonuses).


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yes! I knew holding onto this belt was going to pay off/be fun to try down the road (cannot roll Fan of Knives damage any more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like where I saved a SoJ with Discipline (along with Convention of Elements it may have given Focus and Restraint a run for its money until we got cube). This is another reason why we need that stash space if they're not going to retro-actively change all legendaries (just the set bonuses).


I don't remember the name of it, but the toon was wearing a different belt.
Using shadow mantle set.
Bout to play more, had to leave to try my luck at the gigabyte raffle, which was a bust


----------



## JTHMfreak

Played all of the classes, dh and sader seemed the most fun and effective.
It's just weird using different equipment, and not having my own key bindings.
Also weird having an instant build, and starting at para 800 on t8.


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## JTHMfreak

Waiting in line for the after party now


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, I have a huge d3 dilemma now, and don't know what to do.
This incorporates life advice, so serious replies only


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, I have a huge d3 dilemma now, and don't know what to do.
> This incorporates life advice, so serious replies only


Whats your dilemma?


----------



## russ18uk




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, I have a huge d3 dilemma now, and don't know what to do.
> This incorporates life advice, so serious replies only


I suppose curbing the internete sarcasm is doable.


----------



## yahu

was that a drunk post/ninja edit by JT???


----------



## JTHMfreak

Not exactly a drunk post, but I met a very attractive Diablo 3 player, and we kinda hit it off.
Yes, I am married, but looking at divorce.
I have this girls contact info and everything, just wondering what I should do with it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Not exactly a drunk post, but I met a very attractive Diablo 3 player, and we kinda hit it off.
> Yes, I am married, but looking at divorce.
> I have this girls contact info and everything, just wondering what I should do with it.


Seeing that you are in a crappy situation with one woman, don't get yourself involved in another. Be honest with the D3 girl, otherwise whatever you two may get into afterhours may bite you in the boo boo later down the road.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seeing that you are in a crappy situation with one woman, don't get yourself involved in another. Be honest with the D3 girl, otherwise whatever you two may get into afterhours may bite you in the boo boo later down the road.


That's pretty much what I planned on doing. Not even sure if I will contact her at this point, so much on my plate I don't know what to do with it.
Although, it was nice to finally have something in common with someone though.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That's pretty much what I planned on doing. Not even sure if I will contact her at this point, so much on my plate I don't know what to do with it.
> Although, it was nice to finally have something in common with someone though.


Settle what you're going through right now, and when that time comes you'll have this girl's info. Hitting her up a few months or so down the line isn't a big deal. You can be upfront on why it took so long, eventually, and she'd appreciate it if she was interested in you.

For whatever it's worth, the last few girls I dated that were Diablo fans were insane. The ditzy cheerleader type is much more simple.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

An old friend of mine met his wife on WoW. Like 10 years ago. He flew him out to wherever she lived and when he came back she flew out here and stayed with him. She was smoking. Last I heard they were still just playing WoW and banging 24/7.

And I agree with Smokey. Just add your battle tag and play with her once in awhile in the mean time. That way if she's a ****ty paragon level then you know she's a noob and isn't worth your time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> An old friend of mine met his wife on WoW. Like 10 years ago. He flew him out to wherever she lived and when he came back she flew out here and stayed with him. She was smoking. Last I heard they were still just playing WoW and banging 24/7.
> 
> And I agree with Smokey. Just add your battle tag and play with her once in awhile in the mean time. That way if she's a ****ty paragon level then you know she's a noob and isn't worth your time.


I agree, he should definitely battle tag it, repeatedly over the next 24 hours.

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> An old friend of mine met his wife on WoW. Like 10 years ago. He flew him out to wherever she lived and when he came back she flew out here and stayed with him. She was smoking. Last I heard they were still just playing WoW and banging 24/7.
> 
> And I agree with Smokey. Just add your battle tag and play with her once in awhile in the mean time. That way if she's a ****ty paragon level then you know she's a noob and isn't worth your time.


I lolled pretty good on that.
I did tell get how much I could carry get and power level her, probably sounded like an idiot, but she should be used to that since she is a server at a bar.
But, regardless, she gave me her number and email address.
Honestly, even if it just turned into a friendship I would be okay, not really trying to get into the dating scene, especially after 8 years of marriage.
I guess what bugs me the most is not knowing exactly what she is looking to get out of meeting me, meh, oh well.


----------



## DrSmoke

So how about D3 botting? Can we talk about that here? Did any of you get into that?

I haven't played D3 in forever, but I've sort of wanted to screw around with it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> So how about D3 botting? Can we talk about that here? Did any of you get into that?
> 
> I haven't played D3 in forever, but I've sort of wanted to screw around with it.


It's against the ToS of D3, so we couldn't talk about how to bot, but talks about morality of botting, etc would probably be fine.


----------



## yahu

^^^LMAO!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> And I agree with Smokey. Just add your battle tag and play with her once in awhile in the mean time. That way if she's a ****ty paragon level then you know she's a noob and isn't worth your time.


haha, dammit you guys beat me to being serious but adding humor at the same time. I have to say tho, good advice. by all. Plus, not sure where you are or how amicable it might all be but in most states divorce is heavily favored toward the wife, so I wouldn't give her any ammunition of any kind. In fact, I'd probably remove these posts and ask for those that quoted you to edit theirs as well. probably overly-paranoid but I'd err on the side of caution. You could always give her name/number to lemans...cause he needs more drama.


----------



## inedenimadam

I think it is time for another extended break.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think it is time for another extended break.


I think it's time for 4 hours of sleep a night.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i think its time the damn game gives me some decent ancient weapons (the ones i need not everything else)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think it is time for another extended break.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for 4 hours of sleep a night.
Click to expand...

I live in downtown with 3 kids, 2 dogs, a cat, and a wife...4 hours is a good night.

It is just getting harder and harder to pull a party together. All the guys I started the season with have buggered off to do whatever else.

Oh yeah, and FO4 is releasing tomorrow


----------



## RW2112

Yeah, once FO4 releases I'll probably be scarce for a while...


----------



## yahu

@inedenimadam tell us about it! I keed, I keed! I have played so little in groups, not counting multi-boxing of course, this season. Pathetic really. I was actually working on an WD XP build this weekend. Nothing like playing in a good 4p group with dedicated XP players, but better than it has been.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think it's time for 4 hours of sleep a night.


Ran grift 80 @ 12:45 AM with you. Woke up 5:45 AM today. Im Feeling it, not gonna lie. However, I had a lot of fun rising up to the challenge for the 75+ runs. If only I could consistently find a group capable I'd be higher than a measly 800 paragon.


----------



## staccker

what is the usual paragon level you see when running a 4 person 75+ GR?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> what is the usual paragon level you see when running a 4 person 75+ GR?


I'm no expert but I assume 1000+. Eden left the clan to push higher and he mentioned his 4man that got high was all 1000+.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I'm no expert but I assume 1000+. Eden left the clan to push higher and he mentioned his 4man that got high was all 1000+.


If it's speed 75s, your dps class will certainly be over 1000. If you are zdps, you can get away with a lot less paragon.


----------



## yahu

if you're zdps you can get away with much less.







I got a chance to run with Crazy and his A-team all of one night this season - I was at para 6xx with 1 hour on my barb - built him while they waited actually, and we ran 75 4p, and then 78 (I think?) 3p when lemans had to leave. We tried to push an 80 3p but couldn't quite get a good combination of mobs/level/RG, but it was totally doable.

*edit - grats on the 80 btw. I was watching Walking Dead (amongst other Sunday night shows) and didn't see it till you had logged off for the night.


----------



## staccker

cool, thanks for the responses. If I go zdps looks like I could do a few 70+ GRs before the season is over!


----------



## yahu

the trick is finding the groups. There are dedicated GR communities where people ask. One thing to note - some of the high GR pushers are pretty particular in what they are looking for, so I'd suggest doing research on the builds, watch videos/streamers and get some practice in.

I've heard complaints in some communities regarding people expecting high paragon/discriminating if not, but what the paragon shows is that you have experience with some these builds they are looking for.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> what is the usual paragon level you see when running a 4 person 75+ GR?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert but I assume 1000+. Eden left the clan to push higher and he mentioned his 4man that got high was all 1000+.
Click to expand...

I did a 78 with a WD that was in the 600s...but higher paragon does generally mean more gear grinded, practice on toon, and higher damage output. My new clan is petering out rather quickly, and it is hard to find a group there too.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Ghost town again. Hope it's not like this till late Dec when the New season starts.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I did a 78 with a WD that was in the 600s...but higher paragon does generally mean more gear grinded, practice on toon, and higher damage output. My new clan is petering out rather quickly, and it is hard to find a group there too.


Work seaSon's being three months long in the future it should help keeping them going pretty strong from start to finish


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My new clan is petering out rather quickly, and it is hard to find a group there too.


With seaSon's being three months long in the future it should help keeping them going pretty strong from start to finish


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Work seaSon's being three months long in the future it should help keeping them going pretty strong from start to finish


so nice, he say it twice!







I agree - they can't have it too short to make them useless but having them too long with no light at the end of the tunnel makes people lose interest a few months in.

*edit - For S5 I might try to make it a point to join external GR communities or join more public games at night, which I currently don't do at all. I suppose I should start doing that while waiting out S4.







During the day it will likely be like I'm in my mom's basement...all solo all the time


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm taking this Friday off and plan a day or two next week so I'm cramming the rest of the week. JT, I saw you on but when I hopped on you just logged off. lol.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I'm taking this Friday off and plan a day or two next week so I'm cramming the rest of the week. JT, I saw you on but when I hopped on you just logged off. lol.


I'm gonna hop back on in a minute, my son is being frustrating at the moment.
I logged out to claim my digital goodies from the convention


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> what is the usual paragon level you see when running a 4 person 75+ GR?


If we're talking speeds, I don't think I would invite a static monk under 1200. You want even the bad rifts to pass.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So I've been going back and forth with Time Warner to get new internet in my office building. We work in an industrialized part of LA County and originally had Earthlink, which is horrible. Since no one wants to run a line to the actual building we are actually on a wireless connection with Earthlink. Our max speeds that I've ever seen are 1.5 up/.5 down. I contacted TWC earlier this year and they promised this and that this and that. We signed an agreement with them for I think 15/5 for $200/month. Catch is in order for them to do the first step I had to get our domain released from Earthlink so TWC could even start the process. It took 2 weeks to get Earthlink to release our domain and I bought it for 2 years @ $250 or something like that. Supposedly, TWC has gone through the right of entry phase, they spent 6 months getting permits through the city, and the "construction" has been stalled for 2 months. They've sent numerous techs out here to assess the building, take pictures, make core markings up and down my warehouse, and not once did anyone say "This could be a problem." Hell, one tech even had some type of seismograph instrument that allowed him to follow the piping from my electrical/data wires all the way to the curb and he commented "good thing it's a straight shot."

Construction was supposed to finish on Friday 11/6 so I sent a follow up email to our project coordinator. I get an email from my account rep saying they greatly underestimated the cost of construction and will require $700/month on top of the $200 we originally agreed on.

Classic bait and switch right?


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So I've been going back and forth with Time Warner to get new internet in my office building. We work in an industrialized part of LA County and originally had Earthlink, which is horrible. Since no one wants to run a line to the actual building we are actually on a wireless connection with Earthlink. Our max speeds that I've ever seen are 1.5 up/.5 down. I contacted TWC earlier this year and they promised this and that this and that. We signed an agreement with them for I think 15/5 for $200/month. Catch is in order for them to do the first step I had to get our domain released from Earthlink so TWC could even start the process. It took 2 weeks to get Earthlink to release our domain and I bought it for 2 years @ $250 or something like that. Supposedly, TWC has gone through the right of entry phase, they spent 6 months getting permits through the city, and the "construction" has been stalled for 2 months. They've sent numerous techs out here to assess the building, take pictures, make core markings up and down my warehouse, and not once did anyone say "This could be a problem." Hell, one tech even had some type of seismograph instrument that allowed him to follow the piping from my electrical/data wires all the way to the curb and he commented "good thing it's a straight shot."
> 
> Construction was supposed to finish on Friday 11/6 so I sent a follow up email to our project coordinator. I get an email from my account rep saying they greatly underestimated the cost of construction and will require $700/month on top of the $200 we originally agreed on.
> 
> Classic bait and switch right?


Maybe see if you can get an estimate done by a 3rd party to the specs of TWC (like a peer review) and then you have a comparable cost to see if there 700$/month premium for nothing. what is the length of time the additional 700$/month will be applied to your account?


----------



## FlawleZ

Has Time Warner not upgraded their infrastructure in LA? Here in San Antonio you can get 200 down 20 up for $50 a month with Time Warner. I pay $60 for 400 down and 30 up with Grande.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Has Time Warner not upgraded their infrastructure in LA? Here in San Antonio you can get 200 down 20 up for $50 a month with Time Warner. I pay $60 for 400 down and 30 up with Grande.


That's only if the line runs by your building







. They make you pay the construction costs if you want them to extend the service out to a location that doesn't have it.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

My only issue is the fact they told me no extra cost, no problem, we can do it, etc etc etc. Almost a year of wasted time.


----------



## staccker

I was looking at the leaderboards and I thought it would be fun to get on the leader board before the end of the season. When you are running PR GRs as a sader is there a particular strategy that I should follow. Like only blue and yellow mobs or full clear?


----------



## snaf2k

haven't played since last year







if anyone interested to get rushed (fast leveled) my D3 is snaf2k#1885


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I was looking at the leaderboards and I thought it would be fun to get on the leader board before the end of the season. When you are running PR GRs as a sader is there a particular strategy that I should follow. Like only blue and yellow mobs or full clear?


Keep the pack big, preferably the size of your hammer radius. Move forward while hammering if things start getting too small. I almost never stop hammering, since you need to to proc the obsidian ring. Generally I try to stand in the middle of the pack if akarats is up, and I falling sword to the side if it goes down.

I only made my DPS sader yesterday, but I ran rifts up until I passed a 65, so I think that's the general idea at least.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I was looking at the leaderboards and I thought it would be fun to get on the leader board before the end of the season. When you are running PR GRs as a sader is there a particular strategy that I should follow. Like only blue and yellow mobs or full clear?


What Crazy said. Also Quinn has a good video of grift strategy as Hammerdin Sader and breaks down the "stutter step" which is essential in constantly moving while also constantly applying your dps.


----------



## Cybertox

Is there a release date for 2.4?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is there a release date for 2.4?


No.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No.


Ok.

Judging by what I have read about it, its gonna be a rather cool patch. Aesthetic variations of sets is what I am looking forward to the most.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Keep the pack big, preferably the size of your hammer radius. Move forward while hammering if things start getting too small. I almost never stop hammering, since you need to to proc the obsidian ring. Generally I try to stand in the middle of the pack if akarats is up, and I falling sword to the side if it goes down.
> 
> I only made my DPS sader yesterday, but I ran rifts up until I passed a 65, so I think that's the general idea at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What Crazy said. Also Quinn has a good video of grift strategy as Hammerdin Sader and breaks down the "stutter step" which is essential in constantly moving while also constantly applying your dps.


Cool thanks for the information. I will give that guy a search to see how he does the stutter. + Rep


----------



## snaf2k

Hammerdin (hmm looks interesting - it's new to me since I stopped playing at 2.2 back then was only Shotgun sader): http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/crusader-holy-hammerdin-build-with-blessed-hammer-and-seeker-of-the-light-patch-2-3






This was the beast earlier - Shotgun sader (akkhan set+Fate of Fell):





In speed runs you run fast and only kill mobs of champions (special monsters extra powerful) and skip the rest because only champs drops good stuff and give good exp.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Judging by what I have read about it, its gonna be a rather cool patch. Aesthetic variations of sets is what I am looking forward to the most.


I just sat down to play after almost a year and all sets still look different aesthetically - what are you talking about? every build looks different depending on items.. aesthetically


----------



## yahu

I've got a 'sader built and might get another built specific for zdps. I haven't run him solo but I have all the gear, some of which is ancient (more than my barb actually even though my 'sader has no play time; I can't get ancient drops for my barb for some reason). I'll have to maybe re-forge my flail, but I'll give it a go sometime in the next week or so.

I've spent the last few days testing different variants of gems/skills to see which works most efficient for solo exp. I haven't had the time/energy to run multi-box the last couple days for the boost to exp but I might add that back in tonight.

Prior to testing I spent a couple hours on Sunday cleaning up my NS crap. I now have 5 character slots as I was clearly holding on to too much garbage.







I now have one WD with room to grow (I need to dump HT gear on him still as I previously never kept HT), one barb that also holds 'sader gear, and an old DH that also holds monk gear. I don't have much leftover Wizard gear as I really haven't been interested (personally) since after CM was killed. At this point I'm really only holding on to ancient gear, with only a few exceptions (well rolled WH, perfect rolled gloves, etc.).

BTW - anyone ever have an issue launching Battle.net app? My home desktop/laptop don't have an issue as often but my work desktop has issues even after a fresh boot where the app immediately goes to Not Responding and I have to kill it from Task Manager. Usually after a couple times doing that it will eventually work, but sometimes it is an extremely long loop. I almost think it might be time for a reinstall.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> I just sat down to play after almost a year and all sets still look different aesthetically - what are you talking about? every build looks different depending on items.. aesthetically


Read the patch notes...


----------



## yahu

@snaf2k tox is referring to the next major patch "2.4" that is supposed to hit PTR soon. check out www.diablofans.com as they have a rundown of the changes. I personally haven't read enough to know what he's referring to specifically but I know there are going to be updates to sets, set specific dungeons, etc.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is there a release date for 2.4?


At blizzcon they said testing would start "next week weds/thurs", so that should be this week. This season won't end until late dec they were saying though.
The new changes are interesting, did not get to test all of them out though, as the demo was limited by time, and to the new area. New monsters though, and new life to some old sets. If you go back to friday (on here) you can read about everything I was posting about what they talked about.


----------



## staccker

All sader party for top GRs? who is in???


----------



## PerfectTekniq

While everyone is on the FO4 hype I opted to pick up Age of Empires II for $4....Hell yes.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> While everyone is on the FO4 hype I opted to pick up Age of Empires II for $4....Hell yes.


Heroes of the storm will keep me busy enough


----------



## slickwilly

Diablo has become a ghost town, again, used to see over 300 parties in T10 pubs, now it is down to as low as 100, none of the my clan is actually playing anymore, waiting on Beth to patch the bugs out of FO4 and I will let the wife buy it for me for Christmas
(I am not an easy person to buy gifts for) so it is back to modding and playing Skyrim with a little World of tanks thrown in.


----------



## yahu

I saw lemans half pop-on last night but I was literally closing up shop (later than I should have been). He was shown as away and only in b.net (not in game) so I killed it, lest I stay up even later.


----------



## Crazy9000

Got really close to passing a 68 on sader this morning. Got to 90%, and looking like I'd have just enough time... then awful last floor







. I'm sure I'll get it by the end of the weekend.


----------



## RW2112

Last two night I started into D3 and before I started a rift I just turned it back off. I am just so burned out right now on playing. Did just get FO4 today so think I will take a break and be playing that for a bit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Last two night I started into D3 and before I started a rift I just turned it back off. I am just so burned out right now on playing. Did just get FO4 today so think I will take a break and be playing that for a bit.


FO4 is turning into a great distraction from D3, I haven't run a rift in a couple days either. Might be time to hang it up til season 5.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am burned out a bit too. FO4 is proving a great distraction.
> FO4 is turning into a great distraction from D3, I haven't run a rift in a couple days either. Might be time to hang it up til season 5.


I'm pretty much thinking so, when the season ends it will have been going on for four months.
I'm so glad that they announced season five will be three months long, and if the feedback on that length is positive, so will the seasons in the future.


----------



## Crazy9000

Have you guys who are thinking about quitting for the season tried one last solo push yet?

I think you might be surprised at what you can do if you commit 2+ hours. Pick a rift level that you struggle to keep up with the timer on, and just leave the rift until something really nice comes and lets you fly ahead of time. I could see most of the regular posters here being able to get a top 100 spot on solo.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have you guys who are thinking about quitting for the season tried one last solo push yet?
> 
> I think you might be surprised at what you can do if you commit 2+ hours. Pick a rift level that you struggle to keep up with the timer on, and just leave the rift until something really nice comes and lets you fly ahead of time. I could see most of the regular posters here being able to get a top 100 spot on solo.


I'll still play when I have time, unfortunately my work schedule makes that rather hard to do


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have you guys who are thinking about quitting for the season tried one last solo push yet?
> 
> I think you might be surprised at what you can do if you commit 2+ hours. Pick a rift level that you struggle to keep up with the timer on, and just leave the rift until something really nice comes and lets you fly ahead of time. I could see most of the regular posters here being able to get a top 100 spot on solo.


I am trying to get on the top 1000....I need more cooldown reduction.


----------



## Sainesk

Hrrm Best Buy Canada has RoS CE listed for $35, might pick one up for the art book/mousepad (wonder if it's a pricing error). ROFL they also have a 30% off video games clearance so RoS CE for $24.46 CAD (make sure to add a pen or something for 54 cents to qualify for free shipping). Wow...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Hrrm Best Buy Canada has RoS CE listed for $35, might pick one up for the art book/mousepad (wonder if it's a pricing error). ROFL they also have a 30% off video games clearance so RoS CE for $24.46 CAD (make sure to add a pen or something for 54 cents to qualify for free shipping). Wow...


I remember when there was a great sale at toys r us, d3, sc2, an bf4 were all $10. There was a guy here on ocn taking orders for everyone, and that's how I got my initial copy


----------



## yahu

^nice - pricing error or not - go with it if you want the CE version and if the order goes through you should be gtg.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> FO4 is turning into a great distraction from D3, I haven't run a rift in a couple days either. Might be time to hang it up til season 5.


I haven't been able to stop playing FO4, lol. Already hit level 12, found 3 suits of power armor and have joined the Brotherhood of Steel. Also got a kickbutt Laser rifle from the Brotherhood paladin...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Got really close to passing a 68 on sader this morning. Got to 90%, and looking like I'd have just enough time... then awful last floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm sure I'll get it by the end of the weekend.


I saw the 71 clear on Sader as #1. Then you see he's paragon 2100 something. Think he's 500 paragon levels above #2.

I'd like to try for LB solo on Monk but my Uliana is going to peak around mid 60s without snapshotting and I struggle with survivability on my Static setup.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice - pricing error or not - go with it if you want the CE version and if the order goes through you should be gtg.


Yeah, to think I payed the $20 upgrade pretty much just for the 3 additional character slots in RoS way back and now for $5 more I got a CE (CE cost me less than digital deluxe total cost of $60







).


----------



## yahu

Well $20 isn't bad as wasn't it $30 or $40 retail? I didn't pay any more than $20 for any of the 3 copies I have (mine, my kid's, and a spare that I got for friends that want to play).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I saw the 71 clear on Sader as #1. Then you see he's paragon 2100 something. Think he's 500 paragon levels above #2.
> 
> I'd like to try for LB solo on Monk but my Uliana is going to peak around mid 60s without snapshotting and I struggle with survivability on my Static setup.


I would just stick with static. If you link your static build I might be able to give some pointers on increasing toughness.


----------



## The LAN Man

2h xbow with cluster arrow cost reduction and +cluster arrow damage? Yes please


----------



## russ18uk

Firebirds is back in business so far on the PTR. Only LoN is competitive right now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Got my 68 clear, feeling pretty good about sader. I didn't have a conduit, so I could definitely do a 70. I wonder if that will be good enough for end of season, or if I'll have to get a significant gear improvement.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> 2h xbow with cluster arrow cost reduction and +cluster arrow damage? Yes please


Sentries here we come!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just reviewed the PTR notes and it sounds like they are killing healing monks.


----------



## The LAN Man

And they buffed m6 damage too so we'll see how this goes


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> And they buffed m6 damage too so we'll see how this goes


Team DH?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would just stick with static. If you link your static build I might be able to give some pointers on increasing toughness.


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlawleZ-1220/hero/67445179

I know I'm only Paragon 815, but what kind grifts should I expect my gear to be capable of for solo? Group?


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Team DH?


Team DH all day. Barb has been fun but I miss my DH


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Team DH?
> 
> 
> 
> Team DH all day. Barb has been fun but I miss my DH
Click to expand...

Yeah who were they to take away DH love for a whole season....bring it back.

So I build my older two kids a rig and they are enjoying it....but my younger two want one as well now...I found an old TT lanbox(Syrillians for anyone who has been here long enough), and a matx board but teh onboard gpu is dead so I am using a fx5500 gpu..lol, its a pci graphics card. I have linux installed but I just can't get it to boot in, not sure whats up(might be the 80gb hdd, or 512 ram...) but it does the live cd just fine but after install when I boot in I get all kinds of screen tearing and overlap of images, no versed enough in linux mint to know what to do(and have been too busy to care).

But my 3 year old wants one......yeah no need but I think I should buy a yardsale case and just paint it neon pink and buy this http://www.amazon.com/XKTTSUEERCRR-Flexible-Waterproof-Lighting-Connector/dp/B00MWKZWI6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1447444310&sr=8-4&keywords=pink+leds Once it lights up she won't care anymore that it isn't hooked to anything. I could buy a $1 set of Frozen stickers to really top it off.....I could also probably just get this exact rig as its what Yahu/twinkle plays d3 on right now.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah who were they to take away DH love for a whole season....bring it back.
> 
> So I build my older two kids a rig and they are enjoying it....but my younger two want one as well now...I found an old TT lanbox(Syrillians for anyone who has been here long enough), and a matx board but teh onboard gpu is dead so I am using a fx5500 gpu..lol, its a pci graphics card. I have linux installed but I just can't get it to boot in, not sure whats up(might be the 80gb hdd, or 512 ram...) but it does the live cd just fine but after install when I boot in I get all kinds of screen tearing and overlap of images, no versed enough in linux mint to know what to do(and have been too busy to care).
> 
> But my 3 year old wants one......yeah no need but I think I should buy a yardsale case and just paint it neon pink and buy this http://www.amazon.com/XKTTSUEERCRR-Flexible-Waterproof-Lighting-Connector/dp/B00MWKZWI6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1447444310&sr=8-4&keywords=pink+leds Once it lights up she won't care anymore that it isn't hooked to anything. I could buy a $1 set of Frozen stickers to really top it off.....I could also probably just get this exact rig as its what Yahu/twinkle plays d3 on right now.


Syrillian ?

I struggle to keep my wife's interest on PC games, it's surprising to hear the younger generation is so interested.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah who were they to take away DH love for a whole season....bring it back.
> 
> So I build my older two kids a rig and they are enjoying it....but my younger two want one as well now...I found an old TT lanbox(Syrillians for anyone who has been here long enough), and a matx board but teh onboard gpu is dead so I am using a fx5500 gpu..lol, its a pci graphics card. I have linux installed but I just can't get it to boot in, not sure whats up(might be the 80gb hdd, or 512 ram...) but it does the live cd just fine but after install when I boot in I get all kinds of screen tearing and overlap of images, no versed enough in linux mint to know what to do(and have been too busy to care).
> 
> But my 3 year old wants one......yeah no need but I think I should buy a yardsale case and just paint it neon pink and buy this http://www.amazon.com/XKTTSUEERCRR-Flexible-Waterproof-Lighting-Connector/dp/B00MWKZWI6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1447444310&sr=8-4&keywords=pink+leds Once it lights up she won't care anymore that it isn't hooked to anything. I could buy a $1 set of Frozen stickers to really top it off.....I could also probably just get this exact rig as its what Yahu/twinkle plays d3 on right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Syrillian ?
> 
> I struggle to keep my wife's interest on PC games, it's surprising to hear the younger generation is so interested.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/284604/completed-vf1000-liquid-cooled-lan-box/0_40#post_3275409 <--the water cooling was all gone before I saw his for sale thread, but I have the case....I wish I had the funds to do something custom to it...but never do.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlawleZ-1220/hero/67445179
> 
> I know I'm only Paragon 815, but what kind grifts should I expect my gear to be capable of for solo? Group?


For solo you need life on hit on both weapons, and the fist of fury rune instead of assimilation. You could put diamonds in armor too.

For groups you can keep assimilation, but on fists you want to keep the 10% damage. You need one more piece of gear with at least 6% attack speed, and furnace in the cube though. That's going to have to either be a different pair of gloves, or a witching hour belt. For speeds you would roll the vit on helm to socket so you could put ruby in.

I would guess you'd be in the 68-70 range for both speeds and solo.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Team DH?


You know it


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Got my 68 clear, feeling pretty good about sader. I didn't have a conduit, so I could definitely do a 70. I wonder if that will be good enough for end of season, or if I'll have to get a significant gear improvement.


nice man! I like how you casually got up there in a couple days.

what is your setup?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> nice man! I like how you casually got up there in a couple days.
> 
> what is your setup?


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/69395799

It's showing the wrong weapon in the cube for some reason, but everything else is accurate. Cube should be The Furnace, I just tried that hammer once to see how it did (awful). Looks like I forgot to try for a better blessed hammer roll on my shield... will get that to 14% or get a better shield before trying for 70... or maybe try life per wrath if I get owned.

You can also see anyone on the leaderboards setup, at the time of clear, by right clicking on their clear on leaderboard, and going "view hero details". The really awesome thing is that it works for past seasons too, except for pre-patch season 1 clears (barbs mostly).


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/69395799
> 
> It's showing the wrong weapon in the cube for some reason, but everything else is accurate. Cube should be The Furnace, I just tried that hammer once to see how it did (awful). Looks like I forgot to try for a better blessed hammer roll on my shield... will get that to 14% or get a better shield before trying for 70... or maybe try life per wrath if I get owned.
> 
> You can also see anyone on the leaderboards setup, at the time of clear, by right clicking on their clear on leaderboard, and going "view hero details". The really awesome thing is that it works for past seasons too, except for pre-patch season 1 clears (barbs mostly).


I do check the LBs every once and awhile. how is divine fortress working out for you instead of using indestructible?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I do check the LBs every once and awhile. how is divine fortress working out for you instead of using indestructible?


I died once on my clear, on the rift guardian. Akarats popped off right at the wrong time. Honestly though, I'm just using that hellfire because the other stats are really good, and the passive is "good enough" to me. I think you really want indestructible, or vigilant.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> And they buffed m6 damage too so we'll see how this goes


I couldn't see out of my left eye earlier today...then I realized it was D/L's boner blocking my view...literally cack blocked.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah who were they to take away DH love for a whole season....bring it back.
> 
> So I build my older two kids a rig and they are enjoying it....but my younger two want one as well now...I found an old TT lanbox(Syrillians for anyone who has been here long enough), and a matx board but teh onboard gpu is dead so I am using a fx5500 gpu..lol, its a pci graphics card. I have linux installed but I just can't get it to boot in, not sure whats up(might be the 80gb hdd, or 512 ram...) but it does the live cd just fine but after install when I boot in I get all kinds of screen tearing and overlap of images, no versed enough in linux mint to know what to do(and have been too busy to care).
> 
> But my 3 year old wants one......yeah no need but I think I should buy a yardsale case and just paint it neon pink and buy this http://www.amazon.com/XKTTSUEERCRR-Flexible-Waterproof-Lighting-Connector/dp/B00MWKZWI6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1447444310&sr=8-4&keywords=pink+leds Once it lights up she won't care anymore that it isn't hooked to anything. I could buy a $1 set of Frozen stickers to really top it off.....I could also probably just get this exact rig as its what Yahu/twinkle plays d3 on right now.


I thought I already shipped that one to you? My bad!







I think you are putting too much into ensuring your 3 year old has a computer, but I do like your train of thought, and it likely would work. Hilarious how entitled your 3 year old already feels btw. When my older two get something and the youngest wants the same thing (which is always the case) I just tell her she's not old enough yet.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> nice man! I like how you casually got up there in a couple days.
> 
> what is your setup?


BWAH HA HA HA! there ain't nuthin' casual about Crazy! He probably has the same amount of experience earned this season as the entire OCN clan combined!


----------



## lemans81

I tried that argument but she claims she is "a big girl"...and then she puts these sad little eyes on and I pretty much melt for that little girl.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I couldn't see out of my left eye earlier today...then I realized it was D/L's boner blocking my view...literally blocked.


I can't help it. I loved that class


----------



## IXcrispyXI

lemans i want a new computer too pls


----------



## JTHMfreak

So much going on in this thread right now, I feel left out and lonely.
Anyway, I know how you feel Lemans, my son took over my wife's old white 360, and fore some time it worked, but now has the rrod, and it puts him into such a tizzy if he turns it on and sees it like that. I managed to fix it for a weekend with the towel method. But, now he just says, and in the cutest way possible "kill the red daddy".
It's also questionably cute the way he has imitated Geralt from when he she's on my lap when I would play that.
I do wish he were old enough to pay d3 with me though, he loves watching that one, so much that he has a preference of the rift I enter.
His favorite seems to be "yellow", sometimes I get scolded for doing a "purple" rift. Although, I suppose I should have been doing more regular rifts to get my mats, damn it I got schooled by a 4.5 year old


----------



## yahu

I bet lemans kid's would kick yer kid's a$$ at D3! If nothing else, just based on sheer volume!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BWAH HA HA HA! there ain't nuthin' casual about Crazy! He probably has the same amount of experience earned this season as the entire OCN clan combined!


It's possible to go even harder though... sharbat works full time too, and he's paragon 1700 vs my 1550. That guy never sleeps lol.


----------



## yahu

I don't know what's more embarrassing - how much I play without being in a group or how much TV I watch in a week...


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BWAH HA HA HA! there ain't nuthin' casual about Crazy! He probably has the same amount of experience earned this season as the entire OCN clan combined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible to go even harder though... sharbat works full time too, and he's paragon 1700 vs my 1550. That guy never sleeps lol.
Click to expand...

When the crazy points out that someone else is crazier....

I went looking for a perfect meme...but got bored at pic like 7...so here are the 3 of those 7 that made me chuckle.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I don't know what's more embarrassing - how much I play without being in a group or how much TV I watch in a week...


I used to have problems like that......then no laptop fixed that. BTW finally got an rma approval out of xotic/sager Friday...so they sent me basic ground shipping(3-5 days each way, plus they said they are busy so its going to be at least 5 days sitting before they look at it, then if the parts are there then 3 days repair, if not there looking at 10 more days) so I might not even have it back for new season.


----------



## yahu

^ouch! that's why I've liked Dell's next day repair plan I've gotten with my last few laptops. The last XPS I had required a few trips out by a Dell contracted rep. I feel bad for those guys - basically lowest bid company and the individual techs are paid based on how much time the specific problem is expected to take. E.g. - mobo replacement is expected to take say 3 hours on some spreadsheet, so they have 3 hours to complete that work, but if it takes longer, they're working for free. Granted, if they're efficient they can take more jobs and get paid more. I suppose mechanics at some shops are in the same sort of pay scale. Both of which could involve all sorts of other external factors.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/FlawleZ-1220/hero/67445179
> 
> I know I'm only Paragon 815, but what kind grifts should I expect my gear to be capable of for solo? Group?


ONLY 815 if it weren't for you I'd still be under 100 . Thank you Brother *REP* . All I see is Sader this and sader that, I was Sader the first three seasons and all I got was grief because of my swirling hammers(LoL) now everyone wants to be me(Sader)
*
Winter iz Cumming (so am I, get off me GILF) I will be recognized in Season 5 (º¿º)*

*RESPECT*


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Syrillian ?
> 
> I struggle to keep my wife's interest on PC games, it's surprising to hear the younger generation is so interested.


You think your alone the only way you can keep your wife's interest is to divorce her and she will be interested in taking everything you own for the rest of your life.....(º¿º)






ProNounced ICEBREAKER (Eisbrecher)


----------



## yahu

lmao! someone put a little too much "Irish" in their coffee today?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I couldn't see out of my left eye earlier today...then I realized it was D/L's boner blocking my view...literally cack blocked


I do believe I would keep something like that a secret, Although to each his own... o====D (º¿º)


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I do believe I would keep something like that a secret, Although to each his own... *o*====D (º¿º)


when you say the ex takes half, I didn't think she got one o' them too!!!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> when you say the ex takes half, I didn't think she got one o' them too!!!


Naaa biteech got'em both, I jus put the one in for illustration


----------



## Sainesk

I need 2.4 already







, on a side note a friend has arrived:



Vanilla CE (pre-order) was $100 and I got RoS CE for $25 (already had Digital Deluxe but too good to pass up)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> When the crazy points out that someone else is crazier....
> 
> I went looking for a perfect meme...but got bored at pic like 7...so here are the 3 of those 7 that made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have problems like that......then no laptop fixed that. BTW finally got an rma approval out of xotic/sager Friday...so they sent me basic ground shipping(3-5 days each way, plus they said they are busy so its going to be at least 5 days sitting before they look at it, then if the parts are there then 3 days repair, if not there looking at 10 more days) so I might not even have it back for new season.


Those made me laugh, I really needed a laugh too


----------



## JTHMfreak

Looks like I can get in some time on Tuesday, Monday I have about 8+ hours of solid school work to tend to, fun stuff.
Any changes yet?


----------



## lemans81

I might be on Tuesday afternoon....depends if my rig wants to run longer than 12 minutes before some other ancient abused piece of hardware breaks....


----------



## FlawleZ

Leveled Lemans' kid today. He was starting to catch on. ?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just wondering if someone has a static charge monk who can link their champ(looking at 68+). struggling at 63 seems my damage is still low and my toughness isn't up to scratch yet


----------



## SeD669

FlawleZ saying he is only level 815... and im looking at my 260 about to cry. Thanks Flawlez for all the help man! I would still be under 100 if it wasnt for your company/advice.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Leveled Lemans' kid today. He was starting to catch on. ?


That would be Chris.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

PTR M6 is ridiculously strong now, evn without using any new 2.4 item.
I know there are many other OP build but hey, LoN is getting a nerf.


----------



## The LAN Man

I can't wait to try it out again I liked the sentries build


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> just wondering if someone has a static charge monk who can link their champ(looking at 68+). struggling at 63 seems my damage is still low and my toughness isn't up to scratch yet


For solo, I would just check out the leaderboards. You can even scroll down to the 68's and see what kind of gear people have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I can't wait to try it out again I liked the sentries build


I did like all the marauder builds so far. Slow lightning, frostfire, and the big bouncy grenades were all awesome when I think of them.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> ONLY 815 if it weren't for you I'd still be under 100 . Thank you Brother *REP*


You're welcome! Glad I could help out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> FlawleZ saying he is only level 815... and im looking at my 260 about to cry. Thanks Flawlez for all the help man! I would still be under 100 if it wasnt for your company/advice.


Yessir anytime.


----------



## krizit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> PTR M6 is ridiculously strong now, evn without using any new 2.4 item.
> I know there are many other OP build but hey, LoN is getting a nerf.


I love M6, even now using it over UE as I just find it so much more fun. Not trying for leaderboard, just my personal best so not really fussed over min/max, gives me the freedom to play how I want







Reading about the M6 changes has me way too excited lol

Edit: Finally got a kridershot on the weekend! Rolled 4 hatred also! Makes M6 so much more fun with 5 sentries spamming elemental arrow


----------



## SeD669

Here's a silly question for anyone who knows... if my normal inventory is full, and my seasonal inventory also full, where will all the stuff go at the end of the season? Is it wise to get rid of a few things?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Here's a silly question for anyone who knows... if my normal inventory is full, and my seasonal inventory also full, where will all the stuff go at the end of the season? Is it wise to get rid of a few things?


If you ever purchased anything from the AH back in the day...the items left in your inventory will come the same way. You will have 30 days after the end of season to retrieve before they disappear forever.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I need 2.4 already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , on a side note a friend has arrived:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla CE (pre-order) was $100 and I got RoS CE for $25 (already had Digital Deluxe but too good to pass up)


You just picked up CE or you've had that? I'd think you'd be putting monies toward getting the overwatch wings.







I actually hadn't looked into overwatch till I was catching up on some blizzcon footage this weekend. I might have to get me them wings too.









@SeD669 what am I, chopped liver???







I was the one that got you to lvl70 a couple weekends ago but then you and your gal had plans. I've seen you online since but you were playing solo and I didn't catch a shout-out, plus I was XP ginding/testing, so I didn't ping you. As for where other stuff goes if both inventory is full - they will "mail" it to you, similar to how you get wings and whatnot (icon in the lower left lights up) once season is over. I highly suggest clearing up your stash and make mules for gear tho. If you continue playing season you will likely find you won't use you NS gear as often.

@krizit follow the steps in he initial post of this thread, and request to be added in-game. It looks like I have been given phenomenal cosmic powers, and can add you next time I'm on (later today). As long as we aren't pushing the cap, I think we're good. Also, there are a lot of people in the clan that have been inactive forever, so we could clean it up if needed (I'd ask for input from the others for that though, as there are some old school peeps in there).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krizit*
> 
> Hey guys, wanting to join the clan, not 100 posts but been a lurker here for
> I love M6, even now using it over UE as I just find it so much more fun. Not trying for leaderboard, just my personal best so not really fussed over min/max, gives me the freedom to play how I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading about the M6 changes has me way too excited lol
> 
> Edit: Finally got a kridershot on the weekend! Rolled 4 hatred also! Makes M6 so much more fun with 5 sentries spamming elemental arrow


I got rank 50 DH season 1 with an off-meta build, so you can actually do pretty decent if the build isn't too far behind in damage. A cool tip for anyone who doesn't know- you can view hero details of leaderboards for all past seasons, and it will show the setup, unless it's a pre-patch S1 clear (mostly barbs, a few DH).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> follow the steps in he initial post of this thread, and request to be added in-game. It looks like I have been given phenomenal cosmic powers, and can add you next time I'm on (later today). As long as we aren't pushing the cap, I think we're good. Also, there are a lot of people in the clan that have been inactive forever, so we could clean it up if needed (I'd ask for input from the others for that though, as there are some old school peeps in there).


I say kick 'em- if any 'OCN OG" wants to rejoin, they'll be able to when they start playing again.


----------



## yahu

^I don't think we take suggestions from other clans, but we'll keep it in mind!









You think we'd ever get doom back in if we removed him from the clan??? maybe rename the clan to "Alk-crotch-jockeys" or something similar?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> You just picked up CE or you've had that? I'd think you'd be putting monies toward getting the overwatch wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually hadn't looked into overwatch till I was catching up on some blizzcon footage this weekend. I might have to get me them wings too.


Had Vanilla CE and RoS DDE. Saw RoS CE for $25 sealed (guessing store just wanted to get rid of them) and couldn't resist. Mousepad and art book alone are pretty cool not to mention the rest.

They seem to be throwing in wings with everything now (WoW expansion includes Illidan wings) not to mention ones which we'll be able to unlock for free in-game just by playing...


----------



## yahu

ah, got it. I thought you paid $100 just now for Vanilla CE. I was like "wha???" I knew you had that smokin' deal on RoS recently tho.


----------



## krizit

Oops my bad, I joined the clan a short while back lol. It seems OCN had a draft version of my old post saved and added it onto my last post!


----------



## yahu

the OCN site has been kickin' my aise the last couple o' days. laggy as hell - I think it has something to do with some of the adverts at times, especially the ones with embedded video.


----------



## Cybertox

Its kinda whack that no expansion for Diablo3 has been announced during Blizzcon.


----------



## yahu

meh, I honestly don't hold my breath for xpac for a game like this. They've mentioned they had plans, but it seems like they're trying to get to some certain bar with the game in their patch planning. I watched a video where Quin met with a couple of the guys on the project and he did ask about expansion and they said they've been working hard on the current patches to think that far in advance. He also asked about micro-transactions and they mentioned that for the US version they have a certain expectation they feel they want to get to for what they've charged. While I can appreciate that commitment they have, I'd be more than happy to buy good content for a few bucks, especially if it helps to address future work.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> meh, I honestly don't hold my breath for xpac for a game like this. They've mentioned they had plans, but it seems like they're trying to get to some certain bar with the game in their patch planning. I watched a video where Quin met with a couple of the guys on the project and he did ask about expansion and they said they've been working hard on the current patches to think that far in advance. He also asked about micro-transactions and they mentioned that for the US version they have a certain expectation they feel they want to get to for what they've charged. While I can appreciate that commitment they have, I'd be more than happy to buy good content for a few bucks, especially if it helps to address future work.


So you would rather have micro transactions than an actual expansion?


----------



## yahu

I'd rather have both, especially if the addition of micro-transactions would assist in getting us to an expansion sooner. as mentioned, the content would have to be worth purchasing, or they can get bent. I haven't looked into what China gets tbh, so I suppose I should look into that.


----------



## Crazy9000

China has transmogs, pets, and non season only XP boost.


----------



## yahu

pretty cool looking wings, able to buy stash space, and...a rainbow profile pic. Who doesn't want that???











looks like they have pennants too. I wish there were more videos - maybe I'm just not searching well enough.


----------



## SeD669

Haha sorry Yahu I meant to say thanks to you too... Absolutely true that you spent a heap of your time leveling me. And putting up with my million questions lol. The truth is there are heaps of people in the OCN clan that I owe for helping me... so many in fact that I cant remember all the names. One day I will be able to repay those favors.
PS. My girlfriend kicked my as$ for taking my time that day.
Cheers!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> pretty cool looking wings, able to buy stash space, and...a rainbow profile pic. Who doesn't want that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like they have pennants too. I wish there were more videos - maybe I'm just not searching well enough.


MUST HAVE RAINBOW PROFILE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Its kinda whack that no expansion for Diablo3 has been announced during Blizzcon.


D3 just isn't the cash cow like wow, I'll be surprised if the game even gets one more expansion in the next year or so. D2 only got two expansions.
D3 gets the least amount of attention it seems due to lack of competitions and such. It is what it is, unfortunately.
We do get the seasons, which is cool, and the patches also help in new method of playing as well.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> D3 just isn't the cash cow like wow, I'll be surprised if the game even gets one more expansion in the next year or so. D2 only got two expansions.
> D3 gets the least amount of attention it seems due to lack of competitions and such. It is what it is, unfortunately.
> We do get the seasons, which is cool, and the patches also help in new method of playing as well.


Both Diablo and Diablo II each got a single expansion (hellfire, lord of destruction). At some point I think they said 3 expansions were planned for D3, and RoS left everything pretty open... but we'll see. Expansions make Blizzard money, so they do make sense.

I would hope they add microtransactions for transmogs to support better servers, but they would probably just pocket the money and spend the same on upkeep as they do currently.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm kind of surprised we are getting so much in the patches -> just take the upcoming 2.4 patch for example, set rifts is an entire new rift/almost game mode, more stash space and who needs new classes with constant new/revamped legendary sets/items. Every season the same class usually feels like a completely new class. I'm almost annoyed that I can never get to the point where I'm satisfied with all 15 of my character slots, even 1 of each class is time consuming and challenging if you want to get them to and maintain them on a competitive level.

What would a new expansion give that Blizzard isn't already delivering in patches? I feel like they would have to include something major in an expansion to not disappoint (like LAN for PC, or a real + balanced PvP mode).


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I'm kind of surprised we are getting so much in the patches -> just take the upcoming 2.4 patch for example, set rifts is an entire new rift/almost game mode, more stash space and who needs new classes with constant new/revamped legendary sets/items. Every season the same class usually feels like a completely new class. I'm almost annoyed that I can never get to the point where I'm satisfied with all 15 of my character slots, even 1 of each class is time consuming and challenging if you want to get them to and maintain them on a competitive level.
> 
> What would a new expansion give that Blizzard isn't already delivering in patches? I feel like they would have to include something major in an expansion to not disappoint (like LAN for PC, or a real + balanced PvP mode).


The only thing I could see inn a new expansion would be another new act, and class. Other than that like you I feel the patches and seasons gives me enough reason to keep sinking time into this game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> What would a new expansion give that Blizzard isn't already delivering in patches? I feel like they would have to include something major in an expansion to not disappoint (like LAN for PC, or a real + balanced PvP mode).


An expansion would be just like RoS- raised level cap that comes with new skills/passives for all, a new single player act with new monsters/maps, a new character class to play, and possibly a revamp of the item system (raised level cap is the only good time to change how items roll. All your gear is useless anyways.)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Excuse the phone pic quality, but thought you guys might find this interesting


----------



## Crazy9000

Yep, people are doing solo GR120+ on the PTR because of that ring set. It's going to be 100% bonus at most after they fix it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, people are doing solo GR120+ on the PTR because of that ring set. It's going to be 100% bonus at most after they fix it.


Lol!


----------



## snaf2k

Ughh.. run the rift.. collect the shards.. gamble with kadala.. repeat


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Ughh.. run the rift.. collect the shards.. gamble with kadala.. repeat


Hence why I quit season 4 so early...


----------



## snaf2k

Ha i quit in season 2 shortly after zdps monk and wd were buffed from weaklings that noone played.. and now back - gambling for new sets. At least Kadala wasn't nerfed and still on pretty much same lvl (few set items a day)

But then again its a kind of game you can take few years break and come back playing like d2 with eth balrog skins or battlefield


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Ha i quit in season 2 shortly after zdps monk and wd were buffed from weaklings that noone played.. and now back - gambling for new sets. At least Kadala wasn't nerfed and still on pretty much same lvl (few set items a day)


I didnt play Seasons 2 and 3, only the first one and Season 4. 4 was rather fun bot only for a certain period of time.


----------



## snaf2k

ha ha I bet i'll stop in season 5 and come back in 7 or 8


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think there's anything D3 could do to get me to quit, a different game would have to take me away. So far the only thing that looks like it has a chance is Star Citizen, and it's a ways off from release still.


----------



## staccker

@Crazy9000 I am trying to get down GR 60 with my sader (LINK) and it is taking me forever to kill elites, and generally everything....

In the link I usually have the pants armor cube slot but was trying something different for a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> @Crazy9000 I am trying to get down GR 60 with my sader (LINK) and it is taking me forever to kill elites, and generally everything....
> 
> In the link I usually have the pants armor cube slot but was trying something different for a bit. Any suggestions?


You want hexing pants, but they are a bit annoying to use (stutter step). Resource cost reduction + damage is too good to pass up on a build that needs both. Use the force move key to make stutter stepping achievable.

Keep moving forward into density, and watch your cooldowns. Ideally you want to move on when the pack gets much under the size of your blessed hammer radius. When akarats and iron skin are up, go straight in to the middle of the pack, and make sure to get out if your obsidian isn't going to get you a new cooldown. For obsidian, make sure you get into a decently sized pack, then use a health potion. Due to Blizzards unbeatable coding skills, obsidian ring (and bane of the stricken) only check your attack speed at the beginning of each floor, when you die, or when you use a potion (?!?!?).

You should be able to do GR60 in a group game to get your trapped and stricken to 60+. 10 levels on the gems could make the difference between an almost clear, and a win.


----------



## JTHMfreak

For the ones that are bored, check out the ptr, it's a lot of fun


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Haha sorry Yahu I meant to say thanks to you too... Absolutely true that you spent a heap of your time leveling me. And putting up with my million questions lol. The truth is there are heaps of people in the OCN clan that I owe for helping me... so many in fact that I cant remember all the names. One day I will be able to repay those favors.
> PS. My girlfriend kicked my as$ for taking my time that day.
> Cheers!!


heh, was j/k. I haven't been on much, but we'll run again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yep, people are doing solo GR120+ on the PTR because of that ring set. It's going to be 100% bonus at most after they fix it.


LOL! I heard it was going to be nerfed pretty quick - that's insane.

I have me some mats for more HF hunting ('sader) but haven't built one to start the solo grind. Based on the videos it looks like a pretty stout build and I used to stutter step the WD w/hexing pants, so I figger I'll be good. Just gotta hit above 58 to take it from lemans!


----------



## Crazy9000

Long blue post on snapshotting: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/19890789607#1

TLDR; you should be doing it, it's how the game mechanics work.

I'm glad they finally made a post on it, the people trying to say it's an exploit were insane. Knowing how the mechanics behind skills/items in the game work and using them with that knowledge can not and will not ever be an exploit.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Was there a recent update? I'm currently on 2.3.0.33567

I can play anymore. I can log in but when I try and start a game I get stuck on the loading screen. I've cleared the Battle.Net files and cache.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Was there a recent update? I'm currently on 2.3.0.33567
> 
> I can play anymore. I can log in but when I try and start a game I get stuck on the loading screen. I've cleared the Battle.Net files and cache.


No updates. I've been having lag issues myself though (only D3, counterstrike was fine). Really annoying, I haven't been able to try to get a GR70 on sader because it rubberbands with every hammer. Every other stutter step forward is met with a lag step backwards







.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Yeah...I was actually going to play last night and it started...guess this season is done for me.
Steam and other B.net games are fine.


----------



## lemans81

I was getting a ton of lag last night when I was playing too.


----------



## yahu

I'm playing right now for the first time in the better part of a week and it seems to be running okay. I'm just whirlwinding around on cake mode. While "working."


----------



## snaf2k

haha I'm collecting that whirlwind set as well just need braces and shoulders (snaf2k#1885)


----------



## yahu

for some reason I can't get ancient waste set to drop, but even with a not that great setup I can speed GR52/53 with my eyes closed. Granted, not as high as WD, but the WD build is a little more involved than WW.


----------



## The LAN Man

I did a 60 with WW with relative ease. I didn't die at all I just need to switch some stats around on gear and get some good parthans and should be good for a while


----------



## yahu

my biggest issue are my BK swords. They are in a state of...something. Oh yeah, my CDR is not high enough and/or I'm relying on too many cooldowns so WotB is not up 100% atm. I think my cassius belt is 5sec and some other issues. I literally put her together ran a 58 and every once in a while run some rifts/GR to try and get some ancient drops.

not sure what my plans are this weekend but I might finally roll a HF for 'sader and see whut's whut.


----------



## The LAN Man

I might play tonight for a little bit. 24 hour duty has stolen my weekend away from me again so I won't be on this weekend but we'll see how it goes


----------



## snaf2k

Dude since 2.2 nobody looks for leg drops - only gambling Kadala for items.. usually on average whole set takes a week of play


----------



## yahu

^lol - I hope you are kidding.


----------



## snaf2k

Nope since beginning everyone was running around doing quests.. then for 1 week they decided to boost magic find in Kadala (currently 10%mf from 0.5%mf in begging now i get leg 1 out of 10 with smart loot chance is even higher).. think it was Diablo's 15 year anniversary.. and everyone loved it, so they kept it so folks could do quests for xp and rifts for shards.
Did you know in begining people traded gold for $$$? Some made a lot of dough... you could buy any items in store for $$$ (like $2-$3 average quality legs) but gold and gems was main curency.. this is before paragon was invented.. 200k crit dmg barbarians were kings then they were nerfed because nobody played wd, and monk


----------



## yahu

Well this is how it usually breaks down for me:
- 1000 shards takes about 3 solo GR (3 and change, depending on your level)
- 1000 shards will net me probably avg of 5 - 6 legendary items (sometimes more, sometimes less)
- GR that gets me > 300 shards usually drops 5 - 6 legendary items, a lot of which are set items; these GR take no more than 7 min to run, depending on the level/mobs as little as say 4 - 5min

So for me personally, if I had to bank on one or the other, I'd bank on the GR drops. That said, why bank on only one or the other if you have both options? Your comment was that no one looks for legendary drops, and that a whole set takes a week on average. If you are literally leaving stuff laying on the ground, I could see why it would take you a whole week to gear up a full set. I would think 1 day, 2 day tops and I could gear out damn near any set in the game.

As for me, I've always played WD and probably always will. They are the most fun and varied, based on how I play. Of course to each their own.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Dude since 2.2 nobody looks for leg drops - only gambling Kadala for items.. usually on average whole set takes a week of play


Where did you get that idea? Kadala is not even close to the main source of your items currently. Out of all my characters, probably one or two items were from kadala.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Nope since beginning everyone was running around doing quests.. then for 1 week they decided to boost magic find in Kadala.. think it was Diablo's 15 year anniversary.. and everyone loved it, so they kept it so folks could do quests for xp and rifts for shards.
> Did you know in begining people traded gold for $$$? Some made a lot of dough... you could buy any items in store for $$$ (like $2-$3 average quality legs) but gold and gems was main curency.. this is before paragon was invented.. 200k crit dmg barbarians were kings then they were nerfed because nobody played wd, and monk


For one week they boosted, then kept, magic find everywhere, not just kadala.


----------



## Cybertox

It took me 3 days to get a full wastes set back when I was playing in Season 4, drops were the primary source of my set items. I only got two set items from Kadala, rest was obtained through drops.


----------



## snaf2k

oh well then you guys lucky.. ever since boosted MF my whole ex-clan and all ex-clanmates used to get stuff primarily through Kadala and while rifting to get shards.. every game we'd be like lf2m T6 then gambling.. and time is a variable (i play 2-3 hours a day, some none - other spend more time - so about 25hours for BIS set on average the rest is luck)

p.s. how stupid u gotta be to leave items on floor? and why bust my balls about every word.. if I said primarily through gambling it means rifting as well because to gamble you need shards d0h and to get more shards you need higher Torment for higher torment you need higher level - for higher level you need to do quests.. **** gotta write out every single step. If set piece dropped just don't buy that slot piece from Kadala d0h (unloess you need better stats). I know a lot of people who completed BiS sets through Kadala, not just me and got BiS items as well


----------



## yahu

I think regardless, if you have multiple avenues of getting legendary items (including set, ancient, and of course ancient set), you should really utilize those options. We've heard the opposite side of your point in this thread which was "I get so little from Kadala that I gave up and don't use shards." I don't see any logical reasoning to limit yourself to one method or the other if both are available. If nothing else, I've burned through thousands of souls re-forging weapons to get them to roll legendary. I hope you are at least soul-ing drops if you don't have more than a few hundred or so (whatever that magic number happens to be for you).


----------



## snaf2k

i haven't tried forging yet.. its a new feature for me i started last week - but it definately helps with getting items as well, esp changing to different item from same set.. wow i will def try it out today!! Thanks I didn't know they made horadric cube in d3

i never said Kadala was bad you're mistakening me with someone.. alll my sets built with Kadala and I've almost finished new ww barb set as well already

imo it's stupid not to gamble - you put whole mf on that particular slot so the chance rises like 600% or even more since drops can be for any slots including jewelry, gems, rare, unique, and regular slot items while gambling is very precise. ESPECIALLY IF YOU NEED COOLDOWN OR INCREASE DMG STAT

p.s. there is no limiting to any option.. like I've said to gamble you need to rift and to rift you need to do quests. So while you do those something may drop... but you also will get full of shards eventually... don't you gamble them away? or you just keep leaving them on the floor when full? I think you got the idea of gambling wrong. - basically when in room to get it cleaned what you do? Clean up quests to get all xp bonuses, then open rift and clean it up as well, then increase torment when you get enough xp - while doing it shards will fill up AUTOMATICALLY and to empty them out you need to gamble, without gambling its a waste of shards and kinda one of the points of a game


----------



## yahu

I wrote "we've heard the opposite side of your point" meaning from someone else. I think there is miscommunication going on. I've said use both methods: kadala and picking up drops. Your comment was that no one looks for legendary drops.

In any event - I think there is a certain level of a circle jerk going on atm, and whut's been needed to say has whut been said. Game on!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Most excitement I've seen in this thread in a week or two....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> oh well then you guys lucky.. ever since boosted MF my whole ex-clan and all ex-clanmates used to get stuff primarily through Kadala and while rifting to get shards.. every game we'd be like lf2m T6 then gambling.. and time is a variable (i play 2-3 hours a day, some none - other spend more time - so about 25hours for BIS set on average the rest is luck)
> 
> p.s. how stupid u gotta be to leave items on floor? and why bust my balls about every word.. if I said primarily through gambling it means rifting as well because to gamble you need shards d0h and to get more shards you need higher Torment for higher torment you need higher level - for higher level you need to do quests.. **** gotta write out every single step. If set piece dropped just don't buy that slot piece from Kadala d0h (unloess you need better stats). I know a lot of people who completed BiS sets through Kadala, not just me and got BiS items as well


Sounds like you're talking about the game as it was around season 1, maybe season 2, I.E several years ago?

Currently you run greater rifts for everything except crafting mats and GR keys. For crafting mats you run torment rifts, or bounties for bounty mats.

[edit] Reading your other posts, that's definitely the case. A lot has changed since you last played it sounds like







.


----------



## snaf2k

yea seems so.. because the methods i'm aware of seem weird to everyone on here. guess I have some catching up to do. I stopped playing after 2.1.1 when shotgun crusader was created, zdps monk, and harvester doctor. Got all sets and BiS items but couldn't get Fate of Fell for shotgun skill so stopped playing

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/snaf2k-1885/

..wow i don't even know what ancient item is... never seen yet







holy cow level they changed a lot


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think regardless, if you have multiple avenues of getting legendary items (including set, ancient, and of course ancient set), you should really utilize those options. We've heard the opposite side of your point in this thread which was "I get so little from Kadala that I gave up and don't use shards." I don't see any logical reasoning to limit yourself to one method or the other if both are available. If nothing else, I've burned through thousands of souls re-forging weapons to get them to roll legendary. I hope you are at least soul-ing drops if you don't have more than a few hundred or so (whatever that magic number happens to be for you).


Exactly, I actually get quite a bit of useful stuff from Kadala, granted there are dry spells, but you gotta run grs regardless, so may as well spend them shards


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Exactly, I actually get quite a bit of useful stuff from Kadala, granted there are dry spells, but you gotta run grs regardless, so may as well spend them shards


I wish they would increase her prices again. Too many trips to spend all your shards now, makes me not want to gamble anything besides 1h weapons and maybe jewelry.


----------



## yahu

^imagine if they were still 5 per (for armor, etc.). It would take forever to unload 1100-1200 shards!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Most excitement I've seen in this thread in a week or two....


haha, agreed on that. tho it has been more busy than in-game, for sure. you can hear your own echo in clan chat in-game, unless one of lemans ankle-biters starts randomly inviting you to games and doesn't get why you have to work.


----------



## The LAN Man

well the 65 didn't go very well but I'm definitely going to get it soon


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys I have a question to ask and please dont rip into me for being a newb.
Whats this stutter step and does it affect my Barb? Or is this a crusader thing? I have these hexing pants on my barb.. should i be doing something other than running around with whirlwind?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question to ask and please dont rip into me for being a newb.
> Whats this stutter step and does it affect my Barb? Or is this a crusader thing? I have these hexing pants on my barb.. should i be doing something other than running around with whirlwind?


The stutter step is is when you move to proc the hexing pants, but your spell/skill forces you to stand still, so you bonce back and forth between moving and casting, which kind of puts a stutter in your step. the Crusader currently uses a stutter step build with hexing pants to help with resource management and deal extra damage. Hexing Pants work great for WW because when is a WW barb ever standing still?


----------



## The LAN Man

If you're rolling with a whirlwind barb you don't really need to worry about the stutter step and you should have hexing pants/convention of elements/furnace in the cube besides that you'll just kinda spin.


----------



## SeD669

Ahhh awesome guys thanks. For a second I thought i was supposed to stop and start my whirlwind for more damage or something.
I have hexing pants but no furnace or that ring. I was told to look for some obsidian ring... zodiac or something. Is this good?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Ahhh awesome guys thanks. For a second I thought i was supposed to stop and start my whirlwind for more damage or something.
> I have hexing pants but no furnace or that ring. I was told to look for some obsidian ring... zodiac or something. Is this good?


yeah, its good. it reduces the cooldown of your skills significantly, meaning you can pop Wrath of the Beserker right about the time it falls off for near 100% uptime on it.


----------



## SeD669

Oh thats awesome. I noticed, ever since Flawlez helped me reshuffle the abilities, that berserker and ignore pain are so much better than what i had before. This build was quick and easy for me. Found all the gear in under 20 hours of play.
Now with reduced cooldown.... I cant wait


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wish they would increase her prices again. Too many trips to spend all your shards now, makes me not want to gamble anything besides 1h weapons and maybe jewelry.


Our let you cash them out, out turn them into something else if you need, something


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Well I'm still running into the same issues of the never ending load screen. It happens on my work PC (Scarub).
Funny thing is it started randomly. Like I seriously was playing a game. Left it and tried to join a solo and it doesn't work.









Heading to the mountains tomorrow so maybe before or after I'll try it on my home PC and see if it has the same issue.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question to ask and please dont rip into me for being a newb.
> Whats this stutter step and does it affect my Barb? Or is this a crusader thing? I have these hexing pants on my barb.. should i be doing something other than running around with whirlwind?


Hexing pants make you lose damage and resource while standing still, and gain both while moving. If the skill is cast while moving, you get the bonus, even if the skill forces you to stand- so if you are doing blessed hammer on the sader, you have to move between every cast, so that you were moving when the hammers were cast.

For whirlwind, it used to snapshot when you started casting, so it was extremely important you started the WW from a run instead of from standing still... however this season, WW was switched to update dynamically. I'm pretty sure that includes hexing pants, but it wouldn't hurt to take half a second to start moving before you begin the WW.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Ahhh awesome guys thanks. For a second I thought i was supposed to stop and start my whirlwind for more damage or something.
> I have hexing pants but no furnace or that ring. I was told to look for some obsidian ring... zodiac or something. Is this good?


DOH - I got 2 x furnace yesterday while doing a handful of GR. we gotta try to run again cause I don't need most drops at this point (especially when I'm not getting ancient drops).


----------



## SeD669

Thanks crazy9000 that makes sense now. Im still learning all this and the games has been around for a while lol.
@yahu yeah man I am looking for more spare time. Ive got monday off so Im gona hit D3 for the entire day


----------



## yahu

I'll try to be online I think that is Sunday evening-ish for me, which is when my weekend is winding down, so no promises. As this coming week is a holiday week in the states, I'm hoping I can get some play time in. Though, my brother is coming up from California, so that might kill some gaming time. We'll figure it out at one point or another!


----------



## Mikecdm

After a few close calls and several where RG was impossible but had plenty of time.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Dat Paragon.


----------



## Six-Strings

Has anyone played this on the PS4 or XBox one and has experiences to share?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> After a few close calls and several where RG was impossible but had plenty of time.


Pretty awesome, keeping it wizard and doing well. Maybe next season we can both be wizard and have a competition.


----------



## yahu

grats, Wu! I know my gear and even lowly paragon (comparatively) is good for at least a 70 on WD...I just haven't been able to light a fire under my ass to start the GR hunt. Lately I spend my time tweaking WD solo XP, helping people in the clan and communities, and tweaking BK swords to figger out what feels best - dmg/CDR/Area dmg/IAS. One of them came with 9% CDR so that is nice, but they both have pretty bad dmg rolls and it just doesn't seem what the leaderboards have rolled works for me. Honestly I should just get mats and roll new swords.







I did finally get an ancient helm (not great but not bad) but I still need gloves, pants, boots.


----------



## FlawleZ

Congrats Wu! I really dislike the Archon playstyle and that's why I opted to not even try Wizard this season. Can't wait for 2.4 to give some more options on viability for that class.


----------



## Mikecdm

Thanks. That archon isn't bad once you get used to it. I didn't like it at first either. Snapshot makes a huge difference in how much time you spend in and out of archon. Play style is a lot like last season. Just teleport a lot in huge packs while mashing other buttons.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats Wu! I really dislike the Archon playstyle and that's why I opted to not even try Wizard this season. Can't wait for 2.4 to give some more options on viability for that class.


I want to play firebird wiz, hopefully the reworked firebirds is the way to go next season.


----------



## yahu

^screw that - they've brought zombie bears back (granted, that isn't doing the big dmg in that build) so now they need to bring back CM Wiz and 0dog!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Just spent a few hours on the PTR it was insane, I know some stuff will get nerfed but I had to salvage over 700 Legendary's and set items in 4 hours of play, My inventory is still full evenafter maxing out all the tabs I could buy... I only had 1 yellow item drop in GR's & Reg rifts. Had a full set in 20 minutes. the only yellow and blue drops were in bounties. Had a conduit pylon surrounded by a Gob Mob got them all..









This is my third trip back to town in 1 reg rift T-6
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot003.jpg.html
jus a little loot (an average drop from a elite mob)
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot004.jpg.html


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Just spent a few hours on the PTR it was insane, I know some stuff will get nerfed but I had to salvage over 700 Legendary's and set items in 4 hours of play, My inventory is still full evenafter maxing out all the tabs I could buy... I only had 1 yellow item drop in GR's & Reg rifts. Had a full set in 20 minutes. the only yellow and blue drops were in bounties. Had a conduit pylon surrounded by a Gob Mob got them all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my third trip back to town in 1 reg rift T-6
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot003.jpg.html
> jus a little loot (an average drop from a elite mob)
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot004.jpg.html


Ptr is fun that way, drops are just insanely abundant, it's a great way to test out multiple builds in a very short time.
Man do I miss that Damn grind right now


----------



## Cybertox

If 2.4 will be there once I am done with Just Cause 3, I might return to Diablo. I have only played Barb in Season 4 and have yet to play Crusader. Hopefully sader will be a decent choice for the upcoming season.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If 2.4 will be there once I am done with Just Cause 3, I might return to Diablo. I have only played Barb in Season 4 and have yet to play Crusader. Hopefully sader will be a decent choice for the upcoming season.


Sader is great in 2.4 so far lots of new buffs on the sets, a lot will get nerfed so we will see soon, I went back on this morning for a bit and tried 4 different builds I think i have a favorite but time will tell. Nothing's set yet, by the time they release it could be a slug build..


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Sader is great in 2.4 so far lots of new buffs on the sets, a lot will get nerfed so we will see soon, I went back on this morning for a bit and tried 4 different builds I think i have a favorite but time will tell. Nothing's set yet, by the time they release it could be a slug build..


Yeah will have to wait and see with what kind of changes they will stick with. Wish they would have added new sets as well apart from changing the already existing ones.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Can't wait to get back on Friday!


----------



## FlawleZ

That moment you find an Ancient Aether Walker, and give it away to a level 60. Was feeling generous and sure made his day lol


----------



## Mikecdm

Haven't got an ancient Aether walker yet and I've been crafting at least 100 wands every few days. I did get a very nice Serpent sparker.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That moment you find an Ancient Aether Walker, and give it away to a level 60. Was feeling generous and sure made his day lol


Reminds me of Wu on the first day of this season. He gave a barb a really nice ancient furnace to throw in the cube.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Haven't got an ancient Aether walker yet and I've been crafting at least 100 wands every few days. I did get a very nice Serpent sparker.


have you re-forged? I know it gets expensive but I've had great luck re-forging. For some things, like 1h spear for WD, I think rolling yellows up is the way to go for ancient, cause the pool is small (literally 2 possible legendary 1h spear). But aren't there a good deal of wands, similar to say ceremonial knifes for WD?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> have you re-forged? I know it gets expensive but I've had great luck re-forging. For some things, like 1h spear for WD, I think rolling yellows up is the way to go for ancient, cause the pool is small (literally 2 possible legendary 1h spear). But aren't there a good deal of wands, similar to say ceremonial knifes for WD?


Well, I'm not really looking for an ancient aether walker. I'm really just doing it for a better chantodos. Out of 100 or so, I typically get 2-3. I haven't done any reforging since I don't have the bounty mats. They go so quick and it's so painful to get the mats. The other mats are easy to get though.


----------



## yahu

oh, got it.







I actually enjoy running split bounties with that chicken build. so dang quick! communities are actually the only time I'll get into public games: goblin, split bounty, wd, and occasionally whimsy. speaking of which - I need to get that dang chee-burger still!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Where's everyone at?


----------



## yahu

recovering from multiple tryptophan-induced comas? I had to take my brother to the aero-port this morning, checking into work, and I might be on a little later. Not sure what the fam has planned for today, though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Hmmmm, the toon I made for ptr doesn't show up, anyone have this happen before?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Hmmmm, the toon I made for ptr doesn't show up, anyone have this happen before?


The import isn't from live servers, it's from a snapshot they took, which could be a week old.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The import isn't from live servers, it's from a snapshot they took, which could be a week old.


Ah, I just made another one instead, fort back to around where I was, work Better gear I think, not like it takes terribly long to gear on Ptr anyways


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, with legendary items no longer being exclusive to the season, and the only benefit from playing seasons is the guaranteed set from doing the challenges, is anyone going to switch back to non seasonal play?


----------



## lemans81

Laptop is back supposedly Monday.....life with an unreliable desktop has sucked.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Laptop is back supposedly Monday.....life with an unreliable desktop has sucked.


Nice


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, with legendary items no longer being exclusive to the season, and the only benefit from playing seasons is the guaranteed set from doing the challenges, is anyone going to switch back to non seasonal play?


I will still be on seasons. Horrible move by blizzard, the community is going to be split now.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I will still be on seasons. Horrible move by blizzard, the community is going to be split now.


There are still some incentive rewards for playing seasons, but the ability to stay at a high para level could draw some to non seasonal play.
To be honest though, I'm going to go where the players are, so we will only have to wait and see.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Seasons no seasons...... It's all about Hackin, Wackin and Smack'in...And HAPPY BELATED TURKEY DAY . and Butcher Pete is My name for next season so no steal'in...
It also kinda sucks that you can get everything in one dungeon run In PTR, And you play a whole season and can't get a furnace ....The GILF next door got a Little Turkey Yesterday...






Hey everybody, did the news get around
About a guy named Butcher Pete
Oh, Pete just flew into this town
And he's choppin' up all the women's meat

[Chorus]
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

Butcher Pete's got a long sharp knife
He starts choppin' and don't know when to stop
All you fellows gotta watch your wifes
'Cause Pete don't care who's meat he chops

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

(Saxaphone Solo)

Ever since Peter flew into town
He's been havin' a ball
Just cuttin' and choppin' for miles around
Single women, married women, old maids and all

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

Wakes up in the morning, half past five
Chops from sunrise to sunset
I don't see how he stays alive
Meat's gonna be the death of ole Pete, yeah!

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

(Saxaphone Solo)

The police put Pete in jail
Yes, he finally met his faith
But when they came to pay his bail
They found him choppin' up his cell mate

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

That Butcher Pete is a crazy man
Tries to chop down the wind and the rain
Just hacks on anything he can get
Say, turn this record over, you ain't heard nothing yet!

(Part II)

Well, they let ole Pete out of the jail
He went back to his store
All the women who payed his bail
Were waitin' on Pete to chop some more

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

There's an old woman, who's ninety-two
Lives down the street
She said, one thing more I wanna do
Is find ole Pete and let him chop my meat

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

(Saxaphone Solo)

Pete went to church one Sunday night
He gave the preacher a fit
That crazy Pete started a fight
When he went hackin' on the pulpit

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

Well, they put him in jail again
They tried to give him life
Pete beat the case, he pleaded insane
They gave him back his same ole knife

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

(Saxaphone Solo)

Well, he got out of jail on Sunday night
Monday he tightened his grip
He started to China to see the sites
Went nuts again and chopped up the ship

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat

Brought ole Pete back to town
To electrocute him there
But Pete was crazy like a clown
He chopped down that electric chair

He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's a maniac!
He don't do nothin' but hackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He's hackin' and wackin' and smackin'
He just hacks, wacks, choppin' that meat


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I will still be on seasons. Horrible move by blizzard, the community is going to be split now.


wow, that is lame. I wonder if it's a test by them and if they'll move back to exclusivity. You already have a split of the community where most at season start are in season and then as the season gets long in the tooth you'll find more NS playing. I don't know how much I'd push past getting any achievements for anything special, then out; and I seem to have a hard time playing NS once done with season, so a change like this could spell the death for me. I suppose it depends on where people are playing, for how long, etc.. time will tell.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> There are still some incentive rewards for playing seasons, but the ability to stay at a high para level could draw some to non seasonal play.
> To be honest though, I'm going to go where the players are, so we will only have to wait and see.


Same here. Although I do think there should be some change to how they implement new items and content. I feel like they should make the updates first live on non season, during the off season. Even if it's for just a week. This gives everyone a chance to instantly try the reworks and updates to gear they already have on the non seasonal characters.


----------



## yahu

well technically they would (assuming items are available to NS and season like JT mentioned). typically patch has occurred on a Tuesday and the season starts the Friday after. That said, this could be a much different release cadence than previous patch/season cycles so we won't really know till they say.


----------



## SeD669

Is anyone else not seeing the clan in-game?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well technically they would (assuming items are available to NS and season like JT mentioned). typically patch has occurred on a Tuesday and the season starts the Friday after. That said, this could be a much different release cadence than previous patch/season cycles so we won't really know till they say.


I can confirm that I have looted the same new items from Ptr in both seasonal and non seasonal modes. Like they said at blizzcon though, new items will no longer be exclusive, even the new modes of play such add empowered rifts were available on the non season ptr, just some rewards that will be exclusive to season.
It did feel nice though to start right out at over paragon 700 and start those higher level monsters, not gonna lie.
I do think this may mix up the player base as crazy stated, some people just won't have the time to grind out those para levels, or work for a reward such as wings on a toon.
The biggest difference between seasons and non seems to be the guaranteed sets, we will see how well that is implemented though, and if people really even need that many, our need to pay that long to achieve that certain one.


----------



## Six-Strings

I played this game a fair bit from 2.0 onwards, around 350 Paragon on HC and 100 on SC. So I feel qualified to say this:

This game is leagues better on console. Local coop on one screen is SO much fun, and as an HC player, I love the fact that I can't die to disconnects. Playing this with a controller really makes me wonder why they haven't added controller mode to the PC version...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I played this game a fair bit from 2.0 onwards, around 350 Paragon on HC and 100 on SC. So I feel qualified to say this:
> 
> This game is leagues better on console. Local coop on one screen is SO much fun, and as an HC player, I love the fact that I can't die to disconnects. Playing this with a controller really makes me wonder why they haven't added controller mode to the PC version...


There's a good number of people who share your opinion. However, I don't. I own both copies. My wife wanted to try it on the ps4 after she tried a bit on the pc. I still prefer keyboard and mouse. I will admit Blizzard did a great job translating this game to the console and the controls adapt very well to the controller. Also, I do think the nemesis feature would be enjoyed by those of us on PC. It's a shame the console versions have been hacked to high heaven.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I can confirm that I have looted the same new items from Ptr in both seasonal and non seasonal modes. Like they said at blizzcon though, new items will no longer be exclusive, even the new modes of play such add empowered rifts were available on the non season ptr, just some rewards that will be exclusive to season.
> It did feel nice though to start right out at over paragon 700 and start those higher level monsters, not gonna lie.
> I do think this may mix up the player base as crazy stated, some people just won't have the time to grind out those para levels, or work for a reward such as wings on a toon.
> The biggest difference between seasons and non seems to be the guaranteed sets, we will see how well that is implemented though, and if people really even need that many, our need to pay that long to achieve that certain one.


The power creep is pretty big, typically your non seasonal paragon doesn't matter that much, so you'll have to farm paragon the same seasonal or non. The main difference is going to be if any legacy items are good- then you won't be able to compete on non seasons if you didn't save the right item.


----------



## yahu

still holding onto 0dog!!!







I think I have some old Inna's pants too, but I think I got rid of pretty much everything else.

@SeD669 that is an occasional "feature" that we've all hit. It seems to either fix itself over time or if you exit and re-enter.

*edit - I'd still prefer to play on kbd/mouse, plus I already play on a projector mostly, so that takes out the argument of controller being the only way to play on a bigger screen plopped on my couch. Nemesis mode does sound fun, but with all the hacks I think I'd lose interest.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I played this game a fair bit from 2.0 onwards, around 350 Paragon on HC and 100 on SC. So I feel qualified to say this:
> 
> This game is leagues better on console. Local coop on one screen is SO much fun, and as an HC player, I love the fact that I can't die to disconnects. Playing this with a controller really makes me wonder why they haven't added controller mode to the PC version...


I sometimes use my NYKO controller I just use a key mapper. It works good....


----------



## FlawleZ

I guess I'm old school. Diablo was born a star on the PC first, many years ago. It doesn't feel at home without a mouse and keyboard for me.


----------



## Six-Strings

I couldn't even think of playing Diablo 2 with a controller! But in D3 you really notice that it was designed from the ground up with consoles in mind. The one thing that really sucks though is the targeting system for AoE spells.


----------



## yahu

^I think you have to have consoles somewhat in mind in this day and age. Was D2 not on consoles (I didn't really touch the game). The inventory is much different on consoles (D3). If that inventory was on the PC I'm sure I would have punched my screen (er...wall) by now.

*edited first line as I first read post as "D3 was built for consoles.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I think you have to have consoles somewhat in mind in this day and age. Was D2 not on consoles (I didn't really touch the game). The inventory is much different on consoles (D3). If that inventory was on the PC I'm sure I would have punched my screen (er...wall) by now.
> 
> *edited first line as I first read post as "D3 was built for consoles.


The first Diablo was on PlayStation, but I don't believe the second ever made it.
When someone who played the console version of d3 saw me play it on pc they didn't like the ui at all, even down to how the health globe and resource globe were laid out.
The consoles always seem to get some sort of radial system for everything, it does make sense though, what with the analog sticks and all.


----------



## yahu

I think console users need to have the main game UI minimized due to split screen play. That would be one of the bigger draws for me to play console, but I honestly would so rarely have someone sharing the screen with me to play, so even though it would be fun, it wouldn't hold much weight for me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I couldn't even think of playing Diablo 2 with a controller! But in D3 you really notice that it was designed from the ground up with consoles in mind. The one thing that really sucks though is the targeting system for AoE spells.


I think it's the opposite.

The game didn't come out on consoles for quite awhile. It's pretty obvious they ignored consoles and made the PC version, and had to redesign the UI and targeting to get the game working on consoles, thus the delay. To further the point, controllers aren't compatible with the PC version. If it was designed with consoles in mind, plugging in an xbox controller would just work with no configuration (like GTA and other console games).


----------



## Nw0rb

I wish i could find the post from years before D3 was released stating that it was going to be on consoles... so idk crazy I think they made it with consoles in mind the hole time knowing they botched the game for PC players and hardcore Diablo fans that the only way to save face/make money was to make it for consoles from the start.


----------



## inedenimadam

D3 is quite clunky on consoles. The built in dodge move is nice, but single targeting is much more difficult without a mouse. my brother in law has it on console. I couldn't even.


----------



## yahu

all I know is I'm at work, and D3 ain't being played...what up wit dat??? This has got to be one of the few games evar (for me) where I want to play, but I don't want to play.


----------



## Sainesk

what is this!?



Jk, I'm mainly playing LoTV too. SC2 and D3 are awesome but still have a lot of untapped potential, I need the set dungeons/rifts already.


----------



## yahu

^that's the only time I hear from him anymore. That and when I'm giving him grief for half-enabling his kid's D3 account, who then wants us to play with him.


----------



## staccker

is anyone's brother chris still chugging along playing the game?

also does one get anything from placing top 10 on the leaderboards at the end of the season?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Really liking the changes that will be in 2.4 from what I have seen in the ptr so far, such as the empowered rift.
Still haven't augmented an ancient weapon yet, hopefully next time though.
Only about three more weeks till end of season I believe!


----------



## yahu

@staccker - clan or America? I don't know why I'm asking cause the answer is no for both.







Well lemans might show up and whisper sweet nothings, but I think he'd do that regardless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Really liking the changes that will be in 2.4 from what I have seen in the ptr so far, such as the empowered rift.
> Still haven't augmented an ancient weapon yet, hopefully next time though.
> Only about three more weeks till end of season I believe!


aren't they going to have some downtime between end of season and next? can't remember - does that mean 2.4 will also be delayed?

*edit - didn't see JT's response on this page when posting.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> also does one get anything from placing top 10 on the leaderboards at the end of the season?


I wish.

I could start c9k if you need his special services... give me your battletag and I'll start him sometime tonight and have him add you.


----------



## yahu

^tis' a good service for power leveling!


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wish.
> 
> I could start c9k if you need his special services... give me your battletag and I'll start him sometime tonight and have him add you.


battletag is Loier#1570

do I just chill in town?


----------



## yahu

you can follow him around but if you die he won't revive and you don't receive xp while dead. usually best to sit at lvl entrance and wait for next lvl then port.

dammit, now I want to play!







sitting behind a pile of work I've been putting off today though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @staccker - clan or America? I don't know why I'm asking cause the answer is no for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lemans might show up and whisper sweet nothings, but I think he'd do that regardless.
> aren't they going to have some downtime between end of season and next? can't remember - does that mean 2.4 will also be delayed?
> 
> *edit - didn't see JT's response on this page when posting.


How much downtime is there usually when a season ends to when the next begins?


----------



## yahu

thus far it has been:
- season 'n' end: Sunday night (5p?)
- patch occurs: Tuesday morning
- season 'n+1' start: Friday night (8p?)

my times might be off, but the days are the main point. I think they said this time around they would have a bigger gap between S4 end and S5 start, but I could be confusing that with S5 end and S6 start (a ways off yet).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> battletag is Loier#1570
> 
> do I just chill in town?


Just follow, or if you're doing power leveling, stay at level entrance, and TP when he goes to level 2.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> what is this!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, I'm mainly playing LoTV too. SC2 and D3 are awesome but still have a lot of untapped potential, I need the set dungeons/rifts already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that's the only time I hear from him anymore. That and when I'm giving him grief for half-enabling his kid's D3 account, who then wants us to play with him.


Lol...got laptop on Tuesday and buddies came over, I will be back for next season.


----------



## yahu

ah nice - is it running well for you thus far? Did they inform you that housing baby hamsters in the exhaust channel does not create "positive airflow?"


----------



## FlawleZ

I've had brother Chris running on a spare nonros acct for a couple weeks now. I'm looking to carry on until after 2.4 hits to see if Blizzard plans to take any action towards brother chris. On a side note my L60 Wizard can now carry in a L70 T6 game which is just lol


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah nice - is it running well for you thus far? Did they inform you that housing baby hamsters in the exhaust channel does not create "positive airflow?"


Hamster wheel, hamster nest, same diff ?


----------



## yahu

^similar to his kid's D3 account, I don't think he sprung for the "full service hamster wheel" model.


----------



## lemans81

Lol...I got Chris RoS...but he has range anxiety....he says he can omly have 7 characters so he has deleted his first two that hit 70.....he is 7 and a spaz, there is no hope in teaching him the game yet.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lol...I got Chris RoS...but he has range anxiety....he says he can omly have 7 characters so he has deleted his first two that hit 70.....he is 7 and a spaz, there is no hope in teaching him the game yet.


I have a grandson like that, fairly intelligent but refuses to listen, thankfully he is a sosh so he has learned how to set up a Locale Minecraft server and how to work Skype on his own. You have to find something that will hold their interest


----------



## yahu

@lemans I tried getting him in trouble a couple times. I believe something along the lines of "go tell your dad he's a soulless ginger" and "go kick your dad in his lazy ass (I said butt) and tell him to get up and help you"

For the 2nd one, he said you were sleeping, so he at least knows when not to poke the bear (something the wapce could learn from...). I think he was suddenly disconnected after the 1st one.


----------



## Crazy9000

I think one of lemans kids might have tried to play with me last week. He told me "I am Dad, I changed the account name", and I was really confused. Now that I read this he must have been trying to say Lemans was his dad lol.


----------



## lemans81

Sounds like Chris in all fronts. Lina spends her time on terreria, minecraft,and Just Cause 2.


----------



## Crazy9000

Boom. Season goal accomplished. Wish I named my guy Rank five or something, might be a little more realistic for end of season.


----------



## yahu

the first time I responded to him (before I realized he was 7) he insta-invited me and I declined. He invited again and I let him know I can't really play MP well cause I was at work so I have to pause a lot. He asked why and I said my manager might see me playing. He said something like that's weird and then immediately insta-invited me again. I ended up playing with him for a bit which is when I realized it must be one of lemans' litter.

*edit - grats, crazy. I wish I had an inkling of desire...maybe one of these weekends.


----------



## The LAN Man

gotta rename him rank 3 sader crazy =P Can't give you any grief though the two above you are at least 600 paragons above you


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> gotta rename him rank 3 sader crazy =P Can't give you any grief though the two above you are at least 600 paragons above you


The fastest 70 would have been Rank 2 when I made the sader







. Not sure what I will do now, maybe try WD again.


----------



## FlawleZ

I saw Gaby was 2700+ paragon. Anyone hit 3000 this season?


----------



## The LAN Man

I think the highest is 2828ish


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I saw Gaby was 2700+ paragon. Anyone hit 3000 this season?


did I see that Gaby got his original account unlocked? I think happened to see some account Gaby on top of 4p leaderboards last time I was on a couple weeks ago? I thought he had switched to Ericorn, or something like that.


----------



## The LAN Man

it's still the unicorn account I guess he got the tag changed though


----------



## yahu

ah, I was wondering if that was it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Ericorn is a different guy







.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Those guaranteed set portals in the PTR are hard ;Died 10 times before I got a suit....







but i got one


----------



## JTHMfreak

This build is nice http://www.diablofans.com/builds/67640-2-4-desolacer-shadow-6p-melee-impale-video
I was literally 3 seconds away from clearing a 65. The gear I have is okay.
Last season I struggled in the mid 40s with just about all ancient gear.
So twenty levels higher right off the bat is pretty Damn good.
I didn't miss the time limit because of dying, I never died, and my awareness never activated either. Just can't kill fast enough yet.
The major downside of this build is that it is completely dependent on tightly grouped mobs, because of area damage. Just wasn't getting those mobs.
The only thing I changed from the build sheet was in my pants and chest I used emeralds, and in the helm I used amethyst.
Fun build though, you do a ton of vaulting since impale removed the cost for two seconds every time you hit an enemy with it. And, if you hit an enemy with impale after they have already been hit with it you get hatred returned.
So yeah, DH is back with a vengeance


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> This build is nice http://www.diablofans.com/builds/67640-2-4-desolacer-shadow-6p-melee-impale-video
> I was literally 3 seconds away from clearing a 65. The gear I have is okay.
> Last season I struggled in the mid 40s with just about all ancient gear.
> So twenty levels higher right off the bat is pretty Damn good.
> I didn't miss the time limit because of dying, I never died, and my awareness never activated either. Just can't kill fast enough yet.
> The major downside of this build is that it is completely dependent on tightly grouped mobs, because of area damage. Just wasn't getting those mobs.
> The only thing I changed from the build sheet was in my pants and chest I used emeralds, and in the helm I used amethyst.
> Fun build though, you do a ton of vaulting since impale removed the cost for two seconds every time you hit an enemy with it. And, if you hit an enemy with impale after they have already been hit with it you get hatred returned.
> So yeah, DH is back with a vengeance


That's my shiz right there! I will be back for it.


----------



## Crazy9000

No posts in a few days... must be the black death of PTR.

Got a 89 with Wu


----------



## FlawleZ

Congrats again man. I can see a 90+ for season wrap up for you. Considering your RG and "low paragon" dps.


----------



## yahu

meh - I've been bizzay as all get out. I'd kind of like to play but have no desire to play. I hope it's just due to being too busy and I get out of this funk. I haven't seen anything yet to blow my skirt up. work sucks, so maybe that's it.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Was on the PTR today and the lag and disconnects were rampant, if I were hardcore or on the real season, I would really be PO 'ed. _That lag has gotta go it is literally killing me_- (TooN) (º¿º)


----------



## Crazy9000

If any of you guys actually get on D3, we could probably get you a record or something... my static monk is good for the low to mid 80's.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If any of you guys actually get on D3, we could probably get you a record or something... my static monk is good for the low to mid 80's.


Might take you up on that tomorrow


----------



## yahu

I should probably try and get that 3min achievement or whatevers, and then run an HC toon to 70 at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Was on the PTR today and the lag and disconnects were rampant, if I were hardcore or on the real season, I would really be PO 'ed. _That lag has gotta go it is literally killing me_- (TooN) (º¿º)


PTR is separate (and I've heard low resources attributed to it as well) and is usually prone to lag. E.g. - pre-2.3 there was major lag with most builds especially as they enabled Area Dmg.


----------



## SeD669

Heya guys. Just have a quick question. What belt and bracers would be good for a whirlwind Barb?
Im sort of good with everything else (Other than the furnace that I still need for that Cube).


----------



## yahu

Hey SeD! sorry for falling off the face of the earth - just haven't had much time. pride of cassius is a pretty good belt as it allows Ignore Pain to be extended for up to 6 seconds. For bracers you could go with steady strikers or lacuni for increased attack speed or parthan defenders if you are stunning for toughness. check the leaderboards (shift+L while in game then view details) to get a look at builds as there are a couple others. hopefully I'll get on in the next week and if nothing else, if you're around at the start of the next season it should be more packed with players.


----------



## SeD669

Hey Yahu. Thanks for that info!!! I have hit the wall @ 40 GRIFT with my build and now its a bit slow going.
I have not been on much either due to work/family visiting. But from the 1st to the 11th of Jan I am at home on holidays







So gonna hit the rifts hard.
Still looking for that elusive Furnace lol. I have given up on the Obsidian ring in exchange for the convention of elements which is not too bad.
Hope to play a few longer games next time you are on. Cheers


----------



## FlawleZ

May take you up on that Crazy, pretty sure we can clear past the 80 we already did. Also I can power level anyone if they're wanting the L70 HC achievement.


----------



## Sainesk

S5 starts in a month from today!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> S5 starts in a month from today!


Season is ending at 5pm PST on dec 30, so in two weeks. Time for everyone to get their records in







.


----------



## Mikecdm

Two more weeks of trying wizard clear


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Season is ending at 5pm PST on dec 30, so in two weeks. Time for everyone to get their records in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wish I could, I keep getting stuck in the ptr trying to see how high this new build will go


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Wish I could, I keep getting stuck in the ptr trying to see how high this new build will go


Time for that after the patch







.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey Yahu. Thanks for that info!!! I have hit the wall @ 40 GRIFT with my build and now its a bit slow going.
> I have not been on much either due to work/family visiting. But from the 1st to the 11th of Jan I am at home on holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gonna hit the rifts hard.
> Still looking for that elusive Furnace lol. I have given up on the Obsidian ring in exchange for the convention of elements which is not too bad.
> Hope to play a few longer games next time you are on. Cheers


I'm really going to try and get on this coming weekend sometime. Work's been kicking my butt and then family stuff on the weekends. We shall see!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> May take you up on that Crazy, pretty sure we can clear past the 80 we already did. Also I can power level anyone if they're wanting the L70 HC achievement.


I've said it before, but I really need to take you up on that, Flawlez.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Time for that after the patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


couldn't agree more! I go into seasons so blind. I haven't played or even read a thing.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm really going to try and get on this coming weekend sometime. Work's been kicking my butt and then family stuff on the weekends. We shall see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I really need to take you up on that, Flawlez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't agree more! I go into seasons so blind. I haven't played or even read a thing.


I would, but Nobody is ever on when I'm on.


----------



## FlawleZ

Was on for a couple hours tonight and actually saw a few OCNers. Ran a handful of speed 75s and joined up with SeD for a couple quick rifts before turning in for testing night. I actually got an upgrade on my barbs belt tonight was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SeD669

Hey FlawleZ glad to hear about the belt! That Furnace still eludes me lol. I wish I could have stayed on for longer but life gets in the way sometimes








Thanks for the speedrifts too that was awesome. It seems to take me forever once I get to L40 Grifts.
Depending on my GF's plans tonight.... I may get an hour or two in.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Well, looks like I'm going to be on more often. As soon as this stupid school money transfers to my bank I can buy a car, finally able to get to and from work on my own, best part is playing d3 more than once a week, setting my son more, and I guess no more sleeping on the streets at night, too Damn cold for that nonsense.


----------



## SeD669

JTHMfreak thats good news.
Is "sleeping on the streets" a metaphor or actually what it sounds like?


----------



## lemans81

I sent him a pm asking that too.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> JTHMfreak thats good news.
> Is "sleeping on the streets" a metaphor or actually what it sounds like?


no metaphor at all, had to take what I could get as far as a job, while I work on my degree, and wait for money to come in.
Yeah, it sucks, but not much I could do other than just do it. If you drink enough, you don't notice the weather so much.
In the mornings I would go to the mall and do school work on my tablet and phone all day until it was time for work.
I work roughly forty miles from where I live, I worked nights, and my ride works mornings.
So, that's why I couldn't get home


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> ...best part is playing d3 more than once a week, setting my son more, and I guess no more sleeping on the streets at night, too Damn cold for that nonsense.


well at least your priorities are in order.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well at least your priorities are in order.


Exactly, once a week with d3 is just not enough


----------



## SeD669

Wow dude that's dedication. Good on ya man!








Sounds like some serious sacrifices for a better future. But I must say that "drinking so you don't notice the weather" sounds worrying.... but anyways
Wish you all the best, especially with your son.
And yes.... playing Diablo more is a bonus too haha


----------



## The LAN Man

congrats crazy and mike. You guys are on the front page for American 4 mans now


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> congrats crazy and mike. You guys are on the front page for American 4 mans now


Not the in game front page, but I'll take what I can get







.


----------



## The LAN Man

Hey still top 20 US


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> no metaphor at all, had to take what I could get as far as a job, while I work on my degree, and wait for money to come in.
> Yeah, it sucks, but not much I could do other than just do it. If you drink enough, you don't notice the weather so much.
> In the mornings I would go to the mall and do school work on my tablet and phone all day until it was time for work.
> I work roughly forty miles from where I live, I worked nights, and my ride works mornings.
> So, that's why I couldn't get home


This will give you a better perspective on life in general, where you spending your nights in the streets of Victorville? that high altitude desert can get cold at night even in the summer


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> This will give you a better perspective on life in general, where you spending your nights in the streets of Victorville? that high altitude desert can get cold at night even in the summer


When I'm on the streets I'm in Ontario/Rancho, so not as bad as Victorville.
It's my old stomping grounds, so I know the area pretty well add to where I can crash and whatnot without being messed with.

Yesterday I did the augmentation with a legendary gem. I augmented karlei's point, it decided to add intelligence top the dagger (250 intelligence).
I thought, well at least I can roll it into dex, wrong!
So it looks like augmenting is a pretty big gamble as well, unless they change things.


----------



## lemans81

So I heard rumor that the season won't have anything exclusive sans achievements...is that true? If it is, there is a possibility I won't come back for this one.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I heard rumor that the season won't have anything exclusive sans achievements...is that true? If it is, there is a possibility I won't come back for this one.


The new legendary items will be available to non-season right away. Stash space will be unlockable only in seasons (but probably every season up to a maximum so not limited to this one). The only exclusive things will be the season journey portrait and cosmetic pet.

I'm actually excited because of those discontinued items I want to try out with the new/reworked sets on my non-season characters...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I heard rumor that the season won't have anything exclusive sans achievements...is that true? If it is, there is a possibility I won't come back for this one.


Yep, no season exclusives. The community is going to be completely split, going to be twice as hard to find people to play with, seasons or non.


----------



## yahu

so ghey blizzard...


----------



## lemans81

Well I have no reason to take vacation and hit it hard. Guess I will log in on the Monday after to level. Might be the end of my affair with d3, it's sad of all the insane issue's(botting lol)that they screw up the biggest pull. Might as well just run "events" once every other month with pet quests.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Well I have no reason to take vacation and hit it hard. Guess I will log in on the Monday after to level. Might be the end of my affair with d3, it's sad of all the insane issue's(botting lol)that they screw up the biggest pull. Might as well just run "events" once every other month with pet quests.


Boooooooooooo, you must keep playing.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well I hope some of you play season 5. Looks like I'll have plenty time to play just got out of the hospital, Had another heart attack. No more drink'in smok'in or gilfs for awhile. ....(º¿º)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I hope some of you play season 5. Looks like I'll have plenty time to play just got out of the hospital, Had another heart attack. No more drink'in smok'in or gilfs for awhile. ....(º¿º)


Damn, that sucks, hope your recovery is speedy. I'll be playing in the mornings and afternoon during weekdays, hope to see you on, heard you can be pretty entertaining in team speak


----------



## yahu

good to hear you're at least somewhat okay papa - at least enough to be online. did they bypass for either or stent, or something else? What about ciga-weed? Is that also bad in your state?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I hope some of you play season 5. Looks like I'll have plenty time to play just got out of the hospital, Had *another* heart attack. No more drink'in smok'in or gilfs for awhile. ....(º¿º)


Are you any more likely after a first heart attack to have another? is this "only" your second if you don't mind me asking (even one is too many). Wish you a swift recovery and hopefully the docs give you the stamp of approval to get back to the little joys in life soon (except probably the smoking) drinking in moderation can have health benefits and the latter I would consider exercise







.


----------



## PaPaBlista

)[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Damn, that sucks, hope your recovery is speedy. I'll be playing in the mornings and afternoon during weekdays, hope to see you on, heard you can be pretty entertaining in team speak


Thank you we will hack and slash together...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> good to hear you're at least somewhat okay papa - at least enough to be online. did they bypass for either or stent, or something else? What about ciga-weed? Is that also bad in your state?


If you mean reefer I ain't giving that up....it took to long to grow it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Are you any more likely after a first heart attack to have another? is this "only" your second if you don't mind me asking (even one is too many). Wish you a swift recovery and hopefully the docs give you the stamp of approval to get back to the little joys in life soon (except probably the smoking) drinking in moderation can have health benefits and the latter I would consider exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I had a major heart attack in July 2004 (actually kicked the bucket) They say if you make it ten years you're apt to be fine, Well I was out building a shed last week tossing some concrete blocks around to build the foundation and started having chest pain (which isn't abnormal when you over exert yourself after an attack). So I took a break and started feeling better. Went on with my activities and the pain became more frequent, so I took a nitro pill and it went away (also normal). I rested up a day or two, then was changing the ball joints in my sons truck swinging a BFH (Like a Furnace), and it happened again, A little more intense this time so I took the nitro again it went away, then I started getting pains from just walking around and such, so I thought I had better get it checked out . I turns out I had had several attacks and they took me straight in and put two more stents in me. I am very physically active, 6'0" ft tall 175 lbs. My main problems are smoking and what I eat I'm a red meat addict, and if it ain't fried it sucks kind of guy. I'm dealing with a lot of stress also, I really don't drink that often mainly on weekends or the occasional D3 all nighter, But I like my vodka or bourbon straight over rocks and I will admit *when* I drink it I'll have more than a few . ( I haven't been falling down drunk in 20 years) So now I really have to make some big changes I think the smoking and the food choices are going to be the worst part of it I have smoked for 40+ years (although before I had the first attack in 2004 I was smoking 4 packs a day , but the last ten years I average 8 to 12 smokes a day)
As for recovery I did have some major damage this time and the doc said I wouldn't make it through another one so the time is now, I have limited myself to 5 smokes a day this week and I'll try a reduce that one a week ( the doc actually told me not to go cold turkey it would cause me more stress and do more harm and people who go CT are 10 times more apt to start smoking again) I'm going today and get one of those E cigs to curtail the urge ( there not great for you either but not nearly as bad as real cigs) . Now I have to go eat my breakfast of a hand full of pills....

*If you don't smoke don't start, If you do smoke QUIT NOW while your young, Life can be kinda fun....* *And limit your TACO'S*

I appreciate your wish for a speedy recovery and I want to be around for season 100 (º¿º)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Damn, that sucks, hope your recovery is speedy. I'll be playing in the mornings and afternoon during weekdays, hope to see you on, heard you can be pretty entertaining in team speak


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I had a major heart attack in July 2004 (actually kicked the bucket) They say if you make it ten years you're apt to be fine, Well I was out building a shed last week tossing some concrete blocks around to build the foundation and started having chest pain (which isn't abnormal when you over exert yourself after an attack). So I took a break and started feeling better. Went on with my activities and the pain became more frequent, so I took a nitro pill and it went away (also normal). I rested up a day or two, then was changing the ball joints in my sons truck swinging a BFH (Like a Furnace), and it happened again, A little more intense this time so I took the nitro again it went away, then I started getting pains from just walking around and such, so I thought I had better get it checked out . I turns out I had had several attacks and they took me straight in and put two more stents in me. I am very physically active, 6'0" ft tall 175 lbs. My main problems are smoking and what I eat I'm a red meat addict, and if it ain't fried it sucks kind of guy. I'm dealing with a lot of stress also, I really don't drink that often mainly on weekends or the occasional D3 all nighter, But I like my vodka or bourbon straight over rocks and I will admit *when* I drink it I'll have more than a few . ( I haven't been falling down drunk in 20 years) So now I really have to make some big changes I think the smoking and the food choices are going to be the worst part of it I have smoked for 40+ years (although before I had the first attack in 2004 I was smoking 4 packs a day , but the last ten years I average 8 to 12 smokes a day)
> As for recovery I did have some major damage this time and the doc said I wouldn't make it through another one so the time is now, I have limited myself to 5 smokes a day this week and I'll try a reduce that one a week ( the doc actually told me not to go cold turkey it would cause me more stress and do more harm and people who go CT are 10 times more apt to start smoking again) I'm going today and get one of those E cigs to curtail the urge ( there not great for you either but not nearly as bad as real cigs) . Now I have to go eat my breakfast of a hand full of pills....
> 
> *If you don't smoke don't start, If you do smoke QUIT NOW while your young, Life can be kinda fun....* *And limit your TACO'S*
> 
> I appreciate your wish for a speedy recovery and I want to be around for season 85 (º¿º)


Damn, four packs a day? Wow! I was up to two a day at about 17 down to one a day for a long time now, I been smoking about 20 years, so I know how hard it is to quit.
The e cig stuff did help me drastically cut back though, do that may help you, but make sure it's not any worse than Ann actual cig, they are still studying those things.
I love my tacos and booze as well, so I feel you there.
My blood pressure had gotten so high, that a nurse moved me closer to station to keep an eye on me, I know it was well over 200 on the first number, and over 189 on the second I think, maybe I can learn from your health though, hopefully


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Damn, four packs a day? Wow! I was up to two a day at about 17 down to one a day for a long time now, I been smoking about 20 years, so I know how hard it is to quit.
> The e cig stuff did help me drastically cut back though, do that may help you, but make sure it's not any worse than Ann actual cig, they are still studying those things.
> I love my tacos and booze as well, so I feel you there.
> My blood pressure had gotten so high, that a nurse moved me closer to station to keep an eye on me, I know it was well over 200 on the first number, and over 189 on the second I think, maybe I can learn from your health though, hopefully


Damn I thought mine was high @ 188 over 125 how are you alive my friend your heart should have exploded... Please hang around. *Like Red Green say's I'm a man I can change "if I have too"*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> *Like Red Green say's I'm a man I can change "if I have too"*


I dont know how many are going to catch that reference, but I sure did!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Damn I thought mine was high @ 188 over 125 how are you alive my friend your heart should have exploded... Please hang around. *Like Red Green say's I'm a man I can change "if I have too"*


I really do not know (although doing stuff like drinking an entire 750ml bottle of vodka by yourself in an hour and a half probably didn't help, I don't do that anymore though), you should have seen the look on the nurses face, it was just straight shock. I was out on high blood pressure meds, but those ran out, no insurance.
Shoot, my heart beats hard enough to where you can see it vibrate my pec pretty decently.
I have been trying to be healthier though, although it was hard this last couple months, living on the streets most of the time, but I got my car today, so now I can make it home every night!
Looking forward to playing some d3 with you man.
At this point, I'm convinced that life, and Murphy along with his law) just won't let me die, they both want to see how much more misery I can go through, lol.


----------



## Cybertox

Have you guys seen this already?


----------



## Cybertox

Another one


----------



## russ18uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


Funny how the warrior and crusader seemed weak whereas the DH just one-shots everything. Monk seemed slow.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Funny how the warrior and crusader seemed weak whereas the DH just one-shots everything. Monk seemed slow.


I wouldn't judge the strength of those classes by that footage, it is merely for showcase purposes.


----------



## yahu

I'm only judging the content by that gangsta in the Yankees gear!


----------



## Mikecdm

Finally something decent, not quite what i'm aiming for though


----------



## Crazy9000

Grats Wu, top 5!


----------



## PaPaBlista

*Merry Christmas*

_____________________________ (██)
__________(█)_______________██████
_________(███)___________ █████████
________(█████)________████████████
______ (███████)______ (░░░░░░░░░░░)
_____(█████████)_____(░░░░█░░█░░░░)
____(██░░░░░░░██)___ (░░(░░░●░░░)░░░)
_____▒░░█░░█░░▒____ (░░░(░░◡░░)░░░░)
____▒░░░░░░░░░░▒___ (░░░░░░░░░░░░░)
____▒░░█░░░█░░░▒___██(░░░░░░░░░)██
____▒░░░███░░░░▒___███(░░░░░░)████
_____▒░░░░░░░░▒___████████████████
_____██░░░░░░██___████████████████
____▒▒███████▒▒___███ █████████ ███
___▒░░░█████░░░▒__███ █████████ ███
_▒░▒░░░███░░░▒░▒__███ █████████ ███
_▒░░▒░░███░░▒░░▒_ ███ █████████ ███
_▒░░░▒░███░▒░░░▒_ (░░) █████████_(░░)
__▒░░▒░███░▒░░▒_______█████████__(██)
_▒▒▒▒░░███░░▒▒▒▒_____█████████__/▓▓▓\
_▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒____ ████__████▓▓▓▓▓▓)
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒___████__████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓)
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒___████__████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓)
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒__(░░░░)_(░░░░)▓▓▓▓▓▓▓)
▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒___████__████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓)
_▒░░░░░░░░░░░░░▒____ ████__████▓▓▓▓▓▓▓)
__▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒______████__████▓▓▓▓▓▓)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Have a safe and merry Christmas everyone, get dat loot.


----------



## Sainesk

This was one of my gifts, I got a good chuckle out of it (yet to read and at first I though it would be all blank pages/there's no such thing!):


----------



## yahu

Merry Xmas all. ffs I need some sleep!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Merry Xmas all. ffs I need some sleep!


You can sleep when you're dead.


----------



## yahu

I'm afraid I'd probably be up then too...haunting one of you muh-fuggahs


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got this for myself last Sunday.
Needs body work, but boy is she a nice ride!


----------



## PaPaBlista

I got a bottle of NITRO and some blood pressure medicine ......


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I got a bottle of NITRO and some blood pressure medicine ......


Sadly, I should probably have both of those, and I'm only 36


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sadly, I should probably have both of those, and I'm only 36


only?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sadly, I should probably have both of those, and I'm only 36


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> only?


When you're 55, 36 sounds young. I was still racing motocross, partying like there was no tomorrow, could make the love without duct taping a ice cream stick to my ****er Now I have to take 1/2 a Viagra to keep from peeing on my feet etc.etc.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> When you're 55, 36 sounds young. I was still racing motocross, partying like there was no tomorrow, could make the love without duct taping a ice cream stick to my ****er Now I have to take 1/2 a Viagra to keep from peeing on my feet etc.etc.


I do not look forward to this. #29forlyfe


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> only?


At 36, I should be a bastion of health, but when I partied, I liked to party as hard as possible, thus leading to conditions earlier in life, C'est la vie


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> When you're 55, 36 sounds young. I was still racing motocross, partying like there was no tomorrow, could make the love without duct taping a ice cream stick to my ****er Now I have to take 1/2 a Viagra to keep from peeing on my feet etc.etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not look forward to this. #29forlyfe
Click to expand...

#lol
#surpriseInTwelveMonths


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm still only 23. Pinnacle of health and fitness. Ha


----------



## yahu

how's that medical discharge working out for you? haha, I keed, I keed! I'm waiting for my first heart attack. Having a teenager sucks. He's a pathological liar and I've damn near smashed his teeth in a few times. Merry fuggin' Christmas.


----------



## The LAN Man

Eh it's going I've got less than 100 days left and they've alread got my disability figures so it's looking good so far


----------



## yahu

what's your disability % looking like so far? My dad has a pretty high disability % and I think it keeps going up every year.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> how's that medical discharge working out for you? haha, I keed, I keed! I'm waiting for my first heart attack. Having a teenager sucks. He's a pathological liar and I've damn near smashed his teeth in a few times. Merry fuggin' Christmas.


Teenager, been there done that he's 25 and still a pathological liar, I told him he needs to get out work his job ,get his own home find a woman and treat his money good, WHILE HE STILL KNOWS EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW....
Then, there is my daughter 23 does know nearly everything and has earned it..College grad, She makes me proud. Also can be in a different state or country in the blink of an eye because she has common sense (which isn't so common any more) you have to deal with it, U cant pick your offspring....

OH Yea, when he dared to punch me in the face,Blacked my eye made my nose hurt. I let him have the one hit.. Then, I broke his arm dragged him across the ice and threw him in a bathtub he laid in all night whining,. He has never raised a hand against me again...and I don't think he ever will.

I'm the PaPa < Respect


----------



## SeD669

Merry Belated Xmas guys!! Been looking for a Furnace for sooooooo long I'm almost over it. Hope everyone is finding better loot than me... and is having a great holiday


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm looking at 40% which isn't bad I mean money's money


----------



## yahu

^dayum, 40% ain't bad at all!

Merry xmas SeD! I'm 1month+ out of D3. I'm hoping I get into it with the next patch. Speaking of which - who all will be playing season vs non? What's the biggest draw for season - more extra tabs after the season is complete?

the kid lied to me again (I swear he will lie to his grave unless I have a mountain of evidence). he's now sitting at my work doing all his homework again. I tore his previous homework to shreds and killed his NYE party he was hoping to have with his friends. Tough sheeit kiddo.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm going to be playing seasons. I like the idea of wiping the slate clean and getting a fresh start each patch. I'm not a huge fan of the 0-70 leveling, but it is pretty fun once you hit 70 to gear up with everyone. I'm hoping to take the day off so I can start right at 5pm.


----------



## yahu

maybe I should have clarified everyone except you...we know you be crazy.







I might try season this time to see how I feel. If I peter out quick then I'm either no into season anymore, or literally just not into the game as much anymore.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'll start off on seasons, hopefully enough of us are on to keep going, when does it start up?


----------



## yahu

Jan 15th (a Friday).

Reminder to all to clean out yer stash - end of S4 is this Wed (12/30) @ 5P PST! 2.4 is due out sometime between 12/30 and 1/15. If I had to guess I'd say 1/12.

BTW - grats on the prelude JT! I remember when I almost blew my left nut on one...in 1998


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Jan 15th (a Friday).
> 
> Reminder to all to clean out yer stash - end of S4 is this Wed (12/30) @ 5P PST! 2.4 is due out sometime between 12/30 and 1/15. If I had to guess I'd say 1/12.
> 
> BTW - grats on the prelude JT! I remember when I almost blew my left nut on one...in 1998


Lol, thank you. Unfortunately I won't be keeping it due to the way the wife feels about it, but I'll have it long enough to have fun with it, and profit off of it. Only cost me 1150


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I might try season this time to see how I feel. If I peter out quick then I'm either no into season anymore, or literally just not into the game as much anymore.


Pretty much how I feel.


----------



## russ18uk

Season only for the stash tab.


----------



## FlawleZ

If anyone wants to make a last run at clan leader boards I have my Sader setup for 80+ in 4 man.


----------



## yahu

I'll probably get on later, but really only to clear my stash out. I played D3 on XBOne yesterday for the first time. split screen is pretty nifty but I apparently had a death grip on the controller whilst running my slow as fugg low lvl WD around. I could feel my hands starting to actually ache when I realized I must be gripping too tight.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'll probably get on later, but really only to clear my stash out. I played D3 on XBOne yesterday for the first time. split screen is pretty nifty but I apparently had a death grip on the controller whilst running my slow as fugg low lvl WD around. I could feel my hands starting to actually ache when I realized I must be gripping too tight.


I had that problem with console controllers, and found out I was holding it wrong.


----------



## yahu

^well I didn't have it nestled in between my legs, if that is what you mean.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Just started playing again, haven't played since the introduction of "Seasons".

Do I PM the op to get on the list? Would love to jump on with some of you guys.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*
> 
> Just started playing again, haven't played since the introduction of "Seasons".
> 
> Do I PM the op to get on the list? Would love to jump on with some of you guys.


hey, good timing. Season 4 is ending today and Season 5 will be starting in a couple weeks, with the latest patch (2.4) slated to drop sometime between now and then. There should be more players online when the patch hits and even more once Season 5 starts.

Follow the instructions in the original post if you haven't already, and one of us should be online in-game to approve your request to join the clan.


----------



## inedenimadam

trying to find the gumption to gear up for another season...

just dont have it right now.

maybe by season start


----------



## yahu

^you could always run around with lemans kid on normal difficulty. I hear normal is where teh XPs are!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you could always run around with lemans kid on normal difficulty. I hear normal is where teh XPs are!


I really am dreading another season at this point. I think the bot really took the wind out of my sails for this game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I really am dreading another season at this point. I think the bot really took the wind out of my sails for this game.


Don't blame brother Chris







. I think people just get tired of games after awhile.

I'd recommend possibly just taking a patch or two off, then coming back... there would be a bunch of changes then, and you wouldn't have played in awhile, making things more engaging.


----------



## Mikecdm

Seems like I might get off work early. Maybe 4 hrs left to play when I get home, but used my last 300 keys last night. Didn't even bother trying to get more. Didn't think I'd be getting off work early.


----------



## yahu

^you used 300 keys last night??? sweet gad ahmighty.

Eden will be in if DH changes are good.







I have read very little about how the classes are going in PTR.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Seems like I might get off work early. Maybe 4 hrs left to play when I get home, but used my last 300 keys last night. Didn't even bother trying to get more. Didn't think I'd be getting off work early.


Any way you can remote in to your PC and start it up?


----------



## Mikecdm

Nope, and I thought about running it in the morning. Then decided, no need.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you used 300 keys last night??? sweet gad ahmighty.
> 
> Eden will be in if DH changes are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read very little about how the classes are going in PTR.


I can confirm that dh is again fun, and viable. Lots of vaulting around, and good damage. I cleared a 62 with only two or three ancient pieces


----------



## yahu

62?! what is this, season2? har har, I keed! I did see links to WD videos running 80+, but I'm assuming that was before LoN nerfing.


----------



## Crazy9000

I have barely looked in to the next patch lol. I was really hopeful that firebirds was coming back, but people are telling me it's slow time set :'(. I guess we'll see what it's like Tuesday.

One hour left... looking pretty good for my Crusader, still Rank 3. I'm pretty stoked, I was really disappointed last season which was my worst. Looks like Wu is locking down 6th on Wizard, unless he farmed up some keys really quick and is going to make a last minute miracle. 6th is pretty damn solid.

No GR90, we got within 30 seconds multiple times







. Not sure if I should blame the lag, or the few we had 3 mins (not quite enough for RG) and didn't get a conduit pylon, which makes 2+ mins time. The 88 on 3p was nice, even though Wu wasn't there. Passed with 1 second remaining. The static monk died on the RG, and I managed to instantly click on him and get a res... 5 second timer + ghost walk would have made us loose by several seconds xD. Was pretty neat being able to compete on groups, previously there was a trial GR key barrier you had to get over before you could even attempt any top50 clears.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I have barely looked in to the next patch lol. I was really hopeful that firebirds was coming back, but people are telling me it's slow time set :'(. I guess we'll see what it's like Tuesday.
> 
> One hour left... looking pretty good for my Crusader, still Rank 3. I'm pretty stoked, I was really disappointed last season which was my worst. Looks like Wu is locking down 6th on Wizard, unless he farmed up some keys really quick and is going to make a last minute miracle. 6th is pretty damn solid.
> 
> No GR90, we got within 30 seconds multiple times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I should blame the lag, or the few we had 3 mins (not quite enough for RG) and didn't get a conduit pylon, which makes 2+ mins time. The 88 on 3p was nice, even though Wu wasn't there. Passed with 1 second remaining. The static monk died on the RG, and I managed to instantly click on him and get a res... 5 second timer + ghost walk would have made us loose by several seconds xD. Was pretty neat being able to compete on groups, previously there was a trial GR key barrier you had to get over before you could even attempt any top50 clears.


The paragon Gods have spoken.


----------



## yahu

FYI - I approved @1055AMDGuy addition to the clan as it sounds like he sent PMs with his info. He mentioned the TS info on the news tab in-game might be incorrect (TS and not TS3?). I haven't been on a machine with TS installed to verify but he was able to get it working so I'm guessing the news tab just needs an update.

good hanging out and talking with you. apologies for passing out as I was going off 1.5 hours of sleep from the night before. To set expectations - this may or may not be a frequent occurrence while playing D3 with me. You might find me "wall running" in a dungeon somewhere.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you used 300 keys last night??? sweet gad ahmighty.
> 
> Eden will be in if DH changes are good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read very little about how the classes are going in PTR.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that dh is again fun, and viable. Lots of vaulting around, and good damage. I cleared a 62 with only two or three ancient pieces
Click to expand...

music to my ears. but still not convinced. two more weeks?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> music to my ears. but still not convinced. two more weeks?


You're going to love it eden, we will be getting some good high clears with dh.
Last season, with all ancient gear I was topping out in the low to mid 40s, in out I was doing a 62 with only a free ancient pieces, that's already about a twenty level jump, with mostly basic gear.
The melee styled build feels more involved also, more paying attention to health and resource, but still feeling pretty godly at the same time. Whereas when you had the m6 set (which I tried recently and it failed miserably, maybe I did it wrong), you were extremely powerful, but you just hammered down on the same two keys without ever really doing anything.
The new build had you focusing on distance, as well as movement, since you get damage resistance bonus when moving, and damage increase when standing still. So more thought hours into playing.
Honestly, I really feel like this is the best iteration of the demon hunter yet, it feels more like how a demon hunter would be, and fight.
Unfortunately, I only played one of the new builds, because I just loved it do much, sc's Andi because it just worked so well.
Give 2.4 a chance, if it doesn't bring you back, cool, you tried it. But, I think you'll love the changes. Especially the one that keys you kind of make your own set. For that, you use the litany ring set, and for every piece of ancient gear you have that didn't make a set bonus you get a damage bonus.
Some fun changes to the game, you really ought to check it out.
See you on man.


----------



## lemans81

Stuff all moved over.....felt zero urge to play though. Something better light my fire.....(ps. deadline to take off from work is quick approaching)


----------



## Cybertox

Is the new area going to be included in the upcoming season? Considering the fact that the next season starts on January 15th, I dont think I will be playing this time around. The changes and new content are nice and interesting but I am afraid I will be way too busy with my winter quarter at uni and work.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> felt zero urge to play though. Something better light my fire.....


le ditto

I didn't even log on to clear my stuffs.

just going to delete all the toons and all the stuffs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> le ditto
> 
> I didn't even log on to clear my stuffs.
> 
> just going to delete all the toons and all the stuffs.


Yep, best strategy for seasons players is to not bother organizing anything, then just take stuff from mailbox as you need it until the season starts... then delete characters as you need to without even looking at their gear.


----------



## yahu

or...you could spend the multiple hours it took me to somewhat organize. Having more than a full page of crafting materials + gems is a big pain in the ol' dickerie-doo. I've already deleted high-ish legendary gems from past seasons (nothing like Crazy would have, natch) but 4 seasons worth of trash pile is getting pretty stupid. Hopefully 2.4 will somewhat fix that since you can 'eat' gems to add primary.

I actually did feel the urge to play...until the organizing wiped me out. I'd be more inclined to go the route Crazy mentioned except I really don't know if I'll be in season or non.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> or...you could spend the multiple hours it took me to somewhat organize. Having more than a full page of crafting materials + gems is a big pain in the ol' dickerie-doo. I've already deleted high-ish legendary gems from past seasons (nothing like Crazy would have, natch) but 4 seasons worth of trash pile is getting pretty stupid. Hopefully 2.4 will somewhat fix that since you can 'eat' gems to add primary.
> 
> I actually did feel the urge to play...until the organizing wiped me out. I'd be more inclined to go the route Crazy mentioned except I really don't know if I'll be in season or non.


The primary added from "eating" a gem sends to be random. I had intelligence added onto a weapon for a demon hunter, which does me a whole lot of good. Couldn't reroll it either


----------



## Mikecdm

Wait until patch hits, buy extra tabs , then keep everything


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Wait until patch hits, buy extra tabs , then keep everything


Only the first extra can be bought, the rest are earned if I remember right


----------



## yahu

^I think that is what I heard - after the 1st, 1 added per season accomplishments (not sure what those are exactly).

As for the primary, the way I saw it in video in PTR was that you spend 3 x flawless royal in the recipe and the gems you use gives you that primary added. I think he said he spent a lvl70 legendary gem, 3 x flawless topaz, and whatever other items, and got 350 Int added. This was an older video from earlier PTR I believe so it could be this has changed.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I think that is what I heard - after the 1st, 1 added per season accomplishments (not sure what those are exactly).
> 
> As for the primary, the way I saw it in video in PTR was that you spend 3 x flawless royal in the recipe and the gems you use gives you that primary added. I think he said he spent a lvl70 legendary gem, 3 x flawless topaz, and whatever other items, and got 350 Int added. This was an older video from earlier PTR I believe so it could be this has changed.


That sounds about right, from what I remember doing myself, they should make the added stat class specific though


----------



## iARDAs

Ordered a 21:9 screen. Shame that Diablo 3 does not take advantage of it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a 21:9 screen. Shame that Diablo 3 does not take advantage of it.


What do you mean? I play with 21:9


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What do you mean? I play with 21:9


What really? I looked at internet and it says game does not support 21:9 and people are complaining. Weird...

Is it natively supported?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What really? I looked at internet and it says game does not support 21:9 and people are complaining. Weird...
> 
> Is it natively supported?


You just have to run in fullscreen windowed instead of fullscreen.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You just have to run in fullscreen windowed instead of fullscreen.


Ahh I see. Better than nothing at least.

I hate playing games windowed though. It is extremely distracting but maybe I will get used to it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahh I see. Better than nothing at least.
> 
> I hate playing games windowed though. It is extremely distracting but maybe I will get used to it.


Fullscreen windowed looks visually the same as fullscreen. I like it better since you can browse the internet while waiting for people without minimizing (if you have more then 1 monitor).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Fullscreen windowed looks visually the same as fullscreen. I like it better since you can browse the internet while waiting for people without minimizing (if you have more then 1 monitor).


YOu know what I hate about it? I hate that the name of the game appears on the top of the monitor on a blue window border. Damn I hate it.

"First world problems"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> YOu know what I hate about it? I hate that the name of the game appears on the top of the monitor on a blue window border. Damn I hate it.
> 
> "First world problems"


It doesn't in Diablo


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It doesn't in Diablo


oh wow this is fullscreen as you know it. Why have 21:9on windowed but not on native full screen?

Window mode does not stretch the game right?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> oh wow this is fullscreen as you know it. Why have 21:9on windowed but not on native full screen?
> 
> Window mode does not stretch the game right?


Yep, no stretching. If it looks weird, switch to fullscreen, then back to fullscreen windowed and it fixes it.


----------



## SeD669

Yahu you are a maniac. Less than 2 hours to go before you are supposed to go to work... we killig it haha.
Still no furnace


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It doesn't in Diablo


That looks amazing


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a 21:9 screen. Shame that Diablo 3 does not take advantage of it.


I see you are using a gtx 970, you can enable DSR in nVidia control panel or GeForce experience and choose any res you want, I sometimes play on a 1360 x 768 TV but use a 1490 X841 res. DSR renders at a high res then scales it to your monitors native res to enhance quality.

BTW if you go to much higher it will sometimes make the colors hinky looking


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> hinky looking


highly technical terminology ^


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> highly technical terminology ^


You kinda got the meaning though, right









"Colors look washed out"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> highly technical terminology ^
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda got the meaning though, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Colors look washed out"
Click to expand...

I am just picking on you. I am from Georgia, "hinky" is a real word in these parts.


----------



## yahu

lol - I've heard janky but not sure I've heard hinky looking. I think we all knew what you meant tho, Papa!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Yahu you are a maniac. Less than 2 hours to go before you are supposed to go to work... we killig it haha.
> Still no furnace


yeah, that was a bad day.







I wish I coulda played more since but have family in town for the holidays and then threw together a last minute party last night. sang karaoke till after 4A and then passed out by 5a. We gotta get you that furnace!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It doesn't in Diablo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank goodness cause the projector plays 1080p at a slightly different refresh than windows so if in fullscreen it resets the PJ everytime I alt+tab to a browser. windowed fullscreen is the way to run it in those specific situations for me too.

*edit - happy new year everyone!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Just came back to say Hi. I'm still having some issues with Diablo 3 playing on my Work PC so not sure if I'll get on this season. It seems to just hang at the loading screen. Super annoying. I try to keep multiplayer games out of the home since my son was born 12/16 and it's not a wise thing to tell my wife "Hold on, dealing with jailers." Fallout 4 has consumed me.

Hope everyone had a safe holiday.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Just came back to say Hi. I'm still having some issues with Diablo 3 playing on my Work PC so not sure if I'll get on this season. It seems to just hang at the loading screen. Super annoying. I try to keep multiplayer games out of the home since my son was born 12/16 and it's not a wise thing to tell my wife "Hold on, dealing with jailers." Fallout 4 has consumed me.
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe holiday.


I here ya, my wife has learned that for her needs a single player RPG is better than a multiplayer dungeon crawler, or I should say when her needs involve me.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Just came back to say Hi. I'm still having some issues with Diablo 3 playing on my Work PC so not sure if I'll get on this season. It seems to just hang at the loading screen. Super annoying. I try to keep multiplayer games out of the home since my son was born 12/16 and it's not a wise thing to tell my wife "Hold on, dealing with jailers." Fallout 4 has consumed me.
> 
> Hope everyone had a safe holiday.


Congrats on the new addition to the family! First child?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I here ya, my wife has learned that for her needs a single player RPG is better than a multiplayer dungeon crawler, or I should say when her needs involve me.


Exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Congrats on the new addition to the family! First child?


When I married her I got a packaged deal if you know what I mean.







So I have a 9 yo daughter and a ~3 week old boy.
I spent the day with my daughter at Knotts (season passes are $80) before she went back to school today.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Looks like my loading issue was .NET Framework related. I'm on now.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Exactly.
> When I married her I got a packaged deal if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a 9 yo daughter and a ~3 week old boy.
> I spent the day with my daughter at Knotts (season passes are $80) before she went back to school today.


I totally understand what you mean, how old was the daughter when you married?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I totally understand what you mean, how old was the daughter when you married?


She was 7 but I've been the father figure since she was 4.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> She was 7 but I've been the father figure since she was 4.


Oh ok, that's really respectable man, are you two close? I see that you mentioned her as "your daughter".


----------



## yahu

that and he spent the day with her @ knotts, so I figger they must be.

I wanted to play all weekend (not like a strong desire, but to help some peeps out) but family in town and pre-plans kicked my game time in tha nutz. I almost started playing late night Saturday but my brother couldn't sleep so we looked at kid pics instead (...fun) and then last night I just stared at the login screen but didn't push past.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Correct. Trying to keep her doing things outside of the baby so she knows she's not on the backburner. She's a big help with the little one.

Just spent like an hour going through the season inventory. After awhile I was just like "**** it...salvage salvage salvage."


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Correct. Trying to keep her doing things outside of the baby so she knows she's not on the backburner. She's a big help with the little one.
> 
> Just spent like an hour going through the season inventory. After awhile I was just like "**** it...salvage salvage salvage."


I used to go through the inventory, but since all I ever play is seasons, I don't know this time. Might say screw it.
Then again, since the only difference between seasons and regular will essentially be seasonal rewards such as stash space, it might be worth it to keep the items.
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I mainly kept Gift's and leveled gems.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Good priced GPU on the market right now? I should've shopped during Christmas time.
The 550Ti at work is dated. A member on another forum has two 970's for sale but my current MoBo can only use one and he wants to sell as a package. I might buy a 960 from a friend who wants to upgrade to a 390.

Thoughts?


----------



## Crazy9000

A 960 should be reasonably priced and should be able to play games smoothly, assuming you don't get the latest FPS and expect to max every graphics option.


----------



## Sainesk

960 is good, my 460 and 5850 still run D3 like a champ, Blizz games are more CPU / per core performance dependent (only use 2 last I checked).


----------



## yahu

I have a 970m in my laptop that works pretty darn well. I haven't played with the 9-series other than that as I haven't gotten to the point of putting together a new desktop build yet.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I have a 970m in my laptop that works pretty darn well. I haven't played with the 9-series other than that as I haven't gotten to the point of putting together a new desktop build yet.


New year means new build, get with the times man, sheesh.
Just kidding of course


----------



## yahu

^ha, I know, right?! truth be told, I haven't done a desktop build in a while due to an awesome change at my job bringing less monies - fightin' to get by at this point and was glad I got an extra payday (every 2 weeks) just in time for the holidays. Also didn't hurt that I literally found a Chromebook, Slate 7, and Dell XPS 12 Ultrabook being thrown away in an elevator shaft. Snatched them up, bought proper hardware that was missing, and rebuilt them as gifts. Sorry lemans, these were too good to give up!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ha, I know, right?! truth be told, I haven't done a desktop build in a while due to an awesome change at my job bringing less monies - fightin' to get by at this point and was glad I got an extra payday (every 2 weeks) just in time for the holidays. Also didn't hurt that I literally found a Chromebook, Slate 7, and Dell XPS 12 Ultrabook being thrown away in an elevator shaft. Snatched them up, bought proper hardware that was missing, and rebuilt them as gifts. Sorry lemans, these were too good to give up!


NICE!


----------



## yahu

^it worked for me! I keep an eye on the service elevator, where stuff gets tossed. the waste in some of these companies is atrocious. What is interesting are the number of people from 3rd world countries that work here, where in their native countries of origin, there is literally a hierarchy of who picks through landfills for anything of worth. Also, the amount of gold that is thrown away on an annual basis (granted, in minute amounts at a time) is disgusting, I'm sure.

so... did 2.4 drop yet or is it going to likely hit next week?


----------



## HeavyUser

Been away for awhile, saw new patch is coming out and I look forward to getting back into some D3. Someone care to enlighten me what this Brother Chris is I keep reading about?


----------



## yahu

^lol - I'm not even sure if you're foolin' or not. Brother Chris is what certain players ran to get them GR keys, mats, etc. He mostly just pissed me off as he tossed away some good lootz! (I guess I was supposed to set something up a little better)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^it worked for me! I keep an eye on the service elevator, where stuff gets tossed. the waste in some of these companies is atrocious. What is interesting are the number of people from 3rd world countries that work here, where in their native countries of origin, there is literally a hierarchy of who picks through landfills for anything of worth. Also, the amount of gold that is thrown away on an annual basis (granted, in minute amounts at a time) is disgusting, I'm sure.
> 
> so... did 2.4 drop yet or is it going to likely hit next week?


One year, when my wife was working at charter, they threw away hundreds of hard drives.


----------



## HeavyUser

Ooooooo, when I botted it wasn't called brother chris and if it was I had no idea! Is this an OCN term or pretty much all the D3 community calls it this?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Ooooooo, when I botted it wasn't called brother chris and if it was I had no idea! Is this an OCN term or pretty much all the D3 community calls it this?


It's the whole D3 community.

Gabynator (streamer) played the game so much, people started asking in his stream "is this gaby, or his twin brother chris?" as a joke. At some point people posted a screenshot of his hours played and the total hours since the season started, and he came out to more then 23 hours a day or something (obvious bot). Then it became "brother chris" played at night, and was a good way around any chat filters that didn't let you say bot... so other twitch streamers started using it when talking about botting... then everyone in diablo started using it as a euphemism to talk about bots.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> One year, when my wife was working at charter, they threw away hundreds of hard drives.


In my previous building there were i7 systems with WD Raptors being thrown out by the pallet. In my current building they aren't being tossed as much (or others are quicker on the draw than me) but there is a "free take this" closet with a bunch of SAS 15k Cheetahs that I keep eyeballing. I actually grabbed those devices thinking they had issues and I'd just salvage the SSDs (something people always forget about).

I did snag a raptor for lemans but I haven't taken the time to hook the damn thing up to ensure drive integrity before shipping it out to him.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

970 wouldnt fit in my current work case so I dropped down to a mini 4GB 960.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> 970 wouldnt fit in my current work case so I dropped down to a mini 4GB 960.


Should still do just fine.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's the whole D3 community.
> 
> Gabynator (streamer) played the game so much, people started asking in his stream "is this gaby, or his twin brother chris?" as a joke. At some point people posted a screenshot of his hours played and the total hours since the season started, and he came out to more then 23 hours a day or something (obvious bot). Then it became "brother chris" played at night, and was a good way around any chat filters that didn't let you say bot... so other twitch streamers started using it when talking about botting... then everyone in diablo started using it as a euphemism to talk about bots.


Thanks for the info


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Anyone ever willcall from Newegg? I thought it would be as fast as McMaster Carr 30-1hr) but reading only sometimes says shipping is faster than will call.

Damn it.


----------



## yahu

^lol - must.play.now!!! On one hand, that sounds pretty sweet to have that option of will-call. On the other - I do like tax free shipped goodies (which I don't get with Amazon).


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - must.play.now!!!


Nail on the head. I put the order in. Checked the will call box. Told my staff "eh...it's raining pretty hard...I'll be working from home"

....still here....waiting for the NewEgg email to come through...lmao.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Anyone ever willcall from Newegg? I thought it would be as fast as McMaster Carr 30-1hr) but reading only sometimes says shipping is faster than will call.
> 
> Damn it.


I've picked up from newegg before. Was years ago though. When did you put the order in?


----------



## Cybertox

Sheesh
Quote:


> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/blog/19996038/are-you-prepared-for-240-06-01-2016


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I've picked up from newegg before. Was years ago though. When did you put the order in?


At 12:21pm. I'm just used to McMaster Carr being ready in under an hour and know my name. They. have. everything.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> At 12:21pm. I'm just used to McMaster Carr being ready in under an hour and know my name. They. have. everything.


Hmmm, I would think it should be ready by the end of the day. Why didn't you get the mini 970?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Hmmm, I would think it should be ready by the end of the day. Why didn't you get the mini 970?


In the end I picked up a new PSU and more RAM so I figured if needed I won't play on Ultra and just got the 4GB 960.

....and I'm leaving now. Parts are ready.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> In the end I picked up a new PSU and more RAM so I figured if needed I won't play on Ultra and just got the 4GB 960.
> 
> ....and I'm leaving now. Parts are ready.


Nice, upgrades are always fun


----------



## yahu

traveling home in the rain. hopefully you aren't out sick tomorrow!


----------



## SeD669

I hear the 970's are good. I have 3 GTX580's at the moment so I'm going to hold out for a while. No point upgrading really. Diablo is solid on PC








But I do have to build a machine for a friend soon... under $1000AU :/ may try the 970 if its not too expensive.


----------



## yahu

^Hey SeD - I'm going to try and be on late tomorrow night (my time) so hopefully we can hook it up. Work and home have kept me offline the last week so I'm hoping to get some play time in this weekend.


----------



## SeD669

Sounds great! Ive got the day off so I should be on all day. Although Im not sure about the time difference lol.


----------



## yahu

well if all works out I'd likely be on after midnight Pacific time (GMT-8). That said, work has been kickin' my butt and I might just go the "drink till I blackout" route.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> well if all works out I'd likely be on after midnight Pacific time (GMT-8). That said, work has been kickin' my butt and I might just go the "drink till I blackout" route.


I had many runs with crazy and Lemans while blacked out, ah the good old days


----------



## yahu

when I say blacked out, I mean in a puddle (or two) of my own making. That said, I have snortled myself awake to "where is twink?"..."never mind - found him running into a wall"


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Good priced GPU on the market right now? I should've shopped during Christmas time.
> The 550Ti at work is dated. A member on another forum has two 970's for sale but my current MoBo can only use one and he wants to sell as a package. I might buy a 960 from a friend who wants to upgrade to a 390.
> 
> Thoughts?


Still looking? I jut upgraded to a 980ti lightning this week and have a MSI 970 Gaming looking sad in its box.


----------



## yahu

^he already picked up a 960 - he needed the smaller card for his work PC.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Sounds great! Ive got the day off so I should be on all day. Although Im not sure about the time difference lol.


looks like I just missed ya.


----------



## SeD669

I can still jump on for a bit. But I already found a furnace


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^he already picked up a 960 - he needed the smaller card for his work PC.


This is correct. New 960 is about an inch or two shorter than my ancient 550Ti. The issue isn't so much my case but more so they aligned the SATA ports with the top slot. I popped in a new Corsair 650X PSU since I was still using a Raidmax that I bought years before I knew they were crap.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> looks like I just missed ya.


whoops, missed your post. I ran bounties for a while before I passed out. I kept waking up and seeing if you had jumped on then passing back out.







nice job getting the furnace!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> This is correct. New 960 is about an inch or two shorter than my ancient 550Ti. The issue isn't so much my case but more so they aligned the SATA ports with the top slot. I popped in a new Corsair 650X PSU since I was still using a Raidmax that I bought years before I knew they were crap.


ugh, it sucks when the SATA ports are aligned like that.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ugh, it sucks when the SATA ports are aligned like that.


Yup. I saw some of those nifty looking right angle that come from the side and thought those would work but they werent available for will call here in Newegg - Industy, CA.


----------



## yahu

^In the past when I tried to use them, they still took quite a bit of space or thee were other issues due to needing to use all the SATA ports and the right-angle connectors couldn't go over the top of each other. I can't remember the specific issue but I'm 99% sure they didn't work for me for that specific scenario.

I've been running around solo getting old gems leveled up while at work today (just in case) and I got another Furnace SeD. So I'm glad you got yours.


----------



## The LAN Man

So I've determined that I will play next season but hardcore only and when my main dies I'll be done for the season


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I don't think I'll be done with Fallout by the 15th. Uh oh.


----------



## yahu

I was running a solo GR most of today, off/on while at work. SeD came online and I pinged the clan but I don't think he got it. Unfortunately I stopped playing since as I had to actually concentrate on work till now.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Are we getting a new poll for this season?


----------



## lemans81

Is anyone actually excited about this season?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I know JT is running a DH. I haven't researched any of the new sets so I have no clue what I want to run.


----------



## yahu

I spoke with Lazarus a bit this morning and when I let him know about how season 5 has no exclusive gear, I felt kind of bad cause he reacted like I farted in his honey nut cheerios. The thing is, they were only honey cheerios to begin with...my bad...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Is anyone actually excited about this season?


I am. It seems like everyone else is kind of meh about it though, although I don't think many on here played the ptr either.
Shoot, there's plenty to get excited about in the next patch: more stash space, creaTing your own set, empowered rifts, new items, augmenting ancient items, new enemies and areas.
Please guys, don't make me play public games, or worse, switch clans (just kidding crazy and Eden).
I know people are starting feel burnt out, and I was as well, but this patch really breathes live back into the game again


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I am. It seems like everyone else is kind of meh about it though, although I don't think many on here played the ptr either.
> Shoot, there's plenty to get excited about in the next patch: more stash space, creaTing your own set, empowered rifts, new items, augmenting ancient items, new enemies and areas.
> Please guys, don't make me play public games, or worse, switch clans (just kidding crazy and Eden).
> I know people are starting feel burnt out, and I was as well, but this patch really breathes live back into the game again


I'm a little worried about the split player base. Making seasons and non seasons the same was a horrible decision... the game already was suffering from people getting bored after playing for years.

I've been messing around on PTR, haven't logged in to live servers since there's no point. Pretty sure it's going to be wizard for me to start things off with. Planning on taking Friday off.


----------



## lemans81

That's it in a nutshell....I don't want to roll non-season....but a lot of people are going to roll season briefly and then be done. I am not taking time off.....I can't play at work, so probably going to be in for as long as it takes me to get stash space and whatever rewards, then I am off until season 6 lol.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Anyone ever willcall from Newegg? I thought it would be as fast as McMaster Carr 30-1hr) but reading only sometimes says shipping is faster than will call.
> 
> Damn it.


I always get orders shipped there here in two days . I live in Nowhere Land, KY.


----------



## The LAN Man

Well, I've got a four day weekend for this season too so I'll be on the hype train all weekend and apparently stealth will be too


----------



## Mikecdm

Too bad i'll be on vacation when the new season starts.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I am. It seems like everyone else is kind of meh about it though, although I don't think many on here played the ptr either.
> Shoot, there's plenty to get excited about in the next patch: more stash space, creaTing your own set, empowered rifts, new items, augmenting ancient items, new enemies and areas.
> Please guys, don't make me play public games, or worse, switch clans (just kidding crazy and Eden).
> I know people are starting feel burnt out, and I was as well, but this patch really breathes live back into the game again


season != patch.







lemans is really asking what's the point of season, other than to quickly get the few bonus items. Crazy nails it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm a little worried about the split player base. Making seasons and non seasons the same was a horrible decision... the game already was suffering from people getting bored after playing for years.
> 
> ...


I agree - the split is bad. Also, the communities (which I try to remain active on WD and barb) are going to be full of "can someone lvl me?" just for the bonus. I don't mind in clan but I might have to remove myself from communities. At least this season is only 3 months long and hopefully blizzard sees/hears of the issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> That's it in a nutshell....I don't want to roll non-season....but a lot of people are going to roll season briefly and then be done. I am not taking time off.....I can't play at work, so probably going to be in for as long as it takes me to get stash space and whatever rewards, then I am off until season 6 lol.


why can't you play at work anymore? You should just have your kid play your account.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Well, I've got a four day weekend for this season too so I'll be on the hype train all weekend and apparently stealth will be too


ew


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Also, the communities (which I try to remain active on WD and barb) are going to be full of "can someone lvl me?" just for the bonus. I don't mind in clan but I might have to remove myself from communities.


i joined many communities that sent me random invites. I had chat turned off on all of them, all season. All I ever saw was clan chat.


----------



## The LAN Man

I got stealth on the hype train this weekend he wasn't prepared but I got him on board

Edit: Mike I definitely forgot you were in Texas I would have hit you up last week as I traveled pretty much around the entire state


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I got stealth on the hype train this weekend he wasn't prepared but I got him on board


Aw crap, I am 100% not coming back now.


----------



## The LAN Man

danggggggg it's like that eden?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> danggggggg it's like that eden?


no, of course not.

just need an excuse not to play, and Stealth is about as good as any.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm a little worried about the split player base. Making seasons and non seasons the same was a horrible decision... the game already was suffering from people getting bored after playing for years.
> 
> I've been messing around on PTR, haven't logged in to live servers since there's no point. Pretty sure it's going to be wizard for me to start things off with. Planning on taking Friday off.


I'm not too worried about a split player base, seeing add the times of the day I'm able to play tend to have few people on as it is.


----------



## lemans81

I am going to show up two weeks late and make download level me to 800 paragon in 3 days...then let ole Chris run the rest of the season.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am going to show up two weeks late and make download level me to 800 paragon in 3 days...then let ole Chris run the rest of the season.


That one deserves 3x meme


----------



## The LAN Man

Isn't that what you do every season?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Isn't that what you do every season?


lol....no every other season I take 3 days off work and play....


----------



## The LAN Man

I think last season was the only one I didn't play at the start


----------



## SeD669

Hey Yahu. Im so sorry I didnt even see you on. Although I did leave Diablo on all day while i cooked etc. My Holiday is over in a few hours







then tomorrow back to work. But I will be more proactive for Season 5. I feel like I came in so late in S4 that it wasnt even worth it. Im gona work out the time difference and try to be on same time as you guys


----------



## Cybertox

I still dont know whether I should play or not. Its very tempting due to all the new content but when I think about my schedule, the fact that I dont know anyone who plays on EU servers and all the leveling that I must go through, its kind of repulsive. Playing on US servers with you guys was fun but I kind of want to play in my region. The EU forums are almost dead and the remaining community is very small.


----------



## SeD669

Hang in there Cybertox! I dont have anyone here in Aus to play with but I just have to soldier on. The time difference means as Im jumping off, the OCN guys are just coming on.... and vice versa. But every so often... some crazy maniac stays up all night to run rifts with me


----------



## Mikecdm

I stayed up last season until 4am at times while pushing 4man since our dps was an aussie.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> i joined many communities that sent me random invites. I had chat turned off on all of them, all season. All I ever saw was clan chat.


I end up talking on the community chat more than OCN, especially once OCN goes quiet a month or two into a season. Sometimes at work I'll just chat since it takes very little in the way of focus.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I got stealth on the hype train this weekend he wasn't prepared but I got him on board...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Aw crap, I am 100% not coming back now.


you're a dick, D/L!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Isn't that what you do every season?


sheyoot, lemans is usually the one leveling DNA at start of season.







Okay, that happened once, but he abandoned us poor schlubs to level them guys. Last season lemans and I went till the wee hours on Sunday till I passed out (he kept going), then I woke up right when he was about to go offline. We were able to run high-30's/low-40's 4p by the end of the weekend and did some nice power runs for OCN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey Yahu. Im so sorry I didnt even see you on. Although I did leave Diablo on all day while i cooked etc. My Holiday is over in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then tomorrow back to work. But I will be more proactive for Season 5. I feel like I came in so late in S4 that it wasnt even worth it. Im gona work out the time difference and try to be on same time as you guys


haha, not to worry sir! I will definitely be on Friday night when S5 goes live (I figure I'll play at the start and see how I feel about it). I have so little drive right now as we're just in a "wait" period until at least the patch hits (tomorrow?), but we'll definitely play this weekend, assuming you're into season as well.









*edit - BTW, I'll be starting as WD again as I expect Helltooth to still be a good starting point (pretty easy to gear for since the spear is easy to roll). I haven't looked at other classes but it seems like WD is relatively strong based on videos. That said, I'm not sure which videos I've watched were pre-nerf of the Legacy of Nightmares ring set, so unsure how strong it will be when it goes live.


----------



## SeD669

Ofcourse I will be doing season







With my fiance starting her honours in psychology I reakon she will be studying pretty much non-stop. That frees up my evenings and saturday/sunday mornings whoop whoop. Im thinking I wana try WD also. Never really played that class properly.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Ofcourse I will be doing season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my fiance starting her honours in psychology I reakon she will be studying pretty much non-stop. That frees up my evenings and saturday/sunday mornings whoop whoop. Im thinking I wana try WD also. Never really played that class properly.


Looks like you are going to have a lot of free time on your hands.
WD certainly was a lot of fun for me, feels like one of the more versatile classes of the game.


----------



## yahu

Oh nice, SeD! we can share lootz when playing together too.







As much as I'm not sure how fun the season will be, I'm looking forward to gaming till the wee hours, which I haven't really done in a while.







I better start stocking up on some caffeine!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh nice, SeD! we can share lootz when playing together too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I'm not sure how fun the season will be, I'm looking forward to gaming till the wee hours, which I haven't really done in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I better start stocking up on some caffeine!


I think it'll be fun for awhile, these new changes make it fresh again. I don't see why anyone would leave seasons when that's where everyone tends to be. True, items are no longer exclusive, but if the majority of the players are seasonal, and the casuals want help with loot or runs, then they will have to play seasonal as well.


----------



## yahu

I'm sure OCN will tend to gravitate toward season. I think the general consensus in the communities is "why bother," except for the couple achievement bonuses like pets, extra stash space at end of season (or whenever), etc.

Season4 was the first time some people played season cause they were tired of waiting for exclusive items (and that's where a lot of people were going). I think as people realize they don't have to play seasons for items, they'll quit soon thereafter. The draw for seasons to this point was the leaderboards were higher than NS. That may no longer be the case with the gear not being exclusive.

*edit - it could be that one of the main draws of season now will be less in the leaderboard, so possibly easier to get up top. We'll have to see if that is the case. If I was a leaderboard chaser, why wouldn't I want to use all that paragon and multiple seasons worth of gear to help push higher. It will likely be the better part of a month before you see S5 boards hitting where S4 left off, at least in bulk (you'll have a couple crazies I'm sure).


----------



## Sainesk

I'm not a fan of re-farming items. If it weren't for the stash space and exclusive portraits/wings/pets/pennants/transmogs etc. I'd stick with non-season completely. I'm not motivated at all to re-farm a perfect ancient Shadow's Mantle set again for my Demon Hunter come 2.4/S5 which I'd still have if I weren't limited by stash space. I feel I'm stuck in a loop where every patch is get rid of all your items since they are useless now to make room for new items which were junk before that you have to re-farm and next patch it's salvaging those to go back to the old items. I don't need seasons because I am already restarting every single patch against my will.

If they truly wanted us to play our way they'd give us all the stash space right now to be able to keep 1 of each useful item so when they change an item/set I can just change my wardrobe and get right into the fun, but instead they're going to drag it out over a bunch of seasons and if it weren't a big enough curb stomp to NS players already that they have to play seasons -> besides the insane amount of time to complete the season journey, it will require season HC again (have fun anyone that's not getting a boost to 70 dying to servers). Playing solo remains a massive disadvantage, enjoy ~50+ hours of seasons to unlock your partial stash space, rinse and repeat each season.

I'm grateful that they keep supporting D3 but the devs are completely out of touch with the playerbase.


----------



## inedenimadam

I think I am in for the stash space and season journey, then I will likely quit again. I have not started AND finished a season yet. Season exclusives were the only reason I considered seasons in the first place...and now that is gone.


----------



## SeD669

Maybe Im just a bit simple... but I like seasons for the fresh start. Nothing else but starting from scratch and pushing as high as I can go. Lol thats about it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Maybe Im just a bit simple... but I like seasons for the fresh start. Nothing else but starting from scratch and pushing as high as I can go. Lol thats about it


Yeah, me too. You have to regear for a patch anyways, it's a lot more fun in seasons.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, just got word that I will 100% for sure NOT be finishing this season, or likely playing any of next season. I am heading back to Tropical Paradise the day after Star Wars day, and will be there for 5 months...And I am not lugging my 49" monitor and my X9 tower with me.

Edit: Just started the client download, getting ready for Friday...anybody know what time Eastern the servers will open up?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, just got word that I will 100% for sure NOT be finishing this season, or likely playing any of next season. I am heading back to Tropical Paradise the day after Star Wars day, and will be there for 5 months...And I am not lugging my 49" monitor and my X9 tower with me.
> 
> Edit: Just started the client download, getting ready for Friday...anybody know what time Eastern the servers will open up?


5 PST = 8 eastern.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, just got word that I will 100% for sure NOT be finishing this season, or likely playing any of next season. I am heading back to Tropical Paradise the day after Star Wars day, and will be there for 5 months...And I am not lugging my 49" monitor and my X9 tower with me.
> 
> Edit: Just started the client download, getting ready for Friday...anybody know what time Eastern the servers will open up?
> 
> 
> 
> 5 PST = 8 eastern.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I would rep you, but...cant.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, just got word that I will 100% for sure NOT be finishing this season, or likely playing any of next season. I am heading back to Tropical Paradise the day after Star Wars day, and will be there for 5 months...And I am not lugging my 49" monitor and my X9 tower with me.
> 
> Edit: Just started the client download, getting ready for Friday...anybody know what time Eastern the servers will open up?


May the 5th be with you? At least until after the hangover?









*edit - I just logged in to see if the patch was going to kickoff. Nothing, but all community servers appear to be offline (except clan chat works). Weird.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Get out yer paddles, the GILFS are cumm'in....Oh wait wrong message board.... KRUSH, KILL, DESTROY, Yea that's the ticket... (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)?


----------



## The LAN Man

patch just went live


----------



## yahu

I checked earlier - ran with someone in the clan's brother Chris, didn't see nothing. are the chat servers (non-clan) working yet? Those were still down earlier.


----------



## The LAN Man

everything is up as far as I can tell I'm playing with Lazarus r
Edit: weird that even with the physical set now for DH I still can't cube a furnace


----------



## yahu

^ah damn, that sucks about furnace. I'm just staring the community posts while at work...wanting to play...


----------



## The LAN Man

...should just hop in and play some rifts with me


----------



## DaClownie

So new stuff is live but the season itself doesn't start until Friday?


----------



## yahu

^correct - 5P PST. and there aren't any season-exclusive gears this time around. only pets, wings, stash tab, etc.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^correct - 5P PST. and there aren't any season-exclusive gears this time around. only pets, wings, stash tab, etc.


Aesthetics? I'm a sucker for that!


----------



## yahu

^truth be told, I'd buy aesthetic upgrades, assuming they weren't ridiculously priced.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> everything is up as far as I can tell I'm playing with Lazarus r
> Edit: weird that even with the physical set now for DH I still can't cube a furnace


DH can't hold 2h weapons (that aren't bows), so can't cube furnace.


----------



## The LAN Man

=[ would be so awesome though


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> ker-snip


ah ffs, this site ate my gd post! Anyway, it would be very difficult for the devs to find all possibilities that work in a game like this, and it is not the first of its kind. More concerning would be if they are hellbent on balance that they patch away imbalances found post-patch. Short of exploits, I don't think blizzard has done this after a patch, but explains scenarios such as Mortick's bracers at 2.3, where they were removed right as the patch went live.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> =[ would be so awesome though


WD leadboards went without. granted, that was due to a passive. What I'd like to be able to cube would be something like http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Corrupted_Ashbringer.

*edit - I got edited for content apparently. It was late and I didn't look back for *'s


----------



## Cybertox

The video that I have posted was merely for entertainment.

I am going to play Season 5 on EU. Not sure which class I will be playing though. I wish we would have gotten more aesthetic content apart from just two pair of wings. I already have the gold wings and the kerrigan wings, the other two from 2.4 look inferior in my opinion, still worth getting I guess. An angel halo or something like that would be actually cooler, or maybe angel wings which once equipped create a halo around your characters head.

The new places is what I am looking forward to the most. That island looks very interesting. Hopefully its a big area with much variety. I wasnt really impressed by Ruins of Sescheron to say the truth.

I played Only Barb in season 4, this time around I dont think I will be picking the same class again. Never played as a Crusader. Wizzard was loads of fun back when I played it but couldnt really get into WD whom I still find interesting but have no idea about how to play it. Havent played as a Demon Hunter since vanilla what feels like ages. It was my main class back then and I played the hell out of it. So yeah, really hard to pick a class for the upcoming season.

Leveling is going to be such a pain in the butt...


----------



## PaPaBlista

Sader 4 me. Tried Barb last season (although I never got to play much) DH was so much fun when the game was new, I don't have a lot of luck with it now a days. The PTR was fun and I just uninstalled it and updated , Have no idea what got nerfed but if they left a lot alone season 5 will be fun.The set dungeons are quite a challenge, BUT what got nerfed....will get on today for a preplay. also gotta go get those PBALL tickets and if I win I will buy every member of the clan a new game machine of their choice up to 2000 USD's (why only 2k when u will be a gazillionair because if you can't build it 4 2k you're not all that intelligent.)
BTW let's group up and run that 0 2 70 in a flat out rush...









L8ter online


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Sader 4 me. Tried Barb last season (although I never got to play much) DH was so much fun when the game was new, I don't have a lot of luck with it now a days. The PTR was fun and I just uninstalled it and updated , Have no idea what got nerfed but if they left a lot alone season 5 will be fun.The set dungeons are quite a challenge, BUT what got nerfed....will get on today for a preplay. also gotta go get those PBALL tickets and if I win I will buy every member of the clan a new game machine of their choice up to 2000 USD's (why only 2k when u will be a gazillionair because if you can't build it 4 2k you're not all that intelligent.)
> BTW let's group up and run that 0 2 70 in a flat out rush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L8ter online


In case you win, make sure to remember me.

One yellow Lamborghini please


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> In case you win, make sure to remember me.
> 
> One yellow Lamborghini please


I said the *whole* clan across the pond doesn't make a difference. Brother. Oh BTW a gaming PC not a LAMBO, but we will see......


----------



## The LAN Man

Looks like I've gotta go back to OCN haha


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Looks like I've gotta go back to OCN haha


*Money Whore* I hear ya! LoL


----------



## gtarmanrob

Fired up D3 today after a LONG break
...hooked again. Gonna start a monk for the first time


----------



## PaPaBlista

LooK what was outside my door this morning...seems like home when I am with all of you...
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/100_6351.jpg.html


----------



## DaClownie

I played Monk almost too much last couple seasons... I think I'm going to try a Wizard this time around. Not sure if they got any love... but they really struggled in Season 4


----------



## Sainesk

Okay so my thoughts so far on 2.4:

Set Rifts - are these different each time (I couldn't tell from a few runs, maybe a little)? bit lame if I have to fish for these to get the Mastery for each set

Augmenting - solo gets further behind multiplayer since they cannot do GRift levels as high = can't sacrifice gems as high. Just another major grind inserted to look like content - "oh you have nothing left to do? well to compete on leaderboards now you have to sacrifice 13 lv 80+ legendary gems that will make 1 of your characters competitive temporarily"

We got 1 stash tab, very happy about that. Closing in on not having to re-farm my sets each patch on non-season

Empowered Rifts 1 extra legendary gem upgrade chance for 80M (cost depends on GRift level), well even with my infinite gold that's a pretty big gold sink for one extra roll, should help some players with the Augmenting

Cosmetic pets now pick up gold, maybe a reason to equip one now

Can't wait to try melee DH again (once I re-farm the gear minus the new weapon)


----------



## Formula383

Idk what i want to play this season 5. I feel like i really just want to run one toon and try out all the new things and crusaders look to be doing very well in the ptr or so i read... then DH, monk, barb,wiz,WD... idk if i believe thats how things will turn out tho maybe just some people really put more time into some classes...

I am really concerned about getting tired of D3 in season 5, season 4 was sooo good and 5 just looks like it will end up being more of a grind again?
I mean maybe i am not seeing everything right but looks like you need to rank up gems to augment your gear witch is cool in all but how long before you get sick of leveling up gems. On the bright side maybe i will use up the extra 150+ or so GR stones this season lol!


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be on pretty much all day today if anyone wants to run send me a request download#1492


----------



## Cybertox

Looks like Thorns is the .... in 2.4
Might roll a Crusader for season 5.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Might run a Sader...I just can't get into DH or Wizard.


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Might run a Sader...I just can't get into DH or Wizard.


Feel you man. I ran a wiz and DH from release but they are just too lackluster now... Barb and sater look like a lot of fun


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Sader 4 me. Tried Barb last season (although I never got to play much) DH was so much fun when the game was new, I don't have a lot of luck with it now a days. The PTR was fun and I just uninstalled it and updated , Have no idea what got nerfed but if they left a lot alone season 5 will be fun.The set dungeons are quite a challenge, BUT what got nerfed....will get on today for a preplay. also gotta go get those PBALL tickets and if I win I will buy every member of the clan a new game machine of their choice up to 2000 USD's (why only 2k when u will be a gazillionair because if you can't build it 4 2k you're not all that intelligent.)
> BTW let's group up and run that 0 2 70 in a flat out rush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L8ter online


I'd be happy with a new monitor, maybe a 980ti.
Best of luck to you though


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Okay so my thoughts so far on 2.4:
> 
> Set Rifts - are these different each time (I couldn't tell from a few runs, maybe a little)? bit lame if I have to fish for these to get the Mastery for each set
> Augmenting - solo gets further behind multiplayer since they cannot do GRift levels as high = can't sacrifice gems as high. Just another major grind inserted to look like content - "oh you have nothing left to do? well to compete on leaderboards now you have to sacrifice 13 lv 80+ legendary gems that will make 1 of your characters competitive temporarily"
> 
> We got 1 stash tab, very happy about that. Closing in on not having to re-farm my sets each patch on non-season
> Empowered Rifts 1 extra legendary gem upgrade chance for 80M (cost depends on GRift level), well even with my infinite gold that's a pretty big gold sink for one extra roll, should help some players with the Augmenting
> Cosmetic pets now pick up gold, maybe a reason to equip one now
> 
> Can't wait to try melee DH again (once I re-farm the gear minus the new weapon)


I had no problems getting gems to level 50 by myself in the PTR, so its definitely doable. The augment is a total gamble though. I augmented a weapon for my DH, and it rolled INT onto the weap, couldn't reroll it either.
The empowered rifts do help in getting you gems up faster, not by a whole hell of a lot, but if your'e that pressed for time, why not?
The new DH is fun, I was doing level 63 GR solo, with only a couple ancient pieces of gear.
I have no clue about the set dungeons though, that's the only thing I didn't get to do in the PTR. I'm hoping there is no chance of getting a set you have already been rewarded from running th edungeon, only time will tell i guess.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The video that I have posted was merely for entertainment.
> 
> I am going to play Season 5 on EU. Not sure which class I will be playing though. I wish we would have gotten more aesthetic content apart from just two pair of wings. I already have the gold wings and the kerrigan wings, the other two from 2.4 look inferior in my opinion, still worth getting I guess. An angel halo or something like that would be actually cooler, or maybe angel wings which once equipped create a halo around your characters head.
> 
> The new places is what I am looking forward to the most. That island looks very interesting. Hopefully its a big area with much variety. I wasnt really impressed by Ruins of Sescheron to say the truth.
> 
> I played Only Barb in season 4, this time around I dont think I will be picking the same class again. Never played as a Crusader. Wizzard was loads of fun back when I played it but couldnt really get into WD whom I still find interesting but have no idea about how to play it. Havent played as a Demon Hunter since vanilla what feels like ages. It was my main class back then and I played the hell out of it. So yeah, really hard to pick a class for the upcoming season.
> 
> Leveling is going to be such a pain in the butt...


yah, figgered on the video but I'm sure there are some that are truly bent. I actually like games where the devs make improvements with what they know and then leave it to the community to push that line higher.

I like the aesthetics too, and wish there were more options for being unique, especially seeing you can only do so much with gear/colors/tattoos, etc.

I suppose I should read into some of the higher pushes in PTR to figger out a secondary class. WD will likely always be my main but isn't always the "go-to" for team play.

I'll assume the new island won't hold the interest for too long. hopefully I'm surprised.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Fired up D3 today after a LONG break
> ...hooked again. Gonna start a monk for the first time


welcome back!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Sader 4 me. Tried Barb last season (although I never got to play much) DH was so much fun when the game was new, I don't have a lot of luck with it now a days. The PTR was fun and I just uninstalled it and updated , Have no idea what got nerfed but if they left a lot alone season 5 will be fun.The set dungeons are quite a challenge, BUT what got nerfed....will get on today for a preplay. also gotta go get those PBALL tickets and if I win I will buy every member of the clan a new game machine of their choice up to 2000 USD's (why only 2k when u will be a gazillionair because if you can't build it 4 2k you're not all that intelligent.)
> BTW let's group up and run that 0 2 70 in a flat out rush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L8ter online


wait, you guys "build" computers? do you work for Dell?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Okay so my thoughts so far on 2.4:
> 
> Augmenting - solo gets further behind multiplayer since they cannot do GRift levels as high = can't sacrifice gems as high. Just another major grind inserted to look like content - "oh you have nothing left to do? well to compete on leaderboards now you have to sacrifice 13 lv 80+ legendary gems that will make 1 of your characters competitive temporarily"
> 
> We got 1 stash tab, very happy about that. Closing in on not having to re-farm my sets each patch on non-season
> Empowered Rifts 1 extra legendary gem upgrade chance for 80M (cost depends on GRift level), well even with my infinite gold that's a pretty big gold sink for one extra roll, should help some players with the Augmenting
> Cosmetic pets now pick up gold, maybe a reason to equip one now
> 
> Can't wait to try melee DH again (once I re-farm the gear minus the new weapon)


meh, I wouldn't be too concerned with the augmenting, but I see what you mean. People sacrificing that high a gem will have so many paragon points as it is. Blizz did say they were thinking of removing the need to have all those paragon points, but short of removing the benefit, I don't know how that would work. Honestly though, the top of the leaderboards really should be dotted with people that put in the time. I shouldn't be able to play a hundred hours and threaten people that have played thousands.

that is really cool about cosmetic pets! I used to turn them off mostly cause they are a little distracting, but I suppose I'll turn that lil' bugger on if he gets me tha golds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Looks like Thorns is the .... in 2.4
> Might roll a Crusader for season 5.


That does sound pretty sweet. Walk around and allow everything to blow themselves up on you. As for wizard being lackluster - what did Wu hit, like 74 solo? sounds pretty sweet to me. Personally I have never been that interested in Wiz or I'd give 'em a try. last I really played was CM and haven't really gone back.

*edit - JT posted while I was posting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I had no problems getting gems to level 50 by myself in the PTR, so its definitely doable. The augment is a total gamble though. I augmented a weapon for my DH, and it rolled INT onto the weap, couldn't reroll it either.
> The empowered rifts do help in getting you gems up faster, not by a whole hell of a lot, but if your'e that pressed for time, why not?
> The new DH is fun, I was doing level 63 GR solo, with only a couple ancient pieces of gear.
> I have no clue about the set dungeons though, that's the only thing I didn't get to do in the PTR. I'm hoping there is no chance of getting a set you have already been rewarded from running th edungeon, only time will tell i guess.


I'm tellin' you, I think they made it better in that you sacrifice a certain gem to get that primary. I don't know though, since I didn't play.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I had no problems getting gems to level 50 by myself in the PTR, so its definitely doable. The augment is a total gamble though. I augmented a weapon for my DH, and it rolled INT onto the weap, couldn't reroll it either.
> The empowered rifts do help in getting you gems up faster, not by a whole hell of a lot, but if your'e that pressed for time, why not?
> The new DH is fun, I was doing level 63 GR solo, with only a couple ancient pieces of gear.
> I have no clue about the set dungeons though, that's the only thing I didn't get to do in the PTR. I'm hoping there is no chance of getting a set you have already been rewarded from running th edungeon, only time will tell i guess.


The augment isn't random anymore it's based off of what gem you put in


----------



## JTHMfreak

Did the address for teamspeak change? I cant log in for some reason


----------



## yahu

I think there is a 3 in the address. Someone was telling me about it, and I posted a couple weeks back (long lost, I'm sure). instead of TS it is TS3, or something. I can't recall as I haven't logged into TS since early S4.


----------



## Sainesk

I think it's based on gem. So

Amethyst = Vit
Ruby = Str
Topaz = Int
Emerald = Dex
Diamond = unlocks necromancer (jk can't do Diamonds)

5 stat points per legendary gem level that you are sacrificing and no matter what item slot you are augmenting (so wep augment with Emerald will still give Dex). Sacrificing/basing the stat point amount on the legendary gems is a bit of a pain.


----------



## yahu

*feverishly starts crafting up diamonds*

for reals though, is it 100%? So if I sacrifice a lvl50 gem and all the other mats, I get 250 INT if using topaz? It's not like a gamble?


----------



## The LAN Man

not a gamble I've already done it to all of my ancient items it's 100%


----------



## Mr.Cigar

New dawn is cool. My DH cleared 70 with perma vengeance and a mediocre 2.4 DML. UE6 non-ancient and only 700PL thou, pretty solid for such easy-to-achieve build imho.


----------



## yahu

^what is new dawn? Oh yeah, did they address the XP in GR? seeing that GR are pushed higher each season and early 2.4 already shows the leaderboards pushing pretty high, I imagine XP will shoot through the roof this season and beyond.


----------



## The LAN Man

the new dawn gives you 65% reduced cooldown on vengeance and yeah the new DML is insane I did a 72 it 9 something it's kinda crazy


----------



## Sainesk

I'm more interested in the potential of the melee weapon builds -> to be an in your face AoE beast or strongest single target DPS (maybe) but good to know DH is doing okay again.

I think I'll test it in S5 since I need to unlock that stash space anyway.



Spoiler: DH melee weapons





Combined with this of course:



or AoE Fan of Knives build:


----------



## Rickles

I'll be playing melee DH for something new


----------



## Cybertox

I decided that I will be playing as a Crusader this season, will go for the thorns build. Should be fun as I never played the class. Might roll a Demon Hunter later down the road.


----------



## Six-Strings

When does the new season start, please?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> When does the new season start, please?


Tomorrow. Visit the Diablo 3 blog for more precise information.


----------



## yahu

1/15 @ 5PM Pacific time for Americas-based. Not sure about other regions specifically, so the tox hath spoken.


----------



## The LAN Man

I might play barb.....this IK/Raekor combo build is pretty awesome


----------



## yahu

^I saw that on the leaderboards. I might throw that together to check it out...but probably not before season start.


----------



## Mikecdm

All about that wizard life


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> 1/15 @ 5PM Pacific time for Americas-based. Not sure about other regions specifically, so the tox hath spoken.


Welp...I guess I wont be on for launch hour...my son has dance class.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Welp...I guess I wont be on for launch hour...my son has dance class.


I thought that you weren't going to do seasons? Don't have to worry about launch if you aren't doing seasons. Patch is already live and I'm stuck here in florida with a measly old laptop


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Welp...I guess I wont be on for launch hour...my son has dance class.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that you weren't going to do seasons? Don't have to worry about launch if you aren't doing seasons. Patch is already live and I'm stuck here in florida with a measly old laptop
Click to expand...

Yeah, I am going to do season. I want to complete whatever journey thing they have up for us, as well as the stash space, but that is about it. I wont be able to be competitive anymore (not that I ever really was!) due to the travel plans. Also, once I get back from P.R. the occulus and the vive will be available, so I will likely be nerding out on 3d instead of d3.

Edit: Launch hour is honestly my favorite part of the season...the grind is rewarding, and everybody is on even ground.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Welp...I guess I wont be on for launch hour...my son has dance class.


8P kid's dance class? He learnin' the lambada?


----------



## Cybertox

So, tomorrow after enduring my marketing communication and macroeconomics classes, I can dive right into Season 5. Going to roll a Crusader and will go for the Thorns build, hopefully its gonna be fun. If anyone wants to join and is in Europe, feel free to do so. Solo gets rather boring after a certain period of time. Could someone elaborate on the augment and the gems features? I have no idea what they are about and there isnt much official info.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Welp...I guess I wont be on for launch hour...my son has dance class.
> 
> 
> 
> 8P kid's dance class? He learnin' the lambada?
Click to expand...

I thought it was 5pm eastern for launch, and his class is at 4.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So, tomorrow after enduring my marketing communication and macroeconomics classes, I can dive right into Season 5. Going to roll a Crusader and will go for the Thorns build, hopefully its gonna be fun. If anyone wants to join and is in Europe, feel free to do so. Solo gets rather boring after a certain period of time. Could someone elaborate on the augment and the gems features? I have no idea what they are about and there isnt much official info.


you can sacrifice a legendary gem, along with other mats (3 x flawless royal of the 4 primary add gems and other stuff?), and boost the primary stat on gear; it eats the legendary gem, but you get 5+ primary for every level of the legendary gem. So lvl 50 bane of trapped plus the other mats and you can add +250 INT to a piece of gear. You can re-augment, but it is not additional.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought it was 5pm eastern for launch, and his class is at 4.


But it is the lambada?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> 8P kid's dance class? He learnin' the lambada?


His kid is puerto rican, it's gotta be salsa class.


----------



## criznit

I'm towards the end of my term and will have a small break. I will be on this weekend and probably next weekend too. I think I might roll with a barb this season.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> 8P kid's dance class? He learnin' the lambada?
> 
> 
> 
> His kid is puerto rican, it's gotta be salsa class.
Click to expand...

Nah. My wife is only 1/2 Puerto Rican that means my kids are only QuarteRican. On the island they call me a Boricuannnabe.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought it was 5pm eastern for launch, and his class is at 4.


5pm Pacific, comes out to 8pm Eastern.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought it was 5pm eastern for launch, and his class is at 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 5pm Pacific, comes out to 8pm Eastern.
Click to expand...

you already told me that...I should really pay attention.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Sucks that I'll be missing the first week and a half of the season.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Running into the same issues on the loading screen. All Blizzard can do is send me in circles with the same troubleshooting. Might be out this season.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Running into the same issues on the loading screen. All Blizzard can do is send me in circles with the same troubleshooting. Might be out this season.


Does the same thing happen at different computers?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Running into the same issues on the loading screen. All Blizzard can do is send me in circles with the same troubleshooting. Might be out this season.


If it's at work, they could be blocking you via firewall







.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

With the new baby I haven't had a chance to even look at my PC at home.

It's a work PC but I run all the security so it's not a firewall.

I updated my .NET framework a while ago for Nexus Mod Manager and it worked for a day or so but went back to hanging on the load screen.


----------



## lemans81

BTW everyone should check, I think a few weeks back they change the teamspeak address for OCN.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> With the new baby I haven't had a chance to even look at my PC at home.
> 
> It's a work PC but I run all the security so it's not a firewall.
> 
> I updated my .NET framework a while ago for Nexus Mod Manager and it worked for a day or so but went back to hanging on the load screen.


Hanging on load usually means network problem, I would try a proxy server just to see if that gets you through.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> With the new baby I haven't had a chance to even look at my PC at home.
> 
> It's a work PC but I run all the security so it's not a firewall.
> 
> I updated my .NET framework a while ago for Nexus Mod Manager and it worked for a day or so but went back to hanging on the load screen.


Did the ISP change?
I remember when trying to play at my in laws house, whether I was on Wi-Fi or ethernet it sucked balls, because Verizon sucks balls, and you apparently have to do very specific things in order to get a decent gaming connection, even though it was fios


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> With the new baby I haven't had a chance to even look at my PC at home.
> 
> It's a work PC but I run all the security so it's not a firewall.
> 
> I updated my .NET framework a while ago for Nexus Mod Manager and it worked for a day or so but went back to hanging on the load screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the ISP change?
> I remember when trying to play at my in laws house, whether I was on Wi-Fi or ethernet it sucked balls, because Verizon sucks balls, and you apparently have to do very specific things in order to get a decent gaming connection, even though it was fios
Click to expand...

Uhh... what? I have FIOS, and in order to get a decent gaming connection you simply need to turn your PC on. Bam. Fast internets.


----------



## lemans81

I am going to try to play a little Saturday Morning and again on Sunday then I will probably be offline for 2-4 weeks.


----------



## staccker

So i played a barb first season and a sader for s4. I was thinking of going DH or wizard this season. Anyone have any thoughts on the play style of either the DH or Wizard?


----------



## yahu

^they both suck...join the fetish army!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sucks that I'll be missing the first week and a half of the season.


par for the course...JT's way of getting powerleveled.







I keed, I keed! What's up though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Running into the same issues on the loading screen. All Blizzard can do is send me in circles with the same troubleshooting. Might be out this season.


so this is at the "D III" load screen with the logo or when it goes gray, etc.? I have this ghey problem where battle.net goes "not responding" on some of my computers. No idea *** the issue is, and it is random in that sometimes it just works. I don't have that app that others say causes this, and I'm not going to reinstall when I can just launch the MF directly without b.net.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am going to try to play a little Saturday Morning and again on Sunday then I will probably be offline for 2-4 weeks.


werd - give me a shout when you're on. my lvl53 would love to brawl with your lvl7! Why can't you play at work no more?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> BTW everyone should check, I think a few weeks back they change the teamspeak address for OCN.


can someone put the current link in here or on the first post? I was helping a new clan member a couple weeks back and he pointed that out. I'll try to find my post and update this.*

****EDIT**** TeamSpeak info: Server IP: ts3.overclock.net (Direct IP: 67.220.212.119)*

I haven't validated the above, but got it from http://www.overclock.net/t/1355476/overclock-net-presents-its-own-teamspeak-3-server


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hanging on load usually means network problem, I would try a proxy server just to see if that gets you through.


That's what I was thinking so I go and start to troubleshoot it but then I see the FallOut 4 icon and I never get far...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Did the ISP change?
> I remember when trying to play at my in laws house, whether I was on Wi-Fi or ethernet it sucked balls, because Verizon sucks balls, and you apparently have to do very specific things in order to get a decent gaming connection, even though it was fios


You had to remind me of that ISP bullcrap I went through with TWC?







We never swtiched and there isn't a faster alternative in our building. Well...I could pay the $30-40k that TWC wanted for 50/5mbps.
Verizon is the only other ISP i know that services this building and they can only offer 1.5/384kbps. Currently on Earthlink with 1.5/1.5. Slightly faster upload but their customer service is non-existent. Before coming onto the company I didn't even know Earthlink was still operating.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^they both suck...join the fetish army!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> par for the course...JT's way of getting powerleveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed, I keed! What's up though?










Fetish Army FTW. I think I like it so much because it reminds me of my old Fishymancer days on D2....20 skellys, 10 archers, and Corpse Explosion. So much fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> so this is at the "D III" load screen with the logo or when it goes gray, etc.? I have this ghey problem where battle.net goes "not responding" on some of my computers. No idea *** the issue is, and it is random in that sometimes it just works. I don't have that app that others say causes this, and I'm not going to reinstall when I can just launch the MF directly without b.net.


Its the D3 loading screen with the 5 red diamonds that scroll left and right. It started maybe 3 months ago so I sorta left is alone. I would try and get on maybe once a week just to see if it was a one time deal. No dice. Logged on and actually got in a game with JT and Download. Went to change toons and got stuck again.


----------



## Six-Strings

I'll start playing the new season tonight, but I'm still undecided as to which class I should roll.

I want something that's not as repetitive as the whirlwind barbarian of old. Any suggestions?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fetish Army FTW. I think I like it so much because it reminds me of my old Fishymancer days on D2....20 skellys, 10 archers, and Corpse Explosion. So much fun.
> Its the D3 loading screen with the 5 red diamonds that scroll left and right. It started maybe 3 months ago so I sorta left is alone. I would try and get on maybe once a week just to see if it was a one time deal. No dice. Logged on and actually got in a game with JT and Download. Went to change toons and got stuck again.


I realize it's early in this patch but there is already WD @ 84 solo on the leaderboards and top of 4p (93) with a dmg doc and a tanky support doc. I'm sure things are bound to change as people test different build combos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'll start playing the new season tonight, but I'm still undecided as to which class I should roll.
> 
> I want something that's not as repetitive as the whirlwind barbarian of old. Any suggestions?


this is a generalized rundown of the toons and I'm not as familiar with some, especially given the changes in 2.4, so super 10k foot level.









- Barb: Raekor+IK looked top of the leaderboard last, so not WW; who knows what comes out on top though and WW is easy to setup
- 'Sader: stutter-step hammer build was good last season, and it looks like thorns is where it will be this season
- DH: Sentries, Strafe, UE, and then there is the melee build which I haven't really seen much of
- Monk: hand-to-hand such as EP, bazillion sided strike, or just bring in tha bells (not sure what else they get this patch)
- WD: looks like a lot of variety this season so not sure what will bubble to the top yet; count on an army of minions though and you'll rely on Legacy of Nightmares ring set most likely; also variety in a support build if you like that change of pace
- Wiz: early PTR sounded like firebirds, so burn the world, but I thought I heard that might not be as strong, so maybe some variant of serpents, archon, etc.? Wu or Crazy would definitely know more here.

*anyone that has better info please feel free to tell me I'm wrong.









that initial grind is pretty crucial, so try to get your pick in. Also remember that the game really starts at 70, so even if you don't "feel it" during the grind, it will be a whole different world once you start gearing @70


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll need to look up the RaekorIK barb....Barb and WD are the only two classes I seem to enjoy.


----------



## Six-Strings

Raekor is that charging around set, no? I'm a bit limited in my googling ability right now.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^they both suck...join the fetish army!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> par for the course...JT's way of getting powerleveled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed, I keed! What's up though?


Not a whole lot, just been busy with work lately. Trying to find a different job that pays more though, going from being a server to a prep cook really blows, but at least my bills are getting paid, kind of.
Usually I only miss the opening weekend, missing an extra week is going to really suck, especially if everyone loses steam quickly.


----------



## lemans81

This weekend may be shot too, for those who know me lets just say this the end of the line, either she gets better or the train is leaving her at the station.


----------



## yahu

^that really sucks man. From what we've discussed, I know it will be difficult but sometimes tough love is required.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Raekor is that charging around set, no? I'm a bit limited in my googling ability right now.


yep - Raekor's is the charge set.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Not a whole lot, just been busy with work lately. Trying to find a different job that pays more though, going from being a server to a prep cook really blows, but at least my bills are getting paid, kind of.
> Usually I only miss the opening weekend, missing an extra week is going to really suck, especially if everyone loses steam quickly.


Ah, that sucks. I'm sure there will still be people playing at that point. Hopefully, anyway. I don't know why, but I'm really looking forward to the grind. Probably because I used to attend a 300-500 attendee LAN party for the past decade that has kind of petered out. So I haven't gotten a good 'game till you drop...realize you dropped and game some more' fix in a long time.


----------



## Cybertox

This is the build I am going after:

http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/crusader-endgame-thorns-build-with-the-invoker-set-patch-2-4

Played for a few hours, stopped because I got tired, been up since 6:30. Gonna continue tomorrow. Not really feeling the crusader so far, it does barely any damage and the abilities that I have unlocked so far weren't that much fun. Hopefully later down the road it will get better.

Only lvl 23 as of now lol, played a slight bit with a friend but then he had to go.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm really torn between DH and barb to start this season


----------



## yahu

I saw some crazy as hell video of a 'sader running GR100 (800-ish paragon) using fate of the fell+LoN, but then realized it was pre-nerf when it was 800% per legendary item.


----------



## The LAN Man

I kinda wanna try an LoN rapid fire build


----------



## Crazy9000

Season starts in one hour, in case anyone got the times mixed up.
Quote:


> Season 5 will begin Friday, January 15 at 5:00 p.m. PST in North America, 5:00 p.m. CET in Europe, and 5:00 p.m. KST in Asia


----------



## Cybertox

Well, hit lvl 36 with a guy on my friends list, was fun. Going to bed. Hopefully by the end of the weekend I will be lvl 70. Crusader is meh so far. Season 5 started ages ago here in Europe.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Season starts in one hour, in case anyone got the times mixed up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 5 will begin Friday, January 15 at 5:00 p.m. PST in North America, 5:00 p.m. CET in Europe, and 5:00 p.m. KST in Asia
Click to expand...

Well, looks like I will be on for launch. Time to get the kids in bed and make coffee.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Season starts in one hour, in case anyone got the times mixed up.


dammit, I had my times mixed up! I've been playing S5 for the last 45min!!! I was wondering why no one was on.


----------



## lemans81

Is leapquake barb viable again?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Is leapquake barb viable again?


Nope. It's what you start off with though. I used it to get the GR20 solo you need to get the haedrig gear bag.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well I didn't get far last night, I was tired and didn't feel very good, I only played an hour or so.Also I can hear you guys on TS but I guess I need to fix my mic. See ya on line from time to time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Played 12 hours straight, made it to 270 and called it a night.


----------



## Rickles

I stopped at level 60 last night, seems like the boss (read: wife) isn't going to let me play today...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Is leapquake barb viable again?


Thats fun just saying it LEAPQUAKE BARB









Are you guys running the story mode first or Adventure Mode? We ran bounties all night, got a nice collection of crafting materials for the cube


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well made it to 50 this morning, ran bounties for plans , but mostly speed rifting. be back later


----------



## Cybertox

Just Hit 70.


----------



## yahu

I was about 45min late to the party and no one wanted a schlub. Then I had to deal with dumbass kids all night, so I was way behind. I made it to 70 + 30 paragon solo before blacking out - the way to do it is go to a hard enough level where you can easily chain mobs together to get the bonus. I was jumping levels really quickly, and I think that is there way of trying to balance MP vs solo.

D/L and eden had a buddy of D/L's (I believe) and...Stealth. What a tard that guy still is. Spouting off words of wisdom such as when he was lvl40 at "half a million dmg" D/L said "you mean 500,000???" and his reply was "yeah, that's what half a million is." it took about an hour before he realized he was a couple zeros off.









He did offer to level me...after I was at lvl68 on my own. So I shut off TS (since it was just he and I at that point). I passed out quicker than last season, but I don't think due to game boredom but solo boredom. Last season lemans and I ran all night and were into GR pretty quick. I was waiting for SeD but didn't see him, and others seemed too busy for grouping up. ah well, back to the grind.


----------



## The LAN Man

I would have played longer but this strep throat was kicking my butt I literally just went and took a nap


----------



## lemans81

Just going to leave this awkwardly here for you guys.


----------



## yahu

^that is literally what my hair looks like right now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I would have played longer but this strep throat was kicking my butt I literally just went and took a nap


Ooooh, that's why you ghosted on us. I didn't realize you were sick, but you sounded pretty bad. Hope you feel better.


----------



## The LAN Man

yeah I'm 100% again and now I'm rolling with eden and them got my full M6 going too


----------



## Crazy9000

It looks like support monk is back in. Using solanium and health globe for heals, the koreans did a GR100 (nonseason). zmonk, zWD, zBarb, dps wizard


----------



## Mikecdm

Looks like I might have a job again


----------



## Cybertox

Servers are busy,


----------



## Cybertox

Read that augment only works on ancient items, is that true?


----------



## The LAN Man

that is true


----------



## PaPaBlista

WHY WHY would you do that.....That's what my x wife's hair looked like in the 80's along with every other chick.


----------



## Cybertox

_thornz iz b34st_


----------



## lemans81

Tiny sliver of a chance for Tuesday....btw Brother Chris still happy and gaming these days?


----------



## cravinmild

Anyone else use the Steam Controller when playing D3? Thoughts?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Anyone else use the Steam Controller when playing D3? Thoughts?


I don't think playing D3 with a controller is a good idea personally.


----------



## yahu

this game, on PC, was not meant to play with a controller. there is software that will enable it but last I checked it was...off...

@Cybertox details??? how's the build going? I haven't played as much as I'd have liked this weekend but I'm at least good for T6 with a funky hybrid build as I haven't gotten too many drops yet. Haven't really built a good backlog of mats to start rolling gear yet. Only ran one GR (20) to get my final bag. Jade is really not where it's at still.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> this game, on PC, was not meant to play with a controller. there is software that will enable it but last I checked it was...off...
> 
> @Cybertox details??? how's the build going? I haven't played as much as I'd have liked this weekend but I'm at least good for T6 with a funky hybrid build as I haven't gotten too many drops yet. Haven't really built a good backlog of mats to start rolling gear yet. Only ran one GR (20) to get my final bag. Jade is really not where it's at still.


The build is going very well, I have never had so much fun with a set. Definitely the best one out of all those that I have played so far (I haven't played many though). Despite the fact that I am missing the required jewellery, belt, weapon and shield for the build. And all of my set pieces are non-ancient, I am steam rolling through Torment VI Nephalem Rifts extremely quickly, in under 4 minutes. So I could easily go up in difficulty but I am lacking toughness and health. Neither do I have anything in the Kanai's Cube, gems aint the best ones either. So still a long way to go but damn if I am already doing that well with the current gear, imagine how good I will be doing once I will have all the necessary gear. Not even talking about the legendary gems, augmentation and ancient pieces. So yeah, I am really enjoying my Crusader so far, I am only paragon 113 but thats because I have been playing mostly solo or in a party of two.

The thorns build is the one that I have linked a few pages back.


----------



## FlawleZ

Been on a mini vacation with the wife this weekend. Should be ready to start S5 tomorrow night. Maybe someone can help me out with a power level ☺


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It looks like support monk is back in. Using solanium and health globe for heals, the koreans did a GR100 (nonseason). zmonk, zWD, zBarb, dps wizard


I'm guessing it was a DMO wiz?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm guessing it was a DMO wiz?


Yes, DMO with energy twister sword. They cleared GR 100.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Drop rate on SS has been very nice so far, cleared GR47 under 5 mins after only 5 hours of joing ss







couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Cybertox

Why do I keep getting set pieces per e-mail? I really don't like this new feature, the game is already easy enough, no need to make it even easier...


----------



## p4inkill3r

I started playing a seasonal wizard this weekend. Add me @man0w4R#1726 if you need to carry some dead weight around.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

& thank you twinkle.


----------



## inedenimadam

DH is fun again. It looks like there may be some balance this season in the 4 man meta, and everybody might have a place. Best start of season in a while IMO.


----------



## yahu

np Tek. I leveled a bunch of folks this weekend.







Mostly hybrid build (pieces from 3 different sets) as the drop rate for me wasn't so great. I do have helltooth now, and even tho nothing is quite there yet, T10 is easy mode.


----------



## Sainesk

It's for 1 character per season and none of my pieces rolled as ancient (wonder if they can). Also it's a specific set which you don't get to choose. I'm loving melee DH and i'm closing in on GRift 50+ this season but SM set is difficult to top the leaderboards with. I like it at least for now - I was annoyed with having to refarm sets constantly because of patches and lack of stash space. In the next few seasons I'll be able to recollect and store them with the coming stash tabs. Anyone holding on to SM or Invoker prior to 2.4 announcement was likely labelled unfairly as a hoarder and guess who's laughing now with their perfect ancient set ready to go, not me sadly.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

It's all about having fun man, I start disliking tough a$$ game for years now as if the tiredness after work isn't enough.
Btw shadow is the easiest dh set to play with so far (since ROS to be specific), as I just facerolled GR57 with utmost mediocre gears ever. And that wasn't all of it 'cause I simply ran out of token. No wonder people beat 80+ in non-season with hi-end SM.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> It's all about having fun man, I start disliking tough a$$ game for years now as if the tiredness after work isn't enough.
> Btw shadow is the easiest dh set to play with so far (since ROS to be specific), as I just facerolled GR57 with utmost mediocre gears ever. And that wasn't all of it 'cause I simply ran out of token. No wonder people beat 80+ in non-season with hi-end SM.


Pretty sure I will be knocking out 80+ with several DH sets by the time I leave seasons. Revamped Marauders is great! The Shadow set is powerful but slowish and almost no AoE


----------



## lemans81

And paragon 130....much thanks to download(I think stealth was there but his voice was muffled by something filling his mouth).


----------



## Penryn

I'm playing crusader as always but want to get a dh going as well.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure I will be knocking out 80+ with several DH sets by the time I leave seasons. Revamped Marauders is great! The Shadow set is powerful but slowish and almost no AoE


If you want you can try my SM Marauder combo (just view my profile in game). I modified it based on watching a few pros and will keep updating as I get to higher GRifts. 5 Sentries + you firing about a million chakrams on the screen. Now I need focus and restraint and a few other stuff.

Actually I think they nerfed this combo for live but I'm having some fun with it till I get endgame build.


----------



## Cybertox

Just hit paragon 200, farming torment VIII for gear. Ancient counterparts do not like me, whenever I get them they roll terribly.


----------



## Cybertox

Nevermind









Kadala


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DH is fun again. It looks like there may be some balance this season in the 4 man meta, and everybody might have a place. Best start of season in a while IMO.


There isn't 2x of each class, so that is good. DH is not in current meta, but the meta is most likely going to change at some point. I don't see DH having a spot though, I think anyone who rolled DH is going to find nobody wanting them outside of torment within the week.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DH is fun again. It looks like there may be some balance this season in the 4 man meta, and everybody might have a place. Best start of season in a while IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't 2x of each class, so that is good. DH is not in current meta, but the meta is most likely going to change at some point. I don't see DH having a spot though, I think anyone who rolled DH is going to find nobody wanting them outside of torment within the week.
Click to expand...

oh well.

guess it will be a short season for me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> oh well.
> 
> guess it will be a short season for me.


It depends on who you're playing with too. Multishot caps out around GR70, Shadow Impale can get up to the low GR90's if you have really good ZDPS, or into the 80's with normal DPS. Marauders with Cluster bombs can also get around 90, but it brings the lag.

The main problem would be the same group could be doing a few levels higher by changing nothing about their setup except dropping DH for a zDPS monk.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> yeah I'm 100% again and now I'm rolling with eden and them got my full M6 going too


Are you using chakram or cluster? I've tried both and think I like a cold chakram build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It depends on who you're playing with too. Multishot caps out around GR70, Shadow Impale can get up to the low GR90's if you have really good ZDPS, or into the 80's with normal DPS. Marauders with Cluster bombs can also get around 90, but it brings the lag.
> 
> The main problem would be the same group could be doing a few levels higher by changing nothing about their setup except dropping DH for a zDPS monk.


Shadow Mantle set seems amazing for boss kills and really mediocre for large groups. Nats seems awful and its hard to click stuff while moving so quickly. M6 seems ok, but it's more effort.

I need at least 2 more DHs this season though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Are you using chakram or cluster? I've tried both and think I like a cold chakram build.
> 
> Shadow Mantle set seems amazing for boss kills and really mediocre for large groups. Nats seems awful and its hard to click stuff while moving so quickly. M6 seems ok, but it's more effort.
> 
> I need at least 2 more DHs this season though.


Shadow only deals damage to the very first target you hit, so it's single target only. Shadow is not viable as the only DPS, but can work alright as a secondary DPS class. The main problem is that the ZDPS needs to be good, and separate the yellow and blues from the white mobs. If the elite packs are in the middle of the white mobs, you might as well tab out and browse the internet because you aren't going to be doing anything useful. The idea is that you attack the very high hit point monsters, so that they aren't left alone for long after the wizard kills all the white mobs. I would not play impale DH with randoms, and wouldn't play with a random impale DH- the DH needs to know to target the high hit point monsters, and to position himself where he has a clear shot too. If the impale hits the white mob that is going to die before the elite anyways, the groups clear speed is going to be the same as it would be if the DH just stood there and never attacked.

Nats takes some getting used to. It's not for everyone, but I really liked it. It's looking viable to be top solo build, but it's hard to say.

M6 with cluster bombs is good for groups, it can get higher then you would think. This would be the safest build to have the DH in your party play, and also to play with people you're not sure are good. Bonus damage comes from the zdps grouping mobs against the walls, but it does alright with people who have no idea what they are doing too.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Actually M6 maelstrom seems to be the strongest build currently. N6 is below average, without the help of Fok it's merely nothing compared to any other viable builds. And yes, shadow is mostly single target only but its infinite vaulting (50% perma dmg reduction) and ~99% traveler's pledge up time do help a lot! It feels like cheating at some point. GR and elite just melt. It takes positioning in battle to win, not killing trash anymore.


----------



## lemans81

I guess I don't care about the meta.....I am looking like I will have less than 5 hours per week to throw in and my biggest concerns are going to be getting the rewards not so much about GR records since I am so time limited. Hell if this week goes poorly I might not be back here at all.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I guess I don't care about the meta.....I am looking like I will have less than 5 hours per week to throw in and my biggest concerns are going to be getting the rewards not so much about GR records since I am so time limited. Hell if this week goes poorly I might not be back here at all.


Stick it out man, looking forward to playing with you and some others, as soon as next week hits, too much going on this week for me to play.
Doing Disneyland with the kid today for the wife's birthday, then she wants to check out the blackbirds (her grandfather helped in the design/manufacture of them, and he was even at area 51 at one point)at one of the air force museums on another day. Pair that with my break from school being over today and my current work schedule.
Anyway, stick it out man, it just might be worth it.


----------



## Six-Strings

Does anyone here play HC EU? I'd give my pinky toe for a boost.


----------



## killuchen

Is there a guild/clan here on oc.net? A couple of buddies and I are looking for an active/relaxed clan to join.

My profile

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/killuchen-1994/hero/71191059


----------



## Cybertox

I have officially renamed Torment X to Normal.



#Easy
#PrayForLemans
#ThornsIsBeast
#Under4Mins
#ThisAintTormentXNoMore


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have officially renamed Torment X to Normal.
> 
> 
> 
> #Easy
> #PrayForLemans
> #ThornsIsBeast
> #Under4Mins
> #ThisAintTormentXNoMore


Yeah, tX is a joke now...

but you should be doing groups. Download and I were doing 65s in under 4 minutes DH/DH/Barb/WD


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, tX is a joke now...
> 
> but you should be doing groups. Download and I were doing 65s in under 4 minutes DH/DH/Barb/WD


My group is currently running DH/DH/Wiz/Cru none of us have optimal gear.

The other DH is playing shadow should I go for UE (I have a 3,100 dps ancient yangs) or should I go m6 with cluster/chakram?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, tX is a joke now...
> 
> but you should be doing groups. Download and I were doing 65s in under 4 minutes DH/DH/Barb/WD
> 
> 
> 
> My group is currently running DH/DH/Wiz/Cru none of us have optimal gear.
> 
> The other DH is playing shadow should I go for UE (I have a 3,100 dps ancient yangs) or should I go m6 with cluster/chakram?
Click to expand...

If you have a yangs and M6, use multishot. It is a bit slower to take down elites/RG, but you annihilate the rift on the way there.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Does anyone here play HC EU? I'd give my pinky toe for a boost.


careful what you ask for...there are a few in here sadistic enough to jump over there just to see you lose a pinky toe.







Unfortunately most in here are non-EU, and very few are HC on top of that. You might be able to get tox playing HC just to have someone to play with over there, but I'm not sure if his connection allows that, or other details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Is there a guild/clan here on oc.net? A couple of buddies and I are looking for an active/relaxed clan to join.
> 
> My profile
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/killuchen-1994/hero/71191059


The clan is definitely casual, to the point where some people had to go elsewhere for more competition. but now is a good time to join as at the start of patch/season, there is a lot of activity in-game. follow the instructions on the first post, and don't mind the post count for your buddies if that is an issue, though it is better if they are also active on here. We haven't yet hit the max count on the clan and if we do, there are some really stale people in there we could discuss whether to keep vs fresh players.

feel free to send a PM to @Sainesk, @lemans81, or myself if you have any questions or concerns, and you can send requests to join the clan in-game, and one of us can approve (assuming you've followed instructions from the first post).

apologies to anyone I might have missed last night - was half-watching something with the wapce, while brain-dead collecting DB last night. I wasn't trying to ignore you if you msg'd me, but I wasn't watching closely and had the sound mostly off. I did reach out for free uber runs last night but got blanked to the point where I almost gave up and ran with stealth (*shudder*). TheHoff joined in and we got a solid 9 sets of machines cleared, and D/L and I at least ended up with some nice HF amulets (mine is almost too nice in that I'm not sure w.t.f. to roll off).

I'm going to try and fire this back up at work but still not sure how much I'll be able to do that. If I ignore you during the workday it's simply cause I didn't see you.


----------



## Cybertox

Augmenting a 6 pieces set gives 1500 primary attribute points, not bad at all, just very time consuming...
Given the fact that you level the gems up to 50 and not higher.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you have a yangs and M6, use multishot. It is a bit slower to take down elites/RG, but you annihilate the rift on the way there.


I ran that once last night, is my guess correct that i still want the +2 sentries quiver? And what element do i stack, physical?


----------



## The LAN Man

If you're running M6 you need the bombardiers rucksack that's an extra 1200% damage right off. Physical damage is good because you can then use ballistics for additional damage but you can get the same thing with cold so that's more preference. Cold fire and physical are fairly comparable in damage


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I find this setup serves me better. Any impale DH here? Thoughts?
http://www.diablofans.com/builds/71176-endless-vault-shadow-impale-improved


----------



## yahu

Oh meta-master, what sayeth thee?
Found a DoD that will go past three. (thousand)
I don't know if it will actually work.
One patch too late, RNGesus what a jerk.
I almost acted like a boob.
By throwing it right there in the cube.
I offer up this humble rhyme.
In the hopes that it is fine.

- anonymous (but I'm hoping Crazy can answer, cause I can't look at the leaderboards atm...)


----------



## Crazy9000

The DoD has a bug
Now the damage is a shrug
Some fetish refuse to fire
Making a situation quite dire

Roll wizard


----------



## yahu

ooh, I heard that in the community so I tossed on carn/dod and it looked like they were firing. I didn't look closely enough to see if they were all firing. I really wish I liked wizard. I'm sure if I tried I would. I just like WD too much, even when they weren't that good. :\


----------



## Crazy9000

I ran some 75's with the LoN WD build, the firebats and gargantuan. It was alright, not as good as a monk, but fine for 75's.


----------



## Cybertox

So, I hit paragon 410 and my three gems are rank 50. I have rolled a second crusader and obtained Roland's set, I think I will be transitioning to it from thorns. Crusader is a great class and I really enjoyed it so far.

Whats up with WD always having issues or being weaker than the other classes in almost every season? I remember that last season there were some lag related problems, have they been fixed yet? I find it to be a rather interesting class but never got the opportunity to get into it.

I might roll a demon hunter and go old-school. In vanilla diablo it was the only class I played, back then when Athene was playing, lol, those times were fun.


----------



## yahu

well I could have solo'd over GR70 if I was up for GR hunting; I lost interest after a couple months but managed to yawn my way through a GR67 on the last day of season, just to try. This season's/patch's spec is even stronger. I am basically auto-running GR55 and up in under 5min with my son's account sitting at the start of the GR (so not adding any buffs). And I'm not even fully geared or have pushed solo. Also, currently the WD support class is included at top of 4p, though I'm not sure if that is expected to change.

There was an issue last season with Area Damage causing lag, and not just for WD. WD was just more prone to it due to all the AoE attacks going-on. This patch there is some issue with the dart spec, but before the issue occurred, people were solo'ing GR mid-80's with legacy of nightmare ring set.

Basically, WD is doing fine.


----------



## Rickles

Friendly reminder to ask before randomly dropping in a game. I was too polite to refuse the additions but it's hard to push 2s with 4 people.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Friendly reminder to ask before randomly dropping in a game. I was too polite to refuse the additions but it's hard to push 2s with 4 people.


----------



## yahu

that's why I disable that shizz. I am sometimes rollin' with the kiddos and I'd rather not have people jump in randomly. That weed grower/stalker from Alaska broke my experience for good (blast from the past that Crazy and lemans probably remember). I'll invite or people can usually req invite all the same.


----------



## The LAN Man

I ask you all the time and you ignore me =[ all by myselfffffff


----------



## yahu

^you I just don't like.









for real's though, if I ignore you during the day, I'm likely @ work. If I ignore you during the night, I'm likely passed out. If I jump out of your game randomly, it's probably because you invited stealth.


----------



## The LAN Man

Bruh I'm tellin you I didn't invite him it was just bad


----------



## yahu

^lol, I know. Was just continuing to give you a hard time.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lol, what's with all of this major love for stealth?
Have you guys really had that bad of a time with him?


----------



## yahu

D/L is his butt buddy.







honestly, the other night I would've played with him but I wanted to give someone in the clan a chance at ubers. Stealth is quite simply the leech of all leeches, and I'm not just talking gameplay. He'll leech information off of you then turn around and tell you like he realized it on his own. That's when you tell him "yeah, I told you that" or "Crazy told you that."

He's also the type of leech that turns around and beaches about leeches. I'd find the hypocrisy more amusing but he almost thrives off of that. oh yeah, there are literally people in the clan that would jump out of TS as soon as he joined and would immediately jump back in when he left.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> D/L is his butt buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, the other night I would've played with him but I wanted to give someone in the clan a chance at ubers. Stealth is quite simply the leech of all leeches, and I'm not just talking gameplay. He'll leech information off of you then turn around and tell you like he realized it on his own. That's when you tell him "yeah, I told you that" or "Crazy told you that."
> 
> He's also the type of leech that turns around and beaches about leeches. I'd find the hypocrisy more amusing but he almost thrives off of that. oh yeah, there are literally people in the clan that would jump out of TS as soon as he joined and would immediately jump back in when he left.


Have you guys tried growing up?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Have you guys tried growing up?


It's a couple full grown men, one with kids, the other in military service...do you really think they are playing video games because they want to act "grown up" ?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It's a couple full grown men, one with kids, the other in military service...do you really think they are playing video games because they want to act "grown up" ?


I am not implying video games are for kids.


----------



## yahu

this is a sub-site where grown-ups (for the most part) discuss playing a video game that they love to complain about (seethingly, at times) yet still put countless hours into. I honestly play the game and come in here to purposely not act grown up. I'm actually not sure what offended but it didn't mean to be anything other than a small dig at D/L, someone who I've spent hours chatting with.

I honestly don't think of this forum as a place where I should tip-toe around moral sensibilities, or not call things as I might see them. I do know that I can be offensive while attempting to be humorous (I'm sure I've made Eden cringe on occasion, both on here and in TS) but I try to keep it relatively clean on here specifically, based on the guidelines of the site, etc.

I do purposely try to engage with people and get them involved on here, including you, but I know that I won't find common ground with everyone (there have been others on here that I have had to sort of cater around). I suppose I will disengage or purposely curtail input so that if you do see a post I hope you realize it was not meant to address anything toward or about you.


----------



## cravinmild

Wow oh wow









Finally some luck. Had a guy on my friends list match me puzzle rings to open the gold vault. Im now 587mill richer














well..... minus 65mil to craft all my gems to the highest I could. I lost my first puzzle ring when I added (unknowingly) the mats as well as the puzzle ring into the cube. Guess how that turned out lol.

T9 with 14k gold find


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm sure I've made Eden cringe on occasion.


How the Jebus did I end up labeled the straight lace guy?

Just because I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, dont drink, a house with a white picke............OHHHHH, now I get it.


----------



## The LAN Man

Wait eden you don't drink? What's with tryin to take me out for a beer then =[ For shame


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Wait eden you don't drink? What's with tryin to take me out for a beer then =[ For shame


Just because I dont drink anymore doesn't mean that I don't know where all the good drinking spots in my city are. I am pretty sure I have spilled more alcohol than you have ever drank young man. I also dont smoke, but I know where to get the goo....I am not going to finish that statement.

Edit: I still understand and quite well remember the value of good drink and good smoke.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> this is a sub-site where grown-ups (for the most part) discuss playing a video game that they love to complain about (seethingly, at times) yet still put countless hours into. I honestly play the game and come in here to purposely not act grown up. I'm actually not sure what offended but it didn't mean to be anything other than a small dig at D/L, someone who I've spent hours chatting with.
> 
> I honestly don't think of this forum as a place where I should tip-toe around moral sensibilities, or not call things as I might see them. I do know that I can be offensive while attempting to be humorous (I'm sure I've made Eden cringe on occasion, both on here and in TS) but I try to keep it relatively clean on here specifically, based on the guidelines of the site, etc.
> 
> I do purposely try to engage with people and get them involved on here, including you, but I know that I won't find common ground with everyone (there have been others on here that I have had to sort of cater around). I suppose I will disengage or purposely curtail input so that if you do see a post I hope you realize it was not meant to address anything toward or about you.


I take offense. Please apologize.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> How the Jebus did I end up labeled the straight lace guy?
> 
> Just because I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, dont drink, a house with a white picke............OHHHHH, now I get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Wait eden you don't drink? What's with tryin to take me out for a beer then =[ For shame


Haha, don't worry Eden, I don't really think of you as straight-laced, but I guess while the rest of us are picking on Stealth or crackin' fart jokes, you don't really get involved as much, and are back to the point of the game. Of course, it could be that you had an infant/now toddler in your arms, and a couple other screamin' meanies within' ear shot.









D/L does bring up a good point...why are you trying to get him drunk while you stare at him and sip your cranberry juice???









@TekTaco...quiet you!


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I just need to do one more conquest to get my stash tab. Any ideas on what the quickest ones are? I've done the 45 grift with no sets... some of them sounded like they would take forever. Hopefully there is another quick one.

Also about the set dungeons... is anyone else annoyed you can't set the difficulty? I had to take off my rings and amulet, remove the crit gem from weapon, and take everything out of the cube in order to make the mobs last 2 mins to keep Wrath of the Berserker up for the IK dungeon goal.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I just need to do one more conquest to get my stash tab. Any ideas on what the quickest ones are? I've done the 45 grift with no sets... some of them sounded like they would take forever. Hopefully there is another quick one.
> 
> Also about the set dungeons... is anyone else annoyed you can't set the difficulty? I had to take off my rings and amulet, remove the crit gem from weapon, and take everything out of the cube in order to make the mobs last 2 mins to keep Wrath of the Berserker up for the IK dungeon goal.


yes - there is a lot of negativity about the set dungeons in that you aren't using the sets to their potential, and it is more "work" than "fun." One thing to note - I have heard (haven't gotten a chance to try yet) that you can do the set dungeons in a group. That makes meeting the time limit for master (at least the ones I've tried) much easier I'd imagine.

*edit: BTW - which achievement do you have to complete to get the stash tab? I think I completed slayer but haven't done master on any dungeon as the last part to whatever is after slayer. I have heard DH were relatively easy. WD zuni I hear is easy if you have the grasp of the dead mojo (new). I heard some of the barbs were most difficult, like WW, but I think IK is relatively easy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Wow oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some luck. Had a guy on my friends list match me puzzle rings to open the gold vault. Im now 587mill richer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well..... minus 65mil to craft all my gems to the highest I could. I lost my first puzzle ring when I added (unknowingly) the mats as well as the puzzle ring into the cube. Guess how that turned out lol.
> 
> T9 with 14k gold find


shoot, I didn't realize you needed in. I have a few puzzle rings stashed if anyone ever wants in. I literally had so many last season that I just started salvaging them. I also have a couple bovine bardiche if anyone wants in to the cow level (which is different from the cow rift).

*edit #2: I just read you have to complete conqueror to get the stash tab. Does that require a lvl70 HC toon again this season, cause I never did complete that last season.


----------



## Sainesk

Some of them just don't make sense too/aren't explained properly. Shadow Mantle for example and Impale chain. So far I know hitting the same monster twice breaks the chain and you can't just alternate between 2 monsters. The RNG and unwritten rules are really frustrating.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Have you guys tried growing up?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> How the Jebus did I end up labeled the straight lace guy?
> 
> Just because I have 3 kids, 2 dogs, dont drink, a house with a white picke............OHHHHH, now I get it.


You've got me by 1 dog and 1 fence. Feel worse old man


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yes - there is a lot of negativity about the set dungeons in that you aren't using the sets to their potential, and it is more "work" than "fun." One thing to note - I have heard (haven't gotten a chance to try yet) that you can do the set dungeons in a group. That makes meeting the time limit for master (at least the ones I've tried) much easier I'd imagine.
> 
> *edit: BTW - which achievement do you have to complete to get the stash tab? I think I completed slayer but haven't done master on any dungeon as the last part to whatever is after slayer. I have heard DH were relatively easy. WD zuni I hear is easy if you have the grasp of the dead mojo (new). I heard some of the barbs were most difficult, like WW, but I think IK is relatively easy.
> 
> *edit #2: I just read you have to complete conqueror to get the stash tab. Does that require a lvl70 HC toon again this season, cause I never did complete that last season.


With IK the problem I was having was I couldn't make enough fury to keep WOTB up, since everything died in one hit... not to mention the fact that you have to keep WOTB for two minutes, which is more time then completing the rift would take. Feels kind of counterproductive to have to remove most of your gear in order to do low enough damage to complete a set dungeon.

Unless I missed a check box, you don't have to make a HC char. You have to do a total of two conquests is the only one I haven't completed yet. The only ones I haven't done accidentally are kill X boss on certain difficulty or higher, set dungeon, and conquests.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> With IK the problem I was having was I couldn't make enough fury to keep WOTB up, since everything died in one hit... not to mention the fact that you have to keep WOTB for two minutes, which is more time then completing the rift would take. Feels kind of counterproductive to have to remove most of your gear in order to do low enough damage to complete a set dungeon.
> 
> Unless I missed a check box, you don't have to make a HC char. You have to do a total of two conquests is the only one I haven't completed yet. The only ones I haven't done accidentally are kill X boss on certain difficulty or higher, set dungeon, and conquests.


I get how it is counterproductive for you, and probably most of us to do the set dungeons, I very much doubt that we are the target audience for those.
Do you get anything other than a set for completion?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> this is a sub-site where grown-ups (for the most part) discuss playing a video game that they love to complain about (seethingly, at times) yet still put countless hours into. I honestly play the game and come in here to purposely not act grown up. I'm actually not sure what offended but it didn't mean to be anything other than a small dig at D/L, someone who I've spent hours chatting with.
> 
> I honestly don't think of this forum as a place where I should tip-toe around moral sensibilities, or not call things as I might see them. I do know that I can be offensive while attempting to be humorous (I'm sure I've made Eden cringe on occasion, both on here and in TS) but I try to keep it relatively clean on here specifically, based on the guidelines of the site, etc.
> 
> I do purposely try to engage with people and get them involved on here, including you, but I know that I won't find common ground with everyone (there have been others on here that I have had to sort of cater around). I suppose I will disengage or purposely curtail input so that if you do see a post I hope you realize it was not meant to address anything toward or about you.


Gossip about a person who I dont even know, is the last thing I want to read in a Diablo thread.


----------



## PaPaBlista

[quote name="The LAN Man" url="/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/26400_20#post_2
4813337"]I ask you all the time and you ignore me =[ all by myselfffffff[/quote]

I feel ya man.....(" that's a fraked up quote")


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Gossip about a person who I dont even know, is the last thing I want to read in a Diablo thread.


I feel ya man... (I'm not really gonna feel ya man so get that outta your mind)


----------



## Six-Strings

I got two of the Season Journey set pieces with my barb, but after a couple of Paragons I got my crusader boosted to 70.

Can I still get the other four set pieces from the Season Journey with my Crusader?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just because I dont drink anymore doesn't mean that I don't know where all the good drinking spots in my city are. I am pretty sure I have spilled more alcohol than you have ever drank young man. I also dont smoke, but I know where to get the goo....I am not going to finish that statement.
> 
> Edit: I still understand and quite well remember the value of good drink and good smoke.


I don't drink anymore either ALCOHOL just seems to fall down my throat.....


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Wow oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some luck. Had a guy on my friends list match me puzzle rings to open the gold vault. Im now 587mill richer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well..... minus 65mil to craft all my gems to the highest I could. I lost my first puzzle ring when I added (unknowingly) the mats as well as the puzzle ring into the cube. Guess how that turned out lol.
> 
> T9 with 14k gold find


Explain how you got this 14K gold fine, sounds like something I'd like to do, lol...


----------



## RW2112

Ran some 2 man 60-65's last night with Eden, fun runs man, had a blast!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Ran some 2 man 60-65's last night with Eden, fun runs man, had a blast!


for sure! thanks for rushing that toon for me. The M6 Cluster build hits like a freight train, but it is so dang slow in TX becuase of the length of the Cluster Animation, that gold find U6 is perfect for it.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Wow oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some luck. Had a guy on my friends list match me puzzle rings to open the gold vault. Im now 587mill richer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well..... minus 65mil to craft all my gems to the highest I could. I lost my first puzzle ring when I added (unknowingly) the mats as well as the puzzle ring into the cube. Guess how that turned out lol.
> 
> T9 with 14k gold find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain how you got this 14K gold fine, sounds like something I'd like to do, lol...
Click to expand...

T9 gives a nice gold find boost. Goldskin for 100%, paragon points on gold find. Weapon and shield had 140% gf and every other item needs 30% or more gf.

Dont get hit from thre boss. He knocks your gold away. Lost 80mil to deaths during the battle.

You will need someone to carry you. That much gf makes you weak. pretty sure with some new higher gf items i found and mp 10 i could get even more next time


----------



## yahu

All I'm going to say is someone asked a question and I answered. simple as that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I get how it is counterproductive for you, and probably most of us to do the set dungeons, I very much doubt that we are the target audience for those.
> Do you get anything other than a set for completion?


you don't get a set for completing - you need a set to enter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I got two of the Season Journey set pieces with my barb, but after a couple of Paragons I got my crusader boosted to 70.
> 
> Can I still get the other four set pieces from the Season Journey with my Crusader?


don't quote me on this but I assume once you complete season journey and then change toons you automatically get whatever Haedrig bags you got for your other toon? I haven't run alts yet so I'm not positive on this one, but someone should be able to confirm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> T9 gives a nice gold find boost. Goldskin for 100%, paragon points on gold find. Weapon and shield had 140% gf and every other item needs 30% or more gf.
> 
> Dont get hit from thre boss. He knocks your gold away. Lost 80mil to deaths during the battle.
> 
> You will need someone to carry you. That much gf makes you weak. pretty sure with some new higher gf items i found and mp 10 i could get even more next time


The boss knocks gold away??? I had no idea that tig ol' bitty biatch stole - that's hilarious! I think blackthornes has a GF set bonus, not to mention a lot of the pieces roll with high GF. There are weapons that roll default high gf too. I can't remember if sunkeeper was one of them, but there is another sword I know for sure, but can't think of the name. It's not a weapon you run as standard, but for a gf build it should work.


----------



## StealthSkull




----------



## StealthSkull

So what happened to tiki? I thought it was taken out but it's not. Did they nerfed it?


----------



## yahu

they nerfed it by mobs/elites/bosses/RG having resistance that scales to stuns. That was in 2.3 and I assume holds true for 2.4. that mask is pretty much auto-slvg for me, once I've gotten the xmog and pulled the power into the cube.


----------



## StealthSkull

Thanks for letting me leech







of ur awesome knowledge.


----------



## Cybertox

Roland and Impale is a really viable duo for greater rifts.


----------



## RW2112

Got an impale spam build with almost constant up time on Vengeance. Have only 1 sec of down time between Vengeance casts


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Roland and Impale is a really viable duo for greater rifts.


Depends on your definition of viable I guess








.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well, I know it is early in the season, and competition is pretty open for Demon Hunters...but I am having fun running the ladder. I am pretty sure I have room to go further. This was a first shot, and I have horribly unoptimized gear.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Roland and Impale is a really viable duo for greater rifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of viable I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Ok so what is the meta builds right now....I don't have the time to do multiple characters this season, so can you give me like the most needed lol?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Roland and Impale is a really viable duo for greater rifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of viable I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so what is the meta builds right now....I don't have the time to do multiple characters this season, so can you give me like the most needed lol?
Click to expand...

Not Demon Hunter unfortunately


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so what is the meta builds right now....I don't have the time to do multiple characters this season, so can you give me like the most needed lol?


Well, OCN looks like it's all DH, so you can take your pick







.

Currently the group is

zDPS Monk (remove healing from last seasons build and you're pretty close)
zDPS Barb (no WW)
zDPS Witch Doctor (no SMK or pets)
DPS Wizard (Energy Twister)

Wizard + Barb can make any random group with others work, so I would see what one people you usually play with have, and make the other.


----------



## JTHMfreak

When I start my toon next week, what should I pick, for group play?
I want something that will do well in a four man high gr, I'm free for playing in the afternoon.
I figure that at this point everyone already has their teams, but figure I'll give it a shot.
I'll likely do wd, and something else.
Edit: should've looked at crazy post above


----------



## lemans81

I guess I will build WD or Monk.......I was so so as a monk, but I am great at 0dps wd....but that twinkle will take my job....


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Depends on your definition of viable I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Rolands just wipes all the trash mobs away while impale just wrecks the guardian and elites with its insane single target dmg. Very viable for farming high greater rifts, not pushing as high as possible.

lol, no one mentioned Crusaders. They are doing best this season.


----------



## yahu

I thought I did see SMK somewhere in the top of the leaderboards? Tho I don't look as often at 4p. I do need to crank out some extra toons, so I'll probably work on that today/this weekend. I'll probably start with a support doc and then fire up barb.

@lemans81 I think you end up consistently playing 4p more than me due to my timing. holy hell I "played" a lot last night...I couldn't tell you how many GR I passed out during. Some of which I woke up in time for the RG+timer, some of which I didn't. I would literally zonk out as I clicked on a portal and waited till the next level would load (all of a few seconds?). It was pretty pathetic.

*edit - I was still logged in from last night (sometimes I get booted sometimes I don't) and it looks like the spec I saw Gaby running with has taken hold.









BTW - looks like Crazy changed clans again. also, it's good to see KuuFa finally made it to 70 and beyond as one of our few representatives of HC.


----------



## Cybertox

Just rolled a Wizard, going after Vyr's set.


----------



## lemans81

I am going to have my character running some open(quick join) T6 rifts if anyone wants to feel free to leech or level new Characters.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am going to have my character running some open(quick join) T6 rifts if anyone wants to feel free to leech or level new Characters.


Thank you sir, I will be utilizing these services shortly.


----------



## Punisher64

I will be running my WD tonight if anyone wants to join. I will edit post once I get home and get my battleid. Speaking of which, what is the main WD build this patch?


----------



## cravinmild

We took a fresh rolled char to lvl 70 in one rift last night


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> We took a fresh rolled char to lvl 70 in one rift last night


Because I was wearing straight exp gear.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> We took a fresh rolled char to lvl 70 in one rift last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was wearing straight exp gear.
Click to expand...

shhhhhhhh that makes it sound less dramatic


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am going to have my character running some open(quick join) T6 rifts if anyone wants to feel free to leech or level new Characters.


Oooh, might have to jump in on this service. I've been running bounties all day to try and reforge some gears...nothing I love more than wasting a big pile of mats on wasted reforging...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> I will be running my WD tonight if anyone wants to join. I will edit post once I get home and get my battleid. Speaking of which, what is the main WD build this patch?


HT+garg has been what most have rolled, but I think only because people were building their LoN sets. Those have started dominating the LB's. Carn+dart was broken but has now been fixed, so you might see some of those popping up there too. There is also a support doc back in the mix, so check the leaderboards for that if you enjoy running in the 90's.







Are you part of any clan? if not, follow the instructions in the first post and join up if you'd like.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> We took a fresh rolled char to lvl 70 in one rift last night


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Because I was wearing straight exp gear.


xp gears or a really good rift. I have yet to hit a cow rift this season, but that is one of the most amazing 0-70 levels you'll ever see


----------



## slickwilly

I have rolled a barb looking to go WW build, I also rolled a barb and a Monk in HC but those two toons will take some time to get leveled and geared.


----------



## yahu

^hook it up with KuuFa. it looks like he's rolling endgame on HC. I'm sure he'd like someone to roll with.


----------



## lemans81

Had to take a little break but back on T6 rifts, looks like tomorrow I might be playing like 9am-noon central time. Probably let the T6 run until 9am tomorrow.


----------



## Rickles

Shelving my DH and going to switch to wiz.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Because I was wearing straight exp gear.


And as the carrier I was running Leoric's in cube and max ruby in helm, lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Had to take a little break but back on T6 rifts, looks like tomorrow I might be playing like 9am-noon central time. Probably let the T6 run until 9am tomorrow.


Nice, I might hop in and powerlevel whatever I need. C9k won't be up until I don't have to pay $$ for him xD.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Had to take a little break but back on T6 rifts, looks like tomorrow I might be playing like 9am-noon central time. Probably let the T6 run until 9am tomorrow.


your dang party is locked...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> your dang party is locked...


With C9k that sometimes meant someone who doesn't have open join on has joined the game. Ask around and you may figure out who is in there, and get them to invite you.


----------



## yahu

ah, interesting as it used to be the other way around. someone with open invite would join my locked game and then others would be able to open join.


----------



## Punisher64

My battle.net is Punisher64#1141 if anyone wants to run. I'll be on for a bit (could use a bit of GRift carries to gear







)


----------



## yahu

jump in the clan and you could run with lemans leveling service, running T6 all night.







I just leveled 3 alts to 70 btw. thx lemans!


----------



## Punisher64

Can someone add my ID and add me in?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah, interesting as it used to be the other way around. someone with open invite would join my locked game and then others would be able to open join.


Yeah, it works both ways. Locked people will close open games, and open people will open closed games.


----------



## lemans81

I just cleared the stash and setup TeamViewer for work issues......so should be clear T6 sailing for 10ish more hours.


----------



## inedenimadam

Why does your inventory still open when you open a greater rift? It is not like you need to put a specific key in any more.


----------



## Cybertox

Interesting when or even whether we will be getting more sets in the future. Are they going to be added in a new expansion or just update?
Would love to see a Death Knight looking armor set for the Crusader.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Interesting when or even whether we will be getting more sets in the future. Are they going to be added in a new expansion or just update?
> Would love to see a Death Knight looking armor set for the Crusader.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Interesting when or even whether we will be getting more sets in the future. Are they going to be added in a new expansion or just update?
> Would love to see a Death Knight looking armor set for the Crusader.


I don't know if they are actually going to make another expansion at this point. They've added new sets via patch before, so if there was new ones, they'd probably be patch.

Expansion would be cool, but it would probably be like RoS- new level cap, and complete rework of item stats.


----------



## cravinmild

YA, new D4 with skyrim or the witcher style graphics


----------



## lemans81

So T6 rifts back open for leveling...best not to look at Wizards gear just know that she has less than an hour of playtime.....goodbye 5500 deaths breath.

Side note, I feel like if Rhykker and Quin did a roast of Alkaiser using mostly British cussing I would be complete.


----------



## Cybertox

I hope there will be one more expansion with jungle and tropical areas.

I am so done with Roland, its useless at single targeting. Forces you to skip some elites and guardians are almost impossible to kill.


----------



## lemans81

I wouldn't mind a new expansion...new act and new character.


----------



## Rickles

I'd like to see a minstrel class.

"Brave brave brave brave Sir Robin"

It *sounds* good to me...


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah a new expansion would be definitely welcome. Act VI with jungle and tropical areas, a new class, new items and features. Also slight graphical improvements to textures.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why does your inventory still open when you open a greater rift? It is not like you need to put a specific key in any more.


To view your gold to see if you have enough for the empowered rifts?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah a new expansion would be definitely welcome. Act VI with jungle and tropical areas, a new class, new items and features. Also slight graphical improvements to textures.


I agree with textures, but I still run this game at minimum settings to reduce clutter and stress on my GPU (therefore less heat in summer







)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I agree with textures, but I still run this game at minimum settings to reduce clutter and stress on my GPU (therefore less heat in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I use low settings too, so that less spell effects are animated. Lets you see a bit better.


----------



## Cybertox

I run the game maxed out but at 1280x720 windowed instead of native 2560x1440, mainly because of all the waiting time which occurs very often during teamplay. When I play solo I play native. The textures on armor pieces are beyond awful. The environment on the other hand looks decent. Whenever I am able to max out the game, I always do. I never decrease quality intentionally. Diablo III is already ugly enough, no need to turn settings down.

Anyways, Roland aint as bad as I thought, its just that it needs a lot of density which is only present at 60 and beyond. The guardian however remains being a problem but the gem of the stricken helps.

Which set is the best looking one according to your opinion? And which the ugliest one?

I think the Roland set without that hideous helmet is the best looking set. Ugliest looking set is the Wastes set for Barbarian.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I agree with textures, but I still run this game at minimum settings to reduce clutter and stress on my GPU (therefore less heat in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> I use low settings too, so that less spell effects are animated. Lets you see a bit better.
Click to expand...

I think I actually started using low settings after seeing one of your videos


----------



## cravinmild

I will have to try that low settings trick as i never know where I am onscreen. Currently playing 4k along with all the bells and whistles


----------



## Cybertox

Hit Paragon 500 today. Leveling gems is boring...
I think once The Witness comes out, (Tuesday) I will either stop completely or will take a break from Diablo.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hit Paragon 500 today. Leveling gems is boring...
> I think once The Witness comes out, (Tuesday) I will either stop completely or will take a break from Diablo.


Dang, not even three weeks in? You did this last season too. Not that I am any different. I dont think I have started AND finished a season yet.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, not even three weeks in? You did this last season too. Not that I am any different. I dont think I have started AND finished a season yet.


Last time was even worse, I think I stopped somewhere around Paragon 400 and I got there only thanks to you guys as I played that season on NA servers. I mean as of now I have two full crusader sets, thorns almost consists of all ancient pieces some of them which are extremely good (ancient bracers with non-rerolled 1000 strength) but augmenting every single piece with lvl 50 legendary gems is going to take ages and will require doing greater rifts again and again. Roland's set only has two or three ancient pieces, so I have yet to find ancient counterparts for the rest and then eventually augment those as well. My wizard has only two pieces of the Vyr set and I dont even play it, I just use it to gamble with Kadala to get the required items, then once I do have them I will finally start playing it.

I think this season was by far the most interesting and entertaining one, had a considerable amount of fun with it so far. I think that now Diablo 3 is in a really good place, of course there is still loads of room for more improvements but its a very outstanding game as of now. There are still sets and classes which I havent even played yet as well as many other content which I havent accessed so far but for some reason I already feel like transitioning unto another game, and to say the truth I am much more excited in playing The Witness rather than continuing to play Diablo.

Also I must add that Diablo is extremely time consuming if you dont cheat using bots. I was lucky I had barely any lectures in the previous week which enabled me to play Diablo for quite some time but now that work is getting in the way and my mid-terms are coming up, I much rather transition to playing The Witness for a few hours a week. There were days this week where I played Diablo for 12 hours straight with only a few breaks inbetween.


----------



## Rickles

Got the three main sets on wiz, seems stupidly weak for solo/2s compared to DH


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Just got the additional stash unlocked yesterday







interestingly the Avarice wasn't achieved by killing any Gilded Baron but from a normal TX rift run.


----------



## cravinmild

Whats the max tabs right now. I have one page and a second page with just a single tab. Is there more?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah an additional one on the second page (Which makes it a total of two on the 2nd).


----------



## lemans81

What do you have to do to get the second tab on page 2?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Yeah an additional one on the second page (Which makes it a total of two on the 2nd).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> What do you have to do to get the second tab on page 2?


Yes, please elaborate...space is precious!


----------



## Crazy9000

Hit Shift + J and keep doing the objectives there until you get to the level that has a stash tab as a reward, and complete all those.


----------



## Sainesk

complete the season journey up to conqueror to unlock it (which is why non-season players are frustrated once you see how much seasons they need to play).



Spoiler: Complete list



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AttilaTheHun*
> 
> Chapter I:
> 1.A New Start: Complete 5 bounties
> 2.Begin Again: Complete a Nephalem rift
> 3.Socket to me: Socket a gem in an item
> 4.Iron Heart: Raise the Blacksmith to level 5
> 5.I like jewels: Raise the Jeweler to lvl 5
> 6.Shake it fast: Raise the Mystic to lvl 5
> 7.Fly to New Tristram: Kill the Skeleton King
> 8.Automatic: Kill Maghda
> 9.Wasting my Young Years: Reach lvl 35
> 
> Chapter II:
> 1.Build me up Buttercup: Craft an item at the Blacksmith
> 2.Hard: Complete a Nephalem rift on Hard or higher
> 3.Friends with Benefits: Fully Equip one of your Followers
> 4.A life with meaning: Raise Blacksmith to lvl 10
> 5.Just a Hobby: Raise the Jeweler to lvl 10
> 6.Watch yourself: Raise the Mystic to lvl 10
> 7.Kanai's Excellent Adventure: Find Kanai's Cube
> 8.Hero of Sanctuary: Reach lvl 60
> 9.Ghom Nom Nom: Kill Ghom at lvl 60 or higher on hard or higher
> 10.Fresh Static Snow: Kill Izual at lvl 60 or higher on hard or higher
> 
> Chapter III:
> 1.Change Clothes: Transmogrify an Item at the Mystic
> 2.The Rock: Craft a Gem of Imperial or higher quality at the Jeweler
> 3.Forged Credentials: Raise the Blacksmith to lvl 12
> 4.Run the Jewels: Raise the Jeweler to lvl 12
> 5.Show me what you working with': Raise the Mystic to lvl 12
> 6.Above & Beyond: Reach lvl 70 (gives 1st Haedrig gift)
> 7.Hey there Kadala: Spend bood shards at Kadala
> 8.Watch me Araneae-Neae: Kill Queen Araneae at lvl 70 at Master or higher
> 9.Penetrate & Defenestrate: Kill Urzael at lvl 70 at Master or higher
> 
> Chapter IV:
> 1.Penchant for Enchants: Replace a property on an item at the Mystic
> 2.Key Decisions: Slay Odeg the Keywarden at lvl 70 on T1 or higher
> 3.Key Wee: Slay Sokahr the Keywarden at lvl 70 on T1 or higher
> 4.Keeping it Low Key: Slay Xah'Rith the Keywarden at lvl 70 on T1 or higher
> 5.The Key to Success: Slay Nekarat the Keywarden at lvl 70 on T1 or higher
> 6.Mercy: Kill Zoltun Kulle at lvl 70 on T2 or higher (gives 2nd Haedrig gift)
> 7.Seeya: Kill the Sigebreaker Assault Beast at lvl 70 on T4 or higher
> 8.Great Expectations: Reach GR20 solo (gives 3rd Haedrig gift)
> 9.Set me free: Complete any set dungeon (doesn't need to be mastered!)
> 10.Up all night to get lucky: Equip all slots with lvl 70 legendary items
> 
> *Reaching this point will grant you the season 5 pet - the Wickerman, the paragon frame & part of the Conqueror set transmog*
> 
> Slayer:
> 1.The realm of Regret: Finish it on T1 or higher
> 2.The realm of Putridness: Finish it on T1 or higher
> 3.The realm of Terror: Finish it on T1 or higher
> 4.They're Grrrrreat: Reach GR30 solo
> 5.Adventure Club: Kill Rakanoth on lvl 70 at T7 or higher
> 6.Whatever: Kill Adria on lvl 70 at T7 or higher
> 7.Tear Down These Walls: Finish a Nephalem rift @lvl 70 on T7 or higher within 7 min
> 8.Gem's the breaks: Lvl one leg gem to lvl 25
> 9.We're all we need: Fully equip one follower with lvl 70 leg items
> 
> Champion:
> 1.Mastermind: Master any set dungeon
> 2.Sad Machine: Slay the Soul of Evil (Uber Diablo) @lvl 70 on T6 or higher (Realm of Fright)
> 3.The Longest Road: Reach GR40 solo
> 4.Nobody told me: Kill Cydaea @lvl 70 on T9 or higher
> 5.Steppin' Out: Kill the Butcher @lvl 70 on T9 or higher
> 6.Something Something Champs: Finish a T9 or higher Nephalem Rift within 6 min
> 7.Up and at Gem: Level 3 legendary gems to lvl 35
> 
> Destroyer:
> 1.Take U there: Reach GR50 solo
> 2.Destroyer of Rifts: Finish a lvl70 Nephalem rift @TX within 5 minutes
> 3.Turn it down: Kill Azmodan @lvl 70 on TX
> 4.Peg U: Kill Belial @lvl 70 on TX
> 5.Insane in the Gembrane: Level 3 legendary gems to lvl 45
> 6.Easy: Complete one season Conquest this season
> 
> Conqueror: (finishing this gives Stash Tab)***
> 1.Show me what you got: Kill Diablo on TX within 1 minute 30 seconds
> 2.Money Ain't a Thang: Kill Greed on TX
> 3.A little more: Reach GR60 solo
> 4.4 minutes to save the World: Finish a TX Nephalem rift within 4 minutes
> 5.Gem of my Life: Level 3 legendary gems to lvl 55
> 6.All I do is win: Finish 2 Conquests this season
> 
> Guardian:
> 1.The hardest of the Core: Reach lvl 70 in hardcore mode
> 2.Get Schwifty: Kill Malthael at TX within 45 seconds
> 3.Guardian of Sanctuary: Finish a TX Nephalem rift within 3 minutes
> 4.We don't Stop: Reach GR70 solo
> 5.Gem Fatale: Level 3 legendary gems to lvl 65
> 6.Flawless Victory: Complete 3 Conquests this season
> 
> CONQUESTS:
> 1.Sprinter: Complete Act 1 through 5 within one hour
> 2.Speed Racer: Complete Act 1 through 5 within one hour on Hardcore mode
> 3.Avarice: Complete a 50M gold streak while out of the Vault and Inner Sanctum
> 4.Avaritia: Avarice on Hardcore mode
> 5.The Thrill: Reach GR45 without any set item equipped
> 6.Super Human: Reach GR45 without any set item equipped on HC mode
> 7.Years of War: Reach GR55 with bonuses from 6 class sets
> 8.Dynasty: Years of War on HC mode
> 9.Masters of the Universe: Master 8 set dungeons
> 10.Masters of sets: Master 8 set dungeons on Hardcore mode
> 
> ***You can only earn one stash tab per season. Completing the Season 5 journey with more than one hero will NOT grant a second tab. However, the tab you unlock upon completing Conqueror will automatically unlock for your non-season heroes.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hit Shift + J and keep doing the objectives there until you get to the level that has a stash tab as a reward, and complete all those.


I finished journey a while ago but still only have one tab on the second page









Edit: If it was a journey bonus...how was I supposed to get the first tab?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> (which is why non-season players are frustrated once you see how much seasons they need to play).


It can be done fairly quickly. It really isn't all that much, and the exp and gear will transfer over in a few months. It is not a complete waste of time.

Edit: looks like I missed some journey stuffs...I guess I should read ALL the text, as there is a button to accept the next step from IV to V, where the rest just advanced for you.


----------



## Cybertox

Once I saw those conquests I decided to not even bother. Either way I am now done with season 5.


----------



## inedenimadam

where is a good place to do the 50 mil gold run? I just tried at the fields of misery, but only got to 25 before I failed.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Did you push your gold find to 10000%







I did and got easy 50mil streak at the highland passages rift.


----------



## The LAN Man

I did it in ruins of Corvus


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I did it in ruins of Corvus


This


----------



## JTHMfreak

A big thank you to Eden for taking me to para 217 in an hour!


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> A big thank you to Eden for taking me to para 217 in an hour!


And no love for the Plvl to 70?!?!? Awww man....


----------



## KnightAngel

New to playing D3. lv70 atm learning the ropes. Hoping to find a group. S/N KnightAngel #1192


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> And no love for the Plvl to 70?!?!? Awww man....


Of course pit viper, I actually didn't know you were on here due to never seeing your name, didn't know it was different, that stuff screws with me


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Of course pit viper, I actually didn't know you were on here due to never seeing your name, didn't know it was different, that stuff screws with me


Just messing with ya man, always glad to help P lvl one of you guys on here!


----------



## Crazy9000

I brought back the fat wizard transmog. I think it's my favorite so far.


----------



## Rickles

I like wearing shadows mantle on my wiz, dyed pink of course


----------



## JTHMfreak

Fast way to get gem upgrade recipes?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Fast way to get gem upgrade recipes?


For me it would be bounties


----------



## Argiestein

@Crazy9000
I believe the pc term is husky. Haha


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> For me it would be bounties


That's what I figured, cleared three acts so far, two more to go


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Fast way to get gem upgrade recipes?


Cube puzzle rings for the vault, the collector gobs drop tons of plans.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Fast way to get gem upgrade recipes?
> 
> 
> 
> For me it would be bounties
Click to expand...

This. fastest way to get any of your recipes is t7 bounties. Find a group running them that doesn't mind you leeching a set of bags, you'll have most of the recipes in one go.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Cube puzzle rings for the vault, the collector gobs drop tons of plans.










That's all there good for...
But don't forget to put on your gold find wears and re allot your paragon to gold find also (º¿º)
P.S if you wanna get more let greed kill you a few times or try and not get hit much jus milk it out killin gob's


----------



## luckyduck

Just started to play again. plvl 122. How viable (rift lvl) is a hammerdin. Such fond memories from d2lod. Also I don't really have anyone to play with







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> This. fastest way to get any of your recipes is t7 bounties. Find a group running them that doesn't mind you leeching a set of bags, you'll have most of the recipes in one go.


Unfortunately the highest I seem to be able to clear on my own is t 5, and even then it takes forever, so I just run t3 for speed. Think I got them all today though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Just started to play again. plvl 122. How viable (rift lvl) is a hammerdin. Such fond memories from d2lod. Also I don't really have anyone to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For solo, you should be able to get quite high. I did a GR70 last season on hammerdin, and there are some new items that would give it a big DPS boost... and on top of that, rifts are significantly easier then last season as well. You should be able to get well into the 80's long term.

For groups, you would have to switch to the LoN thorns build... but it doesn't hold a dim candle to the DPS of a wizard. You might be able to get a zdps sader working well enough to not hold back your party too much, but they would still be better off with a proper class.


----------



## Alex132

Which Wiz build would probably be best for Solo this season? Delseres + twister?

I kinda want Vyrs to be really good, I like Archon


----------



## Pao

Really set out to get this done yesterday afternoon....so naturally I didn't get it completed until this morning.


----------



## slickwilly

I have been farming for Wastes set, so far I have 4 but during that time I have acquired 5 pieces each for Raekors and Might of the earth, I also received a decent Dread iron and Blade of the tribes from 1 rift last night both with over 170% damage increase, add to this the bonus from endless walk and it makes for some amusing T10 runs I just have to keep moving to survive, I have mantle of channeling as a Kubed item


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> 
> 
> Really set out to get this done yesterday afternoon....so naturally I didn't get it completed until this morning.


Impressive Nephilim, 17 seconds to spare..


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Set dungeons mechanic is stupid. I've done the Shadow's mantle one and has never stepped back in any other dungeon since then.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnightAngel*
> 
> New to playing D3. lv70 atm learning the ropes. Hoping to find a group. S/N KnightAngel #1192


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckyduck*
> 
> Just started to play again. plvl 122. How viable (rift lvl) is a hammerdin. Such fond memories from d2lod. Also I don't really have anyone to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


follow the instructions in the first post and request a join to the clan in-game. You'll likely be approved in a day or two. If there are any questions PM sainesk, lemans, or myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I brought back the fat wizard transmog. I think it's my favorite so far.
> 
> snip


I need to play some of the other toons to get the xmogs. I just realized I can wear the hood from shadow's mantle (did it previously exist?) this season, and I like the look of that on my doc. There is some other hood with spikes off the top, and the 'sader phalanx helm I can also wear that are pretty wicked looking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Fast way to get gem upgrade recipes?


as others have said, odious collector gob (green) or the most direct way - bounties in bonus order; that extra bag will get your recipes filled quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> snip
> Really set out to get this done yesterday afternoon....so naturally I didn't get it completed until this morning.


for anyone that needs to get a master dungeon complete for the achievement, the WD zuni dungeon is pretty easy and I wouldn't mind going through it if needed. I imagine playing with 2 or more it would be extremely cake.

I don't know what blizzard plans to do but the builds are so friggin' strong this patch and have gotten increasingly potent each patch. I almost wonder if releasing an expansion and revamping the system would be a way for them to go. (e.g. - inferno-->monster power-->torment-->torment6-->torment10-->GR99 and any other stops along the way I might have missed). Bring on monster power 10 on torment 10, scaled to vanilla inferno!

I didn't plan to play all night but I blacked out earlier for a couple and here I be. working on a revamped wd build that is pretty fun, but gd do I suck at getting good drops/rolls. I do like how pets are so strong right now.


----------



## slickwilly

The pets are strong, when i do a vault run I let my CA take out Greed and I just go after the Gobs he drops, so far my best is 7 gob drops and 7 gob kills (non got away) loving the furious charge build this season


----------



## yahu

gah - if I let my pets go, a chest falls on Greed's head before the first gob pops out.







Unfortunately it is hard not to kill Greed with all the AoE. I suppose I could gear down but I really can't stand running the vault much anyway (I think I have 12 - 14 rings atm).


----------



## Pao

Currently need to get a Conquest achievement done, but not sure which. Do we have a group that wants to try and tackle the 1-hour story mode finish together?


----------



## The LAN Man

Hey crazy have you seen this zDH build yet? Is it viable or just a waste. I've seen groups using it for 90+ instead of WD


----------



## yahu

^you take that back!!!







(says the WD that has a pretty well built zdps that has literally not run him one bit in MP). srsly tho, sounds interesting.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm going to try to find the pieces for it tonight and hopefully try it out soon


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'm going to try to find the pieces for it tonight and hopefully try it out soon


what are the pieces for a zDH? it sounds interesting


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> what are the pieces for a zDH? it sounds interesting


http://www.diablofans.com/builds/72202-support-demonhunter-grift-90

That's more or less what I'll be doing off of


----------



## Crazy9000

Well the DH can work, but it's still behind. Soul (wiz) was able to clear GR97 with a proper meta group, while only a 92 with the DH.


----------



## yahu

^lol @ proper. how about "current"


----------



## The LAN Man

I still feel like 90+ is better than I was expecting for DH in groups at least this season


----------



## JTHMfreak

Cleared a 55 today, with no leg gems, and equipment that still needs lots of rolling, but I'm still impressed so far.
I want using leg gems because I still need to get sockets on everything, and level the gems, just got all the gems yesterday.
Only ran the 55 just to see where I stood.
Twelve hours into playing this toon, have four sets of armor, and para 350 something, thanks to Eden AND pitviper.
I think this season I may hit para 850-900.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I still feel like 90+ is better than I was expecting for DH in groups at least this season


You can do 90+ with impale DH as well.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I just can't get into this season...I keep trying.
The wasteland keeps pulling me back in...


----------



## inedenimadam

Soloing my way to 70 in HC was pretty entertaining. Going to keep at it til I get geared up enough to be able to help others with journey.

rocking that T1!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Soloing my way to 70 in HC was pretty entertaining. Going to keep at it til I get geared up enough to be able to help others with journey.
> 
> rocking that T1!


Nice job


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I just can't get into this season...I keep trying.
> The wasteland keeps pulling me back in...


See Snake and D. Dog need help fighting Cyper. Lara needs to beat Trinity to finish her Dad's work. I haven't been to the Wasteland in about a month but I still need to find my son.

Somehow I will take see a monk tormented till it grows to 70 without any help from friends.


----------



## yahu

^maybe power down a tick?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Soloing my way to 70 in HC was pretty entertaining. Going to keep at it til I get geared up enough to be able to help others with journey.
> 
> rocking that T1!


I don't think there is a season journey point for getting a ton to lvl70 HC? At least not to get conquerer, but I'd imagine it is an achievement of some sort.


----------



## slickwilly

I have soloed leveled a toon to 70 in each of the preceding seasons, working on 2 more now, it is slow going with out someone to power level you but it is fun and loads of excitement, the first thing you learn playing HC is no playing if you can not keep your eyes open, I lost my very first HC toon at lvl 36 to scratching my forehead with the keyboard, it wasn't the last to die that way


----------



## yahu

^haha! I can honestly say I've never had a gaming instance where I failed to any degree because I was scratching myself with my input device. "Oooh, that braided cord checks all the right boxes!"

I don't think leveling to 70 would be too difficult, especially now. The combo bonus is great when running solo, and you usually run it on a difficulty where things are dying at the right pace, which is usually where they can't hurt you much. I don't think I'll run to lvl70 hc as I honestly have no desire to push my luck gearing for end game. I've had connectivity issues as is the last couple weeks (knock on wood, it hasn't occurred in a few days).

*edit - I will say that I have run HC in the past and I died on my main when I was trying to power level a buddy that died before me. He had an issue and I looked at his screen while standing in a fire grate in the keep. I looked back as I was dying, and just started laughing at myself.

Question for HC - you don't keep the paragon do you? If not, that is really impressive that KuuFa is back to ~600 para after dying? That guy knows how to get 'er done.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^haha! I can honestly say I've never had a gaming instance where I failed to any degree because I was scratching myself with my input device. "Oooh, that braided cord checks all the right boxes!"
> 
> I don't think leveling to 70 would be too difficult, especially now. The combo bonus is great when running solo, and you usually run it on a difficulty where things are dying at the right pace, which is usually where they can't hurt you much. I don't think I'll run to lvl70 hc as I honestly have no desire to push my luck gearing for end game. I've had connectivity issues as is the last couple weeks (knock on wood, it hasn't occurred in a few days).
> 
> *edit - I will say that I have run HC in the past and I died on my main when I was trying to power level a buddy that died before me. He had an issue and I looked at his screen while standing in a fire grate in the keep. I looked back as I was dying, and just started laughing at myself.
> 
> Question for HC - you don't keep the paragon do you? If not, that is really impressive that KuuFa is back to ~600 para after dying? That guy knows how to get 'er done.


Your paragon isn't lost when dying, just the character and all the gear they have on their person.


----------



## yahu

^ahhh, that makes more sense. Well that is kind of cool and certainly helps you at the start of things.

it's been kinda quiet the last couple days (okay, nights) in-game. People playing this weekend? I'm going to try and play but having some family issues I'll have to put my foot up-in. Namely - the kids turning the house into a shart-hole. Anyone heard from @SeD669? I thought he planned to run at the start of season.


----------



## slickwilly

I didn't know that at first and it is the reason i always rolled 2 toons in HC right from the start, I started a DH first thing this year and died on normal at level 9, I committed 1 of the cardinal sins of HC "when kitting an elite never kite in to unknown territory" I did and ended up with 3 elite packs of 3 bunched up around me (dun dun daaaaa)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^maybe power down a tick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Soloing my way to 70 in HC was pretty entertaining. Going to keep at it til I get geared up enough to be able to help others with journey.
> 
> rocking that T1!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a season journey point for getting a ton to lvl70 HC? At least not to get conquerer, but I'd imagine it is an achievement of some sort.
Click to expand...

There is, and you have to do three conquests SMH


----------



## Cybertox

People still playing Diablo?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is, and you have to do three conquests SMH


I'm just one conquest away from conquerer (trashed all my gold gear and haven't dug up a new set yet) and haven't done anything in HC. Once I do that (I keep saying I will every night, but it hasn't happened yet) I'll have my extra stash tab, so that part will be done. Granted, there are tons of achievements in the game, but I'm not a completionist, especially for every season.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> People still playing Diablo?


Nope everyone quit.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm still playing, but not trying quite as hard as some other seasons (measly paragon 1100







). Got lots of stuff to learn at work, so I need to not stay up all night long







.


----------



## DaClownie

I'm still playing when time allows... only paragon 410 though. Work is always getting in the way


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm still playing, but not trying quite as hard as some other seasons (measly paragon 1100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Got lots of stuff to learn at work, so I need to not stay up all night long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe you should see if lolo will read Puss in boots to you before bedtime.


----------



## SeD669

Heya Yahu!!!
Just got your PM. Thanks for checking up on me, its been a hard month man. You can read all about it in the PM.
Its safe to say now that things are looking up I'm going to get back into it slowly over the next two weeks.
Like I said... it sucks that every time I look forward to the start of a season... something comes up and throws doo-doo in my face.
But reading all the posts I've missed, it seems I'm not the only one with set-backs.
I'm almost back on my feet and dying to find out whats new. What class is everyone running with? Yahu I'd like to start whatever you're running since I'm going to need the guidance


----------



## yahu

Hey SeD, good to hear from you, and that things are truckin' along. Sounds like you've had a doozy, but good to hear things aren't too bad









I'm running a WD and can definitely help out, but really all the classes are pretty strong this season. The wizard is big dmg so that's something to think about, plus there is a support build for the WD, barb, and monk.

I hope you continue doing better, and we'll talk to you soon!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is, and you have to do three conquests SMH
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just one conquest away from conquerer (trashed all my gold gear and haven't dug up a new set yet) and haven't done anything in HC. Once I do that (I keep saying I will every night, but it hasn't happened yet) I'll have my extra stash tab, so that part will be done. Granted, there are tons of achievements in the game, but I'm not a completionist, especially for every season.
Click to expand...

The season journey is not over once you get the stash tab. There is at least one more tier of crap to finish. I am not really a completionist either, but at the moment I just dont have the wind under my sails to bother with maxing out a toon for high grift progression. no help HC has been pretty fun though...and if you need a power level I can run T6 in 2.5 minutes.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The season journey is not over once you get the stash tab. There is at least one more tier of crap to finish. I am not really a completionist either, but at the moment I just dont have the wind under my sails to bother with maxing out a toon for high grift progression. no help HC has been pretty fun though...and if you need a power level I can run T6 in 2.5 minutes.


I might take you up on that Adam, I have a barb at lvl 1 I would like to get to 70 ASAP, I am on most nights after 3 PM PST


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The season journey is not over once you get the stash tab. There is at least one more tier of crap to finish. I am not really a completionist either, but at the moment I just dont have the wind under my sails to bother with maxing out a toon for high grift progression. no help HC has been pretty fun though...and if you need a power level I can run T6 in 2.5 minutes.


ah, got it. I thought it ended at conquerer last season, plus with them giving stash tab afterwards I figured that was the end of progression this season too.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Having some trouble passing GR73. I might need to reach at least 700PL and augment 2 or 3 pieces. After that I will try M6 and FoK to see if I can get any further. DH is not really strong in this patch as I'm seeing WZ and WD friends doing easy 75+ soloing at similar PL but well, gotta stick with my main


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Having some trouble passing GR73. I might need to reach at least 700PL and augment 2 or 3 pieces. After that I will try M6 and FoK to see if I can get any further. DH is not really strong in this patch as I'm seeing WZ and WD friends doing easy 75+ soloing at similar PL but well, gotta stick with my main


Your bnet profile shows RoRG in the cube instead of convention. That would be a big boost if it's accurate.


----------



## Mike1111

I want to join tooo


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody else notice that after D3 is closed, it still runs in the background? I am not talking about the Bnet launcher or updater that runs, but the game .exe. D3 will bounce around and utilize like up to 50% of any two cores at any time while playing, but when I exit, this ghost D3 goes to a single thread and hammers away at 100% core usage for that one core.


----------



## mazdaboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> People still playing Diablo?


I just built a new PC to finish D3 and start playing PC games again, couldn't believe how many people still rock the blizzard games


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Anybody else notice that after D3 is closed, it still runs in the background? I am not talking about the Bnet launcher or updater that runs, but the game .exe. D3 will bounce around and utilize like up to 50% of any two cores at any time while playing, but when I exit, this ghost D3 goes to a single thread and hammers away at 100% core usage for that one core.


Yeah I've noticed that not sure why it does it


----------



## cravinmild

same, i keep getting messages saying the game is still running after ive closed it.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your bnet profile shows RoRG in the cube instead of convention. That would be a big boost if it's accurate.


That was my Gold find set


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm still playing, but not trying quite as hard as some other seasons (measly paragon 1100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Got lots of stuff to learn at work, so I need to not stay up all night long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazdaboi*
> 
> I just built a new PC to finish D3 and start playing PC games again, couldn't believe how many people still rock the blizzard games


I was joking, as the majority of people know I played Season 5 since its start. I stopped because The Witness released. I might come back to it once I am done with The Witness. Not gonna lie I am missing it a bit despite the fact that I havent played it only since about a week.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike1111*
> 
> I want to join tooo


follow the instructions in the first post and send a request to join the clan in-game. One of us will approve when we're on next.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Anybody else notice that after D3 is closed, it still runs in the background? I am not talking about the Bnet launcher or updater that runs, but the game .exe. D3 will bounce around and utilize like up to 50% of any two cores at any time while playing, but when I exit, this ghost D3 goes to a single thread and hammers away at 100% core usage for that one core.


sometimes I do. I also have a wicked problem on my home desktop and occasionally my work desktop where I can't get bnet to launch without locking. Followed the forum suggestions to fix it (kill some other app, that I don't have) and other pointers but still happens more than I'd like, so I just shortcut to the game itself. I'm sure I could reinstall it all but I'd rather not.

On my laptop there are times when I exit out of the game where 'diablo retail' or whatevers is still running till I kill it. Most of the time it exits gracefully though.


----------



## The LAN Man

I don't remember who lazarus is on here but we were rolling together and my computer decided to reset and I abandoned him and it wasn't on purpose sorry dude


----------



## yahu

^looks like he is "LazarusIV" on here. I played a bunch in clan this weekend (sorry D/L!







) It's the work week now so I'll try to get on when I can.

BTW - finally got Avarice (50mil streak). Much more difficult on WD than barb when I did this several seasons ago (when it was more difficult). I ended up setting up chicken and running through all of Corvus (sp?) to map it out. I then swapped back to dmg and walked back through. Too much pausing on WD, and while I'm sure I could have done it eventually (plenty of 20m - 30m and mis-clicked a door or ended up in a circle jerk where there were no more mobs), it was much easier this way, and I got it on first attempt.

For anyone that is still trying, especially on WD, all of my attempts were with 7k - 10k gf.

*edit - this was without a gilded baron cause I didn't have the patience to go hunting for one. I've gotten them randomly in game but never when wearing gf gear.


----------



## The LAN Man

I need one more conquest do complete the seasonal journey butttt idk which one I'll get


----------



## yahu

^I've thought about running the game in an hour. Seems very doable with multiple people playing and fast toons (perma-teleport, perma-steed, barb speed build, Danetta's, wd chicken, etc.).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I've thought about running the game in an hour. Seems very doable with multiple people playing and fast toons (perma-teleport, perma-steed, barb speed build, Danetta's, wd chicken, etc.).


Do you split it up? How does it work? I tried it on my own with a speed DH, and coulnd't do it. I got tons of speed achievements, but not a conquest. I need it too, and have a couple speedy toons.


----------



## yahu

^yeah, you split it up. I guess you want one person to stay in town to turn stuff in so the rest can continue. Port forward, leap frog, etc. Obviously best to do with VoIP setup.

It is one of the few conquests this season that doesn't already have 1000 people that have completed it, so you get your bnet info etched into the annals of S5.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I've thought about running the game in an hour. Seems very doable with multiple people playing and fast toons (perma-teleport, perma-steed, barb speed build, Danetta's, wd chicken, etc.).


As in completing the entire campaign in an hour?


----------



## yahu

^yep - Act I through Act V on "highest difficulty" (which I assume they mean T10, but unsure why they don't just call that out specifically) in under an hour.


----------



## The LAN Man

it doesn't specify the difficulty or anything really just says beat the campaign in an hour so you should be able to do it on normal


----------



## yahu

oh it reads something about "...max level..." but that must just mean lvl70 toons. I thought that meant max difficulty.


----------



## The LAN Man

yeah I'd be down to try for it later if you guys wanted


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yep - Act I through Act V on "highest difficulty" (which I assume they mean T10, but unsure why they don't just call that out specifically) in under an hour.


It's so they don't have to re-write them if they change the difficulty or max level.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well I had a good start to the season, BUT I have had the last ten days at hospital with mother, heart troubles same as me Plus my time at the Doc, I love the game but real life sometimes just has a way of showin up I am thinking i might leave the clan, NOT because i don't like it I really do . But because there are other peep,s that will do more I am also a bigg soloist too....and till I die you have to read my rant's here.....

Beside's I'm taking the Harley on a once in a lifetime trip this spring, Gonna do RT66 east to west then California 1 up the coast and come home on RT 50 which lands in my back yard & ends in my backyard where I used to live in California....So that will be my starting point to come home if I come home...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's so they don't have to re-write them if they change the difficulty or max level.


they wouldn't change during mid-season, and they don't always have the same conquests (no Avarice during S4). that said, I suppose if they don't want to remember to have to update the text then they'd include as-is. I am wondering if they do mean character level 70 as I believe the text reads "max level" As in a lot of this game, it would be great if they would clarify. I'd hate to run on T1 and find out we needed to be on T10.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I had a good start to the season, BUT I have had the last ten days at hospital with mother, heart troubles same as me Plus my time at the Doc, I love the game but real life sometimes just has a way of showin up I am thinking i might leave the clan, NOT because i don't like it I really do . But because there are other peep,s that will do more I am also a bigg soloist too....and till I die you have to read my rant's here.....


sheyoot, don't worry about the clan Papa. Schtuff comes up and we all have to take breaks. I don't think we're pushing the limit yet, and if we were, there are some real crusty players still included. You are included at season start and stay pretty active, so I wouldn't worry about it. I hope all goes well for you and your mom.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> then California 1 up the coast


Man, that is a great ride. I would love to do it on two wheels. Sorry to hear about your families health issues. I am sure that ride will free your mind up a bit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> yeah I'd be down to try for it later if you guys wanted


I would love to do it with you guys, but I think I trashed my danetta's set









Edit: sorry for the double post!


----------



## SeD669

Hey I'm down for the campaign push (if the time difference works out). Still 1 hour seems a bit hardcore.
Got my GRift 55 today with hardly any good gear


----------



## lemans81

Yeah if we could work out the time, I would be down for a 1 hour campaign.


----------



## yahu

let's try to work it out. what time works best for peeps this week.

Looks like I missed you by about an hour SeD. I didn't mean to but I ended up playing most of the night and now I'm heading to work.


----------



## Sainesk

Well I just finished Stash space conquest and found you need a 3rd conquest for the last portrait frame (Blizz sure do love them conquests), they're pretty horrible this season which doesn't help (complete GRifts and Set Dungeons with 6-8 sets when my class only has 4? nope, even doing 1 set dungeon was painful enough).

I did the 50m gold one (just t10 and a gilded baron, easy) and 45 GRift with no set (depends on class) and I guess 1 hr campaign would be next least painless option.


----------



## The LAN Man

well I don't really work anymore so I'm down for whenever


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> well I don't really work anymore so I'm down for whenever


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


Definitely not something I'd expect you to listen to


----------



## BeerPowered

So I wasn't planning to play this, I just wanted to wack a couple monsters and check out this season thing. Before I knew it 2 days passed and I got a crusader to 70 with grift 30 beaten. All solo. Justneed to get my paragon lvl higher so I can do my set dungeon and get my pet/portrait.

D3 is like crack with timed release.

I had planned on progressing through MGSV. D3+Amazon Prime/Netflix is too strong a combo.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Right before the maintenance hour


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Well I just finished Stash space conquest and found you need a 3rd conquest for the last portrait frame (Blizz sure do love them conquests), they're pretty horrible this season which doesn't help (complete GRifts and Set Dungeons with 6-8 sets when my class only has 4? nope, even doing 1 set dungeon was painful enough).
> 
> I did the 50m gold one (just t10 and a gilded baron, easy) and 45 GRift with no set (depends on class) and I guess 1 hr campaign would be next least painless option.


I believe all classes have 4 sets. running the initial tier of the dungeons is pretty easy - just disregard the "master" requirements, especially a short time limit. Mastering them all would take work, especially solo. If you can run them in groups it would seem much more doable as you'd just split the tasks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Definitely not something I'd expect you to listen to


I've seen Eden mention rap a few times, and more specifically from Hotlanta (i.e. - Outkast, Goodie Mob). somewhat related - John Witherspoon cracks me up!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> So I wasn't planning to play this, I just wanted to wack a couple monsters and check out this season thing. Before I knew it 2 days passed and I got a crusader to 70 with grift 30 beaten. All solo. Justneed to get my paragon lvl higher so I can do my set dungeon and get my pet/portrait.
> 
> D3 is like crack with timed release.


congrats! some of the set dungeons you actually have to power down for, but I haven't tried any for 'sader yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Right before the maintenance hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice! My time ended this morning farming gd mats cause I apparently will never get ancient TnT.







speaking of mats, I wonder if they'll do a "double mats" weekend this season like they did last season. I missed out on that one weekend last time around.


----------



## Pao

Only two things I need now for my stash is a 4 minute TX rift, which I keep striking out at, and 1 more Conquest. My initial conquest completed was a 45 GRift with no set pieces.


----------



## yahu

^which class are you running (I'm too lazy to go back and look







). I'm sure folks can get you the 4min run (I honestly didn't even know that was a requirement, so that means I ran one without knowing at some point).


----------



## luckyduck

Have a snow day, and maintenance broke D3.


----------



## Pao

Barb leap/quake. I've tried furious charge build several times, I'm just not good at it.


----------



## lemans81

BlizzardCS ‏@BlizzardCS 8 minutes ago
Maintenance Update: #Warcraft maintenance has been extended. #Heroes and #SC2 are live. We continue investigating #D3 login issues.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Barb leap/quake. I've tried furious charge build several times, I'm just not good at it.


I know lemans likes the leap/quake build. It should be relatively easy to do a 4min run, but if you get with some of us in the clan, we should certainly be able to run a 4min in a group.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Stupid login issues, oh well.
Anyway, I'm game for doing the one hour completion thing


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pao*
> 
> Barb leap/quake. I've tried furious charge build several times, I'm just not good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know lemans likes the leap/quake build. It should be relatively easy to do a 4min run, but if you get with some of us in the clan, we should certainly be able to run a 4min in a group.
Click to expand...

I think season 1 was the last time I tried to make it work.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I logged in, took about five minutes though


----------



## SeD669

So are you guys on Pacific time? It says here on my world clock that at 8:30am Australia time it is 1:30pm Pacific time. Thats only 6 hours difference?? Doesent seem right to me lol. If this is correct then i will be on from 1pm to 9pm tomorrow and the following day too.


----------



## yahu

I am, SeD. It doesn't seem right because it is more like 19 hours.







The other day when it was ~9P Jan 30th for me, it was ~4P Jan 31st for you.







Hawaii is -3 hours from Pacific (Washington, California, etc.), and you are another 2 or 3 hours behind, but with the International Date/Time line in the middle.

There are a couple of us on Pacific time (JT, Crazy, etc.) while others are spread out in Texas and Misery (which is where lemans is) +2 hours ahead, Atlanta +3 hours ahead, etc.


----------



## inedenimadam

the trick to the quick rift conquest is getting the right rift. You have to fish them like pushing high GRs. You want a very open map that you can get 100% on one floor, dont pick up ANYTHING but the progress globes, and as soon as you hit 100% someone TPs back to town and waits for the other 3 to finish the RG and turn in immediately. I think I did it with Download and a few others last season, maybe Lemons was there too, I dont remember. Once you fish the right rift, its pretty easy.

Oh yeah, I was on a spin barb


----------



## Sainesk

or play a game with me







Unhallowed Essence is OP at T10. Could probably do a good rift in under 1 min, bad ones in under 4.


----------



## BeerPowered

I have been doing runs really fast as invokers. I just run toward elites and everything dies in my wake. It might be boring for some but you can farm a good generic set then Gem of ease xmute the whole shabang and start a new toon at lvl 1, then get to lvl 70 in like 10 minutes. Then start farming for whatever build you need. I think you only need 12 of the gems. Only 1 of them needs to be Rank 25 for the weapon. Leoric's Crown with a Flawless Royal Ruby, and bob's your uncle. Make it super awsome by making Lvl 1 LoN.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> So are you guys on Pacific time? It says here on my world clock that at 8:30am Australia time it is 1:30pm Pacific time. Thats only 6 hours difference?? Doesent seem right to me lol. If this is correct then i will be on from 1pm to 9pm tomorrow and the following day too.


Remember it's 1.30pm... the previous day







.

I play from when I get home (10pm-12am) until 2-5am, every night.


----------



## Kreuzer

Started season journey, 12 hours later ...


----------



## Kreuzer

Posted 2 hours ago
*Class Set Dungeons*









http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/gameplay/adventure-mode#set-dungeons


----------



## SeD669

Yeah true I forgot about the day being ahead. Either way Im sure someone smart on here can figure out whats the best time to try it.
I have managed to get my DH to GRift 61 solo so if thats good enough I can jump in and give it a go. Still how would it work faster with more people? Isnt story mode only one quest at a time?


----------



## BeerPowered

Another day and now im upto Grift 40 Solo and working on the Champion Objectives. Mostly Running Grifts to get 3 Gems to 35. Currently at 198k Thorns. Hoping LoN stops dropping and I get the Travelers Pledge/Compass Rose soon.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Lol I was bored and decided to try Marauder dungeon. It was super easy, don't understand all the crying on Bnet forum.


----------



## Pao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> or play a game with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unhallowed Essence is OP at T10. Could probably do a good rift in under 1 min, bad ones in under 4.


Calmy wasn't joking. First rift we went in to, still stopping to pick up loot and deaths breath's, BAM, under 4 minute finish.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol I was bored and decided to try Marauder dungeon. It was super easy, don't understand all the crying on Bnet forum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow, that one looks super easy. The zuni dungeon was about that easy for wd but the others I tried were not.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol I was bored and decided to try Marauder dungeon. It was super easy, don't understand all the crying on Bnet forum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol I was bored and decided to try Marauder dungeon. It was super easy, don't understand all the crying on Bnet forum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that one looks super easy. The zuni dungeon was about that easy for wd but the others I tried were not.
Click to expand...

The problem with that particular one for Demon Hunter is the worms. You are not allowed to have ANY creatures come within melee range, and they come out of the ground without warning. His solution is elegant because he uses a hybrid build that is constantly moving. Mine was more trial and error using the classic sentry+CA, which is not mobile AT ALL. I just vaulted like a son of a gun around and eventually dodged all the worms.


----------



## yahu

yep, I noticed that. It was a good hybrid for that dungeon cause those worms actually take a long time to come up so if you keep moving you'll likely avoid getting hit. The Jade dungeon mastery involves killing all the mobs in the 4.5min time, a good deal of which are the cloaked serpent pieces o' shizz that you can't see or target unless you are able to infect them with locusts before they cloak. Along with batching 15mob minimum 10 times with soul harvest, and killing 100 enemies infected by locust and haunt at the same time. It is much easier to do with 2 or more.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> Posted 2 hours ago
> *Class Set Dungeons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/guide/gameplay/adventure-mode#set-dungeons


The comments from people on that page, oh my god


----------



## yahu

I think that page has existed for a while and keeps getting updated with content. Some of those posts are extremely old, long before set dungeons.

BTW saw you are in-game. Unfortunately I'm in meetings most of the day so I'm jumping in for a quick bounty or two when I get a chance.


----------



## lemans81




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*


I got one of those. You kill the random spawn mob "Ashanagu" or whatever with that blade equipped to earn an achievement.

The mob to kill is in A2, same map as the keywarden.


----------



## yahu

that's just bizarre. I happened upon this early in 2.4, which I guess is just an xmog that's a throwback to Diablo I and II.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/item/lachdanans-stormshield-3EeAhs


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The problem with that particular one for Demon Hunter is the worms. You are not allowed to have ANY creatures come within melee range, and they come out of the ground without warning. His solution is elegant because he uses a hybrid build that is constantly moving. Mine was more trial and error using the classic sentry+CA, which is not mobile AT ALL. I just vaulted like a son of a gun around and eventually dodged all the worms.


Yeah but strafe solves it all doesn't it. I can see people always think about just CA or MS when it comes to M6 but c'mon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Lol I was bored and decided to try Marauder dungeon. It was super easy, don't understand all the crying on Bnet forum.


This showcases how the set dungeons are way too easy. You beat the set dungeon and had no problem with damage, despite marauders not buffing strafe in any way.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This showcases how the set dungeons are way too easy. You beat the set dungeon and had no problem with damage, despite marauders not buffing strafe in any way.


There are cases, I experienced it today, when you dodge a worm, and where you dodge to has another worm instantly pop up.
You also stop for a moment to drop sentries, and to fire.
Everything could have been done better, in my opinion.
Hadn't thought about using strafe though.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This showcases how the set dungeons are way too easy. You beat the set dungeon and had no problem with damage, despite marauders not buffing strafe in any way.


It comes down to Build and Optimized Gear. I was failing at the Crusader set dungeon the day before. Then again I hadn't reforged anything, nor had I played with the correct build. Once I fixed my build and optimized my gear I found not only could I easily survive/complete my set dungeon, but I could also solo Torment IX without much difficulty. Albeit much much slower than Torment VI.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> It comes down to Build and Optimized Gear. I was failing at the Crusader set dungeon the day before. Then again I hadn't reforged anything, nor had I played with the correct build. Once I fixed my build and optimized my gear I found not only could I easily survive/complete my set dungeon, but I could also solo Torment IX without much difficulty. Albeit much much slower than Torment VI.


If you link your profile, we could probably help you optimize more and not have any trouble in TX solos.... then you can start really dipping in to greater rifts. Even solo you can get 100+B xp/ hour on GR60 (Tx = 45), which would make the levels fly by compared to torments.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> It comes down to Build and Optimized Gear. I was failing at the Crusader set dungeon the day before. Then again I hadn't reforged anything, nor had I played with the correct build. Once I fixed my build and optimized my gear I found not only could I easily survive/complete my set dungeon, but I could also solo Torment IX without much difficulty. Albeit much much slower than Torment VI.


some dungeons actually require you to power down in order to succeed. I think Crazy said he had to desocket his weapon among other things. For Jade I had to de-power to keep mobs around to harvest them. For zuni it actually helped to have a good balance.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you link your profile, we could probably help you optimize more and not have any trouble in TX solos.... then you can start really dipping in to greater rifts. Even solo you can get 100+B xp/ hour on GR60 (Tx = 45), which would make the levels fly by compared to torments.


Im just working on getting the legs I need first, I almost have them all. I just need Compass Rose, Traveler's Pledge, and Akarats Awakening.

Then I will optimize further. I just need to level up my Legendary Gems to increase my Dmg. Right now I can survive TX solo with no issues. The difference is at T6 I can just run through and left-click, stuff dies instantly. TX it takes 3-6 Seconds for stuff to die. Grift 43 just took 8 minutes if that's any reference.

I have LoN but not enough good Ancient Legs to make it matter.


----------



## SeD669

Hey Yahu sorry I had to skip out before you made it home. I managed to fix most of what we talked about earlier... even the gems lol.
I'm getting the hang of this set finaly. Also thanks JTHM for the runs with Download, he was very helpful. Managed a GRift 62 with 2 seconds left :O


----------



## yahu

^Hey, np. I saw that I missed you by about 15min.







I might try an all nighter tomorrow night, but we'll see.


----------



## Sainesk

How high is it worth going with augments? My inner OCD makes me not want to go over sacrificing a lv 56 gem which means 280 stat points like an extra socketed gem. X13 = 3640 total extra primary stat. I don't think I have the patience to get close to 3 lv 100 gems AND sacrifice 13 of them on top...


----------



## Six-Strings

Is there any Crusader build that is viable for T10+ besides Thorns on HC?

I tried Akkhan summoner as well as Roland's and neither seemed stable enough to do T10 with Level 30 gems.

Oh, and is there any Wiz build that works well with Frozen Orb? I don't want to be ladder competitive, but GR40 for fast gemming would be cool.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Is there any Crusader build that is viable for T10+ besides Thorns on HC?
> 
> I tried Akkhan summoner as well as Roland's and neither seemed stable enough to do T10 with Level 30 gems.
> 
> Oh, and is there any Wiz build that works well with Frozen Orb? I don't want to be ladder competitive, but GR40 for fast gemming would be cool.


What?

I am doing greater rifts level 60 with Rolands and my gear isnt even that good.

Edit: Just noticed you said HC. Rolands is a very risky build for HC so I wouldnt recommend it.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> How high is it worth going with augments? My inner OCD makes me not want to go over sacrificing a lv 56 gem which means 280 stat points like an extra socketed gem. X13 = 3640 total extra primary stat. I don't think I have the patience to get close to 3 lv 100 gems AND sacrifice 13 of them on top...


I'd say it is personal preference based on how high your toon comfortably/quickly runs. If you are soloing 70's, you will likely run out of main gems to level after a few hours of GR so you switch to secondary gems you might need for another build, and then eventually switch to tertiary gems that you can use to augment. Or you can skip the secondary gems, focus on your build, and start going for augment gems. Obviously if you are running MP (which I know you aren't as much) then the level you're comfortably/quickly running would likely be higher.

I haven't augmented a single piece yet as I feel I'm still going for gear. I was thinking I should go on a burn and level up some 60's though. I do have a secondary enforcer above 60, but that is mostly cause I get tired of swapping back and forth when I switch to my TX farm build. TBH, I've already started a bit of a burn-out but I think it was more timing/work kicking my butt the last week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Is there any Crusader build that is viable for T10+ besides Thorns on HC?
> 
> I tried Akkhan summoner as well as Roland's and neither seemed stable enough to do T10 with Level 30 gems.
> 
> Oh, and is there any Wiz build that works well with Frozen Orb? I don't want to be ladder competitive, but GR40 for fast gemming would be cool.


In S3 I ran the Roland's sweep build to the 50's I think? Mind you, this was before Kanai's cube and other buffs. S4's changes alone brought the 'sader well into the 60's/70's (Hammerdin), I just burnt out before I could run him. I seriously have a fully built 'sader from S4 without any gems socketed in armor and no HF but all the mats. I would fire up the game and stare at my HF mats and not want to roll them.







S5 has the 'sader even higher.

*edit - Oooh, I didn't realize you called out HC. I'm sure HC builds are not that far off of standard. You would obviously build them a little different, but check the leaderboards in-game (Shift + L).

As for Wiz, I'm not sure.

Speaking of which - LoN really sucks for HF. I've rolled so many badass HF that I whimper at and then slvg.


----------



## The LAN Man

I've only augmented 2 pieces of my gear but they're pretty close to perfect otherwise I wouldn't have bothered and I got rid of 70 gems for them


----------



## yahu

^hey, sorry I didn't hit you up yesterday. I saw you msg me, but it wasn't till much later. I was in meetings most of yesterday.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'd say it is personal preference based on how high your toon comfortably/quickly runs. If you are soloing 70's, you will likely run out of main gems to level after a few hours of GR so you switch to secondary gems you might need for another build, and then eventually switch to tertiary gems that you can use to augment. Or you can skip the secondary gems, focus on your build, and start going for augment gems. Obviously if you are running MP (which I know you aren't as much) then the level you're comfortably/quickly running would likely be higher.
> 
> I haven't augmented a single piece yet as I feel I'm still going for gear. I was thinking I should go on a burn and level up some 60's though. I do have a secondary enforcer above 60, but that is mostly cause I get tired of swapping back and forth when I switch to my TX farm build. TBH, I've already started a bit of a burn-out but I think it was more timing/work kicking my butt the last week.
> In S3 I ran the Roland's sweep build to the 50's I think? Mind you, this was before Kanai's cube and other buffs. S4's changes alone brought the 'sader well into the 60's/70's (Hammerdin), I just burnt out before I could run him. I seriously have a fully built 'sader from S4 without any gems socketed in armor and no HF but all the mats. I would fire up the game and stare at my HF mats and not want to roll them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S5 has the 'sader even higher.
> 
> *edit - Oooh, I didn't realize you called out HC. I'm sure HC builds are not that far off of standard. You would obviously build them a little different, but check the leaderboards in-game (Shift + L).
> 
> As for Wiz, I'm not sure.
> 
> Speaking of which - LoN really sucks for HF. I've rolled so many badass HF that I whimper at and then slvg.


What does that Roland Sweep build look like, exactly?

I have full rolands, shield bash bracers, sweep attack weapon + shield, piro mirella effect via Cube... and I can't run T10 at all.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> What does that Roland Sweep build look like, exactly?
> 
> I have full rolands, shield bash bracers, sweep attack weapon + shield, piro mirella effect via Cube... and I can't run T10 at all.


In my opinion, *this* is the best Roland's set build but as I mentioned. Its very risky for HC.


----------



## yahu

I'm not online right now, so I'm about to get real technical...







you use those pointy-ish orange/red bracers, the spiked shield with the chains off the bottom, and the flail has a real "barb" sort of point on the end.







mind you, this is what I played in S3 so I'm sure there are updates.

*edit - I couldn't bear my overly-technical post, so I looked up the first one that seems similar on diablofans: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/70032-2-4-gr88-roland-sweep-solo-group


----------



## Six-Strings

Haha thanks for that description! I've used the same weapon and shield, don't have a furnace yet, however.

Perhaps my mistake was trying to play with Shield Bash + Sweep combined...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Haha thanks for that description! I've used the same weapon and shield, don't have a furnace yet, however.
> 
> Perhaps my mistake was trying to play with Shield Bash + Sweep combined...


Yeah, you should go either for Sweep or Shield Bash. Preferably Sweep as it does have an edge over shield bash.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Logged in yesterday for the first time in a couple months. I already had a Firebird set so I switched over to it and started coming up with a build. I took the firebird build from icy veins and modified it with Etched Sigil offhand and Blizzard/Apocalypse instead of Familiar. The damage is pretty insane.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/28819295
*Eek. Armory is still showing the talents from my old Tal Rasha build.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Haha thanks for that description! I've used the same weapon and shield, don't have a furnace yet, however.
> 
> Perhaps my mistake was trying to play with Shield Bash + Sweep combined...


haha, no problem. I likes to get technical in the details! lol

WD builds right now are real tanky, believe it or not. I think if I were to go HC I'd do WD or 'sader.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Logged in yesterday for the first time in a couple months. I already had a Firebird set so I switched over to it and started coming up with a build. I took the firebird build from icy veins and modified it with Etched Sigil offhand and Blizzard/Apocalypse instead of Familiar. The damage is pretty insane.
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ojore-1435/hero/28819295
> *Eek. Armory is still showing the talents from my old Tal Rasha build.


Sounds kind of like what I would run while starting out a wizard. It's a pretty good setup to farm items without having hard to accomplish gear requirements.

I think the easiest next step would be if you find a wand of woh, transition in to the wand of woh tals/firebird build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/72635518

The most damage comes from the energy twister build- it's the highest damage in the game currently. (solo gear on, showing multiplayer skills. explosive blast -> arcane torrent with lightning rune for solo) http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/71906222


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Sounds kind of like what I would run while starting out a wizard. It's a pretty good setup to farm items without having hard to accomplish gear requirements.
> 
> I think the easiest next step would be if you find a wand of woh, transition in to the wand of woh tals/firebird build: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/72635518
> 
> The most damage comes from the energy twister build- it's the highest damage in the game currently. (solo gear on, showing multiplayer skills. explosive blast -> arcane torrent with lightning rune for solo) http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Crazy9000-1143/hero/71906222


I've never seen that wand drop. I played Tal Rasha last patch, I think I'll stick with Firebirds for a bit to mix it up. Still working on this build and I really need to get better rings/neck drops, either that or burn through mats rerolling them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well.... Rise of the Tomb Raider...back later guys!


----------



## CoreyL4

Anyone want to power level me through seasonal?


----------



## The LAN Man

just add me on D3 and I'll run you I don't mind download#1492


----------



## CoreyL4

Messaged you and thanks







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I love you guys.
That's all I got.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I love you guys.
> That's all I got.


----------



## Cybertox

So I wanted to uninstall Diablo 3 yesterday cause I had enough of it and couldn't get back into it. Clicked uninstall, when the window popped up asking me for permission for the following program making changes, I accidentally clicked no, now Diablo 3 is still installed and whenever I tried to uninstall it, Battle.net gives me an error.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I wanted to uninstall Diablo 3 yesterday cause I had enough of it and couldn't get back into it. Clicked uninstall, when the window popped up asking me for permission for the following program making changes, I accidentally clicked no, now Diablo 3 is still installed and whenever I tried to uninstall it, Battle.net gives me an error.


Clearly its a sign that you shouldn't uninstall....looks like diablo is yours forever.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Clearly its a sign that you shouldn't uninstall....looks like diablo is yours forever.


lol, seems like it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I love you guys.
> That's all I got.


----------



## lemans81

If we are expressing ourselves via video....


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*










Yea ole papa does the sublime......(º¿º) R.I.P. Bradley Nowell and Lou Dog. Actually he was only 8 years younger than me.Brad not the dog!.. I'm about to turn 56...

Funny none of their stuff was a hit until after he died , actually it wasn't even released (the self titled Sublime album) until 2 months after he squeezed the H...OD







I don't like heroin....

In light of Nowell's death, record executives considered not releasing Sublime's final album. The album was eventually released, though the original title, Killin' It, was replaced by the eponymous title, Sublime, and was released on July 30, 1996. One day before my 36'th BDay


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well.... Rise of the Tomb Raider...back later guys!


Yea gotta get that... Loved the Tomb Raider Games all of them, even the pointy tIt polygons of yesteryear the last one was great.
I have been playing Lara Croft.and the Temple of Osiris for a while now....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well.... Rise of the Tomb Raider...back later guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea gotta get that... Loved the Tomb Raider Games all of them, even the pointy tIt polygons of yesteryear the last one was great.
> I have been playing Lara Croft.and the Temple of Osiris for a while now....
Click to expand...

Dude, I would hold off, spend another season playing D3 and rubbing pennies together, RoTR needs new hardware, my 980s cant keep up, and neither can my 5820k.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude, I would hold off, spend another season playing D3 and rubbing pennies together, RoTR needs new hardware, my 980s cant keep up, and neither can my 5820k.


The new patch is supposed to fix most of the glitches and crashes also the sli bugs.


----------



## The LAN Man

He's still playing at 4K takes a whole lotta juice


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> He's still playing at 4K takes a whole lotta juice


D3 on the other hand will run 4k on a potato, with 2 cans and a string for an internet connection.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> D3 on the other hand will run 4k on a potato, with 2 cans and a string for an internet connection.


And the reason behind that is not because its well optimized, its because its ugly making it not demanding whatsoever. The textures look like from Warcraft III.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well.... Rise of the Tomb Raider...back later guys!


Got it, paid 350 USD but it did come with an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ which has played the game flawlessly except the one time I set textures to very high, loaded 4gb. of vram on my gimped 970 ............. old story.


----------



## yahu

damn near identical









http://cdn-wow.mmoui.com/preview/pvw8588.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> D3 on the other hand will run 4k on a potato, with 2 cans and a string for an internet connection.


regardless of 2 cans and a string vs fiber...the backend suuuucks. I think I timeout my wifis using the LoN bats build.


----------



## cravinmild

I am loving tomb raider so much. this run is in 4k with a game pad but next run will be in 3d @ 1080p playing survival mode


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> damn near identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn-wow.mmoui.com/preview/pvw8588.jpg
> regardless of 2 cans and a string vs fiber...the backend suuuucks. I think I timeout my wifis using the LoN bats build.


Good old Warcraft, wish WOW never happened.

Warcraft came out in 2002, Diablo in 2012. That is a 10 years difference. Yet the difference in texture quality doesnt feel like 10 years whatsoever.


----------



## BeerPowered

So Im stuck at Grift 50 Solo. Trying to go higher.

Here is my profile:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lythos-1307/hero/72678113


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> damn near identical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn-wow.mmoui.com/preview/pvw8588.jpg
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> D3 on the other hand will run 4k on a potato, with 2 cans and a string for an internet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> regardless of 2 cans and a string vs fiber...the backend suuuucks. I think I timeout my wifis using the LoN bats build.
Click to expand...

You have to pause your goat and horse porn download before you kick up D3.


----------



## yahu

^let's be honest...that ain't happenin'!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You have to pause your goat and horse porn download before you kick up D3.


Which reminds me I need to get more


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You have to pause your goat and horse porn download before you kick up D3.
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me I need to get more
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Picture of questionable taste






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> So Im stuck at Grift 50 Solo. Trying to go higher.
> 
> Here is my profile:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Lythos-1307/hero/72678113


Try this: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/69887-2-4-gr87-invoker-punish


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture of questionable taste


That's one sexy goat


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude, I would hold off, spend another season playing D3 and rubbing pennies together, RoTR needs new hardware, my 980s cant keep up, and neither can my 5820k.


Just read today it is the Denuvo DRM that is killing the 980's in this game a lot of very upset people out there....


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That's one sexy goat


And it has handlebars.







. Whoop Whoop...(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try this: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/69887-2-4-gr87-invoker-punish


That is my build, Im just missing the Ring/Amulet which I can't get to drop for the life of me. Nothing but worthless LON set. Heck I got 3 count'em 3 Wailing Hosts to drop in the same Grift run.


----------



## yahu

^you're stealing all of mine!!!


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you're stealing all of mine!!!


Just got another stupid wailing host bah GIVE ME COMPASS ROSE RNGesus!


----------



## yahu

are you Mkilbride in-game? I just saw you get the Wailing Host. Have you tried to upgrade yellow gems in the cube to legendary? you might have better luck there.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> are you Mkilbride in-game? I just saw you get the Wailing Host. Have you tried to upgrade yellow gems in the cube to legendary? you might have better luck there.


Nope not me. I am upgrading via Kanai every chance I get.


----------



## JTHMfreak

It's it possible to run two people in a set dungeon, I would love some help with getting a master clear on just a single dh one


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> It's it possible to run two people in a set dungeon, I would love some help with getting a master clear on just a single dh one


I hear yes....but haven't seen anyone do it yet. I can't pass any of those stupid freakin dh dungeons on mastery.


----------



## RW2112

It is possible to do a set together, Zeph and I ran the UE6 set dungeon together


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hear yes....but haven't seen anyone do it yet. I can't pass any of those stupid freakin dh dungeons on mastery.


If you use thud the marauder dungeon is stupid easy


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hear yes....but haven't seen anyone do it yet. I can't pass any of those stupid freakin dh dungeons on mastery.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use thud the marauder dungeon is stupid easy
Click to expand...

Sad that I hadn't thought of that........


----------



## lemans81

And I have the stash tab.....funny I jumped through like 3 of the seasons journeys when I mastered it. Now I have only two on this one, the 3 minute t10 and another conquest.


----------



## DoomDash

will be returning next season casually .


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> will be returning next season casually .


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> will be returning next season casually .


About time.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sad that I hadn't thought of that........


I thought about using it, but wasn't sure about how the cluster eff of stuff on the screen would appear, guess I could try it later today


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> will be returning next season casually .


But only if it will be prior to the release of DOOM 4


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> will be returning next season casually .


Believe it when I see it.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Believe it when I see it.


And by casually he means paragon 1k week one and then never playing again


----------



## RW2112

The solo GR 55 with six sets was easier than I thought, got my stash tab now also...









And thud doesn't clutter up the screen and what it does put up several sections can be hidden individually to tune it to your preference...


----------



## RX7-2nr

I need to try some solo grifts. I never play solo but I'd like to see how high I could go.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I need to try some solo grifts. I never play solo but I'd like to see how high I could go.


I hate solo play too,(especially in real life) but this season I have spent less than 3 hours playing with others......I plan to throw a day or two at it next week.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I hate solo play too,(*especially in real life*) but this season I have spent less than 3 hours playing with others......I plan to throw a day or two at it next week.


You dress up as a wizard and go outside slaying demons in real life?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You dress up as a wizard and go outside slaying demons in real life?


You don't?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You don't?


lol

There are no demons in Switzerland


----------



## lemans81

I prefer to play with a partner yes.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I prefer to play with a partner yes.


Yeah me too, its just that my partner isnt into that "dressing up as a wizard" stuff


----------



## lemans81

Go back a page and look at video I posted.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I prefer to play with a partner yes.


Until they get a staff, and pick up the catch phrase "YOU SHALL NOT PASS".


----------



## partypoison25

Ive got a crusader that can do t8 pretty easy and ive started a Wizard which is now 57.

Do i level up the wizard fully and rift with him or keep going as the crusader?
If i want wizard gear i should Wizard yes?
Ive finished all season objectives and got the pet.

Whats the done thing to do in seasons?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Ive got a crusader that can do t8 pretty easy and ive started a Wizard which is now 57.
> 
> Do i level up the wizard fully and rift with him or keep going as the crusader?
> If i want wizard gear i should Wizard yes?
> Ive finished all season objectives and got the pet.
> 
> Whats the done thing to do in seasons?


Personally, I would finish the crusader more first. Get him comfortable in T10, then run greater rifts to get all the gems, and get the good ones leveled (bane of trapped, stricken, powerful, esoteric). Then get the wiz to 70, and as you don't need sader gear, switch to the wizard when you bloodshards hit the cap, and gamble. That will get your wizard a starting base to go from, without having to spend a long grind up from nothing.

You can also play with wizards, and have them drop you gear they don't need.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Tried some solo grifts, the best I got was a 60 but it was pretty easy. No deaths and 5 minutes to spare I think. I tried a 65 and got stomped but it might have just been a bad affix mob that held me up for a long time. I'm just not a fan of solo unless it's the original story.


----------



## CoreyL4

Anyone on to power level me again? Lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Passed a 68 today with 1:05 to spare


----------



## yahu

derp...didn't realize there was a party going on without me. sometimes my notification stops working for this site even though I know I click on the link each time I receive it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sad that I hadn't thought of that........


I don't know why ya'll DH's ain't following @Mr.Cigar video. seems pretty straight-forward. You can also turn up the volume as the worms do make quite a bit of noise coming up, though in a case like JT where the worm popped out where he vaulted to, you're screwed.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> will be returning next season casually .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Believe it when I see it.


my thoughts exactly!







it isn't like we haven't seen this claim in the past!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> The solo GR 55 with six sets was easier than I thought, got my stash tab now also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thud doesn't clutter up the screen and what it does put up several sections can be hidden individually to tune it to your preference...


While I haven't played them all, any 6pc should be pretty close to t10 (GR45) on its own. Toss in a dropped item or two to supplement and this should be pretty dern easy. I know all 4 of the WD sets are 55 ready with little effort.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Ive got a crusader that can do t8 pretty easy and ive started a Wizard which is now 57.
> 
> Do i level up the wizard fully and rift with him or keep going as the crusader?
> If i want wizard gear i should Wizard yes?
> Ive finished all season objectives and got the pet.
> 
> Whats the done thing to do in seasons?


some people have thought the season journey is finished there, but on the main screen where you click "start game" you can elect to keep going with journey. you want to beat the 2nd to the last (conquerer I think?) to get an extra stash tab (2nd page of stash, 2nd tab since you already get one extra at the start if you buy it). there are other things to unlock (portraits and whatnot) but nothing as nice as more stash.

*edit - the reason I like WD is the variety; there are at least 3 WD builds that are GR70+ capable, and I suppose Jade technically could...but good luck with that. There is also the support class that I didn't count in the above. I ran a GR75 with a stupid RG, and realized I had the wrong damn element on my bracers (moved to poison for darts just to try it, but forgot to move back to cold when I was done).


----------



## RW2112

Reports are out there that Blizzard has activated some kind of new detection module searching for use of bots and / or Thud. I am hearing that the makers of said programs are currently deactivating them until these claims can be verified....


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah I had read that too RW maybe it'll cut down on some of the botting but probably not they'll find ways around it in a week


----------



## yahu

is that why it was so quiet tonight?


----------



## The LAN Man

I guess I was on for a little but that's just because I'd given up trying to fall asleep


----------



## lemans81

@yahu cuz I am using UE and multishot......he is using mara+nat hybrid(different dungeons lol).

Wow...wish someone had mentioned the whole brother chris/new warden thing days ago...like say the 9th when it went live.


----------



## The LAN Man

I've been offline and I just saw it


----------



## lemans81

So I guess the next topic should be....think all those evil botters are going to get banned?....and since they are also detected....maphack users?


----------



## Six-Strings

Why would I care about botters now, when all important items are soulbound? It's not like they're touching my enjoyment in any way, shape or form.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So I guess the next topic should be....think all those evil botters are going to get banned?....and since they are also detected....maphack users?


I dont see why they wouldn't. Influx in sales + reduce 2/3 of all server load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Why would I care about botters now, when all important items are soulbound? It's not like they're touching my enjoyment in any way, shape or form.


Playing competitive in D3 pretty much means you are expected to bot. You bot too grind for great rift keys, crafting materials, upgrade lower gems, bump to paragon. Bots are a plague to the community as a whole. I bot, and I dislike it.


----------



## yahu

^lol- but sounds like you are right (like Crazy says, get GR keys or whatnot). Though Rhyyker (sp?) or whoever is beating the current drum might disagree.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol- but sounds like you are right (like Crazy says, get GR keys or whatnot). Though Rhyyker (sp?) or whoever is beating the current drum might disagree.


Someone should do a info dump on the leader boards: Hours played vs. Hours since season open. I would poke a guess the average would be 12 hours a day minimum, and probably closer to 20.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol- but sounds like you are right (like Crazy says, get GR keys or whatnot). Though Rhyyker (sp?) or whoever is beating the current drum might disagree.


Well this season is a little different. You can get 100+ bill/hour botting solo, so that is somewhat noticeable... especially the more "casual" you are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Someone should do a info dump on the leader boards: Hours played vs. Hours since season open. I would poke a guess the average would be 12 hours a day minimum, and probably closer to 20.


I couldn't find anyone until rank 35 or so that had any possibility of being legit (under 500 hours lol). I didn't look at every single person, just the ones I thought had a chance to not be botting.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I couldn't find anyone until rank 35 or so that had any possibility of being legit (under 500 hours lol). I didn't look at every single person, just the ones I thought had a chance to not be botting.


I would speculate that a certain bot company charging $5.34 per early access code made more money in January than Blizzard did on D3 sales.

If I was Blizzard, I would either (A)silently buy the bot company or (B)start cracking down. (A) has the potential to be incredibly lucrative for not allot of work, but getting caught in that would damage Blizzard beyond just the dying D3 name. They sponsor and host a ton of other competitive events and have a name to hold. #TOO RISKY (B) Is a lot more realistic. D3 gets a broom closet with an intern manning the station at Blizzcon. They are done with D3...the cash inflow cannot be all that much better than the cost to maintain servers and pay the development crew...it is not a bread winner. Anything they can do to minimize server load and increase new sales will be a boon...banning botters will do both. From a financial standpoint, allowing the bots to get real bad before a ban wave makes the most sense...it stands to have the biggest effect on their $$$in/$$$out.

I am done with this season already. Reformatted the SSD it was on to make room for my hello kitty collection videos, and user manuals for products I don't own anymore, and (of course) more horse and goat porn (_THANKS JT!_). It is a much better use of storage space.

And I am out


----------



## yahu

@Crazy9000 - in the view you used, does it show hours on that specific toon only? I would imagine there have been a lot of alternate toons built for specific tasks/builds as the season progressed that may not have gotten the # of hours as some of the others. I think there is a way to see hours played on a class, but I'm not sure if there is a seasonal breakdown for that (I'm sure there is, and if so, that is probably what you're viewing







)

@inedenimadam - I honestly don't think there will be a large positive influx of monies. There will likely be some, but I'd image a lot of people would either quit, or have multiple accounts ready. I believe a lot of people on here have multiples.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Crazy9000 - in the view you used, does it show hours on that specific toon only? I would imagine there have been a lot of alternate toons built for specific tasks/builds as the season progressed that may not have gotten the # of hours as some of the others. I think there is a way to see hours played on a class, but I'm not sure if there is a seasonal breakdown for that (I'm sure there is, and if so, that is probably what you're viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If forget the name of the option when viewing profile, but there is one that has a bar for all the classes. That shows the hours played per class in the season, and deleting a character doesn't take the hours out of that. 400+ hours total this season = obvious bot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would speculate that a certain bot company charging $5.34 per early access code made more money in January than Blizzard did on D3 sales.
> 
> If I was Blizzard, I would either (A)silently buy the bot company or (B)start cracking down. (A) has the potential to be incredibly lucrative for not allot of work, but getting caught in that would damage Blizzard beyond just the dying D3 name. They sponsor and host a ton of other competitive events and have a name to hold. #TOO RISKY (B) Is a lot more realistic. D3 gets a broom closet with an intern manning the station at Blizzcon. They are done with D3...the cash inflow cannot be all that much better than the cost to maintain servers and pay the development crew...it is not a bread winner. Anything they can do to minimize server load and increase new sales will be a boon...banning botters will do both. From a financial standpoint, allowing the bots to get real bad before a ban wave makes the most sense...it stands to have the biggest effect on their $$$in/$$$out.
> 
> I am done with this season already. Reformatted the SSD it was on to make room for my hello kitty collection videos, and user manuals for products I don't own anymore, and (of course) more horse and goat porn (_THANKS JT!_). It is a much better use of storage space.


The problem is, if you do a ban mid-season, a large amount of people aren't coming back. They've already played this patch a bunch, and are now way behind were they were... and especially if they won't be able to bot anymore, and would have to grind a ton of torment if they wanted to come back.

If you ban right when the season ends, they have been reading about and looking forward to the new patch. You're more likely to drop the money on the game again, since you want to try out the new patch... especially with the new season giving a fresh start anyways.

A ban wave right now would devistate the D3 community by removing a lot of active players. That's assuming they just go after the botters too... if they go after anyone even using turbohud, I think the game will be pretty much dead.


----------



## yahu

^yep, that is the view I figgered you were using. What I do know is that yesterday/last night was about the most quiet I've seen it, and I'm not talking the clan (that is always quiet at season end especially). The WD community for example was super quiet, and the barb community was almost non-existent. All I heard there were loincloths flapping in the breeze...at least I hope those were loincloths I heard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yep, that is the view I figgered you were using. What I do know is that yesterday/last night was about the most quiet I've seen it, and I'm not talking the clan (that is always quiet at season end especially). The WD community for example was super quiet, and the barb community was almost non-existent. All I heard there were loincloths flapping in the breeze...at least I hope those were loincloths I heard.


What's really funny is seeing the larger clans that normally have 100+ people online only having 30 because 70 were always brother Chris. Most of the 30 are botters too, they just happen to be actually playing at the moment.


----------



## al0ne

If they ban turbohud I'd be done with D3. I would estimate over half of the community uses it to begin with. The lack of info provided with the stock d3 hud is horrible and show they need huge improvement.


----------



## staccker

man i havent heard about turbohud. what have i been missing?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Never heard of turbohud either.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> man i havent heard about turbohud. what have i been missing?


What closet have you guys been locked in?









Here's an image I found pointing out some stuff. It's a little out of date, looks like early RoS. Item level is obsolete, for example.


----------



## Sainesk

It's maphacks. Reveals the map and location of everything including elites and their affixes. It provides an unfair advantadge because a player using turbohd will not run into dead ends and they can choose the optimal path with the best density/monster selection. Shaves crucial time off GRifts while legitimate players depend much more on luck. It's like taking an exam and a guy was given all the questions prior vs a guy going in blind.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> It's maphacks. Reveals the map and location of everything including elites. It provides an unfair advantadge because a player using turbohd will not run into dead ends and they can choose the optimal path with the best density/monster selection. Shaves crucial time off GRifts while legitimate players depend much more on luck.


Well that isn't true either. It only reveals farther then you can see normally, not the whole map.

Either way, seeing the map isn't the advantage. If you play a ton, like me (and presumably anyone else high on leaderboard), you learn how the maps spawn, making dead ends a non issue. The only real advantage as far as leaderboards go is being able to see the elites follow you on the map. This lets you know they are following you, and reduces the chance of going a long distance thinking the elite is following, when you really lost it a few steps from where you first met.

To be realistic though, it is going to be a minute or less on your clear time. It is not the difference between a GR 80 and a GR 75, it's the difference between a GR 80 in 14:00 and a GR 80 in 13:00... and that's only if the person without turbohud wastes time losing an elite, which isn't always going to be the case.


----------



## STEvil

I wish you could set pets to auto-pickup mats/db

oh well, only need 11 more ancient things for my LoN build...


----------



## cravinmild

that map thing looks like a fantastic idea, I cant see any of that info being an unfair advantage over another. Why is there no "lite" version where you dont see up farther on the map .... just all the great hud info.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> that map thing looks like a fantastic idea, I cant see any of that info being an unfair advantage over another. Why is there no "lite" version where you dont see up farther on the map .... just all the great hud info.


Like crazy said, you can see what the enemies, as well as their affixes are ahead of time, even if they are up ahead off screen. It allows you to plan what you're going to do much further ahead. I've used it, when I remembered to turn it on, and it's useful, tins of stuff on screen, but useful.
The most useful thing I got out of it was damage numbers though. On the icons for your attacks, it would display a real time number constantly of your damage. For example, let's say you have chakras selected for an attack, it displays 878k on the icon.
Now, you switch to multi shot and it displays 999k.
That was my favorite part of it, as well as the monitoring and tracking of things such as gold, xp.
But again, amidst those useful things, it did give an advantage as far as enemies are concerned


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well that isn't true either. It only reveals farther then you can see normally, not the whole map.
> 
> Either way, seeing the map isn't the advantage. If you play a ton, like me (and presumably anyone else high on leaderboard), you learn how the maps spawn, making dead ends a non issue. The only real advantage as far as leaderboards go is being able to see the elites follow you on the map. This lets you know they are following you, and reduces the chance of going a long distance thinking the elite is following, when you really lost it a few steps from where you first met.
> 
> To be realistic though, it is going to be a minute or less on your clear time. It is not the difference between a GR 80 and a GR 75, it's the difference between a GR 80 in 14:00 and a GR 80 in 13:00... and that's only if the person without turbohud wastes time losing an elite, which isn't always going to be the case.


agreed, which is part of the reason I've never chosen to install it (the other parts are I like playing the game for what it is and not a schematic from the looks of it, and sheer laziness). There have been occasions where I've thought "damn, wrong way; thud would have been nice" I am at the same time thinking "damn, should've known that" I can't say I've ever thought "if I only had thud I would have cleared that one." It is more about the map-type/mobs & density/elite-types & affixes/RG that make or break you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> I wish you could set pets to auto-pickup mats/db
> 
> oh well, only need 11 more ancient things for my LoN build...


maybe they'll do that at some point for a QoL change. It is nice they pickup gold now. LoN build sucks so bad...the breaker o' HF amulets, and mats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> that map thing looks like a fantastic idea, I cant see any of that info being an unfair advantage over another. Why is there no "lite" version where you dont see up farther on the map .... just all the great hud info.


You'd have to use it, as it certainly seems to provide an advantage that you don't have with the standard view of the game. From what I know playing with others that use it, you see more of the map, the elite types usually before you aggro them, specific "bad" mobs, such as winged ass-ass-ins, fatties blowing up, affixes+their range, etc.

completely unrelated. I went and saw deadpool tonight (collected the comics when he first came on the scene for a couple years). I'd have to say one of the funniest movies I've seen, certainly in a long time. Some of the jokes were relatively cheap, but I was consistently either chuckling or outright busting a gut through most of that movie.


----------



## lemans81

What Yahu means is that "dang wish I hadn't fallen asleep walking into a wall in a game full of people".........


----------



## yahu

I don't know that there is software available to keep me from passing out playing this game...


----------



## RX7-2nr

It's not software, it's hardware. An officially licensed blizzard electric chair shocker pad. I think I saw it I thier web store.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> What Yahu means is that "dang wish I hadn't fallen asleep walking into a wall in a game full of people".........


Lol!


----------



## lemans81

No its called feed each of his kids about 10x 5 hour energy drinks......and he won't freaking sleep ever again.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> It's not software, it's hardware. An officially licensed blizzard electric chair shocker pad. I think I saw it I thier web store.


you should hear my alarm...it might as well be an electric shocker...sometimes it soothes me back to sleep and melds its way in all peaceful like.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No its called feed each of his kids about 10x 5 hour energy drinks......and he won't freaking sleep ever again.


are you kiddin? I'm like a baby when it comes to constant noise like that. probably put me to sleep as fast as a quad shot mocha.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> No its called feed each of his kids about 10x 5 hour energy drinks......and he won't freaking sleep ever again.


^ Most reliable way to get my kids to sleep right there. There is a 1.5 hour peak, followed by a steep crash...which results in crying/fighting followed by a hard sleep.


----------



## CoreyL4

Can someone link me a good thorns crusader guide?


----------



## yahu

I'm not really in a well connected setup right now, so go in-game --> shift+L for leaderboard --> look at top of crusader and you'll see thorns LoN build. otherwise go to diablofans.com or youtube and look up crusader builds for 2.4. keywords might be LoN or 2.4.

I need to build out a thorns sader I think, just to see whut's whut.


----------



## CoreyL4

I just want something that can do 70-80 grifts. Thorns crusader looked pretty good.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I just want something that can do 70-80 grifts. Thorns crusader looked pretty good.


Like yahu said, inspect the top leaderboards build. That's usually the best.

Shift + L in game, then right click on the person and go "view hero details".


----------



## JTHMfreak

If you augment gear, can you augment it again with a higher gem? I'm guessing the answer is no, but someone asked me and I wanted to find out


----------



## yahu

^yes but it overwrites previous augment. You might be able to do with a lower gem, but I wouldn't recommend trying.









@CoreyL4 realize that LoN builds "doing 70 - 80 GR" will take time. You need all ancient gear to maximize dmg, so it can be a pain. That said, 'sader is probably one of the easier ones to gear for because the weapon isn't as rare as say WD. I'm not sure what other high GR-viable LoN builds are out there.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yes but it overwrites previous augment.


Ok, that's what I figured


----------



## lemans81

Really, I give Char a pop and he runs around the kitchen to livingroom to entry hall non-stop for an hour......nightly. Makes me tired thinking about it.


----------



## russ18uk

Finally got the 3rd Conquest done: Avaritia. Must say Hardcore is much more fun than normal. Smashing a door only to see a pack of 10 Fallen Lunatics is brilliant.


----------



## yahu

^funny, when I try to sneak out a fart and accidentally shart myself I also think "brilliant" but not quite in the same way.









been away most of this weekend. work been kickin' my butt and haven't gotten a chance to login. now my bro's in town again from CA (he's moving back up and starting a bidness, so lots o' trips to get things going). I hope to be on later tonight...after hitting up a bar or 3...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *russ18uk*
> 
> Finally got the 3rd Conquest done: Avaritia. Must say Hardcore is much more fun than normal. Smashing a door only to see a pack of 10 Fallen Lunatics is brilliant.


If I do come back to D3 again this season it will be HC for sure.


----------



## CoreyL4

What thorn damage is considered good for a lon crusader?


----------



## slickwilly

I rolled a cold damage wizard in HC this season, got a source that casts my Arcane spender when I use Ray of frost it keeps most mobs frozen solid, just made lvl 60, rolling HC solo it takes a while to hit lvl 70 with the first toon


----------



## IXcrispyXI

here is my blessed shield crusader up to 78 rifts yet to attempt em. want to lvl my last two augments before i try
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/IXcrispyXI-1479/hero/71771632
She is a little squishy but good killing power


----------



## yahu

^LoN doesn't work on follower, does it? I know most set-type items don't, but not sure if they changed that with LoN. Have you ever rolled your Templar in more stun gear? Such as freeze shield, wydward, thunderfury, or azurewrath/eun-jang-do with lightning dmg? ess of johan is also a good amulet to group mobs for you, and I've also used Dovu Energy trap to increase stun. The 2nd ring used to be occulus for the 16% IAS, but that has been limited, tho it still adds the dmg bubble on occasion which can be nice. Another good follower is the enchantress with the sultan of binding sand with a high blind (stun) roll.

I haven't burnt out yet, but this weekend went to shat...stupid St. Hallmark's day on top - what a stupid holiday.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I haven't burnt out yet, but this weekend went to shat...stupid St. Hallmark's day on top - what a stupid holiday.


Still enjoying the single life here - treated myself to a router upgrade, new CDs and some good whisky and I bet I still saved money compared with flowers, chocolates, cards, expensive restaurants and/or jewelry for the forced down our throats event.


----------



## yahu

you lucky basturd...my wife likes to get certain things for the kids. I said "BS, they aren't our valentine, they are our gd kids!" so of course I ended up getting each a small box of chocolates that were devoured in about 2.3 seconds. I did get squeeze cheez for my son and wrote out his name on buffalo sauce wheat thins, and added a couple hearts.









Thankfully my wife is pretty chill overall - no fancy dinners expected or anything like that, but we're gunna hit up a bar or two later. TBH, I've gotten her the ultimate meal of meals the last couple v-days, which you all know as the Papa John's heart pizza.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Still enjoying the single life here - treated myself to a router upgrade, new CDs and some good whisky and I bet I still saved money compared with flowers, chocolates, cards, expensive restaurants and/or jewelry for the forced down our throats event.


Same here. I just upgraded my computer. I prefer being single. No drama, don't have worry about anyone else. Its just easier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you lucky basturd...my wife likes to get certain things for the kids. I said "BS, they aren't our valentine, they are our gd kids!" so of course I ended up getting each a small box of chocolates that were devoured in about 2.3 seconds. I did get squeeze cheez for my son and wrote out his name on buffalo sauce wheat thins, and added a couple hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully my wife is pretty chill overall - no fancy dinners expected or anything like that, but we're gunna hit up a bar or two later. TBH, I've gotten her the ultimate meal of meals the last couple v-days, which you all know as the Papa John's heart pizza.


Shoot, I got lucky in the wife department...we celebrate tomorrow, when all the chocolate is on sale...We will put the eldest kid in charge of the other and spend all day eating chocolate and trying to make baby number 4. The kids did do a pretty awesome 4ft wide valentines card for their mom though.

This has nothing to do with D3...I dont even have it installed...why am I still in this thread...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you lucky basturd...my wife likes to get certain things for the kids. I said "BS, they aren't our valentine, they are our gd kids!" so of course I ended up getting each a small box of chocolates that were devoured in about 2.3 seconds. I did get squeeze cheez for my son and wrote out his name on buffalo sauce wheat thins, and added a couple hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully my wife is pretty chill overall - no fancy dinners expected or anything like that, but we're gunna hit up a bar or two later. TBH, I've gotten her the ultimate meal of meals the last couple v-days, which you all know as the Papa John's heart pizza.


My wife loved the present I got her, the annotated sandman volume one, I lucked out this year.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This has nothing to do with D3...I dont even have it installed...why am I still in this thread...


Your Sub-Conscious wants to play D3.


----------



## slickwilly

My wife is an easy date, I took her to one of the locale Native american casino's to gamble with her money, I bought dinner 2 French dipp sandviches, then on Sunday we just hung around the homestead, she watched movies and I played WOT and a little D3, did I mention we have been married for 27 years, 28 at the end of May, kids are all grown out on their own with kids of their own to boot.


----------



## yahu

^that's how it's done.







I literally made mini-pizzas for the kids and super late night (technically after midnight) my wife and bro were like "we're hungry." I jokingly said "well there is Denny's" (cause in this sparrow-fart town there ain't much open late) and next thing I know I'm getting a moons-over-my-hammy to go.







Oh, if only the PNW had Waffle House...


----------



## lemans81

My wife hit up her favorite place....I stayed home with the kids, been married almost 13 years....


----------



## yahu

^it would be funny if it weren't true?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Still enjoying the single life here - treated myself to a router upgrade, new CDs and some good whisky and I bet I still saved money compared with flowers, chocolates, cards, expensive restaurants and/or jewelry for the forced down our throats event.


Me too since 1997 still good whisky, jus not as much Docs have cut me down, Live life to the fullest..


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you lucky basturd...my wife likes to get certain things for the kids. I said "BS, they aren't our valentine, they are our gd kids!" so of course I ended up getting each a small box of chocolates that were devoured in about 2.3 seconds. I did get squeeze cheez for my son and wrote out his name on buffalo sauce wheat thins, and added a couple hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully my wife is pretty chill overall - no fancy dinners expected or anything like that, but we're gunna hit up a bar or two later. TBH, I've gotten her the ultimate meal of meals the last couple v-days, which you all know as the Papa John's heart pizza.


2.3 seconds dayum put them in a GRift man what are you waiting for....


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> This has nothing to do with D3...I dont even have it installed...why am I still in this thread...


Because you lovvvve us


----------



## staccker

@lemans81 are you back on the wagon after the scare?


----------



## STEvil

I must have the worst luck at getting ancient stuff.

Also re-rolled wrong stat on a near perfect ancient yangs recurve last night. sigh.


----------



## lemans81

Few more days and I think I can help level everyone up a HC toon....still slowing working on it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that's how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally made mini-pizzas for the kids and super late night (technically after midnight) my wife and bro were like "we're hungry." I jokingly said "well there is Denny's" (cause in this sparrow-fart town there ain't much open late) and next thing I know I'm getting a moons-over-my-hammy to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, if only the PNW had Waffle House...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, moons over my hammy


----------



## CoreyL4

Bombardment has the knockback effect right?


----------



## RX7-2nr

Anyone here played a wiz with the dmo arcane orb build?


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Anyone here played a wiz with the dmo arcane orb build?


I do... or did. Not sure if I'll be back this season. Kinda burnt out already. Got Dying Light on sale and now I'm hooked on that ATM. Need help or tips?


----------



## RX7-2nr

I just started playing it a couple days ago. I'm using spectral blades to set up arcane dynamo and spending dynamo on arcane orbs. Did you ever try spamming arcane orb instead? I can't tell whats doing what damage because there are so many numbers going off, but did you ever notice a difference between spamming it or stacking AD to 5 before each refresh. When I spam it I get a whole lot more of the purple flashes from the orb explosions going off, but again I can't tell damage numbers to see if it's actually doing anything.

The rotation I've mainly been using is
5x spectral blade, arcane orb, explosive blast,
5x SB, AO
5x SB, AO
repeat


----------



## russ18uk

I found ET more interesting but hard to keep Aquila up so went back to 4+6 Firebird's. The cap is much lower with FireRasha though.


----------



## yahu

I think Flawlez runs the DMO build, but he's usually running MP so unsure of the differences. Whenever I'm curious regarding dmg I make recordings that I can watch at a closer to frame-by-frame rate. Granted, it might not give you everything you need either, but it might help enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEvil*
> 
> I must have the worst luck at getting ancient stuff.
> 
> Also re-rolled wrong stat on a near perfect ancient yangs recurve last night. sigh.


I was helping SeD a couple weeks back and he accidentally did that to a decent HF ammy. I've done it where I was checking the possible rolls clicking the ? and then forgot I clicked another and started rolling wrong stat. Happens to the best of us.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, moons over my hammy


IKR?!









Finally got back on yesterday after taking my bro to the aero-port. it was pretty quiet yesterday/last night. I'm on while @ work today; pain in the butt cause no audio and can't keep close tabs on chat...


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I just started playing it a couple days ago. I'm using spectral blades to set up arcane dynamo and spending dynamo on arcane orbs. Did you ever try spamming arcane orb instead? I can't tell whats doing what damage because there are so many numbers going off, but did you ever notice a difference between spamming it or stacking AD to 5 before each refresh. When I spam it I get a whole lot more of the purple flashes from the orb explosions going off, but again I can't tell damage numbers to see if it's actually doing anything.
> 
> The rotation I've mainly been using is
> 5x spectral blade, arcane orb, explosive blast,
> 5x SB, AO
> 5x SB, AO
> repeat


I found that this rotation is the best. Spamming AO just reduces overall damage I think and stacking AD to 5 is really beneficial especially with elites and GR bosses.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I just started playing it a couple days ago. I'm using spectral blades to set up arcane dynamo and spending dynamo on arcane orbs. Did you ever try spamming arcane orb instead? I can't tell whats doing what damage because there are so many numbers going off, but did you ever notice a difference between spamming it or stacking AD to 5 before each refresh. When I spam it I get a whole lot more of the purple flashes from the orb explosions going off, but again I can't tell damage numbers to see if it's actually doing anything.
> 
> The rotation I've mainly been using is
> 5x spectral blade, arcane orb, explosive blast,
> 5x SB, AO
> 5x SB, AO
> repeat


You want to always have arcane dynamo up before casting orb. Damage numbers wouldn't tell you enough in this case, you would have to either run several rifts and see the time difference, or run turbohud so you can see how much dps you're actually doing.

People have already done that though, arcane dynamo is probably more then twice the damage of just spamming it.


----------



## yahu

^did you retire?









speakin' of retirement - I just happened to be on earlier when doom jumped online! he seemed a bit overwhelmed by all the changes.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> @lemans81 are you back on the wagon after the scare?


Didn't see you @'ed me.....but I am confused.


----------



## yahu

^he was politely asking if the ointment worked, or if the "symptoms" have remained. I think we can all agree we used to like cauliflower.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Didn't see you @'ed me.....but I am confused.


no worries









I was talking about brother chris and blizzards attempt to get him out of a job.


----------



## Crazy9000

I haven't been playing much this past week, only had about two hours a day free, don't want to spend half of that waiting for someone to finish rolling their items







. Got a graveyard shift guy being trained next week, hopefully I can start playing again more then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about brother chris and blizzards attempt to get him out of a job.


No ban wave yet. The best time to ban would actually be to wait until the season is over- being as close as possible to a new patch gives them the highest chance that the banned users will rebuy.


----------



## yahu

^hey, I only had to do that once, and it's because you wanted me to!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^hey, I only had to do that once, and it's because you wanted me to!


I don't mind it when you guys do it, since I usually have you guys do something your not used to at all... it's the people that are posting "zbarb LF grift 85+" or whatever, then come in completely unprepared that gets me. Doubly so when they are "looking for" a really high grift, as a zDPS, then aren't ready... and when they finally are ready, don't even know how to play right xD.


----------



## yahu

I was just kidding. I think we ran that zbarb in 3p to a 78 last season, with ~1.5hours total hours logged on barb at that point.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was just kidding. I think we ran that zbarb in 3p to a 78 last season, with ~1.5hours total hours logged on barb at that point.


Yeah. Don't remember the rift level, but it was a top100 clear. You were probably one of the lowest paragons in top100 too.


----------



## yahu

aka - you guys would have probably been just fine in 2p!


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah it's been too long I am really out of the loop. No rush since I'm waiting till next season, I'll try to learn before then.


----------



## yahu

^good seeing you on, at least. I wanted to go over the changes but I literally didn't even know where to start.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, moons over my hammy


Denny's agghghgahahah


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't mind it when you guys do it, since I usually have you guys do something your not used to at all... it's the people that are posting "zbarb LF grift 85+" or whatever, then come in completely unprepared that gets me. Doubly so when they are "looking for" a really high grift, as a zDPS, then aren't ready... and when they finally are ready, don't even know how to play right xD.


I'm extremely thankful anytime I get to be in your backpack crazy


----------



## CoreyL4

Lon crusader is so fun!


----------



## yahu

I really need to get off this wd cack and move to sader...part of it is the time sink - LoN takes so gd long to build correctly. :\ I had all the parts for a badass 'sader last season that could run into the 70's and I never actually pulled the trigger...cause I didn't feel like rolling HF. I even had the mats, just lazied out not wanting to roll them all.









maybe I should multi-box with my kid's acct as I can steal any good 'sader items from him while still running WD.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I really need to get off this wd cack and move to sader...part of it is the time sink - LoN takes so gd long to build correctly. :\ I had all the parts for a badass 'sader last season that could run into the 70's and I never actually pulled the trigger...cause I didn't feel like rolling HF. I even had the mats, just lazied out not wanting to roll them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should multi-box with my kid's acct as I can steal any good 'sader items from him while still running WD.


Think I'm going to run a sader also, I can use the free set from haedrig to at least farm for a better one, unless that one is actually pretty good


----------



## DoomDash

So, at some point could someone fill me in on all the changes I've missed on say, skype or something? I need a refresher.


----------



## lemans81

I wish I had the time doom, most of our hard hitters have left ocn, I would tell you the first thing I do is watch the leaderboards(shuft+L)for gearing/skills. Then hit the ptr when it goes up and I would say you will have what you need.

PS sader sounds interesting on the Thorns build always like the idea of karma.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I wish I had the time doom, most of our hard hitters have left ocn, I would tell you the first thing I do is watch the leaderboards(shuft+L)for gearing/skills. Then hit the ptr when it goes up and I would say you will have what you need.


Yeah I'm not as much worried about the builds, more about things like the cube stuff and all that jazz. I won't be a hard hitter anymore so OCN will be perfectly okay for me.


----------



## yahu

@DoomDash it might be easier to say what hasn't changed...







seriously though, it would help to know when you stopped playing. paragon 100, before greater rift/legendary gems? high level changes:
- greater rifts (GR) where you get legendary gems that can be equipped in rings and amulet (one can be equipped in a weapon to enable a lvl70 weapon to be used at lvl1, and also adds extra experience; legendary gems have a primary affix and a secondary affix that is unlocked once leveled to 25; you level gems when successfully completing GR within 15min; you get greater rift keys from regular rifts; the higher you solo GR, the higher your blood shard cap goes at a rate of +10 per GR level (e.g. - solo GR50 gives you 500 extra shard cap, so instead of 500 you can hold up to 1000)
- regular rifts are now free
- bounty cache bag returns a new act-specific material (think of the specific mats that you used to need for crafting specific gear/weapons, but only 1 per act); you need this for some of the Kanai cube recipes (see below) and also to craft specific gear/weapons from the blacksmith, but not a huge pain like before; the "bonus" act now returns an extra cache bag that has a bunch of goodies, so it pays to run in bonus order
- ancient items with higher rolls for some stats like dmg on weapons, primary stat, vitality, armor, AR, but rolls like CHD, CC, IAS, CDR, etc. remain the same
- 2 new areas to go to within act III; one of the areas is important for Kanai's cube
- Kanai's cube: similar to horadric cube I guess? (I played d2 very little); this does a lot, but the main "recipe" enables you to pull orange affixes and equip 1 weapon, 1 armor, and 1 jewelry type; pulling the affix destroys that item; e.g. - you can pull the RoRG affix so that you can have 1 less set piece while not having the RoRG equipped; this ties to your toon and not a piece of gear; other recipes in Kanai's cube allow you to convert a set piece to another set piece (for sets that have more than 2pc, but won't roll ancient), reforge a legendary item (which could roll ancient), convert yellow, blue, or white mats to other color mats, convert one regular gem type to another, and a few others; the newest recipe in patch 2.4 allows you to add a primary stat or vitality to an item - 5points per 1lvl or a legendary gem you sacrifice
- all new gear of course, and all character types now have 4 different 6pc sets, some of which are expanded versions of old sets

I'm sure I've missed some things and someone will add to this.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @DoomDash it might be easier to say what hasn't changed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though, it would help to know when you stopped playing. paragon 100, before greater rift/legendary gems? high level changes:
> - greater rifts (GR) where you get legendary gems that can be equipped in rings and amulet (one can be equipped in a weapon to enable a lvl70 weapon to be used at lvl1, and also adds extra experience; legendary gems have a primary affix and a secondary affix that is unlocked once leveled to 25; you level gems when successfully completing GR within 15min; you get greater rift keys from regular rifts; the higher you solo GR, the higher your blood shard cap goes at a rate of +10 per GR level (e.g. - solo GR50 gives you 500 extra shard cap, so instead of 500 you can hold up to 1000)
> - regular rifts are now free
> - bounty cache bag returns a new act-specific material (think of the specific mats that you used to need for crafting specific gear/weapons, but only 1 per act); you need this for some of the Kanai cube recipes (see below) and also to craft specific gear/weapons from the blacksmith, but not a huge pain like before; the "bonus" act now returns an extra cache bag that has a bunch of goodies, so it pays to run in bonus order
> - ancient items with higher rolls for some stats like dmg on weapons, primary stat, vitality, armor, AR, but rolls like CHD, CC, IAS, CDR, etc. remain the same
> - 2 new areas to go to within act III; one of the areas is important for Kanai's cube
> - Kanai's cube: similar to horadric cube I guess? (I played d2 very little); this does a lot, but the main "recipe" enables you to pull orange affixes and equip 1 weapon, 1 armor, and 1 jewelry type; pulling the affix destroys that item; e.g. - you can pull the RoRG affix so that you can have 1 less set piece while not having the RoRG equipped; this ties to your toon and not a piece of gear; other recipes in Kanai's cube allow you to convert a set piece to another set piece (for sets that have more than 2pc, but won't roll ancient), reforge a legendary item (which could roll ancient), convert yellow, blue, or white mats to other color mats, convert one regular gem type to another, and a few others; the newest recipe in patch 2.4 allows you to add a primary stat or vitality to an item - 5points per 1lvl or a legendary gem you sacrifice
> - all new gear of course, and all character types now have 4 different 6pc sets, some of which are expanded versions of old sets
> 
> I'm sure I've missed some things and someone will add to this.


Yeah I knew most of this but the cube stuff and new bounty rewards is what I was lost on. I last played in Season 1, was the first in our clan to hit Paragon 500 that season (was harder then).


----------



## yahu

that's right - that's when I started playing more in the clan.







I suppose I should have known you knew most of it too, keeping tabs on Alkaizer.









oh yeah, another change in patch 2.4 is they now let you pay gold to run "empowered GR," which gives you a 4th roll if completed in time instead of 3.


----------



## DoomDash

Yes, still a huge Alk fanboy.


----------



## Crazy9000

When you open the cube, there's a little book in the bottom right. Read all the recipes, there's some pretty important ones.

You can turn rare items into a random legendary of the same type (I.E a rare sword becomes random legendary sword), and you can re-roll legendary items (same item, new stats, with chance to be ancient).

I bet you could start a character in seasons, and beat your entire old paragon in a single day







.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I bet you could start a character in seasons, and beat your entire old paragon in a single day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's just insane >.<.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I bet you could start a character in seasons, and beat your entire old paragon in a single day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's just insane >.<.
Click to expand...

Very true though.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I bet you could start a character in seasons, and beat your entire old paragon in a single day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> That's just insane >.<.
Click to expand...

I am currently highest season paragon in the clan, right around 1020. The cube just gives more options, grind endlessly for random drops or farm endlessly for deaths breath to cube.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That's just insane >.<.


Within an hour, eden could have you at around para 220. Getting to 70 is as simple as just two rifts, a process of less than ten minutes.
I have only put about 40-50 hours in the season so far and I'm at para 675ish. A good amount of that time was just spent leveling gems and getting keys.
Gold is also far easier to get, I easily amassed around 5 billion gold, without ever really farming for it.


----------



## yahu

I try not to keep gold - empowered, baybee! You can't take it with you! Well, I guess you can (to NS).


----------



## Cybertox

Considering the fact that NFS releases in March, DOOM in May and Mafia 3 possibly later on, I doubt I will be playing Diablo anytime soon if at all.


----------



## Sainesk

To add:

Set Dungeons -> these were deemed a success by Blizzard which is pretty funny because you'll see nothing but hate for these. They are time based goal dungeons which will often require you to downgrade/change your build in ways you would never bother outside of the dungeon and the goals make no logical sense. Completing all set dungeons (minimum goals) gives green angelic wings as a reward, mastering (beating all goals) for all set dungeons for a class gives you class sigil reward, mastering all set dungeons gives you a more demon-y wing kind of like the Illidan wings. There are no leaderboards for these or other rewards besides cosmetics.

Caldesann's Despair -> Ancient legendary items can now be augmented to add extra main stat or vit (you can sacrifice 3 top level amethyst/topaz/ruby/emerald depending on which stat you want) and you also need to sacrifice a legendary gem (the process destroys it) and you get 5 stat points for each level of the legendary gem. So say I want more dex on my bow, I sacrifice a lv 56 legendary gem with 3 top level emeralds, that will add 280 dex to my weapon. I'd say once you've found the perfect ancient items this is your new time sink. You can overwrite the augment so if I sacrifice a 70 legendary gem down the road on the same bow it will now have 350 dex instead of 280 (or vit if I re-augment using amethyst for example).

They toned down solo play monster hp and multiplayer xp so solo vs multiplayer is a little more balanced. Multiplayer of course still has the advantage as they can do higher GRifts = higher level legendary gems.

They brought some hype with melee DH, this sounded like the most fun new build option for a class (you'll see most of the clan is playing, or at least tried DH this season). For solo play Shadow Mantle is still the weakest DH set and not really melee (though the weapon options are melee) since most builds are based on impale and/or chakram. Fan of knives build i would consider melee but it's the weakest choice for the weakest DH set so mainly for fun. Impale DH can be okay in a group as they have insane single target damage but not really competitively viable. UE DH can complete t10 rifts in 1-2 minutes, this would be one of the best options if someone were to carry you which brings me to my next point:

They added stash space as a season reward, you can unlock 1 extra tab each season by completing most of the season journey. This started this season and if you plan to play all classes i.e. all sets for set dungeons/balance changes you really need the storage. You can get 4 extra stash spaces this way so if you want them unlocked as soon as possible (4 extra tabs by season 8) you'll want to jump on this season.

Kanai's Cube -> if you haven't played since this was added you're missing out this one opened up a world of build possibilities, this let's you extract the most powerful version of a legendary power and equip them. Ex: legendary item gives 40-50% elite damage the extracted power would be 50%. You can equip one weapon/off-hand power, one armor power and one jewelry power so 3 in total for free (besides sacrificing the item to extract the power but they are often non ancient/badly rolled ancient/not the better choice to wear aka: junk). So if you ever wanted to have both the power of Furnace with another Two-Hander equipped you can go crazy.


----------



## yahu

oh yeah, I forgot about set dungeons. Probably cause when I think of them I just start randomly cussing (some thought it was the Tourette's flaring up...). The kind of nice thing about them is you can run them in season, NS, wherever, and get the unlocks everywhere (which I suppose makes sense since that is how cosmetics work). I have more random sets stashed on mules in NS.


----------



## lemans81

So if anyone cares probably by Saturday afternoon I will have bro chris in T6 Runs if anyone wants level a toon on hc.


----------



## yahu

hrm...I might actually lvl a hc toon


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I try not to keep gold - empowered, baybee! You can't take it with you! Well, I guess you can (to NS).


I know, I just try to have a ton of gold before I start doing anything with it, so I don't get stuck farming gold when everyone else is rifting, you can easily blow through a billion gold with those empowered rifts.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I know, I just try to have a ton of gold before I start doing anything with it, so I don't get stuck farming gold when everyone else is rifting, you can easily blow through a billion gold with those empowered rifts.


Heck, I've spent over a billion on a single empowered rift.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot about set dungeons. Probably cause when I think of them I just start randomly cussing (some thought it was the Tourette's flaring up...). The kind of nice thing about them is you can run them in season, NS, wherever, and get the unlocks everywhere (which I suppose makes sense since that is how cosmetics work). I have more random sets stashed on mules in NS.


like me with GR 75, missing by second every time and the one I finally succeed on was frustrating as crazy:


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> like me with GR 75, missing by second every time and the one I finally succeed on was frustrating as crazy:


Damn, one, freaking, second.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> like me with GR 75, missing by second every time and the one I finally succeed on was frustrating as crazy:


Very nice! I was with two random wizards and we got cheated out of a 80. The game wouldn't allow respawns and froze on us towards the end. We said f it and will try again this weekend.


----------



## yahu

I spend my time speedin' 68's, bounties, and regulars to get more keys. Stupid LoN is such a pain to build, but the parts are coming still. The biggest dump has been the wailing host ring - I can't get that damn thing to roll ancient + cc or chd. The closest I've gotten are a bit of area dmg, and certainly nothing as buh-dass as a combination of cc/chd/AD where I could roll some sort of trifecta + socket. I really don't like solo GR hunting so while I know I can push further I've run about 5 x 75 and no further. Maybe I'll try something higher this weekend.

I have spent thousands of souls/db trying to reforge/roll-up rares to get that ring boosted but nothing. I did get a good MoJ so 70+ speed should be good, and I also got trifecta frostburn, so I might toss those in and see whut's whut.

I have played with some other builds, like darts. While more fun, definitely not as good as pets or pets/bats. Clearing a 70 was tedious.

*edit - is it just me or is this site more often than not a steamy POS? I've always assumed it is one of the video ads.


----------



## The LAN Man

If you made a zdoc you could be doing 90+ speeds


----------



## yahu

I do have a zdoc (pretty good one too, since LoN forces me to go all ancient) and I couldn't run speed 90's. Kept getting my ass beat even at low GR for some reason.


----------



## The LAN Man

Weird I would run some with you but you're always busy and I've got a new puppy at the house, my family had to put my dog down he was pretty old so I got a puppy to bring home, so she's taking up a lot of my time


----------



## lemans81

Ok so my Bro Chris is at your service hardcore, he is running open(to friends/clan) T6 games. He should be able to carry, but do keep in mind that he is such a machine that he is unlikely to come rescue you. Also if he doesn't have dogs/gargs up and running he likes to start slow, but once he is rolling he shreds fast. He has a crappy amulet that gives him escape death, passive, and sometimes the shoulders too. He just finished doing 40x lvl 33 grifts without even a close to fail(record I think is a 41 w/9 minutes to spare) so I have no doubt T6 should be fine. So feel free to level you a Character I will try to leave it up for the whole weekend, but then come Monday I am probably going back to softcore to try out a sader.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Weird I would run some with you but you're always busy and I've got a new puppy at the house, my family had to put my dog down he was pretty old so I got a puppy to bring home, so she's taking up a lot of my time


I was going to say, I haven't even seen you online lately. I have a weird schedule lately and really mostly play on the weekends. I've been helpin' folks in the clan it seems a lot then when we've tried to hook it up the last few times. sorry to hear about your dog - what'd you end up getting? BTW - when you said your older dog, do you mean where you're at now or like with the wife? What type of dog did you get?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so my Bro Chris is at your service hardcore, he is running open(to friends/clan) T6 games. He should be able to carry, but do keep in mind that he is such a machine that he is unlikely to come rescue you. Also if he doesn't have dogs/gargs up and running he likes to start slow, but once he is rolling he shreds fast. He has a crappy amulet that gives him escape death, passive, and sometimes the shoulders too. He just finished doing 40x lvl 33 grifts without even a close to fail(record I think is a 41 w/9 minutes to spare) so I have no doubt T6 should be fine. So feel free to level you a Character I will try to leave it up for the whole weekend, but then come Monday I am probably going back to softcore to try out a sader.


cool maing! I just need to delete a friggin' tune (probably darts).


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so my Bro Chris is at your service hardcore, he is running open(to friends/clan) T6 games. He should be able to carry, but do keep in mind that he is such a machine that he is unlikely to come rescue you. Also if he doesn't have dogs/gargs up and running he likes to start slow, but once he is rolling he shreds fast. He has a crappy amulet that gives him escape death, passive, and sometimes the shoulders too. He just finished doing 40x lvl 33 grifts without even a close to fail(record I think is a 41 w/9 minutes to spare) so I have no doubt T6 should be fine. So feel free to level you a Character I will try to leave it up for the whole weekend, but then come Monday I am probably going back to softcore to try out a sader.


You know your character is strong when you let brother Chris play on hard-core, nice


----------



## lemans81

Hmmmm.....not strong....more...I don't play hardcore so if he dies well then I am done with hardcore.


----------



## yahu

well shoot, I better get on it sooner than later.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Found this interesting, a legendary gem that never made it into the game
http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Shen%27s_Delight
Would have been interesting to see how it worked out


----------



## lemans81

I will be taking Chris offline for about 30 minutes twice a day best guess is 9am central and 10:45pm central Sat & Sun. If I find gear I might run T10's come Monday for a day, but right now T10 is solo only with my gearing. I haven't found an smk or furnace(let alone an ancient one). While its on, please feel free to level and even stay and gear up or whatever, I do not mind....even if I die, **** happens.


----------



## The LAN Man

I ended up getting an all white husky. She's pretty relaxed most of the time but when the one year old kid comes out she gets a little excited. My other dog is a black lab and about 14 years old and lives with my family in MA but he's got really bad arthritis and can't do anything without wailing in pain so it's for the best


----------



## yahu

^send some pics of the new mutt I've had several huskies...can be pita, but cool dogs.







sorry to hear about your old dog, but sounds like it was time.









thx for the plevel lemans!


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^send some pics of the new mutt I've had several huskies...can be pita, but cool dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear about your old dog, but sounds like it was time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx for the plevel lemans!


 sorry for the foot she likes to be next to me


----------



## yahu

them dogs is barkin'! very nice lookin' pooch too.









I can understand she wants to be close to you tho. I mean you're offering them little smoked sausages, what dog wouldn't be into that? I think lemans is touching himself even.


----------



## The LAN Man

She's petty great she's kinda sporadic when it comes to eating but I think it's just her getting used to the house and the diet change.
Also lemans is definitely digging the feet in the pictures
She's making the drive back with me which will be interesting.


----------



## Amw86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so my Bro Chris is at your service hardcore, he is running open(to friends/clan) T6 games. He should be able to carry, but do keep in mind that he is such a machine that he is unlikely to come rescue you. Also if he doesn't have dogs/gargs up and running he likes to start slow, but once he is rolling he shreds fast. He has a crappy amulet that gives him escape death, passive, and sometimes the shoulders too. He just finished doing 40x lvl 33 grifts without even a close to fail(record I think is a 41 w/9 minutes to spare) so I have no doubt T6 should be fine. So feel free to level you a Character I will try to leave it up for the whole weekend, but then come Monday I am probably going back to softcore to try out a sader.


LoL, is this some inside joke I'm missing or are you actually running a bot over the weekend haha


----------



## The LAN Man

If someone were to be running a bot I feel like that would violate some rules of this forum and blizzards rules for Diablo.


----------



## yahu

@Amw86 no... mebbe...


----------



## Amw86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> If someone were to be running a bot I feel like that would violate some rules of this forum and blizzards rules for Diablo.


Better to have Bro Chris play then

I was just curious if it was Buddy Bob or Brother Chris playing, or someone else I haven't met yet.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> them dogs is barkin'! very nice lookin' pooch too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand she wants to be close to you tho. I mean you're offering them little smoked sausages, what dog wouldn't be into that? I think lemans is touching himself even.


@The LAN Man






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ok so my Bro Chris is at your service hardcore, he is running open(to friends/clan) T6 games. He should be able to carry, but do keep in mind that he is such a machine that he is unlikely to come rescue you. Also if he doesn't have dogs/gargs up and running he likes to start slow, but once he is rolling he shreds fast. He has a crappy amulet that gives him escape death, passive, and sometimes the shoulders too. He just finished doing 40x lvl 33 grifts without even a close to fail(record I think is a 41 w/9 minutes to spare) so I have no doubt T6 should be fine. So feel free to level you a Character I will try to leave it up for the whole weekend, but then come Monday I am probably going back to softcore to try out a sader.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL, is this some inside joke I'm missing or are you actually running a bot over the weekend haha
Click to expand...

Could you repeat the question in the form of a statement?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> If someone were to be running a bot I feel like that would violate some rules of this forum and blizzards rules for Diablo.


I feel like you are right......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Amw86 no... mebbe...


I concur....this is confusing covering up not doing anything, that I am clearly doing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> If someone were to be running a bot I feel like that would violate some rules of this forum and blizzards rules for Diablo.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to have Bro Chris play then
> 
> I was just curious if it was Buddy Bob or Brother Chris playing, or someone else I haven't met yet.
Click to expand...

I have a son named Chris.......but brother chris isn't related to me, he is more of a robotic friend of mine, from the internez.

BTW about 19 hours before I pull the T6 hardcore down....then its on to bigger and better saders.....


----------



## lemans81

About 13 hours from this post my hardcore robofriend is going offline, in case you want an easy 1-70.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Considering the fact that NFS releases in March, DOOM in May and Mafia 3 possibly later on, I doubt I will be playing Diablo anytime soon if at all.


NFS


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> NFS


Make sure to check out the official thread, its linked in my signature.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> About 13 hours from this post my hardcore robofriend is going offline, in case you want an easy 1-70.


Service utilized, and no BBB complaints filed last I checked.







Seriously, you have provided better weekend notifications than the "enterprise-level" infrastructure team I work with. plus when I sent a ticket to your after hours "tech support" with a sev1 issue (aka, texted you at about midnight to let you know your service was offline globally), it was handled quickly, gracefully, and with good communication!









Ya'll would be horrified to know how awesome some of these major corporations (fortune 100) are run on the inside, if you haven't had direct experience. I hope Blizzard is run better internally, but I'm sure we've all questioned what goes on in there at one point or another.


----------



## The LAN Man

Hey crazy maybe you can answer this but is level 100 the max level gem you can use for caldessans despair? I haven't seen anyone with higher than a level 100


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Service utilized, and no BBB complaints filed last I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you have provided better weekend notifications than the "enterprise-level" infrastructure team I work with. plus when I sent a ticket to your after hours "tech support" with a sev1 issue (aka, texted you at about midnight to let you know your service was offline globally), it was handled quickly, gracefully, and with good communication!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll would be horrified to know how awesome some of these major corporations (fortune 100) are run on the inside, if you haven't had direct experience. I hope Blizzard is run better internally, but I'm sure we've all questioned what goes on in there at one point or another.


Lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Hey crazy maybe you can answer this but is level 100 the max level gem you can use for caldessans despair? I haven't seen anyone with higher than a level 100


I haven't seen anything higher even from the nonseason guys, so I would assume so.


----------



## slickwilly

Lemans, tell your friend thanks for me, he helped me get my barb to 70 from 42 and my Sader to 70.


----------



## lemans81

My Cyborg friend says your welcome lol.

So want to learn what fear is....be way ahead on a GR50 HC in a rift with those spikey fat guys and golgors......and your ping jumps to 400. Speaking of which I was talking to Yahu/Twinkle about how I wanted to go higher on the leaderboard HC and said I was going to be farming for a few days, OR I would just go back to softcore and do that Sader I was thinking about, he was like fastest way to get back to softcore is to take your under geared HC WD straight into the highest GR possible.....turns out he was right. I am certain it won't stand long but solo in the clan I now have the highest GR at 53, just sneaking past Kuufa's 51. Might be something to this HC, as long as you detach yourself and care nothing for the game at all....its great.


----------



## yahu

^see, I are smart!







Congrats! KuuFa doesn't play as much anymore (but I did see him online this weekend). I know he has had to restart a few times, unfortunately. I imagine he kept decent gear in stash (and people thought they were a packrat in softcore...)

when I was utilizing your service this weekend, I noticed the amulet you had where it revives you on death, but is destroyed. I hadn't seen that before and assume that is HC specific (seeing that it would be pointless in SC)? I think I saw a post from you where you said your shoulders are like that too?


----------



## slickwilly

I have only seen the resurrection perk on an Ammy in HC, at least for last 4 seasons it was that way.

In HC you find yourself hording even low level rare items if they are good and give XP bonus.


----------



## yahu

^I figure that would be the case, cause ya never know when you're f'd. I haven't played HC since before S1, so that is crazy they have that specific gear. It'd be nice if it also warped you back to town when those items are destroyed. You better get out of Dodge in a hurry if nothing special is done.


----------



## inedenimadam

My HC barb this season has a 10%/100% yellow ammy


----------



## yahu

^awesome! I got a yellow one (SC) in season 1 that was 10%/100%/rolled socket that I literally finally deleted pre-S5 as it was so useless holding onto it. It was such a perfect roll that I kept hanging on to it.


----------



## Sainesk

This is my best one on normal season:



Only thing that annoys me is now i need a cold/physical one to match for Marauders/other and that's just for DH. Wish elemental damage was like Kanai where you just choose the element type for each item slot (and reword to +x% elemental damage), would save storage space and allow changing builds more easily.


----------



## yahu

by yellow I mean rare and not ancient. lol

I do have really nice HF. the best "element" drop amulet I've gotten was before ancients, it is Haunt of Vaxo and is 10%/100%/socket rolled and fire 15% or 17%? I think my NS DH has it on, back when fire M6 was good last.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> \
> 
> Only thing that annoys me is now i need a cold/physical one to match for Marauders/other and that's just for DH. Wish elemental damage was like Kanai where you just choose the element type for each item slot (and reword to +x% elemental damage), would save storage space and allow changing builds more easily.


The problem with that route is at some point you're just choosing your item rolls







. Since you can play builds using main stat amulets, I think it's fine that the elemental rolls are harder to get. That makes the most valuable amulet one that elemental is what you have rolled on it, so you can roll it to another as needed.


----------



## The LAN Man

So I guess max level isn't 100. I wonder if it maxes out when gems max out so....theoretically level 168 so 840 more mainstat per item


----------



## yahu

^I thought I asked you not to share my gear??? My 0% luck roles are as good as lemans 100% rolls are bad.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Gonna set the bar higher for top sader spot in the clan today


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I figure that would be the case, cause ya never know when you're f'd. I haven't played HC since before S1, so that is crazy they have that specific gear. It'd be nice if it also warped you back to town when those items are destroyed. You better get out of Dodge in a hurry if nothing special is done.


Figure I would say something about them...first of all I have found 5, and they have never rolled with even 3 useful stats, so forget crit/crit/ele/soc, best one of mine has ias/crit chan/soc/main stat. Another helpful thing to know, is that they will fire your passive before they blow up. Beyond that today I asked brother chris to run 57's on hardcore(ballsy huh), and in a really fun champion pack(I think it was ground ice+shielding+jailer), they managed to pop spirit vessel and break the ammy, good news is that both worked and that the ammy returns you to full like and resource(which is also critical to WD LoN toughness), want to know that downside......when it destroys itself it will take whatever legendary gem in it as well(its not like I had to work hard for that level 52 Bane of the Trapped).

So not that it's much but managed to pass a 57 on HC with over 5 minutes to spare, plan right now is to get a little better gear(hellfire), and see if I can hit the top 1000 which a 62 will get.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Gonna set the bar higher for top sader spot in the clan today


should be easy as 'sader is pretty low in clan, as is wizard, considering how high those characters run solo (I would assume if Flawlez was interested in solo he could probably ding pretty high on wizard?). I could probably build a 'sader with my WD gear that would run pretty high.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Figure I would say something about them...first of all I have found 5, and they have never rolled with even 3 useful stats, so forget crit/crit/ele/soc, best one of mine has ias/crit chan/soc/main stat. Another helpful thing to know, is that they will fire your passive before they blow up. Beyond that today I asked brother chris to run 57's on hardcore(ballsy huh), and in a really fun champion pack(I think it was ground ice+shielding+jailer), they managed to pop spirit vessel and break the ammy, good news is that both worked and that the ammy returns you to full like and resource(which is also critical to WD LoN toughness), want to know that downside......when it destroys itself it will take whatever legendary gem in it as well(its not like I had to work hard for that level 52 Bane of the Trapped).
> 
> So not that it's much but managed to pass a 57 on HC with over 5 minutes to spare, plan right now is to get a little better gear(hellfire), and see if I can hit the top 1000 which a 62 will get.


very interesting about that gear as I'd never even heard of it (not that I would). truth be told - I told you to run a 60, so get on it!


----------



## Penryn

I'm preparing to put sader on the map. Don't worry.


----------



## yahu

^about time, big Pen!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^about time, big Pen!


Yea I've just been grinding. When I come out of hiding I want it to be big


----------



## JTHMfreak

Cleared a 67 on sader today, no deaths, and seventeen seconds to spare. Woohoo! I now gold the top spot in the clan, shouldn't be too hard to dethrone me though, lol


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Cleared a 67 on sader today, no deaths, and seventeen seconds to spare. Woohoo! I now gold the top spot in the clan, shouldn't be too hard to dethrone me though, lol


You even HC bro?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You even HC bro?


If there were enough people to play with I might, definitely not a demon hunter though


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Cleared a 67 on sader today, no deaths, and seventeen seconds to spare. Woohoo! I now gold the top spot in the clan, shouldn't be too hard to dethrone me though, lol


I'm coming for you.


----------



## yahu

^ruh-roh!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










how could I not???


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ruh-roh!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how could I not???


One of my favorite episodes hahaha. I finally got my over clocks on my upgrades done so I'll be mashing some grifts this weekend.


----------



## yahu

^haha, the best! if all goes well I should be online this weekend...crap, I just remembered my bro will be up again from CA...we'll see how that plays out.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^haha, the best! if all goes well I should be online this weekend...crap, I just remembered my bro will be up again from CA...we'll see how that plays out.


Well make some time so we can do some runs together


----------



## yahu

sounds good man, I'll try!









Is the missus getting back in evar? Or does she just prefer to be on "that side of the keyboard" (the underside, hyuk, hyuk!)









WD is pretty strong - I think I could clear an 80 if I was into GR fishing.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sounds good man, I'll try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the missus getting back in evar? Or does she just prefer to be on "that side of the keyboard" (the underside, hyuk, hyuk!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD is pretty strong - I think I could clear an 80 if I was into GR fishing.


Well long story short she and I are no longer together .

My new girlfriend however is a gamer and I am trying to get her into Diablo haha. She is the type that prefers PvP games though. I might just buy her the game, install it and say "oh look at that, lets play "


----------



## yahu

whoops!, but congrats! It had been so long since I heard about her that I almost wondered if that could be the case when I was asking. I've pulled this at work before: "hey, how's your dad...oooh...oh, I'm so sorry..." /facepalm.

careful posting pix though. With lemans lurking on here, expect that there will be a print-out, and he'll be looking longingly into your eyes tonight!


----------



## lemans81

@Penryn just ask her to play with your D....

Lurking....always......


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> whoops!, but congrats! It had been so long since I heard about her that I almost wondered if that could be the case when I was asking. I've pulled this at work before: "hey, how's your dad...oooh...oh, I'm so sorry..." /facepalm.
> 
> careful posting pix though. With lemans lurking on here, expect that there will be a print-out, and he'll be looking longingly into your eyes tonight!


Haha no worries. Yea, I'd like to see lemans mantle with everyones pictures just framed with little mementos draped around them.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> @Penryn just ask her to play with your D....
> 
> Lurking....always......
> 
> Haha oh believe me she does


----------



## lemans81

Not the mantle.....the secret sub sub sub basement....maybe. Yahu offered some glitter straight from the source but I felt that was a job for an OCN mod....


----------



## yahu

lol - twinkle, twinkle!


----------



## Sainesk

I have a model level (so I'm told) cousin in her 20s that is a gamer and a computer nerd, life's cruel jokes... she likes to party too so at least I have an amazing wingwoman







not to mention when she's with my other tech friends and drops a valid sentence about linux or such the faces are priceless...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I have a model level (so I'm told) cousin in her 20s that is a gamer and a computer nerd, life's cruel jokes... she likes to party too so at least I have an amazing wingwoman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention when she's with my other tech friends and drops a valid sentence about linux or such the faces are priceless...


Riight


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I'm coming for you.



Come at me bro!


----------



## yahu

@Sainesk secure that sheeit Hudson! You keep them shenanigans in AR-Kansas!









But for real's, I really think we should be the judge of whether or not she's model quality. You can't just go throwin' statements around as such without something to back it up. At least send her on a road trip to lemans to see what he thinks. "Hey lemans-y, he likes it!"


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Sainesk secure that sheeit Hudson! You keep them shenanigans in AR-Kansas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for real's, I really think we should be the judge of whether or not she's model quality. You can't just go throwin' statements around as such without something to back it up. At least send her on a road trip to lemans to see what he thinks. "Hey lemans-y, he likes it!"


Yea pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## lemans81

Easy come, easy go and my character went, its a really fitting end to this really terrible week I have been having.


----------



## Crazy9000

RIP







.

Did you at least get to do it yourself, instead of finding brother Chris decided to stand in the middle of an arcane pack and dance around?


----------



## lemans81

Was doing 55's and perindi got me...brother Chris couldn't get it together. 237 hours....created the toon in Sept 2014, sounds like season 1 or 2.

Started rolling my sader that I leveled but needs so much gear and half geared he sucks, not enough dps so I spend most of my time waiting on cooldowns. Not in the least bit satisfying. Pretty sure this season is done for me, just don't have time and ended up 97% brother Chris.


----------



## Sainesk

Did Chris have Esoteric in his ammy? wonder if it was another gem if that would have saved him since you lose the legendary gem when the amulet is consumed (or were you using 3 defensive gems?)


----------



## lemans81

Bane of the trapped was in ammy.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> So..... Where are all the EU gamers i can put on my friends list ?
> 
> ATM i only got 3 on me friends list and 1 of them is me mom lol


Hello!









I haven't played for over half a year and I guess a lot has changed since then, but I'm really interested in getting back into it!

I'm waiting on getting approval for the clan join request, but it's on the US servers, I mainly played on the EU, logically. So depending on how many guys are on there I may be switching from time to time









The name is the same on Battlenet


----------



## yahu

^have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread? I think you just need to PM Sainesk or lemans. I saw your request come through in-game, but hadn't gotten a chance to get on here to ensure you weren't just some random.







I'll approve the request, but please send the PM if you can.

Sorry lemans...he would have been like a tree falling in a forest...except I saw the notification go out and sent you that msg.







How'd you find out what did him in? TeamViewer?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread? I think you just need to PM Sainesk or lemans. I saw your request come through in-game, but hadn't gotten a chance to get on here to ensure you weren't just some random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll approve the request, but please send the PM if you can.
> 
> Sorry lemans...he would have been like a tree falling in a forest...except I saw the notification go out and sent you that msg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you find out what did him in? TeamViewer?


Well its listed in his profile under dead characters.....but yeah team viewer, saw perendi standing there using my corpse as a puppet and laughing.....oddly small bit of revenge on that as he came up on my Saders T10 rift that I was testing the sader out on....and it was mildy satisfying to stand there and let bombardment+thorns kill perendi, without me doing a thing.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread? I think you just need to PM Sainesk or lemans. I saw your request come through in-game, but hadn't gotten a chance to get on here to ensure you weren't just some random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll approve the request, but please send the PM if you can.
> 
> Sorry lemans...he would have been like a tree falling in a forest...except I saw the notification go out and sent you that msg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you find out what did him in? TeamViewer?


I wrote Sainesk and he told me to simply request to join, so I did go the official way first









He even helped me out because I couldn't find the Clan at first, stupid me


----------



## Rayce185

Here's my 8 month old char (Season 3) for reference... I guess he will be useless now. Plus EU server:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Rayce185-2932/hero/58465966


----------



## JTHMfreak

For augments on the sader thorns build, should I use ruby or amethyst?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> For augments on the sader thorns build, should I use ruby or amethyst?


Copy the guys on leaderboard







.


----------



## yahu

^top of the pops shows a lot of diamonds and some with a combination of diamonds/rubies.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I made up a Wiz the other day and ran the story mode through just using left and right clicks, I put on a basic Hell fire ring and used my paragon points. Only hit a spell when I got goblins, never died and finished at level 59 with only 3 or 4 legendary items. about 4 hours and I messed around a lot, I think the speedster is pretty possible solo especially if you have buku P points and some speed buffs it's the cut scenes and crap that really slow you down.


----------



## yahu

^you started at character lvl1 and ran Act I - Act V? Was this on normal mode? Any particular reason why (other than to go through the story top to bottom)?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you started at character lvl1 and ran Act I - Act V? Was this on normal mode? Any particular reason why (other than to go through the story top to bottom)?


I think there is an achievement for running the entire campaign in a set amount of time.


----------



## yahu

yeah, but not starting out at character lvl 1, at least not that I'm aware of. I think it is just running story mode from beginning to end in an hour, on highest difficulty.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I made up a Wiz the other day and ran the story mode through just using left and right clicks, I put on a basic Hell fire ring and used my paragon points. Only hit a spell when I got goblins, never died and finished at level 59 with only 3 or 4 legendary items. about 4 hours and I messed around a lot, I think the speedster is pretty possible solo especially if you have buku P points and some speed buffs it's the cut scenes and crap that really slow you down.


You just gave me flashbacks of vanilla days when you had to finish the story mode 4 times (Normal, Nightmare, Hell and Inferno) in order to get to level 60 (Max).


----------



## yahu

^Whut? I am pretty sure I was at lvl60 part way through Nightmare.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^Whut? I am pretty sure I was at lvl60 part way through Nightmare.


Yeah, I bought launch day and don't remember that either.


----------



## Kreuzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^Whut? I am pretty sure I was at lvl60 part way through Nightmare.


I found this in google, hitting level 60 in nightmare would have taken days instead of hours.

Normal - Beginning to High 20's Early 30's
Nightmare - High 20's Early 30's to High 40's Early 50's
Hell - Early 50's to 60
Inferno - 60


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you started at character lvl1 and ran Act I - Act V? Was this on normal mode? Any particular reason why (other than to go through the story top to bottom)?


Yea from level 1 , Just for sheets and giggles, hard mode, just using the mouse left and right clicks & no spells one basic HF ring 235 Paragon., there is a speedster conquest do it in an hour or less in any mode Rhyker and a team done it the other day in 59 minutes in normal mode they didn't use their paragon points though (well Rhyk did he had 270 or so the others were newbs., like I said I messed around a lot and still did it under 4 hours it should be easy with two, one teleporting back and forth clicking through the dialog and cutscenes the other just bang'in it through. I killed the butcher with one hit at a level 12 or so. It was kinda fun since I haven't run the campaign since ROS came out.


----------



## yahu

^I imagine chicken doc, 'sader, wiz, and DH could run it for sure, along with monk. I think barb has some 200% move speed build too, but not sure how viable. If the achievement can be run in normal mode that seems easy for sure. It mentions something about "highest difficulty" or something like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreuzer*
> 
> I found this in google, hitting level 60 in nightmare would have taken days instead of hours.
> 
> Normal - Beginning to High 20's Early 30's
> Nightmare - High 20's Early 30's to High 40's Early 50's
> Hell - Early 50's to 60
> Inferno - 60
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well I know I could ding 12 - 15 by the skeleton king. You could do that with the beta even. Maybe it wasn't as efficient, but I know I hit 60 sooner than Inferno.

tangent - someone was telling me about a new cow level today? I assumed he is referring to one of the two, but he said it is on a couple sites, so I'll have to go looking around.

*edit - I guess this is what my buddy was referencing: http://kotaku.com/diablo-iii-players-discover-new-secret-cow-level-1762347713


----------



## PaPaBlista

COW LEVEL during March only...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> COW LEVEL during March only...


That's an awesome tribute to their deceased employee


----------



## PaPaBlista

Beef alicous
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot002.jpg.html
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot001.jpg.html


----------



## Rayce185

Nice tribute! I'm sorry to hear one of their own passed away









Hmmm I might just jump in for an hour or two now Anybody in? Still need decent equipment though


----------



## yahu

^been lookin' for you. Are you mostly a "weekend warrior?" If so, maybe we'll hook it up again this weekend.









I play sporadically during the week. good gad, I stayed up all night last night and I'm hatin' life atm! Was falling asleep at my desk (in an open environment) while attending a meeting earlier.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^been lookin' for you. Are you mostly a "weekend warrior?" If so, maybe we'll hook it up again this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play sporadically during the week. good gad, I stayed up all night last night and I'm hatin' life atm! Was falling asleep at my desk (in an open environment) while attending a meeting earlier.


My schedule got changed back to a 630am start so I am passing out in the same way XD


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^been lookin' for you. Are you mostly a "weekend warrior?" If so, maybe we'll hook it up again this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play sporadically during the week. good gad, I stayed up all night last night and I'm hatin' life atm! Was falling asleep at my desk (in an open environment) while attending a meeting earlier.


I mainly do 1-2 hour runs when I find time, also during the week. But longer on the weekends if the GF permits it


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> My schedule got changed back to a 630am start so I am passing out in the same way XD


I'm such a dumbass. I'm a night owl by default (most of us are). Mostly cause there are so little distractions at night so I can do what I want. I will get to a certain point and say "f it, I'm staying up all night" (sometimes outloud). That window gets smaller while my kids are in school as my son starts Jazz Band at 630A, so I am usually up at 515A - 530A.

BTW - you best get to it as I've officially fired up a Sader.







My gear is mostly INT based (







) but I know I can already run into the 60's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I mainly do 1-2 hour runs when I find time, also during the week. But longer on the weekends if the GF permits it


Sounds like she needs a full day or multi-day at the spa!







I haven't seen @SeD669 as much either, and just when he hopped on this past weekend I was going offline.







ah well, we'll pull it together soon enough!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm such a dumbass. I'm a night owl by default (most of us are). Mostly cause there are so little distractions at night so I can do what I want. I will get to a certain point and say "f it, I'm staying up all night" (sometimes outloud). That window gets smaller while my kids are in school as my son starts Jazz Band at 630A, so I am usually up at 515A - 530A.
> 
> BTW - you best get to it as I've officially fired up a Sader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gear is mostly INT based (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I know I can already run into the 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she needs a full day or multi-day at the spa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen @SeD669 as much either, and just when he hopped on this past weekend I was going offline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah well, we'll pull it together soon enough!


I'm on it  I know what I can hit presently and I want my rise to be a shock to all involved.


----------



## SeD669

Man I was shattered to just miss you as that was my last chance for a while. I am dreaming of the days when I could do several hours uninterrupted lol. My leg is back to normal so Im back on the overtime







but Im sure there will be some game time coming up eventually.
Maybe I should crush my other leg.....


----------



## yahu

^lol - no!







It was fun while it lasted, but maybe on the weekends. You'll just have to get me your "good hours" and I'll work on being online then.

@Penryn the current record is a 93, so I'm prepped to be blowed away!







last I saw I had 5 hours logged on mine, most of which I think was transferring gear/falling asleep!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun while it lasted, but maybe on the weekends. You'll just have to get me your "good hours" and I'll work on being online then.
> 
> @Penryn the current record is a 93, so I'm prepped to be blowed away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last I saw I had 5 hours logged on mine, most of which I think was transferring gear/falling asleep!


I'll probably put in a few hours tonight. I am working on something unique but I am missing a few key pieces of gear to make it work. Once I have it all, I will be ready. Maybe we can have a sader loot share group sometime soon lol.


----------



## yahu

works for me. I need gear with STR instead of INT!







as long as work isn't kickin' my butt. I'm assuming there will be a pending crash on my part at sometime later, and D3 does a good job of putting me to sleep, unfortunately.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well, It looks like I officially wore out a DeathAdder Mouse... In two seasons plus my FPS games, Any recommendations for a new / better one......







I guess I'll go work on my Harley now it's getting warmer outside....


----------



## Rayce185

Hey guys I'll be heading into the game in a few, anybody up for some rifts?


----------



## PaPaBlista

I may be unavailable soon......

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/100_6355.jpg.html


----------



## yahu

^Nice papa! As for mice, I've mostly used a Logitech G600 and Razer Naga Ultimate, as those both seem to fit my "bear paws" well enough. I like the ergo of the Logitech better, but their software sucks compared to Razer's, which "just works."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Hey guys I'll be heading into the game in a few, anybody up for some rifts?


dang...stuck @ work for most of the day today, and didn't bring my laptop.


----------



## DoomDash

Did they ever make Ubers a challenge again?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did they ever make Ubers a challenge again?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Did they ever make Ubers a challenge again?


They are in torment... they probably have less HP then white mobs in the higher GR's.


----------



## yahu

but at least they offset the lack of difficulty by making retrieving machines and organ materials better than ever!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well, It looks like I officially wore out a DeathAdder Mouse... In two seasons plus my FPS games, Any recommendations for a new / better one......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll go work on my Harley now it's getting warmer outside....


Another deathadder. always gotta keep an extra deathadder on hand.

On a good note, changed the outfit a bit and managed to pass.


----------



## yahu

^ga-diddly-damn! If you were the other INT class you'd be in the top 5? Certainly top 10, and I think with less paragon than some of them. clearly it was the outfit.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Another deathadder. always gotta keep an extra deathadder on hand.
> 
> On a good note, changed the outfit a bit and managed to pass.


should try with red, even faster I hear.

My votes for logitech though for the ergonomics/quality and customer support. Just don't get the entry office use level stuff, I swear one of my m100 mice developed self awareness and the cursor had a mind of its own (sub $15 keyboard/mouse combo so wasn't even worth my time opening a ticket).


----------



## PaPaBlista

I like the teal it shows off your muff puff......







actually it looks as though you have a little bitty pecker in there.....


----------



## PaPaBlista

I done a little change yesterday also, unlike you I don't look so slutty....
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Screenshot011.jpg.html


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> My votes for logitech


I have been using the same Logitech G100s for years now...it is a rather simple mouse, and far from their top tier stuff...but dang, I just cant kill it. Wore the "G" completely off the palm of it. Its a $15 mouse...

So my vote is for Logitech too.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been using the same Logitech G100s for years now...it is a rather simple mouse, and far from their top tier stuff...but dang, I just cant kill it. Wore the "G" completely off the palm of it. Its a $15 mouse...
> 
> So my vote is for Logitech too.


I'm on my 3rd Razer Naga. Naga > Naga Epic > Naga 2014 and I am about to grab the Epic Chroma


----------



## Crazy9000

I had some Razer mouse, think it was a deathadder... lasted 24 hours before my cats chewed through the cable. They absolutely love braided cords.

I use Steelseries Sensei, since it has the plain rubber cable that my cats don't chew. Works pretty good... I hear Razer's macro software is tons better though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Another deathadder. always gotta keep an extra deathadder on hand.
> 
> On a good note, changed the outfit a bit and managed to pass.


Nice! Are you playing DPS in groups now?


----------



## yahu

I'm a card carrying member of AA. That's Accessories Anonymous to those not in the know. I have no less than 4 Nagas - the green, the red hex (not a fan of this one), molten (coolest looking),and the Epic (favorite so far due to the size). I had some blue-ish one but I might have given/sold that one. I have several Logitechs (G600, G700/s, G602), a mionix floatin' around somewhere, I just picked up a R.A.T. to check it out, and I want to buy an Ouroboros...but mostly so I can fly it around the room whilst making spaceship noises... I'm not sure I get the whole chroma thing, but I'm sure I'll end up with one at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> should try with red, even faster I hear.
> 
> My votes for logitech though for the ergonomics/quality and customer support. Just don't get the entry office use level stuff, I swear one of my m100 mice developed self awareness and the cursor had a mind of its own (sub $15 keyboard/mouse combo so wasn't even worth my time opening a ticket).


Nice @ GoFastahRed!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been using the same Logitech G100s for years now...it is a rather simple mouse, and far from their top tier stuff...but dang, I just cant kill it. Wore the "G" completely off the palm of it. Its a $15 mouse...
> 
> So my vote is for Logitech too.


Dude...you might be rubbin' the wrong thing...

I really wish Logitech would get a clue with their software. that crap just decides to not work at times, or switches profiles based on what it thinks you might be doing. when it does work, it works well though.

I will say though, Razer support can suck major balls.

speaking of sucking major balls - this site is giving me major issues today. This is seriously the 4th time trying to post this reply. I'm not sure if it is the content ads or what.









*edit - @Crazy9000 work still kickin' your butt, or too little too late for this go-around? I haven't seen you online in weeks.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I had some Razer mouse, think it was a deathadder... lasted 24 hours before my cats chewed through the cable. They absolutely love braided cords.
> 
> I use Steelseries Sensei, since it has the plain rubber cable that my cats don't chew. Works pretty good... I hear Razer's macro software is tons better though.
> Nice! Are you playing DPS in groups now?


I'm on my 3rd deathadder and got a chroma in the box to replace the deathadder black that i'm using when it dies. As for dps in groups, none of that. I can count on one hand how many times i've done it. I've been slacking lately, not in the mood to grind paragons.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> *edit - @Crazy9000 work still kickin' your butt, or too little too late for this go-around? I haven't seen you online in weeks.


Yep, think it's the longest I've been off D3 since RoS was launched







.

We're getting two new machines at work ($120k each), that are supposed to come sometime in May. They are going to have a 4th axis, which means the table can rotate and let you machine the side of the part, instead of just coming in from the top. This means we're going to completely re engineer all of our fixtures, and some of our tools, as well as have programs ready to actually run once the machines get here. We hired a guy to run the machines, but there's still a ton to do before the new machines come, even if I'm not running the current ones at all.


----------



## DoomDash

That's too bad about the Ubers, they used to be fun and challenging.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That's too bad about the Ubers, they used to be fun and challenging.


The whole system got a rework. Now instead of parts, the wardens drop machines. And Ubers drop multiple parts. Farming hellfires is allot less work, and now every hellfire comes with a socket by default. Any DPS worth anything can carry a full party through the ubers in a few seconds.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The whole system got a rework. Now instead of parts, the wardens drop machines. And Ubers drop multiple parts. Farming hellfires is allot less work, and now every hellfire comes with a socket by default. Any DPS worth anything can carry a full party through the ubers in a few seconds.


Ubers are a joke at this point


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I like the teal it shows off your muff puff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually it looks as though you have a little bitty pecker in there.....


Lmao


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> That's too bad about the Ubers, they used to be fun and challenging.


honestly, I'm good with the current effort required. even with the default socket roll, it is still a pita to get a HF to roll just right, especially when you roll say LoN that requires the HF to be ancient, and even better if you can roll cc/chd and either element or Area Damage, etc.

gd this friggin' site. Anyone else get random lock-ups, slow text updates, etc.? lost all my comments here once in this reply already.


----------



## RW2112

Another vote for Logitech... I use a MX-518 and like others have said, I just can't kill the beast and it fits well in my hand. Can game of hours without problems using it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got the house to just the kid and I tonight, hoping to see some of you on


----------



## JTHMfreak

Pit viper and I are playing with some pubs, one of the four is completely not geared though, arrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh


----------



## Rayce185

I had to play in pubs alone yesterday since everyone was set to busy or declined invitations


----------



## yahu

^I saw you come and go, but only after I already missed you. I don't think I saw you mention anything or got a request for join. I might have been set to busy as I was multi-boxing with my kid. If you do see me on, certainly reach out or even PM me in-game (sometimes it helps to hear the "ding").


----------



## The LAN Man

It's a big day gentlemen I've officially started to clear out of the army. ?


----------



## yahu

^congrats man! ideas on what's next?

@Penryn hey man, don't know if you pinged me last night but I was back-n-forth all night as my typical Sunday-night ritual. start getting ready for upcoming work week/school week for kids (make them lunches, homework in order, etc.), plus Sunday night TV - walking dead, John Oliver, etc. I got logged out for no activity and saw you were on at some point and I missed ya.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^congrats man! ideas on what's next?
> 
> @Penryn hey man, don't know if you pinged me last night but I was back-n-forth all night as my typical Sunday-night ritual. start getting ready for upcoming work week/school week for kids (make them lunches, homework in order, etc.), plus Sunday night TV - walking dead, John Oliver, etc. I got logged out for no activity and saw you were on at some point and I missed ya.


It's cool. I was carrying my friend through some 45 grifts to get him some gear for his barb and enough paragon to get into T10. I'll be on tonight as well  Gotta finish gearing for that top sader spot


----------



## yahu

^sounds good - hopefully work goes well and I can join ya later. I did start grinding directly for 'sader, so I tossed a shot across JT's bow for the time being.







I then decided I'd partake in a little wall-walking (aka, pass-out zombie rift...) and think I saw JT online before realizing it was time to quit for the night, so he probably smacked me back by now.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^sounds good - hopefully work goes well and I can join ya later. I did start grinding directly for 'sader, so I tossed a shot across JT's bow for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then decided I'd partake in a little wall-walking (aka, pass-out zombie rift...) and think I saw JT online before realizing it was time to quit for the night, so he probably smacked me back by now.


Yea I am thinking about rolling a wizard too to keep me from getting bored lol. I for some reason have gotten a decent amount of int drops rolling on my crusader XD


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^congrats man! ideas on what's next?


Going back to college man gotta use that GI bill I earned


----------



## yahu

^good on ya. I know you're role has you in like comms/tech a bit, so I'm assuming you'll continue that route. Are you going to do any reserve stuff too for additionals, or you think you're good for now? Software Engineers run the world, or go technical PM. enterprise management space is good in that everyone needs it (tho some don't like to pay for it outright yet, but they will).

@BigPen - wiz would be good - I think Flawlez is the best wiz in the group but he doesn't run with us lowly folk.







(I keed, us lowly folk are usually not on his runnin' schedule).


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah I'm going to continue on with IT work I've done a lot of random stuff in the army with it but nothing very specialized. I've built servers, managed active directory, worked enterprise servers, was the only support for over 600 users for 2 years. Now it's just time to specialize.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Congrats on getting out of the army.
And, to twinkle, nice try


----------



## JTHMfreak

Cleared my first ever solo 70!


----------



## FlawleZ

Congrats man! I want to try and clear a 70 on Tal Rasha Wiz just to do it lol but I haven't been real concerned with solo progression because IMO what makes this game great is the multiplayer and good group comp. I'd like to get a 4 man team going to push just for clan. I can run Wiz zdps WD or zdps monk.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats man! I want to try and clear a 70 on Tal Rasha Wiz just to do it lol but I haven't been real concerned with solo progression because IMO what makes this game great is the multiplayer and good group comp. I'd like to get a 4 man team going to push just for clan. I can run Wiz zdps WD or zdps monk.


its doable, but not ideal.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> its doable, but not ideal.


I'm almost where I can do speed 90s on ET Wiz. For now just averaging 12-13 min clears. Im trying to find a good soj or mats to re roll one.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats man! I want to try and clear a 70 on Tal Rasha Wiz just to do it lol but I haven't been real concerned with solo progression because IMO what makes this game great is the multiplayer and good group comp. I'd like to get a 4 man team going to push just for clan. I can run Wiz zdps WD or zdps monk.


I prefer four player as well, but the sader has been a lot of fun for solo play, I'm never on when everyone else is







.
Any good classes I could roll up for a good for man before season end?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Congrats on getting out of the army.
> And, to twinkle, nice try


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> 
> Cleared my first ever solo 70!


Grats man! WD is fairly easy to build for group play as I've seen people at the top not even rocking ancient gear. It's just a matter of getting some HT pieces, and some other items, and the gems of course (but I assume everyone is leveling gems this patch). I have a well built zdoc, but haven't run him in one GR so far. I rarely run with randoms, unless invited by someone I know. my hours are so funky that I end up playing solo most of the time. I would think barb would be next, followed by monk.

BTW - back-atcha!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats man! I want to try and clear a 70 on Tal Rasha Wiz just to do it lol but I haven't been real concerned with solo progression because IMO what makes this game great is the multiplayer and good group comp. I'd like to get a 4 man team going to push just for clan. I can run Wiz zdps WD or zdps monk.


I've been waiting to see what you would run solo. For being the two strongest classes, 'sader and wizard are relatively low for the clan. If we tossed together a 4p group, I'd be in for the fun. I think RW, Flawlez and I seem to be online relatively late. If we scheduled a time I should be able to make it. Weekends are when I definitely play most and the weeks are more sporadic for me.

I've been wondering how Blizzard plans to deal with this progression creep, more after this patch/season than ever. Solos running 94+ and 4P running 109+. I mean I suppose they could "reset" so to speak, as long as people are still getting drops and XP I suppose that is what will matter to most. People that have been around will always have the "well this GR 33 is much tougher than the old GR95" if they were to do a reset, but some would not allow their epeen to take that hit.







That or blizz could just let it keep going higher I suppose. I did see something about them nerfing barb in group play. I think they mentioned something about them not planning for the belt buff for the group to be so relied upon, and they wanted to change that to allow for more group diversity.

I like that they are trying, but it doesn't really seem like they'll ever get it right. Not unless they basically make skills for one class similar, but a little different, than skills of another. The community will likely always bubble up what works best regardless of how much blizzard wants it otherwise.


----------



## FlawleZ

Yeah I haven't had much interest in pushing solo on my ET Wiz because it works so much better in group comp. I might try if I get bored or can't find a group to run with sometime.


----------



## JTHMfreak

What type of wd would be best for group play? Starting the gear grind tomorrow


----------



## Demented

I'm back...So...I only played a little today after months of no internet access for my rig. Seems my Barb is still viable, if not better.

Not sure when my next day off is, but I'll be on then probably...they still do teamspeak?


----------



## Sainesk

2.4.1 looks interesting... group GRifts meta is going to significantly change and Taeguk rework probably will put solo DH even further behind the rest of the classes (gj that one guy that put the rest of NA seasonal DHs to shame getting 3 levels above the typical DH solo GR max level and whoa check out that build).


Spoiler: 2.4.1 patch notes



GENERAL

Several changes have been made to improve server performance
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that prevented Massacre bonus experience from being calculated correctly

CLASSES

Barbarian
Active Skills
Hammer of the Ancients
Skill Rune - Birthright
Now heals for 3% of your maximum Life on Critical Hits
No longer has a chance to drop a Health Globe
Ignore Pain
Skill Rune - Mob Rule
Damage reduction granted to allies has been reduced from 50% to 25%
Passive Skills
Tough as Nails
Thorns damage bonus increased from 50% to 100%

Demon Hunter
Active Skills
Companion
Skill Rune - Boar Companion
The Life per second and resistance bonuses are also granted to your allies
Skill Rune - Wolf Companion
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of bonus damage
Passive Skills
Steady Aim
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of bonus damage

Witch Doctor
Active Skills
Grasp of the Dead
Skill Rune - Death is Life
Chance to summon a Zombie Dog increased to 70%
No longer has a chance to drop a Health Globe

Wizard
The Firebird's Finery (2) Set Bonus will now activate before Unstable Anomaly
Active Skills
Archon
Damage bonus increased from 20% to 300%
Armor and resistance bonuses increased from 20% to 150%
Damage bonus for each enemy killed is now multiplicative
Skill Rune - Improved Archon
Damage bonus increased from 22% to 50%
Note: This bonus is now multiplicative
Skill Rune - Teleport
Cooldown reduced from 3 to 2 seconds

ITEMS

Legendary potions can now be salvaged and will yield a Forgotten Soul
Legendary Gems
Bane of the Powerful
Rank 25 now also reduces damage taken from Elites by 15%
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of bonus damage
Enforcer
Pet damage reduction increased from 25% to 90%
The damage bonus granted to pets is now multiplicative with other sources of bonus damage
Gem of Efficacious Toxin
Poisoned enemies now also deal 10% reduced damage
Gogok of Swiftness
Has been redesigned
Now applies swiftness with every attack
Now also grants 0.50% chance to dodge per stack
Dodge chance increases by 0.01% per rank
Mirinae, Teardrop of the Starweaver
Smite damage increased from 2000% to 3000% weapon damage
Additional damage per rank increased from 40% to 60% weapon damage
Duration between bonus Smite casts at rank 25 reduced from 5 to 3 seconds
Smite now also heals you for 3% of your maximum Life each time it hits an enemy
Moratorium
Chance to clear staggered damage increased from 10% to 20% per kill
Pain Enhancer
Bleed increased from 1200% to 2500% weapon damage
Additional damage per rank increased from 30% to 50% weapon damage
Simplicity's Strength
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of primary skill bonus damage
Heal amount increased from 2% to 4% of maximum Life
Taeguk
Has been redesigned
Now only gains stacks when you spend resource on a channeled skill
Now stacks up to 10 times
Stacks now expire after 1.5 seconds
Grants 2.0% damage per stack
Damage increases by 0.04% per rank
Grants 2% Armor per stack at rank 25
Note: There is currently an issue causing this gem to only grant 1% Armor per stack
Wreath of Lightning
Lightning damage increased from 600% to 1250% weapon damage
Additional damage per rank increased from 10% to 25% weapon damage
Zei's Stone of Vengeance
Damage bonus per rank increased from 0.05% to 0.08% for every 10 yards between you and the enemy
Depth Diggers
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of primary skill bonus damage
Oculus Ring
Will now also be activated by your kills if equipped on your follower
Sanguinary Vambraces
Now benefit from all sources of bonus damage
Solanium
Can now only drop a Health Globe once every 8 seconds
Several existing Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
Frostburn
Now has Cold skills deal +15-20% increased damage and have a 50% chance to Freeze enemies as a Legendary Power
Magefist
Now has Fire skills deal +15-20% increased damage as a Legendary Power
Class-Specific Items
Barbarian
Immortal King's Call
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 250% to 400%
The Legacy of Raekor
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus per stack increased from 300% to 750%
Might of the Earth
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 800% to 1200%
Skull Grasp
Has been redesigned
Your Whirlwind deals 250-300% additional damage
Note: This bonus is multiplicative with other sources of Whirlwind damage
Wrath of the Wastes
(4) Set Bonus
Damage reduction gained during Whirlwind increased from 40% to 50%
Your applied Rends deal triple damage
Crusader
Flail of the Ascended
New Legendary Two-Handed Flail
Your Shield Glare deals damage equal to up to your last 5 Shield Bash casts
Johanna's Argument
Now also increases the damage of Blessed Hammer by 100%
Thorns of the Invoker
(2) Set Bonus
Damage per stack increased from 25% to 35%
(6) Set Bonus
Bonus Thorns damage dealt increased from 600% to 800%
Roland's Legacy
(4) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 600% to 750%
(6) Set Bonus
Duration increased from 5 to 8 seconds
Demon Hunter
Embodiment of the Marauder
(4) Set Bonus
Sentry damage bonus increased from 300% to 400%
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus for each active Sentry increased from 600% to 800%
Lord Greenstone's Fan
Damage bonus increased from 80-100% to 160-200% per stack
Meticulous Bolts
No longer drops
Replaced with:
Elemental Quiver
New Legendary Quiver
Ball Lightning travels at 30% speed
Frost Arrow damage and chill duration increased by 200-250%
Immolation Arrow damage over time increased by 200-250%
Nether Tentacles damage and healing increased by 200-250%
Natalya's Vengeance
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 400% to 500%
The Shadow's Mantle
(2) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 600% to 1200%
Unhallowed Essence
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus per point of Discipline increased from 20% to 40%
Wojahnni Assaulter
Rapid Fire damage bonus increased from 30-40% to 60-75% per stack
Channeling time required to gain a stack decreased from 1 second to 0.5 seconds
Now gains the first stack immediately
Monk
The Flow of Eternity
Now also increases your Seven-Sided Strike damage by 100%
Monkey King's Garb
(4) Set Bonus
Decoy damage increased from 500% to 1000% weapon damage per stack
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 1500% to 3000%
Raiment of a Thousand Storms
(6) Set Bonus
Dashing Strike now also increases your Spirit Generators by 300% for 6 seconds
Shenlong's Spirit
(2) Set Bonus
Damage bonus after reaching maximum Spirit increased from 100% to 150%
Uliana's Stratagem
(4) Set Bonus
Your Seven-Sided Strike deals double its total damage with each hit
(6) Set Bonus
Now also increases your Exploding Palm damage by 250%
Witch Doctor
Bakuli Jungle Wraps
New Legendary Belt
Firebats deals 150-200% increased damage to enemies affected by Locust Swarm or Piranhas
Helltooth Harness
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 900% to 1400%
Raiment of the Jade Harvester
(2) Set Bonus
Instant Haunt damage dealt increased from 60 to 120 seconds worth
(6) Set Bonus
Instant damage dealt when consuming DoTs increased from 150 to 300 seconds worth
Spirit of Arachyr
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 1200% to 1500%
Zunimassa's Haunt
(4) Set Bonus
Damage reduction per Fetish increased from 2% to 3%
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 800% to 1500%
Wizard
Delsere's Magnum Opus
(4) Set Bonus
Has been redesigned
You take 50% reduced damage while you have a Slow Time active
Your allies gain half this benefit
Halo of Karini
New Legendary Ring
You take 45-60% less damage for 2 seconds after your Storm Armor electrocutes an enemy more than 30 yards away
Firebird's Finery
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus for each enemy burning increased from 25% to 40%
Damage bonus when an Elite is burning increased from 600% to 2000%
Nilfur's Boast
Meteor damage bonus increased from 100% to 200%
Damage when hitting 3 or fewer enemies increased from 150-200% to 275-350%
Tal Rasha's Elements
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 500% to 750% per stack
The Twisted Sword
Can now only benefit from a maximum of 5 Energy Twisters
Vyr's Amazing Arcana
(4) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 1% to 1.5% per stack
Several existing class-specific Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
Monk
Crystal Fist
Legendary power added
Dashing Strike reduces your damage taken by 40-50% for 6 seconds
Level requirement has been reduced
Flesh Rake
Legendary power added
Dashing Strike increases the damage of Dashing Strike by 75-100% for 1 second, stacking up to 5 times
Level requirement has been reduced
Witch Doctor
Swamp Land Waders
Legendary power added
Sacrifice deals 350-400% additional damage to targets affected by Locust Swarm or Grasp of the Dead
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that caused the Firebird's Finery (6) Set Bonus to grant its Elite bonus damage when a Rare monsters minions were ignited

ADVENTURE MODE

Bounties
In the event that both Act III and Act IV bounties are complete, the bonus act will now always be turned in first
A Plague of Burrowers
Significantly reduced Burrowers' health
Nephalem Rifts
Greater Rifts
The amount of incoming damage in Greater Rift 70 and above has been reduced
The amount of Experience granted in Greater Rift 70 and above has been reduced
The cost required to empower, and gold awarded by a Greater Rift above rank 70 has been reduced, but the ratio of gold earned to empower cost remains the same
Set Dungeons
Barbarian
Immortal King's Call
Objective 2 now requires you to kill 150 enemies while Wrath of the Berserker is active
The Legacy of Raekor
Enemies hit by a Furious Charge that didn't hit 15 enemies are no longer prevented from counting toward the objective on future casts
Might of the Earth
Elites now appear in fixed locations
Wrath of the Wastes
Enemies hit by a Rend that didn't hit 10 enemies are no longer prevented from counting toward the objective on future casts
Crusader
Armor of Akkhan
The total number of monsters has been increased
Enemies hit by a Condemn that didn't hit 10 enemies are no longer prevented from counting toward the objective on future casts
Demon Hunter
Embodiment of the Marauder
Objective 1 now requires you to kill 140 enemies with 3 or more Sentries active
The total number of monsters has been increased
Rockworms now appear in fixed locations
Rockworms will now take longer to spring from the ground after appearing
The Shadow's Mantle
You no longer break the consecutive hit chain if you hit a target that has already been added to the chain
Unhallowed Essence
Enemies hit by a Multishot that didn't hit 20 enemies are no longer prevented from counting toward the objective on future casts
Witch Doctor
Raiment of the Jade Harvester
Deceivers will no longer use their Invisibility
Enemies hit by a Soul Harvest that didn't harvest 15 souls are no longer prevented from counting toward the objective on future casts
Wizard
Delsere's Magnum Opus
Enemies hit by a Slow Time that didn't initially hit 30 enemies are no longer prevented from counting toward the objective on future casts
Firebird's Finery
Objective 2 now requires you to Ignite or kill 20 enemies
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that could, under certain conditions, prevent players from being able to finish a Set Dungeon

CRAFTING

Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue that prevented the quantity of items to be crafted from being properly updated when a new value was entered
Fixed an issue that prevented the list of affixes available when an item was being enchanted from being updated dynamically

MONSTERS

Pet attacks will now also break Primordial Scavengers' armor in the same way player attacks do
The amount of gold dropped by Gilded Barons has been reduced
The Merciless Witch
Removed her shields in both the Realm of Discord and Realm of Fright
Significantly increased her health in the Realm of Discord

USER INTERFACE

Holding shift while comparing an item will now also remove the benefit of Caldesann's Despair from the comparison
When viewing a player's profile in game, it will now indicate whether or not you are looking at the current profile
The Inventory button no longer flashes for level 70 characters when a new item is picked up
Your highest damage numbers will now also be displayed in orange when shortened combat numbers are disabled
A shadow has been added to stack and charge counts on the hotbar, and buff icons
Bug fixes
Fixed an issue that prevented profiles from being properly updated when inspecting a player in-game after they have enchanted an item or socketed a gem





Spoiler: DH rank 1 NA seasonal GRift 88 absolute boss


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks like a lot of multipliers are getting put in to their own category. Like usual, everyone is going to be doing a lot more damage.

How all damage multipliers in D3 work is they are added with any other multipliers in the same category, then multiplied with your total damage. This leads to the very misleading generalization of "additive" and "multiplicative" damage, which isn't actually true. ALL damage is "additive" with like damage, and "multiplicative" with the total afterwards. What's important is how many other different damage multipliers it's being added with.

For example, Enforcer gem was in the same class as elemental damage. This means if you had 50% enforcer, 20% elemental damage, 10 weapon damage, and no other stats, you damage would be 10 * (1.5 + 1.2). Now that enforcer is in it's own damage class, you will get 10 * 1.5 * 1.2. This not only make enforcer a lot more powerful, but it also makes anything else that was added with the elemental damage more powerful as well, since it's not "diluted" by being added to the enforcer.

Anything in the patch notes being listed as "multiplicative" now will be in it's own category, making itself and any damage in it's previous category stronger.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm just happy merciless witch no longer has that stupid shield


----------



## yahu

@Cray - I heard zuni was going to be getting back in...good lord that sounds tasty...Of course, I don't get too excited as I'm sure there will be balance nerfs and what not between here and there.

@JTHMfreak something like this: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/69876-2-4-gr100-wd-support-group check out the leaderboards cause it can be a bit different (I see other support classes with strongarm while WD has nemesis bracers, as an example, there is a variant that uses locust swarm for more dmg, you should have enough cdr + obsidian to require smk, so people put the frog there instead and use last breath as the weapon, etc.).


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Cray - I heard zuni was going to be getting back in...good lord that sounds tasty...Of course, I don't get too excited as I'm sure there will be balance nerfs and what not between here and there.
> 
> @JTHMfreak something like this: http://www.diablofans.com/builds/69876-2-4-gr100-wd-support-group check out the leaderboards cause it can be a bit different (I see other support classes with strongarm while WD has nemesis bracers, as an example, there is a variant that uses locust swarm for more dmg, you should have enough cdr + obsidian to require smk, so people put the frog there instead and use last breath as the weapon, etc.).


That's actually the build I was looking at


----------



## Kreuzer

Anyone playing PTR?

Patch 2.4.1 PTR Patch Notes

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20057106/patch-241-ptr-patch-notes-3-8-2016#general


----------



## Spawne32

any upgrades in the patch for sunwukos monk? lol


----------



## Kreuzer

I'm so going for this build in PTR.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> any upgrades in the patch for sunwukos monk? lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm adding you to the clan in-game (saw your request). If you haven't already done so, please follow the original post instructions and PM your details to Sainesk and/or lemans. welcome to the group!

*edit - it shows that you are in another clan, so you have to leave that clan first if you want to join.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm adding you to the clan in-game (saw your request). If you haven't already done so, please follow the original post instructions and PM your details to Sainesk and/or lemans. welcome to the group!
> 
> *edit - it shows that you are in another clan, so you have to leave that clan first if you want to join.


thanks, left the old clan


----------



## yahu

^in-game invite sent to join the crew! one thing to note - being that we're halfway through season or so (and PTR just opened), the clan activity is not as strong as it usually is. There are usually people on throughout the day but nothing I'd set my watch to.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^in-game invite sent to join the crew! one thing to note - being that we're halfway through season or so (and PTR just opened), the clan activity is not as strong as it usually is. There are usually people on throughout the day but nothing I'd set my watch to.


thats not a problem lol im at work during the day 9 times out of 10


----------



## yahu

^I have tended to play a bunch during the work day, but with a lot of random pausing. I'm in a new open environment so haven't been able to get away with that as much. 1st world problems.


----------



## Sainesk

Is it true there are new wings in the PTR (from ubers) or is that specific regions only/completely made up?

edit: confirmed, not just from ubers. Sooooo many cosmetics in the PTR, and some of these look very close to collector's edition and such items...

Here's a video with a few of them:


----------



## RW2112

Went and checked out the PTR, already got the Magda wings without too much effort. They aren't an auto-drop, took me about 10 tries before they showed up.


----------



## Spawne32

hoping the monk gets some cool upgrades and cosmetics


----------



## yahu

I like the Space Marine helm/shoulders (tho a bit bulky on DH). It is cool when they have crossover items like that.

Ooh nice, a new goblin that apparently drops pets:


----------



## lemans81

I am not farming for anything....on the ptr.


----------



## The LAN Man

Crazy'S been off Diablo for 20 days....is he alive? Is he okay? I feel like this in unprecedented


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Crazy'S been off Diablo for 20 days....is he alive? Is he okay? I feel like this in unprecedented


He is at rehab....you just can't be the master of D and not need some help occasionally.....don't worry once that new season is a callin' he will come running.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Crazy'S been off Diablo for 20 days....is he alive? Is he okay? I feel like this in unprecedented


Been busy with work. I used to play and work when I was working more, at the cost of sleep.. but I've been doing more advanced machine programming and I think I need the sleep to manage it







.

Here a snippet from a program I wrote to measure the tools...
Quote:


> N2 (TOOL 2 MEASURE)
> #180 = 2
> T2 M6
> IF [[#62502-#63002] LT 1000] GOTO [1000 + #180]
> #182=#2002
> G157 B1 T2 Y3.75
> #179 = ABS [#182 - #2002]
> IF [#179 GT 0.25] THEN #3000 = #180
> 
> N3 (TOOL 3 MEASURE)
> #180 = 3
> T3 M6
> IF [[#62503-#63003] LT 1000] GOTO [1000 + #180]
> #183=#2003
> G157 B1 T3 Y3.75
> #179 = ABS [#183 - #2003]
> IF [#179 GT 0.25] THEN #3000 = #180


It's like computer programming where if you mess up the computer crashes... except in this case, the machine literally crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> He is at rehab....you just can't be the master of D and not need some help occasionally.....don't worry once that new season is a callin' he will come running.


I'm hoping I'll be able to be on more next season. Maybe I can find a balance and get on regularly, just for less time. It's hard to stop once you get going though







.


----------



## Sainesk

moar wings than super bowl, another one:


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> He is at rehab....you just can't be the master of D and not need some help occasionally.....don't worry once that new season is a callin' he will come running.


R.I.P Amy


----------



## JTHMfreak

I want the first wings that he showed


----------



## ronnin426850

Heya, quick question, which is this place?


----------



## yahu

^Minas Tirith? har har I suppose it could be a representation of Leoric's castle since you start up top and then make your way down? There is also that water area by the spider lair thingy (I think?). Is this fan art or upcoming design?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Heya, quick question, which is this place?


It's "ureh" which didn't actually make it in to the game.

http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Ureh


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's "ureh" which didn't actually make it in to the game.
> 
> http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/Ureh


Ah, pity, I remember this scene impressed me the most in the announcement trailer...


----------



## Rayce185

Look what i found in the attic...



Box no 42339 of 70000


----------



## S3B4N

Hope that remake of D2 is what they are hiring people currently. However no recent games of blizzard will be ever that good as D2 and D1 was.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Hope that remake of D2 is what they are hiring people currently. However no recent games of blizzard will be ever that good as D2 and D1 was.


I just googled it after you wrote this, I had no idea! I really hope you simply do a graphics update and port it to BattleNet 2.0 and don't change anything on the mechanics. This would really be epic and thousands of D3 players would switch back to D2.


----------



## Crazy9000

They released a patch for D2 the other day. It's looking like the job listing was to actually update D2 via patches, and not a HD remake.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They released a patch for D2 the other day. It's looking like the job listing was to actually update D2 via patches, and not a HD remake.


Time will tell


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Time will tell


It's confirmed by Blizzard:
Quote:


> [UPDATE] Blizzard has provided the following statement to GameSpot on the matter.
> 
> "We need engineers to help maintain our legacy games. We have a history of maintaining our games for many years. Our earlier games are still played and enjoyed today, so we want to continue to maintain them for those communities."


http://www.gamespot.com/articles/blizzard-looking-to-revive-these-classic-games-upd/1100-6431991/

They say maintain, which means patch current games. If there was a HD remake in works, it has nothing to do with that job listing, which is what all the speculation was based on.


----------



## ronnin426850

I don't need HD remake, I just need to be able to set the resolution higher, if a patch brings that, I'm happy


----------



## yahu

do you guys think you'd be happy for more than maybe a couple play throughs if they only updated the graphics? return on investment for a 16-ish year old game doesn't give me high confidence they'll be doing much. Updating the graphics engine, even if only increasing the resolution boundary, is quite a bit of work for what has to be a skeleton crew at best. Now if they put resources behind whatever is next (D2 update, D3 xpac, D4, etc.), that would be interesting.


----------



## inedenimadam

Is the new patch (i.e. PTR) all about the wings and pets?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is the new patch (i.e. PTR) all about the wings and pets?


mostly and transmogs, ridiculous amount of work put in by the art team. I think there's 6 new wings around 20 pets and a bunch of transmogs on top.

Builds and multiplayer going to change quite a bit and some QoL changes ->

-Archon Wiz getting a huge buff

-current team composition meta being destroyed (Solanium can now only drop a Health Globe once every 8 seconds, Wiz Twisted Sword can now only benefit from a maximum of 5 Energy Twisters)

-legendary gem reworks (Taeguk reworked for channeling skills - going to hurt DH a lot if Shadow/Marauder combo build does not make it to live), leg potions can be salvaged, uber maghda/witch no longer has shielding, GR 70+ monsters deal less damage/less xp


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, is the original (no exp.) D3 getting any goodies out of these patches, or is it exp only content?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is the new patch (i.e. PTR) all about the wings and pets?
> 
> 
> 
> mostly and transmogs
Click to expand...

I guess I am done then. I will check back in a few seasons to see if anything other then cosmetics and minor tweaks have occurred.


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure how much added work the art team is putting in. I think most of the stuff I've seen wings-wise was already in the Asian-tal F2P version. I'd assume the same for some of the pets too, but haven't looked.

I'm not sure why you're banking so much on PTR Eden. check in when season starts, get your extra stash tab, exit stage left if you're not into it. to each his own, but I think you're calling it quits a touch early.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> do you guys think you'd be happy for more than maybe a couple play throughs if they only updated the graphics? return on investment for a 16-ish year old game doesn't give me high confidence they'll be doing much. Updating the graphics engine, even if only increasing the resolution boundary, is quite a bit of work for what has to be a skeleton crew at best. Now if they put resources behind whatever is next (D2 update, D3 xpac, D4, etc.), that would be interesting.


If they increase the res, it will just be increasing the sight range, and making everything smaller. There are existing mods to do that, so shouldn't be too hard for people with the source code: 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, is the original (no exp.) D3 getting any goodies out of these patches, or is it exp only content?


Vanilla D3 probably gets something... any item or class changes that apply in vanilla should go through. The only reason to play vanilla is to decide if you're going to buy RoS or not though.


----------



## yahu

^that looks like sheeit (very "patchy" like I'm looking at a map overlay). Blizzard isn't going to enable that unless it looks the same as it does pre-update. Granted, that could just be a bad scene used in the example as I don't know the game that well.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Vanilla D3 probably gets something... any item or class changes that apply in vanilla should go through. The only reason to play vanilla is to decide if you're going to buy RoS or not though.


RoS is too expensive for me right now, so I'm just playing vanilla for the vanilla


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> RoS is too expensive for me right now, so I'm just playing vanilla for the vanilla


You can get ROS as cheap as $15 USD on e-bay now

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIABLO-3-REAPER-OF-SOULS-EXPANSION-SET-COMPUTER-GAME-NEW-IN-BOX-/331802253687?hash=item4d40f49977:gGwAAOSwAuNW2kFf


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> You can get ROS as cheap as $15 USD on e-bay now
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIABLO-3-REAPER-OF-SOULS-EXPANSION-SET-COMPUTER-GAME-NEW-IN-BOX-/331802253687?hash=item4d40f49977:gGwAAOSwAuNW2kFf


Still too expensive







I have to buy two copies, 30 USD+ is more than I'm willing to spend right now. Maybe some time this year


----------



## yahu

while on one hand I have to say one shouldn't deprive themselves of the RoS upgrade, on the other hand, I have to assume you are extremely casual to be okay with playing vanilla. How many hours a week do you play, as an example? For instance, if you are playing 5 hours a week, FFS break down and pay $3/hour for one of those gd weeks and update. If you are closer to 5 hours a month - probably not a big deal.

Vanilla literally has no endgame. Once you've beaten the story, you might as well make like Eden and free-up some space.


----------



## Six-Strings

Does the Vanilla D3 even have Adventure Mode?

I had to play through the story again when I got the game on PS4 and found it almost unbearable.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> while on one hand I have to say one shouldn't deprive themselves of the RoS upgrade, on the other hand, I have to assume you are extremely casual to be okay with playing vanilla. How many hours a week do you play, as an example? For instance, if you are playing 5 hours a week, FFS break down and pay $3/hour for one of those gd weeks and update. If you are closer to 5 hours a month - probably not a big deal.
> 
> Vanilla literally has no endgame. Once you've beaten the story, you might as well make like Eden and free-up some space.


what if you're closer to 5 hours a night during the week? we shall not discuss weekends


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> make like Eden and free-up some space.


I reserve the right to redownload, but minor meta changes, nerfs/buffs, and cosmetics are not enough to pull me in again.


----------



## ronnin426850

Yes, extremely casual I am, 5hr / month on average is about right







But story mode is getting really annoying....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, extremely casual I am, 5hr / month on average is about right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But story mode is getting really annoying....


IMO they should make the base game FTP and double the price of ROS. In D3, the lore seems almost an after thought and the focus shifted to ladders and grouping. It didnt feel this way at launch, but you can pretty much solo a toon to max level and finish the story line in an afternoon with just the base game. In adventure mode, you can have a toon to max level in 15 minutes or less. There is even an accomplishment for finishing the whole story mode in under an hour. Diablo lore has died.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that looks like sheeit (very "patchy" like I'm looking at a map overlay). Blizzard isn't going to enable that unless it looks the same as it does pre-update. Granted, that could just be a bad scene used in the example as I don't know the game that well.


D2 doesn't look very good by today's standards, I played it not too long ago with the mod, still pretty pixely.


----------



## ronnin426850

I just installed D3 again to try and farm a bit, I see the UI was updated, it's awesome!







I love the changed, even if they are console-driven







What about that new cursor though, is there a way to replace or edit it in any way?


----------



## yahu

*edit - ^^^the cursor is new? I guess I didn't notice that, but I think I've been mostly playing on a machine with yolomouse? While the starting UI is a bit different I guess (at least the season start?) and the stupid pop-ups occur to tell you w.t.f. everything is, the console UI is very different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Does the Vanilla D3 even have Adventure Mode?
> 
> I had to play through the story again when I got the game on PS4 and found it almost unbearable.


I would assume not, but really don't know. I know you wouldn't be able to run GR since you will never be lvl70 on vanilla. Ronnin should be able to confirm if adventure mode is even available.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> what if you're closer to 5 hours a night during the week? we shall not discuss weekends


haha, tell me aboot it. I personally didn't play at all this past weekend. Hopefully I'm not starting to wind down.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I reserve the right to redownload, but minor meta changes, nerfs/buffs, and cosmetics are not enough to pull me in again.


I forgot to mention, and I don't think it was mentioned, the meta changes might be good for you. They are basically making it (at least their hope) so that 4p won't auto-assume 2 players using solanium for globe generation. This should allow for more groups to have DH involved. That said, I'm sure a new meta will bubble, but seeing that there is that zdps DH build on the leaderboard, maybe that will become more of a thing? who knows. Also, with Taeguk changes the stacks will do more dmg/toughness I think, to offset the "through the moon" stacks being removed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, extremely casual I am, 5hr / month on average is about right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But story mode is getting really annoying....


so from the sound of it, you don't have adventure mode? with this casual level of play it sounds like it may not make the most sense, but there is so much more to do in RoS (which you've heard the horse being beaten to death about).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> D2 doesn't look very good by today's standards, I played it not too long ago with the mod, still pretty pixely.


For a 16-ish year old game, I didn't expect face melting.







What Crazy showed looked like a map overlay with missing chunks, so I wasn't sure if that was a product of the expanded vision, or just a bad location to show.


----------



## JTHMfreak

@yahu
Yes, the map is missing chunks that have not been discovered yet.
From what I remember, the map in d2 sucked, either you had it plastered across the entire screen, or it was too small to really be very useable.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> What Crazy showed looked like a map overlay with missing chunks, so I wasn't sure if that was a product of the expanded vision, or just a bad location to show.


There is no missing chunks, that's what the game looks like. The only thing that'd odd with the higher resolution is the potion bar doesn't have anything to do with the extra space, so they just have a pattern go between the potions and skills at the end. The Diablo 2 engine can't scale the textures so when you increase resolution, they take up the same number of pixels as before... so you just increase view distance, since you're adding more pixels. This is how the res change from D2 classic to D2 LOD works as well (640x480 -> 800x600), since it's an engine limitation.

The map is fully explored. Are you guys thinking the grass is unexplored, or have your monitors set really dark?


----------



## yahu

I can see some of the grass. The upper left section "path" (NW area "path") just looks like a mostly black trench no matter how bright I make my monitor. so I guess it is just the environment that screenshot was taken in.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There is no missing chunks, that's what the game looks like. The only thing that'd odd with the higher resolution is the potion bar doesn't have anything to do with the extra space, so they just have a pattern go between the potions and skills at the end. The Diablo 2 engine can't scale the textures so when you increase resolution, they take up the same number of pixels as before... so you just increase view distance, since you're adding more pixels. This is how the res change from D2 classic to D2 LOD works as well (640x480 -> 800x600), since it's an engine limitation.
> 
> The map is fully explored. Are you guys thinking the grass is unexplored, or have your monitors set really dark?


I'm on my phone, so that's prolly why it looked how it did to me


----------



## Crazy9000

Brightness boost version:



Diablo 2 was a lot darker then Diablo 3. Light radius, and the lights in the levels (like those torches) actually made a big difference in what you could see.

Also normally you couldn't see out so far, so your character's light radius covered more of the screen.


----------



## ronnin426850

Yeah, I used sweetfx to make d3 sharper and darker, it was too bright, blurry and colorful for me. Just a slight adjustment and now is perfect


----------



## Six-Strings

What's the ideal setup for a UE DH on HC?


----------



## Sainesk

Ideally on console and offline but if you want to gamble your time on Blizzard's servers you'll want super defensive. I'd rock Visage helm, Elusive ring. Maybe even Unity and Endless over Focus and Restraint or Unity and RRoG so you can fit in skele Pauldrons for another cheat death on top of Awareness. That Amulet which lets you cheat death if going with unity, rrog and elusive rings. That's 3 revives hopefully enough to beat the 10 seconds it takes on server disconnect when in combat.

Templar of course with the usual slow/freeze build, Taeguk is amazing until next patch along with Trapped and Zei's.


----------



## Mikecdm

Finally passed something with a respectable time.


----------



## Penryn

Im gearing my companions this week for my crusader run. Be ready.


----------



## yahu

^get on it, maing!







I haven't been playing much but I hope that changes the next day or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Ideally on console and offline but if you want to gamble your time on Blizzard's servers you'll want super defensive. I'd rock Visage helm, Elusive ring. Maybe even Unity and Endless over Focus and Restraint or Unity and RRoG so you can fit in skele Pauldrons for another cheat death on top of Awareness. That Amulet which lets you cheat death if going with unity, rrog and elusive rings. That's 3 revives hopefully enough to beat the 10 seconds it takes on server disconnect when in combat.
> 
> Templar of course with the usual slow/freeze build, Taeguk is amazing until next patch along with Trapped and Zei's.


I personally wouldn't rely on skele Pauldrons in HC. Since it is not 100% (unless they changed it?) it seems risky.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Finally passed something with a respectable time.


Very nice! Coming up on 2k paragon too.


----------



## FlawleZ

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Ideally on console and offline but if you want to gamble your time on Blizzard's servers you'll want super defensive. I'd rock Visage helm, Elusive ring. Maybe even Unity and Endless over Focus and Restraint or Unity and RRoG so you can fit in skele Pauldrons for another cheat death on top of Awareness. That Amulet which lets you cheat death if going with unity, rrog and elusive rings. That's 3 revives hopefully enough to beat the 10 seconds it takes on server disconnect when in combat.
> 
> Templar of course with the usual slow/freeze build, Taeguk is amazing until next patch along with Trapped and Zei's.


I do play on console, so that's good. Mortar Shells one hit me, alongside most boss attacks, but I have the second life passive. The 90 seconds debuff are always really intense, for I don't want to slow down (that's kind of cowardly, no?), but that's what I play HC for. My main problem is damage at this point. I'm at Paragon 240, 5 UE+Cindercoat, obviously RoRG, Traveller's Pledge Set and Multishot Bow / Quiver.

T8 is really fast, T9 is tedious, T10 is basically impossible.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> while on one hand I have to say one shouldn't deprive themselves of the RoS upgrade, on the other hand, I have to assume you are extremely casual to be okay with playing vanilla. How many hours a week do you play, as an example? For instance, if you are playing 5 hours a week, FFS break down and pay $3/hour for one of those gd weeks and update. If you are closer to 5 hours a month - probably not a big deal.
> 
> Vanilla literally has no endgame. Once you've beaten the story, you might as well make like Eden and free-up some space.


This. The only end game for Vanilla is key farming and uber runs which can get old obviously. I have a friend who plays casually on just Vanilla I helped to gear up who can actually carry L70 T6 games lol


----------



## DoomDash

When does next season start? I had PTR installed but I said screw it I'll learn as I go next season.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> When does next season start? I had PTR installed but I said screw it I'll learn as I go next season.


I think mid-april is when it's "supposed" to end, but you never know with Blizzard.


----------



## FlawleZ

Cleared an 89 on Wiz in 3 man. Nothing like that 89 solo but enough for mid 800s on LB. Prob try for low 90s before seasons over.


----------



## FlawleZ

I think we'll push for a low 90 something clear on 3 man but my 1110 paragon is low and prob going to prevent from much more being attainable.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Very nice! Coming up on 2k paragon too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats Mike!


Thanks, just got rank 3 NA with this. Was even faster than my 89 clear


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thanks, just got rank 3 NA with this. Was even faster than my 89 clear


Rank 3, as in out of 1,000?
Damn! That's amazing


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thanks, just got rank 3 NA with this. Was even faster than my 89 clear


That's more like it! Good map?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Rank 3, as in out of 1,000?
> Damn! That's amazing


If that gives rank 3 in the US then yay we EU people do better








Rank 3 is 94 in EU, rank 1 95

Grats though, i could never do a Grift 91, my highest untill now is 67 on a barb


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's more like it! Good map?


Got a 2 tile spider cavern with moonclan/unburied and a conduit on the second tile. Second floor was spider cavern, got binder with a power pylon. I knew it had to be coming soon. I only spent 1 day trying 91's and it probably only took 20-30 keys. Saw the RG probably 5-6 times. Some with 3 min and a few with very little time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If that gives rank 3 in the US then yay we EU people do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rank 3 is 94 in EU, rank 1 95
> 
> Grats though, i could never do a Grift 91, my highest untill now is 67 on a barb


Think EU has 2 of the best wizards, both blatty and avoid are awesome. They're always showing up everyone who have way more paragon than them.


----------



## FlawleZ

And for those of us less accomplished, I Did an 87 on 2 man last night. Rank 400 something. Had some close 88s but electrify starts to hurt even the monk would occasionally die.


----------



## FlawleZ

Haven't swapped to Aquila yet. Maybe it's time to try.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If that gives rank 3 in the US then yay we EU people do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rank 3 is 94 in EU, rank 1 95
> 
> Grats though, i could never do a Grift 91, my highest untill now is 67 on a barb


exchange rate, hullo...


----------



## Novakanedj

Any chance of getting in the clan? I've not long started playing again and bought the expansion. Done an Inferno 2 greater rift last night probably could go higher again.







. 70 Demon Hunter (80 Paragon)


----------



## yahu

^if you haven't already, follow the instructions in the 1st post of this thread (PM Sainesk/lemans) and then send an in-game request to join the clan. I should be online later to approve the request.


----------



## Novakanedj

Yea I spotted that already in the first post just wondering if there was any other stipulation for joining








. I will PM them now.


----------



## The LAN Man

So I got back into wow the other day and one of the guys I started playing with sounds just like twinklenuts and it kills me


----------



## yahu

^I've been meaning to tell you, that actually is me! I use a different account for WoW so that no one realizes I actually play that game.









In reality, he and I must use the same transformers voice changer while we play blizz games.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I've been meaning to tell you, that actually is me! I use a different account for WoW so that no one realizes I actually play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, he and I must use the same transformers voice changer while we play blizz games.


Ignore my post...started to feel a disturbance in my....nevermind where but turns out he was kidding....all is well...move along nothing to see here.


----------



## Kreuzer

*
https://blizzard.wishpond.com/diablo/*

5 Grand Prize Winners will Receive:

1 Diablo Chess set
1 Diablo III Reaper of Souls Backpack
1 SteelSeries Diablo III: Reaper of Souls Headset
1 Diablo III: El'Druin, Sword of Justice prop replica

25 First Prize Winners Will Receive:

1 Diablo III Reaper of Souls Backpack
1 Diablo III: Haunted Sounds of Sanctuary CD
1 Diablo Heat-Changing Mug
1 Treasure Goblin Plush


----------



## Chargeit

Well, been playing this game on and off for around 4 years, but, finally got my guy to level 70. Feels good.


----------



## yahu

^congrats...now the game actually begins.







Which character class?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Ignore my post...started to feel a disturbance in my....nevermind where but turns out he was kidding....all is well...move along nothing to see here.


gotcha!







get some sleep, foo!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^congrats...now the game actually begins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which character class?
> gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get some sleep, foo!


Barbarian. I was right under level 60 when they increased the cap to 70. But I'm hardcore and manged to catch level 70 after about 2 years.


----------



## yahu

ah, hardcore. @lemans81 leveled me to 70 in Season 5 in a matter of a few GR (for season achievement). I don't even think he was at his computer when it occurred. Sadly, his toon died within the week...also when he wasn't at the computer and Perendi smashed his ass...


----------



## PaPaBlista

yea it's me


----------



## yahu

I've karaoke'd that song before. People don't normally know what to think with that one. and I quote - "sometimes I park in handicap SPACES, while handicapped PEOPLE make handicapped FACES, I'm an asshoooooole-eo-li-oooooole!"









he's one of my most favorite comics, and a pretty good actor too.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, what is usually considered better - higher magic find % and lower difficulty, or better stats and higher difficulty?


----------



## The LAN Man

Better stats and higher difficulty. Magic find is pretty useless now.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Better stats and higher difficulty. Magic find is pretty useless now.


Why? Don't it drop the goodies?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why? Don't it drop the goodies?


Nope, it works at 10% effectiveness at level 70. So if you manage to get 100% increased magic find, you really only have 10%.

You're better off getting damage or toughness stats that let you farm better.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nope, it works at 10% effectiveness at level 70. So if you manage to get 100% increased magic find, you really only have 10%.
> 
> You're better off getting damage or toughness stats that let you farm better.


Oh, great, thank you, you saved me a lot of time!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Why? Don't it drop the goodies?


No, I drop the goodies


----------



## ronnin426850

I finally got the expansion, by the way.
Wow.
Just Wow. Definitely best 15$ I've spent in a while









EDIT:

YAAAY!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Zoltun Kulle is alive! I always liked that magnificent femaleparentknocker, he reminds me of Rob Halford


----------



## yahu

^grats, man! RoS definitely makes the game.









apologies to anyone runnin' over this past weekend - I've been keeping real oddball hours. work + home stuff (brother moving in) + the lamest holiday IMO (I friggin' hate easter) meant sofa kingdom hours. With my bro up for good, I'm not sure how that will affect playtime.


----------



## The LAN Man

Oh man he's moving in now? I thought he was just visiting


----------



## yahu

^yep, he's been in L.A. as a teacher since 2002 (and did really well for himself), and now he's moved back. He'll eventually get his own place, but we're happy to have him for now. My wife has an office/craft room that isn't really used that he's basically moving into. He'll pay rent + cost of an office, as we have another room where the kids just toss their toys (and a foosball table) that he'll take over to run his bidness.


----------



## Crazy9000

Apparently US and EU just got a ban wave, for the bots.

(edit) Check if you're banned here. Log in to battlenet website, then click the link. Change URL to EU.battlenet if you're EU.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Apparently US and EU just got a ban wave, for the bots.


They must have wanted to cut server load, or they needed some cash.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Apparently US and EU just got a ban wave, for the bots.
> 
> (edit) Check if you're banned here. Log in to battlenet website, then click the link. Change URL to EU.battlenet if you're EU.


by going to that site, are we inviting ourselves to be banned?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> by going to that site, are we inviting ourselves to be banned?


That would be hilarious... if you have to check, you must have been doing something!







. It's on the official battlenet site though, so should be nice and safe.


----------



## Mikecdm

almost cleared a 93 last night. screwed up on binder and missed it by 18seconds. Not bad for p2240. Moved up 4 spots on the leaderboard though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> almost cleared a 93 last night. screwed up on binder and missed it by 18seconds. Not bad for p2240. Moved up 4 spots on the leaderboard though.


You always get so close...

How's the leaderboard for Wiz doing now that some people have been removed?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You always get so close...
> 
> How's the leaderboard for Wiz doing now that some people have been removed?


Top is 93, i moved up from 10th to 6th. Would have been 3-5th if i had passed the 93 last night. Would put me at r2 today had i passed. Still hundreds of paragons below the other guys. There is some guy at 92 with like 1800p though.

Tizzle got r1 world DH last night with a 92, gone now


----------



## yahu

never mind.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Top is 93, i moved up from 10th to 6th. Would have been 3-5th if i had passed the 93 last night. Would put me at r2 today had i passed. Still hundreds of paragons below the other guys. There is some guy at 92 with like 1800p though.
> 
> Tizzle got r1 world DH last night with a 92, gone now


At least he got something in time before all his stuff was gone, lol.


----------



## lemans81

Not banned!....not that I would ever cheat in such a horrible horrible way.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not banned!....not that I would ever cheat in such a horrible horrible way.


















Try harder next time


----------



## RW2112

Finally soloed a 70 with my 'sader tonight...







A LoN Bombardment 'sader is definitely a strange play-style but dang effective.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Finally soloed a 70 with my 'sader tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LoN Bombardment 'sader is definitely a strange play-style but dang effective.


"Crusader"
writing difficulty: 5
reading difficulty: 2

" 'sader"
writing difficulty: 3
reading difficulty: What?.. Oh.


----------



## yahu

'grats R-dub! You are primed to take that #1 spot!


----------



## The LAN Man

As long as they end the season soon they won't be able to climb the board again. We'll see how it goes


----------



## RW2112

I see the grammar nazi has issues with how I composed my previous posting. I trust this one meets with his approval.























I am a college educated ******* so got to expect some grammar liberties from me, lol.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I see the grammar nazi has issues with how I composed my previous posting. I trust this one meets with his approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a college educated ******* so got to expect some grammar liberties from me, lol.


Spelling. Not grammar







Your grammar is fine


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Spelling. Not grammar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is fine


His spelling is fine too







. He's going above and beyond by going 'sader instead of just sader.


----------



## yahu

I thought Demented was the approved grammar/spelling Nazi up in hurrrr?


----------



## Crazy9000

I dotn tihnk spleling is vrey improtant anyaws, pepole can stlil raed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I thought Demented was the approved grammar/spelling Nazi up in hurrrr?


I nominate Papa


----------



## yahu

^lol - I'd 2nd that!







He's certainly got moar experience than most of us, 'cept maybe R-dub.


----------



## Crazy9000

We could be looking at a full-blown axis of grammar here. That would leave 3 main spots, Grammar Nazi, Grammar Fascist, and Grammar Shōwa.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> We could be looking at a full-blown axis of grammar here. That would leave 3 main spots, Grammar Nazi, Grammar Fascist, and Grammar Shōwa.


You just might have a valid point here....


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> You just might have a valid point here....


That makes you the Grammar Jew then


----------



## yahu

Sprecht in den pausen nicht!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lol!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I nominate Papa


I believe I will accept that as a compliment, and

I dotn tihnk spleling is vrey improtant anyaws, pepole can stlil raed. <(perfect Kentucky english on a good drunk'in Saturday ) or Wednesday









His spelling is fine too. He's going above and beyond by going 'sader instead of just sader.
His spelling is also efficient , (corrected)


----------



## yahu

papa is also our multi-quote power user.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I nominate Papa
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I will accept that as a compliment, and
> 
> I dotn tihnk spleling is vrey improtant anyaws, pepole can stlil raed. <(perfect Kentucky english on a good drunk'in Saturday ) or Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His spelling is fine too. He's going above and beyond by going 'sader instead of just sader.
> His spelling is also efficient , (corrected)
Click to expand...

You should! Your genereal happy go lucky attitude can be rather refreshing, and would make for pleasant banter in regards to spelling corrections.


----------



## yahu

plus, Papa uses whut wurds and phrases that Eden understands when some of the rest of us folk don't, seeing that Eden's from Hot-lanta and all.


----------



## RW2112

Yep, us southern folks can understand Papa quite well...


----------



## inedenimadam




----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You should! Your genereal happy go lucky attitude can be rather refreshing, and would make for pleasant banter in regards to spelling corrections.


You're not really gonna make me do this are you?

genereal = general, big guy that calls you names!

"plus, Papa uses whut wurds and phrases that Eden understands when some of the rest of us folk don't, seeing that Eden's from Hot-lanta and all. "

WHUT! that's how I say it.. there is no other wurd for it !

yep I jus farted, dang I hope it was a fart, Oh it's moist down there....


----------



## lemans81

Lady's and gentlemen sharts are not a joke.

The more you know......


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lady's and gentlemen sharts are not a joke.
> 
> The more you know......


Sounds like someone trusted the wrong fart


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lady's and gentlemen sharts are not a joke.
> 
> The more you know......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sounds like someone trusted the wrong fart


Remember, you can't spell fart without art.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Sounds like someone trusted the wrong fart


:raises hand: I was sick and at work when I shouldn't have been. I thought it was a fart. sorry about that janitorial staff - hopefully I paper-toweled that som' batch up enough.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> :raises hand: I was sick and at work when I shouldn't have been. I thought it was a fart. sorry about that janitorial staff - hopefully I paper-toweled that som' batch up enough.


Did that while drinking one time, not pleasant at all


----------



## yahu

my mother-in-law is notorious for doing it, and not in an incontinent sort of way. it's pretty funny actually.


----------



## inedenimadam

My wife has a tendency to shart the bed when she is pregnant. We get rubber sheets for 9 months.


----------



## yahu

^lol - 4 (is that the current count?) x 9mo = 3 years? What % of your marriage is that?









my wife was more of a tinkler when preggers. sneezing, laughing, etc. "ooh, I might have peed a little"


----------



## lemans81

If you get my wife laughing hard enough she makes tinkle lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - 4 (is that the current count?) x 9mo = 3 years? What % of your marriage is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife was more of a tinkler when preggers. sneezing, laughing, etc. "ooh, I might have peed a little"


No, still 3. We are leaving to go to Puerto Rico for 95 days in may. With the Zika Virus on the island, all plans for baby #4 are on hold. Dont want any shrunken head kids.


----------



## yahu

^ugh, that stuff is scary and so sad.


----------



## lemans81

Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Crazy9000

Season end/start dates:

Code:



Code:


Season 5 will be ending at the following dates and times for each region:

North America: Friday, April 15 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Friday, April 15 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Friday, April 15 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 6 will be starting about two weeks afterwards at the following dates and times for each region:

North America: Friday, April 29 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Friday, April 29 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Friday, April 29 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


Blizz april fools... I know you guys were excited, but you can't actually buy the hammer jammers







.

Looks like I'm going to be getting on tonight







. Hopefully I'm not too rusty







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Season end/start dates:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Season 5 will be ending at the following dates and times for each region:
> 
> North America: Friday, April 15 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, April 15 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
> Asia: Friday, April 15 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 6 will be starting about two weeks afterwards at the following dates and times for each region:
> 
> North America: Friday, April 29 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, April 29 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
> Asia: Friday, April 29 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> 
> Blizz april fools... I know you guys were excited, but you can't actually buy the hammer jammers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be getting on tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully I'm not too rusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would actually buy several of those products


----------



## The LAN Man

Well I'll definitely be home for season 6 start, in other news as of yesterday I am officially released from the army and it feels amazing


----------



## yahu

^so happy for you! I couldn't imagine the feeling - congrats bud!

so Crazy jumped on after being offline for like 45 days...he's still 200-odd paragon higher than me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Well I'll definitely be home for season 6 start, in other news as of yesterday I am officially released from the army and it feels amazing


Congrats!

It is not a good time to be in public service. Public opinion on the services is really harsh...not as bad as in the 70s, but far from as good as in the 40s, or after 911.

I might be in for the S6 start, but it will be very short lived. I am leaving on Star Wars day for another summer in paradise. The house we are renting does have wifi, but I will only have my Windows tablet with me. It runs Diablo, but not very well, and it is only a 10" screen. I defiantly wont be competitive at all.

I also want to say I am happy that Blizzard has finally decided to take a stand against the bot. I feel like it was probably done for all the wrong reasons, but whatever...it is a start. I hope they stay on top of it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Well I'll definitely be home for season 6 start, in other news as of yesterday I am officially released from the army and it feels amazing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> It is not a good time to be in public service. Public opinion on the services is really harsh...not as bad as in the 70s, but far from as good as in the 40s, or after 911.
> 
> I might be in for the S6 start, but it will be very short lived. I am leaving on Star Wars day for another summer in paradise. The house we are renting does have wifi, but I will only have my Windows tablet with me. It runs Diablo, but not very well, and it is only a 10" screen. I defiantly wont be competitive at all.
> 
> I also want to say I am happy that Blizzard has finally decided to take a stand against the bot. I feel like it was probably done for all the wrong reasons, but whatever...it is a start. I hope they stay on top of it.


That really depends on the country, at least half the world and their armies didn't give two craps about 9/11







Also being in service in North Korea is always great, that's what North Korea says









LAN Man, where are you from?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> That really depends on the country, at least half the world and their armies didn't give two craps about 9/11


not only do I feel your point is completely wrong, I'm pretty sure you've pulled that info so far out of your ass I can't tell if I smell sheeit or chronic halitosis. It might be what you personally felt, as someone on a game forum that appears to be from Europe, but that is not quite the same as factual information.

something like 90 countries lost citizens in the 9/11 attacks. Also, regardless of what people may feel about the US personally, especially 10+ years later, the fact is that was an act that killed mostly innocent citizens, not government officials, politicians, etc. If you actually feel that most of the world didn't give two craps about mothers, fathers, brothers, and children dying, something which everyone can empathize with/relate to, along with people sacrificing themselves to save others, etc., because of your current personal opinions, then you might want to recheck your thoughts on humanity.

Also, I guarantee armies around the world cared more about this than average citizens did. Again, regardless of what people may think of the US, they don't typically see something like this occur in the US. Most soldiers feel that cowardly acts brought against innocent men, women, and children need to be repaid with interest. So to speak on behalf of most soldiers in the world is, what I believe, another skidmark of knowliadge.

That all said, I'm not a confederate-flag-wavin', trump-lovin', wall-buildin', gun-totin', 'bama-hatin', 'murican that you might read about on your facebooks. I do know that global opinion of the US is not always great, and god knows I think we should stop trying to police everyone when we have obvious internal police issues in-land, not to mention our own poverty-stricken, hunger-starved homeless, etc. While I agree with Eden that opinion of the military is nowhere like the 70's, I think there is general love for soldiers. I think the opinion of the military is more aimed at the 'big business' of it all, and not the men and women who sacrifice themselves and their families to police some foreign issue that we probably ought not to.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> That all said, I'm not a confederate-flag-wavin', trump-lovin', wall-buildin', gun-totin', 'bama-hatin', 'murican that you might read about on your facebooks.


Dont drag me into this one!

('cept the trump lovin part)

Edit:

for Ronin: The LAN Man was a member of the U.S. Army and was stationed in Korea for quite a long time. Luckily, he was in the not so crazy part, but I will let him divulge any more info it he chooses to.


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah I was in Washington, Georgia, Korea, and ended my service in Texas. Deployed once to Afghanistan and now I'm finally getting to go home to Massachusetts. It's been a lot of fun I'm just ready for new stuff


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah I was in Washington, Georgia, Korea, and ended my service in Texas. Deployed once to Afghanistan and now I'm finally getting to go home to Massachusetts. It's been a lot of fun I'm just ready for new stuff


Welcome back to MA.

I mean this sincerely on behalf of myself, my girlfriend, and my kids: Thank you for your service!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Yeah I was in Washington, Georgia, Korea, and ended my service in Texas. Deployed once to Afghanistan and now I'm finally getting to go home to Massachusetts. It's been a lot of fun I'm just ready for new stuff


Happy for you







Korea is a great place as well, my dad spent a few years there.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> not only do I feel your point is completely wrong, I'm pretty sure you've pulled that info so far out of your ass I can't tell if I smell sheeit or chronic halitosis. It might be what you personally felt, as someone on a game forum that appears to be from Europe, but that is not quite the same as factual information.
> 
> something like 90 countries lost citizens in the 9/11 attacks. Also, regardless of what people may feel about the US personally, especially 10+ years later, the fact is that was an act that killed mostly innocent citizens, not government officials, politicians, etc. If you actually feel that most of the world didn't give two craps about mothers, fathers, brothers, and children dying, something which everyone can empathize with/relate to, along with people sacrificing themselves to save others, etc., because of your current personal opinions, then you might want to recheck your thoughts on humanity.
> 
> Also, I guarantee armies around the world cared more about this than average citizens did. Again, regardless of what people may think of the US, they don't typically see something like this occur in the US. Most soldiers feel that cowardly acts brought against innocent men, women, and children need to be repaid with interest. So to speak on behalf of most soldiers in the world is, what I believe, another skidmark of knowliadge.
> 
> That all said, I'm not a confederate-flag-wavin', trump-lovin', wall-buildin', gun-totin', 'bama-hatin', 'murican that you might read about on your facebooks. I do know that global opinion of the US is not always great, and god knows I think we should stop trying to police everyone when we have obvious internal police issues in-land, not to mention our own poverty-stricken, hunger-starved homeless, etc. While I agree with Eden that opinion of the military is nowhere like the 70's, I think there is general love for soldiers. I think the opinion of the military is more aimed at the 'big business' of it all, and not the men and women who sacrifice themselves and their families to police some foreign issue that we probably ought not to.


Opinion of the military of Norway or Czechoslovakia or Namibia had nothing to do with 9/11. People in Malaysia didn't go "hell yeah, buddy, go in the army and teach those terrorist bastards a lesson", because the Malaysian army didn't care about all that. Same as Butan, Lybia, Angola, Yemen, Burma, or in other words:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> at least half the world and their armies


Which is why I said opinion depends strongly on the country.
I'm not trying to make a political point here, I'm trying to refute a ridiculous response to my note that opinion depends on the country.
Given that The LAN Man is from Massachusetts, this whole point is mute now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Well I'll definitely be home for season 6 start, in other news as of yesterday I am officially released from the army and it feels amazing


Nice! Hopefully whatever you do leaves you with some time for D3







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^so happy for you! I couldn't imagine the feeling - congrats bud!
> 
> so Crazy jumped on after being offline for like 45 days...he's still 200-odd paragon higher than me.


Yeah I logged in, saw the wasteland of people getting bored + banwave aftermath... but then I managed to get in some GR100 runs and had a lot of fun.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Don't know how much time I will have for season 6, I start training at my second job on Monday, I'll probably be working s6 at least 60 hours a week,


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Don't know how much time I will have for season 6, I start training at my second job on Monday, I'll probably be working s6 at least 60 hours a week,


Yeah when you work 40 hours a week, and game 20... then move to 60 hours work, it's like "where do those hours come from?".... Oh, son of a...

At least you'll be making some money, that's always nice to have.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah when you work 40 hours a week, and game 20... then move to 60 hours work, it's like "where do those hours come from?".... Oh, son of a...
> 
> At least you'll be making some money, that's always nice to have.


Definitely, I can fix up my car, and do pc upgrades, such as that curved ultra wide 1440p Acer predator.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice! Hopefully whatever you do leaves you with some time for D3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I'm still getting paid for the next two months so that's nice


----------



## Sainesk

permanent or just temporarily? so when will you get to use that Acer...?







168 hrs in a week - 60 hrs work - 56 hrs sleep (8 per day) = roughly 52 hrs left minus travel time/hygiene/eating/housework/other responsibilities/exercise (depending on if your work is extremely sedentary or not) etc. reminds me of this:



I hope that's not 60+ hours just to go over what you need for essentials.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> permanent or just temporarily? so when will you get to use that Acer...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 168 hrs in a week - 60 hrs work - 56 hrs sleep (8 per day) = roughly 52 hrs left minus travel time/hygiene/eating/housework/other responsibilities/exercise (depending on if your work is extremely sedentary or not) etc. reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not 60+ hours just to go over what you need for essentials.


The two jobs thing is just temporary, until I can get back into serving, or into my career. Here in so cal it's hard to survive off of less than $20/hr, with me only having one job we were barely making ends meet until tax refund time.
My second job is a restaurant that is about to open, and I applied to later for a serving position so I'll be a cook, but later on I can move into the front of the house.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Opinion of the military of Norway or Czechoslovakia or Namibia had nothing to do with 9/11. People in Malaysia didn't go "hell yeah, buddy, go in the army and teach those terrorist bastards a lesson", because the Malaysian army didn't care about all that. Same as Butan, Lybia, Angola, Yemen, Burma, or in other words:
> Which is why I said opinion depends strongly on the country.
> I'm not trying to make a political point here, I'm trying to refute a ridiculous response to my note that opinion depends on the country.
> Given that The LAN Man is from Massachusetts, this whole point is mute now.


Your original reply included:

"_Oh, no! Did I offend you? Did I say something offensive? I'd hate to have offended people's feelings! There is no bigger crime I can imagine in 21st century than offending someone on the internet._"

If you thought my reply was fueled by someone being butt-hurt, then hopefully you re-read it, and is why you chose to remove the above. As the quote goes - opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one and most of them stink. Regardless of my opinion, I was replying to yours. I was calling BS on the statements you made. Good job backing up said statements by mentioning all of 9 countries.

Again, 90 countries were directly impacted by their own citizens dying in those attacks. That is close to half of the countries on the planet. I would assume at least a handful of other countries, filled with mothers, fathers, brothers, sisters, children, were likely also impacted. The world is a small place, and regardless of whether you care for the US and our ridiculous policing actions/various other policies 10+ years after the fact, I would hope that you could have some form of empathy when life is tragically lost (and I never said you didn't).

Again, opinions are like a$$holes. You are certainly welcome to yours. However, opinions do not facts make.

P.S. - you know I loves ya, Eden!


----------



## yahu

***in-game clan related***

I apparently turned off the feature where all legendary items found by clan members are broadcast to the whole clan. Should I turn that back on?

I did this by mistake - I thought I was just trying to turn it off in the "news" section, cause I didn't like where it always showed a 'new news' indicator, when it was just lootz ya'll had found.







LMK and one of us can turn that back on.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Your original reply included:
> 
> "_Oh, no! Did I offend you? Did I say something offensive? I'd hate to have offended people's feelings! There is no bigger crime I can imagine in 21st century than offending someone on the internet._"
> 
> If you thought my reply was fueled by someone being butt-hurt, then hopefully you re-read it, and is why you chose to remove the above. As the quote goes - opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one and most of them stink. Regardless of my opinion, I was replying to yours. I was calling BS on the statements you made. Good job backing up said statements by mentioning all of 9 countries.
> 
> Again, 90 countries were directly impacted by their own citizens dying in those attacks. That is close to half of the countries on the planet. I would assume at least a handful of other countries, filled with mothers, fathers, brothers, sisters, children, were likely also impacted. The world is a small place, and regardless of whether you care for the US and our ridiculous policing actions/various other policies 10+ years after the fact, I would hope that you could have some form of empathy when life is tragically lost (and I never said you didn't).
> 
> Again, opinions are like a$$holes. You are certainly welcome to yours. However, opinions do not facts make.
> 
> P.S. - you know I loves ya, Eden!


You are changing the topic. It's not about whether what happened was bad and if it made people sad.
It's about if it raised approval for the military. For most countries it did not.

And I did my share of empathy towards the victims of this atrocious act and their families, don't get me wrong. I do not support nor dismiss the threat of terrorism. I'm just stating the fact that it did not affect the lives and opinions of people nearly as much as it did in the US. Sure, people were shocked, scared, worried, sad, affected in a lot of ways. But very few people outside the US went to the military, or started to appreciate the military more, due to the attack. Actually a lot of people were unhappy that their tax money went to fund another country's war against Bin Laden. So in a few cases approval of the military actually dropped after 9/11. For god's sake, some people wouldn't care if it happened in their own country, you think they cared when it happened in yours?

The world is a very big place. And as an American, it is easy for you to forget how big actually it is. Every movie, every headline, all the news are about the US in one way or another. But you are 2% of the world population. That's it. 98% of the world was not under attack by terrorists. Yes, people from many countries died. Those countries had a day of mourning for the victims of the attack. Only USA went to war willingly. The rest of us were dragged along due to various defense contracts or economical benefits for supporting the war.

And I edited my post because I felt I was overdoing it heavily. You did not deserve bashing at the time, so I cut out my initial emotional response. Whether that continues to be the case, depends entirely on you dropping this discussion, since you're not even arguing my points, you're arguing some fictional point that "people didn't care about 9/11", which I didn't make.
And even arguing the point I made at this time is pointless, since we know that guy is American, so whatever the opinion of the other 98% of the world was, it does not apply to him.


----------



## ronnin426850

Again, this is getting political, I do not want a political discussion, I'm just stating the flat fact that approval of the military did not raise for a lot of countries after 9/11. That is not debatable. It's not an opinion, it's not a logical argument, it's a fact, there is nothing to talk about it. Drop it. It is not important anymore. It does not apply here. Drop it. Swallow your pride, and just walk away from a pointless argument that can not be "won".


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> You are changing the topic. It's not about whether what happened was bad and if it made people sad.
> It's about if it raised approval for the military. For most countries it did not.
> 
> And I did my share of empathy towards the victims of this atrocious act and their families, don't get me wrong. I do not support nor dismiss the threat of terrorism. I'm just stating the fact that it did not affect the lives and opinions of people nearly as much as it did in the US. Sure, people were shocked, scared, worried, sad, affected in a lot of ways. But very few people outside the US went to the military, or started to appreciate the military more, due to the attack. Actually a lot of people were unhappy that their tax money went to fund another country's war against Bin Laden. So in a few cases approval of the military actually dropped after 9/11. For god's sake, some people wouldn't care if it happened in their own country, you think they cared when it happened in yours?
> 
> The world is a very big place. And as an American, it is easy for you to forget how big actually it is. Every movie, every headline, all the news are about the US in one way or another. But you are 2% of the world population. That's it. 98% of the world was not under attack by terrorists. Yes, people from many countries died. Those countries had a day of mourning for the victims of the attack. Only USA went to war willingly. The rest of us were dragged along due to various defense contracts or economical benefits for supporting the war.
> 
> And I edited my post because I felt I was overdoing it heavily. You did not deserve bashing at the time, so I cut out my initial emotional response. Whether that continues to be the case, depends entirely on you dropping this discussion, since you're not even arguing my points, you're arguing some fictional point that "people didn't care about 9/11", which I didn't make.
> And even arguing the point I made at this time is pointless, since we know that guy is American, so whatever the opinion of the other 98% of the world was, it does not apply to him.


last point I'll make, regarding changing the topic. The original post you made, which I commented on, was:

"_at least half the world and their armies didn't give two craps about 9/11_"

That's really all I was commenting about, cause really that's all you had originally mentioned. If you think I'm changing the topic, then perhaps we were never discussing the same thing.

I never turned this into a political discussion cause frankly the US political landscape is a ridiculous joke that I believe most of the world is laughing at, along with a large part of the US. The difference is that those of us in the US that are laughing are turning into more nervous laughter, along the lines of "haha...dear god, please tell me we aren't actually thinking of going this direction???"

While I realize how big the world is, having traveled a lot of it, we as citizens of the world are interconnected now more than ever, and in a lot of aspects it is becoming a much smaller place. I'm not part of the Sheeple that believe everything Fox News tries to choke us with, and I try to keep my mind open to all sides of most everything I hear. I promise I won't reply anymore (I'll try), whether that is by ignoring or blocking. I'd imagine if this goes much further we might start getting mods involved as-is as this is grossly off-topic at a minimum.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> last point I'll make, regarding changing the topic. The original post you made, which I commented on, was:
> 
> "_at least half the world and their armies didn't give two craps about 9/11_"
> 
> That's really all I was commenting about, cause really that's all you had originally mentioned. If you think I'm changing the topic, then perhaps we were never discussing the same thing.
> 
> I never turned this into a political discussion cause frankly the US political landscape is a ridiculous joke that I believe most of the world is laughing at, along with a large part of the US. The difference is that those of us in the US that are laughing are turning into more nervous laughter, along the lines of "haha...dear god, please tell me we aren't actually thinking of going this direction???"
> 
> While I realize how big the world is, having traveled a lot of it, we as citizens of the world are interconnected now more than ever, and in a lot of aspects it is becoming a much smaller place. I'm not part of the Sheeple that believe everything Fox News tries to choke us with, and I try to keep my mind open to all sides of most everything I hear. I promise I won't reply anymore (I'll try), whether that is by ignoring or blocking. I'd imagine if this goes much further we might start getting mods involved as-is as this is grossly off-topic at a minimum.


Thank you


----------



## inedenimadam

Dang it! All you have to do around here is say 9/11 and everybody has a rectum cavity opinion they want to show the world.










Well congrats to The LAN Man for 60 days paid vacation! Going to rack up the paragon in the next couple months? or do you have something more productive planned?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang it! All you have to do around here is say 9/11 and everybody has a rectum cavity opinion they want to show the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well congrats to The LAN Man for 60 days paid vacation! Going to rack up the paragon in the next couple months? or do you have something more productive planned?


Congrats indeed, I have a couple of friends in the military, I know what a big deal this is


----------



## lemans81

Lets get this conversation back on topic before a mod shows up......


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang it! All you have to do around here is say 9/11 and everybody has a rectum cavity opinion they want to show the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well congrats to The LAN Man for 60 days paid vacation! Going to rack up the paragon in the next couple months? or do you have something more productive planned?


Honestly I'm just going to relax shoot some guns. Nothing crazy planned just decompressing


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets get this conversation back on topic before a mod shows up......


On a lighter note, I decided to take a break from drinking


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets get this conversation back on topic before a mod shows up......
> 
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, I decided to take a break from drinking
Click to expand...

Me too, 8 years ago


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Me too, 8 years ago


Only been for days here, stop ready want one after work tonight though, argh.
I don't even want to think about how much money I drank away in the last eight years


----------



## lemans81

That's odd...the more I am around my wife, the more I want to start drinking.....


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> That's odd...the more I am around my wife, the more I want to start drinking.....


Hows that go, oh ya " you ain't much fun since I quit drinking"


----------



## The LAN Man

Fun update on my newfound freedom. My upper radiator hose managed to get cut 300 miles into my trip so now I'm sitting in the middle of Midland Texas until someone gets this darn part in and I can refix the truck


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets get this conversation back on topic before a mod shows up......


Sorry I am late...

So the lack of good drops... or any items I need at all for that matter... has hindered my chances at a good sader run this season. I will keep trying but it is doubtful I will make much more progress due to RNG.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Fun update on my newfound freedom. My upper radiator hose managed to get cut 300 miles into my trip so now I'm sitting in the middle of Midland Texas until someone gets this darn part in and I can refix the truck


Dang dude...that really blows.

Still coming through Atlanta on this journey?

If you are, you should let me take you HERE. It is a classic Atlanta staple for visitors, and you should experience Blondie crushing a beer can between her tits before she dies (may be any day now...shes old as DIRT!).

Edit: Link may be NSFW...dont open at the office guys!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets get this conversation back on topic before a mod shows up......
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I am late...
Click to expand...

Oh crap, raid....every yahu for themselves!!!!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang dude...that really blows.
> 
> Still coming through Atlanta on this journey?
> 
> If you are, you should let me take you HERE. It is a classic Atlanta staple for visitors, and you should experience Blondie crushing a beer can between her tits before she dies.
> 
> Edit: Link may be NSFW...dont open at the office guys!


Too late. Opened in office. *sweating*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Oh crap, raid....every yahu for themselves!!!!


Uh... boss...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Sorry I am late...
> 
> So the lack of good drops... or any items I need at all for that matter... has hindered my chances at a good sader run this season. I will keep trying but it is doubtful I will make much more progress due to RNG.


gah - sorry man. I've been so gd busy lately and my playtime so sporadic that I normally only see you after you've come and gone.







I'm gunna try and get myself on the leaderboard in the next week or so. I should probably check my WD too as he might have gotten bumped off the leaderboard. not that I'm chasing the top or anything - I think the bottom end of the 'sader leaderboard is 2-3 hundred higher paragon than I am.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Lets get this conversation back on topic before a mod shows up......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Uh... boss...


haha - this one was pretty neutral, but in the past I've sent lemans a text when I'm getting myself into trouble, just so he can pretend to be roughing us up.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> haha - this one was pretty neutral, but in the past I've sent lemans a text when I'm getting myself into trouble, just so he can pretend to be roughing us up.


I secretly edit his posts. Usually changing one letter here or there so it looks like a typo.

Also... some time ago in D3 patch notes....

"Kadala's legendary drop rate increased by 30%"

Welp... 30% of 0 is still 0 sooooo.... good job Blizzard!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang dude...that really blows.
> 
> Still coming through Atlanta on this journey?
> 
> If you are, you should let me take you HERE. It is a classic Atlanta staple for visitors, and you should experience Blondie crushing a beer can between her tits before she dies (may be any day now...shes old as DIRT!).
> 
> Edit: Link may be NSFW...dont open at the office guys!


I saw the warning and waited till I got home expecting to see female feats of strength, I got a news page..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang dude...that really blows.
> 
> Still coming through Atlanta on this journey?
> 
> If you are, you should let me take you HERE. It is a classic Atlanta staple for visitors, and you should experience Blondie crushing a beer can between her tits before she dies (may be any day now...shes old as DIRT!).
> 
> Edit: Link may be NSFW...dont open at the office guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the warning and waited till I got home expecting to see female feats of strength, I got a news page..
Click to expand...

Yeah, I suppose the website is considerably more tame than the bar now that I have looked it over a bit deeper. I didn't crawl the page first, so I figured I better put a disclaimer attached to a strip bar and hotel's website.

I really hope that The LAN Man see's my invite before he passes through. I would happily buy him a beer and a lap dance!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I suppose the website is considerably more tame than the bar now that I have looked it over a bit deeper. I didn't crawl the page first, so I figured I better put a disclaimer attached to a strip bar and hotel's website.
> 
> I really hope that The LAN Man see's my invite before he passes through. I would happily buy him a beer and a lap dance!


I'm not one for strip clubs, never really seen the point, but this place actually sounds kind of interesting


----------



## The LAN Man

I do see your invite and I would love to come by but family emergencies are pulling me home asap. Nothing life threatening thankfully just things that need to be handled asap.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I'm not one for strip clubs, never really seen the point, but this place actually sounds kind of interesting


It really is. The only place I have ever gotten a lap dance...and then shown pictures of her grand kids. There are women who strip their way through college, there are women that strip to pay for a drug habit...then there is the women who make a full, life long career move. This last type is the type you see at the Clermont. All VERY comfortable in their own skin, no matter how saggy or perky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I do see your invite and I would love to come by but family emergencies are pulling me home asap. Nothing life threatening thankfully just things that need to be handled asap.


Ah well, I will see you for the start of S6, even if it is just for a few days. If you happen to find yourself in need of a break from reality between May and August, we rented 5 acres in the middle of the P.R. rain forest, with plenty of extra rooms. Hope all is well in the 'fam


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It really is. The only place I have ever gotten a lap dance...and then shown pictures of her grand kids. There are women who strip their way through college, there are women that strip to pay for a drug habit...then there is the women who make a full, life long career move. This last type is the type you see at the Clermont. All VERY comfortable in their own skin, no matter how saggy or perky.
> Ah well, I will see you for the start of S6, even if it is just for a few days. If you happen to find yourself in need of a break from reality between May and August, we rented 5 acres in the middle of the P.R. rain forest, with plenty of extra rooms. Hope all is well in the 'fam


Dude I would be so down.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It really is. The only place I have ever gotten a lap dance...and then shown pictures of her grand kids. There are women who strip their way through college, there are women that strip to pay for a drug habit...then there is the women who make a full, life long career move. This last type is the type you see at the Clermont. All VERY comfortable in their own skin, no matter how saggy or perky.
> Ah well, I will see you for the start of S6, even if it is just for a few days. If you happen to find yourself in need of a break from reality between May and August, we rented 5 acres in the middle of the P.R. rain forest, with plenty of extra rooms. Hope all is well in the 'fam
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I would be so down.
Click to expand...

PM with some details inbound.


----------



## yahu

pah-tay in the jungle!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Uh... boss...


When you say that I start singing "like a boss" in my head.....and I just bombed the Russians.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> When you say that I start singing "like a boss" in my head.....and I just bombed the Russians.


But did you do the part after you eat a chicken strip?

Edit by lemans for the safety of JT.


----------



## lemans81

I have the capability but not the desire.


----------



## yahu

before or after the chicken strip? I think most have the ability for the latter, but hopefully not the desire. The former requires a missing rib or two.

I was thinking you'd be more inclined for what comes after meeting the giant fish, you old sailor you!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have the capability but not the desire.


Lol!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> before or after the chicken strip? I think most have the ability for the latter, but hopefully not the desire. The former requires a missing rib or two.
> 
> I was thinking you'd be more inclined for what comes after meeting the giant fish, you old sailor you!


Missing a rib OR swinging a big old bat..if you catch my drift....wink wink.


----------



## yahu

that's why I said missing a rib...or two.


----------



## Crazy9000

Ribs, chicken strips, and fish... are we having a barbecue?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ribs, chicken strips, and fish... are we having a barbecue?


Something like that but first its time to wash up....could you go grab the soap from the ground there?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Something like that but first its time to wash up....could you go grab the soap from the ground there?


Only if you have chicken strips first.


----------



## PaPaBlista

RIP Merle


----------



## PaPaBlista




----------



## RW2112

Sad to hear of Merle's passing


----------



## slickwilly

One last trip.
I was introduced to his music via my father who played it none stop in the cab of his truck (a real truck with 18 wheels)

If'en you don't get the trip reference then go listen to Okie from Muskogee


----------



## Crazy9000

Hey guys, I keep e-mailing blizzard to put my record up, but they keep ignoring me.

Here's my proof, what should I do?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep e-mailing blizzard to put my record up, but they keep ignoring me.
> 
> Here's my proof, what should I do?


Color it.

#realadviceisreal


----------



## lemans81

Just got the news won't be here for this season start either critical power outage test that I have to be on site at least 12 hours a day fri-sat-sun.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Only if you have chicken strips first.


haha!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep e-mailing blizzard to put my record up, but they keep ignoring me.
> 
> Here's my proof, what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


is that how you've been passing the time at work while not playing this season? Art is never wrong. However it can be horrible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just got the news won't be here for this season start either critical power outage test that I have to be on site at least 12 hours a day fri-sat-sun.


boo! another season without lemans?









*edit - unfortunately I kind of missed Merle for the most part. I think I was just a tick on the young side, and never been into country (even the classic/legendary stuff). I'm sure I know some of his songs, but really couldn't name any. I did see him on an episode of Guitar Center recently, so I might have to check him out. I did notice the guy was old as dirt, but still performing (props for that). hats off to he and his.


----------



## Mikecdm

I got a month vacation from the game, feels good. Haven't been going to sleep at 4am, wake up early on my own without alarm clock. I even feel a bit productive. Today I woke up at 8am, washed my car and mowed the lawn.


----------



## slickwilly

*edit - unfortunately I kind of missed Merle for the most part. I think I was just a tick on the young side, and never been into country (even the classic/legendary stuff). I'm sure I know some of his songs, but really couldn't name any. I did see him on an episode of Guitar Center recently, so I might have to check him out. I did notice the guy was old as dirt, but still performing (props for that). hats off to he and his.[/quote]

I saw that episode, Just saw one the other day untitled "In search of tone" it was an interview with Buddy Guy

(Age test)
Name the movie that this line is from "We have both kinds of music, country and western"


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I saw that episode, Just saw one the other day untitled "In search of tone" it was an interview with Buddy Guy
> 
> (Age test)
> Name the movie that this line is from "We have both kinds of music, country and western"


I did watch the Buddy Guy one. That was great, and another classic that has seen many of his friends pass, and will unfortunately come to be as well.







I was brought up in Jazz and some Blues, so I do know that side a little better.

Age test: no idea where that line came from, off the top of my head. I looked it up and it was from the Blues Brothers. I never really got into that movie back then. I think I tried to watch it when younger and it didn't hold my attention. Great actors though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Color it.
> 
> #realadviceisreal


I had "super colorblind mode" checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just got the news won't be here for this season start either critical power outage test that I have to be on site at least 12 hours a day fri-sat-sun.


I miss the days when you working meant more Diablo time, not less







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> is that how you've been passing the time at work while not playing this season? Art is never wrong. However it can be horrible.


That isn't art, it's a screenshot. My settings were turned really low.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hey guys, I keep e-mailing blizzard to put my record up, but they keep ignoring me.
> 
> Here's my proof, what should I do?


Lol, I love it


----------



## Mikecdm

that screenshot looks better than what mine looks like about now.


----------



## slickwilly

What, wait that was a screen shot? is that one of those new fangled throw back monitors that only do Black and White but at insane resolutions?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just got the news won't be here for this season start either critical power outage test that I have to be on site at least 12 hours a day fri-sat-sun.


First days are the boring part anyway grind to 70 and working way up to be t10 capable... we will carry you and you'll be on the same page as us within a few hours.

Also, Crazy, paperclip with bank note attached before mailing that printed screenshot to them... and you can't expect them to believe you did that with no offhand! here I fixed it for you:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> What, wait that was a screen shot? is that one of those new fangled throw back monitors that only do Black and White but at insane resolutions?


I edited the .ini file to enable more video options. I selected "super colorblind" mode, which made it black and white... then for graphics level, I picked a few below "very low". I think it is called "4th grade drawing".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> First days are the boring part anyway grind to 70 and working way up to be t10 capable... we will carry you and you'll be on the same page as us within a few hours.


The grind to 70 is up and down, but once you hit 70 and are gearing up with a group, and competing with your friends list or clan to get in to Torment 10 or whatever... it's pretty fun.
Quote:


> Also, Crazy, paperclip with bank note attached before mailing that printed screenshot to them... and you can't expect them to believe you did that with no offhand! here I fixed it for you:


I used vanishing dye! How did you manage to undo it? That's amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> that screenshot looks better than what mine looks like about now.


Grinding the lawn just isn't the same as grinding 93 grifts







.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Grinding the lawn just isn't the same as grinding 93 grifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But my lawnmower is self propelled, it's almost as of it was automated and I wasn't doing any of the work myself.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> But my lawnmower is self propelled, it's almost as of it was automated and I wasn't doing any of the work myself.


Dang, just like farming torment then. Although, getting banned from yardwork would be much better then banned on diablo.


----------



## PaPaBlista

*Guess where I get to go tomorrow night*
this will make my 20th show in my 55 years.








It is a rock opera for those that dont know Ian Anderson is the frontman for Tull

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/Jethro-Tull-1300x740.jpg.html

JETHRO TULL WRITTEN & PERFORMED BY IAN ANDERSON

Event Date: Tuesday, April 12, 2016 at 8:00 pm

Facility: Aronoff Center - Procter & Gamble Hall Cincinnati, OH


----------



## yahu

I hear they are better than Metallica.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I feel like I've been away for too long, might have to jump on for a moment before when tomorrow (later today) if I have time


----------



## yahu

^erg, I agree...between my brother moving in, us running an impromptu trip down to Reno (wife and kids down there, and I'm heading down tomorrow), and work kickin' my ass, I haven't had a chance to do nuthin'. My toons would run higher and not only will I probably not have the chance, I might not even get to clean out my stash before Friday. oh well. 1st-world problems keeping me down.


----------



## yahu

I'm so fooked. Stuck in Reno with no wifi's and my stash is a gd mess iirc. The stack of mailed items I'll have is going to be a disaster.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm so fooked. Stuck in Reno with no wifi's and my stash is a gd mess iirc. The stack of mailed items I'll have is going to be a disaster.


At least you aren't banned like 80% of my friends list







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Working fifteen hour days leaves little time for gaming, ugh, last I can buy nice upgrades that I can look at before and after work, yet hardly use


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Working fifteen hour days leaves little time for gaming, ugh, last I can buy nice upgrades that I can look at before and after work, yet hardly use


At least you make enough to upgrade? My laptop just has to get me to 2023 for a replacement.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> At least you make enough to upgrade? My laptop just has to get me to 2023 for a replacement.


Damn, at least it'll play d3, if the community lasts that long.
And yeah, planning on the Acer predator curved ultra wide 1440p monitor, and two 10xx series video cards.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> At least you aren't banned like 80% of my friends list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ouch, lol. I guess good work kept you away this season.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Working fifteen hour days leaves little time for gaming, ugh, last I can buy nice upgrades that I can look at before and after work, yet hardly use


I hear ya - when I wanted to push solo a little further I was working 60+, and the last 2 days prior to Reno I cranked out 32 hours in a little more than 48 hours. and this all for my first vacation since prior to 2010? all of 2 day in Reno, both of which were spent with sick kids. whooptie-doo! But at least I get to drive 15-some-odd hours tomorrow (assuming all goes well). I'll be wfh on Monday. a bit of vacation after my vacation.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Ouch, lol. I guess good work kept you away this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya - when I wanted to push solo a little further I was working 60+, and the last 2 days prior to Reno I cranked out 32 hours in a little more than 48 hours. and this all for my first vacation since prior to 2010? all of 2 day in Reno, both of which were spent with sick kids. whooptie-doo! But at least I get to drive 15-some-odd hours tomorrow (assuming all goes well). I'll be wfh on Monday. a bit of vacation after my vacation.


Fifteen hour drive, Damn, that sucks


----------



## yahu

construction, kid-breaks, and traffic flow worked in my favor. I made it in a little over 13 hours. I'm-a pass out now, kthxbye!


----------



## Zaen

Hello to all o//

First time posting on this thread. Been playing Diablo since... there was one to be played, solo for the most part with some LAN's with friends. Unfurtenatly i was only able to get my hands on a capable PC to play D3 with good graphics and also a copy of game+expansion a few months back.

Been having fun exploring the game for now, even started a seasonal char 2 weeks before season end xD.

Like some of you i work 14h-15h days and only have 1h, or with luck 2h, during the week to play but i would enjoy joining some peeps with more experience in co-op play for the next season, thought here would be a good place to start







I never did co-op online before and probably need some pointers. Also to do GR, wich i haven't dared yet, need more explaining on those, specially with the end of it and legendary gems.

ATM, i'm Paragon 135 on my regular characters (got 7 for now, one of each class, best of wich are a wizard, a barb and a couple crusaders), no set or popular builds, just my crazy ideas, adapting them to my way of playng Diablo and items i get, with fun in mind not speed, only a few set pieces and lengendaries, no ancient lengendaries or full sets yet







probably because my best char are only at Master dif atm, bumping best characters to T1 this week since Master is getting easy again. If gear allows maybe higher Torment level.

If anyone wanna get in touch pls msg me here or at battlenet (user: Skoll), eager to play with some peeps now that, unlike D2, people don't ambush you at village exits to kill you and pillage ones body


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hello to all o//
> 
> First time posting on this thread. Been playing Diablo since... there was one to be played, solo for the most part with some LAN's with friends. Unfurtenatly i was only able to get my hands on a capable PC to play D3 with good graphics and also a copy of game+expansion a few months back.
> 
> Been having fun exploring the game for now, even started a seasonal char 2 weeks before season end xD.
> 
> Like some of you i work 14h-15h days and only have 1h, or with luck 2h, during the week to play but i would enjoy joining some peeps with more experience in co-op play for the next season, thought here would be a good place to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did co-op online before and probably need some pointers. Also to do GR, wich i haven't dared yet, need more explaining on those, specially with the end of it and legendary gems.
> 
> ATM, i'm Paragon 135 on my regular characters (got 7 for now, one of each class, best of wich are a wizard, a barb and a couple crusaders), no set or popular builds, just my crazy ideas, adapting them to my way of playng Diablo and items i get, with fun in mind not speed, only a few set pieces and lengendaries, no ancient lengendaries or full sets yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because my best char are only at Master dif atm, bumping best characters to T1 this week since Master is getting easy again. If gear allows maybe higher Torment level.
> 
> If anyone wanna get in touch pls msg me here or at battlenet (user: Skoll), eager to play with some peeps now that, unlike D2, people don't ambush you at village exits to kill you and pillage ones body


You'll have a lot of fun with these people, but unfortunately to really get anywhere you need to do specific builds


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You'll have a lot of fun with these people, but unfortunately to really get anywhere you need to do specific builds


I understand that, and i will try some of the popular speed builds someday (thorns/pony comes to mind and new archon wiz seems to have potential). Right now i just don't have full sets, Ancient quality lengedaries and infernal machines to get even better gear (haven't made a hellfire anything yet or even bovine staff







). Also, and because im only solo playing atm, i find it chalenging to try "jack of all trades" char builds


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hello to all o//
> 
> First time posting on this thread. Been playing Diablo since... there was one to be played, solo for the most part with some LAN's with friends. Unfurtenatly i was only able to get my hands on a capable PC to play D3 with good graphics and also a copy of game+expansion a few months back.
> 
> Been having fun exploring the game for now, even started a seasonal char 2 weeks before season end xD.
> 
> Like some of you i work 14h-15h days and only have 1h, or with luck 2h, during the week to play but i would enjoy joining some peeps with more experience in co-op play for the next season, thought here would be a good place to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never did co-op online before and probably need some pointers. Also to do GR, wich i haven't dared yet, need more explaining on those, specially with the end of it and legendary gems.
> 
> ATM, i'm Paragon 135 on my regular characters (got 7 for now, one of each class, best of wich are a wizard, a barb and a couple crusaders), no set or popular builds, just my crazy ideas, adapting them to my way of playng Diablo and items i get, with fun in mind not speed, only a few set pieces and lengendaries, no ancient lengendaries or full sets yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably because my best char are only at Master dif atm, bumping best characters to T1 this week since Master is getting easy again. If gear allows maybe higher Torment level.
> 
> If anyone wanna get in touch pls msg me here or at battlenet (user: Skoll), eager to play with some peeps now that, unlike D2, people don't ambush you at village exits to kill you and pillage ones body


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> You'll have a lot of fun with these people, but unfortunately to really get anywhere you need to do specific builds


welcome, Zaen! You should follow the first post in this thread and request to join the clan. disregard the post count for now as I don't think we've hit the max # of in-game clan members - plus there are a lot of stagnant people in the in-game clan. I'll try to get on later as I haven't yet cleaned my S5 stash (this is gunna suck). I think you could easily hang around with several people on here and just leech loot. Once you start getting good drops, then you'll be able to play with the builds.

off-topic - RW, you better have taken that top 'sader spot I left hangin'! (I think I sharted a lvl70 in just over 6min while waitin' for ya'll) I wanted to run so bad while stuck in Reno!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> welcome, Zaen! You should follow the first post in this thread and request to join the clan. disregard the post count for now as I don't think we've hit the max # of in-game clan members - plus there are a lot of stagnant people in the in-game clan. I'll try to get on later as I haven't yet cleaned my S5 stash (this is gunna suck). I think you could easily hang around with several people on here and just leech loot. Once you start getting good drops, then you'll be able to play with the builds.
> 
> off-topic - RW, you better have taken that top 'sader spot I left hangin'! (I think I sharted a lvl70 in just over 6min while waitin' for ya'll) I wanted to run so bad while stuck in Reno!


Thx for the pointer on the OP, will do, thought clan would be busting out of the seams so i wasn't asking.

Season was interesting, even without getting all season gear, pets, etc. Even with the small loot i had i still had a hard time to choose what to save up, regular stash was already full... seems i keep to much stuff i don't use just because i believe i can re-roll them, although i think maybe i should just try to get higher legendary drop rate bumping up difficulty level, re-roll seems expensive to me atm, not enough materials right now to try it out on weak legendary that aren't ancient ones, of witch i have none yet ^_^

Sry for my poor written English.

P.S.: Seems i can't open OP links, i only get back to the top without the links opening. most probably my browser. I have had this problem before, never been able to fix it.


----------



## yahu

^I think the easiest to do is while in-game hit "Shift L" to open the leaderboard. Look at the class you're gear is for/could be for, and determine if worth keeping. rerolling a stat at the mystic isn't bad. re-rolling gear for ancient is 'spensive (kicked my butt this last season). The way I look at it, once I do a stash clean from season, I only keep ancients of sets (unless the set absolutely sucks, or I don't plan on playing that toon), and any ancients for known best-in-slot (bis) items. Sometimes I'll keep a non-ancient if the item is rare (e.g. - wand of woh for wizard that you could re-roll as ancient if needed).

Some others, like Crazy, don't really keep much of anything in non-season. That isn't a bad idea, depending on how you plan. As an example, I haven't played NS since the start of season, well other than to clean up stash from the previous season, and maybe run a GR or two.

as for the links in the OP - I think you want to IM your blizz username to @Saineskand/or @lemans. That way you can be added to a list in the OP. Once you do that I believe you just request to join the clan in-game. If you can't find that info, PM me and I will add you next time I'm in-game (later tonight or later this week - depending on how much a pita work is going to be).


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I think the easiest to do is while in-game hit "Shift L" to open the leaderboard. Look at the class you're gear is for/could be for, and determine if worth keeping. rerolling a stat at the mystic isn't bad. re-rolling gear for ancient is 'spensive (kicked my butt this last season). The way I look at it, once I do a stash clean from season, I only keep ancients of sets (unless the set absolutely sucks, or I don't plan on playing that toon), and any ancients for known best-in-slot (bis) items. Sometimes I'll keep a non-ancient if the item is rare (e.g. - wand of woh for wizard that you could re-roll as ancient if needed).
> 
> Some others, like Crazy, don't really keep much of anything in non-season. That isn't a bad idea, depending on how you plan. As an example, I haven't played NS since the start of season, well other than to clean up stash from the previous season, and maybe run a GR or two.
> 
> as for the links in the OP - I think you want to IM your blizz username to @Saineskand/or @lemans. That way you can be added to a list in the OP. Once you do that I believe you just request to join the clan in-game. If you can't find that info, PM me and I will add you next time I'm in-game (later tonight or later this week - depending on how much a pita work is going to be).


Thx again, rep+ to you









Will check in with @Sainesk and/or @lemans via overclock.net IM (would be great if they read this, less trouble for me ^_^).

For info porpuses, my battlenet user is Skoll. Will probably open one of my saders to public gaming this week/weekend, just need to check of the 2 wich will be more well recieved in co-op since they are thought as solo, skill wise, for now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx again, rep+ to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will check in with @Sainesk and/or @lemans via overclock.net IM (would be great if they read this, less trouble for me ^_^).
> 
> For info porpuses, my battlenet user is Skoll. Will probably open one of my saders to public gaming this week/weekend, just need to check of the 2 wich will be more well recieved in co-op since they are thought as solo, skill wise, for now.


Remember to get your battletag, not just the name. It will be something like Skoll#1532. I think it is displayed at the very top of your friends list in game.


----------



## yahu

no problem on the help - this group is super helpful on here (most of the time, heh) and in-game. can you list your full battlenet tag thing, with the #1234 or whatever? I'll try to remember to look back on here once I'm able to get online if I don't see a request to join the clan in-game by then. (looks like Crazy asked the same thing while this has sat in draft for several hours).

where are you located, and what time would you be playing? I'm PST, which is GMT-8. I play really odd hours though, and once I am able to get on, it will probably be late my time. I also get most play time in on the weekends, when I'm not busy doing other crap. I might try to pull an all-nighter this coming Thursday night just cause I've been wanting to play. I'm not sure my attention will be held during the lull between S5 end and patch, but if we're able to hook it up I wouldn't mind running with you. I suppose if nothing else I could run up some higher NS GR.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> no problem on the help - this group is super helpful on here (most of the time, heh) and in-game. can you list your full battlenet tag thing, with the #1234 or whatever? I'll try to remember to look back on here once I'm able to get online if I don't see a request to join the clan in-game by then. (looks like Crazy asked the same thing while this has sat in draft for several hours).
> 
> where are you located, and what time would you be playing? I'm PST, which is GMT-8. I play really odd hours though, and once I am able to get on, it will probably be late my time. I also get most play time in on the weekends, when I'm not busy doing other crap. I might try to pull an all-nighter this coming Thursday night just cause I've been wanting to play. I'm not sure my attention will be held during the lull between S5 end and patch, but if we're able to hook it up I wouldn't mind running with you. I suppose if nothing else I could run up some higher NS GR.


Thx m8







looked up name tag last night, it's Skoll#2561. Thought that might be it, thus you guys kept asking ^_^

Location is Europe, Portugal, Lisboa. Timezone WEST(Western European Summer Time) or UTC+1 (greenwich, london, lisbon), changes -1H in the winter time. You are on Pacific timezone so we have a big gap, some 8H, like you stated.

I also mainly play during weekends, only 1 or 2H at night during the week if i'm lucky, enough time for a few bounties and a standart NR, usually around my 22:00/10:00PM your 14:00/2:00PM. Had this difficulty when i played Omerta many years ago and had problems getting in touch with my ingame friends/family members over that side of the country, best bet was during saturdays when i could be online without time restrictions.
Normal saturday for me is getting online around my 15:00/3:00PM, your 7:00AM, and keep it alive, with a break or two, until dinner around 20:00/8:00PM, your noon 12:00. After 1H for dinner, normaly i'm back at it until i'm sleeping over my keyboard, varies a lot.

Work is unforgiving, started writting this post 6-7h ago rofl xD


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked up name tag last night, it's Skoll#2561. Thought that might be it, thus you guys kept asking ^_^
> 
> Location is Europe, Portugal, Lisboa. Timezone WEST(Western European Summer Time) or UTC+1 (greenwich, london, lisbon), changes -1H in the winter time. You are on Pacific timezone so we have a big gap, some 8H, like you stated.
> 
> I also mainly play during weekends, only 1 or 2H at night during the week if i'm lucky, enough time for a few bounties and a standart NR, usually around my 22:00/10:00PM your 14:00/2:00PM. Had this difficulty when i played Omerta many years ago and had problems getting in touch with my ingame friends/family members over that side of the country, best bet was during saturdays when i could be online without time restrictions.
> Normal saturday for me is getting online around my 15:00/3:00PM, your 7:00AM, and keep it alive, with a break or two, until dinner around 20:00/8:00PM, your noon 12:00. After 1H for dinner, normaly i'm back at it until i'm sleeping over my keyboard, varies a lot.
> 
> Work is unforgiving, started writting this post 6-7h ago rofl xD


Are you on the EU servers? There's Korea, Asia, EU, and NA servers. Most of us are on the NA.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are you on the EU servers? There's Korea, Asia, EU, and NA servers. Most of us are on the NA.


EU. I can try NA although i think my ping/latency would double if not worse from my 57-64 ping i usually have in EU servers. 120 ping is sort of bearable but with 150+ i start struggling, although this isn't a arena shooter like UT and ping isn't as important, i start missing too many clicks and skills timing and i get annoyed. So i would have to try it to see.


----------



## qwertyegg

My and friends on the east coast US almost never got a ping under 100ms ffs


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertyegg*
> 
> My and friends on the east coast US almost never got a ping under 100ms ffs


I get 5ms (the lowest valve games seem to display) ping on counterstrike if it's a Seattle server hosting company







. On D3 I usually get between 50 and 70.


----------



## Zaen

I guess lucky me








I have had server connections with lots of lag spikes in EU almost died last night in one, sometimes very very bad ones with over 300 ping, i disconnect and log out immediately from those, but regularly i'm around the 60ping area. And not just with D3









Would love to get the 20 - 30ping some French and Belgium people get in UT for example xD but 60 is the most common place ping ppl in EU game servers get. Usually depends a lot on how far the server is from you.


----------



## brazilianloser

If anyone is bored enough and don't mind me tagging along through some moderately high rifts so that I may hit 70 a bit faster, I sure would appreciate it.









Jaboy#1314


----------



## yahu

^I wish. Instead I'm stuck in work hell and by the time I'll be done I likely won't have enough time. You should follow the initial post in this thread and request to join the clan though!







If anyone is on they'd likely let you tag along. BTW - prior to reaching lvl70 you can only join games at T6, and can't run GR. That said, it typically only takes 2 - 3 rifts to get you to lvl70.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Location is Europe, Portugal, Lisboa. Timezone WEST(Western European Summer Time) or UTC+1 (greenwich, london, lisbon), changes -1H in the winter time. You are on Pacific timezone so we have a big gap, some 8H, like you stated.
> 
> I also mainly play during weekends, only 1 or 2H at night during the week if i'm lucky, enough time for a few bounties and a standart NR, usually around my 22:00/10:00PM your 14:00/2:00PM. Had this difficulty when i played Omerta many years ago and had problems getting in touch with my ingame friends/family members over that side of the country, best bet was during saturdays when i could be online without time restrictions.
> Normal saturday for me is getting online around my 15:00/3:00PM, your 7:00AM, and keep it alive, with a break or two, until dinner around 20:00/8:00PM, your noon 12:00. After 1H for dinner, normaly i'm back at it until i'm sleeping over my keyboard, varies a lot.
> 
> Work is unforgiving, started writting this post 6-7h ago rofl xD


ah, good to know. I was going to ask the exact same question Crazy did about which server you're on. more on that below.

I think our times would most likely line up during the weekend. I don't normally get online till super late my time, which means super-super late/early your time.

I hear you on the unforgiving work - my last message to you was about the same as it sat in draft all day.







Hopefully things will change after this week, so we'll see. I did just find that I might be tied up this weekend, so f.m.l.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are you on the EU servers? There's Korea, Asia, EU, and NA servers. Most of us are on the NA.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> EU. I can try NA although i think my ping/latency would double if not worse from my 57-64 ping i usually have in EU servers. 120 ping is sort of bearable but with 150+ i start struggling, although this isn't a arena shooter like UT and ping isn't as important, i start missing too many clicks and skills timing and i get annoyed. So i would have to try it to see.


I don't know that it would make sense in the lull between S5 and S6, but maybe at the start of S6, especially when the clan is super active, you could try out the US server. I know a couple others tried that in season past. I suppose between now and then you could build a toon just for testing ping to see if it would be unbearable. Unfortunately there aren't too many here on the EU servers. Those that are don't post/play regularly.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I wish. Instead I'm stuck in work hell and by the time I'll be done I likely won't have enough time. You should follow the initial post in this thread and request to join the clan though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is on they'd likely let you tag along. BTW - prior to reaching lvl70 you can only join games at T6, and can't run GR. That said, it typically only takes 2 - 3 rifts to get you to lvl70.
> ah, good to know. I was going to ask the exact same question Crazy did about which server you're on. more on that below.
> 
> I think our times would most likely line up during the weekend. I don't normally get online till super late my time, which means super-super late/early your time.
> 
> I hear you on the unforgiving work - my last message to you was about the same as it sat in draft all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully things will change after this week, so we'll see. I did just find that I might be tied up this weekend, so f.m.l.
> 
> I don't know that it would make sense in the lull between S5 and S6, but maybe at the start of S6, especially when the clan is super active, you could try out the US server. I know a couple others tried that in season past. I suppose between now and then you could build a toon just for testing ping to see if it would be unbearable. Unfortunately there aren't too many here on the EU servers. Those that are don't post/play regularly.


Yeah, weekends, i thought as much. I'm willing to try NA servers and i will also create a new character for S6, althought i must admit that if i get ping around 150-200 i probably will give it up, unless the other 3 ppl really don't need me to do anything except for passive/active skill effects and i just have to follow them around (like some paladins in D2).

I have always given my love and care to tank builds, i have made one or another support build but personnaly i don't have much fun with those (my D2 paladins were almost all Zealots), doing the same in D3 but i know that won't work in co-op too well.

Did what u sugested and looked up TOP10 players and there builds, they were all the same within a class... and with too much of gear dependency from what i understood. Really can't do any of them as i stand right now.

I like to slash, smash and dash away to the next target until i cleared, if not the whole area at least the direct path to next level/dungeon, then slash&dash some more, etc... only exception is my wiz and my witch doc. I do love my Wiz with his desintegrate auto casting my other spells, makes me laught a lot, but he has to stop and channel/cast not the best for Co-op, so i will probably make either a monk or barbarian as main S6 character also because it seems to me that every GR 90+ tier team runners go with a Witch doc, Wiz, Barb and a Monk.

I really need to stop bieng so carefull with my charc and up the level to Torment wtv the level, my Wiz, barb and both saders do considerable damage and have some survival skillzzzz to pay the Torment billzzzz

Next day edit: Daaaamn my Wiz kills good in T1, almost died twice but was a bundle of laughs. T2 tonight, with many slots with 38lv and 50'ish gear to make the skills work, wish me luck xD


----------



## yahu

erg...had a weird week last week. put it this way - until Friday afternoon, getting rear-ended on my way to work was actually the highlight.







That makes 4 wrecks to/from work in 10 years, 3 of which were being rear-ended (4th was an 18yo dick head that tried to take a hard left turn from the inside lane...through my car...). In the 25-ish miles to work, with various towns and hundreds of commuters, the person that rear-ended me happened to be my daughter's, best friend's mom, and no damage, so really weird.

the low-light of the week was either finding out my wife's uncle has cancer in his esophagus, stomach, and liver (not sure what stages), and my son smashing his wrist biking down a hill. Surgery to add a plate and 5 screws later, and while not as bad overall as the big-C, definitely more of an acute sort of pain in the ass in a whirlwind week.

All of that was offset by a group I've been working with plopping me into a super fast interview loop that occurred Friday afternoon. It seemed to go well, even though I missed my son's surgery (we didn't want to risk losing the opportunity for a 4th time). Hopefully I'll find out how it went in the next few days. I really hope I can dump the current company I'm with as they suck major donkey balls.

anyhoo...I thought about logging in a couple times during the weekend but the thought of NS and really just cleaning up my mess of a stash, kept me away. Yeesh, S6 starts this Friday @ 5P Pacific time. Anyone planning on not being there at the start? I'm not sure what I'll be doing, but I'm sure once I get going I'll play through most of the weekend.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I am NOT planning on S6 at all. It starts 6 days before I get on a plane, and I have to completely clean and organize my house because we will have a house sitter. Lots of little things in the air...cant be consumed by D3.

Maybe S7...


----------



## Sainesk

Cleaning up stash space is brutal, taking it slowly instead of all in one go - comparing like 20 ancient Unitys to determine which one(s) to keep is exhausting with the freedom my season characters had (all that stash space shared between only 1 - 2 heroes). I'll play some S6 for the exclusive rewards, they look pretty sweet not to mention the other cosmetics we are getting that are not season exclusive.



Spoiler: Season 6 rewards pic


----------



## Crazy9000

I've been playing Dark Souls 3 while waiting for the new season to launch. Probably going to be pretty casual since in about a month and a half we're getting some new CNC machines and moving to a new way of machining parts... which is probably something like 1500 hours of work to finish, that needs to be done "ASAP", and I'm the only one capable of working on.


----------



## brazilianloser

I have only been playing for a about two weeks and I am already out of bag space... keeping around all those sets to all six classes is not easy. Wish they had a stash for each character with one or two tabs and then the shared one kind of like Torchlight.


----------



## Mikecdm

Good thing I got tons of empty room in my stash and no season/non-season stuck in the mail.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Good thing I got tons of empty room in my stash and no season/non-season stuck in the mail.


Just started playing so haven't gathered enough materials to break stuff with the kunais cube yet... so got crap loads of stuff that needs to be broken and various sets because i haven't decided with builds to use yet. its rough.

Haven't done a season yet... so you get all the stuff through a mail in... but it just goes to whatever character on your regular charactes or your toon gets moved from season to regular?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Just started playing so haven't gathered enough materials to break stuff with the kunais cube yet... so got crap loads of stuff that needs to be broken and various sets because i haven't decided with builds to use yet. its rough.
> 
> Haven't done a season yet... so you get all the stuff through a mail in... but it just goes to whatever character on your regular charactes or your toon gets moved from season to regular?


When the season ends, your seasonal characters with all their gear become non-seasonal. Everything in your stash gets dumped in to a "mail box" that you have 30 days or so to claim. It's kind of annoying to take stuff out of the mail, so it's usually recommend to clean up first, and empty the seasonal stash completely, saving any extra items in characters inventory.

Or you can play it the easy way like me and not clean anything up, and just lose all the gear since you're going to just play the next season and not have it anyways.


----------



## Mikecdm

or do like me and start season 6 with fresh new account.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> or do like me and start season 6 with fresh new account.


Damn...like that huh?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> or do like me and start season 6 with fresh new account.


Seems a bit extreme... Ya one of those people that got banned for using bots? ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> or do like me and start season 6 with fresh new account.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit extreme... Ya one of those people that got banned for using bots? ?
Click to expand...

This forum (and D3 in general) was riddled with botters...myself included. I really hate bots, but to be conpetitive you either had to A)Bot or B)Play 18 hours a day to keep up with the bots. Most everybody around here has allot better things to do with their live's than waste away on D3, so we botted...It drove me to quit before the ban hammer came down, but it does seem like a few of us will need new accounts









I actually would really love to play S6 now that the bots are gone, but I have some really exciting travel plans for the next 3 months, so the sting of missing the first bot-free season in a long time is mitigated.


----------



## Mikecdm

I was totally legit, got banned for no reason









Reminds me of startawar, so funny. Gets clear, claims legit and banned next day. Too bad he deleted the video


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I was totally legit, got banned for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of startawar, so funny. Gets clear, claims legit and banned next day. Too bad he deleted the video


I looked on youtube for startawar, didn't see it anywhere. Should have recorded it







. For the people who didn't see it, he gets a high ranking clear, then yells "LEGIT AS [Censored]" "NO Hacks!" "GET ON MY LEVEL!!", then is banned for botting the next day


----------



## Sainesk

I made it to GR 75+ top 500 NA not really trying last season (maybe 1-2 hrs a day, little more on un-busy weekends), botting for maybe top 100 spot or better not really worth it (I would lose all my cool cosmetics







).

I know at times it can feel like a chore farming gear/keys etc. but how boring must the game be if you're GRifting in perfectly rolled gear you didn't even find yourself and that GRift record must feel so fake/un-rewarding.


----------



## Mikecdm

found video, skip to end about 16:00 mark 



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I made it to GR 75+ top 500 NA not really trying last season (maybe 1-2 hrs a day, little more on un-busy weekends), botting for maybe top 100 spot or better not really worth it (I would lose all my cool cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I know at times it can feel like a chore farming gear/keys etc. but how boring must the game be if you're GRifting in perfectly rolled gear you didn't even find yourself and that GRift record must feel so fake/un-rewarding.


Getting that high clear feels just as good. At the end it was your gameplay and dedication to fishing that made the clear happen. The botting and farming just helped in being able to shoot for a higher clear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I made it to GR 75+ top 500 NA not really trying last season (maybe 1-2 hrs a day, little more on un-busy weekends), botting for maybe top 100 spot or better not really worth it (I would lose all my cool cosmetics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I know at times it can feel like a chore farming gear/keys etc. but how boring must the game be if you're GRifting in perfectly rolled gear you didn't even find yourself and that GRift record must feel so fake/un-rewarding.


I've ended the season with top10 clears without botting but man it's quite a lot of work. You have to keep on target the entire season, and make sure you aren't just standing around in town deciding what to do. I had a group of guys I was playing with every night, so that helped a ton cut time from looking for groups, and having bad group members. Then you need to manage the "grind" T6/bounty time well, and not waste a ton of time you could have been in the greater rifts getting XP.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am hopeful that D3 will get back on track with legit play and we can look forward to untainted leader boards. Sure there will be the personalities that D3 for a living (if that is what you want to call it) that will make it hard, but those guys I am cool with being able to rank higher...Gearing up and leveling up against bots is just demotivating...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ I am NOT planning on S6 at all. It starts 6 days before I get on a plane, and I have to completely clean and organize my house because we will have a house sitter. Lots of little things in the air...cant be consumed by D3.
> 
> Maybe S7...


you must not have heard about the 4 x DH 4P "ring o' death" dinging GR 150 in PTR (likely not to be nerfed at this point). Yes, I am trying to get you interested, and no I haven't really been following the PTR (as per normal).







Enjoy your time away! Here's hoping you don't get the zika.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Cleaning up stash space is brutal, taking it slowly instead of all in one go - comparing like 20 ancient Unitys to determine which one(s) to keep is exhausting with the freedom my season characters had (all that stash space shared between only 1 - 2 heroes). I'll play some S6 for the exclusive rewards, they look pretty sweet not to mention the other cosmetics we are getting that are not season exclusive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Season 6 rewards pic


gah, I keep as few unity's around as possible. you can always find more. I try to keep the best for each type of class, or any general enough that can be used by any. I think I've started clearing out the SoJ too since they likely wouldn't be retro-buffed if they ever fixed them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've been playing Dark Souls 3 while waiting for the new season to launch. Probably going to be pretty casual since in about a month and a half we're getting some new CNC machines and moving to a new way of machining parts... which is probably something like 1500 hours of work to finish, that needs to be done "ASAP", and I'm the only one capable of working on.


You need to get help over there. I think it's time to learn up one lemans. worst case, he'll lose a digit or three, which I'd imagine would take his mind off reality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Just started playing so haven't gathered enough materials to break stuff with the kunais cube yet... so got crap loads of stuff that needs to be broken and various sets because i haven't decided with builds to use yet. its rough.
> 
> Haven't done a season yet... so you get all the stuff through a mail in... but it just goes to whatever character on your regular charactes or your toon gets moved from season to regular?


have you gotten in the clan yet? Season start is usually a pretty good time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> or do like me and start season 6 with fresh new account.


doh - you got popped? sorry maing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I looked on youtube for startawar, didn't see it anywhere. Should have recorded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For the people who didn't see it, he gets a high ranking clear, then yells "LEGIT AS [Censored]" "NO Hacks!" "GET ON MY LEVEL!!", then is banned for botting the next day


I gotta check that out - what a douche nozzle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am hopeful that D3 will get back on track with legit play and we can look forward to untainted leader boards. Sure there will be the personalities that D3 for a living (if that is what you want to call it) that will make it hard, but those guys I am cool with being able to rank higher...Gearing up and leveling up against bots is just demotivating...


the good thing about those personalities is they are freaks at finding build intracacies.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> have you gotten in the clan yet? Season start is usually a pretty good time


Nope. Still working on getting a good handle of all classes to decide which to play during the season. But in truth I am having a bit of time to play now but only God knows if I will be able to play as much as I am playing right now when the Season starts. Being married, working a full time job and going to school full time leaves very little time most of the time.


----------



## lemans81

Sucks that I can't play on start day. Sucks that there is no botting, because I can't put in the time. I mean I have to get in this season to get the tab, but that is my only goal. The only good news is that it appears somewhere on the horizon that I will be able to game at work again.......which means....who needs a bot.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Nope. Still working on getting a good handle of all classes to decide which to play during the season. But in truth I am having a bit of time to play now but only God knows if I will be able to play as much as I am playing right now when the Season starts. Being married, working a full time job and going to school full time leaves very little time most of the time.


tell me about it - I also have 3 kids, so I usually burn the candle at both ends to get my play in (sacrifice late nights and weekends). I also play when I can at work, but if things work out well and I get a new job, there will be less late nights and less playing at work. the things we do.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sucks that I can't play on start day. Sucks that there is no botting, because I can't put in the time. I mean I have to get in this season to get the tab, but that is my only goal. The only good news is that it appears somewhere on the horizon that I will be able to game at work again.......which means....who needs a bot.


I'm so out of it with the bot - did it finally die? good to hear you might be playing nights again - that old boss dude coming back? I hope so cause the newer guy sounds like a Richard.


----------



## lemans81

There were like 4 weeks of ban waves, and yes as far as I know all the bots have at least to some degree been caught, and from what I skimmed quickly the bot makers aren't even sure how or why yet. Turbohud seems to have a higher than normal amount of victims too.


----------



## Mikecdm

5 ban waves i think.


----------



## yahu

Oh wow - they are going after THud users as well? I had only ever heard there was some initial ban wave for bots but didn't know there were more waves, or that it extended to THud users.

I finally logged on for about an hour last night and started cleaning my inbox. Jesus h. Christ I had a lot of crap in my stash. I think almost every tab was full, based on the # of items in email.







I didn't even get around to clearing any mules last night, and maybe 10% - 20% of items in mail. This is going to take a while, and if I don't get this handled prior to Season start, I'll probably just end up not caring enough about it. I really don't play NS, so I should just go Crazy's route.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh wow - they are going after THud users as well? I had only ever heard there was some initial ban wave for bots but didn't know there were more waves, or that it extended to THud users.
> 
> I finally logged on for about an hour last night and started cleaning my inbox. Jesus h. Christ I had a lot of crap in my stash. I think almost every tab was full, based on the # of items in email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even get around to clearing any mules last night, and maybe 10% - 20% of items in mail. This is going to take a while, and if I don't get this handled prior to Season start, I'll probably just end up not caring enough about it. I really don't play NS, so I should just go Crazy's route.


I really don't think they banned for thud. People just claim they didn't bot and only used Thud since it's generally more accepted to use then bots.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I clearing everything, I'll suit my NS TooNs up in the best gear I have and salvage everything else ( except Hellfire stuff ) even the extra legendary gems, I see no reason to keep it, anything I get & keep in S6 will be better anywho...(͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)?


----------



## yahu

I usually keep 1 - 3 legendary gem, depending on the gem and lvl. If nothing else, legendary gem-up on your gears.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am not even going to bother getting my stuff from S5, I didn't even break P1000, gear is meh...


----------



## yahu

I'll probably start tossing crafting mats. I have a whack-ton of yellow apparently. I'll probably keep DB, and minimize the rest. That's one thing I wish I could push forward to a new season - some gd mats!


----------



## JTHMfreak

@yahu
Damn you, now I'm saying douche nozzle


----------



## The LAN Man

I got to 1k last season and just...stopped playing. I'll probably be on for the initial surge this season and probably teeter off after a week or so since this isn't a very large update


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> @yahu
> Damn you, now I'm saying douche nozzle


ah yes, that little piece of flair that just rolls off the tongue with that insult. I'm also a fan of douche waffle. You're welcome!


----------



## brazilianloser

Darn season starting on Friday and I got two exams on Monday and two on Tuesday ...








Guess I will be late to the party.


----------



## partypoison25

Is it just the leader boards that separate seasons from normal? or is the drop rate different too?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Is it just the leader boards that separate seasons from normal? or is the drop rate different too?


Just the leaderboard and the opportunity to start the grind from scratch. In the past there were season exclusive items, now it's all the same.


----------



## yahu

^ew @ "opportunity to start the grind from scratch" You sound like my parents. Anyone can start the grind from scratch - just go bot for awhile?









@brazilianloser you ain't gunna be in our party at all if you don't join the clan!


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @brazilianloser you ain't gunna be in our party at all if you don't join the clan!


What you mean... you guys got a OCN clan going?

NVM dumb questions. Sent a pm to join in the clan.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> What you mean... you guys got a OCN clan going?
> 
> NVM dumb questions. Sent a pm to join in the clan.


Hopefully clan activity picks back up, it seems to have been getting less and less with each season, at least during the times of the day that I would play


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Hopefully clan activity picks back up, it seems to have been getting less and less with each season, at least during the times of the day that I would play


Yeah, the game is getting pretty old at this point. Lots of people have moved on to something else. It's a lot harder to find games in the community overall.


----------



## yahu

start of S5 was still pretty good. It didn't seem to last as long before people stopped, though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> start of S5 was still pretty good. It didn't seem to last as long before people stopped, though.


You mean before it turned into a botfest, lol, even I tried it out a couple of times


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not even going to bother getting my stuff from S5, I didn't even break P1000, gear is meh...


P1K >406 LoL sad but true


----------



## yahu

^I've always taken the wee ones (my own kids, nieces, nephews, etc.) as infants and start the drumming on that song. Usually gets the room going, and the little ones usually like it (very animated, without popping off their arms, lol).


----------



## Nethermir

I started S5 and did play extensively for a while. But after I got the gears that I need, I started asking the question "why do I need to do this over and over each season?". Grinding is ok for a while but I am losing interest fast. I do not see any reason why I need to play and start anew season after season. I find myself playing Overwatch or Heroes of the Storm more than Diablo. Heck, I even play Clash Royale more.


----------



## yahu

^we don't need yer kind around these parts. Srsly, I don't need any more voices, other than the ones in my head, to tell me I should stop playing









So how is OverWatch? Is it a newer-ish/somewhat different-ish TF2?

*edit - It will be interesting to see what Blizz does with Diablo. I think it is getting a bit old for everyone. especially when a new patch/season comes with so little content change (I know, good amount of cosmetic stuff, and I'm assuming some build stuffs). On top of that, there must be some % that left due to the bot bans. I would assume few are like Eden in that the bot bans might drive him back to the game - sure, some are likely out there, but I'd assume at a lower %.

so from here, assuming user count starts dropping, do they patch up with some crazy content, start teasing an xpac, or maybe move to DIV? Maybe they've started the 2nd or 3rd (especially if this patch was more visual focused - which I really don't know cause I haven't read shart-all on the new patch, other than some of the early stuff with pets, wings, etc.)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^we don't need yer kind around these parts. Srsly, I don't need any more voices, other than the ones in my head, to tell me I should stop playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is OverWatch? Is it a newer-ish/somewhat different-ish TF2?
> 
> *edit - It will be interesting to see what Blizz does with Diablo. I think it is getting a bit old for everyone. especially when a new patch/season comes with so little content change (I know, good amount of cosmetic stuff, and I'm assuming some build stuffs). On top of that, there must be some % that left due to the bot bans. I would assume few are like Eden in that the bot bans might drive him back to the game - sure, some are likely out there, but I'd assume at a lower %.
> 
> so from here, assuming user count starts dropping, do they patch up with some crazy content, start teasing an xpac, or maybe move to DIV? Maybe they've started the 2nd or 3rd (especially if this patch was more visual focused - which I really don't know cause I haven't read shart-all on the new patch, other than some of the early stuff with pets, wings, etc.)


Don't get pissed --- manlove is on the board life is short, trust me,,,, (that is what she said) who is going on teamspeak tomorrow
oh by the way all the voices in my head are mad at me and won't even speak to me.... jealous a little..Oh yeah,.I'm drunk today and on LSD (before u judge me) Phuck U


----------



## yahu

^haha, I wasn't getting pissed - I was saying...eh, never mind.









I assume you'll be runnin' a 'sader again papa? I don't know what I'm feeling. WD is my ninja, but gd 'sader is easy mode, assuming not much has changed. I suppose I should do me some crunch readin'.


----------



## lemans81

So, I might find a way to temporarily be on tomorrow but not for long...but I doubt it. My guess is sometime Sunday morning will be the first chance I get. I could get on team speak and listen to all your heavy breathing.......


----------



## RW2112

I know I'll be around for the start later today, but after getting the new stuffs not sure if I'll be pushin' the grind this season. Mainly will depend on being able to run with the clan mates or be forced to pub it for group play. Pubbin' is really getting old, hard to get a good group for runs that way anymore.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So, I might find a way to temporarily be on tomorrow but not for long...but I doubt it. My guess is sometime Sunday morning will be the first chance I get. I could get on team speak and listen to all your heavy breathing.......


huffing. I'm a huffer.

For some reason I'm finding after a couple hours sleep, *now* is a great time to be jumping online to clear my stash. This does not bode well for season start as I may not be able to get as many hours in before I start wall-walking.

I did some searches here and there and I'm not sure about WD or 'Sader this season. Both look like they're buffing blindly across, but Enforcer gem changes benefit WD for sure. looks like DH might actually be really strong based on the little I saw. dammit, there are always a ton of DH.









legendary gems have gotten changes and almost every class has seen a buff with very few nerfs. from the surface it seems like Barb and DH have gotten good love, along with monk and wiz: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/game/patch-notes/

dump of details from the site (this might be horribly formatted...)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Legendary Gems:
*Bane of the Powerful*
Rank 25 now also reduces damage taken from Elites by 15%
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of bonus damage
*Enforcer*
Pet damage reduction increased from 25% to 90%
The damage bonus granted to pets is now multiplicative with other sources of bonus damage
*Gem of Efficacious Toxin*
Poisoned enemies now also deal 10% reduced damage
*Gogok of Swiftness*
Has been redesigned
Now applies swiftness with every attack
Now also grants 0.50% chance to dodge per stack
Dodge chance increases by 0.01% per rank
*Mirinae, Teardrop of the Starweaver*
Smite damage increased from 2000% to 3000% weapon damage
Additional damage per rank increased from 40% to 60% weapon damage
Duration between bonus Smite casts at rank 25 reduced from 5 to 3 seconds
Smite now also heals you for 3% of your maximum Life each time it hits an enemy
*Moratorium*
Chance to clear staggered damage increased from 10% to 20% per kill
*Pain Enhancer*
Bleed increased from 1200% to 2500% weapon damage
Additional damage per rank increased from 30% to 50% weapon damage
*Simplicity's Strength*
The damage bonus granted is now multiplicative with other sources of primary skill bonus damage
Heal amount increased from 2% to 4% of maximum Life
*Taeguk*
Has been redesigned
Now only gains stacks when you spend resource on a channeled skill
Now stacks up to 10 times
Stacks now expire after 1.5 seconds
Grants 2.0% damage per stack
Damage increases by 0.04% per rank
Grants 2% Armor per stack at rank 25
*Wreath of Lightning*
Lightning damage increased from 600% to 1250% weapon damage
Additional damage per rank increased from 10% to 25% weapon damage
*Zei's Stone of Vengeance*
Damage bonus per rank increased from 0.05% to 0.08% for every 10 yards between you and the enemy

Class-Specific Items

*Barbarian*
Immortal King's Call
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 250% to 400%
The Legacy of Raekor
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus per stack increased from 300% to 750%
Might of the Earth
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 800% to 1200%
Skull Grasp
Has been redesigned
Your Whirlwind deals 250-300% additional damage
Note: This bonus is multiplicative with other sources of Whirlwind damage
Wrath of the Wastes
(4) Set Bonus
During Whirlwind damage reduction gained increased from 40% to 50% and your applied Rends deal triple damage

*Crusader*
Flail of the Ascended
New Legendary Two-Handed Flail
Your Shield Glare deals damage equal to up to your last 5 Shield Bash casts
Johanna's Argument
Now also increases the damage of Blessed Hammer by 100%
Thorns of the Invoker
(2) Set Bonus
Damage per stack increased from 25% to 35%
Note: The maximum number of stacks has been reduced from 50 to 25
(6) Set Bonus
Bonus Thorns damage dealt increased from 600% to 800%
Roland's Legacy
(4) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 600% to 750%
(6) Set Bonus
Duration increased from 5 to 8 seconds

*Demon Hunter*
Embodiment of the Marauder
(4) Set Bonus
Sentry damage bonus increased from 300% to 400%
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus for each active Sentry increased from 600% to 800%
Lord Greenstone's Fan
Damage bonus increased from 80-100% to 160-200% per stack
Meticulous Bolts
No longer drops
Replaced with:
Augustine's Panacea
New Legendary Quiver
Ball Lightning travels at 30% speed
Frost Arrow damage and chill duration increased by 200-250%
Immolation Arrow damage over time increased by 200-250%
Lightning Bolts damage and Stun duration increased by 200-250%
Nether Tentacles damage and healing increased by 200-250%
Natalya's Vengeance
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 400% to 500%
The Shadow's Mantle
(2) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 600% to 1200%
Unhallowed Essence
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus per point of Discipline increased from 20% to 40%
Wojahnni Assaulter
Rapid Fire damage bonus increased from 30-40% to 60-75% per stack
Channeling time required to gain a stack decreased from 1 second to 0.5 seconds
Now gains the first stack immediately

*Monk*
The Flow of Eternity
Now also increases your Seven-Sided Strike damage by 100%
Monkey King's Garb
(4) Set Bonus
Decoy damage increased from 500% to 1000% weapon damage per stack
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 1500% to 3000%
Raiment of a Thousand Storms
(6) Set Bonus
Dashing Strike now also increases the damage of your Spirit Generators by 300% for 6 seconds
Shenlong's Spirit
(2) Set Bonus
Damage bonus after reaching maximum Spirit increased from 100% to 150%
Uliana's Stratagem
(4) Set Bonus
Your Seven-Sided Strike deals double its total damage with each hit
(6) Set Bonus
Now also increases your Exploding Palm damage by 250%

*Witch Doctor*
Bakuli Jungle Wraps
New Legendary Belt
Firebats deals 150-200% increased damage to enemies affected by Locust Swarm or Piranhas
Helltooth Harness
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 900% to 1400%
Raiment of the Jade Harvester
(2) Set Bonus
Instant Haunt damage dealt increased from 60 to 120 seconds worth
(6) Set Bonus
Instant damage dealt when consuming DoTs increased from 150 to 300 seconds worth
Spirit of Arachyr
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 1200% to 1500%
Zunimassa's Haunt
(4) Set Bonus
Damage reduction per Fetish increased from 2% to 3%
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 800% to 1500%
Swamp Land Waders
Legendary power added
Sacrifice deals 350-400% additional damage to targets affected by Locust Swarm or Grasp of the Dead
Can now roll with a bonus to any elemental damage type available to Witch Doctors

*Wizard*
Delsere's Magnum Opus
(4) Set Bonus
Has been redesigned
You take 50% reduced damage while you have a Slow Time active
Allies inside your Slow Time gain half this benefit
Halo of Karini
New Legendary Ring
You take 45-60% less damage for 3 seconds after your Storm Armor electrocutes an enemy more than 30 yards away
Firebird's Finery
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus for each enemy burning increased from 25% to 40%
Damage bonus when an Elite is burning increased from 600% to 2000%
Note: This damage bonus is now limited to a maximum of 60 stacks
Nilfur's Boast
Meteor damage bonus increased from 100% to 200%
Damage when hitting 3 or fewer enemies increased from 150-200% to 275-350%
Tal Rasha's Elements
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus increased from 500% to 750% per stack
The Twisted Sword
Can now only benefit from a maximum of 8 Energy Twisters
Several existing class-specific Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power.
Monk
Crystal Fist
Legendary power added
Dashing Strike reduces your damage taken by 40-50% for 6 seconds
Level requirement has been reduced
Fleshrake
Legendary power added
Dashing Strike increases the damage of Dashing Strike by 75-100% for 1 second, stacking up to 5 times
Level requirement has been reduced


----------



## Sainesk

I like how they're boosting channeling/rapid fire DH but I don't think it'll stand a chance in GRifts with the standing still - still might make a fun T10 build.

I might run something else this season though.


----------



## Nethermir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^we don't need yer kind around these parts. Srsly, I don't need any more voices, other than the ones in my head, to tell me I should stop playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is OverWatch? Is it a newer-ish/somewhat different-ish TF2?
> 
> *edit - It will be interesting to see what Blizz does with Diablo. I think it is getting a bit old for everyone. especially when a new patch/season comes with so little content change (I know, good amount of cosmetic stuff, and I'm assuming some build stuffs). On top of that, there must be some % that left due to the bot bans. I would assume few are like Eden in that the bot bans might drive him back to the game - sure, some are likely out there, but I'd assume at a lower %.
> 
> so from here, assuming user count starts dropping, do they patch up with some crazy content, start teasing an xpac, or maybe move to DIV? Maybe they've started the 2nd or 3rd (especially if this patch was more visual focused - which I really don't know cause I haven't read shart-all on the new patch, other than some of the early stuff with pets, wings, etc.)


Lol I know I keep saying "why do I need to play this season" but I always end up playing anyway. I do hope they come up with something good again like when they released RoS.

For Overwatch, it is just like a prettier TF2 with some gimmicky ults. It is a good game but at $40, I find it a bit costly.


----------



## brazilianloser

Man it only starts at 7pm... thats half of my shift that I wont have nothing to do lol

On other news... I sent a request to join the clan Jaboy#1314
If anyone would be kind to approve.


----------



## yahu

^I'll approve when I'm on later.









GD - really dumb to stay up since ~230a working on my stash. I'm butt-ass tired now at work and may not be able to last all night. especially whut without lemans soft fondle across my ear canal, which gets me right at the sub-cockles.


----------



## PaPaBlista

dont know bro. I sadered for I think 3 seasons, looking @ something different 2nite. never know sader has been good 2 me....definitely not DH


----------



## PaPaBlista

Half a hour I 'm doing WD this time around . right now I gotta go crap real good.....


----------



## yahu

FWIW - WD looks like a kiting build this time around. Not sure I like that yet. Enforcer gem makes pets tough as hell though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Oh gawsh....Here I sit, knowing the season is/has/will start and I just sat down with free time. I have worked hard today at my tasks, and I am almost convinced that I should boot up D3. But then I remember that I will have exactly 4 days to play before I get on an airplane and wont be back before season finishes. I dont need to waste my last 4 days at home on D3.


----------



## The LAN Man

I was going to but a bit of a family emergency came up so I will not be playing this weekend


----------



## yahu

^hopefully all is going well. I actually managed to score that job, so I've been spending the last couple hours filling out paperwork online. Getting online now!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I was going to but a bit of a family emergency came up so I will not be playing this weekend


Sorry to hear.

Next season?


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be on after this weekend I keep telling myself I won't but I always come back.


----------



## Crazy9000

First group to clear a greater rift


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> First group to clear a greater rift


Why does this not surprise me


----------



## lemans81

Sucks......not being on.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sucks......not being on.


Aw, I did a power level before getting off too







.

Didn't stay up too late this time, just got about paragon 200.


----------



## lemans81

I meant it sucks not being able to be on......slight chance I could be on in about 8 hours from this post for a few hours.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I really want to play, it just sucks because I have so little time throughout the week to play Diablo. I probably have about ten hours a week (at the very most) that I could play, which isn't very much, at least not enough to really get anywhere, in my opinion.
It just feels like with such little time to play games that I should put that time into a game that I can drag out for quite some time that's not competitive, or rng based, such as MGS Phantom Pain.
Am I talking crazy-talk here guys? It just seems pointless to devote what little time I do have to something in which I may never achieve what I want/need based off the fact that Diablo seems almost more luck than skill based, it at least that luck and time do play a big factor.


----------



## lemans81

Firstly...your luck JT sets you fully geared in like 3-7 minutes of playing so...yeah.

I get it, the only reason I was able to keep up at all was because I could phone it in....which they appear to no be happy with, so with zero chance to play at work and my wife's issues coming to and end either way in 32 days....yeah I completely get why its easy to not play. With that said, even a little bit of that fun we all had together on team speak is worth it, last season I got zero team speak and it didn't feel worth it, but I am damn well going to try harder because its the people on here that make D3 awesome for me personally, not setting the highest record(although when crazy says....."lets do this" its not like I am going to turn him down).


----------



## RW2112

I did manage to solo GR20 to finish off my Marauder set, then went on to finish the first 4 chapters tonight. Also got my first vault and my first cow rift. Cow rift boss drops a transmog, not much good for a DH but anyone who uses a polearm he drops a transmog called Man Prodder...


----------



## Crazy9000

If/when you get on Lemans, message me. I've got battlenet open and might be able to do a quick powerlevel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I really want to play, it just sucks because I have so little time throughout the week to play Diablo. I probably have about ten hours a week (at the very most) that I could play, which isn't very much, at least not enough to really get anywhere, in my opinion.
> It just feels like with such little time to play games that I should put that time into a game that I can drag out for quite some time that's not competitive, or rng based, such as MGS Phantom Pain.
> Am I talking crazy-talk here guys? It just seems pointless to devote what little time I do have to something in which I may never achieve what I want/need based off the fact that Diablo seems almost more luck than skill based, it at least that luck and time do play a big factor.


Yeah I'm not sure what I'm going to do either, seeing as I won't have time to play much in about a month. I mean I could just try to bot to keep up somewhat, but then I might just get my account banned for nothing lol.ww


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well my plans got nerfed last night, I only got a level 30 Wiz and a 20 WD had to sign off and help my son. So maybe later today since it is raining cats and dogs today....


----------



## lemans81

Made 70 and 4 piece zuni.....need a weapon badly.


----------



## cravinmild

Well,

I was planning to skip this season but now i have a lvl 70 toon







. Looks like im committed. This will be my first try at a DH


----------



## CoreyL4

Anyone want to power level me?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Anyone want to power level me?


Gah - stuck at work or I would. If you're in the clan, ask someone on there and I'm sure you'll get the help you need. I power-leveled a few peeps over the weekend. got some good game time in. Not sure how long it will last this season with a new job that should be firing up soon, but I'll hit it in spurts, I'd imagine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> First group to clear a greater rift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


of all the things you've done, that is probably one of the cooler screenshots to have.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Aw, I did a power level before getting off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Didn't stay up too late this time, just got about paragon 200.


thanks for that!







Being up since 3A the day before, and starting ~2hr late put me a bit behind. I had already blacked out once, and having a hard time making that final push without just feeling tired. Crazy saved the day for me for those last 20-odd levels.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I really want to play, it just sucks because I have so little time throughout the week to play Diablo. I probably have about ten hours a week (at the very most) that I could play, which isn't very much, at least not enough to really get anywhere, in my opinion.
> It just feels like with such little time to play games that I should put that time into a game that I can drag out for quite some time that's not competitive, or rng based, such as MGS Phantom Pain.
> Am I talking crazy-talk here guys? It just seems pointless to devote what little time I do have to something in which I may never achieve what I want/need based off the fact that Diablo seems almost more luck than skill based, it at least that luck and time do play a big factor.


hey man, that sucks, but I totally get it. This sounds like a good season to take a break. Maybe if you get a solid weekend day, ask someone in the clan to help you get the achievements to get the stash tab at least? Based on the toons I know, WD (zuni) and DH (mara) both have a pretty easy set dungeon to master, which is probably the biggest challenge getting through the achievements. The rest, most of us could help you with (and technically we can help with set dungeon too).


----------



## The LAN Man

I got to 500 and called it a night I still need a few more pieces/upgrades to be able to run more efficiently


----------



## yahu

this season has been pretty easy mode so far. I haven't even begun pushing - just started gemming and grinding for tha xp. I was on a phone with my buddy I hadn't spoken to in a while and ran a 55 in about 4.5min, and mostly cause WD is a turtle (can be a pain to run TX in 3min for example). I'm probably using the 3rd or 4th build from the meta, based on the drops I've gotten, but I like pets more than wall o' death for the most part.


----------



## lemans81

I have a DH that can rush anyone...just have to happen to be on when I am.


----------



## Zaen

Daaaaam 200 paragon









Only yesterday i understood i don't need to do campaign when starting new character, i only yesterday finished normal leveling, after running solo campaign, and i'm now doing Master dif (i think, it's the one before torment) with my new Wiz and only reached 20 paragon xD.

Tried NA server and it's bad bad ping and the lags are as big as the Pacific. Finding myself limited to EU servers







Not sure if i should ask for entry since, i read that EU ppl of the clan aren't much around these days. Don't want to join a clan to continue to play solo... Guess i need to think a bit about it.

Loving the new stuff, even if most is only cosmetic. Got my first pet, a gold collector, from the new treasure goblin







nothing else yet.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have a DH that can rush anyone...just have to happen to be on when I am.


may take you up on that ole bro, only got to 68 meself so far, wiz this time around haven't had time to play, dang it....don't like to just jump in someone's game without a invite though.. that reels rude to me.....


----------



## Sainesk

DH seems okay solo even with losing Taeguk -> did a GR 70 on my last season one in <5 mins taking it easy/slow (can't be bothered going for my highscore)

I'm playing a Wiz this season since I have too much time in my DHs, what a messed up class though where Archon build is the strongest solo but not using the Archon set (Vyr's)!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> DH seems okay solo even with losing Taeguk -> did a GR 70 on my last season one in <5 mins taking it easy/slow (can't be bothered going for my highscore)
> 
> I'm playing a Wiz this season since I have too much time in my DHs, what a messed up class though where Archon build is the strongest solo but not using the Archon set (Vyr's)!


I hear ya man Wiz is tuff == not getting any / right drops , gonna stick it out though. gotta L 20 WD but that even was weirder .....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Daaaaam 200 paragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only yesterday i understood i don't need to do campaign when starting new character, i only yesterday finished normal leveling, after running solo campaign, and i'm now doing Master dif (i think, it's the one before torment) with my new Wiz and only reached 20 paragon xD.
> 
> Tried NA server and it's bad bad ping and the lags are as big as the Pacific. Finding myself limited to EU servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if i should ask for entry since, i read that EU ppl of the clan aren't much around these days. Don't want to join a clan to continue to play solo... Guess i need to think a bit about it.
> 
> Loving the new stuff, even if most is only cosmetic. Got my first pet, a gold collector, from the new treasure goblin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing else yet.


unfortunately the Euro presence on here is rather limited. that's too bad about the ping as you'd get a lot of help from the clan. I dinged up past 500 this morning - mostly running solo. my schedule this week has suuuucked.







current job sucking the life out of me before I bail on them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> may take you up on that ole bro, only got to 68 meself so far, wiz this time around haven't had time to play, dang it....don't like to just jump in someone's game without a invite though.. that reels rude to me.....


I've pinged ya in-game and you don't usually answer, so I've stopped asking. Thought you wanted to do it on yer own. Just ask the clan if ya can get a nice little push (or shove...).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I hear ya man Wiz is tuff == not getting any / right drops , gonna stick it out though. gotta L 20 WD but that even was weirder .....


WD is balls tough. POS non-ancient 1h, not ideal gear (only a couple ancients), didn't push hard, and ran out a GR65. Didn't die once, and only popped Spirit passive once I think. I could technically go with more dmg passive, and I'm sure I could fish for a GR70...but I really dislike fishing.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> DH seems okay solo even with losing Taeguk -> did a GR 70 on my last season one in <5 mins taking it easy/slow (can't be bothered going for my highscore)
> 
> I'm playing a Wiz this season since I have too much time in my DHs, what a messed up class though where Archon build is the strongest solo but not using the Archon set (Vyr's)!


I feel like a tiny baby with an RPG playing wizard at the moment... I got all that power but all it takes is one tiny touch and I am running home crying like the baby I am.

Its all about luck of the draw it seems... you get a good map and I look like a dam pro... but get a map with a lot of enemies with ranged attacks and I can barely spawn and I am dead...


----------



## yahu

^lol


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I feel like a tiny baby with an RPG playing wizard at the moment... I got all that power but all it takes is one tiny touch and I am running home crying like the baby I am.
> 
> Wanna suc my teet,,,,JK
> I feel ya Man!


----------



## slickwilly

I rebirthed my Wizard from S5 for S6, taking it slow for now, I am still having the same issue with season 6 that I had towards the end of S5, after about 30 minutes of play time I start nodding off, if I switch games it stops, this could also be because I am playing solo and bored to death without someone to chat with.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I rebirthed my Wizard from S5 for S6, taking it slow for now, I am still having the same issue with season 6 that I had towards the end of S5, after about 30 minutes of play time I start nodding off, if I switch games it stops, this could also be because I am playing solo and bored to death without someone to chat with.


Mee tooo..... but I will stick it out (as far as it goes)

Snore!


----------



## PaPaBlista

As for now I just need somthin to eat......Meat of a sort sounds fine, Maybe some piggy mmmm bacon yes


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> As for now I just need somthin to eat......Meat of a sort sounds fine, Maybe some piggy mmmm bacon yes


Maybe some Beef Jerky, I know the pound of salt water taffy I bought in Santa Cruz over the weekend isn't cutting it, so much for a sugar rush, although a mountain dew kick start works pretty good

(Edit)

I got a leg belt last night, a level 31 belt with a legendary affix that reduces the cost of Arcane torrent, Ray or frost and Disintegrate by 57%, I can see this affix being really handy with a Cinder coat and the axe that boost fire damage, thinking Arcane torrent with Flame ward rune with Disintegrate for those times when you need single target damage


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Maybe some Beef Jerky, I know the pound of salt water taffy I bought in Santa Cruz over the weekend isn't cutting it, so much for a sugar rush, although a mountain dew kick start works pretty good


MMMMM taffy


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> unfortunately the Euro presence on here is rather limited. that's too bad about the ping as you'd get a lot of help from the clan. I dinged up past 500 this morning - mostly running solo. my schedule this week has suuuucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current job sucking the life out of me before I bail on them.


Don't get me wrong, would surely enjoy joining the Overclocker's D3 clan, but i would hardly ever play with clan m8's so i'm stuck at playing solo or joining a random group (that don't get me when i pick every loot item for cash in town, i'm poor in D3 and have to get it somehow meaning lots of visits to town to sell my cramped inventory).

Reached P100+ this weekend with my archon firebird/chantodo's Wiz, only got 2 pieces of firebird's and full chantodod's (wand is Ancient







), some of the needed rings and the amulet (not full traveller's set yet so not using it yet). Doing T2 with it and my archon form is dishing out 31M to 80M (last one on criticals) with it's chatodo's fire wave. Going to try higher tier's if i can get 2 more firebird's set pieces. Even with just 2 it's getting easy in T2 ^_^ Hurray for chantodo's \o/


----------



## yahu

^once you hit lvl 70 you get haedrig's gift, then you beat Izual (Act IV) on Torment 2 I think, and you get a 2nd gift. Then you need to run a solo GR20 to get a 3rd gift. With 4pc (after Izual) you should be able to run T3/T4, and with the 6pc set you should be able to run T5/6. It may not be the most gg set, but it should get you going in the right direction for grinding.

Also, if you find a puzzle ring, don't sell/salvage it. use it in the cube (act 3 - upper-right area of secheron?) and it will open a goblin vault - 50mil easy if not more. maybe even look for communities with 'goblin' in the filter, and you will find people that will let you tag along for free vaults. Basically, you shouldn't ever have to sell anything. You will want to salvage damn near everything as running the 'end-game' will typically cost materials (mats) for re-roll of gear at the mystic, re-roll rare (yellow) to legendary at the cube, re-forge legendary at the cube, etc.

*edit - @Penryn I just missed you yesterday! I heard a request come in but I was across the room afk and hurrying out the door to go see Cap America on an impulse decision by my neighbor. doh!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^once you hit lvl 70 you get haedrig's gift, then you beat Izual (Act IV) on Torment 2 I think, and you get a 2nd gift. Then you need to run a solo GR20 to get a 3rd gift. With 4pc (after Izual) you should be able to run T3/T4, and with the 6pc set you should be able to run T5/6. It may not be the most gg set, but it should get you going in the right direction for grinding.
> 
> Also, if you find a puzzle ring, don't sell/salvage it. use it in the cube (act 3 - upper-right area of secheron?) and it will open a goblin vault - 50mil easy if not more. maybe even look for communities with 'goblin' in the filter, and you will find people that will let you tag along for free vaults. Basically, you shouldn't ever have to sell anything. You will want to salvage damn near everything as running the 'end-game' will typically cost materials (mats) for re-roll of gear at the mystic, re-roll rare (yellow) to legendary at the cube, re-forge legendary at the cube, etc.
> 
> *edit - @Penryn I just missed you yesterday! I heard a request come in but I was across the room afk and hurrying out the door to go see Cap America on an impulse decision by my neighbor. doh!


No worries. I'll be on a lot this week so I will catch you eventually


----------



## slickwilly

I am on most nights during the week, from about 4 to 8 running my Wizard and recently leveled a DH to 70, anyone wants to make runs I am up for it.

aka wolff956


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^once you hit lvl 70 you get haedrig's gift, then you beat Izual (Act IV) on Torment 2 I think, and you get a 2nd gift. Then you need to run a solo GR20 to get a 3rd gift. With 4pc (after Izual) you should be able to run T3/T4, and with the 6pc set you should be able to run T5/6. It may not be the most gg set, but it should get you going in the right direction for grinding.
> 
> Also, if you find a puzzle ring, don't sell/salvage it. use it in the cube (act 3 - upper-right area of secheron?) and it will open a goblin vault - 50mil easy if not more. maybe even look for communities with 'goblin' in the filter, and you will find people that will let you tag along for free vaults. Basically, you shouldn't ever have to sell anything. You will want to salvage damn near everything as running the 'end-game' will typically cost materials (mats) for re-roll of gear at the mystic, re-roll rare (yellow) to legendary at the cube, re-forge legendary at the cube, etc.


Ah yes puzzle rings.. not one yet







got some mats for re-roll, with only legendaries mats a bit short and also need to do more bounties. Did Izual two nights ago and killed Zultan in T4 last night, doing even more damage, (reaching 90M on crits against elites) was easy.Will downgrade to T3/2 to hunt for the wings in heaven's tier 1. Got 1 more firebird's set piece, one more and i will try doing GR20 (will be my first GR).

While i'm at it let me ask about GR, only have 1 leng. gem do i have to have it in a slot or in inventory to upgrade it or can it stay in stash and still be available to upgrade at GR end?


----------



## Sainesk

Can be anywhere for upgrade but to get the power/benefit it needs to be equipped of course (in a socket in jewelry, gem of ease being the exception going into weapon socket).


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Can be anywhere for upgrade but to get the power/benefit it needs to be equipped of course (in a socket in jewelry, gem of ease being the exception going into weapon socket).


Cool thx

Btw, can i reroll a leg.potion in the cube? Got my first a few nights ago but haven't used it yet because the rolled value is low and either i re-roll it or wait for a better one.


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks to LOTS of help from members of the clan (PIT







) I have a T10 ready toon. Even with my crap gear im hitting 120mill-3bill at times. This game is so much easier than it was at launch


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Cool thx
> 
> Btw, can i reroll a leg.potion in the cube? Got my first a few nights ago but haven't used it yet because the rolled value is low and either i re-roll it or wait for a better one.


even if the legendary potion is a low roll, it is still better than nothing. I'm 99% sure you can't reroll them, but I honestly haven't tried. You can salvage them for the first time this patch. (2.4.1) which is nice.

BTW for legendary gems, to add on to Sainesk's response, if you have those gems on a secondary toon's gear or in their specific inventory, they are considered "hidden" to the primary toon you are running in a GR. not only will you not be able to roll gems in those cases, you will receive another gem of that same type when completing the GR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Thanks to LOTS of help from members of the clan (PIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have a T10 ready toon. Even with my crap gear im hitting 120mill-3bill at times. This game is so much easier than it was at launch


Has it been that long, or you're just comparing? This season is definitely easy-mode


----------



## cravinmild

well i skipped over most of the last few years jumping back in on last season and then again this season so more a comparison to D3 first two years. I like the game a lot more now


----------



## yahu

ah, got it. It gets difficult to keep track of who's on here, who's on there (b.net), and the timing as such.







It would be even more fun if we got a good group together to push GR90+ 4p. I believe the strong meta is still dmg wiz, heal monk, pull/wall barb, and buff doc. Shouldn't be hard to get into the 90's with a good group. I know this has been mentioned by numerous people in the clan - Jaboy being most recent as the current top wiz, but we've never really gotten it going much further than a conversation, mostly because getting our times in sync is a pain.








I do realize I'm one of the worst offenders regarding time.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah, got it. It gets difficult to keep track of who's on here, who's on there (b.net), and the timing as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be even more fun if we got a good group together to push GR90+ 4p. I believe the strong meta is still dmg wiz, heal monk, pull/wall barb, and buff doc. Shouldn't be hard to get into the 90's with a good group. I know this has been mentioned by numerous people in the clan - Jaboy being most recent as the current top wiz, but we've never really gotten it going much further than a conversation, mostly because getting our times in sync is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize I'm one of the worst offenders regarding time.


I have kids, if i can get a full hour in without having to get up I call it a marathon







I would bring nothing to the table but wait time


----------



## Zaen

Thx @yahu and @Sainesk for the info. Will send ing msg with request to join Overcloker's D3 Clan when i get home and online. Even if we don't co-op you all are already helping









Only got this Wiz in S6 and probably won't invest in another seasonal toon (a hardcore one is possible but not probable), wtv i get for other classes/builds i will trade with someone or keep it for NS toon.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah, got it. It gets difficult to keep track of who's on here, who's on there (b.net), and the timing as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be even more fun if we got a good group together to push GR90+ 4p. I believe the strong meta is still dmg wiz, heal monk, pull/wall barb, and buff doc. Shouldn't be hard to get into the 90's with a good group. I know this has been mentioned by numerous people in the clan - Jaboy being most recent as the current top wiz, but we've never really gotten it going much further than a conversation, mostly because getting our times in sync is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize I'm one of the worst offenders regarding time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have kids, if i can get a full hour in without having to get up I call it a marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would bring nothing to the table but wait time
Click to expand...

please......


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah, got it. It gets difficult to keep track of who's on here, who's on there (b.net), and the timing as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be even more fun if we got a good group together to push GR90+ 4p. I believe the strong meta is still dmg wiz, heal monk, pull/wall barb, and buff doc. Shouldn't be hard to get into the 90's with a good group. I know this has been mentioned by numerous people in the clan - Jaboy being most recent as the current top wiz, but we've never really gotten it going much further than a conversation, mostly because getting our times in sync is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do realize I'm one of the worst offenders regarding time.


Definitely interested into a group that will push that high... hit me up any time. My dmg is still a bit low because of a bad weapon... if I can get a good weapon and offhand my dmg should jump a bit... but for now I can do solo gr71 and in a group as long as its a proper setup should be able to do a bit higher for sure.

Jaboy


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I have kids, if i can get a full hour in without having to get up I call it a marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would bring nothing to the table but wait time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> please......










but seriously, hear ya cravin. That's why I end up playing super late nights or at work when I can. no kids.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx @yahu and @Sainesk for the info. Will send ing msg with request to join Overcloker's D3 Clan when i get home and online. Even if we don't co-op you all are already helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only got this Wiz in S6 and probably won't invest in another seasonal toon (a hardcore one is possible but not probable), wtv i get for other classes/builds i will trade with someone or keep it for NS toon.


sure, not a problem. I did lvl gunslinger the other day the rest of the way to lvl70, and then para 100 in about an hour?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Definitely interested into a group that will push that high... hit me up any time. My dmg is still a bit low because of a bad weapon... if I can get a good weapon and offhand my dmg should jump a bit... but for now I can do solo gr71 and in a group as long as its a proper setup should be able to do a bit higher for sure.


ruh-roh - did ya bump me again?







you know what's crazy is there are no GR times for 'sader or barb so far this season (in clan), which seemed to always have people running them. If I could get a gd ancient wailing host I'd fire up a 'sader. This season wiz and DH are the most populated classes in the clan.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm switching to Flash Fire Wiz for some T10 fun - found a pretty good WOW except explosive blast damage rolled around 80/100







+ I need another gift so I can replace socket and break 3K damage on it guess I'll rebirth another Wiz for Twister/Group once I complete Season Journey/get another tab for all those mailed items.


----------



## yahu

I did finally get my 3rd tab yesterday (was putting off mastery of dungeon just cause I knew it would take several retries to remember the proper pathing). for the conquest, I ran the bosses in under 20min. First run I accidentally died on Malthael (ended up spawning in one of his clouds and walked along with it for a couple seconds before realizing it), and then circle-jerked the map getting to Adria as the final boss. She was the only one not checked as not completing in 20min.









I then ran again with the proper speed passive (duh) and krelm's belt for an added boost, and had no issue running it. This would be an absolute cakewalk in a group I'd imagine.

After that I cleared out another 3 NS toons that I didn't get time to do pre-S6 start. I could clean more, but I have breathing room again.


----------



## lemans81

So just spent the last 3 hours farming for 3 items.......without finding even one of them. Endless grinding for something you want with zero forward progress in the game....I think I taste some vanilla...


----------



## lemans81

4 hours.....1 transmog......enough to make me want to quit this season lol.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> 4 hours.....1 transmog......enough to make me want to quit this season lol.


I feel ya... been gambling away at Kadala for a good version of Chantodo's Will and the offhand and a ancient set of bracers but the darn @#$% won't give me anything worth a while... Can't progress on GR solo because my damage is not going up at all for a few days now.

Haven't gotten anything out of GR either... and my gems are all too high for me to even upgrade them at gr70 lol


----------



## yahu

you guys should start farming mats and upgrade rares, then reforge legendary. It gets awful expensive, but it is directly farmable. Thankfully I haven't had to do that much this season, but LoN builds can be a pita, requiring all ancient.

*edit - forgot to axe - which xmog you after lemans? I really want moar pets but gd those things get tedious. I have gotten the rainbow portrait (lucked out in one of the other communities I'm in) and would like the cosmic wings eventually.


----------



## Crazy9000

I haven't even played since the start of the season, still paragon 200. I really need to get on sometime and at least get to the point where I can zdps.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you guys should start farming mats and upgrade rares, then reforge legendary. It gets awful expensive, but it is directly farmable. Thankfully I haven't had to do that much this season, but LoN builds can be a pita, requiring all ancient.
> 
> *edit - forgot to axe - which xmog you after lemans? I really want moar pets but gd those things get tedious. I have gotten the rainbow portrait (lucked out in one of the other communities I'm in) and would like the cosmic wings eventually.


Here is my question.. if you reforge an ancient... does it stay an ancient... or it has a chance of being downgraded..?


----------



## yahu

it will likely no longer be an ancient (high chance that it will be downgraded). that's why you'd want to get another one or even two to play with for reforging.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Here is my question.. if you reforge an ancient... does it stay an ancient... or it has a chance of being downgraded..?


What happens is, the game gives you a completely new drop of the item you reforged. The end item will have the same chance of being ancient as any random drop... so like 1/15 or 1/20, whatever it is.

This does mean you can just grab a random version of the item you want... then bounty it up until you can roll it 20 times, and on average you'll get it ancient. Can be helpful if you are getting screwed, and it's a critical item, like the weapon.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What happens is, the game gives you a completely new drop of the item you reforged. The end item will have the same chance of being ancient as any random drop... so like 1/15 or 1/20, whatever it is.
> 
> This does mean you can just grab a random version of the item you want... then bounty it up until you can roll it 20 times, and on average you'll get it ancient. Can be helpful if you are getting screwed, and it's a critical item, like the weapon.


Yeap. I tried on a extra one i had around and after two tries I got an ancient but still not a good one as some folks out there are packing. Guess I will farm bounties and keep trying...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Just as I was getting really frustrated with not getting anything good after 5 hours of play time today. This baby dropped:


----------



## Crazy9000

That is a pretty awesome dagger of darts.. you can even roll it to area damage if that turns out better then 10%.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Just as I was getting really frustrated with not getting anything good after 5 hours of play time today. This baby dropped:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dam 3.3k deeps. nice.


----------



## yahu

That Dagger o' Darts would make me really frustrated.


----------



## Sainesk

Chantodo Firebird Archon Wiz has to be the weirdest item combinations ever - pretty insane how GG gear = 20% fire 19% Arcane to keep Chantodo Wave damage as Fire.

Nooo not a 20% Arcane roll again!









+like I mentioned before, Archon build without the Archon set


----------



## Zaen

Doing one of those firebird/chantodo Wiz, not the most obvious setup but works very well, forget about arcane and bet it all on fire and you will see the fire wave of destruction from chantodo really blaze enemies and with the burning effect from firebird's it's just brutal. Still pretty fragile in thoughness, i'm getting used to dieyng and letting the firebird's revive me with a meteor









Yeah i got the 4th piece for firebird's set, T4 is getting really easy now ^_^ As long as i don't get pulled in constantly by elites, when i'm in cooldown for archon, it's just wait out the "burn baby, burn" effect from firebird's. Can't wait to get the full set to bust through T6+ Now i got 4 pieces of the set i may try the GR20 and then set dungeon to complete the season journey.

I also know the frustration, been trying to get the falcon wings since monday, must have made 45 visits to heaven's tier 1 and no misterous chest yet







Got 3 pets from the menagerie goblin and i think a special sword mod( not really sure if it is special or not but looks like it is one of those 5years blizz sword), otherwise nothing... did only 1 bounty each day because of it, and still no wings. Got no wing or pennats yet, and pets only those3 from new goblin









Btw i looked up clan and found no overclock clan, will look up in communities later tonight. Or do i have to log in a NA server to find the clan? That sound unnecessary but it's best to check.


----------



## StealthSkull

Anybody try the marauders set with fire elemental arrow and krider? Seems to be stronger than wiz but so lag u can't use it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Doing one of those firebird/chantodo Wiz, not the most obvious setup but works very well, forget about arcane and bet it all on fire and you will see the fire wave of destruction from chantodo really blaze enemies and with the burning effect from firebird's it's just brutal. Still pretty fragile in thoughness, i'm getting used to dieyng and letting the firebird's revive me with a meteor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i got the 4th piece for firebird's set, T4 is getting really easy now ^_^ As long as i don't get pulled in constantly by elites, when i'm in cooldown for archon, it's just wait out the "burn baby, burn" effect from firebird's. Can't wait to get the full set to bust through T6+ Now i got 4 pieces of the set i may try the GR20 and then set dungeon to complete the season journey.
> 
> I also know the frustration, been trying to get the falcon wings since monday, must have made 45 visits to heaven's tier 1 and no misterous chest yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 3 pets from the menagerie goblin and i think a special sword mod( not really sure if it is special or not but looks like it is one of those 5years blizz sword), otherwise nothing... did only 1 bounty each day because of it, and still no wings. Got no wing or pennats yet, and pets only those3 from new goblin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw i looked up clan and found no overclock clan, will look up in communities later tonight. Or do i have to log in a NA server to find the clan? That sound unnecessary but it's best to check.


The clan is only on the NA server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Anybody try the marauders set with fire elemental arrow and krider? Seems to be stronger than wiz but so lag u can't use it.


I heard people tried it in PTR and thought it would be much stronger then wiz, but was so laggy you can't use it.


----------



## StealthSkull

Crazy what class would u play for solo this season? Or want to.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Crazy what class would u play for solo this season? Or want to.


I haven't been playing, but I think I would go with sader if I was doing okay on paragon.


----------



## yahu

Giddy-up!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Anybody try the marauders set with fire elemental arrow and krider? Seems to be stronger than wiz but so lag u can't use it.


I have given this a go on my S6 DH, I currently have anc. Mistake gloves, Cinder coat and 2P Mar. using Entanglement with the entanglement bow and Multi-shot with the finale rune I have no problem clearing a mob, currently suffering from low DPS so I am limited to T3 but I can spam Multi-shot to my hearts content


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you guys should start farming mats and upgrade rares, then reforge legendary. It gets awful expensive, but it is directly farmable. Thankfully I haven't had to do that much this season, but LoN builds can be a pita, requiring all ancient.
> 
> *edit - forgot to axe - which xmog you after lemans? I really want moar pets but gd those things get tedious. I have gotten the rainbow portrait (lucked out in one of the other communities I'm in) and would like the cosmic wings eventually.


Specifically the crossbow. But also trying to get falcon wings and eventually cosmic.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Specifically the crossbow. But also trying to get falcon wings and eventually cosmic.


ah, not sure I've seen the crossbow transmog. Them cosmic wings are apparently a pita. I did happen upon the zombie in Weeping Hollow during my second run - kablooey'd right through that som' batch before even knowing it had spawned, so I couldn't invite anyone.

dear god, the re-worked bandit shrines are insane! multiple trips back and forth to town and I eventually gave up on picking up all the blues/yellows. didn't like 4 bandits used to pop outta that thing?


----------



## StealthSkull

This is an end game build not an early build. If u need help gearing ask around the clan. If they let me in the clan community I may be of some help I'll add it later today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have given this a go on my S6 DH, I currently have anc. Mistake gloves, Cinder coat and 2P Mar. using Entanglement with the entanglement bow and Multi-shot with the finale rune I have no problem clearing a mob, currently suffering from low DPS so I am limited to T3 but I can spam Multi-shot to my hearts content


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Specifically the crossbow. But also trying to get falcon wings and eventually cosmic.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, not sure I've seen the crossbow transmog. Them cosmic wings are apparently a pita. I did happen upon the zombie in Weeping Hollow during my second run - kablooey'd right through that som' batch before even knowing it had spawned, so I couldn't invite anyone.
> 
> dear god, the re-worked bandit shrines are insane! multiple trips back and forth to town and I eventually gave up on picking up all the blues/yellows. didn't like 4 bandits used to pop outta that thing?
Click to expand...

I have never seen a bandit shrine lol.


----------



## yahu

^your robutt probably had.









last season they seemed like other shrines but now they look different - they have like a goblin sack at the top and seem taller/differently shaped. I've gotten a few this season.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I have never seen a bandit shrine lol.


better than a gob pack in my opinion and can only get it outside of the rifts.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> better than a gob pack in my opinion and can only get it outside of the rifts.


Definitely better than goblin packs. You can set yourself up for the shrine, where as a gob pack you can walk into it and they start running everywhere before you're ready lol


----------



## PaPaBlista

Still playing GRIM DAWN ...... going on 2 nite fore a little D3 with a friend. tell ya grim d iz the ****z,









Full game torrent Grim Dawn (v2.3.0.8) [GOG]

free no crack game Diablo 2 ish W/graphic


----------



## lemans81

I had brother chris doing outside the rifts for me..........for 2 seasons.


----------



## yahu

I might try and run an all-nighter tonight...I'm sure I'll be wall-walkin' at some point.


----------



## brazilianloser

My current pet peeve is the current moving of my character even when holding shift... mapped it to space bar as well and the [email protected]#$%^ still moving all the time. I am here trying to keep my distance to increase dps and stay alive and the guy keeps on moving in... that crap bothers me greatly.

Guess I need to stop putting so many hours now that Finals are upon my ass... and to make matters worst I am sick for the first time in the semester and we are moving in two weeks... Sure hope Comcast won't be a pain where I am going.


----------



## yahu

^oh noes! that's a lot going on all within close proximity! I've never had force move not work for me. Well, the only time is if I have the skill mapped to left mouse that has an active cooldown. If I'm moving already and I try to stop by holding down shift click but cooldown is ongoing, it will keep going to the initial click point. Once stopped, even if not off cooldown, holding shift will keep me planted.

you might be able to use some funky force move combo, where you're always locked unless you hold down force move, but that just seems like a pain. I know with some builds that use hexing pants, they will do something like this. mapped to the scroll so that when they scroll they start moving. Crazy has a better breakdown I'm sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> My current pet peeve is the current moving of my character even when holding shift... mapped it to space bar as well and the [email protected]#$%^ still moving all the time. I am here trying to keep my distance to increase dps and stay alive and the guy keeps on moving in... that crap bothers me greatly.
> 
> Guess I need to stop putting so many hours now that Finals are upon my ass... and to make matters worst I am sick for the first time in the semester and we are moving in two weeks... Sure hope Comcast won't be a pain where I am going.


Two main possibilities there... your keyboard is locking up and ignoring the key press, or you have a macro or something hitting keys (they often interrupt keys you hold down). The keyboard locking up is actually fairly common. To fix that you would just remap keys until you find combos that work, or get a better keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^oh noes! that's a lot going on all within close proximity! I've never had force move not work for me. Well, the only time is if I have the skill mapped to left mouse that has an active cooldown. If I'm moving already and I try to stop by holding down shift click but cooldown is ongoing, it will keep going to the initial click point. Once stopped, even if not off cooldown, holding shift will keep me planted.
> 
> you might be able to use some funky force move combo, where you're always locked unless you hold down force move, but that just seems like a pain. I know with some builds that use hexing pants, they will do something like this. mapped to the scroll so that when they scroll they start moving. Crazy has a better breakdown I'm sure.


I recommend everyone use force move. Spacebar works pretty good for it. If you use the numlock trick, you have to bind it to mousewheel scroll, since the numlock trick doesn't work if you hold down a key.

For those of you who don't know the numlock trick, Diablo 3 has a secret built in skill auto cast. Map the skill to a numpad key, then hold down that numpad key while turning numlock off. The skill will autocast when it's off cooldown. Very good for skills you always want.


----------



## brazilianloser

Got a Corsair K70RGB... Can't really think of another game where a similar situation would take place to test it.

Anything other than Shift or Space Bar would just be awkward. Oh well will just adapt to the annoyance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Got a Corsair K70RGB... Can't really think of another game where a similar situation would take place to test it.
> 
> Anything other than Shift or Space Bar would just be awkward. Oh well will just adapt to the annoyance.


Looks like that keyboard has "N key rollover" which means it shouldn't ignore any key presses, no matter how many you hold down.

Are you a WD by any chance? I think the "locust swarm" skill ignores force stand in some cases, unless they patched that.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> For those of you who don't know the numlock trick, Diablo 3 has a secret built in skill auto cast. Map the skill to a numpad key, then hold down that numpad key while turning numlock off. The skill will autocast when it's off cooldown. Very good for skills you always want.


Thank you Crazy, I knew about this trick but could never get it to work and I was just going to ask how and or what I was doing wrong, now I see what I did wrong. again thanks, this will work great for D6 EB wizard


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like that keyboard has "N key rollover" which means it shouldn't ignore any key presses, no matter how many you hold down.
> 
> Are you a WD by any chance? I think the "locust swarm" skill ignores force stand in some cases, unless they patched that.


Nah the problem occurs on my Wiz and DH.
Evasive Fire and Multishot causes my dude to take steps foward... and on Wiz Arcane Torrent and during Archon as well... I do use my scroll wheel to force move but during this situations I am not moving so scroll wheel is stopped at that point.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> For those of you who don't know the numlock trick, Diablo 3 has a secret built in skill auto cast. Map the skill to a numpad key, then hold down that numpad key while turning numlock off. The skill will autocast when it's off cooldown. Very good for skills you always want.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Crazy, I knew about this trick but could never get it to work and I was just going to ask how and or what I was doing wrong, now I see what I did wrong. again thanks, this will work great for D6 EB wizard
Click to expand...

AH FARKLE

Where was this info 4 years ago. Any other useful secret tips lol


----------



## brazilianloser

Lol yeah just tried that numlock trick and it works... Nice.. well that makes things a bit easier.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> AH FARKLE
> 
> Where was this info 4 years ago. Any other useful secret tips lol


Yeah, wish I would have known this long ago, probably could have even cleared higher rifts.


----------



## Crazy9000

Dang, I've been using numlock since season 1 zDPS WD. I must have mentioned it at some point before







.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang, I've been using numlock since season 1 zDPS WD. I must have mentioned it at some point before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Possibly, but not to me. I'm really surprised that this information is not stated in the tutorial tips in the beginning either.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang, I've been using numlock since season 1 zDPS WD. I must have mentioned it at some point before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You have, and I have shared it with others but personally I didn't enjoy gameplay while using it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> You have, and I have shared it with others but personally I didn't enjoy gameplay while using it.


Out of my monk, wiz and dh this season that I tried this afternoon only the dh felt like it benefited from this trick due to the way multishot build works. But yeah I tried on monk and wiz and in both cases its no bueno with the current builds I am running.


----------



## spdaimon

So, this is kind of a noob question...if you do multiple classes, you can't do the seasonal objectives over, correct?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> So, this is kind of a noob question...if you do multiple classes, you can't do the seasonal objectives over, correct?


What do you mean by seasonal objectives? The achievements are account wide, so if I kill Ghom on T9 or whatever, I don't have to do it again if I make a monk. You could kill him anyways if you wanted though







.


----------



## Sainesk

Yep, you'll only get the 2 set items for the character that completes it first.

Man I need a 2nd conquest, I've done the 3 gems to lv 65 and I keep failing to solo T10 rift in 2min even with permateleport + permaarchon + nemesis bracer (load screens take too long!) I've even messed around with nifty things like cubing gloves of worship with spear of lycander and getting all shrine effects before the rift, swapping out spear before entering.

Either load screens have gotten longer since last patch or DH spoiled me last season where even a bad rift that took over 2 min was unacceptable.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yep, you'll only get the 2 set items for the character that completes it first.
> 
> Man I need a 2nd conquest, I've done the 3 gems to lv 65 and I keep failing to solo T10 rift in 2min even with permateleport + permaarchon + nemesis bracer (load screens take too long!) I've even messed around with nifty things like cubing gloves of worship with spear of lycander and getting all shrine effects before the rift, swapping out spear before entering.
> 
> Either load screens have gotten longer since last patch or DH spoiled me last season where even a bad rift that took over 2 min was unacceptable.


Just get two hunters in there with ya... and keep on doing until you get one of those big map ones and everyone just splits. At least the splitting part on a big map was how I was able to get it. Doing it solo I think would be a bit harder on you.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What do you mean by seasonal objectives? The achievements are account wide, so if I kill Ghom on T9 or whatever, I don't have to do it again if I make a monk. You could kill him anyways if you wanted though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


When you make your character seasonal, there is objectives for you to do in order to get the rewards. Last season and this season (I believe) you get armor as part of your rewards for finishing certain objectives. So I was asking about making multiple characters for the season and have them get their respective armor sets. As someone answered, no you can only get it once. I guess you could get the other armor sets still, but would have to be drops.

post #1000!


----------



## RW2112

You are referring to the gifts for the armor pieces you are correct, only get those once per season.

If ya see me on I also am looking for a 2 minute rift so lets get a group up for it.


----------



## Crazy9000

The weird thing about the haedrig's gift bag is that you don't even get another one if you start a hardcore character. One per season.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The weird thing about the haedrig's gift bag is that you don't even get another one if you start a hardcore character. One per season.


I feel like you should get them for your 3 rebirths only....no matter HC or SC.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well I started a Sader, I bout had it with wiz, can't get any drops got one firebird offhand item 3 times, I might try that toon later but sader is my go to. I still have a WD I haven't even got to 70 yet might try some more on that later. I need to do bounties I don't even have all my gem plans yet, Nightraven leveled my Sader above 50 this morning Thank you! (BTW Who are you) Still need more plans to craft good gear until I can get drops. I'm wasn't even getting drops in rifts in T mode . Maybe I'll get more time to play soon.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang, I've been using numlock since season 1 zDPS WD. I must have mentioned it at some point before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Possibly, but not to me. I'm really surprised that this information is not stated in the tutorial tips in the beginning either.


it's been mentioned but not all toons used to need it. It was big on monks back in the day, and any monk using it would be constantly spamming some attack in town. Never really needed to use it myself as I setup macros if needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yep, you'll only get the 2 set items for the character that completes it first.
> 
> Man I need a 2nd conquest, I've done the 3 gems to lv 65 and I keep failing to solo T10 rift in 2min even with permateleport + permaarchon + nemesis bracer (load screens take too long!) I've even messed around with nifty things like cubing gloves of worship with spear of lycander and getting all shrine effects before the rift, swapping out spear before entering.
> 
> Either load screens have gotten longer since last patch or DH spoiled me last season where even a bad rift that took over 2 min was unacceptable.


weren't you with us during the 20-min boss run? Now that I think about it, that was Jaboy. My chicken build can do the 20-min run if anyone wants to get that going again. It really helps when the 3 other players take levels like Adrial, Malthael, Uzual and pre-maps, but pretty much the rest are good to go. Unfortunately I played most of the night (when not wall walking) and I think I'm busy most of today until maybe late night.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The weird thing about the haedrig's gift bag is that you don't even get another one if you start a hardcore character. One per season.


agreed, very weird that even SC and HC aren't split.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I started a Sader, I bout had it with wiz, can't get any drops got one firebird offhand item 3 times, I might try that toon later but sader is my go to. I still have a WD I haven't even got to 70 yet might try some more on that later. I need to do bounties I don't even have all my gem plans yet, Nightraven leveled my Sader above 50 this morning Thank you! (BTW Who are you) Still need more plans to craft good gear until I can get drops. I'm wasn't even getting drops in rifts in T mode . Maybe I'll get more time to play soon.


You've been Nightraven'd...that's lemans' kid. GD - I saw Alkaizer ran a GR100 solo with wiz. I might need to try a wiz again - that just seems the strongest toon these last couple seasons ('sader was close last season, but not for group).


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> You are referring to the gifts for the armor pieces you are correct, only get those once per season.
> 
> If ya see me on I also am looking for a 2 minute rift so lets get a group up for it.


Next time you guys see me on just hit me up and I can try to help... I need some GR stones anyways even though I already got that conquest.

And saw that Alkaser dude playing.. Still don't get it how he doesn't get owned by simple attacks like I do trying to do GR72... Guess I need to do some more investigating.
My last final will be on Tuesday and our move isn't until after the 24 so in between that I will be on pretty much hardcore if anyone want to group and try to push some GR as a group above and beyond GR70. Can't upgrade gems anymore doing the usual casual random group GR which are always in the 60~70 range.


----------



## Zaen

Damn good weekend, in D3 that is xD Got the full firebird's set, Ancient chantodo's set (both pieces), all i need now is some pwr leng gems and compass rose ring, the archon hat and belt and im all about set to run GR50+ Doing GR 35 last night and it was nice with the full set, almost too easy.

Still haven't logged to NA server to send request to clan, will get around to it ^_^


----------



## Sainesk

Almost gotten all the cosmetics - 2 more weapons to go and cosmic wings/pets... No rush on the pets now that I have the crazy little zombie girl.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Almost gotten all the cosmetics - 2 more weapons to go and cosmic wings/pets...


Almost giving up on cosmetics... did 1st tier of heaven looking for the falcon wings some 60 times over and still no misterious chest







There were no conditionals for it, i think, but i can't seem to find it...as folr the other.. well not all that interested in them, just me probably. I do want some wings since i got none


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Almost gotten all the cosmetics - 2 more weapons to go and cosmic wings/pets... No rush on the pets now that I have the crazy little zombie girl.


I appreciate inclusion on that zombie girl sir.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Almost gotten all the cosmetics - 2 more weapons to go and cosmic wings/pets...
> 
> 
> 
> Almost giving up on cosmetics... did 1st tier of heaven looking for the falcon wings some 60 times over and still no misterious chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were no conditionals for it, i think, but i can't seem to find it...as folr the other.. well not all that interested in them, just me probably. I do want some wings since i got none
Click to expand...

Yeah I threw away 5-6 hours worth of games looking for falcon wings, with nothing to show for it.

So on another note, thinking about having an open game with a soon to be new clan member that I shall not name.....but this brother....chris.....might be doing bounties soon. Much thanks to Stealth for giving me the idea


----------



## Sainesk

Yeah the mysterious chests are brutal, I was just going to every cosmetic spot and remaking game crossing ones off my list to go to once I found them. Besides cosmic wings and all pets you can probably get most of them dedicating a few days... Shame some of them are in places you'd likely never go during normal gameplay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I appreciate inclusion on that zombie girl sir.
> 
> Yeah I threw away 5-6 hours worth of games looking for falcon wings, with nothing to show for it.


Np, I was just thinking your WD now looks like a true necromancer








Luckily falcon wings is one of the areas with bounties so eventually doing bounties you're bound to get it anyway...


----------



## lemans81

So day one of top secret project codenamed twinkleDark is a success. Lvl70 para 110+, 6xHelltooth, travelers+compass, taskers, jerams. Need sacred harvester, manjumas knife, and short mans finger. Brother SearingChris is currently in testing, hopefully tomorrow sometime you all can join him.

Nothing to see here move along.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So day one of top secret project codenamed twinkleDark is a success. Lvl70 para 110+, 6xHelltooth, travelers+compass, taskers, jerams. Need sacred harvester, manjumas knife, and short mans finger. Brother SearingChris is currently in testing, hopefully tomorrow sometime you all can join him.
> 
> Nothing to see here move along.


C9k might make a comeback due to Stealth's new method too.


----------



## Cybertox

So I just realized Season 6 has started, not entirely sure whether there is anything new apart from those showcased cosmetic items. I am currently playing the new DOOM so do not know whether I will join this season or not. Entirely depends on how good DOOM's multiplayer will be.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Got a good Sader going, also looted The Stomach Pet and some white transmogs The Reapers Kiss and a dagger (can't remember the name) just going to do T1 rifts for keys and bounties for mats so I can cube a bunch of crap, got a cool buff that 100%'s my blessed hammers damage + the hammer jammers, I don't have to left click much at all, I knew I shouldn't have betrayed my Sader addiction , I will keep any firebird drops if I get them and revive my Wiz later on. I do see a lot of people killin it with the Wiz. Actually see a lot liking Monk too.

Just gotta wait on the server maintenance... (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)?


----------



## Crazy9000

This diablo patch has the least gameplay changes ever. All the dev time was spent on new pets... So if you're going to miss a season, this would be the one to miss IMO.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I just realized Season 6 has started, not entirely sure whether there is anything new apart from those showcased cosmetic items. I am currently playing the new DOOM so do not know whether I will join this season or not. Entirely depends on how good DOOM's multiplayer will be.


If you play EU server i can help with boost to Lv.70

I've been looking at new DOOM (haven't bought it yet), looks hardcore with all the gore and finishing moves. I love single player but i'm actually anxious for UT4 to get out of pre-alpha/alpha phase for the online arena massacres







Only that game is going to make me drop D3 for a bit and won't be for very long


----------



## lemans81

So operation SearingDark is live, still need a few things but its T7 bounties right now. Everyone in the clan or f/list is welcome to rift in there or just sit and wait for bounties. Just do watch for it to make a new game if it hangs too long it might need a reset (if you pm me on here there is a chance I will see it).

If anyone wants something different let me know. (Rifts or greaters?)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> If you play EU server i can help with boost to Lv.70
> 
> I've been looking at new DOOM (haven't bought it yet), looks hardcore with all the gore and finishing moves. I love single player but i'm actually anxious for UT4 to get out of pre-alpha/alpha phase for the online arena massacres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only that game is going to make me drop D3 for a bit and won't be for very long


A boost to lvl 70 on European servers would be awesome. While DOOM is a good game I dont see myself playing it that much unless I will be really impressed by the multiplayer, I played it during the Open Beta and while it was good and I enjoyed playing it, it was nothing extraordinary. So due to that I feel like playing some Diablo, seasons are always fun. Plus I haven't tried it out yet on my new SSD which should eliminate the stuttering I was experiencing in my previous plays. No idea which class to play though, played so much the Crusader class in Season 5 and while I really enjoyed it I dont like the idea of playing it again in a newer season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This diablo patch has the least gameplay changes ever. All the dev time was spent on new pets... So if you're going to miss a season, this would be the one to miss IMO.


Yeah I noticed that too while going through the patch notes, but despite all that I still would like to give it a try. I always enjoy playing Diablo until to the point where the infinite grind kicks in. To say the truth I feel like its time for one last expansion









Lemans back at it again with the shady stuff


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So operation SearingDark is live, still need a few things but its T7 bounties right now. Everyone in the clan or f/list is welcome to rift in there or just sit and wait for bounties. Just do watch for it to make a new game if it hangs too long it might need a reset (if you pm me on here there is a chance I will see it).
> 
> If anyone wants something different let me know. (Rifts or greaters?)


My suggestion would be to have him run T6 rifts until he has decent T10 gear (people could hop in for powerlevel). Then have him do a day of greater rifts to get some gems leveled, and go on to some T10. If people can do their own rifts, the T10 bounties getting done while you rift yourself is awesome.


----------



## Cybertox

Installing Diablo









@Zaen

Add me, Cybertox #2808


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So operation SearingDark is live, still need a few things but its T7 bounties right now. Everyone in the clan or f/list is welcome to rift in there or just sit and wait for bounties. Just do watch for it to make a new game if it hangs too long it might need a reset (if you pm me on here there is a chance I will see it).
> 
> If anyone wants something different let me know. (Rifts or greaters?)
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion would be to have him run T6 rifts until he has decent T10 gear (people could hop in for powerlevel). Then have him do a day of greater rifts to get some gems leveled, and go on to some T10. If people can do their own rifts, the T10 bounties getting done while you rift yourself is awesome.
Click to expand...

Yeah he just needs a rorg....so sorta have to bounty. Once I have that I may lower him down, since he can chicken now, the last thing he needs is ancient manjuma knife and T10 bounties should be nothing. If I am on the account T10 is easy but searingdark doesn't do as well by itself......


----------



## Sainesk

you know you've farmed cosmetics too much when you start to hate regular chests with a passion... 2 weapon mogs still evading me (Sungjae's Fury and Templar's Chain). At this rate I might find Cosmic Wings first since there's sometimes a rainbow goblin on the Cathedral Lv2 route...


----------



## Cybertox

Started a Witch Doctor, anyone wants to boost me on European servers?


----------



## lemans81

Ok project twinkleDark is running T10s....no clue how efficient though. The test on chicken found that it failed more than it succeeded, so went back to the build that tops the wd leaderboard. Will be doing this for a bit so I can build GR tokens.


----------



## DoomDash

Senpai.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Senpai.


I thought you were going to play this season







.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I thought you were going to play this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought I could but I still shouldn't. Still love the game in theory







.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Installing Diablo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zaen
> 
> Add me, Cybertox #2808


Sorry wasn't able to log here yesterday. Will add you when i get back home (at work atm). We probably got 1H difference (i'm in Portugal) i usually log in D3 around 21/21:30 until around 00:00/00:30

Add me also Skoll#2561

2 Edit's: I'm not in clan, will join community when i remember to log in a NA server







and also im doing T8 bounties and GR-50 (yes i do mean under lv 50 GR) and never boosted or been boosted in D3, so im thinking i go back to T1, or the sorts, and you reap the XP from the kills while trying not to get killed, or we can do the same in another Torment level.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Got my new Sader to 150 yesterday thanks to our bro Searing dark, would like to do some rifts for gr keys, is that what twink is running. try to get on later today got a lot of yards to mow today.
Oh BTW has anyone had the bug of not getting there GR rift key after completing a rift, it has happened to me 4or 5 times...running T4 rifts just for the keys. I'm going to bump to T6 and see if it still happens...


----------



## Crazy9000

Drop chance for gr keys isn't 100% until T6. T7+ starts to give chance for a second.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Got my new Sader to 150 yesterday thanks to our bro Searing dark, would like to do some rifts for gr keys, is that what twink is running. try to get on later today got a lot of yards to mow today.
> Oh BTW has anyone had the bug of not getting there GR rift key after completing a rift, it has happened to me 4or 5 times...running T4 rifts just for the keys. I'm going to bump to T6 and see if it still happens...


Searing is runnng T10 rifts for the next 14 hours or so....assuming it doesn't crash. I think c9k is doing T6 rifts so find him, add him and then go from 0-500paragon in a few hours lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

I switched c9k to T7 bounties before I left for work, so he can cube some stuff. Bastard found a nice ancient yangs recurve at paragon 100. I think c9k is going to end up higher paragon then me, I've been pretty lazy about doing group grifts.


----------



## PaPaBlista

You guy's make me LoL xtra out loud......


----------



## lemans81

So probably around Sunday morning I will have Searing switch over to like 45-50 GR's, for gem leveling, which is actually something I sorely need on both my characters. I noticed last night it was up to around 250 GR tokens.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Started a Witch Doctor, anyone wants to boost me on European servers?


Log in tonight and whisper me and we do some T6 or T8 rifts or bounties









Was able to finish GR55 last night, although i died some 3 times and it took a lot of time. Need the compass rose ring to finish basic build, maybe the swami helm too, using leoric's crown for more cooldown atm.

Firebird bonus is buggy for me, i never get more then 50 stacks and sometimes the icon doesn't want to show up and when it does it sticks there for a long time after i have left, for example, a Rift. Anyone have been having problems with firebird bonus?

For this last reason i'm not the fastest runner but when i do get the set bonus i just teleport around burning everything.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So probably around Sunday morning I will have Searing switch over to like 45-50 GR's, for gem leveling, which is actually something I sorely need on both my characters. I noticed last night it was up to around 250 GR tokens.


I've been soloing Gr 40's for gem leveling, I can clear a 50 in under 10 minutes using my DH w/ M6 firing multishot, if I see your toon on I will hop in or I could just pop in with my DMO wizard for gear drops, I need more Fire birds set pieces


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I've been soloing Gr 40's for gem leveling, I can clear a 50 in under 10 minutes using my DH w/ M6 firing multishot, if I see your toon on I will hop in or I could just pop in with my DMO wizard for gear drops, I need more Fire birds set pieces


I got some 2 or 3 extra pieces of that set but i would have to find a way to send them even playing in different servers (i play EU). If it's possible tell me how xD Or one of us would have to join in the other's game.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I got some 2 or 3 extra pieces of that set but i would have to find a way to send them even playing in different servers (i play EU). If it's possible tell me how xD Or one of us would have to join in the other's game.


Item sharing is limited to people that where in the game with you when it dropped, and even then it is only for a few hours after that it becomes account bound, meaning your stuck with it or you scrap it.

On that note, I have noticed that an item drop is sharable for maybe an hour or 2 but if I log out be for it expires and stay logged out for a couple days that item is still sharable when I log back in.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Item sharing is limited to people that where in the game with you when it dropped, and even then it is only for a few hours after that it becomes account bound, meaning your stuck with it or you scrap it.
> 
> On that note, I have noticed that an item drop is sharable for maybe an hour or 2 but if I log out be for it expires and stay logged out for a couple days that item is still sharable when I log back in.


Baaah. Too bad


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Baaah. Too bad


You really have been gone for a while, the ability to share loot at anytime with anyone was patched out along with the demise of the auction house when ROS was released


----------



## lemans81

Sorry guys I forgot to turn searing back on after getting notice that I am jobless.....should mean lots more D3 time right? food is over rate anyways.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Sorry guys I forgot to turn searing back on after getting notice that I am jobless.....should mean lots more D3 time right? food is over rate anyways.


Damn that really sucks... do you at least get unemployment for awhile?


----------



## lemans81

I am actually a contract employee and the company I work for is notorious for getting out of unemployment payments.....so they offered me a couple of positions that are 30-40% below my current rate and are like 1-2 hour drives each way, basically they want me to quit so I can't get unemployment. Figure I will take anything that is close to home(hate to drive more than 30 minutes each way) and just go job searching while I do.


----------



## lemans81

That moment when you realize your WD isn't doing what he should be and you get helltooth pants and it says "new transmog"....damn you zuni pants for your trolls.

Searing is doing T10's for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Rickles

requested to join clan (dottie)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am actually a contract employee and the company I work for is notorious for getting out of unemployment payments.....so they offered me a couple of positions that are 30-40% below my current rate and are like 1-2 hour drives each way, basically they want me to quit so I can't get unemployment. Figure I will take anything that is close to home(hate to drive more than 30 minutes each way) and just go job searching while I do.


I feel ya man this truly sucs....


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> You really have been gone for a while, the ability to share loot at anytime with anyone was patched out along with the demise of the auction house when ROS was released


My problem isn't that i was out long, more that i'm new







It's been a 5 year delay i know, but after some 10y+ playing D2 i just had to get D3 and RoS for my new PC.

Edit: Finally got all i want for my firebird/chantodo's Wiz \o/ Doing T10 bounties, to cube stuff, and some NR for the GR keys to upg. some jewels. just broke 400P last night *\o/*

Anyone has any advice in trying to get the extra stash tab? The conquests are a pain in the *#+ i doubt i will make them before season end.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am actually a contract employee and the company I work for is notorious for getting out of unemployment payments.....so they offered me a couple of positions that are 30-40% below my current rate and are like 1-2 hour drives each way, basically they want me to quit so I can't get unemployment. Figure I will take anything that is close to home(hate to drive more than 30 minutes each way) and just go job searching while I do.


Been there. Good luck









Edit: Doing Helpdesk service for a newspaper and logistics company which human resources are supplied by several human resources companies, one of which employs me. Not a safe job, doesn't pay well either... won't be staying more then i need to get some experience in the field. I'm a automation and computer electronics technician so dealing with users and company software (or most kinds of software lol) isn't my fav cup of tea. Going to and coming from the company takes 3H every day plus 9h of work (including lunch)...left with very little time for my gaming addictions ^_^


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am actually a contract employee and the company I work for is notorious for getting out of unemployment payments.....so they offered me a couple of positions that are 30-40% below my current rate and are like 1-2 hour drives each way, basically they want me to quit so I can't get unemployment. Figure I will take anything that is close to home(hate to drive more than 30 minutes each way) and just go job searching while I do.


I to am contract labor, my job is semi safe as long as the company I work for keeps the contract.
I work on Diesel trucks and under DOT regulations they are required to be inspected once every 90 days, so as long as there are trucks here someone will need to inspect them, but rumor has it that the client is trying to negotiate a lower price for the services provided by my parent company leaving a contract renewal in question.

On a side note, I have 6 keys for each of the 4 portals and would like to do some uber runs this evening, I will be on around 5 west coast time on the NA server, as of last night I am in the clan so you can se when I get on, looking to do these in T10 for a better drop rate if possible


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I am actually a contract employee and the company I work for is notorious for getting out of unemployment payments.....so they offered me a couple of positions that are 30-40% below my current rate and are like 1-2 hour drives each way, basically they want me to quit so I can't get unemployment. Figure I will take anything that is close to home(hate to drive more than 30 minutes each way) and just go job searching while I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I to am contract labor, my job is semi safe as long as the company I work for keeps the contract.
> I work on Diesel trucks and under DOT regulations they are required to be inspected once every 90 days, so as long as there are trucks here someone will need to inspect them, but rumor has it that the client is trying to negotiate a lower price for the services provided by my parent company leaving a contract renewal in question.
> 
> On a side note, I have 6 keys for each of the 4 portals and would like to do some uber runs this evening, I will be on around 5 west coast time on the NA server, as of last night I am in the clan so you can se when I get on, looking to do these in T10 for a better drop rate if possible
Click to expand...

So you're wolf? Not sure how that didn't connect.....but yeah lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Anyone has any advice in trying to get the extra stash tab? The conquests are a pain in the *#+ i doubt i will make them before season end.


What ones are you having trouble with?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What ones are you having trouble with?


Haven't made one yet xD

That is why i said i won't make it until season end. Still looking for the falcon wings, only cosmetics i have picked up are a bunch of pets, got 6 or 7 by now lol. Should be doing NR's and GR's, bounties to cube stuff i don't need for this Wyz, but nooo i'm still looking for the wings rofl xD


----------



## Crazy9000

I started up a hardcore character with stealthskull, and can do T6 at a decent pace for powerlevels now if anyone needs it (think 70HC is required for season journey). I don't get on until after 10pm PST though, might be a little late for most.

This is my first time actually playing hardcore in Diablo 3. One thing I didn't quite realize is that there's actually a lot more to do in HC. Since you can die, it's a good idea to gather a second gear set (or several) for each of your characters, as well as have backup gems leveled up... so when I find an item that's almost as good as the one I'm wearing, I'm actually happy instead of just salvaging it for not being better.


----------



## slickwilly

welcome to HC Crazy, I am thinking about rebirthing one of my barbs for season 6 HC, that is another thing you do in HC, you have back up toons because it isn't always easy to get a power level and speaking of I might be taking you up on that PL offer.


----------



## Crazy9000

Long term I think I might even want to make a full startup set augmented to level 1 (there's some recipe to add a leveled gem of ease to an item to make it level requirement 1), then leave that set in stash to level with.

I cleared a GR70 last night, so things have been coming along pretty smoothly. Since hardcore has less players, that got me in the 200's rankings too







. Gem levels are giong to take awhile to work on, but it should help now that I can do T10 and get 2 keys at once a lot of the time.


----------



## slickwilly

You want to do this with Cain's and Born's, then you put a high level gem of ease in an ancient weapon with large amounts of XP per kill and your level bar will look like the buffer bar on a you tube video with a good internet connection


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> You want to do this with Cain's and Born's, then you put a high level gem of ease in an ancient weapon with large amounts of XP per kill and your level bar will look like the buffer bar on a you tube video with a good internet connection


Remember even with the XP getting it's full effect below 70, it's only additive to the torment bonus. I don't remember what the T6 XP boost is... but if it's 1000%, you'd only get 10% more XP from adding 100% XP boost on gear. If the XP gear is slower at killing near 70, it could actually be slower then a 6 piece set.

I think for XP boost if you just did leorics + hellfire ring, cube leoric crown, and ruby in socket on helm, with a full 6 piece set, you would have a good balance. If I'm remembering wrong and torment 6 is a lot lower then 1000% that would change things though.


----------



## brazilianloser

I don't know man... Withe Leoric on cube, Born, Cain, 60 Gem of Ease in a Ancient lvl 70 wepon and Hellfire Ring I hit 50ish in but 2 minutes in a T6 Rift... then cleared one and a half after with PitViper and I was 70... it took maybe 20 minutes top of actual play time if the afk time in between was not there.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I don't know man... Withe Leoric on cube, Born, Cain, 60 Gem of Ease in a Ancient lvl 70 wepon and Hellfire Ring I hit 50ish in but 2 minutes in a T6 Rift... then cleared one and a half after with PitViper and I was 70... it took maybe 20 minutes top of actual play time if the afk time in between was not there.


That's all the gem of ease.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's all the gem of ease.


Not sure about that. Thus season alone I have leveled about six extra tools and this last one was the fastest. And the only one in which I was using hell ring and born plus Cain. Before that it only been the gem and helm bonus.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Not sure about that. Thus season alone I have leveled about six extra tools and this last one was the fastest. And the only one in which I was using hell ring and born plus Cain. Before that it only been the gem and helm bonus.


Torment 6 is a 1600% XP bonus (just checked), so XP gear isn't going to be much more then a 10% boost. I mean it's worth doing if you happen to have the stuff, but it wouldn't be worth considering if you had to spend time gathering the gear, and especially not to reduce the level requirements to solo powerlevel.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I started up a hardcore character with stealthskull, and can do T6 at a decent pace for powerlevels now if anyone needs it (think 70HC is required for season journey). I don't get on until after 10pm PST though, might be a little late for most.
> 
> This is my first time actually playing hardcore in Diablo 3. One thing I didn't quite realize is that there's actually a lot more to do in HC. Since you can die, it's a good idea to gather a second gear set (or several) for each of your characters, as well as have backup gems leveled up... so when I find an item that's almost as good as the one I'm wearing, I'm actually happy instead of just salvaging it for not being better.


You must mean conquest, not journey... right?

I've been told that one does not need to do a HC Toon to get conquests done and earn the extra tab in stash, but since this is my 1st season i actually made it at start i may as well being 'duped' by him. As i stated previously i doubt i will make any of the conquests and so i really doubt i will get the precious extra tab







I don't think i will make another Toon, don't have the time to invest in another build, getting the gear, then re-rolling enchants, betting shards for ancients.. etc, etc.. it all has to be farmed in a way or another and i've hardly been successful at that with my only Toon, getting there but it's very slow going right now.
Just like my search for any sort of wings is ending in frustration, not sure how many times i did heaven's tier 1 and the "paper drawn" whimsyshire, or wtv the name is, from the goblin, i bet the conquest portion of the season will to end in frustration.


----------



## yahu

Well GD...my email changed and I've been busy as fugg...I didn't realize there were so many updates on here! I hope to play tonight/weekend, but it depends on the wapce and her foiling plans... I've spent way too much time chasing/falling asleep chasing stupid cosmetics this season. I need to research all the white item xmogs. I didn't realize you could keep/share those, which is kind of nice.

@Zaen the extra stash tab is relatively easy and could be done in a solid day or two with help. The toughest ones will be getting multiple gems up to higher levels and some of the conquests. Again, if you have help it will be much easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So day one of top secret project codenamed twinkleDark is a success. Lvl70 para 110+, 6xHelltooth, travelers+compass, taskers, jerams. Need sacred harvester, manjumas knife, and short mans finger. Brother SearingChris is currently in testing, hopefully tomorrow sometime you all can join him.
> 
> Nothing to see here move along.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> C9k might make a comeback due to Stealth's new method too.


I saw C9k running last I played, and was like "sweet, service is up and running" and created a new toon...T10??? dammit.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This diablo patch has the least gameplay changes ever. All the dev time was spent on new pets... So if you're going to miss a season, this would be the one to miss IMO.


I'm hoping a lot of the dev time was spent on the next patch or something even cooler, like an xpac (I won't hold my breath) and they pulled a lot of this stuff from the Chinese version (I know the wings and rainbow portrait, and some pets were, for instance). If that was the case, they probably didn't need to utilize the same devs, and certainly not the same level of work to port.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> If you play EU server i can help with boost to Lv.70
> 
> I've been looking at new DOOM (haven't bought it yet), looks hardcore with all the gore and finishing moves. I love single player but i'm actually anxious for UT4 to get out of pre-alpha/alpha phase for the online arena massacres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only that game is going to make me drop D3 for a bit and won't be for very long


I've been out of Unreal since UT2004 I think? The last time they did UT anyway. I wasn't big on Unreal3, so if they bring a game back that is like UT2k3/2k4 that would most certainly ping my interest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yeah he just needs a rorg....so sorta have to bounty. Once I have that I may lower him down, since he can chicken now, the last thing he needs is ancient manjuma knife and T10 bounties should be nothing. If I am on the account T10 is easy but searingdark doesn't do as well by itself......


With HT/T10 you don't need ancient manajuma. HT wrecks and the knife just enables turbo chicken to let the gargs eat up the nonsense. helps if you have the right pants tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> you know you've farmed cosmetics too much when you start to hate regular chests with a passion... 2 weapon mogs still evading me (Sungjae's Fury and Templar's Chain). At this rate I might find Cosmic Wings first since there's sometimes a rainbow goblin on the Cathedral Lv2 route...


good luck on the cosmic wings. I've seen posts by people that track rainbow portals, and they're in the hundreds. Granted, other people have gotten them within the first couple tries, so ya never know. I got the rainbow portrait literally on my first try with someone that had a staff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Got my new Sader to 150 yesterday thanks to our bro Searing dark, would like to do some rifts for gr keys, is that what twink is running. try to get on later today got a lot of yards to mow today.
> Oh BTW has anyone had the bug of not getting there GR rift key after completing a rift, it has happened to me 4or 5 times...running T4 rifts just for the keys. I'm going to bump to T6 and see if it still happens...


why does it feel like I'm playing when I'm not?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I switched c9k to T7 bounties before I left for work, so he can cube some stuff. Bastard found a nice ancient yangs recurve at paragon 100. I think c9k is going to end up higher paragon then me, I've been pretty lazy about doing group grifts.


lol - Crazy's challenge for the season - stay ahead of his brother.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Torment 6 is a 1600% XP bonus (just checked), so XP gear isn't going to be much more then a 10% boost. I mean it's worth doing if you happen to have the stuff, but it wouldn't be worth considering if you had to spend time gathering the gear, and especially not to reduce the level requirements to solo powerlevel.


agree - there is no way I'd waste time leveling multiple gem of ease and waste time/resources getting the gear just right on SC. On HC, I definitely see the benefit for leveling an alt, especially if your main takes the long walk.


----------



## Zaen

@yahu Thx for the reply. I don't see how i will have the time, even with help, to make all those conquests. My wiz build currently needs to stop from time to time to get stacks up again and continue to burn A.S.A.P. but still takes time so even the 2min. rift is probably out of my reach. Help there might work but i see a lot of group rifting to achieve that, on limited time.

If you liked UT on any version you will probably enjoy this one, faster and more furious then ever, except for the fact that they are in pre-alpha now for a while, and even with that being playable and free for the past... almost 2years, there are still lots of bugs and netcode to figure out and since they involved the community in the development, the maps, skins, flags, omg the weapons, etc are badass. Played it for a few months and it was getting there, Epic just needs to improve on the netcode and stuff like that to make it the E-sport competitive game that they want to, or at least that was there talk a few months back.


----------



## yahu

^you need two conquests for the stash, I believe. the 20min boss one is relatively easy if you can go with a fast build (I used chicken with the WD both solo and pulled along clan members as well), and I believe the next easiest (depending on your toon) is 3 gems to 65.

Since the OCN clan is pretty quiet sounding for the Europe region, I'd suggest looking at some of the public communities in-game, such as Greater Rifts. Finding a 4-man to run 65+ should be easy, so that would get your gems. you can probably also find conquest communities, or try other communities (split bounties?) where general requests for things like conquests or group runs are pretty common.

I've pointed a few people to the in-game communities for added support beyond the clan. some aren't great obviously since they are public (kids with keyboards...), but most I've joined are pretty helpful.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you need two conquests for the stash, I believe. the 20min boss one is relatively easy if you can go with a fast build (I used chicken with the WD both solo and pulled along clan members as well), and I believe the next easiest (depending on your toon) is 3 gems to 65.
> 
> Since the OCN clan is pretty quiet sounding for the Europe region, I'd suggest looking at some of the public communities in-game, such as Greater Rifts. Finding a 4-man to run 65+ should be easy, so that would get your gems. you can probably also find conquest communities, or try other communities (split bounties?) where general requests for things like conquests or group runs are pretty common.
> 
> I've pointed a few people to the in-game communities for added support beyond the clan. some aren't great obviously since they are public (kids with keyboards...), but most I've joined are pretty helpful.


I would rate the easiest the 2min torment X rift. The second easiest is probably 70 in hardcore if you have someone to powerlevel you, but the 65 gems would be next. Although I think 70 solo is one? I reached 70 solo in hardcore before having 3 level 65 gems... esoteric was 65 and bane of trapped was 40, with no third gem leveled yet.


----------



## yahu

2min rift can be tough for us lowly WD.


----------



## RW2112

2 min rift can be done with a 4 man party.... another easy conquest is the 350 monster kill. There is a specific bounty in act 5 around paths of the drowned called "The Cursed Peat". Wolff and I knocked that one out last night with 2 Demon Hunters, when we finished we had killed like 450 monsters. Helped another guy later knock that off to complete his Conqueror chapter also.


----------



## yahu

^a couple seasons ago lemans and a couple others and I were pushing for it and never did get it after several rifts (they had it but I didn't)...I don't have a lot of patience for stupid crap like that in game. I suppose it would be easier now. I do realize it is dependent on the level type/saturation, so it's only a matter of time. for starting with wd, and not getting a chance to play with others as much as I'd like, it's always been one of the tougher ones to go after. I suppose having a sader leveled up now would make it much easier, but I don't really need the conquest at this point.

BTW - what is this brother chris method you guys were referring to. I won't bother calling it Stealth's method since we all know that ain't the case.


----------



## Crazy9000

The stealth method is have brother chris run bounties while you do your torment rifts for keys.

The 2 min T10 is pretty easy with a monk, the wave of light build can one shot the whole screen, and you get unlimited dash due to in geom.


----------



## Sainesk

I soloed 2min TX rift as flash fire wiz this season (Multishot DH way easier to solo with in my opinion), and got 3 gems to 65. I think last one I'll do to complete the season journey is GR 75 since I'll be pushing higher anyway eventually.


----------



## yahu

^I'm kinda surprised ya'll haven't knocked me off my rocker. I do need to run the sader seeing as I'm still using a lot of hand-me-down gear from my WD, and he could probably run a 2min.


----------



## slickwilly

My goal for this season is the tab, I need one more conquest to achieve that, I am working on the "level 3 gems to 65" got 2 so far and another at 63, was looking for a clan member willing to run Gr 70's last night but of the 7 or so people on all but 2 where red (busy) so I did a few 70's with a random player I found in the Gr community,

Note for you folks trying to collect gear for a new toon, if you see me doing GR's of 40 or less feel free to request an invite.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Damn @lemans81, that really sucks.
I'm tHinking about getting back in, although, with only one day a week to play I don't know if seasonal really makes much sense.
My new job makes it difficult to do much of anything, yesterday was a 17 hour shift, two days into the week and I'm already at thirty hours.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> My goal for this season is the tab, I need one more conquest to achieve that, I am working on the "level 3 gems to 65" got 2 so far and another at 63, was looking for a clan member willing to run Gr 70's last night but of the 7 or so people on all but 2 where red (busy) so I did a few 70's with a random player I found in the Gr community,
> 
> Note for you folks trying to collect gear for a new toon, if you see me doing GR's of 40 or less feel free to request an invite.


I debated for 2 hours whether or not I wanted to get online...I ended up watching the movie 'Snatch' for the umpteenth time. If anyone needs help with conquests such as the quick boss one, I don't mind helping. I don't think my 'sader could even do a 2min GR, but he can do a 3min.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Damn @lemans81, that really sucks.
> I'm tHinking about getting back in, although, with only one day a week to play I don't know if seasonal really makes much sense.
> My new job makes it difficult to do much of anything, yesterday was a 17 hour shift, two days into the week and I'm already at thirty hours.


yikes, that is rough. I'm in a 'honeymoon' phase in my new gig. not really much going on yet. Debating bringing the laptop in and firing up for some occasional single play but I'm even more entrenched into IT, so if anyone ever saw that I'd imagine eyebrows would be raised. F.M.L.! lol, j/k


----------



## SeD669

Slickwilly I may take you up on that. Ive just started and have no gear yet. Torment 1 is very slow going for me solo lol, I need to piggyback if people are willing to have a dead weight around. Thanks to Lemans kid im already at paragon 70 or 80 so almost able to go above T6


----------



## brazilianloser

Falling behind some of you guys for sure... have the new place almost all set but sadly I forgot my drained and fresh pastel white at the in laws house during the move process... driving down there tomorrow and should have my pc running.


----------



## yahu

^sainesk has been quiet, so I'm a bit worried about what he'll crank out.







meanwhile I cannot for the life of me get a decent gd drop, at least not enough to consider cubing many with caldesaan's. My sader is still using a lot of friggin' INT gear, so the WD is not getting as much love. I have finally started getting gifts (so feast or famine there) but I haven't had a weapon to use one on in forevers. I might have to start running bounties again to force the issue (so friggin' expensive with the added benefit of not much XP).


----------



## RW2112

Hooked up with Slickwilly last night and together with an old clanmate from my last clan he made his second conquest for his tab.


----------



## yahu

^nice - always good to see help in the clan. I was off/on, and am again today...wife's uncle passed away yesterday who was almost like a 2nd father to her. esophagus, stomach, kidney cancer + hippie/homeopathic beliefs == not awesome. I wish I had direct contact with the "doctors" that were working with him. hemp oil may make you feel magical but it isn't what I would consider magical...









Not that it would matter as ultimately it was his choice, and that's how he lived life. It just pisses me off that even though we all know chemo sucks and really is the cure that is as bad and sometimes worse than the disease, we also likely all know people that have survived cancer. That said, the way his body was riddled with it, I don't know that it would have mattered either which way. I really don't like how the "sheeple" around him were given so much hope though.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I debated for 2 hours whether or not I wanted to get online...I ended up watching the movie 'Snatch' for the umpteenth time. If anyone needs help with conquests such as the quick boss one, I don't mind helping. I don't think my 'sader could even do a 2min GR, but he can do a 3min.
> yikes, that is rough. I'm in a 'honeymoon' phase in my new gig. not really much going on yet. Debating bringing the laptop in and firing up for some occasional single play but I'm even more entrenched into IT, so if anyone ever saw that I'd imagine eyebrows would be raised. F.M.L.! lol, j/k


If everything goes how I think it will, I'll have worked 84 hours this week, good Lord. About fifty of those will be just overtime, and plenty will be double time.


----------



## yahu

^at least you get OT/DT. bankin' future build money...not that you'll have time to enjoy it!









That said - I'm salary...I was working till after midnight last night cause I rely on a team in India that really sucks, but I get no OT evar. On the flip-side - I plan to stop work sometime this afternoon for the week, so give and take.


----------



## Crazy9000

Finally found a gift, and crafted a furnace, so bumped my HC record up to 82. Finally got an ingeom too, so I can make a speed rifting build. So far I've been running T10 with the same build as I run GRifts lol.

I tried to get c9k running for plevels but he keeps dying.


----------



## yahu

sweet jaysus...I need to run a wizard...seems like easy-street


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sweet jaysus...I need to run a wizard...seems like easy-street


Thanks to Blizzard math where archon works better with a non-archon set







but yeah it is easy not even all ancient or any augmented ancient items and already soloing higher GR than ever.

There's also a maximum 'exploit' build with firebird/vyrs which does not look like Blizz will hotfix this season but it's easy to tell who is using it by checking their gear (has no crit/AD rolls, dex/str rolls on items and such) called the firebug build - Blizz confirmed they will not be banning abusers so if you ever wanted to solo farm lv100+ legendary gems nows the time: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/20744924301

You don't use your left/right click in archon mode and your sheet damage is typically under 500K, go figure...


----------



## yahu

^oh geez...I get the blizz math...archon is more for mobility and fire is doing the dmg. the inconsistency of some exploited bugs being actioned against (monk, hellfire amulets, blood shards, etc.) and this one isn't is more blizzard's logic... I see Crazy has the build figured out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^oh geez...I get the blizz math...archon is more for mobility and fire is doing the dmg. the inconsistency of some exploited bugs being actioned against (monk, hellfire amulets, blood shards, etc.) and this one isn't is more blizzard's logic... I see Crazy has the build figured out.


Pretty much perfect for hardcore, since you get extra toughness stats. I bet it's not going to end up the top build at the end of season though; there's a damage cap you can't go above, so you won't be able to do anything too much above current top clears.

Blizzard's officially approved it, so it's not an exploit, it's just how wizard works this season.


----------



## Zaen

Yeah that bug has been bugging me since i started chantodo's/firebird Wyz build. I've been stating that it was wonky since day 1, now seems they won't bother fixing it which puts me off of this build and starting to think i need a new Toon.

Getting the bonus is relatively easy, the problem is not burning anyone permanently so one has to hop around, wait 3 seconds, hop back into the mob, hop out, wait another 3 seconds.. rinse and repeat being careful not to burn anyone permanent so one doesn't loose the 50 firebird bonus. I don't care for the bug and hardly been exploiting it, if i get it i get it, if i loose it i loose it, either way when the rift guardian shows up i just burn him permanently and run around in circles popping explosive blast until i get 20 chantodo stack and go into archon for some extra damage to the burn effect. With that i haven't been able to go above GR70 so i may have to use the exploit and change gear and roll (omg the millions i spent to get critical in some of them, omg, omg, what a waste) some Vyr's set pieces i have in stash to get higher, i don't like exploits even when permitted, feels like cheating.

The build is great, too bad it isn't working properly










In EU server it's top build in solo greater rifts wyz with a dude in tier104 already


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Yeah that bug has been bugging me since i started chantodo's/firebird Wyz build. I've been stating that it was wonky since day 1, now seems they won't bother fixing it which puts me off of this build and starting to think i need a new Toon.
> 
> Getting the bonus is relatively easy, the problem is not burning anyone permanently so one has to hop around, wait 3 seconds, hop back into the mob, hop out, wait another 3 seconds.. rinse and repeat being careful not to burn anyone permanent so one doesn't loose the 50 firebird bonus. I don't care for the bug and hardly been exploiting it, if i get it i get it, if i loose it i loose it, either way when the rift guardian shows up i just burn him permanently and run around in circles popping explosive blast until i get 20 chantodo stack and go into archon for some extra damage to the burn effect. With that i haven't been able to go above GR70 so i may have to use the exploit and change gear and roll (omg the millions i spent to get critical in some of them, omg, omg, what a waste) some Vyr's set pieces i have in stash to get higher, i don't like exploits even when permitted, feels like cheating.
> 
> The build is great, too bad it isn't working properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In EU server it's top build in solo greater rifts wyz with a dude in tier104 already


There's a damage cap though, so it's not going too much higher. The standard build already had a 102 or 103, so I don't think the "firebug" is going to be able to keep up.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's a damage cap though, so it's not going too much higher. The standard build already had a 102 or 103, so I don't think the "firebug" is going to be able to keep up.


I think u right about the damage cap it makes perfect sense. Reminds me of the limit breaker on FF lol xD


----------



## yahu

officially approved and too lazy to fix are separate items. But hell, I'd use it if I were you, especially in HC!


----------



## Zaen

Always avoided using exploits or bugs in my advantage, feels like cheating and i don't like that feeling, but like i said previously i probably will because i'm sort of stuck atm in GR70 and i need GR75 solo for conquest. I want that extra tab!!!!







Like i want some wings and can't get any, damn you mysterious chest and ultra rare teddy bear.... They already haunt my dreams.. sniff sniff


----------



## yahu

^hey, I'm not judging. I'd use it if I were more familiar with wiz. I haven't played a wiz in forever and I should just bite the bullet seeing as how friggin' strong they have been the last two seasons.

BTW - when I said "too lazy to fix" above, I should say that this sounds like it would be a pain in the ass to fix mid-season, especially with the new 3-month churn. It seems very integrated, so "fixing" it would likely have a high chance they'd absolutely break the crap out of it and other possible combinations.

*edit - they'll probably just chalk it up as something to be aware of going forward to PTR. They may have even known about it/have addressed it for vNext, but again, too complex to change in whatever timeframe they had (can't piss off the community by delaying patch/season start after all...)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> officially approved and too lazy to fix are separate items. But hell, I'd use it if I were you, especially in HC!


It's not really too lazy to fix, but the best fix needs a change in the way the firebirds set works, which needs a new patch. The main part is something that's happened with firebirds since RoS launched.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Always avoided using exploits or bugs in my advantage, feels like cheating and i don't like that feeling, but like i said previously i probably will because i'm sort of stuck atm in GR70 and i need GR75 solo for conquest. I want that extra tab!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i want some wings and can't get any, damn you mysterious chest and ultra rare teddy bear.... They already haunt my dreams.. sniff sniff


What level are your gems? If they aren't 70ish, a little grinding on them will go a long way. You could even put some augments in gear to help out a bit too.


----------



## yahu

^I haven't really augmented gear yet - maybe a couple on WD. his gear is such poop that I have a hard time wasting the gem augmenting. I think I've done boots/pants - basically the two easiest to find "good enough" rolls.









BTW - speaking of WD, I need to dust him off and push his GR up a bit higher.







'sader is just so much faster to use for general grind. speaking of which, I think I have all the pets now. burned the candle this weekend doing crap like that.


----------



## Zaen

@yahu Wasn't thinking/saying you were judging, it's just how i am









The firebird/chantodo's seems to have worked fine during PTR, but something went wrong when they released it. It would be possible to patch with a fix during there maintenance periods, probably they haven't and won't because it most lightly will mess with other game mechanics related to stacks and/or the elemental effects and how they work together.

@Crazy9000Bane of the powerfull at LV31, bane of the trapped, "something" of swiftness and bane of the stricken all between Lv.62 and 64. Got one or another with a few levels to eventually use for Caldesan's.

Did so many runs looking for goblins and the falcon wings and still haven't got all the pets or any of the wings. Liv moore pet and any of the wings were my only cosmetic objectives and haven't got any yet


----------



## yahu

^haha, I figured you wouldn't think I was judging.







I've absolutely plowed through Ravi (for Live Moore) twice without barely realizing it, with the 'sader steed charge. That zombie is extremely squishy.


----------



## slickwilly

I stumbled across Ravi and after killing her I realized what I had done, check stash and there she was Liv Moore, I still use the floating Purple skull with my DH and the little boy on my Monk, as for wings, did I mention I pre ordered Overwatch so I have the Mercy wings.

Still grinding with an M6 DH


----------



## yahu

The Overwatch wings are probably my favorite that I have seen (though the cosmic and red butterfly + skull are also cool). I actually know a guy that bought the collector's edition of Overwatch, but doesn't play D3, so I bought the code off him for like $5.

Overwatch looks pretty good, but I typically only play those games at LAN events, so I'll probably wait to pick it up on the cheap, and not the deluxe version now.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> The Overwatch wings are probably my favorite that I have seen (though the cosmic and red butterfly + skull are also cool). I actually know a guy that bought the collector's edition of Overwatch, but doesn't play D3, so I bought the code off him for like $5.
> 
> Overwatch looks pretty good, but I typically only play those games at LAN events, so I'll probably wait to pick it up on the cheap, and not the deluxe version now.


Yeah played the beta for a few hours... and it just didn't impressed me. Even with all the play-styles available it just felt blend, but I guess if you have a crew it is more fun.


----------



## yahu

^a few of my buddies have been playing pretty regularly, but they also tend to go hard and burn themselves out of games quickly. Also, a few of them are single so the hours they keep are more standard whereas mine aren't.


----------



## Sainesk

Just felt like a less polished TF2 to me when I tried it and $40+ for a game that competes in the free to play - $20 range for the base game category is pretty ambitious and doomed to fail (even more when it's a new IP like Overwatch). My money is going to things I think are more worth it like the latest humble bundle with Viscera Clean-Up Detail and Craft the World and more.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I got the Falcon wings first time in, Also the stomach, But now I can't even log in I'm getting the 0xc0000005 error, I have fixed it a couple times but it keeps coming back.something to do with hardware acceleration, I have not added to or changed my rig in anyway, it's really getting annoying and D3 is the only game it bugs out on...


----------



## yahu

@Sainesk That's kind of what I figured it would be, with some updates/tweaks to the gameplay seeing that it has been the better part of a decade.

I've been doing the humble bundle thing since it's inception. I have too many good little games from those deals.









I been off D3 for a few days, due to @SeD669 telling me to take a break.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Sainesk That's kind of what I figured it would be, with some updates/tweaks to the gameplay seeing that it has been the better part of a decade.
> 
> I've been doing the humble bundle thing since it's inception. I have too many good little games from those deals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been off D3 for a few days, due to @SeD669 telling me to take a break.


Same with HB, linux support and steam keys and really good games (usually) have earned my loyalty not to mention the charity part. Figure if/when I retire a long time from now I might finally have time to complete all of them and the money spent vs hours of entertainment seems like amazing value when compared with something like movie tickets these days.

I've completed the season journey so now I just have pushing GR left this season which my motivation to do varies.


----------



## yahu

^in the same boat - I could push higher but desire to do so hasn't been very high.

@PaPaBlista I did a quick search and either excepting b.net and D3 from anti-virus software, or disabling seems to have been a possible fix? maybe a recent signature update is causing this. You can make a shortcut to the D3 executable, and then add " -launch" to the launching command line so that it fires up without b.net. If anti-virus is the culprit, it could have a direct issue with D3 as well as b.net though.

speaking of command line options, I saw the below on a site and got excited...then realized it was for D2. :\

_/players (1-8): Simulates more players in the game to increase drops and game difficulty (single player only)._


----------



## SeD669

Haha Twinkle after reading that you are passing out in front of the PC I get worried.


----------



## yahu

that's called SOP (Standard Operating Procedure). I can remember when I first started playing with lemans and Crazy, snortling myself awake while hearing them say "where-t.f. is twink...oh there he is, running up against the wall again, let's do another rift..." It must be all that time playing the OG Wolfenstein...I'm just looking for the secret rooms!


----------



## lemans81

So who is Jabooty in game?


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I died in hardcore xD. Got 85 down, 86 was too much.


----------



## Zaen

Like i love Diablo i love UT ^_^ been two of my longest "romances" in gaming. Can't wait for Epic to finish pre-alpha and enter Beta testing, thinking of applying to help with that, when they actually start Beta, now that i have a decent gaming rig i can give valid input








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^in the same boat - I could push higher but desire to do so hasn't been very high.
> 
> speaking of command line options, I saw the below on a site and got excited...then realized it was for D2. :\
> 
> _/players (1-8): Simulates more players in the game to increase drops and game difficulty (single player only)._


xD i think i almost used that on D2, i played solo D2 until i started D3 a few months ago, i think that was useful to increase XP gains without actually adding players and increasing monster HP. One could always start a game with 2, 3, 4 up to 8p and play it solo but monster would gain a lot of HP and game would become terribly difficult, especially in nightmare with all the elemental immunities monsters would gain. I'm sure most ppl here played D2 in nightmare level and know about the double immunity and how it could be a game breaker for some builds back then. Think that was developed to help solo players. There was also a rune drop mod, that i almost used, to get higher tier rune stones, but i never did.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I died in hardcore xD. Got 85 down, 86 was too much.


Damn :\ Haven't played with HC yet, probably will next season with a sader for the achievements.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @PaPaBlista I did a quick search and either excepting b.net and D3 from anti-virus software, or disabling seems to have been a possible fix? maybe a recent signature update is causing this. You can make a shortcut to the D3 executable, and then add " -launch" to the launching command line so that it fires up without b.net. If anti-virus is the culprit, it could have a direct issue with D3 as well as b.net though.[/I]


Well I finally bit the bullet and installed Win 10. It solved my error problem, But I'm not sure I want to keep it. I have had it on my laptop awhile now but I rarely use my laptop. I have 30 days to revert and I was thinking of reinstalling Win 7 anyway it has been a couple of years since I reformatted.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So who is Jabooty in game?


@brazilianloser IIRC. He runnin' the roost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I died in hardcore xD. Got 85 down, 86 was too much.


well you gave it more than most of us.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Like i love Diablo i love UT ^_^ been two of my longest "romances" in gaming. Can't wait for Epic to finish pre-alpha and enter Beta testing, thinking of applying to help with that, when they actually start Beta, now that i have a decent gaming rig i can give valid input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD i think i almost used that on D2, i played solo D2 until i started D3 a few months ago, i think that was useful to increase XP gains without actually adding players and increasing monster HP. One could always start a game with 2, 3, 4 up to 8p and play it solo but monster would gain a lot of HP and game would become terribly difficult, especially in nightmare with all the elemental immunities monsters would gain. I'm sure most ppl here played D2 in nightmare level and know about the double immunity and how it could be a game breaker for some builds back then. Think that was developed to help solo players. There was also a rune drop mod, that i almost used, to get higher tier rune stones, but i never did.
> Damn :\ Haven't played with HC yet, probably will next season with a sader for the achievements.


I honestly played D2 very little. I had a lot going on in life at that time so I borrowed a buddy's copy, installed/tried it, and put it back down. It was going to be more of a time sink than I had time at that point, and I just never got back to it. I know, I know, it was superior to D3 in gameplay mechanics, etc..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I finally bit the bullet and installed Win 10. It solved my error problem, But I'm not sure I want to keep it. I have had it on my laptop awhile now but I rarely use my laptop. I have 30 days to revert and I was thinking of reinstalling Win 7 anyway it has been a couple of years since I reformatted.


I'm liking Win10 a lot and don't see myself going back to Win7. I do have Win7 installed on an older laptop and whenever I have to use it, it feels so...old. That said, I could not stand Win8.

I gotta try and get online tonight or at least by the weekend. dust off the WD and maybe run some GR. Maybe push 'sader to see how he's doing at this point. BTW - anyone going to see Warcraft tonight? It sounds horrible per reviews, and I have played that game extremely little (a time sink I didn't want), but I still feel like giving $10. I do like some of the actors a lot, but we all know good actors don't necessarily save a movie.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So who is Jabooty in game?


This guy...








How may I be of help?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well I finally bit the bullet and installed Win 10. It solved my error problem, But I'm not sure I want to keep it. I have had it on my laptop awhile now but I rarely use my laptop. I have 30 days to revert and I was thinking of reinstalling Win 7 anyway it has been a couple of years since I reformatted.


I'm working as helpdesk and let me say that most of the win10 install by upgrading from win7 didn't go well. I've done some clean installs of win10 in some 30+ machines and from what i have noticed is that it boots faster then win7, manages SSD's better and overall has a slight better performance with HPET on, default is off.

My experience using win10 since October has been good and i'm pleased with it, coming from win7. It needs some tweaks here and there like turning off some background services, can't turn off windows update (unfortunately) but above all it takes a week or two to get used to it. I see it as a mix of win8 GUI with win7 structure and is a good S.O. Remember that Microsoft releases of S.O. are hit one and miss the next since win 95 (not counting win 3.1.1 and previous xD ).

win 95 good, win 98 bad, win98 se better, win 2k good, win millennium bad, win xp good, win vista horrible, win 7 great, win 8 bad, win 8.1 better, win 10 good









I admit however i still use win 7 in a quite old HP dv6000 laptop.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I honestly played D2 very little. I had a lot going on in life at that time so I borrowed a buddy's copy, installed/tried it, and put it back down. It was going to be more of a time sink than I had time at that point, and I just never got back to it. I know, I know, it was superior to D3 in gameplay mechanics, etc..


Played D2 for years on and off but never online, some LAN's but that was it for multiplayer. Time sink idd, worse then D3 in that aspect for sure. Mechanics might have been better but the graphics were making my eyes cry with all those polygon edges sticking out these last years, was more challenging in higher difficulties to run bosses and getting gear, like SoJ, was hard, way harder then in D3, to get the sup optimal gear.

I would alternate between D2 and UT99 GOTY for the past 6 or 7 years, those games are still the best in their genre. I would love if HD versions of them were made, like some others have made for other games. Too much wishful thinking ^_^


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I'm looking for anyone to play HC season 6 if anyones game. I just started a HC toon and need to power level up to 70 for the season conquest. Any takers?


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So who is Jabooty in game?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How may I be of help?
Click to expand...

Just needed to find the camper who is sniping my topping the clan......wanted to make sure sometimes ban hammer "accidents" happen.....lol.

Maybe I will just concede the DH....


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just needed to find the camper who is sniping my topping the clan......wanted to make sure sometimes ban hammer "accidents" happen.....lol.
> 
> Maybe I will just concede the DH....


lol







... Not sure I will push any further. Wanted the 75 achiev and after that just pushed a little to pass a friend but unless he pushes i wont be dedicating that much time to it anymore. Leveling gems in order to push takes up a lot of time.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just needed to find the camper who is sniping my topping the clan......wanted to make sure sometimes ban hammer "accidents" happen.....lol.
> 
> Maybe I will just concede the DH....


LOL! Don't think he won't do it, neither...that's a long 45min commute to fester on such things...


----------



## Crazy9000

I could always join the clan if you wanted to spice up the DH leaderboard







. I only have a T10 DH from the start of seasons though, so would have to build it up.


----------



## yahu

^no balls...









seriously though, it ain't like you'd stick around.


----------



## Sainesk

I'm hearing EU is pushing GR100+ solo with Twister + Tal Rasha 6 Vyr 4 Archon (see 'Thargor' with his GR 104). Might be the go to since Blizz will probably smash (not just use) the nerf bat on Firebird next season. Reluctant to Caldesann any of my FB since it'll probably be a T10 only set or salvage material.


----------



## yahu

^lol @ smash - it will be interesting to see what comes of it. I imagine they'll at least a heavy mind toward that type of dynamic going forward, but something will always eventually sneak through.

I dinged an 80 on my WD yesterday; it was a small personal goal for the season cause I know the build can do it but I cannot stand GR fishing (I get so pissed). I hit 5 - 10 GR where I literally missed the time by under a minute due to stupid mistakes, or a bad guardian. Those are the worst for GR fishing as I'd be way ahead of the time, and typically low density or lack of elites kicked my ass, so I'd eat up 15+ minutes.

I don't run turbohud, which definitely kicked my ass several times (couldn't find elites, very low pylon usage, went the wrong direction). I took a screenshot cause the time was 14min 00.666 seconds. fitting for beating down the denizens of hell...









I forgot how little you can use Caldesaan's if you don't get the ancient drops. Forgot because the 'sader build requires ancients due to the rings. I'm definitely missing key ancients on the WD to roll up.

I then switched to my 'sader running speeds and couldn't believe how many stacks of friggin' elites I was getting (2 or 3 at a time) GR after GR (65 - 70). I think with the WD being so gd slow when not using chicken, you just don't have the luxury of searching as much like a build with included speed has (e.g. - wiz using teleport, 'sader using stampede, DH using vault, etc.)

I might roll up a wizard cause it's been too long. maybe try out the bugged build and the twisted sword build (is that the other go-to you're referring to?). I also did get an ancient serpent sparker running the 'sader, so I might play around with that.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> I might roll up a wizard cause it's been too long. maybe try out the bugged build and the twisted sword build (is that the other go-to you're referring to?). I also did get an ancient serpent sparker running the 'sader, so I might play around with that.


Yeah twisted sword Archon (not the same as 4 man twister build I believe, but I hear 2man is pushing 110 with the Archon version edit: yep rank 1 2man on EU)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Yeah twisted sword Archon (not the same as 4 man twister build I believe, but I hear 2man is pushing 110 with the Archon version edit: yep rank 1 2man on EU)






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol @ smash - it will be interesting to see what comes of it. I imagine they'll at least a heavy mind toward that type of dynamic going forward, but something will always eventually sneak through.
> 
> I dinged an 80 on my WD yesterday; it was a small personal goal for the season cause I know the build can do it but I cannot stand GR fishing (I get so pissed). I hit 5 - 10 GR where I literally missed the time by under a minute due to stupid mistakes, or a bad guardian. Those are the worst for GR fishing as I'd be way ahead of the time, and typically low density or lack of elites kicked my ass, so I'd eat up 15+ minutes.
> 
> I don't run turbohud, which definitely kicked my ass several times (couldn't find elites, very low pylon usage, went the wrong direction). I took a screenshot cause the time was 14min 00.666 seconds. fitting for beating down the denizens of hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how little you can use Caldesaan's if you don't get the ancient drops. Forgot because the 'sader build requires ancients due to the rings. I'm definitely missing key ancients on the WD to roll up.
> 
> I then switched to my 'sader running speeds and couldn't believe how many stacks of friggin' elites I was getting (2 or 3 at a time) GR after GR (65 - 70). I think with the WD being so gd slow when not using chicken, you just don't have the luxury of searching as much like a build with included speed has (e.g. - wiz using teleport, 'sader using stampede, DH using vault, etc.)
> 
> I might roll up a wizard cause it's been too long. maybe try out the bugged build and the twisted sword build (is that the other go-to you're referring to?). I also did get an ancient serpent sparker running the 'sader, so I might play around with that.


80 is pretty decent. Usually you can just write off the fishing, figuring you'd be able to do a few higher with a bunch of keys, unless you're using a build like the vyr's wizard which would do like 15 levels higher with fishing lol.

I think turbohud's impact is a little overrated, especially for solo. It's main use was for the barb in groups to know if an elite pack was still following or if he had to go back and grab it... otherwise the actual impact on gameplay is pretty much zero... at least now that you don't need it for tals stacks and convention to be visible on buff bar.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Nice, I was getting anxious near the end there...







his solo 104 is pretty cool too, show the exploiters who's boss


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Nice, I was getting anxious near the end there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his solo 104 is pretty cool too, show the exploiters who's boss


I think calling the firebug an exploit just weakens the term. Getting every passive for the class, and getting banned after abusing it is an exploit. The firebirds is just a "bug."

The top wizard clear at seasons end won't be the firebug anyways







. Like I said, there's a damage cap on it. The bug doesn't work if your archon blast deals too much, so there's no more damage to get then people currently have, and better gear won't give better clears.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 is pretty decent. Usually you can just write off the fishing, figuring you'd be able to do a few higher with a bunch of keys, unless you're using a build like the vyr's wizard which would do like 15 levels higher with fishing lol.
> 
> I think turbohud's impact is a little overrated, especially for solo. It's main use was for the barb in groups to know if an elite pack was still following or if he had to go back and grab it... otherwise the actual impact on gameplay is pretty much zero... at least now that you don't need it for tals stacks and convention to be visible on buff bar.


I know I could go higher...hell, the bottom of the WD ladder is 81, and I usually hit in the middle somewhere without trying too hard. I seriously despise fishing. lol

Also, I think t-hud can be overrated but seriously go back and play WD. so. slow. With all the other classes you can cover so much more ground, so you have a better chance of skipping and finding more elites/better mobs. Barb using charge, 'Sader using stampede, DH is using vault or that spinny skill I assume, monk does his teleport thing, and wizard does archon + teleport I think? WD uses spirit walk for a bit of a boost, but it isn't even the fast spirit walk, but the Jaunt rune to last 3 seconds (that's what she said!). That 15min ticks away awful gd fast if you start getting too far behind.

*edit - forgot to mention, I don't think t-hud is magic, but I'm sure I've missed elites or fatties/bigs, and I know I've gone down the wrong path, and when missing the mark by less than a minute a bunch of times, it could have helped. Whatever though, I don't plan on running it now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think calling the firebug an exploit just weakens the term. Getting every passive for the class, and getting banned after abusing it is an exploit. The firebirds is just a "bug."
> 
> The top wizard clear at seasons end won't be the firebug anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said, there's a damage cap on it. The bug doesn't work if your archon blast deals too much, so there's no more damage to get then people currently have, and better gear won't give better clears.


poe-tay-toe, poe-tah-toe. bottom line is, it's a bug which means it was unintended. people using that bug to clearly drive the wizard to the number 1 solo spot by a good margin means the bug is being exploited. Blizzard deciding not to ban is simply their decision and IMO doesn't make the bug any less exploited. People using that build are able to gem higher, get more XP, etc., etc. I think in a case like this it is agree to disagree.









*edit, forgot to hide the video


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> poe-tay-toe, poe-tah-toe. bottom line is, it's a bug which means it was unintended. people using that bug to clearly drive the wizard to the number 1 solo spot by a good margin means the bug is being exploited. Blizzard deciding not to ban is simply their decision and IMO doesn't make the bug any less exploited. People using that build are able to gem higher, get more XP, etc., etc. I think in a case like this it is agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit, forgot to hide the video


Lots of things are unintended though... I mean Blizzard specifically said that they didn't like Energy twister play, and were going to change it with this current patch... guess what, energy twister is still king for higher GR, despite Blizzard's intentions







.

Firebug doesn't let you get gem levels higher, or more XP. It just lets low level players get a higher solo clear then they would normally, since you only need about 400k DPS before you hit the damage cap where having more makes it stop working.

Any low level player could get better XP and gem levels then a firebug player by making a zDPS monk, WD, barb, or even DH. Remember that the 100+ clears are with a lot of fishing (couldn't actually farm more then ~ a 90 probably), and you can run four player speeds in the 90's easily with the standard firebird archon, which doesn't take skilled zdps so can be played with randoms.

It does mix up the solo-only players a bit, but that's it.


----------



## Mikecdm

I like that tal's/vrys twister solo build, now that looks fun.


----------



## yahu

^you been playing this season?


----------



## Mikecdm

Still playing, but lost all hope. That bugged Firebirds is dumb and the reason I play is to do solo wizard.


----------



## yahu

makes sense. I suppose good time for a break. I'm sure this will be addressed for next major patch/season, so you can get back at it.

Blizzard should know that they are alienating people with stuff like this. They need to keep momentum from dedicated players high otherwise they may take breaks and have to find a reason to get back into it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Need BF1 to go ahead and come out...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> makes sense. I suppose good time for a break. I'm sure this will be addressed for next major patch/season, so you can get back at it.
> 
> Blizzard should know that they are alienating people with stuff like this. They need to keep momentum from dedicated players high otherwise they may take breaks and have to find a reason to get back into it.


This was my first and probably only season... got burned out so fast that I am even playing WOW again after years of retirement. I sure hope there is more new content for the future being that there will be several good time consuming games coming out by the end of the year and early next year.


----------



## yahu

^you drove 'er pretty hard for a while. The thing I like about this game is I can put it down and come back to it later.

That said, this was the lowest gameplay content patch they've had in a while. I would think (hope) Blizz has more gameplay content changes coming in the next patch/season, but I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you drove 'er pretty hard for a while. The thing I like about this game is I can put it down and come back to it later.
> 
> That said, this was the lowest gameplay content patch they've had in a while. I would think (hope) Blizz has more gameplay content changes coming in the next patch/season, but I guess we'll have to see.


Well had just left my job due to a move we were going through. School was over and sadly no financial aid for Summer so no classes... Was hurt so no soccer so yeah only thing left was D3. My new job only starts mid July so still here bored but been putting time into BF4 again, some WOW and got Uncharted 4 sitting around but haven't touched it yet. LOL but yeah was playing almost 24/7 there for a while.


----------



## yahu

I won't name names, but a certain clan officer's kid accused you of botting. I laughed and said, "I don't think so - every time I've reached out to him he responds." I think he was just talking out of his adolescent butt cause you are higher than him on Barbarian and DH.


----------



## Crazy9000

I leveled up another wiz on hardcore and have a good Torment farming build setup in case anyone wants a powerlevel there. I know someone was looking a few days back. Way better than the Archon build I was using for everything before, lol.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I won't name names, but a certain clan officer's kid accused you of botting. I laughed and said, "I don't think so - every time I've reached out to him he responds." I think he was just talking out of his adolescent butt cause you are higher than him on Barbarian and DH.


LOL... That is funny to me.


----------



## yahu

I believe his words were "oh, he definitely be runnin' dat bot!" I literally laughed out loud. eh, I think he's 10.


----------



## lemans81

He was in here describing a 4 man GR75 he he did...I was like what was your time? He is like "Oh we are still running it, but we are like way ahead".........


----------



## RW2112

PTR is now live... one thing already encountered is there are 13 Torment levels, T13 equivalent to a LVL 60 greater rift... Did a regular rift on T13, had one mob drop 3 DB's....


----------



## yahu

lol - clearly he is a key piece of that group.


----------



## Sainesk

New potion sounds cool/fun (if used below 40% hp teleport to a random location). Some old useless legs getting powers added. Expected Firebird nerf is in there too.


----------



## yahu

ah, did they release early details for next patch? at work so probably won't check anything out till later.

BTW - that potion sounds horrible!


----------



## Zaen

Arrrgh season is about to end and i still haven't the extra tab. Either do 4 more GR levels up to 75 solo (i keep loosing FB bug because i deal too much damage, so i keep failing the rift), get the peat chest, or make a -2min. rift, best i achieved is -4min.









Can't believe i will miss the extra tab because of 1 conquest


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Arrrgh season is about to end and i still haven't the extra tab. Either do 4 more GR levels up to 75 solo (i keep loosing FB bug because i deal too much damage, so i keep failing the rift), get the peat chest, or make a -2min. rift, best i achieved is -4min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe i will miss the extra tab because of 1 conquest


So which conquest do you already have?


----------



## yahu

look for communities. All you need to do is find a nice WD with chicken gear. 20min bosses==done.

I'm sure there are other builds that do just as fine - I'm just going from my personal experience, both solo, and running for 3 others from the clan.

*edit - I'm not sure if the official end of season has been announced, but I'd assume it is still at least a month, if not 1.5 months out.

I assume he has 3 x 65 gems, if he's running GR70+


----------



## Crazy9000

I can also plevel on hardcore, I think 70HC is a conquest.


----------



## RW2112

70HC isn't a conquest, just a requirement for the last chapter.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> 70HC isn't a conquest, just a requirement for the last chapter.


Dang, all the last chapter does is give you a portrait I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Arrrgh season is about to end and i still haven't the extra tab. Either do 4 more GR levels up to 75 solo (i keep loosing FB bug because i deal too much damage, so i keep failing the rift), get the peat chest, or make a -2min. rift, best i achieved is -4min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe i will miss the extra tab because of 1 conquest


You can't lose firebug from doing too much damage, only from attacking too often. Critting also may accidentally burn an elite. Take crit chance/damage out of paragon, and make sure not to attack more then once every 3s when an elite is around (it doesn't matter if you accidentally burn whites).


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Arrrgh season is about to end and i still haven't the extra tab. Either do 4 more GR levels up to 75 solo (i keep loosing FB bug because i deal too much damage, so i keep failing the rift), get the peat chest, or make a -2min. rift, best i achieved is -4min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe i will miss the extra tab because of 1 conquest


Fish for the "cursed peat" bounty and ask for help from a couple sentry DH's, they will smoke the 400 count real fast, if your on NA server look me up tonight and we can knock it out


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Fish for the "cursed peat" bounty and ask for help from a couple sentry DH's, they will smoke the 400 count real fast, if your on NA server look me up tonight and we can knock it out


It seriously took me over 50+ games to make and quit until the cursed peat bounty appeared, it was crazy. I think actually it's a rare bounty. Anyway, yeah I'm a UE DH and was able to knock it out first try 381 or so.


----------



## yahu

Zaen is on EU server I believe, otherwise he'd already have his tab.









My projector is out of comish atm (might be using it for a memorial service tomorrow) so if I play tonight I'll have to slum it on a monitor.


----------



## inedenimadam

How is the PTR shaping up?

Are the bots back in action?

How does it look for DH?

I will be glad to get back to my gaming rig for some D3 action, but I am REALLY going to hate leaving Puerto Rico.


----------



## The LAN Man

I haven't played since launch weekend and the ptr changes don't seem that big


----------



## Zaen

Was way busy, didn't have a good chance to check forum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So which conquest do you already have?


3x Lv65 gems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> look for communities. All you need to do is find a nice WD with chicken gear. 20min bosses==done.
> 
> I'm sure there are other builds that do just as fine - I'm just going from my personal experience, both solo, and running for 3 others from the clan.
> 
> *edit - I'm not sure if the official end of season has been announced, but I'd assume it is still at least a month, if not 1.5 months out.
> 
> I assume he has 3 x 65 gems, if he's running GR70+


Trying NR in less then 2min. but i probably not working firebird/chantodo's as it should because i can't get lower then 4min. Peat bounty is ****** up to get >.< looking like the 100+ try's to get falcon wings i had to endure.
Correct about the gems







Hope it will last at least another week or two









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang, all the last chapter does is give you a portrait I think.
> You can't lose firebug from doing too much damage, only from attacking too often. Critting also may accidentally burn an elite. Take crit chance/damage out of paragon, and make sure not to attack more then once every 3s when an elite is around (it doesn't matter if you accidentally burn whites).


You right about the whites, only if elite (any sort of) get permanent burning effect i will loose the firebug, yeah i have some crit. was to balance my low Int, and yes i "slap" the ground a lot and use some arcane damage bonus to boost archon form damage (not using vyr's/firebird still chantodo's/firebird), guess that's part of the problem. Either do another Toon more fiting my way to play (tank and charge and more tank hehehe) or get in my thick skull i need to not attack and try to just hop around like a Kangaroo.. wasn't what i liked about the build... damn bug









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Fish for the "cursed peat" bounty and ask for help from a couple sentry DH's, they will smoke the 400 count real fast, if your on NA server look me up tonight and we can knock it out


NA server.. tried that but ping was horrific and unplayable. EU only, sry









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> It seriously took me over 50+ games to make and quit until the cursed peat bounty appeared, it was crazy. I think actually it's a rare bounty. Anyway, yeah I'm a UE DH and was able to knock it out first try 381 or so.


Add me m8, i think i'm Skoll#2561, will confirm the name tag in a bit confirmed. If you see me online don't hesitate to poke me in the eye, i'm sure we can run something







Besides twister Wyz i think i can do almost any other Wyz builds better for co-op, besides my current firebird/chantodo's.

-> deleted entrys <-
Did a few double qoutes ^_^


----------



## etrin

I quit playing about a year ago. I think I still have all chrs at level 70.
What is best class to run right now to get going again. I am sure my gear is junk.


----------



## yahu

^depends on your playstyle. Wizard is currently strongest for least amount of effort due to a bug, but this might not give you a good lasting experience as it is expected to be fixed within the next month or two with the next big patch. Crusader is pretty fun with a thorns build, but it does require all ancient gear, so it can be a grind. WD has pets, so you can kind of hang back and ensure they're inline. DH obviously for Sentry AoE, along with Monk. Barb is also solid, with a hybrid charge build (I'm not sure how it works as I haven't played barb in a couple patches/seasons).

really all the toons are pretty good at the moment, with Wiz standing above the rest as the dmg king, especially for the effort to gather the gear (no CHC/CHD). Monk, Barb, and WD also have duplicate support roles that are best (usually in that order from 2p - 4p I believe).

For getting re-started in the grind for better gear, one of the speed builds are probably best, such as wiz, monk, DH, 'sader. Just so you maximize the number of rifts you can run through in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Having to restart C9k a bunch of times on hardcore, I have to say I find gearing up a DH a lot easier than the other classes. Multishot:arsenal combined with the ballastics passive does pretty good damage to a wide area, even if all you have are level 70 rares.


----------



## etrin

Just started a season build monk.
Level 21 and got the leorics helm with a socket.

can you go to 70 without doing story line?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etrin*
> 
> Just started a season build monk.
> Level 21 and got the leorics helm with a socket.


Are you interested in a power level, or just playing through? I can level you up and do a few rifts for gear when I get home in two hours, if you are on the American servers.


----------



## slickwilly

Things must be winding down, not seeing as many people logged in as I used too.
I put on my UE gear last night and was able to push a 62 with crap gear, chest is nice, not an ancient but it has 9 discipline as a secondary item, I was able to roll a damage modifier (I think it was Sentry) to 15% reduced damage from elites, I still prefer M6 w/ MS for farming rifts for Gold and DB, wiping out a cluster of demons with Sentries while BH is equipped always puts a grin on my face.


----------



## yahu

I've been busy as crap lately so haven't gotten on much. I'm definitely having a harder time getting motivated. I think I'll get a wiz leveled and play around a bit. Maybe run the 'sader up into the 80's as well.


----------



## brazilianloser

Same... well busy with other games. Got back into wow and getting all my toons from 90 to 100 without any help is not the fastest process. Apparently there are a lot more Alliance playing this days. I can find dungeons in lfg for Alliance within 5 minutes while for horde it can take up to 30 minutes per. Been hitting up BF4 too (Sadly servers are full of possible cheats) in order to not get rusty in fps before BF1. Still got Uncharted 4 that I bought and haven't even touched. When I get on no one I usually play with is on so i get bored after one GR.


----------



## slickwilly

I was able to solo a GR64 last night with 3 minutes to spare, most of my gear is still mediocre, Discipline is at 82 using the Prep skill with the invigoration rune, thinking of swapping out COE for SOJ with 10 Dis on SOJ, 10 X 40% is a little more damage than a rotating 200%
other jewelry is the Travelers pledge and Compass rose.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I was able to solo a GR64 last night with 3 minutes to spare, most of my gear is still mediocre, Discipline is at 82 using the Prep skill with the invigoration rune, thinking of swapping out COE for SOJ with 10 Dis on SOJ, 10 X 40% is a little more damage than a rotating 200%
> other jewelry is the Travelers pledge and Compass rose.


CoE is a little stronger then it looks on paper if you sync cooldowns with the proper element, but SoJ is a really good ring. F&R would be the damage choice, but the toughness while skipping on travelers is pretty nice.


----------



## etrin

have not had a lot of time but leveling is nice.
at 22 I started doing bounties on expert.
made it to 69 1/2 but had to quit.
Gear seems to be falling pretty good to, nothing that will knock you off your chair great but great for leveling.
got to lvl 12 in blacksmith and full stash tabs.
only lvl 3 in jewelery


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> CoE is a little stronger then it looks on paper if you sync cooldowns with the proper element, but SoJ is a really good ring. F&R would be the damage choice, but the toughness while skipping on travelers is pretty nice.


I have the Zodiac in the Kube due to a lack of CDR in my gear, I also have Visage of Gunes and Dawn in my Kube for permanent up time on Vengeance with Seethe and Dark heart, so if I want to use F & R which I was using with M6 build I would have to drop COE, F&R gets a 50% boost from generators and a 50% boost from spenders equaling 100% but Travelers gives me 100% for just standing still, stand still spawn MS and then run like the wind, rinse and repeat till RG is no more


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have the Zodiac in the Kube due to a lack of CDR in my gear, I also have Visage of Gunes and Dawn in my Kube for permanent up time on Vengeance with Seethe and Dark heart


Have you considered RoRG in cube and wearing leorics crown (CDR gem)?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have you considered RoRG in cube and wearing leorics crown (CDR gem)?


I have considered this, what I am waiting for is a LC or a VoG with good rolls to drop, I have both in the Kube book already but loosing the CDR from Zodiac would make me more squishier than I already am due to the lack of permanent Vengeance.

I read on the D3 forum today that you only need 37% CDR for permanent uptime on Vengeance if you have Dawn in the Kube, need to see how far off that mark I currently am


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have considered this, what I am waiting for is a LC or a VoG with good rolls to drop, I have both in the Kube book already but loosing the CDR from Zodiac would make me more squishier than I already am due to the lack of permanent Vengeance.
> 
> I read on the D3 forum today that you only need 37% CDR for permanent uptime on Vengeance if you have Dawn in the Kube, need to see how far off that mark I currently am


The crown would give ~25% itself, so should be pretty easy to reach if you find a usable one. CDR does have diminishing returns though. If you have 10% CDR, it reduces your cooldowns to 90%. Adding another 10% reduces them to 81%, because it's only doing 10% of 90, for a 9% reduction. That gets worse the more you have (not a big deal until 30% or higher).


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The crown would give ~25% itself, so should be pretty easy to reach if you find a usable one. CDR does have diminishing returns though. If you have 10% CDR, it reduces your cooldowns to 90%. Adding another 10% reduces them to 81%, because it's only doing 10% of 90, for a 9% reduction. That gets worse the more you have (not a big deal until 30% or higher).


Still at work for another 7 minutes but I am pretty sure I have no CDR on any of my UE gear, need to fix that, farm DB, dance with Myriam till I get what I want or run out of matts!

Time to punch out and go play wack a mole I mean Diablo 3 ROS season 6


----------



## yahu

^LOL...why does this nerdle-jargon get me jonesin' to play???


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^LOL...why does this nerdle-jargon get me jonesin' to play???


because "nerd"

me too, got the itch, but no gaming pc in the rainforest.


----------



## yahu

^shhhh...don't let anyone else know!









Couldn't you cut down a few acres of virgin rainforest (down lemans!) and get something built/powered? Seems that's what other industrious types would do?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^LOL...why does this nerdle-jargon get me jonesin' to play???


Because you have an addiction

So I removed my lvl 65 bane of the stricken for a level 40 BOH and ran pub T10 rifts collecting DB, GR keys and gold to feed my GR and Gem quest.

Current Gems are "Bane of the trapped lvl 65" "bane of the stricken lvl 65" and my latest addition "Zie's stone of vengeance lvl 35" Zei's is wys I needs more gold. I also have a Bane of the powerful at lvl 50 thinking of swapping it with the BOS.


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone else having problems even playing?
I've been playing for the last week without any problems, then today I press PLAY to launch the game and I keep getting a white screen with nothing else.
I've tried both repairing the files and restarting my computer, not difference.


----------



## yahu

^seems to work fine for me. try running the D3 executable outside of B.Net (should be instructions all over the interwebz, including in this thread). I can't remember the commandline you run off a shortcut offhand, but it shouldn't take much searching to find.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^seems to work fine for me. try running the D3 executable outside of B.Net (should be instructions all over the interwebz, including in this thread). I can't remember the commandline you run off a shortcut offhand, but it shouldn't take much searching to find.


I'll try that after my current step.
My game is installed on an external drive, and the Icon on my desktop wasn't even showing.
I deleted most of the game and I'm re downloading it, hoping it'll fix it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^seems to work fine for me. try running the D3 executable outside of B.Net (should be instructions all over the interwebz, including in this thread). I can't remember the commandline you run off a shortcut offhand, but it shouldn't take much searching to find.


- Go to c:\games\Diablo3 or wherever you installed it
- Right click DiabloIII.exe
- Select "send to", then Desktop (create shortcut)"
- right click the new shortcut and go "properties"
- Find the target box (on windows 10 it's in the "shortcut" tab)
- Add -launch to the larget box, after the quotes
- It should look something like
Target: "c:\games\Diablo3" -launch
- Click OK


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> - Go to c:\games\Diablo3 or wherever you installed it
> - Right click DiabloIII.exe
> - Select "send to", then Desktop (create shortcut)"
> - right click the new shortcut and go "properties"
> - Find the target box (on windows 10 it's in the "shortcut" tab)
> - Add -launch to the larget box, after the quotes
> - It should look something like
> Target: "c:\games\Diablo3" -launch
> - Click OK


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'll try that after my current step.
> My game is installed on an external drive, and the Icon on my desktop wasn't even showing.
> I deleted most of the game and I'm re downloading it, hoping it'll fix it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Anyone else having problems even playing?
> I've been playing for the last week without any problems, then today I press PLAY to launch the game and I keep getting a white screen with nothing else.
> I've tried both repairing the files and restarting my computer, not difference.


Hmmm, neither solution helped.


----------



## We Gone

Just logged off. No issues


----------



## Skye12977

To my knowledge neither D3 or my PC updated.
This problem just started to occur this morning, this past week it's had 0 problems.
When the game is launched it shows the blue circle as if it's loading with a white screen in the background.
The circle turns to the cursor, white background becomes brighter but still displays nothing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> To my knowledge neither D3 or my PC updated.
> This problem just started to occur this morning, this past week it's had 0 problems.
> When the game is launched it shows the blue circle as if it's loading with a white screen in the background.
> The circle turns to the cursor, white background becomes brighter but still displays nothing.


Have you tried any other games?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have you tried any other games?


1. I've done ARMA 3 no problems
2. I don't have any other blizzards games
3. I ran and played the Crew via Uplay


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 1. I've done ARMA 3 no problems
> 2. I don't have any other blizzards games
> 3. I ran and played the Crew via Uplay


Not sure then, maybe something is up with your external drive?


----------



## We Gone

Not sure if this is any help, but my older Q9300 rig always goes to a white screen for about 30sec. before it loads sometimes it hangs a bit longer.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not sure then, maybe something is up with your external drive?


I'll just try and install it on the SSD I guess


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'll just try and install it on the SSD I guess


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Not sure if this is any help, but my older Q9300 rig always goes to a white screen for about 30sec. before it loads sometimes it hangs a bit longer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not sure then, maybe something is up with your external drive?


Installed it on my SSD and used DDu to remove drivers then reinstalled the most up to date drivers, nothing has changed


----------



## Skye12977

So....
I added the parameters for d3 to run via -launch and windowed via -w
Diablo runs then crashes with no report, first time was like 10 seconds, second was 5 third time was after a minute when I actually got into a game...
e) now I'm still getting the white screens again. whyyyyy


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So....
> I added the parameters for d3 to run via -launch and windowed via -w
> Diablo runs then crashes with no report, first time was like 10 seconds, second was 5 third time was after a minute when I actually got into a game...
> e) now I'm still getting the white screens again. whyyyyy


Try messing around with in game video and audio settings now that you can get in a little?

If that doesn't work, your PC is probably cursed. I recommend the "lemon uncrossing spell" to break it.

-In a sachet, combine the following herbs: St. John's Wort, sage, calamus and dragonsblood powder.
-Set the sachet aside for later.
-Fill an incense brazier with dragonsblood incense.
-On your altar, you will need an athame, a whole ripe lemon, 1 white and 1 black candle, a bowl of salt and a bowl of water.
-You will also need a glass or ceramic plate to set the lemon on when you are done. Do not use paper or wood.
-Light the candles and the incense.
-Hold the lemon in both hands and visualize it magnetized and drawing the negative spell away from you.
-Dip your athame in the water then slice the lemon into three pieces.
-Set the athame aside and visualize the lemon drawing the negativity away from you and into the pulpy fruit.
-Repeat the following:

Code:



Code:


As sour as this lemon be
Charged and cut in pieces three 
With salt and water I am free
Uncross me now, I will it be.
Let this lemon do it's task 
It's cleansing power I do ask
As this lemon dries in air.
Free me from my dark despair.
Uncross! Uncross! 
I break his curse.
But let not my simple spell reverse.
I wish no ill, nor wish him pain
I wish only to be free again.

-Take each lemon slice and dip it in the salt, making sure it is well coated.
-Set the slices back on the altar and say:

Code:



Code:


As it is my will, so mote it be!

-Leave the lemon pieces on the altar where they can dry.
-Once dry the spell is complete and the lemon can be thrown away or buried.
-If however the fruit rots instead, you must repeat the spell.
-While waiting for the fruit to dry, keep the sachet with you at all times.
-It will help to protect you from the effects of the spells and turn away any negativity sent in your direction.


----------



## yahu

^uhm...that's what I was going to post...


----------



## 3m3k

Spent half a day yesterday farming bone wings from Adria.... then found out they did not make it to the 2.4.1 patch

they are so nice


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So....
> I added the parameters for d3 to run via -launch and windowed via -w
> Diablo runs then crashes with no report, first time was like 10 seconds, second was 5 third time was after a minute when I actually got into a game...
> e) now I'm still getting the white screens again. whyyyyy


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12505120951
Same issue from someone else, not sure if it will help or not but blizzard recommended trying a different video driver


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Try messing around with in game video and audio settings now that you can get in a little?
> 
> If that doesn't work, your PC is probably cursed. I recommend the "lemon uncrossing spell" to break it.
> 
> -In a sachet, combine the following herbs: St. John's Wort, sage, calamus and dragonsblood powder.
> -Set the sachet aside for later.
> -Fill an incense brazier with dragonsblood incense.
> -On your altar, you will need an athame, a whole ripe lemon, 1 white and 1 black candle, a bowl of salt and a bowl of water.
> -You will also need a glass or ceramic plate to set the lemon on when you are done. Do not use paper or wood.
> -Light the candles and the incense.
> -Hold the lemon in both hands and visualize it magnetized and drawing the negative spell away from you.
> -Dip your athame in the water then slice the lemon into three pieces.
> -Set the athame aside and visualize the lemon drawing the negativity away from you and into the pulpy fruit.
> -Repeat the following:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> As sour as this lemon be
> Charged and cut in pieces three
> With salt and water I am free
> Uncross me now, I will it be.
> Let this lemon do it's task
> It's cleansing power I do ask
> As this lemon dries in air.
> Free me from my dark despair.
> Uncross! Uncross!
> I break his curse.
> But let not my simple spell reverse.
> I wish no ill, nor wish him pain
> I wish only to be free again.
> 
> -Take each lemon slice and dip it in the salt, making sure it is well coated.
> -Set the slices back on the altar and say:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> As it is my will, so mote it be!
> 
> -Leave the lemon pieces on the altar where they can dry.
> -Once dry the spell is complete and the lemon can be thrown away or buried.
> -If however the fruit rots instead, you must repeat the spell.
> -While waiting for the fruit to dry, keep the sachet with you at all times.
> -It will help to protect you from the effects of the spells and turn away any negativity sent in your direction.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^uhm...that's what I was going to post...


I just use Holy water in my Loop, The Store at the Catholic Church sales it in 4 oz. bottles so I have to by like 2 cases, been accused of being a vampire hunter more than once.


----------



## We Gone

Do you have another vid card or pc you could try it on. The I see a white screen on is also evga. My others are all ati and I don't see a white screen.


----------



## yahu

sorry - with all the funnies talk of the curse, I forgot about the problem. I was going to suggest to use a recent backup via System Restore, if you have that enabled. I'm pretty sure I have an EVGA in the mix somewhere and I haven't had any recent issues...that said, I'm pretty bad at updating drivers (if it ain't broke...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> Spent half a day yesterday farming bone wings from Adria.... then found out they did not make it to the 2.4.1 patch
> 
> they are so nice


them bone wings were pretty sweet. There was also the butterfly/moth wings that had a skull on the back or something. They removed most of the wings that were in PTR. Them damn cosmic wings are friggin' impossible to get too.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Do you have another vid card or pc you could try it on. The I see a white screen on is also evga. My others are all ati and I don't see a white screen.


Playing on a laptop, and with my not changing anything else it's been working so far.... so I'm scared.

Are there any Visual/UI mods for d3?
e) anyone wanting to play Seasonal let me know. Trying to work on my WoL build at the moment, just missing a belt.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Playing on a laptop, and with my not changing anything else it's been working so far.... so I'm scared.
> 
> Are there any Visual/UI mods for d3?


There's a general thing some people like to use for a bunch of games... called sweetFX or something like that.

There's also a program called "turbohud" that adds a lot of stuff to the UI. It's somewhat controversial because it does have some features that give you a gameplay advantage (mobs can be seen on map, and you can see their affix's without mousing over and reading).


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There's a general thing some people like to use for a bunch of games... called sweetFX or something like that.
> 
> There's also a program called "turbohud" that adds a lot of stuff to the UI. It's somewhat controversial because it does have some features that give you a gameplay advantage (mobs can be seen on map, and you can see their affix's without mousing over and reading).


not looking for maphack at all, just display changes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> not looking for maphack at all, just display changes.


Turbohud is really customizable and actually supports modding the UI like that, and removing the map stuff if someone wanted to... but nobody has taken the time to do that. It's really annoyed the creator lol.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Turbohud is really customizable and actually supports modding the UI like that, and removing the map stuff if someone wanted to... but nobody has taken the time to do that. It's really annoyed the creator lol.


is turbohud allowed? sounds pretty cool!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> is turbohud allowed? sounds pretty cool!


Officially, no third party applications are allowed. So if you listen to Blizzards official policy, you can't run "calculator" in front of your D3 window.

Turbohud does have a partial maphack, so it is a little bit cheating. You can disable that though. The intended use of turbohud is to get more game data, without actually cheating. Stuff like how many XP/hour you get, and how much DPS you're really doing.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Playing on a laptop, and with my not changing anything else it's been working so far.... so I'm scared.
> 
> Are there any Visual/UI mods for d3?
> e) anyone wanting to play Seasonal let me know. Trying to work on my WoL build at the moment, just missing a belt.


I played some today, but was mostly multi-boxing with my son's account getting his toon going. got his 'sader to run a 4min solo GR50 in about a half day from starting S6.

are you in a clan? if you're not in the OCN clan you should send a request to join.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I played some today, but was mostly multi-boxing with my son's account getting his toon going. got his 'sader to run a 4min solo GR50 in about a half day from starting S6.
> 
> are you in a clan? if you're not in the OCN clan you should send a request to join.


I'm in a clan of a few guys that I play with.
Personally I'm running the WoL build on my monk, best I've been able to do solo is 65. I need to grind myself some better gear though, I think my damage flattens out at 30bil crits. Really need to find myself 2 new rings right now.


----------



## Skye12977

Looking for suggestions on my build:
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Azenor-1127/hero/77852952
1. I need a new ring
2. I need a higher roll of my Elements

31.60% attack speed
46.5% crit, when having one ring not having crit chance
578% crit damage

Add me on battle.net @ Azenor#1127
*Playing on my brothers account because back when ROS came out I was given a free copy, and our characters were already on his account*
Thinking of which..... I've bought him Lich king when it came out too....


----------



## yahu

Monk is one of the toons I don't know well at all unfortunately. I'm sure others on here can help, but I don't think we have any barn-burnin' monks. I'd say look at Quin's videos of course, but you've probably already done that.










That said, is the issue dmg output or survivability? What I can see is this (assuming this build is similar as standard dmg builds):
- that Convention of Elements (CoE) ring is really bad, but I'm sure I don't have to tell you that.








- roll that other ring's crit hit dmg (chd) to crit chance (cc)
- in general cc should always be higher than chd - you really want to get cc to 50% or higher so that at least every other hit is crit
- what is your main dmg dealer - I'm guessing WoL? Where can you add skill dmg modifiers, such as chest/shoulders, pants, belt, etc.? Wherever you can add those dmg modifiers, I'd suggest it

in other news, I rolled up a wiz yesterday and within an hour or two cleared a 65 with firebirds/vyr. I know I'm doing the build wrong as I occasionally see it go off correctly and the dmg output is insane. I think I know the mechanics but it is so gd foreign and I really suck at mobility (I get stuck attacking with primary as my move and I think I re-ignite firebird, which kills my 50 stack bug).

I need to map the move key, but I've never found an effective way to do that and still play the way I like to play. Next week is f'd for me as my buddy will be in town, and this week I'll be getting ready after work, so I'm probably f'd.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Monk is one of the toons I don't know well at all unfortunately. I'm sure others on here can help, but I don't think we have any barn-burnin' monks. I'd say look at Quin's videos of course, but you've probably already done that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, is the issue dmg output or survivability? What I can see is this (assuming this build is similar as standard dmg builds):
> - that Convention of Elements (CoE) ring is really bad, but I'm sure I don't have to tell you that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - roll that other ring's crit hit dmg (chd) to crit chance (cc)
> - in general cc should always be higher than chd - you really want to get cc to 50% or higher so that at least every other hit is crit
> - what is your main dmg dealer - I'm guessing WoL? Where can you add skill dmg modifiers, such as chest/shoulders, pants, belt, etc.? Wherever you can add those dmg modifiers, I'd suggest it
> 
> in other news, I rolled up a wiz yesterday and within an hour or two cleared a 65 with firebirds/vyr. I know I'm doing the build wrong as I occasionally see it go off correctly and the dmg output is insane. I think I know the mechanics but it is so gd foreign and I really suck at mobility (I get stuck attacking with primary as my move and I think I re-ignite firebird, which kills my 50 stack bug).
> 
> I need to map the move key, but I've never found an effective way to do that and still play the way I like to play. Next week is f'd for me as my buddy will be in town, and this week I'll be getting ready after work, so I'm probably f'd.


1. The elements actually doubles my damage for the short period of time. (WoL is fire damage). Best in slot if Elements and Unity.
2. I didn't think about swapping over to crit chance.
3. understood
4. WoL is basically the only damage dealer. I've been trying to where I can.
I can solo 65 but haven't tried sense I had completed it as I keep trying to go for gear, jewels for my barb...etc
I went off this guide

I know the wizard is broken and I've been wanting to try it out.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 1. The elements actually doubles my damage for the short period of time. (WoL is fire damage). Best in slot if Elements and Unity.


sorry - CoE is great, but that one is particularly bad at 158%. With that ring sometimes you have to sacrifice the primary stats for the elemental dmg%.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Looking for suggestions on my build:
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Azenor-1127/hero/77852952
> 1. I need a new ring
> 2. I need a higher roll of my Elements
> 
> 31.60% attack speed
> 46.5% crit, when having one ring not having crit chance
> 578% crit damage
> 
> Add me on battle.net @ Azenor#1127
> *Playing on my brothers account because back when ROS came out I was given a free copy, and our characters were already on his account*
> Thinking of which..... I've bought him Lich king when it came out too....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 1. The elements actually doubles my damage for the short period of time. (WoL is fire damage). Best in slot if Elements and Unity.
> 2. I didn't think about swapping over to crit chance.
> 3. understood
> 4. WoL is basically the only damage dealer. I've been trying to where I can.
> I can solo 65 but haven't tried sense I had completed it as I keep trying to go for gear, jewels for my barb...etc
> I went off this guide
> 
> I know the wizard is broken and I've been wanting to try it out.


I would suggest moving to this guide instead:

http://www.diablofans.com/builds/80787-rank-4-sunwukos-gr90-explosive-bells-build-w-video

You could also check out choices people on the leaderboard made and see what you like.

Change your band of rue chambers to unity, and use the powerful "follower cannot die" relic on follower, with a unity ring on follower as well. Your rue chambers is horrible, and you aren't using a spirit generator







.
This will give you 50% damage reduction, and will be huge. Then change the sweeping wind weapon to a crystal fist for even more, and you'll have an absolutely huge increase in toughness overall.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would suggest moving to this guide instead:
> 
> http://www.diablofans.com/builds/80787-rank-4-sunwukos-gr90-explosive-bells-build-w-video
> 
> Change your band of rue chambers to unity, and use the powerful "follower cannot die" relic on follower, with a unity ring on follower as well. Your rue chambers is horrible, and you aren't using a spirit generator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This will give you 50% damage reduction, and will be huge. Then change the sweeping wind weapon to a crystal fist for even more, and you'll have an absolutely huge increase in toughness overall.


I know the one ring is useless, but I haven't even been able to find another ring that compares. The ring was from my previous setup before I could do WoL.
I do already use he follower that way, on a not so good unity I have.

I also agree I have a horrible Elements, but yet again can't find one that's better.

Crystal fist is an option for when I do higher rifts, but having those extra stacks really helps when mobs like to come towards me. Only having 3 stacks can causes me to break sweeping wind.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I know the one ring is useless, but I haven't even been able to find another ring that compares. The ring was from my previous setup before I could do WoL.
> I do already use he follower that way, on a not so good unity I have.
> 
> I also agree I have a horrible Elements, but yet again can't find one that's better.
> 
> Crystal fist is an option for when I do higher rifts, but having those extra stacks really helps when mobs like to come towards me. Only having 3 stacks can causes me to break sweeping wind.


You have to be wearing a unity yourself as well as on follower. Currently you're losing 50% damage reduction.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You have to be wearing a unity yourself as well as on follower. Currently you're losing 50% damage reduction.


I'm aware of that


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm aware of that


You don't have a second one at all? That would be the thing to replace the rue chambers with. The worst possible Unity would be better for your build still.

With the COE you could think about cubing it and wearing a RoRG to get 200% secondary. The RoRG can't roll good stats though.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You don't have a second one at all? That would be the thing to replace the rue chambers with. The worst possible Unity would be better for your build still.
> 
> With the COE you could think about cubing it and wearing a RoRG to get 200% secondary. The RoRG can't roll good stats though.


I was able to get a decent unity and elements


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> in other news, I rolled up a wiz yesterday and within an hour or two cleared a 65 with firebirds/vyr. I know I'm doing the build wrong as I occasionally see it go off correctly and the dmg output is insane. I think I know the mechanics but it is so gd foreign and I really suck at mobility (I get stuck attacking with primary as my move and I think I re-ignite firebird, which kills my 50 stack bug).
> 
> I need to map the move key, but I've never found an effective way to do that and still play the way I like to play. Next week is f'd for me as my buddy will be in town, and this week I'll be getting ready after work, so I'm probably f'd.


Force move = spacebar.


----------



## brazilianloser

I have my set to the scroll wheel. So easy to move around if you have one of those free rolling wheels on your mouse.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I have my set to the scroll wheel. So easy to move around if you have one of those free rolling wheels on your mouse.


I have it on scroll as the secondary key, for when I'm using numlock (I use on monk, not wiz). I don't have one of those wheels though.


----------



## brazilianloser

Wife plays with the numlock area too but to me that puts my hands too close to each other. So I just have all my abilities mapped to WASD since I am used to that location for about every other game anyways.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Wife plays with the numlock area too but to me that puts my hands too close to each other. So I just have all my abilities mapped to WASD since I am used to that location for about every other game anyways.


I don't play with the numlock area, that would be weird







.

Numlock is when you assign a skill to a numlock key, like num1. Then you hold down the key while turning numlock off. It will auto cast the skill for you, as long as you aren't holding down another key. Since force move is holding down another key, you have to use something like scroll wheel that will "pulse" instead of holding down. I guess you could just tap the spacebar for force move instead of holding it down, but scroll wheel seems like a better solution.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Force move = spacebar.


I meant like mapping to scroll wheel. I think I created a macro once but can't remember what I had done, so I'd have to dig it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I have my set to the scroll wheel. So easy to move around if you have one of those free rolling wheels on your mouse.


I don't have a free-rolling mouse wheel (well I do, I just don't particularly use that mouse for D3). Moving forward by scrolling up just seems lame. Maybe not so much with a free-roller, but if I flick my mouse wheel it literally goes maybe 5 clicks. I have other issues with this game. I don't need to add carpal tunnel syndrome to the list.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I meant like mapping to scroll wheel. I think I created a macro once but can't remember what I had done, so I'd have to dig it up.
> I don't have a free-rolling mouse wheel (well I do, I just don't particularly use that mouse for D3). Moving forward by scrolling up just seems lame. Maybe not so much with a free-roller, but if I flick my mouse wheel it literally goes maybe 5 clicks. I have other issues with this game. I don't need to add carpal tunnel syndrome to the list.


Why use scrolling on wiz? I can't think of any reason to use numlock on firebird archon.

Would be one of the simplest macros possible to make though. Just give it a timing of 10ms or something and it will be like scrolling constantly.


----------



## Rickles

I bound force move to W, seems natural to me


----------



## yahu

^yeah, I think that is what I did. I think I did .05 for some attempt to use those shoulders that provide a shield when using TP.

so the reason I was thinking of using it was I seem to be re-igniting mobs with that bugged build and I lose the 50 firebird stack. Since I'm holding down the left mouse button for moving, sometimes after I cast one of the archon skills (the explosion one) to apply the dot on mobs, if the mouse is over a mob it will start spamming whatever the archon skill is for left mouse button. It is either that, or my damage is too high. I do have an ancient aether walker, but the dmg roll is low (like 24xx).

my unbuffed sheet dps is 216k and when I use magic weapon it is up at 238k. I initially also had a couple ancient pieces of firebirds, but I replaced those with better pieces, either non-ancient, or rolling off int where I could.

I just threw the build together and watched a video. I have to look into the mechanics a bit more I'm sure. I know you ignite part, but not all, of a blue pack, and then jump around porting and blasting. I'll get the 50 stack but seem to lose it during the porting/blasting.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yeah, I think that is what I did. I think I did .05 for some attempt to use those shoulders that provide a shield when using TP.
> 
> so the reason I was thinking of using it was I seem to be re-igniting mobs with that bugged build and I lose the 50 firebird stack. Since I'm holding down the left mouse button for moving, sometimes after I cast one of the archon skills (the explosion one) to apply the dot on mobs, if the mouse is over a mob it will start spamming whatever the archon skill is for left mouse button. It is either that, or my damage is too high. I do have an ancient aether walker, but the dmg roll is low (like 24xx).
> 
> my unbuffed sheet dps is 216k and when I use magic weapon it is up at 238k. I initially also had a couple ancient pieces of firebirds, but I replaced those with better pieces, either non-ancient, or rolling off int where I could.
> 
> I just threw the build together and watched a video. I have to look into the mechanics a bit more I'm sure. I know you ignite part, but not all, of a blue pack, and then jump around porting and blasting. I'll get the 50 stack but seem to lose it during the porting/blasting.


I meant you could just hold down spacebar or W to force move. You only have to not hold it down if you want numlock to work.

Your damage seems a little on the low side. You don't want crit chance/damage, since crits will do several times the damage... but otherwise I think you want somewhere in the 350k range.

You ignite two of the three blues in a blue pack. If it's in torment, the two will die pretty quick, and it's okay to kill the third with the electricity or the archon blast, to make sure you don't accidentally burn it. You could also go to town, or move on, ignoring it.

The biggest thing most people don't realize is the stacks will stay up if you have them before you start the grift. You're supposed to go out in torment, get the 50 stacks, then start a grift up. This way you don't have to find and burn skip the first elite of the grift.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I meant you could just hold down spacebar or W to force move. You only have to not hold it down if you want numlock to work.
> 
> Your damage seems a little on the low side. You don't want crit chance/damage, since crits will do several times the damage... but otherwise I think you want somewhere in the 350k range.
> 
> You ignite two of the three blues in a blue pack. If it's in torment, the two will die pretty quick, and it's okay to kill the third with the electricity or the archon blast, to make sure you don't accidentally burn it. You could also go to town, or move on, ignoring it.
> 
> The biggest thing most people don't realize is the stacks will stay up if you have them before you start the grift. You're supposed to go out in torment, get the 50 stacks, then start a grift up. This way you don't have to find and burn skip the first elite of the grift.


Any chance you can explain the bug/how to use wizard? I have the full setup on my wizard


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Any chance you can explain the bug/how to use wizard? I have the full setup on my wizard


That was pretty much it







. Burn two out of three on a blue pack to bug the 50 stacks on. Start grift, then when you pop archon use the "1" key blast (not the left click one), only once every ~3 seconds on the same mob. When you hit the skill, if you look closely you can see little flames on the mob (not the firebird flame, these are right on the mob). They last about 3 seconds, and during this type of flame the bugged damage is being dealt. If you hit the "1" key again when they are still burning, it's usually enough to activate the full firebird flame. If you get the firebird flame up, the bugged damage is no longer dealt. If you get the firebird on whites it's not a big deal, but if you get it on an elite it will not only prevent you from killing the elite pack, but can also ruin your 50 stacks, and make you need to find a blue pack, burn 2/3, then skip the pack so you don't burn the third.

The burning part of the bug has been in the game since RoS launched (!), but hasn't been practical to use until the latest patch with the 50 stacks bug, combo'd also with the fact that Archon has a fire rune and can do fire damage in the last few patches.

The burn bug is double dipping a lot of damage multipliers. This means you are getting double archon stacks, double the bonus you're supposed to get from the 50 firebirds, double zei's stone... etc. It's why you can do GR100 with what's normally considered extremely low DPS.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I meant you could just hold down spacebar or W to force move. You only have to not hold it down if you want numlock to work.
> 
> Your damage seems a little on the low side. You don't want crit chance/damage, since crits will do several times the damage... but otherwise I think you want somewhere in the 350k range.
> 
> You ignite two of the three blues in a blue pack. If it's in torment, the two will die pretty quick, and it's okay to kill the third with the electricity or the archon blast, to make sure you don't accidentally burn it. You could also go to town, or move on, ignoring it.
> 
> The biggest thing most people don't realize is the stacks will stay up if you have them before you start the grift. You're supposed to go out in torment, get the 50 stacks, then start a grift up. This way you don't have to find and burn skip the first elite of the grift.


Oh sonuva biatch! I knew the 50 stack persisted in town but I assumed it would reset when you fire up a GR (like most everything else does, even potions). the video I watched said not to use the left or right mouse attacks so I assumed those could accidentally re-ignite. Like I said, I did this in a matter of hours yesterday, including rolling gear from rares.









so as long as you don't ignite another full blue pack or yellow, you keep the stack, which is why you wait 3sec before hitting anything a 2nd time? what about white mobs, if I accidentally hit them twice within 3sec - do I also lose the 50 stack?

I watched a video of some guy with ~340k dmg literally waltz through a GR90 so I figured I was pretty close. Like I said, I started with more dmg and thought that might be part of my problem. When I get another chance I'll pop the 50 stack prior to entering the GR. Oh, I said 216k - I think I have ~316k. Now I need to go back and check.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oh sonuva biatch! I knew the 50 stack persisted in town but I assumed it would reset when you fire up a GR (like most everything else does, even potions). the video I watched said not to use the left or right mouse attacks so I assumed those could accidentally re-ignite. Like I said, I did this in a matter of hours yesterday, including rolling gear from rares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so as long as you don't ignite another full blue pack or yellow, you keep the stack, which is why you wait 3sec before hitting anything a 2nd time? what about white mobs, if I accidentally hit them twice within 3sec - do I also lose the 50 stack?
> 
> I watched a video of some guy with ~340k dmg literally waltz through a GR90 so I figured I was pretty close. Like I said, I started with more dmg and thought that might be part of my problem. When I get another chance I'll pop the 50 stack prior to entering the GR. Oh, I said 216k - I think I have ~316k. Now I need to go back and check.


If you hit white mobs twice and ignite them, you don't lose any stack. You actually gain a few as long as the mobs are in range. However, you won't be killing them either (assuming high GR, might be okay if you're doing lower gem ups where 300k DPS isn't as hilariously low).

I forgot to mention this, but the right click (disintegrate) is the best way to ignite mobs.


----------



## Crazy9000

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/17612221715

HUGE zDPS nerf for next season.
Quote:


> *CHANGE #1:* We are going to be reviewing the party-based damage buffs provided by all the classes. The degree to which some classes can buff party damage is a huge contributor to the 1 DPS - 3 Support meta.
> 
> *CHANGE #2:* We are going to make adjustments to crowd control and pull effects to make it harder to perpetually pull monsters onto a single point.
> 
> *CHANGE #3:* One of the reasons you can ignore most monster mechanics is the amount of healing available. Expect to see a drastic reduction in available healing.


While kind of drastic, I think this is a very good thing. The meta hasn't change much the past few seasons, and this is really going to make the gameplay different.


----------



## slickwilly

After watching Quin69's outdated video on procing Taeguk gem I assigned force move primary key to mouse wheel down and the secondary key to mouse wheel up, now for force move I just roll my mouse wheel back and forth, the video is outdated since Inna's no longer reduces the casting cost of sweeping wind


----------



## Zaen

Still can't get the 2 min rift. Peat cursed chest did it a dozen times solo now, best was 313kills... guess i will have to try the firebug and try to reach Grift 75, on 71 atm.... keep failing 72 because i die too much along the way (and not taking full adv. of bug) and usually i reach the RGuardian when i have less then 1 min. or time has already ran out.
Communities have been of no help till now







ppl on server, either i'm unlucky or i'm really unlucky and only get no reply for my call for help or some trolling, getting frustrated with getting the extra tab :/

Guess i will go die on GR until i reach 75, and loose the 11Billion 25% experience bonus i have accumulated









Got most myst chest weapon cosmetics by now, saved a few in case someone want one and couldn't find the chest, namely both crusader's chains, God slayer sword, both quinquenal swords and monk's bear claw. Missing cosmic wings and some pets not worried about those atm since i got falcon wings and liv moore pet









@slickwilly Interested? I can boost you if you need a hand, np. We could help each other out







Season won't last for much longer imo. Believe we both in EU server









Edit:
Aaah darn it you aren't in EU server







just checked previous posts.

Anyways offer stands for anyone in EU servers.


----------



## yahu

^that sucks man - I guess the EU communities aren't as helpful as the Americas. If the Americas communities were that bad, Crazy would still be part of OCN!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that sucks man - I guess the EU communities aren't as helpful as the Americas. If the Americas communities were that bad, Crazy would still be part of OCN!


hehe xD

I bet i've been unlucky so far, maybe also because i ask for help at somewhat late hours (when i start feeling anxious about this) around midnight and i've only tried asking a few times around and have not been insisting on it.
Communities i just can't find one english speaking that has a conquest tag or speed rift tag. Found one in the weekend that may be of help but no one was on for the last 3 days... waiting for someone to show up there, besides that just a Seasonal community and that was with all party's full, going to give it another try later tonight.

I'm sure someone will give me a hand, i probably don't press the matter enough and i am a unlucky dude generally speaking ^_^


----------



## yahu

^trolls are typically a nocturnal creature.







maybe try on the weekend if you get a chance. Search broadly, such as "achievement" or "speed" Also, maybe search for "forward" as I know groups with "...it forward..." typically help "pay it forward" whether that be with goblins, pets, etc. there are usually speed builds in there, due to the nature of quick clears, quick finds.

I built a 6xFirebird/2xVyr wiz in an hour over the weekend and I'm pretty sure it could run a 2min T10. Little bastard is a teleport freak.







I was speed running GR60 in 3min and change, so I'm assuming on the right map he'd fly through T10.

BTW - without an announced date yet, I'd assume we should have at least 2 weeks till season end, if not more. They usually give 2 - 3 weeks till season end once they announce the dates.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^trolls are typically a nocturnal creature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe try on the weekend if you get a chance. Search broadly, such as "achievement" or "speed" Also, maybe search for "forward" as I know groups with "...it forward..." typically help "pay it forward" whether that be with goblins, pets, etc. there are usually speed builds in there, due to the nature of quick clears, quick finds.
> 
> I built a 6xFirebird/2xVyr wiz in an hour over the weekend and I'm pretty sure it could run a 2min T10. Little bastard is a teleport freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was speed running GR60 in 3min and change, so I'm assuming on the right map he'd fly through T10.
> 
> BTW - without an announced date yet, I'd assume we should have at least 2 weeks till season end, if not more. They usually give 2 - 3 weeks till season end once they announce the dates.


More time would be great, maybe i can search for more menagerie goblins after i get the extra tab and try get the cosmic wings.
Haven't tried firebird/vyr's as i think i would have even more immediate damage then i get with firebird/chantodo's fire wave and it's all fire based which makes me think i would permaburn monster elites and loose firebird bugged stack more easily, maybe i'm wrong.

After grinding to get the sets with +damage%, chc/chd and above all cdr, i'm really not willing to chuck it all and get crap gear i can't use out of the current season, too much time and too much ingame materials spent re-rolling stuff. Sure got plenty more cash and mats to reroll it again and again to my hearts contempt but that is not fun to me, fine tune for optimal set sure, not ruin all my firebird gear so i take advantage of a bug that lasts for 1 season :/

If i reallly have 2-3weeks i'm sure i can up a toon to lv70 HC and get 3xlv65 gems, i got 110+GR keys, i can use the keys right? even if i got them from a non-HC toon... right? xD Want to avoid pouring in more time in another toon, 1 per season is time consuming as it is.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Anyone playing a pet WD? Why is the gargs damage so terrible? I've got 23 fetishes running around and each of them crits for more than the garg. Even with the Zuni buff active the garg hits for 600-800 million while the fetishes melee around 1 billion. Something doesn't seem right about that.

garg with the cleave rune is 585%
fetish army and sycophants are 180%

I don't have a massive amount of fetish damage bonus, maybe 30%. No specific skills that buff fetishes only either.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^trolls are typically a nocturnal creature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe try on the weekend if you get a chance. Search broadly, such as "achievement" or "speed" Also, maybe search for "forward" as I know groups with "...it forward..." typically help "pay it forward" whether that be with goblins, pets, etc. there are usually speed builds in there, due to the nature of quick clears, quick finds.
> 
> I built a 6xFirebird/2xVyr wiz in an hour over the weekend and I'm pretty sure it could run a 2min T10. Little bastard is a teleport freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was speed running GR60 in 3min and change, so I'm assuming on the right map he'd fly through T10.
> 
> BTW - without an announced date yet, I'd assume we should have at least 2 weeks till season end, if not more. They usually give 2 - 3 weeks till season end once they announce the dates.


Tried running 6FB/2v build but I failed and after a little research I found out why, even my lowly 800k damage is to much for this build, going to dump all my CHC for CDR and replace Topaz gems with Amethyst, "am I tough enough" I just want to level some gems and then Kube them in to my DH build, I also have been wanting to try a 4 piece Shadows mantle with 3 piece Sage's purchase, I need more DB!


----------



## yahu

^yes, way too much dmg. lol - it sounds so ridiculous. I go with diamonds, but you could try amethyst. I have over 60% CDR, and no added cc/chd, and 0% AD. Wiz comes with 5% cc and 50% chd by default, but you don't want to spend any paragon on those 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> More time would be great, maybe i can search for more menagerie goblins after i get the extra tab and try get the cosmic wings.
> Haven't tried firebird/vyr's as i think i would have even more immediate damage then i get with firebird/chantodo's fire wave and it's all fire based which makes me think i would permaburn monster elites and loose firebird bugged stack more easily, maybe i'm wrong.
> 
> After grinding to get the sets with +damage%, chc/chd and above all cdr, i'm really not willing to chuck it all and get crap gear i can't use out of the current season, too much time and too much ingame materials spent re-rolling stuff. Sure got plenty more cash and mats to reroll it again and again to my hearts contempt but that is not fun to me, fine tune for optimal set sure, not ruin all my firebird gear so i take advantage of a bug that lasts for 1 season :/
> 
> If i reallly have 2-3weeks i'm sure i can up a toon to lv70 HC and get 3xlv65 gems, i got 110+GR keys, i can use the keys right? even if i got them from a non-HC toon... right? xD Want to avoid pouring in more time in another toon, 1 per season is time consuming as it is.


you can literally get new firebird gear for the bugged build - pretty much whatever drops is all you need. Aether walker is the weapon, and nothing needs to be ancient. just make sure no cc, chd, or Area Damage (AD). It took virtually no time at all rolling shards --> upg rare to legendary if I didn't get what I wanted. Oh yeah, I think you know, but unfortunately nothing is shared between normal toon and HC toon...I wish.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Anyone playing a pet WD? Why is the gargs damage so terrible? I've got 23 fetishes running around and each of them crits for more than the garg. Even with the Zuni buff active the garg hits for 600-800 million while the fetishes melee around 1 billion. Something doesn't seem right about that.
> 
> garg with the cleave rune is 585%
> fetish army and sycophants are 180%
> 
> I don't have a massive amount of fetish damage bonus, maybe 30%. No specific skills that buff fetishes only either.


I ran a GR80 last, I believe. One thing to note - the best pet build this season does not rely on zuni or fetish. Pets are zombie dogs (leeching for survivability) and 3 mini-gargs with the short man finger for dmg. one garg build is really not used as the 3 mini-gargs each do the same or more dmg than one garg.

I think I ran zuni with fetish+mini gargs into the 60's just to play around (I do love pets), but you really want to switch to helltooth/cold dmg to push higher GR most effectively. One thing to note, fetish are really just meat shields and aren't currently the source of dmg, so where you can you would want to roll fetish dmg off (it sounds like you already pretty much have done that).


----------



## RX7-2nr

Its a carnevil zuni build. I don't use the garg though, Im just surprised by how bad the damage is. I only made this seasonal character about a week ago so gear is still somewhat limited.


----------



## yahu

^Carnevil is definitely fun (and wouldn't you know, my best Dagger o' Darts have dropped the last two patches) but not as effective as Sacred Harvester knife + lakumba bracer + HT + jeram mask/TnT + cold garg + short-man's ring. You use Compass rose set for 100% dmg when still and 50% dmg reduction when moving.

I'd suggest hopping into the clan if you want more in-game help. That said, my time will be limited the next couple weeks with holiday/friends and family. Anthony Evans on youtube has pretty good videos, and his level of excitement for D3 and WD in particular, combined with his british accent crack me up.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Tried running 6FB/2v build but I failed and after a little research I found out why, even my lowly 800k damage is to much for this build, going to dump all my CHC for CDR and replace Topaz gems with Amethyst, "am I tough enough" I just want to level some gems and then Kube them in to my DH build, I also have been wanting to try a 4 piece Shadows mantle with 3 piece Sage's purchase, I need more DB!


I'm good for damage, but I can't survive ; ; ;
e) anyone want to try and go farm?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that sucks man - I guess the EU communities aren't as helpful as the Americas. If the Americas communities were that bad, Crazy would still be part of OCN!


Actually, the worse the communities are, the more important it is to join a clan doing the content you want to







. If the communities always had people willing to play, and they were also discussing new meta, then you could be in whatever clan you wanted.


----------



## yahu

I was saying you getting involved in higher GR/group communities, without dik trolls, led to you finding an actual competitive clan.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was saying you getting involved in higher GR/group communities, without dik trolls, led to you finding an actual competitive clan.


True, I don't think I would have joined a clan randomly that I didn't know anyone in.

I think I might be done with leaderboards now though. We will see







.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm good for damage, but I can't survive ; ; ;
> e) anyone want to try and go farm?


Farm what?
I am up for split bounties, rifts and grifts, I am on most nights between 4 and 8 PM PT time, in game is wolff956, I would really like to push some GR 70's for gem leveling purposes.

Main toon is 6UE DH as monk and wiz are a work in progress


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Farm what?
> I am up for split bounties, rifts and grifts, I am on most nights between 4 and 8 PM PT time, in game is wolff956, I would really like to push some GR 70's for gem leveling purposes.
> 
> Main toon is 6UE DH as monk and wiz are a work in progress


I can solo up to 67, I have to get a Kyo's Blade and cube it for the passive before I can go any higher.
Fully geared minus that.

Then my my Wizard is fulled geared with the fire set, all the right passives and gear minus the weapon for teleport.
I sent you a friend request.


----------



## yahu

dangit...I need to go make friggin' dinner...


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I can solo up to 67, I have to get a Kyo's Blade and cube it for the passive before I can go any higher.
> Fully geared minus that.
> 
> Then my my Wizard is fulled geared with the fire set, all the right passives and gear minus the weapon for teleport.
> I sent you a friend request.


Must have just missed you, I was on till 8 last night and didn't see but 1 member of the clan (Nightraven) and he has his status set to busy, seems everyone sets it to busy anymore


----------



## yahu

I usually set mine to busy when playing at work or when multi-boxing so people know I might not reply. To be honest though, I have completely forgotten to fiddle with that setting most of the season. I had it set to available even when playing at work and then I set it once to busy and I don't think I've set it back.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that sucks man - I guess the EU communities aren't as helpful as the Americas. If the Americas communities were that bad, Crazy would still be part of OCN!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Actually, the worse the communities are, the more important it is to join a clan doing the content you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If the communities always had people willing to play, and they were also discussing new meta, then you could be in whatever clan you wanted.


Finally i got some assists and done the 2min rift in a few tries. Got the extra tab *\o/*
Dude had a one punch monk, the sort that Quinn69 praises, but we still had to get the act V cemetery to do it. Another Wyz, firebug, joined us for some 3man low level grifts to up some of there gems, was fun







had to run behind them both because i have only 53%CDR and they left me nothing to hit and activate gogok cooldown effect aswell as the ring cooldown so i had a lot of wait for archon and teleport to cooldown and kept falling behind. Besides falling behind was fun to play with others, got to 700paragon *\o/* again hyped with D3 now i may have someone to play with and maybe organize next season start


----------



## yahu

^congrats man! I knew you'd get it before end of season. nice bonus of finding others to play with too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Must have just missed you, I was on till 8 last night and didn't see but 1 member of the clan (Nightraven) and he has his status set to busy, seems everyone sets it to busy anymore


Busy + in a torment rift or something is usually code for "I'm not playing right now, but mysteriously getting loot".

Except with Twinkenuts. That usually means he feel asleep on his keyboard so the AFK timer never kicked him.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Busy + in a torment rift or something is usually code for "I'm not playing right now, but mysteriously getting loot".
> 
> Except with Twinkenuts. That usually means he feel asleep on his keyboard so the AFK timer never kicked him.


I set it to busy when I am pushing for a personnel best solo grift.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Busy + in a torment rift or something is usually code for "I'm not playing right now, but mysteriously getting loot".
> 
> Except with Twinkenuts. That usually means he feel asleep on his keyboard so the AFK timer never kicked him.


lol! the funny thing is I usually have my hand on the mouse (no comments lemans!) when I fall asleep so there is probably enough movement where the game doesn't time me out. Or I'm using a macro.

more often than not, the game will kick me out, but not log me off. sometimes I get logged out, but b.net usually stays logged in. I'm not sure why it goes one way and then the other at times.


----------



## Skye12977

Would love to know if someone knows a way to do damage to the rift boss, once the archon stacks war off from the monsters you kill before him....
Best so far on Firebird is 82. Loosing a 83 to not being able to do damage, getting killed and making him invincible with meteor.


----------



## yahu

quit and try another. your only option is the dual archon stacks but even with that, you are doing so little damage at that level (GR80+), that you likely won't be able to finish in time. Maybe TP, find a blue pack somewhere in the world and get the 50-stack again? I'm assuming that would work?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Would love to know if someone knows a way to do damage to the rift boss, once the archon stacks war off from the monsters you kill before him....
> Best so far on Firebird is 82. Loosing a 83 to not being able to do damage, getting killed and making him invincible with meteor.


I have Bane of the stricken at lvl 65 on my DH but the 25% damage buff to Bosses and RG's kicks in at level 25, try using that gem, my UE build is not dependent on high amounts of CDR, 38% allows for perm. vengeance up time


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Would love to know if someone knows a way to do damage to the rift boss, once the archon stacks war off from the monsters you kill before him....
> Best so far on Firebird is 82. Loosing a 83 to not being able to do damage, getting killed and making him invincible with meteor.


If it's firebug, you probably accidentally burned the RG. They die pretty easy if you don't firebird them.

If it's normal, the boss has to spawn mobs. There's no way around this as you get higher, vyr's can only kill the RG with minions.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If it's firebug, you probably accidentally burned the RG. They die pretty easy if you don't firebird them.
> 
> If it's normal, the boss has to spawn mobs. There's no way around this as you get higher, vyr's can only kill the RG with minions.


I didn't burn the RG and I even waited until I had double stacks of archon, and It wasn't doing any damage to him.
I've yet to kill a RG unless I have ~75 stacks or a shrine to help me.
I did end up beating an 83 though, definitively need more survivability
e) next time I run into this problem, I'm going to exit the rift, find a zone like the fields of misery, get stacks, go back and and kill him... hopefully.
I believe the archon stacks will carry over


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I didn't burn the RG and I even waited until I had double stacks of archon, and It wasn't doing any damage to him.
> I've yet to kill a RG unless I have ~75 stacks or a shrine to help me.
> I did end up beating an 83 though, definitively need more survivability
> e) next time I run into this problem, I'm going to exit the rift, find a zone like the fields of misery, get stacks, go back and and kill him... hopefully.
> I believe the archon stacks will carry over


You do almost all of the damage in the "double stack" phase, when you first pop archon and have two sets of stacks. If you aren't resetting cooldown fast enough to keep the stacks from the previous archon run, that could be it.

Also, note that power pylon doesn't work with firebug. It makes your damage too high and the bug doesn't happen.

[Edit] Saw you said you had double stacks







.

If you do no damage with double stacks, that means either:

You really did burn the RG (oops).
You lost the 50 Firebird stacks by burning something right before RG
You're doing too much DPS for firebug to work (this should show up on random elites during the rift, so is unlikely to be a problem.)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You do almost all of the damage in the "double stack" phase, when you first pop archon and have two sets of stacks. If you aren't resetting cooldown fast enough to keep the stacks from the previous archon run, that could be it.
> 
> Also, note that power pylon doesn't work with firebug. It makes your damage too high and the bug doesn't happen.
> 
> [Edit] Saw you said you had double stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you do no damage with double stacks, that means either:
> 
> You really did burn the RG (oops).
> You lost the 50 Firebird stacks by burning something right before RG
> You're doing too much DPS for firebug to work (this should show up on random elites during the rift, so is unlikely to be a problem.)


One of two things come to mind of why it isn't working.
1. I'm not stunning them when I teleport to them adding more damage
2. I'm not close enough to the rift boss to do damage.
e) I swear I've used a power pylon and had it work against the rift boss, and not had any problems loosing stacks whenever I've used it before.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> One of two things come to mind of why it isn't working.
> 1. I'm not stunning them when I teleport to them adding more damage
> 2. I'm not close enough to the rift boss to do damage.
> e) I swear I've used a power pylon and had it work against the rift boss, and not had any problems loosing stacks whenever I've used it before.


Stuns don't add more damage, unless you're using elemental exposure... but then it's only 5%. It's tals set where they add a big damage, since the stun is arcane and usually used as your arcane stack of tals. In firebirds the stun is to proc the damage reduction on your APD.

Not being in range to deal damage would certainly reduce your DPS a bit







.

Power pylon makes you do too much damage for firebug to work, and thus makes you do essentially no damage. You don't want to take them with the bug build. It doesn't make anything burn faster, so your stacks don't get lost... you basically just lose your damage for the time it lasts... so it's the opposite of what power pylon normally does.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Stuns don't add more damage, unless you're using elemental exposure... but then it's only 5%. It's tals set where they add a big damage, since the stun is arcane and usually used as your arcane stack of tals. In firebirds the stun is to proc the damage reduction on your APD.
> 
> Not being in range to deal damage would certainly reduce your DPS a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Power pylon makes you do too much damage for firebug to work, and thus makes you do essentially no damage. You don't want to take them with the bug build. It doesn't make anything burn faster, so your stacks don't get lost... you basically just lose your damage for the time it lasts... so it's the opposite of what power pylon normally does.


Does bane of the trapped not go with stun? I cant get a rift boss that doesn't teleport to me, and thus I cant cast arcane in time.
and I'll find a rift where I can try it and try and record it, to either see if works or not.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does bane of the trapped not go with stun? I cant get a rift boss that doesn't teleport to me, and thus I cant cast arcane in time.
> and I'll find a rift where I can try it and try and record it, to either see if works or not.


Well it's a bit redundant as BoT goes, since when you're within 15 yards, it's got AOE slow that procs it... and stun doesn't last that long. Teleporting in without stunning would still activate bane of trapped.

What you really want is to be using the Templar with the skill that slows, I think it's called "intimidate". Throw on a thunderfury for good measure, along with a bull kathos ring.


----------



## Skye12977

Is it charge you're thinking of?
And you can indeed used the power pylon, I used it then immediately killed a blue pack. Didn't loose stacks or put the permanent burn on them.
I did record it but every time I access that HDD it freezes my computer. Going to have to try and do it again after I reformat this HDD.....
Yes it does boost you above 300k, but I've yet to have a problem with using any of the pylons, I personally love the speed pylon.


----------



## Skye12977

Looking for another Firebug build to do GRs with.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well it's a bit redundant as BoT goes, since when you're within 15 yards, it's got AOE slow that procs it... and stun doesn't last that long. Teleporting in without stunning would still activate bane of trapped.
> 
> What you really want is to be using the Templar with the skill that slows, I think it's called "intimidate". Throw on a thunderfury for good measure, along with a bull kathos ring.


I have my Templar set up for crowd control, lighting damage comes from a Fulminator, stun comes from Wyrdward increased by a Dovu energy trap, so far it has been working pretty good when a pack bunches up at a door or narrow passage, not as well in a wide open areas.

On a side note, I have been pushing my Dh for a personnel best in solo GR (passed my best from last season with barb a long time back) hit a 73 yesterday and now I really understand the Fishing aspect of D3, my ability to complete a Gr of this level is directly linked to the number of elites I encounter early on in the first floor, some dungeons are just not good like any grift that use the Keep depths, I have my best runs in caves and the Hells rifts, easy straight forward Gr's with out a lot of side passages for Elites to hide in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have my Templar set up for crowd control, lighting damage comes from a Fulminator, stun comes from Wyrdward increased by a Dovu energy trap, so far it has been working pretty good when a pack bunches up at a door or narrow passage, not as well in a wide open areas.
> 
> On a side note, I have been pushing my Dh for a personnel best in solo GR (passed my best from last season with barb a long time back) hit a 73 yesterday and now I really understand the Fishing aspect of D3, my ability to complete a Gr of this level is directly linked to the number of elites I encounter early on in the first floor, some dungeons are just not good like any grift that use the Keep depths, I have my best runs in caves and the Hells rifts, easy straight forward Gr's with out a lot of side passages for Elites to hide in.


When I got top 10 on crusader a season or two back, it took several 5+ hour days of putting keys in and leaving... probably only even attempting one per 20 mins. If you want your real highest possible clear, it has to be good mobs for your build, on a decent map layout... and a RG you can kill in good time.


----------



## yahu

^aka teh ghey
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I have my Templar set up for crowd control, lighting damage comes from a Fulminator, stun comes from Wyrdward increased by a Dovu energy trap, so far it has been working pretty good when a pack bunches up at a door or narrow passage, not as well in a wide open areas.
> 
> On a side note, I have been pushing my Dh for a personnel best in solo GR (passed my best from last season with barb a long time back) hit a 73 yesterday and now I really understand the Fishing aspect of D3, my ability to complete a Gr of this level is directly linked to the number of elites I encounter early on in the first floor, some dungeons are just not good like any grift that use the Keep depths, I have my best runs in caves and the Hells rifts, easy straight forward Gr's with out a lot of side passages for Elites to hide in.


instead of fulminator try Thunderfury with AS/CDR rolls or Azurewrath/Eun-jang-do with dmg rolled as lightning, and AS roll preferred (I bounce between Azure/Eun myself). Some people go with TF over the other two, so it all depends on what you feel is giving the you best benefit.


----------



## Cloudforever

all your recent information about the Firebug / archon spec is awesome. I have been having a similar issue, trying to blow past 79 grift without any augments on the gear at this time. Trollycar #1240 is my battletag if you want to look up current specs. Just curious on what im doing wrong myself lol, Just feels like I can get the white groups in a bunch from follower, using Ess of Johan to pull things in and smacking them with explosion in archon, burn, rinse and repeat. Blues I just blow up in one shot when I can get a good group but yellows for some reason are a huge pain. Same if I use chantodos spec, not sure whats up lol


----------



## yahu

^if you aren't firebird 50 stacked before you get to the yellow, and then get a double archon, you likely lost the bug. you can show 50 firebird at a yellow, but it is not enabled properly. port away from the yellow, and if the 50 stack drops then that means it was not enabled properly and you'll have to find another blue pack to enable it again.

btw, look at the leaderboard as I don't think you need or even want to augment gear much.


----------



## Cloudforever

copy that, I figured there was something going on. my goal is at least 90 on this spec, which should be interesting lol, Ill update it when I get home. I mean for the STR and DEX on the gear, I just left everything as is currently just to figure out the best route to go before I go and mess something up lol


----------



## Skye12977

I'm going to be happy to just be on the top 1000 lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm going to be happy to just be on the top 1000 lol


Nice! Did that get you ranked, or do you have to do slightly higher?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice! Did that get you ranked, or do you have to do slightly higher?


I'm #879.
If I just clear GR 94 I get to #731


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm #879.
> If I just clear GR 94 I get to #731


Nice. I would go for a big even 95.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice. I would go for a big even 95.


The problem always seems to be hitting a blue group twice at about 60%, and then spending the next few minutes trying to get the stacks back.
I plant myself next to one of the mobs, tag them, then teleport around for about 10 seconds just to 100% make sure I don't have to come back..... then I still have to come back.
And don't get me started on the cheap rift bosses that teleport on top of you and kill you, which causes the meteor to be cast on them and you just have to leave a rift with 2 minutes left and an unkillable rift boss......


----------



## yahu

sweet, you got it working well! I'll have to get back in once my buddy leaves town and try some more. I've only given the firebug build about 5 GR and saw spurts of awesome followed by cursing and searching for blues (and finding mostly yellows).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The problem always seems to be hitting a blue group twice at about 60%, and then spending the next few minutes trying to get the stacks back.
> I plant myself next to one of the mobs, tag them, then teleport around for about 10 seconds just to 100% make sure I don't have to come back..... then I still have to come back.
> And don't get me started on the cheap rift bosses that teleport on top of you and kill you, which causes the meteor to be cast on them and you just have to leave a rift with 2 minutes left and an unkillable rift boss......


If you're talking about re-doing the stacks, you want to tag your blue pack, then teleport all the way away to see if they fall off or not. If you don't get the bug, you still get the 50 stacks the firebird is supposed to give as long as you're in range, so you have to teleport away to see if they stick or not.

P.S: Yes, this means that when doing "legit" firebirds, you can still get the super burn damage by having a blue pack nearby with firebird activated on it. This is probably part of the reason why they decided to just allow the firebug- everyone has been doing it accidentally, at least a little bit.


----------



## Crazy9000

In case anyone was holding out for another expansion, it's sounding like the new levels we've gotten over the past patch or two were made for the expansion, meaning it's been scrapped and the levels were just thrown into patches since they already made them. Makes a lot of sense, really seemed like there was a missing storyline in the ruins of sescheron or however you spell it.

Blizzard is currently hiring a new head guy for D3, as the old one stepped down. Hopefully that gets some new life into the game down the line. Kind of explains the cruise control on the last patch or two.


----------



## aberrero

Do we know for sure that the new guy is for a D3 expansion and not D4?

Given that Blizzard has been selling expansions for WoW for over a decade now, I guess they probably will stick with D3 for a while, but a whole new game would be interesting too.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In case anyone was holding out for another expansion, it's sounding like the new levels we've gotten over the past patch or two were made for the expansion, meaning it's been scrapped and the levels were just thrown into patches since they already made them. Makes a lot of sense, really seemed like there was a missing storyline in the ruins of sescheron or however you spell it.
> 
> Blizzard is currently hiring a new head guy for D3, as the old one stepped down. Hopefully that gets some new life into the game down the line. Kind of explains the cruise control on the last patch or two.


This is the beginning of Diablo 3: Overwatch Edition, new specs for each class like TRACER for Wizards and REINHARDT for Barbarians!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Do we know for sure that the new guy is for a D3 expansion and not D4?
> 
> Given that Blizzard has been selling expansions for WoW for over a decade now, I guess they probably will stick with D3 for a while, but a whole new game would be interesting too.


It's for Diablo 3 overall.

Also, double blood shards this weekend. Kind of a lame event, but at least it's something.

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20176718/double-blood-shards-this-weekend-7-8-2016


----------



## yahu

dang...I might be able to sneak a little in on Sunday. agreed though, pretty lame event.


----------



## Skye12977

Am I the only one that would love the idea of them bringing rune words to D3, they'd have to tweak the socket system though...


----------



## Skye12977

Up to 94


----------



## RX7-2nr

^Nice. I just soloed a 70 on the WD. Helltooth Garg build. Might be able to get 73 but I don't think much higher than that without more gear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Up to 94


Nice. How many tries did it take?


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Up to 94


nice! grats! I tried the firebug build for a bit and can barely clear 70 with it lol! I just want to blow **** up to much haha...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice. How many tries did it take?


If you're counting times I screwed up and rifts I just had to leave because they didn't have enough mobs in, about 10 times


----------



## Mikecdm

that firebug build annoys the hell out of me. Tried 105 a few times but nothing would die. Trying archon twister now.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
Looks like with the new promotion I will now be able to get back into D3, strange how that works, but yeah.
The time away was nice though, I'll be getting back on in the daytime soon.


----------



## yahu

^grats man - on both getting back and a promo!









I've been mostly away the last week - any news on season end? that break might have screwed me getting back for reals this season. On top of that - I picked up an XB1 for $65 new. muah ha haaaa. My buddy set my system to home, so I have about 200 GD games from his library that I can play. Friggin' crazy!

One of the games is D3. I've fired it up twice and leveled through stupid story mode. I've set my game to public, in the hopes that someone would join and help this poor schlub out. I don't want to level the old way, especially through story...waaaaaah!







but seriously, I don't think there is any community sort of setup, or there is some hidden menu I haven't found (or google searched for now that I think of it).


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^grats man - on both getting back and a promo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been mostly away the last week - any news on season end? that break might have screwed me getting back for reals this season. On top of that - I picked up an XB1 for $65 new. muah ha haaaa. My buddy set my system to home, so I have about 200 GD games from his library that I can play. Friggin' crazy!
> 
> One of the games is D3. I've fired it up twice and leveled through stupid story mode. I've set my game to public, in the hopes that someone would join and help this poor schlub out. I don't want to level the old way, especially through story...waaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, I don't think there is any community sort of setup, or there is some hidden menu I haven't found (or google searched for now that I think of it).


Season ends the 22nd


----------



## yahu

^ah, good to know; I suppose if I do get on it should be more to clean up my stash than much of anything else.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^grats man - on both getting back and a promo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been mostly away the last week - any news on season end? that break might have screwed me getting back for reals this season. On top of that - I picked up an XB1 for $65 new. muah ha haaaa. My buddy set my system to home, so I have about 200 GD games from his library that I can play. Friggin' crazy!
> 
> One of the games is D3. I've fired it up twice and leveled through stupid story mode. I've set my game to public, in the hopes that someone would join and help this poor schlub out. I don't want to level the old way, especially through story...waaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, I don't think there is any community sort of setup, or there is some hidden menu I haven't found (or google searched for now that I think of it).


Xb1 for $65, new? That's a sweet deal!
If the season is ending soon I suppose it wouldn't make much sense to jump in right now, may as well wait till next season.
Thank you on the congrats also.


----------



## yahu

^yeah - $65. There was an ebay seller (antonline I think?) clearing out stock of holiday 2015 bundles, so that ended up being $215 shipped for a brand new XB1, Kinect (daughters like the dance games), 3-game bundle. My work will reimburse money as part of a "stay-fit" program, and since it came with the Kinect, I get $150 reimbursed. Cha-ching!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yeah - $65. There was an ebay seller (antonline I think?) clearing out stock of holiday 2015 bundles, so that ended up being $215 shipped for a brand new XB1, Kinect (daughters like the dance games), 3-game bundle. My work will reimburse money as part of a "stay-fit" program, and since it came with the Kinect, I get $150 reimbursed. Cha-ching!


Gotta love those loopholes!
Pokemon go could help you stay fit, lol


----------



## yahu

I've already damaged my shoulder swinging baseball bats, so I probably shouldn't get into Pokémon Go.


----------



## Cybertox

I might play in the upcoming season as I did not manage to play in the current one. Any ideas whether there is still a chance for a second Diablo 3 expansion? The game is getting rather old and still nothing new has been announced as of yet.

I am currently replaying WarCraft II Reign Of Chaos / The Frozen Throne and damn I am enjoying it. So much nostalgia, the game is still to this day an incredibly good RTS.


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I might play in the upcoming season as I did not manage to play in the current one. Any ideas whether there is still a chance for a second Diablo 3 expansion? The game is getting rather old and still nothing new has been announced as of yet.
> 
> I am currently replaying WarCraft II Reign Of Chaos / The Frozen Throne and damn I am enjoying it. So much nostalgia, the game is still to this day an incredibly good RTS.


From what I have understood, there has been no official mention of a D3 expansion pack. There was a leak in their roadmap a long while back showing two expansions. However many *speculate* they have ditched the second expansion and have added the features to the game as patches.

Come play season 7! They made a lot of changes this go around, looks like the support classes have been nerfed so we will have a different composition in group play. Still waiting for a change to twister Wiz which needs to be nerfed or player base will go bananas.

WC3/TFT was sooo damn good!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> From what I have understood, there has been no official mention of a D3 expansion pack. There was a leak in their roadmap a long while back showing two expansions. However many *speculate* they have ditched the second expansion and have added the features to the game as patches.
> 
> Come play season 7! They made a lot of changes this go around, looks like the support classes have been nerfed so we will have a different composition in group play. Still waiting for a change to twister Wiz which needs to be nerfed or player base will go bananas.
> 
> WC3/TFT was sooo damn good!


I am definitely interested in joining Season 7. Would have been great for a second and final expansion to come out featuring a new class and new armor sets. Really enjoyed playing Crusader in Season 5, maybe will maintain playing Crusader in Season 7 as well, would still like to give a proper try to the Witch Doctor.

So far I have completed Reign Of Chaos and all the campaigns of Frozen Throne except for the last one Legacy Of The Damned. The Founding Of Durator is also yet to be completed but its more of an RPG campaign. The Blood Elves campaign which I just recently finished is just amazing, in terms of story, gameplay, level design and featured characters. Had loads of fun playing through it. The game also aged very well, I can run it at my native resolution 2560x1440 and at 60 fps without any issues whatsoever.

I feel like HOTS should have been WarCraft 4, I mean using that engine and the available technology as well as the timing would have been the perfect circumstance for a sequel. WoW needs to die already. But instead we got a pathetic MOBA where Shamans fight Space Marines and Crusaders fight kids from Overwatch. What a joke...


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am definitely interested in joining Season 7. Would have been great for a second and final expansion to come out featuring a new class and new armor sets. Really enjoyed playing Crusader in Season 5, maybe will maintain playing Crusader in Season 7 as well, would still like to give a proper try to the Witch Doctor.
> 
> So far I have completed Reign Of Chaos and all the campaigns of Frozen Throne except for the last one Legacy Of The Damned. The Founding Of Durator is also yet to be completed but its more of an RPG campaign. The Blood Elves campaign which I just recently finished is just amazing, in terms of story, gameplay, level design and featured characters. Had loads of fun playing through it. The game also aged very well, I can run it at my native resolution 2560x1440 and at 60 fps without any issues whatsoever.
> 
> I feel like HOTS should have been WarCraft 4, I mean using that engine and the available technology as well as the timing would have been the perfect circumstance for a sequel. WoW needs to die already. But instead we got a pathetic MOBA where Shamans fight Space Marines and Crusaders fight kids from Overwatch. What a joke...


Haha i played about 10 minutes of HOTS and never more. Wasn't interesting to me. And I agree they need to make a sequel to the warcraft RTS franchise, it was absolutely fantastic. Never into WoW. Will try to play some Overwatch as I was into TF2 back in the day, but honestly I am still hooked with D3 or other ARPGs (Grim Dawn, PoE)

WD is great, i played that last season and got to solo GR75 paragon ~700 with revamped Zuni set of all things. Helltooth is the set next season which is the top set for WD. I'll probably play Monk in season 7 even though the free set isn't that great.


----------



## yahu

^can't remember if it was asked, but are you in a clan already? Our clan is probably pretty dead atm (I've been offline with a buddy in town the last week, so I'm not sure), but at season start it is usually pretty busy. If you want to join OCN, follow the original post instructions (don't worry about the post count as we haven't maxed) and request to join in-game, and one of us will add you.


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^can't remember if it was asked, but are you in a clan already? Our clan is probably pretty dead atm (I've been offline with a buddy in town the last week, so I'm not sure), but at season start it is usually pretty busy. If you want to join OCN, follow the original post instructions (don't worry about the post count as we haven't maxed) and request to join in-game, and one of us will add you.


Oh i didn't even know OCN had a clan! I am in a clan atm but it is also pretty dead other than the 2-3 peeps over 1k paragon who are still playing. I also play with Reddit people via Discord at start of season (this season we did a speed run at the start and got into end-game super fast using a guide, i want to try and do that again).

But if you think we will have some players i will check you out IG! My battle tag is AnimaGR#1666


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I might play in the upcoming season as I did not manage to play in the current one. Any ideas whether there is still a chance for a second Diablo 3 expansion? The game is getting rather old and still nothing new has been announced as of yet.
> 
> I am currently replaying WarCraft II Reign Of Chaos / The Frozen Throne and damn I am enjoying it. So much nostalgia, the game is still to this day an incredibly good RTS.


Aaaaahhh m8, i can help if you want. Added you to friend list this weekend. Been off D3 for about a week and a half, swarmed in work and i'm too tired to even do 1 GR when i get home. If you still would like to try to do some of the achievements in this season i can help you a bit, not much because i'm a N00B and incorrectly use Firebird/chantodo's Wyz build (should be using firebug).









I read somewhere season will end 22nd of this month but no date to when S7 will start.... Anyone knows?

Time to clean stashes


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Aaaaahhh m8, i can help if you want. Added you to friend list this weekend. Been off D3 for about a week and a half, swarmed in work and i'm too tired to even do 1 GR when i get home. If you still would like to try to do some of the achievements in this season i can help you a bit, not much because i'm a N00B and incorrectly use Firebird/chantodo's Wyz build (should be using firebug).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere season will end 22nd of this month but no date to when S7 will start.... Anyone knows?
> 
> Time to clean stashes


http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20167107
Quote:


> Season 6 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> North America: Friday, July 22 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, July 22 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
> Asia: Friday, July 22 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 7 will begin about two weeks afterwards on these dates:
> North America: Friday, August 5 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, August 5 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
> Asia: Friday, August 5 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


----------



## yahu

I believe the current model that Blizz follows is next season is ~2 weeks after previous season end. E.g. - S6 ends 7/22 so I'd expect S7 start about 8/5 (typically season starts on a Friday evening PST), and the patch would be live the Tuesday before, so 8/2. That said, I thought previous seasons ended on a Sunday night PST, whereas 7/22 is a Friday.

That all said, they'll do whatever the f they feel like I'm sure, so until someone from Blizz posts officially, I don't think we'll know for sure.

*ninja edit - looks like Crazy just posted the official.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20167107


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I believe the current model that Blizz follows is next season is ~2 weeks after previous season end. E.g. - S6 ends 7/22 so I'd expect S7 start about 8/5 (typically season starts on a Friday evening PST), and the patch would be live the Tuesday before, so 8/2. That said, I thought previous seasons ended on a Sunday night PST, whereas 7/22 is a Friday.
> 
> That all said, they'll do whatever the f they feel like I'm sure, so until someone from Blizz posts officially, I don't think we'll know for sure.
> 
> *ninja edit - looks like Crazy just posted the official.


Thx both for so quick reply









I really should look at forums better ^_^ but then again in over a week i haven't had the head for really looking for that info or even turn on battlenet... errrhh well i did login once Saturday night to show the game to a friend for a few brief minutes but that was it, didn't remember to look for season dates.

Thx again









Edit: oohh i won't be around at start







Will be vacationing and no PC able to run D3 at hand there... ah well i see another solo leveling for S7


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Aaaaahhh m8, i can help if you want. Added you to friend list this weekend. Been off D3 for about a week and a half, swarmed in work and i'm too tired to even do 1 GR when i get home. If you still would like to try to do some of the achievements in this season i can help you a bit, not much because i'm a N00B and incorrectly use Firebird/chantodo's Wyz build (should be using firebug).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere season will end 22nd of this month but no date to when S7 will start.... Anyone knows?
> 
> Time to clean stashes


I wont make it, so I am not planning to play Season 6 prior to the beginning of the new one. But thanks for the offer. I think I have accepted a request, not sure whether it was yours though. I will be playing Season 7 so I hope we can team up, I can help you level up and gear in case you wont make it to the start of the season.










Completed all the campaigns of Reign Of Chaos and The Frozen Throne, damn what a ride. Cinematics were simply amazing even for that time, and in my opinion vastly superior to those that we have now (not in terms of quality or graphical representation). The endings both very satisfying and the story is simply one of the best. Cant say I enjoyed all the missions though, some were very hard and very annoying. Especially the last campaign mission in The Frozen Throne called Symphony of Frost and Fire, I am proud I was able to complete such a tough mission


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx both for so quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really should look at forums better ^_^ but then again in over a week i haven't had the head for really looking for that info or even turn on battlenet... errrhh well i did login once Saturday night to show the game to a friend for a few brief minutes but that was it, didn't remember to look for season dates.
> 
> Thx again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: oohh i won't be around at start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be vacationing and no PC able to run D3 at hand there... ah well i see another solo leveling for S7


NP - and starting season late is the best way to get leveled. You just need a buddy or good community to help ya out. Looks like Tox might get you up to speed.


----------



## Crazy9000

I will likely be gone for season start too. I'm mostly not playing, but I'm sure I'll hop in from time to time and mess around.


----------



## Mikecdm

barely passed this today, would have cleared like a minute sooner, but wizard died


----------



## yahu

^grats! what happened to WuBanga?


----------



## Mikecdm

got banned last season, this was my alt account from like season 3 or so.


----------



## yahu

ah, I didn't know you were still playing when the waves hit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> barely passed this today, would have cleared like a minute sooner, but wizard died


Damn that was close. Grats!


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> got banned last season, this was my alt account from like season 3 or so.


Stop cheating bro!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> 
> barely passed this today, would have cleared like a minute sooner, but wizard died


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I wont make it, so I am not planning to play Season 6 prior to the beginning of the new one. But thanks for the offer. I think I have accepted a request, not sure whether it was yours though. I will be playing Season 7 so I hope we can team up, I can help you level up and gear in case you wont make it to the start of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed all the campaigns of Reign Of Chaos and The Frozen Throne, damn what a ride. Cinematics were simply amazing even for that time, and in my opinion vastly superior to those that we have now (not in terms of quality or graphical representation). The endings both very satisfying and the story is simply one of the best. Cant say I enjoyed all the missions though, some were very hard and very annoying. Especially the last campaign mission in The Frozen Throne called Symphony of Frost and Fire, I am proud I was able to complete such a tough mission


Yes it was my request you accepted









About teaming up for S7 i'm very willing and able







Need to check what is being found in the test realm, as to what changes ppl found, and only after that i will choose a class, maybe i will do a hardcore as well this time around if i see i got the time after i get the softcore finished, gear wise.
My feeling points me to a softcore Wyz or DH and a hardcore Monk or Sader.
And btw i got most of the weapon cosmetics that only drop from myst chest, if anyone in EU server wants/collects these i have them saved in stash until season end







Missed some familiars, like the skulls, but got liv moore and falcon wings so i'm happy with that given the little time i had to play each day.


----------



## slickwilly

I finished the seasons journey last night, first time I have done that,
I guess I can farm for the rest of the pets and cosmetics now.


----------



## yahu

^I think I'll be online tonight (been a couple weeks); I might farm for cosmic wings, so if I happen to find any menage gobs (which I hit pretty well) I'll ping whoever I see. I got most of the cosmetics, but didn't keep them unfortunately. I'd love to get the mace of crows, so hopefully when I get online tonight more people have found it (I think it was finally found).

BTW - saw Ghostbusters with the kids last night. It was pretty good - it actually started really well and then then the bigger laughs dropped off to tell more story. I wish they kept it more consistent, but you can only hope for so much from Hollywood.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I finished the seasons journey last night, first time I have done that,
> I guess I can farm for the rest of the pets and cosmetics now.


Gratz









Did that myself, although i went more for the weapon cosmetics then the menagerie goblins after season journey and got the extra stash tab. goblins appear very randomly to me, sort of let that go for next seasons instead of trotting around the several "goblin potential" areas, looking for the myst chest was easier for me and i believe those are season only, as pets from the goblin i believe are in for _ad aeternum_.

I can be mistaken also xD and it's the other way around or maybe both are in forever, maybe just the weapon cosmetics won't be via Myst chest but some other way, i need to check ppl with test realm data and experience to try figure that out.


----------



## yahu

I'm pretty sure cosmetics for weapons are non-season as well, but since they are weapons, they aren't immediately available in season, whereas pets (and wings, and banner thingies) you can get from anywhere and they'll be available everywhere. I kept my HC character around in case anyone posted they found menage goblin in HC for example. I picked up a couple that way.


----------



## Valor958

I'm back into the swing of things a bit, but realized after getting back involved... this game really isn't worth playing much unless you have the expansion.







SO much content is restricted to the expansion, and seasonal rewards as well. I started a seasonal wiz and am 60 p34 i think... and achiev grinding while I wait to buy the expansion. All solo play as well since everyone i talk to wants to do rifts


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm back into the swing of things a bit, but realized after getting back involved... this game really isn't worth playing much unless you have the expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO much content is restricted to the expansion, and seasonal rewards as well. I started a seasonal wiz and am 60 p34 i think... and achiev grinding while I wait to buy the expansion. All solo play as well since everyone i talk to wants to do rifts


It is completely *pointless* to play the game without ROS (the expansion). The community believes the game isn't even complete without it. I wouldn't waste a minute of my time playing vanilla D3.


----------



## yahu

^completely agree. Also, Gamestop has the physical copy for $11.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^completely agree. Also, Gamestop has the physical copy for $11.


+rep for that! I looked it up on their site... and they do! Picking it up soon









well, no gamestop within 100 miles of me has one, and it would take a week to get one to me... unless i pay for expedited shipping which would make it the same price as Blizzard lol. SO, guess i'll be buying it from them in about 2 hours. Oh well,


----------



## yahu

^doh! Well, we tried. One thing to keep in mind - season 6 ends next Friday, so you could do snail mail and have it in hand well before season 7 starts!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^doh! Well, we tried. One thing to keep in mind - season 6 ends next Friday, so you could do snail mail and have it in hand well before season 7 starts!


I'm just gonna dish out the extra $10 and get it here shortly. just put cash in the bank, so when it clears ima buy it online. DL should take only a few min on my connection. Already have a season 6 wiz that i mentioned earlier. 60 p38 now i think. Been grinding achievs and getting legendaries on T1. I could probably handle T3 as it is, but keeping it on T1 for farming purposes since i'm doing a lot of quick runs.

If anyone wants to add me, Valor958#1166 is my bnet id.


----------



## yahu

^I'll try to remember to look you up later. I certainly wouldn't mind helping with the grind. One thing to note - I tend to play super late as that whole pesky family thing gets in the way at time.


----------



## slickwilly

Do you guys use the OCN team speak when you play? I currently don't have it but it wouldn't take much if I wasn't going to listing to dead air all the time


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Do you guys use the OCN team speak when you play? I currently don't have it but it wouldn't take much if I wasn't going to listing to dead air all the time


I highly recommend it if you group up with anyone. I consider voice chat a requirement to push grifts properly.

I don't think people usually just hang around in it when they aren't in a group though.


----------



## Valor958

So, I got the expansion, sat down... beat it from start to finish









Also had some time to grind adventure mode with Wolff and I'm now lv 70 p110. Talk about a productive evening lol


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> +rep for that! I looked it up on their site... and they do! Picking it up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no gamestop within 100 miles of me has one, and it would take a week to get one to me... unless i pay for expedited shipping which would make it the same price as Blizzard lol. SO, guess i'll be buying it from them in about 2 hours. Oh well,


Go for it









As mentioned the expansion is were the cookies are at ^_^ I got into the D3 train very late but when i checked out a nearby store for a game to test my current rig stability (besides Metro 2033 redux and such) and they had D3 and expansion for 60euro i went for it without another thought on it, i knew it would be worth while and i haven't been disappointed







Except for darn firebug!!!! xD ruined my perspective for this season


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned the expansion is were the cookies are at ^_^ I got into the D3 train very late but when i checked out a nearby store for a game to test my current rig stability (besides Metro 2033 redux and such) and they had D3 and expansion for 60euro i went for it without another thought on it, i knew it would be worth while and i haven't been disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for darn firebug!!!! xD ruined my perspective for this season


Don't worry, the season is essentially over


----------



## Guthra

While I'm not a huge fan of the art style, I loved the gameplay in Diablo 3. The only reason I haven't played much lately is because the story became absolute rubbish to me.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned the expansion is were the cookies are at ^_^ I got into the D3 train very late but when i checked out a nearby store for a game to test my current rig stability (besides Metro 2033 redux and such) and they had D3 and expansion for 60euro i went for it without another thought on it, i knew it would be worth while and i haven't been disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for darn firebug!!!! xD ruined my perspective for this season


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Don't worry, the season is essentially over


Skye is right - just hang in there and it'll be over soon.







I couldn't bring myself to play this weekend, which really sucks because I'll end up with a bunch of trash in email, sent from my season stash, if I don't get around to cleaning it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guthra*
> 
> While I'm not a huge fan of the art style, I loved the gameplay in Diablo 3. The only reason I haven't played much lately is because the story became absolute rubbish to me.


I'm not sure I understand. The story is pretty much set in campaign mode. while there are some short story-type elements in adventure mode, they are really only small filler between bounties and whatnot. Basically this is a game with a story (some like it, some hate it), and then there is grinding for experience/GR runs in single and MP.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> +rep for that! I looked it up on their site... and they do! Picking it up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, no gamestop within 100 miles of me has one, and it would take a week to get one to me... unless i pay for expedited shipping which would make it the same price as Blizzard lol. SO, guess i'll be buying it from them in about 2 hours. Oh well,


Go for it









As mentioned the expansion is were the cookies are at ^_^ I got into the D3 train very late but when i checked out a nearby store for a game to test my current rig stability (besides Metro 2033 redux and such) and they had D3 and expansion for 60euro i went for it without another thought on it, i knew it would be worth while and i haven't been disappointed







Except for darn firebug!!!! xD ruined my perspective for this season


----------



## Guthra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand. The story is pretty much set in campaign mode. while there are some short story-type elements in adventure mode, they are really only small filler between bounties and whatnot. Basically this is a game with a story (some like it, some hate it), and then there is grinding for experience/GR runs in single and MP.


What I meant was that the (to me) horrible story took away from the enjoyment of redoing everything over and over again. I knew I would think it silly that X or Y was the case, so going to those places to fight them was a chore. That and the constant cutscenes. I know you can skip them automatically, but they still interrupts the flow of gameplay. I miss how in Diablo 1 and 2 I could just go to a boss and fight it without my character pointlessly staring and waiting for the boss to recite its latest poem before the fight.


----------



## yahu

^ah, got it. You are playing in adventure mode, correct? That pretty much kills any story, other than short bounty stuff, like some guard telling you his life story before you help him find his buddy. I think you can just walk away and the bounty will start.

When you fight certain bosses, such as Diablo, there are still the 3 "phases" you have to defeat, so there is a bit of flow interruption to that, but in adventure mode it automatically blows through those pretty quick without cut-scenes. Also, you really only see that interruption when those bosses happen to be the bounty you are running to get that specific act's cache, or for whatever you just go fight those bosses on a whim.


----------



## Guthra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ah, got it. You are playing in adventure mode, correct? That pretty much kills any story, other than short bounty stuff, like some guard telling you his life story before you help him find his buddy. I think you can just walk away and the bounty will start.
> 
> When you fight certain bosses, such as Diablo, there are still the 3 "phases" you have to defeat, so there is a bit of flow interruption to that, but in adventure mode it automatically blows through those pretty quick without cut-scenes. Also, you really only see that interruption when those bosses happen to be the bounty you are running to get that specific act's cache, or for whatever you just go fight those bosses on a whim.


Yeah, I do play Adventure Mode. However, I meant that the main campaign was bad haha. That's where all the clichés and potato writing shows up. Adventure Mode is decent enough, barring the interruptions with bounty bosses as you mentioned. I didn't know that I could go fight other bosses without any interruption though, so thanks for that bit! Maybe I should go stick it to some of the bosses with this new-found knowledge.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guthra*
> 
> What I meant was that the (to me) horrible story took away from the enjoyment of redoing everything over and over again. I knew I would think it silly that X or Y was the case, so going to those places to fight them was a chore. That and the constant cutscenes. I know you can skip them automatically, but they still interrupts the flow of gameplay. I miss how in Diablo 1 and 2 I could just go to a boss and fight it without my character pointlessly staring and waiting for the boss to recite its latest poem before the fight.


When did you play D3 last? Sounds you haven't played since the expansion was released. It's not even the same game anymore...


----------



## Guthra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> When did you play D3 last? Sounds you haven't played since the expansion was released. It's not even the same game anymore...


I don't recall, but not an awful long ago I think. I have the expansion, and the last patch I remember included new types of treasure goblins and that faux Horadric Cube thing. That was probably the last time I played.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guthra*
> 
> What I meant was that the (to me) horrible story took away from the enjoyment of redoing everything over and over again. I knew I would think it silly that X or Y was the case, so going to those places to fight them was a chore. That and the constant cutscenes. I know you can skip them automatically, but they still interrupts the flow of gameplay. I miss how in Diablo 1 and 2 I could just go to a boss and fight it without my character pointlessly staring and waiting for the boss to recite its latest poem before the fight.


I guess you havent played Adventure Mode...


----------



## yahu

OCN seems all sorts of b0rked today. I keep seeing re-posts after they've been replied to.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, I got the expansion, sat down... beat it from start to finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had some time to grind adventure mode with Wolff and I'm now lv 70 p110. Talk about a productive evening lol


We can run Grifts if you have keys, I am most week nights, I was on Saturday but the grandsons came over and wanted to play Overwatch, all day!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ah, got it. You are playing in adventure mode, correct? That pretty much kills any story, other than short bounty stuff, like some guard telling you his life story before you help him find his buddy. I think you can just walk away and the bounty will start.
> 
> When you fight certain bosses, such as Diablo, there are still the 3 "phases" you have to defeat, so there is a bit of flow interruption to that, but in adventure mode it automatically blows through those pretty quick without cut-scenes. Also, you really only see that interruption when those bosses happen to be the bounty you are running to get that specific act's cache, or for whatever you just go fight those bosses on a whim.


Fought diablo the other day and it took all of about 5 seconds to take him out, the 3 phases went by so fast that Diablo was still reciting his poetic threats whilst I was picking his bones for loot.

Still pushing Grifts, I can see the top of the OCN DH leader board from here.

(edit)
I see what you mean Yahu, the first quote is from my last post several days back, the page is saving our reply window it seems


----------



## Skye12977

I will say if you're looking for a better story try out Path of Exile.
But the last two Diablo games (Diablo 2 and 3) have been able to maintain their ability to figure out how to keep their endgame content not so boring despite it just being grinding for better gear.
I will say I'm trying my best to try and not get back on this Season, there is only like 3 days left and at least being on the leaderboards is good enough for me..... this time.
This is the First season I've even actually tried to "compete" in.
I'd be more than happy to jump on Season 7, but I have to debate if I want to still be a Barbarian. As that's what I've been for D2 and D3.
I really would wish they'd come out with a new expansion to either bring Runewords or a higher tier of items to D3, I find it rather typical to have to use Green Item sets for almost every build.
I liked the approach Diablo 2 and World of Warcraft took where you would use Uniques, Mystic and Legendary items.
I do like the approach D3 used with Legendary items that gave close to twice as good rolls, but I still feel they can do so much more...
I don't even want PVP in the game, I just want a little more.
They stole the whole rift idea from Fate... lol
Jewels it feels like they took from Path of Exile.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I really would wish they'd come out with a new expansion to either bring Runewords or a higher tier of items to D3, I find it rather typical to have to use Green Item sets for almost every build.
> I liked the approach Diablo 2 and World of Warcraft took where you would use Uniques, Mystic and Legendary items.
> I do like the approach D3 used with Legendary items that gave close to twice as good rolls, but I still feel they can do so much more...
> I don't even want PVP in the game, I just want a little more.
> They stole the whole rift idea from Fate... lol
> Jewels it feels like they took from Path of Exile.


Diablo 3 has had all the items be the ones you want at some point in the past. There was a time when you just used all rares, and legendary/set items sucked. There was a time when it was just legends... now you have to have a 6 piece set.

Diablo 3's problem is there really isn't much of a variety of end game content. Each different thing is going to have optimal builds, so to change things up there needs to be more stuff you have to do at end game. Right now it's something like 80% greater rifts, 15% Torment rifts, 5% bounties. A lot of people are just using their torment rifting build on bounties since it works well enough and you don't need to do too many of them... so all that really matters is making a torment build, and a GR build. Torment rifts and GR's are pretty similar too, torment rifts are just stupidly low level GR.

Diablo II got around this somewhat by making varying loot tables (different areas/bosses had different chances for item drops), and by elemental immunities. A cold sorc couldn't run an area with a lot of cold immune monsters.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will say if you're looking for a better story try out Path of Exile.
> But the last two Diablo games (Diablo 2 and 3) have been able to maintain their ability to figure out how to keep their endgame content not so boring despite it just being grinding for better gear.
> I will say I'm trying my best to try and not get back on this Season, there is only like 3 days left and at least being on the leaderboards is good enough for me..... this time.
> This is the First season I've even actually tried to "compete" in.
> I'd be more than happy to jump on Season 7, but I have to debate if I want to still be a Barbarian. As that's what I've been for D2 and D3.
> I really would wish they'd come out with a new expansion to either bring Runewords or a higher tier of items to D3, I find it rather typical to have to use Green Item sets for almost every build.
> I liked the approach Diablo 2 and World of Warcraft took where you would use Uniques, Mystic and Legendary items.
> I do like the approach D3 used with Legendary items that gave close to twice as good rolls, but I still feel they can do so much more...
> I don't even want PVP in the game, I just want a little more.
> They stole the whole rift idea from Fate... lol
> Jewels it feels like they took from Path of Exile.


I tried PoE along with a few buddies. We just couldn't do it. I didn't like the general clunkiness and lack of polish of the overall game (as a regular D3 player) and my buddies couldn't get into it either as it felt 'distant' or not organically connected or something (as non-regular D3 players). We all uninstalled it within a couple hours.

I hear it is good and deep (more similar to D2 I hear), it just didn't have "it" for us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Diablo 3 has had all the items be the ones you want at some point in the past. There was a time when you just used all rares, and legendary/set items sucked. There was a time when it was just legends... now you have to have a 6 piece set.
> 
> Diablo 3's problem is there really isn't much of a variety of end game content. Each different thing is going to have optimal builds, so to change things up there needs to be more stuff you have to do at end game. Right now it's something like 80% greater rifts, 15% Torment rifts, 5% bounties. A lot of people are just using their torment rifting build on bounties since it works well enough and you don't need to do too many of them... so all that really matters is making a torment build, and a GR build. Torment rifts and GR's are pretty similar too, torment rifts are just stupidly low level GR.
> 
> Diablo II got around this somewhat by making varying loot tables (different areas/bosses had different chances for item drops), and by elemental immunities. A cold sorc couldn't run an area with a lot of cold immune monsters.


There are a couple current builds that rely on the ring set (Litany of the Undaunted and Wailing Host?) that don't rely on 6pc, but I know there are only 1 or 2 (Crusader and...DH?). There are also of course combo set builds of course. While it would be great to have more variety, it is certainly better than vanilla, when everyone had the same yellow sword, or maybe a really well rolled echoing fury, manticore, etc.


----------



## slickwilly

On my DH all I switch out for Rifts and bounties is my Amulet, GR ammy is a Anc. Hellfire with 18% fire damage, 10%CHC and 800 something dex socketed with BOS lvl 69, rifts and bounties get Squirts necklace with 78% GF and Horders gem lvl 50, I also swap out my wolf for the ferrets and COE in the Kube for Averice band, I get a laugh out of watching my pet Skull scurry around the screen picking up gold, he will even go off screen to get to some gold in a location I can not reach but is with in pick up range like the mill in Dulgar oasis, I can be at ground level and the skull will go off screen back to the path that leads to the lower levels of the mill to pick up gold that is on screen, Mobs can not hide from my Multi shot!


----------



## yahu

While I will use a different build between GR and bounty/rift at season start usually (chicken build for WD for example), once I've gotten more to end game and I'm not running as many bounties, and more importantly, I've leveled up a faster class, I'll usually go lazy route and not switch. E.g. - the last couple seasons I've leveled up a 'sader and he finishes torment rift/bounty fast enough. Wizard is pretty quick too, and the whole firebug don't matter at torment.

T-minus 2 days until I get a whackload of mail in-game. I should try and fire it up tonight or tomorrow and clear out that stash. Maybe I'll pull an all-nighter tomorrow. Planning on seeing Star Trek, which I didn't have high hopes for, but it appears to be reviewing well.

off-topic since I mentioned Star Trek. Where in the fugg were all these young hottie geeks when I was growing up? For the last Star Trek movie the theater was packed so I ended up on the side aisle near the wall. Next to me were two illegals that were geeking the fugg out on Star Trek, Cumberbatch, etc. I kept chanting "I'm married and I don't like jail" whilst rocking myself through the movie with the hand blinder up.


----------



## Skye12977

I might be up for playing tonight if a few people on, just let me know when you'd be getting on


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Don't worry, the season is essentially over


I know







Time to clean the stash of trash but haven't got the time.

Seems they are doing some big changes on firebird's set, let's see if it will work properly this time and if it still can do GR90+ if so i may reconsider doing another Wyz on S7


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to clean the stash of trash but haven't got the time.
> 
> Seems they are doing some big changes on firebird's set, let's see if it will work properly this time and if it still can do GR90+ if so i may reconsider doing another Wyz on S7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guthra*
> 
> What I meant was that the (to me) horrible story took away from the enjoyment of redoing everything over and over again. I knew I would think it silly that X or Y was the case, so going to those places to fight them was a chore. That and the constant cutscenes. I know you can skip them automatically, but they still interrupts the flow of gameplay. I miss how in Diablo 1 and 2 I could just go to a boss and fight it without my character pointlessly staring and waiting for the boss to recite its latest poem before the fight.


Yeah sounds a lot like last time after Season 5. FB changes, twisted sword changes, etc.


----------



## Valor958

Quick question, since this is my 1st season run. With it ending Friday, what happens to my stash if I convert to a standard character? Should i start extracting all I can and junk the rest? I've been hoarding items a bit and not sure there's enough room to merge seasonal and standard stash if it works that way.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Don't worry, the season is essentially over


I know







Time to clean the stash of trash but haven't got the time.

Seems they are doing some big changes on firebird's set, let's see if it will work properly this time and if it still can do GR90+ if so i may reconsider doing another Wyz on S7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quick question, since this is my 1st season run. With it ending Friday, what happens to my stash if I convert to a standard character? Should i start extracting all I can and junk the rest? I've been hoarding items a bit and not sure there's enough room to merge seasonal and standard stash if it works that way.


I only played end of S5 and all of S6. What happened in S5 end to me was; i got a mail in D3 inbox (the mail alert shows up when you make a game, pub or priv no matter) listing all items i had on seasonal stash, as i choose some of them they appear in the character's inventory (not stash) and then i moved some to stash and saved them, others sold/smashed for gold/materials. Not to worrie if you can't select all items listed in one go, you can do it several times.

More experienced ppl might explain it better then me ^_^ but that sums it up i think.

.... i didn't choose to reqoute Skye.... wth xD
sry wasn't my intention


----------



## slickwilly

Zaen pretty much nailed it, I would just add that you have I think 30 days to collect it or it will disappear in to the void (it might be 60)

I cleaned my seasonal stash out of all non ancient items and even some ancient that I will never use, as for non seasonal gold, I have way more than I will ever spend as long as I keep playing the seasonal game___ mostly.


----------



## Valor958

I finally have enough gold to not worry anymore after a few more lucky Vault finds. Not as much as many of you I'm sure, but still more than enough for what I do in my spare time lol.

Glad my stuff won't just disappear too, that's what I worried about mostly. Still won't use most of my junk, but I plan to extract all I can. Once I'm not seasonal again, will my extracted powers carry over? I presume all seasonal is grouped and entirely separate from standard. So each season you're completely starting from scratch. That's all fine and well, just like to know what I'm getting in to lol. Looking forward to S7 so I can start from the beginning like everyone else and not feel so hopelessly behind


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Quick question, since this is my 1st season run. With it ending Friday, what happens to my stash if I convert to a standard character? Should i start extracting all I can and junk the rest? I've been hoarding items a bit and not sure there's enough room to merge seasonal and standard stash if it works that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I finally have enough gold to not worry anymore after a few more lucky Vault finds. Not as much as many of you I'm sure, but still more than enough for what I do in my spare time lol.
> 
> Glad my stuff won't just disappear too, that's what I worried about mostly. Still won't use most of my junk, but I plan to extract all I can. Once I'm not seasonal again, will my extracted powers carry over? I presume all seasonal is grouped and entirely separate from standard. So each season you're completely starting from scratch. That's all fine and well, just like to know what I'm getting in to lol. Looking forward to S7 so I can start from the beginning like everyone else and not feel so hopelessly behind


looks like you got good answers for your first post. Basically either don't clean and deal with in-game email, and you have 30 days to clear or you lose it, or you move stuff you want to keep to any toons you have (a lot of people create mules), and then move on your own from those to your non-season stash.

to tie this up with your 2nd post, once the season ends, all season items, gold, exp, gear, toons, etc. turn into non-season (NS). your exp points combine with NS (not actual straight paragon levels) and then you can use a combination of all the gear you've ever gotten.

if you plan to play mostly seasonal, then your NS stuffs kind of get neglected. you'll end up with a bunch of mats, legendary gems, gear, etc. unless you trash them all. One thing to keep in mind - some gear is just plain hard to find, so a really well rolled ancient wand of woh, you might want to keep. Also, set items (green gear) usually get auto-upgraded when a patch changes their bonuses, so that is pretty cool. Legendary gear sometimes will, but not usually. So anything you aren't using, and you likely won't use going forward can be dumped.

due to the number of people that play seasons, I personally don't feel I'll ever play NS again, other than any dips in season play. e.g. - between this Friday and S7 start, if I wanted to play then I would obviously be NS. I can tell you that since seasons have started, I've probably put in less than 10 hours into NS, and most of that was just cleaning up stash and deleting seasonal mules. Oh yeah, make sure to check your followers when cleaning up. You might have put that ancient furnace on the enchantress just to do it, and when you delete that toon, the follower gear is also deleted.

I forgot to also mention - the big gold comes from higher GR. you can also use a puzzle ring at the cube to get into a vault whenever you want (1 x per created game). gold is only really an issue at season start, and not typically for too long.







If you are gaming with the clan and you need gold, ask if anyone has a puzzle ring.


----------



## Valor958

Ok, some of that I was already familiar with from previous D3 play and D1/D2 play in years past. Long time veteran here, just new to D3 seasonal play. I thought I had good luck with drops... until I kept getting the same junk legendaries and the Firebird chest over and over... and over... lol.

I play with some, so when S7 starts I'm sure I'll see some people around and team up. So far, I can only handle T2 solo comfortably, T3 is hard and anything above I can't kill anything. Ran some T6 up to TX with Wolff and i just had to survive lol.


----------



## slickwilly

I have six puzz rings on my season game, so Val if you need gold get with my and I will drag you through a TX vault.


----------



## Valor958

Thanks







not too worried about season. Between now and Friday I won't be able to clear a GR20 solo I don't think. That's asking a bit too much I think. I was looking to complete my season journey but that'll have to wait until next time.


----------



## yahu

^well shoot - no extra tab for you.







sorry for not thinking of that sooner. I would have been more motivated to get on and help you get there.


----------



## Valor958

I have 1 extra tab, just 1 though







I have 2.5 filled. I will probably just take a break until next season, checking in only to clear NS junk. I have Witcher 3 I never bothered playing, so 2 weeks should be enough to get pretty well into that. Never bothered playing since it takes such a commitment to actually get good.


----------



## yahu

it sounds like your stash is managed pretty well. it is definitely nice to have extra stash when running multiple toons.

BTW - the perf on OCN has been atrocious for me lately. It usually takes a couple page reloads for it to be tolerable. I think it has to do with video ads loading.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not too worried about season. Between now and Friday I won't be able to clear a GR20 solo I don't think. That's asking a bit too much I think. I was looking to complete my season journey but that'll have to wait until next time.


Is that all that's really holding you back? You can clear a GR20 within about half an hour of a fresh 70. I could give you some pointers if you link your profile.

I think to get the tab there's a bunch of stuff you have to do though, that's much harder.


----------



## RW2112

Next season they are tying the gifts for your default set to completing Chapters 2, 3 and 4 of the season journey and not specific events. So no having 4 pieces quickly like this season did.


----------



## Skye12977

I think all I'm lacking for the extra tab is to master a 6set dung


----------



## Valor958

Well if anyone wants to run, add my as Valor958#1166 . Gonna be on for a bit tonight and try some new combos with random gear I found.


----------



## Valor958

So, apparently you were right. I completed GR20 with an item swap and ran an archon build. I can pop archon with maybe a 20sec downtime and melt faces. It was almost easy except im still squishy. Last thing to complete is my set dungeon... and i just need my stupid chest for Delsere's, the Harness of Truth.

EDIT: Nevermind, randomly got the harness lol, now i'm just trying to get my set dungeon ran! Woo for progress! Switched from glacial spike to ice spectral blades, gonna experiment a bit.... which turns out proves I can in no way even get close to clearing my set dungeon. Delsere's set dungeon is freaking impossible at my level with the time constraint. The people I see clearing it with even relative ease are easily Paragon 800+. One guy was 1800... eesh. oh well.


----------



## yahu

^set dungeons usually require less power than more, so I wouldn't necessarily worry about paragon. I'm not familiar with the Delsere dungeon, but you can do the other sets (any 6pc set really). I know DH (Marauders?) is easy, as is Zunimassa for WD. Also, you can run a dungeon with other players and it may help. Also, you can simply beat a dungeon (not master) at the initial tier of set dungeons. It doesn't matter how long you take, you just need to complete the primary tasks.

I won't be getting on tonight, but I'll be on late tomorrow, likely after midnight PST.


----------



## Cybertox

Season 7 rewards:










I will be going Witch Doctor this time around. Will go for the Carnevil Poison build. Season 7 starts just as I return from vacation, so pretty good timing.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^set dungeons usually require less power than more, so I wouldn't necessarily worry about paragon. I'm not familiar with the Delsere dungeon, but you can do the other sets (any 6pc set really). I know DH (Marauders?) is easy, as is Zunimassa for WD. Also, you can run a dungeon with other players and it may help. Also, you can simply beat a dungeon (not master) at the initial tier of set dungeons. It doesn't matter how long you take, you just need to complete the primary tasks.
> 
> I won't be getting on tonight, but I'll be on late tomorrow, likely after midnight PST.


Although I don't have to make the time requirement, the mobs there hit like trucks and theres a ton of them. I miss even one beat and a few spears or quills get through and i'm done. I need to catch 30 mobs in a single slow time bubble and reflect 200 projectiles. Easy enough for the projectiles really, but staying alive long enough to kite 30 mobs into a small area... can't do it. They just hit way too hard.

With my new build I can run T2 fairly easily now and could probably step up to T3 maybe T4 at my current paragon level, but not feeling very confident in that set dungeon at all. I have no other seasonal toons to try either for a set dungeon, only had time to get my Wiz leveled. Plus you have to actually FIND the other sets lol. Only other one i'm near completing is Firebirds I think. I have 1-2 pieces of Tals.


----------



## yahu

you can try to build for toughness, but it sounds like too little too late for this season, so I wouldn't spend too much time. You might want to also look for pointers on youtube, etc. as some of the set dungeons will depend on some combination of gear. E.g. - the WD Zunimassa dungeon is super easy with a specific off-hand that removes cooldown/cost for the main skill that dungeon requires (grasp of the dead). Jade set dungeon for WD is easier with a specific ring, etc.

I forgot you are running around lower levels. I'm WFH today and might be able to help. Are you online during the day or more of an evening player?


----------



## Valor958

IF i'm on, it'll be evenings. Working days right now and home around 5pm EST. Can't play all day after, but i'm on now and then for a bit at a time.


----------



## slickwilly

The set dungeon for Delsere's set requires wave of force skill, I watched a You tube video and went with the recommended skills and had no problem completing it, I think one thing that helped me was my wand, I used the one that increase damage and attack speed of Spectral blade and used Force blade which increase armor with ever attack


----------



## yahu

well last night didn't go as I hoped...Star Trek was pretty good but work sucked more than I would have liked yesterday. needless to say, I got all situated after the movie (about 2A), and next thing I knew, my alarm was going off. I passed out before I got into a rift for some quality wall walking.

I guess I'll try to clean out the ol' stash today.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> The set dungeon for Delsere's set requires wave of force skill, I watched a You tube video and went with the recommended skills and had no problem completing it, I think one thing that helped me was my wand, I used the one that increase damage and attack speed of Spectral blade and used Force blade which increase armor with ever attack


I was doing it with those exact items, but the mobs just hit too hard. I managed to clear the reflection 200 times fairly easy, but grouping 30 mobs that can almost 1 hit me and making sure i get them in 1 shot of slow time... and then killing them all after completing that, just too much at my paragon level. Maybe next season things will be different. I probably won't actually play again for 2 weeks until S7 starts. No biggie


----------



## PaPaBlista

Didn't even know what day it was , got on tonight had 93 emails sheeout gotta clean up see ya on the opener I have a couple of friends they play hard, One is HARADRDRA and Then there is Crapgame. there good peepz Play nice..... Yea that is his name


----------



## yahu

I was able to get on before 5P on 7/22. Typical D3 fashion at this point in season...I passed the f out after clearing a stash tab and woke up about 10min after season ended.







needless to say, I took a couple hours and re-situated my NS stash so that it goes easier going forward. I think I have a good idea what I do/don't need from season --> NS, so hopefully this will go easier in the future.









Couldn't bring myself to play NS, so I fired up my free XB1 version (my buddy bought it and re-homed my XB1 so we share games) and leveled to 40+... gd leveling goes slow in story mode (since that profile has never had any playtime, I can't go to adventure till I beat the game I think?). there are things about the console version that are cool, and things about it (such as inventory, salvaging, vendors, etc.) that are really friggin' annoying as hell.

here's a fun thing - go to your inventory cause you know you picked up a new pair o' pants --> push a to "select" the inventory pants (non-equipped) --> press X to see the actual stats --> then press A again to equip it. Whoops, didn't mean to, well the pair o' pants you had previously might not be intuitively placed in the "inventory" so you have to search if you have several. Same thing for buying an item, though I suppose that would only happen at extreme low-level of the game (buying items that are better than what you have equipped). speaking of inventory/stash - you really don't have a good concept of how much space you have vs how much you have used.

also, while sharing the screen in multiplay is fun...herding cats, aka my daughters, not so much. they don't seem to get the concept of the spinning analog stick for inventory items (which can be a pain but I don't know how else they'd implement it without an even more arduous menu system). also, the game pausing anytime someone wants to change skills or gear can be tedious, especially when I just want to level.

anyway, it is fun, but IMO the PC version is much better to deal with. seeing that I play either on theater seats on a PJ, that aspect isn't lost for me when playing PC. That said, if you are stuck on a monitor/PC and would like to play on a couch, it is pretty nice in that regard.

*edit - I forgot to mention that the console version seems quite a bit behind. E.g. - the patch I'm on is before the mystic was moved to the main part of town, and the jeweler was down close to the ferryman in Act 1. pita!

Crap - I just realized that means that current builds won't work...I'm not even sure what would be considered current/meta-builds at that point.


----------



## JTHMfreak

How long until next season?
Looking forward to hopping back on after my hiatus.


----------



## Valor958

Aug 5 for Season 7, so... 11 days









I'm achiev running on NS. I was trying to do the Wiz achiev to kill Butcher, Az, and Belial with spectral blade... took me freaking forever. I killed each boss about 3 times, thinking maybe I wasn't paying attention and hit them with the wrong thing... nope, turns out my thorns do a metric butt load of dmg and kept killing them on accident. So, take off all thorns gear.

Next attempts, I'm running into the same thing, but keep trying thinking the achiev just isnt registering... nope, my belt of knives kept killing them.









Okaaaay.... swap out belt for generic. Azmodood, down on 1st try. Belial be ez peezy too. Huzzah! Now Butcher... nope. FOUR. Times. in. a. row... he kills himself running into the wall.









5th try, yay! Jeez... Funny thing is, screwing around on my 2nd wiz was more actual fun than my main wiz. He's nowhere near as deadly, but at least it wasn't boring lol.


----------



## yahu

^what's the achievement - just killing them with spectral blade at TX? I suppose I should actually look at that stuff someday.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^what's the achievement - just killing them with spectral blade at TX? I suppose I should actually look at that stuff someday.


Nope, just landing the killing blow with spectral blade, period. The toon i was on was weak, so i did it on master, but can be tricky with butcher since he's a tad suicidal lol.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I saw sometHing about there is going to be torment xi now.


----------



## Mikecdm

think it's T13 now


----------



## yahu

yep - T13, which I guess equates to GR60. chance for 3x death's breath per pack/champion I think?

gd - season 7 needs to get here cause console version is not as good overall. anything dealing with inventory/stash makes me want to punch a puppy.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Lol, shows how out of the loop I am


----------



## Valor958

I'm still basically just achiev running. Leveling a crusader now that i can play one and theyre pretty fun







I like to jump in the middle of a group and shield bash the heck out of them lol.


----------



## yahu

^'saders are a lot of fun after playing an INT-based toon. tough as hell and some pretty cool/classic builds (like Hammerdin).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Lol, shows how out of the loop I am


nah, not too much. that's just me reading a post at some point and watching a video (to determine which build to go with).


----------



## Cybertox

The Witch Doctor has only 3 armor sets? Helltooth, Zunima and Jade?


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The Witch Doctor has only 3 armor sets? Helltooth, Zunima and Jade?


also Arachyr's. No set pet doctor with legacy of nightmares was doing alright for a season or two as well.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^'saders are a lot of fun after playing an INT-based toon. tough as hell and some pretty cool/classic builds (like Hammerdin).
> nah, not too much. that's just me reading a post at some point and watching a video (to determine which build to go with).


Yeah! As soon as I saw the skill i looked at the runes for it... bam! last run lets them follow you. Can't wait til i'm all grown up and can start my own hammer family. I plan to travel the world with them







Hammerdin = ww barb, only you can do stuff while the hammers rock away.


----------



## slickwilly

I run a hammerdine in HC, recently switched from Holy to Lighting with the stun ring in the Kube, thinking about switching out F&R rings for something else since I don't use the Rath spenders enough to keep both rings active.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> also Arachyr's. No set pet doctor with legacy of nightmares was doing alright for a season or two as well.


Alright somehow missed that one, doesnt look like a bad set either, But I think Ill stick to Zunimassa's.

I have never played WD properly so I am excited and interested in playing it in the upcoming season 7. I might also roll a Crusader mainly because I really enjoyed playing the class back in Season 5, bombardment build looks fun, might give it a try.

I am returning from vacation on the 4th and Season 7 starts at the 5th, so perfect timing.


----------



## yahu

unless any nerfs have come down hard in the last week or so, it appears that Helltooth will still be the strong WD set. Zunimassa should be pretty strong too due to the toughness with 23 fetishes. With Helltooth I guess the big changes this time around are running the haunt/locust ring, using the haunt skill, and having wormwood in the cube (no furnace? hearsay!). I guess the gargs are hitting in the trillions, and supposedly with some minor changes people are running the build in 4p.







(I'm not sure if it's good enough to be in the top meta though)


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## Cybertox

No way Diablo 4 is getting announced or even released anytime soon. Blizzard doesnt release sequels that often.

But anything is possible. I would much rather get an expansion or further major uodates than an entirely new game.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I liked it more when there's an AH.
Well at least almost everybody had a reason to play the game back then.


----------



## Valor958

I'm hopeful for another good expansion, theres still a lot that could be done. Theyve made the nephalem a central plot point now, and thats who you are. The nephalem are feared by heaven and hell for their potential, and heaven has proven to be just as willing to exterminate us as hell is to corrupt us for their own ends. The end of the expansion also leaves it open for another expansion because we're now in a position to go to war with both sides, since we know Tyrael won't be listened too if it came to it. I'm excited where it could take us, but there's also the risk if they go to big, they could actually close the complete story and stop future Diablo games from being made. They're about at that point where they have to do a wrap and bring out a new IP.

As for the AH, the little experience I had with it was not pleasant at all. Sure, it gave you options, but it was just as easily abused, and often. I would prefer to see account bound items lifted to modified items only. This would open up trading to people you have not been running with and bring trading back in a more functional way. Just my opinion, but I don't see this happening either way soon.

It would be nice if they (Blizzard ) gave us SOME info on their roadmap though. I don't like being left in the dark... its scary in the dark.


----------



## yahu

the problem with trading is it opens up real-money deals. I wish they would allow in-clan trading if your item is not modified. like a clan 'junk box' where anyone could go grab as long as they were in the clan at the time of the item being junked. there would likely still be avenues for real-money deals to be made there, but it wouldn't be as bad as if they allowed full trading.

IMO, the AH days were not as good. the drop rate was atrocious, so you were forced to go to the AH if you wanted to run a decent build. I wish they would enable micro-transactions, like they do in China. I'd be willing to pay for some items that take ridiculous amount of farming. it's better than buying Warcraft for some stupid helm, and never playing the game.


----------



## Skye12977

The AH wasn't that bad, but the real life money ruined it. I wish they would bring trading back into the game because I feel it helps bring people together, there are sites dedicated to trading the items for D2 alone.
I felt it was awesome to get items you didn't need and be able to trade it for items you actually did need.


----------



## DoomDash

Game just suffers from huge build diversity issues as is. It needs either a major re-design which could only come w/ an expansion probably. When you look at the top players list 99% are doing the same build with the same class.

D4 or expansion is fine with me.


----------



## Skye12977

I would definitely say that an Expansion would be nice, but knowing Blizzard it would only ruin the game that much more.


----------



## yahu

well RoS certainly made the game so we could hope another expansion could have the same effect. I'm not sure how the dev team is doing - such as whether they're still mostly together and whatnot. If they lose key people with passion for the game, it would be that much more difficult to have another expansion do so well.


----------



## Crazy9000

With the amount of players declining, and the fact that they look to have released early expansion work into patches instead, I think another expansion is very unlikely.


----------



## slickwilly

We have many avenues that could be taken for an expansion
The origins of Covetous shen, there is the unanswered question of Lydia and the possibility should could still be found, she was half demon after all.
In the final battle with Malthael he absorbed the essence of the prime evil and when he was slain those essence's were released, or as has been stated we could go to war with the High heavens where in story mode Kule could play a significant role as an ally.

Kule "during my time with the Horadrim I developed a weapon that could utterly destroy any angelic creature good or evil, you will need to find the plans and then collect the needed items to construct it, sadly I was never able to prefect the design so the weapon is unstable and will be destroyed in it's use"


----------



## yahu

I'm good with moving to D4 or patch. either would work for me.


----------



## yahu

they should convert D2 --> D3 engine. I could then play D2 again for the first time (I barely played D2 due to not having time at that point in life). This may be hearsay, but I'd even take D2 story with D3 mechanics, just so I could see what I missed out on. I played the sheeit out of the original, but I'd take that too for nostalgia.

The stoning can proceed henceforth.


----------



## slickwilly

I played D2 once, the graphics reminded me of those personnel game toys we had back during the Carter administration


----------



## PaPaBlista

If they drop a D4 this soon it will be like Dungeon Siege 3 was,Pure Crap. It took 10 years to let D3 outta the box . I'd be very happy with a nice expansion.....









P.S. I didn't care for the AH but I would love to see a way to trade with friends and Clan members.....all the time instead of a 1 hour or so limit.


----------



## yahu

time spent between releases != quality o' game. I just hope they put the proper time, passion, and lessons learned into whatever they are working on.


----------



## Crazy9000

There was a team working on D3 a year or two after the D2 expansion. After a year or two, the game they were making was so bad Blizzard scrapped everything they had done completely, and dissolved the entire team (lol). A few years after that the development on the real D3 started.

It would be cool to try the alpha of the first D3 to see how it was so bad they went so far as to not want to use a single asset from it.


----------



## Valor958

Almost got my crusader to 70 on Master tonight, just stepped into act 5 and trying to keep up. Guess i dont care too much in the end since im only getting him to 70 for the achiev, but it would be nice to be able to rock things without relying on thorns to save the day. I do what feels like gobs of thorns damage. Could probably survive most of Torment 1 on my thorns if i was smart about it. Right now, i just walk into a group and twiddle my thumbs if i like... the thorns can kill anything lol.


----------



## yahu

if you do good thorns dmg you can focus that offensively with a few skills. bombardment --> barrel of spikes being the best, especially when you have the trove belt that launches them every 6 - 8 seconds.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There was a team working on D3 a year or two after the D2 expansion. After a year or two, the game they were making was so bad Blizzard scrapped everything they had done completely, and dissolved the entire team (lol). A few years after that the development on the real D3 started.
> 
> It would be cool to try the alpha of the first D3 to see how it was so bad they went so far as to not want to use a single asset from it.






http://www.diablowiki.net/Diablo_III:_Blizzard_North_version


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> time spent between releases != quality o' game. I just hope they put the proper time, passion, and lessons learned into whatever they are working on.


I would argue against that, look at CDPR and Witcher 2/3.
I think blizzards downfall is that they put all of their resources into the cash cow known as WoW, which from a business standpoint does make sense.
D3 gets the least of attention since once the game is purchased it no longer brings in revenue, and it just isn't as competitive as overwatch.
Shoot, when I was at this last blizzcon, the d3 area was just a small hole in the wall nook, with hardly any attention given to it.


----------



## Alex132

Overwatch is a big issue, in my opinion, for the continuity of quality and content of StarCraft, Warcraft (RTS) and Diablo. Blizzard was already cutting them off.... Overwatch is their new cash cow that just might spell doom for them entirely.

RTSs are becoming much less popular these days. And maybe even traditional RPGs too. Maybe you could be cynical and blame it on people wanting instant-gratification these days... but either way... MOBAs and variants of them are what is popular now.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I would argue against that, look at CDPR and Witcher 2/3.
> I think blizzards downfall is that they put all of their resources into the cash cow known as WoW, which from a business standpoint does make sense.
> D3 gets the least of attention since once the game is purchased it no longer brings in revenue, and it just isn't as competitive as overwatch.
> Shoot, when I was at this last blizzcon, the d3 area was just a small hole in the wall nook, with hardly any attention given to it.


you can certainly argue the position, and I'm not sure about the games you cited (good or bad and specifics for each?) but time does not equal quality. this is true with games, with software in general, and anything else that goes through any form of development cycle (cars, shoes, hell even toilet brushes...).


----------



## Valor958

As far as gratification goes, it can feel a bit delayed, but at least I got some today. Basically, my Crusader woke up all swole today and beat down everything jumping up to torment 1 finally. Got all my crusader achievs (except the duplicate achiev for playing a 2nd crusader of the opposite sex and talking in pandemonium)... so I moved on to my old neglected demon hunter. Gotta say, she's fun. Crusader got fun, but DH is starting off just as fun.

Looking forward to new season this coming Friday, trying to decide what to roll to start. Usually go wizzy, but may start with a Crusader and get that pesky achiev i ignored


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> If they drop a D4 this soon it will be like Dungeon Siege 3 was,Pure Crap. It took 10 years to let D3 outta the box . I'd be very happy with a nice expansion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I didn't care for the AH but I would love to see a way to trade with friends and Clan members.....all the time instead of a 1 hour or so limit.


that opens up a trade market, which blizz is notoriously bad at managing, so would be left unregulated and messy. not going to happen...

D4? too soon, totally agree.

New season opens friday? i get back to the states on thursday....tempting.....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you can certainly argue the position, and I'm not sure about the games you cited (good or bad and specifics for each?) but time does not equal quality. this is true with games, with software in general, and anything else that goes through any form of development cycle (cars, shoes, hell even toilet brushes...).


I was agreeing with you that time doesn't necessarily mean quality.
Witcher 2 & 3 were only four years apart (and Witcher 3 easily greatly impRoved on Witcher 2), and I'm sure the company had a much smaller budget than blizzard.
I think maybe blizzard let too much time pass in between Diablo 2 & 3, losing focus on what made the first two so enjoyable for so many. And, that with pouring all of their focus into WoW, D3 got the short end of the stick.
Also, with how much time there was between the Diablo games, there are other factors in the experience of playing them. Twelve years between games is quite some time.
Someone who is 16 playing Diablo 2 will have a completely different experience playing Diablo 3 at 28, because of life changes and responsibilities, in my opinion.
It becomes more of a reminiscing experience of "when life was simpler", changing your perspective off something altogether.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.diablowiki.net/Diablo_III:_Blizzard_North_version


I think those screens were posted in this thread when they came out a few years back. The perspective is odd. It looks like they kept the same style of health/mana pots from D1/D2, and probably the skill system generally... but none of those would guarantee the game would be bad. I wonder if there's an alpha test somewhere that could get leaked someday, but seems unlikely.


----------



## Alex132

I would have loved to try it. One thing I noticed quickly is they kept truer to the dark environment of Diablo 2 than 3 did. And they're both 3D (2005 D3 and release D3).


----------



## Cybertox

I would much rather have a second expansion which adds a sixth act, a new class and a new armor set for each class so that we would get 5 armor sets per class.

Season 7 is around the corner. I am going to be playing on EU servers, would gladly play with anyone from here who also is located in Europe.


----------



## yahu

sonuva biatch I hate this site sometimes! I think it is the stupid ad content that kills my browser, which eats my post...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> As far as gratification goes, it can feel a bit delayed, but at least I got some today. Basically, my Crusader woke up all swole today and beat down everything jumping up to torment 1 finally. Got all my crusader achievs (except the duplicate achiev for playing a 2nd crusader of the opposite sex and talking in pandemonium)... so I moved on to my old neglected demon hunter. Gotta say, she's fun. Crusader got fun, but DH is starting off just as fun.
> 
> Looking forward to new season this coming Friday, trying to decide what to roll to start. Usually go wizzy, but may start with a Crusader and get that pesky achiev i ignored


I'd recommend looking to recent videos from the streamers to see what looks good. remember that PTR content is subject to change, so only more recent videos should apply. The patch should go live for non-season starting tomorrow (unless they are delayed) so if that happens, fire up some builds and see what you feel works good in that "end-game" scenario and choose from there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I was agreeing with you that time doesn't necessarily mean quality.
> Witcher 2 & 3 were only four years apart (and Witcher 3 easily greatly impRoved on Witcher 2), and I'm sure the company had a much smaller budget than blizzard.
> I think maybe blizzard let too much time pass in between Diablo 2 & 3, losing focus on what made the first two so enjoyable for so many. And, that with pouring all of their focus into WoW, D3 got the short end of the stick.
> Also, with how much time there was between the Diablo games, there are other factors in the experience of playing them. Twelve years between games is quite some time.
> Someone who is 16 playing Diablo 2 will have a completely different experience playing Diablo 3 at 28, because of life changes and responsibilities, in my opinion.
> It becomes more of a reminiscing experience of "when life was simpler", changing your perspective off something altogether.


Ha - I totally read your previous post wrong!







I think you make very valid points, especially about how perspective changes. here's an example - lemans' kid Chris is playing D3 now at 10 years old I think? He doesn't really get it, but say in 12 years time when he's playing more complex games and a sequel comes out. He'd be like "why the hell did my dad like this baby game?" It reminds me of that scene in Back to the Future 2 when Marty plays the nostalgic shootin' arcade game, and the kids in the future are like "w.t.f.?"

in other news, I got my lowly XBox1 console WD up to T6/T7 - GR35 (run in ~9min) over the weekend. Not bad considering I don't have a single set more than 4pc, I don't yet have all legendary gems (only stupid Powerful leveled to 25), I got a good mask (MoJ) but I can't use it cause I only have 2pc helltooth, one piece being the mask, and I have mostly played solo (I have helped level up a buddy and my son). Also, this is starting from a completely fresh profile, so I had to beat the friggin' game first to unlock Master difficulty and Adventure mode, and then get to 70 of course to unlock torment. Not to mention using the controller in the inventory/stash is just...dumb. Just by using MoJ alone, I could probably boost up to T9.

One cool thing about split-screen is you can log others into your game and "pull" them along with you. so I didn't touch my son's main, since he hadn't hit 70, but I leveled an alt 'sader to 70 so that I could start gathering gear for an eventual 'sader. Then I realized with S7 starting Friday, how much more time do I really want to spend on the game. I turned off the console yesterday evening and haven't had any urge to turn it back on. It's a nice distraction, and since there is no season, my toons will basically be in suspended animation in the meantime.

I do have to say - playing with a controller for the "action" part of the game is a lot more fun than I was expecting. overall it is simply annoying (inventory is such a pain in the ass), and I don't think you could ever be as effective on it, simply due to targeting of certain skills, but for kickback, lounging gameplay it is quite nice.


----------



## slickwilly

I might rebirth my WD in S7 just to get the Hell tooth set

Yahu I get your anx on the site, I was trying to post about my WD and had to close the browser, that alone took several tries and when I came back my message was still waiting for me to finish it.

There is a thread covering some of the woes people are experiencing with the new format


----------



## yahu

^for me, sometimes it will be saved and sometimes not so much. ah well, it reminds me to copy the content on occasion, like I should have to.


----------



## Valor958

I get watching vids on good builds and such, but that only matters if you have the gear lol.

I may rebirth one of my guys for an S7 run, but am just as likely to just roll a new guy completely. Rebirth doesn't let you change toon gender or anything right? Just resets them for use in a season run.


----------



## yahu

^AFAIK, there are no changes when rebirthing. I'm not sure why I'd need to do that personally. you keep the name and I'd assume the time in game, etc.? I'd rather just start a new toon and usually have 5 - 6 mule spots to reset at end of season.

You'll eventually get the gear - it's just a matter of time.









BTW - I should be online at the start of S7. Unfortunately my wife is planning a trip to Reno at some point, so we'll see how competitive I'll be. Ah well - I don't usually take it too seriously.


----------



## Valor958

I don't take it seriously at all lol. I put a fair amount of time in, but just to see how far i can go.


----------



## yahu

if you have good peeps to group with, you should get plenty of end-game gear


----------



## brazilianloser

Anyone having issues with Battle.net since this morning???


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I get watching vids on good builds and such, but that only matters if you have the gear lol.
> I may rebirth one of my guys for an S7 run, but am just as likely to just roll a new guy completely. Rebirth doesn't let you change toon gender or anything right? Just resets them for use in a season run.


The benefit of rebirthing is you keep your played time on that character and it keeps building from last season , so say you put 250 hours into your character and the season ends, when u start the next season you can either rebirth and keep building played time from 250 or start a new character that will show 0 hours played


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> The benefit of rebirthing is you keep your played time on that character and it keeps building from last season , so say you put 250 hours into your character and the season ends, when u start the next season you can either rebirth and keep building played time from 250 or start a new character that will show 0 hours played


What does that actually matter though? Does it have any effect on anything?


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> What does that actually matter though? Does it have any effect on anything?


I put in a lot of hours personally and I like to be able to rebirth and carry them over, but it doesn't actually do anything useful for you, I always rebirth my HC characters to keep the hours played on them

Edit- also, I believe they brought the rebirth thing into the game because a lot of people didn't want to play seasons because they had 1500+ hours played on a character and didn't want to go back to 0


----------



## slickwilly

I rebirth because I have no more available toon slots left, mostly taken up by HC toons, I could delete my WD and start a new one for S7 but the only advantage to that is getting to chose a new name, as for gear, I got all my anc. gear drops doing Gr's at 50 or better, in the last few weeks of S6 I had my DH soloing GR60 with relative ease, I offered to group up and pull folks through but it seems most just want to play solo, I can only play solo for an hour or so and then I start to nodding off at the key board.


----------



## Valor958

I enjoy running with groups or even just 1 other guy, but often I feel like I'm the one just soaking and not actually helping since I don't have nearly as much time as a LOT of others seem to have over the same time period lol. I play maybe 1-2 hours every other day or so, sometimes i'll get a 3 hour stretch in if the wife is otherwise occupied. Some guys I've ran into will sit the first 2 weeks of a season and play 4-6 hours a day, every day... must be nice lol


----------



## yahu

^at season start I try to go as long as I can. Last season I was about an hour late and completely passed out right off the bat. thankfully Crazy was doing well enough to power-level me when I woke up an hour or two later. In the past, lemans and I would burn through the night and well into the next day. I'd usually black out, and then get back online Sunday morning to find him still going. I might try to sneak the ol' laptop into my new job and get some game-time in there at the start of season. It really depends on how much the new season has to offer, and what the group is running at the beginning, coupled with how much I chose to kick my own ass the night before (e.g. - I'll be seeing Suicide Squad late Thursday night...).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> The benefit of rebirthing is you keep your played time on that character and it keeps building from last season , so say you put 250 hours into your character and the season ends, when u start the next season you can either rebirth and keep building played time from 250 or start a new character that will show 0 hours played


thx for confirming - I had mentioned I thought time in-game was retained, but wasn't sure. I'm almost embarrassed to have that listed, so I delete and re-start.







You can still see time played in profile though, so I suppose I'm not hiding much. Since most of my hours are solo, the hours are much higher than someone like say Crazy, who's exp generation in high GR 4p kicks the hell out of my exp generation.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> ...I can only play solo for an hour or so and then I start to nodding off at the key board.


but, it's what all of us cool kids do!







I would have liked to group with ya toward the end, but we kept missing each other, and then I eventually went offline for the last month or so (my buddy coming into town really killed the urge).

*edit - @Valor958 - most of this group does not mind the sponge/leech at all, and are usually more than willing to help you get the exp and the lootz!


----------



## Cryosis00

I wish there was more effort put into seasons by Blizz. Grinding Gears does a much better job with Path of Exile seasons. They actually build in new content to give you a reason to want to play again.

Blizz on the other hand just uses seasons to nerf or buff items and abilities. I don't see myself putting in any effort into S7.


----------



## yahu

^what sort of content is released with PoE seasons? I've played the game very little, so I'm curious how they handle their seasons.

anyone on b.net today - did they patch up, or will it come closer to S7 start?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^at season start I try to go as long as I can. Last season I was about an hour late and completely passed out right off the bat. thankfully Crazy was doing well enough to power-level me when I woke up an hour or two later. In the past, lemans and I would burn through the night and well into the next day. I'd usually black out, and then get back online Sunday morning to find him still going. I might try to sneak the ol' laptop into my new job and get some game-time in there at the start of season. It really depends on how much the new season has to offer, and what the group is running at the beginning, coupled with how much I chose to kick my own ass the night before (e.g. - I'll be seeing Suicide Squad late Thursday night...).
> thx for confirming - I had mentioned I thought time in-game was retained, but wasn't sure. I'm almost embarrassed to have that listed, so I delete and re-start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still see time played in profile though, so I suppose I'm not hiding much. Since most of my hours are solo, the hours are much higher than someone like say Crazy, who's exp generation in high GR 4p kicks the hell out of my exp generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, it's what all of us cool kids do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to group with ya toward the end, but we kept missing each other, and then I eventually went offline for the last month or so (my buddy coming into town really killed the urge).
> 
> *edit - @Valor958 - most of this group does not mind the sponge/leech at all, and are usually more than willing to help you get the exp and the lootz!


Which is strange since I assume that we are in the same time zone going by how often you hit Reno, maybe we should send our wives there for a three day weekend starting Friday.

Valor, I knew you wouldn't be doing much going it, the hope was to get you geared up to help with higher GR's, my best for S6 was 75, I so wanted to clear 80 just for gem leveling


----------



## RW2112

I always in season play once I hit 70 start running P-lvling for clan members who don't get in early playing. I will be doing it again in S7 so if you need leveling and see me on just give me a shout.


----------



## Valor958

I'm hoping to make more of this season since i'll be starting AT the start, and not 2 weeks before it ends lol.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Which is strange since I assume that we are in the same time zone going by how often you hit Reno, maybe we should send our wives there for a three day weekend starting Friday...


I'm so down for that!







I'm in PST but typically working then hanging with the kids till they're in bed. I typically burn the midnight oil getting my game time in. It's pretty often that I'll start after midnight...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I always in season play once I hit 70 start running P-lvling for clan members who don't get in early playing. I will be doing it again in S7 so if you need leveling and see me on just give me a shout.


ah yea, R-Dub is usually on a bunch too. I think Brazilian was on a ton last season start too, cause it was before finals or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm hoping to make more of this season since i'll be starting AT the start, and not 2 weeks before it ends lol.


haha, that should definitely help!







I'm definitely looking forward to season starting, even though it's such a pita grind at first!


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll probably be on for it. At least for a little I'm going to Maine for the weekend so no marathoning for me this weekend or next I guess. DC for an interview and reprieve before school.


----------



## slickwilly

@Yahu
There in lies the problem, I stopped burning the midnight oil about a decade ago, makes me feel like crap and moody as hell for the next couple days (getting old sucks) plus the owner of the private network I use at work has it and there hardware locked down tight, so no D3 on the clock.

I was watching a Ryker (may be misspelt) video on some changes coming in patch 2.4.2, it seems in an effort to rain in the 3 support 1 DPS GR clears Blizzard is nerfing a lot of damage buffs, Monk and DH are getting hit hard with nerfs to Wolf companion buff and inner sanctuary, forbidden palace, as well as nerfs to group healing bonus, this will make season 7 Gr clears lower than the previous seasons a first since seasons started, some of these changes while aimed at group play will also affect solo play as well, my active wolf companion is how I burned downed elite packs in S6 and in the PTR blizz nerfed it by half, 30% nerfed to 15%.


----------



## yahu

^I hear ya, and since starting a new job (that I have to take more seriously than my last) I haven't been able to play as late as I used to. There are definitely some fat nerfs coming to 4P. I haven't watched any videos on the overall effect though, so that sucks. While I don't like the nerfs, I can see why they want the 3x support and 1x dmg 4p meta to change.

Question for you D2 players, did they change builds this much during season play back then?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear ya, and since starting a new job (that I have to take more seriously than my last) I haven't been able to play as late as I used to. There are definitely some fat nerfs coming to 4P. I haven't watched any videos on the overall effect though, so that sucks. While I don't like the nerfs, I can see why they want the 3x support and 1x dmg 4p meta to change.
> 
> Question for you D2 players, did they change builds this much during season play back then?


I'm in the same boat. My new job is full on back-end networking, where my last job was basically call center customer facing IT (I was misled by the ISP on what my role actually was... ) so this place gets my FULL attention







. Instead of staying up til 4am and going in at 11:30, i'm now in bed no later than 1am and at work by 8am. Training here is basically networking boot camp. Hard, fast, and intense lol.

I honestly didn't do a lot of group play last season since there wasn't much of a point that late. Wolff (not sure who that is here, name escapes me offhand) helped me get up through my season challenges, and I got all but one... stupid Set dungeon was insanely hard for the set I was running (wizard set at 'low' paragon level of only 150... i just couldn't hack it).

Edit: corrected grammar, stupid phone picked wrong words.


----------



## yahu

^my problem is I'll start playing at midnight or 1A, then Crazy says "hey, you want to run xyz?" Next thing I know my 530A alarm goes off and I need to get my kids to school and be in the office for an 8A meeting.







I do still have a hard time going to bed before 2A - 3A, but I usually don't fire up D3 if too late, cause I know what that'll turn into.

As of Thursday night usually (Friday's Friday as I Iike to call it), all bets are off. I'll fairly regularly pull an all-nighter, drag my ass through work, cause Friday is it's own pick-me-up, and then play as much as I can over the weekend.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear ya, and since starting a new job (that I have to take more seriously than my last) I haven't been able to play as late as I used to. There are definitely some fat nerfs coming to 4P. I haven't watched any videos on the overall effect though, so that sucks. While I don't like the nerfs, I can see why they want the 3x support and 1x dmg 4p meta to change.
> 
> Question for you D2 players, did they change builds this much during season play back then?


At least when I played online, the patches didn't change the builds too much. The seasons weren't tied to patches, they were to reset the economy. Towards the end of the season players typically had everything, and you could get pretty good gear for almost nothing, so they had to do regular ladder resets to keep things interesting.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. My new job is full on back-end networking, where my last job was basically call center customer facing IT (I was misled by the ISP on what my role actually was... ) so this place gets my FULL attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of staying up til 4am and going in at 11:30, i'm not in bed no later than 1am and at work by 8am. Training here is basically networking boot camp. Hard, fast, and intense lol.
> 
> I honestly didn't do a lot of group play last season since there wasn't much of a point that late. Wolff (not sure who that is here) helped me get up through my season challenges, and I got all but one... stupid Set dungeon was insanely hard for the set I was running (wizard set at 'low' paragon level of only 150... i just couldn't hack it).


<<< Umm, and V


----------



## yahu

yeah, the guy with the howling wolf pic, who's wardrobe mainly consists of awesome.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> <<< Umm, and V


I amended my post, lol, your name escaped me but I knew it was the guy with the wolf avatar







I was posting from my phone at that point.


----------



## Valor958

So, it is now Thursday. Pardon my ignorance, but does the season start tonight at midnight EST or something like 6am PST or where ever they house their servers?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, it is now Thursday. Pardon my ignorance, but does the season start tonight at midnight EST or something like 6am PST or where ever they house their servers?


Friday, 5pm Pacific.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Friday, 5pm Pacific.


Aw, so I have to wait until 8pm EST to start a new season hero? Gah lol.


----------



## Cybertox

I have returned today from vacation, I am ready for Season 7. Bring it on, wish it started today and not tomorrow. Will be rolling a Witch Doctor. I might be playing some non-season as well, need to adjust my Barbarian.


----------



## yahu

@Valor958 - yep, unfortunately it is pretty late for some. I just found out my wife might be staying in Montana for longer than expected (she took the kids for a long weekend that's turning into an extended week). I told her "...not that this should influence your decision...but Diablo Season starts Friday..."









In other news - I think I found a good controller app to use on PC. I'd still use a mouse for inventory/town (so I'll have a wireless one handy) but after playing console for a week or so, the general run around and do sheeit is pretty nice with a controller. Since I play on a projector anyway, I'm hoping it translates well, but we'll see.

If anyone is interested, it is at http://cutekickstudio.com/tools/arpg-gamepad-controller/. I will say it will take time to get used to, especially any "shift+action" events, so that you can stand still and fire a skill. I will also say, that if you have played on console and gotten used to the controller setup, it is easy to just mirror that.

BTW - I'm not saying that controller is better than mouse/kb. I'm a PC gamer through and through. I literally use my console for the past 5+ years for mostly Rock Band with the family and I think controllers are a horrible plague on mankind, unless you're playing a fighting/platform-style/arcade-style flying/driving game (and don't have a flight stick or wheel for the latter two respectively). I will also reiterate (I mentioned this in a previous post regarding playing on X1) that the controller will not push GR as it is generally ineffective (e.g. - precise targeting). For a lot of the game that is simply grinding and moving around is what I'm looking for. I will also have my mouse/kb handy in case the controller won't work out.

anyhoo - I'm looking forward to season7!









*edit - I should also mention there may be a higher chance I'll blackout while using a controller, so we'll see how that works.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^what sort of content is released with PoE seasons? I've played the game very little, so I'm curious how they handle their seasons.
> 
> anyone on b.net today - did they patch up, or will it come closer to S7 start?


Start of each season, Grinding Gears introduces a new mode into the season. I think it adds a lot of replay.

Current Season
*Prophecy* - One monster per area can drop a Silver Coin. These can be traded with Navali, who can exchange one silver coin for a prophecy. Prophecies have various effects: they can add new enemy encounters to zones, improve crafting outcomes, guarantee a unique drop, and so forth. There are even prophecies that require the player to have a certain unique item equipped, which upgrades the unique item when completed.

Previous Seasons
*Perandus* - Perandus coins dropped off mobs. Each zone had a chance to spawn a merchant randomly within the zone. Trader would offer and item for coins. Items could range from special potions, to unique gear, maps or crafting material. Since trading is a big part of the game. You could in essence buy and item that may trade for 3x - 10x its value on the trade market.

Talisman - Special mobs had a chance to drop a talisman. Talismans could be worn (they had stats) or multiple Talismans of the same item level could be converted to the next tier or use for special maps. Again adding a new layer of replay.

There were other leagues that added special abilities to bosses or spawned random powerful mobs in zones, that when killed dropped special items.

The point being that other than just introducing new items or nerfing and buffing classes. It added a new element to actual game play that enticed me to want to start from scratch each season.


----------



## Valor958

Getting excited







I'm home from work at 5pm EST so i have time to make/eat dinner and have family time, then 8pm til 2-4am... Diablo grinding. Anyone up else for grouping? I haven't decided on what I'm rolling, but basically anything except a WD. I was never able to 'get into' a WD, nor was I able to run a Necro in D2.


----------



## slickwilly

Yahu what time will you be on Friday? I get off at 2, with Friday traffic I should be home around 3 or 3:30 (25 miles of freeway driving) plan to be in the gate when S7 drops.


----------



## yahu

^should be 5P PST - assuming work doesn't kick me in the nutz.

I'll be online with whomever or on my own (sometimes I miss the boat cause of work and instead of waiting for a spot I just head out on my own).







D/L and I ran through it a few seasons ago as we were both left holding our own.









interesting info @Cryosis00 - thx for sharing. I think D3 used to be a little better when Season had specific things it enabled, but when people whined about the changes, they opened them up for NS. but you're right, mostly it's about buffing/nerfing. It's almost like "ugh, this set sucks...I guess I'll wait a season or two when they decide to give it some love again..." pretty damn lame, instead of just opening up more variety. who cares if *they* don't like support classes. make it so that other dmg classes are more viable without nerfing support. ah well...


----------



## inedenimadam

I am going to miss the start date...I wont be back from P.R. til after the start...

I also took a job in Seattle, so I am moving too, making my season 7 start even later.

However, the wife and kids are staying in Atlanta while my wife finishes up her current set of classes she is teaching....so I will have like 6 weeks that I will have nothing to do in the evenings but play catch up with you guys. I am stoked to play again. I have pretty much sat out the last two, and barely touched the one before those...


----------



## Cybertox

Played some non-season this evening. Adjusting my Barb to a more up to date build which makes use of three different sets simultaneously. It uses the Raekor's set, Immortal King's set and the Bastions of Will set. So you can pretty much decide whether you go as a furious charge dominant spec or an ancient spear dominant spec. An extremely versatile build. The addition of the Bastions of Will set makes the whole build even more potent. Played for about 3 hours and almost got all the necessary items, I already had the full Raekor's set though. The Ring of the Grandeur is the only key item missing, but farming Act I bounties is boring to say the very least.

In season will go for Zunimassa's set for my WD, should be fun. Build looks promising,


----------



## Joephis19

Zuni WD was fun, but i prefer the Helltooth Garg build....it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Valor958

I think I may start with a DH for the season start. It goes in with my current pattern of achiev running. I need to level a 2nd DH and there's a few achievs gained simply by killing TONS of stuff... like the Hunter or Hunted achiev to kill 100,000 demons. eesh lol. Plus, i like spinning all over the map with strafe lol


----------



## yahu

^the Mara set dungeon is pretty easy too, IIRC. I think it was @Mr.Cigar who posted a video of it?

*edit - Maybe it was another set?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^the Mara set dungeon is pretty easy too, IIRC. I think it was @Mr.Cigar who posted a video of it?
> 
> *edit - Maybe it was another set?


I did the mara dungeon day 2 last season and it only took two tries.


----------



## yahu

^you planning on playing tomorrow? Oh yeah, I accepted your request to come slum with us.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm not going to be home tomorrow night. Going to be the first season I missed.


----------



## yahu

^going to watershed weekend 2? damn *******


----------



## Alex132

So, how's the new season?


----------



## Cybertox

Oh my god... That last minute Ring of Emptiness change. Why was this hotfix nerf necessary?

Reconsidering rolling a WD now...


----------



## Valor958

I may be a little late tonight, forgot I had a date night with the wife, so may be up to an hour late getting started. Will be rolling a DH and filling whatever role needed for the group though. I know SlickyWilly (Wolff) added me, anyone else who missed me feel free to add and I'll join you all this evening. I did give the wife a heads up though, so i should be good for a nice long session










Will we be using the OCN voice server to chat or anything?


----------



## Cybertox

Change of plans, going for the Jade build, it is more viable than Zunimassa in Season 7. Season scheduled to start in about 50 minutes, at least here in Europe.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Change of plans, going for the Jade build, it is more viable than Zunimassa in Season 7. Season scheduled to start in about 50 minutes, at least here in Europe.


grr... i still have like 9.5 hours


----------



## Cybertox

Lets Roll


----------



## slickwilly

9 hours and counting


----------



## yahu

sheyoot...if they killed HT build (or basically made it very similar to last season) I might not spend much time on WD. Jade is good and all, but not my fav.


----------



## Penryn

I'll be on but late. Holla.


----------



## yahu

gd...blizz just did to WD what they did to Barb several seasons ago (was it mortick bracers? some set of bracers, I can't recall). The only difference is they at least posted they made the change whereas I believe the barb bracers they snuck right out. fack...


----------



## PaPaBlista

Don't know what's happening in 7, I always get a good start then peter out I never got any good drops in 6, So I basically gave up. I did go in today and deleted 3 toons so I have 3 slots open. Sader - yes, WD -maybe ,DH-maybe, Barb, yes Barb -Very possible


----------



## yahu

I'm thinking of actually running a *gasp* monk. that would be first time since vanilla (for solo, as I've run a couple supports)


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gd...blizz just did to WD what they did to Barb several seasons ago (was it mortick bracers? some set of bracers, I can't recall). The only difference is they at least posted they made the change whereas I believe the barb bracers they snuck right out. fack...


I think they took the barb ones out an hour before the patch went live or something. Microsoft was slow on releasing it, so some people on xbox actually have them.


----------



## Cybertox

See you guys next season


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> See you guys next season












Waaaa


----------



## yahu

fugg it, I think I'll stick to 'sader. I'm more familiar with the builds and it sounds like Raiment can be a little glass-cannon, and very timing related, which are not good combinations for not having played monk seriously in 2 - 3 years. I'll probably mess around with WD cause I can run Jade, it just hasn't been my favorite since the spirit walk nerf, but there have been other changes that should offset that.

Plus 'sader has the benefit of being a natural speed build for farming. Never started a season with a natural speed build, so that should be nice.







and my kid will appreciate hand-me downs once I plevel him.


----------



## Cybertox

Kind of disappointed that I couldnt do Zunimasa as initially planned but Jade is still fun and entertaining, playing it feels like cooking a soup. Cast Piranha(place pot with water), cast Swarm (add vegetables), start applying Haunt (salt), activate soul harvest (ready the soup). LOL


----------



## slickwilly

In anticipation of the upcoming event i have installed Team speak


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll hop on Monday most likely. We're in Maine now for the weekend but I'll probably be running DH as always....


----------



## DoomDash

Was going through my youtube videos and watched some of my old fun sader builds #triggered.

Kinda miss D3, fun game play and although the loot system is kind of a mental drug I enjoyed it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> the loot system is kind of a mental drug I enjoyed it.


True story, thank god they got rid of the item mall which made it Pay 2 Win, because I sure wasn't going to pay.


----------



## Cybertox

Got my full set of Jade's Harvester, all 6 pieces. Now the items that are remaining to finalize my build are ring of emptiness, sacred harvester, Vile Hive, Haunting Girdle and a second unity as well as a Furnace and Quetzalcoatl. So far so good, the build is viable, strong and fun to play. My first time properly playing a Witch Doctor and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Last season I had spreadsheets, list of must get items and what not... this season I got nothing. Logged in and got carried to 70


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'll hop on Monday most likely. We're in Maine now for the weekend but I'll probably be running DH as always....


we? you sneak stealth home in your pocket?









this weekend was fun - played about as much as I have on an opening weekend I think. didn't feel rushed and got good time in with peeps, helped a few folks level, got carried by Crazy/Lemans/Wu in ubers @ T12 (T13 was a bit much), etc. not used to playing 'sader in the non-end game, and can't get thorn gear to save my life. It has been an interesting run and very squishy (even with Eso as my first leveled gem). All good though, and I finally have most thorn pieces and just need to start figuring it out.

I will try and be on during the week, but if during the day it will be at work. Otherwise, I have some big projects and might not be playing as late as I usually like. supposed to be heading to Reno after this next weekend, and we'll see if I can't sneak a few hours in. lol


----------



## Zaen

Back from vacation this weekend and started a new Monk for S7. While looking to plan the season i found this which can be useful for those that, like me, really just want to finish the journey and get the extra tab, it helps to keep track of what's been done while not logged in D3,

http://d3resource.com/journey/

On another note, i trashed my fast run plans and went the slow way around, doing the campaign for fun ^_^ Almost all done and i'm at lv 68, a bit more group bounties, like i did last night, and i would have made it to 70.

@Cybertox I won't have the whole set to run side-by-side with you by tonight but i will be able to "leech" a GR with you to see if i can get some useful legendary. I really need to advance in the journey for the set, got chapter 1 done last night probably will finish chapter 2 tonight with a bit of luck, and maybe a little help to speed it up, and get the first 2 pieces.

Been able to hold myself in Master but elites take too long to kill, still i'm hopeful i can get to T1 tomorrow at the latest, if not by the end of tonight, depending on what legendary i get or any set pieces.


----------



## yahu

I played the roll of arsehole last night. While I wouldn't say it was an all-nighter, as there were bouts of passed-out-edness, I would snortle myself awake and continue. I blame the invoker (thorns) set that I finally got the pieces for after midnight. Hindsight says I shouldn't have wasted time on building out the stupid make-do shield bash build, but I hadn't played it before, and it got me where I needed I suppose. I did not like playing the role of the guy with the shield that was a wet paper bag in the toughness dept.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I played the roll of arsehole last night. While I wouldn't say it was an all-nighter, as there were bouts of passed-out-edness, I would snortle myself awake and continue. I blame the invoker (thorns) set that I finally got the pieces for after midnight. Hindsight says I shouldn't have wasted time on building out the stupid make-do shield bash build, but I hadn't played it before, and it got me where I needed I suppose. I did not like playing the role of the guy with the shield that was a wet paper bag in the toughness dept.


Hehehe i almost did a D3 all-nighter too lol, darn 2lv. for 70, and looking at it now i should have pushed it since i actually ended up not sleeping at all last night, too anxious about work after 2 weeks vacation xD you should see what i'm using in my monk atm, almost no legendary (still using a lv23 leoric's crown lol), no set piece of any kind, i'm basically using all yellows. As too skills it's a real mess rofl half is wave of light/one punch monk the other half a seven sided strike monk. Been doing dash, wave, blind, seven strike with the occasional heal mantra. No sense at all but getting me were i need hihihi


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Back from vacation this weekend and started a new Monk for S7. While looking to plan the season i found this which can be useful for those that, like me, really just want to finish the journey and get the extra tab, it helps to keep track of what's been done while not logged in D3,
> 
> http://d3resource.com/journey/
> 
> On another note, i trashed my fast run plans and went the slow way around, doing the campaign for fun ^_^ Almost all done and i'm at lv 68, a bit more group bounties, like i did last night, and i would have made it to 70.
> 
> @Cybertox I won't have the whole set to run side-by-side with you by tonight but i will be able to "leech" a GR with you to see if i can get some useful legendary. I really need to advance in the journey for the set, got chapter 1 done last night probably will finish chapter 2 tonight with a bit of luck, and maybe a little help to speed it up, and get the first 2 pieces.
> 
> Been able to hold myself in Master but elites take too long to kill, still i'm hopeful i can get to T1 tomorrow at the latest, if not by the end of tonight, depending on what legendary i get or any set pieces.


Sure thing, just hit me up whenever I am online. I can carry you through some TX Nephalem Rifts.


----------



## Zaen

Tried something last night.

Opened a pub game for lv50 bounties on Master and it was crazy as hell with 3 strangers lol. Monsters, with a full party, were a pain especially because everyone wanted to finish the bounties quick so everyone, with one exception, were doing different bounties. Not sure what legendary or set items i lost, probably not much because of low level of difficulty still... was crazy confusing and hard to kill anything lol. Glad it wasn't a HC toon, died a couple of times. Interestingly enough i only died on random elites not on bosses xD

Is this sort of "running rampages" common, were everyone does what comes to mind or is closer to do? Had to deal with Khull, Cidea and some other bosses all alone beacause other party members were busy finishing there bountie. One time we almost finished a bountie that wasn't the bonus lol. Hectic and confusing. Anyone know if there is a common TS channel for D3? EU or Americas all the same with TS. Would be great if one could talk to each other rather then just typing, i'm a slow typist ^_^ a TS channel would be great.


----------



## Cybertox

Legendary Gems work when equipped on Follower's jewelry?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Legendary Gems work when equipped on Follower's jewelry?


Nope. That would double the number you can have, would be pretty OP.


----------



## MikeM231

Playing the one kick monk, very fun build. Paragon 440 as of last night. The grind is real


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nope. That would double the number you can have, would be pretty OP.


Guess I was too optimistic concerning my assumption


----------



## The LAN Man

Got a plevel from twinkle this morning and then from pit viper and...someone's name that's escaping me right now by I've got my 6p UE Yangs and a restraint so I'm most of the way there.


----------



## Cybertox

The invisible serpents in the Jade Harvesters Dungeon Set.....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Tried something last night.
> 
> Opened a pub game for lv50 bounties on Master and it was crazy as hell with 3 strangers lol. Monsters, with a full party, were a pain especially because everyone wanted to finish the bounties quick so everyone, with one exception, were doing different bounties. Not sure what legendary or set items i lost, probably not much because of low level of difficulty still... was crazy confusing and hard to kill anything lol. Glad it wasn't a HC toon, died a couple of times. Interestingly enough i only died on random elites not on bosses xD
> 
> Is this sort of "running rampages" common, were everyone does what comes to mind or is closer to do? Had to deal with Khull, Cidea and some other bosses all alone beacause other party members were busy finishing there bountie. One time we almost finished a bountie that wasn't the bonus lol. Hectic and confusing. Anyone know if there is a common TS channel for D3? EU or Americas all the same with TS. Would be great if one could talk to each other rather then just typing, i'm a slow typist ^_^ a TS channel would be great.


sounds like split bounties - the only way to roll really. you get them done super quick. Also, it sounds like you had a bunch of higher-rollers in game. There is a TS for OCN, and a couple D3 channels. Lemans and I were in one Friday - Saturday and I think wuff and Valor were in the other. Oddly enough we didn't cross the streams.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeM231*
> 
> Playing the one kick monk, very fun build. Paragon 440 as of last night. The grind is real


Nice Ebo. I gots me a IX.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be on again tonight if anyone wants to do rifts/ bounties. I need to cube some stuff


----------



## Valor958

i'm almost alternating between bounties and rifts to keep things fresh. I can't do the grind like a lot can and just barrel through 50 paragon levels in an hour, still not sure how to do that without a carry.


----------



## yahu

^you gotta do that in order to do that without a carry.









I wish I could commit to be online tonight @The LAN Man, but the fam is coming home from Montana tonight, so I should probably spend quality time with them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'll be on again tonight if anyone wants to do rifts/ bounties. I need to cube some stuff


Maybe, I am still level zero...actually I am not currently installed. Busy doesn't even come close...I shouldn't even be on OCN...


----------



## The LAN Man

but twinkle:...we haven't gamed together in so long and Eden you'll have plenty of time to play in Seattle you'll make up for it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> but twinkle:...we haven't gamed together in so long and Eden you'll have plenty of time to play in Seattle you'll make up for it


38 hour drive...fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## The LAN Man

Dang and I thought El Paso to MA was bad


----------



## Cybertox

Played a bit with Zaen tonight, we couldnt kill the Vault Boss at TX due to me constantly failing and it was hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing, and that ******ed music in the background didn't help either. After like 5 tries we finally defeated him, lol

I really had to man up and gather myself up, was laughing like a mad man.

Anyways, I got everything I need except for the Furnace, Ring of Emptiness and a LVL70 Travelers Pledge amulet.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Anyone going to be on tomorrow morning/afternoon?


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be on in the morning


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Got a plevel from twinkle this morning and then from pit viper and...someone's name that's escaping me right now by I've got my 6p UE Yangs and a restraint so I'm most of the way there.


That was Zepher that I was running with


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 38 hour drive...fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


ah yes - made that drive with a buddy once. He bought a car on ebay from Flo-rida (not the rapper, the plague...er state), I flew out on a Friday and met him in Hot-lanta Saturday morning (should have been earlier but layover in LV turned into all-nighter in the LV airport due to a plane issue). Made it back to work by 9A Monday morning. he was my boss at the time, so he didn't mind that I was a bit ass-dragger-y that day. we used to road trip across country when I was a kid, so I love that kind of stuff oddly enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'll be on in the morning


I might try to play the "stay at home to hang out with the fam" card tomorrow, but I would be working. Then again...Reno is next week, so I should probably be here...hmm...I suppose I should be actually at work tomorrow...poor me.


----------



## The LAN Man

I accidentally stayed up until 2am playing with viper and watching the original Star Trek before I realized what time it was


----------



## lemans81




----------



## JTHMfreak

I expect a power level and gear today, it's my birthday, you must, lol


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I expect a power level and gear today, it's my birthday, you must, lol


I am here right now.......


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Played a bit with Zaen tonight, we couldnt kill the Vault Boss at TX due to me constantly failing and it was hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing, and that ******ed music in the background didn't help either. After like 5 tries we finally defeated him, lol
> 
> I really had to man up and gather myself up, was laughing like a mad man.
> 
> Anyways, I got everything I need except for the Furnace, Ring of Emptiness and a LVL70 Travelers Pledge amulet.


Ahahaha idd, i almost fell of my chair a few times last night holding back the laughter, i really suck atm lol xd couldn't help 1 bit. Again many thx for the help m8









Made changes to Toon, now is a mix of God monk and 1punch monk, think i can hold my own in T1 with the 4 set pieces, still missing a lot of gear for the generator build to really shine. Next objective will be to get more legendary gear and finish chapter4 for the full set, not sure how i will do the solo GR20 with current spec but with the help of Cybertox i'm sure i can gear up something better then what i got now, best piece of gear i got till now is a ancient nemesis bracers xD

@Cybertox I will be around again tonight after work for a few hours







i have a dude on my fl i got to play with last season for the conquest and if he is around i will ask if he wants to join and help too


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I accidentally stayed up until 2am playing with viper and watching the original Star Trek before I realized what time it was


D3 and Star trek, good excuse to stay up l8


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Ahahaha idd, i almost fell of my chair a few times last night holding back the laughter, i really suck atm lol xd couldn't help 1 bit. Again many thx for the help m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made changes to Toon, now is a mix of God monk and 1punch monk, think i can hold my own in T1 with the 4 set pieces, still missing a lot of gear for the generator build to really shine. Next objective will be to get more legendary gear and finish chapter4 for the full set, not sure how i will do the solo GR20 with current spec but with the help of Cybertox i'm sure i can gear up something better then what i got now, best piece of gear i got till now is a ancient nemesis bracers xD
> 
> @Cybertox I will be around again tonight after work for a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a dude on my fl i got to play with last season for the conquest and if he is around i will ask if he wants to join and help too


Was definitely fun. Unfortunately I wont be on this evening, going to a concert, my friend's band is performing its biggest to date appearance (after Flatliners) at Dynamo Zürich so I cant miss it despite not being a big rock fan. But I will be online tomorrow evening/night, thats for sure.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Was definitely fun. Unfortunately I wont be on this evening, going to a concert, my friend's band is performing its biggest to date appearance (after Flatliners) at Dynamo Zürich so I cant miss it despite not being a big rock fan. But I will be online tomorrow evening/night, thats for sure.


Cool m8







Enjoy and have fun. Then i probably will be doing some tests to figure out from were that display driver crash came from. I'm in another thread discussing what i should test and how ^_^ After 1 or 2 hours of those i will run some bounties and NR for the mats and gear and to re-roll the gear


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Ahahaha idd, i almost fell of my chair a few times last night holding back the laughter, i really suck atm lol xd couldn't help 1 bit. Again many thx for the help m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made changes to Toon, now is a mix of God monk and 1punch monk, think i can hold my own in T1 with the 4 set pieces, still missing a lot of gear for the generator build to really shine. Next objective will be to get more legendary gear and finish chapter4 for the full set, not sure how i will do the solo GR20 with current spec but with the help of Cybertox i'm sure i can gear up something better then what i got now, best piece of gear i got till now is a ancient nemesis bracers xD
> 
> @Cybertox I will be around again tonight after work for a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a dude on my fl i got to play with last season for the conquest and if he is around i will ask if he wants to join and help too


you get 2pc of gear after chapter 2, chapter 3, and chapter 4. Once you have 4pc (after chapter 3) you should be able to run GR20 for chapter 4. It seems a bit daunting when you are starting, but it is typically much easier than you expect. Good to see ya'll are having fun!


----------



## Cybertox

I have more or less completed my build. Got the remaining items that I needed, I think I will keep the Wormwood cubed instead of the Furnace, all I really need is just the follower cannot die Enchantress item to make use of the unities and a well rolled lvl70 Traveler's Pledge. Once I get those items I will be completely done, of course the grind after better counterparts continues. All used gems are almost lvl 50.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you get 2pc of gear after chapter 2, chapter 3, and chapter 4. Once you have 4pc (after chapter 3) you should be able to run GR20 for chapter 4. It seems a bit daunting when you are starting, but it is typically much easier than you expect. Good to see ya'll are having fun!


I figure i can but i still a bit low on dps. Probably won't do it until i get at least one shelong's to get at least the generator part of the build to work and probably some of the stuff i need in the cube. GR20 is equivalent to T4 and i struggle a bit on T1 atm. Probably will do what i did last season which was getting the missing pieces via kadala and re-rolling in the cube to get what i'm missing









Looked up Quinn69 YT of his generator monk GR20 run with 4 set pieces and he had a lot more legendary gear, and better ones, then i have now. I still have to use a lot of yellows and only have leoric's crown cubed to help with cooldown.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have more or less completed my build. Got the remaining items that I needed, I think I will keep the Wormwood cubed instead of the Furnace, all I really need is just the follower cannot idea Enchantress item to make use of the unities and a well rolled lvl70 Traveler's Pledge. Once I get those items I will be completely done, of course the grind after better counterparts continues. All used gems are almost lvl 50.


I would suggest you make a enchantress token in the smithy and upgrade them until you get the one that doesn't allow her to die. I actually got one and i'm not using it. Wish i could give it when i want but darn exchange timing rules are a pain in the #*&


----------



## yahu

while it is equivalent, I've always found GR easier than their corresponding torment level. If nothing else, the RG kills everything so you don't have to worry about random mobs/elites (unless you need them for any buffs).


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> while it is equivalent, I've always found GR easier than their corresponding torment level. If nothing else, the RG kills everything so you don't have to worry about random mobs/elites (unless you need them for any buffs).


That would be a relief. This is a bit of a glass cannon build, when i get higher, which is uncommon for me to use i usually go with more tank builds then glass ones, but this looked so fun i had to try it. Plus the variants of the LTK monk and God monk that have more survivability are also fun to play it seems to me


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I would suggest you make a enchantress token in the smithy and upgrade them until you get the one that doesn't allow her to die. I actually got one and i'm not using it. Wish i could give it when i want but darn exchange timing rules are a pain in the #*&


Thanks for the idea, totally forgot you can craft those at the blacksmith, lol. Gonna do that tomorrow asap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> while it is equivalent, I've always found GR easier than their corresponding torment level. If nothing else, the RG kills everything so you don't have to worry about random mobs/elites (unless you need them for any buffs).


I think thats because Greater Rifts are significantly denser.


----------



## The LAN Man

Hit 400 this morning got my little brother playing while I go to work to get me some rift keys and such its nice getting back into the game


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Hit 400 this morning got my little brother playing while I go to work to get me some rift keys and such its nice getting back into the game


I have to start breaking down the gaming rig again. I am going to be in Seattle on Sunday night with nothing but an air mattress, my work tools, and a gaming PC for 7 weeks before the family shows up...


----------



## The LAN Man

So essentially....you're going to be paragon 400 in like an hour after you get set up


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So essentially....you're going to be paragon 400 in like an hour after you get set up


----------



## The LAN Man

Haha I'm sure we'll all be on to help


----------



## JTHMfreak

A Big thank you to pit viper and night raven for the start they gave me today.
Lemans must have talked to blizz, since I'm not geared today


----------



## Cybertox

You guys all have either kids or bots, you cheating


----------



## slickwilly

Been spending a lot of time with kaddie trying to get s better set of shoulders for my hell tooth set, I have received 6 so far with none of them better than my current less than ideal shoulders, but in between Kaddie and drops I almost have a full set of the other 3 WD set pieces.
Currently I am just running GR's 10 lvls higher than my gems for lvling, this keeps the cost of the bonus upgrade down.


----------



## Zaen

Creamed T1 \o/

Started last night a solo bounties run, avoiding most monsters dashing away, fighting only elites, not much luck with the drops but by the end of the night i was one shooting with dash and mangle about 30% of the white monsters, elites still take about 1 min. to finish off but that is 5x less then before. Got my first shenlong's via upgrade with the cube *\o/*, although i'm not going to use it just yet (current weapons are better then a single shenlong's) but i figure i can handle T4 with some careful strategy dashing in and out of the fights and making good use of the increased damage area the ring gives.

Still i'm nowhere near of having the full build gear, still using yellow pants for example xD the rest is the best fitting legendary gear considering the build, so i removed the 1punch monk items i was using and filled it up with what i have. I't's limping but moving well enough and seems solid enough to try T4. If that goes well GR20 tonight


----------



## Cybertox

Well, I have completed my build and T13 is now a walk in the park. Gathering items for a legendaries only build in order to do the conquest achievement and advance in the journey. Currently Paragon Level 400+


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> A Big thank you to pit viper and night raven for the start they gave me today.
> Lemans must have talked to blizz, since I'm not geared today


No perfect rolled bow on the 3rd rift this time?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well, I have completed my build and T13 is now a walk in the park. Gathering items for a legendaries only build in order to do the conquest achievement and advance in the journey. Currently Paragon Level 400+


Gratz m8


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Gratz m8


Thanks, come online. I need to do bounties


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You guys all have either kids or bots, you cheating


None for me, don't feel like it's worth getting my account I've had since D3 launch banned at this point. I am out of deaths breath though







.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks, come online. I need to do bounties


Still at work








Probably will take 2:30 - 3h until i get home, have dinner and able to login D3.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> None for me, don't feel like it's worth getting my account I've had since D3 launch banned at this point. I am out of deaths breath though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah the constant battle o' death's breath. I don't usually have more than 100 till I'm done upgrading rares. I apparently ditched the shield I need early on without realizing it is used for this thorns build. It must be the SMK/Wand of Woh of shields cause the muh fuggah won't drop again! Thankfully T10+ rifts and bounties fill DB up pretty quick. I may end up not needing the shield as I'm getting evar closer to running LoN.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No perfect rolled bow on the 3rd rift this time?


Lol, no, going to have to try for it today. Getting geared on my third day of playing is really going to slow me down.


----------



## Valor958

I'm almost geared, but have been grinding petty achievs since they annoyed me not having them. Thinking about gathering some folks for a Sprinter run to beat the entire campaign in under an hour. It's doable, I can do 3 acts in under an hour solo, so with 3 runners and a guy in town to turn stuff in, should be a piece of cake to tear apart on T1. I can already eat T1 easy, just haven't stressed myself to see how high my current gear can take me.

I need to play with people more lol. I do too much solo.


----------



## yahu

I'd be down, but probably couldn't commit the time till this weekend.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll be back on tonight around 9pm EST I'll be doing uber runs for a while if anyone wants in


----------



## JTHMfreak

Less than ten hours in and fully geared, now I can start getting the rest of my gems (both the legendary ones, and the normal ones), and ancient end game gear.
I did have some luck today though, my first attempt at rolling a hellfire (only had enough to roll two) gave me an ancient with 10% crit chance, currently rolling off the life regen for crit damage, only got it up to 73 so far.
The passive on it is night stalker, not too terrible.
I think this may be a good season for me.


----------



## The LAN Man

So I can run.....61 hellfire runs so whenever people want in


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Less than ten hours in and fully geared, now I can start getting the rest of my gems (both the legendary ones, and the normal ones), and ancient end game gear.
> I did have some luck today though, my first attempt at rolling a hellfire (only had enough to roll two) gave me an ancient with 10% crit chance, currently rolling off the life regen for crit damage, only got it up to 73 so far.
> The passive on it is night stalker, not too terrible.
> I think this may be a good season for me.


one of these days you should put the big boy pants on and run "...10 hours in..." with the rest of us!







I keed, I keed, you're doing god's work.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> one of these days you should put the big boy pants on and run "...10 hours in..." with the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keed, I keed, you're doing god's work.


Sheeeooooot, I wish more peeps were available during the daytime week days to run with.
But, in a week or so I hope to be able to hold my own in a 60+ in a group


----------



## yahu

^I hear ya. the new job's got me locked down a bit more. I can still play at times, but it is much more random, as if it wasn't already bad enough.

like an idiot I was up till 4A yesterday, then up for an 8A meeting. GD 'sader shield is pissing me off - I'll have enough ancients to change to the big dmg build before I have the friggin' shield to go with thorns.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear ya. the new job's got me locked down a bit more. I can still play at times, but it is much more random, as if it wasn't already bad enough.
> 
> like an idiot I was up till 4A yesterday, then up for an 8A meeting. GD 'sader shield is pissing me off - I'll have enough ancients to change to the big dmg build before I have the friggin' shield to go with thorns.


Wish i could play D3 at work at times but i rarely have the time, being on OCN forums is already breaking the companies rules ^_^

Sleeping 4-5 hours a night has been my standard during these season starts, after 2 weeks i'm a wreck lol. Not to mention the all nighters i try to do every Saturday night but rarely make it rofl xD

@Cybertox Sry for my lame performance last night, got of work l8 and was only getting in your way with my low dps







After you left i rerolled a yellow rare on the cube and got the 2nd shenlong's now i'm doing wicked damage and build is starting to work as intended.
Finished the chapter so i got full set and both shenlong's, made GR30 with relative ease, after i failed, miserably by time, that GR20 you saw ^_^ Need to get more gems now lol. Only got boon of the hoarder, gogok of swiftness and bane of the powerful, noone of which is used in the end build. Although gogok seems very useful for this build, that extra dodge can be a life saver.

Also started the journey for slayer-conqueror but for that i will have to go T7 and upwards and i will need either compass rose and traveller's pledge or 2 unity rings and templar token, this besides string of ears for the belt and qualoliqua or wtv it's called for the shoulders oh and those bracers that i never ever seen before lol, then the grind to upgrade gems will start and seems this season i will have to raise a bunch of them for the conquest.

This is so fun watching life and spirit go up and down in huge bites, killing more with dash then any other skill hehehe, sucking monsters with tornado and punching/dashing till everyone is dead. There should be Wyz build like this using twister, now that it's been nerf'd, sucking monster to a area and crushing them with a meteor or blizzard, probably using tal rasha's set could be a alternative although probably not enough for a 4ppl group GR. Maybe i try that in a NS toon.


----------



## yahu

^to be fair, unless I'm at work really late, I mostly do brain-dead things like running bounty or uber machines, and lower rifts. I used to run GR at my last job but I'd be horribly distracted and might not see someone coming to talk to me, plus I'd get so pissed fishing for a good GR, but couldn't start cussing/punching monitors.









Late last night I figured I'd run the set dungeon for Invoker 'sader set I've been using. What a friggin' breeze! first try got a successful run without master. second try I realized Templar follower was blocking too much for me, plus I was doing too much dmg. 3rd try I mastered it. Since it's a thorns build you literally just let stuff run into you. doing too much damage issue was you have to kill the 5 champions (yellows) while two skills are active (iron skin and consecration). There are only 5 champions total in the dungeon and I accidentally killed one before I even saw him.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^to be fair, unless I'm at work really late, I mostly do brain-dead things like running bounty or uber machines, and lower rifts. I used to run GR at my last job but I'd be horribly distracted and might not see someone coming to talk to me, plus I'd get so pissed fishing for a good GR, but couldn't start cussing/punching monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late last night I figured I'd run the set dungeon for Invoker 'sader set I've been using. What a friggin' breeze! first try got a successful run without master. second try I realized Templar follower was blocking too much for me, plus I was doing too much dmg. 3rd try I mastered it. Since it's a thorns build you literally just let stuff run into you. doing too much damage issue was you have to kill the 5 champions (yellows) while two skills are active (iron skin and consecration). There are only 5 champions total in the dungeon and I accidentally killed one before I even saw him.


I would be horribly distracted even doing bounties xD

Ah yes haven't tried the set dungeons for monk yet, only have the rainment set atm and not even sure were the dungeon is lol. Will look up YT vids about them and what i think is easier to do for the journey


----------



## yahu

once your toon is strong enough, running bounties are really easy. this thorns build is super tough (molten explosions do less than 50% dmg and you try and stack life on hit, so revive is quick). as long as I can see that yellow arrow I need to run to, I turn on the pony and get 'er done.


----------



## Cybertox

Completed Destroyer today









Now transitioning unto Zunimassa with a second Witch Doctor I leveled today with the help of a friend. I think the Zunimassa build will become my main now. I am only missing two legendaries to complete the build. The season journey is not all that hard this season, or at least that is the way I see it.

I did the thrill as Witch Doctor using the following items and the following build: http://www.d3planner.com/608285942


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^to be fair, unless I'm at work really late, I mostly do brain-dead things like running bounty or uber machines, and lower rifts. I used to run GR at my last job but I'd be horribly distracted and might not see someone coming to talk to me, plus I'd get so pissed fishing for a good GR, but couldn't start cussing/punching monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late last night I figured I'd run the set dungeon for Invoker 'sader set I've been using. What a friggin' breeze! first try got a successful run without master. second try I realized Templar follower was blocking too much for me, plus I was doing too much dmg. 3rd try I mastered it. Since it's a thorns build you literally just let stuff run into you. doing too much damage issue was you have to kill the 5 champions (yellows) while two skills are active (iron skin and consecration). There are only 5 champions total in the dungeon and I accidentally killed one before I even saw him.


The set dungeons seem tweaked for the paragon 200-300 range. That reminds me, I should try the earthquake set one while my barb is still only about T6 ready.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The set dungeons seem tweaked for the paragon 200-300 range. That reminds me, I should try the earthquake set one while my barb is still only about T6 ready.


Good to know, maybe I'll try some tomorrow, I'm just over para 200 on my DH


----------



## The LAN Man

I still need to do the set dungeon mastery but I really don't want to


----------



## yahu

wasn't mara a really easy one? just gotta watch out for them worms.

BTW - having more power helped in the end, when I had to track down the rest of the mobs and kill them prior to the timer. Just not realizing I couldn't kill the elites that would charge me and die was the trick. definitely had to remove the bombardment belt.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> wasn't mara a really easy one? just gotta watch out for them worms.
> 
> BTW - having more power helped in the end, when I had to track down the rest of the mobs and kill them prior to the timer. Just not realizing I couldn't kill the elites that would charge me and die was the trick. definitely had to remove the bombardment belt.


Don't reMind me about those stupid worms.
I hated those things.


----------



## yahu

you just need to get "jiggy" with them, and do that little spin move thingy.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll probably just so the marauder one. That ones easy


----------



## Valor958

I completely forgot about my set dungeon lol. I should do that tonight. I got distracted last night... *drumroll*.... doing more achiev running! lol. I have one season boss achiev left to do, and its tricky. 'The Seconds' achiev with Maghda in the Realm of Regret. I know what to do now, but it was 1am and i needed to sleep, so i'll try again tonight.

Running T6 now, which is new to me. Things can actually hurt me now, so i have to be careful, but i can still 1 shot basically anything except bosses lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

1870/2650 miles left before I can set up. This drive sucks. Goodnight.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1870/2650 miles left before I can set up. This drive sucks. Goodnight.


You just need some good jams, like skid row, bon jovi, scorpions, queen.


----------



## yahu

Static-X - Wisconsin Death Trip. Guaranteed to make you get to your destination quicker.









Woof, after being up since 130A yesterday, I passed the fugg out. Last thing I remember was offering Valor help in rifts...then "...hello darkness my old friend..."

*edit - RIP Wayne Static


----------



## Zaen

Done with slayer last night. Now this next challenge will take some time, perhaps tonight and whole of Saturday to do. Seems i still can't do T10, tried a Neph Rift and was getting killed by all and any elites with 1 or 2 touches, my damage is ok as long as shenlong's buff is up and i can hit things to pump spirit up increasing my overall damage with primary attacks. This Generator monk build is fun, for me at least, but really weak in the survivability department :\ can do T8 maybe T9 but not T10 yet, may change build to LTK monk, plus running in a group with this build is worthless, probably would do better in a group with a 1punch monk with wave of light, i will try it to test the weapon associated to it.
Got carried to P200+ Rainement set dungeon is a pain to kill 500 dudes in 4 min. wasn't able to master it yet maybe i will try another monk's set dungeon. Still need a lot of stuff for this Toon need to run the whole weekend if i want to even try to reach my last season's level.

Edit:

@Cybertox got 1 of each infernal machine and a another puzzle ring last night to share with you







If i can make a decent 1punch monk or a god monk i will be more useful then current generator.









Just reached the conclusion i *need* the flying dragon daibo in the cube and more spirit regen to help mitigate the shenlong's drain effect, perhaps also change all my green gems for white ones for more protection, keeping spirit up is more important then Dex for this build, since the damage bonus from shelong's scaling with amount of spirit overwhelms all and any Dex i put in gear via gems.
Think i have it nailed, more spirit regen, more area damage, then a elemental damage % and finally crit chance & damage. Vit maybe more important then Crit for Generator monks, they are so flimsy ^_^ It's a huge cannon all made of the thinnest glass xD


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^to be fair, unless I'm at work really late, I mostly do brain-dead things like running bounty or uber machines, and lower rifts. I used to run GR at my last job but I'd be horribly distracted and might not see someone coming to talk to me, plus I'd get so pissed fishing for a good GR, but couldn't start cussing/punching monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late last night I figured I'd run the set dungeon for Invoker 'sader set I've been using. What a friggin' breeze! first try got a successful run without master. second try I realized Templar follower was blocking too much for me, plus I was doing too much dmg. 3rd try I mastered it. Since it's a thorns build you literally just let stuff run into you. doing too much damage issue was you have to kill the 5 champions (yellows) while two skills are active (iron skin and consecration). There are only 5 champions total in the dungeon and I accidentally killed one before I even saw him.
> 
> 
> 
> The set dungeons seem tweaked for the paragon 200-300 range. That reminds me, I should try the earthquake set one while my barb is still only about T6 ready.
Click to expand...

If I come back this season, the EQ is on my short list of "to try", have never done very good with it in the past though.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> If I come back this season, the EQ is on my short list of "to try", have never done very good with it in the past though.


You have already completed the season journey?


----------



## yahu

@lemans81 extra tab also on the short list?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1870/2650 miles left before I can set up. This drive sucks. Goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> You just need some good jams, like skid row, bon jovi, scorpions, queen.
Click to expand...

I have RHCP, Megadeath, and GnR. I have made good time 1500 miles in 36 hours.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @lemans81 extra tab also on the short list?


Not really, I just don't care enough to put that much work in. Maybe no mans sky will suck and work will pay me more for less hours.....then I would finish it.


----------



## The LAN Man

Slackin we did El Paso to MA in that time


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @lemans81 extra tab also on the short list?


Extra tab space is nice. Wasn't that bad or time consuming. Only had to go out of my way on a few things to complete it.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Not really, I just don't care enough to put that much work in. Maybe no mans sky will suck and work will pay me more for less hours.....then I would finish it.


That's the American dream


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1870/2650 miles left before I can set up. This drive sucks. Goodnight.


Ah but wait till you get there Seattle is amazing, go down to 2nd street and tell the peeps at the green tortoise hostel ole PaPa says hey,


----------



## Cybertox

This is how I am going to do Avarice.






Current Progress:


----------



## yahu

funny, I was thinking the same thing while getting bounties the other day. Friggin' illusory boots are not happening (at least as ancient). I wondered how many it would take.

That said, ruins of corvus is how I've done it in the past. I scaled dmg down, ran through the path so I wouldn't get lost, then scaled dmg back up and hauled through killing/collecting. I've done it with both Barb and WD in past seasons.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## The LAN Man

Hit 700 tonight and I got my barb mostly geared


----------



## Sainesk

Hoping for a boost - not motivated by this season at all, tab and complete journey and I'm out.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


Somebody needs a girlfriend.......LoL


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Somebody needs a girlfriend.......LoL


Took me three hours in public TX bounties.


----------



## Cybertox

*Season 7 Journey ✓*



















So when does the next season start?


----------



## Valor958

I'm in a slump, not feeling gaming in general right now. Really craving a story though. Problem is, once I play a game, I remember the story basically forever. I still can't even touch Final Fantasy 7 for more than 30min before it all comes flooding back and I lose motivation lol.

Thinking about picking up Witcher 3 since I only played about 10min of it before I had to do something... and i never came back to it lol. At least it'll be new to me, and the combat is challenging compared to what I'm used to. Tried picking Dota back up... the clicking scheme from D3 to Dota kills me lol. Plus, last 3 games I attempted reminded me why I stopped Dotaing too


----------



## lemans81

So its full of up's and down's but I am enjoying NMS.........no Nightravens or stealths lol......


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Season 7 Journey ✓*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when does the next season start?


Phukin LoL LoL


----------



## yahu

I'm afraid I was a bad party player this weekend. tried to p-level a few folks who were either slow-rolling with friends or non-responsive. Other than that, the fam was getting ready for Reno (work is keeping me local, at least for now) and I'm nursing a lower back injury while watching the Olympics. Needless to say, I've missed Penryn coming/going along with others.

'Sader is stout - not even a completed build and without pushing I've done a 65 in under 4min. I haven't translated that to a good regular rift to get my stash tab tho - I keep getting 3 - 5 level deep with bad density. One of these times I'll get 'er done, and I've got plenty of inventory left, even if I did fire up a secondary.

@Valor958 with you liking achievements so much you should start working on set dungeons for the different classes. You can do these in season or non. it gets you class specific banners and eventually 2 sets of wings (one green 'ethereal' set for beating all dungeons and green dragon wings for mastering all dungeons). No one else from OCN has done this, to my knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So its full of up's and down's but I am enjoying NMS.........no Nightravens or stealths lol......


NMS is...No Man's Sky?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So its full of up's and down's but I am enjoying NMS.........no Nightravens or stealths lol......


I think I'm going to wait for it to be half off first, if it turns out to have some replayability beyond first week or two.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm in a slump, not feeling gaming in general right now. Really craving a story though. Problem is, once I play a game, I remember the story basically forever. I still can't even touch Final Fantasy 7 for more than 30min before it all comes flooding back and I lose motivation lol.
> 
> Thinking about picking up Witcher 3 since I only played about 10min of it before I had to do something... and i never came back to it lol. At least it'll be new to me, and the combat is challenging compared to what I'm used to. Tried picking Dota back up... the clicking scheme from D3 to Dota kills me lol. Plus, last 3 games I attempted reminded me why I stopped Dotaing too


Witcher 3 is amazing, and will keep you plenty busy until you come back to Diablo


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So its full of up's and down's but I am enjoying NMS.........no Nightravens or stealths lol......
> 
> 
> 
> NMS is...No Man's Sky?
Click to expand...

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> So its full of up's and down's but I am enjoying NMS.........no Nightravens or stealths lol......
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to wait for it to be half off first, if it turns out to have some replayability beyond first week or two.
Click to expand...

Yeah no doubt it's not worth $60, but the fact that I boot it up over D3 is something for me, only a few games do that. Borderlands 2(the prequel did as well, worst money I ever spent), SC2, Hereos of the storm, demigod, LFD2.


----------



## yahu

^funny - I just bought demigod from some guy at work. Haven't played it in years.

Got a bagful of old games, some of which are collectors editions, and half of which aren't even open for $30.


----------



## lemans81

Here is a good article about NMS......everyone's expectations were crazy. You have to enjoy solo space travel, I find it relaxing

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-anatomy-of-hype-how-no-mans-sky-became-the-best-and-worst-game-ever/?utm_content=buffer2e1ab&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer_pcgamerfb


----------



## The LAN Man

I've been playing a lot of it since d3 really didn't change that much


----------



## yahu

Neil deGrasse Tyson's moustache is twitching watching the gameplay videos. That ain't how physics work, especially of the astro variety...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've been playing a lot of it since d3 really didn't change that much


I don't think Diablo will ever really change very much, aside from different builds.
Blizzard could add new modes, like capture the flag, king of the hill, etc, which I think would be fun, but since it's a pay once and be done game it gets little to no attention.
Sad reality, but the potential is there.
They could even allow for bigger groups for higher rifts, but oh well.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes
> Yeah no doubt it's not worth $60, but the fact that I boot it up over D3 is something for me, only a few games do that. Borderlands 2(the prequel did as well, worst money I ever spent), SC2, Hereos of the storm, demigod, LFD2.


Personally won't be getting NMS anytime soon, maybe by the end of the year xD It has great visuals, for what i have seen, but not much to do in that game besides exploration and some combat. As space adventuring and exploration i prefere to wait for next Mass effect: Andromeda if it comes close to the previous it will be great game and a timesink ^_^

Next game to get will definitely be Deus-EX: Human revolution, been waiting for that a while now \o/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I don't think Diablo will ever really change very much, aside from different builds.
> Blizzard could add new modes, like capture the flag, king of the hill, etc, which I think would be fun, but since it's a pay once and be done game it gets little to no attention.
> Sad reality, but the potential is there.
> They could even allow for bigger groups for higher rifts, but oh well.


That makes me feel nostalgic about the 8ppl groups in D2 :') was fun. Think you right about the development of more features and/or expansions for D3, sadly :\

On another note, thx to Cybertox dragging my #"% from solo to a public bountie, i finally got the darn RoRG \o/ can do almost any speed build for monk now







do public games have a higher drop rate of legendarys because of the higher monster HP/damage/XP?

Generator monk is almost at full steam, can do t13 rifts and bounties (solo) with it, although not the best,. Got to get more Death breath and white gems to roll a few things out of the LTK build gear to socket some gems







want to try that build out too


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Neil deGrasse Tyson's moustache is twitching watching the gameplay videos. That ain't how physics work, especially of the astro variety...


Surely Stephen Hawking is bagging his head to his chair saying the same with Spock behind him quoting Sherlock Holmes "Elementary my dear Hawking. After you eliminate the probable, what ever is left, no matter how improbable, is the truth". Kirk is further back shaking his head mumbling "I did all that in Real Life... Games!... pfff. Reality is more incredible and unbelievable then games."

Can't wait for the next Star Trek to get to cinemas here


----------



## Cybertox

After spending quite some time with my two Witch Doctors I can finally form an opinion about the class as I have never tried it before properly enough. I started with the Jade Harvester build, it got me fairly far into the end game but then it started bottlenecking due to the lack of toughness, its heavy reliablity on the unity ring made it very unfavourable for group play. I then lvled a second WD and went after the Zunimassa / Carnevil Poison Dart build, it started off very well but ended up being a big disappointment and significantly less reliable than Jade Harvester. It had even less toughness and survivability in higher grifts, it also felt very ineffective as only the poison darts of the five pets next to you were doing damage where as everything else was there merely for the purpose of being but other than that it was completely useless in terms of dmg, both builds heavily relied on precise positioning and timing however Witch Doctors dont have any use of items or skills which would allow them to convenintly position, also both build are burst builds and before you are being able to kill the mobs or elites you first have to accumulate dmg dealing input and then do the output dmg with either Soul Harvest ith Jade or Poison Darts with Zunimassa, that makes both builds slow paced and ineffective in fast clearing, it also became boring to play. Initially I enjoyed the class but the further I got in the game the less I was enjoying it.

I have now switched to Crusader, now that the season journey has been completed I thought I could take some time to master all of the Crusader set dungeons. The Akkhan set and its condem build is just whack, running around like a mad man and not even fighting but pulling enemies is not a role a crusader should have and in my opinion this set needs to be reworked. It doesnt fit the playstyle of a crusader at all and neither is it fun, I am forcing myself to play just tao master its set dungeon. While Crusaders also rely on positioning at least they can make use of items and skills which help them position effectively such as Falling Sword and Illusory Boots. I also have a second Crusader for a SOTL Hammerdin build which looks very promising so far.

Concerning next season, if at Blizzcon they will indeed announce D4 I doubt I will have the motivation and interest to play D3 mainly because I will know that a new and better instalment is due. About No Mans Sky, it is yet another poorly optimized game. Mafia 3 which is the only game I am looking forward to is also most probably going to have peformance issues. The abyssmal optimization is what puts me off Gaming so much, I do not wish to spend my money on hardware to play poorly optimized software. I am currently enjoying a lot more listening to music than playing which puts me into a position in which Id rather buy myself new open studio reference headphones and a new amplifier than a new GPU for 1200 franks which is going to be outdated in 18 months. It is possible that I may even ditch PC gaming simply due to lack of good content and the expense of regularly maintaining a competent machine.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> After spending quite some time with my two Witch Doctors I can finally form an opinion about the class as I have never tried it before properly enough. I started with the Jade Harvester build, it got me fairly far into the end game but then it started bottlenecking due to the lack of toughness, its heavy reliablity on the unity ring made it very unfavourable for group play. I then lvled a second WD and went after the Zunimassa / Carnevil Poison Dart build, it started off very well but ended up being a big disappointment and significantly less reliable than Jade Harvester. It had even less toughes and survivability in higher grifts, it also felt very ineffective as only the poison darts of the five pets next to you were doing damage were as evertyhing else was there merely for the purpose of being but other than that it was completely useless in terms of dmg, both builds heavily relied on precise positioning and timing however Witch Doctors dont have any use of items or skills which would allow them to convenintly position, also both build are burst builds and before you are being able to kill the mobs or elites you first have to accumulate dmg dealing input and then do the output dmg with either Soul Harvest ith Jade or Poison Darts with Zunimassa, that makes both builds slow paced and ineffective in fast clearing, it also became boring to play. Initially I enjoyed the class but the further I got in the game the less I was enjoying it.
> 
> I have now switched to Crusader, now that the season journey has been completed I thought I could take some time to master all of the Crusader set dungeons. The Akkhan set and its condem build is just whack, running around like a mad man and not even fighting but pulling enemies is not a role a crusader should have and in my opinion this set needs to be reworked. It doesnt fit the playstyle of a crusader at all and neither is it fun, I am forcing myself to play just tao master its set dungeon. While Crusaders also rely on positioning at least they can make use of items and skills which help them position effectively such as Falling Sword and Illusory Boots. I also have a second Crusader for a SOTL Hammerdin build which looks very promising so far.
> 
> Concerning next season, if at Blizzcon they will indeed announce D4 I doubt I will have the motivation and interest to play D3 mainly because I will know that a new and better instalment is due. About No Mans Sky, it is yet another poorly optimized game. Mafia 3 which is the only game I am looking forward to is also most probably going to have peformance issues. The abyssmal optimization is what puts me off Gaming so much, I do not wish to spend my money on hardware to play poorly optimized software. I am currently enjoying a lot more listening to music than playing which puts me into a position in which Id rather buy myself new open studio reference headphones and a new amplifier than a new GPU for 1200 franks which is going to be outdated in 18 months. It is possible that I may even ditch PC gaming simply due to lack of good content and the expense of regularly maintaining a competent machine.


Can't enjoy WD gameplay, it's like a D2 ranged fireball/blizzard Wyz without teleport which to me is suicide squad kind of doing things. Non-melee crusader is, to me, a contradiction in terms xD

Edit: not comparing WD to necromancer because necro in D2 could hold it's own using wall of corpses and other spells like that to keep mobs away from it, all i've seen in D3 WD is a wall that does something, damage or an effect, but not plain block. Besides the enormous Zoo one could gather with the necros xD Actually i kind of miss that :') although i always went for the zealot/fanatic paladin ^_^

Played various types of platform and PC is the best, imo. Had consoles break down as little as 4 months after i bought them given the work out i gave them. PC's at least i can service them myself without having to wait a month for RMA the whole console like i had to do 3 times with a PS2 slim







Also i enjoy FPS games a lot , either story or arena i can't enjoy the massive strategy/squad FPS, too much screaming in the headsets lol. Plus i prefer to use a mouse for most games, and some games have been ruined in my eyes because they adapted movement speed to accommodate ppl playing on consoles using controllers instead of mouse, one comparison that bugs me top this day is UT and UT 2k3/2k4 were movement speed was so nerfd i felt i could run circles around characters from UT 2k3 with the ones from the original UT. Other good example is Deus-EX 1 and 2 compared to the system of cover and etc in Deus-EX 3. and upcoming 4.

Mafia 3 is looking like a great continuation from the previous, keeping with the best and adding more fun action


----------



## yahu

top of the WD boards in US still appear to be HT. I haven't played Jade in a few seasons, and if you build zuni correctly it is tough as crap. The only issue is you do have to "build" it there by getting the Fetish out. As for a zoo character, you can have 23 fetish, 3 gargs, and 4 or more dogs, so you can definitely bring the carnival to town.

Unfortunately it does suffer from pet AI. Best thing to do is use piranhas and spawn gargs. I ran into the 80's last season without trying hard (I hate GR-fishing), and I'll probably fire up a WD soon enough to see where he goes.

It is most definitely a slow class for sure. E.g. - I finally ran T13 in 4 - 5 min this morning on 'sader. That'd be very difficult with WD, especially this early in the season. You'd definitely need to be running a form of chicken build or turbo Jade to have any sort of chance.

I'm not sure how Carnevil is this season, but last I played an effective darts build I think it took LoN to push far (that was a couple seasons ago). a long time ago they had all 23 fetish + the WD shooting darts, but that hit major lag.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Was planning on doing a late night session tonight but may have to evacuate.
In the pic below, yellow is the evacuation area, I live across the way around the corner from eagle ranch school, which can be seen in the pic.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thought I was going to set up my machine in this hotel and get my game on, but the wifi is 4.99 a day, and its weaaaak.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Was planning on doing a late night session tonight but may have to evacuate.
> In the pic below, yellow is the evacuation area, I live across the way around the corner from eagle ranch school, which can be seen in the pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yikes! good luck! I saw the wildfire on the news and thought "I bet my brother is glad not to have to deal with that anymore" (he moved back from CA where he lived for ~10 years).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thought I was going to set up my machine in this hotel and get my game on, but the wifi is 4.99 a day, and its weaaaak.


ouch! should be like mix-a-lot and be too cheap for a hoe-tayl


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Was planning on doing a late night session tonight but may have to evacuate.
> In the pic below, yellow is the evacuation area, I live across the way around the corner from eagle ranch school, which can be seen in the pic.


Hope everything turned out ok


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thought I was going to set up my machine in this hotel and get my game on, but the wifi is 4.99 a day, and its weaaaak.


Too bad







If it's weak should be free.


----------



## Zaen

Last night i lost a bounties cache and bonus, act 2 from what i deduced. was running a split bounties and someone collected a bountie when i was fighting a mob probably and i didn't noticed it. Now i know how bad that action can be when not done after all bounties are finished.

So i have a question, because i went looking for the caches, do the caches signal anything on the map? I don't think so since i ran almost the whole map again and found nothing. Could it have a timer like all the rest of the items in Diablo?

On another note, tried out LTK monk in T10, was too easy to kill things but was just testing to see how it works and seems fun very and effective also. Will probably optimize some of that gear and use it for speed farming rifts and maybe bounties too. The regen monk isn't good for that, always loosing spirit pool to the point i can't dash anymore, so i either change weapons and some skills to have more spirit manageability or try another build







Should probably only use the regen build for GRifts, LTK for T13 speedruns and 1punch for T10 bounties, maybe LTK if it's a split bounties because of the extra monster HP


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hope everything turned out ok


So far it has, although a building (which was quite a landmark) burned to the ground only ten miles from me.
Was considered historic (the summit inn off the 15 fwy) I passed it everyday, thought about going there, but can't now.
Damn, ten miles, so ******* close (yes admin is going to scrutinize me for that word, don't care).
On the upside, pit viper ready helped me tonight, in both that I gained almost 200 para, and helping to keep my mind off things until I felt it was ok to go to sleep (stayed up waiting fit evacuation orders).
This has been a very stressful evening, one that I could do not much of anything about, but I was able to forget some of it thanks to you guys, peace out for the night.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So far it has, although a building (which was quite a landmark) burned to the ground only ten miles from me.
> Was considered historic (the summit inn off the 15 fwy) I passed it everyday, thought about going there, but can't now.
> Damn, ten miles, so ******* close (yes admin is going to scrutinize me for that word, don't care).
> On the upside, pit viper ready helped me tonight, in both that I gained almost 200 para, and helping to keep my mind off things until I felt it was ok to go to sleep (stayed up waiting fit evacuation orders).
> This has been a very stressful evening, one that I could do not much of anything about, but I was able to forget some of it thanks to you guys, peace out for the night.


Glad you ok. We having some bad fires in Portugal also. 1/3 of the Madeira island burned to a crisp and in the main continent things aren't much better. Today is cloudy and temperatures have come down, hate that personally i'm a hot temperature kind of guy, hoping it helps the fireman/woman.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So far it has, although a building (which was quite a landmark) burned to the ground only ten miles from me.
> Was considered historic (the summit inn off the 15 fwy) I passed it everyday, thought about going there, but can't now.
> Damn, ten miles, so ******* close (yes admin is going to scrutinize me for that word, don't care).
> On the upside, pit viper ready helped me tonight, in both that I gained almost 200 para, and helping to keep my mind off things until I felt it was ok to go to sleep (stayed up waiting fit evacuation orders).
> This has been a very stressful evening, one that I could do not much of anything about, but I was able to forget some of it thanks to you guys, peace out for the night.


Enjoyed the runs man, hope you get your rest and that things turn out ok for you.


----------



## yahu

^I saw ya'll running but I was veggin' on the Olympics and my failed bounty runs so building up another stash.







JT was in good hands.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Last night i lost a bounties cache and bonus, act 2 from what i deduced. was running a split bounties and someone collected a bountie when i was fighting a mob probably and i didn't noticed it. Now i know how bad that action can be when not done after all bounties are finished.
> 
> So i have a question, because i went looking for the caches, do the caches signal anything on the map? I don't think so since i ran almost the whole map again and found nothing. Could it have a timer like all the rest of the items in Diablo?
> 
> ...


I assume your inventory was full so they fell on the ground somewhere? when I've had this happen, not only is it not shown special on the map, but they are white items (in console they are a small pile, like it shows gold and stuff). Here's how you can check. Get another bonus bounty and drop them on the ground (without opening them of course, haha). that will show you what to look for.

It would be nice if it showed you something on the map as I've definitely had that happen (inventory full and someone turns in cache). AFAIK, there is no timeout where it would disappear. You probably just didn't see it as a white item is my guess.


----------



## slickwilly

When I am doing pub bounties I don't pick up the white, blue and yellow items just so I don't miss a bounty cache, on a side note running pub bounties can have a maddening affect when some scrub turns in a bounty and it is not the bonus bounty, this is why in a pub I will leave 1 bounty unfinished if the act I am clearing is not the bonus act that way the before mentioned scrub can't turn the bounty in out of turn.
(edit)
seems California is once again going up in smoke, fires in the south land, fires in the hills above Sacramento, fires in the hills near Clear lake (same place as last year) and now they have a man in custody accused of starting the fire near Clear lake, then yesterday a CHP officer in Sac. catches a guy in the act of starting a fire on Highway 50, he is believed to be responsible for 2 other fires started on the highway the same morning, the arresting officer had seen him loitering near those earlier fires.

In other news you couldn't start a fire in Louisiana if you had a match, it is sad to see what some of the people are going through, things beyond their control.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I saw ya'll running but I was veggin' on the Olympics and my failed bounty runs so building up another stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT was in good hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your inventory was full so they fell on the ground somewhere? when I've had this happen, not only is it not shown special on the map, but they are white items (in console they are a small pile, like it shows gold and stuff). Here's how you can check. Get another bonus bounty and drop them on the ground (without opening them of course, haha). that will show you what to look for.
> 
> It would be nice if it showed you something on the map as I've definitely had that happen (inventory full and someone turns in cache). AFAIK, there is no timeout where it would disappear. You probably just didn't see it as a white item is my guess.


Thx for clearing that. Yes it was as you imagined, had a full inventory (had the gear for LTK monk in there in case i wanted to change). I know how they look in the ground, full inventory happens to me a lot xD just wasn't sure if they had any marker on map in case they were dropped, or as in my case "lost". I didn't have the patience to re-run the paths i made in the bounties, was 1am already and i get up at 7am the latest for work, so i just made a few stops and looked up map, since they don't show any marker naturally i missed them :\ no big problem was just the 2 caches from act2 although i did get frustrated but i forgive who ever did finish that bountie so soon because i did the same a few nights ago with Cibertox, talking to tyrael and colecting the caches, so i let it slide. Can't blame others for something i also did only a few days ago


----------



## yahu

^NP Zaen. It would be a nice little update to have those ID'd on the map, cause I've gone crazy looking for a few before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> When I am doing pub bounties I don't pick up the white, blue and yellow items just so I don't miss a bounty cache, on a side note running pub bounties can have a maddening affect when some scrub turns in a bounty and it is not the bonus bounty, this is why in a pub I will leave 1 bounty unfinished if the act I am clearing is not the bonus act that way the before mentioned scrub can't turn the bounty in out of turn.
> (edit)
> seems California is once again going up in smoke, fires in the south land, fires in the hills above Sacramento, fires in the hills near Clear lake (same place as last year) and now they have a man in custody accused of starting the fire near Clear lake, then yesterday a CHP officer in Sac. catches a guy in the act of starting a fire on Highway 50, he is believed to be responsible for 2 other fires started on the highway the same morning, the arresting officer had seen him loitering near those earlier fires.
> 
> In other news you couldn't start a fire in Louisiana if you had a match, it is sad to see what some of the people are going through, things beyond their control.


I don't do pub bounty so much as I use the community 'bounty it forward' or something like that. Usually people know whut's whut in there. really tho, I don't get too bent on bounties cause it's not like they take too long. my biggest gripes about bounties are when the yellow arrow won't light up, along with the stupid ones that take so long, like some on act3 and some on act V. E.g. - go find a place, and then once there go to the 2nd level, or go to the sparsely mob'd place and kill 150...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Looks like another late night, who's with me?


----------



## yahu

I know R-Dub is usually good for it. I might be getting myself into some drunken debauchery at the karaoke bar. Who's with me???


----------



## RW2112

Yep, can usually find me out there every night...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I know R-Dub is usually good for it. I might be getting myself into some drunken debauchery at the karaoke bar. Who's with me???


Man do I miss karaoke, so much


----------



## yahu

^I'll break one off for ya, if I go (waiting on my brother...)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> top of the WD boards in US still appear to be HT. I haven't played Jade in a few seasons, and if you build zuni correctly it is tough as crap. The only issue is you do have to "build" it there by getting the Fetish out. As for a zoo character, you can have 23 fetish, 3 gargs, and 4 or more dogs, so you can definitely bring the carnival to town.
> 
> Unfortunately it does suffer from pet AI. Best thing to do is use piranhas and spawn gargs. I ran into the 80's last season without trying hard (I hate GR-fishing), and I'll probably fire up a WD soon enough to see where he goes.
> 
> It is most definitely a slow class for sure. E.g. - I finally ran T13 in 4 - 5 min this morning on 'sader. That'd be very difficult with WD, especially this early in the season. You'd definitely need to be running a form of chicken build or turbo Jade to have any sort of chance.
> 
> I'm not sure how Carnevil is this season, but last I played an effective darts build I think it took LoN to push far (that was a couple seasons ago). a long time ago they had all 23 fetish + the WD shooting darts, but that hit major lag.


Well then enlighten me on how to build Zuni "correctly" for it to have crap load of toughness








Only the 5 fetishes closest to you shoot darts, others just run around, block mobs and do not do any significant damage. Damage is only done to those who are above Grasp Of The Dead, if you hit anyone outside the area of effect they barely take any damage, at least in Greater Rifts 70. I dont know how to increase toughness and survivability apart from diminishing damage by replacing gems with either diamonds or amethysts, alternatively prioritizing defensive stats on gear which is not a good option whatsoever. Also, I must point out that I am using one of the most efficient Zunimassa's builds to date. You can check it out below, nevermind the missing Bane of the Trapped, it is being used by another character.

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Cybertox-2808/hero/81972423

Finalized my Seeker Of The Light build with Hammerdin, what an utter beast. Not even talking about the fact that it is the best looking armor set. Really enjoying it so far, interested to see what it is capable of at higher greater rifts. Akkhan was a huge disappointed, mastered its set dungeon and scrapped the whole build replacing it with Roland/Swipe. Speaking of set dungeons, I mastered all of the Crusader ones. Below is my hammerdin Crusader with the mastery pennant.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well then enlighten me on how to build Zuni "correctly" for it to have crap load of toughness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ring of Emptiness nerf didnt help in any way and made Zunimassa even less of an efficient build. Only the 5 fetishes closest to you shoot darts, others just run around, block mobs and do not do any significant damage. Damage is only done to those who are above Grasp Of The Dead, if you hit anyone outside the area of effect they barely take any damage, at least in Greater Rifts 70. I dont know how to increase toughness and survivability apart from diminishing damage by replacing gems with either diamonds or amethysts, alternatively prioritizing defensive stats on gear which is not a good option whatsoever. Also, I must point out that I am using one of the most efficient Zunimassa's builds to date. You can check it out below, nevermind the missing Bane of the Trapped, it is being used by another character.
> 
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Cybertox-2808/hero/81972423
> 
> Finalized my Seeker Of The Light build with Hammerdin, what an utter beast. Not even talking about the fact that it is the best looking armor set. Really enjoying it so far, interested to see what it is capable of at higher greater rifts. Akkhan was a huge disappointed, mastered its set dungeon and scrapped the whole build replacing it with Roland/Swipe. Speaking of set dungeons, I mastered all of the Crusader ones. Below is my hammerdin Crusader with the mastery pennant.


You right, looks great







The candles seem a bit strange from my POV but does look great in general. Learned another thing just now, thank you, i can get more pennants xD \o/
Not that i care much for them but i like the choice if i can have several different ones







Right now only got the one from last season. Now i have a reason to do set dungeons lol, didn't care about them thinking it gave me nothing but bragging rights lol

I know there is more idk about D3, took me a couple of years to fully know and understand the mechanics behind D2, i imagine it will take me the same, at least, to figure out D3 fully ^_^


----------



## yahu

unfortunately I'm at work and I don't have time to go into all of the specifics at the moment, but first and foremost, zuni is currently built correctly by not using Carnevil. Cold Garg + SMF is simply the damage dealer for the last couple seasons, so using zuni currently would utilize that. Fetish are really meat shields and haven't been the main source of dmg for a few patches now. As mentioned at some point, I believe the last successful Carnevil build was using the LoN set.

As far as tough as crap, you need to get 23 fetish out as quick as possible due to the damage reduction per fetish bonus of the set. This is why I mentioned you have to "build" it there, as when you first jump into a GR, you won't have 15 fetish from the syco passive, so you won't be as tough off the bat. If you get one of those GR where they stack mobs at the entrance, you could be SoL. that combined with lakumba's bracers and throwing sacred harvester in the mix gets you tough as crap. I think it could be a bit tougher than HT once at full fetish, but it really depends on the dmg reduction % of HT currently, which I don't recall atm.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> unfortunately I'm at work and I don't have time to go into all of the specifics at the moment, but first and foremost, zuni is currently built correctly by not using Carnevil. Cold Garg + SMF is simply the damage dealer for the last couple seasons, so using zuni currently would utilize that. Fetish are really meat shields and haven't been the main source of dmg for a few patches now. As mentioned at some point, I believe the last successful Carnevil build was using the LoN set.
> 
> As far as tough as crap, you need to get 23 fetish out as quick as possible due to the damage reduction per fetish bonus of the set. This is why I mentioned you have to "build" it there, as when you first jump into a GR, you won't have 15 fetish from the syco passive, so you won't be as tough off the bat. If you get one of those GR where they stack mobs at the entrance, you could be SoL. that combined with lakumba's bracers and throwing sacred harvester in the mix gets you tough as crap. I think it could be a bit tougher than HT once at full fetish, but it really depends on the dmg reduction % of HT currently, which I don't recall atm.


Cold Gargantua is not even a Poison dart build and is inferior to it with Zunimassa, if you want to go that pet centric you go helltooth gargantuan. which is vastly superior in that regard. The Poison Dart build is momentarily the best choice for pushing greater rifts with the Zunimassa set, it doesnt make sense to go gargantuan with Zunimassa when there is a much more effective build for it with Helltooth. The poison dart build with Zunimassa uses the Endless Walk jewelry set, the Travelers Pledge and the Compass Rose, the other ring slot is occupied by Zunimassas Pox. The EW set gives a significant damage buff (100%) when stationary (shooting darts) and gives a 50% damage reduction when moving or re-positioning. The fact that the fetishes can block a portion of the coming damage doesnt give you any toughness or survivability, it merely works as a wall which is flawed by the poor pet AI and often made ineffective by the dungeons and their surroundings. I could have pushed higher than 70 but I would require all ancient items and some pretty high augmentations on most if not all gear pieces. I distant myself from pet centric builds merely because you as a WD dont do any damage, its your pets who do all the work and that is the main reasons I do not like the class. Jade is cool in this regard as you are the one doing the damage and so is probably the Arachyr Firebats build but Zunimassa, even the Dart Build is just not there in terms of appeal and effectiveness, using soul harvest and then retreating using spirit walk is annoying and all the here and there positioning endevours are inconvenient. With Jade you do major burst damage, but with Zunimassa you simply try to increase your intelligence by a stack of 5, thats it.

I really enjoy the Crusader class, too bad 2 of the 4 sets simply do not appeal to me, aesthetically and in terms of functionality and playstyle.


----------



## Cybertox

Thank you for the vaults Zaen!

Will bring along more serious guys next time around. Still got my 10 rings. Sorry for that stuff with Vinny.


----------



## yahu

I never said anything about it being a dart build as you never asked. I told you how to correctly utilize zuni with the current patch, and specifically to be tough as crap. As mentioned a few times before, the highest pushing darts build that I've seen (previous to the ring of emptiness, which obviously won't work anymore) was LoN darts. even the highest pushing zuni build in PTR before the ring of emptiness was nerfed was still using garg.

The unfortunate fact is, Carnevil hasn't been as epic as it was right before they killed 24 dart-shootin' mofo's tore up the screen. Yes it sucked in MP and yes the 5 darts are hitting for more dmg to compensate, but nothing was as cool as all 24 going buck-wild.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thank you for the vaults Zaen!
> 
> Will bring along more serious guys next time around. Still got my 10 rings. Sorry for that stuff with Vinny.


Thank you. I needed to spend those for the cash for higher GR empower and i didn't want to use them solo, it would be a pity if i didn't share the wealth









Ahahahaha Vinny. I'm ok with it but i did died almost as much as he did. This build setup is very fragile even with all the damage reduction it has it still needs unity on the follower, it is strickly a solo GR build. Rifting is were the build really shines the most. In group play it's not good because of the fragility of not having follower with unity, even when i'm doing 3000M to 8000M in damage every half a second it's still not fast enough to avoid getting hit, also would be great to have more CR to have epiphany available quicker so i teleport around between targets, i have about 43% CR and it's not enough.

Plus the curse from shenlong's draining spirit makes it hard to dash away from danger, since one of the set's ability's is making dash cost spirit not a charge and it refunds 1 charge when it does, so it's a battle between having some spirit so one can dash to safety without the need for the charges and keeping charges when one moves from mob to mob because all spirit is being drained. This mobility is also one of the things that makes me want more epiphany uptime so i can teleport from target to target without needing to dash, not to mention that the Shenlong's multiplier scales with how much spirit is in the pool and that is after it has reached max spirit and then starts the drain curse effect.

This build has to be played in a specific way and no spamming cyclone strike or dash, and since i loose spirit regen with shenlong's i have to be hitting things to keep the spirit up or i do no significant damage to targets.

Got all i need to do LTK monk but still that is a build to farm T13 NR solo, same with 1punch monk it's a T10 bounties farmer it won't handle much more then that. Need to check a inna's set support builds, don't like those builds but they are much better to play in a group then any of the others i mentioned and with all the mantras as passive the monk will get more beefy and survive hits better.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Took the top spot for solo DH in the clan today.
Who will dethrone me?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Took the top spot for solo DH in the clan today.
> Who will dethrone me?


Uh...I dont know if I am in a clan anymore at all...but I will be rejoining the clan most likely, then I will level up and knock you down.

I am still in a hotel until the 3rd, with REALLY crap internet (found a way around their 4.99 a day racket), so might be a hot minute still before I can even get the season 7 update downloaded









HHHHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGG



What is this 1992?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Uh...I dont know if I am in a clan anymore at all...but I will be rejoining the clan most likely, then I will level up and knock you down.
> 
> I am still in a hotel until the 3rd, with REALLY crap internet (found a way around their 4.99 a day racket), so might be a hot minute still before I can even get the season 7 update downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> What is this 1992?


Damn, that is some crap internet.
Shouldn't be too hard to beat me though, it was a 68 gr, I'm still under 600 para, and I think only about 4 or five pieces of my equipment are ancient.
But, was quite an achievement for me, passing that high solo, beating out crazy (i don't think he even plays much anymore), lemans (pretty absent to I think), and pit viper (who was holding first place).
I was only 39.1 seconds away from passing a 69, so I don't think it would take too much more to pass a 70.
Looks like I better start augmenting gear with leveled up gems.
Do you have tethering/hot spot on your phone you could use? At least for after the update


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Uh...I dont know if I am in a clan anymore at all...but I will be rejoining the clan most likely, then I will level up and knock you down.
> 
> I am still in a hotel until the 3rd, with REALLY crap internet (found a way around their 4.99 a day racket), so might be a hot minute still before I can even get the season 7 update downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHHHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> What is this 1992?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that is some crap internet.
> Shouldn't be too hard to beat me though, it was a 68 gr, I'm still under 600 para, and I think only about 4 or five pieces of my equipment are ancient.
> But, was quite an achievement for me, passing that high solo, beating out crazy (i don't think he even plays much anymore), lemans (pretty absent to I think), and pit viper (who was holding first place).
> I was only 39.1 seconds away from passing a 69, so I don't think it would take too much more to pass a 70.
> Looks like I better start augmenting gear with leveled up gems.
> Do you have tethering/hot spot on your phone you could use? At least for after the update
Click to expand...

yeah, but already about at my cap until the 10th, and god knows Blizz loves the many GB updates. I also missed last season update, so it may be a complete week at this rate.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, but already about at my cap until the 10th, and god knows Blizz loves the many GB updates. I also missed last season update, so it may be a complete week at this rate.


I'm guessing that you're not on a laptop, otherwise you would have gone and leeched off of Starbucks.
What if you just paid for the internet for one day, just to get the updates, then use the crap you're using now?
From my knowledge, the game doesn't need especially great internet, but just great ping, right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, but already about at my cap until the 10th, and god knows Blizz loves the many GB updates. I also missed last season update, so it may be a complete week at this rate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that you're not on a laptop, otherwise you would have gone and leeched off of Starbucks.
> What if you just paid for the internet for one day, just to get the updates, then use the crap you're using now?
> From my knowledge, the game doesn't need especially great internet, but just great ping, right?
Click to expand...

I am on the paid hotel internet, I just used my neighbors code (he paid). But yeah, I set up my desktop, no taking this thing to starbucks.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Took the top spot for solo DH in the clan today.
> Who will dethrone me?


If I find any cares given, I will come back to make you feel noob.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> If I find any cares given, I will come back to make you feel noob.


Come at me bruh!!!!!


----------



## lemans81

I can picture you all scrappy dappy doo....."let me at em, let me at em"

But seriously congrats, my son Chris told me but I just can't find any motivation to D3.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I can picture you all scrappy dappy doo....."let me at em, let me at em"
> 
> But seriously congrats, my son Chris told me but I just can't find any motivation to D3.


I would say take some time off from it, completely, come back refreshed.
My hiatus made me able to really enjoy it again. I feel like quite a few people are getting, or have become burned out on D3, I know I was close.
The number of clan members playing has significantly declined over the three or four seasons.

And thank you btw.


----------



## yahu

@inedenimadam - sorry to see maing. You could probably wrangle up a pringles can and point it at Crazy's wifi's. that's assuming he's not close enough to string a cable.


----------



## Biobalance

Good news for Diablo, I hope


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I can picture you all scrappy dappy doo....."let me at em, let me at em"
> 
> But seriously congrats, my son Chris told me but I just can't find any motivation to D3.


Yeap... I played for like two days and gave up this season.


----------



## Cybertox

If Diablo 4 gets announced at Blizzcon I doubt I will touch Diablo 3 ever again. Its too late for an expansion at this point.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I'll probably be absent a few weeks, new job (pays a little less, but more hours, a lot less stress/headache).
After my kid gets settled in school I should be able to be on a little bit throughout the week


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> I'll probably be absent a few weeks, new job (pays a little less, but more hours, a lot less stress/headache).
> After my kid gets settled in school I should be able to be on a little bit throughout the week


haha you and me both! glad to hear though.

Felt like I needed to take a break this season lol how is the season 7 so far? Seems like they're running out of builds though. But i hadnt tried the monk since lvl 60 was cap


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Took the top spot for solo DH in the clan today.
> Who will dethrone me?


Challenge accepted, feat accomplished, lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Challenge accepted, feat accomplished, lol


How high is the bar set now?


----------



## RW2112

Lvl 70 so not far, lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody willing to help me out? Finally got updated and ready to kick butt and chew bubble gum.

I am all out of bubble gum.


----------



## RW2112

On my way


----------



## inedenimadam

Calling CS, Twink, or Lemons....can I get in please?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Calling CS, Twink, or Lemons....can I get in please?


Sounds like someone is just about ready to clear a 70+ gr


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Calling CS, Twink, or Lemons....can I get in please?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone is just about ready to clear a 70+ gr
Click to expand...

Soon

Couple of the guys boosted me to 300ish (Thanks PitViper and Criznit) . Just finished my first 60 with 10 minutes left on the clock.

It appears that it is going to be harder to get back in the guild than pass a 70.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Soon
> 
> Couple of the guys boosted me to 300ish (Thanks PitViper and Criznit) . Just finished my first 60 with 10 minutes left on the clock.
> 
> It appears that it is going to be harder to get back in the guild than pass a 70.


No problem, always glad to lend a hand...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Calling CS, Twink, or Lemons....can I get in please?


sorry - was out playing poker with tha boyz last night. Couldn't catch a break most of the night, but only down a few and got to hang out and drank for several hours, which were good times. I sent you an invite on your request early this morning; looks like you were running with some peeps.

interested to see what Blizz has in store for us; I'd guess too soon for D4, but I suppose we'll see.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Calling CS, Twink, or Lemons....can I get in please?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - was out playing poker with tha boyz last night. Couldn't catch a break most of the night, but only down a few and got to hang out and drank for several hours, which were good times. I sent you an invite on your request early this morning; looks like you were running with some peeps.
> 
> interested to see what Blizz has in store for us; I'd guess too soon for D4, but I suppose we'll see.
Click to expand...

Thanks for not making me beg like Stealth when he wanted back in.









Oh and did you know there is an "UnOverClockNet" guild? Somebody pissed in someones Wheaties!


----------



## Cybertox

I have got a question concerning augmentation. Do you guys augment your ancient items with your primary stat only or do you also augment some items with vitality and resistance?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for not making me beg like Stealth when he wanted back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and did you know there is an "UnOverClockNet" guild? Somebody pissed in someones Wheaties!


LMAO


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have got a question concerning augmentation. Do you guys augment your ancient items with your primary stat only or do you also augment some items with vitality and resistance?


Typically I just do primary stat for my augments


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for not making me beg like Stealth when he wanted back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and did you know there is an "UnOverClockNet" guild? Somebody pissed in someones Wheaties!


That was Lemans alt account(s).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for not making me beg like Stealth when he wanted back in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and did you know there is an "UnOverClockNet" guild? Somebody pissed in someones Wheaties!
> 
> 
> 
> That was Lemans alt account(s).
Click to expand...

Well that makes sense. I was pondering "Who pissed in this guys Wheaties?", but Lemons has like 17 kids or something...someone is always up in his Wheaties.

Oh, and I just moved to Seattle almost.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well that makes sense. I was pondering "Who pissed in this guys Wheaties?", but Lemons has like 17 kids or something...someone is always up in his Wheaties.
> 
> Oh, and I just moved to Seattle almost.


I would love to move just about anywhere in Washington state


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well that makes sense. I was pondering "Who pissed in this guys Wheaties?", but Lemons has like 17 kids or something...someone is always up in his Wheaties.
> 
> Oh, and I just moved to Seattle almost.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to move just about anywhere in Washington state
Click to expand...

Its pretty for sure. Exploring the surroundings is going to be fun.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its pretty for sure. Exploring the surroundings is going to be fun.


My mom had family in Federal Way, so every thanksgiving we would go up for for a week or so.
I remember hiking in the mountains, so lush and green.
I also was a big fan of Pike Place market.
Yeah, WA is my dream state. I actually have a childhood friend who works for Microsoft up there.


----------



## The LAN Man

Beat a 70 but had to go to work. I'll get higher this evening maybe I'll see you guys online


----------



## yahu

^ya missed us yesterday. we had some good runs during the afternoon/evening, then I decided to brick a 2nd computer (MP on my home desktop can have issues, but I locked myself out of a 2nd computer cause I forgot the pwd) and fail an attempt to install on Surface (it ran...but suuuuper lag as in mouse across screen issues). Pit, Eden, and I had good runs, but I eventually had to go offline to get ready for the work week.

we set a not-so-lofty 72 for 3P. It should be easily crushed as the meta for 3p/4p has exactly what we weren't - namely barb, monk, wiz, and WD. Pit leveled a monk, Eden a barb, and I built a WD (just missing the belt), but that's when I had to leave.

I'm sure I could run my just-built WD to the 70's now - all I needs is a smf really (upg rares is all it'd take). group WD is funky different - relying on bats and the accompanying 2h staff (chioptera I believe it's called?). I haven't researched but it does look like a bit of support with dmg reduction buffs, but it also dishes out pain unlike previous WD group meta.


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah we were driving back from DC so I wasn't up for runs last night but I should be on tonight


----------



## yahu

I hear ya. Eden's stolen $4.99/day connection seemed to work out well, as long as it wasn't flip-flopping to super low ping.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I hear ya. Eden's stolen $4.99/day connection seemed to work out well, as long as it wasn't flip-flopping to super low ping.


Yep, Eden seemed to be rolling well until that ping caught him...


----------



## The LAN Man

Well I'll be on in like an hour and a half to run around if anyone wants to join me


----------



## inedenimadam

Its like near impossible to get a 4 man all clan going

we need a recruitment drive.


----------



## yahu

where the crap Crazy been at???


----------



## lemans81

Unoverclock....how appalling.....


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its like near impossible to get a 4 man all clan going
> 
> we need a recruitment drive.


Like i said a few months back, would love to join but i play EU servers. Tried a couple of times in US server start of S6 but ping was too high to have fun. Maybe if it get's better i would make a toon just to play with you guys, but as it stands i'm stuck.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Typically I just do primary stat for my augments


Thats what I also used to do so far but now I am wondering whether it is worth it to augment using other stats.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thats what I also used to do so far but now I am wondering whether it is worth it to augment using other stats.


Imo as difficulty goes up so must damage, so main stat all the way for me. If you think about it (at least i reason it this way) as lvls get higher you get one-shot by hard hitters and elites so it's best to kill them fast not hang around for them to slam that blow on you.

Unless your build uses Vit or armor as a focus point, and invulnerable builds right now i think there is only the goldwrap/BoH combo for rifts,i would not waste a gem to augment if not your primary stat. But that's my reasoning behind my choice


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Imo as difficulty goes up so must damage, so main stat all the way for me. If you think about it (at least i reason it this way) as lvls get higher you get one-shot by hard hitters and elites so it's best to kill them fast not hang around for them to slam that blow on you.
> 
> Unless your build uses Vit or armor as a focus point, and invulnerable builds right now i think there is only the goldwrap/BoH combo for rifts,i would not waste a gem to augment if not your primary stat. But that's my reasoning behind my choice


Nah that is not the case, your damage and toughness must scale accordingly, pushing one or the other is not effective. If you take a look at higher greater rifts and how they are being played, the damage the player/players do is not that high and it takes a considerable amount of time to kill even white mobs, yet the health is barely fluctuating.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Nah that is not the case, your damage and toughness must scale accordingly, pushing one or the other is not effective. If you take a look at higher greater rifts and how they are being played, the damage the player/players do is not that high and it takes a considerable amount of time to kill even white mobs, yet the health is barely fluctuating.


Since i only did last season with some seriousness and only went to grift 72 my experience is limited in this aspect. What i do see in leaderboard ranks is that many ditch Vit for criticals or CdR in some of their gear and at least top players there all choose main stat as augment.
From my experience last season and current one i'm able to increase damage and still maintain same life, whether by direct Vit stat or by life % and i do better times when i increase damage over Vit/armor.

I'm currently evaluating if i need 160% area damage or more CdR, which is just shy of 50%. With 35% Crit chance and +450% crit damage perhaps i can dial down area damage so i can have more epiphany uptime... really not sure... more damage or more damage mitigation









Oh and still no Ingeom yet







Oh and now i get plenty RoG since the first one last week lol


----------



## yahu

shift+L --> right-click --> view hero details. builds that stick out to me as using vit instead of primary are support builds, which aren't the flavor of this month. the amount of dmg being done at higher GR aren't impacted much by the points of vit (only non-primary to add, other than say another primary from another class, like STR/DEX on an INT character for armor). The biggest impact are dmg reduction skills.

ninja edit as we posted close to the same time - @Zaen nailed it - check leaderboards.


----------



## Cybertox

It is obvious that it is better to have CDR, CHC and CHD instead of VIT and RES on gear, that doesnt even have to be discussed. I am talking about boosting toughness through ways of augmentation and whether it is worth doing instead of just going for the primary stat only. Its about pushing 80+, 72 is a bad example as you dont even have to augment gear for such a low level. Strength also simultaneously increases armor along with damage but I thought about getting res all or more vit. Cause as of now I am definitely lacking toughness, not damage. Good thing I can dump my cooldowns rather regularly otherwise I wouldn't even be able to make it in time in most higher greater rifts, toughness is way too low. But it looks like it aint worth it and I should just stick to boosting strength on all pieces.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It is obvious that it is better to have CDR, CHC and CHD instead of VIT and RES on gear, that doesnt even have to be discussed. I am talking about boosting toughness through ways of augmentation and whether it is worth doing instead of just going for the primary stat only. Its about pushing 80+, 72 is a bad example as you dont even have to augment gear for such a low level. Strength also simultaneously increases armor along with damage but I thought about getting res all or more vit. Cause as of now I am definitely lacking toughness, not damage. Good thing I can dump my cooldowns rather regularly otherwise I wouldn't even be able to make it in time in most higher greater rifts, toughness is way too low. But it looks like it aint worth it and I should just stick to boosting strength on all pieces.


Not wanting to step on your toes, or anything like that, but let me correct something. I didn't say GR72 as an example, it simply was were i reached last season with only effort to stay alive (because i took too long to kill mobs) after GR70 and i still never augmented 1 piece of gear because i feel that using anything below 80~90 is a waste of gem and i never went that high.










Last season was 99% solo, got no group for a 80+ GR so upping gems over 65 is a pain for me.

Atm i'm doing GR60 until i have several gems at 51, about 7 or 8 and i only have 1 there now, the low GR lvl is for the speed, i can do them in 5-6min. each run. Main gems for build are above that, those will be for augment purposes only, hoping i will get them there. After i get a ingeom i will rift much much more for that objective. Aiming for a spot on the leaderboards this season, even if 1000th place xD

You might try using all white gems on gear, if you using reds for strength, that is an option i see in some builds on the leaderboards (like my monk), instead of augment, and see how that goes


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> shift+L --> right-click --> view hero details. builds that stick out to me as using vit instead of primary are support builds, which aren't the flavor of this month. the amount of dmg being done at higher GR aren't impacted much by the points of vit (only non-primary to add, other than say another primary from another class, like STR/DEX on an INT character for armor). The biggest impact are dmg reduction skills.
> 
> ninja edit as we posted close to the same time - @Zaen nailed it - check leaderboards.


I have been called "a lovely sneaky little #&$"%@" by some frineds when they thing i'm somewhere ahead but really i'm behind their backs about to jump on them ^_^


----------



## Cybertox

I just did 15 vaults and 3 cow levels, didnt get any significant upgrades whatsoever, got an ancient unity and slightly better bracers but nothing major at all. The pants are the only ancient piece of my set that I have and they rolled armor instead of resistance








Still need an ancient Compass Rose with good rolls, an ancient Whitching Hour and ancient bracers, rest is good except for the remaining set items which are also required in their ancient form. Still a long way to go despite the immense grind I have been through so far.

At least the other three players I have played with got some good stuff here and there. If it wasn't for my friend in the party, ancient unity wouldn't have happened either.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I just did 15 vaults and 3 cow levels, didnt get any significant upgrades whatsoever, got an ancient unity and slightly better bracers but nothing major at all. The pants are the only ancient piece of my set that I have and they rolled armor instead of resistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need an ancient Compass Rose with good rolls, an ancient Whitching Hour and ancient bracers, rest is good except for the remaining set items which are also required in their ancient form. Still a long way to go despite the immense grind I have been through so far.
> 
> At least the other three players I have played with got some good stuff here and there. If it wasn't for my friend in the party, ancient unity wouldn't have happened either.


You just reminded me that i still haven't tried cow level in this Diablo xD I got 2 bardiches this season too lol Got to check that out, always had some luck in the cow levels, maybe ingeom is there waiting for me to cube it









/me looking for bardiche recipe online









Doing configs on 150 smartphones for our promoters, going to be cross-eyed l8 tonight


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> You just reminded me that i still haven't tried cow level in this Diablo xD I got 2 bardiches this season too lol Got to check that out, always had some luck in the cow levels, maybe ingeom is there waiting for me to cube it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /me looking for bardiche recipe online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing configs on 150 smartphones for our promoters, going to be cross-eyed l8 tonight


Cow levels can be more rewarding than vaults, definitely worth giving a try.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Cow levels can be more rewarding than vaults, definitely worth giving a try.


Great. If i'm as lucky as i was in D2 i will get what i'm missing there


----------



## slickwilly

Do we get anything special out of the cow level if we open it with an Ancient Bovine staff? just asking cause 1 out of the 3 that I have is anc.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Do we get anything special out of the cow level if we open it with an Ancient Bovine staff? just asking cause 1 out of the 3 that I have is anc.


That is a good question, but not likely.
I used a ancient puzzle ring for a vault before, and didn't notice anything that wasn't there before, drops didn't seem any better.


----------



## Mikecdm

No difference between ancient or non ancient cow stick.

The toughness thing, it depends by class and build. I'd still stick main stat augs on everything. Vit or anything else can be made up with paragon and you can mess with it to suit the difficulty. Some monk and sader builds can use all res gems, but still augment with main stat.

On wizards, there's not much that you can do to boost toughness other than getting better gear, some armor rolls and elite damage reduction on chest. Then put some paragon into vit if needed. You need to hit a balance between armor rolls on some gear and % life on others.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Looks like I've been knocked to to fourth spot, anyone want to level done low gems for about an hour and a half?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Looks like I've been knocked to to fourth spot, anyone want to level done low gems for about an hour and a half?


yes

eating this abomination of a burrito made by Burger King and then I am jumping on.


----------



## scgeek12

What 3 conquests is everyone doing for their journey? Seems like there are a lot less options this season


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> What 3 conquests is everyone doing for their journey? Seems like there are a lot less options this season


the gold streak, clear gr 75, and level a few gems to like 65 or so.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> What 3 conquests is everyone doing for their journey? Seems like there are a lot less options this season


Personally going to try; GR 75 solo, GR45 solo without any set items and lvl 3gems to 65. Maybe i try others if i got the time to try, like the 50M gold outside vault.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes
> 
> eating this abomination of a burrito made by Burger King and then I am jumping on.


The whopperito? Was it at least tasty?
It was nice having you in a game again, feels like forever since I've seen you on.


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Personally going to try; GR 75 solo, GR45 solo without any set items and lvl 3gems to 65. Maybe i try others if i got the time to try, like the 50M gold outside vault.


Think Ill try those 3 also... the 50M outside the vault sounds like a PITA this season lol


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Think Ill try those 3 also... the 50M outside the vault sounds like a PITA this season lol


Maybe not so much, with specific gear it's reasonably doable, a leveled BoH will give plenty $, plus the armor and gloves will make a rain of gold to add to BoH bonanza and, if all conditions are perfect, if you encounter a hoarder gob that gives a few Millions at a time it will give a lot more.








Easier way is probably with a Nephalem rift farmer build, like the 1 punch monk or LTK monk, in my case. If you running another class maybe check farming builds that use BoH and other gold gear for your class and it should be possible with a lot of trial and error for sure


----------



## Cybertox

I did the 50 million conquest by using bounty caches, very easy but time demanding, you need to spend at least 2.5 hours in public bounties at TX, then just open all the caches you have accumulated at once and gather the gold. (make sure you got no gold pick up radios buffs).

The other two conquests I did were leveling gems to 65 and reaching greater rift 45 with no set items equipped.

The conquests this time around along with the journey were rather easy Id say.


----------



## scgeek12

Hmm that bounty one isn't a bad idea, how much gold do I get per cache?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Hmm that bounty one isn't a bad idea, how much gold do I get per cache?


550,000, so you will need around 90 or something like that (T10). I posted a video of someone doing that, make sure you check it out and do it correctly.


----------



## scgeek12

Hmm I'll do that for sure! I've been doing a ton of bounties to reroll my tankers anyway! Thanks!!


----------



## scgeek12

Do you happen to still have the link to be video?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Do you happen to still have the link to be video?


There you go:


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I did the 50 million conquest by using bounty caches, very easy but time demanding, you need to spend at least 2.5 hours in public bounties at TX, then just open all the caches you have accumulated at once and gather the gold. (make sure you got no gold pick up radios buffs).
> 
> The other two conquests I did were leveling gems to 65 and reaching greater rift 45 with no set items equipped.
> 
> The conquests this time around along with the journey were rather easy Id say.


Very good idea m8









Will need to clear some tabs of stash for that, might try it that way seems simpler









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Hmm I'll do that for sure! I've been doing a ton of bounties to reroll my tankers anyway! Thanks!!


Me also just to get just a freaking ingeom. Para 620 and not 1 yet :\


----------



## scgeek12

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> There you go:


Thank you!


----------



## Mikecdm

I did gold streak first try in Corvus


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I did gold streak first try in Corvus


That really is the best way, surprised no one else had been doing that


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes
> 
> eating this abomination of a burrito made by Burger King and then I am jumping on.


BK Burrito--- That's Hardcore, really that's not even a Burrito no one knows what's in it...

P.S. I started a Sader on opening night got to LV 40 and quit . Haven't been back yet , kinda just got bored . Been playing Rise of the Tomb Raider and Witcher 3.. I may be back soon "when these get boring... Although TombRaider is absolutely fabulous.....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I did gold streak first try in Corvus
> 
> 
> 
> That really is the best way, surprised no one else had been doing that
Click to expand...

That is exactly my plan when I get around to doing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes
> 
> eating this abomination of a burrito made by Burger King and then I am jumping on.
> 
> 
> 
> BK Burrito--- That's Hardcore, really that's not even a Burrito no one knows what's in it...
> 
> P.S. I started a Sader on opening night got to LV 40 and quit . Haven't been back yet , kinda just got bored . Been playing Rise of the Tomb Raider and Witcher 3.. I may be back soon "when these get boring... Although TombRaider is absolutely fabulous.....
Click to expand...

I am regretting that "Whopperitto" today. It has my gut messed up.

RoTR was absolutely fabulous. The season pass was crap, but otherwise just an all around well done game. Next GPU upgrade will get a second playthough so I can really crank the settings for 4k...SLI 980s wouldn't do it all maxed out. Looking forward to the 490X and 1080TI smackdown. Titan's price tag just makes me cringe.

Jump back in to D3 man, we could use some tanky toons to throw at these mobs...Everybody and their brother is running DH in the clan, so it is hard to push with everyone being super squishy.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I did gold streak first try in Corvus


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That really is the best way, surprised no one else had been doing that


In the corvus ruins? Don't think i heard about that one yet. Is it using BoH? Killing lots of spiderlings?


----------



## scgeek12

Got the 50M gold streak one with the bounty caches last night, thanks for the help!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> In the corvus ruins? Don't think i heard about that one yet. Is it using BoH? Killing lots of spiderlings?


Yup, an easy way to get tons of gold fast, real fast.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Yup, an easy way to get tons of gold fast, real fast.


That is my first idea, but didn't think about what location would have more mobs to kill. When thinking about it, Corvus and maybe those woods in Secheron ruins, are usually very populated.
My initial thought was getting all gold drop gear and either do it in NR or a open area like fields of misery. Since i did a monk this season was thinking of the 1punch monk with his wave of light obliterating all of the screen leaving the collection of gold to the ring of avarice increased radius, in T10. If in T13 would do the same but adding the act5 cemetery to the list and use the LTK monk build.
Guess Corvus ruins guarantees a more constant flow of mobs to kill and by so keeping the gold pickup always working and adding more and more.
I should try that also


----------



## Cybertox

The good thing about the caches method is that not only do you complete the conquest but also get an immense amount of materials for cubing and reforging as well as numerous blood shards.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The good thing about the caches method is that not only do you complete the conquest but also get an immense amount of materials for cubing and reforging as well as numerous blood shards.


Idd, but keeping 90~100 caches in stash can be a problem, for me at least lol xD Had trouble clearing about 25 slots in stash last night. already used 10 of them









Btw, how horrible was DDOS attacks last night? Was impossible from EU to stay connected, was lucky enough to do 1 complete set of bounties with a very fast crew







we did it about 4 min. before i DC again. Gave up login and re-login and re-re-login and more re-re-re-login pfffffffffffffff







<- that describes exactly what i wanted to do to the ppl renting the bot farms to run DDOS on Blizz Battle.net servers, a rocket launcher down the throat. If it's true and has something to do with Overwatch disillusion and cheater/boters bans, imo, it's even more sad.


----------



## scgeek12

Ya the bounty mats got me my ancient taskers and theo finally and they rolled 50 CHD, 10 Cc ... Very happy


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Ya the bounty mats got me my ancient taskers and theo finally and they rolled 50 CHD, 10 Cc ... Very happy


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> That is my first idea, but didn't think about what location would have more mobs to kill. When thinking about it, Corvus and maybe those woods in Secheron ruins, are usually very populated.
> My initial thought was getting all gold drop gear and either do it in NR or a open area like fields of misery. Since i did a monk this season was thinking of the 1punch monk with his wave of light obliterating all of the screen leaving the collection of gold to the ring of avarice increased radius, in T10. If in T13 would do the same but adding the act5 cemetery to the list and use the LTK monk build.
> Guess Corvus ruins guarantees a more constant flow of mobs to kill and by so keeping the gold pickup always working and adding more and more.
> I should try that also


The nice thing about corvus is how easy the spiders are to kill, coupled with how many of them appear.
The cache option may be guaranteed, but the amount of time needed to gather almost 100 caches becomes mind numbing.


----------



## RW2112

Used the cache method, really wasn't that bad, just did it over a 2 day period...


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Used the cache method, really wasn't that bad, just did it over a 2 day period...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> The nice thing about corvus is how easy the spiders are to kill, coupled with how many of them appear.
> The cache option may be guaranteed, but the amount of time needed to gather almost 100 caches becomes mind numbing.


Did the cache method and screwed it up lol. Guess i should open the caches with while near the stash and close enough not to move when i open it to get more caches. Tried it dropping caches on the ground and while trying to pick up more caches i moved and picked up 15M+ ruining the streak.

Going to try the more classic method with BoH and gold drop gear (armor and gloves) if that doesn't work (still missing the darn ingeom for speed farmer builds), very possible, will try the cache method again. only takes a couple of hours, did 8 bounties, split ofc, last night in 1:30H and since tonight is Friday i will have the time to try both approaches if the 1st doesn't work.

One think i noticed was that the Lengendary that dropped were almost all the same, i got 7 of the same boots 5 of the same rings same with gloves and a huge amount of shields, for sadder got 4 and generic ones i got 10 xD wth lol.
That was a bummer, was hoping to get the ingeom in 1 of the 90 caches, but no dice


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Did the cache method and screwed it up lol. Guess i should open the caches with while near the stash and close enough not to move when i open it to get more caches. Tried it dropping caches on the ground and while trying to pick up more caches i moved and picked up 15M+ ruining the streak.
> 
> Going to try the more classic method with BoH and gold drop gear (armor and gloves) if that doesn't work (still missing the darn ingeom for speed farmer builds), very possible, will try the cache method again. only takes a couple of hours, did 8 bounties, split ofc, last night in 1:30H and since tonight is Friday i will have the time to try both approaches if the 1st doesn't work.
> 
> One think i noticed was that the Lengendary that dropped were almost all the same, i got 7 of the same boots 5 of the same rings same with gloves and a huge amount of shields, for sadder got 4 and generic ones i got 10 xD wth lol.
> That was a bummer, was hoping to get the ingeom in 1 of the 90 caches, but no dice


If I remember correctly, caches are pretty much set for what they are going to drop.


----------



## Crazy9000

Caches drop the bounty legendary items, and have an extremely small chance of dropping a normal legend.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Did the cache method and screwed it up lol. Guess i should open the caches with while near the stash and close enough not to move when i open it to get more caches. Tried it dropping caches on the ground and while trying to pick up more caches i moved and picked up 15M+ ruining the streak.
> 
> Going to try the more classic method with BoH and gold drop gear (armor and gloves) if that doesn't work (still missing the darn ingeom for speed farmer builds), very possible, will try the cache method again. only takes a couple of hours, did 8 bounties, split ofc, last night in 1:30H and since tonight is Friday i will have the time to try both approaches if the 1st doesn't work.
> 
> One think i noticed was that the Lengendary that dropped were almost all the same, i got 7 of the same boots 5 of the same rings same with gloves and a huge amount of shields, for sadder got 4 and generic ones i got 10 xD wth lol.
> That was a bummer, was hoping to get the ingeom in 1 of the 90 caches, but no dice


Caches only drop certain items, usually each act has 3 or 4 different items that fall.

When I opened my caches I had 115 T10's... I went out to the Bridge in act 3, cleared the area first, then ported back to get the caches. I took off all my gear, unequiped the pet then ported back and forth opening caches til I had them all opened. With no gear on all had to do was not move til all caches were open, then just move around til ya picked them all up.


----------



## yahu

dang email wasn't getting sent on updates...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...eating this abomination of a burrito made by Burger King and then I am jumping on.


ha - I had to try this too the other day. I felt so dirty ordering it. It wasn't as bad as I expected but I won't get another. It helped that I didn't have stomach issues afterwards too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Maybe not so much, with specific gear it's reasonably doable, a leveled BoH will give plenty $, plus the armor and gloves will make a rain of gold to add to BoH bonanza and, if all conditions are perfect, if you encounter a hoarder gob that gives a few Millions at a time it will give a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier way is probably with a Nephalem rift farmer build, like the 1 punch monk or LTK monk, in my case. If you running another class maybe check farming builds that use BoH and other gold gear for your class and it should be possible with a lot of trial and error for sure


I mentioned this a while back; I think when the cache idea was mentioned previously. corvus is the way to go. my only issue is that the map is very random, so I de-geared dmg, ran a path to aggro a bunch of mobs and not hit a dead-end, and ran the path backwards. I've done it now with WD, Barb, and Sader during various seasons where that was a conquest.

sorry I didn't group up last night boyz. I hadn't gotten to play much this week but my wd is so slow comparatively (not much of a "runner" build like 'sader) but I wanted to focus on him more. I have the main parts to do the group WD firebats build when ya'll want, but I don't often see you guys running toons other than DH (I did see Eden running barb a bit but I think monk is most important). There is a solo variant that I might try in the meantime.

I then proceeded to pass out throughout the night as this week has sucked. Been playing after midnight till now, but I need to get some sleep at this point.


----------



## RW2112

I have most of the basic gear now for the monk, just need to start working more on it.

On a different note, did finally solo a 75 with my DH today so now have the season journey finished...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I have most of the basic gear now for the monk, just need to start working more on it.
> 
> On a different note, did finally solo a 75 with my DH today so now have the season journey finished...


Nice job setting the bar


----------



## yahu

grats r-dub!

in other news, NightRaven should be off grounds this weekend for smackin' his dad in the belly. I suppose I should give him the panther claw xmog for doing my bidding.


----------



## slickwilly

I watched a video on the cache method, in the video the player stripped off all gear and pets, then TPed to another location to drop the caches, the TP back to your stash get more caches and use your portal to go back and drop them


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I have most of the basic gear now for the monk, just need to start working more on it.
> 
> On a different note, did finally solo a 75 with my DH today so now have the season journey finished...


Knocked out my 75 as well, you still have me by a minute and a half.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Playing monk this season. I've been using the Ulianas palm/seven sided strike build. I soloed a couple 67s last night but I'm at about my limit. I really need to get a half decent ancient Az Turrasq and Lions Claw, these 2k dps versions are holding me back.

I need to figure out this snapshotting thing and how it works with Mythic Rhythm but I can't be bothered.


----------



## yahu

I wanted to be part of the big kids table, so waltzed out a 75 on 'sader (I already completed 3 other conquests tho). I'm pretty sure after only a few days, the ol' WD could do that too. Been working to build the firebats mostly this weekend. what little testing I've done is strong as hell, but damn if it ain't a bit weak (everything needs to be implemented correctly and I haven't figured out which skills should go to which buttons yet).


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I watched a video on the cache method, in the video the player stripped off all gear and pets, then TPed to another location to drop the caches, the TP back to your stash get more caches and use your portal to go back and drop them


Seen that also, or a similar one. Think my way is less troublesome, TP to another local etc is too much of a bother for me xD

I just took of gear that had pickup radius (only boots in my case), unequipped familiar and stood near stash. Filled up inventory and started opening caches, re-filling inventory from stash without moving. After all were open i just moved once and bang, Avarice conquest done \o/

Btw, anyone know of a sort of list or chart with the legend gems upgrade max levels? Was upgrading ice bling gemto 80+ but didn't know it only goes to lvl 50 max, used it (or better yet, wasted it) imbuing with caldessan's my helmet, only hope i can do it again with a higher rate gem, lvl 80+ i can only hope atm :\

On a non-related subject, just got Deus-ex yesterday and i'm crazy on how good it looks graphically. Still only did the tutorials to check a bit on the game and what's the story now. While D3 season is running i will try not to boot that up much, only when the drag of NR and GR loop starts to get to me ^_^


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I wanted to be part of the big kids table, so waltzed out a 75 on 'sader (I already completed 3 other conquests tho). I'm pretty sure after only a few days, the ol' WD could do that too. Been working to build the firebats mostly this weekend. what little testing I've done is strong as hell, but damn if it ain't a bit weak (everything needs to be implemented correctly and I haven't figured out which skills should go to which buttons yet).


You should team up with PitViper on his support monk. He just got it going last night, and I was MUCH more comfortable north of 70 with him out in front. I also dropped my 50% damage reduction in favor of 30% resource cost reduction because it was so easy to survive. Once I get my barby fully outfitted we might have something as a 3 man team.


----------



## yahu

that's the idear. He needs to throw down that cross thingy that I can stand in and not get munched.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

HEY ALL!

Sorry for leaving so abruptly. I'm sure no one remembers me. In between Fallout4, Overwatch, and my newborn...well...he's 8 months now, D3 was put on the backburner.

A buddy wants to get into D3...he hasn't played since before RoS.

Anything I should know? Any classes we should stay away from....I want to say I haven't been around for at least a year....


----------



## yahu

^I renember you.









DH is quick out the gate cause the set you get (UE I think?) is the set you'd want to go with. Also, the AoE simply can't be matched. For end game groups, it seems to be monk, barb, wiz, WD. For solo, I think all classes have a stout build that will take them high (top of the leaderboards anyway).

grats again on the kid, and have fun! have your buddy send a request to join the clan as I don't think we're full yet.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I renember you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is quick out the gate cause the set you get (UE I think?) is the set you'd want to go with. Also, the AoE simply can't be matched. For end game groups, it seems to be monk, barb, wiz, WD. For solo, I think all classes have a stout build that will take them high (top of the leaderboards anyway).
> 
> grats again on the kid, and have fun! have your buddy send a request to join the clan as I don't think we're full yet.


I figured you'd be the first to welcome me back.








Will do, he mentioned D3 in passing so I want to see how deep he wants to get into it.
Looks like i'm going back to Monk or WD again.


----------



## yahu

one thing to note about end game group. monk is still support but WD is actually dmg these days. they nerf'd a bunch of the support class buffs as the last couple seasons have been 1 x dmg and 3 x support.

WD set you start with is also considered endgame BTW (Helltooth). for solo right now, HT + cold dmg gargantuan is top, but Jade Harvester build is strong too. For end-game group, HT + fire dmg firebats is the build.

Monk is sanctuary/pull for support, and there are several solo builds, including 7-side strike. I'm not as familiar with monk for solo, but I know some of the builds are snapshot/timing based.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I enjoy playing barb and WD the most....I can't remember what season I played a lot in (with JTMH) but I had a decent WD and the playstyle felt the most rewarding.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

My buddy just sent a request, SnipeRound, also...if anyone can assist in leveling. That would be great.

Thanks all!


----------



## slickwilly

I will be on around 5 our time (95687) and can help.

Switched out heart of slaughter with its 26% Physical damage boost for an ancient Sever till I find a Pig sticker, I had no idea that the IAS would have so much of an affect on my thorns damage and my HP regen, thanks Yahu. As you tell I play for fun with out a lot understanding of the games over all mechanics.


----------



## inedenimadam

BNET is getting DOS'd?

I am having a hard time in game, worse than the usual ping issues.


----------



## slickwilly

Yup, the B-net splash screen confirmed it.

Why do they feel the need to rain on my fun?

On a side note i got a pig sticker from upgrading rares, it is not an ancient but it has str. vit and 10%cdr, it made a huge difference in game play


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> HEY ALL!
> 
> Sorry for leaving so abruptly. I'm sure no one remembers me. In between Fallout4, Overwatch, and my newborn...well...he's 8 months now, D3 was put on the backburner.
> 
> A buddy wants to get into D3...he hasn't played since before RoS.
> 
> Anything I should know? Any classes we should stay away from....I want to say I haven't been around for at least a year....


Glad to have you back, congrats on fatherhood.
Looking forward to some runs with you!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Hope you're staying cool in VVille.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're staying cool in VVille.


It's not too bad, since the humidity is lower.
What was bad was when the wife and I were working opposite schedules, had the AC ruNning just about 24/7


----------



## scgeek12

Dumb question about WW barb (I like WW.. dont judge me! lol) all the youtube videos I see on builds show them running the ancient parthan defenders.. but I cant figure out what procs them in a WW build? lol


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> Dumb question about WW barb (I like WW.. dont judge me! lol) all the youtube videos I see on builds show them running the ancient parthan defenders.. but I cant figure out what procs them in a WW build? lol


For WW builds i use wrist with:

Crit
Attack Speed
The element you play (mostly physical or lightning)
Strenght
Vita.

No i dont Judge you.
Eventhough WW is a bit weak i absolutely love WW Barbs


----------



## scgeek12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> For WW builds i use wrist with:
> 
> Crit
> Attack Speed
> The element you play (mostly physical or lightning)
> Strenght
> Vita.
> 
> No i dont Judge you.
> Eventhough WW is a bit weak i absolutely love WW Barbs


I have a nice pair of ancient nemesis bracers that I've been running but I can only do grift 60 before I start to get rekt so I wanted to try out the Parthan defenders but I can't figure out how to proc them, I thought furious charge would do it but it doesn't seem to work


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> I have a nice pair of ancient nemesis bracers that I've been running but I can only do grift 60 before I start to get rekt so I wanted to try out the Parthan defenders but I can't figure out how to proc them, I thought furious charge would do it but it doesn't seem to work


I'm a noob, still, in D3 but last season i used APD bracers with a firebird/chantodo Wyz and they proc'ed my gem, i think it was BoT (bane of the trapped). It sounded wierd to me that an effect that says "stunned enemys" in APD, procs from "slow movement/attack speed" from BoT.

But that is what i "learned" from YT vids on solo GR builds


----------



## Mikecdm

Solo wiz also uses halo of arlyse, which freezes everything.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Not exactly d3 related, but this is my new cable bill


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Not exactly d3 related, but this is my new cable bill


How about a new pic of your new credit card ....... LoL
IMO that's not bad if your speed is good. I'm $39 for 10 mbs a month....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> How about a new pic of your new credit card ....... LoL
> IMO that's not bad if your speed is good. I'm $39 for 10 mbs a month....


I get 60 mbps for speed, all channels, including the premiums, with three dvrs, my wife works for charter.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Took the top spot for solo DH in the clan today.
> Who will dethrone me?


Two weeks later:


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Two weeks later:


Cracking the America leader board, NICE


----------



## inedenimadam

Its slow today, where the heck is everybody?



80 is a good round number


----------



## Mikecdm

doing big things, climbing that leaderboard


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Did some damage today.


----------



## Zaen

The EU leaderboard for monk starts at GR82 14:30+ for the 1k position xD

Although im still at GR70, working to end the season with at least GR85 passed


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> doing big things, climbing that leaderboard


I dont think I have the paragon to get much higher. Also not using the top build.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I will be on around 5 our time (95687) and can help.
> 
> Switched out heart of slaughter with its 26% Physical damage boost for an ancient Sever till I find a Pig sticker, I had no idea that the IAS would have so much of an affect on my thorns damage and my HP regen, thanks Yahu. As you tell I play for fun with out a lot understanding of the games over all mechanics.


Glad I could help, Willy!

had some good runs this weekend with Eden, Taco, Willy, R-dub, and probably others I've forgotten. Was some good times. I am actually working currently as I have a project due this week that I wanted to get a jump on. My work-week is very tactically random which makes it hard to focus on projects like this.

Before going offline I ran a variant of the bats build through GR75 without using a cheat death or dying. It is heavily timing based for sure, but works great when it works. I have a GR80 using HT garg with only a couple pieces of gear Caldesann's enchanted as I don't want to spend resources on that when bats is ultimately better for groups. I suppose it really depends on what the rest of the season brings to determine where to spend the resources (only 1 piece enchanted for bats as it is a shared ring from HT garg).

Bottom of the WD board starts at 83 I think? Meanwhile my 75 'sader from a week or two back is still good for 700's







Grats to Eden getting to ~150 on the DH board.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Yeah, I was able to dedicate all weekend to D3 since the family was out of town. Now I'm back to work (literally working on Labor Day







) but it's a career and not a job so it has to be done.

Thanks to all who assisted with getting me geared and able to help out on the runs. Once I got 3 Gargs it really made a difference.


----------



## yahu

^I forgot to tell you that right after you went offline last night (literally in less than an hour) I had 2 individual drops of Furnace before Eden went offline! I think you still need that for the cube. No TnT yet though. Figures that's what would happen.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Son of a.....Yup. Still need Furn and TnT.


----------



## inedenimadam

Yay! broke top 100



soo many paragon behind the people in LB, sucks having a late start


----------



## Sainesk

less than 6 days before last season's mailed items are sent to /dev/null. Haven't even bothered getting to 70 this season never mind unlocking the stash tab.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yay! broke top 100
> 
> 
> 
> soo many paragon behind the people in LB, sucks having a late start


grats again. mines is only good for somewhere in the 500s.









regarding paragon - not having a go-to group meta is hurting us more than anything. You got your first 80 Caldesann's augment last night, where others on the LB are speeding 80 and above. not having a support monk is...well, killing us. Hells-bells, maybe I'll build one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> less than 6 days before last season's mailed items are sent to /dev/null. Haven't even bothered getting to 70 this season never mind unlocking the stash tab.


I can't remember what morning it was but I was waking up from a pass out session, checked the chat in-game and didn't see anyone on. Then I saw you go offline a couple minutes later.







Sorry I missed ya; could have at least got you leveled to 70 as the first hurdle. I know Eden is online later in the afternoon/early evening PST and the rest of us are scattered about.

I checked with Papa for a power level last night but he must have missed it, or he's going the long route.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

What should I do in this case?
TnT from Kadala rolled horribly.









I also realized since i'm using Mempo, I'll lose my set unless I backfill. So now I have to dig through the many crappy HT helms I have and see if I can make one work.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Hmm...


----------



## yahu

cube the TnT, equip the MoJ. That Mempo really isn't that great as it doesn't have cc or even vit. Also, those TnT are a little on the low side for pet AS (though arguably it shouldn't matter), but to have to choose between CHD and CC sucks.

While AS is good, CC/CHD is better in this case (and a lot of cases).

*ninja edit - that HT helm isn't bad. I actually have one very similar I'm using.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I officially hate set dungeons.


----------



## yahu

lol! HT is tricky and Jade is too (those damn invisi-worm dudes). I'm telling you, Zuni is the way to go. I don't think I've kept enough Arachyr to try. Invoker has got to be one of the easiest for Crusader.

*edit - Arachyr also looks easy.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I worked on Zuni a few times and couldn't get it. I think I need to look at my skillset and slow down. Whenever I see a timer I freak and try and rush, which usually screws me up.

Majoras Mask destroyed my childhood...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yay! broke top 100
> 
> soo many paragon behind the people in LB, sucks having a late start


Grats, top 100 is pretty solid.

I think I'm at the point where I'm pretty much done with Diablo until there's some actual new content. Random changes to make a slightly different meta than the last season just isn't doing it for me anymore. I have an obscene amount of hours in the game, I have a post on page 3 of this thread, before the game was even out. In Vanilla I was off and on playing it regularly, and once RoS came out I played it daily, 5+ hours a day once seasons came out. I guess the real surprise is that it took this long, most people burn out in one season (before it even ends lol) playing as much as I did.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yay! broke top 100
> 
> soo many paragon behind the people in LB, sucks having a late start
> 
> 
> 
> Grats, top 100 is pretty solid.
> 
> I think I'm at the point where I'm pretty much done with Diablo until there's some actual new content. Random changes to make a slightly different meta than the last season just isn't doing it for me anymore. I have an obscene amount of hours in the game, I have a post on page 3 of this thread, before the game was even out. In Vanilla I was off and on playing it regularly, and once RoS came out I played it daily, 5+ hours a day once seasons came out. I guess the real surprise is that it took this long, most people burn out in one season (before it even ends lol) playing as much as I did.
Click to expand...

I hear you! I skipped Season 6 completely because I was out of the country. At this point, I dont expect any big shake-ups. I imagine we will see another installment to the franchise in the next year or so, and I will of course be all over that too. I was not a member of this forum when I purchased Diablo, but I too was a Day 1 purchase, and have had a love-hate relationship through it all. I only hope for more variety in play in the next game. We are pretty much down to Greater Rift after Greater Rift after Greater Rift, and I really want a reason to do other things.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

You guys remember the servers at launch?

I built my first PC for D3....played D2 (Fishymancer) on a crappy HP laptop. I would spawn my skelly's it would bog down my laptop so bad.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I worked on Zuni a few times and couldn't get it. I think I need to look at my skillset and slow down. Whenever I see a timer I freak and try and rush, which usually screws me up.
> 
> Majoras Mask destroyed my childhood...


if you are trying to master it, you need to beat the timer. If just trying to complete it, the time doesn't matter. I'd start with just beating it, then worry about the timer as your next step.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Grats, top 100 is pretty solid.
> 
> I think I'm at the point where I'm pretty much done with Diablo until there's some actual new content. Random changes to make a slightly different meta than the last season just isn't doing it for me anymore. I have an obscene amount of hours in the game, I have a post on page 3 of this thread, before the game was even out. In Vanilla I was off and on playing it regularly, and once RoS came out I played it daily, 5+ hours a day once seasons came out. I guess the real surprise is that it took this long, most people burn out in one season (before it even ends lol) playing as much as I did.


the real surprise to me is that you think you played anywhere close to 5 hours a day at season start.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> You guys remember the servers at launch?
> 
> I built my first PC for D3....played D2 (Fishymancer) on a crappy HP laptop. I would spawn my skelly's it would bog down my laptop so bad.


it took a while, but I think I got on at launch +30min. I was able to play until the wee hours to the 20's or so I want to say? I actually didn't play D2 much at all (borrowed a friend's copy), but I played the OG diablo soon after launch on my first built PC. I'm not the oldest here, but damn I'm old...

I'll probably stop playing diablo if/when the clan dies down. I have no reason to join another clan. I think I joined OCN for some PC build and not D3-related, but I hadn't been playing as much until RoS released and I joined the clan. Funny, cause I don't always get to play with ya'll, but I like to, and I like helping where I can both online and off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I played the OG diablo soon after launch on my first built PC. I'm not the oldest here, but damn I'm old...


I didn't own OG Diablo when it came out, nor did I own a PC that would run it at the time. Instead I played at my best friends house in his dark basement on his blazing fast 486 Packard Bell Box with a 27" CRT. I honestly had nightmares. Doom, Heretic, Wolfenstien 3d, and D1 were my jam!


----------



## yahu

my original jam was Ultima Underworld. I think it took me 7 - 8 hours to beat the first level (explored every inch of that muh-fuggah). That was on my friend's PC - a Tandy 386 that would turbo to 25mHz (I think non-turbo was 4mHz). Games before it like Sopwith and Janitor Joe were unplayable as they would clock lock to whatever proc speed.

but Doom scared the piss out of me. The first time you open a secret door and a goat demon screams out I shot back in my chair a good 5 feet.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I didn't own OG Diablo when it came out, nor did I own a PC that would run it at the time. Instead I played at my best friends house in his dark basement on his blazing fast 486 Packard Bell Box with a 27" CRT. I honestly had nightmares. Doom, Heretic, Wolfenstien 3d, and D1 were my jam!


I had completely forgotten about heretic. Add command and conquer and myst to that list and you'll have my og games.


----------



## MRoFlare

Hi guys i just got back into playing d3. Looking for some buddies to run with. Currently playing LoN crusader bombardment. Add me if you can [email protected]


----------



## yahu

^do you want to be added to the clan? If so, please follow the instructions from the first post (if you haven't already) and request to join the clan in-game. Thanks!

While I liked Heretic, Hexen brought some cool variants on the classes. I also played the shizz out of Descent, Carmageddon, and eventually the original Rainbow6 (which IMO is still superior to the current versions).


----------



## Crazy9000

Wing Commander, Descent, Master of Orion were what I played back in the DOS days. Diablo was one of the first games we got when we got a PC capable of running windows 95.

Our 386 had a SVGA video card though. Felt pretty awesome for the one game that had a SVGA mode you could enable. Can't even remember which game that was lol.


----------



## MRoFlare

Yes thanks i will when i get home. Just been playing a week now and and getting the hang of my crusader build.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRoFlare*
> 
> Yes thanks i will when i get home. Just been playing a week now and and getting the hang of my crusader build.


If you open your friends list in game (O I think is the default key), it displays your battletag at the top. This will be your in game name with a few random numbers, that's the tag people need to add you to friends list easily.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wing Commander, Descent, Master of Orion were what I played back in the DOS days. Diablo was one of the first games we got when we got a PC capable of running windows 95.
> 
> Our 386 had a SVGA video card though. Felt pretty awesome for the one game that had a SVGA mode you could enable. Can't even remember which game that was lol.


Oooh, Wing Commander came on the same disc as Ultima Underworld. I didn't get into that game much though. early games that supported SVGA...Scorched Earth, MechWarrior 2 (which may not have been as old as you're referring to) or maybe some early car game like Car and Driver or Road&Track? I forgot another game that I played a lot was Stunts. It had a track editor, which provided endless hours of entertainment! You could drive exotics, not so exotics, and even a Lamborghini LM002 (for some reason).

*edit - just remembered, Commanche was a relatively early game that I think supported SVGA. That was another fun game back then.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Oooh, Wing Commander came on the same disc as Ultima Underworld. I didn't get into that game much though. early games that supported SVGA...Scorched Earth, MechWarrior 2 (which may not have been as old as you're referring to) or maybe some early car game like Car and Driver or Road&Track? I forgot another game that I played a lot was Stunts. It had a track editor, which provided endless hours of entertainment! You could drive exotics, not so exotics, and even a Lamborghini LM002 (for some reason).
> 
> *edit - just remembered, Commanche was a relatively early game that I think supported SVGA. That was another fun game back then.


Yeah, it was some racing game. Those were popular for high res textures since they didn't have to render as much as a normal game.


----------



## RW2112

I remember it was Wolfenstein 3D that made me run out to get my first sound blaster card, even if it was only a mono sound at the time.









BTW, in case any are interested, I play a game called Vega Conflict. Free to play though does have a transaction aspect for those who want to go that route. Get a FREE gift when you enter my invite code: 29ad00 Play at: http://play.vegaconflict.com/


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I remember it was Wolfenstein 3D that made me run out to get my first sound blaster card, even if it was only a mono sound at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, in case any are interested, I play a game called Vega Conflict. Free to play though does have a transaction aspect for those who want to go that route. Get a FREE gift when you enter my invite code: 29ad00 Play at: http://play.vegaconflict.com/


I was about to quote you and say "Yeah, we have a member by the name of PitViper who plays it a lot..." Idiot me.

I got it at home and for some reason at work, it's not showing up in my games queue but when I go to the store page it shows up as "PLAY" but when I launch it wont start anything.

I'm sure it's an easy fix but haven't had a chance to mess with it.


----------



## yahu

lol @ almost quoting pit regarding pit.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I checked with Papa for a power level last night but he must have missed it, or he's going the long route.


I must have missed it, I don't look down much.. I also haven't cracked LV 70 this season, think i'm around a 50 ish


----------



## yahu

^good to know - if I see ya again, I'll just jump in so you can't ignore me.









some people like going through the long route of leveling, so I don't like just jumping in. As long as you're good with it, I'll help out if I see you and I'm not busy running GRs or whatnot.


----------



## Punisher64

So I had quit before I got the invite to the guild last season, I'm potentially going to be picking it back up Sunday (going out of town for a bit this weekend). Would someone be able to power level me and get me in the guild?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> So I had quit before I got the invite to the guild last season, I'm potentially going to be picking it back up Sunday (going out of town for a bit this weekend). Would someone be able to power level me and get me in the guild?


Of course. Theres usually a couple on willing to help.

Tomorrow is the wife's birthday and Sunday we are going to Knotts so not sure if I'll be on this weekend. The daughter might take over the PC to play Spore though.


----------



## yahu

@Punisher64 If I see the clan-join request, I'll get on it. Sunday is FOOTBALLLLLL, but I'm sure I'll be on/off. Actually, try to get online today/tomorrow for a couple minutes and send the request to join and I'll get it accepted. That way you won't have to look us up individually when you do get to play.


----------



## Punisher64

I'll try to get on for a few here in about an hour. We're headed back to the in laws (yay....not really) this weekend. So I'll try to pop on and get it today, if not I'll bring my ultrabook...it can handle the game, barely.


----------



## yahu

^I hear ya. I tried running on my Surface Pro 4, and while it technically ran, the resolution on this thing is too high, so it is extremely laggy. Almost immediately uninstalled.


----------



## Punisher64

KK i'm getting on now. Punisher64#1141 is me.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear ya. I tried running on my Surface Pro 4, and while it technically ran, the resolution on this thing is too high, so it is extremely laggy. Almost immediately uninstalled.


Sent guild request. Again it's Punisher64#1141


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear ya. I tried running on my Surface Pro 4, and while it technically ran, the resolution on this thing is too high, so it is extremely laggy. Almost immediately uninstalled.


Same with my windows tablet. Felt like watching a gif.

While D3 doesn't need a great gpu, it does want at least a dedicated one... Especially with mobile chips where everything is slower to save power and heat.


----------



## yahu

^I think my Surface would have done it fine, but the resolution is a ridiculous 2736x1824. It doesn't scale down to a lower resolution well, and running windowed at a lower resolution produces this constant rubber-band effect for even the smallest mouse movement, not even any action.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Sent guild request. Again it's Punisher64#1141


cool! I'll probably be online in 2 - 3 hours to approve. The only other 2 with approval rights haven't been on much lately unfortunately.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I'm not in the OCN clan because I'm in my brother's clan, but if anyone is on and wants to keel some bad guys I'm game.

Uliana's palm monk, 70 grift solo, higher in group.
Ojore#1435


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Of course. Theres usually a couple on willing to help.
> 
> Tomorrow is the wife's birthday and Sunday we are going to Knotts so not sure if I'll be on this weekend. The daughter might take over the PC to play Spore though.


Happy wife makes for happy life


----------



## Punisher64

I'm on if anyone has time to help!


----------



## MRoFlare

I will be on maybe 2 hrs from now. Its crazy how fast 1-70 can be done


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MRoFlare*
> 
> I will be on maybe 2 hrs from now. Its crazy how fast 1-70 can be done


I'm already 70 on 2 characters. navy helped start to gear me with some T8 rifts, I'll be back on later myself.


----------



## yahu

sorry Punisher - I was bed-ridden most of yesterday with a sprained foot.







I got online later last night and saw you had messaged me (sometimes it doesn't log me out for some reason) but you and everyone except maybe Eden were long gone by then. I try to play at times during the week, but my heaviest hitting times are the weekend. I'd be happy to pull you along whenever though. Glad to see navynuke was able to help out!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Hoping to find some one that wont mind a door stander for a few minutes later today or this evening , I just need a little while I don't like to just jump in someone's game. You never know when somebody is trying something. I'm still only a level 52 I only played 8 hours this season and a lot of that was in town.. LoL


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Hoping to find some one that wont mind a door stander for a few minutes later today or this evening , I just need a little while I don't like to just jump in someone's game. You never know when somebody is trying something. I'm still only a level 52 I only played 8 hours this season and a lot of that was in town.. LoL


I got you man.

I will be on in ~30 after a shower and some food, just got home.

Edit: You can lead a horse to water, but a knucklehead will still only bang twice.


----------



## scgeek12

How many members are online in the OCN clan each night usually? I've been in my current one for a few years but it's usually just the same 3 people every night lol I'm para 940 gg FB wd and zbarb I like to do speed 80-90 but I'm always down for 55-60 gem leveling runs too

I usually play from about 1am-7am est


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgeek12*
> 
> How many members are online in the OCN clan each night usually? I've been in my current one for a few years but it's usually just the same 3 people every night lol I'm para 940 gg FB wd and zbarb I like to do speed 80-90 but I'm always down for 55-60 gem leveling runs too
> 
> I usually play from about 1am-7am est


Its roughly the same in OCN, a couple daily players, and then some pop ins.


----------



## yahu

erg...I'm still bed-ridden...starting roids today to see if that helps. glad the Olympics wrapped up, I'd hate to be popped.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> erg...I'm still bed-ridden...starting roids today to see if that helps. glad the Olympics wrapped up, I'd hate to be popped.


Yeah...but the WCOH is on.


----------



## yahu

I have way too many teeth for that.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

So quiet in here....


----------



## yahu

erg...sorry I ain't been on. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Zaen

Let's make noise then









EU monk leaderboards are now starting at GR83, i'm still only at 77 but i have up'ed 8 more gems to lvl51+ starting to quit GR60 tonight and going for 65 and 70 for upgrading gems more so i can use one or two when i get them to lvl70 and imbue them on gear, only have 2 caldessan's at lvl50 because of season journey.

BTW, having difficulty doing the T13 rift in less then 5min. been close but no cigar yet. Other monk builds, i'm using raiment/shelong's, don't do as much damage and haven't done better times with them.

Does anyone have an idea, using raiment set, about gearing for normal t13 rift? Darn shelong's draining spirit hurts progression in NR, either i'm doing to low damage and loose time or i'm at max damage and stuff dies too quick to keep spirit up long enough to reach the next mob. If i could ditch shelong's for other weapons it may help although i think i would be doing almost no damage in T13. Thought about using something close to 1punch monk build using wave of light but the lack of damage makes me have to spam WoL and the spirit problem rises again.

Maybe more cooldown could help with the spirit replenish but i don't think i can get more then i have atm (around 47%) without loosing some crit damage (around 460%), crit chance (around 38%) or area damage (around 160%).

What i know i can do is use gems, get more caldessan's blessing, to increase the damage making me quicker when spirit is down, or team up with other/s player/s and try that way.

Still loving the build, think i did a 97.000.000.000 on a Gr77 guardian a few days ago, but i was hitting so much and so quick i may have looked wrong, even with only showing crit damage values option on, if i looked wright it was the biggest damage i ever did


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Let's make noise then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU monk leaderboards are now starting at GR83, i'm still only at 77 but i have up'ed 8 more gems to lvl51+ starting to quit GR60 tonight and going for 65 and 70 for upgrading gems more so i can use one or two when i get them to lvl70 and imbue them on gear, only have 2 caldessan's at lvl50 because of season journey.
> 
> BTW, having difficulty doing the T13 rift in less then 5min. been close but no cigar yet. Other monk builds, i'm using raiment/shelong's, don't do as much damage and haven't done better times with them.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea, using raiment set, about gearing for normal t13 rift? Darn shelong's draining spirit hurts progression in NR, either i'm doing to low damage and loose time or i'm at max damage and stuff dies too quick to keep spirit up long enough to reach the next mob. If i could ditch shelong's for other weapons it may help although i think i would be doing almost no damage in T13. Thought about using something close to 1punch monk build using wave of light but the lack of damage makes me have to spam WoL and the spirit problem rises again.
> 
> Maybe more cooldown could help with the spirit replenish but i don't think i can get more then i have atm (around 47%) without loosing some crit damage (around 460%), crit chance (around 38%) or area damage (around 160%).
> 
> What i know i can do is use gems, get more caldessan's blessing, to increase the damage making me quicker when spirit is down, or team up with other/s player/s and try that way.
> 
> Still loving the build, think i did a 97.000.000.000 on a Gr77 guardian a few days ago, but i was hitting so much and so quick i may have looked wrong, even with only showing crit damage values option on, if i looked wright it was the biggest damage i ever did


your crit chance sounds way too low. you really need to be as close to 50% for most dmg builds so that every other hit is critical. If you can, swap out some chd for cc. 1:10 is a good ratio for cc to chd, but lean toward more cc as long as you aren't crippling chd.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm only at 34%//386% CC//CD respectively.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> your crit chance sounds way too low. you really need to be as close to 50% for most dmg builds so that every other hit is critical. If you can, swap out some chd for cc. 1:10 is a good ratio for cc to chd, but lean toward more cc as long as you aren't crippling chd.


Yeah been looking for a good traveler's pledge to rework that, got a ancient one but with not so good rolls, 89% CD and 19% or more AD, looking for ChC, fire damage and either cooldown or more CD. Maybe more ChC will speed things a bit more and not depend as much on the flying dragon (in cube) speed boost to get a lot of Crit hits, which is what i have been doing so far.

Have a non-ancient traveler's pledge that has almost all that i need but need to reroll something for socket, you think i should change ammy? the ancient, with not so good rolls, for the non-ancient, with better rolls?
I have difficulty not gearing up ancients even when they aren't as good as non-ancients ^_^


----------



## yahu

^add the pix of what you got. Area Damage is good to have. The nice thing about ancient is that you can augment with Caldessan's via the cube. If you have rings/gloves or anything else where you rolled CHD and you could have instead rolled CC, I'd opt to reroll.


----------



## inedenimadam

that 1:10 is pretty important. I am currently 52:519


----------



## Mikecdm

edin still playing?

what happened to ocn teamspeak, its deserted now.?


----------



## rediornot

I am in the clan vape and we are older players but it is good to see you guys and gals have a clan here too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> edin still playing?
> 
> what happened to ocn teamspeak, its deserted now.?


late start to the season, but yeah, playing again. Wanting D4 already...


----------



## Mikecdm

don't think d4 will ever come, I'm ready to try some solo though. Mid-way through the season and i'm pretty tired of it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> don't think d4 will ever come, I'm ready to try some solo though. Mid-way through the season and i'm pretty tired of it.


that is about all there is for DH this season. I dont have a meta crowd to run with either, so have not even really bothered making a meta toon.


----------



## Mikecdm

gotta make all the z-class, then join the empty communities, then hate your life for spending so much time and getting hardly any paragon.

I still need some good apd and a compass rose, then i'll be set for some solo. Have had terrible luck with both. Maybe get R1, then ride off into the sunset.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rediornot*
> 
> I am in the clan vape and we are older players but it is good to see you guys and gals have a clan here too.


Does this clan name come from the current vaping craze (I know it's more than current, and I don't see it as a fad or anything; more referring to all the Vape shops opening up everywhere), or does it just happen to be named Vape? How busy are you guys? we got some older folk up in hurr too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> don't think d4 will ever come, I'm ready to try some solo though. Mid-way through the season and i'm pretty tired of it.


It will come eventually. I don't think it will come as soon as some of ya'll in here are hoping it will, but I think they sold enough copies of D3 and there are still enough people that like the IP that they will make another. If they can figure out how to keep money rolling in, you know Blizz is in.


----------



## inedenimadam

Back in Atlanta for a few days. Packing up the house and then making that 2600 mile drive across the country again...this time with 3 kids, 2 dogs, boxes, and my wife.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Back in Atlanta for a few days. Packing up the house and then making that 2600 mile drive across the country again...this time with 3 kids, 2 dogs, boxes, and my wife.


Is that listed in order of seating priority?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Back in Atlanta for a few days. Packing up the house and then making that 2600 mile drive across the country again...this time with 3 kids, 2 dogs, boxes, and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that listed in order of seating priority?
Click to expand...

in reverse order, yes.

Did you make it to PAX West? I am kicking myself for being in Seattle during Pax and being completely oblivious to it. Also, do you know if Vive has a showroom somewhere in Seattle? I think they are in Bellvue. Seattle seems like a good place to be a geek.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Back in Atlanta for a few days. Packing up the house and then making that 2600 mile drive across the country again...this time with 3 kids, 2 dogs, boxes, and my wife.


good luck Eden. I got on today and not much action. I was wondering if maybe you were starting to get the family taken care of. I bet you're glad to see 'em and vice versa (some more than others, haha)!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Much thanks to Eden Tek and Flawles for taking me and ole Roy "my buddy" from zero to hero. I went from level 52 to L 70 - P360 in a minute still not getting any good drops But my gems are high and so am I. . On another note I can't even get on OCN teamspeak says the server is down, someone forget to pay the bill. You are a hella bunch of fella's glad to be associated with you all'''''


----------



## PerfectTekniq

No problem Papa!


----------



## yahu

dang, I missed out! good to hear the clan helpin' a brother (or a papa) out!

there was a helluva DDoS attack yesterday and I tried to get on afterwards, but Sunday night TV shows ended up taking my concentration. I think I saw a couple on, but ended up getting distracted and forgetting about it.

Did you make it back Eden, or are you able to take some extra time off to get the family up?


----------



## RX7-2nr

My machine is down until I get this order from ppcs in. Tried to run d3 on my htpc but it can't really hack it.


----------



## rediornot

yeah I was getting a little lag with my laptop but am getting it downloaded to the desktop as I type. I didn't start a toon this season but I think I am at 274 above 70.


----------



## yahu

^this season is likely going another month or more I think. I'm pretty sure PTR hasn't started, so you could still get in on the action. As Papa was mentioning, you could get to that same level you are in non-season in an hour or two with some folks power-leveling you and then dragging you through higher GR. If nothing else, you could get yourself some seasonal goodies via season journey (up to an extra stash tab if you want).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> in reverse order, yes.
> 
> Did you make it to PAX West? I am kicking myself for being in Seattle during Pax and being completely oblivious to it. Also, do you know if Vive has a showroom somewhere in Seattle? I think they are in Bellvue. Seattle seems like a good place to be a geek.


Nope, I'm not a fan of large conventions. You have to stand in line forever to play anything







. The tickets sell out pretty quick from what I understand too, so you have to be paying attention to when they go on sale months before.

No idea about vive. Wouldn't a Best Buy or something have them if you just want to test? Valve is in Bellevue and gives tours apparently though, I've been meaning to try that sometime.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> in reverse order, yes.
> 
> Did you make it to PAX West? I am kicking myself for being in Seattle during Pax and being completely oblivious to it. Also, do you know if Vive has a showroom somewhere in Seattle? I think they are in Bellvue. Seattle seems like a good place to be a geek.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not a fan of large conventions. You have to stand in line forever to play anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The tickets sell out pretty quick from what I understand too, so you have to be paying attention to when they go on sale months before.
> 
> No idea about vive. Wouldn't a Best Buy or something have them if you just want to test? Valve is in Bellevue and gives tours apparently though, I've been meaning to try that sometime.
Click to expand...

I have not walked into best buy since Amazon, but I suspose its worth a shot. Its going to be xmas before we have the cash for a headset, but wanted to tey them out first.

I hear you about conventions...although I have done very few, I am sure it is much akin to standing in line for the bathroom or beer at a concert. My eldesf son is 13 and turning into a complete geek, so I think PAX may be in my future still.


----------



## yahu

I know the guys that run the BYOC area of PAX and have been told I could help out in there if I wanted. If anyone ever needs tickets (I know the next one is a long ways off) I always have friends that buy too many and sell the extras at face value.


----------



## Mikecdm

First rift I attempted today, about 3-4 keys in. Then 80keys later and haven't seen an RG again


----------



## Punisher64

Will anyone be on around 8 EST or so that wouldn't mind helping me get some gears so I can rift?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Will anyone be on around 8 EST or so that wouldn't mind helping me get some gears so I can rift?


I will try, but I am away from my gaming rig, so sharing with my wife.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will try, but I am away from my gaming rig, so sharing with my wife.


No issues. I'm not 100% I'll be on...Have to go home, watch the little hooman until the wife gets home, cook dinner and do the yard. I'm just hoping haha


----------



## yahu

I can try as well, but no promises (work likes to get in the way).


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll try and get on but the USA vs CAN game will be on.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^add the pix of what you got. Area Damage is good to have. The nice thing about ancient is that you can augment with Caldessan's via the cube. If you have rings/gloves or anything else where you rolled CHD and you could have instead rolled CC, I'd opt to reroll.


Just stats and follower set up



Made some changes and used a lvl 65 gem for another caldessan's


----------



## yahu

sorry, I meant comparing the one amulet to the other. You definitely want to flip flop that cc/chd. You'd rather be at 49% cc/ 440-ish chd than the other way around.


----------



## Punisher64

Iight I'll be on for a few if anyone else wants to get on


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sorry, I meant comparing the one amulet to the other. You definitely want to flip flop that cc/chd. You'd rather be at 49% cc/ 440-ish chd than the other way around.


From memory, atm i'm at work, current ammy is non-ancient with 19-20% fire, 91% CD, Dex. above 400. Secondary rolls; one is an elemental resist the other i think thorns, not very good but better then my ancient ammy that has 89% CD and 19% AD, 700+ Dex,; secondary one is a elemental resist and pick up radius... i think.

lost a lot of Dex, a bit on AD but the gains in fire damage and keeping the CD i'm doing more consistent damage, not as much variation as before i think because of the fire damage increase and helped by a re-rolled (really needed that) unity ring that now has 6%CC.

Besides weapons, shoulders and the ammy/ring set combo i have CC in all the rest of the gear, so i don't have much more to switch for CC. Will have to farm for more mats to re-roll shoulders, really need that badly to get more then 40%out of 50% DR it has now. The rest of the rolls were great, AD (rolled by me) and CDR, except no CC. I won't switch that AD because that needs to be re-rolled, not going to spend mats on that at this point, spent all of the legendary mats re-rolling unity (over 1k burning wtv mat) got 50 now, only good for 1 re-roll. Need to do more bounties for mats again and get lucky with compass rose/traveller's pledge.


----------



## yahu

sounds like the non-ancient is the way to go unfortunately (no chance to augment). it happens though - some slots are damn near impossible to get perfect. For Compass Rose, were you forced to spend the roll on a socket? If so, that's too bad, but really the only option.

An option you might think of would be to work on a support monk build and maybe join a GR community in-game (just a chat channel, basically). you could run higher GR as support and get better drops quicker to work on your dmg pieces.


----------



## Crazy9000

A quick tip for comparing items like amulets- open your inventory and click "details" or something like that on the top left side of inventory screen. Hover over the fire damage or whatever your element is, and it will calculate your DPS with the elemental damage included.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sounds like the non-ancient is the way to go unfortunately (no chance to augment). it happens though - some slots are damn near impossible to get perfect. For Compass Rose, were you forced to spend the roll on a socket? If so, that's too bad, but really the only option.
> 
> An option you might think of would be to work on a support monk build and maybe join a GR community in-game (just a chat channel, basically). you could run higher GR as support and get better drops quicker to work on your dmg pieces.


Yeah i see that now, non-ancient works better but no augment







Actually got a new compass rose that had a slot already, it's even ancient, but again i think my previous non-ancient had better rolls, i change it because it also has good Vit that i'm actually needing to be able to survive better in GR75+, before even a fallen white monster could kill me in 2-3hits, now i gain more life regen p/hit because of gem scaling that with max life.

Still got a few non-ancient items because rolls are great like gloves which rolled almost perfect, gave a great non-ancient unity to my templar.

Group rifting would require some gear changes that i can do, think i got all useful items stashed and all the monk sets. one think that demotes me from it has been the poor reaction some ppl have to death of one the group, it can break something and the whole group dies in sequence. Currently i still die a lot in GR75+ solo, haven't completed GR78 in time because of it, and every time i change gear all i notice is my stats bieng lower then with current gear. Guess i will have to try it sometime, just trying to get enough ppl on my friends list actively playing and that won't get crazy because i die a lot xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A quick tip for comparing items like amulets- open your inventory and click "details" or something like that on the top left side of inventory screen. Hover over the fire damage or whatever your element is, and it will calculate your DPS with the elemental damage included.


i learned that last season with my Chatodo/firebird Wyz but thx
















Current is 1200K+ fire damage, before it hardly passed 1M. don't get yet how 200k more damage gave me more consistent damage, but it is, probably the 6% more CC helped more then the 200k fire.. but i noticed this before re-rolling unity for CC, maybe the fact that the fire damage is given by primary attack which in turn get's boosted by set and weapons and depth diggers and gem and after that Crit is applied... still don't know the game mechanics well enough to figure this out especially how the formulas are set to calc stuff like total damage output, min. and max, etc. One day i will









Edit: not dealing 1200k fire damage, it was that, now it's actually at 1750K+ fire damage that makes more sense ^_^


----------



## yahu

dang, it's been quiet on here. I assumed I was just missing notifications.









@Zaen if I were you, I'd level up a 2nd monk and put support gear on that toon. I think Inna's is what you'd be after, but the leaderboard will tell you for sure. Look for whatever is at the top of 2p, 3p, and 4p. I think the main two support classes are monk (to keep dmg class alive) and pull barb (to act as a wall and bundle up groups for dmg). If you search for a GR community (not a clan) you can sit in the chat when playing and people will ask to build a party, and what toons they are looking for and level of GR they are after.

it is not uncommon to find people looking to run speed 80's/90's, which will get you a lot of experience, higher drop rate, more shards, and of course higher leveled gems. I think Wu was saying he ran support roles because wizard is not part of the top of the dmg meta this season, and he's now at something like 2k paragon and shooting for close to the top of wiz solo, if he hasn't gotten there yet. Anyway, it would be one way to try and maximize your play time, and you'd likely meet folks to group with for the future.


----------



## brazilianloser

Been playing WOW instead and BF1 pretty soon... Diablo 3 just doesn't appeal to me at the moment. Sorry for the absence.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I have been mostly absent for a week+ too due to driving ATL-SEA for the second time in two months...

but the whole family is here! and I am not sleeping on the hard floor anymore.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Work has gotten in the way. Also going on vacation with the family soon so have to get my desk in order.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Work has gotten in the way. Also going on vacation with the family soon so have to get my desk in order.


I feel ya... Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays are 15 hour days for me since I am currently pursuing a degree in EE and working full time at the same time.








Then the free time I have I just prefer to spend in other games at the moment. Even got myself a nice UWS the other day but haven't had the time to clean my desk to take a nice picture of it. Just pure chaos.


----------



## yahu

^understood on other games taking your time. You aren't the only one and I hope blizz does something to get interest back up or it will continue to dwindle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ I have been mostly absent for a week+ too due to driving ATL-SEA for the second time in two months...
> 
> but the whole family is here! and I am not sleeping on the hard floor anymore.


good to hear! I just missed you today. Was home sick and used D3 to help me pass out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Work has gotten in the way. Also going on vacation with the family soon so have to get my desk in order.


I just missed you too. I stopped playing and actually watched the debates/MNF. I feel a bit dirty...


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> dang, it's been quiet on here. I assumed I was just missing notifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zaen if I were you, I'd level up a 2nd monk and put support gear on that toon. I think Inna's is what you'd be after, but the leaderboard will tell you for sure. Look for whatever is at the top of 2p, 3p, and 4p. I think the main two support classes are monk (to keep dmg class alive) and pull barb (to act as a wall and bundle up groups for dmg). If you search for a GR community (not a clan) you can sit in the chat when playing and people will ask to build a party, and what toons they are looking for and level of GR they are after.
> 
> it is not uncommon to find people looking to run speed 80's/90's, which will get you a lot of experience, higher drop rate, more shards, and of course higher leveled gems. I think Wu was saying he ran support roles because wizard is not part of the top of the dmg meta this season, and he's now at something like 2k paragon and shooting for close to the top of wiz solo, if he hasn't gotten there yet. Anyway, it would be one way to try and maximize your play time, and you'd likely meet folks to group with for the future.


Well i only just reached P800+, used some more imbuing of 2 lvl 70 gems for caldessan's on some more ancients i have geared, done with GR80 with 5 sec left ^_^ leveling more gems atm to replace the ones used or upping lvl50 caldessan's i did at start for season journey.
Current build i'm using is good for group as long as it's the damage element of the party. Always felt that making other toons clutters even more stash and splits the XP gains, not on this version of Diablo with the paragon setting of shared XP so i may consider it, but like i said before i do have all the necessary gear for a support monk but it's not good rolled gear and just the thought of lvling more gems for that set also is a bit daunting for some one that plays about 2h a night, 2 slow paced hours, except on weekends when i can play more.


----------



## yahu

I like to build extra toons just to save stash space. Since I can view the hero in profile, I can see what gear they have vs what I'm dropping. But yeah, leveling more gems is the work; you should be able to speed run 60-70 though, so should be able to get a few gems up pretty quick.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I screenshot a bubble graph/instructions for a phone system interface I'm working on for my company up north and I am about to send it to the VP and Owner up there and I noticed in the bottom right corner there's a Steam notification that PitViper is playing Vega Conflict.









I can't stop laughing.


----------



## yahu

^LOL!


----------



## DoomDash

I begrudgingly am playing PoE this season since all my high school friends are playing. I'm doing Marauder build that is kind of like leapqauke barbs, seems alright. Game is a little more enjoyable with a shared guild stash and some people to grind you through things.

Character name is "ItsNoDThree". Can't get them to give D3 another shot after the awful launch. They just assume it's still that awful, ignorant buggers I tell you. Can't entirely blame them, Blizzard really burned the Diablo bridge for a huge majority of people launching in that state.


----------



## Zaen

@PerfectTekniqRofl that would be fun info for work.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I begrudgingly am playing PoE this season since all my high school friends are playing. I'm doing Marauder build that is kind of like leapqauke barbs, seems alright. Game is a little more enjoyable with a shared guild stash and some people to grind you through things.
> 
> Character name is "ItsNoDThree". Can't get them to give D3 another shot after the awful launch. They just assume it's still that awful, ignorant buggers I tell you. Can't entirely blame them, Blizzard really burned the Diablo bridge for a huge majority of people launching in that state.


that's too bad (not trusting d3 that is, and not regarding PoE). D3 is so much better than it was at launch, as you well know.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> that's too bad (not trusting d3 that is, and not regarding PoE). D3 is so much better than it was at launch, as you well know.


Yep, but they are just so bitter about it.... and like I said I really can't blame them entirely.

I am sad that Blizzard probably never made the ubers as challenging as they used to be. I remember when doing ubers on MP10 was one of those really special feats requiring a good party.


----------



## Crazy9000

RoS sure did bring out some big changes... Hard to imagine we all used to grind in story mode.


----------



## Zaen

Really need to check group rifting. All i done in groups, besides vault and bounties, are low lvl GR at season start. One was even a pwr lvl. Im in the EU season chat and i see in general a few requests for support char, barbs or monks, but since i don't have any love for those builds i never do them. Tried it in D2 and it was boring, can't imagine a 0dps monk to be any fun, like the wall hitting tornado wyz. really torn on this subject. Also isn't there a limit to how many toons one can have at a given time? Wouldn't want to loose a slot on a build i don't like. I get i'm loosing on gem lvling and more xp... like i said i'm torn on this matter.


----------



## Mikecdm

None of the current meta builds are really any fun, they're all pretty much stand in place and hold a button. The only one that is different is the barb. Gen monk stands in place and holds button. Zmonk is exact same thing. WD is stand in place and hold button. The only difference between those 3 is that the zmonk doesn't die. Then pull barb actually has a job that involves moving around.

In the "lower" speed gr, people use FB wiz and 3 zdps. Zwiz moves around and buffs wiz. Everything else is same as above.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> None of the current meta builds are really any fun, they're all pretty much stand in place and hold a button. The only one that is different is the barb. Gen monk stands in place and holds button. Zmonk is exact same thing. WD is stand in place and hold button. The only difference between those 3 is that the zmonk doesn't die. Then pull barb actually has a job that involves moving around.
> 
> In the "lower" speed gr, people use FB wiz and 3 zdps. Zwiz moves around and buffs wiz. Everything else is same as above.


I have mostly given up on Meta. It takes such a dedicated team to actually progress, and I just dont have the time to dedicate, and the OCN Clan is mostly in shambles with only 2-4 people online at a time, with most being casual or solo type players.

I make a decent pull barb, but to get into the higher tiers you need that synergy with the other 3...and I just dont have the other 3.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> RoS sure did bring out some big changes... Hard to imagine we all used to grind in story mode.


saw the post at top of forum again, doesn't hurt to jump in for a small chat.

Ya, I remember jumping back in for the huge update (without buying the exp) for 2-3 weeks. It's true about what you guys said. Game was worth playing after the exp, but Bliz broke a lot of hearts with the first few months of D3, with the auction house changing the game completely.

Damage's been done, players are gone, there were a lot of changes Bliz need to make. I feel like Bliz did at least 60% of that and made the game worth playing again. The problem lies in the logic of the situation. We got a meh game that we've all tried before, put it down after we've had enough of it. A year later the devs come along say HEY!! We drastically improved the game and it's very fun now!! All you need to do is buy the exp for 40 bucks and you can enjoy it for years to come!!

TL;DR it's hard to convince people to spend more money on a previous bad experience. Especially butthurt people (I'm talking about myself)


----------



## agntallen

i should be more active in the forums. i have this game, but have been struggling to keep playing. factor in time, having a life outside video games.. def would like to join in whenever any of you want to play.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ I have been mostly absent for a week+ too due to driving ATL-SEA for the second time in two months...
> 
> but the whole family is here! and I am not sleeping on the hard floor anymore.


AHHH nice to be off the floor. I have rehabbed a lot of houses and it is easier to stay on-site so I know what the floor feels like, Thank GOD for air mats.









On a side note, Who is Shimmey Beam, He's kinda rude. I was in a game the other nite with Roy "aka Crapgame" Shimmie was there then left after the rift. said everyone leave game so we joined his game and he said who are you, your gonna get kicked, then the other cat in the game said they are in your clan (we just finished a rift with them) Shimmie says "SO" so we left game...

Also installed "wait for it" Dungeon Siege 2 today what a throwback.....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have mostly given up on Meta. It takes such a dedicated team to actually progress, and I just dont have the time to dedicate, and the OCN Clan is mostly in shambles with only 2-4 people online at a time, with most being casual or solo type players.
> 
> I make a decent pull barb, but to get into the higher tiers you need that synergy with the other 3...and I just dont have the other 3.


Aim small, miss small. need to start with 2p and build to 4p when working with a given set, like clan players. That said, I am building a monk for the first time in 4 - 5 seasons. probably too little too late, especially since I have no clue how to play atm.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agntallen*
> 
> i should be more active in the forums. i have this game, but have been struggling to keep playing. factor in time, having a life outside video games.. def would like to join in whenever any of you want to play.


you should join the clan if you're not already in one. Easiest way to find any of us. I usually play the most on the weekends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> AHHH nice to be off the floor. I have rehabbed a lot of houses and it is easier to stay on-site so I know what the floor feels like, Thank GOD for air mats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, Who is Shimmey Beam, He's kinda rude. I was in a game the other nite with Roy "aka Crapgame" Shimmie was there then left after the rift. said everyone leave game so we joined his game and he said who are you, your gonna get kicked, then the other cat in the game said they are in your clan (we just finished a rift with them) Shimmie says "SO" so we left game...
> 
> Also installed "wait for it" Dungeon Siege 2 today what a throwback.....


hmm...that's not good to hear. I think he was helped by Eden once upon a time and requested to join the clan. should he be kicked? Of all the people that have joined after we were setup, this is the first time I've heard any negative feedback regarding newer members, so that is a strike at least.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> hmm...that's not good to hear. I think he was helped by Eden once upon a time and requested to join the clan. should he be kicked? Of all the people that have joined after we were setup, this is the first time I've heard any negative feedback regarding newer members, so that is a strike at least.


I don't see a reason for a kick, Maybe he was having frustration or he was stoned who knows, benefit of doubt is given.


----------



## yahu

fair enough. ping me if you see/hear of any other issues. I have played with him a bit and noticed his spatial awareness wasn't the best.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I have played with him a bit and noticed his spatial awareness wasn't the best.


Show us on the doll...where he touched you.


----------



## yahu

^hahaha!









BTW - sorry I left ya hangin' I realized I hadn't eaten all day so I grabbed a bite after my meeting, and when I got back you had bounced.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - sorry I left ya hangin' I realized I hadn't eaten all day so I grabbed a bite after my meeting, and when I got back you had bounced.


No problem.

I'll usually jump in with other clan mates, level gems, or rift in public. Usually in that order.
I found a Furnace the other night so now I just need to gear up and level gems.


----------



## yahu

^congrats! I've actually been helping people on one of the seasonal Power Level communities since the clan has been pretty quiet. My stack rank goes clan --> communities I'm in/players from recent list --> solo --> public --> NightRaven.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I think I might tackle the season journey right now...conquests seem doable.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^congrats! I've actually been helping people on one of the seasonal Power Level communities since the clan has been pretty quiet. My stack rank goes clan --> communities I'm in/players from recent list --> solo --> public --> NightRaven.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> fair enough. ping me if you see/hear of any other issues. I have played with him a bit and noticed his spatial awareness wasn't the best.


^LOL!


----------



## inedenimadam

Shimmy is a random that I helped a bit with theory, gear, and some paragon. I hope he isnt a bother.

Edit to add: should be on around 8 or 9 ish West Coast if anybody wants to party.


----------



## yahu

^was fun to hang with you and r-dub (pit) last night. dinging clan 3-man on our first attempt, while I was playing as monk support (aka, leech as I learn/complete the build) wasn't half bad either.


----------



## inedenimadam

DH makes for piss poor DPS in group. The idea as DH is distance=damage, where a monk concentrates on proximity buffs. Its not that they work agaimst one another per se, but it doesn't really meld like with other classes. I have a couple ideas on how to respec to make it a better match, but in the end DH is just poo for group play.


----------



## yahu

I definitely had to work on sanctuary placement without getting kilt.







that monk is pretty solid as long as you keep him striking though (big life on hit). I'm sure I am still not doing everything quite right, but I only died a couple times in that run - mostly thanks to lazer beams.

I am surprised the monk is so slow. I didn't expect to rely on epiphany to "get me there." Though I suppose if I didn't have a couple DH vaulting around as my dmg dealers, it would be different.







e.g. - firebats WD is pretty slow.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I definitely had to work on sanctuary placement without getting kilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that monk is pretty solid as long as you keep him striking though (big life on hit). I'm sure I am still not doing everything quite right, but I only died a couple times in that run - mostly thanks to lazer beams.
> 
> I am surprised the monk is so slow. I didn't expect to rely on epiphany to "get me there." Though I suppose if I didn't have a couple DH vaulting around as my dmg dealers, it would be different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.g. - firebats WD is pretty slow.


Yeah, I almost wonder if we wouldnt do better with you on WD, me on pull barb, and PitViper on Monk.

Might be worth a shot, but my pull barb is barely built.


----------



## yahu

^I'm down to give it the ol' college try.

what in the hell @PerfectTekniq playing into the wee hours last night. I would have said something, but I didn't want the peer pressure trying to get me into the game...cause it probably would've worked.


----------



## Crazy9000

I played for a bit last night while catching up on the season of "family guy" I missed. Got a bunch of levels of the Season Journey done, but the one I'm at now sounds kind of grindy. Augmenting a level 30 gem is one of them, then I think I'd have to get 3 gems to 50 or something. We'll see if I end up wanting to watch that much TV xD.


----------



## yahu

lol @ that sounding too grindy to you at this point.







if you hook up with some of us it should be pretty quick, though. Level up hoarder gem to start working on 50mil conquest as part of one of the later season levels. You could do the bounty trick, but that seems like it would be more grindy than the gem leveling.


----------



## agntallen

yahu, are you all in the same clan? I reinstalled last night & started playing. I've never partook in seasons just because i'm still sorta new to d3. i'm down to play with anybody if they're up for it. my ocn tag is my battlenet id.


----------



## yahu

^yes sir, OCN clan in-game. Not too many of us are playing NS, but if we're on we'd be happy to run you up in season. an hour would get you to 70 and probably a hundred to two hundred paragon, depending on how fast we run it.









request to join the clan if you find us. Otherwise, I think our info is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm working on 105 augs and you think 50s are too much work.


----------



## inedenimadam

end of season is Oct 14th


----------



## yahu

Just saw that tonight. Crazy that PTR hasn't fired up. I'm guessing that either means they don't have many changes coming or that they've been working on something bigger. I don't recall the Blizz Diablo team working on something bigger without some form of validation or news, so I'm really just hoping for the latter.


----------



## Mikecdm

Means rip game. Tired of these ddos and maintaining servers, better to give these people nothing new and no reason to play


----------



## Crazy9000

Next they are going to say that they don't have to have a new patch every season lol.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Next they are going to say that they don't have to have a new patch every season lol.


Pretty sure they already said that. I thought I read something from Wyatt Cheng on it.

All in favor of kicking Shimmy out. Say I.

I.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Anime recommend a decent laptop for gaming/work? Battery life isn't much of an issue. I honestly have no clue what is considered good/bad.

I've been flying to our other location more often and feel a need something more then my iPad.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Pretty sure they already said that. I thought I read something from Wyatt Cheng on it.
> 
> All in favor of kicking Shimmy out. Say I.
> 
> I.


I


----------



## yahu

lol - I'm fine with that. He's a self-described entity of evil, and I've witnessed it first-hand.

@PerfectTekniq I have liked my 970m-powered Alienware. I previously wouldn't touch the brand based on past experience, but with Dell backing them (since my last experience) I took a chance and have been really happy. I waited till I found a great deal from Best Buy that Dell would match.

I'm sure there are other really good laptops from Asus, MSI, etc., but I've always liked Dell warranties for any issues encountered, along with their sales incentives.

If they don't update the game for Season 8, I don't know that there would be much a point in playing.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I played for a bit last night while catching up on the season of "family guy" I missed. Got a bunch of levels of the Season Journey done, but the one I'm at now sounds kind of grindy. Augmenting a level 30 gem is one of them, then I think I'd have to get 3 gems to 50 or something. We'll see if I end up wanting to watch that much TV xD.


Maybe there is a post replying to you.. oh well... didn't get to it yet ^_^

Season 7 journey i had to use 3 gems i think. Preferably do them all at lvl50 and upwards and you may use only 2. I also i got some season achievements done i don't see anywhere yet regarding lvl 70 gems i used as well. So maybe lvl 3 to 50 use 2 save 1 for a lvl70 if you plan to go further then the extra tab.

Personally i still missing 1 objective for the extra tab, the less then 5min. T13 NR







Best i did was a 5min.26sec. Think i'm loosing too much time slaughtering white mobs now, my damage output is getting ridiculous in T13 and i got the CDR over 50% so i'm were i wanted for Epiphany and Breath of Heaven with 30sec and 7sec Cooldown respectively, Dash now has a cooldown equal to it's charge time








All great there, used more lvl70 gems to upg my gear a bit more, finally doing 2M+ fire damage \o/ and dps reads something around 1.4M, toughness over 60M and recovery is i think above 2.5M, still can't do the T13 NR in less then 5min.
Again i see the season ending sometime this month and i don't have that Xtra-tab yet xD I must be really bad lol.

In other news, after i get 1 or 2 more lvl 70 gems imbued to the gear i will go for the GR81 to 85, atm i'm P840, guess i will be 850+ when i get them to lvl70.

When i get home i will try to remember to take a capture of the seasonal journey chapters i have completed so you can have a better planning regarding lvl gems.









Going home now







Cya tomorrow work!!! \\o o// \\o o// \\o o// \\o o// \\o o// \\o o//


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Maybe there is a post replying to you.. oh well... didn't get to it yet ^_^
> 
> Season 7 journey i had to use 3 gems i think. Preferably do them all at lvl50 and upwards and you may use only 2. I also i got some season achievements done i don't see anywhere yet regarding lvl 70 gems i used as well. So maybe lvl 3 to 50 use 2 save 1 for a lvl70 if you plan to go further then the extra tab.
> 
> Personally i still missing 1 objective for the extra tab, the less then 5min. T13 NR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best i did was a 5min.26sec. Think i'm loosing too much time slaughtering white mobs now, my damage output is getting ridiculous in T13 and i got the CDR over 50% so i'm were i wanted for Epiphany and Breath of Heaven with 30sec and 7sec Cooldown respectively, Dash now has a cooldown equal to it's charge time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All great there, used more lvl70 gems to upg my gear a bit more, finally doing 2M+ fire damage \o/ and dps reads something around 1.4M, toughness over 60M and recovery is i think above 2.5M, still can't do the T13 NR in less then 5min.
> Again i see the season ending sometime this month and i don't have that Xtra-tab yet xD I must be really bad lol.
> 
> In other news, after i get 1 or 2 more lvl 70 gems imbued to the gear i will go for the GR81 to 85, atm i'm P840, guess i will be 850+ when i get them to lvl70.
> 
> When i get home i will try to remember to take a capture of the seasonal journey chapters i have completed so you can have a better planning regarding lvl gems.


It's only 11 days left until end of season, so don't have a ton of time to get it done. Maybe I'll play a little more regularly for the next week to make sure I get the tab, I have a paragon 500 character, so might as well do a little more and get the stash tab. I think I've gotten it every season so far.

I almost passed a level 45 grift with no set items, failed by about 30 secs. That will be my conquest probably, since I just need a few more tries or slightly better gear (do you need just 1 conquest, or do you have to do more in the next level?)

I'm probably a little short of T13 in 5 mins too. Maybe not though, I will have to see how it goes.

If anyone in clan is on when I get home and wants to do some grifts, leveling up my gems would make it easier. I think I did a grift 65 solo (p500).


----------



## yahu

^I missed you (had to leave) by a gr or two on Saturday. If I'm on, I'm certainly glad to help you out, seeing as you've drug me along plenty in the past.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I need to try to squeeze in this stash tab before this season ends. I'm not sure what all I need.


----------



## yahu

^yes you do.







you need to run the season journey a few ticks past chapter 4. The toughest part for some can be the set dungeon achievements required, but as long as you know how to run 1 dungeon, you're fine. Everything else you can get help from the clan/friends.


----------



## Zaen

Screen capture/screenshot/printscreen only get's 3 or 4 objectives p/screen so i decided it's preferred to get a written list than a couple dozen images









Soooo i got this instead http://d3resource.com/journey/ it's accurate, i've checked









i'm stuck at the NR in -5min. for conqueror and the extra tab. think i got most of guardian done by now except the NR xD

Edit: btw any EU players pls poke me in D3, battlenet tag Skoll#2561


----------



## yahu

^BTW - I was going to mention last night to try tossing on nemesis bracers in a build to see if that will help reach a quicker GR time. A few moar elites/champions might be all you need to get over the hump.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I got the GR 45 with no set items in two tries last night. If only I had an ancient Yangs, it would have been easy.

Been doing some gem upgrades next. I got my bane of trapped and powerful to 55, working on zei's now. I'll probably have to get hoarder up to 50 as well, to get the gold achievement, then to augment another piece of gear with. The only problem is I only have one ancient piece to wear, so hopefully I find one before I have to do that, otherwise I'm augmenting a random ancient item I'm not going to wear lol.

The T13 rift sounds tough. Maybe I'll be strong enough after getting gems up, etc.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to run the season journey a few ticks past chapter 4. The toughest part for some can be the set dungeon achievements required, but as long as you know how to run 1 dungeon, you're fine. Everything else you can get help from the clan/friends.


The set dungeon is the only one thats giving me issues. Monks dont seem to have any easy set dungeons. My main set is ulianas and it's supposedly the second most difficult set in the game to master. I've been trying sunwuko but I keep missing one or two mobs and running out of time.

I'll probably get it tomorrow if I try, it's just annoying failing so many times when it's so close. The other achieves are easy, I've probably got most of them already.


----------



## Crazy9000

Got the stash tab







. Feels a little better getting it all myself and not having to be carried for the T13 rift







.

In total, went from paragon 500 to 580 doing all the stuff for it.


----------



## agntallen

dang, i need to work on my character a lot more. i've only got a paragon 152, and only able to take GR 25. i probably need to find a better build / skillset that works for my wizard


----------



## yahu

^season ends soon - get in the clan and start S8 with us!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Got the stash tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Feels a little better getting it all myself and not having to be carried for the T13 rift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In total, went from paragon 500 to 580 doing all the stuff for it.


I didn't figure you would have an issue. Good too, cause I ain't been on at all this week!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I didn't figure you would have an issue. Good too, cause I ain't been on at all this week!


I thought T13 was equivalent of GR 65, but it's only GR60. I did notice GR60 was easier to do in under 5 then a T13 rift though.

I'd see how high I can get on GR, but I didn't want to level another gem up to 40+, so I just used my main gems to do augments for stash tab







.

Who's going to be starting next season? I'm working day shift now, so I'll be home at 5, figure I might as well. We could get a leveling group or two planned if people are going to be around.


----------



## yahu

I agree that "equivalent" GR are easier/quicker than normal rifts. I don't know if this is because of the density either, as some of the normal rift levels (fields of misery, highlands, festering woods, etc.) are dense as hell and you can easily get 3 - 5 elites/champions right at the beginning of those levels.

I plan on starting season 8 and would be down to level. If nothing else, I'll play to get stash tab. If there aren't many changes, WD and 'sader have been pretty close to the same the last couple seasons. I might go with another toon, but those two are what I end up gravitating back to.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I plan on starting season 8 and would be down to level. If nothing else, I'll play to get stash tab. If there aren't many changes, WD and 'sader have been pretty close to the same the last couple seasons. I might go with another toon, but those two are what I end up gravitating back to.


I'm thinking of making a wiz, or maybe a monk. Probably will play for a few days and get the stash tab then stop, since it sounds like no real patch. It would take a major change to get me to bring D3 back to the main game I'm playing.


----------



## yahu

I was thinking monk, especially if the group meta will be about the same. barb might be fun as I haven't built one of them in a while.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Pretty sure they already said that. I thought I read something from Wyatt Cheng on it.
> 
> All in favor of kicking Shimmy out. Say I.
> 
> I.


Haven't even played with him, but I'll join the witch hunt, lol.

I.


----------



## yahu

fine...I'll log in now and boot him...









*edit - I guess I won't be...damn laptop hasn't run the game in a while and it thinks it is waiting on an installation/update, but nothing else is running. Probably being blocked at work is more likely.









I did tell Shimmy to follow the first post, to get in the clan, and he said he did. I can't validate that (cause he would have likely pinged sainesk or lemans), but I'll assume he didn't.


----------



## agntallen

i just added a couple of people on battle.net that have posted in the past few pages. its agntallen#1822. definitely up to join for season 8


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> fine...I'll log in now and boot him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did tell Shimmy to follow the first post, to get in the clan, and he said he did. I can't validate that (cause he would have likely pinged sainesk or lemans), but I'll assume he didn't.


Since the D3 devs have been slacking, I suggest we vote someone out of the clan every week to keep things interesting. Rank 1 clan leaderboards would be granted immunity that week, then the last one left at the end of the season wins.


----------



## yahu

^LMAO! I guess Chris is next! hahaha!

@agntallen well just be sure not to piss off papa (which I thought was impossible). Otherwise you might get voted off the island too!.


----------



## Punisher64

I would be on more...but I went back to the dark (dank?) side and downloaded Legion...Almost 110 on my Pally!


----------



## yahu

^I wanna be like @lemans81, and get legion...for the D3 mask/wings that I never use since I don't play D3 either...


----------



## lemans81

Who dares summon me....


----------



## etrin

I guess D3 is going into dead mode like D2.
No more updates or patches. Just new leagues every 3 months.

Sad end to the game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etrin*
> 
> I guess D3 is going into dead mode like D2.
> No more updates or patches. Just new leagues every 3 months.
> 
> Sad end to the game.


Everyone asked them to charge for cosmetics to fund patch development, but they weren't interested







.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Who dares summon me....


I'm yer huckleberry...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etrin*
> 
> I guess D3 is going into dead mode like D2.
> No more updates or patches. Just new leagues every 3 months.
> 
> Sad end to the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Everyone asked them to charge for cosmetics to fund patch development, but they weren't interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


is this confirmed or do you guys just need to put down the razor blades? (remember, down the river, and not over the bridge) this is the first time they haven't had communicated/PTR content update (and there have been some substantial content updates) for a season, so I'm not ready to count them out just yet. In fact, I'm still wondering why they're ending season early if there is no update. Doesn't make much sense.

*edit - well sonuva...@Sainesk didn't give us the right to remove people, so we'll have to wait until he logs into the game next.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I didn't figure you would have an issue. Good too, cause I ain't been on at all this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought T13 was equivalent of GR 65, but it's only GR60. I did notice GR60 was easier to do in under 5 then a T13 rift though.
> 
> I'd see how high I can get on GR, but I didn't want to level another gem up to 40+, so I just used my main gems to do augments for stash tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Who's going to be starting next season? I'm working day shift now, so I'll be home at 5, figure I might as well. We could get a leveling group or two planned if people are going to be around.
Click to expand...

Seattle day shift here too. 7-330. Count me in. Probably going to break from DH for a seaon. Haven't exactly been able to get high grift party invites as DH despite hitting pretty good solo numbers. Ready to get back in the saddle 4 man


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Got the stash tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Feels a little better getting it all myself and not having to be carried for the T13 rift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In total, went from paragon 500 to 580 doing all the stuff for it.


Gratzz







Done that also, tuesday night. Helped a random dude with a puzzle ring and lvl gems to 65 and he help me to do the T13 NR within 5min. Now for one within 4min. for guardian xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I thought T13 was equivalent of GR 65, but it's only GR60. I did notice GR60 was easier to do in under 5 then a T13 rift though.
> 
> I'd see how high I can get on GR, but I didn't want to level another gem up to 40+, so I just used my main gems to do augments for stash tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Who's going to be starting next season? I'm working day shift now, so I'll be home at 5, figure I might as well. We could get a leveling group or two planned if people are going to be around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I agree that "equivalent" GR are easier/quicker than normal rifts. I don't know if this is because of the density either, as some of the normal rift levels (fields of misery, highlands, festering woods, etc.) are dense as hell and you can easily get 3 - 5 elites/champions right at the beginning of those levels.
> 
> I plan on starting season 8 and would be down to level. If nothing else, I'll play to get stash tab. If there aren't many changes, WD and 'sader have been pretty close to the same the last couple seasons. I might go with another toon, but those two are what I end up gravitating back to.


GR60, imo is easier then the T13 NR. Even if it states as equivalent, whether due to density, stopping for drops or plainly slightly lower HP/resist/armor lvl of monsters i do better times in GR then in NR. True my setup is for solo GR and i don't switch anything except bracers which i have nemesis in inventory with me along with the "TP shield" shoulders all to try the "within 5min." and now "within 4min." T13 NR for guardian.

On other developments, just made it to GR83 last night. Just 2 more and i get in the 1k leaderboard in the mid 900's ^_^ The bottom of the chart starts at GR84 13 or 12min. + so it's GR85 or bust


----------



## yahu

^congrats getting to 83. I suppose I should ratchet up my run for both 'sader and WD before season end. My most recent push (WD) was more than a month ago, and I couldn't say when I last pushed with my 'sader.








lately I've been mostly active in the season plevel community, along with helping folks in the clan.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Since the D3 devs have been slacking, I suggest we vote someone out of the clan every week to keep things interesting. Rank 1 clan leaderboards would be granted immunity that week, then the last one left at the end of the season wins.


Lol, that's a fun idea.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Holy **** this vacation blows.


----------



## yahu

^lol - why come it blows?


----------



## RX7-2nr

If anyone is online that can invite me, I'd like to join the clan. My brother doesn't even really play much now that WOW Legion has launched so I'm going to duck out of his clan. I found twinklenuts online but he's afk.

***got it, thanks.


----------



## rediornot

hi folks, haven't been on this post in a while, guess it is time to update db3.that was the first time on my new rig, running 172 fps on a 24 inch monitor is awesome after 64 on a 15 inch laptop, and I didn't even heat up. lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> On other developments, just made it to GR83 last night. Just 2 more and i get in the 1k leaderboard in the mid 900's ^_^ The bottom of the chart starts at GR84 13 or 12min. + so it's GR85 or bust


Nice. 82 was as high as I have made it so far


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - why come it blows?


Cause he has to play with his family instead of us? JK


----------



## lemans81




----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^congrats getting to 83. I suppose I should ratchet up my run for both 'sader and WD before season end. My most recent push (WD) was more than a month ago, and I couldn't say when I last pushed with my 'sader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lately I've been mostly active in the season plevel community, along with helping folks in the clan.


Ty







Made it through GR84 last night but failed GR85 by 1min. Going to keep trying since my GR84 time of 13:32 or 35 wasn't enough to show up in the 1k leaderboard that was starting at 13:05 for the 1k position. If i get good affixes on the elites and rares i can cream GR86 too, i'm sure of it.
Helped a few ppl when i see someone asking and i'm not doing anything for my own achievements. Geared gem are only at 75 and i feel i'm missing some xtra damage on them, you all right when you say i need to group up and do less at solo.
Thinking of next season, making 2 toons, or just 1 multitasker. Thinking of barb or a wd and planning form the start gear for 2 builds. Probably going with the barb, making a pull barb for Group and maybe a leap barb for solo. Will depend on the PTR and if or what blizz changes for next season. Hopeful that they make sader more fun then pony/bombardment and i can go with that, fingers crossed.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> If anyone is online that can invite me, I'd like to join the clan. My brother doesn't even really play much now that WOW Legion has launched so I'm going to duck out of his clan. I found twinklenuts online but he's afk.
> 
> ***got it, thanks.


if your brother does play in the future, he could probably join the clan too, if he wanted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rediornot*
> 
> hi folks, haven't been on this post in a while, guess it is time to update db3.that was the first time on my new rig, running 172 fps on a 24 inch monitor is awesome after 64 on a 15 inch laptop, and I didn't even heat up. lol.


You should join the clan!







Season 8 will be starting in a couple weeks (Oct 21st).









Speaking of people joining the clan - there is a current request for someone named "danetomasko" to join the clan. Anyone know who this is? With the current Shimmy issues, and the fact that I still don't have the ability to remove folks from the clan, I don't want to blindly add at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Cause he has to play with his family instead of us? JK


I was wondering if that is what he was saying...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it through GR84 last night but failed GR85 by 1min. Going to keep trying since my GR84 time of 13:32 or 35 wasn't enough to show up in the 1k leaderboard that was starting at 13:05 for the 1k position. If i get good affixes on the elites and rares i can cream GR86 too, i'm sure of it.
> Helped a few ppl when i see someone asking and i'm not doing anything for my own achievements. Geared gem are only at 75 and i feel i'm missing some xtra damage on them, you all right when you say i need to group up and do less at solo.
> Thinking of next season, making 2 toons, or just 1 multitasker. Thinking of barb or a wd and planning form the start gear for 2 builds. Probably going with the barb, making a pull barb for Group and maybe a leap barb for solo. Will depend on the PTR and if or what blizz changes for next season. Hopeful that they make sader more fun then pony/bombardment and i can go with that, fingers crossed.


*edit - forgot to mention, making duplicates for different roles is what I'd recommend. you can keep them geared/skilled specifically, so it is just a toon change to swap. Only issue is any shared gear/gems, etc. One thing that can suck is augmenting Caldesann's for multiple character's gear. I suppose with that being an issue it is better to go with dmg as your main for solo and support as your multiplayer. the support roles obviously can also have augmented gear, but it doesn't always seem to be as required.

I was thinking of pushing solo last night and started grabbing gr keys. I just couldn't keep myself awake and was wall-walking regular rifts, so I vegged out on TV till I passed out.









I was helping some of the new guys, and saw Eden come/go before I could check to see if he wanted to join.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Went out and got a new monitor / TV a Vizio 32'inch Smart TV ' " Smart LoL " It does have nice features and is working perfectly so far. Price was right since I'm on limited income. Got all the youtube netflix yahoo all even if PC is down, I'll never use it though.. My PC is never down. Cept for air dusting and figuring out what Josh (my son) did now.. About to go to game and see if it is enough, I wanted more but it was a monitor or a TV so I got both...


----------



## yahu

^so your device is bi? hrm...


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - why come it blows?


Disneyworlds was such a waste of money.
We were in Orlando during the hurricane and they shut everything down for two days and people were freaking out. Nothing happened by us and stores/parks could've stayed open. We lost two days for nothing. The rain by us was similar to our once in every 4 years we get in SoCal.

Tomorrow we are hitting up a gator farm/airboat and Hardrock Cafe.


----------



## yahu

^I thought about it might be FL, but figured I shouldn't make light of a bad situation. Stay safe!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Went out and got a new monitor / TV a Vizio 32'inch Smart TV ' " Smart LoL " It does have nice features and is working perfectly so far. Price was right since I'm on limited income. Got all the youtube netflix yahoo all even if PC is down, I'll never use it though.. My PC is never down. Cept for air dusting and figuring out what Josh (my son) did now.. About to go to game and see if it is enough, I wanted more but it was a monitor or a TV so I got both...


Been on that TV for a monitor kick myself for quite a while. I sit in front of a 55" 4k LG on my desk...well wall mounted so not technically on my desk. Built a rig for my boss on Tuesday with an ASUS 27" 4k monitor, and it looked so tiny! It's going to take one heck of a monitor to pull me away from my big screen MoniTV


----------



## Crazy9000

I used a TV as a monitor for about a year, then decided monitor is better







.


----------



## yahu

I mostly play on a TV...a 10'+ projected screen. It is 1080p for now, but once I drive it into the ground I'll think about upgrading to a 4k. I have a couple 30" Ultrasharps otherwise.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I used a TV as a monitor for about a year, then decided monitor is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Show me a 55" 4k monitor and I will buy it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Show me a 55" 4k monitor and I will buy it.


I think anything over ~35" is considered a TV







.

It's not like it matters for most games anyways, fast paced games like FPS are the only ones that take advantage of monitors features over a TV. In D3 there is no performance problems with TV screens.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Show me a 55" 4k monitor and I will buy it.


careful what you wish for. It would probably be some medical-grade NEC at the hemorrhoid-inducing cost of $20k. That or a Surface Hub...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Show me a 55" 4k monitor and I will buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> careful what you wish for. It would probably be some medical-grade NEC at the hemorrhoid-inducing cost of $20k. That or a Surface Hub...
Click to expand...

I am perfectly fine with what I have right now as far as displays.

Forgive the 'thrown together with scraps from work' desk. I have a long list of furniture to purchase or manufacture for the family, a desk for me is pretty low on the list.


----------



## Crazy9000

How big is that side monitor? It looks so tiny next to the main screen.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How big is that side monitor? It looks so tiny next to the main screen.


It is tiny, its an AOC 13" 1366x768. It mostly has HWiNFO64 up. It looks even smaller when I am using full 4k on the main screen, in that picture the main monitTV is only running 3840x1600.


----------



## Mikecdm

Finally cleared something, but missed r1 by a few seconds. oculus moved on my fire cycle with like 3% left on rg. Might have saved me 30seconds.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Finally cleared something, but missed r1 by a few seconds. oculus moved on my fire cycle with like 3% left on rg. Might have saved me 30seconds.


Greats, you going for 103 now? lol


----------



## Mikecdm

thanks, i'll try 103 until season is over


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> thanks, i'll try 103 until season is over


Gratz







Personally going for 86 now just so i keep myself on the board, let alone lead it xD


----------



## Zaen

It's official \o/ and what surprised me is that everyone one on that board with the same time as me has caldessan's and gems up to 90's and i'm only at 70's gems and 70 caldessan's












That was Friday night, now i'm actually around 800th place lol
Still feels great as this is the second season i play with some effort on building the toon up with a plan behind it all.
Yet still missing that NR T13 within 4min.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I begrudgingly am playing PoE this season since all my high school friends are playing. I'm doing Marauder build that is kind of like leapqauke barbs, seems alright. Game is a little more enjoyable with a shared guild stash and some people to grind you through things.
> 
> Character name is "ItsNoDThree". Can't get them to give D3 another shot after the awful launch. They just assume it's still that awful, ignorant buggers I tell you. Can't entirely blame them, Blizzard really burned the Diablo bridge for a huge majority of people launching in that state.


Updated. I'm a level 81 leap quake marauder, and for the time I'm actually running maps. Since I've finally gave the game a longer fair chance I'll throw in my thoughts about it currently.


The map is AWFUL. Seriously makes the game less enjoyable.
Monster density is decent once you get to the later levels but not on par with D3 from what I've seen.
The materia style weapon system is brilliant (thanks FF7).
The skill tree is also brilliant, and the ability to socket it is really cool.
Trading seems extremely tedious, like a lot of the features of the game.
Playing the game efficiently and learning every little thing to be successful long term will require a huge huge time sink, tons of open tabs, and bookmarked pages. I'd say it's depth is also it's greatest weakness.
Obviously with all the variables between skill trees, skills, and items, the build variety is pretty insane. To properly execute a build requires planning, and can be unforgiving.
I haven't seen anything on par with ladder rankings during a season yet. I know they have races but I think the competitive aspect to a normal season is superior in D3.
You cannot power level someone as easily as you can in Diablo. I personally consider this a huge negative since I typically find end game more enjoyable.
I still don't know a large portion of the game, and I still feel over whelmed.
D3's map layouts, locations, graphics, feel, all feel better to me. That Blizzard polish just can't be beat.
Haven't had any MP10 uber run level fights like when ubers launched. That aspect of team play and extremely fun challenge. I'm not saying this game doesn't have it, or that it's easy, but it just never gave me that same impression and rewarding feeling.
Item management is absolutely too much / tedious. I have a "item filter" that helps, but even with that it's still not enough. Mostly junk too.

I still think D3 is better, but I wish the positives would rub off a bit more on D3.


----------



## yahu

^thanks for the update. I tried it a year or two ago and the initial feeling was no thanks. This confirms it. As you mentioned, at least one of the strengths I see as a reason to not even try to pick it up again (personally for me). Too bad, cause I know that people do like the game.

@Zaen congrats! I upped my solo by a tick, but spent the rest of the time this weekend helping new folks. Got shimmy cleaned up per request, but added a couple new people to the clan and helped them out. I didn't get a chance to play at all today unfortunately.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^thanks for the update. I tried it a year or two ago and the initial feeling was no thanks. This confirms it. As you mentioned, at least one of the strengths I see as a reason to not even try to pick it up again (personally for me). Too bad, cause I know that people do like the game.
> 
> @Zaen congrats! I upped my solo by a tick, but spent the rest of the time this weekend helping new folks. Got shimmy cleaned up per request, but added a couple new people to the clan and helped them out. I didn't get a chance to play at all today unfortunately.


Thx m8









As i still have the T13 NR within 4min. to achieve guardian, only have been helping pwlvl randoms to break the monotony or smashing through some bounties if ppl ask for help 2 or 3 times in seasons or general chat.
Paragon 888 last night before i went for bed, when i get to 900+ and get, either a ancient traveller's pledge or a ancient gloves to imbue another lvl70 caldessan's (or even better both







) i will feel ready to tackle GR86 and above. Having level 76 gems in gear is a bummer, next season i will do more group adventuring and rifting to get those gems higher up then i can on my own.


----------



## yahu

best of luck! I'm in the same boat on gloves and compass rose ring. My gloves have AS, CC, CHD, and AD, and a perfect pet roll (WD) so getting an upgrade will be nearly impossible. Compass Rose has a good cc/chd roll but no socket by default, so difficult there to upgrade as well.

I've had real bad luck on my rings - both compass rose for WD and LoN for 'sader. I cannot get an ancient + cdr + AD base roll to save my life on LoN. :\ I suppose I should have bountied/re-rolled before now, but I ain't got the time at this point.

my Caldsann are all around 70 as well. I could push them a bit higher, but for the low upgrade in stats, it really isn't worth it at this point.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> best of luck! I'm in the same boat on gloves and compass rose ring. My gloves have AS, CC, CHD, and AD, and a perfect pet roll (WD) so getting an upgrade will be nearly impossible. Compass Rose has a good cc/chd roll but no socket by default, so difficult there to upgrade as well.
> 
> I've had real bad luck on my rings - both compass rose for WD and LoN for 'sader. I cannot get an ancient + cdr + AD base roll to save my life on LoN. :\ I suppose I should have bountied/re-rolled before now, but I ain't got the time at this point.
> 
> my Caldsann are all around 70 as well. I could push them a bit higher, but for the low upgrade in stats, it really isn't worth it at this point.


Idd l8 to push caldessan's just for 25 or 50 dex/strg/int.
As i only did one Toon i had more room as to materials to roll stuff out, i have gotten a near perfect weapon, it's equal to what i have equipped but not rerolled yet and i'm scratching my head as to what to roll. i will try to post it here for you guys to look. But with the season ending soon not sure if i will re-roll at the mystic and use another gem, maybe if i get the missing anicents to push to GR90 ^_^
I actually have a ancient gloves but not as good as current non-ancient (700+ Dex, 10% CC, 49% CHD and 19%AD, sec have elemental resist and the other doesn't matter), the ancient one only have CC, cost reduction, Vit, Dex. sec. have elemental resist and XP. Better off with the non-ancient i figured.


----------



## yahu

^same on the gloves; I've gotten ancients, but they just don't stack up, even if augmented with Caldesann's. The US clan is building steam as I've gotten several new people to join after playing with them through some of the communities. this is the most busy the clan has been toward the end of the season, so I hope it will be that much more busy at the start of Season8. Now if Blizz will just give us enough in S8 to stick around.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^same on the gloves; I've gotten ancients, but they just don't stack up, even if augmented with Caldesann's. The US clan is building steam as I've gotten several new people to join after playing with them through some of the communities. this is the most busy the clan has been toward the end of the season, so I hope it will be that much more busy at the start of Season8. Now if Blizz will just give us enough in S8 to stick around.


Cool







more ppl, more fun *\o/*
I want to try that group start this next season, no more campaign. Will have fun doing that in non-season or at the end of the season with a juggernaut of a Toon in Normal xD maybe try speeding the acts 1 by 1 which i haven't achieved yet.

Really don't like the silence from Blizzard, by now PTR used to be up and running. Blizz news gives out dates for end and start but only about 2 weeks of PTR which to me means no significant changes planned. Think they want to see how everyone settles after this season changes to the 4pl meta, 1 season might not be enough, i tend to agree on this.
After castrating Wyz wall tornado's and DH companion things seem to have change a bit in group composition, if not a lot. Imo changes will come more in the cosmetics department then skills/gear this next season, hope they just want this group meta to mature and see what can they change to balance it out in the other classes. We will all have to wait and see, or just take all the rumors in, that the game is going stagnant very soon, as the truth and move to another game.
Personally i stuck with D2 for 12 years or so and played it only solo or local ethernet with a friend or two, don't think i will drop D3 just because Blizz don't put out new content every season.


----------



## Crazy9000

If any of you guys live down in CA they are having a Diablo 20th Aniversary event during Blizzcon. It's outside of Blizzcon itself so you don't have to get a blizzcon ticket to attend.

https://blizzcon.com/en-us/news/20318432/blizzard-25th-anniversary-and-diablo-20th-anniversary-party-at-blizzcon-2016


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If any of you guys live down in CA they are having a Diablo 20th Aniversary event during Blizzcon. It's outside of Blizzcon itself so you don't have to get a blizzcon ticket to attend.
> 
> https://blizzcon.com/en-us/news/20318432/blizzard-25th-anniversary-and-diablo-20th-anniversary-party-at-blizzcon-2016


Scotty. Beam me up!!!!!









Unfortunately not, wish i could attend. Sadly that sort of events is never near my city or even my country


----------



## Penryn

I should play again :/


----------



## yahu

^you should...but don't waste yer time now. season 8 starts 10/21.


----------



## Penryn

Yea, that sounds like a good time as any.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you should...but don't waste yer time now. season 8 starts 10/21.


Hope they bring something exciting come season 8, kind of bummed I missed the stash tab so I will have a 1 season delay in reaching the max tabs but motivation was so low for S7 for me... they fixed the wizard bugs and that was basically it besides t13.


----------



## yahu

^they also nerfed some group play elements, like zdoc. that didn't suck you back in???


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am perfectly fine with what I have right now as far as displays.
> 
> Forgive the 'thrown together with scraps from work' desk. I have a long list of furniture to purchase or manufacture for the family, a desk for me is pretty low on the list.


Awwwwwwww, that seCondary display is so cute


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am perfectly fine with what I have right now as far as displays.
> 
> Forgive the 'thrown together with scraps from work' desk. I have a long list of furniture to purchase or manufacture for the family, a desk for me is pretty low on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww, that seCondary display is so cute
Click to expand...

What is funny about it is that is really isn't any smaller than a medium laptop. It is bigger than the screen I was playing on when I bought D3.


----------



## Zaen

Checked Diablo news last night and they launched the basics for getting the extra stash tab in season8, the list with conquests and what new cosmetics are available. No news about changes in skills or effects :\
Will love to get the andariel wings and say "die you maggot!" all the time loooolololololol. Especially if i go with the barbarian, anticipating a lot of laughs just on the wings








The journey is probably the hardest i seen from the previous i played. Check it out -> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20324040/first-look-season-8-journey-10-12-2016

All in all S8 will probably be a good time to do 2 or more toons, given the 8 set dungeons mastery in conquests :s Probably going to get stuck there and won't get the tab this next season...


----------



## yahu

nah, only 2 conquests needed for the stash tab. easiest 3 are the bosses (I carried 4P a few times using chicken build in S6), cursed chest (find a DH buddy), and solo GR75. I'm not sure I like the sets this time around. If there aren't many changes, I don't know if you'd consider any of those sets end-game. I suppose 4p meta can use that WD set, but I'm not fond of it. Light set for 'sader can be good , but no more than 3rd best set if there aren't many changes.

at this point, for the journey, I'll probably start WD cause that set can push pretty far and is fast. Thx for sharing the link!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> nah, only 2 conquests needed for the stash tab. easiest 3 are the bosses (I carried 4P a few times using chicken build in S6), cursed chest (find a DH buddy), and solo GR75. I'm not sure I like the sets this time around. If there aren't many changes, I don't know if you'd consider any of those sets end-game. I suppose 4p meta can use that WD set, but I'm not fond of it. Light set for 'sader can be good , but no more than 3rd best set if there aren't many changes.
> 
> at this point, for the journey, I'll probably start WD cause that set can push pretty far and is fast. Thx for sharing the link!


Considering doing them all. This season i achieved guardian (missed only the 1H act1-act5 conquest and some minor achievements), next season i want to achieve that also and try to do all the season achievements except HC ones. My thought for this season was a barbarian able to solo/group doing 2 builds for him/her.. errr Her! going with another girly toon to match the new wings xD a female barb with Andariel's wings, it's going to rock \o/
Besides the double duty barb, not sure what would be best, never did give attention to WD and DH builds (don't like much of ranged attks) and i think some set's are wearable by other classes but still i'm somewhat baffled by the quantity of dungeons they want us to master to do as a conquest, the 3 sets of each class would be enough of a challenge imo.
Now i'm thinking of perhaps doing a barb, a WD or a wyz and another monk (which is versatile). The stash management will be a pain in the #$& but i think that will guarantee more variety of gameplay in the long run and a better chance of making the set dungeons.


----------



## yahu

WD is closest to Necromancer I guess from D2 (I didn't really play long enough to say for sure). Basically a pet build. Though, the hard-hitting 4p build is a close-range caster (cloud of bats, which is like a small targeted tornado of dmg). The build is rather squishy, so you need that monk to keep you alive (you can do solo, but it's tough and not the most popular).

DH is the shooter, and a natural AoE dmg dealer with UE Multishot build. Unfortunately not a lot of space in the current group meta though.

What I don't like about the dungeon mastery as a conquest is you can do dungeon mastery anywhere (e.g. - HC NS) and get the cosmetic rewards. Now they're having people run mastery again as a conquest for nothing more than an achievement. seems kind of lame.

for stash mgmt, go with alt toons as mules. I like that as I equip them with builds and then check remotely via profile --> heroes. I try to dump anything that I don't plan to use (sets and all) if they aren't ancient. The only other keepers are possible cube items.


----------



## FlawleZ

I may hop on some this evening of time allows. Glad to hear were getting more interest for the clan.


----------



## yahu

I got on super late, and ticked up GR on WD (GR84 - low 600's on leaderboard). I ran 1 GR85 and was ahead of time till I hit a bad level. I then helped some guys reach further on season journey about 3A. I really dislike GR fishing, so I'm not sure if I'll take time to push any further, especially before 5P.


----------



## PaPaBlista

season is over and I did the same thing as last "nothing"
Went to the Heart Doc today I'm all good ..... Happy Day


----------



## PaPaBlista

Went to the heart doc today I'm all good. Happy Day....


----------



## PaPaBlista

Something wrong with website it wont let me speak english and double posting P00P......


----------



## yahu

I thought it was such good news you had to re-share!








Good to hear papa! I didn't clear out stash again, so I guess I'll be on later, clearing out mailed items.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Just done that sorta. Got a $hitl0ad of $hit to be rid of....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I thought it was such good news you had to re-share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear papa! I didn't clear out stash again, so I guess I'll be on later, clearing out mailed items.


I am going to just delete all my characters and pretend that the mail system doesn't exist.


----------



## Mikecdm

Delete all toons, you'll still have all the junk in your non-season stash


----------



## yahu

^that's the problem. there is no point in keeping crap in NS stash if I blindly junk all toons. The best answer is just junk all toons and all gear honestly, but I have a hard time doing that. I'm a packrat of this useless gear that I'll likely never use.

I basically have a mule of each type and a couple extra WD for specific builds. That way I can look at the characters if I ever have that need (it actually comes up on occasion). I took a couple hours and got it all sorted and squared away. I have 6 open slots to see what Season 8 is about.

I've been fighting power today (storms in Western WA), so while I saw some folks on, I pretty much cleaned up stash/excess toons and didn't chance an outage while playing. I have a hard time at this point playing NS as-is (which is why I should just shart-can all my gear/toons), so maybe I'll jump on the ol' XB1 version that tided me over between S6/S7.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I can't help but keep sets incase I want to try something else. Last season I saved ask the best WD sets that got, this season monk. Going to have to trash some of this stuff because my non season stash is all wiz gear.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to just delete all my characters and pretend that the mail system doesn't exist.


I am too! Already started just keeping one toon . Kill'em all. Dagnabit, I am starting fresh I haven't played a non season toon since 14 or 15. Except when I done the campaign in 3 hours last year .


----------



## Mikecdm

At the beginning of S7 I deleted all toons and thought the stash would also disappear, i was wrong. After season ended, there was nothing useful. Somehow my gems this season are still higher than last season. My trapped is missing, that might have been higher but i'm not sure. I got tons of junk combined between 2 seasons.

I'm just upset I never got my r1 clear. The best map i ever got was ruined by ember. I had over 5 min to kill the rg. Then the final attempt of the season with about 12min left on the countdown, I get a goats/unburried vault only to get ember again. A fitting end I suppose, but robbed me twice of R1. The first one would have probably been R1 world, with just about any RG that I can kill.


----------



## inedenimadam

Tried playing PoE last night to see if I could find a replacement for D3...kind of sucks.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Tried playing PoE last night to see if I could find a replacement for D3...kind of sucks.


Try Grim Dawn


----------



## Crazy9000

Grim Dawn is better short term then PoE, but it's not a game you can put 1000+ hours on like D3.


----------



## inedenimadam

PoE was like a month and a half away from the end of their season type cycle, and I didn't feel like having to restart that soon, so I picked up the Metro Redux bundle on steam for 8 bucks and have been enjoying those this muggy sunday.


----------



## yahu

^welcome to WA and the next several months!







har har! just kidding, but it will get a bit bleak in a few weeks when we set the clocks...


----------



## Zaen

Finally finished cleaning stash from mail. All tidy up now







Taking this chance to try some of the possible Toons/builds for S8. Like the strafe DH, he is fun, also trying akarat condemn sadder kinda slow and has to run around, not really my kind of tank'er toon but still more fun then bombardment for me.

I save some good set pieces from season, even out of season toon class, so i can try different stuff out in between seasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Delete all toons, you'll still have all the junk in your non-season stash


How does that work? I got 3 slots for new toons, guess if i delete some i get more slots. But what happens with geared/inventory stuff and stash? Stash stays untouched and geared and inventory equip gets deleted with the toon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^that's the problem. there is no point in keeping crap in NS stash if I blindly junk all toons. The best answer is just junk all toons and all gear honestly, but I have a hard time doing that. I'm a packrat of this useless gear that I'll likely never use.
> 
> I basically have a mule of each type and a couple extra WD for specific builds. That way I can look at the characters if I ever have that need (it actually comes up on occasion). I took a couple hours and got it all sorted and squared away. I have 6 open slots to see what Season 8 is about.


Using extra toons to keep class sets.


----------



## FlawleZ

Spent some time last night moving some junk. A lot of people think that keeping the NS stuff is pointless, and maybe it is if: You know you will be able to completely dedicate the time needed to push competitively from season start to season end, AND do this each and every season, AND plan to run multiple classes.

For me, things fluctuate a bit more with my time, sometimes it's as simple as how I choose to spend my free time. Also For me season 7 didn't really bring any new exciting builds than what we already had from before.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Spent some time last night moving some junk. A lot of people think that keeping the NS stuff is pointless, and maybe it is if: You know you will be able to completely dedicate the time needed to push competitively from season start to season end, AND do this each and every season, AND plan to run multiple classes.


It doesn't really have anything to do with how much you play or how competitive you are. It's just simply if you play seasons or not. If you only play seasons, there's no reason to worry about NS stash, even if you only play an hour a week.


----------



## FlawleZ

What's nice about non season is if your not playing consistently but still want to be able to jump in occasionally and run higher grifts, play with full builds or just have several different options for play styles. I took my almost unchanged season 3? Condemn sader and cleared a 60 solo first try. Nothing special for a sader grift clear but considering it's about 20+ levels than what it did in Season 3 I was impressed. Same thing with my untouched S2 Firebird. I carried someone through a 60.

It's definitely interesting to compare how things have changed through the seasons, patches, and over time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What's nice about non season is if your not playing consistently but still want to be able to jump in occasionally and run higher grifts, play with full builds or just have several different options for play styles. I took my almost unchanged season 3? Condemn sader and cleared a 60 solo first try. Nothing special for a sader grift clear but considering it's about 20+ levels than what it did in Season 3 I was impressed. Same thing with my untouched S2 Firebird. I carried someone through a 60.
> 
> It's definitely interesting to compare how things have changed through the seasons, patches, and over time.


Yeah there's been a few GR scaling reworks, and major set changes. GR60 is only max torment now though, similar to carrying someone through a T6 rift season 2.


----------



## yahu

I agree with what Crazy is saying. When I was saying pointless, I meant specifically for me.







Everyone plays their own way for sure, and I wouldn't want to assume the way I play is the same as everyone else.

I have almost zero desire to play NS. If they would leave a bigger chunk of time between season x end and season y start, I would likely jump into NS. 1 or 2 weeks isn't really enough time for me though.

That said...the fact that I can't bring myself to dump NS stash/toons says at some point I expect to play.







At the end of S7 I did play NS with one of the new members (agntallen) as he was the only one online and got involved too late to give S7 a roll.


----------



## Mikecdm

I used to keep 1 NS toon because I thought it had to do something with keeping the stuff in the stash. After S6, i deleted all toons, thinking stash stuff would go away. I've never played NS more than a few hours after the season ended just to get a clear. I still strip all my dps stuff and keep it in the NS stash. Currently I deleted all my S7 toons, but two. I have everything organized already. I'm still trying to get this 103 clear that should be really easy with 2800+ paragon but haven't had a good enough map yet. Once the season starts, i'll delete these two as well.


----------



## FlawleZ

With Blizcon coming up I tend to believe Blizzard would be much more likely to announce an expansion to D3 before an all new D4. Taking this with a grain of salt.

https://www.killping.com/blog/diablo-4-more-likely-new-rumors/


----------



## yahu

^I saw that diablo dice thing when rhykker first streamed it. definitely odd things going on, and you just never know with blizz. the big question is whether blizz is actually doing these crazy viral changes or are these diablo freaks just looking for crazy little things to find.









@Mikecdm I should really just keep 1 toon for each class. they can hold onto any really good dmg gear. Even if I were to play NS, it isn't as-if I would play with anything other than pretty much the best build from the season that had just ended, so no real need to keep endless set pieces around "just in case."

example...I still hold onto my zdps WD build "just in case." Even if it were to become a thing again, it would likely be implemented in different ways than it has been, as I wouldn't expect blizz to "un-nerf" something they clearly decided to nerf in a previous patch. If I get around to getting online before Friday I'll clear up a few more toons.

Quite honestly, I have more than enough slots for season as-is. I usually only have an alt or two of whatever toon I'm maining. I did build a support monk last season, but only got to use him a few times.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> With Blizcon coming up I tend to believe Blizzard would be much more likely to announce an expansion to D3 before an all new D4. Taking this with a grain of salt.
> 
> https://www.killping.com/blog/diablo-4-more-likely-new-rumors/


I believe an expansion to D3 is extremely unlikely. They would have been amping up the D3 patches to keep people interested and likely to buy an expansion pack. With a new game, like going for D4, then they can let D3 be whatever and people who lost interest in D3 years ago will still check out D4.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quite honestly, I have more than enough slots for season as-is. I usually only have an alt or two of whatever toon I'm maining. I did build a support monk last season, but only got to use him a few times.


I usually have like 2-3 different wiz builds going, zmonk, maybe sader for paragons, then a lot of mules. Thats why i delete all the toons. I suppose when you know exactly what you're going to need since they didn't change a single thing, you don' need to keep as many items.


----------



## yahu

that's true - S6 --> S7 (and from what it seems, S8) has very little in the "change" dept.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I got a friend request from Shimmy Beam ''''' LoL "" Has someone had a talk with him. Let's cut him some slack.....I'll accept..


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I usually have like 2-3 different wiz builds going, zmonk, maybe sader for paragons, then a lot of mules. Thats why i delete all the toons. I suppose when you know exactly what you're going to need since they didn't change a single thing, you don' need to keep as many items.


Me too but I think it's safe to kill off my twister wiz. Kind of sucks killing off good gear all with despair but I don't think twister Wiz will ever be a competitve build again. Was a broken mechanic anyway


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I got a friend request from Shimmy Beam ''''' LoL "" Has someone had a talk with him. Let's cut him some slack.....I'll accept..


wait a sec, are you saying let him back in??? after you requested he be kicked out?!


----------



## iARDAs

So I am back in Diablo 3 after months. Never played as Monk and started a career..

Question: Do Swords help the Monk? Cause in the animations the Monk attacks with hands even though swords are equipped.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> wait a sec, are you saying let him back in??? after you requested he be kicked out?!


He still shows up as a clan member when i sign on, unless maybe the friend request was made earlier . I haven't done much since last week. But I will stand with the majority...

P.S... I don't remember requesting him to be kicked I just said he was rude, Then I said "I" when someone took a vote "I was probably drinking or smoking or something"


----------



## Crazy9000

Pretty sure someone has to quit the clan for someone voted off to get back in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I am back in Diablo 3 after months. Never played as Monk and started a career..
> 
> Question: Do Swords help the Monk? Cause in the animations the Monk attacks with hands even though swords are equipped.


Yeah anything you can equip works.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> He still shows up as a clan member when i sign on, unless maybe the friend request was made earlier . I haven't done much since last week. But I will stand with the majority...
> 
> P.S... I don't remember requesting him to be kicked I just said he was rude, Then I said "I" when someone took a vote "I was probably drinking or smoking or something"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Pretty sure someone has to quit the clan for someone voted off to get back in.
> Yeah anything you can equip works.


lol @PaPaBlista I'll find your quote - you initially did say he was rude but I'm pretty sure it was you that followed up a few days later and were done (maybe you were on here drinkin' tokin' as well?). *edit - okay, maybe I was drinkin'/tokin' TekTaco appears to have called the vote a little bit after the discussion started.

I think Crazy is correct in that someone has to quit first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I am back in Diablo 3 after months. Never played as Monk and started a career..
> 
> Question: Do Swords help the Monk? Cause in the animations the Monk attacks with hands even though swords are equipped.


good timing - get in the clan (if not already - I remember you posting on here, so maybe you already are?) and we'll be firing it up this Friday at 5PM Pacific time for Season 8 start.

As for the swords, as Crazy said, they are fine. The reason the monk shows punching is likely due to the specific skill. If the skill animation is a kicking or punching attack, it won't show the character doing that with swords. Similar to say a wizard or WD wielding a 2h staff but casting something that has a specific animation.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> The reason the monk shows punching is likely due to the specific skill. If the skill animation is a kicking or punching attack, it won't show the character doing that with swords. Similar to say a wizard or WD wielding a 2h staff but casting something that has a specific animation.


"Way of the hundred fists" wouldn't make as much sense with swords.

Looks like iARDAS is from Turkey, so probably one of those EU realm guys.


----------



## yahu

as I was typing the reply I was wondering...but not enough to engage that scroll wheel to find out...


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah I play in EU servers only.. I can try US server but I am sure the lag will make it unplayable... Sux that I can not play with you guys. This goes to all games as majority are from US, and somehow EU players dont give a crap.

Even started a EU players Thread where EU players can gather up and play games... had 0 response.









I never completed Diablo 3 story before and this time I am determined as the MONK. It is a fantastic class... Nothing I played before in any other dungeoun crawler game....

Never ever played in Season as well LOL


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah, OCN is mostly US for gaming. There's a few EU players that pop in and out of this thread though.


----------



## FlawleZ

Isn't Cybertox EU? Or maybe he was AUS can't remember...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Isn't Cybertox EU? Or maybe he was AUS can't remember...


He is EU but I remember him saying something like he is playing in US servers. Not sure though.


----------



## Crazy9000

@Zaen is the only currently active EU I know of.


----------



## yahu

^yep @Zaen was pretty active through all of Season7. Maybe you guys can hook it up for Season8.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lol @PaPaBlista I'll find your quote - you initially did say he was rude but I'm pretty sure it was you that followed up a few days later and were done (maybe you were on here drinkin' tokin' as well?). *edit - okay, maybe I was drinkin'/tokin' TekTaco appears to have called the vote a little bit after the discussion started.


I called the vote and Papa agreed with me. lol.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Isn't Cybertox EU? Or maybe he was AUS can't remember...


Isn't he the guy who joined US servers, said how lame D3 was and then quit for a week and then came back? I haven't seen him in S7.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Isn't he the guy who joined US servers, said how lame D3 was and then quit for a week and then came back? I haven't seen him in S7.


It was a few seasons back. He was saying he had nobody to play with on EU so we told him to come to NA and join the clan, so he did.. then nobody was ever online, so he got kind of annoyed.









I remember sticking him in a few games with c9k, but that guy just isn't the best for conversation.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> but that guy just isn't the best for conversation.


I heard crazy Papa talks to him all the time....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It was a few seasons back. He was saying he had nobody to play with on EU so we told him to come to NA and join the clan, so he did.. then nobody was ever online, so he got kind of annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember sticking him in a few games with c9k, but that guy just isn't the best for conversation.


I don't know, C9k is a really good listener!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I don't know, C9k is a really good listener!


I've never heard him complain either!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yep @Zaen was pretty active through all of Season7. Maybe you guys can hook it up for Season8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> @Zaen is the only currently active EU I know of.


Yeah seems i'm the most active in EU, i'm in D3 every night for a couple hours, with the rare exception.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Isn't Cybertox EU? Or maybe he was AUS can't remember...


Haven't seen Cybertox since the end of the first month of S7. We played a bit together, i needed help gathering gear, RoRG was the biggest miss i needed for build and some cash for GR empwr, and he grouped me with other players. He was a bit inpatient with a dude that kept dying in vault runs but besides that he seems to know enough about D3 builds to be a solid D3 player.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I play in EU servers only.. I can try US server but I am sure the lag will make it unplayable... Sux that I can not play with you guys. This goes to all games as majority are from US, and somehow EU players dont give a crap.
> 
> Even started a EU players Thread where EU players can gather up and play games... had 0 response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never completed Diablo 3 story before and this time I am determined as the MONK. It is a fantastic class... Nothing I played before in any other dungeoun crawler game....
> 
> Never ever played in Season as well LOL


Monks are great







Did my first last season and the builds are more to my liking and also the way i like to play Diablo, Head On! Destroying things up close and personal.









S8 starts in about 2 days and i haven't gathered a group for season start yet, don't want to go the slow route doing campaign to lvl70 this time, even when i like the campaign and find it fun don't feel like taking 2 or 3 days to lvl70 this season. So if you want to run together sometimes in season add me







Skoll#2561

Nobody take this the wrong way. Diablo players are, in general, somewhat of "anti-social" ppl, i know i am xD and like to play solo. Since the first it was thought as a 1player game, only later on and mainly in D2 did it become a multiplayer game also. So you see, if there are many players, that like me play Diablo since the first, what they look for in a Diablo game is the solo experience with the option for multi to play with friends on occasion (i did in D2 doing LAN's with a friend or 2 on rare occasions). With D3 is the first time i join Battlenet and group play. Before this i only played group in KoL and UT, one is a simple but deep MMORPG played via browser the other a pure arena shooter.
Don't be down because no one ever replied to your thread, imo it's the nature of the majority of D3 players to play solo.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Ah man...I remember being like 10 years old playing the original Diablo.
It seems like the skeleton archers had the best AI ever. They would shoot and run over and over. Annoyed my past self so much.

Stay awhile and listen.


----------



## iARDAs

@Zaen

Yeah Cybertrox has not logged in for 2 months in my profile as well.

Anyway I added you. BattleTag is iARDAs#21256


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Yeah seems i'm the most active in EU, i'm in D3 every night for a couple hours, with the rare exception.
> Haven't seen Cybertox since the end of the first month of S7. We played a bit together, i needed help gathering gear, RoRG was the biggest miss i needed for build and some cash for GR empwr, and he grouped me with other players. He was a bit inpatient with a dude that kept dying in vault runs but besides that he seems to know enough about D3 builds to be a solid D3 player.
> Monks are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did my first last season and the builds are more to my liking and also the way i like to play Diablo, Head On! Destroying things up close and personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S8 starts in about 2 days and i haven't gathered a group for season start yet, don't want to go the slow route doing campaign to lvl70 this time, even when i like the campaign and find it fun don't feel like taking 2 or 3 days to lvl70 this season. So if you want to run together sometimes in season add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skoll#2561
> 
> Nobody take this the wrong way. Diablo players are, in general, somewhat of "anti-social" ppl, i know i am xD and like to play solo. Since the first it was thought as a 1player game, only later on and mainly in D2 did it become a multiplayer game also. So you see, if there are many players, that like me play Diablo since the first, what they look for in a Diablo game is the solo experience with the option for multi to play with friends on occasion (i did in D2 doing LAN's with a friend or 2 on rare occasions). With D3 is the first time i join Battlenet and group play. Before this i only played group in KoL and UT, one is a simple but deep MMORPG played via browser the other a pure arena shooter.
> Don't be down because no one ever replied to your thread, imo it's the nature of the majority of D3 players to play solo.


I would definitely not recommend running campaign to level to 70. Rifts and bounties sprinkled in is where it is at. It sounds like iARDAs wants to run campaign, but he can do that once he's geared up, and on a harder difficultly level.









you bring up an interesting point about Diablo players. Obviously a very general statement because I know there are some that can't stand playing unless in groups. I think you're right about some players though. In other games I really only play multiplayer, but Diablo I'm perfectly fine running solo, and I've probably logged many more hours as such. I run with others when I can and like to help people out, but as an example, I don't think I've ever joined a public game purposely (I've joined people that I know that happened to be in public games, but haven't gone directly to public).

Just realized I have a team meeting at end of day Friday for a coworker that is in from overseas, so I might be a tick late joining S8. Something always seems to come up, but I plan on running to 70 and as far as I can get before I black out.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Ah man...I remember being like 10 years old playing the original Diablo.
> It seems like the skeleton archers had the best AI ever. They would shoot and run over and over. Annoyed my past self so much.
> 
> Stay awhile and listen.


That and Fallens were my main reason to like to make Rogue archer that had a switch to meele with a vampiric sword. <3 that affix in the original Diablo


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @Zaen
> 
> Yeah Cybertrox has not logged in for 2 months in my profile as well.
> 
> Anyway I added you. BattleTag is iARDAs#21256


Accepted









Less then 48h for season start







\o/ but still no news about any changes or a new patch :\


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I would definitely not recommend running campaign to level to 70. Rifts and bounties sprinkled in is where it is at. It sounds like iARDAs wants to run campaign, but he can do that once he's geared up, and on a harder difficultly level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you bring up an interesting point about Diablo players. Obviously a very general statement because I know there are some that can't stand playing unless in groups. I think you're right about some players though. In other games I really only play multiplayer, but Diablo I'm perfectly fine running solo, and I've probably logged many more hours as such. I run with others when I can and like to help people out, but as an example, I don't think I've ever joined a public game purposely (I've joined people that I know that happened to be in public games, but haven't gone directly to public).
> 
> Just realized I have a team meeting at end of day Friday for a coworker that is in from overseas, so I might be a tick late joining S8. Something always seems to come up, but I plan on running to 70 and as far as I can get before I black out.


Ran campaign to lvl70 in previous 2 season ^_^ On the first i didn't know one could jump straight to bounties and rifts, this previous did that also because i was solo and started a few days after season began and i don't ask for help easily especially for lvling. Pride in doing it myself get's the best of me almost every time ^_^ trying no to this time around









Yes that statement about Diablo players is very broad and i meant no disrespect to anyone, it's my view of the "playing field" at least from what i know and see in previous Diablo games and i believe still goes on, taking into account that in D3 pub channel is mostly silence and the ppl i know that used to play Diablo and Diablo 2. Friends i know that enjoy more, or only care for, multiplayer tend to go for team shooters (like team fortress and now overwatch and such) or WoW.
Personally i admit i take joy in doing things solo most of the times. Feels more rewarding at times ^_^


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less then 48h for season start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \o/ but still no news about any changes or a new patch :\


This is all they are changing:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20324040/

Some new cosmetics for season journey, changing haedrigs gift bag a bit, changing the things you have to do for season journey.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> .... Pride in doing it myself get's the best of me almost every time ^_^ trying no to this time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that statement about Diablo players is very broad and i meant no disrespect to anyone, it's my view of the "playing field" at least from what i know and see in previous Diablo games and i believe still goes on, taking into account that in D3 pub channel is mostly silence and the ppl i know that used to play Diablo and Diablo 2. Friends i know that enjoy more, or only care for, multiplayer tend to go for team shooters (like team fortress and now overwatch and such) or WoW.
> Personally i admit i take joy in doing things solo most of the times. Feels more rewarding at times ^_^


I'm sure the rest of us have no idea what you're talking about regarding pride getting in the way of (efficient) progress.









I think pub channel is quiet because leeches can't very well talk while they're suckling off someone.







I like hanging out in bounty and goblin communities as there are a good deal of active discussions going on. I also hung out in the season plevel community this last season. helping others out actually kept me going this past season when I likely would have stopped playing.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys... What happens in season? Lol...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys... What happens in season? Lol...


When the season starts, there's an announcement in chat. Then, everyone goes to the hero creation screen, and there's an additional checkbox to make a "seasonal" character. In seasons, you don't have any of your items or levels from "non season" play, so everyone is starting over fresh. The seasons have their own leaderboards for highest greater rift completed, but otherwise the game is the same as non season (just everyone is fresh start). You can join the season at any time after it starts by making a new hero and checking the "seasonal character" box.

When the season ends, your seasonal character turns in to a non seasonal character. All your paragon experience gained in seasons is added to your non season paragon level (note that they don't just add the levels, as higher level take more XP.). Your characters still have their gear, and the items from your stash are sent to a "mailbox" where you can reclaim them to the current characters inventory (they can't just go to stash, since it's probably full of crap on nonseason too







).


----------



## yahu

^also, while there used to be specific new gear only available in season, non season players complained that they didn't get those items, so Blizzard allowed the new gear for everyone. So the only thing you get in season now are cosmetic upgrades (portraits, pets, wings - it all depends on the season), some armor xmogs, and an extra stash tab, all available by completing certain challenges in the "Season Journey."

I'm not sure how long this season will keep my attention seeing that it is the previous season, but without the gear, exp, leveled gems, etc.


----------



## FlawleZ

Also BF1 launches at midnight so I'll likely be off the D3 grid for a bit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Also BF1 launches at midnight so I'll likely be off the D3 grid for a bit.


Heh, I bet that's going to hurt the turnout significantly for season start.


----------



## yahu

ouch, no doubt


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> This is all they are changing:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20324040/
> 
> Some new cosmetics for season journey, changing haedrigs gift bag a bit, changing the things you have to do for season journey.


Thx







Posted that here when it came out ^_^ Eager for screaming "die you maggot!" xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think pub channel is quiet because leeches can't very well talk while they're suckling off someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like hanging out in bounty and goblin communities as there are a good deal of active discussions going on. I also hung out in the season plevel community this last season. helping others out actually kept me going this past season when I likely would have stopped playing.


I do Pub bounties, nothing else pub yeah ^_^ and as of chat only at a seasons channel. With the difficulty of having to make several toons this season, due to the conquests/journey of mastering 8 set dungeons, i imagine i will join a few more channels to help with that and when i'm done with mine help others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys... What happens in season? Lol...


C9k said it all, and Yahu still was able to add some more.
Seasons, imo, can be resumed to doing some hard to very hard objectives and get extra room in your stash with one more tab per season (max of 10 tabs total), non-seasonal or seasonal stash since they are the same actually. This is a challenge because of the clean & fresh start with no XP or gear from non-season.


----------



## yahu

I wonder if they stopped S7 and started S8 so suddenly to get the 10 stash tab over with. maybe to get season started so that people would already be in prior to whatever is announced at blizzcon? I'm assuming if they do announce D4 (I'm not holding my breath) it will be a big exodus of folks from D3. it still just feels weird there is no major change. I wish they would "un-nerf" ring of emptiness for WD pet builds! gargs hitting for trillions...


----------



## Cybertox

I think I am done with Diablo 3, its is just way too time demanding and not really all that enjoyable in the long run. Season 7 was my last season by the looks of it, 0 enthusiasm for season 8.


----------



## iARDAs

Thank you so much for the answers guys. Will rep you later on. But quick question.

I just started my firstr ever Seasonal Hero.. Should I dive into Adventure mode? Or play the story?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you so much for the answers guys. Will rep you later on. But quick question.
> 
> I just started my firstr ever Seasonal Hero.. Should I dive into Adventure mode? Or play the story?


Straight into adventure mode.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you so much for the answers guys. Will rep you later on. But quick question.
> 
> I just started my firstr ever Seasonal Hero.. Should I dive into Adventure mode? Or play the story?


Doing the story is fine if you're new to Diablo. Most people are more interested in the end game content though, and go straight to adventure mode.


----------



## kewldude

Hello all,

I am the one known as ShimmyBeam. I see after a little tiff that I had with a longer standing member of the Clan, it was decided that I should be kicked. I fully accept this punishment, I just wish the hastiness of this action wasn't so abrupt. I didn't receive any kind of warning, message, in game PM or anything on the subject. If I did offend anyone while in-game I do apologize, but my personality comes off as rude to some. I did only want to help, and I know there are a few that can attest to me helping to gear them up after Eden was so nice to lend me a hand. I only hope that those I offended can forgive me.

Happy hunting everyone









PS: Sorry for my delayed response to this issue, but I have been very busy at work.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

FeelsBadMan.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewldude*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am the one known as ShimmyBeam. I see after a little tiff that I had with a longer standing member of the Clan, it was decided that I should be kicked. I fully accept this punishment, I just wish the hastiness of this action wasn't so abrupt. I didn't receive any kind of warning, message, in game PM or anything on the subject. If I did offend anyone while in-game I do apologize, but my personality comes off as rude to some. I did only want to help, and I know there are a few that can attest to me helping to gear them up after Eden was so nice to lend me a hand. I only hope that those I offended can forgive me.
> 
> Happy hunting everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Sorry for my delayed response to this issue, but I have been very busy at work.


It all started here, I think there were misunderstandings and maybe some "illicit use of steroids" But go back to post - http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/28280_20#post_25547919

Then talk to me, I guess I'm the one you're look'in for.









P.S I like the name ... Jimmy Beam, Oh wait...


----------



## kewldude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> It all started here, I think there were misunderstandings and maybe some "illicit use of steroids" But go back to post - http://www.overclock.net/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/28280_20#post_25547919
> 
> Then talk to me, I guess I'm the one you're look'in for.


I read that. I feel that should not merit a kick. While I am new, a warning would have been sufficient. I noticed some people just "joined in on the witch hunt"(For any references to what I speak to just search this thread for "Shimmy") One person even said that they didn't know if I had made an initial post (Which I did) but he would just go ahead and assume that I didn't. It does seem to me that people who commented on this subject were far more rude than I was to you. Regardless of all of this PaPa, I am sorry if I came off as rude.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewldude*
> 
> I read that. I feel that should not merit a kick. While I am new, a warning would have been sufficient. I noticed some people just "joined in on the witch hunt"(For any references to what I speak to just search this thread for "Shimmy") One person even said that they didn't know if I had made an initial post (Which I did) but he would just go ahead and assume that I didn't. It does seem to me that people who commented on this subject were far more rude than I was to you. Regardless of all of this PaPa, I am sorry if I came off as rude.


Did you scroll ahead and read all the post concerning this matter ? I don't feel it was a kick matter, I know I said " I " when it was ask for a vote, Sometimes I'm a a$$ wipe (when I'm drinkin and token ) but i really didn't think anything would come of it .
I would reinstate if everyone else would . The clan needs players, and your a good player... I don't want enemies they turn into Trolls....


----------



## kewldude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Did you scroll ahead and read all the post concerning this matter ? I don't feel it was a kick matter, I know I said " I " when it was ask for a vote, Sometimes I'm a a$$ wipe (when I'm drinkin and token ) but i really didn't think anything would come of it .
> I would reinstate if everyone else would . The clan needs players, and your a good player... I don't want enemies they turn into Trolls....


I did read it. You simply mentioned what happened and then it seems that everyone else just bandwagoned on the vote to get me kicked without ever having played with me. I am not an enemy whatsoever and do not blame you for what happened, I just thought I should come back one last time to apologize and then be on my way. No hard feelings?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I started the kick as a joke if I recall and drunk Papa agreed.
Come back in the clan if you want.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewldude*
> 
> I did read it. You simply mentioned what happened and then it seems that everyone else just bandwagoned on the vote to get me kicked without ever having played with me. I am not an enemy whatsoever and do not blame you for what happened, I just thought I should come back one last time to apologize and then be on my way. No hard feelings?


ByGones Be ByGones come on back.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Well guys I finally bit the bullet.
MSI Motherboard Z170A Krait Gaming 3X Core,
Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz,
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 AERO 8G,
Kingston HyperX Savage 16GB RAM.

= $ 790.00 Should all be here by Wednesday

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/krait2.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/core 5.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/core 5 2.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/fury.jpg.html

Just added this + $150.00 

I have had the ole blue lite special since 2008 and done all I can to it . My son will most likely end up with it . He's on a P4 3.0 with AGP graphics, (my last old system)


----------



## kewldude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> ByGones Be ByGones come on back.


Glad we put that behind us, but I don't know that I want to be in a clan that would kick me out on a joke.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Isn't Cybertox EU? Or maybe he was AUS can't remember...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Isn't he the guy who joined US servers, said how lame D3 was and then quit for a week and then came back? I haven't seen him in S7.


I played Season 7 and carried Zaen throughout the whole beginning of it. I am done with Diablo 3 though, as mentioned I wont be participating in Season 8 or any other upcoming ones unless there will be an expansion or something of that sort which seems very unlikely. I played on US only once and that was in Season 6 and only for a very short while.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well guys I finally bit the bullet.
> MSI Motherboard Z170A Krait Gaming 3X Core,
> Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz,
> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 AERO 8G,
> Kingston HyperX Savage 16GB RAM.
> 
> = $ 790.00 Should all be here by Wednesday
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/krait2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/core 5.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/core 5 2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/fury.jpg.html
> 
> Just added this + $150.00
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the ole blue lite special since 2008 and done all I can to it . My son will most likely end up with it . He's on a P4 3.0 with AGP graphics, (my last old system)


Dang, that is a sweet little system for not allot of scratch. Good job there Papa.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewldude*
> 
> Glad we put that behind us, but I don't know that I want to be in a clan that would kick me out on a joke.


I reached out to Shimmy in-game this weekend before reading the thread (I didn't know he posted). I didn't personally know it was a joke (I thought the taco had a similar run-in as papa), and now I feel like the horse's patoot. I'll reach out to him (if he doesn't get a chance to read this) and see if he wants back in.

When papa first mentioned reinstatement I was thinking that sends a bad message. I did try to reach out to Shimmy in-game prior to removal but it was the end of Season and our schedules didn't line up for a couple weeks.

I'll see if he'll rejoin, but understand if he won't. In the future I'll reach out to anyone in question.


----------



## inedenimadam

Im am just going to put this out there...We kicked Shimmy, but we let Raven stay...


----------



## yahu

^lol - very very true. I've at least gotten him grounded once tho. "slap your dad on the belly and I'll give you this xmog." NightRaven has gone offline.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - very very true. I've at least gotten him grounded once tho. "slap your dad on the belly and I'll give you this xmog." NightRaven has gone offline.


Thats messed up. Where is Lemons anyway. Guess his kid started playing and he decided to retire?


----------



## yahu

well it was either that or kick him







you know lemans - he was barely into S7 and S8 is dang near identical. He'll likely get in sometime with Ranger and other buddies.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I played Season 7 and carried Zaen throughout the whole beginning of it. I am done with Diablo 3 though, as mentioned I wont be participating in Season 8 or any other upcoming ones unless there will be an expansion or something of that sort which seems very unlikely. I played on US only once and that was in Season 6 and only for a very short while.


And a very appreciated boost idd, especially the group stuff, the vault runs were comical lolololololol. Thx for your patient during the jeweler recipes collecting for the journey and last set pieces for the monk.
Sad to know D3 doesn't excite you anymore, but i guess i'm new and most have been playing D3 for 5 years now and as for me it's only been less then 1year, so i get it. Personally haven't touched another game in 2months, got Deus-Ex collecting dust now xD Played about half the game but had to concentrate on S7 to achieve all i intended to









S8 started sloooow for me, couldn't put in the time i wanted so i'm only a P69 Barb on T4. Finished getting the IK set last night.
Now i will NR/GR until i can use several times a gem of ease to remove level off XP gear then i can lvl another toon. Haven't decided what i will do, guessing it will depend if i make a zdps barb or not, if not need to make another toon for group rifting probably a zdps monk; if yes i make a Sader or DH for solo. Most lightly a sader so i can use the XP gear i made while lvling the Barb.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Well guys I finally bit the bullet.
> MSI Motherboard Z170A Krait Gaming 3X Core,
> Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz,
> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 AERO 8G,
> Kingston HyperX Savage 16GB RAM.
> 
> = $ 790.00 Should all be here by Wednesday
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/krait2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/core 5.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/core 5 2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/fury.jpg.html
> 
> Just added this + $150.00
> 
> I have had the ole blue lite special since 2008 and done all I can to it . My son will most likely end up with it . He's on a P4 3.0 with AGP graphics, (my last old system)


Looking good and the whole pack seems great value for performance. Similar to mine, except mobo brand and Graphics series. I went almost full Asus setup and bought the system 1 piece every month just after Skylake launched and was pricier then yours is going to be.
Does that mobo have the M.2 slot bellow the CPU socket? That may warm up a bit if you use a air cooler on the CPU since the block will be over it. Probably not much Cº/Fº but it might be warm. On mine it's between the 2nd and 3rd PCI lane where it takes hot air from my GPU. Been delaying buying a M.2 SSD for that and also because the one i want is still to expensive for my pocket atm.

And this is it http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/memory-storage/ssd/950-pro/MZ-V5P512BW


It's €350, little more in $. Probably going to settle for something cheaper unless the price drops €50 until x-mas.


----------



## Crazy9000

I just got 950 pro's in my new work computer and it's really nice... making me tempted to upgrade my home PC even though I really don't need it lol.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Those are nice.

I have no interest in building a new PC until I can get a hard wire connection downstairs. I'll probably run the cable this winter since it's cooler in the attic.
I go back and forth about putting a HTPC or getting the Steam Link.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I just got 950 pro's in my new work computer and it's really nice... making me tempted to upgrade my home PC even though I really don't need it lol.


In my home PC i got already 2 kingston SSD's (different gen and capacity) they do the job, fairly well, but those M.2 speeds make me salivate like a Pavlov dog when the bell rang







Was thinking of making it main drive when i get it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> In my home PC i got already 2 kingston SSD's (different gen and capacity) they do the job, fairly well, but those M.2 speeds make me salivate like a Pavlov dog when the bell rang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking of making it main drive when i get it.


Between the 950 pro and i7 6700 with DDR4 memory, some operations that took my old computer (~1 year old laptop with i7 and normal ssd) minutes are only taking seconds. I think there's some kind of exponential slowdown in solidworks when your PC can't keep up lol.

Probably will wait for Star Citizen (or Diablo 4, come on Blizz) before upgrading home PC though, CPU is keeping up with my 1080 just fine.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Between the 950 pro and i7 6700 with DDR4 memory, some operations that took my old computer (~1 year old laptop with i7 and normal ssd) minutes are only taking seconds. I think there's some kind of exponential slowdown in solidworks when your PC can't keep up lol.
> 
> Probably will wait for Star Citizen (or Diablo 4, come on Blizz) before upgrading home PC though, CPU is keeping up with my 1080 just fine.


Hmmm... some sort of bottleneck perhaps that grinds speed down as more time passes during data transfers? Seen some transfers suffer from a sort of downspeed during transfers of mixed size files (1k to several GB's) specially during the smaller size files, starts with a good speed but keeps loosing it the more time the transfer takes until it stabilizes at some 10Mb transfer speed, seen worse actually but that is the most common.

Aaaaahh Star Citizen, eager to try that, seems the type of game were my shooter personality would thrive until UT4 get's going







D4.... imo wishful thinking (i have it too btw ;p ) more lightly an expansion, although i don't see how they would finance that given the game is 5years+ old and loosing players interest with every season. If you look at what Blizz did with D2 you can see that they stagnated most of the game few years after the launch of the expansion (i fear the same with D3). Although in Battlenet multiplayer they did make adjustments (nerfs really) for some years after and they still had ppl playing D2 until the launch of D3 (maybe there still are lolol) but i don't put my neck on the line for any of the choices, D4 or D3 exp :\


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> ...Now i will NR/GR until i can use several times a gem of ease to remove level off XP gear then i can lvl another toon...


I don't know how the EU communities are, but I definitely would not recommend spending time doing this when it would take less than 30min for someone to lvl you from a power leveling community. I leveled at least 15 people this weekend, both from inside the clan, and people from the power leveling community.

If you felt inclined to do that work with gem of ease, I'd recommend a few pieces: Leoric's crown and 3pc cain's (with rorg in cube). not for self-leveling per se but more for making someone's power leveling of you that much quicker.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Looking good and the whole pack seems great value for performance. Similar to mine, except mobo brand and Graphics series. I went almost full Asus setup and bought the system 1 piece every month just after Skylake launched and was pricier then yours is going to be.
> Does that mobo have the M.2 slot bellow the CPU socket? That may warm up a bit if you use a air cooler on the CPU since the block will be over it. Probably not much Cº/Fº but it might be warm. On mine it's between the 2nd and 3rd PCI lane where it takes hot air from my GPU. Been delaying buying a M.2 SSD for that and also because the one i want is still to expensive for my pocket atm.
> 
> It's €350, little more in $. Probably going to settle for something cheaper unless the price drops €50 until x-mas.


The M.2 is below the cpu but a good distance, Thats a nice M.2 drive but I can't cut out that kinda money right now, but that 512gb would be nice,
I've had the ASUS M2N32sli since they came out in 07 it started with a 6000+ and 4 gigs of ram and a couple nVidia 8800 512mb cards, the Phenom 945 is the highest this board takes and 8 gigs of ram is it. It is a sweet board never had one issue with it and my son will probably use it until it dies because he's a cheap a$$. This will probably be my last PC it should be upgradeable for some time, Tell the truth I dont really need to upgrade the ole blu lite does it all I play Rise of the Tomb Raider on high and some ultra settings with no problems, fallout 4 very high and I don't notice any lag or anything , Truth is I just wanted it.
I worked all my life raised two kids and got divorced lost everything pretty much, Now I'm kind of sick I don't know how long I have left and I can't take it with me so I'm spending some of it. Completely rebuilt my Harley this past winter also.
Next season I plan to ride coast to coast HWY 50 and RTE 66 already mapped have all my overnights planned. All I can say is the old adage LIFE IS SHORT BOYS Live it now.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I don't know how the EU communities are, but I definitely would not recommend spending time doing this when it would take less than 30min for someone to lvl you from a power leveling community. I leveled at least 15 people this weekend, both from inside the clan, and people from the power leveling community.
> 
> If you felt inclined to do that work with gem of ease, I'd recommend a few pieces: Leoric's crown and 3pc cain's (with rorg in cube). not for self-leveling per se but more for making someone's power leveling of you that much quicker.


That was the general idea. Already made lvl23 3pc cain's and another 2pc , born's i think, and a lvl8 leoric's xD \o/ used all that for my current barb, even solo it was fast to lvl 70 since i kept upping the floor lvl and XP gain per kill. Already cubed the crown and was thinking of making a lvl 70 cains and born's set's, remove level off them with gem of ease and then i can lvl or help others pwr lvl me very easily. Problem with this is if i choose another class other then strength, since the gear will be made by my barb. That made me think everything over and guess i have to ask for a pwr lvl to make it more time efficient, specially the for upping of gems in GR's. the lvlving of gem of ease 8 times to lvl25 plus gems for solo and group toons... ::faint:: ... it will be, already, too much for the time i have to give. Again this season i don't have a RoRG yet lol hope it's not like last were it took around 4 weeks to get one


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> The M.2 is below the cpu but a good distance, Thats a nice M.2 drive but I can't cut out that kinda money right now, but that 512gb would be nice,
> I've had the ASUS M2N32sli since they came out in 07 it started with a 6000+ and 4 gigs of ram and a couple nVidia 8800 512mb cards, the Phenom 945 is the highest this board takes and 8 gigs of ram is it. It is a sweet board never had one issue with it and my son will probably use it until it dies because he's a cheap a$$. This will probably be my last PC it should be upgradeable for some time, Tell the truth I dont really need to upgrade the ole blu lite does it all I play Rise of the Tomb Raider on high and some ultra settings with no problems, fallout 4 very high and I don't notice any lag or anything , Truth is I just wanted it.
> I worked all my life raised two kids and got divorced lost everything pretty much, Now I'm kind of sick I don't know how long I have left and I can't take it with me so I'm spending some of it. Completely rebuilt my Harley this past winter also.
> Next season I plan to ride coast to coast HWY 50 and RTE 66 already mapped have all my overnights planned. All I can say is the old adage LIFE IS SHORT BOYS Live it now.


A buddy gave me 2 of those 8800, brother in arms ed, collecting dust now i got a new system







were some nice cards







Phenom are even better








After 9 years a upgrade may not be needed but it is best to keep with the pace of new connection types, like the several USB types there are now, a new mobo will have more compatibility with more connection types for new devices. Not to mention if you want to try out Win10 (nothing to loose ones shirt over believe me. thinking of returning to Win7







) which doesn't run in many legacy systems very well.
Sounds like a nice ride you got planned







Getting a "traveling" bike is something i have planned to get sooner or later







i enjoy that as well.


----------



## lemans81

Just read the rewards and changes for season 8...can someone just log into my account and get me the Andariel "wings"?

Sorry, I want to be a supporter but I don't feel like they tried at all.....will be hopeful for season 9.


----------



## yahu

^FWIW - they're super easy to get. with us power-leveling you and pushing through season journey chapter 4 (except solo gr20, which should be cake), you should have the wings in a couple hours?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Just read the rewards and changes for season 8...can someone just log into my account and get me the Andariel "wings"?
> 
> Sorry, I want to be a supporter but I don't feel like they tried at all.....will be hopeful for season 9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^FWIW - they're super easy to get. with us power-leveling you and pushing through season journey chapter 4 (except solo gr20, which should be cake), you should have the wings in a couple hours?


Wings are a reward for finishing chapter 4, that also gives the last 2 set pieces and the picture frame. Easy enough to get with a little boost. Solo GR20 with the full set, any class can make it imo.

Yahu is right, give it 2h and you're done









Btw, Bilzz mentioned on the season preview that the wings would allow for the toon to say Andariel's catch phrase "Die you maggot!" Sadly i don't notice that with my barb. Anyone has? or is it just another misleading announcement? Bah i really wanted to shout that, would become my fav wings if it did let one say Andariel's catch phrase ^_ ^


----------



## iARDAs

What are wings good for?

As you might recall I started the game for like 10th time in the last 5 years and never got past Act 3. However I am now determined and started a Barbarian seasonal character... I will evantually get the wings as I will finish Act 4 this time but what are they for? Cosmetics?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What are wings good for?
> 
> As you might recall I started the game for like 10th time in the last 5 years and never got past Act 3. However I am now determined and started a Barbarian seasonal character... I will evantually get the wings as I will finish Act 4 this time but what are they for? Cosmetics?


Yeah, just cosmetic.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What are wings good for?
> 
> As you might recall I started the game for like 10th time in the last 5 years and never got past Act 3. However I am now determined and started a Barbarian seasonal character... I will evantually get the wings as I will finish Act 4 this time but what are they for? Cosmetics?


Maybe i understood u wrong... but i think not.
You won't get the wings, or other cosmetic rewards like the picture frame (that are exclusive each season), doing just the campaign. Although i would have advised you to do it again to get to know some maps and enemy behavior (like the attack animations) and generally review what you already know. You will have to get in adventure mode to do the Rifts, NR and GR, not to mention the bounties.

As you can read in previous recent posts, one of the season journey achievements is to do a Greater Rift (GR), solo, at lvl 20. And as you progress in the journey it will be harder and higher levels but no reward except bragging rights and new styles of the seasonal picture frame









The cosmetic rewards are given by achieving season objectives/quests.
This season you get nothing for finishing chapter 1 of the season journey, for completing chapter 2 you get the first 2 set pieces for your class (barbarian you get Immortal King's), chapter 3 another 2 pieces for the set and chapter 4 you get the last 2 pieces, the seasonal picture frame and the wings. These rewards change with every season.

You should check the journal to know what you did already in that chapter. In game top right corner, hover the mouse over the icons there, one is a leaf with a small circle on it's left, 'click' that, also you can use "shift+j" to open the journey "log" or simply right click your portrait and one of the options there should be your season journey.

also here is a season tracker in case you want to know what is needed for the final chapters







It's always a good thing to know what is coming









http://d3resource.com/journey/

omg forgot to mention the most important reward for doing season. The extra stash tab. If you checked the link for the season tracker you can see that you earn the tab when you complete Conqueror achievements









And btw it is possible to do achievements from chapters your aren't in yet. Example: you can be doing chapter 1 and complete achievements of chapter 2 before you have completed chapter 1. Not sure but i think you won't get the act 2/3/4 reward unless you also completed previous acts to, but i'm not sure on this one.

I probably will be able to help in what ever you need around this weekend, haven't got all basic gear for my build but i got the full set and i can manage fine T7 solo with just that, so i'm sure i can manage T4 2players. Also i have some days off work next week and i'm probably poring it in D3







hehehehehe ^_^


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> A buddy gave me 2 of those 8800, brother in arms ed, collecting dust now i got a new system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were some nice cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phenom are even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 9 years a upgrade may not be needed but it is best to keep with the pace of new connection types, like the several USB types there are now, a new mobo will have more compatibility with more connection types for new devices. Not to mention if you want to try out Win10 (nothing to loose ones shirt over believe me. thinking of returning to Win7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) which doesn't run in many legacy systems very well.
> Sounds like a nice ride you got planned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a "traveling" bike is something i have planned to get sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i enjoy that as well.


I've been on Win 10 for sometime after tweaking it I am starting to like it I do a clean install this time, I done the free upgrade on this PC so I'll pass that on to my son.
I received my cpu and memory today, The guy i bought the msi video card from emailed me yesterday and someone in his retail store sold it, he refunded me promptly, and the 240gb m.2 ssd I would have to put on backorder or find a good price somewhere else SO I went to newegg and bought these. EVGA Superclocked and a X400 512gb .

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070evga.jpg.html

http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/512ssd.jpg.html


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070evga.jpg.html


Before you tune that SC, pull off the cooler and heat plate to make sure there are thermal pads over the 'fets. There has been some grumbling about some of the ACX cooler cards from EVGA overheating the VRMs, and with a bank of memory remarkably close to the VRM section of the PCB, its likely to cause all sorts of problems.

Don't get me wrong, EVGA is making great cards, this is just an oversight on some of their cards, but you need to check it to ensure you don't bake it.

Edit to add a link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1614403/guru3d-evga-ftw-1080-and-1070-have-overheating-issues

The headline reads like its just the FTW, but reports from users with other cards seems to point at the FTW no being alone, and is likely an issue with the ACX cooler instead of a specific model.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Before you tune that SC, pull off the cooler and heat plate to make sure there are thermal pads over the 'fets. There has been some grumbling about some of the ACX cooler cards from EVGA overheating the VRMs, and with a bank of memory remarkably close to the VRM section of the PCB, its likely to cause all sorts of problems.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, EVGA is making great cards, this is just an oversight on some of their cards, but you need to check it to ensure you don't bake it.
> 
> Edit to add a link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1614403/guru3d-evga-ftw-1080-and-1070-have-overheating-issues
> 
> The headline reads like its just the FTW, but reports from users with other cards seems to point at the FTW no being alone, and is likely an issue with the ACX cooler instead of a specific model.


I will do that, I usually put Arctic Silver on if it's a used card, I may do that to this new one . I'll check out that article. Thanks for the heads up. I just got a email from Newegg the card and M.2 drive will arrive tomorrow.









I may put some heat sinks on the ssd also. Edit: Just read up on it they are offering free pads for those who need them, I will find out tomorrow


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I've been on Win 10 for sometime after tweaking it I am starting to like it I do a clean install this time, I done the free upgrade on this PC so I'll pass that on to my son.
> I received my cpu and memory today, The guy i bought the msi video card from emailed me yesterday and someone in his retail store sold it, he refunded me promptly, and the 240gb m.2 ssd I would have to put on backorder or find a good price somewhere else SO I went to newegg and bought these. EVGA Superclocked and a X400 512gb .
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070evga.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/512ssd.jpg.html


Good picks







1070 over 1050 and Sandisk is one of my fav brands in memories, specially for pen drives and external HDD/SSD, they do quality stuff









My preference these last years have been towards Asus, Gyga and MSI GPU's. I liked EVGA but lately they have been plagued by little problems with cooling. The 900 series they had crap fans in the FTW's and some other's that used the ACX 2.0 cooling system, with the 1000 series i haven't read much so i can't say much about it but if some have missing heatsink pads.... uppps.. another bad notch in EVGA's rep. Previous ACX cooling wasn't great either. So be careful and check pads like inedenimadam said, that said u got a great GPU there


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Good picks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1070 over 1050 and Sandisk is one of my fav brands in memories, specially for pen drives and external HDD/SSD, they do quality stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My preference these last years have been towards Asus, Gyga and MSI GPU's. I liked EVGA but lately they have been plagued by little problems with cooling. The 900 series they had crap fans in the FTW's and some other's that used the ACX 2.0 cooling system, with the 1000 series i haven't read much so i can't say much about it but if some have missing heatsink pads.... uppps.. another bad notch in EVGA's rep. Previous ACX cooling wasn't great either. So be careful and check pads like inedenimadam said, that said u got a great GPU there


Well I received all the rest of my parts today except the CPU cooler it should be here tomorrow, So you know what I'll be doing tomorrow, I couldn't wait I spent today cleaning and organizing my space move the ole box and since I had it out I figured why not test that 1070, so I did even on this Phenom 945 it screams. I can't wait to see what the i5 puts out. I ran heaven here's what I got (all on ultra settings and extreme tess).

Phenom 945 and 8gb OCZ platinum GTX 670 2gb
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/670test.jpg.html

Phenom 945 and 8gb OCZ platinum GTX 1070 8gb
http://s1155.photobucket.com/user/PaPaBlista/media/1070 heav.jpg.html

For being on all ultra that 670 ain't no slouch. It runs anything I throw at it.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm mostly up and running now just need a few more pieces and my barb will be at least viable....hopefully. Probably would be there already if Lemans wasn't being a turd =P


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'm mostly up and running now just need a few more pieces and my barb will be at least viable....hopefully. Probably would be there already if Lemans wasn't being a turd =P


Wha?


----------



## The LAN Man

YOU HEARD ME LEMANS A TURD. I still love you though


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'm mostly up and running now just need a few more pieces and my barb will be at least viable....hopefully. Probably would be there already if Lemans wasn't being a turd =P
> 
> 
> 
> Wha?
Click to expand...

Next time you see NightRaven play D3, do me a favor and disable Clan item drops in chat for us. I don't mind playing with him, but the begging...


----------



## PerfectTekniq

He'd ask for something like 5 minutes after it popped up on the clan chat and raged at me when I told him I got rid of it.

"DUDE DROP ALL!!!!"


----------



## lemans81

I take no responsibility for his actions in game....I suggest you ignore him.....he is 8 so....he has no clue how to play correctly.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Twink told him to punch you in the nuts one day....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I take no responsibility for his actions in game....I suggest you ignore him.....he is 8 so....he has no clue how to play correctly.


Come on mang!!! help us out...just turn off his item filter for us! it will take you like 2 seconds when he is logged in.


----------



## The LAN Man

Eden you going to be on tonight?


----------



## Crazy9000

I think Lemans should give his kids a mod that highlights items people get in clan, and puts it in bold if they are in the same game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Eden you going to be on tonight?


For a bit, getting on in a few.

Edit to add:

You guys should check out the humble bundle this week, there is a game Lumino City in the low tier that is quite an amazing work of art.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Took me a second to locate it.

It's under the Day of the Devs Bundle.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Anyone have from definite no's and yes's on peripherals? (KB,Mouse, headset)

I haven't upgraded since initial purchase of my PC back in 2012 and I feel I need to change it up since I'm using a wireless kb, wireless mouse (g700) that even when plugged in it loses connection sometimes, and a headset that I probably got for $10.


----------



## iARDAs

So I had started as a Barbarian this season. My first season ever and I never finished the game before so it will be a first... At first it was difficult but I am rekting everything so far easily... It is not a difficult mode I must say.

I am level 44 and around Zultan Koul missions.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I had started as a Barbarian this season. My first season ever and I never finished the game before so it will be a first... At first it was difficult but I am rekting everything so far easily... It is not a difficult mode I must say.
> 
> I am level 44 and around Zultan Koul missions.


Barb has always been my favorite class. WD is second and I feel like I'm running WD more because I can piggy back on Twink and pick up his garbage...which is treasure to me.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I had started as a Barbarian this season. My first season ever and I never finished the game before so it will be a first... At first it was difficult but I am rekting everything so far easily... It is not a difficult mode I must say.
> 
> I am level 44 and around Zultan Koul missions.


Remember you can turn up the difficulty for more xp and loot.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Remember you can turn up the difficulty for more xp and loot.


I dont have that option at Expert... I only have "lower difficulty" option.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I dont have that option at Expert... I only have "lower difficulty" option.


It's only available when you set up the game to start it. They didn't want people getting a bunch of elites down to 1/10th life then cranking the difficulty up.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd ask for something like 5 minutes after it popped up on the clan chat and raged at me when I told him I got rid of it.
> 
> "DUDE DROP ALL!!!!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Twink told him to punch you in the nuts one day....


lol - I don't mind him, but I don't shy away from telling him how it is. E.g. - yesterday he already ran a GR20 and he wanted me to carry him so he could get mats to socket a weapon to complete chapter IV. I told him to go run his own rifts like the rest of us and do it on his own, then I'd carry him. So he gave up and mooched on r-dub.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Barb has always been my favorite class. WD is second and I feel like I'm running WD more because I can piggy back on Twink and pick up his garbage...which is treasure to me.


man, I haven't been able to hook up with you much if at all this season. I know one of the times your computer died or something, and you dropped out. Mostly been seeing you on Hearthstone I think?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> man, I haven't been able to hook up with you much if at all this season. I know one of the times your computer died or something, and you dropped out. Mostly been seeing you on Hearthstone I think?


I use Hearthstone on my phone just to check who's online. Depending on who's on I'll hop on
D3 or Overwatch.
The baby started sleeping in his own room so I've been able to play nights a bit more often. However, work has had me stuck here for 12+ hours daily. We always get crazy busy heading into the end of the year because all the big corporations need to spend their allowance money.

Just wrapped up a Kaiser building in San Diego, now doing a combination of 17 floors in Downtown LA and surrounding areas.


----------



## yahu

ah yeah...I really hope it quiets down a bit for the holidays at my new role. We'll see.

BTW - I spoke with FNG this morning before I passed out (okay, after I passed out several times but passed out for reals...sorry R-dub!). sounded like he was going to fire it up again, but I couldn't stay up any longer.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> E.g. - yesterday he already ran a GR20 and he wanted me to carry him so he could get mats to socket a weapon to complete chapter IV. I told him to go run his own rifts like the rest of us and do it on his own, then I'd carry him. So he gave up and mooched on r-dub.


I always wondered how old Nightraven was....









We did let him run with us for a bit but finally his wailing for drops got too be too much so I did block him. I'm sure he's a good kid but after repeated asking him to be patient it just got to be too much.

Eh, no problem Twink about passing out, I can relate, lol.


----------



## yahu

^haha, no doubt. We're like 2 passed-out ships in the night.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I always wondered how old Nightraven was....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did let him run with us for a bit but finally his wailing for drops got too be too much so I did block him. I'm sure he's a good kid but after repeated asking him to be patient it just got to be too much.
> 
> Eh, no problem Twink about passing out, I can relate, lol.


He jumped into our game the other night, and closed our rift while we were still in it ! Roy lost a lot of crap on the ground. But we never knew his age then, so we take back everything we said and the name calling ....


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> He jumped into our game the other night, and closed our rift while we were still in it ! Roy lost a lot of crap on the ground. But we never knew his age then, so we take back everything we said and the name calling ....


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## yahu

LMAO!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> LMAO!


Yea me too, It's just a game... but if a person was going for something like a chapter completion they might get pretty PO'ed. I'm not that guy. When my son was 8 he pissed his pants because he didn't want to pause PS1 Test drive....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> ... When my son was 8 he pissed his pants because he didn't want to pause PS1 Test drive....


^wow, how game achievements have changed over the years!


----------



## PaPaBlista




----------



## PaPaBlista

Finally going to get my CPU cooler tomorrow. Big shipping screw up it was 2 miles from my house and they sent it back to Indy , 100 miles away. So I will build tomorrow, chomp'in the bit here...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> When my son was 8 he pissed his pants because he didn't want to pause PS1 Test drive....


That's why you gotta train em to use a bottle from a young age.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> When my son was 8 he pissed his pants because he didn't want to pause PS1 Test drive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you gotta train em to use a bottle from a young age.
Click to expand...

My boys are PROs at car ride bottle pissing. Seattle traffic has proven their abilities.


----------



## yahu

hopefully the kids got some good, bottle-free, trick-o-treatin' in!


----------



## Crazy9000

There's a leaked picture of a possible Necromancer class coming for D3, maybe there will be an expansion... hard to say really, someone just managed to get the pic off a Blizzard server, no other data on what it's related to. Definitely looks like a Necromancer, unlikely to be a pic meant for WoW, but you never know.



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-11-01-more-leaked-blizzard-art-suggests-diablo-3-necromancer-expansion


----------



## PerfectTekniq

FISHYMANCER PLZ


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'm on the I-5 1070 gonna play with it tonight. runnin stock now but wait till 2 morrow


----------



## yahu

zoom-zoom


----------



## lemans81

I have tried to educate him on game etiquette, but he has decided at 8 that he knows more. He comes in to tell me ever achievement that he is ahead of me on, when I am not playing. I am trying to keep him from being a wannabe rap star in real life...so D3 he can be whatever.


----------



## iARDAs

Man I really envy you guys. Getting together and playing the game...


----------



## yahu

^you should join some communities that you can find in-game. I usually monitor seasonal powerleveling and split bounties, along with some others such as goblin-it-forward, etc. You should be able to find people to play with pretty easily.

Having a community or clan of people to buddy-up with is definitely nice.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you should join some communities that you can find in-game. I usually monitor seasonal powerleveling and split bounties, along with some others such as goblin-it-forward, etc. You should be able to find people to play with pretty easily.
> 
> Having a community or clan of people to buddy-up with is definitely nice.


Yeah but I wish I could play with you folks as I know you from the forums. Sucks that my ping would be 400 or something like that









BTW I JUST finished the game for the first time lol... Good story. Played it in Expert and never died. I am level 63 now. I wish I started a hardcore character.

#legetleveling
#teamiARDAs


----------



## yahu

^I hear ya, it is fun to talk smack on here and in-game.







You should have totally played HC for story on expert! That would have made it all the more fun! I will say that thinking back to story-mode, the most fun I had playing that aspect of the game was in Vanilla D3, before getting into the Auction House. Playing through normal, then cranking it up to Nightmare, then Hell, then Inferno.

When people play games through Steam, XBL, PSN, etc., are they as regionally segregated as they are on b.net? I honestly haven't looked into the infrastructure layout much.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I hear ya, it is fun to talk smack on here and in-game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have totally played HC for story on expert! That would have made it all the more fun! I will say that thinking back to story-mode, the most fun I had playing that aspect of the game was in Vanilla D3, before getting into the Auction House. Playing through normal, then cranking it up to Nightmare, then Hell, then Inferno.
> 
> When people play games through Steam, XBL, PSN, etc., are they as regionally segregated as they are on b.net? I honestly haven't looked into the infrastructure layout much.


I'm not quite sure why Battlenet does it that way, their system can handle different pings being in the same region. For example, Australians play on the Americas region, yet have their own servers so they can get good pings too. When an Aussie and someone from the US play together, one gets the 200+ ping... but you can play together when that doesn't matter without making a new char, and all be in the same clan, etc.


----------



## yahu

that's true, we have had a few from AUS join the ranks.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not quite sure why Battlenet does it that way, their system can handle different pings being in the same region. For example, Australians play on the Americas region, yet have their own servers so they can get good pings too. When an Aussie and someone from the US play together, one gets the 200+ ping... but you can play together when that doesn't matter without making a new char, and all be in the same clan, etc.


EA does a great job of hiding bad ping and lag with a more or less roulette wheel of hit detection.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Not extremely impressed . Ole 945 did just as good, but I have something I just spent a thousand dollars on,









it is kinda pretty


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Not extremely impressed . Ole 945 did just as good, but I have something I just spent a thousand dollars on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is kinda pretty


Diablo 3 doesn't need much of a PC to run well. I hear BF1 benefits from a nice CPU if you want to see your PC go to work.


----------



## lemans81

So I have told Chris some of your complaints(without adding who said what), he said he didn't know and was sorry, so he is going to be seeking you guys out to apologize for his misdeeds....also he promises to try to not to continue to be beggy, so if you care or have the time and want to acknowledge(you don't have to listen to friend him) his apology I would appreciate it so that hopefully he learns something here. Now someone find me stealth so I can kick him.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Sounds like you got a very mature 8yo who loves playing Diablo and listens to his father.


----------



## The LAN Man

Stealths out in Hollywood right now. He's got no time for the likes of us


----------



## yahu

holy crap, I literally dreamt that Stealth was added back to the clan, simply as "stealth." He got pegged for botting, and had to create a new account. This probably spawned from talking to FNG the other night and jokingly mentioning Stealth was also back in the clan.









As for Chris, you can tell him I said he should think about how he whines IRL when he isn't getting his way, while his dad is on TS, Discord, etc. Hearing whiney baby NightRaven makes me not want to manage another child (above and beyond my own 3) while playing a game. Anytime my kids and I are out and we see a whiney brat I make sure to lean in and mention "You'd get yer ass whupped if you ever did that..."

People have always commented how polite and well behaved my kids are. You gd right they are!


----------



## Crazy9000

Dang you guys are harsh on an 8 year old playing an online game







. I don't think he's that bad, unless he's taken a turn in the past month or two I haven't been playing.

I remember trying to power level him in hardcore and he wouldn't have the attention span to stay at the entrance, so would keep trying to grab an item and dying







. I think that's to be expected for someone under 10.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Dang you guys are harsh on an 8 year old playing an online game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't think he's that bad, unless he's taken a turn in the past month or two I haven't been playing.
> 
> I remember trying to power level him in hardcore and he wouldn't have the attention span to stay at the entrance, so would keep trying to grab an item and dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think that's to be expected for someone under 10.


he isn't bad, except for the begging.


----------



## yahu

I don't mind playing with him. The whining turned me off (it was like flop on the floor tantrum-scream whining). I half expected to hear a "...but I want an Oompah Loompah now!!!"







I would prefer he do some work on his own at times.


----------



## Crazy9000

Just make him say "please" before you drop anything







.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Sounds like you got a very mature 8yo who loves playing Diablo and listens to his father.


Not even close.....


----------



## The LAN Man

So two new zones, Diablo 1 in D3, and a nechromancer you can buy next year


----------



## yahu

ah it already kicked off? cool!


----------



## lemans81

Necro was my favorite D2 class....


----------



## yahu

oh hell yes! Seems like something I could get down with!

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20324407/restoring-the-balance-necromancer-overview-11-4-2016

so you have 2 x STR, 2 x DEX, 2 x INT. I wonder what type of class necro will be.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Gotta be INT.

FISHYMANCER CANT WAIT!!!

Edit: Twink, starting to think our schedules will never line up this season...


----------



## Crazy9000

Sounds like it's going to be DLC instead of a full blown expansion. I'll probably get it and play the "season of the Necromancers". Seriously, if you have to pay for DLC to play as him, 90% of characters are going to be Necro lol. Hopefully he doesn't suck in the first patch.


----------



## The LAN Man

Yeah next year sometime still decently cool. Would have posted the link but I'm on my phone at work so it's not very convenient unfortunately


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> So two new zones, Diablo 1 in D3, and a nechromancer you can buy next year


So this D1 will be a new game mode in D3? Yup i never did play D1 back in the day.;


----------



## yahu

it appears this announcement is a mixed bag. Haters be hatin' on the b.net forums. If they can nail the price at $10 I think it would do great. Creeping up to $20 will piss people off. >$20 and they be cray.

Not sure how D1 integration will work, but that could be fun for nostalgia. I can remember the insanity of chain lightning. hopefully they'll retain the dupe bug!


----------



## Cybertox

To say the truth, a second expansion would have been a lot more welcome. But now it looks like Blizzard starts to milk Diablo just like SC2 with these additional mini-campaigns and CO-OP heroes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> To say the truth, a second expansion would have been a lot more welcome. But now it looks like Blizzard starts to milk Diablo just like SC2 with these additional mini-campaigns and CO-OP heroes.


The theory has been that there was an expansion in the works, and it got scrapped, with some of the content they worked on leaking into patches.


----------



## iARDAs

So

Tomorrow

What about a Diablo like game set in Overwatch or Starcraft universe?









or a FPS diablo game? LOOOOOOL


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The theory has been that there was an expansion in the works, and it got scrapped, with some of the content they worked on leaking into patches.


I am aware of that, it has been mentioned numerous times already.

This is what is included in the Rise ff The Necromancer Pack:

Quote:


> *Q: What will we get as part of the Rise of the Necromancer pack?
> *
> _A: In addition to unlocking the Necromancer as a playable character, players will also receive an in-game pet, two additional character slots, two additional stash tabs (on PC), a portrait frame, pennant, banner, and banner sigil._


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'm running heaven and valley, tomb raider gta v and all of that, aint my first rodeo. don.t get me wrong it's pretty and all,and damn fast.it's just a thousand bucks


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> So this D1 will be a new game mode in D3? Yup i never did play D1 back in the day.;


D1 seems to be just a free patch event, I don't have high hopes for it but you never know:

Quote:


> What's an anniversary without a party? We've got a very special anniversary event coming up in-game to celebrate all twenty years of our history with you! Join us in Patch 2.4.3 as the Darkening of Tristram kicks off and takes your nephalem back to the first time evil invaded a humble, tiny town in Sanctuary.
> 
> Head to Old Tristram in Adventure Mode during the month of January to discover a portal where you can explore a Diablo III recreation of the events that transpired in the original Diablo. Filled with iconic enemies, familiar faces, and some old-school items, this event is a nostalgia-packed adventure down memory lane. Transmogrification rewards, achievements, and a few extra surprises await those brave enough to plumb the depths below Tristram.


Necromancer and Armory however can't come soon enough...

especially this part:

Quote:


> Witch Doctors draw their magic from their spiritual connection to a realm they call the Unformed Land. This more light-hearted take on supernatural powers allows them to command creepy crawly denizens of the jungle and summon mindless zombified pets.
> 
> Necromancers can expect darker, more controlled gameplay centered around the raw materials of life: blood and bone. Grounded in a philosophical, pragmatic approach to life and death, they're more like a calculated conductor of the darkest arts. Deadly serious in their practice, they are the experts of curses and reanimation-*and their pets obey their every command*.


If I can optionally micro my pets and hence possibly perform better that has me sold.


----------



## ondoy

so we have to pay for necromancer ? how much would that be ?


----------



## Sainesk

No price reveal yet but my guess would be $10 (kind of fair and lowest I expect) - $20 (really pushing it and getting on the greedy side unless they throw in a lot more unannounced content)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> so you have 2 x STR, 2 x DEX, 2 x INT. I wonder what type of class necro will be.


Why not VIT? VIT is life after all...







and/or maybe your minions strengths and weaknesses can be based on STR/DEX/INT ex: a melee army necromancer would focus on STR whereas a balanced/mixed minions Necromancer would need a little of everything.


----------



## yahu

^vit could be interesting, and I think we've discussed in here before. I think your idea for mixed is also interesting. I think leveling auto-donating points into your specific primary kills it a bit, as opposed to you doling out your stat points manually. having to re-roll gear based on build you're running could really suck too.









the QoL updates in the next patch also look great. armory, mat storage, etc. should be sweet.

Necro @ $10 sells a bunch I believe. Necro @ $20 gets most of us still playing to ante up, but loses some of us and loses a lot of the others (I mean hell, we all have heard of people that won't pay $10 for RoS!). Necro > $20 pisses people off and only gets buttholes to pay. unfortunately for me, I'd likely be one of those buttholes. ya'll may judge, but at least I didn't buy WoW + expansion for the horned helm and gigantor wings, and don't play the game.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Not extremely impressed . Ole 945 did just as good, but I have something I just spent a thousand dollars on,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is kinda pretty


Surely you getting good performance numbers, even if it's not much noticeable in game and general web browsing, Diablo is more of a CPU demanding then GPU demanding game. My 970 does the newest Deus-ex with all settings in ultra running DX12 already and it handles it good, i'm sure your 1070 will do even better in that and other more graphical games and your CPU is faster now minimizing bottlenecks, things will surely run smoother and faster


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone gaming at 4k? My monitor arrived tomorrow


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Surely you getting good performance numbers, even if it's not much noticeable in game and general web browsing, Diablo is more of a CPU demanding then GPU demanding game. My 970 does the newest Deus-ex with all settings in ultra running DX12 already and it handles it good, i'm sure your 1070 will do even better in that and other more graphical games and your CPU is faster now minimizing bottlenecks, things will surely run smoother and faster


Well mainly Diablo isn't a very demanding game. You just need almost any dedicated GPU, and any Core2 or better CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone gaming at 4k? My monitor arrived tomorrow


Not 4k specifically, but I've tried it with 8560x1440 eyefinity. It was too much lol. I'm sure 4k will be nice though.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah, plus I think most of us play on the lowest settings bar texture.

I actually prefer the game on those settings









Less clutter at higher rift levels... basically becomes essential.


----------



## The LAN Man

I was playing at 4K for a while. Was pretty nice. Took me a while to get used to. So many pixels so close to my face almost hurt my eyes trying to play at first


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'm in the air on a 4K, 2K, or a 21:9.
I'm just a casual gamer but do a lot of work at home so thinking more real estate would be better.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone gaming at 4k? My monitor arrived tomorrow


I know Eden does, and a few others. I run on a 30" Ultrasharp as my highest resolution (2560x1600?).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Surely you getting good performance numbers, even if it's not much noticeable in game and general web browsing, Diablo is more of a CPU demanding then GPU demanding game. My 970 does the newest Deus-ex with all settings in ultra running DX12 already and it handles it good, i'm sure your 1070 will do even better in that and other more graphical games and your CPU is faster now minimizing bottlenecks, things will surely run smoother and faster


oh he's getting good perf. He's just thinking of all the weed/motorcycle bits he coulda gotten for $1k.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, plus I think most of us play on the lowest settings bar texture.
> 
> I actually prefer the game on those settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less clutter at higher rift levels... basically becomes essential.


meh, I crank all the settings. I guess I'm not clearing high enough GR.


----------



## Mikecdm

i play with everything on high with 34" ultra wide, works fine for me.


----------



## yahu

^you ain't running high enough GR.


----------



## Mikecdm

i know, need group to carry me so i can get augs to 100


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone gaming at 4k? My monitor arrived tomorrow


Yes and no. I set a custom resolution of 3840x1600 on the 4k, and play windowed-fullscreen. It gives just a tad extra visibility on the left and right. Widescreen is really the way to go for D3, it is an advantage in rifts to see the mobs on screen faster, even if its only 1/2 second.

I also tried D3 in 3D-4k, which was pretty slick. The explosions are pretty awesome. Actually one of the only games I ever play in 3D, despite having a 3D capable display.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes and no. I set a custom resolution of 3840x1600 on the 4k, and play windowed-fullscreen. It gives just a tad extra visibility on the left and right. Widescreen is really the way to go for D3, it is an advantage in rifts to see the mobs on screen faster, even if its only 1/2 second.
> 
> I also tried D3 in 3D-4k, which was pretty slick. The explosions are pretty awesome. Actually one of the only games I ever play in 3D, despite having a 3D capable display.


yeah Ultra Wide rocks. I was going to get an Ultra Wide screen but I will also buy a PS4pro and want to use it with the same monitor , hence the 4K monitor.

I actually did play Diablo at 4K before but they were TN panels. This one is IPS. Cant wait for the colors...

Do any of you believe that Necro class had to be a free gesture by Blizzard? That's how I feel deep down. I will still buy it though.


----------



## iARDAs

4k IPS and Diablo Rocks guys

It Rocks


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do any of you believe that Necro class had to be a free gesture by Blizzard? That's how I feel deep down. I will still buy it though.


What the community wanted was for them to charge for cosmetics, and fund patches and things like the Necromancer with that money. Hopefully at least charging for the Necro lets them fund some patch development to keep people playing to even be interested in buying the Necro.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> yeah Ultra Wide rocks. I was going to get an Ultra Wide screen but I will also buy a PS4pro and want to use it with the same monitor , hence the 4K monitor.
> 
> I actually did play Diablo at 4K before but they were TN panels. This one is IPS. Cant wait for the colors...
> 
> Do any of you believe that Necro class had to be a free gesture by Blizzard? That's how I feel deep down. I will still buy it though.


I've played on IPS but not 4k (well, not in-depth, just demos at LANs and whatnot). I'm still not sold on 4k for me personally. Don't get me wrong, I like higher resolution, I just don't see the point of anything smaller than 30" at that high of resolution personally. On a TV (non-monitor) I can understand, but again, I typically wouldn't go out of my way to buy that specifically for PC gaming.

now that said, the next time I need to buy a main TV, and more specifically a projector, I will likely end up going 4k. For the time being, I'm happy playing on 1080p, 1440p, or 1600p while prices continue to come down.

As for the Necromancer, I think everyone would say "sure, give it to me for free." Reality says we should pay for it though. I mean it isn't like it has always existed and you are simply paying to unlock it. They are building background story, animations, gear, skills, balance, etc. In other words, there are a lot of hours being put into this that I feel we should pay for.

We've all paid a fixed cost and gotten a lot of hours out of this game. Would I like more from blizz? Of course, but I'm happy to pay more for added content, especially if the cost isn't abusive.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do any of you believe that Necro class had to be a free gesture by Blizzard?




I am surprised they haven't instituted a "season subscription fee". ( I am not saying that they should.) But I absolutely believe that if we want D3 to continue to be enjoyable and get attention from the developers, then it has to be financially beneficial. So I absolutely believe that we should pay for additional content past cosmetics and balance tweaks.

Kind of curious about how this new toon is going to play into the lore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've played on IPS but not 4k (well, not in-depth, just demos at LANs and whatnot). I'm still not sold on 4k for me personally. Don't get me wrong, I like higher resolution, I just don't see the point of anything smaller than 30" at that high of resolution personally. On a TV (non-monitor) I can understand, but again, I typically wouldn't go out of my way to buy that specifically for PC gaming.
> 
> now that said, the next time I need to buy a main TV, and more specifically a projector, I will likely end up going 4k. For the time being, I'm happy playing on 1080p, 1440p, or 1600p while prices continue to come down.


You hit it on the head with the 30". I had a 27" 4k here the other day for a workstation build I did for my boss...It was nice and all, but give me my 49" anyday. Its like having 4x 24" 1080p monitors in a square and bezel-less square. The only thing that sucks about projectors are the heat and cost to run. Mine burns hot and has required 2 replacement bulbs in 7 years with less than 8 hours of usage a week. But man is it hard to beat throwing whatever size screen you want on whatever surface you want.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kind of curious about how this new toon is going to play into the lore.


All they have to do is write a paragraph to bridge him over from Diablo 2.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Throw in a couple pre-order exclusives and I'll gladly pay $10-$15....once you get to $20+ I will hesitate but still buy.

Nothing is free. No one understands that.

So on this monitor talk...I only have a Titan Black at home and a 960 at work. I'll be the first to admit it takes me a significant amount of time to see a difference when I see 1k,2k,4k side by side. My eye site could be horrible (wait...it is horrible) but maybe I just don't care...

So would 21:9 be a good option?...maybe with 2k? I'm not looking to upgrade either GPU anytime soon.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Throw in a couple pre-order exclusives and I'll gladly pay $10-$15....once you get to $20+ I will hesitate but still buy.
> 
> Nothing is free. No one understands that.
> 
> So on this monitor talk...I only have a Titan Black at home and a 960 at work. I'll be the first to admit it takes me a significant amount of time to see a difference when I see 1k,2k,4k side by side. My eye site could be horrible (wait...it is horrible) but maybe I just don't care...
> 
> So would 21:9 be a good option?...maybe with 2k? I'm not looking to upgrade either GPU anytime soon.


I would just get a 144hz 1080p screen if you don't care about res that much. You wouldn't be able to play games if your eyesight was so bad it was hard to tell the difference between 1k and 4k though.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would just get a 144hz 1080p screen if you don't care about res that much. You wouldn't be able to play games if your eyesight was so bad it was hard to tell the difference between 1k and 4k though.


I've only scene the difference in screen shots. Never been able to see it in person. D3 and Overwatch are the only games that can keep my attention right now.


----------



## yahu

I agree with C9k - if you don't notice a difference in resolution, go with a speed upgrade. You will definitely notice the gaming running smoother, and notice even more when playing on another device and it is not running as smooth.

That said, I think D3 framerate can be a bit tricky for 144hz monitors, so keep that in mind. It can work, but I think you have to clock your monitor to a multiple of 60hz, or something like that (I've only read about it and not had to troubleshoot it directly, so someone else might have to chime in).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kind of curious about how this new toon is going to play into the lore.
> 
> 
> 
> All they have to do is write a paragraph to bridge him over from Diablo 2.
Click to expand...

I like lore, I hope it is more than just a paragraph.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> So on this monitor talk...I only have a Titan Black at home and a 960 at work. I'll be the first to admit it takes me a significant amount of time to see a difference when I see 1k,2k,4k side by side. My eye site could be horrible (wait...it is horrible) but maybe I just don't care...
> 
> So would 21:9 be a good option?...maybe with 2k? I'm not looking to upgrade either GPU anytime soon.


21:9 is awesome, high refresh rate is awesome, gsync is awesome. Resolution (to me) is more about bigger monitors needing higher pixel counts to maintain pixel density.

If I was buying today, I would shoot for a high refresh rate gsync 21:9. Something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Predator-X34-UltraWide-Widescreen/dp/B016GNX4SE/?tag=amazon0606-20

Overclocks to around 100 HZ

Edit to add: My next monitor purchase will be Gen 2 Vive. Have the money, just hesitant to buy this late in the cycle to end up with first gen tech. I am expecting CES to give us a peak at the next itteration.


----------



## iARDAs

The difference between my old 1080p 24 inch panel and 4K 27 inch panel is insanely day and night.

Though it sucks to go back to 60fps from 144, every hour I game, I am getting used to it (no denying higher is better)

But that damn detail is amazing and I do not believe 4K is bad at lower 30 inch.

It is bad in Windows scaling I agree, but game details are amazing.

This is not a setup for an extreme hardcore gamer though.

About necro class to be paid, I see your points and I agree with those. If this 10 dollar pack will give some kind of an extra budget to make the game better than why not?

In overwatch blizzard is getting tons of money via loot boxes but I guess there is no such income at Diablo 3.


----------



## Crazy9000

I swapped to a 144hz 1440p Gsync display from my old 21:9 ultrawide. I didn't have any problems in Diablo3 when Download powerleveled me over the weekend. I lock the FPS to 140 with Nvidia inspector to make sure I get Gsync.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I swapped to a 144hz 1440p Gsync display from my old 21:9 ultrawide. I didn't have any problems in Diablo3 when Download powerleveled me over the weekend. I lock the FPS to 140 with Nvidia inspector to make sure I get Gsync.


Which do you prefer? Because I have an LG 3440x1400p monitor at work. And honestly, I am a little underwhelmed by it. Maybe its because I haven't gamed on it


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Surely you getting good performance numbers, even if it's not much noticeable in game and general web browsing, Diablo is more of a CPU demanding then GPU demanding game. My 970 does the newest Deus-ex with all settings in ultra running DX12 already and it handles it good, i'm sure your 1070 will do even better in that and other more graphical games and your CPU is faster now minimizing bottlenecks, things will surely run smoother and faster


Actually I'm changing my mind I put in the Witcher 3 and it is very impressive, I'll run some more test after I sober up, Been kinda on a festival of the drinkin......









Every time I hear the words Clinton or Trump I have to take a drink! I'm pretty forked up....


----------



## yahu

^does it count if you read the words? If so - Those seemed like TRUMP-ed up charges, grabbing her by the CLINTON-ris. He claims she's only a 6 at best! drink, drink, drink...

I can't wait for today to be over...hoping there won't be more drama for yer mamma...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Which do you prefer? Because I have an LG 3440x1400p monitor at work. And honestly, I am a little underwhelmed by it. Maybe its because I haven't gamed on it


If you only run one monitor, I would go with the 3440x1440 for the extra desktop space. It doesn't really make much difference over a 2560x1440 in gaming though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you only run one monitor, I would go with the 3440x1440 for the extra desktop space. It doesn't really make much difference over a 2560x1440 in gaming though.


UltraWide is really the future. If the price was reasonable for a 3440x1440 I could go for it. However It is twice the price of my current LG 4K monitor.

Oh I will also connect a PS4Pro to it so it made more sense.

I always envy UW setupds though. They are something else.

Last but not least I play Overwatch a lot and it does not support 21:9..


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Last but not least I play Overwatch a lot and it does not support 21:9..


I thought it did but it actually reduces your FOV.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> I thought it did but it actually reduces your FOV.


Yeah it does. You better play it 16:9 with black bars.


----------



## yahu

there was a guy at my work selling an LG 34" Ultrawide for $300. It seems a little bit ridiculously wide, but I suppose I should check it out in person sometime.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> there was a guy at my work selling an LG 34" Ultrawide for $300. It seems a little bit ridiculously wide, but I suppose I should check it out in person sometime.


There is a 2560x1080p version of 34 inch LGs...

Some people claim that for 34 inches that resolution is a bit low so be careful.

Not all 34 inches UW are 3440x1440.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> There is a 2560x1080p version of 34 inch LGs...
> 
> Some people claim that for 34 inches that resolution is a bit low so be careful.
> 
> Not all 34 inches UW are 3440x1440.


There are 29" versions of those LG 21:9 monitors too, pretty well reviewed. Personally, I'd have a hard time stepping back from WQHD... I think my next buy will be a Freesync LG 4K 27" panel... we'll see though.

I'm excited about the necro, I think that'll be tons of fun and well worth $10 or $15! If they were to remake any blizz game, I'd ask for D2, but I think blizz knows (almost) everyone would abandon D3 for it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> There is a 2560x1080p version of 34 inch LGs...
> 
> Some people claim that for 34 inches that resolution is a bit low so be careful.
> 
> Not all 34 inches UW are 3440x1440.


That would be like a 27" 1080p screen. Fairly crummy pixel density, so not going to look very good. I wouldn't recommend it.

I'm using a ~24" 4k screen at work.


----------



## yahu

it was the x1440 resolution...I pinged him and it sold. ah well - I have too many gd monitors as-is (have a hard time passing up deals). my work is full of people with more money than sense.


----------



## iARDAs

Soooo.. Day full of firsts.

had already completed the game few days ago but today I completed the DLC story mission as well. It was surely shorter than the campaign but more fun if you ask me.

I went to the adventure mode for the first time ever. It was fun. Did a bounty. ( killed the Skeleton King)

Later did a Nephalem Rift. It was not difficult and I completed it.

And just completed a Greater rift just in time. Got few rewards and gems...

Anybody wants me to add them or add me let me know please

I leveld to 70 by myself. No powerleveling and I am paragon 12 for the moment I believei......

#legitleveling
#legitplayer
#powerlevelingarefornewbies
#barbarian rocks
#whenisthisseasonoverbytheway?


----------



## yahu

^congrats! I think most of us here did the same thing during vanilla D3. season after season, powerleveling becomes nice. If nothing else, leveling in Adventure mode is much better.









I haven't been able to play this week, but I should be online tonight. I've watched some videos of PTR and there appear to be some interesting changes coming. One thing that stood out is a helm-specific legendary gem that updates the look of your toon when equipping it. I think they are going to kill S8 releasing PTR so soon, so I still don't know why they killed S7 sooner than expected. I suppose D1 is expected end of December regardless so I guess we can look forward to that. I wonder if 2.4.3 will still be another 2+ months out, and if Necromancer is included at that time or later. That'd be outstanding if Necro is available around the 2.4.3 timeframe.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Soooo.. Day full of firsts.
> 
> had already completed the game few days ago but today I completed the DLC story mission as well. It was surely shorter than the campaign but more fun if you ask me.
> 
> I went to the adventure mode for the first time ever. It was fun. Did a bounty. ( killed the Skeleton King)
> 
> Later did a Nephalem Rift. It was not difficult and I completed it.
> 
> And just completed a Greater rift just in time. Got few rewards and gems...
> 
> Anybody wants me to add them or add me let me know please
> 
> I leveld to 70 by myself. No powerleveling and I am paragon 12 for the moment I believei......


I think it's good to level up the slow way if you're new to the game. Gives you a slower introduction to the skills, and makes sure you don't miss something really basic.

When the season first starts, a lot of people do level up from 0 (you have to, there's nobody high level to powerlevel xD). It can be fun, but not in campaign. We had enough campaign in D3 vanilla. Towards the end of vanilla, they added a bonus where Diablo would have a 100% chance to drop a legendary the first time you killed him. You could reset your campaign after killing him to run through again and get another one. The legendary drop rate was so low then that it was worth rushing through the whole campaign to get the drop at the end







. So, I'm not running through campaign again, done it enough







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I wonder if 2.4.3 will still be another 2+ months out, and if Necromancer is included at that time or later. That'd be outstanding if Necro is available around the 2.4.3 timeframe.


It sounded like it's going to be quite awhile before the Necro is out, but I haven't been paying the closest attention.


----------



## yahu

^that sounds right. Last I heard they didn't even have the female model to show in-game, which would lead me to believe they won't be ready in a couple months. I was just hoping with the updates I had seen.


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah I am done with the campaign. Adventre mode from now on


----------



## Crazy9000

BTW if any of you want to try Overwatch, it's free from the 18th-21st. https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/blog/20372506


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> BTW if any of you want to try Overwatch, it's free from the 18th-21st. https://playoverwatch.com/en-us/blog/20372506


Do you guys play it already? I lvoe the game.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do you guys play it already? I lvoe the game.


'
I'm level 300 something lol. @PerfectTekniq plays it as well, but I don't think the rest of the guys in the D3 thread do.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> '
> I'm level 300 something lol. @PerfectTekniq plays it as well, but I don't think the rest of the guys in the D3 thread do.


Great. Too bad I cant play with you due to region and possible 300ms lag









It is a fun game. I am only level 30 though lol. LUCIOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## yahu

level 300? I didn't even realize it was a leveling-type game. what do you get from the levels?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> level 300? I didn't even realize it was a leveling-type game. what do you get from the levels?


Every level you get a "loot box", that gives you some cosmetic items. It mainly just shows how much you play.

Gabynator is level 1250 of course







.


----------



## yahu

brother chris running for him?









I keed of course


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Love Overwatch. It's like a chess match within a FPS. I'm no where near the caliber of a player as Crazy but consider myself a good player.


----------



## Crazy9000

No brother Chris in Overwatch... that I know of. Would be kind of nice for an alt account, you have to reach level 25 before you can play in the competitive mode, which takes a bit of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> Love Overwatch. It's like a chess match within a FPS. I'm no where near the caliber of a player as Crazy but consider myself a good player.
> 
> I also have an Overwatch Origins key for sale...
> Am I allowed to post that in here?
> 
> I bought a Strafe RGB and I got the game for free.
> 
> So if anyone is interested.


Gotta have 25 rep points to sell stuff on OCN







.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> No brother Chris in Overwatch... that I know of. Would be kind of nice for an alt account, you have to reach level 25 before you can play in the competitive mode, which takes a bit of time.
> Gotta have 25 rep points to sell stuff on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you for the heads up.








Edited post.


----------



## yahu

I never bought the game as I was told it is basically TF2 +10 years. When you say like a chess match within an FPS, can you elaborate?


----------



## PerfectTekniq

All heroes have different skills. All heroes have different types of weapons and skills and you have to pick and choose on where to use them. The skills you use can synergize with other skills from other players depending on the hero you play. One player can't carry the whole team to victory. There is no Team Deathmatch mode. It's all objective based.

It's a nice change up from the usuall FPS that gets released every year. I used to play CoD but have more fun when working with a team on shutting the opposing team down.


----------



## yahu

so TF2 + 10 years - Team Deathmatch?









I realize I'm over-simplifying it, but that is pretty much how TF2 was, especially once they addressed balance issues. Basically you would have to choose the correct set of personnel on each team to work better together.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> so TF2 + 10 years - Team Deathmatch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I'm over-simplifying it, but that is pretty much how TF2 was, especially once they addressed balance issues. Basically you would have to choose the correct set of personnel on each team to work better together.


I didnt like tf2, but Overwatch is great.


----------



## yahu

fair enough. I'll be going to a LAN next month, so I might pick it up if our group is showing interest. I'm eyeballing Titanfall 2 as well.


----------



## Sainesk

Spy was so satisfying in TF2, especially the Dead Ringer where you did not have invisibility (except after your fake first death very briefly) so you had to be skilled at "acting" inconspicuously (i.e. not running across the map facing the enemy - run backwards to show you are clearly a retreating ally







). Of course Pyros had to spoil all the fun just flamethrower-ing all of their teammates (which removes the enemy spy's allied camouflage) like the most paranoid of conspiracy theorists... those were the good old days before it turned into Hat Simulator Pro version.

I just can't imagine Overwatch ever being balanced - too many skills and heroes so it's basically a FPS with typical MOBA balance with everyone (that wants to be competitive) picking the same top heroes. "Great ultimate skill placement/timing" and such games not for me after great moments based much more on skill like "did that Counter Terrorist just Scout noscope headshot half the enemy team and knife the other half and still defuse the bomb in time?"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Spy was so satisfying in TF2, especially the Dead Ringer where you did not have invisibility (except after your fake first death very briefly) so you had to be skilled at "acting" inconspicuously (i.e. not running across the map facing the enemy - run backwards to show you are clearly a retreating ally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Of course Pyros had to spoil all the fun just flamethrower-ing all of their teammates (which removes the enemy spy's allied camouflage) like the most paranoid of conspiracy theorists... those were the good old days before it turned into Hat Simulator Pro version.
> 
> I just can't imagine Overwatch ever being balanced - too many skills and heroes so it's basically a FPS with typical MOBA balance with everyone (that wants to be competitive) picking the same top heroes. "Great ultimate skill placement/timing" and such games not for me after great moments based much more on skill like "did that Counter Terrorist just Scout noscope headshot half the enemy team and knife the other half and still defuse the bomb in time?"


It already is/always has been balanced. There's only a few heros that don't get picked often, and even then they usually have a spot where they're good. Even at the pro level, where little nitpicks can be huge, they use most of the heros.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Wow...Zen jumped up a tier or two.


----------



## yahu

erm...I'd say that close to half the heroes used 0% - 20% of the time while more than 25% of the heroes used less than 5% of the time is not balanced? Am I misreading that? Is that a snapshot or trending metrics?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> erm...I'd say that close to half the heroes used 0% - 20% of the time while more than 25% of the heroes used less than 5% of the time is not balanced? Am I misreading that? Is that a snapshot or trending metrics?


It's the > symbol, which means greater than. There's also over 20 hereos, so they should have lower %.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just cant bring myself to log on to D3. Dirt 3 is free on Humble, so I picked that up...it doesn't suck.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's the > symbol, which means greater than. There's also over 20 hereos, so they should have lower %.


lol - thanks for clarifying the > symbol for me.







D Tier is listed as > 5% and C Tier is listed as > 20%, which tells me that 10/22 (aka, almost half) of the heroes are used in less than 20% of the time; technically 20% or less. F Tier (that must be F for Fun!) is 6/22, or more than 25% of the heroes.

Again...am I missing something cause I wouldn't consider that balanced. Is it more balanced than other games such as TF2? It could be, but I honestly don't know. Also, 4 heroes are listed as "non-swappable" which could be considered as counting against the balancing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> lol - thanks for clarifying the > symbol for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D Tier is listed as > 5% and C Tier is listed as > 20%, which tells me that 10/22 (aka, almost half) of the heroes are used in less than 20% of the time; technically 20% or less. F Tier (that must be F for Fun!) is 6/22, or more than 25% of the heroes.
> 
> Again...am I missing something cause I wouldn't consider that balanced. Is it more balanced than other games such as TF2? It could be, but I honestly don't know. Also, 4 heroes are listed as "non-swappable" which could be considered as counting against the balancing.


It's a chart for pro games. That's pretty dang balanced for the pro scene, where for example the soldier isn't used at all, because he's lower damage then McCree if you have insane aim. In ranked play, you see all the heros pretty frequently, even when ranked in the top 20% of Overwatch players. Mainly, it's plenty enough that you can't have a sheet of the proper meta- you can only have the "hero ranking" to know that maybe you shouldn't be playing the "F" tier hero every match without a good reason.


----------



## yahu

Ah, that's what I was missing. I thought that was all-up data, similar to how blizz used to post data earlier in D3.









I guess it would be interesting to see this compared to moba data.


----------



## The LAN Man

I just realized crazys' brothers account has more elite kills than I do.....


----------



## yahu

What I've always wondered is what is that account doing on Overwatch? Is that the wapce playing?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I just realized crazys' brothers account has more elite kills than I do.....


Yeah he is really good at the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> What I've always wondered is what is that account doing on Overwatch? Is that the wapce playing?


I just use it so I can mess around in competitive play. Basically I got a second account instead of buying a bunch of the cosmetics like other people xD.


----------



## iARDAs

So a Question

I completed all all seasonal quests in Chapter 1 and 2... In chapter 3 I need to kill some dude in Master difficulty. However I can not set the difficulty any higher and the game asks me to start a new game.

SO I need to create a new character start from scratch and do that achievment?

ıf so than goodbye Diablo 3 untill next season.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So a Question
> 
> I completed all all seasonal quests in Chapter 1 and 2... In chapter 3 I need to kill some dude in Master difficulty. However I can not set the difficulty any higher and the game asks me to start a new game.
> 
> SO I need to create a new character start from scratch and do that achievment?
> 
> ıf so than goodbye Diablo 3 untill next season.


You have to set the difficulty before starting the game. It can't be done from in game (which is why it's telling you to start a new one).

I don't know why they left the button in that you can't use lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You have to set the difficulty before starting the game. It can't be done from in game (which is why it's telling you to start a new one).
> 
> I don't know why they left the button in that you can't use lol.


When I started at medium I could switch to hard though...

Anyway.. I really dont feel like starting a new character. I am probably out till Necromancer and play that season starting at Master difficulty.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When I started at medium I could switch to hard though...
> 
> Anyway.. I really dont feel like starting a new character. I am probably out till Necromancer and play that season starting at Master difficulty.


What paragon level are you? I know the Torments are set up in a way where you have to be a certain PLvl to go to a higher torment.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> What paragon level are you? I know the Torments are set up in a way where you have to be a certain PLvl to go to a higher torment.


I am paragon 25 or something.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Weird. Like Crazy said, you can't increase difficulty ingame, but if you are in the waiting lobby you can increase it...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When I started at medium I could switch to hard though...
> 
> Anyway.. I really dont feel like starting a new character. I am probably out till Necromancer and play that season starting at Master difficulty.


You don't have to start a new character. When you select to run adventure mode or campaign, there is a tab for difficulty. You just can't change it in game, where you can move your character, you need to do it from the game setup before that.

It's been like that since the game launched, to prevent people from getting monsters really low HP on a low difficulty, then cranking it up for good drops.


----------



## yahu

when the game first launches from the b.net launcher (or after you login, if not using b.net), you click Game Settings. On the game settings window, on the right there should be a difficulty section with a Change button. If you click that it will take you to a screen where you can select higher difficulty, similar to the following:


As others mentioned, while in-game you can only lower difficulty.


----------



## iARDAs

Ahhhh I get it now. Thank you all so much









I am done with Chapter 3 objectives. Had to play through all the bounties and it took me about 2 hours.

I extracted power from kanai but I believe it went to waste as I did not select anything on the bottom. Let me know if I am wrong


----------



## PerfectTekniq

You need to extract it, and then choose it within the cube.

I also did that...probably played a day or two with stuff cubed but I didn't remember to actually select it once it was cubed.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhhh I get it now. Thank you all so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with Chapter 3 objectives. Had to play through all the bounties and it took me about 2 hours.
> 
> I extracted power from kanai but I believe it went to waste as I did not select anything on the bottom. Let me know if I am wrong


When you extract an item in the cube, it's "unlocked" to be selectable at the bottom. You get the power of the items you select at the bottom, and can switch back and forth as much as you want without having to extract the item again.


----------



## yahu

usually at season start I'll be focused on storing up souls for eventual rerolls and whatnot, and forget to actually cube/use non-BiS items. i.e. - nothing you would use in end game, but more of the "hell, why not, it's all I've found" variety. So while I may not have found a Furnace early on, I can always use something to give me some other dmg or toughness boost.


----------



## Zaen

This season is getting frustrating for me. Only last night i did a T12 rift under 6min. with a Roland's/sweep Sader, my Barbarian is collecting dust atm since i couldn't get in a group to used it as support pull barb.

Not sure i will get this season extra tab, things are slow, so very slow i haven't upgraded any gear with caldessan's on any of the two Toons. Only at Paragorn 650+ and GR64 on my Sadder GR62 on my Barb. During the week i'm going to try to reach lvl. 75 with one of them for the 1st conquest, after that is achieved i think i will try the 6sets GR55 conquest (did 3 already) or cursed Peat chest, probably both if i have the time.

Btw, anyone heard about this season end date? I figure it will be right at the end of December or 1st week of January, since Blizz anounced the D1 event as starting in January and repeating every January in the following years.
Does anyone have any concrete dates? i've looked but found nothing yet.


----------



## yahu

I haven't seen dates yet. This season has been interesting. On one hand, I think I'm higher paragon than last season with less hours, while on the other hand, I've played with less people since the whole 'blizz-writing-it-in-for-S8' is ongoing. I have also barely imbued Caldessan's as I haven't felt a need to push hard after hitting 75 early in the season.

One thing is my drops are much worse than last season, so I have an odd desire to keep running just to get better gear. Sad really. E.g. - 2 hours after building a 'sader with hand-me-down WD-gear, I ran a 60. Since then I've gotten barely any gear to upgrade, other than if I run bounties and reforge. I can't get an ancient Leoric's crown to save my life.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I haven't seen dates yet. This season has been interesting. On one hand, I think I'm higher paragon than last season with less hours, while on the other hand, I've played with less people since the whole 'blizz-writing-it-in-for-S8' is ongoing. I have also barely imbued Caldessan's as I haven't felt a need to push hard after hitting 75 early in the season.
> 
> One thing is my drops are much worse than last season, so I have an odd desire to keep running just to get better gear. Sad really. E.g. - 2 hours after building a 'sader with hand-me-down WD-gear, I ran a 60. Since then I've gotten barely any gear to upgrade, other than if I run bounties and reforge. I can't get an ancient Leoric's crown to save my life.


Personally my season has been a wreck, almost nothing i had thought i would do this season has been achieved.

Ancient gear has been a pain to get. My sader has been running Roland's/sweep mainly because i have almost all ancients for pony/bombardment/thorns but nothing good with thorns in the secondary so i can't used it effectively. The barb has been fun but i was planning her to do group GR's and NR's and by now i can't find peeps to do low level ones in a fairly organized way, tired of going with 12y olds that join groups just to leech gear and die all the time >.<

Week nights have been, NR-GR-NR-GR-NR-Kadala-GR-NR-GR-NR-GR-Kadala-Etc, the weekends are all afternoon doing pub bounties and nights repeating week nights. I reforged boots and something else for the Sader but nothing yet for the Barb, probably won't use the barb anymore this season except maybe to do the 6sets gR55 conquest and i have 1 barb set yet to do.


----------



## yahu

^I'm not personally a big fan of Roland's. Have you tried Invoker set or Light set?

I forgot to mention I have been playing more in community games, such as power leveling, carrying through T13 vaults, etc. I also took the time to get the mace of crows and steffon's lance, as those xmog items didn't carry from S7 like the S6 xmog items carried forward. So been sharing with the xmog community too.

Also, OCN (US) has been getting a good deal of randoms requesting to join. If anyone on here is trying to join or get their buddies joined, please post so I know. I've been trying to reach out to people, or watch their progress. I've mostly turned people away though.


----------



## Crazy9000

I was going to have c9k running all the time, but a certain Wizard player got banned twice and scared me away from that. Not that I should care, since c9k has two more brothers.

I got to about p650 and haven't played in awhile, really should try to get the stash space sometime.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'm not personally a big fan of Roland's. Have you tried Invoker set or Light set?
> 
> I forgot to mention I have been playing more in community games, such as power leveling, carrying through T13 vaults, etc. I also took the time to get the mace of crows and steffon's lance, as those xmog items didn't carry from S7 like the S6 xmog items carried forward. So been sharing with the xmog community too.
> 
> Also, OCN (US) has been getting a good deal of randoms requesting to join. If anyone on here is trying to join or get their buddies joined, please post so I know. I've been trying to reach out to people, or watch their progress. I've mostly turned people away though.


Been pwr lvling too as i can, got a pesky kid asking to pwr lvl him every night but he is P350+ and really wants to leech gear, darn it xD Sent no one to OCN D3








Ah yeah those Xmogs, i missed those, wanted the crowbar, i'm a fan of half-life









Roland's seemed to fit more my tanky style of play and has a pretty big radius, although not a lot of DPS i admit, trying to compensate with 52%Crit chance and upping more the damge from the 350%+


----------



## yahu

^we have one of those too! Lemans' kid!







actually, he has been doing well lately.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Personally my season has been a wreck, almost nothing i had thought i would do this season has been achieved.


I feel the same way, nothing I set out to do will be achieved or even attempted. No shot at Rank1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I was going to have c9k running all the time, but a certain Wizard player got banned twice and scared me away from that. Not that I should care, since c9k has two more brothers.
> 
> I got to about p650 and haven't played in awhile, really should try to get the stash space sometime.


I wouldn't be scared, there are still several people who have not been banned. It kind of upsets me. I was so bored yesterday, I attempted to play diablo2. Then I realized no force move, and can only cast skills with the mouse clickers. Having to toggle different skills sucks so bad.


----------



## yahu

gd if I can't stop eye-ballin' this som' beeitch... Dell U3415W


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gd if I can't stop eye-ballin' this som' beeitch... Dell U3415W


Do eeeeet! Even though I have 4k, I still play most everything with a custom widescreen view. Its perfect for gaming.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gd if I can't stop eye-ballin' this som' beeitch... Dell U3415W


I'm pretty sure thats the same one that I got. I love it.


----------



## yahu

^I haven't seen anything to really replace my ultrasharp 30's with (that's not cost prohibitive of course) until this.

@inedenimadam I knew you would be...encouraging.







problem is I have a handful of ultrasharp 27"s and 30"s that I'm not really using, along with 22"s, 24"s, etc. that I've accumulated. I told the wapce I wouldn't get more till I got rid of some of these. I suppose I can call this, motivation.


----------



## iARDAs

Gonna buy lg 34uc79

I realized I need 144hz and its a must

Too bad no 1440p 144hz UW screens.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I haven't seen anything to really replace my ultrasharp 30's with (that's not cost prohibitive of course) until this.
> 
> @inedenimadam I knew you would be...encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem is I have a handful of ultrasharp 27"s and 30"s that I'm not really using, along with 22"s, 24"s, etc. that I've accumulated. I told the wapce I wouldn't get more till I got rid of some of these. I suppose I can call this, motivation.


Feel free to send one of those spare 27" my way. My friend just took his monitor back so I'm back to one screen.

Help a buddy out =P


----------



## yahu

^come get it for cheap?









I don't think I could do a x1080p monitor bigger than 27". IMO, 27" is best @ 1440p as the icons aren't egregiously small (e.g. 4k). I suppose I'd have to see it in person, but I would think it would feel a bit too "in yo' face." It doesn't help that I've been using some variant of x1600p @ 30" for the better part of a decade (got my work to spring for one when they first came out).


----------



## The LAN Man

I'm on a 27" 1440. Had a 4K but it got sold when I thought I was getting rid of the desktop...


----------



## yahu

I remember when you got the 4k and everything else while in Korea. ah, the mammeries


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I haven't seen anything to really replace my ultrasharp 30's with (that's not cost prohibitive of course) until this.
> 
> @inedenimadam I knew you would be...encouraging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> problem is I have a handful of ultrasharp 27"s and 30"s that I'm not really using, along with 22"s, 24"s, etc. that I've accumulated. I told the wapce I wouldn't get more till I got rid of some of these. I suppose I can call this, motivation.


yer darned right.

My dream monitor:

40" 3840x1600 oled 144hz gsync 1800R

The monitor you are looking at is a good compromise between perfection (which doesn't actually exist yet) and price. It checks all of the right boxes in my book. I will probably do another generation of GPUs and with this TV-as-a-monitor, maybe 3-5 years.


----------



## The LAN Man

Speaking of memories stealth is coming to visit me for New Years. Should be interesting.


----------



## yahu

^I call that an opportunity...to gather incriminating evidence.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys please. This is not a thread for debating about monitors. Here in OCN we have a dedicated section for this conversations. LOOOOL.. I always wanted to say thatt. haha

But yeah I agree that 27 inch 1080p is not ideal but man there are no 144hz UltraWideScreens out there which are not above 2560x1080p...

For some weird reason all of them are 34 or 35 inches and not 29... Go figure.

I did own a 29 inch LG UW screen but was only 60hz. Diablo looked nice with the extra screen width.

So I will go for this LGuc79 but tftcentral's reviews is long overdue.


----------



## yahu

^blocked...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^blocked...


hahahaha. yeah right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Speaking of memories stealth is coming to visit me for New Years. Should be interesting.


Isn't he doing overwatch now?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Isn't he doing overwatch now?


Never see him on.


----------



## The LAN Man

he's been running about doing random stuff. He was in cali for a bit.


----------



## SirWaWa

so I just learned that we'll be receiving a 64-bit client with improved graphics and performance
I cannot wait for this!!!

anyone that's playing it PTR, what is your feedback on this?

is it as polished as blizzard's other 64-bit clients? (wow, sc2, hots)
I think hots runs amazing
I wish sc2 was better but I think its more my hardware but still good nonetheless


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> he's been running about doing random stuff. He was in cali for a bit.


How do I still happen to get mentioned in diablo thread lol


----------



## StealthSkull

Can I get back in the clan?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Can I get back in the clan?


Depends on if @lemans81 is still mad about you going secret DPS WD in that rift season 1.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Can I get back in the clan?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if @lemans81 is still mad about you going secret DPS WD in that rift season 1.
Click to expand...

Am


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Am


In my defense it was season 2 ptr


----------



## The LAN Man

Still mad about that


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Still mad about that


----------



## Corsa911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so I just learned that we'll be receiving a 64-bit client with improved graphics and performance
> I cannot wait for this!!!
> 
> anyone that's playing it PTR, what is your feedback on this?
> 
> is it as polished as blizzard's other 64-bit clients? (wow, sc2, hots)
> I think hots runs amazing
> I wish sc2 was better but I think its more my hardware but still good nonetheless


It's everything I've ever wanted for this game.

Hi-Rez textures, msaa x8, finally feels like 144fps, and the best part.....no more micro stuttering asset loading ini tweaking frame drops.


----------



## iARDAs

SO wait I dont get it. The game is getting 64 bit support right?


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> It's everything I've ever wanted for this game.
> 
> Hi-Rez textures, msaa x8, finally feels like 144fps, and the best part.....no more micro stuttering asset loading ini tweaking frame drops.


does the blacksmith still lag?


----------



## Corsa911

It's almost unbelievable how much better it is.

Not sure what you mean about blacksmith lag but I used to have an issue where I'd get frame skips when zooming in to open the blacksmith menu which is gone with the new client.





Comparison at around the 8:00 min mark.


----------



## Crazy9000

Are you guys not using SSD, or have you not played in over a year?









None of those things happen with the normal client. I'm guessing the x64 probably loads more stuff in to RAM, so a SSD is less important.


----------



## Corsa911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are you guys not using SSD, or have you not played in over a year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those things happen with the normal client. I'm guessing the x64 probably loads more stuff in to RAM, so a SSD is less important.


D3 was the main reason I purchased my first SSD years back and it still continued to stutter. I even tried the thumb drive method with no success. I can't begin to explain all the tips and tricks and hardware swaps I tried to get d3 running right. I've been through three different builds in two states in that time and still to this day have issues with live build.

So needless to say, come January when this build goes live, I'll be back in sanctuary.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> D3 was the main reason I purchased my first SSD years back and it still continued to stutter. I even tried the thumb drive method with no success. I can't begin to explain all the tips and tricks and hardware swaps I tried to get d3 running right. I've been through three different builds in two states in that time and still to this day have issues with live build.
> 
> So needless to say, come January when this build goes live, I'll be back in sanctuary.


I've had it running great on 5+ different computers... but it's not really worth diagnosing at this point, as waiting for the new update would be a better time to get back in to the game anyways.


----------



## yahu

gd mail alerts not working... I only have oddball issues in some areas, like bridge of battlefields in Act III, before bridge --> Siegebreaker. you head backwards a bit as there can be pools there, and when there are several layers of animation, from the top of the castle, all the way down to the troops fighting on the ground, it will lose some frames. happens 100% of the time for me.

Other than that, even the cesspools run fine now.









not sure if this is verboten - does anyone have game keys they'd like to get rid of? I'm possibly looking for (in order):
- Overwatch
- BF1
- Titanfall 2
- GTA V
- The Division

I'm not necessarily looking for all of them, and might be interested in others, so lmk.


----------



## Zaen

Don't have any of those









Personally waiting for Space hulk: Deathwing. Probably the only team squad FPS i will play until UT4 get's better







Built over Unreal engine 4 it looks so good the YT vids make me







Was to be released today but i heard it got delayed, yet again, to 14 of this month.

Probably won't play it much, like i have been doing with Deus-Ex, until i have done all i want in D3, like getting all the extra tabs


----------



## Alex132

Started this season yesterday, on para 300 something. Barbarian HOTA build. God, it's pretty boring and seems bad compared to what it was. Thinking of going Monk or WD instead.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Started this season yesterday, on para 300 something. Barbarian HOTA build. God, it's pretty boring and seems bad compared to what it was. Thinking of going Monk or WD instead.


Did a barb this season as well, and i'm also disappointed with the builds. Monks are more fun to play with.

My barb is collecting dust now, been giving my attention to a sader using Roland's Sweep and that has been fun. One of the few builds that go with my preferred playstyle, hold my ground and pull monsters into range of my attacks









Since season won't last much more weeks, imo, i'm thinking of taking the Roland's sweep to the low leaderboards spots imbuing the rare pieces of gear i have ancients of. All other builds are there except Roland's ^_^ so i'm going to try to be the top player using Roland's









And, imo, this would be a nice idea, since build variety is almost non-existent in leaderboards (specially in the top 100), making leaderboards for each set within a class, or at least making a filter to look for those set builds in the leaderboards. Might make for more ppl trying out other builds.


----------



## Alex132

When did this season even start?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> When did this season even start?


I believe it was the last week of October.

I say it won't last many more weeks because of the "somewhere" in January Blizz is releasing the Necro and patch 2.4.3. Don't know if it will be simultaneous, my guess would be yes.


----------



## LazarusIV

:raises from the dead:

Hey everyone, how's it going? Needless to say, what tiny, miniscule amount of time I have to game will be spent on the Necro... Looking forward to seeing everyone on!


----------



## yahu

^lol - Laz raising from the dead to play the necro...art imitating life imitating art?


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^lol - Laz raising from the dead to play the necro...art imitating life imitating art?


Diablo-ception! Achievement unlocked!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Twink now owns Overwatch...so make sure you play with him and post vid of his crappy aim.


----------



## yahu

^haha! many thanks to tha Taco for the game!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

Hit me up on battlenet if you want to play OW, I'm on it every night lol. Not as late as I used to play D3 though.


----------



## Zaen

2 Achievements left to get this season xtra tab \o/

GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind..... Need to pause D3 a bit, getting sucked in the grind vortex that has swallowed so many before me, but 1st the xtra tab kkkkkkkkkkk xD

Again a bit stuck on the 5min. T13 Rift, with sader made it in a little over 7min. so i guess i have to try the barbarian with the furious charge and boulder toss using mainly Raekor set (for a boulder toss focus), probably easier with that build since i kill elites and the sorts with 2 boulders normally, sometimes 3.

Thought leap/quake would be fast but actually i took longer with it then with my sader using sweep/roland's set.

Between the two classes, barb and sader, which one you guys think is fastest in Rifts?


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> 2 Achievements left to get this season xtra tab \o/
> 
> GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind..... Need to pause D3 a bit, getting sucked in the grind vortex that has swallowed so many before me, but 1st the xtra tab kkkkkkkkkkk xD
> 
> Again a bit stuck on the 5min. T13 Rift, with sader made it in a little over 7min. so i guess i have to try the barbarian with the furious charge and boulder toss using mainly Raekor set (for a boulder toss focus), probably easier with that build since i kill elites and the sorts with 2 boulders normally, sometimes 3.
> 
> Thought leap/quake would be fast but actually i took longer with it then with my sader using sweep/roland's set.
> 
> Between the two classes, barb and sader, which one you guys think is fastest in Rifts?


sader


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Never see him on.


Been playing league of legends.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> sader


TY


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> TY


Are u doing the LoN build with safer and have all the right gear?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Hit me up on battlenet if you want to play OW, I'm on it every night lol. Not as late as I used to play D3 though.


gah...LAN party was a bit of a bust...it was a new venue and there were connectivity issues affecting download. while I was patched up, my buddies weren't. I ended up playing GTA V online mostly.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> 2 Achievements left to get this season xtra tab \o/
> 
> GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind, GRgrind..... Need to pause D3 a bit, getting sucked in the grind vortex that has swallowed so many before me, but 1st the xtra tab kkkkkkkkkkk xD
> 
> Again a bit stuck on the 5min. T13 Rift, with sader made it in a little over 7min. so i guess i have to try the barbarian with the furious charge and boulder toss using mainly Raekor set (for a boulder toss focus), probably easier with that build since i kill elites and the sorts with 2 boulders normally, sometimes 3.
> 
> Thought leap/quake would be fast but actually i took longer with it then with my sader using sweep/roland's set.
> 
> Between the two classes, barb and sader, which one you guys think is fastest in Rifts?


'sader LoN is definitely faster. I popped mine out (4min actually I think) without even trying. And I'm not even geared outstandingly well.

I got the Belial in 45sec as WD with a group (including another WD). FFS, that is pretty tough solo as a non AoE class; I was about 48sec-50sec solo. stupid worms are all over, and the damn cut-scenes. I needed others so we could split the worms up, but they needed to do enough dmg to offset the added people. I had to change my skills to include all dmg and as many buffs as I could, and we got it. Then I helped another group get it that was trying for a while.

I'd imagine a bunch of high level DH wouldn't have any issue.









I haven't played much in the last week and have very little desire to at this point. It sounds like there is some pretty cool stuff going on in PTR, so hopefully not too many more nerfs between now and live launch. I'll try to get on sometime later this week/weekend. Wish I could help ya out @Zaen


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> sader


TY







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Are u doing the LoN build with safer and have all the right gear?


Unfortunately no, no LoN. Have the gear just not all with thorns and some pieces aren't ancient so overall i can't use it as it's not efficient to rift with it. Tried all the sader builds for the GR55 with 8 set bonuses conquest and i'm using Roland's/sweep as it's the most fun out of all of them for progression, but it is a somewhat low damage output although it is a very fast hitter and with a CC of 61% i get crit with every other hit, prob there is i only have 362% Crit damage and i take too much time taking down elites and the sorts, especially when it's a single target situation.

Sort of quit trying to gather ancient gear with thorns, already spent about 3k of Forgotten Soul in reforging gear for LoN. As i, again, didn't group up it's been hard to perfect gear running solo.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gah...LAN party was a bit of a bust...it was a new venue and there were connectivity issues affecting download. while I was patched up, my buddies weren't. I ended up playing GTA V online mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'sader LoN is definitely faster. I popped mine out (4min actually I think) without even trying. And I'm not even geared outstandingly well.
> 
> I got the Belial in 45sec as WD with a group (including another WD). FFS, that is pretty tough solo as a non AoE class; I was about 48sec-50sec solo. stupid worms are all over, and the damn cut-scenes. I needed others so we could split the worms up, but they needed to do enough dmg to offset the added people. I had to change my skills to include all dmg and as many buffs as I could, and we got it. Then I helped another group get it that was trying for a while.
> 
> I'd imagine a bunch of high level DH wouldn't have any issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played much in the last week and have very little desire to at this point. It sounds like there is some pretty cool stuff going on in PTR, so hopefully not too many more nerfs between now and live launch. I'll try to get on sometime later this week/weekend. Wish I could help ya out @Zaen


Thx m8. Good info for me









Guess Belial in 45sec is a Guardian achievement, this season i probably won't do Guardian just get the xtra tab. If, or when i finish Conqueror objectives i'm thinking of looking into the PTR or give it a time out of D3 to be fresh for season9 and discover the new patch content as i progress in the season.

Eager for the new patch, even more for the Necro


----------



## yahu

^yes, it was my last Guardian achievement. it is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I'm looking forward to necro too! I hope it will be in next patch, but I'm not sure they will get another toon in with balancing in that short of time. IIRC, 'sader was not well balanced at RoS launch, on the downside (couldn't hang with the other toons).


----------



## PaPaBlista

Not playing much this season I'm like a p106 or something I will start again next season and I will buy the necromancer. Just want to wish all my brothers and sister's( if there are any out there.... we need some sisters ) a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS...... From the weird guy in the corner.....


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yes, it was my last Guardian achievement. it is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I'm looking forward to necro too! I hope it will be in next patch, but I'm not sure they will get another toon in with balancing in that short of time. IIRC, 'sader was not well balanced at RoS launch, on the downside (couldn't hang with the other toons).


Thinking Blizz probably won't launch Necro in tandem with the new patch. Been looking at the presentation of the necro again and each time i see it it seems that there was still a lot of work to do on the skills and they never did show the female model for the necro, which leads me to think that it wasn't ready yet.
Really hoping i'm wrong and we get Necro with the patch in January ^_^


----------



## yahu

^exactly my thoughts - still needs work on skills, and I think they even mentioned the female model wasn't complete. That just seems like a lot of work to complete, along with the patch work, which includes balance. People in the game communities are trying to convince themselves otherwise but I think they are just setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'm under the impression you have to buy the Necro as like an expansion .Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I'm under the impression you have to buy the Necro as like an expansion .Correct me if I'm wrong.


you are correct sir. they dont charge a seasonal or monthly fee, so new content means new money.


----------



## PaPaBlista

I'll pay for it. You have to admit they have been pretty good to us with all the updates and continued support, most games you have to pay for everything. Look at WoW 15 years and there still making a fortune. I'll stick with Diablo....


----------



## Crazy9000

IDK I only played like 10,000+ hours, having to pay more might make it not worth.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> IDK I only played like 10,000+ hours, having to pay more might make it not worth.


that would be less than a half a penny an hour...pretty good value sir!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> IDK I only played like 10,000+ hours, having to pay more might make it not worth.


I try not to look... As Eden mentions, incredible value!


----------



## Mikecdm

I dunno about you guys, but I pay for the seasonal pass. Have to re-up on my seasonal pass if I'm to play season 9.


----------



## SirWaWa

no SSD on this rig but the other blizzard x64 bit clients run really good


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I pay for the seasonal pass. Have to re-up on my seasonal pass if I'm to play season 9.


Yeah but they screwed you last season and made you buy two season passes.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I pay for the seasonal pass. Have to re-up on my seasonal pass if I'm to play season 9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah but they screwed you last season and made you buy two season passes.


LOL @Wu, and DOH! @Cray. You had to go there!









For those that haven't seen:
Season 8 will be ending on the following dates and times:
- North America: Friday, December 30 @ 5:00 p.m. PST
- Europe: Friday, December 30 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
- Asia: Friday, December 30 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
Season 9 will begin about one week afterward on these dates:
- North America: Friday, January 6 @ 5:00 p.m. PST
- Europe: Friday, January 6 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
- Asia: Friday, January 6 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20405165/season-8-ending-soon-12-16-2016


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I dunno about you guys, but I pay for the seasonal pass. Have to re-up on my seasonal pass if I'm to play season 9.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah but they screwed you last season and made you buy two season passes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL @Wu, and DOH! @Cray. You had to go there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that haven't seen:
> Season 8 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> - North America: Friday, December 30 @ 5:00 p.m. PST
> - Europe: Friday, December 30 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> - Asia: Friday, December 30 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> Season 9 will begin about one week afterward on these dates:
> - North America: Friday, January 6 @ 5:00 p.m. PST
> - Europe: Friday, January 6 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> - Asia: Friday, January 6 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20405165/season-8-ending-soon-12-16-2016
Click to expand...

Are they changing anything? Please say so.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Are they changing anything? Please say so.


There are some changes, things that the few people who push for top ranks won't like. Things like randomized elites, new juggernaut affix, I think less density on each floor or something along those lines to where you need multiple floors to complete a gr. A few skill and item changes and some cosmetic type stuff.


----------



## Alex132

They're bringing extra health on elites back?

Oh goddamn.


----------



## yahu

read more about juggernaut affix here. likely much worse than extra health. Basically immune to CC, which has an effect on a lot of dmg buffs (obvious example is Bane of the Trapped gem).

There are quite a few changes, some that I know of (not sure of what is officially in 2.4.3):
- x64 client for improved performance and graphics
- build tab that allows you to save build configs (helps so you don't have to swap out gear)
- material mgmt so you don't have to keep in stash
- dyes @ mystic so you don't have to go hunting
- challenge rifts where you can run a rift with someone else's setup to try and better their time
- more progression given for white mobs in GR; as Wu mentions, there are density changes where more GR will take 3 levels to complete; I honestly don't know if this is good or bad, but Wu is the biggest ladder climber on here, so he likely knows best from the communities he's in
- legendary gem that is helm specific
- extra legendary gem roll chance if you don't die in a GR, so up to 5 rolls if you go empower and don't die
- of course changes to sets, previous item changes, some new items, etc.
- some rock-dog pet, new portrait, blah, blah

There is the Diablo 1 anniversary event as well, but that isn't necessarily tied to the patch. As part of the anniversary event, there is wirt's leg (one-handed mace), cow pet, and butcher pet.

I'm sure I'm missing some items, and obviously some of the above are fairly minor. I'm looking forward to some of the QoL updates personally.


----------



## Alex132

Ayyy Wirt's leg.

It sounds.... tougher... but not more interesting. I am worried for the healthiness of Diablo 3's future.


----------



## yahu

honestly, I don't think anyone should expect too much more interesting until the necromancer. If you aren't into the grind then I'd suggest checking out the necro and maybe check on the game casually. Otherwise your best bet is to put it down for a while and come back so you can be more like "wow, lots of changes!" After which you'll realize it still isn't that interesting and put it back down.









I really look at D3 as a fairly casual distraction with the occasional excuse (season start) to put in bursts of play. if they continue this path of shorter seasons (10/21 - 12/30?) and PTR starts pretty quick, which kills some of the drive in season, I may go even more casual to the point where I stop. this is definitely the first season where I put the game down for a week or more at a time 2 or more times before they announced season end.

I'm looking forward to the changes Season 9 brings, and the eventual Necromancer update for now.


----------



## Mikecdm

I don't know much about ptr, but I do know what it takes to win at higher tier gr.

A few seasons ago, one would mainly skip elites and focus on killing trash to get progression. If you killed an elite in the process it was a bonus. Then it shifted to focus mainly on elites. In order to kill the elites you needed a lot of trash. In order to do so, you'd keep moving the elite along or bring trash to the elite. The trash gave extra progression, but it was necessary to kill the elites in order to have a chance. So now if you limit the density, you really can't kill the elites. They would need to lower the hp of the elites so that they can actually be killed. The other choice would be to have the trash be worth more, which they have. There is probably some balance to it trash and elites.

For example, the 2 pack vaults. Those are auto skip since there isn't enough trash to kill the 2 elites on the map. Hell rifts are the same thing, some times its good trash, but you likely won't kill the elites. In the event you did, more than likely the next floor was a crater and you were better off spending the time there or you got a cliffs and would have lost either way.

I'm sure people will find a way, as they always do, but I don't think these are good changes. Either way, the game loses people more and more. Its sad when I haven't played in over a month and I'm still front page. Even that was just a 1 key attempt. I think they should make all mats auto pick up, just like gold. That'd be the best QoL change that they can make.


----------



## yahu

auto-mat pick up would be outstanding, especially now since they will store at some magical stash and not an actual inventory spot.


----------



## SIDWULF

The diablo 1 remake is some kind of crude joke. I raged quit only 5 minutes in. Why did they even bother?

Some kind of laughable pixilated filter and weird walking animations like a gorilla.

I love the MSAA, SSAO and 64bit client in the PTR though.

Great stuff.


----------



## yahu

^based on the videos I've seen it appears similar in graphic style and animation to the original. I'm not sure any of us asked for that.







I'd much rather play the original game/gameplay with updated D3 graphics and animation.


----------



## Zaen

Baaah. No one asked for that pseudo D1 dungeon, they rushed something out to celebrate 20y of Diablo. 8 direction limited movement and a pixelated filter over everything with multiple lvls before the final encounter, items are bad (not to say worse), there are some new pets etc as mentioned. Of all that only the multiple lvls and the directional limiter reflect D1 in anyway really. Why Blizz thought ppl would like limited movement and a "filth" filter on the screen is beyond me, truly baffled by those choices. If i wanted the feel of a old game i would go for D2 LoD like i was just 1 year back.

Another missed opportunity by Blizz, after they, basically, claimed to be forever involved in Diablo games.
If they wanted to make a anniversary event for the 20years of D1 they could have done it by incorporating the original D1 into a new area or new access from an existing area or even a special portal from the "ghost of Cain" that would allow, in January only sure why not, the hero to travel to his (Cain's) past and re-live the adventure of the poor prince that eventually trapped Diablo's soul within him leading to the Wandering Traveler in D2.
That would have made sense at least with the games lore and spirit.

D1 game isn't that big that couldn't be "inserted" into D3 as another option of gameplay, added to campaign and adventure mode one could have a "oldscholl" mode and play a D1 remastered xD

Why oh why they had to kill Cain "#$%&*"#$%&*"!!!!!!!!! And then they kill off the last descendant of the Horadrim schollar's, Lea. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh, makes me mad and uncertain about were they want to take the game's story from this point on. And imo the story was actually the best part of this Diablo, it keept me interested to get to the end of it. I admit that chapter5 could have been the best one of the 5 but sadly is one of the shortest rushing the story's end.

I can imagine a new expansion story coming with or after the Necro. Would be great if Blizz made an "episode"/expansion about retrieving Lea's spirit, that would give continuity to Cain's story even if made by the ghost of a descendant.


----------



## yahu

^nerd alert!


----------



## The LAN Man

I haven't even looked at Diablo 3 in a few weeks. The witcher 3 has been occupying most of my time. That and finals. #roughlife


----------



## brazilianloser

Haven't got on in months... might venture in again for a day or two once they release the x64 into live game just to see how the game plays without that micro stutter.


----------



## Alex132

D3 is still the only game I've literally fallen asleep playing. And this season actually didn't seem to help.


----------



## yahu

^never happens to me...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^never happens to me...


Barbarian was just right click whirlwind and wait.
Monk seems to be spamming buttons until things explode like pop-corn


----------



## yahu

WD is *yawn* pets will clean up for me... that's where I've done most of my "wall-walking."


----------



## Mikecdm

I've dozed off several times on zmonk during the late hours.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nerd alert!


Yeah, sry. The nerd within me was stronger


----------



## PaPaBlista

Merry Christmas Gentelman. Love ya Dan:thumb:


----------



## PaPaBlista

Merry Christmas Gentelman. Love ya Dan:thumb:


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> why is this thing double posting .....


Its not.


----------



## inedenimadam

So...when does the 64 go live? How about the necro class? Not interested in PTR, but wouldn't mind a comeback for these features.

Yes, I am being lazy...no I dont want to go to the website.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Merry Christmas Gentelman. *Love ya Dan*


awww...I didn't know ya cared so much...yer gettin' me all misty-eyed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Its not.


tee-hee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...when does the 64 go live? How about the necro class? Not interested in PTR, but wouldn't mind a comeback for these features.
> 
> Yes, I am being lazy...no I dont want to go to the website.


x64 client should be live around 1/3/2017 I think? Dates are as follows:
- 12/30/2016: Season 8 ends
- 1/6/2017: Season 9 starts
- 1/3/2017: 2.4.3 patch should drop (usually the Tuesday before Season start)

I'm pretty sure those are the dates I saw last, so expecting that is the date for the 2.4.3 patch, which should include the x64 client. The necro DLC timeline hasn't been released that I'm aware of. I'd be surprised if it was ready for the launch of 2.4.3 though.

I hope everyone is having a good holiday season, whether you celebrate as a Barb, Crusader, DH, monk, WD, Wizard, or even Jew (I keed, I keed!). Dear sweet jesus, please give us a better 2017 than 2016...


----------



## b.walker36

Hey all, looking to get back into this for a while since its much more casual for me with work and a baby. My old clan is dead so I was wondering if any of you have a clan that wouldn't mind a new addition?


----------



## yahu

^yeah man, we have an OCN clan in-game. post your gamertag thing here, and then request to be added while in-game. I should be online in a day or two and will approve. I don't know how active the clan is at the moment, but at the start of season it usually is.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yeah man, we have an OCN clan in-game. post your gamertag thing here, and then request to be added while in-game. I should be online in a day or two and will approve. I don't know how active the clan is at the moment, but at the start of season it usually is.


It will probably pick up again at start of season. I know I will be back on in the evenings for a couple hours for season 9.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^yeah man, we have an OCN clan in-game. post your gamertag thing here, and then request to be added while in-game. I should be online in a day or two and will approve. I don't know how active the clan is at the moment, but at the start of season it usually is.


Just requested, bwalker1414


----------



## yahu

I'll try to get on later tonight to take care of this.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Just requested, bwalker1414


FYI - I just got online and approved the request.


----------



## inedenimadam

Looks like I will be late to season start. Dead CPU.

Edit: might still be up for it, just remembered I still have an Ivy i5 that does 5.0 and an asus board kicking around until I can replace the 5820k.


----------



## gerrym730

Do we still 100 forum messages to join the OCN clan? If not, I want to join.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## yahu

@gerrym730 we haven't reached our limit yet. Post your full b.net here, and I should be able to sneak ya in. If you do it soon, I could probably login this morning.


----------



## gerrym730

Hey Yahu, My battle tag is gerrym730#1763. Thanks, I am looking forward to playing with some clan mates and completing season 9 conqueror level.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerrym730*
> 
> Hey Yahu, My battle tag is gerrym730#1763. Thanks, I am looking forward to playing with some clan mates and completing season 9 conqueror level.


request sent in-game!


----------



## yahu

anyone know a "DavidMamet"? that is the name of someone requesting to join the clan in-game.


----------



## criznit

I might log on for a few this season. Hopefully I will be on this Friday so I won't be too far behind lol


----------



## Alex132

Probably gonna do a Wizard or WD the new season, haven't done those in ages.


----------



## iARDAs

Is s9 over?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Is s9 over?


Season 8 just ended.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Season 8 just ended.


Damn. I had 2 achievements left


----------



## yahu

^doh! they snuck the season end pretty quickly, especially given the time of year when a good deal of people are doing various holiday stuffs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Season 9: Stash tabs and cosmetics....

NOPE...not even a little.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Season 9: Stash tabs and cosmetics....
> 
> NOPE...not even a little.


I heard there were some decent upgrades to dh.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Season 9: Stash tabs and cosmetics....
> 
> NOPE...not even a little.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there were some decent upgrades to dh.
Click to expand...

Are we talking New Sets? New Meta? or last season stuff with new calculations?

Oh...while you are here...I killed my 5820k...tried to dellid it. Going to get a Xeon for the board and pass it to my wife...Heading back to mainstream for a 7700k and that new Apex board. 4k+ RAM and 5k Core sounds yummy. Sitting on my 5.0 Ivy till KBL hits.


----------



## yahu

^from what I read, Mara's is making a bit of a comeback, but I think LoN is still likely considered the top (at last patch in PTR anyway). I don't think DH is still part of the main meta last I heard. sounds like the meta is rather unchanged actually. 2 x dmg (wd, monk) and 2 x support (zmonk, barb).

One thing to note is that the meta is usually hard to nail during PTR and can change in live. For a while in PTR it went back to 1 x dmg (wd) and 3 x support. wd was a bit OP for a while, just like during last PTR, but they nerfed them again (but not ninja nerf, so far).

BTW - the 2.4.3 patch is not out yet.







I was looking forward to trying the x64 client and other things tonight. From what I heard in the communities, the patch is due out Friday. Blizz is consistent...ly changing their consistency...


----------



## Alex132

Meta has been the same for too long.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are we talking New Sets? New Meta? or last season stuff with new calculations?
> 
> Oh...while you are here...I killed my 5820k...tried to dellid it. Going to get a Xeon for the board and pass it to my wife...Heading back to mainstream for a 7700k and that new Apex board. 4k+ RAM and 5k Core sounds yummy. Sitting on my 5.0 Ivy till KBL hits.


Should have listened to me and rma'd it while you still had a chance. That Apex sure looks good though, but it'd be hard to buy that for daily use.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Meta has been the same for too long.


I agree! the last couple PTRs have had different metas during pre-release, but blizz is so terrified of reintroducing "broken builds" that they had with wizards, that they end up nerfing everything back to status quo...









I wonder what will happen with necro. I'm sure they'll break the class one way or the other.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I agree! the last couple PTRs have had different metas during pre-release, but blizz is so terrified of reintroducing "broken builds" that they had with wizards, that they end up nerfing everything back to status quo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what will happen with necro. I'm sure they'll break the class one way or the other.


It's particularly damaging coming off a season that didn't even have a new patch. Looks like instead of investing some resources to make the Necro DLC amazing, they just diverted the dev team that was making the patches.


----------



## yahu

^TBH, if that is what they truly did (divert dev resources) and they have the DLC ready by next season, I'll be okay with that. I'm more picturing some lone dude whose "office" is actually a curtain in a hallway leading to the men's bathroom, who thinks nothing of death and decay since all he hears during his days is the sweet sound of lunchtime escaping the WoW content devs.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^TBH, if that is what they truly did (divert dev resources) and they have the DLC ready by next season, I'll be okay with that. I'm more picturing some lone dude whose "office" is actually a curtain in a hallway leading to the men's bathroom, who thinks nothing of death and decay since all he hears during his days is the sweet sound of lunchtime escaping the WoW content devs.


I mean the other option is that the guy you described is the whole dev team now







.


----------



## yahu

^haha, yep. That's what I was expecting.


----------



## SirWaWa

anyone else getting awful performance from the 64-bit live client?


----------



## yahu

^did they release it? Do we need to take any specific action? I didn't see any 2.4.3 update in live yet.

*edit - oh shhhhnap, I see the update is starting to come down now. I'll have to install it in a bit. I checked earlier and nothing.


----------



## SirWaWa

are the flag physics in town gone?!
nothing happens when u do stuff around them

yes, 64-bit live client is unplayable, non-stop stuttering
I get windows 7 aero warning (but not on the 32-bit), my second monitor blacks out (I used to get this periodically in overwatch but seems fixed, fixed for a while, dunno if nvidia fixed it or blizzard)
however, none of this happens when playing blizzard's other 64-bit titles
switching back to 32-bit it's fine but u lose most of the fancy AA settings and the game looks blurrier compared to 64-bit


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are we talking New Sets? New Meta? or last season stuff with new calculations?
> 
> Oh...while you are here...I killed my 5820k...tried to dellid it. Going to get a Xeon for the board and pass it to my wife...Heading back to mainstream for a 7700k and that new Apex board. 4k+ RAM and 5k Core sounds yummy. Sitting on my 5.0 Ivy till KBL hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have listened to me and rma'd it while you still had a chance. That Apex sure looks good though, but it'd be hard to buy that for daily use.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know...but it was honestly pretty much toast by me and families hand...not intels problem. I am not trying to take a moral high ground or anything...I dont care what others do as far as RMA and such, but I just couldn't do it and have a clear conscience...my daughter poured water on my motherboard for god sakes...that isn't intels problem, its mine.

Downloading new patch 2.4.3.4655, should be done by the time I hit submit.

Edit to add: every -k or -x I buy from here on out will be purchased along with the tuning plan...


----------



## PerfectTekniq

RMA your daughter.
Is that possible?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I know...but it was honestly pretty much toast by me and families hand...not intels problem. I am not trying to take a moral high ground or anything...I dont care what others do as far as RMA and such, but I just couldn't do it and have a clear conscience...my daughter poured water on my motherboard for god sakes...that isn't intels problem, its mine.
> 
> Downloading new patch 2.4.3.4655, should be done by the time I hit submit.
> 
> Edit to add: every -k or -x I buy from here on out will be purchased along with the tuning plan...


So let me get this straight. Had you paid for the tuning plan and the same thing happened, you wouldn't have an issue sending it in to get replaced? I also suggested rma before your daughter killed it.

The tuning plan is like paying extra for the same warranty that already comes with the chip.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, I know...but it was honestly pretty much toast by me and families hand...not intels problem. I am not trying to take a moral high ground or anything...I dont care what others do as far as RMA and such, but I just couldn't do it and have a clear conscience...my daughter poured water on my motherboard for god sakes...that isn't intels problem, its mine.
> 
> Downloading new patch 2.4.3.4655, should be done by the time I hit submit.
> 
> Edit to add: every -k or -x I buy from here on out will be purchased along with the tuning plan...
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. Had you paid for the tuning plan and the same thing happened, you wouldn't have an issue sending it in to get replaced? I also suggested rma before your daughter killed it.
> 
> The tuning plan is like paying extra for the same warranty that already comes with the chip.
Click to expand...

actually, when we talked, she had already done her thing. and I owned it...but burning the cache with excessive voltage, and just generally wanting a new one I think falls under the tuning plan, but not the standard non-over clocking warranty.

I am more excited about getting a new processor than I am disappointed about loosing the old one


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> are the flag physics in town gone?!
> nothing happens when u do stuff around them
> 
> yes, 64-bit live client is unplayable, non-stop stuttering
> I get windows 7 aero warning (but not on the 32-bit), my second monitor blacks out (I used to get this periodically in overwatch but seems fixed, fixed for a while, dunno if nvidia fixed it or blizzard)
> however, none of this happens when playing blizzard's other 64-bit titles
> switching back to 32-bit it's fine but u lose most of the fancy AA settings and the game looks blurrier compared to 64-bit


erg, agreed on that x64 client. the game is just herky-jerky. I switched back to x86. I'm surprised blizz thought this was good enough to ship. Even if the issue is driver based, it just seems too widespread.

The red soul shard xmog is pretty wicked looking. I also like the butcher pet.


----------



## Mikecdm

This new mob density sucks. It's taking me on average 4-6 floors to clear something. I'm playing on wizard, I skip the majority of the map hunting for elites or trying to get a really big trash pull. I can imagine when pushing very high and where I can't kill stuff on 1 archon cycle, i'll never be able to win. All trash will die and no way to stay alive to kill elites. Right now just did a 69 with 500 paragon, took 5 floors and thats one shotting all elites and RG.


----------



## yahu

^I forgot about the density changes. I PL'd Eden last night and it was pretty poopy (granted, that was a regular rift). The elites were nowhere to be found. I did run a GR55 or something today, but I wasn't really paying attention (first level up of my red soul stone gem). It now occurs to me that it took quite a few levels to complete, even starting with a good, typically full level.


----------



## b.walker36

Would a buddy be able to join our clan. He doesn't have anyone to play with? his tag is Slarth#1950. I'll have him request if its okay.


----------



## yahu

^I think that is fine for now (haven't reached the member limit), as long as you vouch for him.









BTW - I stayed up way too late getting the cosmetics from the anniversary event. stupid portrait took too long.


----------



## The LAN Man

Doesn't the season start tonight?


----------



## iARDAs

No release date on Necromancer right guys?

Will only play D3 when that comes out.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Doesn't the season start tonight?


yes, season starts tonight


----------



## yahu

^yeppers - 5P PST start. I'm going to roll a 'sader to start.

*ninja edit - @iARDAs no release date. I'm hoping for S10, but that might even be too soon.


----------



## Cybertox

No idea how people still have interest to play this game.


----------



## lemans81

And the world is right again. @yahu


----------



## yahu

^I'm yer huckleberry...


----------



## PaPaBlista

Went in in the last couple day's deleted all but one of each class toon, cleared stash , ran the old Tristan event got pets . & you know i'll do Sader in 9 but i as always am not going to try hard. It is a way to pass time.
P.S. New system is frik'in (º¿º).......SanFranTastic









EDIT: I like the load times (fast fast) on the 64 bit, got 1 instance of a rubber band (my connection I think ) other than that it works nice. IMO


----------



## RW2112

I shall run my usual Demon Hunter, lol though once the Necro finally is available I plan on giving that a try


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Went in in the last couple day's deleted all but one of each class toon, cleared stash , ran the old Tristan event got pets . & you know i'll do Sader in 9 but i as always am not going to try hard. It is a way to pass time.
> P.S. New system is frik'in (º¿º).......SanFranTastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I like the load times (fast fast) on the 64 bit, got 1 instance of a rubber band (my connection I think ) other than that it works nice. IMO


dang, I might need you to build me a system!







Now that I think about it, I need to update my desktop to see if I'm having the same issue I saw on my laptop (which mind you, is a fairly high-end laptop and I have no issues running the x86 client).


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, a suggestion for guys playing primarily the retro event right now - go to Settings and cap your FPS to 15 for amazing retro feel! It helps a lot by remedying the fact that some animations and movements still play smooth, while others do not.


----------



## Cybertox

There is a 64-bit client now? How good is it? Does it get rid of the annoying micro-stutter?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> There is a 64-bit client now? How good is it? Does it get rid of the annoying micro-stutter?


Seems so, at least on my machine it's all buttery smooth now.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> There is a 64-bit client now? How good is it? Does it get rid of the annoying micro-stutter?


SSD should do that too.


----------



## Cybertox

So I did some research and the micro-stutter still persists, there are even YouTube videos showcasing the issue. For some the 64-bit client works even worse than the 32 one and causes additional problems. Installing Diablo 3 on my 850 Pro didnt help either last time I played Season so I guess this 64-bit client aint even worth giving a try. Oh well, will save time and hassle, not necessarily a bad thing.

Interesting how Blizzard, a PC game developer cant get things right even with their cartoonish and non-demanding graphics. I always regarded Blizzard as someone who optimized their games rather well but to say the truth after WoW WOTLK their future games did not really run all that good.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So I did some research and the micro-stutter still persists, there are even YouTube videos showcasing the issue. For some the 64-bit client works even worse than the 32 one and causes additional problems. Installing Diablo 3 on my 850 Pro didnt help either last time I played Season so I guess this 64-bit client aint even worth giving a try. Oh well, will save time and hassle, not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Interesting how Blizzard, a PC game developer cant get things right even with their cartoonish and non-demanding graphics. I always regarded Blizzard as someone who optimized their games rather well but to say the truth after WoW WOTLK their future games did not really run all that good.


With gsync and freesync, I can never tell if a game is badly optimized anymore, but eh to each their own ^^


----------



## Corsa911

Known issue with 64 client

Disconnect from all community chats, fixes major FPS drops for most.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> Known issue with 64 client
> 
> Disconnect from all community chats, fixes major FPS drops for most.


Yeah that is one of the currently known work-arounds however it does not work for everybody. Community and clan chats is something I would like to keep so for me its not really a good "fix".


----------



## ronnin426850

My game is installed on an HDD and I still don't get any stutter... Maybe i'm just blind.


----------



## Crazy9000

32 bit Client has no stutter at all for me. The new 64 bit was stuttering pretty bad.


----------



## Alex132

The lag is insane, been playing at around 10-20fps for the last 5 hours.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The lag is insane, been playing at around 10-20fps for the last 5 hours.


How is lag related to fps?.. Anyway, I have no lag, but there's a queue when trying to enter game. Current wait time in Europe is around 15 seconds.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The lag is insane, been playing at around 10-20fps for the last 5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> How is lag related to fps?.. Anyway, I have no lag, but there's a queue when trying to enter game. Current wait time in Europe is around 15 seconds.
Click to expand...

Dunno - everyone I am playing with is getting insanely low FPS at sporadic times now. Unrelated to what is on screen.


----------



## The LAN Man

I reverted back getting 10-20FPS with a 1080 shameful


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I reverted back getting 10-20FPS with a 1080 shameful


Changed to 32bit client now.......... way better...


----------



## The LAN Man

I had to do that too back to normal now

edit: I will be on for the forseeable future if anyone else wants to run stuff. I am down and heavily caffeinated


----------



## ronnin426850

There are some minor graphical updates I'm seeing - softer lights around portals, z-mapped ground textures, etc. It's nice. Hopefully postprocessing options, like sharpness and saturation are also on the way.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> There are some minor graphical updates I'm seeing - softer lights around portals, z-mapped ground textures, etc. It's nice. Hopefully postprocessing options, like sharpness and saturation are also on the way.


Really?

This is related to the 64ibt client - or does the 32bit get it too?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Really?
> 
> This is related to the 64ibt client - or does the 32bit get it too?


No idea, only played 64 since the update.


----------



## The LAN Man

32 bit got the update as well. Also my 15 hour spree is over, I ended at paragon 503 and cleared a 63 in 6 minutes and am finally going to sleep. Take that FNG


----------



## ronnin426850

"A fix has been deployed that should resolve many of the 64-bit client issues since the release of Patch 2.4.3"

https://us.battle.net/forums/en/d3/topic/20752620685

I got an update today, it may solve whatever issues you guys had with the x64


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> "A fix has been deployed that should resolve many of the 64-bit client issues since the release of Patch 2.4.3"
> 
> https://us.battle.net/forums/en/d3/topic/20752620685
> 
> I got an update today, it may solve whatever issues you guys had with the x64


Fingers crossed, my x64 variant was nearly unplayable


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> "A fix has been deployed that should resolve many of the 64-bit client issues since the release of Patch 2.4.3"
> 
> https://us.battle.net/forums/en/d3/topic/20752620685
> 
> I got an update today, it may solve whatever issues you guys had with the x64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*
> 
> Fingers crossed, my x64 variant was nearly unplayable


ah, I was wondering what the patch included, so good to know. It was definitely unplayable for me. I'm not dealing with "jumpy" gameplay. I'll have to try and revert and see how it goes.


----------



## Crazy9000

I really wonder why they released the x64 as default when it had such widespread issues. They should have made 32 bit default and 64 the thing you had to dig through menus to select. If I was less computer savvy I wouldn't have known how to switch, if I ever even knew it had changed in the first place.

Oh well hopefully it is fixed now.


----------



## yahu

^in their pristine test environment, there were no issues?







you're absolutely right; I've had to inform a lot of people on the communities where to force the client.


----------



## Alex132

Blizard never get anything right the first time with D3.


----------



## yahu

^the troof shall set you free!


----------



## yahu

*update - I ran the x64 client on my desktop and it seemed to be running fine. That said, I previously ran the x64 client on my laptop which had a big hit to perf, so I only gave my desktop about 2seconds on the x64 client, and as soon as I saw a stutter I shut it down.







I haven't re-fired up my laptop to check the x64 client, but I likely will sometime in the next few days.

there has been a pretty good amount of clan activity in-game, and it's been fun playing with some of the guys that left and came back (FNG, Adept, etc.). One thing for people newer to the clan - ask questions or ask to join games. Most, if not all us, don't mind if we're available, and we'll tell you if we're not (unless we are busy or afk, of course). Except r-dub of course...that guy is never willing to help...


----------



## Eorzean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> No release date on Necromancer right guys?
> 
> Will only play D3 when that comes out.


Ditto. Actually looking forward to it as well since I've been missing the game... Just wish I knew more people who still played.


----------



## yahu

^if you're actively playing, check out the OCN clan in-game. Just post your username here, and request to join in-game, and we can get you added.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks FNG and Twink for the carry last night...went from t1 capable to t6 capable....hoping to get at least placeholder pieces together tonight so I can start that GR grind.


----------



## Alex132

The x64 client is perfectly fine for me on minimum settings (bar resolution).

Apparently there are some nicer features it has, haven't even noticed when turning all the settings up though.


----------



## yahu

@inedenimadam sure thing! I didn't get on tonight till super late, and it looks like I missed ya.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Damn I didn't see Twink on. I saw Eden on but knew he was late to the party so he couldn't plvl.

Hm....Twink's on now...


----------



## yahu

^barely!







I was getting some runs in before heading to the office. I should be on this weekend fo' sho!


----------



## PaPaBlista

I made to level 18 on Friday got bored... 64 bit seemed fine to me.. load times are quick....


----------



## inedenimadam

Im good to plvl now. I am not a power house, but I can wreck T6 all day. Its going to be a slow season for me...with my PC a hodge podge of pieces thrown together after the kiddos shenanagins.


----------



## ronnin426850

Just started hardcore seasonal crusader. What an amazing feel! I've only played hardcore once before, lost a monk at lvl54, and I've never played seasonal before.


----------



## Miss Roxy

I'd like to join the clan please. Roxy#12704


----------



## Alex132

Uliana's set dungeon is awful.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Twinkle asked me to post BF's battle.net username: tickmeoff#1950


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Twinkle asked me to post BF's battle.net username: tickmeoff#1950


Thanks for adding this, and welcome to the clan!


----------



## criznit

Shout out to Eden for the boost last night! The game looks so much cleaner after the patch (and the time off). After being gone for a while, I don't know where to start next on WD. I think it's time to check out some diablofans for some build ideas.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

General thoughts on S2716DG? I know this is a Diablo thread but most of you give pretty sound advice.

It hits my budget spot on for a monitor.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Shout out to Eden for the boost last night! The game looks so much cleaner after the patch (and the time off). After being gone for a while, I don't know where to start next on WD. I think it's time to check out some diablofans for some build ideas.


Sorry I had to take off in a hurry, wife wanted to go get some burgers and shakes, and I was down...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> The game looks so much cleaner after the patch (and the time off).


I strongly suggest you attach ReShade and enable some sharpness, it is a real marble with it, you can configure it any way you like, but the game has some inherent blurriness that absolutely needs to be addressed. Here's a comparison of my setup, original vs sharp:





It's way more obvious in actual gameplay and makes a world of difference. I can post my exact config if someone is interested.


----------



## Alex132

That's way too oversharpened...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's way too oversharpened...


It looks proper on my monitor. As I said, it can be fine tuned.

Also, it may look oversharpened to you because I've disabled AA.

EDIT: And to demonstrate further how blurred the stock game is, compare the detail on those faces:


----------



## Alex132

Way oversharpened. Are you sure you dont just have the incorrect sharpness setting on your monitor?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Way oversharpened. Are you sure you dont just have the incorrect sharpness setting on your monitor?


Are YOU sure? I wonder how you determine what is "oversharpened" and what isn't. Is there a guide somewhere on passing objective judgement on sharpness?

My guess is that you're just so used to blur, because many games have it, that anything non-blurred looks ugly to you. Remember how Gollum ate raw fish for so long that cooked fish was "ruined" to him? How can you be certain you're not the Gollum of sharpness here?









I hate blur. I want none of it. It's ugly, it's bad for the eyes, and it's only used to mask low-res textures. But I'd rather have low-res blocky textures, than the feeling of butter smeared over my monitor, thank you.
I can see every crack in the stones, I can see every leaf, I can see the texture of Azmodan's skin. Did you know el'druin has particle effects? I bet you didn't, because the stock blur makes them invisible. And that's with AA off! Turn it on and it's just hilarious.


----------



## dwolvin

OK- I'm going to step out of the lurker bushes and toss an opinion (an myself into figurative traffic). I get the 'oversharpened' comment, but would like to see it in action myself. It might look good in motion on a 3k monitor. Is the ReShade sharpness adjustable? I'm leaning toward wanting about a midpoint between the two examples.

And- isn't ReShade the new name of one of the old injectors (forget which)? I played around with those back in the ME2 eara...

And lastly, how serious should you be in D# to request joining the clan? I'm advanced causal, almost not stinkin'...


----------



## yahu

^you don't have to be serious at all to join the clan. Just reply with your b.net username and make a request in-game to be added. There are plenty of people that have taken lots of time off and come back, and others who haven't been back in a long time but still talk like they might ( @DoomDash). One thing to know is that most of us that are active play in season. If you'd like to play with others if you're occasionally on, I'd suggest playing season.

On one hand you might think "but any progress I've made is non-season." With that in mind, most of us could likely get you leveled up and getting higher quality gear than you ever had in non-season, all within a matter of an hour or two.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> OK- I'm going to step out of the lurker bushes and toss an opinion (an myself into figurative traffic). I get the 'oversharpened' comment, but would like to see it in action myself. It might look good in motion on a 3k monitor. Is the ReShade sharpness adjustable? I'm leaning toward wanting about a midpoint between the two examples.
> 
> And- isn't ReShade the new name of one of the old injectors (forget which)? I played around with those back in the ME2 eara...


It's very adjustable, I haven't played with it besides just enabling several of the total of 6 sharpening techniques. There are tons of variables, it can be very finely tuned.

ReShade is an evolution on SweetFX. Difference is that SweetFX supports Dx9 only, while ReShade goes beyond that. Also, a lot of the effects themselves are much improved compared to SweetFX.

And it has in-game UI that applies changes real-time.


----------



## dwolvin

Wow, cool info on ReShade, and yea- sweetFX was what I was trying to remember.

I'm Psychonosis1313, and I play seasonally 90% of the time (hit 70, about to go T1). DH usually, running no set right now (RNG has not been kind this season). I'll try to get on tonight, but I accidentally promised to make Brussels sprouts for the work party tomorrow...


----------



## yahu

^just to confirm...you were requested to make Brussel sprouts??? Do you work at my grandma's house, and/or is there an ongoing over/under we need to be aware of?









When I login later, I'll try to remember to send you a request. Good to know about seasons, and there are definitely some DH running around (less than last season)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Are YOU sure? I wonder how you determine what is "oversharpened" and what isn't. Is there a guide somewhere on passing objective judgement on sharpness?


Considering my 4 work monitors, my phone, my two home monitors and my friend's monitors and work colleagues monitors - they all look oversharpened to me and several other people - then yes, I think they're way oversharpened.

The stock one is a little blurry sure, but your altered version is too sharp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> My guess is that you're just so used to blur, because many games have it, that anything non-blurred looks ugly to you. Remember how Gollum ate raw fish for so long that cooked fish was "ruined" to him? How can you be certain you're not the Gollum of sharpness here?


The image itself is over-sharpened, that's disregarding the fact that it was generated by a game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I can see every crack in the stones, I can see every leaf, I can see the texture of Azmodan's skin. Did you know el'druin has particle effects? I bet you didn't, because the stock blur makes them invisible. And that's with AA off! Turn it on and it's just hilarious.


I don't really care, I play on minimum settings bar textures and AA. I don't play D3 for the graphics/visuals they're just distracting and make my computer lag sometimes.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't really care, I play on minimum settings bar textures and AA. I don't play D3 for the graphics/visuals they're just distracting and make my computer lag sometimes.


Hooold a minute...
1. You play an atmospheric non-competitive RPG on minimum settings?
2. Diablo 3 on max is causing your 5Ghz i5 and 2x295 to lag?!

I will never understand some people







And ok, my image may be oversharpened, but it looks great in-game on my machine, and that's all I get to see, so that's all that matters to me







Like I said 3 times now, it's highly customizable tweak, so if my particular settings don't look good to you, you can do your own.


----------



## dwolvin

I get the art direction of oil painting / soft background so the characters and monsters pop during fast gameplay, and I can't say for sure that I will like it better sharpened. But I wish they gave us the ability in game to try the settings. Glorious PC MR and all that, or at least because we have the horsepower and ability to 'hack' the visuals, but don't want to get involved with DRM/Anti Cheat.

And- cast iron skillet Brussels sprouts with crispy bacon and a balsamic reduction are so good it makes me mad that all of my childhood were steamed to translucent death.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I get the art direction of oil painting / soft background so the characters and monsters pop during fast gameplay, and I can't say for sure that I will like it better sharpened. But I wish they gave us the ability in game to try the settings. Glorious PC MR and all that, or at least because we have the horsepower and ability to 'hack' the visuals, but don't want to get involved with DRM/Anti Cheat.
> 
> And- cast iron skillet Brussels sprouts with crispy bacon and a balsamic reduction are so good it makes me mad that all of my childhood were *steamed to translucent death*.


^^^HAHAHA!!! I think that's why I've had a bad experience...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hooold a minute...
> 1. You play an atmospheric non-competitive RPG on minimum settings?


I wouldn't quite call it non-competitive (nor atmospheric lol), but yes. The atmosphere in this game is also lacking as a whole compared to most games, let alone previous Blizzard titles like SC1, D1 and D2. And I prefer having less junk, clutter, random effects, etc. on my screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 2. Diablo 3 on max is causing your 5Ghz i5 and 2x295 to lag?!


Not really. I prefer having lowest settings bar 8xAA and textures with VSync on. Means my GPU works a lot less and produces way less heat/noise. Also with regards to the dips down into 40s or low 20s or worse FPS; welcome to the popcorn monk, GR70+, single-core (and GPU) game and Blizzard's seemly awful performance on AMD cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I will never understand some people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ok, my image may be oversharpened, but it looks great in-game on my machine, and that's all I get to see, so that's all that matters to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said 3 times now, it's highly customizable tweak, so if my particular settings don't look good to you, you can do your own.


What if I don't want to because I don't care about D3 graphics and only really care about the gameplay, functionality, ladder and other fun stuff the game has?









Here is a comparison of my game settings vs max.



Spoiler: Mine










Spoiler: Max








From looking at that actually, I really don't feel like D3 is too soft. Maybe you are still using "Fullscreen AA" which is FXAA and rather.... smudgy...



Spoiler: Fullscreen AA (FXAA)









Spoiler: 8xAA


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sorry I had to take off in a hurry, wife wanted to go get some burgers and shakes, and I was down...


It's all good, I completely understand lol. I'm used to up and leaving when the misses needs me







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I strongly suggest you attach ReShade and enable some sharpness, it is a real marble with it, you can configure it any way you like, but the game has some inherent blurriness that absolutely needs to be addressed. Here's a comparison of my setup, original vs sharp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's way more obvious in actual gameplay and makes a world of difference. I can post my exact config if someone is interested.


Cool, I will look into this!


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone Playing Monk this season or lately? I noticed the binding of the lost belt seems broken. I'm not seeing a toughness boost after casting SSS. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone Playing Monk this season or lately? I noticed the binding of the lost belt seems broken. I'm not seeing a toughness boost after casting SSS. Anyone else notice this?


It gives something like 3% per hit, so nothing if you just cast it away from mobs.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone Playing Monk this season or lately? I noticed the binding of the lost belt seems broken. I'm not seeing a toughness boost after casting SSS. Anyone else notice this?


3 - 3.5% per *enemy hit*. Roughly 42-49% damage reduction when you cast SSS with the 14 strike leg fist weapon. And it works fine for me - my toughness even reflects it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What if I don't want to because I don't care about D3 graphics and only really care about the gameplay, functionality, ladder and other fun stuff the game has?


Lemme tell you a secret then - if you don't want to use sharpness, it does not concern you, and there is no law obliging you to argue your opinion about things that do not concern you, simple as that







I'm glad you're enjoying the game as it is, I'm just sharing the sharpness option, for people potentially interested in it. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What if I don't want to because I don't care about D3 graphics and only really care about the gameplay, functionality, ladder and other fun stuff the game has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme tell you a secret then - if you don't want to use sharpness, it does not concern you, and there is no law obliging you to argue your opinion about things that do not concern you, simple as that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the game as it is, I'm just sharing the sharpness option, for people potentially interested in it. Does that make sense to you?
Click to expand...

Look at the 8xAA vs FXAA screenshots I posted.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Look at the 8xAA vs FXAA screenshots I posted.


Already did. Can you elaborate pls?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Look at the 8xAA vs FXAA screenshots I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Already did. Can you elaborate pls?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> From looking at that actually, I really don't feel like D3 is too soft. *Maybe you are still using "Fullscreen AA" which is FXAA and rather.... smudgy...*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fullscreen AA (FXAA)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 8xAA


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


I already said 2 times I'm not using any AA. Of course MSAA looks sharper than FXAA, but even with no AA at all, the game is too blurred for me, and I posted screenshots to demonstrate in what way. Do my screenshots appear like they have FXAA?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It gives something like 3% per hit, so nothing if you just cast it away from mobs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 3 - 3.5% per *enemy hit*. Roughly 42-49% damage reduction when you cast SSS with the 14 strike leg fist weapon. And it works fine for me - my toughness even reflects it.


Yes I know how it works I've played the build several seasons now. In the past my toughness would ramp from say 90 - 100M to 300-400M. That's not happening. I'll watch as I hit enemies and blow them up and it often doesn't increase or if it does its only 20M or so like 100M then SSS 120M.
I wouldn't have noticed it except I can feel stupid stuff like grift 45s I see my health drop at times when I remember being invincible almost to lower grifts. I'll mess with it again tonight but it something feels drastically different.


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, is there a really effective Crusader build involving shield block? I'm looking for something really simple and safe to play.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It gives something like 3% per hit, so nothing if you just cast it away from mobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 3 - 3.5% per *enemy hit*. Roughly 42-49% damage reduction when you cast SSS with the 14 strike leg fist weapon. And it works fine for me - my toughness even reflects it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I know how it works I've played the build several seasons now. In the past my toughness would ramp from say 90 - 100M to 300-400M. That's not happening. I'll watch as I hit enemies and blow them up and it often doesn't increase or if it does its only 20M or so like 100M then SSS 120M.
> I wouldn't have noticed it except I can feel stupid stuff like grift 45s I see my health drop at times when I remember being invincible almost to lower grifts. I'll mess with it again tonight but it something feels drastically different.
Click to expand...

Might sound dumb, but you are seeing the belt active icon in your task bar with the correct amount of stats too?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you don't have to be serious at all to join the clan. Just reply with your b.net username and make a request in-game to be added. There are plenty of people that have taken lots of time off and come back, and others who haven't been back in a long time but still talk like they might ( @DoomDash). One thing to know is that most of us that are active play in season. If you'd like to play with others if you're occasionally on, I'd suggest playing season.
> 
> On one hand you might think "but any progress I've made is non-season." With that in mind, most of us could likely get you leveled up and getting higher quality gear than you ever had in non-season, all within a matter of an hour or two.


Once my wife is done w/ school or my son can play the game with me and I could be back!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone Playing Monk this season or lately? I noticed the binding of the lost belt seems broken. I'm not seeing a toughness boost after casting SSS. Anyone else notice this?


I played a monk last season, I might check that out sometime soon.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Might sound dumb, but you are seeing the belt active icon in your task bar with the correct amount of stats too?


Belt was active yes. I'll check again tonight it was late last night and I literally just switched from Sunwuko to Ulianas and tested with about 2 grifts. I did a 75 solo last year but then again I had way higher paragon, gems, and ancient gear which all may be the difference I'm feeling now still being so low. I'm doing hardcore this season so I could just be paranoid.


----------



## Alex132

Sunwukos is stronger than Ulianas this season I believe.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, is there a really effective Crusader build involving shield block? I'm looking for something really simple and safe to play.


The invoker set kind of uses block. One of the variants uses the Akarats Awakening shield, which gives %chance cooldown per block (kind of like the SMK for the 'sader). This is a thorns build, but unlike LoN, you stack attack speed and thorns, and deliver as much thorns per attack. LoN is a burst where you are mostly waiting for bombardment to hit. I'm not sure if this is what you're after specifically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Once my wife is done w/ school or my son can play the game with me and I could be back!


boom - we'll keep you in the clan a little longer.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sunwukos is stronger than Ulianas this season I believe.


Yeah it was pretty good up to about T9 where I wasn't 1 shotting Champs or RG anymore. Ulianas is doing much more damage but not quite as tanky. I may change back though to play it safe for hardcore.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sunwukos is stronger than Ulianas this season I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was pretty good up to about T9 where I wasn't 1 shotting Champs or RG anymore. Ulianas is doing much more damage but not quite as tanky. I may change back though to play it safe for hardcore.
Click to expand...

Solo is better with Uliana I find, because you can run Unity whereas Sunwukos cannot.

Uliana's set dungeon though....


----------



## yahu

WD Jade is a pain too...mostly because you run out of time not realizing you haven't killed a gd invisi-snake...


----------



## inedenimadam

RnGesus is going to make me perform a dark ritual. Seriously...P600+ and only a single ancient item...


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RnGesus is going to make me perform a dark ritual. Seriously...P600+ and only a single ancient item...


Then guess I shouldn't tell ya I've got all my ancient pieces now...... (oops, did I say that out loud....)


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RnGesus is going to make me perform a dark ritual. Seriously...P600+ and only a single ancient item...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Then guess I shouldn't tell ya I've got all my ancient pieces now...... (oops, did I say that out loud....)


Wow, I'm P700 and I got more ancients than I know what to do with. My whole Frenzy dress-up, Might of the Earth and Raekor are ancient, my LoN is ancient if I'm not mistaken, and I miss only maybe 1 item from Firebird to be all ancient too.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Its not usually like this. I have without fail (until this season) been gear very quick. I have started counting Manticores until I get an ancient one through drops, gamble, and craft...I am up to 23.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RnGesus is going to make me perform a dark ritual. Seriously...P600+ and only a single ancient item...


P800+ and still using one non-Ancient weapon


----------



## ronnin426850

Here, guys, I made a more detailed comparison of all modes












Spoiler: Raw shots



*STOCK*



*SHARP*



*FXAA*



*MSAA*



*MSAA + SHARP*


----------



## FlawleZ

Looks good IMO. I downloaded ReShade yesterday but it didn't seem to work for me. Couldn't get the shift+F2 menu up or anything.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Looks good IMO. I downloaded ReShade yesterday but it didn't seem to work for me. Couldn't get the shift+F2 menu up or anything.


You probably forgot to choose Dx10+ during setup. It runs in Dx9 mode by default.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> You probably forgot to choose Dx10+ during setup. It runs in Dx9 mode by default.


Well I ran the setup about 10 times. Tried both DX9 and DX10. Verified it dropped the proxy files in the folder too.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well I ran the setup about 10 times. Tried both DX9 and DX10. Verified it dropped the proxy files in the folder too.


Which EXE did you choose during setup? It has to point to "Diablo III64.exe" in the x64 folder.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Here, guys, I made a more detailed comparison of all modes


nice job capturing all of these. I am a bit torn between Stock+MSAA and the sharpness modes. I can see what Alex is saying about "too sharp," but some of the textures just don't work well with the general "fuzz" that xAA brings. as has been mentioned, this is very objective, so this is a good view for people to get an idea for themselves.


----------



## dwolvin

Heh... I don't think I have ever gotten an ancient...

And I agree, the stock + MSAA seems like a good compromise. What's the FPS hit?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Heh... I don't think I have ever gotten an ancient...
> 
> And I agree, the stock + MSAA seems like a good compromise. What's the FPS hit?


No idea, man, on my rig it always runs at bajillion FPS regardless of settings


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> nice job capturing all of these. I am a bit torn between Stock+MSAA and the sharpness modes. I can see what Alex is saying about "too sharp," but some of the textures just don't work well with the general "fuzz" that xAA brings. as has been mentioned, this is very objective, so this is a good view for people to get an idea for themselves.


There are total of 6 or 7 sharpness algorithms, don't remember exactly, I've turned on 3 of them simultaneously (FineSharp3, HighPassSharp and LumaSharp).
Choosing which one or oneS to turn on, and changing their variables around, can give a wildly different result, or one that is more midway between the stock game and my shots, and possibly that would be better for most people.
I admit I may have gone overboard, due to being very sick of blurs and smooths and stuff, and overcompensating. But let that not deter you from trying it for yourselves.
Also, actual gameplay feels very different from looking at screenshots.


----------



## yahu

^I agree and was going to mention that seeing these in motion on their own rig in their own gameplay will really let people know which to go with. I'm at work and was feeling lazy/minimizing time typing on this site.


----------



## inedenimadam

Not only am I having the worst luck...but dang, I cant even get a clan group going.


----------



## dwolvin

I should be able to be on tomorrow night, 5 PM~ish / PST, not sure how much help I'll be (about paragon 65).

Messed with the ReShade for about 10 seconds, Wow there are a lot of options if you click the D/L the standard list... Can I install it without that list for simpler options? Or, what should I try for stock + MSAA or MSAA + sharp options?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I should be able to be on tomorrow night, 5 PM~ish / PST, not sure how much help I'll be (about paragon 65).
> 
> Messed with the ReShade for about 10 seconds, Wow there are a lot of options if you click the D/L the standard list... Can I install it without that list for simpler options? Or, what should I try for stock + MSAA or MSAA + sharp options?


Stock + MSAA does not use ReShade at all, it's the stock game with in-game AA set to Multisample AA x8 from the settings.
To get my sharpness settings, you need FineSharp Mode 3, HighPassSharpness and LumaSharpness enabled in ReShade with their default values. But try the other sharpness modes too, and the other effects as well, you might find something you like.

Once you have it set up the way you like, go to Settings in the ReShade window, and change Configuration Mode to Performance Mode. It will load much faster and have less impact on FPS.


----------



## dwolvin

Roger that- I set a few things back and forth and looked at what it did to the loading screen, and I think I found some stuff to try. I love some the shaders in there; the 'noir*' or 'Sin City*' ones look really cool, but are probably useless for play.

*not the actual names


----------



## ronnin426850

I did not know this was a thing!


----------



## dwolvin

Nice! Do you know what you did for that?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Nice! Do you know what you did for that?


No idea, I got 6 or 7 achievements together, because at the same time I got lvl 70, finished a lvl 70 rift, finished a season chapter, and got several hardcore related achievements as well. If I have to guess, it's the On A Pale Horse achievement - "Reach lvl 70 in a season". Not sure though.


----------



## dwolvin

Huh, I'll have to look tonight!


----------



## yahu

apparently it was introduced in Season 4, but I'm guessing still active: https://us.battle.net/forums/en/heroes/topic/18706671909


----------



## dwolvin

Yea- I was totally brain farting. I got that charger back in the day but forgot about it.

Side note- I hopped on and saw a member soloing a T11 (ish) rift, and asked if I could leech a bit. No answer in town and then he jumped back into the rift. I figured silence gives consent, so I hopped in and landed in the rift guardian's poison pool. Died before I could vault away, and couldn't res and vault fast enough to survive. I swear they have changed the damage scaling, that was only five levels from where I can solo!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Yea- I was totally brain farting. I got that charger back in the day but forgot about it.
> 
> Side note- I hopped on and saw a member soloing a T11 (ish) rift, and asked if I could leech a bit. No answer in town and then he jumped back into the rift. I figured silence gives consent, so I hopped in and landed in the rift guardian's poison pool. Died before I could vault away, and couldn't res and vault fast enough to survive. I swear they have changed the damage scaling, that was only five levels from where I can solo!


Oh, 5 levels is quite a lot, my main goes from kicking ass to being a little ***** in matter of 3 or 4 levels.

BTW progressing a seasonal hardcore is so hard! I never realized how much I really depend on what I've hoarded, that I can't use now


----------



## dwolvin

Agreed- that's the hardest part of a new season, and figuring out what builds will work. Multishot DH isn't working very well this season, but I can't tell if its the weak drops or meta change...


----------



## Crazy9000

Each torment level is 5 greater rift levels.. So imagine going up 25 levels from what you've solod.


----------



## dwolvin

Yea- I realized later in the evening I failed the math...









Well, I'll keep slogging on until I get something useful. I have that melee set but hate how it functions (shadows), and have not gotten a set bonus on anything else yet. But I did find a RoRG ring, and tow puzzles so I'm set for gold (and mats).


----------



## ronnin426850

Pressing Shift while comparing two items now causes the calculation to ignore any socketed gems. Is that new, or has it always been a feature and I never knew?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Yea- I was totally brain farting. I got that charger back in the day but forgot about it.
> 
> Side note- I hopped on and saw a member soloing a T11 (ish) rift, and asked if I could leech a bit. No answer in town and then he jumped back into the rift. I figured silence gives consent, so I hopped in and landed in the rift guardian's poison pool. Died before I could vault away, and couldn't res and vault fast enough to survive. I swear they have changed the damage scaling, that was only five levels from where I can solo!


Was it @HeavyUser? Just a guess...but he may have been letting his brother play.


----------



## dwolvin

Ah- that explains the 23.5 hours a day.


----------



## ronnin426850

Witch Doctor's "Basic Attack" has been replaced with "A good old-fashioned Punch"


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Pressing Shift while comparing two items now causes the calculation to ignore any socketed gems. Is that new, or has it always been a feature and I never knew?


it has been in place for a while now - I'd say more than a year or maybe two? 2.1.0 it appears was when this was added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Was it @HeavyUser? Just a guess...but he may have been letting his brother play.


ding ding ding!


----------



## AridTalons

I've been thinking about getting D3 Battlechest. What do you guys think of the game? Is it worth $30? I played D2 and enjoyed it but I'm unsure about D3 since some people seem to hate it for whatever reason. Does anyone know if Blizzard is coming out with D4 soon? Just thought I'd ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AridTalons*
> 
> I've been thinking about getting D3 Battlechest. What do you guys think of the game? Is it worth $30? I played D2 and enjoyed it but I'm unsure about D3 since some people seem to hate it for whatever reason. Does anyone know if Blizzard is coming out with D4 soon? Just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This thread has been active since 2008, so I think that says quite a lot.

Even if you just do a play through with a character or two I think it's easily worth $30. There's a lot of negative comments about D3 because it isn't as much like Diablo 2 as many fans would have liked. It's a good game on it's own though.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AridTalons*
> 
> I've been thinking about getting D3 Battlechest. What do you guys think of the game? Is it worth $30? I played D2 and enjoyed it but I'm unsure about D3 since some people seem to hate it for whatever reason. Does anyone know if Blizzard is coming out with D4 soon? Just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The game is SOOO worth it. D2 has better atmosphere during the campaign, however D3 is superior in every other aspect.
Some classes in D2 are plain boring to play with, while every class in D3 brings something great to the table.
D2 has a joke of an end-game, while D3 is all about the end-game, the game has a metric poopload of content (I'm probably about 2000 hours in, some people here have way more).
That's also why D3 has way more "quality of life" features, it no longer feels like you have to combat the UI to achieve the simplest of tasks.
Gameplay is way more varied and interesting, locations are great, soundtrack is top notch like always with Blizzard.
Campaign story has some weak spots, and some very strong ones too.

The only 2 aspects of the game that could be objectively problematic for some people are the graphics and overall light-hearted atmosphere.
The graphics can be configured very thoroughly with the in-game settings, as well as with third party tools, as we've been discussing lately.
The atmosphere is just what it is, it's a bit more glam rock than black metal, but as long as you have the correct expectations, you will not be disappointed.

And about the mass of negative reviews, they are due to:
- the aforementioned 2 reasons and the inability and/or lack of desire of the reviewer to try to configure it properly for their taste,
- the connection problems the game had at launch
- the fact that the game requires permanent internet connection
- the time it took for Blizzard to figure out exactly how extensively the want to keep supporting this game
- the "my favorite class is missing, this game sucks" factor
- (Spoiler!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the fact that Tyrael's mortal form is dark skinned (yes, I'm not joking, people ditched the game for that)


- it became trendy to hate on Diablo 3 and people just did it out of sense of belonging.

I personally don't consider any of those reasons valid. If you do, you may not entirely like the game, but for 30$ for the battle chest, I still highly recommend it.


----------



## caenlen

Will a gtx 1050, i7-7700HQ laptop, 16gb ram, max this game at 75hz 1080p? I am considering a laptop and want to make sure I can play starcraft 2 and this game maxed out all settings minus a couple like insane shadows or something i don't mind being off... and i want 75 fps 1080p...

gtx 1050 2gb vram... 2gb vram to low for 1080p for these two games?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Will a gtx 1050, i7-7700HQ laptop, 16gb ram, max this game at 75hz 1080p? I am considering a laptop and want to make sure I can play starcraft 2 and this game maxed out all settings minus a couple like insane shadows or something i don't mind being off... and i want 75 fps 1080p...
> 
> gtx 1050 2gb vram... 2gb vram to low for 1080p for these two games?


Meduim sounds more doable on that GPU. Don't know about Diablo, haven't measured FPS there because I've never had issues, but I know StarCraft can be tricky, especially on some maps, and especially during intense engagements. And that is a game where you just can not afford to miss a beat. In D3 if FPS drops from 75 to 50 for half a second - whatever. In StarCraft if that happens while you're trying to EMP, you're DEAD.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Meduim sounds more doable on that GPU. Don't know about Diablo, haven't measured FPS there because I've never had issues, but I know StarCraft can be tricky, especially on some maps, and especially during intense engagements. And that is a game where you just can not afford to miss a beat. In D3 if FPS drops from 75 to 50 for half a second - whatever. In StarCraft if that happens while you're trying to EMP, you're DEAD.


ah I don't play multiplayer, I only player single player of every game I play. [I[/I]


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ah I don't play multiplayer, I only player single player of every game I play. [I[/I]


That's a good choice, you're saving yourself a lot of headache there







But even in that case - I've played through SC2 campaign 3 times - stable FPS is critical for surviving on the harder difficulties.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AridTalons*
> 
> I've been thinking about getting D3 Battlechest. What do you guys think of the game? Is it worth $30? I played D2 and enjoyed it but I'm unsure about D3 since some people seem to hate it for whatever reason. Does anyone know if Blizzard is coming out with D4 soon? Just thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Seriously man ... duh (nothing mean intended)


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Will a gtx 1050, i7-7700HQ laptop, 16gb ram, max this game at 75hz 1080p? I am considering a laptop and want to make sure I can play starcraft 2 and this game maxed out all settings minus a couple like insane shadows or something i don't mind being off... and i want 75 fps 1080p...
> 
> gtx 1050 2gb vram... 2gb vram to low for 1080p for these two games?


go for the 1070 if possible if not at least a 1060
unless your willing to spend $1000 on a ROG laptop stay away from that to. you will NOT be able to play squat on a laptop unless it is really high end....


----------



## ronnin426850

The Crusader is the worst thought hero in the game though, isn't it? There are very few viable builds, even at T10 I'm struggling to find 3 different builds that work good. Thorns obviously very strong, then there's some room to wiggle with shield bash / glare / blessed and hammers and stuff, and that's it! Slash is weak, I tried Akkhan with Heaven's Fury - very weak... I have at least 5 different builds for Wizard at T10, all working, same for Barb, and with the Crusader I'm punished hard if I don't go thorns every time. Passive skills are HORRID, every other class has passives that fit nicely and do a little sort of "combo" with a skill or skills or items. Crusader passives is just stats boost, basically. It's nice that you can switch between 1H/Shied and 2H/Shield, but once you get a weapon you like, this becomes useless.


----------



## yahu

^I think there are a few in the clan that love to play with the other Crusader builds (@Penryn to name at least one). While I haven't played all the builds recently, some of the builds that should be more than T10 viable are condemn, shotgun (Akkhan), Roland's (sweep), Phalanx horses (similar to the old WD bears build), and of course the hammer build and variants of thorns. I think there are a couple other builds I'm also not counting. One thing that is fairly odd about the Crusader is he can be very glass cannon, considering he's the guy that is all about shields. I like making the joke of the WD's loincloth being a far superior piece of armor.









Crusader used to have a wicked support build. Basically you wouldn't go multiplayer without him. Unfortunately that is no longer the case as blizz didn't like the fact that support builds were outnumbering dmg builds in their game.

One thing about the game is with seasonal ladders the majority will tend to focus more on the push than some of the fun builds. I've played more builds this season than others, and it can be a pita deciding which to invest time in. I'm hoping the armory will fix some of this, in that it will at least be easier to swap to a build, from the sound of it.

As for end-game viability, the Monk is currently king, and has been for the last few seasons. WD and Barb are probably next, and I think Crusader, DH, and Wizard are least so (not in that order), mainly because their use in 4p meta hasn't been there the last 2 or 3 seasons. There are small spots here and there for some of the characters, but last I checked it was more for lower speed runs than pushing the top. I saw hammers pretty high in 2p, but I think that was due to early season, and haven't looked recently.

*edit - that all said, it will be interesting to see how blizz brings in the necromancer. I assume he will have good variety in his builds, but I expect they will range widely from too weak to OP. It will be interesting to see if Blizz can find proper balance. It is difficult to add content later in the game (such as Crusader) and find that balance. Crusader was super weak when he first came out, so hopefully they don't turn people away by doing the same with Necro, but don't also piss people off too much (or flood the game) by making him incredibly OP.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> It will be interesting to see if Blizz can find proper balance. It is difficult to add content later in the game (such as Crusader) and find that balance. Crusader was super weak when he first came out, so hopefully they don't turn people away by doing the same with Necro, but don't also piss people off too much (or flood the game) by making him incredibly OP.


I think it is much better to start weak and boost, than to start strong and nerf. There is always an incentive to play a new class, even if its weak, so there will be lots of necros even in that case. And when a patch boosts your hero, it feels great. On the other hand, if they start it strong, there will be necro flood, then nerf, people will hate the nerf, everyone will be disappointed again... Nah


----------



## yahu

^I agree with your point and I think that balance between too weak and OP is key. One thing about Necro is there are some extremely die-hard fans that have been waiting for the character, pretty much since the start of D3 (one of your points of negative criticism of "my fav toon isn't available..."; BTW, that was a good post! you almost got me to buy the battlechest!







).

Necro is such a pay-to-play character, more so than the Crusader was, since there was also another act and a bunch of content update with 'sader. if blizz pisses off those die-hard fans and play with people's purse strings at the same time, I could see another wave similar to vanilla where people finally give the game another go (we'll call them necrophiliacs, cause you know...die-*hard*), blizz doesn't get everything absolutely perfect for their candle-lit go with their fav <3 toon, and those people dump the game again, and won't wait for a patch.

I actually didn't play D2 much (shunned, I know...), so I don't know what I'm missing. I'm looking forward to it either way.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Fishymancer Fishymancer Fishymancer.


----------



## M4c4br3

So I dinged 70 on my newly made account a couple of days ago.
But I feel the game is too easy. I'm like 130 Paragon but already have like 4 or 5 ancient items, although I'm only using one (ring). I completed the season and got +1200% Seismic Slam damage set bonus. I have the bracers which give like 500% bonus damage on Seismic Slam, and on top of that I have +100% Seismic Slam damage and -50% resource cost 2 handed mace. On top of that I extracted +50% damage against elites legendary affix and bracers which give me +30% resource every time I eat a health globe. My passives are +30% damage for Seismic Slam when enemy is 15+ yards away from me as well as the passive which makes me gain fury instead of lose it. I have high crit chance and quite high crit damage.
So my Seismic Slam damage does insane damage compared to everything else I have and I can just spam it constantly. I can suddenly do Torment 10 without problems. Is this how it's supposed to be or did I get extremely lucky?
And what now? I feel like nothing can replace this build/gear, unless I go hunting for ancients just to improve it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> So I dinged 70 on my newly made account a couple of days ago.
> But I feel the game is too easy. I'm like 130 Paragon but already have like 4 or 5 ancient items, although I'm only using one (ring). I completed the season and got +1200% Seismic Slam damage set bonus. I have the bracers which give like 500% bonus damage on Seismic Slam, and on top of that I have +100% Seismic Slam damage and -50% resource cost 2 handed mace. On top of that I extracted +50% damage against elites legendary affix and bracers which give me +30% resource every time I eat a health globe. My passives are +30% damage for Seismic Slam when enemy is 15+ yards away from me as well as the passive which makes me gain fury instead of lose it. I have high crit chance and quite high crit damage.
> So my Seismic Slam damage does insane damage compared to everything else I have and I can just spam it constantly. I can suddenly do Torment 10 without problems. Is this how it's supposed to be or did I get extremely lucky?
> And what now? I feel like nothing can replace this build/gear, unless I go hunting for ancients just to improve it.


The jump from T10 to T13 is huge, also higher level GRifts are Very hard. Believe me, you won't run out of challenges







Most of the time I realize I've been a glass cannon without knowing it. Also, it's not only about having ancient items, 80% of ancient items are ****. For example it's very very hard to get an ancient weapon with +main attribute, +vitality, +10% dmg, +7% att spd, and with good rolls on specs and bonus dmg. I have only 1 like that, and unfortunately it doesn't fit any of my builds







But apply that logic to every major item - weapon, shield, chest, helm, amulet and rings, and you have a lot of grinding to do. Because without items like that you can forget about pushing the leaderboards. But yeah, 'uge damage only impressive up to a point, at certain grift level, mobs start 1-shooting you, and that really has the capacity to ruin your self-esteem


----------



## M4c4br3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> The jump from T10 to T13 is huge, also higher level GRifts are Very hard. Believe me, you won't run out of challenges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I realize I've been a glass cannon without knowing it. Also, it's not only about having ancient items, 80% of ancient items are ****. For example it's very very hard to get an ancient weapon with +main attribute, +vitality, +10% dmg, +7% att spd, and with good rolls on specs and bonus dmg. I have only 1 like that, and unfortunately it doesn't fit any of my builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But apply that logic to every major item - weapon, shield, chest, helm, amulet and rings, and you have a lot of grinding to do. Because without items like that you can forget about pushing the leaderboards. But yeah, 'uge damage only impressive up to a point, at certain grift level, mobs start 1-shooting you, and that really has the capacity to ruin your self-esteem


I tried doing some T13 bounties, I was able to kill mobs but they were one shotting me. But still, considering I was able to kill them just shows how much damage I'm doing with this build, I don't know how am I ever going to get better gear. I think I got way too lucky and it might actually ruin the enjoyment for me. I might get a bunch of legendary drops but knowing they are 99.999% not even worth looking at.
I have a nice ancient 2h sword with +int on it (the one with giving block chance) so I'm thinking about leveling a wizard.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> I tried doing some T13 bounties, I was able to kill mobs but they were one shotting me. But still, considering I was able to kill them just shows how much damage I'm doing with this build, I don't know how am I ever going to get better gear. I think I got way too lucky and it might actually ruin the enjoyment for me. I might get a bunch of legendary drops but knowing they are 99.999% not even worth looking at.
> I have a nice ancient 2h sword with +int on it (the one with giving block chance) so I'm thinking about leveling a wizard.


I also thought I can't possibly get better gear, but I did







Also, choosing the correct legendary gems for your build is critical. Example: my frenzy barb has such a high attack speed, that the attack animation can't play properly. I do maybe 10 hits per second when fully stacked. So Bane of the Stricken, Gogok of Swiftness and Simplicity's Strength work miracles for me. 10 hits per second, each one gives dmg boost, heals, and gives dodge. Without those gems the build can barely survive in T13.


----------



## yahu

@M4c4br3 it may that there was a little luck getting your items (share your build and we could probably assist), but as ronnin is saying, if you're all glass cannon and getting 1-shot in T13, you're not really pushing. There is an achievement in Season 9 to run T13 in 5min I think or maybe 4min. I know T10 is 2min. I guess try working toward that if you don't think your build can improve.

while in-game hit shift+L to get a look at the leaderboards. I think T13 is equivalent to GR60 or is it GR65? Barbarians are running GR high 80's last I looked, so if you don't think you can improve, I'd counter that there must be ways that you can.

By the way, if you haven't yet, run season journey (shift+J while in-game) through chapter 4 to get one fully geared set, which has a few bonuses of its own. I know a popular build has always been whirlwind (Wastes set), which seems pretty easy mode to get to GR60-70+. I believe a combination of Raekor+IK is one of the top builds still, but I haven't been looking at barb leaderboards tbh.

if you and ronnin are both in EU, you guys might want to try and run together. The game can be much more enjoyable when running with others, as long as you're working well together.

edit - it looks like you might have completed through chapter 4 after I reread your posts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> both in EU


Completely O/T

I know that E.U. refers to European Union, but I swear growing up around (and eventually marrying into) the Hispanic culture, I keep thinking that it means "Estados Unidos"...

Can we break up the EU so that EU will mean what I want it to?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can we break up the EU so that EU will mean what I want it to?


We're on it







But I believe Europe was called EU even before the European Union, just because it's the first two letters of the word. How else are you gonna shorten Europe? Rope? E-pe? E-E? U-Rap?


----------



## yahu

^LOL @ "we're on it"


----------



## yahu

been meaning to post this from last weekend. Someone's "brother" was spamming clan chat. After a couple people dropped (I assume due to the spam) I took the only noble action I could think of to stop the madness. This could have gone on for hours...you're welcome!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







image edited to protect the guilty.


----------



## ignite

Just picked up the game. Now I'm wondering why it took my so long to get it. Playing S9 DH trying to finish UE set and get a good bow.

What's a good point where I can finish the season solo achieves, especially for the bag. On still on the Act 4 achievement set. DH has approx 650k damage, 650k HP. Running UE Multishot.

By the way, any room in clan to join?


----------



## yahu

^I'm not sure I understand the question regarding solo achievements. When completing Chapter IV of the Season Journey, you get the 3rd and final Haedrig's gift bag, which should give you a complete set. You will also get a pet and portrait at this level. If you complete up to Conquerer (I think?) you will get an extra stash tab. All other Season Journey levels are just extra looks to the portrait I believe.

there is definitely room in the clan. Please list your b.net account here (username and #1234, whatever that is), and then request to join in-game. If you don't get around to the 2nd part, I can send you a request based on the first part. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'm not sure I understand the question regarding solo achievements. When completing Chapter IV of the Season Journey, you get the 3rd and final Haedrig's gift bag, which should give you a complete set. You will also get a pet and portrait at this level. If you complete up to Conquerer (I think?) you will get an extra stash tab. All other Season Journey levels are just extra looks to the portrait I believe.
> 
> there is definitely room in the clan. Please list your b.net account here (username and #1234, whatever that is), and then request to join in-game. If you don't get around to the 2nd part, I can send you a request based on the first part. Let me know if you have any questions!


I thought many of the achievements needed to get Conqueror all based on Solo R/GR. I don't think I'll have a problem with earlier achievements but wondering for instance - what type of loadout/stats are needed for doing T13 in under 5min.

Battle Net is Varloc#1774. Will send a request ingame tonight!


----------



## yahu

others would have better information on DH loadout than me, but one thing I know is quick run achievements like that are easier on the DH than some other characters. due to the DH's mobility (vault) and yuuuuge AoE output, it shouldn't be as difficult. Also, you can complete that achievement in a group. When you get a good open map and several people with high damage, you just have everyone head out in different directions. Have one person head up to Orek as soon as the RG spawns, and it is pretty easy.


----------



## ignite

Oh got it. So the only actual tough solo achieve needed for bags is GR60 then.


----------



## yahu

it's actually just GR20. Pretty easy for all classes to achieve. It is part of Chapter IV. Conquerer doesn't give bags, but an extra stash tab (so you can hold onto more gear). You will keep this forever though, to future seasons and non-season, etc.


----------



## M4c4br3

Guys, any idea why I can't chose higher than 42 GR?
I completed 40 with no problems, but 42 is the max for me. Why is that?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> Guys, any idea why I can't chose higher than 42 GR?
> I completed 40 with no problems, but 42 is the max for me. Why is that?


You need to complete GR42 to unlock above it. Or join MP on a higher level, it will unlock all to that point.


----------



## M4c4br3

I see, thanks. I just did 40 once to see how I'll do, and completed it with half the timer left, but I never thought about going 42.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> I see, thanks. I just did 40 once to see how I'll do, and completed it with half the timer left, but I never thought about going 42.


As long as you don't die more than once, you should be good for 42.


----------



## yahu

I'm not sure the cutoff, or if they use similar math as they used to use when you had to run rifts for keys to run that trial to get GR keys (gd that was such a pita with specific builds just to push that specific area higher). I know it used to be if you had less than 4.5min remaining, you would only get to advance 1 GR level.

if you run in half the time you should get at least 2 levels of GR to advance. If you run quicker, such as a speed run of 3-5min I think you get even more levels of GR to advance, but I'm not sure where they cap it. Also, if you run normal rifts in the allotted time (e.g. - T13 under 15min), it should unlock the equivalent GR tier. So before running GR25 at season start, we'd run T6 normal rift to ensure we didn't have to run single rifts up to where we wanted to run GR (if that makes sense...).

Anyhoo - Ronnin already answered your main question.


----------



## RW2112

Not completely sure but I think it caps at 3 levels above the one you complete.


----------



## ronnin426850

My dearest now ex-wife decided to pull the power plug while i was grifting with my hardcore crusader. The hero is gone and will be missed. She - not so much.


----------



## yahu

^wow...lol. Is that the excuse you're using with Blizzard support to try to get them to restore your account/character from earlier?









I'm toying with jumping into HC one o' these seasons. I'd probably end up pulling a stupid, losing the toon/time spent, and going back to normal. Speaking of HC and seasons - I assume if you ding the leaderboard but then end up dying afterward, you're still on the board. Good lord that would suck if not.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^wow...lol. Is that the excuse you're using with Blizzard support to try to get them to restore your account/character from earlier?


No point in even trying that, it specifically states that no hero will be resurrected regardless of reasons and excuses. I archived it already.


----------



## yahu

@lemans81 < /cough > tox... okay, not nearly as bad.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Just got back into D3, waiting for Necromancer. My two main characters are my Barb and WD. WD is well annoying at the moment, can't get passed g-rift 76 =S


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I can't seem to want to play this game anymore...Hopefully Necro brings me back from the dead.


----------



## _Killswitch_

I was that way for awhile, but i tend to bounce around on games, i'll play one for awhile then move to a different. Not sure why but lately wanting to play D3, and for most part i enjoy it


----------



## yahu

^which WD build you going with? If Arachyr/firebats, it is very involved solo, and if you don't do everything just right you get tore up. If you want to join the clan, just reply with your b.net username, and then make a request while in-game to join the clan.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Could someone clarify the season char...do you keep him? His gear? Use him to get a set for your main toon?
















Have I basically made a mike hunt of it by making a normal toon and not a season one?









Edit: Can you make a normal one a season guy to get the gear?

just got it for pc (got it on ps3 and was missing out on lots







)

monk again cos i like being in the thick of it but oddly made of glass
 





























oh, my b.net is spacedinvade#2891


----------



## yahu

^you can start a non-season char or seasonal one. Once the season ends, all your gear and raw experience (not straight paragon levels) move over to non-season.

Personally I'd recommend starting a seasonal character, just because that is where most of us are playing. Don't worry too much about the start as it sounds like you recently started. We can help power-level you in the season, probably well past where you are in non-season. I'll be logging on in a bit, and will see if I can have you added to the clan.









Actually - I just saw your location shows Scotland. If you are playing in Europe then we'd all be separate. A few of the guys recently posting appear to be playing in Europe too, so maybe hook up with them if that is the servers you're connecting to. If I can extend an invite, I will









*edit - I got an error inviting you to the clan, so I think it is due to the server you are running on (it was a generic code...thx Blizz!)


----------



## _Killswitch_

well Im doing a different firebat build, it's helltooth base, with the 2-handed staff. video i watch the guy cleared up too 85 with it, my stats about same as his and im stuck on 76. Guess im doing something wrong or something of the sort


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> well Im doing a different firebat build, it's helltooth base, with the 2-handed staff. video i watch the guy cleared up too 85 with it, my stats about same as his and im stuck on 76. Guess im doing something wrong or something of the sort


Or he fished a good rift and used it as his you tube vid...also check paragon levels, its allot of extra stat.

Edit to add: Humble Bundle has Victor Vran on the dollar menu for a couple more days. Its an isometric. I have just downloaded it. It would be cool if some of you guys downloaded it and played with me!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Could someone clarify the season char...do you keep him? His gear? Use him to get a set for your main toon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I basically made a mike hunt of it by making a normal toon and not a season one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can you make a normal one a season guy to get the gear?
> 
> just got it for pc (got it on ps3 and was missing out on lots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> monk again cos i like being in the thick of it but oddly made of glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, my b.net is spacedinvade#2891


I live in Europe and recently lost my hero, so if I play, I'd be starting from 0 as well, if you want I can add you and we can level up together.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Once the season ends, all your gear and raw experience (not straight paragon levels) move over to non-season.


first bit is good, bracketed bit? Reached Para 63 so far, started Sunday









gotta move rig n screen back to desk, playing from couch is killing my shoulders and neck









edit: ahhh I get it now, not para levels, para experience carries over. Just rebirth my guy and play through again?


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, there seems to be something I'm missing here about the Crusader.

What is normal amount of Thorns for about 700 Paragon? I'm at 239K (every item I have has thorns spec + boyarski's chip) but it still feels very insufficient above T10.

Also, looking at Bombardment with Barrel of Spikes - it does 200% thorns on hit, when primary attacks with Invoker set deal 800% thorns on hit. So why even bother with Bombardment, it barely scratches them compared to Slash, which is also somewhat AoE.
So why does everyone use Bombardment, and why do they seem to do ton of damage with it?


----------



## _Killswitch_

Ronnin, sorry can't help you on that. I don't pay my sader a lot, and current it's a Shotgun one. Probably wil move to Hammerdain build if i start playing it more. Right now working on WD and trying push in G-rifts


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, guys, there seems to be something I'm missing here about the Crusader.
> 
> What is normal amount of Thorns for about 700 Paragon? I'm at 239K (every item I have has thorns spec + boyarski's chip) but it still feels very insufficient above T10.
> 
> Also, looking at Bombardment with Barrel of Spikes - it does 200% thorns on hit, when primary attacks with Invoker set deal 800% thorns on hit. So why even bother with Bombardment, it barely scratches them compared to Slash, which is also somewhat AoE.
> So why does everyone use Bombardment, and why do they seem to do ton of damage with it?


I'm at paragon 487 and I'm running the Thorns of the Invoker build. I'm at about 197K thorns damage and my gems are Bane of the Trapped, Bane of the Powerful, and Boyarski's Chip all at rank 50. Bombardment gives you 50% damage reduction with the set bonus. I have also noticed that Bombardment does a decent amount of damage for me, but I'm not entirely sure why. This is the build guide I'm using: http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/crusader-endgame-thorns-build-with-the-invoker-set-patch-2-4-3-season-9

All things considered, I can do T12 rifts without much trouble, and the highest GR I've ever done is 62 in 10:32.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm at paragon 487 and I'm running the Thorns of the Invoker build. I'm at about 197K thorns damage and my gems are Bane of the Trapped, Bane of the Powerful, and Boyarski's Chip all at rank 50. Bombardment gives you 50% damage reduction with the set bonus. I have also noticed that Bombardment does a decent amount of damage for me, but I'm not entirely sure why. This is the build guide I'm using: http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/crusader-endgame-thorns-build-with-the-invoker-set-patch-2-4-3-season-9
> 
> All things considered, I can do T12 rifts without much trouble, and the highest GR I've ever done is 62 in 10:32.


If you can do GR62 on P487, then surely I'm doing something wrong. This is my hero, see if you can give some advice, or even better - link to yours, so we can compare:
http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ronnin426850-2161/hero/89214494


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I'm at paragon 487 and I'm running the Thorns of the Invoker build. I'm at about 197K thorns damage and my gems are Bane of the Trapped, Bane of the Powerful, and Boyarski's Chip all at rank 50. Bombardment gives you 50% damage reduction with the set bonus. I have also noticed that Bombardment does a decent amount of damage for me, but I'm not entirely sure why. This is the build guide I'm using: http://www.icy-veins.com/d3/crusader-endgame-thorns-build-with-the-invoker-set-patch-2-4-3-season-9
> 
> All things considered, I can do T12 rifts without much trouble, and the highest GR I've ever done is 62 in 10:32.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can do GR62 on P487, then surely I'm doing something wrong. This is my hero, see if you can give some advice, or even better - link to yours, so we can compare:
> http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ronnin426850-2161/hero/89214494
Click to expand...

Here's mine; it essentially mirrors the build guide I linked: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CptAsian-1705/hero/84850775

The big difference I see is my build isn't relying on Bombard for damage, and it instead uses blocking to its advantage. A lot of items play off of block and give me some extra damage and survivability. Also, the shield I am using gives me a big damage boost, so I definitely recommend that. As far as jewelry goes, having the Compass Rose/Traveler's Pledge combo is always nice, and my other ring uses that block change to guarantee a large damage reduction.

The items I have cubed are more for speedruns, but I always keep Convention of the Elements active. For high level GRs, I usually use the In Geom, but as soon as I get the Akarat's Awakening shield, I'll be cubing that instead. (I've spent thousands upon thousands of blood shards on shields, and I still haven't gotten one.) In the armor slot, the Aquila Cuirass since I always have max wrath with the way I have everything set up.

So I guess the big pointers I have are to not push for a second set, and instead of trying to use bombardment, buff and get bonuses from blocking.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Edit: well I finally got Greater Rift 76 down, time to work on 77 =S here comes the fun lol


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Here's mine; it essentially mirrors the build guide I linked: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CptAsian-1705/hero/84850775
> 
> The big difference I see is my build isn't relying on Bombard for damage, and it instead uses blocking to its advantage. A lot of items play off of block and give me some extra damage and survivability. Also, the shield I am using gives me a big damage boost, so I definitely recommend that. As far as jewelry goes, having the Compass Rose/Traveler's Pledge combo is always nice, and my other ring uses that block change to guarantee a large damage reduction.
> 
> The items I have cubed are more for speedruns, but I always keep Convention of the Elements active. For high level GRs, I usually use the In Geom, but as soon as I get the Akarat's Awakening shield, I'll be cubing that instead. (I've spent thousands upon thousands of blood shards on shields, and I still haven't gotten one.) In the armor slot, the Aquila Cuirass since I always have max wrath with the way I have everything set up.
> 
> So I guess the big pointers I have are to not push for a second set, and instead of trying to use bombardment, buff and get bonuses from blocking.


Thanks! I'll adjust with whatever gear i have, and report back


----------



## M4c4br3

Sigh, my barbarian have ruined the fun in playing my other classes.
That freaking might of the earth 6 piece set is too powerful in conjuction with Seismic Slam bracers and 2 hander.
I play Torment 10 and doing GR50 with half time left because my Seismic Slams crit for 2 billion. I am a glass cannon. I get one shot by anything at GR35, but the fact that I can pulverise everything including rift bosses in seconds doesn't make much difference as I can just spam Seismic Slam and kill things before it even notices me is kinda ruining it for me.
Especially that I like my playstyle wizard better, but who doesn't farm as fast (I struggle on GR25). I have also played my wizard longer than my barbarian, but I started the barbarian first and got the set. Now getting legendaries and Paragon levels on my barbarian is insanely fast on higher Torment difficulty but the set items don't drop for other classes...

On the side note it's really fun getting 3 paragon levels by just completing the GR50 quest (I'm at about 280 or so now).
Also, I found that wizzard offhand which makes my resource spending attack cast all other resource spending attacks from my skill bar. Using Disintegrate, Black Hole and Twister in conjuction with those bracers which make Twister pull in monsters from 30 yards away is crazy fun! Twister pulls in all the ****, Black Hole doesn't let them escape and Disintegrate, well... disintegrates the monsters, and all that with just clicking and holding right mouse button


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> Sigh, my barbarian have ruined the fun in playing my other classes.
> That freaking might of the earth 6 piece set is too powerful in conjuction with Seismic Slam bracers and 2 hander.
> I play Torment 10 and doing GR50 with half time left because my Seismic Slams crit for 2 billion. I am a glass cannon. I get one shot by anything at GR35, but the fact that I can pulverise everything including rift bosses in seconds doesn't make much difference as I can just spam Seismic Slam and kill things before it even notices me is kinda ruining it for me.
> Especially that I like my playstyle wizard better, but who doesn't farm as fast (I struggle on GR25). I have also played my wizard longer than my barbarian, but I started the barbarian first and got the set. Now getting legendaries and Paragon levels on my barbarian is insanely fast on higher Torment difficulty but the set items don't drop for other classes...
> 
> On the side note it's really fun getting 3 paragon levels by just completing the GR50 quest (I'm at about 280 or so now).
> Also, I found that wizzard offhand which makes my resource spending attack cast all other resource spending attacks from my skill bar. Using Disintegrate, Black Hole and Twister in conjuction with those bracers which make Twister pull in monsters from 30 yards away is crazy fun! Twister pulls in all the ****, Black Hole doesn't let them escape and Disintegrate, well... disintegrates the monsters, and all that with just clicking and holding right mouse button


@barb - try with a good 1H and shield for less glass-cannon-ness







Also, Raekor + Furious Charge + Boulder Toss can go up to 500 billion dmg, give that a try.

@wiz - yep, that goes very well with Firebird set, because it auto-casts an additional fire dmg dealer when disintegrating. I go for Magic Missile + the fire rune, don't remember the name (hits more enemies), magic weapon with fire rune (for more ignite), fire disintegrate (wider beam = hits more enemies + more ignite), and fire hydra and fire Black Hole. For every enemy ignited by at least 3 out of those 5 effects, Firebird doubles your DPS. Shet gets crazy fast, it does TONS of damage to everything on screen.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> Sigh, my barbarian have ruined the fun in playing my other classes.
> That freaking might of the earth 6 piece set is too powerful in conjuction with Seismic Slam bracers and 2 hander.
> I play Torment 10 and doing GR50 with half time left because my Seismic Slams crit for 2 billion. I am a glass cannon. I get one shot by anything at GR35, but the fact that I can pulverise everything including rift bosses in seconds doesn't make much difference as I can just spam Seismic Slam and kill things before it even notices me is kinda ruining it for me.
> Especially that I like my playstyle wizard better, but who doesn't farm as fast (I struggle on GR25). I have also played my wizard longer than my barbarian, but I started the barbarian first and got the set. Now getting legendaries and Paragon levels on my barbarian is insanely fast on higher Torment difficulty but the set items don't drop for other classes...


The standard thing is to try to find someone who has a wiz, and wants to make a barb, then play together (you on barb them on wiz) and give each other your gear drops.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> well Im doing a different firebat build, it's helltooth base, with the 2-handed staff. video i watch the guy cleared up too 85 with it, my stats about same as his and im stuck on 76. Guess im doing something wrong or something of the sort


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Edit: well I finally got Greater Rift 76 down, time to work on 77 =S here comes the fun lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Or he fished a good rift and used it as his you tube vid...also check paragon levels, its allot of extra stat.


nice job hitting GR76. As Eden mentions, part of GR when you get closer to your limit is fishing for the right map, right mobs, right density, and right RG. I friggin' hate that. I'll run to 17min if I have already gotten half way through - at least I'm getting exp and I feel I've already spent my time. I will quit though if something falls through. E.g. - I was 3+ min ahead of a GR85 when I got Eskandiel on Saturday - I just quit. She was one-shotting me with life-steal before my gargs would dish out any dmg. It would have been 15min just to kill her, since the gargs have a 60sec cooldown.









so that video of Helltooth firebats was likely from last season/patch (2.4.2). This season/patch (2.4.3) they have buffed the Arachyr set to do another 800% or 900% (I forget offhand). Last season Helltooth was a bit more tough than Arachyr, so was usually looked at as the better build for solo, but this season Arachyr has taken over the top spots of both solo and the 4P meta across the board. If I were you I'd look into it, as it sounds like you have a decent hang of the firebats build.

Oh yeah, you can run it with the 2h staff (chioptera?) but the top builds are putting that staff in the cube and running sacred harvester with the vile hive offhand for better overall stats. Everything else should basically be the same, except you don't have to use fire wall - communing, or whatever other skill to enable the HT buffs, but you use hex - jinx for the Arachyr buff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> first bit is good, bracketed bit? Reached Para 63 so far, started Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta move rig n screen back to desk, playing from couch is killing my shoulders and neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ahhh I get it now, not para levels, para experience carries over. Just rebirth my guy and play through again?


you can rebirth or just start from scratch. Unfortunately your season stuff moves to non-season at the end, but not the other way around. rebirth simply keeps the name and time tracked, etc. I don't see the point of it personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Here's mine; it essentially mirrors the build guide I linked: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/CptAsian-1705/hero/84850775
> 
> The big difference I see is my build isn't relying on Bombard for damage, and it instead uses blocking to its advantage. A lot of items play off of block and give me some extra damage and survivability. Also, the shield I am using gives me a big damage boost, so I definitely recommend that. As far as jewelry goes, having the Compass Rose/Traveler's Pledge combo is always nice, and my other ring uses that block change to guarantee a large damage reduction.
> 
> The items I have cubed are more for speedruns, but I always keep Convention of the Elements active. For high level GRs, I usually use the In Geom, but as soon as I get the Akarat's Awakening shield, I'll be cubing that instead. (I've spent thousands upon thousands of blood shards on shields, and I still haven't gotten one.) In the armor slot, the Aquila Cuirass since I always have max wrath with the way I have everything set up.
> 
> So I guess the big pointers I have are to not push for a second set, and instead of trying to use bombardment, buff and get bonuses from blocking.


bombardment is added dmg to the build, especially if you are using belt of the trove, as that provides "free" dmg. The main dmg from invokers comes in the form of dealing your thorns dmg per attack. You should try and stack attack speed + thorns as much as you can, and cooldown (for Akarat). I think using pigsticker is even preferred over hack, as pigsticker hits faster and has one extra primary stat. most ideal rolls are AS, CDR, socket, STR, VIT. you can roll off the actual base dmg roll (e.g. - 1358 - 1647 poison roll on Ronnin's pigsticker) for an extra stat. That is because you aren't dealing weapon damage, but thorns damage.

@ronnin426850 - I'd put Aquila cuirass in cube for armor as that will give you much more survivability (assuming you aren't using wrath in any attack; if you are then that obviously won't help), and you'd want to roll physical damage to help buff that main damage aspect. Oh yeah, for more survivability I'd put diamonds in armor for resist all. The crusader has so much natural armor (being STR-based) that having more resistance is best. definitely get a diamond in your helm for cooldown, and roll cdr on more gear. as CptAsian mentions, Akarat Awakening is a key piece as it reduces cooldown when blocking. They are rare shields, but with enough play you'll eventually get them. I've also spent tens of thousands of shards, but have honestly found most through straight gaming.

*edit - forgot to mention, just as CptAsian is doing, go with endless walk set (traveler's pledge/compass rose) for added dmg when you stand still and added survivability when you move. That and the lantern ring that he has, ideally with high block, high AS, and high CDR, along with STR and a socket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The standard thing is to try to find someone who has a wiz, and wants to make a barb, then play together (you on barb them on wiz) and give each other your gear drops.


My son has an account that I use for this personally. He actually played with me this weekend for the first time in about a year, but I'll usually just drag his account along through GR with a secondary character I want to play with and "trade" gear that I want to hoard for other builds.







I don't usually care about the exp that account gets, since he doesn't always play, so after I go through the first lvl, he doesn't get as good an exp boost, until we close the GR. Once I kill the RG I just TP him to me for gear/gems. Basically whenever he does play he gets free exp, free gear (that I don't take), free leveled gems, and free time-in that he doesn't have to spend. I suppose that's what FNG and Adept do it...with the help of their brother!


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well Yahu, I got 77 last night took a few trys but i got it. Yea I see looking for right rifts, and plus i gotten better/more comfortable with pulling a lot mobs. Why i use two handed staff is because it's Ancient withh 4,300 and some change damage where the Harvester I do not have an Ancient one yet =S

here's a link to my WD and be nice lol
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Killswitch-1142/hero/51852435


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I scored an almost perfect rolled Ancient Harvester while on my DH

and I threw it on the ground


----------



## yahu

^LOL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well Yahu, I got 77 last night took a few trys but i got it. Yea I see looking for right rifts, and plus i gotten better/more comfortable with pulling a lot mobs. Why i use two handed staff is because it's Ancient withh 4,300 and some change damage where the Harvester I do not have an Ancient one yet =S
> 
> here's a link to my WD and be nice lol
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Killswitch-1142/hero/51852435


hey man, looks like you know what you're doing. I feel like even the movement speed of firebats, especially with a 2h, is slow. I'm not sure if that makes sense. If you've saved Arachyr pieces, you should try it. The set pieces automatically update to the latest changes, even if you got them from a while ago. I usually try to hold onto good ancients just in case.

I can run on lower GR but on GR85 using bats, I can hang with the timer until I eventually do something stupid and get behind. I'm not sure how in the hell I'm supposed to beat the RG since it'd be hard to keep them locked down to run bats instead of running around pounding me into the ground.


----------



## _Killswitch_

I have Arachyr set, and have everything Ancient except the boots, i may try but really like to have ancient Harvester =S i do GR pushes for fun, not trying to being on leader boards or anything. I started playing again week or so ago, i was stuck on 65 whhen i stopped playing for while. So I went from 65 to 77 so think im doing alright lol


----------



## yahu

^I can't remember if you sent b.net info to join the clan. Or are you already in one. It's super casual unless PitViper is around.







Most of us are in season, so if you're playing non-season we might not game much together. But maybe we'll talk you into jumping into season sometime!


----------



## _Killswitch_

naw i never did, nor am I in a clan. yea I play non season, I may do season once a Necromancer comes out. Well on a whim I got Grift 78 last night on the 1st try. Much as I hate doing bounties think im farm them tonight so I can re-roll item's, with chance of getting Ancient on some and more Area damage


----------



## yahu

^if you ever do want to join the clan, just post your info here, and either request to join in-game, or I will send you a request once I have your info.

I haven't played much the last few days. I need to get that stinkin' GR85 handled as I know I can do it (stupid Eskandiel still ticks me off). I really should practice bats more, but I usually just get frustrated. Maybe I'll switch up and use Esoteric, even though I'm not a fan of running defensive gems personally (unless the build calls for it of course).

looks like PTR for 2.5.0 is out. Armory and Mat storage are both in the update (I thought those two QoL features were in Necro D/L, but I guess not). The only other major change I saw was it looks like they are doing away with bonus cache, and will instead give you one big cache for any bounty you complete, that is comparable to if you had gotten the bonus cache for that act. I suppose that is pretty cool.

The fact that 2.5.0 PTR is already out likely means that S9 will be coming to a close in the next 4-6 weeks? What does everyone think about the length of seasons these days?


----------



## ronnin426850

I'm taking a break off this game until the next season, losing that crusader really bummed me. See ya later guys.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm taking a break off this game until the next season, losing that crusader really bummed me. See ya later guys.


I've been sitting on the bench for a while too now, really need something exciting to pull me back in like the necromancer release.

Also, patch 2.5 notes:

Quote:


> General
> 
> Primal Ancient Items
> Legendary and Set items will now have a chance to roll as Primal Ancient
> These items are more rare than Ancient items and have increased stat ranges


Really Blizzard? I sure hope we get Ultra Ultimate Mega Primal Ancient items next then we can boast about 2 billion hours of "gameplay" (to find a well rolled set of those)

Quality of life changes are nice though but nothing really exciting:

Quote:


> GENERAL
> 
> New Feature: Armory
> Players may now save up to five different builds per character using the Armory
> This new feature can be found in the town hub within each Act
> Saving a build in the Armory will snapshot your character's current gear, socketed gems, active and passive skills, and Kanai's Cube powers
> Equipping a saved armory build will automatically swap items and gear between the character and stash
> New Feature: Crafting Mat Storage
> Starting with Patch 2.5.0, crafting materials picked up or obtained through salvaging will now appear in a separate storage tab, freeing up space in the shared stash
> This tab can be accessed through the Inventory window


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I've been sitting on the bench for a while too now, really need something exciting to pull me back in like the necromancer release.
> 
> Also, patch 2.5 notes:
> 
> Really Blizzard? I sure hope we get Ultra Ultimate Mega Primal Ancient items next then we can boast about 2 billion hours of "gameplay" (to find a well rolled set of those)
> 
> Quality of life changes are nice though but nothing really exciting:


I think spicing up the legendaries is good. For the past few months I haven't really been excited about getting a drop. With primals I'll have something to look forward to. Also, perhaps that will push the need for new types of gems and consumables?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm taking a break off this game until the next season, losing that crusader really bummed me. See ya later guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sitting on the bench for a while too now, really need something exciting to pull me back in like the necromancer release.
> 
> Also, patch 2.5 notes:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> General
> Primal Ancient Items
> 
> Legendary and Set items will now have a chance to roll as Primal Ancient
> 
> These items are more rare than Ancient items and have increased stat ranges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really Blizzard? I sure hope we get Ultra Ultimate Mega Primal Ancient items next then we can boast about 2 billion hours of "gameplay" (to find a well rolled set of those)
> 
> Quality of life changes are nice though but nothing really exciting:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> GENERAL
> New Feature: Armory
> 
> Players may now save up to five different builds per character using the Armory
> 
> This new feature can be found in the town hub within each Act
> 
> Saving a build in the Armory will snapshot your character's current gear, socketed gems, active and passive skills, and Kanai's Cube powers
> 
> Equipping a saved armory build will automatically swap items and gear between the character and stash
> 
> New Feature: Crafting Mat Storage
> 
> Starting with Patch 2.5.0, crafting materials picked up or obtained through salvaging will now appear in a separate storage tab, freeing up space in the shared stash
> 
> This tab can be accessed through the Inventory window
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Actually, I find those QoL changes to be awesome. I love that sort of convenience stuff in games.


----------



## dwolvin

I'm hoping they don't close the season so fast- I have missed so many season tabs! I was soloing for many seasons and didn't even notice that you could bring a spare tab back to normal D3, and now I really need more inventory. It will be interesting to see how mat removal and the armory function, it might really reduce the amount of storage you need. Especially if the armory hods stuff separate from the stash.


----------



## Mikecdm

It'll be nice waking up in the morning before work, grabbing a fresh cup of coffee, and then sorting through a bunch of junk and finding a nice primal item.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I'm hoping they don't close the season so fast- I have missed so many season tabs! I was soloing for many seasons and didn't even notice that you could bring a spare tab back to normal D3, and now I really need more inventory. It will be interesting to see how mat removal and the armory function, it might really reduce the amount of storage you need. Especially if the armory hods stuff separate from the stash.


same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It'll be nice waking up in the morning before work, grabbing a fresh cup of coffee, and then sorting through a bunch of junk and finding a nice primal item.


same.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm taking a break off this game until the next season, losing that crusader really bummed me. See ya later guys.


I could see how that would end it. Tough to start over at this stage. Hopefully you got all conquest items you wanted, and whatnot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Really Blizzard? I sure hope we get Ultra Ultimate Mega Primal Ancient items next then we can boast about 2 billion hours of "gameplay" (to find a well rolled set of those)


Turbo Championship Edition FTW!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I'm hoping they don't close the season so fast- I have missed so many season tabs! I was soloing for many seasons and didn't even notice that you could bring a spare tab back to normal D3, and now I really need more inventory. It will be interesting to see how mat removal and the armory function, it might really reduce the amount of storage you need. Especially if the armory hods stuff separate from the stash.


You should still have plenty of time. reach out to the clan if you need help! I've done so many 30s Skeleton King and 15s Butcher runs, along with Curses, quick rifts, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It'll be nice waking up in the morning before work, grabbing a fresh cup of coffee, and then sorting through a bunch of junk and finding a nice primal item.


Ya arse...







Have you been playing lately? I haven't really been looking at the Wiz boards.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm still playing, but under a new alias. Staying off the leaderboards for now. I've only done a gr84 in about 4:25.


----------



## yahu

^you get ganked again???


----------



## _Killswitch_

My battletag is Killswitch#1142, I tried Greater Rift 80 last night had two i would probably complete if I hadn't got crappy rift Guardian's, really pissed me off =S yea Im not sure about this new patch and i thought season's last 3 or 4 months'? Season 9 isn't that old, i really think we have ways to go before season's is over because think blizz really screwing up if they don't try to get Necromancer out with season 10.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> My battletag is Killswitch#1142, I tried Greater Rift 80 last night had two i would probably complete if I hadn't got crappy rift Guardian's, really pissed me off =S yea Im not sure about this new patch and i thought season's last 3 or 4 months'? Season 9 isn't that old, i really think we have ways to go before season's is over because think blizz really screwing up if they don't try to get Necromancer out with season 10.


Having a good rift, but bad rift guardian is the worst. Especially if your build relys on some specific ones, and can't even kill others given the whole 15 min time frame lol.

At least you didn't have to experience Season 1 barb, where you had to have a conduit shrine in order to kill the RG (and shrines were a lot rarer).


----------



## yahu

^I remember seeing a video from Alkaizer (@DoomDash not only the fanclub president, but also a client!) running/charging through a GR only to find 3 or 4 pylons right at the end, and absolutely crushed the RG.

I'll get you an invite to the clan next time I'm online @_Killswitch_ (unless you beat me to the punch)


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you get ganked again???


twice last season, none this season


----------



## PaPaBlista

Hello Gents and I think I seen there might be a Lady is in the clan now, Haven't broke L30 this season (I mean L 30 no where near a 70), I did have to do the D 1 act though that brought back some memory's, Like some of the others just not feeling it, I think I needed a break not just from D3 but I haven't gamed at all. (maybe when Necro comes out I seen a few vids on it Rhykker has a good one) Getting my bike together hoping for a cross country ride this summer if my health permits. I am going somewhere though i have family & friends in Florida but I really want to ride RT 66 west. Funny I just spent $1100 to upgrade my PC for gaming and haven't even really tested it out. (Other than bench-marking) . I notice there a a few new members in the clan "Woot" I was thinking of leaving the clan to open space (with my schedule I mostly solo any way) I'll always be on OCN and this thread, any way let me know if you need the room. I have a few of you on my friend list and can add more so if need be we can still group up. Any who I still read every post and look forward to the banter....







Talk @ you soon, Dan


----------



## ignite

Anyone on tonight (EST) can help with a couple season journey achieves? Want to get that stash already but the conquests are a pain for me. Currently just saving bounty bags for the gold streak so trying to get T13 Skel King down in 30sec for the other one.

That and I'm still a bit weak for T13 boss takedowns - still working on rounding out my DH.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Arghhh.. Might have to change my mind, PTR S10 is up and I like alot of the changes a Rhykker preview if you haven't already seen it.....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Hello Gents and I think I seen there might be a Lady is in the clan now, Haven't broke L30 this season (I mean L 30 no where near a 70), I did have to do the D 1 act though that brought back some memory's, Like some of the others just not feeling it, I think I needed a break not just from D3 but I haven't gamed at all. (maybe when Necro comes out I seen a few vids on it Rhykker has a good one) Getting my bike together hoping for a cross country ride this summer if my health permits. I am going somewhere though i have family & friends in Florida but I really want to ride RT 66 west. Funny I just spent $1100 to upgrade my PC for gaming and haven't even really tested it out. (Other than bench-marking) . I notice there a a few new members in the clan "Woot" I was thinking of leaving the clan to open space (with my schedule I mostly solo any way) I'll always be on OCN and this thread, any way let me know if you need the room. I have a few of you on my friend list and can add more so if need be we can still group up. Any who I still read every post and look forward to the banter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk @ you soon, Dan


we got plenty of room!







Besides, there are others in the clan that haven't played in more than a year, so they go first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Anyone on tonight (EST) can help with a couple season journey achieves? Want to get that stash already but the conquests are a pain for me. Currently just saving bounty bags for the gold streak so trying to get T13 Skel King down in 30sec for the other one.
> 
> That and I'm still a bit weak for T13 boss takedowns - still working on rounding out my DH.


If I'm on I'd be glad to help on any of the achievements that you can run in a group (some are solo).


----------



## dwolvin

I'm going to try to be on also (Psychonosis), no idea what I still need for an inventory tab... But starting to have a (nearly) complete build!


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> we got plenty of room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, there are others in the clan that haven't played in more than a year, so they go first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm on I'd be glad to help on any of the achievements that you can run in a group (some are solo).


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I'm going to try to be on also (Psychonosis), no idea what I still need for an inventory tab... But starting to have a (nearly) complete build!


Shift+J while in-game will show your current Season Journey level and what remains to complete that level. I think completing Conquerer gives the tab?


----------



## dwolvin

Sounds about right- I just haven't even looked... So little playtime I was only completing gear.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Ugh Beating Grift 80 is getting annoying, I have 15 rift stones before i have too farm more..tonight im keep at it until my 15 stones are gone hopefully i get it =S


----------



## yahu

^good luck! BTW - I was online earlier but I got roped into doing a bunch of running around for the kids.







Sorry to anyone I wasn't able to help. I'll try to be online later.


----------



## _Killswitch_

well I just got Rift 80 lol but not good drops in doing so


----------



## yahu

congrats! I just got another ancient sacred harvester. It didn't roll as well as the first (which I believe I reforged?) but it might work better for running with bats. I also got an ancient vile hive with firebats as a default roll. I will have to bounce back to bats. My biggest issue is I know it can run higher than gargs but since I'm able to run gargs higher, it's harder for me to run lower GR. I just need to start lower and build it from there (aka learn it better...).


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Anyone on tonight (EST) can help with a couple season journey achieves? Want to get that stash already but the conquests are a pain for me. Currently just saving bounty bags for the gold streak so trying to get T13 Skel King down in 30sec for the other one.
> 
> That and I'm still a bit weak for T13 boss takedowns - still working on rounding out my DH.


I "might" be on tonight if you up late enough. I get home from work about 230-3 am central.
You can add me tho VooDog#1470 and could help sometime.

Will be on in the morning as well. Around noonish central time.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I "might" be on tonight if you up late enough. I get home from work about 230-3 am central.
> You can add me tho VooDog#1470 and could help sometime.
> 
> Will be on in the morning as well. Around noonish central time.


Ha I'm way asleep by then... Kids just tire me out.







But I'll add you when I get on.

Knocked out most of my achieves though with help last night. Really all that's left is solo achieves and the 2 conquests. Unsure which to do.. I'm trying to save 100 bounty caches for the gold streak, and unsure which is the easiest after that?


----------



## Mikecdm

Bounty cache seems like a lot of work. I can farm t12 on my wiz and get 50-60 mil easily on open maps. That's only using boon and avarice.


----------



## dwolvin

I keep forgetting to note the names of the OCN crew that I'm running with, but thank you all! I was able to mostly keep up with the 600+ Paragon monk that I was running around with last night, and am starting to get the hand of my second ever DH build. It's the rain of vengeance one, and rather fun!


----------



## yahu

good to hear you guys had help! My wife dropped a bunch of chauffeur errands on me last minute so I didn't get back on till later. I finally got a fairly decent GR85 and snuck it out. It wasn't ideal mobs but the density was enough in places where I was able to keep it together.

The WD is the slowest gd turtle. Most GR I'll get lucky to see more than one pylon. One of my favorite to get is speed just so I have the opportunity to see more of the map, and maybe find other pylons. all the other classes have natural speed abilities built-in, and WD has that small burst and spent. Hammerdin is similar, but Falling Sword can get you places pretty quickly. With WD I feel you get stuck with the map a little more, like you have to just deal with it sometimes. You don't have as much option to charge/vault/teleport ahead to the next level for hopefully better luck.

I wonder what speed the necromancer might have. I'm sure he would have at least a burst, but I wouldn't be surprised if he's relatively slow. BTW - having to go to lvl 4 and sometimes lvl 5 of a GR is ridiculous. I do like some of the more open maps that we're getting though.


----------



## dwolvin

Agreed- I had to loose the vault on my DH for a while, and it's killin' me! I'll be on tonight grinding a while...


----------



## Mikecdm

@yahu pylons spawn based on progression. You need to get x amount of progression for another pylon to spawn. Sometimes you get that 0% at the beginning of the rift, but usually you need more. Then another set amount before another pylon. There are certain spots on the map where pylons can spawn. If you uncover that spot, then you can no longer get a pylon there. If no pylon spawned, then you need more progression before uncovering the next spawn point.

Not sure if you knew that or not, but by using a speed to uncover other pylons, it didn't seem like it.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Yahu, I have to agree WD doctor is slow moving through Rift's, I try my best to gather up many mobs i can and nuke them down, but i fail at that lol half of the mobs stop moving and stand there and i don't move to far from them. Then again sometimes Locust swarm pull's mobs from corners of the earth it seems so i dunno.

Necromancer going to have port move last saw was a 4 sec cd, so kind of short so you could probably move through mobs fast it doesn't use a lot of resources. Have to wait and see, I'm excited for necromancer bc seems like a fun class, plus be interesting too see what sets builds blizz applies to them plus it's just something new


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> @yahu pylons spawn based on progression. You need to get x amount of progression for another pylon to spawn. Sometimes you get that 0% at the beginning of the rift, but usually you need more. Then another set amount before another pylon. There are certain spots on the map where pylons can spawn. If you uncover that spot, then you can no longer get a pylon there. If no pylon spawned, then you need more progression before uncovering the next spawn point.
> 
> Not sure if you knew that or not, but by using a speed to uncover other pylons, it didn't seem like it.


thx for the tip. I did know that, and I do make progress. I usually only walk so far before I gotta kill something. Some progress is better than no progress. One thing is I don't run turbo hud, and I've lost so much time on WD going in the wrong directions (hoping for pylons or exit). The other classes seem to do more dmg while moving, while WD is neutered while moving, and his move speed is slow with burst. If a GR is packed you burst - kill - Grave Injustice cools down skills - burst - kill - etc. For sparse maps I'm just waltzing with the occasional burst. I think both the "better density" and "safe zone at beginning of level" are both not true, at least not 100%. but then sometimes there is so much density, it's crazy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Yahu, I have to agree WD doctor is slow moving through Rift's, I try my best to gather up many mobs i can and nuke them down, but i fail at that lol half of the mobs stop moving and stand there and i don't move to far from them. Then again sometimes Locust swarm pull's mobs from corners of the earth it seems so i dunno.
> 
> Necromancer going to have port move last saw was a 4 sec cd, so kind of short so you could probably move through mobs fast it doesn't use a lot of resources. Have to wait and see, I'm excited for necromancer bc seems like a fun class, plus be interesting too see what sets builds blizz applies to them plus it's just something new


locust swarm can be nice, but sometimes you're right, mobs don't get it. hard to kite when the kite stays still and you're just lengthening the string.







That's one thing I'll do with pets is try to cast wall of death where I can see other mobs, but can't tell what they are. Just to aggro them if nothing else.

I agree with necromancer - can't wait to try it out! I figured he'd get some sort of fast move like the rest. Maybe he ports through the deathly grounds.







plus it might get @PerfectTekniq to stop spamming fishymancer.









*edit - forgot to mention that with arachyr there is the chicken variant, but that is probably only good into the 80's or so. I might have to give it a go for some speed runs. Any good heal monks, if FNG ain't around? that's where arachyr really shines.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

*FISHYMANCER!!!!*


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> thx for the tip. I did know that, and I do make progress. I usually only walk so far before I gotta kill something. Some progress is better than no progress. One thing is I don't run turbo hud, and I've lost so much time on WD going in the wrong directions (hoping for pylons or exit).


The map generation always has similar layouts, so it's possible to get used to them and do just as good without T-hud (since it doesn't reveal whole map, you only have to be able to predict ahead as far as it does).


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PerfectTekniq*
> 
> *FISHYMANCER!!!!*


expected...









(I just wanted an excuse to use that)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The map generation always has similar layouts, so it's possible to get used to them and do just as good without T-hud (since it doesn't reveal whole map, you only have to be able to predict ahead as far as it does).


man, I was coming up empty last night on the levels that have that circular pattern where the pylon is usually upper center or lower left/center. I can't remember what they're called, but they are from Act V and have the furnace things in some of the corners that blow open on occasion. Couldn't get a pylon to spawn there to save me life except once or so.

BTW - unrelated to the GR discussion (especially since I'm not using CoE on this build), but has anyone created a mod that really shows CoE cycles coming around. I'd think it would be relatively simple. Maybe even something you could run on a phone next to your monitor. Something that doesn't get lost when a bunch of little icons are down above the skill bar.

When running 'sader I've even thought of running a timed macro around that. almost worth it to fire off skills on the cycle cause launching them off-cycle wastes the cooldown and doesn't do nearly the same amount of dmg.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I just wanted an excuse to use that)
> man, I was coming up empty last night on the levels that have that circular pattern where the pylon is usually upper center or lower left/center. I can't remember what they're called, but they are from Act V and have the furnace things in some of the corners that blow open on occasion. Couldn't get a pylon to spawn there to save me life except once or so.
> 
> BTW - unrelated to the GR discussion (especially since I'm not using CoE on this build), but has anyone created a mod that really shows CoE cycles coming around. I'd think it would be relatively simple. Maybe even something you could run on a phone next to your monitor. Something that doesn't get lost when a bunch of little icons are down above the skill bar.
> 
> When running 'sader I've even thought of running a timed macro around that. almost worth it to fire off skills on the cycle cause launching them off-cycle wastes the cooldown and doesn't do nearly the same amount of dmg.


There was a program called "D3 helper" that was very popular for the old sunwuko exploding palm monks. They had to call out when their convention was hitting cold for the main DPS to blow the map up by killing a single mob with palm. If it's still around that would do it. It also had some "super macro' abilities where you could have it cast skills based on game states (like cast ignore pain when your party is in range). Against the ToS for D3 of course though, as anything that would show convention would be.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There was a program called "D3 helper" that was very popular for the old sunwuko exploding palm monks. They had to call out when their convention was hitting cold for the main DPS to blow the map up by killing a single mob with palm. If it's still around that would do it. It also had some "super macro' abilities where you could have it cast skills based on game states (like cast ignore pain when your party is in range). *Against the ToS for D3 of course though, as anything that would show convention would be*.


Just calling out that specific point very clearly. I've never used D3 helper, but I've seen some of the banwave videos from streamers and whatnot. From what I know, D3 helper does a lot of stuff, and would not be recommended. From what I've read this is even easier for Blizz to spot than say TurboHud, and since it can be macro'd to launch skills for you, it is likely seen as even more egregious than TH.

What I was suggesting would be more timing based because it seems like CoE "just runs" and never changes the timing cycle. For all I know, it's a global thing. It would be relatively easier to figure out. 4 second rotation from the 4 elements. Start some timer thingy, shut the game down, start it back up, if it's on the same timer it is likely a global cycle.

*edit - If CoE is not global it could then be set per your specific game. The app could be as simple as 12 seconds of a red box, followed by 4 seconds of a green box. Something real simple (and dumb) like that. You would want to adjust timing in some cases, such as bombardment for the 'sader takes a bit of time to actually kickoff and strike (not sure if it snapshots, but it probably does).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> What I was suggesting would be more timing based because it seems like CoE "just runs" and never changes the timing cycle. For all I know, it's a global thing. It would be relatively easier to figure out. 4 second rotation from the 4 elements. Start some timer thingy, shut the game down, start it back up, if it's on the same timer it is likely a global cycle.


It's not a global cycle. It changes when you die, and would get out of sync from even loading the next level. If you use a macro you'd have to resync it whenever you died or went down a floor.


----------



## yahu

^I edited my last post at the end. I actually think your above is incorrect, at least for it resetting in local game. I am pretty sure it keeps cycling even when you die. E.g. - if you are 'sader and it just started physical and you died with 5s counter, it would be on Holy when you revive, or maybe even lightning. It would have skipped 4s of fire, gone to Holy for 1s, but even then once you hit revive, there is a couple seconds delay where you are a 'ghost.'

I suppose I'll have to play with it. Setting up a macro on my mouse would be easy, and I could stop/start it as needed if it doesn't just keep running.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I edited my last post at the end. I actually think your above is incorrect, at least for it resetting in local game. I am pretty sure it keeps cycling even when you die. E.g. - if you are 'sader and it just started physical and you died with 5s counter, it would be on Holy when you revive, or maybe even lightning. It would have skipped 4s of fire, gone to Holy for 1s, but even then once you hit revive, there is a couple seconds delay where you are a 'ghost.'
> 
> I suppose I'll have to play with it. Setting up a macro on my mouse would be easy, and I could stop/start it as needed if it doesn't just keep running.


We tested it back in the EP monk meta, hoping the DPS could know the EP monks cycle so he didn't have to keep calling out his convention. It desyncs on death and to a lesser extent when going down a level. I think it's pretty unlikely they changed the code regarding it.


----------



## yahu

ah good to know. I'm still interested cause why would they reset it. It's not like one of those elements is "main" etc. if random I would understand I suppose...it took a long time to get down that stairwell to the next deepest level. death is a weird one though?


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## yahu

^I'm about 10min into this video (playing in the background while I watch TV) and the guy still hasn't made an f'n point.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'm about 10min into this video (playing in the background while I watch TV) and the guy still hasn't made an f'n point.


I couldn't watch to finish, tell me what the point was if you get one.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I'm about 10min into this video (playing in the background while I watch TV) and the guy still hasn't made an f'n point.


Yea, I tried to watch it too. I believe the point is in the title. At least I hope so I couldn't bear to watch the whole thing . I only have so many minutes left to live, I'd rather watch grass grow or something....even porn from the 70's boom chicka chicka boom boom chicka .


----------



## lemans81

Point was investing in Diablo stuff is clearly a better money maker and sure thing than anything in the ever of evers....you could be printing money and not be as awesome as he is.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Yea, I tried to watch it too. I believe the point is in the title. At least I hope so I couldn't bear to watch the whole thing . *I only have so many minutes left to live*, I'd rather watch grass grow or something....even porn from the 70's boom chicka chicka boom boom chicka .


LOL! Be it a gift from the gods, or me willing it to stop, YouTube took a big ol' dump right after I sent my last message, so I didn't get to see the end either. shucks...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Point was investing in Diablo stuff is clearly a better money maker and sure thing than anything in the ever of evers....you could be printing money and not be as awesome as he is.


maybe the point was to get lemans to post? mission accomplished?

BTW - GD Falcons and that stupid game. How do you do that to yourselves... I dislike the patriots...a lot, but that was a helluva comeback.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I don't watch football but being a west coaster, have never liked any of the NE sports teams. That was an exciting game.
Tri-tip, ribs, and beer was way better though. That's the real reason I go to those parties.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

anyone having little stuttering?

I also have over 90 msec latency all the time only in Diablo 3 in a private server


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> anyone having little stuttering?
> 
> I also have over 90 msec latency all the time only in Diablo 3 in a private server


Not sure about the private server part. But I am almost always around 130 Ms latency. Stutters are typical too.


----------



## yahu

same - not sure what you mean regarding private server, but I'm gaming lag free atm @ 105ms.

There was choppiness when the x64 client first released, but they seemed to address it. Other things people have gotten to work for them (that experienced issues) are go low-quality audio, install on SSD, possible issues with g-sync or something?


----------



## DoomDash




----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: vid


I disagree vigorously with most of what he said


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I disagree vigorously with most of what he said


Just making numbers higher on certain items is extremely uncreative and boring. Not a single thing is really going to make a new build, just going to make current builds better and require more grinding for the best version of it. IMO Blizzard should do way more changes, and way more drastic. They really need to take some of PoE's constantly changing and huge variety of builds into mind. I'm not a PoE fanboy or anything, but I just know D3 could be a lot better if they got a bit more creative and were willing to make some REAL changes. Stop just bumping numbers across the board, and for ffs revisit some of the non-relevant and outdated items. There shouldn't be a single item that has no viable build in a game with this few legendaries.


----------



## yahu

I think his ideas are interesting. As usual, I'm not sure if the way he delivers them has me going "down the river" or "over the bridge."







That said, I doubt blizzard would do any of this as it is easier to say and much different to do.

anyhoo, I was just talking to someone about this in a community last night. they are so rare but you'll inevitably get a bad item or a bad roll. I know this probably isn't a good example but in vanilla (where the chance was less than 1%), I think I got 5 actual legendary drops. 2 of the items were not 60, and I think my very first was goldwrap? (did that even exist?) Maybe it was string of ears. Basically something like a level 45 belt that didn't mean much at all. Nothing like that feeling of "Sweeeeet, finally...uhm...I just got screwed..."

*edit - just saw Doom's more recent post. You nailed his POV and I wish Blizzard would take it into account. a primal actually changing your build that would be viable at the top.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Just making numbers higher on certain items is extremely uncreative and boring. Not a single thing is really going to make a new build, just going to make current builds better and require more grinding for the best version of it. IMO Blizzard should do way more changes, and way more drastic. They really need to take some of PoE's constantly changing and huge variety of builds into mind. I'm not a PoE fanboy or anything, but I just know D3 could be a lot better if they got a bit more creative and were willing to make some REAL changes. Stop just bumping numbers across the board, and for ffs revisit some of the non-relevant and outdated items. There shouldn't be a single item that has no viable build in a game with this few legendaries.


That is somewhat correct. However, what is the reason that "builds" exist? Why are there guides on the internet telling you exactly what items to use for each build? Because the items are very very easy to get. It's no longer an achievement. And you know what is the most boring part of it? That everyone follows the same guides and everyone plays the exact same heroes because there is such easy access to everything. Primals will shake that up. A build that works fine with a Primal version of some weapon will not work with non-Primal, because it won't be able to reach some critical point of, i don't know, life per hit, for example. And when a player sees that they can't really follow the guide with what they have, and that they can't just grind for 3 hours and get the item, they are forced to use their heads, and come up with ways to make the items they Do have, work in a build.
That way we won't have 10000000 identical heroes in the leaderboards anymore.


----------



## yahu

^that's actually part of what he's saying. I don't think LPH will increase. Just Int, Vit, STR, Dex, and the elemental dmg roll and base roll(?). If LPH or CC, CHD, CDR, etc. could go higher, that could be interesting.

BTW - this season the leaderboards have actually been more varied at the top then I've seen, at least in the Americas.


----------



## dwolvin

I know I'm not a top player by any means, but at least with this season I'm enjoying not worrying about build so much. I'm about 75% on the skills and 50% on gear, but according to the guides I browsed I should be unable to clear T10 (I'm in the mid 30's I think). Min/Maxing sucks the fun out of everything, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## Cryosis00

D3 not in PoE's league as far as content, build diversity and leagues. Hell, even PoE end game maping is infinitely more variable and fun than rifts.

PoE's greatest drawback is the art style. I have no issue with it but have friends that won't play it because of that. That is where D3 shines, along with how fluid the combat is with most builds.

D3 is in maintenance mode. Team has been consolidated. Necro and new zones were part of a planned expansion that turned into paid content updates instead.

Overwatch, Hearthstone and WoW just make so much money from their subscriptions or loot boxes or packs, that D3 has been kicked to the curb for its 1 times purchase and play model.

I love D3, but each season I find it harder to want to restart. No real incentive other than beating your own personnel best GR, which can be done in standard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> That is somewhat correct. However, what is the reason that "builds" exist? Why are there guides on the internet telling you exactly what items to use for each build? Because the items are very very easy to get. It's no longer an achievement. And you know what is the most boring part of it? That everyone follows the same guides and everyone plays the exact same heroes because there is such easy access to everything. Primals will shake that up. A build that works fine with a Primal version of some weapon will not work with non-Primal, because it won't be able to reach some critical point of, i don't know, life per hit, for example. And when a player sees that they can't really follow the guide with what they have, and that they can't just grind for 3 hours and get the item, they are forced to use their heads, and come up with ways to make the items they Do have, work in a build.
> That way we won't have 10000000 identical heroes in the leaderboards anymore.


I disagree, it will just be LoN build 2.0

Most of the player base with be standard builds, if full ancient = LoN, if game breaking Primal drops **insert specific build**

Build diversity won't change much because everything is tied to set bonuses. No single skill can survive on its own without the superficial boost from a set bonus.


----------



## yahu

^forgot to mention - 4 or 5 seasons ago (before all the pets) the devs were asked why China has so much added content but America does not. His reason was that the Asian market is willing to pay for more content after the fact where they wanted America to "get their money's worth." That seems ridiculous for a game that cost less than $50 (I've paid $20 or less even). I think a lot of people would be willing to pay for some content - it just really depends on what that content is. I mean the fact that they do make money on WoW and HoN, etc. should tell them people are willing to pay for content that is updated. ah well.

speaking of build diversity, I had gotten some Tal Rasha and Vyr set pieces, so I rolled a Wiz. I then converted some set items, gambled a swami, upgraded a couple daggers till I got a pigsticker, equipped a furnace and facerolled. I then got a starfire and cubed it, and cranked out a 65 in a couple hours after starting.

I haven't had a chance to really play with the build, but the America LB has someone that cleared a solo 104







That said, you still see Firebirds up toward the top. For WD Arachyr is top, but you will see Jade and even Helltooth. For Crusader, Light is top, but LoN can also be up there (per previous seasons). I think barb has both raekor+IK and wastes at the top. I'm not as sure about DH, but I think Mara is pretty high, UE, and also LoN? Monk I'm not as sure about.

In past seasons you didn't usually see as much diversity at the top. Does one build stand out in some of the above? Certainly, but a lot of that has to do with how fun/different the build is. E.g. - Helltooth for the last few seasons has been unchanged, so people are going with Arachyr. Same with 'sader - even though LoN has run high, it has been the same, so people are running Hammerdin.

As far as PoE, I couldn't get past a certain disconnected feeling. It just felt like my character was hovering in the world as opposed to being in the world? I don't know, it is hard to explain. What I do know is there were several of us that tried at the same time, and none of us liked it. This was a couple years ago, so maybe it has gotten better. Problem is I'll have a hard time going back to it after that initial impression. After a couple hours we all uninstalled it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I haven't had a chance to really play with the build, but the America LB has someone that cleared a solo 104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, you still see Firebirds up toward the top. For WD Arachyr is top, but you will see Jade and even Helltooth. For Crusader, Light is top, but LoN can also be up there (per previous seasons). I think barb has both raekor+IK and wastes at the top. I'm not as sure about DH, but I think Mara is pretty high, UE, and also LoN? Monk I'm not as sure about.
> 
> In past seasons you didn't usually see as much diversity at the top.


That's really sad, you have 1 million players, and 2 or 3 identical builds per class, and only one of those 2 or 3 has an actual shot at being top 5. And that's on a good season!

In my opinion, every hero should be as different as possible, there should me many more viable options for gear.


----------



## yahu

^erm...that's what Alkaizer was getting at, which you seemed to disagree with? Not sure I'm following, but I haven't had much sleep (24-hour event at work).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> That is somewhat correct. However, what is the reason that "builds" exist? Why are there guides on the internet telling you exactly what items to use for each build? Because the items are very very easy to get. It's no longer an achievement. And you know what is the most boring part of it? That everyone follows the same guides and everyone plays the exact same heroes because there is such easy access to everything. Primals will shake that up. A build that works fine with a Primal version of some weapon will not work with non-Primal, because it won't be able to reach some critical point of, i don't know, life per hit, for example. And when a player sees that they can't really follow the guide with what they have, and that they can't just grind for 3 hours and get the item, they are forced to use their heads, and come up with ways to make the items they Do have, work in a build.
> That way we won't have 10000000 identical heroes in the leaderboards anymore.


Primal items are going to be the same as when ancients were introduced. They are exactly the same thing actually, a rarer item with better stats.

The weapon is the real key, assuming it has higher damage range like ancients do. The best builds don't change- often the best build with a normal weapon beats out the runner up build with an ancient, and blows it away if the better build gets the ancient.

So in the end all the new tier of item does is have a chance of screwing over dedicated players (had a friend Season 2 who never got the weapon he needed, despite playing daily), and give a chance for a player who hasn't put in the time to get a lucky drop and be able to get into the top 10. I got rank 8 monk season 1 after only playing monk ~ two weeks, due to getting one of the best ancient weapons for monk on the server.


----------



## yahu

^you said dedicated players...







for reals though, now that you can literally farm for everything (upgrade rare or reforge) it is less likely that you won't get the ancient you'll need, such as that most important weapon, and second-most important offhand.

I don't think primal weapons will impact the game as much as ancients when they first came out, if they simply just make them ~30% stronger (if they are made more interesting where they affect the build, this will change my point of view). The reason being that the solo GR runs are so gd high now, that even if you get that ultimate badass weapon, it won't save your ass from properly running the build and surviving. E.g. - I don't know how the fugg the guys on the leaderboards run solo WD bats like they do.

couple that with rarely seeing top 10 players, at season end, with anything less than 1k paragon, and more often above 1200+ (aka dmg boost). You don't get nearly the exp in group GR that you used to, so it is even that much less likely you'll have some joe-shmoe come into the season late with an epic luck streak, and end up dinging that high. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it would be much more skill based than before, and would take an insane amount of quick luck to get that perfect GR without much fishing.

anyhoo, that all said, it sounds like blizz might be re-thinking the primals now. I saw a blue post (can't get to diablofans.com atm) regarding thought they're putting into it based off the community uproar. BTW, there are updated PTR patch notes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Barbarian
Seismic Slam
The Rumble rune will now consume all remaining fury to increase the rune's damage over time component by 15% weapon damage per point of fury spent

Class Specific Items
The following class sets received changes
Crusader
Roland's Legacy
(4) Set Bonus
Damage bonus has been increased to 2500% (from 1250%) damage bonus on Sweep Attack and Shield Bash

Monk
Inna's Favor
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus for each Mystic Ally has been increased to 125% (from 100%)

Witch Doctor
Zunimassa's Haunt
(6) Set Bonus
Damage bonus has been increased to 2500% (from 1500%) when enemies are hit by your mana spenders for 8 seconds

Wizard
Delsere's Magnum Opus
(2) Set Bonus
Cooldown of Slow Time is reduced by 3 seconds (from 2) when casting Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Explosive Blast, Magic Missile, Shock Pulse, Spectral Blade and Wave of Force
(4) Set Bonus
Damage reduction increased to 60% (from 50%)
(6) Set Bonus
Enemies take 3500% increased damage (from 2500%) while inside Slow Time
The slow and damage bonuses persist on enemies for 5 seconds after they exit Slow Time

Some existing class-specific Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power
Demon Hunter
Holy Point Shot
Impale throws two additional knives
Note: Each enemy can only be hit once per skill use

some change to Uliana set dungeon - whoopty-doo


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you said dedicated players...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reals though, now that you can literally farm for everything (upgrade rare or reforge) it is less likely that you won't get the ancient you'll need, such as that most important weapon, and second-most important offhand.
> 
> I don't think primal weapons will impact the game as much as ancients when they first came out, if they simply just make them ~30% stronger (if they are made more interesting where they affect the build, this will change my point of view). The reason being that the solo GR runs are so gd high now, that even if you get that ultimate badass weapon, it won't save your ass from properly running the build and surviving. E.g. - I don't know how the fugg the guys on the leaderboards run solo WD bats like they do.
> 
> couple that with rarely seeing top 10 players, at season end, with anything less than 1k paragon, and more often above 1200+ (aka dmg boost). You don't get nearly the exp in group GR that you used to, so it is even that much less likely you'll have some joe-shmoe come into the season late with an epic luck streak, and end up dinging that high. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it would be much more skill based than before, and would take an insane amount of quick luck to get that perfect GR without much fishing.
> 
> anyhoo, that all said, it sounds like blizz might be re-thinking the primals now. I saw a blue post (can't get to diablofans.com atm) regarding thought they're putting into it based off the community uproar. BTW, there are updated PTR patch notes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Barbarian
> Seismic Slam
> The Rumble rune will now consume all remaining fury to increase the rune's damage over time component by 15% weapon damage per point of fury spent
> 
> Class Specific Items
> The following class sets received changes
> Crusader
> Roland's Legacy
> (4) Set Bonus
> Damage bonus has been increased to 2500% (from 1250%) damage bonus on Sweep Attack and Shield Bash
> 
> Monk
> Inna's Favor
> (6) Set Bonus
> Damage bonus for each Mystic Ally has been increased to 125% (from 100%)
> 
> Witch Doctor
> Zunimassa's Haunt
> (6) Set Bonus
> Damage bonus has been increased to 2500% (from 1500%) when enemies are hit by your mana spenders for 8 seconds
> 
> Wizard
> Delsere's Magnum Opus
> (2) Set Bonus
> Cooldown of Slow Time is reduced by 3 seconds (from 2) when casting Arcane Orb, Energy Twister, Explosive Blast, Magic Missile, Shock Pulse, Spectral Blade and Wave of Force
> (4) Set Bonus
> Damage reduction increased to 60% (from 50%)
> (6) Set Bonus
> Enemies take 3500% increased damage (from 2500%) while inside Slow Time
> The slow and damage bonuses persist on enemies for 5 seconds after they exit Slow Time
> 
> Some existing class-specific Legendary items have been updated to include a unique Legendary power
> Note: Existing items will not be affected by the following changes. Only new versions of the items will roll with the added Legendary power
> Demon Hunter
> Holy Point Shot
> Impale throws two additional knives
> Note: Each enemy can only be hit once per skill use
> 
> some change to Uliana set dungeon - whoopty-doo


Nice! Roland and Delsere are relevant now yeey!


----------



## inedenimadam

Seasons are too short for primal if the drop rate is not similar to that of Ancients currently. I have had to brute force several pieces of gear this season, and have yet to be even close to satisfied with my gear. I managed to rank into the 300s with the crap gear and low paragon (relative), I am pretty sure I could do top 10, or at least top 50 if I could get some mother loving drops. But as it sits, I might only be able to push into top 100 if I fish.


----------



## yahu

I haven't played Delsere, but it seems interesting. Roland's can be hectic to maintain. The turbo "swipe-right" build (okay, sweep not swipe).


----------



## Mikecdm

Has delsere ever been good? I can only remember playing firebird, tals, and vyrs. Hopefully I get to push solo this season. Right now I'm not even ranked. Think I've done gr86 on wiz in something like 5 min.

The last few days I've been trying to gear my WD and get augs for it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Has delsere ever been good? I can only remember playing firebird, tals, and vyrs. Hopefully I get to push solo this season. Right now I'm not even ranked. Think I've done gr86 on wiz in something like 5 min.
> 
> The last few days I've been trying to gear my WD and get augs for it.


I have all of them, but have only seriously played firebird and vyr.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Has delsere ever been good? I can only remember playing firebird, tals, and vyrs. Hopefully I get to push solo this season. Right now I'm not even ranked. Think I've done gr86 on wiz in something like 5 min.
> 
> The last few days I've been trying to gear my WD and get augs for it.


I think the first "twister" season it was used until people figured out stalling the twisters and luring mobs to corners.


----------



## inedenimadam

@Crazy9000

What is going to be the best 2 man line up for season 10?


----------



## ClevoGuy

Guys do you think there will be another one DLC for Diablo III or we have to wait another few years for new DIABLO IV?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClevoGuy*
> 
> Guys do you think there will be another one DLC for Diablo III or we have to wait another few years for new DIABLO IV?


DLC? You mean an expansion? Because the Necromancer pack can be considered a DLC. But I believe there will not be any other expansion, I would guess they will keep adding stuff via updates, while planning D4. I guess one more hero after the necromancer, more events, items updates, perhaps one more game mode for a change, and perhaps finally some decent PvP, I would guess in the span of 5 years. After that they'll just leave the game be, and work on other stuff.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> @Crazy9000
> 
> What is going to be the best 2 man line up for season 10?


You're asking Crazy. Are you trying to sneak overwatch talk into our D3 thread?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> @Crazy9000
> 
> What is going to be the best 2 man line up for season 10?


Probably something like it always is, zdps + dps. Zmonk + Wiz or whatever the DPS end up being.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Well after finally getting my new internet working (they sent us the wrong router, go figure) anyways got on D3 switch my WD to Arch set with 1 hander and off hand. Im not sure about it seems I drain mana faster VS the 2-hander HT build. Then my friend sucked me into starting a season WD so doing everything all over again


----------



## Mikecdm

I finally got a good sacred harvester yesterday. Might be time to augment and learn to play WD.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Well after finally getting my new internet working (they sent us the wrong router, go figure) anyways got on D3 switch my WD to Arch set with 1 hander and off hand. Im not sure about it seems I drain mana faster VS the 2-hander HT build. Then my friend sucked me into starting a season WD so doing everything all over again


cool! I don't think you accepted the clan invite. If you and your buddy want to team up, come on in!







As for mana, that is likely since you are attacking faster with the 1-hander. You might have to move some passives around (can't remember the passive, but the one that gives you back mana), or more likely, some skills around (draining haunt that gives you mana, honored guest spirit walk that gives mana, etc.).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I finally got a good sacred harvester yesterday. Might be time to augment and learn to play WD.


nice! I think I played WD with you once upon a time. probably S1 or S2 before you started running the boards.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Yahu, friend is in a clan and no, i haven't well because I haven't gotten one lol


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Yahu, friend is in a clan and no, i haven't well because I haven't gotten one lol


hmm, it was definitely sent to "a" Killswitch, I'm just not sure if it was you.







I was able to see the request sit for ~9 days before it expired. I'll send another one right now, and I'll ping you if I see you online sometime.









*edit - invite sent to the username you had sent in this thread before. I'm not sure where the invite shows up, but I'm guessing the icon in the lower right should have a little flashing icon thingy.


----------



## DoomDash

I know it's never fun bringing negativity to this thread, but things like this always make me think the Diablo team is too slow to do work, and they aren't doing enough. PoE is getting another huge expansion on top of the already very consistent seasonal updates. Diablo just doesn't have this constant huge content to rebuild its hype.

Don't get me wrong, I've explained that I'm not a huge PoE fan, but I really want whats best for IMO the better playing ARPG (Diablo). I really just wish Blizzard would put more effort, be a little riskier, and even steal some staff members from GGG.

6 more acts....


----------



## yahu

^some of that doesn't look half bad - much better than when I played it. Someone seriously needs to work on that flame blast graphically though...yuck.

That said, I can't believe how blatantly they're ripping D3, at least from a few things I saw. Whirlwind...sure, that's easy and why not. ground stomp and charge...I suppose. that DH skill where a bunch of arrows fall...at least the setup is well implemented. Falling sword...really? malthael's wrap around blast? hmm... azmodan...w.t.f.?

anyhoo, for all I know PoE implemented some stuff before - I have no idea. I can't disagree - I wish blizz would spend resources at the same level GGG seems to. Fact is they won't, at least not for D3 (and not to say, blizz has done quite a bit of work considering). dev work takes money and their other titles make it repeatedly. Pretty obvious they won't spend resources where it doesn't make sense. I just wish they could figure out a model prior to management questioning the need for a D4.


----------



## inedenimadam

Latest NVidia drivers include an updated DX11 SLI profile...so if you are playing on SLI 650TIs, your prayers have been answered.


----------



## Alex132

Now that SC1 works in Windows Vista/7/8/10. I have been having the itch to play it again. The only issue is that it's 640x480 - so running it full-screen across 2560x1440 is awful and not playable. And running it windowed is similarly bad. Is there anyway I can up-scale this game to 2x resolution (even if dumbly) so that it runs at like 1280x960 or something?

Would this work? http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/brood-war/414636-mca64launcher

I know its the D3 thread, but generally a lot of guys here like SC too. And the SC thread is dead


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I know it's never fun bringing negativity to this thread, but things like this always make me think the Diablo team is too slow to do work, and they aren't doing enough. PoE is getting another huge expansion on top of the already very consistent seasonal updates. Diablo just doesn't have this constant huge content to rebuild its hype.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've explained that I'm not a huge PoE fan, but I really want whats best for IMO the better playing ARPG (Diablo). I really just wish Blizzard would put more effort, be a little riskier, and even steal some staff members from GGG.
> 
> 6 more acts....


But we are getting primal legendaries which will be something completely new! (oh wait... didn't they already do this fake "content" with ancients already?)

Yeah I am upset with the D3 team but considering what I payed realize I still got more than my money's worth even with the sometimes lazy updates.

How does POE do its thing out of curiosity, do they make all money through micro-transactions and are they fair (so not pay to win, just save time or cosmetics)?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I know its the D3 thread, but generally a lot of guys here like SC too. And the SC thread is dead


I still love SC, but honestly have no interest in SC1 since I think SC2 modernized it perfectly I don't feel the need to go back. Only reason I'm not active in Starcraft 2 is the same reason I'm not active in D3, lack of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> But we are getting primal legendaries which will be something completely new! (oh wait... didn't they already do this fake "content" with ancients already?)
> 
> Yeah I am upset with the D3 team but considering what I payed realize I still got more than my money's worth even with the sometimes lazy updates.
> 
> How does POE do its thing out of curiosity, do they make all money through micro-transactions and are they fair (so not pay to win, just save time or cosmetics)?


Yeah entirely on micro-trans actions. I'd say for the most part you really don't need to spend a single cent to enjoy it. I have like 180 total hours and I've never spent anything. There are a few things that would improve quality of life, but there is nothing that gives people competitive edges at least.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Now that SC1 works in Windows Vista/7/8/10. I have been having the itch to play it again. The only issue is that it's 640x480 - so running it full-screen across 2560x1440 is awful and not playable. And running it windowed is similarly bad. Is there anyway I can up-scale this game to 2x resolution (even if dumbly) so that it runs at like 1280x960 or something?
> 
> Would this work? http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/brood-war/414636-mca64launcher
> 
> I know its the D3 thread, but generally a lot of guys here like SC too. And the SC thread is dead


similarly, Supreme Commander might have "broken" me for RTS. I spend a chunk of time in any RTS continually trying to zoom out further with my mouse. I realize it wasn't a perfect RTS, but my group of buddies and I had a good time in it for quite a few years. We tried to get into Planetary Annihilation, but it never took off like Supreme Commander (which as you'll note I purposely didn't refer to as SC







).


----------



## Alex132

Yeah SupCom was a very good game, way better than the 'sequels'.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I miss the old SC days...loved UMS.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah SupCom was a very good game, way better than the 'sequels'.


The sequels did some things right...but some things not so right.







There was a pretty active community (at least last time I played a couple years ago) that was still putting out updates to the game. I think the developers released the SDK after seeing how active the community was. They created an entirely new difficulty level that was extremely hard, tons of maps, I think eventually units, etc.


----------



## ronnin426850




----------



## inedenimadam

^ I like the change coming to primal ancient. If wiz doesn't get a nerf I will likely do the lightning hydra or lightning archon. DH getting left out of the patch essentially....again...I guess we are just never going to be 4 man meta again...le sigh...


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Hey guys I have a Crusader HC/Seasonal, Currently clearing T5 rather easily, but looking for people to group up to get more magic find and do neph runs / death breath runs. Any good clan?


----------



## yahu

^yeah man, post your b.net info here, and request to join the clan in-game. I think it has gotten pretty quiet lately, but I'm usually on during the weekends at some point.

*edit - crap, just realized you're running HC. Unfortunately not many in this clan running HC at this point. There were a few earlier on this season, but this clan is mostly SC.


----------



## DoomDash

D2 info but fits here fine.


----------



## yahu

maybe D3 broke me, but that loot system seems confusing as fugg...


----------



## Alex132

It's not really, it's just got a lot more stuff to it.

Runes were awesome.


----------



## dwolvin

It was always fun to stumble on an item that gave you +2 or +3 to your entire main skill tree....


----------



## CptAsian

Would anybody be able to help me out with killing the Skeleton King under 30 seconds? I'm on the NA server. I'd also like to join the clan while I'm at it. Battle.net name is CptAsian#1705.

EDIT: Never mind, got the Skeleton King. I'm still up for joining the clan though. Just got my first stash tab though. Pretty happy with this season.


----------



## dwolvin

I can't add you, but should be online tonight... I'll look for you!

Whoops- Penn and Teller tonight!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Would anybody be able to help me out with killing the Skeleton King under 30 seconds? I'm on the NA server. I'd also like to join the clan while I'm at it. Battle.net name is CptAsian#1705.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, got the Skeleton King. I'm still up for joining the clan though. Just got my first stash tab though. Pretty happy with this season.


I got ya hooked up regarding the clan. Glad to hear you got skele king. did you get butcher in 15s yet? I think that is needed for guardian, so not necessary if all you wanted was the stash tab.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I can't add you, but should be online tonight... I'll look for you!
> 
> Whoops- Penn and Teller tonight!


P&T? Did you go to their show? Is that still in vegas or are they doing any tours? I've always liked them, but haven't seen them in about 10 years.

I happen to be on right now. I have been pretty ghosty this last week - busy at work. I had knee surgery today to fix a torn meniscus (so arthroscopic). The dr. said that's not the end-all cure as I have bad arthritis in that knee too, but I'm hoping this will get me going in the right direction.

The good news is I'm hopped up on pain pills and fairly bed ridden. I'm actually walking around, per dr.'s order, even right after surgery. taking it slow though, for obvious reasons. so if I'm not in more of a blacked out stupor, I should be online off/on this weekend.


----------



## dwolvin

Good luck on the knee- I thought I tore mine but it turned out to be a sprain of the ACL, so it recovered is a couple of weeks. And yea, P&T still tour a bit, saw them in San Diego (really fun show). FU needs to come back soon!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Would anybody be able to help me out with killing the Skeleton King under 30 seconds? I'm on the NA server. I'd also like to join the clan while I'm at it. Battle.net name is CptAsian#1705.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, got the Skeleton King. I'm still up for joining the clan though. Just got my first stash tab though. Pretty happy with this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I got ya hooked up regarding the clan. Glad to hear you got skele king. did you get butcher in 15s yet? I think that is needed for guardian, so not necessary if all you wanted was the stash tab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I can't add you, but should be online tonight... I'll look for you!
> 
> Whoops- Penn and Teller tonight!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P&T? Did you go to their show? Is that still in vegas or are they doing any tours? I've always liked them, but haven't seen them in about 10 years.
> 
> I happen to be on right now. I have been pretty ghosty this last week - busy at work. I had knee surgery today to fix a torn meniscus (so arthroscopic). The dr. said that's not the end-all cure as I have bad arthritis in that knee too, but I'm hoping this will get me going in the right direction.
> 
> The good news is I'm hopped up on pain pills and fairly bed ridden. I'm actually walking around, per dr.'s order, even right after surgery. taking it slow though, for obvious reasons. so if I'm not in more of a blacked out stupor, I should be online off/on this weekend.
Click to expand...

Nope, didn't get the Butcher. I'm probably not gonna shoot for Guardian, or at least not yet. In order to do most of those challenges without leeching off of other hilariously high paragon players, I think a whole new character is the easiest route to take. And thanks, regarding the clan. I may or may not hop on tonight.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Good luck on the knee- I thought I tore mine but it turned out to be a sprain of the ACL, so it recovered is a couple of weeks. And yea, P&T still tour a bit, saw them in San Diego (really fun show). FU needs to come back soon!


I've been living with bad knees (right has been the worst) due to sports when I was younger, snowboarding a ton when older, and being stupid in the gym. It's good to be finally addressing it.

I wish P&T Bullsheeit would make a comeback!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Nope, didn't get the Butcher. I'm probably not gonna shoot for Guardian, or at least not yet. In order to do most of those challenges without leeching off of other hilariously high paragon players, I think a whole new character is the easiest route to take. And thanks, regarding the clan. I may or may not hop on tonight.


yeah, Guardian is not needed - just a small change to the portrait I think. The thing is, after I got through conquerer, or the one before Guardian, I realized how close I was to getting the rest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've been living with bad knees (right has been the worst) due to sports when I was younger, snowboarding a ton when older, and being stupid in the gym. It's good to be finally addressing it.


Dude! Congrats on the surgery. I have been to scared to get mine looked at. They hurt so bad some days I dont hardly want to do anything. Mine are from skateboarding and soccer. It sucks, because as a carpenter, I am on my feet (and often my knees) 8-10 hours a day. Some days I want to cry.

Keep us updated on it. I have heard some horror stories with knee surgery, so it has kept me from seeing any doctors about it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude! Congrats on the surgery. I have been to scared to get mine looked at. They hurt so bad some days I dont hardly want to do anything. Mine are from skateboarding and soccer. It sucks, because as a carpenter, I am on my feet (and often my knees) 8-10 hours a day. Some days I want to cry.
> 
> Keep us updated on it. I have heard some horror stories with knee surgery, so it has kept me from seeing any doctors about it.


My mom had both her knees replaced 2 years ago and has been pain free ever since. Her biggest regret is waiting so long to have it done out of fear. I was frankly shocked myself when they had her up and walking on them the same day of her surgery though. And yes, the rehab took several months for each knee and yes she was in a bit of pain while doing it but the doctors aren't stingy with the pain meds either.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> My mom had both her knees replaced 2 years ago and has been pain free ever since. Her biggest regret is waiting so long to have it done out of fear. I was frankly shocked myself when they had her up and walking on them the same day of her surgery though. And yes, the rehab took several months for each knee and yes she was in a bit of pain while doing it but the doctors aren't stingy with the pain meds either.


That's good to hear! The doctors didn't even want to talk about replacement yet as they have a tendency to wear out, so they prefer doing them later (50+ is what they told me).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude! Congrats on the surgery. I have been to scared to get mine looked at. They hurt so bad some days I dont hardly want to do anything. Mine are from skateboarding and soccer. It sucks, because as a carpenter, I am on my feet (and often my knees) 8-10 hours a day. Some days I want to cry.
> 
> Keep us updated on it. I have heard some horror stories with knee surgery, so it has kept me from seeing any doctors about it.


so far it has been going pretty well. I was probably walking a bit too much the first couple days, cause now it's swollen and I don't feel confident on it (using crutches as it feels like I could fall). The toughest part is finding comfort when swollen cause your knee doesn't want to bend much, but it doesn't want to go straight much either.







I've been icing it as much as I can, and trying to walk heel-to-toe as much as possible.

I know what you mean Eden. I put it off for so long cause the first step of just finding out what needs to be done requires an MRI. I still have to talk to the doctor in post-op but he shaved my meniscus down (think of a rubber band that has a rip, you have to shave past the rip point), and then apparently he told my wife he shaved a lot of chunky arthritic growth off my patella. yummy.


----------



## yahu

Looks like S9 is coming to an end in about 2 weeks: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20570422

Season 9 will be ending on the following dates and times:
North America: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
Asia: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 10 will begin about two weeks afterward on these dates:
North America: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
Asia: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Looks like S9 is coming to an end in about 2 weeks: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20570422
> 
> Season 9 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> North America: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 10 will begin about two weeks afterward on these dates:
> North America: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


season 10 starts 2 weeks later?


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Looks like S9 is coming to an end in about 2 weeks: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20570422
> 
> Season 9 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> North America: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> *Season 10 will begin about two weeks afterward on these dates:
> North America: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. KST*
> 
> 
> 
> season 10 starts 2 weeks later?
Click to expand...

Yep. As usual.


----------



## yahu

Eden asks a fair question. It's been 1 week for the last couple seasons:
- S8 ended 12/30/2016 and S9 started 1/6/2017
- S7 ended 10/14/2016 and S8 started 10/21/2016

Prior to the above it was 2 weeks between seasons for a couple:
- S6 ended 7/22/2016 and S7 started 8/5/2016
- S5 ended 4/15/2016 and S6 started 4/29/2016

S4 ended 12/30/2015 and S5 started 1/15/2016, so that was an oddball.

Prior to the above, the turnaround was even quicker:
- S3 ended 8/23/2015 and S4 started 8/28/2015
- S2 ended 4/5/2015 and S3 started 4/10/2015

S1 ended 2/3/2015 and S2 started 2/13/2015. the constant I see here is change!









*edit - the above is for North America specifically.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Looks like S9 is coming to an end in about 2 weeks: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20570422
> 
> Season 9 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> North America: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 10 will begin about two weeks afterward on these dates:
> North America: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


Yea, I still did not do a level 70 in 9, I believe i might have done a 53 or so......


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Looks like S9 is coming to an end in about 2 weeks: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20570422
> 
> Season 9 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> North America: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 17 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 10 will begin about two weeks afterward on these dates:
> North America: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, March 31 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


Well dang, that means I actually gotta play and cube the loads of stuff I got this season, because it sure won't all fit in my stash.








Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Well dang, that means I actually gotta play and cube the loads of stuff I got this season, because it sure won't all fit in my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


I sent you an invite to join the clan but you didn't accept. You should have a flashing mail-type looking icon in the lower right where the social/community button is. If you want me to send another invite, please let me know. I was online a bit this weekend and helped several people get through season journey achievements.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Well dang, that means I actually gotta play and cube the loads of stuff I got this season, because it sure won't all fit in my stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you an invite to join the clan but you didn't accept. You should have a flashing mail-type looking icon in the lower right where the social/community button is. If you want me to send another invite, please let me know. I was online a bit this weekend and helped several people get through season journey achievements.
Click to expand...

Yeah, earlier in the day you sent me the invite was the last time I've played in a while. I think that was the day I got the stash tab, and I've been doing other stuff since. I'll hop on real fast and accept it. Thanks!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, earlier in the day you sent me the invite was the last time I've played in a while. I think that was the day I got the stash tab, and I've been doing other stuff since. I'll hop on real fast and accept it. Thanks!


Ah, got it. the request expired after 9 days, so let me jump on there and send another.


----------



## Crazy9000

Guess I'll have to hop on next friday and check the leaderboards to see if Wu made it







.


----------



## yahu

if he does, the ban hammer might come down once again.


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm still around, but having a difficult time getting a clearable rift


----------



## yahu

which build you using? I'm assuming Tal/Vyr combo, which seems to be littering the top of wiz?


----------



## Mikecdm

Yea, using the lightning wiz. Getting smashed on buy guys with 1k less paragon. Feels bad. Need that god comp on open map, haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## yahu

I've been playing with the build myself. I haven't pushed anything hard, just cleared a GR75 in 6min I think. I think I could easily do GR85+ if I got the right combo, and maybe swapped some gear around.

My biggest issue is proper placement to maximize zei's and the starfire (is that the wand?) affix, and making sure I get 4 stacks of the set bonus properly, and then properly use it while I have it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i decided not to go Wiz this season, and we finally get a very viable lightning build...ah well. bring on this new patch, want that armoury so bad


----------



## yahu

sheeyoot...wiz has been so gd strong (for solo) for several seasons. I actually heard they were getting a bit nerfed in the upcoming patch to balance a bit, but I honestly don't know details beyond that. I usually "crunch" prior to season start as I figure any early changes will be nerfed or buffed by the time patch is released.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> sheeyoot...wiz has been so gd strong (for solo) for several seasons. I actually heard they were getting a bit nerfed in the upcoming patch to balance a bit, but I honestly don't know details beyond that. I usually "crunch" prior to season start as I figure any early changes will be nerfed or buffed by the time patch is released.


Like when they tried to nerf energy twister and it was still the best build anyways?


----------



## Mikecdm

They reduced manald heal procs by 25%. But I hear that in ptr they made it so that hydras can proc MH now and supposedly it's a thing.

On the bright side, I finally got a clear, finally on the leaderboards. For my paragon, not very impressive.


----------



## yahu

^ah, I did read about the hydra proc'ing manald but they weren't sure how far it would be nerfed before release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Like when they tried to nerf energy twister and it was still the best build anyways?


I suppose there is that.


----------



## lemans81

Made it to 70....got 28th place on the two man in the clan...like a boss....1.5 hours of play. I finally gave up, don't know whats up but bnet disconnected me 7 times in that 1.5 hours, hard to get stuff done.


----------



## mohaplebeian

Please tell me I'm not the only one that feels like blizzard missed an opportunity to resurrect one of the greatest games of my childhood with d3. I was expecting something to the likes of Starcraft 2 how it was very similar in gameplay to Starcraft but upgraded graphics and units and game modes and whatnot. It was such a disappointment waiting for d3 for so long only to have it let me down. Maybe this isn't the right place for my thoughts but I figured you'd all have good input.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohaplebeian*
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one that feels like blizzard missed an opportunity to resurrect one of the greatest games of my childhood with d3. I was expecting something to the likes of Starcraft 2 how it was very similar in gameplay to Starcraft but upgraded graphics and units and game modes and whatnot. It was such a disappointment waiting for d3 for so long only to have it let me down. Maybe this isn't the right place for my thoughts but I figured you'd all have good input.


Tons of us felt that way.. I waited years for it to launch and sat there through that long night of server outages on launch day just to quit before I ever reached the end of act 2. I tried it again a year or two later after a few patches and enjoyed it quite a bit, but it just doesn't stack up to D2. No hardcore dueling, account bound crafted items, crappy skill trees. They just went too far from the D2 formula.

I haven't tried any of the expansions.. and last I heard they were adding in a necromancer, not sure though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mohaplebeian*
> 
> Please tell me I'm not the only one that feels like blizzard missed an opportunity to resurrect one of the greatest games of my childhood with d3. I was expecting something to the likes of Starcraft 2 how it was very similar in gameplay to Starcraft but upgraded graphics and units and game modes and whatnot. It was such a disappointment waiting for d3 for so long only to have it let me down. Maybe this isn't the right place for my thoughts but I figured you'd all have good input.
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of us felt that way.. I waited years for it to launch and sat there through that long night of server outages on launch day just to quit before I ever reached the end of act 2. I tried it again a year or two later after a few patches and enjoyed it quite a bit, but it just doesn't stack up to D2. No hardcore dueling, account bound crafted items, crappy skill trees. They just went too far from the D2 formula.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the expansions.. and last I heard they were adding in a necromancer, not sure though.
Click to expand...

not to mention you just about had to have a PHD in economics to get ahead when the game launched. I think I spent as much or more time browsing the AH than I did playing the game. They screwed this one up from the word "go". Its a decent game now, if you are not in it for the lore, and like ladders.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> not to mention you just about had to have a PHD in economics to get ahead when the game launched. I think I spent as much or more time browsing the AH than I did playing the game. They screwed this one up from the word "go". Its a decent game now, if you are not in it for the lore, and like ladders.


I'm in it for the lore and it's still a decent game, don't know what you're talking about.
Yes, it's very very different from D2. But if D3 came in the place of D2, you'd all swear it is the best thing to happen to ARPGs. It is a good game. It is not astronomically better than everything before it, like D2 was, but if you approach it objectively, it is great fun to play, and has some of the most powerful cinematics I've seen in a Blizzard game.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I'm in it for the lore and it's still a decent game, don't know what you're talking about.
> Yes, it's very very different from D2. But if D3 came in the place of D2, you'd all swear it is the best thing to happen to ARPGs. It is a good game. It is not astronomically better than everything before it, like D2 was, but if you approach it objectively, it is great fun to play, and has some of the most powerful cinematics I've seen in a Blizzard game.


I had a good time playing Diablo III around 2013-2014 when I gave it a good chance. I got every character to max level on HC, but I was able to do that completely solo and it was too easy to abuse the auction house to gear up a character enough to solo straight through inferno HC. (I'm aware the AH was closed late 2014, glad it died).

Diablo III really is a good game, just not what I wanted from Diablo. I actually enjoyed gathering up a party of 8 buddies in Diablo II and doing blood runs, of course that got ruined by throne runs and then the enigma bots and god do I hate Enigma, but it was much more social to play and for a long time especially in the 1.09 and earlier era nearly impossible to solo hell without extremely rare gear.

In Diablo III I'm not sure if they've changed it but the fact that you have to accept hostility and battle in a little arena and not die in hardcore totally ruined it for me as a HC player.. That was a joke and I hope it's changed by now. Any HC player would have been completely annoyed by that. I enjoyed the rush of staying out while a pker is in the game hunting me (in D2), why bother playing hardcore if you can't handle some hostile maniac coming after you


----------



## yahu

^I assume 1st paragraph is regarding D3 and 2nd paragraph is regarding D2? or all regarding D2?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I assume 1st paragraph is regarding D3 and 2nd paragraph is regarding D2? or all regarding D2?


Typing on the fly here sorry, hopefully my edits help. I'm talking about D3 and comparing it to D2, so both.


----------



## Mikecdm

I tried d2/a few months ago. Couldnt play more than 1 day. Selecting and using different skills is done terribly. Then the slow movement speed is pretty bad too. I played hundreds of hours years ago, but couldn't do it after playing d3.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I tried d2/a few months ago. Couldnt play more than 1 day. Selecting and using different skills is done terribly. Then the slow movement speed is pretty bad too. I played hundreds of hours years ago, but couldn't do it after playing d3.


Take a long break from D3 and try again, worked for me







.. D2 does feel weird if you have the feel for D3 in your head.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Typing on the fly here sorry, hopefully my edits help. I'm talking about D3 and comparing it to D2, so both.


ah, the context helped immensely.


----------



## Crazy9000

I still like both D2 and D3. I played D3 a decent amount during the Auction house days, but I think the game really got good with the RoS expansion. Same with D2, it was solid before, but it really opened up into the game we remember with the expansion.

What got me to have more hours in D3 then D2 is the fact that the end game is not PvP based, which I was never in to much. You could play a lot of D2, leveling up and finding gear... but eventually you realized your character was level 95+ and had the best gear. The only reason I was able to get thousands of hours out of D2 was due to mods, and oddly enough botting. I actually spent a decent amount of time gearing up groups of 6 characters to bot really fast chaos and baal runs, so you could "c-rush" a character into hell, then level them up in chaos runs until they were high enough level to do baal runs. I made the 6 group standard, so me and a friend could both level the new characters together. This made it so we could try dumb crazy builds out (you couldn't reset skills at the time, so had to make a new char for a new build). I think at the height of it I had ~15 accounts botting... a 6 stack of chaos runs, 6 stack of baal, then a few looking for gear.

I think D3's story is terrible, and some of the dialog is completely cringe. I thought D2 was a better single player game by far.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think D3's story is terrible, and some of the dialog is completely cringe. I thought D2 was a better single player game by far.


QFT

Tyrael...my man...why you so stoopid...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Maybe I'll give Reaper of Souls a shot. I'm at least curious to see act 5. I thought the base game went way down hill once you reached act 3. Of course act 1 and 2 were considerably close to d2 act 1 and 2 in spirit.

Lol at the 6x bots. I dabbled with it for a bit and had some enigma necros doing Baal runs HC but lag spikes kept taking them out so I stopped. I did a lot of D2 classic HC, that was my preferred state of the game after the insane rune words started getting duped, which killed D2 expansion for me... I only ever play that solo now if I do play.

I was very upset to see them kill Cain. Whyyyy! Just bring that little turd Wirt back and kill him again!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Maybe I'll give Reaper of Souls a shot. I'm at least curious to see act 5. !


RoS makes the game worth playing. The ladder system is the best part of the game in its current state for sure.


----------



## yahu

^based on Don's posts, I'm not as sure he'll be into the ladder system, which is mostly gear grind and perfection of the build. RoS adds a bit more story, but not really that much. It's worth it to see IMO, but the end-game (after the story) and ladders are really the draw IMO. That said, I could be wrong.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Take a long break from D3 and try again, worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. D2 does feel weird if you have the feel for D3 in your head.


I don't know if that will work for Mike. He's a top-o-tha-leaderboard chaser in D3 and it sounds like the issues he mentioned that he couldn't deal with, especially skills and speed, would hinder him from playing more than casual at best (e.g. - playing for a day).


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I used to enjoy new ladders on Diablo 2, not sure I would enjoy it on 3. It really depends on how much enjoyment I get out of grinding the levels, desperately searching for some item that may or may not drop in my life time, and trolling n00bz







..

I'll give RoS a try one of these days soon though, worst comes to worst I just spend $20 and experience act 5 a few times, no big deal.

Ah yes that explains it, I remember trying D2 after I spent a few months on D3 a few years ago and thinking they must have patched D2 to make you run in slow motion







.. I've been playing it lately though and it's just how I remember it (D2).


----------



## Crazy9000

Faster run/walk was an attribute that could roll on items in D2.. So you have to gear up to move fast.


----------



## yahu

@Don - if you do get into it, let us know your b.net info and we can add you to the clan. it's kind of dead right now as we're at the end of a season, but it's usually pretty active at the beginning of a season, and we'd all be in a similar boat as you - leveling up from LVL1.

If you were to jump in at the next season start, when we're all in the same LVL1 boat, that kicks off on 3/31 @ 5PM Pacific (for Americas start).

*edit - the '@' feature seems to be b0rked...I tried to edit and add that, but it keeps refreshing the page.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> @Don - if you do get into it, let us know your b.net info and we can add you to the clan. it's kind of dead right now as we're at the end of a season, but it's usually pretty active at the beginning of a season, and we'd all be in a similar boat as you - leveling up from LVL1.
> 
> If you were to jump in at the next season start, when we're all in the same LVL1 boat, that kicks off on 3/31 @ 5PM Pacific (for Americas start).
> 
> *edit - the '@' feature seems to be b0rked...I tried to edit and add that, but it keeps refreshing the page.


@yahu
@yahu

seems to work

worked both typing it out and using the function button.

edit to add:
3/31...no necro though.


----------



## yahu

my session must be buggered...previously I was trying to edit (which I see you did too) and now I just tried in a simple reply. Both reset the whole page.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> my session must be buggered...previously I was trying to edit (which I see you did too) and now I just tried in a simple reply. Both reset the whole page.


You must have pissed the squirrels at the OCN server off.


----------



## yahu

^gerbils...@lemans81 only works with Richard Gere-approved gerbils...

seems like the @ issue is fixed after closing IE


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> IE


----------



## yahu

RIP Hudson...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Hmm I'll consider jumping in for a new ladder. I don't know how many hours I'd be able to play to keep up with you guys though.

I wish they added the Necro, the summon necro was my staple on D2. I had fun with the D3 witch doctor though.


----------



## dwolvin

Necro is coming!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


IE >> Edge & Chrome


----------



## yahu

^let's not turn this all political...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

last build of Opera in Windows 98 >> all


----------



## Mikecdm

So I decided to do like crazy and craft a sader the last week of the season. It's actually kind of fun when you don't have high expectations. Right now I only have like 4 ancient pieces. So far done a 91, but working on getting some more ancients soon. I got tired of fishing for R1 on the wizard.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> last build of Opera in Windows 98 >> all


you speak da troof! What was that installer up to, 11MB?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> So I decided to do like crazy and craft a sader the last week of the season. It's actually kind of fun when you don't have high expectations. Right now I only have like 4 ancient pieces. So far done a 91, but working on getting some more ancients soon. I got tired of fishing for R1 on the wizard.


I didn't realize Crazy got up in there. that hammer 'sader hits hard. I don't always get the order just right and have survivability problems but I think I waltzed through an 80 after building her (or maybe high 70's cause I was waiting on adept). I can see when everything worked out just right cause stuff just melts, but other times I'm just getting spanked. I probably ran her last at 700-800 paragon or so?


----------



## Mikecdm

Crazy did that like 3 seasons ago, made a sader like last 3 days, got rank 2 or 3. I'm hoping to clear 100 or so. I just blew like 8k dbs trying to craft some ancients, only got 2 pieces. I still need boots, gloves, helm, shield and better weapon. Also could use a strength compass. I'm using a dex compass at the moment. I do have a gg travelers though.


----------



## yahu

omg...compass rose have been such a biatch for me this season. I've gotten several traveler's pledge keepers, nothing outstanding (definitely not ancient), but I think I have a friggin' damage roll on my best compass rose, if that says anything...and also a non-ancient. I should re-forge legendary I suppose.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Crazy did that like 3 seasons ago, made a sader like last 3 days, got rank 2 or 3. I'm hoping to clear 100 or so. I just blew like 8k dbs trying to craft some ancients, only got 2 pieces. I still need boots, gloves, helm, shield and better weapon. Also could use a strength compass. I'm using a dex compass at the moment. I do have a gg travelers though.


It was before you had to use LoN, so I didn't have to deck him out in ancients







.

Both my rank 2 and rank 3 season endings were with quite a bit less then ideal gear. My favorite was my S2 wiz who didn't have a socket in the amulet, and didn't have his topaz gems upgraded all the way







. Goes to show you shouldn't get too caught up in min/maxing.

I might play again when the necro comes out, will have to see if they add more neat stuff to go with him or not. If it's just the character, I'll probably get it and play casual (under P1000) for a season, then back out again.


----------



## yahu

^you don't need LoN for hammers. light set, and a couple other pieces.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you don't need LoN for hammers. light set, and a couple other pieces.


Right, I remember Stealthskull (!) telling me hammers was back again, forgot about that. It's possible to do decent if you've grabbed some gear from the zsaders during the season, or have enough mats to just roll it up.


----------



## yahu

really just need the mats to convert set gear, and get a couple of the other pieces - johanna's flail/shield (or whatever they're called), endless walk amulet/ring, 2h sword for cube, hammer jammers for cube...can't remember the belt, and a couple bracer options. I haven't played it since early season; this is the most variety I've thrown into season, all capable of running past 80: 2 x WD (bats and HT...cause gd I such at solo bats), 3 x 'sader (started with invoker --> LoN cause it be fast, and then hammers to try it out), moved to lightning wiz. I think I have a barb but I never actually ran WW.

I'm just waiting for season to die at this point. I'll get on every few days to a week and just help people with conquests and quit. haven't looked much at next season, so I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mikecdm

I have really good wd gear, but hate playing it. Really good gen monk gear but hate playing it. Really good wiz gear and got a clear. Now trying sader which is kind of fun. People with P1000 have done near gr100. I cleared a 95 a little while ago and now i'm trying 100's. Pretty much need the god comp to clear 100. I'm using 2600dps weapon and a about half is ancient. Put in left over 90 augs.


----------



## DaaQ

I have a quick question. Hopefully you guys can answer it.
I think I know but I'm at work and don't have alot of time to do much research.
Can Diablo III be run on Linux? If so what distro? It's pretty much the only game I really play.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## yahu

it doesn't appear there is native support. from the sites I've seen people suggest Wine or PlayOnLinux.

some Necromancer details were apparently announced today (I think I heard something about PAX East?): https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20597129. Of course all the streamers have their specific take, so get your fix from youtube.

They have some skill animations and a rotation of the female model. Some details for those that might be at work:
- Will there be a PTR for the Necromancer?
Yes! The PTR for the Necromancer will be a little different from other PTRs-stay tuned for more information.

- Is the Necromancer part of an expansion pack?
No, the Necromancer is part of a content pack which includes the class, an in-game pet, cosmetic wings, two additional character slots, two additional stash tabs (on PC), a portrait frame, pennant, banner, and a banner sigil. It will, however, launch alongside a free major content patch that includes two new zones, Challenge Rifts, and more. These additional features will be available for all players with Diablo III: Reaper of Souls or the Ultimate Evil Edition.

- How much will the pack cost?
We're not ready to announce a price yet-we know you're eager to find out, but we have a few more i's to dot and t's to cross before we can share.

- When is the Necromancer coming to Diablo III?
We are currently aiming for the second half of 2017; when we have an official release date, we'll certainly share it!

*edit - it does appear Rhykker's video has more content compared to some of the other videos.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I have a quick question. Hopefully you guys can answer it.
> I think I know but I'm at work and don't have alot of time to do much research.
> Can Diablo III be run on Linux? If so what distro? It's pretty much the only game I really play.
> Thanks in advance.


I had Diablo III running on Ubuntu via wine. It was fairly easy to set up, but there was some audio glitches and FPS lag in areas compared to windows.


----------



## yahu

^a lot of the posts I was reading had similar info - it works pretty well with some possible issues here and there. a good number of posts were followed with "...so I just run it on Win7 as there is no other setup I need to rely on..."


----------



## DaaQ

Thanks, guys. I'll wait until I can manage a dual boot scenario again.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> Thanks, guys. I'll wait until I can manage a dual boot scenario again.


Win7 VM with PCIe passthrough? Got an extra video card and monitor laying around?


----------



## FlawleZ

Loggged in after being absent about 2 months last night Finsihed my last 2 needed for 6 piece waste set on HC Barb so T6 is a breeze now. I thought the WW rework was going to nerf damage some but it actually does more it seems.


----------



## yahu

^I didn't get a chance to try it (been mostly offline lately), but last I checked, WW was at the top of the stacks, well into GR90's. Maybe I'll give it a "whirl" next season.


----------



## _Killswitch_

well season 10 is here, probably won't do season 10 until friend talks me into it. Cleared 81 with my season WD before it ended. Probably will try higher in non seasonal. My barb has always been WW granted I haven't pushed anything passed 67 with it though. I want Necromancer =S so probably play D3 off and on until it releases.


----------



## yahu

I'll probably push up front in S10 but I'm not sure how long it will last. The last couple seasons it has ended up being pretty lonely after a couple weeks, so until something like necromancer comes along, I'm not sure how much I'll commit.

I'm not sure how the meta is affected for this upcoming patch just yet, so I'll probably start looking in on that in the next week to see if something excites me. Last season added a few builds that ended up being pretty nice changes, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## lemans81

I might be in for a little season ten.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I might be in for a little season ten.


at the start or weeks later?







(when people bribe you with beer/energy drinks to play?)


----------



## LazarusIV

I'd love to start strong with S10 but it starts on my birthday, which would be great except that's the Fri before my drill weekend... so I'll be working all weekend


----------



## Mikecdm

Its the first time that I have the weekend off when the season staaarts, but I don't feel like playing. I also would need to buy a new account.

I really didn't enjoy solo wiz this past season and next season doesn't look any different. Safer was kind of fun, but I tried that for less than a week. Didn't even have full ancients. Hated WD and don't like gen monk.

Seems like their is no incentive to play. Apparently thud is no more. The game is painful without it.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Its the first time that I have the weekend off when the season staaarts, but I don't feel like playing. I also would need to buy a new account.
> 
> I really didn't enjoy solo wiz this past season and next season doesn't look any different. Safer was kind of fun, but I tried that for less than a week. Didn't even have full ancients. Hated WD and don't like gen monk.
> 
> Seems like their is no incentive to play. Apparently thud is no more. The game is painful without it.


I enjoyed playing solo hammer crusader. Got to GR82 solo.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I'd love to start strong with S10 but it starts on my birthday, which would be great except that's the Fri before my drill weekend... so I'll be working all weekend


yuck...happy bday to you?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I enjoyed playing solo hammer crusader. Got to GR82 solo.


that's one of the builds I thought was fun too. sadly I didn't try it until I had already done thorns and LoN, so I was mostly done with 'sader at that point. I think I ran a 78 in 5min, with spurts of "what am I doing wrong" followed by spurts of "gd, I'm murderizing everything!!!" I probably only tried 10 GR with that build.


----------



## inedenimadam

I'll roll start with ya Twinkerbell.


----------



## Penryn

I'll be on at start. This season... no crusader for me. I am rolling a wizard.


----------



## yahu

^strong like bull! I pretty much missed you all of S9, except maybe a game or 2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I'll roll start with ya Twinkerbell.


I'm yer huckleberry (assuming my wife doesn't have other plans...)

BTW - my knee is doing pretty well. PT is still going, and the worst part is sitting for a while and then getting moving. after a few steps it's pretty fine though. I still feel a bit pussay putting full weight on it in all circumstances, but only cause I'm just waiting for it to give. So far no real issues though.

The weird thing is I've been used to it being so "crunchy" that it is odd that my left knee is now the bad one, at least in the "crunchiness" regard (we're talking full-on peanut butter crunch, say goodbye to the roof of your mouth, crunchy). The physical therapist I go to is a little lady from Hong Kong. She make me cry...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^strong like bull! I pretty much missed you all of S9, except maybe a game or 2?
> I'm yer huckleberry (assuming my wife doesn't have other plans...)
> 
> BTW - my knee is doing pretty well. PT is still going, and the worst part is sitting for a while and then getting moving. after a few steps it's pretty fine though. I still feel a bit pussay putting full weight on it in all circumstances, but only cause I'm just waiting for it to give. So far no real issues though.
> 
> The weird thing is I've been used to it being so "crunchy" that it is odd that my left knee is now the bad one, at least in the "crunchiness" regard (we're talking full-on peanut butter crunch, say goodbye to the roof of your mouth, crunchy). The physical therapist I go to is a little lady from Hong Kong. She make me cry...


I fell off pretty early in the season due to having a baby and all that. I'll be on a lot more so hopefully we can catch each other more often. Maybe get on that duo leaderboard.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I fell off pretty early in the season due to having a baby and all that. I'll be on a lot more so hopefully we can catch each other more often. Maybe get on that duo leaderboard.


hey, congrats man! kids have a way of eating up your time, and sometimes your hardware (just ask Eden...







). So...where are the pix?

I should break down and build a damn support class since err-one else wants to go dps.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> hey, congrats man! kids have a way of eating up your time, and sometimes your hardware (just ask Eden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So...where are the pix?
> 
> I should break down and build a damn support class since err-one else wants to go dps.


For sure. Good thing I did my major upgrade early last year. I should be good for another year or two. I tried zdps sader but it's not really on the map any more. I enjoyed it in early seasons but I guess it's not as competitive anymore due to skill changes.

And here:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I fell off pretty early in the season due to having a baby and all that. I'll be on a lot more so hopefully we can catch each other more often. Maybe get on that duo leaderboard.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, congrats man! kids have a way of eating up your time, and sometimes your hardware (just ask Eden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So...where are the pix?
> 
> I should break down and build a damn support class since err-one else wants to go dps.
Click to expand...

Rub it in why dontcha


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> For sure. Good thing I did my major upgrade early last year. I should be good for another year or two. I tried zdps sader but it's not really on the map any more. I enjoyed it in early seasons but I guess it's not as competitive anymore due to skill changes.
> 
> And here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, I used to dig on support 'sader and WD. I guess necro is looking to be support and DPS. going to be swamped when released.

BTW - your pic isn't working. I tried going directly to the URL and blocked there too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rub it in why dontcha


teehee!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yeah, I used to dig on support 'sader and WD. I guess necro is looking to be support and DPS. going to be swamped when released.
> 
> BTW - your pic isn't working. I tried going directly to the URL and blocked there too.
> teehee!


----------



## yahu

^^^oh mah jeezus...adorable!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Cute kid must have taken after the wife.......


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I might be in for a little season ten.
> 
> 
> 
> at the start or weeks later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (when people bribe you with beer/energy drinks to play?)
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^^^oh mah jeezus...adorable!


Why thank you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Cute kid must have taken after the wife.......


Funny enough, everyone says she's my carbon copy so there's that...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> Cute kid must have taken after the wife.......


You know, I thought about using that line...but figgered Papa had my back.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Yes


mmhmm...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> Funny enough, everyone says she's my carbon copy so there's that...


Based on a pic you posted previously, I thought she looks a lot like you. I didn't want to say that cause I suppose I'd be calling you adorable indirectly?


----------



## RW2112

I plan to be in at the start of S10 as well...


----------



## yahu

^ugh, not that guy... he's so damn...annoyingly nice.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> You know, I thought about using that line...but figgered Papa had my back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmhmm...
> Based on a pic you posted previously, I thought she looks a lot like you. I didn't want to say that cause I suppose I'd be calling you adorable indirectly?


Maybe I need to start using those snapchat filters


----------



## inedenimadam

So...I cant do friday night start at opening hour. Date night, and my wife has things on offer that you guys just cant provide me with.


----------



## Mikecdm

Season opener is every 3 months, how long has it been since "date night"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Season opener is every 3 months, how long has it been since "date night"


last night...every friday night.

Sorry, she puts out.


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^ugh, not that guy... he's so damn...annoyingly nice.


Well I can be an ass if that's what ya prefer....


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Maybe I need to start using those snapchat filters


now you're just being creepy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...I cant do friday night start at opening hour. Date night, and my wife has things on offer that you guys just cant provide me with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> last night...every friday night.
> 
> Sorry, she puts out.


I'm sure we could talk @lemans81 into hookin' ya up. Just need some beer and energy drinks of some sort.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Well I can be an ass if that's what ya prefer....


Literally no one here believes that!


----------



## RW2112

Well then ya need to talk to my wife, she'll convince ya, LMAO!!!!!


----------



## yahu

LOL! I'm sure most of us are in that same position.


----------



## RW2112

You are probably right on that! LOL


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...I cant do friday night start at opening hour. Date night, and my wife has things on offer that you guys just cant provide me with.


Can't is the wrong word here.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> my wife has things on offer that you guys just cant provide me with.


I can also do great sandwiches bruh!!!!!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...I cant do friday night start at opening hour. Date night, and my wife has things on offer that you guys just cant provide me with.


My situation is so complicated. I wish it were this easy. I do have a lot of good stories though. At least I can be pretty sure I will be on Friday.


----------



## yahu

meh - I'm sure ya'll won't miss much, when it all comes down to it. If I'm around and open, I'll be glad to help, as will others, I'm sure.


----------



## Crazy9000

The official policy is if you don't play on launch day, you get a free powerlevel to 55 then you get dropped so everyone can laugh at you trying to kill the monsters with no gear.


----------



## inedenimadam

I may be able to start...I feel a cold coming on...

*cough cough*


----------



## dwolvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The official policy is if you don't play on launch day, you get a free powerlevel to 55 then you get dropped so everyone can laugh at you trying to kill the monsters with no gear.


That is harsh. And lovely.

Hopefully I can be around the first day!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I may be able to start...I feel a cold coming on...
> 
> *cough cough*


let me make sure I'm understanding this correctly...are you saying you might call in a "sick day" with the wife on date night?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I may be able to start...I feel a cold coming on...
> 
> *cough cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me make sure I'm understanding this correctly...are you saying you might call in a "sick day" with the wife on date night?
Click to expand...

Well, its 4 a.m. right now. I am miserable sick and cant sleep. I am not saying that I want my sickness to last through the weekend...but it sure as heck might roll on through friday at least.


----------



## Bahlzeron

I plan on being on Friday night, and have been looking for people to run with... if I could get added that would be awesome, tag is Bahlzeron#1450.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, its 4 a.m. right now. I am miserable sick and cant sleep. I am not saying that I want my sickness to last through the weekend...but it sure as heck might roll on through friday at least.


oooh, you're actually sick.









I went to bed about 330A. I spent the latter half of my day down in Seattle, telling the kids why not to get into IT, and then got to work late. Haha, j/k. it was part of a charity event, basically job sharing with HS students.


----------



## Crazy9000

Apparently rainbow goblins are dropping imperial gems, even if killed at low levels. Socketed into a weapon and helm, the ruby could make a pretty good difference if you find a rainbow gob early in the new season.


----------



## yahu

sheeit...work kickin' me arse...I have no idea what to expect from this season, which means I'll likely go tried-n-true :\

*edit - something to keep in mind regarding rainbow gobs - they don't spawn in rifts (unless they changed that).


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Apparently rainbow goblins are dropping imperial gems, even if killed at low levels. Socketed into a weapon and helm, the ruby could make a pretty good difference if you find a rainbow gob early in the new season.


Preferably socket the weapon, as you can thus do massacre bonuses on a higher difficulty. T6(1) is really fast to 30, and if you end up completing a bounty act on your way to 30, you'll get enough gold to max out your jeweler, smith, and enchanter, with enough gold leftover to get level reduce weapons once you hit 42.

Anyway, anyone up for grouping to level to 70 on day 1 in HC? Going to be doing both, but I figure HC will be the easiest to get in the top 10 for conquests. Battle tag: BehindTimes#1460.


----------



## yahu

oh damn, I watched a video of the lootz that comes out of rainbow portals. apparently this is a non-documented change, but they pay out big. Staff of herding portal is *not* the same (otherwise it would be abused) but rainbow gob portal looks bad ass (unless they nerf for some reason).

*edited cause I'm a moron.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> oh damn, I watched a video of the lootz that comes out of rainbow portals. apparently this is a non-documented change, but they pay out big. Staff or herding portal is the same (otherwise it would be abused) but rainbow gob portal looks bad ass (unless they nerf for some reason).


Staff of herding day 1 build?


----------



## yahu

gah...sorry...I meant to say 'staff of herding is not the same'...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gah...sorry...I meant to say 'staff of herding is not the same'...


poop.


----------



## yahu

I'm a dumb dumb...tried doing too many things at once and clearly failed in at least one (posting here). I think if the staff of herding portal was the same it would be heavily abused cause the loot output is insane based on what I saw.


----------



## Bahlzeron

well, I planned to be on tonight, but some stuff came up, so I'll be on tomorrow night.. happy slaughtering!


----------



## inedenimadam

I will be on. Already have the launcher open...waiting

Dagger DH and Gen Monk


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm supposed to get off work at 4, if nothing comes up I think I'll do the reset as I've always found the first few days pretty fun.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm supposed to get off work at 4, if nothing comes up I think I'll do the reset as I've always found the first few days pretty fun.


Me too, the first days are the best.

Plus DH may have a spot in meta again...so I have to give it a go this season.


----------



## Cryosis00

DH or Wiz .. ARGH!!!


----------



## dwolvin

I have DH the last few seasons, I think Wiz...

If I ever get out of here...
Oh- I'm Psychonosis in D3


----------



## yahu

gah...I'm trying to button up work...gettin' close... :\


----------



## RW2112

Was a good first night, good runs. Kinda surprised I'm the only monk so far in the clan this season.


----------



## dwolvin

Was that you then? Thanks for a good first evening!

And another thank you to Zephyr, who let me tagalong to finish the run to 70. Then he took off and I realised it was T5, not T1. No wonder I leveled so fast!


----------



## Newwt

Does this game still have a healthy community?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Does this game still have a healthy community?


Typically you have a decent amount of players playing at the start of every new season, that taper off about a month in.


----------



## Newwt

Do i still PM sainesk to join?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Do i still PM sainesk to join?


yahu may have access, sainesk may not be around, or maybe lemans


----------



## Penryn

Anyone feel like PLing me


----------



## Newwt

thanks


----------



## yahu

^glad you got in, newwt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Anyone feel like PLing me


I'd love to...unfortunately I've spent the majority of my time this weekend in or traveling to various ER's and hostpitals. been mostly at Children's in Seattle since Saturday night. Not sure what my daughter is thinking being all selfish and deciding to have health issues during opening weekend of a season...









for those that know me, this is one of the same selfish kids that...ugh...want food made for them on occasion. For those that don't know me...I keed, I keed.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I'll have all weekend to play...if anyone is interested. I think I've skipped the last 2 seasons...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^glad you got in, newwt.
> I'd love to...unfortunately I've spent the majority of my time this weekend in or traveling to various ER's and hostpitals. been mostly at Children's in Seattle since Saturday night. Not sure what my daughter is thinking being all selfish and deciding to have health issues during opening weekend of a season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those that know me, this is one of the same selfish kids that...ugh...want food made for them on occasion. For those that don't know me...I keed, I keed.


It's ok, Eden got me


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> for those that know me, this is one of the same selfish kids that...ugh...want food made for them on occasion.


By having cats, I've figured out the perfect solution: just buy cans of food, then when they complain about being hungry, dump the can into some bowls and set them on the floor.


----------



## yahu

I tried that early on. the CPS interview seemed to go well, _and_ I got a small vacation! Unfortunately for you, "C" doesn't stand for Cat.


----------



## Xtreme21

Just got back into playing, haven't played since they patched everything. Game is totally different!!

Made a toon for Season 10 and found the OCN clan, can someone approve me?!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> just buy cans of food, then when they complain about being hungry, dump the can into some bowls and set them on the floor.


Congratulations, you fall into the median skill level for having children.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well my goal for the season is completed







.


----------



## yahu

^LOL!!!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> Just got back into playing, haven't played since they patched everything. Game is totally different!!
> 
> Made a toon for Season 10 and found the OCN clan, can someone approve me?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was able to accept the request (thanks @Sainesk), so you should have an invite next time you login.


----------



## squall325

Been inactive from this game and OCN for quite some time now and planning ti get back on D3. So what's new? My last play was when the rifts were introduced and before the "Seasons". Can easily farm in T1 and I think T2 as well. Looking to upgrade my monk. Any suggestions? Or should I join in on yhe seasonal thing?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall325*
> 
> Been inactive from this game and OCN for quite some time now and planning ti get back on D3. So what's new? My last play was when the rifts were introduced and before the "Seasons". Can easily farm in T1 and I think T2 as well. Looking to upgrade my monk. Any suggestions? Or should I join in on yhe seasonal thing?


Might as well get in on seasons and make a new character. Getting so you can solo T2 would need less then an hour of play with a higher level person on seasons helping out.


----------



## Cryosis00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> Just got back into playing, haven't played since they patched everything. Game is totally different!!
> 
> Made a toon for Season 10 and found the OCN clan, can someone approve me?!


Only if you know how to use the 3 sea shells.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Only if you know how to use the 3 sea shells.


lol, nice reference!

Rerolled my monk last night, got to about 20. Will try to get 'em up tonight if I can! I wish the season would've started this weekend instead!


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Only if you know how to use the 3 sea shells.


haha!


----------



## squall325

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Might as well get in on seasons and make a new character. Getting so you can solo T2 would need less then an hour of play with a higher level person on seasons helping out.


When you guys play through the season, you still go back to your main character after right? Season's for leveling the paragon right?


----------



## yahu

There are a couple that do, but most don't. Some of the players here don't even bother keeping gear from one season to NS. They just kill all toons and gear.


----------



## inedenimadam

^Thats me. I dont even bother transfering. Everything i get in season is likely better than what I,had before. I havent played non seasons aince before season 2, so its been a few years.

I will probably try and keep primal ancients though. Might be the first thing worth collecting in a while, pretty much everything else can be easily ground up or crafted in a few days.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> There are a couple that do, but most don't. Some of the players here don't even bother keeping gear from one season to NS. They just kill all toons and gear.


I used to keep the gear, but after multiple season toons, sifting through all the gear became a giant pia.

Now, I just nuke it from orbit after the season ends... It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SultanOfWalmart*
> 
> I used to keep the gear, but after multiple season toons, sifting through all the gear became a giant pia.
> 
> Now, I just nuke it from orbit after the season ends... It's the only way to be sure.


Gold star for best response ever from one of the best movies ever. RIP in peace Bill Paxton!


----------



## Crazy9000

According to the blurb in the battlenet launcher, there's a beta test for the Necromancer coming out soon. It's going to be a closed test, but there's no NDA so there should be plenty of youtube videos/twitch streams.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Keep nothing rely on your bros easy way out.......look @ my face LORD GOD help me.......


----------



## Crazy9000

PSA for any wizards in here- the lightning hydras steal the manald heal proc, so you're only supposed to cast them on RG, otherwise they are wasting the manald heal damage on random white mobs, a few at a time. With the hydras up, your archon damage is the same as not wearing manald heal.


----------



## LazarusIV

Ugh, glad I've gone monk for this season. I'm not a huge fan of the Archon mechanic, though I do appreciate a lightning wiz. I'll probably rebirth a wiz later on and try some different lightning builds.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Ugh, glad I've gone monk for this season. I'm not a huge fan of the Archon mechanic, though I do appreciate a lightning wiz. I'll probably rebirth a wiz later on and try some different lightning builds.


I'm not a huge fan of building Archon stacks either, especially if you have to pop archon around convention cycles.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of building Archon stacks either, especially if you have to pop archon around convention cycles.


Seriously... it's a lot like work! And that's not why I play games, gawl-durnit!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Seriously... it's a lot like work! And that's not why I play games, gawl-durnit!


I don't mind build like the old 



 where it's "challenging" but build like Archon I'm not a huge fan of.


----------



## yahu

but gd it hits hard and fast, and is pretty easy to build.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Seriously... it's a lot like work! And that's not why I play games, gawl-durnit!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind build like the old
> 
> 
> 
> where it's "challenging" but build like Archon I'm not a huge fan of.
Click to expand...

Oh that nats! That was a fun one.

I am overall pleased with the shadow build, it doesn't require a whole lot of skill in rotation, nor in resource management. Its highly mobile, kind of tanky, and single point nasty. DH needed this, we have been left behind for a while.


----------



## dwolvin

I swear I will be on tonight. After this week I need to kill some daemons.... Can't believe how far behind I am.


----------



## yahu

I hope to be on tonight. That "all-nighter" I had planned last night, ended shortly after r-dubs and eden left. I ran through Zunimassa dungeon mastery on first attempt (so easy), realized I had to jump to T13 for next season journey achievments, and...passed the fugg out.


----------



## DoomDash

So, what do you guys think? D3 expansion next or just D4?


----------



## PaPaBlista

There are a couple that do, but most don't.... Gawd dang Sheet I forgot what I was talking about....beat a dead horse


----------



## PaPaBlista

Who's your daddy ?


----------



## PaPaBlista

I know I/m'gonna get answered to .....


----------



## lemans81

Are you looking for a paddling? That's twinkles depth... Except on Friday nights then Eden will get that job done.


----------



## dwolvin

Why do I think scotch was involved in that?

And, Delsere's Magnum Opus makes for a strangely tanky wiz, but praise FSM my damage is trash. It took me almost ten minutes to kill Diablo last night. Admittedly, 4 person game, only 2 on the fight, and I only have the 4 piece bonus, but still...


----------



## yahu

^I think he's from Kentucky, so maybe bourbon, or at least some good ol' fashioned whiskey!










meh - I'm having a real hard time finding the desire to push in S10. maybe it's all the crap going on IRL, the fact that there ain't much change in my character classes, or I'm just burnt in general. my buddies actually want me to play on XBL. I'm not sure if I can bring myself to commit to that fully, but it might be a nice break. I need NightRaven's guidance to tell me what to do!


----------



## Cryosis00

70 in a couple hours. Para 300+, logged .. don't plan to play anymore this season.

Such a damn shame. Come out with a fremium model and let those who enjoy the game give Blizz a reason to invest back into the game.

Cmon Diablo 4 (circa 20**)


----------



## dwolvin

Yea- this build is so slow to clear that I dread finishing the season.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Yea- this build is so slow to clear that I dread finishing the season.


I didn't have much trouble doing the solo 70 with the DMO set.


----------



## dwolvin

Hm. So it gets better when I get that 6th piece?


----------



## yahu

fer sure. just look at our clan leaderboard (shift + L in game) and look at Crazy's 70 (assuming he hasn't pushed past). Or look at overall Americas leaderboard for the Tal/Vyr lightning combo for more PAH!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Hm. So it gets better when I get that 6th piece?


IIRC the 6th piece is what adds the damage for the set







. You get all the pieces by doing the first few seasonal journey things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> fer sure. just look at our clan leaderboard (shift + L in game) and look at Crazy's 70 (assuming he hasn't pushed past). Or look at overall Americas leaderboard for the Tal/Vyr lightning combo for more PAH!


I think I ruined it by doing a 71 testing out the archon build.

I just had a non-ancient unstable scepter, the 6 piece DMO, trimvate offhand, focus/restraint with terrible stats (use these even if STR and no good stats). I think I had aether walker in cube (furnace would be better), with aquila curiass and halo of arlyse. Main skills are spectral blade with the shielding rune, and the arcane orb with the orbit rune... obviously use the cold armor if you have halo... but unity combo with follower and any armor would also work (you'd have to cube unity to keep focus/restraint).

A random ancient weapon + cubed unstable scepter is probably the easiest weapon route.


----------



## RW2112

Finally got my solo 70 on my DH this morning...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Finally got my solo 70 on my DH this morning...


Nice, time to get some primals







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Finally got my solo 70 on my DH this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, time to get some primals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Only 1 primal worth wearing so far this season. It might be many seasons to get one toon 100% primal.


----------



## yahu

at which point...you might run him a handful of times NS...maybe...


----------



## PaPaBlista

[quote name="PaPaBlista" url="/t/350886/official-diablo-iii-information-and-discussion-thread/29i

MUSTA BEEN DRINKIN60_20#post_25995969"]Who's your daddy ?[/quote]


----------



## PaPaBlista

Good thing you guy's don't know where I live..........


----------



## yahu

^good for you or good for us?


----------



## Mikecdm

I've gotten a few usable primals, but on different toons. Got obsidian ring with globes for my zmonk, tals helm and fazula. Then a tals chest that rolled hydra and no secondary res. Also a gyana nakashu.


----------



## yahu

I've gotten one primal...a gd 2h unusable sword. I saved it for awhile...till I needed them 15 souls for rerolls...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've gotten one primal...a gd 2h unusable sword. I saved it for awhile...till I needed them 15 souls for rerolls...


How do you manage running out of souls?







I always run out of death breath way before.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> How do you manage running out of souls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always run out of death breath way before.


occasional spurts of reforge craziness... I think since I'm kinda behind this season, I also haven't gotten a chance to get a solid string of high GR runs in to build up stock. Most I've had is 400-500, and I'm currently under 20 I think?


----------



## RW2112

Got a primal chakram quiver last night, may hang on to that...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> occasional spurts of reforge craziness... I think since I'm kinda behind this season, I also haven't gotten a chance to get a solid string of high GR runs in to build up stock. Most I've had is 400-500, and I'm currently under 20 I think?


I think I got down to 60ish at the very start of the season when we ran the hellfire amulets fairly early on to get starting ammys, and have had plenty since then.

C9k has all the deaths breath and souls anyone could ever want, makes me jealous. Too bad you have to sell your bnet accounts soul to the (ban) devil to get them.


----------



## yahu

too bad C9k can't share. the greedy bastid!


----------



## Crazy9000

I Have just received an email from Blizzard...

I'm in the Necro beta test


----------



## yahu

nice!


----------



## RW2112

nice, congrats!


----------



## inedenimadam

~ 2 hour playtime on 0dps barb and I get primal remorseless.


----------



## RW2112

Sweet!


----------



## We Gone

I've found about 15 primal so far 5 that I can use on my WW Barb.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I Have just received an email from Blizzard...
> 
> I'm in the Necro beta test


Dude, got that email last night. Me too my undead-commanding brother! I'm going to try to get on tonight... been getting a lot of wife aggro lately.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Dude, got that email last night. Me too my undead-commanding brother! I'm going to try to get on tonight... been getting a lot of wife aggro lately.


Add me on the realm, Crazy9000#1143. It has a separate friends list from live. I can powerlevel your necro up.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Add me on the realm, Crazy9000#1143. It has a separate friends list from live. I can powerlevel your necro up.


Wilco, I'll jump on when I can, not sure when that'll be though


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Wilco, I'll jump on when I can, not sure when that'll be though


I'm leaving for work so I won't be on until tonight.

When I logged out last night, rank 1 was GR 60. I was in the top 10, surprisingly with a build I made myself (copying the other guy didn't work







). There's no necro items yet, so it's just a test of his abilities at the moment... you have to use LoN to do anything. I really wish I had a good set of the rings saved so I could have jumped right in to it... still using non ancient ones I gambeled.

On the plus side, i have 10k deaths breath


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm leaving for work so I won't be on until tonight.
> 
> When I logged out last night, rank 1 was GR 60. I was in the top 10, surprisingly with a build I made myself (copying the other guy didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). There's no necro items yet, so it's just a test of his abilities at the moment... you have to use LoN to do anything. I really wish I had a good set of the rings saved so I could have jumped right in to it... still using non ancient ones I gambeled.
> 
> On the plus side, i have 10k deaths breath


Dang... I've hardly been playing lately. Like I said, wife aggro extreme the last week. Gonna have to lock her back in the closet....


----------



## yahu

why don't you two necrhomos discuss this in private and stop making the rest of us jealous!







I actually drifted off into oblivion last night to someone going through all the necro skill/runes (b-b-b-b-b-bludd...erg) - some of which still share the same animation between all the runes. looks like a good start, though!


----------



## caenlen

Just bought this game recently on sale for $20 included the expansion.

I have never played a Diablo game, ever. I enjoyed Grim Dawn though, so I think I will like this genre of game.

1.) Can someone give me a very very brief summary or link to summary of the stories for Diablo 1 and 2?

2.) Should I wait for the new Necromancer class to be officially released before I do my one and only playthrough? (I assume it will be the most fun class to play since its been in development/had so much feedback from the community for so long)

3.) I like pretty spells and quick action, what class would I like in this game?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just bought this game recently on sale for $20 included the expansion.
> 
> I have never played a Diablo game, ever. I enjoyed Grim Dawn though, so I think I will like this genre of game.
> 
> 1.) Can someone give me a very very brief summary or link to summary of the stories for Diablo 1 and 2?
> 
> *I've been playing it from the beginning D1 LOL. D3 is an extension of 1 & 2 the story line has not changed to much just better graphics and game play. Do a search on u-tube lots of vids.*
> 
> 2.) Should I wait for the new Necromancer class to be officially released before I do my one and only playthrough? (I assume it will be the most fun class to play since its been in development/had so much feedback from the community for so long)
> 
> *Go ahead and start a tune the levels will carry over all your tunes plus you can get a feel for the game play and watch the story clips.*
> 
> 3.) I like pretty spells and quick action, what class would I like in this game?


*Try the Wizard or Witch Doctor. or just try them all again all points and achievements are shared.*


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just bought this game recently on sale for $20 included the expansion.
> 
> I have never played a Diablo game, ever. I enjoyed Grim Dawn though, so I think I will like this genre of game.
> 
> 1.) Can someone give me a very very brief summary or link to summary of the stories for Diablo 1 and 2?
> 
> 2.) Should I wait for the new Necromancer class to be officially released before I do my one and only playthrough? (I assume it will be the most fun class to play since its been in development/had so much feedback from the community for so long)
> 
> 3.) I like pretty spells and quick action, what class would I like in this game?


regarding #2 - I'd say no, don't wait. D3 has two main games in it. You have the story version, which you can go through at your own pace without a rush, and it could theoretically take a good amount of play-through to really enjoy it all. I'd say crank it up a difficulty and/or maybe set it to hardcore to really "live on the edge."









The second main game is the "end-game." that's where you grind for gear, in season or not, and try to maximize your character as fast and as best as you can. Depending on which better suits your style, you either go through the story and maybe try different classes (the story is pretty much the same) or you rush the leveling (in-game clan can help you big-time here) and start in on the grind. If you go for the latter I'd also recommend playing season, since that is where most of us in the clan are, which means you'd get the most benefit from others helping you out.

regarding #3 - I'd say if you like pretty spells and quick action, go for Wizard or DH. WD is my favorite class, but he's kind of a turtle until you get some specific gear.

Congrats on getting the game, and best of luck! Share your b.net info on here and if you want in the clan, just make a request in-game.


----------



## caenlen

Thanks for the info both of you, I honestly only have the intention of playing the story and the expansion story... please tell me there is extra story with the expansion... I am not a big multiplayer person. Even in MMO's I really just like keeping to myself. lol


----------



## yahu

you can play the end-game solo (a lot of people do). the expansion does have a story, but it's 1 act vs the 4 you get with the initial game. It's a decently long act, and the story is pretty good.


----------



## Mikecdm

There is no end game, only never ending paragon grind, season after season


----------



## yahu

Wu's end-game is scouring slickdeals and ebay for cheapest prices.


----------



## Mikecdm

I do that a day before the season starts, but $20 g2g


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm just wondering when they are going to "get" c9k...


----------



## yahu

apparently never!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'm just wondering when they are going to "get" c9k...


I am going to guess...the first time he makes it onto a leaderboard.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am going to guess...the first time he makes it onto a leaderboard.


That's a theory going around, lol... Wish it could be confirmed, I could really use some more deaths breath on my real account...


----------



## yahu

I don't know that we'll ever get confirmation.


----------



## inedenimadam

You knuckleheads need to step it up this season. I want to get into a GR 100, but it isn't going to happen with you guys playing pew pew games.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You knuckleheads need to step it up this season. I want to get into a GR 100, but it isn't going to happen with you guys playing pew pew games.


In my defense, I've been playing about the same amount of D3, just on the necro PTR


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Dang... I've hardly been playing lately. Like I said, wife aggro extreme the last week. Gonna have to lock her back in the closet....


Wife aggro, LoL Good luck with that !


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You knuckleheads need to step it up this season. I want to get into a GR 100, but it isn't going to happen with you guys playing pew pew games.
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense, I've been playing about the same amount of D3, just on the necro PTR
Click to expand...

I watched some vids on the Necro. The skills look cool. Probably a couple gen builds out the gate? sacrifice builds with monk?

It looks cool, and I will be buying for sure...its all about that gear though.


----------



## PaPaBlista




----------



## Crazy9000

Bunch of us randomly started Hardcore chars because Flawlez had the genius idea of offering a powerlevel when Eden wasn't on and everyone was bored







.

I tried to get Stealth killed by getting him to help me farm for RoRG (which wasn't dropping for me







) until he was whirlwinding across the map before noticing he dozed off, but no luck... should have bumped it up to T6. I did manage to get the RoRG after he actually passed out. Will see if I have better luck tonight...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Bunch of us randomly started Hardcore chars because Flawlez had the genius idea of offering a powerlevel when Eden wasn't on and everyone was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I tried to get Stealth killed by getting him to help me farm for RoRG (which wasn't dropping for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) until he was whirlwinding across the map before noticing he dozed off, but no luck... should have bumped it up to T6. I did manage to get the RoRG after he actually passed out. Will see if I have better luck tonight...


I had allot of fun 2 seasons ago in HC. I would be down to do another HC season, but I am not picking up and starting over in the middle of a season.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had allot of fun 2 seasons ago in HC. I would be down to do another HC season, but I am not picking up and starting over in the middle of a season.


Well the problem with really dedicating to it is people will tend to drop out if they die and had all their good gear on


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had allot of fun 2 seasons ago in HC. I would be down to do another HC season, but I am not picking up and starting over in the middle of a season.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem with really dedicating to it is people will tend to drop out if they die and had all their good gear on
Click to expand...

Meh, you pick up a couple of everything, that way its not a huge loss if you die. I had like 10 of everything for barb when I was in HC. Gear is easy enough .


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Meh, you pick up a couple of everything, that way its not a huge loss if you die. I had like 10 of everything for barb when I was in HC. Gear is easy enough .


Right, but if everyone else doesn't you end up losing people to play with. So far when I've done HC I haven't saved second sets, and just tried to get as far as I could with one char.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Right, but if everyone else doesn't you end up losing people to play with. So far when I've done HC I haven't saved second sets, and just tried to get as far as I could with one char.


Also the season is still fairly new. Btw I was with you guys last night. VD


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Right, but if everyone else doesn't you end up losing people to play with. So far when I've done HC I haven't saved second sets, and just tried to get as far as I could with one char.


I'm not as adventurous as you and stealth lol. But if my guy does die i'm done with HC. We shall see how far I get.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'm not as adventurous as you and stealth lol. But if my guy does die i'm done with HC. We shall see how far I get.


I procced in a GR last night, and had maybe 1/20th of my health bar when I managed to get out of the elite pack.. then had to dodge goatman spears on the way back to the rift entrance.

I managed to convince Stealth that he should try a GR70 solo last night, but turned out he can't open it and had to work his way up







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I died in HC







. My cat rolled over on the keyboard, opening the chat, so when I tried dashing out of a frozen pack I just stood there and took it.

Looks like they just added some necro items to the PTR, maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I died in HC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My cat rolled over on the keyboard, opening the chat, so when I tried dashing out of a frozen pack I just stood there and took it.
> 
> Looks like they just added some necro items to the PTR, maybe it was meant to be.


Wow. how anticlimactic is that¿


----------



## LazarusIV

I tried to jump on Necro PTR but it wouldn't let me start the game at all... I figured it was over. Is it still going??


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I tried to jump on Necro PTR but it wouldn't let me start the game at all... I figured it was over. Is it still going??


Yeah, it's probably going to be up all season.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah, it's probably going to be up all season.


Huh, weird. Must've been some other issue then... I'll check it later on. Oh yeah, I sent you a friend request too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Huh, weird. Must've been some other issue then... I'll check it later on. Oh yeah, I sent you a friend request too.


Playing the necro is turned off while they're adding the items, but you should be able to log in and "buy" him with the credit they gave everyone, and play other characters.

Everyone thinks he's going to be unlocked again tonight so we can try the new items over the weekend.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Playing the necro is turned off while they're adding the items, but you should be able to log in and "buy" him with the credit they gave everyone, and play other characters.
> 
> Everyone thinks he's going to be unlocked again tonight so we can try the new items over the weekend.


I've already got my necro up to 67 or some such, I just wasn't able to start the game so I thought the beta was over. I forgot they were adding items, excellent! I'll check it tonight


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> I've already got my necro up to 67 or some such, I just wasn't able to start the game so I thought the beta was over. I forgot they were adding items, excellent! I'll check it tonight


If you check diablofans they have a datamined list of the item attributes.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you check diablofans they have a datamined list of the item attributes.


Ahhh, very nice! I'll look that up. What build have you been using? I've been partial to a Blood Nova based build myself.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Ahhh, very nice! I'll look that up. What build have you been using? I've been partial to a Blood Nova based build myself.


Blood nova doesn't seem to work very good (at 70). With no items, we were forced into LoN builds. Pet builds seem to be the best, as you get tasker and theo, while nothing special really existed for the other skills. The top build was using the dual scythe generator, which works just like the old roland crusader sweep. The idea is you wear pain enhancer, and sweep large groups of whites into a little ball, giving you an insane attack speed boost from pain enhancer, which is then passed on to your pets DPS.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Blood nova doesn't seem to work very good (at 70). With no items, we were forced into LoN builds. Pet builds seem to be the best, as you get tasker and theo, while nothing special really existed for the other skills. The top build was using the dual scythe generator, which works just like the old roland crusader sweep. The idea is you wear pain enhancer, and sweep large groups of whites into a little ball, giving you an insane attack speed boost from pain enhancer, which is then passed on to your pets DPS.


Ah ok, I'll give that a shot too... still not 70, my play time is sporadic so I split it between Necro beta and Playerunknown's Battlegrounds.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazarusIV*
> 
> Ah ok, I'll give that a shot too... still not 70, my play time is sporadic so I split it between Necro beta and Playerunknown's Battlegrounds.


That's what power levels are for







.


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's what power levels are for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True, but I don't push for it / want to bother people and to be honest, for something brand spankin' new like this I honestly almost prefer to level it up myself to get a feel for it at all levels. Call me crazy but... ya know. Yeah.


----------



## Crazy9000

I spammed General chat on the first day for a few minutes until I found some guys who wanted to trade levels. I have an ancient shard of hate with gem of ease stashed just in case I couldn't find anyone.

1-70 can be fun at start of season, but I don't see any point in actually testing it.


----------



## FlawleZ

Speaking of Roland been messing around with it on HC. It's noticeably better with 100% more damage to shield bash/sweep attack but hardly anyone is playing this build on LB for hardcore. Found a couple but it's like 75% hammerdin


----------



## yahu

^that's cause hammerdin is so strong, and easy to build.

gd - I must have missed an email notification at some point cause I hadn't seen any updates to this thread.


----------



## FlawleZ

Not sure how much time I'll invest on Sader but Roland was 1st full set I got and it's fine for speed clears and bounties that I can tell


----------



## yahu

^for sure - the whole idea behind Rolands is burst to packs and keep the AS stacks up. Light set is just too dang strong with base gear is what I meant.


----------



## FlawleZ

Stealth is gonna keep pressuring me til one of us dies lol. Might try the 65 tomorrow


----------



## yahu

we'll see how it goes on console with my buddies. I might jump back over to HC if they don't last.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> we'll see how it goes on console with my buddies. I might jump back over to HC if they don't last.


Crazy and Stealth got Twink on board with HC now too so you should join us!


----------



## yahu

^you thilly guy...I am twink!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you thilly guy...I am twink!


Doh...Sorry I forget the peeps with different names.


----------



## yahu

^haha, no worries. I've used yahu for years on sites and twinklenuts in games. Yahu is a throwback to Yahoo Chat days, cause I couldn't use YahooBlows as a username.









Yahu doesn't usually setoff any filters too.


----------



## FlawleZ

Ahh ok. Yeah so they closed all the restaurants and bars down by 9 and dang plane was delayed til 11 pm so wasn't able to join you guys again


----------



## yahu

ah, no worries. I got leveled in a few GR and then immediately jumped out to finish work (just built it for the future). I guess Stealth almost got killed about an hour later or so. Crazy got him to install D2, and I guess a pop-up occurred right in the middle of a yellow pack.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ah, no worries. I got leveled in a few GR and then immediately jumped out to finish work (just built it for the future). I guess Stealth almost got killed about an hour later or so. Crazy got him to install D2, and I guess a pop-up occurred right in the middle of a yellow pack.


Haha it was probably all part of a plan I'm sure lol. I had enough close calls this last week being on hotel wifi I'll be glad to be back on my home internet


----------



## yahu

^I bet! I was terrified just getting leveled.


----------



## SultanOfWalmart

Dang, would love to try the necro. Can't wait for it to launch.


----------



## b.walker36

Want to point out stealth died twice yesterday. Once on his barb and once on his DH. The barb was while doing bounties for me, So I take all credit


----------



## ronnin426850

Guys, I need a reality check here - is Paragon 711 too low for lvl70 Grift? Because of my frenzy barb, whirlwind barb and thorns sader, neither can deal ANY substantial damage to even regular mobs at Grift 70. Is that normal?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, I need a reality check here - is Paragon 711 too low for lvl70 Grift? Because of my frenzy barb, whirlwind barb and thorns sader, neither can deal ANY substantial damage to even regular mobs at Grift 70. Is that normal?


No, you should be able to 70 at para 700.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Guys, I need a reality check here - is Paragon 711 too low for lvl70 Grift? Because of my frenzy barb, whirlwind barb and thorns sader, neither can deal ANY substantial damage to even regular mobs at Grift 70. Is that normal?


If you link your profile we might be able to suggest some build tweaks to get you the 70.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you link your profile we might be able to suggest some build tweaks to get you the 70.


Here is the barb:
https://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ronnin426850-2161/hero/89208819

It's pathetic at grift 70, I barely scratch them and some of them 1-shot me. I have difficulties past grift 60 even.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Here is the barb:
> https://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ronnin426850-2161/hero/89208819
> 
> It's pathetic at grift 70, I barely scratch them and some of them 1-shot me. I have difficulties past grift 60 even.


- Run an uber set for hellfire amulet, the first one you get will be better then your current regardless of stats (They always at least have socket and main stat, so you can roll Crit chance or damage on it)
- Roll attack speed to crit hit damage on gloves
- Look for main stat and crits or area damage on rings. That arcstone with no good stats is making you lose a ton of damage. The secondary sounds like it does decent damage, but in reality it doesn't really do anything. A unity would be a good replacement if you have one for your follower, and the "follower can not die" token. (this makes the follower not take damage, and splitting your damage with follower via unity effectively halves your damage taken)
- Switch armor in cube to mantle of channeling shoulders. This gives DPS and damage reduction!
- Cubed jewelry to- obsidian ring of zodiac

I think you might want the pain enhancer gem with that build, not 100% sure... check what the guys on the leaderboard (shift L in game) are running, by right click on their clear and going "view hero details".

If you make those swaps (especially if you get a good hellfire with main stat/crit/crit/socket, and a decent passive







), I think you'll be able to get the 70 down







.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> - Run an uber set for hellfire amulet, the first one you get will be better then your current regardless of stats (They always at least have socket and main stat, so you can roll Crit chance or damage on it)
> - Roll attack speed to crit hit damage on gloves
> - Look for main stat and crits or area damage on rings. That arcstone with no good stats is making you lose a ton of damage. The secondary sounds like it does decent damage, but in reality it doesn't really do anything. A unity would be a good replacement if you have one for your follower, and the "follower can not die" token. (this makes the follower not take damage, and splitting your damage with follower via unity effectively halves your damage taken)
> - Switch armor in cube to mantle of channeling shoulders. This gives DPS and damage reduction!
> - Cubed jewelry to- obsidian ring of zodiac
> 
> I think you might want the pain enhancer gem with that build, not 100% sure... check what the guys on the leaderboard (shift L in game) are running, by right click on their clear and going "view hero details".
> 
> If you make those swaps (especially if you get a good hellfire with main stat/crit/crit/socket, and a decent passive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I think you'll be able to get the 70 down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


- Replace the amulet?!







I have (or had) several hellfires, but this amulet saved my ass a million times, I always die to arcane elites, no way I'm changing it!







We have an emotional bond, I hunted for that particular thing for two months








- Will roll the gloves
- Great idea about the Unity, thanks!
- Will do on the Mantle of Channeling
- Will try, but I usually die A LOT to stuff that elites leave behind, be it arcane or fire, and since fire effects are the majority, I doubt replacing Azkaranth will do me any good, but I'll try nonetheless.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> - Replace the amulet?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have (or had) several hellfires, but this amulet saved my ass a million times, I always die to arcane elites, no way I'm changing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an emotional bond, I hunted for that particular thing for two months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Will roll the gloves
> - Great idea about the Unity, thanks!
> - Will do on the Mantle of Channeling
> - Will try, but I usually die A LOT to stuff that elites leave behind, be it arcane or fire, and since fire effects are the majority, I doubt replacing Azkaranth will do me any good, but I'll try nonetheless.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


The problem is there's no damage stats on it, and the amulet has the highest rolls for them (100 crit hit). If it had alright stats id say go for it, but it's really hurting you







. If you really want it, id reccomend doing some bounties, and rerolling via cube recipe. That's a big time commitment though, at 5 bounty mats per attempt.

If you get the mantle of channeling and the unity rings going, that should be huge damage reduction, and help out there.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Here is the barb:
> https://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ronnin426850-2161/hero/89208819
> 
> It's pathetic at grift 70, I barely scratch them and some of them 1-shot me. I have difficulties past grift 60 even.


Like Crazy said your amulet is not helping you. In fact your entire set of jewelry is killing your performance. You should have CoE in cube not the Star of Azkaranth. Also ditch Leorics for mantle of channeling or hexing pants even. Cube your skullgrasp and run Focus+Restraint or if you need more toughness a compass rose+travelers pledge.


----------



## idjekyll

Hi Guys. Quick question. Just fresh-70 a monk and I'm running without a set since my Haedrigs went to my DH. Currently using a recommended setless build from icy veins with Exploding Palm and Lashing Tail as damage dealers. What I want to know is what Gems would be good with this?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Like Crazy said your amulet is not helping you. In fact your entire set of jewelry is killing your performance. You should have CoE in cube not the Star of Azkaranth. Also ditch Leorics for mantle of channeling or hexing pants even. Cube your skullgrasp and run Focus+Restraint or if you need more toughness a compass rose+travelers pledge.


Ok, I'll try, thanks!


----------



## ronnin426850

I did it! Grift 70, damn it was tough but it's done now. Thanks a bunch, guys!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I did it! Grift 70, damn it was tough but it's done now. Thanks a bunch, guys!


Great! Now hop on Season Hardcore with us and do it again! My next attempt is just a 67 so I have a ways to go.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Great! Now hop on Season Hardcore with us and do it again! My next attempt is just a 67 so I have a ways to go.


I have a hardcore seasonal, but it's only 70 paragon, can't do much with it







I can barely solo gr20


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I have a hardcore seasonal, but it's only 70 paragon, can't do much with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can barely solo gr20


That's an easy fix. What times do you typically play? I can carry you through some runs to get you some gear real fast.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> I did it! Grift 70, damn it was tough but it's done now. Thanks a bunch, guys!


Nice, now you have a chance to get the primal ancients







.


----------



## Mikecdm

It would suck to die and lose primals on hardcore. I got 3 usable on my wizard and 3 on my safer, but the compass didn't roll great. Has vit instead of ias. Tals chest doesn't have secondary, but at least my helm rolled physical.


----------



## yahu

some work buds have been playing S10 on XB1 (first ever season on consoles), so I jumped back to the dark side. good god - played DH for the first time since...maybe S2...and realized how OP they are quickly. Within a few hours I had mara 6pc with pretty poop other gear. I went from being carried as a n00b to carrying the group in T10+ . I ran my 3rd solo GR - a 45 - while riding exercise bike (still working on strengthening after surgery) in 3.5min. I'm sure I'm playing the build wrong too.

I just got 6th piece of Shadow set but have very few of the supporting pieces. I'm looking forward to trying the build out, and also UE (even though it isn't as strong) once I get those pieces. Playing with a controller is...interesting. Straight gameplay is pretty good, but if you have any "targeting" builds, good luck (targeting + thumbstick == ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!). Even worse is the UI. Just downright tedious.

I think Blizz has "fixed" cheating in season. The cure is potentially worse than the disease in this case - you can't share a gd thing. As-in, literally drop a white, blue, or yellow item and people in your party don't even see it!







Kinda sucks for loot share, and doesn't really promote playing with others, but certainly fixes the 3-socket belts with all legendary gems, and whatnot.

Speaking of playing with others - I don't really see much of a community experience at all. Short of allowing randoms in your game, there is no real way to communicate with anyone, other than those in your party (assuming you're all using voice). Kind of weird that you have this game on PC that was only allowed to be played online, and actually promotes playing with others, to basically a single player game on console (XB1 at least).

another issue - the scrolling text that shows you when you engage, kill, level, when a gob escapes, etc. is extremely limited, if present at all. there is some gear text line but I haven't looked closely enough to determine if it tells you what gob you engaged, or the name of the elite, etc.

I was reading an article (I think an old one) where you could allow randoms in your game, and an easy hack was to gem of ease where the xp gained per monster is ridiculously high, and you would get paragon to extreme levels. I haven't bothered allowing public, and not sure if that is still an issue in season.

anyhoo - I don't really expect my buddies to hang for too long, and I might get the itch to get back to PC in a bit. We'll have to see I guess.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think Blizz has "fixed" cheating in season. The cure is potentially worse than the disease in this case - you can't share a gd thing. As-in, literally drop a white, blue, or yellow item and people in your party don't even see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda sucks for loot share, and doesn't really promote playing with others, but certainly fixes the 3-socket belts with all legendary gems, and whatnot.


That would stop the easy spread of the items, but the people who could make them in the first place would still get them. Is there a leaderboard? That should show I guess, if you compare to PC it shouldn't really be higher grift.


----------



## FlawleZ

I have it PS3 and haven't played or looked at it in about 2 years. Got it for the wife to try with me since she's more of a controller-in-hand type gamer. She wasn't crazy about the game and I don't think I would even play D3 if it was console only.


----------



## yahu

there is a leaderboard, but I haven't looked at it too closely. Everything is just so gd tedious with a controller, at least other than general gameplay.

oh yeah, I meant to say it fixes the 3-socket belts being sold on Ebay and the like.







people could still technically go in offline mode and hack in the lootz.

*edit - @FlawleZ I will say that it is kind of fun playing split screen and they handle it pretty well overall. The main issue is when you go to change skills or modify gear...it is completely serialized and whoever goes in first to change or slvg, etc. takes full control. That reallllly sucks, especially when playing with someone that just doesn't understand how things work. My son played with us for a bit this weekend and I kept having to say "okay, it's good for now" cause it wasn't like his changes would have much of an impact but they were keeping all of us from progressing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> there is a leaderboard, but I haven't looked at it too closely. Everything is just so gd tedious with a controller, at least other than general gameplay.


I was just curious what the highest grift was for a random class. If it's comparable to PC, they must be keeping the hacked items out somehow.

In other news, I got Stealth to try out Diablo II. If anyone else wants to try it send me a PM or something (playing on USwest bnet realm)


----------



## yahu

I had taken a quick peek and I saw barbs in the lower 90's I think (checking for one of my buddies) and DH in the 90's, higher than barb. I was more just looking for the skills I needed to set, to build the armory basics for the Shadow set, so I wasn't paying too close attention to the level. I didn't look at any item specifics to see if anyone was running [email protected] gear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I had taken a quick peek and I saw barbs in the lower 90's I think (checking for one of my buddies) and DH in the 90's, higher than barb. I was more just looking for the skills I needed to set, to build the armory basics for the Shadow set, so I wasn't paying too close attention to the level. I didn't look at any item specifics to see if anyone was running [email protected] gear.


If it's in the 90's it doesn't sound too haxxored, those would probably be 120+







.


----------



## yahu

yep - unless they're hiding like wolf in the sheep herd. I'd imagine even that would get flagged by blizz pretty easy tho. Scan top 100 or even 1k for item irregularities would be pretty simple you'd think. Hell, I work on bigger spreadsheets than that.


----------



## KBOMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> In other news, I got Stealth to try out Diablo II. If anyone else wants to try it send me a PM or something (playing on USwest bnet realm)


I'd love me some D2. Are you playing LoD? Although all my free time (which is not much) has been going to PUBG lately.
Have you tried the Path of Diablo mod? It has its own multiplayer servers and it changes the skill trees to make some of the less viable builds more interesting.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KBOMB*
> 
> I'd love me some D2. Are you playing LoD? Although all my free time (which is not much) has been going to PUBG lately.
> Have you tried the Path of Diablo mod? It has its own multiplayer servers and it changes the skill trees to make some of the less viable builds more interesting.


Yeah, with LOD expansion. I've tried tons of Diablo II mods in the past... I think Eastern Sun was my favorite.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It would suck to die and lose primals on hardcore. I got 3 usable on my wizard and 3 on my safer, but the compass didn't roll great. Has vit instead of ias. Tals chest doesn't have secondary, but at least my helm rolled physical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I was just curious what the highest grift was for a random class. If it's comparable to PC, they must be keeping the hacked items out somehow.
> 
> In other news, I got Stealth to try out Diablo II. If anyone else wants to try it send me a PM or something (playing on USwest bnet realm)


Thats where you guys are lurking I'm in


----------



## FlawleZ

DII was epic in its time and always will be remembered fondly, but it's just so antiquated now it's hard for me to spend any real time playing it.


----------



## The LAN Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If it's in the 90's it doesn't sound too haxxored, those would probably be 120+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah when I was playing the console version a hacked character would carry a group of three through a 150 in like 3 minutes it was crazy


----------



## yahu

well gd, I'd take a GR150 powerlevel!







they have gotten so strict on seasons that even when my son and I play (shared screen) if he drops something and I pick it up, it only goes to his inventory. Sheeit is account locked in season, whereas we used to be able to share cached items even (if I got a rorg and he didn't, I used to be able to give it to him). It's basically a single player game only and all you share is the screen and/or xp.


----------



## FlawleZ

All the more reason to just play on PC.


----------



## yahu

yeah, yeah, yeah...I won't be putting down the PC version forever, but using this (my buddies playing on XB1) as an opportunity to take a break. that and I've been a little burnt and not able to get into S10 as much. I am using this as an opportunity for change too...you'll all be glad to hear I have yet to touch WD or Crusader.









so far my main is DH and I've mostly been playing Marauder. I just got a yang's this morning so I might try UE, but I think it is harder to build for (trying for max discipline rolls). I have most of what I need for Shadow, so I might just jump straight to there. I need the dagger, which I can upg yellows for, since there are only 2 of them (by far the highest % chance in the game!).

*edit - BTW, the reason I'm posting experience is more for the experience for others to know, and not necessarily to b*tch. Okay, maybe a little bit to b*tch.


----------



## Mikecdm

No WD, what's the world coming to? But I'm doing the same thing. Been playing solo sader. Tried wizard a few times and manald procs just piss me off. I've pretty much just crafted all my sader gear. Almost had a clear today but had to run through 2 floors. Got power and condi on one of those floors. Failed by 25 seconds.


----------



## yahu

^haha! I know, right! and you not hitting wiz much? this hell hath frozen!









what level GR did you miss by 25s?


----------



## inedenimadam

Day 4 in HC...cleared that 70.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Day 4 in HC...cleared that 70.


Nice! You beat me to it. I've been a bit timid stuff starts to hurt especially RG


----------



## Mikecdm

Failed a 102 by 25 seconds. Quote isn't working too well on my phone.


----------



## yahu

^^^damn...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Day 4 in HC...cleared that 70.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! You beat me to it. I've been a bit timid stuff starts to hurt especially RG
Click to expand...

I forgot to switch my skills after running bounties with you guys, so i was still running resource regen and nemesis instead of damage mitigation and strongarms...i said ef it and did it anyway.

The quicker the better. Got to have them primals.

And holy balls! Soloing a 102 and missing by seconds? Crazy...


----------



## idjekyll

Anyone needs a zdps monk?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Anyone needs a zdps monk?


I'll roll with you if you don't mind a wiz lol


----------



## RW2112

during my last set of runs I got 3 primals, all UE set pieces....


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Anyone needs a zdps monk?


A buddy and I run most evenings 7 to ?? eastern time Grifts 93-97 can't get the big 100 yet lol


----------



## slickwilly

Started playing a Necromancer yesterday, since I was able to copy my non season I had some good lvling gear already made up, hit 70 in 3 hours with mostly solo playing, then i helped several others get there, so far I prefer the Bone armor build set with it's bonado, it procs well with BOT and the whole Blood thing works well with a high ranked Gizzard jewel, I do have problems with getting stuck in a mob, can't decide if it is the slow movement speed or that it seems when ever my minions attack it interferes with my attacks and control, I will be buying the DLC if only to get more storage space.

I would also like to thank Flawz and Eden for helping me lvl and gear my S10 HC-DH.


----------



## lemans81

Have they announced a price and date for Necro?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Started playing a Necromancer yesterday, since I was able to copy my non season I had some good lvling gear already made up, hit 70 in 3 hours with mostly solo playing, then i helped several others get there, so far I prefer the Bone armor build set with it's bonado, it procs well with BOT and the whole Blood thing works well with a high ranked Gizzard jewel, I do have problems with getting stuck in a mob, can't decide if it is the slow movement speed or that it seems when ever my minions attack it interferes with my attacks and control, I will be buying the DLC if only to get more storage space.
> 
> I would also like to thank Flawz and Eden for helping me lvl and gear my S10 HC-DH.


Always a pleasure to help out in the guild







Good to hear some news about the necro! So a set has been released then? DLC will be purchased for sure here too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Have they announced a price and date for Necro?


Nope, but I'm expecting season after next, and $15-20.


----------



## BehindTimes

After completing the season on the PC, I moved over to the PS4 to try to get the portrait, but having massive issues completing Speed Racer. The game keeps crashing with a group. Also, there are a few bugs that make group play significantly harder than solo play.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Always a pleasure to help out in the guild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear some news about the necro! So a set has been released then? DLC will be purchased for sure here too.


There are curently 4 sets available for the Necro, all 4 sets can be purchased from a giant goat-man vendor for blood shards (500 a copy)
There are no Necro legendary weapons or off hands yet nor are there any recipes in the Kube to allow you to upgrade a rare to legendary.
Blizzard says for now they want to test game play and how the sets work before they dive in to weapons.

I want to try out a Boriq (thorns) gem with the saint armor, I run the skelly minions and the Golum, there is a passive that gives all your minions 200% of your thorns damage and I want to see how well it would work with the gem and an Iron heart in the Kube.

On a side note The saint armor is all white bone and it looks good with the Mercy wings from Overwatch.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> After completing the season on the PC, I moved over to the PS4 to try to get the portrait, but having massive issues completing Speed Racer. The game keeps crashing with a group. Also, there are a few bugs that make group play significantly harder than solo play.


which bugs are you referring to specifically? I've been playing XB1 the last week, and am curious if its more a PS4 thing, or some of the bugs I've been dealing with.







One of the stupidest "bugs" IMO is when you quit the game, say to change difficulty, you auto-exit the party, unlike PC where you just exit to the dashboard. Also, there is not a way (that I am aware of) to check your buddy's profile. You can view his last high GR details, and when in party, inspect his gear, but maybe he changed that build or you want to see what challenges he's at, toons he's working on, etc.

I'm also not fond if the "leader" of your party leaves, it basically resets the leader in a hard sort of fashion. E.g. - we lost a round of bounty caches to turn in because my buddy, who was apparently the leader, had a temporary internet issue.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> which bugs are you referring to specifically? I've been playing XB1 the last week, and am curious if its more a PS4 thing, or some of the bugs I've been dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the stupidest "bugs" IMO is when you quit the game, say to change difficulty, you auto-exit the party, unlike PC where you just exit to the dashboard. Also, there is not a way (that I am aware of) to check your buddy's profile. You can view his last high GR details, and when in party, inspect his gear, but maybe he changed that build or you want to see what challenges he's at, toons he's working on, etc.
> 
> I'm also not fond if the "leader" of your party leaves, it basically resets the leader in a hard sort of fashion. E.g. - we lost a round of bounty caches to turn in because my buddy, who was apparently the leader, had a temporary internet issue.


The losing of bounties is annoying. I'm mainly focused on Speed Racer/Sprinter, which is the 1 hour achievement. I've accomplished it enough on the PC that I can pretty much carry people (on both HC & SC).

The reason I'm focusing mostly on that is that the other leaderboards are illegitimate in my opinion, due to being able to restore your HC character should you die, and being able to manipulate the game to give you the gear you want. That's why the HC grift leaderboards are practically the same as the SC. Why bother with diamonds on HC when you have all perfect primals and can't die?

But in terms of Speed Racer, if playing in a group, you can't skip that 30 second act transition, which is a bug. So, rather than beating it in 60 minutes, you now really only have 58 minutes to accomplish the conquest. Add to that unskippable dialog, though there are ways of closing some of them, and you're looking at now roughly having to beat the campaign in what would be 55 minutes for the PC variant. (And when you throw in longer loading times, P2P game hosting, manually having to skip cut scenes, you're looking more at a 52-53 minute equivalent).

And having run this for the past 5 days, my group hasn't had one run in which the game hasn't crashed, nor NPCs disappeared. We tried the PS4 Pro, and we tried just regular PS4s. On the forums, someone else mentioned the Xbox One version crashing in Act V if you go too fast, and don't let dialog close naturally. Now, as solo, or even with two players, the conquest has worked fine, but with 3 or 4 players, we just haven't successfully even beaten the campaign yet, let alone in less than one hour.


----------



## Crazy9000

I didn't even think of that.. So people farm up say, 100 bounty mats, then reroll item in cube, and roll back their save if they don't get a primal with the right stats?

I really don't know why blizz doesn't do it D2 style where there's open and closed bnet... Open for single player chars online, and closed for char on server like PC.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> The reason I'm focusing mostly on that is that the other leaderboards are illegitimate in my opinion, due to being able to restore your HC character should you die


How can you restore you HC character?


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> How can you restore you HC character?


This is on the console, not the PC. And because they use local saves, if the person dies, or doesn't get the roll they want, well, they just replace the local save with a backup.

This is where online only comes into play. And yes, it does allow your HC character to die due to disconnects, but it's a tradeoff for legitimacy.
Quote:


> I didn't even think of that.. So people farm up say, 100 bounty mats, then reroll item in cube, and roll back their save if they don't get a primal with the right stats?
> 
> I really don't know why blizz doesn't do it D2 style where there's open and closed bnet... Open for single player chars online, and closed for char on server like PC.


Pretty much. Now, they've patched the game so that for the most part, you'll get the same items now every time, but there are ways around it. This though has also been useful in proving that the RNG isn't really random when it comes to rerolling your items. (There's definitely a bias against what you're after.)


----------



## Mikecdm

Local saves, that's too funny. I'd have perfect gear.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Local saves, that's too funny. I'd have perfect gear.


Haha, yes!









By the way, it's been ages since I got my last Consumable drop, have they lowered the drop rate on those or is it that my luck is in a coma?


----------



## Mikecdm

I don't think they've lowered the drop rate. I get a few every day. I drop them on the floor since I don't want anymore of them.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I don't think they've lowered the drop rate. I get a few every day. I drop them on the floor since I don't want anymore of them.


I just got one!







Looks like the trick is to complain about it on OCN


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> This is on the console, not the PC. And because they use local saves, if the person dies, or doesn't get the roll they want, well, they just replace the local save with a backup.
> 
> This is where online only comes into play. And yes, it does allow your HC character to die due to disconnects, but it's a tradeoff for legitimacy.
> Pretty much. Now, they've patched the game so that for the most part, you'll get the same items now every time, but there are ways around it. This though has also been useful in proving that the RNG isn't really random when it comes to rerolling your items. (There's definitely a bias against what you're after.)


A few high ranked people on PC Season 1 and 2 did something similar.. you had to do trials to get greater rift keys back then, and if you messed up you didn't get the right key... so keys took a lot longer to get to try the grifts for records. So they would do a bunch of trials, get 100+ keys, wait a day or two, then try them all. If they didn't get the clear, they would tell Blizzard they got hacked and get the account rolled back. Apparently they will do this once or twice without really looking in to it (at least back then), it might even be 100% automated until you use them up.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> The losing of bounties is annoying. I'm mainly focused on Speed Racer/Sprinter, which is the 1 hour achievement. I've accomplished it enough on the PC that I can pretty much carry people (on both HC & SC).
> 
> The reason I'm focusing mostly on that is that the other leaderboards are illegitimate in my opinion, due to being able to restore your HC character should you die, and being able to manipulate the game to give you the gear you want. That's why the HC grift leaderboards are practically the same as the SC. Why bother with diamonds on HC when you have all perfect primals and can't die?
> 
> But in terms of Speed Racer, if playing in a group, you can't skip that 30 second act transition, which is a bug. So, rather than beating it in 60 minutes, you now really only have 58 minutes to accomplish the conquest. Add to that unskippable dialog, though there are ways of closing some of them, and you're looking at now roughly having to beat the campaign in what would be 55 minutes for the PC variant. (And when you throw in longer loading times, P2P game hosting, manually having to skip cut scenes, you're looking more at a 52-53 minute equivalent).
> 
> And having run this for the past 5 days, my group hasn't had one run in which the game hasn't crashed, nor NPCs disappeared. We tried the PS4 Pro, and we tried just regular PS4s. On the forums, someone else mentioned the Xbox One version crashing in Act V if you go too fast, and don't let dialog close naturally. Now, as solo, or even with two players, the conquest has worked fine, but with 3 or 4 players, we just haven't successfully even beaten the campaign yet, let alone in less than one hour.


good lord that sounds horrible, and I haven't seen the same sort of "skip" options available on PC now that I think of it. I haven't played campaign on console, but the load times between levels alone is noticeably longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BehindTimes*
> 
> This is where online only comes into play. And yes, it does allow your HC character to die due to disconnects, but it's a tradeoff for legitimacy.
> Pretty much. Now, they've patched the game so that for the most part, you'll get the same items now every time, but there are ways around it. This though has also been useful in proving that the RNG isn't really random when it comes to rerolling your items. (There's definitely a bias against what you're after.)


wow, I never even thought of that. that does explain getting two identical belts from kadala when playing split screen with my son though. two separate rolls after maxing shards and I literally got the exact two legendary belts to every.single.stat! and then I've seen it occur in smaller groups too. There is some buggy-ness around split screen and shards in general. you get way more than you should in a normal rift, and I think the drop rate gets a kick in tha nootz because of it. One thing that is kind of nice...I can shard out 1k+ I think at a time on armor (bracers, chest, helm, etc.) and not run out of inventory. I don't know what the max is, and I think it has something to do with the fact that you don't have a visible inventory, but "slots" and I think an amulet is the same as a helm? I'm not exactly sure how it all works, and frankly, it (the inventory in general) is stupid too put actual thought into it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Haha, yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it's been ages since I got my last Consumable drop, have they lowered the drop rate on those or is it that my luck is in a coma?


those things are so feast/famine for me. However, your drop rate seems to increase the more you run higher GR (which explains Wu's drop rate), so maybe there is some mathematical tie to exp? They really should calm it the fugg down after you have a stack though, or let you trade them in for say 5k DB or something.

unrelated to the above...of course there is a possible new WD meta right now...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> However, your drop rate seems to increase the more you run higher GR (which explains Wu's drop rate), so maybe there is some mathematical tie to exp? They really should calm it the fugg down after you have a stack though, or let you trade them in for say 5k DB or something.


The base drop rate doesn't change (Wu will get the same items on average in a GR50 as you do).

The thing with Diablo is that improved efficiency gets exponentially better. Running higher rifts faster could mean he's literally getting 30x the drops you are every day, and thus getting much better items.

When I was possibly playing the most in season 2, I sold stacks of 10k souls to the vendor because the multiple maxed stacks of them were taking up too much stash space.


----------



## BehindTimes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> good lord that sounds horrible, and I haven't seen the same sort of "skip" options available on PC now that I think of it. I haven't played campaign on console, but the load times between levels alone is noticeably longer.


For regular dialog (the ones with a picture), on the PC you can press escape to instantly close, rather than trying to click through it. This is where most people on the PC mess up for the conquest, as there's about 5 minutes of dialog, and clicking through it wastes unnecessary time. On the PS4, you can just press the square button, which would be the X button on the Xbox One I'm guessing. For the rest of the dialog, on the PC, you just press space to go through it. On the console, you need to wait until the dialog starts, then dash off the screen, and it will close automatically. This is a bit slower, as you're talking 2 seconds of extra time, but there are some places, such as the Drowned Temple and Old Mill which will add 30 seconds apiece to your run if you just wait for the speech to run it's course.


----------



## helis4life

I see some videos where people have unusually large cursors. The icon is similar to the d3 mouse icon, it changes depending on what the person is selecting, but it seems much higher fidelity too. Anyone know what that is?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helis4life*
> 
> I see some videos where people have unusually large cursors. The icon is similar to the d3 mouse icon, it changes depending on what the person is selecting, but it seems much higher fidelity too. Anyone know what that is?


https://pandateemo.github.io/YoloMouse/


----------



## yahu

^^^that or the new x64 client cursor you can select in options?


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^^^that or the new x64 client cursor you can select in options?


You can select the x64 option under settings at the main blizzard screen before starting the game, you will than have it in options under video.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> You can select the x64 option under settings at the main blizzard screen before starting the game, you will than have it in options under video.


Yep - I just wasn't sure what @helis4life was seeing specifically - the new mouse cursor resize option or yolomouse.


----------



## helis4life

Thanks for the input guys. Worked it out, in the game under settings there is an option to use Large Cursor. Thats what i was seeing in some vids.

I have been running the game at max vsr on a 290x and the cursor was getting lost in the fights


----------



## yahu

^I was wondering, since you mentioned it looked like an older D2 cursor. Yolomouse is what some of us have used to combat losing the cursor. There are multiple shapes and nice bright colors with yolomouse.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I was wondering, since you mentioned it looked like an older D2 cursor. Yolomouse is what some of us have used to combat losing the cursor. There are multiple shapes and nice bright colors with yolomouse.


does it run quietly in the background? RAM usage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I was wondering, since you mentioned it looked like an older D2 cursor. Yolomouse is what some of us have used to combat losing the cursor. There are multiple shapes and nice bright colors with yolomouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it run quietly in the background? RAM usage?
Click to expand...

1.2MB RAM, I have never received a toast or any other notification from yolo.


----------



## helis4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I was wondering, since you mentioned it looked like an older D2 cursor. Yolomouse is what some of us have used to combat losing the cursor. There are multiple shapes and nice bright colors with yolomouse.


Yeah I had seen yolomouse, but the whole no third party mod policy made me hesitate.

The larger cursor really appears to be a much higher pixel version of the standard cursor. Appears brighter too, seems to be smoother, although thats probably not true

This is the stream that I saw the cursor


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helis4life*
> 
> Yeah I had seen yolomouse, but the whole no third party mod policy made me hesitate.
> 
> The larger cursor really appears to be a much higher pixel version of the standard cursor. Appears brighter too, seems to be smoother, although thats probably not true
> 
> This is the stream that I saw the cursor


You don't have to worry about the third party clause with something like yolomouse. That would be like banning someone for having the msi afterburner OSD on, lol. They just say nothing is allowed because that makes things easier for them.


----------



## yahu

Agreed with Eden and Cray - yolomouse uses very little resources, and you don't need to worry about it being other software running.

@helis4life that looks like the new x64 updated cursor in that video.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helis4life*
> 
> Yeah I had seen yolomouse, but the whole no third party mod policy made me hesitate.
> 
> The larger cursor really appears to be a much higher pixel version of the standard cursor. Appears brighter too, seems to be smoother, although thats probably not true
> 
> This is the stream that I saw the cursor


I have a couple friends who play with yolo mouse. None of them had any issues since 3 seasons.

THUD also has the option of setting your mouse cursor. I think in season 4, there were some bans for alleged THUDs but I haven't heard/know any bans since then for this.

All top players that I know use it without any problem.

Since it's an overlay,I doubt they bother to much about it.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> I have a couple friends who play with yolo mouse. None of them had any issues since 3 seasons.
> 
> THUD also has the option of setting your mouse cursor. I think in season 4, there were some bans for alleged THUDs but I haven't heard/know any bans since then for this.
> 
> All top players that I know use it without any problem.
> 
> Since it's an overlay,I doubt they bother to much about it.


I heard TurboHUD went away. I can't recall if it was a cease and desist or the guy that created stopped giving a fugg, a combination of both, or something else entirely. I think I had read something about him trying to work a deal to get the source out there, but haven't heard about it since. Is it still around?

I never used it, so that's why I really have my "finger on the pulse."


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WanWhiteWolf*
> 
> I have a couple friends who play with yolo mouse. None of them had any issues since 3 seasons.
> 
> THUD also has the option of setting your mouse cursor. I think in season 4, there were some bans for alleged THUDs but I haven't heard/know any bans since then for this.
> 
> All top players that I know use it without any problem.
> 
> Since it's an overlay,I doubt they bother to much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard TurboHUD went away. I can't recall if it was a cease and desist or the guy that created stopped giving a fugg, a combination of both, or something else entirely. I think I had read something about him trying to work a deal to get the source out there, but haven't heard about it since. Is it still around?
> 
> I never used it, so that's why I really have my "finger on the pulse."
Click to expand...

Its been moved to ownedcore or something. Still same guy. I dont touch, but I hear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its been moved to ownedcore or something. Still same guy. I dont touch, but I hear.


I think it was gone for a bit, not sure why the move... maybe some sort of hosting issue? Anyways, the guy who makes it says
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerjohn*
> Since TurboHUD was introduced I haven't got any notification from Blizzard regarding TurboHUD. Active Diablo 3 players posted multiple questions on official battle.net forums asking for an official statement without any clear conclusion. When a statement from Blizzard /or a legal C&D letter/ forbids the release of TurboHUD then it will be immediately removed from the Internet and the development will be halted.


There's no way Blizzard doesn't know about it, so they are allowing it. Blizzard just doesn't want the salt from the people who don't like Turbohud, so they won't ever endorse it either.


----------



## Cryosis00

I tip my hat to the OG - Mousepad.


----------



## MistaBernie

So.. uh.. if I'm just coming back in and haven't played since.. oh god I have no idea when... where's a good place to get re-assimilated? I have a bunch of 70s and apparently a metric crap ton of gold..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> So.. uh.. if I'm just coming back in and haven't played since.. oh god I have no idea when... where's a good place to get re-assimilated? I have a bunch of 70s and apparently a metric crap ton of gold..


Seasons. You must play seasons. Ill be around in a couple hours if you want some help catching up. You can find my battle tag in the OP. I'd say join the clan...but its near dead, and has been for a while.


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm just tooling around now for a bit. When I was last here we had Torment and Greater Rifts but not the levels of rifts, etc.. with no modifications, and just kind of a cursory review, I'm soloing lvl 25 with an old frost turret build with my DH with relative ease (~3 mins). And I'm farming gold at a stupid rate, not that it looks like I need it anymore, heh.


----------



## ronnin426850

Just lost my seasonal hero. Better luck next season, I guess


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seasons. You must play seasons. Ill be around in a couple hours if you want some help catching up. You can find my battle tag in the OP. I'd say join the clan...but its near dead, and has been for a while.


I'm still here


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Seasons. You must play seasons. Ill be around in a couple hours if you want some help catching up. You can find my battle tag in the OP. I'd say join the clan...but its near dead, and has been for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here
Click to expand...

Like once in a blue moon for an hour!


----------



## Crazy9000

I was so active Season 1 that I count as an active player for the next 5 seasons still.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Like once in a blue moon for an hour!


I am trying to gear my monk lol


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Just lost my seasonal hero. Better luck next season, I guess


Happens to me just about every season it seems.


----------



## MistaBernie

Finally got a Zoey's on my DH. I mean I've only been back for a few days but c'mon, lol.

In other news, Paragon 469, still only one Ramaldni's (so rare I don't even know the real spelling) gift.. lol. But it's cool to be back, re-spec'ed and running T8/9 lvl 40 rifts solo in like.. 5 mins.. (I can probably do more, but I'm starting to not one-shot stuff so I'm playing it safe).


----------



## _Killswitch_

I have been playing Necromancer Beta, I like class over-all just some things/builds need work. One Necro over-all need too be less "squishy'. The summoner set even though fun and set im currently playing still doesn't feel like a true summoner. Think they need make Skeleton mages a permanent pet maybe less of them = do damage, or more of them = less over all damage. The blood set is my next favorite sadly hardest to play since blood nova uses you life as a resource and Necro being squishy = hard times =S


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> I have been playing Necromancer Beta, I like class over-all just some things/builds need work. One Necro over-all need too be less "squishy'. The summoner set even though fun and set im currently playing still doesn't feel like a true summoner. Think they need make Skeleton mages a permanent pet maybe less of them = do damage, or more of them = less over all damage. The blood set is my next favorite sadly hardest to play since blood nova uses you life as a resource and Necro being squishy = hard times =S


Ooooh, sounds good! And challenging


----------



## _Killswitch_

The blood set is challenging but you can't advanced with it very high in GR's because of it. They need tweak abilities/ how things work with all set's for the Necromancer. It is called beta for a reason, don't get me wrong I'm liking the Necromancer so far. Blizzard seems to be on right path just hope they don't screw up and fall flat on their faces =S


----------



## RW2112

Just got my invite to the Necromancer Beta, downloading as I type this. Stoked!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Just got my invite to the Necromancer Beta, downloading as I type this. Stoked!!!


/jealous


----------



## _Killswitch_

Got GR 85, which put me at Rank 18 (im Killswitch) I tried 86, just can't do it yet


----------



## dwolvin

Bah, I need to hurry up and get back into this. I haven't even finished the season yet.


----------



## Mikecdm

Season only ends when the paragon monster gets ahold of you.


----------



## dwolvin

Not Paragon, but ME:A, Prey, and Warframe. And and old Jaguar that is taking a bunch of my free time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Season only ends when the paragon monster gets ahold of you.


^True story.

I am pretty much done already and havent even broken 1k.


----------



## RW2112

After playing with the necro for just a few days I can say I will definitely be buying it, it's my new favorite class...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> After playing with the necro for just a few days I can say I will definitely be buying it, it's my new favorite class...


Great! What previous class is it more comparable to - wizard, monk or witch doctor?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Great! What previous class is it more comparable to - wizard, monk or witch doctor?


Witch Doctor definitely.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Witch Doctor definitely.


That might get me to actually play WD, as I'm not giving extra money for D3, and so far I've used WD only for mules.


----------



## Mikecdm

I geared out a WD last season and never played it. Tried solo a few times and said never again. I am enjoying the sader though. I've even tried 2 man a few times but keep getting screwed over by bad maps after huge leads in first floor.

Maybe one of these days I'll get a high clear in solo and 2s.


----------



## ronnin426850

Got my first primal!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Got my first primal!


Congrats!


----------



## Mikecdm

Grants yourself for getting a primal, lol. I've gotten a few, but probably got a lot more hours played.


----------



## Mikecdm

got myself an upgrade today from kadala


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> got myself an upgrade today from kadala


Whoa, congrats!


----------



## We Gone

Congrats to those finding Primal s. I've found the rate of usable ones no better than Ancients. Out of 25+ only about 6.


----------



## Mikecdm

Those were the second pair that I have gambled from kadala. I also got a chest, but it's unusable.


----------



## MistaBernie

Zero primals but picked up a sweet ancient Zoey's Secret and ancient Manticore.. finally up to 100% Vengeance up-time.


----------



## Mikecdm

another upgrade tonight


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> After playing with the necro for just a few days I can say I will definitely be buying it, it's my new favorite class...


damn, that is saying a lot considering how much you like DH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Congrats!


erm...did you congrats yourself?









with all the security shenanigans going on recently, I haven't played much on XBL. stupid mailer notification on here wasn't pinging me. doesn't look like I missed much.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> erm...did you congrats yourself?


Somebody had to


----------



## lemans81

Any of you D2 fans...someone is still playing with D2


----------



## Mikecdm

I can't get over toggling skills. If I could assign them to be cast like in D3, it'd make life good.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Any of you D2 fans...someone is still playing with D2


The ladder resets tomorrow for normal D2 also.


----------



## PurpleChef

Hello. Havent followed this thread, but i have the same question as ALOT of people:

Is there ANY way to get some more fps/tweak this game?

been playing it for years, and the constant low fps/drops pisses me off. I know its an old unoptimized game, and it feels like ive tryed alot of stuff, but nothing makes it better.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Hello. Havent followed this thread, but i have the same question as ALOT of people:
> 
> Is there ANY way to get some more fps/tweak this game?
> 
> been playing it for years, and the constant low fps/drops pisses me off. I know its an old unoptimized game, and it feels like ive tryed alot of stuff, but nothing makes it better.


I haven't had FPS drops since season 2, and I don't use any tweaks.


----------



## oneacn

If anyone is having issues with their Diablo III, I would like a chance to look at it from a new perspective.

Regards
Ken


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneacn*
> 
> If anyone is having issues with their Diablo III, I would like a chance to look at it from a new perspective.
> 
> Regards
> Ken


Sorry what?


----------



## Alex132

Wut


----------



## MistaBernie

I'm playing on a 6 year old PC with a GTX 760 and having zero problems with frame rate dropping, etc...


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I'm playing on a 6 year old PC with a GTX 760 and having zero problems with frame rate dropping, etc...


What settings do you play on?
On Ultra, in very intensive battles I get fps drop to 30 or so. That's with i5 4460 and Rx470.


----------



## MistaBernie

Uh.. High / medium (smooth) / high /medium.. I run windowed fullscreen and have no issues in large-ish packs of mobs. i7 3770k @ 4.3 16gb ram and 760 about 15% over stock clocks (if memory serves)


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> Uh.. High / medium (smooth) / high /medium.. I run windowed fullscreen and have no issues in large-ish packs of mobs. i7 3770k @ 4.3 16gb ram and 760 about 15% over stock clocks (if memory serves)


Don't you have input lag in borderless fullscreen?


----------



## MistaBernie

Nothing all that noticeable for me..


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> On Ultra, in very intensive battles I get fps drop to 30 or so. That's with i5 4460 and Rx470.


Yes!! in 2-4 player 98-100 Grifts, unplayable.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Yes!! in 2-4 player 98-100 Grifts, unplayable.


Actually in 4 player regular rift it can get down to 15fps, but at this point the game is unplayable for a wide range of other reasons


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Yes!! in 2-4 player 98-100 Grifts, unplayable.


Are you getting FPS lag, or just the server desync? When I was playing we always had to be carefull not to grab too many mobs since the servers cant handle it, but FPS was never a problem.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> server desync? When I was playing we always had to be carefull not to grab too many mobs since the servers cant handle it, but FPS was never a problem.


server desync, This may better describes what happens (did not know what it was called), yes large mobs create the issue most times we can still move but nothing is happening.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> server desync, This may better describes what happens (did not know what it was called), yes large mobs create the issue most times we can still move but nothing is happening.


The only thing that helps is to try to have your zdps take off any effects they don't need, like area damage, to make the server do fewer calculations. Mostly you just have to manage the size of the packs so the server can keep up.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The only thing that helps is to try to have your zdps take off any effects they don't need, like area damage, to make the server do fewer calculations. Mostly you just have to manage the size of the packs so the server can keep up.


So basically nothing you can do about it? Guess that limits running higher Grifts in a group....


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> So basically nothing you can do about it? Guess that limits running higher Grifts in a group....


It's Blizzard's servers not keeping up, so anything you do to your PC won't help. You just have to manage the packs so you don't loose time to lag.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's Blizzard's servers not keeping up, so anything you do to your PC won't help. You just have to manage the packs so you don't loose time to lag.


Thanks for the info. I would think my PC should be capable of running D3 without lag. LOL


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Somebody had to


I suppose you're right.







BTW - that 2h was my first primal drop in S10 as well (when I was playing). I finally got a couple primals on XBL. I dinged a GR70 quickly with DH but haven't gotten a primal. I haven't played in a couple weeks but got on for a bit this weekend to get a better "challenge" score than my buddy (that's what they call the little achievement thingys, like have the skeleton king kill 15 of his own minions, and whatnot). anyhoo, I geared up a WD to run 3 x sets through GR 30, or whatever that "challenge" is. I got a perfectly rolled primal nemesis bracers, and then an occulus ring. The nems are nice for speed runs, and the occulus will of course go to my follower. First primals between PC and XBL that I can actually use tho! I got a primal HF amulet on PC...that of course rolled some useless passive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's Blizzard's servers not keeping up, so anything you do to your PC won't help. You just have to manage the packs so you don't loose time to lag.


this occurs on XBL too. If you charge into a massive pack you'll get the desync for a bit. I'm pretty sure it isn't my connection as I'm wired on this console, and it seems to consistently occur when a massive pack is involved (not every time, thankfully).

BTW - not sure if I updated my XBL impression with this information but there is a sort of community, but you have to basically exit the game (XB1 dashboard) to the "game hub" to see what people want to play. You can also join a "guild" or whatever they call it. I'll probably be back to PC at S11 cause my buddies are fading. I haven't bothered going back (to PC) this season since I've missed so much of the season. I figure I'll finish it out over here.

Oh yeah, I still haven't seen any cheating in the season leaderboards. If it's occurring, they're doing a good job hiding it at the top. One thing that is interesting is that you clearly gimped at times on the console, based on not being able to precisely target some skills. Perfect example is wizard. last I looked, no one is using hydra build as I believe that relies on proper placement of the hydras. I haven't looked at PC leaderboard, but regular 6pc Tal/4pc vyr lightning, without hydras (basically from S9) was not top when I looked last.


----------



## guttheslayer

Hi, I just recently came back to RoS.

Anyone here feel free to add me? Battletag: Guts#6167


----------



## yahu

Looks like S10 ending soon: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/20845156/season-10-ending-soon-6-9-2017

Some interesting details in the delay between S10 and S11, and the start of S11. It could indicate Necromancer is almost here:
Season 10 will be ending on the following dates and times:
North America: Friday, *June 23* @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Friday, June 23 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Friday, June 23 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 11 will begin about four weeks afterward on the below dates:
North America: Thursday, *July 20* @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Thursday, July 20 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
Asia: Thursday, July 20 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Note: *Season 11 will begin on a Thursday to ensure there is adequate time to respond to potential issues with Seasons* before the weekend begins.


----------



## Mikecdm

Thursday, that's dumb. Can't pull an all nighter.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thursday, that's dumb. Can't pull an all nighter.


Would you rather not be able to play until Monday Tuesday if there is something wrong with Friday release? It's not dumb.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Would you rather not be able to play until Monday Tuesday if there is something wrong with Friday release? It's not dumb.


It is dumb, there hasn't been an issue any other season. That's what the PTR is for, getting any large issues ironed out.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thursday, that's dumb. Can't pull an all nighter.


I suppose I oughta burn me some vacay...or... "WFH"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I suppose I oughta burn me some vacay...or... "WFH"


I've always wondered what level I'd be if I stocked the freezer with pizzas, got a solid group together, and we all took the reset week off and go full Gabynator.


----------



## yahu

"go full Gabynator" - does that involve forgetting to turn off your stream while Chris plays as you sleep? Or was that the other guy I'm confusing?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> "go full Gabynator" - does that involve forgetting to turn off your stream while Chris plays as you sleep? Or was that the other guy I'm confusing?


That was RedX, the leader of SoS clan.







.

We do have this though:


----------



## yahu

^lol - that's the one - I knew Gaby got hit publicly one way or another.









*edit - BTW - I heard there is an exploit on console season and meant to try it out for myself, but haven't played in the last month or so. apparently they fixed a previous exploit where you would re-forge legendary items, and if you didn't get what you want, you drop from the game and re-load from a previous save. The fix is odd - if you have a specific item and you reforge and don't get what you want, you drop game and have your mats back, but the reforges will be identical!

What they didn't fix is if you craft yellows, then upgrade those to legendary, and then reforge those, you get all new reforge rolls. Basically it sounds like there are people on the leaderboards with full primals because of this.


----------



## Cybertox

Have you guys seen this already? Might return to D3 for one final time before ditching it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Have you guys seen this already? Might return to D3 for one final time before ditching it.


Yeah, a few of us even got into the closed beta for the Necro.

Main problem is it's paid DLC, so not really worth a last hurrah, unless you plan to play a whole season.


----------



## Mikecdm

Who says you have to play the entire season


----------



## yahu

anyone in the beta (crazy, wuff, whoever else) notice which set, if any, was able to be xmog'd onto other classes? I think every class has one set that can be shared with the others. I think barb has two actually (Earth and IK).


----------



## Crazy9000

The one time I tried transmogs they weren't ready yet, IDK if that's changed lol.


----------



## PaPaBlista

ummmm


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That was RedX, the leader of SoS clan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We do have this though:


HaHa Gaby


----------



## Cybertox

Rise of the Necromancer releasing in a week, sweet! And its only $15.


----------



## Cybertox

New areas will be available in the upcoming 2.6 patch.


----------



## inedenimadam

There is a part of me that wants to buy necro, but another part of me wants to never EVER log in again.


----------



## yahu

^so this! LOL! I was just talking to @lemans81 about this in the last couple hours.


----------



## santerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is a part of me that wants to buy necro, but another part of me wants to never EVER log in again.


Better sit and wait.No rush to buy this DLC now.


----------



## Mikecdm

I broke down and bought it, crafted me a necro last night. Don't know what i'm doing or how to play the damn thing.


----------



## We Gone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I broke down and bought it, crafted me a necro last night. Don't know what i'm doing or how to play the damn thing.


Same here at least it was easy to get him to 70 lol


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I've only got 10 levels in with my son sitting on my lap saying "OH NO!" whenever I used CE.


----------



## Cryosis00

I am OK with the price point. Just too little to late for me at this point. Have interests in too many other games to spend the time or money on D3 at this point.


----------



## yahu

^I'm not really playing other games, but I have plenty to keep me busy. The price is fine, but I simply don't have interest atm. Maybe at S11 start I'll jump in.

I think playing on XB1 was my reverse gateway drug.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> I am OK with the price point. Just too little to late for me at this point. Have interests in too many other games to spend the time or money on D3 at this point.


Same with me. I don't mind spending $15, but I've moved on to other games. This needed to come out much earlier, when I was still playing D3 but starting to get tired of the same old grind.


----------



## Mikecdm

I did a few gr on the necro last night. Half ancient gear, no augs. 95 a was pretty easy. Don't even know what I'm doing.


----------



## yahu

kee-rap! OP much? What is the top of the LB?


----------



## Mikecdm

right now top is 98 on NA. I tried a few 99, not so bad. Didn't pass any though.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Is the matchmaking broken? I try to join a T3 and they put me in a master game.


----------



## yahu

well you must know somewhat what you're doing







or I suppose others might not. I'd assume the streamers have gotten fairly decent by now (going through hundreds of hours on PTR and whatnot). At least with the general mechanics. I suppose they could also be sandbagging till season start.

I really haven't looked at the builds much. I think I heard there were 2 that were definitely better than the others. does it have a spot in the 4p meta yet? Last I heard about 4p meta was it was promising.


----------



## inedenimadam

welp, I just bought it. Have to download the whole game again tho


----------



## JTHMfreak

Hey everyone, Damn it's been awhile.
I've been thinking of jumping back in, any "major" changes since seasons?


----------



## Cybertox

I am not sure whether I would like to start playing again either, sure the price is attractive and there is quite a lot of new content since I last played. But Diablo is such a time sink...


----------



## dwolvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Hey everyone, Damn it's been awhile.
> I've been thinking of jumping back in, any "major" changes since seasons?


Did you play after the Barbarian Highlands were introduced (and the new cube)? If so, no.
If not, Yes- new area, a great transmog/crafting system, and the ability to pull special powers off of unique and run them independently.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Hey everyone, Damn it's been awhile.
> I've been thinking of jumping back in, any "major" changes since seasons?


necro class 15$ dlc


----------



## yahu

I just realized my buddy bought the dlc on XB1, and one of our consoles is linked.







I'll have to give the Necro a whirl and hopefully get jonesin' for S11.

BTW - D3 Battlechest is only $18 @ GameStop.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> BTW - D3 Battlechest is only $18 @ GameStop.


I think this season was safe, nobody will be needing that deal yet xD.


----------



## yahu

^LOL!


----------



## Mikecdm

Just to be safe, gotta buy a burner account for next season. Maybe it sounds better if I were to say, renew seasonal subscription.


----------



## yahu

^doing god's work


----------



## JTHMfreak

@dwolvin yeah I was still playing when the cube was out

@inedenimadam how is the Necro?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> @inedenimadam how is the Necro?


I haven't torn into the builds yet...ran some toons from 0-70 in H.C with PitViper. only a dozen or so rifts/grift, and its good. I like the sacrifice health for damage metric, it adds a new layer that wasn't there before. The corpse explosion is maybe a bit more gratifying than it should be. Lots of shtuff to click on and it goes boom. Pit just died in our last GR, so I dont know if I am going to finish up sets since I dont have a running partner lol. Might just stay logged out until season starts.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

the life for damage is interesting. I'm gearing towards the skelly mage build but don't like the fast i have to resummon constantly....I guess I just want D2 Necro back with no variation which I know is wrong.

CE is great and I like the different ways of spawning corpses.


----------



## PaPaBlista

Rekon I'll buy it too . I guess we will all be a GANG of Necros in S 11 . We shall call ourselves: The Necrophiliacs =An abnormal fondness for being in the presence of dead bodies. ( I left out the sexual part ) I don,t need to see you guys humping a corpse .


----------



## dwolvin

Heh, it might be to late (not pointing fingers at anyone yet).


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Heh, it might be to late (not pointing fingers at anyone yet).


Yahu or Mike ?


----------



## yahu

don't ask...don't tell... That said, if anyone here were to hump a corpse it'd be @lemans81. We all know this, we just can't prove whether or not it has already occurred!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaPaBlista*
> 
> I guess we will all be a GANG of Necros in S 11 . :


We were a herd of hunters last season .


----------



## yahu

^how high did you end up dinging?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^how high did you end up dinging?


Me and Stealth ruined it probably by convincing him to try HC then immediately dying.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^how high did you end up dinging?


Season 10 ended up just shy of 700 with no deaths in H.C., solo 85ish I think...

Going to season 11 H.C. me thinks. Probably loose a couple necro along the way, but the thrill of H.C. puts a stressor on me and keeps me awake and engaged...instead of Softcore which is pretty much auto-pilot reactions with a likelyhood of falling asleep at the wheel. Also, Leader Board is not quite as riddled with bots..so the competition feels real.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We were a herd of hunters last season .


I missed a good season for DH?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We were a herd of hunters last season .
> 
> 
> 
> I missed a good season for DH?
Click to expand...

Yeah, we had a spot in 4 man.

But it was just more of the same really.

I just tanked my HC toon! Looks like I am back to softcore for a while


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, we had a spot in 4 man.
> 
> But it was just more of the same really.
> 
> I just tanked my HC toon! Looks like I am back to softcore for a while


I was going to play a little necro at night in HC but it won't let me make adventure mode game lol

(yeah I'm weak I got the necro DLC)


----------



## MistaBernie

Had some considerably good luck with upgrading rare items.. hit 70 yesterday.. damn near ran out of reusable mats. Luckily, I have tons of essences to downgrade if necessary (and still 8k+ deaths breaths)

https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/MistaBernie-1539/hero/90806064


----------



## RW2112

So far I find the Inarius set to be the most tanky, least for me it is...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> So far I find the Inarius set to be the most tanky, least for me it is...


Think it also does the most damage as well.


----------



## dwolvin

I'm really thinking of going rogue and rolling Wiz or Hunter this season.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> I'm really thinking of going rogue and rolling Wiz or Hunter this season.


might as well save yourself 15 bucks then!


----------



## dwolvin

True, but it's not like I won't play Necro later. But the gifts might sway me.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I missed a good season for DH?


I jumped into DH for the first time since S2 (???), but only once I hopped over to XBL. Unbelievable easy mode with the Shadow build, even on console.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I was going to play a little necro at night in HC but it won't let me make adventure mode game lol
> 
> (yeah I'm weak I got the necro DLC)


nah - $15 for the number of hours you've put in ain't nuthin' I would have bought it if I decided to fire up D3 on PC. Maybe sometime in the next week to prep for S11. I ran a quick Necro to 70 on XBL since it was free (friend bought it, who "homes" with one of our XBOX), and went through the skills. It's definitely a nice change and I guess we'll see how it does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Think it also does the most damage as well.


I heard that build might be smacked with the nerf bat prior to S11 start. Blizz didn't expect for Mirinae to be hitting so often with smite with a build. I hope they don't - it basically allows that gem to be viable, instead of to be simply used to augment gear.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> True, but it's not like I won't play Necro later. But the gifts might sway me.


far as I know the gifts will always be available, so not a pre-order/early bird sort of thing. If I could, I'd wait for a sale, but I probably won't be able to help myself.


----------



## dwolvin

Yea, I meant the blacksmith's gift bags...


----------



## yahu

Ahhhhh LOL!

Not sure if this was posted (just looked it up myself out of curiosity): Season 11

cool new pet: 

easy mode conquests

Haedrig's gift bags:
Barbarian - Wrath of the Wastes
Crusader - Roland's Legacy
Demon Hunter - Unhallowed Essence
Monk - Raiment of a Thousand Storms
Necromancer - Bones of Rathma
Witch Doctor - Helltooth Harness
Wizard - Tal Rasha's Elements

not sure if you'd want to start with Necro as other toons could likely be stronger at a faster pace.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Maybe I'll take the 20th off...


----------



## yahu

I'm taking the 21st!







at a minimum... "WFH"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Think it also does the most damage as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that build might be smacked with the nerf bat prior to S11 start. Blizz didn't expect for Mirinae to be hitting so often with smite with a build. I hope they don't - it basically allows that gem to be viable, instead of to be simply used to augment gear.
Click to expand...

That sounds stupid IMO. It doesn't do a metric ton of damage. If I had to guess I would say 10-15% of total damage. Which now that I think about it...is about how much higher I can get with Inarius than Rathma...


----------



## yahu

^agreed. It isn't like it's broke, or the necro is brokenly OP. a huge chunk of the population is going to play necro this season, regardless. If Blizz doesn't make the toon relatively viable, people are going to ultimately chase the ladder. What I've seen so far (which isn't much tbh) is necro is not killing the charts. It's possible people are still sand-baggin' but I think it'd be pretty evident if the reason was that gem.

I briefly saw a PTR video where a build was dinging GR 110, but I believe that was already fixed. I didn't look into the build cause I don't really care what was possible in PTR unless its still viable in production.


----------



## yahu

The fam is leaving for MT early tomorrow (too short notice for my work). I have work I should be doing, but I might play "for free" on XBL and try to get a better understanding of the necro builds.


----------



## yahu

*quick update - played necro this weekend on XBL. Rathma set was viable pretty quick at T13, so I think I'll start with necro. Not the fastest toon, but pretty damn tough. There are other builds that I couldn't try cause I couldn't get a few key drops.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> *quick update - played necro this weekend on XBL. Rathma set was viable pretty quick at T13, so I think I'll start with necro. Not the fastest toon, but pretty damn tough. There are other builds that I couldn't try cause I couldn't get a few key drops.


Rathma is not top tier, but pets are fun, and its not terribly difficult to run. Great for T13.


----------



## yahu

^fo reals. I have very little mats (~100 db specifically) since I've only played S10 on XBL. With around 700 paragon, and a couple runs o' shards from season (which were really unlucky) I got a couple 2pc sets. I did have an ancient Thundergod, but I don't think that mattered much, and some cube items (taskers, furnace) and a primal set of nems bracers (again, not really game changing), and legendary gems. I was running T13/GR60 handily in less than a day. Obviously Season start adds just getting to 70, but that ain't nuthin' but a thang...


----------



## Mikecdm

100 dbs must suck.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hotfix...LB reset for solo Necro.


----------



## yahu

I'll have to see how hard the nerf bat whacked. pretty dumb, especially so as trag/corpse lance is stupid dmg burst (not sure if it's much fun, cause I ain't got the drops).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'll have to see how hard the nerf bat whacked. pretty dumb, especially so as trag/corpse lance is stupid dmg burst (not sure if it's much fun, cause I ain't got the drops).


I have it rough built. I cleared 80 with it fairly easy. The thing is, its the same speed doing a 80 as a 40, which for me is around 9 minutes. I have only done 5 or 6 GRs with it though, so I imagine that time will drop as i get used to the build and find more cooldown. It works best fishing the rift and trying to group 2-3 packs, or 1 elite and a metric ton of trash mobs. High mobility and burst makes it an interesting and fun build.


----------



## RW2112

Sux that I will be out of town at season start so going to be about 4 days behind the ball when I get home.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have it rough built. I cleared 80 with it fairly easy. The thing is, its the same speed doing a 80 as a 40, which for me is around 9 minutes. I have only done 5 or 6 GRs with it though, so I imagine that time will drop as i get used to the build and find more cooldown. It works best fishing the rift and trying to group 2-3 packs, or 1 elite and a metric ton of trash mobs. High mobility and burst makes it an interesting and fun build.


I'm not sure how much I'll enjoy the dancing till Simulacrum/LoD come off cooldown, then burst for 10s, then rinse+repeat. it absolutely mops during that 10s though.


----------



## yahu

GD...my buddy came out of nowhere and is planning to play Necro @ S11 start on XBL...fuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Sux that I will be out of town at season start so going to be about 4 days behind the ball when I get home.


DANG...

I am not sure who I am going to crawl to 70 with now. Lemans is no-show for quite a while, Twink has moved to XB1, Crazy is probably going H.C., Download is 95% MIA, and StealthSkull...well who the hell knows whats going on with StealthSkull.


----------



## RW2112

Going to try setting up D3 on my laptop but very doubtful it will handle it even with graphic setting at minimum.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Going to try setting up D3 on my laptop but very doubtful it will handle it even with graphic setting at minimum.


Not going to lie. I played D3 launch on a i5 iGPU inside a tablet. It was a hot mess.

Edit to add: enjoy your travels. D3 ain't going nowhere, but you are!


----------



## yahu

I might just try to run both. I don't know if my buds will be up to hanging with my typical season start schedule.


----------



## RW2112

Yeah, laptop isn't going to cut it so guess got no choice but start late... ah well. But seeing my Neurologist for my Parkinson's trumps getting a day one start, lol.


----------



## yahu

I can "play" it on my Surface Pro 4, but it's pretty bad. The gd resolution on that device is higher than 1080p (a smidge under 4k), and there is major rubber-banding. I tried messing with the resolution of the game but couldn't quite get it all worked out, so I uninstalled it.

If I forced the resolution lower on the device I'm sure it would have worked. This device can already be a pain setting up multimon when I'm not changing the native resolution, so not worth the hassle for one game, especially when I have a few other options I'd go with prior to the SP4.

Sounds like I'll be doing Necro HC this weekend on XBL. One of my friends loves achievments (over 100k Gamerscore...nerd alert) so figured now is as good a time as any (I'd rather not start season on a character I'm not as familiar with on HC).


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DANG...
> 
> I am not sure who I am going to crawl to 70 with now. Lemans is no-show for quite a while, Twink has moved to XB1, Crazy is probably going H.C., Download is 95% MIA, and StealthSkull...well who the hell knows whats going on with StealthSkull.


Leman's boy?


----------



## yahu

^you funny


----------



## lemans81

Chris is overwatching now...and I was placed on the C team last season, not that I don't belong there, but deep feels were created.


----------



## RW2112

Went out tonight and completed the Necromancer achievements, got another nice set of necro wings....


----------



## dwolvin

Nice! When's the season starting up?


----------



## yahu

^July 20th, so a week from today!

nice wings R-dub! I was going to get those on XBL then realized "what's the point?"







I'll get them on PC once I pick up the DLC.

@lemans81 far as I knew, you relegated yerself to C-team. I think I only saw you once (granted, I didn't hang around long) and you were with your IRL Mountain Dew/Energy Drink/Mike's hard "procurement crew."


----------



## Crazy9000

Last season I played (was it last season? IDK lol) Lemans showed up about 30 secs after we filled the 4th man spot.


----------



## The LAN Man

I'll probably be on at the start and teeter off by the end like normal


----------



## yahu

Fixed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I'll probably be on at the start and teeter off by the end of the week like normal












How ya been, D/L?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Last season I played (was it last season? IDK lol) Lemans showed up about 30 secs after we filled the 4th man spot.


Yeah, that was last season.


----------



## The LAN Man

Rip I've been good man just doing climbing trips hanging out with stealth and working


----------



## RW2112

Necromancer set dungeons pretty easy, mastered them all tonight


----------



## inedenimadam

double exp weekend.

I think that is a first.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Rip I've been good man just doing climbing trips hanging out with stealth and working


climbing...like mountains? you gettin' back into Army shape? Is Stealth back stateside or just leave? I'll make sure to enable the proximity alarms for the PNW if he's stateside for good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> double exp weekend.
> 
> I think that is a first.


they need to do double-gobs again. Who needs moar NS XP???

I've seen bonus XP weekends before, but tbh, it's been a long time since we've had any bonus.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> climbing...like mountains? you gettin' back into Army shape? Is Stealth back stateside or just leave? I'll make sure to enable the proximity alarms for the PNW if he's stateside for good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they need to do double-gobs again. Who needs moar NS XP???
> 
> I've seen bonus XP weekends before, but tbh, it's been a long time since we've had any bonus.


He's been stateside for a bit, but he's also on leave now I think







.

Looks like I'm probably going to miss the season start, someone else is already taking those days off at work. Might just keep doing my quest of making a level 1 starter set for HC.


----------



## yahu

^I assume you mean spending a bunch of gem of ease on HC NS. I assume for PTR it could be nice to have, but I personally wouldn't spend the time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I assume you mean spending a bunch of gem of ease on HC NS. I assume for PTR it could be nice to have, but I personally wouldn't spend the time.


It's one of the few things you can do that actually has much benefit later though







. I'm not going to grind any worthwhile paragon levels xD.


----------



## yahu

^this coming from the guy that blindly deletes stuff from seasons.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^this coming from the guy that blindly deletes stuff from seasons.


Just think of how many hours of sorting I've saved though







.


----------



## yahu

with S11 starting so long after S10, my season stash mail items might get deleted. oh noes!


----------



## inedenimadam

I saved primals. Nothing else matters.


----------



## yahu

There ya go Cray - get a full set of Born+Cains+whatever else, all primal, all lvl 1. Then we will bow to all of your Cray-ness...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> There ya go Cray - get a full set of Born+Cains+whatever else, all primal, all lvl 1. Then we will bow to all of your Cray-ness...


Would be easy if C9k could just lend me a few mats to craft them.


----------



## The LAN Man

yeah like mountains and stealths been stateside pretty much since like....late 2015 but he went on leave to come visit


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I started leveling some gems on HC and did a GR40... turns out that gets you rank 400







.


----------



## yahu

didn't the "era" reset recently? I think it was due to necro+DH combo running up the boards. necro frailty curse + DH marked for death, I think?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> didn't the "era" reset recently? I think it was due to necro+DH combo running up the boards. necro frailty curse + DH marked for death, I think?


Yeah it was the exact same thing as the old sever glitch, except using the necro skill instead







.


----------



## yahu

I didn't see it in action (haven't played on PC in a few months) but I heard it was dinging in the 140's? the added impact were players running around with level 140+ gems.









anyone know if they rolled back accounts or banned anyone? Seems a bit extreme to ban people for it, but I could understand rollback.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I didn't see it in action (haven't played on PC in a few months) but I heard it was dinging in the 140's? the added impact were players running around with level 140+ gems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if they rolled back accounts or banned anyone? Seems a bit extreme to ban people for it, but I could understand rollback.


I'm sure you can youtube it. Same thing as sever, unlimited damage in the area around a kill as long as you get one on a trash mob.... probably the only limit to GR level possible is what you can survive, as it's unlikely to reach a level where you can't kill a single trash mob often enough to clear. So you gather up an elite pack or two, plus the lowest HP white you can find... pop the white mob, with the marked for death rune that spreads 15% or whatever of the damage to nearby enemies. Just like sever, the necro skill gave a huge damage number (I think the max possible lol), making 15% of that enough to still one shot anything.

I'd be surprised if they banned anyone. This was kind of the point of the long offseason... banning people for it would be counter productive.


----------



## yahu

^meh I knew how it worked in principle, so never looked it up or played with it. Frailty curse insta-gibs under 15% health, and you're right - blizz just gave it the max dmg possible. marked for death 15% of max dmg is still an ungodly high number, so *splat* to the surrounding mobs, whether they're elite or more worms.









I agree, it would be ridiculous to ban for that, especially during the long offseason, specifically set to catch issues like this. You'd think maybe blizzard would have a gd database where they could pivot on combinations of skills that could result in yuuuge numbers. I can understand this can get difficult if you add variety, such as skill from one class (+ or *) skill of another class (+ or *) skill of a 3rd or 4th, along with weapon specific combinations. But literally, this was two skills from two classes without any specific dependency on an item. twatever...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^meh I knew how it worked in principle, so never looked it up or played with it. Frailty curse insta-gibs under 15% health, and you're right - blizz just gave it the max dmg possible. marked for death 15% of max dmg is still an ungodly high number, so *splat* to the surrounding mobs, whether they're elite or more worms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it would be ridiculous to ban for that, especially during the long offseason, specifically set to catch issues like this. You'd think maybe blizzard would have a gd database where they could pivot on combinations of skills that could result in yuuuge numbers. I can understand this can get difficult if you add variety, such as skill from one class (+ or *) skill of another class (+ or *) skill of a 3rd or 4th, along with weapon specific combinations. But literally, this was two skills from two classes without any specific dependency on an item. twatever...


They should have fixed the server glitch by reworking the marked for death rune to cap out at like 300% of the monster's HP or something... then worst case you do 3 worms worth of damage. Instead they left it open for the exact same problem to occur when they added another skill/item with the high damage single hit.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> They should have fixed the *server* glitch by reworking the marked for death rune to cap out at like 300% of the monster's HP or something... then worst case you do 3 worms worth of damage. Instead they left it open for the exact same problem to occur when they added another skill/item with the high damage single hit.


in case anyone misinterprets the previous issue Cray is referring to (Sever, not server







), this was the 1-handed sword "Sever" where the orange affix is something along the lines of "slain enemies rest in pieces" which would apply the max damage # on the final hit, which didn't really mean much. apply that with DH Marked for Death (Grim Reaper?), and that final hit, big dmg on little guys would apply massive damage to everything in range.


----------



## Crazy9000

Just looked at console trading forums on JSP, looks like you can get a gear set to solo GR150 on xbox1 and PS4, so there must be modded items still.


----------



## yahu

^you found my auctions???







so out of season, I can drop stuff for others again. I haven't tested how deep it goes, but here are two scenarios I tried while rolling up an HC:
- I dropped a legendary item for a buddy and he could pick it up. in season, he wouldn't even see it drop
- I dropped an item that was rolled, and he couldn't see that it.

Basically I think NS was never changed, which I don't understand, other than the fact that it is the only reason to play with others I suppose. In season, you're basically on an island. Even in split screen, you can obviously see something drop, but if it was initially for player 1, player 2 will never get it to his inventory even if he's the one that picks it up (it automatically goes back to player 1). before season, I could give other players stuff from a cache bag even, such as RoRG. I'm unsure if that is still possible.

not sure if you saw an earlier post of mine but there was a "feature" in season where you could craft rares, and reforge. If you didn't like the reforge, you would quit before an autosave, and then recraft rares. I didn't look at the LB, but I guess a month or two in, people were rockin' all primals at the top. I'm not sure if they've fixed this as I honestly don't have enough mats to go re-rolling.









One thing that is weird is that after season, I can't seem to find the LB, at least in-game. Maybe there is some way to view it at the "game hub" (basically the XB1 home page, and then a specific dashboard for D3), but in season, there was a menu item to view the LB.

One thing that is kind of cool about the modded/hacked items (you export a save from gen n-1 console version, like PS3 or XBOX 360, modify the file with a program on PC, and then import to current console) is people modify the colors. couple examples - I've seen weapons that are a solid color, and full gear that just makes your character a solid color, such as all black. I don't know how configurable it all is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Crazy9000

If the mods only work on imported saves, then the seasons should be pretty safe. Is the necro available for xbox360 then? They were offering modded necro gear.


----------



## yahu

I believe so. I've never actually fired up D3 on the 360.

*edit - BTW the way people do a lot of trades of modded gear is via some duping bug that works with the in-game mail system (you can "mail" gear to friends, and in fact you get random gift drops to share with people in your friends list, usually when some legendary drops for you, but not 100%). so people that share (sell) modded gear typically aren't losing the gear, and can sell over and over again. The "mailbox" is similar looking to what I've seen in WoW, usually close to your stash chest in the act hub.

I forgot to mention that the mail system was disabled during S10, so none of those shenanigans.

FFS - I've made a bazillion updates to this post cause I keep forgetting little bits.







While you can play NS offline, what I saw during S10 is that it required you to be online.


----------



## Ricwin

After a huge break from D3, I've come back and dont have a clue what to do now.
I've bought RoS and the Necromancer pack, made a few characters (Necro, Barb, Crusader) and reached level 70 in them just using the single player campaign. What do I do from here?


----------



## dwolvin

The season is about to start- We will all be rushing through a series of challanges to get a stash tab and other stuff (I think there is still a tab on offer if you don't have them full, right?).


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> After a huge break from D3, I've come back and dont have a clue what to do now.
> I've bought RoS and the Necromancer pack, made a few characters (Necro, Barb, Crusader) and reached level 70 in them just using the single player campaign. What do I do from here?


I would say join the OCN clan, but you're probably in the EU realm







.

Adventure mode is what you should be doing at this point. There's rifts, greater rifts, and bounties that give a lot of content. I'd work on finding some sort of community to join, it's a lot more fun with other people.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would say join the OCN clan, but you're probably in the EU realm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Adventure mode is what you should be doing at this point. There's rifts, greater rifts, and bounties that give a lot of content. I'd work on finding some sort of community to join, it's a lot more fun with other people.


Indeed, EU realm. I'll go look for an EU clan.

Whats the best way to collect set items, specifically for a one class such as Rathma or Trang'oul sets?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Indeed, EU realm. I'll go look for an EU clan.
> 
> Whats the best way to collect set items, specifically for a one class such as Rathma or Trang'oul sets?


First, grab kanai's cube (look up on youtube where it is)

Then I would run a full set of bounties in adventure mode, this will give you the bounty materials needed to add a few items to the cube (you can "cube" legendary items and get their bonus without wearing them).

Then, run act 1 bounties until you get Ring of Royal Grandeur. I would add it to the cube since it can't get good stats. This will make your sets require one less item.

Next, just run rifts and gamble blood shards towards missing items (I.E if you don't have boots for your set, gamble boots). If you get a duplicate, there's a cube recipe to convert it to another item from the same set (I.e you find helm and already have one, cube it and it'll come out as another random item from the set)


----------



## yahu

gah - I still don't know where I'm starting...gd buddy might not be online till the weekend.

BTW - lmk if I need to add anyone to the clan. I'll get on there at some point and prep for season start.


----------



## Crazy9000

RIP Stealthskull, level 51 monk. I think me going softcore was a good idea xD


----------



## inedenimadam

Missed start of Seasons...might not even play..dunno. Free DOOM weekend on Steam, and playing through SoM that I picked up for 4 dollars.


----------



## Crazy9000

There's a few guys who haven't played since season 1 coming back for necro, so things are a little more active then usual. Not sure how long it'll last though.


----------



## The LAN Man

Doom'll probably post soon his boy's already done a 99 Solo


----------



## Cybertox

Joined the Season, created a DH, played for 2 hours and realized that I am done with this game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Joined the Season, created a DH, played for 2 hours and realized that I am done with this game.












Dont let the doorknob hit ya where the good lord split ya!

(honestly haven't even booted up since season start, despite purchasing the new content)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont let the doorknob hit ya where the good lord split ya!
> 
> (honestly haven't even booted up since season start, despite purchasing the new content)


I said to myself if I will start playing again and will enjoy it throughout, then I will go ahead and buy the Necromancer DLC. So I started playing and the feeling of routine and monotony hit me right after the first hour, then I was like to hell with it, I have spent enough hours on this game.


----------



## dwolvin

Necro is... Interesting. Mind you, I'm Para~35 or so and under geared so far, but very survivable but some types of elite packs are a huge pain. Anything with knockback it seems.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Been loving Necro so far, very nice mini xpac Blizzard


----------



## Crazy9000

Got my GR70 done. Now to find a primal ancient...


----------



## StealthSkull

Did a 50 on Hardcore with the pet build for monk. T11 is where I'm at atm.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DANG...
> 
> I am not sure who I am going to crawl to 70 with now. Lemans is no-show for quite a while, Twink has moved to XB1, Crazy is probably going H.C., Download is 95% MIA, and StealthSkull...well who the hell knows whats going on with StealthSkull.


You and lemans are the only ones not here lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Server lagged out last night (softcore), and I saw myself die right before the disconnect message came up. Think I am going to stay softcore for a bit lol.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Server lagged out last night (softcore), and I saw myself die right before the disconnect message came up. Think I am going to stay softcore for a bit lol.


Funny cause I power leveled someone and they told the reason they died was because their cat ran over the keyboard. Lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Funny cause I power leveled someone and they told the reason they died was because their cat ran over the keyboard. Lol


That was how I died last season.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That was how I died last season.


I want a cat so badly. Only 5 more months.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> I want a cat so badly. Only 5 more months.


Are you getting a cat when you get out, or just a pet in general?


----------



## dwolvin

If you are going to be east coast I know a good rescue place full of black cats...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Doom'll probably post soon his boy's already done a 99 Solo


LOL! actually, his boy is fightin' with Yoda (I believe, maybe an old account got "hacked" by brother Chris). They were up to 101/102 last I saw.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are you getting a cat when you get out, or just a pet in general?


That thar ain't no cat! That be a beast of yore, such as that of Leviathan!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DANG...
> 
> I am not sure who I am going to crawl to 70 with now. Lemans is no-show for quite a while, Twink has moved to XB1, Crazy is probably going H.C., Download is 95% MIA, and StealthSkull...well who the hell knows whats going on with StealthSkull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and lemans are the only ones not here lol
Click to expand...

I know...

I suck. 0


----------



## yahu

BTW - my buddy was a no-show @ season start, so I jumped on PC.


----------



## RW2112

I'm back home finally so rdy to get started, lol.


----------



## yahu

I'll be monitoring systems at work all night, trying to play D3 "in a window" lol I'm going to try and be online, but I'll be a horrible butt buddy...









*edit - I doubt I'll be able to run anything fun...just brain-dead mat/gem/key grind that I can quickly pause when shizz hits the fan...or I have to hide.







BTW - I passed the fugg out about 130A-ish to 2A Cray...you may have noticed I stopped being responsive







I think I was able to hit the esc key at some point as I woke up at 5A on the settings menu screen, still logged in.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I'm back home finally so rdy to get started, lol.


I didn't even...

maybe now


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'll be monitoring systems at work all night, trying to play D3 "in a window" lol I'm going to try and be online, but I'll be a horrible butt buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - I doubt I'll be able to run anything fun...just brain-dead mat/gem/key grind that I can quickly pause when shizz hits the fan...or I have to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I passed the fugg out about 130A-ish to 2A Cray...you may have noticed I stopped being responsive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was able to hit the esc key at some point as I woke up at 5A on the settings menu screen, still logged in.


Reminds me of @lemans81, all of season 1







. Except he didn't wuss out and would push GR on teamspeak still







.


----------



## yahu

and ask @lemans81 how well that job is workin' out for him.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'll be monitoring systems at work all night, trying to play D3 "in a window" lol I'm going to try and be online, but I'll be a horrible butt buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - I doubt I'll be able to run anything fun...just brain-dead mat/gem/key grind that I can quickly pause when shizz hits the fan...or I have to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I passed the fugg out about 130A-ish to 2A Cray...you may have noticed I stopped being responsive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was able to hit the esc key at some point as I woke up at 5A on the settings menu screen, still logged in.
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of @lemans81, all of season 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Except he didn't wuss out and would push GR on teamspeak still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Damn straight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> and ask @lemans81 how well that job is workin' out for him.


Low blow....


----------



## yahu

^I was just makin' sure you still kickin'


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Haven't been able to dedicate enough time this season. Have to thank the few who have helped push me along. I had an opening to take today off work but saw they were doing scheduled maintenance so decided against it. Maybe later this week. Wife just informed me we are staying out of town this weekend so there goes that idea as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Where does Necromancer place currently amongst the other builds for Season 11?


----------



## yahu

^I haven't looked much at the other characters on the LB but Necromancer is already at GR104 in season, last I checked.

@PerfectTekniqwell I suppose it was good to play with you for the short time I was able to!









I didn't expect this season to be 'record breaking' but...I'm paragon 500+ and still have found a gd gift. I believe S2 I went to para 411 before my first gift dropped. The difference there of course is paragon was a bit slower to come by back then. I realize gifts are feast or famine but I almost think during early game there should be a way to earn one. Whether that's through Season Journey, or maybe a one-time vendor buy, but for a lot of gold (not as easy to come by during the early game), etc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I haven't looked much at the other characters on the LB but Necromancer is already at GR104 in season, last I checked.
> 
> @PerfectTekniqwell I suppose it was good to play with you for the short time I was able to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect this season to be 'record breaking' but...I'm paragon 500+ and still have found a gd gift. I believe S2 I went to para 411 before my first gift dropped. The difference there of course is paragon was a bit slower to come by back then. I realize gifts are feast or famine but I almost think during early game there should be a way to earn one. Whether that's through Season Journey, or maybe a one-time vendor buy, but for a lot of gold (not as easy to come by during the early game), etc.


I've found 2 gifts already.


----------



## yahu

^see, that's why I'm about to kick you out of the clan...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^see, that's why I'm about to kick you out of the clan...


WHY IS THE WORLD SO UNFAIR?!?


----------



## yahu

^if it's one thing I can't abide...it's whining. You are OUT!


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I achieved all my goals for the season







. Did a GR70 and got a good primal ancient (in-geom).


----------



## b.walker36

finished an 86 today. 5xx somthing on the leaderboard. Won't last long. Although I don't hink your supposed to push greater rifts with nems on lol


----------



## yahu

bwalker pointed out that I was whining about not getting a gift...so I re-invited the n00b...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> bwalker pointed out that I was whining about not getting a gift...so I re-invited the n00b...


Watch me be your good luck charm to find a gift


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Watch me be your good luck charm to find a gift


While I really wish that were true...quite literally, I logged in to make the change, bwalker asked what you did, I explained the situation and re-added you...and *he* got a gift!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> While I really wish that were true...quite literally, I logged in to make the change, bwalker asked what you did, I explained the situation and re-added you...and *he* got a gift!!!


So what you are saying is that HE stole my good luck charm from YOU. Let's kick him out now!


----------



## yahu

careful...you knows I have an itchy trigger finger!


----------



## Crazy9000

I think we should kick @StealthSkull if he doesn't get GR 70 tonight.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think we should kick @StealthSkull if he doesn't get GR 70 tonight.


Dude I saw my life pass before me on the last GR. I didn't even finish it because it was 1:30am so yeah. I'm rank 36 though lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think we should kick @StealthSkull if he doesn't get GR 70 tonight.


I second this...


----------



## Crazy9000

BTW, anyone try the challenge rift? Man it was painful to play monk with no movement, or really even toughness, skills. I don't mind wacky builds that just don't deal enough damage to be used, but that was like they had a random number generator make a build and gave it as the challenge.

I really wanted the bounty mats tho, so I suffered through it. Took two tries the figure out what the heck I was supposed to do with that character


----------



## StealthSkull

Dude ahashake is on right now and he said hes been playing d2


----------



## gunslinger0077

Hey folks. thinking about making a return which class has better pet build necro or WD. I havent read anything since necro came out.


----------



## yahu

what up, gun? Necro has the better pet build atm, by far. A few different variants, actually. Also, the season starting set is the main pet build that people use for the Necro.

WD hasn't changed, at least for pet build. The main build that bubbled up last season was a Legacy of Nightmares build (ring set that relies on all ancients...so pain in the ass to build), where main dmg comes from Spirit Barrage. It was nerfed 2 or 3 PTR ago, but then quietly made viable.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well it looks like Stealth gets to stay in, sorry twinkle







.


----------



## yahu

^meh, I've gotten my fill of kicking for the day.

Babysitting work crap again...fack...I might "WFH" end of the week tho.


----------



## killuchen

My first primal this season! Come to me LoN build!


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well it looks like Stealth gets to stay in, sorry twinkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now I gotta get front page.


----------



## dwolvin

Nice! I was able to hop on long enough to finish the main season last night, and I really am enjoying the Necro pet army. Not sure I'm going to grind for a tab, but I know I should (missed a bunch in the early seasons- didn't know about them).


----------



## yahu

On this 26th day, of the 7 month, in the year of our lord 2017, one twinkle of nuts hath dropped a gift, at the level of paragons five hundred and nineteen. There shant be any kickings today. I bid you good day.

@killuchen nice barber! I need to get back to WD at some point and try the build. Are you in the clan?


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> On this 26th day, of the 7 month, in the year of our lord 2017, one twinkle of nuts hath dropped a gift, at the level of paragons five hundred and nineteen. There shant be any kickings today. I bid you good day.
> 
> @killuchen nice barber! I need to get back to WD at some point and try the build. Are you in the clan?


LOL Thanks! The guild is on EU ya? I'm NA


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I feel like my build needs more toughness...


----------



## LazarusIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> LOL Thanks! The guild is on EU ya? I'm NA


Guild is NA with (I think) a few EU players. You good!

Big thanks to Crazy and H3llScr3am for the back-packing and whatnot! Hopefully I'll be able to put some more time into the game soon


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> LOL Thanks! The guild is on EU ya? I'm NA


Yeah, we're mostly in NA. include your battletag (with #1234 included) and I can add you if you'd like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I feel like my build needs more toughness...


which build you workin' on? If Rathma, you have decripify+dayntee belt for reduced dmg. blood rush has a run that grants toughness (potentcy?). Bone armor has a run for more toughness (dislocate?). You could also run a toughness gem like gildebeast or esoteric. you could also run unity on you and your follower. there is also playing with the devour skill which will give you added health for corpses, etc.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Yeah, we're mostly in NA. include your battletag (with #1234 included) and I can add you if you'd like.
> which build you workin' on? If Rathma, you have decripify+dayntee belt for reduced dmg. blood rush has a run that grants toughness (potentcy?). Bone armor has a run for more toughness (dislocate?). You could also run a toughness gem like gildebeast or esoteric. you could also run unity on you and your follower. there is also playing with the devour skill which will give you added health for corpses, etc.


Yes please! Killuchen#1994


----------



## yahu

^will do! I'm stuck on a surface most of the day, but later this afternoon I'll get you added.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Yeah, we're mostly in NA. include your battletag (with #1234 included) and I can add you if you'd like.
> which build you workin' on? If Rathma, you have decripify+dayntee belt for reduced dmg. blood rush has a run that grants toughness (potentcy?). Bone armor has a run for more toughness (dislocate?). You could also run a toughness gem like gildebeast or esoteric. you could also run unity on you and your follower. there is also playing with the devour skill which will give you added health for corpses, etc.


I use the Rathma Skeleton Mage build. Still collecting good gear for Inarius Skeleton single target DPS build.

Oh I can do probably up to GR80. The problem is I can get one-shotted rather easily by BS attacks. I will still complete the GR with plenty of time to spare mind you, just rather have 5 upgrade chances instead of 4.


----------



## yahu

my biggest pain one-shot is start a level with say witches or goatmen spears, etc. with a lag spike. before I can get decrepify off *splat* I haven't had the time to put into actually pushing GR, so I've just been building mats/keys/some gems I'll eventually need on speed runs.

you probably know, but just in case - Inarius got nerfed with Miranae. You're better off with Rathma and Trag-Ouls now. It wasn't so much the damage Miranae was causing when proc'd, but the benefit of the heal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> my biggest pain one-shot is start a level with say witches or goatmen spears, etc. with a lag spike. before I can get decrepify off *splat* I haven't had the time to put into actually pushing GR, so I've just been building mats/keys/some gems I'll eventually need on speed runs.
> 
> you probably know, but just in case - Inarius got nerfed with Miranae. You're better off with Rathma and Trag-Ouls now. It wasn't so much the damage Miranae was causing when proc'd, but the benefit of the heal.


For me, it's stupid things like a mob jumping through a wall or doorway and hitting me through a group of pets. I literally can't see them and then BAM, dead. Explosions from dead Grotesque where I can't see the blue ring from all the skeletal mages are annoying as well, same with off screen charges.

The new build I am saving up for is a super high single target DPS build that doesn't use Mianae thankfully. It's mainly for GR pushing. The gear I have now just simply is not good enough.


----------



## yahu

are you talking about the Inarius build for group GR pushing? I think it relies on the offhand to continue stacking skele-dmg against RG.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> are you talking about the Inarius build for group GR pushing? I think it relies on the offhand to continue stacking skele-dmg against RG.


Bone Ringer definitely helps with the damage buff via Skeles.


----------



## yahu

I don't believe I've even looked at multiplayer LB yet. sounds like a crazy RG killah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I don't believe I've even looked at multiplayer LB yet. sounds like a crazy RG killah.


LOL that's because that is all that build is good for.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I was just makin' sure you still kickin'


It was a question....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> It was a question....


----------



## StealthSkull

That stupid ring krysbin's sentence will not drop I've spent over 20K blood on it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> That stupid ring krysbin's sentence will not drop I've spent over 20K blood on it.


They drop like hotcakes for me, just not a good one. Not a single one thus far have CHC or CHD. A good Travelers Pledge or Compass Rose on the other hand...


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They drop like hotcakes for me, just not a good one. Not a single one thus far have CHC or CHD. A good Travelers Pledge or Compass Rose on the other hand...


Well thats because the main stat is attackspeed which makes ur chances less of getting crit. I just want to cube it for my speed mage build.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthSkull*
> 
> Well thats because the main stat is attackspeed which makes ur chances less of getting crit. I just want to cube it for my speed mage build.


Ah ok... hope you find one soon!


----------



## Crazy9000

I made a ghetto akkhans hammer build on my hardcore crusader, seems like it will work until I find the hammer set. Ran without Stealth carry for first time, managed to do a GR25 in like 3.20. My toughness was a little low, but whats the point of HC if you don't keep things interesting







.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I made a ghetto akkhans hammer build on my hardcore crusader, seems like it will work until I find the hammer set. Ran without Stealth carry for first time, managed to do a GR25 in like 3.20. My toughness was a little low, but whats the point of HC if you don't keep things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't worry we will make u strong like bull.


----------



## RW2112

Finally got my solo 70 completed tonight, lol. Wasn't pretty but it's done....


----------



## killuchen

Got my second primal today. :O I've been pretty damn lucky this season. First primal was a barber and now this... ayyy


----------



## yahu

^sweet jay-zus! are you upgrading rares, reforging, or getting these from drops? I have gotten a primal Kymbo's gold, and neither CC/CHD were default...so it's pretty much DOA.

BTW - not sure you got my message regarding your current clan. If you don't want to leave it then you can't join our clan. Up to you, of course, just let me know if you still want in.


----------



## smithsrt8

Anyone want another member for their clan...I have a Wizard/Demon Hunter/Necro (Paragon 227) I am looking for some people to team up with...I have a cheater character on XBONE (typical Russian fast sword bs!) so my PC characters are all "clean" ...I don't have any seasonal characters...they are normal only...Hit me up my Gamer ID on Battle.net is Arcticblue#1759

I took a LONG break from PC and Xbox but picked them both back up about 2 weeks ago...my Xbox character is 1229 Paragon...but I cheated so who cares right!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was lucky the last few days; found a primal ancient Compass Rose and two more gifts.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithsrt8*
> 
> Anyone want another member for their clan...I have a Wizard/Demon Hunter/Necro (Paragon 227) I am looking for some people to team up with...I have a cheater character on XBONE (typical Russian fast sword bs!) so my PC characters are all "clean" ...I don't have any seasonal characters...they are normal only...Hit me up my Gamer ID on Battle.net is Arcticblue#1759
> 
> I took a LONG break from PC and Xbox but picked them both back up about 2 weeks ago...my Xbox character is 1229 Paragon...but I cheated so who cares right!!


hey - I'll send you an invite to the clan on PC. Most here don't play on XBOX, but I did for part of last season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was lucky the last few days; found a primal ancient Compass Rose and two more gifts.


sonuva...







Not only a primal Compass Rose, but CC/CHD too. I'm sure if I ever get one it will be VIT/AR/Armor, or some nonsense.









I am starting to get gifts finally. I think I've gotten 5 or 6 total at this point.


----------



## RW2112

^^^^ Lucky dog, I've only got 1 gift so far this season...


----------



## yahu

I didn't feel lucky waiting so long for my first.


----------



## Alex132

Having lots of fun with the Necro this season. Love how some of the styles and skills (albeit very few) are very heavily inspired from D2.

I feel like if the game was released as it is now, it woulda been a very good hit.


----------



## yahu

^The game being Diablo 3, ~5 years later? I assume you're saying this is the patch that made the game fun for you?









Personally I've enjoyed the many phases of D3. I didn't have the context of D2 so that might have helped. It could also be how I approach the game as a relatively casual experience, with occasional sharp spikes of activity.

I've also enjoyed playing the necromancer. What was the "Fishymancer" that tha Taco always talked about? (I'm sure I could look it up) I'm wondering if Blizzard will ramp up other classes or ramp down the necro going forward. necro is gd strong really quickly.


----------



## Alex132

I mean if the game came out 5 years ago in the state it is now, I think it woulda been waaay better received than it was.


----------



## StealthSkull

I just want to build that LoN WD because the necro is to boring for me.


----------



## yahu

it would be hard to argue against any product, especially something like a globally played game, receiving 5 years of in-the-field R&D not being better received? I would have probably been better received 5 years ago if I knew what I know now. Wait...maybe not.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^The game being Diablo 3, ~5 years later? I assume you're saying this is the patch that made the game fun for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I've enjoyed the many phases of D3. I didn't have the context of D2 so that might have helped. It could also be how I approach the game as a relatively casual experience, with occasional sharp spikes of activity.
> 
> I've also enjoyed playing the necromancer. What was the "Fishymancer" that tha Taco always talked about? (I'm sure I could look it up) I'm wondering if Blizzard will ramp up other classes or ramp down the necro going forward. necro is gd strong really quickly.


For all the D2 fans that I know personally as well as for me, D3 was an abomination when it was first released. It was basically as if Blizzard took a dump on the Mona Lisa or David and expected us to pay more for it. Servers constantly lagged causing rubber bands all over the place, auction house was horribly implemented and made things even worse, legendaries were purposely worse than rare items, Whimsy was utter garbage, and the storyline was and still is a joke. Elemental damage was useless and just for show. The loot system was atrocious and the lack of a skill tree completely took away the RPG element of aRPG. Like STR or DEX on a wand Blizzard? Seriously?!? Basically, it was the devs trying to throw away everything that made D2 great and make a new game that they wanted instead of what the fans wanted.

The game has changed significantly for the better, as much as it could be without just re-doing the entire game at least. We have legendary gems, a crafting cube, and various ways to make existing loot better now along with a much smarter loot system that helped alleviate a lot of the game's shortcomings. I still don't like the way skills and character stats are handled, but it is what it is. As long as Jay Wilson has zero say in the development of D4 though, I will be cautiously optimistic. That dreadful man truly hurt the franchise IMO.


----------



## brazilianloser

Necro seems alright to me. Easy to push with but also very squishy.

The one thing I wish they would do for me is allow for custom ui... then the game would be dam good in my opinion.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For all the D2 fans that I know personally as well as for me, D3 was an abomination when it was first released. It was basically as if Blizzard took a dump on the Mona Lisa or David and expected us to pay more for it. Servers constantly lagged causing rubber bands all over the place, auction house was horribly implemented and made things even worse, legendaries were purposely worse than rare items, Whimsy was utter garbage, and the storyline was and still is a joke. Elemental damage was useless and just for show. The loot system was atrocious and the lack of a skill tree completely took away the RPG element of aRPG. Like STR or DEX on a wand Blizzard? Seriously?!? Basically, it was the devs trying to throw away everything that made D2 great and make a new game that they wanted instead of what the fans wanted.
> 
> The game has changed significantly for the better, as much as it could be without just re-doing the entire game at least. We have legendary gems, a crafting cube, and various ways to make existing loot better now along with a much smarter loot system that helped alleviate a lot of the game's shortcomings. I still don't like the way skills and character stats are handled, but it is what it is. As long as Jay Wilson has zero say in the development of D4 though, I will be cautiously optimistic. That dreadful man truly hurt the franchise IMO.


why the mixed messages? stop beatin' around the bush, and tell us how you really feel!









it almost seems a little good (in an odd way) that I missed D2. I played the shizz out of D1, but D2 came at a time in my life where I didn't have the time to sink. I really shouldn't sink the time now TBH, but I burn the candle, and play when I can (and sometimes when I ought not to be...







)


----------



## brazilianloser

I got every piece of gear i need for my speed build w/ the exception of royal grandeur... been farming act 1 bounties for two days now and nada... Life is rough.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> I got every piece of gear i need for my speed build w/ the exception of royal grandeur... been farming act 1 bounties for two days now and nada... Life is rough.




I barely got it, but was a rough week farming Act I


----------



## StealthSkull

Might be the first season I got mine on the second try. (Was helping someone get all the acts done so I wasn't even farming it.)


----------



## RW2112

Got this last night


----------



## dwolvin

Nice!


----------



## We Gone

X2


----------



## yahu

I'd toss them...no phys secondary.









@brazilianloser If you still need them later (I'll try to get on, though last night was fail), I'll help you farm.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'd toss them...no phys secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @brazilianloser If you still need them later (I'll try to get on, though last night was fail), I'll help you farm.


Finally got one. Now just farming and trying to push for that solo gr75. Just having a hard time doing some of these high gr builds folks have out there for necro. And the build i am running is only good for speed farming.


----------



## yahu

^you looking for GR75 for the seasonal conquest? What build are you running speeds? using something like Steuart boots?

the necro is fairly squishy, actually. you either rely on range and your pets to aggro, or blood rush jumping through mobs and whatnot with the blood build. you basically need to keep as much cursed, rely on the belt, and either use a toughness gem or go more glass cannon. you could also rely on healing, such as from skele's, devour, etc.


----------



## StealthSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Finally got one. Now just farming and trying to push for that solo gr75. Just having a hard time doing some of these high gr builds folks have out there for necro. And the build i am running is only good for speed farming.


Look on diablo fans for a good build if u need a reference


----------



## brazilianloser

Yeah I have seen the builds there... the top one is the tragul corpse lance one... but that build is a little boring. You are fishing for a good rift along with good density and a good amount of elite packs. I have been running a variation of skeletal mage build using ratma set. I guess i just need to keep farming for some ancients.


----------



## yahu

nah, I don't think you need ancients. Well, I don't know, I guess I should look at your build.







I've found you just have to be patient, kinda hang back and manage your pets. I'd kind of rather be in the thick of things, but that's when things go *pop*


----------



## StealthSkull

http://www.diablofans.com/builds/92364-tragouls-speed-mages-t13-gr70

Try this build out.

Get ur stacks to 100 and then just maintain ur mages. Sit back and watch them do damage by throwing ur skeletons at the enemy and keep on getting blood orbs for stacks.


----------



## RW2112

I did my GR 75 using Rathmas with no augments doing the Mage - Singularity build that's out there. Hardest issue was building essence back after casting the mage but it's doable


----------



## brazilianloser

Primal Ancients must be an extremely rare breed... since unlocking it I have done dozens of 70+ gr and not even a bad one has dropped.

Been doing 80 pretty comfortably. If anyone wants to group up and do some push as a group.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Primal Ancients must be an extremely rare breed... since unlocking it I have done dozens of 70+ gr and not even a bad one has dropped.
> 
> Been doing 80 pretty comfortably. If anyone wants to group up and do some push as a group.


That's unusual. I've had at least 20 drop for me already though only 3 or 4 have been useful or good. Make sure you have *solo'd* GR70 at least once.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> I did my GR 75 using Rathmas with no augments doing the Mage - Singularity build that's out there. Hardest issue was building essence back after casting the mage but it's doable


Are you using that skill + rune that drops health globes along with reaper wraps?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's unusual. I've had at least 20 drop for me already though only 3 or 4 have been useful or good. Make sure you have *solo'd* GR70 at least once.


Well as I stated I have unlocked it already for a while now. Up to 82 solo. Got four gems to 75+ which should give you an idea of how many times i have cleared 70+. Yet not a single one yet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well as I stated I have unlocked it already for a while now. Up to 82 solo. Got four gems to 75+ which should give you an idea of how many times i have cleared 70+. Yet not a single one yet.


Sorry, missed that. I hope you find one soon!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Well as I stated I have unlocked it already for a while now. Up to 82 solo. Got four gems to 75+ which should give you an idea of how many times i have cleared 70+. Yet not a single one yet.


Just as a side note, you don't have to be in a GR70+ to find primals. Doing a GR70 solo makes it so they are able to drop for your account, but they can drop while doing torment 2 bounties or even just upgrading rares in the cube.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Just as a side note, you don't have to be in a GR70+ to find primals. Doing a GR70 solo makes it so they are able to drop for your account, but they can drop while doing torment 2 bounties or even just upgrading rares in the cube.


Yeah I was aware of that. Was just curious if others were having the same amount of luck as I am having. Been hitting those rifts, gr and bounties hard and not even an useless one has gone by yet.


----------



## yahu

I ain't been playing in a couple-a weeks. Necro is just too gd dumb-dumb strong. I might fire up on XBL and see how easy it would be there. I imagine blood-god build would be more difficult since you want to be able to target precisely, but rathma pets should be fine. I might get on there (PC) tonight actually.

GD - I saw Metallica last night. Finally took my kid to see them, so that was a lot of fun. Avenged Sevenfold opened, which was pretty good. Prior to them was Gojira, who friggin' rocked! As an added bonus, Mix-Master-Mike started the show, who I used to follow in the 90's/early-2000's. It was a great concert, and outside for the first time in a while, up here.

BTW - @brazilianloser I'm pretty sure I've played much fewer high GR than you to this point and I've gotten a few primals. None have been worth a crap, with the most exciting being a non-perfectly rolled Kymbo's Gold (RIP).


----------



## RW2112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you using that skill + rune that drops health globes along with reaper wraps?


yep, sure am.

So far primal wise I've got the Rathma's gloves, a Leoric's Crown, a Grandfather 2h sword and a Trag'oul's Corroded Fang...


----------



## yahu

^Oooh, let's see the fang!


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> yep, sure am.
> 
> So far primal wise I've got the Rathma's gloves, a Leoric's Crown, a Grandfather 2h sword and a Trag'oul's Corroded Fang...


Nice the fang would actually be useful... I final got one and it was that thunder something belt.. lol


----------



## RW2112

I was wrong, wasn't the fang but the Funerary Pick. Got the helm this morning.


----------



## yahu

^you lyin' piece of poo!









*edit - the only usable primal I've gotten was S10 on XBOX. I dropped primal bracers with the right element, primary, vit, and crit. I was actually able to use it across a couple toons as the element was correct, so I just had to reroll primary. So far in S11 I've gotten grandfather, warmonger, kymbo's gold, and some other random useless junk that I've forgotten.

I have been playing with an Inarius speed build - was able to clear a T13 in under 4 (to complete Guardian) playing solo.


----------



## yahu

I'm assuming everyone saw the 2.6.1 PTR patch notes. still early, obviously, but looks like they're going to buff classes up to try and even up with necro. they're fixing some niggling issues with necro as well.

copy/paste for those of you that can't go to the link from work (it's a super long update, and probably loses all formatting like struck-through text):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CLASSES
Barbarian Skills
Battle Rage
Bloodshed
Has been redesigned:
Deal damage equal to 20% of your recent Critical Hits to enemies within 20 yards every 1 second.
Note: Bloodshed caused performance issues when encountering high enemy density, particularly when combined with Whirlwind, Pain Enhancer, and Gem of Efficacious Toxin.

Crusader Skills
Blessed Hammer
Limitless
Has been redesigned:
Increase the damage of Blessed Hammer to 640% weapon damage as Holy and increase its area of effect by 20 yards.
Note: The extra projectiles created by this rune were causing performance issues in cases with high enemy density.

Necromancer Skills
Command Skeletons
Commanding your Skeletal Warriors will break crowd control effects on them
Skeletal Warriors will no longer die after taking too many hits
Design Philosophy: When we were first designing Command Skeletons, we wanted to capture the feeling of being an undead commander by having skeletons regularly spawn around the Necromancer and charge into battle during combat. It created a cool visual, but as the class evolved through Set bonuses and Legendary powers, it became clear that this visual began to hinder gameplay for some builds. Skeletal Warriors now have the same defenses as all other pets in the game.
Devour
Voracious
Resource cost reduction stacks granted from this rune will now stack and are no longer overridden from multiple casts.
Simulacrum
Added a glow to the skill icon to indicate when Simulacrum is active.
Skeletal Mage
This skill will now display the duration of the oldest mage raised as a buff in addition to the total number of mages active
Design Philosophy: This change is largely to provide transparency to players on the duration of their mage armor. This will be especially useful to players using the Bones of Rathma set. It's our goal that players will no longer feel compelled to refresh their Skeletal Mage counter when they're already at max.
Bone Armor
Essence cost removed.
Can now be cast while moving.
Army of the Dead
Frozen Army
The pulsing damage from this rune has been spread out
Design Philosophy: This was done to ensure enemies within range are evenly hit and to better align with the visual. This will result in more targets being hit more consistently for the stated weapon damage amount.
Necromancer Passives
Fueled By Death
The movement speed bonus from this passive can now exceed the 25% cap

Witch Doctor Skills
Soul Harvest
Adding a stack or refreshing Soul Harvest now refreshes all stacks of Soul Harvest.
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue which prevented Army of the Dead from sometimes triggering when the player is immediately afflicted by a monster's crowd control after casting it
Fixed an issue where enemy monsters could heal themselves when striking another monster afflicted by Leech
Fixed a bug which caused Skeletal Mages to sometimes spawn up in the air
Fixed an issue where the firewall left behind by Arcane Orb - Scorch was not dealing damage
Fixed an issue which caused Skeletal Mages to lose their target when players used Command Skeletons to attack the same target
Fixed an issue which caused connection issues when players used a channeling skill while attempting to force move at the same time
Return to Top

ITEMS
General
Many Legendary and Set items have had their drop chance increased
Legendary Items

Barbarian
Bracers of Destruction
Seismic Slam deals 300-400% 400-500% increased damage to the first 5 enemies it hits.
Bracers of the First Men
Hammer of the Ancients attacks 50% faster and deals 150-200% 300-400% increased damage.
Fury of the Vanished Peak
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Seismic Slam damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Reduces the Fury cost of Seismic Slam by 40-50% and increases its damage by 400-500%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Gavel of Judgement
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Hammer of the Ancients damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Hammer of the Ancients returns 20-25 Fury if it hits 3 or fewer enemies. The damage of Hammer of the Ancients is increased by 400-500% and it returns 25 Fury if it hits 3 or fewer enemies.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Note: The Legendary power on this item is currently not functioning; this will be fixed in an upcoming patch
Girdle of Giants
Seismic Slam increases Earthquake damage by 80-100% 200-250% for 3 seconds.
Skull Grasp
Increase the damage of Whirlwind by 250-300% 400-500%
Standoff
Furious Charge deals increased damage equal to 200-250% 400-500% of your bonus movement speed.

Crusader
Blade of Prophecy
No longer rolls a bonus to Condemn damage as an inherent affix.
Two Condemned enemies also trigger Condemn's explosion and the damage of Condemn is increased by 350-450%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Bracer of Fury
Heaven's Fury deals 150-200% 300-400% increased damage to enemies that are Blinded, Immobilized, or Stunned.
Denial
Each enemy hit by your Sweep Attack increases the damage of your next Sweep Attack by 30-40% 100-125%, stacking up to 5 times.
Faithful Memory
Each enemy hit by Falling Sword increases the damage of Blessed Hammer by 50-60% 60-80% for 10 seconds. Max 10 stacks.
Fate of the Fell
Gain two additional rays of Heaven's Fury.
Heaven's Fury gains two additional rays and has its damage increased by 150-200%.
Frydehr's Wrath
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Condemn damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Condemn has no cooldown and has its damage increased by 450-600%, but instead costs 40 Wrath.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Gyrfalcon's Foote
Removes the resource cost of Blessed Shield and increases Blessed Shield damage by 400-500%.
Jekangbord
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Blessed Shield damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Blessed Shield ricochets to 6 additional enemies and has its damage increased by 300-400%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.

Demon Hunter
Dead Man's Legacy
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Multishot damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Legendary power now also increases Multishot damage, now reads Multishot hits enemies below 50-60% health twice and its damage is increased by 125-150%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Karlei's Point
The damage of Impale is increased by 60-80% and Impale it returns 10-15 Hatred if it hits an enemy already Impaled.
Manticore
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Multishot damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Reduces the Hatred cost of Cluster Arrow by 40-50% and increases its damage by 250-300%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Yang's Recurve
Multishot attacks 50% faster and its damage is increased by 125-150%.

Monk
Binding of the Lost
Each hit with Seven-Sided Strike grants 3.0-3.5% 4-5% damage reduction for 7 seconds.
Balance
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Tempest Rush damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
The damage of Tempest Rush is increased by 450-600% and when your Tempest Rush hits 3 or fewer enemies, it gains 100% Critical Hit Chance..
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
The Fist of Az'Turrasq
Exploding Palm's on-death explosion damage is increased by 250-300% 400-500%. 
Incense Torch of the Grand Temple
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Wave of Light damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Reduces the Spirit cost of Wave of Light by 40-50% and increases its damage by 450-500%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Scarbringer
The damage of Lashing Tail Kick is increased by 300% 450-600% to the first 7 enemies hit.

Necromancer
Bloodsong Mail
While in the Land of the Dead, Command Skeletons gains the effect of all runes and deals 100-125% additional damage and gains the effect of the Enforcer, Frenzy, Dark Mending and Freezing Grasp runes.
Bloodtide Blade
Death Nova deals 20-30% 80-100% increased damage for every enemy within 15 25 yards..
Dayntee's Binding
You gain an additional 40-50% damage reduction when there is an enemy afflicted by your Decrepify any of your curses.
Defiler Cuisses
Your Bone Spirit's damage is increased by 75-100% 400-500% for every second it is active.
Fate's Vow
Army of the Dead now deals an additional 200-250% damage and gains the effect of the Unconventional Warfare rune.
Golemskin Breeches
Your Golem's damage is increased by 100-125% and You take 30% less damage while it your Golem is alive and the cooldown on Command Golem is reduced by 20-25 seconds.
Leger's Disdain
Grim Scythe deals an additional 7-10% 65-80% damage for each point of essence it restores.
Lost Time
Your cold skills reduce the movement speed of enemies by 30%. In addition, your movement speed is increased by 4-5% 8-10% for 5 seconds. Maximum 5 stacks.
Maltorius' Petrified Spike
Bone Spear now costs 40 Essence and deals 375-450% 550-700% increased damage.
Mask of Scarlet Death
When paired with the Revive: Purgatory rune, the mega-revived monster will drop the same number of corpses were used to create it on death.
This item will now attempt to give preference to the strongest monster to become the mega-revive when selecting a group of corpses.
Nayr's Black Death
Each different poison skill you use increases the damage of your poison skills by 50-65% 75-100% for 15 seconds.
Scythe of the Cycle
Your Secondary skills deal 250-300% 350-400% additional damage while Bone Armor is active but reduce the remaining duration of Bone Armor by 4 seconds.
Steuart's Greaves
You gain 40-50% 75-100% increased movement speed for 2 10 seconds after using Blood Rush.
The Johnstone
Each corpse consumed in the Land of the Dead gGrants a 50 stacks of Macabre Knowledge when Land of the Dead expires. Macabre Knowledge increases the damage of Corpse Lance and Corpse Explosion by 150-200% while outside Land of the Dead.

Witch Doctor
Bakuli Jungle Wraps
Firebats deals 150-200% 250-300% increased damage to enemies affected by Locust Swarm or Piranhas.
Mask of Jeram
Pets deal 75-100% 150-200% increased damage.
Staff of Chiroptera
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Firebats damage as an inherent affix. Can still roll 10-15% as a random affix.
Firebats attacks 100% faster, and costs 70-75% less Mana, and has its damage increased by 150-200%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
The Short Man's Finger
Gargantuan instead summons three smaller gargantuans each more powerful than before that have their damage increased by 500-650%.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Note: There is currently a bug which causes the new and old versions of the ring to not work when both are equipped; this will be fixed in an upcoming PTR patch

Wizard
Orb of Infinite Depth
Each time you hit an enemy with Explosive Blast your damage is increased by 4% 8-10% and your damage reduction is increased by 15% 20% for 6 seconds. This effect can stack up to 4 times.
Ranslor's Folly
Energy Twister does 225-300% more damage and periodically pulls in lesser enemies within 30 yards.
Triumvirate
Your Signature Spells increase the damage of Arcane Orb by 150-200% 300-400% for 6 seconds, stacking up to 3 times.
Unstable Scepter
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Arcane Orb damage as an inherent affix.
The damage of Arcane Orb's is increased by 350-450% and its explosion triggers an additional time..
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.
Wand of Woh
No longer rolls Legendary-strength bonus to Explosive Blast damage as an inherent affix.
The damage of Explosive Blast is increased by 300-400% and 3 additional blasts are triggered after casting Explosive Blast.
Note: Existing versions of this item will also be changed to include the damage roll in the orange text, but will always roll a damage roll equal to the previous maximum possible.

Set Items
Barbarian
Immortal King's Call
(6) Set
While both Wrath of the Berserker and Call of the Ancients is active, you deal 400% 750% increased damage.
Might of the Earth
(6) Set
Increase the damage of Earthquake, Avalanche, Leap, Ground Stomp, Ancient Spear and Seismic Slam by 1200% 3000%.
The Legacy of Raekor
(4) Set
Furious Charge gains the effect of every rune and deals 300% 500% increased damage.
(6) Set
Every use of Furious Charge increases the damage of your next Fury-spending attack by 750% 1500%. This effect stacks. Every use of a Fury-spending attack consumes up to 5 stacks.
Wrath of the Wastes
(6) Set
Whirlwind gains the effect of the Dust Devils rune and all Whirlwind damage is increased by 800% 1700%.

Crusader
Armor of Akkhan
(6) Set
While Akarat's Champion is active, you deal 600% 900% increased damage and take 15% 20% less damage.
Thorns of the Invoker
(2) Set
Your Thorns damage now hits all enemies in a 15 yard radius around you. Each time you hit an enemy with Punish, Slash, or block an attack your Thorns is increased by 35% 115% for 2 seconds.
(6) Set
The attack speed of Punish and Slash are increased by 50% and deal 800% 1600% of your Thorns damage to the first enemy hit.

Demon Hunter
Embodiment of the Marauder
(6) Set
Your primary skills, Elemental Arrow, Chakram, Impale, Multishot, Cluster Arrow, Companions, and Vengeance deal 1200% 2100% increased damage for every active Sentry.
Natalya's Vengeance
(6) Set
After casting Rain of Vengeance, deal 500% 750% increased damage and take 60% reduced damage for 10 seconds.
Unhallowed Essence
(6) Set
Your generators, Multishot, and Vengeance deal 40% 70% increased damage for every point of Discipline you have.

Monk
Monkey King's Garb
(6) Set
Has been redesigned.
Lashing Tail Kick, Tempest Rush, and Wave of Light have their damage increased by 600% for each stack of Sweeping Wind you have.
Uliana's Stratagem
(4) Set
Your Seven-Sided Strike deals double 777% its total damage with each hit.
(6) Set
Increase the damage of your Exploding Palm by 250% 1800% and your Seven-Sided Strike detonates your Exploding Palm.

Necromancer
Pestilence Master's Shroud
(6) Set
Each corpse you consume grants you an Empowered Bone Spear charge that increases the damage of your next Bone Spear by 3000%. In addition, Corpse Lance and Corpse Explosion damage is increased by 1500%.
Trag'Oul's Avatar
(6) Set
Your Life-spending abilities deal 3300% increased damage but cost twice as much Life. Your healing from skills is increased by 100%.

Witch Doctor
Helltooth Harness
(2) Set
Enemies hit by your primary skills, Acid Cloud, Firebats, Zombie Charger, Zombie Dogs, Gargantuan, Grasp of the Dead, Piranhas, or Wall of Death are afflicted by Necrosis, becoming Slowed, taking 1500% weapon damage every second, and taking 20% increased damage from your attacks for 10 seconds.
(6) Set
After casting Wall of Death, gain 1400% 1700% increased damage for 15 seconds to your primary skills, Acid Cloud, Firebats, Zombie Charger, Zombie Dogs, Gargantuan, Grasp of the Dead, Piranhas, and Wall of Death.
Note: This set bonus is being temporarily disabled to fix an issue with the set. It will be re-enabled in a later PTR patch.
Note: The damage bonus for you against enemies affected with Necrosis causes performance issues when encountering high density. This change is not intended to be a nerf and, when coupled with the six-piece change, should be a net buff for the complete set. This change should not change the gameplay style of this set.
Raiment of the Jade Harvester
(2) Set
When Haunt lands on an enemy already affected by Haunt, it instantly deals 120 480 seconds worth of Haunt damage.
(6) Set
Soul Harvest consumes your damage over time effects on enemies, instantly dealing 300 1200 seconds worth of remaining damage.

Wizard
Firebird's Finery
(6) Set
Your damage is increased by 120% 200% and damage taken reduced by 3% for each enemy that is Ignited. This effect can stack up to 20 times. You always receive the maximum bonus whenever a nearby Elite monster is Ignited.
Vyr's Amazing Arcana
(6) Set
Increased number of Archon stacks gained when hitting with an Archon ability from 1 to 2.

Other Items
Shields acquired by Necromancer players can now properly roll the +Max Essence affix
Bug Fixes
Fixed an issue where Mimics created from Rabid Strike were not correctly inheriting the player's bonus damage from Lashing Tail Kick, Seven Sided Strike, Cyclone Strike, Exploding Palm and Wave of Light.
Fixed an issue where after dying, the pet damage bonus granted from Jesseth Arms could sometimes be lost if skeletons are re-commanded onto the same target.
Fixed an issue preventing the free Blood Nova granted by the Iron Rose from correctly granting the damage bonus from the Trag'Oul's six-piece bonus.
Fixed an issue causing certain items to drop for the Necromancer which are not able to be equipped by the class.
Fixed an issue preventing Necromancer primary skills from taunting enemies when Boyarsky's Chip is equipped.
Fixed an issue which prevented the +% Thorns damage bonus granted by Aberrant Animator from applying correctly to items such as the Spear of Jairo.

ADVENTURE MODE
Rifts
Reduced the number of deadends when Rifts choose the Temple of the Firstborn tileset.
Increased the amount of experience and Rift progress granted by the Hematic Disciple.
Reduced the fog effect in the Shrouded Moors tilesets in Rifts and Greater Rifts.
Shield Pylons no longer reflects damage back to attackers.
Note: Reflecting damage back to attackers caused performance issues when encountering high density.


----------



## Crazy9000

I want to try the buffed multishot.


----------



## yahu

^you should check with @lemans81. I hear he's an expert at buffing (or was that fluffing?) for multiple shots. multiple camera angles, even!


----------



## killuchen

How's the necro skelly mage build? Thinking about putting my WD on hold and looking to try a different class. I refuse to play the bloodlance build lol


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> How's the necro skelly mage build? Thinking about putting my WD on hold and looking to try a different class. I refuse to play the bloodlance build lol


I think I did a Grift 89 with very little effort around P600 or so. Currently on P1070 and should be able to go into the 90s.


----------



## yahu

@killuchen it's stupid strong. LB rank 1000 is GR95 last I saw. I haven't taken the time to push, but it's pretty gd easy mode. bloodlance is cancerous. I'm sure some people like that style of gameplay, but initially rushing along through GR70's, I'm not one of them.

I've been playing around with some variants of Inarius, and I haven't touched Pestilence, other than to master the dungeon in 1 or 2 tries. I can't remember which sets at this point but 2 dungeons were insta-master and the other 2 I was killing stuff too fast to master. Had to go in there butt-nekkid the 2nd time (well, of any dmg items) to master.

I've done more conquest/journey things, along with helping people in the communities. too much life crap to really sit down and focus. I might have some time tonight...but I might just get home and pass the fugg out.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you should check with @lemans81. I hear he's an expert at buffing (or was that fluffing?) for multiple shots. multiple camera angles, even!


Missing me so much you need me to come post for you?


----------



## yahu

^nah, more like all this talk leaning towards necrophilia makes me think of how much you'd enjoy the DLC!


----------



## Skye12977

Looking to get back into Diablo 3 a little bit, just used rebirth on one of my secondary characters.

If anyone's awake and up for playing, let me know.

Battletag: Azenor#1127


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Looking to get back into Diablo 3 a little bit, just used rebirth on one of my secondary characters.
> If anyone's awake and up for playing, let me know.
> 
> Battletag: Azenor#1127


if you aren't in a clan and want in ours, let me know. I'll check in a few minutes.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> if you aren't in a clan and want in ours, let me know. I'll check in a few minutes.


I've not played in about a year, so I'm not in a clan anymore, so sure.


----------



## yahu

totally forgot to do this yesterday...







invite just sent!


----------



## Skye12977

Are any of you able to login/play I keep getting the error 3006.


----------



## yahu

seems to work for me, well login at least. working, so not able to really play much.


----------



## Skye12977

A few others have the same problem.

https://us.battle.net/forums/en/d3/5386227/

Maybe just people using Charter Internet are having this problem?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Are any of you able to login/play I keep getting the error 3006.


No, unable to log in...error most likely relating to spite on this end.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No, unable to log in...error most likely relating to spite on this end.


It's weird though, it will even show that I have 0 friends online when I know I've got 8 friends actually online.


----------



## yahu

sucks - I just logged in and am running around.


----------



## FlawleZ

Stealth you give up on this season already?


----------



## yahu

is the season still going?







I haven't been online much at all. I thought with the family away I'd hit it more, but I've found myself at work or in bars most nights


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> is the season still going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been online much at all. I thought with the family away I'd hit it more, but I've found myself at work or in bars most nights


Yeah, and from what I remember from looking at dates last week, I think it should be going for roughly another month. I was wondering because I would still like to make a seasonal character, but all of my friends that I've done the last few seasons with have lost interest. I might just roll with you guys instead.
I have also just been playing a lot of other games, but that's how it is.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, and from what I remember from looking at dates last week, I think it should be going for roughly another month. I was wondering because I would still like to make a seasonal character, but all of my friends that I've done the last few seasons with have lost interest. I might just roll with you guys instead.
> I have also just been playing a lot of other games, but that's how it is.


If you aren't in a clan, I should be able to get you added to ours. It makes it easier to hook up with those that are still playing (not sure who atm since I haven't logged in since the weekend). It still seemed like there were several that were still playing though.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yeah, and from what I remember from looking at dates last week, I think it should be going for roughly another month. I was wondering because I would still like to make a seasonal character, but all of my friends that I've done the last few seasons with have lost interest. I might just roll with you guys instead.
> I have also just been playing a lot of other games, but that's how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't in a clan, I should be able to get you added to ours. It makes it easier to hook up with those that are still playing (not sure who atm since I haven't logged in since the weekend). It still seemed like there were several that were still playing though.
Click to expand...

I've been in the clan for a month or two now. There has usually been someone on when I hop on to fiddle around with some non-seasonal stuff.


----------



## yahu

whoops - I'm sure I forgot your name in-game!


----------



## PaPaBlista

Is there a thumbs up button or a way to like this comment..... welll i do


----------



## PaPaBlista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I made a ghetto akkhans hammer build on my hardcore crusader, seems like it will work until I find the hammer set. Ran without Stealth carry for first time, managed to do a GR25 in like 3.20. My toughness was a
> 
> little low, but whats the point of HC if you don't keep things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .







trying to post Ole Elvis's Ghetto vid but the interweb as it is getting is f'---ing me.... Dammit

even screwed up my quote G Dammit


----------



## FlawleZ

Well finished a GR60 last night on my HC Wiz without Archon build. A 62 puts me on leaderboards which I think is doable just scary because stuff hurts so much without Archon lol


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm finally beat a GR75 Solo with the innarius Necromancer build, I need to upgrade my gear with gems, I'm into that, I hope I can beat a GR80 before the Seasson ends, in this seasson I´m reached more paragon and achievements than ever on the game, jejeje my non-seassonal characters had like 560 paragon and in this seasson I'm about to reach 800 ^^


----------



## yahu

^grats! Any reason you're going with Inarius over the other builds? (rathma and trag-ouls)? Is it because you want to go with a different build than the more popular, or the playstyle, or you just have the right gear for Inarius? Just curious.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^grats! Any reason you're going with Inarius over the other builds? (rathma and trag-ouls)? Is it because you want to go with a different build than the more popular, or the playstyle, or you just have the right gear for Inarius? Just curious.


jejeje, At first I get like 3 pieces of inarius en like 2 hours of gameplay, so I continue with that and it worked, a couple of days ago I get a Primal Trag-Ouls Guise, so I start leveling the gems that go better with this build, hope with this I can beat GR80.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> jejeje, At first I get like 3 pieces of inarius en like 2 hours of gameplay, so I continue with that and it worked, a couple of days ago I get a Primal Trag-Ouls Guise, so I start leveling the gems that go better with this build, hope with this I can beat GR80.


Interesting. Doing the season's journey on Necro should have given you a full Rathma's. Me and my friends are usually playing at night if you ever want to join us.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Interesting. Doing the season's journey on Necro should have given you a full Rathma's. Me and my friends are usually playing at night if you ever want to join us.


Yeah, I had the full rathma, at this time I had all the complete sets, but, you know, that inarius build was working and because I don't had too much time to play, I don't make experiments xD. I had a little time like 1 hour ago and make a test with trag-oul´s build, I need more practice or better equipment, I can outstand the life pay for the blood nova, I die like a noob in T13 (._. ), and yeah!! I'll be glad to join you!!, please add me: Carnage#1633


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone playing the PTR? Just read all the patch notes and this upcoming season is going to be HUGE. Looks like biggest change since release of RoS itself.


----------



## dwolvin

Did the season end already? I didn't notice...


----------



## yahu

^season is still going, and I don't believe the end date has been communicated yet.

the update is big, but mostly just buffing the bejeezus out of the classes to equalize them a bit. Jade doc looks interesting, with both a new dmg reduction and big power update.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^season is still going, and I don't believe the end date has been communicated yet.
> 
> the update is big, but mostly just buffing the bejeezus out of the classes to equalize them a bit. Jade doc looks interesting, with both a new dmg reduction and big power update.


I'm just happy to see them bringing a lot more endgame to each different set instead of pigeon holing people into the 1 or 2 specific builds that are the meta at the time. I'm also really excited to see viable GR pushing Wizard builds that don't rely on Archon. I can't stand it and refuse to play Archon wiz. Also seeing the return of WW Barb and Condemn Sader makes me happy.


----------



## yahu

I need to give PoE another try, especially now that it's on XBL (easier to pick-up/put-down). Last I tried it, I could not stand it. Just general gameplay was...bad. It does appear to get a lot of developer updates, so I suppose it's worth another shot.

BTW - I have been suuuper-casual playing D3 on XBL. I got Julian's Love ring so figured I should ding GR70 (and subsequently got my first primal that could actually be useful - the simulacrum amulet that rolled well). Interesting thing about XBL is it shows you your standing globally. With a much smaller player-base, I'm rank ~7000 worldwide.









I think the fact that there are streamers that generate income off D3 says the game isn't dead. Rhyyker (sp?) is one of the more varied in that he covers Overwatch and other games, but there are surprisingly quite a few that only stream D3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm just happy to see them bringing a lot more endgame to each different set instead of pigeon holing people into the 1 or 2 specific builds that are the meta at the time. I'm also really excited to see viable GR pushing Wizard builds that don't rely on Archon. I can't stand it and refuse to play Archon wiz. Also seeing the return of WW Barb and Condemn Sader makes me happy.


I think it's good that necro introduced at least 2 strong class builds as it seems like blizz is raising numerous builds per class. I haven't played PTR but some of the builds are getting major bumps, at least on paper (impale DH looks like it got a massive bump, but I haven't tried it in a while).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Last time I played PoE, the constant rubber banding for mana spam builds just got to be too much for me.


----------



## yahu

^for me it was more like a general disconnect between input and action. The map was horrible. The graphics weren't dynamic or engaging. a few of us played in a party and we couldn't figure out how to play well together. the centralized 'hubs' didn't make that much better.

I was by far the most committed ARPG player, but all of us felt roughly the same and promptly uninstalled PoE within a few hours. I realize part of the draw with PoE is the "depth" and how it's more like D2 in that regard.

Maybe I'm just getting old and crusty, but I generally like the fact that I can play D3 for several hours and progress from being a n00b, to building stronger, and stronger yet (T1 --> T6 --> T10 --> T13 with GR sprinkled throughout) on numerous characters. If I want to push really hard I can climb the leaderboards, or I can just keep it relatively casual.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The hardest things for me to get over coming from D2 to D3 were:
- The fact that my early epic gear did not matter once I hit 70
- That characters were no longer the same investment

D3 is fun in that you can quickly get to a high level with almost any build of any class.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The hardest things for me to get over coming from D2 to D3 were:
> - The fact that my early epic gear did not matter once I hit 70
> - That characters were no longer the same investment
> 
> D3 is fun in that you can quickly get to a high level with almost any build of any class.


It's possible now to obtain the updated gear as level 60 and with a full set o any class you become super powered compared to T6 as that's as far as you can go. Even clearing L70 T6 as level 60 is easy once geared.

What really set this game off on the wrong foot was the AH and poor itemization.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It's possible now to obtain the updated gear as level 60 and with a full set o any class you become super powered compared to T6 as that's as far as you can go. Even clearing L70 T6 as level 60 is easy once geared.
> 
> What really set this game off on the wrong foot was the AH and poor itemization.


I always wanted to try gearing a non expansion character, but then every time I realize you can't do adventure mode or rifts without expansion and it's not worth it lol.


----------



## yahu

part of me wonders if @flopper is @floppering off in the corner somewhere, watching these posts, thinking he got us riled up.









(purposely didn't truly link him - teehee)


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I always wanted to try gearing a non expansion character, but then every time I realize you can't do adventure mode or rifts without expansion and it's not worth it lol.


That's really the biggest drawback. You have to farm story mode which of course gets old. There's a couple runs you can do in Act IV and III that have a number of shrines you can use nems on and spawn quite a few champ packs. But at the end of the day the biggest challenge you can gear for is L70 T6 Ubers. Paragon gets a bit slow limited to T6 only too. I'm at 618 on my NonRos account but I don't play it too terribly much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It's possible now to obtain the updated gear as level 60 and with a full set o any class you become super powered compared to T6 as that's as far as you can go. Even clearing L70 T6 as level 60 is easy once geared.
> 
> What really set this game off on the wrong foot was the AH and poor itemization.


Oh I was referring to the most current state of both D2 and D3 in terms of enjoyment value. If we are comparing D2 to the launch of D3, there were all sorts of issues there.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Hey all, I was thinking of picking up Diablo III and the expansion on Amazon for $30. I was a big fan of torchlight and torchlight 2, torchlight 2 is probably one of my favorite games in my library. Do you guys think I'll have a fun experience with Diablo?


----------



## dwolvin

Sure- try to get the expansion, the act it adds is some of the best D3- and it opens up a large amount of stuff to do endgame.

Edited for 'I'm dumb'... Still, It's great fun, and almost anything is a viable way to play the story. Seasonal ladders are a bit more specialized and grindy if you do them, but they are totally optional.


----------



## yahu

first of all, pick up the D3 battle chest, which comes with D3 and RoS. Gamestop has the battle chest for $25. I picked one up from Ebay for $15 even!

Second, how did you play TL2? campaign or more gear grind/end-game? were you big into mods, cause there aren't really any in D3. I enjoyed TL2, but I never really got to any end-game point, so I'm not sure how to compare that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeWhoDared*
> 
> Hey all, I was thinking of picking up Diablo III and the expansion on Amazon for $30. I was a big fan of torchlight and torchlight 2, torchlight 2 is probably one of my favorite games in my library. Do you guys think I'll have a fun experience with Diablo?


For $30 I think it's a pretty good deal. There is quite a bit of content overall, as Blizzard has mostly been trying to keep people who bought it at launch interested as time goes on.


----------



## taem

Man I don't know how folks play hardcore in D3. I played hardcore in D2, Titan Quest, Sacred 2, etc, that's the mode I like, but in D3, it's too frustrating for me. Every other mob I get rooted or roped into the mob, and then walls pop on me, and then laser beams spawn on top of me. Are there items that grant immunity to these effects? Any tips on not getting rooted and then laser beamed?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Man I don't know how folks play hardcore in D3. I played hardcore in D2, Titan Quest, Sacred 2, etc, that's the mode I like, but in D3, it's too frustrating for me. Every other mob I get rooted or roped into the mob, and then walls pop on me, and then laser beams spawn on top of me. Are there items that grant immunity to these effects? Any tips on not getting rooted and then laser beamed?


It's pretty easy actually if you just play it safe. You gear up over time and priortize toughness and you start to get a feel for how much toughness vs damage you need as the difficulty scales up. It's actually a lot more exciting and if anyone here has played D3 and feels things get dull quickly, try hardcore.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

They need a mode where you can't repair items, but can still respawn after you die.


----------



## yahu

^yuck! I'd rather play HC!









@taem there are immunity amulets, but you wouldn't want to rely on them in most cases. Flawlez is right - you just need to scale appropriately. I assume you do that in the other games as well, but it sounds like you're relatively new to D3 if you're worried about rooting/pulling/arcane beams. tbh - arcane beams are one of the easier to avoid major affixes since you see them coming. One of the worst used to be arcane jailer, as they were insta-hit and did massive damage (damage has been lowered big time). Some of the tougher to avoid are things you can't see as well, like frozen or gd fatties exploding (while relatively easy to avoid, sometimes they litter the map).


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They need a mode where you can't repair items, but can still respawn after you die.


Sounds good, will make Durability a relevant stat.


----------



## yahu

I think I'd lose my shizz if I got that rare weapon or ring/amulet drop - such as a primal BiS - without the impervious secondary. That or everyone would be using those shoulders that make your gear immune to damage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I think I'd lose my shizz if I got that rare weapon or ring/amulet drop - such as a primal BiS - without the impervious secondary. That or everyone would be using those shoulders that make your gear immune to damage.


They would obviously have to take that out lol


----------



## yahu

^I'm "theory-crafting" here! Don't "theory-nerf" meh!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

It would be pretty similar to high level hardcore play now, where you save your best gear for pushing at the end of the season.

I don't think you realize how quickly gear breaks in higher rifts though







. I think your items break within an hour if you don't repair.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It would be pretty similar to high level hardcore play now, where you save your best gear for pushing at the end of the season.
> 
> I don't think you realize how quickly gear breaks in higher rifts though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think your items break within an hour if you don't repair.


I repair after every rift, who doesn't?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They would obviously have to take that out lol


No, but if they leave it in, then players would have to make a decision between having that super-sleek build for about 3 days, or protecting their Primal from damage. Would be cool, IMO


----------



## DoomDash

I found 2 brand new D3 posters I forgot to hang up. I hung them up now, #poser.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I found 2 brand new D3 posters I forgot to hang up. I hung them up now, #poser.


I don't have any posters, but I wear this shirt all the time lol

https://www.amazon.com/Heroes-Diablos-Premium-T-Shirt-Heather/dp/B00YI1BCHM/


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I found 2 brand new D3 posters I forgot to hang up. I hung them up now, #poser.


#wherepixat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't have any posters, but I wear this shirt all the time lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Heroes-Diablos-Premium-T-Shirt-Heather/dp/B00YI1BCHM/


great shirt!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I want a Soon (TM) shirt for Blizzard.


----------



## yahu

this was posted a few days ago, but I haven't gotten online to update here: https://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/21097429/season-11-ending-soon-10-6-2017

details regarding Season 11 end/Season 12 start:
Season 11 will be ending on the following dates and times:
- North America: Friday, October 20 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
- Europe: Friday, October 20 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
- Asia: Friday, October 20 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 12 will begin about three weeks afterward on the dates below:
- North America: Thursday, November 9 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
- Europe: Thursday, November 9 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
- Asia: Thursday, November 9 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

I'll actually be at a LAN party 11/10 - 11/12, so I'm not sure how much I'll get in. I'll be honest, it wouldn't be the first LAN where I played D3.







that will probably be my fallback plan if people start doing random stuff.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Season 11 will be ending on the following dates and times:
> - North America: Friday, October 20 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> - Europe: Friday, October 20 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
> - Asia: Friday, October 20 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 12 will begin about three weeks afterward on the dates below:
> - North America: Thursday, November 9 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> - Europe: Thursday, November 9 @ 5:00 p.m. CEST
> - Asia: Thursday, November 9 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


Thanks for this. Wow a lot sooner than I thought.

Although I don't know why I bother. The only D3 I play these days is, every season I make a character to get the armor set and wings and pet or whatever. And then the moment that is done I stop, until next season, repeat. That's literally all the D3 I play. Why do I do this? What is the point? Doesn't take long though fortunately.


----------



## yahu

^I'm about in the same boat. I get the conquests and run to a point, see the path to push further, play with the builds that look interesting to me, and then lose interest. The last couple seasons I fire it up on XBL with some buds when I get bored on PC, but I don't usually get past the point of getting the pet/wings, etc. This next season could be fun as they are beefin' the fugg out of so many builds.

I see D3 as a super-casual game that doesn't take long to "Power-Up" (Altered Beast drop...I bet ya'll didn't see that coming!). If there was a big change or D4, I'd get into it more, but at this stage I think most of us have put our time in. The most exciting part in D3 for can come with helping others that haven't been playing for years.







BTW - I thought I'd try Path of Exile on XBL, until I decided to look at some of the gameplay pix/videos like the below (skill tree), that make my penis soft...


----------



## Crazy9000

I'll probably do the season start for the DH buffs again, but idk I'll play with stealth or someone for like a week then get bored probably lol.


----------



## yahu

it was kinda fun watching Stealth take on HC head-on (aka, die repeatedly), ding GR70, get the occasional useless primal, and then eventually die/rage quit.


----------



## Mikecdm

Rank1 or bust


----------



## yahu

^he puts the "restart" in Seasonal restart!









how goes the hunt, Mike?


----------



## Mikecdm

like 600 keys into 109, gotten to the rg about 5 times with 2-2:30, but never an ads boss. Need about 3 min to kill non-moving single target boss and around 1:30-1:45 for something like saxtris or hamelin.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, can someone give an opinion on how much does Nephalem Glory actually help in ~75 lvl rifts? I see some sparks flying out, but for the life of me I can't get in a situation where I see how much damage they do. And does the damage depend on how many stacks you have, or just it happens more often the higher you go?


----------



## yahu

^tbh I don't hunt nephalem globes. my OCD does, but I don't.


----------



## FlawleZ

Season 12 will be a big breath of fresh air. With all the buffs coming to so many sets and classes it's going to create true diversity at the top of the leaderboards I believe for the first time ever.

4 man should really get interesting in season 12. Any of you guys want to group for LB again?


----------



## Mikecdm

IMO, all this diversity looks good on paper, but the top of the leaderboards will all be the same. At the beginning there might be a few different groups, then the asians will come up with some crazy meta and then NA and EU will follow suit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> IMO, all this diversity looks good on paper, but the top of the leaderboards will all be the same. At the beginning there might be a few different groups, then the asians will come up with some crazy meta and then NA and EU will follow suit.


That's only for those who care about pushing the top spots. For me personally, I rather just have fun. Never got into Blood Lance or Spirit Barrage or LoN builds. Hell my WD either used a dart build or HT gargantuan build. I don't think my monk ever used a build that did DPS, was always support.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Season 12 will be a big breath of fresh air. With
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> IMO, all this diversity looks good on paper, but the top of the leaderboards will all be the same. At the beginning there might be a few different groups, then the asians will come up with some crazy meta and then NA and EU will follow suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely there will be a particular setup and combination that will stand out at the very top. But it appears like the margins will be much closer now which is a win for everyone.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's only for those who care about pushing the top spots. For me personally, I rather just have fun. Never got into Blood Lance or Spirit Barrage or LoN builds. Hell my WD either used a dart build or HT gargantuan build. I don't think my monk ever used a build that did DPS, was always support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. I'm happy with being on the leaderboards in general, the higher the better but I won't sacrifice my enjoyment of the game to do so. Mostly why I refuse to play Archon Wizard and it's really the only meta for Wizard on LB last few seasons. I'm looking forward to seeing just how far a channeling build can go with Wiz solo and then if the changes with the channeling build and Nilfurs is enough for Wiz in 4 man as a dps role.
Click to expand...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> IMO, all this diversity looks good on paper, but the top of the leaderboards will all be the same. At the beginning there might be a few different groups, then the asians will come up with some crazy meta and then NA and EU will follow suit.


those crazy Ay-zhe-en-tals (I happen to be one, so I can say that)


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> those crazy Ay-zhe-en-tals (I happen to be one, so I can say that)


Everyone can say that, come on







But you guys are really great at figuring out games for some reason


----------



## yahu

I'm reading/replying as I criss-cross through multiple lanes of traffic (a stereotype in America is how bad Asian drivers are - not sure whether that translates the same to Europe








)


----------



## inedenimadam

So...anything good happening in D3? Should I hibernate another season?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm reading/replying as I criss-cross through multiple lanes of traffic (a stereotype in America is how bad Asian drivers are - not sure whether that translates the same to Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't think it does, at least I've never heard it unless someone was talking about an American movie


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm reading/replying as I criss-cross through multiple lanes of traffic


Are you one of the ones that does this on the freeway at 96MPH, or the ones the do it at 36MPH?


----------



## yahu

^YES!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Exactly. I'm happy with being on the leaderboards in general, the higher the better but I won't sacrifice my enjoyment of the game to do so. Mostly why I refuse to play Archon Wizard and it's really the only meta for Wizard on LB last few seasons. I'm looking forward to seeing just how far a channeling build can go with Wiz solo and then if the changes with the channeling build and Nilfurs is enough for Wiz in 4 man as a dps role.


I never had an issue with archon, I have actually enjoyed different variations over the passed few seasons. The thing that I don't like and made me stop pushing wizard is the manald heal. I can't stand a play style thats solely based on procs. No procs = no damage. I liked s4 vyrs archon. That was probably one of my favorites. Stack flame blades between cycles, do lots of damage, snapshot attack speed. Even firebirds was cool. Twister archon was very fishy on rg, but still wasn't bad.

So after giving up on wizard, I decided to give crusader a shot and it's very enjoyable. Always instant damage, die and do damage right away without having to wait two cycles to get back to potentially doing damage.

The thing about all this "balance" is that it's ok for the very casual players. The ones that play once a week or just the first week of the season. Beyond that, trying to get a group in communities, nobody will play with you unless you have part of the meta. Trying to do solo with a setup that is not the best doesn't make sense to me, but some people would rather try a play style that they enjoy versus pushing higher.

Right now there are 3-4 viable builds for monk. All can do over GR100. Gen monk can probably do the highest but I hate playing it and won't. There were a few viable builds for DH last season, not sure about this season, but I don't think much changed. I think barb gets the least love out of any class. For multiple seasons it's either been charge barb or whirlwind. Sader has been hammers last 2 and LoN bombard before that for a couple.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> The thing about all this "balance" is that it's ok for the very casual players. The ones that play once a week or just the first week of the season. Beyond that, trying to get a group in communities, nobody will play with you unless you have part of the meta. Trying to do solo with a setup that is not the best doesn't make sense to me, but some people would rather try a play style that they enjoy versus pushing higher.


Unfortunately Blizzard's QA is never going to go into the depths that the Koreans or other players do, so they can't really dictate the high level meta... although it would be nice if they paid some attention to high level play and fixed problems there, and at least made sure the meta changed from season to season.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I never had an issue with archon, I have actually enjoyed different variations over the passed few seasons. The thing that I don't like and made me stop pushing wizard is the manald heal. I can't stand a play style thats solely based on procs. No procs = no damage. I liked s4 vyrs archon. That was probably one of my favorites. Stack flame blades between cycles, do lots of damage, snapshot attack speed. Even firebirds was cool. Twister archon was very fishy on rg, but still wasn't bad.
> 
> So after giving up on wizard, I decided to give crusader a shot and it's very enjoyable. Always instant damage, die and do damage right away without having to wait two cycles to get back to potentially doing damage.
> 
> The thing about all this "balance" is that it's ok for the very casual players. The ones that play once a week or just the first week of the season. Beyond that, trying to get a group in communities, nobody will play with you unless you have part of the meta. Trying to do solo with a setup that is not the best doesn't make sense to me, but some people would rather try a play style that they enjoy versus pushing higher.
> 
> Right now there are 3-4 viable builds for monk. All can do over GR100. Gen monk can probably do the highest but I hate playing it and won't. There were a few viable builds for DH last season, not sure about this season, but I don't think much changed. I think barb gets the least love out of any class. For multiple seasons it's either been charge barb or whirlwind. Sader has been hammers last 2 and LoN bombard before that for a couple.


have you played with necromancer yet?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> have you played with necromancer yet?


I've only played znecro. I have the gear to run those rathma speeds, but never bothered to augment it or play it. Never tried solo with it either.


----------



## yahu

short of thorns necro, I don't think I looked at znecro build. I stopped playing PC pretty quick this season though, so might've missed it.


----------



## ronnin426850

MP Rift - full sweep vs reset after guardian? Seems the two camps are pretty radical sometimes


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> MP Rift - full sweep vs reset after guardian? Seems the two camps are pretty radical sometimes


I don't see how it's a debate. You would have to not care about bloodshards or GR keys to even argue for a full clear.


----------



## yahu

I feel like I get more legendary drops after the guardian at times, but I usually don't do full clears as much.. When I'm hunting for DB I'll clear to the guardian, and then jump through "good" levels to elite packs. If the levels are stinkers, I'll reset.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't see how it's a debate. You would have to not care about bloodshards or GR keys to even argue for a full clear.


Goblin pack chance.


----------



## yahu

gob packs are nice, but I don't do a full clear looking for one. BTW - full clear assumes a fast build. The slower the build I'm using, the more likely I am to reset.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Goblin pack chance.


The chance isn't better staying in the rift, you are way better off overall closing the rift and getting gobs in a new rift.

You typically need to town around RG to salvage anyways, just close rift while you're at it.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The chance isn't better staying in the rift, you are way better off overall closing the rift and getting gobs in a new rift.
> 
> You typically need to town around RG to salvage anyways, just close rift while you're at it.


What do you mean "the chance isn't better"? Of course it is better. If there is, say, 10% chance that there will be pack in the rift, and it spawns on a random level. Covering only 50% of the rift means you get half the chance to run into the pack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> gob packs are nice, but I don't do a full clear looking for one. BTW - full clear assumes a fast build. The slower the build I'm using, the more likely I am to reset.


Yes, fast build of course. And what I do is after the guardian I just scout the lower levels for gobs and just kill every elite I run into for death's breath. I skip over regular minions. If I happen to get some drop in the meantime -even better. If I only pick up the legendaries, I don't have to go back to salvage, it all fits.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> What do you mean "the chance isn't better"? Of course it is better. If there is, say, 10% chance that there will be pack in the rift, and it spawns on a random level. Covering only 50% of the rift means you get half the chance to run into the pack.


That's not how chances work. It's more like there's a 1% chance of the next mob pack you find to be a gob pack. Starting a new rift does not reduce your chances, it stays the same... except you get more RG loot for your time compared to full clear.

Some rare open maps are worth full clearing, just for mob density though. Just that one map, no point in going to next level.


----------



## yahu

it's funny - there's always a general desire in the back of my mind to play the game. Any time I get to talking about it, I want to jump in some Rifts/GR!


----------



## Mikecdm

I have very little desire to rip keys as of late. Yesterday I did make it to the rg like twice, both on double festering with good RG, but not enough time. Just a few more days left of ripping keys, unless some miracle occurs and I actually pass one.


----------



## CptAsian

Took a bunch of time over the weekend with a friend to grind through all of the season challenge chapters from scratch, no powerleveling. It took about 12 and a half hours, but I had a good time with the necromancer. I might play a bit more before the end of the season.


----------



## yahu

^all the challenges, or just through chapter 4 for the good stuff? necro is strong like bull, but it will be good to see the other classes beefcake up this coming patch.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^all the challenges, or just through chapter 4 for the good stuff? necro is strong like bull, but it will be good to see the other classes beefcake up this coming patch.


Just chapter four, no way I could get further in that much time. I think the farthest I've ever gotten was completing conqueror with a thorns crusader two seasons ago. That one was a lot of fun.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Just chapter four, no way I could get further in that much time. I think the farthest I've ever gotten was completing conqueror with a thorns crusader two seasons ago. That one was a lot of fun.


I could never get my thorns sader up properly, it always felt weak compared to the ww barbie. I'm rocking a blessed hammer crusader now and it feels more solid to me.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Just chapter four, no way I could get further in that much time. I think the farthest I've ever gotten was completing conqueror with a thorns crusader two seasons ago. That one was a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I could never get my thorns sader up properly, it always felt weak compared to the ww barbie. I'm rocking a blessed hammer crusader now and it feels more solid to me.
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, I tried that hammer build as well, and I wasn't too impressed with it, but I can't remember exactly why, despite it being the stronger build on paper. It also broke the audio on my computer.


----------



## Mikecdm

The hammer build moves super slow. It can make torment runs painful. Thorns Lon bombard is much faster and better for most things. For pushing high on the leaderboard, hammers is better. Unfortunately, fishing for a rift involves ripping lots of keys since you waste too much time skipping through bad maps.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> The hammer build moves super slow. It can make torment runs painful. Thorns Lon bombard is much faster and better for most things. For pushing high on the leaderboard, hammers is better. Unfortunately, fishing for a rift involves ripping lots of keys since you waste too much time skipping through bad maps.


Agreed, I'm just weird with my builds. For example, I didn't like Tal Rasha at all, used Firebird all the time. And my crusader is still pretty much beginner, I think it tops at Grift 50 or so. I haven't upgraded gems, haven't found the best versions of items yet, haven't cubed up additional Strength on anything. I just enjoy the way it plays.
This is it, btw:
https://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Ronnin426850-2161/hero/100203020

Not typical, i know







I don't care much about following build guides, half of the fun of that game is trying to find out what works, for me at least


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Just chapter four, no way I could get further in that much time. I think the farthest I've ever gotten was completing conqueror with a thorns crusader two seasons ago. That one was a lot of fun.


I kind of figured that was the case in ~12h with no pull, but figured I'd ask.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Funnily enough, I tried that hammer build as well, and I wasn't too impressed with it, but I can't remember exactly why, despite it being the stronger build on paper. It also broke the audio on my computer.


Hammers does take getting used to, but is super strong when implemented correctly. Just ask...oh, he already replied...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> The hammer build moves super slow. It can make torment runs painful. Thorns Lon bombard is much faster and better for most things. For pushing high on the leaderboard, hammers is better. Unfortunately, fishing for a rift involves ripping lots of keys since you waste too much time skipping through bad maps.


^this guy knows.







I threw together LoN thorns this season with gear mostly sourced from necro, and I think I waltzed through a GR55. It definitely tops quicker than hammers (obviously) but gd if it ain't easy fast. I'll use this often for any hunting builds (gobs, gear, etc.). When I'm not running shhhicken that is. I think monk is about the fastest, but I'm not too familiar with the build.

BTW - not sure what type of nerfs will hit prior to patch, but people are starting to release build videos as this was documented as the final PTR patch (not to say Blizz won't smack down nerf updates prior to patch/season). watched a quickie zuni pet build that wrekt GR95. That is the expected 3rd strongest build for WD, behind arachyr and jade. I do loves me some fetishes though. looking forward to seeing some of these builds!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So...anything good happening in D3? Should I hibernate another season?


If anything season 12 is a reason to return. Especially if you've snoozed though the Necro release.

I still say we need to try and push group LB again. Maybe HC this time. ?


----------



## yahu

can 4-man dmg builds get on the LB? I keed - it just always seems toughest to find support. I used to love playing WD support. *kicks dirt*


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> can 4-man dmg builds get on the LB? I keed - it just always seems toughest to find support. I used to love playing WD support. *kicks dirt*


Yep the good old Loc Doc. Support Sader is what I miss.


----------



## Mikecdm

The rathma speeds were pretty easy this season. Two dps necro, one znecro and one zbarb. Zpds necro just macro every skill, run around making globes appear. Zbarb, macro every skill and hold down WW. Go in circles picking up all the globes. Easy Gr100 in about 3-4min.


----------



## yahu

^ah, that's the znecro you mentioned. I hadn't gotten around to looking it up. I heard blizz was going to nerf the number of globe drops, cause the necro pops them out like crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yep the good old Loc Doc. Support Sader is what I miss.


Oh yeah, that support 'sader I liked too.


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone here doing season start? I have Fridays off, so I think I might leave work a few hours early and make a good go of the start.


----------



## yahu

I'm debating. If all my ducks are in a row, and I'm ready for the next day (LAN), then I will probably be on.

like a jackass, I'll probably be doing a system build the night before the LAN...


----------



## CptAsian

I've actually been playing my necro a lot right before the season end. I more or less finished a Rathma/Jesseth build, and I easily did a GR60 in a few minutes. I'm going to see if I can bring that up to 67-70 (previous seasonal record was with the crusader at 67) tomorrow. I've also gotten the champion challenges done. I have to say I'm pretty happy with how I skyrocketed my progress at the last second when starting from nothing.


----------



## yahu

^nice, man - I assume you're liking the character? necro can damn near fart his/her way through GR. there are community challenges for how high necro can run without a weapon and offhand. I've seen runs into the 90's, which is pretty incredible. dammit, I want to log in right now... :\


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^nice, man - I assume you're liking the character? necro can damn near fart his/her way through GR. there are community challenges for how high necro can run without a weapon and offhand. I've seen runs into the 90's, which is pretty incredible. dammit, I want to log in right now... :\


Oh yeah, for sure. I'm having some survivability issues, mainly getting one-shotted when I'm not expecting it, but damage is just silly, with some crits in the 100-billions. My interest in this game has been completely reignited, so I kinda wish I didn't wait until the very end of the season to get back into it. But that just means I'll probably be starting early next season.


----------



## yahu

^that's great to hear. I'm hoping the updates with the incoming patch pull more in. maybe we'll see some of the old timers get back in.







(not likely - haha)


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I've hit done GR70 in 9:19, I think. That's a new record for me. Also tried out another necro build, but I think I'm done for the season, unless I go nuts and try to get the next set of challenges in a few hours. Thinking about either a DH or a barbarian for season 12. Am I correct in saying that Blizzard is planning on rebalancing everything for next season so all sets should be roughly equally viable?


----------



## yahu

it's hard to say for sure right now as I believe necro is even getting some updates. That said, Blizz is definitely pulling other class builds up big time. I think I saw someone dinged 119 using Trag-ouls build in S11, so I guess we'll see where things fall between now and then, with potential for more nerfs/buffs.


----------



## Rollac

I want to join this Awesome Club, Please count me in


----------



## yahu

^let me know your in-game battletag name (with #abcd included), and if there is room in the clan, I can add you.


----------



## CptAsian

I ended up going all out and completed Conqueror with about two hours to go before the end of the season. I also went up and hit GR76 in the process. Really, really satisfying progress.


----------



## Mikecdm

I used up 1066 keys trying to pass gr110, didn't pass.


----------



## PurpleChef

Ppl with super computer, how much fps you got? how low does the fps dips go? i hate the unstable framerate in this game. Using 120hz with blur reduction in this game is useless due to the fps drops.Seems like locking fps to 60hz is the only way to get a stable fps. Seen ppl with rly good computer and still super bad fps.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurpleChef*
> 
> Ppl with super computer, how much fps you got? how low does the fps dips go? i hate the unstable framerate in this game. Using 120hz with blur reduction in this game is useless due to the fps drops.Seems like locking fps to 60hz is the only way to get a stable fps. Seen ppl with rly good computer and still super bad fps.


In really deep poop, I drop to about 10 fps with two Rx470's


----------



## FlawleZ

Don't ever recall having FPS issues even as far back as my HD4890 with max settings at 1080P.


----------



## Alex132

I did - as soon as I changed from my HDD to my SSD the FPS issues completely eliminated themselves.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I did - as soon as I changed from my HDD to my SSD the FPS issues completely eliminated themselves.


Good info, rep+, never thought that would matter!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I did - as soon as I changed from my HDD to my SSD the FPS issues completely eliminated themselves.


It affects load times but shouldn't cause lower FPS. Although I've been using an SSD for everything since 2009.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It affects load times but shouldn't cause lower FPS. Although I've been using an SSD for everything since 2009.


It does drastically, not sure why.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> It affects load times but shouldn't cause lower FPS. Although I've been using an SSD for everything since 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> It does drastically, not sure why.
Click to expand...

IIRC maximum 2GB of VRAM is used, rest is stored on HDD. When it pulls monsters/objects from the HDD (aka ALL THE TIME) your frame rate tanks. And this happening all the time = dreadful FPS.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IIRC maximum 2GB of VRAM is used, rest is stored on HDD. When it pulls monsters/objects from the HDD (aka ALL THE TIME) your frame rate tanks. And this happening all the time = dreadful FPS.


I haven't looked at VRAM usage on D3 in a long while but I would be surprised it exceeds or comes anywhere near 2GB


----------



## yahu

there are also some horribly optimized areas, but in general, I don't have issues. When the cesspools first released, those were bad. I think there is one spot in battlefields that still has a small hiccup, but other than that or massive spikes of monsters + Area Damage (especially in MP), I don't see issues. Most of the above is more un-optimized code/server configuration probably more than anything else.


----------



## FlawleZ

Yeah I played for a bit last night and VRAM hovered around 1700 most of the time but I only play at 1080p.


----------



## FlawleZ

Not sure if you guys were aware but 2.6.1 hit yesterday. Sure does feel great being back at it with Spin-to-Win.


----------



## yahu

^good to know! I might try and get in there at some point...gd if I haven't lost a lot o' gear in character clears though. DOH! I suppose that would only impact gear that is retroactive (not sure what is, beyond set gear).


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^good to know! I might try and get in there at some point...gd if I haven't lost a lot o' gear in character clears though. DOH! I suppose that would only impact gear that is retroactive (not sure what is, beyond set gear).


Yeah just set gear. And yeah a lot of people just delete their non seasonal toons but I only remove what's necessary so I have most slots used from previous seasons still which is nice to just login and play any random build from the past just for fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

I intend to try out the DH before season launches, we will see if I get around to it though lol.


----------



## Mikecdm

Everything is more powerful, tried sunwuko ltk. Its much more powerful than before. Easy gr90 and did some 2-3min gr87.


----------



## BehindTimes

Has anyone not completed the challenge rift this week, and willing to help test something? Prepping for season 12, and since you can only collect one per week, hard to experiment. I'm trying to figure out how Custerian Bracers work, and need to run a few specific key tests. I can play either NA or EU for this.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah just set gear. And yeah a lot of people just delete their non seasonal toons but I only remove what's necessary so I have most slots used from previous seasons still which is nice to just login and play any random build from the past just for fun.


I used to try and keep good gear after each season but it just got too gd tedious, I have such a hard time getting myself to play NS, so figured it probably won't ever happen. I keep a couple "go-to" things around, but nothing with any real exciting changes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I thought I would try to roll a new yangs recurve to test out multishot in the new patch...


----------



## FlawleZ

Wow


----------



## CarnageHimura

My only primals are totally unusable on my builds xD


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> My only primals are totally unusable on my builds xD


Same here with minor exceptions.



This is amazing but totally useless


----------



## Mikecdm

I upgraded like 2k rares to get primal flail for my sader and 6k bounty mats to get a good compass.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I upgraded like 2k rares to get primal flail for my sader and 6k bounty mats to get a good compass.


I would get bored doing 2k upgrades lol.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> 6k bounty mats to get a good compass.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would get bored doing 2k upgrades lol.


It goes by really quick if you know how to do it right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*


It was worth it though. Rolled nearly perfect. Crit, crit, and rollable third. I spent a few thousand trying to get a good ancient compass but all rolled really bad, like 15%, 55, 8 or something.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It goes by really quick if you know how to do it right.
> It was worth it though. Rolled nearly perfect. Crit, crit, and rollable third. I spent a few thousand trying to get a good ancient compass but all rolled really bad, like 15%, 55, 8 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Reeeeal nice, this is mine:
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3143385/][IMG alt=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3143385/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/URL]
> 
> I was happy with it, but it looks like crap to me now


----------



## Mikecdm

I needed one that either rolled cdr or ias along with crit crit. I had one pair of gloves that had cdr and another with ias. My ias gloves rolled 50/10/7 and were the better of the two. Luckily I got this really good compass. If I would have gotten a damage range, crit crit, i would have been forced to wear an obsidian ring instead of coe.

I probably shouldn't mention that I put in 1066 keys to try to beat a GR 110. It never happened though. I never could get two good maps in a row to win. I'd lose my lead every time.


----------



## yahu

^that just feels too much like a job.


----------



## Mikecdm

It does feel like a job, was just trying to get rank 1 world. It was that or just take the last week off. I did randomly put together a LoN LTK monk, but only did gr100 and then gave up.


----------



## yahu

I suppose not quite a job, similar to being a meth addict is not quite a job.







keep chasing the dragon - every season, someone's gotta catch it!


----------



## DoomDash

Man I still remember I had 2 nearly perfect rolled items, don't hold up today but check out those strong arms and witching hour:
https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/89189137
https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/89189135

You know an item is good when you reroll for ARCANE resistances lol!!!


----------



## catbebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> It goes by really quick if you know how to do it right.
> It was worth it though. Rolled nearly perfect. Crit, crit, and rollable third. I spent a few thousand trying to get a good ancient compass but all rolled really bad, like 15%, 55, 8 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Not good enough...you're missing 1 STR and 1% CHD...and it's not primal. Get back to bounty farming! [IMG alt="smile.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> BTW, I'm wondering if mainstat is always fixed. Something like AS, crit, crit, CDR, socket would be a dream, but considering the mandatory movement speed, I doubt it's possible.
> 
> Anyways, good find...you're keep that fleeting dream alive for the rest of us peasants


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Man I still remember I had 2 nearly perfect rolled items, don't hold up today but check out those strong arms and witching hour:
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/89189137
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/DoomDash-1527/hero/89189135
> 
> You know an item is good when you reroll for ARCANE resistances lol!!!


hell, those items could still work in builds today. I like getting a WH like that and rolling primary, depending on the toon. I'm not sure what that Arcane used to be - was it used to block jailer since it was so long ago? you should get back in and see how that barb plays!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> hell, those items could still work in builds today. I like getting a WH like that and rolling primary, depending on the toon. I'm not sure what that Arcane used to be - was it used to block jailer since it was so long ago? you should get back in and see how that barb plays!


Arcane bolts were really powerful when I played, also I think it reduced the instant damage of something, did jailer do damage ever?


----------



## yahu

yeah, there was a time when jailer could be an insta-kill - it spikes damage when it first jails you. it was so bad that Blizz had to tone it down in a patch. I know arcane bolts are bad, but usually easy to avoid. jailer would auto-target, if you were close enough, so it was damn near impossible to avoid.

*edit - per people complaining about it in forums, jailer looks like it used to be an issue in ~GR40, circa 2014/2015


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> yeah, there was a time when jailer could be an insta-kill - it spikes damage when it first jails you. it was so bad that Blizz had to tone it down in a patch. I know arcane bolts are bad, but usually easy to avoid. jailer would auto-target, if you were close enough, so it was damn near impossible to avoid.
> 
> *edit - per people complaining about it in forums, jailer looks like it used to be an issue in ~GR40, circa 2014/2015


Season 1 it one shot the DPS in groups. It was bad enough there wasn't even a point in trying to roll toughness stats, if the WD let jailer out, you died instantly







.


----------



## yahu

I hope necro support expands. support WD was still my favorite.


----------



## ronnin426850

*THE IMMORTAL COW QUEEN*



"Killed" the cow queen and it became immortal.
No health bar, can't hit it. No attack or effect works on it.
Doesn't have the electricity AOE anymore, but still teleports to me and hits me with melee (does damage too).
My follower doesn't see it, but it sees him.

Anybody else had that? Should I report it to Blizz?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> *THE IMMORTAL COW QUEEN*
> 
> 
> 
> "Killed" the cow queen and it became immortal.
> No health bar, can't hit it. No attack or effect works on it.
> Doesn't have the electricity AOE anymore, but still teleports to me and hits me with melee (does damage too).
> My follower doesn't see it, but it sees him.
> 
> Anybody else had that? Should I report it to Blizz?


The rise of Skynet?


----------



## PaPaBlista

Hallo weiner ,


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> *THE IMMORTAL COW QUEEN*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Killed" the cow queen and it became immortal.
> No health bar, can't hit it. No attack or effect works on it.
> Doesn't have the electricity AOE anymore, but still teleports to me and hits me with melee (does damage too).
> My follower doesn't see it, but it sees him.
> 
> Anybody else had that? Should I report it to Blizz?


yep, it happens on occasion still - it used to happen more often. I'm sure there is a reason in the code for it to occur, but I've never looked into the explanation. what really sucks is when it occurs in a GR and the little bugger keeps you from upgrading gems (I've never had it be the guardian when it happens to me). If it were the guardian, that could spawn to you like the cow queen, that would suck.


----------



## 3m3k

Running Diablo 3 now on korean qnix 1440p 100Hz but was thinking of getting a better screen. Can't decide between 4k 60Hz(or more if available) or 1440p 165Hz both with with Gsync. I mostly play diablo as no time for other games. Anyone compared it or has experiance 4k vs 1440p?


----------



## yahu

^do you do anything else on the PC such as work, streaming movies/content, etc.? I would think if you mostly play D3, smoother gameplay > higher resolution, but I'm not sure either upgrades are worth it for this game alone. Field of View can be a nice upgrade, so a widescreen can be nice. higher resolution can solve some of that of course too.

Now that said, I also mostly play D3 on my gaming computer, but I just bought an Acer Z35 (refurb for really good price right before my bday, so I couldn't resist). I also play other games, such as FPS and RTS, and expect to do quite a bit of work on the monitor, so I figure it will get other use to make it worth the purchase. Or maybe that's just what I'm telling myself.









I personally don't feel like 4k is worth it on a monitor as small as say 28" That's just me, and this can be a very subjective decision.


----------



## Crazy9000

Smooth gameplay doesn't really matter for d3, 60hz is fine. If you're used to high refresh it'll seem crummy, but if you are used to 60 no point in upgrading if D3 is the game you play. I would recommend setting your monitor to 60 and see if it's annoying.

I would go with 4k. It won't give any advantage, but the game will look nicer. The smaller the screen, the less jagged lines look, so it's like having even better AA on.


----------



## b.walker36

Does anyone have any room or want to team up for season start? I want to go crusader but i'm down to do something else if we want to loot share. I just don't want to level alone lol.


----------



## yahu

I miiiiight...this is the first time season start bumps into a LAN event I attend. technically the LAN starts on Friday, so I might try to play Thursday. I'm probably f'ing myself trying to pull that mess tho.









BTW - not sure if I saw anyone post here - it looks like blizz is doing double-gobs from yesterday till before season start. It would be amay-zing if this carried over to season start, but I suppose that would impact the start of season, such as how fast some conquests are completed, blah, blah, blah...basically nothing that no one here really cares about.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I miiiiight...this is the first time season start bumps into a LAN event I attend. technically the LAN starts on Friday, so I might try to play Thursday. I'm probably f'ing myself trying to pull that mess tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - not sure if I saw anyone post here - it looks like blizz is doing double-gobs from yesterday till before season start. It would be amay-zing if this carried over to season start, but I suppose that would impact the start of season, such as how fast some conquests are completed, blah, blah, blah...basically nothing that no one here really cares about.


Everyone gets the buff so it should be fine. I think starting season with buffs is a great idea... People will be more likely to come back for season start, and thus more likely to keep playing, making the game healthier.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Everyone gets the buff so it should be fine. I think starting season with buffs is a great idea... People will be more likely to come back for season start, and thus more likely to keep playing, making the game healthier.


I'm personally all for it. I could see Blizz thinking "to maintain integrity from season to season...blah, blah..." said in my dadliest-infomercial voice.


----------



## inedenimadam

Season 12? I am in...for at least a week.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I'm personally all for it. I could see Blizz thinking "to maintain integrity from season to season...blah, blah..." said in my dadliest-infomercial voice.


Didn't they have double gobs in one of the early season starts?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Didn't they have double gobs in one of the early season starts?


I think it was at the end of one of the early seasons, like season 1 (the friggin' long season). basically it didn't matter.


----------



## b.walker36

Did a 79 with like 8 min remaining. Impale is nice this season.


----------



## BoomBox

I'm logged on for the season. Request sent to join the clan. Playing hardcore barbarian. Battletag: Boombox#1733


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoomBox*
> 
> I'm logged on for the season. Request sent to join the clan. Playing hardcore barbarian. Battletag: Boombox#1733


I'll add ya. Doing HC season as well. Only like P250 so far.

Might not be on much til later tonight, but I will send the add now.


----------



## yahu

played more than I expected while at the LAN. One of my buddies bailed on me that I planned to play with, and other buddies were playing weird games. On top of that, there was a "friendly" tournament since D3 S12 started at the LAN, so I dropped a GR70 on it, and won some shirt. Thx to Cray, R-dubs, and Stealth for the early season help, since I didn't get my normal start to season. b.walker might have been in the mix too...this weekend has been a bit of a blur.


----------



## FlawleZ

Back to the grind after work today. Hopefully I can land a Johannas today. Stealth you not gonna run HC at all this season?


----------



## dwolvin

I want to thank my the clan for powerleveling my late behind to 70. I thought I know how that worked, but I did almost 60 levels in a couple of rifts! Now I can actually see finishing the season and am excited to do so.


----------



## yahu

^was that you I PL'd earlier (Cpt_Asian I think)? if so, glad I could help for a bit!


----------



## dwolvin

I'm Psychonosis in D3, and Mid-Sunday... I'll look up my savior tonight and give proper credit!


----------



## yahu

ah, I forgot the OCN name --> b.net name







I PL'd someone this morning while in a meeting.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^was that you I PL'd earlier (Cpt_Asian I think)? if so, glad I could help for a bit!


That was me indeed, thanks again. I played a bit more after that and some more recently, and I've gotten through all four of the season chapters already.


----------



## dwolvin

I think it was StealthSkull, but all the dain bramage...


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That was me indeed, thanks again. I played a bit more after that and some more recently, and I've gotten through all four of the season chapters already.


ah, cool. I really like the season journey at the start of season. Just to have relatively simple goals to get you on your way.


----------



## FlawleZ

Got through a 64 last night on Sader. Had a couple close calls though I proc'd twice. I haven't gone with unity yet that may be my next option to try and closer to a 70 clear safely.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Got through a 64 last night on Sader. Had a couple close calls though I proc'd twice. I haven't gone with unity yet that may be my next option to try and closer to a 70 clear safely.


I will be on later if you want to run.

On another note...my wife brought home a kitten............


----------



## yahu

^she's not done having kids?







We got a small dog, that I swear is part cat, a year ago. It's like having another baby in the gd house.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Got through a 64 last night on Sader. Had a couple close calls though I proc'd twice. I haven't gone with unity yet that may be my next option to try and closer to a 70 clear safely.


you running condemned, shotgun, or something else? I played HC on console when necro came out. I keep thinking I should jump in, but damn if I hate the thought of losing stuff/starting over.







I'm not sure I'll have the time to commit, but I am at the point with the game where I care much less about losing it all. Probably run some WD pet build, with enough "offensive line" meat bags, to hopefully keep my ass out of danger.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will be on later if you want to run.
> 
> On another note...my wife brought home a kitten............


Now you get to enjoy cat ownership. I died in HC once when the grey one (named Griswold







) rested his head on Enter, opening the chat and making all my abilities go there instead of saving me from the elite pack.


----------



## yahu

sneaky little crotch shot there... ease up on the compression shorts...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I will be on later if you want to run.
> 
> On another note...my wife brought home a kitten............


I plan to be on again in a bit had to powerlevel a friend that's playing the game again first time in 4 years so he was learning all over. Wife's wanting me to play Warframe a bit longer.

And congrats on the kitten. Good luck lol


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^she's not done having kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a small dog, that I swear is part cat, a year ago. It's like having another baby in the gd house.
> you running condemned, shotgun, or something else? I played HC on console when necro came out. I keep thinking I should jump in, but damn if I hate the thought of losing stuff/starting over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have the time to commit, but I am at the point with the game where I care much less about losing it all. Probably run some WD pet build, with enough "offensive line" meat bags, to hopefully keep my ass out of danger.


Blessed shield actually.


----------



## yahu

^oh yeah, forgot about that update - like "captain 'murica?"


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^oh yeah, forgot about that update - like "captain 'murica?"


Yeah lots of throwing shields. Still have a lot of room for improvement like paragon, gems and better rolls on gear, but 60+ rifts start to hurt and mid 60s my DPS is starting to hit a wall. I may try Zeis instead of pain enhancer and add unity for next time I push. I just don't like relying on Unity because that's worthless for group play.


----------



## Crazy9000

I leveled Stealth up a hardcore character. He did it on his alt account so IDK if you guys have that or not.


----------



## yahu

^you got a HC toon as well? I ain't been on much, and only late nights. Too much baby ass-wiping going on at work atm. I will be unfortunately working this weekend too...FFS


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you got a HC toon as well? I ain't been on much, and only late nights. Too much baby ass-wiping going on at work atm. I will be unfortunately working this weekend too...FFS


Eden and flawlez leveled me last night, and I finished my sunwuko set right and leveled Stealth before I had to go to work.

If you guys see Stealth on, ask him if he can kill Malthael on normal for you.


----------



## yahu

^is that a sore subject?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^is that a sore subject?


Lets just say I power leveled Stealth twice.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^you got a HC toon as well? I ain't been on much, and only late nights. Too much baby ass-wiping going on at work atm. I will be unfortunately working this weekend too...FFS
> 
> 
> 
> Eden and flawlez leveled me last night, and I finished my sunwuko set right and leveled Stealth before I had to go to work.
> 
> If you guys see Stealth on, ask him if he can kill Malthael on normal for you.
Click to expand...

Dang...full sunwuoko already? That was quick. I know you got two ancient pieces in the like 5 rifts we ran...I am p650 and still dont have any ancient set pieces.

I hope this means we will get some more action in HC. I have been enjoying it outside of the lack of OCN presence.


----------



## yahu

^it's cray - he probably has gaby on speed-dial








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Lets just say I power leveled Stealth twice.


LOL! I might start an HC toon simply to ask for help with Malth.









*edit - I'm not liking the haedrig gift sets this season. a good set of gifts would make starting over more palatable. I realize this is a set pattern, but it kind of sucks, given the sets blizz gave love to with this patch. example - I have 2 gifts in my stash (chapters 3 and 4) as I didn't feel like claiming them for WD, necro, barb, DH, wiz, 'sader, and I haven't played monk in about forever.


----------



## FlawleZ

What's stealths alt-account-bc-his-main-is-too-good-for-ocn?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> What's stealths alt-account-bc-his-main-is-too-good-for-ocn?


https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/stealthpig45-1837/hero/95846613


----------



## yahu

being the only active admin, I would only allow 1 Stealth. The guy will literally talk to hisself...


----------



## inedenimadam

RnG just isn't my friend this season.

Need some luck


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RnG just isn't my friend this season.
> 
> Need some luck


That pledge and Flavor you landed aren't too bad! But I hear ya I haven't landed an ancient Akhan piece yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> RnG just isn't my friend this season.
> 
> Need some luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pledge and Flavor you landed aren't too bad! But I hear ya I haven't landed an ancient Akhan piece yet.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have some decent accessories, but usually have several ancient gear pieces by this point in the season.


----------



## yahu

ancient, smancient...I've trashed several ancients that ultimately weren't better than regular legendary items. sucks when you roll crappy ancient set gear. E.g. - helm with primary, armor and life per hit or per second, etc.


----------



## CptAsian

Let me know when any of you guys are up for doing some bounties. They're by far my least favorite part of D3 and I'm frankly kinda sick of doing them solo.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ancient, smancient...I've trashed several ancients that ultimately weren't better than regular legendary items. sucks when you roll crappy ancient set gear. E.g. - helm with primary, armor and life per hit or per second, etc.


Landed my first useable ancient Akhans chest. Almost P600 seems to take a while maybe they're lower drop rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Let me know when any of you guys are up for doing some bounties. They're by far my least favorite part of D3 and I'm frankly kinda sick of doing them solo.


I've gotta do more but I'm HC so that doesn't help lol.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Let me know when any of you guys are up for doing some bounties. They're by far my least favorite part of D3 and I'm frankly kinda sick of doing them solo.


stealth was handing 'em out today like they was candy.


----------



## FlawleZ

Well finished a 67 with time to spare but had a couple close calls. At one point I proc'd on an arcane pack on the outdoor rift with the narrow pathways. My health shot to about 5% and I thought for sure the next enemy that breathed on me was gonna kill me, but I was able squeeze around and regen. I think for a 70 clear I'll need to use unity :-/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well finished a 67 with time to spare but had a couple close calls. At one point I proc'd on an arcane pack on the outdoor rift with the narrow pathways. My health shot to about 5% and I thought for sure the next enemy that breathed on me was gonna kill me, but I was able squeeze around and regen. I think for a 70 clear I'll need to use unity :-/


Hurry up! We were running 3 man 70s in under 2 minutes...we can use a 4th.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well finished a 67 with time to spare but had a couple close calls. At one point I proc'd on an arcane pack on the outdoor rift with the narrow pathways. My health shot to about 5% and I thought for sure the next enemy that breathed on me was gonna kill me, but I was able squeeze around and regen. *I think for a 70 clear I'll need to use unity* :-/


Pessy...


----------



## capreppy

I'm back. Had my crap in storage for almost a year while I was selling my house. With the sale of the house, I am now also officially single...LOL

I'll be online tonight (yay for Friday). A lot has obviously changed in a year. I may ask for a little help getting one toon up to 70 (Necro) and then I'll be winging it for a little bit.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I'm back. Had my crap in storage for almost a year while I was selling my house. *With the sale of the house, I am now also officially single*...LOL
> 
> I'll be online tonight (yay for Friday). A lot has obviously changed in a year. I may ask for a little help getting one toon up to 70 (Necro) and then I'll be winging it for a little bit.


Wait...is that how it works??? @lemans81 - I got a Benjamin in my pocket. Your house on the market?


----------



## inedenimadam

Both Stealth and Crazy9000 went down today in hardcore


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Both Stealth and Crazy9000 went down today in hardcore


How'd stealth go down? Malthael? ?

I'm up for some runs again in a bit.


----------



## Crazy9000

I actually went down to malthael. We were doing bounties, and for some reason my sweeping wind didn't build on him. I kill a GR90 rift gauradian, but T13 malth gets me :|.

Stealth went in a GR 75. He was used to being with my monk who gives a lot of toughness with his aura.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I actually went down to malthael. We were doing bounties, and for some reason my sweeping wind didn't build on him. I kill a GR90 rift gauradian, but T13 malth gets me :|.
> 
> Stealth went in a GR 75. He was used to being with my monk who gives a lot of toughness with his aura.


Yeah, that kind of sucked...since the 75 was my idea.

I may do a monk now...since dex-dex


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I actually went down to malthael. We were doing bounties, and for some reason my sweeping wind didn't build on him. I kill a GR90 rift gauradian, but T13 malth gets me :|.
> 
> Stealth went in a GR 75. He was used to being with my monk who gives a lot of toughness with his aura.


Malthael definitely does the most damage of anything in the game at that level of difficulty. A GR90 Malthael would hurt a lot. And yeah I did a 73 solo earlier and it's sketchy to say the least. I have DPS for much higher but I think I'll try to toughen up more before I start pushing closer to 80 solo.


----------



## inedenimadam

And I died too...killed by lag


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> And I died too...killed by lag


Wow that is almost everyone on the same day. At least we have video footage of your RIP


Spoiler: Warning:language


----------



## FlawleZ

Well waltzed through a 70 on Wiz just now. Don't care to push really just hopefully land a good primal.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Well waltzed through a 70 on Wiz just now. Don't care to push really just hopefully land a good primal.


You don't need to hit 70 on each char, any one unlocks it for all. You have to stay alive or the whole OCN will have died on HC lol.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You don't need to hit 70 on each char, any one unlocks it for all. You have to stay alive or the whole OCN will have died on HC lol.


Oh lol. Well I'm not planning on dieing anytime soon. I leveled kbomb tonight on HC DH.

Its still early in the season, plenty of time to bounce back.


----------



## yahu

it's kind of funny reading back through this...knowing full well Eden also died.









at least ya'll have the cojones to run. I don't think I could deal with losing the characters after pushing. I generally do stupid shizz too, so I'm sure I'd fugg myself.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> it's kind of funny reading back through this...knowing full well Eden also died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least ya'll have the cojones to run. I don't think I could deal with losing the characters after pushing. I generally do stupid shizz too, so I'm sure I'd fugg myself.


Make a HC toon and run with us. What you have to lose?


----------



## RW2112

It's been fun running with you guys but it's time for me to go. When a member lashes out in chat at me over his dying in soft core like it's my fault then I'm done. I'm too old and my health is too bad to deal with that kind of stuff.

Wish you all the best and maybe I'll see some of you out there sometime


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> It's been fun running with you guys but it's time for me to go. When a member lashes out in chat at me over his dying in soft core like it's my fault then I'm done. I'm too old and my health is too bad to deal with that kind of stuff.
> 
> Wish you all the best and maybe I'll see some of you out there sometime


That sounds ridiculous. No reason for someone to act that way. I hope you dont feel thats representative of the clan as a whole. Feel free to add me flawlez#1220 if your looking for a group sometime.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> It's been fun running with you guys but it's time for me to go. When a member lashes out in chat at me over his dying in soft core like it's my fault then I'm done. I'm too old and my health is too bad to deal with that kind of stuff.
> 
> Wish you all the best and maybe I'll see some of you out there sometime


whaaaaaa???? wth happened r-dubs, and by who??? not trying to bust anyone publicly, so IM me if nothing else.

that is uncalled for, and even moreso in non-HC! this game is casual at best, especially non-HC, so there is no reason for something like this to happen. Completely understand your decision, and hate to see you go, buddy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That sounds ridiculous. No reason for someone to act that way. I hope you dont feel thats representative of the clan as a whole. Feel free to add me flawlez#1220 if your looking for a group sometime.


agreed completely, and please add me as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> It's been fun running with you guys but it's time for me to go. When a member lashes out in chat at me over his dying in soft core like it's my fault then I'm done. I'm too old and my health is too bad to deal with that kind of stuff.
> 
> Wish you all the best and maybe I'll see some of you out there sometime


Definitely let us know who did this. There is no reason to get upset over dying in D3. You literally lose nothing but gold, which is nothing.


----------



## RW2112

Not worth causing any further division over this... As I told Yahu I just plan over Thanksgiving to chill and think, I may rejoin the clan or just friend those who want me in their list. PitViper2112#1837


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RW2112*
> 
> Not worth causing any further division over this... As I told Yahu I just plan over Thanksgiving to chill and think, I may rejoin the clan or just friend those who want me in their list. PitViper2112#1837


I think you should message twinkle or myself so someone can straighten this out or take me to the woodshed if needed. Seriously though, this is a rare thing but we can talk about what's the best way to handle it.


----------



## yahu

r-dubs, if it was Stealth (and I'm assuming we all think it probably was), continue not identifying the person.







Seriously though, this season I already watched Stealth go off on someone that didn't realize he was turning in bounties while playing alongside Stealth's bot account. Stealth didn't re-join in time and lost...absolutely nothing.


----------



## FlawleZ

Ran a 75 solo on Sader last night in about 5 min. An 80 clear will be easily doable as soon as I build a bit more toughness. Trying to stay immortal. #HClife


----------



## capreppy

Need to craft a Hell Fire Amulet.

So I need to do 4 Internal Machine events to get all 4 materials. So that also requires 4 sets of keys to do all 4 events? Not sure when was the last time I actually crafted a Hell Fire Amulet


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Need to craft a Hell Fire Amulet.
> 
> So I need to do 4 Internal Machine events to get all 4 materials. So that also requires 4 sets of keys to do all 4 events? Not sure when was the last time I actually crafted a Hell Fire Amulet


You just need to kill each key warden once. They often drop multiple keys each on the higher difficulties. Then, open one of each type of key in the hidden area in Act 1 to get a full set of mats to craft the amulet.

Also remember you need to buy the amulet plan from Squirt in A2.


----------



## yahu

*ninja edit - looks like cray cray beat me to replying*

thankfully they've made it a lot easier. farm the keywardens and you'll get the 4 machines (on high enough difficulty). those directly open portals to the ubers. I'm sure damn near anyone online can help you if you reach out. should take no more than 5min.

it has been a long time since you've played!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> *ninja edit - looks like cray cray beat me to replying*
> 
> thankfully they've made it a lot easier. farm the keywardens and you'll get the 4 machines (on high enough difficulty). those directly open portals to the ubers. I'm sure damn near anyone online can help you if you reach out. should take no more than 5min.
> 
> it has been a long time since you've played!


They are also part of the season journey, so I would recommend doing them on whatever torment that needs while you're at it... T7 or higher?


----------



## capreppy

I've managed to get to T8 without dying (LOL) and I've got a set of keys now.


----------



## yahu

Oooh, you're the dragon slayer!







I've seen you online quite a bit but I literally sit in the menu these last few days while working...







sometimes I get to play super late at night, with only the creaking of Stealth's bot keep me company (he needs to oil that thing).


----------



## capreppy

I work from home so I'll play when I should be working...LOL

Once I got settled in my apartment, I was able to get my mITX set up. I need to get my main rig set up as well, but that requires my bonus to pay for a new SSD and a decent monitor for it.


----------



## capreppy

Avarice Band: Act III & IV or just Act III?


----------



## yahu

A3 and A4 but A4 has less chance.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well...hit a 90.

Come at me bro!

I wonder how well I would be doing if I had not put 60+ hours in HC.


----------



## yahu

^didn't even realize you was playing still.







I thought the HC loss ended the season for you.


----------



## capreppy

I've been seeing him play during the day. I've started a DH which I've always enjoyed. Still trying to get the rest of my gear for a Marauder / Sentry build. Getting there. Need 2 pieces for cube, one ring, Manticore, and wraps


----------



## yahu

^I pinged you a couple times during the weekend - you must have been busy working while playing.









oh yeah, I realized I only needed to complete a 3rd conquest to get Guardian completed, so I threw together a WD HT chicken build. I was able to poop out an easy GR70 in the process (not that I needed to, but figured I'd run it to see where the build stood). The build is a lot stronger for sure, but I guess Zuni is the preferred pet build. bats is the meta atm I believe, but I'm not too fond of that last I played it (too many micro-manage steps to ensure proper dmg/dmg reduction).


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^I pinged you a couple times during the weekend - you must have been busy working while playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I realized I only needed to complete a 3rd conquest to get Guardian completed, so I threw together a WD HT chicken build. I was able to poop out an easy GR70 in the process (not that I needed to, but figured I'd run it to see where the build stood). The build is a lot stronger for sure, but I guess Zuni is the preferred pet build. bats is the meta atm I believe, but I'm not too fond of that last I played it (too many micro-manage steps to ensure proper dmg/dmg reduction).


Had the kids with me most of the last 2 weeks. I'll be in game, but definitely AFK. I'll do a quick rift and then check on kids. During the week, it is much the same. I almost never log out and the system will log me out. Of course, I lose PMs in the process.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well...hit a 90.
> 
> Come at me bro!
> 
> I wonder how well I would be doing if I had not put 60+ hours in HC.


I knew you would do something like that to keep ahead of those huge GR I was running last night.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I've been seeing him play during the day. I've started a DH which I've always enjoyed. Still trying to get the rest of my gear for a Marauder / Sentry build. Getting there. Need 2 pieces for cube, one ring, Manticore, and wraps


I pinged you once or twice today. I was running up some gems in 2 min 60s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^didn't even realize you was playing still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the HC loss ended the season for you.


No, I just went on a week long vacation from Orlando to Northern Illinois and didn't take any technology. I am kind of chapped still about the network lag getting me, so I am probably done with HC for the season.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well...hit a 90.
> 
> Come at me bro!
> 
> I wonder how well I would be doing if I had not put 60+ hours in HC.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would do something like that to keep ahead of those huge GR I was running last night.
Click to expand...



Need to crank out a ton of keys, you are welcome to come shmooze gear.


----------



## capreppy

I will probably hit you up tonight after kids go home with mommy


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Need to crank out a ton of keys, you are welcome to come shmooze gear.


I was finding I get bored after doing about GR90 (did on SC and HC), so I've been taking it slow and working my way up on DH.


----------



## inedenimadam

I still have a long way to go to match the gear I lost in HC....


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I still have a long way to go to match the gear I lost in HC....


are the drops in HC that much better? I am curious if I save my shards at T10 and then restart a game at T13, are my chances with the shard lady better?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> are the drops in HC that much better? I am curious if I save my shards at T10 and then restart a game at T13, are my chances with the shard lady better?


Drops in HC are same as softcore, Eden just had spent most of the season in HC so had more gear. Kadala doesn't scale with difficulty, so just spend shards whenever.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> are the drops in HC that much better? I am curious if I save my shards at T10 and then restart a game at T13, are my chances with the shard lady better?
> 
> 
> 
> Drops in HC are same as softcore, Eden just had spent most of the season in HC so had more gear. Kadala doesn't scale with difficulty, so just spend shards whenever.
Click to expand...


----------



## FlawleZ

Still plugging away on HC, a bit lonely these days. Box has upped his game now that he has full leap quake build, but he's the only other HC player now. I'm adding some despair to my gear and I think I'll start pushing to GR80+. Was running sub 2 minute 65s for gem ups.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Still plugging away on HC, a bit lonely these days. Box has upped his game now that he has full leap quake build, but he's the only other HC player now. I'm adding some despair to my gear and I think I'll start pushing to GR80+. Was running sub 2 minute 65s for gem ups.


Sorry man...come softcore?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sorry man...come softcore?


I started a zbarb with stealth other day on SC. Still needs more gear but I'm down to run if you guys need a zbarb.


----------



## capreppy

In chasing Ancient gear, is it cheaper to Reforge or Upgrade rare? Or just keep plugging away with Kadala? I've got a very decent Ancient Yang's, but am looking for an Ancient Manticore. One dropped last night with Eden, but it was 15 mins before I joined him.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> In chasing Ancient gear, is it cheaper to Reforge or Upgrade rare? Or just keep plugging away with Kadala? I've got a very decent Ancient Yang's, but am looking for an Ancient Manticore. One dropped last night with Eden, but it was 15 mins before I joined him.


with manticore, it may be quicker and easier to reforge.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> with manticore, it may be quicker and easier to reforge.


Thanks. Guess I am on the hunt for some forgotten souls


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I started a zbarb with stealth other day on SC. Still needs more gear but I'm down to run if you guys need a zbarb.


I got a z-necro built, but never run. I'm not sure that helps anyone in clan though. I keep telling myself I'll jump to HC...but I just haven't had time, so I end up putting what I have had into SC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Thanks. Guess I am on the hunt for some forgotten souls


It really depends on your chances. e.g. - the fewer drops for that character class for that gear class means upg rare is probably better (potentially cheaper). E.g. - when trying to roll an ancient shield for the LoN thorn 'sader, it was better to roll shields on the barb. 'sader has too many options for shields, whereas barb only has a handful.

That said, I've farmed for cache gear in the past - relatively cheap - but got tired of the randomness and went the reforge route to get what I wanted. Even though expensive, it can potentially be quicker during the rolling part.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I started a zbarb with stealth other day on SC. Still needs more gear but I'm down to run if you guys need a zbarb.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a z-necro built, but never run. I'm not sure that helps anyone in clan though. I keep telling myself I'll jump to HC...but I just haven't had time, so I end up putting what I have had into SC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Thanks. Guess I am on the hunt for some forgotten souls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really depends on your chances. e.g. - the fewer drops for that character class for that gear class means upg rare is probably better (potentially cheaper). E.g. - when trying to roll an ancient shield for the LoN thorn 'sader, it was better to roll shields on the barb. 'sader has too many options for shields, whereas barb only has a handful.
> 
> That said, I've farmed for cache gear in the past - relatively cheap - but got tired of the randomness and went the reforge route to get what I wanted. Even though expensive, it can potentially be quicker during the rolling part.
Click to expand...

^ Manticore is one of many 2 handed bows for demon hunter. best to do a few bounties and try your hand.


----------



## yahu

^I bow to Eden's knowledge of DH.







One thing - how many 2h Crossbows are there? I would guess 5-ish or more?


----------



## capreppy

I'm running my Yang's for now. It's doing ok, but still at the lower end of the grift spectrum. Once I'm able to push, it'll probably require a heavier hitter


----------



## yahu

^have you tried that Shadow build? I only tried it on XBL a couple seasons ago, but gd it is strong. It has been made stronger in this current patch too. The weapon is easy to upg rares for, since there aren't too many daggers for the DH (2?).


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^have you tried that Shadow build? I only tried it on XBL a couple seasons ago, but gd it is strong. It has been made stronger in this current patch too. The weapon is easy to upg rares for, since there aren't too many daggers for the DH (2?).


I will likely take a look at the build tonight after my kids go home with ex. I'm pretty sure I have most of the pieces. Weapon is something I need to work on. I was running a grift with Eden and gave him a decent Holy Point Shot so I need to find one for myself.


----------



## Crazy9000

There are 3 viable builds for DH right now: manticore/marauders, Yangs/UE, and the impale/shadow that eden likes.


----------



## FlawleZ

Did a solo 80 last night in like 6 min with garbage rng. Using the unity makes a big difference. Prob try to go 85+ tonight after I pickup a few more keys.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Did a solo 80 last night in like 6 min with garbage rng. Using the unity makes a big difference. Prob try to go 85+ tonight after I pickup a few more keys.


Gratz dude! I am pretty much back to where I was with paragone and gear in HC. May make a comeback at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> There are 3 viable builds for DH right now: manticore/marauders, Yangs/UE, and the impale/shadow that eden likes.


Darn right I do. First DH build in forever that I dont have to kite...not that I mind that style, it's just nice to have some variety in DH playstyle, and I am not done riding this train.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^have you tried that Shadow build? I only tried it on XBL a couple seasons ago, but gd it is strong. It has been made stronger in this current patch too. The weapon is easy to upg rares for, since there aren't too many daggers for the DH (2?).


Its pretty beefy, and easily GR 70 capable with even the worst rolls on gear. The 2 dagger upgrade is a mixed blessing...I have dumped almost all of my DBs into attempting a primal. Since they introduced shadow build a few seasons ago, I have crafted 4 of the wrong primal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I will likely take a look at the build tonight after my kids go home with ex. I'm pretty sure I have most of the pieces. Weapon is something I need to work on. I was running a grift with Eden and gave him a decent Holy Point Shot so I need to find one for myself.


Thanks for that ^ . It will need to be replaced at some point, it is missing impale damage, and has low lightning %...
I gamble all of my shards on bags, all of my DBs on daggers, and all of my bounty materials flipping set pieces.
I am more than happy to grind out some more gear with you, just jump in anytime, game is pretty much always open.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Gratz dude! I am pretty much back to where I was with paragone and gear in HC. May make a comeback at some point.
> 
> Darn right I do. First DH build in forever that I dont have to kite...not that I mind that style, it's just nice to have some variety in DH playstyle, and I am not done riding this train.
> Its pretty beefy, and easily GR 70 capable with even the worst rolls on gear.
> 
> The 2 dagger upgrade is a mixed blessing...I have dumped almost all of my DBs into attempting a primal. Since they introduced shadow build a few seasons ago, I have crafted 4 of the wrong primal.


which 'sader build is flawlez running? condemn? I haven't ran that build since early seasons, when it was viable-ish.

when you die in HC, you retain paragon, right? similar to paragon in SC shared by all your toons - I assume you didn't have to regrind that at least.

I was able to easily run Shadow Build GR70 - 80 (can't remember without logging into XBL) with non-optimized gear a couple seasons ago, using the controller. I can only imagine how much better it would be with mouse/kbd, and the updates in patch 2.6.1. Too many gd builds to play with!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> which 'sader build is flawlez running? condemn? I haven't ran that build since early seasons, when it was viable-ish.
> 
> when you die in HC, you retain paragon, right? similar to paragon in SC shared by all your toons - I assume you didn't have to regrind that at least.
> 
> I was able to easily run Shadow Build GR70 - 80 (can't remember without logging into XBL) with non-optimized gear a couple seasons ago, using the controller. I can only imagine how much better it would be with mouse/kbd, and the updates in patch 2.6.1. Too many gd builds to play with!


Condemn. It's the strongest Sader build right now. However, Blessed Shield (Captain 'Murica), Invoker, Hammerdin, and even LoN are all very viable and leaderboard material builds.

When you die in HC, you do keep your paragon, gold, crafting mats, Cube items, and stash. You just lose the character and the equipped gear.
It's really not an issue if you just don't die lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Dying in hardcore is the same as clicking on your softcore character and hitting delete.


----------



## yahu

^LOL - that's what I figured.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^LOL - that's what I figured.


It sucks to die, but the thrill of pushing grs in HC breathes some life into the repetition.


----------



## We Gone

Running HC will make you a better SC player


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Running HC will make you a better SC player


Possibly so yes. If running HC brings you new awareness of aspects you otherwise would have missed on SC,then yes.
Did an 82 last night but it was a bit slow (8 min). Stopped there to doodle around on SC with Eden.

Wait, why haven't we heard from Mike this season?


----------



## We Gone

82 nice, I'm way down at mid 20s with a 195+ paragon barb. Going very slow this time lost count of how many guys I have lost in HC over the past 5 years LOL


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> 82 nice, I'm way down at mid 20s with a 195+ paragon barb. Going very slow this time lost count of how many guys I have lost in HC over the past 5 years LOL


Nothing wrong with that. Crazy and Adam moved a lot faster than I did in HC. Stealth too. LMK if you want any help or just want to tag along for the ride.


----------



## yahu

until they reached Malth...









*edit - here's a stupid scenario - I pause the game a lot when I'm 'working.' if you get into one of those 'oh shizz' moments in HC, such as the one Cray had with Malth, could you pause the game and just wait to get booted by b.net? If you stay paused too long it eventually just kicks you, but I'm not sure if you would still incur that 10s runoff of the clock (kinda like the NFL har har).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> until they reached Malth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit - here's a stupid scenario - I pause the game a lot when I'm 'working.' if you get into one of those 'oh shizz' moments in HC, such as the one Cray had with Malth, could you pause the game and just wait to get booted by b.net? If you stay paused too long it eventually just kicks you, but I'm not sure if you would still incur that 10s runoff of the clock (kinda like the NFL har har).


I lost my toon in the pause menu...


----------



## FlawleZ

Well you can't pause a multiplayer game and I know Stealth died in a MP game I think Crazy did too.


----------



## yahu

I was thinking single player cause you be f'd in MP.









Eden - was that in single player?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I was thinking single player cause you be f'd in MP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden - was that in single player?


Yes. I had a bad lag spike, hit escape. when the network catches up, you can see it happening in the pause menu...where I saw about 10 seconds of me standing with my pecker in my hand, and then awareness...and then death


----------



## Crazy9000

Mine was in multiplayer doing split bounties with stealth. At least he made a monk of a similar level (SC) and said he tried malthael and understands what happened now







.

Back in my leaderboard days, my hammer sader would cause the server to lag out in big packs. You would hit esc the second it started to let the game catch up, cast another hammer, then hit esc again, until you killed enough to stop lagging.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes. I had a bad lag spike, hit escape. when the network catches up, you can see it happening in the pause menu...where I saw about 10 seconds of me *standing with my pecker in my hand*, and then awareness...and then death


I didn't realize your femme fatale was of hishi (pronounced he-she) descent. hawt!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Mine was in multiplayer doing split bounties with stealth. At least he made a monk of a similar level (SC) and said he tried malthael and understands what happened now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Back in my leaderboard days, my hammer sader would cause the server to lag out in big packs. You would hit esc the second it started to let the game catch up, cast another hammer, then hit esc again, until you killed enough to stop lagging.


Too bad we couldn't do this on the 4 mans running the mighty twister wiz.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Too bad we couldn't do this on the 4 mans running the mighty twister wiz.


Man I logged in to non season and I still have my twister wiz... all gear is ancient and augmented. Too bad the build doesn't work at all anymore lol.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Man I logged in to non season and I still have my twister wiz... all gear is ancient and augmented. Too bad the build doesn't work at all anymore lol.


I still have mine too and mostly ancient and augmented. Yours is better than mine though and you have a lot more paragon too. I think the highest I pushed as DPS in 4 man was only like a 91 or something.


----------



## FlawleZ

Cleared the rift in like 5ish minutes but geez RG is slow without Stricken. Time to find a better amulet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Up to GR 97 98 99


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Up to GR 97 98


Very nice. I won't try again until I get a leveled stricken in my Amulet. I think around a GR90 is where I'll hit a wall on toughness. Will simply need lots of paragon to help with that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Up to GR 97 98 99


100


----------



## CarnageHimura

65 (._. ) What I need to do in order to be more resistant to range attacks? I can survive more or less in 70, but when I found some mobs with range attacks, I die almost instantly


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 100


Higher clears than me


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Higher clears than me


Your brother not quite there yet?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> 65 (._. ) What I need to do in order to be more resistant to range attacks? I can survive more or less in 70, but when I found some mobs with range attacks, I die almost instantly


Link your build is like to check out what you have so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Higher clears than me


Was wondering when we would hear from you lol


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your brother not quite there yet?


Work in progress. Not really sure what I want to do. I did mess around with a poorly crafted firebird wiz. Popped in a few hundreds with no augs. Got wrecked. Does lots of damage, but couldn't stay alive when elites were dead. Trying to run through maps was also impossible. Pretty much need double open maps to win.

Highest i've done is 95 with vyrs orb build. Not a fan though. Come out of archon, shoot 6 orbs and out of resource.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Link your build is like to check out what you have so far.


I'm running with this right now:

https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Carnage-1633/hero/95526945

have cleared 65 in half of the time, but I died like 4 times, in 70 had no chance...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Work in progress. Not really sure what I want to do. I did mess around with a poorly crafted firebird wiz. Popped in a few hundreds with no augs. Got wrecked. Does lots of damage, but couldn't stay alive when elites were dead. Trying to run through maps was also impossible. Pretty much need double open maps to win.
> 
> Highest i've done is 95 with vyrs orb build. Not a fan though. Come out of archon, shoot 6 orbs and out of resource.


I did a GR90 pretty easily playing super casually with the Tal rasha/etched sigil build.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 100
> 
> 
> 
> Higher clears than me
Click to expand...

You must not be trying


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You must not be trying


I decided to put in a few keys, about 5. Easy sader clears. That build is so effortless.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You must not be trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to put in a few keys, about 5. Easy sader clears. That build is so effortless.
Click to expand...

'sader looks to be easy peasy 100+. DH isn't too bad, but not a cakewalk either.

Also: How the F does RNGesus make it so I find not 1, but 2 Primal Sharts of Hate. When has a Demon Hunter EVER equipped a shart? Why are primal sharts in the drop list?

But I cant craft a primal Karleis?

Bull spit.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> I'm running with this right now:
> 
> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/profile/Carnage-1633/hero/95526945
> 
> have cleared 65 in half of the time, but I died like 4 times, in 70 had no chance...


Run esoteric and throw on a unity. Also consider crashing rain belt in the cube as you probably are below 90% resource frequently.

Ran an 86, 87, 88, and 89 tonight passing them first try. Got tired I'll prob try for 90 tomorrow. Still no stricken lol.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Run esoteric and throw on a unity. Also consider crashing rain belt in the cube as you probably are below 90% resource frequently.
> 
> Ran an 86, 87, 88, and 89 tonight passing them first try. Got tired I'll prob try for 90 tomorrow. Still no stricken lol.


Thanks, I will try that!!!

EDIT: After level and equip esoteric, I can beat GR70 easily!! thanks for the advice!!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarnageHimura*
> 
> Thanks, I will try that!!!
> 
> EDIT: After level and equip esoteric, I can beat GR70 easily!! thanks for the advice!!


No problem! Glad it helped out!


----------



## capreppy

When should you start augmenting? What should you focus on augmenting?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> When should you start augmenting? What should you focus on augmenting?


Augment when you have the best possible ancient version of any particular item. Use the main stat gem of your class and take your gems as high as you can before burning them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> When should you start augmenting? What should you focus on augmenting?


Start with the gear you think you are least likely to replace. I would start the augments as soon as you have pushed your personal gems up about as high as you can solo. I tend to burn out doing gem runs if I try to augment at the same level I solo, so I top my augment gems out about 10 levels less than my personal gems, so I can still do them reasonably fast. I only have a couple 100+ augments, most are 90.


----------



## capreppy

My 3 main gems are at 91. I have a bunch of gems at 85 that I could use for augmenting. My DH Impale is primary and I was ramping up these other gems for other DH builds and Necro. I can easily (now that I know what I am doing) redo those gems. The gems I currently have are due to 2/3 man groups. I've tapped out at GR90 with my current setup. I could maybe get another level or 2, but frankly, I think it will be tremendously difficult to do so.

85 * 5 = 425 added Dex to each piece. I could easily redo the 85's


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> My 3 main gems are at 91. I have a bunch of gems at 85 that I could use for augmenting. My DH Impale is primary and I was ramping up these other gems for other DH builds and Necro. I can easily (now that I know what I am doing) redo those gems. The gems I currently have are due to 2/3 man groups. I've tapped out at GR90 with my current setup. I could maybe get another level or 2, but frankly, I think it will be tremendously difficult to do so.
> 
> 85 * 5 = 425 added Dex to each piece. I could easily redo the 85's


yeah, 85s are a good place to start. do eeet! then lets try and push those gems to 95 or 100


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, 85s are a good place to start. do eeet! then lets try and push those gems to 95 or 100


Server is restarting, so I'll do after the server restart and after my morning conf calls. I've got three pieces (pants, boots, and bracers) that are near perfect. I'll start with these and see how much that helps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, 85s are a good place to start. do eeet! then lets try and push those gems to 95 or 100
> 
> 
> 
> Server is restarting, so I'll do after the server restart and after my morning conf calls. I've got three pieces (pants, boots, and bracers) that are near perfect. I'll start with these and see how much that helps.
Click to expand...

You will be surprised how much it helps.


----------



## Mikecdm

I finally used some augs last night. Sold myself short though, Could have cleared higher.


----------



## capreppy

Curious, how far is everyone on their seasonal journeys? I'm midway through the Guardian journey


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Curious, how far is everyone on their seasonal journeys? I'm midway through the Guardian journey


I stopped after finishing Slayer. Taken a few days off lately but I'll be back at it again soon.


----------



## Mikecdm

i do enough to get the stash tab


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Curious, how far is everyone on their seasonal journeys? I'm midway through the Guardian journey


stopped where I would have to do the set dungeon.


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> stopped where I would have to do the set dungeon.


The set dungeon took me all of 10 mins to master. Plenty of info on it on the web.

Guardian is going to require a little more effort. Requires extraction of 40 legendary attributes and I'm at 21.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> stopped where I would have to do the set dungeon.
> 
> 
> 
> The set dungeon took me all of 10 mins to master. Plenty of info on it on the web.
> 
> Guardian is going to require a little more effort. Requires extraction of 40 legendary attributes and I'm at 21.
Click to expand...

yeah, I have done them several times over. I find it easiest with m6, just haven't built it yet.


----------



## CptAsian

I've been away from D3 for a few weeks, but hopefully within the next month I'll bang out the rest of the season journey until the stash tab. Been really busy with school/other games/VR recently.


----------



## CarnageHimura

I'm here on the seasson journey



And I think I'm going to stop once I get the Stash space, the conquests that I going to try is the 3gems to 65 (easy) and the GR45 w/o set items, and maaaaybe the boss mode with the guild, only for the lulz


----------



## inedenimadam

I craft 30-100 daggers a day...no primal yet...but somehow, I manage to get 3 primal Shard of Hate swords. When the heck has a demon hunter EVER equipped a shard of hate?


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I craft 30-100 daggers a day...no primal yet...but somehow, I manage to get 3 primal Shard of Hate swords. When the heck has a demon hunter EVER equipped a shard of hate?


I'm still focused on getting my other gear in better shape. Given your "success", I'm contemplating keeping my current dagger as it is good except it doesn't have Att Speed


----------



## PaPaBlista

I've made it to LV 30.....


----------



## inedenimadam

102 in 10 min...got some headroom left!


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 102 in 10 min...got some headroom left!


Nice!!! Ramping up my paragon and gems for augments. Getting there.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 102 in 10 min...got some headroom left!


congrats! Debating if I want to make the push for P1000 this season on HC. Haven't been playing much lately


----------



## Crazy9000

I got on and checked what I needed for stash tab. Just had to do a set dungeon and augment something. Got a half decent ancient tals armor in the process of upping a gem to augment, so threw it on there.

Too bad I don't have my HC monk anymore, he had some crazy good weapons lol.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Curious, how far is everyone on their seasonal journeys? I'm midway through the Guardian journey


I completed guardian thanksgiving morning I think? certainly that weekend. I realized how close I was (only needed a 3rd conquest and cube items).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I craft 30-100 daggers a day...no primal yet...but somehow, I manage to get 3 primal Shard of Hate swords. When the heck has a demon hunter EVER equipped a shard of hate?


holy crap, I knew you had 2, but a 3rd??? hahaha!

gd notifications b0rked again. I've been playing super-casual this season - work has been a cluster. I'm supposed to be driving to Montana since Wed night. will probably leave tonight. I haven't played in a week or so till last night?

I still managed to waltz through GR95 on a dork pet build. running simulacrum/land of the dead would clear well over 100. I hate waiting for those to come off cooldown though. Not sure if I'll get a chance to run much more while in MT. connectivity is always a big question mark.









If I don't get a chance to say it - Merry Xmas ya'll! If you don't celebrate it, add whatever you celebrate in place.







I do too many of the "Happy Holidays" at work. I tried to switch to Merry Xmas this year and it felt weird... stupid corporate environment.


----------



## capreppy

Merry Christmas!!!

I'm off thru the 2nd. But as most of you know, I work from home so I'm on a lot during the day. I'll be on a lot next week. I need to do one more conquest. Probably do the GR45 without any set gear.


----------



## yahu

I got a chicken doc if you want to run boss mode (if you haven't yet). super easy, but I suppose so is GR45.


----------



## capreppy

We need to do some vaults. I've got like 25 that need to be done. As well as one cow level.


----------



## yahu

my gold build is at ~32k% solo. I've got about 6bil and a bunch of rings too


----------



## inedenimadam

I quit collecting rings around 10B.


----------



## yahu

I usually just use them to help out n00bs. I just ran a few through. 9bil now.


----------



## We Gone

Surprised not many play HC anymore. I don't have a great barb but do run during the day mostly T8, going slow this time killed so many in the past lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Surprised not many play HC anymore. I don't have a great barb but do run during the day mostly T8, going slow this time killed so many in the past lol


We had a good 5 or so people at one point, but almost everyone died within 24 hours of each other and that kind of killed it lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *We Gone*
> 
> Surprised not many play HC anymore. I don't have a great barb but do run during the day mostly T8, going slow this time killed so many in the past lol
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good 5 or so people at one point, but almost everyone died within 24 hours of each other and that kind of killed it lol.
Click to expand...

^Yup

I lost my DH in a lower GR to a lag spike and watched myself die in the pause menu. HC done for the season.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> We had a good 5 or so people at one point, but almost everyone died within 24 hours of each other and that kind of killed it lol.


AHEM "almost" ?


----------



## capreppy

I've not ever done a HC toon. Maybe next season.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> We had a good 5 or so people at one point, but almost everyone died within 24 hours of each other and that kind of killed it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM "almost" ?
Click to expand...

Last Man Standing ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I've not ever done a HC toon. Maybe next season.


I know I will be in HC start of next season.


----------



## yahu

I thought I might be doing okay for some D3 here in Montana, sitting on a ~7MB connection. then the kids started playing minecraft...~2MB. I'm sure if someone started playing fart noises on youtube I'd drop to the floor completely.

*ninja edit - just clicking submit took a good 15s to process this message...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> I've not ever done a HC toon. Maybe next season.


If you've done everything already in the game 1000 times over already, hardcore is the only thing keeping it exciting.


----------



## yahu

I've been having fun with Necro, but there definitely comes a time where I don't want to continue putting in the effort. One thing I like about the game is I can put it down for periods of time and get back into it pretty quick.

I suppose if the going deal is to start season in HC, mebbe I should do that next season. I can definitely imagine the lack of effort after lag spikin'


----------



## capreppy

I took a one year break so it's still pretty fresh. Tried Necro initially, but I've always had fun with DH. Doing a DH impale has been fun and I've never done one so for me, the game is still "new". I'll probably start a HC toon next season.


----------



## yahu

I camped on WD forever and then brought Sader into the fold (mostly thorns and a bit of hammera), so Necro has been fun for similar reasons. I should go back and run Condemed Sader as that build looks strong as fugg, and I only ran it for a short bit of time ages ago.

BTW - anyone hear if blizz is going to open up D1 area again in January?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> If you've done everything already in the game 1000 times over already, hardcore is the only thing keeping it exciting.


Gotta go for rank1,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've been having fun with Necro, but there definitely comes a time where I don't want to continue putting in the effort. One thing I like about the game is I can put it down for periods of time and get back into it pretty quick.
> 
> I suppose if the going deal is to start season in HC, mebbe I should do that next season. I can definitely imagine the lack of effort after lag spikin'


Taking a couple days off doesn't really hurt anyone. Some times i won't play for a few days, watch some tv or movies. Feels good.


----------



## yahu

^lol @rank 1. I get pissed running a +1 from where I am currently and get hell witches.









when I get really bored I run up my son's character and double-dip on gear.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Gotta go for rank1,


Yeah, no thanks. You gotta no-life it all season to be at the top. I was top 100 at one point this season now I'm prob not even top 300. Got burned out trying for a decent ancient blade.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I camped on WD forever and then brought Sader into the fold (mostly thorns and a bit of hammera), so Necro has been fun for similar reasons. I should go back and run Condemed Sader as that build looks strong as fugg, and I only ran it for a short bit of time ages ago.
> 
> BTW - anyone hear if blizz is going to open up D1 area again in January?


Yes they are bringing it back and yes condemn Sader is tons of fun and really strong.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yeah, no thanks. You gotta no-life it all season to be at the top. I was top 100 at one point this season now I'm prob not even top 300. Got burned out trying for a decent ancient blade.


what I see at the top is massive paragons of course, high level augments, and then in a lot of case, not always the absolute most gear. RNG affects them too, they just have more runs typically. In a lot of cases, some of the top ranks were set a while in advance, and then those guys move on to PTR. They don't always come back to defend their spot, so they aren't always completely unattainable. to take #1 and not get your account toasted, now that can be challenging.


----------



## Mikecdm

What you see at the top is me. Just gotta figure out which class. Last 2 seasons have had no toast.


----------



## capreppy

Stupid question: How do you trigger the Darkening of Tristram?


----------



## dwolvin

It's a map location- I believe right next to new Tristram.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> Stupid question: How do you trigger the Darkening of Tristram?


Stupid answer: Google it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Stupid answer: Google it.


Which is surprisingly not helpful.

Turns out the event doesn't start until the 4th.


----------



## yahu

lmgtfy.com is a less stupid answer.









on blizz's link, it shows: "...The anniversary event begins January 1 at midnight PST and ends January 30 at the same time..."

seems like identical to last year? It would be nice if they added something. meh.

*edit - it sounds like the cultists are active now but the actual portal doesn't open until the 4th, like Cray mentions? (unconfirmed, just been reading from users) LOL @ blizz if this is true. what a bunch o' trolls.


----------



## Crazy9000

I can confirm the portal isn't open, I missed the event last time and tried it.


----------



## yahu

bah...dang blizz. I needs to get the goods too.


----------



## capreppy

The Cultists are available Jan 1-3 for the portrait frame for those that don't have it. The portal will open on Jan 4 for those that just want to hit the event. 2 more days.


----------



## dwolvin

I forget from last time, are the cultists dropping anything needed / useful?


----------



## yahu

^yeah, like 5 or 6 documents? you just have to have all of them to get the achievement and the portrait. I think I got that one from someone when they wanted the crowbar transmog. they dropped the papers, and I picked them up and got some achievement.


----------



## dwolvin

Oh snap- I forgot about the mace of Crows.... I need to see if I grabbed it!


----------



## Crazy9000

Do I need to do the cultist stuff now, or can I wait until the rest unlocks?


----------



## capreppy

From what I've read, the cultist stuff will be available during the entire 30 days of the event. This assumes you haven't already collected the cultist event before.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> From what I've read, the cultist stuff will be available during the entire 30 days of the event. This assumes you haven't already collected the cultist event before.


Sweet. Now I just have to decide if I want to level up a few gem of ease and do that to some gear pieces and do the event on level 1 easy mode.


----------



## yahu

you can do the cultist stuff anytime. if you can find someone with the pieces, you can even do it outside of the event (IIRC). the cultists are specifically available during the event if you can't find someone though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> you can do the cultist stuff anytime. if you can find someone with the pieces, you can even do it outside of the event (IIRC). the cultists are specifically available during the event if you can't find someone though.


Lets hope someone in the clan keeps them around then xD.


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dwolvin*
> 
> Oh snap- I forgot about the mace of Crows.... I need to see if I grabbed it!


I have it NS if anyone needs it, but I don't think that translates to season unless you get it during the season break. I have several of the shareable white items in season if anyone needs those (god butcher, quin swords, etc.).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Lets hope someone in the clan keeps them around then xD.


I'll try. lol


----------



## yahu

I forgot to mention the other day that battlechest (D3 + RoS) is on sale for $20, or either D3/RoS individually for $10. Necro on sale for $10. All on b.net.


----------



## yahu

FYI - portal is open. friggin' blizz...lol


----------



## capreppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> FYI - portal is open. friggin' blizz...lol


It is open, but there are a lot of posts regarding bugs. Especially around wirt's leg and salvaging it. I'm gonna give it a few days before I attempt again.

Also, cultist papers are (have?) been dropping. Did bounties yesterday and picked up half. I'll do a few more sets of bounties to hopefully pick up the remainder.


----------



## yahu

yeah, blizz opened the portal but forgot they killed wirt's leg as a legendary after last year. you could basically buy forgotten souls for $1mil (cheap, seeing that gold is endless). quality work all the way around!


----------



## yahu

erm... so this happened last night...


----------



## Crazy9000

Strength is the one that uses it most too. Grats.


----------



## yahu

I've been running that condemned crusader when I can for the past week or two. friggin' strong as a muh-fuggah! Without any augments, and not great gear, I ran him up through GR95. I've been working on augments, and build, only playing a little with furnace. I have been mostly using the 2h flail that adds a couple Akarat's runes, but the RG takes forever! If I didn't have to rely on unity it'd be nice to heft a necro or WD in a backpack to take out the RG!


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> erm... so this happened last night...


HOT DAMN


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> I've been running that condemned crusader when I can for the past week or two. friggin' strong as a muh-fuggah! Without any augments, and not great gear, I ran him up through GR95. I've been working on augments, and build, only playing a little with furnace. I have been mostly using the 2h flail that adds a couple Akarat's runes, but the RG takes forever! If I didn't have to rely on unity it'd be nice to heft a necro or WD in a backpack to take out the RG!


Congrats! That's a sick Furnace! Now try clearing a 95 on hardcore ;-P


----------



## Mikecdm

if thats for condemn sader, you need cdr on it, not ias.


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, if Simplicity's Strength increases dmg of primary skills, does it increase the damage of Blessed Hammers spawned by Justice with Blessed of Haull? Technically it's a primary skill... Any idea?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> if thats for condemn sader, you need cdr on it, not ias.


I know, I know. that was just my first roll, and I captured it for the overall dmg effect.







The next roll got me CDR.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Congrats! That's a sick Furnace! Now try clearing a 95 on hardcore ;-P


I bet I could, but I don't feel like rolling HC at this point (any announcement for season end - is the PTR even running?). I can speed 90's pretty well, and I really have to screw something up to die. It's really dependent on the mobs and definitely the RG. aka blighter hits so gd hard.


----------



## Mikecdm

Ptr is live but 0 changes. 95 is pretty easy on sader, I run those all night long.


----------



## yahu

"you" do?









I haven't had any issue clearing a GR95, but I wouldn't start a HC toon this late in the season and expect to run right up there. It was easy to get to GR95 in SC (no augments, crap gear), but that also takes into account the time I spent collecting mats, partial sharding while running necro, having legendary gems leveled, and enough gold to spend freely. I also always collect good set rings when they drop, so I had a Focus/Restraint combo that wasn't STR based, but good enough to run with. Believe it or not one of the tougher pieces to roll was the belt. God knows how many of those I had dumped that could have worked (I wasn't looking at the condemned build soon enough).


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I am going to start in HC again. then again I may just take a stack of 20 dollar bills and burn them in the yard. Same emotional response.


----------



## We Gone

Just do it, made HC Paragon 500 last nite


----------



## FlawleZ

If you guys are doing HC I'll have to get back in the saddle. Was getting old being the lone ranger lol


----------



## The LAN Man

I've been helping my little brother play since he got his PC. Told him I'd only play HC with him.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> I've been helping my little brother play since he got his PC. Told him I'd only play HC with him.


That's the spirit! Speaking of little brothers haven't seen C9K in a while ?


----------



## yahu

so you guys are talking about getting back into HC this season? hrmmmm...


----------



## capreppy

doesn't the season end in a couple of weeks? I would assume it would end with the Darkening event.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> so you guys are talking about getting back into HC this season? hrmmmm...


Not this season. I'll start next season in HC again. If all else is the same as current season, I likely wont do any soft core...but who knows. I will be gearing two toons simultaneously next season though. Still sour about loosing my toon in the pause menu in a low trash rift.


----------



## yahu

^got it. I might start off next season in HC. I can always move to SC if I die, or figure

@capreppyI don't think season end is tied to the Darkening event. If the season was ending soon, they would likely have PTR content rolling.

Also, the Darkening event started halfway through the season this year (last year the season start coincided with Darkening, but the season itself went longer).

BTW - I hear there is some easter egg in PTR from that giant goat vendor. some people are speculating that it points to the druid class. obviously too little info and too early to say anything for sure.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That's the spirit! Speaking of little brothers haven't seen C9K in a while ?


I have two little brothers, both near 3200 paragon and they do bounties about 8 hours a day.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I have two little brothers, both near 3200 paragon and they do bounties about 8 hours a day.


That's the way to do it. Mike is the epitome of dedication in this game.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yahu*
> 
> ^got it. I might start off next season in HC. I can always move to SC if I die, or figure
> 
> @capreppyI don't think season end is tied to the Darkening event. If the season was ending soon, they would likely have PTR content rolling.
> 
> Also, the Darkening event started halfway through the season this year (last year the season start coincided with Darkening, but the season itself went longer).
> 
> BTW - I hear there is some easter egg in PTR from that giant goat vendor. some people are speculating that it points to the druid class. obviously too little info and too early to say anything for sure.


more paid DLC? I will buy it. If nothing else just to show Blizz that I am willing to still pay for content all these years after release.


----------



## dwolvin

OMG. If they can pul another DLC worthy of RoS&#8230;
That would be the entirety of the bomb.


----------



## yahu

^well RoS was a full expansion. I think they would be aiming for DLC along the lines of Necro pack. I think initially Necro and maybe even another class like Druid, was planned for another expansion similar to RoS, but blizz backed down from that. Most likely due to cost and general ease of release and ensuing expectations of DLC compared to a full expansion.

I'm like Eden - I'd be in to throwing a few bucks at it to show blizz the continued interest, without a 2nd thought.


----------



## FlawleZ

I would too. I find it funny when I read threads of upcoming titles people are waiting for and people still mention Diablo 4. As if they have completely stopped putting effort into D3. I actually feel we won't see a Diablo 4 anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just picked up Divinity Original Sin 2. I may be stuck on that for a while. maybe another late start for me.


----------



## lemans81

There is a season reset coming up?


----------



## yahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I would too. I find it funny when I read threads of upcoming titles people are waiting for and people still mention Diablo 4. As if they have completely stopped putting effort into D3. I actually feel we won't see a Diablo 4 anytime soon, if ever.


I imagine at some point there will be a D4. D3 made them a lot of money, at least in bursts. Did it effectively pan out for them with the effort they do continue to put in (let's face it, even though we'd like more, these updates still cost them)?

I think people ultimately want the Diablo franchise to do well. They wouldn't constantly whine about how D3 sucks, and I've moved to PoE, if they didn't at first give it a go at D3. In fact, I think a lot of people liked D3 - they just didn't like it the same as how they liked D2, which it sounds like PoE does a better job of scratching that itch for them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> There is a season reset coming up?


I don't think anything has been communicated. I think most of us are used to the fairly quick season resets of late, and this season feels like it's getting long. PTR is open, but with very little change. I heard something about optimizations they are working on, so who knows w.t.f. that means.


----------



## inedenimadam

New info



> Season 12 End & Season 13 Start Dates
> 
> You can sort through your Seasonal rewards and review your progress on the Leaderboards between Seasons. It’s a great time to reflect on the accomplishments you’ve made and enjoy the fruits of your pre- and post-Season loot hunts!
> 
> Season 12 will end on the following dates:
> 
> North America: Sunday, February 11 @ 5:00 p.m. PST
> Europe: Sunday, February 11 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Sunday, February 11 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 13 will begin about two weeks afterward on the dates below:
> 
> North America: Friday, February 23 @ 5:00 p.m. PST
> Europe: Friday, February 23 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, February 23 @ 5:00 p.m. KST


----------



## yahu

ah nice. BTW - this site looks...2004?


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ah nice. BTW - this site looks...2004?


I'm going to hold my tongue on my opinion of the recent changes and allow the dust to settle. 

I haven't seen any info on season 13 changes...but the more I think about it, the more I want to stick with HC a full season instead of peter our after the first death.


----------



## FlawleZ

Scored a near mint Hardback D3 Limited Edition Guide today for $3 at the local flea market ;-P


----------



## FlawleZ

Scored a near mint Hardback D3 Limited Edition Guide today for $3 at the local flea market ;-P


----------



## yahu

^nice! There is a guy at my work with an unopened Collector's Edition (vanilla). He isn't asking ebay prices, but I still find it a bit ridiculous to buy it.


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> ^nice! There is a guy at my work with an unopened Collector's Edition (vanilla). He isn't asking ebay prices, but I still find it a bit ridiculous to buy it.


I would have gotten the collectors but I wanted to play on day 1, and due to shipping they often don't arrive on time, so I just got it digitally.


----------



## yahu

I don't usually get collector's versions of games tbh. I initially had a normal version pre-order from newegg for cheap. When I realized I wouldn't be able to play at midnight, I "gifted" the newegg version to my son.


----------



## capreppy

Season ends on Sunday and new season 2 weeks from Sunday. Not seeing anything on new content, but would be more than willing to cough up a few dollars for new content.


----------



## yahu

it would be amazing (possibly even miraculous) if blizz got new paid content out in time for season 13. It is interesting that there hasn't been much in the way of content updates. I want to say this is the first season (meaning, major patch in the season model) without any updates, even if mostly cosmetic E.g. - the season after pets and whatnot were introduced had mostly those updates and not much in the way of sweeping class-specific changes, IIRC. there were some smaller balance changes I'm sure.

People already like to bag on this game, especially compared to say PoE. re-hashing a season might stoke those fires even more, and potentially lose even more players.


----------



## capreppy

I'm trying out PoE. I like the possibilities, but it's been slowing going. Also picked up NeverWinter again on Steam. Still has an amazingly large following. My brother is playing it and the only reason I picked it up again.


----------



## inedenimadam

capreppy said:


> I'm trying out PoE. I like the possibilities, but it's been slowing going. Also picked up NeverWinter again on Steam. Still has an amazingly large following. My brother is playing it and the only reason I picked it up again.


I couldn't get into PoE, but I do think Victor Vran is a pretty good ISO game.


----------



## yahu

^glad it's not just me that couldn't get into PoE. I feel like an outsider with how much people rave about the game.


----------



## RW2112

There is a lot of things I dislike about PoE... mainly the party mechanics for some reason I can't get used to and soloing after a certain point really sucks.


----------



## yahu

^wut up, r-dubs! saw you online for a bit yesterday but I was just organizing (aka - salvaging) post-season. you went offline pretty quickly, probably doing the same salvaging/deleting. 

that was a big issue I had with PoE - group mechanics were something my buddies and I couldn't get used to. me coming heavily from D3, but they weren't (so it wasn't just my perspective).

I didn't think I would be as into the Olympics this year...and then I find myself up at ~3A (with a 620A alarm) watching women's biathlon pursuit (cross country skiing + shooting).


----------



## RW2112

Yep, logged in to do the usual cleanup after season.  Also really getting into the Olympics this year, been watching most of the night myself.
Been playing a lot of Mechwarrior Online lately, free to play but if you want the newest mechs then can cost ya some real world cash. But plenty of ones available for the currency you get from playing matches.


----------



## Crazy9000

So anything new happening next season? Might be the first one I actually don't do the start lol.


----------



## yahu

yeah man, I don't think there is anything planned for S13/whatever patch level. I don't know if Blizz has something planned they aren't announcing for whatever reason or if there is really no content change.

I'm all for backend changes (at some point I read there may be some server-side changes/improvements), but that doesn't seem like enough for a new season. I mean they can't let a season run too long either, but it's almost like everyone in the room shrugged their shoulders to the point where it got too late for anything?

maybe I'm being too pessimistic, and Blizz has some yuuuge change awaiting us. :lachen: riiight.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^glad it's not just me that couldn't get into PoE. I feel like an outsider with how much people rave about the game.


Maybe there is a hump to get over, but it felt awful grindy.



RW2112 said:


> There is a lot of things I dislike about PoE... mainly the party mechanics for some reason I can't get used to and soloing after a certain point really sucks.


Well, at least there is still D3. You guys really should check out Victor Vran...throw it in your Steam Wishlist and wait for it to go for a dollar.


----------



## FlawleZ

Crazy9000 said:


> So anything new happening next season? Might be the first one I actually don't do the start lol.


I'm thinking the same. I haven't heard if anything new. Would be awesome to see Blizz announce a new class. I think everyone would gladly welcome Amazon back.


----------



## yahu

any new content would be gladly welcomed - especially a new class. I've had fun with necro the last 2 seasons, and it made blizz rethink the other classes for S12's patch (well, not really rethink so much as re-power).

it looks like S13 gives us a new skin on the teddy bear pet, and an updated portrait. whoopty-do Basil. I'll probably start S13 on HC for the first time evar. it would be nice to get Akkhan set from Haedrig, but it shouldn't be too hard to get with a little time, and the cube. Details linked for those that haven't seen it: https://news.blizzard.com/en-us/diablo3/21534734/first-look-season-13

Seasonal Conquests:
Love going fast? Sprinter and Speed Racer will be making a return. Enjoy testing your mettle in Greater Rifts? Divinity and Lionhearted are also coming back. If you’d rather max out your kill count with Cursed Chests, Curses! and Stars Align will be right up your alley. Those who enjoy seeing how far they can go without Set Items will get a kick out of The Thrill and Super Human. Finally, if you’re keen to show off your mastery of Set Dungeons, Masters of the Universe and Masters of Sets will be available once more.

Haedrig’s Gift in Season 13:
Barbarian – Might of the Earth
Crusader – Thorns of the Invoker
Demon Hunter – The Shadow’s Mantle
Monk – Monkey King’s Garb
Necromancer – Grace of Inarius
Witch Doctor – Raiment of the Jade Harvester
Wizard – Firebird’s Finery

and as a refresher, hen does Season 13 start?
Season 13 begins Friday, February 23 at 5:00 p.m. PST in North America, 5:00 p.m. CET in Europe, and 5:00 p.m. KST in Asia.


----------



## j o e

my hardcore barb, best I could do. I havent played in a few months, may get back into it soon


----------



## FlawleZ

j o e said:


> my hardcore barb, best I could do. I havent played in a few months, may get back into it soon


Not bad Joe. Join us in HC next season. I finished with an 89 and I could have easily cleared a 90 last season on my HC Sader but I just lost the fire after a while.


----------



## inedenimadam

FlawleZ said:


> Not bad Joe. Join us in HC next season. I finished with an 89 and I could have easily cleared a 90 last season on my HC Sader but I just lost the fire after a while.


I'll be HC again. At least until I die...and quit.


----------



## yahu

dang...I will try to be on Friday and Saturday. turns out there is a fam-damily get together Sunday, so I'll have to travel for that. On top of that, we're having a team-building thing the week after, where I'll get to attend workshops during the day and catch up on my day work at night. :\ That said, my playtime might be relatively limited out the gate.


----------



## Crazy9000

I have the day off tomorrow anyways so I'll check if people are around near reset and probably do it if there's a group going.


----------



## inedenimadam

No promises here. Wife is pregnant again. That makes 4. May or may not be online, or sane for that matter.


----------



## yahu

^holy crap man, congrats! That's what happens when you move back down Souf!


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^holy crap man, congrats! That's what happens when you move back down Souf!


As much as I despise Orlando, the hospital and doctors here are pretty amazing. I am dealing with a real crappy situation though. I have been working as a sub contractor doing some high end interior joinery...and the contractor wrote me a rubber check, and I have been floating this guy for ~ a month. Luckily my wife makes enough to keep us afloat, but I am out some serious scratch and looking at some legal actions.


----------



## b.walker36

I'll be around tonight if anyone wants to join up. I think my buddy is going to join me


----------



## inedenimadam

b.walker36 said:


> I'll be around tonight if anyone wants to join up. I think my buddy is going to join me



H.C.? 

Looks like I am going to have at least some time tonight to be at the computer. Going to log in ahead of time and make sure files are up to date and my account isn't nuked.



I think we have a 8 pm West Coast start time. Anybody care to verify?


----------



## yahu

I'm an asshat. I woke up at 130A this morning and started work. got home early...and passed out. now I'm frantically trying to finish work.


----------



## dwolvin

Ha! For once I have a legit excuse to be late. Hopping a plane in a few hours for a joyous 26 hour string of flights. See you all Monday~ish.


----------



## PurpleChef

So hc season monk died to 1 second dc, error 1016... trash game


----------



## Crazy9000

PurpleChef said:


> So hc season monk died to 1 second dc, error 1016... trash game


That error means the problem is on your end, not theirs.


----------



## FlawleZ

PurpleChef said:


> So hc season monk died to 1 second dc, error 1016... trash game


Good news is we can level you back in a few minutes.

In other news, I got 2 decent primals yesterday. A primal Witching Hour and Rivera Dancers. WH I may find a use for but not likely the Rivera Dancers as the Lashing Tail Kick build just doesn't scale as high. Dropping bells is the only way to go on Sunwuko.


----------



## yahu

^nice! I tried to play late last night. after leveling Eden (watch out for those conduit pylons while wearing nems!) I was leveling gems in a GR65 and must have fallen asleep 5 times. I figured I better quit while I was ahead.


----------



## FlawleZ

yahu said:


> ^nice! I tried to play late last night. after leveling Eden (watch out for those conduit pylons while wearing nems!) I was leveling gems in a GR65 and must have fallen asleep 5 times. I figured I better quit while I was ahead.


Aww geez did Eden die last night? We were running some speed GR for gem ups when he took a quick break and I had to get ready for some much needed sleep.


----------



## yahu

no, he just wanted a backup  while leveling him I killed the RG, he came down, and I couldn't help myself and clicked on that pylon...*boom* goes his half-leveled DH across the screen...


----------



## inedenimadam

^ only lost a cains set and a ruby. no biggie. happy to have a backup that is almost completely geared for the inevitable face plant.


----------



## yahu

^definitely wise decision. I think I should probably set that up myself. While I'm not completely fond of thorns, it is a better farming build based on the way I have it setup. I like the idea of the armory, but maybe I'll just setup thorns separately.


----------



## inedenimadam

NTX and B both went down yesterday.

my turn?


----------



## FlawleZ

I think I may make a backup myself. Just hard to delete a toon sometimes.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

You guys all grow a pair and jump to HC? I'll never do it.


----------



## inedenimadam

PerfectTekniq said:


> You guys all grow a pair and jump to HC? I'll never do it.


Yeah. Adds a pucker factor that you just cant get in SC. With zero changes to last season, a little spice was needed.

Edit to add: Just lost my primary toon in a T13 rift


----------



## Crazy9000

PerfectTekniq said:


> You guys all grow a pair and jump to HC? I'll never do it.


Yeah quite a lot of guys this time around.


----------



## brazilianloser

If anyone is bored enough... i could use a boost... but don't worry otherwise.


----------



## b.walker36

I have lost three toons so far. But I don't care too much. When I finally die and don't have back up gear I'll wait until next season lol. But right now I have a steady supply of Impale gear.


----------



## inedenimadam

b.walker36 said:


> I have lost three toons so far. But I don't care too much. When I finally die and don't have back up gear I'll wait until next season lol. But right now I have a steady supply of Impale gear.


Two here. I probably wont last til the end of the season anyway...

At least there are a few of us playing DH, so a boost is always easy to find, as is gear share.


----------



## yahu

15 hour days of workshops and meetings...blech...I haven't been able to get home and muster anything beyond passing out this week. 

I hope to be on later tonight, or tomorrow!


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> 15 hour days of workshops and meetings...blech...I haven't been able to get home and muster anything beyond passing out this week.
> 
> I hope to be on later tonight, or tomorrow!


well, my parents are flying in tonight. so its all Disney and beaches for me this weekend and part of next week.


----------



## yahu

this conference is usually held in CA or FL. This time they decided to have it in sunny (and cold) Seattle...


----------



## Crazy9000

Well here's an official pucker moment (still alive tho, and passed the rift )


----------



## yahu

hopefully you didn't stop for too long to take that screenshot!  nicely done!


----------



## FlawleZ

yahu said:


> hopefully you didn't stop for too long to take that screenshot!  nicely done!


Looks like just long enough for him to teleport back to town. I was on for a bit running some speed 75s and noticed it was a bit lonely. Was hoping no one else died lately.


----------



## DoomDash

Hey guys. I have returned .


----------



## yahu

FlawleZ said:


> Looks like just long enough for him to teleport back to town. I was on for a bit running some speed 75s and noticed it was a bit lonely. Was hoping no one else died lately.


I passed out early this morning (about 3A) before I could login. I totally dreamt that I died in HC, to the point where when I was about to login I thought "oh yeah, that was just a dream, sweet!" 



DoomDash said:


> Hey guys. I have returned .
> 
> <snip>


I log in this morning to bang out a couple runs, for posterity (haven't played in about a week). I couldn't believe me eyes! Doom dings a GR87 (at the time) and I didn't even see he was online. welcome back!


----------



## FlawleZ

That's great Doom! Bringing some competition for Mike? ;-P


----------



## PerfectTekniq

DoomDash said:


> Hey guys. I have returned .


If you ever have some free time and I'm on, I have a buddy who is making a 'Sader and he can't figure out what he is doing wrong. I recently started playing again because 3 other friends have as well. He is the farthest behind and has double the time in the game than I do. I think he needs some pointers honestly. 

With that said, this season seams extremely easy or I just got lucky with drops. Toon isn't great but within 10 playtime hours I was in T10 with ease.


----------



## yahu

last season introduced big power changes for all the classes. IIRC, every class had at least 2 builds that would take you easily into the 90s. I think I ended last season with a brain-dead 103 crusader run, and I could've easily gone further. happy to help - but I'm pretty sure you ain't touchin' HC  I'd be happy to help in-game though - let me know if anyone wants to join the clan.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

yahu said:


> last season introduced big power changes for all the classes. IIRC, every class had at least 2 builds that would take you easily into the 90s. I think I ended last season with a brain-dead 103 crusader run, and I could've easily gone further. happy to help - but I'm pretty sure you ain't touchin' HC  I'd be happy to help in-game though - let me know if anyone wants to join the clan.


I don't play consistent enough to play HC and would probably cry in a corner if my toon died. I might have them request to join.


----------



## yahu

^lol - I hear ya. It's definitely a different beast. 

I had a game lock in a lower-level rift, and while I think I could have survived, I think you have like a 10s timeout where anything could happen. thankfully I was with b.walker or NTX (can't remember who) and they kilt all the mobs around me as I was standing there.

even though the sader is stout, a lot of that comes from bonuses on gear, reliant on skills being fired.


----------



## FlawleZ

Yeah last season I stopped trying after I hit 89 on HC Sader. I kept clearing them first try but it was getting scarier as I approached GR90 and decided it's better to live and fight another day than to go down swinging in only low 90s GR.


----------



## yahu

I wouldn't be surprised if 90's GR is in top 100 this season for HC. I just don't think the general player base is back this season with little to no changes, and the fact that people generally stay away from HC.

I haven't looked at S12 HC leaderboard, so I could be completely wrong. What I do know is there are very few requests in the game community for HC PL, HC bounties, HC journey, HC GR runs, etc. Also, the ass end of the 'sader LB is at GR37! Even the thorns build you get by default farts it's way through T11-T13 with little to no effort.

BTW - it looks like season journey (at least beyond I - IV) is currently b0rked. hitting shift+J opens a blank window, and you can't see conquest LB either.


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 90's GR is in top 100 this season for HC. I just don't think the general player base is back this season with little to no changes, and the fact that people generally stay away from HC.
> 
> I haven't looked at S12 HC leaderboard, so I could be completely wrong. What I do know is there are very few requests in the game community for HC PL, HC bounties, HC journey, HC GR runs, etc. Also, the ass end of the 'sader LB is at GR37! Even the thorns build you get by default farts it's way through T11-T13 with little to no effort.
> 
> BTW - it looks like season journey (at least beyond I - IV) is currently b0rked. hitting shift+J opens a blank window, and you can't see conquest LB either.


Yeah my monk 87 was like rank 66 lol.


----------



## DoomDash

yahu said:


> I couldn't believe me eyes! Doom dings a GR87 (at the time) and I didn't even see he was online. welcome back!


Thanks . 



PerfectTekniq said:


> If you ever have some free time and I'm on, I have a buddy who is making a 'Sader and he can't figure out what he is doing wrong. I recently started playing again because 3 other friends have as well. He is the farthest behind and has double the time in the game than I do. I think he needs some pointers honestly.
> 
> With that said, this season seams extremely easy or I just got lucky with drops. Toon isn't great but within 10 playtime hours I was in T10 with ease.


Honestly I had no idea what I was doing but my friend gave me a baseline farming build and then I stole the builds from the top saders. It was actually extremely easy to do everything so far. I easily completed a tier 92 after posting the pic but 93 has gave me trouble. 




I kinda want to start a barb now. This will probably be my last season for awhile again. Also, man this new oc.net is ugly makes me not wanna post.


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> Also, man this new oc.net is ugly makes me not wanna post.


I believe the technical term is "FUgly" and I couldn't agree more. :|


----------



## Mikecdm

That sader is too easy, just macro every skill, run around, stand in oculus, win. I did like 118 or 119 on my bounty bot last season.


----------



## FlawleZ

Which is why you should do HC Mike. Its so much more exciting having to avoid the risk of dieing. I think you would not only top the LB but would put a gap on 2nd place if you really tried.


----------



## inedenimadam

My parents are staying with me for the week...My dad just came to tell me he was passing out, and remarked " That looks like the same game you were playing 20 years ago." 


"Very observant old man!"


What am I doing with my life? LoL


----------



## Crazy9000

inedenimadam said:


> What am I doing with my life? LoL


Enjoying it?


----------



## DoomDash

Man D3 is a lot better now. Lot's more build variety, and over all things to do. I'm currently sitting at tier 94 on both my characters but I haven't even got to the ancient augmentation stuff yet. Having a lot of fun, but man this game is killing my sleep time.


----------



## inedenimadam

DoomDash said:


> Man D3 is a lot better now. Lot's more build variety, and over all things to do. I'm currently sitting at tier 94 on both my characters but I haven't even got to the ancient augmentation stuff yet. Having a lot of fun, but man this game is killing my sleep time.


They have got it pretty well balanced currently. I was a bit disappointed that we got zero gameplay changes since last season...but there is something to be said for stability. It also doesn't hurt that the bot and THud are both down, with neither giving even a hint of coming back up any time soon. Sucks having to bot to compete with bots...much prefer the clean even slate.


----------



## Mikecdm

You mean it sucks having to farm your own keys and pick up dbs, level augs from 0, push buttons.


----------



## Crazy9000

Mikecdm said:


> You mean it sucks having to farm your own keys and pick up dbs, level augs from 0, push buttons.


At the level of leaderboards, I feel botting equalized things a bit. If you didn't play 24/7, the botting let you keep up. The bot was just as good at simple content as a human, so it limited the hours of advantage people with no jobs or life could have.


----------



## inedenimadam

Mikecdm said:


> You mean it sucks having to farm your own keys and pick up dbs, level augs from 0, push buttons.


Nah man, I like playing the game.


----------



## Bucake

Crazy9000 said:


> At the level of leaderboards, I feel botting equalized things a bit. If you didn't play 24/7, the botting let you keep up. The bot was just as good at simple content as a human, so it limited the hours of advantage people with no jobs or life could have.


because it's unfair that they have more time. right?
pathetic


----------



## DoomDash

Botting is lame. Defeats the purpose of the game IMO. farming is a part of ARPG's.


----------



## inedenimadam

Did everybody in HC die or something? I see twink on sometimes...but thats it.


----------



## Mikecdm

DoomDash said:


> Botting is lame. Defeats the purpose of the game IMO. farming is a part of ARPG's.


Botting keeps the game interesting for me. It let's me do the parts I enjoy, while being able to talk and hang out with friends. I'll farm paragons, do solo, occasionally do some 4 man "push" type stuff for gem ups. My gem ups are usually 1% for top groups. 

It may not be the way the game was intended, but its the way I like to play it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Mikecdm said:


> Botting keeps the game interesting for me. It let's me do the parts I enjoy, while being able to talk and hang out with friends. I'll farm paragons, do solo, occasionally do some 4 man "push" type stuff for gem ups. My gem ups are usually 1% for top groups.
> 
> It may not be the way the game was intended, but its the way I like to play it.


I've never had anything against botters. Mostly because its not my place to tell other people how to play their game. For me, the bot takes the 'hard work' out of D3, and honestly...without the hard work, the spoils dont feel so well deserved.


----------



## Crazy9000

Bucake said:


> because it's unfair that they have more time. right?


Obviously; it's a loot based game. Even with botting the people with more time have an advantage, as bots can't play as good as a human.

Also note I have finished a season at rank 2 without botting.



DoomDash said:


> Botting is lame. Defeats the purpose of the game IMO. farming is a part of ARPG's.


Remember that playing for leaderboards is pretty different from the casual playing we have in the OCN clan. It does ruin the casual gameplay.

When your doing the content Wu is doing, speed runs for XP and gear are how you're playing the game, with occasional "pushes" for high gems or leaderboards. T13 runs are basically a complete waste of time, but you have to do them to get the keys to keep doing the speed GR runs you want. Botting is a way to do the group speed rift content without the waste of time farming for keys.

The best solution would be if Blizzard consistently banned the bots, and had something built in when you reach P1000 or so to reduce the low level grinding... but you should at least be able to understand why people want to bot.


----------



## DoomDash

Mikecdm said:


> Botting keeps the game interesting for me. It let's me do the parts I enjoy, while being able to talk and hang out with friends. I'll farm paragons, do solo, occasionally do some 4 man "push" type stuff for gem ups. My gem ups are usually 1% for top groups.
> 
> It may not be the way the game was intended, but its the way I like to play it.


You kinda ruin the game for other people who like to play legit though. People say, why would I even play if people are botting? I've already seen that many times, can't even get on the leaderboard without it almost in seasons botting was rampant. That's pretty sucky.


----------



## Crazy9000

DoomDash said:


> You kinda ruin the game for other people who like to play legit though. People say, why would I even play if people are botting? I've already seen that many times, can't even get on the leaderboard without it almost in seasons botting was rampant. That's pretty sucky.


Not botting is not what's keeping those people from leaderboards. If you play every night and do group speed runs, you can get a very high leaderboard spot without botting.


----------



## inedenimadam

Crazy9000 said:


> Not botting is not what's keeping those people from leaderboards. If you play every night and do group speed runs, you can get a very high leaderboard spot without botting.


Indeed. 

Those that do play every night, and do speed runs, still have to compete with people who play every night, do speed runs, and bot while otherwise away from the keyboard.


----------



## yahu

if Blizz completely got rid of botting, would the drama turn into "well that person gets paid to play." 

I use macros with my mouse (basically just mashing buttons). depending on the build, it can make gathering drops pretty bot-like: macro runs -> hold down left button to move -> anything that is hovered over is picked up. If you keep your cursor right in front of your character, it attacks and gathers pretty much everything. the thorns build this season is pretty nice for that - it does have to do with the skills that are macro'd, such as a small animation that occurs that breaks up the "constant move" of holding down your left mouse button.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Crazy9000 said:


> Also note I have finished a season at rank 2 without botting.


Did you look as pale as Alkaiser?


----------



## yahu

^LOL - I'm assuming not, since Doom doesn't have a man-crush on Crazy! :lachen:


----------



## DoomDash

Well I'll just sit up here on my no macros, no botting high horse for this season. I can't say I agree with any of you cheaters, sorry.


----------



## yahu

lol okay. by macros I mean 1..2..3..1..2..3, etc. I'm not running any complex Excel macros, but I can see some people not liking it. I'm actually wondering what Blizz thinks of it cause I'm sure something can tell I'm spamming. It would be very similar to people that use the NumLock trick.


----------



## DoomDash

yahu said:


> lol okay. by macros I mean 1..2..3..1..2..3, etc. I'm not running any complex Excel macros, but I can see some people not liking it. I'm actually wondering what Blizz thinks of it cause I'm sure something can tell I'm spamming. It would be very similar to people that use the NumLock trick.


I more or less meant ones that would do things automatically when cooldowns become active, if that's even a thing.


----------



## b.walker36

DoomDash said:


> I more or less meant ones that would do things automatically when cooldowns become active, if that's even a thing.


When I ran explosive blast i marcrod all my skills except the teleport. Pressing every button on cd isn't skill and I macrod it to protect my poor hands. I don't consider that cheating as I still have to be there and move my character around. I believe its only cheating if you don't have to control your character at all.


----------



## inedenimadam

DoomDash said:


> I more or less meant ones that would do things automatically when cooldowns become active, if that's even a thing.


There is a built in macro/autocast in D3. You assign secondary keys to the number pad. Hit and hold num lock + the keys you want autocast on the num pad, and then it auto casts on cooldown. And that is built in. I don't know for sure where the line in the sand is drawn between cheater/not cheater, but there is some grey area for sure in D3 since a macro function is built in. 

I dont really care who bots and who doesn't. I am not moral police. I will play with all of y'all. I am just happier when the bots don't work.


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> I more or less meant ones that would do things automatically when cooldowns become active, if that's even a thing.


that would sound like a bot as it would require logic to check for cooldowns. I'm merely spamming, similar to the NumLock "feature" Eden is referring to. It's like one of those rapid fire-type controllers for the consoles back in the day (they probably still make those for newer consoles too).


----------



## Crazy9000

DoomDash said:


> Well I'll just sit up here on my no macros, no botting high horse for this season. I can't say I agree with any of you cheaters, sorry.


Nobody in clan bots anyways. You can tell because they would be online in rifts 24/7 and don't respond to chat.


----------



## DoomDash

My only real goal this season before I retire again is to get top 100 once. I'm getting pretty close . Was a sick rift though, not going to lie. Obviously if it had been a 99 with the same style rift probably would have beat that too based on the time.


----------



## inedenimadam

DoomDash said:


> My only real goal this season before I retire again is to get top 100 once. I'm getting pretty close . Was a sick rift though, not going to lie. Obviously if it had been a 99 with the same style rift probably would have beat that too based on the time.



Nice! I have the same goal. I am not far either, but a couple behind you. Im going to have to do it without dying.


----------



## DoomDash

Yeah obviously in HC that's more of a feat lol. Maybe if I ever do play this game again in order to prevent myself from dedicating too much of my life to it I'll force myself to play HC.


----------



## DoomDash

Majority of my friends are PoE fans, it's very annoying and despite all the chances I've gave that game I think it's pretty garbage.


----------



## vegaspimp22

DoomDash said:


> Yeah obviously in HC that's more of a feat lol. Maybe if I ever do play this game again in order to prevent myself from dedicating too much of my life to it I'll force myself to play HC.


I only play HC, i have yet to make it to top 100. Its hard. I have made it real high though, its just more fun on HC to me personally. I like sweating and my heart start beating when i have near death experiences it feels like I myself might die lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

DoomDash said:


> Majority of my friends are PoE fans, it's very annoying and despite all the chances I've gave that game I think it's pretty garbage.


PoE was never my thing either. 

BTW it's much easier to climb the LB in HC...much smaller player base, and people are scared. 



vegaspimp22 said:


> I only play HC, i have yet to make it to top 100. Its hard. I have made it real high though, its just more fun on HC to me personally. I like sweating and my heart start beating when i have near death experiences it feels like I myself might die lol.


It's a thrill for sure. After zero changes from last season, HC is that extra spice that was needed to keep me playing. I may go back to SC again...but enjoying the heck out of HC. Just wish there was more OCN represented in game! 

I lost my best geared toon last season in a t13 rift due to network congestion (pretty sure not my end). When I felt the lag, I hit ESC so the server could catch up...and I watched it happen in the pause menu.


----------



## vegaspimp22

I lost my best geared toon last season in a t13 rift due to network congestion (pretty sure not my end). When I felt the lag, I hit ESC so the server could catch up...and I watched it happen in the pause menu.[/QUOTE]

i stopped playing because im doing a new pc build, but i remember starting to get stuck around GR 84 or so and couldnt get any higher without it getting to hard in HC.


----------



## inedenimadam

vegaspimp22 said:


> I lost my best geared toon last season in a t13 rift due to network congestion (pretty sure not my end). When I felt the lag, I hit ESC so the server could catch up...and I watched it happen in the pause menu.


i stopped playing because im doing a new pc build, but i remember starting to get stuck around GR 84 or so and couldnt get any higher without it getting to hard in HC.[/QUOTE]

I don't recall who you are in game..

Americas? HC Seasonal? 

Hit me up EVENinEDEN 1625


----------



## vegaspimp22

inedenimadam said:


> i stopped playing because im doing a new pc build, but i remember starting to get stuck around GR 84 or so and couldnt get any higher without it getting to hard in HC.


I don't recall who you are in game..

Americas? HC Seasonal? 

Hit me up EVENinEDEN 1625[/QUOTE]

I will when i go back to playing. Have not played in months so i am trying to recall account name and details.

Yea america HC seasonal. 
I think it was DonkyPuncher account name


----------



## inedenimadam

Holy shoot...

I just found out the hard way...

If you ALT-F4 from the pause menu, you loose your HC toon.

Wife wanted to go out to eat. I paused to talk to her. We decided on where to go, so I just hit ALT-F4...log in a few hours later and no more toon.


----------



## Mikecdm

inedenimadam said:


> Holy shoot...
> 
> I just found out the hard way...
> 
> If you ALT-F4 from the pause menu, you loose your HC toon.
> 
> Wife wanted to go out to eat. I paused to talk to her. We decided on where to go, so I just hit ALT-F4...log in a few hours later and no more toon.


Same thing as getting DC'd.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

inedenimadam said:


> Holy shoot...
> 
> I just found out the hard way...
> 
> If you ALT-F4 from the pause menu, you loose your HC toon.
> 
> Wife wanted to go out to eat. I paused to talk to her. We decided on where to go, so I just hit ALT-F4...log in a few hours later and no more toon.


Come back to SC like a loser. I'll be waiting.


----------



## Crazy9000

inedenimadam said:


> Holy shoot...
> 
> I just found out the hard way...
> 
> If you ALT-F4 from the pause menu, you loose your HC toon.
> 
> Wife wanted to go out to eat. I paused to talk to her. We decided on where to go, so I just hit ALT-F4...log in a few hours later and no more toon.


 Ouch. Yeah they didn't want people to hit ESC then alt F4 when about to die, so the game runs for 10 secs or so with you afk.


----------



## inedenimadam

PerfectTekniq said:


> Come back to SC like a loser. I'll be waiting.



I started a SC wiz, but honestly just kind of bummed. Might be done for the season. dunno.


----------



## FlawleZ

inedenimadam said:


> I started a SC wiz, but honestly just kind of bummed. Might be done for the season. dunno.


Dang that sucks man. Didn't you have a backup toon?


----------



## inedenimadam

FlawleZ said:


> Dang that sucks man. Didn't you have a backup toon?



I did. I deleted them all.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

He's already doing 80's with a DH. lol


----------



## Penryn

Guys I am coming back. Who wants to PL me. Werd


----------



## yahu

^^^Big Pen!!!  go HC or go home!!! :lachen:

GD...I can't stand how OC.net occasionally stops sending me mailer updates. :\



DoomDash said:


> My only real goal this season before I retire again is to get top 100 once. I'm getting pretty close . Was a sick rift though, not going to lie. Obviously if it had been a 99 with the same style rift probably would have beat that too based on the time.


sheyoot...my wussy runs as I prep more gems are just over LB 100 in HC.



inedenimadam said:


> PoE was never my thing either.
> 
> BTW it's much easier to climb the LB in HC...much smaller player base, and people are scared.
> 
> It's a thrill for sure. After zero changes from last season, HC is that extra spice that was needed to keep me playing. I may go back to SC again...but enjoying the heck out of HC. Just wish there was more OCN represented in game!
> 
> I lost my best geared toon last season in a t13 rift due to network congestion (pretty sure not my end). When I felt the lag, I hit ESC so the server could catch up...and I watched it happen in the pause menu.


That said, I think the LB is less congested this season since there weren't changes from S12. I should look at S12 LB to see where we would be standing.

sad that I'm replying to this older post of yours, just finding out that you Alt+F4'd yourself into oblivion.  One thing that is different with HC is that when I find myself falling asleep I usually finish what I'm doing and get back to town pronto. I shut the game down more than evar, compared to SC. I still have had some close calls...starting to fall asleep and random game locks. I keep a fan blowing toward my rig as this newer laptop likes to get hot if I'm not paying attention. There have been 4 - 6 locks where I thought I was dead but I think either I've gotten lucky in the level placement, someone has come to my aide, or the 'sader thankfully has enough toughness combined with beating the poop out of everything that I can last 10seconds. We'll see what happens when I push further!



DoomDash said:


> Majority of my friends are PoE fans, it's very annoying and despite all the chances I've gave that game I think it's pretty garbage.


A lot of people look to PoE as the spiritual successor to D2. Well maybe not spiritual successor, but they say "what D3 should have been." Since I mostly missed D2 I always think I'm just not getting something. I am glad to hear when others feel the same way, like you and Eden. 



vegaspimp22 said:


> I only play HC, i have yet to make it to top 100. Its hard. I have made it real high though, its just more fun on HC to me personally. I like sweating and my heart start beating when i have near death experiences it feels like I myself might die lol.


This being my first real go at HC, I haven't had issues making it up close to the top with 'sader (I actually hit 92 a weekend or two ago, but I'm down to 128 last I saw). Also it looks likes Rahtma (necro) is in the top 100's with a barely rolled setup. I got all the pieces the other night, rolling shards, and now I just have to spend time running the build up.

I haven't looked at other toons and likely wouldn't go past 2 for pushing. Work has been too needy this season and I haven't been able to dedicate as much of the wee-mornings to the game. Also, we had an office move and I got shuffled close to my boss, so playing in office won't be happening so much either. 

I know what you mean by heart beating with near death experiences. I'll forget to load-up skills just right and realize I get proc'd. I'll usually go back to town and take a breather, or just quit entirely! LOL! If I go into a relatively high GR and them gd witches with the photon torpedos, or whatever they are load up the level, I will sometimes just back up that bus...


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> ^^^Big Pen!!!  go HC or go home!!! :lachen:
> 
> 
> That said, I think the LB is less congested this season since there weren't changes from S12. I should look at S12 LB to see where we would be standing.


Just remember that people tend to push more at the end of the season, so it's likely this season will get a big increase in the last stretch to closer match S12. Checking the S12 'boards will give you a good indicator of where you should end at.



> A lot of people look to PoE as the spiritual successor to D2. Well maybe not spiritual successor, but they say "what D3 should have been." Since I mostly missed D2 I always think I'm just not getting something. I am glad to hear when others feel the same way, like you and Eden.


It's the spiritual successor, but they did not capture the feel of combat, which is a huge deal for me. POE is like a lot of other action RPG where if feels like you walk up to a mob, click, then watch as the computer rolls a dice and puts the numbers on screen.

All of the Diablo games make you feel like your character is actually fighting everything.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> Just remember that people tend to push more at the end of the season, so it's likely this season will get a big increase in the last stretch to closer match S12. Checking the S12 'boards will give you a good indicator of where you should end at.
> 
> It's the spiritual successor, but they did not capture the feel of combat, which is a huge deal for me. POE is like a lot of other action RPG where if feels like you walk up to a mob, click, then watch as the computer rolls a dice and puts the numbers on screen.
> 
> All of the Diablo games make you feel like your character is actually fighting everything.


I think that's a big part of it, regarding the computer rolling dice for you in PoE and other ARPGs.

regarding the push more toward season end, I find this does happen to an extent, but less often now. The streamers blow their load so early and people have usually died out toward the end. That said, I'll look at S12 LB next time I get a chance cause that's where the best context is due to no real change in content.


----------



## Mikecdm

Botting keeps things going. Only way to last 3 months. Check e-mail in the morning to see if there are any good attachments or if it's all spam, while drinking a cup of coffee. Play a couple of hours during the day. Get some augs here and there, push at end of the season. Was fun time.


----------



## vegaspimp22

yahu said:


> ^^^Big Pen!!!  go HC or go home!!! :lachen:
> 
> GD...I can't stand how OC.net occasionally stops sending me mailer updates. :\
> 
> 
> 
> sheyoot...my wussy runs as I prep more gems are just over LB 100 in HC.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I think the LB is less congested this season since there weren't changes from S12. I should look at S12 LB to see where we would be standing.
> 
> sad that I'm replying to this older post of yours, just finding out that you Alt+F4'd yourself into oblivion.  One thing that is different with HC is that when I find myself falling asleep I usually finish what I'm doing and get back to town pronto. I shut the game down more than evar, compared to SC. I still have had some close calls...starting to fall asleep and random game locks. I keep a fan blowing toward my rig as this newer laptop likes to get hot if I'm not paying attention. There have been 4 - 6 locks where I thought I was dead but I think either I've gotten lucky in the level placement, someone has come to my aide, or the 'sader thankfully has enough toughness combined with beating the poop out of everything that I can last 10seconds. We'll see what happens when I push further!
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people look to PoE as the spiritual successor to D2. Well maybe not spiritual successor, but they say "what D3 should have been." Since I mostly missed D2 I always think I'm just not getting something. I am glad to hear when others feel the same way, like you and Eden.
> 
> 
> 
> This being my first real go at HC, I haven't had issues making it up close to the top with 'sader (I actually hit 92 a weekend or two ago, but I'm down to 128 last I saw). Also it looks likes Rahtma (necro) is in the top 100's with a barely rolled setup. I got all the pieces the other night, rolling shards, and now I just have to spend time running the build up.
> 
> I haven't looked at other toons and likely wouldn't go past 2 for pushing. Work has been too needy this season and I haven't been able to dedicate as much of the wee-mornings to the game. Also, we had an office move and I got shuffled close to my boss, so playing in office won't be happening so much either.
> 
> I know what you mean by heart beating with near death experiences. I'll forget to load-up skills just right and realize I get proc'd. I'll usually go back to town and take a breather, or just quit entirely! LOL! If I go into a relatively high GR and them gd witches with the photon torpedos, or whatever they are load up the level, I will sometimes just back up that bus...




my highest character was a necro with rathma. It took me FOREVOR to get those gloves, i forget the name, they increase pet attack speed. I spent 1000's and 1000's of shards trying to get and one day they just dropped in a GR.


----------



## yahu

^Tasker and Theo gloves.  They drop pretty regularly for 'sader believe it or not. Furnace drops all the damn time too.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Being a WD main for quite a few seasons....Mask of Jeram and TnT were such a pain to find. 
Meanwhile, twink would gamble and I'd see 3 TnT or MoJ pop up on the clan chat.


----------



## yahu

^lol - it's not who you know, but who you blow!


----------



## Penryn

Remember, increase in drop % are fake because 30% of 0 is still 0.


----------



## yahu

You whine like a mule. You are still alive.


----------



## Crazy9000

PerfectTekniq said:


> Being a WD main for quite a few seasons....Mask of Jeram and TnT were such a pain to find.
> Meanwhile, twink would gamble and I'd see 3 TnT or MoJ pop up on the clan chat.


Starmetal kukri was the real grind. It was like a 2% droprate on ceremonial knives, so you'd have to find an average of 50 legendary ones before you got it, and there were a lot less legendaries dropping. No cube to speed things up too.


----------



## yahu

^I actually had one drop for 'sader this past weekend. I could tell what it was when it flopped out of whatever I blewd up, since I hunted for it for so long in the past. I just shook my head and muttered a silent curse @ Blizz.


----------



## DoomDash

My goal for the season is complete. I'm sure I could push a lot higher but not sure I'm willing to put in the time.


----------



## yahu

^congrats! how tough is that build? I'm just wondering if it's worth setting up for HC.  I haven't looked at Barb in several seasons, other than occasional glances.

*edit - how tough meaning toughness.


----------



## DoomDash

yahu said:


> ^congrats! how tough is that build? I'm just wondering if it's worth setting up for HC.  I haven't looked at Barb in several seasons, other than occasional glances.
> 
> *edit - how tough meaning toughness.


If you wanted to play it very defensively you could. I'm running strong arms in the cube rather than the armor that gives you 50% damage reduction at full fury. It's pretty tough even as it is, the resistance gem, the furious charge ring proc, and the defensive ancients skill. It's a really good build, though I hear reakors hits harder I bet it's harder to play/gear.


----------



## yahu

Christ on a cracker, I haven't been able to play as it is. I'll probably just end up with 'sader and maybe see what I can do with Necro. I haven't even been online enough to check S12 LBs. I'll probably be on this weekend, hopefully starting tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## yahu

well Sunday was dead in the clan and in the community in general. Later in the day I decided I'd waltz my way up to GR100. I never proc'd even Akkarat, so I suppose I should start taking more chances!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Alright dudes, im back after a loooooooong hiatus. I wanna get into some d3 again, but dont have the necromancer pack, will that keep me from running with everyone else?


----------



## DoomDash

JTHMfreak said:


> Alright dudes, im back after a loooooooong hiatus. I wanna get into some d3 again, but dont have the necromancer pack, will that keep me from running with everyone else?


No.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Sweet! Might have some time tomorrow, definitely next week at the least. 
Time to see if i can still fully gear a demon hunter in two sittings lol


----------



## yahu

^I have no doubts, especially if you're sitting with Eden! 

I saw you post, but it was dead in there. I was in a meeting, running some bounty when I could, but you jumped off before I could reply. Welcome back!


----------



## JTHMfreak

yahu said:


> ^I have no doubts, especially if you're sitting with Eden!
> 
> I saw you post, but it was dead in there. I was in a meeting, running some bounty when I could, but you jumped off before I could reply. Welcome back!


Thanks man, it's been a crazy whirlwind since i played last, and got that itch again.


----------



## inedenimadam

JTHMfreak said:


> Sweet! Might have some time tomorrow, definitely next week at the least.
> Time to see if i can still fully gear a demon hunter in two sittings lol


House guests. I will be on Sunday, very sporadically if at all til then.


----------



## yahu

I'd help ya out JT, but I've camped on HC this season. I've had a couple close calls, usually stupid crap, but I'm still truckin' after dinging a GR100.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Nice yahu!

Had my first day back in a long time today. A big thank you to xavier and his bro for helping get me started.

I really liked seeing the new materials tab in the inventory, are there any other changes i may have missed?


----------



## inedenimadam

JTHMfreak said:


> Nice yahu!
> 
> Had my first day back in a long time today. A big thank you to xavier and his bro for helping get me started.
> 
> I really liked seeing the new materials tab in the inventory, are there any other changes i may have missed?


Hit me up if you get back on. I am going to try for P1000 before I head to bed.


----------



## JTHMfreak

inedenimadam said:


> Hit me up if you get back on. I am going to try for P1000 before I head to bed.


I wont be back on the rest of the weekend, but ill be back on on tuesday.
I still got that crazy diablo luck it seems, got 2 pcs marauder, 2 unhallowed essence, 1 ancient shadow pc, and even a demon hunter witching hour, all in only 2 hours. Now, if only i were that lucky in the rest of life.


----------



## yahu

JTHMfreak said:


> Nice yahu!
> 
> Had my first day back in a long time today. A big thank you to xavier and his bro for helping get me started.
> 
> I really liked seeing the new materials tab in the inventory, are there any other changes i may have missed?


good to hear you got help. I'm not sure who Xavier is, but I've seen him on recently. It's funny how this game still pulls people back 

the mats tab is pretty nice. It'd be nice if they got regular gems in there, but then I suppose they'd have to integrate gem adds in the gem dude, so it would probably take more complex code changes to implement. The fact that the game still drops Griswold Scriblings (Eden and I both got this during S13) means removing stuff in their codebase is easier said than done.

I'm not sure if you've had a chance to look at the armory. That is pretty damn nice too. e.g. - quickly move from a T13 speed farm build to a high-GR push build.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> I'm not sure if you've had a chance to look at the armory. That is pretty damn nice too. e.g. - quickly move from a T13 speed farm build to a high-GR push build.


Yeah, this was a welcome quality of life improvement to the game. Also, crafting mats are now handled by an internal bank, freeing up some chest space.


----------



## yahu

^I think that is what JT was referring to


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^I think that is what JT was referring to


im going to blame the new OCN platform and walk away. Ain't fixin' it.


----------



## DoomDash

I like how it's actually harder to attach images on here now. Why would dragging on to your browser be easier?

Anyway, I got two upgrades last night, so I pushed a little further.


----------



## yahu

^I hit a GR103 the other day on a bad GR and RG. Annnnd, I just woke up in a bounty dead. :lachen:



inedenimadam said:


> im going to blame the new OCN platform and walk away. Ain't fixin' it.


LOL for reals.


----------



## FlawleZ

Dang really Twink? That bites big time...did a 90 in about 9 min but that's nothing special.


----------



## inedenimadam

I am pretty much done for the season. Picked up FFXV for more nostalgia (anybody have it on NES!?) and despite it's shortcomings, has a pretty good story. See you day 1 season 14...here's hoping for some shake up...any shake up.


----------



## yahu

dang...I'm not getting any friggin' updates from this site. :\

yeah flawlez...I just laughed at myself and shut the game down. later I powered up and remembered I was running bounty, so I had most of my good gear saved (I run bounty with gold gear for speed/monies). I did lose that primal Blade of Prophecy tho!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got a new job as a bartender, hell yeah!
Only downside is that since i have no car at the moment i have to stay a my friends house when i work, which means no d3. But, i dont think it should be long until I'm climbing those rifts again.


----------



## yahu

^free drinks at JT's!!! 

I was getting another 'sader setup, leveled gems up, had a decent furnace, which had potential to push further (moar dmg per hit), most of my previous primals/good ancients, and I was helping some scrubs and got lagged out. like a n00b I ran around like a chicken with my head cutoff (thought I could get to the entrance where it was relatively safe...yeah right), when I should have just stayed put, making sure my skills were going off. Nope...game caught up and I was deed. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> ^free drinks at JT's!!!
> 
> I was getting another 'sader setup, leveled gems up, had a decent furnace, which had potential to push further (moar dmg per hit), most of my previous primals/good ancients, and I was helping some scrubs and got lagged out. like a n00b I ran around like a chicken with my head cutoff (thought I could get to the entrance where it was relatively safe...yeah right), when I should have just stayed put, making sure my skills were going off. Nope...game caught up and I was deed. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


Oops. If you're single player you want to hit ESC so the game pauses the second it catches up. 

I think if I do next season I'll just do softcore xD.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

softcore bestcore.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> Oops. If you're single player you want to hit ESC so the game pauses the second it catches up.
> 
> I think if I do next season I'll just do softcore xD.


I was in multiplayer powering some low levels through speed GR70s. esc I know well. lol


----------



## yahu

I logged on the other day for the first time in a month or two. I've lost too much crap and don't think I have time to make another solid run in HC. It's kind of funny that Doom is playing and the rest of us aren't! :lachen:

I see that Season 13 end is 6/3 and Season 14 start is 6/15 (IIRC). any word on changes in Season 14, or is it more of the same? That would be sad. 

*edit - it doesn't sound like any major changes. damn...


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> It's kind of funny that Doom is playing and the rest of us aren't! :lachen:



Business as usual for OCN...everybody comes out of the wood work for 2 weeks when season starts, and by the end of the first month its mostly crickets. 



DD is special...


Edit to add: Just saw Lemons is a moderator for the OCN Discord. You should convince his kids to perform bodily harm on him again.


----------



## yahu

^lol - I still feel kinda bad for getting raven grounded...not really 

hey, this thing works!


----------



## PerfectTekniq

Oh...Raven...what a good kid.


----------



## yahu

^it's all about motivation. I believe it went something like
- "hey, go slap yer dad on his belly, and I'll give you these panther claws..."
- NightRaven has gone offline

Now how was I to know that lemons was sleeping? I mean Raven should know better than to poke the sleeping bear, let alone slap the sleeping bear! (my kids would) :lachen:


----------



## yahu

Well that's my ass. another lag death in HC (code 1016 I think), has brought my season to a close. It happened as I ran up on a unique (yellow) in a speed GR80, and hitting esc didn't apparently help (10s runoff and I was still dead).

After the first HC death, it killed momentum but it wasn't the end of the world. mostly cause I was running a gold build at the time - the biggest loss being my primal weapon. The second HC death was more painful as I had several primals and most of my augmented gear on. still not the end, but definitely took the wind out. I didn't play for the better part of 2 months after that one. I wasn't really pushing anything today, just getting some gems up to prep for a possible final run between now and season close. I've now lost all desire, and it makes me question how much I want to do HC again.

I've enjoyed it, but it's such a momentum killer. For a game that I enjoy playing casually (with the major spike at season start), where I can simply walk away for months if I want, HC lag deaths make it much harder to come back. I'll see how I feel at season start.


----------



## lemans81

Say my name and some nominally long time later I shall appear....who hath summoned me from my wall walking?


----------



## yahu

^how'd you know that was my first HC death?! 


how ya been, lemons?


----------



## dwolvin

Wall walking? Waddya think this is, Warframe?


----------



## lemans81

yahu invented D3 wall walking....I am just a student.


----------



## yahu

It's from all those years playing Wolfenstein, looking for secrets in the walls?


----------



## dwolvin

Ha!


----------



## inedenimadam

lemans81 said:


> Say my name and some nominally long time later I shall appear....who hath summoned me from my wall walking?



That's my fault...I saw you in OCN's discord, so I invoked your name. 



I would say I miss you in game...but I ain't in game either! 



But yeah...baby #4 in August. that makes 3 boys, 1 girl, 2 dogs, 1 cat. Too many mouths, can't remember names.


----------



## lemans81

I spend most of my time on my private Ark survival evolved server(which any of you are welcome to join).


----------



## inedenimadam

lemans81 said:


> I spend most of my time on my private Ark survival evolved server(which any of you are welcome to join).



I dont have the game :/


Gaming is going on haidas for a while. My world is about to go 3 ways crazy. I have a contract in Hawaii starting in a week and a half, then a contract in Savannah for a few months, then moving (again) back to Seattle. Somewhere in the middle of all of that my wife is going to have a baby.


----------



## yahu

Rush26548 said:


> i don't know what game to play thx so much


uhm...wut?



inedenimadam said:


> That's my fault...I saw you in OCN's discord, so I invoked your name.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say I miss you in game...but I ain't in game either!
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah...baby #4 in August. that makes 3 boys, 1 girl, 2 dogs, 1 cat. Too many mouths, can't remember names.





inedenimadam said:


> I dont have the game :/
> 
> 
> Gaming is going on haidas for a while. My world is about to go 3 ways crazy. I have a contract in Hawaii starting in a week and a half, then a contract in Savannah for a few months, then moving (again) back to Seattle. Somewhere in the middle of all of that my wife is going to have a baby.


my gad...that's just crazy sounding! I wish you well, sir...


----------



## Ricwin

Season 14 kicks off tomorrow. Havent a clue what that actually means but its happening.

Also, the Diablo II ladder is being reset tomorrow.


----------



## yahu

^it's apparently meaning less and less. As far as I know, the Season 12 changes are still the most recent gameplay changes. There will be some new cosmetic things (I think I heard a portrait?).

Oh yeah, I hear the seasons are now 'themed.' This first themed season is 'greed.' what that means is that there will be double-goblins for the whole season. kind of cool at the start but will mean almost nothing as the season progresses. if they do double gelatinous gobs that will be crazy. rainbow gobs will only spawn one portal as well, so no double portals. 

another change I read is that blizz has targeted a season end point ahead of time. While the date isn't exact, it is some time in September.

I plan on logging on Friday @ 5P (US start), and will see what I see. I'm not opposed to playing HC again but I suppose that depends on who all is playing. HC left a pretty bad taste in my mouth last season, for a game that I like to rely on fairly casually. hard to 'pick up and play' after time away when I don't have gear after a lag death.

on another note - has anyone looked at the Warhammer 40k ARPG? I think it's called "Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor - Martyr" (that's a moufful) and has come out of early access on steam. it might be the closest thing we get to space-diablo.


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> ^it's apparently meaning less and less. As far as I know, the Season 12 changes are still the most recent gameplay changes. There will be some new cosmetic things (I think I heard a portrait?).
> 
> Oh yeah, I hear the seasons are now 'themed.' This first themed season is 'greed.' what that means is that there will be double-goblins for the whole season. kind of cool at the start but will mean almost nothing as the season progresses. if they do double gelatinous gobs that will be crazy. rainbow gobs will only spawn one portal as well, so no double portals.
> 
> another change I read is that blizz has targeted a season end point ahead of time. While the date isn't exact, it is some time in September.
> 
> I plan on logging on Friday @ 5P (US start), and will see what I see. I'm not opposed to playing HC again but I suppose that depends on who all is playing. HC left a pretty bad taste in my mouth last season, for a game that I like to rely on fairly casually. hard to 'pick up and play' after time away when I don't have gear after a lag death.
> 
> on another note - has anyone looked at the Warhammer 40k ARPG? I think it's called "Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor - Martyr" (that's a moufful) and has come out of early access on steam. it might be the closest thing we get to space-diablo.


I have Fridays off so I guess I'll be on lol.


----------



## Pandora's Box

loving this 2x goblin theme


----------



## yahu

weird, I got notification there was a new post here, but I don't see it?

*ninja edit - annnnnd there it is. Agreed, the 2x goblin is pretty nice, especially for early season loot!


----------



## yahu

Pandora's Box said:


> loving this 2x goblin theme



if you're on US servers, what's your gamertag?


----------



## Ricwin

Double Goblins is awesome. Sadly I've still not seen any Rainbows yet


----------



## yahu

^we had 4 in-game the other day! 2 sets of 2. sadly only one portal opens. you can get more than one rainbow in-game but only one whimsy portal total. probably cause it doesn't close.


----------



## Pandora's Box

yahu said:


> if you're on US servers, what's your gamertag?


Talrain#1672


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. I have 2 questions. 

1-) It's been about 2 years since I played Diablo 3 and want to play it. I am going to skip the story right? Just jump into the other mode as a new character?

2-) Any similar games to Diablo 3? I played Grim Dawn and was amazing. Path of Exile seems cool but cant find anything new in that genre. I did play Titan Quest before as well.

Oh Turns out I have a 3rd question

3-) Any benefits of Seasonal Hero?


----------



## yahu

Pandora's Box said:


> Talrain#1672


looks like I missed this. I'll try to remember to add you when I'm on next.



iARDAs said:


> Hey guys. I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1-) It's been about 2 years since I played Diablo 3 and want to play it. I am going to skip the story right? Just jump into the other mode as a new character?
> 
> 2-) Any similar games to Diablo 3? I played Grim Dawn and was amazing. Path of Exile seems cool but cant find anything new in that genre. I did play Titan Quest before as well.
> 
> Oh Turns out I have a 3rd question
> 
> 3-) Any benefits of Seasonal Hero?


yes, you should be able to go to adventure mode and bring up a new character. I know there are some games coming, some of which you might be able to get early access to. I don't think there have been many new games in the last 2 years, but Path of Exile I think gets the most updated content. I think I saw Rhykker (love him or hate him) streaming some games, one of which is an interesting looking Warhammer 40k licensed title. Check out his video list for details (you don't have to watch them, but should be able to get the titles).

if you are starting a new character I don't think there is necessarily any benefit to play in non-season. The benefits are there are more people playing season regularly than non-season. if you find a group of people that are willing to help (I'd suggest some of the power level communities as the OCN presence on EUR seems extremely thin) you can get to lvl 70 and a few hundred paragon in a couple hours. the only benefit of playing non-season might be your stash of older gear you might have saved. if you find a decent group of people to run with in season, you should be getting good gear from rift/gr pretty quickly. good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Crazy9000

iARDAs said:


> Hey guys. I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1-) It's been about 2 years since I played Diablo 3 and want to play it. I am going to skip the story right? Just jump into the other mode as a new character?
> 
> 2-) Any similar games to Diablo 3? I played Grim Dawn and was amazing. Path of Exile seems cool but cant find anything new in that genre. I did play Titan Quest before as well.
> 
> Oh Turns out I have a 3rd question
> 
> 3-) Any benefits of Seasonal Hero?


1) Yeah I would just go straight into adventure mode.

2) Van helsing is the only other one I can think of

3) The benefit would be if you start getting back into Diablo, when a season starts you can make a new character, and everyone else will too so you will be on the same level. It's kind of fun for the first week or two as everyone tries to gear up together. There is no exclusive gear or skills or anything for seasonal, it's just to give people the feel of when the game was new and nobody had gear.


----------



## yahu

^and then everyone abandons me, other than PitViper's brother.


----------



## littledonny

yahu said:


> ^and then everyone abandons me, other than PitViper's brother.


I have a P600 Hammerdin with an ancient weapon. Add me if you want @littledonny1745 Americas


----------



## yahu

littledonny said:


> I have a P600 Hammerdin with an ancient weapon. Add me if you want @littledonny1745 Americas


in season? I'll look ya up next time I login (maybe later tonight but certainly at some point this weekend).


----------



## inedenimadam

hmmm...anything new in D3? Just got back from 2 months in HI and nothing in the Steam Library screaming at me to play.


----------



## yahu

^nothing new. 

I saw something that suggested D3 might officially be in maintenance mode. Basically the way the job postings have been moving around in Blizz-land. If that means they be ramping on whatever is next, that might not be a bad thing. if confirmed it would certainly mean we shouldn't expect changes beyond easy stuff, like portraits, wings, pets, etc.


BTW - how's the fam doing? I don't think v.next has popped out yet, so I hope all is well.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^nothing new.
> 
> I saw something that suggested D3 might officially be in maintenance mode. Basically the way the job postings have been moving around in Blizz-land. If that means they be ramping on whatever is next, that might not be a bad thing. if confirmed it would certainly mean we shouldn't expect changes beyond easy stuff, like portraits, wings, pets, etc.
> 
> 
> BTW - how's the fam doing? I don't think v.next has popped out yet, so I hope all is well.



Three weeks til baby #4.


I just bought an Oculus Rift instead of redownloading D3. I may have overdone my first session....:sicksmile


----------



## yahu

^hahaha! my buddy has had one of those since the first dev kit. I can't usually play for too long. I thought you were an HTC Vive kinda guy? support for the Oculus drive you that way?


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^hahaha! my buddy has had one of those since the first dev kit. I can't usually play for too long. I thought you were an HTC Vive kinda guy? support for the Oculus drive you that way?


I found a rift on craigslist at 1/2 retail $, with very little playtime still in the box. A vive would have suited my gaming philosophy better, but couldn't pass up on that good of a deal.


----------



## Chargeit

inedenimadam said:


> Three weeks til baby #4.
> 
> 
> I just bought an Oculus Rift instead of redownloading D3. I may have overdone my first session....:sicksmile


Check out,

Robo Recall - Comes with the rift and is an amazing gaming experience.
Lucky's tale - Comes with the rift and is a trip to play. - I wouldn't suggest buying this unless really cheap. 
Beat Saber - Thank me later. 
Echo Arena - F2p (Get your VR legs first)
Archangel Hellfire free - F2p mech game. More of a demo that allows for 1v1 or 2v2. Still cool and worth checking out. I'd suggest playing it sitting. 
Rec Room - F2p, haven't played it a lot but it seems ok and it's free so why not. 
Climbey demo - Demo on Steam. Crazy climbing/platforming game. Has some issues with the rifts tracking speed but overall I'd suggest checking it out once you get your VR legs. 


*Noticed you said you bought it used. Then buy Robo Recall when you can because the game is pretty amazing and a great example of what VR can do.

**If you find yourself getting nasty and sweating I suggest buying a good standing fan and pointing it at you while you play. Helps a lot. If you have a lot of people trying out your rift then I'd also suggest looking into something like this, https://vrcover.com/product/oculus-rift-facial-interface-foam-replacement-standard-set-2/ You can have one pad for your personal use and then have one for people who use your Rift. Clean the pads as needed. 

***If you have questions about the Rift drop me a message and I'll answer what I can or point you towards resources.


----------



## yahu

I'm checking to see what my buddy suggests. I will take what he says with a grain of salt as he's a ~35 year old man-child.


----------



## yahu

inedenimadam said:


> I found a rift on craigslist at 1/2 retail $, with very little playtime still in the box. A vive would have suited my gaming philosophy better, but couldn't pass up on that good of a deal.





Chargeit said:


> Check out,
> 
> Robo Recall - Comes with the rift and is an amazing gaming experience.
> Lucky's tale - Comes with the rift and is a trip to play. - I wouldn't suggest buying this unless really cheap.
> Beat Saber - Thank me later.
> Echo Arena - F2p (Get your VR legs first)
> Archangel Hellfire free - F2p mech game. More of a demo that allows for 1v1 or 2v2. Still cool and worth checking out. I'd suggest playing it sitting.
> Rec Room - F2p, haven't played it a lot but it seems ok and it's free so why not.
> Climbey demo - Demo on Steam. Crazy climbing/platforming game. Has some issues with the rifts tracking speed but overall I'd suggest checking it out once you get your VR legs.
> 
> 
> *Noticed you said you bought it used. Then buy Robo Recall when you can because the game is pretty amazing and a great example of what VR can do.
> 
> **If you find yourself getting nasty and sweating I suggest buying a good standing fan and pointing it at you while you play. Helps a lot. If you have a lot of people trying out your rift then I'd also suggest looking into something like this, https://vrcover.com/product/oculus-rift-facial-interface-foam-replacement-standard-set-2/ You can have one pad for your personal use and then have one for people who use your Rift. Clean the pads as needed.
> 
> ***If you have questions about the Rift drop me a message and I'll answer what I can or point you towards resources.


I guess my buddy has been playing less on oculus as his roommate has been been playing a lot of overwatch on his PC. my buddy has too much to occupy his time with switch, XBL, and PC. his gamerscore (for context) is 150k+. Again...he is a man-child.

anyhoo, he also commented on robo recall and rec room. he also mentioned Wilsons heart, but said he hasn't gotten too deep into it. rec room sounds interesting for playing with people around the world, but I could see it not being for everyone. he also said there is some new marvel title that came out, but he hasn't tried it yet.

this might be known but he recommends going through the oculus store. I guess going through steam VR doesn't use the drivers the same and he's seen some perf weirdness with tracking and frames in games via steam vs through oculus.


----------



## Chargeit

yahu said:


> I guess my buddy has been playing less on oculus as his roommate has been been playing a lot of overwatch on his PC. my buddy has too much to occupy his time with switch, XBL, and PC. his gamerscore (for context) is 150k+. Again...he is a man-child.
> 
> anyhoo, he also commented on robo recall and rec room. he also mentioned Wilsons heart, but said he hasn't gotten too deep into it. rec room sounds interesting for playing with people around the world, but I could see it not being for everyone. he also said there is some new marvel title that came out, but he hasn't tried it yet.
> 
> this might be known but he recommends going through the oculus store. I guess going through steam VR doesn't use the drivers the same and he's seen some perf weirdness with tracking and frames in games via steam vs through oculus.


Yeah you're better off using the oculus store when available. Though it depends on the game. I'd suggest asking in the steam page if the game has any know issues when buying it in Steam VR over the oculus store. Most VR games are made by small dev teams and I've found that you tend to get a developer response fairly quick. 

That Marvel game now comes with the rift. I bought mine before they added it in there but the newest $399 kit comes with it and 6 other games. Including Robo Recall. 

*Gunheart is another one to look at. I haven't bought it yet but it's supposed to be like Destiny but in VR. And not AAA of course.


----------



## yahu

^ah, that's what my buddy was saying about retail - games that are included if you buy retail.


----------



## Chargeit

yahu said:


> ^ah, that's what my buddy was saying about retail - games that are included if you buy retail.


Yeah. They include a pretty good selection of games with the Rift. From what I've seen about that marvel game it's ok if you're new to vr or if it comes with the system though at the price point of $40 there's no meat on the bones. 

The newest version also comes with Dragon Front. Not sure what that is off hand since it didn't come with my rift. Looks like they replaced Lucky's tale with it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Oculus-Marve...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=7A80WVVV87BWJJAT7ACW&th=1

For the price point and amount of games/stuff that comes with the rift it's a good deal at retail. If you already have the hardware to push it. Which most of us here on OCN do.


----------



## inedenimadam

I may try to play D3 in VR! The 'bigscreen' app lets you run any desktop app on a huge virtual screen inside of a movie theater. Its pretty cool.


----------



## Chargeit

inedenimadam said:


> I may try to play D3 in VR! The 'bigscreen' app lets you run any desktop app on a huge virtual screen inside of a movie theater. Its pretty cool.


I tested D3 in VR. It worked alright but I think using special attacks and stuff wasn't correct. Though I did it with the touch controllers. Maybe if you can use kb&m though I didn't try that.


----------



## yahu

Pandora's Box said:


> Talrain#1672





littledonny said:


> I have a P600 Hammerdin with an ancient weapon. Add me if you want @littledonny1745 Americas


I did a friend request for both of you.


----------



## CptAsian

iARDAs said:


> Hey guys. I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1-) It's been about 2 years since I played Diablo 3 and want to play it. I am going to skip the story right? Just jump into the other mode as a new character?
> 
> 2-) Any similar games to Diablo 3? I played Grim Dawn and was amazing. Path of Exile seems cool but cant find anything new in that genre. I did play Titan Quest before as well.
> 
> Oh Turns out I have a 3rd question
> 
> 3-) Any benefits of Seasonal Hero?



I know it's a late response, but another ARPG that I think is worth checking out is Torchlight 2. The first game is good as well, but from what I remember, the second one is much more fleshed out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks for the boost PitViper!


I think I may skip the VR for D3. Thought it might be cool, but technical shortcomings for VR make it a less than desireable experience.


----------



## Chargeit

inedenimadam said:


> Thanks for the boost PitViper!
> 
> 
> I think I may skip the VR for D3. Thought it might be cool, but technical shortcomings for VR make it a less than desireable experience.


Which games have you tried? The right vr games can be pretty amazing. Usually you're better off playing games through the rift store then steam vr. I've found the tracking tends to be worse in steam vr on my rift compared to playing games through the oculus store. Noticeably worse, not the placebo kind of worse.


----------



## inedenimadam

Chargeit said:


> Which games have you tried? The right vr games can be pretty amazing. Usually you're better off playing games through the rift store then steam vr. I've found the tracking tends to be worse in steam vr on my rift compared to playing games through the oculus store. Noticeably worse, not the placebo kind of worse.



I did D3 through virtual desktop. It adds some latency and some stutter/frame drops.


Loving Beat Saber. Always end up in a pool of sweat. Already doing expert exclusively. FalloutVR and SkyrimVR were on sale, so I picked those up, but haven't spent much time in either yet. Still going through allot of the freebies/tech demo stuff like 'the lab', 'lucky's tale', and 'rec room'.


Beat Saber is my jam.


Yeah, I leave steam closed and run everything I can through Oculus app. Having Steam open seems to introduce stutter in game and with tracking. My next purchase is going to be a 3rd lighthouse.


----------



## Chargeit

inedenimadam said:


> I did D3 through virtual desktop. It adds some latency and some stutter/frame drops.
> 
> 
> Loving Beat Saber. Always end up in a pool of sweat. Already doing expert exclusively. FalloutVR and SkyrimVR were on sale, so I picked those up, but haven't spent much time in either yet. Still going through allot of the freebies/tech demo stuff like 'the lab', 'lucky's tale', and 'rec room'.
> 
> 
> Beat Saber is my jam.


Ah. I got you. I misread that as you saying you were dumping vr to play D3. I was wondering what games you've played to decide vr wasn't for you so quickly. 

Yeah playing desktop games through the vr headset doesn't seem there yet. Maybe once the resolution improves and they work out the performance. 

Beat Saber is a blast. Really a fine example of a game type that just works great in vr. 

Skyrim and Fallout vr take dedication to get into. It's very obvious they were not made for vr and also not designed with the rift in mind. Though I have been playing fallout vr lately and having fun. Just had to get past all the jankyness and controls. 

Don't forget to check out the demo for Archangel Hellfire. Gunheat is on sale right now for $23. Pick up Robo Recall when you can. Not sure I'd pay $40 for most vr games but Robo Recall is pretty close. 

One other thing. That little intro game you play when you first install the rift "Oculus First Contact". The one with the robot. You can download that for free through the store. Makes a good game to introduce new people to vr.


*Amazon has a sensor for $60 that also includes a 16' usb 2.0 extender. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0727WDPX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

**Gunheart, not Gunheat


----------



## Crazy9000

In case anyone missed it, blizzard says they have multiple Diablo projects in the works.

https://twitter.com/Diablo/status/1027193169094430720


----------



## inedenimadam

Chargeit said:


> Ah. I got you. I misread that as you saying you were dumping vr to play D3. I was wondering what games you've played to decide vr wasn't for you so quickly.
> 
> Yeah playing desktop games through the vr headset doesn't seem there yet. Maybe once the resolution improves and they work out the performance.
> 
> Beat Saber is a blast. Really a fine example of a game type that just works great in vr.
> 
> Skyrim and Fallout vr take dedication to get into. It's very obvious they were not made for vr and also not designed with the rift in mind. Though I have been playing fallout vr lately and having fun. Just had to get past all the jankyness and controls.
> 
> Don't forget to check out the demo for Archangel Hellfire. Gunheat is on sale right now for $23. Pick up Robo Recall when you can. Not sure I'd pay $40 for most vr games but Robo Recall is pretty close.
> 
> One other thing. That little intro game you play when you first install the rift "Oculus First Contact". The one with the robot. You can download that for free through the store. Makes a good game to introduce new people to vr.
> 
> 
> *Amazon has a sensor for $60 that also includes a 16' usb 2.0 extender.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0727WDPX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I would +rep you for that, but its STILL not implemented back yet.




Crazy9000 said:


> In case anyone missed it, blizzard says they have multiple Diablo projects in the works.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Diablo/status/1027193169094430720



Much ambiguity. She didn't do much to hype. We need more meat on the bone!


----------



## yahu

^agreed with no real content, but one thing I've seen with Nevalistis (sp?) is she doesn't over-hype. E.g. - when there was literally no content at blizzcon for D3 she comes out and says it. I would expect we will know more by blizzcon if not sooner. in the short-term, hopefully they do something more with 'themed seasons', and we should know in about a month or so. in the mid-term, it would be cool if there was more content to D3 other than expansion to the switch (nothx!). in the long-term, it'd be great to hear of v.next, and how it will better, faster, stronger, make you run faster, jump higher, and get moar chix! :lachen:


----------



## Chargeit

yahu said:


> it would be cool if there was more content to D3 other than expansion to the switch (nothx!).


D3 on the switch should be pretty good. With how quick the levels can be it makes for a pretty good, "jump in, jump out" style game. 

Played the demo of D3 on my ps3 back when it came out and was surprised how well the game transferred to being played on console. Wasn't the same experience as with kb&m and really felt like its own thing. Maybe even better in some ways. Wish they'd of added controller support for the pc version though they changed some core gameplay elements to make it work on console.


----------



## yahu

^I got it (for free) on XBOX. It plays surprisingly well on console, and would have been great on switch, at least for us here, a long time ago. I don't think many of us here would get into the switch version. for new users, especially that have a switch and want a game that they could spend many hours with, it makes sense for sure. 

after playing on console I installed software that enabled a controller on PC. It wasn't perfect the last I used it, but it worked pretty well. for a precision game, especially specific builds where skills are heavily based on targeting, you just can't beat kb/mouse. for some builds, controller might actually work better.


----------



## Chargeit

yahu said:


> ^I got it (for free) on XBOX. It plays surprisingly well on console, and would have been great on switch, at least for us here, a long time ago. I don't think many of us here would get into the switch version. for new users, especially that have a switch and want a game that they could spend many hours with, it makes sense for sure.
> 
> after playing on console I installed software that enabled a controller on PC. It wasn't perfect the last I used it, but it worked pretty well. for a precision game, especially specific builds where skills are heavily based on targeting, you just can't beat kb/mouse. for some builds, controller might actually work better.


Yeah no doubt you'd have to use different play styles on controller or switch. I don't personally own a switch though if I had one I think I'd be interested in checking D3 out on it at the right price.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> after playing on console I installed software that enabled a controller on PC. It wasn't perfect the last I used it, but it worked pretty well. for a precision game, especially specific builds where skills are heavily based on targeting, you just can't beat kb/mouse. for some builds, controller might actually work better.



'spin to win' would probably do good on a controller


----------



## yahu

when I played a season on XBOX I actually did pretty well with impale. granted, not as good as mr. soon to be doubled-down right there^^^. also, you'd want a bit more precision to ensure you hit the elite(s). crusader condemn would work too, especially if you had one o' them cheaty-type controllers that would allow rapid fire/macros.


the biggest issue with the controller is really the interface. console changes that, but even then it can be a pita.


----------



## Chargeit

inedenimadam said:


> I would +rep you for that, but its STILL not implemented back yet.



Hey, check out the, "Brass Tactics" demo in the Oculus Store. It's a VR Rts. Looks really good, Plays smoothly, and is really a cool experience in VR. Reminds me more of a mix of RTS/Tower Defense/Mobo then an honest RTS but I think they have to work within the confines of how a rts could work in vr. Make sure to start with the campaign mode so that you learn how to control the game.


----------



## yahu

S14 end-dates/S15 start has been announced: https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/22312196/season-14-ending-soon-8-31-2018

details if you don't want to click-through - Season 14 will end on the following dates:
North America: Sunday, September 16 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Sunday, September 16 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
Asia: Sunday, September 16 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

Season 15 will begin shortly after on the dates below:
North America: Friday, September 21 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT 
Europe: Friday, September 21 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
Asia: Friday, September 21 @ 5:00 p.m. KST

I'm interested to see what the next 'theme' is. I probably will miss not having double goblins. I think it would be interesting if double goblin spawn was a % chance, similar to goblin rifts.

I haven't seen Eden in a while, so hopefully all is well. Keep us posted, Daddy-o!


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> S14 end-dates/S15 start has been announced: https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/22312196/season-14-ending-soon-8-31-2018
> 
> details if you don't want to click-through - Season 14 will end on the following dates:
> North America: Sunday, September 16 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Sunday, September 16 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Sunday, September 16 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> Season 15 will begin shortly after on the dates below:
> North America: Friday, September 21 @ 5:00 p.m. PDT
> Europe: Friday, September 21 @ 5:00 p.m. CET
> Asia: Friday, September 21 @ 5:00 p.m. KST
> 
> I'm interested to see what the next 'theme' is. I probably will miss not having double goblins. I think it would be interesting if double goblin spawn was a % chance, similar to goblin rifts.
> 
> I haven't seen Eden in a while, so hopefully all is well. Keep us posted, Daddy-o!



All is well. Haven't had the motivation to really dig into season 14. Shame too, best weapon drop to date! I have short spurts that I can game (thanks newborn!), and have been using those fleeting moment in V.R. I will probably do season 15 with some amount of moderation. Also going to do a new build this fall, my 980s are 4 years old now, and barely holding up in VR...9900k and 2080TI before the XMAS rush! No more SLI for me...


----------



## yahu

inedenimadam said:


> ...thanks newborn!...



pix or it didn't happen! 

(I'm sure your wife disagrees)


----------



## inedenimadam

.
.
<-----




yahu said:


> pix or it didn't happen!
> 
> (I'm sure your wife disagrees)


----------



## yahu

very nice!!! Congrats again (or condolences down the road when there are 4 nags!)

we would have probably kept going after #3 but the last one was not an easy pregnancy. my wife understandably didn't feel like she could do it again.


----------



## FlawleZ

inedenimadam said:


> .
> .
> <-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yahu said:
> 
> 
> 
> pix or it didn't happen! /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> (I'm sure your wife disagrees)
Click to expand...

LMAO! I'm right there with ya dude. Mine just turned 6 months. Still managed to squeeze in a P560 HC Barb for funsies. I see Twink and Viper are still going strong.


----------



## inedenimadam

FlawleZ said:


> LMAO! I'm right there with ya dude. Mine just turned 6 months. Still managed to squeeze in a P560 HC Barb for funsies. I see Twink and Viper are still going strong.



6 months! So you get a couple full nights sleep a week! 



I love my new profile picture...but of course the teenager couldn't be bothered with excitement or photos...so he is absent...I can't believe I let my wife talk me into 4...what the heck was I thinking.


----------



## inedenimadam

_*Sorry for the double post*_


I might have found how I am going to play next season. It isn't full first person VR, but it looks like I may be able to get Steroscopic 3D and 90 FPS. I have done the fake 3D on my last 4k TV, and it was kind of gimmicky, hopefully it isn't so for stereoscopic. 



Another 10 or so days? I should hopefully have it up and running good by then. Trying to see if I can do it without VorpX, because it costs $$$, and diapers do too. 









Edit to add: I got 3d working without vorpx, but it is super nauseating. I am going to have to buy VorpX i think, the triDef has insufficient settings options to make it playable. so much for lunch.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'll try to do the start if people are around


----------



## inedenimadam

Crazy9000 said:


> I'll try to do the start if people are around


8pm est

btw I changed my display name to match other accounts, whisperit#1808 



I accidentally bought overwatch thinking it was fortnite. _thanks humble bundle. _


----------



## PerfectTekniq

inedenimadam said:


> btw I changed my display name to match other accounts, whisperit#1808


Well that makes sense...I hoped on the other night and was like "who the...."


----------



## Sev501

Is it late for me to get into D3? Never played it before (but I did d1 and d2 and expansions). Reason why is before I don't have other mates who played.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Sev501 said:


> Is it late for me to get into D3? Never played it before (but I did d1 and d2 and expansions). Reason why is before I don't have other mates who played.


If you do, and enjoy the campaign of the last 2, the only I can tell you is, play it!! the campaign it's great!!! you will enjoy it a lot!


----------



## inedenimadam

Sev501 said:


> Is it late for me to get into D3? Never played it before (but I did d1 and d2 and expansions). Reason why is before I don't have other mates who played.



Disregard EVERYONE offering you help or PLVL. Do the campaign solo at least once. Once you start playing with other people, it ruins the otherwise good campaign mode. It's really a fine game, but the end game content narrows your time in game to some very specific and repetitive tasks.


----------



## yahu

Agreed completely on playing the game either solo or with someone who is willing to play through without powering through. Especially since you can usually pick up the game + expansion for cheap (I'm not sure if it's still on sale direct from Blizz).

it will be interesting to see what is announced at blizzcon. It doesn't sound like D4 will be announced but I hope it doesn't fall back to "D3 switch + Netflix series...wooooo…"


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> Agreed completely on playing the game either solo or with someone who is willing to play through without powering through. Especially since you can usually pick up the game + expansion for cheap (I'm not sure if it's still on sale direct from Blizz).
> 
> it will be interesting to see what is announced at blizzcon. It doesn't sound like D4 will be announced but I hope it doesn't fall back to "D3 switch + Netflix series...wooooo…"



I lost my HC 'sader last week due to a network disconnect. 



Haven't booted the game up since. Was so darned close to clearing that magic 100.


Guess I will have to come back and do it in S.C. on my D.H.


----------



## yahu

^I logged on for a bit this weekend and saw you cleared a 98? I logged on later expecting to see you, realized you hadn't been on for a few days, and started piecing the story together. Sorry maing. I was actually thinking of firing up HC again but it really kills the 'casual gaming experience' of this game for me. I can't just pick it up if I died and lost all my gear.

When I played HC a few seasons ago, I had my best primal usable drop-rate so far. Unfortunately I lost a primal + high augmented main weapon while falling asleep running bounty. I was on a speed build, so I still had other primal gear that was high augmented, but that's when I started hitting network timeout issues, and lost the rest of my gear. kilt the season for me at that point.

I've been having timeout issues all season that I have attributed to the wireless NIC having a known bad range. That said, I've switched to wired and it's been stable. I could go to HC and not be as worried at this point.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^I logged on for a bit this weekend and saw you cleared a 98? I logged on later expecting to see you, realized you hadn't been on for a few days, and started piecing the story together. Sorry maing. I was actually thinking of firing up HC again but it really kills the 'casual gaming experience' of this game for me. I can't just pick it up if I died and lost all my gear.
> 
> When I played HC a few seasons ago, I had my best primal usable drop-rate so far. Unfortunately I lost a primal + high augmented main weapon while falling asleep running bounty. I was on a speed build, so I still had other primal gear that was high augmented, but that's when I started hitting network timeout issues, and lost the rest of my gear. kilt the season for me at that point.
> 
> I've been having timeout issues all season that I have attributed to the wireless NIC having a known bad range. That said, I've switched to wired and it's been stable. I could go to HC and not be as worried at this point.



Back to SC for me. Got a primal dagger finally, and cleared 104. Not quite top 10, but pretty dang close. Working a SC sader up now.


Might be my last season for a while, and I may not finish this one. I have another traveling project in december, then going to take a few months in Puerto Rico again. No wifi in the rainforest!


----------



## yahu

^congrats on the primal. how many seasons now? :lachen:

Oh man, I might have to log back in. I put together a new PC...won't POST or beep at me, unless I take out the RAM. I've cobbled together the pieces and I just hope I didn't fry anything.

that, work, and family drama has eaten my time. :|


----------



## FlawleZ

That Diablo Immortal tho...


----------



## inedenimadam

FlawleZ said:


> That Diablo Immortal tho...



ef that.


I was 15 when Diablo launched. It scared the crap out of me and my high school buddy when we stayed up way too late playing it on his rocking Acer with a i486DX2. It left a lasting impression on me.


There is no way a 15 year old today is going to get the same effect from this mobile game. 



Blizzard has lost their way.


----------



## lemans81

So did I miss the season?


----------



## Alex132

lemans81 said:


> So did I miss the season?


I like your titles...


----------



## lemans81

Alex132 said:


> I like your titles...


shhhhh


----------



## yahu

lemans81 said:


> shhhhh


I like your titIes too!


----------



## yahu

not sure if ya'll have seen the 2.6.4 updates, but they are buffing the crap out of a lot of builds to try and even the various classes. I imagine Eden will be especially interested with what is coming for DH.

Season 16 starts Jan 18th. Here are the patch notes: https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/2282...of-grandeur-begins-118-12-18-2018#_patchnotes. DH specific changes:
Demon Hunter 
Embodiment of the Maruader 
The (6) Set bonus has been increased from 3000% to 12000%
Unhallowed Essence 
The (6) Set bonus has been increased from 100% to 350%
Natalya's Vengeance 
The (6) Set bonus has been increased from 3500% to 14000%
The Shadow's Mantle 
The (2) Set bonus has been increased from 1200% to 6000%
The (6) Set bonus has been increased from 50000% to 75000%


----------



## Crazy9000

Interesting. Wasn't expecting a new patch. Those numbers seem pretty crazy.


----------



## yahu

I guess that could show how ridiculously overpowered the meta solo builds have been (condemn, necro, wizard). I'm looking forward to the patch/season due to the changes. It will be interesting to see if any hidden builds, or even broken OP builds bubble out of the changes, plus the addition of the 'free' RoRG bonus this coming season. Speaking of which, that RoRG bonus only applies to seasonal characters from what I've read (per Blizzard's post):

"For the duration of Season 16, all Seasonal players will benefit from the legendary power of the Ring of Royal Grandeur." (are you kidding me, ctrl+i doesn't italicize anymore, ffs???)

Something I mentioned to Cray the other day - when you hit GR70 solo you get an auto-primal drop. If you have any secondary accounts, now might be the time to boost them to GR70 (which is pretty damn easy these days) and see if you can share the primal drop if you are in-game but not in-GR with them (currently I'm pretty sure you can loot share as long as you are in the game even if not in the GR, such as declining or joining game while GR is in progress). If Blizz hasn't addressed that, I wondered if there is a potential market for the 'auto-primal drop' at GR70. Probably not enough people putting up the $ for D3 at this point though, especially considering you only get the one guaranteed drop.


----------



## Mikecdm

i wonder if this auto primal is per account or per toon. Seems easy with a friend or a second account. Once your main account has enough gear to do gr 70 easily, which is day 2, just remove gear, delete character and lvl a new one.


----------



## yahu

I'm 99% sure it's one drop per account, per season (though I would assume HC is separate from SC), similar to how you can pass a GR70 with one toon to enable primal drops, and then start another toon and immediately start getting primal drops once you are leveled up. I guess they have a new achievement to let you know you can get primals after passing gr70 (even though most people already know that) and that specific first RG from GR70 being defeated in time drops the primal, which of course is subject to good ol' RNGesus.

dropping a primal for every new toon that completes gr70 would be broke as hell. that's all people would do is powerlevel --> swap gear --> pass gr70. That would be the easiest farmable action evar :lachen:

I think it could be cool to at least allow it for each class per account, to incentivize people to create/learn other classes. that's still a bit too easy to enable 7 primal drops per account though.


----------



## Mikecdm

it'll be some useless item, not even class specific.


----------



## yahu

yeah, well except for Eden. he'll get something he can use right away.


----------



## DoomDash

Oh hey guys, any interesting seasons or news I should know about? Shall I come out of retirement again to easily get top 30 in my class again?


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> Oh hey guys, any interesting seasons or news I should know about? Shall I come out of retirement again to easily get top 30 in my class again?


I think you got bumped from top 30 by season end. not by anyone in clan, cause we have very few barbs. 


The upcoming season 16, which starts 1/18 - a week from this Friday, has a lot of updates. Almost every set that wasn't part of some meta got buffed. Also, season 16's bonus is auto-RoRG, so that will change some builds a bit. E.g. - if the endless walk set, or focus/restraint needed a combo that included RoRG, you no longer need to equip it or have it in the cube. It will be interesting to see how that is utilized in builds for this season. From the way the notes read, the RoRG bonus will only be for seasonal characters, and won't be available for NS. subject to change of course.


----------



## DoomDash

yahu said:


> I think you got bumped from top 30 by season end. not by anyone in clan, cause we have very few barbs.
> 
> 
> The upcoming season 16, which starts 1/18 - a week from this Friday, has a lot of updates. Almost every set that wasn't part of some meta got buffed. Also, season 16's bonus is auto-RoRG, so that will change some builds a bit. E.g. - if the endless walk set, or focus/restraint needed a combo that included RoRG, you no longer need to equip it or have it in the cube. It will be interesting to see how that is utilized in builds for this season. From the way the notes read, the RoRG bonus will only be for seasonal characters, and won't be available for NS. subject to change of course.


Yeah I was going to push again during the last week but I got side tracked with other stuff. I still ended up top 100 which was cool. They should give more unique awards for such things. 


The new season sounds rather interesting then. Not sure I could play though.


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> Yeah I was going to push again during the last week but I got side tracked with other stuff. I still ended up top 100 which was cool. They should give more unique awards for such things.
> 
> 
> The new season sounds rather interesting then. Not sure I could play though.


that would be cool if you did get unique awards. It would certainly be an incentive to shoot for the LB's!

I played HC that season and dinged a GR103 with crusader, before falling asleep in a bounty run, losing a bunch of gear, and almost all of my motivation.


----------



## yahu

2.6.4 patch is live. I haven't been saving much gear between season, so I just took my Helltooth WD that I ran a little bit last season through a GR90 with a pretty basic setup (one lvl60 augment, probably from journey). Realized halfway through that I forgot my legendary gems but it was still a stroll through the GR.

some of the QoL updates are nice. primals look wicked when dropped (red beam, plus a vortex of red haze), plus the nice red outline in inventory. potions pop out of bag when equipped, no keys in stash, etc.

solo leaderboards are all in the 120s. I'm guessing no one is pushing hard at the moment though. I'm looking forward to the start of this season more than previous seasons, just because of the changes. everyone will be rushing for that GR70 primal drop!


----------



## b.walker36

I'm hoping to actually finish leveling tonight. I think the past two seasons I leveled with eden and fell asleep at like 65 to wake up to Eden being 70 paragon 9000 and doing GR 100s


----------



## yahu

^I was able to level on pace playing solo instead of playing with you guys. sorry I dropped out, but ya'll were killing me leveling up while I was trying to do bounty. 

I ended up dinging 70 right behind you, and right before Crazy. if I didn't waste time in those bounties with the ever-increasing difficulty it would have even gone quicker. I'd say overall, getting that cain set helped, thought it took two bounties to get. I think it is based on difficulty level and since the leader was up near 20, while I was on 11, it killed the first cache potential drop.

this is definitely a crazy season as far as builds go. I ran Jade to GR95 with no ancient weapon or augments, using bane of powerful (not stricken) and mostly non-ancient gear.


----------



## lemans81

New season?


----------



## yahu

yeah, patch 2.6.4 and season 16. they buffed the hell out of most builds.


----------



## Crazy9000

Found two primals in one rift last night, then found another one a few later. I think I've used up all the luck for the season now.



yahu said:


> ^I was able to level on pace playing solo instead of playing with you guys. sorry I dropped out, but ya'll were killing me leveling up while I was trying to do bounty.
> 
> I ended up dinging 70 right behind you, and right before Crazy. if I didn't waste time in those bounties with the ever-increasing difficulty it would have even gone quicker. I'd say overall, getting that cain set helped, thought it took two bounties to get. I think it is based on difficulty level and since the leader was up near 20, while I was on 11, it killed the first cache potential drop.
> 
> this is definitely a crazy season as far as builds go. I ran Jade to GR95 with no ancient weapon or augments, using bane of powerful (not stricken) and mostly non-ancient gear.


Yeah our communication was kind of bad, nobody realized you weren't with us until you were a few levels behind, then we thought we'd just get to skeleton king but we didn't know you could miss him and keep going down forever lol.


----------



## yahu

It didn't help that I didn't have discord installed on this machine. and the new desktop app isn't as intuitive (IMO) compared to the old app.

I have found two useless primals. NTX just got primal Marauder's gloves.

Eden would be up on them leaderboards with impale being so gd strong this patch. it's part of the meta, Eden!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

I was already bored in softcore after having nothing left but grinding for more/better ancient items, so swapping to HC has given me a lot more to do. If I get bored after making this HC sader I might just get on c9k and make a barb or something from scratch... If I'm not trying to get on the leaderboards I just find it too boring to grind for slightly better items/more paragon points these days. When making a new character you're constantly getting upgrades, especially since I already used my haedrig bag, so even crappy items were good power boosts.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> I was already bored in softcore after having nothing left but grinding for more/better ancient items, so swapping to HC has given me a lot more to do. If I get bored after making this HC sader I might just get on c9k and make a barb or something from scratch... If I'm not trying to get on the leaderboards I just find it too boring to grind for slightly better items/more paragon points these days. When making a new character you're constantly getting upgrades, especially since I already used my haedrig bag, so even crappy items were good power boosts.


grats on the 70 in HC and the accompanying Echoing Fury primal! :lachen: Whenever I see a kickass Echoing Fury I think back to the AH days as that was one of those legendary drops that could actually out-perform the yellow swords. back then it had +attack per second as opposed to +attack speed, so it would go for big $$$

One o' these nights I might take you up on the PL. I don't know if I'd have the balls to run Jade in HC. You really need to get your harvest stacks up or you get yourself into trouble really quickly. Sader is a good choice with the 2 cheat deaths (Akkarat -> Prophet being the bonus).


----------



## Crazy9000

Sader condemn is also the easiest build, just macro every single key to spam except for your generator on left click, then just walk around occasionally attacking a mob lol.


----------



## yahu

this is very true. that or the ol' numlock trick.


----------



## Crazy9000

I got DH going again... then I proc'd in a GR 80, and I was like "wait I've seen this before", went to town, then exited Diablo 3 lol.


----------



## yahu

probably can't blame Sharbat for the 2nd DH!


----------



## DoomDash

I managed to convince my Tekken friends to play it with me next season! Excited. 

https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/22976066/season-17-the-season-of-nightmares-begins-517-5-10-2019


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> I managed to convince my Tekken friends to play it with me next season! Excited.
> 
> https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/22976066/season-17-the-season-of-nightmares-begins-517-5-10-2019


nice! anyone I should add to the clan? For those that haven't read, Season 17 starts this coming Friday (S-17 on 5-17 - conspiracy?). It is the 'season of nightmares' which is the LoN ring set + ancients/primals for added dmg for 'free'. should be interesting as it enables/powers LoN builds that haven't been as prevalent, other than meta spots and some occasional solo pushes (necro thorns?). LoN will still not work with other sets though, so keep that in mind (you can have single set pieces, but no other 2pc or greater).

I had a significant drop-off in Season 16. I think I had to go offline for a week and when I came back, everyone had pretty much left. I tried to play, but couldn't get motivated to do much more than the occasional weekly challenge rift. at season close last night I had a few hours to push a few GR higher and literally passed out and caught up on sleep! aka - nothing has changed :lachen:

speaking of challenge rift, make sure NOT to run the challenge rift that releases today, if you plan to play season 17. save it for after season starts --> create a character --> run challenge rift --> use mats/shards/money to help you level 1 - 70 quicker. (check YouTube for pointers, or ask)


----------



## Crazy9000

The challenge rift now gives 35 Deaths breath- this means you can open it at level one, upgrade blacksmith to max, then upgrade a rare in cube (will be level 70 item). This can then be added to the cube to get the item bonus. Depending on what you get, you could have a significant boost to your 1-70 run.

The necro and DH are possibly the best starting classes. DH has 50% chance for fan of knives dagger, and all of the necro 2h scythe have a good boost on a skill. 

I'm going to be on (with sharbat, who has a new account xD) if anyone wants to group. Technically it's faster solo these days but that's boring xD.


----------



## yahu

I'll see whut's whut, but I'm more efficient leveling solo. Last time I got dusted in the group while trying to run bounty while you guys were running rifts (making bounty slow af, as the difficulty level was one of ya'll). I then jumped out, leveled solo, and beat 2 out of 3 of you to 70.

I think Necro is probably quickest to level. Not only are any 2h scythe good for leveling, but those corpse 'splosion gloves rock, regardless of the added db. Imagine getting a 70 upg with reduced level.  I'll be playing necro this season, but I think I'll level WD. even though Inarius got buffed, it's hard to pass up Jade as a starter set, while still feeding int items for necro.


BTW - sharbat got popped but eden didn't??? :lachen:


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> BTW - sharbat got popped but eden didn't??? :lachen:



nope, didn't get popped. I am probably nowhere near the usage/paragon/leaderboard stats as sharbat because I got fallout 76 mid season. I will be on tomorrow night, going to give necro an honest attempt this season since DH will be status quo, and LoN Pet Necro looks interesting.


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I'll see whut's whut, but I'm more efficient leveling solo. Last time I got dusted in the group while trying to run bounty while you guys were running rifts (making bounty slow af, as the difficulty level was one of ya'll). I then jumped out, leveled solo, and beat 2 out of 3 of you to 70.
> 
> I think Necro is probably quickest to level. Not only are any 2h scythe good for leveling, but those corpse 'splosion gloves rock, regardless of the added db. Imagine getting a 70 upg with reduced level.  I'll be playing necro this season, but I think I'll level WD. even though Inarius got buffed, it's hard to pass up Jade as a starter set, while still feeding int items for necro.
> 
> 
> BTW - sharbat got popped but eden didn't??? :lachen:


You get a bunch of bloodshards, I think you have almost guaranteed chance of getting the WD offhand rolling shards, which has a decent skill boost. WD shouldn't be too far behind necro.

Solo is faster because you can sustain massacre bonus, while in groups when other people kill mobs it takes away from that. Since those can be 3x XP that ends up being worth more than a group in the end. 

I haven't decided what I'm going to play, keep changing my mind. Currently thinking of sader.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> You get a bunch of bloodshards, I think you have almost guaranteed chance of getting the WD offhand rolling shards, which has a decent skill boost. WD shouldn't be too far behind necro.
> 
> Solo is faster because you can sustain massacre bonus, while in groups when other people kill mobs it takes away from that. Since those can be 3x XP that ends up being worth more than a group in the end.
> 
> I haven't decided what I'm going to play, keep changing my mind. Currently thinking of sader.


Thorns is strong, but it won't be as good as last season (no free rorg means no andariel's helm). The playstyle is a bit ass though. You need a perfect GR cause you really only do single target dmg. Captain 'murica is supposed to be good, so I'd like to give it a run if I have the time. Some LoN builds in there too.

the massacre bonus can be shared in group, the trick is actually getting people to stick in close proximity. typically everyone runs off with a wild hair during leveling. I think if everyone fired up necro you could probably crush it in an hour by doing cursed chests alone. WD certainly ain't bad, bringing the circus to town + haunt means the massacre bonus stacks well.



inedenimadam said:


> nope, didn't get popped. I am probably nowhere near the usage/paragon/leaderboard stats as sharbat because I got fallout 76 mid season. I will be on tomorrow night, going to give necro an honest attempt this season since DH will be status quo, and LoN Pet Necro looks interesting.


Crazy - do you know how high Sharbat ran in S16? I heard the ban hammer came down - people in the communities toward the end were saying 'how did I jump in the LB?' lol

I really want to run necro and was going to main. changes to Carnevil has that ol' WD tune singing my song though. :\


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> Crazy - do you know how high Sharbat ran in S16? I heard the ban hammer came down - people in the communities toward the end were saying 'how did I jump in the LB?' lol
> 
> I really want to run necro and was going to main. changes to Carnevil has that ol' WD tune singing my song though. :\


He did a 13 min GR150 on 4 man, think he said he was rank 60 on solo.


----------



## yahu

damn @ 150. I fired up a monk and Eden and I were starting to rumble, but that was right before the season died down for both of us. I think we hit GR116 with plenty of room to keep pushing. It would be nice if we could push higher, maybe get rat runs going, or whatever the updated speed runs will be.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well I afk'd in the game while C9K cleared his 70, and the primal does get account bound unlike the other random legs.


----------



## yahu

awwww, that sucks! I suppose it would be more easy to tag that one specifically, since it is 100% drop at that point.

BTW - I think Eden, Pit, and bwalker got first-hand experience of me passing out in-game last night. I can't tell you what happened from their perspective, all I know is I was going to say I was getting tired, but never made it to that point. :lachen:


----------



## Phaelynar

You guys still playing ladder? I haven't played this game in years and just started a seasonal crusader again out of boredom.


----------



## yahu

Phaelynar said:


> You guys still playing ladder? I haven't played this game in years and just started a seasonal crusader again out of boredom.


There are a few of us out there. Are you in the clan? Let me know if not, and if you want to be. I'd just need your battle.net info (you can PM me or post here).

Doom and I were just talking yesterday about how this season has been fun. LoN buff allows for variety in builds.


----------



## DoomDash

I just hit rank 15 with my LoN Barb (Seasonal)! Yes, this season has been great, and it should be the *standard*. LoN is the best thing to ever happen to D3, and if you see anywhere to get that through to Blizzard, please post it. Imagine being able to use items that were cool, but previously unusable since it wasn't possible in "set" Diablo 3. I've been having a blast trying out builds that weren't possible before, including different elements, etc. Not only has my Barb outshined my IK hota barb, but switching from standard condemn crusader to LoN crusader on fire jumped me up about 5 GR tiers, and I'm still missing one ancient item. 

Playing this game is a bit of a love hate experience over all though. I love that the game is fun, plays great, and has some great features about it. But because of that, the fact that there are so many bone headed choices in the game or skills / items / monsters left completely useless, is unacceptable. This game has been out for how many years, and they always seem to have something completely ignored. Some examples of this: Ubers (been a joke forever now, used to be great), Skills like Rend (does nothing, useless really outside maybe team games), Legendaries like the Grandfather etc. If you're going to have a legendary with NO perk, then make the DPS be crazy high or something. Personally I don't think any legendary should have no real perk. Then you got items that do like: "15% chance to summon a X when killing a demon". Legendaries that have such niche perks shouldn't exist, and if they do, they should be hella powerful when they do. This game seriously feels like it's updated by a janitor at Blizzard.


----------



## yahu

well it is managed by the maintenance mode team, so it basically is updated by a janitor.  For real though, the game being out as long as it has, for basically a one-time purchase (+DLC of RoS, cause you don't *need* necro), I'm glad they still do put effort into the game. this patch/season they definitely buffed some old gear. it sounds like they are going to continue doing that. unfortunately I doubt they'll keep LoN permanently, so it will be interesting to see what they try next. maybe Focus/Restraint or endless walk (Traveler's pledge/compass rose) would be my guess. opening those ring slots can definitely have a power impact so I assume they will try those combos at some point, along with buffs to other gear.

I agree, gear with no bonus is pointless. I like the idea of over-powering that specific gear. I'm guessing zombie bears, phalanx, and others will make a comeback at some point. the unfortunate effect they have to keep in mind is the MP meta. if they buff something too much that gets close to touching that meta, they can cause a rift between single player and multiplayer. I don't personally care, but I think they worry that some will.


----------



## Crazy9000

DoomDash said:


> I just hit rank 15 with my LoN Barb (Seasonal)! Yes, this season has been great, and it should be the *standard*. LoN is the best thing to ever happen to D3, and if you see anywhere to get that through to Blizzard, please post it. Imagine being able to use items that were cool, but previously unusable since it wasn't possible in "set" Diablo 3. I've been having a blast trying out builds that weren't possible before, including different elements, etc. Not only has my Barb outshined my IK hota barb, but switching from standard condemn crusader to LoN crusader on fire jumped me up about 5 GR tiers, and I'm still missing one ancient item.


I think a lot of people are forgetting that it's not the LoN buff that's making all these builds viable, it's the LoN set rework. Most of the builds still could work with the LoN rings. 

I don't want them to extend the LoN buff as neat as it was. Hopefully they can keep thinking of new things to add... both the RoRG and LoN were really cool and opened up some different play.

Season of Unity would be interesting, but maybe in a bad way... everyone has unity so you have to share damage with party lmao.


----------



## Phaelynar

Well, if you guys are still active, my battletag is Hodor#11119.

I'm still missing like 99% of the gear to build a lon blessed shield crusader. Any primal ancient item I seem to find is either terrible, or an Akkhan piece. I can only do like mid 80's GR's in solo as a cap as Condemn.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> I think a lot of people are forgetting that it's not the LoN buff that's making all these builds viable, it's the LoN set rework. Most of the builds still could work with the LoN rings.
> 
> I don't want them to extend the LoN buff as neat as it was. Hopefully they can keep thinking of new things to add... both the RoRG and LoN were really cool and opened up some different play.
> 
> Season of Unity would be interesting, but maybe in a bad way... everyone has unity so you have to share damage with party lmao.


While you are mostly correct about the builds, not having to go with two specific rings definitely opens up the choices. similar to rorg last season, which only opened up a single ring slot, you could add CoE where you couldn't before, unity, etc. Examples are DH builds, crusader thorns, etc. not pushing as high this season.



Phaelynar said:


> Well, if you guys are still active, my battletag is Hodor#11119.
> 
> I'm still missing like 99% of the gear to build a lon blessed shield crusader. Any primal ancient item I seem to find is either terrible, or an Akkhan piece. I can only do like mid 80's GR's in solo as a cap as Condemn.


Hey - I sent you a PM. I tried to add you to our clan, but I got a message that you were already in clan. You would need to remove yourself from the other clan to get added to ours. I'm still fairly active, but I have family in town the rest of this week, so my activity has been limited.


----------



## MistaBernie

I played last night. Logged into a ton of stuff in the mail from previous seasons. most of my storage was already full though. Good to know DH hasn't changed all that much (my spec was pretty much setup as outlined in IcyVeins for solo, etc). Was able to solo GR60 last night (I think?) in like 5 minutes. Can probably get higher if I start getting drops that actually improve the relevant stats. 

Kind of crazy that the game supports 4k, but seems silly in a away (as does playing fullscreen / not windowed, ha).


----------



## yahu

MistaBernie said:


> I played last night. Logged into a ton of stuff in the mail from previous seasons. most of my storage was already full though. Good to know DH hasn't changed all that much (my spec was pretty much setup as outlined in IcyVeins for solo, etc). Was able to solo GR60 last night (I think?) in like 5 minutes. Can probably get higher if I start getting drops that actually improve the relevant stats.
> 
> Kind of crazy that the game supports 4k, but seems silly in a away (as does playing fullscreen / not windowed, ha).


I mis-read your info when I checked clan activity late last night. I was like 'who is MistaBeenie'. :lachen:

it probably doesn't make sense to play seasons if you're logging in rarely, but they have been adding season-specific bonuses. E.g. - this season (17) they give you the bonus of 'Legacy of Nightmare' ring set for free. Basically as long as you don't equip any other set bonus of 2pc or more, every ancient item gives 750% dmg and 4% reduced dmg. e.g. - just ding 70 in season and lucky enough to get an ancient drop - you're already doing significant damage to get started in season.

Last season the bonus was a free RoRG enablement. That mean, no farming for RoRG, and not having to equip it, so you could wear some other ring in all RoRG-based builds.

Anyhoo, it's been pretty fun, and it's good to see Blizzard is trying different things in this game, considered to be in maintenance mode. It isn't getting updates like PoE mind you, but PoE vs D3 seems to be you either love one and hate the other or vice versa.


----------



## Crazy9000

MistaBernie said:


> I played last night. Logged into a ton of stuff in the mail from previous seasons. most of my storage was already full though. Good to know DH hasn't changed all that much (my spec was pretty much setup as outlined in IcyVeins for solo, etc). Was able to solo GR60 last night (I think?) in like 5 minutes. Can probably get higher if I start getting drops that actually improve the relevant stats.
> 
> Kind of crazy that the game supports 4k, but seems silly in a away (as does playing fullscreen / not windowed, ha).


Man the old forum you used to be able to see pictures you posted to threads by looking through your profile, I was going to put the picture I took playing D3 spanned across 3 widescreen monitors lol. Can't see any way to do it on this one.

It was really weird because your inventory would be on the right side of the rightmost monitor, and the in game chat would be all the way on the left monitor. There was way too much mouse movement and looking around required so I gave up on that idea pretty quick.


----------



## yahu

I often play on a 34", ultra wide monitor, and repeated crafting in the cube takes more mouse movement than I'd like.


----------



## DoomDash

Ultrawide is life. Sadly I had to list mine for sale. 


Anyway, I cleared a 118 with a non-popular build (with my own twists). I can go much further but it's hecka rift specific. 

https://youtu.be/oLF5NGAR0i0?t=320


----------



## yahu

^cubing items is a small price to play for the rest of my gaming. 

congrats on the 118 clear. Thankfully this WD build doesn't require too much fishing. The only thing is having to re-ramp toughness and damage is killer. mid-GR isn't so bad, but if you get a really bad RG, like Vesuvius (sp?) or blighter, you can have all the time in the world and be screwed. I hit Blighter on that 118 with 5min left, got him to half life, then he got me. I couldn't do enough damage the rest of the time. It would have been better for me to go to the map, ramp on toughness and fetish stacks, and then go back in.

I need to get augmenting and pushing cause we're heading down to Nevada the first part of Aug. I might just well miss the end of season. I haven't aug'd 'sader at all, so debating if I want to push him further. thorns necro is a fisher, so I'm not sure I want to spend the time/frustration.


----------



## Crazy9000

Next season patch is on PTR: https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/23059434

They found a pretty good solution to people wanting the LoN buff- there's a new legendary gem that gives the LoN buff. It can't be used with the rings since it needs no set bonus active.

The seasonal bonus is pretty lame though- you get some oculus ring style procs randomly on hit.


----------



## yahu

I was reading into the details over the weekend. Seems interesting, but I wish it was a helmet or armor legendary gem, like that useless helm one. If I have to give up one of my other two jewelry gems, it won't be as good.

The season bonus is interesting. It could certainly help builds, but being random would be difficult to rely on. That said, it's a free pop on attack (not death), so it could be interesting. Cooldown, RCR, and 100% dmg.

even more interesting are some of the rando gear buffs. flavor of time amulet messerschmidt's reaver is like WD grave injustice, that reduces cooldown on kill (only one skill I think). squirt's necklace gives 100% dmg when not taking dmg. echoing fury stacks 15% AS x 5 stacks on kill. oh yeah - blast from the past mortick's brace! basically blizz feels like the game has progressed enough where they aren't OP. there is other gear, but those are what stood out the most (the WD 'spite' offhand helps gargs, but I don't think enough).


----------



## Phaelynar

I agree on the seasonal bonus being kind of lame compared to the LoN buff. Something more creative like a bonus for mixing multiple sets or something might have been better.

The UE DH might be OK with the new capt. crimson thing. I think someone has posted a new necro build. It'll probably be between DH or Wiz for me in S18.


----------



## yahu

^sorry my schedule has been weird. work has been kickin' me arse, so my hours are more weird than they already usually are. on top of that, we're heading to Reno (family drama/vacation) so I haven't had much time to be on consistently.

sucks, cause this is a great season to push builds, but I don't know if I'll have time, now that PTR has released. I guess I'll have to see when I get back. I'd like to at least push my crusader cause I've only toyed with him so far. I don't think I can push thorns necro much further - too frustrating to fish for the perfect rift.


----------



## Crazy9000

I had a condemn crusader build that used captain crimson, but I think it might have needed the RoRG buff to work well.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't play enough to get in the real top 10 so I got top10 on the challenge rift lol.


----------



## yahu

welp, I dinged up to a GR122 with a little over 1600 paragon on WD. I could have gone further, and just started using a different combo with success, but ran out of time (trip to Reno got in the way toward the end). I took Crusader to GR114, which ain't bad considering I stopped playing that toon a couple months prior, spending about 20% on him overall.

I'm not sure what to think of the upcoming season theme. I won't be online until later when the season starts, so someone best be ready to PL!


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> welp, I dinged up to a GR122 with a little over 1600 paragon on WD. I could have gone further, and just started using a different combo with success, but ran out of time (trip to Reno got in the way toward the end). I took Crusader to GR114, which ain't bad considering I stopped playing that toon a couple months prior, spending about 20% on him overall.
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of the upcoming season theme. I won't be online until later when the season starts, so someone best be ready to PL!


You were way lower paragon then the people around you when I looked, so I'd say that's a really good clear.

I can do the powerlevel once I get to doing T6 comfortably. I might start off with C9k if his "assistant" is ready for the new patch, since I can't play all day Sat, and work Sun.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> You were way lower paragon then the people around you when I looked, so I'd say that's a really good clear.
> 
> I can do the powerlevel once I get to doing T6 comfortably. I might start off with C9k if his "assistant" is ready for the new patch, since I can't play all day Sat, and work Sun.


C9k is definitely my homeboy! :lachen:


----------



## b.walker36

When does the new season start, Always down for that.

Tomorrow it is, see some of you then.


----------



## yahu

tomorrow at 5P PST for 'Murica!


----------



## Crazy9000

b.walker36 said:


> When does the new season start, Always down for that.
> 
> Tomorrow it is, see some of you then.


I'll be on, so far have me and Sharbat for a starting party, so should have room. I like to have 4 people because it spreads the RNG out, even though technically 1 player is fastest due to massacre bonus.

We did a test run of the challenge rift (didn't kill RG so bag wouldn't get wasted). It's just a natalya DH. You want to set the Rain of vengance on numlock or macro, then it's just plop a sentry on top of elite to chill them for damage bonus, and fire cluster arrow for the damage.

I'm rolling Wizard, I assume Shar is going for Necro again.


----------



## DoomDash

I managed to squeeze out a 120 on my LoN heaven's fury crusader last season. I ended up top 100 for both my barb and crusader. The Crusader build just required such perfect rifts to work properly but it had a few more in him. 

I decided to play S18 as well, this time on Demon Hunter since it's been a long long time.


----------



## yahu

I thought about DH too or maybe try and give Necro thorns a fair shake. problem with Necro is it's part of the meta so you end up contending with people in the multiple thousands of paragon. problem with DH is eden will come online and bang out his primal gear luck (except the dagger of course, lol).

I am such a WD homer tho… 

starting sets are Raekor, Akkhan, Marauder, Inna, Pestilence, Zuni, and DMO. basically whatever people choose to go with will have a good start.


----------



## BehindTimes

My season is over. I was just running a simple test to practice leveling for later, but never going to get better than this!

https://i.imgur.com/GOFhac9.png


----------



## yahu

^haha nice!


----------



## b.walker36

Crazy9000 said:


> I'll be on, so far have me and Sharbat for a starting party, so should have room. I like to have 4 people because it spreads the RNG out, even though technically 1 player is fastest due to massacre bonus.
> 
> We did a test run of the challenge rift (didn't kill RG so bag wouldn't get wasted). It's just a natalya DH. You want to set the Rain of vengance on numlock or macro, then it's just plop a sentry on top of elite to chill them for damage bonus, and fire cluster arrow for the damage.
> 
> I'm rolling Wizard, I assume Shar is going for Necro again.


I'll probably go DH again, I'm a creature of habbit and they are so easy to get started


----------



## yahu

DH is the gd king of getting up there quick, fer sure.


----------



## inedenimadam

Dang, I tried. I got on, started a toon, did the challenge rift, made a dagger and cubed it, got to level 5, and then quit.


I just don't know if I have it in me this season gentlemen.


----------



## yahu

^I had a busy weekend (parents were in town, local parade my kid is in most years, family crapola), and I think I was passed out when you came online. I saw you for a bit, but you went offline before I had a chance to reach out.

I do like how much blizz has been doing in patches/seasons, but this season feels really similar to last, with a couple items/skills here and there. It sounds like blizz has more things coming - such as more updated skills (likely buffing builds that have been dead, such as bears, phalanx, all of barb, except for pull, etc.). Also each class will get a new set at some point, so that could be interesting. That seems like a bit more than maintenance mode, or they have a helluva janitorial staff.


----------



## Phaelynar

I have a DH that I can speed clear GR's up to 80 and T16 rifts if anyone needs help.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> ^I had a busy weekend (parents were in town, local parade my kid is in most years, family crapola), and I think I was passed out when you came online. I saw you for a bit, but you went offline before I had a chance to reach out.
> 
> I do like how much blizz has been doing in patches/seasons, but this season feels really similar to last, with a couple items/skills here and there. It sounds like blizz has more things coming - such as more updated skills (likely buffing builds that have been dead, such as bears, phalanx, all of barb, except for pull, etc.). Also each class will get a new set at some point, so that could be interesting. That seems like a bit more than maintenance mode, or they have a helluva janitorial staff. /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


It just takes more free time to make a good show at this game than I currently have. I barely play 2-3 hours a week of anything currently. I may get paragon 500 by end of season at that rate.


----------



## yahu

inedenimadam said:


> It just takes more free time to make a good show at this game than I currently have. I barely play 2-3 hours a week of anything currently. I may get paragon 500 by end of season at that rate.


I hear ya. That job still going well, as far as keeping you busy anyway?


----------



## Crazy9000

inedenimadam said:


> It just takes more free time to make a good show at this game than I currently have. I barely play 2-3 hours a week of anything currently. I may get paragon 500 by end of season at that rate.


c9k is 1300 paragon, just have to re-do some gear every night for a few mins.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> c9k is 1300 paragon, just have to re-do some gear every night for a few mins.


I don't think that's what Eden had in mind.  That said, C9k is sketch in 95's. depending on the mobs/RG he destroys them...or dies repeatedly. damn ice porcupines! :lachen:


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I don't think that's what Eden had in mind.  That said, C9k is sketch in 95's. depending on the mobs/RG he destroys them...or dies repeatedly. damn ice porcupines! :lachen:


Yeah, it was more XP then the 90's so I let him go. He should probably be doing something more specific like 92.


----------



## yahu

I mean I'd really prefer to not have to help him.


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I mean I'd really prefer to not have to help him.


Maybe I shouldn't try to change his gear and GR level while eating breakfast right before work :lachen:.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't try to change his gear and GR level while eating breakfast right before work :lachen:.


you know what pisses me off? when I have to put down the sonicare cause he gets through the GR too fast! LOL!


----------



## qbical

yahu said:


> you know what pisses me off? when I have to put down the sonicare cause he gets through the GR too fast! LOL!





Crazy9000 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't try to change his gear and GR level while eating breakfast right before work :lachen:.


i am just getting back into this game a bit. mind if i add you guys to my FL?


----------



## yahu

sounds good to me. Let us know your gamertag, and I think most of ours are listed in the first post somewhere.


----------



## DoomDash

I was on a huge "great item" drought between S17 and S18 until now! Perfect for Condemn + Captains this season.


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> I was on a huge "great item" drought between S17 and S18 until now! Perfect for Condemn + Captains this season.


that is one helluva whack-a-mode stick! My primal luck is what it is. I got primal nemesis today. wrong element dmg and Armor main stat... :\


----------



## DoomDash

D4 looks sick dudes. I highly recommend these two videos, they got me hyped.






(watch the david kim interview on this one and look at the 8+ player counts)


----------



## inedenimadam

DoomDash said:


> D4 looks sick dudes



It does! I think I heard Larian is developing it, and they have pumped out some good stuff in the last decade.


It will be a day 1 purchase for me, if I can afford it that is...wife is pregnant with #5 :h34r-smi


----------



## Mikecdm

inedenimadam said:


> It does! I think I heard Larian is developing it, and they have pumped out some good stuff in the last decade.
> 
> 
> It will be a day 1 purchase for me, if I can afford it that is...wife is pregnant with #5 :h34r-smi


wife might be expecting #7 by the time the game comes out.


----------



## yahu

^^^LOL no doubt! congrats, Eden! is it fair to say there is direct correlation with washing off the D3 stink with output? seems like the trajectory is trending higher the last few seasons. :lachen:

I watched some of the coverage this weekend, and D4 is looking good. I actually caught my wife interested in the gameplay, which I suppose says something.


----------



## DoomDash

Def gonna rock clan ocn again. You guys were pretty active even after D3 was old.


----------



## yahu

^Yeah, I'm glad you got back in the last couple seasons. felt like old times. 

speaking of Diablo - should a new thread be started (maybe one has already started) or should this one be modified to be an all-up thread? I suppose there hasn't been much inclusion of D2 and D1 here, other than the random nostalgic mention. mebbe lemans can help us figure this out (does @ mentioning even work anymore?)


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> ^Yeah, I'm glad you got back in the last couple seasons. felt like old times.
> 
> speaking of Diablo - should a new thread be started (maybe one has already started) or should this one be modified to be an all-up thread? I suppose there hasn't been much inclusion of D2 and D1 here, other than the random nostalgic mention. mebbe lemans can help us figure this out (does @ mentioning even work anymore?)


It depends on who wants to make an OP for it. Probably make sense to just make a new thread so D4 players can read it without several years of D3 stuff.


----------



## yahu

that makes way too much sense.

I read through the thread at https://www.overclock.net/forum/227...-see-gory-cinematic-gameplay-trailers-10.html and it just feels so early to create an official thread. I mean given Blizzard's history, the entire game could be scrapped and rebuilt twice over between now and whenever.


----------



## inedenimadam

Microtransactions and news about paid expansions before the game even launches...the wind has been ripped from my sails.


----------



## yahu

microtransactions are expected. everyone wants a new hat.  I've heard they won't have pay-to-win type items, so we'll see if that holds true. D3 has microtransactions, but limited to China. Also, paid expansions are fine with me as long as they are on the order of RoS, LoD, etc. - additional characters, areas, story, etc.

To be honest, I can't read/watch much about the game. It's too damn early to get excited or bummed about things, IMO.

In D3 news, apparently Season ends today. I haven't played in about 2 months, other than logging in and seeing if anyone else has been playing. I really didn't augment this season, so I feel I should do something with these gems...but I probably won't. :\


----------



## Crazy9000

inedenimadam said:


> Microtransactions and news about paid expansions before the game even launches...the wind has been ripped from my sails.


Microtransactions are really good IMO. Diablo 3 needed them, but the devs refused and then they only had enough money to do maintenance and couldn't make new patches with new content for ages. Remember, greater rifts were not part of Reaper of Souls... as well as seasons. They were added in a patch while RoS sales were strong enough to support that kind of production.

Cosmetic microtransactions can really extended the development of a game. You spend 30% on artists to make them, 30% goes back to game development to keep people playing so they keep buying them, then 30% can go back to HQ as profit margin. Having transmogs, pets, player icons, etc has no effect on gameplay so I don't see any harm in people paying for them if they want, since anyone can ignore them if they don't want to spend more money on the game.

I'm a bit on the fence about character packs like the Necro. On one hand, it's way better to have a new character vs the alternative of no new character, even if they have to charge again for it. On the other hand, it is getting harder to trust that Blizzard wouldn't reduce the characters at launch so they can sell others after. If the other characters come way late like D3 necro, I think it's pretty obvious that character would not have happened without them being able to charge for it, so I'm fine with that.

As for expansion packs, if they are big and game redefining like Reaper of Souls, I'm all for them. If they are small packs adding new levels and such, I think those are mostly made as ways to slowly bleed people of money, and they also fragment the community. I'm against small expansions.


----------



## Pendulum

Man, it's been a LONG time since I've really sat down and played D3. I broke my my left clavicle so I needed to find a game that I could bind just about everything to my mouse for the time being and I just happened to hear about D4 so I figured why not.
Decided to roll with my that DH I barely used a couple years back, jumped from GR53 and am working on GR86 currently. A lot has changed, my old Yang's Recurve has just the Multishot attacks 50% faster where the new one is that + damage increased up to 200% and the Dead Man's Legacy quiver received a similar buff so I'm currently just updating my gear.

I received this little guy and had a good laugh and am enjoying the game more than I thought I would. Pretty stoked for D4 despite it being years away. Hopefully D4 will receive more love since it's already mapping expansions and cosmetic MTX, I lost my interest in D3 due to lack of major content updates.


----------



## yahu

^good to hear you have been having a good time, and ouch @ clavicle break! I also appreciate how much I can map to the mouse. there is also a 'numlock' trick or bug (I'm not sure how blizzard classifies it) where you can bind a key(s) to trigger repeatedly. This is not considered a cheat by Blizzard. That being said, if your mouse supports macros, I'd suggest that. Supposedly blizzard does consider macros a cheat, but I'd be surprised if they took any action based on macros.


----------



## BulletSponge

yahu said:


> ^good to hear you have been having a good time, and ouch @ clavicle break! I also appreciate how much I can map to the mouse. there is also a 'numlock' trick or bug (I'm not sure how blizzard classifies it) where you can bind a key(s) to trigger repeatedly. This is not considered a cheat by Blizzard. That being said, if your mouse supports macros, I'd suggest that. Supposedly blizzard does consider macros a cheat, but I'd be surprised if they took any action based on macros.


As long as you properly "feather" the macro it'll be fine.


----------



## Crazy9000

BulletSponge said:


> As long as you properly "feather" the macro it'll be fine.


I've used macro on my crusader spamming every button every few ms and it's fine lol.


----------



## yahu

I've been using similar macros whenever I can. horrify - WD, devour - Necro, sader like Crazy mentioned, etc. I never did get into seasonal toon this past weekend, so I have a ton of crap to trash.


----------



## b.walker36

Crazy9000 said:


> Microtransactions are really good IMO. Diablo 3 needed them, but the devs refused and then they only had enough money to do maintenance and couldn't make new patches with new content for ages. Remember, greater rifts were not part of Reaper of Souls... as well as seasons. They were added in a patch while RoS sales were strong enough to support that kind of production.
> 
> Cosmetic microtransactions can really extended the development of a game. You spend 30% on artists to make them, 30% goes back to game development to keep people playing so they keep buying them, then 30% can go back to HQ as profit margin. Having transmogs, pets, player icons, etc has no effect on gameplay so I don't see any harm in people paying for them if they want, since anyone can ignore them if they don't want to spend more money on the game.
> 
> I'm a bit on the fence about character packs like the Necro. On one hand, it's way better to have a new character vs the alternative of no new character, even if they have to charge again for it. On the other hand, it is getting harder to trust that Blizzard wouldn't reduce the characters at launch so they can sell others after. If the other characters come way late like D3 necro, I think it's pretty obvious that character would not have happened without them being able to charge for it, so I'm fine with that.
> 
> As for expansion packs, if they are big and game redefining like Reaper of Souls, I'm all for them. If they are small packs adding new levels and such, I think those are mostly made as ways to slowly bleed people of money, and they also fragment the community. I'm against small expansions.


I agree, and I think blizzard knows it. They do a good job in my opinion of their cosmetic microtranctions for wow, there is enough cool stuff to get by playing the game that the MTX stuff really feels optional. I think 4-5 months is the absolute earliest I could eat a character pack and not be pissed off about it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm not sure what to think of D4 yet, still so early in the development cycle.
I really hope they revamp itemization from what they did with D3 (not hating if you prefer, just from my strong personal preference).

I'm super excited but trying to temper it since D3 wasn't really my cup of tea compared to D2. 

Maybe it'll blend the best parts of both games and introduce some new goodness


----------



## b.walker36

BonzaiTree said:


> I'm not sure what to think of D4 yet, still so early in the development cycle.
> I really hope they revamp itemization from what they did with D3 (not hating if you prefer, just from my strong personal preference).
> 
> I'm super excited but trying to temper it since D3 wasn't really my cup of tea compared to D2.
> 
> Maybe it'll blend the best parts of both games and introduce some new goodness


That seems to be what they are going for. I'm just making sure to go into it with tempered expectations. I am quite positive it will be worth the price and I will get my money out of it. But I'm not getting hyped that its my next 1k hour game for the next few years.


----------



## yahu

agreed - being hopeful for the potential tempering expectations. I can't even really watch much of the videos out there. no one should get too hyped or too bummed by anything they show right now. it's simply not worth it.


----------



## Pendulum

Right, we can only hope that they take the WoW MTX route. IMO the only thing I've seen that concerns me is the oversimplified itemization. Here's an example of the legendary staff from the event










I figured crafting Primals would be a 1 in 1000 chance but I got one after crafting 12 of these, too bad the roll on this is the exact opposite of what I needed and it left me feeling a bit devastated.


----------



## yahu

^well it's 1/1000 or whatever %, but you got really lucky.  The unfortunate part about some of those crafted items is they seem to roll more neutral more often than not. I will get Vit + some other toughness stat more than I will get main stat for my character + vit. can be a real pain, especially when you get one of those ancient or primal drops.

don't worry though, nothing better than getting that red swirling beam drop + pentagram on mini-map, and you realize it's Promise of Glory bracers, or some other useless item. Or even an item you need with absolutely unusable stats.


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> ^well it's 1/1000 or whatever %, but you got really lucky.  The unfortunate part about some of those crafted items is they seem to roll more neutral more often than not. I will get Vit + some other toughness stat more than I will get main stat for my character + vit. can be a real pain, especially when you get one of those ancient or primal drops.


If you look at the crafting stats, you'll notice that main stat isn't guaranteed like with most items (just says 4 random stats or something). This drastically reduces the chance of a usable item, as there's another stat that has to roll correct. I assume this is intended to balance out the fact you can craft a whole bunch.

I'm pretty sure some crafting items do have main stat on them, but if you check before crafting you can know how hard it will be to get a usable item or not depending on if it has the main stat.


----------



## Pendulum

That seems about right, ha. I’m having the worst luck lately, while doing some grifts my computer randomly shut off. It appears my mobo has died. Everything is fine except all of my USB and PS2 ports are dead. 😞 
I should have it back up and running before season 19 starts at least lol

Edit: I worked with a friend to verify that all of mobo's USB & PS2 ports are all dead, everything was undamaged. Still don't have the faintest idea why it died all of a sudden.
Went ahead and upgraded my 6700K to a 9900K and grabbed an Asus Z390 E mobo this morning. Back to the grift grind we go!


----------



## yahu

^so it sounds like you'll be rockin' season 19 this coming weekend? I will probably be in, cause I like the season start for some reason, but we'll see if it holds me. I'm thinking barb, for the spin-2-win build (Haedrig's gift for barb this season, even), and then I might give that new crusader set a try.


----------



## Pendulum

Yeah, I'll play a bit in S19 since I'm leave from work still. I just checked and the last season I actually hit cap in was all the way back in S7. I also noticed a trend of me always trying to do a season with Barbarian and stopping short so I'm going to go with a Crusader this time.

I also got caught up with all of the D4 news/info, Barb is looking awesome as well as the Druid. I'm hoping we see the Paladin or Crusader for the tank and Amazon or DH for the physical ranged classes. 
I really need to play through D2 again, it's been literally almost 20 years. lol


----------



## yahu

I hear the new crusader set (Aegis of Valor?) is super strong.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Pendulum said:


> Yeah, I'll play a bit in S19 since I'm leave from work still. I just checked and the last season I actually hit cap in was all the way back in S7. I also noticed a trend of me always trying to do a season with Barbarian and stopping short so I'm going to go with a Crusader this time.
> 
> I also got caught up with all of the D4 news/info, Barb is looking awesome as well as the Druid. I'm hoping we see the Paladin or Crusader for the tank and Amazon or DH for the physical ranged classes.
> I really need to play through D2 again, it's been literally almost 20 years. lol


I keep going back to it...I started up a few weeks ago and levelled a druid from zero to 82 lol. Addicting.


----------



## Pendulum

That was one of my reasons to try the 'Sader again, the new set looks really strong and it's been a while since I've played a tanky build. My DH is setup decently but still needs a lot of grinding to be able to breeze through GR 100 so I could use a break.

I'll have to grab another copy of D2 soon as I'm enjoying D3 a bit, I feel like I'm enjoying Diablo more than usual because I'm burnt out on FPS games currently.


----------



## yahu

I might be pretty head's down while I level, but once that chaos is done, I'll be happy to group up. (it's sad that it's more efficient solo)


----------



## criznit

Hey guys! After being gone for so long, I will jump back on tonight for the new season. Can't wait to chop it up with you again!


----------



## yahu

it will be my first time leveling 1-70 with a barb, so we'll see how it goes. WD is so easy to level, with all them pets and ghastly-type hauntings and whatnot. barb is a big ol' slow mf, so I'm hoping it isn't too much slower.


----------



## criznit

Is there a new clan channel? I logged back in to see no one online (I have been gone for a while  )


----------



## yahu

criznit said:


> Is there a new clan channel? I logged back in to see no one online (I have been gone for a while  )


it should be the same one. you can sort by the last time someone connected. I was online earlier, clearing out all the mail items from last season (tons of trash).


----------



## yahu

I forgot to mention that Blizzard has noted people using macros. it was most specific to Bazooka Wizard, as I guess macros is the easiest way to run that build (I figured it must be). I hope they don't over-extend any sweeps! I'd hate to lose my account because I'd rather macro than numlock (which they're okay with). :|


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I forgot to mention that Blizzard has noted people using macros. it was most specific to Bazooka Wizard, as I guess macros is the easiest way to run that build (I figured it must be). I hope they don't over-extend any sweeps! I'd hate to lose my account because I'd rather macro than numlock (which they're okay with). :|


Yeah I don't think anyone is actually running bazooka without macro. The timing isn't super hard but to do it while in the middle of the rift every time is a bit iffy. I doubt they will actually blanket ban macro users, they've sold a diablo branded mouse that came with macro software lol.


----------



## Pendulum

I finally got around to pushing to GR70 today on my solo seasonal, I dropped my first primal upon completion. I'll hang onto this for a while probably since it hits like a truck. lol
I slept on the Roland's set on my original Crusader, paired with Golden Flense (Sweep Attack restores 6 wrath per enemy hit @ 300% increase) and the CD bonus allows you to have infinite wrath with infinite Iron Skin.

Savings my pieces to try the Valor set soon hopefully!


----------



## Crazy9000

I did the 70 with the valor set, used everything I had to gamble the pieces and reroll duplicates into the needed pieces. One thing that helped is I did find crimsons plan while getting RoRG. I used a crafted ancient dagger, and was missing stone gauntlets, obsidian ring of zodiac, and flavor of time from the proper build. Also missing Bane of the trapped since it didn't drop for me.

GR 70 was pretty rough due to toughness issues, which the obsidian and stone gauntlets would have helped a ton with. Was paragon 230-240 when starting the rift.


----------



## Pendulum

Nice, I got really lucky and got my Valor set last night, 4x drops from rifts and 2x from Kadala. I was pretty underwhelmed by it before I got Darklight added to Kanai's Cube, it went from sparkles to Thor immediately lol.
I'm also struggling with being squishy currently, I think that'll be my next goal since the damage is certainly there.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> Yeah I don't think anyone is actually running bazooka without macro. The timing isn't super hard but to do it while in the middle of the rift every time is a bit iffy. I doubt they will actually blanket ban macro users, they've sold a diablo branded mouse that came with macro software lol.


that's a good point. I think it was a SteelSeries mouse, IIRC. I have the Razer Naga molten, which looks diablo-ish, but it isn't licensed.



Pendulum said:


> Nice, I got really lucky and got my Valor set last night, 4x drops from rifts and 2x from Kadala. I was pretty underwhelmed by it before I got Darklight added to Kanai's Cube, it went from sparkles to Thor immediately lol.
> I'm also struggling with being squishy currently, I think that'll be my next goal since the damage is certainly there.


I thought you were in the clan. Do you want to join, or are you part of another clan?

I had a weird weekend of rando-events. kid's bday, prep for t-day, work issues, football. all-in, I've got most of whirlwind built. I'm running ~2min 75's with 25-35 gems, and could probably push 100. I've barely gotten any ancients (belt?) and it is fast as hell. I also built my gold variant that powers through T16 splits, and I'm now sitting on 3.5 billion, only having gone through one vault (non-ancient). I randomly had two pieces of AoV drop while running barb, so I leveled a crusader before work this morning. I leveled a WD too, just cause the dungeon is so gd easy for the journey (bonus pet this season).

I have to get through a couple work things this week, but I hope to put in some late nights with the holiday weekend.


----------



## inedenimadam

Merry Xmas, and happy new year. im jumping on for a bit. might be my only chance in the foreseeable future! patiently awaiting D4. 



I elect Crazy and Twink to start a guild when D4 drops.


----------



## FlawleZ

inedenimadam said:


> Merry Xmas, and happy new year. im jumping on for a bit. might be my only chance in the foreseeable future! patiently awaiting D4.
> 
> I elect Crazy and Twink to start a guild when D4 drops.


I second that motion! I've been sitting this season out as I've finally lost the drive for the grind. Also my son is nearing the 2 year old mark and after long hours at work my time is quite limited these days for gaming. I actually took my main X79 rig apart and just sold the board/cpu/ram.


----------



## Crazy9000

I haven't played much, I don't like how the seasonal buff you have to constantly rush through the rift. I'm lazy I wanted to be able to stop and type in chat in the middle without losing all the buffs lol.


----------



## yahu

I've been losing the drive for the grind too, as of last season. mainly I push somewhat far (non-fishing) every once in a while, and I'll also speed up gems, but I will stop short of actually augmenting and pushing further. E.g. - last night I ran a gem up for augmenting while watching TV. Almost a brain-dead task, but I might not actually end up using it to augment. last season I ended up with 10+ gems ready to use for augmenting but just let them sit in my stash. the power creep has just gotten a little ridiculous for some classes.

I hear what you're saying crazy - the seasonal buff definitely makes it more difficult to be social, at least via typing. I suppose I got used to pausing and typing, at least while running solo.

Have a safe and happy new year, everyone!


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I hear what you're saying crazy - the seasonal buff definitely makes it more difficult to be social, at least via typing. I suppose I got used to pausing and typing, at least while running solo.


Aside from typing, you have to rush frantically through each rift to keep the buff from falling off.


----------



## slickwilly

I seem to lose the buff when the last bit of one rift is dry and the beginning of the next one is as well.


----------



## yahu

how about the meteor shower spawning when there ain't nothing to kill? or the angels circle jerking like a pack of useless gargantuans? 

BTW - i can't believe how hard uber-diablo is to kill compared to the loot he drops. absolute waste of time.


----------



## yahu

sounds like PTR releases this Thursday. Season 20 theme looks interesting - Kanai's cube slots will allow you to choose one of the 3 for every slot, with no dupes. so you could have 3 weapon skills or 3 armor skills or 3 ring skills, or any combo of the above, but can't double down on any one specific item (i.e. - you can't do 3 x CoE). Also, the new sets will be for Barb (frenzy-based), WD (spirit barrage-based), and Wizard (hydra-based). I was personally hoping for Zombie Bears for WD. some of the minor set bonuses are interesting, such as Big Bad Voodoo moving with you and lasting twice as long with 2pc, and 50% dmg reduction for 30sec after spirit walk with 4pc (loincloth o' toughness!). We'll see what actually sticks through the PTR.


----------



## Crazy9000

I like the buff, just a bump in builds without needing to micromanage a buff that'll fall of if you don't pay attention for 2 seconds.

I'll probably make a hydra wiz. Hopefully it's good lol


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> I like the buff, just a bump in builds without needing to micromanage a buff that'll fall of if you don't pay attention for 2 seconds.
> 
> I'll probably make a hydra wiz. Hopefully it's good lol


of course the gd wiz build is strong AF (people running in the 120s with no gear/paragon already). there is a good chance it will get nerfed in PTR. both WD and barb are pretty squishy from the look of it.


----------



## yahu

Season 19 ends March 1st (about 2 weeks from now). Wizard build in PTR was apparently bugged, and is getting fixed (leaderboards supposed to be fixed). Barb and WD are getting more toughness as they were super squishy.

anyone taking a look at the game "Wolcen"? it was in early preview for 4 years or so, and I guess released...and they weren't prepared for the server hit. What I've seen looks interesting.


----------



## dwolvin

I've been following them since Kickstarter... It's a GrimDark germanic take on ARPG, starts slow and starts getting good when you get better gear/skills/movement. Looks great, play is different than D3, almost D1~ish to me (slower pace).


----------



## Crazy9000

I got Wolcen. It's pretty good so far, no idea how the endgame holds up though, I'm only like level 12. The skill tree looks confusing but it isn't too bad, and seems like you can reset them if you mess up.


----------



## yahu

I've been following it for the last few years, but from afar. Basically I'd watch occasional YT videos on its progress. ARPGs with that skill tree just look like a pain. it would be good to know if you can reset because I think PoE you can't, or at least you couldn't in the past?


----------



## Crazy9000

yahu said:


> I've been following it for the last few years, but from afar. Basically I'd watch occasional YT videos on its progress. ARPGs with that skill tree just look like a pain. it would be good to know if you can reset because I think PoE you can't, or at least you couldn't in the past?


For the most part you just look at the big ones and decide which one you want to go to, then pick the small ones you like on the way there as you level, so you don't have to really look at the whole thing at once.

One cool thing is it has two resources, mana and "rage". When you use the mana, it fills the rage bar, and if you use the rage, if fills the mana bar. This encourages dual builds, as you can dump spells with mana, then use melee skills that use the rage, then get your mana back for more spells.

It's still a bit buggy, so if you wait a bit and randomly grab it when it's on sale I think it'll be a pretty good deal.


----------



## yahu

dammit, I should have picked up Wolcen. There have been some major bugs that have now been patched. some were considerable exploits, but I would have been fine with that, since it isn't considered competitive yet. The main one I probably would have gone with is the item stack/unstack (e.g. - gems), where the unstacked gem doubles in value. I would have been okay not having to worry about something like gold as I learn the game, prior to it becoming competitive. I suppose you could still hack the game in offline mode, but I'd rather have the option of playing with friends.

it sounds like this game has been plagued with bugs, falling through the map, getting stuck in the map, parts of the skill tree not working/not working as expected (both overpowering and underpowering, depending), along with the server issues they faced. I'm surprised it hasn't had more sales after launch (I saw it initially dropped to $30, and I should have jumped). Now all I'm seeing are the global gift versions on ebay, which look sketchy af.


----------



## yahu

Season 20 hits on Friday the 13th. I don't know why but I enjoy season start.

I managed to crank out a 120 on my barb in Season 19. Apparently the idea was to phish for map/mob/guardian and time the big seasonal buff dmg effects (like tornadoes) and then reset the kill streak, rinse/repeat. erg...no thanks.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm going to roll a wizard. I like the sound of next seasons buff.


----------



## BehindTimes

Honestly, not too thrilled with this season, but still going to play opening day. Going HC monk.


----------



## yahu

BehindTimes said:


> Honestly, not too thrilled with this season, but still going to play opening day. Going HC monk.


I almost jumped back to HC last season. couldn't pull the trigger. Maybe if Eden and I had been online at the same time, which somehow didn't happen. 



Crazy9000 said:


> I'm going to roll a wizard. I like the sound of next seasons buff.


I'm going to start WD and roll-up a wizard too. hydra looks interesting. One thing to note - they nerfed wizard and wd a bit in their latest release (post PTR shut down). barb's build looks fun - whacking the crap out of everything. I think WW still performs better, so that kind of sucks.

speaking of the buff, necro gets a huge buff as they can put 3 weapons in the cube. I guess rat runs are expected to dominate even more.


----------



## yahu

good to see the only thing that gets less traction than the game clan is the thread. :lachen:

Season 21 starts this Friday (July 3rd) @ 5P PST. I'll be starting off with DH for the first time evar. DH appears to suck really bad 1 - 70, largely based on whether you get Fan of Knives dagger (good AoE) or Impale dagger (single target until piercing rune or quiver). we'll see how she goes.

In other news, I'm not sure if anyone tried Minecraft Dungeons. It is really shallow (mostly item based), but surprisingly fun, especially if you have kids. If you get the Microsoft Game Pass for $1 for the first month, the base game is part of it.


----------



## yahu

omgerd - season 21 went way too long. I couldn't bring myself to do much more than login and stare at it for the last 2 months. season 22 (starts Nov 20th) has some interesting mechanics in the shadow clones from pylons and shrines, and a 4th cube slot, so it will be interesting to see how it goes.

During PTR they buffed the living hell out of bombardment, but they scaled that way back before patching. It should be good but shotgun + 4th cube might be better. necro gets a lot of love, DH GoD wasn't nerfed, but none of the other builds were touched, and Wizard got some changes. Twisters may be a thing, but they apparently cause lag in multiplayer, so it sounds like a mostly solo build.

That all said, with the new consoles releasing, Valhalla, Cyberpunk (assuming that ever releases), Shadowlands, etc., the choices seem pretty stacked for the holidays. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## CptAsian

yahu said:


> omgerd - season 21 went way too long. I couldn't bring myself to do much more than login and stare at it for the last 2 months. season 22 (starts Nov 20th) has some interesting mechanics in the shadow clones from pylons and shrines, and a 4th cube slot, so it will be interesting to see how it goes.
> 
> During PTR they buffed the living hell out of bombardment, but they scaled that way back before patching. It should be good but shotgun + 4th cube might be better. necro gets a lot of love, DH GoD wasn't nerfed, but none of the other builds were touched, and Wizard got some changes. Twisters may be a thing, but they apparently cause lag in multiplayer, so it sounds like a mostly solo build.
> 
> That all said, with the new consoles releasing, Valhalla, Cyberpunk (assuming that ever releases), Shadowlands, etc., the choices seem pretty stacked for the holidays. I hope everyone is doing well!


Other than a couple one-off sessions of messing around on a non-seasonal character, I haven't really touched D3 for a good year or two. Glad to see they're still spicing things up for every season. Fourth cube slot sounds exciting, lots of potential for variation there. Is it locked to a certain gear category?


----------



## yahu

CptAsian said:


> Other than a couple one-off sessions of messing around on a non-seasonal character, I haven't really touched D3 for a good year or two. Glad to see they're still spicing things up for every season. Fourth cube slot sounds exciting, lots of potential for variation there. Is it locked to a certain gear category?


4th cube slot can be any single weapon/gear/jewelry, but won't double-up if already selected in one of the other slots. If you do happen to have down-time in the upcoming onslaught of the holidays, especially as we are limited in "playing outside", you might want to give it a go. Every class has a new set, all of which are strong (I think only Barbarian whirlwind set is stronger than the newest barb set).


----------



## CptAsian

yahu said:


> 4th cube slot can be any single weapon/gear/jewelry, but won't double-up if already selected in one of the other slots. If you do happen to have down-time in the upcoming onslaught of the holidays, especially as we are limited in "playing outside", you might want to give it a go. Every class has a new set, all of which are strong (I think only Barbarian whirlwind set is stronger than the newest barb set).


Cool stuff, I'll definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Avacado

Haven't played this since explosive blast was a thing.


----------



## yahu

Avacado said:


> Haven't played this since explosive blast was a thing.


nice - that has definitely been a while! I still have some explosive blast profile on my mouse I think. 

If anyone does decide to play in the next season, shoot me an IM here and I can either try and hook up (US-servers) or add you to the clan even.


----------



## chibi

I've been trying for a new personal best for my WW barb and just missed it today due to errors on my part to stay alive. Wish I could do that run over again haha.


----------



## bigjdubb

I've never played this game but I would like to show my appreciation for any game that still generates forum traffic 12 years after the first post.


----------



## yahu

chibi said:


> I've been trying for a new personal best for my WW barb and just missed it today due to errors on my part to stay alive. Wish I could do that run over again haha.


those were some amazing pulls! Of course RNGesus couldn't give you a power pylon at the end. :\



bigjdubb said:


> I've never played this game but I would like to show my appreciation for any game that still generates forum traffic 12 years after the first post.


I like the draw of seasons, as long as the theme isn't horrible, and there have been pretty good unlocks and changes made along the way. This is the type of game I can stop playing for months at a time and then get back in to 'scratch that itch.' There are a lot of other games/competition these days, the biggest of which is Path of Exile (PoE). While PoE really seems to get it for some players, the feel of that game never did it for me. I wish it did, but I've tried a few times and could never really get into it.

Interestingly enough, Minecraft Dungeons isn't bad, especially if you want to play this type of game (ARPG) with your kids, etc..


----------



## dwolvin

PoE and Grim dawn are both really good, but D3 has a fluidity that is not really matched by anything. And the art direction has been picked on, but the slightly 'oil painting' backgrounds really help the objects pop...


----------



## yahu

dwolvin said:


> PoE and Grim dawn are both really good, but D3 has a fluidity that is not really matched by anything. And the art direction has been picked on, but the slightly 'oil painting' backgrounds really help the objects pop...


Wolcen had promise but that launch...yikes. Last Epoch is looking good, but Blizz alone has proved lauches aren't easy.


----------



## dwolvin

Oh yeah, I backed Wolcen back in the day, and just saw another patch- about time for another playthrough. I like that it is heading out on it's own (weird Germanic goth) path.


----------



## yahu

agreed, I do like that it is different. The latest patch does have a 'season' element to it (I think they call it chronicles). One thing that kind of stinks is you have to play back through the campaign to get to the new end-game sort of content (unless they have addressed that). Not bad for those that didn't play through, or you enjoyed the campaign, but not quite as nice as strategizing the quick level to get to seasonal end-game.


----------



## CptAsian

The thing that's always made me prefer Diablo is the ease of setting up a build and changing skills, as well as the seasonal structure. I really enjoyed Torchlight II, Grim Dawn, and even the first two Van Helsing games (never played the third), but I didn't like how locked into your build you became since you had to commit pretty early and you were stuck with it for 20-30+ hours if you wanted to at least finish the story with that character.


----------



## yahu

While I kind of understand the perspective of being locked in, and maybe needing some sort of material pickup to change things. But the accessibility or QoL of just changing things around definitely allows the freedom of trying things out to see what works best for you.

Minecraft Dungeons has a 'baby' version of a system - basically a non-exponential experience churn, and points go into your gear that enables different levels of skills tied therein. You can then slvg your gear and get points back (e.g. - as you get better gear). Overall it is a bit goofy, but it is Minecraft after all, and not a bad way to introduce little ones to the genre. There have been several updates since I played it last, so I'm not up on any more recent changes.


----------



## CptAsian

yahu said:


> While I kind of understand the perspective of being locked in, and maybe needing some sort of material pickup to change things. But the accessibility or QoL of just changing things around definitely allows the freedom of trying things out to see what works best for you.
> 
> Minecraft Dungeons has a 'baby' version of a system - basically a non-exponential experience churn, and points go into your gear that enables different levels of skills tied therein. You can then slvg your gear and get points back (e.g. - as you get better gear). Overall it is a bit goofy, but it is Minecraft after all, and not a bad way to introduce little ones to the genre. There have been several updates since I played it last, so I'm not up on any more recent changes.


That's an interesting system actually. I watched a couple gameplay clips a little while back and I kind of want to give it a go for the heck of it.


----------



## chibi

yahu said:


> those were some amazing pulls! Of course RNGesus couldn't give you a power pylon at the end. :\



Thanks, this is the second GR 141 that got away from me. The first was also due to wallers which I died 4 times. At least I only went down 3 times this go around.


----------



## yahu

CptAsian said:


> That's an interesting system actually. I watched a couple gameplay clips a little while back and I kind of want to give it a go for the heck of it.


If you have game pass, I believe it is included. If not, I think you can get game pass for $1 for a month. McD is a fun little game and really well polished.



chibi said:


> Thanks, this is the second GR 141 that got away from me. The first was also due to wallers which I died 4 times. At least I only went down 3 times this go around.


I noticed you were using Kulle-aid as your potion. I really wish they'd toss in an audible "OH YEAH!!!" every time you activated it.


----------



## CptAsian

Ended up getting into this season with a friend and it turned out to be my most successful one yet. Developed a barbarian and witch doctor, the last two classes I tried, and ended up finishing all of the season goals through Guardian, which I've never done. First time I've done more than one conquest per season as well. I know that pales in comparison to what a lot of others here usually do since it's mostly vets that are still sticking around, but I'm pretty thrilled with it.


----------



## yahu

CptAsian said:


> Ended up getting into this season with a friend and it turned out to be my most successful one yet. Developed a barbarian and witch doctor, the last two classes I tried, and ended up finishing all of the season goals through Guardian, which I've never done. First time I've done more than one conquest per season as well. I know that pales in comparison to what a lot of others here usually do since it's mostly vets that are still sticking around, but I'm pretty thrilled with it.


congrats! I do like that the team "maintaining" the game has had some good adds, with the new sets, the pets, some of the added wings, etc. Pretty cool for a game this old, that was a one/two-time fee (RoS), with no real ongoing monetization via micro-transactions.

Today is the kickoff for BlizzConline, and it sounds like Diablo is getting priority. D4, Diablo Immortal, possible D2 re-master (or whatever they term it), and maybe other info, and all for free. Should be an interesting watch!


----------



## mouacyk

Diablo 2 Resurrected: Diablo 2


----------



## yahu

mouacyk said:


> Diablo 2 Resurrected: Diablo 2


There we go - I knew they were staying away from 're-master'.


----------



## mouacyk

yahu said:


> There we go - I knew they were staying away from 're-master'.


Did you see what I did to the Diablo 2 thread?


----------



## yahu

I didn't get a chance to. I'll check it out later.


----------



## dwolvin

Is there a D4 thread yet? Did you see the Rogue intro?


----------



## mouacyk

dwolvin said:


> Is there a D4 thread yet? Did you see the Rogue intro?


Sorry. Meh. That looked like a generic Chinese arcade game.


----------



## yahu

mouacyk said:


> Sorry. Meh. That looked like a generic Chinese arcade game.


I'm not sure what you're expecting for a newly introduced class for a game that will _maybe_ be out in 2022. I'd personally bet more on 2023 than 2022. And dear god, I hope they don't throw it all away and start over from scratch at some point.


----------



## dwolvin

Season 23 is upon us- and the changes to the followers is pretty cool- you can fully (~ish) gear them!


----------



## mouacyk

dwolvin said:


> Season 23 is upon us- and the changes to the followers is pretty cool- you can fully (~ish) gear them!


And what will that do?


----------



## yahu

dwolvin said:


> Season 23 is upon us- and the changes to the followers is pretty cool- you can fully (~ish) gear them!


I always forget - are you in the D3 clan? If not, are we set as friends in the game (I always forget OCN name vs game name).



mouacyk said:


> And what will that do?


some of the gear 'emanates' to you. e.g. - the follower can emanate the set that gives double death's breath crafting material, or 25% chance at an extra GR key. They can emanate flavor of time (double pylon), and nemesis bracers (elites from pylon/shrine), etc. They are almost a walking cube, for specific items (not everything emanates). This change is for non-season too, so you don't have to get into season to try it out.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Do you have some links for builds for the followers?


----------



## yahu

here's a starting point. If you search YouTube regarding Diablo 3 follower, you should be able to find videos as well.

Basic rundown is:

RoRG (doesn't emanate but allows them 2pc for Sage and Cains simultaneously)
stack attack speed, so tal rasha chest, witching hour belt (for push as it interferes with sage belt), etc.
ice climbers so they don't get frozen/slowed
flavor of time amulet
nemesis bracers
rings and token are pretty much unchanged

Oh yeah, the followers have new skills too. each one has a cheat death for you and a 10% dmg. enchantress gets added cdr for you. soundrel gets added dmg. templar is more about healing still, plus potentially more freeze gear from the shield, etc (same as before on the shield).

*edit - I do wish you could use the armory to change follower builds because you definitely would use different items for normal rifts vs GR, ideally.


----------



## criznit

I dipped my toe back into the game recently and a LOT has changes since I've left. I saw twinkle pop on today and got excited lol.


----------



## yahu

criznit said:


> I dipped my toe back into the game recently and a LOT has changes since I've left. I saw twinkle pop on today and got excited lol.


hey man - I saw you for a bit the other night and was going to see if you needed a PL but I was driving to some season journey objectives (working to get the new pet). By the time I got around to it, I saw you go offline. During the week I might pop in randomly in the daytime (Pacific hours), but I'm normally at work. Playing with others is unfortunately difficult at work, as I have to pause a lot, which can't technically be done outside of single player). I'll definitely keep an eye out and jump in with others when I can!

If I don't reply it's because I'm a) working on something early season b) pushing through fast GR and might miss a message or c) passed out. There is a good chance it is c, as others can attest to. "twink is running into a wall down here in the rift. new game."


----------



## criznit

yahu said:


> hey man - I saw you for a bit the other night and was going to see if you needed a PL but I was driving to some season journey objectives (working to get the new pet). By the time I got around to it, I saw you go offline. During the week I might pop in randomly in the daytime (Pacific hours), but I'm normally at work. Playing with others is unfortunately difficult at work, as I have to pause a lot, which can't technically be done outside of single player). I'll definitely keep an eye out and jump in with others when I can!
> 
> If I don't reply it's because I'm a) working on something early season b) pushing through fast GR and might miss a message or c) passed out. There is a good chance it is c, as others can attest to. "twink is running into a wall down here in the rift. new game."


LOL no worries. I will probably play more this season, but it will be sporadic.


----------



## dwolvin

Phychonosis on D3- and willing to run anyone that started late. (only about +110 paragon)


----------



## yahu

dwolvin said:


> Phychonosis on D3- and willing to run anyone that started late. (only about +110 paragon)


ah, ok. I saw you give bwalker a quick power level yesterday (I was in a meeting and couldn't help at the time). 👍


----------



## CptAsian

Very interesting changes for the season. May have to check it out again if I have the time.


----------



## yahu

CptAsian said:


> Very interesting changes for the season. May have to check it out again if I have the time.


I'm pretty sure all the changes, including updates to Firebirds and Rathma sets, are both Season and non-Season. I think even the new item(s) (all I can think of are bracers for Necro), along with item changes, are included for non-Season as well. Basically if you want to check out the changes, but not bother with the commitment of getting into Season 23, you can do that.

Another cool change with this patch (I can't remember how much it was noted) are the leaderboards are broken down for individual sets, no-set (LoD), and overall. So you might be at the bottom for overall, but at the top for a set-specific leaderboard. E.g. - if you really want to push UE on DH, you can now do that and see where your setup lands on the UE specific leaderboard for DH.


----------



## CarnageHimura

Hi Guys! I have a lot of time without playing and I really don't remember if there is a way to "upgrade" gear, I got the Gungdo Gear too early like level 6 or something like that, that I have options to upgrade that? or only to put it on the cube?


----------



## yahu

CarnageHimura said:


> Hi Guys! I have a lot of time without playing and I really don't remember if there is a way to "upgrade" gear, I got the Gungdo Gear too early like level 6 or something like that, that I have options to upgrade that? or only to put it on the cube?


you can really only cube it. I know the feature type you are referring to, and I think Diablo Immortal has something like that (we all have phones, right?!). Unfortunately that doesn't exist in D3. If you get a good speed farm build going, you should be able to get another set pretty quickly. Whatever level you can complete in under 5min (ideally 2m - 3m) range, whether that is GR20 or GR100, you can run that for gear drops and bloodshards. Also, if you build up crafting materials, you can upgrade rare (yellow) items in the cube as well.

*edit - with the follower changes, where some item powers 'emanate' to you, I go with 2pc Sage set (you get the plan automatically at lvl70), which gives 2x death's breath, and 2pc Cain's set, which gives 25% chance to drop a second GR key when one drops. Use the Ring of Royal Grandeur on the follower, which gets the 3pc bonus for both of those, so you can have both sets on at the same time. e.g. - Sage gloves + belt & Cain pants + boots. I'm not saying that is the ideal setup, but I think that is what I have going now in early game. Technically for GR you would want to go with some different gear, especially since Sage doesn't do much for GR, but I don't want to constantly swap gear on follower.


----------



## CarnageHimura

yahu said:


> you can really only cube it. I know the feature type you are referring to, and I think Diablo Immortal has something like that (we all have phones, right?!). Unfortunately that doesn't exist in D3. If you get a good speed farm build going, you should be able to get another set pretty quickly. Whatever level you can complete in under 5min (ideally 2m - 3m) range, whether that is GR20 or GR100, you can run that for gear drops and bloodshards. Also, if you build up crafting materials, you can upgrade rare (yellow) items in the cube as well.


Perfect! thank you, to the cube then! and, I'm barelly starting, I'm only paragon 11 jejeje


----------



## yahu

CarnageHimura said:


> Perfect! thank you, to the cube then! and, I'm barelly starting, I'm only paragon 11 jejeje


oh wait! lol

non-weapon gear levels pretty well with you, in general. Yes, you might get a little more damage or bonus with a high-level bracer, but the multiplier usually outweighs by far. So I'd recommend cubing a weapon-type item during 1-70 leveling, but cube other gear after that point.

That or hopefully someone can power level you to 70 real quick, and fly through some GR with you as well. 

If you'd just prefer your own pace, absolutely go for however feels best, of course!


----------



## Uass Hole

Any of all going to hop on the remastered Diablo II when it drops?

This is HeavyUser by the way, played with a bunch of you years and years ago.


----------



## inedenimadam

Uass Hole said:


> Any of all going to hop on the remastered Diablo II when it drops?
> 
> This is HeavyUser by the way, played with a bunch of you years and years ago.


Yep. I'll be there!


----------



## yahu

Uass Hole said:


> Any of all going to hop on the remastered Diablo II when it drops?
> 
> This is HeavyUser by the way, played with a bunch of you years and years ago.


Ha - nice name change, HeavyD.  I plan on being there as a total n00b. I mostly missed out on D2 (I know, for shame). It was a point in my life where I just couldn't commit the time as career and family took priority. I just never got back to it, so I'm looking forward to the experience! I know high-level details through the years, but have purposely never looked at much depth. This will be a great opportunity (assuming work stops kicking my arse...)


----------



## Uass Hole

yahu said:


> Ha - nice name change, HeavyD.


Do you know if its possible to change my username? This account is 11 years old and I would prefer it to be back to what it was.... lol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## yahu

Uass Hole said:


> Do you know if its possible to change my username? This account is 11 years old and I would prefer it to be back to what it was.... lol.


hmm, good question. I poked around the profile settings and nothing is standing out. 🤔 Was your username changed because of the site changes? I would assume some admin would be able to help. you could start cussing to get someone's attention, or I could flag your username. Let me know if I can help!


----------



## Uass Hole

yahu said:


> hmm, good question. I poked around the profile settings and nothing is standing out. 🤔 Was your username changed because of the site changes? I would assume some admin would be able to help. you could start cussing to get someone's attention, or I could flag your username. Let me know if I can help!


LOL, I'll message an admin .. thanks!


----------



## yahu

😁👍


----------



## FlawleZ

Got a late start this season started little over a week ago. Cleared a 100 solo first try on Barb other day in Seasonal Hardcore. Also cleared an 86 first try on Sader with AoV set which is actually lesladerboard material. Seems not many pushing solo Sader this season.


----------



## yahu

Nice man! The power creep is strong! Crusaders are getting a bit of a nerf next season, but the ethereal weapons (S24 theme) are likely to counter that.

While the S23 theme (follower changes) is a great change that will stick long-term, to me it didn't feel like enough draw to keep people interested for long. I planned to finally finish the set dungeons, and once that was done, it was hard to stay motivated. 😕

There should be more draw with the S24 theme, but I'm worried how long that will stick after all ethereal weapons are collected. I suppose it is nice to take a break. 😋


----------



## Crazy9000

I think you need to play each character if you want to collect all the ethereal weapons/transmogs, so that will be an interesting excuse to get a bunch of builds going.


----------



## yahu

Crazy9000 said:


> I think you need to play each character if you want to collect all the ethereal weapons/transmogs, so that will be an interesting excuse to get a bunch of builds going.


'Smart loot', baby! 😁

I've seen some strategies where you build characters to about 14 - 16 then run vaults, especially ancient if you have them. Obviously more staying power if you just create builds to run quick 90's though. The drop rate is lower chance than ancient but much better than primal, so shouldn't be too much of a pain. Ethereal are locked by default so that kinda stinks.


----------



## FlawleZ

So S23 officially over. Finally moved gear over and ready for next season. Question is: Which class? Barb is always a safe pick but I just did Barb and Sader last season. Kind of want to main something different this time. Maybe Wiz or WD even though WD doesn't look like it will be meta for group play.

Do we want to try and run any group play for GR push this season? It's been ages since I was competitive doing that but I may be interested this around.


----------



## yahu

FlawleZ said:


> So S23 officially over. Finally moved gear over and ready for next season. Question is: Which class? Barb is always a safe pick but I just did Barb and Sader last season. Kind of want to main something different this time. Maybe Wiz or WD even though WD doesn't look like it will be meta for group play.
> 
> Do we want to try and run any group play for GR push this season? It's been ages since I was competitive doing that but I may be interested this around.


I thought about augmenting up and pushing Wizard further before the end, but just didn't have it in me. I think I was offline for ~2.5 months when all was said and done. I cleaned up characters and leftover loot pretty quickly yesterday and I'm prepped for S24!

Great questions:
- starting class: I'm thinking of doing monk because I don't think I ever have started a season on monk and they have some really good builds for S24. It is probably my least played class overall, with the only recent investment being zmonk (which even then I've rarely played). It sounds like WD mundunugu is making a bit of a comeback as the trash killer in groups, thanks to the ethereal weapons. It can be a fairly decent RGK in a pinch. I do want to try out the Zunimassa build, cause I haven't done darts in a long time, but it is squishy af, so that might not be enjoyable.
- I'd be down for some group play, but we are planning to head out on vacation a week or so after season starts (visiting family + HAN in Reno). I'll probably won't be able to get too serious before I'm mostly offline for a while.

I typically run solo massacre for season start, but I'll have to see how Friday goes. As much as normal rifts are slower for leveling, the loot % is highest, so better chance for an ethereal to drop while leveling to 70. 🤔


----------



## FlawleZ

Season starts back up today (5PM PDT). I wont be able to hop online until later this evening as I'm going out with the wife for dinner. Is everyone doing Softcore? I don't care for it but I'm willing to play SC if we can get some group action going again.


----------



## yahu

FlawleZ said:


> Season starts back up today (5PM PDT). I wont be able to hop online until later this evening as I'm going out with the wife for dinner. Is everyone doing Softcore? I don't care for it but I'm willing to play SC if we can get some group action going again.


I'll be online at some point, hopefully at start, but there are some family shenanigans going on that might make my availability choppy. I've had bad experiences playing HC, so I pretty much go SC. Another reason I'll be going SC is to get all the Ethereal drops. Having to go through building all the other characters will be easier in SC, where an accidental death won't kill progress.

I'd be down for groups, but I will say that my playtime can be a sonuva b at times (I'm on West Coast and I'll sometimes start late at night and play into the wee hours). I do try to put in a good amount of time during the weekends, but I will likely go offline in a couple weeks for a trip to Reno.

I've been doing some Monk practice runs (1 - 70 practice). I suck so bad at monk! 😜


----------



## Phaelynar

Spent a few hours playing the new season. I can speed run carry 75's in 2ish minutes on my monk. Almost para 500.

Not sure when i'll be online tomorrow, but can easily carry people who want a jump start.


----------



## yahu

Phaelynar said:


> Spent a few hours playing the new season. I can speed run carry 75's in 2ish minutes on my monk. Almost para 500.
> 
> Not sure when i'll be online tomorrow, but can easily carry people who want a jump start.


hey man, meant to circle back to you the other day (twink) but my play time this season start (meaning this past weekend lol) is super sporadic, due to family shenanigans. I still haven't gotten a chance to finish chapters 1 - 4, but I ran with LoD enough to build out Inna. My play time during the week is, well, just weird, I'll try to mark my time as offline or busy or whatever, as I'm usually working and am extremely sporadic. hopefully next weekend will be more solid. 😀


----------



## inedenimadam

Man...fire monk rotation is weird.


----------



## yahu

I ain't tried it yet. Haven't had much time. I did bang out the season journey last night though, finally. Not sure if I want to work on push or Ethereals.


----------



## Mikecdm

I've been randomly playing this season, got a few etherreals, but all junk. Low paragon still, not even 1k.


----------



## yahu

Mikecdm said:


> I've been randomly playing this season, got a few etherreals, but all junk. Low paragon still, not even 1k.


Haven't seen you in a while - have you been playing fairly consistent, or just get back in with this crazy season. I think I barely dinged 800 last night? Had a hard time sleeping, so casually brought my baby monk up to the point where I don't consider the run very speedy (a little over 6min for a 112 I think). I'm still missing some pieces so I can work Furnace in, running mostly non-ancients, the only augment I have is 50 (for the journey thing to get the new pet), and I think my gems are at 70, 70, and like 30 (Power gem)? 😆 Haven't even bothered to touch Stricken yet. 😝

The ethereals I get appear to lend themselves better to speed running. I'm also slowly building WoL, and the ethereal I have for that is better, but the build is pretty far off still.


----------



## Mikecdm

Haven't been very consistant, it's more boring playing by yourself. Last season I had lots of hours but didn't play much. Got banned at like 6200 paragon. So far haven't bothered with that this season. Took a few days off work since i got a nasty cut on my leg and it got infected. Nothing else to do it seems but play a little.


----------



## yahu

lol @ lots of hours but didn't play much. 🤣

that's insane how it got you to 6000+ paragon!


----------



## FlawleZ

Still at it here playing mostly solo this season. Just broke 1000 this weekend but its solo, Hardcore, and I don't have any brothers that help me play ;-P. Having said that, I see a couple new faces here and there but I feel like we could use some new members to keep it active.


----------



## yahu

FlawleZ said:


> Still at it here playing mostly solo this season. Just broke 1000 this weekend but its solo, Hardcore, and I don't have any brothers that help me play ;-P. Having said that, I see a couple new faces here and there but I feel like we could use some new members to keep it active.


I thought you were going to play SC this season? 

I've found a couple people to play with, and hooked it up with wolff a bit, but most of my time has been solo too. my time has been pretty sporadic with some vacation, but this has been a great season with the ethereals. If ya'll haven't given them a chance and pushed a personal best, I'd encourage giving it a go.


----------



## FlawleZ

Nothing too high compared to you SC guys, but I'm pretty pleased with a 124 on HC. Considering my low paragon and it was first attempt 😁


----------



## yahu

FlawleZ said:


> Nothing too high compared to you SC guys, but I'm pretty pleased with a 124 on HC. Considering my low paragon and it was first attempt 😁


Sheeyoot, nice run! Almost makes me want to...never mind, feels for HC dissipated... 😝


----------



## DoomDash

This may be a hot take, but Diablo 3 is much better than Diablo 2. I say this as a guy who played D2 back in the day many times and did have nostalgia. I'm playing D2R right now and the amount of bad design this game has is pretty staggering. Honestly I expected better from Blizzard in terms of balancing. D3 may have been trash on launch but it's a pretty solid game now.


----------



## yahu

DoomDash said:


> This may be a hot take, but Diablo 3 is much better than Diablo 2. I say this as a guy who played D2 back in the day many times and did have nostalgia. I'm playing D2R right now and the amount of bad design this game has is pretty staggering. Honestly I expected better from Blizzard in terms of balancing. D3 may have been trash on launch but it's a pretty solid game now.


I've seen ya'll up in it. Honestly I haven't had the time to really dig in (new stuff at work). That combined with D3 S24 being a potential unicorn with the ethereals, and I've just focused there when I can (even that has been in spurts at best, lately).

Good feedback, and that mirrors some of the stuff I've read in general. Based on what I had read leading up to it, this is actually exactly what I expected out of Blizz/Vicarious Visions. They are still talking of supporting the game, similar to D3 at its current state, and introducing things like better balancing and whatnot. Straight out of the gate though, they wanted to take some general QoL changes, like the gold pickup, but generally make the same game. That even meant tow along some of the old 'features'. I'll give it a whirl at some point in the next few months for sure! Thanks for the update for those of us that haven't gotten in yet!


----------



## yahu

I haven't seen much information on Diablo Immortal on ocn. The game launches June 2nd for PC, global start time at 10a pdt, so 1p edt, 6p gmt, etc. You can download from battle.net now. For mobile, since blizzard doesn't control the iOS or Play Store, it will be possible that the game will be available to play on June 1st for some people. You want to use Battle.net on mobile so that your progress is reflected on PC.

There is definitely a play to win aspect of the game because it is mobile based and there is also server selection because there are MMO pieces to the game. I think I might be on NA-East 'Mask of Jeram' or 'Doombringer' servers.

There's a lot of information online but it is based a lot on the beta version of the game. AKA take details with a grain of salt. From a high-level perspective it sounds like Barbarian and Crusader will be strong from the melee side, and Demon Hunter and Necromancer will be strong from the ranged side. Unless they buff Monk and Wizard they are interestingly two of the more difficult character-types that rely on more complex combinations. While that might not seem like a concern the key is this is a different type of game based on mobile first, so the controls might not lend well to complexity.

If you are turned off by the play to win aspect I wouldn't be too concerned based on what I've read. It sounds like people would have to dump a ridiculous amount of cash into the game to make any noticeable difference. While there may be some that do that (limited to the server they are on) I'd be surprised if it were common. The biggest play to when benefits are the five star legendary gems which are not a guarantee. It is based on crafting so there is a matter of RNGesus even when you do pay.

It sounds like the level 1 to level 60 grind will probably take 20 hours or more. Also Paragon is set at two levels a day and is not at all like the Paragon in D3. Players that are behind on paragon gain experience quicker than players that are on par with paragon. E.g. - if you haven't played for 5 days and are 8 Paragon behind someone else you will have an easier time getting those 10 Paragon levels than the other player has to get the next 2 paragon levels.

While you can play solo it sounds like there is much more benefit to being in Clans (costs 100k gold or something like that) or War bands. There is a deeper PVP aspect to the game regarding Shadows vs Immortals and it sounds like it gets pretty complex. High level synopsis is Shadow Clans raid Immortals vaults and eventually top Shadow Clans fight Immortals for a chance to become Immortals. Overall it sounds kind of cool but I don't think I have time for that ish (sounds like it would be more for streamers and the like).

Anyway we will see how it all goes. I'm hopefully optimistic but not over committing.


----------



## inedenimadam

yahu said:


> I've seen ya'll up in it. Honestly I haven't had the time to really dig in (new stuff at work). That combined with D3 S24 being a potential unicorn with the ethereals, and I've just focused there when I can (even that has been in spurts at best, lately).
> 
> Good feedback, and that mirrors some of the stuff I've read in general. Based on what I had read leading up to it, this is actually exactly what I expected out of Blizz/Vicarious Visions. They are still talking of supporting the game, similar to D3 at its current state, and introducing things like better balancing and whatnot. Straight out of the gate though, they wanted to take some general QoL changes, like the gold pickup, but generally make the same game. That even meant tow along some of the old 'features'. I'll give it a whirl at some point in the next few months for sure! Thanks for the update for those of us that haven't gotten in yet!


Leeeeeeeets Gooooo. Have to reserve that OCN clan name as fast as possible.

i am really working allot right now, and still have 4 kids, and we just had puppies, and I am trying to remodel my house at the same times...so I am probably NOT going to be able to be competitive at all.


----------



## yahu

inedenimadam said:


> Leeeeeeeets Gooooo. Have to reserve that OCN clan name as fast as possible.
> 
> i am really working allot right now, and still have 4 kids, and we just had puppies, and I am trying to remodel my house at the same times...so I am probably NOT going to be able to be competitive at all.


As if you weren't busy enough, puppies?! 😁

That's too bad cause DH is apparently strong like bull!


----------



## yahu

For those that didn't know, Diablo Immortal is now available for mobile devices. I think I saw Doom playing a bit. I fired it up just to see how it was, and realized I was putting time into some rando server I was assigned. 😋 Keep that in mind if you jump right in to character customization and naming, etc. - you're already set to some random server, likely based on location/load.

The interface on mobile, playing with a controller...not wonderful, but I keep forgetting I can just touch the screen too (for like menus and whatnot). Unfortunately I'll likely have to rebuild on a different server, so I might just wait for PC release tomorrow, and fart around with some of the different classes for now.


----------



## lemans81

I want to play, my main pc crapped about a week ago. I downloaded the mobile version but I can't use on screen controls for anything.


----------



## yahu

lemans81 said:


> I want to play, my main pc crapped about a week ago. I downloaded the mobile version but I can't use on screen controls for anything.


do you have a fairly recent XBOX controller you could use? If you can pair it to your phone, you should be able to use it. fairly recent meaning even most XBOX One controllers are BT enabled (some of the initial ones were not).


----------



## yahu

well this has turned into a bit of an s-show. friends are spread out in servers all over the damn place. I guess this is expected for a pseudo-mmo, and they might have a server transfer in the future, but there is a good chance some will have given up by then. ah well.


----------



## yahu

FYI - I think both Crazy and I are on the server 'Town Portal'. I guess it costs $$$ to setup a clan, and only for that server. Since you can't move servers, you'd have to start completely over on this server. :\


----------



## FlawleZ

Man, I just can't excited or even interested in playing a watered down mobile Diablo. If it scratches ya'lls itch more power to ya. I'll likely just play some DIIR and D3 occasionally and wait for D4. It may be 6 years out if D3 was any indicator. May never even finish if Blizzard continues their downward spiral as a business.


----------



## inedenimadam

lemans81 said:


> I want to play, my main pc crapped about a week ago. I downloaded the mobile version but I can't use on screen controls for anything.


As a collector of hardware, I would be more than willing to donate some parts to getting you online. I have GPUs, CPUs, boards, DRAM kits, storage, PSUs...many sitting in boxes collecting dust. Hit me up with what you are lacking and I will see about putting a box together.



yahu said:


> well this has turned into a bit of an s-show. friends are spread out in servers all over the damn place. I guess this is expected for a pseudo-mmo, and they might have a server transfer in the future, but there is a good chance some will have given up by then. ah well.


I started on tree of inifus, but I am totally onboard with moving to another server to get the crew back together. I think I saw a bunch of you guys on Town Portal, so I guess I will move tonight. only like 35 on the other server, so not a huge loss.


----------



## yahu

FlawleZ said:


> Man, I just can't excited or even interested in playing a watered down mobile Diablo. If it scratches ya'lls itch more power to ya. I'll likely just play some DIIR and D3 occasionally and wait for D4. It may be 6 years out if D3 was any indicator. May never even finish if Blizzard continues their downward spiral as a business.


I don't know if I'd say excited, necessarily. I will say there is a lot of stuff to do in the game though. Also, so far I don't feel a need to pay and don't necessarily feel paying gives much of an advantage though that would probably be felt more at end game/pvp. If you were to pay, you do still need to put time on the game. You can't buy xp but you can drop massive cash on getting the best gems. And I do mean massive cash as it is rng for the top stuff as far as I can tell (5-star gems specifically).



inedenimadam said:


> I started on tree of inifus, but I am totally onboard with moving to another server to get the crew back together. I think I saw a bunch of you guys on Town Portal, so I guess I will move tonight. only like 35 on the other server, so not a huge loss.


I saw you were online but I couldn't tell what server you were on. That part really sucks - not being able to really see a good state of people in the game. Also for the game really wanting to push multiplay, it is a pretty clunky setup overall. I have played in a couple small parties and it was okay, but not quite the same a the other games.


----------

